# how to wear your chanel jacket...



## ladysarah

these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


----------



## snibor

You might want to put this in the Chanel forum.

I asked this question a while back after I was given a Red Chanel Jacket that has minor sparkle in it.  I have paired it with a simple white tank top and double strand pearls, dark jeans and red pumps.


----------



## IrisCole

I almost hate to say this, but my favorite look from the ones above is Paris Hilton's...


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Haha agreed. Shoot me too please


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the way Miroslava Duma wears her's here: 






Oh, and beyonce's look is in my lookbook


----------



## ladysarah

i do think they all look pretty cool - worth showing to anyone who claims chanel jackets are matronly. Please ladies post your photos here as I collect them for my look book....


----------



## vika

I'm sorry for this might be a very silly question....but i must ask...what exactly is a look book?


----------



## candypants1100

i hate to say it, but i never got the hype about chanel tweed jackets- always seemed so...dated....but these pictures are awesome!! great thread- keep the pics coming!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think the best way to wear them is in a very laid back, casual luxe kinda way!  I saw a lady in a head to toe Chanel suit, bag, shoes (stretchy ballet flats at that!) and fishnets and just thought "Ohhh, no."    I don't agree with the showing midriff while wearing jeans look above haha (I don't care how in shape you are, there is just no need for that)!  You can't go wrong with jeans, wide leg/skinny pants, a simple tee/top... you can make the jacket the focal point and let it shine!  I have just one Chanel jacket (black/pink/cream/grey color scheme) and have worn it with skinny black jeans and a grey tank underneath... but it looks equally fab with a great pair of black pants, a black skirt, skinny grey jeans and a white tee, and tons of other stuff... you're only limited by your imagination!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

vika said:


> I'm sorry for this might be a very silly question....but i must ask...what exactly is a look book?


 
No question is ever silly! I had to learn what a lookbook was before I started making mine. Pretty much you take out pictures from magazines, outfits you like, sometimes your write comments, sometimes you just but them in a notebook. To keep what you like, outfit insparation, and Ideas all in the same place. I acctually have two running around my room, because I always seem to not be able to find one. I also have a folder in my pictures section on my desktop to save pictures I find on line that give me insparation 


edit: and I agree, you can't wear the whole chanel suit for it to look good (IMO) Personally, I just like the jackets with a pair of jeans or plain pants, and a basic tank underneith.


----------



## Nat

Thanks for sharing. Love this one:


----------



## alij78

i love the look of a chanel jacket, with a pair of great jeans and a nice cami underneath - prob one of my fave looks ever


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great photos -- thanks for sharing!

A Chanel jacket is on my wish list. I once saw one in the Neiman Marcus outlet for around $800. I didn't buy it immediately because I wanted to think about it.  Not my smartest moment. Of course, by the time I went back to buy it, some smarter woman had already snatched it up.


----------



## ladysarah

my favourite chanel jacket - I dont actually have this one but if looking to find it in 'preowned' shops.

http://www.katsluxury.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=341


----------



## ladysarah

...avant CHANEL...


----------



## Bitten

My mother just bought her first Chanel coat and I've told her the trick is to mix it up - don't wear head to toe classics, wear it with jeans, over a simple black dress...


----------



## ladysarah

Bitten said:


> My mother just bought her first Chanel coat and I've told her the trick is to mix it up - don't wear head to toe classics, wear it with jeans, over a simple black dress...




lets see some stunning photos then. You know what they say  - 'a pictute is worth...'

In the meantime check this out : How to wear your CHANEL JACKET WITH LOTS OF ATTITUDE - though do go to do some yoga first to to perfect the udiana banda...


----------



## Bitten

^^^ I'd love to post pics, but for some reason I never can on this forum - it's so annoying, I can't even display my bags...


----------



## sonya

I like with jeans, or a fluffy white dress


----------



## ladysarah

not so keen on this one - but still an original approach


----------



## jen_sparro

I don't think these have been posted... I personally love the way Mira Duma wears her Chanel jackets... I can dream of one day owning one!


----------



## alij78

ladysarah said:


> my favourite chanel jacket - I dont actually have this one but if looking to find it in 'preowned' shops.
> 
> http://www.katsluxury.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=341


 
ooh, I have this one actually - but it is one I find I don't tend to pair as much with jeans etc


----------



## alij78

alij78 said:


> ooh, I have this one actually - but it is one I find I don't tend to pair as much with jeans etc and often wonder how to wear it more casually


  .


----------



## lingbo105

I have to say Paris rocks the jacket. 
I always think that is a old lady jacket. First time see a young lady wear it well.


----------



## ladysarah

alij78 said:


> ooh, I have this one actually - but it is one I find I don't tend to pair as much with jeans etc





alij78  you are one lucky lady! That is my absolute favourite jacket of all times. What do you wear it with? photos would be soooooo much appreciated!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I will never in a zillion years be able to afford a real chanel jacket, does anyone know where I could the same kind of style jacket?
I LOVE they way they look, so chic!

thanks!!!


----------



## Jahpson

I love the way Beyonce rocks hers


----------



## ladysarah

Sophie-Rose said:


> I will never in a zillion years be able to afford a real chanel jacket, does anyone know where I could the same kind of style jacket?
> I LOVE they way they look, so chic!
> 
> thanks!!!



where do you live? In London there are 'chanel homage'  styles in Zara and Marc Jacobs, among other places. They can look quite nice but I have to say nothing like the originals-which are like works of art. I remember trying one on for the first time, they are sooooo comfortable. Try getting a vintage one maybe?


----------



## Gerry

Chico's has a gorgeous black and white tweed jacket this fall that is super Chanel-ish. Check it out quick cause they are selling fast. I bought one even though I have a few Chanel ones, too.


----------



## snibor

Also that store White house black market or whatever its called.  They had some adorable ones.


----------



## Sjensen

NY and Company has a really cute one too and its on sale right now.  Its like a coral/grey/cream tweed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Good suggestions..how about a resale shop for vintage Chanel?


----------



## papertiger

The 'dress down with jeans' is classic look by now. Chanel tweed jackets also look great over little light silk dresses when I want to dress up. I'd wear one for work with black shortish, tightish straight shirt, lingerie inspired camisole and ankle boots. Plenty of ways to work them. I also have a suit with a silk blouse that matches the lining of the jacket but I have to break up the suit to make it work for me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

hotshot said:


> Good suggestions..how about a resale shop for vintage Chanel?


 

even a vintage one is out of my pricerange at the moment...
I ADORE the style, so classic and stylish (even Paris looks good in one )

I'm looking out for a vintage one, and if I ever find a good deal, will def. get it!!!

thanks ladies for all the great tips, will have to check out Zara & Chico....
I'll keep you posted!!

ps. I LOVE the look of the jacket worn down with jeans!!!


----------



## yeliab

This is Gorgeous!!  




PurseXaXholic said:


> I love the way Miroslava Duma wears her's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and beyonce's look is in my lookbook


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> The 'dress down with jeans' is classic look by now. Chanel tweed jackets also look great over little light silk dresses when I want to dress up. I'd wear one for work with black shortish, tightish straight shirt, lingerie inspired camisole and ankle boots. Plenty of ways to work them. I also have a suit with a silk blouse that matches the lining of the jacket but I have to break up the suit to make it work for me.



well said! The 'dress down with jeans' is a classic look by now. Show us your pics !


----------



## snibor

chanel jackets are so expensive that even in resale shops the price is still high.  I have a high end retail shop near by and they have a lot of chanel stuff.  Jackets that sell for $5,000 are sold there for 1/2 price like $2,500.  I think the cheapest I have seen is like $2,000 for a jacket.  Still pricey.


----------



## ladysarah

snibor said:


> chanel jackets are so expensive that even in resale shops the price is still high.  I have a high end retail shop near by and they have a lot of chanel stuff.  Jackets that sell for $5,000 are sold there for 1/2 price like $2,500.  I think the cheapest I have seen is like $2,000 for a jacket.  Still pricey.



yes but look at the way they are made though! Just look at the skill and craftmanship that goes into one. Expensive raw material as well, wool, cashmere, silk lining, most of them double lined. For what you get not really that expensive.


----------



## ladysarah

this is not my own photo, I hasten to add (and not sure about copyright.) I wear my jackets in a similar way (minus the hat) I have a little pink boucle tweed which is adorable. When it gets cold.... its just the thing. Will create my own photos to post soon but waiting to see yours.


----------



## snibor

Oh I'm not complaining.  Chanel jackets are timeless and can last a lifetime.   That's what you are paying for.  Most other stuff you buy in department stores last a few years and they have had it. 

I was just making the point that even at resale, its very expensive and the majority can't afford it.

Nevertheless, I think they are beautiful.  I was lucky enough to have one given to me which I adore.


----------



## Rockerchic

Love this thread! I just purchased my first Chanel jacket. It is a classic black tweed and will easily go from a smart suit with black pants to casual cool with white t and jeans. Can't wait to wear it and will definitely come back for ideas and to post pix.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Can't wait to see pics, RockerChic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, *S*, you MUST post pics!!!   Congrats on the jacket!! 





Rockerchic said:


> Love this thread! I just purchased my first Chanel jacket. It is a classic black tweed and will easily go from a smart suit with black pants to casual cool with white t and jeans. Can't wait to wear it and will definitely come back for ideas and to post pix.


----------



## shopalot

I hope to own and rock a Chanel tweed jacket! 
*Rockerchic* please post some pics so that I can drool over it!


----------



## meluvs2shop

fieryfashionist said:


> I think the best way to wear them is in a very laid back, casual luxe kinda way!  I saw a lady in a head to toe Chanel suit, bag, shoes (stretchy ballet flats at that!) and fishnets and just thought "Ohhh, no."    I don't agree with the showing midriff while wearing jeans look above haha (I don't care how in shape you are, there is just no need for that)!  You can't go wrong with jeans, wide leg/skinny pants, a simple tee/top... you can make the jacket the focal point and let it shine!  I have just one Chanel jacket (black/pink/cream/grey color scheme) and have worn it with skinny black jeans and a grey tank underneath... but it looks equally fab with a great pair of black pants, a black skirt, skinny grey jeans and a white tee, and tons of other stuff... you're only limited by your imagination!



your jacket sounds gorgeous! and that's exactly how i would wear it: casually with jeans and a soft tee or even with a simple pencil skirt for an office look. 
the tweed chanel jacket has been on my wish list forever...maybe this year or next when the good sales hit.


----------



## ladysarah

HOW TO WEAR YOUR CHANEL JACKET to look fab - these came from French Vogue. mmmm do you dare?


----------



## ladysarah

and how WE USED to wear it....


----------



## ladysarah

hey ladies  & fashionistas of the world- still waiting to see those creative photos of how you wear your CHANEL! still if a jacket is not available perhaps try this cloche hat to get you started
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHANEL-pink-g...omen_s_Bags?hash=item1c0d35c426#ht_500wt_1179


----------



## pink.couture

Paris!!! I love these jackets. This is another thing that's on my list to buy once I get full grown, along with a herve leger dress!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Thank you... I love it!  Barring a spectacular sale find, I'm sure it's the only Chanel jacket I'll own!   I hope you find the jacket of your dreams during sales!! 

I actually wore mine last week for a BG event (nothing spectacular haha... I thought it was going to be so much nicer! )... I wanted to wear it casually, but not sloppily. 










meluvs2shop said:


> your jacket sounds gorgeous! and that's exactly how i would wear it: casually with jeans and a soft tee or even with a simple pencil skirt for an office look.
> the tweed chanel jacket has been on my wish list forever...maybe this year or next when the good sales hit.


----------



## chanelcloset

Love your reissue fieryfashionista. I love this reissue - 
http://www.katsluxury.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=13&products_id=1040


----------



## avedashiva

Can anyone give me a general range of what I can expect to pay for a pre-owned Chanel jacket. I wanted to get an idea before starting my search.

Thanks!


----------



## roussel

I love how you wear that jacket Minal!


----------



## may3545

Hihi!

I've purchased a pre-owned Chanel for under $900 through ebay. It was an 06 jacket which I bought last year. That's all the knowledge I have  GOod luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

madisonavenuecouture.com has quite the selection but quite steep in price... A lot of consignments have Chanel tweeds for $700+...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gosh I love Beyonce's look the best.


----------



## avedashiva

Thanks for the responses - that gives me a better idea of what to spend.


----------



## zahra

Hi ladies,

I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel tweed jacket but as I don't have a boutique near me (and the Australian boutiques have dismal stock at the best of times), I'm seeking the wisdom of my fellow tPFers. Are the jackets (generally) true to size, and what price range should I be expecting to pay during sale time? Are there many different cuts of the jacket? My body type is a typical hourglass (think Joan from Mad Men) - very big bust, small waist and big hips/bottom. 

What would you recommend? 

TIA!


----------



## burberryprncess

zahra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm wanting to purchase a Chanel tweed jacket but as I don't have a boutique near me (and the Australian boutiques have dismal stock at the best of times), I'm seeking the wisdom of my fellow tPFers. *Are the jackets (generally) true to size*, and *what price range should I be expecting to pay during sale time? Are there many different cuts of the jacket?* My body type is a typical hourglass (think Joan from Mad Men) - very big bust, small waist and big hips/bottom.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> TIA!




*Are the jackets (generally) true to size? * 
It really depends on the cut.  Over the years, jackets tend to run small while cardigans run true to size.

*What price range should I be expecting to pay during sale time?  *Again depending on the style and the material used, retail price run from $3300 to $10,000.  Chanel RTW goes on sale twice a year (June and late November/December).  Chanel Boutiques sales start at 40% off and then ends at 60% for 2nd cut.  NM and Saks typically starts at 30% and then up to 60 to 70% off for 2nd-3rd cut.

*Are there many different cuts of the jacket?* Absolutely!  Check out the Chanel website for current RTW styles.


----------



## creditcardfire

Can someone ID the jacket worn by Vanessa Paradis in the advertising campaign about...hmm...4 years ago? I think? It was, IIRC, black and had fringed cuffs/edges. Does anyone know what specific season and style this was?


----------



## burberryprncess

creditcardfire said:


> Can someone ID the jacket worn by Vanessa Paradis in the advertising campaign about...hmm...4 years ago? I think? It was, IIRC, black and had fringed cuffs/edges. Does anyone know what specific season and style this was?













I believe it was Spring 2004.  Sorry, I don't know the style number.


----------



## Sjensen

OMG I love the black jacket above!  I tried on a couple of Chanel jackets at Off 5th in San Diego, (nothing I really liked) but wanted to know what it felt like to try on a Chanel but holy cow do they run small. I'm not big but even an 8 was not that comfortable


----------



## zahra

burberryprncess said:


> *Are the jackets (generally) true to size? *
> It really depends on the cut. Over the years, jackets tend to run small while cardigans run true to size.
> 
> *What price range should I be expecting to pay during sale time? *Again depending on the style and the material used, retail price run from $3300 to $10,000. Chanel RTW goes on sale twice a year (June and late November/December). Chanel Boutiques sales start at 40% off and then ends at 60% for 2nd cut. NM and Saks typically starts at 30% and then up to 60 to 70% off for 2nd-3rd cut.
> 
> *Are there many different cuts of the jacket?* Absolutely! Check out the Chanel website for current RTW styles.


 
Thanks so much for this info, I really appreciate it. I'm going to contact my SA at BG and see what he has available


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhh I love the way Mira rocks her tweed!! Anyone has anymore pics of her in Chanel tweeds??


----------



## jen_sparro

Jaded81, for more pics of Mira in her Chanel tweed you could look through her thread (thread one) in the Celebrity section


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> I believe it was Spring 2004.  Sorry, I don't know the style number.



WOW - that is sooooo gorgeous burberryprncess YOU ARE THE BEST 
thank you for all the valuable info and please lets see some  photos how you wear your chanel jackets. I am in the process of organizing mine as I want to make good impression....


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> WOW - that is sooooo gorgeous burberryprncess YOU ARE THE BEST
> thank you for all the valuable info and please lets see some  photos how you wear your chanel jackets. I am in the process of organizing mine as I want to make good impression....




I wear all of mines with jeans or black jeans.


----------



## burberryprncess

Ok, not great pictures, but here you go:



With black denim








With denim high waist skirt


----------



## burberryprncess

with blue denim


----------



## burberryprncess

with blue denim


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's one look I love from none other than Miss Larkie:

Courtesy of ldldb


----------



## Sjensen

BEAUTIFUL JACKETS burberryprincess!!  You look lovely in all of them!!  Anytime you want to hand one down to a less fortunate admirer let me know! =)


----------



## HOTasFCUK

burberryprncess : I remember that ad from a few years ago & always loved it! I hope to get a Chanel jacket one day but back then i had a very similar one from Costa Blanca (a store in Canada) and i loved it so much. I still have it and this thread inspires me to take it out!

I also some some cute ones at F21 (i know, it doesn't compare!) but they are sooooo short which makes it look so tacky. My torso isn't that long but i don't like that super cropped look anyways.


----------



## Jaded81

Good heavens Sophie! YOU ARE SMOKING HOT!!!! 

Btw, will email you later re cardi!


----------



## burberryprncess

Jaded81 said:


> Good heavens Sophie! YOU ARE SMOKING HOT!!!!
> 
> Btw, will email you later re cardi!




Aww thanks!  

You're deciding on a cardi now?


----------



## burberryprncess

HOTasFCUK said:


> burberryprncess : I remember that ad from a few years ago & always loved it! I hope to get a Chanel jacket one day but back then i had a very similar one from Costa Blanca (a store in Canada) and i loved it so much. I still have it and this thread inspires me to take it out!
> 
> I also some some cute ones at F21 (i know, it doesn't compare!) but they are sooooo short which makes it look so tacky. My torso isn't that long but i don't like that super cropped look anyways.





There are many styles out there similar to Chanel and without the high price tag and also lovely.


----------



## burberryprncess

Sjensen said:


> BEAUTIFUL JACKETS burberryprincess!!  You look lovely in all of them!!  Anytime you want to hand one down to a less fortunate admirer let me know! =)





Aww thanks!  

Not a problem, though I am hoping to still wear them at age 80.


----------



## hairsprayhead

I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:







Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket

And a silly pic of me wearing it:






And oh, I love seriously this jacket.  I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that!  It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal.  Someday, someday.


----------



## Jaded81

I think Tweed.. better value for money!



burberryprncess said:


> Aww thanks!
> 
> You're deciding on a cardi now?


----------



## Jaded81

Awhhh that is such a cute modelling pic!!!



hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket.  I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that!  It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal.  Someday, someday.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

burberryprncess said:


> There are many styles out there similar to Chanel and without the high price tag and also lovely.


 
Thanks! I saw a really nice one at Zara with a thin chain (somebody wore it in the daily outfit thread & i fell in love with it) but the medium was too big for me and the smalls were sold out! I guess i'll keep looking!


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Ok, not great pictures, but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> With black denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With denim high waist skirt


wow - do you find that people fall over themselves to open doors for you when you wear these?  I mean I love the jackets - but look at those legs...


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Here's one look I love from none other than Miss Larkie:
> 
> Courtesy of ldldb



is this a jacket or a cardigan? does anyone know the collection it looks FANTASTIC


----------



## burberryprncess

hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket.  I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that!  It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal.  Someday, someday.




You are so adorable!  Very cute jacket!


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> wow - *do you find that people fall over themselves to open doors for you when you wear these?*  I mean I love the jackets - but look at those legs...




Not really.


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> is this a jacket or a cardigan? does anyone know the collection it looks FANTASTIC




It's 100% cashmere cardigan.  IMO, Chanel makes one of the best cashmere sweater line.  Their sweaters/cardigans are always soft and do not pill easily.


----------



## Elsie87

You ladies all look amazing! 


I like to wear mine with jeans too:


----------



## ladysarah

hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket.  I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that!  It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal.  Someday, someday.



 you look like you are having fun! I also spotted some 'CHANEL HOMAGE' jackets at Urban outfitters that looked very cool and youthful - similar look to Paris...nice & simple - will try and find a photo or link. In the meantime keep those photos coming ladies


----------



## ladysarah

Elsie87 said:


> You ladies all look amazing!
> 
> 
> I like to wear mine with jeans too:



I looove your jacket - do you know the collection it came from?


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you!!! I got no idea what collection it is from - found it at a consignment shop last year.


----------



## afcgirl

hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket. I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that! It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal. Someday, someday.


 
Love that jacket on you!  I saw it on Ann Taylor's website and it caught my eye.  I may have to get it now after seeing it on you!


----------



## ladysarah

and here is one I found of the REAL THING...notice how contemporary this looks, despite the bow. - I shall be posting pics of how I wear my jackets shortly - just need to air brush myself to perfection...


----------



## ladysarah

Elsie87 said:


> You ladies all look amazing!
> 
> 
> I like to wear mine with jeans too:



I also like you carrying the bag - generally I find top-to-toe chanel, can look a little dead and ostentatious, but you do it well. I think if you mix different CHANEL collections, from different decades even it works really well. You know somenthing vintage, something new - ish...


----------



## Elsie87

^^ Thank you!!! 

Yes, I feel the same way about head-to-toe Chanel; I try to wear this jacket with more trendy items like the shiny coated canvas Chanel bag, jeans, funky necklaces and platforms (since I'm only 22  )


----------



## ladysarah

this is another one of my favourites. It also comes in black and if any of you own it please share some modeling pics. You could practically get married in this one or wear it with really really torn tatty jeans for contrast...LOVE IT!


----------



## yesther

I LOVE how everyone rocks the jacket with jeans. It makes it so much more "accessible" in a way. So cute!


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> this is another one of my favourites. It also comes in black and if any of you own it please share some modeling pics. You could practically get married in this one or wear it with really really torn tatty jeans for contrast...LOVE IT!





Here is one modeled by *iluvchanel:

courtsey of iluvchanel





*


----------



## susieserb

ladysarah said:


> you look like you are having fun! I also spotted some 'CHANEL HOMAGE' jackets at Urban outfitters that looked very cool and youthful - similar look to Paris...nice & simple - will try and find a photo or link. In the meantime keep those photos coming ladies



HSH I thought you were the original model.  WoW!!  Nanette Lepore  also has a jacket very similar to this which I snagged on sale at NM in Tampa last Spring.  Lots of Chanel inspired stuff out there!


----------



## susieserb

burberryprncess said:


> Here is one modeled by *iluvchanel:
> 
> courtsey of iluvchanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I was all ready to hem a pencil skirt but your picture inspired me to leave it alone!


----------



## susieserb

burberryprncess said:


> Here is one modeled by *iluvchanel:
> 
> courtsey of iluvchanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BP I can wrestle you to the ground over that purple and white Chanel jacket.  Fear wearing it if I'm around!!


----------



## burberryprncess

susieserb said:


> BP I can wrestle you to the ground over that purple and white Chanel jacket.  Fear wearing it if I'm around!!




  But I'm a fast runner and you have to outrun me to catch me.


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> and here is one I found of the REAL THING...notice how contemporary this looks, despite the bow. -* I shall be posting pics of how I wear my jackets shortly *- just need to air brush myself to perfection...




We're waiting!


----------



## creditcardfire

BurberryPrincess thank you for IDing the jacket modeled by Vanessa Paradis. That jacket is in my top 2 dream items and has been since the campaign. I *must* find one for myself. The fringed edges, ahh, everything about it is TDF. Love your modeling photos btw.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> We're waiting!



... ready for my close up...


----------



## pugtolove

I wish I had a picture to post...of myself wearing my dream, a white fantasy tweed in a size 34. A girl can dream....right?


----------



## Jaded81

Quick!!! Post!


----------



## Jaded81

Sophie, I received the Chanel tweed jacket that you authenticated for me today! (Thanks hun!) BUT am sending it back because it doesn't fit well!


----------



## Lynny0780

i love these chanel jackets! i like when they are worn with a tank and jeans.


----------



## Samia

Love this thread! Some great ideas from here. Just picked up a similar style from Escada Edition at a sale.


----------



## ladysarah

jacket no. 1  - just taking it out of the closet (the good all wardrobe to me)


----------



## ladysarah

black blue boucle with tiny bits of silver. this is lovely and warm....it has a detachable collar, but usualluy I wear it sans collar accessorized with a huge grey cashmere scarf.....


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> We're waiting!



 wear this one pretty casual, jeans and huge scarf, just go to the coffee shop down the road, so not a big event jacket. Though not as casual as my sister who wears hers to go to yoga... (obviously she takes them off for the class, though some of them are so comfy you could do yoga in them....)


----------



## Jaded81

Any close up pics?!?! 

Yikes your sis wears her tweed to yoga?!


----------



## ladysarah

Jaded81 said:


> Any close up pics?!?!
> 
> Yikes your sis wears her tweed to yoga?!



yep - she wears a CHANEL vintage jacket (slightly oversized,  not tweed its a silk/linen mix) over a cashmere hoodie from a recent collection and jeans. It looks really good, if you can pull it off, I 'll see if I can persuade her to be photographed. I will post pics of another jacket soon, just waiting for you ladies to post some of yours... PICS ARE ESSENTIAL


----------



## Smoothoprter

I tried desperately to buy this jacket during the June sale, but alas was not meant to be.

It is modeled by a lovely PF'er - whom I envy.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I would love to own this sweater from Cruise 2010.


----------



## burberryprncess

Ladysarah, I can't see the details of your jacket.


----------



## burberryprncess

Smoothoprter said:


> I tried desperately to buy this jacket during the June sale, but alas was not meant to be.
> 
> It is modeled by a lovely PF'er - whom I envy.




Mon, this jacket is absolutely fabulous!  Did she had the sleeves shorten?  I remember it being quite long.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Ladysarah, I can't see the details of your jacket.



If anyone can help me with making pics larger, I would be so very grateful!! Or send me instructions how I can do it myself as I have a couple more jackets to post...THANK you


----------



## ladysarah

could someone help me with making pics larger? please...?


----------



## queenvictoria2

Smoothoprter said:


> I tried desperately to buy this jacket during the June sale, but alas was not meant to be.
> 
> It is modeled by a lovely PF'er - whom I envy.





THIS is the style I love  love the colors also


----------



## Elly0216

Some pics of random people wearing their chanel jackets:










and Dasha Zhukova wearing the same/similar? one as the girl above:


----------



## Elly0216

also this one isn't chanel, is it?


----------



## may3545

^Thanks for the new pics! Chanel jackets are timeless and so classic!


----------



## Elly0216

Smoothoprter said:


> I tried desperately to buy this jacket during the June sale, but alas was not meant to be.
> 
> It is modeled by a lovely PF'er - whom I envy.




I love this look!! She has great style! who is this PFer? I'd love to see if she posted more outfits. lol!


----------



## KristyDarling

One day, someday soon (before I turn 40, dangit!), I would love to own a Chanel jacket. I really enjoy keeping up with this thread to see how all the cool hipsters of tPF are wearing theirs! You all are doing a great job of honoring this classic piece while adding a youthful, stylish edge!


----------



## ladysarah

Elly0216 said:


> Some pics of random people wearing their chanel jackets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Dasha Zhukova wearing the same/similar? one as the girl above:



These are fantastic reference. Keep them coming ladies, and anyone can help me with making my photos big... I have a couple more to post.


----------



## k*d

I bought a Chanel jacket from the Spring '04 collection & I've regretted it ever since.  I wore it less than a dozen times, and I've been thinking about taking it to the consignment shop.  This thread is making me rethink that...


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ I know, this thread is filled with wonderful TPF enablers, heck I want one now...


----------



## plilippé

k*d said:


> I bought a Chanel jacket from the Spring '04 collection & I've regretted it ever since.  I wore it less than a dozen times, and I've been thinking about taking it to the consignment shop.  This thread is making me rethink that...



come on then - lets see it!!!


----------



## ladysarah

k*d said:


> I bought a Chanel jacket from the Spring '04 collection & I've regretted it ever since.  I wore it less than a dozen times, and I've been thinking about taking it to the consignment shop.  This thread is making me rethink that...



ah  - you must post some photos. Lets have a look first and then you can decide if you want to let it go to new worlds... Despite what people say I dont think you should keep things for 'ever'. Give them a nice run for a couple of years and then release into the universe.... and for god's sake will someone help me make my photos bigger? :useless:


----------



## burberryprncess

The Spring collection is awesome!


----------



## stefeilnately

^^^totally agree! I am liking this one so much too!


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Ladysarah, I can't see the details of your jacket.



thank you so much for making the photo larger. always so kind. I tried to lighten this jacket but the photos don't really do it justice. its a mixed black blue and grey boucle with tiny bits of silver. The buttons are ruthenium? colour sort of dark silver. I do not have a bag with hardware like that  - which make me think of the possibilities there...

I will try to get my husband or my sister to help with taking photos as I am obviously so useless at it. Please ladies post yours as well -  posts without photos are not much good really...


----------



## ladysarah

check this thread out - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562-109.html
this is a lady combining true style with seemingly unlimited funds.  - rarely seen together combo...


----------



## ladysarah

another one of my bad photos I am afraid. This is a lovely jacket though. I ve tried to lighten the photo to show some detail. Its black, with concealed buttons, so when done up the silhouette is really neat - very flattering on. I wear it with a blach cashmere sweater dress, rather than just jeans...


----------



## ladysarah

and for those of you going to haunt the CHANEL sale for jackets, dont overlook the more unusually fantasy boucle colours. ( is this what you call it? fantasy tweed - not sure....) This is from the spring collection a few years ago and I grabbed it, quite literally, at the sale. It doesnt photograph very well but it is lovely - I wear it in the Summer mostly (well thats London for you!) with the mandatory jeans.


----------



## coronita

I will own one, one day. But for now I have this:

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=418839&CategoryID=122

And I got it for less than $20!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Ohh, ladies searching for a Chanel Jacket in NY-There are some jackets in Off Saks 5th ave, in the Source Mall.  They are on sale marked down from 4k to now over 1k, some for 900.  They are on the Chanel rack near the dress section of the store.  Good luck-oh, they were white, some black ones too.


----------



## ladysarah

Dabyachunv said:


> Ohh, ladies searching for a Chanel Jacket in NY-There are some jackets in Off Saks 5th ave, in the Source Mall.  They are on sale marked down from 4k to now over 1k, some for 900.  They are on the Chanel rack near the dress section of the store.  Good luck-oh, they were white, some black ones too.



great news - I was considering catching the next plane out - though that would wipe out any potential savings - sadly if any of you ladies go to check it out fill us in - there is nothing like trying your first CHANEL jacket on...


----------



## ladysarah

...and here is one of my vintage gems....early 1990's ans still great for those dreaded visits to the in laws. I wear it with pearls - yes I know how predictable and a matching CHANEL camellia pin. It came with a skirt but usually wear  separately over a little flowery silk tea dress.


----------



## ladysarah

Dabyachunv said:


> Ohh, ladies searching for a Chanel Jacket in NY-There are some jackets in Off Saks 5th ave, in the Source Mall.  They are on sale marked down from 4k to now over 1k, some for 900.  They are on the Chanel rack near the dress section of the store.  Good luck-oh, they were white, some black ones too.



has ANYONE actually been to the sale? lets not waste it I think - information like this is gold dust.


----------



## ladysarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> No question is ever silly! I had to learn what a lookbook was before I started making mine. Pretty much you take out pictures from magazines, outfits you like, sometimes your write comments, sometimes you just but them in a notebook. To keep what you like, outfit insparation, and Ideas all in the same place. I acctually have two running around my room, because I always seem to not be able to find one. I also have a folder in my pictures section on my desktop to save pictures I find on line that give me insparation
> 
> 
> edit: and I agree, you can't wear the whole chanel suit for it to look good (IMO) Personally, I just like the jackets with a pair of jeans or plain pants, and a basic tank underneith.



...actually CHANEL skirts are also really really nice! Most people only want the jackets so you can usually find skirts more easily and inexpensively. I wear mine with cashmere roll necks or little silk blouses from places like Zara or even TOP SHOP. the SEXY LIBRARIAN look?


----------



## lovehermes

^^I love Chanel skirts too!  How cool the sexy librarian look is!  I never thought of it that way.


----------



## ladysarah

lovehermes said:


> ^^I love Chanel skirts too!  How cool the sexy librarian look is!  I never thought of it that way.



indeed! we should start posting photos of CHANEL SKIRTS in the sexy LIBRARIAN LOOK! I mean really it costs over £2500 for a suit and so many people do not want the skirt. Ive seen them around for a two or three hunderd practically new. They are lovely, so well made, silk lining etc. you know quite discreet!


----------



## tresjoliex

I would love a jacket!!


----------



## Grill

I have always wanted a chanel jacket - ideally in black.  I have put my name down for this one from the runway collection 2010.  It's black velvet which I am not so sure about? But my SA did loudly sing it's praises as being most beautiful in real life.  I would typically wear it casually with jeans....

What do you ladies think? Yea or Nay (pic courtesy of style.com)


----------



## Sammyjoe

I am so getting a chanel jacket as soon as I see one I love.

I really like the one you posted Grill, but if it is going to be your only one, I would ideally like tweed.


----------



## Grill

^ Fingers-crossed , it won't be my only one!  I'd love to start collecting these.  I already have a different military style one from 2005 - which is very different from the one above - but my holy grail is a tweed.


----------



## ladysarah

Grill said:


> I have always wanted a chanel jacket - ideally in black.  I have put my name down for this one from the runway collection 2010.  It's black velvet which I am not so sure about? But my SA did loudly sing it's praises as being most beautiful in real life.  I would typically wear it casually with jeans....
> 
> What do you ladies think? Yea or Nay (pic courtesy of style.com)



i think that is true - they do  not always photograph so well, always better in real life... lets see a pic of your 2005. ideally a modeling one if you are not too shy!


----------



## Grill

I am shy but promise to post later in the week!  I haven't actually worn my 05 jacket that much which is naughty - but I should!  
.


----------



## jmcadon

My Mom actually gave me one about 10 years ago.  It is a little big, tho.  I wore it for the first time in Monterey a couple of weeks ago and got a bunch of compliments so I guess I need to have it tailored so I will wear it more.


----------



## plilippé

jmcadon said:


> My Mom actually gave me one about 10 years ago.  It is a little big, tho.  I wore it for the first time in Monterey a couple of weeks ago and got a bunch of compliments so I guess I need to have it tailored so I will wear it more.



:useless:


----------



## ladysarah

lovehermes said:


> ^^I love Chanel skirts too!  How cool the sexy librarian look is!  I never thought of it that way.



...actually CHANEL skirts are also really really nice! Most people only want the jackets so you can usually find skirts more easily and inexpensively. I wear mine with cashmere roll necks or little silk blouses from places like Zara or even TOP SHOP. the SEXY LIBRARIAN look?

...I think a CHANEL black skirt - if you can get it - is a real find. It will look great with ANYTHING and make any outfit more expensive without being loud. I don't think is that easy to find black CHANEL skirts though as most people will want to keep at least one in their collections.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ladysarah said:


> and for those of you going to haunt the CHANEL sale for jackets, dont overlook the more unusually fantasy boucle colours. ( is this what you call it? fantasy tweed - not sure....) This is from the spring collection a few years ago and I grabbed it, quite literally, at the sale. It doesnt photograph very well but it is lovely - I wear it in the Summer mostly (well thats London for you!) with the mandatory jeans.


 Love this jacket - Just wanted to say I love this thread too!  I also would love to have a Chanel jacket


----------



## ladysarah

...yes but also skirts are a good starting point as they are generally a fraction of the cost of a jacket.

''...I think a CHANEL black skirt - if you can get it - is a real find. It will look great with ANYTHING and make any outfit more expensive without being loud. I don't think is that easy to find black CHANEL skirts though as most people will want to keep at least one in their collections.


----------



## ladysarah

... any more thoughts on CHANEL skirts? especially discreet black ones with no logos....


----------



## laurayuki

^ i don't know i think they are not worth the full retail price for me.. but if i can get one from vintage store or somewhere unlder 500 i would consider it. i'm not sure how the cut works on skirts as i probably prefer slimmer cuts like Dior but i love their jackets.


----------



## burberryprncess

I'm not into Chanel skirts so I've never bought one except for my denim skirt, which I love.


----------



## ladysarah

laurayuki said:


> ^ i don't know i think they are not worth the full retail price for me.. but if i can get one from vintage store or somewhere unlder 500 i would consider it. i'm not sure how the cut works on skirts as i probably prefer slimmer cuts like Dior but i love their jackets.



I don't know what the full retail price would be as I only bought them with the jackets as part of a suit. They are actually very very flattering slimming cut. Actually no - I did buy one - it was a green vintage boucle and it was an excellent price, just a couple of hundred I think and my husband really loves it. I think you can find them quite reasonable -  as a lot of people buy the suit and then do not really want the skirt.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> I'm not into Chanel skirts so I've never bought one except for my denim skirt, which I love.



aah Princess Sophie - you are not into the SEXY LIBRARIAN LOOK then?


----------



## ladysarah

I saw the little jacket & tunic outfit that our Victoria - (see left) is wearing, earlier on in the Bond Street boutique in London. Tried it on - loved it - but  at the price! it really was scary. I might have another look at the sales, though usually all the good things in black are gone by then.... If you have any pics of your own CHANEL jackets please model them.


----------



## L etoile

I really want a Chanel jacket!  I checked out the price of one at Saks and was shocked... $3450?!  Yikes.


----------



## ladysarah

eckertle said:


> I really want a Chanel jacket!  I checked out the price of one at Saks and was shocked... $3450?!  Yikes.



You really could check out the skirts - as a 'STARTER' CHANEL  clothing item. They are beautifully cut and quietly elegant. In the meantime I borrowed these pics from the FRENCH  thread - I do hope nobody minds as I thought they are a great way to wear CHANEL  jackets. If you have any of your own do share... I am surprised at how few people post their CHANEL jackets. come on ladies...


----------



## jclr

burberryprncess said:


> I believe it was Spring 2004.  Sorry, I don't know the style number.



I have been wanting this jacket for so long!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wow I did not realize we have this thread! Love the eye candy! 

this is me... When NYC was still warm to wear a jacket alone... This was My moms old jacket.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=923345&d=1256867525


----------



## jclr

Here's my first-and hopefully not last-Chanel jacket.  I saw it on the Chanel window in Venice this past September and I fell in love with it.  The outfit is uninspired but I've been wanting to post it here and I finally had the chance today.


----------



## BooYah

*xiaoxiao* and *jclr*-you guys look great :


----------



## RedSoles74

^^ beautiful Jacket JC!


----------



## jclr

^^Thanks, BooYah and KnowBags!


----------



## Suzie

jclr said:


> Here's my first-and hopefully not last-Chanel jacket. I saw it on the Chanel window in Venice this past September and I fell in love with it. The outfit is uninspired but I've been wanting to post it here and I finally had the chance today.


 

What a stunning, stunning jacket!


----------



## jclr

^^Thanks, Suzie!


----------



## gracekelly1

i love chanel jackets! ive never owned a full suit so wear mine with jeans and keep it fresh looking.....


----------



## gracekelly1

thats a beautiful jacket jclr!


----------



## ladysarah

jclr said:


> Here's my first-and hopefully not last-Chanel jacket.  I saw it on the Chanel window in Venice this past September and I fell in love with it.  The outfit is uninspired but I've been wanting to post it here and I finally had the chance today.



Love the WAY YOU WEAR IT. Great jacket, really versatile piece, and I love the simplicity of your outfit. I do not think its uninspired at all. That is the beauty of a true CHANEL piece you can wear it with virtually anything and it immediately gets upgraded. Chanel herself was well known for her love of simplicity and that was her trademark, she detested ostentatious, overdesigned looks. I especially like the way you resisted pilling on the jewellery and over-accesorizing, which is so often a flaw with this look.  I generally try to follow the rule 'remove the last accessory' so I wear my jackets mostly casually for work, with NO necklaces, just small pearl earrings (not CHANEL CC'S, just plain studs) and simple fitted tops in lightweight cashmere/jersey. The 3/4 length sleeve ones I do sometimes wear a bangle or two, but otherwise only my wedding ring. So glad to see you wearing your jacket with panache. LOVE it.


----------



## jclr

Thanks, GraceKelly!  

LadySarah, thanks so much!  I don't like to wear too much jewelry either.  I usually just wear my tank watch, my plain wedding band and a pair of stud earrings.  That's it.  

I think that the jacket doesn't even photograph that well--you can't see the blue thread that is all over the jacket.  It's a nice pop of color when you are close to it.


----------



## ladysarah

jclr said:


> Thanks, GraceKelly!
> 
> LadySarah, thanks so much!  I don't like to wear too much jewelry either.  I usually just wear my tank watch, my plain wedding band and a pair of stud earrings.  That's it.
> 
> I think that the jacket doesn't even photograph that well--you can't see the blue thread that is all over the jacket.  It's a nice pop of color when you are close to it.



I know - they always look better in real life. CHANEL tweeds always have a nice depth - don't they. Sort of 3 dimensional. 
Grace Kelly are you posting some photos of your jackets?


----------



## BooYah

*ladysarah, *i think GK has just been banned


----------



## ladysarah

My goodness - looks like there has been a massacre! Grace Kelly banned and Winter Rose that golden fountain of CHANEL info.


----------



## bluejinx

BooYah said:


> *ladysarah, *i think GK has just been banned


how does someone get banned here?


----------



## ladysarah

Well, perhaps they did not know how to wear their CHANEL jackets? Crimes against fashion? Also selling Any of your things is frowned uppon.


----------



## fnurra

Is there a name for this type of jacket? I'm looking for a similar style on ebay but I don'
t really know what to search for.


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

I love this look! At this vintage shop in my area, they sell them for a decent price! I'm dying to pick one up. (:


----------



## donmi

jen_sparro said:


> I don't think these have been posted... I personally love the way Mira Duma wears her Chanel jackets... I can dream of one day owning one!


 

these are all lovely yet classic looks!!


----------



## ladysarah

Could somebody please enlarge this? I haven't quite got the right way of doing it....


----------



## mia 123

dont know how to upload pictures
but there are 2 pictures that should really be in this thread 
the 1st one is of SJP wearing chanel jacket and chanel tights with an off shoulder dress.... very chic
the 2nd is of demi moore in an off white dress with a chanel jacket on top....love both looks


----------



## mia 123

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901182&d=1254851860
ok figured out how to upload pics from the blog.... i think!!!!!!


----------



## forchanel

i just saw this picture of Kate Moss wearing a Chanel jacket and I think she nails it!  The jacket is gorgeous.
http://www.popsugar.com/Photos-Kate-Moss-Leaving-Ritz-Paris-After-Citys-Fashion-Week-7707157


----------



## jen_sparro

^^^ Thanks for posting  she looks incredible!


----------



## ladysarah

I also like this.....(kate Moss in cashmere cruise collection) there is a lovely tpf member who has IT in her wardrobe - I wish she 'd post some photos. they also had it in navy and I am lurking around in the sales to grab it.... (someone enlarge please?)


----------



## bluejinx




----------



## jclr

I haven't visited this thread in a while but I couldn't resist presenting the latest addition to my small collection.  I wanted the collarless style next, so I got this (including the skirt).  I already posted this in the outfit of the day thread but I thought I'd also share here as well:


----------



## KristyDarling

jclr -- that jacket is HEAVEN! You wear it beautifully.


----------



## natasha21

jclr - your outfit is great!! i think you make it look classy and comfortable!!


----------



## jclr

^^^Thanks, *KristyDarling* and *Natasha*!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Beautiful jacket, jclr.


----------



## aki_sato

bumping this thread - I don't own any but I just love seeing pics of TPFers with their lovely jacket ^^


----------



## aki_sato

bumping this again


----------



## ladysarah

aki_sato said:


> bumping this again



I was also looking out for some new CHANEL jacket pics. In England prices are stratospheric for the new collections  - and what with recession and all, simply no money to get new CHANEL jackets. However I have an adorable pink vintage which I just had altered for a more wearable look. Usually I hate altering clothes as I think they should be kept as the designer intended them but this has worked very well. I will post some photos soon.


----------



## aki_sato

Hi *Ladysarah* - good to see you again! ^^
I love this thread hence I kept bumping it - the combo of expensive Chanel together with inexpensive piece of clothing always connotes individuality and creativity 

In Sydney too - price of high brands like Chanel is astronomical..
Sydney isn't as fun as europe or the states.. it doesnt hold much appeal to younger crowds...all the chanel wearers I have seen here usually team it with the matching skirts or jeans and they are usually quite mature ladies ..that's it..nothing aspirational..

Can't wait to see your altered version 






ladysarah said:


> I was also looking out for some new CHANEL jacket pics. In England prices are stratospheric for the new collections  - and what with recession and all, simply no money to get new CHANEL jackets. However I have an adorable pink vintage which I just had altered for a more wearable look. Usually I hate altering clothes as I think they should be kept as the designer intended them but this has worked very well. I will post some photos soon.


----------



## ladysarah

aki_sato said:


> Hi *Ladysarah* - good to see you again! ^^
> I love this thread hence I kept bumping it - the combo of expensive Chanel together with inexpensive piece of clothing always connotes individuality and creativity
> 
> In Sydney too - price of high brands like Chanel is astronomical..
> Sydney isn't as fun as europe or the states.. it doesnt hold much appeal to younger crowds...all the chanel wearers I have seen here usually team it with the matching skirts or jeans and they are usually quite mature ladies ..that's it..nothing aspirational..
> 
> Can't wait to see your altered version



thank you Aki Sato. I am trying to get some good photos - may have to enlist my sisters help. Otherwise I will put it together as a still life. I wore it yesterday at a BBQ over flowery chiffon dress and it looked lovely. I also like it with the inevitable torn jeans.


----------



## bluejinx

love this look

http://www.bagsnob.com/images2007/normal_vanessa paradis-chanel2004_5.jpg


----------



## ive_flipped

So after seeing this thread I want a jacket sooooooo bad. I love them! I am really not good with sizing...do these jackets run true to size or bigger smaller? I wear a xs or small in tops so maybe I would be a 2-4 what would that be in the Chanel sizing?

Thanks


----------



## ladysarah

ive_flipped said:


> So after seeing this thread I want a jacket sooooooo bad. I love them! I am really not good with sizing...do these jackets run true to size or bigger smaller? I wear a xs or small in tops so maybe I would be a 2-4 what would that be in the Chanel sizing?
> 
> Thanks



you do need to try them on as they vary depending on design. fit is everything. They are fairly expensive, so I would not dream of buying one without trying it on first. You need to be prepared to have them slightly altered for a perfect fit. Otherwise not much point in one that fits poorly. Coco would turn in her grave!

check this thread out for info. http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562.html


----------



## laurayuki

oh I finally have something to contribute 

Chanel 04 pink suit






Chanel 08 Cruise suit (trying it on before i bought it so i'm not wearing proper shoes


----------



## ive_flipped

^^Love both of them they look great on you


----------



## ladysarah

laurayuki said:


> oh I finally have something to contribute
> 
> Chanel 04 pink suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 08 Cruise suit (trying it on before i bought it so i'm not wearing proper shoes




Lovely! Can you show us more photos with combinations of how you wear them? Jeans, leggings, shorts... The combinations are endless.


----------



## LarissaHK

Great thread and so many beautiful pics
It is how I wear my Chanel jacket, the pics are from last year.




...




thank you for letting me share


----------



## ladysarah

LarissaHK said:


> Great thread and so many beautiful pics
> It is how I wear my Chanel jacket, the pics are from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for letting me share



interesting CHANEL DESIGN... It looks like it has a 'faux' waistcoat when you wear it open, is that right? It should look good worn with a plain white jersey top for contrast. I love the way they make those pieces so versatile. I have an old tweed one with detachable collar and its incredible how different it can look with it on or off....


----------



## LarissaHK

ladysarah said:


> interesting CHANEL DESIGN... It looks like it has a 'faux' waistcoat when you wear it open, is that right? It should look good worn with a plain white jersey top for contrast. I love the way they make those pieces so versatile. I have an old tweed one with detachable collar and its incredible how different it can look with it on or off....


 Thank you *ladysarah* for your opinion, I also like this unusal design with "faux" waistcoat. You are right next time I should try to wear it with plain white top and maybe...jeans and I should also wear it more often open to show this waistcoat inside..it really looks nice.
I like the idea with detachable collar on your jacket, you can wear it more than just one way


----------



## Rockerchic

Love this thread.
Was anyone lucky enough to get a jacket when they just went on sale? Unfortunately no luck for me...


----------



## chynaxdawl

i just found a jacket i'd love to have...on sale! but sadly, not in my size


----------



## burberryprncess

chynaxdawl said:


> i just found a jacket i'd love to have...on sale! but sadly, not in my size




There's always alteration.


----------



## ladysarah

All my jackets came from the sale or second hand - except the black one. Even on sale I still think they were expensive so I try to wear them in lots of different ways. Here is my spring favourite one (well summer actually as its freezing in London.) fantasy weave, bracelet length sleeves & front zip - accesorized with leather quilted camellia & sunglasses with quilted detail. I was reading here that the sunglasses are poor quality - that was not my experience at all - I had these for at least two years and wear them pretty much daily with no problems. When I wear this jacket + camellia + sunglasses, I put on very plain cotton white t shirts from uniqlo and plain jeans, otherwise I feel there is too much detail. My rules are generally not to wear more than two CHANEL items at a time, but these works quite well....you need to be able to break your own rules after all.


----------



## ladysarah

ok here is me wearing it - though I ve already posted this photo once already


----------



## Rockerchic

Beautiful LadySarah. And good for you to find these beauties on sale or resale. It is very hard for me to justify $5000 for a jacket so these finds would be gems for me.


----------



## ceci

Beautiful~


----------



## ladysarah

aki_sato said:


> Hi *Ladysarah* - good to see you again! ^^
> I love this thread hence I kept bumping it - the combo of expensive Chanel together with inexpensive piece of clothing always connotes individuality and creativity
> 
> In Sydney too - price of high brands like Chanel is astronomical..
> Sydney isn't as fun as europe or the states.. it doesnt hold much appeal to younger crowds...all the chanel wearers I have seen here usually team it with the matching skirts or jeans and they are usually quite mature ladies ..that's it..nothing aspirational..
> 
> Can't wait to see your altered version



here we are - its easier to take photos like a still life as I havent quite mastered the art of headless shots... - vintage pink CHANEL JACKET with lovely gold buttons. The older jackets have amazing buttons. Combined with a sailor Breton sassy stripy t- shirt in organic recycled cotton (apparently) and vintage compass fob on 'faux' pearls to keep the nautical theme going.... strong....so waiting to see how any of you ladies out there wear your CHANEL jackets! lets  see some inspiration.


----------



## ceci

^ Actually, I'm loving these still shots too - just like the magazines.

However, this is the max. size I can open with enlarge photo. Maybe you can change your camera's resolution?


----------



## trisha48228

OMG Larissa, I love it all. Very well put together.  super cute.  love the bag too!  :okay:


----------



## calisnoopy

Rockerchic said:


> Love this thread.
> Was anyone lucky enough to get a jacket when they just went on sale? Unfortunately no luck for me...


 
did you get a chance to try contacting Cindy?

i managed to snag these:

*Chanel Shredded Pink Blouse Jacket*--the detail on this is amazing and its super delicate but soooo light and easy to wear!








*Chanel Cardigan with Multicolor Flowers*---looks a lot better w/o the skirt just worn casually haha







Last but not least...*Valentino Ruffle Leather Jacket and Skirt set*....amazingly soft buttery leather...its not Chanel but i thought id throw it in there hehe


----------



## LarissaHK

*Ladysarah* I love this combination


----------



## LarissaHK

trisha48228 said:


> OMG Larissa, I love it all. Very well put together. super cute. love the bag too! :okay:


 thank you very much *trisha48228 *


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## chynaxdawl

CUTE valentino outfit!


----------



## birkin101

I absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## LarissaHK

*birkin101*, gorgeous pics, fantastic inspirations, thank you for sharing


----------



## birkin101

Not exactly a jacket, but in my opinion definitely worth posting....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Pollie-Jean

I feel a sudden, urgent need to get one !


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

few more


----------



## birkin101

cont'd


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

I adore this Dress!!!


----------



## birkin101

finishing up...


----------



## birkin101

...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jclr said:


> Here's my first-and hopefully not last-Chanel jacket.  I saw it on the Chanel window in Venice this past September and I fell in love with it.  The outfit is uninspired but I've been wanting to post it here and I finally had the chance today.



I'd kill for that! 
I'm infected...


----------



## Gerry

Birkin, thanks so much for putting up pics that feature women over 16 years old ,for a change. How refreshing.....the REAL world!!


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you so much for sharing all these wonderful pics... really need a tweed jacket ASAP!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

This girl is obsessed with Chanel!!!


----------



## ladysarah

mmm. Interesting. Some of these people need a good a haircut - and a good yoga teacher to sort out their posture. Some examples are more 'how NOT to wear your CHANEL jacket' which is also an interesting subject.


----------



## birkin101

Why don't you enlighten us on how it's really done according to ladysarah, then? I think you should try, on the other hand, to be less snarky and wait... there's more.... next time it's better not to say anything at all.  I think learning manners and a proper etiquette is much more important attribute and it seems more than lacking here.


----------



## birkin101

Posture....check

Proper Hair Cut.....check


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## jen_sparro

birkin101 said:


> Why don't you enlighten us on how it's really done according to ladysarah, then? I think you should try, on the other hand, to be less snarky and wait... there's more.... next time it's better not to say anything at all.  I think learning manners and a proper etiquette is much more important attribute and it seems more than lacking here.



^I think that was alittle unnecessary... everyone's entitled to their own opinions  I really like the way the girl in this picture wears her jacket, she looks young and very nicely coordinated!


----------



## yuurei

Wow, I always thought chanel jackets looked old and are for mature ladies but seeing some of these young models wear it, it really changed my perspective!  They look really fresh and chic.


----------



## birkin101

jen_sparro said:


> ^I think that was alittle unnecessary... everyone's entitled to their own opinions  I really like the way the girl in this picture wears her jacket, she looks young and very nicely coordinated!


 
There is definitely nothing wrong with a personal opinion rather than personal preference to be condescending and ignorant. I am sure if you've spent as many hours posting pictures for other members to enjoy, you would not be too ecstatic either. I just think there is absolutely no reason to bash others to make yourself look better. I guess that's my personal opinion.


----------



## birkin101

Moving on....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## authenticplease

OOOOHhhhhhhh, WOW! Thanks Birkin for the photos!  I love to see Mira's take on things......I have purchased many things beause of her that I never would have considered before (my Jeweled Prada clutch, LV scarf, denim vest, the double wrap then looped down belt,  Chanel flowers, etc).....It is also so refreshing to see her wearing the same Chanel camellias/pins over and over!  She makes it all look so fresh and fun:O)  Especially some of the Chanel Jackets that would seem 'stuffy' or dowdy otherwise!


----------



## birkin101

^She is the reason I am shopping for Chanel yet again and I definitely should not....I am absolutely in love with a few of the dresses she's been seen wearing.


----------



## papertiger

yuurei said:


> Wow, I always thought chanel jackets looked old and are for mature ladies but seeing some of these young models wear it, it really changed my perspective!  They look really fresh and chic.



IMO, I think they suit senior and young (15-23-ish) very well, it's more for ladies in the middle that it is more of a challange.


----------



## birkin101

I agree and disagree with the comment above. This lady is definitely not in her 20's, but looks just lovely.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I have to know more about her. I'm fascinated and a bit late...


----------



## birkin101

She is my icon!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Elsie87

Great pictures, *birkin*! Thank you for posting!


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure.


----------



## birkin101

Calisnoopy's jacket from Natasha Goldenberg Style Thread. I hope she does not mind...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

birkin101 said:


> She is my icon!!!



I guess, she'll become mine too. I have to read one more biography


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm in love with this


----------



## birkin101

Another one from Calisnoopy (Miroslava Duma Style Thread Part 2)


----------



## Jaded81

Thank you for all the pics *Birkin101*!


----------



## birkin101

^My pleasure.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Our very own Sakara from Chanel in Action Thread.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## burberryprncess




----------



## Julide

burberryprncess said:


>



Love this!! Thank you for the great pics!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ilove$

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


 
omg I'm sooo in love with the first one!!


----------



## ladysarah

ilove$ said:


> omg I'm sooo in love with the first one!!



which one do you mean? Paris one or Nat one? Could someone enlarge them - love both looks....so fresh


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

has anyone actually BOUGHT a CHANEL jacket recently? Can we see pics of how you wear it?


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> has anyone actually BOUGHT a CHANEL jacket recently? Can we see pics of how you wear it?



When it cools down, even if just a little, I'll gladly model. This will do for now. Somewhere I have another (tweed) jacket with the perfect scarf photo I a have already taken which I'll post later today .

This one is supposed to be a Summer jacket but it's still too hot for now. This jacket is so well cut and hand-tinted.

Chanel python jacket and underneath is a simple paisley silk sun-dress but it also looks good worn with white, plain pale pinks and dark brown as well as the ubiquitous jeans or black pencil skirt/ white T combo.


----------



## papertiger

This is such a cute photo, and she (Sakara)  looks lovely 






I also love Anna Wintour in the Chanel brown suit with sable trim - stunning 






Thank you *birkin 101*


----------



## papertiger

With Hermes scarf


----------



## calisnoopy

papertiger said:


> This is such a cute photo, and she (Sakara)  looks lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Anna Wintour in the Chanel brown suit with sable trim - stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *birkin 101*



Ohhhhh love the cc cardigan, I have the same one hehe but its at alterations....love the colors!


----------



## yuurei

papertiger said:


> This is such a cute photo, and she (Sakara)  looks lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love Anna Wintour in the Chanel brown suit with sable trim - stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *birkin 101*



So cute!


----------



## birkin101

You are welcome, papertiger!!! I totally agree those photos are lovely.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> When it cools down, even if just a little, I'll gladly model. This will do for now. Somewhere I have another (tweed) jacket with the perfect scarf photo I a have already taken which I'll post later today .
> 
> This one is supposed to be a Summer jacket but it's still too hot for now. This jacket is so well cut and hand-tinted.
> 
> Chanel python jacket and underneath is a simple paisley silk sun-dress but it also looks good worn with white, plain pale pinks and dark brown as well as the ubiquitous jeans or black pencil skirt/ white T combo.



wow - that is spectacular!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

wow, papertiger!! that jacket is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

papertiger said:


> When it cools down, even if just a little, I'll gladly model. This will do for now. Somewhere I have another (tweed) jacket with the perfect scarf photo I a have already taken which I'll post later today .
> 
> This one is supposed to be a Summer jacket but it's still too hot for now. This jacket is so well cut and hand-tinted.
> 
> Chanel python jacket and underneath is a simple paisley silk sun-dress but it also looks good worn with white, plain pale pinks and dark brown as well as the ubiquitous jeans or black pencil skirt/ white T combo.


*papertiger* this jacket is stunning


----------



## papertiger

*Ladysarah* (thanks for starting this thread BTW) *Sophie Rose* and *Larissa* my jacket thanks you :kiss:


----------



## birkingal

ladysarah said:


> has anyone actually BOUGHT a CHANEL jacket recently? Can we see pics of how you wear it?



*ladysarah*, here's one of me. I think it was from S/S 2005 or was it S/S 2006 (sorry, too lazy to check ).


----------



## ladysarah

birkingal said:


> *ladysarah*, here's one of me. I think it was from S/S 2005 or was it S/S 2006 (sorry, too lazy to check ).



looks SUPERB! do you wear it any other way or just with jeans? looking forward to see more.... so I am greedy


----------



## birkingal

ladysarah said:


> looks SUPERB! do you wear it any other way or just with jeans? looking forward to see more.... so I am greedy



No, I tend to wear the jackets with jeans :shame:  I'm in casual gear everyday


----------



## papertiger

*birkingal*, that looks great, it's casual, but smart-casual


----------



## burberryprncess

Posted by Mr.Chanel


----------



## burberryprncess

Posted by DiorHomme


----------



## burberryprncess

papertiger said:


> When it cools down, even if just a little, I'll gladly model. This will do for now. Somewhere I have another (tweed) jacket with the perfect scarf photo I a have already taken which I'll post later today .
> 
> This one is supposed to be a Summer jacket but it's still too hot for now. This jacket is so well cut and hand-tinted.
> 
> Chanel python jacket and underneath is a simple paisley silk sun-dress but it also looks good worn with white, plain pale pinks and dark brown as well as the ubiquitous jeans or black pencil skirt/ white T combo.




Wow!  This piece is amazing!  You must model it when the weather permits.


----------



## kemina22

too much.......good stuff......head spinning!.....


----------



## catalyst81

birkin101 said:


>



anyone knows where i can get this t shirt in uk?


----------



## lily25

*papertiger* OMG a python jacket!!! So amazing!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Flip88

chanel and sable - Anna - you look amazing!


----------



## papertiger

lily25 said:


> *papertiger* OMG a python jacket!!! So amazing!!!



Thank you *lily *


----------



## ladysarah

Into vintage big time these days... A its summer I wear this little cotton pink CHANEL jacket in SOOO  many ways. Nautical look, with organic cotton stripy t shirt and miniature fob compass.... With a cashmere pashmina scarf thats identical colour and soft as candy floss. Perfect for those London BBQ's... The ferosciously high shoes are actually very comfy ( a few seasons old, not quite vintage....) and a good accessory for the vintage jacket as a little bit of height is always good. Anyone else likes vintage CHANEL?


----------



## maryg1

I don't own any Chanel jacket but I consider it as a wardrobe staple I should buy sooner or later.
I just have a question (I hope nobody gets offended): could we pls. keep this thread for Chanel jackets only, and not venture in other Chanel clothes? Although they're gorgeous and true pieces of art, I come here just to take suggestions on how to wear a Chanel jacket, not on how to wear a Chanel dress with Chanel boots, otherwise we should start a thread about Chanel in general and not be too specific.


----------



## papertiger

*burberryprncess* thank you for your sweet comment and also for the great photos 

Still so warm here (I know that's relative but I seem to have warm blood) TBH I can't wait till the temp goes down a little so I can wear any jacket again. 

*maryg* good luck with finding your first. It will def be a staple, smartens-up casual and 'warms-up' formal.


----------



## maryg1

^thank you dear!


----------



## calisnoopy

a pic from spring when it was a little cooler 

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b013485821f02970c-pi


----------



## Julide

calisnoopy said:


> a pic from spring when it was a little cooler
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b013485821f02970c-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b013485821f02970c-pi



You look amazing!!Now I want a jacket too!!!


----------



## varvara

Hi everyone! sorry I do not model these myself but in the 9th month now... So do not feel courageous enough 

I bought the Coco shirt just for this jacket- its my newest one so far


----------



## calisnoopy

Julide said:


> You look amazing!!Now I want a jacket too!!!


 

awww thanks, yah i LOVE CC jackets!




varvara said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I do not model these myself but in the 9th month now... So do not feel courageous enough
> 
> I bought the Coco shirt just for this jacket- its my newest one so far


 

oh i have the coco tee too, love tees, was so happy to see Chanel release one, love how you placed the CC brooches on there too!


----------



## varvara

*calisnoopy*: Thank you


----------



## ladysarah

varvara said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I do not model these myself but in the 9th month now... So do not feel courageous enough
> 
> I bought the Coco shirt just for this jacket- its my newest one so far



this is gorgeous VARVARA - very fresh looking.  love the way you put it together...so casual & non chalant  can someone enlarge this photo?


----------



## varvara

*ladysarah:* Thanks you, LadySarah!  I am glad you find it non chalant since this was my intetion... I am still a little "young" for some Chanel jackets so I find my ways how to wear them... 
I would enlarge the photo but do not know how to do it really.


----------



## ladysarah

Perhaps one of the other ladies would be kind enough to enlarge this great non chalant ensemble? I cannot do it either.


----------



## gemibebe

So many gorgeous Chanel jackets here!  Love them all! 

*Sarah*, here you go with the enlarged picture


----------



## gemibebe

I'm absolutely in love with Chanel jackets.  Here are my contributions.  Please excuse the poor quality of the pics as they were taken in the evening.

*Pink jacket of 09A matched with Zara top, Prada capri pants and Louboutins*













*10P runway beige jacket matched with Uniqlo jeans and Chanel pumps:
*


----------



## gemibebe

Sorry, made a mistake of the trousers in the above pictures: should be switched


----------



## may3545

gemibebe, you look FANTASTIC! Thanks so much for sharing =)


----------



## varvara

*gemibebe:* Thanks for enlarging my photo and thanks for posting yours!!! The Beige one with high collar is a lovely piece- I wanted that one too but sold out  
Very nice piece to have in the collection, enjoy it!!!!


----------



## birkin101

Sleepyjae, from Hermes in Action Thread


----------



## NewStyle

aww man I want a chanel jacket! You guys are so lucky. Please keep sharing your pix so I can live through you.


----------



## Suzzeee

*Gemibebe* - I adore that beige jacket - it's fabulous - thanks for posting!


----------



## varvara

*birkin101*: actually, Sleepyjay's jacket is not chanel- she clarified it herself, but we all got fooled there !!! I LOVE her look though, so timeless and classic, and the red miss B!!!! Very nice look indeed.


----------



## ladysarah

varvara said:


> *birkin101*: actually, Sleepyjay's jacket is not chanel- she clarified it herself, but we all got fooled there !!! I LOVE her look though, so timeless and classic, and the red miss B!!!! Very nice look indeed.



yes I also like it - though its CHANEL look, rather than actual CHANEL. Mark Jacobs, Luella, and even Zara do a few of those than can be rather nice. i think in a photo is more easy to mistake them. Anyway if any of you ladies out there like vintage - like I do, I found this interesting article on the internet. 

''If you are lucky enough to have a vintage Chanel suit somewhere in your closet, it can be well worth the effort and expense to have it brought up to date. Here are some easy ways to give it a modern take.

Difficulty: Moderate
Instructions
Things You'll Need:
Blouse
Necklace
Boots
Step 1
Be open-minded when you try on a vintage Chanel suit. Some of the details, such as large shoulder pads or tacky buttons, may be easier than you think to change. Remember that the fabric in vintage Chanel will be especially high quality and most vintage Chanel suits will have been custom made, so you have a real investment piece on your hands that is well worth saving.

Step 2
Realize that many of today's Chanel suits have skirts that hit around the knee and short, tailored jackets. You can get this look by bringing up the hemline of a longer skirt and tailoring a long, shapeless jacket.

Step 3
Call your nearest Chanel clothing boutique (if there is one within a reasonable distance) and ask if they have a seamstress on staff who can rework a vintage suit. Or, call a local department store that carries Chanel and ask the salesperson to recommend someone who can do some strategic alterations.

Step 4
Make sure that any tailor or seamstress you select is comfortable working with Chanel, since you will want to maintain the original detailing and quality of your suit.

Step 5
Look at some of the current Chanel suits to get ideas of what you like. Try on different cuts to see what suits you best so you can get an idea of what type of alterations you would like done to your vintage suit. You might also collect pictures of suits you like to give your tailor an idea of what you want to achieve with the final product.

When you visit the tailor, bring a blouse and boots or pumps and jewelry you will wear with your suit to give him or her an idea of how you will wear the finished item. This will help both of you envision what type of changes to make.
See if you can buy new Chanel buttons, as this is a quick and easy way to update a suit quickly.
Steer clear of trendy alterations. You want the changes to keep the suit looking fresh and modern for a while.
Be prepared to spend on your alterations. Chanel suits are so well made they are worth investing in strategic changes so you will be able to wear the item today.''

what do you think? Is it do able?


----------



## varvara

*ladysarah:* Wow. Thanks for posting. Very helpful indeed. I own a few pieces that my mother passed on me that would need a tiny alteration here and there.... The skirts especially- some of the shapes are too "bell" like. A bit out of date even if it is such a classic...
I love Marc Jacobs tweed too and absolutely have to agree w you on the Luella. And- Isabel Marant made some amazing jackets too recently.


----------



## birkin101

from Hermes in Action thread, originally posted by Peanutbabycakes.


----------



## birkin101

More of Peanutbabycakes..


----------



## birkin101

Sakara's mom


----------



## Ladybug09

I bought this full suite. I took the flower off though and put it on it's own pin for more versatility. Good to see how you changed up the look. Alot of the times I'm matchy, matchy....I do swap out the separates of my suites, but I would have never put a color top like that with it, but it looks cute on you.




hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket. I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that! It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal. Someday, someday.


----------



## Ladybug09

ladysarah said:


> mmm. Interesting. Some of these people need a good a haircut - and a good yoga teacher to sort out their posture. Some examples are more 'how NOT to wear your CHANEL jacket' which is also an interesting subject.


I thought the same thing and probably many others here did too!




birkin101 said:


> Why don't you enlighten us on how it's really done according to ladysarah, then? I think you should try, on the other hand, to be less snarky and wait... there's more.... next time it's better not to say anything at all. I think learning manners and a proper etiquette is much more important attribute and it seems more than lacking here.


 
I sat here and read through this entire thread and and thought the mood very friendly and great until your rude snarky comments above. I found Sarah's comment to be true and there was nothing wrong with her voicing them. I can see if these were personal photos of yourself and friends, but geez, random people. It just dropped the mood, at that point, of a great thread.

While the snarkiness was not appreciated, what is appreciated is the time that you take post all of these pictures.


----------



## Ladybug09

That is a GEORGEOUS jacket! Lovely colors.



papertiger said:


> When it cools down, even if just a little, I'll gladly model. This will do for now. Somewhere I have another (tweed) jacket with the perfect scarf photo I a have already taken which I'll post later today .
> 
> This one is supposed to be a Summer jacket but it's still too hot for now. This jacket is so well cut and hand-tinted.
> 
> Chanel python jacket and underneath is a simple paisley silk sun-dress but it also looks good worn with white, plain pale pinks and dark brown as well as the ubiquitous jeans or black pencil skirt/ white T combo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Who is the chick with the blonde curly big hair? She is Chanel down!

I guess, I will have to start looking at the consignment stores...I love going to them, but haven't been in a while. I so great finding a diamond in the rough.


----------



## birkin101

Ladybug09 said:


> I thought the same thing and probably many others here did too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sat here and read through this entire thread and and thought the mood very friendly and great until your rude snarky comments above. I found Sarah's comment to be true and there was nothing wrong with her voicing them. I can see if these were personal photos of yourself and friends, but geez, random people. It just dropped the mood, at that point, of a great thread.
> 
> While the snarkiness was not appreciated, what is appreciated is the time that you take post all of these pictures.


 
I am glad you are voicing your opinion loud and clear, there is absolutely no need to bring something up so many pages back. I mean what is the point exactly? Obviously not keep the thread positive, that's for sure. We are here to enjoy Chanel in action and if there are few of socialites' snaps here and there I am sure it's not the end of the world.  Unless you personally prefer I stop posting as you state this is a thread strictly for your own and your friend's pictures?!? Everyone else, seems to be enjoying them, or am I wrong on this one?


----------



## authenticplease

:back2topic:

LOVE the photos, *Birkin!*  Keep 'em coming!  This is one of my favorite threads and I check it frequently to find new inspiration.....mostly from your photos!  I just can't seem to get enough!!

I also really like the article that *Lady Sarah *posted....I never thought to alter a jacket and I just passed one up for less than $100 b/c I did not like the longer style.  Oh well, at least I will know for next time(hopefully, there will be a next time!)


----------



## authenticplease

varvara said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I do not model these myself but in the 9th month now... So do not feel courageous enough
> 
> I bought the Coco shirt just for this jacket- its my newest one so far


 
This look is one of my favorites!


----------



## ladysarah

Ladybug09 said:


> Who is the chick with the blonde curly big hair? She is Chanel down!
> 
> I guess, I will have to start looking at the consignment stores...I love going to them, but haven't been in a while. I so great finding a diamond in the rough.



 I did wonder myself... never mind.

You know when I started this thread I meant it to be an IDEAS exchange forum - you now for inspiration, on how to put things together, rather than a showcase for expensive items. 
There is the 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-and-info-thread-575102.html reference thread for that which is very useful. 

CHANEL jackets are rather expensive and I was interested to see versatile and creative ways of wearing them. You know, mixing a vintage little find with something you stole from your grandmother's wardrobe  - and maybe an inexpensive t shirt from GAP, or whatever. Get the idea? Of course some people like to wear them with Marie Antoinette hair, a birkin and the family tiara which is of course their choice. I think everyone needs to make up their own mind what message they want to give to the world when they dress. That look is not my taste but hey, each to their own. Last time I looked we lived in a free country, ( well  I do...) 

I am very interested to see any photos of CHANEL jackets worn in any way any one likes....so please keep them coming. How to wear them and how NOT to wear them...I will be posting photos of my cream, bracelet sleeve number shortly. In the meantime enjoy this fresh combination from the RTW thread.


----------



## jen_sparro

^Love that *ladysarah*! The combination of nautical stripes and the cream jacket is so elegant and pretty...


----------



## birkingal

ladysarah said:


> I did wonder myself... never mind.
> 
> You know when I started this thread I meant it to be an IDEAS exchange forum - you now for inspiration, on how to put things together, rather than a showcase for expensive items.
> There is the
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-and-info-thread-575102.html reference thread for that which is very useful.
> 
> CHANEL jackets are rather expensive and I was interested to see versatile and creative ways of wearing them. You know, mixing a vintage little find with something you stole from your grandmother's wardrobe  - and maybe an inexpensive t shirt from GAP, or whatever. Get the idea? Of course some people like to wear them with Marie Antoinette hair, a birkin and the family tiara which is of course their choice. I think everyone needs to make up their own mind what message they want to give to the world when they dress. That look is not my taste but hey, each to their own. Last time I looked we lived in a free country, ( well  I do...)
> 
> I am very interested to see any photos of CHANEL jackets worn in any way any one likes....so please keep them coming. How to wear them and how NOT to wear them...I will be posting photos of my cream, bracelet sleeve number shortly. In the meantime enjoy this fresh combination from the RTW thread.



I'd love to see more photos, particular those worn by TPFers. I can't wait to see more photos of you, *ladysarah*.


----------



## birkingal

authenticplease said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> LOVE the photos, *Birkin!*  Keep 'em coming!  This is one of my favorite threads and I check it frequently to find new inspiration.....mostly from your photos!  I just can't seem to get enough!!
> 
> I also really like the article that *Lady Sarah *posted....I never thought to alter a jacket and I just passed one up for less than $100 b/c I did not like the longer style.  Oh well, at least I will know for next time(hopefully, there will be a next time!)



*authenticplease*, I could kick myself for passing up numerous vintage Chanels at amazing prices because they weren't in my size. I bought and kept a number of them and realized how silly it was hoarding something I couldn't even wear and sold them  It wasn't until an eBayer who bought a jacket of mine asked why didn't I take it into Chanel to have it altered, that a lightbulb went on in my tiny brain. All those lovely Chanel jackets I gave up......


----------



## Ladybug09

birkin101 said:


> I am glad you are voicing your opinion loud and clear, there is absolutely no need to bring something up so many pages back. I mean what is the point exactly? Obviously not keep the thread positive, that's for sure. We are here to enjoy Chanel in action and if there are few of socialites' snaps here and there I am sure it's not the end of the world. Unless you personally prefer I stop posting as you state this is a thread strictly for your own and your friend's pictures?!? Everyone else, seems to be enjoying them, or am I wrong on this one?


 Maybe you didn't read my response clear enough...I SAID, your posting pics is appreciated, but hey if you don't want to do so, it won't bother me at all. And you were the one to impose the snarkiness in this thread with your comment to Sarah, maybe you need to glance back through to see it.



authenticplease said:


> :back2topic:
> 
> LOVE the photos, *Birkin!* Keep 'em coming! This is one of my favorite threads and I check it frequently to find new inspiration.....mostly from your photos! I just can't seem to get enough!!
> 
> I also really like the article that *Lady Sarah *posted....I never thought to alter a jacket and I jus*t passed one up for less than $100 b/c I did not like the longer style.* Oh well, at least I will know for next time(hopefully, there will be a next time!)


 
wow, that would have been a GREAT deal! But I wonder how much it would have cost you to get it altered? Does anyone have an idea?

I've always been told that if it's just a size or 2 then alter, but when you start altering more than that, you mess with the integrity of the garmet.



ladysarah said:


> I did wonder myself... never mind.
> 
> 
> I am very interested to see any photos of CHANEL jackets worn in any way any one likes....so please keep them coming. How to wear them and how NOT to wear them...I will be posting photos of my cream, bracelet sleeve number shortly. In the meantime enjoy this fresh combination from the RTW thread.


 
Love that look in the pic! I'm a sucker for stripes.



> By Birkingal:
> authenticplease, I could kick myself for passing up numerous vintage Chanels at amazing prices because they weren't in my size. I bought and kept a number of them and realized how silly it was hoarding something I couldn't even wear and sold them  It wasn't until an eBayer who bought a jacket of mine asked why didn't I take it into Chanel to have it altered, that a lightbulb went on in my tiny brain. All those lovely Chanel jackets I gave up......



^^^Yikes!


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, respectfully, can we get back on topic? This should be a fun thread and inspirational, not snarky and demeaning.

Please stay on topic.


----------



## scarletambience

authenticplease said:


> This look is one of my favorites!



Your jacket is gorgeous - which year is it from?


----------



## fieryfashionist

My amazing consignment find... a dream come true!  I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect! 














Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics





By itself!


----------



## Flufff

You look amazing! Perfect outfit, very put together!

If I would own a Chanel jacket, I would wear it with a ripped skinny jeans, black t-shirt, red pumps and a black bag


----------



## roxys

*fieryfashionist* I lovee the way you wear it! So pretty


----------



## Suzie

Fieryfashionista, what a fab find, it is meant for you, you look stunning in it!


----------



## scarletambience

Minal, that is hot hot hot [the lack of punctuation stresses the hotness factor]! I have returned to your post time and time again to look at your Jacket - I've recently moved into their RTW and have just bought a Rare BNWT jacket from 2005 and yes, I agree the jackets from that year are really gorgeous. Now if you do come across one like that in 34 - holler grrl! 

 



fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true! I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!


----------



## authenticplease

scarletambience said:


> Your jacket is gorgeous - which year is it from?


 
Hi Scarlet....I think it is gorgeous too but it is not mine...it is from an earlier post from *varvara!  She has wonderful taste and I love the unique way she styled it!!*

Fiery- Amazing find....looks incredible on you!  I already commented in the CL indulgence thread but can't help  again.


----------



## scarletambience

Hi varvara, 

That is a beautiful jacket - could I ask which year it is from, please? Thank you!



varvara said:


> Hi everyone! sorry I do not model these myself but in the 9th month now... So do not feel courageous enough
> 
> I bought the Coco shirt just for this jacket- its my newest one so far


----------



## Ladybug09

Super find! Do you mind my asking how much you paid?



fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true! I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Fluff *- Thank you so much!   Your outfit idea sounds great!   Exactly what I thought of as one of the options for dressing down the jacket (only my black skinnies aren't ripped)! 

Thanks so much, *roxys*! 

You're so sweet, *Suzie*, thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, you're so sweet, thank you!!!    Ohhhhhh, wow, did you post your jacket here (sorry if I missed it)!   I don't own much in the way of RTW (just one other jacket, also a consignment find), but I do know that many RTW experts/collectors regard 2005 as THE year for jackets... I totally agree haha, because the fantasy tweed/black/white jackets (among others out that year) are just incredible!   I'm so beyond thrilled to have my very own 2005 dream jacket!  Haha, mine is a 36, but if I ever see a 34, I'll let you know! 



scarletambience said:


> Minal, that is hot hot hot [the lack of punctuation stresses the hotness factor]! I have returned to your post time and time again to look at your Jacket - I've recently moved into their RTW and have just bought a Rare BNWT jacket from 2005 and yes, I agree the jackets from that year are really gorgeous. Now if you do come across one like that in 34 - holler grrl!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I became friendly with the owner of a local consignment shop, who often gets brand new/barely worn clothing from a super rich woman... and that woman happened to consign this (as told to the store owner) never worn jacket!   The owner allowed me to pay over a 6 week period in cash (to avoid tax)... grand total was $1400!   A steal (although still pricey) for such a breathtaking, statement making piece! 




Ladybug09 said:


> Super find! Do you mind my asking how much you paid?


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, that was really nice of her. Hence my you develop rship with your botique owners and SA!


----------



## ladysarah

fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true!  I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!



B Beautiful! and I love the story that goes with it!  You are too modest re styling. Its lovely! Anyway even if you wore it with nothing else it d still be styling, interesting hey? Chanel jacket with nude...


----------



## tonkamama

ladysarah said:


> I did wonder myself... never mind.
> 
> You know when I started this thread I meant it to be an IDEAS exchange forum - you now for inspiration, on how to put things together, rather than a showcase for expensive items.
> There is the
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-and-info-thread-575102.html reference thread for that which is very useful.
> 
> CHANEL jackets are rather expensive and I was interested to see versatile and creative ways of wearing them. You know, mixing a vintage little find with something you stole from your grandmother's wardrobe  - and maybe an inexpensive t shirt from GAP, or whatever. Get the idea? Of course some people like to wear them with Marie Antoinette hair, a birkin and the family tiara which is of course their choice. I think everyone needs to make up their own mind what message they want to give to the world when they dress. That look is not my taste but hey, each to their own. Last time I looked we lived in a free country, ( well  I do...)
> 
> I am very interested to see any photos of CHANEL jackets worn in any way any one likes....so please keep them coming. How to wear them and how NOT to wear them...I will be posting photos of my cream, bracelet sleeve number shortly. In the meantime enjoy this fresh combination from the RTW thread.


*ladysarah ~* love the way you put it together...this is exactly what I am in now...  mixing & mixture ...   your style gives me more inspiration on how to wear mine...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true!  I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!



WOWZA!  That is one amazing jacket! Congrats!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fieryfashionist, very beautiful jacket
It is looking fantastic !


----------



## zuzu maxx

I just went through this entire thread.  I love all of the looks you ladies put together you ladies have some gorgeous jackets!!

I didn't feel like posting, however, until I saw this picture, fieryfashionist.

That is a faint-worthy jacket and it looks absolutely fabulous on you!!



fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true! I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!


----------



## birkin101

from Hermes in Action thread, posted by Littlemsperfect


----------



## linhhhuynh

love everyone's look! i wish i could own one


----------



## birkin101

I've tried this one on a couple of days ago at a local Chanel boutique, but the one I tried on had an inconvenient zipper in the back not the front. 

PS: Not exactly naked, but accessorized with Hermes...

Paris-Shanghai Collection, from Hermes and Socialites Thread


----------



## birkin101




----------



## meluvs2shop

sigh
this is another great Chanel thread.


----------



## birkin101

Calisnoopy's amazing jacket


----------



## Ladybug09

I love this one!



birkin101 said:


> I've tried this one on a couple of days ago at a local Chanel boutique, but the one I tried on had an inconvenient zipper in the back not the front.
> 
> PS: Not exactly naked, but accessorized with Hermes...
> 
> Paris-Shanghai Collection, from Hermes and Socialites Thread


----------



## ladysarah

This is my 'summer' CHANEL jacket from the 05 collection. Not strictly speaking a jacket as it is cashmere, but it has all of Coco's key design elements, soft, unstructured and very very comfortable to wear. Accessorised with an organic cotton tote (no kidding, I'm on my way to the farmers market) aah the glamour... i ve got a few more photos with it worn with jodhpurs and riding boots, if anyone can tell me how to enlarge them...


----------



## Julide

^^I love that sweater!!


----------



## burberryprncess

Englarging picture for Sarah:







Gorgeous cardi Sarah! I find cardi is more wearable than jackets, at least for me since I live in warm and sunny Southern California.


----------



## icecreamom

After opening this thread, I realized just one thing:
I  n e e d    o n e  ! 
Everybody looks so lovely...


----------



## mspera

Love your summer Chanel Lady Sarah!

Thanks for enlarging Burberryprncess  

 this thread!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

birkin101 said:


> from Hermes in Action thread, posted by Littlemsperfect



 Yay, I found myself on here  What a great thread!

Haha, thanks *birkin101*.
Here's me with an actual jacket on:


----------



## Lynny0780

fieryfashionist said:


> My amazing consignment find... a dream come true! I didn't really "style" it for pics haha... but I'll wear it with skinny jeans, a tee and flats, or dressed up... it's just perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn open over a black DVF dress, Chanel Le Duc necklace and magenta CL Declics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By itself!


 
Gorgeous coat!! Im glad i found this thread, i love chanel jackets. I hope to have one one day


----------



## meluvs2shop

ladysarah said:


> check this thread out - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562-109.html
> this is a lady combining true style with seemingly unlimited funds.  - rarely seen together combo...



i have this sweater and i LOVE it (post #135). i haven't worn it yet but when i do will post pics in RTW...


----------



## meluvs2shop

*FF:* your coat is not only beautiful but you looks amazing on you. you have great style.
*calisnoopy:* love your chanel pieces.

*ladysarah:* you have a few gems in your closet.


i was also wondering who the woman with the curly long hair was...she is rockin' Chanel.


----------



## ladysarah

meluvs2shop said:


> i have this sweater and i LOVE it (post #135). i haven't worn it yet but when i do will post pics in RTW...



oh go on! do take some photos to post and inspire us!


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Englarging picture for Sarah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous cardi Sarah! I find cardi is more wearable than jackets, at least for me since I live in warm and sunny Southern California.



thank you princess  /yes this is very easy to wear, though in London it will get too cold for it shortly. I did live for a short period in Santa Monica and loooved it there. Lucky you. though kind of  HOT  for CHANEL jackets... Here is some more photos of CHANEL and London weather...Accessorised with organic cotton tote (heee hee), destruction jeans and my trusted brolly!


----------



## ladysarah

tonkamama said:


> *ladysarah ~* love the way you put it together...this is exactly what I am in now...  mixing & mixture ...   your style gives me more inspiration on how to wear mine...



thank you so much! Can you help me out here... what do you think works best?


----------



## ladysarah

or perhaps with the vintage pearl brooch? The t-shirt is from GAP and the silk scarf is also vintage.


----------



## ladysarah

with camellias? Or is it too much CHANEL? If you have any good ideas with pics please share. I am not at all keen on teaming CHANEL jackets with HERMES and I do not like birkins. ( though kellys are ok)


----------



## meluvs2shop

^i love it with the Camellia for one look and pearls to change it up a bit.


----------



## meluvs2shop

ladysarah said:


> oh go on! do take some photos to post and inspire us!



i will when it cools down a bit. still warm and humid in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I want a chanel style jacket so bad!!! I could never afford a real chanel.... but wow they are all stunning!


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> with camellias? Or is it too much CHANEL? If you have any good ideas with pics please share. I am not at all keen on teaming CHANEL jackets with HERMES and I do not like birkins. ( though kellys are ok)





I like it with the camellia better, at least it doesn't have the in your face CC logo.  I get too scared of wearing too many logos, making me like a walking advertisement, LOL.


----------



## lily25

*WITH* camelia of course!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the sweater/jacket Sarah! Pretty color.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## birkin101

from Hermes in Action ....


----------



## ladysarah

thank you so much for your input ladies. That is very kind. I think you are right the little pearl brooch doesnt really work - its too small and gets swamped in the look. The brown quilted camellia - is the wrong colour , grey is ok but I think I'll need to work on that look a bit more/



tonkamama said:


> *ladysarah ~* love the way you put it together...this is exactly what I am in now...  mixing & mixture ...   your style gives me more inspiration on how to wear mine...





meluvs2shop said:


> ^i love it with the Camellia for one look and pearls to change it up a bit.





burberryprncess said:


> I like it with the camellia better, at least it doesn't have the in your face CC logo.  I get too scared of wearing too many logos, making me like a walking advertisement, LOL.





lily25 said:


> *WITH* camelia of course!!!





Ladybug09 said:


> Love the sweater/jacket Sarah! Pretty color.





Pollie-Jean said:


>


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> I like it with the camellia better, at least it doesn't have the in your face CC logo.  I get too scared of wearing too many logos, making me like a walking advertisement, LOL.



yes I am also very careful with that! The grey camellia has a tiny diamante cc but is not too bad. The cardi only has a the little plaque on the pocket so only those in 'the know' would recognize it. Hey - princess why don't you post some photos of you wearing your cashmere cardigans. I just love CHANEL cashmere, I'd start another thread but I really only have one or two pieces so this one can continue... so shall we wait for you to post? please?


----------



## ladysarah

Sophie-Rose said:


> I want a chanel style jacket so bad!!! I could never afford a real chanel.... but wow they are all stunning!



you can get them 2nd hand, but I'd check the boutiques first to make sure they fit me ok. Or try a CHANEL skirt as a starter piece. You can usually pick those up for a song!


----------



## ladysarah

Ladybug09 said:


> Love the sweater/jacket Sarah! Pretty color.



thank you so much - its a lovely deep vanilla/cream colour with grey and navy braiding.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> from Hermes in Action ....



...also very nice evening look - thank you for posting Birkin


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, ladysarah.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## maramia

My mum passed it on to me - it is a year or two old - I am 5"6, 115 lbs and want to wear it with black trousers for business and jeans for going out but it feels matronly. What about shortening the hem?


----------



## mrb4bags

Love all the pics!  Everyone has such fabulous style!


----------



## birkin101

maramia said:


> My mum passed it on to me - it is a year or two old - I am 5"6, 115 lbs and want to wear it with black trousers for business and jeans for going out but it feels matronly. What about shortening the hem?


 
I don't think the jacket needs shortening, try wearing it with skinny jeans(black or blue) or even just leggings.


----------



## ladysarah

maramia said:


> My mum passed it on to me - it is a year or two old - I am 5"6, 115 lbs and want to wear it with black trousers for business and jeans for going out but it feels matronly. What about shortening the hem?



CONGRATULATIONS! /lucky you and welcome to the chanel jackets lovers club, so to speak. Before you do anything too drastic with altering it, I'd just try it with some 'right -on -trend' accessories. Cheap & cheerful. If you live in London you could go to Top Shop and see one of the stylists, which are superb at putting hot looks together. Otherwise just see what's around, high heels, may be destruction jeans, or skinny if you look good in them. How about just rolling up the sleeves casually? If you  post some more photos I'll take some of mine and show you what I mean I do not have one the same but I have similar styles that could be considered 'matronly' if worn too conservatively.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> I like it with the camellia better, at least it doesn't have the in your face CC logo.  I get too scared of wearing too many logos, making me like a walking advertisement, LOL.



I do not know about anyone else - but I for one - really really keen to see some more photos of princess Burberry in her hot CHANEL LOOKS. Cashmere or jackets!


----------



## maramia

Thanks.  Perhaps I just need it taken in at the waist?  It feels a bit shapeless as is and I would have preferred a buttoned jacket rather than one w/a zipper.  But beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

maramia said:


> Thanks.  Perhaps I just need it taken in at the waist?  It feels a bit shapeless as is and I would have preferred a buttoned jacket rather than one w/a zipper.  But beggars can't be choosers!



Tailoring is my answer to everything. If something fits you like a glove (non-OJ) it is sure to look great. I'd consider a shorter hem and maybe a tiny raise in the arm hole and a small cinch at the waist.

--Nothing major, just thinking what I would do to make it 'younger'


----------



## authenticplease

maramia said:


> Thanks. Perhaps I just need it taken in at the waist? It feels a bit shapeless as is and I would have preferred a buttoned jacket rather than one w/a zipper. But beggars can't be choosers!


 
I think it looks great and agree with Lady Sarah that it is how you 'style' it!  Maybe a zipper isn't your normal style but it will 'shake' things up a little in your closet


----------



## authenticplease

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Tailoring is my answer to everything.* If something fits you like a glove (non-OJ) *it is sure to look great. I'd consider a shorter hem and maybe a tiny raise in the arm hole and a small cinch at the waist.
> 
> --Nothing major, just thinking what I would do to make it 'younger'


 
I know the meaning behind it is no laughing matter but in this context


----------



## Gerry

Maramia, I would shorten the jacket and the sleeves to 3/4. I would also consult some wonderful stylist person about some trim on the the jacket pockets and sleeves, maybe even the front closure (possibly after taking the zipper out).


----------



## ladysarah

maramia said:


> Thanks.  Perhaps I just need it taken in at the waist?  It feels a bit shapeless as is and I would have preferred a buttoned jacket rather than one w/a zipper.  But beggars can't be choosers!



Post some more photos so we can see the fit. And any accessories you think could work with it...  oooh that's exciting! I love the zipper ones - they give a lovely neat silhouette,,,


----------



## burberryprncess

ladysarah said:


> I do not know about anyone else - but I for one - really really keen to see some more photos of princess Burberry in her hot CHANEL LOOKS. Cashmere or jackets!




Ladysarah, 

The weather here in Southern California has been insane!  We experienced a record breaking heatwave of 113 degrees last weekend and didn't go back to double digits until yesterday.  Now, I'm talking in the 90s and high 80s, not a time for jacket, LOL.  I'm in tank tops, shorts and slippers, LOL.


----------



## burberryprncess

maramia said:


> My mum passed it on to me - it is a year or two old - I am 5"6, 115 lbs and want to wear it with black trousers for business and jeans for going out but it feels matronly. What about shortening the hem?




This is a conservative jacket so coming up with alteration ideas may be difficult. Definitely get it altered to fit you better.  

As for the black jacket, you can shorten the sleeves to 3/4" so you can show off your bracelet and watch.  That's a pretty look.  The jacket looks great closed button or open button.


----------



## meluvs2shop

maramia said:


> My mum passed it on to me - it is a year or two old - I am 5"6, 115 lbs and want to wear it with black trousers for business and jeans for going out but it feels matronly. What about shortening the hem?



this jacket and picture (?) is on ebay now.
did you decide to sell it?


----------



## melisande

Probably this is best, if she really is struggling with the style of this particular jacket. Use the money to put towards a Chanel jacket that really will work for her. Often, it's just the wrong jacket, and altering the whole thing would be sad -- why change the original designer concept if it is only a few years old. There are many styles of Chanel jacket, and not every style is going to work for every person.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Ladysarah,
> 
> The weather here in Southern California has been insane!  We experienced a record breaking heatwave of 113 degrees last weekend and didn't go back to double digits until yesterday.  Now, I'm talking in the 90s and high 80s, not a time for jacket, LOL.  I'm in tank tops, shorts and slippers, LOL.



Of course! - we shall have to wait! you know what they say.... the best things come to those... In the meantime I will prepare some more photos of CHANEL jackets worn casually (my black hoody one) for yoga, as well as a more dressy look... Please though anyone with a jacket post photos for inspiration. No need to be CHANEL label, CHANEL look will do just as well... but please ladies, do not promote things you are selling as that is not allowed.


----------



## Rockerchic

I am so thrilled that I finally tracked down this Chanel jacke that I've been searching for. I'll wear it with skinny jeans and black boots. Sorry no modeling pix right now.


----------



## Rockerchic

burberryprncess said:


> Ladysarah,
> 
> The weather here in Southern California has been insane! We experienced a record breaking heatwave of 113 degrees last weekend and didn't go back to double digits until yesterday. Now, I'm talking in the 90s and high 80s, not a time for jacket, LOL. I'm in tank tops, shorts and slippers, LOL.


 

We've been having unseasonably warm weather too...I hope to add some shots when it gets a bit cooler here. Looking forward to seeing more Chanel jackets modeled by the group here!


----------



## burberryprncess

Rockerchic said:


> I am so thrilled that I finally tracked down this Chanel jacke that I've been searching for. I'll wear it with skinny jeans and black boots. Sorry no modeling pix right now.



Very pretty Rockerchic!  I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of this jacket.  Can't wait to see modeling pictures!


----------



## onebagatime

Perfect jacket!! can't wait to see you rock that jacket!


----------



## varvara

scarletambience said:


> Hi varvara,
> 
> That is a beautiful jacket - could I ask which year it is from, please? Thank you!






Sorry, *scarletambience*.... I have been "out" for over a month- have a little baby at home 

My jacket is from this year- I believe it is the past cruise collection... The same goes for the T-shirt- is was Hommage for Coco.

And thanks for the compliment!

*Everybody*: lovely jackets. a very inspiring thread indeed! Thanks *LadySarah*!


----------



## lara0112

my mum bought an amazing chanel suit about 4 years ago, it is cream white and was featured in their ads. I am trying to find a pic of the suit and don't have one of my mum wearing it but I really think this only works as a whole suit. she is anything but matronly and I do think in that case the jacket would 'lose' if it is worn on its own.

I want to get a chanel jacket one day but it is not high on my priority list right now - love this thread for inspiration.


----------



## ladysarah

varvara said:


> View attachment 1218042
> 
> 
> Sorry, *scarletambience*.... I have been "out" for over a month- have a little baby at home
> 
> My jacket is from this year- I believe it is the past cruise collection... The same goes for the T-shirt- is was Hommage for Coco.
> 
> And thanks for the compliment!
> 
> *Everybody*: lovely jackets. a very inspiring thread indeed! Thanks *LadySarah*!



CONGRATULATIONS on your little bundle of joy! I mean the baby of course! Hope to see some of your modeling pics soon...I know you have other priorities now, but still.


----------



## ladysarah

lara0112 said:


> my mum bought an amazing chanel suit about 4 years ago, it is cream white and was featured in their ads. I am trying to find a pic of the suit and don't have one of my mum wearing it but I really think this only works as a whole suit. she is anything but matronly and I do think in that case the jacket would 'lose' if it is worn on its own.
> 
> I want to get a chanel jacket one day but it is not high on my priority list right now - love this thread for inspiration.



perhaps you can get your mother to model it for us? I do not doubt that it looks spectacular as a suit!
In the meanitime check this delicious look out - I copied it from \iDlab thread... chocolate brown with sugar pink piping! mmmmmm


----------



## Rockerchic

^^ Wow! beautiful.


----------



## Rockerchic

Here's a typical way that I wear my Chanel. The lighter spot on the jacket is due to flash.


----------



## birkin101

Calisnoopy's amazing collection from her blog.


----------



## ladysarah

Rockerchic said:


> Here's a typical way that I wear my Chanel. The lighter spot on the jacket is due to flash.



lovely! very non chalant hehehe!  I wish I could make your photos bigger...


----------



## burberryprncess

Here's a nice relaxed look posted by *Latte&Me* with her Chanel jacket:


----------



## Rockerchic

ladysarah said:


> lovely! very non chalant hehehe! I wish I could make your photos bigger...
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah. Here's a bigger picture.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a nice relaxed look posted by *Latte&Me* with her Chanel jacket:



BEAUTIFUL! I love relaxed casual CHANEL looks. Its all very well looking smart and dressed up by I really do not have that many formal occasions to go to. I much prefer good everyday ensembles...! here is another from the chanel du jour thread - though I think Larkie will feel I am stalking her now as she is chaneling Kate...


----------



## birkin101

^I love that look, ladysarah. What a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Mimster

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a nice relaxed look posted by *Latte&Me* with her Chanel jacket:


 

This is a beautiful jacket!  What season is it?


----------



## birkin101

More from Calisnoopy's collection from her blog...


----------



## birkin101

more


----------



## birkin101

cont'd


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beautiful


----------



## ladysarah

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful



yep -love the way the chains on the t-shirt reflect the style of the jacket. gorgeous


----------



## ladysarah

is this the SAME jacket over several decades? what do you think ladies?


----------



## sweetnikki_6

Love this thread


----------



## sweetnikki_6

http://www.encoreresale.com/product/

This consignment shop has a couple of chanels at a really good price.  They aren't even close to my size. Take a look.


----------



## ladysarah

any of you ladies have this one? its my all time favourite...if you see it anywhere for sale please pm me... though I keep hoping there will be a new season star that looks similar...


----------



## birkin101

Some of the classics


----------



## 4LV

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the jacket that I wore to dinner last night. Thank you for letting me share

sorry for the big blurry phone picture.


----------



## Row

PurseXaXholic said:


> I love the way Miroslava Duma wears her's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and beyonce's look is in my lookbook


I love this one!
What kind of is this from Chanel?
Ladies, were can I find on the internet, secondhand chanel jackets?
I'm living in the Netherlands, it will be great sites with international shipping.
Do one of you know that?
thanks if you know.


xxx


----------



## Row

burberryprncess said:


> Here's a nice relaxed look posted by *Latte&Me* with her Chanel jacket:



Loving it!


----------



## birkin101

Thavasa, from Hermes in Action thread.


----------



## Samia

^ Love this Jacket! and the entire outfit!


----------



## cherrylollipops

*birkin101*!!! you look amazing!! May I ask where you got the cream tunic/dress? Its gorgeous!!


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> Some of the classics



these are amazing Birkin! So timeless! love them all and wish I could find a vintage in good condition like that. Have you noticed though how everyone smoked so much those days? The pictures are stunning but I'd hate to buy a 2nd hand jacket reeking of cigarette perfume. They are my favourite style none the less...


----------



## papertiger

*Birkin101* Wonderful classic pics 

*4LV *Looking good


----------



## birkin101

cherrylollipops said:


> *birkin101*!!! you look amazing!! May I ask where you got the cream tunic/dress? Its gorgeous!!


 
That's not me in the picture, but another member. I believe you mean calisnoopy's shot that I've posted.


----------



## birkin101

Tonkamama, from Chanel in Action thread






Nycavalier, from Chanel in Action thread






Mspera


----------



## lightdays

hairsprayhead said:


> I just grabbed this jacket about a week ago from Ann Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Tweed Bistro Jacket
> 
> And a silly pic of me wearing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, I love seriously this jacket.  I bought it full price ($260- it was a little birthday gift to myself!) but I see now that Ann Taylor is running a 40% off one regular priced item, and this jacket definitely applies for that!  It's a beautiful jacket, and it'll suffice until I can afford the real deal.  Someday, someday.



You look like a model!  I thought that picture of you was from a magazine or website because it looks that good.


----------



## alexandra28

I love this thread! I do have a chanel swing jacket, can't wait to one buy another jacket. Might need to post a pic of me wearing it.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^


----------



## ladysarah

alexandra28 said:


> I love this thread! I do have a chanel swing jacket, can't wait to one buy another jacket. Might need to post a pic of me wearing it.



we are waiting! pictures are soooo welcome


----------



## ladysarah

...will be posting pics of my CHANEL black hoodie jacket in action! but  need encouragement! I am shy and need to see your photos


----------



## LisaAA

ladysarah said:


> any of you ladies have this one? its my all time favourite...if you see it anywhere for sale please pm me... though I keep hoping there will be a new season star that looks similar...


Love this too....what is the best Chanel resource on the Internet? Is it Ebay?


----------



## Gerry

^^^^^^Yep! There are resale shops,of course, but Ebay has the largest inventory.


----------



## Tilqa

Hello Ladies 
I'm new here and don't know exactly where to ask my question, so I say a huge 'sorry' for that... but I really need your help! I want to ask you if this Chanel jacket below is fake or not? The seller told me that it's a vintage model from '80 but I'm not sure if it's the real one...
Can you help me identify? Would be awesome! 






Thank you! 

P.S: Sorry for my english... I'm French


----------



## creditcardfire

Bonjour, Tilqa! You should ask this question in the 'Authenticate This' thread in the Chanel Shopping area (click on the Chanel subforum). They will probably need more photographs, tho, especially close-ups of the labels.


----------



## Tilqa

creditcardfire said:


> Bonjour, Tilqa! You should ask this question in the 'Authenticate This' thread in the Chanel Shopping area (click on the Chanel subforum). They will probably need more photographs, tho, especially close-ups of the labels.



Thank you for the reponse!  Unfortunately I have just these pictures with no chance for more... 

Anyway thank you!


----------



## billbill

this is the chanel jacket got last year, very comfy and warm. can't wait to wear it when weather gets colder...

seems i've posted on the chanel forum but not on this thread..


----------



## billbill

modeling pics here.


----------



## lightdays

I'm starting to love the tweed jackets thanks to this thread! I thought it was an old lady type of jacket until I saw younger celebrities on this front page of the thread rocking it. I'm going to save up for one next year.


----------



## gracekelly

Here is a pic of a vintage Chanel Jacket that is about 10 years old.

LadySarah, I own the black jacket that you have shown several times in this thread, but I don't currently have a pic of me wearing it.


----------



## layd3k

Hi! This thread has inspired me to one day (soon) get my very own Chanel jacket! I have found two I like a lot but need opinions on whether or not the look will be "too mature"! I am 20 years old (21 in May) and normally wear black leggings or dark denim skinny jeans. I tend to pair these with basic shirts/blouses (usually Ralph Lauren) in white and black and an occasional Hermes scarf. When wearing these outfits I usually wear flats, but am starting to acquire a collection of heels! Do you think I will look a bit to "old" with this jacket on and do you guys think it will last me till years and years (lets say when I am like 50 loll)? As well, would you say it is worth the money? (I hope that is allowed!) Thank you all so much! 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHANEL-BLACK-WHI..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item1e6063e11b

As well, which do you prefer better, the one in the link above or the one in the link below? (Is the one in the link below worth the money, as well?)
http://cgi.ebay.ca/WINTER-WHITE-CHA..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item5addfd1c2a


----------



## sleepyjae

Lightdays:  There's something about having a younger girl wear something very supposedly old/stuffy.  

Re-post from the H-in action.  I'm wearing a Paris/Moscow 09 Jacket.  This is my favorite jacket of my wardrobe and will wear it everywhere so long as I know it's not a dirty place.  Today I'm about to stuff myself SILLY at a homey brunch place in North Beach, SF.


----------



## gracekelly

layd3k said:


> Hi! This thread has inspired me to one day (soon) get my very own Chanel jacket! I have found two I like a lot but need opinions on whether or not the look will be "too mature"! I am 20 years old (21 in May) and normally wear black leggings or dark denim skinny jeans. I tend to pair these with basic shirts/blouses (usually Ralph Lauren) in white and black and an occasional Hermes scarf. When wearing these outfits I usually wear flats, but am starting to acquire a collection of heels! Do you think I will look a bit to "old" with this jacket on and do you guys think it will last me till years and years (lets say when I am like 50 loll)? As well, would you say it is worth the money? (I hope that is allowed!) Thank you all so much!
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/CHANEL-BLACK-WHI..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item1e6063e11b
> 
> As well, which do you prefer better, the one in the link above or the one in the link below? (Is the one in the link below worth the money, as well?)
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/WINTER-WHITE-CHA..._Blazers_Tailored_Jackets&hash=item5addfd1c2a




I think the winter white jacket is perfect for a girl your age.  The other is a bit dowdy IMO.  The white can be dressed up or down and you could have a lot of fun with it wearing pearl strands and chains etc.  Perfect over dark skinny jeans


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I could spend all day browsing this thread! Such gorgeous jackets! Everyone here is so stylish. I bought my first Chanel jacket earlier this year at an upscale consignment shop. It's just a basic black blazer. I have not worn it yet but, after seeing all the fabulous outfits in this thread, I am inspired to!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Here is a pic of a vintage Chanel Jacket that is about 10 years old.
> 
> LadySarah, I own the black jacket that you have shown several times in this thread, but I don't currently have a pic of me wearing it.



aah - now you are just being cruel! Go and PUT the jacket on and post photos NOW!


----------



## bagluv

GK ~ you l@@k stunning ~ as always!!!




gracekelly said:


> Here is a pic of a vintage Chanel Jacket that is about 10 years old.
> 
> LadySarah, I own the black jacket that you have shown several times in this thread, but I don't currently have a pic of me wearing it.






sleepyjae ~ you look fabulous!!! ....Love a chanel jacket, jeans & Hermes...Your blouse is stunning ~ I'm going to try this!!!



sleepyjae said:


> Lightdays:  There's something about having a younger girl wear something very supposedly old/stuffy.
> 
> Re-post from the H-in action.  I'm wearing a Paris/Moscow 09 Jacket.  This is my favorite jacket of my wardrobe and will wear it everywhere so long as I know it's not a dirty place.  Today I'm about to stuff myself SILLY at a homey brunch place in North Beach, SF.


----------



## bagluv

Absolutely Magnificent



birkin101 said:


> Thavasa, from Hermes in Action thread.


----------



## bagluv

ITA, I could spend all day here, too!!! ......Everyone looks truly amazing!!!

Basic black is perfect...you can wear with sooo much



HermesNewbie said:


> *I could spend all day browsing this thread! Such gorgeous jackets! Everyone here is so stylish*. I bought my first Chanel jacket earlier this year at an upscale consignment shop. It's just a basic black blazer. I have not worn it yet but, after seeing all the fabulous outfits in this thread, I am inspired to!


----------



## tokyorose

If you go to the whowhatwear.com web site, there is a very nice photo collage of young women wearing Chanel jackets.  I really like the way Caroline Seiber paired hers with black leather shorts, it looks so young and modern.


----------



## thegirlys

With a santa hat of course!


----------



## birkin101

Thavasa, from Hermes in Action


----------



## onebagatime

How do you know this is a Chanel jacket? i saw her post in the action thread, but didn't see she mentioned anything about the jacket. nor in her blog.


----------



## Elina0408

It seems chanel to me!!


----------



## ladysarah

onebagatime said:


> How do you know this is a Chanel jacket? i saw her post in the action thread, but didn't see she mentioned anything about the jacket. nor in her blog.



It doesnt matter as this about the 'look' Its not an authenticity threat. Any more gems?


----------



## meluvs2shop

i added a couple of goodies to my closet that i need to share with you guys...


----------



## meluvs2shop

i still love coming in here and seeing all the pictures.


----------



## ladysarah

meluvs2shop said:


> i added a couple of goodies to my closet that i need to share with you guys...



where are they darling? are you posting photos as I cannot see them...


----------



## meluvs2shop

sorry *ladysarah* but i haven't posted any pictures yet...i should tho.


----------



## naughtyelegance

IrisCole said:


> I almost hate to say this, but my favorite look from the ones above is Paris Hilton's...


----------



## birkin101

More of Thavasa, from Chanel in Action thread...







Bevyofpurses






LarissaHk


----------



## birkin101

jess_hj






limonkey






ceci






mspera


----------



## gracekelly

Sorry this is not a live person modeling shot, but I had this pic on the computer.  Vintage blue and white stripe short Chanel jacket from a while ago.  I paired it with a Hermes silk scarf in the Napoleon pattern in the blue colorway.


----------



## birkin101

DiamondS


----------



## Elsie87

Me wearing my Chanel jacket with a light grey H&M tunic top and a Galliano necklace


----------



## Elsie87

*Gracekelly*: LOVE your jacket!

*Birkin*: Thank you again for posting all those pics! Love each and every look!


----------



## CountryK

Wow ! Lovely Elsie87, great jacket - are you wearing jeans ?

Thanks for all the lovely photos. I had a Chanel jacket but sold it on. I think I may have to try again with a different colour and style.


----------



## ladysarah

this is a cool look!


----------



## gracekelly

Just love all the modeling shots that have been posted.  You girls are very inspiring and have very fresh takes on how to wear the jackets.  I am learning a lot!  As a person who is quite a bit older than most of you, it is easy to look a bit fashion backward and stale when wearing jackets like this.  

Loving that big orange Kelly that Larissa paired with her blue jacket. Fabulous!

*Elsie!* Thank you!  I have not found a Chanel black and white jacket that I don't love and your jacket is great!  I try to control myself all the time, but keep gravitating to them anyway.

*Birkin101*  Super pix!! Love all of them!  Thank you so much.


----------



## birkingal

birkin101 said:


> DiamondS



I remember when DiamondS posted this photo. Love the look. BTW, the jacket is from Zara.


----------



## birkingal

This photo of Australian actress, Rachel Griffith was scanned from a magazine years and years ago but what's amazing is that the Chanel jacket is still very much in style even now.





I've never thought of wearing a Chanel jacket with a pair of shorts and gladiator flats. 





I'm not sure if this has been posted before but I love this look.


----------



## ladysarah

birkingal said:


> I remember when DiamondS posted this photo. Love the look. BTW, the jacket is from Zara.



yes - I remember that Jacket! a couple of years ago wasn't it? Zara did a really extensive collection of CHANEL like jackets. i was tempted I recall!


----------



## birkingal

^^So was I! I was this close to getting the jacket DiamondS was wearing.


----------



## Elsie87

CountryK said:


> *Wow ! Lovely Elsie87, great jacket - are you wearing jeans ?*
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely photos. I had a Chanel jacket but sold it on. I think I may have to try again with a different colour and style.


 
Thank you! No, I wore black leggings with the tunic top. 

*Gracekelly:*


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Cardigan with multicolor flowers
http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e236d2d2970b-800wi


----------



## birkin101

Great sweater, calisnoopy! I love love love your blog!


----------



## birkin101

Credit: Asians and Hermes Thread


----------



## birkin101




----------



## calisnoopy

birkin101 said:


> Great sweater, calisnoopy! I love love love your blog!


 
thanks sooo much, you're so sweet!!!  i love all the pics you post 

thank you for giving us all new pics to look at


----------



## ladysarah

yeah!!!1 love them!!1 calisnoopy can you post more modeling pics - of you know what. That wonderful puffa jacket I am soooo jealous of!


----------



## birkin101

calisnoopy said:


> thanks sooo much, you're so sweet!!! i love all the pics you post
> 
> thank you for giving us all new pics to look at


 
You are too kind.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

I am desperately trying to find this jacket!


----------



## birkin101

Sakara54


----------



## birkin101




----------



## BooYah

^so loving that last one posted  thanks, *Birkin101*


----------



## Beriloffun

just wondering how much you can alter a tweed jacket by?? are you able to take in the the sides and the arms??


----------



## Hermesaholic

Beriloffun said:


> just wondering how much you can alter a tweed jacket by?? are you able to take in the the sides and the arms??




chanel have plenty of fabric to play with.  taking in is recommended up to two sizes. (i do it).  i need the length of the larger sizes but not the width.


----------



## tonkamama

birkin101 said:


> I am desperately trying to find this jacket!


I love this Chanel style...  but knowing myself....  I am not safe with "all white" jacket esp I have and caring for three furry babies!!

*birkin101 ~* thank you for uploading all these wonderful eye candies photo!!!


----------



## Julide

Hermesaholic said:


> chanel have plenty of fabric to play with.  taking in is recommended up to two sizes. (i do it). * i need the length* of the larger sizes but not the width.



Brilliant!! Would have never thought about that!! Thanks for sharig that info *Hermesaholic*!!


----------



## gracekelly

Hermesaholic said:


> chanel have plenty of fabric to play with.  taking in is recommended up to two sizes. (i do it).  i need the length of the larger sizes but not the width.



I tried altering down a jacket 2 sizes and I didn't like the way it worked for me because the pockets were too low on the jacket and could not be changed.  I did this at Saks and even the Dept Manager said it was not good and did not make me take/pay for the jacket.  The newer jackets do not have as much material in the seam as the more vintage ones.  I don't like to change things by more than 1 size.  I don't mind altering down 1 size as it makes the jacket more of a custom fits and I think it is always easier going down than letting out seams. I just did this with a jacket and it came out great and I got some extra length which I really wanted in a blazer style.


----------



## Hermesaholic

gracekelly said:


> I tried altering down a jacket 2 sizes and I didn't like the way it worked for me because the pockets were too low on the jacket and could not be changed.  I did this at Saks and even the Dept Manager said it was not good and did not make me take/pay for the jacket.  The newer jackets do not have as much material in the seam as the more vintage ones.  I don't like to change things by more than 1 size.  I don't mind altering down 1 size as it makes the jacket more of a custom fits and I think it is always easier going down than letting out seams. I just did this with a jacket and it came out great and I got some extra length which I really wanted in a blazer style.




Gracekelly:  I have bought Chanel at Saks, BG, NM and Chanel.  I only buy at Chanel now for one reason --they have master tailors.  Saks has bungled things terribly. BG was not much better.  At Chanel they would have not done something in the first place that wouldnt work...............just my experience


----------



## birkin101

I have a suit and a jacket by Chanel and surprisingly everything fits like a glove, fortunately didn't have to alter anything.

You're welcome, tonkamama.


----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


> I have a suit and a jacket by Chanel and surprisingly everything fits like a glove, fortunately didn't have to alter anything.
> 
> You're welcome, tonkamama.



you are so lucky.  i am between sizes.


----------



## queenofchic

^ Totally agree with you about Saks tailors.  I haven't had great experiences with them either.  I find that they're worse than my local tailors.


----------



## gracekelly

Hermesaholic said:


> Gracekelly:  I have bought Chanel at Saks, BG, NM and Chanel.  I only buy at Chanel now for one reason --they have master tailors.  Saks has bungled things terribly. BG was not much better.  A*t Chanel they would have not done something in the first place that wouldnt work...............just my experience*





I completely agree with your assessment!  I have never had a problem when they alter and in one case it was a biggie.  I was taking a chance by purchasing at a boutique that was not in my home city and was a little nervous when I opened the package to try it on. It was perfect!

If I find something on sale, I have a wonderful tailor who does a super job. Very lucky!

I think the reason the dept. stores bungle the job is because they typically have one person who comes in to pin etc. and another person does the actual sewing.  Large margin for error in that scenario.


TIA *QueenofChic.*  I would rather pay out of pocket for my private tailor than have Saks work on something.


----------



## gracekelly

birkin101 said:


> I have a suit and a jacket by Chanel and surprisingly everything fits like a glove, fortunately didn't have to alter anything.
> 
> You're welcome, tonkamama.



I have had only two new Chanel jackets that did not need anything.  A total fluke for me!!! 

You were very lucky!!


----------



## Mimster

This is gorgeous!  Anyone know what season this is from?  Oh...and the bag is not too shabby as well.


----------



## birkin101

^I don't know, but I am a huge fan of contrast, especially black and white. Such classic I think.


----------



## Mimster

^ I agree.  BTW, thank you for posting all these wonderful pictures.


----------



## birkin101

^My pleasure.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Hermesaholic

birkin101 said:


>


wow!


----------



## Samia

^ITA! Wow!


----------



## birkin101

Mira's mom


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Pixiesparkle from Louis Vuitton in Action


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## gracekelly

^^Really pretty and so classic!  Loving the black edge on her blouse collar and the pop of red in her bag.  Great pic Birkin!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Love this thread!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## kat99

birkin101 said:


>



Love both these looks, and the new Kate Moss one you posted...thanks


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



epitome of cool... no one can touch her for cool...eh anyone has any splendid VINTAGE pieces they would be kind enough t share? photos please...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

ladysarah said:


> epitome of cool... no one can touch her for cool...eh anyone has any splendid VINTAGE pieces they would be kind enough t share? photos please...


 
I am not too crazy about the shoulder pads of some of vintage jackets...is it just me?  I had to sell mine from the 90's I think just because of this!


----------



## gracekelly

This is one of my most favorite pix.  She is just too cool!


----------



## birkin101

^I agree!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## meluvs2shop

gracekelly said:


> This is one of my most favorite pix.  She is just too cool!



_who is this gorgeous woman?!?_


----------



## gracekelly

meluvs2shop said:


> _who is this gorgeous woman?!?_




I have no clue.  She is just so full of style!


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



love this one! perfect timeless feel about it - vintage ? or contemporary? you can't place the time at all. where did you find it?


----------



## birkin101

I was not 100% sure if it was Chanel, but the pictures looks indeed timeless and so classy.  It was from a recent social event in Moscow.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> I was not 100% sure if it was Chanel, but the pictures looks indeed timeless and so classy.  It was from a recent social event in Moscow.



well - it has the CHANEL ultimate feel. Coco was such a genius to inspire us like that - thank you for sharing. What year were the vintage jackets you had with the big shoulder pads? 80's? Do you think a good taylor might alter them? I always worry about changing things too much but hate big big ,big shoulders pads - not about to be a quarterback!


----------



## birkin101

It looked like it was from the 90's. The color of the suit was pastel/lime green.  The shoulder pads were not too obvious looking, but I guess I am very specific as to how I want things to look on me.  Compared to the more recent jackets they were somewhat obvious to me.


----------



## ladysarah

burberryprncess said:


> *Are the jackets (generally) true to size? *
> It really depends on the cut.  Over the years, jackets tend to run small while cardigans run true to size.
> 
> *What price range should I be expecting to pay during sale time?  *Again depending on the style and the material used, retail price run from $3300 to $10,000.  Chanel RTW goes on sale twice a year (June and late November/December).  Chanel Boutiques sales start at 40% off and then ends at 60% for 2nd cut.  NM and Saks typically starts at 30% and then up to 60 to 70% off for 2nd-3rd cut.
> 
> *Are there many different cuts of the jacket?* Absolutely!  Check out the Chanel website for current RTW styles.


----------



## carport

Here is some Chanel eye candy (including jackets, but more):

http://bohemenoir.blogspot.com/search/label/Chanel


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

love the photos above - and here is how I wear it...Lounging ...


----------



## Gerry

birkin101, wherever do you get all those great pics?


----------



## birkin101

^You are very kind, thank you.  I find them on various Russian social event websites that I follow.  Chanel definitely catches my eye as you can already see, so my wish list just keeps growing.


----------



## eggpudding

Fabulous thread  Thanks for all the great pics you post here on tpf birkin101!


----------



## Elsie87

birkin101 said:


>


 
This has to be my all-time favourite Chanel jacket! Saw it at the boutique a while ago and fell in love: so pretty!  Thank you again for posting these fab pics, *birkin*!


----------



## purseaddict**

ladysarah said:


> love the photos above - and here is how I wear it...Lounging ...




Lovely pic *ladysarah*!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## gracekelly

I love the way she has paired this with the sleek pant and top. So modern and youthful!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## gracekelly

^^You're killing me Birkin


----------



## LovesYSL

Please excuse me while I go wipe the drool off of my face from all these stunning jackets!


----------



## birkin101

gracekelly said:


> ^^You're killing me Birkin


 

You and me both!!!  I swear if I could I would probably sleep in Chanel! Every single piece is just exquisite!


----------



## NYCBelle

PurseXaXholic said:


> I love the way Miroslava Duma wears her's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and beyonce's look is in my lookbook



loving this!!


----------



## gracekelly

NYCBelle said:


> loving this!!



Honestly, I love the jacket, but I can live without the mega sized logo pin.  It really is not necessary.


----------



## angelastoel

here I am wearing my chanel jacket, I love how you can combine it in very different ways, this time young and playful


----------



## mspera

*Angelastoel* gorgeous pic! Your hair is fabulous as well as your lovely Chanel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## calisnoopy

I found this pic!!! *ladysarah* this is for you! hehe

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e2d94b94970b-800wi


----------



## ladysarah

calisnoopy said:


> I found this pic!!! *ladysarah* this is for you! hehe
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e2d94b94970b-800wi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0147e2d94b94970b-800wi



I LOVE IT! thank you


----------



## ladysarah

angelastoel said:


> here I am wearing my chanel jacket, I love how you can combine it in very different ways, this time young and playful



yep! you certainly know how to wear it!great pics and great modelling shots.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ByeKitty

birkin101 said:


>


I love how the beautiful jacket is paired with a simple LBD here... the jacket does all the talking!!


----------



## Suzie

A question for ladies who live in the US, I am coming over in July when the sales are on, do Chanel jackets go on sale as I am hoping to buy one on my trip?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



I rather like this one... and the way she wears it.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



...however some of these seem ILLFITTING like the wearer walked out of the Chanel boutique with the wrong size jacket....


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

ladysarah said:


> ...however some of these seem ILLFITTING like the wearer walked out of the Chanel boutique with the wrong size jacket....


 
I know what you mean.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## carport

Just a bit of my Chanel jacket is visible in this pic. Cheers!






Edited to add: I can't see the image. Using my iPad while traveling. Sorry this doesn't seem to have worked.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



love love this one! Its even better in real life. I tried it on but at £ 3,000UKP my darling husband had to drag me away! kicking and screaming...


----------



## birkin101

I wish I could see it up close...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Kikuyu

I know some of you might think this is tacky, but I like to wear my Chanel jackets casually.  I will usually wear them with skinny jeans and like an inexpensive Hanes tank top.  Ill usually carry my orange Birkin 35.  Ill post pics and pls let me know what you think of this combo.


----------



## gracekelly

Kikuyu said:


> I know some of you might think this is tacky, but I like to wear my Chanel jackets casually.  I will usually wear them with skinny jeans and like an inexpensive Hanes tank top.  Ill usually carry my orange Birkin 35.  Ill post pics and pls let me know what you think of this combo.



That is perfect!  A great look!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## simone72

Love this thread! Thank you all for posting photos!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

I know this is not a jacket, but I just love the look.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Julide

USLove this look!!*Birkin101*!!


----------



## birkin101

You are most welcome, Julide.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Kikuyu

I totally agree with you LADYSARAH!!  HAHA.  A lot of those pictures are awful.  Especially the curly headed woman and the whole lot of extremely tacky Russian women in those disgusting furs.  I think wearing absolutely every extremely expensive thing you can find just adds to a whole new level of tack that so many of these old bags exude already.  No offense to you BIRKIN101.


----------



## gracekelly

Kikuyu said:


> I totally agree with you LADYSARAH!!  HAHA.  A lot of those pictures are awful.  Especially the curly headed woman and the whole lot of extremely tacky Russian women in those disgusting furs.  I think wearing absolutely every extremely expensive thing you can find just adds to a whole new level of tack that so many of these old bags exude already.  No offense to you BIRKIN101.




LOL!  Visit NM or Saks on a Sat in Beverly Hills and you will see the worst of any expensive designer all heaped on  one person! Scary!


----------



## gracekelly

I am a total sucker for stripes and this looks great with her bag too!


----------



## lovely64

gracekelly said:


> LOL!  Visit NM or Saks on a Sat in Beverly Hills and you will see the worst of any expensive designer all heaped on  one person! Scary!


We don´t have that phenomenon in Sweden. Well, maybe one or two, but that´s it


----------



## vanilje

lovely64 said:


> We don´t have that phenomenon in Sweden. Well, maybe one or two, but that´s it


Haha, not in Norway neither!
Just curious, why Mallorca under your username?
(I'm curious because I have lived in Mallorca  )


----------



## gracekelly

vanilje said:


> Haha, not in Norway neither!
> Just curious, why Mallorca under your username?
> (I'm curious because I have lived in Mallorca  )



Lovely is going on vacay there!  Lucky girl!


----------



## vanilje

gracekelly said:


> Lovely is going on vacay there! Lucky girl!


Vacation in Mallorca!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where on Mallorca??


----------



## gracekelly

vanilje said:


> Vacation in Mallorca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on Mallorca??



Don't know.  Ask her


----------



## birkin101

Kikuyu said:


> I totally agree with you LADYSARAH!!  HAHA.  A lot of those pictures are awful.  Especially the curly headed woman and the whole lot of extremely tacky Russian women in those disgusting furs.  I think wearing absolutely every extremely expensive thing you can find just adds to a whole new level of tack that so many of these old bags exude already.  No offense to you BIRKIN101.


 
None taken, but I think their style is evolving.


----------



## Julide

Kikuyu said:


> I totally agree with you LADYSARAH!!  HAHA.  A lot of those pictures are awful.  Especially the curly headed woman and the whole lot of extremely tacky Russian women in those disgusting furs.  I think wearing absolutely every extremely expensive thing you can find just adds to a whole new level of tack that so many of these old bags exude already.  No offense to you BIRKIN101.



What one finds tacky someone else finds elegantBut one thing is for sure...I guess Chanel really does appeal to all women!!I'm sure Chanel would have been proud of that.


----------



## simone72

gracekelly said:


> Don't know.  Ask her



Mallorca is an island of Spain in the mediterranean its beautiful I grew up there and my mom still lives there. It is next to Ibiza and Menorca and Formentera which are all part of the Balearic Islands


----------



## lovely64

vanilje said:


> Vacation in Mallorca!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where on Mallorca??



Yes! I arrived a few hours ago, playa de Muro


----------



## lovely64

I can't edit on my phone? I'm here for three weeks. Blizz!


----------



## vanilje

lovely64 said:


> yes! I arrived a few hours ago, playa de muro


Very nice!


----------



## birkin101

Julide said:


> What one finds tacky someone else finds elegantBut one thing is for sure...I guess Chanel really does appeal to all women!!I'm sure Chanel would have been proud of that.


 
You took the words out of my mouth yet again! Great post!


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> You took the words out of my mouth yet again! Great post!



Glad to be of service!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## audreylita

Too funny, the girl on the left is wearing a Zara jacket that I just bought the other day.  It hangs in my closet, along side my Chanel blazers.


----------



## birkin101

I actually really like it, can we see your modpic?


----------



## audreylita

I asked my fiance to take a picture the other night and we both totally forgot.  So paint the visual of that jacket, all glittery and a sparkle with blue jeans, black t-shirt, black box leather belt with gold H, black medium clic clac with gold, and a black lizard Kelly pochette with ruthenium hardware.  

This outfit went to see a rock and roll concert.


----------



## birkin101

Sounds so glamorous!!! I've dug up a close-up of the jacket....


----------



## ladysarah

this is not actually a chanel jacket - its a trench with accessorized with chanel - but rather pleased withmyself for putting it together....please help me enlarge if you know how - oh btw check this thread out for some lovely jackets...


----------



## birkin101

Here you go.  This is as big as they would go though.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## carport

wore Chanel today at her civil wedding to Prince Albert of Monaco:


----------



## gracekelly

^^The jacket is nice, but it looks like she is wearing it over her nightgown


----------



## birkin101

I agree, does not look like a wedding type dress at all.


----------



## Julide

She should have just worn a suit. The dress underneath the jacket is too much.


----------



## birkin101

^ That's exactly what it is, looks strange worn together.


----------



## gracekelly

birkin101 said:


> ^ That's exactly what it is, looks strange worn together.


Practical though.  She's all ready to jump into the honeymoon bed


----------



## eggpudding

birkin101 said:


>



Such a great look, very reminiscent of Marlene Dietrich.


----------



## Julide

gracekelly said:


> Practical though.  She's all ready to jump into the honeymoon bed



:lolots:


----------



## ladysarah

some favourite pics from this thread... I'd love to see some more photos of CASUAL CHANEL JACKETS. You know for sporty people, not just tweeds for show...if you know how to make the photos bigger please help me out...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## kat99

birkin101 said:


>



Is she wearing a layer underneath? This picture highly confuses me! Haha.


----------



## juneping

kat99 said:


> Is she wearing a layer underneath? This picture highly confuses me! Haha.



i was thinking the same thing ....so i stared at it for a long time. i actually don't think there's a layer underneath. i think she had something to hide the nipples. the top is very sheer...there's no way to wear a slip and not getting noticed.


----------



## birkin101

1981


----------



## Julide

^^I prefer these jackets from 1981 to some of the new ones!!!


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


>



I have the blazer the second from right, on the girl in the little black shorts.  It works with everything.


----------



## birkin101

^You have to show us some mod pics!!!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## jesscat

audreylita said:


> Too funny, the girl on the left is wearing a Zara jacket that I just bought the other day.  It hangs in my closet, along side my Chanel blazers.



Omg, I want one - do you know what season it's from? (ie what are my chances of still being able to find it now?) I went to Zara last weekend and didn't see anything I wanted, sadly...


----------



## audreylita

jesscat said:


> Omg, I want one - do you know what season it's from? (ie what are my chances of still being able to find it now?) I went to Zara last weekend and didn't see anything I wanted, sadly...



I got it days before this photo was posted.  And I was also in Zara on 5th Avenue last week and didn't see any in the store.


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> This is one of my most favorite pix.  She is just too cool!



ITA!  Love everything about this look!  Wish I could pull it off.


----------



## gracekelly

purseinsanity said:


> ITA!  Love everything about this look!  Wish I could pull it off.



I think this woman was gifted with an extra dose of the "chic" gene  The way this is put together is extraordinary.


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> I think this woman was gifted with an extra dose of the "chic" gene  The way this is put together is extraordinary.



Most definitely!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

jesscat said:


> Omg, I want one - do you know what season it's from? (ie what are my chances of still being able to find it now?) I went to Zara last weekend and didn't see anything I wanted, sadly...


 
I saw it about 1 week ago in Toronto store, also last time I checked the jacket was on Zara website as well.  I am sure if you have someone in the store check everywhere they will be able to find one....


----------



## jesscat

birkin101 said:


> I saw it about 1 week ago in Toronto store, also last time I checked the jacket was on Zara website as well.  I am sure if you have someone in the store check everywhere they will be able to find one....



Thanks!!


----------



## birkin101

Emma4790 from Chanel in Action thread


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## jesscat

audreylita said:


> I got it days before this photo was posted.  And I was also in Zara on 5th Avenue last week and didn't see any in the store.



Yay! I found it today at the Zara on Lex! I am SO happy! haha I was also surprised about how light it actually is...it doesn't look it, but it is! Too bad it's still a bit too hot to wear it...


----------



## Suzie

^Lucky devil, I went into our store in Sydney to buy one and of course they have never seen it (we obviously get different stock) and there is no site where you can buy on-line.


----------



## jesscat

Suzie said:


> ^Lucky devil, I went into our store in Sydney to buy one and of course they have never seen it (we obviously get different stock) and there is no site where you can buy on-line.



Keep checking - when I was in there last week they didn't have it either, but it's pretty new I think so you never know! I hope you're able to find it


----------



## birkin101

I was going to get it as well, but I did not like the look of zippers on the sides....is it just me?


----------



## jesscat

birkin101 said:


> I was going to get it as well, but I did not like the look of zippers on the sides....is it just me?



They don't bother me - I think the zippers add to the jacket rather than detract - without them the jacket isn't as "cool" looking, if you know what I mean...it'd look much more classic without as much character! But that's just my opinion.


----------



## birkin101

From Hermes and Asians thread


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ChanelChap

This thread has me drooling over the Chanel tweed jackets.

I've always wanted one myself, or at the very least a Chanel cardigan, but I've been withholding for fear of looking too feminine. I am a men's extra small (not an department store extra small, but an American Apparel extra small), so finding a jacket to fit me wouldn't be a problem. But can you get a jacket without the darts sewn into the chest (aka, the extra room for a woman's chest) or the hourglass figure on the side?


----------



## ChanelChap

I am beyond ecstatic right now! Looking at this thread today inspired me to hunt down a CHANEL Tweed of my own. Although I didn't find a *tweed,* I found something much better at a bargain price.

Here are the pictures that were attatched to the Etsy listing:










I can't even believe that I just bought this and now I cannot wait for it to arrive  I emailed all the pictures to an upscale consignment shop in Chicago and they said that everything checked out properly. The seller must be seriously misinformed on the price of Chanel because I've seen more expensive cardigans on sale in department stores.


----------



## audreylita

ChanelChap said:


> This thread has me drooling over the Chanel tweed jackets.
> 
> I've always wanted one myself, or at the very least a Chanel cardigan, but I've been withholding for fear of looking too feminine. I am a men's extra small (not an department store extra small, but an American Apparel extra small), so finding a jacket to fit me wouldn't be a problem. But can you get a jacket without the darts sewn into the chest (aka, the extra room for a woman's chest) or the hourglass figure on the side?



I've been buying Chanel blazers since the 80's.  Most of my cropped length tweed blazers are really boxy and don't have darts.  I think if you can find a jacket to fit your shoulders you should be OK.  There's a lot of them in consignment shops, in addition to e-bay and various online sellers.  New Chanel blazers are very expensive, you could pretty much buy a Birkin bag for what they're charging.


----------



## carport

ChanelChap said:


> I can't even believe that I just bought this and now I cannot wait for it to arrive  I emailed all the pictures to an upscale consignment shop in Chicago and they said that everything checked out properly. The seller must be seriously misinformed on the price of Chanel because I've seen more expensive cardigans on sale in department stores.



Fabulous score! Please post modeling pix when you get it!


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> I've been buying Chanel blazers since the 80's.  Most of my cropped length tweed blazers are really boxy and don't have darts.  I think if you can find a jacket to fit your shoulders you should be OK.  There's a lot of them in consignment shops, in addition to e-bay and various online sellers.  New Chanel blazers are very expensive, you could pretty much buy a Birkin bag for what they're charging.



I think some of the older ones have shoulder pads that are too big. Would love to see photos of your collection!.  I ve got a few from 2000 onwards as they are really an investment piece. The new ones are very expensive and some do not even seem to be lined in silk, which was part of the joy of a CHANEL JACKET


----------



## audreylita

ladysarah said:


> I think some of the older ones have shoulder pads that are too big. Would love to see photos of your collection!.  I ve got a few from 2000 onwards as they are really an investment piece. The new ones are very expensive and some do not even seem to be lined in silk, which was part of the joy of a CHANEL JACKET



I update the shoulder pads on a regular basis and even have had some removed completely.  I bring them back to CHANEL and let them do the alterations, sometimes changing or taking out the pads they will need a little tuck here or there.  It's given new life to blazers I hadn't worn in years.


----------



## birkin101

Wow, that's a great idea.  I did not know they did that.  I had to sell a vintage 3-piece suit I bought because of the stupid shoulder pads.  They just did not look right.


----------



## audreylita

Funny, and I have bought vintage Chanel blazers with antiquated shoulder pads.  They go right into the boutique for a nip and a tuck and they look fresh and brand new!


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> Funny, and I have bought vintage Chanel blazers with antiquated shoulder pads.  They go right into the boutique for a nip and a tuck and they look fresh and brand new!



Would  you be kind enough to post  photos? would love to see how they look altered...


----------



## DiorKiss

audreylita said:


> Too funny, the girl on the left is wearing a Zara jacket that I just bought the other day.  It hangs in my closet, along side my Chanel blazers.



I was just about to say that! I couldn't decide whether to get it or not, but now I've seen these pictures I'm really happy that I got it. It's a gorgeous jacket!


----------



## audreylita

ladysarah said:


> Would  you be kind enough to post  photos? would love to see how they look altered...



I will, promise.  The last couple of months have been crazed getting ready for my wedding which is this Saturday (finally!).  I am woefully behind in taking pictures.


----------



## birkin101

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding, I am sure you will make a stunning bride.


----------



## kat99

I love the way Kate wears hers - photos from my blog:


----------



## am2022

love diane k...
one of my favorites! thanks!



birkin101 said:


>


----------



## am2022

love this as well..
have her on my collection pics..  



gracekelly said:


> I think this woman was gifted with an extra dose of the "chic" gene The way this is put together is extraordinary.


----------



## birkin101

Me too! She is so chic!!!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> This is one of my most favorite pix.  She is just too cool!



actually I find this ludicrously over the top. Many similarities to Cruella de Ville


----------



## ladysarah

kat99 said:


> I love the way Kate wears hers - photos from my blog:



this is my favourite - simple and relaxed! Just love it! Modelling shots please...:coolpics: I may do some myself as I 've got a similar piece...


----------



## Rubypout




----------



## kat99

ladysarah said:


> this is my favourite - simple and relaxed! Just love it! Modelling shots please...:coolpics: I may do some myself as I 've got a similar piece...



Thank you! I want to see your piece!


----------



## kat99

From my blog today, Chanel moto jacket:


----------



## Rubypout

:coolpics: You look great


----------



## calisnoopy

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, Chanel moto jacket:


 
woohoo, loves it on you! so happy you found it!


----------



## am2022

birkin101 - i see you on the celebrity style thread as you post the most awesome pics..

i was wondering about diane kruger ... does she have a thread yet?
how about charlize theron.. i really like her a lot although she is not as visible as the other ones..



birkin101 said:


> Me too! She is so chic!!!


----------



## kat99

calisnoopy said:


> woohoo, loves it on you! so happy you found it!



thanks love! I hope I get to see you soon!


----------



## calisnoopy

kat99 said:


> thanks love! I hope I get to see you soon!


 
me too!!! ill call you sometime, you can always call here too haha...im usually up super late!


----------



## birkin101

amacasa said:


> birkin101 - i see you on the celebrity style thread as you post the most awesome pics..
> 
> i was wondering about diane kruger ... does she have a thread yet?
> how about charlize theron.. i really like her a lot although she is not as visible as the other ones..


 
Thanks for your lovely words, not sure about diane or charlize threads but you can do a search by their names and find out.  I do like the way they dress as well.


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, Chanel moto jacket:


Ok, you look awesome as usual. But this time, I really think I found the model I want/need...For info, where could I find this? Cost? Season? I think I do some research on this subforum...uh oh


----------



## kat99

flower71 said:


> Ok, you look awesome as usual. But this time, I really think I found the model I want/need...For info, where could I find this? Cost? Season? I think I do some research on this subforum...uh oh



Which model is it? How exciting!


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> Which model is it? How exciting!


Sorry, I just realized I wasn't very clear, I would love to get the  Chanel  moto jacket...you look so good in it that I would love to try it too


----------



## am2022

woohoo... flower... i will wait for a reveal then!!!




flower71 said:


> Sorry, I just realized I wasn't very clear, I would love to get the Chanel moto jacket...you look so good in it that I would love to try it too


----------



## flower71

amacasa said:


> woohoo... flower... i will wait for a reveal then!!!


It may take some time though...I have to focus...


----------



## kat99

flower71 said:


> Sorry, I just realized I wasn't very clear, I would love to get the  Chanel  moto jacket...you look so good in it that I would love to try it too



I will keep my eyes peeled for you on EBay!


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> I will keep my eyes peeled for you on EBay!


Thanks Kat, that's so sweet of you


----------



## KayuuKathey

I want to drape my jacket over my shoulders effectively, I do that with some of my jackets, thats my style. But with a Chanel would it be possible. 

There is something about draping over the shoulders thats really uber cool.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## simone72

birkin101 said:


>



Isn't that the Tory Burch jacket? Looks similar to Chanel and was a great price I regret not snatching it up!!!


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


>



Just snagged this jacket on the left in Zara's in black and white.  Love it!!!


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> Just snagged this jacket on the left in Zara's in black and white.  Love it!!!


 
So they have metallic and black and white?


----------



## audreylita

Yes, they still had the other one in stock as well.


----------



## Leena24

with jeans is best!


----------



## Flip88

kat99 said:


> From my blog today, Chanel moto jacket:



You wear it so well


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

another one


----------



## audreylita

Love the proportions of the last photo.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



just goes to show it is possible to have too much hair and money...with detrimental results

This is how I shall be wearing mine though! I dont have this model which is from the forthcoming collection but I am confident I can do something similar...


----------



## wenzin




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> This is how I shall be wearing mine though! I dont have this model which is from the forthcoming collection but I am confident I can do something similar...



can someone help me enlarge this? PLEASE it the new direction on 'how to wear your chanel jacket' from Chanel headquarters.....


----------



## audreylita

Chanel.com site has the best collection of jackets I've seen in a very long time.  Go to the Ready To Wear 2011-2012 section.  I went in through the U.S. site.  These jackets are amazing.  I just wish they weren't costing as much as a Birkin!


----------



## kat99

audreylita said:


> Chanel.com site has the best collection of jackets I've seen in a very long time.  Go to the Ready To Wear 2011-2012 section.  I went in through the U.S. site.  These jackets are amazing.  I just wish they weren't costing as much as a Birkin!



Yes1 And they have some amazing chain trim....YUM


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## audreylita

I can see Carrie Bradshaw in those shorts but am not sure about this girl.  

But I do love the red jacket.


----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> can someone help me enlarge this? PLEASE it the new direction on 'how to wear your chanel jacket' from Chanel headquarters.....



more...


----------



## Rubypout

ladysarah said:


> just goes to show it is possible to have too much hair and money...with detrimental results



What's detrimental about having naturally curly hair


----------



## kat99

Can I share a cardigan? This is a cardigan/jacket from the current season, from my blog!


----------



## calisnoopy

kat99 said:


> Can I share a cardigan? This is a cardigan/jacket from the current season, from my blog!


 
i love it Kat!!! is this the one you were talking about before?!!  which size did you end up getting?


----------



## kat99

^34! definitely runs a little bigger like most Chanel cardigans - get it Cory!!


----------



## ilvoelv

How much is a Chanel tweed jacket? I've been really wanting one! Also any cheaper versions by TB?


----------



## mercy7945

New to Purseblog but am really liking the vibe. As for how to wear an outfit, wear anything with the right attitude and you will rock it! Just look at Gaga.


----------



## audreylita

ilvoelv said:


> How much is a Chanel tweed jacket? I've been really wanting one! Also any cheaper versions by TB?



You can buy about one and a half Chanel blazers for the price of an Hermes Birkin.


----------



## Suzie

^ scary, isn't it!


----------



## ilvoelv

audreylita said:


> You can buy about one and a half Chanel blazers for the price of an Hermes Birkin.



No way?!


----------



## ladysarah

kat99 said:


> Can I share a cardigan? This is a cardigan/jacket from the current season, from my blog!



Beautiful! We need modelling shots of course....


----------



## audreylita

ilvoelv said:


> No way?!



These days they seem to start around $7,000.  I only dare buy them on sale when they're marked down \/     And am SO glad I've kept all mine for the past few decades because they never ever go out of style!


----------



## ilvoelv

audreylita said:


> These days they seem to start around $7,000.  I only dare buy them on sale when they're marked down \/     And am SO glad I've kept all mine for the past few decades because they never ever go out of style!



WOW! Thats a lot. I'm definitely going to be checking around zara, and TB. How much are they usually marked down?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## audreylita

ilvoelv said:


> WOW! Thats a lot. I'm definitely going to be checking around zara, and TB. How much are they usually marked down?



About a third to forty percent.


----------



## oohlalacoco

birkin101 said:


>


Love that Jacket!  Stunning yet so real life and down to earth!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ilvoelv

audreylita said:


> About a third to forty percent.



I guess I wont be purchasing one anytime soon..


----------



## AEGIS

ilvoelv said:


> I guess I wont be purchasing one anytime soon..




right?  maybe you can find a vintage one?


----------



## ladysarah

...these days I prefer chanel cashmere cardigan-like jackets I find they suit my lifestyle better as they feel less formal....


----------



## birkin101

From Asians and Hermes thread





















Kat99 from Hermes is Action thread


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> From Asians and Hermes thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat99 from Hermes is Action thread



crimes against fashion: is there someone carrying a lime green birkin with an extra 'mini' birkin hanging of - or are my eyes playing tricks?


----------



## kat99

ladysarah said:


> crimes against fashion: is there someone carrying a lime green birkin with an extra 'mini' birkin hanging of - or are my eyes playing tricks?



I think your eyes see correct! LOL - and thank you to Birkin for posting pics


----------



## kat99

For those who wanted to see it on - from my blog today, Chanel cardigan:


----------



## flower71

kat99, you look awesome and I just read your blog, GREAT job!! lovely tpfers interviewed


----------



## am2022

Flower.. i see you again.. 

visited kat's blog as well.. fun fun fun...

Love chanel jackets.. whats not to love?  its very elusive though.. both during sales and on the ___ bay.. so, im taking my sweet time educating myself...


----------



## am2022

i would love a nude/ peach one to wear with my monotonous grays, black wardrobe!!!


----------



## birkin101

kat99 said:


> I think your eyes see correct! LOL - and thank you to Birkin for posting pics


 
You're welcome Kat, love your style.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## juneping

birkin101 said:


>



r those real teeth??


----------



## am2022

lol..i hope not!


juneping said:


> r those real teeth??


----------



## birkin101




----------



## calisnoopy

Another pic of my Chanel down jacket

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015391928d81970b-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

And 2 new ones I just got:

*Red Shiny Nylon Down Jacket*


https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/q1J-6rkbWzu6JSXnWIGIYYj2lyw4qAlCd5zyvdZcPsY?feat=directlink







*Reversible Black and Cobalt Blue Nylon down jacket*

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-U0y_Zq5kW30HKatimWdpoj2lyw4qAlCd5zyvdZcPsY?feat=directlink


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

calisnoopy said:


> Another pic of my Chanel down jacket
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015391928d81970b-pi
> 
> corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015391928d81970b-pi



lovely! I LOVE casual chanel jackets - they are beautifully made and you get so much wear out of them! Have you seen the new one with the hood? (pre fall collections)


----------



## calisnoopy

ladysarah said:


> lovely! I LOVE casual chanel jackets - they are beautifully made and you get so much wear out of them! Have you seen the new one with the hood? (pre fall collections)


 
aww thanks!!!

which is the pre-fall one with a hood?


----------



## birkin101

Juneping from Chanel in Action


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

more


----------



## juneping

birkin101 said:


> Juneping from Chanel in Action



*birkin,*
i am so flattered...but it's not chanel jacket...only the clutch.


----------



## birkin101

^ I thought it might have been.  Anyways, looks amazing on you!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## lidoosh123

LOVE the red and white striped one in the first pic`


----------



## carport

ladysarah said:


> more...



ladysarah, I thought maybe you wanted larger versions of the double jackets, so I've screen captured a few, below. If there are others you want to see close up, you can give me the number from the chanel site, and I'll grab it. If I misunderstood your request, I know that we'll enjoy seeing the ***** l'oeil designs up close anyway ...

















Alexander McQueen did the double jacket look with his military style jackets, and the McQueen house has repeated (and riffed off) that look this year as well:






But the Chanel double jackets are truly special, totally drool-worthy. Re-creating the look is an interesting idea! For it to work for me, I'd need to buy a one size smaller, well tailored jacket, perhaps unlined (not a Chanel jacket, in other words) because my shorter Chanel boucle jackets seem too bulky to use otherwise. Or else, I could follow your advice and watch for the perfect Chanel cardigan, as that might be a suitable "under layer" for the double jacket effect.



ladysarah said:


> crimes against fashion: is there someone carrying a lime green birkin with an extra 'mini' birkin hanging of - or are my eyes playing tricks?



Perhaps Birkin will offer a "double birkin" (tromp l'oeil like the double jacket) ...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Jayne1

carport said:


> ladysarah, I thought maybe you wanted larger versions of the double jackets, so I've screen captured a few, below. If there are others you want to see close up, you can give me the number from the chanel site, and I'll grab it. If I misunderstood your request, I know that we'll enjoy seeing the ***** l'oeil designs up close anyway ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen did the double jacket look with his military style jackets, and the McQueen house has repeated (and riffed off) that look this year as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Chanel double jackets are truly special, totally drool-worthy. Re-creating the look is an interesting idea! For it to work for me, I'd need to buy a one size smaller, well tailored jacket, perhaps unlined (not a Chanel jacket, in other words) because my shorter Chanel boucle jackets seem too bulky to use otherwise. Or else, I could follow your advice and watch for the perfect Chanel cardigan, as that might be a suitable "under layer" for the double jacket effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Birkin will offer a "double birkin" (tromp l'oeil like the double jacket) ...


I love these -- but I think it will add too many pounds on me.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

carport said:


> ladysarah, I thought maybe you wanted larger versions of the double jackets, so I've screen captured a few, below. If there are others you want to see close up, you can give me the number from the chanel site, and I'll grab it. If I misunderstood your request, I know that we'll enjoy seeing the ***** l'oeil designs up close anyway ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen did the double jacket look with his military style jackets, and the McQueen house has repeated (and riffed off) that look this year as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the Chanel double jackets are truly special, totally drool-worthy. Re-creating the look is an interesting idea! For it to work for me, I'd need to buy a one size smaller, well tailored jacket, perhaps unlined (not a Chanel jacket, in other words) because my shorter Chanel boucle jackets seem too bulky to use otherwise. Or else, I could follow your advice and watch for the perfect Chanel cardigan, as that might be a suitable "under layer" for the double jacket effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Birkin will offer a "double birkin" (tromp l'oeil like the double jacket) ...



thank you so much! yes I was hoping for larger versions of those fabulous photos of the new collection. They are amazing in real life - I had the good fortune to see some of them at Harrods. I will definitely try and put the look together... Have you tried it with a long cardigan underneath?


----------



## ladysarah

mango seem to have a fabulous chanel - like cropped jacket - thin, unlined and non bulky just right for layering! Perfect if you do not have £3-4000 handy to throw on the real thing. I ve seen it irl and is pretty good actually for £75.00...


----------



## foxycleopatra

McGINN also has a fantastic Chanel-look-alike boucle jacket this season (designed exclusively for Nordstrom's Via C Designer Dept.)....with faux pearls, leather-intertwined chain and all -- the McGINN "ELIZABETH" Boucle Jacket.


----------



## Elsie87

^Nice!

Me and my Chanel jacket again:


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> Juneping from Chanel in Action



you look lovely!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101

Kat99 from Hermes in Action


----------



## flower71

^^love all Kat's pics, better than the other "socialites", beautiful and casual!
thanks for all these pics *birkin101*, you ROCK!


----------



## *MJ*

Longtime thread lurker...so it's time I contribute! Got this one for a great price from Off 5th...it's unlined and unstructured, so it works over anything.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> actually I find this ludicrously over the top. Many similarities to Cruella de Ville




hahahahaha!  I love your comment!


----------



## birkin101

flower71 said:


> ^^love all Kat's pics, better than the other "socialites", beautiful and casual!
> thanks for all these pics *birkin101*, you ROCK!


 
You are more  than welcome!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## kat99

birkin101 said:


> Kat99 from Hermes in Action



Thank you for posting that! You are so sweet and contribute so much to this thread 



flower71 said:


> ^^love all Kat's pics, better than the other "socialites", beautiful and casual!
> thanks for all these pics *birkin101*, you ROCK!



Such a nice thing to say, thank you so much flower71!


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



love the girl in the cream chanel - love the jacket too - who is she?


----------



## ladysarah

*MJ* said:


> Longtime thread lurker...so it's time I contribute! Got this one for a great price from Off 5th...it's unlined and unstructured, so it works over anything.



enjoy it - chanel jackets are very special! and thank you for the photo. We need more!


----------



## *MJ*

ladysarah said:


> enjoy it - chanel jackets are very special! and thank you for the photo. We need more!



Thank you *ladysarah*!! Love this thread, and I'm glad to share!!


----------



## ladysarah

carport said:


> ladysarah, I thought maybe you wanted larger versions of the double jackets, so I've screen captured a few, below. If there are others you want to see close up, you can give me the number from the chanel site, and I'll grab it. If I misunderstood your request, I know that we'll enjoy seeing the ***** l'oeil designs up close anyway ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen did the double jacket look with his military style jackets, and the McQueen house has repeated (and riffed off) that look this year as well:
> 
> 
> But the Chanel double jackets are truly special, totally drool-worthy. Re-creating the look is an interesting idea! For it to work for me, I'd need to buy a one size smaller, well tailored jacket, perhaps unlined (not a Chanel jacket, in other words) because my shorter Chanel boucle jackets seem too bulky to use otherwise. Or else, I could follow your advice and watch for the perfect Chanel cardigan, as that might be a suitable "under layer" for the double jacket effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Birkin will offer a "double birkin" (tromp l'oeil like the double jacket) ...



thanks again  for enlarging the photos. I tried on the third one from the right. black cream one.! its very flattering on actually BUT it costs £4750 - not sure how much this is in dollars but anyway it is a lot! definitely will try to put the look together another way


----------



## IFFAH

Thank you for all these pics, birkin101. I'm craving for the cream piece.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you to all for posting the pics, very inspirational. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics.


----------



## kat99

ms piggy said:


> Thank you to all for posting the pics, very inspirational. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics.



You look fabulous!! 

And so glad you got the cardi!


----------



## ms piggy

kat99 said:


> You look fabulous!!
> 
> And so glad you got the cardi!



Thank you for your kind information, my friend was able to hunt one down in Paris for me.


----------



## IFFAH

Love the jacket, ms piggy.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Thank you to all for posting the pics, very inspirational. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics.



Super look!  Love that bag


Looked at all the fashion show pix with the trompe l'oeil jackets.  I guess you could approximate it with 2 jackets, but I think you will feel like a sausage.  I could see trying this with a long vest taking the place of the under jacket..  Maybe something you could borrow from the the BF or DH?


----------



## birkin101




----------



## glamourbag

*MJ* said:


> Longtime thread lurker...so it's time I contribute! Got this one for a great price from Off 5th...it's unlined and unstructured, so it works over anything.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## glamourbag

ms piggy said:


> Thank you to all for posting the pics, very inspirational. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics.


Wow love your whole look!


----------



## *MJ*

glamourbag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you *glamourbag*!!


----------



## ladysarah

*MJ* said:


> Thank you *glamourbag*!!



yes you do look fabulous - we need more photos though... its a lovely looking jacket and one does not see many of them around...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## carport

ladysarah said:


> thanks again  for enlarging the photos. I tried on the third one from the right. black cream one.! its very flattering on actually BUT it costs £4750 - not sure how much this is in dollars but anyway it is a lot! definitely will try to put the look together another way



Hi ladysarah,

I can't pull it off -- it's just too bulky a look (as suggested by *gracekelly*).

But I did see this photo on a blog post:






This young woman is thin enough to pull it off, but it doesn't work for me. I'll be able to try on the real thing in Honolulu in early December, though!


----------



## ladysarah

carport said:


> Hi ladysarah,
> 
> I can't pull it off -- it's just too bulky a look (as suggested by *gracekelly*).
> 
> But I did see this photo on a blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young woman is thin enough to pull it off, but it doesn't work for me. I'll be able to try on the real thing in Honolulu in early December, though!



great photo - thank you for sharing. No doubt this look works best on tall thin girls - but then again most things do... The real CHANEL jacket though is cut very cleverly and is more flattering for the rest of humanity. I guess that is the price tag for good design. Nevertheless I do not have a spare £5000 for it, so I ll just try different combinations involving Zara cardigans...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



the one in blue looks rather scary...


----------



## birkin101

Peppers from Hermes in Action thread


----------



## lightdays

I suppose the only way I can get one is preowned which I don't mind, but that won't be for awhile. What is the material? Wool? Anyone tell me?


----------



## ladysarah

carport said:


> Hi ladysarah,
> 
> I can't pull it off -- it's just too bulky a look (as suggested by *gracekelly*).
> 
> But I did see this photo on a blog post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This young woman is thin enough to pull it off, but it doesn't work for me. I'll be able to try on the real thing in Honolulu in early December, though!



this one is very flattering on most body types... love the casual styling with the trim... I pair it with 'distressed' jeans and a Hermes 'herbag'...


----------



## kat99

birkin101 said:


> Peppers from Hermes in Action thread



She looks amazing head to toe!



ladysarah said:


> this one is very flattering on most body types... love the casual styling with the trim... I pair it with 'distressed' jeans and a Hermes 'herbag'...



Love this look! This little jacket of yours is one of my favorites


----------



## GirlieShoppe

birkin101 said:


> Kat99 from Hermes in Action



She is fabulous -- I love her style!


----------



## kat99

HermesNewbie said:


> She is fabulous -- I love her style!



You are so kind! Thank you


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Beige Black Cropped Jacket*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8c43a6f1970d-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Multicolor Tweed Leather Bomber Jacket*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a8aa5f13970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a8aa5f75970b-pi






http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b012877ad0582970c-pi


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel 2005 Fantasy Tweed Fringe Multicolor Jacket*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a79a5d57970b-pi






http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=522921&d=1219496815


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2009 White Paris Moscow Jacket*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015392c8c1fc970b-pi


----------



## birkin101




----------



## ladysarah

kat99 said:


> Love this look! This little jacket of yours is one of my favorites



thank you - that is very kind! It is my favourite too - as I find it the easiest to wear. 05 was a great year for CHANEL cashmere jackets.


----------



## kat99

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Fall 2009 White Paris Moscow Jacket*
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b015392c8c1fc970b-pi



C your collection is seriously out of this world!!


----------



## cbtg818

calisnoopy said:


> *Chanel Beige Black Cropped Jacket*
> 
> http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b014e8c43a6f1970d-pi


 
love your fringe boots! and the little in the background is so cute


----------



## ladysarah

and something for a long bicycle ride in London - paired with vintage bag....


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Grey Turquoise Cashmere Cardigan with Jeweled Rhinestone detailing*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128768f2a64970c-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Navy & Pink Cashmere Cardigan*

http://itscory.typepad.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0128770312d5970c-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Black Brown Metallic Cardigan*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0120a869b742970b-800wi


----------



## calisnoopy

cbtg818 said:


> love your fringe boots! and the little in the background is so cute


 
those boots are actually so comfy!!  haha yah, Bow Wow likes to get in on pics every now and then!


----------



## calisnoopy

kat99 said:


> C your collection is seriously out of this world!!


 
thanks Kat!!  you've got some awesome CC pieces too!!


----------



## flower71

kat99 said:


> C your collection is seriously out of this world!!


ditto!


----------



## lightdays

I bought this, but I haven't received it yet. In anyway I can make it look feminine and cute? Ideas?


----------



## audreylita

lightdays said:


> I bought this, but I haven't received it yet. In anyway I can make it look feminine and cute? Ideas?



You can wear the jacket open and pair it with a low neck blouse or camisole.  Wear a dainty necklace or layered strands of pearls.  A scarf is always great, too.  You can also push up the sleeves or just cuff them and wear some fun arm candy.


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> You can wear the jacket open and pair it with a low neck blouse or camisole.  Wear a dainty necklace or layered strands of pearls.  A scarf is always great, too.  You can also push up the sleeves or just cuff them and wear some fun arm candy.



Love your idea, thanks!!


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> You can wear the jacket open and pair it with a low neck blouse or camisole.  Wear a dainty necklace or layered strands of pearls.  A scarf is always great, too.  You can also push up the sleeves or just cuff them and wear some fun arm candy.



Do you like the jacket though?


----------



## audreylita

Yes, love it!  Beautiful colors, neutral enough to work with anything.  My only suggestion is if it doesn't fit perfectly, bring it in to a good tailor to alter it so it fits you perfectly.  A perfectly fitting Chanel blazer is the creme de la creme and you will love it and cherish it forever!


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Yes, love it!  Beautiful colors, neutral enough to work with anything.  My only suggestion is if it doesn't fit perfectly, bring it in to a good tailor to alter it so it fits you perfectly.  A perfectly fitting Chanel blazer is the creme de la creme and you will love it and cherish it forever!



Thanks.  And the best part is I got it for $300 plus shipping. It's in like new condition and only from 2002. So it's not super old either. I don't really like to alter my clothes because I feel that it won't be the original clothing anymore after it gets altered. I like to keep my clothing original as is and if it doesn't fit, I usually return it.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Yes, love it!  Beautiful colors, neutral enough to work with anything.  *My only suggestion is if it doesn't fit perfectly, bring it in to a good tailor to alter it so it fits you perfectly. * A perfectly fitting Chanel blazer is the creme de la creme and you will love it and cherish it forever!



Amen to that!  I just found the most exquisite fitted/seamed  Chanel piece from 1999 and it had huge dropped shoulders, but the rest of it fit perfectly.  I took it to my tailor who banished the drop and now I have a very smart squared shoulder fitted jacket!  Even better is that it is a solid color so I can wear scarves very easily with it.


----------



## flower71

gracekelly said:


> Amen to that!  I just found the most exquisite fitted/seamed  Chanel piece from 1999 and it had huge dropped shoulders, but the rest of it fit perfectly.  I took it to my tailor who banished the drop and now I have a very smart squared shoulder fitted jacket!  Even better is that it is a solid color so I can wear scarves very easily with it.


That is my dream some day...Congrats and would love to see it!


----------



## lightdays

gracekelly said:


> Amen to that!  I just found the most exquisite fitted/seamed  Chanel piece from 1999 and it had huge dropped shoulders, but the rest of it fit perfectly.  I took it to my tailor who banished the drop and now I have a very smart squared shoulder fitted jacket!  Even better is that it is a solid color so I can wear scarves very easily with it.



Before and after pictures?!? I would love to see.


----------



## gracekelly

I did not take a before. I can only do an after.  i will see if I can find the auction pic for the before.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Amen to that!  I just found the most exquisite fitted/seamed  Chanel piece from 1999 and it had huge dropped shoulders, but the rest of it fit perfectly.  I took it to my tailor who banished the drop and now I have a very smart squared shoulder fitted jacket!  Even better is that it is a solid color so I can wear scarves very easily with it.



I've been buying Chanel blazers since the 80's and still have most of them.  The ones that had Linda Evans shoulder pads have been back to the Chanel boutique for alterations and new shoulders.  They look fresh and beautiful and look forward to a long renewed life.

A good tailor is key because without a good fit, even the most expensive blazer will look awful.  

I'd rather wear a perfectly fit blazer from H&M than a poorly fitting blazer from Chanel.    Fit is everything.


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> I
> 
> I'd rather wear a perfectly fit blazer from H&M than a poorly fitting blazer from Chanel.    Fit is everything.



:true: indeed! That is where the French have the advantage as they generally make sure their clothes actually fit. English and American ladies (and I know there are exceptions, so do not bother sending me hate mail - this is a GENERAL comment) do not seem to appreciate that, or they do not have a good full length mirror... Can we see photos now of your fabulously fitted jackets?


----------



## audreylita

I lived in Palm Beach for years and the ladies who lunch lived in Chanel suits.  A good tailor could have made a fortune on their much needed alterations.  

I've been known to change sleeve length from long to bracelet length just to give a jacket a new personality.  Every piece asks for something different depending on how it looks on your own body style.  The few Chanel jackets I've sold in resale have not had their price affected by an alteration.  But you do need a good tailor who knows how to handle the chain at the bottom of the jacket so it lays properly after an alteration.


----------



## lightdays

I'm sorry, but I'm not one to get my clothes altered unless it's custom made from the beginning or if the pants I bought are too long.

If something doesn't fit, I try another size and buy that one instead of getting it altered. If the other sizes don't fit, then I don't buy it at all. Plenty of other clothing out there.

That's my opinion and my personal choice.


----------



## audreylita

Not saying anything's wrong with that.  Believe me I'm thrilled the times I can find something that fits off the rack with no alterations.  But my body shape is such that those pieces are few and far between.


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Not saying anything's wrong with that.  Believe me I'm thrilled the times I can find something that fits off the rack with no alterations.  But my body shape is such that those pieces are few and far between.



I totally know what you mean. Sorry if I sounded a bit put off, didn't mean it like that.  I usually fit well in tops without needing any alternation is what I mean. I do have a hard time finding the right pair of pants though. My body is shaped weirdly down there. I have to wear super tight waist fitting pants and I'm talking about where I have difficult zipping it up otherwise it'll just slide off! If I wear pants that just fit comfortably around my waist, it WILL slide. It's so annoying! Because I hate how I can't zip up my pants, it's uncomfortable, but I need it to be super tight otherwise it will fall off my body. My waist is too big for my hips if that makes any sense. I believe the measurements for a general body is if a female has a size 32 inch waist, their hips would be 40-42 inches based on the measurement charts I've seen. The thing is my waist is 32 inches, but my hips are 37 inches. So I think that's why the pants fall off on me. Most of the weight is in my stomach/tummy. 

I think it is hard to alter pants around that area? Oh well, I guess I could get those altered, but I'm just lazy to find a good tailor.


----------



## cheburashka

lightdays said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not one to get my clothes altered unless it's custom made from the beginning or if the pants I bought are too long.
> 
> If something doesn't fit, I try another size and buy that one instead of getting it altered. If the other sizes don't fit, then I don't buy it at all. Plenty of other clothing out there.
> 
> That's my opinion and my personal choice.



You would be surprised at the giant diference a good tailor can make even to an already well fitting piece. I fit virtually everything since I am tall and thin with exception of waste (I have a tiny one), still when I get my clothes tailored, usually just taken in more, adjusted to the figure, even the things that look great before, look a 100x better.


----------



## lightdays

cheburashka said:


> You would be surprised at the giant diference a good tailor can make even to an already well fitting piece. I fit virtually everything since I am tall and thin with exception of waste (I have a tiny one), still when I get my clothes tailored, usually just taken in more, adjusted to the figure, even the things that look great before, look a 100x better.



I know that, but it's my personal preference. Like I said, it's my choice and my personal preference. I respect that you want to get your clothes altered and that's totally fine, but I don't like getting my clothes altered. I do appreciate your advice/opinion though because I was thinking of getting one of my custom made shirts altered because I bought it prior to me losing the weight so it helps to hear that getting it altered/tailored makes a difference as I was thinking of doing that for that shirt. Store bought clothes or non-custom made clothes, I don't get them altered. They usually fit me so and I don't think I look any worse than if it's not altered. My mom already makes me feel ugly and bad by saying I look fat in my clothes. So can I please enjoy my clothes guilt free without feeling bad because I don't want to get it altered? Thanks! Moving on and getting back on topic of Chanel jackets.


----------



## audreylita

lightdays said:


> I know that, but it's my personal preference. Like I said, it's my choice and my personal preference. I respect that you want to get your clothes altered and that's totally fine, but I don't like getting my clothes altered. I do appreciate your advice/opinion though because I was thinking of getting one of my custom made shirts altered because I bought it prior to me losing the weight so it helps to hear that getting it altered/tailored makes a difference as I was thinking of doing that for that shirt. Store bought clothes or non-custom made clothes, I don't get them altered. They usually fit me so and I don't think I look any worse than if it's not altered. My mom already makes me feel ugly and bad by saying I look fat in my clothes. So can I please enjoy my clothes guilt free without feeling bad because I don't want to get it altered? Thanks! Moving on and getting back on topic of Chanel jackets.



Our mom's must have known each other.


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Our mom's must have known each other.



Your mom's said the same things? I hear a lot of mom's say stuff like that to their daughters and I have no idea why. You would think that women especially mom's know not to say stuff like that!


----------



## cheburashka

lightdays said:


> My mom already makes me feel ugly and bad by saying I look fat in my clothes. So can I please enjoy my clothes guilt free without feeling bad because I don't want to get it altered? Thanks! Moving on and getting back on topic of Chanel jackets.



I was just trying to be helpful and chiming into the discussion without any thought of personally attacking you. You need to learn how not to take every comment especially a neutral one given with a good intention not as a personal attack, otherwise you are projecting your self esteem issues onto others. Otherwise how are you going to be able to participate in open discussions on the public forum ?


----------



## lightdays

cheburashka said:


> I was just trying to be helpful without any thought of personally attacking you. You need to learn how not to take every comment especially given with a good intention not as a personal attack, otherwise you are projecting your self esteem issues onto others.



Sorry, I thought I was out of line a bit. I don't take every comment as an attack either, just some which I should work on... different story. Anyways, I apologize. Thanks.


----------



## lightdays

cheburashka said:


> Otherwise how are you going to be able to participate in open discussions on the public forum ?



I have over 3k posts and am on here often posting. If I couldn't handle it, I wouldn't have that many posts and wouldn't be on here at all. Just saying.


----------



## cheburashka

lightdays said:


> I don't take EVERY comment on here as a personal attack. If I did I wouldn't have over 3k posts and be on here often posting.




Ok, I guess you just took mine for some reason. Apology accepted moving on. Your blue chanel jacket is lovely, have you thought about wearing a fancy brooch as a way of feminizing it or a frilly blouse underneath ?


----------



## lightdays

cheburashka said:


> Ok, I guess you just took mine for some reason. Apology accepted moving on. Your blue chanel jacket is lovely, have you thought about wearing a fancy brooch as a way of feminizing it or a frilly blouse underneath ?



I edited out the first sentence of my original comment before you quoted me I think because I thought it seemed harsh, but anyways thanks.

I actually regret buying the jacket.  The more I look at it, the more I really don't like it. And no I haven't received it yet. The seller seems a little hard to deal with though and makes me second guess if I should've purchased from her in the first place. First she didn't want to send me the pictures because she didn't have the means to since the listing ended and then the next day she sent them. She said she'll send me the jacket the next day and she did not. I OKed the pictures and asked if she can send it out. Didn't hear from her right away then the next day told me that she sent out the jacket, but gave no tracking number. :/ It doesn't help because sometimes I am not home and I just don't like not knowing when my package will arrive. The situation doesn't seem that bad and it isn't, but I guess you kinda have to be in the situation. It just makes me not really want to keep the jacket. I feel bad about it though.  Ok, I guess I am a little spoiled when it comes to sellers providing me excellent service, communication, and tracking numbers for all my packages. Sorry to go OT.

As for the jacket, maybe it's the fact that it's the way it's presented. On a hanger with the coat closed, not very appealing. I guess I needed to see it worn over a shirt and scarf then it would be more appealing. My SO said it looks manly and I asked if it'll make me look like a man.  He said a little bit, definitely doesn't help.

Do you think it'll make anyone look like a man?


----------



## cheburashka

lightdays said:


> I edited out the first sentence of my original comment before you quoted me I think because I thought it seemed harsh, but anyways thanks.
> 
> I actually regret buying the jacket.  The more I look at it, the more I really don't like it. Maybe it's the fact that it's the way it's presented. On a hanger with the coat closed, not very appealing. I guess I needed to see it worn over a shirt and scarf then it would be more appealing. My SO said it looks manly and I asked if it'll make me look like a man.  He said a little bit, definitely doesn't help.



No, don't listen to him ! Think about it positively: you just bought a CHANEL jacket !!!!!!! Remember how Rachel Zoe goes completely crazy over hers ? How she tries them on in front of the mirror sometimes prancing around like a school girl ? Get very excited, you can do so many things with it, a beautiful blouse underneath, a gorgeous scarf tied around your neck. The fact that it is simple cut and not overly detailed is only more alluring as it means that you can now do more things with it and play around more. Think of it as a fun game type of activity, "how can I dress up my jacket".


----------



## lightdays

cheburashka said:


> No, don't listen to him ! Think about it positively: you just bought a CHANEL jacket !!!!!!! Remember how Rachel Zoe goes completely crazy over hers ? How she tries them on in front of the mirror sometimes prancing around like a school girl ? Get very excited, you can do so many things with it, a beautiful blouse underneath, a gorgeous scarf tied around your neck. The fact that it is simple cut and not overly detailed is only more alluring as it means that you can now do more things with it and play around more. Think of it as a fun game type of activity, "how can I dress up my jacket".



Thanks!! My SO has bad taste in clothes on women in my opinion and he said I have bad taste! Haha. The jacket was $300 USD on eBay buy it now. I've always wanted a Chanel jacket, but it was a STEAL, in my size, and I couldn't resist. When I receive it though, I'm going to try it on and see how it looks. Who knows, it might look better, but if it doesn't work out I'm just going to have to let it go.


----------



## audreylita

I have similar styles to this jacket and like to layer faux pearls around my neck with a plain white t-shirt underneath.  Boxy jackets are very French and the look becomes what you put with it.  Play with your accessories.  Put the jacket on a hanger and put different blouses underneath it and jewelry, all on the hanger.  You will get ideas.  I love the dichotomy of combined looks.  All girly or all plain can be boring.  Mixing and matching is fun, just think of the look of girls on the red carpet with beautiful evening gowns combined with a slightly worn leather jacket.  There are no rules.

And as far as our mom's, I think it's a generational thing.  

We are all perfect, exactly as we are.


----------



## mavsun

ladies, thank you for all those beautiful pictures and love all your jackets!

I have been wanting a Chanel jacket for long time but do not want to pay for the full price. Since the winter sale is coming, could you ladies please share the sales info with me? My local store usually does not have good inventory of jackets, so if  any of you know the sales info on jackets, could you please PM me? I usually wear French size 36/38.


----------



## gracekelly

One of the rare times that I found a vintage jacket that needed no alterations!  1998 Chanel cruise in black and cream tweed.


----------



## lightdays

Can I ask some of you what size Chanel jackets you wear? I want to see it from your body types and knowing the number will help. I hope I've ordered the right sizes. Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> One of the rare times that I found a vintage jacket that needed no alterations!  1998 Chanel cruise in black and cream tweed.


----------



## audreylita

mavsun said:


> ladies, thank you for all those beautiful pictures and love all your jackets!
> 
> I have been wanting a Chanel jacket for long time but do not want to pay for the full price. Since the winter sale is coming, could you ladies please share the sales info with me? My local store usually does not have good inventory of jackets, so if  any of you know the sales info on jackets, could you please PM me? I usually wear French size 36/38.



Since new Chanel blazers are going in the $6,000 to $10,000 range, even at the sale price you'll still be paying plenty.  I used to buy new and now only occasionally buy at a sale.  I get sticker shock every time I walk in the store.

I think the massive hike in prices is to finance the elaborate over the top fashion shows Chanel stages.


----------



## gracekelly

lightdays said:


> Can I ask some of you what size Chanel jackets you wear? I want to see it from your body types and knowing the number will help. I hope I've ordered the right sizes. Thanks.



My experience is that you have to go by measurements.  The problem I find with Chanel is that the sizing is not regulated at all and that is why you have to be willing, IMO, to alter the garment to get the fit you want.


----------



## papertiger

mavsun said:


> ladies, thank you for all those beautiful pictures and love all your jackets!
> 
> I have been wanting a Chanel jacket for long time but do not want to pay for the full price. Since the winter sale is coming, could you ladies please share the sales info with me? My local store usually does not have good inventory of jackets, so if  any of you know the sales info on jackets, could you please PM me? I usually wear French size 36/38.



These are quite popular sizes and you will prob need to try each jacket on as I have 2 of the same (different colours) and although they both fit me, one is def tighter on me (esp the upper-arms) than the other. 

The challenge is you are a popular size and Chanel customers who buy at full price get first dibs on items that go to sale. I hear what you say about local stores but in major cities and/or tourist centres, things are snapped up at lightning speed. Concession shops in up-market areas are your best bet and you make serious savings on things maybe only worn once if at all but older than a couple of years.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> My experience is that you have to go by measurements.  The problem I find with Chanel is that the sizing is not regulated at all and that is why you have to be willing, IMO, to alter the garment to get the fit you want.



I've found lately that they're cutting the jackets smaller.  I was always a 34 and now can't always close the buttons so move up to a 36 which sometimes makes the shoulders too big.


----------



## mavsun

*gracekelly*, you look gorgeous in that black/cream jacket. 

If I can only have one Chanel jacket, it would be a black/white tweed.


----------



## mavsun

Thanks *audreylita*,  *gracekelly*,  *papertiger* for your input. I have already felt like it too difficult to find a new Chanel jacket with reasonable price nowadays and even in the future. And I am scared to go *bay.


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> Thanks *audreylita*,  *gracekelly*,  *papertiger* for your input. I have already felt like it too difficult to find a new Chanel jacket with reasonable price nowadays and even in the future. And I am scared to go *bay.



Don't be scared of eBay! I bought mines on eBay. Just have it authenticate it in the Chanel authenticate thread in the Chanel forum. I was scared at first like you, but it's so much more worth the money and you save so much $$$. You can pay a small fee like $5 I think to have Etinceler Authentications authenticate for you. They specialize in authenticating Chanel items and are highly reputable and recommended here on the Purse forum.

This is the site: http://etincelerauthentications.com/

Of course this thread is also very helpful too and has a list of other professional authenticators. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

I hope this helps.


----------



## mavsun

here is a picture I saw from The Coveteur. I love love this jacket. Wish I could get a similar one.


----------



## mavsun

lightdays said:


> Don't be scared of eBay! I bought mines on eBay. Just have it authenticate it in the Chanel authenticate thread in the Chanel forum. I was scared at first like you, but it's so much more worth the money and you save so much $$$. You can pay a small fee like $5 I think to have Etinceler Authentications authenticate for you. They specialize in authenticating Chanel items and are highly reputable and recommended here on the Purse forum.
> 
> This is the site: http://etincelerauthentications.com/
> 
> I hope this helps.



Thank you *lightdays*. That would be very helpful.


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> Thank you *lightdays*. That would be very helpful.



You're welcome. I edited out to add something in my post before you quoted it. This is what I added in case you didn't get a chance to see it:

Of course this thread is also very helpful too and has a list of other professional authenticators. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html


----------



## mavsun

lightdays said:


> You're welcome. I edited out to add something in my post before you quoted it. This is what I added in case you didn't get a chance to see it:
> 
> Of course this thread is also very helpful too and has a list of other professional authenticators. http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html



Great! thank you again *lightdays*.  hopefully someday I will own a chanel jacket.


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> here is a picture I saw from The Coveteur. I love love this jacket. Wish I could get a similar one.



I saw this similar jacket on eBay in several sizes, but mostly 38. If you're a size 38 equivalent to a size US 6, here is one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120809863780?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Do the best offer for $988.99 or something similar because this seller sold the same jacket for $988.99 from bids and she had one listed for that same price for buy it now, but it ended without anyone purchasing it. I believe she has a few multiples of the jackets, but definitely get them authenticated, but I think you'll be fine. I tried the best of $500 (I know fat chance lol) because it was going for that price near the ending time, but it is too low of an offer so I think the seller would just accept a $900 offer or something like that.

These are the ended listings. http://www.ebay.com/itm/120811561900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120810863142?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

I was thinking of buying it, but bought another jacket instead. So here you can have it.


----------



## gracekelly

mavsun said:


> Thanks *audreylita*,  *gracekelly*,  *papertiger* for your input. I have already felt like it too difficult to find a new Chanel jacket with reasonable price nowadays and even in the future. And I am scared to go *bay.



Don't be afraid of eBay.  As with most things there if you stick to a reputable seller, you will be fine.  The most important thing is to get an idea of your measurements.  Measure a jacket, similar in style to a Chanel, that is in your closet and that you think fits you well.  Use this as a guideline.  The shoulder, bustline, length and sleeve length are the important measurements.  If you can get to a Chanel boutique, try on some sizes and get a feel for what you think fits.  Again, I have to stress that you need to be willing to alter whether it is vintage or brand new.  Chanel has nice seam allowances so there is wiggle room if you need to make a little larger.  Be sure to ask the seller if the garment has been altered previously if this is a vintage piece.  Always easier to take it in  vs make larger IMO.  As stressed upthread, fit is everything and you can make it work just for you.  BTW, the older jackets have larger seam allowances and the work can be better than the newer pieces.

Thanks for the compliment, Mavsun!  It is one of my most favorite jackets!


----------



## mavsun

wow, thanks for all your info and tips *lightdays*. Actually I am US size 0/2, so Chanel size 38 equals US size 6? that is kind of big for me.  I will pay attention to this seller from now on though.


----------



## mavsun

gracekelly said:


> Don't be afraid of eBay.  As with most things there if you stick to a reputable seller, you will be fine.  The most important thing is to get an idea of your measurements.  Measure a jacket, similar in style to a Chanel, that is in your closet and that you think fits you well.  Use this as a guideline.  The shoulder, bustline, length and sleeve length are the important measurements.  If you can get to a Chanel boutique, try on some sizes and get a feel for what you think fits.  Again, I have to stress that you need to be willing to alter whether it is vintage or brand new.  Chanel has nice seam allowances so there is wiggle room if you need to make a little larger.  Be sure to ask the seller if the garment has been altered previously if this is a vintage piece.  Always easier to take it in  vs make larger IMO.  As stressed upthread, fit is everything and you can make it work just for you.  BTW, the older jackets have larger seam allowances and the work can be better than the newer pieces.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, Mavsun!  It is one of my most favorite jackets!



Thank you *gracekelly*. That was very helpful. I am willing to alter jackets as I did it all the time. I have wide shoulders but small waist, so it is always difficult to find a jacket that fits me well in its original form.


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> wow, thanks for all your info and tips *lightdays*. Actually I am US size 0/2, so Chanel size 38 equals US size 6? that is kind of big for me.  I will pay attention to this seller from now on though.



Yeah it'll be too big for you then most likely. A size 34 should be good for you. That's a 2 I believe. Ha, I wish I was a size 2 again! There is a thread for Chanel ready to wear. Some members have themselves modeling in them and they posted the jacket size tags and that way you can compare. There is a member, ldldb, in that thread that wears size 34 jackets and she has them modeling so maybe you can compare your body to the pictures. The link: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...-of-your-chanel-rtw-160105-3.html#post6926040 She has many great Chanel pictures posted in that thread so definitely check them out.

Of course look at the measurements stated in the eBay listings when you see other ones and if you don't see the desired measurements, never be afraid to ask the seller. Sometimes certain Chanel jackets run small so maybe 36 in SOME jackets, but I definitely think 34 will be good for you. Always check the measurements and ask sellers questions if you are uncertain as most, but definitely not all, sellers don't accept returns. Like gracekelly said, you should definitely try on some Chanel jackets at the store if you get the chance to. If you are for alterations, you can do that too, but I personally don't usually like to alter my clothes. If it works for you by altering, I'll say go for it.

There is a thread of a list of recommended of resellers and eBay sellers of Chanel items. A lot of them include Chanel jackets and other clothing. Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...-consignment-recommendations-only-637137.html

Feel free to definitely post in the Chanel forum. Everyone there is very nice and helpful.

And you're welcome.


----------



## mavsun

*lightdays*, you are my resources of Chanel jackets! 

I usually hang out in hermes forum, but I will definitely study the threads from Chanel you linked to. I see the hope to own a Chanel jacket again.


----------



## audreylita

mavsun said:


> Thanks *audreylita*,  *gracekelly*,  *papertiger* for your input. I have already felt like it too difficult to find a new Chanel jacket with reasonable price nowadays and even in the future. And I am scared to go *bay.



Don't be scared.  I snagged a Chanel blazer last year on e-bay for next to nothing because it didn't photograph well on the listing.   It's a plain black cropped tweed boxy jacket, no bells or whistles, dead plain.  It doesn't scream Chanel which I love.  It's one of those pieces that looks like nothing on a hanger but works with anything and everything and is really a canvas for anything I add to it.  Love it!


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Don't be scared.  I snagged a Chanel blazer last year on e-bay for next to nothing because it didn't photograph well on the listing.   It's a plain black cropped tweed boxy jacket, no bells or whistles, dead plain.  It doesn't scream Chanel which I love.  It's one of those pieces that looks like nothing on a hanger but works with anything and everything and is really a canvas for anything I add to it.  Love it!



Those pieces are usually the best ones because you can decorate it however you like. It's like getting a plain piece of cake and decorating it however you wish. Sorry I stated the obvious.  I am just agreeing with you to be helpful for other members too.

On second thought, I want to see the jacket.


----------



## kat99

mavsun said:


> *lightdays*, you are my resources of Chanel jackets!
> 
> I usually hang out in hermes forum, but I will definitely study the threads from Chanel you linked to. I see the hope to own a Chanel jacket again.



Mavsun don't be scared of eBay! I found one of my dream jackets there and had it altered down from a 38 with no problems - it ran small as well  And I am regularly a 34 in Chanel.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Don't be scared.  I snagged a Chanel blazer last year on e-bay for next to nothing because it didn't photograph well on the listing.   It's a plain black cropped tweed boxy jacket, no bells or whistles, dead plain.  It doesn't scream Chanel which I love.  It's one of those pieces that looks like nothing on a hanger but works with anything and everything and i*s really a canvas for anything I add to it.  Love it!*





Very hard to find a Chanel jacket like this.  Great find audreylita!  If you shop the line, you sometimes find something like  this on ebay and it is a steal because it was not well presented.  But you know better!


----------



## mavsun

*audreylita*, *lightdays*, *kat99*, *gracekelly*. Everyone of you is very helpful, and I appreciate it greatly. :urock: 

Hopefully I will be as lucky as you guys to find a great jacket on ebay.


----------



## mavsun

I posted it in Chanel authenticate thread, but I would like to ask you ladies opinion too. Has anyone dealt with this seller? how do you think about this jacket? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ch..._Outerwear&hash=item3f0f92d950#ht_5475wt_1032


----------



## audreylita

Jacket looks beautiful as do all the other jackets.  I personally would never hand over that much money on e-bay for a piece of clothing, especially since the seller states no returns.


----------



## mavsun

audreylita said:


> Jacket looks beautiful as do all the other jackets.  I personally would never hand over that much money on e-bay for a piece of clothing, especially since the seller states no returns.



thank you *audreylita*. I would not either. I would only consider the listings with best offer option. you know what I mean.


----------



## lightdays

kat99 said:


> Mavsun don't be scared of eBay! I found one of my dream jackets there and had it altered down from a 38 with no problems - it ran small as well  And I am regularly a 34 in Chanel.



Thanks for sharing your size. I was curious about what some of the other members' Chanel jackets sizes were.

Btw, love your blog.


----------



## kat99

lightdays said:


> Thanks for sharing your size. I was curious about what some of the other members' Chanel jackets sizes were.
> 
> Btw, love your blog.



Thank you! And glad to meet another noodle soup lover


----------



## lightdays

I got my Chanel jacket the blue/grey one. It actually looks better than the pictures! Here are some pictures I put the jacket on my mannequin. Apologies for the crappy phone pictures and also because it's nighttime and the lights in my room are rather dim. My phone camera is better than my regular digital camera I'm telling you. A new camera should be on my Christmas list this year.

I sent it to Etinceler Authentications to get it authenticated, but I'm almost sure it's authentic. For now, you can see what it actually looks like when dressed.












It's a tad tight, but I am going to make it up work! Gotta lose those 5-7 pounds then it'll fit perfectly.  In all seriousness, I think I am going to go for that weight loss!

I also have another cardigan I received today too.


----------



## lightdays

snibor said:


> chanel jackets are so expensive that even in resale shops the price is still high.  I have a high end retail shop near by and they have a lot of chanel stuff.  Jackets that sell for $5,000 are sold there for 1/2 price like $2,500.  I think the cheapest I have seen is like $2,000 for a jacket.  Still pricey.



I see a lot in the $1k range now at consignment shops also especially on eBay. There's A LOT for well under $2k and they are great looking ones in great condition too. Some even for less than $1k. The best part about the ones on eBay are the ones with best offer. You can score a good one for best offer maybe a few hundred less even.


----------



## lightdays

My aqua/grey jacket was confirmed authentic by Etinceler Authentications and not only that I got it for a steal of $300 USD on eBay. Talk about a SUPER deal!


----------



## schadenfreude

While not technically a "jacket", I found a cashmere Chanel cardigan at a resale shop this week. It's overall silhouette is that of a jacket and it has the fringed edges and cuffs and all, so I thought it a less expensive and more wearable option (I live in AZ). Now I just have to figure out how to style it! I'll wear it with a tank, rolled jeans, and ballet flats, or trousers and heels, that part is easy. Accessorizing... Not so much. Would a balenciaga city just look ridiculous with such an outfit?


----------



## mavsun

lightdays said:


> My aqua/grey jacket was confirmed authentic by Etinceler Authentications and not only that I got it for a steal of $300 USD on eBay. Talk about a SUPER deal!



congratulations *lightdays*! what a deal! 

out of topic, can I ask where you got your mannequin? I have been looking for a cheap one but not found it yet.


----------



## mavsun

schadenfreude said:


> While not technically a "jacket", I found a cashmere Chanel cardigan at a resale shop this week. It's overall silhouette is that of a jacket and it has the fringed edges and cuffs and all, so I thought it a less expensive and more wearable option (I live in AZ). Now I just have to figure out how to style it! I'll wear it with a tank, rolled jeans, and ballet flats, or trousers and heels, that part is easy. Accessorizing... Not so much. Would a balenciaga city just look ridiculous with such an outfit?



I guess if you post a picture of your jacket, the ladies here will help you come out some suggestion. they are great and helpful.


----------



## schadenfreude

I have bad luck posting images, but let's give it a shot.


----------



## lightdays

schadenfreude said:


> I have bad luck posting images, but let's give it a shot.



I love it! The Bal city in my opinion will look GREAT! Go for it!

On the other hand... the horns on your mannequin is funny, sorry.

AND you avatar is hilarious too!


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> I posted it in Chanel authenticate thread, but I would like to ask you ladies opinion too. Has anyone dealt with this seller? how do you think about this jacket? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Ch..._Outerwear&hash=item3f0f92d950#ht_5475wt_1032



If you have the money, you're 100% sure that the measurements WILL fit you and 100% sure you love the style and will keep it, then go for it. If it doesn't come as described like it came with a stain or it totally looks different from the picture, or fake, then you can always talk it out with the seller. If seller refuses, then you'll have to open a dispute. Hopefully it won't go that far, but sometimes stuff like this happens. This is general advice if you buy from other sellers not just this one.

Regarding the seller, I've heard bad things about them especially as them being a buyer. Heard they committed mail fraud. Here is a link: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/seller-with-a-monopoly-over-chanel-jackets-656067-4.html I do advise you to read the whole thread to get a good look at it.


----------



## mavsun

omg, *lightdays*, thank you for the info. you do not know how much I appreciate your help! 

I will never buy from this seller even if I am willing to pay that much money on a jacket(let alone I am not).


----------



## mavsun

nice jacket, *schadenfreude*. love it.


----------



## ladysarah

mavsun said:


> omg, *lightdays*, thank you for the info. you do not know how much I appreciate your help!
> 
> I will never buy from this seller even if I am willing to pay that much money on a jacket(let alone I am not).



I also think that seller is overpriced. I considered buying from her but I ended up buying directly from the CHANEL sale in bond street, CURRENT SEASON stuff for less. Having said that her jackets are authentic, the ones I ve seen at least.


----------



## ladysarah

schadenfreude said:


> I have bad luck posting images, but let's give it a shot.



this is lovely - we so need modelling shots!


----------



## lightdays

Aw no one likes my jacket?


----------



## audreylita

lightdays said:


> Aw no one likes my jacket?



I love it.  And wish I had one like it!


----------



## schadenfreude

The detail is so cute.


----------



## lightdays

Anyone have any experiences of Chanel jackets shrinking after getting it dry cleaned?


----------



## audreylita

Never.


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Never.



Thank you and I'm glad you like my jacket. I will try to get some modeling pics tomorrow. Have my boyfriend take them for me.


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> congratulations *lightdays*! what a deal!
> 
> out of topic, can I ask where you got your mannequin? I have been looking for a cheap one but not found it yet.



Sorry I missed your post, forgot to quote it. My sister bought it for me from Joann's. I don't really recommend it because it's kind of a cheapy brand and the knobs to switch the mannequin's sizes are a pain, literally. They almost ripped my nails. There are some here, but I don't how good they are. They are kind of pricey though, but I would do some research if I were you. http://www.simplicity.com/c-333-dress-forms.aspx The one my sister bought for me is called Dritz. I heard this one was good. http://www.fabulousfit.com/ There is another one that everyone raves about, but I really cannot remember the name. I tried googling it a few times, but I could not find the name sorry.


----------



## audreylita

mavsun said:


> congratulations *lightdays*! what a deal!
> 
> out of topic, can I ask where you got your mannequin? I have been looking for a cheap one but not found it yet.



Off topic for a sec, here's a link for mannequins to fit every budget.  Huge inventory.  I've purchased several from them.

http://www.roxydisplayinc.com/

:back2topic:


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> I update the shoulder pads on a regular basis and even have had some removed completely.  I bring them back to CHANEL and let them do the alterations, sometimes changing or taking out the pads they will need a little tuck here or there.  It's given new life to blazers I hadn't worn in years.



Chanel does alterations really? If they do, then I'd be willing to get my jacket altered. Hook me up!


----------



## mavsun

*schadenfreude*, the jacket looks great on you!


----------



## mavsun

*lightdays*, *audreylita*,  you are so helpful! Finally I will be able to get a mannequin! Thank you thank you. 

sorry off topic again. Now :back2topic:

*lightdays*, I am waiting to see your mod pictures.


----------



## mavsun

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You all are great!


----------



## lightdays

mavsun said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You all are great!



Already? Just kidding.  Thanks you have a very good Happy Thanksgiving for yourself too! 

I'll get mod pics soon I promise. I forgot to take them while I was at my bf's house.


----------



## lightdays

Here's another one I got, I love it!


----------



## lightdays

I want to get the other dark one altered a bit bigger to fit me better. I will only do it if Chanel does alterations... I don't want other tailors to do it because I want my Chanel to be original and 100% Chanel still!


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> Off topic for a sec, here's a link for mannequins to fit every budget.  Huge inventory.  I've purchased several from them.
> 
> http://www.roxydisplayinc.com/
> 
> :back2topic:



Thanks!!! Those mannequins are so much cheaper than what I saw and they look like good quality too.


----------



## TamuraR

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie but would really like to get a Chanel jacket. But I can't afford a new so I will be trying to find a vintage one. I normally wear a size 8 or 10 in regular jacket so what size do I look for in Chanel? And in the meantime wear can I find a good tribute jacket? Thanks and I love this thread!!! Ps I live in California in the SF bay area


----------



## lightdays

TamuraR said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a newbie but would really like to get a Chanel jacket. But I can't afford a new so I will be trying to find a vintage one. I normally wear a size 8 or 10 in regular jacket so what size do I look for in Chanel? And in the meantime wear can I find a good tribute jacket? Thanks and I love this thread!!! Ps I live in California in the SF bay area



A size 40 or 42 would be good for you in Chanel jackets. 40 is 8 and 42 is 10. They tend to run small to true to size. Though someone please confirm for me. I have two jackets in the same size and one is smaller than the other one.


----------



## TamuraR

Thank you!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Here are few pix of the vintage Chanel I just found.  I had the shoulders altered to remove the dropped shoulder design.  The shoulders were too large for me and I am not a huge fan of dropped shoulders anyway.  Please note the princess seaming on the jacket front and back.  I showed it styled with my Hermes Tohu Bohu shawl in the framboise colorway and threw in a few pearls for fun")


----------



## Julide

gracekelly said:


> Here are few pix of the vintage Chanel I just found.  I had the shoulders altered to remove the dropped shoulder design.  The shoulders were too large for me and I am not a huge fan of dropped shoulders anyway.  Please note the princess seaming on the jacket front and back.  I showed it styled with my Hermes Tohu Bohu shawl in the framboise colorway and threw in a few pearls for fun")



What a beautiful color *GK*!!Congrats!!


----------



## gracekelly

Julide said:


> What a beautiful color *GK*!!Congrats!!


 

Thanks *Julide*!  I call it dusty rose.  So nice to have a solid that will go with all the scarves and shawls.  I fell in love with the seaming and had to have it


----------



## Elsie87

gracekelly said:


> Here are few pix of the vintage Chanel I just found.  I had the shoulders altered to remove the dropped shoulder design.  The shoulders were too large for me and I am not a huge fan of dropped shoulders anyway.  Please note the princess seaming on the jacket front and back.  I showed it styled with my Hermes Tohu Bohu shawl in the framboise colorway and threw in a few pearls for fun")


 
Great jacket; my mother has the exact same one! Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

It is gorgeous Gracekelly and goes so well well your beautiful shawl.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Here are few pix of the vintage Chanel I just found.  I had the shoulders altered to remove the dropped shoulder design.  The shoulders were too large for me and I am not a huge fan of dropped shoulders anyway.  Please note the princess seaming on the jacket front and back.  I showed it styled with my Hermes Tohu Bohu shawl in the framboise colorway and threw in a few pearls for fun")



Fabulous jacket.  I love it when they're simple enough that you can dress them up with different accessories and get a myriad of different looks.


----------



## gracekelly

Elsie87 said:


> Great jacket; my mother has the exact same one! Congrats!



Same  color?  How fun!  A jacket twin  I bet she has worn it quite a bit.  I started wearing mine immediately.  Solids are so easy!

Thank you *Suzie* and *audreylita*!  By coincidence, I was wearing that shawl the day I went for a fitting and was able to see how perfect it was.  I love my mult-tweed Chanels, but solids are a treat because of the no-brainer factor vis a vis scarves and shawls.


----------



## ladysarah

TamuraR said:


> Hello everyone! I'm a newbie but would really like to get a Chanel jacket. But I can't afford a new so I will be trying to find a vintage one. I normally wear a size 8 or 10 in regular jacket so what size do I look for in Chanel? And in the meantime wear can I find a good tribute jacket? Thanks and I love this thread!!! Ps I live in California in the SF bay area



Both zara and mango have some really flattering 'chanel - esque' jackets. chanel size 40 will not necessarily be good for you. Each design tends to fall differently - I have chanel jackets ranging from 34 to 40 and they are the right size for me. That's because some styles look better more fitted and some looser. Plus they are cut differently. If you are going to spend that kind of money on a jacket you really want it to be perfect, so best if you can try it on. There is a member here who seems to have bought jackets on e bay and then opened lots of disputes and threads here, about it, because she wasn't satisfied. That sort of thing is a waste of time for everyone. A jacket can be a tricky fit, so I'd either try it on first or be prepared to alter.


----------



## lightdays

ladysarah said:


> Both zara and mango have some really flattering 'chanel - esque' jackets. chanel size 40 will not necessarily be good for you. Each design tends to fall differently - I have chanel jackets ranging from 34 to 40 and they are the right size for me. That's because some styles look better more fitted and some looser. Plus they are cut differently. If you are going to spend that kind of money on a jacket you really want it to be perfect, so best if you can try it on. There is a member here who seems to have bought jackets on e bay and then opened lots of disputes and threads here, about it, because she wasn't satisfied. That sort of thing is a waste of time for everyone. A jacket can be a tricky fit, so I'd either try it on first or be prepared to alter.



I hope you aren't talking about me because I only bought two jackets and opened a dispute for the one that was clearly SNAD, everyone else agreed. The seller didn't mention marks on the jacket in her listing not because it didn't fit! It's not my fault. Wouldn't you be a bit peeved if a jacket you received have marks on it and the seller didn't disclose it? So please read my posts before assuming anything, thanks. No need to attack anyone if you don't know the true facts, it's not nice and uncalled for.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## gracekelly

birkin101 said:


>



Just adorable!  Love the jacket!  That will be a very stylish baby.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



wow - that;s one gorgeous pregnant lady in CHANEL! love itits inspired me to get mine out of the wardrobe, as I ve been mostly wearing cashmere cardigans. This just goes to show how casual the jackets can be... thank you Birkin. (btw why is your name birkin?)


----------



## birkin101

^Probably has something to do with my addiction to everything Hermes... I really love the cardigans you have, they look supercomfy.  I reserve my Chanel pieces for formal events....I wish I was more like you and could wear them more and not worry about the tear and wear.


----------



## flower71

birkin101 said:


> ^Probably has something to do with my addiction to everything Hermes... I really love the cardigans you have, they look supercomfy.  I reserve my Chanel pieces for formal events....I wish I was more like you and could wear them more and not worry about the tear and wear.


thanks birkin for all these wonderful pics, for people like me who still haven't taken the plunge , waiting for one style to actually catch our eye beyond reason...


----------



## IFFAH

She's looking great, all the time.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> ^Probably has something to do with my addiction to everything Hermes... I really love the cardigans you have, they look supercomfy.  I reserve my Chanel pieces for formal events....I wish I was more like you and could wear them more and not worry about the tear and wear.



heh heh - hermes adict?  oh dear..I hope is not serious... Thank you for your very kind comment. Yes I do try to wear my Chanel as much as possible. Apart from anything else they are so damned comfortable.I saw an absolute beauty on saturday from the fall winter collection - blue/grey boucle. They did not have my size which was just as well. At just over £3000 Some of the new styles cannot be adjusted because they do not have the usual seams, they look much more like cardigans...would love to see photos of you and your jackets...


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


> ^Probably has something to do with my addiction to everything Hermes... I really love the cardigans you have, they look supercomfy.  I reserve my Chanel pieces for formal events....I wish I was more like you and could wear them more and not worry about the tear and wear.



Funny I've totally flip flopped and wear my Chanel pieces much more often now and save my Hermes pieces for evening.


----------



## gracekelly

I got out of the"I'm saving it phase" a few years ago.  I asked myself what I was saving it for?  I looked back and saw several items over the years that either went out of style or I couldn't wear anymore (mostly shoes) and saw how stupid it was not to have worn them. I wear my Chanel jackets to the office along with an Hermes bag all the time.  If I can't enjoy wearing something what is the point of having it?  It is like ladysarah's thread about what wardrobe are you buying for, the life you have or the life you want/imagine you will have.  You can have a little of your "imagined life" if you do it in a practical way.  Hope I did not go OT here, but when you view pix of calisnoopy wearing all her pieces out and about her daily life, I think you are seeing a perfect example of what I am trying to say.  Rant over.

Birkin, don't worry about wear and tear.  Part of the high cost of Chanel is the superior fabric.  As audreylita pointed out, it doesn't shrink and is pretty sturdy.  Of course there exceptions with the very dressy fanciful fabrics, but those were never meant for everyday.  I spilled coffee on a jacket sleeve on Friday.  Cleaned it up with some soap/water on a cloth and that was that!


----------



## mavsun

birkin101 said:


>



What a beautiful pregger! I saw the same jacket hanging on the wall in Chicago Chanel store and it is beautiful!! I dared to ask the price though. 

Thanks *birkin101*. You always find great pictures.


----------



## ladysarah

mavsun said:


> What a beautiful pregger! I saw the same jacket hanging on the wall in Chicago Chanel store and it is beautiful!! I dared to ask the price though.
> 
> Thanks *birkin101*. You always find great pictures.



they are around £3000 (some a little more some a little less). In the sale - which will not be long now - there are some good discounts. I think they are kind of timeless, as I have old ones - that look very similar to the new collection. Having said that - I think they are only 'worth it' if you are going to wear them lots.


----------



## mavsun

ladysarah said:


> they are around £3000 (some a little more some a little less). In the sale - which will not be long now - there are some good discounts. I think they are kind of timeless, as I have old ones - that look very similar to the new collection. Having said that - I think they are only 'worth it' if you are going to wear them lots.



*ladysarah*, thanks for your info. It would be great if I could find it at good discount (but I think it is hard because I even do not know the style number). I really like this jacket.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


>



I love this with the leather leggings! So!! I need to find a Chanel jacket to own one day...


----------



## Stardust25

birkin101 said:


>




Love the outfit on the girl to the left!!!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> I got out of the"I'm saving it phase" a few years ago.  I asked myself what I was saving it for?  I looked back and saw several items over the years that either went out of style or I couldn't wear anymore (mostly shoes) and saw how stupid it was not to have worn them. I wear my Chanel jackets to the office along with an Hermes bag all the time.  If I can't enjoy wearing something what is the point of having it?  It is like ladysarah's thread about what wardrobe are you buying for, the life you have or the life you want/imagine you will have.  You can have a little of your "imagined life" if you do it in a practical way.  Hope I did not go OT here, but when you view pix of calisnoopy wearing all her pieces out and about her daily life, I think you are seeing a perfect example of what I am trying to say.  Rant over.
> 
> Birkin, don't worry about wear and tear.  Part of the high cost of Chanel is the superior fabric.  As audreylita pointed out, it doesn't shrink and is pretty sturdy.  Of course there exceptions with the very dressy fanciful fabrics, but those were never meant for everyday.  I spilled coffee on a jacket sleeve on Friday.  Cleaned it up with some soap/water on a cloth and that was that!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^ Mira looks AMAZE.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## flower71

loving these pics, I feel my life is sooo boring, seeing all these people out and about, drinking and all dressed up...
When I get my Chanel, some day, I will go to cocktails too, for sure (please invite??)


----------



## flower71

Julide said:


> I love this with the leather leggings! So!! *I need to find a Chanel jacket to own one day*...


Let's look together, OK?


----------



## ladysarah

my old CHANEL tweed jacket with my new 224. They both have ruthenium hardware.... aah matchy matchy Having said that _I ve come across some irresistible CHANEL HOMAGE DESIGNS from Zara. Really flattering and no need to remortgage again.


----------



## gracekelly

]





birkin101 said:


> [/IMG]


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1538561&stc=1&d=1323408608


Beautiful classic look.  Just perfect.

Lady Sarah, lovely look! Congrats on the new bag.  Ruthenium hardware is such a good look for a Chanel bag.


----------



## Julide

flower71 said:


> Let's look together, OK?



You got it!!!


Congrats *LS *on your new bag!! Very nice!


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

I never really paid attention to these style of jackets until now. Im kinda loving them.


----------



## gracekelly

Ms.MelissaD said:


> I never really paid attention to these style of jackets until now. Im kinda loving them.



It looks as if all the other big designers are following the Chanel look too.  Many copies are out there. Classic styles are good fashion investments and you can make them on trend with other pieces.


----------



## Stardust25

flower71 said:


> loving these pics, I feel my life is sooo boring, seeing all these people out and about, drinking and all dressed up...
> When I get my Chanel, some day, I will go to cocktails too, for sure (please invite??)




(sighs!!!!!) I feel the same way . When my day comes as well invite me too for cocktails,


----------



## flower71

Stardust25 said:


> (sighs!!!!!) I feel the same way . When my day comes as well invite me too for cocktails,


Yay! it's a date


----------



## birkin101

Ldldb from Post Pics of your Chanel Rtw















































Mr. Chanel






NYCavalier






Nscwong


----------



## birkin101

Pazt











Burberry Prncess





















Gigisunsetblue






Smoothoprter











Laurayuki































Scarletambience


----------



## birkin101

iluvchanel































ldldb































Calisnoopy





















Iluvchanel






Luccibag











cheapmommy


----------



## birkin101

calisnoopy






ldldb





























































iluvchanel


----------



## birkin101

ldldb


----------



## birkin101

ldldb


----------



## gracekelly

Birkin, thank you for posting all these wonderful pix!  So nice to see real people wearing their Chanels.


----------



## am2022

loving all the pics.. thanks birkin!


----------



## IFFAH

ldldb, calisnoopy, iluvchanel & pazt,  gals. Everyone looks great.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


> calisnoopy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ldldb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iluvchanel



You've been busy!  Thanks for all the work, the pics are great!


----------



## kat99

Thank you Birkin for posting all these wonderful pictures


----------



## birkin101

My pleasure, I could not believe some of the pieces these ladies have.  Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

thanks for posting too!!!


----------



## Shela Bella

gracekelly said:


> I got out of the"I'm saving it phase" a few years ago.  I asked myself what I was saving it for?  I looked back and saw several items over the years that either went out of style or I couldn't wear anymore (mostly shoes) and saw how stupid it was not to have worn them. I wear my Chanel jackets to the office along with an Hermes bag all the time.  If I can't enjoy wearing something what is the point of having it?  It is like ladysarah's thread about what wardrobe are you buying for, the life you have or the life you want/imagine you will have.  You can have a little of your "imagined life" if you do it in a practical way.  Hope I did not go OT here, but when you view pix of calisnoopy wearing all her pieces out and about her daily life, I think you are seeing a perfect example of what I am trying to say.  Rant over.
> 
> Birkin, don't worry about wear and tear.  Part of the high cost of Chanel is the superior fabric.  As audreylita pointed out, it doesn't shrink and is pretty sturdy.  Of course there exceptions with the very dressy fanciful fabrics, but those were never meant for everyday.  I spilled coffee on a jacket sleeve on Friday.  Cleaned it up with some soap/water on a cloth and that was that!


----------



## gracekelly

I am so enjoying the pix posted by Birkin101.  Living proof that the jackets do look better *ON* people than on the hanger.  Sometimes I see a pic of a particular jacket and it does not wow me at all.  All of the ladies pictures definitely rate a big *WOW*!


----------



## birkin101

Ita!


----------



## mavsun

love those pictures. thanks *birkin101*.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkin101




----------



## Samia

Love the last two pics


----------



## Suzie

Thanks birkin101, it must take you ages to do all that work.


----------



## melisande

Second last pictures is actually a Lanvin jacket  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Lanvi...-Riding-Pants-Premier-Designer/prod135210203/


----------



## MrsWashington

What a great thread!  I have have 1 Chanel jacket, but I love it and it is incredibly versatile.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Great photos, Birkin101 -- thanks for posting them!

Can anyone recommend any good resellers that offer Chanel jackets/cardigans? Thanks!


----------



## onebagatime

I bought this jacket in black at 40% off and it's exactly my size. I received it yesterday and today I wore it whole day walking around the mall. I was happy but something at the end of the day really bothered me--a button was missing! Sure, there is a backup button, but hello, this is Chanel. I was really disappointed. I mean, the jacket cost a few thousand dollars one button must cost at least 50 bucks. Isn't Chanle supposed to be best quality and last a lifetime? Can somebody please share your experience? what if I lose a button again? I bought it from Nordi, not from Chanel boutique. 

Thank you. WIsh everyone a happy Christmas!


birkin101 said:


>


----------



## audreylita

onebagatime said:


> I bought this jacket in black at 40% off and it's exactly my size. I received it yesterday and today I wore it whole day walking around the mall. I was happy but something at the end of the day really bothered me--a button was missing! Sure, there is a backup button, but hello, this is Chanel. I was really disappointed. I mean, the jacket cost a few thousand dollars one button must cost at least 50 bucks. Isn't Chanle supposed to be best quality and last a lifetime? Can somebody please share your experience? what if I lose a button again? I bought it from Nordi, not from Chanel boutique.
> 
> Thank you. WIsh everyone a happy Christmas!



Every Chanel blazer will come with a packet with a spare piece of fabric and extra buttons.  If they didn't give it to you go back to the store and ask where it is.  Sometimes they take them off and store them in the back because people often will steal them.  

If they don't have it then they need to contact Chanel to get it for you.  At a Chanel boutique if they can't provide you with a missing button then they will replace every button on an item with something different.  There are a million Chanel buttons, I've been buying CC since the 80's and have every button and fabric pack from every piece of clothing and every single one is different.


----------



## onebagatime

Thank you, audreylita. yes, I do have the extra button (only 1) and the extra fabric. So I am fine for now. But I was really disappointed that the button came off after one day's of wear (and since I was moving, I don't know where did I miss it). 

Good to know that they will replace the whole set of buttons if they can't find the missing button.


----------



## gracekelly

onebagatime said:


> Thank you, audreylita. yes, I do have the extra button (only 1) and the extra fabric. So I am fine for now. But I was really disappointed that the button came off after one day's of wear (and since I was moving, I don't know where did I miss it).
> 
> Good to know that they will replace the whole set of buttons if they can't find the missing button.



I think you were the victim of  the wear and tear of peeps trying the garment on.  I see the jacket has many buttons so I would surely go over them carefully to make sure they are all on  nice and firmly in place,  I had the experience of having a button come off in my hand as I was putting away a jacket away in my closet.  I went over the entire piece and tightened them all up. Some of my pieces are vintage and I don't have the replacement buttons, so I tend to be a bit paranoid about buttons too.


----------



## onebagatime

Thank you, Gracekelly. I've asked my mom to tighten them all up for me--really don't want to lose a button, although I don't buttom them up, but these gold buttons make all the difference, especially on the black jacket.


----------



## birkin101

not sure if this one is Chanel...


----------



## G&Smommy

HermesNewbie said:


> Great photos, Birkin101 -- thanks for posting them!
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good resellers that offer Chanel jackets/cardigans? Thanks!


 
I am curious as well.  I just bought my first Chanel (a quilted puffer) during the sale and would love to get a few cardigans, but not at full retail.  I have seen many Chanel jackets and cardigans on ebay, but would prefer to buy from a more established resale site.  I believe there are a number of resale/consignment shops in NYC that have a good selection of Chanel, but I would love to find a good online reseller.


----------



## BettyLace

There's not really a wrong way to wear it though, is there?


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> not sure if this one is Chanel...



I love this one, though yes you are right Birkin, its so hard to know if it is chanel or chanel inspired.Anyone recalls this particular design? Its lovely though... personally  if it were mine CHANEL or not, I would not wear it together with the skirt. Some flannel trousers would look more stylish and less contrived.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I love this one, though yes you are right Birkin, its so hard to know if it is chanel or chanel inspired.Anyone recalls this particular design? Its lovely though... personally  if it were mine CHANEL or not, I would not wear it together with the skirt. *Some flannel trousers would look more stylish and less contrived.*


*S*

Know what you mean.  Not a huge fan of the skirt suit look.  I actually have one and have never worn them together.


----------



## audreylita

Every Chanel suit I've purchased has been split up.  I kept all the jackets and put all the skirts into consignment.  

Chanel suits always make me think of Palm Beach matrons.  Or Stanford Blatch's grandmother in Sex and the City.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Every Chanel suit I've purchased has been split up.  I kept all the jackets and put all the skirts into consignment.
> 
> Chanel suits always make me think of Palm Beach matrons.  Or *Stanford Blatch's grandmother in Sex and the City.*


----------



## birkin101

audreylita said:


> Every Chanel suit I've purchased has been split up. I kept all the jackets and put all the skirts into consignment.
> 
> Chanel suits always make me think of Palm Beach matrons. Or Stanford Blatch's grandmother in Sex and the City.


 
That's a good one!


----------



## melisande

G&Smommy said:


> I am curious as well.  I just bought my first Chanel (a quilted puffer) during the sale and would love to get a few cardigans, but not at full retail.  I have seen many Chanel jackets and cardigans on ebay, but would prefer to buy from a more established resale site.  I believe there are a number of resale/consignment shops in NYC that have a good selection of Chanel, but I would love to find a good online reseller.



Try Decades Two, Kat's Luxury and Luxury-Zurich, as a start. Also Refinery. These sellers also sell on ebay, but most also maintain brick and mortar consignment stores, and regularly receive Chanel.


----------



## melisande

http://www.katsluxury.com/

http://www.decadestwo1.com/

http://www.luxury-shops.com/about/


----------



## melisande

http://www.refineryresale.com/


----------



## lightdays

My current jackets. What do you think?


----------



## AEGIS

i actually like the skirt suit together...i used to really despise a skirt suit...maybe now bc i have to wear suits for work i no longer bat an eye.


----------



## G&Smommy

melisande said:


> Try Decades Two, Kat's Luxury and Luxury-Zurich, as a start. Also Refinery. These sellers also sell on ebay, but most also maintain brick and mortar consignment stores, and regularly receive Chanel.



Thanks!


----------



## ladysarah

AEGIS said:


> i actually like the skirt suit together...i used to really despise a skirt suit...maybe now bc i have to wear suits for work i no longer bat an eye.



I like Stanford Blatch's grandmother in Sex and the City! she was super stylish, and a model of superb grooming... Seriously though, I dont think there is anything wrong with a matching suit, it makes one look really well put together. Just personally I find them a little aging. /i went through the thread and this is still how I like to wear it...


----------



## mavsun

lightdays said:


> My current jackets. What do you think?



*lightdays*, I like them, especially the first one. It would bring you rocker chic.


----------



## rainrowan

Question: how does the sizing on the Chanel cropped jackets  work? To get that look, is it buying your regular size, or having to size down one? Sorry if this sounds ignoramus-like :shame:


----------



## birkin101

The fit should be the same regardless of the length


----------



## ladysarah

rainrowan said:


> Question: how does the sizing on the Chanel cropped jackets  work? To get that look, is it buying your regular size, or having to size down one? Sorry if this sounds ignoramus-like :shame:



I second Birkin's response. The size is always the same cropped or not. If Its one thing the french do to perfection is tailoring & fit! (sorry French people, there are a lot of things you do to perfection... macaroons another one that crops to mind...)If you are buying a jacket try it first and even let them alter it for you so its perfect. (as it should be, for the cost!)


----------



## gracekelly

^^I would just add one thing to these comments.  One time I was lulled into buying a jacket that was two sizes too big and altered down for me.  Here was the problem,  I liked the longer length of the jacket (due to larger size) but I did not like the pocket placement.  The manager agreed with me and took it back ASAP.  I learned from that lesson!


----------



## lmac408

I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?

Thanks!


----------



## ladysarah

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



its beautiful  - and it would only need the most minor twigging, depending on what you want to wear it with. Dont let anyone but CHANEL touch it. I dont live in the US, so I cannot recommend a place, but if you go to the boutique they should be geared up to help you do it properly. The cost would be minimal depending on what needs to be done. Keep us posted!


----------



## melisande

ladysarah said:


> its beautiful  - and it would only need the most minor twigging, depending on what you want to wear it with. Dont let anyone but CHANEL touch it. I dont live in the US, so I cannot recommend a place, but if you go to the boutique they should be geared up to help you do it properly. The cost would be minimal depending on what needs to be done. Keep us posted!



Be careful about assuming that all USA Chanel boutiques have good alterations staff. This is not the case.  I've seen some disastrous alterations, done at Chanel boutiques in the USA.  My advice would be to simply make sure that the alterationist is expert, whether your go through Chanel or through a department store, or through another tailor.

I've paid about $250 USD to have a jacket altered down one full size.


----------



## calisnoopy

ladysarah said:


> I like Stanford Blatch's grandmother in Sex and the City! she was super stylish, and a model of superb grooming... Seriously though, I dont think there is anything wrong with a matching suit, it makes one look really well put together. Just personally I find them a little aging. /i went through the thread and this is still how I like to wear it...


 
oh wow this is such an old pic hehe...i used to have this M by MJ jacket and the matching skirt too hehe


----------



## audreylita

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



I would go to Chanel on 57th Street, have recently had many of my older blazers re-altered with new updated shoulder pads and sleeves tapered.  Your sleeves do need to be tapered and I wouldn't trust anyone except them to do it.  Also, they will know how to alter the chain at the bottom of the hem.  I had a couple of blazers altered some years back by a wonderful professional tailor and the chains are a mess.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



Gorgeous jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

I have had good alterations at the boutique and awful ones at Saks.  I actually feel that my tailor is better than any of them.  AL, I bought a couple of vintage jackets where the chains were not so hot or in in one case, missing.  I went to a craft store and found new chain that was essentially identical and had it sewn in by the tailor.  I actually did one myself!  It wasn't that difficult.  I think that if you have a tailor that you work with and trust, and who understands couture quality clothing, that is the best way to go.  Hard to find them, however.

Imac408, congrats on a fabulous find!  One in a million to find on sale!


----------



## melisande

^^ Agree that the important thing is really to find an expert person -- whether they work for Chanel, for a store or are an independent tailor.

An expert person will have dealt with Chanel jackets before and will know what to do with the chain.


----------



## birkin101

http://buro247.ru/events/photo-reports/4852.html


----------



## birkin101

pfw


----------



## birkin101

,.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Love this! Enjoy. 



lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## meluvs2shop

AEGIS said:


> i actually like the skirt suit together...i used to really despise a skirt suit...maybe now bc i have to wear suits for work i no longer bat an eye.



I like the look too. I have a black Chanel skirt suit that I love. I feel very ladylike when I wear it.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Suzie

Ladies, for those of you who have Chanel suits could you please offer your opinions. I am a US size 8 and I am debating on whether to puchase a Chanel suit is Size 44. It is a good price and in the colours I like and a classic style. Do you think that that is too much to alter in?


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> Ladies, for those of you who have Chanel suits could you please offer your opinions. I am a US size 8 and I am debating on whether to puchase a Chanel suit is Size 44. It is a good price and in the colours I like and a classic style. Do you think that that is too much to alter in?



If I'm doing the math correctly, you'd normally be a size 40?  I actually bought two Chanel blazers at a consignment shop yesterday and tried one on that was two sizes two big.  The alterations would have moved the shoulders too much and left the sleeve length at an awkward bracelet length, plus the entire sleeve would have had to be tapered.

It's an awful lot of work with unknown results.  If you can buy this piece at a really good price then I'd say go for it.  

(I did buy two blazers yesterday that fit off the rack and will preview them here shortly)


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> If I'm doing the math correctly, you'd normally be a size 40? I actually bought two Chanel blazers at a consignment shop yesterday and tried one on that was two sizes two big. The alterations would have moved the shoulders too much and left the sleeve length at an awkward bracelet length, plus the entire sleeve would have had to be tapered.
> 
> It's an awful lot of work with unknown results. If you can buy this piece at a really good price then I'd say go for it.
> 
> (I did buy two blazers yesterday that fit off the rack and will preview them here shortly)


 
Thank you, can't wait to see your new purchases.


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


>



This is a cool look!! White jeans and chanel jacket!!


----------



## audreylita

This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.  

I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Suzie

They are stunning!!


----------



## birkin101

Both are simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## arnott

lightdays said:


> My current jackets. What do you think?



Modeling pics, please!


----------



## mavsun

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



OMG, *audreylita*, I love love the first one. if you do not mind, could you please PM me how much it is and where you got it? 

you should call your mannequin Luckie, because she is so lucky to wear all those beautiful things.


----------



## poptarts

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



I actually think the jacket fits perfect on you. A little room so you can layer during colder seasons. If you're looking to alter I would just take it to NMs and let them handle it. 




audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



Gorgeous jackets! As for your mannequin, she looks like a Sasha to me


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



I love both!! The second one is so cool!! I think your mannequin looks like a Giselle to me!!


----------



## G&Smommy

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?


 
Gorgeous jackets!  What season(s) are they from?  Congrats!


----------



## lightdays

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



I LOVE the first one! You must have a killer body to fit in those jackets.


----------



## meluvs2shop

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



Awesome pieces!


----------



## lightdays

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



Gorgeous jacket! It looks great on you. Can I ask what size it is? I hear it generally costs over $200 to get it altered at Chanel. I've never gotten mine altered so I can't give you opinions on that. I should though, I have this cute and cozy jacket/sweater I bought at a killer price, but it's a tad tight on me. Chanel jackets flatter any woman's figure. Love them.


----------



## audreylita

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous jackets!  What season(s) are they from?  Congrats!



The black one is 04 and came with a matching sundress (which is going to be sent off to yet another consignment shop).  The black and white one is from 06.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



Gorgeous! I think she looks like a Gabrielle!


----------



## audreylita

HermesNewbie said:


> Gorgeous! I think she looks like a Gabrielle!


 
Like Gabrielle Solis, from Desparate Housewives!


----------



## Greentea

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



Amazing, amazing, amazing.


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



I should note that I customized the black blazer in the second photo.  The entire jacket is edged in black silky gauzy fabric.  The sleeve cuffs had three layers of this fabric and I found it a bit too much so took off one of the layers.  This made the sleeve length a bit shorter which I like and also made it a little less fussy.   I may end up taking off one more layer so there would only be one piece of fabric, not sure yet.  Will have to wear it a few times to decide.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## Samia

^ Wow! really love this!


----------



## Samia

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



Beautiful !


----------



## lmac408

^ The jacket in my pic is a 40, and its a bit big but not huge, which is odd because I'm usually a size 2 or 4 (max). For reference, I wear a 38 in stella mccartney and 2 in theory. However, I have broader shoulders so for any jacket that has narrower shoulders/chest, I tend to need a bigger size. I guess sizing just really depends on the jacket because I can be anything from a 36-40 depending on the piece.


----------



## ladysarah

lmac408 said:


> ^ The jacket in my pic is a 40, and its a bit big but not huge, which is odd because I'm usually a size 2 or 4 (max). For reference, I wear a 38 in stella mccartney and 2 in theory. However, I have broader shoulders so for any jacket that has narrower shoulders/chest, I tend to need a bigger size. I guess sizing just really depends on the jacket because I can be anything from a 36-40 depending on the piece.



this is true for me as well. Sizing & fit does depend a lot on the design. here is a lovely  photo of Larkie wearing one of her extensive collection....http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/chanel-du-jour-part-2-a-423562-212.html#post20904964 she always looks really good with her jackets.


----------



## ladysarah

...and here is my beloved chanel tweed from an older collection. teamed with the little Hermes herbag or  chanel reissue 224. What do you think looks best ladies? any advice would be much appreciated...


----------



## bem3231

ladysarah said:
			
		

> ...and here is my beloved chanel tweed from an older collection. teamed with the little Hermes herbag or  chanel reissue 224. What do you think looks best ladies? any advice would be much appreciated...



Lovely! While both bags have an understated wow factor that pairs perfectly with your jacket, I am partial to the reissue.


----------



## audreylita

ladysarah said:


> ...and here is my beloved chanel tweed from an older collection. teamed with the little Hermes herbag or  chanel reissue 224. What do you think looks best ladies? any advice would be much appreciated...



Love it, both bags work perfectly!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Spring 2007 Navy/White Checkered Jacket with Sequin Coco Crest*

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0162fffc2e0e970d-pi


----------



## ladysarah

thank you ladies!



bem3231 said:


> Lovely! While both bags have an understated wow factor that pairs perfectly with your jacket, I am partial to the reissue.



yes I am very fond of the 224 as well. It was really hard to find a navy with ruthenium hardware, whicj I wanted to match the buttons of the jacket. I will try to post photos.




audreylita said:


> Love it, both bags work perfectly!



very kind of you! I know there are lots photos of ladies carry birkins with their jackets - which was becoming a bit of a cliché... but I think you are right it looks fine as its quite undestated. Would love to see photos of you with your jackets and you fab raisin Kelly! One day I will get a little 28 to restore - as you are my inspiration!!...


----------



## gracekelly

*ladysarah*, I am partial to the Chanel bag with your jacket (just love this particular bag!), but for a more understated look, the Herbag is perfect.  

*Calisnoppy*, just fabulous!


----------



## birkingal

lmac408 said:


> I just got a beautiful tweed jacket on sale at NM but its a bit big. I want to have it altered. Should I go to NM or Chanel? I live in NYC - does anyone have a recommendation? How much would this sort of thing cost?
> 
> Thanks!



*lmac408*, this is absolutely stunning! I had a Chanel jacket of mine altered by a local tailor. Never again. Unless it's someone you know who is used to high end designer clothes, I would go straight to Chanel.


----------



## birkingal

schadenfreude said:


> I have bad luck posting images, but let's give it a shot.




I LOOOOOOVE this jacket. Absolutely to die for.


----------



## birkingal

ms piggy said:


> Thank you to all for posting the pics, very inspirational. Hope you don't mind me sharing a few pics.



*ms piggy*, I'm so in love with your Chanel cardigan. So wearable whether it's for work or casual.


----------



## schadenfreude

birkingal said:


> I LOOOOOOVE this jacket. Absolutely to die for.



Ha ha! Thank you... I ended up flipping it on eBay since it was just a little bit too small, and the cashmere is surprisingly dense -- it was way too hot to wear at work!


----------



## vhdos

I have yet to add a classic Chanel tweed jacket to my wardrobe - it's on my short list of things I must own.  The thing is, mine would get pretty limited use, so I don't want to spend a small fortune on it.  Is it even possible to find a cute, vintage piece around the $500 price range, or am I out of my mind?


----------



## gracekelly

vhdos said:


> I have yet to add a classic Chanel tweed jacket to my wardrobe - it's on my short list of things I must own.  The thing is, mine would get pretty limited use, so I don't want to spend a small fortune on it.  Is it even possible to find a cute, vintage piece around the $500 price range, or am I out of my mind?



I think that the only pieces you will find at that price point are from the 90's or 2000.


----------



## audreylita

vhdos said:


> I have yet to add a classic Chanel tweed jacket to my wardrobe - it's on my short list of things I must own.  The thing is, mine would get pretty limited use, so I don't want to spend a small fortune on it.  Is it even possible to find a cute, vintage piece around the $500 price range, or am I out of my mind?



Since jackets have skyrocketed in price, resale prices have gone up incrementally as well.  Odds of you finding anything under $1,000 are pretty slim.  I'm sure they're out there but you'll have to look a bit harder.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Since jackets have skyrocketed in price, resale prices have gone up incrementally as well.  *Odds of you finding anything under $1,000 are pretty slim. * I'm sure they're out there but you'll have to look a bit harder.




That you would even considering wearing


----------



## angelastoel

ladysarah said:


> ...and here is my beloved chanel tweed from an older collection. teamed with the little Hermes herbag or  chanel reissue 224. What do you think looks best ladies? any advice would be much appreciated...



It depends on how you style the jacket. If you style your jacket casual with jeans I prefer the chanel. So you add a little extra glam.
If you style your jacket with a skirt, I think the Hermes looks better, because it dresses the look a little bit down and make you look more effordless.
But in the end I like both of the bags with anything, hehe!


----------



## vhdos

gracekelly said:


> That you would even considering wearing



I've seen quite a few older jackets that I would wear - sometimes, the vintage stuff is really cool actually.


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy

Dont think I ever posted these...but if I did, sorry!!


----------



## Suzie

Gorgoues photos, you have so many jackets/cardigans. Love the black/white in the last pic.


----------



## calisnoopy

^^thanksss


----------



## foxycleopatra

I absolutely ADORE this piece......just spectacular in every way.....I've been looking for this piece in a size 34 (maybe 36?) for YEARS on end but to no avail.


----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> yes I also like it - though its CHANEL look, rather than actual CHANEL. Mark Jacobs, Luella, and even Zara do a few of those than can be rather nice. i think in a photo is more easy to mistake them. Anyway if any of you ladies out there like vintage - like I do, I found this interesting article on the internet.
> 
> ''If you are lucky enough to have a vintage Chanel suit somewhere in your closet, it can be well worth the effort and expense to have it brought up to date. Here are some easy ways to give it a modern take.
> 
> Difficulty: Moderate
> Instructions
> Things You'll Need:
> Blouse
> Necklace
> Boots
> Step 1
> Be open-minded when you try on a vintage Chanel suit. Some of the details, such as large shoulder pads or tacky buttons, may be easier than you think to change. Remember that the fabric in vintage Chanel will be especially high quality and most vintage Chanel suits will have been custom made, so you have a real investment piece on your hands that is well worth saving.
> 
> Step 2
> Realize that many of today's Chanel suits have skirts that hit around the knee and short, tailored jackets. You can get this look by bringing up the hemline of a longer skirt and tailoring a long, shapeless jacket.
> 
> Step 3
> Call your nearest Chanel clothing boutique (if there is one within a reasonable distance) and ask if they have a seamstress on staff who can rework a vintage suit. Or, call a local department store that carries Chanel and ask the salesperson to recommend someone who can do some strategic alterations.
> 
> Step 4
> Make sure that any tailor or seamstress you select is comfortable working with Chanel, since you will want to maintain the original detailing and quality of your suit.
> 
> Step 5
> Look at some of the current Chanel suits to get ideas of what you like. Try on different cuts to see what suits you best so you can get an idea of what type of alterations you would like done to your vintage suit. You might also collect pictures of suits you like to give your tailor an idea of what you want to achieve with the final product.
> 
> When you visit the tailor, bring a blouse and boots or pumps and jewelry you will wear with your suit to give him or her an idea of how you will wear the finished item. This will help both of you envision what type of changes to make.
> See if you can buy new Chanel buttons, as this is a quick and easy way to update a suit quickly.
> Steer clear of trendy alterations. You want the changes to keep the suit looking fresh and modern for a while.
> Be prepared to spend on your alterations. Chanel suits are so well made they are worth investing in strategic changes so you will be able to wear the item today.''
> 
> what do you think? Is it do able?





ladysarah said:


> Into vintage big time these days... A its summer I wear this little cotton pink CHANEL jacket in SOOO  many ways. Nautical look, with organic cotton stripy t shirt and miniature fob compass.... With a cashmere pashmina scarf thats identical colour and soft as candy floss. Perfect for those London BBQ's... The ferosciously high shoes are actually very comfy ( a few seasons old, not quite vintage....) and a good accessory for the vintage jacket as a little bit of height is always good. Anyone else likes vintage CHANEL?



well - to the lady who asked about vintage - I am a big fun and have a few nice pieces. I ve posted before about this - so I wont bore everyone if you have a look at this thread - there are some more pictures...


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkingal

calisnoopy said:


> Dont think I ever posted these...but if I did, sorry!!
> 
> View attachment 1591749
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591750



*calisnoopy*, wow. WOW. WOW! You have an incredible collection of Chanel jackets.


----------



## birkingal

ladysarah said:


> thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am very fond of the 224 as well. It was really hard to find a navy with ruthenium hardware, whicj I wanted to match the buttons of the jacket. I will try to post photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very kind of you! I know there are lots photos of ladies carry birkins with their jackets - which was becoming a bit of a cliché... but I think you are right it looks fine as its quite undestated. Would love to see photos of you with your jackets and you fab raisin Kelly! One day I will get a little 28 to restore - as you are my inspiration!!...



*ladysarah, *I'm loving the black Chanel jacket. I remember seeing a 1960s jacket at a Chanel exhibition and thinking goodness, it's still in fashion in the 21st century. I don't think their jackets will ever go out of fashion. Their prices, however, just go up, up and up. BTW, the Herbag and flap are FAB!


----------



## birkingal

birkin101 said:


>




*birkin101*, so elegant! Thank you for posting these photos and keeping this thread alive.


----------



## gracekelly

I would like to clarify a comment I made up-thread.  I have no problem with some of the very vintage jackets out there style-wise.  I think the problem is age vs. storage.  By that I mean, you might find a jacket in a style that is very au courant, but it has not been well taken care of and literally smells or has significant damage to the fabric. Old stains will not come out easily if at all.   Dry cleaning can do only so much.  I think that what is available at the very lower price points very often falls in to that category.  Caveat Emptor.


----------



## smurfet

calisnoopy said:


> Dont think I ever posted these...but if I did, sorry!!
> 
> View attachment 1591750


 
*C*-  I have this jacket too and have been thinking about cutting off the bows in the front.  Did you have the boutique do it or did you do it yourself?  They look easy to just snip off.


----------



## smurfet

calisnoopy said:


> View attachment 1591732
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1591735


 
I like how you wear the first jacket.  Mine looks a bit frumpy on me, esp the reverse side.  I'm gonna try rolling up the sleeves like you.

How do you usually wear the sequin lattice cardigan?  I loved it when I bought it but have been so uninspired as to how to wear it.  I paired it with a tank and shorts once.  It was ok.


----------



## foxgal

ladysarah said:


> well - to the lady who asked about vintage - I am a big fun and have a few nice pieces. I ve posted before about this - so I wont bore everyone if you have a look at this thread - there are some more pictures...


 
Fascinating - would love to score a vintage jacket


----------



## calisnoopy

foxycleopatra said:


> I absolutely ADORE this piece......just spectacular in every way.....I've been looking for this piece in a size 34 (maybe 36?) for YEARS on end but to no avail.


 
ohhh i see it on eBay quite a bit, you can always get it taken in?  it ran small too...i think this was a 38 or 40...the 2004 and 2005 seasons ran quite tiny...



birkin101 said:


>


 
love this look, the red and the birkin!!!



birkingal said:


> *calisnoopy*, wow. WOW. WOW! You have an incredible collection of Chanel jackets.


 
awww thanks!!



smurfet said:


> *C*- I have this jacket too and have been thinking about cutting off the bows in the front. Did you have the boutique do it or did you do it yourself? They look easy to just snip off.


 
mine actually came w/o the chiffon ties and i cant see to find a pic but after i got it, i had my seamstress reattach some black silk chiffon ties to the front since i liked that look better but im sure you can just snip it off or ask a seamstress to do it...



smurfet said:


> I like how you wear the first jacket. Mine looks a bit frumpy on me, esp the reverse side. I'm gonna try rolling up the sleeves like you.
> 
> How do you usually wear the sequin lattice cardigan? I loved it when I bought it but have been so uninspired as to how to wear it. I paired it with a tank and shorts once. It was ok.


 
ohhh yah that one i had altered too cos it was a smidge big in diff areas and rolling up the sleeves help hehe...i actually like the houndstooth side a bit more heehee

and the sequin lattice i wear it with any tees and skinny jeans or shorts LOL...its a pretty easy to pair piece...

wow, i guess we have a lot of similar CC items =)


----------



## mikeyta

ladysarah said:


> well - to the lady who asked about vintage - I am a big fun and have a few nice pieces. I ve posted before about this - so I wont bore everyone if you have a look at this thread - there are some more pictures...


Ladysarah, 
I hope that you have a blue navy jacket from Karl with the number 5 on the sleeve
I love that jacket and I ended up to buy 2 of them.


----------



## mikeyta

I like this thread and I want to share with you my Chanel collection.
In the past, Karl has one time put his collection with the signature of Gabrielle which is name of Coco. I have some pieces from that collection.
[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]http://i1127
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.photobucket.com/albums/l633/miekyta/1328833535.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i will post some more pictures later for the rest of my collection


----------



## mikeyta




----------



## mavsun

*mikeyta*, love your jackets. the second one is so exquisite.


----------



## mavsun

*calisnoopy*, great collection!


----------



## mavsun

foxycleopatra said:


> I absolutely ADORE this piece......just spectacular in every way.....I've been looking for this piece in a size 34 (maybe 36?) for YEARS on end but to no avail.



hehe, *foxycleopatra*, I have been looking for this one too, but in size 38. someone please help us.


----------



## calisnoopy

mavsun said:


> *calisnoopy*, great collection!


 
thanksss, you too!!



mavsun said:


> hehe, *foxycleopatra*, I have been looking for this one too, but in size 38. someone please help us.


 
ill keep an eye out for it and let you guys know here if i see one...though like i said, if you need a 36/38...if it comes around in a 40 or 42...i would grab it cos the alterations wont be bad at all and a lot of the 2004 and 2005 pieces ran much smaller...id say 1-2 sizes smaller than current CC rtw sometimes


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## carport

birkin101 said:


> .



I love this photo of beautiful Elizabeth Taylor! Thanks!


----------



## Samia

*mikeyta*, love your Chanel jackets!


----------



## mikeyta

thanks Samia, Mavsun 
I will post haute a couture from chanel collection in the future.


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


> .



The Liz photo ^^


----------



## melisande

mavsun said:


> hehe, *foxycleopatra*, I have been looking for this one too, but in size 38. someone please help us.



This was on ebay so many times over the last year (various sizes, including yours)!  It's too bad!


----------



## mavsun

calisnoopy said:


> thanksss, you too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ill keep an eye out for it and let you guys know here if i see one...though like i said, if you need a 36/38...if it comes around in a 40 or 42...i would grab it cos the alterations wont be bad at all and a lot of the 2004 and 2005 pieces ran much smaller...id say 1-2 sizes smaller than current CC rtw sometimes



thanks for the info *calisnoopy*. that is very helpful! now I know I have some room.


----------



## mavsun

mikeyta said:


> thanks Samia, Mavsun
> I will post haute a couture from chanel collection in the future.



waiting......


----------



## mavsun

melisande said:


> This was on ebay so many times over the last year (various sizes, including yours)!  It's too bad!



Yes, it is too bad. I will keep an eye out there from now on.


----------



## UrbanYogini

Okay please tell me who is she with an amazing Chanel collection and what bag is that she has in this picture......?



birkin101 said:


>


----------



## UrbanYogini

Okay ladies so I have been a loyal Louis Vuitton fan but lately I have been falling in love with Chanel.  I don't own anything Chanel YET and was leaning toward getting a Chanel purse or J12 watch but now I am lusting for a Chanel Jacket.  Which one would you suggest purchasing first?


----------



## KayuuKathey

Omg I love the jackets. I also like when it is worn draped over the shoulders or with a pair of jeans. ya know?


----------



## birkingal

mikeyta said:


> I like this thread and I want to share with you my Chanel collection.
> In the past, Karl has one time put his collection with the signature of Gabrielle which is name of Coco. I have some pieces from that collection.
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i1127
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .photobucket.com/albums/l633/miekyta/1328833535.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will post some more pictures later for the rest of my collection




*mikeyta*, thank you for sharing these. They're absolutely divine.


----------



## birkingal

I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003. 





[


----------



## UrbanYogini

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



This is stunning! Love it.


----------



## mikeyta

hello Birkingal
the jacket is very lovely.


----------



## lmac408

I love that! Where did you find it?


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Greentea

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Congrats, friend!!!


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> .



I just adore the cropped navy one... Is it from the new collection? 



foxgal said:


> Fascinating - would love to score a vintage jacket



some of the vintage jackets are so well made - it is practically a religious experience to put them on! a bit like the iconic kelly Having said that vintage is not for everyone and in my view looks best teamed with something really new and cutting edge - to avoid the 'I havent updated my wardrobe for a decade ' look...I also think vintage looks best on the very young and the rather old ladies. Some vintage pieces are just frumpy and need imagination to look good. My sister who is the epitome of style wears a very vintage tweed - two sizes too big - as a kind of overcoat and it looks fabulous. When I tried it _ I just looked fat! 


vhdos said:


> I've seen quite a few older jackets that I would wear - sometimes, the vintage stuff is really cool actually.


absolutely!


----------



## Samia

birkin101 said:
			
		

> .



Beautiful jacket and also that Celine.

Sent from my iPod touch using PurseForum


----------



## anitol

Does any one know how much a brand new Chanel jacked is because I'm think about getting me one for my B-day


----------



## itsadorable

Has anyone have in their wardrobe clothing pieces from the 95C collection, I would like to compare the side labels they have. I acquired and item and everything looks perfect but the side label makes me think something is not right please help Chanel clothing lovers!!!!


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


 
Birkingal, this jacket is absolutely stunning!!!! It will look fabulous on you.


----------



## audreylita

anitol said:


> Does any one know how much a brand new Chanel jacked is because I'm think about getting me one for my B-day



I have found that prices vary greatly between free standing Chanel boutiques and Chanel clothes found in department stores.


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Birkingal, this jacket is absolutely stunning!!!! It will look fabulous on you.



*Suzie, Greentea & Urban Yogini*, thank you!!


----------



## birkingal

mikeyta said:


> hello Birkingal
> the jacket is very lovely.



Thank you, *Mikeyta*!


----------



## birkingal

I'm breaking this out in anticipation of spring. It's from 06P which I had it altered down 3 sizes.


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> I'm breaking this out in anticipation of spring. It's from 06P which I had it altered down 3 sizes.


 Another gorgeous jacket with great styling!


----------



## ysbooey

It's 8k SGD in Singapore for tweed jacket.


----------



## mavsun

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



 beautiful.


----------



## mavsun

Suzie said:


> Another gorgeous jacket with great styling!



I agree.


----------



## Suzie

I purchased my first pre-loved jacket recently, here are the sellers pics, they are better than mine.


----------



## Suzie

Sorry for this newbie question I have ladies, when threads come loose do you just cut them off?


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Another gorgeous jacket with great styling!



Thank you, *Suzie*!


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Sorry for this newbie question I have ladies, when threads come loose do you just cut them off?



*Suzie*, that is one beautiful Chanel jacket! I love neutral colored jackets because there's so much you can do with them. I don't know if it's a no-no but personally, I snip off any loose ends including the ones on my LV shawl. I've actually pulled a couple of loose threads accidentally and they caused more damage ush:


----------



## birkingal

mavsun said:


> beautiful.



awww...thank you so much, *mavsun*!


----------



## birkingal

audreylita said:


> I have found that prices vary greatly between free standing Chanel boutiques and Chanel clothes found in department stores.



I managed to pop into a Chanel concession store inside Selfridges in London. Cardigans go for approximately £1500. Jackets, depending on the fabric range from £2K - £3.5K. This doesn't include the more exclusive pieces though.


----------



## Suzie

birkingal said:


> *Suzie*, that is one beautiful Chanel jacket! I love neutral colored jackets because there's so much you can do with them. I don't know if it's a no-no but personally, I snip off any loose ends including the ones on my LV shawl. I've actually pulled a couple of loose threads accidentally and they caused more damage ush:


 
Whew, that makes me feel better, this jacket was pre-loved and it had quite a few loose threads so I just snipped them off. Does this happen a lot that they come undone or loose?


----------



## birkingal

Suzie said:


> Whew, that makes me feel better, this jacket was pre-loved and it had quite a few loose threads so I just snipped them off. Does this happen a lot that they come undone or loose?




Not really. I rarely have to deal with loose threads. The same goes for my Isabel Marant Atika jacket. Recently, I've had to trim off the loose threads near the shoulders and sleeves.


----------



## audreylita

Suzie said:


> Sorry for this newbie question I have ladies, when threads come loose do you just cut them off?



It's best to pull them through to the other side.  Usually they'll stay put if they're long enough.  If they're too short I will put a couple of stitches to keep them in place and out of sight.  Cutting them off could cause problems down the road.

The jacket is gorgeous!  Absolutely love the color combination.  A lucky find, major congrats!


----------



## Suzie

audreylita said:


> It's best to pull them through to the other side. Usually they'll stay put if they're long enough. If they're too short I will put a couple of stitches to keep them in place and out of sight. Cutting them off could cause problems down the road.
> 
> The jacket is gorgeous! Absolutely love the color combination. A lucky find, major congrats!


 
Thank you for your expert advice Audreylita! I will definately do that in the future.

I am happy with the jacket, being my first Chanel piece and when it gets cold, in a few months time I will be able to wear it.


----------



## phoebe.bqueen

These are goo d ideas


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkingal

Chanel 03 jacket.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## mavsun

birkingal said:


> Chanel 03 jacket.



beautiful!


----------



## mavsun

thanks for all the great pictures, *birkin101*.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## calisnoopy

Chanel Spring 2004 Sequin Tweed Trim Black Short Trench Jacket


----------



## flower71

Suzie said:


> I purchased my first pre-loved jacket recently, here are the sellers pics, they are better than mine.


Happy you found your jacket! It's beautiful! This year I shall take the plunge for my first jacket...I am on the lookout from legit resellers so any help from you lovely tpers much appreciated


----------



## flower71

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


OMG, i missed this too! congrats, it's a beauty. 
calisnoopy, love your pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## HADASSA

Ladysarah

love your understated classy style. Can you please tell me if the cardis you saw at selfridges (prices around gbp1500) are simple and elegant like yours? This seems like the perfect weight for the tropics where i live.

Thank you


----------



## flower71

birkin101 said:


> .


sorry but can anyone tell me which style the lady in the first pic is wearing? I think that's the kind of jacket I am looking for


----------



## simone72

flower71 said:


> sorry but can anyone tell me which style the lady in the first pic is wearing? I think that's the kind of jacket I am looking for



Are you referring to post 1201? If so the jacket is Michael Michael Kors not Chanel and I have it is was barely $200 they made a similar for spring and is on NAP for about $175


----------



## flower71

simone72 said:


> Are you referring to post 1201? If so the jacket is Michael Michael Kors not Chanel and I have it is was barely $200 they made a similar for spring and is on NAP for about $175


thanks so much! I love it


----------



## AndreaD

Oh, I want a Chanel jacket, too!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## Suzie

flower71 said:


> Happy you found your jacket! It's beautiful! This year I shall take the plunge for my first jacket...I am on the lookout from legit resellers so any help from you lovely tpers much appreciated


 Thank you so much, I can't wait for winter so I can wear it.


----------



## ladysarah

simone72 said:


> Are you referring to post 1201? If so the jacket is Michael Michael Kors not Chanel and I have it is was barely $200 they made a similar for spring and is on NAP for about $175



ooh which one are you referring to? could you post a link- sounds fab...




HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah
> 
> love your understated classy style. Can you please tell me if the cardis you saw at selfridges (prices around gbp1500) are simple and elegant like yours? This seems like the perfect weight for the tropics where i live.
> 
> Thank you


thank you! which on are you referring to though?


----------



## simone72

ladysarah said:


> ooh which one are you referring to? could you post a link- sounds fab...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! which on are you referring to though?



Ok so here is this springs version very similar to the picture

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/175555

I will try and post a pic of mine which is the actual one of the post.


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> ooh which one are you referring to? could you post a link- sounds fab...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! which on are you referring to though?


 
So sorry. I am new to posting and still feeling my way around. I am referring to the      cardi you are wearing walking through the park (on page 29) of this thread. At the same time did you see any with the typical 4-pocket, buttons down the front, 3/4 sleeve, 3 buttons at cuff? Will be in Paris and London end of March/ beginning of April so it will be easier to zero in on the stores with stock and hope they are still available then. Thank you kindly.


----------



## ladysarah

HADASSA said:


> So sorry. I am new to posting and still feeling my way around. I am referring to the      cardi you are wearing walking through the park (on page 29) of this thread. At the same time did you see any with the typical 4-pocket, buttons down the front, 3/4 sleeve, 3 buttons at cuff? Will be in Paris and London end of March/ beginning of April so it will be easier to zero in on the stores with stock and hope they are still available then. Thank you kindly.



oh I see... you mean this one? It's from a few seasons ago, but do not fret as CHANEL usually brings out something along those lines from each collection. I do not think they are suitable for the tropics though. the cashmere is pretty substantial, it more suitable for say English summer or a winter in a sunny resort on a greek island. (which is what I bought it for.)


----------



## flower71

ladysarah said:


> oh I see... you mean this one? It's from a few seasons ago, but do not fret as CHANEL usually brings out something along those lines from each collection. I do not think they are suitable for the tropics though. the cashmere is pretty substantial, it more suitable for say English summer or a winter in a sunny resort on a greek island. (which is what I bought it for.)


lovely pic! oh I am dreaming of that sunny resort right now...


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> oh I see... you mean this one? It's from a few seasons ago, but do not fret as CHANEL usually brings out something along those lines from each collection. I do not think they are suitable for the tropics though. the cashmere is pretty substantial, it more suitable for say English summer or a winter in a sunny resort on a greek island. (which is what I bought it for.)


 
Thank you. I think the coldest we might get down to is about 20 degrees celsius. I really do not want to spend that much money for my wardrobe to wear it more than I will.LOL


----------



## ladysarah

thank you ladies! I do think it 's a nice piece. ( bought it in grey as well...:shame but it will be too way warm for the tropics. chanel cashmere needs a proper winter! I am walking in London in this shot...umbrella and all as you can see.


----------



## birkingal

ladysarah said:


> thank you ladies! I do think it 's a nice piece. ( bought it in grey as well...:shame but it will be too way warm for the tropics. chanel cashmere needs a proper winter! I am walking in London in this shot...umbrella and all as you can see.



This is such a classic and beautiful cardigan.


----------



## Samia

ladysarah said:


> thank you ladies! I do think it 's a nice piece. ( bought it in grey as well...:shame but it will be too way warm for the tropics. chanel cashmere needs a proper winter! I am walking in London in this shot...umbrella and all as you can see.



Simply Beautiful!


----------



## Flip88

ladysarah said:
			
		

> thank you ladies! I do think it 's a nice piece. ( bought it in grey as well...:shame but it will be too way warm for the tropics. chanel cashmere needs a proper winter! I am walking in London in this shot...umbrella and all as you can see.



Stunning!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## audreylita

I wore it today but didn't keep it on long enough to get a picture.  So Miss Mannequin gets to show it off.


----------



## birkin101

Another angle from Hermes in Action


----------



## KayuuKathey

birkin101 said:


> Another angle from Hermes in Action



now that is a lovely combo


----------



## karen25

audreylita said:


> This is how my mannequin wears my two latest acquisitions.
> 
> I really should name her, anyone have any suggestions?



These are stunning!! (You have such great style) I really admire you!


----------



## mavsun

*audreylita*, you always have the great jackets. Love your taste.


----------



## audreylita

karen25 said:


> These are stunning!! (You have such great style) I really admire you!


----------



## audreylita

mavsun said:


> *audreylita*, you always have the great jackets. Love your taste.



Thank you!


----------



## mavsun

audreylita said:


> Thank you!



you are the one who should be thanked. you have great taste. 

next time when you see gorgeous jackets in 36/38/40 with great deal, do you mind PMing me if there is not too much trouble for you?


----------



## birkin101

I am in love!!! Is this from new collection?


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> I am in love!!! Is this from new collection?



this is from the byzantine collection. You may find the odd thing from it left in the boutiques. Its very glamorous, not my taste actually, but beautiful if you have the lifestyle for it!


----------



## birkin101

I wish I did.......but I just love love love everything pretty! Can't help myself.


----------



## birkin101




----------



## birkingal

birkin101 said:


> Another angle from Hermes in Action



Oh.My.Word! I want your coat. Badly. Absolutely beyond exquisite and your Constance is TDF!


----------



## birkingal

I'm not sure if these have been posted before but they're relatively old photos. Photo credit goes to Just Jared and Daily Mail and edited by me for my blog.


----------



## audreylita

birkingal said:


> Oh.My.Word! I want your coat. Badly. Absolutely beyond exquisite and your Constance is TDF!



Coat is from last season, just snagged it from a recent Chanel sale.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


>



great photos! love the green tweed!it would be perfect for my imaginary lifestyle.


----------



## birkin101

audreylita said:


> Coat is from last season, just snagged it from a recent Chanel sale.


 
I was just going to say the jacket is not mine, but yours.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## ladysarah

...with pearls and a good fit of course! I borrowed this photo from extrapetite blog. Its a chanel 'style' jacket rather than an actual chanel - but I think she looks superb. the pearls are mine - a recent vintage acquisition from ebay!


----------



## birkin101

Love everything about this look, except the pants....  You can't go wrong with pearls! Simply divine.


----------



## ladysarah

birkin101 said:


> Love everything about this look, except the pants....  You can't go wrong with pearls! Simply divine.



agree about the pants... a little off arent they? She does look great though. I love wearing CHANEL JACKETS with FAUX PEARLS - well they were made for each other werent they? I tend to go for vintage LOTUS rather than expensive CJ from chanel itself. After all that's what Coco CHANEL used to do.


----------



## birkin101

,,


----------



## ladysarah

also love this look... - not actual chanel per se - but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

ladysarah said:


> ...with pearls and a good fit of course! I borrowed this photo from extrapetite blog. Its a chanel 'style' jacket rather than an actual chanel - but I think she looks superb. the pearls are mine - a recent vintage acquisition from ebay!


 
Is it McGinn? It's very lovely!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## birkin101

,

Is this Chanel - 2nd photo?


----------



## onebagatime

Hello, Everyone. Would like to share my C jacket I got from end of season last winter. Thanks for letting me^^


----------



## jessdressed

^^ You are rockin that Chanel jacket! gorgeous!


----------



## onebagatime

jessdressed said:


> ^^ You are rockin that Chanel jacket! gorgeous!


 
Thank you for your kind words, Jessdressed!


----------



## toiletduck

Wow, you girls look great in your jackets!
I see that a lot of you ladies own pre-loved Chanel jackets. Aside from ebay, where can I find a good reseller?


----------



## calisnoopy

*Chanel Fall 2010 Blue Grey Tweed Jacket with Single Pearl Button *

http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b0168e87e55c7970c-pi








http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01630288ac8a970d-pi







http://www.corystyle.com/.a/6a0120a782cd66970b01630288ac9c970d-pi


----------



## Pao9

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



What an amazing jacket!


----------



## Isabelfan

birkingal said:
			
		

> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> [



This is beautiful. So classic yet still modern!


----------



## tweezer

ladysarah said:


> also love this look... - not actual chanel per se - but lovely nonetheless.


I love this jacket! Do you mind telling me where to purchase?


----------



## Pao9

This is my Chanel 04p jacket purchased in a thrift store! I love it! I guess the person donated because one of the seams was coming undone, but I took it to Chanel and they fixed it in 10 minutes!!


----------



## Pao9

And here's the picture!


----------



## birkingal

Pao9 said:


> What an amazing jacket!



Thank you, *Pao9*!


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## ladysarah

Pao9 said:


> This is my Chanel 04p jacket purchased in a thrift store! I love it! I guess the person donated because one of the seams was coming undone, but I took it to Chanel and they fixed it in 10 minutes!!



what a lucky find! well done you - we need more modelling shots!

here is one of my fave looks - its not an actual CHANEL jacket - its CHANEL inspired....


----------



## ahpeste

ladysarah said:
			
		

> what a lucky find! well done you - we need more modelling shots!
> 
> here is one of my fave looks - its not an actual CHANEL jacket - its CHANEL inspired....



Its very nice though... Do u mind sharing where o get that jacket?


----------



## Pao9

ladysarah said:
			
		

> what a lucky find! well done you - we need more modelling shots!
> 
> here is one of my fave looks - its not an actual CHANEL jacket - its CHANEL inspired....



Thank you!!!! I'll take some more modeling shots with another outfit!


----------



## ladysarah

Pao9 said:


> Thank you!!!! I'll take some more modeling shots with another outfit!



... and while we are waiting, here are some of my combos CHANEL JACKETS with CHANEL BAGS...  aVERY  casual look for running, after yoga etc....


----------



## ladysarah

... classic lambskin with CHANEL classic jacket - perfect for cocktais, public speeches , lunches , drinks and smart events...


----------



## ladysarah

my beloved blue, grey tweed with 2,55 in 224 - sooo understated - perfect for business meetings, afternoon tea or even a quick country walk accessorised with a chunky cashmere scarf...


----------



## ladysarah

...and what do you think fantasy tweed with brown lambskin hobo - for breakfast or a little morning shopping? Or shall I take the little pink bowler in caviar to celebrate the queen's jubillee in a ladylike manner? (thinking afternoon tea or early supper...with champagne, lots of it!) what do you think?


----------



## Pao9

ladysarah said:


> ... and while we are waiting, here are some of my combos CHANEL JACKETS with CHANEL BAGS...  aVERY  casual look for running, after yoga etc....



I love the sporty look, have you seen the sporty summer collection at the boutiques? They have all kinds of neon color nylon flaps! Price is a little high for a nylon bag!


----------



## H_addict

Can somebody tell me the season this jacket (providing it's CHANEL ) is from? TIA


----------



## ziadodina

H_addict said:


> Can somebody tell me the season this jacket (providing it's CHANEL ) is from? TIA



It's from 10p....


----------



## H_addict

ziadodina said:


> It's from 10p....


 
Thank you!


----------



## MsCandice

Wow, you know your stuff!!


ziadodina said:


> It's from 10p....


----------



## baglover1979

PurseXaXholic said:


> I love the way Miroslava Duma wears her's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and beyonce's look is in my lookbook


This look is nice, although she over did it with chanel bag.  Too much chanel.


----------



## baglover1979

H_addict said:


> Can somebody tell me the season this jacket (providing it's CHANEL ) is from? TIA


I love this look, very classy!


----------



## Elsie87

Wearing a Chanel jacket with a vintage Chanel bag:


----------



## tanty.e

ladysarah said:
			
		

> what a lucky find! well done you - we need more modelling shots!
> 
> here is one of my fave looks - its not an actual CHANEL jacket - its CHANEL inspired....



You look totally FABULOUS !!!!! ^^


----------



## bry_dee

Elsie87 said:


> Wearing a Chanel jacket with a vintage Chanel bag:



Wow your jacket looks amazing!


----------



## Elsie87

bry_dee said:


> Wow your jacket looks amazing!


 
Thank you!


----------



## ladysarah

:bump: any new fab jackets to post ? chanel inspired top shop, zara or j.crew always gets my vote... which means plenty of cash left over for that dream holiday...


----------



## annemerrick

Here is a photo of my Chanel jacket. Wish I had a modeling shot. I have only worn it once with black leather shorts, slouchy white t. It then became too hot!  Cannot wait for fall and the opportunity to wear again!


----------



## ladysarah

annemerrick said:


> Here is a photo of my Chanel jacket. Wish I had a modeling shot. I have only worn it once with black leather shorts, slouchy white t. It then became too hot!  Cannot wait for fall and the opportunity to wear again!



that looks like a lovely 80's piece. Either early Lagerfield (cc buttons) or late pre-Karl. The quality was amazing in those pieces. I also like the sound of the way you are giving it a fresh twist with shorts and a white t. Do get some photos done - sounds fab.


----------



## purplebirkins

onebagatime said:


> Hello, Everyone. Would like to share my C jacket I got from end of season last winter. Thanks for letting me^^



Oh you must post a larger photo! This is the 11a pre fall Byzantine jacket right? My local store only had the ivory version and I've been dying to find one in black.  Please post more pics?!


----------



## ladysarah

what do you think of this 'CHANEL' JACKET/SUIT? I SAW IT A TOPSHOP - I thought it looked great - nice sexy cut, convincing tweed and plenty of loose change from the 5K that a CHANEL original would cost these days...


----------



## 4Elegance

ladysarah said:
			
		

> what do you think of this 'CHANEL' JACKET/SUIT? I SAW IT A TOPSHOP - I thought it looked great - nice sexy cut, convincing tweed and plenty of loose change from the 5K that a CHANEL original would cost these days...



I'm not crazy about it.  Looks a bit boxy and seems that the material is a bit stiff IMHO.  I think you can find others


----------



## ladysarah

I LOVE 'chanel' from top shop actually! and here is Fiona Bruce with the real thing. I am not at all into 'celebrities' but I rather like Fiona's style...


----------



## Louboufan

ladysarah said:


> what a lucky find! well done you - we need more modelling shots!
> 
> here is one of my fave looks - its not an actual CHANEL jacket - its CHANEL inspired....


----------



## mil10

ladysarah said:


> I LOVE 'chanel' from top shop actually! and here is Fiona Bruce with the real thing. I am not at all into 'celebrities' but I rather like Fiona's style...




OMG - I love this thread So much great style.
Is the Top Shop jacket from the new collection? I like it!


----------



## clarkda

ladysarah said:


> what do you think of this 'CHANEL' JACKET/SUIT? I SAW IT A TOPSHOP - I thought it looked great - nice sexy cut, convincing tweed and plenty of loose change from the 5K that a CHANEL original would cost these days...



i dont really like it, the fabric looks a bit cheap. looks like a 90's outfit you could find for a couple of dollars in a charity shop..getting a bit of a Clueless vibe


----------



## ladysarah

mil10 said:


> OMG - I love this thread So much great style.
> Is the Top Shop jacket from the new collection? I like it!



YES! new collection! FABULOUS new things from TOP SHOP. I love their stuff for a quick fashion injection. BTW in London its cool to look like you buy a few retro/vintage items for the wardrobe...no one wants to look expensive top to toe...so aging. A lot of high street designers bring out CHANEL INSPIRED jackets and (obviously) not as good quality as the real thing, but great fit and inexpensive fun. I ve got several actual CHANEL jackets and the quality is amazing, but some of the TOP shop ones actually look better on me. Sort of more youthful, fresh and care free...


----------



## jellybebe

Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".


----------



## ladysarah

jellybebe said:


> Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".



such a fun post thank you for sharing. Love the Brit look!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jellybebe said:


> Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".


 
Nice post! I like the boyish chic!


----------



## lizzyq

gracekelly said:


> Here is a pic of a vintage Chanel Jacket that is about 10 years old.
> 
> LadySarah, I own the black jacket that you have shown several times in this thread, but I don't currently have a pic of me wearing it.



Oh my gosh, gracekelly!  Being new to tPF, I just spotted this post of yours from 2 years ago.  So delightful to see your amazing vintage navy and white/cream Cruise Collection jacket.  The very same item was my first Chanel RTW jacket (purchased at a consignment shop).  I've never seen it anywhere else before!  Hope you still enjoy it, such a timeless piece.

Below: vintage Chanel Boutique Cruise Collection jacket (navy & white/cream), perfect weight & look for cool spring nights.  Worn with navy tank from H&M, white shorts from J.Crew, red Valentino sandals, black patent Kate Spade 'Darcy' bag and Hermes "Smiles In The Third Millenary" scarf.











P.S. you have *the* best username.


----------



## MSGirla

jellybebe said:


> Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".



Yeahhhh, I really don't think so. o____o


----------



## am2022

jelly.. such a cute editorial spread...

i have yet to own my first chanel jacket... been checking evilbay for years.. but then gets sidetracked by a million things... 



jellybebe said:


> Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".


----------



## Sweetyqbk

amacasa said:


> jelly.. such a cute editorial spread...
> 
> i have yet to own my first chanel jacket... been checking evilbay for years.. but then gets sidetracked by a million things...



mee too i keep adding a bargain to my watch and just never follow thru...keep hoping i one day stroll into a consignment store and it will magically be there waiting for me...but no such luck...closest i came was some old off white carl lagerfeld blazer, but it was no classic chanel =(


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Sweetyqbk said:


> mee too i keep adding a bargain to my watch and just never follow thru...keep hoping i one day stroll into a consignment store and it will magically be there waiting for me...but no such luck...closest i came was some old off white carl lagerfeld blazer, but it was no classic chanel =(



One of my consignment haunts has a Chanel jacket in right now. It's more of a coat look than the lighter jacket/blazer style. Not my size (I think it was a 42) but it was a steal at $500. It's solid black. PM me for details if you want the store info


----------



## ladysarah

...actually MANGO has some rather nice chanel - esque pieces - without the need to go into your overdraft... still there is nothing like the real thing. Here is darling FIONA with hers.


----------



## gracekelly

lizzyq said:


> Oh my gosh, gracekelly!  Being new to tPF, I just spotted this post of yours from 2 years ago.  So delightful to see your amazing vintage navy and white/cream Cruise Collection jacket.  The very same item was my first Chanel RTW jacket (purchased at a consignment shop).  I've never seen it anywhere else before!  Hope you still enjoy it, such a timeless piece.
> 
> Below: vintage Chanel Boutique Cruise Collection jacket (navy & white/cream), perfect weight & look for cool spring nights.  Worn with navy tank from H&M, white shorts from J.Crew, red Valentino sandals, black patent Kate Spade 'Darcy' bag and Hermes "Smiles In The Third Millenary" scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. you have *the* best username.




I am just as excited to see your jacket!  Mine is black and cream so it is really interesting to see that they did one in navy!  You look great!  This is one of my most favorite pieces.  I have Smiles in the Third Millenary as well with the white ground.  Brains seem to functioning on the same wave length


----------



## gracekelly

Just pcked this up at Saks on sale. Wasn't really looking for anything in particular and that is exactly when you find things.  This image is from an eBay auction (now closed) of the same jacket.


----------



## birkin101

not a fan of leather pants, but the jacket looks lovely!


----------



## Flip88

birkin101 said:
			
		

> not a fan of leather pants, but the jacket looks lovely!



Fab outfit IMO.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jellybebe said:


> Did you all see this amazing editorial? I think it was in Vogue. It was titled "1 Chanel jacket, 7 ways".



Thanks for sharing !
 for the brit style


----------



## vronika

trouser jeans, silk tie collar shirts and high heels with my cropped Chanel jacket open.


----------



## birkin101

,,


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## moomblue

so beautiful








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cheap Wedding Dresses


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## jellybebe

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ,,



I love this pink jacket. If I could have just one, it would be something like this, or classic black & white.


----------



## birkin101

another one


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ 

Fabulous look.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lovely thread


----------



## melisande

birkin101 said:


> another one



This is Lanvin, not Chanel


----------



## birkin101

Thanks, it's a fabulous piece nevertheless.


----------



## melisande

For sure! Very Chanel inspired.


----------



## birkin101

.


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


> .



The burgundy blazer with leather cuffs looks exactly like the one on the Zara website.  

http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269184/954030/COMBINED LEATHER FANTASY BLAZER


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> The burgundy blazer with leather cuffs looks exactly like the one on the Zara website.
> 
> http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/us/en/zara-us-W2012/269184/954030/COMBINED LEATHER FANTASY BLAZER



possibly because it is in fact a Zara one? Zara has a fab collection of chanel-esque jackets. Obviously not the same in terms of quality but great fashion pieces none the less... I d love to see more modelling shots of tpf members and chanel - esque jackets.


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## audreylita

birkin101 said:


> ,



Yup, middle picture is Zara.  I have that coat, took the chain off the collar to simplify the look.


----------



## birkin101

..


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## Cullinan

Dressed up with a dress, or down with jeans, you can't go wrong with a Chanel jacket...


----------



## ladysarah

anyone else a fun of Fiona Bruce? I think she really knows how to wear her CHANEL jackets... I love the way she presents the news. She is an itelligent lady with class.As for me - I tried a new jacket this season (which I wont be buying! gorgeous but £2900? Its going to have to be ZARA for me.)


----------



## bprimuslevy

birkin101 said:
			
		

> ..



I like the boots in the first photo, can anyone ID them.


----------



## KayuuKathey

I love to see it with jeans or a leather pants/leggings


----------



## Dedi




----------



## foxgal

ladysarah said:


> anyone else a fun of Fiona Bruce? I think she really knows how to wear her CHANEL jackets... I love the way she presents the news. She is an itelligent lady with class.As for me - I tried a new jacket this season (which I wont be buying! gorgeous but £2900? Its going to have to be ZARA for me.)



I love her on Antiques Roadshow!!! Yikes, that much for a Chanel jacket? I'll be wearing Zara with you!


----------



## Kusum

BagsNBaubles said:


> One of my consignment haunts has a Chanel jacket in right now. It's more of a coat look than the lighter jacket/blazer style. Not my size (I think it was a 42) but it was a steal at $500. It's solid black. PM me for details if you want the store info


Hi,
Would you please let me know the consignement store with this Chanel coat. I am size 42.
Thanks
Kusum


----------



## ladysarah

i know CHANEL jackets are meant to be 'timeless', but realistically I think they do look dated after a while. How many seasons would you say they can keep before they start to look vintage, (or simply like you had them too long in your wardrobe.LOL)


----------



## jetstream7

ladysarah said:


> i know CHANEL jackets are meant to be 'timeless', but realistically I think they do look dated after a while. How many seasons would you say they can keep before they start to look vintage, (or simply like you had them too long in your wardrobe.LOL)




I think it depends on the fit/design/color of the jacket. I find the pastels/bright/weird colored ones with busy/exaggerated details can look very dated. But more classic silhouettes in neutral colors (navy, cream, black, white etc...) transcend time.


----------



## audreylita

ladysarah said:


> i know CHANEL jackets are meant to be 'timeless', but realistically I think they do look dated after a while. How many seasons would you say they can keep before they start to look vintage, (or simply like you had them too long in your wardrobe.LOL)



I've changed the shoulder pads on some of my older jackets and it's made them look new and current.  Chanel will do this at their boutiques, I think they charge about $100.  Totally worth if for an investment like this.


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> I've changed the shoulder pads on some of my older jackets and it's made them look new and current.  Chanel will do this at their boutiques, I think they charge about $100.  Totally worth if for an investment like this.



Yes you are very smart like that. ( I still remember that fab purple Kelly you rescued and posted in the shipwreck thread. I am still looking for a Kelly that colour!) if you have any photos of your jackets you updated please post, old love to see. I ve got a collarless black CHANEL jacket and hats pretty timeless, but a vintage one I had is looking too vintage.


----------



## audreylita

Sometimes it's better to just sell them and put the money towards something you'll use.


----------



## Closet_Fashion

I just scored this Chanel for a MAJOR steal at a consignment shop in Westport, CT.  I went in on Monday and I saw it in the sale section and the woman told me it would be an extra 50% off that price so I tried it on (it looked amazing) and I brought it to the checkout. Sadly she didn't notice it was Chanel and Chanel wasn't on sale so I left it. They said they would talk with the consignor to see if she would go lower on the price. I have been thinking about it ever since and regretting not buying it but today I got a call and the owner lowered the price a little so I hopped on over and grabbed it! I'm SO glad I did!

I did some research and it is from Autumn 1998, does anyone know what it would have retailed for back then?

Here's a picture from when I tried it on, and a detail shot.


----------



## Pao9

Closet_Fashion said:
			
		

> I just scored this Chanel for a MAJOR steal at a consignment shop in Westport, CT.  I went in on Monday and I saw it in the sale section and the woman told me it would be an extra 50% off that price so I tried it on (it looked amazing) and I brought it to the checkout. Sadly she didn't notice it was Chanel and Chanel wasn't on sale so I left it. They said they would talk with the consignor to see if she would go lower on the price. I have been thinking about it ever since and regretting not buying it but today I got a call and the owner lowered the price a little so I hopped on over and grabbed it! I'm SO glad I did!
> 
> I did some research and it is from Autumn 1998, does anyone know what it would have retailed for back then?
> 
> Here's a picture from when I tried it on, and a detail shot.



Great jacket! What did you pay? I have no idea how much it was back then but today they go or 4-6k!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Pao9 said:


> Great jacket! What did you pay? I have no idea how much it was back then but today they go or 4-6k!



Only $425 if you can believe that!!!  For some reason the owner seemed to think it wasn't in "perfect" condition. The only things I noticed were a couple stray threads and the underarms are a little stained, but who cares about that.

This is a reputable place, all the other Chanel jackets they have go for $1200+ and they won't sell fakes, so I know it's authentic. 

I'm still amazed at my score...haha


----------



## Pao9

Closet_Fashion said:
			
		

> Only $425 if you can believe that!!!  For some reason the owner seemed to think it wasn't in "perfect" condition. The only things I noticed were a couple stray threads and the underarms are a little stained, but who cares about that.
> 
> This is a reputable place, all the other Chanel jackets they have go for $1200+ and they won't sell fakes, so I know it's authentic.
> 
> I'm still amazed at my score...haha



Great price! Try taking it to Chanel! I took mine because the seam was coming undone and the sewed it up while I was in the store! For free!


----------



## momhappy

I have a black tweed Chanel jacket and I usually wear it with nice jeans, a white T or tank, my Chanel pearls twisted up with some other chunky necklaces, my black CL booties, and my off-white patent chanel flap.  It's one of my favorite outfits


----------



## momhappy

Closet_Fashion said:


> I just scored this Chanel for a MAJOR steal at a consignment shop in Westport, CT.  I went in on Monday and I saw it in the sale section and the woman told me it would be an extra 50% off that price so I tried it on (it looked amazing) and I brought it to the checkout. Sadly she didn't notice it was Chanel and Chanel wasn't on sale so I left it. They said they would talk with the consignor to see if she would go lower on the price. I have been thinking about it ever since and regretting not buying it but today I got a call and the owner lowered the price a little so I hopped on over and grabbed it! I'm SO glad I did!
> 
> I did some research and it is from Autumn 1998, does anyone know what it would have retailed for back then?
> 
> Here's a picture from when I tried it on, and a detail shot.



Very nice!  Congrats on such a great find!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Closet_Fashion said:


> I just scored this Chanel for a MAJOR steal at a consignment shop in Westport, CT.  I went in on Monday and I saw it in the sale section and the woman told me it would be an extra 50% off that price so I tried it on (it looked amazing) and I brought it to the checkout. Sadly she didn't notice it was Chanel and Chanel wasn't on sale so I left it. They said they would talk with the consignor to see if she would go lower on the price. I have been thinking about it ever since and regretting not buying it but today I got a call and the owner lowered the price a little so I hopped on over and grabbed it! I'm SO glad I did!
> 
> I did some research and it is from Autumn 1998, does anyone know what it would have retailed for back then?
> 
> Here's a picture from when I tried it on, and a detail shot.



Congrats ! So cool


----------



## M56714 LVer

Closet_Fashion said:


> I just scored this Chanel for a MAJOR steal at a consignment shop in Westport, CT.  I went in on Monday and I saw it in the sale section and the woman told me it would be an extra 50% off that price so I tried it on (it looked amazing) and I brought it to the checkout. Sadly she didn't notice it was Chanel and Chanel wasn't on sale so I left it. They said they would talk with the consignor to see if she would go lower on the price. I have been thinking about it ever since and regretting not buying it but today I got a call and the owner lowered the price a little so I hopped on over and grabbed it! I'm SO glad I did!
> 
> I did some research and it is from Autumn 1998, does anyone know what it would have retailed for back then?
> 
> Here's a picture from when I tried it on, and a detail shot.


I have to ask, was it Roundabout? Where did you get it! I need to go. I'm in CT also. GREAT find!


----------



## Closet_Fashion

M56714 LVer said:


> I have to ask, was it Roundabout? Where did you get it! I need to go. I'm in CT also. GREAT find!


Yep, that's right!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Here are some fabulous tips on CHANEL jackets from this blog: http://www.featherfactor.com/?s=CHANEL+jacket&searchsubmit= I believe the writer is a tpfer... Though quite how
She manages to wear CHANEL jackets in the scorching LA heat remains a triumph of style over function.


----------



## Myrkur

birkin101 said:


> ,,



I like the pastel color, but those heels/wedges in grass is a big no no to me lol, her feet is all wobbly


----------



## Suzie

ladysarah said:


> Here are some fabulous tips on CHANEL jackets from this blog: http://www.featherfactor.com/?s=CHANEL+jacket&searchsubmit= I believe the writer is a tpfer... Though quite how
> She manages to wear CHANEL jackets in the scorching LA heat remains a triumph of style over function.



Pretty sure she is in the San Fran area.


----------



## Elsie87

With my latest Chanel jacket:


----------



## ladysarah

Elsie87 said:


> With my latest Chanel jacket:



fabulous Elsie! more photos please!


----------



## ladysarah

This is how to wear your CHANEL jacket riding... I love this look


----------



## ladysarah

And here is an interview with Larkie, the queen of CHANEL jackets from a fun blog . http://www.featherfactor.com/2011/04/interview-with-larkie-part-1.htmlThey are both tpf members and super stylish... I am looking and learning....


----------



## ladysarah

And one of the many CHANEL copy cat looks.. This is just cotton and very simple but has the basic 'chanel' elements for £29.00 so no need to extend the overdraft....


----------



## ladysarah

...and that moi with CHANEL cashmere. A few seasons old, but they last and last and last..


----------



## flower71

ladysarah said:


> ...and that moi with CHANEL cashmere. A few seasons old, but they last and last and last..


I remember this jacket! Have you got a recent pic of it and a close up? That's on my list in the next 2 years
How was Paris? Did you behave?


----------



## lightdays

Sorry for the mess and sloppiness, it's late.


----------



## LilMissRedSoles

lightdays said:


> Sorry for the mess and sloppiness, it's late.


What gorgeous jackets! Are these recent purchases? I'm hoping to get into ready to wear so looking at what's currently around. Congratulations!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> And one of the many CHANEL copy cat looks.. This is just cotton and very simple but has the basic 'chanel' elements for £29.00 so no need to extend the overdraft....


 
Who is this cardi by? Thanks for posting this. Looks great!


----------



## flower71

This is my favourite jacket...


----------



## ladysarah

flower71 said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2167304d1367634254-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-miranda-kerr-wearing-chanel-jacket-sunglasses-credit-outfitid.jpg
> This is my favourite jacket...



You know I tried layering my jackets to achieve this cool look, but it did not work well for me and ended up looking too bulky. I think, funnily enough, this can be achieved better with copy cat, cheaper versions. Authentic CHANEL jackets have double lining, ie there is the silk lining and another layer underneath. The construction is superb and they fit better if you wear something simple underneath. I love this look -last years I think- it looks like two jackets but is really is just one clever jacket.




xiangxiang0731 said:


> Who is this cardi by? Thanks for posting this. Looks great!


Classic top shop I think... I am just about to visit your H exhibition thread. Thank you so much for the amazing photos. I feel like I've been there.


----------



## Myrkur

flower71 said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2167304d1367634254-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-miranda-kerr-wearing-chanel-jacket-sunglasses-credit-outfitid.jpg
> This is my favourite jacket...



Yes great jacket..


----------



## Closet_Fashion

Here are a few ways I've worn my Chanel jacket since I bought it in January


----------



## audreylita

Closet_Fashion said:


> Here are a few ways I've worn my Chanel jacket since I bought it in January



Lovely!


----------



## ladysarah

Closet_Fashion said:


> Here are a few ways I've worn my Chanel jacket since I bought it in January



You look fantastic. Thank you or posting. Love real life modelling shots.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladysarah said:


> Classic top shop I think... I am just about to visit your H exhibition thread. Thank you so much for the amazing photos. I feel like I've been there.


 
Sorry I missed this! The quote notification is so unreliable. 

Thanks for letting me know! Who would have thought it was Topshop! I haven't shopped there for years!


----------



## chicinthecity777

flower71 said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/chanel/2167304d1367634254-celebrities-and-chanel-no-chatting-please-miranda-kerr-wearing-chanel-jacket-sunglasses-credit-outfitid.jpg
> This is my favourite jacket...


 
I would kill for that jacket! Or trade it with an arm and a leg!


----------



## poohbag

Reading this thread helped me decide to go ahead with my purchases so I'm here to contribute back!

13S black tweed jacket


----------



## poohbag

13S pastel tweed jacket


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Recently purchased a vintage suit, the jacket fit, but the skirt is really small. I was thinking about restyling the skirt, but part of me thinks, I should keep the integrity of the suit and keep the skirt, perhaps if I want to resell it, I can sell it as suit again.


----------



## Chanelcc

I just found this forum, and got this pic from elle. Didnt know people can rock chanel jacket with long evening dresses






an this






i dont have a chanel jacket yet so this will help some o you i hope


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Closet_Fashion said:


> Here are a few ways I've worn my Chanel jacket since I bought it in January


 
Great outfits! I love the ways you've styled your Chanel jacket!


----------



## hedgwin99

Wow! These give me ideas for styling n mix and match my budget clothes with my chanel


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Need styling help, I have this vintage suit (early 90s), the skirt does not fit, I haven't touched it, don't know if I should alter it or not, it's a few sizes too small, therefore it would be a total rehaul, but just wearing the jacket by itself, what outfit ideas would you ladies have? So far I have worn it with black silk top and black skinny denim. Need more variations. TIA


----------



## ladysarah

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Need more variations. TIA



And we need more pictures....


----------



## audreylita

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Need styling help, I have this vintage suit (early 90s), the skirt does not fit, I haven't touched it, don't know if I should alter it or not, it's a few sizes too small, therefore it would be a total rehaul, but just wearing the jacket by itself, what outfit ideas would you ladies have? So far I have worn it with black silk top and black skinny denim. Need more variations. TIA



Can't count how many suits I bought and put the skirts into consignment.  

I wear the blazers with everything.


----------



## hedgwin99

audreylita said:


> Can't count how many suits I bought and put the skirts into consignment.
> 
> 
> 
> I wear the blazers with everything.




Really? I brought a suit from eBay and I split up the jacket,skirt and the top. Just recently wore the skirt to office.


----------



## hedgwin99

Here is my 07P jacket that I wore for work today. Lights not the best but it's a theory dress underneath


----------



## footlocker

Two ways of wearing the same jacket


----------



## maryg1

how many sizes can a Chanel jacket be altered?
I'm stalking Ebay for a reasonably priced jacket in size 34, but it seems that all the best deals come in bigger sizes and I don't know if I can alter a size 40 to be a size 34.
And I also need an English lesson: what's the difference between a jacket and a blazer?  Many items listed as blazers really look like jackets to me!


----------



## bags to die for

footlocker said:


> Two ways of wearing the same jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405498
> View attachment 2405499



looking fab footlocker! Only discovered the thread today....


----------



## papertiger

maryg1 said:


> how many sizes can a Chanel jacket be altered?
> I'm stalking Ebay for a reasonably priced jacket in size 34, but it seems that all the best deals come in bigger sizes and I don't know if I can alter a size 40 to be a size 34.
> And I also need an English lesson: what's the difference between a jacket and a blazer?  Many items listed as blazers really look like jackets to me!



I would say up or down a whole size, anymore and the garment will look ill-proportioned. I scaled down a Chanel leather waistcoat that my mother passed on to me. Chanel decided not to do it because it needed to go down from a 42 to a 38 so I took it to a master tailor (now retired ::cry and it was fine, but I'm not so sure it wood have been worth it for a jacket off E-bay (as in, it would have to be _cheap_). 

Don't forget Chanel come up a little snug on the arm anyway so you might not have to scale down as much as you think.

Blazers are just a particular style of jacket. A. Not part of a suit. and B. Should be straight-ish cut with full collar/revers C. Then-appropriate sportswear, Now-smart casual wear


----------



## papertiger

poohbag said:


> Reading this thread helped me decide to go ahead with my purchases so I'm here to contribute back!
> 
> 13S black tweed jacket





poohbag said:


> 13S pastel tweed jacket



These look GREAT


----------



## papertiger

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 2391714
> 
> Here is my 07P jacket that I wore for work today. Lights not the best but it's a theory dress underneath



Very pretty jacket



footlocker said:


> Two ways of wearing the same jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405498
> View attachment 2405499



Good looking


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> ...and that moi with CHANEL cashmere. A few seasons old, but they last and last and last..



Casual and cool, I totally approve


----------



## audreylita

maryg1 said:


> how many sizes can a Chanel jacket be altered?
> I'm stalking Ebay for a reasonably priced jacket in size 34, but it seems that all the best deals come in bigger sizes and I don't know if I can alter a size 40 to be a size 34.
> And I also need an English lesson: what's the difference between a jacket and a blazer?  Many items listed as blazers really look like jackets to me!



I'm a 34 and would never buy a size 40.  You'd have completely remake the jacket, including tapering down the sleeves.  Unless you have an ace tailor and are willing to pony up a hefty alteration bill, it's just not worth it.


----------



## papertiger

Closet_Fashion said:


> Here are a few ways I've worn my Chanel jacket since I bought it in January



Great little jacket


----------



## Love Of My Life

You may be able to go down a size or two, but after that the jacket really doesn't
look right...something gets lost in the altering translation of the jacket... shoulders
sleeves &  the body just doesn't look the same


----------



## maryg1

thanks hotshot, Audreylita and PT!


----------



## gracekelly

My Christmas Eve party Chanel jacket.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> My Christmas Eve party Chanel jacket.


----------



## hedgwin99

Here is my "attempted" pair top is Zara sweater and bottom of Chanel skirt I brought thru eBay. Do u guys think this works??


----------



## Frivole88

i think it will look better without the tights. and maybe shorten the length a little bit. 
the sweater looks great with the skirt. 



hedgwin99 said:


> Here is my "attempted" pair top is Zara sweater and bottom of Chanel skirt I brought thru eBay. Do u guys think this works??
> View attachment 2457159


----------



## anasa

Color wise, the pair works. Proportion-wise, can you tuck in the top and make the skirt high-waisted? Or alter it? 




hedgwin99 said:


> Here is my "attempted" pair top is Zara sweater and bottom of Chanel skirt I brought thru eBay. Do u guys think this works??
> View attachment 2457159


----------



## audreylita

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is my "attempted" pair top is Zara sweater and bottom of Chanel skirt I brought thru eBay. Do u guys think this works??
> View attachment 2457159



The skirt could be a tad shorter although it could be a challenging fix given the detail.  I'd pair it with high heels to counter balance the length and do a fitted rather than a casual top.  I think proportionately that would be great.  It's a great looking skirt and I can see why you went for it.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Definitely no tights. But the top and skirt looks good.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> The skirt could be a tad shorter although it could be a challenging fix given the detail.  I'd pair it with high heels to counter balance the length and do a fitted rather than a casual top.  I think proportionately that would be great.  It's a great looking skirt and I can see why you went for it.



I think it might be easier to shorten it from the top rather than the bottom.   I don't recall seeing this style, but the green check fabric is something I definitely remember.


----------



## hedgwin99

Thank you all for the feedback.. I was going to pair with boots or an high heel shoes... Back to drawing board!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Monceau

Does anyone have any experience altering a Chanel cardigan sweater? 

I usually go up a size in jackets and have them altered in the body because I am long waisted and need the extra arm and body length. I've read that sweaters can be altered as well, but can't really see how this is done. 
If anyone has any experience with this, I would appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## m0nkey98

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


Paris


----------



## audreylita

Monceau said:


> Does anyone have any experience altering a Chanel cardigan sweater?
> 
> I usually go up a size in jackets and have them altered in the body because I am long waisted and need the extra arm and body length. I've read that sweaters can be altered as well, but can't really see how this is done.
> If anyone has any experience with this, I would appreciate your thoughts!



Why not bring it in to your local Chanel boutique and ask them to do the work.  I've brought in vintage items from decades ago and they always do the alterations needed.  No questions asked.


----------



## Monceau

audreylita said:


> Why not bring it in to your local Chanel boutique and ask them to do the work.  I've brought in vintage items from decades ago and they always do the alterations needed.  No questions asked.



Thanks for the suggestion! I've never thought about taking an item back for alteration after the purchase. Good to know that they will still do alterations after the fact.


----------



## audreylita

Monceau said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I've never thought about taking an item back for alteration after the purchase. Good to know that they will still do alterations after the fact.


----------



## purseaddict**

I got this 2006 blazer from Vaunte!! was so excited to find it! I've worn it a couple of different times but decided to wear it "winter white" here.


----------



## Suzie

purseaddict** said:


> View attachment 2479650
> View attachment 2479651
> 
> 
> I got this 2006 blazer from Vaunte!! was so excited to find it! I've worn it a couple of different times but decided to wear it "winter white" here.



This is stunning! Great photo.


----------



## ladysarah

purseaddict** said:


> View attachment 2479650
> View attachment 2479651
> 
> 
> I got this 2006 blazer from Vaunte!! was so excited to find it! I've worn it a couple of different times but decided to wear it "winter white" here.



You look lovely! The whole thing works nicely with the bag, I like a nice design mix..


----------



## audreylita

A vintage tweed out for a casual evening.  This is one of the very few Chanel blazers I've purchased second hand.  I stumbled on it by accident and really love it.  It seems to work with everything.


----------



## Fifitrix

purseaddict** said:


> View attachment 2479651
> 
> 
> I got this 2006 blazer from Vaunte!! was so excited to find it! I've worn it a couple of different times but decided to wear it "winter white" here.



The shoes! *swoon*


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Chanel jacket worn with long tank and leggings, boots, and Chanel necklace.


----------



## FashionLawyer92

Love your style, the blue and black jacket is my fav !!!


----------



## ladysarah

Stop press! You so have to visit http://www.larkieatlarge.com the CHANEL jacket diaries are on and I am desperately waiting for the sequel... Larkie are you there?


----------



## mkpurselover

audreylita said:


> A vintage tweed out for a casual evening.  This is one of the very few Chanel blazers I've purchased second hand.  I stumbled on it by accident and really love it.  It seems to work with everything.


I love this on you, perfect compliment to jeans and tee!


----------



## HotRedBag

These Chanel jackets are just gorgeous!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Does anyone own a jacket that has a thin fabric belt attached?  There are a few I've seen in the S14 collection. (The belt is literally sewn on so thickly that a quick snip of the scissors won't do-it looks like it definitely is meant to stay attached.) Do you ever tie the belt behind you  (like a trench coat) so that the jacket lies open? Would that look weird to you? Or did you remove the belt entirely?

Just found an example of the jacket in this thread (#231 by tutushopper):
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...cs-of-your-chanel-rtw-clothing-160105-16.html


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> A vintage tweed out for a casual evening.  This is one of the very few Chanel blazers I've purchased second hand.  I stumbled on it by accident and really love it.  It seems to work with everything.



This is really nice audreylita! Beautiful!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

audreylita said:


> A vintage tweed out for a casual evening.  This is one of the very few Chanel blazers I've purchased second hand.  I stumbled on it by accident and really love it.  It seems to work with everything.


----------



## poohbag

My 2014 summer sale finds.  14P tweeded toile black/white jacket with braided trim.  I got the matching skirt too but I'll wear the jacket like this most of the time.


----------



## authenticplease

poohbag said:


> My 2014 summer sale finds.  14P tweeded toile black/white jacket with braided trim.  I got the matching skirt too but I'll wear the jacket like this most of the time.



  looks amazing with jeans & a tee!


----------



## Myrkur

poohbag said:


> My 2014 summer sale finds.  14P tweeded toile black/white jacket with braided trim.  I got the matching skirt too but I'll wear the jacket like this most of the time.




Love it!! May I ask how much you pay for a chanel jacket average price? New price and sale price. Then I know what to expect &#128516;


----------



## poohbag

authenticplease said:


> looks amazing with jeans & a tee!



Thanks!  I love it!



Myrkur said:


> Love it!! May I ask how much you pay for a chanel jacket average price? New price and sale price. Then I know what to expect &#55357;&#56836;



I bought this at a US dept store for $2950, which is 50% off of the orig. retail of $5900.  The jackets have a range of prices---I'm not an expert but I'd say they usually run from the high 4K to mid/high 6K but the sky is the limit.


----------



## ladysarah

Mine were a lot less, though I bought them a few years ago. The new ones are a lot dressier I find. Ever since say the Byzantine collection, there is far too much glitter everywhere.


----------



## jmcadon

Wow, just read through this whole thread!  Love all the styling ideas...I have a few Chanel jackets and quit wearing them when I got hooked on the Balenciaga motorcycle jackets.  I am going to have to pull out my Chanel's and try some of these looks...well, as soon as the temps come down


----------



## Eva1991

:bump: 

Can anyone tell me the average price of a Chanel jacket? TIA!


----------



## gracekelly

Eva1991 said:


> :bump:
> 
> Can anyone tell me the average price of a Chanel jacket? TIA!



The low range is 4500-5k and then they just go up.  I just saw one that was close to 8k.


----------



## katran26

gracekelly said:


> The low range is 4500-5k and then they just go up.  I just saw one that was close to 8k.



Some ladies here mentioned they got theirs on sale - how much is the sale price on average? TIA!


----------



## hedgwin99

katran26 said:


> Some ladies here mentioned they got theirs on sale - how much is the sale price on average? TIA!




This past sale season jackets are in the range of $2500-$3000


----------



## katran26

hedgwin99 said:


> This past sale season jackets are in the range of $2500-$3000



Thanks!!


----------



## Eva1991

gracekelly said:


> The low range is 4500-5k and then they just go up.  I just saw one that was close to 8k.





hedgwin99 said:


> This past sale season jackets are in the range of $2500-$3000



Wow! 5k? 

I was expecting something like 1.5k. Thanks for the response though! Love everyone's pictures here!


----------



## audreylita

Eva1991 said:


> Wow! 5k?
> 
> I was expecting something like 1.5k. Thanks for the response though! Love everyone's pictures here!



Prices climbed over $1,500 back in the 80's.


----------



## gracekelly

Eva1991 said:


> Wow! 5k?
> 
> I was expecting something like 1.5k. Thanks for the response though! Love everyone's pictures here!



If you are willing to go for vintage jackets, there are many on eBay that are in the 1.5 range and are only 5+/- years old.  Many of them were never worn, sale items or worn 2x max. You should shop current retail to get a feel for what you like and your size.  Measure a jacket that you have that fits well and use that as a guide.


----------



## Eva1991

audreylita said:


> Prices climbed over $1,500 back in the 80's.



I need to find a way to go back in time then!


----------



## Eva1991

gracekelly said:


> If you are willing to go for vintage jackets, there are many on eBay that are in the 1.5 range and are only 5+/- years old.  Many of them were never worn, sale items or worn 2x max. You should shop current retail to get a feel for what you like and your size.  Measure a jacket that you have that fits well and use that as a guide.



I'll see what I can find in consignment stores. Too bad my mom's 2 Chanel jackets don't fit me. I'm 5.7 and she's only 5.2.


----------



## audreylita

Eva1991 said:


> I need to find a way to go back in time then!



Yes, consignment stores are the way to go.  These jackets are timeless and there are great things out there on the resale market.


----------



## katran26

Eva1991 said:


> I need to find a way to go back in time then!




Hahaaaa


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Would it be too much to wear a Chanel brooch & a flower pin with my Chanel jacket?
I would love to see how other Chanel girls wear their brooches


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Would it be too much to wear a Chanel brooch together with a flower pin on my Chanel jacket?
I would love to see how other Chanel girls wear their brooches


----------



## ladysarah

Queen of Sparkl said:


> Would it be too much to wear a Chanel brooch together with a flower pin on my Chanel jacket?
> I would love to see how other Chanel girls wear their brooches



You go girl! Let's see photos of this...


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

I'm getting the brooch for Christmas,so I'll post photos then  Where would you place both on a jacket?? I have no clue!


----------



## Fabulousity630

Queen of Sparkl said:


> I'm getting the brooch for Christmas,so I'll post photos then  Where would you place both on a jacket?? I have no clue!




Double brooches can look fab! I would put one a little higher than the other. You should check out the royals style thread - those ladies have been known to wear a double brooch from time to time!


----------



## Queen of Sparkl

Mmm,I can't seem to find that particular thread. I'll keep looking.


----------



## flower71

I am still on the look out for my perfect Chanel jacket....


----------



## honu

I'm on the lookout for the Little Black Jacket that came out several years ago - the one featured in a book. I don't think anyone will give up such a classic jacket but hope springs eternal &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## GimmieHermes

purseaddict** said:


> View attachment 2479650
> View attachment 2479651
> 
> 
> I got this 2006 blazer from Vaunte!! was so excited to find it! I've worn it a couple of different times but decided to wear it "winter white" here.


 

Oh goodness! What a find! Its gorgeous! And you wear it so well!


----------



## gracekelly

Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.



Beautiful!


----------



## Suzie

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.



Thank you gracekelly, what a lovely jacket and bag.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks!  So nice to have a solid that can work with all those Hermes/Chanel  scarves  It is a very light weight jacket which is perfect for this climate.


----------



## pamella

Simply Devine, Grace Kelly!   You are the Queen of Chic!  Beautiful pairing with your bag and scarf!


----------



## Notorious Pink

So glad I stumbled upon this thread! I always forget that I have two Chanel sets and I never wear them...you all are inspiring me! Both are navy, one is a knee length boucle coat over a cashmere/silk/boucle dress, the other is a jacket and skirt with black velvet trim. Both purchased resale when I was a law student in the 90s, when no one I knew bought resale. I wore and stored them very carefully. I used to wear the navy and black jacket over a rock tshirt with jeans. Might be time to break out some of these pieces again!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> So glad I stumbled upon this thread! I always forget that I have two Chanel sets and I never wear them...you all are inspiring me! Both are navy, one is a knee length boucle coat over a cashmere/silk/boucle dress, the other is a jacket and skirt with black velvet trim. Both purchased resale when I was a law student in the 90s, when no one I knew bought resale. I wore and stored them very carefully. I used to wear the navy and black jacket over a rock tshirt with jeans. Might be time to break out some of these pieces again!



Oh Navy!  I find that navy is the new black for me  Getting obsessed over the color.  I love the idea of the jacket over the tee.  You have to mix up Chanel or you can end up looking stultified.  Chanel never goes out of style. Today I am wearing a blazer from 1998!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Oh Navy!  I find that navy is the new black for me  Getting obsessed over the color.  I love the idea of the jacket over the tee.  You have to mix up Chanel or you can end up looking stultified.  Chanel never goes out of style. Today I am wearing a blazer from 1998!




You are absolutely right on both counts! I do wear black, but navy is more flattering.


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> You are absolutely right on both counts! I do wear black, but navy is more flattering.



I have at least 2 Chanel jackets that have a strong  element of navy mixed into the black and white tweed.  The combining of black and navy is more of a EU concept and has never really caught on in the US. Very handy idea really since you can wear either dark pant with it most of the year.   I think the closest we get is wearing the jean with a jacket.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> I have at least 2 Chanel jackets that have a strong  element of navy mixed into the black and white tweed.  The combining of black and navy is more of a EU concept and has never really caught on in the US. Very handy idea really since you can wear either dark pant with it most of the year.   I think the closest we get is wearing the jean with a jacket.




Love blue with black....I never understood why people would think it doesn't work. As long as the shades aren't too close, they are fab together. [emoji106]


----------



## audreylita

I saw black with navy on the runway by Giorgio Armani over 25 years ago and have been combining the two ever since.  It's always worked for me, no matter what the label.


----------



## gracekelly

Manged to get an end of the season buy.  I have obsessed over the Blue Jasmine jacket for the longest time.  None of use will ever get that exact jacket  because it was never made for public consumption and just made for Cate in the movie, however this has the same spirit of the off white with black trim that can be worn with everything.


----------



## JetSetGo!

gracekelly said:


> Manged to get an end of the season buy.  I have obsessed over the Blue Jasmine jacket for the longest time.  None of use will ever get that exact jacket  because it was never made for public consumption and just made for Cate in the movie, however this has the same spirit of the off white with black trim that can be worn with everything.




Beautiful!


----------



## Gerry

Where did you manage to find your jacket? I have just started to search for a jacket during sales. There are no stores anywhere near me who carry Chanel. Drives me nuts. I have to call and call to find any pieces at all.


----------



## purplepoodles

Just fabulous and such a wearable style! Congratulations!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Manged to get an end of the season buy.  I have obsessed over the Blue Jasmine jacket for the longest time.  None of use will ever get that exact jacket  because it was never made for public consumption and just made for Cate in the movie, however this has the same spirit of the off white with black trim that can be worn with everything.



Just beautiful! Enjoy and please post some modelling shots when you next wear it.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Manged to get an end of the season buy.  I have obsessed over the Blue Jasmine jacket for the longest time.  None of use will ever get that exact jacket  because it was never made for public consumption and just made for Cate in the movie, however this has the same spirit of the off white with black trim that can be worn with everything.



Beautiful jacket (and loved the movie)


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.



Very cool, dressy jacket, you wear it well


----------



## gracekelly

Thank you ladies!  I am very excited by it, particularly because I did not have to alter it one little bit!!  I could actually wear it today as it is fairly cool here. It looks heavier than it feels for which I am grateful.   I'm afraid that it will live in the closet for a while unless I take a late summer trip to cooler climes.  We tend to do that when it gets around 100 in the dog days of summer.  Modeling pix could take some time lol!


----------



## hopingoneday

gracekelly said:


> Manged to get an end of the season buy.  I have obsessed over the Blue Jasmine jacket for the longest time.  None of use will ever get that exact jacket  because it was never made for public consumption and just made for Cate in the movie, however this has the same spirit of the off white with black trim that can be worn with everything.




Twins on this jacket!!


----------



## footlocker

honu said:


> I'm on the lookout for the Little Black Jacket that came out several years ago - the one featured in a book. I don't think anyone will give up such a classic jacket but hope springs eternal [emoji5]&#65039;




What size are you looking for?  I have seen size 36 popped up recently


----------



## audreylita

footlocker said:


> What size are you looking for?  I have seen size 36 popped up recently



Where ???


----------



## footlocker

audreylita said:


> Where ???



pls check PM.


----------



## audreylita

footlocker said:


> pls check PM.



Your PM box is full.


----------



## Dedi

My vintage Chanel jacket


----------



## ladysarah

Dedi said:


> My vintage Chanel jacket



It looks great on you! From the label id guess it's from the 1980's the quality must be amazing. Enjoy!


----------



## Tall1Grl

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.


Gracekelly twins on this jacket! Love it! But I haven't found anything to go with it yet


----------



## Tall1Grl

I happened to find this wonderful Jcrew skirt on the sale rack and even my DH gave his thumbs up on it!  I'm over the moon happy how well it pairs with my 13C jacket!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

Tall1Grl said:


> I happened to find this wonderful Jcrew skirt on the sale rack and even my DH gave his thumbs up on it!  I'm over the moon happy how well it pairs with my 13C jacket!!!




Looks chic n gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tall1Grl

hedgwin99 said:


> Looks chic n gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Aww thanks Hedgwin!!!


----------



## ari

Tall1Grl said:


> I happened to find this wonderful Jcrew skirt on the sale rack and even my DH gave his thumbs up on it!  I'm over the moon happy how well it pairs with my 13C jacket!!!


Tall1Grl it looks amazing with the shirt and the skirt and on you!


----------



## ari

I enjoyed looking at your jackets, so let me contribute


----------



## Tall1Grl

ari said:


> I enjoyed looking at your jackets, so let me contribute



Ari thank you! And I love your jacket on you and the brooch, and the bag


----------



## ari

Tall1Grl said:


> Ari thank you! And I love your jacket on you and the brooch, and the bag


thank you Tall1Grl, the best part was that I got it on sale ))))


----------



## gracekelly

Tall1Grl said:


> Gracekelly twins on this jacket! Love it! But I haven't found anything to go with it yet



A simply ivory/off white/winter white  pant.  Same with a shell underneath.  Lucky for me that I already had 2 of the 3 in the pants and then I found some cropped ones in off white on sale this summer.  Any color is always an option of course.  It is a solid jacket so you can do anything.  I like it with black top and pant/skirt too and a simple black or ivory dress.  Jeans of course, always work.

What about the flowered skirt you are showing with the stunning black jacket?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I enjoyed looking at your jackets, so let me contribute



Wonderful!  I always wondered how that brooch would work IRL and it looks great on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Dedi said:


> My vintage Chanel jacket



What a great jacket!  I love the detail on the sleeve.  Black and white jacket is so quintessential Chanel!


----------



## Tall1Grl

gracekelly said:


> A simply ivory/off white/winter white  pant.  Same with a shell underneath.  Lucky for me that I already had 2 of the 3 in the pants and then I found some cropped ones in off white on sale this summer.  Any color is always an option of course.  It is a solid jacket so you can do anything.  I like it with black top and pant/skirt too and a simple black or ivory dress.  Jeans of course, always work.
> 
> What about the flowered skirt you are showing with the stunning black jacket?



Well I think it looks amazing on you and I do love it! 
I thought it would work with the cream in the skirt as well but the color is too off.  I think the color on the jacket has a blush undertone making it,for me, hard to pair.  Your advice is impeccable so I'm sure I do have something in my closet somewhere that will work!

P.s I didn't realize the jacket does look black when photographed but it's actually navy!


----------



## gracekelly

Tall1Grl said:


> Well I think it looks amazing on you and I do love it!
> I thought it would work with the cream in the skirt as well but the color is too off.  I think the color on the jacket has a blush undertone making it,for me, hard to pair.  Your advice is impeccable so I'm sure I do have something in my closet somewhere that will work!
> 
> P.s I didn't realize the jacket does look black when photographed but it's actually navy!



I don't see the blush to be honest.  Color perception is so personal  If you see that, how about a solid like dark cranberry?  I like it with navy too and think it is a softer look than black.  It does look great with jeans.  I also like it with white white pants believe it or not.  I like pairing white and creams together.  Sometimes the top underneath the jacket or a scarf on you or your bag makes all the difference in tying things together.

The cream (their name) pant I found on sale was from St. John, so you might check that out.


----------



## Tall1Grl

I took your advice gracekelly and went searching for something that would offset that "blush" undertone I keep seeing and voila...


----------



## gracekelly

Tall1Grl said:


> I took your advice gracekelly and went searching for something that would offset that "blush" undertone I keep seeing and voila...



Love it!  You really thought outside of the (Chanel) box!  Keep it up and see how it goes with other pink and red tones.  Brown would work too and take you into Fall.  Brown/pink/blush!

Speaking of pink...I picked up my new pink jacket and need to post a picture!


----------



## ari

Chanel black jacket 2012


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Wonderful!  I always wondered how that brooch would work IRL and it looks great on you!



Thank You *gracekelly* the jacket has some silver in it so the brooch looks OK with it, Id prefer a white brooch, but I hate how the silk ones are aging, the buttons are plastic off white so an white leather one would have looked better, but I couldnt find. The silk one  I was afraid it make it more formal.



Tall1Grl said:


> I took your advice gracekelly and went searching for something that would offset that "blush" undertone I keep seeing and voila...



*Tall1Grl* It looks perfect on you, but me being conservative Id still like to see it with navy pants or navy silk dress or skirt. Of course black is always a good choice 

here is a better picture of my jacket


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank You *gracekelly* the jacket has some silver in it so the brooch looks OK with it, I&#8217;d prefer a white brooch, but I hate how the silk ones are aging, the buttons are plastic off white so an white leather one would have looked better, but I couldn&#8217;t find. The silk one &#8211; I was afraid it make it more formal.
> 
> 
> 
> *Tall1Grl* It looks perfect on you, but me being conservative I&#8217;d still like to see it with navy pants or navy silk dress or skirt. Of course black is always a good choice
> 
> here is a better picture of my jacket



Great classic!  It came with the brooch?  

You are right about the white silk.  I am so careful with my one and only.  I do have a white leather camellia, but it is sooo big!  I have a hard time finding the right Chanel for it so it has been living on a jean jacket when it comes out to play.  The thing that I really don't get is that most of the current jackets have silver in the buttons, but the brooches for sale in current years are gold! I did find a great Chanel pewter tone brooch several years ago and that has been the go- to when I want to wear one with silver buttons.   Even though I mix metals  ls in jewelry, I don't like to mix on the jacket.  Maybe I will grow out of that mindset.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Great classic!  It came with the brooch?
> 
> You are right about the white silk.  I am so careful with my one and only.  I do have a white leather camellia, but it is sooo big!  I have a hard time finding the right Chanel for it so it has been living on a jean jacket when it comes out to play.  The thing that I really don't get is that most of the current jackets have silver in the buttons, but the brooches for sale in current years are gold! I did find a great Chanel pewter tone brooch several years ago and that has been the go- to when I want to wear one with silver buttons.   Even though I mix metals  ls in jewelry, I don't like to mix on the jacket.  Maybe I will grow out of that mindset.


gracekelly, no I had to track down this brooch, it is leather covered in silver. A friend of mine bought it in NY. I know exactly what you mean on mixing metals! how big is you leather camellia? I have one black that is about the same as this one in silver, or maybe a tag bigger and I wear it on coats.
The one of the black jacket, the woven black one is also bought separately, and at some point I couldn&#8217;t find it, so I asked our cleaning lady and she said that she threw it in the bin with the cat&#8217;s toys!!!!! Be careful do not leave the camellias on the clothes as they tend to flatten, as I have unfortunate experience((


----------



## Tall1Grl

gracekelly said:


> Love it!  You really thought outside of the (Chanel) box!  Keep it up and see how it goes with other pink and red tones.  Brown would work too and take you into Fall.  Brown/pink/blush!
> 
> Speaking of pink...I picked up my new pink jacket and need to post a picture!



Thanks gracekelly -yeah it's a bit out there
I can't wait to see your pink jacket!


----------



## Tall1Grl

*Tall1Grl* It looks perfect on you, but me being conservative Id still like to see it with navy pants or navy silk dress or skirt. Of course black is always a good choice 

Thanks ari! Yeah, I'll keep looking
Love, love your outfit- silver and all!

here is a better picture of my jacket[/QUOTE]


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> Chanel black jacket 2012




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ari

hopingoneday said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


thank you *hopingoneday*


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dedi said:


> My vintage Chanel jacket


 
This would be a dream find for me!


----------



## ari

My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))


----------



## Mariapia

ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))




Absolutely stunning![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))



Beautiful fabric!  The shoulders don't look that big on you. I hate have to make the shoulders smaller and I just did it with a pink jacket.  It took two fittings to get it right.


----------



## Antonia

ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))



OMG that is gorgeous!!!  I think it looks great on you!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm so inspired by all the gorgeous Chanel jackets I'm looking at them on Ebay! Can anyone advise me on sizing? The one I'm looking at is a size 36. I wear 4/6 U.S. sizing and prefer a more fitted look.  My bust measures 35" (32DD) and my waist 28", I'm concerned it will be too loose as the listed it will fit a 38 as well. It's gorgeous (if it's authentic!) I guess I could get it altered if needed.

TIA for any help!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm so inspired by all the gorgeous Chanel jackets I'm looking at them on Ebay! Can anyone advise me on sizing? The one I'm looking at is a size 36. I wear 4/6 U.S. sizing and prefer a more fitted look.  My bust measures 35" (32DD) and my waist 28", I'm concerned it will be too loose as the listed it will fit a 38 as well. It's gorgeous (if it's authentic!) I guess I could get it altered if needed.
> 
> TIA for any help!




I think you need to go bigger. I'm 5'7 32D, size 0/00 in U.S., size 24 jeans and I wear a 36... Sometimes I can do a 34 but 36 looks better and then I can alter a tiny bit in the waist to be perfect.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

BlondeAndOrange said:


> I think you need to go bigger. I'm 5'7 32D, size 0/00 in U.S., size 24 jeans and I wear a 36... Sometimes I can do a 34 but 36 looks better and then I can alter a tiny bit in the waist to be perfect.



Thanks BlondeAndOrange! The ad said the jacket fits size 36/38 even though it is a size 36. I probably should go to Saks and try on some of the Chanel jackets to see how they fit and which size looks best before I spring for one online. I'll do that soon!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

What do you ladies think of this jacket? BlondeandOrange thinks it will be too small on me. The seller says it will fit a 36/38 size best. I wear 4/6 in US pants, coats, jackets, and a 27/28 in jeans or 4/6. I did call the Chanel clothing specialist at Saks and told her my size, measurements and she said the 36/38 would work best. I do need to go try them on and will this week! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-03C-...RINGE-RUFFLE-WOOL-BLAZER-36-38-/331642986468?


----------



## gracekelly

girlsnstilletos said:


> What do you ladies think of this jacket? BlondeandOrange thinks it will be too small on me. The seller says it will fit a 36/38 size best. I wear 4/6 in US pants, coats, jackets, and a 27/28 in jeans or 4/6. I did call the Chanel clothing specialist at Saks and told her my size, measurements and she said the 36/38 would work best. I do need to go try them on and will this week!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-03C-...RINGE-RUFFLE-WOOL-BLAZER-36-38-/331642986468?



Take the measurements of a jacket that fits you well.  Compare with what the seller has listed.  Chanel has high armholes so may  will fit smaller than your other jackets.  Worse case, you get it altered.  It is always a crap shoot when purchasing like this.


----------



## anitalilac

girlsnstilletos said:


> What do you ladies think of this jacket? BlondeandOrange thinks it will be too small on me. The seller says it will fit a 36/38 size best. I wear 4/6 in US pants, coats, jackets, and a 27/28 in jeans or 4/6. I did call the Chanel clothing specialist at Saks and told her my size, measurements and she said the 36/38 would work best. I do need to go try them on and will this week!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-03C-...RINGE-RUFFLE-WOOL-BLAZER-36-38-/331642986468?



Oh wow! That is a gorgeous jacket!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

gracekelly said:


> Take the measurements of a jacket that fits you well.  Compare with what the seller has listed.  Chanel has high armholes so may  will fit smaller than your other jackets.  Worse case, you get it altered.  It is always a crap shoot when purchasing like this.






anitalilac said:


> Oh wow! That is a gorgeous jacket!



Thank you gracekelly for the help, and anitalilac! I decided against this jacket. It's OK, I'd rather buy the exact one I'm looking for, either new or pre-owned and will just have to wait for it. 

So I went into NM yesterday and was with the Chanel exclusive SA for a while, and she pulled out 3 racks of sale items from the back. Sadly, there was nothing on there I loved. She was extremely nice and helpful and has worked with the Chanel like for over 15 years. Anyhow, I tried on a couple jackets in 36 and 38 and she agreed the 36 is my perfect size and the 38 is too big. This season is all very boxy as she mentioned, and she now knows I want a more 'blazer' looking fitted jacket with a collar, in black. She agreed with my hourglass figure the fitted blazer will be much more flattering than the boxier ones which look fab on the tall, slim gals! Everything looks fab on the tall, slim gals  I showed her some photos of the looks I like and will call me if/when they get anything like it. 

If any of you ladies happen to stumble upon a black fitted 'blazer' look with collar size 36, something similar to the gorgeous one *Tall1Grl *posted, please let me know! Until then, I will keep drooling over all the beautiful Chanel jackets in this thread!


----------



## periogirl28

Reading this thread with great interest and loving the outfits and ideas. I wore my Cruise 2015 jacket to see my Chanel SA today, very casual.


----------



## kat99

periogirl28 said:


> Reading this thread with great interest and loving the outfits and ideas. I wore my Cruise 2015 jacket to see my Chanel SA today, very casual.
> View attachment 3125857




So chic!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))



You look wonderful *Ari* (as usual) this jacket is


----------



## papertiger

Tall1Grl said:


> I happened to find this wonderful Jcrew skirt on the sale rack and even my DH gave his thumbs up on it!  I'm over the moon happy how well it pairs with my 13C jacket!!!



Another beauty! The shape of this jacket is very special, very smart and dramatic but I should think very versatile


----------



## Tall1Grl

papertiger said:


> Another beauty! The shape of this jacket is very special, very smart and dramatic but I should think very versatile



Thank you papertiger!
I love that it's long and fitted! And the silk under the collar and cuffs can be taken off so it does make it very easy to wear day or night, casual or dressy. I really should wear it more often!


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> You look wonderful *Ari* (as usual) this jacket is



Thank you papertiger!


----------



## papertiger

> =Tall1Grl;29196029]Thank you papertiger!
> I love that it's long and fitted! And the silk under the collar and cuffs can be taken off so it does make it very easy to wear day or night, casual or dressy.* I really should wear it more often!*



It's  DIVINE  and you _must_!!!

and I must wear mine!!! They must be sitting in the wardrobe crying in neglect while I wear things not nearly so nice


----------



## Tall1Grl

papertiger said:


> It's  DIVINE  and you _must_!!!
> 
> and I must wear mine!!! They must be sitting in the wardrobe crying in neglect while I wear things not nearly so nice



Lol!  *PT* you have wonderful things and I hope to see a reveal!


----------



## deepak

Its depends on what you wearing down.Chanel looks great on jeans and plazos. But I loved last images of your. Thanks


----------



## Rami00

ari said:


> I enjoyed looking at your jackets, so let me contribute


 


ari said:


> Chanel black jacket 2012


 


ari said:


> Thank You *gracekelly* the jacket has some silver in it so the brooch looks OK with it, Id prefer a white brooch, but I hate how the silk ones are aging, the buttons are plastic off white so an white leather one would have looked better, but I couldnt find. The silk one  I was afraid it make it more formal.
> 
> here is a better picture of my jacket


 


ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))


 
WOW! You have the absolute best collection, Ari. You wear it soooo well.


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> Reading this thread with great interest and loving the outfits and ideas. I wore my Cruise 2015 jacket to see my Chanel SA today, very casual.
> View attachment 3125857




Your Birkin is very special.....love love


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Reading this thread with great interest and loving the outfits and ideas. I wore my Cruise 2015 jacket to see my Chanel SA today, very casual.
> View attachment 3125857


 
Periogirl, I love your style. Fab.


----------



## Kat.Lee

It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Reading this thread with great interest and loving the outfits and ideas. I wore my Cruise 2015 jacket to see my Chanel SA today, very casual.
> View attachment 3125857



This looks just great!  Wonderful way to style the shorts with the jacket and you have done it so well!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> So chic!





footlocker said:


> Your Birkin is very special.....love love



Thank you dear! You are so kind! 



Rami00 said:


> Periogirl, I love your style. Fab.





Kat.Lee said:


> It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136668





gracekelly said:


> This looks just great!  Wonderful way to style the shorts with the jacket and you have done it so well!



Thank you all very much, isn't it cool how different the same jacket can look? 
Found this one at Rue Cambon earlier this year, picking up another this Saturday.


----------



## Kat.Lee

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear! You are so kind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all very much, isn't it cool how different the same jacket can look?
> 
> Found this one at Rue Cambon earlier this year, picking up another this Saturday.




Totally. How exciting! Pre-congrats.


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> WOW! You have the absolute best collection, Ari. You wear it soooo well.



Thank You Rami!


----------



## Rami00

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136668


 
Just gorgeous


----------



## Kat.Lee

Rami00 said:


> Just gorgeous




Thank you dear.


----------



## Elsie87

Bump!


----------



## ladysarah

Elsie87 said:


> Bump!



Wonderful jacket and love the way you wear it. very non chalant.


----------



## Elsie87

ladysarah said:


> Wonderful jacket and love the way you wear it. very non chalant.




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Elsie87 said:


> Bump!




Love this jacket. You look fabulous in it!


----------



## ari

I keep forgetting about this wonderful thread 
Biker jacket)))


----------



## ari

Navy blue jacket


----------



## ari

Black long jacket


----------



## ari

A black coat


----------



## ari

Elsie87 said:


> Bump!



beautiful jacket *Elsie*!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136668



Love this jacket Kat - on me it looks horrible, but on you is fantastic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I keep forgetting about this wonderful thread
> 
> Biker jacket)))







ari said:


> Navy blue jacket







ari said:


> Black long jacket







ari said:


> A black coat



Love all your beautiful C jackets and the coat. You carry any style so well ari.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all your beautiful C jackets and the coat. You carry any style so well ari.



thank Kat, you are so kind! you are the Queen of Chanel and Hermes!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> thank Kat, you are so kind! you are the Queen of Chanel and Hermes!




You are the kindest and sweetest. I'm way far from that! But thank you for your kind words. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ari said:


> Black long jacket


 
Great look! We are bracelet twins!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

gracekelly said:


> Thought I would give this thread a bump up.  2012 Chanel Spring/Summer  100 % cotton with lambsleather collar and silk lining.


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## gracekelly

Elsie87 said:


> Bump!



Oh I know this jacket!  You look super in it.  I had to decide between this one and one other that year.  I always felt that it one showed up again I would grab it.  It was a great year!  I have a picture here on the thread of the one I bought instead of this one.


----------



## ari

GirlieShoppe said:


> Great look! We are bracelet twins!



Thank you* GirlieShoppe* very happy to be your twin!


----------



## GimmieHermes

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136668



Beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> It's a small world - twin jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136668




Hi! Just joining this thread. I'm trying to find new ways to wear my new jackets that I just purchased. I'll post photos later. Thus far I have three- a blue tweed, a cream and black and a black/ navy/ silver tweed. All purchased this year. [emoji33]

kat lee, I am kicking myself because I was so close to buying the same jacket and decided not to. I'm still in search of the perfect classic black jacket. Me and everyone else I suppose. 

In the meantime I'm enjoying everyone's photos and finding inspiration.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Just joining this thread. I'm trying to find new ways to wear my new jackets that I just purchased. I'll post photos later. Thus far I have three- a blue tweed, a cream and black and a black/ navy/ silver tweed. All purchased this year. [emoji33]
> 
> kat lee, I am kicking myself because I was so close to buying the same jacket and decided not to. I'm still in search of the perfect classic black jacket. Me and everyone else I suppose.
> 
> In the meantime I'm enjoying everyone's photos and finding inspiration.




Thank you *PP*. I'm loving your 3 newly purchased jackets from the described colour combinations. Look forward to your reveal soon. What I love about C jackets (I suppose many C jacket lovers too) is that they can be easily dressed up or down. I'm sure you pull them off beautifully. Await your reveal. [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## hermesBB

Love everything in this thread~~~ you gals all look so glamorous !!! Love, love, love


----------



## EmileH

Here is the first jacket that I bought in spring. I loved the blue tweed. The cropped shape was not flattering on me, so my SA actually ordered two sizes larger and they reconstructed the jacket for me to make it longer and at the same time made it a bit more straight and less of a trapeze shape. I have two bags to wear with it- a silver reissue for dressier occasions and this simple single flap in cobalt for knocking around. 

I can't say that I have mastered the art of putting it all together. Do you guys have suggestions on what shade of jeans look best or how to accessorize? I don't want to look overdone with logos.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the first jacket that I bought in spring. I loved the blue tweed. The cropped shape was not flattering on me, so my SA actually ordered two sizes larger and they reconstructed the jacket for me to make it longer and at the same time made it a bit more straight and less of a trapeze shape. I have two bags to wear with it- a silver reissue for dressier occasions and this simple single flap in cobalt for knocking around.
> 
> I can't say that I have mastered the art of putting it all together. Do you guys have suggestions on what shade of jeans look best or how to accessorize? I don't want to look overdone with logos.
> 
> View attachment 3180557




Very good indeed. I like the idea of ordering two size larger but re-structuring the jacket to make it larger and still fit your body.  You carry it so well.  Welcome to the Chanel jacket club!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the first jacket that I bought in spring. I loved the blue tweed. The cropped shape was not flattering on me, so my SA actually ordered two sizes larger and they reconstructed the jacket for me to make it longer and at the same time made it a bit more straight and less of a trapeze shape. I have two bags to wear with it- a silver reissue for dressier occasions and this simple single flap in cobalt for knocking around.
> 
> I can't say that I have mastered the art of putting it all together. Do you guys have suggestions on what shade of jeans look best or how to accessorize? I don't want to look overdone with logos.
> 
> View attachment 3180557




Thank you for sharing PP. I remember this collection. Brilliant idea of having it restructured to your likings. You wear it well. IMHO it goes well with dark blue jeans and needless to say white pants as well. I wouldn't pair it with light blue jeans/pants though. It might get washed off of the same blue colour look. You may give it a try and see if you like the look in your mirror. [emoji16][emoji2] Oops I don't seem helping! Still await your other 2 jackets! [emoji4]


----------



## mkpurselover

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the first jacket that I bought in spring. I loved the blue tweed. The cropped shape was not flattering on me, so my SA actually ordered two sizes larger and they reconstructed the jacket for me to make it longer and at the same time made it a bit more straight and less of a trapeze shape. I have two bags to wear with it- a silver reissue for dressier occasions and this simple single flap in cobalt for knocking around.
> 
> I can't say that I have mastered the art of putting it all together. Do you guys have suggestions on what shade of jeans look best or how to accessorize? I don't want to look overdone with logos.
> 
> View attachment 3180557


This looks wonderful on you!  Love the blue with silver buttons.  I agree with dark denim bottoms. Hope you get to wear this often!


----------



## Lejic

I just found this thread today and gosh for the first time I really want a Chanel jacket now, for myself! I used to think they were pretty but "how would I wear it?" Now I have ideas!

I live far from Chanel boutiques so need to plan forward: Any clue what a tweed jacket retails for right now, ladies?


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you for sharing PP. I remember this collection. Brilliant idea of having it restructured to your likings. You wear it well. IMHO it goes well with dark blue jeans and needless to say white pants as well. I wouldn't pair it with light blue jeans/pants though. It might get washed off of the same blue colour look. You may give it a try and see if you like the look in your mirror. [emoji16][emoji2] Oops I don't seem helping! Still await your other 2 jackets! [emoji4]







mkpurselover said:


> This looks wonderful on you!  Love the blue with silver buttons.  I agree with dark denim bottoms. Hope you get to wear this often!




Thank you both. As you can see from this picture I an randomly pulling things out of my closet to try to make outfits. I'm completely overwhelmed. This is the second of my jackets from the recent Salzburg collection. The frog buttons come off and it becomes the traditional Chanel cream and black jacket.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. As you can see from this picture I an randomly pulling things out of my closet to try to make outfits. I'm completely overwhelmed. This is the second of my jackets from the recent Salzburg collection. The frog buttons come off and it becomes the traditional Chanel cream and black jacket.
> View attachment 3180966




LOVE this one too. Happy to be your cousin; I have this jacket's skirt! 
You look absolutely elegant and classy in it. Another keeper! Excellent!![emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> LOVE this one too. Happy to be your cousin; I have this jacket's skirt!
> You look absolutely elegant and classy in it. Another keeper! Excellent!![emoji106]&#127995;




Thanks so much Kat! I so value your opinion.


----------



## EmileH

Ok, here is my third and final jacket.., for now. From this seasons collection, it is black with navy and silver threads running through it and had beautiful buttons including some on the back of the peplum. The shape isn't something I was thinking of but its so different and fit so well.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Pocketbook Pup, I would love to see a close up of the color, button and trim detail of your third jacket. Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I would love to see a close up of the color, button and trim detail of your third jacket. Thanks!




Hi! There is no braided trim. Here is a close up of the fabric and button. I can find the runway photo of this for you but I can tell you that it doesn't do it justice at all. It is shown with a matching full skirt which actually turns out to be a dress.


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> Pocketbook Pup, I would love to see a close up of the color, button and trim detail of your third jacket. Thanks!




Here. It is the jacket all the way on the right.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Wow! The fabric is so much livelier in the close ups. It is fabulous and I love your other two jackets as well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, here is my third and final jacket.., for now. From this seasons collection, it is black with navy and silver threads running through it and had beautiful buttons including some on the back of the peplum. The shape isn't something I was thinking of but its so different and fit so well.
> 
> View attachment 3181001



Fabulous! Love this one too. Would you try to wear it all buttons up to see if you like the look? I really love all your 3 gorgeous jackets and you wear them all so well. Here's another photo of a giant window poster of this jacket I walked past recently. This one does its justice I reckon.


----------



## EmileH

CoastalCouture said:


> Wow! The fabric is so much livelier in the close ups. It is fabulous and I love your other two jackets as well.







Kat.Lee said:


> Fabulous! Love this one too. Would you try to wear it all buttons up to see if you like the look? I really love all your 3 gorgeous jackets and you wear them all so well. Here's another photo of a giant window poster of this jacket I walked past recently. This one does its justice I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181078




Thank you! 

Thanks for the photo Kat. Yes that's gorgeous. I have worn it buttoned and it looks spectacular. It fits so well. It is shown in the photo over a dress with a skirt in the same fabric as the jacket and a silk bodice. The SA at cambon thought the look together was "too much". I have a black skirt of the same shape that I can wear it with. It also looks good over a pencil skirt. I was way over budget for my trip, but if the dress goes on sale here at my local boutique I might decide that it isn't "too much." [emoji6]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, here is my third and final jacket.., for now. From this seasons collection, it is black with navy and silver threads running through it and had beautiful buttons including some on the back of the peplum. The shape isn't something I was thinking of but its so different and fit so well.
> 
> View attachment 3181001




Pocketbook pup I am in love with this jacket!
A Chanel jacket is on my Christmas list. We are headed to Chicago for thanksgiving and NY in December. Do you think this jacket is still available? I can always contact my SA... 
Thanks!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pocketbook pup I am in love with this jacket!
> A Chanel jacket is on my Christmas list. We are headed to Chicago for thanksgiving and NY in December. Do you think this jacket is still available? I can always contact my SA...
> Thanks!!




Thanks so much. I'm glad you guys like it. It was really not on my list at all, but once I tried it on I fell in love. You guys are making me feel much better that I made the right choice.

Yes, it is the brasserie Gabrielle collection in stores now. I would contact your SA. Don't wait. This was the last one at rue cambon but the store had been swept clean two weeks prior by all of the fashion week attendees.  I'm going to message my local SA about the dress.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thanks for the photo Kat. Yes that's gorgeous. I have worn it buttoned and it looks spectacular. It fits so well. It is shown in the photo over a dress with a skirt in the same fabric as the jacket and a silk bodice. The SA at cambon thought the look together was "too much". I have a black skirt of the same shape that I can wear it with. It also looks good over a pencil skirt. I was way over budget for my trip, but if the dress goes on sale here at my local boutique I might decide that it isn't "too much." [emoji6]




You're welcome. I agree many styles look "too much" when top and bottom all together. That's the reason why I went for the skirt only of your 2nd jacket. It looked too overwhelmed all together. And I couldn't pull off the jacket as well as you do honestly. For your 3rd jacket, well I would suggest that take the dress if it's on sale and if you are fine with it. I personally don't think this style looks too much together. It looks grand and well put together, almost like a look that you give yourself a special treat and I'm sure you can expect to get lots of head turns. [emoji16][emoji4] That's only my little personal opinion.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> You're welcome. I agree many styles look "too much" when top and bottom all together. That's the reason why I went for the skirt only of your 2nd jacket. It looked too overwhelmed all together. And I couldn't pull off the jacket as well as you do honestly. For your 3rd jacket, well I would suggest that take the dress if it's on sale and if you are fine with it. I personally don't think this style looks too much together. It looks grand and well put together, almost like a look that you give yourself a special treat and I'm sure you can expect to get lots of head turns. [emoji16][emoji4] That's only my little personal opinion.




And a greatly valued opinion! Thank you. I'm going to text my local SA tomorrow.


----------



## cazzz1

I've just bought a Chanel skirt and jacket from Vestiaire. They are both gorgeous. The only thing I'm not quite so sure about is the plaited leather trim on the jacket. Would welcome views on having leather rather than material.


----------



## EmileH

cazzz1 said:


> I've just bought a Chanel skirt and jacket from Vestiaire. They are both gorgeous. The only thing I'm not quite so sure about is the plaited leather trim on the jacket. Would welcome views on having leather rather than material.




I have a lot of nonchanel leather trimmed items. It has been very popular in the past few years and I think will remain a classic forever. I like my pieces a lot. I will say that dry cleaning is a pain. I live in the US and I have found one dry cleaner that spot cleans by hand to avoid the leather. I sometimes carefully condition the leather as well. Congratulations. Please post photos.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks so much. I'm glad you guys like it. It was really not on my list at all, but once I tried it on I fell in love. You guys are making me feel much better that I made the right choice.
> 
> Yes, it is the brasserie Gabrielle collection in stores now. I would contact your SA. Don't wait. This was the last one at rue cambon but the store had been swept clean two weeks prior by all of the fashion week attendees.  I'm going to message my local SA about the dress.




My SA has it in NY but I'm not able to get there until Dec 10. And I'm not sure what size I am..... Probably a 40 or 42....  ( I am a 38 or 40 in Anne Fontaine ) I'm 5'4 and somewhat broad in the shoulders... Very fit but I'm afraid to purchase without  trying it on... I'm headed to Chicago over thanksgiving. I will see if that boutique has it and try it on....


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> My SA has it in NY but I'm not able to get there until Dec 10. And I'm not sure what size I am..... Probably a 40 or 42....  ( I am a 38 or 40 in Anne Fontaine ) I'm 5'4 and somewhat broad in the shoulders... Very fit but I'm afraid to purchase without  trying it on... I'm headed to Chicago over thanksgiving. I will see if that boutique has it and try it on....




I am a pretty stable 40 including in Anne Fontaine. My bust rather than shoulders are the limiting factor. The 40 fits me perfectly. 

I looked into the dress. It is $5800. I really don't think it is worth that much to me. I don't think I would wear it as much as the jacket. Together with the jacket it is very dressy and probably not work appropriate. I already have one dressy suit and really don't need another. The jacket looks great with black or grey skirts or pants. According to my SA the 40 dress she has is the last in the country. There is apparently a skirt that she said was in the 2k price range but it is sold out.

If you buy something and it doesn't fit you can always send it back. They refund your credit card but I think it has to be within 10-14 days. So if you really want it, I might get them to send it to you.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am a pretty stable 40 including in Anne Fontaine. My bust rather than shoulders are the limiting factor. The 40 fits me perfectly.
> 
> I looked into the dress. It is $5800. I really don't think it is worth that much to me. I don't think I would wear it as much as the jacket. Together with the jacket it is very dressy and probably not work appropriate. I already have one dressy suit and really don't need another. The jacket looks great with black or grey skirts or pants. According to my SA the 40 dress she has is the last in the country. There is apparently a skirt that she said was in the 2k price range but it is sold out.
> 
> If you buy something and it doesn't fit you can always send it back. They refund your credit card but I think it has to be within 10-14 days. So if you really want it, I might get them to send it to you.




Thanks pocketbook pup!! DH and I will have to have a chat [emoji12] he likes to be included in the bigger purchases [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Thanks pocketbook pup!! DH and I will have to have a chat [emoji12] he likes to be included in the bigger purchases [emoji173]&#65039;




I understand completely. DH freaked out at the price if the dress.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup those are stunning jackets!  I think your choices were wise and will stand the test of time.  You can wear them with anything!  In fact, I think that Chanel looks best when you don't overthink it and just throw it together. KWIM?  

I am just lusting after the shoe of this season and I'm sure that I will never find it in my size.  I am a total sucker for any shoe in beige/camel and black.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> My SA has it in NY but I'm not able to get there until Dec 10. And I'm not sure what size I am..... Probably a 40 or 42....  ( I am a 38 or 40 in Anne Fontaine ) I'm 5'4 and somewhat broad in the shoulders... Very fit but I'm afraid to purchase without  trying it on... I'm headed to Chicago over thanksgiving. I will see if that boutique has it and try it on....



You make have to size up because of the shoulders. I would like to say that Chanel has some regularity in sizing, but I have never found it to be true. I have had to make them smaller or larger, you can never tell!  On rare occasions, they fit right off the rack.  I have had that happen too.   They cut a very high armhole and you might need some alteration.  The good news is that they are easy to alter and have a good amount of fabric in the seams.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the first jacket that I bought in spring. I loved the blue tweed. The cropped shape was not flattering on me, so my SA actually ordered two sizes larger and they reconstructed the jacket for me to make it longer and at the same time made it a bit more straight and less of a trapeze shape. I have two bags to wear with it- a silver reissue for dressier occasions and this simple single flap in cobalt for knocking around.
> 
> I can't say that I have mastered the art of putting it all together. Do you guys have suggestions on what shade of jeans look best or how to accessorize? I don't want to look overdone with logos.
> 
> View attachment 3180557



Beautiful jacket and looks perfectly made! I vote for white jeans, or white silkish wide pants, but it looks good with the dark jeans you are wearing )))


----------



## cazzz1

cazzz1 said:


> I've just bought a Chanel skirt and jacket from Vestiaire. They are both gorgeous. The only thing I'm not quite so sure about is the plaited leather trim on the jacket. Would welcome views on having leather rather than material.


Thanks PP. Away for a few days but will post photos when I get back. Will be interested in your opinion.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. As you can see from this picture I an randomly pulling things out of my closet to try to make outfits. I'm completely overwhelmed. This is the second of my jackets from the recent Salzburg collection. The frog buttons come off and it becomes the traditional Chanel cream and black jacket.
> View attachment 3180966



Love it! I was thinking of buying this jacket, but was a bit unsure about the buttons, it looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok, here is my third and final jacket.., for now. From this seasons collection, it is black with navy and silver threads running through it and had beautiful buttons including some on the back of the peplum. The shape isn't something I was thinking of but its so different and fit so well.
> 
> View attachment 3181001


Ha! We are twins! I was about to post a picture of this jacket, but started reading your post first, needless to say I'm in love with this one and you are wearing so well!


----------



## ari

I'm on cloud nine!


----------



## ari

My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

ari said:


> My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!




You look great!!!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!




Oh the dress is prettier than I expected! Now I want it!


----------



## Serva1

ari said:


> I'm on cloud nine!




This is so beautiful ari[emoji7] and look at those buttons!!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh the dress is prettier than I expected! Now I want it!



Thank you Pocketbook! Actually the dress is black and the jacket is black- I've never seen them in blue. The strange thing is that I tried the size 40 in LA and it was really big, the one I got for Europe is 38 and is a bit tight, in LA boutiques they didn't have the dress, just a plain skirt, I think Chanel is a bit different for different countries,


----------



## ari

Serva1 said:


> This is so beautiful ari[emoji7] and look at those buttons!!!



Thank you Serva! I'm so happy !


----------



## ari

hedgwin99 said:


> You look great!!!!



Thank you hedgwin99!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> You make have to size up because of the shoulders. I would like to say that Chanel has some regularity in sizing, but I have never found it to be true. I have had to make them smaller or larger, you can never tell!  On rare occasions, they fit right off the rack.  I have had that happen too.   They cut a very high armhole and you might need some alteration.  The good news is that they are easy to alter and have a good amount of fabric in the seams.




Thanks gracekelly!! I've tried Chanel  on before but honestly have no idea what size the cost was!!


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> I'm on cloud nine!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!



Ari just beautiful!!!!  Worth the search!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Pocketbook! Actually the dress is black and the jacket is black- I've never seen them in blue. The strange thing is that I tried the size 40 in LA and it was really big, the one I got for Europe is 38 and is a bit tight, in LA boutiques they didn't have the dress, just a plain skirt, I think Chanel is a bit different for different countries,




Mine looks black too but on my receipt from rue cambon store  it said black and blue tweed and sure enough of you look in the right light there are small amounts of blue. Which only makes it more versatile in my mind. You can wear it with black grey or navy quite easily.

The dress is so lovely. My SA is now holding a dress and a skirt for me to try this weekend.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Pocketbook! Actually the dress is black and the jacket is black- I've never seen them in blue. The strange thing is that I tried the size 40 in LA and it was really big, the one I got for Europe is 38 and is a bit tight, in LA boutiques they didn't have the dress, just a plain skirt, I think Chanel is a bit different for different countries,




I do think because each piece is hand made the sizes vary from one jacket to another even in the same store in my experience. The nice thing is that you can return things if they don't work for you unlike other stores.


----------



## chocolagirl

ari said:


> My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!


you look so chic!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I'm on cloud nine!







ari said:


> My lovely SM sent me this today! I love her!!! I was looking so long fo this dress and jacket in my size on 2 continents and she found it for me!!!




You look stunning ari. You carry them so well. I tried them but they bury me and it looked like I steal them from my big sister's wardrobe (not that I have a big sister![emoji16]). Huge congrats.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I'm on cloud nine!




Ari I had just convinced myself that I didn't need the dress to match my jacket but you look so fabulous in it that I have to try it. I am going on Sunday. I am praying it doesnt look half as good on me as it does on you. But thanks for your lovely photos. You really look amazing.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunning ari. You carry them so well. I tried them but they bury me and it looked like I steal them from my big sister's wardrobe (not that I have a big sister![emoji16]). Huge congrats.




You look very petite In your photos Kat. And fabulous. Petite and fabulous. All of your outfits are spot on and not at all overdone. Please keep posting!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look very petite In your photos Kat. And fabulous. Petite and fabulous. All of your outfits are spot on and not at all overdone. Please keep posting!




Thank you for your kind words *PP*. C's size works for a petite me. Sometimes I do wish that I was one or two size bigger to fit some styles. [emoji16] I still have all your 3 recent stunning jackets in my head. Thanks for your support. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

A little contribution to this thread - crop jacket from 2015 P. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank Freckles1!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Ari just beautiful!!!!  Worth the search!



Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Mine looks black too but on my receipt from rue cambon store  it said black and blue tweed and sure enough of you look in the right light there are small amounts of blue. Which only makes it more versatile in my mind. You can wear it with black grey or navy quite easily.
> 
> The dress is so lovely. My SA is now holding a dress and a skirt for me to try this weekend.



You are right ! This morning I saw it at day light and it does have some blue in it! Great! I agree it is more versatile! I could have appreciated more without the sparkling threads, but it is gorgeous, I'll try to dress it down today and see how it looks, the weather is still nice so I can wear it !


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do think because each piece is hand made the sizes vary from one jacket to another even in the same store in my experience. The nice thing is that you can return things if they don't work for you unlike other stores.



No way I'm returning this, haha!


----------



## ari

chocolagirl said:


> you look so chic!



Thank you chocolagirl!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You look stunning ari. You carry them so well. I tried them but they bury me and it looked like I steal them from my big sister's wardrobe (not that I have a big sister![emoji16]). Huge congrats.



Thank you KAT!  Haha! Yes but you can wear jackets that I can't wear.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari I had just convinced myself that I didn't need the dress to match my jacket but you look so fabulous in it that I have to try it. I am going on Sunday. I am praying it doesnt look half as good on me as it does on you. But thanks for your lovely photos. You really look amazing.



Just try it, so that you know if you really want it. I'm sure I'll very rarely will wear the two together, but the dress is beautiful by it self and very topical Chanel, it needs the belt as the line between the two fabrics is not smooth. I have strange body- big on top- shoulders and chest and small hips, so this type of dress gives me a bit more feminine shape. I think


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> You are right ! This morning I saw it at day light and it does have some blue in it! Great! I agree it is more versatile! I could have appreciated more without the sparkling threads, but it is gorgeous, I'll try to dress it down today and see how it looks, the weather is still nice so I can wear it !




That's wonderful. I love it when it's a mixture of black and sparkly blue threads. I have a couple of jackets like that and just love the versatile look of them. Am sure you'll look gorgeous when dressed up or down.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> A little contribution to this thread - crop jacket from 2015 P. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187052
> View attachment 3187055



Gorgeous! I tried this jacket and it looks bad on my, I always need something fitted around the waist other wise I look like a mountain))) your jacket is very cool!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari I had just convinced myself that I didn't need the dress to match my jacket but you look so fabulous in it that I have to try it. I am going on Sunday. I am praying it doesnt look half as good on me as it does on you. But thanks for your lovely photos. You really look amazing.



Here is an example of how one can wear them separately)))


----------



## ari

The jacket dressed down))


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> A little contribution to this thread - crop jacket from 2015 P. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187052
> View attachment 3187055




That looks great Kat. I have that same necklace. It's a nice simple on that's easy to wear.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Here is an example of how one can wear them separately)))



Thanks for sharing. 



ari said:


> The jacket dressed down))




What a perfect look ari. I love the shirt is not tucked in. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> The jacket dressed down))




Thank you for the photos Ari. I'm going tomorrow to try. I'll ask to try the belt too. 

I know I'll use the jacket. I have tried it with jeans, a black flared skirt, a pencil shirt and a shift dress. 

Do you think you will wear the dress other than with the jacket? I could see it on its own or with a cardigan.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Gorgeous! I tried this jacket and it looks bad on my, I always need something fitted around the waist other wise I look like a mountain))) your jacket is very cool!



Thank you ari. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks great Kat. I have that same necklace. It's a nice simple on that's easy to wear.



Thank you PP. I agree it's a super easy to wear necklace. The matching clip on earrings give me a bit of pain after a long day on though. I'll spy your necklace next time. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

I just wanted to say that I'm so glad we are keeping this thread going. I love it. It's so inspirational. Let's try to get our friends to contribute. I think my new addiction is becoming Chanel jackets.much more costly than Hermes scarves!


----------



## Freckles1

Kat.Lee said:


> A little contribution to this thread - crop jacket from 2015 P. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187052
> View attachment 3187055




Gorgeous Kat.lee!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies DH and I are headed to NY in early Dec.  Besides A Second Act, what are some good resale boutiques on the upper east side? I remember going to a shop that was downstairs and it had fabulous chanel jackets? Thanks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous Kat.lee!!!




Thank you Freckles1.


----------



## Pirula

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies DH and I are headed to NY in early Dec.  Besides A Second Act, what are some good resale boutiques on the upper east side? I remember going to a shop that was downstairs and it had fabulous chanel jackets? Thanks!




Also try Encore on Madison Ave.  Not familiar with  A Second Act; will look that up.   Second Time Around though is good.  Broadway or Lexington, can't recall.  There's one on Madison as well, as I recall they had a lot of Chanel a year ago when I was there.


----------



## ari

Absolutely, Pocket! That's what I thought - a small cardigan)!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect look ari. I love the shirt is not tucked in. Absolutely stunning.



Thank you sweetie))


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> The jacket dressed down))



This is so cool!  I love the whole thing including the leather leggings!  I am still searching for the perfect pair.  I think it may take a lifetime lol!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> This is so cool!  I love the whole thing including the leather leggings!  I am still searching for the perfect pair.  I think it may take a lifetime lol!



gracekelly Thank you, these are LV and pretty good- very thin and reasonably elastic, most probably the best that I have, Stouls are another brand that are quite good.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Another crop jacket casually worn without its skirt. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> gracekelly Thank you, these are LV and pretty good- very thin and reasonably elastic, most probably the best that I have, Stouls are another brand that are quite good.




We might be the leather pants twins. Are yours from last year and with elastic band on the waistline?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> We might be the leather pants twins. Are yours from last year and with elastic band on the waistline?



Yes))) I'm proud to be you twin!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Yes))) I'm proud to be you twin!




My honour ari. They really are the best I've got so far!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another crop jacket casually worn without its skirt. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188108



Gorgeous color and looks so nice on you! And the B is TDF!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Gorgeous color and looks so nice on you! And the B is TDF!




Thank you dear ari.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Another crop jacket casually worn without its skirt. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188108




Looks great. You make it all look so effortless.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great. You make it all look so effortless.




Thank you PP. C jackets do have that kind of appeal.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Gorgeous color and looks so nice on you! And the B is TDF!



Thank you for posting all of your recent photos, Ari.  Did you buy anything else from the brasserie collection?


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> A little contribution to this thread - crop jacket from 2015 P. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187052
> View attachment 3187055



Great design!  I have never seen this one before.  I don't think it made it into the US.


----------



## EmileH

Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case. 

Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?


----------



## hedgwin99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case.
> 
> Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3188798
> View attachment 3188799
> View attachment 3188800
> View attachment 3188801




2nd photo from left is my fav! I love the white top pair with the skirt!


----------



## EmileH

hedgwin99 said:


> 2nd photo from left is my fav! I love the white top pair with the skirt!




Thank you! That's the dress. I think I need to get the dress. It's the one ari posted above.


----------



## Kat.Lee

I vote for the dress. You carry it so well with or without the jacket. Very chic and elegant. Pairing with H belt and RV flats look fabulous too, or with high heels or booties! Such a statement piece/set. It seems worth an "investment" IMO.


----------



## MYH

Oh dear. I just send you a response. Looks like my opinion differs from the others.


----------



## Mininana

My opinion differs as well. The dress is lovely but limiting. The skirt gives you more options for the top, love that dark gray top 
You can always get a nice cream silk too and wear with that fabulous cdc belt. Obviously it won't be the dress but you get a similar look
With the skirt you get more versatility and possibly more options.


----------



## MYH

Mininana said:


> My opinion differs as well. The dress is lovely but limiting. The skirt gives you more options for the top, love that dark gray top
> You can always get a nice cream silk too and wear with that fabulous cdc belt. Obviously it won't be the dress but you get a similar look
> With the skirt you get more versatility and possibly more options.


+1  I agree


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case.
> 
> Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3188798
> View attachment 3188799
> View attachment 3188800
> View attachment 3188801




I think I like your look best with the jacket open..... It flatters your figure very much!!!
The dress is gorgeous


----------



## kat99

I love this thread! There have been so many gorgeous jackets added lately, I'm very envious.

Here is the only contribution I can share right now and I'm afraid I make a very poor model as I was 8 months pregnant in this picture! But I was so interested in this jacket I had to try it on anyway. I'm still on the fence as it was really pricey, I will probably wait for sale. It's the bolero from Salzberg

R


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone. I think with my lifestyle I made the right choice with the skirt. I need to get the swish of the dress out of my mind. 

Kat99 it's so hard to tell especially with the black. Make sure it's perfect and you love it. These things are too expensive to make a mistake!


----------



## hedgwin99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone. I think with my lifestyle I made the right choice with the skirt. I need to get the swish of the dress out of my mind.
> 
> Kat99 it's so hard to tell especially with the black. Make sure it's perfect and you love it. These things are too expensive to make a mistake!




I really like the look of white dress with the skirt.. Makes u look very authoritative as a doc [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## kat99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone. I think with my lifestyle I made the right choice with the skirt. I need to get the swish of the dress out of my mind.
> 
> Kat99 it's so hard to tell especially with the black. Make sure it's perfect and you love it. These things are too expensive to make a mistake!




Good advice! I do think it's a bit theatrical and not as practical.

I think you made the right call with the skirt. I loved the dress on you too but as you say these clothes are so $$$ you have to make sure you'll get good cost per wear. I love all 3 jackets you've added!


----------



## EmileH

kat99 said:


> Good advice! I do think it's a bit theatrical and not as practical.
> 
> I think you made the right call with the skirt. I loved the dress on you too but as you say these clothes are so $$$ you have to make sure you'll get good cost per wear. I love all 3 jackets you've added!




Do you have a runway photo of it? I can't picture it. Salzburg has to go on sale soon I would think. It was pre fall and they are already getting cruise in. The sales are substantial. Like 40% off. 

Thanks for your compliment on my jackets. I am trying so hard to choose wisely due to cost. I am still searching for the classic black tweed. 

Thanks for the advice everyone. I loved the dress, but I know I'll use the skirt more. I'll have to forget the swish of the skirt on the dress and get my swish in a good Cosmo instead!


----------



## EmileH

I see. This is the bolero right? It's pretty.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I see. This is the bolero right? It's pretty.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188914




This is a very delicate piece with lots of beautiful handmade craftsmanship. And very very pricey one. I saw it in shop and dropped my jaw when saw the price tag. Thanks for sharing the pic PP. 
I'm sure you'll make the right decision about the dress in line with your lifestyle and the possible use of it. If it's limited use of the dress, then it's not worthy of getting it simply because of loving it. Like you said, it's a lot of $ after all. Good luck in your decision. [emoji8]


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> Thank you for posting all of your recent photos, Ari.  Did you buy anything else from the brasserie collection?



Thank You melisande, I bought this skirt.


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Thank You melisande, I bought this skirt.



Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))




Love it on you and the matching twillies!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case.
> 
> Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3188798
> View attachment 3188799
> View attachment 3188800
> View attachment 3188801



I think you made the right decision
Im also very busy at work and very rarely go out to places and I'm careful not to overdress. Most of the days I just sit at the office and nobody sees me except for some colleagues. 
But the dress to me was epitome of Chanel, and most probably Ill wear it at the office with a cardi. The clothes are for my pleasure.
The dress look very well on you, I should say it, although I know you are trying to forget is, but the skirt is more useful. Is it a simple slight a line skirt?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))




Another beautiful choice


----------



## ari

Here is how I wear the belt as a necklace today a work.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I think you made the right decision
> 
> Im also very busy at work and very rarely go out to places and I'm careful not to overdress. Most of the days I just sit at the office and nobody sees me except for some colleagues.
> 
> But the dress to me was epitome of Chanel, and most probably Ill wear it at the office with a cardi. The clothes are for my pleasure.
> 
> The dress look very well on you, I should say it, although I know you are trying to forget is, but the skirt is more useful. Is it a simple slight a line skirt?





Thank you Ari. The skirt is a line. It has two large pockets that are not see when you wear the jacket, but add to the interest when worn alone. 

I agree. The dress is the epitome of Chanel. It's incredibly special and you wear it so well.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here is how I wear the belt as a necklace today a work.




Very nice.


----------



## ari

kat99 said:


> I love this thread! There have been so many gorgeous jackets added lately, I'm very envious.
> 
> Here is the only contribution I can share right now and I'm afraid I make a very poor model as I was 8 months pregnant in this picture! But I was so interested in this jacket I had to try it on anyway. I'm still on the fence as it was really pricey, I will probably wait for sale. It's the bolero from Salzberg
> 
> R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188870



it looks great on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Here is how I wear the belt as a necklace today a work.




That's a brilliant way to use the belt. I love the innovative ideas of yours.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you have a runway photo of it? I can't picture it. Salzburg has to go on sale soon I would think. It was pre fall and they are already getting cruise in. The sales are substantial. Like 40% off.
> 
> Thanks for your compliment on my jackets. I am trying so hard to choose wisely due to cost. I am still searching for the classic black tweed.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone. I loved the dress, but I know I'll use the skirt more. I'll have to forget the swish of the skirt on the dress and get my swish in a good Cosmo instead!



I think that this kind of sale is only in USA, I have never seen it in Europe, can somebody enlighten me on how and when are the sales in Europe?


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> That's a brilliant way to use the belt. I love the innovative ideas of yours.



thank you Kat


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I think that this kind of sale is only in USA, I have never seen it in Europe, can somebody enlighten me on how and when are the sales in Europe?




Well at least that's something they do for us in the US. Everything is 20% higher here plus they add tax after so the dress comes to $6200 here for example. I think with vat refund  I could get it for $4800 from Europe. My two new jackets would have each been $9000 here and were $6700 in Paris.  I think the sale for spring in the us was in June or July.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love it on you and the matching twillies!


Kat Thank you 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another beautiful choice


*Pocketbook* thank you I loved this loved the Brasserie collection, very wearable , love all day dresses, unfortunaly they are made from very heavy material that Ï cant wear in the office. here the ones I love.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Ari. The skirt is a line. It has two large pockets that are not see when you wear the jacket, but add to the interest when worn alone.
> 
> I agree. The dress is the epitome of Chanel. It's incredibly special and you wear it so well.


beautiful skirt, please post more picture!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice.


Pocketbook Pup, thank you!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Kat Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocketbook* thank you I loved this loved the Brasserie collection, very wearable , love all day dresses, unfortunaly they are made from very heavy material that Ï cant wear in the office. here the ones I love.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful skirt, please post more picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, thank you!




These were my favorites too! But yes, unwearable at work. In this context THE DRESS does seem much more practical. You made a great choice.

It was a fabulous collection. The jewelry was wonderful too. I bought a whole set of pieces when I was there. 

Your taste is similar to mine. I'm curious which other jackets you have from other seasons. Please keep posting. I'm learning a lot.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))



It looks perfect on you!   Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> It looks perfect on you!   Thank you so much for posting.



thank you *melisande*


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> Great design!  I have never seen this one before.  I don't think it made it into the US.




Thank you gracekelly. It's from 2014B, the tag serial number reads: P49824V36914 if you are interested in searching/checking for it.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well at least that's something they do for us in the US. Everything is 20% higher here plus they add tax after so the dress comes to $6200 here for example. I think with vat refund  I could get it for $4800 from Europe. My two new jackets would have each been $9000 here and were $6700 in Paris.  I think the sale for spring in the us was in June or July.



Yeah, now with the strong dollar everything is cheaper for you in Europe. I had the chance to catch 2 sales in June in the States - very lucky!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case.
> 
> Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3188798
> View attachment 3188799
> View attachment 3188800
> View attachment 3188801



As much as I like the dress, it is hard to justify the price. I remember when 6k bought you couture and this is ready to wear!   At least you can wear the skirt paired with anything to meetings and conferences.  I have been down the road of watching what I wear  re clothing and bags because of, shall we say, local opinions, and that limits you which is sad.  On the other hand, you can do whatever you want when you travel which is nice.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> As much as I like the dress, it is hard to justify the price. I remember when 6k bought you couture and this is ready to wear!   At least you can wear the skirt paired with anything to meetings and conferences.  I have been down the road of watching what I wear  re clothing and bags because of, shall we say, local opinions, and that limits you which is sad.  On the other hand, you can do whatever you want when you travel which is nice.




Thank you so much gracekelly.  I appreciate your opinion. I felt instantly comfortable in the skirt and know I'll wear it a lot so I think it's the smarter buy. These prices are truly getting outrageous. It's why I don't feel so badly buying on my European trips.


----------



## louboutal

I have been catching up on his thread and I have to say that you ladies are such an inspiration/model for how to dress. I'm researching on which Chanel  black jacket to get as my first (I won't say only because I don't want it to turn into a lie at some point) and I've really enjoyed all of your pictures. So a big thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

louboutal said:


> I have been catching up on his thread and I have to say that you ladies are such an inspiration/model for how to dress. I'm researching on which Chanel  black jacket to get as my first (I won't say only because I don't want it to turn into a lie at some point) and I've really enjoyed all of your pictures. So a big thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




The perfect black jacket is so difficult to find. There is a lightweight unlined one in the cruise collection that is a classic shape and tempted me but it is not the same as the tweed lined jackets. If you live in a warm climate it might be perfect. I'm still holding out and waiting for the right classic black to materialize.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> thank you *melisande*



I really wanted to see this skirt IRL, so am very grateful that you posted your photo of it.   It's such a pretty knit skirt... a real work of art!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The perfect black jacket is so difficult to find. There is a lightweight unlined one in the cruise collection that is a classic shape and tempted me but it is not the same as the tweed lined jackets. If you live in a warm climate it might be perfect. I'm still holding out and waiting for the right classic black to materialize.



Black Chanel jackets are like black handbags i.e. you can always have one more  They are also like potato chips i.e you can't stop with just one


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here is how I wear the belt as a necklace today a work.



I have done this, but darn!  That belt is heavy around the neck!  However, it is a killer look!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Black Chanel jackets are like black handbags i.e. you can always have one more  They are also like potato chips i.e you can't stop with just one




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Kat Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocketbook* thank you I loved this loved the Brasserie collection, very wearable , love all day dresses, unfortunaly they are made from very heavy material that Ï cant wear in the office. here the ones I love.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful skirt, please post more picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, thank you!




Wow. Love all, but these two the best, I could actually see myself in these styles.







Are they really heavy? What are they good for?


----------



## MYH

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))




Ari - it looks better on you than the model.  Just gorgeous


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Wow. Love all, but these two the best, I could actually see myself in these styles.
> 
> View attachment 3189993
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189994
> 
> 
> Are they really heavy? What are they good for?



The second one has a zipper in front so I think it could be worn as a coat . The other one I haven't seen IRL, but guess it as heavy as a wool jacket, I have tried the blue dress and it is really warm.


----------



## ari

MYH said:


> Ari - it looks better on you than the model.  Just gorgeous



Thank you, but this was a silly picture. I'm not sure what to wear on top, the sweater from the same collection looks awful on me, and I wasn't impressed with the quality here is another attempt to kind of dress it down- again I don't think it's perfect, still looking at how to wear it, but loved it so much that I bought it without hesitation)))


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Thank you, but this was a silly picture. I'm not sure what to wear on top, the sweater from the same collection looks awful on me, and I wasn't impressed with the quality here is another attempt to kind of dress it down- again I don't think it's perfect, still looking at how to wear it, but loved it so much that I bought it without hesitation)))



Maybe I should have bought it in a bigger size?


----------



## MYH

ari said:


> Thank you, but this was a silly picture. I'm not sure what to wear on top, the sweater from the same collection looks awful on me, and I wasn't impressed with the quality here is another attempt to kind of dress it down- again I don't think it's perfect, still looking at how to wear it, but loved it so much that I bought it without hesitation)))


I adored it with your creme/white silk top and white B you showed first.  I also think a camel or creme sweater that's fitted to the body and taupe knee boots would be stunning.  I say go for winter white/neutral outfit with this skirt. Etoupe, Craie, white bag.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The perfect black jacket is so difficult to find. There is a lightweight unlined one in the cruise collection that is a classic shape and tempted me but it is not the same as the tweed lined jackets. If you live in a warm climate it might be perfect. I'm still holding out and waiting for the right classic black to materialize.



Pocketbook, is this the one you are talking about?
I haven't seen anything that I love in Resort and Spring collections ((


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Pocketbook, is this the one you are talking about?
> I haven't seen anything that I love in Resort and Spring collections ((



Have you seen it IRL?


----------



## ari

MYH said:


> I adored it with your creme/white silk top and white B you showed first.  I also think a camel or creme sweater that's fitted to the body and taupe knee boots would be stunning.  I say go for winter white/neutral outfit with this skirt. Etoupe, Craie, white bag.



Thank you ! you are right MYH I'll try it with beige suede boots, although the ones - Chanel on the picture have a little bronze on them and look good IRL with skirt, but maybe it would be better if they were on a higher heels to balance the bulky skirt. I kinda wear it lower on the waist to make it a bit longer. The other problem is that I don't wear nude stockings, but I can't wear this wool skirt without stocking as it is not appropriate for my understanding))))  I never hesitated buying it as I  don't have hips, but even with my body this skirt makes me big. Tried the belt from the show, but it looks so chip that I decided against buying it.


----------



## dooneybaby

Kat.Lee said:


> Another crop jacket casually worn without its skirt. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3188108


Love this jacket. It's sooooo cute!


----------



## Kat.Lee

dooneybaby said:


> Love this jacket. It's sooooo cute!




Thank you dooneybaby.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ari said:


> Kat Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> *Pocketbook* thank you I loved this loved the Brasserie collection, very wearable , love all day dresses, unfortunaly they are made from very heavy material that Ï cant wear in the office. here the ones I love.
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful skirt, please post more picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, thank you!




That blue coast (dress?) on the second picture is calling my name!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))



 It looks gorgeous on you, love it with the silk shirt and with the leather jacket too, 




ari said:


> I think that this kind of sale is only in USA, I have never seen it in Europe, can somebody enlighten me on how and when are the sales in Europe?



I think its first of jan, and it's like 20-30 % off, but department stores   like selfridges start earlier, Boxing Day, 



louboutal said:


> I have been catching up on his thread and I have to say that you ladies are such an inspiration/model for how to dress. I'm researching on which Chanel  black jacket to get as my first (I won't say only because I don't want it to turn into a lie at some point) and I've really enjoyed all of your pictures. So a big thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



 From my own experience it's the pre collections, the small capsule lines in between métier d art, for f/w season, and the pre spring, these collections are not influenced by the themes of the runways, and you can find classic Chanel pieces, they may not be necessarily black, cream or navy are classic Chanel looks too,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you, but this was a silly picture. I'm not sure what to wear on top, the sweater from the same collection looks awful on me, and I wasn't impressed with the quality here is another attempt to kind of dress it down- again I don't think it's perfect, still looking at how to wear it, but loved it so much that I bought it without hesitation)))




That looks amazing! Perfect.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Pocketbook, is this the one you are talking about?
> 
> I haven't seen anything that I love in Resort and Spring collections ((




Yes this is it. It is light weight and unlined. It is less expensive than the other jackets but the construction didn't impress me. No lining at all. Silicone along the seams. But it was nice that it was so light weight. It comes in pink black or cream.

I haven't seen anything yet either but sometimes the pictures aren't very helpful. I'm still hopeful. The suggestion about the in between season collections above is interesting and helpful.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this is it. It is light weight and unlined. It is less expensive than the other jackets but the construction didn't impress me. No lining at all. Silicone along the seams. But it was nice that it was so light weight. It comes in pink black or cream.
> 
> I haven't seen anything yet either but sometimes the pictures aren't very helpful. I'm still hopeful. The suggestion about the in between season collections above is interesting and helpful.


Thank you Pocketbook, I think you might like this one, its navy and feels as knitted, I don't think that is sold out, it has a long midi skirt, I didn't buy it. It is warm one can wear it  in cold days


----------



## ari

here you can see the material better


----------



## ari

And the shape , not very good picture, tomorrow I'll wear it  and try to take a better picture, now I'm sick at home and I did try to take a picture on a hanger, but it doesn't do a justice to the jacket))))


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, love it with the silk shirt and with the leather jacket too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its first of jan, and it's like 20-30 % off, but department stores   like selfridges start earlier, Boxing Day,
> 
> 
> 
> From my own experience it's the pre collections, the small capsule lines in between métier d art, for f/w season, and the pre spring, these collections are not influenced by the themes of the runways, and you can find classic Chanel pieces, they may not be necessarily black, cream or navy are classic Chanel looks too,[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Baglover ))
> You are right I bought this fab jacket end of May this year and I didn't see it in the collections


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And the shape , not very good picture, tomorrow I'll wear it  and try to take a better picture, now I'm sick at home and I did try to take a picture on a hanger, but it doesn't do a justice to the jacket))))







ari said:


> Baglover121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you, love it with the silk shirt and with the leather jacket too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its first of jan, and it's like 20-30 % off, but department stores   like selfridges start earlier, Boxing Day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my own experience it's the pre collections, the small capsule lines in between métier d art, for f/w season, and the pre spring, these collections are not influenced by the themes of the runways, and you can find classic Chanel pieces, they may not be necessarily black, cream or navy are classic Chanel looks too,[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Baglover ))
> 
> You are right I bought this fab jacket end of May this year and I didn't see it in the collections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They both look fabulous on you. The colorful tweed one was called tutti fruity. It's very cute, I almost bought the dress in that material.  I hope you feel better soon. Yes more photos please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Of course on me it doesn't look like on the model))







ari said:


> Thank you ! you are right MYH I'll try it with beige suede boots, although the ones - Chanel on the picture have a little bronze on them and look good IRL with skirt, but maybe it would be better if they were on a higher heels to balance the bulky skirt. I kinda wear it lower on the waist to make it a bit longer. The other problem is that I don't wear nude stockings, but I can't wear this wool skirt without stocking as it is not appropriate for my understanding))))  I never hesitated buying it as I  don't have hips, but even with my body this skirt makes me big. Tried the belt from the show, but it looks so chip that I decided against buying it.




Love it with the cream blouse....how about with your LP boots??? [emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Thank you Pocketbook, I think you might like this one, its navy and feels as knitted, I don't think that is sold out, it has a long midi skirt, I didn't buy it. It is warm one can wear it  in cold days




Love everything about this. You are absolutely inspiring me to dust off my vintage pieces!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Ari,I bought this jacket from the Pre spring  line, it was difficult to track down in London, and was really happy when my SA managed to get her hands on one, its not classic Chanel, and heavy  but I absolutely fell in love and couldn't let it pass,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3190351
> 
> 
> Ari,I bought this jacket from the Pre spring  line, it was difficult to track down in London, and was really happy when my SA managed to get her hands on one, its not classic Chanel, and heavy  but I absolutely fell in love and couldn't let it pass,




That's really adorable


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3190351
> 
> 
> Ari,I bought this jacket from the Pre spring  line, it was difficult to track down in London, and was really happy when my SA managed to get her hands on one, its not classic Chanel, and heavy  but I absolutely fell in love and couldn't let it pass,


Baglover, this is gorgeous!!!! I bet you get tons of compliments even from people that haven't heard of Chanel!  This is really unique jacket!  Please share how you wear it!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love everything about this. You are absolutely inspiring me to dust off my vintage pieces!!!



Thank you Bbc !


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> They both look fabulous on you. The colorful tweed one was called tutti fruity. It's very cute, I almost bought the dress in that material.  I hope you feel better soon. Yes more photos please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pocketbook))
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love it with the cream blouse....how about with your LP boots??? [emoji6]



I'll try, I like when the skit covers the top of the boots, so hopefully it's long enough!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Love everything about this. You are absolutely inspiring me to dust off my vintage pieces!!!



Yes! And please do not forget to post a picture)))


----------



## louboutal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The perfect black jacket is so difficult to find. There is a lightweight unlined one in the cruise collection that is a classic shape and tempted me but it is not the same as the tweed lined jackets. If you live in a warm climate it might be perfect. I'm still holding out and waiting for the right classic black to materialize.



I do live in a warm climate but in terms of qualities for the perfect black jacket you recommend the lining? Are there any other traits that define perfect black jacket for you?


----------



## louboutal

Baglover121 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, love it with the silk shirt and with the leather jacket too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its first of jan, and it's like 20-30 % off, but department stores   like selfridges start earlier, Boxing Day,
> 
> 
> 
> From my own experience it's the pre collections, the small capsule lines in between métier d art, for f/w season, and the pre spring, these collections are not influenced by the themes of the runways, and you can find classic Chanel pieces, they may not be necessarily black, cream or navy are classic Chanel looks too,




That's really helpful. I will start by looking there. Thank you!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's really adorable




Thank you, [emoji4]



ari said:


> Baglover, this is gorgeous!!!! I bet you get tons of compliments even from people that haven't heard of Chanel!  This is really unique jacket!  Please share how you wear it!




Thanks Ari, it really feels  and looks beautiful on, the pic doesn't do it any justice, I wear it with  light jeans and  White silk shirt , or white jeans and  White t shirt, or white denim pencil skirt, there was a dress with it, I think it was very similar to your jacket, but the  price of this jacket was more than I expected it to be, so I chose one piece instead,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari, it really feels  and looks beautiful on, the pic doesn't do it any justice, I wear it with  light jeans and  White silk shirt , or white jeans and  White t shirt, or white denim pencil skirt, there was a dress with it, I think it was very similar to your jacket, but the  price of this jacket was more than I expected it to be, so I chose one piece instead,



It is gorgeous , I found it online while I was looking for a knitted skirt from tha fall collection that I saw in LA, but I couldn't find it anywhere, has anyone have pictures - is heavyweight knit and it has a sweater!?


----------



## ari

The dress is fabulous too! But to me is too much together)


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> The dress is fabulous too! But to me is too much together)




It's cute. There was a different more traditional sheath dress in that fabric as well. It was also nice. I haven't seen that sweater/coat.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, love it with the silk shirt and with the leather jacket too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its first of jan, and it's like 20-30 % off, but department stores   like selfridges start earlier, Boxing Day,
> 
> 
> 
> From my own experience it's the pre collections, the small capsule lines in between métier d art, for f/w season, and the pre spring, these collections are not influenced by the themes of the runways, and you can find classic Chanel pieces, they may not be necessarily black, cream or navy are classic Chanel looks too,



Totally agree with this and IMO these are the pieces that you most often see at the dept store Chanel departments.  Your average buyer doesn't want or can't wear the pieces that are too out there.  When the store does buy some of the more runway pieces, they end up on sale and some of them are absolutely unwearable.  The prices on the capsule pieces tend to be much less as well.



Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3190351
> 
> 
> Ari,I bought this jacket from the Pre spring  line, it was difficult to track down in London, and was really happy when my SA managed to get her hands on one, its not classic Chanel, and heavy  but I absolutely fell in love and couldn't let it pass,




Adorable and almost looks like a something you picked up in Scandinavia. Very under the radar for Chanel.


----------



## Kat.Lee

This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




Oh yes. I can see that. It's beautiful. Love the entire look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. I can see that. It's beautiful. Love the entire look.




Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup. [emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960



How pretty and such nice detailing!  Easy to see why this would be a favorite.


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> How pretty and such nice detailing!  Easy to see why this would be a favorite.




Thank you gracekelly.


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




That's beautiful, and so easy to wear casually or dressed up,


----------



## EmileH

I just bought a very simple vintage black Chanel jacket online. It will take a week or two to get here from Europe. It's not THE little black jacket from the book but it's a similar shape with a bit less detail and looks to be a little lighter weight. I hope it works outs end if only until THE black jacket magically appears. I'll post when it arrives.


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




Cool! I have a very similar one, same black and blue trim, without the belt, with four pockets. Also my all time fav LBJ.


----------



## Antonia

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




OMG, this is stunning!!!  This is exactly the style I would want!  The whole outfit is A M A Z I N G!!!

I have a few jackets and have yet to post here but I need to do so soon.


----------



## bags to die for

I own the little black jacket which I bought before all the media/press. As per my avatar.

The weird thing is that since a fellow tpfer told me how much they're reselling for, I stopped wearing it!

I love all the pictures on this thread.


----------



## footlocker

This is how I wear the Little Black Jacket


----------



## honu

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




I love your LBJ!!! It looks perfect on you


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just bought a very simple vintage black Chanel jacket online. It will take a week or two to get here from Europe. It's not THE little black jacket from the book but it's a similar shape with a bit less detail and looks to be a little lighter weight. I hope it works outs end if only until THE black jacket magically appears. I'll post when it arrives.




Similar to mine?


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> Similar to mine?
> View attachment 3191933




Yours is my ideal but I haven't been able to find it in my size. I bought one of a similar shape with slightly less detail for a reasonable price to hold me over until the perfect one comes along. I think the one I ordered is slightly lighter weight too so it might be a good trade off for warmer weather.

Yours is fabulous of course. The ideal. It looks great on you. How heavy / warm is it?


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I own the little black jacket which I bought before all the media/press. As per my avatar.
> 
> The weird thing is that since a fellow tpfer told me how much they're reselling for, I stopped wearing it!
> 
> I love all the pictures on this thread.




Wear it! Or sell it t me if its a 40! Just kidding. Wear it and enjoy it. Otherwise there is no value at all.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> That's beautiful, and so easy to wear casually or dressed up,



thank you Baglover121. 



hermesBB said:


> Cool! I have a very similar one, same black and blue trim, without the belt, with four pockets. Also my all time fav LBJ.



Thank you hermesBB. 



Antonia said:


> OMG, this is stunning!!!  This is exactly the style I would want!  The whole outfit is A M A Z I N G!!!
> 
> I have a few jackets and have yet to post here but I need to do so soon.



Thank you Antonia. Hope to see you sharing your jackets with us. 



honu said:


> I love your LBJ!!! It looks perfect on you


Thank you honu.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bags to die for said:


> I own the little black jacket which I bought before all the media/press. As per my avatar.
> 
> The weird thing is that since a fellow tpfer told me how much they're reselling for, I stopped wearing it!
> 
> I love all the pictures on this thread.




Yes wear it please and hope to see your mod shot again.


----------



## Kat.Lee

footlocker said:


> This is how I wear the Little Black Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191919




It looks great on you.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yours is my ideal but I haven't been able to find it in my size. I bought one of a similar shape with slightly less detail for a reasonable price to hold me over until the perfect one comes along. I think the one I ordered is slightly lighter weight too so it might be a good trade off for warmer weather.
> 
> Yours is fabulous of course. The ideal. It looks great on you. How heavy / warm is it?




This picture is not THE Little Black Jacket.  It is a similar one from 08A.  It is indeed light weight and it is 100% wool, but light wool.  I like it but it is a bit short.  I prefer the length of THE Little Black Jacket but don't quite like its materials.....too easy to have pulls......this one is solid and tightly woven

Thanks for your compliment.


----------



## footlocker

Kat.Lee said:


> It looks great on you.




Thanks!


----------



## footlocker

bags to die for said:


> I own the little black jacket which I bought before all the media/press. As per my avatar.
> 
> The weird thing is that since a fellow tpfer told me how much they're reselling for, I stopped wearing it!
> 
> I love all the pictures on this thread.




Lol......am I being that bad to kill your enjoyment of the LBJ? Lol


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> This picture is not THE Little Black Jacket.  It is a similar one from 08A.  It is indeed light weight and it is 100% wool, but light wool.  I like it but it is a bit short.  I prefer the length of THE Little Black Jacket but don't quite like its materials.....too easy to have pulls......this one is solid and tightly woven
> 
> Thanks for your compliment.




Ah! Interesting. Thanks for the info. Well I think you can never have just one little black jacket. You need several. In fact I think this is all part of Karl's plot- tease us with jackets that are similar but not quite the ideal so we keep buying more. It's working.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah! Interesting. Thanks for the info. Well I think you can never have just one little black jacket. You need several. In fact I think this is all part of Karl's plot- tease us with jackets that are similar but not quite the ideal so we keep buying more. It's working.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah! Interesting. Thanks for the info. Well I think you can never have just one little black jacket. You need several. In fact I think this is all part of Karl's plot- tease us with jackets that are similar but not quite the ideal so we keep buying more. It's working.




Exactly!  Similar but not quite ideal! 

 I just browsed the evil bay and found this jacket from 08A.  It is of the same style that I have but mine is solid black whereas this one is grey.  To me, it is the closest to THE Little Black Jacket from 2011C.  This grey one is quite expensive IMHO. 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291600317351


----------



## bags to die for

footlocker said:


> Lol......am I being that bad to kill your enjoyment of the LBJ? Lol



I still love it. Just scared of it


----------



## bags to die for

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wear it! Or sell it t me if its a 40! Just kidding. Wear it and enjoy it. Otherwise there is no value at all.



It is a 42.

My SA told me about the black jacket that is coming in as part of the Seoul collection, also in pink/beige.

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> Exactly!  Similar but not quite ideal!
> 
> I just browsed the evil bay and found this jacket from 08A.  It is of the same style that I have but mine is solid black whereas this one is grey.  To me, it is the closest to THE Little Black Jacket from 2011C.  This grey one is quite expensive IMHO.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291600317351




It's very nice. Yours is better in all black. Do you want to see expensive? This is ridiculous. I'm not willing to pay this for a used jacket especially with no returns. Too risky.  But I had a similar one for 4500 in my cart recently and lost out.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah! Interesting. Thanks for the info. Well I think you can never have just one little black jacket. You need several. In fact I think this is all part of Karl's plot- tease us with jackets that are similar but not quite the ideal so we keep buying more. It's working.




By the way, there is a black four pockets jacket in Act 1 2015FW collection.  It is quite reasonably priced.  It is less than 3K euro.  Here is a picture that my friend sent to me when she asked me if she should get (of course, I told her she should grab it)


----------



## footlocker

bags to die for said:


> It is a 42.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA told me about the black jacket that is coming in as part of the Seoul collection, also in pink/beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it!




These?


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> It is a 42.
> 
> 
> 
> My SA told me about the black jacket that is coming in as part of the Seoul collection, also in pink/beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it!




I saw it on Sunday. I think it's the cruise collection. Which is the soul collection. It is light weight cotton. It's lovely. It comes in black pink or off white. But I'm not sure it is so well made. This is the one I described a few pages back. There is no lining and the inner seams are coated with a silicone material. It is $4900.  It is cute, nice details. It just didn't feel like a perfect forever jacket to me. IMHO.


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> By the way, there is a black four pockets jacket in Act 1 2015FW collection.  It is quite reasonably priced.  It is less than 3K euro.  Here is a picture that my friend sent to me when she asked me if she should get (of course, I told her she should grab it)
> 
> View attachment 3191999







footlocker said:


> These?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192007
> 
> View attachment 3192008
> 
> View attachment 3192009




I saw both of these on Sunday. The one you advised your friend on is nice. I'll have to wait for my next Paris trip. I just can't rationalize paying 20-25% more in the US unless I feel like it's something I can't live without.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.


----------



## Mininana

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192014
> View attachment 3192015
> View attachment 3192016
> View attachment 3192018
> View attachment 3192019
> View attachment 3192020




I love your hair


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192014
> View attachment 3192015
> View attachment 3192016
> View attachment 3192018
> View attachment 3192019
> View attachment 3192020




Very cute. I love the whole outfit. You have quite the collection!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very cute. I love the whole outfit. You have quite the collection!







Mininana said:


> I love your hair




Thank you both.


----------



## bags to die for

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw it on Sunday. I think it's the cruise collection. Which is the soul collection. It is light weight cotton. It's lovely. It comes in black pink or off white. But I'm not sure it is so well made. This is the one I described a few pages back. There is no lining and the inner seams are coated with a silicone material. It is $4900.  It is cute, nice details. It just didn't feel like a perfect forever jacket to me. IMHO.



I wonder how the jacket can be altered if it is sealed with silicone! My SA is fond of saying all Chanel jackets can be altered to fit!


----------



## Kat.Lee

I also got some pics of the new arrival from my SA yesterday for 2016 spring/summer collection to share with you.


----------



## Kat.Lee

bags to die for said:


> I wonder how the jacket can be altered if it is sealed with silicone! My SA is fond of saying all Chanel jackets can be altered to fit!



They do have one of the best taylors I've come across. Even knitwear can be altered to my likings. I reckon they are really capable of making alteration for all their clothing.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> I also got some pics of the new arrival from my SA yesterday for 2016 spring/summer collection to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192022
> View attachment 3192024
> View attachment 3192025
> View attachment 3192026
> View attachment 3192027
> View attachment 3192028
> View attachment 3192029
> View attachment 3192030
> View attachment 3192031
> View attachment 3192032




Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bags to die for

This was the last jacket I purchased - which I haven't worn yet! Twins with someone else on this thread.


----------



## footlocker

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192014
> View attachment 3192015
> View attachment 3192016
> View attachment 3192036
> View attachment 3192019
> View attachment 3192020




This is very very nice on you!


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I wonder how the jacket can be altered if it is sealed with silicone! My SA is fond of saying all Chanel jackets can be altered to fit!




I'm sure it can be. I was worried about how well it would keep its shape given the nature of the fabric and the lack of a lining. On the other hand the light weight is enticing for summer or travel. Apparently it is selling very well.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> This was the last jacket I purchased - which I haven't worn yet! Twins with someone else on this thread.




Twins with me. I love it. I wear it without the straps.


----------



## footlocker

Kat.Lee said:


> I also got some pics of the new arrival from my SA yesterday for 2016 spring/summer collection to share with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192022
> View attachment 3192024
> View attachment 3192025
> View attachment 3192026
> View attachment 3192027
> View attachment 3192028
> View attachment 3192029
> View attachment 3192030
> View attachment 3192031
> View attachment 3192032




Should have said hi to you in the event!  I was in the 6:30pm show on 17/11. You?


----------



## Kat.Lee

footlocker said:


> Should have said hi to you in the event!  I was in the 6:30pm show on 17/11. You?




Awww I wasn't at the show. Hope I can join you next time. [emoji4]


----------



## bags to die for

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with me. I love it. I wear it without the straps.



I was thinking of doing that. Do you not feel that there is a large gap? Not that I normally button my jackets anyway!


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I was thinking of doing that. Do you not feel that there is a large gap? Not that I normally button my jackets anyway!




I don't usually button my jackets anyway. It feels very comfortable with no gaps.  I think it would look nice with the straps and a black turtleneck. I haven't tried that yet. It looks nice on you.


----------



## bags to die for

This is me with the wrong type of blouse and the "gap" without the straps (I went in to try the jacket on twice).


----------



## Kat.Lee

bags to die for said:


> This was the last jacket I purchased - which I haven't worn yet! Twins with someone else on this thread.




It really looks nice on you. I couldn't pull it off. Hence I only got the skirt.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> It really looks nice on you. I couldn't pull it off. Hence I only got the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192048




Oh that's cute!


----------



## bags to die for

It is so cute! Love it but I know I won't wear it.


----------



## footlocker

bags to die for said:


> This was the last jacket I purchased - which I haven't worn yet! Twins with someone else on this thread.




It is still very warm in the country where I am but ppl have started wearing this rather thick jacket


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> This is my all time favourite C little black jacket. Light and easy to match with anything. Any black jacket bought after this one can not replace its place in my heart.  To me it's the best LBJ. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190951
> View attachment 3190953
> View attachment 3190954
> View attachment 3190955
> View attachment 3190960




If I were ever to get a black Chanel jacket, THIS would be it!!! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> This is me with the wrong type of blouse and the "gap" without the straps (I went in to try the jacket on twice).




Here's how I wore mine. I actually tucked it in and it looked better. 




Another look: dark blue superskinny jeans, black washed silk equipment blouse over a camisole.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it could be a bit frumpy if not balanced so I'm trying to wear very fitted things with a bit of an edge with it.


----------



## bags to die for

It looks amazing on you. I agree - it probably needs quite fitted items underneath.

I can't remember where I downloaded the picture from. It is stunning as a suit.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> It looks amazing on you. I agree - it probably needs quite fitted items underneath.




Thank you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's how I wore mine. I actually tucked it in and it looked better.
> 
> View attachment 3192050
> 
> 
> Another look: dark blue superskinny jeans, black washed silk equipment blouse over a camisole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192052
> 
> 
> I think it could be a bit frumpy if not balanced so I'm trying to wear very fitted things with a bit of an edge with it.




Both look fabulous on you. I agree too that a fitted top underneath looks neater.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> If I were ever to get a black Chanel jacket, THIS would be it!!! [emoji7]




Thank you BBC. Even after some years, people would still ask SA if this jacket is still available. [emoji4]


----------



## Kat.Lee

bags to die for said:


> It looks amazing on you. I agree - it probably needs quite fitted items underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I downloaded the picture from. It is stunning as a suit.




It does look great together as a set. Got to check with my SA and give it a try again.[emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> It looks amazing on you. I agree - it probably needs quite fitted items underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I downloaded the picture from. It is stunning as a suit.




Amazing! I hadn't seen the skirt until now. Kat, how short is it?


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> It looks amazing on you. I agree - it probably needs quite fitted items underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember where I downloaded the picture from. It is stunning as a suit.







Kat.Lee said:


> Both look fabulous on you. I agree too that a fitted top underneath looks neater.




Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you BBC. Even after some years, people would still ask SA if this jacket is still available. [emoji4]




I hope they make something similar soon!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing! I hadn't seen the skirt until now. Kat, how short is it?




It measures 15 1/2 inches long, mid waistline. Guess can be pulled down to kind of low waist as well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> I hope they make something similar soon!!!




I do hope so too.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> It measures 15 1/2 inches long, mid waistline. Guess can be pulled down to kind of low waist as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192068




Thank you. It looks lovely on you!


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> I do hope so too.




+1 

Please Karl!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. It looks lovely on you!



Thank you PP. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> +1
> 
> Please Karl!




Yeah. Keep up Karl!


----------



## cazzz1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a lot of nonchanel leather trimmed items. It has been very popular in the past few years and I think will remain a classic forever. I like my pieces a lot. I will say that dry cleaning is a pain. I live in the US and I have found one dry cleaner that spot cleans by hand to avoid the leather. I sometimes carefully condition the leather as well. Congratulations. Please post photos.



Back at last. Here are a couple of photos. Not that great as getting dark here. I am still a little undecided about the leather trim but it was a good price and the material is so pretty.


----------



## EmileH

cazzz1 said:


> Back at last. Here are a couple of photos. Not that great as getting dark here. I am still a little undecided about the leather trim but it was a good price and the material is so pretty.




I love it!!! The leather trim makes it a bit more contemporary. I think it's fabulous. Modeling photos when you have s chance please.


----------



## cazzz1

Thanks PP. here's a close up.


----------



## EmileH

cazzz1 said:


> Thanks PP. here's a close up.




Very pretty colors. Do you love it? I hope so.


----------



## cazzz1

I do PP. Having a jacket with no lapels takes a little getting used to though!


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's how I wore mine. I actually tucked it in and it looked better.
> 
> View attachment 3192050
> 
> 
> Another look: dark blue superskinny jeans, black washed silk equipment blouse over a camisole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192052
> 
> 
> I think it could be a bit frumpy if not balanced so I'm trying to wear very fitted things with a bit of an edge with it.



Stunning! Very well styled 



footlocker said:


> This is how I wear the Little Black Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191919



Perfect, looks a lot like mine. You can't see so much from this pic but...









Kat.Lee said:


> Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192014
> View attachment 3192015
> View attachment 3192016
> View attachment 3192036
> View attachment 3192019
> View attachment 3192020



Another fab and useful LBJ



bags to die for said:


> This was the last jacket I purchased - which I haven't worn yet! Twins with someone else on this thread.



Lovely! 



Kat.Lee said:


> It measures 15 1/2 inches long, mid waistline. Guess can be pulled down to kind of low waist as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192068



I love this, very on trend on the waist but I would also be tempted to pull it down 



cazzz1 said:


> Back at last. Here are a couple of photos. Not that great as getting dark here. I am still a little undecided about the leather trim but it was a good price and the material is so pretty.


----------



## EmileH

cazzz1 said:


> I do PP. Having a jacket with no lapels takes a little getting used to though!




I prefer this shape of jackets. I think they are more versatile and can be easily dressed down or up. But you have to be completely happy with it.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just home from Chanel. Hopefully I made the right decision. I loved the skirt and the dress. They are completely different. In the end I chose the skirt. I just wasn't sure I could wear the dress enough to make it worth over $6000 because that's what it costs here in the US. I'm a doctor. I work long days and unfortunately I have few occasions to really dress up outside if work. I usually have to take care to not be overdressed where I live. I wish that wasn't the case.
> 
> Here is the jacket and dress, the dress, the jacket and skirt closed, the jacket and skirt open. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 3188798
> View attachment 3188799
> View attachment 3188800
> View attachment 3188801



Total style, I think you made the right decision. Less dry cleaning and hence admin with a skirt


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Total style, I think you made the right decision. Less dry cleaning and hence admin with a skirt




Thanks paper tiger. It was hard to let the dress go but I feel better about the decision as time passes. I know I'll wear the skirt.


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks paper tiger. It was hard to let the dress go but I feel better about the decision as time passes. I know I'll wear the skirt.



Who knows, maybe you'll be able to pick up the dress also at sales... would be a nice bonus item for this set, even if you don't use it a lot.


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> Who knows, maybe you'll be able to pick up the dress also at sales... would be a nice bonus item for this set, even if you don't use it a lot.




Thanks. Yes on sale it would be a more reasonable purchase.


----------



## Christofle

cazzz1 said:


> Thanks PP. here's a close up.



That fabric is tdf.  ...can't get enough tweed.


----------



## ari

Resort collection


----------



## ari

More


----------



## ari

I'll get the pink on the right))


----------



## ari

I don't like the Chenel with lapels


----------



## ari

This is the same as the pink))


----------



## ari

Some knitwear


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This is the same as the pink))




This is the one I tried on and mentioned above. The shape and details are lovely, what did you think about the overall quality?


----------



## bags to die for

I tried on that black jacket today. I thought it was lovely (do I really need another black jacket! ). I see what you guys mean about the "silicone" on the inside.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I tried on that black jacket today. I thought it was lovely (do I really need another black jacket! ). I see what you guys mean about the "silicone" on the inside.



Do you think it's worth the price? It's higher than the last black jacket I bought and that one is wool and has the chains etc. No silicone...


----------



## bags to die for

I don't know!

The price is in between both my other black jackets.

I'm pondering.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Do you think it's worth the price? It's higher than the last black jacket I bought and that one is wool and has the chains etc. No silicone...




Personally I didn't think it was worth $5000. Im not fortunate enough to be able to buy a whole Chanel wardrobe. I'm buying investment pieces. This didn't seem like an investment piece to me,I don't know how the shape will hold up without a lining. Maybe on sale or at European prices.


----------



## Baglover121

Am I the only who is not feeling this resort collection? 
I'm trying to avoid it as much as possible, I did very expensive  mistakes with the Dubai collection and I don't want to repeat that again,


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I don't know!
> 
> The price is in between both my other black jackets.
> 
> I'm pondering.



Yes so am I. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Personally I didn't think it was worth $5000. Im not fortunate enough to be able to buy a whole Chanel wardrobe. I'm buying investment pieces. This didn't seem like an investment piece to me,I don't know how the shape will hold up without a lining. Maybe on sale or at European prices.



That's it exactly, but if I think I will get enough wear out of it as a light jacket, I can try Europe. Thank you for your opinions!


----------



## bags to die for

I did buy this vuitton jacket, and it is similar seamwise (without the silicone).

So I can be persuaded.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I did buy this vuitton jacket, and it is similar seamwise (without the silicone).
> 
> 
> 
> So I can be persuaded.




See that looks very nicely stitched. I don't get the silicone. Is it a cost saving measure?


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I did buy this vuitton jacket, and it is similar seamwise (without the silicone).
> 
> So I can be persuaded.



Nice!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the one I tried on and mentioned above. The shape and details are lovely, what did you think about the overall quality?



In Europe is 3950 euros- it is quite expensive for what it is. The black one looks worse to me , I'm getting the pink one)))  what I like is the feel of a cardigan, I can wear it under a coat without the bulk in the cold weather and over a tank top in the summer, I'm trying to justify the spending)))


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Am I the only who is not feeling this resort collection?
> I'm trying to avoid it as much as possible, I did very expensive  mistakes with the Dubai collection and I don't want to repeat that again,


I don't like it at all! Brasserie collection was perfect to me although some there was some criticism about the bourgeois looking clothing. 
I'm getting this dress from the collection, it has a zipper in front and I can wear it as a coat, like a dress.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> In Europe is 3950 euros- it is quite expensive for what it is. The black one looks worse to me , I'm getting the pink one)))  what I like is the feel of a cardigan, I can wear it under a coat without the bulk in the cold weather and over a tank top in the summer, I'm trying to justify the spending)))







ari said:


> I don't like it at all! Brasserie collection was perfect to me although some there was some criticism about the bourgeois looking clothing.
> 
> I'm getting this dress from the collection, it has a zipper in front and I can wear it as a coat, like a dress.




See I think 3950 is a reasonable price for that and it's perfect for just what you say. Our prices are too expensive and they add 7% tax after purchase. I'll wait and see if it's still available on my next trip to Europe. Post when you get it!

I have to agree. The brasserie collection was phenomenal. I'm not loving cruise as much, I think you have your eye on the best piece.


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> See I think 3950 is a reasonable price for that and it's perfect for just what you say. Our prices are too expensive and they add 7% tax after purchase. I'll wait and see if it's still available on my next trip to Europe. Post when you get it!
> 
> I have to agree. The brasserie collection was phenomenal. I'm not loving cruise as much, I think you have your eye on the best piece.





PbP I hope you can find it in europe! When is your next trip? I have yet to schedule mine... this time will be just one time but I hope I make it count!!


----------



## EmileH

Mininana said:


> PbP I hope you can find it in europe! When is your next trip? I have yet to schedule mine... this time will be just one time but I hope I make it count!!




I can't go again until spring. March or April. I only get two trips per year. [emoji22]


----------



## Mininana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can't go again until spring. March or April. I only get two trips per year. [emoji22]



two is good!! But I understand.. I got two this year and feel like squeezing in another one before the year is over


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I don't like it at all! Brasserie collection was perfect to me although some there was some criticism about the bourgeois looking clothing.
> 
> I'm getting this dress from the collection, it has a zipper in front and I can wear it as a coat, like a dress.



I loved the brasserie too, although it's a bit too dressy for me, 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> See I think 3950 is a reasonable price for that and it's perfect for just what you say. Our prices are too expensive and they add 7% tax after purchase. I'll wait and see if it's still available on my next trip to Europe. Post when you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree. The brasserie collection was phenomenal. I'm not loving cruise as much, I think you have your eye on the best piece.



Oh that is really expensive , makes sense to wait till your next in Europe,


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> I don't like it at all! Brasserie collection was perfect to me although some there was some criticism about the bourgeois looking clothing.
> I'm getting this dress from the collection, it has a zipper in front and I can wear it as a coat, like a dress.



Would love to see a picture, if you can!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> I don't like it at all! Brasserie collection was perfect to me although some there was some criticism about the bourgeois looking clothing.
> 
> I'm getting this dress from the collection, it has a zipper in front and I can wear it as a coat, like a dress.




I just found this thread and so glad to see some of my H friends here.  

Ari, I love the dress you picked.  I have my eyes set on a sweater and another jacket but prices in the US are astronomical and I have 9.5% sales tax in my state. Will have to wait for the sake it make a trip to Paris next spring.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Personally I didn't think it was worth $5000. Im not fortunate enough to be able to buy a whole Chanel wardrobe. I'm buying investment pieces. This didn't seem like an investment piece to me,I don't know how the shape will hold up without a lining. Maybe on sale or at European prices.




PP, I saw that jacket at NM as well and I think this is a classic but $5k was a bit much. I would take it if it is $3500 or so.


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> PP, I saw that jacket at NM as well and I think this is a classic but $5k was a bit much. I would take it if it is $3500 or so.




Thanks for your feedback. I am glad you feel the same. The prices are out of line in the US. Or maybe I'm just spoiled by seeing the European prices. It's a nice jacket no doubt. I have to be good now anyway after my Paris spending spree.


----------



## louboutal

I finally pulled the trigger on a black Chanel jacket. It isn't the classic one that I was planning to get but I just loved this one.  In my excitement I forgot to take pictures to share here.  (They are ordering my size from a different store.) Thank you ladies for all the advice and I can't wait to share with you when I receive it!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I am glad you feel the same. The prices are out of line in the US. Or maybe I'm just spoiled by seeing the European prices. It's a nice jacket no doubt. I have to be good now anyway after my Paris spending spree.



On the today exchange rate this jacket is 4123 $ (3950 ) and tax free you'll get , I'm not sure how much it is, it would be cheaper. I bought a similar (much better ) one 3 years ago and it was 2300 , the prices have gone up quite a bit ((


----------



## ari

louboutal said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a black Chanel jacket. It isn't the classic one that I was planning to get but I just loved this one.  In my excitement I forgot to take pictures to share here.  (They are ordering my size from a different store.) Thank you ladies for all the advice and I can't wait to share with you when I receive it!!



Can't wait!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> I just found this thread and so glad to see some of my H friends here.
> 
> Ari, I love the dress you picked.  I have my eyes set on a sweater and another jacket but prices in the US are astronomical and I have 9.5% sales tax in my state. Will have to wait for the sake it make a trip to Paris next spring.


Thank you , I'll post some pictures next week as I'm away now. I'll ask my SM if she can sent items outside of EU if you wish.


----------



## Baglover121

louboutal said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a black Chanel jacket. It isn't the classic one that I was planning to get but I just loved this one.  In my excitement I forgot to take pictures to share here.  (They are ordering my size from a different store.) Thank you ladies for all the advice and I can't wait to share with you when I receive it!!




 Oh congrats! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## EmileH

louboutal said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on a black Chanel jacket. It isn't the classic one that I was planning to get but I just loved this one.  In my excitement I forgot to take pictures to share here.  (They are ordering my size from a different store.) Thank you ladies for all the advice and I can't wait to share with you when I receive it!!




Can't wait to see!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> On the today exchange rate this jacket is 4123 $ (3950 ) and tax free you'll get , I'm not sure how much it is, it would be cheaper. I bought a similar (much better ) one 3 years ago and it was 2300 , the prices have gone up quite a bit ((







ari said:


> Thank you , I'll post some pictures next week as I'm away now. I'll ask my SM if she can sent items outside of EU if you wish.




Wow. I knew they bags were sky rocketing but not the rest too. So with the exchange rate minus vat plus us duty it's basically a one to one conversion. So the jacket would be $3950 if purchased there or 20% off US prices. Plus the additional savings of state tax in the US. That's my experience with everything at Chanel these days.

My SA at cambon offered to send my jackets vat free to the us so I know they can do it. Us duty is 15% and she said I would definitely be charged. So that eats up at some of the difference. The best deal for me is to get the things when I'm there and carry them back. If you are nice and honest with customs they help you out a bit with the rates. 

I enjoy getting things there. The SAs are really nice and helpful. Plus I'm on ban island until my next trip. I went a little crazy. The lower prices can do that to you.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow. I knew they bags were sky rocketing but not the rest too. So with the exchange rate minus vat plus us duty it's basically a one to one conversion. So the jacket would be $3950 if purchased there or 20% off US prices. Plus the additional savings of state tax in the US. That's my experience with everything at Chanel these days.
> 
> My SA at cambon offered to send my jackets vat free to the us so I know they can do it. Us duty is 15% and she said I would definitely be charged. So that eats up at some of the difference. The best deal for me is to get the things when I'm there and carry them back. If you are nice and honest with customs they help you out a bit with the rates.
> 
> I enjoy getting things there. The SAs are really nice and helpful. Plus I'm on ban island until my next trip. I went a little crazy. The lower prices can do that to you.




Do u  have to pay duties for personal merchandise you  buy from the EU?  I don't mean when shops ship them to you but like when you buy them yourself from Europe?


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Do u  have to pay duties for personal merchandise you  buy from the EU?  I don't mean when shops ship them to you but like when you buy them yourself from Europe?




Yes. It is supposed to be 10% on bags and 15% on wool jackets. But In my experience if you are nice and honest in declaring everything the customs guys try to help you out and you end up paying 3-5%. You get an 800 exemption but that doesn't go far.


----------



## Baglover121

Oh! I didn't know that! PP, but I guess it's still cheaper than the U.S.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It is supposed to be 10% on bags and 15% on wool jackets. But In my experience if you are nice and honest in declaring everything the customs guys try to help you out and you end up paying 3-5%. You get an 800 exemption but that doesn't go far.



I think the best way to safe is to wait for the sales in USA, 40% in Europe I've never seen more than 30&#128563; in the summer I was in Washington and bought a Chanel jacket 2 days before the sales and they were nice to offer to return the 40 % back on my card on the day the sales started and they did! I was so happy)))


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> I think the best way to safe is to wait for the sales in USA, 40% in Europe I've never seen more than 30[emoji15] in the summer I was in Washington and bought a Chanel jacket 2 days before the sales and they were nice to offer to return the 40 % back on my card on the day the sales started and they did! I was so happy)))




Are the sales in store? I need to get on a mailing list for that.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> This is the same as the pink))


I saw that too and it's beautiful I expect it will sell out in no time, especially in the smaller sizes. It's the classic black Chanel jacket and they the most popular pieces after the classic bags. I bought one many many seasons ago, and it still gets compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## EmileH

According to my SA this is the fastest selling piece of the cruise line. It is sold out in off white. Although I have found some Chanel SAs prone to exaggeration, it's probably true. It's not the classic jacket. It has the same shape and some of the details but I think if it more as a structured cardigan than a jacket. It's knit with no lining. It's lovely if you already have a classic heavier jacket and want something for warm weather. So I can see why pink and off white would be popular.


----------



## kat99

I just tried on the same jacket in the khaki so I think there are some floating around. I loved it but if its to be used as a soft jacket/cardi I wish the material were less stiff as well...


----------



## Bagzzonly

Just found this thread and I loving all the pics and insights/expertise!  Purchased my first jacket in Europe last month and so glad I finally took the plunge.  Thanks for sharing your pieces!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Personally I didn't think it was worth $5000. Im not fortunate enough to be able to buy a whole Chanel wardrobe. I'm buying investment pieces. This didn't seem like an investment piece to me,I don't know how the shape will hold up without a lining. Maybe on sale or at European prices.






I saw this and think it is way overpriced for what it is.  For less money it would be a good extra piece to throw into the suitcase for a.  trip.


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Are the sales in store? I need to get on a mailing list for that.



this was in Saks.


----------



## EmileH

The sale at the store is pretty similar.  If you have ever bought anything at a particular store and given your email address you should get an email letting you know about the sale.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> this was in Saks.







Pocketbook Pup said:


> The sale at the store is pretty similar.  If you have ever bought anything at a particular store and given your email address you should get an email letting you know about the sale.




The local place to get Chanel is Hirshleifer's and their shoe sales are fabulous but I don't recall any Chanel sales. My best bet would probably be the city, and next spring a Neimans is finally opening not very far away and I'm sure they will carry Chanel, too. Otherwise, I'm stuck with my luck in NYC. 

PLEASE keep me posted on sales! [emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Mutiny

Brasserie Collection


----------



## hermesBB

Picked up two jackets while transit in HK airport ~~~
The one on the left 



And this



Promise to post mod shots soon ~~~


----------



## Baglover121

Mutiny said:


> Brasserie Collection




Beautiful,looks very sharp 



hermesBB said:


> Picked up two jackets while transit in HK airport ~~~
> The one on the left
> View attachment 3199185
> 
> 
> And this
> View attachment 3199186
> 
> Love this,
> Promise to post mod shots soon ~~~



Oh please! Would like to see the pink one, my SA told me they might  be getting it in other colours, pink doesn't do me any favours,


----------



## EmileH

Mutiny said:


> Brasserie Collection




Very nice!




hermesBB said:


> Picked up two jackets while transit in HK airport ~~~
> The one on the left
> View attachment 3199185
> 
> 
> And this
> View attachment 3199186
> 
> 
> Promise to post mod shots soon ~~~




Please do post. Congrats!


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful,looks very sharp
> 
> Oh please! Would like to see the pink one, my SA told me they might  be getting it in other colours, pink doesn't do me any favours,




Would be nice to see other colors! Will post soon, thanks




Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Please do post. Congrats!




Thank you. Will do~~~


----------



## hermesBB

Both from the resort collection.
First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans. 
Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~ 


Intricate woven details:


----------



## hermesBB

The pink runway tweed jacket 
Might consider taking in the sleeves a little


Collar details


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361




Both are lovely. Hard to tell about sleeves from a photo. Beautiful pieces.


----------



## ladysarah

hermesBB said:


> The pink runway tweed jacket
> Might consider taking in the sleeves a little
> View attachment 3199364
> 
> Collar details
> View attachment 3199366
> 
> View attachment 3199367



Looks amazing! I saw that the other day at the boutique and could not help admiring the beautiful craftsmanship & design close up. You wear it well! Enjoy and you may have inspired me to fork out for a new Chanel cashmere cardigan. the prices are astronomical but worth it I think...


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Picked up two jackets while transit in HK airport ~~~
> The one on the left
> View attachment 3199185
> 
> 
> And this
> View attachment 3199186
> 
> 
> Promise to post mod shots soon ~~~



Congrats!!! Can't wait for mod pictures!
Finally I had time to take pictures, here is the jacket


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait for mod pictures!
> 
> Finally I had time to take pictures, here is the jacket




That looks beautiful. I love how you styled it with the chain necklace. It makes the pink not overly sweet. Perfect.


----------



## ari

Picture from inside- it is well finished, no lining but the chain is at the bottom)


----------



## ari

And here is the dress) sorry for the mess around but I was too busy to try everything))


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks beautiful. I love how you styled it with the chain necklace. It makes the pink not overly sweet. Perfect.



Thank you! Don't ask me where I'm going to wear, as I don't know, the jacket I might use it for work, but the dress?!? Not sure)


----------



## ari

Mutiny said:


> Brasserie Collection



This is beautiful on you!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361



You had posted! I didn't see these pictures! Gorgeous on you!! I can't wear these boxy jackets but on you looks so cool!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> The pink runway tweed jacket
> Might consider taking in the sleeves a little
> View attachment 3199364
> 
> Collar details
> View attachment 3199366
> 
> View attachment 3199367



Dashing!!! Omg! It is so gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Picture from inside- it is well finished, no lining but the chain is at the bottom)




I'm totally confused. Yes that's beautifully made. I tried the exact same jacket in black in Boston and it didn't have the ribbon. It had a silicone like material at the seam. I couldn't have imagined it. I was kind of horrified about it at that price level. But yours is nice. Very nice. I can see it with jeans of course. It will be great for warmer weather or travel. It such a pain to travel with the heavy jackets. 

The dress is lovely. You could wear that for work or any occasion depending on how you accessorize right?


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you all for sharing, stunning Cruise pieces!


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361




Simply gorgeous! It's far more beautiful than the runway pics, you wear it so well, 



hermesBB said:


> The pink runway tweed jacket
> Might consider taking in the sleeves a little
> View attachment 3199364
> 
> Collar details
> View attachment 3199366
> 
> View attachment 3199367




Beautiful, a bit big on the sleeves I agree,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait for mod pictures!
> 
> Finally I had time to take pictures, here is the jacket



So beautiful and looks light , perfect for warmer weather, 



ari said:


> And here is the dress) sorry for the mess around but I was too busy to try everything))




Oh wow this is stunning,


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm totally confused. Yes that's beautifully made. I tried the exact same jacket in black in Boston and it didn't have the ribbon. It had a silicone like material at the seam. I couldn't have imagined it. I was kind of horrified about it at that price level. But yours is nice. Very nice. I can see it with jeans of course. It will be great for warmer weather or travel. It such a pain to travel with the heavy jackets.
> 
> The dress is lovely. You could wear that for work or any occasion depending on how you accessorize right?



I checked for another member here, unfortunately they don't ship to Usa and Canada ( ask your boutique about the pink jacket, I saw a pretty beige one in the pictures and it was the same but different fabric. 
The dress is quite sparkling)) and definitely could be used as a light coat. Maybe with flat shoes could look less dressy.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I checked for another member here, unfortunately they don't ship to Usa and Canada ( ask your boutique about the pink jacket, I saw a pretty beige one in the pictures and it was the same but different fabric.
> 
> The dress is quite sparkling)) and definitely could be used as a light coat. Maybe with flat shoes could look less dressy.




Thank you. I think I'm going to save most of my purchases for my European trips. At least for now.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361



How adorable!  Love all the colors.



hermesBB said:


> The pink runway tweed jacket
> Might consider taking in the sleeves a little
> View attachment 3199364
> 
> Collar details
> View attachment 3199366
> 
> View attachment 3199367



I agree with you that it is too big on you, but a very pretty jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Picture from inside- it is well finished, no lining but the chain is at the bottom)



Lovely Ari!  

That is the way seams should be finished on a garment of this price point.  Neat and professional.


----------



## princess621

ari said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait for mod pictures!
> Finally I had time to take pictures, here is the jacket



The jacket looks very good on you!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful and looks light , perfect for warmer weather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow this is stunning,



Thank you Baglover!


----------



## ari

princess621 said:


> The jacket looks very good on you!



Thank you princess!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Lovely Ari!
> 
> That is the way seams should be finished on a garment of this price point.  Neat and professional.



Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Mutiny said:


> Brasserie Collection



Stunning. Love your accessories and watch!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361



Stunning. It looks gorgeous on you. Not sure if you saw this pic in "Asians & Hermes" thread on a celebrity!


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> The pink runway tweed jacket
> Might consider taking in the sleeves a little
> View attachment 3199364
> 
> Collar details
> View attachment 3199366
> 
> View attachment 3199367




Beautiful! Hope you enjoy your shopping experience in the C store in HK airport.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Congrats!!! Can't wait for mod pictures!
> 
> Finally I had time to take pictures, here is the jacket



Stunning ari. I'm not a pink girl but this jacket really looks classy and not too extremely girlie! And you accessorise so well. Love it.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Picture from inside- it is well finished, no lining but the chain is at the bottom)



Another stunning piece. It looks gorgeous on you. I tried it but I'm buried in it. Wish I was a few inches taller [emoji16]!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning ari. I'm not a pink girl but this jacket really looks classy and not too extremely girlie! And you accessorise so well. Love it.



Thank you Kat! I don't look girly so I like how pink look on me! I also got a scarf for the jacket but I'm not impressed with the quality, the picture doesn't reflect well the colors- it is more beige and I was thinking that it would look good with beige bottoms.


----------



## nicole0612

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361




Wow, this looks stunning on you!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another stunning piece. It looks gorgeous on you. I tried it but I'm buried in it. Wish I was a few inches taller [emoji16]!



I'm sure this is not the case!!! You would look great in everything!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! I don't look girly so I like how pink look on me! I also got a scarf for the jacket but I'm not impressed with the quality, the picture doesn't reflect well the colors- it is more beige and I was thinking that it would look good with beige bottoms.



Worth a try with beige or navy blue IMO. [emoji8]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. It looks gorgeous on you. Not sure if you saw this pic in "Asians & Hermes" thread on a celebrity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199797



Not sure I like it in this combination! The jacket is beautiful, but needs to be soften .


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Not sure I like it in this combination! The jacket is beautiful, but needs to be soften .




Honestly I'm not sure if I like the combination too much either. It feels like it doesn't make the jacket stand out IMO.


----------



## ladysarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. It looks gorgeous on you. Not sure if you saw this pic in "Asians & Hermes" thread on a celebrity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199797


I like it- it s  really creative look with colour & texture. Love how the velvet clutch compliments the jacket without matching it.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> I like it- it s  really creative look with colour & texture. Love how the velvet clutch compliments the jacket without matching it.



I like how it fits on HermesBB better, it a bit longer and loose : I love the clutch but don't like the pants.


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Honestly I'm not sure if I like the combination too much either. It feels like it doesn't make the jacket stand out IMO.




You don't notice the jacket , the iridescent leather pants and strong silk shirt overwhelms it.  

 it looked so chic on HermesBB, and fits her perfectly,


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. It looks gorgeous on you. Not sure if you saw this pic in "Asians & Hermes" thread on a celebrity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199797




Thanks for posting this one Kat.Lee! Never thought of pairing burgundy with the jacket, how interesting! She looks great, such a beauty


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Stunning. It looks gorgeous on you. Not sure if you saw this pic in "Asians & Hermes" thread on a celebrity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199797




I actually really like this look. I think the top and pants as well as the layered necklaces tone it down a bit. The cruise collection is very bright. This look is very wearable.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Both are lovely. Hard to tell about sleeves from a photo. Beautiful pieces.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup. 



ladysarah said:


> Looks amazing! I saw that the other day at the boutique and could not help admiring the beautiful craftsmanship & design close up. You wear it well! Enjoy and you may have inspired me to fork out for a new Chanel cashmere cardigan. the prices are astronomical but worth it I think...




Thanks ladysarah! I know! The price in US is horrendous!!!  HK is better comparing to the strong dollars plus CA has a 9% tax rate!!! Try to get them from either Europe or HK if possible... 



ari said:


> Dashing!!! Omg! It is so gorgeous!





Thank you ari! You have a lot of stunning pieces  and I love your new jacket/coat! 




Baglover121 said:


> Simply gorgeous! It's far more beautiful than the runway pics, you wear it so well,
> 
> Beautiful, a bit big on the sleeves I agree,





Thank you Baglover121!  You just made my day! I am contemplating on whether to alter the sleeves a bit but the SA says it is supposed to be a bit wide... Not sure.... 




gracekelly said:


> How adorable!  Love all the colors.
> 
> I agree with you that it is too big on you, but a very pretty jacket!




Thank you gracekelly! My other Chanel jackets are mostly black/white/cream/grey all neutral. So these two can kinda add some color and variations to my wardrobe. 




Kat.Lee said:


> Beautiful! Hope you enjoy your shopping experience in the C store in HK airport.




Thanks Kat.Lee. A male SA, Anthony, is very friendly and helpful. He is so persuasive that I was planning on getting just one jacket but get two instead [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this looks stunning on you!




Thank you for your complements nicole0612! 



ari said:


> I like how it fits on HermesBB better, it a bit longer and loose : I love the clutch but don't like the pants.




Thanks again ari! I love that clutch too!!! 




Baglover121 said:


> You don't notice the jacket , the iridescent leather pants and strong silk shirt overwhelms it.
> 
> it looked so chic on HermesBB, and fits her perfectly,




Thanks again Baglover121!  The jacket itself is very loud already, some simple pairing will also be my preference. But with her beauty, she looks good in anything


----------



## billysmom

LOVE the dress!!!!!!  Looks fantastic on you


----------



## kat99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm totally confused. Yes that's beautifully made. I tried the exact same jacket in black in Boston and it didn't have the ribbon. It had a silicone like material at the seam. I couldn't have imagined it. I was kind of horrified about it at that price level. But yours is nice. Very nice. I can see it with jeans of course. It will be great for warmer weather or travel. It such a pain to travel with the heavy jackets.
> 
> The dress is lovely. You could wear that for work or any occasion depending on how you accessorize right?




I tried on the same jacket in black and it had the silicone. Maybe the pink does not?? Perhaps the two are different fabrics? Confusing.


----------



## EmileH

kat99 said:


> I tried on the same jacket in black and it had the silicone. Maybe the pink does not?? Perhaps the two are different fabrics? Confusing.




Oh thank you! I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## Bouboulina

Tried black one in question.Yes it does have some sort of siliconey tape running down the centre of the ribbon. (So, beautiful ribbon finish like the pink, but then this strange shiny thing on top).


----------



## papertiger

hermesBB said:


> Both from the resort collection.
> First is the lesage lace jacket. A bit boxy cut, should be cool with jeans.
> Ignore the Ann booties plz  still traveling~~~
> View attachment 3199349
> 
> Intricate woven details:
> View attachment 3199361



I  everything about this jacket, sublime 



ari said:


> And here is the dress) sorry for the mess around but I was too busy to try everything))



DIVINE!


----------



## ari

I hope I made it office appropriate)))


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> I  everything about this jacket, sublime
> 
> 
> 
> DIVINE!



*papertiger*, thank you!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I hope I made it office appropriate)))




It looks great! I love it. The skirt is really pretty too. 

I noticed yesterday that the jacket comes an a beige gold which is very pretty. It is finished the same way as your pink with the nice ribbon at the seams. I'm going tomorrow night for the cocktail party to see the whole cruise collection.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh thank you! I thought I was losing my mind.


*Pocketbook Pup*
did you see this?

Originally Posted by UpTime
Saks Thomas 267 453 8641

CHANEL F/W15 RTW SALE - 40% OFF:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0T5tzEA5sQiALb


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great! I love it. The skirt is really pretty too.
> 
> I noticed yesterday that the jacket comes an a beige gold which is very pretty. It is finished the same way as your pink with the nice ribbon at the seams. I'm going tomorrow night for the cocktail party to see the whole cruise collection.



thank you ! take pictures please!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*
> 
> did you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by UpTime
> 
> Saks Thomas 267 453 8641
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL F/W15 RTW SALE - 40% OFF:
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0T5tzEA5sQiALb




Yes. Thank you. Working on getting the dress. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*
> 
> did you see this?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by UpTime
> 
> Saks Thomas 267 453 8641
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL F/W15 RTW SALE - 40% OFF:
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0T5tzEA5sQiALb




Ari, my Chanel SA said that she would have credited me back if I bought the dress full price and it went on sale within a few weeks. So maybe your SA will do so too?

Please hope for good luck for me. If it all works out I'll get the dress. I think the chances are good. 

For anyone interested in the beige and black sling back shoes from the brasserie collection, she said they were so popular that they are making a new batch of them to distribute. So they will be back in stores soon.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, my Chanel SA said that she would have credited me back if I bought the dress full price and it went on sale within a few weeks. So maybe your SA will do so too?
> 
> Please hope for good luck for me. If it all works out I'll get the dress. I think the chances are good.
> 
> For anyone interested in the beige and black sling back shoes from the brasserie collection, she said they were so popular that they are making a new batch of them to distribute. So they will be back in stores soon.



Pocketbook Pup, thank you! but it doesn't work this way in Europe! Hope you get your dress! they was another jacket that might look good on you !


----------



## ari

I was in LA in September and saw a midi skirt and a matching sweater both heavy knit in mélange grey/purple and grey/green, if you see these can you take a picture for me, I want to show them to my SM so that she could look in other boutiques for me. The vip sale here starts at 17 of December and its only 30 % I think.

I love that dress too, you should try it!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Pocketbook Pup, thank you! but it doesn't work this way in Europe! Hope you get your dress! they was another jacket that might look good on you !




Oh that's too bad. I saw your other dress yesterday too. It's very pretty. I think you can wear that to work. Did you see that princess Caroline of monaco wore it recently? 

This jacket is pretty. It's similar to my cream and black in shape. I still haven't posted the vintage black jacket that I just received. I will post it this week. So I think I will wait for any more jackets for now. But I'm definitely hooked. These pieces are works of art.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I was in LA in September and saw a midi skirt and a matching sweater both heavy knit in mélange grey/purple and grey/green, if you see these can you take a picture for me, I want to show them to my SM so that she could look in other boutiques for me. The vip sale here starts at 17 of December and its only 30 % I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that dress too, you should try it!




I'll look for these tomorrow. Very pretty. 30% off is still good. Any savings is good.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, my Chanel SA said that she would have credited me back if I bought the dress full price and it went on sale within a few weeks. So maybe your SA will do so too?
> 
> Please hope for good luck for me. If it all works out I'll get the dress. I think the chances are good.
> 
> For anyone interested in the beige and black sling back shoes from the brasserie collection, she said they were so popular that they are making a new batch of them to distribute. So they will be back in stores soon.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh that's too bad. I saw your other dress yesterday too. It's very pretty. I think you can wear that to work. Did you see that princess Caroline of monaco wore it recently?
> 
> This jacket is pretty. It's similar to my cream and black in shape. I still haven't posted the vintage black jacket that I just received. I will post it this week. So I think I will wait for any more jackets for now. But I'm definitely hooked. These pieces are works of art.



Thank You PP!yes, I can wear it - it is very warm though, I'll try one of these days!
just saw princess Caroline! she wears Chanel with such an ease!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank You PP!yes, I can wear it - it is very warm though, I'll try one of these days!
> 
> just saw princess Caroline! she wears Chanel with such an ease!




It helps to be a princess and the daughter of grace Kelly I suppose. But you wear it just as well. 

I'd love to see you wear the dress as a coat. I think that would be amazing. Try that.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I hope I made it office appropriate)))





Beautifully done, very appropriate, 



ari said:


> I was in LA in September and saw a midi skirt and a matching sweater both heavy knit in mélange grey/purple and grey/green, if you see these can you take a picture for me, I want to show them to my SM so that she could look in other boutiques for me. The vip sale here starts at 17 of December and its only 30 % I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that dress too, you should try it!




This dress is so pretty and surprisingly lightweight, very reasonably priced too, the green one was equally pretty,


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> I hope I made it office appropriate)))




Tres chic ~~~ love the skirt too!!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It helps to be a princess and the daughter of grace Kelly I suppose. But you wear it just as well.
> 
> I'd love to see you wear the dress as a coat. I think that would be amazing. Try that.


*Pocketbook Pup*, thank You! 


Baglover121 said:


> Beautifully done, very appropriate,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dress is so pretty and surprisingly lightweight, very reasonably priced too, the green one was equally pretty,


Thank you *Baglover*



hermesBB said:


> Tres chic ~~~ love the skirt too!!!


*hermesBB*, thank You!


----------



## audreylita

ari said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*
> did you see this?
> 
> Originally Posted by UpTime
> Saks Thomas 267 453 8641
> 
> CHANEL F/W15 RTW SALE - 40% OFF:
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0T5tzEA5sQiALb



Thank you for posting this.  I was going into my local boutique this Friday to buy one of these pieces at full price.  Hmm.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> Thank you for posting this.  I was going into my local boutique this Friday to buy one of these pieces at full price.  Hmm.




The boutique sale is supposedly starting soon too. 

I just noticed that the skirt I bought is on the Saks sale list. I wonder if it will be on sale in the boutiques and whether my SA will credit me back. 40% off that is still $800! But if I can manage to get my dress on sale I'll be happy. I wonder if the sale items vary by location.


----------



## ari

Good marketing


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The boutique sale is supposedly starting soon too.
> 
> I just noticed that the skirt I bought is on the Saks sale list. I wonder if it will be on sale in the boutiques and whether my SA will credit me back. 40% off that is still $800! But if I can manage to get my dress on sale I'll be happy. I wonder if the sale items vary by location.



Tell me about it! I saw most of my things on that sale!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Tell me about it! I saw most of my things on that sale!




Painful. I'm trying to rationalize that if I didn't buy some things full price I wouldn't keep my relationship with my SA so I wouldn't have early access to the sales. But yes painful.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I hope I made it office appropriate)))



Great look and love the brooch too!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, my Chanel SA said that she would have credited me back if I bought the dress full price and it went on sale within a few weeks. So maybe your SA will do so too?
> 
> Please hope for good luck for me. If it all works out I'll get the dress. I think the chances are good.
> *
> For anyone interested in the beige and black sling back shoes from the brasserie collection, she said they were so popular that they are making a new batch of them to distribute. So they will be back in stores soon*.




OMG!  I homed in on these at the get go and I wear such a popular size I couldn't get them.  Does she have any idea when they are going to ship?  Just to show you how nothing is new, I have a pair from the 90's that have the exact same toe box as the current ones and a block style heel.     Keep things long enough.....


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I homed in on these at the get go and I wear such a popular size I couldn't get them.  Does she have any idea when they are going to ship?  Just to show you how nothing is new, I have a pair from the 90's that have the exact same toe box as the current ones and a block style heel.     Keep things long enough.....




She said soon. I would put your request in with your SA now. They will probably be sold without ever being placed on the floor. My SA wants a pair herself but can't get them because there are too many customers on the waiting list. 

Do yours have the same sort of strap? I'm afraid they will slip off constantly like most sling backs do on me. I'm actually trying to get a different pair of ankle strap block heels that they have but there is only one pair in my size left in the US so it's iffy.

It is amazing that the same shoes were shown with every outfit in the brasserie collection. The more I see of that collection the more I love it.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I homed in on these at the get go and I wear such a popular size I couldn't get them.  Does she have any idea when they are going to ship?  Just to show you how nothing is new, I have a pair from the 90's that have the exact same toe box as the current ones and a block style heel.     Keep things long enough.....




And yes, honestly I try to buy classic timeless pieces like this that I will have forever. I'm sure your shoes never really went out of style.


----------



## EmileH

I tried both of these jackets in Paris. The black and beige is absolutely amazing on, but I had to pass because I bought the two others. The black one was very pretty but the shoulder shape overpowered me.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And yes, honestly I try to buy classic timeless pieces like this that I will have forever. I'm sure your shoes never really went out of style.



I have been wearing them all along all these years.  They have a black patent toe which I prefer because the patent wears so much better and yes they are a sling.   They have a rather high heel so at the same time, I bought a pair of flat sling backs with a 1 in heel also the same concept with the black patent toe.  I have several pair in different styles that are the beige and black.  I just love the combination and they go with anything and everything.  I just read that Coco did the black toe to make her large feet look smaller.  I thought that was pretty funny and I always presumed  she did it because the shoe would wear better vis vis soiling.

The black and beige jacket is stunning and very different from the usual.  That would be practical for you too if it appeared on sale.  The black one is a little too teddy bearish and you would feel huge in it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She said soon. I would put your request in with your SA now. They will probably be sold without ever being placed on the floor. My SA wants a pair herself but can't get them because there are too many customers on the waiting list.
> 
> Do yours have the same sort of strap? I'm afraid they will slip off constantly like most sling backs do on me. I'm actually trying to get a different pair of ankle strap block heels that they have but there is only one pair in my size left in the US so it's iffy.
> 
> It is amazing that the same shoes were shown with every outfit in the brasserie collection. The more I see of that collection the more I love it.





gracekelly said:


> OMG!  I homed in on these at the get go and I wear such a popular size I couldn't get them.  Does she have any idea when they are going to ship?  Just to show you how nothing is new, I have a pair from the 90's that have the exact same toe box as the current ones and a block style heel.     Keep things long enough.....



I put my name down for my size in the next shipment about a month ago, my Neiman SA said they would go quickly. She said it would be end of November to early December so hopefully soon. I saw the all black pair and the heel looks very wearable, I'm excited as I have not bought a pair of dress shoes in a while.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried both of these jackets in Paris. The black and beige is absolutely amazing on, but I had to pass because I bought the two others. The black one was very pretty but the shoulder shape overpowered me.
> 
> View attachment 3201928
> View attachment 3201929


I love the black/beige jacket, but I think it would make my shoulders even bigger, I'd love it with my beige skirt, but it doesn't look very  Chanel. The fit of the pink one is just what I like. No shoulder pads, fitted in thee body . The black one would look lovely on somebody very slim.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I have been wearing them all along all these years.  They have a black patent toe which I prefer because the patent wears so much better and yes they are a sling.   They have a rather high heel so at the same time, I bought a pair of flat sling backs with a 1 in heel also the same concept with the black patent toe.  I have several pair in different styles that are the beige and black.  I just love the combination and they go with anything and everything.  I just read that Coco did the black toe to make her large feet look smaller.  I thought that was pretty funny and I always presumed  she did it because the shoe would wear better vis vis soiling.
> 
> The black and beige jacket is stunning and very different from the usual.  That would be practical for you too if it appeared on sale.  The black one is a little too teddy bearish and you would feel huge in it.



I loved how these shoes looked on the models, but on my feet they looked horrible, the decolletage is very high, or something, too bad as I like them a lot!


----------



## ari

My SM tempted me with this coat for my dress, and she thinks that most probably it be sold out before the sale. I'm thinking of getting it as I can wear it over the dress and the jackets. What do you think? Price is 5950 euros


----------



## ari

Do you like this one better?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> My SM tempted me with this coat for my dress, and she thinks that most probably it be sold out before the sale. I'm thinking of getting it as I can wear it over the dress and the jackets. What do you think? Price is 5950 euros




Like this more, i didn't see it, would have been tempted by it too, I'm wearing the jacket version today 




Wearing it with denim shirt and leather leggings ,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My SM tempted me with this coat for my dress, and she thinks that most probably it be sold out before the sale. I'm thinking of getting it as I can wear it over the dress and the jackets. What do you think? Price is 5950 euros




They are both gorgeous. I like this one the best but I don't think you can go wrong with either and that price seems good for a coat.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing it with denim shirt and leather leggings ,




That sounds like a really cute outfit!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Like this more, i didn't see it, would have been tempted by it too, I'm wearing the jacket version today
> 
> View attachment 3202311
> 
> 
> Wearing it with denim shirt and leather leggings ,


Thank you for enabling))) 
Your outfit sounds gorgeous, please post mod pictures!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds like a really cute outfit!



Thank you , PBP, it's so easy to style very Versatile 



ari said:


> Thank you for enabling)))
> 
> Your outfit sounds gorgeous, please post mod pictures!




I just need to gather the courage to do so [emoji16], 

I've watsAPPed the coat to my SA, and she says they have only one in 36, which is my size but I'm concerned it might be too snug with knitwear, I can't go and try as I'm in another city ATM, and won't be back till middle of December, I might ask someone to pay for it and I could exchange it, decisions...decisions,


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are both gorgeous. I like this one the best but I don't think you can go wrong with either and that price seems good for a coat.



Thank you for enabling PP


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> My SM tempted me with this coat for my dress, and she thinks that most probably it be sold out before the sale. I'm thinking of getting it as I can wear it over the dress and the jackets. What do you think? Price is 5950 euros



Both are nice, but I like this one more. Good price for a coat compared to other RTW. I love your Chanel pieces. Are the sales in department stores like Saks and NM, not Chanel boutiques?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Thank you. Working on getting the dress. [emoji4]



I hope you get the dress. It looks beautiful on you.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I hope you get the dress. It looks beautiful on you.




Thank you. Saying my prayers


----------



## periogirl28

Hallo my dears, just sharing that my SA found the Cruise jacket for me to try in 3 colours, Black, Pink and Khaki. The black has a silicone- like lining over the seam ribbons but the other 2 do not. The material for each color are all different, so are the buttons and the prices vary a little. I got the Black because I like it best and I need a light jacket for summer anyway. The pink material is the softest and most comfortable and the buttons are really pretty! If anyone needs pics, do let me know.


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, just sharing that my SA found the Cruise jacket for me to try in 3 colours, Black, Pink and Khaki. The black has a silicone- like lining over the seam ribbons but the other 2 do not. The material for each color are all different, so are the buttons and the prices vary a little. I got the Black because I like it best and I need a light jacket for summer anyway. The pink material is the softest and most comfortable and the buttons are really pretty! If anyone needs pics, do let me know.




Hi periogirl, can I see a pic of the khaki one?


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Hi periogirl, can I see a pic of the khaki one?




Sure! This one is a bit scratchy on. The material is like hemp! 



The ribbon seams 



Beautiful mop buttons 



Hope this helps.


----------



## Baglover121

Thanks a million[emoji253]
I wanted to get one, but I think I will wait and see what else they will get in January,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you , PBP, it's so easy to style very Versatile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to gather the courage to do so [emoji16],
> 
> I've watsAPPed the coat to my SA, and she says they have only one in 36, which is my size but I'm concerned it might be too snug with knitwear, I can't go and try as I'm in another city ATM, and won't be back till middle of December, I might ask someone to pay for it and I could exchange it, decisions...decisions,



I wear 38, but my SM said that 36 would be perfect on me. She thinks they come much bigger than the size. I'm also a bit far from the boutique so she is sending  it to me by Fedex. I'll visit the boutique on the 17 of December, but it is the only one, so I'm taking the plunge))) hope this helps, I'll post about the size most probably on Friday!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Both are nice, but I like this one more. Good price for a coat compared to other RTW. I love your Chanel pieces. Are the sales in department stores like Saks and NM, not Chanel boutiques?



Thank you Moirai for your advice! 
I'm not in USA so I have very little experience- been once during the sale in Rodeo Dr boutique and there was good selection, and this summer I was in Washington and went to Saks and the selection was limited.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you Moirai for your advice!
> I'm not in USA so I have very little experience- been once during the sale in Rodeo Dr boutique and there was good selection, and this summer I was in Washington and went to Saks and the selection was limited.



Thanks, ari. Love to see your mod pic when you get the coat.


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! This one is a bit scratchy on. The material is like hemp!
> View attachment 3202402
> 
> The ribbon seams
> View attachment 3202403
> 
> Beautiful mop buttons
> View attachment 3202404
> 
> Hope this helps.



Beautiful color and style. Love to see you in your black one, Periogirl.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! This one is a bit scratchy on. The material is like hemp!
> View attachment 3202402
> 
> 
> The ribbon seams
> View attachment 3202403
> 
> 
> Beautiful mop buttons
> View attachment 3202404
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



This is beautiful! Too bad they choose bad fabrics!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Thanks a million[emoji253]
> I wanted to get one, but I think I will wait and see what else they will get in January,



Welcome, do please share when you can!


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> Sure! This one is a bit scratchy on. The material is like hemp!
> View attachment 3202402
> 
> 
> The ribbon seams
> View attachment 3202403
> 
> 
> Beautiful mop buttons
> View attachment 3202404
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.




Could you please show the silicon seam on the black one too? Thanks


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, just sharing that my SA found the Cruise jacket for me to try in 3 colours, Black, Pink and Khaki. The black has a silicone- like lining over the seam ribbons but the other 2 do not. The material for each color are all different, so are the buttons and the prices vary a little. I got the Black because I like it best and I need a light jacket for summer anyway. The pink material is the softest and most comfortable and the buttons are really pretty! If anyone needs pics, do let me know.




How's the button of the pink one looks like?


----------



## ari

footlocker said:


> How's the button of the pink one looks like?



Hopefully you can see them here


----------



## ari

Here the colors are not exact


----------



## periogirl28

footlocker said:


> could you please show the silicon seam on the black one too? Thanks



Not sure why this additional silicone seaming is necessary. Here you go!


----------



## periogirl28

footlocker said:


> How's the button of the pink one looks like?







Aren't these lovely?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Here the colors are not exact




Love it on you!


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> Not sure why this additional silicone seaming is necessary. Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3202502




Interesting


----------



## footlocker

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3202503
> 
> 
> Aren't these lovely?




Yes. The buttons are different. Like like


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here the colors are not exact



Ari I just love this necklace!  Is it very heavy?  I really glad to see pink for winter.  It is all over the fashion magazines.  Of course I am biased because I picked up a pink Chanel a few months ago and am itching to wear it.  I am thinking to wear it with gray flannel pants or navy just for a change up from black.


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Thank you. Working on getting the dress. [emoji4]




I can't open the link!  Disappointing.  Do you know if it has been shut down?


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> I can't open the link!  Disappointing.  Do you know if it has been shut down?




I wouldn't be surprised. I doubt that SA was supposed to post all of that. 

Ari, going to Chanel cruise reception in an hour. Stopped in to have the tailor look at my cream and black jacket. I saw your knit skirt and top in navy. Divine. And if you are a 36 you can totally pull it off. I'm a 40. Not so sure on me. I will try to snap a photo when I go back. Anything in particular you want to know? Price?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. I doubt that SA was supposed to post all of that.
> 
> Ari, going to Chanel cruise reception in an hour. Stopped in to have the tailor look at my cream and black jacket. I saw your knit skirt and top in navy. Divine. And if you are a 36 you can totally pull it off. I'm a 40. Not so sure on me. I will try to snap a photo when I go back. Anything in particular you want to know? Price?




Have fun Pup!!


----------



## EmileH

I posted this comment on the Hermes cafe thread but wanted to post it here, too. The Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius. 

Ari, I saw your pretty skirt and your dress. I also saw your knit set. I will post pictures tomorrow from my phone. I came away with a new appreciation of the way you are integrating the pieces into your daily wardrobe. They really are quite wearable. And freckles I think I saw the jacket that you want, photo tomorrow.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Not sure why this additional silicone seaming is necessary. Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3202502



periogirl, what is the fabric composition? the pink one is coton.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, what is the fabric composition? the pink one is coton.




It's Fantasy Tweed, 98% cotton 2% polyamide -nylon


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this comment on the Hermes cafe thread but wanted to post it here, too. The Chanel event was really fun and interesting. I'm new to this world. There were definitely a few beautiful people there strutting their stuff. But in general there were a wide variety of customers of all ages from 18-80 wearing various Chanel pieces of various years mixed with the rest of their wardrobes. Each person wore the pieces in their own unique way. And they all looked wonderful. It was cool to see people integrating the beautiful pieces into their lives. I no longer see Chanel as simply for 19 year old models in size 00. Living fashion. It was very cool. And really proof of Chanel and KL's genius.
> 
> Ari, I saw your pretty skirt and your dress. I also saw your knit set. I will post pictures tomorrow from my phone. I came away with a new appreciation of the way you are integrating the pieces into your daily wardrobe. They really are quite wearable. And freckles I think I saw the jacket that you want, photo tomorrow.



Pocketbook Pup, Thank You so much!!!can't wait!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> It's Fantasy Tweed, 98% cotton 2% polyamide -nylon



so it is the same!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> so it is the same!




ari your pink is so much softer and comfy on, the Black Tweed material is also a bit scratchy. You can tell from the closeup pic.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Love it on you!


*periogirl,* Thank You!


gracekelly said:


> Ari I just love this necklace!  Is it very heavy?  I really glad to see pink for winter.  It is all over the fashion magazines.  Of course I am biased because I picked up a pink Chanel a few months ago and am itching to wear it.  I am thinking to wear it with gray flannel pants or navy just for a change up from black.


gracekelly, no it is pretty light! Thank You. Yes, I think it youd be fab with grey and navy, much better than black. I actually would love it with beige. Mine is coton and I can't wear it with heavier fabrics, woolen fabrics. 


melisande said:


> I can't open the link!  Disappointing.  Do you know if it has been shut down?


I have saved some of the pictures - I can post them if that is OK.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. I doubt that SA was supposed to post all of that.
> 
> Ari, going to Chanel cruise reception in an hour. Stopped in to have the tailor look at my cream and black jacket. I saw your knit skirt and top in navy. Divine. And if you are a 36 you can totally pull it off. I'm a 40. Not so sure on me. I will try to snap a photo when I go back. Anything in particular you want to know? Price?


I'm 38. I just want to show it to my SM, so that she can find it for me. She doesn't have it in Berlin, but she could ask other boutiques. I saw it in the states and it was too hot even to try it, so now I need it


----------



## EmileH

I saw the hemp like beige jacket again. The other day it looked beige gold. I didn't notice the fabric as well as last night. Yes. It's like burlap. Very scratchy. The pink is the softest. The black is slightly scratchy but not terrible. 

I tried on the blue and black wool dress with the drop waist and high collar from the brasserie collection. Boy is that beautiful but impractical. I would roast inside it. 

No word on which items go on sale yet. Still praying for my dress. They have two in my size.

Ari these photos are terrible. It was crowded and I had limited time to snap them. Is this your skirt and top in navy? I think the prices were lightly below 2000 for the top and slightly above for the skirt. I'll bet they would be very flattering.


----------



## EmileH

Ari they didn't have either if your coats. They had one similar to the black one I liked best but it was a multicolor mohair blend and almost 9000!  I think it's wonderful in all black.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw the hemp like beige jacket again. The other day it looked beige gold. I didn't notice the fabric as well as last night. Yes. It's like burlap. Very scratchy. The pink is the softest. The black is slightly scratchy but not terrible.
> 
> I tried on the blue and black wool dress with the drop waist and high collar from the brasserie collection. Boy is that beautiful but impractical. I would roast inside it.
> 
> No word on which items go on sale yet. Still praying for my dress. They have two in my size.
> 
> Ari these photos are terrible. It was crowded and I had limited time to snap them. Is this your skirt and top in navy? I think the prices were lightly below 2000 for the top and slightly above for the skirt. I'll bet they would be very flattering.
> View attachment 3203065
> View attachment 3203067



Pocketbook Pup, thank you!
I just laughed allowed at what you wrote about blue/black dress! They are very thick, the same for my grey dress. But they are beautiful!
Unfortunately this is not what I was looking for, it is much heavier knit,  made from two colors of the yarns  grey and purple and the same one in grey and green. Very heavy sweater and a pencil midi skit. Very casual. 
But thank you so much for your efforts I really appreciated


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari they didn't have either if your coats. They had one similar to the black one I liked best but it was a multicolor mohair blend and almost 9000!  I think it's wonderful in all black.



Thank You so much *Pocketbook Pup*, mine is on it way to me


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Pocketbook Pup, thank you!
> 
> I just laughed allowed at what you wrote about blue/black dress! They are very thick, the same for my grey dress. But they are beautiful!
> 
> Unfortunately this is not what I was looking for, it is much heavier knit,  made from two colors of the yarns  grey and purple and the same one in grey and green. Very heavy sweater and a pencil midi skit. Very casual.
> 
> But thank you so much for your efforts I really appreciated




Well that sounds very pretty. The blue was gorgeous too.

I think your grey dress is more useful because you can also wear it as a coat. The blue and black dress is beautiful. I loved it. But even on sale I'll have to choose and I think I would rather have the black and white one that goes with our jacket.


----------



## ari

I'm wearing this knit today.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I'm wearing this knit today.




So very pretty!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I'm wearing this knit today.




Love it. I tried black one but didn't like it and there's wasn't white one in our store. Too bad. I do love it in white! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well that sounds very pretty. The blue was gorgeous too.
> 
> I think your grey dress is more useful because you can also wear it as a coat. The blue and black dress is beautiful. I loved it. But even on sale I'll have to choose and I think I would rather have the black and white one that goes with our jacket.



Would you consider the blue knitted top and skirt?

I agree the dress of the suit is much more practical. The collar bothers me a bit as it is quite high and touches my chin and Im always concious that I might spoil it with my makeup.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Beautiful color and style. Love to see you in your black one, Periogirl.







Apologies as its cloudy so not the best pic.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So very pretty!





Kat.Lee said:


> Love it. I tried black one but didn't like it and there's wasn't white one in our store. Too bad. I do love it in white! [emoji173]&#65039;



Pocketbook Pup an Kat,
Thank You!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3203094
> 
> 
> Apologies as its cloudy so not the best pic.



It is gorgeous on you! congrats!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Would you consider the blue knitted top and skirt?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree the dress of the suit is much more practical. The collar bothers me a bit as it is quite high and touches my chin and Im always concious that I might spoil it with my makeup.




Interesting about the collar. I can see that. 

I would consider the blue top and skirt. I'm afraid of clingy knits since I'm 48 now but looking at it closely I'll bet it's cut and fabricated to look quite nice on. 

I'll show you the other dress I'm considering. I have a classic I hope not too boring style. I think this is a perfect dress. Of course the hanger doesn't do it justice.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3203094
> 
> 
> Apologies as its cloudy so not the best pic.




That looks amazing on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks amazing on you!




Thank you so much! I am very happy with the fit, the dropped Lagerfeld shoulder was a bit tough for me!Thanks for sharing your Chanel adventures and do let us admire what you decide on. [emoji6]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting about the collar. I can see that.
> 
> I would consider the blue top and skirt. I'm afraid of clingy knits since I'm 48 now but looking at it closely I'll bet it's cut and fabricated to look quite nice on.
> 
> I'll show you the other dress I'm considering. I have a classic I hope not too boring style. I think this is a perfect dress. Of course the hanger doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203096




This looks very promising. Chanel dresses are fabulous on and just so easy and chic to wear.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> It is gorgeous on you! congrats!




Thank you ari!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting about the collar. I can see that.
> 
> I would consider the blue top and skirt. I'm afraid of clingy knits since I'm 48 now but looking at it closely I'll bet it's cut and fabricated to look quite nice on.
> 
> I'll show you the other dress I'm considering. I have a classic I hope not too boring style. I think this is a perfect dress. Of course the hanger doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203096



This dress is beautiful. Did you get it?


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3203094
> 
> 
> Apologies as its cloudy so not the best pic.



Thanks, periogirl. This is gorgeous on you. Perfect fit and versatile. You ladies are such enablers


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I'm wearing this knit today.



I love the details on this sweater. Lovely with the Ferragamo fur you wore with.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Thanks, periogirl. This is gorgeous on you. Perfect fit and versatile. You ladies are such enablers


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting about the collar. I can see that.
> 
> I would consider the blue top and skirt. I'm afraid of clingy knits since I'm 48 now but looking at it closely I'll bet it's cut and fabricated to look quite nice on.
> 
> I'll show you the other dress I'm considering. I have a classic I hope not too boring style. I think this is a perfect dress. Of course the hanger doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203096



I love this dress! it is vey classic and you can wear it anywhere! is is a perfect dress, I have 2 similar dresses to this one and wear them with pleasure every time. No - it is not boring!


----------



## ari

[B said:
			
		

> Moirai[/B];29515746]I love the details on this sweater. Lovely with the Ferragamo fur you wore with.



thank you Moirai!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I love this dress! it is vey classic and you can wear it anywhere! is is a perfect dress, I have 2 similar dresses to this one and wear them with pleasure every time. No - it is not boring!




Thank you! My SA is getting this in my size. I think I'm going to go for this and the black and white dress if it goes on sale. I should know by Saturday.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! My SA is getting this in my size. I think I'm going to go for this and the black and white dress if it goes on sale. I should know by Saturday.



Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! My SA is getting this in my size. I think I'm going to go for this and the black and white dress if it goes on sale. I should know by Saturday.



Is it tweed?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Is it tweed?




It is a light to medium weight solid black tweed. I think i could wear it year round. It's light enough for summer- probably not on a 90 degree day but within reason- and I could layer under it if it was cold.


----------



## billysmom

So I'm really bad at selfies - but I wanted to share my new-to-me ('99 Cruise) jacket.  It's very sleek, so goes well with just about anything!  (My picture makes it look as if it has overwhelming shoulder pads, but they're actually pretty discrete.)  Today it's at work paired with wide-leg pants, but it's fabulous with jeans, as well.   AND I bought it for under $100.00!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

billysmom said:


> So I'm really bad at selfies - but I wanted to share my new-to-me ('99 Cruise) jacket.  It's very sleek, so goes well with just about anything!  (My picture makes it look as if it has overwhelming shoulder pads, but they're actually pretty discrete.)  Today it's at work paired with wide-leg pants, but it's fabulous with jeans, as well.   AND I bought it for under $100.00!!!!!




I love it! It looks great. Your scarf is pretty too.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I'm wearing this knit today.



Oh the cuff on the sweater!!  Fabulous!  This is what makes this brand so special


----------



## billysmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! It looks great. Your scarf is pretty too.


Thanks!  The scarf is my dark blue Faune et Flore du Texas - left over from Thanksgiving


----------



## gracekelly

billysmom said:


> So I'm really bad at selfies - but I wanted to share my new-to-me ('99 Cruise) jacket.  It's very sleek, so goes well with just about anything!  (My picture makes it look as if it has overwhelming shoulder pads, but they're actually pretty discrete.)  Today it's at work paired with wide-leg pants, but it's fabulous with jeans, as well.   AND I bought it for under $100.00!!!!!



Amazing find!  Chanel Boutique had many wonder little jackets and they look very au courant with a blouse peeking out below.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is a light to medium weight solid black tweed. I think i could wear it year round. It's light enough for summer- probably not on a 90 degree day but within reason- and I could layer under it if it was cold.



Than I think it is very similar to this


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Than I think it is very similar to this




Maybe. That looks so pretty in you. I think I need a Chanel scarf.


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> So I'm really bad at selfies - but I wanted to share my new-to-me ('99 Cruise) jacket.  It's very sleek, so goes well with just about anything!  (My picture makes it look as if it has overwhelming shoulder pads, but they're actually pretty discrete.)  Today it's at work paired with wide-leg pants, but it's fabulous with jeans, as well.   AND I bought it for under $100.00!!!!!



It looks great! Is it navy? Does it have lapels?


----------



## periogirl28

billysmom said:


> So I'm really bad at selfies - but I wanted to share my new-to-me ('99 Cruise) jacket.  It's very sleek, so goes well with just about anything!  (My picture makes it look as if it has overwhelming shoulder pads, but they're actually pretty discrete.)  Today it's at work paired with wide-leg pants, but it's fabulous with jeans, as well.   AND I bought it for under $100.00!!!!!




What a find! Congrats, it looks great on you!


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> It looks great! Is it navy? Does it have lapels?


Navy with faux lapels (small inverted pleats with a notch).

http://s274.photobucket.com/user/bi...D-4F17-B7F4-D13EDFA89AE8_zps8tv8qsbj.jpg.html


----------



## billysmom

gracekelly said:


> Amazing find!  Chanel Boutique had many wonder little jackets and they look very au courant with a blouse peeking out below.


I agree! Love that look. Today I needed to fully tuck in my turtleneck 'cause I've lost some weight and needed bulk to help hold up my pants - which were the only ones pressed at 0500 this morning.   Some days are like that ...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting about the collar. I can see that.
> 
> I would consider the blue top and skirt. I'm afraid of clingy knits since I'm 48 now but looking at it closely I'll bet it's cut and fabricated to look quite nice on.
> 
> I'll show you the other dress I'm considering. I have a classic I hope not too boring style. I think this is a perfect dress. Of course the hanger doesn't do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203096




This is exactly the same dress that I have love at first sight. I took a pic at NM and put on my IG. Do you how much they would be on sale ?  I would love to get it.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3203094
> 
> 
> Apologies as its cloudy so not the best pic.




Such a beautiful jacket.  Is it from the current season ? You wear it so well. A beautiful classic !!


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is exactly the same dress that I have love at first sight. I took a pic at NM and put on my IG. Do you how much they would be on sale ?  I would love to get it.




My SA said this dress is unlikely to go on sale because it's so classic. She's trying to get my size from another store. But it's only about 3500 compared to 5000-6000 for their other dresses.


----------



## EmileH

billysmom said:


> I agree! Love that look. Today I needed to fully tuck in my turtleneck 'cause I've lost some weight and needed bulk to help hold up my pants - which were the only ones pressed at 0500 this morning.   Some days are like that ...




A big Yayyyy for you in needing to tuck the turtleneck into the pants! In addition to liking fabulous in that jacket and scarf.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Such a beautiful jacket.  Is it from the current season ? You wear it so well. A beautiful classic !!



Thank you so much. It's from Cruise 2016 and in stores now.


----------



## Baglover121

Fabulous find @billysmom, 

Did any of you watch the metiers d'art show? Lots of beautiful wearable stuff, liked lots of looks  the whole event was spectacular,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Fabulous find @billysmom,
> 
> Did any of you watch the metiers d'art show? Lots of beautiful wearable stuff, liked lots of looks  the whole event was spectacular,




No! I will have to look. Darn.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Fabulous find @billysmom,
> 
> Did any of you watch the metiers d'art show? Lots of beautiful wearable stuff, liked lots of looks  the whole event was spectacular,




Omg! Looking at photos online now. Big trouble. This collection is even better than brasserie! I didn't see a lot I liked for spring but this is amazing.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA said this dress is unlikely to go on sale because it's so classic. She's trying to get my size from another store. But it's only about 3500 compared to 5000-6000 for their other dresses.



I paid $2500 for a summer dress last year that I think is a classic but it is not black. Too bad that it won't go on sale.  I told myself not to get anything in RTW and shoes if  they are not on sale.  With bags, I can stomach the price.


----------



## gracekelly

The Metier collection was one of his best in a long time.  Perfect for wearing in a cold climate or if you inhabit a ski chalet in Switzerland.  I could swear I heard yodeling in the background when I watched it


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> I paid $2500 for a summer dress last year that I think is a classic but it is not black. Too bad that it won't go on sale.  I told myself not to get anything in RTW and shoes if  they are not on sale.  With bags, I can stomach the price.




I don't blame you. Rtw and shoe prices are insane. And I only buy bags in Europe. 




gracekelly said:


> The Metier collection was one of his best in a long time.  Perfect for wearing in a cold climate or if you inhabit a ski chalet in Switzerland.  I could swear I heard yodeling in the background when I watched it




Too funny. I guess there's one good thing about living in New England.  I'll try to think of a second.


----------



## Baglover121

But what was the theme? I thought the whole purpose of the métier was to celebrate the skills of all those small speciality houses Chanel acquired, while paying homage to the place it's held in, 
With this one , as beautiful and surprisingly wearable as it is <the Salzburg had a lot of pieces that were too expensive to produce, > I feel it's more like  a celebration of Chanel heritage, 


This is just gorgeous! I have a similar one , I got like ten years ago, 




This knitwear is just exquisite,


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> The Metier collection was one of his best in a long time.  Perfect for wearing in a cold climate or if you inhabit a ski chalet in Switzerland.  I could swear I heard yodeling in the background when I watched it




Lol! Well for me I think it's  Karl's homage to Coppola's Godfather , from when Michael goes to 

Sicily [emoji14]
	

		
			
		

		
	





How adorable do they all  look , minus Karl Ofcourse


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Lol! Well for me I think it's  Karl's homage to Coppola's Godfather , from when Michael goes to
> 
> Sicily [emoji14]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3204511
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable do they all  look , minus Karl Ofcourse



I know exactly what you mean and I think it is the caps on the men that are giving off that vibe.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> But what was the theme? I thought the whole purpose of the métier was to celebrate the skills of all those small speciality houses Chanel acquired, while paying homage to the place it's held in,
> With this one , as beautiful and surprisingly wearable as it is <the Salzburg had a lot of pieces that were too expensive to produce, > I feel it's more like  a celebration of Chanel heritage,
> 
> 
> This is just gorgeous! I have a similar one , I got like ten years ago,
> 
> View attachment 3204503
> 
> 
> This knitwear is just exquisite,
> 
> View attachment 3204504




This first outfit is amazing. Love it.

Has anyone heard from the SA which items are going on sale yet? According to my SA the sale starts dec 6 but they don't know what is going on sale yet.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This first outfit is amazing. Love it.
> 
> Has anyone heard from the SA which items are going on sale yet? According to my SA the sale starts dec 6 but they don't know what is going on sale yet.



http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-shopping/2015-spring-summer-sale-thread-907969-162.html
somebody posted here


----------



## ari

What do you - experts here think about these.
I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?



These are nice, easy to wear and practical. I say that all the time!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> 
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?




 Can see you in this. Definitely. 

Ok so my SA should find out today about the sale. Thanks for the info. She's still trying to see if she can get that simple black dress too although we don't think it is going on sale.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> The Metier collection was one of his best in a long time.  Perfect for wearing in a cold climate or if you inhabit a ski chalet in Switzerland.  I could swear I heard yodeling in the background when I watched it


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> These are nice, easy to wear and practical. I say that all the time!



thank you periogirl! i think they might a bit too heavy.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can see you in this. Definitely.
> 
> Ok so my SA should find out today about the sale. Thanks for the info. She's still trying to see if she can get that simple black dress too although we don't think it is going on sale.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup! which one would you prefer - the cardi or the dress?
Please let me know what your SA finds out. Hope you can get both of your dresses on sale!resents


----------



## EmileH

Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges.
> View attachment 3205148



Love this look Pocketbook Pup, very elegant and classy!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges.
> View attachment 3205148




Well that's the classic Chanel jacket and for a bargain! Hats off to you, you look great!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Love this look Pocketbook Pup, very elegant and classy!







periogirl28 said:


> Well that's the classic Chanel jacket and for a bargain! Hats off to you, you look great!




Thank you. It's not THE jacket but I think will hold me over until Karl redoes THE jacket. There's no way in paying $9000-12000 for a used jacket online which is what The jacket is going for.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. It's not THE jacket but I think will hold me over until Karl redoes THE jacket. There's no way in paying $9000-12000 for a used jacket online which is what The jacket is going for.




I hear you. But this has the classic details and most importantly, it fits so well. I think many of us are waiting for a classic jacket "reissue"!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges.
> View attachment 3205148




It's gorgeous, and fits you perfectly, amazing find!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> 
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?




somehow I like the cardi coat more? Think it works well with most things, and I don't know why but it's the kind of thing  you can wear for a long haul flight! With comfy leggings and still arrive looking fabulous!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?


Love them. I also think they are very wearable- I have a couple of Chanel cashmere cardigan style tops and they are so easy. There is no obvious branding, unless you look at the buttons closely and of course they are very well cut - which tends to distinguish Chanel from lesser brands.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> somehow I like the cardi coat more? Think it works well with most things, and I don't know why but it's the kind of thing  you can wear for a long haul flight! With comfy leggings and still arrive looking fabulous!



Baglover, thank you ! I agree! It gives younger and a bit trendier vibe, at the same time classic. Love your description of the fab traveler&#128512; it is always cold on the long haul flights. Hopefully this will be available during sales &#128536;


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> 
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?




They are all going on sale... 

I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Love them. I also think they are very wearable- I have a couple of Chanel cashmere cardigan style tops and they are so easy. There is no obvious branding, unless you look at the buttons closely and of course they are very well cut - which tends to distinguish Chanel from lesser brands.



ladysarah Thank You! I love cardigans, but what about the pink? Isn't it cheesy?


----------



## ari

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293



Wow! It looks gorgeous on you! They are very thick, I know that's why I didn't buy them at first.


----------



## EmileH

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293




That's a good point about the pink. Years ago I had a pink St. John suit in that color. It was very heavy. So I never wore it. It was too heavy for warm weather and the wrong color for cold weather. I just took it to consignment


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> It's gorgeous, and fits you perfectly, amazing find!







periogirl28 said:


> I hear you. But this has the classic details and most importantly, it fits so well. I think many of us are waiting for a classic jacket "reissue"!




So I'll share a secret. The jacket originally looked like this. I bought the vintage Chanel buttons and added them to the pockets and changed out the ones on the sleeves to match to give it a bit more pizazz.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I'll share a secret. The jacket originally looked like this. I bought the vintage Chanel buttons and added them to the pockets and changed out the ones on the sleeves to match to give it a bit more pizazz.
> 
> View attachment 3205309
> View attachment 3205310




That's brilliant!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> That's brilliant!




Thanks! I wasn't sure how it would work. It definitely highlights the trim on the pockets more and gives it a bit more interest.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I'll share a secret. The jacket originally looked like this. I bought the vintage Chanel buttons and added them to the pockets and changed out the ones on the sleeves to match to give it a bit more pizazz.
> 
> View attachment 3205309
> View attachment 3205310



This very creative! Love it! Where did you find the buttons? This reminds me to tell you that the buttons of the blue/black jacket need resewing, they fall off. DH found it offensive that such an expensive item needs repairs after being worn once.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you , PBP, it's so easy to style very Versatile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to gather the courage to do so [emoji16],
> 
> I've watsAPPed the coat to my SA, and she says they have only one in 36, which is my size but I'm concerned it might be too snug with knitwear, I can't go and try as I'm in another city ATM, and won't be back till middle of December, I might ask someone to pay for it and I could exchange it, decisions...decisions,



Baglover, I got the coat size 36 and it is quite roomy! I can fit a jacket under it and it so well cut that doesn't look bulky. If you normally wear 38 from this coat 36 will fit right. The knit is only in the collar, cuffs and the bottom of the skirt. The rest is heavyweight wool fabric. Will post pictures on Monday as I'm heading to a ski resort now.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This very creative! Love it! Where did you find the buttons? This reminds me to tell you that the buttons of the blue/black jacket need resewing, they fall off. DH found it offensive that such an expensive item needs repairs after being worn once.




Thank you. I got them on Etsy- a craft site. 

I thought my buttons were loose too! I have been planning to sew them tighter. I'll definitely do that. That is a bit annoying. 

So... the black and white dress is definitely going on sale. There are two in my size. The SAs put in the wish list for their customers and if more than one person wants the same thing the manager decides. My odds are good because there are two. I'll find out on Sunday. Are you still happy with yours other than being careful about the collar and your makeup?

The black dress is not going on sale. It's too classic and they don't put the classic things on sale. But that's probably good because the price is good and they have to order it from another store for me in my size. If it were going on sale the other store probably wouldn't give it up. I'll find out about that today.

Then I am finished for a while. Nothing from cruise tempted me enough. The spring line didn't look interesting. Pre fall has a lot that I like. So I think after the two dresses I'll be saving my money for fall. And praying for Karl to reissue the little black jacket.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I got them on Etsy- a craft site.
> 
> I thought my buttons were loose too! I have been planning to sew them tighter. I'll definitely do that. That is a bit annoying.
> 
> So... the black and white dress is definitely going on sale. There are two in my size. The SAs put in the wish list for their customers and if more than one person wants the same thing the manager decides. My odds are good because there are two. I'll find out on Sunday. Are you still happy with yours other than being careful about the collar and your makeup?
> 
> The black dress is not going on sale. It's too classic and they don't put the classic things on sale. But that's probably good because the price is good and they have to order it from another store for me in my size. If it were going on sale the other store probably wouldn't give it up. I'll find out about that today.
> 
> Then I am finished for a while. Nothing from cruise tempted me enough. The spring line didn't look interesting. Pre fall has a lot that I like. So I think after the two dresses I'll be saving my money for fall. And praying for Karl to reissue the little black jacket.



If was to choose one dress between the 2 I'll get the black one. It is understated elegance. The black/ white is beautiful but I bit too pretentious. I have worn it once to the office and tha collar was a but annoying. You need someone to button you up. I was considering wearing to a corporate event, but decided against as it is too much in your eyes, so I wore a simple black Chanel from 2012.  I got a compliment on the white/black one from a very elegant lady. 
From the link I posted with the sale items there was a simple black dress too, did you see it? I'll try to find it for you. 
How about my princess dress? Wouldn't like it for you on sale?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> If was to choose one dress between the 2 I'll get the black one. It is understated elegance. The black/ white is beautiful but I bit too pretentious. I have worn it once to the office and tha collar was a but annoying. You need someone to button you up. I was considering wearing to a corporate event, but decided against as it is too much in your eyes, so I wore a simple black Chanel from 2012.  I got a compliment on the white/black one from a very elegant lady.
> 
> From the link I posted with the sale items there was a simple black dress too, did you see it? I'll try to find it for you.
> 
> How about my princess dress? Wouldn't like it for you on sale?




Oh my! This is going to require some thought.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I got them on Etsy- a craft site.
> 
> I thought my buttons were loose too! I have been planning to sew them tighter. I'll definitely do that. That is a bit annoying.
> 
> So... the black and white dress is definitely going on sale. There are two in my size. The SAs put in the wish list for their customers and if more than one person wants the same thing the manager decides. My odds are good because there are two. I'll find out on Sunday. Are you still happy with yours other than being careful about the collar and your makeup?
> 
> The black dress is not going on sale. It's too classic and they don't put the classic things on sale. But that's probably good because the price is good and they have to order it from another store for me in my size. If it were going on sale the other store probably wouldn't give it up. I'll find out about that today.
> 
> Then I am finished for a while. Nothing from cruise tempted me enough. The spring line didn't look interesting. Pre fall has a lot that I like. So I think after the two dresses I'll be saving my money for fall. And praying for Karl to reissue the little black jacket.



Here I found it for you, it was in the first link somebody posted for the sales in the states. It is worth asking your SA!
I don't know but I think the jackets we liked at the prefall 2016 might be dresses if you look closely. Karl is teasing us!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here I found it for you, it was in the first link somebody posted for the sales in the states. It is worth asking your SA!
> 
> I don't know but I think the jackets we liked at the prefall 2016 might be dresses if you look closely. Karl is teasing us!




You are a sweetheart. Yes I have seen this one. It's a little too little girl for me. The black one I want is only 3600 so I'm definitely going for it. The only question is do I go for the black and white one too. I have to think about that. I might go back to the store tomorrow.

You could be right about fall. I hope Karl sees these awful people selling the jackets above retail on line and decides to put them out of business. He would do something like that.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> If was to choose one dress between the 2 I'll get the black one. It is understated elegance. The black/ white is beautiful but I bit too pretentious. I have worn it once to the office and tha collar was a but annoying. You need someone to button you up. I was considering wearing to a corporate event, but decided against as it is too much in your eyes, so I wore a simple black Chanel from 2012.  I got a compliment on the white/black one from a very elegant lady.
> 
> From the link I posted with the sale items there was a simple black dress too, did you see it? I'll try to find it for you.
> 
> How about my princess dress? Wouldn't like it for you on sale?




Now I feel badly that I made you feel self conscious about wearing the black and white dress. Don't feel that way. It's beautiful on you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok not the most glamorous outfit. It has been a long week. Here is my vintage black Chanel that I bought for a steal. It's medium weight with the full silk lining and braided trim on the pockets and edges.
> View attachment 3205148



Looks stunning!  I'm all for finding "the steal."

*Ari* that is sad about the buttons.  I always do a check, but I have yet to have to resew because of shoddy work.    I have always found that you can size down by one on a cardigan or a coat.  Going the other way, I have sized up for a winter wool jacket if I know I will be wearing a sweater underneath.



BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293



This is really pretty!  You can dress up or down which is so great!  Don't really care for it in the pink version.


----------



## hopingoneday

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293




Looks terrific on you!


----------



## hopingoneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. It's not THE jacket but I think will hold me over until Karl redoes THE jacket. There's no way in paying $9000-12000 for a used jacket online which is what The jacket is going for.




I'm so curious: which jacket do you consider THE classic little black jacket?
Photos?


----------



## hedgwin99

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293




This looks great on you! Can you share how tall r u? Did you go for your regular size or size up/down??


----------



## EmileH

hopingoneday said:


> I'm so curious: which jacket do you consider THE classic little black jacket?
> Photos?




I think this is the one from the exhibit which is the classic heavy tweed with 4 pockets braided trim and buttons.  The ideal in my mind. I have seen it selling second hand for 9000-12000 lately.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this is the one from the exhibit which is the classic heavy tweed with 4 pockets braided trim and buttons.  The ideal in my mind. I have seen it selling second hand for 9000-12000 lately.
> 
> View attachment 3205649
> View attachment 3205650



This is ideal ! I agree! I'd love it in another color too.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This is ideal ! I agree! I'd love it in another color too.




You and I will be first in line if they reissue it! 

DH said to go and get the two dresses tomorrow if I want them and then be done with the shopping for a while. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You and I will be first in line if they reissue it!
> 
> DH said to go and get the two dresses tomorrow if I want them and then be done with the shopping for a while. I'll let you know how it goes.



Oh, please do!! I'm very curious ! 
I can't wait to see what I can get on the sale!
And you didn't make me doubtful about my dress ! I love it I love the concept of the dress is very Chanel, but that event I didn't want to intimidate the colleagues. And the fact that my DH was not there to button me up&#128553;


----------



## audreylita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this is the one from the exhibit which is the classic heavy tweed with 4 pockets braided trim and buttons.  The ideal in my mind. I have seen it selling second hand for 9000-12000 lately.
> 
> View attachment 3205649
> View attachment 3205650



I just bought a jacket today that looks almost exactly like this one but it's a lighter weave and perfect for a warmer climate.  It's being altered so I will post pics when I get it.  Also ordered two more black jackets from the new collection and they should be here within the next couple of weeks.

Also managed to snag the new Coco slingback but in all black which is fine.  Everything coming to the boutique in the two tone are already spoken for although I'm still hopeful I'll be able to grab a pair of those, too.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I just bought a jacket today that looks almost exactly like this one but it's a lighter weave and perfect for a warmer climate.  It's being altered so I will post pics when I get it.  Also ordered two more black jackets from the new collection and they should be here within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Also managed to snag the new Coco slingback but in all black which is fine.  Everything coming to the boutique in the two tone are already spoken for although I'm still hopeful I'll be able to grab a pair of those, too.




Please do post. I can't wait to see. By new collection do you mean the spring collection will be arriving soon?


----------



## audreylita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Please do post. I can't wait to see. By new collection do you mean the spring collection will be arriving soon?



I was at the trunk show today so ordered from the new goodies.  And everything else I bought today (and it's way more than just the jacket and shoes) was full price and not going on sale.  I'm so fussy I need to buy only things I truly love and try to stay away from the sales.  I have blazers dating back to the 80's that I bought new so really have enough and am way too opinionated about anything new coming into my closet.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I was at the trunk show today so ordered from the new goodies.  And everything else I bought today (and it's way more than just the jacket and shoes) was full price and not going on sale.  I'm so fussy I need to buy only things I truly love and try to stay away from the sales.  I have blazers dating back to the 80's that I bought new so really have enough and am way too opinionated about anything new coming into my closet.




That's such a smart approach. Can't wait to see what made the cut. I didn't find anything in cruise that really appealed to me. I was at the trunk show the other day, but it's hard to get excited about warm weather clothes in November in Boston. There's not much in the spring collection that I liked either. I'll attach a few photos. Pre fall had more that interested me as possibilities. Here are some photos, the first three are spring, the rest pre fall


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I was at the trunk show today so ordered from the new goodies.  And everything else I bought today (and it's way more than just the jacket and shoes) was full price and not going on sale.  I'm so fussy I need to buy only things I truly love and try to stay away from the sales.  I have blazers dating back to the 80's that I bought new so really have enough and am way too opinionated about anything new coming into my closet.




And yes, the only thing I'm thinking about on sale is a dress that I almost bought full price two weeks ago but I couldn't stomach the 5800 price tag. The other dress I want is full price. I think you are right. Even on sale you have to be choosy about these pieces.


----------



## melisande

audreylita said:


> I just bought a jacket today that looks almost exactly like this one but it's a lighter weave and perfect for a warmer climate.  It's being altered so I will post pics when I get it.  Also ordered two more black jackets from the new collection and they should be here within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also managed to snag the new Coco slingback but in all black which is fine.  Everything coming to the boutique in the two tone are already spoken for although I'm still hopeful I'll be able to grab a pair of those, too.



Have you tried on the new slingbacks?  Do you feel as though they are best for those with narrow feet?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this is the one from the exhibit which is the classic heavy tweed with 4 pockets braided trim and buttons.  The ideal in my mind. I have seen it selling second hand for 9000-12000 lately.
> 
> View attachment 3205649
> View attachment 3205650



This is the exact style of the pink jacket I purchased recently.  The only difference is that my buttons are covered in tweed and are not metal or plastic.  It is the classic style and user friendly vis a vis accessories like jewelry and scarves.

Pre-fall and Spring are the best collections for my climate zone.  Most of Chanel is quite heavy and meant for a colder EU climate.


----------



## ari

audreylita said:


> I just bought a jacket today that looks almost exactly like this one but it's a lighter weave and perfect for a warmer climate.  It's being altered so I will post pics when I get it.  Also ordered two more black jackets from the new collection and they should be here within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Also managed to snag the new Coco slingback but in all black which is fine.  Everything coming to the boutique in the two tone are already spoken for although I'm still hopeful I'll be able to grab a pair of those, too.



Please, please! Post pictures soon!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> This is the exact style of the pink jacket I purchased recently.  The only difference is that my buttons are covered in tweed and are not metal or plastic.  It is the classic style and user friendly vis a vis accessories like jewelry and scarves.
> 
> Pre-fall and Spring are the best collections for my climate zone.  Most of Chanel is quite heavy and meant for a colder EU climate.



gracekelly, please post pictures of your pink jacket!
This year the Brasserie collection was too heavy even for the Eu winters! Love most of the dresses but they are too heavy for inside, for example this dress, beautiful fabric but too heavy


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And yes, the only thing I'm thinking about on sale is a dress that I almost bought full price two weeks ago but I couldn't stomach the 5800 price tag. The other dress I want is full price. I think you are right. Even on sale you have to be choosy about these pieces.



I have bought many classic styles during sales, which I still wear today, but I'm always choosy, unless the SA is too nice with me  haha!
This dress and jacket are bought on sale and I still love them


----------



## ari

audreylita said:


> I was at the trunk show today so ordered from the new goodies.  And everything else I bought today (and it's way more than just the jacket and shoes) was full price and not going on sale.  I'm so fussy I need to buy only things I truly love and try to stay away from the sales.  I have blazers dating back to the 80's that I bought new so really have enough and am way too opinionated about anything new coming into my closet.



I hope you would post pictures ! Please!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's such a smart approach. Can't wait to see what made the cut. I didn't find anything in cruise that really appealed to me. I was at the trunk show the other day, but it's hard to get excited about warm weather clothes in November in Boston. There's not much in the spring collection that I liked either. I'll attach a few photos. Pre fall had more that interested me as possibilities. Here are some photos, the first three are spring, the rest pre fall
> 
> View attachment 3205717



I love the first 2!  The 8 and 9 look very appealing to me, but I think these are dresses? Not jackets?


----------



## hermesBB

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293




I love this one in you. Very simple but elegant ~~~


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So I'll share a secret. The jacket originally looked like this. I bought the vintage Chanel buttons and added them to the pockets and changed out the ones on the sleeves to match to give it a bit more pizazz.
> 
> View attachment 3205309
> View attachment 3205310




Love your creative alteration. It made the jacket instantly less boring but still very classic!!! Great idea and inspiration!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> 
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?




I love the second pink long cardigan better with the gray trim and everything! Would be even better if it's going on sale~~~


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Love your creative alteration. It made the jacket instantly less boring but still very classic!!! Great idea and inspiration!




Thank you




ari said:


> I love the first 2!  The 8 and 9 look very appealing to me, but I think these are dresses? Not jackets?




You might be right about them being dresses. I really like 8 even as a dress. Let's see how crazy the prices are. The last dress is very pretty for evening. The photos really don't do the pieces justice so I'm sure I'll have different idea when I see them in person. 

Audreylita, yes you would get zero wear out of the heavy dresses from this year's fall collection. Even for New England they are too heavy.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> gracekelly, please post pictures of your pink jacket!
> This year the Brasserie collection was too heavy even for the Eu winters! Love most of the dresses but they are too heavy for inside, for example this dress, beautiful fabric but too heavy



They are all perfect for Canada, though


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> I love the first 2!  The 8 and 9 look very appealing to me, but I think these are dresses? Not jackets?



I think you are correct... both of those do seem to be dresses.


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> They are all perfect for Canada, though




Lucky you! I suppose. I hate cold weather but at least I can wear my scarves and jackets. We can never retire to Florida. My wardrobe won't work at all.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lucky you! I suppose. I hate cold weather but at least I can wear my scarves and jackets. We can never retire to Florida. My wardrobe won't work at all.



Aaaahahaha! I'd give my wardrobe for sunny weather!  I hate snow in the city! Mountains and skiing - fine, but no to the dirty snow in the city !


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lucky you! I suppose. I hate cold weather but at least I can wear my scarves and jackets. We can never retire to Florida. My wardrobe won't work at all.



Well, everybody seems to be getting a warmer winter this time around, in any event -- not that that's a good thing either!


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> Well, everybody seems to be getting a warmer winter this time around, in any event -- not that that's a good thing either!




Yes it was just like this last year until January. And then this happened. And it kept coming. It didn't melt until May! This is snow piled 8 ft high outside the Boston Chanel store.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

hedgwin99 said:


> This looks great on you! Can you share how tall r u? Did you go for your regular size or size up/down??




I am 5'7 108lbs... I traditionally get a size 36 in Chanel. My SA pulled a 38 for me originally, saying it ran small. The 38 was too big and the 36 was perfect


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it was just like this last year until January. And then this happened. And it kept coming. It didn't melt until May! This is snow piled 8 ft high outside the Boston Chanel store.
> 
> View attachment 3206091


Gosh, don't remind me


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I was at the trunk show today so ordered from the new goodies.  And everything else I bought today (and it's way more than just the jacket and shoes) was full price and not going on sale.  I'm so fussy I need to buy only things I truly love and try to stay away from the sales.  I have blazers dating back to the 80's that I bought new so really have enough and am way too opinionated about anything new coming into my closet.




Reporting back from the sale. A big thank you to audreylita. Your words stuck in my head. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price I probably shouldn't buy it on sale either.  I tried the black and white dress again. I didn't fall in love the second time. And the plain black dress was nice, but it was A line. It didn't layer well with my jackets. And the tweed looked like it was already starting to pill. It was lovely but I have a dozen lovely black dresses and I didn't think spending almost 4000 on another made sense. So I said no to both. All of the items that we saw on the Saks list are going on sale. With the exception of the skirt I just bought. That's sold out at Chanel. I'm sure the SA was disappointed. I was just proud of myself for not buying stuff I didn't love or need.  Instead I bought myself my Cartier trinity ring that I had wanted. I am hoping to get the whole set including the bangle this year. So my advice. Be wary of the sale. It's still expensive. Don't buy it if you don't absolutely love it.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back from the sale. A big thank you to audreylita. Your words stuck in my head. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price I probably shouldn't buy it on sale either.  I tried the black and white dress again. I didn't fall in love the second time. And the plain black dress was nice, but it was A line. It didn't layer well with my jackets. And the tweed looked like it was already starting to pill. It was lovely but I have a dozen lovely black dresses and I didn't think spending almost 4000 on another made sense. So I said no to both. All of the items that we saw on the Saks list are going on sale. With the exception of the skirt I just bought. That's sold out at Chanel. I'm sure the SA was disappointed. I was just proud of myself for not buying stuff I didn't love or need.  Instead I bought myself my Cartier trinity ring that I had wanted. I am hoping to get the whole set including the bangle this year. So my advice. Be wary of the sale. It's still expensive. Don't buy it if you don't absolutely love it.



Good girl! I'll try to take your advice!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Reporting back from the sale. A big thank you to audreylita. Your words stuck in my head. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price I probably shouldn't buy it on sale either.  I tried the black and white dress again. I didn't fall in love the second time. And the plain black dress was nice, but it was A line. It didn't layer well with my jackets. And the tweed looked like it was already starting to pill. It was lovely but I have a dozen lovely black dresses and I didn't think spending almost 4000 on another made sense. So I said no to both. All of the items that we saw on the Saks list are going on sale. With the exception of the skirt I just bought. That's sold out at Chanel. I'm sure the SA was disappointed. I was just proud of myself for not buying stuff I didn't love or need.  Instead I bought myself my Cartier trinity ring that I had wanted. I am hoping to get the whole set including the bangle this year. So my advice. Be wary of the sale. It's still expensive. Don't buy it if you don't absolutely love it.




Excellent points PBP, I need to practice this more often,


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> ladysarah Thank You! I love cardigans, but what about the pink? Isn't it cheesy?


Depends on your taste & style. I wear pale pinks and  find they work well, teamed with something more tough looking. Khaki green or biker style boots something like that. I never wear pink & frilly, but that's my taste- other people can wear it well. Obviously a pink jacket is not as versatile as a black one, thats my main consideration for high priced items.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Depends on your taste & style. I wear pale pinks and  find they work well, teamed with something more tough looking. Khaki green or biker style boots something like that. I never wear pink & frilly, but that's my taste- other people can wear it well. Obviously a pink jacket is not as versatile as a black one, thats my main consideration for high priced items.


Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer




You look beautiful and chic again today Ari. Love the coat.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer




Oh that is gorgeous Ari, can work for evening too,

I suspect you are taller , I'm 5'5 and I think it will look too long on me,


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer




Oh I love this style on you!!! Black on black but still fun~~~ really nice~~~


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Oh that is gorgeous Ari, can work for evening too,
> 
> I suspect you are taller , I'm 5'5 and I think it will look too long on me,



Baglover, thank you! Yes I'm 5,8 - it is just a knee length. Long enough to cover my Chanel dresses. It is not very formal as it has these heavy knit at the the bottom and at the sleeves and at the collar. Maybe you need to see it at a big screen. Can be dress down easily))


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look beautiful and chic again today Ari. Love the coat.



Thank you Pocketbook, I'm wearing the black/white dress with a cardigan and didn't button the collar so I solved the problem with it)) I think I can fit a jacket under the coat. I'm also wearing a wide old YSL belt on the dress and I like it better!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Oh I love this style on you!!! Black on black but still fun~~~ really nice~~~



Thank you hermesBB!


----------



## ms piggy

I don't get to wear my (wool) CC jackets often as I live in the tropics with high humidity all year round. Even in the freezing AC indoors, it's still too warm and formal to have them on. So it's only when I travel to temperate countries that they get to play. Last week, I had a series of meetings in my organisation's headquarters. I am often the only female in the meetings hence the conservative dressing. Decided to play up the fun factor with the double brooch.  (Pardon the background, I was only able to sneak a pic of the outfit in the ladies at the end of the day).


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer



Very chic! B/w is more often than not my daily colour scheme.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Pocketbook, I'm wearing the black/white dress with a cardigan and didn't button the collar so I solved the problem with it)) I think I can fit a jacket under the coat. I'm also wearing a wide old YSL belt on the dress and I like it better!




Sounds heavenly!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> I don't get to wear my (wool) CC jackets often as I live in the tropics with high humidity all year round. Even in the freezing AC indoors, it's still too warm and formal to have them on. So it's only when I travel to temperate countries that they get to play. Last week, I had a series of meetings in my organisation's headquarters. I am often the only female in the meetings hence the conservative dressing. Decided to play up the fun factor with the double brooch.  (Pardon the background, I was only able to sneak a pic of the outfit in the ladies at the end of the day).



Great look! Love the brooches! Im also in man dominated field but lately Im finding the world more accepting of women dressing more feminine even in that field. Very often I see professional women in dresses. Look at Christine Lagardes.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/raquellaneri/2011/08/25/christine-lagardes-power-dressing/

 Lagarde doesn't have to conform to the rules of business dressing because she's above them.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Very chic! B/w is more often than not my daily colour scheme.



thank you *ms piggy*!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Great look! Love the brooches! I&#8217;m also in man dominated field but lately I&#8217;m finding the world more accepting of women dressing more feminine even in that field. Very often I see professional women in dresses. Look at Christine Lagardes.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/raquellaneri/2011/08/25/christine-lagardes-power-dressing/
> 
> Lagarde doesn't have to conform to the rules of business dressing because she's above them.



Thank you *ari* and love the pics of CL! She is my role model in so many ways (not least because we are both in the world of finance). I am almost always in dresses at work these days (albeit in conservative cuts and colours) as oppose to the traditional 3-piece work suits in my early years. In fact, I was in a b/w dress in the pic above. Dresses are a definite godsend in tropical climate.  A jacket/cardigan always on standby in event of surprise meetings (otherwise, it's Hermes shawls for warmth in the AC).


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you for answering ladysarah! Here is the coat, it is shorter, just the angle of the picture makes it longer



Stunning Ari!  

MissPiggy I am a huge fan of brooches!  I have many vintage from the the 50-60's as well as Chanel.  I love to use 2 at a time a well.  It really is a lot of fun!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Stunning Ari!
> 
> MissPiggy I am a huge fan of brooches!  I have many vintage from the the 50-60's as well as Chanel.  I love to use 2 at a time a well.  It really is a lot of fun!



Thank you gracekelly! I love brooches too, it old time elegance relevant today))


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you gracekelly! I love brooches too, it old time elegance relevant today))



I particularly love the old vintage ones and you can find them inexpensively.  My latest kick was butterfly brooches and I have one that has been flying on a vintage Chanel jacket.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I particularly love the old vintage ones and you can find them inexpensively.  My latest kick was butterfly brooches and I have one that has been flying on a vintage Chanel jacket.


Me too! Love Chanel brooches and have a few camellias in my collection. They have an amazing story all arel individually hand made, they had a workshop about them at the Saatchis Chanel exhibition.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Great look! Love the brooches! Im also in man dominated field but lately Im finding the world more accepting of women dressing more feminine even in that field. Very often I see professional women in dresses. Look at Christine Lagardes.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/raquellaneri/2011/08/25/christine-lagardes-power-dressing/
> 
> 
> 
> Lagarde doesn't have to conform to the rules of business dressing because she's above them.




For some reason, I didn't think that Ms Lagarde is a Chanel woman until she became the IMF head. I recall that she was always dressed in nice suits but not as luxurious as Chanel.


----------



## hopingoneday

Ooh, is that pink jacket that lagarde is wearing definitely Chanel? From which collection?


----------



## hopingoneday

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this is the one from the exhibit which is the classic heavy tweed with 4 pockets braided trim and buttons.  The ideal in my mind. I have seen it selling second hand for 9000-12000 lately.
> 
> View attachment 3205649
> View attachment 3205650




Thank you PbP! This reminds me of a jacket I have from the 06 collection. this one is a bit more pared down and classic. Truly timeless!&#65532;


----------



## hermesBB

ms piggy said:


> I don't get to wear my (wool) CC jackets often as I live in the tropics with high humidity all year round. Even in the freezing AC indoors, it's still too warm and formal to have them on. So it's only when I travel to temperate countries that they get to play. Last week, I had a series of meetings in my organisation's headquarters. I am often the only female in the meetings hence the conservative dressing. Decided to play up the fun factor with the double brooch.  (Pardon the background, I was only able to sneak a pic of the outfit in the ladies at the end of the day).




The double brooches really brightened up your entire outfit! Nicely done~~~~




gracekelly said:


> Stunning Ari!
> 
> 
> 
> MissPiggy I am a huge fan of brooches!  I have many vintage from the the 50-60's as well as Chanel.  I love to use 2 at a time a well.  It really is a lot of fun!




I'm a huge fan of using multiple vintage brooches too!Vintage Ciner, Dior, Miriam Haskell, Givenchy etc are all my fav! The craftsmanship and designs back then are still timeless!!! This is a Vintage Ciner I pinned on my Chanel classic four pocket blk jacket:


----------



## kpai

ari said:


> What do you - experts here think about these.
> I know I wouldn't buy them at full price, but on a sale, I might?


I think the cardi is great.  I found the dress a bit too heavy to wear.  It's too warm to wear indoor with the heat on.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> The double brooches really brightened up your entire outfit! Nicely done~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a huge fan of using multiple vintage brooches too!Vintage Ciner, Dior, Miriam Haskell, Givenchy etc are all my fav! The craftsmanship and designs back then are still timeless!!! This is a Vintage Ciner I pinned on my Chanel classic four pocket blk jacket:
> View attachment 3209846



Looks great!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> I don't get to wear my (wool) CC jackets often as I live in the tropics with high humidity all year round. Even in the freezing AC indoors, it's still too warm and formal to have them on. So it's only when I travel to temperate countries that they get to play. Last week, I had a series of meetings in my organisation's headquarters. I am often the only female in the meetings hence the conservative dressing. Decided to play up the fun factor with the double brooch.  (Pardon the background, I was only able to sneak a pic of the outfit in the ladies at the end of the day).



Fabulously chic ms piggy!


----------



## ive_flipped

ari said:


> I have bought many classic styles during sales, which I still wear today, but I'm always choosy, unless the SA is too nice with me  haha!
> 
> This dress and jacket are bought on sale and I still love them




Love this....beautiful


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> MissPiggy I am a huge fan of brooches!  I have many vintage from the the 50-60's as well as Chanel.  I love to use 2 at a time a well.  It really is a lot of fun!





gracekelly said:


> I particularly love the old vintage ones and you can find them inexpensively.  My latest kick was butterfly brooches and I have one that has been flying on a vintage Chanel jacket.



GK, please show us some vintage brooches, I'm a huge fan too. Especially butterfly or dragonfly ones. I feel brooches add such an elegant touch to the outfit.



hermesBB said:


> The double brooches really brightened up your entire outfit! Nicely done~~~~
> 
> I'm a huge fan of using multiple vintage brooches too!Vintage Ciner, Dior, Miriam Haskell, Givenchy etc are all my fav! The craftsmanship and designs back then are still timeless!!! This is a Vintage Ciner I pinned on my Chanel classic four pocket blk jacket:
> View attachment 3209846



Thanks, *hermesBB*. Your accessory collection is awesome, thank you for sharing pics, please share more. Agree with you on the craftsman quality of yore. 



periogirl28 said:


> Fabulously chic ms piggy!



Thanks my dear


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Thank you gracekelly! I love brooches too, it *old time elegance relevant today*))



Totally! Brooches have such an old world charm that no other accessories lend such a vibe. Have always enjoy your style, do share some of your brooches too.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Totally! Brooches have such an old world charm that no other accessories lend such a vibe. Have always enjoy your style, do share some of your brooches too.



thank you ms piggy! will do


----------



## ari

One gorgeous jacket from resort collection, expensive one, but the same cut as the pink and the black! The boutique has only 42, but I'll try it next week and see how it fits


----------



## ari

And I love this look from spring/summer


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> One gorgeous jacket from resort collection, expensive one, but the same cut as the pink and the black! The boutique has only 42, but I'll try it next week and see how it fits



Wow!  That is a fun look!  Every once and a while they do a really colorful piece like this.  I have a couple and the only problem is that everyone remembers it lol!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> And I love this look from spring/summer



Great look with the peplum.  The jean  has a real 70's vibe to it.  

*LadySarah*...this jacket could be for you.  You wanted the black jacket I have, from several seasons ago, that had the peplum.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Great look with the peplum.  The jean  has a real 70's vibe to it.
> 
> *LadySarah*...this jacket could be for you.  You wanted the black jacket I have, from several seasons ago, that had the peplum.


Oh - you so need to post some photos wearing your peplum- I so admire it. Haven't bought a Chanel jacket for years actually. The black one I have still looks new.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> One gorgeous jacket from resort collection, expensive one, but the same cut as the pink and the black! The boutique has only 42, but I'll try it next week and see how it fits




I like this one, would love to see the mod shot. Btw, how expensive is it?


----------



## gracekelly

Interesting quick trip to try on some sale items from Metier Salzburg.  How disappointing they were.  It just proved to me how proper setting, accessorizing and 16 year old models can make anything look good.  Some of it is so under the radar that it could be taken for anything.  Saw the black cruise jacket again and tried it on.  Scratchy.  No bueno, especially for the price. Impossible to alter because of that plastic seam tape.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Interesting quick trip to try on some sale items from Metier Salzburg.  How disappointing they were.  It just proved to me how proper setting, accessorizing and 16 year old models can make anything look good.  Some of it is so under the radar that it could be taken for anything.  Saw the black cruise jacket again and tried it on.  Scratchy.  No bueno, especially for the price. Impossible to alter because of that plastic seam tape.




Haha! You are too funny. My SA tried to convince me that I needed the whole runway look. I told her I'd need a size 0 and 30 years shaved off my age. I think I gave audreylita credit but you also wisely said that if you didn't love it full price it's probably not worth it even on sale.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! You are too funny. My SA tried to convince me that I needed the whole runway look. I told her I'd need a size 0 and 30 years shaved off my age. I think I gave audreylita credit but you also wisely said that if you didn't love it full price it's probably not worth it even on sale.



You were correct.  audreylita said it and she is so right!  Plus, I wonder what the Neiman's buyers are thinking when they have a bunch of heavy alpine jackets for the LA climate.  Yes, it gets cold and we are actually having  cold spell right this minute, but this happens just a few times here.  If we travel to a colder climate then a coat is more in order.  The SA was trying to convince me, but it wasn't happening.  The lighter weight pieces on sale were just plain frumpy and shapeless.  I was surprised to see one white and black leather jacket, that I thought I liked after seeing it on the video, was rather disappointing in person. Really, anything in my closet topped anything that was available so nothing for me!  The shoes on sale were a bust too.


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> You were correct.  audreylita said it and she is so right!  Plus, I wonder what the Neiman's buyers are thinking when they have a bunch of heavy alpine jackets for the LA climate.  Yes, it gets cold and we are actually having  cold spell right this minute, but this happens just a few times here.  If we travel to a colder climate then a coat is more in order.  The SA was trying to convince me, but it wasn't happening.  The lighter weight pieces on sale were just plain frumpy and shapeless.  I was surprised to see one white and black leather jacket, that I thought I liked after seeing it on the video, was rather disappointing in person. Really, anything in my closet topped anything that was available so nothing for me!  The shoes on sale were a bust too.




Is this the jacket? , I was quite obsessed with this, due to how Mira styled it which is something I'd wear, but at the price and how scratchy the wool was went with the black pre fall jacket instead,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Is this the jacket? , I was quite obsessed with this, due to how Mira styled it which is something I'd wear, but at the price and how scratchy the wool was went with the black pre fall jacket instead,
> 
> View attachment 3214139




It looks lovely on her. Many of the jackets are too cropped fir my taste lately. Which is good. Or I would be in even more trouble.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Is this the jacket? , I was quite obsessed with this, due to how Mira styled it which is something I'd wear, but at the price and how scratchy the wool was went with the black pre fall jacket instead,
> 
> View attachment 3214139




Yes this is the one, but it looked very boxy to me when I tried it on and the fact that it was too large for me did not help.  I just couldn't get excited about it and feel that my other white with black trim looks so much better.  Here is a picture of my jacket.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes this is the one, but it looked very boxy to me and the fact that it was too large for me did not help.  I just couldn't get excited about it and feel that my other white with black trim looks so much better.




This is such a lovely classic one. I almost bought it vintage but I went with the metriers d'arts black and cream with the straps and removed the straps instead.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is such a lovely classic one. I almost bought it vintage but I went with the metriers d'arts black and cream with the straps and removed the straps instead.



Your jacket is beautiful! I saw your previously posted pictures and agree that it looks better on you without the straps. The straps would drive me crazy and I tend to wear jackets open anyway.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Your jacket is beautiful! I saw your previously posted pictures and agree that it looks better on you without the straps. The straps would drive me crazy and I tend to wear jackets open anyway.




Thank you! I might try it with a black turtleneck and the straps just once. It's a but fussy that way though.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Wow!  That is a fun look!  Every once and a while they do a really colorful piece like this.  I have a couple and the only problem is that everyone remembers it lol!



Yes, everybody will remember this. I wonder if it is not too similar to this one I have


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Great look with the peplum.  The jean  has a real 70's vibe to it.
> 
> *LadySarah*...this jacket could be for you.  You wanted the black jacket I have, from several seasons ago, that had the peplum.



It looks like a sweater to me.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I like this one, would love to see the mod shot. Btw, how expensive is it?



It is nearly 10000 euros.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Interesting quick trip to try on some sale items from Metier Salzburg.  How disappointing they were.  It just proved to me how proper setting, accessorizing and 16 year old models can make anything look good.  Some of it is so under the radar that it could be taken for anything.  Saw the black cruise jacket again and tried it on.  Scratchy.  No bueno, especially for the price. Impossible to alter because of that plastic seam tape.



i hated the Metier Salzburg collection even on the models. Although I bought a leather biker jacket from that collection, that has this zigzag piping that I hate, but not that visible. I loved the Brasserie collection.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> You were correct.  audreylita said it and she is so right!  Plus, I wonder what the Neiman's buyers are thinking when they have a bunch of heavy alpine jackets for the LA climate.  Yes, it gets cold and we are actually having  cold spell right this minute, but this happens just a few times here.  If we travel to a colder climate then a coat is more in order.  The SA was trying to convince me, but it wasn't happening.  The lighter weight pieces on sale were just plain frumpy and shapeless.  I was surprised to see one white and black leather jacket, that I thought I liked after seeing it on the video, was rather disappointing in person. Really, anything in my closet topped anything that was available so nothing for me!  The shoes on sale were a bust too.



I also don't understand the logic of having a cropped very heavy jacket- I can't wear it in the cold days.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Yes this is the one, but it looked very boxy to me when I tried it on and the fact that it was too large for me did not help.  I just couldn't get excited about it and feel that my other white with black trim looks so much better.  Here is a picture of my jacket.



This one is gorgeous!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Yes this is the one, but it looked very boxy to me when I tried it on and the fact that it was too large for me did not help.  I just couldn't get excited about it and feel that my other white with black trim looks so much better.  Here is a picture of my jacket.




I found the 36 tight and the 38 big , they both made  my boobs looks huge and I'm only a B cup! Very weird fit and cut, the Salzburg was very beautiful and whimsical but , it's very very heavy , although  the short knitwear and jackets are beautiful ,like you I can't wear them where I live, 



ari said:


> Yes, everybody will remember this. I wonder if it is not too similar to this one I have




I love this jacket Ari, I don't see it that similar maybe the colours,


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Yes, everybody will remember this. I wonder if it is not too similar to this one I have



Beautiful!  Great colors.  I think if you have already have one jacket like this in your collection, you don't really need another.  Given the price points now, I try to find something different to justify the purchase.  

One of my big disappoints lately is that the old designs are reappearing with too much regularity.  On the the plus side that means what you have isn't going out of fashion,  On the negative side, I'm getting bored...


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  Great colors.  I think if you have already have one jacket like this in your collection, you don't really need another.  Given the price points now, I try to find something different to justify the purchase.
> 
> One of my big disappoints lately is that the old designs are reappearing with too much regularity.  On the the plus side that means what you have isn't going out of fashion,  On the negative side, I'm getting bored...



Great advice! Thank you!
Would you like some info on the prices for the new items from the fall/winter 2016?


----------



## ari

Dress nearly 9000 euros


----------



## ari

Dress nearly 10000 euros


----------



## ari

Jacket 45 000 euros- lesage 
Skirt leather 5000 euros


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dress nearly 9000 euros




Thanks for info. Ehhh...no, not for me. I'm sorry but this is getting crazy. This is not couture. It's a day dress. Do you think you will go for them at that price?


----------



## ari

Suits nearly 13000 euros.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Jacket 45 000 euros- lesage
> 
> Skirt leather 5000 euros




Was 45,000 a typo? Seriously?


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I found the 36 tight and the 38 big , they both made  my boobs looks huge and I'm only a B cup! Very weird fit and cut, the Salzburg was very beautiful and whimsical but , it's very very heavy , although  the short knitwear and jackets are beautiful ,like you I can't wear them where I live,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this jacket Ari, I don't see it that similar maybe the colours,



Yes, but both are lesage and I think the colors are similar in a way.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  Great colors.  I think if you have already have one jacket like this in your collection, you don't really need another.  Given the price points now, I try to find something different to justify the purchase.
> 
> One of my big disappoints lately is that the old designs are reappearing with too much regularity.  On the the plus side that means what you have isn't going out of fashion,  On the negative side, I'm getting bored...



What I think is that the old designs were cheaper too. I haven't bought a Chanel bags in 7 years and just discovered that the ones I have today are at least 2 times more expensive. I was choked, the prices are coming near the bags of Hermes!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> What I think is that the old designs were cheaper too. I haven't bought a Chanel bags in 7 years and just discovered that the ones I have today are at least 2 times more expensive. I was choked, the prices are coming near the bags of Hermes!



Not sure what you mean re clothing prices.  Certainly, everything cost less in the world years ago, and it was all relative to the point in time. Chanel was never inexpensive, but it does appear that it is getting into the realm of the ridiculous for RTW.  However, it is definitely cheaper for them now to just take an old design that has already been tested and tweak the basic form/shape to update it as opposed to coming up with a completely new silhouette.  One of their new ideas is something i don't even like i.e. the asymmetrical jacket front.  One side is longer and/or one side of the jacket has an inset piece of fabric that is off from the other side.  I get dizzy looking at it.   As far as the handbags are concerned, that is absolutely true about the prices escalating astronomically.   I have Chanel flap bags from 10+ years ago that are identical to what is out there today at 3X the price.  Arnault has had this thing about Hermes for years and he decided that Chanel was underpriced and if a woman was willing to spend for a Kelly, then why not as much for a Chanel.  Of course the one missing element is that the Hermes is better made and as we now know, Chanel will not stand behind their product the same way that Hermes does.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> What I think is that the old designs were cheaper too. I haven't bought a Chanel bags in 7 years and just discovered that the ones I have today are at least 2 times more expensive. I was choked, the prices are coming near the bags of Hermes!




They raised the price $500 per year here for the past few years. Last year they told us we were lucky that we didn't get a price hike. Fortunately I got the bags I wanted in Europe before the big price hike there this year. I got a maxi flap in Paris last November for about $4000 that would have cost $6000 here. Don't even tell me what it would have cost 5 years ago. I might cry. And I thought I was being good not spending on Chanel in my youth. It would have been a good investment. The value has certainly gone up more than my stock investments.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They raised the price $500 per year here for the past few years. Last year they told us we were lucky that we didn't get a price hike. Fortunately I got the bags I wanted in Europe before the big price hike there this year. I got a maxi flap in Paris last November for about $4000 that would have cost $6000 here. Don't even tell me what it would have cost 5 years ago. I might cry. And I thought I was being good not spending on Chanel in my youth. It would have been a good investment. The value has certainly gone up more than my stock investments.



Well to really make your day, my first Chanel bag was the original 255, black and made in Paris and purchased back in the mid-late 80's and it was about $600-700.  Next one was about 800 and then it jumped up to about 1200.  My last caviar Flap was about 1800.  After that I started sliding down the slippery slope of Hermes.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Well to really make your day, my first Chanel bag was the original 255, black and made in Paris and purchased back in the mid-late 80's and it was about $600-700.  Next one was about 800 and then it jumped up to about 1200.  My last caviar Flap was about 1800.  After that I started sliding down the slippery slope of Hermes.


Great information - thank you gracekelly. I do wonder if Hermes and other designers haven't put up their prices up in a similar way. What was the cost of a Kelly in 1980 anyone knows?


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Great information - thank you gracekelly. I do wonder if Hermes and other designers haven't put up their prices up in a similar way. What was the cost of a Kelly in 1980 anyone knows?



Why do I think that they were in around 2k+?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Why do I think that they were in around 2k+?




It doesn't seem like Hermes prices have gone up too much. I first looked at them around 2006-2007 and I think a Birkin 35 was low 6000 euros. It's 7300 euros now if I recall. The Chanel medium flap had gone up 1000 in just two years.

So really 45000 for a rtw jacket? Isn't couture the place for that?


----------



## audreylita

I remember when the classic bag hit $1,250.  No one could believe a handbag was so expensive, at that time it just seemed ridiculous.  

Now I'm looking for a self help group to help me with my Hermes addiction.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for info. Ehhh...no, not for me. I'm sorry but this is getting crazy. This is not couture. It's a day dress. Do you think you will go for them at that price?



I don't think so, not only the price, but the cut is strange- this middle parts, the length is too long.  I love the look on the model, but I'm not sure how it would look on a normal person in real life. I usually don't buy expensive things if I can't wear them at work, as we don't go out too often to special places. Jacket would be much more useful for my life style. Any way I'm not a even dress person. 
Do you like anything else in this collection- I can ask for the prices, it will be in the boutiques in 6 months.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Well to really make your day, my first Chanel bag was the original 255, black and made in Paris and purchased back in the mid-late 80's and it was about $600-700.  Next one was about 800 and then it jumped up to about 1200.  My last caviar Flap was about 1800.  After that I started sliding down the slippery slope of Hermes.



My first 2,55 was 800 and still looks like new, I don't think my re issue was more than 1000, and my gumbo was about 2000. They sit in my wardrobe, as my H bags are much more comfortable. Although I'm willing to buy one of these


----------



## Baglover121

The price for the lesage jacket is ridiculous! Yes these are couture prices, 
Not RTW, and at that price point I would want it to be customised to fit me, 

The white tiered dress cara was wearing in the Salzburg collection is around 50k my jaw dropped when I saw the price tag, it didn't look that special, 
The prices keep creeping up every year,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> The price for the lesage jacket is ridiculous! Yes these are couture prices,
> Not RTW, and at that price point I would want it to be customised to fit me,
> 
> The white tiered dress cara was wearing in the Salzburg collection is around 50k my jaw dropped when I saw the price tag, it didn't look that special,
> The prices keep creeping up every year,



Baglover, what do you think about this jacket, it is not my ideal, I don't like the strong shoulders, but it will make great outfit with my fussy skirt


----------



## ari

This is the skit


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> My first 2,55 was 800 and still looks like new, I don't think my re issue was more than 1000, and my gumbo was about 2000. They sit in my wardrobe, as my H bags are much more comfortable. Although I'm willing to buy one of these




My sister has this bag Ari, she loves it, 

This fall I saw a beautiful crocodile WOC in Chanel, I have a couple and they are so practical and  this looked great for adding something extra to a casual outfit , honestly I thought it wouldn't be over 7000, 
It was over11K! I'd rather get an hermes clutch

In 2007 I bought two Bs the 30 was around 4500 or 4800, and the 35 was 5200 or 5400 so over 9 years not a huge jump,so unlike Chanel,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Baglover, what do you think about this jacket, it is not my ideal, I don't like the strong shoulders, but it will make great outfit with my fussy skirt




It's beautiful but honestly I love how you've been wearing the skirt so far, looks so elegant with the silk blouse,


----------



## ari

Thank you Baglover!  I'll go tomorrow to check the Vip sales and see if they have anything worth buying! Will let you know)))


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> It's beautiful but honestly I love how you've been wearing the skirt so far, looks so elegant with the silk blouse,



Thank you, this skirt is very warm- it looks light but it has underlying in wool and another lining of silk, so it needs something on top.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Baglover, what do you think about this jacket, it is not my ideal, I don't like the strong shoulders, but it will make great outfit with my fussy skirt




Ill chime in. I love how you are wearing your skirt with the blouse. Did you try this jacket on? I tried it in Paris and loved it, but it was my third choice and I could only get two. I don't do well with strong shoulders either but this fit me well and looked good.

Interesting about the dress legth. Yes. That might not translate from 5'11" models to 5'6" mortals very well at all. Good luck to them selling that stuff at those prices. It makes the brasserie collection look even more enticing.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ill chime in. I love how you are wearing your skirt with the blouse. Did you try this jacket on? I tried it in Paris and loved it, but it was my third choice and I could only get two. I don't do well with strong shoulders either but this fit me well and looked good.
> 
> Interesting about the dress legth. Yes. That might not translate from 5'11" models to 5'6" mortals very well at all. Good luck to them selling that stuff at those prices. It makes the brasserie collection look even more enticing.



Pocketbook, thank you! I haven't tried on. Tomorrow I'll be in the boutique see what they have.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Pocketbook, thank you! I haven't tried on. Tomorrow I'll be in the boutique see what they have.




Oh good. I think you will love it. I have the same issue with shoulders and this actually fit very well. Let me know! I saw your skirt in store. It's gorgeous.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> This is the skit




So elegant!


----------



## Chanchan

Hello!  I am new to Chanel RTW and really enjoy slowly reading through this thread.

Ari, excited for you to go checkout the sale tomorrow, please do share what you think.

I have a question.  Could someone explain to me what Fantasy Tweed is?  Are all Chanel Tweeds considered Fantasy?  or only certain types that fit certain criteria?  Thank you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Baglover, what do you think about this jacket, it is not my ideal, I don't like the strong shoulders, but it will make great outfit with my fussy skirt




I saw this and it is a beautiful jacket. The shoulders were just fine to me.   I didn't bother to try it on because I did not think I would feel comfortable in such a high collar.  I usually keep my jackets open, so also wasn't crazy about having to keep it buttons to get the full look.

Don't know if I would pair it with your skirt as it is on the full side.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I saw this and it is a beautiful jacket. The shoulders were just fine to me.   I didn't bother to try it on because I did not think I would feel comfortable in such a high collar.  I usually keep my jackets open, so also wasn't crazy about having to keep it buttons to get the full look.
> 
> Don't know if I would pair it with your skirt as it is on the full side.



Well I bought this jacket, will have it tomorrow as it needs a but of fixing, I bought the skirt too as I need most of the time some business appropriate suits


----------



## ari

I got at 50% off this last winter jacket ))


----------



## ari

And i decided to get the beige from spring collection with the silk skirt- it is very beautiful at sun light as it has some pink sparkly little bits in the fabric. 
All a bit boring but safe in the long run!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And i decided to get the beige from spring collection with the silk skirt- it is very beautiful at sun light as it has some pink sparkly little bits in the fabric.
> 
> All a bit boring but safe in the long run!




I think you made great choices! Very versatile and useful. You can mix and match with what you already had. Congratulations!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh good. I think you will love it. I have the same issue with shoulders and this actually fit very well. Let me know! I saw your skirt in store. It's gorgeous.



Pocketbook, they had your white/ black jacket but it was not part of the sale(((
There was this jacket too, but it was full price- around 11 000 euros


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you made great choices! Very versatile and useful. You can mix and match with what you already had. Congratulations!



Thank you! Isn't it strange that they had merchandise from winter 2014? Paris -Dallas.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you! Isn't it strange that they had merchandise from winter 2014? Paris -Dallas.




That is odd. I saw a lot of stuff at the sale that I don't think I ever saw before. 

My SA said that my cream and black jacket would not go on sale because it's too classic. I'm glad I got it in Europe. That saved me about $2500. The plain black dress that I tried did not go on sale either. 

I bought a pair of ankle strap block heel pumps full price. They were not going on sale and I got the last size 38 in the US. I'll post a photo later. 

You did really well. I can't wait to see how you mix and match and put together your outfits.


----------



## Baglover121

I agree with PBP, some great pieces ARi all timeless and they work so well with what you have, 
Chanel do bring out last year's stuff out on sales time  at %50 off , I usually see if in the smaller boutiques more, you can find some great gems at the Chanel nice boutique for instance,


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That is odd. I saw a lot of stuff at the sale that I don't think I ever saw before.
> 
> My SA said that my cream and black jacket would not go on sale because it's too classic. I'm glad I got it in Europe. That saved me about $2500. The plain black dress that I tried did not go on sale either.
> 
> I bought a pair of ankle strap block heel pumps full price. They were not going on sale and I got the last size 38 in the US. I'll post a photo later.
> 
> You did really well. I can't wait to see how you mix and match and put together your outfits.



Hmmm,  I didn't see these shoes, I also bought 2 pairs on sale very classic and wearable and the beige with the pearls on the picture on full price.  Ill post as you might like them.
I found this top with pearls at 300 euros))


----------



## ari

I also bought this silk top and this skit at 50% off


----------



## ari

And this skirt, which is very classic again at 50% off, boring?


----------



## ari

And this cashmere one when I want to be comfy


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And this cashmere one when I want to be comfy




I love all of this! It's classic not boring at all. I wish they had things this nice at my store but nothing. Great choices! With your accessories these will be wonderful.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love all of this! It's classic not boring at all. I wish they had things this nice at my store but nothing. Great choices! With your accessories these will be wonderful.



Yes, I'm very happy - I should be leaving for the ban island)) although I bought some H too, but small stuff belt gloves and a belt. Thank goodness they didn't have the bag I was looking for))))


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes, I'm very happy - I should be leaving for the ban island)) although I bought some H too, but small stuff belt gloves and a belt. Thank goodness they didn't have the bag I was looking for))))




Be sure to post your outfits! Can't wait to see.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Pocketbook, they had your white/ black jacket but it was not part of the sale(((
> There was this jacket too, but it was full price- around 11 000 euros



I saw that jacket at NM and it was not on sale in the US either.

*Ari*, all of your purchases are just beautiful!  It is so nice to see all these pretty skirts.  I am sooo sick of pants, but that is the most practical for me.  The best thing is that you can wear all of your things to work, which means you will REALLY wear them.  The only item that I could wear to work was the jacket and whatever handbag I wanted to wear.

Does Chanel in UK charge for alterations on sale items?  They do in the US.  A friend bought a runway jacket in Paris on sale a couple of years ago that needed extensive alteration and she was not charged.  If I love something, it is still worth the charge.

There is nothing wrong with boring!  Sometimes those are the best pieces because you can do the most with them.


----------



## Chanchan

Love all your new purchases, Ari.  
Wish I had similar body type.  Unfortunately skirts don't look good on me.

I had not been charged for alterations on sale items in my local U.S. Chanel Boutique.  Maybe it is different depends on the region?


----------



## gracekelly

Chanchan said:


> Love all your new purchases, Ari.
> Wish I had similar body type.  Unfortunately skirts don't look good on me.
> 
> I had not been charged for alterations on sale items in my local U.S. Chanel Boutique.  Maybe it is different depends on the region?



Really!  I have paid at the boutique and dept stores on any sale item.  I even had to redo the dept store alteration with my tailor and after that, have never had a dept store alter anything.


----------



## Chanchan

Yes.  Haven't been charged.  But most of the time it is just shortening of the sleeves, nothing too fancy.  Maybe that's why no charge?


----------



## Jujuma

ari said:


> Hmmm,  I didn't see these shoes, I also bought 2 pairs on sale very classic and wearable and the beige with the pearls on the picture on full price.  Ill post as you might like them.
> 
> I found this top with pearls at 300 euros))




Was flipping and saw your top with the pearls. I love it! It looks so good with the leather pants!


----------



## EmileH

These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.


----------



## takeoutbox

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> 
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896



Beautiful!  Your feet look so dainty.


----------



## EmileH

takeoutbox said:


> Beautiful!  Your feet look so dainty.




Thank you. I'm a 38. They are cut in a flattering way.


----------



## audreylita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> 
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896



Love these shoes!  I'm a 38, too.  Maybe we can time share them.


----------



## Freckles1

Chanchan said:


> Yes.  Haven't been charged.  But most of the time it is just shortening of the sleeves, nothing too fancy.  Maybe that's why no charge?




I just purchased a dress on sale at chanel on 57th and was not charged for alterations!!


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> 
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896




These look lovely on you!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> 
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896




They look fabulous on you and look very comfy!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> And this cashmere one when I want to be comfy




Love all your new purchases ari. You carry all of them so well!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love all your new purchases ari. You carry all of them so well!



Thank you Kat! I'm super happy!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> 
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896



Beautiful Pocketbook ! They look great on you! I don't think they had them in my boutique!


----------



## ari

Jujuma said:


> Was flipping and saw your top with the pearls. I love it! It looks so good with the leather pants!



Thank you Jujuma!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! I'm super happy!




That's great. I would be too if I were you. I wasn't able to find too many on sale items that suit me. Apparently I went in too late. Lots were gone. I've only got two tweed dresses from the new collection. Oh btw I've also bought the same skirt like yours, the fussy skirt, together with the matching top. I'm very happy too. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I saw that jacket at NM and it was not on sale in the US either.
> 
> *Ari*, all of your purchases are just beautiful!  It is so nice to see all these pretty skirts.  I am sooo sick of pants, but that is the most practical for me.  The best thing is that you can wear all of your things to work, which means you will REALLY wear them.  The only item that I could wear to work was the jacket and whatever handbag I wanted to wear.
> 
> Does Chanel in UK charge for alterations on sale items?  They do in the US.  A friend bought a runway jacket in Paris on sale a couple of years ago that needed extensive alteration and she was not charged.  If I love something, it is still worth the charge.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with boring!  Sometimes those are the best pieces because you can do the most with them.



I'm also pants wearing person  have you noticed that Chanel never has good pants? It's very difficult to find well fitting pants. 
No , they didn't charge me for the alternations, in fact the lady that does it was available while I was trying everything to give me her opinion on the fit.


----------



## ari

Chanchan said:


> Love all your new purchases, Ari.
> Wish I had similar body type.  Unfortunately skirts don't look good on me.
> 
> I had not been charged for alterations on sale items in my local U.S. Chanel Boutique.  Maybe it is different depends on the region?



Thank Chanchan!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> That's great. I would be too if I were you. I wasn't able to find too many on sale items that suit me. Apparently I went in too late. Lots were gone. I've only got two tweed dresses from the new collection. Oh btw I've also bought the same skirt like yours, the fussy skirt, together with the matching top. I'm very happy too. [emoji4]



Oh, please do post mod pictures! Everything looks so good on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Oh, please do post mod pictures! Everything looks so good on you!




Thank you ari. Will do. These are the ones I bought! Really happy with them. Btw same as you. I never pay for any alteration fees even for on sale items. Sometimes I brought in clothes from some years ago still free of charge. It seems different country different policy. That's weird.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ari. Will do. These are the ones I bought! Really happy with them. Btw same as you. I never pay for any alteration fees even for on sale items. Sometimes I brought in clothes from some years ago still free of charge. It seems different country different policy. That's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217039



I was eyeing tha red dress, but decided that skirts will be more wearable)) the blue dress  is also great I tried and the fit is perfect, but similar to my grey dress. They also had this black, which is gorgeous, and can be worn as a coat, but is quite shiny and more for special occasions, the material is a bit scratchy, so I decided against, although it is gorgeous


----------



## Kat.Lee

I saw this black one too. Can be worn two ways - dress or coat. To me it's too heavy. I have a petite build as you can see. Hence I passed it up. You carry everything way better!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282




These are gorgeous Kat. Congratulations.

Thanks for the compliments on my shoes everyone. Audreylita, you can borrow them for winter. I'll be in snow boots soon.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are gorgeous Kat. Congratulations.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my shoes everyone. Audreylita, you can borrow them for winter. I'll be in snow boots soon.




Thank you so much Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282



Oh, Kat, the dress looks absolutely stunning on you!!! Love it!  Very elegant and young!
The skirt and the sweater are fabulous on you, too! 
I'm considering removing the underlined wool part as it gives me too much volume and leave only the silk lining. The problem is that I can't see how it will look without cutting it. I have the feeling that the one on the show didn't have that layer, 
I love with the sweater, but it looked awful on me! On you is just perfect!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Oh, Kat, the dress looks absolutely stunning on you!!! Love it!  Very elegant and young!
> 
> The skirt and the sweater are fabulous on you, too!
> 
> I'm considering removing the underlined wool part as it gives me too much volume and leave only the silk lining. The problem is that I can't see how it will look without cutting it. I have the feeling that the one on the show didn't have that layer,
> 
> I love with the sweater, but it looked awful on me! On you is just perfect!




Thank you so much ari. And thank you for the input of the wool layer on the skirt (and the sweater). I'll keep that as an option if they get too fussy for me later on. But I don't mind about a bit of volume which works okay on me since I'm petite. [emoji16] 
Today I also bought this beautiful belt to use on the blue dress. I'm very excited to see how the blue dress looks and how you think.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much ari. And thank you for the input of the wool layer on the skirt (and the sweater). I'll keep that as an option if they get too fussy for me later on. But I don't mind about a bit of volume which works okay on me since I'm petite. [emoji16]
> Today I also bought this beautiful belt to use on the blue dress. I'm very excited to see how the blue dress look and how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217289



Gorgeous belt! Haha, great minds think alike))) I bought a similar brooch today)))


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Gorgeous belt! Haha, great minds think alike))) I bought a similar brooch today)))




Thank you. 
Wow I love these brooches. So beautiful. You have a fabulous brooch collection ari. Great minds do think alike. I just saw your Hermes new purchase reveal and I'm also your gloves cousin (your second pair)! How fun is it, right?!


----------



## ari

By the way they were so nice- they gave me a present- small cashmere blanket and sent beautiful flowers


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> By the way they were so nice- they gave me a present- small cashmere blanket and sent beautiful flowers




Awwwww how sweet. You are their VVVIP![emoji2]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you.
> Wow I love these brooches. So beautiful. You have a fabulous brooch collection ari. Great minds do think alike. I just saw your Hermes new purchase reveal and I'm also your gloves cousin (your second pair)! How fun is it, right?!



Yeah, it is fun and amazing))) the blue dress will need a belt, the waist is a bit low, it's kind of looking better!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you so much ari. And thank you for the input of the wool layer on the skirt (and the sweater). I'll keep that as an option if they get too fussy for me later on. But I don't mind about a bit of volume which works okay on me since I'm petite. [emoji16]
> Today I also bought this beautiful belt to use on the blue dress. I'm very excited to see how the blue dress looks and how you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217289



I also like volume in my lower part , but this one is strange for some reason.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> I also like volume in my lower part , but this one is strange for some reason.




Do u think it might be the fabric of so many little feathery fragments?! I'm not sure. But I do admire the craftsmanship of the skirt.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Do u think it might be the fabric of so many little feathery fragments?! I'm not sure. But I do admire the craftsmanship of the skirt.



No, I think it is not outer fabric it's the one under- it is stiky leaving the outer fabric a bit stiff, I'm not sure how to describe it, but you'll feel it when you wear it. Do you think the model is wearing a large size - it looks more floaty


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> No, I think it is not outer fabric it's the one under- it is stiky leaving the outer fabric a bit stiff, I'm not sure how to describe it, but you'll feel it when you wear it. Do you think the model is wearing a large size - it looks more floaty




It looks like a large size to me but I personally think it looks too big. Maybe just my personal preference. Perhaps on the runway they tried to show the floating effect of it. Not sure. And my SM recommended me not to put hands in those shallow pockets. They won't resume back to the original shape!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These were not on sale but I couldn't pass them up. I didn't like the sling backs. The straps always fall off.
> View attachment 3216894
> View attachment 3216896





ari said:


> Hmmm,  I didn't see these shoes, I also bought 2 pairs on sale very classic and wearable and the beige with the pearls on the picture on full price.  Ill post as you might like them.
> I found this top with pearls at 300 euros))





Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282



PbP, ari, and Kat - you ladies look fabulous! Thanks for the gorgeous pics!


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> I also bought this silk top and this skit at 50% off




Ari, I love all of your pieces especially the black skirt ensemble.  You have wonderful taste.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Moirai said:


> PbP, ari, and Kat - you ladies look fabulous! Thanks for the gorgeous pics!




Thank you dear Moirai. [emoji8]


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> Ari, I love all of your pieces especially the black skirt ensemble.  You have wonderful taste.



Thank you honeyshopper! You're too kind!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> PbP, ari, and Kat - you ladies look fabulous! Thanks for the gorgeous pics!



Thank you Moirai for the great compliment, to be in this company is a great honor))


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282




Beautiful pieces KAT and you where them so well,


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful pieces KAT and you where them so well,




Thank you so much for your kind compliment Baglover121.


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee and Ari, great purchases!  So nice to see some pieces that don't make it across the oceans as our buyers don't think they will sell here.



Freckles1 said:


> I just purchased a dress on sale at chanel on 57th and was not charged for alterations!!



That's wonderful that they (the boutiques) have changed their policy as it was not that way several years ago on sale items.  The last sale piece I purchased was at Saks and didn't need to be touched.  I don't even bother to ask anymore at dept stores since I use a private tailor for all purchases sale or otherwise as I don't like dept store alterations.


BTW, if anyone is interested, the slingback that is all the rage for Fall 2015 is back in the boutiques as it has been reordered.  NM has them on reorder as well.  They seem to be getting the style with the grosgrain toe, which of course, is not the one I want!


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> Kat.Lee and Ari, great purchases!  So nice to see some pieces that don't make it across the oceans as our buyers don't think they will sell here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful that they (the boutiques) have changed their policy as it was not that way several years ago on sale items.  The last sale piece I purchased was at Saks and didn't need to be touched.  I don't even bother to ask anymore at dept stores since I use a private tailor for all purchases sale or otherwise as I don't like dept store alterations.
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested, the slingback that is all the rage for Fall 2015 is back in the boutiques as it has been reordered.  NM has them on reorder as well.  They seem to be getting the style with the grosgrain toe, which of course, is not the one I want!




Thank you for your kind compliment gracekelly.


----------



## honeyshopper

My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

honeyshopper said:


> My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.
> View attachment 3217592




Gorgeous jacket. I love it. Would love to see mod shot please.


----------



## honeyshopper

Kat.Lee said:


> Gorgeous jacket. I love it. Would love to see mod shot please.




I'll try to post a mod shot on the morning.


----------



## EmileH

honeyshopper said:


> My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.
> View attachment 3217592




Congrats!!!


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.
> View attachment 3217592




Congrats!!! You got the jacket I have been looking for!


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Congrats!!! You got the jacket I have been looking for!




Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42 
Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.
> View attachment 3217592



honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> No, I think it is not outer fabric it's the one under- it is stiky leaving the outer fabric a bit stiff, I'm not sure how to describe it, but you'll feel it when you wear it. Do you think the model is wearing a large size - it looks more floaty




Hi ari. I had another closer look of the model on the runway and I can see the wool layer underneath. The wool layer gives the vertical stripes pattern beneath the top mash layer. If you lift up the wool layer and leave only the silk inner lining, you will lose the pattern look and the light colour of the silk lining looks very obvious IMO.


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717



It's very difficult to take right picture of this jacket!  It looks much better in real life! It is very comfortable, isn't it?


----------



## Kat.Lee

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717



Looks great on you. 


ari said:


> honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!



You look stunning. You are queen of Chanel!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Hi ari. I had another closer look of the model on the runway and I can see the wool layer underneath. The wool layer gives the vertical stripes pattern beneath the top mash layer. If you lift up the wool layer and leave only the silk inner lining, you will lose the pattern look and the light colour of the silk lining looks very obvious IMO.



I know! But it kind of bothers me, will think about it!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Looks great on you.
> 
> 
> You look stunning. You are queen of Chanel!



No! you are! Thank you Kat!


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!



That looks amazing on you.  I love how you dressed it up with the brooches and is that a max twilly?  For work I'm thinking of wearing it buttoned up with grey and camel pants. I have a few H scarves in blue that would work.  Then for the weekend,  just a basic tee with jeans.  I could always throw on some pearls if I want dressy casual.  It is so warm and I live in the northeast, so it's perfect for this time of the year.


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> It's very difficult to take right picture of this jacket!  It looks much better in real life! It is very comfortable, isn't it?



It's very comfy and you are correct as the pictures don't do this jacket justice. The tailor stated that the jacket fit like a glove.  Even my sister was impressed as she doesn't wear classic designs.  As long as I don't gain any weight, lol.


----------



## honeyshopper

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Moirai

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> View attachment 3217717





ari said:


> honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!



Beautiful jacket. Looks great on both of you.


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717




Congrats!!! I am looking for a 36....they are all sold out!


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Congrats!!! I am looking for a 36....they are all sold out!




that's my size too. Did you try neimans and Saks? I can pm you my SA at the boutique. Maybe he can do a search for you.


----------



## ive_flipped

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717




LOVE LOVE LOVE this jacket


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> that's my size too. Did you try neimans and Saks? I can pm you my SA at the boutique. Maybe he can do a search for you.




That would be great if you can pm me your SA! Saks is all sold out! BG was sold out as well! Sad!


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> that's my size too. Did you try neimans and Saks? I can pm you my SA at the boutique. Maybe he can do a search for you.




Also...may I ask how you fit the size 42 if you are same size as me?!? Never mind! I re-read your post and you said they had a 42 available! Hahahaha


----------



## Baglover121

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717




Beautiful jacket, congrats!


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Also...may I ask how you fit the size 42 if you are same size as me?!? Never mind! I re-read your post and you said they had a 42 available! Hahahaha




No, I took the 36. The store has a 42 left.  That's a lot to alter. I sent you a pm, good luck. [emoji3]


----------



## takeoutbox

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717



Love it.  Love the longer and more tailored silhouette.


----------



## takeoutbox

honeyshopper said:


> No, I took the 36. The store has a 42 left.  That's a lot to alter. I sent you a pm, good luck. [emoji3]



 Is there any chance u saw the gold and black cashmere cardigan at your boutique? For some reason i cant upload the photo.  Im looking everywhere for it but cant find it in my size.  . Im also 36.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Kat.Lee and Ari, great purchases!  So nice to see some pieces that don't make it across the oceans as our buyers don't think they will sell here.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful that they (the boutiques) have changed their policy as it was not that way several years ago on sale items.  The last sale piece I purchased was at Saks and didn't need to be touched.  I don't even bother to ask anymore at dept stores since I use a private tailor for all purchases sale or otherwise as I don't like dept store alterations.
> 
> 
> BTW, if anyone is interested, the slingback that is all the rage for Fall 2015 is back in the boutiques as it has been reordered.  NM has them on reorder as well.  They seem to be getting the style with the grosgrain toe, which of course, is not the one I want!



Thanks for the heads up.  My local boutique had another shipment coming in but they said every pair was already spoken for.  I'll definitely swing by Neiman Marcus to see if I can get on their list.


----------



## honeyshopper

takeoutbox said:


> Is there any chance u saw the gold and black cashmere cardigan at your boutique? For some reason i cant upload the photo.  Im looking everywhere for it but cant find it in my size.  . Im also 36.




I saw the pink and the ivory cardis with the silver tone cc closures. There was also grey/ivory vests with crystals. I didn't look at the prices or sizes.


----------



## maxxout

You both look so great in that jacket.  I don't have a Chanel jacket yet but I would really love one.    Since I live in a state that doesn't even come close to having a Chanel boutique or even a single department store that carries Chanel,  my options are to purchase a jacket when I'm in Beverly Hills and it seems that a lot of the small sizes are always out.  I've had trouble shopping in Beverly Hills because I think there's a lot of small women out there and they are really good shoppers and very quick.  I don't have a relationship with a sales associate so my option of having something held for me probably is nonexistent.
 My strategy is to go to LA late February when the spring lines are coming in and try to snag one then. Do you ladies have any advice or suggestions on how I can see and try on the widest selection with the smallest size still available? 
I have been looking at this thread for quite a while and I've never seen a post that I didnt love.  You all look so spectacular in those perfectly fitted jackets with those luxurious fabrics and subtle detailing.  
Appreciate any advice !


----------



## gracekelly

maxxout said:


> You both look so great in that jacket.  I don't have a Chanel jacket yet but I would really love one.    Since I live in a state that doesn't even come close to having a Chanel boutique or even a single department store that carries Chanel,  my options are to purchase a jacket when I'm in Beverly Hills and it seems that a lot of the small sizes are always out.  I've had trouble shopping in Beverly Hills because I think there's a lot of small women out there and they are really good shoppers and very quick.  I don't have a relationship with a sales associate so my option of having something held for me probably is nonexistent.
> My strategy is to go to LA late February when the spring lines are coming in and try to snag one then. Do you ladies have any advice or suggestions on how I can see and try on the widest selection with the smallest size still available?
> I have been looking at this thread for quite a while and I've never seen a post that I didnt love.  You all look so spectacular in those perfectly fitted jackets with those luxurious fabrics and subtle detailing.
> Appreciate any advice !



Find out when the dept stores are having their trunk show and go to that as there is the best selection of everything including things that the store may not be ordering.



honeyshopper said:


> Thanks, The boutique in Orlando has a 42
> Here are some modeling pics. Sorry they are not the best
> 
> View attachment 3217714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217717




This is a great looking jacket on, I didn't understand it until you and Ari posted the modeling pictures.  It has very strong shoulders which I like.


ari said:


> honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!




Another great selection Ari and a great fit!  Loving your double brooch too,  That is hard to pull off, but you do it with such panache!


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  My local boutique had another shipment coming in but they said every pair was already spoken for.  I'll definitely swing by Neiman Marcus to see if I can get on their list.



Check back. They had a 37 on Friday.


----------



## maxxout

gracekelly said:


> Find out when the dept stores are having their trunk show and go to that as there is the best selection of everything including things that the store may not be ordering.
> 
> 
> gracekelly, that's a great idea. I will call the store and inquire about that.   Thank you for the suggestion.  Wait.... You mean find out which LA stores carry Chanel and ask them?  Also the Chanel store on rodeo as well?


----------



## gracekelly

maxxout said:


> gracekelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find out when the dept stores are having their trunk show and go to that as there is the best selection of everything including things that the store may not be ordering.
> 
> 
> gracekelly, that's a great idea. I will call the store and inquire about that.   Thank you for the suggestion.  Wait.... You mean find out which LA stores carry Chanel and ask them?  Also the Chanel store on rodeo as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bev Hills, there is the boutique on Rodeo.  There is another boutique on Robertson Blvd which is actually not that far away from the Bev Hills boutique. Close by is Saks Bev Hills which carries the RTW.  In Woodland Hills, RTW is carried by NM and Nordstrom on opposite ends of a large shopping complex called Westfield Topanga Plaza.  You can call the 800 phone of the dept store and they will connect you directly to the branch that you want and to the Chanel dept.
> 
> NM in Bev Hills only has the bags.  No clothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## maxxout

gracekelly said:


> maxxout said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Bev Hills, there is the boutique on Rodeo.  There is another boutique on Robertson Blvd which is actually not that far away from the Bev Hills boutique. Close by is Saks Bev Hills which carries the RTW.  In Woodland Hills, RTW is carried by NM and Nordstrom on opposite ends of a large shopping complex called Westfield Topanga Plaza.  You can call the 800 phone of the dept store and they will connect you directly to the branch that you want and to the Chanel dept.
> 
> NM in Bev Hills only has the bags.  No clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you know this territory. I appreciate all the information so much.   We have a place in Santa Monica but I mainly live in New Mexico.  Since I'm not in the area for very long, I default to Barneys and Maxfield.  They do carry Chanel at Maxfield but not that much.  I'm gong to put more effort into this.  Thank you so much, gracekelly.    I finally got my hg black Togo Kelly so I think I can now graduate to a Chanel jacket.
Click to expand...


----------



## honeyshopper

ive_flipped said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this jacket





Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful jacket, congrats!



Thanks ladies.  I must say it's much prettier IRL.


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Beautiful jacket. Looks great on both of you.




Thank you Moirai!


----------



## ari

maxxout said:


> You both look so great in that jacket.  I don't have a Chanel jacket yet but I would really love one.    Since I live in a state that doesn't even come close to having a Chanel boutique or even a single department store that carries Chanel,  my options are to purchase a jacket when I'm in Beverly Hills and it seems that a lot of the small sizes are always out.  I've had trouble shopping in Beverly Hills because I think there's a lot of small women out there and they are really good shoppers and very quick.  I don't have a relationship with a sales associate so my option of having something held for me probably is nonexistent.
> 
> My strategy is to go to LA late February when the spring lines are coming in and try to snag one then. Do you ladies have any advice or suggestions on how I can see and try on the widest selection with the smallest size still available?
> 
> I have been looking at this thread for quite a while and I've never seen a post that I didnt love.  You all look so spectacular in those perfectly fitted jackets with those luxurious fabrics and subtle detailing.
> 
> Appreciate any advice !




Hi maxxout, 
Go to Chanel on Robertson and look for Shady she is very nice -I can pm you her phone number. They are all allowed to use WhatsApp, you can contact her before going there and she can send you pictures.
At BH Colin is also helpful, I have his number too.


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> That looks amazing on you.  I love how you dressed it up with the brooches and is that a max twilly?  For work I'm thinking of wearing it buttoned up with grey and camel pants. I have a few H scarves in blue that would work.  Then for the weekend,  just a basic tee with jeans.  I could always throw on some pearls if I want dressy casual.  It is so warm and I live in the northeast, so it's perfect for this time of the year.




Yes, it max twilly ))) I think it needs something around the neck. I wear it with navy pants for work. I'm thinking of reducing the shoulder volume, on me it doesn't look good as I have big shoulders. I'll also try it with midi lace skirt in navy and elegant boots. 
There was also a nice midi pencil skirt from the same fabric, maybe you can try to find it on the sale. I tried it but it was not for my body type.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Find out when the dept stores are having their trunk show and go to that as there is the best selection of everything including things that the store may not be ordering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great looking jacket on, I didn't understand it until you and Ari posted the modeling pictures.  It has very strong shoulders which I like.
> 
> 
> 
> Another great selection Ari and a great fit!  Loving your double brooch too,  That is hard to pull off, but you do it with such panache!




Thank you gracekelly ))


----------



## Antonia

*Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!! 


*


----------



## Antonia

*This jacket is more 'rock n roll' so I paired it with shredded jeans!! 

*


----------



## EmileH

Antonia said:


> *This jacket is more 'rock n roll' so I paired it with shredded jeans!!
> 
> *




You look great! I love how the jackets can be styled in so many ways.


----------



## Antonia

*Thank you Pocketbook Pup!! *


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *


You look spectacular! What a fun look!


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> You look spectacular! What a fun look!




Thanks Lady Sarah!!!


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> Yes, it max twilly ))) I think it needs something around the neck. I wear it with navy pants for work. I'm thinking of reducing the shoulder volume, on me it doesn't look good as I have big shoulders. I'll also try it with midi lace skirt in navy and elegant boots.
> There was also a nice midi pencil skirt from the same fabric, maybe you can try to find it on the sale. I tried it but it was not for my body type.




I thought the jacket fitted you well on the shoulders. 

I saw the pencil skirt. I would have preferred it without the buttons on the back. I'm trying to figure out what type of blouse to wear underneath. I am looking for a silk blouse like you had on in one of your modeling pics.  I scoop neck silk blouse could work too as I like the look with a scoop cotton tee for casual outings.


----------



## Chanchan

Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282



I am so behind on this thread. 
Both outfits look absolutely wonderful on you, Kat.Lee!!!


----------



## Chanchan

honeyshopper said:


> My first Chanel jacket. I also like it open for a casual look.
> View attachment 3217592



Congratulations on your first Chanel jacket, honeyshopper!!  I really like the buttons and the collar.


----------



## Chanchan

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *



Wonderful jacket, Antonia.  It looks great on you!  What year/season is this from?


----------



## Antonia

Chanchan said:


> Wonderful jacket, Antonia.  It looks great on you!  What year/season is this from?



Hi, thank you Chanchan!  I'm not sure which one you are referring to so I'll answer both.  The houndstooth one is from 08 and the leather one is from 09 - I had to do a search on it since it doesn't specify the year....see post 143 on this thread for RTW:  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...cs-of-your-chanel-rtw-clothing-160105-10.html


----------



## gracekelly

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *



Very cute looks.  I love houndstooth and it fits you very well.


----------



## divababe

I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?


----------



## Antonia

gracekelly said:


> Very cute looks.  I love houndstooth and it fits you very well.



Thank you GraceKelly!


----------



## maxxout

ari said:


> Hi maxxout,
> Go to Chanel on Robertson and look for Shady she is very nice -I can pm you her phone number. They are all allowed to use WhatsApp, you can contact her before going there and she can send you pictures.
> At BH Colin is also helpful, I have his number too.



ari, thank you so very much!   These names are exactly what I need.  This is  so so helpful.  Having a good sales person is everything, especially from a distance. I will pm you.   &#128157;


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219188



Divababe, that jacket looks great on you.  The cut is very flattering.


----------



## ari

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *


Love that beige jacket! Thank you for for sharing !


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219188



Great)))) we are twins on this jacket, at first I was not sure I liked it, now I love it! Congrats!


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> I thought the jacket fitted you well on the shoulders.
> 
> I saw the pencil skirt. I would have preferred it without the buttons on the back. I'm trying to figure out what type of blouse to wear underneath. I am looking for a silk blouse like you had on in one of your modeling pics.  I scoop neck silk blouse could work too as I like the look with a scoop cotton tee for casual outings.



The one I'm wearing with the beige skirt? That one has a bit of something around the neck- its from Theory, I love how it looks with pussy bow in white or  frills around the neck - it brings out the Chanel vibe of the jacket.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Great)))) we are twins on this jacket, at first I was not sure I liked it, now I love it! Congrats!




Plz let me know how you style it! I am looking for ideas!!!


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> Divababe, that jacket looks great on you.  The cut is very flattering.




Thank you!!! I am trying to see what else to wear it with! I am not very good at styling myself! Hehehe


----------



## Antonia

ari said:


> Love that beige jacket! Thank you for for sharing !



Thank you so much Ari!!


----------



## Baglover121

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *




Wow that is so gorgeous! A collector item you will be able to wear forever


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219188




I like it on you, you can wear it with many things , both casual and formal


----------



## Antonia

Baglover121 said:


> Wow that is so gorgeous! A collector item you will be able to wear forever



Thank you Baglover!  I agree, the tweed one is more timeless and as long as I fit into it I will keep it forever!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Antonia said:


> *Happy Holidays everyone!!  I am finally getting around to contributing to this thread.  I have these two jackets plus an all black suit.  I tried to photograph the suit but it didn't come out that great so I'll try that again another time.  Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> *







Antonia said:


> *This jacket is more 'rock n roll' so I paired it with shredded jeans!!
> 
> *




I love both jackets on you. They give different vibes and you carry them so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219188




I like it and it looks fabulous on you. Love how it can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Chanchan said:


> I am so behind on this thread.
> 
> Both outfits look absolutely wonderful on you, Kat.Lee!!!




Thank you so much Chanchan.


----------



## Antonia

Kat.Lee said:


> I love both jackets on you. They give different vibes and you carry them so well.



Awe...thank you for the nice compliments Kat.Lee!!


----------



## Antonia

divababe said:


> I just posted this in the sale thread. What do you all think of this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219188



I love this jacket, the black and white houndstooth is timeless!    I would love to see close ups of the details-it looks very interesting!


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> I like it and it looks fabulous on you. Love how it can be dressed up or down.




Thank you!


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> I like it on you, you can wear it with many things , both casual and formal




Thank you! I am looking for ideas on how to wear this with different things! Would appreciate all suggestions!


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> Thank you! I am looking for ideas on how to wear this with different things! Would appreciate all suggestions!




As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
	

		
			
		

		
	



Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit, 

Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This style works so well with the jacket I think, 

More:
! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220088
> 
> Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit,
> 
> Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220089
> 
> This style works so well with the jacket I think,
> 
> More:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220086
> 
> 
> Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,




Wow! You are good! Can I hire you to be my stylist?


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220088
> 
> Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit,
> 
> Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220089
> 
> This style works so well with the jacket I think,
> 
> More:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220086
> 
> 
> Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,




Thank you so much!!! I love all the ideas especially dressing up with an a line skirt!


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> The one I'm wearing with the beige skirt? That one has a bit of something around the neck- its from Theory, I love how it looks with pussy bow in white or  frills around the neck - it brings out the Chanel vibe of the jacket.




Yes, that's the blouse.  That ensemble looks so classy. That was an excellent match.


----------



## honeyshopper

Baglover121 said:


> As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220088
> 
> Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit,
> 
> Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220089
> 
> This style works so well with the jacket I think,
> 
> More:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220086
> 
> 
> Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,




Wowzas, you are really good


----------



## Antonia

Baglover121 said:


> As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220088
> 
> Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit,
> 
> Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220089
> 
> This style works so well with the jacket I think,
> 
> More:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220086
> 
> 
> Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,



I love that Oscar jacket!!


----------



## takeoutbox

footlocker said:


> By the way, there is a black four pockets jacket in Act 1 2015FW collection.  It is quite reasonably priced.  It is less than 3K euro.  Here is a picture that my friend sent to me when she asked me if she should get (of course, I told her she should grab it)
> 
> View attachment 3191999



I just bought this jacket!  So excited! I love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

bags to die for said:


> It is so cute! Love it but I know I won't wear it.




Please wear it, maybe with a plain marinière to style it à la française..


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! You are good! Can I hire you to be my stylist?







divababe said:


> Thank you so much!!! I love all the ideas especially dressing up with an a line skirt!







honeyshopper said:


> Wowzas, you are really good




Thanks! [emoji253]


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> As well as plain trousers or pencil skirts I like how it's dressed with an elaborate skirt on the runway pictures .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220088
> 
> Maybe you can find a dressy skirt , no matter how crazy or elaborate! Silks, boucle, shantung, The contrast of the two fabrics makes it look so chic, and works so well, could be a great Xmas or NYE outfit,
> 
> Worn over a cashmere sweater dress, or wear it with unfastened with a silk shirt  under and A-line skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220089
> 
> This style works so well with the jacket I think,
> 
> More:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220086
> 
> 
> Not furry but you get my drift!! Different fabrics and textures,



I totally agree on the suggestion of the skirts, the only problem I have is the the jacket it dark brown and cream, and I personally would never wear it with black. I have the matching skirt and for more business formal cases I'd wear them together. I also plan to wear it with silky cream pants and top. Also cream skirt, and white jeans))


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I totally agree on the suggestion of the skirts, the only problem I have is the the jacket it dark brown and cream, and I personally would never wear it with black. I have the matching skirt and for more business formal cases I'd wear them together. I also plan to wear it with silky cream pants and top. Also cream skirt, and white jeans))




These combinations sound lovely, Ari.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I totally agree on the suggestion of the skirts, the only problem I have is the the jacket it dark brown and cream, and I personally would never wear it with black. I have the matching skirt and for more business formal cases I'd wear them together. I also plan to wear it with silky cream pants and top. Also cream skirt, and white jeans))




Totally agree, and your  suggestions are fabulous 
, you   know how to do separates  well, 
There was a cream A line skirt in OScar ,  but couldn't find it,


----------



## ari

takeoutbox said:


> I just bought this jacket!  So excited! I love the simplicity of it.



Congrats *takeoutbox*! Please post mod pictures!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Finally picked up this dress. Very happy with it.


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally picked up this dress. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220936




Congrats! Looks great on you!!!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally picked up this dress. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220936



amazing* Kat*. It fits you so well! Love it!


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> Congrats! Looks great on you!!!







ari said:


> amazing* Kat*. It fits you so well! Love it!




Thank you *divababe, ari*.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally picked up this dress. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220936




It looks beautiful in you Kat


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful in you Kat




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Also got this jacket. 
ari - inspired by you, I also got two brooches on. Hope you don't mind!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I totally agree on the suggestion of the skirts, the only problem I have is the the jacket it dark brown and cream, and I personally would never wear it with black. I have the matching skirt and for more business formal cases I'd wear them together. I also plan to wear it with silky cream pants and top. Also cream skirt, and white jeans))



Brown leather or suede pants/skirt?  I know they are hard to find.  My pair of brown suede pants are from many years ago and I am thrilled to have them!


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee the dress looks great and the pink jacket is so pretty on you!  Great finds!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Brown leather or suede pants/skirt?  I know they are hard to find.  My pair of brown suede pants are from many years ago and I am thrilled to have them!




Great idea. Apostrophe/ George Rech carries  them in Europe and online. Their pieces are high quality and great basics to layer with Chanel.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great idea. Apostrophe/ George Rech carries  them in Europe and online. Their pieces are high quality and great basics to layer with Chanel.



Just took a look and very nice site with a large selection.  Have you purchased from them before?  Sizing?


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> Also got this jacket.
> ari - inspired by you, I also got two brooches on. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220974



Kat is this the brooch with pink stones currently on the Chanel site?  Are you putting two together?


----------



## divababe

I have tried on so many jackets this sale season....of these two...what do you all think? I wouldn't keep both because some similarity of the houndstooth look.


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> I have tried on so many jackets this sale season....of these two...what do you all think? I wouldn't keep both because some similarity of the houndstooth look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221144
> View attachment 3221145



Def the all  houndstooth.  I have seen it IRL and it is a stunning jacket.  Like it much better than the other.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

The houndstooth is much nicer imo


----------



## Baglover121

Houndstooth for sure, 
something about the sleeves and buttons if the navy one that's a bit too busy


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Just took a look and very nice site with a large selection.  Have you purchased from them before?  Sizing?




3/4 of my wardrobe is from them. I will say that the quality has gone down hill over the last 2-3 years on some items. They no longer make everything in France but elsewhere in Europe. The suede and leather are wonderful quality. Mai tai has some of their pieces. I am a 40 and they fit very true to size. Us size 6. Chanel size 40. I have their suede leggings in navy and black. They are very slimming. Their cuts always seem to suit me perfectly, I have been shopping with them for 10 years. Unfortunately I don't think they ship to the US but there are two boutiques that carry their stuff listed in New York now so you might try there.


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> The houndstooth is much nicer imo







Baglover121 said:


> Houndstooth for sure,
> something about the sleeves and buttons if the navy one that's a bit too busy




That's my thought as well! Since I am getting the navy jacket in same fabric as the other one, I think it's better not keep that one. However, I would say it's very comfortable on!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 3/4 of my wardrobe is from them. I will say that the quality has gone down hill over the last 2-3 years on some items. They no longer make everything in France but elsewhere in Europe. The suede and leather are wonderful quality. Mai tai has some of their pieces. I am a 40 and they fit very true to size. Us size 6. Chanel size 40. I have their suede leggings in navy and black. They are very slimming. Their cuts always seem to suit me perfectly, I have been shopping with them for 10 years. Unfortunately I don't think they ship to the US but there are two boutiques that carry their stuff listed in New York now so you might try there.



Thanks!


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> Kat.Lee the dress looks great and the pink jacket is so pretty on you!  Great finds!



Thank you gracekelly



gracekelly said:


> Kat is this the brooch with pink stones currently on the Chanel site?  Are you putting two together?



Yes I put two different ones together. The one with pink stones is from 16C and the other one from 15C. Here's a pic of their tags for you.


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Finally picked up this dress. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220936




The colour is just beautiful on you, gorgeous dress Kat,


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you gracekelly
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I put two different ones together. The one with pink stones is from 16C and the other one from 15C. Here's a pic of their tags for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221302



Oh I love it when things from different years work together.  Fashion karma!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> The colour is just beautiful on you, gorgeous dress Kat,



Thank you so much Baglover121. 



gracekelly said:


> Oh I love it when things from different years work together.  Fashion karma!



I agree. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Also got this jacket.
> ari - inspired by you, I also got two brooches on. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220974



Gorgeous Kat ! it looks perfect with this skirt! Love the color on you! I'm happy you liked my idea!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Brown leather or suede pants/skirt?  I know they are hard to find.  My pair of brown suede pants are from many years ago and I am thrilled to have them!



Agree, brown leather would look lovely!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I have tried on so many jackets this sale season....of these two...what do you all think? I wouldn't keep both because some similarity of the houndstooth look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221144
> View attachment 3221145



I think as a jacket- I'd prefer the houndstooth, but on you I prefer the fit on the other one. )) and it is much softer and comfortable to wear.


----------



## ari

Back to the brooches I think the pink ones look better on my beige jacket, the fabric has some little pink bits woven in it


----------



## ari

Here they are with the pink, it looks cute, maybe with white jeans


----------



## ari

And this is the preferred brooch and chains for the pink


----------



## Kat.Lee

*ari* They all look beautiful. What a fabulous collection you have! Merry Xmas. [emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320][emoji319][emoji320]


----------



## ari

Thank you Kat! Today I had a little bit of time to play with my Chanel jackets, DH is at work, only Sarah is scratching at the door of my wardrobe room where she knows she is not welcomed)) 
So here is the basic suit


----------



## ari

Here is the jacket with our skirt I still think it looks ok


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! Today I had a little bit of time to play with my Chanel jackets, DH is at work, only Sarah is scratching at the door of my wardrobe room where she knows she is not welcomed))
> 
> So here is the basic suit




Perfect. Very sophisticated!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Here is the jacket with our skirt I still think it looks ok




I like it more with the skirt. Just my liking though. [emoji2]


----------



## ari

Here is the same jacket with brown leather leggings, I don't like the look very much on me the jacket is boxy and short, I hate my behind to be exposed in leggings so the long while shirt with one of my favorite B in chocolate that I very rarely wear as I have problems mixing it with my clothes))


----------



## ari

Sorry the bag is here ))) now the biggest challenge for me - wearing jacket under a coat


----------



## ari

The other brown/ cream/ black jacket with cream wool dress


----------



## ari

This one looks better with leggings))


----------



## ari

Here with black old YSL dress


----------



## ari

Here are the details of the jacket- it has some gold threads


----------



## ari

And my other jacket with the new pre spring silk skirt


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Perfect. Very sophisticated!




Thank you Kat! Don't you think that is a bit old Lady-ish?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! Don't you think that is a bit old Lady-ish?




I think with your fabulous accessories, it wouldn't look old but very sophisticated. Would you try not to button all up?


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari - I also like all the other combos. I kind of understand what you mean that you don't like crop length on you. But you wear something long on the inside looks fine to me.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And this is the preferred brooch and chains for the pink




I love these the best. Did you buy them recently or are they older?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And my other jacket with the new pre spring silk skirt




All of your outfits are gorgeous. You put them together beautifully. The leather pants are really good with both jackets.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> This one looks better with leggings))




Ari, all your looks are absolutely gorgeous, l particularly like this look with the leather skinnies so gorgeous,


----------



## Antonia

ari said:


> The other brown/ cream/ black jacket with cream wool dress




I absolutely adore this jacket and I love the different ways you pair it!  I'm taking styling tips from you!  I also loved how you accessorized your Chanel brooches and necklaces together a few posts back.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I think as a jacket- I'd prefer the houndstooth, but on you I prefer the fit on the other one. )) and it is much softer and comfortable to wear.




Thank you! It is a very comfortable jacket! Just a few changes and it would be perfect!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Here is the jacket with our skirt I still think it looks ok







ari said:


> Thank you Kat! Today I had a little bit of time to play with my Chanel jackets, DH is at work, only Sarah is scratching at the door of my wardrobe room where she knows she is not welcomed))
> 
> So here is the basic suit




The suit is definitely a power suit! I love that skirt!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Here is the same jacket with brown leather leggings, I don't like the look very much on me the jacket is boxy and short, I hate my behind to be exposed in leggings so the long while shirt with one of my favorite B in chocolate that I very rarely wear as I have problems mixing it with my clothes))




I don't like my butt exposed either with leggings! But I really like your brown leather leggings with the jacket and I think it looks good everything you have on!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> I don't like my butt exposed either with leggings! But I really like your brown leather leggings with the jacket and I think it looks good everything you have on!




Ha! This is why you need cya tops. This is another staple that I buy at apostrophe/ George Rech. The have a great sleeveless one that I bought in 5 colors.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> The other brown/ cream/ black jacket with cream wool dress




Love the dress, I think the houndstooth jacket would look good with this dress too!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Sorry the bag is here ))) now the biggest challenge for me - wearing jacket under a coat




I think your coat looks fine, you probably feel bulky with the jacket and a coat? Maybe try it with a vest coat?


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> This one looks better with leggings))







ari said:


> Here with black old YSL dress




I really like this jacket and all the looks with it!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ha! This is why you need cya tops. This is another staple that I buy at apostrophe/ George Rech. The have a great sleeveless one that I bought in 5 colors.




I am in the US so will have to find more! I am going up to NYC in a couple of weeks and will definitely find some good stable pieces!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kat.Lee said:


> Thank you ari. Will do. These are the ones I bought! Really happy with them. Btw same as you. I never pay for any alteration fees even for on sale items. Sometimes I brought in clothes from some years ago still free of charge. It seems different country different policy. That's weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217039







ari said:


> I was eyeing tha red dress, but decided that skirts will be more wearable)) the blue dress  is also great I tried and the fit is perfect, but similar to my grey dress. They also had this black, which is gorgeous, and can be worn as a coat, but is quite shiny and more for special occasions, the material is a bit scratchy, so I decided against, although it is gorgeous







Kat.Lee said:


> Ari, here are the two I picked up today. The blue dress takes a few more days for the alteration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3217281
> View attachment 3217282




I know I'm later to the party here, but I'm just dying over these...these looks are exactly my taste and style!!! I don't think Hirshleifer's is doing their in-store sale yet, and I'm definitely not on any NY lists, but wow, I would love to find even one of these pieces!!! Amaaaaazing choices, ladies!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> honeyshopper, congrats! This is a beautiful jacket! We are twins on this jacket! It is very warm you can wear it in colder weather!  I love it it's fitted and looks better on! Here is how it looks on me, I'd love to see your dressing it down, I'm not very good it that!




Ari, you are totally on point with your colors here....fabulous. [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;


----------



## divababe

BBC said:


> I know I'm later to the party here, but I'm just dying over these...these looks are exactly my taste and style!!! I don't think Hirshleifer's is doing their in-store sale yet, and I'm definitely not on any NY lists, but wow, I would love to find even one of these pieces!!! Amaaaaazing choices, ladies!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Have you contacted any department store yet? Their sale was like two weeks ago. They don't have much left, but I am sure pieces will be coming and going as people sometimes return some items after trying them on and all.


----------



## Notorious Pink

divababe said:


> Have you contacted any department store yet? Their sale was like two weeks ago. They don't have much left, but I am sure pieces will be coming and going as people sometimes return some items after trying them on and all.




Yesterday was the last day of school - plus the holidays - plus we have a lot of important December birthdays - I haven't time to do anything that wasn't urgent! [emoji33] 

Thanks so much for the suggestion - I don't think there's any other place out here on LI that carries Chanel (our Saks is pathetic), thank goodness we are finally getting a NM this spring [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]...of course I could go to NYC, but understand with DS1 I wind up putting 25,000 miles per year on my car just going back and forth, and by he time he's done with whatever we're usually just exhausted and he has to get home to do homework. Hirsch is pretty close by, and I'm over by there all the time....so I guess I'll either have to wait for their sale or look online.

If I have time over the break I'll try to get in, but I don't think NYC is the best place to get anything done this time of year...


----------



## divababe

BBC said:


> Yesterday was the last day of school - plus the holidays - plus we have a lot of important December birthdays - I haven't time to do anything that wasn't urgent! [emoji33]
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestion - I don't think there's any other place out here on LI that carries Chanel (our Saks is pathetic), thank goodness we are finally getting a NM this spring [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]...of course I could go to NYC, but understand with DS1 I wind up putting 25,000 miles per year on my car just going back and forth, and by he time he's done with whatever we're usually just exhausted and he has to get home to do homework. Hirsch is pretty close by, and I'm over by there all the time....so I guess I'll either have to wait for their sale or look online.
> 
> If I have time over the break I'll try to get in, but I don't think NYC is the best place to get anything done this time of year...




Completely understand! I don't have any Chanel close by at all, so I ordered everything via texts with SAs across the country in Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, and BG! Otherwise, I wouldn't be able to find any Chanel close by! Hehehe I hope you find some and do check out the sales thread, things do pop up!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> I am in the US so will have to find more! I am going up to NYC in a couple of weeks and will definitely find some good stable pieces!




I sympathize though. I always want my behind covered in leggings. I'll try to post a photo of what I wear that seems to with with my jackets.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Thank you Kat! Today I had a little bit of time to play with my Chanel jackets, DH is at work, only Sarah is scratching at the door of my wardrobe room where she knows she is not welcomed))
> 
> So here is the basic suit




Love all your looks ari! You have such great taste and a beautiful closet. Been lurking here for inspiration & motivation so many great outfits. My Chanel collection is tiny but much loved, can't even aspire to the looks you ladies wear, too casual a life. 

Don't like showing my *** either so I usually wear dress jeans, as in not faded or distressed.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> And this is the preferred brooch and chains for the pink



Love all your jewelry choices.  The matching necklace and brooch are just perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here is the same jacket with brown leather leggings, I don't like the look very much on me the jacket is boxy and short, I hate my behind to be exposed in leggings so the long while shirt with one of my favorite B in chocolate that I very rarely wear as I have problems mixing it with my clothes))



This is one of my personal favorite looks i.e. the long blouse under the jacket, so I think this is a fabulous look and an outfit you will get a lot of wear out of.  

The jacket and skirts looks good too.  The older non-matching skirt works well and is a more sophisticated look to me.

Ari, ALL your outfits are fab!  You are a great stylist!

Ladies, the women of the world have a phobia about their rear ends and most of the time it is purely in our own imagination.  When I look at the Kardashians, I feel positively tiny.


----------



## divababe

Inspired by ari and her styles, I am playing with my jackets as well! Finally received the navy one today, but they forgot to take out the security tag and didn't give me a Chanel hanger! Have to tell my SA after Xmas! Anyways, here's my attempt and still trying to play with the houndstooth one. 

Here's one casual look, I did a royal blue silk top to have a pop of color and my AG sateen jean/legging. Also, thanks to gracekelly, I think I can do without a long shirt.


----------



## divababe

I really want to pair with red...probably because it's Xmas! The brown and cream is such a neutral color, I thought red would go well. I probably should leave the jacket unbutton...thoughts?


----------



## divababe

I don't have the matching skirt like ari does...really am considering of hunting that down. Anyways, here's another with a cream trouser which would be work appropriate for me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

divababe said:


> Completely understand! I don't have any Chanel close by at all, so I ordered everything via texts with SAs across the country in Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, and BG! Otherwise, I wouldn't be able to find any Chanel close by! Hehehe I hope you find some and do check out the sales thread, things do pop up!




Thanks so much for directing me to that thread, it's dangerous!! [emoji106]&#127996;

I went to Hirshleifer's and they are having the sale - I tried a few things on. I did like the red tweed dress with the blue and a multicolor tweed jacket and skirt, but wow are they heavy!!! Not great for me running around in, and I do like to dress a little more fun at night, so there was no love connection. Really I was sort of hoping they would have Ari's gorgeous silk blouse and gray skirt, love those pieces, but sadly (and not surprisingly) nowhere to be found.

I tried on a few of the new pieces....love the multicolored lace top and I tried on two black jackets - I was reminded of this thread when I tried on the classic-shaped one - WHAT IS IT MADE OUT OF, PLASTIC??? - it's so pretty but wow, seriously, what an odd material for clothing. Then I tried on a pretty single button black blazer, very nice although I liked the shape of the "plastic" one better.


----------



## divababe

I don't have any puffy or bigger a line skirt, so I found my only cream color dress and throw the jacket over it and see what happens. This absolutely fits in the what not to wear category! Showing you all this for fun! Lol


----------



## divababe

So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!


----------



## divababe

Oh last one on the houndstooth, I accidentally flipped the collar when I was trying it on with jeans. The first one was the normal look and second is the accident flipped collar down. It looks kinda funny. M


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Oh last one on the houndstooth, I accidentally flipped the collar when I was trying it on with jeans. The first one was the normal look and second is the accident flipped collar down. It looks kinda funny. M
> View attachment 3222015
> 
> View attachment 3222016




Love all of your looks! Fabulous!!!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019




The navy is my favorite. Love the brooch in all three places.

I have a shift dress with a bow at the hip. I pinned one of my brooches to the bow the other night. That was fun. Then I wore matching earrings and bracelet but no necklace.


----------



## divababe

BBC said:


> Thanks so much for directing me to that thread, it's dangerous!! [emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> I went to Hirshleifer's and they are having the sale - I tried a few things on. I did like the red tweed dress with the blue and a multicolor tweed jacket and skirt, but wow are they heavy!!! Not great for me running around in, and I do like to dress a little more fun at night, so there was no love connection. Really I was sort of hoping they would have Ari's gorgeous silk blouse and gray skirt, love those pieces, but sadly (and not surprisingly) nowhere to be found.
> 
> I tried on a few of the new pieces....love the multicolored lace top and I tried on two black jackets - I was reminded of this thread when I tried on the classic-shaped one - WHAT IS IT MADE OUT OF, PLASTIC??? - it's so pretty but wow, seriously, what an odd material for clothing. Then I tried on a pretty single button black blazer, very nice although I liked the shape of the "plastic" one better.




Awww...sorry you didn't find much! You have to post pics next time when you try on the new items so we can all see! What size do you wear in skirt? My SA is holding onto a size 38 for me hoping to find a size 36. Let me know if that's your size in case I don't end up getting it.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The navy is my favorite. Love the brooch in all three places.
> 
> I have a shift dress with a bow at the hip. I pinned one of my brooches to the bow the other night. That was fun. Then I wore matching earrings and bracelet but no necklace.




The navy is my favorite as well! I am taking this to NYC with me in a couple of weeks. I don't buy Chanel costume jewelry so I never looked at brooches either! Thanks to my SA who convinced me to get it! I am totally in love with the brooch! I didn't think about pinning it over the middle button, but the button is huge, so it's very obvious! If I have smaller brooches, I would so pin them in between the buttons! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love all of your looks! Fabulous!!!




Thank you so much! I am not great at styling so I am trying new things thanks to all of you here!


----------



## hopingoneday

Ari your leggings look great on you (and terrific with the Chanel jackets!). Do you mind letting us know the brand?


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> The navy is my favorite as well! I am taking this to NYC with me in a couple of weeks. I don't buy Chanel costume jewelry so I never looked at brooches either! Thanks to my SA who convinced me to get it! I am totally in love with the brooch! I didn't think about pinning it over the middle button, but the button is huge, so it's very obvious! If I have smaller brooches, I would so pin them in between the buttons!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I am not great at styling so I am trying new things thanks to all of you here!




I think we are in the same boat. I am new to the jackets and trying to learn how to style them and mix them with my nonchanel pieces. Keep the ideas coming. These are awesome. 

I think the brooches are the best jewelry pieces. You can wear them as a brooch in multiple different spots like you did. I also sometimes mix plain pearl strands or bead strands with one of my Chanel necklaces and attach a brooch across all of the stands to hold it securely and make more of a statement necklace piece. I also think you can attach one to a chain to make a pendant. I haven't tried this yet so I have to play with how to secure it. I'm not above attaching one to a nonchanel sweater or jacket either. The crosses and other non CC motifs are equally fun.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think we are in the same boat. I am new to the jackets and trying to learn how to style them and mix them with my nonchanel pieces. Keep the ideas coming. These are awesome.
> 
> I think the brooches are the best jewelry pieces. You can wear them as a brooch in multiple different spots like you did. I also sometimes mix plain pearl strands or bead strands with one of my Chanel necklaces and attach a brooch across all of the stands to hold it securely and make more of a statement necklace piece. I also think you can attach one to a chain to make a pendant. I haven't tried this yet so I have to play with how to secure it. I'm not above attaching one to a nonchanel sweater or jacket either. The crosses and other non CC motifs are equally fun.




The necklace idea is great! I already attach the brooch to non Chanel items! Here's one with plain black outfit with the brooch and my WOC! I think it makes any outfit pop!


----------



## Notorious Pink

divababe said:


> Awww...sorry you didn't find much! You have to post pics next time when you try on the new items so we can all see! What size do you wear in skirt? My SA is holding onto a size 38 for me hoping to find a size 36. Let me know if that's your size in case I don't end up getting it.




Thank you! I was trying on 38s today, so that will do. I think for me it depends on the pieces, my old dress-and-coat set is a 34 and my skirt suit is a 36. In the heavy skirts I felt a 36 would be better, but definitely a 38 in jackets. 

I don't know whether I'd get more use out of a simple black jacket or a fun multi-color one. With black I can wear my Hermès GMs, but I almost feel like, as a top layer (and most of my pieces are very classic style and colors) it might get more use if it has a range of pop colors. I never wear my Chanel pieces, most of which are (boring?) navy. If I have time in the next few days I'll do modeling shots, maybe you ladies can give me some suggestions. I also have a few other RTW pieces (blouse, long skirt, sweater) and a amazing vintage Karl Lagerfeld blouse and skirt. The workmanship is wonderful.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> The necklace idea is great! I already attach the brooch to non Chanel items! Here's one with plain black outfit with the brooch and my WOC! I think it makes any outfit pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222039




Very nice!


----------



## Baglover121

Happy Christmas to all you gorgeous people [emoji8]


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> Diva , love all your looks, specially with the wide leg trousers, looks so elegant
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019




And this navy jacket is simply gorgeous on you,


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019




Love this jacket. It looks perfect on you. Also love the other one and the various looks.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Agree with how brooch lights up the look. Also wear a brooch on this dress today. Merry Christmas to all beautiful tpf friends! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> ari - I also like all the other combos. I kind of understand what you mean that you don't like crop length on you. But you wear something long on the inside looks fine to me.



Thank you Kat! The jacket is meant to be buttoned up, it doesn't look good unbuttoned))


----------



## footlocker

Pls allow me to contribute.....this is how I wore my jacket from Shanghai collection 




And this is from 2008 cruise collection.  




I really like the collections from 2008 and 2010.


----------



## footlocker

The vest is from 2008 London collection ....the tweed that came with this vest is not easy to wear....


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love these the best. Did you buy them recently or are they older?



Dear Ladies 
I'm Wishing you very Merry Christmas !
DearPocketbook thank you! The chains are from this summer- I bought them in Washington DC. The brooch is older.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, all your looks are absolutely gorgeous, l particularly like this look with the leather skinnies so gorgeous,



Thank you Baglover!


----------



## ari

Antonia said:


> I absolutely adore this jacket and I love the different ways you pair it!  I'm taking styling tips from you!  I also loved how you accessorized your Chanel brooches and necklaces together a few posts back.



Thank you Antonia, very kind compliment!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> The suit is definitely a power suit! I love that skirt!



Thank you divababe!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ha! This is why you need cya tops. This is another staple that I buy at apostrophe/ George Rech. The have a great sleeveless one that I bought in 5 colors.



Please do post mod pictures!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I really like this jacket and all the looks with it!



Thank you again divababe! This jacket is really something- it has so many elements- little stars around the edges and bigger stars as buttons)) I also like the cut - it is close to the body, no big shoulder.


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Ari, you are totally on point with your colors here....fabulous. [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;



Thank you BBC


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Completely understand! I don't have any Chanel close by at all, so I ordered everything via texts with SAs across the country in Saks, NM, Bloomingdales, and BG! Otherwise, I wouldn't be able to find any Chanel close by! Hehehe I hope you find some and do check out the sales thread, things do pop up!



BBC they are now allowed to use Whatsapp, so you can ask them for pictures and availability!


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Love all your looks ari! You have such great taste and a beautiful closet. Been lurking here for inspiration & motivation so many great outfits. My Chanel collection is tiny but much loved, can't even aspire to the looks you ladies wear, too casual a life.
> 
> Don't like showing my *** either so I usually wear dress jeans, as in not faded or distressed.



Thank you purplepoodles! Please post pictures of your collection I wish you to grow it further!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Love all your jewelry choices.  The matching necklace and brooch are just perfect.



Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> This is one of my personal favorite looks i.e. the long blouse under the jacket, so I think this is a fabulous look and an outfit you will get a lot of wear out of.
> 
> The jacket and skirts looks good too.  The older non-matching skirt works well and is a more sophisticated look to me.
> 
> Ari, ALL your outfits are fab!  You are a great stylist!
> 
> Ladies, the women of the world have a phobia about their rear ends and most of the time it is purely in our own imagination.  When I look at the Kardashians, I feel positively tiny.



Lol! Lol! I have the opposite problem my behind is non existent)))) but even if I had some beautiful round behind I don't think I'd show it, to me shorter jackets are made for skirts. Where I live most of the ladies wear short puffy winter jacket with fur hoodie, skinnies and boots, what is the purpose to have one's bottom out in the cold, it makes no sense to me, except: everybody look at my behind !
Many of the stars at the red carpet nowadays are pictured from behind? What is the matter?


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Inspired by ari and her styles, I am playing with my jackets as well! Finally received the navy one today, but they forgot to take out the security tag and didn't give me a Chanel hanger! Have to tell my SA after Xmas! Anyways, here's my attempt and still trying to play with the houndstooth one.
> 
> Here's one casual look, I did a royal blue silk top to have a pop of color and my AG sateen jean/legging. Also, thanks to gracekelly, I think I can do without a long shirt.
> View attachment 3222006



divababe, love it with these jeans!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I don't have the matching skirt like ari does...really am considering of hunting that down. Anyways, here's another with a cream trouser which would be work appropriate for me.
> 
> View attachment 3222008



Love it with these pants the best! It looks better balanced!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019



Wow! Love this jacket, it gives very streamlined silhouette! It looks great on you!


----------



## ari

hopingoneday said:


> Ari your leggings look great on you (and terrific with the Chanel jackets!). Do you mind letting us know the brand?



Thank hopingoneday! These ones are Pucci. The black ones pages back are LV


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> The necklace idea is great! I already attach the brooch to non Chanel items! Here's one with plain black outfit with the brooch and my WOC! I think it makes any outfit pop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222039



It looks great with any outfit!


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> Thank you! I was trying on 38s today, so that will do. I think for me it depends on the pieces, my old dress-and-coat set is a 34 and my skirt suit is a 36. In the heavy skirts I felt a 36 would be better, but definitely a 38 in jackets.
> 
> I don't know whether I'd get more use out of a simple black jacket or a fun multi-color one. With black I can wear my Hermès GMs, but I almost feel like, as a top layer (and most of my pieces are very classic style and colors) it might get more use if it has a range of pop colors. I never wear my Chanel pieces, most of which are (boring?) navy. If I have time in the next few days I'll do modeling shots, maybe you ladies can give me some suggestions. I also have a few other RTW pieces (blouse, long skirt, sweater) and a amazing vintage Karl Lagerfeld blouse and skirt. The workmanship is wonderful.



If you like fun, here is something from the new collection, runs small! Ask our SA to find it for you! It is beautiful in real life, but it's very expensive around 10 000 euros!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Agree with how brooch lights up the look. Also wear a brooch on this dress today. Merry Christmas to all beautiful tpf friends! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222115



Merry Christmas Beautiful!


----------



## ari

footlocker said:


> Pls allow me to contribute.....this is how I wore my jacket from Shanghai collection
> 
> View attachment 3222138
> 
> 
> And this is from 2008 cruise collection.
> 
> View attachment 3222139
> 
> 
> I really like the collections from 2008 and 2010.



Wow! Wow! Love theses looks! You suit Chanel so easily!


----------



## ari

footlocker said:


> The vest is from 2008 London collection ....the tweed that came with this vest is not easy to wear....
> 
> View attachment 3222140



But you wear it so well!


----------



## ari

A very old cardigan with a very old belt, the new skirt and boots)))


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019





Congrats Divababe, you finally found one.  It looks fabulous on you.  For a casual vibe, leave the jacket open with a tee and jeans.  I love the brooch, is that the one with the navy crystals?


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> So I finally got the navy jacket! Very exited and here's are a few looks I quickly put together! My SA convinced me to get a brooch, and I have to say the brooch is my most favorite item at the moment! I tried to put the brooch at different places to see what works! Let me know what you think!
> 
> View attachment 3222017
> View attachment 3222018
> View attachment 3222019





ari said:


> A very old cardigan with a very old belt, the new skirt and boots)))



Ari, the cardigan looks wonderful with your new purchases.  Classy as always.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> If you like fun, here is something from the new collection, runs small! Ask our SA to find it for you! It is beautiful in real life, but it's very expensive around 10 000 euros!




Ari thanks for all your advice and comments! I saw a nice colorful one in the shop yesterday, it might have been this one but I think it had more green in it. But by that point we were in a hurry so I didn't try it on...Im sure it will still be there when I go back. I'm so disappointed that the black spring (cruise) jacket is so incredibly uncomfortable, definitely a much better price!

It was funny to me when I mentioned that I'll come back and look again, the SA was giving me the line about how the black jackets fly out of the store and I'm thinking 1. It's Christmas Eve, lady, the store is about to close 2. They do black jackets at least a few times a year 3. I'm an Hermès customer, I have NO problem waiting! 

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> Ari, the cardigan looks wonderful with your new purchases.  Classy as always.




Thank you honeyshopper! 



BBC said:


> Ari thanks for all your advice and comments! I saw a nice colorful one in the shop yesterday, it might have been this one but I think it had more green in it. But by that point we were in a hurry so I didn't try it on...Im sure it will still be there when I go back. I'm so disappointed that the black spring (cruise) jacket is so incredibly uncomfortable, definitely a much better price!
> 
> It was funny to me when I mentioned that I'll come back and look again, the SA was giving me the line about how the black jackets fly out of the store and I'm thinking 1. It's Christmas Eve, lady, the store is about to close 2. They do black jackets at least a few times a year 3. I'm an Hermès customer, I have NO problem waiting!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!




Merry Christmas to you! I bought a pink and a beige jacket similar to the black, the pink is pretty soft and the beige is a bit hard as it has woven pink bits, you might need to size up. 
They had some colorful Blazers, but I don't like this look on me.


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Agree with how brooch lights up the look. Also wear a brooch on this dress today. Merry Christmas to all beautiful tpf friends! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222115



Incredibly stylish Kat, just love it on you, and merry Xmas to you! 





footlocker said:


> Pls allow me to contribute.....this is how I wore my jacket from Shanghai collection
> 
> View attachment 3222138
> 
> 
> And this is from 2008 cruise collection.
> 
> View attachment 3222139
> 
> 
> I really like the collections from 2008 and 2010.




Oh that Paris Shanghai jacket is gorgeous ,



ari said:


> A very old cardigan with a very old belt, the new skirt and boots)))




Gorgeous as always Ari, the sweater looks so beautiful, bet with today's inflated prices it would cost a fortune,


----------



## ari

Merry Christmas to my Chanel friends!


----------



## Baglover121

BBC said:


> I'm an Hermès customer, I have NO problem waiting!
> 
> !




BBC, this made my day! You have to trademark it! Print on a tee! 

I completely agree about the black jacket, I'm waiting  for the act 1 line to hit  the stores and see what they've got on,


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> It was funny to me when I mentioned that I'll come back and look again, the SA was giving me the line about how the black jackets fly out of the store and I'm thinking 1. It's Christmas Eve, lady, the store is about to close 2. They do black jackets at least a few times a year 3. I'm an Hermès customer, I have NO problem waiting!
> 
> Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!




Love this quote!!!!! So very true, in all respects. I chuckle when they tell me they can only hold something for 24 hours only to see it sitting there on the shelf unsold 3 months later.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Baglover121

Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Incredibly stylish Kat, just love it on you, and merry Xmas to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Paris Shanghai jacket is gorgeous ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always Ari, the sweater looks so beautiful, bet with today's inflated prices it would cost a fortune,




Thank you Baglover ! Lol!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,
> 
> View attachment 3222257




This is so classy! Fabulous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> Merry Christmas to you! I bought a pink and a beige jacket similar to the black, the pink is pretty soft and the beige is a bit hard as it has woven pink bits, you might need to size up.
> They had some colorful Blazers, but I don't like this look on me.




The problem isn't the size, it's the material. It's like wearing a jacket made out of hard plastic!



Baglover121 said:


> BBC, this made my day! You have to trademark it! Print on a tee!
> 
> I completely agree about the black jacket, I'm waiting  for the act 1 line to hit  the stores and see what they've got on,






Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this quote!!!!! So very true, in all respects. I chuckle when they tell me they can only hold something for 24 hours only to see it sitting there on the shelf unsold 3 months later.




Ha ha ha! Thank you BagLover and PBP!! Yeah, waiting until Chanel's next "season" is nothing compared to years I've endured at H! Anything less than six months, I'll hardly notice it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,
> 
> View attachment 3222257




SOOO pretty. [emoji92]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> Incredibly stylish Kat, just love it on you, and merry Xmas to you!



Thank you so much Baglover121. Happy holidays to you too. 



ari said:


> Merry Christmas Beautiful!



Thank you ari. Same to you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,
> 
> View attachment 3222257




Love this jacket and combination.


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> A very old cardigan with a very old belt, the new skirt and boots)))




Love this look ari.


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,
> 
> View attachment 3222257




Love this!!!!


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> Congrats Divababe, you finally found one.  It looks fabulous on you.  For a casual vibe, leave the jacket open with a tee and jeans.  I love the brooch, is that the one with the navy crystals?




Thank you! I will try the open style next time! The brooch is all clear crystals. Here's a close up.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> A very old cardigan with a very old belt, the new skirt and boots)))




Love this outfit! Merry Christmas!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> It looks great with any outfit!







ari said:


> Wow! Love this jacket, it gives very streamlined silhouette! It looks great on you!







ari said:


> Love it with these pants the best! It looks better balanced!







ari said:


> divababe, love it with these jeans!




Thank you so much ari! It's all thank you for all your inspiration!


----------



## divababe

footlocker said:


> The vest is from 2008 London collection ....the tweed that came with this vest is not easy to wear....
> 
> View attachment 3222140




Wow! Looks great!


----------



## divababe

footlocker said:


> Pls allow me to contribute.....this is how I wore my jacket from Shanghai collection
> 
> View attachment 3222138
> 
> 
> And this is from 2008 cruise collection.
> 
> View attachment 3222139
> 
> 
> I really like the collections from 2008 and 2010.




I really do love the Shanghai collection! Both jackets looks great on you!


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> Agree with how brooch lights up the look. Also wear a brooch on this dress today. Merry Christmas to all beautiful tpf friends! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222115




Merry Christmas to you as well! Love this dress on you!


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Thank you! I will try the open style next time! The brooch is all clear crystals. Here's a close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222285




That's pretty and adds some nice bling.


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> Merry Christmas to my Chanel friends!




Thanks Ari. Merry Christmas to everyone as well.


----------



## hopingoneday

Baglover121 said:


> Wearing my oldest and first black cardi/jacket today, it's from the 05 FW season, with VCA rose de Noel clip,
> 
> View attachment 3222257




Drop dead gorgeous


----------



## hopingoneday

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this jacket. It looks perfect on you. Also love the other one and the various looks.




This dress looks so stunning on you - although I suspect you could make a paper bag looks stylish! You wear your clothing beautifully.


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> Thank hopingoneday! These ones are Pucci. The black ones pages back are LV




Well, they look terrific


----------



## Antonia

Kat.Lee said:


> Agree with how brooch lights up the look. Also wear a brooch on this dress today. Merry Christmas to all beautiful tpf friends! [emoji319][emoji318]&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222115



What a gorgeous dress...I love this whole look!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> Merry Christmas to you as well! Love this dress on you!



Thank you divababe. I love all your pieces and combinations. 



hopingoneday said:


> This dress looks so stunning on you - although I suspect you could make a paper bag looks stylish! You wear your clothing beautifully.



Thank you so much hopingoneday. You are funny. 



Antonia said:


> What a gorgeous dress...I love this whole look!!



Thank you so much Antonia.


----------



## footlocker

divababe said:


> I really do love the Shanghai collection! Both jackets looks great on you!




Thx!


----------



## footlocker

Baglover121 said:


> Incredibly stylish Kat, just love it on you, and merry Xmas to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that Paris Shanghai jacket is gorgeous ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous as always Ari, the sweater looks so beautiful, bet with today's inflated prices it would cost a fortune,




Thanks. Merry Xmas!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Here's a look of the houndstooth jacket posted in Asians & Hermes thread. Thought I'd like to share with you beautiful ladies. It looks fresh and youthful to me; not sure about the very short shorts and the golden high heels though (the heels look too big on her).  Perhaps not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## lolalein

I wish there would be a topic just for the chanel brooches[emoji324]


----------



## Kat.Lee

And share this :


----------



## Kat.Lee

lolalein said:


> I wish there would be a topic just for the chanel brooches[emoji324]




Good idea. Perhaps we should initiate one thread of Chanel brooches dedicated to all the beautiful C brooches lovers to share their goodies! What do you say, dear ladies?


----------



## lolalein

Kat.Lee said:


> Good idea. Perhaps we should initiate one thread for Chanel brooches for all the beautiful C brooches lovers to share their goodies! What do you say, dear ladies?




I say [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> Good idea. Perhaps we should initiate one thread of Chanel brooches dedicated to all the beautiful C brooches lovers to share their goodies! What do you say, dear ladies?







lolalein said:


> I say [emoji106]&#127996;




Plz post the link if you ladies start one! It would be great to see all beautiful brooches and different ways everyone wears them!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this look ari.



Thank you Kat!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Love this outfit! Merry Christmas!



Thank you divababe!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's a look of the houndstooth jacket posted in Asians & Hermes thread. Thought I'd like to share with you beautiful ladies. It looks fresh and youthful to me; not sure about the very short shorts and the golden high heels though (the heels look too big on her).  Perhaps not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222694



I love this look on her! I can't think of pulling it of!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> And share this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222700



I think she shortened this jacket !


----------



## honeyshopper

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's a look of the houndstooth jacket posted in Asians & Hermes thread. Thought I'd like to share with you beautiful ladies. It looks fresh and youthful to me; not sure about the very short shorts and the golden high heels though (the heels look too big on her).  Perhaps not everyone's cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222694




Shorts no, but skinny capris would look nice.


----------



## divababe

Here's an article about Chanel jackets! Similar to Kat found on the Hermes thread about wearing shorts...there's one on wearing with work out outfit! I don't think i can pull that look at all! But thought I would share!

http://www.elle.com/fashion/g8314/the-chanel-jacketsix-ways-656587/?


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Here's an article about Chanel jackets! Similar to Kat found on the Hermes thread about wearing shorts...there's one on wearing with work out outfit! I don't think i can pull that look at all! But thought I would share!
> 
> http://www.elle.com/fashion/g8314/the-chanel-jacketsix-ways-656587/?




Thank you for this! Love the idea of a brooch thread.


----------



## Notorious Pink

divababe said:


> Here's an article about Chanel jackets! Similar to Kat found on the Hermes thread about wearing shorts...there's one on wearing with work out outfit! I don't think i can pull that look at all! But thought I would share!
> 
> http://www.elle.com/fashion/g8314/the-chanel-jacketsix-ways-656587/?




Great article! Love it over the dress. &#129300;


----------



## lolalein

Hi ,
I think it's better to open a new topic ( Eg. Chanel Brooch Lovers) to attract the right people to the right post to be able to share what we have and how we combine the outfit with.. Greetings ladies[emoji254]


----------



## gracekelly

lolalein said:


> Hi ,
> I think it's better to open a new topic ( Eg. Chanel Brooch Lovers) to attract the right people to the right post to be able to share what we have and how we combine the outfit with.. Greetings ladies[emoji254]



Sorry, I don't agree.  If you open a Chanel Brooch thread, the Mods may move it to _The Jewelry Box_  and then the connection will be lost.  I think it is better to just post the pieces on an article of clothing in this thread.  There is a thread in the Chanel Forum that is all about Chanel accessories and people post jewelry there as well.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-r...ssories-and-jewelry-here-313868-new-post.html


----------



## gracekelly

I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.


----------



## PoohBear

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.




That looks awesome! Glad you were inspired.


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.




I love this gracekelly. Love both combinations. And love your classy black jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Thank you PoohBear and Kat.Lee!  It's all thanks to you Kat!  I tried some other pieces and will post those pictures subsequently.  I do think that the ones pictured are perfect for each other.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Hi everybody hope X-mas was lovely for you all. No I'm looking for inspirations what alternative sort/colour of dress or skirt to match with my jacket
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji41]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

or a lighter color dress?


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.



i love it!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3224479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a lighter color dress?



hi Gellingh, I'd love with with cream- white skit/dress, but with these shoes you can easily wear it with black. the jacket is fab!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Thank you Ari, I'll look out for some cream or ivory dress for sure


----------



## ari

Today


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gellingh said:


> Hi everybody hope X-mas was lovely for you all. No I'm looking for inspirations what alternative sort/colour of dress or skirt to match with my jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41]




I like this one. The shoes are spot on!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Today




Love this ari.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3224479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a lighter color dress?




Also like this one. Cream dress or skirt?


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Thank you Ari, I'll look out for some cream or ivory dress for sure



I'd be interested to see it with black - it will repeat the pattern of the shoes


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this ari.



 Thank you Kat!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.




Love the brooches gracekelly. And I can see that the jacket is a true classic. You bought wisely.


----------



## hedgwin99

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.




Love this jacket with brooches [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> I'd be interested to see it with black - it will repeat the pattern of the shoes



Ari, I admire the way you make Chanel work for you on your mods as for all other posters too!
Love your sautoir Chanel with your jacket! I was thinking of buying one but finally got myself a brooch 16C instead today...
I will certainly try with black and maybe black stockings to wear the slingbacks early season and post it if it looks fine enough


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Today




Ooooo love your camel color jacket...do you mind sharing the designer on this? Thank you!


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> Hi everybody hope X-mas was lovely for you all. No I'm looking for inspirations what alternative sort/colour of dress or skirt to match with my jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41]







Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3224479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or a lighter color dress?




I like it with darker color for winter. However, think the lighter works as well! Is the jacket yellow or beige?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

divababe said:


> I like it with darker color for winter. However, think the lighter works as well! Is the jacket yellow or beige?




It's beige and cream not yellow and it's supposed to be for spring but I could easily wear it in winter the tweed is warm enough.


----------



## honeyshopper

Gellingh said:


> Hi everybody hope X-mas was lovely for you all. No I'm looking for inspirations what alternative sort/colour of dress or skirt to match with my jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji41]



Both work but I prefer the darker beige.  Like Ari stated, you can also wear the jacket with black and I would try winter white too.



ari said:


> Today



You look marvelous as always.


----------



## mrs.hu

Hi! Does anyone have this 15A jacket? I was wondering if the button (pictured below) is only supposed to be on the left sleeve or is it supposed to be on both sleeves? I only see one on the left sleeve on mine and not sure if it's supposed to be like that or not. TIA!


----------



## Antonia

ari said:


> Today



OMG, that necklace is


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this 15A jacket? I was wondering if the button (pictured below) is only supposed to be on the left sleeve or is it supposed to be on both sleeves? I only see one on the left sleeve on mine and not sure if it's supposed to be like that or not. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224819
> View attachment 3224820




Omg! We will be jacket twins! I think my SA have this one on sale and sending to me. I will check when I get mine! Any mod pics????


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> It's beige and cream not yellow and it's supposed to be for spring but I could easily wear it in winter the tweed is warm enough.




I think it will go with all colors! Maybe a pink skirt or dress or jeans? I can see it with so many different combinations! How about try it with a wine/purple for winter and see?


----------



## purplepoodles

gracekelly said:


> I enjoyed the posts from Kat.Lee and Ari showing us how to wear two brooches together.  I was so inspired I gave it a try myself.  Here are current Chanel pieces on a Chanel black jacket that I have had for many years.




Love it gracekelly. Great combo! Especially your lucky four leaf clover brooch.


----------



## divababe

My jacket is in alteration and I asked whether they could shorten it a bit and they said not if I wanted to keep the button details on the back. I got Saks to alter since I got the jacket from them. It looks longer in this pic than when I have it on.


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> View attachment 3224881
> 
> 
> My jacket is in alteration and I asked whether they could shorten it a bit and they said not if I wanted to keep the button details on the back. I got Saks to alter since I got the jacket from them. It looks longer in this pic than when I have it on.



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> It's beige and cream not yellow and it's supposed to be for spring but I could easily wear it in winter the tweed is warm enough.



So pretty and I agree with the other posters about cream.  How about winter white or brown? You should try with something black and post a picture.  Beige and black is such classic Chanel


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the brooches gracekelly. And I can see that the jacket is a true classic. You bought wisely.



Thanks Pup!  I try to be wise when it comes to this price point lol!  Had not worn it in a while so I made sure to wear it today with a Vintae Chanel Gripoix brooch.



ari said:


> i love it!



Thanks Ari!


----------



## gracekelly

hedgwin99 said:


> Love this jacket with brooches [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thanks hedgwin!


----------



## gracekelly

purplepoodles said:


> Love it gracekelly. Great combo! Especially your lucky four leaf clover brooch.



Good thing I discovered that i can wear it with those other two brooches because it was languishing in the box!  As you can see it is not very large so it gets lost easily on a jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

mrs.hu said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this 15A jacket? I was wondering if the button (pictured below) is only supposed to be on the left sleeve or is it supposed to be on both sleeves? I only see one on the left sleeve on mine and not sure if it's supposed to be like that or not. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224819
> View attachment 3224820



I have a couple of jackets that have a little Chanel plaque on one sleeve.  Did you ask the SA about the fact that there is only one button?  Didn't you get an extra with the little fabric swatch?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today



Just love everything about this ensemble Ari!  Pairing the houndstooth with the camel is just pure magic  I swoon over that necklace!


----------



## mrs.hu

divababe said:


> Omg! We will be jacket twins! I think my SA have this one on sale and sending to me. I will check when I get mine! Any mod pics????




I unfortunately have no mod pics...I'm actually still debating on whether to keep it or not...I think it is gorgeous and very well made but my hubby says it looks like a holiday sweater on me :/ Hoping it will look fabulous on you!! 



gracekelly said:


> I have a couple of jackets that have a little Chanel plaque on one sleeve.  Did you ask the SA about the fact that there is only one button?  Didn't you get an extra with the little fabric swatch?




My jacket didn't come with the little plastic ziplock with the extra fabric/buttons...I received the jacket in the mail and was disappointed to see that that was missing.


----------



## gracekelly

mrs.hu said:


> I unfortunately have no mod pics...I'm actually still debating on whether to keep it or not...I think it is gorgeous and very well made but my hubby says it looks like a holiday sweater on me :/ Hoping it will look fabulous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jacket didn't come with the little plastic ziplock with the extra fabric/buttons...I received the jacket in the mail and was disappointed to see that that was missing.



Call them up and tell them to send it to you!!!  Sometimes hey hold onto them thinking the buyer doesn't know about it.  Very sneaky!


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> I unfortunately have no mod pics...I'm actually still debating on whether to keep it or not...I think it is gorgeous and very well made but my hubby says it looks like a holiday sweater on me :/ Hoping it will look fabulous on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My jacket didn't come with the little plastic ziplock with the extra fabric/buttons...I received the jacket in the mail and was disappointed to see that that was missing.




Your hubby is funny! I guess it's the red and green tweed that looks like Xmas!


----------



## bash

Kat.Lee said:


> Also got this jacket.
> ari - inspired by you, I also got two brooches on. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220974



Hi ^_^ is this jacket available in the winter sale? And how much is it after the %40. TIA


----------



## Kat.Lee

bash said:


> Hi ^_^ is this jacket available in the winter sale? And how much is it after the %40. TIA




This is from current season. No sale. [emoji16]


----------



## bash

Kat.Lee said:


> This is from current season. No sale. [emoji16]



I love it &#128149; Enjoy it


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Ari, I admire the way you make Chanel work for you on your mods as for all other posters too!
> Love your sautoir Chanel with your jacket! I was thinking of buying one but finally got myself a brooch 16C instead today...
> I will certainly try with black and maybe black stockings to wear the slingbacks early season and post it if it looks fine enough



*Gellingh*, please post mod pictures, I love this jacket!  and let us see the brooch the shoes look great on you!



honeyshopper said:


> Both work but I prefer the darker beige.  Like Ari stated, you can also wear the jacket with black and I would try winter white too.
> 
> 
> 
> You look marvelous as always.


Thank you *honeyshopper*



mrs.hu said:


> Hi! Does anyone have this 15A jacket? I was wondering if the button (pictured below) is only supposed to be on the left sleeve or is it supposed to be on both sleeves? I only see one on the left sleeve on mine and not sure if it's supposed to be like that or not. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224819
> View attachment 3224820


I don't but I like this jacket!  please post mod pictures!



Antonia said:


> OMG, that necklace is


Thank you *Antonia*


divababe said:


> View attachment 3224881
> 
> 
> My jacket is in alteration and I asked whether they could shorten it a bit and they said not if I wanted to keep the button details on the back. I got Saks to alter since I got the jacket from them. It looks longer in this pic than when I have it on.



divababe, I think it is meant to be longer, Now looking at you I think it would look great with flared jeans and high heels.



gracekelly said:


> Thanks Pup!  I try to be wise when it comes to this price point lol!  Had not worn it in a while so I made sure to wear it today with a Vintae Chanel Gripoix brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari!



Oh, love that brooch!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Just love everything about this ensemble Ari!  Pairing the houndstooth with the camel is just pure magic  I swoon over that necklace!



thank you gracekelly


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Ooooo love your camel color jacket...do you mind sharing the designer on this? Thank you!



Thank you divababe, it is a very old miu miu coat, I pulled it out as it's a bit longer than what I currently wear, It covers well my Chanel skits. It has a very big flared skirt and it was veyr fashion forward back then. sorry for the bad picture.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Thanks Pup!  I try to be wise when it comes to this price point lol!  Had not worn it in a while so I made sure to wear it today with a Vintae Chanel Gripoix brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari!




That brooch is so very pretty!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> *Gellingh*, please post mod pictures, I love this jacket!  and let us see the brooch the shoes look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *honeyshopper*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't but I like this jacket!  please post mod pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Antonia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divababe, I think it is meant to be longer, Now looking at you I think it would look great with flared jeans and high heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, love that brooch!




Thank you for sharing and comments
That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a bourgeoise granny look nevermind


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Went off with some Adidas


----------



## Kat.Lee

bash said:


> I love it [emoji177] Enjoy it




Thank you bash.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gellingh said:


> Thank you for sharing and comments
> That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
> Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a bourgeoise granny look nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225312




I like this look on you Gellingh.


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> Thank you for sharing and comments
> That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
> Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a bourgeoise granny look nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225312




You look lovely. Geez.., the comment by your daughter was not nice although typical for girls of a certain age. There are times I'm sad I don't have a daughter. This is not one of them.  Anyway.. I think you look great.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> divababe, I think it is meant to be longer, Now looking at you I think it would look great with flared jeans and high heels.!




I did save on pair of flare jeans! Will try that when I pick up!


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> Thank you for sharing and comments
> That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
> Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a bourgeoise granny look nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225312




Your DD is funny and guess what! When you pass down your Chanel items to her in the future or when she tries to borrow Chanel items from you, kindly remind her the same remarks! I think it looks great on you!


----------



## Kat.Lee

ari said:


> Thank you divababe, it is a very old miu miu coat, I pulled it out as it's a bit longer than what I currently wear, It covers well my Chanel skits. It has a very big flared skirt and it was veyr fashion forward back then. sorry for the bad picture.




You look fabulous, always ari.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Thank you divababe, it is a very old miu miu coat, I pulled it out as it's a bit longer than what I currently wear, It covers well my Chanel skits. It has a very big flared skirt and it was veyr fashion forward back then. sorry for the bad picture.




I love the coat! I am looking for a camel color jacket and would appreciate any leads! I missed a great Ralph Lauren one last year! I think flare skirts and jeans are back in style! I see tons of flare skirts! You have a great wardrobe!


----------



## Kat.Lee

Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.


----------



## tulipfield

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




Love this!!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I love the coat! I am looking for a camel color jacket and would appreciate any leads! I missed a great Ralph Lauren one last year! I think flare skirts and jeans are back in style! I see tons of flare skirts! You have a great wardrobe!



thank you Divababe, what about this one from Balmain? if you decide on it have in mind that is very slim in the sleeves. I work out and have ralatevely big arms. I ordered one online - I can barely fit my arms in it


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356



I love that dress! it looks amazing on you! Conrgats Kat!


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> You look fabulous, always ari.



Thank you Kat!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I did save on pair of flare jeans! Will try that when I pick up!



please post pictures! I have put my jacket away waiting for spring to come to wear it!


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




The dress looks better on you than I have seen on the runway!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Your DD is funny and guess what! When you pass down your Chanel items to her in the future or when she tries to borrow Chanel items from you, kindly remind her the same remarks! I think it looks great on you!




Good one!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji6]


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Thank you for sharing and comments
> That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
> Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a bourgeoise granny look nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225312


Interesting look! it is not granny for sure! 
but I do feel sometimes like a bourgeoise granny in a way she is right, but that is the look of Chanel


----------



## Antonia

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356



This is such a gorgeous dress, I love all the details on it.  Love your H bracelets too!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> thank you Divababe, what about this one from Balmain? if you decide on it have in mind that is very slim in the sleeves. I work out and have ralatevely big arms. I ordered one online - I can barely fit my arms in it




Oooo...it is so cute! I have fat arms so don't know how it would fit. Will have to check with my SAand see if they have it! Thank you Ari!


----------



## ladysarah

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356


Beautiful in every way! What kind of bag do you think would look best? Classic or maybe a small clutch?


----------



## Baglover121

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




So beautiful Kat,


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look lovely. Geez.., the comment by your daughter was not nice although typical for girls of a certain age. There are times I'm sad I don't have a daughter. This is not one of them.  Anyway.. I think you look great.




You're 100% right it's a teenage kind of reply but it's still nice to have a daughter and she's quite a fashion expert for her age..


----------



## Pourquoipas2

divababe said:


> I love the coat! I am looking for a camel color jacket and would appreciate any leads! I missed a great Ralph Lauren one last year! I think flare skirts and jeans are back in style! I see tons of flare skirts! You have a great wardrobe!




Love it, classy and typically Chanel, congrats


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Interesting look! it is not granny for sure!
> 
> but I do feel sometimes like a bourgeoise granny in a way she is right, but that is the look of Chanel




Yes it is and it suits me better than anything else IMO and I really love the 20'-50' style with a modern interpretation. Some ladies really look gorgeous with destroyed jeans and cropped tops under a Chanel jacket but that won't work for all of us. The quality and timelessness will always inspire all sorts of people and that's just nice to see.


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356



Beautiful!!


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> Thank you for sharing and comments
> That's what I tried out today, I guess I need a pop of color with my outfits. So happy with my brooch I was planning to start a little collection ( not exclusively Chanel maybe)
> Was happy but my grumpy DD says it's a *bourgeoise granny look* nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225312



Too funny!  Wait until she wants to borrow it.  Several years ago the younger posters on the Hermes thread used to say that about the Kelly bag and now they all want them!  I am reminded of a Joan Rivers epithet:  Grow Up!

You keep on doing what you are doing


----------



## Gerry

Speaking of arms and shoulders......I had two great Chanel jackets altered in those areas by a top notch men's tailor and was SOOO happy. Unfortunately, after several years in Florida I had to sell them. They were just too hot for here. WAHHHHH


Now , I look for blouses or thin sweaters to buy. They were too beautiful to live in a closet and come out once or twice a year!!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> thank you Divababe, what about this one from Balmain? if you decide on it have in mind that is very slim in the sleeves. I work out and have ralatevely big arms. I ordered one online - I can barely fit my arms in it



Beautiful jacket!  You can lower the armhole if it is too tight provided they give you enough fabric and the seams are not notched.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Interesting look! it is not granny for sure!
> but I do feel sometimes like a bourgeoise granny in a way she is right, but that is the look of Chanel



My husband was of that mindset until I informed him that Chanel jackets were very hot with the 20 something set and I showed him pictures.  Now he gets it.  It is all in the styling and I don't think you look granny at all.  You are tres elegant!


----------



## Baglover121

Gellingh said:


> Went off with some Adidas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225313




I actually like it,


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> My husband was of that mindset until I informed him that Chanel jackets were very hot with the 20 something set and I showed him pictures.  Now he gets it.  It is all in the styling and I don't think you look granny at all.  You are tres elegant!




I started buying Chanel jackets at 23, 9 years later still have most of them, did give a few away, kicking myself for that now, They never look dated, even the none classic ones, 

I've seen lots of young girls in their 20s wearing Chanel jackets with shorts, distressed /boyfriend denim , 




^ love this look, so me, but I'd give the shirt some ironing first [emoji4],


----------



## honeyshopper

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356



You look lovely in that dress Kat.  It compliments your figure.


----------



## Kat.Lee

tulipfield said:


> Love this!!



Thank you tulipfield. 


ari said:


> I love that dress! it looks amazing on you! Conrgats Kat!



Thank you ari. 



divababe said:


> The dress looks better on you than I have seen on the runway!



Thank you divababe. That's very kind of you. 



Antonia said:


> This is such a gorgeous dress, I love all the details on it.  Love your H bracelets too!



Thank you Antonia. 


ladysarah said:


> Beautiful in every way! What kind of bag do you think would look best? Classic or maybe a small clutch?



Thank you ladysarah. I think both would work but I'll go for classic more I think. Thanks for the idea. 



Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful Kat,



Thank you Baglover121. 



gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you gracekelly



honeyshopper said:


> You look lovely in that dress Kat.  It compliments your figure.



Thank you honeyshopper. It's a little drop waist style but very comfortable. Also love the side pockets. My SA was very sweet to have kept the last piece while many clients were waiting for it.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful jacket!  You can lower the armhole if it is too tight provided they give you enough fabric and the seams are not notched.



thank you it is good idea that I will def try!


----------



## divababe

Speaking of houndstooth, I think the little guy rocked that suit!!! He's the most adorable model!


----------



## takeoutbox

I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.




Omg!!! Love this one! Do you mind sharing the tag info and more detail and mod pics??? Congrats!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..


----------



## hopingoneday

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.




What were you having altered? It looks great in this picture! Which collection is this?


----------



## hopingoneday

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..




Beautiful fantasy tweed and a classic shape.


----------



## hermesBB

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




Love this look on you!


----------



## hermesBB

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..




Classic shape with a twist ~~~ awesome find!!!


----------



## hermesBB

Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~


----------



## Pourquoipas2

hermesBB said:


> Classic shape with a twist ~~~ awesome find!!!




In fact it was a super nice SA that found it for me after I explained some time ago what I was looking for, perfect shopping experience!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

hermesBB said:


> Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~
> 
> View attachment 3226543




Love your dresscoat, I hope you can enjoy wintertime  in this elegant dress.


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..



Love this and such pretty colors.  This type of fabric is great for trips as they are easy to pack and don't wrinkle.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~
> 
> View attachment 3226543



Very cool look!  Love the cinched waist.


----------



## takeoutbox

hopingoneday said:


> What were you having altered? It looks great in this picture! Which collection is this?



Thanks. I am not having it altered even though its a size bigger than what I should take and the shoulders could use a bit of alterations but i dont want to spend money on alterations.  I dont know the exact collection but its 2015


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Omg!!! Love this one! Do you mind sharing the tag info and more detail and mod pics??? Congrats!!!



Thanks divababe unfortunately i dont have the jacket yet i wont have it until after the 10th,  i can gicw you more info when i get it.  A friend is bringing back for me from the u.s i tried it on at my local boutique before hence the pic.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Thanks divababe unfortunately i dont have the jacket yet i wont have it until after the 10th,  i can gicw you more info when i get it.  A friend is bringing back for me from the u.s i tried it on at my local boutique before hence the pic.




Oh that's awesome and such a great friend! Please do share the info when you get it!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~
> 
> View attachment 3226543




Love it!!!


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..




I actually love the colors!


----------



## takeoutbox

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..



This is beautiful!


----------



## divababe

More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
	

		
			
		

		
	





The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.


----------



## divababe

I also got two ivory dresses to try with my houndstooth. I think if I keep the houndstooth, it will be for casual only unless I can find some more ivory dressy pants!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.


Really like the dress on you.  What size is the jkt?  I almost came very close to buying this jkt also but since i cant try it on prior to buying over the phone and returning not being an option i decided to pass.  It does look big on u but i really like the style.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Really like the dress on you.  What size is the jkt?  I almost came very close to buying this jkt also but since i cant try it on prior to buying over the phone and returning not being an option i decided to pass.  It does look big on u but i really like the style.




Thank you!!! The dress is a perfect fit! I would have a couple minor tweaks, but not much at all! The jacket is a size 38...I thought it was a 36...that's my normal size. I am taking it in and see if they can tailor the shoulder and all. But the jacket is also cute on! I can wear it very often during early spring or fall and even winter here!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Thank you!!! The dress is a perfect fit! I would have a couple minor tweaks, but not much at all! The jacket is a size 38...I thought it was a 36...that's my normal size. I am taking it in and see if they can tailor the shoulder and all. But the jacket is also cute on! I can wear it very often during early spring or fall and even winter here!



U should keep both then.  I saw the dress irl before it wAs very nice.  Chanel rtw is so addictive lol.  I bought a sweatercoat during the sale and other than the blk jkt i have one other sweaterdress from years ago but now I want more.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> U should keep both then.  I saw the dress irl before it wAs very nice.  Chanel rtw is so addictive lol.  I bought a sweatercoat during the sale and other than the blk jkt i have one other sweaterdress from years ago but now I want more.




It is super addictive! Hahaha is the black jacket on sale? I don't think I saw it on sale! Do you mind letting me know where (store or boutique) you found it in the US?


----------



## Kat.Lee

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..




Love this jacket. Can go with so many things.


----------



## Kat.Lee

hermesBB said:


> Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~
> 
> View attachment 3226543




So beautiful hermesBB.


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.




They both look on you. I tried the dress as well but I'm too petite to pull it off. You carry it so well.


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> I also got two ivory dresses to try with my houndstooth. I think if I keep the houndstooth, it will be for casual only unless I can find some more ivory dressy pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226935
> View attachment 3226936
> View attachment 3226937
> View attachment 3226938




I like both dresses with the jacket but I like the 2nd one a bit more.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Another brooch to go with this knit dress.


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> Another brooch to go with this knit dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226981



How cute and whimsical!


----------



## Jayne1

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.



Stunning!  More than stunning and I like how you are wearing it here.  

Are you getting it from the States because of price?


----------



## ari

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.



This is a very beautiful jacket takeoutbox! And it looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..



We are cousins on this jacket Gellingh! Mine is slightly longer and has different buttoning and slightly different colors. It is my favorite jacket! Everyone is impressed by this jacket, even people that don't understand fashion)))  it is soft and very wearable, it doesn't wrinkle, I wear it on planes when I travel, you can dress it up and down  here is a picture with jeans, a bit foggy, I had to take it in a bit in the shoulders and now looks better. I was so in love that I bought the last one in a bigger size.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Allow me to share one I recent bought, can wear it open as a coat or close as a dress~~~
> 
> View attachment 3226543



Gorgeous hermesBB! I love how it looks on you!  What is the lining on th lapels? It is beautiful !


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.



I love the jacket, maybe needs to be worn open with a nice cream satin / silk blouse to play it against the heavy material and jeans- that is how I see it. 
I love that dress- we are twins on it )))  yes it is sparkly but you can dress it down, I wear it with black elegant over the knee boots, or platform shoes- it kind of needs something heavy on the feet. I also plan to wear it as a coat during spring with black leather leggings and a white blouse. The princess of Monaco has the dress )))


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I also got two ivory dresses to try with my houndstooth. I think if I keep the houndstooth, it will be for casual only unless I can find some more ivory dressy pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226935
> View attachment 3226936
> View attachment 3226937
> View attachment 3226938



I like the second one better- agree with Kat on this. Maybe the color is a bit light.


----------



## ari

Kat.Lee said:


> Another brooch to go with this knit dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226981



Love that brooch Kat- it is totally perfect for the dress. You wear it so well!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.




Love the dress on you but it's probably quite warm in daily life


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> We are cousins on this jacket Gellingh! Mine is slightly longer and has different buttoning and slightly different colors. It is my favorite jacket! Everyone is impressed by this jacket, even people that don't understand fashion)))  it is soft and very wearable, it doesn't wrinkle, I wear it on planes when I travel, you can dress it up and down  here is a picture with jeans, a bit foggy, I had to take it in a bit in the shoulders and now looks better. I was so in love that I bought the last one in a bigger size.




Yes it's very similar so to see but mine has a slightly ballooning cut with cuffs. I also asked to have some silk sewn to the inside of my wrists as the tweed keeps catching my bracelet. Hope I'll love it like you do. I need a 44 so it's not so easy to find a good fit so I was happy,,


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Kat.Lee said:


> Another brooch to go with this knit dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226981




This dress is perfect as is the brooch, it is one of the best of the brasserie collection and it suits your figure perfectly, enjoy


----------



## Pourquoipas2

divababe said:


> I also got two ivory dresses to try with my houndstooth. I think if I keep the houndstooth, it will be for casual only unless I can find some more ivory dressy pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226935
> View attachment 3226936
> View attachment 3226937
> View attachment 3226938




Personally I prefer a straight dress under the jacket like the first but maybe you find a slightly darker hue to make the jacket stand out more


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> Another brooch to go with this knit dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226981




Love the dress on you with the brooch!


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> They both look on you. I tried the dress as well but I'm too petite to pull it off. You carry it so well.




Thank you Kat! I am only 5'2! Hehehe i think the picture or my phone makes me look more balance!


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> Personally I prefer a straight dress under the jacket like the first but maybe you find a slightly darker hue to make the jacket stand out more




Thank you gellingh for the suggestion! I need to take the jacket with me to NYC next week to shop for what goes with it! I am still having a hard time dressing this up. [emoji17]


----------



## divababe

Gellingh said:


> Love the dress on you but it's probably quite warm in daily life




Thank you!!! It actually doesn't feel heavy and it's not heavy on! The only thing that gives me pause is the silver in the dress which is very sparkly! I thought would be such a great one to wear for New Year's Eve! However, it doesn't fit my daily life to have that much shimmer. It's such a great fit so I really want to keep it!


----------



## mrs.hu

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




You look soo amazing!! Can I ask how much this dress costs? Thank you!!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I like the second one better- agree with Kat on this. Maybe the color is a bit light.




Thank you Ari! The second dress is cute by itself! It's such a steal! I have a lot of cream color tops, but not many in dresses or pants! I wear pants a lot more in my daily profession. My SA is trying to find me the skirt!


----------



## mrs.hu

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.




The jacket and dress both look fabulous on you!! Was there a plaque on only the one sleeve? [emoji6]


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I love the jacket, maybe needs to be worn open with a nice cream satin / silk blouse to play it against the heavy material and jeans- that is how I see it.
> 
> I love that dress- we are twins on it )))  yes it is sparkly but you can dress it down, I wear it with black elegant over the knee boots, or platform shoes- it kind of needs something heavy on the feet. I also plan to wear it as a coat during spring with black leather leggings and a white blouse. The princess of Monaco has the dress )))




Thank you for the suggestions! The jacket is heavy!  I hope they can tailor it in the shoulders as its big on me! Thank you for pulling the picture of the princess, I remember seeing the picture before but didn't even realize it's the same dress! Hahaha I am going to try the coat option because I don't think I will wear as a dress in my daily life because it doesn't suit my work. [emoji53]


----------



## divababe

Happy New Year's Eve everyone! Hope your new year is filled with Chanel's! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji323]


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> How cute and whimsical!




Thank you gracekelly. 


ari said:


> Love that brooch Kat- it is totally perfect for the dress. You wear it so well!




Thanks ari. 


Gellingh said:


> This dress is perfect as is the brooch, it is one of the best of the brasserie collection and it suits your figure perfectly, enjoy



Thank you so much Gellingh. 



divababe said:


> Love the dress on you with the brooch!



Thank you divababe. 



mrs.hu said:


> You look soo amazing!! Can I ask how much this dress costs? Thank you!!



Thank you mrs.hu. It costs HK$36,000 (approx US$4,700). HTH.


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> Thank you Kat! I am only 5'2! Hehehe i think the picture or my phone makes me look more balance!




You do look tall in your photos.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Giving it a try with the chain belt on this dress.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Got these flower stickers from Chanel. 
Wishing all beautiful ladies a wonderful New Year's Eve. [emoji312][emoji313][emoji92][emoji94]


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.




Both look so good on you, keep both!! Unless you won't be able to wear the dress that much?


----------



## Notorious Pink

divababe said:


> More sale items showed up at my door...what do you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226929
> View attachment 3226930
> 
> 
> The dress fits sooo well, but it's too sparkly for me as a dress. The jacket is big and would need to be taken in quite a bit.




Loooove the jacket...gorgeous. Definitely a keeper!



Kat.Lee said:


> Another brooch to go with this knit dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226981




Fabulous on you!


----------



## Antonia

divababe said:


> Happy New Year's Eve everyone! Hope your new year is filled with Chanel's! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji323][emoji323][emoji323]



I second this!!


----------



## Antonia

Kat.Lee said:


> Got these flower stickers from Chanel.
> Wishing all beautiful ladies a wonderful New Year's Eve. [emoji312][emoji313][emoji92][emoji94]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227167




That is so cool, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## takeoutbox

Jayne1 said:


> Stunning!  More than stunning and I like how you are wearing it here.
> 
> Are you getting it from the States because of price?



Thanks jayne i was just throwing it over what i was wearing that day lol.  Price is comparable if you do straight concersion but i had some usd to spend so it kinda worked out to be cheaper in a sense.


----------



## takeoutbox

ari said:


> This is a very beautiful jacket takeoutbox! And it looks great on you, congrats!



Thanks!  I was surprised abt this jacket because it was so plain looking on the hanger not so much hanger appeal for sure.


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> It is super addictive! Hahaha is the black jacket on sale? I don't think I saw it on sale! Do you mind letting me know where (store or boutique) you found it in the US?



No it was not. black jackets never go on sale apparently.  The jacket is very very plain other than the camelia buttons and the four pockets theres not much detail otherwise.  There are two side slits as well which im not too big of a fan of but i figured this will prob be the only blk chanel jkt i can afford lol because of its price point (which reflects the lack of details).


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> Giving it a try with the chain belt on this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227150



I am a huge fan of the belt, but I think the dress doesn't really need it. I would wear the belt with something plainer.  Two stars competing KWIM?  One of my friends just wore the belt with an all black silk blouse and pleated skirt and it was just fabulous


----------



## Kat.Lee

BBC said:


> Fabulous on you!



Thank you BBC 



Antonia said:


> That is so cool, thanks for sharing!!




[emoji2]


----------



## Kat.Lee

gracekelly said:


> I am a huge fan of the belt, but I think the dress doesn't really need it. I would wear the belt with something plainer.  Two stars competing KWIM?  One of my friends just wore the belt with an all black silk blouse and pleated skirt and it was just fabulous




Thank you for the good input. I appreciate it. I'll go back to wear my cute brooch without the belt and wear the belt with plain colour dress. Happy new year to you! [emoji4][emoji92]


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> No it was not. black jackets never go on sale apparently.  The jacket is very very plain other than the camelia buttons and the four pockets theres not much detail otherwise.  There are two side slits as well which im not too big of a fan of but i figured this will prob be the only blk chanel jkt i can afford lol because of its price point (which reflects the lack of details).




Thank you for all the detail! I am going to try this on when I go to NY next week! I think this is the one you got?


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> The jacket and dress both look fabulous on you!! Was there a plaque on only the one sleeve? [emoji6]




Let me check when I get home! I completely forgot that I was going to check for you!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Thank you for all the detail! I am going to try this on when I go to NY next week! I think this is the one you got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227476



No this is not at all what i got although i did try it on as well.  it has all the makings of the perfect little black jcket except the fabric was so delicate im afraid i will prob snag it in one wear and also it's very rough against the skin as the jkt is not lined, beautiful stunning jkt otherwise.  Alot pricier than mine as well.


----------



## takeoutbox

I think this is a better picture of it posted awhile back by another member.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> I think this is a better picture of it posted awhile back by another member.







takeoutbox said:


> No this is not at all what i got although i did try it on as well.  it has all the makings of the perfect little black jcket except the fabric was so delicate im afraid i will prob snag it in one wear and also it's very rough against the skin as the jkt is not lined, beautiful stunning jkt otherwise.  Alot pricier than mine as well.




Thank you for sharing this! Will have to try it! Yes I do agree it could be rough without the lining!


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> The jacket and dress both look fabulous on you!! Was there a plaque on only the one sleeve? [emoji6]




Hi there, sorry that I completely forgot to respond till today! There's one charm on the left side of the sleeve. Nothing on the right and I have all the extra fabric and don't see an extra in there either.


----------



## mrs.hu

divababe said:


> Hi there, sorry that I completely forgot to respond till today! There's one charm on the left side of the sleeve. Nothing on the right and I have all the extra fabric and don't see an extra in there either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230940




Thank you for your help, divababe!!! [emoji8]


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> Thank you for your help, divababe!!! [emoji8]




You are very welcome! Have you decided to keep yours? Any mod pics?


----------



## divababe

Finally picked up my jacket!!!


----------



## ladysarah

I ve always admired the way Kate wears hers...


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Finally picked up my jacket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231387




Looks great!



ladysarah said:


> I ve always admired the way Kate wears hers...




Yes, this is what I try to achieve- a nonchalant way of mixing the jackets with nonchanel items in a way that looks put together but not overly fussy. Of course I don't come close to what Kate achieves. She's a master.


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> Finally picked up my jacket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231387




Yay!! Beautiful 



ladysarah said:


> I ve always admired the way Kate wears hers...




Lady sara oh yes! It's from the Venice resort show I think,


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Yay!! Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady sara oh yes! It's from the Venice resort show I think,



I believe it is from Paris-Moscow 2009 Fall


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> I ve always admired the way Kate wears hers...



Kate is the master at mixing high/low and looking amazing-effortless cool is what Kate embodies!     I yearn to achieve it!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> I believe it is from Paris-Moscow 2009 Fall








Isn't it this?


----------



## gracekelly

Gosh, is Karl repeating himself?  Here is a pic of Paris-Moscow.  







They are so similar, but I think you are correct.  Karl, baby, do something different!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Gosh, is Karl repeating himself?  Here is a pic of Paris-Moscow.
> 
> d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2015/10/29/chanel_paris_moscow_collection_red_jacket_38_1446099381_bbcc49a4.jpg
> 
> They are so similar, but I think you are correct.  Karl, baby, do something different!




But it's so good! I can see why he would repeat it. Do it again Karl!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> But it's so good! I can see why he would repeat it. Do it again Karl!



haha!  But really, they are too much alike.  It is making me think of PT Barnum and not in a good way


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> Yay!! Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady sara oh yes! It's from the Venice resort show I think,







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, this is what I try to achieve- a nonchalant way of mixing the jackets with nonchanel items in a way that looks put together but not overly fussy. Of course I don't come close to what Kate achieves. She's a master.




Thank you both!!!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Gosh, is Karl repeating himself?  Here is a pic of Paris-Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so similar, but I think you are correct.  Karl, baby, do something different!


Is that your jacket gracekelly? You have all the greats, please do post more modelling shots!


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> Is that your jacket gracekelly? You have all the greats, please do post more modelling shots!




This one is better than the other one. I don't like the pockets over the chest area as much. You do have the best pieces gracekelly.


----------



## tannfran

divababe said:


> Finally picked up my jacket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231387




Wow!!!   Perfection on you.


----------



## melisande

gracekelly said:


> haha!  But really, they are too much alike.  It is making me think of PT Barnum and not in a good way



The Venice red is actually an unlined (quite thin) cashmere cardigan, though...  and your is a fully lined jacket -- which looks to be made out of a wool or wool mix?


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Gosh, is Karl repeating himself?  Here is a pic of Paris-Moscow.
> 
> d2xngy2dw7hums.cloudfront.net/media/photos/products/2015/10/29/chanel_paris_moscow_collection_red_jacket_38_1446099381_bbcc49a4.jpg
> 
> They are so similar, but I think you are correct.  Karl, baby, do something different!




That is gorgeous Gracekelly, I wish they would repeat it again too, the funny thing is the moment I saw the cardi on the runway I decided to get it, but I ended up  choosing a beautiful boucle red dress instead,  i thought that a cardi is a classic Chanel staple ,  it's bound to happen again..no it did not ,, still waiting  for it [emoji30]


----------



## divababe

tannfran said:


> Wow!!!   Perfection on you.




Thank you! You are super sweet!


----------



## divababe

I went and tried on some jackets tonight at NYC! I am so happy to share each with you all! Please bare with me as there are many black jackets so it may be difficult to tell!


----------



## divababe

Ok, first up is the cruise jacket I was going to look at. I attached the runway photo as well. This jacket like another tpfer said, is not lined. I would have to wear something underneath as it is going to be rough on the skin if not layer. I like it, what do you think?


----------



## divababe

So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.


----------



## divababe

This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.


----------



## divababe

Last one!!! This is from 15A (I think). It's the only one, but very cute and great price even not on sale!


----------



## divababe

Sorry for my dirty iPhone case, I never got a new one! Hehehehe


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.
> 
> View attachment 3231787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231786



Love this jacket, it looks nice on in the picture maybe they can make some alteration magic on the fit.


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231794



Also lovw this one on u!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Also lovw this one on u!







takeoutbox said:


> Love this jacket, it looks nice on in the picture maybe they can make some alteration magic on the fit.




Thank you!!! I love the one you got and haven't found it yet! But checking a couple more places tomorrow so fingers crossed!


----------



## mrs.hu

divababe said:


> You are very welcome! Have you decided to keep yours? Any mod pics?




I returned it  in the end, I liked it but I wasn't in love with it and think I only wanted to love it because it was on sale. So back it went.


----------



## divababe

mrs.hu said:


> I returned it  in the end, I liked it but I wasn't in love with it and think I only wanted to love it because it was on sale. So back it went.




Completely understand! I think it's hard to beat the sale, but they are still very expensive items and definitely have to be in love with the items whatever it is!


----------



## ari

I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!




Looks great on you.i love how you mixed the farandole and the pearls.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Finally picked up my jacket!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231387


It is a very nice jacket! 


ladysarah said:


> I ve always admired the way Kate wears hers...


YES! 


Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3231480
> 
> 
> Isn't it this?


Love that one too!



gracekelly said:


> Gosh, is Karl repeating himself?  Here is a pic of Paris-Moscow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is even better!
> 
> They are so similar, but I think you are correct.  Karl, baby, do something different!





divababe said:


> So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.
> 
> View attachment 3231787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231786


*divababe*, Love the beige jacket on you!


divababe said:


> This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231794


This one look good too, but the beige is more special IMHO


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great on you.i love how you mixed the farandole and the pearls.



*Pocketbook Pup* thank you! here I'm ready for work - so it is a bit more formal.


----------



## takeoutbox

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!



Wow such a great outfit.  Do you have a favourite piece in your collection?


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Thank you!!! I love the one you got and haven't found it yet! But checking a couple more places tomorrow so fingers crossed!


Saks has it.  Good luck! Looking forward to more pictures!   Did u pick up anything yet?


----------



## ari

takeoutbox said:


> Wow such a great outfit.  Do you have a favourite piece in your collection?



Dear takeoutbox, thank you! Yes, so far I love my lesage jacket the best!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> It is a very nice jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> 
> 
> Love that one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *divababe*, Love the beige jacket on you!
> 
> 
> 
> This one look good too, but the beige is more special IMHO




Thank you Ari! I love the beige too and going to see if there's a 38 available to try!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Saks has it.  Good luck! Looking forward to more pictures!   Did u pick up anything yet?




Will check Saks out later today or tomorrow! I haven't picked anything up yet because the SA is checking on a few things! These are all non sale items...so in no hurry! Hehehehe


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!




Wow you look amazing! Love the jacket [emoji106]


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Will check Saks out later today or tomorrow! I haven't picked anything up yet because the SA is checking on a few things! These are all non sale items...so in no hurry! Hehehehe



In my city even reg price goods r "you snooze u loose". For example the blk scratchy jkt is all sold out in my size already,  pretty slim pickings.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> In my city even reg price goods r "you snooze u loose". For example the blk scratchy jkt is all sold out in my size already,  pretty slim pickings.




Let me know if you need some good SA that will ship internationally! I have a couple very good ones in Saks and in BG!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!




Beautiful Ari, love how you mix and match things, wether it's clothes or accessorise always spot on,


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231794




I like this best Diva, it looks so right, and one you can dress many ways, I like the beige too, but the fit of this black jacket looks so right on you,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful Ari, love how you mix and match things, wether it's clothes or accessorise always spot on,



Thank dear Baglover, I remember that I didn't want to try this cardigan as it looked so big, but my SA adviced me to try 34 / I wear 38/ and it was just perfect, it was the summer sale in 2012, I'm still wearing it with pleasure. It looks great with jeans. We were on vacation in LA and I entered the boutique in BH and the Sale was starting, I bought so many beautiful things just by chance))


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Wow you look amazing! Love the jacket [emoji106]



Thank you Natalie!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Thank you Ari! I love the beige too and going to see if there's a 38 available to try!



I also sized up in this jacket. Can't wait for the summer to wear it!


----------



## periogirl28

divababe said:


> Last one!!! This is from 15A (I think). It's the only one, but very cute and great price even not on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3231801
> View attachment 3231802



I have this jacket in Navy and the black Cruise one. If you are happy with the fit, go for it! I know the black is scratchy but I would wear a T under it anyway. 
Went to the sale and got the turnlock cashmere cardigan in pink. Glad I waited and got it on sale instead of full price.


----------



## Freckles1

divababe said:


> Ok, first up is the cruise jacket I was going to look at. I attached the runway photo as well. This jacket like another tpfer said, is not lined. I would have to wear something underneath as it is going to be rough on the skin if not layer. I like it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231779
> View attachment 3231780
> View attachment 3231782
> View attachment 3231785







divababe said:


> So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.
> 
> View attachment 3231787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231786







divababe said:


> This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231794




Divababe I tried on both of these jackets and actually chose a different black jacket from the cruise line. I will receive it this week and post a photo. 
I love both of these costs. They both look fantastic on you!! I must say, I'm a black coat girl, although the neutral is great with your skin tone!!


----------



## Moirai

divababe said:


> So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.
> View attachment 3231787
> 
> View attachment 3231786





divababe said:


> This is another one from cruise. Didn't see the exact photo on the runway to show you all, but this is very chic on. I actually fit a size 34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231794



You ladies look fabulous in your Chanel!

Divababe, those are lovely jackets. I especially like the beige jacket and black jacket with shoulder lapels on you. Beige is lovely color on you. The black with lapels has a beautiful shape.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!



Gorgeous sweater, ari. Love the skirt and accessories too.


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Let me know if you need some good SA that will ship internationally! I have a couple very good ones in Saks and in BG!



Oh thatd be amazing to get a good sa at saks


----------



## divababe

Moirai said:


> You ladies look fabulous in your Chanel!
> 
> Divababe, those are lovely jackets. I especially like the beige jacket and black jacket with shoulder lapels on you. Beige is lovely color on you. The black with lapels has a beautiful shape.




Thank you so much! You are so sweet! I do love the beige one! It's very chic and spring!


----------



## divababe

Freckles1 said:


> Divababe I tried on both of these jackets and actually chose a different black jacket from the cruise line. I will receive it this week and post a photo.
> I love both of these costs. They both look fantastic on you!! I must say, I'm a black coat girl, although the neutral is great with your skin tone!!




Please post pics of the black jacket you got! Would love to see! I am a black coat girl as well! I think beige is a very neutral color that I will wear a lot as well! Both colors are very cute on!


----------



## divababe

periogirl28 said:


> I have this jacket in Navy and the black Cruise one. If you are happy with the fit, go for it! I know the black is scratchy but I would wear a T under it anyway.
> 
> Went to the sale and got the turnlock cashmere cardigan in pink. Glad I waited and got it on sale instead of full price.




Congrats on your sale finds! Please share pics! I didn't know the black jacket has a navy one! It's be very dreamy! I love the black! I definitely will wear something underneath the black jacket because I will use it that way! I guess then it won't be as scratchy!


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> I like this best Diva, it looks so right, and one you can dress many ways, I like the beige too, but the fit of this black jacket looks so right on you,




Thank you! This one does look very good on! Hahahaha honestly I want them all if they aren't so expensive! I have to be more choosy!


----------



## Myrkur

divababe said:


> Ok, first up is the cruise jacket I was going to look at. I attached the runway photo as well. This jacket like another tpfer said, is not lined. I would have to wear something underneath as it is going to be rough on the skin if not layer. I like it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231779
> View attachment 3231780
> View attachment 3231782
> View attachment 3231785



I like this jacket! What is it made of? 
And do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Myrkur

divababe said:


> So the same jacket has other colors in cruise. I didn't try the pink as I didn't think I can pull off a pink close to my face! But I did try the beige! Although it is the same style jacket, the material is different because this one has linen so it is softer on the skin. It has some pink in the jacket so still have my pink, but not wow in my face. I forgot to take the detail pics, sorry! Will be going to another place tomorrow so will definitely do more pics there! Although this is same size 36 as the black, the fit is different and I can't button this up without it looking all weird.
> 
> View attachment 3231787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231786



This one is cute too, great for spring and summer.


----------



## Myrkur

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3226530
> 
> That's the one I've bought from 16C. Colorful but versatile I hope, nice Lesage tweed. Maybe less of an evergreen as a little to eyecatching but I still couldn't resist. I'm waiting for the arms to be shortened a little..



Love this!! Coming from someone who always wear neutral colors, but I can totally see this with a nice silk top and white shorts in summer.


----------



## EmileH

Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878



You look so good in this outfit PbP! And I love that cw tyger tyger scarf


----------



## divababe

Myrkur said:


> Love this!! Coming from someone who always wear neutral colors, but I can totally see this with a nice silk top and white shorts in summer.







Myrkur said:


> This one is cute too, great for spring and summer.







Myrkur said:


> I like this jacket! What is it made of?
> 
> And do you mind sharing the price?




Thank you so much! I forgot the material of the black jacket. Will check when I go back. The price of both spring jackets are $4300? Or close to that price.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878




Wow! Stunning! Love the whole outfit and accessories!


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> You look so good in this outfit PbP! And I love that cw tyger tyger scarf







divababe said:


> Wow! Stunning! Love the whole outfit and accessories!




Thanks ladies. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Gorgeous sweater, ari. Love the skirt and accessories too.


thank you Dear Moirai!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878


Pocketbook , gorgeous look! love the shoes! the jacket is fab with the scarf!!!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> thank you Dear Moirai!
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook , gorgeous look! love the shoes! the jacket is fab with the scarf!!!!




Thanks Ari


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Ok, first up is the cruise jacket I was going to look at. I attached the runway photo as well. This jacket like another tpfer said, is not lined. I would have to wear something underneath as it is going to be rough on the skin if not layer. I like it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231779
> View attachment 3231780
> View attachment 3231782
> View attachment 3231785



My sa is trying to tempt me with this jkt and just txted me that for some reason they got another shipment and my size is now available.  &#128555;&#128555;&#128531;


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878




Très élégante!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878




So Chic!


----------



## gracekelly

OK ladies, I am going to eat my words now.  Several weeks ago I said I was going to pass on the black Cruise jacket.  The one I slipped on was too small for me and it was the scratchy version.  My SA brought in my size and I went back to try it on as a courtesy to her.  Well, you guessed it...I fell in love.  The more interesting fact was that this had to be a different run of the fabric because it was softer and not scratchy at all.  Yes, one will have to be mindful when wearing a fabric that is woven, but I think we are all pretty careful with our Chanel jackets.  It was a 90% fit for me and I just needed some adjustment at the shoulders so it is being altered for me.  I wasn't  blessed with coat hanger shoulders so I am adding a little pad in there as well to give it a little more definition.  I already have big plans for this jacket as we are taking an EU trip in summer and it will be perfect to pack  for the trip!  I think it can be worn buttoned up all the way like a  top or worn open.  Looking forward to picking it up in a few days!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my vintage black jacket today with grey skirt with leather inserts by apostrophe and my tyger tyger scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3232878



Oh how elegant and I can picture this with your Black Birkin and that Butterfly charm. Super chic!


----------



## takeoutbox

gracekelly said:


> OK ladies, I am going to eat my words now.  Several weeks ago I said I was going to pass on the black Cruise jacket.  The one I slipped on was too small for me and it was the scratchy version.  My SA brought in my size and I went back to try it on as a courtesy to her.  Well, you guessed it...I fell in love.  The more interesting fact was that this had to be a different run of the fabric because it was softer and not scratchy at all.  Yes, one will have to be mindful when wearing a fabric that is woven, but I think we are all pretty careful with our Chanel jackets.  It was a 90% fit for me and I just needed some adjustment at the shoulders so it is being altered for me.  I wasn't  blessed with coat hanger shoulders so I am adding a little pad in there as well to give it a little more definition.  I already have big plans for this jacket as we are taking an EU trip in summer and it will be perfect to pack  for the trip!  I think it can be worn buttoned up all the way like a  top or worn open.  Looking forward to picking it up in a few days!



omg i'm in the same boat.  tried on this jacket in a size too small for me (because my size was sold out) but i definitely saw the potential and I like the length of this jacket, but boy it was scratchy as hell and the weave was very loose so it seems it will get caught on things easily,  it was an easy no.

but today my SA texts me telling me that my size came in unexpectedly and i planned on going in tomorrow to try it on as a 'courtesy'.  but i have a feeling i may fall in love with it just as you did, esp if you are saying the new batch may be made of softer fabric.    my wallet is definitely crying


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> omg i'm in the same boat.  tried on this jacket in a size too small for me (because my size was sold out) but i definitely saw the potential and I like the length of this jacket, but boy it was scratchy as hell and the weave was very loose so it seems it will get caught on things easily,  it was an easy no.
> 
> but today my SA texts me telling me that my size came in unexpectedly and i planned on going in tomorrow to try it on as a 'courtesy'.  but i have a feeling i may fall in love with it just as you did, esp if you are saying the new batch may be made of softer fabric.    my wallet is definitely crying



The new jacket was a better weave IMO.  I wasn't crazy about the fact that it was unlined, but I am looking past that because the styling and fit are so good.


----------



## takeoutbox

gracekelly said:


> The new jacket was a better weave IMO.  I wasn't crazy about the fact that it was unlined, but I am looking past that because the styling and fit are so good.



uh oh.  i am pretty sure i'm gonna fall in love with it.  and she just txts me that someone else wants it, gosh, you know how well that works on a shopaholic gal.  hahaha.

actually i think the price is pretty 'good' for chanel, if it were lined and a wool tweed, it prob would cost twice as much, but a lining would be nice though.  i really hope something is wrong with that jacket that she has on hold for me.  lol.


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> uh oh.  i am pretty sure i'm gonna fall in love with it.  and she just txts me that someone else wants it, gosh, you know how well that works on a shopaholic gal.  hahaha.
> 
> actually i think the price is pretty 'good' for chanel, if it were lined and a wool tweed, it prob would cost twice as much, but a lining would be nice though.  i really hope something is wrong with that jacket that she has on hold for me.  lol.



It would be at least 7-8k.  I felt the same way and almost didn't go in to try it


----------



## EmileH

takeoutbox said:


> uh oh.  i am pretty sure i'm gonna fall in love with it.  and she just txts me that someone else wants it, gosh, you know how well that works on a shopaholic gal.  hahaha.
> 
> actually i think the price is pretty 'good' for chanel, if it were lined and a wool tweed, it prob would cost twice as much, but a lining would be nice though.  i really hope something is wrong with that jacket that she has on hold for me.  lol.




You should definitely go try it and if you love it buy it. But do not fall for those aggressive sales tactics. It's ridiculous. I was told that the black and white dress that I wanted was the last 40 in the country. I was lucky to get it. Then when I said no I was told they would be returning it to Beverly Hills the next day so I had 24 hours to change my mind. Then two weeks later I got the text that it might go on sale and miraculously they had 2 40s at my store. Last I saw both were still sitting there on sale unsold. And this is only the latest incident like that. It happens al the time at Chanel. Black jackets do sell well and I'm sure it will sell out but don't feel pressure to buy it unless you absolutely love it. Just my two cents.


----------



## takeoutbox

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You should definitely go try it and if you love it buy it. But do not fall for those aggressive sales tactics. It's ridiculous. I was told that the black and white dress that I wanted was the last 40 in the country. I was lucky to get it. Then when I said no I was told they would be returning it to Beverly Hills the next day so I had 24 hours to change my mind. Then two weeks later I got the text that it might go on sale and miraculously they had 2 40s at my store. Last I saw both were still sitting there on sale unsold. And this is only the latest incident like that. It happens al the time at Chanel. Black jackets do sell well and I'm sure it will sell out but don't feel pressure to buy it unless you absolutely love it. Just my two cents.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I def feel abit pressured as i hve made a lot of big purchases over the last couple of month and didn't plan on making this purchase. but i was told that first, black jckets never ever go on sale (at least in canada) and second its been a few seasons since they did such a classic lbj.

we only have a few boutiques so items really are very limited.  And they dont do transfers and dont allow returns.  Sucks to be us thats for sure.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You should definitely go try it and if you love it buy it. But do not fall for those aggressive sales tactics. It's ridiculous. I was told that the black and white dress that I wanted was the last 40 in the country. I was lucky to get it. Then when I said no I was told they would be returning it to Beverly Hills the next day so I had 24 hours to change my mind. Then two weeks later I got the text that it might go on sale and miraculously they had 2 40s at my store. Last I saw both were still sitting there on sale unsold. And this is only the latest incident like that. It happens al the time at Chanel. Black jackets do sell well and I'm sure it will sell out but don't feel pressure to buy it unless you absolutely love it. Just my two cents.



You are correct and those sales tactics are true at many boutiques.  The smaller size that I tried on was gone when I went back to try my size so black jackets do sell quickly.  It is a very easy and classic style to wear too.


----------



## Myrkur

Anyone have a pic of the black jacket you are talking about? It sure made me curious lol


----------



## gracekelly

Myrkur said:


> Anyone have a pic of the black jacket you are talking about? It sure made me curious lol


----------



## EmileH

takeoutbox said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I def feel abit pressured as i hve made a lot of big purchases over the last couple of month and didn't plan on making this purchase. but i was told that first, black jckets never ever go on sale (at least in canada) and second its been a few seasons since they did such a classic lbj.
> 
> 
> 
> we only have a few boutiques so items really are very limited.  And they dont do transfers and dont allow returns.  Sucks to be us thats for sure.




Well I hope you love it and you are able to get it. Good luck.


----------



## Myrkur

gracekelly said:


>




Oh yes...  Someone here has made me fall in love with this jacket too [emoji6]


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> My sa is trying to tempt me with this jkt and just txted me that for some reason they got another shipment and my size is now available.  [emoji31][emoji31][emoji29]




Get it!!!! It's very cute on! I would always wear a T or a shirt underneath, so it wouldn't bother me that it's scratchy! But you have to love it!!!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> OK ladies, I am going to eat my words now.  Several weeks ago I said I was going to pass on the black Cruise jacket.  The one I slipped on was too small for me and it was the scratchy version.  My SA brought in my size and I went back to try it on as a courtesy to her.  Well, you guessed it...I fell in love.  The more interesting fact was that this had to be a different run of the fabric because it was softer and not scratchy at all.  Yes, one will have to be mindful when wearing a fabric that is woven, but I think we are all pretty careful with our Chanel jackets.  It was a 90% fit for me and I just needed some adjustment at the shoulders so it is being altered for me.  I wasn't  blessed with coat hanger shoulders so I am adding a little pad in there as well to give it a little more definition.  I already have big plans for this jacket as we are taking an EU trip in summer and it will be perfect to pack  for the trip!  I think it can be worn buttoned up all the way like a  top or worn open.  Looking forward to picking it up in a few days!




Yay!!!! I tried on both black and beige and love both!!!!


----------



## divababe

As I promised...the details of the beige one!


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> As I promised...the details of the beige one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233516
> View attachment 3233517



How pretty with the pink woven in!  Great buttons too!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> How pretty with the pink woven in!  Great buttons too!




I am trying to find this in my size!!! It's very gorgeous!!!!


----------



## divababe

Question for you all: where can I find some great shell or basic pieces to wear underneath these jackets besides T shirts? I am in the US, so will have to be able to find in the US or be shipped here! Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I def feel abit pressured as i hve made a lot of big purchases over the last couple of month and didn't plan on making this purchase. but i was told that first, black jckets never ever go on sale (at least in canada) and second its been a few seasons since they did such a classic lbj.
> 
> 
> 
> we only have a few boutiques so items really are very limited.  And they dont do transfers and dont allow returns.  Sucks to be us thats for sure.




I just read this my friend! Please don't feel pressure to buy it! I have a 38 on hold for me and also a 36 from different stores! So both of my SA can help you find it when you want it! If not now, later! Please don't get it unless you absolutely love it!!!! Plus, I love the one you are getting already!


----------



## L etoile

divababe said:


> As I promised...the details of the beige one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233516
> View attachment 3233517


Gorgeous beige! What is the price on this one?


----------



## divababe

L etoile said:


> Gorgeous beige! What is the price on this one?




It's $4,350 USD. It's very gorgeous! I didn't expect to like it but this is the best one!


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> I have similar cardi from 2012, like the red one, I had to down size quite a bit, the quality of cashmere is superb!




That's so pretty. The tailoring gives it the appearance of a jacket.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Question for you all: where can I find some great shell or basic pieces to wear underneath these jackets besides T shirts? I am in the US, so will have to be able to find in the US or be shipped here! Thank you in advance!!!!



here I chose some tops for you
for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
so many to choose from
I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
Hope this is helpful


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> here I chose some tops for you
> for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
> this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
> so many to choose from
> I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
> Hope this is helpful




YOU ARE THE BEST!!! Are you like a personal shopper! You are great at picking out clothes!!! THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> here I chose some tops for you
> for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
> this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
> so many to choose from
> I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
> Hope this is helpful




Wow! Ari you are good!


----------



## ive_flipped

You are really good! Love those tops. I'm going to have to get my jacket out. It's a really simple blazer style. I'll take a pic soon


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> YOU ARE THE BEST!!! Are you like a personal shopper! You are great at picking out clothes!!! THANK YOU!!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Ari you are good!





ive_flipped said:


> You are really good! Love those tops. I'm going to have to get my jacket out. It's a really simple blazer style. I'll take a pic soon



Ahaha, killing time - just waiting at the dentists, but it pleasure for me. And all of them are on sale!


----------



## periogirl28

divababe said:


> Congrats on your sale finds! Please share pics! I didn't know the black jacket has a navy one! It's be very dreamy! I love the black! I definitely will wear something underneath the black jacket because I will use it that way! I guess then it won't be as scratchy!





Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887



I love it periogirl! Congrats! I'm very curious to see it on, I guess it is beautiful on you! I love cardigans!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> I love it periogirl! Congrats! I'm very curious to see it on, I guess it is beautiful on you! I love cardigans!



Thank you, I bought a size up to wear while travelling but you might see it in the H action thread one day.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!
> View attachment 3234193
> View attachment 3234196
> View attachment 3234199
> View attachment 3234200




I LOVE it!!!! That blouse is great with it. Congrats!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!
> View attachment 3234193
> View attachment 3234196
> View attachment 3234199
> View attachment 3234200



It does look like KK!  Wonderful look with the blouse!



periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887




How pretty and the detailing is so nice on the sleeves.


----------



## Myrkur

divababe said:


> It's $4,350 USD. It's very gorgeous! I didn't expect to like it but this is the best one!




Wondering what the price in Euro would be, really love this and the black one


----------



## Myrkur

periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887




Ohhh I love love love this!!!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> here I chose some tops for you
> for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
> this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
> so many to choose from
> I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
> Hope this is helpful




I love the Vanessa Seward top


----------



## takeoutbox

periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887



i was eyeing this sweater at my boutique but they sold out of my size at regular price. it also came a bright yellow too.  the buttons are so cute.  would loove to see some modeling pics.


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> As I promised...the details of the beige one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233516
> View attachment 3233517



whoa so pretty! would you say the weave is as loose as the black version? I like this beige better than the pink for sure, great pick!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> I just read this my friend! Please don't feel pressure to buy it! I have a 38 on hold for me and also a 36 from different stores! So both of my SA can help you find it when you want it! If not now, later! Please don't get it unless you absolutely love it!!!! Plus, I love the one you are getting already!



aww you are so sweet!  but i don't normally buy from across the border because of the hassle of shipping to a friend who then has to ship it to me.  i did it this time because a friend happen to be going there.  

anyhow, I wasn't able to make it in today, and told my SA I will try again on Saturday she says she will try to hold it for me but no guarantees.


----------



## takeoutbox

does anyone here own this cardigan?  i need some sizing advise.

i am a very true size 36, and have only tried this on in 34, and found it tight (wearable but tight).  I know i'm very late in the game, and can only find this in 38...could it work?


----------



## melisande

takeoutbox said:


> does anyone here own this cardigan?  i need some sizing advise.
> 
> i am a very true size 36, and have only tried this on in 34, and found it tight (wearable but tight).  I know i'm very late in the game, and can only find this in 38...could it work?



I have this in a 34 and I am a true 34.  I actually find it a bit on the large side, but I'm not a large person.


----------



## takeoutbox

melisande said:


> I have this in a 34 and I am a true 34.  I actually find it a bit on the large side, but I'm not a large person.



thanks for your reply.  oh no, that's not what i was hoping to hear.


----------



## melisande

takeoutbox said:


> thanks for your reply.  oh no, that's not what i was hoping to hear.



Yes, I feel like all of the brasserie sweaters were a bit larger fitting than usual.


----------



## honeyshopper

periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887



I saw that sweater in the boutique.  It's so soft. Congrats


----------



## honeyshopper

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!
> View attachment 3234193
> View attachment 3234196
> View attachment 3234199
> View attachment 3234200



The jacket fits you well.  I love the styling in the back.  Its very unique.


----------



## Antonia

periogirl28 said:


> Here is what I bought at the sale, not a jacket, but the cashmere cardigan I had been considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233887



I love the buttons on this cardigan, are they all actual twist locks?


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I LOVE it!!!! That blouse is great with it. Congrats!!







gracekelly said:


> It does look like KK!  Wonderful look with the blouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How pretty and the detailing is so nice on the sleeves.







honeyshopper said:


> The jacket fits you well.  I love the styling in the back.  Its very unique.




Thank you ladies!!


----------



## cherry_pop

divababe said:


> Ok, first up is the cruise jacket I was going to look at. I attached the runway photo as well. This jacket like another tpfer said, is not lined. I would have to wear something underneath as it is going to be rough on the skin if not layer. I like it, what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231779
> View attachment 3231780
> View attachment 3231782
> View attachment 3231785




Like it! How much is it?


----------



## periogirl28

honeyshopper said:


> I saw that sweater in the boutique.  It's so soft. Congrats




Thank you, it is soft and thick, I hope it is as comfy as I think. 



Antonia said:


> I love the buttons on this cardigan, are they all actual twist locks?




Yes they are actual twist locks like the bags. Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Myrkur said:


> Ohhh I love love love this!!!



Thank you dear Myrkur. I am sure they are still in store and on sale. 



takeoutbox said:


> i was eyeing this sweater at my boutique but they sold out of my size at regular price. it also came a bright yellow too.  the buttons are so cute.  would loove to see some modeling pics.



This comes in 2 pinks, baby blue, yellow and mint green. Also in pink and grey long sweater dress versions. The colour and the buttons were calling me. Don't worry these twistlock sweaters are a perennial and will be repeated. Will post mod pics when I can!


----------



## ari

Myrkur said:


> Wondering what the price in Euro would be, really love this and the black one



the pink was 3890 euro, need to check what I paid for the beige, but it was almost the same. Black could be the same.


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!
> View attachment 3234193
> View attachment 3234196
> View attachment 3234199
> View attachment 3234200



Freckles, Congrats! looks fab with the Anne Fontaine blouse!


----------



## ive_flipped

This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol


----------



## EmileH

ive_flipped said:


> This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234904
> View attachment 3234905




Classic beauty!


----------



## ive_flipped

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Classic beauty!




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow! I really like this, too...&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## gracekelly

ive_flipped said:


> This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234904
> View attachment 3234905



Perfect classic.  It reminds me of the one that I posted here with the brooches.  I like yours better because it has buttons. My jacket has the frog closures which a actually don't like.  I guess they have a purpose because you don't see them if your jacket is open, On the other hand, if you want to close the jacket they are a PIA to use!


----------



## divababe

cherry_pop said:


> Like it! How much is it?




It's $4600?


----------



## divababe

ive_flipped said:


> This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234904
> View attachment 3234905




Love it! Mod shots please!


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> Wow! I really like this, too...&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;




This was referring to the beige jacket...I dont know what happened to the quote!


----------



## ive_flipped

divababe said:


> Love it! Mod shots please!




Thanks...ill try to get one tomorrow. I think I will be wearing it. I'll likely add


----------



## honeyshopper

ive_flipped said:


> This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234904
> View attachment 3234905




That's beautiful. I would totally wear it dressy and casual on the werkends


----------



## ari

ive_flipped said:


> This is my jacket...really need to wear it more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234904
> View attachment 3234905







ive_flipped said:


> Thanks...ill try to get one tomorrow. I think I will be wearing it. I'll likely add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235420




This will look fab! Can't wait!


----------



## EmileH

Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931



tres elegante et belle* Pocketbook* the jacket is totaly gorgeous!!!!! and the shoes are so elegant! love the look!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> tres elegante et belle* Pocketbook* the jacket is totaly gorgeous!!!!! and the shoes are so elegant! love the look!




Thank you! I just purchased the shoes last month at Chanel. They are so comfortable and practical.


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931



 You totally pull this off! Very chic [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> You totally pull this off! Very chic [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. You are so kind.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931




Oh Pup you look beautiful!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Oh Pup you look beautiful!!!!




Oh thank you. You are too kind.


----------



## honeyshopper

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931




The jacket makes an all black staples pop.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931




Love love love!!! Very chic!


----------



## EmileH

honeyshopper said:


> The jacket makes an all black staples pop.







divababe said:


> Love love love!!! Very chic!




Thank you both. I tried it with my Chanel beads or pearls, brooches etc. it's such a classic style that I thought it looked best with modern streamlined clothing and accessories as a contrast.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. I tried it with my Chanel beads or pearls, brooches etc. it's such a classic style that I thought it looked best with modern streamlined clothing and accessories as a contrast.



yes! It looks perfect with this necklace! 
did you wear a coat over? this is my biggest problem at the moment I can't wear my jackets in the winter as I need a coat and it feels and looks bulky.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> yes! It looks perfect with this necklace!
> did you wear a coat over? this is my biggest problem at the moment I can't wear my jackets in the winter as I need a coat and it feels and looks bulky.




Thank you. I have had this problem too. I just bought a max Mara camel hair coat. The traditional wrap. It fits over jackets easily! I'm so excited. I bought navy. The fabric is beautiful and it's so warm. Thankfully I bought it in Paris. They cost $3500 here and $1250 there!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931




So beautiful, love the shoes,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful, love the shoes,



Thank you.


----------



## loveydovey35

ari said:


> here I chose some tops for you
> for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
> this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
> so many to choose from
> I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
> Hope this is helpful




Beautiful options, great work! You have lovely style!


----------



## loveydovey35

ari said:


> here I chose some tops for you
> for formal occasions, but also with jeans.  I love some frills around the neck with this jacket, and I think it needs to be silk as the jacket is very light and has no lining. The cotton T would not be slippery enough
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/608526/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-cotton-blend-lace-top
> this is fantastic!  mabe for the brown/Cream jacket
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...ard/annaka-ruffled-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse - this could look Chanel- ish with the collar out.
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/606387/theory/yumcha-pussy-bow-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse this as it's long you can wear it over leggings
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/585813/alexander_mcqueen/ruffled-satin-top 0 i boght this one - it will go well with all my jackets
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...illip_lim/embellished-silk-crepe-de-chine-top - I bought this one too! nice fitted shape
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/602145/victoria__victoria_beckham/ruffled-silk-crepe-top - this one would look super!
> so many to choose from
> I also got these Chloe pants and the go very well with the beige jacket, the colorfits very well!
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/wool-blend-wide-leg-trousers.html?catref=category
> Hope this is helpful


 


Freckles1 said:


> Ladies, as promised, my sale jacket that reminds me of "the Kaiser" himself!!
> View attachment 3234193
> View attachment 3234196
> View attachment 3234199
> View attachment 3234200


 


Beautiful, elegant and classic beauty, you look lovely!


----------



## loveydovey35

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.


 
I love this jacket! It is classy, edgy and perfect!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931



Sooo elegant! I love!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Sooo elegant! I love!




Thank you[emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931



Love this look and the jacket!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Love this look and the jacket!




Thank you.


----------



## takeoutbox

Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan. 

Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.   

I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.  

Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.


----------



## takeoutbox

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931



Love every detail in this outfit


----------



## EmileH

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted or for the lack of a better word, shapely.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and have the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 but it found it to be quite fitted when buttoned up. In the photo im wearing 36.  My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Also trying this jkt on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.




Love this on you. It's great with the striped top. 

Thank you for you nice compliment.


----------



## lolalein

ive_flipped said:


> Thanks...ill try to get one tomorrow. I think I will be wearing it. I'll likely add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235420




Hi honey, Do you still have the style code from the brooch? Tia


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.



I bought this jacket as well and agree about the sizing which I sized up and then took  in a little.  I did not find the fabric scratchy at all on my jacket when I tried it on with a sleeveless blouse.  To be honest, I saw the pink version, but i did not care for the fabric as it did not have the body of the black fabric,  however, the buttons on the pink were super pretty.  I think my feeling about the pink was also influenced by the fact that I purchased a lined pink jacket in the Spring of this year that is very similar in style.

I do love it with a striped top and am currently looking for a new one,


----------



## 4LV

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.



Very elegant.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.




Love it!!! You need to find the beige to try!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.




Did you get your other jacket? Please send me a pic of the tag when you do!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Did you get your other jacket? Please send me a pic of the tag when you do!



No i still didnt get it yet.  Will def have it by the end of nxt week.  I will pm u as soon as i get the jkt.

Nah no more for me i am sooo broke right now, i was only suppose to buy one sweater coat from this sale and somehow i ended up with so muxh more from sale and new goods. 

I did look thru the spring lookbook while at the store yesterday thank goodness nothing was calling me nor was there anything else in cruise.  I was kinda glad they didnt have the pink or the beige to tempt me as well. Lol


----------



## takeoutbox

gracekelly said:


> I bought this jacket as well and agree about the sizing which I sized up and then took  in a little.  I did not find the fabric scratchy at all on my jacket when I tried it on with a sleeveless blouse.  To be honest, I saw the pink version, but i did not care for the fabric as it did not have the body of the black fabric,  however, the buttons on the pink were super pretty.  I think my feeling about the pink was also influenced by the fact that I purchased a lined pink jacket in the Spring of this year that is very similar in style.
> 
> I do love it with a striped top and am currently looking for a new one,



Yaay im so glad i wasnt the only one, the tailor and my SA were trying to convince me to take the 36. 

My sa showed me another jkt w the same fabric as the pink, yes its a very different texture. i dont mind though and prob would have been a tough decision for me if they had the pink but black will certainly be more wearable. the beige would have been super tempting as well.  But yeah one doesnt need more than one solid pink chanel jcket.

Im still on the look out of the perfect stripe tee.  The one im wearing is from one of my fave stores, muji.  The fit is very boxy though but fabric is so soft. Lmk when u find a good one.


----------



## takeoutbox

.


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> Yaay im so glad i wasnt the only one, the tailor and my SA were trying to convince me to take the 36.
> 
> My sa showed me another jkt w the same fabric as the pink, yes its a very different texture. i dont mind though and prob would have been a tough decision for me if they had the pink but black will certainly be more wearable. the beige would have been super tempting as well.  But yeah one doesnt need more than one solid pink chanel jcket.
> 
> Im still on the look out of the* perfect stripe tee.*  The one im wearing is from one of my fave stores, muji.  The fit is very boxy though but fabric is so soft. Lmk when u find a good one.



I have bought Saint James in the past and they wash well.  I have not been able to find one currently  in black and white or black and ivory.


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!


----------



## ladysarah

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.



This works well and it has inspired me to post some of mine. No I don't think you want it too tight - a size up always looks more non chalant. One doesn't want to look corseted in, or like you ve outgrown you Chanel jacket!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062




Amazing!!!! I love it. And the blouse! Another Anne Fontaine for sure.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing!!!! I love it. And the blouse! Another Anne Fontaine for sure.




Thanks PP!!! Yes, another AF 
I'm in love with this jacket!! I need a couple more!!


----------



## takeoutbox

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062


That look really great on u!  Love the way u styles it.  I tried this style too but didnt work on me.


----------



## purplepoodles

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062




So so love this look! Bon voyage!


----------



## Myrkur

takeoutbox said:


> Adding another photo of the 16c jkt, which really is more like a cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> Some fit feedback for anyone who might be considering it. I found myself to be in between sizes, 36 my usual size and 38.  I could wear the 36 but personally i dont like it fitted.  So i decided to go with the 38, which was a bit looser allover but still maintained its shape and silhouette, and having the back altered because it was puffing up.
> 
> 
> 
> I think most ppl prob would have been ok w the 36 which is what im wearing in the photo. My store didnt have the pink or the beige.
> 
> 
> 
> Also trying this on over a long sleeve tee really made a world of difference i didnt feel any discomfort like i did when i tried it on before (in 34) with only a short sleeve top. Hth.




This jacket looks soo good on you!


----------



## ive_flipped

lolalein said:


> Hi honey, Do you still have the style code from the brooch? Tia




I don't sorry  bought it from a reseller.


----------



## divababe

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062




Super cute! I tried this one on as well and it's very cute!


----------



## divababe

ladysarah said:


> This works well and it has inspired me to post some of mine. No I don't think you want it too tight - a size up always looks more non chalant. One doesn't want to look corseted in, or like you ve outgrown you Chanel jacket!




This made me laugh and thank you for the laugh! Love it about outgrowing your Chanel jacket!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

takeoutbox said:


> That look really great on u!  Love the way u styles it.  I tried this style too but didnt work on me.







purplepoodles said:


> So so love this look! Bon voyage!







divababe said:


> Super cute! I tried this one on as well and it's very cute!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062



So pretty and those ruffles are the best!


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> This works well and it has inspired me to post some of mine. No I don't think you want it too tight - a size up always looks more non chalant. One doesn't want to look corseted in, or like *you have outgrown your Chanel jacket!*



Not to worry!  Lots of extra fabric inside so you can keep pace


----------



## takeoutbox

Love this jkt.


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> This jacket looks soo good on you!



Thnks myrkur. This jkt is great!


----------



## honeyshopper

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062




I love the jacket. It looks classy and fabulous on you.


----------



## Freckles1

honeyshopper said:


> I love the jacket. It looks classy and fabulous on you.




Thank you honeyshopper!!!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies this is my cruise jacket that I purchased in December. Her maiden voyage!!
> View attachment 3241059
> 
> View attachment 3241060
> 
> View attachment 3241061
> View attachment 3241062




It looks great on you! Congrats !!!


----------



## divababe

Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457




They are so different. I have seen them in person. If you love them both get them both.


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457



I would keep the black as well because it is a classic Chanel style and if you travel, it could be worn with many things will pack well.  The buttons are different as well as the fabric, so they are really not the same.  The beige is looking more like a sweater on  you because the fabric is softer.  The black fabric has more body like a jacket.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are so different. I have seen them in person. If you love them both get them both.







gracekelly said:


> I would keep the black as well because it is a classic Chanel style and if you travel, it could be worn with many things will pack well.  The buttons are different as well as the fabric, so they are really not the same.  The beige is looking more like a sweater on  you because the fabric is softer.  The black fabric has more body like a jacket.




Thank you for your inputs! I agree that they are both similar but also very different! The black indeed will be very versatile! The beige is very soft and it is more like a sweater! Hahaha it's a very expensive sweater!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457




Well, I bought the beige and the pink -and they do look different  love this simple jacket and it looks so well on you!  In fact they look great on everybody. Keep them both! You can wear the beige casually and the black more formally.


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457




Can you keep both? I really like to fit of the black jacket on you. Paid it up with a skirt or wear open with jeans and a tee. Put on your brooches or a scarf and you are good to go.


----------



## perfumegirl01

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457




I would keep the black.  It looks greater you fit wise.  Agree with the comment about the beige looking like a sweater. I feel like for the price of a Chanel jacket that it should look absolutely stellar on.


----------



## ladysarah

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457



They both look lovely, though if it were me - I always buy a black first, which is a little bit dull but timeless. I never buy two from the same collection, next season's will probsbly be equally stunning and different.


----------



## ive_flipped

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457




I love the black on you. I don't really like the beige from that pic


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Well, I bought the beige and the pink -and they do look different  love this simple jacket and it looks so well on you!  In fact they look great on everybody. Keep them both! You can wear the beige casually and the black more formally.




Thank you Ari! I do love them both and glad I wasn't the only one thinking that I should keep both! Hahahaha


----------



## divababe

ive_flipped said:


> I love the black on you. I don't really like the beige from that pic




Thank you for your input! The beige doesn't look as good in that pic! Hehehe the black looks really great on and both are so lovely!


----------



## divababe

ladysarah said:


> They both look lovely, though if it were me - I always buy a black first, which is a little bit dull but timeless. I never buy two from the same collection, next season's will probsbly be equally stunning and different.




Black is really timeless and I don't have any that looks like this so I am rely debating in keeping both!


----------



## divababe

honeyshopper said:


> Can you keep both? I really like to fit of the black jacket on you. Paid it up with a skirt or wear open with jeans and a tee. Put on your brooches or a scarf and you are good to go.




Yes I can keep both...but sometimes I tried to think of ways not to keep both! They are so expensive! Hehehe the black is much thicker than the beige so it looks very different! Such difficult decision!


----------



## divababe

perfumegirl01 said:


> I would keep the black.  It looks greater you fit wise.  Agree with the comment about the beige looking like a sweater. I feel like for the price of a Chanel jacket that it should look absolutely stellar on.




Thank you! Yes, they are both so expensive so will have to make sure I love both to keep! The beige has linen so it's soft so it looks like a sweater! A very expensive one! However, the details are impeccable!


----------



## honeyshopper

divababe said:


> Yes I can keep both...but sometimes I tried to think of ways not to keep both! They are so expensive! Hehehe the black is much thicker than the beige so it looks very different! Such difficult decision!




Well, I would definitely  keep the black. I guess it depends on the climate too. I could wear the black all year where I live and the beige only for the warmer months.


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Dilemma help needed! Would you keep both of these cruise jackets??? I love them both and definitely keeping the beige one, but I love the black one too! Although they are the same style, fabric is ver different and I don't have any jacket like it even in the black!
> 
> View attachment 3243456
> View attachment 3243457


 
I agree that the two are different enough that if you love them you could consider keeping them both.  Or how about the vneck blazer you tried on before, I remember it looked really amazing on you, its the same fabric as this black jacket but yet with a different silhouette, and it's lined! 


I have never seen the beige in person, and thankfully my boutique only had black otherwise I would have a tough time deciding as well.  I actually would lean towards the beige, I feel like chanel is bound to do other black jackets, and overall black jackets are more readily available whether it be Chanel or other HE designer brands, where as that pretty beige in that silhouette is probably harder to come by.  because it's light weight, and is more like a cardigan it's more versatile because you can pretty much wear it year round, with a coat over it.


That's my thinking and now you make me want that beige jacket.  Must.Stay.Strong!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> I agree that the two are different enough that if you love them you could consider keeping them both.  Or how about the vneck blazer you tried on before, I remember it looked really amazing on you, its the same fabric as this black jacket but yet with a different silhouette, and it's lined!
> 
> 
> I have never seen the beige in person, and thankfully my boutique only had black otherwise I would have a tough time deciding as well.  I actually would lean towards the beige, I feel like chanel is bound to do other black jackets, and overall black jackets are more readily available whether it be Chanel or other HE designer brands, where as that pretty beige in that silhouette is probably harder to come by.  because it's light weight, and is more like a cardigan it's more versatile because you can pretty much wear it year round, with a coat over it.
> 
> 
> That's my thinking and now you make me want that beige jacket.  Must.Stay.Strong!




Thank you my friend for your thoughts! I was going to keep both and then maybe the other black one you mentioned! So two black and one beige! I think that's a lot! I have other black jackets so am going to look through to make sure I am not duplicating anything (eg style). I think I could hold off on one black since Chanel does do black jackets often so I would definitely find other great black jackets later. You are so right about the beige! I don't have any beige jacket like this one so it would be great for spring, summer and even fall! It only gets really cold here for a couple of months! 

The beige is very gorgeous! I don't want to sway you, but if by chance you get to see it, so check it out!


----------



## divababe

Here's the two black jackets! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then details of the last jacket (like tweed with ribbon materials).


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Here's the two black jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247634
> View attachment 3247635
> 
> Then details of the last jacket (like tweed with ribbon materials).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247636



Two totally different black jackets.  I have to say that I prefer the cruise jacket as it looks better on you and I think that given where you live and the climate, you will wear it more.


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> Two totally different black jackets.  I have to say that I prefer the cruise jacket as it looks better on you and I think that given where you live and the climate, you will wear it more.




Thank you gracekelly! Both look very different on with different tops! I think most prefer the other black when I had a simple white T on. You are right that I would get a lot of wear out of the black one. I don't have many late spring,m and summer jackets, so this one is perfect!


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Here's the two black jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247634
> View attachment 3247635
> 
> Then details of the last jacket (like tweed with ribbon materials).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3247636



Oh i didnt realize the fabric is different.  Sa said the pink ones r the same so i assumed the same for the blk as well.  The second jacket seems so much more substantial but it looks like you will need some alterations.  Honestly you can't go wrong whichever way you decide.  They are all great pieces im sure you will wear time after time.  I do understand your dilemma though.  As i have gone from zero jkts to two blk jkts and the red and blk print jkt over this past month. &#128541;  But that will be it for me i dont need anymore jkts/blazers.  It all comes down to how much you like each and how much wear you will get out of them.  I am sorry its taking soo long for me to get my jkt, otherwise we can possibly throw another one in the mix lol.


----------



## takeoutbox

Oh btw my SA txted me last werk saying the new rtw launching r fabulous.  Lots of blk and white and greys.  But i will def be sitting out.


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> Oh i didnt realize the fabric is different. * Sa said the pink ones r the same so i assumed the same for the blk as well.*  The second jacket seems so much more substantial but it looks like you will need some alterations.  Honestly you can't go wrong whichever way you decide.  They are all great pieces im sure you will wear time after time.  I do understand your dilemma though.  As i have gone from zero jkts to two blk jkts and the red and blk print jkt over this past month. &#65533;&#65533;  But that will be it for me i dont need anymore jkts/blazers.  It all comes down to how much you like each and how much wear you will get out of them.  I am sorry its taking soo long for me to get my jkt, otherwise we can possibly throw another one in the mix lol.



The cruise pink and cruise black are totally different IMO.  I have the black and have tried on the pink.  The pink fabric is soft and pliable and more sweater like and some would say it is more "comfy.''  The black is stiffer and more formal looking.  The only thing they have in common is the outright design of the jacket.


----------



## takeoutbox

gracekelly said:


> The cruise pink and cruise black are totally different IMO.  I have the black and have tried on the pink.  The pink fabric is soft and pliable and more sweater like and some would say it is more "comfy.''  The black is stiffer and more formal looking.  The only thing they have in common is the outright design of the jacket.



Sorry abt the confusion i was referring to the pink versions of the blk jackets divababe posted.  

My boutique didnt have the crew neck jacket in pink but had the vneck blazer in pink and SA said that the fabric on both jkts were the same so hence I thought the fabric was the same on the two blk jackets, which i guess isnt the case.  

I wish they would name their items lol.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.


----------



## Freckles1

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




Birkin!!! But that's just my opinion!!


----------



## Baglover121

Well for me it's worth it, I have a somewhat similar jacket with an equally expensive price tag but it's one of those unique pieces that you dont see that often, Ofcourse it depends on you,


----------



## Ici

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359


Stunning.  The jkt!


----------



## gracekelly

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359



That is lot of money to sink into one very distinctive piece.  The fact that it is distinctive has pros and cons.  The pros are obvious.  The cons are that it will be remembered very well because of the fabric.  I presume that you will want to wear it a lot to recoup the expense, so that is something you have to consider.  It is not an under the radar piece and that can be part of its appeal as well.  I am all for having a truly unique piece in the wardrobe, but this price is pretty high.  Personally, I would chance it going on sale and then pounce.  I tried one on in very similar   fabric, but was more of a blazer style.  It was a lot less than this one and I don't know why.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That is lot of money to sink into one very distinctive piece.  The fact that it is distinctive has pros and cons.  The pros are obvious.  The cons are that it will be remembered very well because of the fabric.  I presume that you will want to wear it a lot to recoup the expense, so that is something you have to consider.  It is not an under the radar piece and that can be part of its appeal as well.  I am all for having a truly unique piece in the wardrobe, but this price is pretty high.  Personally, I would chance it going on sale and then pounce.  I tried one on in very similar   fabric, but was more of a blazer style.  It was a lot less than this one and I don't know why.




This is wise advice. I will add that there are no guarantees but often these stores about one left in your size in the country are absolutely not true. I have been told the same thing several times only to have another suddenly materialize. I'd wait for the sale unless you absolutely can't live without it.


----------



## ari

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359



I absolutely adore this jacket! I have tried on and it is fabulous! It is a summer jacket, I would have bought it if I didn't have something similar. It is very expensive 10000 euros, the fabric is lesage and very fragile you have to be careful as you might pull out the threads. 
It goes well with many things. It is smaller than the size. 
But if you don't have a birkin -I'd say go for a bag, it is better investment. Difficult decision.
It is very a Chanel jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




The jkt is gorgeous on you, I bought a very similar one at full price, sigh, and am very glad with it and I don't care who might have seen it on me before in the future. A black jacket would not be as spectacular on me, it makes me think of funerals and you could argue to choose an eye catcher if you only have 1-2 chanel jkts. I have a Birkin though and that has been higher on my list. It's true that bits of the tweed pull out easily but you can cut them flush it doesn't harm the aspect. It's also supposed to be for summer but I wear mine with dark blues etc it would be to warm in summer I guess.
I agree with Pup that you shouldn't trust the SA's and do your research, I asked mine if it was from upcoming cruise when I bought mine , she said yes it's a between seasons and it was in fact from last summer. So that leaves me a tick angry. Could you imagine any other clothing brand you would consider paying the full price one season later?
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Baglover121

Gellingh said:


> The jkt is gorgeous on you, I bought a very similar one at full price, sigh, and am very glad with it and I don't care who might have seen it on me before in the future. A black jacket would not be as spectacular on me, it makes me think of funerals and you could argue to choose an eye catcher if you only have 1-2 chanel jkts. I have a Birkin though and that has been higher on my list. It's true that bits of the tweed pull out easily but you can cut them flush it doesn't harm the aspect. It's also supposed to be for summer but I wear mine with dark blues etc it would be to warm in summer I guess.
> I agree with Pup that you shouldn't trust the SA's and do your research, I asked mine if it was from upcoming cruise when I bought mine , she said yes it's a between seasons and it was in fact from last summer. So that leaves me a tick angry. Could you imagine any other clothing brand you would consider paying the full price one season later?
> Good luck with your decision.




Oh! That is very sneaky of the SA Gellingh, 

Chanel are producing these jackets and variations of them for a couple years now, and I only see the prices climbing up every year, i absolutely adore them as the can be worn with many things and can be smartly dressed for evenings or casual  for day, but I agree the price is steep and you absolutely have to be certain with parting with that sum with no regrets,


----------



## tulipfield

$11,000 for rtw seems like a lot.  What about this particular jacket makes it so expensive?  The amount of labor?  The materials?


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> The jkt is gorgeous on you, I bought a very similar one at full price, sigh, and am very glad with it and I don't care who might have seen it on me before in the future. A black jacket would not be as spectacular on me, it makes me think of funerals and you could argue to choose an eye catcher if you only have 1-2 chanel jkts. I have a Birkin though and that has been higher on my list. It's true that bits of the tweed pull out easily but you can cut them flush it doesn't harm the aspect. It's also supposed to be for summer but I wear mine with dark blues etc it would be to warm in summer I guess.
> I agree with Pup that you shouldn't trust the SA's and do your research, I asked mine if it was from upcoming cruise when I bought mine , she said yes it's a between seasons and it was in fact from last summer. So that leaves me a tick angry. Could you imagine any other clothing brand you would consider paying the full price one season later?
> Good luck with your decision.



This is not tweed, it is made of velvet strips, if you pull one and cut it it is going to be disaster.
When I tried in early December they had 2 on the 17 of December it was gone. It won't be on sale ever.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> This is not tweed, it is made of velvet strips, if you pull one and cut it it is going to be disaster.
> 
> When I tried in early December they had 2 on the 17 of December it was gone. It won't be on sale ever.




Right, in mine it's tulle strips and cotton or silk thread  woven through the tweed not to difficult to fix. I think the price is high if the fabric is crafted by Lesage. I don't know if Lesage jackets ever go on sale indeed.


----------



## EmileH

tulipfield said:


> $11,000 for rtw seems like a lot.  What about this particular jacket makes it so expensive?  The amount of labor?  The materials?




I understand the price of the lesage tweed completely. It's hand made and very time consuming. The jacket is worth the price and I feel like the jackets are great investment pieces. It's just a matter of how much you love this particular jacket. If you love it get it. Just do it from your own sense of power and not because a SA is pressuring you.


----------



## ladysarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand the price of the lesage tweed completely. It's hand made and very time consuming. The jacket is worth the price and I feel like the jackets are great investment pieces. It's just a matter of how much you love this particular jacket. If you love it get it. Just do it from your own sense of power and not because a SA is pressuring you.


When I visited the Chanel exhibition in London there was a room dedicated to the art of lesage. Amazing! It's a skilful creation and really - these pieces are always wearable, they are practically couture.


----------



## Ici

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359



I think this is truly a very unique piece, which I am sure is part of the appeal to you, along with the fact that it looks gorgeous on you!  

Birkins, while relatively hard to attain (given the demand), is still quite common.  Take a look around instagram and you see Birkins coming out of all directions, but from an investment point of view Birkin is a much better 'investment'.  At the end of the day it comes down to what brings you more joy? If you already own a Birkin, which I'm going to guess that you likely do, then the jacket would definitely make a great addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## Baglover121

Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable  


 , 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000, 





This look interesting too, 

Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250403
> 
> This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250405
> 
> 
> This look interesting too,
> 
> Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,




Thanks for sharing these photos. I love the first cardigan.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250403
> 
> This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250405
> 
> 
> This look interesting too,
> 
> Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,




Agree with Pup, the first cardie is super nice.  I think it shows that I am in a 4 pocket jacket rut lol!  I have  come to the point in life where I want something that I can wear anywhere and anytime.  I have several WOW factor jackets that I don't get to wear as much as I would like so the practical has become most appealing to me.  My DH is stupefied when he sees me go out to Costco or the hardware  store wearing a simple Chanel jacket and an Hermes Kelly.  Who cares?  99% of the time, you are the only person who knows what you have on your back or in your hand.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> This is not tweed, it is made of velvet strips, if you pull one and cut it it is going to be disaster.
> When I tried in early December they had 2 on the 17 of December it was gone. It won't be on sale ever.



So they are still asking 11k for a prior season jacket?  Well, it is very unique.  Taking your word about the pull factor on it and that does sound pretty dicey.  I agree with Gellingh that you can usually fix the Lesage pretty easily.  I love it when there is a fringed hairy edge and the DH tells me that my jacket needs a haircut!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> Oh i didnt realize the fabric is different.  Sa said the pink ones r the same so i assumed the same for the blk as well.  The second jacket seems so much more substantial but it looks like you will need some alterations.  Honestly you can't go wrong whichever way you decide.  They are all great pieces im sure you will wear time after time.  I do understand your dilemma though.  As i have gone from zero jkts to two blk jkts and the red and blk print jkt over this past month. [emoji13]  But that will be it for me i dont need anymore jkts/blazers.  It all comes down to how much you like each and how much wear you will get out of them.  I am sorry its taking soo long for me to get my jkt, otherwise we can possibly throw another one in the mix lol.




Have you still not gotten your black one?!?! Yes that one would be nice! Hahahah


----------



## divababe

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




I think that's a bit too much for a jacket.


----------



## candy2100

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




I have to say,  this jacket reminds me of one of those cheap woven rag rugs people put on the kitchen floor.  Don't waste money on it


----------



## Chanchan

Baglover121 said:


> Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250403
> 
> This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250405
> 
> 
> This look interesting too,
> 
> Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,



Love the black one in the first picture.  Is it a cardigan?


----------



## rubyscowgirl

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




BlondAndOrange the jacket is beautiful and looks great on you! I think if you love it and it makes you happy, you should get it! Life is to short! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fgl11

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




It's a beautiful jacket but I could never bring myself to spend that much on any clothing item. A bag is a different  story...


----------



## hopingoneday

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359




Gorgeous jacket. Love it


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250403
> 
> This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250405
> 
> 
> This look interesting too,
> 
> Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,



Baglover, love this jackets, I couldn't find it on their site, can you please post a link? 
I love this one


----------



## Fefster

Can I ask for some advice? I really want a Chanel jacket in cream, either wool or tweed and I saw this one secondhand. What do you think? Is this a good price? Is there anything else I should consider?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ream-silver-tweed-jacket-chanel-1844441.shtml


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Baglover, love this jackets, I couldn't find it on their site, can you please post a link?
> 
> I love this one




I photographed them from my SA iPad ,ARi,

I like that look too, 

I would like try try the cropped trousers too, they have some really high waisted/ corseted jeans but they look like painful to put on! 

Not many jackets, lots of cardigans, LBDs, it's a shock to the system (in a good way) after the riot of colours of the Seoul resort ,


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Baglover, love this jackets, I couldn't find it on their site, can you please post a link?
> I love this one



Is this a full jacket, or a cardigan?  Thank you very much for posting these pictures!


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Can I ask for some advice? I really want a Chanel jacket in cream, either wool or tweed and I saw this one secondhand. What do you think? Is this a good price? Is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ream-silver-tweed-jacket-chanel-1844441.shtml




I bought one vintage  jacket in the past and I have watched prices including on vestiaire. This is way overpriced. It should be at least $1000 less.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Baglover, love this jackets, I couldn't find it on their site, can you please post a link?
> 
> I love this one




I saw this one on the US website. It's lovely. $4100 in the US. A bit crazy for a cardigan. I'll try for a cardigan when I'm in Paris.

Lots of cardigans and lbds sounds encouraging. That makes me very happy that I didn't go for dresses that were not perfect for me.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I photographed them from my SA iPad ,ARi,
> 
> I like that look too,
> 
> I would like try try the cropped trousers too, they have some really high waisted/ corseted jeans but they look like painful to put on!
> 
> Not many jackets, lots of cardigans, LBDs, it's a shock to the system (in a good way) after the riot of colours of the Seoul resort ,



Thank you Baglover, 
Do you think the jeans on the picture I posted are cropped?


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> Is this a full jacket, or a cardigan?  Thank you very much for posting these pictures!



It says cardigan on the description)))


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> It says cardigan on the description)))



Thanks!  I like it a lot.  PS -- just realized that all the info. was online (could have found it myself!)


----------



## hopingoneday

Fefster said:


> Can I ask for some advice? I really want a Chanel jacket in cream, either wool or tweed and I saw this one secondhand. What do you think? Is this a good price? Is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ream-silver-tweed-jacket-chanel-1844441.shtml




This is overpriced. You should be able to find a very pretty cream jacket for somewhere in the $1200-$1800 range, 2k tops. Put a search notification on evilbay and be patient. You will see that prices vary wildly for the same piece. If you are not 100% sure of your size, ask the seller for  detailed measurements. And bear in mind that generally speaking, Chanel jackets are made with generous seam allowances, so a jacket that is a bit too large can always be taken in, and ones that are a bit snug can sometimes be let out. I have taken some vintage jackets in to the Chanel 57th St. store and they do a fantastic job of tailoring/updating them for about $250.

There are a number of cream styles that are more coveted than this that would sell for less. Good luck... If you want me to share my experience with eBay sellers, feel free to PM me. I have bought about six vintage jackets this way with excellent results. There are a few sellers I have worked with more than once who specialize in vintage Chanel and I had a terrific experience.


----------



## kpai

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359


The jacket looks beautiful on you, if you have the excess cash then buy it, if not i think the price is too high for a jacket.  Its similar pricing to the paint jacket a few years back.   Chanel makes beautiful jackets and i think every girl needs a chanel jacket in their closet.  But once you start, it's like a Birkin, can't stop at 1.  good luck on your decision.


----------



## Fefster

hopingoneday said:


> This is overpriced. You should be able to find a very pretty cream jacket for somewhere in the $1200-$1800 range, 2k tops. Put a search notification on evilbay and be patient. You will see that prices vary wildly for the same piece. If you are not 100% sure of your size, ask the seller for  detailed measurements. And bear in mind that generally speaking, Chanel jackets are made with generous seam allowances, so a jacket that is a bit too large can always be taken in, and ones that are a bit snug can sometimes be let out. I have taken some vintage jackets in to the Chanel 57th St. store and they do a fantastic job of tailoring/updating them for about $250.
> 
> There are a number of cream styles that are more coveted than this that would sell for less. Good luck... If you want me to share my experience with eBay sellers, feel free to PM me. I have bought about six vintage jackets this way with excellent results. There are a few sellers I have worked with more than once who specialize in vintage Chanel and I had a terrific experience.



Thanks for this detailed and helpful reply, it is so useful


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Have you still not gotten your black one?!?! Yes that one would be nice! Hahahah



i just got it.  pm'd you the style number.  it's very plain, esp next to the cruise ones.  but it's a good basic jacket.  good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought one vintage  jacket in the past and I have watched prices including on vestiaire. This is way overpriced. It should be at least $1000 less.



Wow, thanks so much x


----------



## takeoutbox

Baglover121 said:


> Act one will be available in stores on Monday in london, some pieces are incredibly beautiful, more wearable
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250403
> 
> This is my favourite look and very similar to that famous cardi we all shared the love for, prices are not that exaggerated think it's less than £3000,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250405
> 
> 
> This look interesting too,
> 
> Lots of cardigans , there must be around 8, if not more! I couldn't get more pics as my kids were getting bored, but I might pop in on Monday, and check what's available,



i'm on the list for the cardigan as well.  my SA had a binder to show me when I was in, but there weren't any prices. so I was hoping it was going to be less than a jacket, but doesn't look like it's gonna be that way.  

there was another black sweater (that looks like a 4 pocket classic shape from what I can recall) with shoulder lapels that piqued my interest as well.


----------



## ladysarah

hopingoneday said:


> This is overpriced. You should be able to find a very pretty cream jacket for somewhere in the $1200-$1800 range, 2k tops. Put a search notification on evilbay and be patient. You will see that prices vary wildly for the same piece. If you are not 100% sure of your size, ask the seller for  detailed measurements. And bear in mind that generally speaking, Chanel jackets are made with generous seam allowances, so a jacket that is a bit too large can always be taken in, and ones that are a bit snug can sometimes be let out. I have taken some vintage jackets in to the Chanel 57th St. store and they do a fantastic job of tailoring/updating them for about $250.
> 
> There are a number of cream styles that are more coveted than this that would sell for less. Good luck... If you want me to share my experience with eBay sellers, feel free to PM me. I have bought about six vintage jackets this way with excellent results. There are a few sellers I have worked with more than once who specialize in vintage Chanel and I had a terrific experience.


Oh show us your vintage jacket collection! Would love to see.


----------



## hopingoneday

ladysarah said:


> Oh show us your vintage jacket collection! Would love to see.





I'll try to take some pics later. I'm not the best photographer!


----------



## ladysarah

hopingoneday said:


> I'll try to take some pics later. I'm not the best photographer!


Yes please we would very much appreciate the photos. Over the years I bought a couple of jackets myself, but I find cashmere cardigan/jackets are what gets the most use for my lifestyle. Cardigans are also quite expensive but go on sale almost every season, plus much easier to find good fit. Jackets can be difficult to buy without needing at least some alterations.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you Baglover,
> 
> Do you think the jeans on the picture I posted are cropped?




Yes they are supposed to be cropped flare-ish , there is another jeans look that is high waisted almost like a corset, and it's regular length but for someone like me 5'5 it's not the best look, so I've asked SA  to hold a pair of the cropped ones which I'm sure will look like regular flares on me [emoji14], 

The loafers look really good, and my SA says they are almost all on hold!


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> i just got it.  pm'd you the style number.  it's very plain, esp next to the cruise ones.  but it's a good basic jacket.  good luck with your decisions.




Thank you! Do post more pics of the jacket if you have a chance! Is it a 15A?


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Yes they are supposed to be cropped flare-ish , there is another jeans look that is high waisted almost like a corset, and it's regular length but for someone like me 5'5 it's not the best look, so I've asked SA  to hold a pair of the cropped ones which I'm sure will look like regular flares on me [emoji14],
> 
> The loafers look really good, and my SA says they are almost all on hold!



thank you Baglover! I was looking for these pair of jeans, but these obviously are different. I can't warm up to flare cropped pants
The fabric looks soft, let me know when you try them!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> Bought this dress today. I really like the texture and the classic colour combination of black and gold. Composition : 50% silk, 40% cashmere, 10% monhair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225356




Kat this is beautiful on you! I just picked up similar ones on holiday. Wasn't expecting to see them in the sale so I couldn't resist [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> thank you Baglover! I was looking for these pair of jeans, but these obviously are different. I can't warm up to flare cropped pants
> The fabric looks soft, let me know when you try them!



These really have a retro 70's look.  I like them!!  Hope you can find them.  Really good look for a cropped jacket.


----------



## takeoutbox

This sweater/jacket is gonna be popular!  It flew out, only one size left.  One size too big for me, thank god! Lol


----------



## takeoutbox

divababe said:


> Thank you! Do post more pics of the jacket if you have a chance! Is it a 15A?



I have to check when i get homes.  Its a k? Does that exist?  Or i could be entirely making it up lol.


----------



## Baglover121

takeoutbox said:


> This sweater/jacket is gonna be popular!  It flew out, only one size left.  One size too big for me, thank god! Lol




This looks really good


----------



## Baglover121

None of items I like are a available yet they have the white wide leg trousers which are nice but not worth the ££££ I think,

There was a beautiful pearl suit and a sort of oversized coat/jacket, 




It looks so similar to the the cruise I think,


----------



## gracekelly

takeoutbox said:


> This sweater/jacket is gonna be popular!  It flew out, only one size left.  One size too big for me, thank god! Lol



Super nice!  The detailing is very pretty.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> None of items I like are a available yet they have the white wide leg trousers which are nice but not worth the ££££ I think,
> 
> There was a beautiful pearl suit and a sort of oversized coat/jacket,
> 
> View attachment 3252266
> 
> 
> It looks so similar to the the cruise I think,



My SM told me they are receiving a new collection on the 3d of February.


----------



## divababe

takeoutbox said:


> This sweater/jacket is gonna be popular!  It flew out, only one size left.  One size too big for me, thank god! Lol




Stay strong!!!


----------



## ari

takeoutbox said:


> This sweater/jacket is gonna be popular!  It flew out, only one size left.  One size too big for me, thank god! Lol



I like everything except the things around the shoulders.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> None of items I like are a available yet they have the white wide leg trousers which are nice but not worth the ££££ I think,
> 
> There was a beautiful pearl suit and a sort of oversized coat/jacket,
> 
> View attachment 3252266
> 
> 
> It looks so similar to the the cruise I think,



What's up with all these epaulettes?


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> What's up with all these epaulettes?


I never touch anything with epaulettes either. They only look good if you are in the army...


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> I never touch anything with epaulettes either. They only look good if you are in the army...



lol! I can take it on a trench, but on a Chanel??


----------



## soleilbrun

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359



Hi, I am a longtime lurker here. I have only one jacket I inherited from my husbands grandmother. I'll post a pic one day.

I spotted this and thought of you. This is not my listing.

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...kets/chanel/biker-jacket-chanel-2275681.shtml


----------



## dds262

soleilbrun said:


> Hi, I am a longtime lurker here. I have only one jacket I inherited from my husbands grandmother. I'll post a pic one day.
> 
> I spotted this and thought of you. This is not my listing.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...kets/chanel/biker-jacket-chanel-2275681.shtml


Hi Soleil!!!

I lurk here too - just got my first "vintage" Chanel suit today - the bomb!! Black boucle wool jacket and straight skirt. Went up slightly in size on the jacket to have a little more room in the arms - and getting the skirt taken it....LOVE IT!!! The peplum on the bottom of the suit hit this tall girl just in the right places too.....


----------



## EmileH

dds262 said:


> Hi Soleil!!!
> 
> I lurk here too - just got my first "vintage" Chanel suit today - the bomb!! Black boucle wool jacket and straight skirt. Went up slightly in size on the jacket to have a little more room in the arms - and getting the skirt taken it....LOVE IT!!! The peplum on the bottom of the suit hit this tall girl just in the right places too.....




Congrats! Please model for us.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> What's up with all these epaulettes?





I love epaulettes and things that look military!  I think that is because I am not blessed with nice squared shoulders like you are Ari.  I need all the help I can get and that look works well for me.



ladysarah said:


> I never touch anything with epaulettes either. They only look good if you are in the army...



Sign me up!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I love epaulettes and things that look military!  I think that is because I am not blessed with nice squared shoulders like you are Ari.  I need all the help I can get and that look works well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up!




Me too ladies!!!


----------



## gracekelly

OK, so in response to the Military look, I went into my closet and pulled out my black silk faille trench coat that is a proud member of the Chanel Camellia  Corps.  Check out the shoulders for the camellia epaulettes.


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> OK, so in response to the Military look, I went into my closet and pulled out my black silk faille trench coat that is a proud member of the Chanel Camellia  Corps.  Check out the shoulders for the camellia epaulettes.



Absolutely fabulous Gracekelly!!


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> Absolutely fabulous Gracekelly!!



Thank you!


----------



## purplepoodles

gracekelly said:


> OK, so in response to the Military look, I went into my closet and pulled out my black silk faille trench coat that is a proud member of the Chanel Camellia  Corps.  Check out the shoulders for the camellia epaulettes.




Wow! Really great trench coat! Haven't seen anything like this before and love it. Trenches are a category apart and yours is amazing gracekelly[emoji177]


----------



## louboutal

gracekelly said:


> OK, so in response to the Military look, I went into my closet and pulled out my black silk faille trench coat that is a proud member of the Chanel Camellia  Corps.  Check out the shoulders for the camellia epaulettes.




I love the military look too! This jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## louboutal

Since there has been so much talk about this jacket I thought I would share this pic I just came across on Instagram


----------



## gracekelly

purplepoodles said:


> Wow! Really great trench coat! Haven't seen anything like this before and love it. Trenches are a category apart and yours is amazing gracekelly[emoji177]



Thank you!  It is a fun and unique piece to have The one I always lusted after has the black and white braided trim.  I managed to snag that in the jacket, but the coat eluded me.


----------



## gracekelly

louboutal said:


> Since there has been so much talk about this jacket I thought I would share this pic I just came across on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253827



The jacket looks great and the bag, of course, but that is it.  What a strange combination of pieces!  I think this rates a "didn't she look in the mirror before she left the house?" from my mother.



louboutal said:


> I love the military look too! This jacket is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

Baglover121 said:


> None of items I like are a available yet they have the white wide leg trousers which are nice but not worth the ££££ I think,
> 
> There was a beautiful pearl suit and a sort of oversized coat/jacket,
> 
> View attachment 3252266
> 
> 
> It looks so similar to the the cruise I think,




This is so beautiful!


----------



## Myrkur

Ladies I need your advise! I found this jacket,  anyone know from what collection it is? It says that it's from 2010, but when I google I can't find anything.  (Also tried to authenticate in Chanel forum, but because it's a different website then eBay who doesn't work with serial codes, it's not getting authenticated... )


----------



## gracekelly

Myrkur said:


> Ladies I need your advise! I found this jacket,  anyone know from what collection it is? It says that it's from 2010, but when I google I can't find anything.  (Also tried to authenticate in Chanel forum, but because it's a different website then eBay who doesn't work with serial codes, it's not getting authenticated... )
> 
> View attachment 3254192
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254194
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254196



It is from 2002.  There is another model that has an attached vest. This shows the year tag that has been removed from your jacket.

https://www.zibbet.com/vintageparisdesigns/chanel-vest-jacket-black-yellow-tweed-blazer


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

soleilbrun said:


> Hi, I am a longtime lurker here. I have only one jacket I inherited from my husbands grandmother. I'll post a pic one day.
> 
> I spotted this and thought of you. This is not my listing.
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...kets/chanel/biker-jacket-chanel-2275681.shtml


Thank You to everyone who responded to my post! I haven't figured out how to quote everyone but I appreciate all your thoughts and opinions. I ended up purchasing an amazing non-Chanel mink on sale this week and will chance the Lesage tweed at sale time... Thank You all again!


----------



## soleilbrun

dds262 said:


> Hi Soleil!!!
> 
> I lurk here too - just got my first "vintage" Chanel suit today - the bomb!! Black boucle wool jacket and straight skirt. Went up slightly in size on the jacket to have a little more room in the arms - and getting the skirt taken it....LOVE IT!!! The peplum on the bottom of the suit hit this tall girl just in the right places too.....



Nice to see you here too. Your suit sounds divine!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892




Love your look, I saw it worn open in black by a SA on slim black jeans, white shirt and chanel sautoir.Tdf..


----------



## divababe

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892




Love it!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892




Great look!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Love your look, I saw it worn open in black by a SA on slim black jeans, white shirt and chanel sautoir.Tdf..







divababe said:


> Love it!!!!







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great look!!!!




Thank you so much Ladies! I was trying for the casual look. It's a lot of pink [emoji1][emoji1][emoji120]&#127997;[emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## gracekelly

Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892



Lovely. So glad to see it to be worn as a coat. You wear it well. 


Natalie j said:


> Kat this is beautiful on you! I just picked up similar ones on holiday. Wasn't expecting to see them in the sale so I couldn't resist [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252155



Thank you Natalie.


----------



## hermesaddict197

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Hi ladies! I'm debating if I should get this lesage tweed. I've tried it on twice now (this one is a size too big) and I do think it's a really special piece. The boutique told me yesterday there is only one left in company in my size. The problem is the price ($11,000 usd). Opinions? Worth it? Wait and see if it's still available during sale? My initial thought was I would rather have a Birkin but I keep going back it this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3249359


It looks stunning on you. I would say buy it!


----------



## purplepoodles

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




Very nice indeed gracekelly! Love houndstooth and the leather collar is a great touch.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




Love the collar and details of this jacket, nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I have had this problem too. I just bought a max Mara camel hair coat. The traditional wrap. It fits over jackets easily! I'm so excited. I bought navy. The fabric is beautiful and it's so warm. Thankfully I bought it in Paris. They cost $3500 here and $1250 there!!!




Thank you for this great idea, I just bought a nice Max Mara winter princess style wrap coat online with a 30% off in Germany. It fits easily over all possible jackets without looking to bulky, will serve me for years if I'm lucky. Brilliant idea!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




That's really fun! And look. It looks absolutely current. Fabulous!


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892




Very versatile piece - either a dress or long coat. I like how you call it a Coatigan!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




Thank you for sharing, the zip is a special touch indeed.


----------



## Kat.Lee

First day out! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




This looks beautiful on you Kat.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks beautiful on you Kat.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup.


----------



## purplepoodles

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




So so chic! You look so elegant Kat.Lee Great paring perfect purse with your new coat!


----------



## Kat.Lee

purplepoodles said:


> So so chic! You look so elegant Kat.Lee Great paring perfect purse with your new coat!




Thank you so much purplepoodles.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.



Sweet!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




Kat you look lovely, very elegant [emoji1]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Natalie j said:


> Kat you look lovely, very elegant [emoji1]




Thank you Natalie. You have so many amazing pieces!!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




That is a very very cool jacket gracekelly!!!!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.




Wow! Lovely piece of art and the zipper is so special!


----------



## divababe

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




Stunning Kat!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> Love the collar and details of this jacket, nice.





purplepoodles said:


> Very nice indeed gracekelly! Love houndstooth and the leather collar is a great touch.




Thanks!  The pockets are even lined with the leather.  What a touch!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's really fun! And look. It looks absolutely current. Fabulous!



Amazingly, it is current.  Guess it was worth the $$



periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for sharing, the zip is a special touch indeed.



I live in fear of breaking that zipper haha!  Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## gracekelly

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081



Wow does not begin to describe your look!  Just fantastic  What a beautiful fit too!


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Sweet!



Thank you!  You and I are long time collectors.


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Wow! Lovely piece of art and the zipper is so special!



Thanks so much!



Freckles1 said:


> That is a very very cool jacket gracekelly!!!!



It was 80 degrees here yesterday so i had to go into the Spring closet for this one.  Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  You and I are long time collectors.



Yes we are.  Just picked up some new blazers, will post pictures soon.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> Yes we are.  Just picked up some new blazers, will post pictures soon.




Ooh! Can't wait to see what you chose. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Yes we are.  Just picked up some new blazers, will post pictures soon.



Oh good!  Fashion Show!


----------



## Jayne1

Natalie j said:


> Wearing my Coatigan for the first time. There's 2 more pieces I am waiting for this season, hopefully It will arrive in the next 2 weeks. Thanks for letting me share [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255892



Now, that's how you wear it!!  Perfection!


----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> Out to lunch with the DH.  Wearing one of my first Chanel jackets in navy and camel houndstooth with gold leather collar.  The zipper is multicolor which is really kind of fun.



Do you worry about being around food and sloppy eaters/ servers/ general messiness in restaurants?

I have a few Chanel coats,  2 jackets and 1 cardigan sweater and the only one I will wear around food is my cardigan, because it washes beautifully  (if I have to wash it.)

Am I being too overly cautious? lol

Stunning jacket by the way.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




Kat- you are a lady perfect from head to toe !!!! Love everything from your dress to your pochette.


----------



## hedgwin99

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




This is what I call elegant n lady like! Beautifully done!!! [emoji173]&#65039; every detail


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> Do you worry about being around food and sloppy eaters/ servers/ general messiness in restaurants?
> 
> I have a few Chanel coats,  2 jackets and 1 cardigan sweater and the only one I will wear around food is my cardigan, because it washes beautifully  (if I have to wash it.)
> 
> Am I being too overly cautious? lol
> 
> Stunning jacket by the way.



You brought a big smile to my face I am pretty fearless and wear the jackets and I wear my H scarves all the time.  I refuse to let my clothing or accessories run my life, I mean, who is wearing whom?   Actually it is the DH who worries about it for me

Thanks for the smile and the compliment!


----------



## kpai

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081



Beautiful dress and bag, the perfect look.


----------



## Kat.Lee

divababe said:


> Stunning Kat!!!



Thank you divababe. 



gracekelly said:


> Wow does not begin to describe your look!  Just fantastic  What a beautiful fit too!



Appreciate your kind words. 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Kat- you are a lady perfect from head to toe !!!! Love everything from your dress to your pochette.



Thank you so much. You are so kind. 



hedgwin99 said:


> This is what I call elegant n lady like! Beautifully done!!! [emoji173]&#65039; every detail



How sweet and kind of you. Thank you. 



kpai said:


> Beautiful dress and bag, the perfect look.




Thank you very much.


----------



## rubyscowgirl

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081




You look amazing...very classy and beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Kat.Lee said:


> First day out! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257081


You look beautiful!


----------



## Kat.Lee

rubyscowgirl said:


> You look amazing...very classy and beautiful! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you so much. 



esmeraldavdende said:


> You look beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## Fefster

I am a bit in love with this jacket. What do you think ladies? Any advice is appreciated as this is a new area for me. Thanks
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-1944943.shtml

I like it because it has a modern cut and is longer line, which looks better as I have largish boobs lol


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> I am a bit in love with this jacket. What do you think ladies? Any advice is appreciated as this is a new area for me. Thanks
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-1944943.shtml
> 
> I like it because it has a modern cut and is longer line, which looks better as I have largish boobs lol




I love it! And it's a very fair price. Offer a little less.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! And it's a very fair price. Offer a little less.



Thanks, it's a bit scary ordering a jacket without seeing it but I could risk it for this price. Does anyone know from the label what collection this is?


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Thanks, it's a bit scary ordering a jacket without seeing it but I could risk it for this price. Does anyone know from the label what collection this is?




I hear you about it being scary. I am not really a vintage person unless it's something I can't get new. I ordered a jacket from Vestiaire that I'm very happy with. And you are right you can risk it at that price. I'm not willing to risk 9000 for a used jacket that I can't return even if it is my ideal. Do look at the photos on a large screen and zoom in to try to get an idea of the condition.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hear you about it being scary. I am not really a vintage person unless it's something I can't get new. I ordered a jacket from Vestiaire that I'm very happy with. And you are right you can risk it at that price. I'm not willing to risk 9000 for a used jacket that I can't return even if it is my ideal. Do look at the photos on a large screen and zoom in to try to get an idea of the condition.



I have taken the plunge and bought it. The seller says it's in good condition, looks like a shop in France, so fingers crossed. They have good feedback. I am so excited to receive my first Chanel jacket. Thanks for your help.


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> I have taken the plunge and bought it. The seller says it's in good condition, looks like a shop in France, so fingers crossed. They have good feedback. I am so excited to receive my first Chanel jacket. Thanks for your help.




Congratulations! Please post a photo when you receive it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I went into a boutique today to see if I can try this cardigan on. The SA told me that it's not in yet but it's all been reserved [emoji24]. Apparently it's the most popular item this season. Has anyone seen or tried this on or seen it IRL?


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> So I went into a boutique today to see if I can try this cardigan on. The SA told me that it's not in yet but it's all been reserved [emoji24]. Apparently it's the most popular item this season. Has anyone seen or tried this on or seen it IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260228




Don't give up faith. They always tell you that. I'm sure it's popular but I'm also sure you can get it if you want it. My SA told me that the lightweight cruise jacket was their best seller and that it was selling out so quickly that they wouldn't even put it on the display floor. Weeks later there were jackets on the display floor. Same goes for the cream and black Salzburg jacket I bought (in Paris from a nice SA who was honest with me and not from the high pressure local SA). I'm so tired of the nonsense at Chanel. It's a real turn off.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't give up faith. They always tell you that. I'm sure it's popular but I'm also sure you can get it if you want it. My SA told me that the lightweight cruise jacket was their best seller and that it was selling out so quickly that they wouldn't even put it on the display floor. Weeks later there were jackets on the display floor. Same goes for the cream and black Salzburg jacket I bought (in Paris from a nice SA who was honest with me and not from the high pressure local SA). I'm so tired of the nonsense at Chanel. It's a real turn off.




Thanks Pocketbook Pup! My local boutique didn't order this style, Who knows why... So I'm having to look further afield.


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Pocketbook Pup! My local boutique didn't order this style, Who knows why... So I'm having to look further afield.




Are you in Europe? I can pm you the email for my lovely cambon SA.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Are you in Europe? I can pm you the email for my lovely cambon SA.




That's would be great, thank you! I am in the Netherlands but I am in London every month for business so normally I eventually find what I'm looking for. I would love to try on the cardigan, normally I'm 38 but this looks like a loose fitting style so I might have to go down a size. If anyone has tried it on or seen it, please post a picture! [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

Fefster said:


> Thanks, it's a bit scary ordering a jacket without seeing it but I could risk it for this price. Does anyone know from the label what collection this is?



Spring 2001 it's on the label i.e. 01  P


----------



## Fefster

gracekelly said:


> Spring 2001 it's on the label i.e. 01  P



I found this out, but thanks very much for answering


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> So I went into a boutique today to see if I can try this cardigan on. The SA told me that it's not in yet but it's all been reserved [emoji24]. Apparently it's the most popular item this season. Has anyone seen or tried this on or seen it IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260228



I asked my SM and she said that they'll receive this week act 1. She said that she thinks that she had order that outfit. I'll post when she gets back to me. I'd like to know about the fit too, so please post if you try it.


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> So I went into a boutique today to see if I can try this cardigan on. The SA told me that it's not in yet but it's all been reserved [emoji24]. Apparently it's the most popular item this season. Has anyone seen or tried this on or seen it IRL?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260228




Natalie, I have this on hold for me too, in NBS, my SA told me to size up , so instead of a 36 I'm taking 38,,
I agree with PBP, you will eventually find them, try selfridges, they have really good inventory , I found those popular cruise jackets in pink and Beige and even the black one too, don't give up yet! 

But I must say I'm kicking myself for passing the opportunity to get those flat sling backs , they are completely sold out,


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> Natalie, I have this on hold for me too, in NBS, my SA told me to size up , so instead of a 36 I'm taking 38,,
> I agree with PBP, you will eventually find them, try selfridges, they have really good inventory , I found those popular cruise jackets in pink and Beige and even the black one too, don't give up yet!
> 
> But I must say I'm kicking myself for passing the opportunity to get those flat sling backs , they are completely sold out,







ari said:


> I asked my SM and she said that they'll receive this week act 1. She said that she thinks that she had order that outfit. I'll post when she gets back to me. I'd like to know about the fit too, so please post if you try it.




Thanks Ladies, The SA texted me to say that she has reserved size 40 for me to try on, its the only one that hasn't been spoken for so at least I will get to see how it fits.


----------



## ari

Some looks from act 1


----------



## ari

Another


----------



## ari

Lovely jacket


----------



## ari

More


----------



## ari

And


----------



## ari

Jacket


----------



## ari

Looks


----------



## ari

Another


----------



## ari

Dress


----------



## gracekelly

Those are some interesting pieces, thanks for posting Ari!  Looks like several have the dreaded epaulettes 
 lol!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Those are some interesting pieces, thanks for posting Ari!  Looks like several have the dreaded epaulettes
> lol!



Lol! Most of them (((


----------



## ari

ari said:


> I asked my SM and she said that they'll receive this week act 1. She said that she thinks that she had order that outfit. I'll post when she gets back to me. I'd like to know about the fit too, so please post if you try it.



She said she got the cardi, Still no info on the fit and price ((


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Looks like several have the dreaded epaulettes
> lol!



Yes it's your season graceKelly, they are all the rage..:shame:


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Jacket



One of my favorites from this season... the colors are fabulous in this tweed! Thanks for posting many looks, Ari!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Those are some interesting pieces, thanks for posting Ari!  Looks like several have the dreaded epaulettes
> lol!




Glad I bought my jacket!!!!!

Ari these photos are fabulous!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Yes it's your season graceKelly, they are all the rage..:shame:



hahahahaha!  I am in epaulette heaven!  Look on the bright side ladysarah, your wallet will thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> She said she got the cardi, Still no info on the fit and price ((




The cardigan is 3680 euros ! Cashmire..


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> The cardigan is 3680 euros ! Cashmire..



i can't understand why they are saying that the cardie is running small.  In the picture, it looks somewhat boxy and not fitted at all.  Usually the opposite is true and you can take a size smaller in a cardigan.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> i can't understand why they are saying that the cardie is running small.  In the picture, it looks somewhat boxy and not fitted at all.  Usually the opposite is true and you can take a size smaller in a cardigan.



yes, my SM said I don't need to size up.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> yes, my sm said i don't need to size up.



+1


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> The cardigan is 3680 euros ! Cashmire..



do you have any info on the jeans?
My SM said nobody received them.


----------



## ari

I love this from the summer collection


----------



## ari

More looks from act 1
I love this, but I can't pull it off


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> do you have any info on the jeans?
> 
> My SM said nobody received them.




No sorry Ari


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> More looks from act 1
> I love this, but I can't pull it off



This look is nearly identical to the crochet cardis chanel did about 3 years ago.  The only real difference is that this time, the crochet is more delicate, thinner, and fragile. That said, I do love the white cardi from years ago and wear it often. It's a cute look,  but the dress has too much volume for me to pull off.


----------



## ari

Oh, yes I remember !  
Here is another more wearable, but not sure it is worth it the price tag.


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> No sorry Ari



Thank you anyway))


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> More looks from act 1
> 
> I love this, but I can't pull it off




I tried this cardigan on today but it's so delicate and was already caught on my bracelet so the SA had to untangle me. I ended up buying the sandals instead [emoji1][emoji16]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> I tried this cardigan on today but it's so delicate and was already caught on my bracelet so the SA had to untangle me. I ended up buying the sandals instead [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263587



Those sandals are amazing, what a score!


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> I tried this cardigan on today but it's so delicate and was already caught on my bracelet so the SA had to untangle me. I ended up buying the sandals instead [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263587



Congrats ! These sandals are gorgeous if you have nice feet like yours!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> do you have any info on the jeans?
> 
> My SM said nobody received them.




So typical of Chanel to drip feed and tease us, all the pretty pieces are nowhere to be seen [emoji30]



ari said:


> I love this from the summer collection



 Very unusual and so pretty, 



Natalie j said:


> I tried this cardigan on today but it's so delicate and was already caught on my bracelet so the SA had to untangle me. I ended up buying the sandals instead [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263587




I so wanted one, congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Christofle said:


> Those sandals are amazing, what a score!







ari said:


> Congrats ! These sandals are gorgeous if you have nice feet like yours!




Thank you Christofle and Ari [emoji1][emoji253]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> So typical of Chanel to drip feed and tease us, all the pretty pieces are nowhere to be seen [emoji30]
> 
> 
> I so wanted one, congrats they are gorgeous!




Are you in London? I just got them yesterday. All the stores had them apart from Brompton cross. Small sizes are almost gone though so be quick! I got them in beige too [emoji23][emoji16]


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> Are you in London? I just got them yesterday. All the stores had them apart from Brompton cross. Small sizes are almost gone though so be quick! I got them in beige too [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264044




Love the beige ones too Natalie, 

I'm loving all their footwear this season, 






These sling backs are not available  and I'm lusting after one, my SA will try to one for me, just not sure when, I managed to get the heeled ones but these look more casual, 
there are like the espadrilles craze a couple of  years


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> Love the beige ones too Natalie,
> 
> I'm loving all their footwear this season,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264058
> 
> 
> These sling backs are not available  and I'm lusting after one, my SA will try to one for me, just not sure when, I managed to get the heeled ones but these look more casual,
> there are like the espadrilles craze a couple of  years




Most of the footwear seems to be in so I'm surprised it's taking so long for the RTW to come.... But yes, I'm in love with all their footwear this season. [emoji1]


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Jacket







ari said:


> Lovely jacket




Love these two jackets! Plz share pics when you try them on!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Another




This is cute too!


----------



## divababe

ladysarah said:


> Yes it's your season graceKelly, they are all the rage..:shame:




I actually marked this one as my favorite from the website!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Hello Everyone 
So for the first time I "discovered" Vestiaire. There are many beautiful items on it, but I'm a little bit worried since there are mixed reviews about this site here on tpf. I like those four jackets best. What do you think quality and price wise? Do you think they are worth it? I'd appreciate any help.
(1)
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2234007.shtml
(2)
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2076366.shtml
(3)
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/black-jacket-chanel-2197825.shtml
(4)
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...blue-tweed-chanel-jacket-chanel-1858792.shtml


----------



## EmileH

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Hello Everyone
> So for the first time I "discovered" Vestiaire. There are many beautiful items on it, but I'm a little bit worried since there are mixed reviews about this site here on tpf. I like those four jackets best. What do you think quality and price wise? Do you think they are worth it? I'd appreciate any help.
> (1)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2234007.shtml
> (2)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2076366.shtml
> (3)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/black-jacket-chanel-2197825.shtml
> (4)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...blue-tweed-chanel-jacket-chanel-1858792.shtml




Hi, I bought a Vintage jacket on vestiaire and I'm really happy with it. I am not a vintage person at all. I have made a few exceptions when I just couldn't find what I wanted new. I was very nervous because you can't return things on vestiaire. They have an incredible selection. The jackets you are considering are beautiful and the prices are very good. My jacket was in the same price range. Look at the measurements carefully although I think sellers all measure in a slightly different way. And look at the photos on a large monitor zooming in to make sure the condition looks good. I like to see the lining as well as the outer surface. Only buy things listed in very good condition. It's a bit of a gamble but it worked out very well for me. I have made other purchases on vestiaire and I have had all good experiences. I understand that others have not been so lucky. There is a jacket that I would consider my ultimate jacket in my size on vestiaire now for $9000. It's probably worth that. But I'm not willing to gamble with that much money and no returns. Real real also has jackets and accepts returns but their selection is not as good as vestiaire. Good luck.


----------



## papertiger

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Hello Everyone
> So for the first time I "discovered" Vestiaire. There are many beautiful items on it, but I'm a little bit worried since there are mixed reviews about this site here on tpf. I like those four jackets best. What do you think quality and price wise? Do you think they are worth it? I'd appreciate any help.
> (1)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2234007.shtml
> (2)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...chanel/black-wool-jacket-chanel-2076366.shtml
> (3)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/black-jacket-chanel-2197825.shtml
> (4)
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...blue-tweed-chanel-jacket-chanel-1858792.shtml



Noting your post, it sounds you've already read but if not, before you enter VC world it may help to read other's experiences: 

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html

The last Chanel RTW I bought was from a vintage shop in Nice last year. Not even 1000 Euro for an entire 1970s classic suit in mint condition.  I could inspect it from every angle and try it on. My last Chanel piece was a very large chiffon (mousseline) shawl from a reputable, specialist store and was a fraction of the prices on VC.  I have worn that scarf so often I don't know how my wardrobe existed without it. Often I find much older pieces in better condition than recent. 

The point it is, when buying pre-loved, take your time and be extremely fussy. You don't want to be stuck with something you can't use.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> I love this from the summer collection



Me too! The line of the suit is so elegant 

And you look lovely in pink

Is there a pic of the reverse of the skirt? It looks like it will difficult to take anything but small steps


----------



## SouthTampa

Natalie j said:


> I tried this cardigan on today but it's so delicate and was already caught on my bracelet so the SA had to untangle me. I ended up buying the sandals instead [emoji1][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263587


The sandals are stunning.   Most beautiful sandals I have ever seen!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I bought a Vintage jacket on vestiaire and I'm really happy with it. I am not a vintage person at all. I have made a few exceptions when I just couldn't find what I wanted new. I was very nervous because you can't return things on vestiaire. They have an incredible selection. The jackets you are considering are beautiful and the prices are very good. My jacket was in the same price range. Look at the measurements carefully although I think sellers all measure in a slightly different way. And look at the photos on a large monitor zooming in to make sure the condition looks good. I like to see the lining as well as the outer surface. Only buy things listed in very good condition. It's a bit of a gamble but it worked out very well for me. I have made other purchases on vestiaire and I have had all good experiences. I understand that others have not been so lucky. There is a jacket that I would consider my ultimate jacket in my size on vestiaire now for $9000. It's probably worth that. But I'm not willing to gamble with that much money and no returns. Real real also has jackets and accepts returns but their selection is not as good as vestiaire. Good luck.


Thank you for all the great advice  I'll take them into consideration. "Real real" has a nice selection as well, but I'm not familiar with it. Is it as reliable as yoogi's closet and ann's fabulous finds?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

papertiger said:


> Noting your post, it sounds you've already read but if not, before you enter VC world it may help to read other's experiences:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html
> 
> The last Chanel RTW I bought was from a vintage shop in Nice last year. Not even 1000 Euro for an entire 1970s classic suit in mint condition.  I could inspect it from every angle and try it on. My last Chanel piece was a very large chiffon (mousseline) shawl from a reputable, specialist store and was a fraction of the prices on VC.  I have worn that scarf so often I don't know how my wardrobe existed without it. Often I find much older pieces in better condition than recent.
> 
> The point it is, when buying pre-loved, take your time and be extremely fussy. You don't want to be stuck with something you can't use.


I'm always out of luck when shopping vintage in person  Either it's as expensive (or more!) as new from a boutique or the place and the smell is shall we say off putting


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Noting your post, it sounds you've already read but if not, before you enter VC world it may help to read other's experiences:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/vestiaire-collective-experiences-771028.html
> 
> The last Chanel RTW I bought was from a vintage shop in Nice last year. Not even 1000 Euro for an entire 1970s classic suit in mint condition.  I could inspect it from every angle and try it on. My last Chanel piece was a very large chiffon (mousseline) shawl from a reputable, specialist store and was a fraction of the prices on VC.  I have worn that scarf so often I don't know how my wardrobe existed without it. Often I find much older pieces in better condition than recent.
> 
> The point it is, when buying pre-loved,* take your time and be extremely fussy. You don't want to be stuck with something you can't use.*



Wise words mate!:I also think their prices are too high for pre owned. And by the way PT put me out of my misery and post a photo of your vintage suit. I adore vintage Chanel and wish more people would post their treasures!!


----------



## papertiger

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I'm always out of luck when shopping vintage in person  Either it's as expensive (or more!) as new from a boutique or the place and the smell is shall we say off putting



Oh no! 

You must find better shops 

*PP* knows her stuff, and she has done OK.

My only gripe with VC, is the way it's sold as though its risk free 

Just be careful with VC, just as you would e-bay etc.


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> Wise words mate! I also think their prices are too high for pre owned. And by the way PT put me out of my misery and post a photo of your vintage suit. I adorevintage Chane and wish more people would post their treasures!!



I'll have to post later this week as I'm away for work. 

It's basically just a beige skirt suit with ghw and silk lining, but its cut is fabulous 

Funny story about that suit. While I was taking my time trying it on, the proprietor forgot i was downstairs and 'popped-out' for lunch and locked me in the store for an hour.  I didn't care (like a kid at Willy Wonker's chocolate factory) but my mother was livid she had to wait at a cafe for 90 mins. Then she saw the suit (and a mint special edition Envol 1995 H scarf) and forgot about 'killing' me  

BTW, so POd I found one of my Chanel python jackets (I'd posted a long time ago in Chanel RTW ref thread) stolen and on some random Thai crapiolla site like it was theirs  . 
Warning to all - watermark _all_ your photos!!!!!


----------



## Baglover121

You can find some real gems at Kerry taylor auctions, prices are not crazy and the selection is always very unique, there a few Chanel pieces in the up coming auction


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> You must find better shops
> 
> 
> 
> *PP* knows her stuff, and she has done OK.
> 
> 
> 
> My only gripe with VC, is the way it's sold as though its risk free
> 
> 
> 
> Just be careful with VC, just as you would e-bay etc.




Thanks papertiger but it might just be dumb luck. I agree. It's not risk free. Do be careful and pay with PayPal. I'll admit that I was on pins and needles waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## gracekelly

I look at the VC pages every now and then, but I just don't have a warm and comfy feeling buying there.  I would rather buy from an established seller on eBay.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> You can find some real gems at Kerry taylor auctions, prices are not crazy and the selection is always very unique, there a few Chanel pieces in the up coming auction




Wow. I just looked briefly. Some very cool items from the 1950s that look so current. I love it.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Do any of you know a good place to authenticate Chanel RTW? "AUTHENTICATE THIS CHANEL" do not have an authenticator for clothing and unless it's a horrible, obvious fake I'm bad at spotting them


----------



## Baglover121

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Do any of you know a good place to authenticate Chanel RTW? "AUTHENTICATE THIS CHANEL" do not have an authenticator for clothing and unless it's a horrible, obvious fake I'm bad at spotting them




Hanna, will you be able to examine them in person or online?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Baglover121 said:


> Hanna, will you be able to examine them in person or online?


Online only. When buying, I'd be using photos provided by the seller. But then, once I own the piece, I could take my own pictures and send them to one of the authentication sites.


----------



## Baglover121

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Online only. When buying, I'd be using photos provided by the seller. But then, once I own the piece, I could take my own pictures and send them to one of the authentication sites.




The good news is Chanel RTW is not a popular fake target, and some details can be hard to duplicate, the silk camillia lining, metal chain at the hem, (although I own a couple with neither!), and the label, has been changed many times since the 80s, if you keep your eyes on those three, then it's a pretty obvious, but as with everything  when buying vintage, you can never be certain at all, and If buying vintage Chanel through online is your only option stick with reputable sites , like artcurial , 1st dibs..etc


----------



## EmileH

I stopped by my local Chanel. Here's the biggest change: they took the price tags off the size label where they were readily seen and put them inside on the fabric content tag where they are harder to see. You can actually see the hole in the size tag where they were removed. Seriously? This is how they address the price issue?

That being said I tried on a structured cardigan that was about $3300. Liked it but didn't love it. I tried this jacket. The same cut comes in several color options. The epaulets can be removed according to my SA but even with that it is boxy with very strong shoulders and not a good shape for me. But it's lovely and I think $5800. It's light weight. Perhaps good for warm climates.


----------



## Baglover121

I like the epaulets, think it adds something to it


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I like the epaulets, think it adds something to it




They aren't overwhelming I have to say. I don't mind them. For me it's the strong boxy structure of the shoulders- think 80s shoulder pads- that doesn't work on me. I have tried jackets with that structure before and they are a no go for me.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They aren't overwhelming I have to say. I don't mind them. For me it's the strong boxy structure of the shoulders- think 80s shoulder pads- that doesn't work on me. I have tried jackets with that structure before and they are a no go for me.




Pup I'm broad enough!! I don't need shoulder pads!!! That jacket looks darling though!!


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I stopped by my local Chanel. Here's the biggest change: they took the price tags off the size label where they were readily seen and put them inside on the fabric content tag where they are harder to see. You can actually see the hole in the size tag where they were removed. Seriously? This is how they address the price issue?
> 
> That being said I tried on a structured cardigan that was about $3300. Liked it but didn't love it. I tried this jacket. The same cut comes in several color options. The epaulets can be removed according to my SA but even with that it is boxy with very strong shoulders and not a good shape for me. But it's lovely and I think $5800. It's light weight. Perhaps good for warm climates.
> 
> View attachment 3267593



Yes, I tried this jacket as well. This particular one has more exaggerated shoulders than some of the other jackets with epaulets from this season.  Don't rule out all versions because you might just fine another this season without such exaggerated shoulders! Good luck with the quest!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They aren't overwhelming I have to say. I don't mind them. For me it's the strong boxy structure of the shoulders- think 80s shoulder pads- that doesn't work on me. I have tried jackets with that structure before and they are a no go for me.




I've been wondering about the boxy cut too, there are several versions, are all jackets the exact cut? I've only seen a couple, some looked more relaxed than the others, some looked so stiff, would like to do a big tryout,


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I stopped by my local Chanel. Here's the biggest change: they took the price tags off the size label where they were readily seen and put them inside on the fabric content tag where they are harder to see. You can actually see the hole in the size tag where they were removed. Seriously? This is how they address the price issue?
> 
> That being said I tried on a structured cardigan that was about $3300. Liked it but didn't love it. I tried this jacket. The same cut comes in several color options. The epaulets can be removed according to my SA but even with that it is boxy with very strong shoulders and not a good shape for me. But it's lovely and I think $5800. It's light weight. Perhaps good for warm climates.
> 
> View attachment 3267593



I tried this on today, and guess what?  The epaulette queen agrees that the shoulders are overwhelming on this jacket.  I looked inside and it has some serious padding.  The SA said that this had already come up and the tailor was suggesting that the pads be changed.  They also said the epaulettes could come off, but what is the point of that?  The price was higher than you remember PP, it was well over 6k.    It is beautiful however and is on my wish list, with the aforementioned adjustment to the shoulders.

Here is the really good news!  I found the cap toe bicolor slingback!  The box says 16C so it is from the new run of the style.  They are just stunning!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on today, and guess what?  The epaulette queen agrees that the shoulders are overwhelming on this jacket.  I looked inside and it has some serious padding.  The SA said that this had already come up and the tailor was suggesting that the pads be changed.  They also said the epaulettes could come off, but what is the point of that?  The price was higher than you remember PP, it was well over 6k.    It is beautiful however and is on my wish list, with the aforementioned adjustment to the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the really good news!  I found the cap toe bicolor slingback!  The box says 16C so it is from the new run of the style.  They are just stunning!!




Do you find that the sling back stays put? I always have a problem with slingbacks slipping. They have my ankle straps in beige and black but not in my size. I have to try to hunt them down. If anyone has a Barneys or neimans or bloomies shoe SA contact info could you pm me? 

I must not have seen the price clearly since I had to go digging for the tag. 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you find that the sling back stays put? I always have a problem with slingbacks slipping. They have my ankle straps in beige and black but not in my size. I have to try to hunt them down. If anyone has a Barneys or neimans or bloomies shoe SA contact info could you pm me?
> 
> I must not have seen the price clearly since I had to go digging for the tag.
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yes the backs did not slip and I  have narrow heels  I .  I have given up on M Blahnik's Carolyne style  because of that issue.  Nothing I do works with that shoe.  I broke my distal fibula years ago and ever since then, ankle straps are not my friend on that foot, so I don't even bother trying that style on.  I saw your shoes or something like them in black and white.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes the backs did not slip and I  have narrow heels  I .  I have given up on M Blahnik's Carolyne style  because of that issue.  Nothing I do works with that shoe.  I broke my distal fibula years ago and ever since then, ankle straps are not my friend on that foot, so I don't even bother trying that style on.  I saw your shoes or something like them in black and white.




Thanks for the info. Were the shoes cream and black ankle straps? I'm looking for a 38. If not I can look for the runway shoes but that might be very difficult too. Oh well, I'll live either way. Agree about the manolos. They just don't work for me. If you think your store might have the ones I want will you pm me?


----------



## Baglover121

I think it's really silly if they are going to hide the tags, would they like random people coming in turning  a piece inside out searching for the price? Keep it were its visible so people get shocked and walk away instantly , 

These jackets vary in price , I think this tweed purple one is around £4300, 
The navy ones are a bit cheaper, 
There are four variation I think, Chanel are persistent with the epaulets this season.


----------



## PhoenixH

Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input


----------



## candy2100

It's very pretty!  If you feel special in it, then you should get it.


----------



## Freckles1

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input




I love the top part of the dress. I'm not sure about the skirt... How tall are you? You appear to be very tiny. I'm afraid you might get lost in all of the fabric!!!
Good luck!!! And if you love it, you should get it!!


----------



## PhoenixH

Freckles1 said:


> I love the top part of the dress. I'm not sure about the skirt... How tall are you? You appear to be very tiny. I'm afraid you might get lost in all of the fabric!!!
> Good luck!!! And if you love it, you should get it!!


Thank you so much for your reply. I am not tall, around 1.6m only. Yes I was concerned if the skirt might make my bottom look heavy? Like wide hips? Seems like this is the trend now with such fuller skirts. I do like how the top and waist looks though. Overall I like the dress and it seems very wearable especially in a warm climate where I live. But just wanted to be sure and hear some honest feedback &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## EmileH

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input




I honestly like it a lot. It's classic and looks pretty on you. I would want to be able to layer it with different jackets or sweaters to get the most versatility out of it so my advice is to try it with a jacket or sweater to see how it looks. I almost bought a simple a line dress until I tried layering it and the shape just didn't look right with anything, I think your dress will work better. But try it out.


----------



## PhoenixH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I honestly like it a lot. It's classic and looks pretty on you. I would want to be able to layer it with different jackets or sweaters to get the most versatility out of it so my advice is to try it with a jacket or sweater to see how it looks. I almost bought a simple a line dress until I tried layering it and the shape just didn't look right with anything, I think your dress will work better. But try it out.


That is great advice! Appreciate your quick reply and would take your advice to go try it again with different jackets and cardigans which are what I usually wear a dress with. Sometimes I might just drape a shawl over too so it makes sense to bring one along to try different looks. Do you think this dress is classic enough to wear in years to come even as I advance with age? Lol


----------



## EmileH

PhoenixH said:


> That is great advice! Appreciate your quick reply and would take your advice to go try it again with different jackets and cardigans which are what I usually wear a dress with. Sometimes I might just drape a shawl over too so it makes sense to bring one along to try different looks. Do you think this dress is classic enough to wear in years to come even as I advance with age? Lol




You are smart to think this way. I think Chanel pieces are only worth the price if the answer to this question is yes. I think so, especially if you can layer it with a variety of pieces.


----------



## Fefster

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input



I think this looks really special. It's got a bit of edge and modern design to it as well and it looks fabulous on you. You have a gorgeous figure. I think the skirt is perfect and not overwhelming at all on you. 
I would definitely buy this.


----------



## ari

one of my Chanel dresses at amfAR gala in New York worn by model Coco Rocha.
It looks much shorter than mine.:shame: Not that Im much shorter. And of course I dont wear the zipper open.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input



i like it a lot on you! it would look gorgeous with a bolero jacket/cardi, or a shawl.


----------



## ari

ari said:


> one of my Chanel dresses at amfAR gala in New York worn by model Coco Rocha.
> It looks much shorter than mine.:shame: Not that Im much shorter. And of course I dont wear the zipper open.



It looks totally different on me)))


----------



## PhoenixH

double post


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> i like it a lot on you! it would look gorgeous with a bolero jacket/cardi, or a shawl.



Thank you so much for your reply! Means a lot to me. I've been admiring your style and gorgeous Chanel collection


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> It looks totally different on me)))



You look stunning in it! Love the dress on you


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> You look stunning in it! Love the dress on you



thank you PhoenixH! 
did you buy the dress! I think you can wear it for long time! what is the material?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It looks totally different on me)))




It looks way better on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks way better on you!



you are too kind *Pocketbook Pup* thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> It looks totally different on me)))




Ari, this looks better on you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input




Looks very pretty on you Phoenix! I also tried this dress on but it's too long on me (I'm a shortie, 150cm). Love the earrings too by the way [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Ari, this looks better on you!



thank you Natalie!, you guys are too nice!

here are some great looks from fall 2016! it will be a better season than the summer!


----------



## PhoenixH

Fefster said:


> I think this looks really special. It's got a bit of edge and modern design to it as well and it looks fabulous on you. You have a gorgeous figure. I think the skirt is perfect and not overwhelming at all on you.
> I would definitely buy this.



Awww thank you so much!  You are too kind!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> thank you PhoenixH!
> did you buy the dress! I think you can wear it for long time! what is the material?



I have not bought it yet! Was thinking if going back again to try on with different jackets and cardigans. The dress is a sort of stretchy cotton like material


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> I have not bought it yet! Was thinking if going back again to try on with different jackets and cardigans. The dress is a sort of stretchy cotton like material



Please do post pictures of the things you try. I don't feel this season collection  very much, but love the  dress you posted!  It's woven, right? If you are looking for a dress that says Chanel, maybe you could try to find tweed dress .


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> Looks very pretty on you Phoenix! I also tried this dress on but it's too long on me (I'm a shortie, 150cm). Love the earrings too by the way [emoji1]



Thank you sweetie! And I love your vca collection


----------



## ari

Here is a suit from this collection


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> thank you Natalie!, you guys are too nice!
> 
> here are some great looks from fall 2016! it will be a better season than the summer!



Oh I love that long cardigan in the last picture!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input




Love this girlish dress (except the epaulettes) but with your slim figure you would look nice in any little black dress for sure!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Please do post pictures of the things you try. I don't feel this season collection  very much, but love the  dress you posted!  It's woven, right? If you are looking for a dress that says Chanel, maybe you could try to find tweed dress .



Here's a closer look at the dress I tried. Although it's not the traditional tweed look, I liked that the material suits the generally warm climate Iive in and I was thinking I can layer if I wish to travel in it


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> Oh I love that long cardigan in the last picture!!!



Me too! But it turns out it is shearling coat


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> Here's a closer look at the dress I tried. Although it's not the traditional tweed look, I liked that the material suits the generally warm climate Iive in and I was thinking I can layer if I wish to travel in it



Oh, yes! I like the fabric ! It could be dress up and down!


----------



## PhoenixH

Gellingh said:


> Love this girlish dress (except the epaulettes) but with your slim figure you would look nice in any little black dress for sure!



I'm so flattered and thank you very much. I'm not that slim actually, am bottom heavy especially after 2 kids lol. But I feel more assured now that this dress does not accentuate my larger bottom


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> one of my Chanel dresses at amfAR gala in New York worn by model Coco Rocha.
> 
> It looks much shorter than mine.:shame: Not that Im much shorter. And of course I dont wear the zipper open.




Hey Ari, looks to small and short on this model but perfect on you!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input


I can honestly say, that you would look good in pretty much anything, so the dress being flattering is not an issue  as for the dress itself:
(1) as PP suggested, try on a jacket or a sweater. Since this dress has lapels on shoulders it might not look good once you put something over it.
(2) I like fuller skirts, but on me they only look good with high heels. I mostly wear flats, so I end up buying pencil skirts. Maybe try it on with different shoes as well. 
(3) tweed would make it even more "classic Chanel", but if you like the material and it suits your climate - go for it


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Baglover121 said:


> The good news is Chanel RTW is not a popular fake target, and some details can be hard to duplicate, the silk camillia lining, metal chain at the hem, (although I own a couple with neither!), and the label, has been changed many times since the 80s, if you keep your eyes on those three, then it's a pretty obvious, but as with everything  when buying vintage, you can never be certain at all, and If buying vintage Chanel through online is your only option stick with reputable sites , like artcurial , 1st dibs..etc


Thank you for the tips on vintage RTW  I love Chanel, but they seem to want to reach Hermes prices threshold and it's getting a little ridiculous (of course if I could afford it at full price, I would be buying it, no question )


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you sweetie! And I love your vca collection




Thanks! I also tried on the matching cardigan to this dress but they only had size 40 left. It looks like a jacket from far away but in the same fabric as the dress so you might want to try that. Wish I had taken a photo, it comes in black and navy. [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Please do post pictures of the things you try. I don't feel this season collection  very much, but love the  dress you posted!  It's woven, right? If you are looking for a dress that says Chanel, maybe you could try to find tweed dress .




I like a few cardigans from Act 1 but it still hasn't hit the stores...seems late to me since most of the bags and shoes are in?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying to imitate Sofia coppola's chic minimalist style today.
> 
> View attachment 3237931




PBP, I wish I had seen the way you wear this before now! I am fairly new to Chanel RTW, I normally buy Chloe and Stella Mc.  I didn't even look at this jacket because I didn't like the bar closures that you took out. This is exactly the perfect classic Chanel jacket I need. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> PBP, I wish I had seen the way you wear this before now! I am fairly new to Chanel RTW, I normally buy Chloe and Stella Mc.  I didn't even look at this jacket because I didn't like the bar closures that you took out. This is exactly the perfect classic Chanel jacket I need. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I actually passed it up the first time for the same reason. Then I realized that the straps were just buttoned on. They come off easily. I also took them off the sleeves and had the sleeves sewn shut like normal sleeves. Easy fix. That being said I have seen some lovely cream and black jackets on Vestiaire recently. 

I'll tell you the most special part of the jacket for me is that I bought it at the Rue cambon store and the lovely SA insisted on taking my photo in it on the stairs to the atelier. And I have a photo of coco in her cream and black jacket on the same stairs. Such a special memory. 

Thank you for your sweet thoughts.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I actually passed it up the first time for the same reason. Then I realized that the straps were just buttoned on. They come off easily. I also took them off the sleeves and had the sleeves sewn shut like normal sleeves. Easy fix. That being said I have seen some lovely cream and black jackets on Vestiaire recently.
> 
> I'll tell you the most special part of the jacket for me is that I bought it at the Rue cambon store and the lovely SA insisted on taking my photo in it on the stairs to the atelier. And I have a photo of coco in her cream and black jacket on the same stairs. Such a special memory.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet thoughts.




So creative! You wear it very well. Nice to see you on the VCA thread also, another slippery slope [emoji1]


----------



## PhoenixH

Gellingh said:


> Love this girlish dress (except the epaulettes) but with your slim figure you would look nice in any little black dress for sure!





Hanna Flaneur said:


> I can honestly say, that you would look good in pretty much anything, so the dress being flattering is not an issue  as for the dress itself:
> (1) as PP suggested, try on a jacket or a sweater. Since this dress has lapels on shoulders it might not look good once you put something over it.
> (2) I like fuller skirts, but on me they only look good with high heels. I mostly wear flats, so I end up buying pencil skirts. Maybe try it on with different shoes as well.
> (3) tweed would make it even more "classic Chanel", but if you like the material and it suits your climate - go for it



Thank you so much for your kind advice and sweet comments! Will update everyone when I try the dress again


----------



## divababe

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input




I like the dress but not sure it has the effect you want? Are you looking for the classic fit? Easy to wear? The skirt has a trendy feel to me that you might not get the timelessness that you wanted? I think trying on with different jackets and all would also be great to make sure it fits with your wardrobe!


----------



## Baglover121

So I've bought the navy jacket, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




PBP is so right , the shoulder pads are a bit too much  ,I've asked them to remove them,
I must have spent ages trying on all of variations, but this one looks more casual and very easy to throw on, ,


----------



## Baglover121

I'm still trying the tweed purple one, might get it instead [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> So I've bought the navy jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270864
> 
> 
> PBP is so right , the shoulder pads are a bit too much  ,I've asked them to remove them,
> I must have spent ages trying on all of variations, but this one looks more casual and very easy to throw on, ,




Congrats!! This is the exact one I tried. Will you please post a modeling photo once the pads are out? I am considering it for my Paris trip.

I copied this from the Vestiaire thread.,this is why papertiger said to be careful with Vestiaire. I got lucky with my piece but she's right. It's risky. See below: 

Their "quality control" is horrible, as is their "customer service". They sold me a designer jacket that  was not in "very good condition" -- It arrived, and it actually has sweat  stains!! Their customer service told me that I could not return it, but  could resell it on their site and that they would not take any  commission. Are you serious?? Sell someone else this rag?? The process  of inquiring and complaining has also been incredibly time consuming  and irksome. I will no longer do business with them. Appalling. Avoid  this company.


----------



## luckylove

Baglover121 said:


> I'm still trying the tweed purple one, might get it instead [emoji15]



Yes, get the purple and be twins with me!! Can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!! This is the exact one I tried. Will you please post a modeling photo once the pads are out? I am considering it for my Paris trip.



Thank you, I've went with this instead of the purple one, the purple is nice, but this feels more versatile
Will post a picture once I get it, 




luckylove said:


> Yes, get the purple and be twins with me!! Can't wait to hear what you decide!




Navy! Tried it with the both the jeans and the white leg trousers, and it really looked so chic, but I couldn't stomach the price of those pairs, yes in the funny world of Chanel anything that costs less than 2000 is considered a bargain but they are still jeans, [emoji15]  I went and bought a white wide leg pair from Chloe, the fit is much better,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you, I've went with this instead of the purple one, the purple is nice, but this feels more versatile
> Will post a picture once I get it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy! Tried it with the both the jeans and the white leg trousers, and it really looked so chic, but I couldn't stomach the price of those pairs, yes in the funny world of Chanel anything that costs less than 2000 is considered a bargain but they are still jeans, [emoji15]  I went and bought a white wide leg pair from Chloe, the fit is much better,



Haha, that is what I did too! Bought Chloe wide leg pants and they really go very well with the shortish Chanel jackets. 
Have you seen this jacket? Is it quilted? It is the same as the navy and purple I guess ? I can't go to the boutique but I can order it, so I'm still wondering


----------



## ladysarah

Baglover121 said:


> So I've bought the navy jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270864
> 
> 
> PBP is so right , the shoulder pads are a bit too much  ,I've asked them to remove them,
> I must have spent ages trying on all of variations, but this one looks more casual and very easy to throw on, ,


Goodness me! Lovely jacket and it really is epaulettes season. Please do post a modeling shot, would love to see it on!


----------



## PhoenixH

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you, I've went with this instead of the purple one, the purple is nice, but this feels more versatile
> Will post a picture once I get it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy! Tried it with the both the jeans and the white leg trousers, and it really looked so chic, but I couldn't stomach the price of those pairs, yes in the funny world of Chanel anything that costs less than 2000 is considered a bargain but they are still jeans, [emoji15]  I went and bought a white wide leg pair from Chloe, the fit is much better,




I know! I tried on a pair of their latest jeans too! With the camellia flowers at the waist and liked it very much but felt it was quite a lot to pay for jeans. The navy jacket you got is a great choice! Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## ari

Sorry wrong picture! My SM said they have it in 5 different tweeds. She'll send me pictures tomorrow, but any advise in terms of fit and look would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!! This is the exact one I tried. Will you please post a modeling photo once the pads are out? I am considering it for my Paris trip.
> 
> I copied this from the Vestiaire thread.,this is why papertiger said to be careful with Vestiaire. I got lucky with my piece but she's right. It's risky. See below:
> 
> Their "quality control" is horrible, as is their "customer service". They sold me a designer jacket that  was not in "very good condition" -- It arrived, and it actually has sweat  stains!! Their customer service told me that I could not return it, but  could resell it on their site and that they would not take any  commission. Are you serious?? Sell someone else this rag?? The process  of inquiring and complaining has also been incredibly time consuming  and irksome. I will no longer do business with them. Appalling. Avoid  this company.



Yikes, I just bought a Chanel jacket from Vestiaire. Hope it's ok.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Sorry wrong picture! My SM said they have it in 5 different tweeds. She'll send me pictures tomorrow, but any advise in terms of fit and look would be greatly appreciated!



This is the one I just bought! I am not sure if I misunderstood which was the other jacket BL was thinking of... At any rate, the colors in this one are divine! Had I seen the navy, I may have been tempted by that one too.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you, I've went with this instead of the purple one, the purple is nice, but this feels more versatile
> Will post a picture once I get it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy! Tried it with the both the jeans and the white leg trousers, and it really looked so chic, but I couldn't stomach the price of those pairs, yes in the funny world of Chanel anything that costs less than 2000 is considered a bargain but they are still jeans, [emoji15]  I went and bought a white wide leg pair from Chloe, the fit is much better,



Did they have the wide leg jeans? How were the white pants, never found nice fitting Chanel pants?
Are these the one you tried ?


----------



## ari

luckylove said:


> This is the one I just bought! I am not sure if I misunderstood which was the other jacket BL was thinking of... At any rate, the colors in this one are divine! Had I seen the navy, I may have been tempted by that one too.



Oh, really ! How is the fit? Congrats !
Are the shoulders too big?
It looks quilted in the picture?
Please let me know, I have to order it on Monday !


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Oh, really ! How is the fit? Congrats !
> Are the shoulders too big?
> It looks quilted in the picture?
> Please let me know, I have to order it on Monday !



Ari, the shoulders in this piece are not as exaggerated as the grey, white and purple tweed.  Also, I find the photo on the model to be a bit misleading  as far as the shoulder line.  On the model, it looks also a bit more exaggerated than IRL. Yet, I have also noticed that there is tremendous variation in piece to piece of the identical item. I can't compare the fit to the navy since I didn't try that one.  When I pick mine up, I will post photos. I left it at the boutique for alterations. It is, by far, my favorite colors in quite some time.  The navy looks very sleek, and casually elegant, though I own a lot of navy jackets.  It's hard to decide, isn't it?  I can't wait to hear which one you choose!


----------



## vivelebag

ari said:


> It looks totally different on me)))




It looks way classier on you, ari!


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> So I've bought the navy jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270864
> 
> 
> PBP is so right , the shoulder pads are a bit too much  ,I've asked them to remove them,
> I must have spent ages trying on all of variations, but this one looks more casual and very easy to throw on, ,



Beautiful!  Very versatile  which is so important at this price point.  I love the fact that it is navy as they are hard to find.  My SA said the tailor wanted to change the pad for smaller one.  I think it all depends show straight across your shoulders are.  I found that it was a very strong look with the epaulette and a smaller pad would work for me.

Ari, I think it is running true to size in the epaulette style and would order your regular size.


----------



## Baglover121

ladysarah said:


> Goodness me! Lovely jacket and it really is epaulettes season. Please do post a modeling shot, would love to see it on!




Thanks lady Sarah, 



PhoenixH said:


> I know! I tried on a pair of their latest jeans too! With the camellia flowers at the waist and liked it very much but felt it was quite a lot to pay for jeans. The navy jacket you got is a great choice! Can't wait to see it on you!



I tried that one too, and as nice as it was I just didn't feel it it justifies the price tag, 



ari said:


> Sorry wrong picture! My SM said they have it in 5 different tweeds. She'll send me pictures tomorrow, but any advise in terms of fit and look would be greatly appreciated!



Yes there are 5, and prices differ too, not much though, I tried this black tweed , the purple and black one, a pinkish tweed. , and there was another one somewhere but didn't ask to try, I kept going back and forth between the purple one and the navy, the fit is boxy , but I really didn't like how the pads on the shoulders looked, compared to my other Chanel jackets these models are more obvious and the epaulettes made it look more pronounced , 




ari said:


> Did they have the wide leg jeans? How were the white pants, never found nice fitting Chanel pants?
> 
> Are these the one you tried ?



I tried the straight leg ones with camellia band, I loved  them, but decided against them, 

The white trousers are nice and the fabric is beautiful weaving, very light but on my 5'5 frame they drowned me and even if I take a few inches off, they still won't suit me , but I imagine on someone as tall as you Ari they would look ace,  

The Chloe trousers are perfect fit for me as they come fitted on the hips and are not as high waisted as these, 

I bought this at the rue cambon, I didn't want to upset my SA at NBS by switching alliance so didn't browse too much! Will hopefully get the cardis and flats  from her [emoji6]


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  Very versatile  which is so important at this price point.  I love the fact that it is navy as they are hard to find.  My SA said the tailor wanted to change the pad for smaller one.  I think it all depends show straight across your shoulders are.  I found that it was a very strong look with the epaulette and a smaller pad would work for me.
> 
> Ari, I think it is running true to size in the epaulette style and would order your regular size.




I had a mini panic attack reading your post! The seamstress suggested a smaller one too, but I asked them to remove them all together, I've just texted the SA and told her I'd choose a smaller pad instead,


----------



## ari

luckylove said:


> Ari, the shoulders in this piece are not as exaggerated as the grey, white and purple tweed.  Also, I find the photo on the model to be a bit misleading  as far as the shoulder line.  On the model, it looks also a bit more exaggerated than IRL. Yet, I have also noticed that there is tremendous variation in piece to piece of the identical item. I can't compare the fit to the navy since I didn't try that one.  When I pick mine up, I will post photos. I left it at the boutique for alterations. It is, by far, my favorite colors in quite some time.  The navy looks very sleek, and casually elegant, though I own a lot of navy jackets.  It's hard to decide, isn't it?  I can't wait to hear which one you choose!




Thank you so much luckylove! This is so helpful! Can't wait to see the pictures!
Very hard to decide! What is the material - at it cotton tweed? This jacket has a bit of blue and purple in it - it is very interesting color, could go well with many colors? How do you plan to wear it?



vivelebag said:


> It looks way classier on you, ari!




Thank you vivelebag! Too kind of you!



gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  Very versatile  which is so important at this price point.  I love the fact that it is navy as they are hard to find.  My SA said the tailor wanted to change the pad for smaller one.  I think it all depends show straight across your shoulders are.  I found that it was a very strong look with the epaulette and a smaller pad would work for me.
> 
> Ari, I think it is running true to size in the epaulette style and would order your regular size.



Thank you gracekelly ! All this info is really useful for me! 



Baglover121 said:


> Thanks lady Sarah,
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that one too, and as nice as it was I just didn't feel it it justifies the price tag,
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are 5, and prices differ too, not much though, I tried this black tweed , the purple and black one, a pinkish tweed. , and there was another one somewhere but didn't ask to try, I kept going back and forth between the purple one and the navy, the fit is boxy , but I really didn't like how the pads on the shoulders looked, compared to my other Chanel jackets these models are more obvious and the epaulettes made it look more pronounced ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the straight leg ones with camellia band, I loved  them, but decided against them,
> 
> The white trousers are nice and the fabric is beautiful weaving, very light but on my 5'5 frame they drowned me and even if I take a few inches off, they still won't suit me , but I imagine on someone as tall as you Ari they would look ace,
> 
> The Chloe trousers are perfect fit for me as they come fitted on the hips and are not as high waisted as these,
> 
> I bought this at the rue cambon, I didn't want to upset my SA at NBS by switching alliance so didn't browse too much! Will hopefully get the cardis and flats  from her [emoji6]




So the white pants have volume, pleated in the waist? 
Are the jeans loose or more skinny ?
Baglover, it would be interesting to see the pinkish tweed. She'll send me pictures today!  I getting warmer to the epaulettes, if I hate them on me I'll remove them, other wise the jacket is classic.

Dear Ladies, thank you so much for your help, it is really very useful!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Thank you so much luckylove! This is so helpful! Can't wait to see the pictures!
> Very hard to decide! What is the material - at it cotton tweed? This jacket has a bit of blue and purple in it - it is very interesting color, could go well with many colors? How do you plan to wear it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you vivelebag! Too kind of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gracekelly ! All this info is really useful for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the white pants have volume, pleated in the waist?
> Are the jeans loose or more skinny ?
> Baglover, it would be interesting to see the pinkish tweed. She'll send me pictures today!  I getting warmer to the epaulettes, if I hate them on me I'll remove them, other wise the jacket is classic.
> 
> Dear Ladies, thank you so much for your help, it is really very useful!



The jeans with camelia on the waist band were quite fitting on me. It's more of the straight/skinny cut but with a very tiny flair at the ends. I liked it very much, but still feel it's too much for me to pay for at the moment. I may be tempted though lol


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Hey Ari, looks to small and short on this model but perfect on you!




Thank you Gellingh! So nice of you!


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> The jeans with camelia on the waist band were quite fitting on me. It's more of the straight/skinny cut but with a very tiny flair at the ends. I liked it very much, but still feel it's too much for me to pay for at the moment. I may be tempted though lol



I think I'll wait for these jeans from the summer collection, hope they receive them


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> The jeans with camelia on the waist band were quite fitting on me. It's more of the straight/skinny cut but with a very tiny flair at the ends. I liked it very much, but still feel it's too much for me to pay for at the moment. I may be tempted though lol



Did you try these?


----------



## ari

I'd like these ones, but they didn't get them


----------



## ari

I'm wondering about this coat too, but I decided to buy only one item - so I have to choose between this cotton coat, which looks fabulously tailored, and the jacket.  Maybe the jacket is better decision as is a classic Chanel


----------



## loves

Natalie j said:


> Are you in London? I just got them yesterday. All the stores had them apart from Brompton cross. Small sizes are almost gone though so be quick! I got them in beige too [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264044



they're gorgeous, you have very nice feet too (do i sound like a pervy foot fetishist?)


----------



## loves

ari said:


> I'm wondering about this coat too, but I decided to buy only one item - so I have to choose between this cotton coat, which looks fabulously tailored, and the jacket.  Maybe the jacket is better decision as is a classic Chanel



gorgeous coat this one, which are you getting? i'm in the market for a chanel jacket for autumn 2016 so i have sometime to look


----------



## ari

loves said:


> gorgeous coat this one, which are you getting? i'm in the market for a chanel jacket for autumn 2016 so i have sometime to look



I still have not decided, most probably the jacket. My SM send me some photos from the fall collection - very many nice looks, but I don't want to buy it now and wait for it. 
Love this look


----------



## ari

And this


----------



## loves

ari said:


> And this



thanks for the pics Ari. can't wait to see what you are getting


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Did you try these?



Yes these were the ones I tried! Pity I didn't take any pictures though


----------



## ari

loves said:


> thanks for the pics Ari. can't wait to see what you are getting



I'll let you know. 
This one is one of my favorite from the fall collection


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> Yes these were the ones I tried! Pity I didn't take any pictures though



They are quite nice!


----------



## loves

ari said:


> I'll let you know.
> This one is one of my favorite from the fall collection



this looks really good...


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> I'll let you know.
> This one is one of my favorite from the fall collection



Ari, it seems you and I have the same taste in Chanel... we would be dangerous shopping together! This was also one of my favorite looks.

On another note on styling the epaulette jacket... I like to throw my tweed jackets on with jeans or skinny pants for a more youthful/less serious  look.  It would also look great with white pants as well.  I am looking forward to bringing it home a playing in the closet to create some fun looks.  I am wondering what it would look like with a navy Alaia skirt I have... I also want to try it with a white knit chanel dress that I wear a lot in the Spring.  The colors are ideal for jeans if you wear them. BTW, were you tempted at all by the unlined jackets this season?


----------



## ari

luckylove said:


> Ari, it seems you and I have the same taste in Chanel... we would be dangerous shopping together! This was also one of my favorite looks.
> 
> On another note on styling the epaulette jacket... I like to throw my tweed jackets on with jeans or skinny pants for a more youthful/less serious  look.  It would also look great with white pants as well.  I am looking forward to bringing it home a playing in the closet to create some fun looks.  I am wondering what it would look like with a navy Alaia skirt I have... I also want to try it with a white knit chanel dress that I wear a lot in the Spring.  The colors are ideal for jeans if you wear them. BTW, were you tempted at all by the unlined jackets this season?


Yes, luckylove! We have the same taste! Please post pictures of different outfits! 
I did buy the pink and the beige unlined jackets, here is still winter and I haven't used them yet (( 
Here is the beige with the matching skirt from Seul collection 
It is look for the office, but I have bought flared white pants to wear with it and a pinkish top. It has some pink beads in it and it'll look fab. Can't wait for better weather.


----------



## ari

Here some brooches for this jacket


----------



## ari

And here is the pink, but I didn't like this combo, so I bought wide leg beige Chloe pants for it)) don't like black with it.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> And here is the pink, but I didn't like this combo, so I bought wide leg beige Chloe pants for it)) don't like black with it.



Thanks for the photos, Ari! They look fabulous on you! I bought the black unlined version, but would love to see the others IRL. I thought the weight would be perfect when the weather is warmer and it provides the small finishing touch to an outfit. You look stunning in Pink!


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> Did you try these?




This is fantastic!!!!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> And this



Very smart and chic 



ari said:


> I'll let you know.
> This one is one of my favorite from the fall collection



 You could wear this for everything 



ari said:


> Yes, luckylove! We have the same taste! Please post pictures of different outfits!
> I did buy the pink and the beige unlined jackets, here is still winter and I haven't used them yet ((
> Here is the beige with the matching skirt from Seul collection
> It is look for the office, but I have bought flared white pants to wear with it and a pinkish top. It has some pink beads in it and it'll look fab. Can't wait for better weather.


----------



## papertiger

Fefster said:


> Yikes, I just bought a Chanel jacket from Vestiaire. Hope it's ok.



I'm sure it will be, fingers crossed 

Please show us when it arrives


----------



## chocolagirl

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input


so pretty on u


----------



## PhoenixH

chocolagirl said:


> so pretty on u



Thank you my dear! Hoping to go to the boutique again in the next few days to try in one more time!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Yes, luckylove! We have the same taste! Please post pictures of different outfits!
> I did buy the pink and the beige unlined jackets, here is still winter and I haven't used them yet ((
> Here is the beige with the matching skirt from Seul collection
> It is look for the office, but I have bought flared white pants to wear with it and a pinkish top. It has some pink beads in it and it'll look fab. Can't wait for better weather.



This looks so fabulous on you! And I love how you pair it with the pearl necklace. I was contemplating the light green version of this necklace


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> And here is the pink, but I didn't like this combo, so I bought wide leg beige Chloe pants for it)) don't like black with it.







ari said:


> Here some brooches for this jacket




These look fabulous on you!!! I can't wait to wear the black and beige ones I got! I like the combo you put together! I think the beige will be great with white dress too!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I'm wondering about this coat too, but I decided to buy only one item - so I have to choose between this cotton coat, which looks fabulously tailored, and the jacket.  Maybe the jacket is better decision as is a classic Chanel




I'm not so sure about this, the jackets look like a better option or maybe wait for ACT 2, some of the pieces are very much your style,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here some brooches for this jacket




So pretty,


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> And here is the pink, but I didn't like this combo, so I bought wide leg beige Chloe pants for it)) don't like black with it.




Ari, what is the very pretty blouse you have underneath the jacket in this photo? You look lovely!


----------



## Baglover121

The dress looks incredible, but Rosamund hair and makeup almost killed it,


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> Yes, luckylove! We have the same taste! Please post pictures of different outfits!
> 
> I did buy the pink and the beige unlined jackets, here is still winter and I haven't used them yet ((
> 
> Here is the beige with the matching skirt from Seul collection
> 
> It is look for the office, but I have bought flared white pants to wear with it and a pinkish top. It has some pink beads in it and it'll look fab. Can't wait for better weather.




This looks great on you.


----------



## hopingoneday

F


----------



## hopingoneday

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input
> 
> You look fantastic but I'm not sure 100% about this dress... I think for the prices Chanel charges, a piece should knock me out. While I like the piece, for me it's a "very pretty" and not a "wow!!!!!" I hope this does not offend as indeed you look just lovely in it. If it were 1/4 what Chanel costs, I'd say go for it with no hesitation.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> This looks so fabulous on you! And I love how you pair it with the pearl necklace. I was contemplating the light green version of this necklace


Thank you *PhoenixH*! yes, these neckleces are fun.


divababe said:


> These look fabulous on you!!! I can't wait to wear the black and beige ones I got! I like the combo you put together! I think the beige will be great with white dress too!


*divababe* thank you! the white dress would be great. I bought a very simple valentino mutted pink dress for that jacket and it looks nice, but a bit boring 


divababe121 said:


> I'm not so sure about this, the jackets look like a better option or maybe wait for ACT 2, some of the pieces are very much your style,


you are right* divababe*


Baglover121 said:


> So pretty,


Thank you Baglover! i'll go with the jacket.


hopingoneday said:


> Ari, what is the very pretty blouse you have underneath the jacket in this photo? You look lovely!


thank you, it is a very old moschino


hopingoneday said:


> This looks great on you.


Thank you* hopingoneday*


----------



## ari

Here are the choices I have
this one looks a bit hard?


----------



## ari

Sorry I'm posting one by one but from my I phone I can post only one picture at the time


----------



## ari

The favorite


----------



## ari

Less favorite


----------



## ari

It has matching pants


----------



## ari

And this nice top?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And this nice top?




I like the top and the favorite jacket. Can I ask the prices of the second jacket, the favorite jacket and the top in Europe? I have seen all but your favorite jacket here and they are all very nice. I agree that the first jacket is a bit hard. If I get a jacket this season I am going to have them switch out the shoulder pads.


----------



## SouthTampa

ari said:


> Here are the choices I have
> this one looks a bit hard?


Number 3!   The touch of blue makes it so unique.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the top and the favorite jacket. Can I ask the prices of the second jacket, the favorite jacket and the top in Europe? I have seen all but your favorite jacket here and they are all very nice. I agree that the first jacket is a bit hard. If I get a jacket this season I am going to have them switch out the shoulder pads.



the jacket is 6680 euro, it has a skirt  for 2790 euro, which I posted earlier. I don't think I'll get the skirt.
the top is 1770 euro.


----------



## ari

SouthTampa said:


> Number 3!   The touch of blue makes it so unique.



yes, my favorite.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> the jacket is 6680 euro, it has a skirt  for 2790 euro, which I posted earlier. I don't think I'll get the skirt.
> 
> the top is 1770 euro.




Hi ari, I usually just lurk and I've really enjoyed your posts! Thanks for the Intel. 

You mentioned a jacket is 6680 euro, is it this one? Does your sales person shop to the states you think? It's so much cheaper there than here! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## EmileH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the top and the favorite jacket. Can I ask the prices of the second jacket, the favorite jacket and the top in Europe? I have seen all but your favorite jacket here and they are all very nice. I agree that the first jacket is a bit hard. If I get a jacket this season I am going to have them switch out the shoulder pads.




Thanks for the info! Do you remember how much this one was? I think it would work better for me with my Hermes scarf collection.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you remember how much this one was? I think it would work better for me with my Hermes scarf collection.
> 
> View attachment 3274427




PBP 
This is the jacket I got it's 4870


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here are the choices I have
> this one looks a bit hard?




I've tried this pinkish one and it seemed too wintery no? Certainly not something you could wear in Spring 



ari said:


> The favorite




Ohyes!! Yes!! This is so gorgeous! Go for this


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> PBP
> This is the jacket I got it's 4870




Thank you! That's s bit less than the US.  I'll definitely wait.


----------



## Fefster

Would anyone be able to give me some measurements for their Chanel jacket? ideally a size 46. even another size would be helpful to see if the one I have just received is wrong labelled.

I ordered a 46 from Vestiaire and it is absolutely tiny.

I am normally a 44 at the most so I was careful and sized up buying unseen. 

It is so small, it looks more like a 36-38 to me. 

If I can prove it, I can create a return, but if not, I am stuck with a jacket I will never be able to wear.


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> Hi ari, I usually just lurk and I've really enjoyed your posts! Thanks for the Intel.
> 
> You mentioned a jacket is 6680 euro, is it this one? Does your sales person shop to the states you think? It's so much cheaper there than here! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3274418


 Hi, *xiaoxiao*
yes, this one. No, they can ship to Europe only. If you have friends in Europe she can ship to them. this is 7440.85 US Dollar at today's exchange rate. how much is in USA?


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Hi, *xiaoxiao*
> yes, this one. No, they can ship to Europe only. If you have friends in Europe she can ship to them. this is 7440.85 US Dollar at today's exchange rate. how much is in USA?




I am not 100% sure but the blue version (the cheaper one) is $5,800 I think... 




How much is that in euro?


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Hi, *xiaoxiao*
> yes, this one. No, they can ship to Europe only. If you have friends in Europe she can ship to them. this is 7440.85 US Dollar at today's exchange rate. how much is in USA?




Btw I think you should def get it. It's my favorite as well! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hi, *xiaoxiao*
> yes, this one. No, they can ship to Europe only. If you have friends in Europe she can ship to them. this is 7440.85 US Dollar at today's exchange rate. how much is in USA?




I didn't look at this jacket. I looked at the blue one. It was like $5900 in the US. When all is said and done it would be $5000 if one bought it in Europe. That's with the exchange rate minus the vat plus duty on arrival at the airport. So 20% off. That's my experience with Chanel ready to wear across the board these days. I have had SA offer to ship my items home to me but then it's guaranteed that you will pay duty which is 10-30% depending on how they classify it and not at all predictable. At the airport the agents are usually nice if you are honest and they classify it as low as possible. I usually end up paying 3-5% on my purchases. Although that's not definite of course. So shipping it to the US even if possible would result in far less savings and is probably not worth the effort.


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> I am not 100% sure but the blue version (the cheaper one) is $5,800 I think...
> 
> View attachment 3274522
> 
> 
> How much is that in euro?



it is 5205.53 Euro, so it is really cheaper in Europe - &#8364;4870


----------



## Baglover121

This is the price of the navy, I knew I had it saved! 
But from what I understood all the variations differ in price, some are higher but not a lot more like 200-300,


----------



## xiaoxiao

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3274527
> 
> 
> This is the price of the navy, I knew I had it saved!
> But from what I understood all the variations differ in price, some are higher but not a lot more like 200-300,




Yep! Same here. The purple one is slightly more than the blue one. But by much though.


----------



## Fefster

Sh*T! My Chanel Jacket from Vestiaire is a fake! It has a spelling mistake on the label. It says 'Protect the pearl neack lace before cleaning".
What a shower they are.
The jacket doesn't even have a pearl 'neacklace'.


----------



## Baglover121

Did u pay by PayPal Fefster?


----------



## Fefster

Baglover121 said:


> Did u pay by PayPal Fefster?



Yes, I have just filed a dispute. Is that the right thing to do? I'm so upset, the buttons are horrible plastic buttons and so is the zip.


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Sh*T! My Chanel Jacket from Vestiaire is a fake! It has a spelling mistake on the label. It says 'Protect the pearl neack lace before cleaning".
> What a shower they are.
> The jacket doesn't even have a pearl 'neacklace'.




Oh no! I'm sorry. How awful. Photos?


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Yes, I have just filed a dispute. Is that the right thing to do? I'm so upset, the buttons are horrible plastic buttons and so is the zip.




Omg. I'm so so sorry. I feel badly for speaking up for them. I guess I have been lucky and I should quit while I'm ahead and stop buying from them. I'm really sorry. Yes pay pal dispute it. Email Vestiaire too and be very firm. You might also mention that you are talking about it on an online forum. That might get their attention. Creeps! Who was the seller?


----------



## Fefster

The seller was: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-1944943.shtml

They have a large boutique by the looks of it. So obviously a fake, I can't imagine they weren't aware.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg. I'm so so sorry. I feel badly for speaking up for them. I guess I have been lucky and I should quit while I'm ahead and stop buying from them. I'm really sorry. Yes pay pal dispute it. Email Vestiaire too and be very firm. You might also mention that you are talking about it on an online forum. That might get their attention. Creeps! Who was the seller?



You couldn't possibly know. Honestly, you take your chances when you buy secondhand. I knew that


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> You couldn't possibly know. Honestly, you take your chances when you buy secondhand. I knew that




Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. What a terrible person. The photos looked ok. The lining and chain looked good. Well that cures me of buying there ever again.


----------



## Fefster

Here is the label!


----------



## Fefster

Here are the terrible fastenings. They are barely hooked in and all squint.


----------



## Fefster

My particular favourite, completely hollow plastic buttons


----------



## Fefster

In case the spelling mistake is not obvious


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. What a terrible person. The photos looked ok. The lining and chain looked good. Well that cures me of buying there ever again.



I posted photos but the truth is I should have asked for these photos up front. If I had been buying from eBay, I would have. I just had trust in VC and this 'Trusted Seller'.


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> I posted photos but the truth is I should have asked for these photos up front. If I had been buying from eBay, I would have. I just had trust in VC and this 'Trusted Seller'.




You might need to have someone authenticate it for you. And give you a letter saying it's not authentic. I don't know of a good Chanel authenticator. See what Vestiaire says first I suppose.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You might need to have someone authenticate it for you. And give you a letter saying it's not authentic. I don't know of a good Chanel authenticator. See what Vestiaire says first I suppose.



Really, you think I will have to prove it, even if the jacket has a spelling mistake on the label?


----------



## Baglover121

Fefster said:


> Yes, I have just filed a dispute. Is that the right thing to do? I'm so upset, the buttons are horrible plastic buttons and so is the zip.




Yes that's the right thing to do,


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Really, you think I will have to prove it, even if the jacket has a spelling mistake on the label?




Wait and see. I'd cause a big stink at Vestiaire. See if that works.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Fefster said:


> The seller was: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-clothing/jackets/chanel/white-jacket-chanel-1944943.shtml
> 
> They have a large boutique by the looks of it. So obviously a fake, I can't imagine they weren't aware.




But the seller being a professional you can send it back within a short lapse of time without having to discuss. Simply request a return in your purchase history!


----------



## Fefster

Gellingh said:


> But the seller being a professional you can send it back within a short lapse of time without having to discuss. Simply request a return in your purchase history!



Ok, I did not know this. I am very against fakes and I am concerned about sending it back to be sold to another person.


----------



## EmileH

Fefster said:


> Ok, I did not know this. I am very against fakes and I am concerned about sending it back to be sold to another person.




Hmmm.. I didn't know this info either. That's good to know. 

As far as others, you can't fix that problem. All you can do is warn others as you have done and take care of yourself. You are a kind person.


----------



## Fefster

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm.. I didn't know this info either. That's good to know.
> 
> As far as others, you can't fix that problem. All you can do is warn others as you have done and take care of yourself. You are a kind person.



Thanks for your help.
I will stop hijacking this thread now and look forward to enjoying the lovely real Chanel's on here.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Fefster said:


> In case the spelling mistake is not obvious
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274631




Don't forget they're french at Chanel and spelling  in general isn't their speciality, sorry to the francophones, I'm one myself
I wonder if these jackets are faked already, it's still a niche and you seldom come across two identical ones. What I came across is very bad condition vintage jackets sold for as a good state.
Not sure.


----------



## ari

Fefster said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I will stop hijacking this thread now and look forward to enjoying the lovely real Chanel's on here.



I'm sorry about your bad experience ! By these photos I'm not sure that it is fake, to be frank. I have a jacket with hooks and one often needs to resew them by oneself,  as usually they are loose. The lining looks silk, but I've never seen CC on it. It comes in camellias or plain. The buttons - still not sure. Sorry to add confusion, but RTW would be difficult to fake.


----------



## Fefster

Moved to authenticate forum


----------



## Fefster

Moved to authenticate forum


----------



## PhoenixH

hopingoneday said:


> PhoenixH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input
> 
> You look fantastic but I'm not sure 100% about this dress... I think for the prices Chanel charges, a piece should knock me out. While I like the piece, for me it's a "very pretty" and not a "wow!!!!!" I hope this does not offend as indeed you look just lovely in it. If it were 1/4 what Chanel costs, I'd say go for it with no hesitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your honest feedback. Agree that with such prices, we need to consider very carefully! My SA still has the dress on hold for me and I hope to try it again to see if I am still in love with it
Click to expand...


----------



## CoastalCouture

ari said:


> Here some brooches for this jacket


I love your beige jacket and the accessories you have paired with it.


----------



## ladysarah

PhoenixH said:


> Dear expert TPF friends, I'm relatively new to the world of Chanel RTW but I have recently started to pick up certain classic pieces such as a black jacket, cardigans and am now looking for a little black dress. My Sa recently recommended this to me and I would like your honest opinion on how it looks on me and if it's flattering and versatile? TIA for everyone's kind input



I love it !


----------



## ari

Christine Centenera Style Thread
Chanel dress as a coat,love it


----------



## ari

And another


----------



## PhoenixH

ladysarah said:


> I love it !



Thank you for your kindness and so sweet of you to reply


----------



## PhoenixH

Fefster said:


> Ok, I did not know this. I am very against fakes and I am concerned about sending it back to be sold to another person.



Sorry for your ordeal and hope all works out well for you real soon!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Here are the choices I have
> this one looks a bit hard?




Don't mind me, but this looks like fabric on furniture...it's not the favorite of all you have for sure!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info! Do you remember how much this one was? I think it would work better for me with my Hermes scarf collection.
> 
> View attachment 3274427


don't know if someone already told you the price, but this is around $6900 in the US that my SA told me.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Less favorite







ari said:


> The favorite







ari said:


> Sorry I'm posting one by one but from my I phone I can post only one picture at the time




I like your favorite! I haven't seen it at all. I actually really like that less favorite too! lol


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I actually passed it up the first time for the same reason. Then I realized that the straps were just buttoned on. They come off easily. I also took them off the sleeves and had the sleeves sewn shut like normal sleeves. Easy fix. That being said I have seen some lovely cream and black jackets on Vestiaire recently.
> 
> I'll tell you the most special part of the jacket for me is that I bought it at the Rue cambon store and the lovely SA insisted on taking my photo in it on the stairs to the atelier. And I have a photo of coco in her cream and black jacket on the same stairs. Such a special memory.
> 
> Thank you for your sweet thoughts.




So I just went into my local store and mentioned that I wish I had gotten the jacket since I saw how you wear it without the straps and my SA had one left but it was 2 sizes too big. I tried it on anyway and she's going to see if she can find one somewhere for me. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> So I just went into my local store and mentioned that I wish I had gotten the jacket since I saw how you wear it without the straps and my SA had one left but it was 2 sizes too big. I tried it on anyway and she's going to see if she can find one somewhere for me. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276355




Oh yes that's too big. It is not a very fitted shape and can look frumpy if it's not perfect. And I think because of the construction of the shoulders it wouldn't be easily tailored but I'm not an expert so I could be wrong. Good luck!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes that's too big. It is not a very fitted shape and can look frumpy if it's not perfect. And I think because of the construction of the shoulders it wouldn't be easily tailored but I'm not an expert so I could be wrong. Good luck!




So they found one in my size in Germany and it's being transferred. But when I asked what the price is now since it went on sale and the SA said I will have to pay the original non sale price since the sale period is over. This doesn't seem right!?


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> So they found one in my size in Germany and it's being transferred. But when I asked what the price is now since it went on sale and the SA said I will have to pay the original non sale price since the sale period is over. This doesn't seem right!?




Yes they do that, very cheeky of them ! It really makes you realise if you like the jacket that much, full price and all, or are you just lured by the sale price? 
FWIW if no one buys it  , and summer sales starts you could get it for %50 off


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Yes they do that, very cheeky of them ! It really makes you realise if you like the jacket that much, full price and all, or are you just lured by the sale price?
> FWIW if no one buys it  , and summer sales starts you could get it for %50 off




Interesting. I don't have any experience with the sale. My local SA told me that once the sale was over they got rid of the merchandise and I could no longer buy it anywhere. I had visions of them burning the dress i considered in the alley behind the store. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> So they found one in my size in Germany and it's being transferred. But when I asked what the price is now since it went on sale and the SA said I will have to pay the original non sale price since the sale period is over. This doesn't seem right!?



it has not been on sale. I looked at it during the sale and asked but it was it was not included.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> Yes they do that, very cheeky of them ! It really makes you realise if you like the jacket that much, full price and all, or are you just lured by the sale price?
> FWIW if no one buys it  , and summer sales starts you could get it for %50 off




Wow! I love the jacket but it will have to be perfect for me to get it at full price! This kind of annoyed me since they can't sell it as it's not even on the shop floor so let's see what condition and size the new one they're transferring fits. Thanks Baglover!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> it has not been on sale. I looked at it during the sale and asked but it was it was not included.




Are you in Europe Ari? The SA said it went on sale here, I'm in Amsterdam.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Are you in Europe Ari? The SA said it went on sale here, I'm in Amsterdam.



yes, I was in Berlin during the sale and would have bought it if it was on sale.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> yes, I was in Berlin during the sale and would have bought it if it was on sale.




Well this makes me feel better! Lol ... In that case I will just wait til next week and see how it fits. Thanks everyone, you guys are a wealth of information!


----------



## EmileH

I was also told in the US that it didn't go on sale. They consider it one of their classic pieces. So I was surprised when you said it had been on sale. If it makes you feel any better it was $9000 here. I bought mine in Paris.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. I don't have any experience with the sale. My local SA told me that once the sale was over they got rid of the merchandise and I could no longer buy it anywhere. I had visions of them burning the dress i considered in the alley behind the store. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I think that's what they do, but they do keep them for sales and if they fail to get sold after a couple of years, they destroy them I think,

Last  summer I saw some old pieces  from the Dallas show pulled out for some customers,


----------



## Baglover121

I think ive seen this jacket on sale in London, i probably could be mistaken, and it wasn't at the store but at selfridges, 
Also did see some old jackets from the Dubai show,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I think that's what they do, but they do keep them for sales and if they fail to get sold after a couple of years, they destroy them I think,
> 
> Last  summer I saw some old pieces  from the Dallas show pulled out for some customers,




Interesting. The SA in Paris seemed to have a secret stash of jackets in the back that she went through for me. They seemed like older season pieces. Very fun.


----------



## louboutal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was also told in the US that it didn't go on sale. They consider it one of their classic pieces. So I was surprised when you said it had been on sale. If it makes you feel any better it was $9000 here. I bought mine in Paris.




I tried it on when it was on sale at Nordstrom but the boutique didn't mark it down.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was also told in the US that it didn't go on sale. They consider it one of their classic pieces. So I was surprised when you said it had been on sale. If it makes you feel any better it was $9000 here. I bought mine in Paris.




Hmmm maybe the SA was wrong about it being on sale. I love it and to me it's the perfect classic Chanel jacket that I can imagine wearing for years. Thanks for all the info PBP! [emoji8]


----------



## takeoutbox

In Canada, we no longer get the 50% off.  It started with this past sale, everything and anything that is on sale, regardless how many seasons ago will only be discounted at 30% and that will be the system going forward.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I think that's what they do, but they do keep them for sales and if they fail to get sold after a couple of years, they destroy them I think,
> 
> Last  summer I saw some old pieces  from the Dallas show pulled out for some customers,



This winter sale I bought this jacket at 50 % off from Dallas collection, but I love the fit and the style.
My said that the white jacket might go on sale next year .


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> This winter sale I bought this jacket at 50 % off from Dallas collection, but I love the fit and the style.
> 
> My said that the white jacket might go on sale next year .




Oh that's beautiful, 


I find boutiques in Nice and places like Bruxelles are like a treasure troves  during sales, they have a great selection from previous seasons,


----------



## soleilbrun

Fefster said:


> I posted photos but the truth is I should have asked for these photos up front. If I had been buying from eBay, I would have. I just had trust in VC and this 'Trusted Seller'.



Put the seller on blast on the site. Let her and everyone know the jacket is fake. VC will probably delete it but it is worth a try so others are aware. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Baglover121

Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,, 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Shoulder details, 
The jacket is so light, 





Espadrilles


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276726
> 
> 
> Shoulder details,
> The jacket is so light,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276727
> 
> 
> Espadrilles




Yes!!! It looks great with the shoulder pads changed out. And I love the shoes!


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276726
> 
> 
> Shoulder details,
> The jacket is so light,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276727
> 
> 
> Espadrilles



The jacket looks great!  What a difference!  The espadrilles are really different and I like them very much.  How high are they?


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes!!! It looks great with the shoulder pads changed out. And I love the shoes!




Thank you PBP, so glad I didn't have them removed completely, 



gracekelly said:


> The jacket looks great!  What a difference!  The espadrilles are really different and I like them very much.  How high are they?



 Thanks Gracekelly, the espadrilles are Not so high, probably 3 1/2 inches, they are so comfy, and they do come in other colours,


----------



## ziadodina

ari said:


> My favorite jacket-  a size bigger a it was the last one. I'll have it made smaller in the shoulders soon))


Hi! I love your jacket. Do you remember the price?


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Oh that's beautiful,
> 
> 
> I find boutiques in Nice and places like Bruxelles are like a treasure troves  during sales, they have a great selection from previous seasons,


thank you! is is a very special item, it has so many details from close up.


Baglover121 said:


> Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276726
> 
> 
> Shoulder details,
> The jacket is so light,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276727
> 
> 
> Espadrilles



it looks perfect! the shoes are nice ! 


ziadodina said:


> Hi! I love your jacket. Do you remember the price?



i'm not sure but it was above 7 000 euro.


----------



## ari

A coat from the Seul collection


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> A coat from the Seul collection



To me, the sleeves on this one have too much volume for her petite frame. I think it would look better if she took in some of the volume.


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276726
> 
> 
> Shoulder details,
> The jacket is so light,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276727
> 
> 
> Espadrilles




Love it!! Please do a full model shot soon!


----------



## Fefster

Just wanted to say that I got a no questions asked refund from Vestiaire for that jacket, so a good outcome for me. I've asked them not to sell it again and if they do, I will report them.


----------



## lovely64

Fefster said:


> Here is the label!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274625




Sorry for this but glad you got a hassle free refund.


----------



## divababe

what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




I love it. It's classic and yet current. The fabric looks very special.


----------



## luckylove

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?



Love, even prettier IRL


----------



## Jayne1

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?



It's a work of art.


----------



## Sparkledolll

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




Stunning.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




I saw it IRL today and it is beautiful !!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




This is a perfect colour combination and shape and will work with many styles. I'd find it difficult to resist!


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




It's a really special piece and the colours are so unusual, I love it


----------



## PhoenixH

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?



This looks so gorgeous and the colors are versatile and would probably go with many outfits!


----------



## xiaoxiao

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




I love it!!! This is by far my favorite piece!


----------



## purplepoodles

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?




Zoomed in on the fabric and it looks very interesting and complex. Is this a tweed with contrast diagonal quilting? 

Love the fabric but really it will depend on how it will look on you and fit into your wardrobe.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

I like this one a lot and was offered to bring one over in my size from another location in Europe. I still wonder if I want to spend the 6K plus right now on another jacket. I've been spending to much IMO. Did some of you refuse jackets transferred for them, is it hard to refuse or is it routine. I'd like to try it to see the fit though so I'm not sure if I should stop the SA. If it's stunning I might stretch the budget...
I also start to think whilst it's colourful and easier to match it might need a really plain monochromatic outfit like a blue dress and so it might not be so versatile after all. Any of your thoughts are very welcome.
	

		
			
		

		
	



(Sorry for the copy paste of the old picture)


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> I like this one a lot and was offered to bring one over in my size from another location in Europe. I still wonder if I want to spend the 6K plus right now on another jacket. I've been spending to much IMO. Did some of you refuse jackets transferred for them, is it hard to refuse or is it routine. I'd like to try it to see the fit though so I'm not sure if I should stop the SA. If it's stunning I might stretch the budget...
> I also start to think whilst it's colourful and easier to match it might need a really plain monochromatic outfit like a blue dress and so it might not be so versatile after all. Any of your thoughts are very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281682
> 
> (Sorry for the copy paste of the old picture)




This is part of the hard sale technique. It has happened to me several times. You aren't 100% sure and they offer to bring it in from another store for you. They sort of insist as if it's no problem at all. Sometimes afterward they even act like it was so hard to get it. And when it finally comes in you feel obligated to buy it because they put so much work into it. 

Do not feel obligated to buy a 6000 jacket. It's part of their sales model- scarcity of goods, keeping only a few pieces in each store, transferring them around as needed and yes making you feel obligated. 

My approach is to say up front that it's a possibility but I'm not 100% sure about it. I could certainly try it. If they choose to bring it in fine. As a consumer, I am giving them the opportunity to try their product. That is a gift to any merchant. Your time and consideration. If their product does not make the cut with you in terms if it's design, fit or cost then that's their fault not yours. And you say no.

But that's very hard to do with the SA standing over you. So you have to really psych yourself up to be strong. I have done it and the SA was gracious but clearly not happy. If you absolutely know you don't want to spend the money my advice is not to go try it at all.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is part of the hard sale technique. It has happened to me several times. You aren't 100% sure and they offer to bring it in from another store for you. They sort of insist as if it's no problem at all. Sometimes afterward they even act like it was so hard to get it. And when it finally comes in you feel obligated to buy it because they put so much work into it.
> 
> Do not feel obligated to buy a 6000 jacket. It's part of their sales model- scarcity of goods, keeping only a few pieces in each store, transferring them around as needed and yes making you feel obligated.
> 
> My approach is to say up front that it's a possibility but I'm not 100% sure about it. I could certainly try it. If they choose to bring it in fine. As a consumer, I am giving them the opportunity to try their product. That is a gift to any merchant. Your time and consideration. If their product does not make the cut with you in terms if it's design, fit or cost then that's their fault not yours. And you say no.
> 
> But that's very hard to do with the SA standing over you. So you have to really psych yourself up to be strong. I have done it and the SA was gracious but clearly not happy. If you absolutely know you don't want to spend the money my advice is not to go try it at all.




Thank you Pocketbook Pup, that's what I thought and I will give the hole thing a second thought. I always try to play fair that's my nature but I won't take it if I don't like it or cancel it anyway. They are not quite transparent either as on another occasion they didn't correct me when I supposed my planned purchase was an item of 16C and it was a past season,15P, it's business first and maybe only for sure. I might think it's better in the long run to play with open cards though.
On the other hand there are plenty of nice jackets on the second hand market even never worn items if I want the quality without needing the latest catwalk stuff, or maybe should I travel and try bigger Chanel shops anyway to be less limited, here the showroom almost looks empty so impossible to figure out what is available .
Keeping your wallet shut might be a good answer but less fun indeed as we all know&#127894;&#127894;&#127894;&#127894;[emoji776][emoji765][emoji765][emoji765][emoji774]


----------



## EmileH

Gellingh said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup, that's what I thought and I will give the hole thing a second thought. I always try to play fair that's my nature but I won't take it if I don't like it or cancel it anyway. They are not quite transparent either as on another occasion they didn't correct me when I supposed my planned purchase was an item of 16C and it was a past season,15P, it's business first and maybe only for sure. I might think it's better in the long run to play with open cards though.
> On the other hand there are plenty of nice jackets on the second hand market even never worn items if I want the quality without needing the latest catwalk stuff, or maybe should I travel and try bigger Chanel shops anyway to be less limited, here the showroom almost looks empty so impossible to figure out what is available .
> Keeping your wallet shut might be a good answer but less fun indeed as we all know&#127894;&#127894;&#127894;&#127894;[emoji776][emoji765][emoji765][emoji765][emoji774]




Good luck.  I do think some of their jackets are worth full retail price but since they are so expensive and most of us are lucky to have a handful in a lifetime the purchase should be made with a very clear head and no sense of obligation.


----------



## Baglover121

Gellingh said:


> I like this one a lot and was offered to bring one over in my size from another location in Europe. I still wonder if I want to spend the 6K plus right now on another jacket. I've been spending to much IMO. Did some of you refuse jackets transferred for them, is it hard to refuse or is it routine. I'd like to try it to see the fit though so I'm not sure if I should stop the SA. If it's stunning I might stretch the budget...
> I also start to think whilst it's colourful and easier to match it might need a really plain monochromatic outfit like a blue dress and so it might not be so versatile after all. Any of your thoughts are very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281682
> 
> (Sorry for the copy paste of the old picture)




Stores do that all the time, they transfer pieces to customers and there is no pressure to buy, that's why the system is connected with other store's inventory, if you won't buy it, they can return it back or offer it to another customer, 
 I've done it a few times


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Baglover121 said:


> Stores do that all the time, they transfer pieces to customers and there is no pressure to buy, that's why the system is connected with other store's inventory, if you won't buy it, they can return it back or offer it to another customer,
> I've done it a few times




Ok good to know...Thank you


----------



## papertiger

divababe said:


> View attachment 3279162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do y'all think? Was going to sit out this season but saw this from Ari and SA also sent me this pic! Anyone got it and thoughts?



I like the tweed


----------



## papertiger

Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post 

In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues




Thanks for sharing this papertiger. Gosh you do have an eye for putting things together. I wish you could come work on my closet. I have a difficult time integrating everything sometimes.

We do get off topic on this thread quite a bit don't we? I really love seeing everyone's outfits. I'm going to try harder to keep to posting outfits.


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues



What a lovely suit!  Great pieces to wear individually as well.  I could see wearing the skirt with a jean jacket and boots with your scarves.   A casual horsey look  The jacket would look so pretty with ivory or white pants.  What a find!!!

 On another topic:  When Chanel changed their coding system for seasons by taking the year and letter off the label  and going strictly to numbers, it became much easier for a misunderstanding to take place about which season a piece came from.  That does not excuse The SA from not telling the customer.  If you are really in love with a brand, and watch the fashion shows online, and have been buying long enough, recognizing a season will not take too long to figure out.  That all being said, the good/bad news is that fabrics are repeated as are styles and that is what makes the jacket so timeless.  In the end, it probably does not matter that much when looking at the big picture.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Yes, let's go back to pictures as Pup said, 02A blue-brown tweed in a lovely blue and and skirt Akris a bit frumpy and my beloved Loubs after work[emoji42][emoji42]


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for sharing this papertiger. Gosh you do have an eye for putting things together. I wish you could come work on my closet. I have a difficult time integrating everything sometimes.
> 
> We do get off topic on this thread quite a bit don't we? I really love seeing everyone's outfits. I'm going to try harder to keep to posting outfits.



Thanks so much *PP* and anytime 

My other Chanel jackets are much more colourful and sort of dictate how to wear them. This neutral one is a pleasure to play with, as *gracekelly* said, the possibilities are endless 



gracekelly said:


> What a lovely suit!  Great pieces to wear individually as well.  I could see wearing the skirt with a jean jacket and boots with your scarves.   A casual horsey look  The jacket would look so pretty with ivory or white pants.  What a find!!!
> 
> On another topic:  When Chanel changed their coding system for seasons by taking the year and letter off the label  and going strictly to numbers, it became much easier for a misunderstanding to take place about which season a piece came from.  That does not excuse The SA from not telling the customer.  If you are really in love with a brand, and watch the fashion shows online, and have been buying long enough, recognizing a season will not take too long to figure out.  That all being said, the good/bad news is that fabrics are repeated as are styles and that is what makes the jacket so timeless.  In the end, it probably does not matter that much when looking at the big picture.



Thank you *gracekelly*, same store I found a mint Hermes 1995 special edition Envol carre, worth the entire trip 

That's what I love about Chanel pieces, they can transform with styling and ride all the fashion trends

Thanks for the advice. I have some fabulous boots to wear with that skirt


----------



## papertiger

Gellingh said:


> Yes, let's go back to pictures as Pup said, 02A blue-brown tweed in a lovely blue and and skirt Akris a bit frumpy and my beloved Loubs after work[emoji42][emoji42]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282032



Love those turn-back cuffs!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> What a lovely suit!  Great pieces to wear individually as well.  I could see wearing the skirt with a jean jacket and boots with your scarves.   A casual horsey look  The jacket would look so pretty with ivory or white pants.  What a find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic:  When Chanel changed their coding system for seasons by taking the year and letter off the label  and going strictly to numbers, it became much easier for a misunderstanding to take place about which season a piece came from.  That does not excuse The SA from not telling the customer.  If you are really in love with a brand, and watch the fashion shows online, and have been buying long enough, recognizing a season will not take too long to figure out.  That all being said, the good/bad news is that fabrics are repeated as are styles and that is what makes the jacket so timeless.  In the end, it probably does not matter that much when looking at the big picture.




Some great ideas. Thank you for sharing your thoughts.




Gellingh said:


> Yes, let's go back to pictures as Pup said, 02A blue-brown tweed in a lovely blue and and skirt Akris a bit frumpy and my beloved Loubs after work[emoji42][emoji42]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282032




You look great. Nothing at all frumpy. My heels are off as soon as I hit the door after work.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

gracekelly said:


> What a lovely suit!  Great pieces to wear individually as well.  I could see wearing the skirt with a jean jacket and boots with your scarves.   A casual horsey look  The jacket would look so pretty with ivory or white pants.  What a find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> On another topic:  When Chanel changed their coding system for seasons by taking the year and letter off the label  and going strictly to numbers, it became much easier for a misunderstanding to take place about which season a piece came from.  That does not excuse The SA from not telling the customer.  If you are really in love with a brand, and watch the fashion shows online, and have been buying long enough, recognizing a season will not take too long to figure out.  That all being said, the good/bad news is that fabrics are repeated as are styles and that is what makes the jacket so timeless.  In the end, it probably does not matter that much when looking at the big picture.




I'm sure you're right about timelessness of their fabrics and in most styles of cuts as well. They still use the old code on the extra fabric pouch aren't they, Is there a meaning to the numbers or are they simply continuous over time?


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> I'm sure you're right about timelessness of their fabrics and in most styles of cuts as well. They still use the old code on the extra fabric pouch aren't they, Is there a meaning to the numbers or are they simply continuous over time?



Yes, over time they keep going up.  The only time you have a mystery is if you are looking on the secondary market.  I have seen errors on that information with some eBay sellers. Obviously, if you are buying a new piece, you have enough info from the tags to know when it is from, but I have seen many things at dept stores where this is missing or not given to you.


----------



## gracekelly

We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!


----------



## ari

Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.


----------



## ari

Here is a close up of the fabric next to my BE B, lovely combo))


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!



I absolutely adore this jacket!


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues


*papertiger*, this suit is such a classic!! interesting and bold combos!


Gellingh said:


> Yes, let's go back to pictures as Pup said, 02A blue-brown tweed in a lovely blue and and skirt Akris a bit frumpy and my beloved Loubs after work[emoji42][emoji42]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282032



*Gellingh* i don't think it looks frumpy, it is classy!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.



You look amazing!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.




So gorgeous Ari! 
I have those Chloe pants, they are fab[emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues




I would love to own something like this, not to wear but it's like a special piece of the history of chanel ,  a collector piece, what a great find papertiger


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!




So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.




I think you look lovely.


----------



## PhoenixH

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues



Very classy and such a gorgeous pairing with the scarf!


----------



## PhoenixH

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!



This is so pretty and suitable for spring! Can't wait to see modeling pics of you in it


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.




Looks really classy, I think It will give me a hard time to refuse this elegant jacket and the tweed is nicely protected by the cross-stitching !


----------



## Pourquoipas2

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues




Love this tribute to the 60'[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.




You look so great! The jacket is very nice on you and I love the tweed. Not boring at all, very elegant. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Here is a close up of the fabric next to my BE B, lovely combo))



I was wondering which one you decided to get! It looks stunning on you! Happy to be twins with you, my dear!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.




Oh ari I have been waiting for this!!! Beautiful! Just gorgeous!!! Have you tried on the "cheaper" version, you know the one with blue base color? How does that fit compared to this?


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!




Omg my mom has this exact jacket!!!! I remember her buying it when we were shopping together like it was yesterday. Beautiful GK! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> You look amazing!


thank you *PhoenixH*


Baglover121 said:


> So gorgeous Ari!
> I have those Chloe pants, they are fab[emoji4]


*Baglover* thank you! aren't these pants great, so comfi and stylish, love this whinter season Chloe pants. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you look lovely.


*Pocketbook Pup* Thank you!



Gellingh said:


> Looks really classy, I think It will give me a hard time to refuse this elegant jacket and the tweed is nicely protected by the cross-stitching !


Gellingh, thank you. you should get this jacket - it is so light and nice to wear.



Natalie j said:


> You look so great! The jacket is very nice on you and I love the tweed. Not boring at all, very elegant. [emoji1]


*Natalie* Thank you! 


luckylove said:


> I was wondering which one you decided to get! It looks stunning on you! Happy to be twins with you, my dear!


*luckylove*, thank you, I'm flattered to be your twin


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh ari I have been waiting for this!!! Beautiful! Just gorgeous!!! Have you tried on the "cheaper" version, you know the one with blue base color? How does that fit compared to this?


*
xiaoxiao*, thank you! Actually I was not able to go to the boutique, my SA sent it to me. I guess the blue one is beautiful, but I already have a blue navy Chanel.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573



*Pocketbook Pup*your outfit is just perfection! love how the necklace and the brooch go so well together.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*your outfit is just perfection! love how the necklace and the brooch go so well together.




Thank you Ari. You are so kind.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573




You look very stylish! Love the jacket, such a classic. I think a camellia brooch would also go really well with the jacket


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Here is a close up of the fabric next to my BE B, lovely combo))




Absolutely yummy! Beautiful complex mixed media fabric. Thanks ari! 

Chanel do just the most fabulous fabrics. You must look stunning in your Chanel and Hermes.


----------



## purplepoodles

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573




Very chic and great colour mix on my phone screen. I feel the same way too and try to avoid brooches with Hermes silk or cashmere scarves, or anything that might snag.


----------



## coconutsboston

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!


Always my favorite!


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Here is my vintage suit with lion-head buttons that I bought in Nice, *Lady Sarah* asked me to post
> 
> In tribute to the title and purpose of this thread, I've added a Liberty print shirt and additional Hermes Paddock carre in one picture and with Gucci, Accorno, Rapaci/web-stripe print scarf and enamel/silver/18K Horse-bit bracelet in another. Both scarves are quite fitting because they are also vintage reissues


&#10084;&#65039; PT trust you to find something like this in pristine condition too. Amazing and of course love the way you styled it. If it were mine I'd do something predictable and wear the jacket with jeans.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573




That's what I call casual chique, very elegant. Black fits you well.
I only own one CC broche , I much like it but it might be a bit too obvious to wear a big CC prominent on one's jacket at work indeed. That's why I usually wear it on my coat[emoji85]


----------



## Blakenj

Excellent advice.


----------



## purplepoodles

ladysarah said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; PT trust you to find something like this in pristine condition too. Amazing and of course love the way you styled it. If it were mine I'd do something predictable and wear the jacket with jeans.




Yes great styling and a thoroughly modern classic. I'm a with jeans type too. We have to stretch ourselves a bit.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.



I can't tell you how much I love this!  The fact that it is blue makes it more special to me because the Chanel all black or black and white tweed has been done ad nauseum, at least for me  You will be able to wear this with so much!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I absolutely adore this jacket!



Thanks Ari!  I feel like we are pink jacket cousins




Baglover121 said:


> So pretty [emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg my mom has this exact jacket!!!! I remember her buying it when we were shopping together like it was yesterday. Beautiful GK! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks xiaoxiao!  




PhoenixH said:


> This is so pretty and suitable for spring! Can't wait to see modeling pics of you in it



Thank you!  Need to charge the camera and get out my gym clothes!  I seem to be wearing them a heck of a lot more than my Chanel jackets these days!


----------



## gracekelly

coconutsboston said:


> Always my favorite!



You are too sweet!  Thank you!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573



Looks great!  




Gellingh said:


> That's what I call casual chique, very elegant. Black fits you well.
> I only own one CC broche , I much like it but it might be a bit too obvious to wear a big CC prominent on one's jacket at work indeed. That's why I usually wear it on my coat[emoji85]





Yes, I have the same conflicts about the CC's.  I actually like the the brooches  the best on a jean jacket.  I tend to wear non-Chanel vintage brooches on the Chanels.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573




I love this PBP, fab mix of textures, very chic


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> You are too sweet!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have the same conflicts about the CC's.  I actually like the the brooches  the best on a jean jacket.  I tend to wear non-Chanel vintage brooches on the Chanels.




Great idea. Perfection on a jean jacket. Yes, they seem too much to me  on the jacket. I should have worn my cross instead.


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!



Such a classic shape and style, and what a beautiful colour! 

Even I could wear this pink 



ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.





ari said:


> Here is a close up of the fabric next to my BE B, lovely combo))



Love how you've styled it, keeping the lower half more fluid. 

This jacket is a wearable work of art, don't ever let it go 



ari said:


> *papertiger*, this suit is such a classic!! interesting and bold combos!



Thank you *Ari*, I do my best. 



Baglover121 said:


> I would love to own something like this, not to wear but it's like a special piece of the history of chanel ,  a collector piece, what a great find papertiger



Thank you *Baglover*

I was pleased to find a suit even though I may not wear them together too often. 

I think if you owned it you may find yourself wearing it. The silk lining makes everything fall and move perfectly, too comfortable and useful to leave in the wardrobe


----------



## papertiger

PhoenixH said:


> Very classy and such a gorgeous pairing with the scarf!



:kiss:



Gellingh said:


> Love this tribute to the 60'[emoji7]



It does look quite '60s, you're right. I'm not sure which decade the suit is from, I though probably the '70s from the length of the skirt, but I know Chanel was not a fan of mini skirt at all so maybe it is 1960s. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I'm wearing my classic black jacket today. Sorry it's hard to see: black ankle pants, Aubergine silk top, Hermes mythiques Phoenix scarf, Chanel black and grey beads and brooch. I have mixed feelings about the CC brooches. I have one sparkly one and this less obvious one. I started buying the non logo ones in the past few years.
> 
> View attachment 3282572
> View attachment 3282573



Love how you've pulled the back and aubergine together with the scarf (my PM twin  ) 

Agreed on the brooches, love the camellias too. 



ladysarah said:


> &#10084;&#65039; PT trust you to find something like this in pristine condition too. Amazing and of course love the way you styled it. If it were mine I'd do something predictable and wear the jacket with jeans.



Thank you *ladysarah*

I'm going to try to wear this suit much more this year. 

It will be great with jeans. I also like *gracekelly*'s idea of wearing the skirt with a denim jacket (I'm hoping I haven't given them all away. I still have my beige Gautier with blue 'wild-ones' print... 

For Mother's Day I've decided to wear the skirt. I bought a slim fitting 'denim' shirt (don't scold me, only M&S) to go under camel biker jacket over. Shoes/boots depending on the weather. Sick of dark colours.


----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> We are having spring in February.  All my daffodils are up and I am ready to hit the road with my pink jacket!



So pretty!


----------



## Jayne1

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.


Stunning on you!


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Such a classic shape and style, and what a beautiful colour!
> 
> Even I could wear this pink




Thank you!  Yes, it is deep enough so you don't look too sweet in it and can also wear in winter here in California.



Jayne1 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you Jayne!


----------



## Baglover121

@papertiger , love how you will wear the skirt on mothers day , and it's something that I would totally wear, 
You and Gracekelly have both convinced me to go hunting for a vintage Chanel , it's so rare to see the lion head buttons now days I think it's only for couture,


----------



## papertiger

Baglover121 said:


> @papertiger , love how you will wear the skirt on mothers day , and it's something that I would totally wear,
> You and Gracekelly have both convinced me to go hunting for a vintage Chanel , it's so rare to see the lion head buttons now days I think it's only for couture,



Thank you, I'm looking forward to it. 

Please go hunting for vintage Chanel!

I didn't know the lion-heads are only for couture now. Seems the silk lining is completely sewn in by hand too, teeny tiny, almost invisible stitches. Those were the days!  

I've another complete suit I'll try and dig out (in heather greens and light brown tweed with carmel silk blouse matches the lining ). It was my GM's she bought for attending a wedding, I have very few things from that side of the family. I feel inspired to wear these this year.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> It does look quite '60s, you're right. I'm not sure which decade the suit is from, I though probably the '70s from the length of the skirt, but I know Chanel was not a fan of mini skirt at all so maybe it is 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you've pulled the back and aubergine together with the scarf (my PM twin  )
> 
> Agreed on the brooches, love the camellias too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *ladysarah*
> 
> I'm going to try to wear this suit much more this year.
> 
> It will be great with jeans. I also like *gracekelly*'s idea of wearing the skirt with a denim jacket (I'm hoping I haven't given them all away. I still have my beige Gautier with blue 'wild-ones' print...
> 
> For Mother's Day I've decided to wear the skirt. I bought a slim fitting 'denim' shirt (don't scold me, only M&S) to go under camel biker jacket over. Shoes/boots depending on the weather. Sick of dark colours.


Love your styling ideas for mothers day! please do post some photos to inspire us all...


----------



## purplepoodles

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Please go hunting for vintage Chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the lion-heads are only for couture now. Seems the silk lining is completely sewn in by hand too, teeny tiny, almost invisible stitches. Those were the days!
> 
> 
> 
> I've another complete suit I'll try and dig out (in heather greens and light brown tweed with carmel silk blouse matches the lining ). It was my GM's she bought for attending a wedding, I have very few things from that side of the family. I feel inspired to wear these this year.




So fabulous to inherit family pieces! You are lucky!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I can't tell you how much I love this!  The fact that it is blue makes it more special to me because the Chanel all black or black and white tweed has been done ad nauseum, at least for me  You will be able to wear this with so much!





gracekelly said:


> Thanks Ari!  I feel like we are pink jacket cousins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


hank you *gracekelly*! yes, we are! love this pink, jacket, yours is a bit more elaborated. 
to be frank I'm not afraid to wear pink and I don&#8217;t think that it might be too girlish and sweet on me.  I have been always a bit of a tomboy and gone are the days when I used to wear black and navy only for business



papertiger said:


> Such a classic shape and style, and what a beautiful colour!
> 
> Even I could wear this pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you've styled it, keeping the lower half more fluid.
> 
> This jacket is a wearable work of art, don't ever let it go
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Ari*, I do my best.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Baglover*
> 
> I was pleased to find a suit even though I may not wear them together too often.
> 
> I think if you owned it you may find yourself wearing it. The silk lining makes everything fall and move perfectly, too comfortable and useful to leave in the wardrobe


*papertiger*, Thank you!


Jayne1 said:


> Stunning on you!


thank you *Jayne*


----------



## gracekelly

papertiger said:


> Thank you, I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> Please go hunting for vintage Chanel!
> 
> I didn't know the lion-heads are only for couture now. *Seems the silk lining is completely sewn in by hand too, teeny tiny, almost invisible stitches. Those were the days!
> *
> I've another complete suit I'll try and dig out (in heather greens and light brown tweed with carmel silk blouse matches the lining ). It was my GM's she bought for attending a wedding, I have very few things from that side of the family. I feel inspired to wear these this year.



Last year, an elderly patient wore a Chanel jacket,  during an office visit, that was part of a suit that she had made in Paris back in the 50's right after Coco restarted her atelier.  We had previously discussed the clothes she had made during this trip and she finally remembered to wear a piece to show me.  She said that she had given the skirt away to a niece years before.  It was 60 years old and still looked really good!  She had put the Chanel away several years ago, and was now thin enough from her various ailments to wear it all again.    Sad and funny.  

Chanel is still doing some unique linings with matching blouses.  I have one jacket that is part of a series like that from 2005, but I did not purchase the blouse at the time.  The print is so wild that I was afraid it would make people dizzy!  

How wonderful that you have this from your grandmother!


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> Last year, an elderly patient wore a Chanel jacket,  during an office visit, that was part of a suit that she had made in Paris back in the 50's right after Coco restarted her atelier.  We had previously discussed the clothes she had made during this trip and she finally remembered to wear a piece to show me.  She said that she had given the skirt away to a niece years before.  It was 60 years old and still looked really good!  She had put the Chanel away several years ago, and was now thin enough from her various ailments to wear it all again.    Sad and funny.
> 
> Chanel is still doing some unique linings with matching blouses.  I have one jacket that is part of a series like that from 2005, but *I did not purchase the blouse at the time.  The print is so wild that I was afraid it would make people dizzy!*
> 
> How wonderful that you have this from your grandmother!



Thank you for the anecdote,  that's amazing, and so telling of the quality.

I have some pretty migraine-inducing Chanel jackets (both python). They are both coming out of hibernation this year, so everyone better put their shades on :sunnies  

Here are some amazing examples from mid-00s. Again, sill totally wearable now


----------



## globalcitizen

For the "History of Women" exhibition, Mulhouse Textile Museum (France) has on display a few Chanel tweed suits (jackets and skirts) as well as a silk dress or suit, can't remember, from the 20's and some from the 40's, still looking in excellent condition and wearable - not old-fashion at all.  
Here is the link of the museum, but the English page is not translated at all it seems. http://www.musee-impression.com/default.html

The Chantal Thomass exhibition is also super-cool.


----------



## audreylita

I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.




It's a perfect fit for you. Looks lovely plus perfect for your climate. Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a perfect fit for you. Looks lovely plus perfect for your climate. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.  

Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.


----------



## Baglover121

These are all so beautiful auderylita, love them with the ripped jeans!


----------



## Sparkledolll

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.




Love this, you look great!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.




Very lovely jacket, looks elaborate. I think you can get a lot of use out of it!


----------



## periogirl28

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.



Twins! I got this for the exact same reasons. You wear it beautifully!


----------



## periogirl28

audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.



This looks made for you!


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.



I bought this black cruise jacket as well as  I thought it would be good for travel.  Great choice  I totally love the long coat!  Really who needs a tail?  Have you tried it with a dress or skirt?  I think something peeking out the bottom would be cute.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> I bought this black cruise jacket as well as  I thought it would be good for travel.  Great choice  I totally love the long coat!  Really who needs a tail?  Have you tried it with a dress or skirt?  I think something peeking out the bottom would be cute.





periogirl28 said:


> Twins! I got this for the exact same reasons. You wear it beautifully!



Triplets!


----------



## papertiger

globalcitizen said:


> For the "History of Women" exhibition, Mulhouse Textile Museum (France) has on display a few Chanel tweed suits (jackets and skirts) as well as a silk dress or suit, can't remember, from the 20's and some from the 40's, still looking in excellent condition and wearable - not old-fashion at all.
> Here is the link of the museum, but the English page is not translated at all it seems. http://www.musee-impression.com/default.html
> 
> The Chantal Thomass exhibition is also super-cool.



Thank you *globalcitizen*! i shall look into it


----------



## papertiger

globalcitizen said:


> For the "History of Women" exhibition, Mulhouse Textile Museum (France) has on display a few Chanel tweed suits (jackets and skirts) as well as a silk dress or suit, can't remember, from the 20's and some from the 40's, still looking in excellent condition and wearable - not old-fashion at all.
> Here is the link of the museum, but the English page is not translated at all it seems. http://www.musee-impression.com/default.html
> 
> The Chantal Thomass exhibition is also super-cool.





audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.





audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.



Totally cool *audreylita *

and I absolutely love  those 'ruby' slippers. Iconic footwear, is the perfect way to vamp up a Chanel Jacket


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.




Great outfits. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jayne1

audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.


Better and more beautiful than the models!


----------



## ari

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.



It is absolutely perfect fit on you! Congrats - it is s great jacket!


----------



## ari

audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.



beautiful jacket, love the slim fit! Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

Thank you everyone!  

I have so many Chanel blazers and jackets in a variety of colors and fabrics but at this point will only buy black.  These two were just too fabulous to pass up!


----------



## divababe

audreylita said:


> Sorry for the giant photos.  Here is one I got a few weeks ago.  Originally tried it at a trunk show and intended on wearing it as a dress even though it's a coat.  When it came in the boutique in my size it was too short to wear as a dress so it went back to being a coat.  There was a large tie that extended from the pockets into the back which was a bit much for my taste and really looked like I had a tail.  So asked to have it removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is dressed in red sequined shoes for a Moulin Rouge event in Palm Beach and also a more casual look which is much more my style.  Taken with and without flash to see details.







audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.




Love both!!! The cruise jacket is great!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Sorry quote


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Baglover121 said:


> Have picked up my jacket this evening, and really happy with going for semi shoulder pads, have also picked up a pair of wedge espadrilles,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276725
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276726
> 
> 
> Shoulder details,
> The jacket is so light,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276727
> 
> 
> Espadrilles




Congrats on your jacket, you're right about it being so light. I was lost on the blue  and cobalt blue with the colored diagonal lines as soon as I put it on because it's really light but well structured. I have narrow round shoulders but I was surprisingly not bothered by the shoulders. Did you have the inside padding changed because they were too square on you? 
I really look out for light jackets even for winter but then the color needs to be sober so this one might really be a 'reasonable' choice for me. Yours wasn't available so the decision was easier, enjoy it!


----------



## ari

The latest jacket worn with jeans))


----------



## ari

A dress worn as a coat ))


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))




Love this one on you! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))




[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji108][emoji78]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))







ari said:


> A dress worn as a coat ))




Perfection. [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))



So chic!!!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> A dress worn as a coat ))



Love how you styled this!


----------



## PhoenixH

My small contribution


----------



## PhoenixH

And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here


----------



## EmileH

PhoenixH said:


> My small contribution







PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




Great looks! Thanks for sharing. [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Love this one on you! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you periogirl!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji108][emoji78]



Thank you Gellingh!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection. [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Packetbook thank you!


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> So chic!!!



Thank you PhoenixH! The jeans are a bit strange, I'm thinking of wide leg jeans, but still haven't found the right pair.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> My small contribution



Love this jacket ! Great look with the skit and your B! So classy!


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here


Great with the red skirt , too!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))




Very nice! Are these Chanel jeans? Nice belt too!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




Great style, sisters on the B30 gold and I admire your rockstuds but they look more painful  to wear with all those straps aren't they? Love the red flared skirt with a black jacket!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))




Just gorgeous ARI, is that top Gucci? 




PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




Love the whole look, 



Gellingh said:


> Congrats on your jacket, you're right about it being so light. I was lost on the blue  and cobalt blue with the colored diagonal lines as soon as I put it on because it's really light but well structured. I have narrow round shoulders but I was surprisingly not bothered by the shoulders. Did you have the inside padding changed because they were too square on you?
> I really look out for light jackets even for winter but then the color needs to be sober so this one might really be a 'reasonable' choice for me. Yours wasn't available so the decision was easier, enjoy it!




Thanks Gellingh, I wanted to remove the padding completely , I have narrow shoulders too, and I want an easy piece to wear at spring, but then after reading something on here about it not being a good option. my SA suggested just adding a lighter one and just half not a complete one, and it turned out great, very happy with it,


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Baglover121 said:


> Just gorgeous ARI, is that top Gucci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole look,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gellingh, I wanted to remove the padding completely , I have narrow shoulders too, and I want an easy piece to wear at spring, but then after reading something on here about it not being a good option. my SA suggested just adding a lighter one and just half not a complete one, and it turned out great, very happy with it,




Thank you, I'll try it on again and decide!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Thank you PhoenixH! The jeans are a bit strange, I'm thinking of wide leg jeans, but still haven't found the right pair.




So bad I won't be able to wear mine with jeans, need to lose 10 pounds first, the jacket looks great with jeans and a shirt but in this one I think the seam in front of the jeans is a bit prominent as you probably thought yourself. I would go for a plain dark straight one low waist for you it would suit you so well! I'm starting to browse through my stuff to see which dress might match, quite a challenge!
Chanel doesn't really make it easy sometimes [emoji28]


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




Great look! Love your B too [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## mashenka4@gmail

I think white tee and jeans looks incredible!


----------



## Freckles1

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




You look amazing!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here




Love it!


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Very nice! Are these Chanel jeans? Nice belt too!




Thank you purplepoodles, they are givenchy, fit is a bit strange.



Baglover121 said:


> Just gorgeous ARI, is that top Gucci?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole look,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gellingh, I wanted to remove the padding completely , I have narrow shoulders too, and I want an easy piece to wear at spring, but then after reading something on here about it not being a good option. my SA suggested just adding a lighter one and just half not a complete one, and it turned out great, very happy with it,







Gellingh said:


> So bad I won't be able to wear mine with jeans, need to lose 10 pounds first, the jacket looks great with jeans and a shirt but in this one I think the seam in front of the jeans is a bit prominent as you probably thought yourself. I would go for a plain dark straight one low waist for you it would suit you so well! I'm starting to browse through my stuff to see which dress might match, quite a challenge!
> Chanel doesn't really make it easy sometimes [emoji28]




Thank you Baglover, the top is D&G
Haha Gellingh, I was admiring how the skirts looked on you! I can't pull off this look - boxy jacket with a skirt. You are right about the jeans, but I'd love the wide leg Chanel ones from summer collection.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Thank you purplepoodles, they are givenchy, fit is a bit strange.
> 
> Ari, from here they really look great! Love my Givenchy pants but haven't tried their jeans maybe different factory.


----------



## jyyanks

Hello - it's been awhile since I've been on tpf due to a new job and a host of family issues.  I recently purchased a vintage Chanel jacket and while I love it, the shoulder pads look ridiculous.  Has anyone gotten the shoulder pads removed on a vintage Chanel jacket recently?  Will Chanel in NYC be willing to alter? Roughly what is the cost for altering a jacket at the boutique? The sleeves also have a boucle fringe but honestly, I can do without it.  Is it worth it for me to have someone remove and shorten the sleeves? Sorry for the questions but I really like the jacket - it just needs to be updated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## getoveragain

jyyanks said:


> Hello - it's been awhile since I've been on tpf due to a new job and a host of family issues.  I recently purchased a vintage Chanel jacket and while I love it, the shoulder pads look ridiculous.  Has anyone gotten the shoulder pads removed on a vintage Chanel jacket recently?  Will Chanel in NYC be willing to alter? Roughly what is the cost for altering a jacket at the boutique? The sleeves also have a boucle fringe but honestly, I can do without it.  Is it worth it for me to have someone remove and shorten the sleeves? Sorry for the questions but I really like the jacket - it just needs to be updated. Thanks in advance.


Hi! Chanel can do it! I just altered my jacket at Chanel in Beverly Hills. It costs 80 usd


----------



## glamourbag

PhoenixH said:


> And just one more. Apologies am not as stylish as all you ladies here. Love seeing your pictures and discussion on this topic. Have learnt a lot from everyone here


You look lovely dear!!!


----------



## jyyanks

getoveragain said:


> Hi! Chanel can do it! I just altered my jacket at Chanel in Beverly Hills. It costs 80 usd



Thank you for the response! Great to know it can be done.  I'll stop by the boutique this weekend.  $80 is very reasonable......


----------



## ailoveresale

audreylita said:


> I admit to being selfie challenged.  Here is a shot of my new short black jacket, I'm a sucker for bracelet length sleeves and tweeds and this one is actually cotton with no lining so it's perfect for a tropical climate.




I just posted over in the Chanel shopping subforum about this jacket. For those of you who have it, how do you like it? Is it not scratchy without lining? Emailed my SA about it to see if they have one in stock to try on but haven't heard back... New to Chanel RTW and looking for "the perfect" black jacket. [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I just posted over in the Chanel shopping subforum about this jacket. For those of you who have it, how do you like it? Is it not scratchy without lining? Emailed my SA about it to see if they have one in stock to try on but haven't heard back... New to Chanel RTW and looking for "the perfect" black jacket. [emoji6]



Mine is not scratchy at all.   I did initially try on a smaller size that was scratchy, but the one that was ordered for me in a different size was not.  Go figure.


----------



## audreylita

ailoveresale said:


> I just posted over in the Chanel shopping subforum about this jacket. For those of you who have it, how do you like it? Is it not scratchy without lining? Emailed my SA about it to see if they have one in stock to try on but haven't heard back... New to Chanel RTW and looking for "the perfect" black jacket. [emoji6]



Could you post the link to that thread?  I don't know where it is.  Thanks.


----------



## ailoveresale

audreylita said:


> Could you post the link to that thread?  I don't know where it is.  Thanks.




http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29916017


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> I'll let you know.
> 
> This one is one of my favorite from the fall collection




I read through the recent posts and actually found your pick from the fall collection something to consider very strongly , it's a very elegant shape but I wonder if you need to be quite tall to pull it off. 
Now a dilemma again, should I wait or buy a second jacket from act 1? My SA came up yesterday with the all blue one with the epaulettes. It's a very versatile classic and fits me well but it feels a bit like a waste of money to buy the same style twice. 
Should I wait for act2, I love the one down here as well.
Happy to hear from you experts, have a splendid weekend!


----------



## gracekelly

Gellingh said:


> I read through the recent posts and actually found your pick from the fall collection something to consider very strongly , it's a very elegant shape but I wonder if you need to be quite tall to pull it off.
> Now a dilemma again, should I wait or buy a second jacket from act 1? My SA came up yesterday with the all blue one with the epaulettes. It's a very versatile classic and fits me well but it feels a bit like a waste of money to buy the same style twice.
> Should I wait for act2, I love the one down here as well.
> Happy to hear from you experts, have a splendid weekend!
> View attachment 3292961



At this price point, I would wait for something different.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

gracekelly said:


> At this price point, I would wait for something different.




Well right, sounds reasonable&#127894;&#127894;[emoji28]


----------



## Sparkledolll

So I finally picked up my jacket after alterations but the sleeves are still a little too big so I will take it back to alter next week. Here's an in action pic with tee shirt and jeans and all my pearls lol. Happy weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> So I finally picked up my jacket after alterations but the sleeves are still a little too big so I will take it back to alter next week. Here's an in action pic with tee shirt and jeans and all my pearls lol. Happy weekend [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293613




Congrats, love this jacket and the creme colour is suiting you very well. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Congrats, love this jacket and the creme colour is suiting you very well. Enjoy your purchase!




Thank you Gellingh. [emoji1]


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))


Lovely ! Though I notice you've succumbed to the epaulettes...


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> I read through the recent posts and actually found your pick from the fall collection something to consider very strongly , it's a very elegant shape but I wonder if you need to be quite tall to pull it off.
> Now a dilemma again, should I wait or buy a second jacket from act 1? My SA came up yesterday with the all blue one with the epaulettes. It's a very versatile classic and fits me well but it feels a bit like a waste of money to buy the same style twice.
> Should I wait for act2, I love the one down here as well.
> Happy to hear from you experts, have a splendid weekend!
> View attachment 3292961



Wait for the second act! Now I notice some things like a bra over the jacket and I'm not sure I'll like it IRL.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Lovely ! Though I notice you've succumbed to the epaulettes...



Ahaha, yes, but plan to remove them. They are not very visible from the front, but I don't like them in the back.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> So I finally picked up my jacket after alterations but the sleeves are still a little too big so I will take it back to alter next week. Here's an in action pic with tee shirt and jeans and all my pearls lol. Happy weekend [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3293613



Gorgeous ! This is one of my favorite jackets! I should have Bought it! Love the pearls with it!
Major congrats !


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Lovely ! Though I notice you've succumbed to the epaulettes...



Resistance is Futile!:borg1:


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Gorgeous ! This is one of my favorite jackets! I should have Bought it! Love the pearls with it!
> 
> Major congrats !




Thank you Ari! I was considering this seasons jacket with the epulettes but I'm not sure it's for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm looking through Pre fall and love this one [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ari! I was considering this seasons jacket with the epulettes but I'm not sure it's for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295964
> 
> 
> I'm looking through Pre fall and love this one [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295963



Actually I like it on you! Only sleeves need to be shortened. It fits you perfectly. Strangely the epaulettes do not make huge shoulders.
The other look is my favorite too, but it is a dress. I think it was in the range of 14000 euros .


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Actually I like it on you! Only sleeves need to be shortened. It fits you perfectly. Strangely the epaulettes do not make huge shoulders.
> 
> The other look is my favorite too, but it is a dress. I think it was in the range of 14000 euros .




Thank you, I'm a size 38. I need to go back and try it on again. I tried on this version as well, it's the same price. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




You mean the picture I posted is a dress and not jacket and skirt separately? [emoji85]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Wait for the second act! Now I notice some things like a bra over the jacket and I'm not sure I'll like it IRL.




Yes these pieces of tulle like a bra on many pieces of the fall collection will bother me more than epaulettes for sure

Here what I got this week, I might go back to shorten the arm length maybe
	

		
			
		

		
	



Happy with the fabric, maybe the jacket is slightly
to boxy for my taste but I couldn't let it pass.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Thank you, I'm a size 38. I need to go back and try it on again. I tried on this version as well, it's the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296024
> 
> 
> You mean the picture I posted is a dress and not jacket and skirt separately? [emoji85]




Hi, I like the fit on you, I chose mine larger, maybe a bit to large
I prefer the blue one but all depends on what you will wear with it.[emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Hi, I like the fit on you, I chose mine larger, maybe a bit to large
> I prefer the blue one but all depends on what you will wear with it.[emoji4]




Thank you Gellingh! I can only close the top 2 buttons comfortably, the rest would be a tight fit but I would only wear it casually so I don't plan to button up the jacket anyway. 

Your jacket is beautiful. My store doesn't have this version so I've never seen it Or I would have tried it on for sure. They do have this one in the picture below but only one in the window. Has anyone tried this version on?


----------



## luckylove

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Gellingh! I can only close the top 2 buttons comfortably, the rest would be a tight fit but I would only wear it casually so I don't plan to button up the jacket anyway.
> 
> Your jacket is beautiful. My store doesn't have this version so I've never seen it Or I would have tried it on for sure. They do have this one in the picture below but only one in the window. Has anyone tried this version on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296142



Hi Natalie! I tried this one and two other epaulette jackets and I found this one to have much bigger, more exaggerated shoulders than the others... at least on me. In addition, this tweed is quite a bit stiffer than both the navy and the multicolored tweed with the diamond stitching.  For me, it was the least flattering of the three that I tried. That said, each individual jacket does tend to vary in fit even when it is the exact style and color.  Hope the info helps! Best wishes!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

luckylove said:


> Hi Natalie! I tried this one and two other epaulette jackets and I found this one to have much bigger, more exaggerated shoulders than the others... at least on me. In addition, this tweed is quite a bit stiffer than both the navy and the multicolored tweed with the diamond stitching.  For me, it was the least flattering of the three that I tried. That said, each individual jacket does tend to vary in fit even when it is the exact style and color.  Hope the info helps! Best wishes!!




Thanks For the info Luckylove. I will try it on once they change the windows. [emoji1]


----------



## luckylove

Natalie j said:


> Thanks For the info Luckylove. I will try it on once they change the windows. [emoji1]



Good luck! Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ari

I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Yes these pieces of tulle like a bra on many pieces of the fall collection will bother me more than epaulettes for sure
> 
> Here what I got this week, I might go back to shorten the arm length maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296086
> 
> Happy with the fabric, maybe the jacket is slightly
> to boxy for my taste but I couldn't let it pass.



Hi twin ! It looks great on you! It is very nice and pleasant to wear)) congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> 
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))




Love this on you! I really want this cardi too but my store didn't order it. Did you take your normal size?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))



Great piece!  I still waiting for the SA to tell me it is here.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> 
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))




Thank you Ari,[emoji130]
This cardigan is really gorgeous on you, for some reason they won't get it here [emoji23][emoji23] 
They had the double breasted though, hope you'll find time for some more pics!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Thank you Ari,[emoji130]
> This cardigan is really gorgeous on you, for some reason they won't get it here [emoji23][emoji23]
> They had the double breasted though, hope you'll find time for some more pics!



Thank you Gellingh! My SA in Berlin didn't get it either, so I bought it in London New Bond street, funny that the boutique at terminal 5 was better stocked than the one on New Bond street. The prices for non EU destination are so much lower, too bad for me just looking at them (( managed to buy a pair of polka dot jeans from Pre spring collection and a nice shawl. 
I had to size up for both cardigans as they didn't have my size.
The double breasted one looks more like a jacket, material is very good - cotton, cashmere and silk. 
Will post pictures later.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Love this on you! I really want this cardi too but my store didn't order it. Did you take your normal size?



Thank you Natalie! I took a size bigger as they didn't have my size. I guess it is a bit big but having in mind that is cashmere it will shrink.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Great piece!  I still waiting for the SA to tell me it is here.



Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Thank you gracekelly!



Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> 
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))




Gorgeous ! 
I'm still debating on this one or the navy and red one, and I agree one size bigger is the way to go, they are on the small size 
,


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))



This is so chic on you Ari!


----------



## periogirl28

Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> This is so chic on you Ari!


thank you *periogirl*!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3297938
> 
> 
> Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)



love how it looks on you I did try it but looked boxy on me. 
love the color combination!


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3297938
> 
> 
> Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)




My SA just texted me that this cardigan came in as well! It also comes in white with navy trim. I need to go try it it on. How do you like it Periogirl?


----------



## kpai

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))


love this on you.  Beautiful and classic!


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> My SA just texted me that this cardigan came in as well! It also comes in white with navy trim. I need to go try it it on. How do you like it Periogirl?



Not too sure, may be I need to try the 34 with a thinner top and it might be perfect! I can say for sure that it's very comfortable!


----------



## ari

kpai said:


> love this on you.  Beautiful and classic!



thank you Kpai!


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> My SA just texted me that this cardigan came in as well! It also comes in white with navy trim. I need to go try it it on. How do you like it Periogirl?



Natalie, my SA in Berlin has received the white cardi too


----------



## ari

They received these leather leggings and top


----------



## ari

Just for fun, the black jacket from pre spring worn with the polka dot jeans I got&#128514;


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3297938
> 
> 
> Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)




It's beautiful on you , maybe try a smaller size


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Natalie, my SA in Berlin has received the white cardi too




Thanks Ari, You're lucky to have so many stores in Germany. There's only 1 Chanel store here in Netherlands and one due to open this year inside a new department store but not sure if they'll carry RTW. I'm going into my store next week to try on everything. I love the cardi you bought in London but that will have to be a special transfer from somewhere in Europe &#128580;


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, You're lucky to have so many stores in Germany. There's only 1 Chanel store here in Netherlands and one due to open this year inside a new department store but not sure if they'll carry RTW. I'm going into my store next week to try on everything. I love the cardi you bought in London but that will have to be a special transfer from somewhere in Europe &#128580;



My Sa in Berlin can send it to you. Pm if you need her contact details,


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> My Sa in Berlin can send it to you. Pm if you need her contact details,




Thanks! I'm going to try what they have here first then decide as I'm in between sizes 38 and 40 so it really depends on style. [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Just for fun, the black jacket from pre spring worn with the polka dot jeans I got&#128514;



Very cute!   Your cardie is not here yet and I don't know what the hold-up is.  Darn!

I have the jacket, but the dots are a big NO for me.  My DH will ask me when Minnie Mouse is coming to tea.  A man of very definite opinions!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> I finally bought the cardi I wanted so much. And the jeans)))
> I also got the other double breasted white cardigan and two pair of shoes, will post more pictures soon)))



Love every Chanel piece you're wearing! So chic and you're so slim!


----------



## PhoenixH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3297938
> 
> 
> Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)



This is such a gorgeous color combo. Perhaps you will need to see how it looks on you in a smaller size as the current fit is just too large. But I love the colors!


----------



## PhoenixH

I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?




Phoenix it's beautiful on you. And I really love the pearl buttons. You look great! [emoji7]


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> Phoenix it's beautiful on you. And I really love the pearl buttons. You look great! [emoji7]



Thank you my dear! I love your Chanel jacket with all your pretty pearls too! So pretty


----------



## Sparkledolll

PhoenixH said:


> Thank you my dear! I love your Chanel jacket with all your pretty pearls too! So pretty




Thanks Phoenix! My evil SA did the same to me, he found my jacket in Navy in my size and got it in for me to try when I go in next week... I didn't even know this jacket came in navy. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it in in the waist.


----------



## ari

Here is with a Chanel shawl, it is still cold here ((


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Phoenix! My evil SA did the same to me, he found my jacket in Navy in my size and got it in for me to try when I go in next week... I didn't even know this jacket came in navy. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298720



Wow it is gorgeous in blue! In London they had it in white- a was about so close to buy it   but decided to get the two cardis instead. With the climate here I will be not able to wear it much. In winter can't wear it under the coat, summer is too hot for wool, so only spring and fall, and I have enough jackets for then.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?



PhoenixH, thank you for the compliment ! I like this dress on you! The other one looked very well on you too! 
SAs are pretty evil, aren't they? Mine is trying to talk me in to buying these leather jeans and the price is 6500 euro !!! She said they are exceptional and so on , but the are too expensive &#128563;&#128556;


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Very cute!   Your cardie is not here yet and I don't know what the hold-up is.  Darn!
> 
> I have the jacket, but the dots are a big NO for me.  My DH will ask me when Minnie Mouse is coming to tea.  A man of very definite opinions!



Ahaha! Never thought of Minnie Mouse))))


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
> 
> I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it inn in the waist.




Ari this looks so great on you. Much better than on the model in the IPad! I think the cardigan looks like a light jacket. I saw this but didn't think to try it on but seeing how good it looks on you, I might have to give it a go [emoji16][emoji2]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Ari this looks so great on you. Much better than on the model in the IPad! I think the cardigan looks like a light jacket. I saw this but didn't think to try it on but seeing how good it looks on you, I might have to give it a go [emoji16][emoji2]



thank you Natalie&#128512; It is well structured without the bulk in the shoulders. Fabric is quite soft, but not as the cashmere one. I took a size bigger as it was the last one, the SA had to fight to get it from another Sa. Then saw it at terminal 5 in my size&#128563;


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
> I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it in in the waist.



Looks really smart and chic!


----------



## periogirl28

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?



This is super pretty! Do let us know what you decide on the Navy jacket. It's a beautiful piece. I may go try the size 34 cardigan later


----------



## Kmora

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?




Wow, the dress is gorgeous on you!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Looks really smart and chic!



*periogirl, *thank you!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3297938
> 
> 
> Trying on a cashmere cardi a size too large. SA has received a 34 but I haven't gone to look at it yet. Not sure if this would suit me. (Please excuse the sweater!)



*periogirl,*this cardi is like O shaped, the white/blue is more fitted like )(
hope this is helpful.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
> 
> I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it in in the waist.




So beautiful ARI, looks miles better on you than it does the Chanel model, very chic , 

I was not that crazy about the White cashmere cardi , then I saw it on you and fell completely in love with it, 

Chanel should start paying you commission!


----------



## Baglover121

I took this from the Miroslova Duma style thread, the details up close are very intricate,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful ARI, looks miles better on you than it does the Chanel model, very chic ,
> 
> I was not that crazy about the White cashmere cardi , then I saw it on you and fell completely in love with it,
> 
> Chanel should start paying you commission!



ahahaha! thank you for the great compliment Baglover


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3298770
> 
> I took this from the Miroslova Duma style thread, the details up close are very intricate,



it is very pretty on her!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> *periogirl,*this cardi is like O shaped, the white/blue is more fitted like )(
> hope this is helpful.



It is very helpful, thank you Ari! I'll just keep it in mind when I go to the store.


----------



## PhoenixH

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Phoenix! My evil SA did the same to me, he found my jacket in Navy in my size and got it in for me to try when I go in next week... I didn't even know this jacket came in navy. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298720



Oh this is pretty too! That's why SA's can be very evil! It's best not to step into the boutique, there are temptations everywhere lol


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> PhoenixH, thank you for the compliment ! I like this dress on you! The other one looked very well on you too!
> SAs are pretty evil, aren't they? Mine is trying to talk me in to buying these leather jeans and the price is 6500 euro !!! She said they are exceptional and so on , but the are too expensive &#128563;&#128556;



Haha it's definitely a terrible addiction and worse when your SA tries to tempt you with items that are completely out of budget lol 

Leather pants would never work in my climate or on my chunky thighs haha. But I can imagine they would look good on you


----------



## purplepoodles

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?




Beautiful! A modern classic, you look so elegant. You could dress this up or down.


----------



## Freckles1

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?




PhoenixH this dress is fantastic!!!
Your SA may be evil, but she is a keeper!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
> 
> I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it in in the waist.




I love it! Casual and chic. Is the cardi lined? 

Btw, ari, I saw this and I thought of you! From Instagram. Love it with light wash jeans!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

That's funny, I thought something similar. Seeing the double breasted cardigan on Ari is making just makes me think again If I should try it on, simply on a hanger it was easier to avoid[emoji28]
'My' shop will pass their orders for fall next week. I love the framboise tweed. Any suggestions about what pleases the Chanel expert are welcome[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Gellingh said:


> That's funny, I thought something similar. Seeing the double breasted cardigan on Ari is making just makes me think again If I should try it on, simply on a hanger it was easier to avoid[emoji28]
> 'My' shop will pass their orders for fall next week. I love the framboise tweed. Any suggestions about what pleases the Chanel expert are welcome[emoji4][emoji4]




Sorry quoting baglover didn't work
Another vote for Ari's Chanel commission!


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> They received these leather leggings and top



Ooh... I have to hunt down these leggings. Really cool look! I have the top and find it to be a great, versatile piece.


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> I love it! Casual and chic. Is the cardi lined?
> 
> Btw, ari, I saw this and I thought of you! From Instagram. Love it with light wash jeans!
> 
> View attachment 3298912



xiaoxiao, thank you ! No it is not lined. It's cotton, silk and a bit of cashmere.
Thank you for the inspiration, yes, washed jeans are perfect with it, the blouse is amazing, I'd never consider it as I'll assume it is too much, but it looks gorgeous with the jacket.


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Sorry quoting baglover didn't work
> Another vote for Ari's Chanel commission!



You guys are too kind! Thank you Gellingh!i haven't seen in person the framboise jacket, but somebody said it is kind of hard material.


----------



## ari

luckylove said:


> Ooh... I have to hunt down these leggings. Really cool look! I have the top and find it to be a great, versatile piece.



My Sa has them, very expensive though nearly 6500 euro.


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> As promised, here is the double breasted cardi.
> 
> I was planing to wear it with wide leg pants, but it's raining today, so the cropped pants, my feet are tired so I decided to go with the ballerinas. The cardi is a bit boxi so I might take it in in the waist.




I really like this light jacket/cardigan on you. How would it look if you don't button it up?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> My Sa has them, very expensive though nearly 6500 euro.




I wonder if the Karl skinny leather legging for 695 is not good enough[emoji28]


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> I really like this light jacket/cardigan on you. How would it look if you don't button it up?



Not as good as buttoned 
Here with the dotted jeans


----------



## ari

ari said:


> You guys are too kind! Thank you Gellingh!i haven't seen in person the framboise jacket, but somebody said it is kind of hard material.



Sorry I misunderstood you, are you asking about this one


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Not as good as buttoned
> 
> Here with the dotted jeans




So lovely, you wear it very well Ari [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> Sorry I misunderstood you, are you asking about this one




Yes, exactly
Also like these dresses
	

		
			
		

		
	




thank you for the pic of the lovely cardigan, looks at it best closed indeed and the doted jeans is really a good choice!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Not as good as buttoned
> Here with the dotted jeans



You carry this look so well!


----------



## PhoenixH

Gellingh said:


> Yes, exactly
> Also like these dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299709
> View attachment 3299710
> 
> thank you for the pic of the lovely cardigan, looks at it best closed indeed and the doted jeans is really a good choice!



These dresses look so classy and effortless chic


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> So lovely, you wear it very well Ari [emoji1]



Thank you Natalie !


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> You carry this look so well!



Thank you PhoenixH! I actually don't like closed shoes with this jeans, or any other wide leg pants, sandals would look better, but it is too early, it is still cold here .


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Yes, exactly
> Also like these dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299709
> View attachment 3299710
> 
> thank you for the pic of the lovely cardigan, looks at it best closed indeed and the doted jeans is really a good choice!



To be frank, for me that jacket would be very difficult to pull off without the dress. I have similar cropped Dior jacket / another obsession/  that I wear very rarely.
The first dress is classic, you can wear it forever. 
The second dress is striking but not long term investment like the first.
I liked this cardi, but I guess without the necklace is not going to look that spectacular ))


----------



## ari

Love this pink, but the shoulders are strange, I'm not sure if it is a jacket or a dress


----------



## ari

This long one is gorgeous if you can take it somewhere  appropriate


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> To be frank, for me that jacket would be very difficult to pull off without the dress. I have similar cropped Dior jacket / another obsession/  that I wear very rarely.
> 
> The first dress is classic, you can wear it forever.
> 
> The second dress is striking but not long term investment like the first.
> 
> I liked this cardi, but I guess without the necklace is not going to look that spectacular ))




Yes this one is beautiful too but I'm not sure about the neck when the zipper is open and I couldn't wear it zipped up.


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Yes this one is beautiful too but I'm not sure about the neck when the zipper is open and I couldn't wear it zipped up.



Oh, yes, I know what you mean!


----------



## Sparkledolll

My SA just sent me these to ask if I want to maybe reserve anything (already?). The first jacket is 7220 and the second is 5790.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me these to ask if I want to maybe reserve anything (already?). The first jacket is 7220 and the second is 5790.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299793
> View attachment 3299794



gorgeous, but I don't see the difference between the 2.
My SA needs a payment in order to pre order anything from the coming collections. I cant commit as Im not sure if Ill still like it next season.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> gorgeous, but I don't see the difference between the 2.
> 
> My SA needs a payment in order to pre order anything from the coming collections. I cant commit as Im not sure if Ill still like it next season.




I agree. Would need to try on things first before I can commit.


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me these to ask if I want to maybe reserve anything (already?). The first jacket is 7220 and the second is 5790.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299793
> View attachment 3299794




Beautiful , but I don't see any difference between the two , 
I honestly thought it was going to be pricier, they both look very ornate


----------



## ailoveresale

Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
(Sorry my closet is a mess)


----------



## SouthTampa

Do you think this is the same jacket as yours?





ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)


----------



## ailoveresale

SouthTampa said:


> Do you think this is the same jacket as yours?




Yes that's the one! [emoji6]


----------



## Selenet

Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.






Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope. 





Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).





Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants.... 





The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.

It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.


----------



## periogirl28

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.



Actually in every picture it looks like a great fit and does not make you look fat at all. It's ok with jeans and the black pants. Maybe a flirty short flared skirt in a light fabric for Summer, dress shorts in a medium weight wool for Autumn. I think that makes it versatile enough to be a keeper. Just my 2 cents! Love it btw!


----------



## Baglover121

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.




That's one gorgeous jacket you have! A keeper in my book, beautiful tweed,

But and I'm being very honest here, i think you need to style it with other things /shoes 
these outfits you have on do not bring out the jacket to its full potential, 



The jacket does not make you look fat at all, 

It really is very gorgeous


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)




So beautiful and fits you perfectly , hope you wear it many, many times in health


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful and fits you perfectly , hope you wear it many, many times in health




Thank you Baglover121!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)



congrats,*ailoveresale* this is such a classic jacket!


----------



## Selenet

periogirl28 said:


> Actually in every picture it looks like a great fit and does not make you look fat at all. It's ok with jeans and the black pants. Maybe a flirty short flared skirt in a light fabric for Summer, dress shorts in a medium weight wool for Autumn. I think that makes it versatile enough to be a keeper. Just my 2 cents! Love it btw!





Baglover121 said:


> That's one gorgeous jacket you have! A keeper in my book, beautiful tweed,
> 
> But and I'm being very honest here, i think you need to style it with other things /shoes
> these outfits you have on do not bring out the jacket to its full potential,
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket does not make you look fat at all,
> 
> It really is very gorgeous



Thank you for your comments! I actually own a pair of wool shorts already that I was about to donate to the local charity shop but now I tried them on and they look great with the jacket! 
About the shoes, I kinda agree... I tried it later with flat ankle length black boots and I think those were better.


----------



## ari

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.



I agree with the ladies here - the jacket does not make you look fat, it is  a gorgeous jacket.
you can dress it up and down. 
Please keep it and try more outfits in plain colors and materials, so the jacket stands out.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> congrats,*ailoveresale* this is such a classic jacket!




Thank you ari! [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)



Congrats on joining the club!  There must be 4-5 of us who have the black and a couple more who have the style in other colors.  It is probably the most popular jacket of the season.  We WILL be able to wear this forever!


----------



## gracekelly

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.



This is a beautiful jacket  Chanel does make some heavier fabrics and this is one of them. It's not you!! I think I prefer it with pants because of the weight of the fabric.  However, a dark skirt or wool or leather would look very good too.  I think it is too heavy for the cotton dress.  The pairing with the striped tee is very cute and imaginative!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on joining the club!  There must be 4-5 of us who have the black and a couple more who have the style in other colors.  It is probably the most popular jacket of the season.  We WILL be able to wear this forever!




Thank you! Looking forward to its first outing... [emoji4]


----------



## caseyell

I've just spent a wonderful hour reading the earliest posts in this terrific thread--still a hundred or so left to go, but I wanted to share some jacket shopping info. Forgive me if this has already been discussed but The RealReal website is a fabulous source for vintage Chanel  jackets.  I recently purchased a black one  from 1995 (!) that only needed minor tweeking from my seamstress to look great. In fact, even my husband (usually oblivious to my clothes) commented on how nice it looked.

I don't really go by the label size--after all the previous owner may have altered it--but by the measurements. The most important is the shoulder measurement as this is the most difficult and expensive part to alter.

Unless it's a DREAM jacket I never buy when a piece first appears on the site. I mark it as an "obsession" (similar to eBay's watch list) Then I wait for a price reduction--which the site emails you  about when it happens. Of course, many jackets sell before any reduction but if you're patient you can get gorgeous jackets in the 500-600 $ range. 

And, unlike eBay, the RealReal takes returns on most items.


----------



## caseyell

ari said:


> The latest jacket worn with jeans))


ADORE this jacket


----------



## MrsWashington

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> It is possible that I am just too critical on myself and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.


Love all the different ways you have styled it!  Enjoy your jacket


----------



## caseyell

birkingal said:


> I'm so thrilled to find this jacket in my size. For some reason, size 38 jackets are hard to come by. This one's from 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


ohhh, love this one


----------



## caseyell

ladysarah said:


> I just adore the cropped navy one... Is it from the new collection?
> 
> 
> 
> some of the vintage jackets are so well made - it is practically a religious experience to put them on! a bit like the iconic kelly Having said that vintage is not for everyone and in my view looks best teamed with something really new and cutting edge - to avoid the 'I havent updated my wardrobe for a decade ' look...I also think vintage looks best on the very young and the rather old ladies. Some vintage pieces are just frumpy and need imagination to look good. My sister who is the epitome of style wears a very vintage tweed - two sizes too big - as a kind of overcoat and it looks fabulous. When I tried it _ I just looked fat!
> 
> absolutely!



Well, since I'm 74 I'm pretty sure I qualify as "rather old" and thus am ok wearing my vintage jackets. I do try to wear them as casually as possible--with jeans, boots, etc. If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll show you one of my greatest treasures--a duster/coat that was shown in the show as a beach cover-up (!) but is extremely elegant. I wore it to a museum opening and a young artist came up and asked me if it was a Chanel. When I said it was she sighed and said, "Seeing that has made my evening>"


----------



## ari

caseyell said:


> ADORE this jacket


thank you!



caseyell said:


> Well, since I'm 74 I'm pretty sure I qualify as "rather old" and thus am ok wearing my vintage jackets. I do try to wear them as casually as possible--with jeans, boots, etc. If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll show you one of my greatest treasures--a duster/coat that was shown in the show as a beach cover-up (!) but is extremely elegant. I wore it to a museum opening and a young artist came up and asked me if it was a Chanel. When I said it was she sighed and said, "Seeing that has made my evening>"



*dear caseyell*! i can't wait, please do post pictures soon


----------



## caseyell

ari said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *dear caseyell*! i can't wait, please do post pictures soon



I'm off to San Francisco today until late evening but tomorrow I will see if I can figure out photo posting. I'm wearing a favorite piece for a long day at the design center  looking for fabrics followed by a lunch, shopping and a casual dinner. It's closer to a tweed shirt than a jacket-with longer tail in back.  Burgundy and black tweed. Not-lined. No idea what year as I found it in a consignment shop and the date tag was trimme, but if I ever find one in another color I'll grab it as it looks equally good with jeans or black pants. Today I'm wearing in with tapered black Vanilia pants (a fabulous German brand) and leopard loafers.  And a Jonathan Adler tote that's surprisingly good looking for the modest price--and sturdy enough to tote tile and fabric samples.


----------



## ari

caseyell said:


> I'm off to San Francisco today until late evening but tomorrow I will see if I can figure out photo posting. I'm wearing a favorite piece for a long day at the design center  looking for fabrics followed by a lunch, shopping and a casual dinner. It's closer to a tweed shirt than a jacket-with longer tail in back.  Burgundy and black tweed. Not-lined. No idea what year as I found it in a consignment shop and the date tag was trimme, but if I ever find one in another color I'll grab it as it looks equally good with jeans or black pants. Today I'm wearing in with tapered black Vanilia pants (a fabulous German brand) and leopard loafers.  And a Jonathan Adler tote that's surprisingly good looking for the modest price--and sturdy enough to tote tile and fabric samples.



This sounds intriguing and comfortable ! It is very easy to post a picture taken from your phone, just reply a post and click on Edit attachment and take it from the pictures on the phone. 
Have fun!


----------



## Sparkledolll

My SA just sent me another pic to tempt me. I am going in next week to see it. [emoji1] From the picture it looks very pretty!


----------



## melisande

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me another pic to tempt me. I am going in next week to see it. [emoji1] From the picture it looks very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305024



That's the one from the ad campaign!  Please post pictures, if you can.


----------



## melisande

Some pictures...


----------



## Sparkledolll

melisande said:


> That's the one from the ad campaign!  Please post pictures, if you can.




I ended up getting the jacket, I can't resist Chanel pink tweed. The sleeves are too long so they're altering it. Will post a picture when I get it back next week. [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> I ended up getting the jacket, I can't resist Chanel pink tweed. The sleeves are too long so they're altering it. Will post a picture when I get it back next week. [emoji1]



congrats Natalie! it is beautiful! do you mind sharing the price? on some pictures looks more pink, on the picture you posted looks less pink, which color is IRL?
the back has quite a bit of volume, please post pictures soon!


----------



## melisande

Natalie j said:


> I ended up getting the jacket, I can't resist Chanel pink tweed. The sleeves are too long so they're altering it. Will post a picture when I get it back next week. [emoji1]


 

That's great!  Can't wait to see.


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me another pic to tempt me. I am going in next week to see it. [emoji1] From the picture it looks very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305024




Saw this at the store,very pretty indeed!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> congrats Natalie! it is beautiful! do you mind sharing the price? on some pictures looks more pink, on the picture you posted looks less pink, which color is IRL?
> 
> the back has quite a bit of volume, please post pictures soon!




Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305101



wow! it looks great on you! how do you plan to wear it?
I expected it to be more expensive, it is a good price


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> wow! it looks great on you! how do you plan to wear it?
> 
> I expected it to be more expensive, it is a good price




Thanks Ari! Yep me too, I was expecting it to be more expensive but it's a light tweed so I guess that's why. I plan to wear it quite casually with jeans or with a dress. It's a lovely peice, I'm sure a few of us will be getting it [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305101




Lovely colour and design a true summerpiece ! Congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Lovely colour and design a true summerpiece ! Congrats!




Thank you Gellingh. Roll on Spring [emoji1]


----------



## ladysarah

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305101


This looks lovely on you. I adore the real modeling shots - please post some more when you can.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ladysarah said:


> This looks lovely on you. I adore the real modeling shots - please post some more when you can.




Thank you Ladysarah, it's gong to take a week for alterations but I will post better pictures when I get it back [emoji1]


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305101




So pretty! What will you wear it with?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> So pretty! What will you wear it with?




Thank you Baglover. They tried to sell me the matching skirt but it's really not my style. I will mostly wear it tee shirt and jeans. [emoji1]


----------



## Gerry

caseyell said:


> Well, since I'm 74 I'm pretty sure I qualify as "rather old" and thus am ok wearing my vintage jackets. I do try to wear them as casually as possible--with jeans, boots, etc. If I can figure out how to post pictures I'll show you one of my greatest treasures--a duster/coat that was shown in the show as a beach cover-up (!) but is extremely elegant. I wore it to a museum opening and a young artist came up and asked me if it was a Chanel. When I said it was she sighed and said, "Seeing that has made my evening>"




Hey there, girlfriend. Just chiming in because I am 68 and didn't want you to feel alone! We are pretty cool chicks, too and can look fabulous for our age. Just think Helen Mirren and Jane Fonda!!


After living in Florida for 18 years, I finally accepted the fact that my jackets and cashmere sweaters got worn once a year if lucky!! So , I sold 3 jackets and 4 sweaters and settled on a new cotton-linen sweater to start out my REALISTIC collection. Going to look for the lightest pieces I can find as it is rarely cool and never cold here! They can be hard to find. Chanel tries so hard to justify their prices with weight and substance which is, of course, good most of the time. But not in a climate where the average temp is at least 75 to 80!!


----------



## Coco.lover

Has anyone had any experience buying from Slorenruiz on eBay? Thinking of getting my first Chanel jacket from this seller. She has a lot of feedback but figured I'd ask the experts


----------



## ailoveresale

Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price... 









It looks so much better on Beyoncé:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:



Nice color , but I would not keep it. Imo , the sleeves are too wide. Unflattering shape


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:
> superqueen.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/chinos.jpg




I used to have this jacket, think it was pre spring06, 
It's very difficult to dress as I think the only item of clothing it worked with was the matching denim skirt or cream silk pleated dress from that collection, it's one of the reasons why I gave it way,


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:
> superqueen.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/chinos.jpg




I have several jackets in a similar shape- not with the same sleeves but the sleeves in yours don't bother me at all. I always tried going for a white tee and jeans too until someone told me that the white tee isn't flattering. Go for a tee in a darker color that matches the jacket and see how it looks. And add a necklace. In my case my jacket was blue so I went with navy. Otherwise you have to go with a more fitted look like Beyoncé and tuck the top in. You can wear it this way with a pencil skirt. Or of course you can put it over a sheath dress. Good luck. But if you don't love it don't keep it.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:



it is a nice jacket, if the price was right 
I think you need to balance the wider sleeves with volume on the bottom as Beyoncé did, or wide leg pants /or puffy skirt.


----------



## purplepoodles

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:
> superqueen.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/chinos.jpg




Like the jacket but it needs to be styled differently. Until you work out other clothes in your closet try following Beyoncé's treatment with toning colours underneath. A solid dress would work too. If I'm not sure about something I'll try styling with a dark fitted sweater and matching pants and go from there. 

The jacket is indeed worth the effort imo.

Edit spelling


----------



## Gerry

Yeah, I really like it, too. About the sleeves, it looks to me that unless Beyoncé has pretty big arms, I think she had the arms taken it. For a quality item like this, it is worth it to get a little tailoring. I had the shoulders and upper arms opened up more for me in two different jackets at a first rate tailor shop and each jacket cost me $50.00. Well worth it and I loved them after I had it done.


But as said above, YOU have to love it. I love the Realreal.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:



I think it looks better on you.  It is a pretty jacket and I like the wide sleeve because it is different.  Perhaps a slight tapering at the top of the sleeve, but not so much that it is uncomfortable.  You don't want to lose the bell effect at the end of the sleeve.  I also see nothing wrong with the way you are wearing it in the picture.  I think you need a light top underneath to make the dark jacket pop.


----------



## kat99

I love this thread, its one of my favorites on TPF! I finally have a jacket picture to share - I never seem to remember to take a picture when I'm wearing one. This one is from Paris Dallas and one of my favorites - I'm going to get the sleeves shortened..unfortunately most of my jackets need this alteration!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Love this pink, but the shoulders are strange, I'm not sure if it is a jacket or a dress



Not sure about that 'line' that runs through the skirt, doesn't it seem at non-flattering place?



ari said:


> This long one is gorgeous if you can take it somewhere  appropriate







Natalie j said:


> My SA just sent me these to ask if I want to maybe reserve anything (already?). The first jacket is &#8364;7220 and the second is &#8364;5790.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3299793
> View attachment 3299794



Very little difference in looks, but if anything I prefer the second, it seems to have a better shape (but that could be the model)



ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)



Very classic and cute





Selenet said:


> Hi everyone! Here are some pictures of my Chanel jacket. It isn't the traditional Chanel-type, rather a normal jacket type. I feel like it's too heavy and bulky on me even though I love it.  It also ends just below my hips so I feel like I look fat... What do you think? Is this jacket a keeper? It is from 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left with jeans and top, right with Chanel dress and Minna Parikka heels. Maybe the top wasn't the best choice after all but I hope you all get the point... It's currently -2 celsius degrees outdoors, so no chance to wear anything without tights for a long time. But I can always hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel dress, Minna Parikka heels again.. I'm not sure about the white tights, but black ones make it too dark. I also don't like the jacket closed too much, it shortens my legs (and I am already short).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Chanel trousers and Parikka heels (again). I like the one in the right the best out of all these six, but I don't feel like having a jacket which I can only wear with one type of pants....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket itself is amazing, I love the colors and the buttons.
> 
> It is possible that *I am just too critical on myself *and therefore I would appreciate if someone else had an opinion how it looks on me.



This. You look totally adorable


----------



## papertiger

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket? Should I keep it? Got it on realreal for a great price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so much better on Beyoncé:



I don't think it looks better on Beyonce, she just smiles, exudes confidence so she looks like she 'owns' it 

I think leave it open and wear a LS Tee or polo-sweater under


----------



## Fabulousity630

Hi everyone! I have been reading and loving this thread! I just received this jacket today and wanted to share. It's very pretty. The lining is a bit unexpected. It's very warm and makes a strange noise when I move. I'm very short so the sleeves fall where they should if they were not cropped. I think I may keep the jacket and the sleeve length since it's too warm for summer any way.


----------



## EmileH

papertiger said:


> I don't think it looks better on Beyonce, she just smiles, exudes confidence so she looks like she 'owns' it
> 
> 
> 
> I think leave it open and wear a LS Tee or polo-sweater under




Oh my. Did we confuse you even more about the jacket?

Yours is the best comment of all papertiger.


----------



## Scarlett'sBag

You could have the sleeves altered so they are not so bell shaped.  I also think a top with more detail, like a shirt that has an interesting collar that goes over the neckline of the jacket could add more interest.


----------



## EmileH

Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3308271
> View attachment 3308273
> View attachment 3308275
> View attachment 3308276
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been reading and loving this thread! I just received this jacket today and wanted to share. It's very pretty. The lining is a bit unexpected. It's very warm and makes a strange noise when I move. I'm very short so the sleeves fall where they should if they were not cropped. I think I may keep the jacket and the sleeve length since it's too warm for summer any way.




I love the jacket! The lining is unexpected. Is this spring 2016?


----------



## gracekelly

kat99 said:


> I love this thread, its one of my favorites on TPF! I finally have a jacket picture to share - I never seem to remember to take a picture when I'm wearing one. This one is from Paris Dallas and one of my favorites - I'm going to get the sleeves shortened..unfortunately most of my jackets need this alteration!



This is the cutest jacket!   What a great style with the buttons and the riding jacket like flare.

Well you know the Kaiser and sleeve length.  Either they are bracelet or so long you get lost in the sleeve.  I rarely change the length.  The right way is to do it from the top of the sleeve so it is a PIA.  However, I did just do this on a jacket that I have had for many years.  I wasn't wearing it because I felt like I was swimming in it so I tapered the sides, lifted the shoulders and shortened the sleeves from the top. Voila!  It worked!


----------



## ailoveresale

purplepoodles said:


> Like the jacket but it needs to be styled differently. Until you work out other clothes in your closet try following Beyoncé's treatment with toning colours underneath. A solid dress would work too. If I'm not sure about something I'll try styling with a dark fitted sweater and matching pants and go from there.
> 
> The jacket is indeed worth the effort imo.
> 
> Edit spelling




Think it will look great with a solid dress. I will try it out, thanks!



Gerry said:


> Yeah, I really like it, too. About the sleeves, it looks to me that unless Beyoncé has pretty big arms, I think she had the arms taken it. For a quality item like this, it is worth it to get a little tailoring. I had the shoulders and upper arms opened up more for me in two different jackets at a first rate tailor shop and each jacket cost me $50.00. Well worth it and I loved them after I had it done.
> 
> 
> But as said above, YOU have to love it. I love the Realreal.




Thanks! I was wondering as well if she had the sleeves altered. I have skinny forearms (on a not skinny frame) so the sleeves flare out a bit. I do love the pink/grey/black tweed...



gracekelly said:


> I think it looks better on you.  It is a pretty jacket and I like the wide sleeve because it is different.  Perhaps a slight tapering at the top of the sleeve, but not so much that it is uncomfortable.  You don't want to lose the bell effect at the end of the sleeve.  I also see nothing wrong with the way you are wearing it in the picture.  I think you need a light top underneath to make the dark jacket pop.




Aw so sweet of you to say that gracekelly! 



papertiger said:


> I don't think it looks better on Beyonce, she just smiles, exudes confidence so she looks like she 'owns' it
> 
> 
> 
> I think leave it open and wear a LS Tee or polo-sweater under




Haha love it. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my. Did we confuse you even more about the jacket?
> 
> Yours is the best comment of all papertiger.




Indeed, the opinions are definitely contrasting but you have all convinced me to keep the jacket! Sounds like it's more versatile than I thought!



Scarlett'sBag said:


> You could have the sleeves altered so they are not so bell shaped.  I also think a top with more detail, like a shirt that has an interesting collar that goes over the neckline of the jacket could add more interest.




Interesting, I will try that!

Thank you everyone for your opinions! I'm going to try it out tomorrow for work, will try to take a pic if I can!


----------



## katja_246

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Ari, it's 3990. It's actually quite pink with flecks of orange and white. The back is pleated but is really not so voluminous, just a slight flare. The arms and sleeves are more fitted than this seasons jacket with the epulettes. I have a try on picture but it's not very good quality but here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305101




Hi, little lurker here 
First of all, love the jacket, it really suits you! 
I was thinking about maybe getting this jacket, because I love the color, but am not sure because it does not have buttons (although I wear my jackets open) and do not really know what to do with the ties.. Also how do you plan on wearing this? I always feel so girly wearing pink ( I am blonde so people always comment on how I look like Elle Woods[emoji85][emoji1]) Thank you


----------



## katja_246

ailoveresale said:


> Just thought I would update you all that I picked up my HG cruise jacket the other day and I am obsessed! This is really the classic jacket I was waiting for and will wear forever. Just thought I would share!
> (Sorry my closet is a mess)




Beautiful jacket! Is this from the Seoul collection where it also comes in pink? Because I always thought it was more like a cardigan than a jacket, but on you it looks like a great, classic and versatile piece


----------



## Sparkledolll

katja_246 said:


> Hi, little lurker here
> First of all, love the jacket, it really suits you!
> I was thinking about maybe getting this jacket, because I love the color, but am not sure because it does not have buttons (although I wear my jackets open) and do not really know what to do with the ties.. Also how do you plan on wearing this? I always feel so girly wearing pink ( I am blonde so people always comment on how I look like Elle Woods[emoji85][emoji1]) Thank you




Hi, I also wear my jackets open. This pink jacket is really light and I think of it as almost a thick cardigan. I saved a couple of pictures I like so I plan to wear my jacket like this [emoji1]


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I also wear my jackets open. This pink jacket is really light and I think of it as almost a thick cardigan. I saved a couple of pictures I like so I plan to wear my jacket like this [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308536
> View attachment 3308537




Really like the idea of wearing the pink jacket with shorts,


----------



## Sparkledolll

Baglover121 said:


> Really like the idea of wearing the pink jacket with shorts,




Me too! I like the idea of wearing Chanel jackets casually. I think the jacket from the picture is from 2010. It's such a classic, I wonder if anyone here has it..


----------



## katja_246

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I also wear my jackets open. This pink jacket is really light and I think of it as almost a thick cardigan. I saved a couple of pictures I like so I plan to wear my jacket like this [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308536
> View attachment 3308537




Very cute outifts! Please post pics when you wear yours! I have been wanting a pink/blush Chanel jacket for ages, but I am never really sure if the one I am eyeing is the one[emoji85]


----------



## ari

I might be old fashioned but I love it))) getting ready for a meeting in full Chanel suit ))


----------



## ari

And with the jacket on ))


----------



## Fabulousity630

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket! The lining is unexpected. Is this spring 2016?


Yes, it is Spring 2016. I'm wearing it today and it's very comfortable.


----------



## Fabulousity630

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))


Fabulous! The suit is gorgeous and I love it with your red Kelly!


----------



## turquoisey

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




This is so cute! Love it with the Kelly!!


----------



## killua_estee

ari said:


> I might be old fashioned but I love it))) getting ready for a meeting in full Chanel suit ))





ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))


Love your outfit and you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> I used to have this jacket, think it was pre spring06,
> It's very difficult to dress as I think the only item of clothing it worked with was the matching denim skirt or cream silk pleated dress from that collection, it's one of the reasons why I gave it way,







Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have several jackets in a similar shape- not with the same sleeves but the sleeves in yours don't bother me at all. I always tried going for a white tee and jeans too until someone told me that the white tee isn't flattering. Go for a tee in a darker color that matches the jacket and see how it looks. And add a necklace. In my case my jacket was blue so I went with navy. Otherwise you have to go with a more fitted look like Beyoncé and tuck the top in. You can wear it this way with a pencil skirt. Or of course you can put it over a sheath dress. Good luck. But if you don't love it don't keep it.







ari said:


> it is a nice jacket, if the price was right
> 
> I think you need to balance the wider sleeves with volume on the bottom as Beyoncé did, or wide leg pants /or puffy skirt.




Somehow I missed this whole page of responses... Thank you all! It's interesting how there is such a mixed bag of responses. I will give it a try and if the sleeves bother me too much, I will see if they can be taken in. I have to search through my closet to see what works. Going to wear it today with an Equipment blush pink top and skinny black pants, though I'm worried this group won't approve! [emoji54]


----------



## ari

Fabulousity630 said:


> Fabulous! The suit is gorgeous and I love it with your red Kelly!





turquoisey said:


> This is so cute! Love it with the Kelly!!





killua_estee said:


> Love your outfit and you look absolutely gorgeous!



thank you dear ladies! i was not sure about the red Kelly, but didn't have time to change the bag, so I'm happy it worked out well. I def can't pull of Chanel jacket with shorts, but love the frumpy look on me


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




How gorgeous !


----------



## ari

kat99 said:


> I love this thread, its one of my favorites on TPF! I finally have a jacket picture to share - I never seem to remember to take a picture when I'm wearing one. This one is from Paris Dallas and one of my favorites - I'm going to get the sleeves shortened..unfortunately most of my jackets need this alteration!


Love Paris Dallas collection! please post more pictures, *Kat!*


Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3308271
> View attachment 3308273
> View attachment 3308275
> View attachment 3308276
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been reading and loving this thread! I just received this jacket today and wanted to share. It's very pretty. The lining is a bit unexpected. It's very warm and makes a strange noise when I move. I'm very short so the sleeves fall where they should if they were not cropped. I think I may keep the jacket and the sleeve length since it's too warm for summer any way.


*Fabulousity,* great jacket! congrats!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> How gorgeous !



thank you *Baglover!*


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Somehow I missed this whole page of responses... Thank you all! It's interesting how there is such a mixed bag of responses. I will give it a try and if the sleeves bother me too much, I will see if they can be taken in. I have to search through my closet to see what works. Going to wear it today with an Equipment blush pink top and skinny black pants, though I'm worried this group won't approve! [emoji54]




Sounds good! I only ever wear Chanel jackets casually.


----------



## katja_246

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




Absolutely stunninh! So chic, I wish everybody would dress for work like that


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




Gorgeous outfit Ari, So elegant and chic. Love the whole ensemble on you. Definitely not a look I would ever be able to pull off but you wear it beautifully [emoji1]


----------



## ari

katja_246 said:


> Absolutely stunninh! So chic, I wish everybody would dress for work like that


thank you *katja*


Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous outfit Ari, So elegant and chic. Love the whole ensemble on you. Definitely not a look I would ever be able to pull off but you wear it beautifully [emoji1]



thank you *Natalie!* did you try the pink jacket with the skirt, i think it would look good on you


----------



## CKT

Anybody can ID this tweed jacket? I chanced upon this, however it has no buttons and looks sloppier than the usual Chanel jackets I am used to. What do you ladies (with obvious great taste) think?  

YAY OR NAY?


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




Spot on![emoji11]


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> Sounds good! I only ever wear Chanel jackets casually.




Thank you! Maybe this is your jacket??

I love the colors but the style is a little difficult - it looks ok with what I'm wearing, but maybe a little awkward. I'm just trying to wear it like I own it!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




Beautiful! You look fabulous!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I might be old fashioned but I love it))) getting ready for a meeting in full Chanel suit ))



Looks great Ari!  Love your blouse, it is such a pity to hide it under the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

CKT said:


> Anybody can ID this tweed jacket? I chanced upon this, however it has no buttons and looks sloppier than the usual Chanel jackets I am used to. What do you ladies (with obvious great taste) think?
> 
> YAY OR NAY?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308806



Sorry, it does not look familiar.  Perhaps it was dry cleaned and the fabric just did not do too well with it.  Have you tried having it pressed?


----------



## CKT

gracekelly said:


> Sorry, it does not look familiar.  Perhaps it was dry cleaned and the fabric just did not do too well with it.  Have you tried having it pressed?


]

Sorry I wasn't clear at all in my previous post. This photo was sent to me from a seller and I am wondering if I should go ahead and purchase it as its price is pretty good for a Chanel jacket. 

That said, I actually found this online, it looks like the same jacket from 07. Do you think it looks good though? As it looks quite different from the usual tweed jackets.


----------



## hedgwin99

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))




This is what I call power suit![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## gracekelly

CKT said:


> ]
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear at all in my previous post. This photo was sent to me from a seller and I am wondering if I should go ahead and purchase it as its price is pretty good for a Chanel jacket.
> 
> That said, I actually found this online, it looks like the same jacket from 07. Do you think it looks good though? As it looks quite different from the usual tweed jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3309082


----------



## CKT

gracekelly said:


> An eBay seller has this in a 40 and states that it is 2010 Cruise.


 

Thank you for letting me know!!It does however looks wayy better on the models (but doesn't it always ), and more stiff at the shoulders.... now I am not sure if I can ever pull this off  I have NO shoulders..


----------



## ailoveresale

katja_246 said:


> Beautiful jacket! Is this from the Seoul collection where it also comes in pink? Because I always thought it was more like a cardigan than a jacket, but on you it looks like a great, classic and versatile piece




Thank you! This is from 2016 Cruise, I've heard it also comes in beige. It doesn't have the silk lining but is still structured like a jacket.


----------



## ari

hedgwin99 said:


> This is what I call power suit![emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Ahaha! Yes))) thank you hedgwin!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! This is from 2016 Cruise, I've heard it also comes in beige. It doesn't have the silk lining but is still structured like a jacket.



These are beautiful jackets, less formal and pretty, I have the beige and the pink, posted back then, you need to size up - very small sleeves holes!


----------



## ari

CKT said:


> Anybody can ID this tweed jacket? I chanced upon this, however it has no buttons and looks sloppier than the usual Chanel jackets I am used to. What do you ladies (with obvious great taste) think?
> 
> YAY OR NAY?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308806



It is a beautiful jacket, hopefully with a little TLC will look better.


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Spot on![emoji11]



Thank you Gellingh))


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! You look fabulous!



Thank you ailoveresale!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Looks great Ari!  Love your blouse, it is such a pity to hide it under the jacket.


Thank you 
gracekelly ))) actually the fabric is pretty heavy, I wear it almost like a coat, so when I'm inside I take the jacket off.


----------



## ari

CKT said:


> ]
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear at all in my previous post. This photo was sent to me from a seller and I am wondering if I should go ahead and purchase it as its price is pretty good for a Chanel jacket.
> 
> That said, I actually found this online, it looks like the same jacket from 07. Do you think it looks good though? As it looks quite different from the usual tweed jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3309082


----------



## Tall1Grl

ari said:


> And with the jacket on ))



Ari-in a word POW! You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Fabulousity630

ari said:


> Love Paris Dallas collection! please post more pictures, *Kat!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Fabulousity,* great jacket! congrats!




Thank you, Ari!


----------



## CKT

ari said:


> How can any one offer something for sale without simple ironing ? Makes me wonder if the jacket is really damaged. Have you asked ?


Just to update. The seller seems really defensive when being asked about the jacket saying that she is "BUSY and has no time to answer questions" I realised that there should be 1 button on the left sleeve on this same jacket from other sellers but it is missing on this jacket. This wasn't a big deal initially, but the seller's attitude stinks big time so I am sure Ironing the jacket won't be on her radar at all.

I am not sure if its my fault for offending her by asking her about a missing button which leads to her saying "Hello? I have been buying from Chanel for 20 years I know all my Chanel jackets have no buttons on the sleeve"... Oh gosh..


----------



## skimilk

caseyell said:


> I've just spent a wonderful hour reading the earliest posts in this terrific thread--still a hundred or so left to go, but I wanted to share some jacket shopping info. Forgive me if this has already been discussed but The RealReal website is a fabulous source for vintage Chanel  jackets.  I recently purchased a black one  from 1995 (!) that only needed minor tweeking from my seamstress to look great. In fact, even my husband (usually oblivious to my clothes) commented on how nice it looked.
> 
> I don't really go by the label size--after all the previous owner may have altered it--but by the measurements. The most important is the shoulder measurement as this is the most difficult and expensive part to alter.
> 
> Unless it's a DREAM jacket I never buy when a piece first appears on the site. I mark it as an "obsession" (similar to eBay's watch list) Then I wait for a price reduction--which the site emails you  about when it happens. Of course, many jackets sell before any reduction but if you're patient you can get gorgeous jackets in the 500-600 $ range.
> 
> And, unlike eBay, the RealReal takes returns on most items.



Hmm- I have only been looking at Chanel jackets on eBay. I've never shopped at RealReal. I'm very glad to hear your good experience- I will check it out for sure. Thank you for your rec! (And the tip re: label size vs measurements... please do share the pics!) Has anyone else bought their jackets from RealReal?

I am still very much tempted to buy this jacket- stole an image from earlier post, I hope the poster doesn't mind! I tried it on again at the boutique recently but just can't seem to pull the trigger. Partly because #1 I'm hoping it will remain there until sale season #2 I see jackets from just a few seasons ago on eBay for half price or less- we all know that will never happen w/ bags, so...

Also want to say I absolutely love this thread, thank you all for sharing your pictures


----------



## ladysarah

As a side note to any one thinking of buying jackets on line. Styles and cuts will vary - It is imposible to judge good fit, I wear Chanel French 36 mostly, but they often need some slight adjustment. Sometimes a 34 looks much better on me and occasionally a 38. At that sort of price point I would be reluctant to buy a tailored jacket on line... A cashmere cardigan or knitwear - yes, as they are much easier to get right.


----------



## skimilk

ladysarah said:


> As a side note to any one thinking of buying jackets on line. Styles and cuts will vary - It is imposible to judge good fit, I wear Chanel French 36 mostly, but they often need some slight adjustment. Sometimes a 34 looks much better on me and occasionally a 38. At that sort of price point I would be reluctant to buy a tailored jacket on line... A cashmere cardigan or knitwear - yes, as they are much easier to get right.



Good point, thank you! I mean I would not expect a jacket to fit me right off the bet anyway, bought online or boutique I will have to have the jacket tailored- obv the diff is the boutique has its own fitter. It's not a big deal for me since I have most of my clothes tailored. Part of it is becase I'm very short, but I also think a lot of clothing- even cheap ones- look so much better when it's tailored so the fit is just right. IMO most people don't tailor their clothes enough, at least in the US... and I haven't been able to find a tailor as good as my mother's here in NYC


----------



## ailoveresale

skimilk said:


> Hmm- I have only been looking at Chanel jackets on eBay. I've never shopped at RealReal. I'm very glad to hear your good experience- I will check it out for sure. Thank you for your rec! (And the tip re: label size vs measurements... please do share the pics!) Has anyone else bought their jackets from RealReal?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still very much tempted to buy this jacket- stole an image from earlier post, I hope the poster doesn't mind! I tried it on again at the boutique recently but just can't seem to pull the trigger. Partly because #1 I'm hoping it will remain there until sale season #2 I see jackets from just a few seasons ago on eBay for half price or less- we all know that will never happen w/ bags, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to say I absolutely love this thread, thank you all for sharing your pictures




I recently purchased a jacket on realreal (if you look back on earlier posts). They tend to have great stuff but their measurements are not always accurate. The nice thing is that they accept returns - I bought another that was super cute and pretty much new but was too small, so it went back! I like having the option of returning if it doesn't fit or you don't like the style. Can't do that very often on e bay...


----------



## gracekelly

CKT said:


> Just to update. The seller seems really defensive when being asked about the jacket saying that she is "BUSY and has no time to answer questions" I realised that there should be 1 button on the left sleeve on this same jacket from other sellers but it is missing on this jacket. This wasn't a big deal initially, but the seller's attitude stinks big time so I am sure Ironing the jacket won't be on her radar at all.
> 
> I am not sure if its my fault for offending her by asking her about a missing button which leads to her saying "Hello? I have been buying from Chanel for 20 years I know all my Chanel jackets have no buttons on the sleeve"... Oh gosh..




Take a pass with this seller.  i have a rule of thumb:  if a seller (of anything) does not respond, is rude etc. , then I move on.  Another piece will come up.  BTW, I have actually seen a reputable seller LIE about a missing button, by stating that the jacket was meant to have only one button a right/left pocket jacket!  I was believing her until i saw another seller with the same jacket in a different size which had both buttons.  Now, after stating this,  I have to tell you that i do have a couple of Chanel jackets that only have one little Chanel name placket on one sleeve and that is the way that particular jacket was designed.  


I always go with measurements. Like ladysarah, i have found that i can wear 3 different sizes .  For fun, one day, i measured my smallest against my largest and of course, you know the result...they were the same.  lol!

RE the shoulders:  They  always looking better in runway jackets...i have had the same observation and i have concluded that 1.  they are professional models with very straight and broad shoulders 2.  they tweaked the jacket for the runway.  Either way, I don't possess those shoulders so when necessary, I add the shoulder pad to get the best look for me.


----------



## gracekelly

skimilk said:


> Hmm- I have only been looking at Chanel jackets on eBay. I've never shopped at RealReal. I'm very glad to hear your good experience- I will check it out for sure. Thank you for your rec! (And the tip re: label size vs measurements... please do share the pics!) Has anyone else bought their jackets from RealReal?
> 
> I am still very much tempted to buy this jacket- stole an image from earlier post, I hope the poster doesn't mind! I tried it on again at the boutique recently but just can't seem to pull the trigger. Partly because #1 I'm hoping it will remain there until sale season #2 I see jackets from just a few seasons ago on eBay for half price or less- we all know that will never happen w/ bags, so...
> 
> Also want to say I absolutely love this thread, thank you all for sharing your pictures



This is a stunning jacket and it is a calculated risk to let it sit there.  However, if  it does sell and you know your size and it goes on sale later, you can always go on the hunt for it,


----------



## katja_246

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! This is from 2016 Cruise, I've heard it also comes in beige. It doesn't have the silk lining but is still structured like a jacket.




Great, thank you


----------



## ari

katja_246 said:


> Great, thank you



Katja, here is the pink jacket, in Europe these jackets are sold out, I bought mine in December


----------



## ari

And the beige one worn by me


----------



## ari

I bought another jacket, very summery, it is not that shiny as in the picture, very fitted nice shape and needs to be dress down. Close up :


----------



## ari

This is close up


----------



## ari

CKT said:


> Just to update. The seller seems really defensive when being asked about the jacket saying that she is "BUSY and has no time to answer questions" I realised that there should be 1 button on the left sleeve on this same jacket from other sellers but it is missing on this jacket. This wasn't a big deal initially, but the seller's attitude stinks big time so I am sure Ironing the jacket won't be on her radar at all.
> 
> I am not sure if its my fault for offending her by asking her about a missing button which leads to her saying "Hello? I have been buying from Chanel for 20 years I know all my Chanel jackets have no buttons on the sleeve"... Oh gosh..


Unbelievable !


----------



## bklner2014

ari said:


> This is close up


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ari

skimilk said:


> Hmm- I have only been looking at Chanel jackets on eBay. I've never shopped at RealReal. I'm very glad to hear your good experience- I will check it out for sure. Thank you for your rec! (And the tip re: label size vs measurements... please do share the pics!) Has anyone else bought their jackets from RealReal?
> 
> I am still very much tempted to buy this jacket- stole an image from earlier post, I hope the poster doesn't mind! I tried it on again at the boutique recently but just can't seem to pull the trigger. Partly because #1 I'm hoping it will remain there until sale season #2 I see jackets from just a few seasons ago on eBay for half price or less- we all know that will never happen w/ bags, so...
> 
> Also want to say I absolutely love this thread, thank you all for sharing your pictures



I tried this jacket yesterday, very comfortable and easy to wear. I'm not impress with the fabric, but it is well cut and classic. Seeing the new jackets from the Airport collection I think this jacket will be sold out soon. In the new collection I didn't see anything so classic and simple. But you can try it and see if you really want it.


----------



## ari

bklner2014 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



Thank you bklner2014!))) I'm having a bit of buyers remorse


----------



## ari

Tall1Grl said:


> Ari-in a word POW! You look absolutely stunning!



Ahaha, thank you so much Tall1Grl!


----------



## bklner2014

Why is that, may I ask?  Is the style out of your usual comfort zone?  The design looks beautiful, classic, and looks like can be dressed up or down thus making it suitable for different occasions.


----------



## ari

bklner2014 said:


> Why is that, may I ask?  Is the style out of your usual comfort zone?  The design looks beautiful, classic, and looks like can be dressed up or down thus making it suitable for different occasions.



Are you asking me? If yes - it is an expensive jacket that I like but do not need, does this make sense ? Now I need to find a perfect white t-shirt this is more difficult than finding a Chanel jacket.


----------



## killua_estee

ari said:


> This is close up





ari said:


> I bought another jacket, very summery, it is not that shiny as in the picture, very fitted nice shape and needs to be dress down. Close up :


Looks beautiful! Can't really tell that it is shimmery from the photos but the shape is gorgeous! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## katja_246

ari said:


> And the beige one worn by me




Love the pink, too bad it is sold out! the beige one also looks so lovely on you, but I don't trust myself with beige or white jackets[emoji85] btw you have an amazing Chanel collection Ari! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> I bought another jacket, very summery, it is not that shiny as in the picture, very fitted nice shape and needs to be dress down. Close up :




Love this! I imagine you have to be careful that it doesn't catch on jewellery etc.. But it's a beautiful on you [emoji1]


----------



## bklner2014

ari said:


> Are you asking me? If yes - it is an expensive jacket that I like but do not need, does this make sense ? Now I need to find a perfect white t-shirt this is more difficult than finding a Chanel jacket.


Yes, sorry for forgetting to quote you!  It is a beautiful jacket and you look great in it nevertheless.


----------



## billysmom

A windy day with 80 degree temps - and power meetings to attend.  Perfect day to break out the full '08P linen suit!  (This jacket is _amazing _with jeans, too )


----------



## EmileH

billysmom said:


> A windy day with 80 degree temps - and power meetings to attend.  Perfect day to break out the full '08P linen suit!  (This jacket is _amazing _with jeans, too )




It looks beautiful! I'll bet it is great with jeans. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pourquoipas2

ari said:


> This is close up




Natural airco, how practical)
I got the navy one nevertheless, the epaulettes look fine on me and it's such a classic. I wear it much and the fabric mixes black and navy which is easy to wear with many styles, I don't think it will be easy to find in sales!
I'm still longing for the white double breasted cardigan you purchased for my summer outfits...


----------



## Pourquoipas2

billysmom said:


> A windy day with 80 degree temps - and power meetings to attend.  Perfect day to break out the full '08P linen suit!  (This jacket is _amazing _with jeans, too )




Love beige tweed!


----------



## ari

billysmom said:


> A windy day with 80 degree temps - and power meetings to attend.  Perfect day to break out the full '08P linen suit!  (This jacket is _amazing _with jeans, too )



billysmom, fantastic suit, it projects power and feminity at the same time! Love the flower!


----------



## ari

Gellingh said:


> Natural airco, how practical)
> I got the navy one nevertheless, the epaulettes look fine on me and it's such a classic. I wear it much and the fabric mixes black and navy which is easy to wear with many styles, I don't think it will be easy to find in sales!
> I'm still longing for the white double breasted cardigan you purchased for my summer outfits...


Ahaha, yes it is very light - I didnt have anything apropriate under it. Found a nice fine white T from Jill Sander and it looks great. 
Gellingh, congrats on the blue jacket, I think it is a classic and you'll be able to wear it for years. The shoulders are made smaller and the epaulettes don't dominate. It is very pleasant and easy to wear. Please post pictures !
I think the white cardi might be still available. I wore it today with navy dressy pants and looked quite business apropriate. I had a coat over it and it didn't feel bulky. I can wear it in the winter and summer.


----------



## ari

bklner2014 said:


> Yes, sorry for forgetting to quote you!  It is a beautiful jacket and you look great in it nevertheless.



No problem bklner2014! Thank you!


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Love this! I imagine you have to be careful that it doesn't catch on jewellery etc.. But it's a beautiful on you [emoji1]



Thank you Natalie! Yes, but I don't think this jacket needs Jewellery, I tried some brooches and necklaces and it looks too much, maybe something around the neck?


----------



## ari

katja_246 said:


> Love the pink, too bad it is sold out! the beige one also looks so lovely on you, but I don't trust myself with beige or white jackets[emoji85] btw you have an amazing Chanel collection Ari! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Katja!


----------



## ari

killua_estee said:


> Looks beautiful! Can't really tell that it is shimmery from the photos but the shape is gorgeous! [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you killua_estee!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you Natalie! Yes, but I don't think this jacket needs Jewellery, I tried some brooches and necklaces and it looks too much, maybe something around the neck?



It is a lovely jacket and fits so well.  How about earrings?  Something large and pearl?


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> And the beige one worn by me




Love it in beige! Such s great jacket [emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> This is close up




So beautiful ARI,


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> It is a lovely jacket and fits so well.  How about earrings?  Something large and pearl?



Yes, earrings would look perfect !
Thank you gracekelly!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful ARI,



Thank you Baglover121!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Love it in beige! Such s great jacket [emoji4]



Thank you ailoveresale, hope you'll get it! The fabric is amazing it has some very small pink beads


----------



## billysmom

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful! I'll bet it is great with jeans. Thanks for sharing


Thank you, PBP.  I love how versatile these jackets are


----------



## billysmom

You're so right, Gellingh.  It's a terrific neutral base for pops of color!


----------



## billysmom

ari said:


> billysmom, fantastic suit, it projects power and feminity at the same time! Love the flower!


Thanks, ari.  I like the freedom of movement with the pleated skirt.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Thank you ailoveresale, hope you'll get it! The fabric is amazing it has some very small pink beads




This is lovely! Great styling and love you pins and pearls together.


----------



## Ici

PhoenixH said:


> I've fallen in love with Chanel RTW and its a slippery slope addiction! Just weeks after I got the little black dress that I posted earlier (thank you dear friends for your kind opinions and inputs), my evil SA has shown me another dress that seems so easy to wear! What do you ladies think of this?



Looks beautiful on you. I just bought this today, and they were already sold out of my size, so I had to buy the next size up and have it altered. Can you tell me what the price is in USD? thanks.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Just picked up my jacket from alterations. They did a great job with the sleeves [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my jacket from alterations. They did a great job with the sleeves [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312117
> View attachment 3312119




Lovely, very laid back and ready for Easter [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji272][emoji272][emoji272][emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Enjoy your jacket!


----------



## melisande

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my jacket from alterations. They did a great job with the sleeves [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312117
> View attachment 3312119



It's really nice on you!


----------



## gracekelly

billysmom said:


> A windy day with 80 degree temps - and power meetings to attend.  Perfect day to break out the full '08P linen suit!  (This jacket is _amazing _with jeans, too )



Stunning!!  You wear it very well


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gellingh said:


> Lovely, very laid back and ready for Easter [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji272][emoji272][emoji272][emoji235][emoji235][emoji235] Enjoy your jacket!







melisande said:


> It's really nice on you!




Thank you very much Ladies! Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji235]


----------



## Pourquoipas2

skimilk said:


> Hmm- I have only been looking at Chanel jackets on eBay. I've never shopped at RealReal. I'm very glad to hear your good experience- I will check it out for sure. Thank you for your rec! (And the tip re: label size vs measurements... please do share the pics!) Has anyone else bought their jackets from RealReal?
> 
> 
> 
> I am still very much tempted to buy this jacket- stole an image from earlier post, I hope the poster doesn't mind! I tried it on again at the boutique recently but just can't seem to pull the trigger. Partly because #1 I'm hoping it will remain there until sale season #2 I see jackets from just a few seasons ago on eBay for half price or less- we all know that will never happen w/ bags, so...
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to say I absolutely love this thread, thank you all for sharing your pictures




Maybe it's 'wise' to get the jacket, I really love mine and saw it on a nice SA in the Chanel video with Pharrell Williams, it's a true classic and you might have to wait long to find it preloved in your size, unless you intend to fall in love with another jacket soon
I never regretted any Chanel purchase, maybe only my very first preloved one that was really in a bad state. I put it in the washing machine, no kidding! It's alright now, I should post a pic once. Good luck with your decision..


----------



## ladysarah

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my jacket from alterations. They did a great job with the sleeves [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312117
> View attachment 3312119


Perfect Easter look! Enjoy.


----------



## melisande

Natalie j said:


> Thank you very much Ladies! Happy Easter [emoji235][emoji235]



You too!  

It looks like you will be able to use this one a lot -- very easy and casual style.

It looks like the arms are lined?


----------



## Sparkledolll

melisande said:


> You too!
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you will be able to use this one a lot -- very easy and casual style.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like the arms are lined?




Yep, the arms are lined but not the jacket.


----------



## killua_estee

So... I've been stalking this thread for a while and wishing for a chanel jacket for myself. Looking at the beautiful styles in this thread is so enabling! 
Buying direct from chanel is out for me (now) as it's over my budget... 

I saw a gorgeous black tweed jacket on a resale site and while saving up for it, it got sold. Thus I decided that I should not wait as beautiful things get snapped up fast! 

Luckily for me, I found another beautiful pink and black jacket in good condition and bought it immediately. 

I was a bit worried about the sizing but it fits me (almost) perfectly! 

Do I need to take in the waist for it to fit better? [emoji1] 
Any comments on how to style it will be great!  

Thanks for letting me share!







Close up of the tweed


----------



## Antonia

*^^Very pretty!!  I don't buy direct from Chanel either - I shop consignment and I've found some beauties and most of them are in like new condition!!  *


----------



## ari

killua_estee said:


> So... I've been stalking this thread for a while and wishing for a chanel jacket for myself. Looking at the beautiful styles in this thread is so enabling!
> Buying direct from chanel is out for me (now) as it's over my budget...
> 
> I saw a gorgeous black tweed jacket on a resale site and while saving up for it, it got sold. Thus I decided that I should not wait as beautiful things get snapped up fast!
> 
> Luckily for me, I found another beautiful pink and black jacket in good condition and bought it immediately.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the sizing but it fits me (almost) perfectly!
> 
> Do I need to take in the waist for it to fit better? [emoji1]
> Any comments on how to style it will be great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3314320
> 
> View attachment 3314323
> View attachment 3314324
> 
> 
> Close up of the tweed



Congrats this is a great jacket! It fits you perfectly ! I don't think it needs any alternation. I can't say from the photos - but maybe the sleeves are a tag long. I'd wear this jacket with one of the beige or pink colors that are in the jacket, it will stand out more.


----------



## ladysarah

killua_estee said:


> So... I've been stalking this thread for a while and wishing for a chanel jacket for myself. Looking at the beautiful styles in this thread is so enabling!
> Buying direct from chanel is out for me (now) as it's over my budget...
> 
> I saw a gorgeous black tweed jacket on a resale site and while saving up for it, it got sold. Thus I decided that I should not wait as beautiful things get snapped up fast!
> 
> Luckily for me, I found another beautiful pink and black jacket in good condition and bought it immediately.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the sizing but it fits me (almost) perfectly!
> 
> Do I need to take in the waist for it to fit better? [emoji1]
> Any comments on how to style it will be great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3314320
> 
> View attachment 3314323
> View attachment 3314324
> 
> 
> Close up of the tweed



Lovely jacket - you could work the equestrian look a treat.  I agree with the other poster who suggested wearing it with a pale pink top to pick out the colours from the tweed.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Natalie j said:


> Just picked up my jacket from alterations. They did a great job with the sleeves [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312117
> View attachment 3312119




Wow it's stunning!!!!! I wish I could afford one!


----------



## dharma

I'm loving all the looks in this thread! Such beautiful jackets! You've inspired me to wear one of mine, I am guilty of saving them " for good" and pulling them out for holidays and funerals. This one is an old favorite, a really pretty light blue tweed that is perfect for spring. It has a matching belt which I didn't wear. I needed a casual conservative outfit for the day and this fit the bill. Thank you for the inspiration!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

dharma said:


> I'm loving all the looks in this thread! Such beautiful jackets! You've inspired me to wear one of mine, I am guilty of saving them " for good" and pulling them out for holidays and funerals. This one is an old favorite, a really pretty light blue tweed that is perfect for spring. It has a matching belt which I didn't wear. I needed a casual conservative outfit for the day and this fit the bill. Thank you for the inspiration!!!!




What a lovely jacket! It looks cream from the picture though. I love it with jeans and tee shirt [emoji2]


----------



## dharma

Natalie j said:


> What a lovely jacket! It looks cream from the picture though. I love it with jeans and tee shirt [emoji2]



Hi Natalie, it does read as cream but here is a close up of the tweed. It's a very pale icey blue with cream and black bits running through. The tassels are cream. I love the buttons on this one. Chanel buttons are the best! And yes, tee shirt and jeans is certainly the no brainer way to wear it, haha. 
Speaking of buttons, does anyone have advice to offer on what's best for cleaning? Does your cleaner remove the buttons and then sew them back on, or do they wrap them in foil? I've seen it done both ways. I'm always fearful of sending Chanel jackets out and do my best to care for them myself.


----------



## dharma

killua_estee said:


> So... I've been stalking this thread for a while and wishing for a chanel jacket for myself. Looking at the beautiful styles in this thread is so enabling!
> Buying direct from chanel is out for me (now) as it's over my budget...
> 
> I saw a gorgeous black tweed jacket on a resale site and while saving up for it, it got sold. Thus I decided that I should not wait as beautiful things get snapped up fast!
> 
> Luckily for me, I found another beautiful pink and black jacket in good condition and bought it immediately.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the sizing but it fits me (almost) perfectly!
> 
> Do I need to take in the waist for it to fit better? [emoji1]
> Any comments on how to style it will be great!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3314320
> 
> View attachment 3314323
> View attachment 3314324
> 
> 
> Close up of the tweed



What a beautiful classic find! The fit looks perfect to me. Congrats!


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Hi Natalie, it does read as cream but here is a close up of the tweed. It's a very pale icey blue with cream and black bits running through. The tassels are cream. I love the buttons on this one. Chanel buttons are the best! And yes, tee shirt and jeans is certainly the no brainer way to wear it, haha.
> Speaking of buttons, does anyone have advice to offer on what's best for cleaning? Does your cleaner remove the buttons and then sew them back on, or do they wrap them in foil? I've seen it done both ways. I'm always fearful of sending Chanel jackets out and do my best to care for them myself.



My cleaner removes the buttons.

Stunning jacket! I remember this in the black version and I never understood why they included a belt.  I'l  bet that it is never worn.


----------



## purplepoodles

dharma said:


> I'm loving all the looks in this thread! Such beautiful jackets! You've inspired me to wear one of mine, I am guilty of saving them " for good" and pulling them out for holidays and funerals. This one is an old favorite, a really pretty light blue tweed that is perfect for spring. It has a matching belt which I didn't wear. I needed a casual conservative outfit for the day and this fit the bill. Thank you for the inspiration!!!!




Love this jacket! The fabric had a beautiful and very unusual texture.


----------



## Antonia

dharma said:


> I'm loving all the looks in this thread! Such beautiful jackets! You've inspired me to wear one of mine, I am guilty of saving them " for good" and pulling them out for holidays and funerals. This one is an old favorite, a really pretty light blue tweed that is perfect for spring. It has a matching belt which I didn't wear. I needed a casual conservative outfit for the day and this fit the bill. Thank you for the inspiration!!!!




OMG I love your jacket!!!  What season is it from?


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> Hi Natalie, it does read as cream but here is a close up of the tweed. It's a very pale icey blue with cream and black bits running through. The tassels are cream. I love the buttons on this one. Chanel buttons are the best! And yes, tee shirt and jeans is certainly the no brainer way to wear it, haha.
> Speaking of buttons, does anyone have advice to offer on what's best for cleaning? Does your cleaner remove the buttons and then sew them back on, or do they wrap them in foil? I've seen it done both ways. I'm always fearful of sending Chanel jackets out and do my best to care for them myself.


Fantastic jacket ! It looks great on you!


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone looking gorgeous!  

Chanel 15K tweed jacket &#128522;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket [emoji4]




Your jacket is so chic !!


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket [emoji4]




Gorgeous !


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever Baglover121 ~ thank you ladies...




chkpfbeliever said:


> Your jacket is so chic !!





Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous !


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket &#128522;



You look great!  You and Ari make me sorry that I did not pursue this harder during sale season.  Such a great jacket!


----------



## tonkamama

gracekelly said:


> You look great!  You and Ari make me sorry that I did not pursue this harder during sale season.  Such a great jacket!



Thank you gracekelly, I just checked out Ari mod shot, she wore the jacket and skirt so elegant.  I was lucky that my SA hold it for me for one week until it went on for sale ....


----------



## tonkamama

Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..

Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..
> 
> Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...




Congrats!! You will love it I'm sure as much as we do. [emoji4]


----------



## PhoenixH

dharma said:


> I'm loving all the looks in this thread! Such beautiful jackets! You've inspired me to wear one of mine, I am guilty of saving them " for good" and pulling them out for holidays and funerals. This one is an old favorite, a really pretty light blue tweed that is perfect for spring. It has a matching belt which I didn't wear. I needed a casual conservative outfit for the day and this fit the bill. Thank you for the inspiration!!!!



Love this jacket and looks amazing on you!


----------



## PhoenixH

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket &#128522;



You wear this so well! Look so chic and stylish &#128525;


----------



## PhoenixH

tonkamama said:


> Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..
> 
> Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...



Yay congrats! I'm sure you will find this a wearable and versatile piece! Can't wait to see modeling shots &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ici

does anyone here own chanel denim? I tried on a pair from pre spring/summer with camelia embossing at the waist, the fit was perfect!


----------



## ari

Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..
> 
> Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...



tonkamama, congrats ! This jacket is just perfect!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket &#128522;



Love it on you tonkamama!


----------



## ari

Finally the weather is apropriate for this jacket )))


----------



## ari

I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.




The outfit, the Birkin, everything looks so fabulous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.




Very nice colour combo with all the right accessoires! I do regret I missed out this cruise jacket!
Enjoy the first sun!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> The outfit, the Birkin, everything looks so fabulous!


*ailoveresale* thank you!


Pourquoipas said:


> Very nice colour combo with all the right accessoires! I do regret I missed out this cruise jacket!
> Enjoy the first sun!



Thank you* Pourquoipas* Love pink and beige, and the buttons of the jacket are beige, so it matches well.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.




This deserves to be blown up and admired! Beautiful Ari! I love the crisp white t shirt perfectly matches the blanc Birkin, what a nice touch! [emoji106]


----------



## Ici

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.



I love your outfits. Would love to get the deets on the shoes.


----------



## Ici

ari said:


> Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.



Wow they look even better on you. I also tried in that sweater its a stunner for sure.  You must be model height cuz these jeans were almost full length on my def not cropped looking.  My store had both grey and blue denim in my size.  They were really love on.  But because denim is more of a trend item i wonder if they wouldnt have longevity.  Can i ask what the euro price was on these?  Thanks.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.





ari said:


> Finally the weather is apropriate for this jacket )))





ari said:


> Fantastic jacket ! It looks great on you!



Thank you Ari! You wear Chanel beautifully and your photos have inspired me to brush off my unworn pieces. Thank you! Gorgeous new jackets!


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..
> 
> Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...





tonkamama said:


> Everyone looking gorgeous!
> 
> Chanel 15K tweed jacket &#128522;



Beautiful jackets, Tonkamama! I could easily see this little black jacket in your life for years. Great purchase!


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> My cleaner removes the buttons.
> 
> Stunning jacket! I remember this in the black version and I never understood why they included a belt.  I'l  bet that it is never worn.



Thank you for the button info GK. I don't remember the black, I probably missed it at the time. When new, I used to wear the belt, it's a "look" with the right pant but I find I'm much more casual these days.


----------



## dharma

purplepoodles said:


> Love this jacket! The fabric had a beautiful and very unusual texture.



Thank you purplepoodles!



Antonia said:


> OMG I love your jacket!!!  What season is it from?



Thank you, Antonia! It's cruise 05! Omg, if it's almost vintage, I'm afraid that makes me vintage too


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today it's chilly again so I'm fine with my set from 09A. Love it it's midnight blue and black with a Lesage ribbon.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies, your stylish photos have inspiring me that I "need" this jacket so I started stalking my SA to find one in my size.  



ailoveresale said:


> Congrats!! You will love it I'm sure as much as we do. [emoji4]





PhoenixH said:


> You wear this so well! Look so chic and stylish &#128525;





ari said:


> tonkamama, congrats ! This jacket is just perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.



Ari ~ perfection, love how your wearing the white shirt under the jacket, just gorgeous!   I also love the beige one you have but I am sending myself to ban island...


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas ~ very classy, love the fabric/colors.



Pourquoipas said:


> Today it's chilly again so I'm fine with my set from 09A. Love it it's midnight blue and black with a Lesage ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320905
> View attachment 3320907



Ari ~ so classic chic, the fit of jeans look so perfect.  



ari said:


> Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> Beautiful jackets, Tonkamama! I could easily see this little black jacket in your life for years. Great purchase!



Thank you dharma, so happy that my SA found one in my size.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Thank you purplepoodles!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Antonia! It's cruise 05! Omg, if it's almost vintage, I'm afraid that makes me vintage too



Now, now, dharma,  just because we wear vintage, that doesn't make us vintage  My oldest jacket is a Chanel Boutique from 1998 and probably one of my most worn and favorite pieces.  I also get more compliments on it than most others.

I think that we could have a world wide convention consisting of the black cruise jacket!  Did we buy out the entire inventory


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> This deserves to be blown up and admired! Beautiful Ari! I love the crisp white t shirt perfectly matches the blanc Birkin, what a nice touch! [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3320798



This too kind ! xiaoxiao, thank you!


----------



## ari

Ici said:


> I love your outfits. Would love to get the deets on the shoes.



Thank you Ici! They are Gucci, very comfortable, one needs to size down by 1/2


----------



## ari

Ici said:


> Wow they look even better on you. I also tried in that sweater its a stunner for sure.  You must be model height cuz these jeans were almost full length on my def not cropped looking.  My store had both grey and blue denim in my size.  They were really love on.  But because denim is more of a trend item i wonder if they wouldnt have longevity.  Can i ask what the euro price was on these?  Thanks.



Thank you Ici! Yes I'm 5,8. I'm not sure that they'll be great investment as they are on the trendy side / a bit flare at the bottom and relatively high on the waist. I don't remember the price, will check out tonight, I bought them in London, but it was near 1000 euro.


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> Thank you Ari! You wear Chanel beautifully and your photos have inspired me to brush off my unworn pieces. Thank you! Gorgeous new jackets!



Thank you for the kind compliment dharma! Please post pictures!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Today it's chilly again so I'm fine with my set from 09A. Love it it's midnight blue and black with a Lesage ribbon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320905
> View attachment 3320907



Gorgeous suit! It looks so elegant on you!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Pourquoipas ~ very classy, love the fabric/colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ari ~ so classic chic, the fit of jeans look so perfect.



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## ari

Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Gorgeous suit! It looks so elegant on you!




Thank you Ari, gorgeous Gucci's and how lucky to find a comfy high heel !


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Ari, gorgeous Gucci's and how lucky to find a comfy high heel !



Pourquoipas, they look high in this picture but they are 7 cm only.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.


Adorable! The colours look great.


----------



## tulipfield

ari said:


> Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.




Love the yellow!


----------



## Ici

ari said:


> Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.



Love the entire look head to toe!!!

Thanks for sharing the information on your Gucci shoes, they are so unique.  

No wonder everything looks so good on you, you are like the perfect model for Chanel.  I am a couple of inches shorter than you, and those jeans as I mentioned look full lengthed.  Having own a few pieces of (what I think in my head are classic) Chanel RTW, I am not sure if I'm ready to venture into the more fashion trend pieces.  But I really love these jeans, can't get them out of my head.   Definitely need to save up for them after spluring on a dress just last week.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.



What a great combo!  Never would have thought about yellow.  As a color, I think it is underutilized however, this spring it has come out more and i am seeing it with a lot of navy.



ari said:


> Thank you Ici! They are Gucci, very comfortable, one needs to size down by 1/2



What cool shoes!  What is the heel made of?  Is that leather covering it?


----------



## hedgwin99

ari said:


> Finally the weather is apropriate for this jacket )))







ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.




I [emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178] this jacket! Beautiful!!! Totally in love!!!! Such perfect fit on you


----------



## hedgwin99

ari said:


> Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.




Is this a cardigan or jacket? Beautiful fit! You have a chanel RTWs collection TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Today I'm wearing the beige jacket, I'm at work, so it needs to be a bit formal, but I need a little twist - so the funny pants and bright yellow top.




I love how you paired the yellow and beige !! Lovely !!


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Adorable! The colours look great.


thank you *Ladysarah*, this means a lot coming from you


tulipfield said:


> Love the yellow!


*tulipfield* thank you


Ici said:


> Love the entire look head to toe!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the information on your Gucci shoes, they are so unique.
> 
> No wonder everything looks so good on you, you are like the perfect model for Chanel.  I am a couple of inches shorter than you, and those jeans as I mentioned look full lengthed.  Having own a few pieces of (what I think in my head are classic) Chanel RTW, I am not sure if I'm ready to venture into the more fashion trend pieces.  But I really love these jeans, can't get them out of my head.   Definitely need to save up for them after spluring on a dress just last week.


Oh, *Ici* you are too kind, I have to loose easily 15 pounds to become a model. well I used to be one 30 something years ago, but I was much thinner back then.
If the jeans fit you perfectly and if you can wear them often  - I'd say go for it. The color is just amazing.



gracekelly said:


> What a great combo!  Never would have thought about yellow.  As a color, I think it is underutilized however, this spring it has come out more and i am seeing it with a lot of navy.
> 
> 
> What cool shoes!  What is the heel made of?  Is that leather covering it?



Thank you dear *gracekelly* I love beige with pink, yellow, red - more unusual combos.
Beige used to look great on me before, but now I need some vivid color next to my face. Actually I stated wearing colors after I felt in love with Hermes.
the heels of the shoes is some kind of metal.



hedgwin99 said:


> I [emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178][emoji175][emoji178] this jacket! Beautiful!!! Totally in love!!!! Such perfect fit on you





hedgwin99 said:


> Is this a cardigan or jacket? Beautiful fit! You have a chanel RTWs collection TDF[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


*
hedgwin*thank you! it is a cardigan.


----------



## ari

I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> 
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?




Ari I am smitten!! What a beautiful jacket. Truly gorgeous


----------



## Fabulousity630

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?


Please do not stop! I think this looks perfect for work the way you have it styled. Gorgeous jacket!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> 
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?




Great look Ari! Please don't stop, you truly are an inspiration. Your pix have made me dig out out an older jacket to wear for a May wedding. Just have to work out the rest of the outfit and I'll post a pic.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?



I love navy blue and white!  The fabric on this jacket is exquisite.   How about a try with something yellow?


----------



## Ici

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I can&#8217;t stop playing.
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?



this jacket is so beautiful, I can only imagine how lovely the details must look in real life.  love your pants.  You must have a heck of a wardrobe/closet!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> 
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?



I think we're all awaiting further bombarding  from you Ari, it's really inspiring and gorgeous for work.
I don't wear pants so I always try to transpose your looks in a skirty or dressy  way!


----------



## killua_estee

Antonia said:


> *^^Very pretty!!  I don't buy direct from Chanel either - I shop consignment and I've found some beauties and most of them are in like new condition!!  *





ari said:


> Congrats this is a great jacket! It fits you perfectly ! I don't think it needs any alternation. I can't say from the photos - but maybe the sleeves are a tag long. I'd wear this jacket with one of the beige or pink colors that are in the jacket, it will stand out more.





ladysarah said:


> Lovely jacket - you could work the equestrian look a treat.  I agree with the other poster who suggested wearing it with a pale pink top to pick out the colours from the tweed.


Thanks for the kind words [emoji4] [emoji4] ! We are going through a heatwave in Singapore and it's too warm to pull out this beautiful piece unfortunately.. will post mod shots if possible this weekend! Can't wait to experiment on how to match this


----------



## killua_estee

ari said:


> I promise I will stop bombarding you soon. But these jackets we sitting in my closet since December and I waited to wear them too long. So now I cant stop playing.
> Here is my latest jacket, it is more formal, I wore it one evening with very wide leg white pants and silk camisole and it looked perfect. I want to use it daily so here how I styled it for work. I have a white T under it, but mornings are still cold, so I got this fabulous fine cashmere shawl from H. I think it looks appropriate for work. What do you experts think?


Ari you look gorgeous as always! Please don't stop posting, I need to draw more inspirations [emoji6]


----------



## ari

killua_estee said:


> Ari you look gorgeous as always! Please don't stop posting, I need to draw more inspirations [emoji6]



Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I think we're all awaiting further bombarding  from you Ari, it's really inspiring and gorgeous for work.
> I don't wear pants so I always try to transpose your looks in a skirty or dressy  way!



Thank you dear Pourquoipas, I think the Chanel jackets are made for skirts and dresses, but I'm still a bit of a tom boy)) thank you for the kind words!


----------



## ari

Ici said:


> this jacket is so beautiful, I can only imagine how lovely the details must look in real life.  love your pants.  You must have a heck of a wardrobe/closet!



Thank you Ici! At first look I didn't like it but when I put it on - magic fit! The jacket is fited and it looks better on.
Yesterday I bought more things from Chanel, not jackets though, so I decided that I should go on a ban island until September !!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Ari I am smitten!! What a beautiful jacket. Truly gorgeous



Thank you Freckles1!


----------



## ari

Fabulousity630 said:


> Please do not stop! I think this looks perfect for work the way you have it styled. Gorgeous jacket!



Thank you Fabulousity630, I don't wear jackets under a coat on the winter and now I'm really enjoying wearing them, until it gets too hot...


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Great look Ari! Please don't stop, you truly are an inspiration. Your pix have made me dig out out an older jacket to wear for a May wedding. Just have to work out the rest of the outfit and I'll post a pic.



Please post soon !


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I love navy blue and white!  The fabric on this jacket is exquisite.   How about a try with something yellow?



Thank you dear gracekelly, I will try it!


----------



## killua_estee

ari said:


> Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday


Looking good as always! You rock those red pants, I dont think I can pull such strong colours off. The jacket works well with pants and your shoes!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday



What a combo!  Amazing!  Taking a subdued jacket and pairing with the red pant.  I bet these pants would also look great with the jacket you wore yesterday.


----------



## Bibi25260

x


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Gellingh! I can only close the top 2 buttons comfortably, the rest would be a tight fit but I would only wear it casually so I don't plan to button up the jacket anyway.
> 
> Your jacket is beautiful. My store doesn't have this version so I've never seen it Or I would have tried it on for sure. They do have this one in the picture below but only one in the window. Has anyone tried this version on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296142


This jacket is not in the window anymore and ready for trying. SA showed it this one but my mother and me liked the navy more.


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ari! I was considering this seasons jacket with the epulettes but I'm not sure it's for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295964
> 
> 
> I'm looking through Pre fall and love this one [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295963


My mother got this one today, first seeing the pictures here on forum we didn't liked it but when we saw it irl we both loved it.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bibi25260 said:


> This jacket is not in the window anymore and ready for trying. SA showed it this one but my mother and me liked the navy more.




Thanks Bibi. I tried it on when I picked up my pink airline jacket. It's very boxy and doesn't look good on me. The navy is definitely more flattering for sure. [emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday




I love this look on you!


----------



## nicole0612

Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?



Winter white/ivory.  Navy.  A pastel if you are truly adventurous.  Denim always works too.


----------



## killua_estee

nicole0612 said:


> Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?



I think a crisp white shirt or cream with jeans will look good, and also dresses? Somehow I have the image of the pretty, white knee length shift dress with this jacket [emoji4]


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Winter white/ivory.  Navy.  A pastel if you are truly adventurous.  Denim always works too.







killua_estee said:


> I think a crisp white shirt or cream with jeans will look good, and also dresses? Somehow I have the image of the pretty, white knee length shift dress with this jacket [emoji4]




I love both of these ideas. Jeans never occurred to me, because I very rarely wear jeans, but I love the idea of pairing the jacket with a white, ivory or navy shift dress. Thank you both.


----------



## purplepoodles

nicole0612 said:


> Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?




Lovely colour in my screen. Looks like a plumy purple here. Medium grey and dark grey should work. Then navy, maybe a dark green. A grey/blue might be nice too. I'd say pink but it's not so great a colour for a bottom but would work in a dress.


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?


lovely jacket and I love the suggestions from the other ladies. As already suggested a nice pair of dark wash jeans is fail safe. It should also work with a pencil skirt in similar boucle material, or a more dressy full silk chiffon one. There are a few photos on my blog , With similar Chanel jackets, styled casually and more formally. 

What I find the main problem stopping me wearing mine, is that they are very warm. Double lining makes them very warm, so in the winter it's too hot to wear them indoors in London, (since central heating is always on. ) In the summer it's too hot to wear them outdoors, so there is only a small window of opportunity round about now and in Autumn. But that's London weather, yours may be different.


----------



## nicole0612

purplepoodles said:


> Lovely colour in my screen. Looks like a plumy purple here. Medium grey and dark grey should work. Then navy, maybe a dark green. A grey/blue might be nice too. I'd say pink but it's not so great a colour for a bottom but would work in a dress.




Thank you, great ideas. I would call the color of the jacket a bright plum. I think part of my problem is that my closet is mostly flowy dresses and skirts or silk knitwear (Lots of Isabel Marant dresses, silk shifts and long skirts + DVF wrap dresses) -  while this jacket requires more structured pieces.
I love your suggestion of poring it with medium and dark grey (and I am looking at it now next to some coral pink skirts, and while the color combo looks quite nice for spring, of course the skirts are flowy, so not a good combo there.) I am suddenly thinking about a Balenciaga stretch boucle knee-length dress in dark grey that might work.


----------



## nicole0612

ladysarah said:


> lovely jacket and I love the suggestions from the other ladies. As already suggested a nice pair of dark wash jeans is fail safe. It should also work with a pencil skirt in similar boucle material, or a more dressy full silk chiffon one. There are a few photos on my blog , With similar Chanel jackets, styled casually and more formally.
> 
> What I find the main problem stopping me wearing mine, is that they are very warm. Double lining makes them very warm, so in the winter it's too hot to wear them indoors in London, (since central heating is always on. ) In the summer it's too hot to wear them outdoors, so there is only a small window of opportunity round about now and in Autumn. But that's London weather, yours may be different.




I checked out your blog and I love the casual styling of your Chanel jacket with jeans and a black top. I rarely wear jeans, but a boucle pencil skirt sounds like a lovely pairing. 
I live in Seattle in the US, so it is quite cool for about 8 months of the year, so I can wear it from October through May. It is a rainy, grey-skied climate though, so I limit wearing pants to avoid soggy pant legs and light colors can be a challenge due to wet spashes from the road. So structured dresses and dark skirts may be the best options for me to try. I love the idea of an ivory dress on non-rainy days or pairing an ivory top with a dark grey pencil skirt.


----------



## purplepoodles

nicole0612 said:


> I am suddenly thinking about a Balenciaga stretch boucle knee-length dress in dark grey that might work.




Ooh! I'd love one of those too!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, great ideas. I would call the color of the jacket a bright plum. I think part of my problem is that my closet is mostly flowy dresses and skirts or silk knitwear (Lots of Isabel Marant dresses, silk shifts and long skirts + DVF wrap dresses) -  while this jacket requires more structured pieces.
> I love your suggestion of poring it with medium and dark grey (and I am looking at it now next to some coral pink skirts, and while the color combo looks quite nice for spring, of course the skirts are flowy, so not a good combo there.) I am suddenly thinking about a Balenciaga stretch boucle knee-length dress in dark grey that might work.



After reading your comments about pants, I thought of a skirt that could go well with this.  A pleated black or navy in a soft fabric.  Rebecca Taylor has one that I purchased in  black and it also comes in navy

.http://www.rebeccataylor.com/pants-shorts-and-skirts/georgia-skirt/invt/rt000141s747


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> After reading your comments about pants, I thought of a skirt that could go well with this.  A pleated black or navy in a soft fabric.  Rebecca Taylor has one that I purchased in  black and it also comes in navy
> 
> .http://www.rebeccataylor.com/pants-shorts-and-skirts/georgia-skirt/invt/rt000141s747
> 
> rebeccataylor.com/content/ebiz/rt/invt/rt000141s747/rt000141s747_black_setlsideview1.jpg




That is exactly my style! In fact I just ordered it. I couldn't resist.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> That is exactly my style! In fact I just ordered it. I couldn't resist.



Congrats!  I think you missed the online sale by one day.  Sorry I didn't think of it when you first posted.


----------



## gracekelly

Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.




Love the texture of your jacket/suit and the accent burgundy broches!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  I think you missed the online sale by one day.  Sorry I didn't think of it when you first posted.




Actually, I got it last night, so the 25% sale was still on! Also, your concert attire is an inspiration to me - you hit all of the notes from menswear, to feminine, to hard-edge, to classic. It reminds me that the little details and accessories can really bring an outfit together.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the texture of your jacket/suit and the accent burgundy broches!



Thanks!  The picture came out a bit dark.  The brooches are red and they pick up a rose thread in the jacket.



nicole0612 said:


> Actually, I got it last night, so the 25% sale was still on! Also, your concert attire is an inspiration to me - you hit all of the notes from menswear, to feminine, to hard-edge, to classic. It reminds me that the little details and accessories can really bring an outfit together.



Thank you nicole!  So glad that you found the skirt on sale.  I bought mine months ago from NM and they had it on sale greatly reduced at the time even though it was full price at the RT site.  Go figure.  I thought about getting the navy one as well, but I wasn't sure that it was as dark a navy as I would like.  

Went shopping in my closet for the blouse.  It is a beautiful pleated Armani that I have had for a long time and never wore.  The brooches are part of my vintage collection that I have a lot of fun collecting.


----------



## killua_estee

gracekelly said:


> Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.



Love the jacket and how you match the brooches!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Yes, I have these and love them! I had to take them in the waist a bit and the fit is perfect, the color is very pretty blue. I posted a picture here earlier. Yesterday I asked my SM for the grey ones, they are sold out in Europe.



You look amazing in them Ari! You've got me lusting after them again after seeing you in them and when I checked back with my SA, the blue is sold out in my size and they only have the grey ones. Do you think the grey will be as versatile as the blue and what colors could I wear with it? They are pricey for jeans and I wanted to be sure I can wear with many looks and several years to come! Appreciate everyone's expert opinion &#128522;


----------



## PhoenixH

gracekelly said:


> Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.



Looking fabulous!


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday



You carry off bold colors so well!


----------



## gracekelly

killua_estee said:


> Love the jacket and how you match the brooches!



Thank you!  Matching brooches is fun, but you need a big inventory



PhoenixH said:


> Looking fabulous!



Thanks Phoenix!


----------



## mkpurselover

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, great ideas. I would call the color of the jacket a bright plum. I think part of my problem is that my closet is mostly flowy dresses and skirts or silk knitwear (Lots of Isabel Marant dresses, silk shifts and long skirts + DVF wrap dresses) -  while this jacket requires more structured pieces.
> I love your suggestion of poring it with medium and dark grey (and I am looking at it now next to some coral pink skirts, and while the color combo looks quite nice for spring, of course the skirts are flowy, so not a good combo there.) I am suddenly thinking about a Balenciaga stretch boucle knee-length dress in dark grey that might work.


nichole, I just happened to be puruse ing this thread, and there you are with a lovely bright plum jacket! Perfect color for you, and all the color suggestions are right up your color alley.

Ps, mark Lady Sarah's blog for reading in full.  I'm a hugh fan of hers!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gracekelly said:


> Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.



Love this !!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Going off to a concert on Sunday afternoon.



beautiful jacket* gracekelly* love the brooches!


----------



## nicole0612

mkpurselover said:


> nichole, I just happened to be puruse ing this thread, and there you are with a lovely bright plum jacket! Perfect color for you, and all the color suggestions are right up your color alley.
> 
> 
> 
> Ps, mark Lady Sarah's blog for reading in full.  I'm a hugh fan of hers!




How funny! When I was thinking over whether bright or muted colors suit me, I thought I would look in my closet and this jewel toned jacket jumped out at me as very "clear winter". I never thought about it, but everyone on this thread was recommending to pair the jacket with all of the colors in the palate you recommended for me! 
Also, thanks for the recommendation of Lady Sarah's blog, I have started reading it and am loving it.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> You look amazing in them Ari! You've got me lusting after them again after seeing you in them and when I checked back with my SA, the blue is sold out in my size and they only have the grey ones. Do you think the grey will be as versatile as the blue and what colors could I wear with it? They are pricey for jeans and I wanted to be sure I can wear with many looks and several years to come! Appreciate everyone's expert opinion &#128522;



thank you PhoenixH !
I tried the gray ones too. Had hard time deciding which one I preferred. The grey ones looked fantastic with the white trainers from Chanel and the double breasted white jacket. Just very pure look, but I guess light pink would look lovely too. 
I think you can wear them with many colors. 
The blue itself was very beautiful, that is why I decided to buy them, now I wich I bought the gray ones too, the fit is just perfect.


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> Any ideas on how I can wear this jacket? I have had it in my closet for years and have only worn it once in all of that time (to work with a beige tee and black slacks). I just don't know how to style it. The color is so bright that it would match best with summery clothes, but it is too thick to be comfortable on days above 70 degrees. Any ideas, or is it a lost cause?


Hi Nicole! I think it would look great with grey pants or skirt and white blouse, i think the shoes should be grey too.
what about these:


----------



## Ici

PhoenixH said:


> You look amazing in them Ari! You've got me lusting after them again after seeing you in them and when I checked back with my SA, the blue is sold out in my size and they only have the grey ones. Do you think the grey will be as versatile as the blue and what colors could I wear with it? They are pricey for jeans and I wanted to be sure I can wear with many looks and several years to come! Appreciate everyone's expert opinion &#128522;


I tried on both and they are all lovely,  i am having a hard time to decide myself.  The grey will go with just as many colors as the blue.


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> thank you PhoenixH !
> I tried the gray ones too. Had hard time deciding which one I preferred. The grey ones looked fantastic with the white trainers from Chanel and the double breasted white jacket. Just very pure look, but I guess light pink would look lovely too.
> I think you can wear them with many colors.
> The blue itself was very beautiful, that is why I decided to buy them, now I wich I bought the gray ones too, the fit is just perfect.



Thank you for your kind reply and I decided to take the plunge today! I'm not as tall as you so I need to take in the length a little. Hopefully I will get lots of mileage from it!


----------



## PhoenixH

Ici said:


> I tried on both and they are all lovely,  i am having a hard time to decide myself.  The grey will go with just as many colors as the blue.


Do you have many blue denim jeans? If you don't or don't have a similar blue shade, I say go for the blue! It's just so lovely. I decided to buy the grey today and since I can't fit into most of my old jeans after 2 kids, I convinced myself this would be a great addition and long term wardrobe staple &#128514; Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Ici

PhoenixH said:


> Do you have many blue denim jeans? If you don't or don't have a similar blue shade, I say go for the blue! It's just so lovely. I decided to buy the grey today and since I can't fit into most of my old jeans after 2 kids, I convinced myself this would be a great addition and long term wardrobe staple &#128514; Can't wait to see what you choose!




I am a huge fan of both blue and grey denims, and hence own a lot in both colors as is!

Can't wait to see your photo! I love those jeans so much, have to decide quickly.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Hi Nicole! I think it would look great with grey pants or skirt and white blouse, i think the shoes should be grey too.
> what about these:



I do like this crisp look. I think I will pair with a dark skirt that I just ordered. I do also like the dark trousers, but I rarely wear pants.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hi ladies, did anyone try this jacket on? Another tempting one offered by my SA. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Ici

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone try this jacket on? Another tempting one offered by my SA. Any thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328020



I think I tried on a similar one in a blue tweed.  I found it fit TTS, and fitted at the waist, longer length which I like.  Both SA and I found the hook eye closure a bit difficult to do up.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi ladies, did anyone try this jacket on? Another tempting one offered by my SA. Any thoughts on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328020



To be perfectly honest, I think it is just a basic jacket that you could find anywhere for a lot less money.  Nothing exciting about it.  I would save my money for something more unique in the next season.

RE the hook and eyes on many Chanel jackets...I have many like that, and I think they are a PIA and I have never liked them and sometimes they are so well hidden you can barely find them!  To me, they are there only because the design team thought that there should be a way to fasten the jacket.  I never use them.  The jacket I just posted has them and I only fastened it for a better look in the picture, otherwise, the jacket stays open.




ari said:


> beautiful jacket* gracekelly* love the brooches!



Thank you Ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think it is just a basic jacket that you could find anywhere for a lot less money.  Nothing exciting about it.  I would save my money for something more unique in the next season.
> 
> RE the hook and eyes on many Chanel jackets...I have many like that, and I think they are a PIA and I have never liked them and sometimes they are so well hidden you can barely find them!  To me, they are there only because the design team thought that there should be a way to fasten the jacket.  I never use them.  The jacket I just posted has them and I only fastened it for a better look in the picture, otherwise, the jacket stays open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ari!




Thank you Gracekelly. I appreciate your opinion. You save me a LOT of money and I wasn't so happy about the collar, closure and length anyway. I love buttons and a trim on a Chanel jacket.
	

		
			
		

		
	



That one was another option but again nothing to lose sleep about don't you think?[emoji11]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Gracekelly. I appreciate your opinion. You save me a LOT of money and I wasn't so happy about the collar, closure and length anyway. I love buttons and a trim on a Chanel jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328157
> 
> That one was another option but again nothing to lose sleep about don't you think?[emoji11]




Since we are being honest... I just came back from Paris and of course I went to rue cambon. The entire spring line is.... Can I find an emoji giving a big yawn? Boring. Absolutely nothing tempted me. Which was great because I wanted to focus my energies elsewhere this trip. I did pick up some shoes and costume jewelry but that's it at Chanel. Now the fall collection that is coming...that appears to have a lot of interesting pieces. 

But since this thread is supposed to be about modeling our jackets here is one of mine with a new necklace that I purchased.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Gracekelly. I appreciate your opinion. You save me a LOT of money and I wasn't so happy about the collar, closure and length anyway. I love buttons and a trim on a Chanel jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328157
> 
> That one was another option but again nothing to lose sleep about don't you think?[emoji11]



I think you would have to try this cardigan on.  This could be very cute.  I do like white with black trim I have this thing about some of the cardigans looking like they belong to grandpa so you have to be careful and see if it flatters you.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Since we are being honest... I just came back from Paris and of course I went to rue cambon. The entire spring line is.... Can I find an emoji giving a big yawn? Boring. Absolutely nothing tempted me. Which was great because I wanted to focus my energies elsewhere this trip. I did pick up some shoes and costume jewelry but that's it at Chanel. Now the fall collection that is coming...that appears to have a lot of interesting pieces.
> 
> But since this thread is supposed to be about modeling our jackets here is one of mine with a new necklace that I purchased.
> 
> View attachment 3328171



Yay PP!  What a great look and please tell more about the necklace as I have been eyeballing that one!  Good thinking about waiting for more jackets.

This is the muted gold tone?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yay PP!  What a great look and please tell more about the necklace as I have been eyeballing that one!  Good thinking about waiting for more jackets.
> 
> This is the muted gold tone?




Hi, yes it's the matte gold. I purchased a silver collection of necklaces brooch bracelet earrings etc last time that I mix and match with jackets and other outfits. This time I did the same with matte gold. It has become an easy uniform of sorts for me.  Here's a photo. The bracelet is several seasons ago. The rest is new.


----------



## bags to die for

I'm wondering if anyone has heard the following news.

My SA said that Chanel will not be making any classic black jackets (tweed, 4 pockets, chain at bottom, lining, trims on edges) except through haute couture.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard the following news.
> 
> My SA said that Chanel will not be making any classic black jackets (tweed, 4 pockets, chain at bottom, lining, trims on edges) except through haute couture.




I didn't notice any in the photos for the fall collection but it's hard to tell from runway looks. I find that very hard to believe. Black jackets are their best sellers. And I'm sorry but I find the Chanel sales tactics (in the US)  to be overly aggressive. I take everything they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## bags to die for

I do! That's why I thought I would double check here.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> I do! That's why I thought I would double check here.[/
> 
> Very smart. I wish they would wise up about this craziness. I prefer to shop at the Paris stores where they treat customers respectfully.


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has heard the following news.
> 
> My SA said that Chanel will not be making any classic black jackets (tweed, 4 pockets, chain at bottom, lining, trims on edges) except through haute couture.



I find that hard to believe.  Considering that my last few encounters with SA from this brand have been less than ideal, I don't believe a word they say.  The RTW is so expensive now that I doubt that the larger client base is going to drop the $$$K to buy it.

A Chanel black jacket is like the starter Hermes black Kelly.  There will always be a market for it.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I find that hard to believe.  Considering that my last few encounters with SA from this brand have been less than ideal, I don't believe a word they say.  The RTW is so expensive now that I doubt that the larger client base is going to drop the $$$K to buy it.
> 
> A Chanel black jacket is like the starter Hermes black Kelly.  There will always be a market for it.


Yes and in any case, a Sales Associate in a boutique does not necessarily know what the designers are planning for the next collection... However it is true that not every season has a black jacket, my SA said that they did not get 'classic' black jackets for quite a few seasons - till recently.


----------



## bags to die for

I'm sorry because think I took this thread out of topic.

My SA does go on buying trips to Paris and I do shop both locally and in Paris. .

Back to topic - I did buy a tweed coat last night and it is being altered. Will debut it when I get it back. 
It is not fully lined (currently just black). Apparently if I want it to be lined, Paris needs to approve it (change of design) and it will get a camellia silk lining.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Yes and in any case, a Sales Associate in a boutique does not necessarily know what the designers are planning for the next collection... However it is true that not every season has a black jacket, my SA said that they did not get 'classic' black jackets for quite a few seasons - till recently.



I think the black cruise jacket that many of us bought is every bit as much a classic black jacket.  The only difference is that it is not lined and a weave, the the essential styling is there.







.

Here is a picture from the book Little Black Jacket and it is very similar to the cruise jacket.


----------



## Ici

ladysarah said:


> Yes and in any case, a Sales Associate in a boutique does not necessarily know what the designers are planning for the next collection... However it is true that not every season has a black jacket, my SA said that they did not get 'classic' black jackets for quite a few seasons - till recently.



Yes, that's exactly what my SA said as well that not every collection has black jackets, and that the cruise one is the most 'classic' looking in many seasons.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think the black cruise jacket that many of us bought is every bit as much a classic black jacket.  The only difference is that it is not lined and a weave, the the essential styling is there.
> 
> 
> 
> intotheshades.com/sites/default/files/styles/full/public/Chanel_Seoul_cruise16.jpg?itok=4jK-pEXd.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from the book Little Black Jacket and it is very similar to the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> showandtellme.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/tumblr_m1icsnkZ3y1r46j0po1_500.png




Gorgeous look on the 2nd pic, never saw this one in real, it might be wise to start hunting  on preloved market for this beauty but who would sell such a classic for a reasonable price. I wouldn't let it go


----------



## halliehallie

gracekelly said:


> I think the black cruise jacket that many of us bought is every bit as much a classic black jacket.  The only difference is that it is not lined and a weave, the the essential styling is there.
> 
> 
> 
> intotheshades.com/sites/default/files/styles/full/public/Chanel_Seoul_cruise16.jpg?itok=4jK-pEXd.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture from the book Little Black Jacket and it is very similar to the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> showandtellme.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/tumblr_m1icsnkZ3y1r46j0po1_500.png




I really love this black jacket, but can't find. So sad!! I just recently started wanting to buy and collect Chanel jackets. This would be my first piece, but it is already not available.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
	

		
			
		

		
	



It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
Do you like the tweed?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332091
> 
> It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
> Do you like the tweed?




Love this one and the way you want to wear it. Yes spectacular things are coming in the fall.


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332091
> 
> It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
> Do you like the tweed?


Amazing! I saw something similar in Bond Street, it was Eyewateringly expensive, but a real statement piece.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332091
> 
> It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
> Do you like the tweed?



I love it! but it is quite heavy i assume.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I love it! but it is quite heavy i assume.




It looks so indeed, might be a bit of a struggle to try it on in june[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji274][emoji274]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> It looks so indeed, might be a bit of a struggle to try it on in june[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji274][emoji274]



but if you have long spring and long fall you can wear it quite often


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I love it! but it is quite heavy i assume.






ari said:


> but if you have long spring and long fall you can wear it quite often




Agree that it is a beauty.  Sometimes I wonder exactly in which climate zone these pieces are meant to be worn.  Some of them look like they would work well at the North/South pole.  We had such a warm winter where I am living, that I never got a chance to use even a moderately heavy jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332091
> 
> It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
> Do you like the tweed?




I think it's gorgeous and looks very versatile. Not sure where you live, but here in the Northwest it would be very practical (temperatures between 50's to 60's 8-9 months of the year).


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> I love it! but it is quite heavy i assume.


Not so much heavy - but very warm. Those silk lined ones are a delight to wear actually, but again during the winter there is central heating indoors so too hot to keep on. In the summer it's too warm to wear as out wear. Tricky really to find the right season. I ve moved into Chanel cardigans as an easier option.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Not so much heavy - but very warm. Those silk lined ones are a delight to wear actually, but again during the winter there is central heating indoors so too hot to keep on. In the summer it's too warm to wear as out wear. Tricky really to find the right season. I ve moved into Chanel cardigans as an easier option.



Beg to differ.  It isn't the silk lining that is at issue.  Chanel likes to use very heavy braid, weaves and decorative chains at times, as well as the one at the inside bottom of the jacket.  I have a black open front cardigan that is unlined, and has black chain all around the perimeter and weighs a ton.  I believe another poster mentioned that she owns it as well.

Edit:  It took me a while to find it on the thread.  Baglover121 and I are cardi twins  Here is her picture and you can see the black chains.  I do love the piece and am very glad to have it despite the weight of it.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Beg to differ.  It isn't the silk lining that is at issue.  Chanel likes to use very heavy braid, weaves and decorative chains at times, as well as the one at the inside bottom of the jacket.  I have a black open front cardigan that is unlined, and has black chain all around the perimeter and weighs a ton.  I believe another poster mentioned that she owns it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  It took me a while to find it on the thread.  Baglover121 and I are cardi twins  Here is her picture and you can see the black chains.  I do love the piece and am very glad to have it despite the weight of it.




You have such a lovely and well chosen collection.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have such a lovely and well chosen collection.



Thank you!  So does Baglover121

Wasn't sure if this was posted here yet.  Here is "our"  Cruise Jacket worn by the esteemed Ines!


----------



## tonkamama

So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...

Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...




This is a lovely cardigan, I like that it has a bit of structure to it.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...




Love this, it looks great on you! Do they only have it at NM and do you know if it comes in other colors?


----------



## ailoveresale

ladysarah said:


> Not so much heavy - but very warm. Those silk lined ones are a delight to wear actually, but again during the winter there is central heating indoors so too hot to keep on. In the summer it's too warm to wear as out wear. Tricky really to find the right season. I ve moved into Chanel cardigans as an easier option.




I'm having the same thoughts - I'm in LA and when the weather averages 70-75 most of the year, heavier jackets are rarely used... That's why I loved the unlined cruise jacket. Thinking of sticking to cotton jackets and cardigans.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...



Lovely cardi! Congrats ! I don't think I have seen it  is it cashmere ? I agree with others that cardigans are much more wearable, in Europe for for seasons one can wear the most of the year. 
Here is my last year navy jacket. It is quite warm and I wear it only in spring and fall ))


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Lovely cardi! Congrats ! I don't think I have seen it  is it cashmere ? I agree with others that cardigans are much more wearable, in Europe for for seasons one can wear the most of the year.
> 
> Here is my last year navy jacket. It is quite warm and I wear it only in spring and fall ))




I tried this cardigan. It definitely comes in cream too and I think navy.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook ~ thank you, I love the structure look of this cardigan plus a little bit of "military"...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a lovely cardigan, I like that it has a bit of structure to it.



ailoveresale ~ thank you.  Chanel has it too but according to my Chanel SA, this style sold out quickly.  I saw a white (off white?) color, not sure if NM restocked the color.  NM has all these popular pieces hidden in the back, not sure why but glad I asked for it....



ailoveresale said:


> Love this, it looks great on you! Do they only have it at NM and do you know if it comes in other colors?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ari, love all the pieces you wearing...&#128525;

The 16P cardigan is not cashmere for the price point of just little over US$3K, kinda silky cotton feel...it comes a matching little cute skirt, I did not get th skirt as I am wearing jeans most the time.   I don't have the cardi yet it's on the way to my local store.  I will post garment label later and show mor details of the cardi.  



ari said:


> Lovely cardi! Congrats ! I don't think I have seen it  is it cashmere ? I agree with others that cardigans are much more wearable, in Europe for for seasons one can wear the most of the year.
> Here is my last year navy jacket. It is quite warm and I wear it only in spring and fall ))


----------



## halliehallie

I think some people were asking about this jacket before. It sold out everywhere, but my chanel SA was about to locate one in size 40. PM me for SA details.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Pocketbook ~ thank you, I love the structure look of this cardigan plus a little bit of "military"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ailoveresale ~ thank you.  Chanel has it too but according to my Chanel SA, this style sold out quickly.  I saw a white (off white?) color, not sure if NM restocked the color.  NM has all these popular pieces hidden in the back, not sure why but glad I asked for it....




I have to have this in cream! If you could post or send me a pic of the label so I can ask my SAs at both Saks and the Chanel boutique, I would appreciate it! Did you take your usual size?


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> I have to have this in cream! If you could post or send me a pic of the label so I can ask my SAs at both Saks and the Chanel boutique, I would appreciate it! Did you take your usual size?




ailoveresale ~ ok now you making me want one in cream. The cream color is really pretty... 

The cardi is 100% Cotton and fits  TTS.  I am wearing my usual size.


----------



## halliehallie

tonkamama said:


> ailoveresale ~ ok now you making me want one in cream. The cream color is really pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> The cardi is 100% Cotton and fits  TTS.  I am wearing my usual size.




This is gorgeous.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I'm having the same thoughts - I'm in LA and when the weather averages 70-75 most of the year, heavier jackets are rarely used... That's why I loved the unlined cruise jacket. Thinking of sticking to cotton jackets and cardigans.




I suppose there is one advantage to living in New England. I can wear my jackets year round except maybe July and August. I just change what I layer under them from turtleneck to light weight tops to tees depending on the weather. My Max Mara coat even layers over them in winter. Which makes me think that I should buy more jackets. [emoji23]


----------



## tonkamama

halliehallie said:


> This is gorgeous.



Thank you halliehallie, the cardi is versatile can't wait to wear it.


----------



## ailoveresale

This is the cream cardigan I have on hold at Saks. What do you think, go with this one or hunt down the same as tonkamama in cream? I kind of like the extra detail on this one but like the four pocket look of the other. Thoughts? In a crazy moment I thought "I can get this one in cream and the other in navy!" Chanel RTW is a slippery slope... [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3336584
> 
> This is the cream cardigan I have on hold at Saks. What do you think, go with this one or hunt down the same as tonkamama in cream? I kind of like the extra detail on this one but like the four pocket look of the other. Thoughts? In a crazy moment I thought "I can get this one in cream and the other in navy!" Chanel RTW is a slippery slope... [emoji15]




I really like both but you have to try them on and compare. I can definitely see getting both if you could swing it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3336584
> 
> This is the cream cardigan I have on hold at Saks. What do you think, go with this one or hunt down the same as tonkamama in cream? I kind of like the extra detail on this one but like the four pocket look of the other. Thoughts? In a crazy moment I thought "I can get this one in cream and the other in navy!" Chanel RTW is a slippery slope... [emoji15]




I got this one double breasted as Ari's and I love the details and light structure. The colour is versatile and wearing it gives a jacket feel with the lightweight of a cardigan. It's casual but not too much for me. Try it on and you will see what you love. I tried on another lovely cardigan in light grey with a blue trim but that was cashmire and less special so the choice was easy. I 'needed' and found a very nice fitted plain navy wool cardigan at Boss, a bargain if you consider Chanel pricing we shouldn't forget other brands have nice outfits too.


----------



## ladysarah

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3336584
> 
> This is the cream cardigan I have on hold at Saks. What do you think, go with this one or hunt down the same as tonkamama in cream? I kind of like the extra detail on this one but like the four pocket look of the other. Thoughts? In a crazy moment I thought "I can get this one in cream and the other in navy!" Chanel RTW is a slippery slope... [emoji15]


Love this and the lightness makes it ideal for our summers. I would not buy it because of the epaulettes which do not flatter my shape, but some ladies look great with them no doubt....


----------



## texasgirliegirl

gracekelly said:


> Beg to differ.  It isn't the silk lining that is at issue.  Chanel likes to use very heavy braid, weaves and decorative chains at times, as well as the one at the inside bottom of the jacket.  I have a black open front cardigan that is unlined, and has black chain all around the perimeter and weighs a ton.  I believe another poster mentioned that she owns it as well.
> 
> Edit:  It took me a while to find it on the thread.  Baglover121 and I are cardi twins  Here is her picture and you can see the black chains.  I do love the piece and am very glad to have it despite the weight of it.



Oh goodness....I see the VCA Rose de Noel brooch here. 
&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;


----------



## ailoveresale

Thank you everyone for your input!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like both but you have to try them on and compare. I can definitely see getting both if you could swing it.




I could swing it but I really shouldn't...I might pop over to NM to see if they have the other style there to at least contrast the style.



Pourquoipas said:


> I got this one double breasted as Ari's and I love the details and light structure. The colour is versatile and wearing it gives a jacket feel with the lightweight of a cardigan. It's casual but not too much for me. Try it on and you will see what you love. I tried on another lovely cardigan in light grey with a blue trim but that was cashmire and less special so the choice was easy. I 'needed' and found a very nice fitted plain navy wool cardigan at Boss, a bargain if you consider Chanel pricing we shouldn't forget other brands have nice outfits too.




Very true, I like that this cardigan looks "special" because of the trim. Otherwise if I need a v neck cardigan in navy, my go to is Tory Burch.



ladysarah said:


> Love this and the lightness makes it ideal for our summers. I would not buy it because of the epaulettes which do not flatter my shape, but some ladies look great with them no doubt....




Great that's what I am hoping, that I can cruelly get use out of it! I actually love epaulettes and military style jackets. [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

Really pretty and love the details. This would be a good purchase.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you everyone for your input!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could swing it but I really shouldn't...I might pop over to NM to see if they have the other style there to at least contrast the style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very true, I like that this cardigan looks "special" because of the trim. Otherwise if I need a v neck cardigan in navy, my go to is Tory Burch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great that's what I am hoping, that I can cruelly get use out of it! I actually love epaulettes and military style jackets. [emoji6]




I understand. I'm on Chanel rtw ban at the moment. Does anyone know the chances of cardigans like this going on sale? You could get your favorite now...


----------



## EmileH

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness....I see the VCA Rose de Noel brooch here.
> 
> [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]




Omg texasgirliegirl I thought that was the VCA brooch but I wasn't sure. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3336584
> 
> This is the cream cardigan I have on hold at Saks. What do you think, go with this one or hunt down the same as tonkamama in cream? I kind of like the extra detail on this one but like the four pocket look of the other. Thoughts? In a crazy moment I thought "I can get this one in cream and the other in navy!" Chanel RTW is a slippery slope... [emoji15]




Very slippery! But worth it[emoji16] 

I like this a lot,the other comes with a bit of frills which I'm not loving that much, both are very pretty but this looks more "neater"


----------



## Baglover121

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh goodness....I see the VCA Rose de Noel brooch here.
> 
> [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg texasgirliegirl I thought that was the VCA brooch but I wasn't sure. [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes , it's a VCA Rose de Noel, but it's very heavy and can only be worn with thick fabrics otherwise it looks droopy, not to mention  quiet delicate,


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe we should rely on Chanel to issue new beauties. I've set my eye on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332091
> 
> It could match copper brown stockings and nice riding boots next fall, kind of planning ahead[emoji85][emoji85]
> Do you like the tweed?



I love this, and I'm skipping the ACT2 and diving straight to prefall , 
a apart of the two tweed suits I'm the SS runway it all looked like a jumble sale, huge let down, 




gracekelly said:


> Beg to differ.  It isn't the silk lining that is at issue.  Chanel likes to use very heavy braid, weaves and decorative chains at times, as well as the one at the inside bottom of the jacket.  I have a black open front cardigan that is unlined, and has black chain all around the perimeter and weighs a ton.  I believe another poster mentioned that she owns it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:  It took me a while to find it on the thread.  Baglover121 and I are cardi twins  Here is her picture and you can see the black chains.  I do love the piece and am very glad to have it despite the weight of it.




@gracekelly you are right, This is quite heavy and  extremely warm, sometimes I wear a mid weight cashmere sweater and blanket scarf and it keeps me warm even in colder weather, 




tonkamama said:


> So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...




Looks gorgeous on you,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Yes , it's a VCA Rose de Noel, but it's very heavy and can only be worn with thick fabrics otherwise it looks droopy, not to mention  quiet delicate,




Exquisite!


----------



## ladysarah

tonkamama said:


> ailoveresale ~ ok now you making me want one in cream. The cream color is really pretty...
> 
> The cardi is 100% Cotton and fits  TTS.  I am wearing my usual size.


Lovely! Any modelling shots?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand. I'm on Chanel rtw ban at the moment. Does anyone know the chances of cardigans like this going on sale? You could get your favorite now...




I was wondering the same thing. I know the SAs will just tell me it will never go on sale... At least it's Saks triple points!


----------



## ladysarah

ailoveresale said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I know the SAs will just tell me it will never go on sale... At least it's Saks triple points!


I do see cardigans on sale - and jackets. In London is very common but of course if I really want something I get it straight away. There is no quarantee that your size will be there- heartbreaking.:shame:


----------



## Baglover121

ladysarah said:


> I do see cardigans on sale - and jackets. In London is very common but of course if I really want something I get it straight away. There is no quarantee that your size will be there- heartbreaking.:shame:




Yes I do see lots of jackets and cardis on sale in London 
I've seen many "bargains" in Selfridges, including the famous Dubai black and white jacket, which I was told a year ago it was soldout within days of the launch,


----------



## purplepoodles

Baglover121 said:


> Yes I do see lots of jackets and cardis on sale in London
> I've seen many "bargains" in Selfridges, including the famous Dubai black and white jacket, which I was told a year ago it was soldout within days of the launch,




Sometimes these sale items, at least in other high end stores are late returns. So when they finally get back on the sales floor the initial enthusiasm has cooled a bit.


----------



## gracekelly

Many dept stores do a "consolidation sale" where all the branches send into a main store.  I have done well at sales like this at Saks.


----------



## ailoveresale

ladysarah said:


> I do see cardigans on sale - and jackets. In London is very common but of course if I really want something I get it straight away. There is no quarantee that your size will be there- heartbreaking.:shame:




This is what I worry about - it seems like my size is popular. I think you're right, best to get what I love and then wait for the sale for "bargains" (because it's still $$$)!

Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 ~ thank you very much.



Baglover121 said:


> Looks gorgeous on you,



ladysarah ~ thank you ...  Just came back from my trip..  Mod shot coming soon.  



ladysarah said:


> Lovely! Any modelling shots?


----------



## tonkamama

I have the same issue with ailoveresale, my size is popular thus by the time item goes on sales, my size is completely gone or I need to fight with others...  :boxing:  lol. 



ladysarah said:


> I do see cardigans on sale - and jackets. In London is very common but of course if I really want something I get it straight away. There is no quarantee that your size will be there- heartbreaking.:shame:





ailoveresale said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I know the SAs will just tell me it will never go on sale... At least it's Saks triple points!





ailoveresale said:


> This is what I worry about - it seems like my size is popular. I think you're right, best to get what I love and then wait for the sale for "bargains" (because it's still $$$)!
> 
> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry..duplicate post


----------



## tonkamama

tonkamama said:


> Finally I reunited with this little black jacket..
> 
> Thanks to Ari, ailoveresale and PhoenixH,  you ladies wore the jacket so chic  (sorry if I missed few that posted lovely mod shots on here), it is such a lovely and versatile little black jacket, I have to have it...


Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...










Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Looks great!!!!!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Looks absolutely great on you tonkamama! Love how you styled it!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Pocketbook, 
Thank you ari...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great!!!!!





ari said:


> Looks absolutely great on you tonkamama! Love how you styled it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Love this casual combo, so well put together!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Tonkamama- I love the look you put together with this sweater.  So royal like especially with your Kelly !!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas ~ Thank you, I am glad I can wear this Chanel jacket casually as it is my current lifestyle.  



Pourquoipas said:


> Love this casual combo, so well put together!



chkpfbeliever ~ Thank you dear.  Guess what.. I brought this jacket with me this past weekend to wear at dinner but got overwhelmed by all the excitement  during the day of the event and I totally forgot about it ...  lol .  Glad you like it with my RC Kelly.  



chkpfbeliever said:


> Tonkamama- I love the look you put together with this sweater.  So royal like especially with your Kelly !!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## poohbag

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Have been lurking but I got to comment here-I love your look! So chic!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Trying out some looks with my new cruise jacket myself. Just got it today...Happy dance.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.





Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out some looks with my new cruise jacket myself. Just got it today...Happy dance.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341994
> View attachment 3341997
> View attachment 3341999
> View attachment 3342000





Great look!!!


Love all your stylings!  I have yet to wear mine or the shoes.   Have you tried a brooch on it yet?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Great look!!!
> 
> 
> Love all your stylings!  I have yet to wear mine or the shoes.   Have you tried a brooch on it yet?




No, must definitely try as it'll be a plus on the plain structure. 
I'm still to learning to avoid catching the tweed with my bracelets as I'm not used to the lack of silk lining but I love the lightness as others have mentioned before!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> No, must definitely try as it'll be a plus on the plain structure.
> I'm still to learning to avoid catching the tweed with my bracelets as I'm not used to the lack of silk lining but I love the lightness as others have mentioned before!



Re the bracelets:  I already made the decision to only wear a smooth bangle/cuff with this jacket.    Nothing with spikes or hooks or anything that can catch!  Same with necklaces.   I have seen the pulls on another jacket and it wasn't pretty though I would think that a pull or snag and be fixed.    I will try a brooch, but make sure that it isn't too heavy.


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Also a lurker but have to compliment you on the whole look!! You look so stunning!


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.







Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out some looks with my new cruise jacket myself. Just got it today...Happy dance.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341994
> View attachment 3341997
> View attachment 3341999
> View attachment 3342000




Beautiful! Love seeing this jacket on others!


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.

For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:




And the black cardi I went with a 40:


----------



## tonkamama

thank you ladies...



poohbag said:


> Have been lurking but I got to comment here-I love your look! So chic!





gracekelly said:


> Great look!!!





Bibi25260 said:


> Also a lurker but have to compliment you on the whole look!! You look so stunning!





ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! Love seeing this jacket on others!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas ~  congrats, this is a great jacket the can be dress up and down.  Love it how you pairing with beautiful necklaces...so pretty.  &#10084;&#65039;  



Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out some looks with my new cruise jacket myself.
> Just got it today...Happy dance.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341994
> View attachment 3341997
> View attachment 3341999
> View attachment 3342000


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale ~ how can we blame you...    these are just too gorgeous to leave behind...    Both fit you very nicely.  &#128525;&#128525;




ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.
> 
> For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black cardi I went with a 40:


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.
> 
> For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black cardi I went with a 40:




Very nice cardi's I'm sure you'll wear and enjoy them a lot!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.
> 
> For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black cardi I went with a 40:




These are both lovely pieces. Glad you got them both!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.
> 
> For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black cardi I went with a 40:



Congrats ailoveresale! These are lovely cardigans and they both look great on you!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out some looks with my new cruise jacket myself. Just got it today...Happy dance.
> Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341994
> View attachment 3341997
> View attachment 3341999
> View attachment 3342000




Pourquoipas, great jacket! Congrats! Love it with the navy top! The shoes are fab and comfy !


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama, pourquoipas, Pocketbook Pup, and ari - thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Cruise show in Cuba:  The hat and the tee shirt.   MUST HAVE THOSE!   Nice assortment of jackets and dresses.  On a semi-political note, there was a certain meanness about having a show like this in a country that is still driving cars from 1947 that are running an alcohol conversion.  Fidel must be rolling and he isn't even in his grave.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Cruise show in Cuba:  The hat and the tee shirt.   MUST HAVE THOSE!   Nice assortment of jackets and dresses.  On a semi-political note, there was a certain meanness about having a show like this in a country that is still driving cars from 1947 that are running an alcohol conversion.  Fidel must be rolling and he isn't even in his grave.
> 
> 
> 
> i2.cdn.turner.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/160504155711-chanel-cuba-new-5-super-169.jpg




It was an odd choice of settings but then I suppose that's why he chose it. I just finished looking at the slideshow. Yes it looks like there will be some nice jackets coming. And whichever SA said they would not be making  black jackets anymore was as we suspected lying. It looks like the perfect black jacket is being modeled by a male! But there are some good ones for us too. As well as some nice other colors.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> whichever SA said they would not be making  black jackets anymore was as we suspected lying. It looks like the perfect black jacket is being modeled by a male! But there are some good ones for us too. As well as some nice other colors.




That's what I thought too [emoji23], 
I really loved every single thing , clothes, shoes, bags, setting, so beautiful, I understand that Cuba is an odd setting for such extravagance, but I think it still has some uniqueness, it's like a time capsule the cars, the colours , architecture . Think Karl wanted to capture it, 



My favourite jacket , looks lesage, 
The sweater is nice too!


----------



## EmileH

These jackets look promising


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession to make...I went to pick up the cream cardigan and ended up walking away with the same black one as tonkamama too! [emoji15] I couldn't help myself, it just fit so well and seemed like it would match with so many things. I felt like the frills were toned down in the black and the style was so classic, I went with black rather than navy.
> 
> For the cream I ended up going down a size, this is actually with the 40 but I ended up getting the 38:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black cardi I went with a 40:


Looks lovely  and when you can't decide on the colour taking both is a perfect solution


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was an odd choice of settings but then I suppose that's why he chose it. I just finished looking at the slideshow. Yes it looks like there will be some nice jackets coming. And whichever SA said they would not be making  black jackets anymore was as we suspected lying. It looks like the perfect black jacket is being modeled by a male! But there are some good ones for us too. As well as some nice other colors.


The jacket on the male model looks like black denim  Now that one:
is probably tweed, so if Chanel makes it in black or navy blue, it would be perfect


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Also, I'll never again feel bad for wearing novelty t-shirts & jackets :giggles:


----------



## EmileH

Hanna Flaneur said:


> The jacket on the male model looks like black denim  Now that one:
> 
> is probably tweed, so if Chanel makes it in black or navy blue, it would be perfect




This one is really pretty in any color. I couldn't figure out the makes models jacket. You are probably right.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was an odd choice of settings but then I suppose that's why he chose it. I just finished looking at the slideshow. Yes it looks like there will be some nice jackets coming. *And whichever SA said they would not be making  black jackets anymore was as we suspected lying.* It looks like the perfect black jacket is being modeled by a male! But there are some good ones for us too. As well as some nice other colors.




Exactly what I was thinking when looking at the pix.  Really...they should just stop talking out of their blankety blank a** holes.  There are many wearable things in this collection and that is always encouraging



Hanna Flaneur said:


> Also, I'll never again feel bad for wearing novelty t-shirts & jackets :giggles:



One of our members, Calisnoopy,  who posted many things Chanel and Hermes always wore a novelty tee with her jackets.  It is a very cute look.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hanna Flaneur said:


> The jacket on the male model looks like black denim  Now that one:
> 
> is probably tweed, so if Chanel makes it in black or navy blue, it would be perfect




This one really looks splendid and really a lot of wearable options plus some khaki coming back, always easy to style in summer!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> One of our members, Calisnoopy,  who posted many things Chanel and Hermes always wore a novelty tee with her jackets.  It is a very cute look.




Think will give it a try too, will dig out my old guns&roses tee, and see how it looks with my Chanel jacket,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Think will give it a try too, will dig out my old guns&roses tee, and see how it looks with my Chanel jacket,




Mod shots please!!!
Love the idea but I can't pull it off!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This one is really pretty in any color. I couldn't figure out the makes models jacket. You are probably right.




It's a denim like fabric on the HD pics, not what we'd hoped for It seems..


----------



## ari

I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it. 
I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> 
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))




Very charming and classic, is It the same fabric as the double breasted one? The pearls stand out so nicely!
Seeing C17 I'd love to skip next FW and go straight to C17 after this summer, don't you?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> 
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))




Very pretty!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> 
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))




Everything looks great on you Ari, so pretty


----------



## Baglover121

After seeing how gorgeous ARI looked in the ecru and navy cardigan, I went and bought one, didn't notice the pockets are in a v shape, so pretty!


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> 
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))




I got this too. It's amazing. You can dress it up or dress it down.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> After seeing how gorgeous ARI looked in the ecru and navy cardigan, I went and bought one, didn't notice the pockets are in a v shape, so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3348146




Lucky you to find one, the V-shape makes it a perfect Chanel Cardigan, enjoy!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These jackets look promising
> View attachment 3347236
> View attachment 3347237
> View attachment 3347238
> View attachment 3347239
> View attachment 3347240
> View attachment 3347241
> View attachment 3347242




Love these....


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))




ari ~ Wow...  it looks gorgeous on you the fit just perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 ~ another stunning cardi!  Cardi is so versatile and wearable, I just sent myself away to ban island so I can only drool  at  your beautiful piece.  



Baglover121 said:


> After seeing how gorgeous ARI looked in the ecru and navy cardigan, I went and bought one, didn't notice the pockets are in a v shape, so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3348146


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very charming and classic, is It the same fabric as the double breasted one? The pearls stand out so nicely!
> Seeing C17 I'd love to skip next FW and go straight to C17 after this summer, don't you?



Thank you Pourquoipas! Yes, it is the same fabric. I feel the same way, but sometimes in the boutiques they have more wearable versions of the ones on the runway.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty!




Thank you Pocketbook!



Baglover121 said:


> Everything looks great on you Ari, so pretty




Oh, you are too kind Baglover! Thank you!


Baglover121 said:


> After seeing how gorgeous ARI looked in the ecru and navy cardigan, I went and bought one, didn't notice the pockets are in a v shape, so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 3348146




This is a great cardi! Congrats! I love it


halliehallie said:


> I got this too. It's amazing. You can dress it up or dress it down.




halliehallie, happy to be cardi twin with you )))


tonkamama said:


> ari ~ Wow...  it looks gorgeous on you the fit just perfect!!




[emoji3]thank you, beautiful !


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I bought another cardi, just couldn't resist it! It is navy and very easy to wear it.
> I also got a lace white jacket with short sleeves, will post pics later))



Great cardie and i love your pants with the contrast hem!  How clever!   I tried this cardie  on this past Sat and am giving it a good thinking over.  I was a bit worried about how the pearls on the trim would hold up.  What do you think?


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Great cardie and i love your pants with the contrast hem!  How clever!   I tried this cardie  on this past Sat and am giving it a good thinking over.  I was a bit worried about how the pearls on the trim would hold up.  What do you think?



Thank you gracekelly, the pants are Chanel too, I hated them at first but when I put the shoes on they looked perfect.
Yes the pearls will not hold up, I already lost one on my white cardi, they are glued some how.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> So happy that NM is restocking the 16P Cardigan ...
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality, I will repost as soon as I pick it up...


Hi tonkamama, Im new in this thread. I love how you coordinated your outfit with the black Chanel cardigan 16p. Can u take a larger and brighter picture of the cardigan as u are wearing it pls?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you gracekelly, the pants are Chanel too, I hated them at first but when I put the shoes on they looked perfect.
> Yes the pearls will not hold up, I already lost one on my white cardi, they are glued some how.



OH NO!!  I am so sorry to hear this as I really liked the cardie.  Well, that takes care of that!  I would suggest you take it back if possible as you can not have been the only person that this happened to.  I have a Chanel jacket that has rhinestones around each button and I have lost a few over time.  I took the jacket to  a bead/jewelry making shop and was able to find ones that fit and glued them back into the button.  High maintenance clothing is never fun.

Interesting about the pants.  I love the look of them!  It is giving me the idea of taking a pair and modifying them via the tailor to recreate the look.


----------



## Valerie2002

Hi blondeandorange, Im new in this thread. I just want to say you look so chic on this cardigan. I liked how you wear as causal chic with the black leather legging. I really love this cardigan because it's very versatile. You can dress up or down. But its all sold out. So I got the dress version instead .just like kat Lee was wearing. It looks also beautiful and perfect on her.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> OH NO!!  I am so sorry to hear this as I really liked the cardie.  Well, that takes care of that!  I would suggest you take it back if possible as you can not have been the only person that this happened to.  I have a Chanel jacket that has rhinestones around each button and I have lost a few over time.  I took the jacket to  a bead/jewelry making shop and was able to find ones that fit and glued them back into the button.  High maintenance clothing is never fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting about the pants.  I love the look of them!  It is giving me the idea of taking a pair and modifying them via the tailor to recreate the look.




http://www.mytheresa.com/euro_en/cotton-and-wool-blend-trousers-553710.html?catref=category 
These Nina Ricci pants are very similar, just a bit longer. 
The Chanel ones are from some thick jeans like fabric. The Nina Ricci one are also thick and kind of hard material. For half of the price [emoji3]


----------



## Valerie2002

BlondeAndOrange said:


> They are all going on sale...
> 
> I like the cardigan in the black/gold color which is for sure going on sale too. They are thick and cozy, the pink and gray might be too summery for how warm they are. It looks great with leather leggings and a white top
> 
> View attachment 3205293


Hi blondeandorange*Im new in this thread. I just want to say you look so chic on this cardigan. I liked how you wear as causal chic with the black leather legging. I really love this cardigan because it's very versatile. You can dress up or down. But its all sold out. So I got the dress version instead .just like kat Lee was wearing. It looks also beautiful and perfect on her.


----------



## tonkamama

Valerie2002 said:


> Hi tonkamama, Im new in this thread. I love how you coordinated your outfit with the black Chanel cardigan 16p. Can u take a larger and brighter picture of the cardigan as u are wearing it pls?



Hi Valerie, here it is.  This pic was taken while in Chanel (NM) thus the lighting was not too good and it was a quick shot.  I have yet wore the cardigan but very soon, will post another better and clear pix.


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies, help me to feel a little better. I just saw that there was a "little black jacket" AND one with a suit from 2011 on real real in my size already sold (at very reasonable prices). I don't know how I could have missed them because I check every morning. Make me feel better about it - like, that jacket is hard to coordinate anyway. Or, it's wool so you'll never wear it in LA. Or, the 2016 cruise jacket you already own is so much better!
And for all the other moms out there, happy Mother's Day [emoji253].


----------



## tulipfield

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, help me to feel a little better. I just saw that there was a "little black jacket" AND one with a suit from 2011 on real real in my size already sold (at very reasonable prices). I don't know how I could have missed them because I check every morning. Make me feel better about it - like, that jacket is hard to coordinate anyway. Or, it's wool so you'll never wear it in LA. Or, the 2016 cruise jacket you already own is so much better!
> And for all the other moms out there, happy Mother's Day [emoji253].




Whenever I miss out on something I tell myself it was probably a fake.  &#65336;&#65316; happy Mother's Day!


----------



## EmileH

Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.


----------



## purplepoodles

Great look PP! Love your accessories too


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350984




Splendid PbP! It makes me want to try some black and a little white as well)


----------



## ailoveresale

tulipfield said:


> Whenever I miss out on something I tell myself it was probably a fake.  &#65336;&#65316; happy Mother's Day!




Haha that is what I will tell myself! Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350984




Very chic! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Hi Valerie, here it is.  This pic was taken while in Chanel (NM) thus the lighting was not too good and it was a quick shot.  I have yet wore the cardigan but very soon, will post another better and clear pix.


Looks great on you. I love all the silver accessories you have on with the jacket. Please post more pics later. Thanks


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Love this 16C jacket, wearing it to a casual lunch with gf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


This jacket looks stunning on you. I love this whole outfit how you put it together with hermes boots and pop up color of red kelly. So classic and Chic. Now I regret i didn't purchase this jacket because it does not have lining inside. Im still looking for the base black jacket or the cardigan. Hopefully it will come by this season or the next.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350984




You look beautiful PbP. Very classy!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350984



Oh PP, you look stunning!  Love your Anne Fontaine, so elegant.


----------



## tonkamama

Valerie2002 said:


> This jacket looks stunning on you. I love this whole outfit how you put it together with hermes boots and pop up color of red kelly. So classic and Chic. Now I regret i didn't purchase this jacket because it does not have lining inside. Im still looking for the base black jacket or the cardigan. Hopefully it will come by this season or the next.



Thank you Valerie, initially I passed this jacket for the same reason, but soon realized that it does not take away the beauty...in fact the lightless of the jacket gives me more options on how to styling it... 

I sure hope Chanel releases more basic little black jackets in next few seasons (Uncle Karl please, can you hear me? :worthy: ) and you will find that perfect little black jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh I take lousy photos but here's how I'm wearing my jacket today. Over an Anne Fontaine knit skirt and sweater from their current collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350984



Very pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Valerie, initially I passed this jacket for the same reason, but soon realized that it does not take away the beauty...in fact the lightless of the jacket gives me more options on how to styling it...
> 
> I sure hope Chanel releases more basic little black jackets in next few seasons (Uncle Karl please, can you hear me? :worthy: ) and you will find that perfect little black jacket.



Apparently Karl wanted the best of both worlds for this piece i.e. cardigan and jacket with all the Chanel tradition built in.  I think he struck gold!  For those of us in warmer climates, this is a perfect piece as most of the jackets even in the Spring/summer line can be too heavy.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Apparently Karl wanted the best of both worlds for this piece i.e. cardigan and jacket with all the Chanel tradition built in.  I think he struck gold!  For those of us in warmer climates, this is a perfect piece as most of the jackets even in the Spring/summer line can be too heavy.


Yes indeed he has been listening to everyone's prayers. I just came back from Paris where I had a little peek at the new collection. A number of very beautiful CHANEL cardigans in cashmere ( which are very warm though not as warm as the jackets) and also in cotton blend- perfect for indoors all year round.


----------



## Antonia

gracekelly said:


> Apparently Karl wanted the best of both worlds for this piece i.e. cardigan and jacket with all the Chanel tradition built in.  I think he struck gold!  For those of us in warmer climates, this is a perfect piece as most of the jackets even in the Spring/summer line can be too heavy.



OMG I agree, what a gorgeous cardi/jacket!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Does anyone know how light the 'real' little black jacket from C11 is as It was a pre-summer piece as well but silk lined. It looks warmer on pics. The C16 jacket is light but I'm somehow missing the fresh cool feeling of a silk lining. Every now and then a preowned one in perfect state turns up in France and I really love and consider the iconic one. Maybe it's the book, it's clever marketing anyway!


----------



## ladysarah

Which one are you referring to? Post a photo of you can...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Which one are you referring to? Post a photo of you can...




Sure, sorry


----------



## EmileH

Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352088




It's beautiful! But I'd wait for sale to start


----------



## gracekelly

Myrkur said:


> It's beautiful! But I'd wait for sale to start



Ditto


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Does anyone know how light the 'real' little black jacket from C11 is as It was a pre-summer piece as well but silk lined. It looks warmer on pics. The C16 jacket is light but I'm somehow missing the fresh cool feeling of a silk lining. Every now and then a preowned one in perfect state turns up in France and I really love and consider the iconic one. Maybe it's the book, it's clever marketing anyway!




This is the one that I was upset about missing out on on real real... I'm just telling myself that I didn't miss it, it was an old listing from well before I started looking...and that it would be too heavy for LA anyway. [emoji13]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> This is the one that I was upset about missing out on on real real... I'm just telling myself that I didn't miss it, it was an old listing from well before I started looking...and that it would be too heavy for LA anyway. [emoji13]



Another piece will come your way.  It always happens with bags and jackets


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> Finally I had time to take pictures. Love the jacket! The shoulders are not that big, the fabric is gorgeous))) beautiful colors. Here is a boring outfit for work - Chloe navy pants. The jacket is boxy for my liking but some how it works, I can imagine how well it will go with jeans.


This jacket looks stunning on you. Like the way you style very classic and chic.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> This is the one that I was upset about missing out on on real real... I'm just telling myself that I didn't miss it, it was an old listing from well before I started looking...and that it would be too heavy for LA anyway. [emoji13]




I was told that the jacket was very heavy weight. Probably too heavy for you in LA, but perfect for me in Boston and I missed out too. [emoji22]


----------



## Valerie2002

Natalie j said:


> Kat this is beautiful on you! I just picked up similar ones on holiday. Wasn't expecting to see them in the sale so I couldn't resist [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252155


Hi Natalie, can you do some mod shots on this black and gold cardigan. I have the dress version with the same color. Just like kat lee. But I really like this cardigan over the dress. I think it's more versatile and casual look. I can wear it more oven.They sold out the cardigan fast. So I got the dress instead.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Valerie2002 said:


> Hi Natalie, can you do some mod shots on this black and gold cardigan. I have the dress version with the same color. Just like kat lee. But I really like this cardigan over the dress. I think it's more versatile and casual look. I can wear it more oven.They sold out the cardigan fast. So I got the dress instead.




Hi Valerie, I am on holiday in Asia for 2 weeks so I will post some photos when I'm home. I have the dress in the pink/grey version which I wear as a cardigan and I wear that more than the short black/gold cardigan.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Another piece will come your way.  It always happens with bags and jackets




So true! I will be content with my cruise black jacket [emoji4]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was told that the jacket was very heavy weight. Probably too heavy for you in LA, but perfect for me in Boston and I missed out too. [emoji22]




I feel a little better, but am sad for you... [emoji26]


----------



## Valerie2002

Natalie j said:


> Hi Valerie, I am on holiday in Asia for 2 weeks so I will post some photos when I'm home. I have the dress in the pink/grey version which I wear as a cardigan and I wear that more than the short black/gold cardigan.


Have a great trip. Will look forward to see more pics. Thanks


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352088




I love this jacket. I got it though because I was told these classic looking jackets don't usually go on sale. They just carry over to the next season. They also only had a couple in my size, so I went for it.


----------



## ailoveresale

I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!

I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.





Close up:





Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats





I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:









And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:





Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352088




I'm not sure if It becomes a sale item as it was quite popular. It' a good choice anyway!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!
> 
> I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Perfect, almost a capsule wardrobe !


----------



## tonkamama

16P Cotton Cardi&#10084;&#65039;...  I like to wear my Chanel casually ...  Hermes Jige and manège sandals &#128149;  Thanks for letting me share.  Now need to save up &#128181; for FW &#128518;


----------



## tonkamama

alioveresale ~ I love all 3 pieces!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;. Gorgeous pairing with your other pieces!  &#128536;




ailoveresale said:


> I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!
> 
> I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352088



One of my favorite &#128525;. Tough decision, I agree with others that usually these don't go on sale.  SA will take them off the floor during sales, or your size will be sold out.  &#128513;


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> So true! I will be content with my cruise black jacket [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel a little better, but am sad for you... [emoji26]







ailoveresale said:


> I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!
> 
> I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




You are too funny!


These all look great! You make wonderful choices. These are all such useful beautiful pieces.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> One of my favorite [emoji7]. Tough decision, I agree with others that usually these don't go on sale.  SA will take them off the floor during sales, or your size will be sold out.  [emoji16]




Thank you for your advice everyone. I might call my SA today. It's not a bad price and I really need a new navy jacket.


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!
> 
> I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




Love all these looks, 


tonkamama said:


> 16P Cotton Cardi[emoji173]&#65039;...  I like to wear my Chanel casually ...  Hermes Jige and manège sandals [emoji177]  Thanks for letting me share.  Now need to save up [emoji385] for FW [emoji38]




Gorgeous tonkamama!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for your advice everyone. I might call my SA today. It's not a bad price and I really need a new navy jacket.




This particular jacket soldout so quick in my size I only managed to find it in Paris, the whole ACT one pieces, specially the jackets and cardigans were very popular, I just managed to get the navy and ecru cardi last week!
It's a classic you will be able to wear for many years,


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> One of my favorite [emoji7]. Tough decision, I agree with others that usually these don't go on sale.  SA will take them off the floor during sales, or your size will be sold out.  [emoji16]




You look great in your outfit. Perfectly put together

I think I have the same Manolo sandals. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> This particular jacket soldout so quick in my size I only managed to find it in Paris, the whole ACT one pieces, specially the jackets and cardigans were very popular, I just managed to get the navy and ecru cardi last week!
> It's a classic you will be able to wear for many years,




Ok thank you so much.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi  guys. I need advice. I'm considering getting this navy jacket. I really need a navy jacket. It's $5650 here.  The sale usually starts at the end of June. Should I go for it or hope it goes on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352088




Pup,
Have you tried it on? I tried this one on in Dallas and found it to be a little boxy on me. I have broad shoulders though and that may have been why I didn't like it. It is gorgeous!!!
If you love it, I would say go for it!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pup,
> Have you tried it on? I tired this one on in Dallas and found it to be a little boxy on me. I have broad shoulders though and that may have been why I didn't like it. It is gorgeous!!!
> If you love it, I would say go for it!!




I did. I have scrawny little shoulders so it looked good. I know that someone on this thread had the shoulder pads switched out to something a bit less dramatic so that's an option if it needs it. I really need a good navy jacket so I'm going to get it. I just texted my SA to send it to me. I feel like it's a good value and I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> . I know that someone on this thread had the shoulder pads switched out to something a bit less dramatic so that's an option if it needs it. I really need a good navy jacket so I'm going to get it. I just texted my SA to send it to me. I feel like it's a good value and I don't want to miss it.




It was me![emoji4]
I felt the shoulders were a bit exaggerated, and the seamstress suggested I have smaller pads put in instead of removing them completely,worked well,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> It was me![emoji4]
> I felt the shoulders were a bit exaggerated, and the seamstress suggested I have smaller pads put in instead of removing them completely,worked well,




Thank you! I am hoping it will be ok on me as is but if not I'll take it in and ask them to do the same thing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I am hoping it will be ok on me as is but if not I'll take it in and ask them to do the same thing.




My shoulders are small and I was quite happy with the original padding, sort of puts me in better proportions


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> This is the one that I was upset about missing out on on real real... I'm just telling myself that I didn't miss it, it was an old listing from well before I started looking...and that it would be too heavy for LA anyway. [emoji13]




Was it really the iconic C11 one, the LbJ pictured in Lagerfeld& Roitfeld's book? I only found a similar one with rounded buttons from fall 2008 really nice and for a steal on Realreal and that would have been to warm for sure.
But many similar black jackets over the years indeed so other offers will come for sure..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> My shoulders are small and I was quite happy with the original padding, sort of puts me in better proportions




That's what I was hoping too! It has been a while since I tried it on. Thank you.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect, almost a capsule wardrobe !







tonkamama said:


> alioveresale ~ I love all 3 pieces![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Gorgeous pairing with your other pieces!  [emoji8]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are too funny!
> 
> 
> These all look great! You make wonderful choices. These are all such useful beautiful pieces.







Baglover121 said:


> Love all these looks,




Thank you!! [emoji16]


----------



## Valerie2002

ailoveresale said:


> I took some mod pics of my new pieces but haven't had time to post until now!
> 
> I wore my cruise jacket to go shopping w DH the other day (without kids - I am hesitant to wear anything around my LOs). Wore w Rag & Bone shirt and jeans, Missoni flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this on e bay at a good price and thought it went with my casual work look today with GU top, current Elliot trousers, Lanvin flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also played around with my new cardigans before going to bed the other night (so no accessories), here is the white with a navy 08C dress and Gucci heels, buttoned up and open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black with a 12P knit dress and Chanel pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


All 4 outfits look great on you especially the white cardigan and cruise black jacket.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> 16P Cotton Cardi&#10084;&#65039;...  I like to wear my Chanel casually ...  Hermes Jige and manège sandals &#128149;  Thanks for letting me share.  Now need to save up &#128181; for FW &#128518;


Cardigan looks great on you. Love the hermes jige and sandals. Very chic.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies.  

BTW, this pre-fall is going to be exciting!   My SA just sent me "sample" pic of the pre-fall 4 pocket jacket!  Omg, it's beautiful &#128525;.  



Valerie2002 said:


> Cardigan looks great on you. Love the hermes jige and sandals. Very chic.





Pourquoipas said:


> Was it really the iconic C11 one, the LbJ pictured in Lagerfeld& Roitfeld's book? I only found a similar one with rounded buttons from fall 2008 really nice and for a steal on Realreal and that would have been to warm for sure.
> But many similar black jackets over the years indeed so other offers will come for sure..





Baglover121 said:


> Love all these looks,
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous tonkamama!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great in your outfit. Perfectly put together
> 
> I think I have the same Manolo sandals. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this pre-fall is going to be exciting!   My SA just sent me "sample" pic of the pre-fall 4 pocket jacket!  Omg, it's beautiful [emoji7].




I just ordered one! Sight unseen. Can you share the photo?


----------



## EmileH

I gather that it must be this jacket coming in black?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Was it really the iconic C11 one, the LbJ pictured in Lagerfeld& Roitfeld's book? I only found a similar one with rounded buttons from fall 2008 really nice and for a steal on Realreal and that would have been to warm for sure.
> But many similar black jackets over the years indeed so other offers will come for sure..




Yup with the leather wrapped buttons... $1295 for the jacket and $2195 for the suit. I'm pretty sure an eBay seller bought the jacket and resold it because one was just listed last week for $7400 and sold...

True, better to have ones in lighter fabrics that I can actually get use out of!


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> 16P Cotton Cardi[emoji173]&#65039;...  I like to wear my Chanel casually ...  Hermes Jige and manège sandals [emoji177]  Thanks for letting me share.  Now need to save up [emoji385] for FW [emoji38]




Looks great on you! [emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

Valerie2002 said:


> All 4 outfits look great on you especially the white cardigan and cruise black jacket.




Thank you! Those two are my favorites too... [emoji6]


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I gather that it must be this jacket coming in black?
> 
> View attachment 3352757




Yes ..[emoji3]. It comes in black, retail price is great per Chanel standard  !  Also Peacoat with ghw.  I will post pic later tonight.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Yes ..[emoji3]. It comes in black, retail price is great per Chanel standard  !  Also Peacoat with ghw.  I will post pic later tonight.




 Didn't even ask the price!  I just said I want it. [emoji23] do you know?


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Yes ..[emoji3]. It comes in black, retail price is great per Chanel standard  !  Also Peacoat with ghw.  I will post pic later tonight.




This must be the pea coat. Yes I can see that would be amazing. It's hard to breakdown the runway looks sometimes. At least for me it is. My wallet is in trouble. [emoji15]


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This must be the pea coat. Yes I can see that would be amazing. It's hard to breakdown the runway looks sometimes. At least for me it is. My wallet is in trouble. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3352867





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I gather that it must be this jacket coming in black?
> 
> View attachment 3352757





Pre-fall 4 pockets, comes in black ~ $4,700 (?)





pre-fall pea coat ~ $5,000 (?)


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Pre-fall 4 pockets, comes in black ~ $4,700 (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre-fall pea coat ~ $5,000 (?)




Thank you!!!! Wow, yes the prices are great by Chanel standards. I'm even more excited now.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!!!! Wow, yes the prices are great by Chanel standards. I'm even more excited now.



I sure hope these are the confirmed pricing so that I can get both...   I just put down my name, now I am really on ban and have a mission to save up.  &#128513;


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I sure hope these are the confirmed pricing so that I can get both...   I just put down my name, now I am really on ban and have a mission to save up.  [emoji16]




I'm with you on ban until my fall vacation. I hope the prices are at least close. They sound almost too good to be true. But at least it gives us a rough idea. Thank you again.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Pre-fall 4 pockets, comes in black ~ $4,700 (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very tempting... Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Baglover121

$4700!! , too good to be true , maybe there is a digit missing 
[emoji16]
I'm not sure If I will get anything from the AW season, I'm so in love with the Cruise  and have sent my SA the looks I'm interested in,


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Pre-fall 4 pockets, comes in black ~ $4,700 (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre-fall pea coat ~ $5,000 (?)


The 4 pockets jacket looks thick and heavy. But it is gorgeous and $4700 price is very reasonable. Can't wait to see the black one.


----------



## EmileH

Valerie2002 said:


> The 4 pockets jacket looks thick and heavy. But it is gorgeous and $4700 price is very reasonable. Can't wait to see the black one.




My SA told me that it looks heavier than it is. She said it is similar in weight to the navy one that I am buying. If so that would be the best of all worlds- the look without the weight.


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA told me that it looks heavier than it is. She said it is similar in weight to the navy one that I am buying. If so that would be the best of all worlds- the look without the weight.


" The look without the weight. " That's exactly what I'm looking for. I also loved the 16 cruise black jacket with no lined. I passed because it feels little scratchy to me. It is difficult to find a perfect little black jacket.


----------



## tonkamama

Valerie2002 said:


> The 4 pockets jacket looks thick and heavy. But it is gorgeous and $4700 price is very reasonable. Can't wait to see the black one.



Valerie, I am hoping my SA did not make mistake on the price.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Valerie, I am hoping my SA did not make mistake on the price.




We won't hold you to it! [emoji4] But thanks so much for the info and pictures.


----------



## ManilaMama

Omg you ladies... 

I just stumbled upon this thread coz it was first in my "unread" list and what have you all done?!?!?!!!

Now I want a Chanel jacket so bad!!!! [emoji13]


----------



## halliehallie

My SA sent me this one, but said that it's $7400. Is it different from the other one?


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3353567
> 
> 
> My SA sent me this one, but said that it's $7400. Is it different from the other one?




This is the same. It's possible that this jacket is more expensive than the black one if the fabric is more elaborate. The navy one that I'm buying came in two or three different fabrics with varying price levels.  Very curious myself. It's beautiful in this tweed too but can't go there.


----------



## Bibi25260

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3353567
> 
> 
> My SA sent me this one, but said that it's $7400. Is it different from the other one?


Yes it's a different version, this one doesn't have the gold buttons as closure and a different neckline.


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes it's a different version, this one doesn't have the gold buttons as closure and a different neckline.




Haha! Uncle Karl really had us going doesn't he?

Have you seen the black one?


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Pre-fall 4 pockets, comes in black ~ $4,700 (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre-fall pea coat ~ $5,000 (?)


My mother reserved this jacket in this color, is this the price for the black one or for this multi color one?


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Uncle Karl really had us going doesn't he?
> 
> Have you seen the black one?


Yes  at first look they look the same.
No unfortunately haven't seen the black one but very curious why the price is so different, maybe one has lining and other don't?

By the way my mother also have the navy jacket you got and she altered the shoulders.


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes  at first look they look the same.
> No unfortunately haven't seen the black one but very curious why the price is so different, maybe one has lining and other don't?
> 
> By the way my mother also have the navy jacket you got and she altered the shoulders.




Thanks for info! My navy jacket arrives tomorrow.  I texted my SA to see if we can figure out the price of the black one. I just said I want it. I forgot to ask price! 

They are both lined. The cruise jacket was unusual in not having a lining. If they differ in price it would be due to the fabric. 

The navy one I am buying is $5650. The more elaborate navy tweed was more like $7400.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for info! My navy jacket arrives tomorrow.  I texted my SA to see if we can figure out the price of the black one. I just said I want it. I forgot to ask price!
> 
> They are both lined. The cruise jacket was unusual in not having a lining. If they differ in price it would be due to the fabric.
> 
> The navy one I am buying is $5650. The more elaborate navy tweed was more like $7400.


You're welcome!
So please let me know if the price is different for the black and multi color tweed. And I thought this one with the buttons as closure would have a higher price but maybe it's the fabric.

The navy one is in Europe 4800 and the multi color tweed 5990 euro but we both liked the navy more. I hope you like your navy also and there are options for the shoulders!

Our SA tried to get hold on the Cruise jacket but didn't got one.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the same. It's possible that this jacket is more expensive than the black one if the fabric is more elaborate. The navy one that I'm buying came in two or three different fabrics with varying price levels.  Very curious myself. It's beautiful in this tweed too but can't go there.


Are you afraid this tweed is too delicate?


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Are you afraid this tweed is too delicate?




No, I just prefer the more neutral one to match with things. I'm wearing this jacket today. The tweed looks very fragile but as long as you are reasonable it's very sturdy. The pulled threads are intended to look that way. They were all pulled through by hand.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, I just prefer the more neutral one to match with things. I'm wearing this jacket today. The tweed looks very fragile but as long as you are reasonable it's very sturdy. The pulled threads are intended to look that way. They were all pulled through by hand.
> 
> View attachment 3353611


I see what you mean. I love the distressed look on jackets! Yours very nice!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> $4700!! , too good to be true , maybe there is a digit missing
> [emoji16]
> I'm not sure If I will get anything from the AW season, I'm so in love with the Cruise  and have sent my SA the looks I'm interested in,




That was what I thought I might do, skip this AW,but this jacket looks really nice...


----------



## gracekelly

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes it's a different version, this one doesn't have the gold buttons as closure and a different neckline.



If the new black jacket has no buttons, then it will not be like the one in the book which does have buttons down the front.  The ones without button closures are less expensive, however I think that an estimate of 4800 for the new one would be pretty low.  This brand has established itself as not wanting to cater to the masses for a low price.   They are not stupid and know that an all black jacket with the 4 pocket styling is very desirable and they are not about to give it away.  If the cruise jacket was 4600 and unlined with buttons, then I don't see a coveted piece going for only 200 more if it is a true 4 pocket lined and with buttons.  If they do it without buttons, then I, for one, would not want it.



Bibi25260 said:


> Are you afraid this tweed is too delicate?



I think this tweed looks very bulky and based on the picture, I would not jump at it.  I would have to see and try it IRL.



Baglover121 said:


> $4700!! , too good to be true , maybe there is a digit missing
> [emoji16]
> I'm not sure If I will get anything from the AW season,* I'm so in love with the Cruise  *and have sent my SA the looks I'm interested in,



Totally feel the same way.  Given our climate, this one really serves the purpose and has the perfect look.  I expect to get a lot of wear out of mine.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> If the new black jacket has no buttons, then it will not be like the one in the book which does have buttons down the front.  The ones without button closures are less expensive, however I think that an estimate of 4800 for the new one would be pretty low.  This brand has established itself as not wanting to cater to the masses for a low price.   They are not stupid and know that an all black jacket with the 4 pocket styling is very desirable and they are not about to give it away.  If the cruise jacket was 4600 and unlined with buttons, then I don't see a coveted piece going for only 200 more if it is a true 4 pocket lined and with buttons.  If they do it without buttons, then I, for one, would not want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this tweed looks very bulky and based on the picture, I would not jump at it.  I would have to see and try it IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally feel the same way.  Given our climate, this one really serves the purpose and has the perfect look.  I expect to get a lot of wear out of mine.




You add a healthy dose of skepticism gracekelly. Appreciated. I think the SA I talked to yesterday said it had buttons.


----------



## takeoutbox

.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, I just prefer the more neutral one to match with things. I'm wearing this jacket today. The tweed looks very fragile but as long as you are reasonable it's very sturdy. The pulled threads are intended to look that way. They were all pulled through by hand.
> 
> View attachment 3353611



Very pretty tweed and it is somewhat monochromatic so it works like a solid and easy to wear with Hermes scarves!  That is my only complaint about my tweed Chanels...hard to match up with the scarf collection.


----------



## Bibi25260

gracekelly said:


> If the new black jacket has no buttons, then it will not be like the one in the book which does have buttons down the front.  The ones without button closures are less expensive, however I think that an estimate of 4800 for the new one would be pretty low.  This brand has established itself as not wanting to cater to the masses for a low price.   They are not stupid and know that an all black jacket with the 4 pocket styling is very desirable and they are not about to give it away.  If the cruise jacket was 4600 and unlined with buttons, then I don't see a coveted piece going for only 200 more if it is a true 4 pocket lined and with buttons.  If they do it without buttons, then I, for one, would not want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this tweed looks very bulky and based on the picture, I would not jump at it.  I would have to see and try it IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally feel the same way.  Given our climate, this one really serves the purpose and has the perfect look.  I expect to get a lot of wear out of mine.


Yes agree jackets with buttons are higher in price but this one with the buttons (and the black version) seems lower in price than the one without posted above by halliehallie, very strange. Hope some one can confirm prices of both.

Tried to find a post with the prices for both jackets posted earlier this thread, what I can recall price for the one with buttons 5790 and the one without (posted by halliehallie) 7xxx euro.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the same. It's possible that this jacket is more expensive than the black one if the fabric is more elaborate. The navy one that I'm buying came in two or three different fabrics with varying price levels.  Very curious myself. It's beautiful in this tweed too but can't go there.





gracekelly said:


> If the new black jacket has no buttons, then it will not be like the one in the book which does have buttons down the front.  The ones without button closures are less expensive, however I think that an estimate of 4800 for the new one would be pretty low.  This brand has established itself as not wanting to cater to the masses for a low price.   They are not stupid and know that an all black jacket with the 4 pocket styling is very desirable and they are not about to give it away.  If the cruise jacket was 4600 and unlined with buttons, then I don't see a coveted piece going for only 200 more if it is a true 4 pocket lined and with buttons.  If they do it without buttons, then I, for one, would not want it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this tweed looks very bulky and based on the picture, I would not jump at it.  I would have to see and try it IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally feel the same way.  Given our climate, this one really serves the purpose and has the perfect look.  I expect to get a lot of wear out of mine.



I found the post with the prices for both jackets but in euros:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-229.html#post29955231


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty tweed and it is somewhat monochromatic so it works like a solid and easy to wear with Hermes scarves!  That is my only complaint about my tweed Chanels...hard to match up with the scarf collection.




Thanks. This was the cropped jacket from spring 2015 I think. They ordered three sizes larger for me then took it apart completely and put it back together as a full length jacket. So I think I got a bit of a bargain at $6900 for it. Service like that keeps me coming back to Chanel despite the annoyances.

I hear you about the scarves, this one does work with some scarves. The other issue that sometimes I find is that a scarf and a jacket together are too over the top and/ or too fuddy duddy. For instance I don't wear a scarf with my classic cream jacket to try not to look too old. I'm hoping the navy jacket and of course the black will work with my scarves. Otherwise it's like Sophie's choice of whether to wear a scarf or a jacket. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> I found the post with the prices for both jackets but in euros:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-229.html#post29955231




Now I'm totally confused


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Now I'm totally confused


Yes me too that's why I hope some one can confirm also the prices, maybe the black one is lower in price?


----------



## halliehallie

I think the black one is def lower in price. My SA will text me the lookbook later. Will post then.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> I think the black one is def lower in price. My SA will text me the lookbook later. Will post then.




Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Bibi25260 said:


> I found the post with the prices for both jackets but in euros:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket-510566-229.html#post29955231




I think she had the prices for the jackets reversed.  The one with the buttons has to cost more.

$8212 and $6586   My bet is 8212 for the button jacket based on what the prices were this year for Fall Winter 2015-16

If the tweed used for the all black is not a complicated weave, it could be less and should be, but I guess we'll find out eventually.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Valerie, I am hoping my SA did not make mistake on the price.


The price for 4700 is very tempting. But I have to go try it on and feel the fabric.I made many mistakes in the past by not knowing about which one is more suitable for my life style or climate. I always get all excited by looking at how others wearing they look so chic. I have to make the right choice this time. Can't wait to go try the black one.


----------



## Valerie2002

takeoutbox said:


> I am still patiently waiting for my jacket to arrive but here is the try-on shot.


This black jacket looks great on you.


----------



## EmileH

Ok I have information on the black jacket. Yes it has buttons down the front. Yes it's only $4800!!! I am asking whether it is lined and why it is so inexpensive.

My SA believes that yes it is lined. The SA I spoke with yesterday said the fabric is similar to the navy jacket that I'm getting tomorrow.  I'm attaching a photo here to remind everyone. So it's a simple wool fabric not a complicated tweed but it has the elaborate trim. Sounds awesome.


----------



## tonkamama

Valerie2002 said:


> The 4 pockets jacket looks thick and heavy. But it is gorgeous and $4700 price is very reasonable. Can't wait to see the black one.





Valerie2002 said:


> The price for 4700 is very tempting. But I have to go try it on and feel the fabric.I made many mistakes in the past by not knowing about which one is more suitable for my life style or climate. I always get all excited by looking at how others wearing they look so chic. I have to make the right choice this time. Can't wait to go try the black one.



Great advise!  I will do the same, some styles look gorgeous on others but not necessarily work for me.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I have information on the black jacket. Yes it has buttons down the front. Yes it's only $4800!!! I am asking whether it is lined and why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> My SA believes that yes it is lined. The SA I spoke with yesterday said the fabric is similar to the navy jacket that I'm getting tomorrow.  I'm attaching a photo here to remind everyone. So it's a simple wool fabric not a complicated tweed but it has the elaborate trim. Sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3353907



Awesome!  Thank you Pocketbook Pup for checking


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks to Pocketbook Pup for solving the pre-fall black 4 pockets jacket pricing mystery...&#128522;

I love my 16C jacket, been wearing it for two days straight...&#128513;



gracekelly said:


> Totally feel the same way.  Given our climate, this one really serves the purpose and has the perfect look.*I expect to get a lot of wear out of mine.*[/I]





Baglover121 said:


> $4700!! , too good to be true , maybe there is a digit missing
> [emoji16]
> I'm not sure If I will get anything from the AW season,* I'm so in love with the Cruise * and have sent my SA the looks I'm interested in,


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Awesome!  Thank you Pocketbook Pup for checking




I wish I could score a photo but I can't. From what I'm hearing, it is this jacket in black. I suspect the trim is the same but the fabric similar to the navy above.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I have information on the black jacket. Yes it has buttons down the front. Yes it's only $4800!!! I am asking whether it is lined and why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> My SA believes that yes it is lined. The SA I spoke with yesterday said the fabric is similar to the navy jacket that I'm getting tomorrow.  I'm attaching a photo here to remind everyone. So it's a simple wool fabric not a complicated tweed but it has the elaborate trim. Sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3353907



I am stunned.   Waiting for the shoe to drop.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to Pocketbook Pup for solving the pre-fall black 4 pockets jacket pricing mystery...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love my 16C jacket, been wearing it for two days straight...[emoji16]




I can see why. It looks incredible on you.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> 16P Cotton Cardi&#10084;&#65039;...  I like to wear my Chanel casually ...  Hermes Jige and manège sandals &#128149;  Thanks for letting me share.  Now need to save up &#128181; for FW &#128518;


How do you like about this cardigan and 16c unlined black jacket? Both looks great on you. Do you have any concerns or feels scratchy when you just want to wear a tantop underneath?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I am stunned.   Waiting for the shoe to drop.




Me too! She said that the price points are very good this season. I have seen the sketch not a photograph but I'm not allowed to share it. 

I liked the Rome collection but I loved the fall proper collection that didn't have an elaborate theme. I hope the prices on that collection are as good.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I have information on the black jacket. Yes it has buttons down the front. Yes it's only $4800!!! I am asking whether it is lined and why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> My SA believes that yes it is lined. The SA I spoke with yesterday said the fabric is similar to the navy jacket that I'm getting tomorrow.  I'm attaching a photo here to remind everyone. So it's a simple wool fabric not a complicated tweed but it has the elaborate trim. Sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3353907




Definitely sounds awesome! I also will wait to see/feel it because if it's too warm I won't get much use out of it... Thanks for all the info! [emoji16]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wish I could score a photo but I can't. From what I'm hearing, it is this jacket in black. I suspect the trim is the same but the fabric similar to the navy above.
> 
> View attachment 3353932




Thank you, that jacket must be great !
Off to job with my summer black...


----------



## Bibi25260

gracekelly said:


> I think she had the prices for the jackets reversed.  The one with the buttons has to cost more.
> 
> $8212 and $6586   My bet is 8212 for the button jacket based on what the prices were this year for Fall Winter 2015-16
> 
> If the tweed used for the all black is not a complicated weave, it could be less and should be, but I guess we'll find out eventually.


That was my initial thought too but my SA told me the price for the button jacket but I can't recall it exactly but it is def not the higher price.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you, that jacket must be great !
> Off to job with my summer black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354169




Looks great on you!


----------



## audreylita

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok I have information on the black jacket. Yes it has buttons down the front. *Yes it's only $4800!!! *I am asking whether it is lined and why it is so inexpensive.
> 
> My SA believes that yes it is lined. The SA I spoke with yesterday said the fabric is similar to the navy jacket that I'm getting tomorrow.  I'm attaching a photo here to remind everyone. So it's a simple wool fabric not a complicated tweed but it has the elaborate trim. Sounds awesome.
> 
> View attachment 3353907



I've been buying Chanel blazers since the 80's and they certainly have increased in price big time.  And back around the time I got my first CC blazer, you could buy a new Yugo for $4,000.  

My how things have changed.


----------



## EmileH

audreylita said:


> I've been buying Chanel blazers since the 80's and they certainly have increased in price big time.  And back around the time I got my first CC blazer, you could buy a new Yugo for $4,000.
> 
> 
> 
> My how things have changed.




Yes. It's ridiculous that we think 4800 is a good price isn't it? Unfortunately those days are long gone and I missed them. I was still in school and residency and paying off my student loans. So only now can I even entertain the thought of these things. And I can't think of what was. If I want nice things this is what they cost. I try not to think about for instance how much people paid for their classic flap bag years ago. Mine was 4400 and today I would pay even more. I just move on and deal with reality. I'm a pragmatist. [emoji20]


----------



## tonkamama

Valerie2002 said:


> How do you like about this cardigan and 16c unlined black jacket? Both looks great on you. Do you have any concerns or feels scratchy when you just want to wear a tantop underneath?



I love both.  Took me a while to decide as these jackets are expensive and I wanted to be sure I will wear them enough to to get $$$ justified, I made too many mistake in the past.....   

IMO cardi fits little boxy more causal where as the cruise jacket shows off waist line which can be dressier.  The cruise jacket does not feel scratch at all, I wore it with tank top, and short sleeves shirt underneath it without any issue.  I put on my jacket first before accessories just be cautious due to the fabric material.


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you, that jacket must be great !
> Off to job with my summer black...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354169



You look adorable...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great on you!







tonkamama said:


> You look adorable...




Thank dear 'sisters in arms' [emoji76]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It's ridiculous that we think 4800 is a good price isn't it? Unfortunately those days are long gone and I missed them. I was still in school and residency and paying off my student loans. So only now can I even entertain the thought of these things. And I can't think of what was. If I want nice things this is what they cost. I try not to think about for instance how much people paid for their classic flap bag years ago. Mine was 4400 and today I would pay even more. I just move on and deal with reality. I'm a pragmatist. [emoji20]




Love your attitude, live is so short and as we all had to work hard for what we are now we should be allowed to splurge a bit without a permanent bad conscience!


----------



## Bibi25260

I found a pic of the black jacket!


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!




Omg!!! Faint! Love! Thank you!
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Omg!!! Faint! Love! Thank you!
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Haha, it's gorgeous, I like the matching skirt too.
You're welcome!


----------



## tonkamama

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!



Is this the $4,800 black prefall jacket?!    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Is this the $4,800 black prefall jacket?!    Thanks for sharing.


Yes it has to be.
You're welcome!


----------



## gracekelly

Not crazy about the way the fabric is wrinkling on her arm.  It looks like a bulky tweed.


----------



## EmileH

My navy jacket arrived. I'll post a photo soon. Mission accomplished. It's neutral enough to wear  with my scarf collection and the trim has bits of silver and gold so all jewelry works. I think I could pull off the shoulders. They look fine on me. I am not sure if I love the epaulets. They would be very easy for Chanel to remove but I'm going to live with them and see if they grow on me. So glad I got it. If this is the weight of the black jacket I would say it's perfect.,


----------



## tonkamama

Let's hope not ... Maybe too big on her?  



gracekelly said:


> Not crazy about the way the fabric is wrinkling on her arm.  It *looks like a bulky tweed*.



Can't wait to see your mod pictures.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy jacket arrived. I'll post a photo soon. Mission accomplished. It's neutral enough to wear  with my scarf collection and the trim has bits of silver and gold so all jewelry works. I think I could pull off the shoulders. They look fine on me. I am not sure if I love the epaulets. They would be very easy for Chanel to remove but I'm going to live with them and see if they grow on me. So glad I got it. If this is the weight of the black jacket I would say it's perfect.,


----------



## Valerie2002

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!


OMG! This is beautiful. My SA told me it's wool. Hopefully its not too thick and bulky. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Let's hope not ... Maybe too big on her?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your mod pictures.


This is gorgeous. It's a truly classic piece. On the photo it looks like the sleeves are too long for her. My SA told me it's wool. I'm just hoping its not too thick and bulky. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!




Bibi, this jacket looks amazing in black! I am not so keen on the tweed brown version. Does your mum wear size 40? I am in between 38 and 40 so I always ask to try both on. I tried on several jackets in our boutique and was always told that size 40s are reserved for a very regular customer. I am going to ask them to reserve the 38 for me so I can go try it on. Thanks for the pic! [emoji1]


----------



## ailoveresale

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!




Wow!! I may be tempted by this one... [emoji54]


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy jacket arrived. I'll post a photo soon. Mission accomplished. It's neutral enough to wear  with my scarf collection and the trim has bits of silver and gold so all jewelry works. I think I could pull off the shoulders. They look fine on me. I am not sure if I love the epaulets. They would be very easy for Chanel to remove but I'm going to live with them and see if they grow on me. So glad I got it. If this is the weight of the black jacket I would say it's perfect.,


It's light isn't it? Yes you could always remove the epaulets later, my mom didn't remove hers.
Can't wait for your mod shots.


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> Bibi, this jacket looks amazing in black! I am not so keen on the tweed brown version. Does your mum wear size 40? I am in between 38 and 40 so I always ask to try both on. I tried on several jackets in our boutique and was always told that size 40s are reserved for a very regular customer. I am going to ask them to reserve the 38 for me so I can go try it on. Thanks for the pic! [emoji1]


My mother already reserved the brown tweed version because she already has a black jacket. She's a 42 French sizing (NL 40). Yes this black is amazing!
You're welcome!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> Let's hope not ... Maybe too big on her?





Valerie2002 said:


> OMG! This is beautiful. My SA told me it's wool. Hopefully its not too thick and bulky. Thanks for the pic.





Valerie2002 said:


> This is gorgeous. It's a truly classic piece. On the photo it looks like the sleeves are too long for her. My SA told me it's wool. I'm just hoping its not too thick and bulky. Fingers crossed.



Agree the sleeves looks too long on her.

You're welcome!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!




Perfection............


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Not crazy about the way the fabric is wrinkling on her arm.  It looks like a bulky tweed.




Ok you're right, winter tweed..?


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Ok you're right, winter tweed..?



It really should not be that heavy if it is pre-Fall, but it could be a lighter weight yarn in a bulky weave.  Time will tell.  I don't think this picture is that flattering and hopefully, this piece will be nicer IRL.


----------



## halliehallie

From my SA's look book.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> It really should not be that heavy if it is pre-Fall, but it could be a lighter weight yarn in a bulky weave.  Time will tell.  I don't think this picture is that flattering and hopefully, this piece will be nicer IRL.




The more I look at the pic the more I find the way the jacket hangs on KS a bit trashy. 
I didn't like her personal styling with the 16C black jacket either, it's a classic style so sure you can dress it down but it doesn't always do justice to the beauty of the piece IMO.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3355358
> 
> 
> 
> From my SA's look book.




Thank you! The more I see the more I like it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3355358
> 
> 
> 
> From my SA's look book.




That looks good, thx


----------



## Pourquoipas

This is a great styling of the LbJ on Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> This is a great styling of the LbJ on Charlotte Casiraghi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355394



This doesn't look like the black jacket posted upthread.  It is shorter and the sleeves are bracelet length.  Granted, it was probably altered to her liking, but I would prefer if it came through like this one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This doesn't look like the black jacket posted upthread.  It is shorter and the sleeves are bracelet length.  Granted, it was probably altered to her liking, but I would prefer if it came through like this one.




Me too, I think the length is original to this c11 jacket if you picked a small fit but the bracelet length may have been shortened a bit. I had that done on my navy C16 one as I like to have free wrists. For Roitfeld's book they did pics on men wearing it so I suppose they had it made in different shapes by then anyway.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Me too, I think the length is original to this c11 jacket if you picked a small fit but the bracelet length may have been shortened a bit. I had that done on my navy C16 one as I like to have free wrists. For Roitfeld's book they did pics on men wearing it so I suppose they had it made in different shapes by then anyway.




I have wondered about this. I like bracelet sleeves as well. I imagine it's harder to accomplish on some jackets than on others depending on how elaborate the trim is? Do they take the trim off and put it back or do they shorten the sleeve from the shoulder? Given what the Chanel tailors accomplished on my blue jacket I was pretty sure they could do anything.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have wondered about this. I like bracelet sleeves as well. I imagine it's harder to accomplish on some jackets than on others depending on how elaborate the trim is? Do they take the trim off and put it back or do they shorten the sleeve from the shoulder? Given what the Chanel tailors accomplished on my blue jacket I was pretty sure they could do anything.



Shorten the sleeve from the shoulder.  That is how the boutique did it for me on a jacket.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Shorten the sleeve from the shoulder.  That is how the boutique did it for me on a jacket.




Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! The more I see the more I like it!







Pourquoipas said:


> That looks good, thx




No prob! I love it as well.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! The more I see the more I like it!





halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3355358
> 
> 
> 
> From my SA's look book.



Me too... And I love the price too...&#128518;


----------



## bags to die for

I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.

I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.


----------



## bags to die for

Oops. Technical difficulties.


----------



## ailoveresale

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3355358
> 
> 
> 
> From my SA's look book.




Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! The more I see the more I like it!




I'm the same - this is really growing on me! But still need to find out how heavy/warm it is. Anyone know if it's 100% wool or wool blend?


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.




Perfect, what did they alter for you on this style? I love the 4 pockets close together on the lower part on this style!
Congrats on your beautiful coat!


----------



## Valerie2002

bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.


This is beautiful so classic. I also like all 4 pockets close together on the bottom. Enjoy it.


----------



## ari

bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.


This jacket is The Chanel jacket it self! Please post modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..


----------



## ari

Vanessa Paradis, I'm pretty sure it is a Chanel jacket! I'm not sure though I like it with the jeans!


----------



## Mariapia

ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..




Wonderful, ari![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ari

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, ari![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Mariapia! &#128522;


----------



## ari

bags to die for said:


> Oops. Technical difficulties.



I'd love to see this coat on))


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3355358
> 
> 
> 
> From my SA's look book.



This is a very nice jacket! Yes, it could be very warm, but it is sooo beautiful!


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!



I think she is wearing a couple of sizes bigger in order to look more casual.


----------



## ailoveresale

bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.




So jealous! Would love to see this on someone "real" if you have a mod pic!


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..




Beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..



So cute Ari!  Love the touch of the rolled cuff and the trainers.  Gave the look some irreverence and insouciance!


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.


 

Perfection!  It will last forever!  You certainly don't need a new one unless you wear this one out!


----------



## tonkamama

bags to die for ~ congrats!  would you please post a mod shot ...please.  



bags to die for said:


> I just picked up my Chanel coat/jacket last week. It is the same tweed as the shorter version with epaulettes. I had the tie around the collar removed.
> 
> I also finally had my little black jacket altered to fit me better. Love my boutique, it is 6/7 years old and they didn't charge me for it! I didn't buy it from that boutique.



ari ~ totally chic!  




ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..


----------



## bags to die for

The tweed jacket with the aubergine TB shawl.


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> The tweed jacket with the aubergine TB shawl.




Elegant colors and styling !


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> The tweed jacket with the aubergine TB shawl.




How do you style your LbJ?


----------



## ari

bags to die for said:


> The tweed jacket with the aubergine TB shawl.



I love it! Great color and looks perfect with the shawl !


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> bags to die for ~ congrats!  would you please post a mod shot ...please.
> 
> 
> 
> ari ~ totally chic!



Thank you tonkamama! I'm so mad that I didn't try the gray jeans before buying them, just assumed that they are exactly like the blue one I have and I did try a gray pair one month ago. I bought these ones at London airport without trying as I was in a hurry. The fabric is too soft and the fit bigger than the size, but they go so well with the pink jacket.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> So cute Ari!  Love the touch of the rolled cuff and the trainers.  Gave the look some irreverence and insouciance!



Thank you GraceKelly!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you tonkamama! I'm so mad that I didn't try the gray jeans before buying them, just assumed that they are exactly like the blue one I have and I did try a gray pair one month ago. I bought these ones at London airport without trying as I was in a hurry. The fabric is too soft and the fit bigger than the size, but they go so well with the pink jacket.



Gosh, I hate when that happens.  Well, you could do the unthinkable i.e. try shrinking them?  Alter?  Send to the dry cleaner and tell them to put sizing into the fabric to make stiffer?


----------



## EmileH

Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]


----------



## Baglover121

Woohoo!!!!!  PBP , Can't wait to see it,


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]



Mod shot ASAP!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]




Looking forward to seeing it in 'real'!![emoji776][emoji2][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..


J'adore!!!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]




Yay!! Can't wait to see it! [emoji4]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Gosh, I hate when that happens.  Well, you could do the unthinkable i.e. try shrinking them?  Alter?  Send to the dry cleaner and tell them to put sizing into the fabric to make stiffer?



Ahaha, I did wash and dry them, fited them in the waist and they still need tailoring!


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you halliehallie!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]



Congrats Pocketbook! Can't wait for modeling pictures !


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> J'adore!!!!!



Thank you ladysarah!
Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ I love the way you have it on!! It will look nice over a grey sheat dress, 

If you ever decide to aprt from it, I'll take it in a hearbeat!


----------



## EmileH

Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621



It looks perfect as it is!


----------



## audreylita

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?



Exactly as you have it, with a white t-shirt and jeans, I personally love that look!  And that jacket is amazing!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> 
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?




Yes. I love it just how you are wearing it. The jeans tone down the glitz of the gold perfectly.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It looks perfect as it is!




Thanks. I need to get the airport imagery out of my head. You can tell that I didn't love that theme.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621



It looks perfect on you. No need to take it out.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621




Looks gorgeous on you!  I just texted my SA and see if he can find one in my size for me to try...


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?



You did it again ari!!  I love the way it is.. Chanel jacket never goes out of style.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Looks gorgeous on you!  I just texted my SA and see if he can find one in my size for me to try...




Thank you. Good luck!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?



I think you styled it perfectly.  You pair it with something that is far less flashy.  Gray flannel trouser or skirt would work too.  I don't see why you couldn't wear to the office.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621



I love the epaulettes and if you think you look like an airline pilot, just remember you are a pilot for Chanel Airlines! 

Here is your flight crew:  "hello my name is Karl and I will be your cabin attendant on your flight today!"


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I love the epaulettes and if you think you look like an airline pilot, just remember you are a pilot for Chanel Airlines!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is your flight crew:  "hello my name is Karl and I will be your cabin attendant on your flight today!"




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] scary thought


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?


If I may: I also like it with your grey jeans. How about all white with this pink jacket? Or beige/camel?


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621


It looks gorgeous on you!
The seamstress said she sewed the epaulets on the shoulders of the jacket from my mother so they more flat on the shoulders. Maybe an option for you too?


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> The seamstress said she sewed the epaulets on the shoulders of the jacket from my mother so they more flat on the shoulders. Maybe an option for you too?




Interesting! Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sooo excited! My black Paris Rome jacket is in!!!![emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] it will ship tomorrow and I'll have it Friday. [emoji15]


Wow that fast? Yes please mod shots.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting! Thank you!


You're welcome.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621




Leave them, the fit is perfect looks lovely and everyone loves a pilot&#128747;


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621




It looks perfect on you , don't change anything


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621




Oh and by the way, love your magic pendant. It's on my VCA whish list!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> 
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?




As the jacket fits perfectly it's a shame not to wear it. Something all white, skater dress or wide white pants with a white T with your Gucci shoes with the pearls is certainly a great summer outfit and the bling factor is reduced.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh and by the way, love your magic pendant. It's on my VCA whish list!




Thank you! I just started on VCA and this was one of my first pieces. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Whilst we're waiting for the black jacket reveal I hope some of you could give me inspirations for styling this jacket. It should go with any color but I'm not really happy about the wear I get out of it (it's a summer look but quite a thick tweed) and only use it with a plain dark blue dress since I got it, quite boring.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Whilst we're waiting for the black jacket reveal I hope some of you could give me inspirations for styling this jacket. It should go with any color but I'm not really happy about the wear I get out of it (it's a summer look but quite a thick tweed) and only use it with a plain dark blue dress since I got it, quite boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358818




I can see it with white or with any of the bright colors in the jacket. It is very beautiful and looks very versatile. Go with darker colors for cold weather and tights and boots and lighter color with appropriate shoes for warmer weather. Admittedly sometime when it's hot you take the jacket off and throw it over your shoulder as more of a prop than anything. 

I wanted to share this find. These culottes/ split skirt are on clearance at Anne Fontaine, I have them in black and I just added white. They go well with my jackets and are easy to wear. Forgive the fact that I look like a cow.. I recently gained weight and need to take it off, it's not the culottes.


----------



## tonkamama

I went to try the pre fall pea coat in my regular size but it was a bit too big for me.  It is $5,000, the material feels very soft and style very chic over a dress, IMO it's worth the money.   I am passing it only because where I live is never too cold in the winter for long coat and I already have bought two pea coats made by Isabel Marant and Saint Laurent Paris.  Save the $$ for black 4 pocket jacket...&#128518;


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I went to try the pre fall pea coat in my regular size but it was a bit too big for me.  It is $5,000, the material feels very soft and style very chic over a dress, IMO it's worth the money.   I am passing it only because where I live is never too cold in the winter for long coat and I already have bought two pea coats made by Isabel Marant and Saint Laurent Paris.  Save the $$ for black 4 pocket jacket...[emoji38]




I think you made a good decision. Honestly it's pretty but there is nothing uniquely Chanel about it and you can get a lovely pea coat from several brands including those you mention for half the price. I agree. Save your money for other pieces.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can see it with white or with any of the bright colors in the jacket. It is very beautiful and looks very versatile. Go with darker colors for cold weather and tights and boots and lighter color with appropriate shoes for warmer weather. Admittedly sometime when it's hot you take the jacket off and throw it over your shoulder as more of a prop than anything.
> 
> I wanted to share this find. These culottes/ split skirt are on clearance at Anne Fontaine, I have them in black and I just added white. They go well with my jackets and are easy to wear. Forgive the fact that I look like a cow.. I recently gained weight and need to take it off, it's not the culottes.
> 
> View attachment 3358878




TIA about the multicolor jacket it is a stunner!

PP, don't be so hard on yourself.   The nature of culottes is that they are a full cut and more fabric. I love the jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you made a good decision. Honestly it's pretty but there is nothing uniquely Chanel about it and you can get a lovely pea coat from several brands including those you mention for half the price. I agree. Save your money for other pieces.




Pass on this.  Very nice but not a unique idea. I have the same problem visa a vis climate and heavy coats.   Better to spend on something you can really wear


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you made a good decision. Honestly it's pretty but there is nothing uniquely Chanel about it and you can get a lovely pea coat from several brands including those you mention for half the price. I agree. Save your money for other pieces.



Good advise!  I will stick with the classic tweed or like Chanel jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can see it with white or with any of the bright colors in the jacket. It is very beautiful and looks very versatile. Go with darker colors for cold weather and tights and boots and lighter color with appropriate shoes for warmer weather. Admittedly sometime when it's hot you take the jacket off and throw it over your shoulder as more of a prop than anything.
> 
> I wanted to share this find. These culottes/ split skirt are on clearance at Anne Fontaine, I have them in black and I just added white. They go well with my jackets and are easy to wear. Forgive the fact that I look like a cow.. I recently gained weight and need to take it off, it's not the culottes.
> 
> View attachment 3358878




Culottes! A very nice idea for summer. I just ordered some similar cut skater skirt from Wolford I hope will get me comfy through higher temperatures. I hoped to find one in silk but that was the closest to it I could find.
Also started to lose weight, the aim is to fit easily  in 40 Chanel at least the jackets! Let's stay strong! No ice cream..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Culottes! A very nice idea for summer. I just ordered some similar cut skater skirt from Wolford I hope will get me comfy through higher temperatures. I hoped to find one in silk but that was the closest to it I could find.
> Also started to lose weight, the aim is to fit easily  in 40 Chanel at least the jackets! Let's stay strong! No ice cream..




Yes! Stay strong. [emoji4] I'm in the same situation. I am a 40 but things are starting to get snug. And I have a few things in 38 that I desperately want to be able to wear. 

I'll look at wolford! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I love it just how you are wearing it. The jeans tone down the glitz of the gold perfectly.



Thank You *Pocketbook Pup*!



tonkamama said:


> You did it again ari!!  I love the way it is.. Chanel jacket never goes out of style.


*tonkamama* thank you, I didn't dare to go outside yet...


gracekelly said:


> I think you styled it perfectly.  You pair it with something that is far less flashy.  Gray flannel trouser or skirt would work too.  I don't see why you couldn't wear to the office.


*gracekelly*, thank you - I should try it with gray pants for the office.


Bibi25260 said:


> If I may: I also like it with your grey jeans. How about all white with this pink jacket? Or beige/camel?


Thank You *Bibi!* yes white pants/jeans should look nice.


Pourquoipas said:


> As the jacket fits perfectly it's a shame not to wear it. Something all white, skater dress or wide white pants with a white T with your Gucci shoes with the pearls is certainly a great summer outfit and the bling factor is reduced.


*Pourquoipas*, yes! the Gucci shoes shoud work out with it! Thank You!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Whilst we're waiting for the black jacket reveal I hope some of you could give me inspirations for styling this jacket. It should go with any color but I'm not really happy about the wear I get out of it (it's a summer look but quite a thick tweed) and only use it with a plain dark blue dress since I got it, quite boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358818



this is one of my favorite jackets - it is amazing ! it is much better than black! is it from this year? 
I have one similar from last year, at work I wear it with navy pants and white silk top,  the weekends -  with blue or white jeans and simple tops, with my orange Kelly or electric blue B. I bought chanel sandals that have the similar colors - I wear them with all black and the jacket on top. 
this is a fantastic jacket - enjoy it!


----------



## ari

This is a similar one from this summer.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Whilst we're waiting for the black jacket reveal I hope some of you could give me inspirations for styling this jacket. It should go with any color but I'm not really happy about the wear I get out of it (it's a summer look but quite a thick tweed) and only use it with a plain dark blue dress since I got it, quite boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358818



Mine is slightly different, here is at the airport


----------



## ari

Here are the other accessories I wear with this jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> this is one of my favorite jackets - it is amazing ! it is much better than black! is it from this year?
> I have one similar from last year, at work I wear it with navy pants and white silk top,  the weekends -  with blue or white jeans and simple tops, with my orange Kelly or electric blue B. I bought chanel sandals that have the similar colors - I wear them with all black and the jacket on top.
> this is a fantastic jacket - enjoy it!




It is SS15 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Like this dress combi that would have been a bit too much for me. I'll try to find a plain white silk wrap dress (sales?) and style like yours add a colorful bag and shoes, thank you!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> It is SS15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359410
> 
> Like this dress combi that would have been a bit too much for me. I'll try to find a plain white silk wrap dress (sales?) and style like yours add a colorful bag and shoes, thank you!



is yours that short?


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> I went to try the pre fall pea coat in my regular size but it was a bit too big for me.  It is $5,000, the material feels very soft and style very chic over a dress, IMO it's worth the money.   I am passing it only because where I live is never too cold in the winter for long coat and I already have bought two pea coats made by Isabel Marant and Saint Laurent Paris.  Save the $$ for black 4 pocket jacket...&#128518;



*tonkamama* you made the right choice! it looks overwhelming on your fine frame.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> is yours that short?




Oh no, luckily it's normal, not cropped like in this dress at all, the cut is slightly like a bomber jacket in the back but I had it taken in a bit to keep it classic.
Fortunately most designs from the runway end up being socialized a bit..I think in the dress the jacket is one piece with the skirt.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here are the other accessories I wear with this jacket




This is all incredible Ari. [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> I went to try the pre fall pea coat in my regular size but it was a bit too big for me.  It is $5,000, the material feels very soft and style very chic over a dress, IMO it's worth the money.   I am passing it only because where I live is never too cold in the winter for long coat and I already have bought two pea coats made by Isabel Marant and Saint Laurent Paris.  Save the $$ for black 4 pocket jacket...[emoji38]




You could pull this off but with tight clothes for an oversize look as you are slim but I agree better to invest on jackets or dresses.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh no, luckily it's normal, not cropped like in this dress at all, the cut is slightly like a bomber jacket in the back but I had it taken in a bit to keep it classic.
> Fortunately most designs from the runway end up being socialized a bit..I think in the dress the jacket is one piece with the skirt.


Yes, that is much better. I saw the short one last fall in the Beverly Hills boutique and it was not on sale! But this short version is very difficult to pull off. I love the fabric. It travels very well, it doesn't get wrinkly. I'm not sure what to do about dry cleaning. Do you have any experience ?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is all incredible Ari. [emoji7]



Thank you so much PP!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here are the other accessories I wear with this jacket







ari said:


> Yes, that is much better. I saw the short one last fall in the Beverly Hills boutique and it was not on sale! But this short version is very difficult to pull off. I love the fabric. It travels very well, it doesn't get wrinkly. I'm not sure what to do about dry cleaning. Do you have any experience ?



You certainly have some hidden treasures here K Epsom sellier feu or orange?

Dry cleaning is a problem where I live, they don' t care at all so you get a piece of paper on your item stating the weren't able to remove the stains but I'd prefer that to damage. I planned to ask my SA what to do.
And I need a short needle with a big oar to fix the threads pulled on my jack, on my part I use a bright blue Chanel mini or my dark blue box K with the multicolored jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Before having a look in the shop at the 4 pocket jacket coming up, what do you ladies think, is it really wiser to buy black if available mostly because it's most wanted ( I never considered black for me before Chanel as I have fair skin) or is it better to buy the seasonal colors as I did for cheaper brands? 
I tend to go for black nowadays?..


----------



## ari

That blue bag would look gorgeous with you jacket! I asked in several boutiques in UK and Switzerland and they are not willing to recommend any dry cleaners! I'm willing to ship my jacket somewhere in the world if I know they do a nice job in cleaning.
Anybody?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Before having a look in the shop at the 4 pocket jacket coming up, what do you ladies think, is it really wiser to buy black if available mostly because it's most wanted ( I never considered black for me before Chanel as I have fair skin) or is it better to buy the seasonal colors as I did for cheaper brands?
> I tend to go for black nowadays?..



I'm not keen on black anymore. I don't like how it looks on me. I also like much better the multicolor tweeds  and they are epitome of Chanel. Beige is another color that is typical of Chanel. PP has a white/black jacket that screams Chanel.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> You certainly have some hidden treasures here K Epsom sellier feu or orange?
> 
> Dry cleaning is a problem where I live, they don' t care at all so you get a piece of paper on your item stating the weren't able to remove the stains but I'd prefer that to damage. I planned to ask my SA what to do.
> And I need a short needle with a big oar to fix the threads pulled on my jack, on my part I use a bright blue Chanel mini or my dark blue box K with the multicolored jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359431



The Kelly is H orange.)))


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I'm not keen on black anymore. I don't like how it looks on me. I also like much better the multicolor tweeds  and they are epitome of Chanel. Beige is another color that is typical of Chanel. PP has a white/black jacket that screams Chanel.




I'll sure give this some thoughts as I only can spend my cash once..
Strong Beige or Blanc cassé is beautiful but a rare find, maybe next year?


----------



## Freckles1

Pourquoipas said:


> Whilst we're waiting for the black jacket reveal I hope some of you could give me inspirations for styling this jacket. It should go with any color but I'm not really happy about the wear I get out of it (it's a summer look but quite a thick tweed) and only use it with a plain dark blue dress since I got it, quite boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358818




Oh I would put some orange shorts with it! And heels!! White t or tank!!!


----------



## EmileH

I have very pale skin but my wardrobe is 75% black. I just add colorful accessories to brighten things up when I want.  I feel like the neutrals are mandatory and the colorful pieces are nice to add once you have your basics. But that's purely a matter of taste.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Freckles1 said:


> Oh I would put some orange shorts with it! And heels!! White t or tank!!!




Yes! My DD would love orange shorts, I would make people flee,.,,[emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji521][emoji151][emoji151][emoji151][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have very pale skin but my wardrobe is 75% black. I just add colorful accessories to brighten things up when I want.  I feel like the neutrals are mandatory and the colorful pieces are nice to add once you have your basics. But that's purely a matter of taste.




Right, I try to put a new system to my wardrobe, maybe neutral basics and working with accessories might be best indeed! I'm not happy to find printed dresses or flashy colours from two years ago in my closet.!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, I try to put a new system to my wardrobe, maybe neutral basics and working with accessories might be best indeed! I'm not happy to find printed dresses or flashy colours from two years ago in my closet.!




I am sure your pieces are lovely and can be mixed with your neutrals. We all like fun prints and colors now and then. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, I try to put a new system to my wardrobe, maybe neutral basics and working with accessories might be best indeed! I'm not happy to find printed dresses or flashy colours from two years ago in my closet.!



I'm the opposite- I used to wear only black/white/beige, lately I developed taste for color. Navy is my new black.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I'm the opposite- I used to wear only black/white/beige, lately I developed taste for color. Navy is my new black.




I have to agree. I think navy is even more versatile than black. It's more all season. But so many higher end clothes- other than Chanel of course- only come in black. I don't mind mixing navy and black these days either. I'm getting wild and crazy in my old age. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to agree. I think navy is even more versatile than black. It's more all season. But so many higher end clothes- other than Chanel of course- only come in black. I don't mind mixing navy and black these days either. I'm getting wild and crazy in my old age. [emoji23]




Black goes so well with navy. One thing that makes my life easier ( buying black stockings only and no need to buy black and blue bags and skirts just pick what I love to wear with navy jackets) and I picked that from Chanel. Now I saw that on Victoria Beckham's fashion as well..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> Black goes so well with navy. One thing that makes my life easier ( buying black stockings only and no need to buy black and blue bags and skirts just pick what I love to wear with navy jackets) and I picked that from Chanel. Now I saw that on Victoria Beckham's fashion as well..




And yes I agree that navy is the new black for me as well at least when I wear It close to my face it's not so harsh.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I'm not keen on black anymore. I don't like how it looks on me. I also like much better the multicolor tweeds  and they are epitome of Chanel. Beige is another color that is typical of Chanel. PP has a white/black jacket that screams Chanel.




Yes, and seeing pics of coco in her Chanel suits the majority was beige and red, or navy and beige/red tweed or black and beige, which I think is the epitome of the Chanel classic tweed jacket . 

My ultimate dream is to get a beige& black jacket like they did back in 04,06, those were so special,


----------



## Baglover600

ari said:


> Here is a very dress down cruise jacket worn with Chanel jeans and trainers. I'm not master of casual chic..




I think you are the master of casual chic and you look amazing! Love the jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> That blue bag would look gorgeous with you jacket! I asked in several boutiques in UK and Switzerland and they are not willing to recommend any dry cleaners! I'm willing to ship my jacket somewhere in the world if I know they do a nice job in cleaning.
> Anybody?



Madame Paulette in NYC.  Big reputation and cleans very expensive garments and makes repairs.


----------



## gracekelly

Sorry I am too lazy his morning to multiquote all of you ladies.  I do love a good black jacket, but I agree with Ari that the interesting colored weaves that Chanel does are all very special.  Sometimes a color is hidden in the weave that doesn't hit you at first and eventually it pops out at you and voila!  you have a new pairing for the jacket and a new outfit.  I have several jackets that have brown subtly worked in with the black. There are many black with navy as well.  The whole point, besides the timelessness of the styling, is that you should be able to wear the jackets with a variety of colors and styles to dress up or down.  I don't think there are any real glaring _fashion don'ts _with them. Whatever looks good to your eye, on you and what you feel comfortable wearing!


----------



## halliehallie

The black jacket for pre-fall is in. So gorgeous! Told my SA to just charge it now. Immediately.


----------



## halliehallie




----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thank you for these photos. Mine arrives tomorrow! Im so excited.


----------



## Valerie2002

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838


It's gorgeous. Very classic. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thank you for these photos. Mine arrives tomorrow! Im so excited.







Valerie2002 said:


> It's gorgeous. Very classic. Thanks for the pics.




I know! i can't wait to try it on. So excited for you, Pocketbook Pup! 

Thanks, Valerie.


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thank you for these photos. Mine arrives tomorrow! Im so excited.


Can't wait to see your black jacket. Must be gorgeous. very excited for you . Don't forget the mod shots too.


----------



## footlocker

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838



Thanks much for sharing!  Mind my asking how much is it? Is it USD4800?


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> Thanks much for sharing!  Mind my asking how much is it? Is it USD4800?




Yes. Mine was already charged to my card. $4800.


----------



## ailoveresale

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838



Beautiful! I may be tempted to fall off the ban wagon...can't wait to see mod pics from you and PbP!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This is my OOTD in an old Chanel sweater coat from ages.  Weather turned cold his week and I'm glad to be able to bring her out.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

A close up of the buttons and the details. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you, I will stick with short fitted jacket.  



Pourquoipas said:


> You could pull this off but with tight clothes for an oversize look as you are slim but I agree better to invest on jackets or dresses.



So pretty and I am so envious &#128513;.  My SA is off today I will text him tomorrow ... 


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838





Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thank you for these photos. Mine arrives tomorrow! Im so excited.


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever ~ you look great!&#128525;&#128525;  Gorgeous little black jacket.  




chkpfbeliever said:


> This is my OOTD in an old Chanel sweater coat from ages.  Weather turned cold his week and I'm glad to be able to bring her out.
> 
> View attachment 3360175





chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3360176
> 
> 
> A close up of the buttons and the details. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! I may be tempted to fall off the ban wagon...can't wait to see mod pics from you and PbP!



let's jump off the ban wagon together... laugh:


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838




Beautiful details and wavy tweed!
Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is my OOTD in an old Chanel sweater coat from ages.  Weather turned cold his week and I'm glad to be able to bring her out.
> 
> View attachment 3360175




Perfect coat, sometimes we welcome cold weather!


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3360176
> 
> 
> A close up of the buttons and the details. Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous details!


----------



## ari

Baglover600 said:


> I think you are the master of casual chic and you look amazing! Love the jacket!



Thank you Baglover! You are too kind!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Madame Paulette in NYC.  Big reputation and cleans very expensive garments and makes repairs.



Too bad I live in Europe! Thank you Gracekelly !


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838



Thank you for the pictures! This jacket is amazing ! 
Oh, I have to stay focussed  on furniture these days...


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838



Does it have mohair? All my jackets that have % of mohair became furry.((


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> chkpfbeliever ~ you look great!&#128525;&#128525;  Gorgeous little black jacket.





Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect coat, sometimes we welcome cold weather!





ari said:


> Gorgeous details!



Thanks ladies.  I'm welcoming the return of colder weather this week so I can pull this out. No one at work even notice the buttons and that is what I like about it.  I love that 4 pocket black jacket this season.  Will need to see what they have in the summer sale next month.


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is my OOTD in an old Chanel sweater coat from ages.  Weather turned cold his week and I'm glad to be able to bring her out.
> 
> View attachment 3360175




What a great piece!


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> View attachment 3360176
> 
> 
> A close up of the buttons and the details. Thanks for letting me share.



Proving once again that Chanel jackets are timeless classics! You look great!


----------



## EmileH

It's here!!!!! I love it! Full lining, chain. Just perfect. I will say that it is a heavier weight than my navy jacket but not as heavy as my creme and black Salzburg. But for some of you in warmer climates who purchased the cruise jacket, I think you will be happier with what you have. I live in New England so it's perfect for me. I will try to take a modeling photo in one of the patient dressing rooms of no one is around.[emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

So the tweed is a nice complex tweed- more detailed than the navy jacket and as I said a bit heavier. The trim is not the lessage but a ribbon pulled through a trim. Close up here. The lining of the navy jacket and this one are well made but no longer printed with the logo and camellias. So I think they cut back in a few areas to keep the costs down but it's definitely a bargain at $4800 compared to the jackets of the past few seasons.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's here!!!!! I love it! Full lining, chain. Just perfect. I will say that it is a heavier weight than my navy jacket but not as heavy as my creme and black Salzburg. But for some of you in warmer climates who purchased the cruise jacket, I think you will be happier with what you have. I live in New England so it's perfect for me. I will try to take a modeling photo in one of the patient dressing rooms of no one is around.[emoji23]




Yes please, find a little escape moment from your routine, to funny to imagine and exactly what I do when I get a long expected new delivery can't wait until the end of the day but hoping no one needs me right then..


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> let's jump off the ban wagon together... laugh:




Haha!! [emoji38]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's here!!!!! I love it! Full lining, chain. Just perfect. I will say that it is a heavier weight than my navy jacket but not as heavy as my creme and black Salzburg. But for some of you in warmer climates who purchased the cruise jacket, I think you will be happier with what you have. I live in New England so it's perfect for me. I will try to take a modeling photo in one of the patient dressing rooms of no one is around.[emoji23]




Ooh can't wait to see it! Although we have had unseasonably "cold" weather here (I don't think you even want to know what we consider "cold") - I wore the cruise jacket to dinner the other night and it wasn't warm enough! 
I have been obsessed with the four pocket 16p cardigan in this weather, wore it the last two days in a row...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Haha!! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh can't wait to see it! Although we have had unseasonably "cold" weather here (I don't think you even want to know what we consider "cold") - I wore the cruise jacket to dinner the other night and it wasn't warm enough!
> I have been obsessed with the four pocket 16p cardigan in this weather, wore it the last two days in a row...




Utoh. You might need this one too then. I understand. I have lived in warmer climates. Your idea if cold definitely changes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So the tweed is a nice complex tweed- more detailed than the navy jacket and as I said a bit heavier. The trim is not the lessage but a ribbon pulled through a trim. Close up here. The lining of the navy jacket and this one are well made but no longer printed with the logo and camellias. So I think they cut back in a few areas to keep the costs down but it's definitely a bargain at $4800 compared to the jackets of the past few seasons.
> 
> View attachment 3360543
> View attachment 3360544




Paid so much for the Lesage style jackets I'd be happy to have a simpler but lined jacket for once, speaking about good Chanel timing!


----------



## ziadodina

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838


Lovely! do you know tre price?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So the tweed is a nice complex tweed- more detailed than the navy jacket and as I said a bit heavier. The trim is not the lessage but a ribbon pulled through a trim. Close up here. The lining of the navy jacket and this one are well made but no longer printed with the logo and camellias. So I think they cut back in a few areas to keep the costs down but it's definitely a bargain at $4800 compared to the jackets of the past few seasons.
> 
> View attachment 3360543
> View attachment 3360544



I love how perspective changes with Chanel and $4800 becomes a "bargain!!" &#128541;
So happy you finally got your new little black jacket! I like this four pocket style the best - so classic.


----------



## EmileH

Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560



WOW! it is gorgeous* Pocketbook Pup*! it looks perfect on you! Major congrats!


----------



## Chanchan

It's perfect, Pocketbook Pup!!  Looks amazing on you!  Thank you for sharing the info on this jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560




Absolutely perfect, a real statement piece!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560




That is simply perfect on you, many, many congrats!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> That is simply perfect on you, many, many congrats!







Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely perfect, a real statement piece!!







Chanchan said:


> It's perfect, Pocketbook Pup!!  Looks amazing on you!  Thank you for sharing the info on this jacket.







ari said:


> WOW! it is gorgeous* Pocketbook Pup*! it looks perfect on you! Major congrats!




Many thanks to everyone. [emoji255]


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560


That looks stunning and perfect on you. Very classic. Congrats.


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup, would you consider shortening the sleeves to bracelet length?  Or do you think that wouldn't work with the shape of this particular jacket or season?


----------



## ari

Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.


----------



## EmileH

Valerie2002 said:


> That looks stunning and perfect on you. Very classic. Congrats.







Chanchan said:


> Pocketbook Pup, would you consider shortening the sleeves to bracelet length?  Or do you think that wouldn't work with the shape of this particular jacket or season?




Thank you.

I think this jacket would be perfect for bracelet sleeves. It's very fitted.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.




This looks great! This is still my favorite jacket. [emoji4]


----------



## kat99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560




Perfection!!! I'm buying this jacket for my mom and now am tempted to get one for myself too!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great! This is still my favorite jacket. [emoji4]



Thank you Pocketbook Pup! Do you get to wear it often? It is a bit more formal, isn't it? I think I wore it only 3 times so far. 
Your new jacket is much more wearable !


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think this jacket would be perfect for bracelet sleeves. It's very fitted.


Thank you!  Can't wait to see more modeling pictures from you once the sleeves are taken in.  
I am very tempted to get this myself so just planning ahead regarding the sleeves


----------



## Chanchan

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.


I love how this looks on you, Ari.  Stylish as usual!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! Do you get to wear it often? It is a bit more formal, isn't it? I think I wore it only 3 times so far.
> 
> Your new jacket is much more wearable !




I suppose it is more formal. I wear it with black ankle pants a lot and I can wear that for both work or dinner out. I think I have worn it at least 5 or 6 times. But I should be wearing it more. We know it will look good with leggings or jeans. I just haven't done that much yet. This is why I need to stop buying jackets now. I need to try to wear the ones that I have more to get my money's worth. Sometimes I find myself saving my best pieces. So silly.


----------



## ari

Chanchan said:


> I love how this looks on you, Ari.  Stylish as usual!!



Thank you Chanchan!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I suppose it is more formal. I wear it with black ankle pants a lot and I can wear that for both work or dinner out. I think I have worn it at least 5 or 6 times. But I should be wearing it more. We know it will look good with leggings or jeans. I just haven't done that much yet. This is why I need to stop buying jackets now. I need to try to wear the ones that I have more to get my money's worth. Sometimes I find myself saving my best pieces. So silly.



I have to follow your decision too! I had it altered a bit - made the shoulder/sleeve opening a bit bigger, now is more comfortable to wear.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.



This is such an elegant statement, love it on you!


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Mine was already charged to my card. $4800.


Thanks much for the confirmation.  I have told my SA to reserve one for me.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think this jacket would be perfect for bracelet sleeves. It's very fitted.


you look soooooo great in this jacket.


----------



## tonkamama

Omg! Stunning!

Cold or warmer climates?  I don't care now I love this jacket and I surely can make it work for me...hehe Even tho my area not that cold in the winter but we have some freezing nights and just 45 min drive I will in another world which averaging 10-20 degrees lower...





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560





ailoveresale said:


> Haha!! [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh can't wait to see it! Although we have had unseasonably "cold" weather here (I don't think you even want to know what we consider "cold") - I wore the cruise jacket to dinner the other night and it wasn't warm enough!
> I have been obsessed with the four pocket 16p cardigan in this weather, wore it the last two days in a row...


----------



## tonkamama

ari, you look lovely &#10084;&#65039;



ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560


Oh love it! Perfect black classic jacket!


----------



## Bibi25260

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3359836
> View attachment 3359837
> View attachment 3359838


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.


This one is beautiful too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.




So lovely on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think this jacket would be perfect for bracelet sleeves. It's very fitted.




I prefer fitted nowadays even if it's against better knowledge, hope it's even a bit more fitted in the waist and shorter than the navy 16C.
Hope I can try it on soon..,,


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Omg! Stunning!
> 
> Cold or warmer climates?  I don't care now I love this jacket and I surely can make it work for me...hehe Even tho my area not that cold in the winter but we have some freezing nights and just 45 min drive I will in another world which averaging 10-20 degrees lower...




Thanks everyone for you nice comments. It is all the jacket. 

Tonkamama, yes just drive to the colder place more often so you can wear this jacket too. [emoji23] I think I know where you live from our friends at the meetup. It will be good for you. I would say the anyone in Florida, Arizona or similar climates might have limited use for it.


----------



## EmileH

FYI everyone the matching skirt from the Kristen Stewart photo is coming but has not yet arrived at my store yet, I feel like that's a must to go with the jacket although I try not to be too matchy matchy these days.. It's just too nice to pass up. I'm on the waiting list.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560



WOW, you are definitely the most stylish Doc !! I love that jacket. It will look great with pants too.


----------



## EmileH

chkpfbeliever said:


> WOW, you are definitely the most stylish Doc !! I love that jacket. It will look great with pants too.




Thank you! You are so sweet. I think that jacket can do no wrong. There is a reason why classics are classics right? I hope to wear it with everything. My little dog is sick today so I think this is the only thing that will cheer me up a bit.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.



OMG !! *Ari*, you rock in that jacket.  My problem is finding the right size on some of their jackets as I have thick arms and have to go a size bigger since the sleeves are usually made for people with slender arms like you.  Chanel jackets are made for you !!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560



This looks just wonderful!!  It is a great fit excepting the sleeve length.  Perfect for your NE climate too.  Congrats!!  I would still love to see it IRL even though I think you are correct that it is probably a little heavy for where I live.


----------



## gracekelly

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks ladies.  I'm welcoming the return of colder weather this week so I can pull this out. No one at work even notice the buttons and that is what I like about it.  I love that 4 pocket black jacket this season.  Will need to see what they have in the summer sale next month.



Lovely jacket!  The armholes are cut high on Chanel and if they lower them for you, that should do the trick and you shouldn't have to go up a size and alter the whole thing.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.



I have never seen this on anyone before and you really rock it!


----------



## Freckles1

ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.




I love this jacket  I wanted it, alas it was long gone ;(


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560




Oh wow! This looks so elegant on you,


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560




Gorgeous! So classic and elegant!



ari said:


> Today I wore my black/navy Brasserie jacket for a bit more formal event.




Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Oh wow! This looks so elegant on you,







ailoveresale said:


> Gorgeous! So classic and elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Beautiful!




Thanks ladies! So when I got it home I compared the weight with my other jackets. On a scale of 1-10 if the navy is a 3 and my creme and black Salzburg is a 10, the black is an 8. It's pretty heavy. Fine for me but for those of you who want to avoid anything too warm I don't know.


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> Does it have mohair? All my jackets that have % of mohair became furry.((




Thanks, Ari! No mohair!


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies! So when I got it home I compared the weight with my other jackets. On a scale of 1-10 if the navy is a 3 and my creme and black Salzburg is a 10, the black is an 8. It's pretty heavy. Fine for me but for those of you who want to avoid anything too warm I don't know.




Missouri gets nice cold winters


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Missouri gets nice cold winters




There should be something good about living in cold climates right? [emoji23]


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> FYI everyone the matching skirt from the Kristen Stewart photo is coming but has not yet arrived at my store yet, I feel like that's a must to go with the jacket although I try not to be too matchy matchy these days.. It's just too nice to pass up. I'm on the waiting list.




Pocket Pup, you look fab!! I also told my SA that I want the matching skirt. I think it's a must.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! You are so sweet. I think that jacket can do no wrong. There is a reason why classics are classics right? I hope to wear it with everything. *My little dog is sick today so I think this is the only thing that will cheer me up a bit.*



Hope your little one &#128054;is getting better.  Last time when my Tiffany got sick, I couldn't sleep for the entire night.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, adding the matching skirt is a great idea so that you can get more stylings out of the jacket.



halliehallie said:


> Pocket Pup, you look fab!! I also told my SA that I want the matching skirt. I think it's a must.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> FYI everyone the matching skirt from the Kristen Stewart photo is coming but has not yet arrived at my store yet, I feel like that's a must to go with the jacket although I try not to be too matchy matchy these days.. It's just too nice to pass up. I'm on the waiting list.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> FYI everyone the matching skirt from the Kristen Stewart photo is coming but has not yet arrived at my store yet, I feel like that's a must to go with the jacket although I try not to be too matchy matchy these days.. It's just too nice to pass up. I'm on the waiting list.




Morning dear "Chanel jacket ladies". I admit, I'm a stalker here, been learning and reading, admiring all your pics and sometimes have not been able to keep quiet. You simply look so stunning in your Chanel rtw. 

My story, been looking for that little black jacket for 2 yrs now. My SA has pulled out some fab coats and suggested a cardigan but no, I've been on a mission and until I find that perfect jacket I cannot think about anything else... 

After seeing Pbp [emoji173]&#65039; looking so fabulous in her new black jacket from the 'Metier dArts' collection I emailed my SA.  I live in a warm climate too. After this I'm ready for that cardigan....

My little black lambskin rectangular mini with black hw and black swarowski christals is screaming for the skirt and jacket. Sad it nolonger has the chamelia lining, but as Pbp so nicely put it " a bargain " [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]

Thank you all for contributing to this tread and I hope to join you in the beginning of July (or In June) with some action pics!

Dear Pbp, I hope you little furry friend is feeling better [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## halliehallie

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, adding the matching skirt is a great idea so that you can get more stylings out of the jacket.




Thanks, Tonkamama. Are you thinking about pulling the trigger too? [emoji16]


----------



## Bibi25260

halliehallie said:


> Thanks, Tonkamama. Are you thinking about pulling the trigger too? [emoji16]


Do you know the price for the skirt?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gracekelly said:


> Lovely jacket!  The armholes are cut high on Chanel and if they lower them for you, that should do the trick and you shouldn't have to go up a size and alter the whole thing.




Advice from a Chanel expert is priceless !!! Thanks so much !!!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. Sleeves will need to be shortened a bit. It is much more form fitting especially at the waist than my other jackets. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 3360556
> View attachment 3360558
> View attachment 3360560



Looks great on you! do you mind posting the reference number so I can start hunting.. 
thanks


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Morning dear "Chanel jacket ladies". I admit, I'm a stalker here, been learning and reading, admiring all your pics and sometimes have not been able to keep quiet. You simply look so stunning in your Chanel rtw.
> 
> My story, been looking for that little black jacket for 2 yrs now. My SA has pulled out some fab coats and suggested a cardigan but no, I've been on a mission and until I find that perfect jacket I cannot think about anything else...
> 
> After seeing Pbp [emoji173]&#65039; looking so fabulous in her new black jacket from the 'Metier dArts' collection I emailed my SA.  I live in a warm climate too. After this I'm ready for that cardigan....
> 
> My little black lambskin rectangular mini with black hw and black swarowski christals is screaming for the skirt and jacket. Sad it nolonger has the chamelia lining, but as Pbp so nicely put it " a bargain " [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Thank you all for contributing to this tread and I hope to join you in the beginning of July (or In June) with some action pics!
> 
> Dear Pbp, I hope you little furry friend is feeling better [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you for your nice words everyone. 

Welcome Serva! We ladies who like nice things seem to all like the same things. Good luck finding your jacket. I'm sure you will love it.

Here are the reference numbers although all I think you have to say is I want the Paris Rome little black jacket. They will know.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I have never seen this on anyone before and you really rock it!



Thank you Gracekelly !


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> I love this jacket  I wanted it, alas it was long gone ;(



Thank you Freckles! The collar is a bit tricky with long hair. I'm not sure I like it dressed down.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> This is such an elegant statement, love it on you!



Thank you Periodgirl !



tonkamama said:


> ari, you look lovely [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Tonkamama!


Bibi25260 said:


> This one is beautiful too!



Thank you Bibi!



Pourquoipas said:


> So lovely on you!



Thank you Pourquoipas!



chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG !! *Ari*, you rock in that jacket.  My problem is finding the right size on some of their jackets as I have thick arms and have to go a size bigger since the sleeves are usually made for people with slender arms like you.  Chanel jackets are made for you !!




Thank you chkpfbeliever, actually I have very developed arms and back, the sleeves are always too tight for me. The armholes are too small too, I alter some of the jackets by opening the armhole a bit. If I get a bigger size then it will be too loose around the waist. Have you tried the cardigans? They are much more easy to wear.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for your nice words everyone.
> 
> Welcome Serva! We ladies who like nice things seem to all like the same things. Good luck finding your jacket. I'm sure you will love it.
> 
> Here are the reference numbers although all I think you have to say is I want the Paris Rome little black jacket. They will know.
> 
> View attachment 3361366




Did you take you regular size?


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, adding the matching skirt is a great idea so that you can get more stylings out of the jacket.




Yes my SM said that the skirt looks fab with the jacket. They still don't have it in Germany. She is expecting it soon.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Did you take you regular size?




I did but it runs a bit small and more fitted than my other jackets. So if you are undecided you might want to go up a size. Also the sleeves are very slim cut. You will definitely need them altered.  The shoulder pads are very small. So the shoulders are not too strong.

I like the fit a lot. I think I might have them take a few of my other jackets in just a tad at the waist to give me this more flattering fit.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I did but it runs a bit small and more fitted than my other jackets. So if you are undecided you might want to go up a size. Also the sleeves are very slim cut. You will definitely need them altered.  The shoulder pads are very small. So the shoulders are not too strong.
> 
> I like the fit a lot. I think I might have them take a few of my other jackets in just a tad at the waist to give me this more flattering fit.




Uh oh. I wonder if I need a 40.....


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a modeling photo of my blue jacket. I think the shoulders are fine but I still might want to get rid of the epaulets. I feel like an airline pilot with them. [emoji23] still deciding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358621


You look great on this navy jacket. It fits perfect on you. Elegant and chic. Since the black jacket is much thicker than the navy jacket. Can you share with us what kind of fabrics? Is it all wool?


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for your nice words everyone.
> 
> Welcome Serva! We ladies who like nice things seem to all like the same things. Good luck finding your jacket. I'm sure you will love it.
> 
> Here are the reference numbers although all I think you have to say is I want the Paris Rome little black jacket. They will know.
> 
> View attachment 3361366




Thank you dear PbP, just realized I wrote that I live in a warm climate, when I mean the opposite. This jacket will keep me warm [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Valerie2002 said:


> You look great on this navy jacket. It fits perfect on you. Elegant and chic. Since the black jacket is much thicker than the navy jacket. Can you share with us what kind of fabrics? Is it all wool?




Will check both when I get home later. I think both are wool but the black is heavier.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> FYI everyone the matching skirt from the Kristen Stewart photo is coming but has not yet arrived at my store yet, I feel like that's a must to go with the jacket although I try not to be too matchy matchy these days.. It's just too nice to pass up. I'm on the waiting list.


Do you know the price for the skirt?


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Do you know the price for the skirt?




No. I didn't ask. The skirt that I bought last year to go with my brasserie jacket was $2000. I am expecting it to be 1700-1800 but just guessing.


----------



## halliehallie

Bibi25260 said:


> Do you know the price for the skirt?




Don't know.


----------



## EmileH

Valerie2002 said:


> You look great on this navy jacket. It fits perfect on you. Elegant and chic. Since the black jacket is much thicker than the navy jacket. Can you share with us what kind of fabrics? Is it all wool?




The navy jacket is 94% wool and 6 % nylon. The black jacket is 100% wool.


----------



## tonkamama

halliehallie said:


> Thanks, Tonkamama. Are you thinking about pulling the trigger too? [emoji16]



Hehe, you read my mind...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Thank you chkpfbeliever, actually I have very developed arms and back, the sleeves are always too tight for me. The armholes are too small too, I alter some of the jackets by opening the armhole a bit. If I get a bigger size then it will be too loose around the waist. Have you tried the cardigans? They are much more easy to wear.



*ari*- Thank you for the tip.  I learned so much from the experts like you here about the alterations.  I love *Tonkamama*'s black cardigan as I can get more use of the cardi than a jacket.  Will need to try it out when I head to Vegas next month.

Keep those elegant looks coming.


----------



## halliehallie

tonkamama said:


> Hehe, you read my mind...




Totally worth it!!


----------



## Bibi25260

halliehallie said:


> Don't know.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> No. I didn't ask. The skirt that I bought last year to go with my brasserie jacket was $2000. I am expecting it to be 1700-1800 but just guessing.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## ari

How about the stockings to go with the suit?


----------



## tonkamama

chkpfbeliever said:


> *ari*- Thank you for the tip.  I learned so much from the experts like you here about the alterations.  I love *Tonkamama*'s black cardigan as I can get more use of the cardi than a jacket.  Will need to try it out when I head to Vegas next month.
> 
> Keep those elegant looks coming.



chkpfbeliever ~ Please do check out the cardigan and hope you will like it as much as I do.  Have fun at the Vegas!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> How about the stockings to go with the suit?




I love those special design stockings and I have quite a collection but I suppose they will be 300-500 euros. I might buy Kunert (they have a new design from Anja Gockel ), Hudson or Wolford for some 30 euros or any other similar brand coming up with a comparable design as I tend to rip them to quickly! Honestly it's not that I have to wear everything Chanel.


----------



## ari

Here I'm wearing Spring Collection pants.


----------



## ari

With an old cardigan.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I love those special design stockings and I have quite a collection but I suppose they will be 300-500 euros. I might buy Kunert (they have a new design from Anja Gockel ), Hudson or Wolford for some 30 euros or any other similar brand coming up with a comparable design as I tend to rip them to quickly! Honestly it's not that I have to wear everything Chanel.



I agree, I'm not even sure I like the Chanel ones.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> With an old cardigan.




Love this on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this on you!



Thank you, DH said I look like popeye the sailor's  wife, hahaha


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> With an old cardigan.




Adorable!
I considered such a pant in blue with my double breasted cardigan but I think I'm not slim enough for such large legs,,,


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Adorable!
> I considered such a pant in blue with my double breasted cardigan but I think I'm not slim enough for such large legs,,,



Thank you Pourquoipas! The blue one is gorgeous! Check out the singer in the opening of Cuba show, she is not model thin and she looked fantastic. The pale blue pants were sold out in Zurich, Berlin and London.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you, DH said I look like popeye the sailor's  wife, hahaha




Sounds like something my DH would say. He calls my roger viviers the pilgrim shoes.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I did but it runs a bit small and more fitted than my other jackets. So if you are undecided you might want to go up a size. Also the sleeves are very slim cut. You will definitely need them altered.  The shoulder pads are very small. So the shoulders are not too strong.
> 
> I like the fit a lot. I think I might have them take a few of my other jackets in just a tad at the waist to give me this more flattering fit.


Are the sleeves on the black jacket much more fitted than on the navy one? And do you know how the sleeves can be altered?


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Are the sleeves on the black jacket much more fitted than on the navy one? And do you know how the sleeves can be altered?




They are a bit more snug than the navy jacket. I assume there is a seam allowance that can be let out and I'm convinced that the Chanel tailors can do anything. I'm ok but if you have muscular arms you might need to let them out.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are a bit more snug than the navy jacket. I assume there is a seam allowance that can be let out and I'm convinced that the Chanel tailors can do anything. I'm ok but if you have muscular arms you might need to let them out.


Thank you, good to know. Trying to figure out if my mother will need to size up, she don't likes very fitted sleeves.
And now she wants the black jacket also (and the brown tweed version).


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you, good to know. Trying to figure out if my mother will need to size up, she don't likes very fitted sleeves.
> And now she wants the black jacket also (and the brown tweed version).




I thought about asking for the brown too. But I decided to be good. [emoji56]


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought about asking for the brown too. But I decided to be good. [emoji56]


She initially wanted only the brown one but since the price of the black is decent it's a potential too.
We'll have to see them in irl first, they haven't arrived yet in a few weeks here in Europe.
But you haven't seen the brown in irl? Maybe better if not, no temptation


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> She initially wanted only the brown one but since the price of the black is decent it's a potional too.
> We'll have to see them in irl first, they haven't arrived yet in a few weeks here in Europe.
> But you haven't seen the brown in irl? Maybe better if not, no temptation




Exactly. There were a few dresses that I liked in the fall collection. The fall collection looks very classic and just right for me.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Exactly. There were a few dresses that I liked in the fall collection. The fall collection looks very classic and just right for me.


I haven't seen my spelling error, sorry!
Did you laugh? It's alright if you did, I did. 

So you're saving for the fall collection.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Exactly. There were a few dresses that I liked in the fall collection. The fall collection looks very classic and just right for me.



Did you see this jacket? It's black with gold thread, I think it's lovely only too bad there's a front pocket for a smart phone, love the buttons.


----------



## EmileH

Bibi25260 said:


> Did you see this jacket? It's black with gold thread, I think it's lovely only too bad there's a front pocket for a smart phone, love the buttons.




Very pretty. Yeah. The pocket is weird. Didn't see your typo. I hardly see mine. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you, DH said I look like popeye the sailor's  wife, hahaha







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like something my DH would say. He calls my roger viviers the pilgrim shoes.




I'm sure it's a way to out their pride about their elegant wives! Mine is pesting me constantly [emoji12]but I prefer that largely over indifference[emoji57].


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you, DH said I look like popeye the sailor's  wife, hahaha



NOOOOO!  this is  great look!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like something my DH would say. He calls my roger viviers the pilgrim shoes.


YUP.  I had a pair very similar to the Vivier with the buckle several years ago.  I wore them to work and a patient made that exact comment and called them Pilgrim shoes.  

I wore red pants on one occasion in my life and they never saw the light of day again after my DH looked at me and asked me if I was planning on going to a bull fight.


----------



## bags to die for

If anyone is interested, I was told the Cuba t shirt from the runway would be priced around the AUD1k mark. And jackets seem a lot more expensive!


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> With an old cardigan.



Love this look.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Love this look.



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds like something my DH would say. He calls my roger viviers the pilgrim shoes.



Ahaha! I had to google pilgrim shoes, lol!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> NOOOOO!  this is  great look!
> Thank you!
> 
> YUP.  I had a pair very similar to the Vivier with the buckle several years ago.  I wore them to work and a patient made that exact comment and called them Pilgrim shoes.
> 
> I wore red pants on one occasion in my life and they never saw the light of day again after my DH looked at me and asked me if I was planning on going to a bull fight.



That's funny , lol!


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> Did you see this jacket? It's black with gold thread, I think it's lovely only too bad there's a front pocket for a smart phone, love the buttons.



Now I see everywhere pilgrim shoes.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Ahaha! I had to google pilgrim shoes, lol!




I was wondering if that would translate well! [emoji23]

Interesting about the prices on the Cuba collection.


----------



## EmileH

I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290


You look great. Casual chic. Nice vintage black jacket well put together.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290



You look chic!  

I tired the 90cm scarf but I think it looks too big maybe I will need a size 70cm for your exact look.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both. Just wanted to show how to dress down a jacket to get more use. I agree that the 70 cm scarves are easier to wear casually.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290




Great looks, just the right amount of casual for my taste!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290



Super look!


----------



## Selenet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290


You look amazing! I really like the color combination.


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Now I see everywhere pilgrim shoes.


You're funny. But they're actually boots...
What about the jacket?


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290


Love your casual chic look!


----------



## Selenet

Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket 
Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!


----------



## EmileH

Selenet said:


> Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket
> 
> Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!




You look great! What a pretty jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

The "cool" weather has allowed me to use my cardigans and jackets. Have worn my 16p cardigan at least three times in the past week! Here it is with my DVF dress and Louboutins for a luncheon:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> The "cool" weather has allowed me to use my cardigans and jackets. Have worn my 16p cardigan at least three times in the past week! Here it is with my DVF dress and Louboutins for a luncheon:




I love it. It's such a versatile piece.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290




PbP you look stunning!!! I LOVE this look!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> PbP you look stunning!!! I LOVE this look!




Oh thank you dear. Nothing special but better than running out of the house in yoga pants as seems to be the craze.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290




Love this look! What an amazing vintage jacket!



Selenet said:


> Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket
> 
> Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!




Cute jacket! Looks great on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it. It's such a versatile piece.




Thank you! I'm getting the most use out of it than any other piece. I'm too worried about the delicate tweed of the cruise jacket to use it around my kids. Although when I tried it on the other day my (almost) 4yo did say "ooh mommy, cool! I like it so much!" Which means she will get to have it some day. [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Love this look! What an amazing jacket




Thanks. This was my vestiaire gamble that turned out ok. I bought it to hold me over until my perfect black jacket came along. I wasn't willing to pay 7000-9000 for a used jacket from the book. Thank goodness.


----------



## tonkamama

Selenet said:


> Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket
> Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!



You look gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> The "cool" weather has allowed me to use my cardigans and jackets. Have worn my 16p cardigan at least three times in the past week! Here it is with my DVF dress and Louboutins for a luncheon:



You look gorgeous and entire look is fabulous!  .&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290



Great look! That is my type of casual! I can't dress very very casual. Love the turned up jeans, hate when they are long and don't show a bit of skin. My pet peeve is skinny long jeans covering everything  with converse trainers.


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> You're funny. But they're actually boots...
> What about the jacket?



I like the cut very much, but I don't like the gold threads. I have a couple of jackets with shiny threads and I find it difficult to wear them. I have one with gold, cream and brown that I can wear more often. But black and gold it will look always very formal.


----------



## ari

Selenet said:


> Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket
> Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!



Selenet, great outfit! I think these short jackets really need wide leg pants. It looks very balanced.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> The "cool" weather has allowed me to use my cardigans and jackets. Have worn my 16p cardigan at least three times in the past week! Here it is with my DVF dress and Louboutins for a luncheon:



ailoveresale, love it with the DVF dress!


----------



## ari

Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.




Another beautiful outfit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> The "cool" weather has allowed me to use my cardigans and jackets. Have worn my 16p cardigan at least three times in the past week! Here it is with my DVF dress and Louboutins for a luncheon:







ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.




Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!

Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.  
I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068




Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's. 


I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068




Would love to have a cream jacket too, my mother has one from 06 F/W plus the navy one Anne Hathaway wears In devil wear Prada, both are too big for me to even consider snatching them from her [emoji30]



This is the one my mother has, it's utterly gorgeous , a true statement piece, and compared to today's prices , it practically costs peanuts , think around 3700 or 4700,


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a day off. Yay! Here's how I'm wearing my lightweight vintage jacket today, hermes 70 cm scarf, farandole necklace, Kelly bracelet and Sofia Coppola LV bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363290




Love, love the whole look [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Would love to have a cream jacket too, my mother has one from 06 F/W plus the navy one Anne Hathaway wears In devil wear Prada, both are too big for me to even consider snatching them from her [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3364222
> 
> This is the one my mother has, it's utterly gorgeous , a true statement piece, and compared to today's prices , it practically costs peanuts , think around 3700 or 4700,




Lovely jacket. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's.
> 
> 
> I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.
> 
> View attachment 3364100




Pup this is gorgeous. Jealous


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Pup this is gorgeous. Jealous




Thank you. It would be ok in your climate and who knows, you might just see it. I believe it was 25% off compared to US prices in Paris when I bought it. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068



They never made the Blue Jasmine jacket for public consumption.  The closest I could come to this was the 2011 Cruise jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Would love to have a cream jacket too,* my mother has one from 06 F/W plus the navy one Anne Hathaway wears In devil wear Prada*, both are too big for me to even consider snatching them from her [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3364222
> 
> This is the one my mother has, it's utterly gorgeous , a true statement piece, and compared to today's prices , it practically costs peanuts , think around &#8364;3700 or &#8364;4700,



I have this in black and have worn it so much.  I almost popped for the white one as well, but told myself I didn't need another white jacket.

Here is my sad story about the Devil Loves Prada jacket...I actually bought it on sale and returned it.  I won't bore you with the details of why, but I will say that one shouldn't always listen to one's mother and we will leave it at that.   Needless to say, I regret returning it to this day.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's.
> 
> 
> I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.
> 
> View attachment 3364100



This is one of my all time favorite jackets!  Truthfully, I like it best without the frog closures.  Great purchase!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> This is one of my all time favorite jackets!  Truthfully, I like it best without the frog closures.  Great purchase!




Thanks. I like it best without the frog closures too. They just button on and off so that was a very easy fix.   It is very very warm. You would roast.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I like it best without the frog closures too. They just button on and off so that was a very easy fix.   It is very very warm. *You would roast.*



haha!  So true!   With global warming, Chanel jackets are becoming less and less wearable here 90% of the time.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.



Love your look!  The shoes are adorable!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> They never made the Blue Jasmine jacket for public consumption.  The closest I could come to this was the 2011 Cruise jacket.




I love that as well and it recently was on Vestiaire preowned for approx 2000 euros, I saw It to late...
But now I'm pretty sure or I hope a similar new one will come up in future collections..


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.



ari ~ so happy to see you in this jacket again, you look gorgeous.  &#128525;


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's.
> 
> 
> I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.
> 
> View attachment 3364100




So beautiful! It's such a pleasure to have jackets relating to nice places, imagine christmas in Salzburg, snow and cosy fireplaces ?


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I*'m tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined *but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068


That's a great idea, and I really don't see why not. There is no copyright laws for things like that it's just personal expression.


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> They never made the Blue Jasmine jacket for public consumption.  The closest I could come to this was the 2011 Cruise jacket.




Oh that's really gorgeous,you own  some exceptional pieces Gracekelly


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! The blue one is gorgeous! Check out the singer in the opening of Cuba show, she is not model thin and she looked fantastic. The pale blue pants were sold out in Zurich, Berlin and London.




I checked the singer, she's brillant and looks better than some of the models. You really have a sharp eye for details, I didn't catch the pants at first sight. I had some of those pants in the 70' so that might have left  me traumatised. I remember a yellow one with a print of brown crickets(!) sewn by my dear mom and a pale blue denim like the Chanel, should have kept it but I must try to find a pic to have a good laugh!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Selenet said:


> Here is my outfit from today. It's still not very warm here which is a good reason to wear a jacket
> 
> Wearing my Chanel jacket with Chanel trousers, Prada sandals, Comme des garçons striped shirt and bag and sunnies from Dolce & Gabbana. I really like this jacket, I think it's versatile enough and the details are so cute. I wish I could post more often but I always forget to take pictures!




Very fresh look, seems effortless!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.




Love everything !!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> ari ~ so happy to see you in this jacket again, you look gorgeous.  &#128525;



Thank you tonkamama, actually this is the second outing of this jacket. This year the spring is late.


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love everything !!



Thank you chkpfbeliever! Don't you think is too matchy?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I checked the singer, she's brillant and looks better than some of the models. You really have a sharp eye for details, I didn't catch the pants at first sight. I had some of those pants in the 70' so that might have left  me traumatised. I remember a yellow one with a print of brown crickets(!) sewn by my dear mom and a pale blue denim like the Chanel, should have kept it but I must try to find a pic to have a good laugh!


Ahaha! I remember this time! I had a pink one ))


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another beautiful outfit!



Thank you Pocketbook!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068


Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list. 
Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> 
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky




I love the jacket and your jeans.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> 
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky




Love it, I wouldn't say bulky rather not flimsy and you found a beautiful matching H bracelet in your collection! Makes me want to wear my colored Lesage soon


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky



Dear Ari you look fantastic &#128151;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Thank you chkpfbeliever! Don't you think is too matchy?



No, I think your pink Chanel purse breaks the matchy matchy and a nice soft pop of the neutrals.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky



Oh I love scrolling down the screen to see big beautiful photos !! This is a lovely jacket. Love how you can go totally formal with dressy pants or casual like the one you put together !


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky


Love this jacket with light jeans. So spring chic. Looks great.


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's.
> 
> 
> I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.
> 
> View attachment 3364100




I'm obsessed with that jacket!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks for both, thank you for keeping the job done of ever so inspiring outfits!
> 
> Now that my black jacket hunt is soon over I'm longing for exactly this cream jacket. But It was bespoke for Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine, so no chance to find it preloved. I liked the film and the way she tried to manage her looks even when her life crumbled.
> I found my Zara copy from good days where I would have called myself crazy spending a fortune on a JACKET. I'm tempted to fit It with vintage CC buttons and have it silk lined but of course it won't be close to a perfect fitting Chanel. Just kidding, copyrights..
> But why not?? I recently wore a Boss skater dress with a fitted navy cardigan and the only thing Chanel were my Slingbacks and a nice lady made a compliment about my 'Chanel' looks.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364067
> 
> Please one bespoke for simple lady &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;
> View attachment 3364068





How about this one from eBay?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this jacket is perfection. I would love one too. St. John tried to copy it last year and it was a disaster. In fact now that I have a few nice Chanel jackets I am ridding myself of all of my cheaper jackets and vowing to never again buy them. Nothing matches the construction of a Chanel jacket. I bought the Salzburg jacket which is not the same but is the closest thing I have seen. It is extremely heavy weight so don't even consider it unless you live in a cold climate. I would love a lighter weigh version like cate's.
> 
> 
> I do often mix my Chanel accessories with my nonchanel clothing to good effect. In fact, I feel funny wearing any one designer head to toe so I try to mix things up a bit. If it's a well constructed piece the Chanel accessories can definitely elevate a look.
> 
> View attachment 3364100




the Salzburg jacket is the ultimate jacket! I tried it for the 3d time in April in London, and for the 3 d time I decided against just because it is too warm, if I lived in London it could be worn almost all year. Where I live I could only wear it during spring and fall and they are usually short.  But I love it!


Baglover121 said:


> Would love to have a cream jacket too, my mother has one from 06 F/W plus the navy one Anne Hathaway wears In devil wear Prada, both are too big for me to even consider snatching them from her [emoji30]
> 
> View attachment 3364222
> 
> This is the one my mother has, it's utterly gorgeous , a true statement piece, and compared to today's prices , it practically costs peanuts , think around 3700 or 4700,



This is beautiful jacket, love that is a bit longer.



gracekelly said:


> They never made the Blue Jasmine jacket for public consumption.  The closest I could come to this was the 2011 Cruise jacket.



This is gorgeous! 



gracekelly said:


> Love your look!  The shoes are adorable!




Thank you gracekelly! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket and your jeans.



Thank you Pocketbook!



Pourquoipas said:


> Love it, I wouldn't say bulky rather not flimsy and you found a beautiful matching H bracelet in your collection! Makes me want to wear my colored Lesage soon



I think it will look better with heels and slightly looser pants.



tonkamama said:


> Dear Ari you look fantastic [emoji175]



Thank you tonkamama!



chkpfbeliever said:


> No, I think your pink Chanel purse breaks the matchy matchy and a nice soft pop of the neutrals.



Thank you, I was thinking that a white bag would have been better.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh I love scrolling down the screen to see big beautiful photos !! This is a lovely jacket. Love how you can go totally formal with dressy pants or casual like the one you put together !



So kind of you chkpfbeliever! I still don't know how to shrink the photos.



Valerie2002 said:


> Love this jacket with light jeans. So spring chic. Looks great.



Thank you Valerie,



Lisab68 said:


> How about this one from eBay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365589




This one looks perfect -it is fitted and will look perfect on.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for your nice words everyone.
> 
> Welcome Serva! We ladies who like nice things seem to all like the same things. Good luck finding your jacket. I'm sure you will love it.
> 
> Here are the reference numbers although all I think you have to say is I want the Paris Rome little black jacket. They will know.
> 
> View attachment 3361366



Thank you!!!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Finally good weather for my Seoul jackets.



That's a lovely fresh look for spring! Thank you for the inspirational outfits. I think the new jackets are much more wearable for warmer weather. Oh and another request: would love to see a photo of your jackets hanging in the wardrobe. Sort of like a Chanel jacket convention.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> That's a lovely fresh look for spring! Thank you for the inspirational outfits. I think the new jackets are much more wearable for warmer weather. Oh and another request: would love to see a photo of your jackets hanging in the wardrobe. Sort of like a Chanel jacket convention.



I for one will never do this because then I would have to acknowledge to myself how many I have.  Plus they are spread out in 4 closets.  Too much work to get them in one place


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> That's a lovely fresh look for spring! Thank you for the inspirational outfits. I think the new jackets are much more wearable for warmer weather. Oh and another request: would love to see a photo of your jackets hanging in the wardrobe. Sort of like a Chanel jacket convention.



Thank you ladysarah! I'll try to make a family photo soon ))


----------



## ari

Today is a camellia day - little lace camellia jacket and camellia jeans. These are the jeans I wanted so much, it was difficult to find, but they are a bit strange in terms of fit.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today is a camellia day - little lace camellia jacket and camellia jeans. These are the jeans I wanted so much, it was difficult to find, but they are a bit strange in terms of fit.




I love this on you! Jacket and jeans! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today is a camellia day - little lace camellia jacket and camellia jeans. These are the jeans I wanted so much, it was difficult to find, but they are a bit strange in terms of fit.




Perfect, they look well fitting anyway!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today is a camellia day - little lace camellia jacket and camellia jeans. These are the jeans I wanted so much, it was difficult to find, but they are a bit strange in terms of fit.



Great outfit!  So glad I kept a pair almost identical to these.  I love this style because it makes your legs look so long.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this on you! Jacket and jeans! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Pocketbook! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect, they look well fitting anyway!




Pourquoipas, thank you, they are very high waisted with low crotch - I had to alter them a bit as I hate low crotch, also very close fitting around the butt and upper leg, I like the when the wide leg starts above the butt. Does this make sense ?


gracekelly said:


> Great outfit!  So glad I kept a pair almost identical to these.  I love this style because it makes your legs look so long.



Thank you gracekelly! They do look a lot like the ones from the 1970, don't they?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you gracekelly! They do look a lot like the ones from the 1970, don't they?



They do!  The pair I have are about 10 years old!  I think I wore them once.  Today I pulled them out to try on and I am happy to say they fit and looked great!   The only thing I realized that I must have had them hemmed whilst wearing  towering high heels so I better get used to wearing  4 inchers again!   Love shopping in my closet

Your look with the cropped jacket is just great and I am going to copy it with this jacket.


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> They do!  The pair I have are about 10 years old!  I think I wore them once.  Today I pulled them out to try on and I am happy to say they fit and looked great!   The only thing I realized that I must have had them hemmed whilst wearing  towering high heels so I better get used to wearing  4 inchers again!   Love shopping in my closet
> 
> Your look with the cropped jacket is just great and I am going to copy it with this jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?




DH and I are out at lunch. We both think it looks great on you. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?



Looks perfect!  The hem trim looks like it matches the trim on the sleeve.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH and I are out at lunch. We both think it looks great on you. [emoji4]







gracekelly said:


> Looks perfect!  The hem trim looks like it matches the trim on the sleeve.




Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;. I still have 10lbs of baby weight to lose so I wasn't sure about the fit in the chest/arm area.
I'm waiting to see if it will be included in the sale, although I doubt it. The hem does match the trim on the cardigan and it's very wearable!


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?




I like the complete outfit with the cardigan, but I am not a big fan of the drop waistline style. But if you like it, get it!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?




This is a nice dress to consider and it matches the cardigan very well.
I'm actually trying to find at this moment some perfect dress or skirt to match the C16 black jacket and I tend pick navy or black like this dress. But the jackets and cardigans in black might stand out more with other colors so I'm not sure if it's the way to go.
I like this dress, maybe you can get it on sale indeed. For myself if it had small arms it would be perfect, like this I would always wear a jacket on top to feel dressed enough. Black dresses are easy to find but this being a Chanel I suppose it's top fit and quality.


----------



## Myrkur

I just had to share these photos with you ladies. I love Phoebe Tonkin, but she looks even more amazing in these photos with her Chanel jacket!!! Sooo casually chic


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> They do!  The pair I have are about 10 years old!  I think I wore them once.  Today I pulled them out to try on and I am happy to say they fit and looked great!   The only thing I realized that I must have had them hemmed whilst wearing  towering high heels so I better get used to wearing  4 inchers again!   Love shopping in my closet
> 
> Your look with the cropped jacket is just great and I am going to copy it with this jacket.



I just had to tell you how gorgeous that looks!  Simply devine, love the shorter jacket, pin and bag with it.  The cream is so feminine and pretty!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Myrkur said:


> I just had to share these photos with you ladies. I love Phoebe Tonkin, but she looks even more amazing in these photos with her Chanel jacket!!! Sooo casually chic
> 
> View attachment 3369270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369271
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369272




Never heard of her but I'd love to wear my jacket in the South of France indeed and not under constant pouring rain in Central Europe.
I WOULDN'T NEED a Chanel jacket there either.
Desperate for sun[emoji274][emoji274][emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]
I'd keep the hat though 
And this jacket ...,
Too nice


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> I just had to share these photos with you ladies. I love Phoebe Tonkin, but she looks even more amazing in these photos with her Chanel jacket!!! Sooo casually chic
> 
> View attachment 3369270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369271
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369272




This outfit is totally you. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> I just had to tell you how gorgeous that looks!  Simply devine, love the shorter jacket, pin and bag with it.  The cream is so feminine and pretty!



Thank you Miss Pamella!  



audreylita said:


>



Thanks audreylita!


----------



## papertiger

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?



Late to the party but it's a total  from me


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I loved all her outfits in the movie. She looked like she didn't have any other clothes than Chanel. Cream/black jacket is on my list.
> Here is my last year lesage jacket. Looks quite bulky



That jacket's fabric is pure art. What a pleasure just to look at it  so how lovely to own and wear it.


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> I like the complete outfit with the cardigan, but I am not a big fan of the drop waistline style. But if you like it, get it!!!




Yes the drop waist can be tricky but this one has a tighter panel around the tummy area which helps. Thanks!



Pourquoipas said:


> This is a nice dress to consider and it matches the cardigan very well.
> I'm actually trying to find at this moment some perfect dress or skirt to match the C16 black jacket and I tend pick navy or black like this dress. But the jackets and cardigans in black might stand out more with other colors so I'm not sure if it's the way to go.
> I like this dress, maybe you can get it on sale indeed. For myself if it had small arms it would be perfect, like this I would always wear a jacket on top to feel dressed enough. Black dresses are easy to find but this being a Chanel I suppose it's top fit and quality.




Yes I like it but not sure I love  it at full price! [emoji12]



papertiger said:


> Late to the party but it's a total  from me




Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> They do!  The pair I have are about 10 years old!  I think I wore them once.  Today I pulled them out to try on and I am happy to say they fit and looked great!   The only thing I realized that I must have had them hemmed whilst wearing  towering high heels so I better get used to wearing  4 inchers again!   Love shopping in my closet
> 
> Your look with the cropped jacket is just great and I am going to copy it with this jacket.




These look fantastic! Please share the modeling pictures with the jeans! BTW the wide Chanel jeans are a bit short -to show the shoes.



ailoveresale said:


> Opinions please...what are your thoughts on this dress to match my cardigan?




I like the dress on you. I tried but it look strange on me. With the cardi is just fab.


Myrkur said:


> I just had to share these photos with you ladies. I love Phoebe Tonkin, but she looks even more amazing in these photos with her Chanel jacket!!! Sooo casually chic
> 
> View attachment 3369270
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369271
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369272




Cute!


papertiger said:


> That jacket's fabric is pure art. What a pleasure just to look at it  so how lovely to own and wear it.




Thank you papertiger !


----------



## ari

Today I have somewhat conservative meeting, here is my Chanel heavy silk skirt from Cruise collection, I haven't worn it as is a bit  school girlish for me, with a vintage belt.


----------



## ari

How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Today I have somewhat conservative meeting, here is my Chanel heavy silk skirt from Cruise collection, I haven't worn it as is a bit  school girlish for me, with a vintage belt.



You don't look like a school girl to me 



ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.



nor me, but the cream under softens it


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.




I like the whole look! I think it's great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.




I think it's beautiful black pink and some cream
I just found a blush silk blouse for my black cruise jacket, the black tie is top!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.


Not keen on black with pink either as it's such a strong contrast. But like PT said, the cream mellows it and works beautifully with the whole silhouette. Another winning look I think - and looking forward to to the Chanel jacket convention.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.



I like black and pink or navy blue and pink.  Very preppy!


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> You don't look like a school girl to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor me, but the cream under softens it



papertiger, thank you! You are right the cream works well.
I love the skirt, it looks great when I walk, but it is not my style. I prefer pants.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the whole look! I think it's great.




Pocketbook, thank you!


Pourquoipas said:


> I think it's beautiful black pink and some cream
> I just found a blush silk blouse for my black cruise jacket, the black tie is top!



Thank you Pourquoipas! The blush blouse would look fab with your black jacket. Please post some mod pictures! My blouse is D&G and it comes with this removable bow, which is very Chanel.



ladysarah said:


> Not keen on black with pink either as it's such a strong contrast. But like PT said, the cream mellows it and works beautifully with the whole silhouette. Another winning look I think - and looking forward to to the Chanel jacket convention.



Thank you ladysarah! I need to organize a bit my wardrobe in order to do it.



gracekelly said:


> I like black and pink or navy blue and pink.  Very preppy!




Thank you gracekelly, I love navy and pink.


----------



## ari

Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015




White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
> This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370650




I love your outfit. Is your necklace two ten stations hooked together?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love your outfit. Is your necklace two ten stations hooked together?




Thank you Pup. It's 10+5+5+5 I deliberately bought bits to add flexibility and I don't mind seeing some clasps. One day I'd love an extra 10 if I don't fall out of love with the Alhambra or one lovely magic pendant like yours..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Pup. It's 10+5+5+5 I deliberately bought bits to add flexibility and I don't mind seeing some clasps. One day I'd love an extra 10 if I don't fall out of love with the Alhambra or one lovely magic pendant like yours..




Thanks for the info. I like really long necklaces. Like the length of Chanel costume jewelry which is generally 110 cm. So I'm planning to get a 20 and a bracelet to hook together to add up to 110 cm. someone said I should get two tens and a bracelet instead.. I was afraid of all the clasps but I wouldn't notice yours unless I was looking closely. It looks great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I like really long necklaces. Like the length of Chanel costume jewelry which is generally 110 cm. So I'm planning to get a 20 and a bracelet to hook together to add up to 110 cm. someone said I should get two tens and a bracelet instead.. I was afraid of all the clasps but I wouldn't notice yours unless I was looking closely. It looks great.




Both options work fine but it's true that 20 alone is a bit short anyway..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Both options work fine but it's true that 20 alone is a bit short anyway..




Thanks for the info!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015



Have never seen this jacket before and I love it.  Great look!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
> This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370650



Thank you Pourquoipas! The silk blouse looks fantastic with your jacket. Love the necklace ! Very stylish look! 
The black jacket from act 1 has arrived in Germany, so next week I'll go to try it.



gracekelly said:


> Have never seen this jacket before and I love it.  Great look!




Thank you, gracekelly! I bought it last year in Washington DC, actually it was the only thing I liked from the summer sale 2015. Let's see what this sale has to offer.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! The silk blouse looks fantastic with your jacket. Love the necklace ! Very stylish look!
> The black jacket from act 1 has arrived in Germany, so next week I'll go to try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, gracekelly! I bought it last year in Washington DC, actually it was the only thing I liked from the summer sale 2015. Let's see what this sale has to offer.




Good news, hope it will be there soon. I got no such message yet,only an invitation for some make-up event


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Good news, hope it will be there soon. I got no such message yet,only an invitation for some make-up event




I can give you my SM contact details, she is in Berlin and can ship anywhere in Europe for free.
The Pre-sale starts at 8 of June.&#127870;[emoji323]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I can give you my SM contact details, she is in Berlin and can ship anywhere in Europe for free.
> The Pre-sale starts at 8 of June.[emoji898][emoji323]




Actually that'll be great. I always try to sort it out with my local SA but it's good to have an efficient contact in a big city store as it works mysterious ways here. Thank you Ari if you can PM me!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015



Oh how I love this jacket ARI, I've seen caroline Fleming wearing it too, and looks incredibly chic, 



Pourquoipas said:


> White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
> This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370650




Love the whole look pourquoipas,


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Oh how I love this jacket ARI, I've seen caroline Fleming wearing it too, and looks incredibly chic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole look pourquoipas,



Thank you Baglover! The material is a bit stiff, but looks nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Oh how I love this jacket ARI, I've seen caroline Fleming wearing it too, and looks incredibly chic,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the whole look pourquoipas,




Thank you dear baglover[emoji847]


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
> This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370650





ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015





ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.



Admirng these outfits, Ari I think the pink jacket works beautifully and I love the skirt!


----------



## periogirl28

Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364




Purism at its best paired with a WG JUC!
I could never wear bermudas but it looks great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Purism at its best paired with a WG JUC!
> I could never wear bermudas but it looks great on you!



Thank you very much for the positive comment!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364




Cute look! Totally works!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute look! Totally works!



Thank you so much!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364



What a cool look!  Very few people can pull this off and you do it so well!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I can give you my SM contact details, she is in Berlin and can ship anywhere in Europe for free.
> The Pre-sale starts at 8 of June.&#127870;[emoji323]



Wonder if the US boutiques and dept stores will follow suit?


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> What a cool look!  Very few people can pull this off and you do it so well!




My goodness, that's praise indeed! Thank you!


----------



## tonkamama

My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...

I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;

However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol&#128513;


I will post a mod shot tomorrow....


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364



Love this pairing &#128525;  So chic!


----------



## tonkamama

Ari ~ you rock!  Super gorgeous pairings!!  &#128525;&#128525;Love how you wear your Chanel jackets! &#128151; 



ari said:


> Today I have somewhat conservative meeting, here is my Chanel heavy silk skirt from Cruise collection, I haven't worn it as is a bit  school girlish for me, with a vintage belt.





ari said:


> How do you like it with the pink jacket? I don't like much black/pink combo.





ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015


----------



## tonkamama

Elegant and classy &#128149;&#128079;



Pourquoipas said:


> White buttons, white Birkin, white Marlene pants! Stylish!!
> This is the silk blouse, a bargain Autograph by M&S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370650


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....




Thanks for the info! I'm considering the gold one too. My thoughts exactly about it going with my gold Birkin. [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Love this pairing &#128525;  So chic!



Thank you, coming from stylish you, it means a lot.


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol&#128513;
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....



Thank you for sharing, looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...[emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....




What a clever SA to pair your outfit with your bag. I actually love the colors of the left jacket and it was my first choice and I'd prefer anything without zips. But black is never wrong and one might get more wear of monochromatic black.
Hope you can make up your mind!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Elegant and classy [emoji177][emoji122]




[emoji255][emoji255][emoji3]


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....




I'm liking the gold one more each day, it's a bit  loud, but I think it works, 

Can't wait to see your mod pics


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364




The whole thing is just spot on, city chic [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....




Can't wait to see your mod shot!
I tried on the gold/black jacket and it did not suit my coloring well... [emoji15]. I did however request the black one! One cannot have too many little black jackets, right?


----------



## tonkamama

I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.

Black size 38






Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)








tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol&#128513;
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....


----------



## chowlover2

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


Just browsing through threads, but that gold jacket is perfection on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




Very tricky tonkamama, I'd say I prefer gold especially if you own another 4 pocket black jacket but pictures of black jackets don't always do justice as black is plain on color pictures. I guess that's why the campaign was in BW again!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> The whole thing is just spot on, city chic [emoji106]&#127995;



Tank you, sorry for the late reply!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> The whole thing is just spot on, city chic [emoji106]&#127995;



Thank you, sorry for the late reply!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



If you could only chose 1 and you love the Gold go for it. It really looks great on you, the tweed colour combination is more unique, especially if you already have other black Chanel jackets. Bonus is that it is just perfect with your Gold B!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Admirng these outfits, Ari I think the pink jacket works beautifully and I love the skirt!




Thank you periogirl!



periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364



periogirl, this is very beautiful look on you! Unexpected, but quite elegant!



gracekelly said:


> Wonder if the US boutiques and dept stores will follow suit?




gracekelly, USA sale is usually earlier than Europe.



tonkamama said:


> My beautiful and stylish ladies in Chanle...
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that NM may not carry the 16A jacket in black with buttons (the one PP bought).  They have the zipper version, same price so I am not sure...&#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> However, I sort of reserved the gold/gray/blk jacket, it is priced $5,950 and material is little bit thicker but it works with my local climate.  My NM SA suggested me to get the gold/gray/blk jacket cus I have too many black jackets and it goes so well with my gold B... Lol[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a mod shot tomorrow....







tonkamama said:


> Ari ~ you rock!  Super gorgeous pairings!!  [emoji7][emoji7]Love how you wear your Chanel jackets! [emoji175]







tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




tonkamama, I love the gold jacket on you, it is so striking! 
I have only one Chanel black jacket, and it is not the typical 4 pocket one. So I def will get the black, but I hope it is with buttons, as I love Chanel buttons. 
The gold one is more prettier to me, but on me it wouldn't  look so good, as I have big upper body.
Thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




Yes I agree. The 36 is best. I love the gold on you. If you have black go with the gold.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




If you do get the black go to the boutique and get the ones with the buttons. I think it looks better with buttons. Plus it sound like it's less expensive?


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



Gold.
Simply put, it looks incredible on you,


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you periogirl!
> 
> 
> 
> periogirl, this is very beautiful look on you! Unexpected, but quite elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracekelly, USA sale is usually earlier than Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonkamama, I love the gold jacket on you, it is so striking!
> I have only one Chanel black jacket, and it is not the typical 4 pocket one. So I def will get the black, but I hope it is with buttons, as I love Chanel buttons.
> The gold one is more prettier to me, but on me it wouldn't  look so good, as I have big upper body.
> Thank you for the kind compliment!



Thank you Ari! It's great to have feedback from the ladies here, as I admire and respect your individual Chanel styles.


----------



## ladysarah

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



That is the hardest decision ever- you look marvellous in both and I practically never enable. I use my black Chanel jacket the most, but my coloured tweeds always get a compliment, if that helps at all... which probably doesn't....


----------



## PhoenixH

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



I vote for the gold and definitely size 36! You look amazing &#128525;


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


I agree with the majority. If you already have a black jacket go with gold, if not the black is stunning. Either way you look amazing in both


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


PS get both!


----------



## tonkamama

chowlover2 said:


> Just browsing through threads, but that gold jacket is perfection on you!



Thank you and your chow babies are so cute&#128054;&#128054;.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies for helping me making the decision.  Your opinions and analysis are important to me.  

Unfortunately I can only get one and I am torn between ... Get that "wow" piece or something I can wear all the time without making excuses  

I will find time this weekend visiting the boutique and try on the black version with buttons (if they have one in my size).  Thanks PP, I love yours with the the buttons.  




Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I agree. The 36 is best. I love the gold on you. If you have black go with the gold.





Baglover121 said:


> Gold.
> Simply put, it looks incredible on you,





ladysarah said:


> That is the hardest decision ever- you look marvellous in both and I practically never enable. I use my black Chanel jacket the most, but my coloured tweeds always get a compliment, if that helps at all... which probably doesn't....





PhoenixH said:


> I vote for the gold and definitely size 36! You look amazing &#128525;





Hanna Flaneur said:


> I agree with the majority. If you already have a black jacket go with gold, if not the black is stunning. Either way you look amazing in both





Pourquoipas said:


> Very tricky tonkamama, I'd say I prefer gold especially if you own another 4 pocket black jacket but pictures of black jackets don't always do justice as black is plain on color pictures. I guess that's why the campaign was in BW again!


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies for helping me making the decision.  Your opinions and analysis are important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can only get one and I am torn between ... Get that "wow" piece or something I can wear all the time without making excuses
> 
> 
> 
> I will find time this weekend visiting the boutique and try on the black version with buttons (if they have one in my size).  Thanks PP, I love yours with the the buttons.




I can't wait to see what you decide/ your action pics. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies for helping me making the decision.  Your opinions and analysis are important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can only get one and I am torn between ... Get that "wow" piece or something I can wear all the time without making excuses
> 
> 
> 
> I will find time this weekend visiting the boutique and try on the black version with buttons (if they have one in my size).  Thanks PP, I love yours with the the buttons.




Thank you. Definitely get the one that you think you will use most. I have made the mistake of getting wow pieces that I don't wear a lot. It's a waste to have $ sitting in the closet. Good luck!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



Go with the gold.  It has such style and the weave is beautiful.  There are such wonderful colors in there that you have many style options.   There will always be a black jacket out there for you.


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#55357;&#56833; but my wallet does not agree with me &#55357;&#56834;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


Love both on you!
My mother is planning to get both (black with buttons) but still waiting to arrive in boutique.
But if you have to choose: gold! Another black jacket will come


----------



## Ici

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



The gold tweed is really special, and stunning on you!  Definitely go with the gold.  If money was no issue, I would love to pick up the gold myself.


----------



## rhm

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#55357;&#56833; but my wallet does not agree with me &#55357;&#56834;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


I ordered the same style of the gold button jacket in black and the brown multi color! 

I usually wear 34 so I ordered them but sometimes I do need to size up to 36 so we'll see. 
My SA did tell me the jackets fit true to size. 

I thought both jackets were extremely well priced? The last few seasons' jackets, especially the last airport collection, were priced so high that I have been waiting for the sales season. But I just spent all my sales money on these new babies! 

To all other fellow Pfers, if you want these style jackets either colors, go get them now as they are selling like pancakes!


----------



## kklump26

IrisCole said:


> I almost hate to say this, but my favorite look from the ones above is Paris Hilton's...



Lol, me too. I think its the jeans that really make it work. It freshen's up the heavy, oldness of the jacket


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)


Wow! I loved the gold one on you. You definitely look stunning with the gold one. The shoulder doesn't look big at all. The tweed and color combination are very rich and special. Still has that classic look. Very versatile and chic. I wish i can wear that here. Unfortunately it's too warm where I live. I've reserved the black with button sz 34. Wonder I should change to sz 36. The 16C black jacket  in sz 36 fits me very comfortable. Because I like it more causal look than formal.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Definitely get the one that you think you will use most. I have made the mistake of getting wow pieces that I don't wear a lot. It's a waste to have $ sitting in the closet. Good luck!



I know, I have few of those sitting in my closet collecting dusts like the Isabel Marnt embroidered jacket with peacock feathers... It's a beautiful piece, like art...  But I don't  want all that attention when I just go for a quiet dinner with DH....&#128514;  

I think I can dress and tune down the gold Chanel jacket with jeans (I live in jeans anyway), after all Chanel tweed jacket is very classy.


----------



## tonkamama

gracekelly said:


> Go with the gold.  It has such style and the weave is beautiful.  There are such wonderful colors in there that you have many style options.   There will always be a black jacket out there for you.



Hehe, I love the gold patterns, I can see there are lots of works putting in...the tweed detail is very beautiful.  

I already think about the colors of my handbags to go with this jacket...


----------



## tonkamama

Bibi25260 said:


> Love both on you!
> My mother is planning to get both (black with buttons) but still waiting to arrive in boutique.
> But if you have to choose: gold! Another black jacket will come



Great decision to get both!  Your mother is a stylish lady.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I know, I have few of those sitting in my closet collecting dusts like the Isabel Marnt embroidered jacket with peacock feathers... It's a beautiful piece, like art...  But I don't  want all that attention when I just go for a quiet dinner with DH....[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can dress and tune down the gold Chanel jacket with jeans (I live in jeans anyway), after all Chanel tweed jacket is very classy.




That sounds beautiful.

The gold jacket is breathtakingly beautiful on you and doesn't look too fussy with jeans. I love it with your gold birkin. I'm heading to my store tomorrow with my black jacket for alterations and I'll ask to see the gold. Although I shouldn't.


----------



## tonkamama

Lci ~ Thank you, I fall in love with the gold jacket the moment I put it on....  With mixture of  white, black and gray tweed the jacket looks more special and unique.  



Ici said:


> The gold tweed is really special, and stunning on you!  Definitely go with the gold.  If money was no issue, I would love to pick up the gold myself.



Valerie2002 ~ I feel the size of 16A fits the same as the 16C.  Can you ask to call you when both sizes come in so you can try both and decide?  I love the shoulder design too... &#10084;&#65039; 



Valerie2002 said:


> Wow! I loved the gold one on you. You definitely look stunning with the gold one. The shoulder doesn't look big at all. The tweed and color combination are very rich and special. Still has that classic look. Very versatile and chic. I wish i can wear that here. Unfortunately it's too warm where I live. I've reserved the black with button sz 34. Wonder I should change to sz 36. The 16C black jacket  in sz 36 fits me very comfortable. Because I like it more causal look than formal.


----------



## tonkamama

Yes rhm the jacket fits TTS.  Stay with your regular size, unless you want more relax style like the black one I posted earlier.  These jackets are well priced by Chanel standard because they changed the lining and maybe few minor details.  The gold buttons are stunning.  Please post mod shot when you get the jacket.  



rhm said:


> I ordered the same style of the gold button jacket in black and the brown multi color!
> 
> I usually wear 34 so I ordered them but sometimes I do need to size up to 36 so we'll see.
> My SA did tell me the jackets fit true to size.
> 
> I thought both jackets were extremely well priced? The last few seasons' jackets, especially the last airport collection, were priced so high that I have been waiting for the sales season. But I just spent all my sales money on these new babies!
> 
> To all other fellow Pfers, if you want these style jackets either colors, go get them now as they are selling like pancakes!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds beautiful.
> 
> The gold jacket is breathtakingly beautiful on you and doesn't look too fussy with jeans. I love it with your gold birkin. I'm heading to my store tomorrow with my black jacket for alterations and I'll ask to see the gold. Although I shouldn't.



Thanks PP and please let us know how you like the gold tweed jacket... enjoy your visit at the boutique


----------



## nicole0612

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




The gold looks stunning in you. A special jacket but still versatile. I think the fit looks perfect. I love your modeling shots.


----------



## rhm

Bibi25260 said:


> I found a pic of the black jacket!



Has anyone ever had experience getting Chanel skirts tailored?

I just bought this jacket and I was wondering if skirts can be lengthened?

I wear most of my skirts covering my knees or below. 

I want to get the skirt before it sells out as most stores are already sold out on these!


----------



## Bibi25260

rhm said:


> Has anyone ever had experience getting Chanel skirts tailored?
> 
> I just bought this jacket and I was wondering if skirts can be lengthened?
> 
> I wear most of my skirts covering my knees or below.
> 
> I want to get the skirt before it sells out as most stores are already sold out on these!


I think the skirt on Kirsten is shortened.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> I can't wait to see what you decide/ your action pics. [emoji3]



Waiting for triple points event at NM, this time Chanel is included .


----------



## tonkamama

nicole0612 said:


> The gold looks stunning in you. A special jacket but still versatile. I think the fit looks perfect. I love your modeling shots.



Thank you Nicole...  &#128522;


----------



## lyseiki8

Dear Chanel lovers - WOW to all the beautiful jackets here.  I found a preloved jacket but it is missing a button  &#8230;  can anyone here please tell me if I can get it fixed at a local boutique?  Do you know if there is an in-house TAILOR in all the boutiques or selectively &#8230;  Thank you!!


----------



## lyseiki8

ladysarah said:


> Yes please we would very much appreciate the photos. Over the years I bought a couple of jackets myself, but I find cashmere cardigan/jackets are what gets the most use for my lifestyle. Cardigans are also quite expensive but go on sale almost every season, plus much easier to find good fit. Jackets can be difficult to buy without needing at least some alterations.



Hi ladysarah - I just found this thread and I enjoyed reading through the postings.  I have a question about your cashmere cardigans.  Do you hand wash them?    Or any of the ladies here  ..


----------



## Pourquoipas

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers - WOW to all the beautiful jackets here.  I found a preloved jacket but it is missing a button    can anyone here please tell me if I can get it fixed at a local boutique?  Do you know if there is an in-house TAILOR in all the boutiques or selectively   Thank you!!




They can often find the buttons for you but I'm not sure how far back they can go. I found an exact replacement (elephant buttons) for a vintage jacket on the bay, good luck! I don't think they all have own in store tailors but they always work with one. Buttons enquiries will probably go through headquarters.


----------



## lyseiki8

Pourquoipas said:


> They can often find the buttons for you but I'm not sure how far back they can go. I found an exact replacement (elephant buttons) for a vintage jacket on the bay, good luck! I don't think they all have own in store tailors but they always work with one. Buttons enquiries will probably go through headquarters.



Hi Pourquoipas - Thank you very much!!  This is so helpful.  Do I have to stop in at the boutique or is there a number I can call?


----------



## Pourquoipas

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi Pourquoipas - Thank you very much!!  This is so helpful.  Do I have to stop in at the boutique or is there a number I can call?




Personally I think you need to go to a boutique unless you contact customer service with a pic and enquiry. Never tried but why not?


----------



## lyseiki8

Pourquoipas said:


> Personally I think you need to go to a boutique unless you contact customer service with a pic and enquiry. Never tried but why not?


Got it, I will try the boutique route.  Again, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Baglover121

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers - WOW to all the beautiful jackets here.  I found a preloved jacket but it is missing a button    can anyone here please tell me if I can get it fixed at a local boutique?  Do you know if there is an in-house TAILOR in all the boutiques or selectively   Thank you!!




Can you post a picture? 

Some buttons are limited to the year jackets are manufactured in, for example the buttons on my LA cruise cardigan, have the cc logo LA , printed on them, would be impossible to find a spare, 

 dropping by a store and inquiring, can never hurt, they might. 
Otherwise, you can buy buttons from vintage stores, and use them? Sometimes it's easier to buy a set of buttons, than tracking down one,


----------



## Millicat

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



I absolutely *LOVE* the gold one on you, the colouring aswell as the fit are perfect for you, this is definitely your look.


----------



## luckylove

lyseiki8 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers - WOW to all the beautiful jackets here.  I found a preloved jacket but it is missing a button    can anyone here please tell me if I can get it fixed at a local boutique?  Do you know if there is an in-house TAILOR in all the boutiques or selectively   Thank you!!



Hi! congratulations on your jacket! I was told that Chanel maintains inventory of previously issued buttons which are stored in Paris.  If you have a local boutique, they can facilitate obtaining the matching button.  They did the same for me years ago on a piece.  Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29]. 

Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100. 

And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.


----------



## kat99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29].
> 
> Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100.
> 
> And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.




You have the two best jackets of the season!!


----------



## kat99

tonkamama said:


> I know, I have few of those sitting in my closet collecting dusts like the Isabel Marnt embroidered jacket with peacock feathers... It's a beautiful piece, like art...  But I don't  want all that attention when I just go for a quiet dinner with DH....[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can dress and tune down the gold Chanel jacket with jeans (I live in jeans anyway), after all Chanel tweed jacket is very classy.




You look gorgeous in both jackets!! I would get the gold, however if you will always be thinking of the black, I'd get that one first. It's up to you and I understand the dilemma...I've opted for other colors/styles only to regret I didn't get the black later. However, it sounds like your personal favorite is the gold, and that one is my favorite on you too!


----------



## EmileH

kat99 said:


> You have the two best jackets of the season!!




Thank you. They were too good to pass up and the price points are very fair. I thought the black was going to cost much more. My SA came through big for me. They are selling out fast. I knew I would regret not getting both. Im waiting for the skirt. The whole collection is divine. So classically French. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Millicat

ari said:


> Today is a camellia day - little lace camellia jacket and camellia jeans. These are the jeans I wanted so much, it was difficult to find, but they are a bit strange in terms of fit.



Love this look !
I like all your outfits in this thread actually


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29].
> 
> Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100.
> 
> And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.



PP ~ you bought the two most beautiful jackets &#128525;&#128525;. Now waiting for your mod shot.  Btw... I am texting my Chanel SA now for the black...  I hope she comes back and tell me it's sold out


----------



## tonkamama

kat99 said:


> You look gorgeous in both jackets!! I would get the gold, however if you will always be thinking of the black, I'd get that one first. It's up to you and I understand the dilemma...I've opted for other colors/styles only to regret I didn't get the black later. However, it sounds like your personal favorite is the gold, and that one is my favorite on you too!



Thank you Kat   my heart is craving for the gold, but I can't get the black out of my mind either.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29].
> 
> Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100.
> 
> And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.



The gold is just so beautiful!  I'm sure you will get a lot of mileage out of it.  There are so many colors in there that you can really wear with so many things.  Congrats!


----------



## michumichu

What is a size 36 in US sizes?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. They were too good to pass up and the price points are very fair. I thought the black was going to cost much more. My SA came through big for me. They are selling out fast. I knew I would regret not getting both. Im waiting for the skirt. The whole collection is divine. So classically French. [emoji173]&#65039;




Oh Pup, I knew that there'll be trouble with this two lovely options. I can only hope that my size will not be available for one of the two.
But I'm sure you'll love both !
Is the short skirt as short on you as on K. Stewart? I need skirts to stop before my knee but not much less. Is it true to size so that if you have average proportions you can pick the same size as the jacket?


----------



## tonkamama

Millicat said:


> I absolutely *LOVE* the gold one on you, the colouring aswell as the fit are perfect for you, this is definitely your look.


Thank you Millicat, she is coming home with mama, but I need to wait til triple points


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh Pup, I knew that there'll be trouble with this two lovely options. I can only hope that my size will not be available for one of the two.
> But I'm sure you'll love both !
> Is the short skirt as short on you as on K. Stewart? I need skirts to stop before my knee but not much less. Is it true to size so that if you have average proportions you can pick the same size as the jacket?




Hi, thank you for your kind words. The skirt is true to size. I am a 40 in both the skirt and jacket. It is the skirt that she is wearing in the ad. I'm 5 ft 6 inches and it was midthigh for me. Maybe in my younger days but not  now. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, thank you for your kind words. The skirt is true to size. I am a 40 in both the skirt and jacket. It is the skirt that she is wearing in the ad. I'm 5 ft 6 inches and it was midthigh for me. Maybe in my younger days but not  now. [emoji23]




Ok young at heart, that's what counts so we hope.. So I'll definitely try to find the longer one I'm a bit above 5 ft 7 and not in my younger days either[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
Still unsure about the black or gold though.
I bought 2 similar jackets last collection, this can't go on like this. DH is bringing up dreadful scenarios of old age with no cash left. [emoji27][emoji856]
Oh my, if I'm lucky enough to live long I'll sell my stuff . Better returns than his stocks[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
Thank you dear Pup, looking forward to the jacket.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29].
> 
> Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100.
> 
> And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.


I just knew the gold would be yours too. Excellent choice!
Is the skirt same thickness in material like the jacket?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Ok young at heart, that's what counts so we hope.. So I'll definitely try to find the longer one I'm a bit above 5 ft 7 and not in my younger days either[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]
> Still unsure about the black or gold though.
> I bought 2 similar jackets last collection, this can't go on like this. DH is bringing up dreadful scenarios of old age with no cash left. [emoji27][emoji856]
> Oh my, if I'm lucky enough to live long I'll sell my stuff . Better returns than his stocks[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]
> Thank you dear Pup, looking forward to the jacket.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My saving grace is that DH bought an expensive sports car last year. We are going to compete with each other all the way to bankruptcy, just kidding of course. I'm somewhat making up for lost time given my circumstances. But I do try to be very judicious with my purchases.  Certainly I can't go on buying two or even one jacket in a season.  I'm by no means an expert but I think these two jackets are extraordinary and also well priced compared to prior seasons. I didn't have a great black so that was a no brainier for me. Although the gold is extraordinary, I think I would have resisted if I didn't have a gold Birkin that seems made for it.  So I'd say if you don't have a great black jacket get the black. If  you already have a black that you love, get the gold. If you are like me and you don't have a good black jacket and you have a gold Birkin crying out for its own jacket, you are screwed. Get both. But take heart in the fact that both together are not much more than one jacket from prior seasons. In US prices the two jackets are slightly less than$11,000. The Salzburg black and cream was $9000. (I bought in Europe to save.) I'm sure this economy will be lost on DHs everywhere. If so do what I do. Ship to your office. [emoji23]




Bibi25260 said:


> I just knew the gold would be yours too. Excellent choice!
> Is the skirt same thickness in material like the jacket?




Thank you. Yes it's exactly the same material with the same trim near the waistband and the bottom. It has pockets as well. It's a very flattering fit. To further complicate things there are pants in the same fabric that are a bit wide legged and high waisted with a satin sash. They are lovely. I resisted that temptation for now. They are $2400. 

And now I pray that the next few seasons of Chanel stink. Although I loved some of the dresses in the fall proper show.

I will say that I was shown several pieces from the cruise and spring lines that I might be able to get on sale but that I didn't love. I'm sticking with my philosophy that if I don't 100% love it, regardless of price, I don't buy.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, thank you for your kind words. The skirt is true to size. I am a 40 in both the skirt and jacket. It is the skirt that she is wearing in the ad. I'm 5 ft 6 inches and it was midthigh for me. Maybe in my younger days but not  now. [emoji23]




Congrats on the addition of the gold jacket!
I don't know what length my store is getting but I think midthigh doesn't work in our profession, regardless of age! [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Congrats on the addition of the gold jacket!
> I don't know what length my store is getting but I think midthigh doesn't work in our profession, regardless of age! [emoji15]




Thank you. Yes, I agree. Even with tights the short skirt is not work appropriate for most of us.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My saving grace is that DH bought an expensive sports car last year. We are going to compete with each other all the way to bankruptcy, just kidding of course. I'm somewhat making up for lost time given my circumstances. But I do try to be very judicious with my purchases.  Certainly I can't go on buying two or even one jacket in a season.  I'm by no means an expert but I think these two jackets are extraordinary and also well priced compared to prior seasons. I didn't have a great black so that was a no brainier for me. Although the gold is extraordinary, I think I would have resisted if I didn't have a gold Birkin that seems made for it.  So I'd say if you don't have a great black jacket get the black. If  you already have a black that you love, get the gold. If you are like me and you don't have a good black jacket and you have a gold Birkin crying out for its own jacket, you are screwed. Get both. But take heart in the fact that both together are not much more than one jacket from prior seasons. In US prices the two jackets are slightly less than$11,000. The Salzburg black and cream was $9000. (I bought in Europe to save.) I'm sure this economy will be lost on DHs everywhere. If so do what I do. Ship to your office. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes it's exactly the same material with the same trim near the waistband and the bottom. It has pockets as well. It's a very flattering fit. To further complicate things there are pants in the same fabric that are a bit wide legged and high waisted with a satin sash. They are lovely. I resisted that temptation for now. They are $2400.
> 
> And now I pray that the next few seasons of Chanel stink. Although I loved some of the dresses in the fall proper show.
> 
> I will say that I was shown several pieces from the cruise and spring lines that I might be able to get on sale but that I didn't love. I'm sticking with my philosophy that if I don't 100% love it, regardless of price, I don't buy.




Wise words. I used the same 100% love philosophy to purchase my black jacket with buttons. The pre fall black jacket is timeless.


----------



## Lisab68

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




That gold jacket looks so amazing on you. I'm behind on threads so I don't know which one you kept. They both are beautiful jackets.


----------



## Lisab68

tonkamama said:


> Yes rhm the jacket fits TTS.  Stay with your regular size, unless you want more relax style like the black one I posted earlier.  These jackets are well priced by Chanel standard because they changed the lining and maybe few minor details.  The gold buttons are stunning.  Please post mod shot when you get the jacket.




Tonkmama what do you mean they changed the lining?


----------



## EmileH

lasttotheparty said:


> Wise words. I used the same 100% love philosophy to purchase my black jacket with buttons. The pre fall black jacket is timeless.




Thank you. Congrats on your new jacket. I hope you will post when you wear it. We will have tpf version of the coffee table book.


----------



## H. for H.

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both &#128513; but my wallet does not agree with me &#128514;.
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)



I personally like jackets to be fitted and usually judge it by how it fits/looks on the shoulders.  The shoulders on the 36 looks better on you compared to the 38, I love the gold on you.


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My saving grace is that DH bought an expensive sports car last year. We are going to compete with each other all the way to bankruptcy, just kidding of course. I'm somewhat making up for lost time given my circumstances. But I do try to be very judicious with my purchases.  Certainly I can't go on buying two or even one jacket in a season.  I'm by no means an expert but I think these two jackets are extraordinary and also well priced compared to prior seasons. I didn't have a great black so that was a no brainier for me. Although the gold is extraordinary, I think I would have resisted if I didn't have a gold Birkin that seems made for it.  So I'd say if you don't have a great black jacket get the black. If  you already have a black that you love, get the gold. If you are like me and you don't have a good black jacket and you have a gold Birkin crying out for its own jacket, you are screwed. Get both. But take heart in the fact that both together are not much more than one jacket from prior seasons. In US prices the two jackets are slightly less than$11,000. The Salzburg black and cream was $9000. (I bought in Europe to save.) I'm sure this economy will be lost on DHs everywhere. If so do what I do. Ship to your office. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes it's exactly the same material with the same trim near the waistband and the bottom. It has pockets as well. It's a very flattering fit. To further complicate things there are pants in the same fabric that are a bit wide legged and high waisted with a satin sash. They are lovely. I resisted that temptation for now. They are $2400.
> 
> And now I pray that the next few seasons of Chanel stink. Although I loved some of the dresses in the fall proper show.
> 
> I will say that I was shown several pieces from the cruise and spring lines that I might be able to get on sale but that I didn't love. I'm sticking with my philosophy that if I don't 100% love it, regardless of price, I don't buy.


Thank you for the info.
Great thinking, save your money!


----------



## tonkamama

Lisab68 said:


> Tonkmama what do you mean they changed the lining?




Sorry I meant they use different material lining to lower the cost, since it is only lining thus not going to affect the beauty of the jacket....  I will take a pic and show you later.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Lisab68 and H. for H , I am having Gold jacket on hold now.. 



Lisab68 said:


> Tonkmama what do you mean they changed the lining?





Lisab68 said:


> That gold jacket looks so amazing on you. I'm behind on threads so I don't know which one you kept. They both are beautiful jackets.





H. for H. said:


> I personally like jackets to be fitted and usually judge it by how it fits/looks on the shoulders.  The shoulders on the 36 looks better on you compared to the 38, I love the gold on you.


----------



## tonkamama

*Good advise... LOL...

So true about the sales items... 
*


Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My saving grace is that DH bought an expensive sports car last year. We are going to compete with each other all the way to bankruptcy, just kidding of course. I'm somewhat making up for lost time given my circumstances. But I do try to be very judicious with my purchases.  Certainly I can't go on buying two or even one jacket in a season.  I'm by no means an expert but I think these two jackets are extraordinary and also well priced compared to prior seasons. I didn't have a great black so that was a no brainier for me. Although the gold is extraordinary, I think I would have resisted if I didn't have a gold Birkin that seems made for it.  So *I'd say if you don't have a great black jacket get the black.* *If  you already have a black that you love, get the gold. If you are like me and you don't have a good black jacket and you have a gold Birkin crying out for its own jacket, you are screwed. Get both.* But take heart in the fact that both together are not much more than one jacket from prior seasons. In US prices the two jackets are slightly less than$11,000. The Salzburg black and cream was $9000. (I bought in Europe to save.) I'm sure this economy will be lost on DHs everywhere. If so do what I do. Ship to your office. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Yes it's exactly the same material with the same trim near the waistband and the bottom. It has pockets as well. It's a very flattering fit. To further complicate things there are pants in the same fabric that are a bit wide legged and high waisted with a satin sash. They are lovely. I resisted that temptation for now. They are $2400.
> 
> And now I pray that the next few seasons of Chanel stink. Although I loved some of the dresses in the fall proper show.
> 
> I will say that I was shown several pieces from the cruise and spring lines that I might be able to get on sale but that I didn't love.* I'm sticking with my philosophy that if I don't 100% love it, regardless of price, I don't buy*.


----------



## ari

Dear Ladies, 
Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket &#128563;


----------



## footlocker

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




In terms of color, yes.  In terms of style, no.  Your jacket from Dallas collection is nice.  

I would say don't buy the new one.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




Yes. I think it's too similar. And it's beautiful. You definitely don't need the gold. I know that you have the cruise black. Are you going to get the new black one? 

The other piece that I bought that I think you would love Ari is a white silk blouse with a detachable black silk tie at the neck. It is so classically French and looks beautiful with the jackets. I thought it was a really special piece. Sorry I don't have it yet to take photos. You will also love the black pants. They are totally you.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think it's too similar. And it's beautiful. You definitely don't need the gold. I know that you have the cruise black. Are you going to get the new black one?
> 
> The other piece that I bought that I think you would love Ari is a white silk blouse with a detachable black silk tie at the neck. It is so classically French and looks beautiful with the jackets. I thought it was a really special piece. Sorry I don't have it yet to take photos. You will also love the black pants. They are totally you.



Thank dear Pocketbook! First of all congrats on your beautiful purchases! Wear them in good health! 
I didn't buy tha black from the cruise collection- I bought the beige and the pink. 
Thank you for the advice! 
I most probably will get the black- I don't have a classic Chanel black jacket.
That blouse sounds gorgeous- I will fall in love right a way. I saw this summer a small sleeveless silk shirt with some pleats in front, I didn't buy it as I I decided it was too expensive, but still think about it!
The one that you bought was it with sleeves? Is it from the current collection?
Are the pants nice, isn't fabric too thick?
I will be in the boutique on Wednesday! Can't wait!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




Dear Ari, this one is pairing beige and gold bags just as nicely for sure. I suppose the gold jacket is a decision you will take easily seeing it on with your hair, complexion and general dress style. It didn't look so beautiful on the runway pics but tonkamama got me into trouble. I shouldn't forget I'm not a size 36 wearing slim fit jeans so it must be tried on.
I'm afraid I will like it much as I wear camel colours and gold bags a lot. I'm not sure if there is a skirt for the gold one but I wouldn't need it. To much going on..
I have the 2011C black jacket but as it's sort of collectible now and I don't even have the skirt I still strongly consider the black with skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think it's too similar. And it's beautiful. You definitely don't need the gold. I know that you have the cruise black. Are you going to get the new black one?
> 
> The other piece that I bought that I think you would love Ari is a white silk blouse with a detachable black silk tie at the neck. It is so classically French and looks beautiful with the jackets. I thought it was a really special piece. Sorry I don't have it yet to take photos. You will also love the black pants. They are totally you.




Talking about silk blouses, congrats for picking one. It will lift the outfit to an extra level of elegance. I'm looking out for a pleated front silk blouse I saw worn on a young lady at Chanel. Should have asked where it was from, didn't want to embarras anyone. 
Thank you for your nice support on DH budget questions, so funny! In fact my office is already a well known adress at Fedex and such[emoji27][emoji27]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank dear Pocketbook! First of all congrats on your beautiful purchases! Wear them in good health!
> 
> I didn't buy tha black from the cruise collection- I bought the beige and the pink.
> 
> Thank you for the advice!
> 
> I most probably will get the black- I don't have a classic Chanel black jacket.
> 
> That blouse sounds gorgeous- I will fall in love right a way. I saw this summer a small sleeveless silk shirt with some pleats in front, I didn't buy it as I I decided it was too expensive, but still think about it!
> 
> The one that you bought was it with sleeves? Is it from the current collection?
> 
> Are the pants nice, isn't fabric too thick?
> 
> I will be in the boutique on Wednesday! Can't wait!




Hi, the blouse is sleeveless, buttons down the front with a special button at the top. It is  nicely fitted and goes in at the waist. It has a black silk tie that fits through two slits at the neck. It was $1400. I usually feel that it's a waste to buy things like blouses at Chanel but I really liked this one. 

The pants are the same fabric as the jacket. They didn't feel terribly heavy on. They have a black silk satin waistband that can be tied in a bow and draped long for evening or just tied around the waist as a belt. I am sure you could achieve the same look with plain black flowy pants and with the jacket it might be better. The pants on their own with a nice silk blouse would also be lovely.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Talking about silk blouses, congrats for picking one. It will lift the outfit to an extra level of elegance. I'm looking out for a pleated front silk blouse I saw worn on a young lady at Chanel. Should have asked where it was from, didn't want to embarras anyone.
> Thank you for your nice support on DH budget questions, so funny! In fact my office is already a well known adress at Fedex and such[emoji27][emoji27]




We girls have to stick together. [emoji4]

I vote for you to buy the gold. I agree completely that the matching skirt would be too overwhelming. I didn't even ask to see it.

If I were you I would wear the 2011 jacket and not buy the new one. This one is nice but the 2011 is better. It's a shame not to wear it. I will probably almost never wear the skirt and jacket together. So if you need a black skirt to wear with other things you could get that. It's pretty in its own right. 

But of course you have to decide.

I agree that from the runway photos the gold jacket looked awful. It didn't fit the model. She looked like a sack of potatoes. I was shocked and pleased when I saw it. It's  the best fitting jacket that I have seen from Chanel. The black is the same. So now I'm convinced that you can't tell anything from the runway shows.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Congrats on your new jacket. I hope you will post when you wear it. We will have tpf version of the coffee table book.




Lol! Love the coffee book suggestion. I pick up my jacket next week. [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Correction to what I wrote earlier. I received that catalogue for the Paris Rome collection yesterday. The skirt that Kristen Stewart is wearing is priced at $1850. I suspect it's the longer one that they shortened for her. The short one that I tried yesterday was definitely $2100. It probably has more trim than the longer one. It had a wide waistband with trim at the top and bottom of the waistband. The longer one must be slightly more simple. I don't know how tall she is, but the skirt on me was even shorter than it appears on her in the photograph. 

I was hoping they showed the blouse in the book but she's photographed without blouses to look sexy so that doesn't help. [emoji23]


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket &#128563;


It does look similar. In terms of comparison the new gold jacket has more buttons and pockets. I saw the old pic you were wearing a red pants with this jacket. You look stunning. I would keep this one.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just came from my local Chanel. [emoji29].
> 
> Ok first I tried the black skirt that matches the black jacket. It comes in two lengths. They only had the shorter one now. I need the longer one. The fit and style are gorgeous. The shorter one was $2100.
> 
> And...tonkamama you cost me so much with that picture with your gold Birkin. I have gold as well. I couldn't pass up the gold tweed jacket. I got that too. It has black grey brown gold and even a bit if navy I think. And as you showed its just beautiful. Thank you for modeling it so beautifully.




Pocketbook, congrats on your purchases, after looking at all your beautiful mod shots l, these two jackets are made for you, and it would be such a loss  to not buy them, they fit perfectly within your wardrobe,and are suited for your climate, I'm sure you will wear them for many, many years.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




To me, they don't look too similar,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Pocketbook, congrats on your purchases, after looking at all your beautiful mod shots l, these two jackets are made for you, and it would be such a loss  to not buy them, they fit perfectly within your wardrobe,and are suited for your climate, I'm sure you will wear them for many, many years.




Thank you dear. And now I really must be on my austerity plan until fall. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Looking for new ways to wear the black 16c 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I found Inès dlF 100% Parisienne and casual. Not my cup of tea but remarkably stylish.


----------



## Pourquoipas

And this coat I declined and I don't regret. Might become a sales item but I'll stick to Pup's philosophy not to buy unless something pleases 100%!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Looking for new ways to wear the black 16c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found Inès dlF 100% Parisienne and casual. Not my cup of tea but remarkably stylish.



Very stylish, and I love how she managed to wear colours , everybody think are impossible to team together, but  then she is Ines,  she'd still look effortless wearing a bin liner [emoji6]



Pourquoipas said:


> And this coat I declined and I don't regret. Might become a sales item but I'll stick to Pup's philosophy not to buy unless something pleases 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373994




Oh!I'm still In love with this coat pourquoipas! But it's a bit too warm for where I live, 




And look how gorgeous caroline Sierber looks wearing it


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Very stylish, and I love how she managed to wear colours , everybody think are impossible to team together, but  then she is Ines,  she'd still look effortless wearing a bin liner [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!I'm still In love with this coat pourquoipas! But it's a bit too warm for where I live,
> 
> View attachment 3374022
> 
> 
> And look how gorgeous caroline Sierber looks wearing it




I agree it looks splendid paired with the skirt [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket &#55357;&#56883;



I actually think it is quite different because of the weave from the one for this fall, however,  I think that it depends upon how much you wear these colors and that is the deciding factor.  The other thing is how *your eye* is viewing the new one.  If you look at it and it looks like it is too similar, then I would pass because it will be like wearing the twin.  

I think the new one is beautiful.  If it didn't read so gold and brown to me, I would give it consideration.  Unfortunately, I rarely wear those colors.  Need to see it IRL to really see how it looks.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> And this coat I declined and I don't regret. Might become a sales item but I'll stick to Pup's philosophy not to buy unless something pleases 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373994




That's really lovely.


----------



## divababe

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies for helping me making the decision.  Your opinions and analysis are important to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can only get one and I am torn between ... Get that "wow" piece or something I can wear all the time without making excuses
> 
> 
> 
> I will find time this weekend visiting the boutique and try on the black version with buttons (if they have one in my size).  Thanks PP, I love yours with the the buttons.




If you haven't gotten it already, go for the gold. There's always a very nice black out there, but gold is harder to come by and it fits you so well. I can see wearing that gold color many days since it's still a very neutral color! Good luck deciding!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




Get it! That gold jacket is so adorable! I think the look/style is different! Probably not exactly helping you stay clear from it! Hahaha


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you killua_estee! But don't ask me what posesed me today - crazy casual Friday




Looking back on your gold jacket paired with red (Gucci?) pants it's perfect. It has the big plus not to look like something for the winter which is the only negative point I can say about the new gold one. You must love Gucci, you manage to pair Chanel with Gucci style. I love some of their Prefall pieces to pimp up the Chanel look especially some of their shoes like the soft pink ones. I only managed to find them mid-heeled black but I wear them to dead with my Chanel looks.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> 
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket [emoji15]




I think the mix of colors is similar, but the tweed on the new one is much heavier/thicker. I think you have to try it to decide - it looks beautiful in the pictures and on tonkamama, but for me it did not work at all with my complexion. I have olive skin with yellow undertones and it made me look washed out. I think you already have a beautiful wardrobe and looks like everything suits you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Cooler this week so went out to lunch in this  Navy swing jacket, with wool shorts ( I tend to wear Bermudas with my jackets)  and Chanel Espadrilles. Slightly weird look but I think it works for me.
> 
> View attachment 3371364




Had a lot of time and found something nice for you to look at
	

		
			
		

		
	




You're really up to it!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Had a lot of time and found something nice for you to look at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374147
> View attachment 3374147
> 
> You're really up to it!



Thank you, this is really kind of you! I must go try this on and see. Not that I have legs like the model though.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you dear. And now I really must be on my austerity plan until fall. [emoji23]



Pocketbook, the austerity program should be a breeze with such fantastic new additions in your closet! Beautiful jackets!!! Please explain the black jacket, does it come with and without gold buttons or are there two different black styles in the current collection?


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Kat   my heart is craving for the gold, but I can't get the black out of my mind either.



Hi Tonkamama! I love both jackets on you but I'm happy for you that you've decided on the gold. It's perfect on you! It's very special and I think you'll enjoy it for years.


----------



## melburn

ari said:


> Today's outfit - I'm feeling nautical  jacket from the summer sale 2015



Love this look, you look great


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Pocketbook, the austerity program should be a breeze with such fantastic new additions in your closet! Beautiful jackets!!! Please explain the black jacket, does it come with and without gold buttons or are there two different black styles in the current collection?




Hi Dharma, the black jacket is the same cut as the gold tweed that tonkamama is wearing so beautifully. I posted a few modeling photos a few weeks ago in this thread. The buttons are matte silver on that one. Mine are currently being altered so I don't have them to show you together. The black jacket that tonkamama is modeling is a slightly different variation with a zipper instead of buttons. We can't figure out why but it's slightly more expensive than the one with buttons. There is also a gold tweed zipper version that is slightly more elaborate tweed but not as pretty as tonkamama's IMO  and again more expensive.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Correction to what I wrote earlier. I received that catalogue for the Paris Rome collection yesterday. The skirt that Kristen Stewart is wearing is priced at $1850. I suspect it's the longer one that they shortened for her. The short one that I tried yesterday was definitely $2100. It probably has more trim than the longer one. It had a wide waistband with trim at the top and bottom of the waistband. The longer one must be slightly more simple. I don't know how tall she is, but the skirt on me was even shorter than it appears on her in the photograph.
> 
> I was hoping they showed the blouse in the book but she's photographed without blouses to look sexy so that doesn't help. [emoji23]




I hate every photo of her. Ugh Karl stop it!!! I love the clothes though [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Dharma, the black jacket is the same cut as the gold tweed that tonkamama is wearing so beautifully. I posted a few modeling photos a few weeks ago in this thread. The buttons are matte silver on that one. Mine are currently being altered so I don't have them to show you together. The black jacket that tonkamama is modeling is a slightly different variation with a zipper instead of buttons. We can't figure out why but it's slightly more expensive than the one with buttons. There is also a gold tweed zipper version that is slightly more elaborate tweed but not as pretty as tonkamama's IMO  and again more expensive.



Thank you so much for the details! Matte silver sounds right up my alley. I may have to hunt this down as my one and only black. I spoke to my former Chanel SA ( he's moved on to another store) about the price decrease and he said it was necessary and not surprising. They had a very difficult time selling jackets in the 9-12k range.


----------



## dharma

Freckles1 said:


> I hate every photo of her. Ugh Karl stop it!!! I love the clothes though [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



 not a Kstew fan?


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you so much for the details! Matte silver sounds right up my alley. I may have to hunt this down as my one and only black. I spoke to my former Chanel SA ( he's moved on to another store) about the price decrease and he said it was necessary and not surprising. They had a very difficult time selling jackets in the 9-12k range.




No doubt! They have reduced quality a bit but mostly in judicious way. The lining is still silk with a chain but no camellia print, you will notice small changes.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> not a Kstew fan?




DH asked who she was. I said that I thought she was in vampire movies. Is that right? I have no idea. He of course loves the stickings the best. &#128580;


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Dear Ladies,
> Isn't this jacket too similar to the gold jacket.
> I'm trying to justify not buying the new gold jacket &#128563;


Ari I'm new to this thread so I don't know all your Chanel clothing but my is that jacket in your photo gorgeous. You all inspire me to save up for my perfect Chanel jacket. What beautiful pieces!!


----------



## Lisab68

Anyone have any intel on this gorgeous jacket from pre-fall?  Love the colors!!


----------



## halliehallie

Lisab68 said:


> View attachment 3374373
> 
> Anyone have any intel on this gorgeous jacket from pre-fall?  Love the colors!!




My SA said this jacket is like 40k. Uh, no thanks!


----------



## Lisab68

halliehallie said:


> My SA said this jacket is like 40k. Uh, no thanks!


OMG!!! That's a pass.


----------



## halliehallie

Doesn't this black jacket look longer? Price is $5500, I believe. I already bought the crew neck jacket with buttons, but like this length.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Dear Ari, this one is pairing beige and gold bags just as nicely for sure. I suppose the gold jacket is a decision you will take easily seeing it on with your hair, complexion and general dress style. It didn't look so beautiful on the runway pics but tonkamama got me into trouble. I shouldn't forget I'm not a size 36 wearing slim fit jeans so it must be tried on.
> I'm afraid I will like it much as I wear camel colours and gold bags a lot. I'm not sure if there is a skirt for the gold one but I wouldn't need it. To much going on..
> I have the 2011C black jacket but as it's sort of collectible now and I don't even have the skirt I still strongly consider the black with skirt.




The colors are beautiful, no doubt, they go well on me, the problem is that these heavy tweeds make me heavy on top. I have big shoulders and chest and back and small hips, so I need wide pants to balance it.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, the blouse is sleeveless, buttons down the front with a special button at the top. It is  nicely fitted and goes in at the waist. It has a black silk tie that fits through two slits at the neck. It was $1400. I usually feel that it's a waste to buy things like blouses at Chanel but I really liked this one.
> 
> The pants are the same fabric as the jacket. They didn't feel terribly heavy on. They have a black silk satin waistband that can be tied in a bow and draped long for evening or just tied around the waist as a belt. I am sure you could achieve the same look with plain black flowy pants and with the jacket it might be better. The pants on their own with a nice silk blouse would also be lovely.



Sounds perfect!i hope they have them in my boutique !



Valerie2002 said:


> It does look similar. In terms of comparison the new gold jacket has more buttons and pockets. I saw the old pic you were wearing a red pants with this jacket. You look stunning. I would keep this one.




A friend of mine saw my endless wardrobe of black, gray and navy pants and she said - oh, good I guess you are the only one that can tell which one is which. So something similar will be with this new jacket. Only few people will know they are different.


Baglover121 said:


> To me, they don't look too similar,




I know what you mean, but the same vibe, not that this ever stopped me.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you dear. And now I really must be on my austerity plan until fall. [emoji23]




I'll join you - I have to concentrate on real estate - better investment for the golden years....



gracekelly said:


> I actually think it is quite different because of the weave from the one for this fall, however,  I think that it depends upon how much you wear these colors and that is the deciding factor.  The other thing is how *your eye* is viewing the new one.  If you look at it and it looks like it is too similar, then I would pass because it will be like wearing the twin.
> 
> I think the new one is beautiful.  If it didn't read so gold and brown to me, I would give it consideration.  Unfortunately, I rarely wear those colors.  Need to see it IRL to really see how it looks.



Thank you for your advise ! Unfortunately these are my colors. I'll let you know what I decide on Wednesday.



divababe said:


> Get it! That gold jacket is so adorable! I think the look/style is different! Probably not exactly helping you stay clear from it! Hahaha




Ahahaha! No you are not helping ))))))



Pourquoipas said:


> Looking back on your gold jacket paired with red (Gucci?) pants it's perfect. It has the big plus not to look like something for the winter which is the only negative point I can say about the new gold one. You must love Gucci, you manage to pair Chanel with Gucci style. I love some of their Prefall pieces to pimp up the Chanel look especially some of their shoes like the soft pink ones. I only managed to find them mid-heeled black but I wear them to dead with my Chanel looks.




I'll never wear this outfit again - it looks ridiculous! I love the new Gucci and Tom Ford Gucci. You should have told me - my boutique had them in smaller sizes.


ailoveresale said:


> I think the mix of colors is similar, but the tweed on the new one is much heavier/thicker. I think you have to try it to decide - it looks beautiful in the pictures and on tonkamama, but for me it did not work at all with my complexion. I have olive skin with yellow undertones and it made me look washed out. I think you already have a beautiful wardrobe and looks like everything suits you!




Thank you dear ailoveresale for the kind compliment !



melburn said:


> Love this look, you look great



Thank you melburn!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> No doubt! They have reduced quality a bit but mostly in judicious way. The lining is still silk with a chain but no camellia print, you will notice small changes.




Bain and Co had this report on Luxury brands saying that the market is down now compared to 2014. So they are acting. A lot of uncertainty in the world.
Buyers don't feel safe.



Lisab68 said:


> Ari I'm new to this thread so I don't know all your Chanel clothing but my is that jacket in your photo gorgeous. You all inspire me to save up for my perfect Chanel jacket. What beautiful pieces!!




Thank you Lisa!



Lisab68 said:


> View attachment 3374373
> 
> Anyone have any intel on this gorgeous jacket from pre-fall?  Love the colors!!




Yes, I love it but is above 40 000 euro!


----------



## ailoveresale

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3374387
> 
> 
> Doesn't this black jacket look longer? Price is $5500, I believe. I already bought the crew neck jacket with buttons, but like this length.




Yes they also have a version of the gold tweed jacket in that length (more gold than black), it goes at least on me to mid-thigh.


----------



## halliehallie

tonkamama said:


> I agree black is more classic but the gold is so fun and stylish.  What do you ladies think?  I want to have both [emoji16] but my wallet does not agree with me [emoji23].
> 
> 
> 
> Black size 38
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold size 36 (I prefer the look of a size 36 on me)




Can you be any more chic? I was wavering on the gold jacket until I saw this picture of you! Def want it! 

Also, saw the set on a mannequin today.


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> Can you be any more chic? I was wavering on the gold jacket until I saw this picture of you! Def want it!
> 
> Also, saw the set on a mannequin today.
> View attachment 3374406



This is really stunning! I guess this PP blouse- gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

halliehallie ~ thank your very much...    Are you getting the skirt?  The set is sooo chic   




halliehallie said:


> Can you be any more chic? I was wavering on the gold jacket until I saw this picture of you! Def want it!
> 
> Also, *saw the set on a mannequin today. *
> View attachment 3374406


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> This is really stunning! I guess this PP blouse- gorgeous!




It would look fantastic on you.


----------



## tonkamama

divababe & dharma, the gold jacket is on hold now, I am waiting for the triple points event this coming Thursday...  


divababe said:


> If you haven't gotten it already, go for the gold. There's always a very nice black out there, but gold is harder to come by and it fits you so well. I can see wearing that gold color many days since it's still a very neutral color! Good luck deciding!





dharma said:


> Hi Tonkamama! I love both jackets on you but I'm happy for you that you've decided on the gold. It's perfect on you! It's very special and I think you'll enjoy it for years.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> This is really stunning! I guess this PP blouse- gorgeous!




I think PP is getting the gold skirt too?  Cant wait for your feedback after your trip to the boutique ...


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> Can you be any more chic? I was wavering on the gold jacket until I saw this picture of you! Def want it!
> 
> Also, saw the set on a mannequin today.
> View attachment 3374406




Oh my, that's gorgeous! Want gold now...


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> This is really stunning! I guess this PP blouse- gorgeous!



Sorry...  I just read PP's previous post that she did not get the gold skirt, only the black.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Sorry...  I just read PP's previous post that she did not get the gold skirt, only the black.




Yes, but she got that gorgeous blouse.


----------



## tonkamama

Hope you are not getting tired of my cruise jacket (again...:shame  Pairing with my red jige and H sandals.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Hope you are not getting tired of my cruise jacket (again...:shame  Pairing with my red jige and H sandals.  Thanks for letting me share.




Never! You look so elegant - love the red jide!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes, but she got that gorgeous blouse.




Hi, yes. That's the blouse! I didn't get the gold skirt. I feel like the jacket and skirt together are just too much. Although I might change my mind and get that skirt to go with other things. That's a thought. It will go equally well with the gold birkin. [emoji23]

I think the skirt in the mannequin could be the longer one. If my memory is correct it looks less elaborate than the one I tried. 

I see now, yes the zipper jackets are longer. I don't like the longer length on me at all. I tried the longer gold one the other day and it wasn't as flattering on me. There is also some greenish color in the tweed that I didn't like. 

Yes Ari we must save for old age. Interesting about the Financial data. Did the Chanel prices change at all in Europe? My friend bought the black jacket in Europe and when all is said and done she broke even. In the past I have saved about 20% buying there.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> View attachment 3374373
> 
> Anyone have any intel on this gorgeous jacket from pre-fall?  Love the colors!!




Ah yeah. No. That's a bit high for me. If you look closely it looks too elaborate to wear for day too.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Hope you are not getting tired of my cruise jacket (again...:shame  Pairing with my red jige and H sandals.  Thanks for letting me share.




This look is so perfect! Now I see that your sandals are the Hermes ones. Very pretty. I bought manolos in a similar shape last year so now I can't justify the Hermes ones too. Especially since sandal weather lasts about 4 weeks here. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, yes. That's the blouse! I didn't get the gold skirt. I feel like the jacket and skirt together are just too much. Although I might change my mind and get that skirt to go with other things. That's a thought. It will go equally well with the gold birkin. [emoji23]
> 
> I think the skirt in the mannequin could be the longer one. If my memory is correct it looks less elaborate than the one I tried.
> 
> I see now, yes the zipper jackets are longer. I don't like the longer length on me at all. I tried the longer gold one the other day and it wasn't as flattering on me. There is also some greenish color in the tweed that I didn't like.
> 
> Yes Ari we must save for old age. Interesting about the Financial data. Did the Chanel prices change at all in Europe? My friend bought the black jacket in Europe and when all is said and done she broke even. In the past I have saved about 20% buying there.


I haven't noticed any changes, but with the strong dollar you are still in better position buying in Europe.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I haven't noticed any changes, but with the strong dollar you are still in better position buying in Europe.




I'm finding lately that I really have to compare prices first. Many companies are making adjustments to bring the prices in line. And the vat refund system is more of a headache these days. So if it's not a significant savings or better selection it's not worth buying in Europe anymore.


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm finding lately that I really have to compare prices first. Many companies are making adjustments to bring the prices in line. And the vat refund system is more of a headache these days. So if it's not a significant savings or better selection it's not worth buying in Europe anymore.



Totally agree.  The price harmonization is working quite well.   The saving we can get is just a little less than the detax.  For example, I can save only less than 9% if I buy from Europe. I don't think it worths the hassle to ask friends to buy in Europe and ask friends to do detax for me.  The VAT refund can sometimes fail - I once failed to get detax or it takes forever to get the refund back.  Premiere (the refund company Chanel uses) is so poor and not helpful at all.  Global Blue is way better.


----------



## Valerie2002

tonkamama said:


> Hope you are not getting tired of my cruise jacket (again...:shame  Pairing with my red jige and H sandals.  Thanks for letting me share.


You look so chic. Love the sandals. Just wondering is your jacket some tweeds or weave gets pull easily? Especially inside the sleeves area when you put your arm through. It always get caught on the inside sleeve because there are no lining. I have to send it back for repair the weave.


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> Totally agree.  The price harmonization is working quite well.   The saving we can get is just a little less than the detax.  For example, I can save only less than 9% if I buy from Europe. I don't think it worths the hassle to ask friends to buy in Europe and ask friends to do detax for me.  The VAT refund can sometimes fail - I once failed to get detax or it takes forever to get the refund back.  Premiere (the refund company Chanel uses) is so poor and not helpful at all.  Global Blue is way better.




The big issue now is that you get no physical stamp for the detaxe. So you can't prove you did it. I used to take photos before I mailed the forms. You can try to go through the consulate once you get home but it's still iffy whether you will get your money. And a pita. So unless you are saving 20-25% on something it's not worth the hassle anymore.   

Thank you guys for the photos and discussion of the gold skirt. Each boutique in the US got one! I just bought the one skirt at my boutique right off the mannequin. It has to stay there for a week or two but it's mine. The length is not as short as the short black one. It's 18 inches long with a 2 inch seam allowance and can be made 19 or so. I'm picturing it with solids and one of my scarves or cashmeres. Goldie has a collection of silks, cashmere and bracelets to match her. You orange fans will understand. Now she has a Chanel suit as well. [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.
> 
> View attachment 3374656




I love this look on you. It's the definition of casual elegance.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this look on you. It's the definition of casual elegance.




I need to try something different soon!


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> Can you be any more chic? I was wavering on the gold jacket until I saw this picture of you! Def want it!
> 
> Also, saw the set on a mannequin today.
> View attachment 3374406



To be honest, this is a bulky look when you pair the skirt and the jacket.  The model is probably a size 2 and it doesn't even look good on her.  I would just do the jacket because I think you need something slimming on the bottom half whether it is a slim skirt or a slim pant.jean.  I thought it looked great in *tonkamama*'a modeling shot when she was wearing a jean.

I don't even understand the print ad featuring the black four pocket jacket.  The sleeves are so big that they make folds on the model's arms.  Since when does Chanel go for the oversized look?


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Hope you are not getting tired of my cruise jacket (again...:shame  Pairing with my red jige and H sandals.  Thanks for letting me share.



Love this!  The pop of the red bag is straight out of my playbook!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Love this!  The pop of the red bag is straight out of my playbook!




Agree completely. It's just too much with the skirt. I would never wear them together. I think that's why the boutiques didn't order many of the skirts. 

Hers our store mannequin.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks Ari &#128536;



ari said:


> Never! You look so elegant - love the red jide!



Pocketbook ~ wow 4 weeks then not worth of investing in multiple pairs of sandals...where I am I can wear sandals for good 5 ~6 month, and then rest of the year I live in boots.  


Pocketbook Pup said:


> This look is so perfect! Now I see that your sandals are the Hermes ones. Very pretty. I bought manolos in a similar shape last year so now I can't justify the Hermes ones too. Especially since sandal weather lasts about 4 weeks here. [emoji23]



Valerie2002 ~ my sleeve caught onto my H bracelet the first time and soon I realized that I need to put on my Jewelry after I put on the jacket...Thus far my jacket is safe.  Hence I refuse to take off my jacket in the restaurant cus I have too many bracelets that I need to take off first...lol &#128514;&#128518;


Valerie2002 said:


> You look so chic. Love the sandals. Just wondering is your jacket some tweeds or weave gets pull easily? Especially inside the sleeves area when you put your arm through. It always get caught on the inside sleeve because there are no lining. I have to send it back for repair the weave.



Thank you gracekelly for your compliment.


gracekelly said:


> Love this!  The pop of the red bag is straight out of my playbook!


----------



## Bibi25260

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, yes. That's the blouse! I didn't get the gold skirt. I feel like the jacket and skirt together are just too much. Although I might change my mind and get that skirt to go with other things. That's a thought. It will go equally well with the gold birkin. [emoji23]
> 
> I think the skirt in the mannequin could be the longer one. If my memory is correct it looks less elaborate than the one I tried.
> 
> I see now, yes the zipper jackets are longer. I don't like the longer length on me at all. I tried the longer gold one the other day and it wasn't as flattering on me. There is also some greenish color in the tweed that I didn't like.
> 
> Yes Ari we must save for old age. Interesting about the Financial data. Did the Chanel prices change at all in Europe? My friend bought the black jacket in Europe and when all is said and done she broke even. In the past I have saved about 20% buying there.


The prices of the jackets are not that much lower anymore. The popular Cruise 2016 jacket was 3990 euro and in USD 4600. Now the pre-fall black button jacket is 4660 euro and in USD 4800, while the gold button jacket is 5790 euro. I'm aware in US comes the VAT on top.

Our boutique didn't ordered the gold button jacket in 42 so only 40 available, now I hope they can alter it to a 42 for my mother. Do you maybe know how many panels this jacket has?


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.
> 
> View attachment 3374656



periogirl28 ~ I love this casual chic look, so refreshing.  I know you are going to love and look super chic in the black pre fall jacket.  &#128077;


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. It's just too much with the skirt. I would never wear them together. I think that's why the boutiques didn't order many of the skirts.
> 
> Hers our store mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374773



Congrats on your skirt PP!
I'd love the whole suit on somebody very young with the same trainers, on me it would look old ladyish.
I'd never dare to wear these shoes with a suit and im at a certain age that it would look just ridiculous &#128518;


----------



## halliehallie

gracekelly said:


> To be honest, this is a bulky look when you pair the skirt and the jacket.  The model is probably a size 2 and it doesn't even look good on her.  I would just do the jacket because I think you need something slimming on the bottom half whether it is a slim skirt or a slim pant.jean.  I thought it looked great in *tonkamama*'a modeling shot when she was wearing a jean.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even understand the print ad featuring the black four pocket jacket.  The sleeves are so big that they make folds on the model's arms.  Since when does Chanel go for the oversized look?







Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. It's just too much with the skirt. I would never wear them together. I think that's why the boutiques didn't order many of the skirts.
> 
> Hers our store mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374773




Thanks for the advice, ladies. I was thinking of pairing the skirt with one of the black jackets on top. I suppose I can wear the set for certain occasions. I wonder if I can wear the set to court or if it would be too much. (I'm an attorney).


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> periogirl28 ~ I love this casual chic look, so refreshing.  I know you are going to love and look super chic in the black pre fall jacket.  [emoji106]




Well you look fabulous in your Cruise jacket &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;. Let's see how the Black pre-fall one sits for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. I was thinking of pairing the skirt with one of the black jackets on top. I suppose I can wear the set for certain occasions. I wonder if I can wear the set to court or if it would be too much. (I'm an attorney).




I can't see why not to court, for me it's absolutely work suitable.
Would the gold skirt match the black jacket?
If I'll buy and try the total look in gold I'd pair it with bright colored (mustard or grey or cayenne) stockings and high heels and hope it will not be a granny look. I feel it's a pity not to have a matching skirt if it exists as it can be a no brainer some days where you have to dress in a rush.
I don't totally agree that you need a very thin tweed in skirts to look slimmer, with thicker tweed my legs look slimmer and it looks fine if it's a slight A cut.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.
> 
> View attachment 3374656



Perfect city look!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Congrats on your skirt PP!
> 
> I'd love the whole suit on somebody very young with the same trainers, on me it would look old ladyish.
> 
> I'd never dare to wear these shoes with a suit and im at a certain age that it would look just ridiculous [emoji38]




I refrained from wearing sneakers with skirts as well even if my feet might appreciate [emoji80]


----------



## Ici

Bibi25260 said:


> The prices of the jackets are not that much lower anymore. The popular Cruise 2016 jacket was 3990 euro and in USD 4600. Now the pre-fall black button jacket is 4660 euro and in USD 4800, while the gold button jacket is 5790 euro. I'm aware in US comes the VAT on top.
> 
> Our boutique didn't ordered the gold button jacket in 42 so only 40 available, now I hope they can alter it to a 42 for my mother. Do you maybe know how many panels this jacket has?



It's very true.  The USD prices for the Rome Collection is very favourable.  While it's tempting for me to get it across the border, considering my last jacket required 2 alterations, if I were to buy it I would suck it up and buy it local.  For sure they would be able to alter a 42 to fit a 40.


----------



## Ici

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3374387
> 
> 
> Doesn't this black jacket look longer? Price is $5500, I believe. I already bought the crew neck jacket with buttons, but like this length.



Oh I love it in this length.  A longer coat is actually more practical than a short jacket in my climate, hopefully my boutique ordered this one.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ici

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.
> 
> View attachment 3374656



looks great on you! I have only worn mine once, I feel like I'm a bit too clumsy for this tweed, keep getting caught on things.


----------



## periogirl28

Ici said:


> looks great on you! I have only worn mine once, I feel like I'm a bit too clumsy for this tweed, keep getting caught on things.




Erm true. It does get caught on things.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. I was thinking of pairing the skirt with one of the black jackets on top. I suppose I can wear the set for certain occasions. I wonder if I can wear the set to court or if it would be too much. (I'm an attorney).




Honestly, I think it would be too much. I think you could definitely wear the jacket with a neutral pencil skirt. The skirt is also a bit short. Unless you are very petite. I'm 5'6" and if I lengthen it to the maximum length I think it will come just to the top of my knee. If it wasn't that the skirt is in my colors (I have the bag and scarf collection that will go perfectly with it) I don't think I would be buying it. It's tricky to wear two different tweeds together. You will need to wear the pieces with another material that compliments them but I don't think you can wear say the black tweed jacket with the gold tweed skirt. Maybe I'm wrong. I'm no expert. Maybe some of you who are more experienced can chime in. Let me attack some photos of what I plan to wear with the skirt other than cashmere sweaters of course.


----------



## EmileH

These are two of my most versatile pieces. Neither is Chanel but I find that they can stand up to the tweed and compliment them. My standard wool blazer for instance cannot.

The first is a wool flannel like material. The trim and the fit are very tailored. So it works as a nice blazer. The second is a leather jacket that is again very tailored and cut more like a blazer than a coat.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Congrats on your skirt PP!
> 
> I'd love the whole suit on somebody very young with the same trainers, on me it would look old ladyish.
> 
> I'd never dare to wear these shoes with a suit and im at a certain age that it would look just ridiculous [emoji38]




Agree completely. I don't think I would have worn it this way even in my youth. I'm also hoping this mannequin is 6 ft tall. If the skirt is too short I will be returning it. I think it will just make it to the top of my knee. And I'll have to wear black tights and low heeled shoes. Even the mannequin isn't actually wearing them both together. The jacket is just thrown across her shoulders. I agree with gracekelly that both together would add pounds.


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> Thanks for the advice, ladies. I was thinking of pairing the skirt with one of the black jackets on top. I suppose I can wear the set for certain occasions. I wonder if I can wear the set to court or if it would be too much. (I'm an attorney).



Depends upon what type of law you practice, the case, the judge and the jury.  Off the top of my head I would say no.  If you are in a case where you are trying to look as successful as possible and it won't bias anyone else involved in the case, I guess the answer is yes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Ici said:


> looks great on you! I have only worn mine once, I feel like I'm a bit too clumsy for this tweed, keep getting caught on things.




I use a crocheting needle and pull my threads in after each wear, keeps me busy [emoji78][emoji78]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are two of my most versatile pieces. Neither is Chanel but I find that they can stand up to the tweed and compliment them. My standard wool blazer for instance cannot.
> 
> The first is a wool flannel like material. The trim and the fit are very tailored. So it works as a nice blazer. The second is a leather jacket that is again very tailored and cut more like a blazer than a coat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374825
> View attachment 3374826



Great pieces and perfect for the skirt!  Like this much better than wearing with the jacket.  I think I would wear the entire suit if presenting a paper or accepting my Nobel prize


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Great pieces and perfect for the skirt!  Like this much better than wearing with the jacket.  I think I would wear the entire suit if presenting a paper or accepting my Nobel prize




Thanks. I would wear the black suit to my Nobel prize ceremony. [emoji23]

You have more experience than I. Can you mix tweeds or is it too much going on?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I can't see why not to court, for me it's absolutely work suitable.
> Would the gold skirt match the black jacket?
> If I'll buy and try the total look in gold I'd pair it with bright colored (mustard or grey or cayenne) stockings and high heels and hope it will not be a granny look. I feel it's a pity not to have a matching skirt if it exists as it can be a no brainer some days where you have to dress in a rush.
> I don't totally agree that you need a very thin tweed in skirts to look slimmer, with thicker tweed my legs look slimmer and it looks fine if it's a slight A cut.




This sounds really chic. But I'm not sure I could pull it off. I'm too boring. [emoji6]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This sounds really chic. But I'm not sure I could pull it off. I'm too boring. [emoji6]




Sure you aren't[emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I would wear the black suit to my Nobel prize ceremony. [emoji23]
> 
> You have more experience than I. Can you mix tweeds or is it too much going on?



I don't mind mixing different textures, but two tweeds could be iffy.  Would really have to see them together since the gold has a lot going on.  I think I would prefer the gold with something else.  I could see it with leather or suede.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I don't mind mixing different textures, but two tweeds could be iffy.  Would really have to see them together since the gold has a lot going on.  I think I would prefer the gold with something else.  I could see it with leather or suede.




Ooh! I like how you think. Thanks for your advice. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure you aren't[emoji317][emoji317]




Ok I'll try it for you. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I don't mind mixing different textures, but two tweeds could be iffy.  Would really have to see them together since the gold has a lot going on.  I think I would prefer the gold with something else.  I could see it with leather or suede.




Like pairing with this?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Like pairing with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374878




Ohh! That's perfect. Can I ask where you found it?


----------



## ailoveresale

Ici said:


> looks great on you! I have only worn mine once, I feel like I'm a bit too clumsy for this tweed, keep getting caught on things.




I'm the same way - I have to remember to turn my engagement ring in (it's princess cut so it's sharp) when I put it on or put the jacket on before any jewelry. I also worry if I'm carrying a bag with a buckle strap that it might snag. Even though I love it, I'm not as comfortable wearing it because I worry about snagging it constantly... This is why I wear the cardigan more often and I'm eyeing the black pre-fall jacket... [emoji51]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ohh! That's perfect. Can I ask where you found it?




Sure, I was planning to order it, it's Boss. I think it's fall or prefall, not out yet. The  Vogue app has the pics..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Another look that might suit the black jacket?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another look that might suit the black jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374890




Beautiful. Thank you. Also boss? 

I


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Like pairing with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374878



YES YES YES!!!



Pourquoipas said:


> Another look that might suit the black jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374890



The color is lovely.  I just can't get used to the length with the flare and would prefer a cropped pant with a straight bottom. It looks to me  like she is wearing her little sister's pant.  I also think it could make you look shorter.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. Thank you. Also boss?
> 
> I




This is Escada..


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is lovely.  I just can't get used to the length with the flare and would prefer a cropped pant with a straight bottom. It looks to me  like she is wearing her little sister's pant.  I also think it could make you look shorter.




Sure the second one wouldn't look gracious on anyone..it's more that I Iiked the colour dismatch.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Completely in love with this Gucci for the gold tweed one but I can't fit it 42[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Avis aux amateurs ...


----------



## Valerie2002

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on your Gold pre-fall jacket Pocketbook Pup! I am looking forward to trying the black next week, launch date is late over here. Yet another pair of bermudas with the black Cruise jacket. SA says pre -sale will start soon.
> 
> View attachment 3374656


Casual chic. Looks great. Love the constance bag.


----------



## ladysarah

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi ladysarah - I just found this thread and I enjoyed reading through the postings.  I have a question about your cashmere cardigans.  Do you hand wash them?    Or any of the ladies here  ..


I actually machine wash in a net bag on the hand wash cycle- I avoid dry cleaning. This tends to work on the plain styles of pure cashmere. If you have more complex designs with embroidery or silk / mix it may not work so well.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> YES YES YES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The color is lovely.  I just can't get used to the length with the flare and would prefer a cropped pant with a straight bottom. It looks to me  like she is wearing her little sister's pant.  I also think it could make you look shorter.




I tried cropped flares recently because they are being shown a lot lately with ankle strap shoes which I love. They made me look terrible. So I decided to take a straight leg pair of jeans that I had and hem them instead. It's much more flattering. I'll model them next time I wear them. But I love the overall look.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Completely in love with this Gucci for the gold tweed one but I can't fit it 42[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374926
> 
> Avis aux amateurs ...




Beautiful. I am definitely planning to wear my black jacket over dresses.


----------



## periogirl28

Valerie2002 said:


> Casual chic. Looks great. Love the constance bag.




Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried cropped flares recently because they are being shown a lot lately with ankle strap shoes which I love. They made me look terrible. So I decided to take a straight leg pair of jeans that I had and hem them instead. It's much more flattering. I'll model them next time I wear them. But I love the overall look.



They have these velcro sticky things that you can use for a temporary hem too.  I have a package, but have not tried them yet.  I like an ankle length pant because it is very versatile and you can wear any height of heel.  Very good for travel so you can take less shoes


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I actually machine wash in a net bag on the hand wash cycle- I avoid dry cleaning. This tends to work on the plain styles of pure cashmere. If you have more complex designs with embroidery or silk / mix it may not work so well.



Very intriguing!  Do you have any cardies that are two tone?  I worry about colors running.


----------



## LillyH861

ladysarah said:


> lets see some stunning photos then. You know what they say  - 'a pictute is worth...'
> 
> In the meantime check this out : How to wear your CHANEL JACKET WITH LOTS OF ATTITUDE - though do go to do some yoga first to to perfect the udiana banda...


I didn't think that Chanel could be sexy but this is amazing


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. It's just too much with the skirt. I would never wear them together. I think that's why the boutiques didn't order many of the skirts.
> 
> Hers our store mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374773




In one of the Paris Boutiques the mannequin  had tweed leggings on the  along with everything else!!


----------



## Ici

ailoveresale said:


> I'm the same way - I have to remember to turn my engagement ring in (it's princess cut so it's sharp) when I put it on or put the jacket on before any jewelry. I also worry if I'm carrying a bag with a buckle strap that it might snag. Even though I love it, I'm not as comfortable wearing it because I worry about snagging it constantly... This is why I wear the cardigan more often and I'm eyeing the black pre-fall jacket... [emoji51]



Thanks for chiming in.  I feel a bit better knowing others have the same feedback. 

I too find that I wear my sweaters far more often than my jackets.  I may be the only one who doesn't plan on buying the prefall jacket, at least not the short version, as I know regardless how beautiful it is, it's not practical for me and I already have a couple of black jackets. So I will be sitting this one out, while your ladies enjoy.


----------



## Ici

periogirl28 said:


> Erm true. It does get caught on things.



I wonder if it's because of the no lining thing, or is it because of the way the tweed is woven.  Whatever it is, I'm definitely not getting my cost per wear out of this one.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> In one of the Paris Boutiques the mannequin  had tweed leggings on the  along with everything else!!




That's how it was shown on the runway. It didn't even look good on the model. I'm going in next weekend to make sure the skirt isn't too short.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> In one of the Paris Boutiques the mannequin  had tweed leggings on the  along with everything else!!



Lagerfeld did this for Fall 2012.  I think he doesn't know about global warming.


----------



## periogirl28

Ici said:


> I wonder if it's because of the no lining thing, or is it because of the way the tweed is woven.  Whatever it is, I'm definitely not getting my cost per wear out of this one.



This tweed weave is very open and it got caught on buttons when I was in the Chanel changing room trying on items. So I know what you mean. I will wear it often though bec it is light and great for warmer climates or flights. The pre fall one maybe thicker but because I get cold easily, it should be alright in winter and early spring.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3374387
> 
> 
> Doesn't this black jacket look longer? Price is $5500, I believe. I already bought the crew neck jacket with buttons, but like this length.


The jacket with zipper comes in two lengths  The buttons version in just one.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Lagerfeld did this for Fall 2012.  I think he doesn't know about global warming.
> 
> assets.vogue.com/photos/55c650e908298d8be2183b44/master/w_400/00020fullscreen.jpg




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
I felt bad for the mannequin!! I thought "she wants to strip and run out of here naked! She doesn't care if it's Chanel!!'
I think you're right about Karl! At Rue Cambon I tried on another jacket - similar to the gold one everyone is discussing but it had a zipper. It was gorgeous but it was heavy as hell and it was waaay out of my budget - over 7000 euros. I did get the LBJ though 
And I'm just as sexy as Kristin Stewart when I'm wearing it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely. It's just too much with the skirt. I would never wear them together. I think that's why the boutiques didn't order many of the skirts.
> 
> Hers our store mannequin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374773




I think the suit works as a complete look with big 60s hair and makeup like it does in the show , but not many people in real life can pull it off, maybe the fashion crowd at fashion weeks? But other than that it a very heavy look,


----------



## Freckles1

Baglover121 said:


> I think the suit works as a complete look with big 60s hair and makeup like it does in the show , but not many people in real life can pull it off, maybe the fashion crowd at fashion weeks? But other than that it a very heavy look,




I saw a woman probably close to my age (40's) wearing a Chanel suit exactly how you are describing! She was in the the Chanel on Montaigne - she didn't pull it off. It was just too much. And I honestly don't think she was old enough or regal enough. She was very pretty. It just wasn't quite right though.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies who shop at NM...  I hope my NM SA is correct... Chanel MD stars on the 24th.  Check with your SA and see if he/she can reserve items for you and ring up at the sales.


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah yeah. No. That's a bit high for me. If you look closely it looks too elaborate to wear for day too.


I saw that but sometimes it seams they change the pieces when the actually manufacture them for RTW.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> I think the suit works as a complete look with big 60s hair and makeup like it does in the show , but not many people in real life can pull it off, maybe the fashion crowd at fashion weeks? But other than that it a very heavy look,



That is totally the look.  There was a movie called The Inconvenient Woman which was a movie about wealthy man and his mistress and in it, Rebecca De Mornay wears clothing that is supposed to be Chanel suiting.  Her look is the big blonde hair and make-up.  

If you ever see a person in the street who has copied a runway look exactly, they tend to look freakish.  



Freckles1 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> I felt bad for the mannequin!! I thought "she wants to strip and run out of here naked! She doesn't care if it's Chanel!!'
> I think you're right about Karl! At Rue Cambon I tried on another jacket - similar to the gold one everyone is discussing but it had a zipper. It was gorgeous but it was heavy as hell and it was waaay out of my budget - over 7000 euros. I did get the LBJ though
> And I'm just as sexy as Kristin Stewart when I'm wearing it [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You are much sexier than Kristin Stewart who is totally without expression in everything she acts in or in any photograph.  Look up the word _blah_ in the dictionary and you will see her picture.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's how it was shown on the runway. It didn't even look good on the model. I'm going in next weekend to make sure the skirt isn't too short.




I don't think so, I was following your vote today and got myself the gold tweed plus skirt plus blouse. One picture and I was sold, let fall come. Anyway summer is 4 weeks here so I will use this jacket after the navies and black it will be matching a different lot. You enabled me and I went through H scarves to match. Boss is out but the blouse is Polyester so I'm not sure I'll take it but the skirt in leather is fine. I'll try to skip anything else expensive now and enjoy summer.. Summer is less Chanel for me, white linen and dresses are easy to find and I use the C16 a lot. I don't stress about pulled threads anymore, just fix them now and then..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I don't think so, I was following your vote today and got myself the gold tweed plus skirt plus blouse. One picture and I was sold, let fall come. Anyway summer is 4 weeks here so I will use this jacket after the navies and black it will be matching a different lot. You enabled me and I went through H scarves to match. Boss is out but the blouse is Polyester so I'm not sure I'll take it but the skirt in leather is fine. I'll try to skip anything else expensive now and enjoy summer.. Summer is less Chanel for me, white linen and dresses are easy to find and I use the C16 a lot. I don't stress about pulled threads anymore, just fix them now and then..




Congratulations! I do think they will be nice pieces to mix and match. I can't wait for fall now. Did you receive the Paris Rome mailer from Chanel? It talks about the collection being inspired by the fall colors in Rome. Plus i can't go back to Paris until fall. So I have an Edith Piaf song about falling leaves playing in my head. [emoji23]

Thanks for the tip on the skirt. I might go for that too. The ruffles make the leather look less tough. It's a nice balance. 

I can't wait to see everyone's modeling shots of their fall pieces.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Congrats on your skirt PP!
> 
> I'd love the whole suit on somebody very young with the same trainers, on me it would look old ladyish.
> 
> I'd never dare to wear these shoes with a suit and im at a certain age that it would look just ridiculous [emoji38]




Thank you Ari for your help. I ordered through your nice SA. I don't have much time for my local boutique recently and all of the fuzz included and lack of options to try so I'm back to direct order based on what I think will be spot on. Hope I'm not wrong about my choice of the gold tweed... They accept returns against shop credit so I'm fine. You should get loyalties as well as all of the other nice posters here[emoji847]
Big thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! I do think they will be nice pieces to mix and match. I can't wait for fall now. Did you receive the Paris Rome mailer from Chanel? It talks about the collection being inspired by the fall colors in Rome. Plus i can't go back to Paris until fall. So I have an Edith Piaf song about falling leaves playing in my head. [emoji23]
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the skirt. I might go for that too. The ruffles make the leather look less tough. It's a nice balance.
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's modeling shots of their fall pieces.




I'm pretty close to Paris a humble 3hours, I've promised DD to go back in August when it's quie but still beautiful. Eating at place St Augustin, resting at Jardins de Luxembourg looking around VCA, Chanel , H and hoping to be good. But Berlin or Boston or London would be nice as well.. Nothing compares to cities, sorry to be off topic.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> That is totally the look.  There was a movie called The Inconvenient Woman which was a movie about wealthy man and his mistress and in it, Rebecca De Mornay wears clothing that is supposed to be Chanel suiting.  Her look is the big blonde hair and make-up.
> 
> If you ever see a person in the street who has copied a runway look exactly, they tend to look freakish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are much sexier than Kristin Stewart who is totally without expression in everything she acts in or in any photograph.  Look up the word _blah_ in the dictionary and you will see her picture.




Thank you 
[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]  Karl has to stop it!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Ari for your help. I ordered through your nice SA. I don't have much time for my local boutique recently and all of the fuzz included and lack of options to try so I'm back to direct order based on what I think will be spot on. Hope I'm not wrong about my choice of the gold tweed... They accept returns against shop credit so I'm fine. You should get loyalties as well as all of the other nice posters here[emoji847]
> Big thank you!



Oh, that is fabulous! I'll see her tomorrow and report! She is sweet, helpful and reliable!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> That is totally the look.  There was a movie called The Inconvenient Woman which was a movie about wealthy man and his mistress and in it, Rebecca De Mornay wears clothing that is supposed to be Chanel suiting.  Her look is the big blonde hair and make-up.
> 
> If you ever see a person in the street who has copied a runway look exactly, they tend to look freakish.
> 
> Now that I've thought more about it, this Chanel look screams fran drescher from the nanny [emoji23]
> 
> 
> You are much sexier than Kristin Stewart who is totally without expression in everything she acts in or in any photograph.  Look up the word _blah_ in the dictionary and you will see her picture.




Totally agree, that mini Chanel movie which she starred in and Karl directed, is cringe worthy,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Totally agree, that mini Chanel movie which she starred in and Karl directed, is cringe worthy,




There is quite a lack of role models nowadays for sure! It's not the actress that make us long for the clothes it's the whole history of the company in my case anyway but the marketing must go on,,


----------



## Pourquoipas

I'm sure she is, you picked her!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm sure she is, you picked her!



I'm very happy, she showed me your jacket, skirt and blouse- just gorgeous! I'll post some of the jackets I saw on sale, so if you like any, ask her. Bare with me, as I can't post multiple pictures on the phone so I'll do it in each post.
First 
The blouse and black jeans that I got. ))


----------



## ari

Here is with the black jacket from the fall collection, very bad posing but you get the idea!


----------



## ari

Here is the skit, which I didn't get as it is too short, most probably I'd regret...


----------



## ari

I got this beautiful coat at 30% off, it has a slight padding under with silver lining, I can wear it with my black Chanel dresses, pants, jeans. It came down to 4000 euros


----------



## Ici

ari said:


> I got this beautiful coat at 30% off, it has a slight padding under with silver lining, I can wear it with my black Chanel dresses, pants, jeans. It came down to 4000 euros



wow, this coat is so simple but yet so chic.  it looks incredible on you!


----------



## ari

I had to choose between the white and this navy one, which has fantastic fit, but not striking as the white and not that warm, it could be worn as a dress or long jacket. It is 30 % off around 4000 euros. I didn't get that one.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here is the skit, which I didn't get as it is too short, most probably I'd regret...




Love the sale coat on you.

 I think you should get the skirt. It looks amazing on you, and they can make it at least an inch longer. 

Hmmm.. The blouse comes long sleeved? I wonder if I should have gone for that instead of the sleeveless. In some ways it's more versatile with sleeves but I think it might be too hot and uncomfortable for me under the jackets. What do you think?


----------



## ari

I got this black jacket at 50% at 1800 euro sale from last summer. 
I didn't get the skit worn here, although I have the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I got this black jacket at 50% at 1800 euro sale from last summer.
> 
> I didn't get the skit worn here, although I have the jacket.




This is a fabulous fashion show Ari! Saving any more comments until the end of the show.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ladysarah said:


> I actually machine wash in a net bag on the hand wash cycle- I avoid dry cleaning. This tends to work on the plain styles of pure cashmere. If you have more complex designs with embroidery or silk / mix it may not work so well.



Thanks ladysarah, I did a further search and read your older postings a few years back.  I have the same question as *Gracekelly* about two tones too ..  and I was going to 'test' my oldest (two tone at the sleeves) cardi.  I have just ordered a Laundress cashmere shampoo and will give it a try   

Sorry to hijack this thread.  Back to your Chanel jackets, ladies


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the sale coat on you.
> 
> I think you should get the skirt. It looks amazing on you, and they can make it at least an inch longer.
> 
> Hmmm.. The blouse comes long sleeved? I wonder if I should have gone for that instead of the sleeveless. In some ways it's more versatile with sleeves but I think it might be too hot and uncomfortable for me under the jackets. What do you think?



I was looking for the sleeveless one, but they didn't have it. I think it's more comfortable without the sleeves, and looks less formal. They had a black one like mine, but I'm not too much into black shirts. 
The skirt is low waisted. I'm sure I'd regret  not buying.


----------



## ari

I hope the moderators wouldn't mind some Chanel dresses. I didn't buy any as they are not me, but maybe you ladies would like them and get them at the sale, they are all 30% off
This one is very transparent with too short under dress.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I was looking for the sleeveless one, but they didn't have it. I think it's more comfortable without the sleeves, and looks less formal. They had a black one like mine, but I'm not too much into black shirts.
> 
> The skirt is low waisted. I'm sure I'd regret  not buying.




I really really love the black skirt on you. Well it all looks fabulous on you. But I think you need the black skirt too. Great fashion show!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## ari

The white one


----------



## ari

The one from the cruise collection- too short for me and too transparent


----------



## ari

Some jackets I didn't get 50 % off


----------



## ari

50 % off


----------



## ari

50% off
They are blousons type


----------



## ari

Ici said:


> wow, this coat is so simple but yet so chic.  it looks incredible on you!



Thank you Ici!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> 50 % off




This one is gorgeous. It was quite expensive to start right? Agree with all if your choices. Except not getting the black skirt. The other skirt is quite nice on you too.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really really love the black skirt on you. Well it all looks fabulous on you. But I think you need the black skirt too. Great fashion show!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;



Thank you dear Pocketbook, I'll think about it. I bought some other things-  2 pairs of shoes on sale, and 2 pairs of the fall slingbacks, 2 bracelets, one brooch, 2 tips. I have to go on saving mode asap!


----------



## Ici

.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I'm very happy, she showed me your jacket, skirt and blouse- just gorgeous! I'll post some of the jackets I saw on sale, so if you like any, ask her. Bare with me, as I can't post multiple pictures on the phone so I'll do it in each post.
> 
> First
> 
> The blouse and black jeans that I got. ))




Love this blouse I'm waiting for but I've a faint bad conscience as it's quite pricey, hope I won't spill tomato sauce on it[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This one is gorgeous. It was quite expensive to start right? Agree with all if your choices. Except not getting the black skirt. The other skirt is quite nice on you too.



Yes, but is a bit as a bomber jacket- it doesn't look good on me. The fabric is just gorgeous!
I hate my legs and I prefer to wear pants, but you make me very hesitant about the black skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I got this beautiful coat at 30% off, it has a slight padding under with silver lining, I can wear it with my black Chanel dresses, pants, jeans. It came down to 4000 euros




Marvelous, more of an eyecatcher compared to the navy one!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you dear Pocketbook, I'll think about it. I bought some other things-  2 pairs of shoes on sale, and 2 pairs of the fall slingbacks, 2 bracelets, one brooch, 2 tips. I have to go on saving mode asap!




I understand completely. I had to revamp my fall spending plan because of my choices. Looks like you made some great choices. 

Thanks for brightening my day with your fashion show! Half way around the world. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here is the skit, which I didn't get as it is too short, most probably I'd regret...




I'd take the skirt, it looks long enough and you have nice legs so why not?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this blouse I'm waiting for but I've a faint bad conscience as it's quite pricey, hope I won't spill tomato sauce on it[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]



You have to size up in the blouse, it is very tight in the arms. I took size 40. I'm 39.
I have a similar one by Polo RL - 200 euro. 
You also might like this cardi, she has it in 40


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> You have to size up in the blouse, it is very tight in the arms. I took size 40. I'm 39.
> 
> I have a similar one by Polo RL - 200 euro.
> 
> You might like this cardi




I had to size up on the sleeveless one too. 

I saw this cardi. It's cute. I ended up buying this one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This one is gorgeous. It was quite expensive to start right? Agree with all if your choices. Except not getting the black skirt. The other skirt is quite nice on you too.




I have this one and it's quite nice and versatile but well I paid full price and for sure I'd loved it even more at 50%off[emoji36]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had to size up on the sleeveless one too.
> 
> I saw this cardi. It's cute. I ended up buying this one.
> 
> View attachment 3376211



Oh, this one is very nice and much more wearable! 
The white and navy is kind of a sea side vacation type.
I tryied this one - just for you guys


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> You have to size up in the blouse, it is very tight in the arms. I took size 40. I'm 39.
> 
> I have a similar one by Polo RL - 200 euro.
> 
> You also might like this cardi, she has it in 40




I took 42, hope it'll fits..Love how you're modeling the whole collection, what a pleasant inspiration!!! Thank you!
The cardigan is to similar for me to the double breasted to splurge but it's beautiful..


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'd take the skirt, it looks long enough and you have nice legs so why not?



Hate my legs, I need to wear black pantyhose with the skirt as is above the knee.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hate my legs, I need to wear black pantyhose with the skirt as is above the knee.




Are you crazy? You have great legs! Don't be silly. Get the skirt. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had to size up on the sleeveless one too.
> 
> I saw this cardi. It's cute. I ended up buying this one.
> 
> View attachment 3376211




 Yes a good choice!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes a good choice!




Thanks. Glad you think so. Our sale doesn't start for several weeks and they won't hold things for us for the sale. I don't have the nerves to wait so I paid full price for everything. I'm sure the navy jacket that I bought will go on sale but ce sera.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Glad you think so. Our sale doesn't start for several weeks and they won't hold things for us for the sale. I don't have the nerves to wait so I paid full price for everything. I'm sure the navy jacket that I bought will go on sale but ce sera.



Very strange that this year the European sale is ahead of the USA , usually you're at least 3 weeks ahead!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Very strange that this year the European sale is ahead of the USA , usually you're at least 3 weeks ahead!




Im in such a happy mood about the prices for pre fall that I won't complain. I think our sales starts the 24th. I'm going back on Saturday to try on the gold skirt to make sure it's long enough. I'll look around a bit more, but things were pretty picked over the last time I was there.  All of the Boston colleges hold graduations in May and June. The parents from overseas shop like crazy. The luxury stores are busier at this time than for Christmas. There wasn't alot that I loved from cruise or spring. I love pre fall and I think I'll love the fall collection as well. Hopefully not too much. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Ari....speechless!  What a parade of fashion!  Love your choices and agree about the dresses.  You looked  great in the skirts.  We all have our peccadillos about our figure/body, but your legs looked quite nice I thought and it did not seem too short.  I saw the slingbacks on the floor in gray and black that looked gorgeous. Did you get them?  If you tell me that they were on sale, I will faint!!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I took 42, hope it'll fits..Love how you're modeling the whole collection, what a pleasant inspiration!!! Thank you!
> The cardigan is to similar for me to the double breasted to splurge but it's beautiful..



Here is the Polo shirt, for sure the Chanel one is 100 times better- but is the same vibe


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Ari....speechless!  What a parade of fashion!  Love your choices and agree about the dresses.  You looked  great in the skirts.  We all have our peccadillos about our figure/body, but your legs looked quite nice I thought and it did not seem too short.  I saw the slingbacks on the floor in gray and black that looked gorgeous. Did you get them?  If you tell me that they were on sale, I will faint!!!



Thank you gracekelly! I'm very tough on my self, I love shapely legs, but I'm not blessed, no matter how hard I work out. If I manage to achieve very thin legs my bottom disappears. Any way... 
The slingbacks in gray fabric with black velvet toe are from the fall collection - yes I got them! I got blue/black slingbacks from the fall collection too. Both are gorgeous and comfortable. I'll take pictures later as the boutique is delivering them as I had to go somewhere else.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Im in such a happy mood about the prices for pre fall that I won't complain. I think our sales starts the 24th. I'm going back on Saturday to try on the gold skirt to make sure it's long enough. I'll look around a bit more, but things were pretty picked over the last time I was there.  All of the Boston colleges hold graduations in May and June. The parents from overseas shop like crazy. The luxury stores are busier at this time than for Christmas. There wasn't alot that I loved from cruise or spring. I love pre fall and I think I'll love the fall collection as well. Hopefully not too much. [emoji23]



I saw 2 ladies from the states in Hermes boutique buying some bags and they told me that the bags would have been cheaper in San Francisco, but not so available. So the price harmonization is working!
Hopefully you'll like the skirt. It is very youthful in a way, low waist with pockets and short. I mean for Chanel suit skirt.


----------



## ari

These leader leggings were great too but at 30% off they were still 4000 euro, so I decided against, no matter that I liked them, but I'd never be able to show the pearls as I like to have something longer over leggings.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I saw 2 ladies from the states in Hermes boutique buying some bags and they told me that the bags would have been cheaper in San Francisco, but not so available. So the price harmonization is working!
> 
> Hopefully you'll like the skirt. It is very youthful in a way, low waist with pockets and short. I mean for Chanel suit skirt.




They are absolutely wrong. Hermes bags and other Leathergoods are 30% less in Europe than they are here. Chanel equalized bag prices somewhat but we still save 500-700 per bag. Shoes and jewelry are 25% off in Europe for us. I do my homework ahead of time.  

There are two versions of the black skirt. I am getting the longer one. You should ask if they are getting the longer one. The short one is too short. There is apparently only one length of the gold skirt so if it's too short on me that's a no go. I will definitely have to wear it with tights.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> T*hey are absolutely wrong. Hermes bags and other Leathergoods are 30% less in Europe than they are here. Chanel equalized bag prices somewhat but we still save 500-700 per bag. Shoes and jewelry are 25% off in Europe for us. I do my homework ahead of time.  *
> 
> There are two versions of the black skirt. I am getting the longer one. You should ask if they are getting the longer one. The short one is too short. There is apparently only one length of the gold skirt so if it's too short on me that's a no go. I will definitely have to wear it with tights.



I guess I will find out and I am sure you are correct.  

Ari, good call on the leather leggings.  Way too expensive and you won't see the pearls.  They are for girls like Kendall Jenner, just your average Chanel customer...lol!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I guess I will find out and I am sure you are correct.
> 
> Ari, good call on the leather leggings.  Way too expensive and you won't see the pearls.  They are for girls like Kendall Jenner, just your average Chanel customer...lol!




Agree. The leggings are a waste. 

Yes gracekelly, we just bought bags there in April. Brag my bag has up to date prices for bags in a handy chart. Bags, Leathergoods, and fine jewelry are 30% off at Hermes. Costume jewelry and scarves at Hermes were equalized somewhat so it's a small difference. Duty free has the best prices for scarves. 

Unfortunately most fine jewelry like VCA Cartier etc is the same price if not more in Europe.


----------



## halliehallie

Ari, you look just fab!! Love them all! As for the skirt, there are 2 versions. One is shorter than the other. If you feel uncomfortable with the shorter one, you can get the slightly longer one? I think it looks great on you though. 

Our sale won't start for a while... Lucky you. I did set aside the clothes that I want for the sale though. Can't wait!


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> Ari, you look just fab!! Love them all! As for the skirt, there are 2 versions. One is shorter than the other. If you feel uncomfortable with the shorter one, you can get the slightly longer one? I think it looks great on you though.
> 
> Our sale won't start for a while... Lucky you. I did set aside the clothes that I want for the sale though. Can't wait!




Do you shop at the department stores rather than the boutiques? My boutique won't hold things


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are absolutely wrong. Hermes bags and other Leathergoods are 30% less in Europe than they are here. Chanel equalized bag prices somewhat but we still save 500-700 per bag. Shoes and jewelry are 25% off in Europe for us. I do my homework ahead of time.
> 
> There are two versions of the black skirt. I am getting the longer one. You should ask if they are getting the longer one. The short one is too short. There is apparently only one length of the gold skirt so if it's too short on me that's a no go. I will definitely have to wear it with tights.


Unfortunately they had only this skirt, they didn't have the pants neither.


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> Ari, you look just fab!! Love them all! As for the skirt, there are 2 versions. One is shorter than the other. If you feel uncomfortable with the shorter one, you can get the slightly longer one? I think it looks great on you though.
> 
> Our sale won't start for a while... Lucky you. I did set aside the clothes that I want for the sale though. Can't wait!



They didn't have it&#128563;
Thank you halliehallie!
My SM is so kind, she gave me a present- the shawl, the bracelets and the brooch were on sale too


----------



## ari

Here are the bracelets with the cotton black jacket


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Ari....speechless!  What a parade of fashion!  Love your choices and agree about the dresses.  You looked  great in the skirts.  We all have our peccadillos about our figure/body, but your legs looked quite nice I thought and it did not seem too short.  I saw the slingbacks on the floor in gray and black that looked gorgeous. Did you get them?  If you tell me that they were on sale, I will faint!!!



Here are the slingbacks


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I guess I will find out and I am sure you are correct.
> 
> Ari, good call on the leather leggings.  Way too expensive and you won't see the pearls.  They are for girls like Kendall Jenner, just your average Chanel customer...lol!



Lol!


----------



## Baglover121

Ari, you definitely should get the skirt , it. Looks so beautiful with the blouse, 
And you have great legs you should shouldn't be self conscious about them, 

Some great sales scores, In particular that black cruise dress


----------



## ari

Is it ok the post the other shoes ?
They were 50% off


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, you definitely should get the skirt , it. Looks so beautiful with the blouse,
> And you have great legs you should shouldn't be self conscious about them,
> 
> Some great sales scores, In particular that black cruise dress



Thank you Baglover! I didn't get the dresses either, just tried them &#128512;


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Is it ok the post the other shoes ?
> 
> They were 50% off




Great job Ari! I love everything. Especially the brooch. I hope you can track down the longer skirt. I know that I'm on the wait list for one and they haven't arrived at our store yet.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are absolutely wrong. Hermes bags and other Leathergoods are 30% less in Europe than they are here. Chanel equalized bag prices somewhat but we still save 500-700 per bag. Shoes and jewelry are 25% off in Europe for us. I do my homework ahead of time.  .




I agree with that, someone in the hermes forums mentioned the price of the kelly cut in U.S. Is $24k? I think , and I bought one for 15000 in Europe  ,so it's a huge difference, so are brands like Chloe , i found it so expensive in the U.S. , and even in sales times it was just a tad cheaper than original price, 
And for US citizens you claim tax which makes it a double whammy


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you shop at the department stores rather than the boutiques? My boutique won't hold things




Hi PP, I shop at both but my boutique won't hold any items while the department stores do! One of the many reasons why I love department stores. Also, dept stores give great points.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> Hi PP, I shop at both but my boutique won't hold any items while the department stores do! One of the many reasons why I love department stores. Also, dept stores give great points.




Thanks. Now that I have my basics covered I think I need to start shopping at the department stores.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I agree with that, someone in the hermes forums mentioned the price of the kelly cut in U.S. Is $24k? I think , and I bought one for 15000 in Europe  ,so it's a huge difference, so are brands like Chloe , i found it so expensive in the U.S. , and even in sales times it was just a tad cheaper than original price,
> And for US citizens you claim tax which makes it a double whammy




A Birkin 35 Togo is $11900 plus state sales tax here. If we buy it in Europe it's $8725.


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Now that I have my basics covered I think I need to start shopping at the department stores.




Def! I go to the boutique when the dept stores didn't order the style. The dept store SAs are usually very accommodating too. Transferring in items in your size for you to try on then holding.


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> Here is the skit, which I didn't get as it is too short, most probably I'd regret...


Love this blouse. Looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> I got this beautiful coat at 30% off, it has a slight padding under with silver lining, I can wear it with my black Chanel dresses, pants, jeans. It came down to 4000 euros


This beautiful cost looks perfect on you. Just like a coat dress. Very versatile. Great choice.


----------



## Valerie2002

ari said:


> Here is with the black jacket from the fall collection, very bad posing but you get the idea!


This black jacket I'm waiting to get. Also looks great on you too. How do you feel about this jacket?


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Very intriguing!  Do you have any cardies that are two tone?  I worry about colors running.


I never had any Chanel cashmere colour run- which is a testament to their superior quality. Almost all have contrasting trims, (you know cream with navy, or cream with black & grey, pink etc) but the colour is set it's never run. Good point though as one of the first thing that happens with cheaper clothes is the colour bleeding.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this blouse I'm waiting for but I've a faint bad conscience as it's quite pricey, hope I won't spill tomato sauce on it[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]







How about something from Chloe? They usually carry these type of blouses, 
I have a few in neutral colours that work so well with jackets


----------



## EmileH

I flat out told my SA that I wasn't sure I wanted to pay that much for a blouse but the cut and fit was sooo nice, I looked online at other things while I was having my hair done and decided that nothing I found was as nice as that blouse. I bought the sleeveless one.i think it will be more comfortable under the jackets. 

Is the one pictured the Chloe blouse oh netaporter for $1250? I don't think it's anywhere near as nice. It has a complicated ruffle that I don't think will look as nice with the jackets. I also looked at Saint Laurent since they do a blouse like this. I thought the price was again similar and it wasn't as nice. The Chanel top is just perfect to go with the jackets. The sleeveless one was $1400. I'm assuming the long sleeved one is more?


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I never had any Chanel cashmere colour run- which is a testament to their superior quality. Almost all have contrasting trims, (you know cream with navy, or cream with black & grey, pink etc) but the colour is set it's never run. Good point though as one of the first thing that happens with cheaper clothes is the colour bleeding.



Ahh!  Thank you!  I hate sending things to the dry cleaners and if I can do it myself I am very happy.  I have washed solid cashmeres many times and they always come out nice.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I flat out told my SA that I wasn't sure I wanted to pay that much for a blouse but the cut and fit was sooo nice, I looked online at other things while I was having my hair done and decided that nothing I found was as nice as that blouse. I bought the sleeveless one.i think it will be more comfortable under the jackets.
> 
> Is the one pictured the Chloe blouse oh netaporter for $1250? I don't think it's anywhere near as nice. It has a complicated ruffle that I don't think will look as nice with the jackets. I also looked at Saint Laurent since they do a blouse like this. I thought the price was again similar and it wasn't as nice. The Chanel top is just perfect to go with the jackets. The sleeveless one was $1400. I'm assuming the long sleeved one is more?



I agree about sleeveless blouses. I prefer a more fitted sleeve and armhole and the sleeves tend to make me feel like there is just too much fabric there.   I never find that I am cold under a jacket.  Granted it is a lot warmer here than where you live


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I agree about sleeveless blouses. I prefer a more fitted sleeve and armhole and the sleeves tend to make me feel like there is just too much fabric there.   I never find that I am cold under a jacket.  Granted it is a lot warmer here than where you live




At 48 I have learned the value of being able to strip off layers quickly in a pinch. [emoji23]


----------



## wantitneedit

ari said:


> Here are the slingbacks



Ari - your pics and commentary are a delight and i will follow very closely!  Congrats on your goodies, you look spectacular modelling all the clothes.  You have always been one of my style icons on TPF...
I will watch your other sale thread in the Chanel forum as well...

May i please ask if you have any info for the sale that will happen in Italy, namely Florence and Rome?  Is it right to assume that it will begin there on the 22nd of June as elsewhere?  Hoping to sneak in a visit whilst travelling with family....


----------



## wantitneedit

Wanted to give a shout out to all the lovely ladies here that share knowledge and advice.  It is very much appreciated by "us" newbies who dare to dip our toe into Chanel RTW.  Specifically i'd like to thank Pocketbook Pup for your style, pragmatic advice and enthusiasm for keeping this thread alive too! Gracekelly - you are one in a million, a fount of knowledge and humour.  Tonkamama - love love love your style.  wish i had your body!!!
Ari - Elegance personified; Chanel could do with replacing that silly sullen Kristen with you as their ambassador!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3376554
> 
> 
> How about something from Chloe? They usually carry these type of blouses,
> I have a few in neutral colours that work so well with jackets




Thank you, I'll look into this as I will need 1-2 different styles. This one looks nice!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I flat out told my SA that I wasn't sure I wanted to pay that much for a blouse but the cut and fit was sooo nice, I looked online at other things while I was having my hair done and decided that nothing I found was as nice as that blouse. I bought the sleeveless one.i think it will be more comfortable under the jackets.
> 
> Is the one pictured the Chloe blouse oh netaporter for $1250? I don't think it's anywhere near as nice. It has a complicated ruffle that I don't think will look as nice with the jackets. I also looked at Saint Laurent since they do a blouse like this. I thought the price was again similar and it wasn't as nice. The Chanel top is just perfect to go with the jackets. The sleeveless one was $1400. I'm assuming the long sleeved one is more?




The long sleeve is 1650 euros


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I'm very happy, she showed me your jacket, skirt and blouse- just gorgeous! I'll post some of the jackets I saw on sale, so if you like any, ask her. Bare with me, as I can't post multiple pictures on the phone so I'll do it in each post.
> First
> The blouse and black jeans that I got. ))



Dear Ari.... All I can say is


----------



## EmileH

wantitneedit said:


> Wanted to give a shout out to all the lovely ladies here that share knowledge and advice.  It is very much appreciated by "us" newbies who dare to dip our toe into Chanel RTW.  Specifically i'd like to thank Pocketbook Pup for your style, pragmatic advice and enthusiasm for keeping this thread alive too! Gracekelly - you are one in a million, a fount of knowledge and humour.  Tonkamama - love love love your style.  wish i had your body!!!
> Ari - Elegance personified; Chanel could do with replacing that silly sullen Kristen with you as their ambassador!!!




You are too kind. Thank you. How sweet. A warm hello to you in Italy. DH and I are both of Italian descent and love to visit.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The long sleeve is 1650 euros




Hmm.. My brain is warped. That doesn't sound bad to me. Three years ago I would have fainted. Honestly, I think it is worth it. And you can see from my posts that I'm super picky and frugal about what I buy at Chanel. Everything about it is perfect. The Chloe one is pretty too. Or look at Saint Laurent. Anne Fontaine also does this kind of theme some seasons and the price point for her blouses is great. You won't cry if you splatter tomato sauce on it. At the moment they have a Sinatra bow that you can attach to some of their blouses. For the price it's nice, but I passed on that.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I flat out told my SA that I wasn't sure I wanted to pay that much for a blouse but the cut and fit was sooo nice, I looked online at other things while I was having my hair done and decided that nothing I found was as nice as that blouse. I bought the sleeveless one.i think it will be more comfortable under the jackets.
> 
> Is the one pictured the Chloe blouse oh netaporter for $1250? I don't think it's anywhere near as nice. It has a complicated ruffle that I don't think will look as nice with the jackets. I also looked at Saint Laurent since they do a blouse like this. I thought the price was again similar and it wasn't as nice. The Chanel top is just perfect to go with the jackets. The sleeveless one was $1400. I'm assuming the long sleeved one is more?




I agree that once your mind is set on something, nothing can replace it, so it's best to go with it, as you will only want it more, and as in my case end up buying later!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmm.. My brain is warped. That doesn't sound bad to me. Three years ago I would have fainted. Honestly, I think it is worth it. And you can see from my posts that I'm super picky and frugal about what I buy at Chanel. Everything about it is perfect. The Chloe one is pretty too. Or look at Saint Laurent. Anne Fontaine also does this kind of theme some seasons and the price point for her blouses is great. You won't cry if you splatter tomato sauce on it. At the moment they have a Sinatra bow that you can attach to some of their blouses. For the price it's nice, but I passed on that.




Thank you for your advice. As you have a couple of posts on blouses Anne Fontaine I looked it up but. They're great in shirts but they don't ship in Europe. Some brands don't ship it must be to protect their boutiques. They are based in the big shopping metropoles.
Next time I'll go to Antwerp, Paris or Düsseldorf I'll take a look..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your advice. As you have a couple of posts on blouses Anne Fontaine I looked it up but. They're great in shirts but they don't ship in Europe. Some brands don't ship it must be to protect their boutiques. They are based in the big shopping metropoles.
> Next time I'll go to Antwerp, Paris or Düsseldorf I'll take a look..




Interesting. They only started selling online in the US a year or two ago. Maybe it's coming to Europe at some point. I hope so.


----------



## ari

Dear Ladies, I found the pants in the other boutique in Berlin &#128518;


----------



## ari

Here - with the jacket, I'm not sure il wear them together often, but her is the look


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear Ladies, I found the pants in the other boutique in Berlin [emoji38]




They are totally you. Do you like them?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here - with the jacket, I'm not sure il wear them together often, but her is the look




Fabulous! Did they have the longer skirt?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I flat out told my SA that I wasn't sure I wanted to pay that much for a blouse but the cut and fit was sooo nice, I looked online at other things while I was having my hair done and decided that nothing I found was as nice as that blouse. I bought the sleeveless one.i think it will be more comfortable under the jackets.
> 
> Is the one pictured the Chloe blouse oh netaporter for $1250? I don't think it's anywhere near as nice. It has a complicated ruffle that I don't think will look as nice with the jackets. I also looked at Saint Laurent since they do a blouse like this. I thought the price was again similar and it wasn't as nice. The Chanel top is just perfect to go with the jackets. The sleeveless one was $1400. I'm assuming the long sleeved one is more?



I think the blouse is just gorgeous, it the other boutique the manager came to greet me/for some reason???/ and showed me how to play with the blouse: one can remove the black bow and put a necklace through the loops and wear it unbuttoned on top. They showed this with the black one and looked perfect!  On the white they put a brownish necklace/perfect for the gold jacket/ on top of the black bow and just lifted the look. I guess we can use so twillies too.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous! Did they have the longer skirt?



No, unfortunately they didn't have any black  skirts.
They had these longer version jackets with skirts


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They are totally you. Do you like them?



Thank you PP, I love them, only I'm not sure if they don't make me fat&#128530; I'm wondering how they will look after I sit, will they stretch? Time will tell.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I think the blouse is just gorgeous, it the other boutique the manager came to greet me/for some reason???/ and showed me how to play with the blouse: one can remove the black bow and put a necklace through the loops and wear it unbuttoned on top. They showed this with the black one and looked perfect!  On the white they put a brownish necklace/perfect for the gold jacket/ on top of the black bow and just lifted the look. I guess we can use so twillies too.




Sounds great! Will you demonstrate with your blouse when you are home and have time?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds great! Will you demonstrate with your blouse when you are home and have time?



I will)))


----------



## ari

wantitneedit said:


> Ari - your pics and commentary are a delight and i will follow very closely!  Congrats on your goodies, you look spectacular modelling all the clothes.  You have always been one of my style icons on TPF...
> I will watch your other sale thread in the Chanel forum as well...
> 
> May i please ask if you have any info for the sale that will happen in Italy, namely Florence and Rome?  Is it right to assume that it will begin there on the 22nd of June as elsewhere?  Hoping to sneak in a visit whilst travelling with family....



Thank you wantitneedit for the kind words! I'm flattered, but you are too nice to me!
Yes, I guess they'll start at the same date. I think you need to be on the first date the as they are so many tourists both in Rome and Florence. I found the boutique in Florence nicer and SAs kinder. Be ther in the morning before everybody goes. Have good luck and please report back!


----------



## EmileH

I received an email about some limited edition banana republic leather pieces today. Including this skirt. The Hugo boss one isn't available here yet. I decided to try this one for now. It's really affordable. Certainly worth a try. I'm not sure if banana republic sells online in Europe but there's a shop on the champs elysee.

http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/pro...58623&cvosrc=email.exacttarget.BRUSWA06092016


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I think the blouse is just gorgeous, it the other boutique the manager came to greet me/for some reason???/ and showed me how to play with the blouse: one can remove the black bow and put a necklace through the loops and wear it unbuttoned on top. They showed this with the black one and looked perfect!  On the white they put a brownish necklace/perfect for the gold jacket/ on top of the black bow and just lifted the look. I guess we can use so twillies too.




That sounds great for styling options. You really make me looking forward to the blouse. Hope you'll show us ..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received an email about some limited edition banana republic leather pieces today. Including this skirt. The Hugo boss one isn't available here yet. I decided to try this one for now. It's really affordable. Certainly worth a try. I'm not sure if banana republic sells online in Europe but there's a shop on the champs elysee.
> 
> http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/pro...58623&cvosrc=email.exacttarget.BRUSWA06092016
> View attachment 3376970




Looks great to, I ordered the Boss one yesterday it's 399  if I remember well I'll keep you updated on the looks and fit..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks great to, I ordered the Boss one yesterday it's 399  if I remember well I'll keep you updated on the looks and fit..




That's a great price too. Definitely let me know how you like it. I can't buy it online yet here. I figured I'd try both and then return one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> No, unfortunately they didn't have any black  skirts.
> 
> They had these longer version jackets with skirts







ari said:


> Thank you PP, I love them, only I'm not sure if they don't make me fat[emoji19] I'm wondering how they will look after I sit, will they stretch? Time will tell.




Nice alternative but I prefer the black or gold one.
You're so slim so you can't possibly look fat in this pant. It's elegant. I have a similar black Chanel one, stretchy but I feel like an elephant in it. It must be that I'm not used to a lot of fabric slingering around my legs..[emoji208][emoji208][emoji208][emoji208]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Nice alternative but I prefer the black or gold one.
> You're so slim so you can't possibly look fat in this pant. It's elegant. I have a similar black Chanel one, stretchy but I feel like an elephant in it. It must be that I'm not used to a lot of fabric slingering around my legs..[emoji208][emoji208][emoji208][emoji208]




I missed Aris initial post. Ari, you are in great shape. I wish I had your shape. I think you look fabulous in them. They also come in a solid crepe material. I haven't seen them yet. This would be a new shape of pants for me. I wear mostly ankle pants. So I'm not sure if I can get used to the fuller longer pants. They were more slimming than I expected.


----------



## gracekelly

wantitneedit said:


> Wanted to give a shout out to all the lovely ladies here that share knowledge and advice.  It is very much appreciated by "us" newbies who dare to dip our toe into Chanel RTW.  Specifically i'd like to thank Pocketbook Pup for your style, pragmatic advice and enthusiasm for keeping this thread alive too! Gracekelly - you are one in a million, a fount of knowledge and humour.  Tonkamama - love love love your style.  wish i had your body!!!
> Ari - Elegance personified; Chanel could do with replacing that silly sullen Kristen with you as their ambassador!!!



Thank you for the compliments!  I think that everyone has a wonderful time on this thread and spreading the knowledge about all sorts of things has been just great!    I have to say that I am not really interested in how so-called celebrities wear their Chanel in their set-up photo-op pictures.  I am interested in how "normal" people wear their Chanel and style it.  A big thank you to all you girls who have bravely posted your modeling pictures!  There is so much that we can learn from one another


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here - with the jacket, I'm not sure il wear them together often, but her is the look



It looks stunning together and you must be hoping for a really cold day so you can be toasty warm


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for the compliments!  I think that everyone has a wonderful time on this thread and spreading the knowledge about all sorts of things has been just great!    I have to say that I am not really interested in how so-called celebrities wear their Chanel in their set-up photo-op pictures.  I am interested in how "normal" people wear their Chanel and style it.  A big thank you to all you girls who have bravely posted your modeling pictures!  There is so much that we can learn from one another




Here here. Well said gracekelly. Love this thread.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received an email about some limited edition banana republic leather pieces today. Including this skirt. The Hugo boss one isn't available here yet. I decided to try this one for now. It's really affordable. Certainly worth a try. I'm not sure if banana republic sells online in Europe but there's a shop on the champs elysee.
> 
> http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/pro...58623&cvosrc=email.exacttarget.BRUSWA06092016
> View attachment 3376970



Perfect look for your new jackets and the black and white from last fall.  It will bring a cool edge to the Chanel.  

I have to admit that I am not jumping onto the blouse with a bow bandwagon.  I think that it reminds me of the 80's and it is a little school girlish for someone my age.  The jackets have so much going on with the tweeds and the buttons that I prefer a simple clean look underneath the jacket.    Anne Fontaine makes great blouses and the price point is good.  You have to remember that a white blouse may not be a forever garment.  Cotton yellows with time and silk may get a stain that never comes out, so spending a ton  may not be the investment that the jacket is.  Now that I have said that, I will probably do something stupid and buy a blouse that is too expensive


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Perfect look for your new jackets and the black and white from last fall.  It will bring a cool edge to the Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that I am not jumping onto the blouse with a bow bandwagon.  I think that it reminds me of the 80's and it is a little school girlish for someone my age.  The jackets have so much going on with the tweeds and the buttons that I prefer a simple clean look underneath the jacket.    Anne Fontaine makes great blouses and the price point is good.  You have to remember that a white blouse may not be a forever garment.  Cotton yellows with time and silk may get a stain that never comes out, so spending a ton  may not be the investment that the jacket is.  Now that I have said that, I will probably do something stupid and buy a blouse that is too expensive




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.

Glad you like the bargain skirt.

My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now. 

Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.


----------



## Chanchan

ari said:


> Dear Ladies, I found the pants in the other boutique in Berlin &#128518;


Ari, I think these pants look absolutely fabulous on you!!  Thank you for sharing all the modeling pictures of both the sale and new season items.


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.
> 
> Glad you like the bargain skirt.
> 
> My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now.
> 
> Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.
> 
> View attachment 3377112


Super cute sweater!!  I like it very much on you.


----------



## EmileH

Chanchan said:


> Super cute sweater!!  I like it very much on you.




Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. You are very kind.


I am also considering this sweater but waiting to see if it will still be available in the upcoming sale.  

Special request, once you get your PreFall Black and Gold jackets back from tailoring, please post more modeling pictures. I just love seeing how other lovely Chanel lovers style the jackets.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.
> 
> Glad you like the bargain skirt.
> 
> My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now.
> 
> Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.
> 
> View attachment 3377112



The sweater looks great on you!  Love the trim on it


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for the compliments!  I think that everyone has a wonderful time on this thread and spreading the knowledge about all sorts of things has been just great!    I have to say that I am not really interested in how so-called celebrities wear their Chanel in their set-up photo-op pictures.  I am interested in how "normal" people wear their Chanel and style it.  A big thank you to all you girls who have bravely posted your modeling pictures!  There is so much that we can learn from one another




This is really the point. I find it much easier to decide on outfits here than if I look at the amazones in glossy magazines.
But you're all gorgeous even if not 5 feet ten size 0. And it's lovely to see there something for every age and taste,,,, the only limit I'm afraid will be our budget[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## EmileH

Chanchan said:


> I am also considering this sweater but waiting to see if it will still be available in the upcoming sale.
> 
> Special request, once you get your PreFall Black and Gold jackets back from tailoring, please post more modeling pictures. I just love seeing how other lovely Chanel lovers style the jackets.





Will do. Thank you. I will bet it will go on sale. It's the only cardigan that I tried that looked good on me so I didn't want to risk it, 



gracekelly said:


> The sweater looks great on you!  Love the trim on it




Thanks. It's prettier than I remembered.



Pourquoipas said:


> This is really the point. I find it much easier to decide on outfits here than if I look at the amazones in glossy magazines.
> But you're all gorgeous even if not 5 feet ten size 0. And it's lovely to see there something for every age and taste,,,, the only limit I'm afraid will be our budget[emoji26][emoji26]




So true. I like that we are honest with each other but respect each other's different styles and try to learn from each other too. It's really nice.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> This is really the point. I find it much easier to decide on outfits here than if I look at the amazones in glossy magazines.
> But you're all gorgeous even if not 5 feet ten size 0. And it's lovely to see there something for every age and taste,,,, *the only limit I'm afraid will be our budget*[emoji26][emoji26]




True, but the beauty of a Chanel jacket is that it is timeless and fortunately, there are many vintage pieces in primo condition out there so that spending a fortune is not necessary.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Will do. Thank you. I will bet it will go on sale. It's the only cardigan that I tried that looked good on me so I didn't want to risk it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's prettier than I remembered.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So true. I like that we are honest with each other but respect each other's different styles and try to learn from each other too. It's really nice*.




Ugg, can you imagine if we all looked cloned?  Or worse, like Kristin Stewart?


----------



## EmileH

Part of the fun of these luxury goods is that few of us can buy everything so it really forces you to think through your choices and pick the pieces that most express your personality. It's almost like a game of chess putting together the right pieces for you. I don't think it would be hall as much fun if we could buy everything. Well, it would be a different kind of fun. And it's nice that we share info on nonchanel products that might look good with our Chanel.


----------



## Ici

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.
> 
> Glad you like the bargain skirt.
> 
> My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now.
> 
> Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.
> 
> View attachment 3377112



This is the best sweater out of the entire collection.  It's reminiscent of the classic chanel four pocket silhouette, the quality is incredible.  It was definitely my favourite.  Love it on you.


----------



## EmileH

Ici said:


> This is the best sweater out of the entire collection.  It's reminiscent of the classic chanel four pocket silhouette, the quality is incredible.  It was definitely my favourite.  Love it on you.




Thanks so much for your kind words


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Part of the fun of these luxury goods is that few of us can buy everything so it really forces you to think through your choices and pick the pieces that most express your personality. It's almost like a game of chess putting together the right pieces for you. I don't think it would be hall as much fun if we could buy everything. Well, it would be a different kind of fun. And it's nice that we share info on nonchanel products that might look good with our Chanel.



I think that mixing high and low and shopping in your closet is the spice of life!   It makes you think. That is one reason why looking at the posts of young bloggers can be very informative.  They are shopping vintage and/or lower price points and put together interesting looks, which unfortunately, women of a certain age might look a little silly in, but we still can get some interesting ideas.    It is very easy to do one brand from to top to toe and handbag,  and as you point out, very expensive!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> True, but the beauty of a Chanel jacket is that it is timeless and fortunately, there are many vintage pieces in primo condition out there so that spending a fortune is not necessary.




RIght you are, I've bought 3 vintage jackets before even going to a CC boutique first. But the shape and fit was quite different 30 or even 10 years ago and altering to modern fit is possible but costs a fortune here. My first vintage was from the bay and it was so creepy when it arrived, I was so angry I put it in the washing machine 40 degrees, wool program. You won't believe it, it came out clear white and blue. I have to post it once!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Part of the fun of these luxury goods is that few of us can buy everything so it really forces you to think through your choices and pick the pieces that most express your personality. It's almost like a game of chess putting together the right pieces for you. I don't think it would be hall as much fun if we could buy everything. Well, it would be a different kind of fun. And it's nice that we share info on nonchanel products that might look good with our Chanel.




It might even be less fun to simply throw your credit card on the Chanel counter twice a year for a full new outfit than to try to achieve eclectic mixing of brands and style. ( I must admit I'd be ready to do so if I won the lottery) I'm blessed to be able to buy some stuff for sure but I can't be jealous if I can't have it all[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.
> 
> Glad you like the bargain skirt.
> 
> My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now.
> 
> Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.
> 
> View attachment 3377112




Beautiful as expected, always the working bee either[emoji544][emoji40]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful as expected, always the working bee either[emoji544][emoji40]




[emoji23] I have to pay for the Chanel. But thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23] I have to pay for the Chanel. But thank you!




I thought so, that helps me a lot through some days[emoji856][emoji856]


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Ugg, can you imagine if we all looked cloned?  Or worse, like Kristin Stewart?




You make me feel sorry for her but she's younger,slimmer, way richer and probably even much nicer than I am so that would be ridiculous..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Another look, seen on Madonna I think would be nice with the black jacket


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another look, seen on Madonna I think would be nice with the black jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377183




Cute!


----------



## myism

ari said:


> Here is with the black jacket from the fall collection, very bad posing but you get the idea!


beautiful! do you recall the price for the jacket + skirt set in euro? thanks!


----------



## ailoveresale

Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I like the first version better but the necklace will probably be even more noticeable than the cardigan!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I love it with the pearls! It you think it is too much try with a silver chain- it needs to be a but more substantial than your Cartier. I wear mine with pearls or with my Farandole.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377713



Pourquoipas, just gorgeous, so classy! Love everything!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Pourquoipas, just gorgeous, so classy! Love everything!




[emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## ari

myism said:


> beautiful! do you recall the price for the jacket + skirt set in euro? thanks!



The jacket is 4670 euro, the skirt I'm not sure but it was above 2000


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I vote for the pearls too. I like how they pick up the color of the cardigan.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377713




This looks great on you! Love your van cleef. And you have a gold Birkin too! Oh yes you had to get the gold jacket.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I tried on the Paris Rome black jacket this morning. It's definitely more fitted than other jackets I have. All the jackets were sold in 2 days so my store will have to try and swap their last size 36 (from the mannequin) for a 38 with another store. Here's the try on pics, with Isabel Marant dress and chanel sandals. [emoji2]


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the Paris Rome black jacket this morning. It's definitely more fitted than other jackets I have. All the jackets were sold in 2 days so my store will have to try and swap their last size 36 (from the mannequin) for a 38 with another store. Here's the try on pics, with Isabel Marant dress and chanel sandals. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377823
> View attachment 3377824




Good luck Natalie.


----------



## EmileH

Here's my outfit today wearing my blue jacket with solid navy pants and sleeveless top as well as a silvery beige and blue Hermes scarf. The high will be 70 here today. I can get away with wearing my jackets but I have to wear something that looks ok if I take the jacket off later in the day,


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck Natalie.




Thank you PBP! Did you take your normal size in the jacket or you sized up? It's more fitted than I expected.

Love your outfit today by the way [emoji2]


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> Thank you PBP! Did you take your normal size in the jacket or you sized up? It's more fitted than I expected.
> 
> Love your outfit today by the way [emoji2]




Thank you. I took my normal size. It was definitely more fitted and I liked that. I'm considering having some of my other jackets nipped in at the waist a bit to be more fitted.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Details of the black jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the first version better but the necklace will probably be even more noticeable than the cardigan!






Pourquoipas said:


> Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377713




Merci! And I love that you are not afraid to wear your jacket to work. It looks fantastic on you, you should wear it all the time!



ari said:


> I love it with the pearls! It you think it is too much try with a silver chain- it needs to be a but more substantial than your Cartier. I wear mine with pearls or with my Farandole.




Thanks, good advice! I don't think I have anything in between the two...
Btw thanks for all your sales intel. I put some things on my wish list for the US sale based on your posts! You look fabulous in everything of course and I think you should get the black skirt. [emoji6]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I vote for the pearls too. I like how they pick up the color of the cardigan.




Thank you! Looks like the pearls are winning... They will also brighten up the dress when I'm not wearing the cardigan I suppose.

Thank you all!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my outfit today wearing my blue jacket with solid navy pants and sleeveless top as well as a silvery beige and blue Hermes scarf. The high will be 70 here today. I can get away with wearing my jackets but I have to wear something that looks ok if I take the jacket off later in the day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377836
> View attachment 3377837
> View attachment 3377838




As usual, my work style idol! [emoji106]&#127996;
Your Kelly is also tdf.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received an email about some limited edition banana republic leather pieces today. Including this skirt. The Hugo boss one isn't available here yet. I decided to try this one for now. It's really affordable. Certainly worth a try. I'm not sure if banana republic sells online in Europe but there's a shop on the champs elysee.
> 
> http://m.bananarepublic.gap.com/pro...58623&cvosrc=email.exacttarget.BRUSWA06092016
> View attachment 3376970


This is a very nice skirt! I love Banana, they do have some nice classics



Pourquoipas said:


> Nice alternative but I prefer the black or gold one.
> You're so slim so you can't possibly look fat in this pant. It's elegant. I have a similar black Chanel one, stretchy but I feel like an elephant in it. It must be that I'm not used to a lot of fabric slingering around my legs..[emoji208][emoji208][emoji208][emoji208]



No, I'm not thin - size Fr 38, 1.74 62 kg, but thank you for the compliment *Pourquoipas* .  these wide legged pants take a little bit of time getting used to them, but then they grow on you.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I missed Aris initial post. Ari, you are in great shape. I wish I had your shape. I think you look fabulous in them. They also come in a solid crepe material. I haven't seen them yet. This would be a new shape of pants for me. I wear mostly ankle pants. So I'm not sure if I can get used to the fuller longer pants. They were more slimming than I expected.


 Thank you* PP*! I work out a lot - if fact it has been almost 40 years since I got in to bodybuilding. Well I'm old:giggles:. could you please give me more info on the crepe pants, I love the style and the cut.



gracekelly said:


> It looks stunning together and you must be hoping for a really cold day so you can be toasty warm



 well not really , first I need to have fun with my cruise jackets. Thank you *gracekelly*!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I thought exactly those thoughts. And then I let my heart rule and I bought it. It wouldn't be the largest sum of money that I ever wasted. I doubt I'll wear it very often if ever with the tie tied. I'd probably leave the ends to hang most often. Or do a very loose tie. And I knew I could wear it with my tuxedo jacket for a simple clean look. The Chloe is a bit too fussy for my taste but that's just personal taste.
> 
> Glad you like the bargain skirt.
> 
> My overly expensive blouse and my navy cashmere sweater arrived. I love both even more than I remembered. And my SA sent the swatch that goes with my gold jacket so at least j can stare at it and daydream now.
> 
> Not the most flattering view but you get the idea. Shirt by Anne Fontaine.
> 
> View attachment 3377112


Great cardi! this is so easy to wear - even under a coat. 



Chanchan said:


> Ari, I think these pants look absolutely fabulous on you!!  Thank you for sharing all the modeling pictures of both the sale and new season items.



*Chanchan* thank you!


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the Paris Rome black jacket this morning. It's definitely more fitted than other jackets I have. All the jackets were sold in 2 days so my store will have to try and swap their last size 36 (from the mannequin) for a 38 with another store. Here's the try on pics, with Isabel Marant dress and chanel sandals. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377823
> View attachment 3377824


Good luck Natalie! love the sandals! they look great on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my outfit today wearing my blue jacket with solid navy pants and sleeveless top as well as a silvery beige and blue Hermes scarf. The high will be 70 here today. I can get away with wearing my jackets but I have to wear something that looks ok if I take the jacket off later in the day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377836
> View attachment 3377837
> View attachment 3377838



totally stylish PP, everything - the shoes are amazing and I love that scarf with the jackets. The color coordination is fab!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Good luck Natalie! love the sandals! they look great on you!




Im going to the store tomorrow and I asked to see both pants. I'll get info on the crepe ones for you.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Im going to the store tomorrow and I asked to see both pants. I'll get info on the crepe ones for you.



thank you PP, so kind of you!


----------



## Ici

Tried on both the blaack and the tweed jackets.  The gold multi tweed jacket is stunning! Absolutely love.  I found my usual 36 fits well but as always i like to purchase 38 and have the magical tailors at chanel to have it altered to fit me.

Congrats to those who picked up this jacket in either version.


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Good luck Natalie! love the sandals! they look great on you!




Thank you Ari [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Pearls for sure.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377713



Stunning!  I love that you are getting your money's worth out of it!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my outfit today wearing my blue jacket with solid navy pants and sleeveless top as well as a silvery beige and blue Hermes scarf. The high will be 70 here today. I can get away with wearing my jackets but I have to wear something that looks ok if I take the jacket off later in the day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377836
> View attachment 3377837
> View attachment 3377838



Love that jacket!  Scarf is just perfect with it


----------



## gracekelly

Ari, I too am a fan of the wide leg pants and have a closet full of them.  I think they are very elegant with a heel and dressy and very slimming.  I have never really paid attention to the ins/'outs of pant styles and have kept everything and  so happily for me, all of my Bernard Zins higher waisted pants are back in fashion.  Happy that I kept them because I can't find them anymore.  We used to have a private boutique that carried them exclusively and I bought many colors.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great on you! Love your van cleef. And you have a gold Birkin too! Oh yes you had to get the gold jacket.




Thank you PbP, we all need a little compliment from time to time.[emoji9]
I went to the boutique today for a makeup session, very pleasant experience. I think I behaved and only bought a pair of matte black slingbacks. They didn't have any black and grey[emoji29] but the beautiful sandals Natalie has were in.
I'm a bit worried if the 40 gold tweed will fit as I tried a larger size and it definitely sizes smaller than the blue tweed jackets of last collection. But I prefer a tight fit..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my outfit today wearing my blue jacket with solid navy pants and sleeveless top as well as a silvery beige and blue Hermes scarf. The high will be 70 here today. I can get away with wearing my jackets but I have to wear something that looks ok if I take the jacket off later in the day,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377836
> View attachment 3377837
> View attachment 3377838




Love this look and that's exactly what I need wearable with or without the jackets during the day!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the Paris Rome black jacket this morning. It's definitely more fitted than other jackets I have. All the jackets were sold in 2 days so my store will have to try and swap their last size 36 (from the mannequin) for a 38 with another store. Here's the try on pics, with Isabel Marant dress and chanel sandals. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377823
> View attachment 3377824




Sure you need to score it, love your sandals I saw them in real today! We just don't have the climate here to make them worthwhile [emoji26]


----------



## periogirl28

This thread always has amazing photos and ideas which give me lots of inspiration, thank you. I see the LBJ is selling fast and being worn by each person in a unique way. My SA has the gold Tweed which he sneaked out just for me to try, in a 36. I think the Black 34 will fit me well n I hope it works for me when it arrives. In the meantime congrats to everyone, amazing looks!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you PbP, we all need a little compliment from time to time.[emoji9]
> I went to the boutique today for a makeup session, very pleasant experience. I think I behaved and only bought a pair of matte black slingbacks. They didn't have any black and grey[emoji29] but the beautiful sandals Natalie has were in.
> I'm a bit worried if the 40 gold tweed will fit as I tried a larger size and it definitely sizes smaller than the blue tweed jackets of last collection. But I prefer a tight fit..


When do you receive your purchases?  I can't wait to hear how they worked out for you.  The gold and the black are definitely more fitted than the blue.  I hope yours works out for you.

The makeup SAs at Chanel are the best.  They are so nice and helpful. Glad you had fun and bought at least one goodie.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When do you receive your purchases?  I can't wait to hear how they worked out for you.  The gold and the black are definitely more fitted than the blue.  I hope yours works out for you.
> 
> The makeup SAs at Chanel are the best.  They are so nice and helpful. Glad you had fun and bought at least one goodie.




Next week, gosh I'm worried. I will put myself on a diet to make it a perfect fit[emoji27][emoji27]
As the tweed is very warm I have at least 3 months left on salads! That's so worth it.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Next week, gosh I'm worried. I will put myself on a diet to make it a perfect fit[emoji27][emoji27]
> As the tweed is very warm I have at least 3 months left on salads! That's so worth it.


honestly I think you will be fine if you ordered your regular size.  And if its a bit tight they can let it out a bit.  They can easily go up or down 1-2 sizes.  But I hear you.  I want to look good in all of these clothes that I bought so I'm on a smoothie diet.  6 lbs down so far.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> This is a very nice skirt! I love Banana, they do have some nice classics
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not thin - size Fr 38, 1.74 62 kg, but thank you for the compliment *Pourquoipas* .  these wide legged pants take a little bit of time getting used to them, but then they grow on you.
> 
> 
> Thank you* PP*! I work out a lot - if fact it has been almost 40 years since I got in to bodybuilding. Well I'm old:giggles:. could you please give me more info on the crepe pants, I love the style and the cut.
> 
> 
> 
> well not really , first I need to have fun with my cruise jackets. Thank you *gracekelly*!
> 
> Great cardi! this is so easy to wear - even under a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> *Chanchan* thank you!




I would call this very slender and quite tall plus well trained Ari! My hopeless dream, utter lack of discipline[emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you PbP, we all need a little compliment from time to time.[emoji9]
> I went to the boutique today for a makeup session, very pleasant experience. I think I behaved and only bought a pair of matte black slingbacks. They didn't have any black and grey[emoji29] but the beautiful sandals Natalie has were in.
> I'm a bit worried if the 40 gold tweed will fit as I tried a larger size and it definitely sizes smaller than the blue tweed jackets of last collection. But I prefer a tight fit..




Did you notice the thread here about sizing?  I sized up on the cruise and down on the Spring navy jacket and cardigan.  It is all screwy.  It is very frustrating if they have to bring something in for you because you don't know what size to ask for!

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rant-why-cant-they-standardize-sizes-943159.html


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> honestly I think you will be fine if you ordered your regular size.  And if its a bit tight they can let it out a bit.  They can easily go up or down 1-2 sizes.  But I hear you.  I want to look good in all of these clothes that I bought so I'm on a smoothie diet.  *6 lbs* down so far.



Yikes!  What is in it or not in it?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Did you notice the thread here about sizing?  I sized up on the cruise and down on the Spring navy jacket and cardigan.  It is all screwy.  It is very frustrating if they have to bring something in for you because you don't know what size to ask for!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rant-why-cant-they-standardize-sizes-943159.html




Very interesting, it's quite a nuisance indeed. I buy a lot online and reproducible sizing would be helpful. Strangely I sized down on the C 16 but the lined prefall jackets are not as flexible around the upper arm I think.
I love the sizing help Boss is using, they ask about your measures, bra, age and sizing preference and tell you what size you wouldn't probably return. Perfection!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Did you notice the thread here about sizing?  I sized up on the cruise and down on the Spring navy jacket and cardigan.  It is all screwy.  It is very frustrating if they have to bring something in for you because you don't know what size to ask for!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/rant-why-cant-they-standardize-sizes-943159.html




My SA is really good about knowing what I need to size up or down in. I sized down on the cardigan. Up on the silk blouse. All of my jackets are 40 but I don't find it matters too much because they custom fit them fit me anyway.,

The diet is a canyon ranch smoothie with whey protein for breakfast and lunch, three healthy snacks and a reasonable portion of whatever I usually eat for dinner. Recipes online at canyon ranch.com. So far so good.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Very interesting, it's quite a nuisance indeed. I buy a lot online and reproducible sizing would be helpful. Strangely I sized down on the C 16 but the lined prefall jackets are not as flexible around the upper arm I think.
> I love the sizing help Boss is using, they ask about your measures, bra, age and sizing preference and tell you what size you wouldn't probably return. Perfection!




It is a great system. The skirt is still not available for sale here. [emoji20]

I ordered a st James striped tee to go with my cardigan. It was the unisex style. I ordered a small. I hope that's right. Their sizing chart is useless.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA is really good about knowing what I need to size up or down in. I sized down on the cardigan. Up on the silk blouse. All of my jackets are 40 but I don't find it matters too much because they custom fit them fit me anyway.,
> 
> The diet is a canyon ranch smoothie with whey protein for breakfast and lunch, three healthy snacks and a reasonable portion of whatever I usually eat for dinner. Recipes online at canyon ranch.com. So far so good.




Very helpful if your SA knows the fit. Mine seems to prefers to size me up and custom fit as smaller sizes are sold out quickly. Psychologically I prefer to size down[emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]
I check your smoothies out tomorrow for sure, I lost a lot and lose again now on no carb protein, not too healthy I suppose but effective without catabolism and you're not hungry. Easy to lose but hard to keep weight low afterwards!.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is a great system. The skirt is still not available for sale here. [emoji20]
> 
> I ordered a st James striped tee to go with my cardigan. It was the unisex style. I ordered a small. I hope that's right. Their sizing chart is useless.




Very good idea a marinière with your cardigan for your days off!


----------



## halliehallie

So, I took the black tweed jacket from Rome out for a spin last night. I was a little disappointed that the material of the jacket rises like on a sweater or cardigan. Not a lot, but enough for me to  notice. None of my other tweed jackets do this, so I'm a little concerned.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> So, I took the black tweed jacket from Rome out for a spin last night. I was a little disappointed that the material of the jacket rises like on a sweater or cardigan. Not a lot, but enough for me to  notice. None of my other tweed jackets do this, so I'm a little concerned.




Oh no. That's not good.


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> So, I took the black tweed jacket from Rome out for a spin last night. I was a little disappointed that the material of the jacket rises like on a sweater or cardigan. Not a lot, but enough for me to  notice. None of my other tweed jackets do this, so I'm a little concerned.



Sorry, what do you mean by "rises/"  It forms pills/little balls?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is a great system. The skirt is still not available for sale here. [emoji20]
> 
> I ordered a st James striped tee to go with my cardigan. It was the unisex style. I ordered a small. I hope that's right. Their sizing chart is useless.



The chart is useless.  I understand they changed sizing since I last bought one from them so I am really confused.


----------



## halliehallie

gracekelly said:


> Sorry, what do you mean by "rises/"  It forms pills/little balls?




Yes! Like little balls. Maybe it's just my jacket. I told my SA, and he told me to bring it in.


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no. That's not good.




I know!!


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> I know!!




Keep us posted. I hope it's just one jacket and they can get you a new one. I did consider a black dress last year and I walked away in part because the material seemed to be pilling a bit just from people trying it on. But it was a completely different fabric.


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> Yes! Like little balls. Maybe it's just my jacket. I told my SA, and he told me to bring it in.



Is there mohair/angora in the fabric of the black jacket? 

I would doubt that it is just the one jacket.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipos I saw your post about Chanel makeup. I went to Paris a few years ago and bought my first Chanel anything--a beautiful black caviar reissue. That's when my love/obsession with Chanel started. &#128513; After I got home I had my makeup done at Chanel and purchased all of it--including the skin care. I love the products so much. They go on better than any skin care/makeup products I have used. And the makeup stays on all day.  Next on my list is a Chanel jacket. Love looking at all the beautiful jackets you ladies post about!!


----------



## Lisab68

@pocketbookpup Here here!!!  I am yet to own my Chanel jacket but when I do I will treasure it!! (unlike the closet full of cr*p I currently own!!


----------



## Lisab68

ailoveresale said:


> Advice needed from the style experts of this thread! Going to a graduation tomorrow. Are the pearls too much with the cardigan also trimmed with pearls? Should I go with the Cartier legere instead?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I like it better with the pearls. Ties the whole outfit together in my eye. &#128516;


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Today to work C16 again, sorry I like this jacket to much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377713



Love!!  And I think that may be the perfect pair of shoes!!


----------



## Lisab68

lasttotheparty said:


> Details of the black jacket.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> Yes! Like little balls. Maybe it's just my jacket. I told my SA, and he told me to bring it in.




That sounds concerning,[emoji46] please keep us posted!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Pourquoipos I saw your post about Chanel makeup. I went to Paris a few years ago and bought my first Chanel anything--a beautiful black caviar reissue. That's when my love/obsession with Chanel started. [emoji16] After I got home I had my makeup done at Chanel and purchased all of it--including the skin care. I love the products so much. They go on better than any skin care/makeup products I have used. And the makeup stays on all day.  Next on my list is a Chanel jacket. Love looking at all the beautiful jackets you ladies post about!!







Lisab68 said:


> Love!!  And I think that may be the perfect pair of shoes!!




Thank you Lisab68, I was just wondering if I should order some of their products indeed!
The slingbacks are great, I even took a pair in black to spare the beige ones a bit, crazy!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Is there mohair/angora in the fabric of the black jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> I would doubt that it is just the one jacket.




Yes I believe there is gracekelly. I wore mine home on the plane. It is more delicate than my other pieces. But I love it!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Trying out pants with the C11 black jacket, not convinced it suits my proportions. Maybe after losing some lbs..I made a pic with a skirt as well.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out pants with the C11 black jacket, not convinced it suits my proportions. Maybe after losing some lbs..I made a pic with a skirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378757
> View attachment 3378758


I think it looks great,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I think it looks great,




That's very nice to say so, I'll have to pass the critical eye of my DH still[emoji22]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out pants with the C11 black jacket, not convinced it suits my proportions. Maybe after losing some lbs..I made a pic with a skirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378757
> View attachment 3378758



It looks great with the skirt.  I think your pants are too short for a full leg pant.  Longer pant will balance out the length of the jacket.  Try an ankle length slimmer pant if you have one or a skinny and see how that works for you.  I just tried on my cruise jacket with the long full leg and the skinny pants for my upcoming trip and I thought they looked great with the jacket.  



Freckles1 said:


> Yes I believe there is gracekelly. I wore mine home on the plane. It is more delicate than my other pieces. But I love it!!



Mohair/angora are big fuzzy offenders.  You just have to live with it and pull them off every once and a while.  I have one of the battery operated de-pillers and it works great on sweaters.  Scotch tape also work well on a jacket and it is better because the pills are usually larger.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> That's very nice to say so, I'll have to pass the critical eye of my DH still[emoji22]



Oh don't listen to whatever he has to say, men are wired to say the silliest things sometimes,
My husband  once said I look like  a nun when I was wearing a Chanel dress with a turtleneck underneath   ,[emoji23] 

But seriously, wide leg trousers look great on you, wear it more often
I love wearing wide leg trousers, and recently have jumped on the cropped wide leg trend and I find it really refreshing


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> *Oh don't listen to whatever he has to say, men are wired to say the silliest things sometimes*,
> My husband  once said I look like  a nun when I was wearing a Chanel dress with a turtleneck underneath   ,[emoji23]
> 
> But seriously, wide leg trousers look great on you, wear it more often
> I love wearing wide leg trousers, and recently have jumped on the cropped wide leg trend and I find it really refreshing



So true!   Wore a red pant one time and the DH asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Never wore those again.   He was also firmly convinced that Chanel jackets were  for old ladies!   I had to show him picture of 20 somethings for him to come up to speed!

Kudos to you if you can pull off the cropped wide leg.  I feel like stumpy and it is a big NO for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Oh don't listen to whatever he has to say, men are wired to say the silliest things sometimes,
> My husband  once said I look like  a nun when I was wearing a Chanel dress with a turtleneck underneath   ,[emoji23]
> 
> But seriously, wide leg trousers look great on you, wear it more often
> I love wearing wide leg trousers, and recently have jumped on the cropped wide leg trend and I find it really refreshing







gracekelly said:


> So true!   Wore a red pant one time and the DH asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Never wore those again.   He was also firmly convinced that Chanel jackets were  for old ladies!   I had to show him picture of 20 somethings for him to come up to speed!
> 
> Kudos to you if you can pull off the cropped wide leg.  I feel like stumpy and it is a big NO for me.




Thank you ladies for your support. Most husbands are no nonsense about fashion and mine has some taste so if he really gives his veto, I'll pass. Cropped wide leg doesn't work out, I tried a Zara one to see the effect. Maybe a longer one as you mentioned! Slim fit if I get rid of some love handles first [emoji849][emoji849]
Anyway I love the ease of a black jacket, dress and skirt. I swore I would never buy essentials in to flashy colours and I avoid prints for my capsule wardrobe,


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies for your support. Most husbands are no nonsense about fashion and mine has some taste so if he really gives his veto, I'll pass. Cropped wide leg doesn't work out, I tried a Zara one to see the effect. Maybe a longer one as you mentioned! Slim fit if I get rid of some love handles first [emoji849][emoji849]
> Anyway I love the ease of a black jacket, dress and skirt. I swore I would never buy essentials in to flashy colours and I avoid prints for my capsule wardrobe,




I thought you looked lovely in both. Perhaps the pants could be a bit longer as gracekelly says. I regret not getting those shoes but I'm so afraid that the straps would constantly slip on me.

Gracekelly be careful of those battery operated defuzzers. I ruined a few things with them. I use a sweater comb now.

Ok reporting back from the store: I take back what I said about the gold jacket and skirt. I think they would be fine together as long as you wear a simple solid top like a cashmere sweater under the jacket and keep the jewelry subtle. With a complicated top or layers of pearls one would look like a fashion victim. 

The skirt is the same length as the longer black skirt which isn't that long. But it can be let down two inches. I am 5'6" and it will come just to the top of my knee.  It sits low on the waist. Sorry I'm not so good at photos so I don't have any to show. My black skirt is expected to arrive in the next week.

The pants: I decided that I didn't feel comfortable in them. There are two versions. One in tweed and one in satin. The satin is the same material as the black bow on the blouse. So they are very dressy, I might look for a plain black crepe pair of wide leg pants.

There is also a long sleeved shift dress in the black tweed with the same trim. It was love at first sight, I bought it. It was 5000. I asked my SA to send me a photo so I can post it for you guys. 

And really. Now I'm finished for a while. I said no to a bunch more sale stuff.


----------



## EmileH

A little Intel for fall proper. I liked this which I thought was a sweater dress. It's actually a striped knit dress under a knit coat which is worn backwards. They did some odd things like that on the runway so it's tough to tell what each piece really is. It won't arrive until September.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A little Intel for fall proper. I liked this which I thought was a sweater dress. It's actually a striped knit dress under a knit coat which is worn backwards. They did some odd things like that on the runway so it's tough to tell what each piece really is. It won't arrive until September.
> 
> View attachment 3378975



We always wear coats backwards, don't we?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A little Intel for fall proper. I liked this which I thought was a sweater dress. It's actually a striped knit dress under a knit coat which is worn backwards. They did some odd things like that on the runway so it's tough to tell what each piece really is. It won't arrive until September.
> 
> View attachment 3378975







Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought you looked lovely in both. Perhaps the pants could be a bit longer as gracekelly says. I regret not getting those shoes but I'm so afraid that the straps would constantly slip on me.
> 
> Gracekelly be careful of those battery operated defuzzers. I ruined a few things with them. I use a sweater comb now.
> 
> Ok reporting back from the store: I take back what I said about the gold jacket and skirt. I think they would be fine together as long as you wear a simple solid top like a cashmere sweater under the jacket and keep the jewelry subtle. With a complicated top or layers of pearls one would look like a fashion victim.
> 
> The skirt is the same length as the longer black skirt which isn't that long. But it can be let down two inches. I am 5'6" and it will come just to the top of my knee.  It sits low on the waist. Sorry I'm not so good at photos so I don't have any to show. My black skirt is expected to arrive in the next week.
> 
> The pants: I decided that I didn't feel comfortable in them. There are two versions. One in tweed and one in satin. The satin is the same material as the black bow on the blouse. So they are very dressy, I might look for a plain black crepe pair of wide leg pants.
> 
> There is also a long sleeved shift dress in the black tweed with the same trim. It was love at first sight, I bought it. It was 5000. I asked my SA to send me a photo so I can post it for you guys.
> 
> And really. Now I'm finished for a while. I said no to a bunch more sale stuff.




Hello PbP, the pants are too short I agree, I look forward to the shift dress you found!
The fall outfit was on my saved list but my SA said it's to much of a once wear thing, to prominent if you get what she means!
I prefer items I use again and again in my wardrobe nowadays. No sales I think for me either )


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas,  what I love about the wide leg is that they make you feel as if  you lost 10 lbs/4.5 kilos   You do have to hem them on the very long side.

PbP,  good advice about my defuzzer!  Now that I consider it, there are so many threads in a Chanel tweed, there could be a problem!


----------



## EmileH

Porquoipas your SA might be right. But I'm intrigued about wearing the coat separately too now.

I am going to try these Anne Fontaine pants. 

http://www.annefontaine.com/morgan.html


----------



## EmileH

Here are some photos of my dress.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121




Wowee!!!! That's simply stunning. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121



Totally wonderful!  You will get a lot of wear out of this piece


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both! I'm glad you approve. I was hesitant and someone else tried to buy it right out from under me. My SA fought like a tiger for me. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both! I'm glad you approve. I was hesitant and someone else tried to buy it right out from under me. My SA fought like a tiger for me. [emoji23]



I'll bet!  This is one of those sane forever pieces that will never go out of style.  Great for travel too.  It won't wrinkle!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I love this from the summer collection


I'm thinking about buying this jacket (the pink tweed from the airline collection)http://coolspotters.com/clothing/chanel-spring-2016-wool-tweed-jacket.  Has anyone tried it on in person?  It would be my first Chanel jacket.  It is not exactly my typical look, but I figure if I'm going to spring for a Chanel jacket, I might as well really go with the look.  I'm imagining it with grey jeans, a black deep-v neck top, and some strappy sandals.   Do you think it is classic enough to get the amount of wear it deserves for the price?


----------



## hermesBB

You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes. 

I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A little Intel for fall proper. I liked this which I thought was a sweater dress. It's actually a striped knit dress under a knit coat which is worn backwards. They did some odd things like that on the runway so it's tough to tell what each piece really is. It won't arrive until September.
> 
> View attachment 3378975



Striped knit dress....that's my kind of heaven!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both! I'm glad you approve. I was hesitant and someone else tried to buy it right out from under me. My SA fought like a tiger for me. [emoji23]



It's gorgeous!!  And worth the fight!!


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301



Gorgeous on you. I especially love the jacket you have on in the first pic.


----------



## hermesaddict197

ari said:


> A dress worn as a coat ))


LOVE this outfit!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Is there mohair/angora in the fabric of the black jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> I would doubt that it is just the one jacket.




No, it is 100 % wool, the weaving is loose and this will create the problem, I have another Chanel coat which has mohair and the hairs are coming out and they are quite long, so I cut them from time to time.



Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out pants with the C11 black jacket, not convinced it suits my proportions. Maybe after losing some lbs..I made a pic with a skirt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378757
> View attachment 3378758




Pourquoipas, these pants photograph really bad, they look completely different IRL, much better when walking. Are these straight wide leg, you would like better the ones that are a bit larger at the bottom. Also experiment with different type of shoes, they might need slightly higher shoes.
You are a skirt girl, you have fab legs, you need to show them often!



gracekelly said:


> It looks great with the skirt.  I think your pants are too short for a full leg pant.  Longer pant will balance out the length of the jacket.  Try an ankle length slimmer pant if you have one or a skinny and see how that works for you.  I just tried on my cruise jacket with the long full leg and the skinny pants for my upcoming trip and I thought they looked great with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Mohair/angora are big fuzzy offenders.  You just have to live with it and pull them off every once and a while.  I have one of the battery operated de-pillers and it works great on sweaters.  Scotch tape also work well on a jacket and it is better because the pills are usually larger.



I never tried the scotch tape ! Will try net time!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> A little Intel for fall proper. I liked this which I thought was a sweater dress. It's actually a striped knit dress under a knit coat which is worn backwards. They did some odd things like that on the runway so it's tough to tell what each piece really is. It won't arrive until September.
> 
> View attachment 3378975



Oh, I love the cardi-coat!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Porquoipas your SA might be right. But I'm intrigued about wearing the coat separately too now.
> 
> I am going to try these Anne Fontaine pants.
> 
> http://www.annefontaine.com/morgan.html




These pants are fantastic!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121




Love it! I saw a white one at the show, and I was thinking about it, good that my SA didn't show it to me!



Karenaellen said:


> I'm thinking about buying this jacket (the pink tweed from the airline collection)http://coolspotters.com/clothing/chanel-spring-2016-wool-tweed-jacket.  Has anyone tried it on in person?  It would be my first Chanel jacket.  It is not exactly my typical look, but I figure if I'm going to spring for a Chanel jacket, I might as well really go with the look.  I'm imagining it with grey jeans, a black deep-v neck top, and some strappy sandals.   Do you think it is classic enough to get the amount of wear it deserves for the price?




To be frank, I didn't like the material IRL, and the back as a bit complicated. I didn't even try it on. But a lady here bought it and it looked good on her.
I wouldn't recommend it as a first jacket.



hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301




I love how this jacket looks on you. And this shirt looks gorgeous with any outfit ! Congrats!


hermesaddict197 said:


> LOVE this outfit!




Thank you hermesaddict!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121



Wow!! Gorgeous! And you can wear it with the jacket if you want to &#128521;


----------



## ari

Ladysarah,
As you wished here is my Chanel wardrobe
Summer jackets, pants and 2 dresses


----------



## ari

Here are the jeans, and some rarely worn jacket - again summer


----------



## ari

And winter/fall jackets and light coats


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121




What a great choice! It's a classic beauty and I'd pick that straight away. I think it's nicer than the fitted dresses of FW to come. Would it pair with your jacket or are the pockets 'in the way'?


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301




Everything looks fab. Love the shoes as well but I wouldn't be able to wear them often so I try to stay clear!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I'm thinking about buying this jacket (the pink tweed from the airline collection)http://coolspotters.com/clothing/chanel-spring-2016-wool-tweed-jacket.  Has anyone tried it on in person?  It would be my first Chanel jacket.  It is not exactly my typical look, but I figure if I'm going to spring for a Chanel jacket, I might as well really go with the look.  I'm imagining it with grey jeans, a black deep-v neck top, and some strappy sandals.   Do you think it is classic enough to get the amount of wear it deserves for the price?




I wouldn't chose pink for my only jacket but if you have your classics covered, why not. I remember seeing it posted on Tpf, was it by Natalie?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> No, it is 100 % wool, the weaving is loose and this will create the problem, I have another Chanel coat which has mohair and the hairs are coming out and they are quite long, so I cut them from time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas, these pants photograph really bad, they look completely different IRL, much better when walking. Are these straight wide leg, you would like better the ones that are a bit larger at the bottom. Also experiment with different type of shoes, they might need slightly higher shoes.
> You are a skirt girl, you have fab legs, you need to show them often!
> 
> 
> 
> I never tried the scotch tape ! Will try net time!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love the cardi-coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pants are fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! I saw a white one at the show, and I was thinking about it, good that my SA didn't show it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank, I didn't like the material IRL, and the back as a bit complicated. I didn't even try it on. But a lady here bought it and it looked good on her.
> I wouldn't recommend it as a first jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this jacket looks on you. And this shirt looks gorgeous with any outfit ! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hermesaddict!




You're right about the pants, this one is a big no for me.. Maybe I'll stick to my dresses and skirts, much easier to find the right one!


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301




These all look wonderful on you. My SA had me try that first jacket and I looked terrible. But it suits you perfectly. Congrats


----------



## ari

Saw this picture on another thread, both Chanel outfits are so beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Ari, you collection is amazing. You have made some very wise choices.

Thank you everyone for your compliments on the dress. I could wear it with the jacket. The pockets are low enough, but I think it would be too warm. I could certainly throw the jacket over my shoulders. The sleeves on the jacket are also on the narrow side, so I'm not sure how easy it would be to get the jacket on and off. I didn't try them together. 

Re the pink jacket: I agree that your first Chanel jacket should be something more classic. Don't be too tempted by the sales. This stuff is still expensive even on sale. Ari has her basics covered and is in a good position now to add fun pieces here or there that she finds on sale.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Saw this picture on another thread, both Chanel outfits are so beautiful!




Lovely. I like your white coat much better than the suit on the left. I tried that skirt and the checks were not terribly flattering on my hips. I resisted the urge to try your coat.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. I like your white coat much better than the suit on the left. I tried that skirt and the checks were not terribly flattering on my hips. I resisted the urge to try your coat.



Ahaha! DH thinks the coat is not practical as it is white, but I think it could be worn with pants and dresses - it could be very versatile, only dry cleaning would be a challenge &#128556; Did you see the lining?
The suit is a bit boxy?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you collection is amazing. You have made some very wise choices.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your compliments on the dress. I could wear it with the jacket. The pockets are low enough, but I think it would be too warm. I could certainly throw the jacket over my shoulders. The sleeves on the jacket are also on the narrow side, so I'm not sure how easy it would be to get the jacket on and off. I didn't try them together.
> 
> Re the pink jacket: I agree that your first Chanel jacket should be something more classic. Don't be too tempted by the sales. This stuff is still expensive even on sale. Ari has her basics covered and is in a good position now to add fun pieces here or there that she finds on sale.



Thank you dear PP, can wait for your modeling pictures!


----------



## EmileH

What do you guys think of this to wear with my cardigan?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this to wear with my cardigan?
> 
> View attachment 3379435
> View attachment 3379436




Yes, lovely!
The Boss leather skirt is fine, soft leather. Maybe you find it's a bit short, it stops a bit before the knee. It sizes rather large, I took 40, no problem and I keep it.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this to wear with my cardigan?
> 
> View attachment 3379435
> View attachment 3379436



I'm not sure, I tried to mix my Chanel jackets with more colorful patterned tops and it doesn't feel right. It goes very well in terms of color, but is not as good as white/cream simple top
Here is Valentino top with the pink jacket


----------



## ari

And the beige with an Etro top, it goes but it doesn't have the Chanel feel.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes, lovely!
> The Boss leather skirt is fine, soft leather. Maybe you find it's a bit short, it stops a bit before the knee. It sizes rather large, I took 40, no problem and I keep it.



Please post pictures Pourquoipas!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this to wear with my cardigan?
> 
> View attachment 3379435
> View attachment 3379436



I think it will go fine, but white or cream silk will be better, usually Banana has nice silk tops.
Love this Chanel top, picture  is from a lady that posted the sales in Saks.
I'm totally brain washed by Chanel!
PP, I forgot to tell you to try the black jeans with the satin tied, the fit is amazing!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes, lovely!
> The Boss leather skirt is fine, soft leather. Maybe you find it's a bit short, it stops a bit before the knee. It sizes rather large, I took 40, no problem and I keep it.




Thank you for the info. I keep looking at the US website for when it is available to buy. I will definitely try it.



ari said:


> And the beige with an Etro top, it goes but it doesn't have the Chanel feel.




I see what you mean Ari. I rather like this combination though.




ari said:


> I think it will go fine, but white or cream silk will be better, usually Banana has nice silk tops.
> 
> Love this Chanel top, picture  is from a lady that posted the sales in Saks.
> 
> I'm totally brain washed by Chanel!
> 
> PP, I forgot to tell you to try the black jeans with the satin tied, the fit is amazing!




I don't think it is brainwashed at all Ari. I can see that the quality is superior to almost everything out there. Now that I have a few jackets I really feel like I need to concentrate on other nice pieces to elevate the look. I think you do that beautifully in addition to mixing in other brands. 

I'm not going back to the store until fall. I don't want to be tempted by anything else. My clothes are being shipped to me. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for the info. I keep looking at the US website for when it is available to buy. I will definitely try it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean Ari. I rather like this combination though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is brainwashed at all Ari. I can see that the quality is superior to almost everything out there. Now that I have a few jackets I really feel like I need to concentrate on other nice pieces to elevate the look. I think you do that beautifully in addition to mixing in other brands.
> 
> I'm not going back to the store until fall. I don't want to be tempted by anything else. My clothes are being shipped to me. [emoji23]




I can't get out of my head the black skirt! I contacted Beatrix and I'd buy if it is still available ! 
Did she ship your suits? When will you get it?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I can't get out of my head the black skirt! I contacted Beatrix and I'd buy if it is still available !
> Did she ship your suits? When will you get it?




Get the skirt!!! Have them lengthen it for you. They can add two inches. I think you will really regret not getting it.

I think you mean the quote for pourqouipas. My alterations will be finished this week. I'm hoping to have my things by the middle of the next week. I asked them to do the navy jacket first since I could actually be wearing that one now.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Get the skirt!!! Have them lengthen it for you. They can add two inches. I think you will really regret not getting it.
> 
> I think you mean the quote for pourqouipas. My alterations will be finished this week. I'm hoping to have my things by the middle of the next week. I asked them to do the navy jacket first since I could actually be wearing that one now.




Oh, yes I got confused! I'm sorry, I assumed it was too early for you.
How do they lengthen it? There is a braid at the end, will they move it down?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Oh, yes I got confused!
> How do they lengthen it? There is a braid at the end, will they move it down?




Yes exactly. The extra fabric is at the bottom so that's what they will do.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes exactly. The extra fabric is at the bottom so that's what they will do.



Doesn't bother you that it sits low on the hips?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Doesn't bother you that it sits low on the hips?




No, actually, that's a good fit for me. But I think my body type is different than yours. I'm a bit short waisted and full busted. I try to hide that. Higher waists don't look good on me. Part if the reason I said no to the pants.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, actually, that's a good fit for me. But I think my body type is different than yours. I'm a bit short waisted and full busted. I try to hide that. Higher waists don't look good on me. Part if the reason I said no to the pants.



Lol! I'm short waisted and full busted too! Would you wear it with fitted tops? I need fited clothes otherwise I look heavy.


----------



## audreylita

ari said:


> I think it will go fine, but white or cream silk will be better, usually Banana has nice silk tops.
> Love this Chanel top, picture  is from a lady that posted the sales in Saks.
> I'm totally brain washed by Chanel!
> PP, I forgot to tell you to try the black jeans with the satin tied, the fit is amazing!



OMG I had that identical blouse circa 1990.  Same color silk, same pleating and sleeveless.  It had one gold button at the collar.  I guess everything really does make a full circle style wise!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No, actually, that's a good fit for me. But I think my body type is different than yours. I'm a bit short waisted and full busted. I try to hide that. Higher waists don't look good on me. Part if the reason I said no to the pants.



I saw this lady on the other thread, she is not very slim from what I recall, but look how elegant these pants look on her


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Lol! I'm short waisted and full busted too! Would you wear it with fitted tops? I need fited clothes otherwise I look heavy.




You look tall and thin with nice broad shoulders. [emoji4]

Yes, I think I'll wear it with fitted tops. I like Eric Bompard extra fine cashmere sweaters. And then I'll probably layer something over it like one of the jackets that I posted, or I'll do a long cardigan over the skirt and then belt the cardigan.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I saw this lady on the other thread, she is not very slim from what I recall, but look how elegant these pants look on her




Yes. I think that's how they looked on me. They are slimming. More so then I expected. I'm just not used to that look and cut on me. So I didn't want to invest in an expensive pair of pants not knowing if I would really wear them. That's why I thought I'd try the Anne Fontaine pants. It's less if an investment. I can try it and see if I can get used to it. Plus I think plain crepe might be more useful than the heavy tweed. But they are beautiful and I think you are used to fuller pants than I am so i thought of you immediately when I saw them..


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look tall and thin with nice broad shoulders. [emoji4]
> 
> Yes, I think I'll wear it with fitted tops. I like Eric Bompard extra fine cashmere sweaters. And then I'll probably layer something over it like one of the jackets that I posted, or I'll do a long cardigan over the skirt and then belt the cardigan.



Yeah, on top of the full chest I have big shoulders, lol! 
Yes I was thinking of black fitted cashmere with white pearls, I got the stockings BTW! I haven't tryied them yet.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I think that's how they looked on me. They are slimming. More so then I expected. I'm just not used to that look and cut on me. So I didn't want to invest in an expensive pair of pants not knowing if I would really wear them. That's why I thought I'd try the Anne Fontaine pants. It's less if an investment. I can try it and see if I can get used to it. Plus I think plain crepe might be more useful than the heavy tweed. But they are beautiful and I think you are used to fuller pants than I am so i thought of you immediately when I saw them..



So kind of you! I'm so glad you told me! My Sa didn't have them, so I ask in the other boutique, they didn't have them on display. I'm not sure how often I'll wear them, but they are gorgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I can't get out of my head the black skirt! I contacted Beatrix and I'd buy if it is still available !
> Did she ship your suits? When will you get it?




Hi Ari, I'll get the suit tuesday or wednesday. I'm a bit unsure  on how I'll like it as it's quite a thick braided tweed. My shop here had a 36 and a 44. The 44 was not way to large but looked unflattering. Sometimes I have unrealistic ideas on what suits me. We'll see.
I might have gone for the black instead now, easy choice. The black is difficult to get here. I might be able to score a 42 I was told. All the smaller sizes are on hold for other customers.

Your dressing is a dream collection. Will you go on following up every Chanel season or are you planning to combine with what you own and only buy exceptional items now you have all your basics covered?
I feel there is always something to whish for coming around the corner but I hope I can be more selective in the next few years.  I really want to keep my dressing easy to use and timeless in the future. As it's all work suitable it should be possible.


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

ari said:


> Here is the skit, which I didn't get as it is too short, most probably I'd regret...



Hello great jacket

I too bought the jacket but the store in Rome didn't have the skirt in my size. Can I ask which store is stocking the skirt?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Ari, I'll get the suit tuesday or wednesday. I'm a bit unsure  on how I'll like it as it's quite a thick braided tweed. My shop here had a 36 and a 44. The 44 was not way to large but looked unflattering. Sometimes I have unrealistic ideas on what suits me. We'll see.
> I might have gone for the black instead now, easy choice. The black is difficult to get here. I might be able to score a 42 I was told. All the smaller sizes are on hold for other customers.
> 
> Your dressing is a dream collection. Will you go on following up every Chanel season or are you planning to combine with what you own and only buy exceptional items now you have all your basics covered?
> I feel there is always something to whish for coming around the corner but I hope I can be more selective in the next few years.  I really want to keep my dressing easy to use and timeless in the future. As it's all work suitable it should be possible.



I keep my fingers crossed you'll like it! If you ordered the same size as your spring jacket you should be fine. The gold will look fab on your blonde hair! It is not very thick.
I shouldn't buy anything more. I should be very selective from now on. Beatrix  will invite us for the whiter sale


----------



## ari

PurpleDragonfly said:


> Hello great jacket
> 
> I too bought the jacket but the store in Rome didn't have the skirt in my size. Can I ask which store is stocking the skirt?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Berlin KaDeWe


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> I wouldn't chose pink for my only jacket but if you have your classics covered, why not. I remember seeing it posted on Tpf, was it by Natalie?



Wise words, all of you, on selecting my first Chanel jacket carefully, and not getting distracted by a sale.  Nevertheless, the pink tweed is on its way to me for an audition, along with a classic black jacket, shown here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29648284&postcount=2632.  I'll upload some modelling photos once they arrive.   

Most of my work wardrobe is Bouchra Jarrar, who also has an amazing French aesthetic.  I'm looking forward to see what she does at Lanvin.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Wise words, all of you, on selecting my first Chanel jacket carefully, and not getting distracted by a sale.  Nevertheless, the pink tweed is on its way to me for an audition, along with a classic black jacket, shown here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29648284&postcount=2632.  I'll upload some modelling photos once they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my work wardrobe is Bouchra Jarrar, who also has an amazing French aesthetic.  I'm looking forward to see what she does at Lanvin.




Congratulations! Please do post photos.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Wise words, all of you, on selecting my first Chanel jacket carefully, and not getting distracted by a sale.  Nevertheless, the pink tweed is on its way to me for an audition, along with a classic black jacket, shown here: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29648284&postcount=2632.  I'll upload some modelling photos once they arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my work wardrobe is Bouchra Jarrar, who also has an amazing French aesthetic.  I'm looking forward to see what she does at Lanvin.




Yes do post some pics please. I looked up Bouchra Jarrar styles, interesting!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I got this beautiful coat at 30% off, it has a slight padding under with silver lining, I can wear it with my black Chanel dresses, pants, jeans. It came down to 4000 euros


 http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30312474&postcount=4544
This jacket is so exquisite on you.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes do post some pics please. I looked up Bouchra Jarrar styles, interesting!




I had to google too. I didn't know this. Very interesting. I like her designs.

I went to a lanvin exhibit at the fashion museum in Paris last year. It was amazing. JL did much of what Chanel did before Chanel including chains pearls etc. She was perhaps not as good a business woman as Coco.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had to google too. I didn't know this. Very interesting. I like her designs.
> 
> I went to a lanvin exhibit at the fashion museum in Paris last year. It was amazing. JL did much of what Chanel did before Chanel including chains pearls etc. She was perhaps not as good a business woman as Coco.


This was my favorite Bouchra Jarrar collection: http://fashionweekdaily.com/bouchra-jarrar-couture-spring-2015/ She is the master of the trouser and blazer.  Her pieces harmonize quite nicely with Chanel, IMO.  Same color palette.  The RTW versions of her designs are more wearable and affordable than the couture, of course.  I have been able to pick up many of her pieces on sale because she is unknown in the states.

I have several pieces from these seasons:
https://www.modaoperandi.com/bouchra-jarrar-ss15
https://www.modaoperandi.com/bouchra-jarrar-fw14

I'm increasingly tempted by Ari's long cream windowpane coat.  It would look amazing with my cream Jarrar trousers!

I like combining pieces from multiple designers whose aesthetic works well together to keep things interesting and a bit unexpected.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> This was my favorite Bouchra Jarrar collection: http://fashionweekdaily.com/bouchra-jarrar-couture-spring-2015/ She is the master of the trouser and blazer.  Her pieces harmonize quite nicely with Chanel, IMO.  Same color palette.  The RTW versions of her designs are more wearable and affordable than the couture, of course.  I have been able to pick up many of her pieces on sale because she is unknown in the states.
> 
> I have several pieces from these seasons:
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/bouchra-jarrar-ss15
> https://www.modaoperandi.com/bouchra-jarrar-fw14
> 
> I'm increasingly tempted by Ari's long cream windowpane coat.  It would look amazing with my cream Jarrar trousers!
> 
> I like combining pieces from multiple designers whose aesthetic works well together to keep things interesting and a bit unexpected.




Thanks for sharing this! I love her designs. I had no idea.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Saw this picture on another thread, both Chanel outfits are so beautiful!



Love both outfits, I can't remember seeing   lady Amelia's dress before, , I've read she is an intern at Chanel so naturally they will offer her something unique to wear for the queen's 90th . 
must say I love that haughty look she has, its like she is saying "yes it's Chanel, and I look fabulous " [emoji16]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> And winter/fall jackets and light coats




Oh my,  I'm drooling over all [emoji12] your pieces! You have great taste!  I Enjoyed all the pictures you posted here,  and thank you for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Saw this picture on another thread, both Chanel outfits are so beautiful!




I was after the suit hidden to the left of her but it never turned up in the boutique, it's very elegant on pics. Did someone try it on?


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this to wear with my cardigan?
> 
> View attachment 3379435
> View attachment 3379436




I like your Cadi! I don't think I have seen this pice in US, what season is it from if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Valerie2002

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301


I can't help myself passing by. Love to see what everyone post on. You look so chic on both jacket. I also order the black jacket for myself. Can't wait to see and try it on.


----------



## Valerie2002

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos of my dress.
> 
> View attachment 3379120
> View attachment 3379121


This is gorgeous. I love shift style. But the tweed and trims makes so elegant and classic. I've only order the black jacket. Now I see the dress is also very Beatiful wish was on sale.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I was after the suit hidden to the left of her but it never turned up in the boutique, it's very elegant on pics. Did someone try it on?




I tried the skirt yesterday. They also had one with a larger checked pattern that I tried. Honestly I didn't like the way either one looked on my hips. The design brings attention to your bottom half if you wear a solid top.  I didn't try the jacket. Maybe with the full suit less attention would be drawn to the bottom half but I was just considering the skirt. 

I believe my cardigan was from the spring or cruise season. I bought it here in the US.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301


This is such a pretty look for you!

Ari:  Great collection and you wear it all so well!  I do think that you have access to a much better selection of things than we do in the US.

PbP:  On the whole I agree with Ari about a simple plain top.  I tried a couple of prints that I have under jackets and they were OK and the fashion police wouldn't arrest me, but I think I prefer the plainer look with jewelry.  You will never really know how you feel about it until you try it.  


I like high waisted pants, but you have to make sure that your undergarments don't give you a droopy look and that is the problem that Lisa Vanderpump is having in the picture IMO.  She has a very full bust and it is not looking right with the pant.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried the skirt yesterday. They also had one with a larger checked pattern that I tried. Honestly I didn't like the way either one looked on my hips. The design brings attention to your bottom half if you wear a solid top.  I didn't try the jacket. Maybe with the full suit less attention would be drawn to the bottom half but I was just considering the skirt.
> 
> I believe my cardigan was from the spring or cruise season. I bought it here in the US.




So no regrets,
Here is the leather skirt, I tried it on with a S15 jacket to make the picture fit for the thread! Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm still waiting for the prefall tweed[emoji44]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> So no regrets,
> Here is the leather skirt, I tried it on with a S15 jacket to make the picture fit for the thread! Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm still waiting for the prefall tweed[emoji44]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379741
> View attachment 3379742



Very pretty!  You can wear it with anything


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> So no regrets,
> Here is the leather skirt, I tried it on with a S15 jacket to make the picture fit for the thread! Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm still waiting for the prefall tweed[emoji44]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379741
> View attachment 3379742




It's very nice! I think you will have to see how it looks with the pre fall tweeds. It depends on exactly where the jacket falls right? Please update us. And thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty!  You can wear it with anything







Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very nice! I think you will have to see how it looks with the pre fall tweeds. It depends on exactly where the jacket falls right? Please update us. And thank you!




Thank you for your kind comments! We'll see but otherwise it's an easy match skirt and it really looks like blouses with tie bands are in, I find them everywhere now! Never sure if that's a good thing


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Ladysarah,
> As you wished here is my Chanel wardrobe
> Summer jackets, pants and 2 dresses


Oh my! Thank you so much dear Ari- this is like the holy place for CHANEL jacket worship. and you wear them beautifully if one may say so. I check in here to be inspired.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30312474&postcount=4544
> This jacket is so exquisite on you.


*Karenaellen*, thank you!


Baglover121 said:


> Love both outfits, I can't remember seeing   lady Amelia's dress before, , I've read she is an intern at Chanel so naturally they will offer her something unique to wear for the queen's 90th .
> must say I love that haughty look she has, its like she is saying "yes it's Chanel, and I look fabulous " [emoji16]


I saw that dress, even at the sale, but I thought it was so not practical - silk in front, tweed on the back, but she is young, most probably, doesn't care practical or not  and she makes it work, looking fab!



zaraha said:


> Oh my,  I'm drooling over all [emoji12] your pieces! You have great taste!  I Enjoyed all the pictures you posted here,  and thank you for sharing! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


thank you *zaraha* i didn't know I have so many, until I took these pictures



Pourquoipas said:


> I was after the suit hidden to the left of her but it never turned up in the boutique, it's very elegant on pics. Did someone try it on?


i didn't, but looks good on that lady.



gracekelly said:


> This is such a pretty look for you!
> 
> Ari:  Great collection and you wear it all so well!  I do think that you have access to a much better selection of things than we do in the US.
> 
> PbP:  On the whole I agree with Ari about a simple plain top.  I tried a couple of prints that I have under jackets and they were OK and the fashion police wouldn't arrest me, but I think I prefer the plainer look with jewelry.  You will never really know how you feel about it until you try it.
> 
> 
> I like high waisted pants, but you have to make sure that your undergarments don't give you a droopy look and that is the problem that Lisa Vanderpump is having in the picture IMO.  She has a very full bust and it is not looking right with the pant.



Actually some of the jackets I bought in the states. I travel a lot so I have bought many things in many differents countries. I find London, has the best selection.



Pourquoipas said:


> So no regrets,
> Here is the leather skirt, I tried it on with a S15 jacket to make the picture fit for the thread! Not sure if it's a good combo but I'm still waiting for the prefall tweed[emoji44]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379741
> View attachment 3379742


 I think it would look perfect with the fall jacket!


----------



## ari

Can sombody help me find the reference number of this shirt, please


----------



## ari

Here is how gorgeous it looks with the jacket I have &#128517;


----------



## Lisab68

Do any of you ladies have lasage Chanel jackets with sequins?  I'm eyeing one on ebay and I'm wondering how the sequins would make the jacket look?  I'm hoping to both dress up and dress down my jacket.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Do any of you ladies have lasage Chanel jackets with sequins?  I'm eyeing one on ebay and I'm wondering how the sequins would make the jacket look?  I'm hoping to both dress up and dress down my jacket.  Thanks in advance.




I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
attached here or there in the tweed.

Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached here or there in the tweed.
> 
> Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.
> 
> View attachment 3380524



Yes! Looks perfect with that gorgeous jacket! Makes it cool! 
BTW you private message box it full, I wanted to thank you.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes! Looks perfect with that gorgeous jacket! Makes it cool!
> 
> BTW you private message box it full, I wanted to thank you.




Thank you. I just emptied it. I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached here or there in the tweed.
> 
> Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.
> 
> View attachment 3380524




Hi Pup, this one looks really good, I see more stitched pleats whereas mine is flat above. To see what you like best you really need to try both as they are so similar. Mine came in a black dress bag on the hanger, I like it when clothes come nicely packed. I've bought a lot of Boss for essentials this year, works well with Chanel and the sizing fit me better than Italian brands and Chanel. Never any need to alter this brand, I probably have a german butt[emoji79] or they have consistent sizing?!
Perfect with your beautiful Salzburg jacket!
One thing is sure, if the summer turns out to be rotten this year we'll getting consolation from wearing our tweeds again!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Do any of you ladies have lasage Chanel jackets with sequins?  I'm eyeing one on ebay and I'm wondering how the sequins would make the jacket look?  I'm hoping to both dress up and dress down my jacket.  Thanks in advance.




No sequins on mine, sorry. A few here and there can be nice.


----------



## EmileH

Duplicste


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Pup, this one looks really good, I see more stitched pleats whereas mine is flat above. To see what you like best you really need to try both as they are so similar. Mine came in a black dress bag on the hanger, I like it when clothes come nicely packed. I've bought a lot of Boss for essentials this year, works well with Chanel and the sizing fit me better than Italian brands and Chanel. Never any need to alter this brand, I probably have a german butt[emoji79] or they have consistent sizing?!
> Perfect with your beautiful Salzburg jacket!
> One thing is sure, if the summer turns out to be rotten this year we'll getting consolation from wearing our tweeds again!




Hi, I'm definitely going to try the boss one too. Still waiting for it to be available for purchase here. That's America for you. Everything comes packaged in a little plastic container here. &#128580;

I don't know what a German butt means but since my dad's family originated from there I might have one too. My hips and other parts are definitely from my mother's Italian side. [emoji23]

I can't wait for fall to wear my new clothes. 

Ari I might be onto the style number for you. My SA is at lunch but I sent her the photo with your pink jacket and she recognized it. Stand by....she's going to get it for us when she's back from lunch.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes! Looks perfect with that gorgeous jacket! Makes it cool!
> 
> BTW you private message box it full, I wanted to thank you.




Ari, check your messages. I just sent you the numbers [emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached here or there in the tweed.
> 
> Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.
> 
> View attachment 3380524




That is a keeper for sure! Looks gorgeous with the  jacket,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> That is a keeper for sure! Looks gorgeous with the  jacket,




Thanks! I do think I'll probably keep this one.,I'll probably try the boss one just to be sure.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> No sequins on mine, sorry. A few here and there can be nice.



Thank you!


----------



## Ici

Presale has started, a lot of black tops and sweaters are excluded.


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached here or there in the tweed.
> 
> Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.
> 
> View attachment 3380524




I love the skirt pup!! It looks fantastic!! I want it!!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, check your messages. I just sent you the numbers [emoji4]



Thank you so much dear Pocketbook! Hope my SA will find it for me! 
This salzburg jacket is totally gorgeous! My Sa said she might have it for the winter sale!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I don't have any sequins. As long as they aren't too prominent I think it will be fine. I have seen some with sequins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attached here or there in the tweed.
> 
> Here is the banana republic leather skirt. I think I like it. I have to hang it to allow the folds to settle. It came folded somewhat oddly in a plastic bag so the pleats are hanging a bit strangely.
> 
> View attachment 3380524




Love this look! I am inspired to try something similar. You look fantastic PBP [emoji3]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Karenaellen said:


> I'm thinking about buying this jacket (the pink tweed from the airline collection)http://coolspotters.com/clothing/chanel-spring-2016-wool-tweed-jacket.  Has anyone tried it on in person?  It would be my first Chanel jacket.  It is not exactly my typical look, but I figure if I'm going to spring for a Chanel jacket, I might as well really go with the look.  I'm imagining it with grey jeans, a black deep-v neck top, and some strappy sandals.   Do you think it is classic enough to get the amount of wear it deserves for the price?







Pourquoipas said:


> I wouldn't chose pink for my only jacket but if you have your classics covered, why not. I remember seeing it posted on Tpf, was it by Natalie?




Yes, sorry I'm just catching up now. I love this jacket it's very easy to wear, more casual than a classic jacket. However I wouldn't wear this in the winter and If you're looking for a classic jacket I don't think this is the one. It's very pretty though and I have gotten a lot of compliments [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Ladysarah,
> 
> As you wished here is my Chanel wardrobe
> 
> Summer jackets, pants and 2 dresses




Ari your jackets are beautiful but I love your cardigans. [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you so much dear Pocketbook! Hope my SA will find it for me!
> 
> This salzburg jacket is totally gorgeous! My Sa said she might have it for the winter sale!







Natalie j said:


> Love this look! I am inspired to try something similar. You look fantastic PBP [emoji3]




Thank you both. Ari I hope you find your blouse and the Salzburg jacket on sale.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054




Beautiful! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054




It looks beautiful!!! Congrats. I'm told by my SA that all of the jackets and skirts in both colors are presold with credit cards now for specific clients and they cannot get more unless Chanel chooses to make another run.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful!!! Congrats. I'm told by my SA that all of the jackets and skirts in both colors are presold with credit cards now for specific clients and they cannot get more unless Chanel chooses to make another run.



That is a fast selling style, I got my jacket, perfect fit! But it's really for winter, such a thick tweed. I'll post when I'm home.
The arms go up just passing the wristbone, will you have yours shortened?
Is the black one just a similar thick material as the brown? If it's the case I might skip the black one as I have the C11. 
The skirt is cute, If I wear it low waist it's long enough but I might consider altering a bit. As you said there is seam allowance but I wonder how to because of the trim!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054




Congrats on your new beautiful jacket!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lasttotheparty said:


> Beautiful! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;







Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful!!! Congrats. I'm told by my SA that all of the jackets and skirts in both colors are presold with credit cards now for specific clients and they cannot get more unless Chanel chooses to make another run.







Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats on your new beautiful jacket!!




Thank you Ladies! So happy I got it [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> That is a fast selling style, I got my jacket, perfect fit! But it's really for winter, such a thick tweed. I'll post when I'm home.
> The arms go up just passing the wristbone, will you have yours shortened?
> Is the black one just a similar thick material as the brown? If it's the case I might skip the black one as I have the C11.
> The skirt is cute, If I wear it low waist it's long enough but I might consider altering a bit. As you said there is seam allowance but I wonder how to because of the trim!




Hi, yes I'm having my sleeves shortened. That's the only alteration that I needed on the black and the gold jackets. I'm hoping to have my pieces early next week so I can show you the results of lengthening the skirts. The black jacket is perhaps very slightly lighter than the gold tweed but very slightly. It's still quite heavy. I think if you have the 2011 one you don't need this one. The 2011 and the cruise jacket are the perfect combinations to own.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> Ari your jackets are beautiful but I love your cardigans. [emoji6]


Thank you *Natalie!* 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. Ari I hope you find your blouse and the Salzburg jacket on sale.


The Salzburg will be on sale in December


Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054


Congrats! 


Pourquoipas said:


> That is a fast selling style, I got my jacket, perfect fit! But it's really for winter, such a thick tweed. I'll post when I'm home.
> The arms go up just passing the wristbone, will you have yours shortened?
> Is the black one just a similar thick material as the brown? If it's the case I might skip the black one as I have the C11.
> The skirt is cute, If I wear it low waist it's long enough but I might consider altering a bit. As you said there is seam allowance but I wonder how to because of the trim!



Perfect!!!!! i'm so happy for you! are you happy? the fabrics are almost the same. yes, the sleeves are a bit long, but i wouldn't alter them.
how about the blouse?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you *Natalie!*
> 
> The Salzburg will be on sale in December
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> Perfect!!!!! i'm so happy for you! are you happy? the fabrics are almost the same. yes, the sleeves are a bit long, but i wouldn't alter them.
> how about the blouse?




Thank you again for your help with your lovely SA. I will wait and see if the arms still bother in fall..
The blouse is such a soft and thick silk, it feels great on. It' s a bit tight around my upper chest but acceptable, I'm planning to lose enough weight to make it work!
The skirt is only perfect if it sits low otherwise its to mini, so a little effort will be requested on the love handles[emoji78][emoji78]
But that's well worth making the effort
I'm not sure it will be impossible to wear the whole suit, it looks a bit british and not overdone to me. But the colours of the fabric are easy to match anyway. Super.
I can only say that I'd preferred a little lighter tweed as this one could bring me through really cold winters that we didn't have for years&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039;&#10052;&#65039; For those like me that are a bit rounder it doesn't make you look bigger though, must be the good cut[emoji94][emoji94]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Quick try one shot[emoji95]


----------



## zaraha

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054




Congrats! Love this jacket on you!  Did you get yours size up? I'm picking up mine today or tomorrow but I'm afraid it won't fit me well since I got it in my regular size [emoji22].


----------



## Sparkledolll

zaraha said:


> Congrats! Love this jacket on you!  Did you get yours size up? I'm picking up mine today or tomorrow but I'm afraid it won't fit me well since I got it in my regular size [emoji22].



Thank you! I got it in my regular size. The shoulders just fits better even though it's more fitted. I don't normally wear my jacket close so it's not an issue.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Sorry I forgot to insert picture. And with the new site I also haven't figured out how to quote


----------



## JulesB68

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054



Looks fabulous Natalie! Congrats


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thank you Jules! I was just in the boutique to have the sleeves shortened. I got to try on both the brown tweed with buttons and zip. Both are beautiful but I prefer the zip version and the colours are much brighter. Here are some pics.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Comparison pic


----------



## Sparkledolll

And the try on pic. They only had size 36 for me to try, I normally wear 38. It's very beautiful but the zip version is €7500 or so


----------



## Pourquoipas

Th


Natalie j said:


> And the try on pic. They only had size 36 for me to try, I normally wear 38. It's very beautiful but the zip version is €7500 or so


these are cooler colours, maybe you feel they suit you better, I like this jacket with a zipper on you if you don't mind the higher price it's really nice!


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> I finally got my jacket. Apparently sold out in Europe now but stores can take pre orders which will take 3 months to arrive. I prefer the jacket with the buttons on the pockets undone. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381053
> View attachment 3381054


Congrats!


----------



## Chanchan

Natalie j said:


> And the try on pic. They only had size 36 for me to try, I normally wear 38. It's very beautiful but the zip version is €7500 or so



Congratulations on your new black jacket, Natalie!  And thanks for sharing the pictures of the brown one.  I think the brown zipper one looks great on you, even though it is a size smaller than your normal.  The shoulder of the 36 looks like it is fitting great.  Are you planning on getting it?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> Th
> 
> these are cooler colours, maybe you feel they suit you better, I like this jacket with a zipper on you if you don't mind the higher price it's really nice!



I like it but don't love it like the black one. The brown on with buttons is around €5600... I'm not sure what the difference is! 



Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats!



Thanks Bibi. Did you also manage to get one too? They said they can do a pre order also. 




Chanchan said:


> Congratulations on your new black jacket, Natalie!  And thanks for sharing the pictures of the brown one.  I think the brown zipper one looks great on you, even though it is a size smaller than your normal.  The shoulder of the 36 looks like it is fitting great.  Are you planning on getting it?



Thank you! There's a size 38 in the window at my store so I plan to go back when it's out and try it on. Then decide.....


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I like it but don't love it like the black one. The brown on with buttons is around €5600... I'm not sure what the difference is!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bibi. Did you also manage to get one too? They said they can do a pre order also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! There's a size 38 in the window at my store so I plan to go back when it's out and try it on. Then decide.....



Looking at it the only difference I spotted is the zip
As I prefer buttons and don't like greens it was an easy choice for me.
The black one is tempting as well but the gold was love at first sight for me!
So good we all have different but similar tastes!
Btw twins on the nice mini clous , congrats !


----------



## Freckles1

Natalie j said:


> Comparison pic



I've tried the zipper jacket. It is HEAVY
But beautiful.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> Looking at it the only difference I spotted is the zip
> As I prefer buttons and don't like greens it was an easy choice for me.
> The black one is tempting as well but the gold was love at first sight for me!
> So good we all have different but similar tastes!
> Btw twins on the nice mini clous , congrats !



Thank you! Yes I love that we all have the same jackets but style them differently. [emoji1]


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> Sorry I forgot to insert picture. And with the new site I also haven't figured out how to quote



I like the look of this jacket in the campaign pics. 

It's not exactly classic Chanel but the swing of the jacket is very French.


----------



## HADASSA

zaraha said:


> Congrats! Love this jacket on you!  Did you get yours size up? I'm picking up mine today or tomorrow but I'm afraid it won't fit me well since I got it in my regular size [emoji22].



Zaraha, just found this thread and I see that you've found a new obsession.

I love all the ways you stylish women wear your jackets.


----------



## Lisab68

@NatalieJ that zippered tweed jacket is so beautiful. The temptation may be too much!!  Thanks so much for sharing the pics.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone! It's tough for me to access tpf on my phone or iPad now. Can't wait for a new app. The zippered gold jacket is more elaborate tweed than the button one. The fabric is more expensive so the jacket is more expensive. I like the button style better and the zipper one has some green in it which I do not like. The zipper one also has a different trim than the button one. It is sort of like patent leather. I didn't like that either. So it was quite an easy choice for me.


----------



## Baglover121

Natalie j said:


> And the try on pic. They only had size 36 for me to try, I normally wear 38. It's very beautiful but the zip version is €7500 or so



I like this too,


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! It's tough for me to access tpf on my phone or iPad now. Can't wait for a new app. The zippered gold jacket is more elaborate tweed than the button one. The fabric is more expensive so the jacket is more expensive. I like the button style better and the zipper one has some green in it which I do not like. The zipper one also has a different trim than the button one. It is sort of like patent leather. I didn't like that either. So it was quite an easy choice for me.



PBP, My APP is working fine now, the site was just so hard to work through, I'm so glad APP is working now,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> PBP, My APP is working fine now, the site was just so hard to work through, I'm so glad APP is working now,



Oh thank goodness! My poor eyes. This is much better. Thank you!!!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Thank you ladysarah!
> Here is a vintage jacket most probably 10 years old, so might be considered vintage. I bought in an NM outlet in USA for 200 dollars, too bad it is so crazy pink/gold that I can't wear it. Still need to figure out how to wear it. Any ideas?



Jeans and a white t always work. Love your styling Ari. Fabulous deal..

You could try a pencil jean skirt to make it a bit more formal for casual days. Khaki slacks should work too. 

Loving everyone's looks but haven't anything to contribute. Everyone's classy outfits make me wish my rural life was a bit more formal.


----------



## periogirl28

Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3382814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ



Hi! This is the dress that I bought. You must be petite. Mine is a bit shorter on me. It looks great on you. I agree that it's heavy, but I can definitely wear it indoors in fall and winter in my climate. I would definitely roast if I added the jacket so I won't do that. It is no where near as heavy as some of the brasserie dresses which also had cowl necks. I loved the brasserie dresses but I passed on them for that reason.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! This is the dress that I bought. You must be petite. Mine is a bit shorter on me. It looks great on you. I agree that it's heavy, but I can definitely wear it indoors in fall and winter in my climate. I would definitely roast if I added the jacket so I won't do that. It is no where near as heavy as some of the brasserie dresses which also had cowl necks. I loved the brasserie dresses but I passed on them for that reason.



Yes I am, I wear a size 34. This is really smart and easy, it will suit you perfectly. Alas where I am, it would be really warm in the heating. Agree with your assessment on the heavier dresses. So bummed the correct size jacket isn't in for me yet. Will be keeping my eye on this thread for more inspiration! Congrats on your Métiers selection!


----------



## zaraha

HADASSA said:


> Zaraha, just found this thread and I see that you've found a new obsession.
> 
> I love all the ways you stylish women wear your jackets.



Hay Hun! Good to see you again, I miss those good old days! 
RTW obsession lol. I got this jacket too but unfortunately I didn't like the wool type they used,  it's more like mohair type of wool so it pokes thru silk lining and itch my skin. [emoji22]I also think wool looks like pilling may happen over time.  I'm so torn as I love the jacket. [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I am, I wear a size 34. This is really smart and easy, it will suit you perfectly. Alas where I am, it would be really warm in the heating. Agree with your assessment on the heavier dresses. So bummed the correct size jacket isn't in for me yet. Will be keeping my eye on this thread for more inspiration! Congrats on your Métiers selection!



Oh gosh. Good luck with your jacket search. I'll bet the small sizes are more difficult to find.


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> I like the look of this jacket in the campaign pics.
> 
> It's not exactly classic Chanel but the swing of the jacket is very French.




Hi H! I have to warn you that this thread is almost as dangerous as VCA [emoji23]. I am fairly new to Chanel RTW myself but I get so tempted when I see how elegant everyone looks here. 




Baglover121 said:


> I like this too,



I love it but I am allowing myself 1 jacket per season so I am trying to decide how much wear I would get out of it [emoji15]. It's beautiful though...


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh gosh. Good luck with your jacket search. I'll bet the small sizes are more difficult to find.


Oh no don't worry, my SA has placed my name on the list. Just that my store hasn't received size 34 yet, it's not a popular size where I am.


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3382814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ



Wow! You look lovely and so elegant in the dress. [emoji1]


----------



## Jayne1

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3382814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ


Stunning!

Even with the leather espadrilles, which I now want, but didn't get because I bought the canvas ones instead.  lol


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Wow! You look lovely and so elegant in the dress. [emoji1]


Thank you, and congrats on your jacket, super stunning classic!


----------



## periogirl28

Jayne1 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Even with the leather espadrilles, which I now want, but didn't get because I bought the canvas ones instead.  lol



And I wanted the canvas but bought 2 in leather and my 3rd pair in tweed!


----------



## Jayne1

zaraha said:


> Hay Hun! Good to see you again, I miss those good old days!
> RTW obsession lol. I got this jacket too but unfortunately I didn't like the wool type they used,  it's more like mohair type of wool so it pokes thru silk lining and itch my skin. [emoji22*]I also think wool looks like pilling may happen over time. * I'm so torn as I love the jacket. [emoji22]



I have a few jackets and coats that I thought would pill, and they never did.

Here is a decade old, unlined, open weave cashmere coat that never pilled.  It always had this slight shaggy look. I thought for sure something would happen to it… but Chanel uses the best materials.


----------



## zaraha

Jayne1 said:


> View attachment 3382951
> 
> 
> I have a few jackets and coats that I thought would pill, and they never did.
> 
> Here is a decade old, unlined, open weave cashmere coat that never pilled.  It always had this slight shaggy look. I thought for sure something would happen to it… but Chanel uses the best materials.



That's great to know!  But I'm the only one with itchy skin to mohair wool [emoji22] I want this jacket in my collection baldy but I don't want to compromise my skin issue over it. 
This thread is dangerous,  every one has lovely pieces and so elegant!


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> I like it but don't love it like the black one. The brown on with buttons is around €5600... I'm not sure what the difference is!
> 
> Thanks Bibi. Did you also manage to get one too? They said they can do a pre order also.



The brown/gold one is on hold and still waiting for the black to arrive in 42 (it's for my mother), we'll be going tomorrow and see. The brown one is 5790.
So you'll go for the zipper version?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bibi25260 said:


> The brown/gold one is on hold and still waiting for the black to arrive in 42 (it's for my mother), we'll be going tomorrow and see. The brown one is 5790.
> So you'll go for the zipper version?



I tried on the 36 but the 38 which is my size is in the window so I asked them to call me when they change the window so I can at least try it on and then I will decide. Please let me know what you think when you see it tomorrow, I would love to see it on someone else [emoji1]


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the 36 but the 38 which is my size is in the window so I asked them to call me when they change the window so I can at least try it on and then I will decide. Please let me know what you think when you see it tomorrow, I would love to see it on someone else [emoji1]


Sure I'll let you know. So you want a mod shot of the zipper one?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bibi25260 said:


> Sure I'll let you know. So you want a mod shot of the zipper one?



Sure! Love seeing modelling shots and how everyone styles their jackets [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hi ladies, went to check the presales and liked the coat but I got the blouse.... and should have stayed home, the black suit.
The jacket is gone for slightly shortened arms. What I love is the complete set with a silk blouse and black slingbacks. And it's less thick tweed than the gold and a longer winter style than the C11. I'm sure nobody around me will understand or see the difference but I must have thought you can't have to many black jackets
In my favour I must say that I had a big store credit for a returned bag on quality issues.
They had a lovely coral cashmire sweater with fruit buttons and some tops or colourful jackets but nothing else I was much tempted by. Must try to stay away now....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3383129


----------



## Pourquoipas

Error on pic message, new soft, second try
Sorry


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Error on pic message, new soft, second try
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3383141



Congratulations. One can never have enough black jackets. You are right.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi ladies, went to check the presales and liked the coat but I got the blouse.... and should have stayed home, the black suit.
> The jacket is gone for slightly shortened arms. What I love is the complete set with a silk blouse and black slingbacks. And it's less thick tweed than the gold and a longer winter style than the C11. I'm sure nobody around me will understand or see the difference but I must have thought you can't have to many black jackets
> In my favour I must say that I had a big store credit for a returned bag on quality issues.
> They had a lovely coral cashmire sweater with fruit buttons and some tops or colourful jackets but nothing else I was much tempted by. Must try to stay away now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383129


Wow!



Pourquoipas said:


> Error on pic message, new soft, second try
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3383141


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Wow!



Still having problems from my I pad


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Still having problems from my I pad



From my phone is better!
PP congrats on you new suit ! Did you post pictures? I see the coat - which looks great on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Still having problems from my I pad



I use the I phone it's ok
I loved this coat but when will I be able to wear it? Maybe if i win the lottery but then I never try to!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I use the I phone it's ok
> I loved this coat but when will I be able to wear it? Maybe if i win the lottery but then I never try to!



But wasn't it lightly padded? I think I can wear it in spring and fall.
What is the blouse under the coat? I want exactly the same one!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> From my phone is better!
> PP congrats on you new suit ! Did you post pictures? I see the coat - which looks great on you!



Thank you Ari[emoji76]
The jacket is gone for 2cm shortening of the arms. The skirt is on the pic with the coat. Still unsure if I will have it lenghtened a bit because the style is not a pencilskirt and with tights it's kind of long enough for me..,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> But wasn't it lightly padded? I think I can wear it in spring and fall.
> What is the blouse under the coat? I want exactly the same one!



The blouse is super, no arms 30% off but only available once in 44 here. If you need the stylenumber I can PM it.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The blouse is super, no arms 30% off but only available once in 44 here. If you need the stylenumber I can PM it.



Did the blouse run true to size? I had to buy a 42 in the prefall blouse with the black tie. I am going to try the 40, which is all they have on this blouse, tomorrow. 

My black skirt is in finally too. Most of my alterations are complete so I will have almost everything by Tuesday.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did the blouse run true to size? I had to buy a 42 in the prefall blouse with the black tie. I am going to try the 40, which is all they have on this blouse, tomorrow.
> 
> My black skirt is in finally too. Most of my alterations are complete so I will have almost everything by Tuesday.



I'd say TTS it is a bit wide in 44 on me but I stuff it in my skirt. Give the 40 a try.
I took 42 in the new blouse with black tie and long arms and I definitely need this to get it closed over my ownings[emoji102]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Ari[emoji76]
> The jacket is gone for 2cm shortening of the arms. The skirt is on the pic with the coat. Still unsure if I will have it lenghtened a bit because the style is not a pencilskirt and with tights it's kind of long enough for me..,





Pourquoipas said:


> The blouse is super, no arms 30% off but only available once in 44 here. If you need the stylenumber I can PM it.



I think the length is fine! I hate alternations! Just try it and if you feel comfortable, if not you can always make it longer [emoji106]
Please do send me the ref number [emoji849]
The blouses are different in every boutique, I Selfridges I saw one like this one, but sleeves, in the New Bond street- 2 completely different styles, and in Berlin- the one with the collar.[emoji15]
Who is buying the shirts [emoji16]
I'll get my skirts on Monday!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did the blouse run true to size? I had to buy a 42 in the prefall blouse with the black tie. I am going to try the 40, which is all they have on this blouse, tomorrow.
> 
> My black skirt is in finally too. Most of my alterations are complete so I will have almost everything by Tuesday.


Can't wait for your modeling pictures!!!



Pourquoipas said:


> I'd say TTS it is a bit wide in 44 on me but I stuff it in my skirt. Give the 40 a try.
> I took 42 in the new blouse with black tie and long arms and I definitely need this to get it closed over my ownings[emoji102]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji4]


----------



## ari

Jayne1 said:


> View attachment 3382951
> 
> 
> I have a few jackets and coats that I thought would pill, and they never did.
> 
> Here is a decade old, unlined, open weave cashmere coat that never pilled.  It always had this slight shaggy look. I thought for sure something would happen to it… but Chanel uses the best materials.


Good to know! But I have 3 years old jacket that need haircuts at least once per year [emoji15]


zaraha said:


> Hay Hun! Good to see you again, I miss those good old days!
> RTW obsession lol. I got this jacket too but unfortunately I didn't like the wool type they used,  it's more like mohair type of wool so it pokes thru silk lining and itch my skin. [emoji22]I also think wool looks like pilling may happen over time.  I'm so torn as I love the jacket. [emoji22]


I agree it is a bit rough on the skin! Get the silk blouse with the black ties - it would be easier [emoji12]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! This is the dress that I bought. You must be petite. Mine is a bit shorter on me. It looks great on you. I agree that it's heavy, but I can definitely wear it indoors in fall and winter in my climate. I would definitely roast if I added the jacket so I won't do that. It is no where near as heavy as some of the brasserie dresses which also had cowl necks. I loved the brasserie dresses but I passed on them for that reason.


You can always wear it under your winter coat! It is gorgeous! Even if you're sweating in it - it is worth it!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3382814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ



Love this dress on you!


----------



## lasttotheparty

My little photo contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3382814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried this dress on a few days ago, it's really too warm for indoors. Matches the LBJ



Absolutely love this dress, I'm almost happy it is nowhere to be seen in my local boutique.
BTW twins on the espadrilles, love to walk in those buttersoft leather!!


----------



## EmileH

lasttotheparty said:


> My little photo contribution. Thank you for letting me share.



Perfection!! [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

lasttotheparty said:


> My little photo contribution. Thank you for letting me share.



Yes!! Perfect style. I must try mine with jeans once ( do I have a pair???) and with my reissue that sleeps in my closet as I'm to lazy to tender for small bags tdf!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection!! [emoji7]



Thank you! I love this jacket, but agree it has mild itchy spots.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes!! Perfect style. I must try mine with jeans once ( do I have a pair???) and with my reissue that sleeps in my closet as I'm to lazy to tender for small bags tdf!



Thank you! I'm wearing a $10 Gap tshirt, dark rinse denim and my ballerinas. My reissue was the icing on the cake. [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I think the length is fine! I hate alternations! Just try it and if you feel comfortable, if not you can always make it longer [emoji106]
> Please do send me the ref number [emoji849]
> The blouses are different in every boutique, I Selfridges I saw one like this one, but sleeves, in the New Bond street- 2 completely different styles, and in Berlin- the one with the collar.[emoji15]
> Who is buying the shirts [emoji16]
> I'll get my skirts on Monday!



Can't wait to see the skirts on you
I wasn't able to send a pic through PM so sorry for this if it's not interesting for all, reference of 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
top


----------



## marielyse

Pourquoipas said:


> Error on pic message, new soft, second try
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3383141



The whole outfit is great on you! I tried on that  coat too (but not sure I need another coat - still thinking about it). I bought this LBJ with matching longer pencil skirt. The blouse is really nice. Is it long sleeve or short?


----------



## marielyse

Pourquoipas said:


> Error on pic message, new soft, second try
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3383141



The whole outfit is great on you! I tried on that  coat too (but not sure I need another coat - still thinking about it). I bought this LBJ with matching longer pencil skirt. The blouse is really nice. Is it long sleeve or short?


----------



## Pourquoipas

marielyse said:


> The whole outfit is great on you! I tried on that  coat too (but not sure I need another coat - still thinking about it). I bought this LBJ with matching longer pencil skirt. The blouse is really nice. Is it long sleeve or short?



Yes marielyse I'm sure I'll have some problems getting the coat out of my mind either. The SA suggested to pair it with jeans and a white top. Sure very nice but quite a statement piece, I'm not sure I have the lifestyle that needs such coats.[emoji24][emoji24]
Its a sleeveless blouse and I plan to wear it to cool down under my warm tweed suits[emoji26][emoji26]
The reference is above.


----------



## marielyse

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes marielyse I'm sure I'll have some problems getting the coat out of my mind either. The SA suggested to pair it with jeans and a white top. Sure very nice but quite a statement piece, I'm not sure I have the lifestyle that needs such coats.[emoji24][emoji24]
> Its a sleeveless blouse and I plan to wear it to cool down under my warm tweed suits[emoji26][emoji26]
> The reference is above.



Thanks for the reference number! Hopefully my SA can find one for me. I have the collared one that Ari was looking for but need a collarless & sleeveless one like yours. 

My DH likes that coat too but I felt guilty because I bought so many coats last f/w from brasserie & Salzburg collections.  We'll see if I can really pass on it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

purplepoodles said:


> Jeans and a white t always work. Love your styling Ari. Fabulous deal..
> 
> You could try a pencil jean skirt to make it a bit more formal for casual days. Khaki slacks should work too.
> 
> Loving everyone's looks but haven't anything to contribute. Everyone's classy outfits make me wish my rural life was a bit more formal.



Hi poodles actually my home is rural and I wear my stuff each day if I'm off office. It's a perfect excuse not to care for house and gardens. It's true that the city center is close. But sometimes I'd love to be back to my going out years, the infinite styling options I'd have with Chanel now. I think you should contribute on whatever you love here. If we can't buy it all we can still love it all!


----------



## zaraha

[QUOTE="Pocketbook Pup, post: 30334546, 
Pocketbook,  can you please check your pm? I sent you a message there [emoji16] thanks!


----------



## zaraha

zaraha said:


> Pocketbook Pup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection!! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook,  can you please check your pm? I sent you a message there [emoji16] thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## ladysarah

Jayne1 said:


> View attachment 3382951
> 
> 
> I have a few jackets and coats that I thought would pill, and they never did.
> 
> Here is a decade old, unlined, open weave cashmere coat that never pilled.  It always had this slight shaggy look. I thought for sure something would happen to it… but Chanel uses the best materials.


Lovely! I second that, I have decade old Chanel that looks pristine. And they do get lots of city wear...


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection!! [emoji7]



Forum acting weird on me [emoji16], plz check your inbox Hun!


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! I second that, I have decade old Chanel that looks pristine. And they do get lots of city wear...


Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! I second that, I have decade old Chanel that looks pristine. And they do get lots of city wear...



You're so right, I have 2 vintage jackets and one skirt and you can basically sleep in those or put them in the washing machine, they recover!
By the way thank you for starting this inspiring thread long time ago! After being through bags, jewellery and other accessories I appreciate the    variety of RTW[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## HADASSA

zaraha said:


> Hay Hun! Good to see you again, I miss those good old days!
> RTW obsession lol. I got this jacket too but unfortunately I didn't like the wool type they used,  it's more like mohair type of wool so it pokes thru silk lining and itch my skin. [emoji22]I also think wool looks like pilling may happen over time.  I'm so torn as I love the jacket. [emoji22]



Can't help with Chanel materials - I've got just one black skirt in fantasy tweed.

Sorry about the jacket. I have my eyes (and heart) on one as well. PBP has the navy but don't know how warm it would be for where I live.


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.



Oh, take this cardigan , I'm craving for it but it never turned up! Must be wearable even in hot climates prefer it over the jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> Can't help with Chanel materials - I've got just one black skirt in fantasy tweed.
> 
> Sorry about the jacket. I have my eyes (and heart) on one as well. PBP has the navy but don't know how warm it would be for where I live.



It's to warm if temperatures are always above 10 degrees celsius! The material is not mohair will be OK..


----------



## Sparkledolll

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.



There's a beautiful modeling pic of @ari wearing this cardigan somewhere in this thread. I asked my SA to search everywhere for this piece in Europe but they can't find it in my size. 

I believe the jacket will in the summer sale, I tried it on but it's very boxy. Not the right shape for a shortie (5'1/153cm) like me... Just my opinion of course! [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi poodles actually my home is rural and I wear my stuff each day if I'm off office. It's a perfect excuse not to care for house and gardens. It's true that the city center is close. But sometimes I'd love to be back to my going out years, the infinite styling options I'd have with Chanel now. I think you should contribute on whatever you love here. If we can't buy it all we can still love it all!



I also live in small city now too and have no need for Chanel RTW but the heart just wants what it wants lol... So I am allowing myself 1 or 2 pieces per season just because..... [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## purplepoodles

Natalie j said:


> I also live in small city now too and have no need for Chanel RTW but the heart just wants what it wants lol... So I am allowing myself 1 or 2 pieces per season just because..... [emoji6][emoji1]



Such good points ladies! It time to make more of an effort. I do wear my alt designers but Chanel had always had that lady label. Times have changed though. 

Committed to wearing something CC tomorrow.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I also live in small city now too and have no need for Chanel RTW but the heart just wants what it wants lol... So I am allowing myself 1 or 2 pieces per season just because..... [emoji6][emoji1]





purplepoodles said:


> Such good points ladies! It time to make more of an effort. I do wear my alt designers but Chanel had always had that lady label. Times have changed though.
> 
> Committed to wearing something CC tomorrow.



[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## lasttotheparty

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.



I tried this cardigan on, and almost bought it last week at 30% off. I truly loved the style and fit, but found the cashmere a tad see through for my liking. Also, it would be seasonal for me due to the light colour. I bought the navy cardigan with red trim instead.


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> It's to warm if temperatures are always above 10 degrees celsius! The material is not mohair will be OK..



I am learning to navigate this forum again. Ugh!!!

Thank you for your advice. And coming from a French woman, I do value your opinion. Average temp where I live is 30 degrees celsius


----------



## HADASSA

Natalie j said:


> There's a beautiful modeling pic of @ari wearing this cardigan somewhere in this thread. I asked my SA to search everywhere for this piece in Europe but they can't find it in my size.
> 
> I believe the jacket will in the summer sale, I tried it on but it's very boxy. Not the right shape for a shortie (5'1/153cm) like me... Just my opinion of course! [emoji1]


Natalie, I am your height and 115 lbs. If you find it boxy on you, then it would be on me also. My other concern is it might be too long.


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> I am learning to navigate this forum again. Ugh!!!
> 
> Thank you for your advice. And coming from a French woman, I do value your opinion. Average temp where I live is 30 degrees celsius



You're lucky if it's warm and sunny but that doesn't seem to be Chanel jacket type of weather!


----------



## HADASSA

lasttotheparty said:


> I tried this cardigan on, and almost bought it last week at 30% off. I truly loved the style and fit, but found the cashmere a tad see through for my liking. Also, it would be seasonal for me due to the light colour. I bought the navy cardigan with red trim instead.



Thank you for your opinion on this cardi. I would have to buy sight unseen and really would not want to be disappointed with the quality 

The navy with red trim is what was posted a few pages back?


----------



## lasttotheparty

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your opinion on this cardi. I would have to buy sight unseen and really would not want to be disappointed with the quality
> 
> The navy with red trim is what was posted a few pages back?



Yes! That's the exact navy cardigan I purchased. Don't get me wrong, the cream cardi is stunning. But I'm paranoid whenever I wear light colours, and would not be able to justify the cost of this one. I'm going to pm you.


----------



## HADASSA

lasttotheparty said:


> My little photo contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


Delightfully lovely in your pre-fall jacket


----------



## Baglover121

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.



Hadassa, Im the owner of this cardi teamed with the APC tee [emoji4]
It's very beautiful , and incredible soft, but it's not on the light side, I have other Chanel cardis and this is more heavier IMO, I like wearing it buttoned up too, the cut makes it look  like a jacket 

I live in southern France for most of the year , so it's perfect for cooler seasons,


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> Error on pic message, new soft, second try
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3383141


Love that coat on you  I actually like coats more than jackets and have more winter coats that I'd like to admit.


----------



## HADASSA

Baglover121 said:


> Hadassa, Im the owner of this cardi teamed with the APC tee [emoji4]
> It's very beautiful , and incredible soft, but it's not on the light side, I have other Chanel cardis and this is more heavier IMO, I like wearing it buttoned up too, the cut makes it look  like a jacket
> 
> I live in southern France for most of the year , so it's perfect for cooler seasons,


 Thank you BL121 - I really do like the fact that it looks like a jacket


----------



## Ici

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.



I have tried on the cream cardigan.  Its absolutely stunning,  I especially love the buttons.  The cashmere is quite substantial, and the sweater has a bit of a swing effect.  It's a really gorgeous cardigan, I don't think you would be disappointed.  I believe Ari has shown an OOTD wearing it and she looked really good.


----------



## lasttotheparty

HADASSA said:


> Delightfully lovely in your pre-fall jacket



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## HADASSA

Ici said:


> I have tried on the cream cardigan.  Its absolutely stunning,  I especially love the buttons.  The cashmere is quite substantial, and the sweater has a bit of a swing effect.  It's a really gorgeous cardigan, I don't think you would be disappointed.  I believe Ari has shown an OOTD wearing it and she looked really good.



Thank you - I have seen Ari's enabling pic  I know it's not often that Chanel comes up with these "older" style cardis.


----------



## rubysoma

What an inspiring thread. Loving all of the jackets! Tried on this top - should I size up? The sleeves are a little tight when I bend my elbows.


----------



## EmileH

rubysoma said:


> What an inspiring thread. Loving all of the jackets! Tried on this top - should I size up? The sleeves are a little tight when I bend my elbows.
> 
> View attachment 3383397



Several of us have needed to size up in this top. It looks lovely on you.


----------



## rubysoma

Thanks @PbP - I tried searching this thread but it moves so quickly!


----------



## zaraha

Guys my SA also found this cardigan while I was searching for another one lol.  What do you think? Anyone has this? My hubby think it makes me looks like an oldie.  Well I like it but don't know if it makes me look older than my age tho.


----------



## EmileH

zaraha said:


> Guys my SA also found this cardigan while I was searching for another one lol.  What do you think? Anyone has this? My hubby think it makes me looks like an oldie.  Well I like it but don't know if it makes me look older than my age tho.



I tried this style. It wasn't flattering on me. It looked frumpy. But everyone is different of course.


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried this style. It wasn't flattering on me. It looked frumpy. But everyone is different of course.



That's exactly me hubby thought,  it didn't look flattering and bulge up on belly or waist line or something. Thank U input!


----------



## ailoveresale

Thoughts on this jacket and dress? Have it on hold for presale but already have other items I know I want and getting nervous about the total... [emoji54]













Sorry for the poor selfies!


----------



## smileygirl

I have the dress and think it's beautiful.  I also tried the jacket with the pleated skirt but It all seemed a bit schoolgirl to me and I passed on the jacket.  I wouldn't wear it with either the dress or the skirt.  

I absolutely love this colour!.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket and dress? Have it on hold for presale but already have other items I know I want and getting nervous about the total... [emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor selfies!



I really love the dress but I don't care for the jacket.  I think the details on the jacket (tie, buttons and epaulets) look a bit busy and don't coordinate with the dress.  The dress is very flattering.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Does anyone know how much the Rome Paris Little black jacket costs in the UK and in France? thanks in advance.


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket and dress? Have it on hold for presale but already have other items I know I want and getting nervous about the total... [emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor selfies!


This dress is perfect on you, you should get it if budget allows. It's a forever piece and you could wear it professionally and socially.  Skip the jacket, it looks nice on you but it's not so versatile and too complicated with the dress. They are very nice selfies, you look great!


----------



## ailoveresale

smileygirl said:


> I have the dress and think it's beautiful.  I also tried the jacket with the pleated skirt but It all seemed a bit schoolgirl to me and I passed on the jacket.  I wouldn't wear it with either the dress or the skirt.
> 
> I absolutely love this colour!.



Glad to hear you also have this dress! Interesting, my SA said the same thing - it's too much to wear all together.
Thank you!



Karenaellen said:


> I really love the dress but I don't care for the jacket.  I think the details on the jacket (tie, buttons and epaulets) look a bit busy and don't coordinate with the dress.  The dress is very flattering.



Seems to be a shared opinion. Thank you!



dharma said:


> This dress is perfect on you, you should get it if budget allows. It's a forever piece and you could wear it professionally and socially.  Skip the jacket, it looks nice on you but it's not so versatile and too complicated with the dress. They are very nice selfies, you look great!



Thank you, that's so kind of you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Btw here is the jacket with pleated skirt on KS:
View attachment 3383565


----------



## zaraha

Karenaellen said:


> I really love the dress but I don't care for the jacket.  I think the details on the jacket (tie, buttons and epaulets) look a bit busy and don't coordinate with the dress.  The dress is very flattering.



Love the dress on you but not so much the jacket.


----------



## smileygirl

ailoveresale said:


> Glad to hear you also have this dress! Interesting, my SA said the same thing - it's too much to wear all together.
> Thank you!
> [/




The dress has really pretty details and I don't think it should be covered up with the jacket either.  Definitely get the dress!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Can't wait to see the skirts on you
> I wasn't able to send a pic through PM so sorry for this if it's not interesting for all, reference of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top


Thank you PP! This is the exact one I tried in Selfridges and I regret not buying it! 


lasttotheparty said:


> My little photo contribution. Thank you for letting me share.


Congrats the jacket looks perfect on you!



marielyse said:


> The whole outfit is great on you! I tried on that  coat too (but not sure I need another coat - still thinking about it). I bought this LBJ with matching longer pencil skirt. The blouse is really nice. Is it long sleeve or short?


Can you please post pictures of the longer skirt. I haven't seen it. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Oh, take this cardigan , I'm craving for it but it never turned up! Must be wearable even in hot climates prefer it over the jacket!


PP, Beatrix has it on sale[emoji12]


HADASSA said:


> I am learning to navigate this forum again. Ugh!!!
> 
> Thank you for your advice. And coming from a French woman, I do value your opinion. Average temp where I live is 30 degrees celsius


Sorry I think the cardigan will be too warm, I can't wear it in the summer. 


HADASSA said:


> Natalie, I am your height and 115 lbs. If you find it boxy on you, then it would be on me also. My other concern is it might be too long.


It is on the short side. On me it reaches the hips .



rubysoma said:


> What an inspiring thread. Loving all of the jackets! Tried on this top - should I size up? The sleeves are a little tight when I bend my elbows.
> 
> View attachment 3383397


It looks perfect, I had to size up it was really tight on my arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here is how it looks on me


zaraha said:


> Guys my SA also found this cardigan while I was searching for another one lol.  What do you think? Anyone has this? My hubby think it makes me looks like an oldie.  Well I like it but don't know if it makes me look older than my age tho.


On me it looked awful! You need to style it with something very fashionable, otherwise it would look like an old man cardigan.


ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket and dress? Have it on hold for presale but already have other items I know I want and getting nervous about the total... [emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor selfies!


Love the dress! I tried it and it is gorgeous cut. On me it was too short. I don't like the jacket at all.


ailoveresale said:


> Btw here is the jacket with pleated skirt on KS:
> View attachment 3383565


Am I the only one that doesn't see the attachment?


----------



## smileygirl

I can't see it either


----------



## Pourquoipas

rubysoma said:


> What an inspiring thread. Loving all of the jackets! Tried on this top - should I size up? The sleeves are a little tight when I bend my elbows.
> 
> View attachment 3383397



It doesn't look to snug! I sized up but I wouldn't say it looks like you need to.


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> That's exactly me hubby thought,  it didn't look flattering and bulge up on belly or waist line or something. Thank U input!



I tried it in coral, gorgeous colour I loved but not particularly stylish or flattering on me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PP! This is the exact one I tried in Selfridges and I regret not buying it!
> 
> Congrats the jacket looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> Can you please post pictures of the longer skirt. I haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> PP, Beatrix has it on sale[emoji12]
> 
> Sorry I think the cardigan will be too warm, I can't wear it in the summer.
> 
> It is on the short side. On me it reaches the hips .
> 
> 
> It looks perfect, I had to size up it was really tight on my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how it looks on me
> 
> On me it looked awful! You need to style it with something very fashionable, otherwise it would look like an old man cardigan.
> 
> Love the dress! I tried it and it is gorgeous cut. On me it was too short. I don't like the jacket at all.
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't see the attachment?



I'll contact Beatrix on the cardi!
I adore your looks of the black skirt with the blouse, you don't need it longer!! It's meant to be a touch girlish don't you think?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'll contact Beatrix on the cardi!
> I adore your looks of the black skirt with the blouse, you don't need it longer!! It's meant to be a touch girlish don't you think?



lol! Yes it meant to be girlish, but my age way past girlish years[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Let me know what Beatrix says. I think the cardi is a good investment!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> lol! Yes it meant to be girlish, but my age way past girlish years[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Let me know what Beatrix says. I think the cardi is a good investment!



Mine as well that's a fact [emoji725][emoji24][emoji24]but it looks so good on you. 
I asked the SA yesterday if she would prefer it longer on me and she thinks that it's not necessary on me as it's worn with stockings and I'm 172 cm and the proportions were OK. I will decide after a while.


----------



## marielyse

ari said:


> Thank you PP! This is the exact one I tried in Selfridges and I regret not buying it!
> 
> Congrats the jacket looks perfect on you!
> 
> 
> Can you please post pictures of the longer skirt. I haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> Hi Ari, I will post a photo of the skirt when it comes back from alterations. It's a pencil skirt in the same material as the black jacket but without the trim at the bottom that the shorter skirt has (covers knees but can be shortened/lengthened to whatever length you prefer).


----------



## rubysoma

Thanks @ari and @Pourquoipas - sleeves were fine arms straight but pretty tight when I bent my arms and the sleeves looked wrinkled afterwards. 



ari said:


> It looks perfect, I had to size up it was really tight on my arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is how it looks on me



Love how you tied it.  Was thinking about passing, because I couldn't figure out an elegant way of tying it. Do you think it's possible to wear without the strap?  But it would be difficult to put back.  Do you think it may go on sale later?


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Sorry I think the cardigan will be too warm, I can't wear it in the summer.
> 
> It is on the short side. On me it reaches the hips .


Thank you for your input Ari - it's invaluable 

Do you have any pics of this jacket worn and is it too warm for the summer weather?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Mine as well that's a fact [emoji725][emoji24][emoji24]but it looks so good on you.
> I asked the SA yesterday if she would prefer it longer on me and she thinks that it's not necessary on me as it's worn with stockings and I'm 172 cm and the proportions were OK. I will decide after a while.


I think it looks great on you! 

Please post a picture when you can!


rubysoma said:


> Thanks @ari and @Pourquoipas - sleeves were fine arms straight but pretty tight when I bent my arms and the sleeves looked wrinkled afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you tied it.  Was thinking about passing, because I couldn't figure out an elegant way of tying it. Do you think it's possible to wear without the strap?  But it would be difficult to put back.  Do you think it may go on sale later?



Thank you, but here I was just trying it in the boutique dressing room. Yes you can put pearl necklace through the holes instead of the ties. 
I loved it with the black jeans too


----------



## ari

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your input Ari - it's invaluable
> 
> Do you have any pics of this jacket worn and is it too warm for the summer weather?








 here it is.
Yes, for summer is too warm, I don't know - maybe in the evening? How cool does it get?
Why don't you try the cotton one


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> here it is.
> Yes, for summer is too warm, I don't know - maybe in the evening? How cool does it get?
> Why don't you try the cotton one



So lovely the navy one is less boxy than the white, it suits you so well
Here my try outs today
	

		
			
		

		
	



Casual Saturday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The brown tweed, colour is not really as on pics
I like that I can match it with navy, black and browns, easy!
Love love love this blouse!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



The sales one, easy to wear and so fresh and light!


----------



## ari

rubysoma said:


> Thanks @ari and @Pourquoipas - sleeves were fine arms straight but pretty tight when I bent my arms and the sleeves looked wrinkled afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Love how you tied it.  Was thinking about passing, because I couldn't figure out an elegant way of tying it. Do you think it's possible to wear without the strap?  But it would be difficult to put back.  Do you think it may go on sale later?



It is very easy to remove it and put it back, but here are few ideas


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> So lovely the navy one is less boxy than the white, it suits you so well
> Here my try outs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> Casual Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384058
> View attachment 3384059
> 
> The brown tweed, colour is not really as on pics
> I like that I can match it with navy, black and browns, easy!
> Love love love this blouse!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384061
> 
> The sales one, easy to wear and so fresh and light!


I sized down on the blue cardi.

Love everything!
The white cardigan looks great with the skirt![emoji7]
The brown tweed is amazing- you can wear it with everything![emoji122]
The blouse is just fabulous[emoji108]
The blue jackets is another classic [emoji4] I'm in love with that little blouse!
Now we are twins on many things [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Love everything!
> The white cardigan looks great with the skirt![emoji7]
> The brown tweed is amazing- you can wear it with everything![emoji122]
> The blouse is just fabulous[emoji108]
> The blue jackets is another classic [emoji4]
> Now we are twins on many things [emoji173]️



Yes, sorry i'm a copycat on some stuff but you're a real fashion guru and it always looks better on your slim figure ( sorry to emphasize) but I'm really happy with my choices. The only bad thing is that it's difficult to go back to lower quality stuff once you own C RTW, so ladies If you need your cash to feed your kids or build a house, stay clear[emoji48][emoji48]
I will try the blouse with my plain pearls through the ties!


----------



## Bibi25260

zaraha said:


> Guys my SA also found this cardigan while I was searching for another one lol.  What do you think? Anyone has this? My hubby think it makes me looks like an oldie.  Well I like it but don't know if it makes me look older than my age tho.


There is a longer version of this cardigan.


----------



## Bibi25260

Natalie j said:


> I tried on the 36 but the 38 which is my size is in the window so I asked them to call me when they change the window so I can at least try it on and then I will decide. Please let me know what you think when you see it tomorrow, I would love to see it on someone else [emoji1]


Here you go. Me and my mother love this one also, my mother likes this one more than the brown one. But the colors of the brown one looks better on her. Our SA has to try an exchange for a larger size.
Still waiting for the black one.

Did you see they have a reissue chevron mini in dark red, possible in all black.


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> So lovely the navy one is less boxy than the white, it suits you so well
> Here my try outs today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384057
> 
> Casual Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384058
> View attachment 3384059
> 
> The brown tweed, colour is not really as on pics
> I like that I can match it with navy, black and browns, easy!
> Love love love this blouse!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384061
> 
> The sales one, easy to wear and so fresh and light!


Really love the blouse and the "sales" jacket on you


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> Really love the blouse and the "sales" jacket on you



Thank you [emoji255]but the only sales item was the small pleated blouse, I wouldn't like to upset anyone. I don't think the jacket is on sale somewhere this year.


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> here it is.
> Yes, for summer is too warm, I don't know - maybe in the evening? How cool does it get?
> Why don't you try the cotton one


Thanks Ari - really prefer the look / versatility of the crew neck. Can be worn by itself with some pearls.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Bibi25260 said:


> Here you go. Me and my mother love this one also, my mother likes this one more than the brown one. But the colors of the brown one looks better on her. Our SA has to try an exchange for a larger size.
> Still waiting for the black one.
> 
> Did you see they have a reissue chevron mini in dark red, possible in all black.



Looks amazing on you, love it! Did you get to try the black one on as well? When I was there last week they had size 36, 38 and 40 for me to try. 

I saw the chevron reissue in red but not the all black. I am not in love with the pictures I've seen so I'm going to skip this [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Does anyone know how much the Rome Paris Little black jacket costs in the UK and in France? thanks in advance.


I believe the jacket is £3670


----------



## rubysoma

ari said:


> It is very easy to remove it and put it back, but here are few ideas ..



Wow! Lovely ideas, thanks @ari !!!


----------



## ladysarah

HADASSA said:


> Ladysarah, since you gave me some great advice in the past, I wanted your take (and anyone else's) on this cardi and jacket for the tropics.


Thank you for the kind comment. I don't think any of the Chanel cashmere Ive seen, is suited for tropical climate, it would be far too warm even the short sleeved ones. However, I did see some adorable cotton mix knitwear in the last collection when I was in Paris. At the time, I did not think of trying those on, as I was looking for cashmere, but worth keeping an eye out if you live somewhere warmer. In London I wear cashmere twin sets in the summer, as you can whip the top layer off any time. I have a cream Cardigan which is a little thinner and I sometime wear it on holidays in the med, but only in the winter.


----------



## Bibi25260

@Natalie j Thanks! Looks very good on you too!
There was only one black in 40 which was on hold but my mother tried that one, too big for me: I'm wearing 36 in the pic.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.

Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.

Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes, and thank you Ari for the demonstration with the necklaces. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.
> 
> Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3384217



So good we all have access again to the app.
You might have changed my mind about the epaulettes on the navy one. Love it the way you wear it. I need to get mine altered to a smaller size and now I consider having the epaulettes removed, it would make it utterly classic and different from the multicolour. I definitely have to stop buying the same jacket in 2 colour ways.
The silk blouses are all beautiful and come in this beautiful ivory colour.  
The skirt is older from Steffen Schraut who has lovely styles and silk tops now and then. 
Aren't you tempted by one of the Airline light coats?
Btw give a hug to your Pup who is photobombing but not very interested[emoji190]
I hope you have less dog hair on your navy clothes than I have[emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> So good we all have access again to the app.
> You might have changed my mind about the epaulettes on the navy one. Love it the way you wear it. I need to get mine altered to a smaller size and now I consider having the epaulettes removed, it would make it utterly classic and different from the multicolour. I definitely have to stop buying the same jacket in 2 colour ways.
> The silk blouses are all beautiful and come in this beautiful ivory colour.
> The skirt is older from Steffen Schraut who has lovely styles and silk tops now and then.
> Aren't you tempted by one of the Airline light coats?



OH! You have both airport jackets! Your multicolor one is gorgeous. I do like the navy one in this more simple form. It's more comfortable to me. 

I am tempted by Ari's white longer coat. But I'm waiting for the fall proper collection and I don't want t lo blow my whole budget now.

Your warning about the costs of Chanel is wise. Although I think a few great Chanel pieces are better than multiple cheaper pieces.


----------



## EmileH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> OH! You have both airport jackets! Your multicolor one is gorgeous. I do like the navy one in this more simple form. It's more comfortable to me.
> 
> I am tempted by Ari's white longer coat. But I'm waiting for the fall proper collection and I don't want t lo blow my whole budget now.
> 
> Your warning about the costs of Chanel is wise. Although I think a few great Chanel pieces are better than multiple cheaper pieces.



Heehee. You noticed the dog. He's so annoyed when I play with my clothes and accessories. I take off my jackets before he greets me when I come home from work. He sheds like crazy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> OH! You have both airport jackets! Your multicolor one is gorgeous. I do like the navy one in this more simple form. It's more comfortable to me.
> 
> I am tempted by Ari's white longer coat. But I'm waiting for the fall proper collection and I don't want t lo blow my whole budget now.
> 
> Your warning about the costs of Chanel is wise. Although I think a few great Chanel pieces are better than multiple cheaper pieces.



The multicolour was too tempting for me a while ago as I wear a lot of plain navy dresses in spring. But the fit of the navy is better on me, less boxy and it's a true classic so I needed that too.
Same problem with the prefall. Brown because it's what I wear in fall and black because I saw this tweed suit with skirt is perfection for all times. The much coveted C11 is much lighter and very fitted on me and I don't have the skirt so I won't style it the same way, I use it more with a pleated summer dress or skirt a bit like Tilda Swinton, must find the pic somewhere..
I'm sure to resist better in the future unless KL comes up with a two tone cream perfection now[emoji7]
And you're right, cleaned out my dressing and a lot is disappointing , I prefer to avoid many tempting impulse buys now and only build around the jackets and cardigans!
The only CC vacuum left is high summer but I hope not to need a lot then anyway...


----------



## purplepoodles

Today's outfit



Close up of fabric



Underneath white t and old denim pencil skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

purplepoodles said:


> Today's outfit
> View attachment 3384275
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric
> View attachment 3384277
> 
> 
> Underneath white t and old denim pencil skirt.



Very fresh and Chanel quintessence!


----------



## EmileH

purplepoodles said:


> Today's outfit
> View attachment 3384275
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric
> View attachment 3384277
> 
> 
> Underneath white t and old denim pencil skirt.



Great look! I like the idea of the denim skirt for summer.


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.
> 
> Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3384217


You've definitely created a classic by removing the epaulets and it definitely fits like a glove


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for the kind comment. I don't think any of the Chanel cashmere Ive seen, is suited for tropical climate, it would be far too warm even the short sleeved ones. However, I did see some adorable cotton mix knitwear in the last collection when I was in Paris. At the time, I did not think of trying those on, as I was looking for cashmere, but worth keeping an eye out if you live somewhere warmer. In London I wear cashmere twin sets in the summer, as you can whip the top layer off any time. I have a cream Cardigan which is a little thinner and I sometime wear it on holidays in the med, but only in the winter.



Thank you Lady S - i was hoping you would have had pics you took in Paris of the cotton/cashmere blend cardis you saw.


----------



## EmileH

HADASSA said:


> You've definitely created a classic by removing the epaulets and it definitely fits like a glove



Thank you. I think shortening the sleeves really made a big difference too even though it was less than an inch. 

Porquoipas may I see a photo of your sale blouse on the hanger? Yours seems to have a crew neck, the one I tried today had a v neck but it was not too low. I'm hoping that will be ok with my jackets. Any thoughts?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.
> 
> Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3384217



Wow looks great after the alterations!
I'm having trouble with the new app and attachments...here is that pic of KS in the silver jacket:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Wow looks great after the alterations!
> I'm having trouble with the new app and attachments...here is that pic of KS in the silver jacket:



That looks cute on her.


----------



## HADASSA

ailoveresale said:


> Thoughts on this jacket and dress? Have it on hold for presale but already have other items I know I want and getting nervous about the total... [emoji54]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor selfies!


The jacket looks lovely with the skirt (like in the KStew pic) but not with the dress.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Wow looks great after the alterations!
> I'm having trouble with the new app and attachments...here is that pic of KS in the silver jacket:



If you love it get it. You can always wear it with white like Kristen


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks cute on her.





HADASSA said:


> The jacket looks lovely with the skirt (like in the KStew pic) but not with the dress.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you love it get it. You can always wear it with white like Kristen



I'm thinking it works better with a more full skirt on the bottom. If I get it, I probably would not wear it with the dress but more likely with the spring black knit dress (pic below).
If anyone is curious, I also tried on the spring jacket featured in the campaign, but IRL it has an iridescent pink sheen to it. Although beautiful, I just didn't see it being versatile enough for me, so I passed on it. That iridescence does not show up on camera but is much more pronounced in person.


----------



## HADASSA

ailoveresale said:


> I'm thinking it works better with a more full skirt on the bottom. If I get it, I probably would not wear it with the dress but more likely with the spring black knit dress (pic below).
> If anyone is curious, I also tried on the spring jacket featured in the campaign, but IRL it has an iridescent pink sheen to it. Although beautiful, I just didn't see it being versatile enough for me, so I passed on it. That iridescence does not show up on camera but is much more pronounced in person.



Thank you - I for one was very curious. I have this on hold at NM in size 38 but if it's a pink sheen, then I would gladly pass.

It looks so lovely in pics though.

Have you tried the navy like PBP's?


----------



## HADASSA

Has anyone seen / tried this skirt / jacket combo? [Pics from Chanel website]


----------



## ailoveresale

HADASSA said:


> Thank you - I for one was very curious. I have this on hold at NM in size 38 but if it's a pink sheen, then I would gladly pass.
> 
> It looks so lovely in pics though.



Go see it in person and decide if it's too pearlescent for you - it's still a lovely jacket! The color just doesn't come across in pictures. Or maybe it was the fluorescent lighting....


----------



## ailoveresale

HADASSA said:


> Has anyone seen / tried this skirt / jacket combo? [Pics from Chanel website]



I also tried this on. Although it has a really nice fit, I felt it was too ordinary. It's also lined in a crinkly synthetic fabric that makes sounds when you move... I passed on it. HTH!


----------



## smileygirl

I tried this on but I tied the ribbon which made it look very preppy and schoolgirly to me.  I still wouldn't wear it together.  It's a Lovely light material though.


ailoveresale said:


> Wow looks great after the alterations!
> I'm having trouble with the new app and attachments...here is that pic of KS in the silver jacket:


----------



## Hed Kandi

periogirl28 said:


> I believe the jacket is £3670


Thanks Periogirl! Its 7450 here in SIngapore.


----------



## HADASSA

ailoveresale said:


> I also tried this on. Although it has a really nice fit, I felt it was too ordinary. It's also lined in a crinkly synthetic fabric that makes sounds when you move... I passed on it. HTH!


Thank you - this feedback made my decisions so much easier.


----------



## zaraha

HADASSA said:


> Has anyone seen / tried this skirt / jacket combo? [Pics from Chanel website]



I have tired this jacket,  nordies had it about a month ago,  I loved it! I took pic but my phone got wiped out so lost everything.


----------



## HADASSA

zaraha said:


> I have tired this jacket,  nordies had it about a month ago,  I loved it! I took pic but my phone got wiped out so lost everything.


Did you like the material?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I just scanned through the fall rtw and I'm quite relieved to see that I don't care for the looks at first glance, at least the ones that showed up on the runway photos.  What is up with those hats?  I did end up buying 3 jackets of late (1 15A black, 2 sale pieces from the airline collection).  I will post action photos soon.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes, sorry i'm a copycat on some stuff but you're a real fashion guru and it always looks better on your slim figure ( sorry to emphasize) but I'm really happy with my choices. The only bad thing is that it's difficult to go back to lower quality stuff once you own C RTW, so ladies If you need your cash to feed your kids or build a house, stay clear[emoji48][emoji48]
> I will try the blouse with my plain pearls through the ties!


You are not a copycat! We just happened to have the same taste!  Thanks for the compliment, but I'm envious of your perfect ankles [emoji4] I agree about the quality of Chanel, it not only that , but the style is different. I have many high end designers and I don't  feel like wearing them anymore! Even Dior[emoji15] before I thought that the Dior jackets were the absolute top. I still keep them though, but I might start getting rid of the rest. Here is very hot at the moment- not jacket weather [emoji30]



Bibi25260 said:


> Here you go. Me and my mother love this one also, my mother likes this one more than the brown one. But the colors of the brown one looks better on her. Our SA has to try an exchange for a larger size.
> Still waiting for the black one.
> 
> Did you see they have a reissue chevron mini in dark red, possible in all black.


It looks lovely on you! Congrats. I wish I had that experience with my late mother.[emoji17]



HADASSA said:


> Thanks Ari - really prefer the look / versatility of the crew neck. Can be worn by itself with some pearls.


Agree!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.
> 
> Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3384217


You did turn it in to classic, PBP!  Great! It looks great on you! [emoji173]️
I also prefer the collarless blouses too. I tried the V neck - it is also very nice! Hopefully my SA in London will find me one of these! In Germany they were sold out.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes, and thank you Ari for the demonstration with the necklaces. [emoji4]


Maybe these were not the right pearls, but you get the idea. Are you going to wash it or dry cleaning? 


Pourquoipas said:


> So good we all have access again to the app.
> You might have changed my mind about the epaulettes on the navy one. Love it the way you wear it. I need to get mine altered to a smaller size and now I consider having the epaulettes removed, it would make it utterly classic and different from the multicolour. I definitely have to stop buying the same jacket in 2 colour ways.
> The silk blouses are all beautiful and come in this beautiful ivory colour.
> The skirt is older from Steffen Schraut who has lovely styles and silk tops now and then.
> Aren't you tempted by one of the Airline light coats?
> Btw give a hug to your Pup who is photobombing but not very interested[emoji190]
> I hope you have less dog hair on your navy clothes than I have[emoji38]


Love the skirt PP! I have been contemplating removing the epaulettes and the pads for a month now, love the calmed down version on PBP


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Heehee. You noticed the dog. He's so annoyed when I play with my clothes and accessories. I take off my jackets before he greets me when I come home from work. He sheds like crazy.


LOL! I have too cute cats, when I come back at home I head directly to my dressing room, they are not allowed there and they know it, and still I always have hairs on my clothes, the under hair is the most difficult to remove. 



purplepoodles said:


> Today's outfit
> View attachment 3384275
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric
> View attachment 3384277
> 
> 
> Underneath white t and old denim pencil skirt.


purplepoodles, this is magical fabric! The jacket is gorgeous and look fabulous on you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I think shortening the sleeves really made a big difference too even though it was less than an inch.
> 
> Porquoipas may I see a photo of your sale blouse on the hanger? Yours seems to have a crew neck, the one I tried today had a v neck but it was not too low. I'm hoping that will be ok with my jackets. Any thoughts?


 Yes, the round neck is better with the jackets !


ailoveresale said:


> I'm thinking it works better with a more full skirt on the bottom. If I get it, I probably would not wear it with the dress but more likely with the spring black knit dress (pic below).
> If anyone is curious, I also tried on the spring jacket featured in the campaign, but IRL it has an iridescent pink sheen to it. Although beautiful, I just didn't see it being versatile enough for me, so I passed on it. That iridescence does not show up on camera but is much more pronounced in person.



This is a lovely jacket and looks great on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> The jacket looks lovely with the skirt (like in the KStew pic) but not with the dress.



I like the dress and you can wear a pale colour it goes well with your hair and skintone!


----------



## marielyse

Hi Ari, I will post a photo of the skirt when it comes back from alterations. It's a pencil skirt in the same material as the black jacket but without the trim at the bottom that the shorter skirt has (covers knees but can be shortened/lengthened to whatever length you prefer).


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> You are not a copycat! We just happened to have the same taste!  Thanks for the compliment, but I'm envious of your perfect ankles [emoji4] I agree about the quality of Chanel, it not only that , but the style is different. I have many high end designers and I don't  feel like wearing them anymore! Even Dior[emoji15] before I thought that the Dior jackets were the absolute top. I still keep them though, but I might start getting rid of the rest. Here is very hot at the moment- not jacket weather [emoji30]
> THAT'S INTERESTING , they just opened a Dior boutique next to Chanel and it's spectacular inside. I only have Chanel and one vintage Dior pied de poule skirt suit I won't wear. So it seems I saved up for the best!
> I will get rid some Chanel in 46 I hope I will never need again. I dislike alterations and contrary to what most ladies here say I had to jackets sized down 2 sizes at Chanel but it's not perfect. The length is not the same I suppose if you pick smaller sizes.
> So I won't put any money forward on preorder sizes either. Who knows if I'll still there by then[emoji848]
> 
> 
> It looks lovely on you! Congrats. I wish I had that experience with my late mother.[emoji17]
> 
> +1 mine is so down with cancer now[emoji29]
> 
> 
> You did turn it in to classic, PBP!  Great! It looks great on you! [emoji173]️
> I also prefer the collarless blouses too. I tried the V neck - it is also very nice! Hopefully my SA in London will find me one of these! In Germany they were sold out.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> Maybe these were not the right pearls, but you get the idea. Are you going to wash it or dry cleaning?
> 
> 
> I WONDER..
> 
> 
> Love the skirt PP! I have been contemplating removing the epaulettes and the pads for a month now, love the calmed down version on PBP
> 
> On the navy one only or also on the multicolor?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I have too cute cats, when I come back at home I head directly to my dressing room, they are not allowed there and they know it, and still I always have hairs on my clothes, the under hair is the most difficult to remove.
> 
> 
> My CAT tries to sleep in the dressing all the time if I don't pay attention but on my DH sweaters.
> The dog is easier to teach,,,


----------



## Bibi25260

It looks lovely on you! Congrats. I wish I had that experience with my late mother.[emoji17][/QUOTE]

@ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.

I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!


----------



## ari

PP sorry to hear about your mother! This is so difficult! 
I don't have the blue jacket, I have only the multicolored one, yes I was thinking of altering it. I have big shoulders and from the back looks a bit ridiculous [emoji23]



Bibi25260 said:


> It looks lovely on you! Congrats. I wish I had that experience with my late mother.[emoji17]



@ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.

I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother![/QUOTE]

The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PP sorry to hear about your mother! This is so difficult!
> I don't have the blue jacket, I have only the multicolored one, yes I was thinking of altering it. I have big shoulders and from the back looks a bit ridiculous [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> @ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
> Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!



The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

These stockings are so nice! Not provocative at all I hope you will wear them a lot. I'll try to find something similar for the black tweed suit in fall.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I think shortening the sleeves really made a big difference too even though it was less than an inch.
> 
> Porquoipas may I see a photo of your sale blouse on the hanger? Yours seems to have a crew neck, the one I tried today had a v neck but it was not too low. I'm hoping that will be ok with my jackets. Any thoughts?



Here it is for you to see when it's your breakfast time, good Chanel Sunday!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Here it is for you to see when it's your breakfast time, good Chanel Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384657



Simplicity and style! Love it!


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> PP sorry to hear about your mother! This is so difficult!
> I don't have the blue jacket, I have only the multicolored one, yes I was thinking of altering it. I have big shoulders and from the back looks a bit ridiculous [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> @ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
> Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!



The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

Wow Ari the stockings look fantastic on you! Definitely adds a sexy edge to the outfit [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Good morning ladies!

Ari, the stockings are beautiful with that classic suit. And not too provocative.

Pourquoipas thank you for the photo of the top. It looks very similar to the v neck that I tried. I think we only have the v neck but it is not too low cut so I will be ok with that. 

Hadassa, I tried the black checked skirt. It drew too much attention to the hips. I didn't love it.

I tried a few of the knits from Paris Rome on yesterday. I was tempted by one dress but it's a mid calf length and the thin knits gave a spider web look to them. They are almost goth.

Re: fall. It is difficult to tell anything from the runway photos even for the SAs. Karl got very creative. So things are work backward, or they are layered or there is a cape that might or might be detached. I looked at the act I look book. I didn't recognize anything from the runway and I had studied the runway photos. But I don't think I'll love fall as much as Paris Rome.

Re: the moderator. I don't know who the moderator of this thread is, but I want to thank her. She really lets us have fun and discuss our Chanel rtw freely.  I like the discussion so much that as long as she doesn't mind us talking about out other rtw too I wouldn't change a thing. 

Happy Sunday everyone.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Ari, the stockings are beautiful with that classic suit. And not too provocative.
> 
> Pourquoipas thank you for the photo of the top. It looks very similar to the v neck that I tried. I think we only have the v neck but it is not too low cut so I will be ok with that.
> 
> Hadassa, I tried the black checked skirt. It drew too much attention to the hips. I didn't love it.
> 
> I tried a few of the knits from Paris Rome on yesterday. I was tempted by one dress but it's a mid calf length and the thin knits gave a spider web look to them. They are almost goth.
> 
> Re: fall. It is difficult to tell anything from the runway photos even for the SAs. Karl got very creative. So things are work backward, or they are layered or there is a cape that might or might be detached. I looked at the act I look book. I didn't recognize anything from the runway and I had studied the runway photos. But I don't think I'll love fall as much as Paris Rome.
> 
> Re: the moderator. I don't know who the moderator of this thread is, but I want to thank her. She really lets us have fun and discuss our Chanel rtw freely.  I like the discussion so much that as long as she doesn't mind us talking about out other rtw too I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.



Re Re: V-neck: that will be so nice with your VCA magic pendant

ReRe: Fall : the big classics seem to come up C and prefall, maybe because the season is longer to sell..Also I prefer to think ahead one season on Chanel that leaves time to look for good basics in my wardrobe or elsewhere.

ReRe: Thread: yes totally agree with you, I must thank the mod profusely for letting this thread blubber on so pleasantly !!!!! There is always a jacket on our minds if not on every pic [emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## Bibi25260

@ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.

I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother![/QUOTE]

The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]
Looks very good on you, not provocative at all.


----------



## purplepoodles

Pourquoipas said:


> Very fresh and Chanel quintessence!



Thank you Pourquoipas, and thanks for the encouragement. This could get addictive


----------



## purplepoodles

purplepoodles, this is magical fabric! The jacket is gorgeous and look fabulous on you!

Thank you Ari, you are such an inspiration. You make me think we need a new liftstyle[emoji6]

This thread moves so fast & so much stunning outfits


----------



## purplepoodles

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great look! I like the idea of the denim skirt for summer.



Thanks Pocketbook Pup, thank you for your encouragement, this may be an expensive new phase


----------



## dharma

I do not think I can keep up with this thread, it's so fast! Everyone looks beautiful in their new purchases! 
Ari, the stockings are TDF!  They look amazing on your long legs!
purplepoodles, that jacket fabric is so special. This is a treasure and a work of incredible craftsmanship, you are so lucky to have it and it looks fab on you!
PocketbookPup, the alterations came out great. I'm curious.....a personal quirk, but I've always loved the sleeves on my jackets to slightly go over the top of the hand. It may be a by product of what I'm used to as a shortie but I like it and rarely alter sleeve length. Do the Chanel tailors insist on the traditional length at the wrist bone or was that your request? I suppose a shorter sleeve length is better for watches and bracelets, you have me rethinking this.


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> I do not think I can keep up with this thread, it's so fast! Everyone looks beautiful in their new purchases!
> Ari, the stockings are TDF!  They look amazing on your long legs!
> purplepoodles, that jacket fabric is so special. This is a treasure and a work of incredible craftsmanship, you are so lucky to have it and it looks fab on you!
> PocketbookPup, the alterations came out great. I'm curious.....a personal quirk, but I've always loved the sleeves on my jackets to slightly go over the top of the hand. It may be a by product of what I'm used to as a shortie but I like it and rarely alter sleeve length. Do the Chanel tailors insist on the traditional length at the wrist bone or was that your request? I suppose a shorter sleeve length is better for watches and bracelets, you have me rethinking this.



Sorry to jump in, for me sleevelength is about proportions, I asked to shorten all but the C16 as I look much broader with long arms and I'm not sure but if one is petite wouldn't it look better to have more of your hands and some wristbone showing elegantly? 
On the other hand that slimfit could look outgrown like some of the extraslim men suit's looking like they wore their confirmation suit again !
The Chanel boutique only alters what you whish for or gives recommandations I don't always follow, you're the customer in the end.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I do not think I can keep up with this thread, it's so fast! Everyone looks beautiful in their new purchases!
> Ari, the stockings are TDF!  They look amazing on your long legs!
> purplepoodles, that jacket fabric is so special. This is a treasure and a work of incredible craftsmanship, you are so lucky to have it and it looks fab on you!
> PocketbookPup, the alterations came out great. I'm curious.....a personal quirk, but I've always loved the sleeves on my jackets to slightly go over the top of the hand. It may be a by product of what I'm used to as a shortie but I like it and rarely alter sleeve length. Do the Chanel tailors insist on the traditional length at the wrist bone or was that your request? I suppose a shorter sleeve length is better for watches and bracelets, you have me rethinking this.



Hi! I think sleeve length is personal preference. Textbook length goes a bit longer than I like. I like this length because I think it looks better on me. It's more comfortable, I don't feel like I'm wearing my mother's jacket. And somehow I feel like it makes the jacket look more tailored or well fitting on me. Plus I like how it shows my bracelets especially when I bend my arms. But it's really personal preference. They will do whatever you want. They specifically argued against true bracelet sleeves though as they feel that it ruins the jacket.


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> PP sorry to hear about your mother! This is so difficult!
> I don't have the blue jacket, I have only the multicolored one, yes I was thinking of altering it. I have big shoulders and from the back looks a bit ridiculous [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> @ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
> Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!



The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/QUOTE]
Ari, I love the skirt and jacket on you  TBH, not liking the stockings with this outfit 
Not provocative at all but the clear band where your skin shows is not allowing a smooth flow
and somehow chops the look.

Would you happen to have the code for the skirt? This is my kind of style


----------



## periogirl28

Amazing, as usual, you are a great model/ ambassador for Chanel!


----------



## foxie-pooh

The Rome collection is so dangerous for my outerwear addiction! The fit is amazing off the rack but finding the right size may be tricky.


----------



## Pourquoipas

foxie-pooh said:


> The Rome collection is so dangerous for my outerwear addiction! The fit is amazing off the rack but finding the right size may be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 3384879
> View attachment 3384881



Congrats, you found your perfect fit! Maybe the armlength was meant to be fine for men[emoji848]


----------



## foxie-pooh

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats, you found your perfect fit! Maybe the armlength was meant to be fine for men[emoji848]


Thanks! It was shown on a man on the runway so maybe it was fitted to be more gender fluid? The Chanel jacket was inspired by menswear after all  I feel like the black jacket from Paris Seoul is more universally flattering for all body types.


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
> I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
> I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring



Wow Ari the stockings look fantastic on you! Definitely adds a sexy edge to the outfit [emoji1][/QUOTE]
Thank you Natalie!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Ari, the stockings are beautiful with that classic suit. And not too provocative.
> 
> Pourquoipas thank you for the photo of the top. It looks very similar to the v neck that I tried. I think we only have the v neck but it is not too low cut so I will be ok with that.
> 
> Hadassa, I tried the black checked skirt. It drew too much attention to the hips. I didn't love it.
> 
> I tried a few of the knits from Paris Rome on yesterday. I was tempted by one dress but it's a mid calf length and the thin knits gave a spider web look to them. They are almost goth.
> 
> Re: fall. It is difficult to tell anything from the runway photos even for the SAs. Karl got very creative. So things are work backward, or they are layered or there is a cape that might or might be detached. I looked at the act I look book. I didn't recognize anything from the runway and I had studied the runway photos. But I don't think I'll love fall as much as Paris Rome.
> 
> Re: the moderator. I don't know who the moderator of this thread is, but I want to thank her. She really lets us have fun and discuss our Chanel rtw freely.  I like the discussion so much that as long as she doesn't mind us talking about out other rtw too I wouldn't change a thing.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone.


Thank you PBP! I haven't seen the dress, thank Goodness [emoji9] yes I'd like to thank to the moderator too, but I always feel guilty talking about RTW [emoji15]


Bibi25260 said:


> @ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
> Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!



The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]
Looks very good on you, not provocative at all.[/QUOTE]
Thank you Bibi!


purplepoodles said:


> purplepoodles, this is magical fabric! The jacket is gorgeous and look fabulous on you!
> 
> Thank you Ari, you are such an inspiration. You make me think we need a new liftstyle[emoji6]
> 
> This thread moves so fast & so much stunning outfits


purplepoodles, thank you, but I only wear this fab clothes to the office, there are days that nobody even sees me. Most people here would be more impressed with dsquared or D&G, but Chanel it makes me feel so good [emoji4]


dharma said:


> I do not think I can keep up with this thread, it's so fast! Everyone looks beautiful in their new purchases!
> Ari, the stockings are TDF!  They look amazing on your long legs!
> purplepoodles, that jacket fabric is so special. This is a treasure and a work of incredible craftsmanship, you are so lucky to have it and it looks fab on you!
> PocketbookPup, the alterations came out great. I'm curious.....a personal quirk, but I've always loved the sleeves on my jackets to slightly go over the top of the hand. It may be a by product of what I'm used to as a shortie but I like it and rarely alter sleeve length. Do the Chanel tailors insist on the traditional length at the wrist bone or was that your request? I suppose a shorter sleeve length is better for watches and bracelets, you have me rethinking this.


dharma, thank you!


HADASSA said:


> The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
> I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
> I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring


Ari, I love the skirt and jacket on you  TBH, not liking the stockings with this outfit 
Not provocative at all but the clear band where your skin shows is not allowing a smooth flow
and somehow chops the look.

Would you happen to have the code for the skirt? This is my kind of style [/QUOTE]
HADASSA, thank you, I tend to agree with you, but they have these clear bands over the knees too, I have to find the right length 
Here is the ref number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





periogirl28 said:


> Amazing, as usual, you are a great model/ ambassador for Chanel!



Thank you dear ladies, you are too nice to me![emoji173]️


----------



## ari

foxie-pooh said:


> The Rome collection is so dangerous for my outerwear addiction! The fit is amazing off the rack but finding the right size may be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 3384879
> View attachment 3384881



Fabulous jackets foxie-pooh! The fit you perfectly! You are wearing them with such an ease! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

foxie-pooh said:


> The Rome collection is so dangerous for my outerwear addiction! The fit is amazing off the rack but finding the right size may be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 3384879
> View attachment 3384881



These fit really well on you!


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Wow Ari the stockings look fantastic on you! Definitely adds a sexy edge to the outfit [emoji1]


Thank you Natalie!

Thank you PBP! I haven't seen the dress, thank Goodness [emoji9] yes I'd like to thank to the moderator too, but I always feel guilty talking about RTW [emoji15]


The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/QUOTE]

HADASSA, thank you, I tend to agree with you, but they have these clear bands over the knees too, I have to find the right length
Here is the ref number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the code Ari. 

How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> PP sorry to hear about your mother! This is so difficult!
> I don't have the blue jacket, I have only the multicolored one, yes I was thinking of altering it. I have big shoulders and from the back looks a bit ridiculous [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> @ari Thank you, but I just took a mod shot for Natalie, I didn't bought the jacket, I'm waiting for the all black reissue to arrive. I did tried the two tone slingbacks but I have wide feet and they felt a little uncomfortable so I didn't get those either.
> Most of the time I'll go to the Chanel boutique with my mother.
> 
> I'm so sorry you can't share with your late mother!



The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








[/QUOTE]

Ari,  you have the most amazing figure,  any Chanel outfit just fits you like a glove!! Looks so sophisticated and elegant.    [emoji173]️


----------



## zaraha

HADASSA said:


> Did you like the material?



Hi H!
material I think just normal tweed but I
Forgot inside material felt like, jacket fit was good since I'm a shorty, but I didn't felt like a super model in it so I didn't buy it jk,  Like someone mention here just another ordinary jacket.  I think it might be on sale now tho.


----------



## zaraha

foxie-pooh said:


> The Rome collection is so dangerous for my outerwear addiction! The fit is amazing off the rack but finding the right size may be tricky.
> 
> View attachment 3384879
> View attachment 3384881



Im eyeing the long coat for my Europe travel.  How does the size fit? TTS?  I tried the all leather version of this size was way off,  I had to go down like 2 sizes lol.


----------



## ari

HADASSA said:


> Did you like the material?



I haven't seen it but it looks like my white coat - it feels nice, but it is 90% poliester and 10% silk. Lining is silk jersey in silver. The coat has some light padding, I don't know about the suit.


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
> I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
> I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring



Ari,  you have the most amazing figure,  any Chanel outfit just fits you like a glove!! Looks so sophisticated and elegant.    [emoji173]️[/QUOTE]

Thank you Zahara, this is such a great compliment.


----------



## ari

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Natalie!
> 
> Thank you PBP! I haven't seen the dress, thank Goodness [emoji9] yes I'd like to thank to the moderator too, but I always feel guilty talking about RTW [emoji15]
> 
> 
> The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
> I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
> I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring



HADASSA, thank you, I tend to agree with you, but they have these clear bands over the knees too, I have to find the right length
Here is the ref number 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the code Ari. 

How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?[/QUOTE]

I need to try it on, look how the look with shorter skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it!


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> HADASSA, thank you, I tend to agree with you, but they have these clear bands over the knees too, I have to find the right length
> Here is the ref number



Thanks for the code Ari.

How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?[/QUOTE]

I need to try it on, look how the look with shorter skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it![/QUOTE]

How about a dress that's sheer at the bottom - just a thought.

The US told me that the skirt is from Spring 2015??? And they are not finding it in their system


----------



## HADASSA

Thanks Z - *ailoveresale *said the material lining is synthetic and makes noise when you move


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> HADASSA, thank you, I tend to agree with you, but they have these clear bands over the knees too, I have to find the right length
> Here is the ref number



Thanks for the code Ari. 

How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?[/QUOTE]

I need to try it on, look how the look with shorter skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it![/QUOTE]

The skirt looks very elegant and certainly on you but I get what you mean it's a tick irreprochable style Kate and whilst I like this style it doesn't make me feel young when I wear such outfits.
The leather dress above doesn't look well on the model it musn't be very flattering on normal people?


----------



## foxie-pooh

zaraha said:


> Im eyeing the long coat for my Europe travel.  How does the size fit? TTS?  I tried the all leather version of this size was way off,  I had to go down like 2 sizes lol.



The coat runs huge. I took 42 in the jacket and 38 in the coat. Hope this helps.


----------



## foxie-pooh

ari said:


> Fabulous jackets foxie-pooh! The fit you perfectly! You are wearing them with such an ease! Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## foxie-pooh

periogirl28 said:


> These fit really well on you!


Thanks. The right size makes all the difference. I tried one size up initially but they looked completely off, I'm actually quite surprised at the differences between the sizes but perhaps the generous sizing allowed more room for alterations?


----------



## Pourquoipas

foxie-pooh said:


> Thanks. The right size makes all the difference. I tried one size up initially but they looked completely off, I'm actually quite surprised at the differences between the sizes but perhaps the generous sizing allowed more room for alterations?



I don't understand the sizing differences. As Chanel pays for the alterations and works with preorders it should be in their highest interest to have reproductible sizing. Some fashion brands can be ordered unseen online and always fit me the same way so I guess it's possible.


----------



## Chimel

Love this thread. Everyone looks divine. Keep up the beautiful lookbook girls.


----------



## HADASSA

[QUOTE="ari, post: 30348419, member: 38352"
The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it![/QUOTE]

Sometimes I find the right pair of  heels that you wear with skirts like this can take it from frumpy to fabulous


----------



## doloresmia

Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head

And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!




But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]

Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.


----------



## Pourquoipas

doloresmia said:


> Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head
> 
> And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!
> 
> View attachment 3385173
> 
> 
> But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]
> 
> Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.



Beautiful  long jacket style, didn't know it is made, is it zipper closure? You look great!
You'll wear that much it's such a classic! And it suits your lovely B!


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful  long jacket style, didn't know it is made, is it zipper closure? You look great!
> You'll wear that much it's such a classic! And it suits your lovely B!



Thank you! zipper closure, and yes I have been justifying the fact that this is timeless and goes with my b too  

Really am not loving this new format.... the mobile version didn't change this much.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I haven't seen it but it looks like my white coat - it feels nice, but it is 90% poliester and 10% silk. Lining is silk jersey in silver. The coat has some light padding, I don't know about the suit.



Ari, did you take your standard size in the white coat?  How does it fit?  Thanks!


----------



## lasttotheparty

doloresmia said:


> Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head
> 
> And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!
> 
> View attachment 3385173
> 
> 
> But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]
> 
> Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.



Whoa!!! This is classic and modern at the same time. Great choice! You look fab. [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

Saltines and water it is! You look fab!


----------



## kipp

Found the spring-summer navy jacket with the epaulettes on sale!  Am unsure about the epaulettes though.  For those of you who have this jacket, what made you decide to keep them or remove them?  My SA thinks I should keep them (as well as my daughter) ---says it makes the jacket more fun---but I tend to like simpler silhouettes---and I've got broad shoulders, wonder if it makes me look like a linebacker!  LOL!  Or should I just start with taking out the shoulder pads?  Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Sunnycalif

I stopped by my local boutique today and tried on a few jackets they had for presale. I didn't get to take pic of the one in size 34 which is the one I ended up getting. It's going to be my first black Chanel jacket, what do you ladies think? The one in the picture is size 36. Thx in advanced, ladies!


----------



## ailoveresale

kipp said:


> Found the spring-summer navy jacket with the epaulettes on sale!  Am unsure about the epaulettes though.  For those of you who have this jacket, what made you decide to keep them or remove them?  My SA thinks I should keep them (as well as my daughter) ---says it makes the jacket more fun---but I tend to like simpler silhouettes---and I've got broad shoulders, wonder if it makes me look like a linebacker!  LOL!  Or should I just start with taking out the shoulder pads?  Thanks for your advice!



I also got this jacket on sale but haven't picked it up yet. I love epaulettes and like the military trend so I am leaving them on, but they are easy to remove later and leave a classic silhouette. I'm planning on either taking the shoulder pads out or doing a half pad. HTH!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Ari, did you take your standard size in the white coat?  How does it fit?  Thanks!



Yes, my regular size.


----------



## ari

HADASSA said:


> Thanks for the code Ari.
> 
> How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?



I need to try it on, look how the look with shorter skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it![/QUOTE]

How about a dress that's sheer at the bottom - just a thought.

The US told me that the skirt is from Spring 2015??? And they are not finding it in their system [/QUOTE]

Yes I bought it in December 2015 but it was part of the cruise 2016 
Here it is with the cruise jacket in the window of the boutique


----------



## ari

doloresmia said:


> Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head
> 
> And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!
> 
> View attachment 3385173
> 
> 
> But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]
> 
> Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.



Congrats! It looks great on you, love how you style it! I didn't dare to try it!


----------



## ari

Sunnycalif said:


> I stopped by my local boutique today and tried on a few jackets they had for presale. I didn't get to take pic of the one in size 34 which is the one I ended up getting. It's going to be my first black Chanel jacket, what do you ladies think? The one in the picture is size 36. Thx in advanced, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385446
> View attachment 3385447



Congrats on your jacket! It looks great on you ! This style doesn't work on me but it is great on you. From the picture this size looks perfect.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thanks for the code Ari.
> 
> How about a long skirt with a very high slit. The whole idea is to show off the beauty of the stockings right ?



I need to try it on, look how the look with shorter skirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The skirt is very classy, but maybe a bit old ladyish. Not that I'm young, but it makes me feel old. It is from Seoul collection, hope you find it![/QUOTE]

The skirt looks very elegant and certainly on you but I get what you mean it's a tick irreprochable style Kate and whilst I like this style it doesn't make me feel young when I wear such outfits.
The leather dress above doesn't look well on the model it musn't be very flattering on normal people?[/QUOTE]
what about making it a bit shorter? like 2-3 cm? 



Pourquoipas said:


> I don't understand the sizing differences. As Chanel pays for the alterations and works with preorders it should be in their highest interest to have reproductible sizing. Some fashion brands can be ordered unseen online and always fit me the same way so I guess it's possible.


I have a coat from 2012 that was the same style and I had to go down 2 sizes, the same with the cardigans from the same year. I think they were meant to be worn ovesized. but if you don't like the look you just size down.


HADASSA said:


> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the spring-summer navy jacket with the epaulettes on sale!  Am unsure about the epaulettes though.  For those of you who have this jacket, what made you decide to keep them or remove them?  My SA thinks I should keep them (as well as my daughter) ---says it makes the jacket more fun---but I tend to like simpler silhouettes---and I've got broad shoulders, wonder if it makes me look like a linebacker!  LOL!  Or should I just start with taking out the shoulder pads?  Thanks for your advice!
Click to expand...

i also have big shoulders, but the shoulders of the jacket are made not wide, id remove the pads as a first step.


----------



## ari

Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> Congrats on your jacket! It looks great on you ! This style doesn't work on me but it is great on you. From the picture this size looks perfect.



Thanks ari! I decided to get size 34, the picture shows size 36. The only hesitation I have about this jacket is the pockets being a bit low on the jacket. Do the pockets look fine?Was also thinking adding another button on the jacket on top of the existing one button closure. What do you think?


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving



Love the whole outfit! Especially the jacket!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

Sunnycalif said:


> Thanks ari! I decided to get size 34, the picture shows size 36. The only hesitation I have about this jacket is the pockets being a bit low on the jacket. Do the pockets look fine?Was also thinking adding another button on the jacket on top of the existing one button closure. What do you think?


agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!


----------



## ari

Sunnycalif said:


> Love the whole outfit! Especially the jacket!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


thank you Sunnycalif!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving



Another beautiful classic look Ari. You definitely get your money's worth out of the cruise jackets. They are great on you.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving



Gorgeous As always


----------



## Baglover121

kipp said:


> Found the spring-summer navy jacket with the epaulettes on sale!  Am unsure about the epaulettes though.  For those of you who have this jacket, what made you decide to keep them or remove them?  My SA thinks I should keep them (as well as my daughter) ---says it makes the jacket more fun---but I tend to like simpler silhouettes---and I've got broad shoulders, wonder if it makes me look like a linebacker!  LOL!  Or should I just start with taking out the shoulder pads?  Thanks for your advice!



I like the epaulettes! I just exchanged the shoulder pads for smaller ones and I love it, 





Here is mine with the sleeveless airport top, they look so good together with  jeans


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another beautiful classic look Ari. You definitely get your money's worth out of the cruise jackets. They are great on you.


Thank you PBP!


Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous As always


Thank you Baglover! 


Baglover121 said:


> I like the epaulettes! I just exchanged the shoulder pads for smaller ones and I love it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine with the sleeveless airport top, they look so good together with  jeans


absolutely love how these look together!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving



Love this colour palette so perfectly put together!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I like the epaulettes! I just exchanged the shoulder pads for smaller ones and I love it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine with the sleeveless airport top, they look so good together with  jeans



Your outfit makes me want to try a contrast colour with this jacket, no prints for me though I'd look ridiculous [emoji33][emoji453]


----------



## kipp

Thank you, Baglover 121 and alloveresale!
Great ideas for the smaller shoulder pads!  Thank you again!
Love the top with the jacket, too,  Baglover121!  Fabulous!


ailoveresale said:


> I also got this jacket on sale but haven't picked it up yet. I love epaulettes and like the military trend so I am leaving them on, but they are easy to remove later and leave a classic silhouette. I'm planning on either taking the shoulder pads out or doing a half pad. HTH!





Baglover121 said:


> I like the epaulettes! I just exchanged the shoulder pads for smaller ones and I love it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine with the sleeveless airport top, they look so good together with  jeans


----------



## kipp

Just saw your advice, too, ari!  Thank you!  seems everyone is in agreement about the shoulder pads first.  
Really appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## EmileH

Here's my navy jacket for work today. I definitely need to find some nice skirts or printed dresses to go with it.


----------



## kipp

^^^^  Love it, Pocketbook Pup!  (Tried to quote your post, but am still having some technical difficulties with the new format...).


----------



## gracekelly

Looks wonderful and now you are truly happy with it.


----------



## gracekelly

Just wanted to say that I don't see the need for a new thread and like things just as they are.


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Yes I bought it in December 2015 but it was part of the cruise 2016
> Here it is with the cruise jacket in the window of the boutique



Thank you for this pic Ari - maybe it's possible that the US did not purchase this style.

I am sure by the time I get to London the end of August this would not be available any more


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my navy jacket for work today. I definitely need to find some nice skirts or printed dresses to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 3385633



Looks great PBP! Love it with the white skirt! Simple and elegant. The shoes are great too!


----------



## ari

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for this pic Ari - maybe it's possible that the US did not purchase this style.
> 
> I am sure by the time I get to London the end of August this would not be available any more


Found more pictures!





 too bad, but you might ask!


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Found more pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad, but you might ask!


Thank you my dear Ari - you've been of great help. Customer service in the US keeps insisting it's from 2015


----------



## ailoveresale

Sunnycalif said:


> I stopped by my local boutique today and tried on a few jackets they had for presale. I didn't get to take pic of the one in size 34 which is the one I ended up getting. It's going to be my first black Chanel jacket, what do you ladies think? The one in the picture is size 36. Thx in advanced, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385446
> View attachment 3385447


Looks lovely on you!  I tried this one on myself but it didn't fit right on me since the single button is low - it made me look wide up top.  But on you it looks great!  It's such a versatile style and will be timeless.  A great black blazer.

Pocketbook Pup - love your outfit today!

I am also having trouble with the new app (images don't show up) and the website (can't figure out multi-quote)...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here's my navy jacket for work today. I definitely need to find some nice skirts or printed dresses to go with it.
> 
> View attachment 3385633



Hi Pup, the silver of the trim goes so well with the farandole and chaîne d'ancre plus the buckle of the Viviers. And you found a top matching!
I wore mine with my flare navy skirt and a black silk top plus some Guccis as winter seemed back!! There are so many options with this jacket but I'm still not sure if I'll part with the epaulettes


----------



## ailoveresale

I am always a bit self-conscious sharing these photos, but since there is a lot of curiosity about the sales pieces, please allow me to share my poor dressing room photos...
I thought I was only going to buy this jacket and dress... (I need to get the jacket altered - planning on switching to a half shoulder pad)





But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:









I passed on these items:
Although the jacket has a great fit and is lightweight, I felt the print was a little too busy for me.  The skirt alone was fabulous, but wasn't sure how much wear I would get out of it.




This one also has a fantastic fit and would be very wearable and versatile, but I didn't think it was "special" enough for me, and disliked the lining that made a crinkly sound when I moved:




I posted this one before, this tweed jacket is beautiful but thought with the iridescence it wouldn't be versatile enough:





Still debating that silver jacket!!  Hmm...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Pup, the silver of the trim goes so well with the farandole and chaîne d'ancre plus the buckle of the Viviers. And you found a top matching!
> I wore mine with my flare navy skirt and a black silk top plus some Guccis as winter seemed back!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385848



Oh we are twins today! How fun! I like how you are wearing yours. I must find more flared skirts. 

My silk top is from apostrophe George Reches. I bought it in 5 colors. It is good to wear tucked in or loose and it's long enough to look good (cover the hips) with pants.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I am always a bit self-conscious sharing these photos, but since there is a lot of curiosity about the sales pieces, please allow me to share my poor dressing room photos...
> I thought I was only going to buy this jacket and dress... (I need to get the jacket altered - planning on switching to a half shoulder pad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed on these items:
> Although the jacket has a great fit and is lightweight, I felt the print was a little too busy for me.  The skirt alone was fabulous, but wasn't sure how much wear I would get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also has a fantastic fit and would be very wearable and versatile, but I didn't think it was "special" enough for me, and disliked the lining that made a crinkly sound when I moved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one before, this tweed jacket is beautiful but thought with the iridescence it wouldn't be versatile enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating that silver jacket!!  Hmm...



Everything looks lovely on you. I think you made good choices. I know what you mean about the iridescence of the last jacket. I saw it in person. But I think it's a very beautiful and special jacket. If my budget were not blown I would get that one too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I am always a bit self-conscious sharing these photos, but since there is a lot of curiosity about the sales pieces, please allow me to share my poor dressing room photos...
> I thought I was only going to buy this jacket and dress... (I need to get the jacket altered - planning on switching to a half shoulder pad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed on these items:
> Although the jacket has a great fit and is lightweight, I felt the print was a little too busy for me.  The skirt alone was fabulous, but wasn't sure how much wear I would get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also has a fantastic fit and would be very wearable and versatile, but I didn't think it was "special" enough for me, and disliked the lining that made a crinkly sound when I moved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one before, this tweed jacket is beautiful but thought with the iridescence it wouldn't be versatile enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating that silver jacket!!  Hmm...



I love the fit of the navy and the black with the officer's collar is very elegant.
If you have some budget left you should take the grey one as well it's a beautiful long shape, different from other little Chanel jackets so it gives a lot of options to style IMO


----------



## ladysarah

So sorry - I did not take any photos. I am going to Bond Street this week looking at the new collections so if I see anything for super warm weather will make sure to photograph or take details for you.


----------



## periogirl28

Wow the mod shots here are all excellent!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving



Love your outfit especially the wider pants.


----------



## halliehallie

Thanks for the mod shots, everyone. Everyone looks fantastic. I went pretty crazy this sale season. Will take mod shots and post when I pick up the items.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everything looks lovely on you. I think you made good choices. I know what you mean about the iridescence of the last jacket. I saw it in person. But I think it's a very beautiful and special jacket. If my budget were not blown I would get that one too.



Thank you, your opinion means a lot! 



Pourquoipas said:


> I love the fit of the navy and the black with the officer's collar is very elegant.
> If you have some budget left you should take the grey one as well it's a beautiful long shape, different from other little Chanel jackets so it gives a lot of options to style IMO


Thank you!  I have totally blown my budget...but I'm going to decide when I go pick up the items now that I think I know how to style it properly!


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> So sorry - I did not take any photos. I am going to Bond Street this week looking at the new collections so if I see anything for super warm weather will make sure to photograph or take details for you.


I think this quote is for me so thank you and looking forward to your pics and opinions


----------



## halliehallie

One of the sale items that I got!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Pup, the silver of the trim goes so well with the farandole and chaîne d'ancre plus the buckle of the Viviers. And you found a top matching!
> I wore mine with my flare navy skirt and a black silk top plus some Guccis as winter seemed back!! There are so many options with this jacket but I'm still not sure if I'll part with the epaulettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385848


PP Love it the flare skirt! the Gucci shoes are perfect and the pearls look so great with the black stockings.


ailoveresale said:


> I am always a bit self-conscious sharing these photos, but since there is a lot of curiosity about the sales pieces, please allow me to share my poor dressing room photos...
> I thought I was only going to buy this jacket and dress... (I need to get the jacket altered - planning on switching to a half shoulder pad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed on these items:
> Although the jacket has a great fit and is lightweight, I felt the print was a little too busy for me.  The skirt alone was fabulous, but wasn't sure how much wear I would get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also has a fantastic fit and would be very wearable and versatile, but I didn't think it was "special" enough for me, and disliked the lining that made a crinkly sound when I moved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one before, this tweed jacket is beautiful but thought with the iridescence it wouldn't be versatile enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating that silver jacket!!  Hmm...


ailoveresale, I love the best the black jacket with the pencil skirt. I haven't seen this suit, it gorgeous. the second best is the navy jacket, and love the rest on you!


purplepoodles said:


> Love your outfit especially the wider pants.


purplepoodles, thank you!


halliehallie said:


> Thanks for the mod shots, everyone. Everyone looks fantastic. I went pretty crazy this sale season. Will take mod shots and post when I pick up the items.





halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3386438
> 
> 
> One of the sale items that I got!


halliehallie, great coat! we are tweens on it! congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3386438
> 
> 
> One of the sale items that I got!



Shouldn't look at this coat, still longing for the black with white losanges.
Love the style, congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PP Love it the flare skirt! the Gucci shoes are perfect and the pearls look so great with the black
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Ari , the pearls seem to hold up well I wasn't so sure about it to be honest.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Shouldn't look at this coat, still longing for the black with white losanges.
> Love the style, congrats!



Haha! I'm trying not to like anything more either. The coat is beautiful,


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> ailoveresale, I love the best the black jacket with the pencil skirt. I haven't seen this suit, it gorgeous. the second best is the navy jacket, and love the rest on you!



Thank you! Yes I wasn't expecting it but loved it too. The skirt is actually the same tweed as the 16C jacket, but lined. So I think it might also work with that as a suit! The black jacket isn't tweed but the material has a little bit of shine to it. It's part of the spring collection but it will be perfect for SoCal "winter." [emoji4]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

The pink and the black jackets.  I'm not so good at the selfie thing.  I accidentally created foreshortening, so my feet and lower legs are vanishingly small.

I love both jackets, but I'm a bit worried that I might tire of the pink eventually knowing my track record with pieces that are so distinct.  

I anticipate wearing the jackets mostly for work with trousers.  Do you wear your Chanel jackets for work, for play, or both?


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!!


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!!


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> agree about the pockets - they are too low, but i think it is part of the style. You can add another button, but wouldn't you wear it open? it looks good on you!



I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.


----------



## Sunnycalif

Sorry I had multiple posts up, my app is acting up


----------



## ari

Sunnycalif said:


> I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.



Why don't you ask the boutique to do it for you? The snap closure will be obvious when the jacket is open. Or just wear it like this, with a nice top under ?


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> The pink and the black jackets.  I'm not so good at the selfie thing.  I accidentally created foreshortening, so my feet and lower legs are vanishingly small.
> 
> I love both jackets, but I'm a bit worried that I might tire of the pink eventually knowing my track record with pieces that are so distinct.
> 
> I anticipate wearing the jackets mostly for work with trousers.  Do you wear your Chanel jackets for work, for play, or both?


LOL! Your legs look pretty long to me!
I love how these jackets look on you! I wear my jackets mostly with pants and mostly at work- as this what I do - you know 9 to 5 in the best case!
Love the pink one with the skinny jeans. The black you can wear it with conservative pants.

lol


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> The pink and the black jackets.  I'm not so good at the selfie thing.  I accidentally created foreshortening, so my feet and lower legs are vanishingly small.
> 
> I love both jackets, but I'm a bit worried that I might tire of the pink eventually knowing my track record with pieces that are so distinct.
> 
> I anticipate wearing the jackets mostly for work with trousers.  Do you wear your Chanel jackets for work, for play, or both?



Love both jackets on you, the second is puristic elegance.
I'm usually more tempted by the jackets that shout Chanel or everyone is after so your beautiful choices are making me reconsider.

I wear them from morning to bedtime, any day.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love both jackets on you, the second is puristic elegance.
> I'm usually more tempted by the jackets that shout Chanel or everyone is after so your beautiful choices are making me reconsider.
> 
> I wear them from morning to bedtime, any day.



Yes, me too. I wear mine for work with pants skirts or dresses, casual with jeans, or even thrown over a dress for evening as a light coat. The versatility of the jackets is their best attribute. So I try to pick things that will work with many other things in my wardrobe.


----------



## ari

Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



This black suit is Chanel perfection, superb! And the stockings go well with this robust tweed, this it's a better contrast than with the cruise skirt before, it's edgy.
Btw I adore the pockets of the black skirt, I'm sure I'll walk with my hand in my pocket most of the day[emoji23][emoji23]
I'm not sure it would be to much to wear the blue skirt with the jacket, wonder what the others say. I would wear it and on you it's looking very elegant! It's always a plus to have a matching set it's a luxurious look and I regret that I didn't find the matching skirts to my pre-spring jackets.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



I love both suits. I don't think the first one is too much. It looks great together and you can mix and match with other pieces. Definitely get it. It looks great on you.


----------



## Chanchan

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!




Love these two suits on you, Ari!!  I agree, I don't think the blue one is too much together.  I think your height helps.  
I also love the stockings with the black suit!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



I think the suit looks elegant, not too much at all, especially if you keep your jewelry, shoes, and bag extremely simple.  Beautiful!  Both outfits look great, but I'd reserve the stockings for an louche evening look with a soigné dress as shown on the runway.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

My ODJ with my new black jacket: Dries VanNoten pants, Demeulemeester shoes and Alaia bag.  Black jackets don't photograph well!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


Dear Ari, love them both, but the black one is an absolute knockout on you. Not many people can pull off the all black look.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head
> 
> And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!
> 
> View attachment 3385173
> 
> 
> But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]
> 
> Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.


Wonderful ensemble! Yes water and saltine for you!  LOL what is saltine?) I never find or "score" anything st the sales, I always end up coming home with something from new collection, it's a tragedy!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Love both outfits and you look great in them!  I'm just a die hard fan of black and pink tweeds so my vote goes to black suit,  I also love the pocket on the skirt [emoji12] 
I'm patiently waiting for Paris Rome pink chevron tweed jacket to tickle in to the Botique [emoji16].  If anyone seen it at department stores let plz me know girls!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Soooo beautiful ARI[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> My ODJ with my new black jacket: Dries VanNoten pants, Demeulemeester shoes and Alaia bag.  Black jackets don't photograph well!



Beautiful. Black jackets are hard to photograph.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

It show


zaraha said:


> Love both outfits and you look great in them!  I'm just a die hard fan of black and pink tweeds so my vote goes to black suit,  I also love the pocket on the skirt [emoji12]
> I'm patiently waiting for Paris Rome pink chevron tweed jacket to tickle in to the Botique [emoji16].  If anyone seen it at department stores let plz me know girls!


This was at Neiman's yesterday when I picked up my jacket.


----------



## Audrey_S

doloresmia said:


> Shaking my head.... I blame the lovely people on tpf, but I just bought this gorgeous long jacket. I need another black coat/jacket like I need a hole in my head
> 
> And to add insult to injury I can't even say it was in sale... Saltines and water for lunch for a decade!
> 
> View attachment 3385173
> 
> 
> But it is pretty fabulous[emoji7]
> 
> Also tried on the amazing looking brown, green, gold pre fall tweed with v neck. Could not have looked worse on me. The combination of stiff tweed and the leather weave detail on zipper made it pull all wrong. I am a figure 8, with a big arms and chest if that helps anyone who craved it after seeing the beautiful pictures here.



Has anyone else tried on this longer jacket?  How does it compare to the shorter classic version ?


----------



## gracekelly

Very elegant!


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> You gals all look amazing! I love how you all mix and match for different vibes.
> 
> I also order the black jacket, the black pants and another jacket with matching skirt and the sleeveless shirt with ties. My SA is shipping them to me. Will try to post some mod shot when I received them
> 
> View attachment 3379299
> 
> View attachment 3379300
> 
> View attachment 3379301



Have you received these yet?. Would love to see the pieces on!. Anyone else tried these before?


----------



## zaraha

Karenaellen said:


> It show
> 
> This was at Neiman's yesterday when I picked up my jacket.



Dangerous thread again [emoji12],  I'll be reaching out to Nemans  lol


----------



## Lisab68

Sunnycalif said:


> I stopped by my local boutique today and tried on a few jackets they had for presale. I didn't get to take pic of the one in size 34 which is the one I ended up getting. It's going to be my first black Chanel jacket, what do you ladies think? The one in the picture is size 36. Thx in advanced, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385446
> View attachment 3385447


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Here is my cruise jacket worn with Chanel silk pants today the pants look much better when moving


Wow Ari!!  This is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Lisab68

zaraha said:


> Love both outfits and you look great in them!  I'm just a die hard fan of black and pink tweeds so my vote goes to black suit,  I also love the pocket on the skirt [emoji12]
> I'm patiently waiting for Paris Rome pink chevron tweed jacket to tickle in to the Botique [emoji16].  If anyone seen it at department stores let plz me know girls!


OMG that jacket is amazing.  I may need it too?  Did someone say they saw it at Neiman's?


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets. is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


These both look so great on you Ari.  What great flexibility to have to skirts to wear with the jackets when you want them, and to have the jackets to wear separately also.  Brilliant.  I love this thread!!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3386438
> 
> 
> One of the sale items that I got!


This coat cries for heels!


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


 If you have to live on water the rest of your life it will be worth it! All the pieces can be mixed and matched with so much the possibilities are endless. Just gorgeous!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, me too. I wear mine for work with pants skirts or dresses, casual with jeans, or even thrown over a dress for evening as a light coat. The versatility of the jackets is their best attribute. So I try to pick things that will work with many other things in my wardrobe.



Stunning and so chic!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, me too. I wear mine for work with pants skirts or dresses, casual with jeans, or even thrown over a dress for evening as a light coat. The versatility of the jackets is their best attribute. So I try to pick things that will work with many other things in my wardrobe.



Stunning and so chic!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Stunning and so chic!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Stunning and so chic!


----------



## Chimel

The black suit photos is stunning!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> This black suit is Chanel perfection, superb! And the stockings go well with this robust tweed, this it's a better contrast than with the cruise skirt before, it's edgy.
> Btw I adore the pockets of the black skirt, I'm sure I'll walk with my hand in my pocket most of the day[emoji23][emoji23]
> I'm not sure it would be to much to wear the blue skirt with the jacket, wonder what the others say. I would wear it and on you it's looking very elegant! It's always a plus to have a matching set it's a luxurious look and I regret that I didn't find the matching skirts to my pre-spring jackets.


Pourquoipas, thank you, I also love to use my pockets. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love both suits. I don't think the first one is too much. It looks great together and you can mix and match with other pieces. Definitely get it. It looks great on you.


Pocketbook Pup, thank you, today I'm wearing today the blue suit, it doesn't feel much, but I'm without the jacket mostly as it is too hot.


Chanchan said:


> Love these two suits on you, Ari!!  I agree, I don't think the blue one is too much together.  I think your height helps.
> I ,also love the stockings with the black suit!!


Chanchan,Thank you, I'm not sure I'll dare to wear the stockings, but it is an option.


Karenaellen" said:


> I think the suit looks elegant, not too much at all, especially if you keep your jewelry, shoes, and bag extremely simple.  Beautiful!  Both outfits look great, but I'd reserve the stockings for an louche evening look with a soigné dress as shown on the runway.





Karenaellen said:


> My ODJ with my new black jacket: Dries VanNoten pants, Demeulemeester shoes and Alaia bag.  Black jackets don't photograph well!


Karenaellen, thank you! love the black jacket on you it looks very modern.


ladysarah said:


> Dear Ari, love them both, but the black one is an absolute knockout on you. Not many people can pull off the all black look.


Dear ladysarah, thank you!


zaraha said:


> Love both outfits and you look great in them!  I'm just a die hard fan of black and pink tweeds so my vote goes to black suit,  I also love the pocket on the skirt [emoji12]
> I'm patiently waiting for Paris Rome pink chevron tweed jacket to tickle in to the Botique [emoji16].  If anyone seen it at department stores let plz me know girls!


zaraha, thank you! this is such a stunning suit! I haven't seen it IRL, is it oversized or it is like that on the model only.


Baglover121 said:


> Soooo beautiful ARI[emoji7]


Baglover, thank you!


Lisab68 said:


> Wow Ari!!  This is gorgeous on you!!





Lisab68 said:


> These both look so great on you Ari.  What great flexibility to have to skirts to wear with the jackets when you want them, and to have the jackets to wear separately also.  Brilliant.  I love this thread!!!


Lisa, Thank you! I plan to used them dailly.


chowlover2 said:


> If you have to live on water the rest of your life it will be worth it! All the pieces can be mixed and matched with so much the possibilities are endless. Just gorgeous!


chowlover2, LOL! I need to be on water to loose some weight! Thank You!


gracekelly said:


> Stunning and so chic!


Thank You GraceKelly!


Chimel said:


> The black suit photos is stunning!!


Thank You Chimel!


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> Why don't you ask the boutique to do it for you? The snap closure will be obvious when the jacket is open. Or just wear it like this, with a nice top under ?



Yes the boutique will be doing it for me, free alteration for one year. I didn't think of the snap closure being obvious when the jacket is opened. Maybe I will Just leave it and just to soften the shoulder pads a bit. Thanks again for all your help!!! Appreciate it


----------



## Sunnycalif

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Both suits are perect on you, Ari! I don't think it's too Much to wear the blue skirt together with the jacket. They are chic and elegant. The black set is my all time favorite tho. I saw the same jacket gold in my boutique but with the zipper, they didn't have my size anyways. I prefer the blk one with the buttons.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Better to buy what you like when you can. All your pieces are beautiful classics from a major designer how can they not be investments. The stockings are fun and I bet you wear them soon. 

The bright suit looks like a main platform piece and a wise woman has all eventualities covered well ahead of time.


----------



## EmileH

I just love the colorful suit on you Ari.

Update from the sale: the V neck blouse that I liked is going on sale so I'm getting that. And my cardigan went on sale as well. So I saved a bit.

Some of my pieces are arriving today. It's like Christmas in June. [emoji23]


----------



## catsinthebag

Pourquoipas said:


> Looking for new ways to wear the black 16c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found Inès dlF 100% Parisienne and casual. Not my cup of tea but remarkably stylish.



Loving all these photos, especially this one! Can anyone ID that bag she is wearing here?


----------



## EmileH

catsinthebag said:


> Loving all these photos, especially this one! Can anyone ID that bag she is wearing here?



It's roger vivier. She's the ambassador for the brand.


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's roger vivier. She's the ambassador for the brand.



Thank you! I did an image search for her and RV bags, but only saw little boxy bags, not this one. Will have to look harder next time.


----------



## EmileH

catsinthebag said:


> Thank you! I did an image search for her and RV bags, but only saw little boxy bags, not this one. Will have to look harder next time.



I don't recognize it but I don't know their bags well. Maybe it's an older model?


----------



## gracekelly

Cruise black jacket whilst on vacation in Ireland


----------



## gracekelly

Cruise black jacket whilst on vacation in Ireland
View attachment 3387817


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Cruise black jacket whilst on vacation in Ireland
> View attachment 3387817



Looks great! Hope you are having fun!


----------



## purplepoodles

gracekelly said:


> Cruise black jacket whilst on vacation in Ireland
> View attachment 3387817



Very nice gracekelly! 

So hope you have better weather than we did a few weeks ago. 

Have you made it into the Chanel department in Brown Thomas on Grafton Street? Usually a very decent selection


----------



## halliehallie

Ari, you look fantastic. This makes me think that I should get skirts for my jackets as well. Esp if the pieces are on sale, right?


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


Love both outfits and looks gorgeous on you! With the stockings!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Cruise black jacket whilst on vacation in Ireland
> View attachment 3387817



Perfect to see the jacket on locations! Is it raining?


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> Ari, you look fantastic. This makes me think that I should get skirts for my jackets as well. Esp if the pieces are on sale, right?



That's exactly what I'm trying now[emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today, vintage Chanel silk skirt and blouse with C16 again as temperatures climb,,,,


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today, vintage Chanel silk skirt and blouse with C16 again as temperatures climb,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387900



Simply beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sunnycalif said:


> I think I would wear it open too. The button is a bit low, so I think I would add a snap closure right above then put the extra button on the make it look like two button jacket. Thx for your kind word. I can't wait to pick it up!!!! I love how this style doesn't make me look too petite.





Karenaellen said:


> My ODJ with my new black jacket: Dries VanNoten pants, Demeulemeester shoes and Alaia bag.  Black jackets don't photograph well!



Love those LbJ on you ladies, good choices and so much variety, thank you for posting!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Simply beautiful. [emoji7]



Thank you Pup, hope you are well


----------



## EmileH

For those of you who were curious about how they lengthen the skirts, here is my gold skirt that I just received. It comes to the top of my knee now. I'm 5'6". They moved the trim down. You can't tell that they moved it at all. Sorry I can't model at work but DH is out tonight so I'll try to take photos. [emoji23] I received the gold jacket and skirt and the black dress. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> For those of you who were curious about how they lengthen the skirts, here is my gold skirt that I just received. It comes to the top of my knee now. I'm 5'6". They moved the trim down. You can't tell that they moved it at all. Sorry I can't model at work but DH is out tonight so I'll try to take photos. [emoji23] I received the gold jacket and skirt and the black dress. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3387977



Good to hear it works out fine, I'll have to think this over!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Good to hear it works out fine, I'll have to think this over!



I'll post a photo later so you can see the shape. I was worried about the A line shape being funny when lengthened. I think it's ok but they said they could make it more pencil shaped if I wanted later.


----------



## HADASSA

Loving everyone's purchases and congrats on winning the lottery on all your gorgeous sale items.

So sorry I can't join in on the fun by posting mod pics but I'll live through you all


----------



## catsinthebag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't recognize it but I don't know their bags well. Maybe it's an older model?



I don't know their bags at all, so looked on the RV website. Turns out it's called the Pilgrim du Jour bag. There are two sizes, priced at $2095 and $2250. Seeing it on the website, I think it looks better on Ines! 

Sorry to be OT!


----------



## EmileH

Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?


----------



## EmileH

One more. I can't resist. And then I think I'll faint with happiness.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more. I can't resist. And then I think I'll faint with happiness.
> 
> View attachment 3388142



Enjoy++++, I precisely know how this feels!


----------



## Ici

All great buys!  I love love the tweed jacket! The dress length looks good in photo, but I do know that they tend to look longer in photo than irl.   So depends on how it looks irl, but i do like how it on you as is.  Great pieces!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more. I can't resist. And then I think I'll faint with happiness.
> 
> View attachment 3388142


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



Actually I love the brown suit worn ensemble! I'd bake with the rollneck but it's perfect
Please leave the dress short, it's a good style for any age. You can always change it if it bothers you!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



The dress is perfect as it is, don't change anything , 
Everything looks gorgeous on you PBP, very good buys


----------



## EmileH

Ici said:


> All great buys!  I love love the tweed jacket! The dress length looks good in photo, but I do know that they tend to look longer in photo than irl.   So depends on how it looks irl, but i do like how it on you as is.  Great pieces!





Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I love the brown suit worn ensemble! I'd bake with the rollneck but it's perfect
> Please leave the dress short, it's a good style for any age. You can always change it if it bothers you!



Thanks!

Ok PP, will do. I will wear the dress this way and see how I like it. Thank you for your advice. It is highly valued.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> The dress is perfect as it is, don't change anything ,
> Everything looks gorgeous on you PBP, very good buys



Ok thank you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

purplepoodles said:


> Very nice gracekelly!
> 
> So hope you have better weather than we did a few weeks ago.
> 
> Have you made it into the Chanel department in Brown Thomas on Grafton Street? Usually a very decent selection



Thanks PbP and purplepoodles[emoji3]Have not gotten to Dublin yet.   Lots of rain, but having a great time!  Wore the jacket again tonight with wide leg pants and a Chanel brooch


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Thanks PbP and purplepoodles[emoji3]Have not gotten to Dublin yet.   Lots of rain, but having a great time!  Wore the jacket again tonight with wide leg pants and a Chanel brooch



No photo? [emoji22]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



I think you look perfect. [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

lasttotheparty said:


> I think you look perfect. [emoji173]️



Thank you!

I'm so glad I got the skirt. Last photo I swear. With a cashmere sweater set for a more casual look. And finally my puppy looking incredibly bored and depressed. I must go rub his belly.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm so glad I got the skirt. Last photo I swear. With a cashmere sweater set for a more casual look. And finally my puppy looking incredibly bored and depressed. I must go rub his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388216
> View attachment 3388217



Love the photos. They are all very chic and inspiring. I think the skirt length is modern, and very appropriate. You've got great legs, so why not celebrate them!


----------



## purplepoodles

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm so glad I got the skirt. Last photo I swear. With a cashmere sweater set for a more casual look. And finally my puppy looking incredibly bored and depressed. I must go rub his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388216
> View attachment 3388217



Great choices PbP everything you have shown us suits you so very well.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone. By the way, I didn't fix the collar very nicely but the roll neck or turtleneck as we call them is a tissue weight Eric bompard sweater that is very comfortable. I bought them in 4 neutral colors last year and they sold out quickly. You can also wear them layered under sleeveless dresses in the winter. They are not too warm at all and they are fitted but not overly clingy. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Passau

Scored a 01 Chanel Pink/Black/Grey/White Tweed on eBay with original tag from SAKS at an insane price!  I also scored a White/Multi-color Chanel Skirt Suit on eBay from the same seller!  I'm over the moon join the Chanel Jacket RTW club, and will post pics once they arrive!


----------



## EmileH

Passau said:


> Scored a 01 Chanel Pink/Black/Grey/White Tweed on eBay with original tag from SAKS at an insane price!  I also scored a White/Multi-color Chanel Skirt Suit on eBay from the same seller!  I'm over the moon join the Chanel Jacket RTW club, and will post pics once they arrive!



I can't wait to see! Congrats!


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Pocketbook Pup!  Your recent Chanel purchases look great on you!  The color combinations are so classic.  Thanks for posting so many modeling pictures for us to swoon over! I feel like I won the Chanel lottery as it has always been my dream to own a Tweed Chanel Jacket and a Chanel Skirt Suit so it hardly feels real!  They were apparently selling them as a fundraiser for a new Hospital wing in NYC from a very generous Chanel donor!


----------



## Chanchan

Passau said:


> Thanks, Pocketbook Pup!  Your recent Chanel purchases look great on you!  The color combinations are so classic.  Thanks for posting so many modeling pictures for us to swoon over! I feel like I won the Chanel lottery as it has always been my dream to own a Tweed Chanel Jacket and a Chanel Skirt Suit so it hardly feels real!  They were apparently selling them as a fundraiser for a new Hospital wing in NYC from a very generous Chanel donor!



Congratulations Passau!!  Definitely post modeling pictures when you receive your new Chanel!!!


----------



## Chanchan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



Wow wow wow!!!  Love every single outfits Pocketbook Pup!!!  I agree I would not change anything else.  
Any more modeling pictures of your Paris Rome Black jacket?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Fantastic pieces all!  
My dogs don't appreciate fashion either.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello gorgeous ladies, my SA was able to track down the little black jacket for me.  So happy .  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

PP, you are so gorgeous in these looks, the black is so classic and the gold is really special



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128





Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more. I can't resist. And then I think I'll faint with happiness.
> 
> View attachment 3388142


----------



## tonkamama

Ari ~ you look amazing!  I cannot take my eyes off your mod shots!  



ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone. By the way, I didn't fix the collar very nicely but the roll neck or turtleneck as we call them is a tissue weight Eric bompard sweater that is very comfortable. I bought them in 4 neutral colors last year and they sold out quickly. You can also wear them layered under sleeveless dresses in the winter. They are not too warm at all and they are fitted but not overly clingy. I highly recommend them.



I'll take a look at Bompard, I suppose it was a winter collection? So they might be reissued this year if they sold out.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Passau said:


> Thanks, Pocketbook Pup!  Your recent Chanel purchases look great on you!  The color combinations are so classic.  Thanks for posting so many modeling pictures for us to swoon over! I feel like I won the Chanel lottery as it has always been my dream to own a Tweed Chanel Jacket and a Chanel Skirt Suit so it hardly feels real!  They were apparently selling them as a fundraiser for a new Hospital wing in NYC from a very generous Chanel donor!



There is a lot of great Chanel of the past around it's fun to hunt it down, I can't wait to see your suit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3388450
> View attachment 3388450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello gorgeous ladies, my SA was able to track down the little black jacket for me.  So happy .  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats, the cut is so nice you really this one[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm so glad I got the skirt. Last photo I swear. With a cashmere sweater set for a more casual look. And finally my puppy looking incredibly bored and depressed. I must go rub his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388216
> View attachment 3388217



Little chihuahua looks happily exhausted by all of this, one belly rub indeed and you'll be forgiven!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Today, vintage Chanel silk skirt and blouse with C16 again as temperatures climb,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387900


 I love your silk skirt pairing with the cruise jacket  , so pretty...


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> I love your silk skirt pairing with the cruise jacket  , so pretty...



Thank you, I passed another evening pulling back the threads of the jacket it's my weekly routine[emoji1]

For those who are still looking for one I saw a 38 from a private seller on eBay Germany yesterday but priced around 4K /above store price..


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Got my skirts, I tried them with the jackets.
> Here is the blue one, do you think is too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the black jacket and skirt, with the stockings, not sure I'll wear them, but just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have enough Chanel for the rest of my life! I should stop buying anything anymore!



Found this picture for you, wouldn't these pants be nice on you with the black tweed ? But it's not really office style so it's just an idea..


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



These are all amazing on you! I think you rock the dress at this length, my only tip is to see if you are comfortable with it when you sit down.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I love your silk skirt pairing with the cruise jacket  , so pretty...





Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you, I passed another evening pulling back the threads of the jacket it's my weekly routine[emoji1]
> 
> For those who are still looking for one I saw a 38 from a private seller on eBay Germany yesterday but priced around 4K /above store price..



Good morning.

Tonkamama congrats on finding the black jacket. It looks wonderful on you. You really make me want a red bag now.![emoji22]

PP the pants are lovely. They would be great with the black tweed. Too bad I'm broke. [emoji23]. The cruise jacket is selling for 4000 above retail? No way?!? Wow. I guess I was really lucky that my SA found me one. 

The puppy has forgiven me. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Today, vintage Chanel silk skirt and blouse with C16 again as temperatures climb,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387900


Love, love the entire outfit and the Guccis!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> These are all amazing on you! I think you rock the dress at this length, my only tip is to see if you are comfortable with it when you sit down.



Pierogirl thank you. yes exactly. It's the sitting down that I worry about. I need to give it another try on and wear it a few times. If I do lengthen it at all eventually I'll do just a bit. 

By the way, it is lined in a thin material sort of like my brasserie jacket for those who have that. I think that helps with it not feeling too warm.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Pierogirl thank you. yes exactly. It's the sitting down that I worry about. I need to give it another try on and wear it a few times. If I do lengthen it at all eventually I'll do just a bit.
> 
> By the way, it is lined in a thin material sort of like my brasserie jacket for those who have that. I think that helps with it not feeling too warm.



Like I said, it looks great on you, plus the tights are helpful! Btw I am 46 and still showing off my knees. Haha! 
Tried the black skirt on yesterday. I need to decide if I am a Little Black Suit girl.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Tonkamama congrats on finding the black jacket. It looks wonderful on you. You really make me want a red bag now.![emoji22]
> 
> PP the pants are lovely. They would be great with the black tweed. Too bad I'm broke. [emoji23]. The cruise jacket is selling for 4000 above retail? No way?!? Wow. I guess I was really lucky that my SA found me one.
> 
> The puppy has forgiven me. [emoji4]



No she asks 4000 dollars, accepts offers,,,


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> No she asks 4000 dollars, accepts offers,,,



Oohhh! Sorry., it's early here. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Love, love the entire outfit and the Guccis!



Thank you periogirl, btw love your white outfit with the orange Constance you posted, stunning summer looks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oohhh! Sorry., it's early here. [emoji23]



Oh it was me, to lazy to type proper sentences...
Finally summer weather, no chance to wear a jacket today[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you periogirl, btw love your white outfit with the orange Constance you posted, stunning summer looks!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ODJ:  the new black jacket with Bouchra Jarrar trou and sweater; Louboutin pumps.  Getting slightly savvier with the selfies.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> ODJ:  the new black jacket with Bouchra Jarrar trou and sweater; Louboutin pumps.  Getting slightly savvier with the selfies.



I love the whole look! And I love seeing louboutins that are actually wearable. Very pretty. Oh and your photo bomber. So cute.


----------



## meridian

tonkamama said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies, my SA was able to track down the little black jacket for me.  So happy .  Thanks for letting me share.



Tonkamama, love, love, love this jacket on you!!  Can anyone tell me more about it?  What line, style number, on sale?  Any info would be helpful.  I don't have a Chanel boutique around but I do have Saks and NM and I really want to see if my SA can find it for me.

Thank you ladies for all your modeling shots. I'm relatively new to Chanel RTW but I'm falling hard seeing your pairings [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> Tonkamama, love, love, love this jacket on you!!  Can anyone tell me more about it?  What line, style number, on sale?  Any info would be helpful.  I don't have a Chanel boutique around but I do have Saks and NM and I really want to see if my SA can find it for me.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your modeling shots. I'm relatively new to Chanel RTW but I'm falling hard seeing your pairings [emoji4]



Hi this is new from the Paris Rome prefall collection. I posted a photo of my tag on this thread a few weeks ago. It's new so it's not on sale. It cost $4800 in black in the US. There is a zipper version that costs a bit more that you can find in earlier photos as well. It is selling out before it goes to the floor. I don't think the department stores have this version. Only the zipper version. If you want it you have to get on the list at a Chanel boutique. You give them your card and they will charge and send when it arrives. It fits true to size but is a bit more fitted than other styles. I hope that helps.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi this is new from the Paris Rome prefall collection. I posted a photo of my tag on this thread a few weeks ago. It's new so it's not on sale. It cost $4800 in black in the US. There is a zipper version that costs a bit more that you can find in earlier photos as well. It is selling out before it goes to the floor. I don't think the department stores have this version. Only the zipper version. If you want it you have to get on the list at a Chanel boutique. You give them your card and they will charge and send when it arrives. It fits true to size but is a bit more fitted than other styles. I hope that helps.



Thank you so much!!  This is so helpful!  I have a SA that I've worked with at the Beverly Hills boutique, I'll reach out to him to see if he will put me on the list. It's quite unlike me to buy something sight unseen and without trying it on but you ladies are the best advertisement for Chanel!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No photo? [emoji22]



I am having trouble and will try

View attachment 3388805


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> ODJ:  the new black jacket with Bouchra Jarrar trou and sweater; Louboutin pumps.  Getting slightly savvier with the selfies.



Very fashionable style, love Bouchra Jarrar on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Issues


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Issues
> View attachment 3388807



Very elegant, what I love best on this jacket is the perfect armlength. I should wear it with a brooch once in a while, looks great!


----------



## poohbag

meridian said:


> Tonkamama, love, love, love this jacket on you!!  Can anyone tell me more about it?  What line, style number, on sale?  Any info would be helpful.  I don't have a Chanel boutique around but I do have Saks and NM and I really want to see if my SA can find it for me.
> 
> Thank you ladies for all your modeling shots. I'm relatively new to Chanel RTW but I'm falling hard seeing your pairings [emoji4]



Saks ordered the jacket too. My SA found it in my size after I sent her a picture of the buttoned version and quoted me $4800. The good thing about department store is that you can get a full refund if it doesn't work out. She says it's selling out fast.


----------



## meridian

poohbag said:


> Saks ordered the jacket too. My SA found it in my size after I sent her a picture of the buttoned version and quoted me $4800. The good thing about department store is that you can get a full refund if it doesn't work out. She says it's selling out fast.



Oh wow!  So excited to hear this. I have a magical Saks SA. Texting him now...


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Issues
> View attachment 3388807



Lovely!!! You are such a good packer. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

poohbag said:


> Saks ordered the jacket too. My SA found it in my size after I sent her a picture of the buttoned version and quoted me $4800. The good thing about department store is that you can get a full refund if it doesn't work out. She says it's selling out fast.



The boutiques also give full refunds in your original form of payment if you don't like something. But that's great that Saks is carrying it.


----------



## poohbag

meridian said:


> Oh wow!  So excited to hear this. I have a magical Saks SA. Texting him now...



That's great! Good luck and hope to see your mod shot soon! This has been such an inspiring thread---thanks everyone for posting! ❤️


----------



## poohbag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The boutiques also give full refunds in your original form of payment if you don't like something. But that's great that Saks is carrying it.



Oops that's good to know-I mistakenly thought it was only credit. Btw I love all your picks and your style PbP!


----------



## EmileH

poohbag said:


> Oops that's good to know-I mistakenly thought it was only credit. Btw I love all your picks and your style PbP!



Thank you! Yes it's nice that they give refunds. Most boutiques only give store credit. [emoji4]


----------



## ladysarah

HADASSA said:


> The slingbacks are very comfortable on me.
> I wish the moderators change the topic of this thread on How to wear your Chanel jacket and add Chanel RTW, or shall we create a new thread on RTW?
> I bought the stockings, I don't know when and where I'm going to wear them, but here they are, I don't think they look provocative with this outfit- jacket from 2012 and skit from this spring


Ari, I love the skirt and jacket on you  TBH, not liking the stockings with this outfit 
Not provocative at all but the clear band where your skin shows is not allowing a smooth flow
and somehow chops the look.

Would you happen to have the code for the skirt? This is my kind of style [/QUOTE]
So many lovely looks and I missed his one which is really stunning. Absolutely Love this fitted jacket.


----------



## ladysarah

purplepoodles said:


> Today's outfit
> View attachment 3384275
> 
> 
> Close up of fabric
> View attachment 3384277
> 
> 
> Underneath white t and old denim pencil skirt.


And of course this is simply amazing- adorable a fantasy tweed.


----------



## meridian

The power of tpf!!  Thanks to you wonderful ladies my "magical" SA was able to track down the jacket and it should ship tomorrow!!  Thank you, thank you for the Intel ladies and special thanks to Pocketbook Pup for posting that shot of the tag.  He said it was the "it" jacket of the season so I think he would have found it either way but having the style # certainly sped things along.


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> The power of tpf!!  Thanks to you wonderful ladies my "magical" SA was able to track down the jacket and it should ship tomorrow!!  Thank you, thank you for the Intel ladies and special thanks to Pocketbook Pup for posting that shot of the tag.  He said it was the "it" jacket of the season so I think he would have found it either way but having the style # certainly sped things along.



Yayyy!!! So happy for you! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## tonkamama

meridian said:


> Thank you so much!!  This is so helpful!  I have a SA that I've worked with at the Beverly Hills boutique, I'll reach out to him to see if he will put me on the list. It's quite unlike me to buy something sight unseen and without trying it on but you ladies are the best advertisement for Chanel!


Thanks for your sweet compliment.  I bought mine from NM, then my Chanel called me few days too late...so both Boutiue and NM carry this style.  The issue is finding your size....  Good luck dear


----------



## tonkamama

meridian said:


> The power of tpf!!  Thanks to you wonderful ladies my "magical" SA was able to track down the jacket and it should ship tomorrow!!  Thank you, thank you for the Intel ladies and special thanks to Pocketbook Pup for posting that shot of the tag.  He said it was the "it" jacket of the season so I think he would have found it either way but having the style # certainly sped things along.


how wonderful!!  Congrats on getting this classic beauty


----------



## tonkamama

gracekelly said:


> Issues
> View attachment 3388807


Looks great!  Love how you wore the brooch on your jacket.


----------



## footlocker

I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?


----------



## EmileH

footlocker said:


> I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?



Congratulations! It is more fitted. I don't think it's you. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

I called 4 stores today looking for ankle strap two tone pumps like my black ones. I finally found a pair at Nordstrom in Seattle. Except I think they are actually the runway sling backs from the brasserie collection and not the ankle straps pumps that I favor. For those of you who have the sling backs are they called the coco halter? 

Oh well, if so I suppose I'll consider myself lucky to have them and give them a try. I have avoided them because I'm afraid of the straps slipping but maybe they will be ok. They are pretty.


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I called 4 stores today looking for ankle strap two tone pumps like my black ones. I finally found a pair at Nordstrom in Seattle. Except I think they are actually the runway sling backs from the brasserie collection and not the ankle straps pumps that I favor. For those of you who have the sling backs are they called the coco halter?
> 
> Oh well, if so I suppose I'll consider myself lucky to have them and give them a try. I have avoided them because I'm afraid of the straps slipping but maybe they will be ok. They are pretty.


The brasserie sling backs are called "Slings" on the box


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> The brasserie sling backs are called "Slings" on the box



Thanks! I guess I'll wait to see what actually arrives next week. [emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

All the beautiful mod shots of the Paris Rome black jacket are making me want one, even though I had decided I was happy with my cruise jacket and it would be too warm for my climate... Must be strong...


----------



## footlocker

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! It is more fitted. I don't think it's you. [emoji4]



Thank you very much for the consolation, PP, you are very kind.


----------



## Chimel

Pocketbookpup and tonkamama- your looks are wonderful

I was tempted by the little black jacket today but I have another similar one and couldn't justify getting another chanel black jacket. I can't get enough of the eye candy though. Love all the mod pics.


----------



## tonkamama

Chimel said:


> Pocketbookpup and tonkamama- your looks are wonderful
> 
> I was tempted by the little black jacket today but I have another similar one and couldn't justify getting another chanel black jacket. I can't get enough of the eye candy though. Love all the mod pics.


Thank you so much.  I was longing for a classic little Chanel black jacket since last year, so happy with my purchases and I will be good for the next few years...


----------



## tonkamama

footlocker said:


> I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?


Love it!   So chic on you


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



I love the jacket and that skirt. Looks amazing on you. No wonder you are in heaven!!  I'm your age and I like the length of the dress as it is. Since the cut is a bit looser, I think it would look less chic if it were longer. And the opaque black tights lengthen the look. #livingvicariously thru you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! I guess I'll wait to see what actually arrives next week. [emoji4]



I'm so happy with the two-tone slings I bought them in black as well to spare the beige a little from overwear!
Good heel and the black are even better as I got a C in my normal size apparently for a little wider foot..The beige I had to take 1/2 up as they were sold out and now put a little sole to avoid slipping off. 
So you have to try them on!


----------



## Pourquoipas

footlocker said:


> I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?



It's quite fitted around the upper arm and not extensible so it might be your biceps [emoji23]


----------



## footlocker

Pourquoipas said:


> It's quite fitted around the upper arm and not extensible so it might be your biceps [emoji23]



LOL...I wish i have strong biceps....


----------



## footlocker

tonkamama said:


> Love it!   So chic on you


Thank you! =)


----------



## EmileH

Chimel said:


> Pocketbookpup and tonkamama- your looks are wonderful
> 
> I was tempted by the little black jacket today but I have another similar one and couldn't justify getting another chanel black jacket. I can't get enough of the eye candy though. Love all the mod pics.





tonkamama said:


> Thank you so much.  I was longing for a classic little Chanel black jacket since last year, so happy with my purchases and I will be good for the next few years...





Lisab68 said:


> I love the jacket and that skirt. Looks amazing on you. No wonder you are in heaven!!  I'm your age and I like the length of the dress as it is. Since the cut is a bit looser, I think it would look less chic if it were longer. And the opaque black tights lengthen the look. #livingvicariously thru you lovely ladies!!





Pourquoipas said:


> I'm so happy with the two-tone slings I bought them in black as well to spare the beige a little from overwear!
> Good heel and the black are even better as I got a C in my normal size apparently for a little wider foot..The beige I had to take 1/2 up as they were sold out and now put a little sole to avoid slipping off.
> So you have to try them on!



Thank you for your kinds words.

Tonkamama, I hope I'm done for a few years too. This season really put a dent in my wallet.

PP I'm curious to see which pair actually shows up next week. I'll definitely try whichever pair they sent.


----------



## HADASSA

Can anyone please identify what season this jacket is from ? Thank you 
Is it even still available pre-owned?
[Photo credits Daily Mail]


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> Can anyone please identify what season this jacket is from ? Thank you
> Is it even still available pre-owned?
> [Photo credits Daily Mail]
> 
> View attachment 3389731



This might well be the LbJ from C11 if the buttons gunmetal are covered with leather. It's a light tweed, quite fitted. I can't see the buttons clearly but it's exactly the same fit and tweed. 4 pockets down.
It would be good for a warmer climate for fall/ winter!  Lighter than the prefall Paris in Rome.
You'll find that preowned at around 7-8K as it's collector's item from the book of the LbJ


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> This might well be the LbJ from C11 if the buttons gunmetal are covered with leather. It's a light tweed, quite fitted. I can't see the buttons clearly but it's exactly the same fit and tweed. 4 pockets down.
> It would be good for a warmer climate for fall/ winter!  Lighter than the prefall Paris in Rome.
> You'll find that preowned at around 7-8K as it's collector's item from the book of the LbJ


Thank you pourquoipas  but am I going to be able to wear at night in my climate (around 20 degress celsius)? And can you please guide me as to where to start to look?

Best pic of close-up of buttons  I love this material


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi all knowing ladies.... I am looking for this in size 40, but both saks and bergdorf are sold out of it.... Wld you please recommend a salesperson somewhere else? I am desperate and determined!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> Thank you pourquoipas  but am I going to be able to wear at night in my climate (around 20 degress celsius)? And can you please guide me as to where to start to look?
> 
> Best pic of close-up of buttons  I love this material
> 
> View attachment 3389835



It's C11.
If your mind is set on this one you have to wait, it's collector's as I said, maybe less so as the prefall in black is there now but I doubt it as it's 4 pockets below which is nice, pictured by Roitfeld and more versatile as it's lighter. Maybe on VC as there a quite some sold in the past but be careful with buying preowned.
I only wanted the black prefall as well now to have a matching skirt I don't have for C11.

Why don't you try to find the C16 black, I wore mine today at 25 celsius, it's fine if you don't sit in full sun. As I said before one german seller has a 38 on eBay now but I don't know your size and that one can't be made to fit.

If you can't find what you want try to be patient. Your jacket will either be issued or comes your way for sure!


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> It's C11.
> If your mind is set on this one you have to wait, it's collector's as I said, maybe less so as the prefall in black is there now but I doubt it as it's 4 pockets below which is nice, pictured by Roitlin and more versatile as it's lighter. Maybe on VC as there a quite some sold in the past but be careful with buying preowned.
> I only wanted the black prefall as well now to have a matching skirt I don't have for C11.
> 
> Why don't you try to find the C16 black, I wore mine today at 25 celsius, it's fine if you don't sit in full sun. As I said before one german seller has a 38 on eBay now but I don't know your size and that one can't be made to fit.
> 
> If you can't find what you want try to be patient. Your jacket will either be issued or comes your way for sure!


Thank you for your sage advice pourquoipas. Sadly, patience has never been one of my virtues


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> It's C11.
> If your mind is set on this one you have to wait, it's collector's as I said, maybe less so as the prefall in black is there now but I doubt it as it's 4 pockets below which is nice, pictured by Roitlin and more versatile as it's lighter. Maybe on VC as there a quite some sold in the past but be careful with buying preowned.
> I only wanted the black prefall as well now to have a matching skirt I don't have for C11.
> 
> Why don't you try to find the C16 black, I wore mine today at 25 celsius, it's fine if you don't sit in full sun. As I said before one german seller has a 38 on eBay now but I don't know your size and that one can't be made to fit.
> 
> If you can't find what you want try to be patient. Your jacket will either be issued or comes your way for sure!



I can fully understand[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## meridian

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your sage advice pourquoipas. Sadly, patience has never been one of my virtues



HADASSA, IF you're interested in the C16 LBJ I can tell you that there are a few still out there. If not, I really hope your 11C jacket finds you!!


----------



## HADASSA

meridian said:


> HADASSA, IF you're interested in the C16 LBJ I can tell you that there are a few still out there. If not, I really hope your 11C jacket finds you!!


Thank you *meridian 
*
It's so hard when you want something that you missed 

I actually learnt something from my Chanel SA who used to be at SAKS. He said that when the collection (eg Cruise)
is featured in a warm place (like 11C was in St. Tropez), the pieces would be more appropriate for warm weather.


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> I can fully understand[emoji38][emoji38]


 Why can't this be as easy as VCA


----------



## zaraha

Sunnycalif said:


> I stopped by my local boutique today and tried on a few jackets they had for presale. I didn't get to take pic of the one in size 34 which is the one I ended up getting. It's going to be my first black Chanel jacket, what do you ladies think? The one in the picture is size 36. Thx in advanced, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3385446
> View attachment 3385447



Jacket looks great on you! I also bought this on sale,  I'm going to remove those shoulder things.  I bought it over phone so didn't get a chance to try it and hoping it has enough space to adjust the sizing.  I do remember my SA mention some cruise jackets that came out didn't have generous space for sizing.  
Also this thread moves so fast and I'm loving everyone's pieces and opinions! [emoji173]️


----------



## Freckles1

footlocker said:


> I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?



I went up a size - it's got to be comfy/casual.


----------



## lasttotheparty

zaraha said:


> Jacket looks great on you! I also bought this on sale,  I'm going to remove those shoulder things.  I bought it over phone so didn't get a chance to try it and hoping it has enough space to adjust the sizing.  I do remember my SA mention some cruise jackets that came out didn't have generous space for sizing.
> Also this thread moves so fast and I'm loving everyone's pieces and opinions! [emoji173]️



I tried this jacket on in pink. I found the sizing to be very generous.


----------



## tonkamama

xiaoxiao said:


> View attachment 3389843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all knowing ladies.... I am looking for this in size 40, but both saks and bergdorf are sold out of it.... Wld you please recommend a salesperson somewhere else? I am desperate and determined!!! Thanks!!


I think I saw this jacket on sale at NM ... Please call NM and see if they have it in your size.. 40% off!


----------



## marielyse

Hi Ari - here is the longer skirt for the Paris Rome LBJ. It's the best photo I can get for now (not good at selfies and DH is no help). I probably won't wear it much with the matching jacket but it's nice to have the option of a suit.


----------



## EmileH

marielyse said:


> Hi Ari - here is the longer skirt for the Paris Rome LBJ. It's the best photo I can get for now (not good at selfies and DH is no help). I probably won't wear it much with the matching jacket but it's nice to have the option of a suit.



Hi, do you have the style number or a photo of the tag? That's not the skirt that I was sold and was told was the long version. I like it better. Thanks


----------



## zaraha

marielyse said:


> Hi Ari - here is the longer skirt for the Paris Rome LBJ. It's the best photo I can get for now (not good at selfies and DH is no help). I probably won't wear it much with the matching jacket but it's nice to have the option of a suit.



I like this length professional and classy!


----------



## aki_sato

Hi ladies,
I've been admiring all your Paris in Rome LBJ and finally got a call from my SA to say they received the longer zipper version.

I tried 38 and the shoulder is quite fitted (not a surprise as I have a really broad shoulder). She suggested to take in the back to fit me better which I like and... the length of the sleeve!

I actually like the length on me but she recommended to better shorten it. I wasn't allowed to take pictures (!!!) to show how it is on me.

Without shortening it, it sits lower than my wrist - just like this on Miranda (wish I had her body : D) and my SA said to shorten so it sits just after my wrist. 

I tried to see some pics and it seems some ladies have it longer and some on the wrist.

Do you have any preference or for the ladies that have it sitting on the wrist, it's not possible to lengthen the sleeve?

Interested to hear your thoughts!

: )


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128


PBP just gorgeous! Love the suit on you, very elegant!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> One more. I can't resist. And then I think I'll faint with happiness.
> 
> View attachment 3388142


Love the dress with lower heels - it has this young vibe.very French!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm so glad I got the skirt. Last photo I swear. With a cashmere sweater set for a more casual look. And finally my puppy looking incredibly bored and depressed. I must go rub his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388216
> View attachment 3388217


Poor puppy, very cute[emoji3]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Found this picture for you, wouldn't these pants be nice on you with the black tweed ? But it's not really office style so it's just an idea..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388514


PO, thank you, I'd never dare to wear these pants [emoji15]


Karenaellen said:


> ODJ:  the new black jacket with Bouchra Jarrar trou and sweater; Louboutin pumps.  Getting slightly savvier with the selfies.


Very fashion forward! Like it!


gracekelly said:


> Issues
> View attachment 3388807


GraceKelly congrats on your jacket! 


ladysarah said:


> Ari, I love the skirt and jacket on you  TBH, not liking the stockings with this outfit
> Not provocative at all but the clear band where your skin shows is not allowing a smooth flow
> and somehow chops the look.
> 
> Would you happen to have the code for the skirt? This is my kind of style


So many lovely looks and I missed his one which is really stunning. Absolutely Love this fitted jacket.[/QUOTE]

Thank you Ladysarah, you're too kind to me! 
Please excuse me if I missed anyone, it has been very busy week at work [emoji4]


----------



## ari

footlocker said:


> I am so happy!  Finally my local store has received this jacket in my size.  No alteration needed.  But I find this jacket is a fitted one because sometimes I can wear size 42.....or I gained weight?


Congrats footlocker! It looks great on you!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I called 4 stores today looking for ankle strap two tone pumps like my black ones. I finally found a pair at Nordstrom in Seattle. Except I think they are actually the runway sling backs from the brasserie collection and not the ankle straps pumps that I favor. For those of you who have the sling backs are they called the coco halter?
> 
> Oh well, if so I suppose I'll consider myself lucky to have them and give them a try. I have avoided them because I'm afraid of the straps slipping but maybe they will be ok. They are pretty.


Please do try the slingbacks, you'll love them, they do not slip, surpassingly! 


marielyse said:


> Hi Ari - here is the longer skirt for the Paris Rome LBJ. It's the best photo I can get for now (not good at selfies and DH is no help). I probably won't wear it much with the matching jacket but it's nice to have the option of a suit.



Thank you so much dear Marielyse! The skirt looks amazing on you! The photo is very good, DH hates taking pictures too[emoji6] I think with the jacket it will look smashing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

marielyse said:


> Hi Ari - here is the longer skirt for the Paris Rome LBJ. It's the best photo I can get for now (not good at selfies and DH is no help). I probably won't wear it much with the matching jacket but it's nice to have the option of a suit.



I much like this longer version on you as it's ladylike but it wasn't available and maybe I hope somehow the shorter does makes me feel if not look younger[emoji848][emoji12]


----------



## Freckles1

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3390572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I've been admiring all your Paris in Rome LBJ and finally got a call from my SA to say they received the longer zipper version.
> 
> I tried 38 and the shoulder is quite fitted (not a surprise as I have a really broad shoulder). She suggested to take in the back to fit me better which I like and... the length of the sleeve!
> 
> I actually like the length on me but she recommended to better shorten it. I wasn't allowed to take pictures (!!!) to show how it is on me.
> 
> Without shortening it, it sits lower than my wrist - just like this on Miranda (wish I had her body : D) and my SA said to shorten so it sits just after my wrist.
> 
> I tried to see some pics and it seems some ladies have it longer and some on the wrist.
> 
> Do you have any preference or for the ladies that have it sitting on the wrist, it's not possible to lengthen the sleeve?
> 
> Interested to hear your thoughts!
> 
> : )



I am like you - broad shoulders. I got the 40. The sleeves were way too long on me. I actually had them shortened to the length your showering on Miranda. I like a longer sleeve


----------



## marielyse

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, do you have the style number or a photo of the tag? That's not the skirt that I was sold and was told was the long version. I like it better. Thanks



Pocketbook Pup - here is a photo of the tag. I also tried on the longer A line skirt but since I already have enough Chanel skirts in that shape, I chose the longer pencil skirt instead. Your skirt is beautiful though with the matching trim at the hemline!


----------



## poohbag

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3390572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I've been admiring all your Paris in Rome LBJ and finally got a call from my SA to say they received the longer zipper version.
> 
> I tried 38 and the shoulder is quite fitted (not a surprise as I have a really broad shoulder). She suggested to take in the back to fit me better which I like and... the length of the sleeve!
> 
> I actually like the length on me but she recommended to better shorten it. I wasn't allowed to take pictures (!!!) to show how it is on me.
> 
> Without shortening it, it sits lower than my wrist - just like this on Miranda (wish I had her body : D) and my SA said to shorten so it sits just after my wrist.
> 
> I tried to see some pics and it seems some ladies have it longer and some on the wrist.
> 
> Do you have any preference or for the ladies that have it sitting on the wrist, it's not possible to lengthen the sleeve?
> 
> Interested to hear your thoughts!
> 
> : )


Congrats!  Mine arrived yesterday. The sleeves extend past my wrists as well like Miranda's. I'm just gonna leave them the way it is although perhaps a tad shorter may look neater on me but it's too much of a hassle to go into the local store and get it altered (I phone ordered with my out of state SA). I have another cruise black jacket with little gold and silver tweed bits that's a boxier cut with bracelet length sleeves so I suppose it's good they are more different!


----------



## marielyse

zaraha said:


> I like this length professional and classy!





Pourquoipas said:


> I much like this longer version on you as it's ladylike but it wasn't available and maybe I hope somehow the shorter does makes me feel if not look younger[emoji848][emoji12]






ari said:


> Congrats footlocker! It looks great on you!
> 
> Please do try the slingbacks, you'll love them, they do not slip, surpassingly!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Marielyse! The skirt looks amazing on you! The photo is very good, DH hates taking pictures too[emoji6] I think with the jacket it will look smashing!



Thanks everyone!  I do agree that the shorter skirt is younger looking. I think I can convince myself that I don't really need it...LOL


----------



## EmileH

marielyse said:


> Pocketbook Pup - here is a photo of the tag. I also tried on the longer A line skirt but since I already have enough Chanel skirts in that shape, I chose the longer pencil skirt instead. Your skirt is beautiful though with the matching trim at the hemline!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## footlocker

ari said:


> Congrats footlocker! It looks great on you!
> 
> Please do try the slingbacks, you'll love them, they do not slip, surpassingly!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much dear Marielyse! The skirt looks amazing on you! The photo is very good, DH hates taking pictures too[emoji6] I think with the jacket it will look smashing!


 Thanks thanks ari!


----------



## footlocker

Freckles1 said:


> I went up a size - it's got to be comfy/casual.


Yeah!  I think this jacket is a fitted one,,,,up a size is more comfortable


----------



## EmileH

Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958



Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji41]
You'll enjoy this the whole summer for sure!

Picked up my prefall black jacket today, it's perfect, I prefer it now to the gold tweed but that's only because it doesn't feel so much like winter. I could have worn it today, it's rainy and cold. I also got to very light cashmire jumpers at the sale at Eric Bompard to wear with the tweed so I'm following your advice[emoji3] and two tops and a matching skirt to the prespring multicolour tweed jacket at the Chanel sale so now I promised to myself to keep my wallet shut for a very very long time!!!
I'm working this week-end, so I'll post some pics later.
By the way the Cruise one size up as you got it now has a nice casual look and it's really matching so many basics so I'm sure you'll bring the price per wear to a minimum!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Here I am again in my cruise jacket.  It is the perfect travel jacket. Love it!!  Going to try and check out the sale when I get to Dublin


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji41]
> You'll enjoy this the whole summer for sure!
> 
> Picked up my prefall black jacket today, it's perfect, I prefer it now to the gold tweed but that's only because it doesn't feel so much like winter. I could have worn it today, it's rainy and cold. I also got to very light cashmire jumpers at the sale at Eric Bompard to wear with the tweed so I'm following your advice[emoji3] and two tops and a matching skirt to the prespring multicolour tweed jacket at the Chanel sale so now I promised to myself to keep my wallet shut for a very very long time!!!
> I'm working this week-end, so I'll post some pics later.
> By the way the Cruise one size up as you got it now has a nice casual look and it's really matching so many basics so I'm sure you'll bring the price per wear to a minimum!!!





gracekelly said:


> Here I am again in my cruise jacket.  It is the perfect travel jacket. Love it!!  Going to try and check out the sale when I get to Dublin
> 
> View attachment 3390971



PP, can't wait to see your purchases. The multicolor suit is going to be incredible. 

Gracekelly you look wonderful again. Hope you are having a fabulous time.[emoji4]


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> Here I am again in my cruise jacket.  It is the perfect travel jacket. Love it!!  Going to try and check out the sale when I get to Dublin
> 
> View attachment 3390971


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Here I am again in my cruise jacket.  It is the perfect travel jacket. Love it!!  Going to try and check out the sale when I get to Dublin
> 
> View attachment 3390971



Perfect again, love your H bracelet with your jacket! Have a great day in Dublin[emoji256]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958


Glad you found one - it is perfect for cool but not cold weather. Enjoy it, it looks great on you!!



gracekelly said:


> Here I am again in my cruise jacket.  It is the perfect travel jacket. Love it!!  Going to try and check out the sale when I get to Dublin
> 
> View attachment 3390971



Looks great on you!  These pictures are inspiring me to wear mine more often...


----------



## halliehallie

I just got this jacket on sale, but would like to know how I should store it. It's lesage, so it's super delicate. I'm worried the fabric from other jackets will pull at this jacket. Should I just put it in a clear garment bag? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3391217
> 
> 
> I just got this jacket on sale, but would like to know how I should store it. It's lesage, so it's super delicate. I'm worried the fabric from other jackets will pull at this jacket. Should I just put it in a clear garment bag? Thanks, everyone!



I put mine in the Chanel bag in the beginning but ,forgot' to wear it so now I just hang it to enjoy it more often. It's not a bad idea to use a clear bag if it's breathable enough.
How will you wear it? I must admit I only have tried mine with a navy shift dress or a white skater dress so it's definetely not my most worn jacket! But it's very beautiful and detailed. I had mine taken in at the back to have a less pronounced bomber jacket fit.
You can repair yourself all pulled threads with a crochet needle so don't worry about it to much!
And I had them add some extra Camelia silk lining put under the wristband not to catch my bracelets constantly, that worked well with no harm to the style.


----------



## aki_sato

Freckles1 said:


> I am like you - broad shoulders. I got the 40. The sleeves were way too long on me. I actually had them shortened to the length your showering on Miranda. I like a longer sleeve


Thank you for your input! Yes, I love the longer sleeve so I think I'm gonna leave it as it is when the shorter version comes in!
Please share some pics! I'm loving this jacket so much - love to see modelling pics of you chic ladies! : )


----------



## aki_sato

poohbag said:


> Congrats!  Mine arrived yesterday. The sleeves extend past my wrists as well like Miranda's. I'm just gonna leave them the way it is although perhaps a tad shorter may look neater on me but it's too much of a hassle to go into the local store and get it altered (I phone ordered with my out of state SA). I have another cruise black jacket with little gold and silver tweed bits that's a boxier cut with bracelet length sleeves so I suppose it's good they are more different!


Oh congrats to you too!!! Mine hasn't arrived yet! : ) I tried the longer version for the size as apparently my local boutique would only receive 3 pieces. She wanted to make sure that once the jackets arrive she would put my size aside and I don't miss out : )
So probably the reason I couldn't take pics!

Yes exactly my thought! Shorter sleeve looks neater! I would wear it casually mostly so I think longer sleeves is more edgier : )

Please post pics!!! Love to see the beautiful jacket on you!!


----------



## aki_sato

I'm sorry I don't have advise to share but want to say congrats for the beautiful score!!
Love the jacket!! So envious of you! : )


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3391217
> 
> 
> I just got this jacket on sale, but would like to know how I should store it. It's lesage, so it's super delicate. I'm worried the fabric from other jackets will pull at this jacket. Should I just put it in a clear garment bag? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## halliehallie

Pourquoipas said:


> I put mine in the Chanel bag in the beginning but ,forgot' to wear it so now I just hang it to enjoy it more often. It's not a bad idea to use a clear bag if it's breathable enough.
> How will you wear it? I must admit I only have tried mine with a navy shift dress or a white skater dress so it's definetely not my most worn jacket! But it's very beautiful and detailed. I had mine taken in at the back to have a less pronounced bomber jacket fit.
> You can repair yourself all pulled threads with a crochet needle so don't worry about it to much!
> And I had them add some extra Camelia silk lining put under the wristband not to catch my bracelets constantly, that worked well with no harm to the style.



Thank you!! That is some wonderful advice! I wonder if I should take it in as well.., hmmm..

I'm a mom of two young kids, so I usually wear leggings or leggings that look like jeans with a tshirt. I throw a Chanel jacket on top. Otherwise, I look like a slob! Although, the weather in Socal has been too hot to wear jackets lately.


----------



## halliehallie

aki_sato said:


> I'm sorry I don't have advise to share but want to say congrats for the beautiful score!!
> Love the jacket!! So envious of you! : )



Thank you, Aki!! I got super lucky!


----------



## ailoveresale

halliehallie said:


> I'm a mom of two young kids, so I usually wear leggings or leggings that look like jeans with a tshirt. I throw a Chanel jacket on top. Otherwise, I look like a slob! Although, the weather in Socal has been too hot to wear jackets lately.



Me too! I usually wear skinny jeans and a shirt. I was probably one of the few people loving the unseasonably cold weather up until last week because it meant I could wear a jacket every day! [emoji38]


----------



## halliehallie

ailoveresale said:


> Me too! I usually wear skinny jeans and a shirt. I was probably one of the few people loving the unseasonably cold weather up until last week because it meant I could wear a jacket every day! [emoji38]



I know! I want cold weather too! 

This is why I love Chanel jackets. You can look super chic by throwing a single jacket on on top of casual clothes.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> I know! I want cold weather too!
> 
> This is why I love Chanel jackets. You can look super chic by throwing a single jacket on on top of casual clothes.



Congrats on your jacket. It's really beautiful.


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, can I check the prices of the Paris Rome jackets in US?
If I'm not mistaken I read the shorter version is USD$5100? Is this with the tax?

Thank you!


----------



## aki_sato

halliehallie said:


> Thank you, Aki!! I got super lucky!


Congrats!!! Enjoy and wear it well! : )


----------



## aki_sato

halliehallie said:


> Thank you!! That is some wonderful advice! I wonder if I should take it in as well.., hmmm..
> 
> I'm a mom of two young kids, so I usually wear leggings or leggings that look like jeans with a tshirt. I throw a Chanel jacket on top. Otherwise, I look like a slob! Although, the weather in Socal has been too hot to wear jackets lately.


Lol the same! 
I'm a mother of one and everyday I try telling myself to be accountable on how I look - otherwise I will just wear my trackie and sneaker everywhere!! X)


----------



## divababe

Hi ladies, love all your finds recently! I am anxiously waiting for my sale items to arrive and will share soon! I have one question about my cruise jackets. I have the black and the beige. I am going to get both cleaned; however, given the beige one has pink pearl beads, doesn't that have to be cleaned with professional services who cleaned pearls? I haven't thought this through and didn't know if any of you have already sent yours to be cleaned already and can give some advice. I don't have a boutique near by, so I can't ask them. Thank you!!!


----------



## poohbag

aki_sato said:


> Oh congrats to you too!!! Mine hasn't arrived yet! : ) I tried the longer version for the size as apparently my local boutique would only receive 3 pieces. She wanted to make sure that once the jackets arrive she would put my size aside and I don't miss out : )
> So probably the reason I couldn't take pics!
> 
> Yes exactly my thought! Shorter sleeve looks neater! I would wear it casually mostly so I think longer sleeves is more edgier : )
> 
> Please post pics!!! Love to see the beautiful jacket on you!!



That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.


----------



## poohbag

Omg those are huge! Sorry still trying to figure out the new site!


----------



## hedgwin99

aki_sato said:


> Lol the same!
> I'm a mother of one and everyday I try telling myself to be accountable on how I look - otherwise I will just wear my trackie and sneaker everywhere!! X)



Depends on your state. Certain state have no sales tax charge on clothing. Or you can try to order thru BG or Hirsch. I believe in both places if you don't live in NY you don't get hit with tax. Or if you live in a state that does not have a chanel boutique .. I believe you don't need to pay sales tax if you order thru chanel boutique


----------



## tonkamama

As for me, I never alter my sleeve length and prefer how it looks in the picture, cus when I raise my arms the sleeves will look weird and short on me if I have them shorten above my wrist. I would suggest wait and see how you feel and like the original sleeve length on you.  You can always have them done later.  



aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3390572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> I've been admiring all your Paris in Rome LBJ and finally got a call from my SA to say they received the longer zipper version.
> 
> I tried 38 and the shoulder is quite fitted (not a surprise as I have a really broad shoulder). She suggested to take in the back to fit me better which I like and... the length of the sleeve!
> 
> I actually like the length on me but she recommended to better shorten it. I wasn't allowed to take pictures (!!!) to show how it is on me.
> 
> Without shortening it, it sits lower than my wrist - just like this on Miranda (wish I had her body : D) and my SA said to shorten so it sits just after my wrist.
> 
> I tried to see some pics and it seems some ladies have it longer and some on the wrist.
> 
> Do you have any preference or for the ladies that have it sitting on the wrist, it's not possible to lengthen the sleeve?
> 
> Interested to hear your thoughts!
> 
> : )


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958


Pocketbook Pup ~ You look gorgeous, so inspiring


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Pocketbook Pup ~ You look gorgeous, so inspiring



Thank you. You are so sweet.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I think sleeve length is personal preference. Textbook length goes a bit longer than I like. I like this length because I think it looks better on me. It's more comfortable, I don't feel like I'm wearing my mother's jacket. And somehow I feel like it makes the jacket look more tailored or well fitting on me. Plus I like how it shows my bracelets especially when I bend my arms. But it's really personal preference. They will do whatever you want. They specifically argued against true bracelet sleeves though as they feel that it ruins the jacket.





Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry to jump in, for me sleevelength is about proportions, I asked to shorten all but the C16 as I look much broader with long arms and I'm not sure but if one is petite wouldn't it look better to have more of your hands and some wristbone showing elegantly?
> On the other hand that slimfit could look outgrown like some of the extraslim men suit's looking like they wore their confirmation suit again !
> The Chanel boutique only alters what you whish for or gives recommandations I don't always follow, you're the customer in the end.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I think sleeve length is personal preference. Textbook length goes a bit longer than I like. I like this length because I think it looks better on me. It's more comfortable, I don't feel like I'm wearing my mother's jacket. And somehow I feel like it makes the jacket look more tailored or well fitting on me. Plus I like how it shows my bracelets especially when I bend my arms. But it's really personal preference. They will do whatever you want. They specifically argued against true bracelet sleeves though as they feel that it ruins the jacket.



Thank you PbP and PQP! I appreciate both of your input on the sleeves and I'm happy to see more discussion on the subject in the thread. I've always left mine a little long because I like the edgier look, but I'm a stickler for skirt and pant length proportions. I'm glad it's a personal choice for most and the Chanel tailors aren't advocating a certain length. I've always purchased from NM so I was very curious how they do it at the boutique.
So......thanks to Pocketbookpup and all the enabling on this thread, I was thrilled to find the pre fall black jacket by total chance, in my size. I was only half heartedly looking, but there it was and it was love as soon as I slipped it on.I  haven't purchased a new piece of Chanel in years, but this is a really great forever and versatile piece. I'm so excited! Thanks to all of you!!! 
I'm wondering if the sizing for Chanel has changed over the years, most of my older pieces ( 2002-2010) are a 36 or 38, while in this jacket, the 34 is perfect. Since a lot of you are saying it ran small, I keep trying it on to make sure fits . The tailor at NM assured me it can be let out if I ever need it. They also had the beautiful gold tweed in a 36 and a 38 if anyone is interested, both the button and zip style.


----------



## dharma

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391594
> View attachment 3391593
> 
> 
> That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.



Wow! You look fantastic! I love this jacket casually styled, it's how I will mostly wear mine.


----------



## zaraha

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391594
> View attachment 3391593
> 
> 
> That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.



Poobag, jacket looks great on you! Did you get yours regular size? I still can't believe I'm allergic to this jacket lol.  Hope they make this in Cotton tweed upcoming seasons!


----------



## hermesBB

Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales. 
This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt. 





This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.




This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat. 




These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.









The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me. 



So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt


----------



## hermesBB

Here come the Sales items:
Very elegant coat and great for formal events. Fits like a glove AND on sale! 






This is how it looks on the model:



Surprisingly this long navy cardigan is also on sale and in my size. I had to have it. Goes with everything. 



Another shorter sleeve length black cardigan wearing with M Missoni lurex dress




This black jacket was surprisingly beautiful and fitting when tried on; and it's ON SALE. I had to have it... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






A close up of the jacket with the vintage Ciner necklace and earrings set from 1960's 



Hope you gals enjoy these and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales.
> This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt.
> View attachment 3391764
> 
> View attachment 3391766
> 
> 
> This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.
> 
> View attachment 3391772
> 
> 
> This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 3391774
> 
> 
> These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.
> View attachment 3391781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391784
> 
> 
> The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me.
> View attachment 3391804
> 
> 
> So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt
> View attachment 3391806



Congrats HermèsBB on your beautiful tweeds. I  love everything especially the first jacket and the last coat! It's so nice to see different styles that appear less often, hope you'll post some mod shots!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Here come the Sales items:
> Very elegant coat and great for formal events. Fits like a glove AND on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3391818
> 
> View attachment 3391819
> 
> 
> This is how it looks on the model:
> View attachment 3391833
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this long navy cardigan is also on sale and in my size. I had to have it. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3391825
> 
> 
> Another shorter sleeve length black cardigan wearing with M Missoni lurex dress
> View attachment 3391826
> View attachment 3391826
> 
> 
> This black jacket was surprisingly beautiful and fitting when tried on; and it's ON SALE. I had to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> 
> A close up of the jacket with the vintage Ciner necklace and earrings set from 1960's
> View attachment 3391828
> 
> 
> Hope you gals enjoy these and thanks for letting me share!



Another stylish coat and jacket, congrats!


----------



## poohbag

dharma said:


> Wow! You look fantastic! I love this jacket casually styled, it's how I will mostly wear mine.



Thank you! It's great to be able to dress it up or down. Enjoy yours!


----------



## poohbag

zaraha said:


> Poobag, jacket looks great on you! Did you get yours regular size? I still can't believe I'm allergic to this jacket lol.  Hope they make this in Cotton tweed upcoming seasons!


Thanks zaraha! I'm bummed for you that the material doesn't work! Hopefully another one in cotton tweed will come your way soon. I took it in my regular size and it fits great.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Thank you PbP and PQP! I appreciate both of your input on the sleeves and I'm happy to see more discussion on the subject in the thread. I've always left mine a little long because I like the edgier look, but I'm a stickler for skirt and pant length proportions. I'm glad it's a personal choice for most and the Chanel tailors aren't advocating a certain length. I've always purchased from NM so I was very curious how they do it at the boutique.
> So......thanks to Pocketbookpup and all the enabling on this thread, I was thrilled to find the pre fall black jacket by total chance, in my size. I was only half heartedly looking, but there it was and it was love as soon as I slipped it on.I  haven't purchased a new piece of Chanel in years, but this is a really great forever and versatile piece. I'm so excited! Thanks to all of you!!!
> I'm wondering if the sizing for Chanel has changed over the years, most of my older pieces ( 2002-2010) are a 36 or 38, while in this jacket, the 34 is perfect. Since a lot of you are saying it ran small, I keep trying it on to make sure fits . The tailor at NM assured me it can be let out if I ever need it. They also had the beautiful gold tweed in a 36 and a 38 if anyone is interested, both the button and zip style.



I have been shortening the sleeves on several jackets already in my closet. It is a question of comfort with some of them. I do agree that there are some styles that should be left alone as it will compromise the design of the piece.   I think sizing is all over the place.  There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958



Love how you are wearing it. The color blocking is so chic. I can't wait to try this when I get home.


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3391217
> 
> 
> I just got this jacket on sale, but would like to know how I should store it. It's lesage, so it's super delicate. I'm worried the fabric from other jackets will pull at this jacket. Should I just put it in a clear garment bag? Thanks, everyone!



So pretty!  I just keep mine Ina garment bag.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958



Lovely and elegant!


----------



## lasttotheparty

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391594
> View attachment 3391593
> 
> 
> That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.



Thanks for the style inspiration! I know it should be simple, but I'm having a hard time figuring what to wear under this jacket.


----------



## MSO13

hermesBB said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales.
> This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt.
> View attachment 3391764
> 
> View attachment 3391766
> 
> 
> This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.
> 
> View attachment 3391772
> 
> 
> This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 3391774
> 
> 
> These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.
> View attachment 3391781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391784
> 
> 
> The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me.
> View attachment 3391804
> 
> 
> So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt
> View attachment 3391806



HermesBB you have such fabulous taste, would you mind sharing the style number and tag from the first bell sleeve jacket? It looks like it has some H gold and gray tones in it? is that correct? I appreciate it!


----------



## aki_sato

tonkamama said:


> As for me, I never alter my sleeve length and prefer how it looks in the picture, cus when I raise my arms the sleeves will look weird and short on me if I have them shorten above my wrist. I would suggest wait and see how you feel and like the original sleeve length on you.  *You can always have them done later*.


Thank you for your input.
I actually would do that *raising the arms to see how it would look* when I try for the short version. Thank you! Never thought of that! : )


----------



## aki_sato

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391594
> View attachment 3391593
> 
> 
> That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.


You rock that jacket!!! *swoon  Looks amazing on you! Love it!
Yes, my SA said the shorter version should arrive this week. 

The reason I am asking is because I was comparing the price between US and Australia (I am in Sydney : ) and it's RRP $7500 (tax included). So converting your tax inclusive $5200 price is still cheaper to buy from US than here as it translate to AUD $7000  It's like our price is US price with 2 times tax inclusive.

When she told me the price of the other colour, I felt my jaw was to drop. It's a whopping AUD $12500 (= roughly USD $9250)


----------



## aki_sato

hedgwin99 said:


> Depends on your state. Certain state have no sales tax charge on clothing. Or you can try to order thru BG or Hirsch. I believe in both places if you don't live in NY you don't get hit with tax. Or if you live in a state that does not have a chanel boutique .. I believe you don't need to pay sales tax if you order thru chanel boutique


Thank you Hedgwin! I am in Australia. I was thinking buying from US and incurring the Australian custom will still be cheaper than paying local price!


----------



## ailoveresale

hermesBB said:


> Here come the Sales items:
> Very elegant coat and great for formal events. Fits like a glove AND on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3391818
> 
> View attachment 3391819
> 
> 
> This is how it looks on the model:
> View attachment 3391833
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this long navy cardigan is also on sale and in my size. I had to have it. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3391825
> 
> 
> Another shorter sleeve length black cardigan wearing with M Missoni lurex dress
> View attachment 3391826
> View attachment 3391826
> 
> 
> This black jacket was surprisingly beautiful and fitting when tried on; and it's ON SALE. I had to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> 
> A close up of the jacket with the vintage Ciner necklace and earrings set from 1960's
> View attachment 3391828
> 
> 
> Hope you gals enjoy these and thanks for letting me share!



Awesome finds from the sale! I also snagged that black jacket - couldn't believe it was included in the sale given how beautifully it fits. Can't wait to pick it up. Love the pop of color with the green jewelry!


----------



## Lisab68

dharma said:


> Thank you PbP and PQP! I appreciate both of your input on the sleeves and I'm happy to see more discussion on the subject in the thread. I've always left mine a little long because I like the edgier look, but I'm a stickler for skirt and pant length proportions. I'm glad it's a personal choice for most and the Chanel tailors aren't advocating a certain length. I've always purchased from NM so I was very curious how they do it at the boutique.
> So......thanks to Pocketbookpup and all the enabling on this thread, I was thrilled to find the pre fall black jacket by total chance, in my size. I was only half heartedly looking, but there it was and it was love as soon as I slipped it on.I  haven't purchased a new piece of Chanel in years, but this is a really great forever and versatile piece. I'm so excited! Thanks to all of you!!!
> I'm wondering if the sizing for Chanel has changed over the years, most of my older pieces ( 2002-2010) are a 36 or 38, while in this jacket, the 34 is perfect. Since a lot of you are saying it ran small, I keep trying it on to make sure fits . The tailor at NM assured me it can be let out if I ever need it. They also had the beautiful gold tweed in a 36 and a 38 if anyone is interested, both the button and zip style.



Dharma which NM were you at?


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales.
> This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt.
> View attachment 3391764
> 
> View attachment 3391766
> 
> 
> This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.
> 
> View attachment 3391772
> 
> 
> This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 3391774
> 
> 
> These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.
> View attachment 3391781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391784
> 
> 
> The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me.
> View attachment 3391804
> 
> 
> So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt
> View attachment 3391806



Gorgeous!!  What a haul!!


----------



## tonkamama

This is just amazing haul congrats, you look so chic in every outfits! 





hermesBB said:


> Here come the Sales items:
> Very elegant coat and great for formal events. Fits like a glove AND on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3391818
> 
> View attachment 3391819
> 
> 
> This is how it looks on the model:
> View attachment 3391833
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this long navy cardigan is also on sale and in my size. I had to have it. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3391825
> 
> 
> Another shorter sleeve length black cardigan wearing with M Missoni lurex dress
> View attachment 3391826
> View attachment 3391826
> 
> 
> This black jacket was surprisingly beautiful and fitting when tried on; and it's ON SALE. I had to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> 
> A close up of the jacket with the vintage Ciner necklace and earrings set from 1960's
> View attachment 3391828
> 
> 
> Hope you gals enjoy these and thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MightyBigRed

Pourquoipas said:


> Love both jackets on you, the second is puristic elegance.
> I'm usually more tempted by the jackets that shout Chanel or everyone is after so your beautiful choices are making me reconsider.
> 
> I wear them from morning to bedtime, any day.



I have the second jacket but in navy (first Chanel jacket purchase). It doesn't scream Chanel but is the most beautiful thing to wear in the world. I wear it with skirts/trousers for work and jeans for play.


----------



## MightyBigRed

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are modeling photos. First the gold skirt lengthened to its maximum length. And then with the jacket. Finally the dress which I did not alter at all. I tried it with sheer hose. I am thinking I would wear it with opaque tights and low heels like my Roger vivier for day and with sheer hose and higher heels for night. Any thoughts on the length? I'm 48. Would I get more use out of it if it was longer or would it look too frumpy?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388103
> View attachment 3388104
> View attachment 3388125
> View attachment 3388126
> View attachment 3388128



Love them all, especially the dress though. As a newbie to the world of Chanel clothes-is the dress an unusual style? And what sort of material is it? I often wear long sleeved shift dresses for work and it could be perfect provided the material is not too heavy.

Thanks!


----------



## hermesBB

First, thank you all for your kind comments. I've been a long time lurker and really with very limited selfie skills, errrrrr.... 



Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats HermèsBB on your beautiful tweeds. I  love everything especially the first jacket and the last coat! It's so nice to see different styles that appear less often, hope you'll post some mod shots!



I will try to do that. I always have problems lighting it up correctly. Especially for dark items.



MrsOwen3 said:


> HermesBB you have such fabulous taste, would you mind sharing the style number and tag from the first bell sleeve jacket? It looks like it has some H gold and gray tones in it? is that correct? I appreciate it!



Yes, you are absolutely right MrsOwen3.  The weave sort of reminds me of the H pattern now that you pointed out. It unlined and without chain, pretty light weight and NOT that expensive too! Highly recommend!  Here is the tag you asked for and a close-up of the fabric and button. 









ailoveresale said:


> Awesome finds from the sale! I also snagged that black jacket - couldn't believe it was included in the sale given how beautifully it fits. Can't wait to pick it up. Love the pop of color with the green jewelry!



We both are lucky. In US 34 usually goes in a blink of an eye. I'm so glad I can find many nice styles in Chanel in 34!!! 



Lisab68 said:


> Gorgeous!!  What a haul!!





tonkamama said:


> This is just amazing haul congrats, you look so chic in every outfits!



You, Ari and many others on this forum have an amazing collection and impeccable style! You gals are my Goddesses of inspiration!


----------



## EmileH

MightyBigRed said:


> Love them all, especially the dress though. As a newbie to the world of Chanel clothes-is the dress an unusual style? And what sort of material is it? I often wear long sleeved shift dresses for work and it could be perfect provided the material is not too heavy.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, the dress is a classic Chanel style. I have seen variations with long or short sleeves from older collections. The fabric is wool and the same as the Paris Rome black jacket. The lining is a thin breathable fabric which I think makes it feel very comfortable. If you tried any of the brasserie dresses from last year you know they were very heavy. This does not feel anywhere near as heavy. I love near Boston so I'm sure I will be able to wear it quite a bit. For people from warmer climates it would be more challenging. I hope that helps.


----------



## poohbag

lasttotheparty said:


> Thanks for the style inspiration! I know it should be simple, but I'm having a hard time figuring what to wear under this jacket.



Thanks! I'm going to try it out with different things at home since it's much too warm out to wear the jacket now. I figured solid color tees, shells, and blouses should do. I was inspired by Miranda's simple patterned top-will need to play around in the closet. Need to stalk her style feeds to see how she wears hers from now on! Oh I think the jacket should pair with a simple dress too!


----------



## poohbag

aki_sato said:


> You rock that jacket!!! *swoon  Looks amazing on you! Love it!
> Yes, my SA said the shorter version should arrive this week.
> 
> The reason I am asking is because I was comparing the price between US and Australia (I am in Sydney : ) and it's RRP $7500 (tax included). So converting your tax inclusive $5200 price is still cheaper to buy from US than here as it translate to AUD $7000  It's like our price is US price with 2 times tax inclusive.
> 
> When she told me the price of the other colour, I felt my jaw was to drop. It's a whopping AUD $12500 (= roughly USD $9250)



Aww aki thank you for your kind words. Yes I remember reading on the Chanel forum that Aussie tpfers have to pay a lot more for their flaps down under! Australia is such a beautiful country to live in though! Can't wait to see yours after it arrives!


----------



## dharma

Lisab68 said:


> Dharma which NM were you at?


I'll PM you, but any NM SA should be able to search for you. Good luck!


----------



## hermesBB

Two mod shots today: 
The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale) 










Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s


----------



## dharma

hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



Everything is just beautiful and you look so lovely! I love the long black coat from your previous post. It looks better on you than the mannequin.


----------



## Ici

hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



You are sooo lucky to have found that navy cardigan.  I paid full price for mine but wear it alot!  Love al your newins.


----------



## ari

Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



Love the first jacket with the choker pearls on you!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales.
> This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt.
> View attachment 3391764
> 
> View attachment 3391766
> 
> 
> This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.
> 
> View attachment 3391772
> 
> 
> This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 3391774
> 
> 
> These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.
> View attachment 3391781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391784
> 
> 
> The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me.
> View attachment 3391804
> 
> 
> So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt
> View attachment 3391806





hermesBB said:


> Here come the Sales items:
> Very elegant coat and great for formal events. Fits like a glove AND on sale!
> 
> View attachment 3391818
> 
> View attachment 3391819
> 
> 
> This is how it looks on the model:
> View attachment 3391833
> 
> 
> Surprisingly this long navy cardigan is also on sale and in my size. I had to have it. Goes with everything.
> View attachment 3391825
> 
> 
> Another shorter sleeve length black cardigan wearing with M Missoni lurex dress
> View attachment 3391826
> View attachment 3391826
> 
> 
> This black jacket was surprisingly beautiful and fitting when tried on; and it's ON SALE. I had to have it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> View attachment 3391827
> 
> 
> A close up of the jacket with the vintage Ciner necklace and earrings set from 1960's
> View attachment 3391828
> 
> 
> Hope you gals enjoy these and thanks for letting me share!





hermesBB said:


> First, thank you all for your kind comments. I've been a long time lurker and really with very limited selfie skills, errrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to do that. I always have problems lighting it up correctly. Especially for dark items.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are absolutely right MrsOwen3.  The weave sort of reminds me of the H pattern now that you pointed out. It unlined and without chain, pretty light weight and NOT that expensive too! Highly recommend!  Here is the tag you asked for and a close-up of the fabric and button.
> 
> View attachment 3392385
> 
> View attachment 3392386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We both are lucky. In US 34 usually goes in a blink of an eye. I'm so glad I can find many nice styles in Chanel in 34!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You, Ari and many others on this forum have an amazing collection and impeccable style! You gals are my Goddesses of inspiration!





hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



Amazing purchases HermesBB! Major congrats! Love each one of them! Love your accessories! The way you model your clothes is jus fabulous! I can't wait for more modeling pictures! 
Thank you for your kind compliment! I'm so boring compared to you! But my job requires a bit more conservative approach.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392808



Hi Ari, amazing how all those pieces can be put so nicely together! A good Chanel wardrobe is such a good basis to play with textures and looks.
Love your peeptoes for a ladylike touch!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Ari, amazing how all those pieces can be put so nicely together! A good Chanel wardrobe is such a good basis to play with textures and looks.
> Love your peeptoes for a ladylike touch!



Thank you Pourquoipas! I very rarely wear my jacket over the shoulders, but it is hot outside and chilly inside. The skirt is so great- heavy silk, but I just don't love it on me. 
Today I transferred the amount for the 2 blouses in London. Hopefully I'll get them by the end of the week.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392808



You look beautiful and elegant Ari. Love the skirt


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look beautiful and elegant Ari. Love the skirt



Thank you PP[emoji4]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cruise jacket taking its maiden voyage. Headed to dinner with friends. Thanks for your inspiration with this one everyone. I didn't see its versatility until I saw it on you guys.
> 
> View attachment 3390958



Great look PP! The jacket looks so well on you. Love how elegant and casual you wear it.


----------



## purplepoodles

hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



Stunning! Such beautiful Chanel jewellery. Haven't seen CC tortoise before, love it. 

Your pearls are beautiful, I have a long strand from the 80s but I do like yours better. Mine went back to Chanel in Paris for refurbishment and came back looking like new. Not sure if they still provide that service. 

Love love your jacket too, purple &silver are great together. You make me wonder how and where I can go shopping.


----------



## halliehallie

HermesBB, I love your jackets. I bought the redish one and the navy cardigan on sale as well. Love them!! 

Ari, you look beautiful as always! 

Ladies, what do you think of this jacket? I got it on sale. I like the pattern because it reminds me of a hanbok (traditional Korean gown). It's from the Seoul Cruise line. I don't know if I like the front panels that have slits. Should I keep it or return??

View attachment 3392908


----------



## halliehallie




----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392808


Best B&W combo !!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3392909



It's a statement piece if you love it you should keep it. I try now after one or two pieces I have bought under some kind of Chanel hypnosis to stick to the basics I'll get to wear on a regular basis but everybody is different and has a different agenda. If you love it for this reference  to Korean culture it's a good argument to cherish this jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I very rarely wear my jacket over the shoulders, but it is hot outside and chilly inside. The skirt is so great- heavy silk, but I just don't love it on me.
> Today I transferred the amount for the 2 blouses in London. Hopefully I'll get them by the end of the week.



So good you'll get you're blouses.
I'm in the process of looking for a C sautoir.
Shouldn't do, DH is on the verge of being cross about my recent CC investments[emoji133][emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji298]️
I admire your white B, you're a brave one to have chosen this gorgeous bag that needs a caring wearer. It goes so well with all the C jackets...


----------



## ladysarah

Stunning! Love the coat in the first picture especially. Very unusual, I remember trying it on and wished I had nabbed it back then...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Stunning! Love the coat in the first picture especially. Very unusual, I remember trying it on and wished I had nabbed it back then...



Exactly, but then I think it wouldn't have had the same effect on me[emoji80]


----------



## halliehallie

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a statement piece if you love it you should keep it. I try now after one or two pieces I have bought under some kind of Chanel hypnosis to stick to the basics I'll get to wear on a regular basis but everybody is different and has a different agenda. If you love it for this reference  to Korean culture it's a good argument to cherish this jacket!



Thank you, Pourquoipas. I love your style. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643



HermesBB, you look like a princess


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392808


Ari, you are the Chanel Jacket inspiration queen. Wished the silk shirts came with a collar AND long sleeves.


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3392983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the coat in the first picture especially. Very unusual, I remember trying it on and wished I had nabbed it back then...


I may not be able to wear this coat where I live but would buy just to admire in my closet. It is so gorgeous


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, but then I think it wouldn't have had the same effect on me[emoji80]


PQP, if you don't mind me asking, how much was it on sale?

Did anyone see this in the US?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> So good you'll get you're blouses.
> I'm in the process of looking for a C sautoir.
> Shouldn't do, DH is on the verge of being cross about my recent CC investments[emoji133][emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji298]️
> I admire your white B, you're a brave one to have chosen this gorgeous bag that needs a caring wearer. It goes so well with all the C jackets...



PP, yes they are investments, but men don't understand. I hope you find a necklace that you love. I'm still jealous over your van cleef. I will never get my van cleef if I keep buying Chanel.

Ari, so happy that you found your blouses. 

I had to go to the French consulate today. I was so disappointed, I wore everything head to toe French, and they still knew I was American by sight. Maybe I didn't look gloomy enough.


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> PP, yes they are investments, but men don't understand. I hope you find a necklace that you love. I'm still jealous over your van cleef. I will never get my van cleef if I keep buying Chanel.
> 
> Ari, so happy that you found your blouses.
> 
> I had to go to the French consulate today. I was so disappointed, I wore everything head to toe French, and they still knew I was American by sight. Maybe I didn't look gloomy enough.


The French look is never too contrived. It's the ease of dressing that make their style so attractive.


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> Hi everyone! Just got back from Paris and what a haul~~~ Here are some of the pieces from Paris-Rome and the sales.
> This one is from Paris-Rome collection. I love the casual vibe and the roller up bell sleeves. Inside is this season's sleeveless cream silk shirt.
> View attachment 3391764
> 
> View attachment 3391766
> 
> 
> This is the matching skirt. As the pattern is quite busy, I most likely won't wear them as a set. But the skirt itself it quite cute.
> 
> View attachment 3391772
> 
> 
> This is a more relaxed styled jacket which I use as a mid-length trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 3391774
> 
> 
> These three jackets I haven't got a chance to take mod shots.
> View attachment 3391781
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391784
> 
> 
> The last one is from cruise selection I believe I modeled before. It is made of very intricate lesage and was super expensive at that time. I must be under the sales enchantment to buy this jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The close up version can serve as a dress, but it's too loose for me.
> View attachment 3391804
> 
> 
> So I usually wear it as a coat with a belt
> View attachment 3391806



HermesBB,  are a model? Could you please do a modeling shot of that multi tweed jacket?  I'm eying this one for fun summer days! So colorful.  Also drooling over all your other goodies! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> PP, yes they are investments, but men don't understand. I hope you find a necklace that you love. I'm still jealous over your van cleef. I will never get my van cleef if I keep buying Chanel.
> 
> Ari, so happy that you found your blouses.
> 
> I had to go to the French consulate today. I was so disappointed, I wore everything head to toe French, and they still knew I was American by sight. Maybe I didn't look gloomy enough.



Oh pocketbook pup! In Europe it's so easy for people to figure out we r Americans lol, even if it's not the dress code,  some times our conversation, behavior, hair, make up... I don't know what is it but somehow they just know.  While living in Europe I realize I need to tone down my conversation, I must have been so loud and obnoxious.


----------



## HADASSA

zaraha said:


> Oh pocketbook pup! In Europe it's so easy for people to figure out we r Americans lol, even if it's not the dress code,  some times our conversation, behavior, hair, make up... I don't know what is it but somehow they just know.  While living in Europe I realize I need to tone down my conversation, I must have been so loud and obnoxious.


I remember those days Z when you used to have problems adjusting to the time difference.


----------



## zaraha

HADASSA said:


> I remember those days Z when you used to have problems adjusting to the time difference.



Ha ha yes, that was hard, I would stay up all night with you guys reading and commenting here, [emoji12] so I have some Chanel sale jacket or two I scored which I need to share. I'll post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## HADASSA

zaraha said:


> Ha ha yes, that was hard, I would stay up all night with you guys reading and commenting here, [emoji12] so I have some Chanel sale jacket or two I scored which I need to share. I'll post them as soon as I get them.


Always looking forward to all the lovely members sharing their purchases - even better if scored on sale


----------



## EmileH

Just an update in the Anne Fontaine pants that I posted a while back as an alternative to the Chanel tweed pants. I tried the Anne Fontaine pants today. The fit us very flattering and I think they would be more useful than the Chanel tweed. They one in black white or navy. They are called Morgan. I'm going to wait for a discount promotion to get them since they are part of the standard collection and not seasonal.


----------



## Stephy

poohbag said:


> View attachment 3391594
> View attachment 3391593
> 
> 
> That's great that you have a SA who takes care of you! Here are two quick snaps. I'm a mom of young kids too so casual is the way to go. Please post pics when yours arrive! And to answer your later question about price, I was charged $4800 plus tax which comes to around $5200.


It's looks great on you!  may I ask what size are you wearing please?


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> HermesBB, I love your jackets. I bought the redish one and the navy cardigan on sale as well. Love them!!
> 
> Ari, you look beautiful as always!
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of this jacket? I got it on sale. I like the pattern because it reminds me of a hanbok (traditional Korean gown). It's from the Seoul Cruise line. I don't know if I like the front panels that have slits. Should I keep it or return??
> 
> View attachment 3392908


Thank you HH! I actually love this jacket! I love color! 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Best B&W combo !!


Thank you chkpfbeliever


Pourquoipas said:


> So good you'll get you're blouses.
> I'm in the process of looking for a C sautoir.
> Shouldn't do, DH is on the verge of being cross about my recent CC investments[emoji133][emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji298]️
> I admire your white B, you're a brave one to have chosen this gorgeous bag that needs a caring wearer. It goes so well with all the C jackets...


Thank you PQP! I do think some of the Chanel items are investment! See the prices on the vintages! 
I couldn't say no the the white B! It was offered by my SA in Hermes BH - I wasn't even looking for a bag, but it was so pretty! I wear mostly in summer.


ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3392983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the coat in the first picture especially. Very unusual, I remember trying it on and wished I had nabbed it back then...


I love this coat on HermesBB! I never expected that it might look so good!



HADASSA said:


> Ari, you are the Chanel Jacket inspiration queen. Wished the silk shirts came with a collar AND long sleeves.


Thank you, I think that Chanel had this type of blouses 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pocketbook Pup said:


> PP, yes they are investments, but men don't understand. I hope you find a necklace that you love. I'm still jealous over your van cleef. I will never get my van cleef if I keep buying Chanel.
> 
> Ari, so happy that you found your blouses.
> 
> I had to go to the French consulate today. I was so disappointed, I wore everything head to toe French, and they still knew I was American by sight. Maybe I didn't look gloomy enough.


lol, PP that was funny! French are a bit gloomy, aren't they?


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just an update in the Anne Fontaine pants that I posted a while back as an alternative to the Chanel tweed pants. I tried the Anne Fontaine pants today. The fit us very flattering and I think they would be more useful than the Chanel tweed. They one in black white or navy. They are called Morgan. I'm going to wait for a discount promotion to get them since they are part of the standard collection and not seasonal.


I'll check them out I love navy!
Here is my last summer favorite outfit. Today is a bit cooler so I can wear my heavier jacket.


----------



## hermesBB

dharma said:


> Everything is just beautiful and you look so lovely! I love the long black coat from your previous post. It looks better on you than the mannequin.



Thank you dharma! It was a pleasant surprise from the SA when she pulls it out. It is not typical Chanel style but I like the streamlined simplicity.




Ici said:


> You are sooo lucky to have found that navy cardigan.  I paid full price for mine but wear it alot!  Love al your newins.



Thank you Ici. As you said, the cardigan is very versatile! Goes with everything! Maybe u should consider getting a backup since its on sale~~~ [emoji12]



Pourquoipas said:


> Love the first jacket with the choker pearls on you!



Thank you Pourquoipas! I found the color combo quite unique. 



ari said:


> Amazing purchases HermesBB! Major congrats! Love each one of them! Love your accessories! The way you model your clothes is jus fabulous! I can't wait for more modeling pictures!
> Thank you for your kind compliment! I'm so boring compared to you! But my job requires a bit more conservative approach.



Thank you for you kind words Ari! I've been following ur posts on this thread for a long time LOL. My industry allows me to mix in some adventurous elements  




purplepoodles said:


> Stunning! Such beautiful Chanel jewellery. Haven't seen CC tortoise before, love it.
> 
> Your pearls are beautiful, I have a long strand from the 80s but I do like yours better. Mine went back to Chanel in Paris for refurbishment and came back looking like new. Not sure if they still provide that service.
> 
> Love love your jacket too, purple &silver are great together. You make me wonder how and where I can go shopping.



Thank you purplepoodles!  I believe Chanel no longer produces anything in tortoise any more. It's kinda endangered    I found this one in a vintage shop in Japan.  It hardly fits anything, not even my iPhone 6. But to me it represents the spirit of Chanel craftsmanship in the 80's. 

My pearls are not from Chanel. It's also from the 80's but not sure of the brand. Good to know Chanel can refurbished your pearls. They are always timeless and classic!  Sadly Paris definitely has a lot more inventory than the States!!!


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> HermesBB, I love your jackets. I bought the redish one and the navy cardigan on sale as well. Love them!!



Thank you halliehallie!  They look even better when it's on sale, isn't it?  




ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3392983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Love the coat in the first picture especially. Very unusual, I remember trying it on and wished I had nabbed it back then...



Thank you ladysarah!  I also saw this coat a while ago in display and was totally not feeling it. This time when the SA pulled it out, my DH said he loves it. I guess he has better taste than mine SOMETIMES!!! [emoji23][emoji23]




HADASSA said:


> HermesBB, you look like a princess



Maybe to my DH, yes. But thank you for the nice comments! [emoji16][emoji15]





zaraha said:


> HermesBB,  are a model? Could you please do a modeling shot of that multi tweed jacket?  I'm eying this one for fun summer days! So colorful.  Also drooling over all your other goodies! [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



Thank you zaraha but definitely NOT a model. Too short [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]
I will try to take a mod shot of that jacket for you tonight.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> I love this coat on HermesBB! I never expected that it might look so good!
> 
> Here is my last summer favorite outfit. Today is a bit cooler so I can wear my heavier jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393475



Thanks ari! The coat does looks quite boring at first sight! [emoji16]

I love this jacket on you! I remember trying it on and decided to pass. Now i am truly kicking myself for not getting it. Errrrrr....


----------



## MightyBigRed

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, the dress is a classic Chanel style. I have seen variations with long or short sleeves from older collections. The fabric is wool and the same as the Paris Rome black jacket. The lining is a thin breathable fabric which I think makes it feel very comfortable. If you tried any of the brasserie dresses from last year you know they were very heavy. This does not feel anywhere near as heavy. I love near Boston so I'm sure I will be able to wear it quite a bit. For people from warmer climates it would be more challenging. I hope that helps.



Thanks very much for the reply. I live in the far north of England so heavy weight clothes do get something of a rotation.....

The ladies on the thread have inspired me to plan for a serious shopping trip to London next year. Super jealous of all the amazing pieces on the thread.


----------



## hermesBB

zaraha said:


> Ha ha yes, that was hard, I would stay up all night with you guys reading and commenting here, [emoji12] so I have some Chanel sale jacket or two I scored which I need to share. I'll post them as soon as I get them.



This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~ 

Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH


----------



## poohbag

Stephy said:


> It's looks great on you!  may I ask what size are you wearing please?


Thank you Stephy! I'm wearing a 36 which is my usual size.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.


And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

HADASSA said:


> PQP, if you don't mind me asking, how much was it on sale?
> 
> Did anyone see this in the US?



Honestly I don't remember the price, it was before sale.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you HH! I actually love this jacket! I love color!
> 
> Thank you chkpfbeliever
> 
> Thank you PQP! I do think some of the Chanel items are investment! See the prices on the vintages!
> I couldn't say no the the white B! It was offered by my SA in Hermes BH - I wasn't even looking for a bag, but it was so pretty! I wear mostly in summer.
> 
> I love this coat on HermesBB! I never expected that it might look so good!
> 
> 
> Thank you, I think that Chanel had this type of blouses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393468
> View attachment 3393469
> 
> 
> lol, PP that was funny! French are a bit gloomy, aren't they?
> 
> I'll check them out I love navy!
> Here is my last summer favorite outfit. Today is a bit cooler so I can wear my heavier jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393475



Spot on again, those shoes and the K match discretely but perfectly well this beautiful jacket. These are the sort of pants I might try out, very flattering ( on you[emoji854])


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~
> 
> Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH
> View attachment 3393566



Casual elegance[emoji255]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608



I prefer this shortened sleeves! It looks more balanced. Love your pairing of the pearls and skirt! Still waiting for mine to come back from the alteration.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Thanks ari! The coat does looks quite boring at first sight! [emoji16]
> 
> I love this jacket on you! I remember trying it on and decided to pass. Now i am truly kicking myself for not getting it. Errrrrr....





hermesBB said:


> Thanks ari! The coat does looks quite boring at first sight! [emoji16]
> 
> I love this jacket on you! I remember trying it on and decided to pass. Now i am truly kicking myself for not getting it. Errrrrr....


hermesBB, thank you! DHs are sometimes right! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608


Pourquoipas, absolutely love this combo - cream skirt and the black jacket + that gorgeous top and necklaces, totaly elegant!
I like that black sweater, I tried the tank top from the same material but didn't like it on me.


Pourquoipas said:


> Spot on again, those shoes and the K match discretely but perfectly well this beautiful jacket. These are the sort of pants I might try out, very flattering ( on you[emoji854])


thank you PP! the pants are from Theory - cool wool in navy.


----------



## hermesBB

I also had the sleeves on this one shortened by a lot. I just don't like that much fabric~~~


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~
> 
> Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH
> View attachment 3393566


hermesBB, I still remember this picture - the jacket looks great on you!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> hermesBB, I still remember this picture - the jacket looks great on you!



Thanks, I am too lazy to take a new picture, so I dig out this old one [emoji12][emoji12][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I also had the sleeves on this one shortened by a lot. I just don't like that much fabric~~~
> 
> View attachment 3393662


hermesBB, this is another winner! love the shirt! the pink jacket looks amazing!


----------



## Ici

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608



I had no idea that top came in black i have only seen it in white.  Its lovely on you. 

I also like my chanel jackets to fit like perfection or as close to it as possible , especially the sleeves, love the slightly altered jacket on you!


----------



## MightyBigRed

hermesBB said:


> I also had the sleeves on this one shortened by a lot. I just don't like that much fabric~~~
> 
> View attachment 3393662



Love that blouse-where is it from?


----------



## hermesBB

MightyBigRed said:


> Love that blouse-where is it from?



Thanks. It's this season's Chanel sleeveless blouse with removable black tie. You can probably still find it in store.  This is the two version of this blouse my SA sent me.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you HH! I actually love this jacket! I love color!
> 
> Thank you chkpfbeliever
> 
> Thank you PQP! I do think some of the Chanel items are investment! See the prices on the vintages!
> I couldn't say no the the white B! It was offered by my SA in Hermes BH - I wasn't even looking for a bag, but it was so pretty! I wear mostly in summer.
> 
> I love this coat on HermesBB! I never expected that it might look so good!
> 
> 
> Thank you, I think that Chanel had this type of blouses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393468
> View attachment 3393469
> 
> 
> lol, PP that was funny! French are a bit gloomy, aren't they?
> 
> I'll check them out I love navy!
> Here is my last summer favorite outfit. Today is a bit cooler so I can wear my heavier jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393475



So fun and summery Ari! I think you need to do a post about your bag collection. I'm editing my collection and trying to keep a small capsule collection. Do you carry all Hermes bags? No Chanel? I have some of each and I'm deciding on future purchases.


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~
> 
> Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH
> View attachment 3393566





Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608





hermesBB said:


> I also had the sleeves on this one shortened by a lot. I just don't like that much fabric~~~
> 
> View attachment 3393662



Everyone looks beautiful! I love it all. I almost bought that same sweater Pourquoipas. I like your sleeves shortened on the black jacket. 

Hermes BB I love both jackets. The pink one with the top with the black bow is divine. I love the pink black combinations. It makes me think about the pink Cuba jacket that is coming next year. 

Here is my black cruise jacket again with a skirt and top from apostrophe/ Georges Rech and hermes scarf and jewelry.


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Thank you, I think that Chanel had this type of blouses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393468
> View attachment 3393469
> 
> 
> Thank you Ari
> 
> Here is my last summer favorite outfit. Today is a bit cooler so I can wear my heavier jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393475



I didn't realize that colour actually looked so young and fresh


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608



The shorter sleeves give it a more casual look and definitely prefer this length on you. But then again, longer sleeves would work better when winter hits.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> hermesBB, this is another winner! love the shirt! the pink jacket looks amazing!



Thanks a lot! I don't really wear the pink jacket much. I have to admit it's a bit too girly for me. But hey sometimes I can wish I were still 16~~~ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.


----------



## periogirl28

I am one of those who feel comfortable wearing bracelet length sleeves. Both my Chanel SA and the tailor agree it suits me better so my prefall jacket is being altered at the moment.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835



Cardigans definitely count. This is beautiful. It looks possibly like a longer version of the navy cardigan that I bought. I really like it. [emoji7] it looks great with your dress


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So fun and summery Ari! I think you need to do a post about your bag collection. I'm editing my collection and trying to keep a small capsule collection. Do you carry all Hermes bags? No Chanel? I have some of each and I'm deciding on future purchases.



Thank you PP[emoji4]
I'm always very concerned about weather appropriate dressing, lol!  We have 4 seasons, and I wear different H banks during summer and winter. I tried to break this type of thinking, but still have to work hard on it[emoji38]
I think I might start selling H bags only if I'm pressed for money. I'm always into long term investment. I do have 5 Chanel. Only recently I realized that the prices of Chanel bags have gone so much, so far my long term strategy works fine.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everyone looks beautiful! I love it all. I almost bought that same sweater Pourquoipas. I like your sleeves shortened on the black jacket.
> 
> Hermes BB I love both jackets. The pink one with the top with the black bow is divine. I love the pink black combinations. It makes me think about the pink Cuba jacket that is coming next year.
> 
> Here is my black cruise jacket again with a skirt and top from apostrophe/ Georges Rech and hermes scarf and jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3393746



Another great look PP! Love the H scarf and jewelry! It takes the outfit to another level!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835



periogirl, love the cardi! Looks perfect with the dress! Can you please give me the reference number of the cardi? I'd love to find it!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Delightfully versatile coat from the Airport collection with Bouchra Jarrar blouse and flares.  Pup insisted on being in the shot.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cardigans definitely count. This is beautiful. It looks possibly like a longer version of the navy cardigan that I bought. I really like it. [emoji7] it looks great with your dress



Thank you! It's a skirt but I do have a similar knit dress in black. Sent you 2 PMs.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, love the cardi! Looks perfect with the dress! Can you please give me the reference number of the cardi? I'd love to find it!


Sure! Give me a minute.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> periogirl, love the cardi! Looks perfect with the dress! Can you please give me the reference number of the cardi? I'd love to find it!



Would be a honour to be twins with you! I know I will wear this piece a lot.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

periogirl28 said:


> I am one of those who feel comfortable wearing bracelet length sleeves. Both my Chanel SA and the tailor agree it suits me better so my prefall jacket is being altered at the moment.



I prefer full length sleeves on jackets, at least for F/W pieces, so I never have to worry about the length of the sleeves underneath.


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~
> 
> Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH
> View attachment 3393566



You look fab with the multi jacket!  Thank you for sharing!  This thread is becoming way too dangerous for my bank account.  I will post some of my sale goodies once they arrive and I should try not to visit this thread cuz I get tempted very quickly.  [emoji85]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

hermesBB said:


> Thanks a lot! I don't really wear the pink jacket much. I have to admit it's a bit too girly for me. But hey sometimes I can wish I were still 16~~~ [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I too realized that while I love the pink Airline jacket, it won't see the wear it deserves for the price.  I'm sticking with versatile classic jackets.


----------



## hermesBB

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3393848
> 
> Delightfully versatile coat from the Airport collection with Bouchra Jarrar blouse and flares.  Pup insisted on being in the shot.



You look absolutely fabulous in this coat!!! I tried it on as well, it does not look as good on me but it's such a beautiful coat! Major congrats on scoring this piece!


----------



## hermesBB

Karenaellen said:


> I too realized that while I love the pink Airline jacket, it won't see the wear it deserves for the price.  I'm sticking with versatile classic jackets.



I persuaded myself that I have no pink jacket at all! At that time, it made a lot of sense!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## hermesBB

zaraha said:


> You look fab with the multi jacket!  Thank you for sharing!  This thread is becoming way too dangerous for my bank account.  I will post some of my sale goodies once they arrive and I should try not to visit this thread cuz I get tempted very quickly.  [emoji85]



Thank you for your compliment zaraha! Good thing is that the pricing is going down a bit~~~


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835



This cardigan is a classic piece and you wear it so well periogirl28! You are so lucky to find it on sale.  I prefer bracelet length sleeves as well!


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> This cardigan is a classic piece and you wear it so well periogirl28! You are so lucky to find it on sale.  I prefer bracelet length sleeves as well!



Thank you! I am admiring your amazing sale finds too!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everyone looks beautiful! I love it all. I almost bought that same sweater Pourquoipas. I like your sleeves shortened on the black jacket.
> 
> Hermes BB I love both jackets. The pink one with the top with the black bow is divine. I love the pink black combinations. It makes me think about the pink Cuba jacket that is coming next year.
> 
> Here is my black cruise jacket again with a skirt and top from apostrophe/ Georges Rech and hermes scarf and jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3393746



Love your pairing! Very lady-like but still feels comfortable enough to move around!


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! I am admiring your amazing sale finds too!



I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Would be a honour to be twins with you! I know I will wear this piece a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3393866


Thank you so much dear periogirl! Hopefully I can find it. I'll ask my SA in New bond street boutique if they got it.


hermesBB said:


> I persuaded myself that I have no pink jacket at all! At that time, it made a lot of sense!!! [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


Do not regret it! It is absolutely gorgeous on you!



Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3393848
> 
> Delightfully versatile coat from the Airport collection with Bouchra Jarrar blouse and flares.  Pup insisted on being in the shot.



Karenaellen, congrats on this coat! We are twin on it! I also plan to wear it with black pants.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.



hermesBB, fabulous again! I'll never get tired looking at your mod pictures! I've never seen this jacket IRL! Love it with the blouse!


----------



## Baglover121

Hermes BB, your sale haul is to die for, and you style everything so beautifully, 
May I ask about your fan brooch? Is it van cleef? It's absolutely gorgeous,


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.



This is very Uncle Karl!


----------



## Chanchan

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608



Pourquoipas, I love how you style your Paris-Rome jacket here.  And thank you for sharing how a slightly shortened arm length looks on this.  It is so interesting to see how everyone's preference on sleeve length is different.  If you ever have a chance, I would love to see more modeling picture of this jacket on you.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you so much dear periogirl! Hopefully I can find it. I'll ask my SA in New bond street boutique if they got it.
> 
> Do not regret it! It is absolutely gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Karenaellen, congrats on this coat! We are twin on it! I also plan to wear it with black pants.



My pleasure, good luck! My size was found at Sloane.


----------



## Chanchan

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.



HermesBB, what a wonderful haul you got from Paris!!  Thank you so much for all the modeling pictures.  You look so fabulous in all of them.  I especially love the first Paris-Rome bell sleeve jacket and this black one.


----------



## Chanchan

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835



Periogirl28, congratulations on this cashmere cardigan.  It looks lovely on you and matches the skirt so well!


----------



## periogirl28

Chanchan said:


> Periogirl28, congratulations on this cashmere cardigan.  It looks lovely on you and matches the skirt so well!



Thank you! Due to advancing age and forgetfulness, the recent purchase turned out to be a happy coincidence!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Would be a honour to be twins with you! I know I will wear this piece a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3393866



Did you size down in this cardi Periogirl?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Did you size down in this cardi Periogirl?



Erm no. I am 34 most of the time. This cardigan is roomy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I also had the sleeves on this one shortened by a lot. I just don't like that much fabric~~~
> 
> View attachment 3393662



This was a very stunning look on the catwalk and you manage to make it suitable for daily wear, congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835



Beautiful cardi, didn't see it in boutique either..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Chanchan said:


> Pourquoipas, I love how you style your Paris-Rome jacket here.  And thank you for sharing how a slightly shortened arm length looks on this.  It is so interesting to see how everyone's preference on sleeve length is different.  If you ever have a chance, I would love to see more modeling picture of this jacket on you.



Thank you, I'll try but black in pic is a bit disappointing, you can't see the details as IRL.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everyone looks beautiful! I love it all. I almost bought that same sweater Pourquoipas. I like your sleeves shortened on the black jacket.
> 
> Hermes BB I love both jackets. The pink one with the top with the black bow is divine. I love the pink black combinations. It makes me think about the pink Cuba jacket that is coming next year.
> 
> Here is my black cruise jacket again with a skirt and top from apostrophe/ Georges Rech and hermes scarf and jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3393746



Great look,told you you'll like to wear this one!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3393848
> 
> Delightfully versatile coat from the Airport collection with Bouchra Jarrar blouse and flares.  Pup insisted on being in the shot.



Elegant, love this coat. Small regret I didn't buy it in black...


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.



A Chanel jacket per day keeps bad spirits away.... Perfect again!


----------



## PhoenixH

Dear fabulous friends, I have been admiring everyone's recent buys and fantastic fashion sense and would like to seek some advice and opinion. I just got this jacket from the recent mark downs at 50% off and am waiting for it to be altered. Meanwhile, would appreciate some suggestions on how to wear this jacket? Would it look nicer with dresses or pants and what color palette? Appreciate the reply and enthusiasm in this forum


----------



## PhoenixH

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.


You look amazing in all your recent buys and look forward to more modeling pics and inspiration!


----------



## PhoenixH

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835


Oh I love this cardigan on you! I only saw the black and red version in our boutiques here


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> You look absolutely fabulous in this coat!!! I tried it on as well, it does not look as good on me but it's such a beautiful coat! Major congrats on scoring this piece!


*HermesBB*, what made you decide to choose the coat you did opposed to *Karenallen*'s? Was it the material, style, overall fit?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Thank you so much dear periogirl! Hopefully I can find it. I'll ask my SA in New bond street boutique if they got it.
> 
> Do not regret it! It is absolutely gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Karenaellen, congrats on this coat! We are twin on it! I also plan to wear it with black pants.



I copied you!  I initially tried it on a few sizes too big because that's all the local NM had, saw its potential, but wasn't entirely sold.  It wasn't until I saw your modeling pic that I knew it was for me!  I ordered it from NYC in my size, and it's perfect.  A forever piece.  I love the simple and elegant vertical line it draws on the body.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

hermesBB said:


> This thread updates so fast I am having a hard time keeping up~~~ [emoji16] Your score sounds fantastic! Cannt wait to see them ~~~
> 
> Per ur request, this is an earlier picture of the multicolor jacket. HTH
> View attachment 3393566



Pretty shape on your tiny  frame!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> A Chanel jacket per day keeps bad spirits away.... Perfect again!



Oh that will be the day my dream came true! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tonkamama

Amazing style and I love all your vintage Chanel collection!



hermesBB said:


> Two mod shots today:
> The purple silver version of the jacket and the navy blue long cardigan (on sale)
> 
> View attachment 3392641
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392644
> 
> 
> Accessories: My precious vintage Chanel made of natural whole tortoise shell including the shoulder chains;
> Vintage Chanel Anchor brooch with pearls;
> vintage multi-strand pearl necklace from the 80s
> 
> View attachment 3392643


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Today's outfit Chanel head to toe, the jacket from summer sale and the top from winter sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392808


You look gorgeous as always


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Thank you so much dear periogirl! Hopefully I can find it. I'll ask my SA in New bond street boutique if they got it.
> 
> Do not regret it! It is absolutely gorgeous on you!
> 
> Karenaellen, congrats on this coat! We are twin on it! I also plan to wear it with black pants.



Dear Ari: plz do post a mod picture of this coat! I love the fabric and everything, but I just can't carry it off. I bet it looks stunning on u!



ari said:


> hermesBB, fabulous again! I'll never get tired looking at your mod pictures! I've never seen this jacket IRL! Love it with the blouse!



Me neither. So when I found out it was on sale, I was like "nooooo wayyyy" and DH loves it too.



Baglover121 said:


> Hermes BB, your sale haul is to die for, and you style everything so beautifully,
> May I ask about your fan brooch? Is it van cleef? It's absolutely gorgeous,




Thank you Baglover121. The fan brooch is vintage Dior 70s I believe. 




periogirl28 said:


> This is very Uncle Karl!



You mean Auntie Karl? [emoji33][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
By the way, I tried the cardigan too. Love it. Sadly my size is sold out.... 



Chanchan said:


> HermesBB, what a wonderful haul you got from Paris!!  Thank you so much for all the modeling pictures.  You look so fabulous in all of them.  I especially love the first Paris-Rome bell sleeve jacket and this black one.



Thank you Chanchan. Sorry my bad, forgot to mention that not everything is from this trip to Paris including this Paris-Rome bell sleeve jacket.... 




Pourquoipas said:


> This was a very stunning look on the catwalk and you manage to make it suitable for daily wear, congrats!



Thank you Pourquoipas! Are u referring to the pink jacket? My secret is with JEANS [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]




PhoenixH said:


> You look amazing in all your recent buys and look forward to more modeling pics and inspiration!



Thank you PhoenixH! I like your short sleeve jacket too. Very summery.



HADASSA said:


> *HermesBB*, what made you decide to choose the coat you did opposed to *Karenallen*'s? Was it the material, style, overall fit?
> 
> View attachment 3394518
> View attachment 3394519



The problem is not the coat, it's me. I love the fabric. It's just that somehow it looks too boxy on me... I guess I need an additional 5" [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




Karenaellen said:


> Pretty shape on your tiny  frame!



Thank you Karenaellen!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the Paris-Rome jacket with a slightly shortened arm length.
> View attachment 3393606
> 
> And a black sweater I found on sale, black is difficult to picture nicely, sorry. This one will serve me well if our summer will not get any better!!
> View attachment 3393607
> View attachment 3393608


Love the black jacket, and the little black sweater looks so good on you.


----------



## periogirl28

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3394381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear fabulous friends, I have been admiring everyone's recent buys and fantastic fashion sense and would like to seek some advice and opinion. I just got this jacket from the recent mark downs at 50% off and am waiting for it to be altered. Meanwhile, would appreciate some suggestions on how to wear this jacket? Would it look nicer with dresses or pants and what color palette? Appreciate the reply and enthusiasm in this forum



Congrats, this looks pretty versatile and the Tweed is classic Chanel. It would look great with smart trousers, shift dresses, slim skirts and even jeans if you want. Being a great neutral, you can wear colour to brighten it up or dark neutrals too. I am sure there are many experts here to help, just my humble opinion.


----------



## tonkamama

hermesBB said:


> I must confess I went a little overboard with the sale... Here is the other black jacket on sale I scored... I blame this on my DH's enabling ~~~ [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3393891
> 
> Same sleeveless blouse with blk tie underneath.


Omg, I really love this one...  Military style .  Your DH has great taste in fashion


----------



## tonkamama

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3394381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear fabulous friends, I have been admiring everyone's recent buys and fantastic fashion sense and would like to seek some advice and opinion. I just got this jacket from the recent mark downs at 50% off and am waiting for it to be altered. Meanwhile, would appreciate some suggestions on how to wear this jacket? Would it look nicer with dresses or pants and what color palette? Appreciate the reply and enthusiasm in this forum


Lovely purchase.   I think this jacket looks gorgeous with neutral color pants (inc black) with a pair of killer heels.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> This thread continues to be so inspiring and I am amazed at how we can style the same jacket to make it our own.  Hope this is ok, not a jacket but a cashmere cardigan from the sale, realised it works with another sale skirt from a different season. Cream and navy trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393834
> View attachment 3393835


Gorgeous cardigan, love all the details


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous cardigan, love all the details


Thank you, Chanel details are always special!


----------



## MightyBigRed

hermesBB said:


> Thanks. It's this season's Chanel sleeveless blouse with removable black tie. You can probably still find it in store.  This is the two version of this blouse my SA sent me.
> View attachment 3393693



They are both beautiful. Think I've found my next purchase.


----------



## MightyBigRed

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3394381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear fabulous friends, I have been admiring everyone's recent buys and fantastic fashion sense and would like to seek some advice and opinion. I just got this jacket from the recent mark downs at 50% off and am waiting for it to be altered. Meanwhile, would appreciate some suggestions on how to wear this jacket? Would it look nicer with dresses or pants and what color palette? Appreciate the reply and enthusiasm in this forum



Lovely jacket. I would pair the jacket with straight leg, slightly cropped jeans, flats (loafers, ballet pumps or adidas superstars) and a fitted cotton t. The proportions and you being so wee, would look adorable but not too contrived.


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> The problem is not the coat, it's me. I love the fabric. It's just that somehow it looks too boxy on me... I guess I need an additional 5" [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Thank you hermesBB - I always have the same problem since I am only 5'1"


----------



## hermesBB

HADASSA said:


> Thank you hermesBB - I always have the same problem since I am only 5'1"



My pleasure. The SA told me I could have the coat shortened. But I would rather go with something that needs no or little alteration. But if you really like the color/style/fit, you have the option to take it in a little.


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> My pleasure. The SA told me I could have the coat shortened. But I would rather go with something that needs no or little alteration. But if you really like the color/style/fit, you have the option to take it in a little.


I actually like the coat you bought but have to buy without trying. I know for sure the sleeves will be perfect length


----------



## HADASSA

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3393848
> 
> Delightfully versatile coat from the Airport collection with Bouchra Jarrar blouse and flares.  Pup insisted on being in the shot.


Karen, you look extremely elegant in this coat


----------



## divababe

Hi all, anyone have more mod shots or care to share their thoughts on these jackets? They are on sale and photos sent from my SA. Would much appreciated your thoughts. I am petite, 5'2.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Hi all, anyone have more mod shots or care to share their thoughts on these jackets? They are on sale and photos sent from my SA. Would much appreciated your thoughts. I am petite, 5'2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394907
> View attachment 3394908
> View attachment 3394910



Hi, they all look like longer styles. Do you have any longer styles? My uneducated opinion would be that long jackets might not be good on petite women. But you probably know what works best for you. They are all lovely. I especially like the multicolor one.


----------



## hermesBB

HADASSA said:


> I actually like the coat you bought but have to buy without trying. I know for sure the sleeves will be perfect length



Oh, me too. The shorter sleeves tune down the whole seriousness. I particularly love the sleeves


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> Hi all, anyone have more mod shots or care to share their thoughts on these jackets? They are on sale and photos sent from my SA. Would much appreciated your thoughts. I am petite, 5'2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394907
> View attachment 3394908
> View attachment 3394910



I have the second one and it's quite easy to wear if you are not afraid of color. I got it for full price so even better deal for u!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Hi all, anyone have more mod shots or care to share their thoughts on these jackets? They are on sale and photos sent from my SA. Would much appreciated your thoughts. I am petite, 5'2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394907
> View attachment 3394908
> View attachment 3394910



If to buy one of the three I'd prefer the blue one for myself. It's a beautiful blue and a classic cut but the SA thought it is a bit plain maybe as she put a nice brooch on it. But you need to try it on to see how it works on you. It would be nice with a white T, pencilskirt or jeans.
I like the simplicity on it for a change but it's difficult to be sure on a pic if it's absolutely worth the expense.


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> If to buy one of the three I'd prefer the blue one for myself. It's a beautiful blue and a classic cut but the SA thought it is a bit plain maybe as she put a nice brooch on it. But you need to try it on to see how it works on you. It would be nice with a white T, pencilskirt or jeans.
> I like the simplicity on it for a change but it's difficult to be sure on a pic if it's absolutely worth the expense.


PQP, you think like me


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, they all look like longer styles. Do you have any longer styles? My uneducated opinion would be that long jackets might not be good on petite women. But you probably know what works best for you. They are all lovely. I especially like the multicolor one.



Thank you! I am concerned about the length and was wondering how long is the long. I am getting measurements so that I know. I might have to get them all and try! Lol!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> I have the second one and it's quite easy to wear if you are not afraid of color. I got it for full price so even better deal for u!!!



Thanks BB! I love all your pics and you got great style and lovely pieces! The mod pic you shared of the multi color one didn't look as bright, but the pics I got looked very bright. However, it is quite special and I can see it being versatile and I don't have any color pieces in my collection!


----------



## MSO13

I can finally share on this thread! You guys are so enabling but I'm happy to join the club. Inspired by HermesBB I got the bell sleeved Ecru jacket. I'm also thrilled to fit into a size 2 sizes smaller than last year this time when I tried on a few pieces but didn't buy because I knew I wasn't at a happy weight! 
It arrived at the same time as my Stella McCartney overalls so I tried them on together. I actually think with a bow neck top and the right shoes/accessories this could be a cool outfit but I realize it's probably a little wacky with all of you and your elegant pairings! I don't love hot weather but now I really can't wait for it to cool down! Thanks for letting me join in!


----------



## HADASSA

MrsOwen3 said:


> I can finally share on this thread! You guys are so enabling but I'm happy to join the club. Inspired by HermesBB I got the bell sleeved Ecru jacket. I'm also thrilled to fit into a size 2 sizes smaller than last year this time when I tried on a few pieces but didn't buy because I knew I wasn't at a happy weight!
> It arrived at the same time as my Stella McCartney overalls so I tried them on together. I actually think with a bow neck top and the right shoes/accessories this could be a cool outfit but I realize it's probably a little wacky with all of you and your elegant pairings! I don't love hot weather but now I really can't wait for it to cool down! Thanks for letting me join in!
> View attachment 3395080



Looks lovely on you. Did you have the sleeves shortened? I can only look on and admire


----------



## MSO13

HADASSA said:


> Looks lovely on you. Did you have the sleeves shortened? I can only look on and admire


no they are shorter by design and they roll back to a cuff


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I can finally share on this thread! You guys are so enabling but I'm happy to join the club. Inspired by HermesBB I got the bell sleeved Ecru jacket. I'm also thrilled to fit into a size 2 sizes smaller than last year this time when I tried on a few pieces but didn't buy because I knew I wasn't at a happy weight!
> It arrived at the same time as my Stella McCartney overalls so I tried them on together. I actually think with a bow neck top and the right shoes/accessories this could be a cool outfit but I realize it's probably a little wacky with all of you and your elegant pairings! I don't love hot weather but now I really can't wait for it to cool down! Thanks for letting me join in!
> View attachment 3395080



Congratulations Mrs Owen. It looks fabulous on you. I really like it with the overalls. The tweed is so beautiful. And congratulations for fitting into two sizes smaller. That's amazing.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations Mrs Owen. It looks fabulous on you. I really like it with the overalls. The tweed is so beautiful. And congratulations for fitting into two sizes smaller. That's amazing.


Thanks PP, I was shocked and honestly crossed my fingers when I told the SA what size to send me. I am working hard at the weight loss but as I just mentioned on the Cafe thread, a well aimed selfie stick can be very flattering. As silly as they are, they're popular for a reason! I bought mine to torture DH on vacation.


----------



## Pourquoipas

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thanks PP, I was shocked and honestly crossed my fingers when I told the SA what size to send me. I am working hard at the weight loss but as I just mentioned on the Cafe thread, a well aimed selfie stick can be very flattering. As silly as they are, they're popular for a reason! I bought mine to torture DH on vacation.



Congrats on your purchase and weight loss. What would be a better motivation to cut down on calories than to fit into a nicer Chanel jacket!
I have clothes in all sizes but now they are so pricey I'll be disciplined for sure. I don't like alterations!


----------



## PhoenixH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I can finally share on this thread! You guys are so enabling but I'm happy to join the club. Inspired by HermesBB I got the bell sleeved Ecru jacket. I'm also thrilled to fit into a size 2 sizes smaller than last year this time when I tried on a few pieces but didn't buy because I knew I wasn't at a happy weight!
> It arrived at the same time as my Stella McCartney overalls so I tried them on together. I actually think with a bow neck top and the right shoes/accessories this could be a cool outfit but I realize it's probably a little wacky with all of you and your elegant pairings! I don't love hot weather but now I really can't wait for it to cool down! Thanks for letting me join in!
> View attachment 3395080


You look amazing and love this jacket


----------



## PhoenixH

divababe said:


> Hi all, anyone have more mod shots or care to share their thoughts on these jackets? They are on sale and photos sent from my SA. Would much appreciated your thoughts. I am petite, 5'2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3394907
> View attachment 3394908
> View attachment 3394910



I like the navy one and the colorful one! One is a great classic and the other is just so fun and vibrant. You will need to try them one to see if they work for you. Can't wait to see your mod shots


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> If to buy one of the three I'd prefer the blue one for myself. It's a beautiful blue and a classic cut but the SA thought it is a bit plain maybe as she put a nice brooch on it. But you need to try it on to see how it works on you. It would be nice with a white T, pencilskirt or jeans.
> I like the simplicity on it for a change but it's difficult to be sure on a pic if it's absolutely worth the expense.





HADASSA said:


> PQP, you think like me



Thank you so much for your inputs! I do love that blue but except the lack of button details.


----------



## divababe

PhoenixH said:


> I like the navy one and the colorful one! One is a great classic and the other is just so fun and vibrant. You will need to try them one to see if they work for you. Can't wait to see your mod shots



Those two are my favorite! I am thinking of getting both in and try! Thanks for your thought!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> If to buy one of the three I'd prefer the blue one for myself. It's a beautiful blue and a classic cut but the SA thought it is a bit plain maybe as she put a nice brooch on it. But you need to try it on to see how it works on you. It would be nice with a white T, pencilskirt or jeans.
> I like the simplicity on it for a change but it's difficult to be sure on a pic if it's absolutely worth the expense.



I tried the blue one as well. It's very beautiful. However, I am not tall enough to pull it off nicely. But it will look stunning on someone not as midget as me [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]




divababe said:


> Thanks BB! I love all your pics and you got great style and lovely pieces! The mod pic you shared of the multi color one didn't look as bright, but the pics I got looked very bright. However, it is quite special and I can see it being versatile and I don't have any color pieces in my collection!



Thank you divababe! The jacket IRL is very colorful. Since I have so many blk jackets, I thought it was a nice change. 




MrsOwen3 said:


> I can finally share on this thread! You guys are so enabling but I'm happy to join the club. Inspired by HermesBB I got the bell sleeved Ecru jacket. I'm also thrilled to fit into a size 2 sizes smaller than last year this time when I tried on a few pieces but didn't buy because I knew I wasn't at a happy weight!
> It arrived at the same time as my Stella McCartney overalls so I tried them on together. I actually think with a bow neck top and the right shoes/accessories this could be a cool outfit but I realize it's probably a little wacky with all of you and your elegant pairings! I don't love hot weather but now I really can't wait for it to cool down! Thanks for letting me join in!
> View attachment 3395080



MrsOwen3, honored to be ur small inspiration. The jacket is casual enough to go with ur overall. The pairing is unexpected but fun [emoji111]


----------



## hermesBB

MightyBigRed said:


> They are both beautiful. Think I've found my next purchase.



U go girl! Those blouses sold really well. Grab one before they are gone!!!


----------



## divababe

Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share! 

First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?




Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.







Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations. 








Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right? 




This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe




Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



Love all your buys and it' sa really nice white pleated skirt on you!
I'm particularly jealous [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] of the black skirt you got for the cruise jacket. It never turned up here and I'd readily bought that too considering this jacket has become my daily favorite! Congrats!
It's a pity the first suit is noisy, I love the style!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



Wow!!! Great purchases. I'd love to have  the cruise skirt too but I never saw it. And the multicolor jacket is just incredible. 

Here's my cruise jacket again. I'm working at a different office today. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!! Great purchases. I'd love to have  the cruise skirt too but I never saw it. And the multicolor jacket is just incredible.
> 
> Here's my cruise jacket again. I'm working at a different office today. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3395846



Another great outfit. I love your SC bag with the  matching scarf.
I mailed my SA about the skirt and she said it didn't exist. So it was a Fata Morgana according to her[emoji33][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
But as the jacket matches most of my skirts it's no major issue. I like the lightness of the fabric, not the fragility though..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here we go again....sorry it might be a bit boring for fashion victims[emoji856]


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Love all your buys and it' sa really nice white pleated skirt on you!
> I'm particularly jealous [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] of the black skirt you got for the cruise jacket. It never turned up here and I'd readily bought that too considering this jacket has become my daily favorite! Congrats!
> It's a pity the first suit is noisy, I love the style!



Thank you! I guess you are not in the US. I kept there size 38 and returning the size 36 to my Saks SA. I have the cruise jacket in both black and beige and they are my Chanel jacket favorites!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!! Great purchases. I'd love to have  the cruise skirt too but I never saw it. And the multicolor jacket is just incredible.
> 
> Here's my cruise jacket again. I'm working at a different office today. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3395846



Thank you!!! I love that cruise jacket and you wear it so well!!! I got lucky with the skirt and actually had both 36 and 38 sent to me. The skirt needed some alterations but it will be a fantastic set.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another great outfit. I love your SC bag with the  matching scarf.
> I mailed my SA about the skirt and she said it didn't exist. So it was a Fata Morgana according to her[emoji33][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> But as the jacket matches most of my skirts it's no major issue. I like the lightness of the fabric, not the fragility though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395909
> 
> Here we go again....sorry it might be a bit boring for fashion victims[emoji856]



Looking lovely again. Flamingo party scarf right? 

I am asking a Neiman Marcus SA about the cruise skirt. But if I don't find it I don't mind. The jacket does go with everything. 

I do hope they issue more jackets in this format next year. I would love to add a beige. 

I have to buy a crochet hook to have handy. So far so good but I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



I tried the black/white suit and the noise also bothered me. Even though it fit so nicely, I let it go. So you're not alone!

I loved the silver dress and the silver jacket was ok - but I tried it again with another knit dress from the spring collection as well as a dress I already have, and it looks much better against black. So I kept it... [emoji54]. The skirt is so cute!

Your post mirrors my sale post! Except I passed on this jacket and got the navy instead. My Saks SA said I made someone very happy by passing on it...

I got a black cruise skirt too! Mine had to be let out a bit. Maybe only Saks carried these?

We are wardrobe twins! [emoji4] Congrats on all your amazing finds!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I tried the black/white suit and the noise also bothered me. Even though it fit so nicely, I let it go. So you're not alone!
> 
> I loved the silver dress and the silver jacket was ok - but I tried it again with another knit dress from the spring collection as well as a dress I already have, and it looks much better against black. So I kept it... [emoji54]. The skirt is so cute!
> 
> Your post mirrors my sale post! Except I passed on this jacket and got the navy instead. My Saks SA said I made someone very happy by passing on it...
> 
> I got a black cruise skirt too! Mine had to be let out a bit. Maybe only Saks carried these?
> 
> We are wardrobe twins! [emoji4] Congrats on all your amazing finds!



Do you have a photo of the tag with the style number?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking lovely again. Flamingo party scarf right?
> 
> I am asking a Neiman Marcus SA about the cruise skirt. But if I don't find it I don't mind. The jacket does go with everything.
> 
> I do hope they issue more jackets in this format next year. I would love to add a beige.
> 
> I have to buy a crochet hook to have handy. So far so good but I know it's just a matter of time.



I was also just thinking I need to buy a crochet hook! [emoji23]
Would you like me to ask my Saks SA to find you the cruise skirt? Mine is a knee-length pencil. I got my usual size (40) but it has to be let out a bit at the waist [emoji55]


----------



## EmileH

Yes please!! Size 40.  Thanks! You can email me.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> I tried the black/white suit and the noise also bothered me. Even though it fit so nicely, I let it go. So you're not alone!
> 
> I loved the silver dress and the silver jacket was ok - but I tried it again with another knit dress from the spring collection as well as a dress I already have, and it looks much better against black. So I kept it... [emoji54]. The skirt is so cute!
> 
> Your post mirrors my sale post! Except I passed on this jacket and got the navy instead. My Saks SA said I made someone very happy by passing on it...
> 
> I got a black cruise skirt too! Mine had to be let out a bit. Maybe only Saks carried these?
> 
> We are wardrobe twins! [emoji4] Congrats on all your amazing finds!



Omg! We must shop with same SA or something!!! I have to look at your sale posts! It must be you who passed on that jacket and I got it! If so, thank you as I do like that jacket a lot! I wanted to navy one as well (if we are both thinking of the same one (think Ari had the full suit) but didn't get it at full price and am thinking that I should have. Congrats on all your finds as well and can't wait to see more mod pics!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking lovely again. Flamingo party scarf right?
> 
> I am asking a Neiman Marcus SA about the cruise skirt. But if I don't find it I don't mind. The jacket does go with everything.
> 
> I do hope they issue more jackets in this format next year. I would love to add a beige.
> 
> I have to buy a crochet hook to have handy. So far so good but I know it's just a matter of time.



Yes, the only party I see lately[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## lmac408

Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



Amazing find Divanabe! I love the last multi cruise jacket and cruise black jacket with matching cruise skirt the most.  Are u still considering getting that bright multicolored tweed jacket you asked before?  I was eyeing it too but then found the all black version of it so it should arrive today.  I will post it here later today or tomorrow.


----------



## hermesBB

lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972


I am naturally drawn to this type of casual swing fit with bracelet sleeves  i love how it looks on u!


----------



## zaraha

lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972



I love this jacket too!  So many gorgeous jackets ladies!  Congrats!


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



OMG, this is a major haul! How come I never found any of these lovely pieces on sale in Paris!!!  I particularly love the silver set with the pleated skirts and the classic black skirt! These you can wear forever!!!!


----------



## EmileH

C





lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972


 congratulations. It's very nice!


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Amazing find Divanabe! I love the last multi cruise jacket and cruise black jacket with matching cruise skirt the most.  Are u still considering getting that bright multicolored tweed jacket you asked before?  I was eyeing it too but then found the all black version of it so it should arrive today.  I will post it here later today or tomorrow.



Thank you!!! Congrats on your find too! I am still considering the colorful jacket, but my SA texted some mod shots from someone and said both would be too long for me. I am measuring right now to see exactly how long! Please do share the all black version. What size are you? If I decided not to go for the all colorful one, do you want me to let you know? It's a size 36 on hold for me.


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> OMG, this is a major haul! How come I never found any of these lovely pieces on sale in Paris!!!  I particularly love the silver set with the pleated skirts and the classic black skirt! These you can wear forever!!!!



Thank you BB!!! Your haul is more amazing than mine for sure!!! I was lucky that these were available and in my size! Of course, a super wonderful SA who takes care of me!!! You like the silver/grey set? I don't like the jacket but keeping the skirt! Thank you again!


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Thank you!!! Congrats on your find too! I am still considering the colorful jacket, but my SA texted some mod shots from someone and said both would be too long for me. I am measuring right now to see exactly how long! Please do share the all black version. What size are you? If I decided not to go for the all colorful one, do you want me to let you know? It's a size 36 on hold for me.



You are nice and slim,   I'm little on fatty side so I also have a really good SA who said she can get me the colorful jacket but let's see how the black one fits me first!  So excited and stalking the FedEx guy today lol.


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> You are nice and slim,   I'm little on fatty side so I also have a really good SA who said she can get me the colorful jacket but let's see how the black one fits me first!  So excited and stalking the FedEx guy today lol.



Oh friend, the pics made me look skinnier than I am! Please share pics when you get yours! Super excited for you!


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> Thank you BB!!! Your haul is more amazing than mine for sure!!! I was lucky that these were available and in my size! Of course, a super wonderful SA who takes care of me!!! You like the silver/grey set? I don't like the jacket but keeping the skirt! Thank you again!



Regarding the silver set, the pleated skirt is def a keeper, no doubt about it! Looks perfect on u! The jacket, my only reserve is the bow tie, i wonder if it might look better without the bow tie.


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Regarding the silver set, the pleated skirt is def a keeper, no doubt about it! Looks perfect on u! The jacket, my only reserve is the bow tie, i wonder if it might look better without the bow tie.



I agree with you that the jacket would be better without the tie which can be removed easily. Not sure if you can tell that I hid them in this pic. The collard is high on me which my neck is short I think since I found Chanel jackets with collards looks weird on me...which is very unfortunate.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I agree with you that the jacket would be better without the tie which can be removed easily. Not sure if you can tell that I hid them in this pic. The collard is high on me which my neck is short I think since I found Chanel jackets with collards looks weird on me...which is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396195



I suppose the problem with the jacket is that it's not structured enough, on me it wouldn't be flattering but you're slim so with a tight top and your slim jeans I think it would be great.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!


divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!! Great purchases. I'd love to have  the cruise skirt too but I never saw it. And the multicolor jacket is just incredible.
> 
> Here's my cruise jacket again. I'm working at a different office today. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3395846


PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Another great outfit. I love your SC bag with the  matching scarf.
> I mailed my SA about the skirt and she said it didn't exist. So it was a Fata Morgana according to her[emoji33][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> But as the jacket matches most of my skirts it's no major issue. I like the lightness of the fabric, not the fragility though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395909
> 
> Here we go again....sorry it might be a bit boring for fashion victims[emoji856]


PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.



lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972



Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



Very nice Ari!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



Nice! Stylish!  I just love everything you buy,  they just look amazing on you!


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



AMAZING SALES FINDS 

Love the pants but do they go all the way up to underneath the bustline or is that part of the blouse?

Looking for nice classic trousers like this. Would love the code when you get home.


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342


You look amazing Ari and so slim! Love how you carry of those pants


----------



## PhoenixH

lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972


This is a gorgeous find!


----------



## PhoenixH

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



You have such amazing sale finds!!! Love everything especially that silver set and that gorgeous jacket You will get lots of wear from them all in many years to come


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



Thank you Ari! The pearly grey set is super cute, but I know I won't wear the jacket much, so I probably won't keep. 

Congrats on your finds! You look great in everything Chanel!


----------



## divababe

PhoenixH said:


> You have such amazing sale finds!!! Love everything especially that silver set and that gorgeous jacket You will get lots of wear from them all in many years to come



Thank you so much!!! I feel very lucky!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> I suppose the problem with the jacket is that it's not structured enough, on me it wouldn't be flattering but you're slim so with a tight top and your slim jeans I think it would be great.



Thank you for saying I am slim! I am not, it's the illusion from the picture. Hehehehe


----------



## doloresmia

I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.

I must have it!!!




But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## divababe

doloresmia said:


> I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.
> 
> I must have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396430
> 
> 
> But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Love it on you!


----------



## zaraha

Ok so I received 2 pieces of my sale items so far,  still waiting for couple more to come in.  Here's the black version of that colorful tweed jacket.  I took out those shoulder things myself [emoji85].  I think I need the sleeves to be altered a little since its bit long for me.  No time for modeling shot as hubby was impatient about wanting to go out to dinner plus I wish I have a figure like Ari [emoji85].  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Omg! We must shop with same SA or something!!! I have to look at your sale posts! It must be you who passed on that jacket and I got it! If so, thank you as I do like that jacket a lot! I wanted to navy one as well (if we are both thinking of the same one (think Ari had the full suit) but didn't get it at full price and am thinking that I should have. Congrats on all your finds as well and can't wait to see more mod pics!!!



Possibly! Or we have the same excellent taste! [emoji16]

Here is the pearly grey jacket with a black dress, this is what made me decide to keep it...just in case this helps if you're thinking about keeping it:


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> I agree with you that the jacket would be better without the tie which can be removed easily. Not sure if you can tell that I hid them in this pic. The collard is high on me which my neck is short I think since I found Chanel jackets with collards looks weird on me...which is very unfortunate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396195



If you are not too comfortable with how it floats on you then don't buy it. There are many other great choices. In any case, I avoid too matchy-matchy. But that's just me....


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342




The pants look super slimming on you ari! I actually like the high waisted style! Love it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



Another stunning look Ari, these pants are so perfect on you and the blouse for sure is made of this nice thick silk they have at Chanel, such a pleasure to wear!


----------



## Pourquoipas

doloresmia said:


> I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.
> 
> I must have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396430
> 
> 
> But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



I love this jacket you must be very strong if you can resist! I kept telling me it's to warm and this style comes back another time and so on but I bought it anyway, very guilty pleasure!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice Ari!


Thank you PP!


zaraha said:


> Nice! Stylish!  I just love everything you buy,  they just look amazing on you!


Thank you Zahara!


HADASSA said:


> AMAZING SALES FINDS
> 
> Love the pants but do they go all the way up to underneath the bustline or is that part of the blouse?
> 
> Looking for nice classic trousers like this. Would love the code when you get home.


Thank you Hadassa! Here is the number 
	

		
			
		

		
	



They have something like a second belt coming from the inside 
	

		
			
		

		
	





PhoenixH said:


> You look amazing Ari and so slim! Love how you carry of those pants





divababe said:


> Thank you Ari! The pearly grey set is super cute, but I know I won't wear the jacket much, so I probably won't keep.
> 
> Congrats on your finds! You look great in everything Chanel!


Thank you Divababe! Yes, we can't have everything [emoji19]


doloresmia said:


> I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.
> 
> I must have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396430
> 
> 
> But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


It looks great on you and it's amazing jacket!


zaraha said:


> Ok so I received 2 pieces of my sale items so far,  still waiting for couple more to come in.  Here's the black version of that colorful tweed jacket.  I took out those shoulder things myself [emoji85].  I think I need the sleeves to be altered a little since its bit long for me.  No time for modeling shot as hubby was impatient about wanting to go out to dinner plus I wish I have a figure like Ari [emoji85].  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3396473
> 
> View attachment 3396474
> 
> View attachment 3396475


Zahara thank you for the compliment! You should have seen me coming back from dinner, the buttons of the belt barely hold my tummy [emoji12]


ailoveresale said:


> Possibly! Or we have the same excellent taste! [emoji16]
> 
> Here is the pearly grey jacket with a black dress, this is what made me decide to keep it...just in case this helps if you're thinking about keeping it:


Love this jacket on the black dress! 


hermesBB said:


> The pants look super slimming on you ari! I actually like the high waisted style! Love it!



Thank you HermesBB - my upper body looks huge with that blouse. I hope it is the angle of the picture[emoji5]


----------



## MightyBigRed

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!



The jacket from the 'noisy suit' as I shall call it, was like a siren call to me in store. Colour, cut, fabric weight, until I saw and felt the lining. Too noisy, too shellsuity, too not silk.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Still no summer in sight, tweed jacket weather!!!


----------



## scholastican

lmac408 said:


> Here's my sale find. I saw this a few months ago and fell in love, but I figured it would make it to sale (it's not for everyone and an odd color which happens to look ok on me). I wouldn't wear it with black pants (I was just trying it on in this pic), but I love that I can wear it casually or dress it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395972



Love your casual look, and I'm enamored with this jacket! Would you mind sharing a pic of the tag, and other info on this jacket please? Thank you!


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Ok so I received 2 pieces of my sale items so far,  still waiting for couple more to come in.  Here's the black version of that colorful tweed jacket.  I took out those shoulder things myself [emoji85].  I think I need the sleeves to be altered a little since its bit long for me.  No time for modeling shot as hubby was impatient about wanting to go out to dinner plus I wish I have a figure like Ari [emoji85].  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3396473
> 
> View attachment 3396474
> 
> View attachment 3396475



You are lucky to find these jeans- they are sold everywhere. I love the fit! Are you happy with them?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Still no summer in sight, tweed jacket weather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396591



Absolutely stunning.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Still no summer in sight, tweed jacket weather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396591



Tres chic! Can u share another picture of the blouse?


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB - my upper body looks huge with that blouse. I hope it is the angle of the picture[emoji5]



Are u kidding? U have the perfect body for Chanel!


----------



## EmileH

Wearing my very neutral navy jacket with beige pants. The trim picks up on so many other colors.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Possibly! Or we have the same excellent taste! [emoji16]
> 
> Here is the pearly grey jacket with a black dress, this is what made me decide to keep it...just in case this helps if you're thinking about keeping it:



It looks great on you!!! The grey is a very neutral color and it will go with a lot of things! I am second guessing myself!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my very neutral navy jacket with beige pants. The trim picks up on so many other colors.
> 
> View attachment 3396667



This looks great on you and I love that jacket with all the different color trims! It makes it very unique!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Still no summer in sight, tweed jacket weather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396591



Love the jacket and looks great! I passed on the jacket and really am regretting it!


----------



## divababe

MightyBigRed said:


> The jacket from the 'noisy suit' as I shall call it, was like a siren call to me in store. Colour, cut, fabric weight, until I saw and felt the lining. Too noisy, too shellsuity, too not silk.



Right?!?! I wasn't crazy thinking why they didn't just use the simple silk lining? It is perfect on and I think it will flatter everyone who tried it on.


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Ok so I received 2 pieces of my sale items so far,  still waiting for couple more to come in.  Here's the black version of that colorful tweed jacket.  I took out those shoulder things myself [emoji85].  I think I need the sleeves to be altered a little since its bit long for me.  No time for modeling shot as hubby was impatient about wanting to go out to dinner plus I wish I have a figure like Ari [emoji85].  Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3396473
> 
> View attachment 3396474
> 
> View attachment 3396475



Omg! Congrats!!! I love both pieces and especially the jacket!!! I tried it on when it first came out at BG and I didn't get because I went for the cruise jackets...now wished I had! You are too talented if you know how to take out the shoulder details yourself! Mod shots soon please!


----------



## gracekelly

Love all the purchases made by you lucky ladies.  I wandered into Brown Thomas in Dublin and sorry to report that there was nothing there for me.  I thought that I would have time to shop at the Chanel and Hermes at Heathrow and instead found myself trekking right past the two boutiques on the way to my gate which was a thousand miles away!   I have to say I was really bummed, but it was pass them by or catch the plane!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Love all your buys and it' sa really nice white pleated skirt on you!
> I'm particularly jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of the black skirt you got for the cruise jacket. It never turned up here and I'd readily bought that too considering this jacket has become my daily favorite! Congrats!
> It's a pity the first suit is noisy, I love the style!


The skirt is a very interesting find.  I had no idea that they made one for the jacket.


ari said:


> divababe, major congrats! Actually I love the pearly set on you! With the tie, it looks very French and girlish! If I were you I'd wear it as a set. The black skirts are great finds! the cruise jacket is amazing.
> 
> 
> PP very elegant, love the red bag against the jacket.
> 
> PQP, it is not boring to me at all! Very stylish indeed! I love this kind of simple but luxe looks.
> 
> 
> 
> Imac, great look on you! I never can pull this look off, but it looks so easy on you.
> I'm in London for a day, managed to spend an hour in the boutique and got 2 blouses and one pair of pants on the sales , I'll post the other shirt when I get home.
> View attachment 3396342



Ari I love the high waisted look.  Very cool!


*Divababe*:  What a nice selection to choose from!  Love the blue tweed jacket on you!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> The skirt is a very interesting find.  I had no idea that they made one for the jacket.
> 
> 
> Ari I love the high waisted look.  Very cool!
> 
> 
> *Divababe*:  What a nice selection to choose from!  Love the blue tweed jacket on you!



Welcome home!!! Sorry you didn't find any buys. Money saved? Did you get any sale goodies here at home?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome home!!! Sorry you didn't find any buys. Money saved? Did you get any sale goodies here at home?


That was the plan and I am supposed to, but have to message the SA today to find out what happened.  I was really annoyed about missing the Chanel at Heathrow since the window showed clothing.   I can live without another Hermes scarf lol!  However, if I was going to purchase one, it would have been the one I saw at LAX, along with a hinge bracelet, when I was making the trip over.

Brown Thomas in Dublin had sale items, but they were mostly all coats and totally unsuited to my climate.  Interestingly, they had the brown and cream checked jacket from fall 2015, but with totally different buttons, which were not as nice as the ones on the jacket I saw here in the States.

As an aside... I carried my cruise black jacket jacket in my Rimowa carry-on and that was a good thing as our one checked bag did not make an appearance last night.  They tell me it did not get on the plane and will arrive in 24 hours.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Love the jacket and looks great! I passed on the jacket and really am regretting it!



Thank you divababe, the tweed colours certainly are absolutely my taste and the details are nice but worn I prefer the fitted cruise jacket as this jacket is quite long and boxy, I should have sized down a bit maybe.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you divababe, the tweed colours certainly are absolutely my taste and the details are nice but worn I prefer the fitted cruise jacket as this jacket is quite long and boxy, I should have sized down a bit maybe.


I think you should have tried it a size smaller.  That's what I did and it looked so much better.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my very neutral navy jacket with beige pants. The trim picks up on so many other colors.
> 
> View attachment 3396667


This jacket is calling to me and I'm trying not to listen!  Hopefully it's sold out everywhere.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> That was the plan and I am supposed to, but have to message the SA today to find out what happened.  I was really annoyed about missing the Chanel at Heathrow since the window showed clothing.   I can live without another Hermes scarf lol!  However, if I was going to purchase one, it would have been the one I saw at LAX, along with a hinge bracelet, when I was making the trip over.
> 
> Brown Thomas in Dublin had sale items, but they were mostly all coats and totally unsuited to my climate.  Interestingly, they had the brown and cream checked jacket from fall 2015, but with totally different buttons, which were not as nice as the ones on the jacket I saw here in the States.
> 
> As an aside... I carried my cruise black jacket jacket in my Rimowa carry-on and that was a good thing as our one checked bag did not make an appearance last night.  They tell me it did not get on the plane and will arrive in 24 hours.



Oh dear, I guess you did well to keep the jacket with you. Next time I travel I'll rather jam it in my handbag than put it in my suitcase indeed!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> Right?!?! I wasn't crazy thinking why they didn't just use the simple silk lining? It is perfect on and I think it will flatter everyone who tried it on.



So strange!  Is the lining a quilted silver silk?  That's the lining in the white coat that Ari and I have.  I don't find it noisy.  The plastic bag that held the extra fabric was noisy, but once removed, the coat is mute.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That was the plan and I am supposed to, but have to message the SA today to find out what happened.  I was really annoyed about missing the Chanel at Heathrow since the window showed clothing.   I can live without another Hermes scarf lol!  However, if I was going to purchase one, it would have been the one I saw at LAX, along with a hinge bracelet, when I was making the trip over.
> 
> Brown Thomas in Dublin had sale items, but they were mostly all coats and totally unsuited to my climate.  Interestingly, they had the brown and cream checked jacket from fall 2015, but with totally different buttons, which were not as nice as the ones on the jacket I saw here in the States.
> 
> As an aside... I carried my cruise black jacket jacket in my Rimowa carry-on and that was a good thing as our one checked bag did not make an appearance last night.  They tell me it did not get on the plane and will arrive in 24 hours.



Good thing you carried on! I never check my Chanel jackets. I wouldn't check a $3000 laptop so I'm certainly not going to check a $6000 jacket right? But how annoying. I hope your bag arrives safely soon.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think you should have tried it a size smaller.  That's what I did and it looked so much better.



Exactly, you learn every day. That's a problem with Chanel here, they have little sizing choice and SA is usually trying to sell the one she has left in store. They say you can size it down 2 sizes but that's not really true as the length is different. I had mine taken in already and I might bother them again until I'm happy. At the price you pay you're allowed to be a bit of a bother. Now I anticipate and ask for a smaller size to start, they always seem to find a larger one easier.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, you learn every day. That's a problem with Chanel here, they have little sizing choice and SA is usually trying to sell the one she has left in store. They say you can size it down 2 sizes but that's not really true as the length is different. I had mine taken in already and I might bother them again until I'm happy. At the price you pay you're allowed to be a bit of a bother. Now I anticipate and ask for a smaller size to start, they always seem to find a larger one easier.



I'm afraid that my cruise jacket is a bit oversized. But I was lucky to get it. I look it in to the tailor and she put two tiny darts in the back but she didn't want to do more because of the delicacy of the fabric. I wonder if she was just too busy and overwhelmed with work. What did you think of the fit in my photos? Does it look ok?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my very neutral navy jacket with beige pants. The trim picks up on so many other colors.
> 
> View attachment 3396667



Another perfect combo, I suppose the weather is not quite top notch either so we can enjoy our tweeds even in July!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another perfect combo, I suppose the weather is not quite top notch either so we can enjoy our tweeds even in July!



Thank you. Im in the air conditioning all day. Today is in the 70s. I'll take the jacket off to go outside.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everyone looks beautiful! I love it all. I almost bought that same sweater Pourquoipas. I like your sleeves shortened on the black jacket.
> 
> Hermes BB I love both jackets. The pink one with the top with the black bow is divine. I love the pink black combinations. It makes me think about the pink Cuba jacket that is coming next year.
> 
> Here is my black cruise jacket again with a skirt and top from apostrophe/ Georges Rech and hermes scarf and jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3393746





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm afraid that my cruise jacket is a bit oversized. But I was lucky to get it. I look it in to the tailor and she put two tiny darts in the back but she didn't want to do more because of the delicacy of the fabric. I wonder if she was just too busy and overwhelmed with work. What did you think of the fit in my photos? Does it look ok?



No it is perfect as it fits on your pic above. The bracelet length and everything. I had mine in 40 (only one available) and I had to lose some weight to make it fit properly which was a good thing all in all! I suppose if it fits slightly loser it catches less on bracelets when you take it off. It also adjusts well to different body shapes. My DD is a 36 and it even looks nice on her! But in the multicolor I had a 44 and I see that's definitely a better fit on your navy one! Mine is alright but a bit roomy, I hope no one notices but me!


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> So strange!  Is the lining a quilted silver silk?  That's the lining in the white coat that Ari and I have.  I don't find it noisy.  The plastic bag that held the extra fabric was noisy, but once removed, the coat is mute.



The lining is blue and not silver. It may be silk, but not the same silk as the skirt or the sleeves lining material. It reminds me of a down jacket lining. Maybe the coat is long so weighted down more and not as noisy or you won't hear it? I maybe need to try with different tops?


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> The skirt is a very interesting find.  I had no idea that they made one for the jacket.
> 
> 
> Ari I love the high waisted look.  Very cool!
> 
> 
> *Divababe*:  What a nice selection to choose from!  Love the blue tweed jacket on you!



Thank you!!! I felt extremely lucky to score all these on sale!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone! Just back from the store. Everything has been altered. All I have for now is my navy jacket and black jacket. The rest will arrive Wednesday.
> 
> Here's the navy jacket with the epaulets removed and the shoulders softened. I like it even more now. Porquoipas I'm trying to get that same blouse I think. But the one I tried has a v neck. Ari, I tried the collared one that you like but I liked the v neck a bit better on me and I thought it was different enough from the black tie one.
> 
> Porquoipas I can see your photos again. They disappeared for a bit. You look great. I love all of your choices. Is your full skirt Chanel too? It's lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3384217


So pretty on you!  If you don't mind my asking, what was the price on this piece on sale, and how did the sizing run?  I see that some people thought it ran big.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> No it is perfect as it fits on your pic above. The bracelet length and everything. I had mine in 40 (only one available) and I had to lose some weight to make it fit properly which was a good thing all in all! I suppose if it fits slightly loser it catches less on bracelets when you take it off. It also adjusts well to different body shapes. My DD is a 36 and it even looks nice on her! But in the multicolor I had a 44 and I see that's definitely a better fit on your navy one! Mine is alright but a bit roomy, I hope no one notices but me!



Thanks for your advice, much appreciated. 

Definitely take your jacket in and tell them exactly what you don't like. My light blue tweed is a 44 but because it was cropped they got me the large size, too it apart and made it longer for me which meant they totally rebuild it. It took two fittings and two rounds of alterations to get it perfect but they did.  I think that's one benefit of shopping at the boutique. And paying full price. You can expect it to be perfect.


----------



## ladysarah

I tried on some of the new collection jackets to distract myself from the Brexit. Lovely knobbly tweeds, that would look great with jeans or more dressy. Love the new colours with a little bit if gold woven in, will have to go back and buy before prices go up for us Brits.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> I am always a bit self-conscious sharing these photos, but since there is a lot of curiosity about the sales pieces, please allow me to share my poor dressing room photos...
> I thought I was only going to buy this jacket and dress... (I need to get the jacket altered - planning on switching to a half shoulder pad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed on these items:
> Although the jacket has a great fit and is lightweight, I felt the print was a little too busy for me.  The skirt alone was fabulous, but wasn't sure how much wear I would get out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one also has a fantastic fit and would be very wearable and versatile, but I didn't think it was "special" enough for me, and disliked the lining that made a crinkly sound when I moved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this one before, this tweed jacket is beautiful but thought with the iridescence it wouldn't be versatile enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating that silver jacket!!  Hmm...



Hi, I love the first and last jackets.  I'm now thinking I "need" a more classic Chanel jacket.  Question:  is the first and last jacket the same, just different material?  Are they the same price?  Lastly, how did the fit run?  Did you take your normal size?

Thanks


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Love this jacket on the black dress!



Thank you ari!



divababe said:


> It looks great on you!!! The grey is a very neutral color and it will go with a lot of things! I am second guessing myself!



Thank you divababe! I changed my mind so many times whether or not to keep this jacket, as I didn't think I would ever wear it with the dress. But I love the color and don't have many light colored jackets. It is very couture and think it goes better against black. Not to sway you or anything...



Karenaellen said:


> Hi, I love the first and last jackets.  I'm now thinking I "need" a more classic Chanel jacket.  Question:  is the first and last jacket the same, just different material?  Are they the same price?  Lastly, how did the fit run?  Did you take your normal size?
> 
> Thanks



Thank you! The first and last are the same style, just different tweed. I got the navy and passed on the iridescent tweed because I wanted something more classic. They were both on sale but I don't know if there are any more left, I know someone bought the iridescent tweed pretty much as soon as I passed on it. I took my normal size and only had the bust let out a tiny bit. It is more of a "classic" fit. HTH!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, you learn every day. That's a problem with Chanel here, they have little sizing choice and SA is usually trying to sell the one she has left in store. They say you can size it down 2 sizes but that's not really true as the length is different. I had mine taken in already and I might bother them again until I'm happy. At the price you pay you're allowed to be a bit of a bother. Now I anticipate and ask for a smaller size to start, they always seem to find a larger one easier.


You are so right!  They just want to sell what they have instead of the bother of finding it for  you.  I had the SA do a search and find it and bring it in.  I am going to pick it up this weekend, so to answer PbP, it was put on my charge and it is mine at the sale price if I wish to keep it.    Re tailoring...I know that I posted this a long time ago...I tried to tailor down a jacket two sizes and  it was a failure.  The length was so off and the pockets in the wrong position.  The store graciously allowed me to beg off on it and I did not have to buy it.  Never going to try that again!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm afraid that my cruise jacket is a bit oversized. But I was lucky to get it. I look it in to the tailor and she put two tiny darts in the back but she didn't want to do more because of the delicacy of the fabric. I wonder if she was just too busy and overwhelmed with work. What did you think of the fit in my photos? Does it look ok?



I think that putting in darts was clever and very prudent of her considering the fabric.  If you think it needs more, you can always do it after you wear it a few times.    I have to say that I was extremely careful about putting jewelry on after I had the jacket on.  I bravely put on the brooch, which worried me at first, but turned out just fine.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I think that putting in darts was clever and very prudent of her considering the fabric.  If you think it needs more, you can always do it after you wear it a few times.    I have to say that I was extremely careful about putting jewelry on after I had the jacket on.  I bravely put on the brooch, which worried me at first, but turned out just fine.



So far so good with mine. I'm careful about jewelry but haven't gone crazy about it. I kind of like that it's a bit lose on my body since I plan to wear it for the warmer months. As long as you don't think it looks sloppy I'm happy.


----------



## Passau

Hello Chanel Jacket Lovers!  Can anyone suggest a good dry cleaner in the Washington, DC/Northern VA area to dry clean my 3 Vintage (01) Chanel Jackets?  TIA


----------



## Passau

Hello Chanel Jacket Lovers! I will reveal my 2 Chanel Jackets from (01) and 1 Chanel Suit once they are dry cleaned....


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Very helpful, thanks!


ailoveresale said:


> Thank you ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you divababe! I changed my mind so many times whether or not to keep this jacket, as I didn't think I would ever wear it with the dress. But I love the color and don't have many light colored jackets. It is very couture and think it goes better against black. Not to sway you or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The first and last are the same style, just different tweed. I got the navy and passed on the iridescent tweed because I wanted something more classic. They were both on sale but I don't know if there are any more left, I know someone bought the iridescent tweed pretty much as soon as I passed on it. I took my normal size and only had the bust let out a tiny bit. It is more of a "classic" fit. HTH!


thanks!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

They just happened to have the iridescent tweed in my size at my local NM, so I nabbed it.  Clearly I have Chanel jacket fever.  It's getting taken in a bit at the waist, and then I'll post photos.  I'm thrilled!  I love that it's an all season jacket, really chic shape.  I'm not taking out the shoulder pads or epaulets at this time, but maybe in the future.



ailoveresale said:


> Thank you ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you divababe! I changed my mind so many times whether or not to keep this jacket, as I didn't think I would ever wear it with the dress. But I love the color and don't have many light colored jackets. It is very couture and think it goes better against black. Not to sway you or anything...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The first and last are the same style, just different tweed. I got the navy and passed on the iridescent tweed because I wanted something more classic. They were both on sale but I don't know if there are any more left, I know someone bought the iridescent tweed pretty much as soon as I passed on it. I took my normal size and only had the bust let out a tiny bit. It is more of a "classic" fit. HTH!


 to


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> They just happened to have the iridescent tweed in my size at my local NM, so I nabbed it.  Clearly I have Chanel jacket fever.  It's getting taken in a bit at the waist, and then I'll post photos.  I'm thrilled!  I love that it's an all season jacket, really chic shape.  I'm not taking out the shoulder pads or epaulets at this time, but maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> to



Sure you'll love this jacket. It's fine to try the epaulettes first. Maybe the other two sold quicker because of the iridescent fabric in this one but the grey is very versatile and the fabric is indeed wearable all year long. Congrats on finding it on sale!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure you'll love this jacket. It's fine to try the epaulettes first. Maybe the other two sold quicker because of the iridescent fabric in this one but the grey is very versatile and the fabric is indeed wearable all year long. Congrats on finding it on sale![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks!  Now I just have to figure out how to style it.  It's not my typical look, so it's exciting to think about how to incorporate it into my wardrobe without overthinking it.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> They just happened to have the iridescent tweed in my size at my local NM, so I nabbed it.  Clearly I have Chanel jacket fever.  It's getting taken in a bit at the waist, and then I'll post photos.  I'm thrilled!  I love that it's an all season jacket, really chic shape.  I'm not taking out the shoulder pads or epaulets at this time, but maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> to


I am keeping the pads and the epaulettes in my sale blue tweed.  They worked so much better when i went down a size.  I love them and think it makes it work well for me.  I have always been a fan of epaulettes, truth be told and think they make a simple jacket very unique, however, I totally understand those who don't feel this way and they must make the jacket their own in their own style.


----------



## Chanbal

I am having a lot of fun browsing this thread. The new RTW Chanel pieces are absolutely gorgeous, congrats to all!



Passau said:


> Hello Chanel Jacket Lovers!  Can anyone suggest a good dry cleaner in the Washington, DC/Northern VA area to dry clean my 3 Vintage (01) Chanel Jackets?  TIA



Passau, I use Margaret's Cleaners for Chanel RTW; they are in California, but they have 'Clean by mail' requests.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368



Ok now I need this skirt to match my cruise black jacket,  can you send me the style code too plz?  Thanks!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Thank you PP!
> 
> Thank you Zahara!
> 
> Thank you Hadassa! Here is the number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396537
> 
> They have something like a second belt coming from the inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Divababe! Yes, we can't have everything [emoji19]
> 
> It looks great on you and it's amazing jacket!
> 
> Zahara thank you for the compliment! You should have seen me coming back from dinner, the buttons of the belt barely hold my tummy [emoji12]
> 
> Love this jacket on the black dress!
> 
> 
> Thank you HermesBB - my upper body looks huge with that blouse. I hope it is the angle of the picture[emoji5]



Does anyone knows Aris pants were bought by any stores or Botique in USA? It's a lovely pants,  this pants and cruise skirt will be nice to match with my cruise jacket.


----------



## Passau

Thanks, Chanbal for the information on the dry cleaning by mail!


----------



## Lisab68

I'm dying to purchase my first chanel jacket and love reading this thread.  I don't have a botique near me that carries RTW.  So my options will be NM and Saks.  I'm sure whatever I buy will need tailoring.  I've heard that the Chanel tailors are masters.  But what will happen if I buy at NM or Saks?  Does anyone know how their Chanel tailors compare to the ones at the botique?


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, we are jacket twins on this one!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
It has a great fit and looks so good on u! Congrats!


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> But ended up falling in love with this classic black jacket and tweed pencil skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah, we are jacket twins on this one!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
It has a great fit and looks so good on u! Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368



Super for you, I thought you needed this one too for the elegant look! I can literally hear my neurons sizzle: do I need a pencil skirt? [emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji133]
I hope you'll be updating us next winter which one ended up your preferred look!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> They just happened to have the iridescent tweed in my size at my local NM, so I nabbed it.  Clearly I have Chanel jacket fever.  It's getting taken in a bit at the waist, and then I'll post photos.  I'm thrilled!  I love that it's an all season jacket, really chic shape.  I'm not taking out the shoulder pads or epaulets at this time, but maybe in the future.
> 
> 
> to


Glad you found it! 



gracekelly said:


> I am keeping the pads and the epaulettes in my sale blue tweed.  They worked so much better when i went down a size.  I love them and think it makes it work well for me.  I have always been a fan of epaulettes, truth be told and think they make a simple jacket very unique, however, I totally understand those who don't feel this way and they must make the jacket their own in their own style.


I have a thing for epaulettes too.  I noticed that almost everything I bought this year from Chanel has epaulettes!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368


I still haven't heard back from my SA so I'm glad you found it!  I would have given you the style number but mine is with the tailor... :O



hermesBB said:


> Yeah, we are jacket twins on this one!!!! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]
> It has a great fit and looks so good on u! Congrats!



Thank you!  Yes this jacket has an amazing fit!  Looks so good on you too!  Can't wait for the fall to actually wear it...


----------



## hermesBB

I am trying to match the blouse with everything [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]

This silver Chanel is from a couple of seasons ago. It can be worn all buttoned up. Quite formal. 



Or I can just flip it open


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Still no summer in sight, tweed jacket weather!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396591


Love this jacket against you blonde hair! 



hermesBB said:


> Are u kidding? U have the perfect body for Chanel!


Thank you HermesBB! You are too kind!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my very neutral navy jacket with beige pants. The trim picks up on so many other colors.
> 
> View attachment 3396667


Love it on you, very nice combination! Simple and elegant!


gracekelly said:


> The skirt is a very interesting find.  I had no idea that they made one for the jacket.
> 
> 
> Ari I love the high waisted look.  Very cool!
> 
> Thank you GraceKelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pocketbook Pup said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely skirt! Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> zaraha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows Aris pants were bought by any stores or Botique in USA? It's a lovely pants,  this pants and cruise skirt will be nice to match with my cruise jacket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're asking about the high waisted one - I bought them in London New Bond street boutique,
Click to expand...


----------



## halliehallie

One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket. 

My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?


----------



## ari

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



This cruise jacket is so beautiful, Hallie! 
I do have the cardi and I wear it mostly with jeans. I have posted a picture while back. I wouldn't say it's formal at all.  I wore it also with tailored navy pants at work and it looks professional.
Thank you for posting this picture, I didn't know.


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> This cruise jacket is so beautiful, Hallie!
> I do have the cardi and I wear it mostly with jeans. I have posted a picture while back. I wouldn't say it's formal at all.  I wore it also with tailored navy pants at work and it looks professional.
> Thank you for posting this picture, I didn't know.



Thanks, Ari! I'm glad you like my Cruise jacket and even more glad that you have the same cardi. You have impeccable style, so love that I'm following your style! [emoji257]


----------



## divababe

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



Congrats on the jacket!!! It looks great! I would say yes to the cardi since its on sale! I know it's very popular!


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



Another Jacket twin here! Hahaha! 
 Love the cardigan too!


----------



## EmileH

zaraha said:


> Does anyone knows Aris pants were bought by any stores or Botique in USA? It's a lovely pants,  this pants and cruise skirt will be nice to match with my cruise jacket.



Hi, I don't have mine yet. It will arrive next week but marielyse kindly posted the tag for us maybe a week ago. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Super for you, I thought you needed this one too for the elegant look! I can literally hear my neurons sizzle: do I need a pencil skirt? [emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji298]️[emoji133]
> I hope you'll be updating us next winter which one ended up your preferred look!!



Thank you. It's coming in the mail so I'll let you know how I like it.,



ailoveresale said:


> Glad you found it!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for epaulettes too.  I noticed that almost everything I bought this year from Chanel has epaulettes!
> 
> 
> I still haven't heard back from my SA so I'm glad you found it!  I would have given you the style number but mine is with the tailor... :O
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes this jacket has an amazing fit!  Looks so good on you too!  Can't wait for the fall to actually wear it...




Hi, this is a Paris Rome skirt that goes with the heavy lbj. I would love to find the cruise skirt too but no luck thus far. 



halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



That cardigan is beautiful. I think you should definitely buy it. If I wasn't way over budget I would be stalking it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



I'd grab this cardigan immediately if available I didn't find it [emoji80][emoji80] I suppose you're in the US?
I have a book on Chanel with most of these vintage styles on pic and love to go back in time!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Tres chic! Can u share another picture of the blouse?[/QUOTE
> This is the blouse


----------



## ari

PQP, we are now twins on the blouse, LOL! It is amazing style!


----------



## EmileH

That will look amazing with your jacket. 

That's the same blouse that I bought in white. It hasn't arrived yet. Next week.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PQP, we are now twins on the blouse, LOL! It is amazing style!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> That will look amazing with your jacket.
> 
> That's the same blouse that I bought in white. It hasn't arrived yet. Next week.



It's a very good buy, enjoyable to wear and matches virtually all of my jackets. So good to find this on sale. I'm curious, will you hand-wash this or give it to the dry cleaners because of the pleating? I'm equally 'nervous' about both options!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a very good buy, enjoyable to wear and matches virtually all of my jackets. So good to find this on sale. I'm curious, will you hand-wash this or give it to the dry cleaners because of the pleating? I'm equally 'nervous' about both options!



I haven't thought about it yet. I think perhaps hand wash especially for the white. I would feel more comfortable dry cleaning the black. What do you think?


----------



## hermesBB

Thanks. I have the cream version with collar. But did not see this black V-neck version before.


----------



## marielyse

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368



Your photo shows the details so much better than mine. Doesn't it look great? It sure is a great price! Enjoy!


----------



## Baglover121

So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything 

Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings


----------



## Baglover121

halliehallie said:


> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564



I didn't know it was a reissue, 

Hallie, I have the cardi too, it's totally worth it,


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to the info provided by the lovely mariekyse my SA was able to track down the pencil skirt that goes with the lbj. She didn't know it even existed. So I bought it. It's a bargain at $1400 and it's a completely different look. So I ended up with both black skirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397368



If this skirt is a matching piece of the Rome classic black jacket, I need to get my hands on this one! Could you please share the code? It seems a lot longer than the matching skirt with the matching trim?


----------



## rhm

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3397561
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds and one of my fav jacket.
> 
> My SA just texted me that this cardigan is available and on sale! Wasn't even looking for it. Apparently, it is a reissue of Coco's cardigan. Is the cardigan a bit formal? Could I wear it casually?
> 
> View attachment 3397563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397564




I would buy this cardigan in a heart beat if I could find it in my size.... Size 34 sold out instantly even before sale.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> If this skirt is a matching piece of the Rome classic black jacket, I need to get my hands on this one! Could you please share the code? It seems a lot longer than the matching skirt with the matching trim?



 Yes it is longer. I don't have mine yet but marielyse was kind enough to post a photo of the rag last week.


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything
> 
> Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397797



Super super cool! Love your styling! So edgy!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything
> 
> Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397797



The jacket is so gorgeous! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## halliehallie

divababe said:


> Congrats on the jacket!!! It looks great! I would say yes to the cardi since its on sale! I know it's very popular!



That's very good to know! Sale items are good. Will take your advice. 



hermesBB said:


> Another Jacket twin here! Hahaha!
> Love the cardigan too!



You have great style!! Love that we are jacket twins. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I don't have mine yet. It will arrive next week but marielyse kindly posted the tag for us maybe a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. It's coming in the mail so I'll let you know how I like it.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, this is a Paris Rome skirt that goes with the heavy lbj. I would love to find the cruise skirt too but no luck thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> That cardigan is beautiful. I think you should definitely buy it. If I wasn't way over budget I would be stalking it.



The cardigan would def look great on you. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I'd grab this cardigan immediately if available I didn't find it [emoji80][emoji80] I suppose you're in the US?
> I have a book on Chanel with most of these vintage styles on pic and love to go back in time!!!



I am in California! I should get a book with these vintage styles too, and do a little studying. 




Baglover121 said:


> So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything
> 
> Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397797



LOVe this pic! Thanks for sharing. 



Baglover121 said:


> I didn't know it was a reissue,
> 
> Hallie, I have the cardi too, it's totally worth it,



I didn't know that it was a reissue either. I didn't even know clothes were reissued. Lol

Glad to hear that it's worth it! 



rhm said:


> I would buy this cardigan in a heart beat if I could find it in my size.... Size 34 sold out instantly even before sale.



That's good to know!! Thank you.


----------



## ms piggy

doloresmia said:


> I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.
> 
> I must have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396430
> 
> 
> But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything
> 
> Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397797



Nice for someone super skinny like here I'm afraid. She is mixing 2 tweeds, wasn't this considered not done?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Nice for someone super skinny like here I'm afraid. She is mixing 2 tweeds, wasn't this considered not done?



I suppose if you look like that you can get away with anything. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.
> View attachment 3397911



Looks great but if you can't wear it the Cuban styles come quite soon..


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> I'd grab this cardigan immediately if available I didn't find it [emoji80][emoji80] I suppose you're in the US?
> I have a book on Chanel with most of these vintage styles on pic and love to go back in time!!!



Hi 
Can you please share  pic of cover page of your Chanel book?  I collect Chanel books but wasn't able to find any books with vintage pics of coco.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't thought about it yet. I think perhaps hand wash especially for the white. I would feel more comfortable dry cleaning the black. What do you think?



The black's tag says don't wash so I won't dare, not for some time anyway as I definitely want to wear it after summer with the warm tweed.


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> I am trying to match the blouse with everything [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> This silver Chanel is from a couple of seasons ago. It can be worn all buttoned up. Quite formal.
> View attachment 3397555
> 
> 
> Or I can just flip it open
> View attachment 3397557



Another great shot! And great jacket!  Love love love [emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

zaraha said:


> Another great shot! And great jacket!  Love love love [emoji173]️



Thanks for the compliment zaraha! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> Hi
> Can you please share  pic of cover page of your Chanel book?  I collect Chanel books but wasn't able to find any books with vintage pics of coco.





It's a good read but in french 
In english it's Chanel and her world from prix Goncourt author Edmonde Charles-Roux
HTH
	

		
			
		

		
	





Many styles have come back again and again
luckily[emoji3]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3397947
> 
> It's a good read but in french
> In english it's Chanel and her world from prix Goncourt author Edmonde Charles-Roux
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397951
> View attachment 3397952
> View attachment 3397953
> 
> Many styles have come back again and again
> luckily[emoji3]



Thx for sharing. Does this book come in English version?


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Thx for sharing. Does this book come in English version?



Yes it does. I put the title in english above:
Chanel and her world


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The black's tag says don't wash so I won't dare, not for some time anyway as I definitely want to wear it after summer with the warm tweed.



Hmm. Ok. I do have a dry cleaner who will spot clean by hand. It's just an hour and a half drive away. [emoji15]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmm. Ok. I do have a dry cleaner who will spot clean by hand. It's just an hour and a half drive away. [emoji15]



Oh dear, should we all go back to cotton T's only?
I have a big collection of special stain removers by Dr Beckman, very good if you're cooking in Chanel[emoji38]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I suppose if you look like that you can get away with anything. [emoji23]



[emoji23]


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks great but if you can't wear it the Cuban styles come quite soon..



Thanks! Pardon my ignorance, which is the Cuban style?

I did pick up a sale jacket and a bonus sale 16P necklace (which even my SA was surprised it went on sale). The jacket is a dark blue which is not a colour I normally gear towards (more a navy person) but I love how the jacket fits button up and it looks equally nice open up as well. Plus the material is perfect for the tropical weather.


----------



## HADASSA

ladysarah said:


> I tried on some of the new collection jackets to distract myself from the Brexit. Lovely knobbly tweeds, that would look great with jeans or more dressy. Love the new colours with a little bit if gold woven in, will have to go back and buy before prices go up for us Brits.


Did you take any pics Lady S?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Thanks! Pardon my ignorance, which is the Cuban style?
> 
> I did pick up a sale jacket and a bonus sale 16P necklace (which even my SA was surprised it went on sale). The jacket is a dark blue which is not a colour I normally gear towards (more a navy person) but I love how the jacket fits button up and it looks equally nice open up as well. Plus the material is perfect for the tropical weather.
> 
> View attachment 3397991
> View attachment 3397992
> View attachment 3397996



This jacket is adorable!! That's really my taste, never saw it here. 
I was offered the same necklace on sale. Is it long enough to wear it doubled?
I meant the Cruise 17 collection that was presented in Cuba.


----------



## HADASSA

ms piggy said:


> Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.
> View attachment 3397911


I love this jacket, and like you, can't wear because I live in the tropics.

Did you find the tweed to be a tight weave?


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> This jacket is adorable!! That's really my taste, never saw it here.
> I was offered the same necklace on sale. Is it long enough to wear it doubled?
> I meant the Cruise 17 collection that was presented in Cuba.



Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.


----------



## ms piggy

HADASSA said:


> I love this jacket, and like you, can't wear because I live in the tropics.
> 
> Did you find the tweed to be a tight weave?



IMO, it felt like a medium weave, not tight nor loose. The wool feels much thicker as compared to my other pre fall jackets from 2011 (Byzance) and 2015 (Salzburg).


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3397947
> 
> It's a good read but in french
> In english it's Chanel and her world from prix Goncourt author Edmonde Charles-Roux
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397951
> View attachment 3397952
> View attachment 3397953
> 
> Many styles have come back again and again
> luckily[emoji3]



Thank you for sharing pourquoipas!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.
> 
> View attachment 3398023
> View attachment 3398024



Thank you for the pictures, are you sure you don't need the white dress? It looks so nice on you!


----------



## doloresmia

ms piggy said:


> Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.
> View attachment 3397911



Big hugs to you! Nice to see you

And I love the blue jacket and the white dress on you


----------



## HADASSA

ms piggy said:


> IMO, it felt like a medium weave, not tight nor loose. The wool feels much thicker as compared to my other pre fall jackets from 2011 (Byzance) and 2015 (Salzburg).


Thank you ms piggy


----------



## halliehallie

ms piggy said:


> Thanks! Pardon my ignorance, which is the Cuban style?
> 
> I did pick up a sale jacket and a bonus sale 16P necklace (which even my SA was surprised it went on sale). The jacket is a dark blue which is not a colour I normally gear towards (more a navy person) but I love how the jacket fits button up and it looks equally nice open up as well. Plus the material is perfect for the tropical weather.
> 
> View attachment 3397991
> View attachment 3397992
> View attachment 3397996



I love this blue jacket on you. Doesn't Ari have one similar? I was looking for this too.


----------



## MightyBigRed

ms piggy said:


> Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.
> 
> View attachment 3398023
> View attachment 3398024



But they both look fab on you!


----------



## halliehallie

divababe said:


> Lovely TPFers, I am excited to share some of my sale finds! I am going to show you everything I am keeping and not keeping! The mod shots are done very quickly so for things I am keeping, will be doing more mod shots when I wear them! Hehehehe Thank you in advance for letting me share!
> 
> First up, a lovely suit from the airport collection. It fits lovely and so cute on (even without buttons). However, the noise from the jacket drives me crazy! I don't know why they didn't just use the same silk lining. I hate to let it go, but I don't think I will wear it much given the noise (it's like shoes making squeaky noises if you know what I mean). Anyone got the jacket and found a way that it wouldn't make the noise?
> 
> View attachment 3395808
> 
> 
> Next, another set so I took three pics. I had both the jacket and the skirt sent to me. There's a dress as well but I didn't get it. The color of the jacket and buttons are super lovely, but I don't like the jacket alone on me and I don't look good with the entire set. Also, the jacket doesn't have a shoulder pad, so probably another reason I don't quite like it. However, I love the skirt and can see so many different uses out of it (sorry for my plain t-shirt pairings) and I can pair with other jackets or coats for winter. I will be sending the jacket back, but keeping the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3395809
> View attachment 3395810
> 
> View attachment 3395811
> 
> 
> Next, my favorite jacket of my sale finds. I got very lucky with this. I love the details and colors in this jacket. Definitely keeping this and probably minor alterations.
> 
> View attachment 3395812
> 
> View attachment 3395814
> 
> View attachment 3395815
> 
> 
> Lastly, I got a couple black skirts. This one completes the set with my cruise jacket. It needs alteration so I didn't try it on. Everyone needs a black Chanel suit right?
> 
> View attachment 3395816
> 
> 
> This is the other skirt. It is very cute on its own. A bit of alteration is needed and somehow made my legs look super skinny! Hehehe
> 
> View attachment 3395818
> 
> 
> Again, thank you so much for letting me share! Not sure why it is showing the jacket again at the end in the post...but I love the jacket!




I wanted to thank Divababe for these photos and showing us the black skirt that matches the little black jacket from Cruise. I was able to get my SA to do a search and snap it. Thank you!


----------



## divababe

halliehallie said:


> I wanted to thank Divababe for these photos and showing us the black skirt that matches the little black jacket from Cruise. I was able to get my SA to do a search and snap it. Thank you!



Oh that's great that you got one too!!! Congrats! And can't wait to see your whole set!


----------



## divababe

ms piggy said:


> Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.
> View attachment 3397911



The jacket looks like a perfect fit on you! But like you said, if it's too thick for you, it probably wouldn't make sense. Thanks for sharing the mod shot!


----------



## divababe

ms piggy said:


> Thanks! Pardon my ignorance, which is the Cuban style?
> 
> I did pick up a sale jacket and a bonus sale 16P necklace (which even my SA was surprised it went on sale). The jacket is a dark blue which is not a colour I normally gear towards (more a navy person) but I love how the jacket fits button up and it looks equally nice open up as well. Plus the material is perfect for the tropical weather.
> 
> View attachment 3397991
> View attachment 3397992
> View attachment 3397996



Great finds and congrats on both! The jacket looks great on you and I think the blue looks great!


----------



## divababe

ms piggy said:


> Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.
> 
> View attachment 3398023
> View attachment 3398024



I thought the first dress looks best on you! I think the navy jacket you got would look good with the first dress!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for the pictures, are you sure you don't need the white dress? It looks so nice on you!



I second that @mspiggy. That white dress looks amazing on you!!


----------



## halliehallie

Another sale find! Love love love this jacket. It's so casual when I wear it openly, but formal when I close it esp with the skirt set. Will post a mod shot with the skirt set. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3398490
> 
> 
> Another sale find! Love love love this jacket. It's so casual when I wear it openly, but formal when I close it esp with the skirt set. Will post a mod shot with the skirt set.



That looks elaborate, can't wait to see the set!


----------



## HADASSA

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3398490
> 
> 
> Another sale find! Love love love this jacket. It's so casual when I wear it openly, but formal when I close it esp with the skirt set. Will post a mod shot with the skirt set. Thanks for letting me share.


You look lovely halliehallie in your jacket but of course I noticed the VCA Magic Earrings first


----------



## gracekelly

Gosh I am so sick of logging in all the time and I still have it gotten the hand of these changes!


----------



## halliehallie

HADASSA said:


> You look lovely halliehallie in your jacket but of course I noticed the VCA Magic Earrings first



Thanks, Hadassa!! I got them recently!


----------



## Myrkur

ms piggy said:


> Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.
> 
> View attachment 3398023
> View attachment 3398024


Wow! Love the white dress with the necklace.


----------



## HADASSA

halliehallie said:


> Thanks, Hadassa!! I got them recently!


I love how they stand out on you. OK - back to topic 

I love the tight weave of your jacket. Been searching for something like this to wear in the tropics but no luck


----------



## halliehallie

HADASSA said:


> I love how they stand out on you. OK - back to topic
> 
> I love the tight weave of your jacket. Been searching for something like this to wear in the tropics but no luck



It's so hard when you live somewhere warm (Socal for me), but you are tempted by the lovely jackets and coats. I still wear them for dinner, so it works out.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3397947
> 
> It's a good read but in french
> In english it's Chanel and her world from prix Goncourt author Edmonde Charles-Roux
> HTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397951
> View attachment 3397952
> View attachment 3397953
> 
> Many styles have come back again and again
> luckily[emoji3]



I have the English version [emoji12]


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I am trying to match the blouse with everything [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> This silver Chanel is from a couple of seasons ago. It can be worn all buttoned up. Quite formal.
> View attachment 3397555
> 
> 
> Or I can just flip it open
> View attachment 3397557


i was very close to buying this blouse without the sleeves, I have the one with the sleeves - it is gorgeous style it goes so well with everything.


Pourquoipas said:


> It's a very good buy, enjoyable to wear and matches virtually all of my jackets. So good to find this on sale. I'm curious, will you hand-wash this or give it to the dry cleaners because of the pleating? I'm equally 'nervous' about both options!


me too! 


Baglover121 said:


> So much gorgeousness going on in here! Love everything
> 
> Wanted to share this image I found of the ACT 1 jacket lot of you have bought recently in sales,  it looks so beautiful with leather leggings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397797


Love it! very interesting combo. The coat is very nice.


ms piggy said:


> Hi sweetie, good self discipline there!  Congrats on the long black jacket, you rock it! I tried on both the same gold jacket and the short LBJ. Alas they are way too thick for my weather. I did like the gold more since the black was a heavy sombre look on me and the wool in it was prickly on me somehow.
> View attachment 3397911


You look great in this jacket!


Pourquoipas said:


> Nice for someone super skinny like here I'm afraid. She is mixing 2 tweeds, wasn't this considered not done?


it works some how on her. 


ms piggy said:


> Thanks! Pardon my ignorance, which is the Cuban style?
> 
> I did pick up a sale jacket and a bonus sale 16P necklace (which even my SA was surprised it went on sale). The jacket is a dark blue which is not a colour I normally gear towards (more a navy person) but I love how the jacket fits button up and it looks equally nice open up as well. Plus the material is perfect for the tropical weather.
> 
> View attachment 3397991
> View attachment 3397992
> View attachment 3397996


We are tweens on this jacket! it looks great on you!


ms piggy said:


> Ah, got ya, I am always rather behind with the fashion shows. Will look it up, thanks. The necklace can be doubled up, it's a lovely classic piece. Seen here with two of the sale dresses I tried on but left behind.
> 
> View attachment 3398023
> View attachment 3398024


Love the white dress! 


halliehallie said:


> I love this blue jacket on you. Doesn't Ari have one similar? I was looking for this too.


Yes, I do have this jacket, I bought it last summer sale in Washington DC.


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3398490
> 
> 
> Another sale find! Love love love this jacket. It's so casual when I wear it openly, but formal when I close it esp with the skirt set. Will post a mod shot with the skirt set. Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats halliehallie, very beautiful jacket!!!


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3398490
> 
> 
> Another sale find! Love love love this jacket. It's so casual when I wear it openly, but formal when I close it esp with the skirt set. Will post a mod shot with the skirt set. Thanks for letting me share.



Very pretty jacket!!! Looks so good on u!


----------



## halliehallie

hermesBB said:


> Very pretty jacket!!! Looks so good on u!



Thank you, HermesBB! [emoji7]


----------



## *MJ*

Hi ladies! I'm hoping to find this jacket in Europe or UK... Do you girls know the prices there? Trying to figure out the best place to buy. Thanks!


----------



## ari

One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]


----------



## ari

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping to find this jacket in Europe or UK... Do you girls know the prices there? Trying to figure out the best place to buy. Thanks!
> View attachment 3400387



Hi MJ, the price was mentioned in several posts before- it was slightly over 4600 euro. Last week I was in the boutique on New Bond street wearing mine, the SAs were asking me where I bought it as they had a waiting list of 99 clients. I think in London will be difficult to find it. I think the prices all over Europe are identical. If you're are coming from the states it might be cheaper to buy it in Uk.


----------



## Hed Kandi

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping to find this jacket in Europe or UK... Do you girls know the prices there? Trying to figure out the best place to buy. Thanks!
> View attachment 3400387


Hello there,
The jacket is €4670 in France and £3720 in the UK. Not sure about availability.


----------



## DiamondLadyLove

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



Ari your style is impeccable, You always look stunning and that jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



It looks beautiful on you and it is perfectly accessorized.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



Very feminine yet sharp! I like it! 
On sale or not, u've got a lot of wear out of it before others. That's what we call pioneering [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping to find this jacket in Europe or UK... Do you girls know the prices there? Trying to figure out the best place to buy. Thanks!
> View attachment 3400387




I was at London Heathrow Terminal 5 last week and they had only one left in size 36. Good luck!


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



You look so pretty. I feel your pain. I bought it full price as well... Sigh...


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



Ari,  I saw this jacket on sale too,  I didn't think it would look this good,  so I didn't even bother trying it on,  now I regret [emoji22].  It's such a wonderful jacket for summer breeze I think.  Looks great on you!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]


Stunning jacket!!  The fabric is beautiful and different. Congrats!

The availability of the black Fall jacket is dwindling rapidly.  I was able to make my purchase of it on Sat when I returned from my trip.  I saw one in Dublin, but not my size, and I never had the time to shop at the boutique at Terminal 5 so when I came home I went right to work on it!  Lucky to have found one.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Stunning jacket!!  The fabric is beautiful and different. Congrats!
> 
> The availability of the black Fall jacket is dwindling rapidly.  I was able to make my purchase of it on Sat when I returned from my trip.  I saw one in Dublin, but not my size, and I never had the time to shop at the boutique at Terminal 5 so when I came home I went right to work on it!  Lucky to have found one.



Agree. It's selling out quickly. If someone wants one they should find it soon or at least put their name on the waiting list. I have heard rumors that there might be a second run. I don't know if that's true or not. They did a second run of the brasserie sling backs that were so popular and the second run is all but sold out too.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. It's selling out quickly. If someone wants one they should find it soon or at least put their name on the waiting list. I have heard rumors that there might be a second run. I don't know if that's true or not. They did a second run of the brasserie sling backs that were so popular and the second run is all but sold out too.


I am pretty sure that my slings are part of the second run and happy to have found them!  I think it would be easier to do the shoes than the jackets.  You would think that they would have moved on to the next collection and then there is the question of fabric availability.  Women are ordering the jacket sight unseen and it is quite amazing!  I had to see it IRL to determine whether or not it was suitable for my climate zone.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I am pretty sure that my slings are part of the second run and happy to have found them!  I think it would be easier to do the shoes than the jackets.  You would think that they would have moved on to the next collection and then there is the question of fabric availability.  Women are ordering the jacket sight unseen and it is quite amazing!  I had to see it IRL to determine whether or not it was suitable for my climate zone.



I ordered mine sight unseen. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> I like the epaulettes! I just exchanged the shoulder pads for smaller ones and I love it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine with the sleeveless airport top, they look so good together with  jeans


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks for showing this with a print blouse.  I went shopping in my closet and came up with two Rebecca Taylor silk prints that work very well with this jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]


I love this jacket, the blue color and your styling. It's a pain if a jacket you bought not long ago goes on sale at a major discount (50%). It happened to me and the consequence might be that I'll stick to mainstream items that are much sought after. At least I won't feel as stupid to have paid the full price as it's the only way of getting hold of it. It's true that you wore the style before the ladies that get it in the sales but that's not a big consolation IMO as for me there's no competition involved, hardly anyone around me is familiar with the collections and I wear my jackets for years.  I don't mind sales, just the contrary, but I'll try to understand what might go on sale before I decide on new collections.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I love this jacket, the blue color and your styling. It's a pain if a jacket you bought not long ago goes on sale at a major discount (50%). It happened to me and the consequence might be that I'll stick to mainstream items that are much sought after. At least I won't feel as stupid to have paid the full price as it's the only way of getting hold of it. It's true that you wore the style before the ladies that get it in the sales but that's not a big consolation IMO as for me there's no competition involved, hardly anyone around me is familiar with the collections and I wear my jackets for years.  I don't mind sales, just the contrary, but I'll try to understand what might go on sale before I decide on new collections.



Good point. Here's how I rationalize it too. I paid full price for the navy jacket. I didn't want to miss out on it. And I think you have to buy a few non sale items to kind of pay your dues so you are well positioned for the hard to find items and the popular sale items later. At our boutique most of the good sale items are spoken for long before the sale starts. If more than one person wants the same thing I think the person with the stronger purchase history will get it. I was able to get a few sale pieces. And my SA went above and beyond to get me all of the Paris Rome pieces that I wanted. So I think if it's something that you love and the price is fair to start it makes sense to just buy it full price. And don't look back during the sale.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good point. Here's how I rationalize it too. I paid full price for the navy jacket. I didn't want to miss out on it. And I think you have to buy a few non sale items to kind of pay your dues so you are well positioned for the hard to find items and the popular sale items later. At our boutique most of the good sale items are spoken for long before the sale starts. If more than one person wants the same thing I think the person with the stronger purchase history will get it. I was able to get a few sale pieces. And my SA went above and beyond to get me all of the Paris Rome pieces that I wanted. So I think if it's something that you love and the price is fair to start it makes sense to just buy it full price. And don't look back during the sale.



Right you are. You need to buy some things to be offered interesting pre-sales items. But I definitely try to order items high on my whishlist quickly and that's often what is cherished by many others. No point to look back indeed, just enjoy! Sorry, just tried to talk myself into buying less stuff[emoji126]

Did you see the new shoulders on fall 16 couture jackets?
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Do you like this shape?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Right you are. You need to buy some things to be offered interesting pre-sales items. But I definitely try to order items high on my whishlist quickly and that's often what is cherished by many others. No point to look back indeed, just enjoy! Sorry, just tried to talk myself into buying less stuff[emoji126]
> 
> Did you see the new shoulders on fall 16 couture jackets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like this shape?



I do like the entire jacket. Love the color. My Salzburg jacket has somewhat rounded shoulders. Maybe not quite as rounded as that. 

I hear you about the sale. It's painful to see things go on sale. I just try to rationalize so I'm not too sad. I think that now that we have good starter collections we can be a little more restrictive in what we purchase full price. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do like the entire jacket. Love the color. My Salzburg jacket has somewhat rounded shoulders. Maybe not quite as rounded as that.
> 
> I hear you about the sale. It's painful to see things go on sale. I just try to rationalize so I'm not too sad. I think that now that we have good starter collections we can be a little more restrictive in what we purchase full price. [emoji4]



Exactly, good lesson learned. I think about high priced items in relation to the time I have to work for their price. As I love to work or rather prefer working to doing nothing I don't regret my buys very long!
The other shoulder type presented is also very geometrical, a triangular shape. Quite spectacular!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, good lesson learned. I think about high priced items in relation to the time I have to work for their price. As I love to work or rather prefer working to doing nothing I don't regret my buys very long!
> The other shoulder type presented is also very geometrical, a triangular shape. Quite spectacular!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400886



Oh yes. Beautiful. We can't step up to couture. Our husbands will leave us. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes. Beautiful. We can't step up to couture. Our husbands will leave us. [emoji23]



Absolutely, I have no intention to step up and end up on my own and broke! But it's nice to look at anyway..[emoji72]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely, I have no intention to step up and end up on my own and broke! But it's nice to look at anyway..[emoji72]


But you would look so nice even if alone and broke

The good news is that after a couple of seasons, some of the couture looks float down to us peons in RTW


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> But you would look so nice even if alone and broke
> 
> The good news is that after a couple of seasons, some of the couture looks float down to us peons in RTW



Oh please let them float our way, but the day Chanel does a H&M edition it might be time to quit the ship[emoji33]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh please let them float our way, but the day Chanel does a H&M edition it might be time to quit the ship[emoji33]



KWIM!!  Quelle horreur!  I have this rule of thumb that when a designer/house does this, I stop buying their wares.  Yes, this makes things more limiting, but that is how I feel about it.  On the other hand, KL has had his own line for a long time and the price point dropped like a stone so he could clean up with the volume sales.   When I have looked at the much lower priced items from known designers, I have always been disappointed with the quality and fit.  Neiman Marcus took part in something like this 3-4 years ago and some of the things looked quite nice at first glance , but did not fit at all and were poorly made.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> KWIM!!  Quelle horreur!  I have this rule of thumb that when a designer/house does this, I stop buying their wares.  Yes, this makes things more limiting, but that is how I feel about it.  On the other hand, KL has had his own line for a long time and the price point dropped like a stone so he could clean up with the volume sales.   When I have looked at the much lower priced items from known designers, I have always been disappointed with the quality and fit.  Neiman Marcus took part in something like this 3-4 years ago and some of the things looked quite nice at first glance , but did not fit at all and were poorly made.



You get what you pay for. Good news about the couture to rtw cycle. Don't want to blow my retirement on couture. [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> KWIM!!  Quelle horreur!  I have this rule of thumb that when a designer/house does this, I stop buying their wares.  Yes, this makes things more limiting, but that is how I feel about it.  On the other hand, KL has had his own line for a long time and the price point dropped like a stone so he could clean up with the volume sales.   When I have looked at the much lower priced items from known designers, I have always been disappointed with the quality and fit.  Neiman Marcus took part in something like this 3-4 years ago and some of the things looked quite nice at first glance , but did not fit at all and were poorly made.



I guess it's fashion equation: quality is inversely proportionate to quantity x low price.


----------



## Onthego

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping to find this jacket in Europe or UK... Do you girls know the prices there? Trying to figure out the best place to buy. Thanks!
> View attachment 3400387


Hi I just bought this today in Florida. My very first and maybe my last Chanel jacket. Went with the basic and all the hype, and i love it. I paid $4,800 plus tax. I had such a hard time deciding to get it at the boutique or Saks. Saks because I had some points to use up. But my SA was not very convincing that he could get my size and since I tried on at the boutique I knew I had to get the sleeves altered and Saks would have sent it to me as is. So I got it at the boutique and I am having it altered.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. It's selling out quickly. If someone wants one they should find it soon or at least put their name on the waiting list. I have heard rumors that there might be a second run. I don't know if that's true or not. They did a second run of the brasserie sling backs that were so popular and the second run is all but sold out too.


I have been looking for a Chanel classic jacket for about 2 years. Would have preferred it on sale but none of the sale ones seem to be what I am looking for.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I ordered mine sight unseen. [emoji23]


Dear PP, I love all your helpful posts. Did you get yours? Do you get it altered at the boutique? I too adore Paris. I have dragged my husband there about 5 times in the last 10 years. He has started to rebel after this last trip. Also not too sure about the new system at FSH. Back to topic. Love this black jacket...


----------



## halliehallie

On my way to drop off my som at school this morning. Thanks for letting me share. 

I intentionally only bought the jacket for this piece, but I saw someone with just a black top and the skirt on and it looked amazing. Now, I want the skirt too!


----------



## Ici

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3400993
> 
> 
> On my way to drop off my som at school this morning. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> I intentionally only bought the jacket for this piece, but I saw someone with just a black top and the skirt on and it looked amazing. Now, I want the skirt too!


Love it! This jacket looks so good on!  A friend of mine owns this jacket and she tried it on w just a solid tee and jeans at the time and it looks so fab!  The print is actually really flattering.  The pleated skirt is super cute too. Great buy


----------



## EmileH

Onthego said:


> Hi I just bought this today in Florida. My very first and maybe my last Chanel jacket. Went with the basic and all the hype, and i love it. I paid $4,800 plus tax. I had such a hard time deciding to get it at the boutique or Saks. Saks because I had some points to use up. But my SA was not very convincing that he could get my size and since I tried on at the boutique I knew I had to get the sleeves altered and Saks would have sent it to me as is. So I got it at the boutique and I am having it altered.
> 
> I have been looking for a Chanel classic jacket for about 2 years. Would have preferred it on sale but none of the sale ones seem to be what I am looking for.
> 
> Dear PP, I love all your helpful posts. Did you get yours? Do you get it altered at the boutique? I too adore Paris. I have dragged my husband there about 5 times in the last 10 years. He has started to rebel after this last trip. Also not too sure about the new system at FSH. Back to topic. Love this black jacket...



Hi, congratulations. I think if you only buy one Chanel jacket this is the right one. And you were smart to snap it up when you had the chance. I had the sleeves shortened too. I prefer the Chanel tailors to the department stores. I have mine now but I haven't worn it yet. It's too warm here now. I love Paris too. DH rarely goes with me. I'm going back in November. Not sure about the new system either. Enjoy your new jacket. Can't wait for photos.


----------



## luckylove

Hi ladies! It seems that the black Paris Rome jacket is a huge hit. I ordered one without seeing IRL. Can someone please advise on the weight of this piece? Is it heavy like the gorgeous gold jacket or lighter? It looks so beautiful and I am hoping I won't have to wait for a winter freeze to wear it!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You get what you pay for. Good news about the couture to rtw cycle. Don't want to blow my retirement on couture. [emoji23]


I find it hard to love the couture line to be honest.  Lately, many things have this oversized look and I am not a fan of that.  I think KL could translate the shoulders of this collectioninto something more wearable for RTW.


----------



## gracekelly

luckylove said:


> Hi ladies! It seems that the black Paris Rome jacket is a huge hit. I ordered one without seeing IRL. Can someone please advise on the weight of this piece? Is it heavy like the gorgeous gold jacket or lighter? It looks so beautiful and I am hoping I won't have to wait for a winter freeze to wear it!


I think the black jacket is lighter in weight than the gold.  The fabric of the black looks heavier than it really is IMO.


----------



## ailoveresale

You are all tempting me again to get the black jacket! Still worried it will be too heavy for my climate. But my SA also says it hasn't come in yet in my size, which means I probably won't get it unless I really push for it. Knowing I have the black cruise jacket and just bought that black airline jacket on sale - do I really *need* another black jacket??


----------



## ari

DiamondLadyLove said:


> Ari your style is impeccable, You always look stunning and that jacket is gorgeous!


DiamondLadyLove, thank you for the great compliments.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful on you and it is perfectly accessorized.


Thank you PP


hermesBB said:


> Very feminine yet sharp! I like it!
> On sale or not, u've got a lot of wear out of it before others. That's what we call pioneering [emoji16]


HermesBB, thank you, problem is I had worn it only once ! waiting for the good weather to come.LOL!


halliehallie said:


> You look so pretty. I feel your pain. I bought it full price as well... Sigh...


LOL, Hallie, thank you for understanding.


zaraha said:


> Ari,  I saw this jacket on sale too,  I didn't think it would look this good,  so I didn't even bother trying it on,  now I regret [emoji22].  It's such a wonderful jacket for summer breeze I think.  Looks great on you!


I can highly recommend it ! the cut is amazing, if you like fitted jackets


gracekelly said:


> Stunning jacket!!  The fabric is beautiful and different. Congrats!
> 
> The availability of the black Fall jacket is dwindling rapidly.  I was able to make my purchase of it on Sat when I returned from my trip.  I saw one in Dublin, but not my size, and I never had the time to shop at the boutique at Terminal 5 so when I came home I went right to work on it!  Lucky to have found one.


gracekelly, Thank you!


Pourquoipas said:


> I love this jacket, the blue color and your styling. It's a pain if a jacket you bought not long ago goes on sale at a major discount (50%). It happened to me and the consequence might be that I'll stick to mainstream items that are much sought after. At least I won't feel as stupid to have paid the full price as it's the only way of getting hold of it. It's true that you wore the style before the ladies that get it in the sales but that's not a big consolation IMO as for me there's no competition involved, hardly anyone around me is familiar with the collections and I wear my jackets for years.  I don't mind sales, just the contrary, but I'll try to understand what might go on sale before I decide on new collections.


I'm in te same inviroment 


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3400993
> 
> 
> On my way to drop off my som at school this morning. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> I intentionally only bought the jacket for this piece, but I saw someone with just a black top and the skirt on and it looked amazing. Now, I want the skirt too!


Congrats Hallie! very interesting jacket!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I think the black jacket is lighter in weight than the gold.  The fabric of the black looks heavier than it really is IMO.



I agree. It's a bit lighter. Than the gold.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> You are all tempting me again to get the black jacket! Still worried it will be too heavy for my climate. But my SA also says it hasn't come in yet in my size, which means I probably won't get it unless I really push for it. Knowing I have the black cruise jacket and just bought that black airline jacket on sale - do I really *need* another black jacket??



Can you reserve one? If you decide that you don't like it when it comes in I'm sure that would be fine. Someone else will take it.


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks ladies for the love on the blue jacket and white dress (perhaps I should have brought the latter home too haha).



ari said:


> View attachment 3400462
> 
> One of my favorite jackets, navy lace camellia, unfortunately I saw it during the sale, but had bought it at full price [emoji51]



Lovely to be tweens with you *ari*! Another fabulous look from you, a great ambassador of Chanel RTW. Love all your choices!


----------



## ms piggy

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3400993
> 
> 
> On my way to drop off my som at school this morning. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> I intentionally only bought the jacket for this piece, but I saw someone with just a black top and the skirt on and it looked amazing. Now, I want the skirt too!



This is lovely!


----------



## footlocker

ms piggy said:


> Thanks ladies for the love on the blue jacket and white dress (perhaps I should have brought the latter home too haha).
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely to be tweens with you *ari*! Another fabulous look from you, a great ambassador of Chanel RTW. Love all your choices!


now we need your modelling pic...=)


----------



## ms piggy

footlocker said:


> now we need your modelling pic...=)



Hi dear, sorry for the confusion, I was actually referring to another jacket that I posted earlier (and not the navy lace camellia). Here is my original post http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/page-374#post-30393759


----------



## luckylove

Thank you Gracekelly and Pocketbook pup for the feedback on the black jacket! I am so excited to see it! Best wishes!


----------



## Gerry

Ms Piggy, what is the meaning of your swimming pig? I HAVE to know!! LOL.


----------



## hermesBB

It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]




Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.



Great look!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.



I love all your vintage Chanel pieces!


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.


This looks lovely and classic. What temperature would be appropriate for this material?


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.


So so so fabulous!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.









 personal A/C shirt.  Wear it under the coat.


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> personal A/C shirt.  Wear it under the coat.




LMAO!!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> personal A/C shirt.  Wear it under the coat.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can you reserve one? If you decide that you don't like it when it comes in I'm sure that would be fine. Someone else will take it.



I put my name down after the pre-fall preview but my SA keeps telling me it hasn't come in yet... I'm guessing if I want one I need to do a size locator and actually purchase it...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I put my name down after the pre-fall preview but my SA keeps telling me it hasn't come in yet... I'm guessing if I want one I need to do a size locator and actually purchase it...



Maybe. You can always return it if you don't love it. But I doubt you will. [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I put my name down after the pre-fall preview but my SA keeps telling me it hasn't come in yet... I'm guessing if I want one I need to do a size locator and actually purchase it...


I actually think that the all stores have received them by now.  EU had them first and then the US.  If I saw one in Ireland, then you should be able to find one here!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Hi MJ, the price was mentioned in several posts before- it was slightly over 4600 euro. Last week I was in the boutique on New Bond street wearing mine, the SAs were asking me where I bought it as they had a waiting list of 99 clients. I think in London will be difficult to find it. I think the prices all over Europe are identical. If you're are coming from the states it might be cheaper to buy it in Uk.



Hi Ari, wonder if you have wore that jacket often and how do you find the material from a durability standpoint / normal wear and tear or major piling from very little wear? appreciate you sharing your experience on the jacket thus far. TIA.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great look!



Thanks PP! 



divababe said:


> I love all your vintage Chanel pieces!



Thank you divababe! I am a big vintage fan [emoji12]



HADASSA said:


> This looks lovely and classic. What temperature would be appropriate for this material?



Thanks HAdASSA! It is def not a winter coat. I would say like chilly morning, or cold evening out?  70F ish, maybe?




Lisab68 said:


> So so so fabulous!!!!



Thanks you Lisab68!



gracekelly said:


> personal A/C shirt.  Wear it under the coat.



You are so talented grace jelly!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]This would be perfect if it can switch as a HEATING shirt in Winter then I can wear it forever! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## halliehallie

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.



You look simply divine, HermesBB. You have enables me to purchase this coat as well! I was on the fence until I saw your modeling photos.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> It's getting so hot but I kept on opening my closet and trying to find an excuse to wear those lovely pieces. So here is a shot for my "new" fav coat with full air conditioning blowing and a light dress underneath it. Bear with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3401736
> 
> 
> Both necklaces are vintage Chanel from the 70s.



Amazing HermesBB! So stylish and lady like!


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Hi Ari, wonder if you have wore that jacket often and how do you find the material from a durability standpoint / normal wear and tear or major piling from very little wear? appreciate you sharing your experience on the jacket thus far. TIA.



I did wear it for 4 - 5 days so far - on trips to colder weather places. I think it is fragile.


----------



## halliehallie

ari said:


> I did wear it for 4 - 5 days so far - on trips to colder weather places. I think it is fragile.



I agree that it's a bit fragile. I felt like I had to baby it a little bit.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> You look simply divine, HermesBB. You have enables me to purchase this coat as well! I was on the fence until I saw your modeling photos.



Congrats! It's really a very easy to wear coat! Looking forward to ur mod shot! 




ari said:


> Amazing HermesBB! So stylish and lady like!



Thank u Ari. U are my Chanel muse [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket



Beautiful sweater and outfit


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket



Perfect casual look for this nice Chanel gem!


----------



## halliehallie

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket



Love this. Casual, yet classy.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I did wear it for 4 - 5 days so far - on trips to colder weather places. I think it is fragile.





halliehallie said:


> I agree that it's a bit fragile. I felt like I had to baby it a little bit.



Thank you for the insight.  It's 100% wool so I thought it may require a bit of tlc awareness.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket


Perfect!  Great piece and useful!


----------



## hermesBB

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket



Love the delicate details on the sweater! U look too nice for the airport! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive 
I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?


----------



## Hed Kandi

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



Is there any way you could move the buttons to give a little room?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234



What a great outfit! That jacket is incredible. I confess that I have been looking for a akirt like yours for weeks now. It's perfect with so many of your jackets.


----------



## EmileH

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



The jacket doesn't look like its bulging in you but it's hard to tell with photos of black jackets. You need to feel comfortable in it though. They can do wonders with these jackets letting them out and taking them in. Are they offering to alter it for you? They should.


----------



## EmileH

Hed Kandi said:


> Is there any way you could move the buttons to give a little room?



No. They need to let it out at the seams.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The jacket doesn't look like its bulging in you but it's hard to tell with photos of black jackets. You need to feel comfortable in it though. They can do wonders with these jackets letting them out and taking them in. Are they offering to alter it for you? They should.



I agree. If it's not overwhelmingly uncomfortable for you, Chanel's own alteration should be able to adjust these areas. And for free!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234



For a beautiful jacket like this, I will do the same thing [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a great outfit! That jacket is incredible. I confess that I have been looking for a akirt like yours for weeks now. It's perfect with so many of your jackets.



Hi Pup and thank you[emoji255]
I buy most of my basics like this skirt at Boss.de online, easy for me but you have to size down. I just checked but they seem to have a very limited choice online in the US[emoji26]
I usually try to order in Europe only because of  import duties from the US so that's a limiting factor if I'd like to look into US brands. I suppose it's the other way round for you. Customs here check every package and even If you're prepared to pay it is quite a nuisance to sort it out before you get a hold on your order.


----------



## Pourquoipas

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



Looks fine to me! Personally, I prefer fitted and I'm not slim. I don't think these 4 pocket jackets are really made for bigger cups, I don't like the upper pockets to bulge, it's a masculine cut after all so I don't close it up, it looks fine and I can style it with nice tops!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Pup and thank you[emoji255]
> I buy most of my basics like this skirt at Boss.de online, easy for me but you have to size down. I just checked but they seem to have a very limited choice online in the US[emoji26]
> I usually try to order in Europe only because of  import duties from the US so that's a limiting factor if I'd like to look into US brands. I suppose it's the other way round for you. Customs here check every package and even If you're prepared to pay it is quite a nuisance to sort it out before you get a hold on your order.



Often the best styles are only sold in Europe. I am going to look into one of those package forwarding services. For us customs is not so bad. In fact if we keep the order less than $800 they do not charge us or delay our packages at all.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Often the best styles are only sold in Europe. I am going to look into one of those package forwarding services. For us customs is not so bad. In fact if we keep the order less than $800 they do not charge us or delay our packages at all.



That's fortunate. Those services can be a good solution, they might find ways to make it work smoother...


----------



## lasttotheparty

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



It looks lovely on you. I have the opposite problem and am extremely small chested with wide hips. I wear mine with the buttons undone because it is very unflattering when buttoned - bulging strangely at my waist. 
If it fits everywhere else, it might be worth a shot to see what alterations are possible. The length looks very good on you and I worry that the next size up would be too long.


----------



## EmileH

This is kind of cool. I won't be buying it. I haven't seen it before. It's the same fabric as the Paris Rome gold jacket.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Getting on a plane to visit family today with my little Chanel sweater jacket


Karenaellen, love the cardi and the way you are wearing it. Very chic!


Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234


Ah, this is gorgeous outfit PQP! love the white skirt against the colorful jacket! here is hot too and I'm also using my jackets for decoration purposes, or when I have a meeting. 


aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?


Wouldn't you wear it open most of the time? i think this will solve your problem


----------



## divababe

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



I think it looks great on you, but you have to love it! You pointed out a few things and can they not alter it to fit you? Most Chanel jackets are made to be alter to fit you perfectly with a size or two of fabric with the jacket for the tailor to customize. If you truly love the jacket, talk with your SA.


----------



## Chanelfanz

Wouldn't you wear it open most of the time? i think this will solve your problem[/QUOTE]

Yes, exactly what I want to say too!


----------



## halliehallie

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234



So beautiful.


----------



## Chanelfanz

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234



Beautiful Jacket !


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Karenaellen, love the cardi and the way you are wearing it. Very chic!
> 
> Ah, this is gorgeous outfit PQP! love the white skirt against the colorful jacket! here is hot too and I'm also using my jackets for decoration purposes, or when I have a meeting.
> 
> Wouldn't you wear it open most of the time? i think this will solve your problem





halliehallie said:


> So beautiful.





Chanelfanz said:


> Beautiful Jacket !



Thank you Ari, hallie and chanelfanz!
We'll always find ways to wear a C jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234


This is so cute!  Love the shoes with it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is kind of cool. I won't be buying it. I haven't seen it before. It's the same fabric as the Paris Rome gold jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3403386



Interesting but I don't like it as long, looks like a plaid. Maybe shorter?


----------



## gracekelly

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?


The jacket can be easily altered to fit you properly as there is plenty of fabric.  As long as the shoulder is a good fit, stick with this size.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This is so cute!  Love the shoes with it!



Thank you gracekelly, I had buyers remorse about this shoes,too pink but actually with the jacket and something plain enough they're growing on me[emoji57]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Off to work today, it'll be a hot day. The jacket is only for decoration purposes[emoji14][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403234


Looks wonderful and I love the shoes (color) with it.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a great outfit! That jacket is incredible. I confess that I have been looking for a akirt like yours for weeks now. It's perfect with so many of your jackets.



TIA, this is a really cute skirt!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you gracekelly, I had buyers remorse about this shoes,too pink but actually with the jacket and something plain enough they're growing on me[emoji57]


My quoting and posting are still getting mixed up with this new format.  
I love quirky colored shoes in general and think that they always take an outfit up to the next level.  Picking a color out of the jacket and wearing the colored shoe is just the bomb to me!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Often the best styles are only sold in Europe. I am going to look into one of those package forwarding services. For us customs is not so bad. In fact if we keep the order less than $800 they do not charge us or delay our packages at all.


I can remember eons ago, prior to the internet age when you could tell that an article of clothing was purchased in EU.  Certain styles and/or colorations of an item we could buy here never made it across the pond.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> My quoting and posting are still getting mixed up with this new format.
> I love quirky colored shoes in general and think that they always take an outfit up to the next level.  Picking a color out of the jacket and wearing the colored shoe is just the bomb to me!



I love the colorful shoes!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is kind of cool. I won't be buying it. I haven't seen it before. It's the same fabric as the Paris Rome gold jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3403386


Looks perfect for your drafty castle with moat weekend retreat.  I would add a roll neck sweater to it however.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> My quoting and posting are still getting mixed up with this new format.
> I love quirky colored shoes in general and think that they always take an outfit up to the next level.  Picking a color out of the jacket and wearing the colored shoe is just the bomb to me!





gracekelly said:


> I can remember eons ago, prior to the internet age when you could tell that an article of clothing was purchased in EU.  Certain styles and/or colorations of an item we could buy here never made it across the pond.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the colorful shoes!



So funny these live quotes.
I must admit I love wearable ( for me 5 mm or 8 big maximum) but nice shoes, another addiction. I keep them mostly in the trunk of my car to keep the rotation going!!
Surprisingly in time of globalisation you still have local taste, for the better or the worse[emoji13]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> So funny these live quotes.
> I must admit I love wearable ( for me 5 mm or 8 big maximum) but nice shoes, another addiction. I keep them mostly in the trunk of my car to keep the rotation going!!
> Surprisingly in time of globalisation you still have local taste, for the better or the worse[emoji13]


Yes, there is local taste.  The skirt has been dead here for years.  Even a "good" pair of pants is rarely seen.  the jean, skinny and otherwise, rules as does the legging.  When I travel abroad, I am always curious to see how the locals dress and from what I can see, on the whole, the world is a global village.  Excluded from that village are Chanel jackets and Hermes bags and expensive shoes.    I have seen girls in Honningsvåg, Norway who look like they write fashion blogs!  Not to demean Honningsvåg, but it is as far north as you can get and off the beaten path!  Good postal service and Fedex will get you anything.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Yes, there is local taste.  The skirt has been dead here for years.  Even a "good" pair of pants is rarely seen.  the jean, skinny and otherwise, rules as does the legging.  When I travel abroad, I am always curious to see how the locals dress and from what I can see, on the whole, the world is a global village.  Excluded from that village are Chanel jackets and Hermes bags and expensive shoes.    I have seen girls in Honningsvåg, Norway who look like they write fashion blogs!  Not to demean Honningsvåg, but it is as far north as you can get and off the beaten path!  Good postal service and Fedex will get you anything.



I leave the skinnies to DD that's better for everybody. It's true that you can find skirts and dresses again, lucky me! I avoid pants, my DH never approved and I live a happy life of compromise[emoji8]
Personally I love 'my' ever so nice Fedex guy he's my true Santa[emoji13]
You're right, travelling and sitting on a busy place watching the locals and their attire is the best passtime! Mostly I spot Zara though which is quite a progress all in all!
But honestly real fashion is out of my comfort zone. How could I possibly wear something like this
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3403577

	

		
			
		

		
	
 as pyjamas maybe?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3403578


----------



## EmileH

In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.

First the shorter skirt with the jacket




Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.




Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.




I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.

Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906



Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.
> 
> First the shorter skirt with the jacket
> 
> View attachment 3403826
> 
> 
> Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3403827
> 
> 
> Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.
> View attachment 3403829
> View attachment 3403830
> 
> 
> I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.


I think that pencil skirt is very flattering on you!!!  Maybe it's just different from how you are used to seeing yourself.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> I think that pencil skirt is very flattering on you!!!  Maybe it's just different from how you are used to seeing yourself.



Well thank you. I know I won't feel comfortable in it. I have a brassiere skirt  that is s bit high waisted and much more flattering. I really don't have a tummy but this one is cut very oddly and it makes it appear so. The waist is also almost at my bra line. I think it's meant to be a sexy Italian style pencil skirt that plays up the curves. I just don't like that style for myself.


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well thank you. I know I won't feel comfortable in it. I have a brassiere skirt  that is s bit high waisted and much more flattering. I really don't have a tummy but this one is cut very oddly and it makes it appear so. The waist is also almost at my bra line. I think it's meant to be a sexy Italian style pencil skirt that plays up the curves. I just don't like that style for myself.


I get it.  I can understand what you mean by the waist part.  But your legs look awesome!!  And certainly at that price point you should feel gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?


I think the fact that your SA is telling you to sleep on it is indicative that this style isn't the best option for you.  Too pricey to buy in this circumstance.  Keep looking.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906


You look wonderful, mostly because of how happy you look!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.
> 
> First the shorter skirt with the jacket
> 
> View attachment 3403826
> 
> 
> Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3403827
> 
> 
> Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.
> View attachment 3403829
> View attachment 3403830
> 
> 
> I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.



Thank you for the skirt study! 
The first looks cute and that's the style I usually pick.
The pencil definitely looks gorgeous on you. It's a real Rome look! I hear you about the accent on the curves looked at from the side but you'd wear the jacket so problem solved. I have the same problem with my P12 black high waisted pencil skirt and also the multicolor tweed pencil Ari modeled before! I keep a jacket on.
So I think we could either be less self-conscious/critic and/or wear the style with a jacket or start to do sit-ups in the morning[emoji13]
The pencil ( mine looks similar) makes great legs and I was wondering if I should shorten it before the knee but that might kill the look.

Love the silk blouse on you, very good buy!

But you're right nothing compares to an outfit you feel is 100% you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906



Congrats for your great score! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.
> 
> First the shorter skirt with the jacket
> 
> View attachment 3403826
> 
> 
> Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3403827
> 
> 
> Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.
> View attachment 3403829
> View attachment 3403830
> 
> 
> I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.



I love how the long skirt looks on you! Very elegant and makes you so tall and thin! But I know what you mean! The pants have the same problem, and I have a skirt from S/S 12 that is exactly the same cut. I really wonder why it is cut like that, on me this is unexpected as don't have hips! The are very tight where the legs start and generous around the tummy area. It needs to be made wider in the area around the lowest part of the hips. I'll do it on my pants later. BTW the wide leg camellia jeans have the same problem. Ask the boutique to make the alternation, as the skirt looks great on you!
Love the top and the shoes!


----------



## ari

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906



Congrats on the jacket! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well thank you. I know I won't feel comfortable in it. I have a brassiere skirt  that is s bit high waisted and much more flattering. I really don't have a tummy but this one is cut very oddly and it makes it appear so. The waist is also almost at my bra line. I think it's meant to be a sexy Italian style pencil skirt that plays up the curves. I just don't like that style for myself.



Tried it out on me, hoping to hide the bulge under the short jacket...
But it all looks a bit Leberwurst if you know what I mean...[emoji464][emoji481][emoji490]
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the skirt is long, I don't know...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Better maybe..


----------



## Pourquoipas

The sale skirt I found inspired by and thanks to Ari[emoji255][emoji255]
Still don't love the boxiness of the jacket 100% but it's a great tweed. The color is much brighter in real!


----------



## Pourquoipas

This is the fit if I grab a large amount of fabric in the back, what do you think?


----------



## Pourquoipas

The short skirt, short it is. I'll keep it that way probably OK with stockings


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the fit if I grab a large amount of fabric in the back, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404176



I have been tempted to alter it to more fitted style, remove the shoulder pads, but decided to wear it a bit more like that and next season to do it.
Is this your usual size? 
Love the skirt on you! I'm happy I was of help!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats for your great score! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Tried it out on me, hoping to hide the bulge under the short jacket...
> But it all looks a bit Leberwurst if you know what I mean...[emoji464][emoji481][emoji490]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404152
> View attachment 3404153
> 
> And the skirt is long, I don't know...


lol! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this skirt has this problem that is unusually tight around the upper legs!


Pourquoipas said:


> Better maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404158


Yes, I like it better with the open jacket!


Pourquoipas said:


> The sale skirt I found inspired by and thanks to Ari[emoji255][emoji255]
> Still don't love the boxiness of the jacket 100% but it's a great tweed. The color is much brighter in real!
> 
> View attachment 3404175


Actually I like it boxy on you! It is a different style. 


Pourquoipas said:


> The short skirt, short it is. I'll keep it that way probably OK with stockings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404180



Yes! The short A line skirt looks great on you!


----------



## Bunnylemon

ari said:


> Congrats on the jacket! It looks fantastic on you!



Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## Bunnylemon

Karenaellen said:


> You look wonderful, mostly because of how happy you look!



[emoji5] thanks Karenaellen..[emoji173]️


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the fit if I grab a large amount of fabric in the back, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404176



Love love love this look!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Love the funny casual way it falls behind, reminds me of Gabrielle Chanel's suits.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Better maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404158



It definitely looks nice with your jacket open.  I like that best. I see what you guys are saying about the leg lengthening effect. I would keep your skirt length long. 

I know that I won't wear my pencil  skirt and I have the shorter one that I like to wear with the jacket. If I want a pencil skirt I'll find one with a better cut. By the way, the Anne Fontaine pants that I tried did not have the problem of the tummy bulge. They are very flattering. Anne Fontaine knows how to cut for women with curves to flatter. I love Chanel's designs construction and fabrics but I think they sometimes don't do as well making the cuts flattering.

Regarding your colorful airport jacket. I wouldn't taper it. I thought about doing that to my navy jacket when I adjusted the shoulders. The tailor told me that if I tapered the waist it would make the shoulders look even wider. It's meant to be kind of straight.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the funny casual way it falls behind, reminds me of Gabrielle Chanel's suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404181



Yes this is perfect I think.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the funny casual way it falls behind, reminds me of Gabrielle Chanel's suits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404181



I like the set as it is. Very coco Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It definitely looks nice with your jacket open.  I like that best. I see what you guys are saying about the leg lengthening effect. I would keep your skirt length long.
> 
> I know that I won't wear my pencil  skirt and I have the shorter one that I like to wear with the jacket. If I want a pencil skirt I'll find one with a better cut. By the way, the Anne Fontaine pants that I tried did not have the problem of the tummy bulge. They are very flattering. Anne Fontaine knows how to cut for women with curves to flatter. I love Chanel's designs construction and fabrics but I think they sometimes don't do as well making the cuts flattering.
> 
> Regarding your colorful airport jacket. I wouldn't taper it. I thought about doing that to my navy jacket when I adjusted the shoulders. The tailor told me that if I tapered the waist it would make the shoulders look even wider. It's meant to be kind of straight.



You're absolutely right about not to buy a pencil skirt that you don't love. I found mine for a steal so it's worth keeping it.
You make me really curious about Anne Fontaine, I'll check the fit next time I find a shop.
The airport is supposed to be straight but I'm still not convinced about the proportions.
It was 2 sizes to big and I had it sized it down 1..
You have gathered quite a knowledge about the fits and possibilities with Chanel RTW, thank you for sharing it with us[emoji255] Your advice works better than a plain mirror!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> Love love love this look!



Thanks bunnylemon[emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> lol! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] this skirt has this problem that is unusually tight around the upper legs!
> 
> Yes, I like it better with the open jacket!
> 
> Actually I like it boxy on you! It is a different style.
> 
> 
> Yes! The short A line skirt looks great on you!



Thank you for your appreciation, it's very helpful to have a sharp fashion lover's input!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> You're absolutely right about not to buy a pencil skirt that you don't love. I found mine for a steal so it's worth keeping it.
> You make me really curious about Anne Fontaine, I'll check the fit next time I find a shop.
> The airport is supposed to be straight but I'm still not convinced about the proportions.
> It was 2 sizes to big and I had it sized it down 1..
> You have gathered quite a knowledge about the fits and possibilities with Chanel RTW, thank you for sharing it with us[emoji255] Your advice works better than a plain mirror!



Oh I see. So maybe your jacket still has a bit to be taken in. 

You are too kind. I am just learning.

Your pencil skirt looks good. I'm confused. This is the skirt and jacket from your older black jacket correct? Not the Paris Rome collection? Maybe it's a bit different or it just fits you better.

I'm going to try my skirt again today and try to imagine if I had the hips taken out just a bit as Ari suggests whether the belly pooch would go away.


----------



## marielyse

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.
> 
> First the shorter skirt with the jacket
> 
> View attachment 3403826
> 
> 
> Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3403827
> 
> 
> Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.
> View attachment 3403829
> View attachment 3403830
> 
> 
> I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.


Pocketbook - sorry to hear that you aren't happy with the skirt! It looks good on you but maybe take it to your SA and have the tailor adjust it to make it fit better. I had the same reaction when I tried my skirt on and of course my SA knew exactly what needed to be changed to fit better (shortened to the make it proportional to my body and let out the hip area to follow my curves). She even had the tailor change the lining to a silk stretch lining so that it is more comfortable with movement. My SA is a genius when it comes to fit and styling so everything I buy has always been altered to fit me perfectly because it is just as important to her that everything is right. It makes it really hard to say no to pieces after seeing her style everything and I always end up spending way more every season! Even my DH agrees that it is amazing how the Chanel tailors can work magic.


----------



## EmileH

marielyse said:


> Pocketbook - sorry to hear that you aren't happy with the skirt! It looks good on you but maybe take it to your SA and have the tailor adjust it to make it fit better. I had the same reaction when I tried my skirt on and of course my SA knew exactly what needed to be changed to fit better (shortened to the make it proportional to my body and let out the hip area to follow my curves). She even had the tailor change the lining to a silk stretch lining so that it is more comfortable with movement. My SA is a genius when it comes to fit and styling so everything I buy has always been altered to fit me perfectly because it is just as important to her that everything is right. It makes it really hard to say no to pieces after seeing her style everything and I always end up spending way more every season! Even my DH agrees that it is amazing how the Chanel tailors can work magic.



Thank you for the information! Your SA sounds amazing. I will definitely give it a try. Thank you so much.


----------



## Pourquoipas

marielyse said:


> Pocketbook - sorry to hear that you aren't happy with the skirt! It looks good on you but maybe take it to your SA and have the tailor adjust it to make it fit better. I had the same reaction when I tried my skirt on and of course my SA knew exactly what needed to be changed to fit better (shortened to the make it proportional to my body and let out the hip area to follow my curves). She even had the tailor change the lining to a silk stretch lining so that it is more comfortable with movement. My SA is a genius when it comes to fit and styling so everything I buy has always been altered to fit me perfectly because it is just as important to her that everything is right. It makes it really hard to say no to pieces after seeing her style everything and I always end up spending way more every season! Even my DH agrees that it is amazing how the Chanel tailors can work magic.



You're a lucky to have such a perfect SA!
I'll try to have this lining too and have mine shortened a bit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I see. So maybe your jacket still has a bit to be taken in.
> 
> You are too kind. I am just learning.
> 
> Your pencil skirt looks good. I'm confused. This is the skirt and jacket from your older black jacket correct? Not the Paris Rome collection? Maybe it's a bit different or it just fits you better.
> 
> I'm going to try my skirt again today and try to imagine if I had the hips taken out just a bit as Ari suggests whether the belly pooch would go away.



It's a skirt from S12 quite a light tweed and is very similar to the short C11 black jacket so I might wear it together. Not sure if I like the combination of a very short jacket and long skirt. I like the fit of the Paris Rome set better on me that's why I got it after all.


----------



## gracekelly

I have read all the comments regarding alterations and changing lining etc,  I have to admit that  I am of a different opinion.  I don't object to alteration to improve basic fit. I do draw the line at changing the lines of the original garment or reworking it when you are dealing with a garment at this price.  Bargains fall into a different category and if you can stand the aggravation of trying to make them work.  At some point you have to be realistic and accept that something is just not for you or your body type.   At a certain age you should have a basic instinct as to what wil work for you and you need to trust that.   There are very few sales people who will not try to talk you into something so they can make a sale.   The poster with the SA who told her to "sleep on it" before making her decision has found an honest person.  

Rant over.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Tried it out on me, hoping to hide the bulge under the short jacket...
> But it all looks a bit Leberwurst if you know what I mean...[emoji464][emoji481][emoji490]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404152
> View attachment 3404153
> 
> And the skirt is long, I don't know...



I like the skirt and the whole set!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the interest of the greater good I'm going to post some very unflattering photos. I received both my altered "short" skirt and the pencil skirt which has not been altered. Both match the Paris Rome black jacket. The pencil skirt is going back.
> 
> First the shorter skirt with the jacket
> 
> View attachment 3403826
> 
> 
> Second the pencil skirt with the jacket. A bit matronly.
> 
> View attachment 3403827
> 
> 
> Third the pencil skirt without the jacket. Not bad from the front. But from the side it makes my tummy look more pronounced than it is in reality. This is why I turned down the pants as well. The pencil skirt and the pants are very high waisted and don't look good on me.
> View attachment 3403829
> View attachment 3403830
> 
> 
> I hope these terribly unflattering photos help others to choose. If you are at all curvy I think one should avoid the pencil skirt.



I actually like all the looks! I think they are look great on you and I don't think you have a belly! You body looks great the way it is! We are always more critical of ourselves! [emoji4]


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the fit if I grab a large amount of fabric in the back, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404176



I think you can definitely take in the jacket a bit, maybe not as much as you shown here unless you absolutely want that tight look. I probably would ask to tighten the bust area and the waist a bit. I love the suit and so sad that I wasn't able to get it.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> The short skirt, short it is. I'll keep it that way probably OK with stockings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404180



I think you look great! I personally prefer skirt length just above the knee for my age. For shorter skirts, I like it with stocking! However, I am a bit old fashion! Heheheeh


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Better maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404158



I love the outfit and opening the jacket! Do you mind sharing the info on the shoes? I love Y that nude color, is it from CL?


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906



Congrats and looks great!!! From that smile, it is the one for you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I have read all the comments regarding alterations and changing lining etc,  I have to admit that  I am of a different opinion.  I don't object to alteration to improve basic fit. I do draw the line at changing the lines of the original garment or reworking it when you are dealing with a garment at this price.  Bargains fall into a different category and if you can stand the aggravation of trying to make them work.  At some point you have to be realistic and accept that something is just not for you or your body type.   At a certain age you should have a basic instinct as to what wil work for you and you need to trust that.   There are very few sales people who will not try to talk you into something so they can make a sale.   The poster with the SA who told her to "sleep on it" before making her decision has found an honest person.
> 
> Rant over.



Right you are, we all need some basic instinct from time to time or at least a critical co-shopper!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I actually like all the looks! I think they are look great on you and I don't think you have a belly! You body looks great the way it is! We are always more critical of ourselves! [emoji4]



Oh thank you[emoji4] I'm so blessed to be able to hide my numerous imperfections helped by such nice clothes! I wouldn't make it to the Kinii forum for sure[emoji28]


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I think you can definitely take in the jacket a bit, maybe not as much as you shown here unless you absolutely want that tight look. I probably would ask to tighten the bust area and the waist a bit. I love the suit and so sad that I wasn't able to get it.



Sorry you didn't get it but it's very prominent if you buy plainer classics you'll probably have a better price per wear return. If I get the sizing right I love it for the colorways.
I'll go for another small alteration before fall as you suggest.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I love the outfit and opening the jacket! Do you mind sharing the info on the shoes? I love Y that nude color, is it from CL?



It's a Ron Ron if I remember correctly from CL in nude, quite wearable if you don't have to walk for miles.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I have read all the comments regarding alterations and changing lining etc,  I have to admit that  I am of a different opinion.  I don't object to alteration to improve basic fit. I do draw the line at changing the lines of the original garment or reworking it when you are dealing with a garment at this price.  Bargains fall into a different category and if you can stand the aggravation of trying to make them work.  At some point you have to be realistic and accept that something is just not for you or your body type.   At a certain age you should have a basic instinct as to what wil work for you and you need to trust that.   There are very few sales people who will not try to talk you into something so they can make a sale.   The poster with the SA who told her to "sleep on it" before making her decision has found an honest person.
> 
> Rant over.



Very good advice Gracekelly. At some point in life we know instinctively what works for us. 

Pourquoipas your skirt looks nice on you and I like the concept of the longer skirt. Go with your instincts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very good advice Gracekelly. At some point in life we know instinctively what works for us.
> 
> Pourquoipas your skirt looks nice on you and I like the concept of the longer skirt. Go with your instincts.



Sure dear PbP, my instincts say loose 10 pounds and then you may [emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure dear PbP, my instincts say loose 10 pounds and then you may [emoji38]



My instincts say eat ice cream. Darned instincts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My instincts say eat ice cream. Darned instincts.



Ok no Hägen Dasz for me this summer, I guess it's well worth it. I'm utterly undisciplined so it's NO [emoji511][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the fit if I grab a large amount of fabric in the back, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404176


I think this looks very nice as is, but if you want to take it in a  little bit, I think it would work too especially if you never really button up the jacket all the way.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My instincts say eat ice cream. Darned instincts.


Stay strong!!!  Think of all the alterations to make things bigger if you give in


----------



## gracekelly

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906


How beautiful on you!  Your big smile says it all!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Stay strong!!!  Think of all the alterations to make things bigger if you give in



No alterations to size up alllowed !!
I'd rather donate my stuff if this should happen (again). I'm passed the age where you should play the


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> No alterations to size up alllowed !!
> I'd rather donate my stuff if this should happen (again). I'm passed the age where you should play the
> View attachment 3404431


When I first glanced at the picture, I thought it was a macaron haha!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I thought I'd share this picture  of Marianne Faithful on PB with the noisy jacket! Love to believe we could all wear our jackets for a long  long time !


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a Ron Ron if I remember correctly from CL in nude, quite wearable if you don't have to walk for miles.



Thank you! Ron Ron is a bit too high for me since its 100mm.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Thank you! Ron Ron is a bit too high for me since its 100mm.



Looked it up it's RonRon 85 mm, not sure if it's still available. I'd break my neck on 100mm.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Looked it up it's RonRon 85 mm, not sure if it's still available. I'd break my neck on 100mm.



Ooooo...I will do that if it has 85mm! I used to wear 100 or 120 and still love my so Kate, but it's not for me everyday! Hehehehe


----------



## Vanana

Relatively new but falling hard for the Chanel RTW, especially with jackets and cardigans. 
Appreciate your help with this *Question*: I tried on a really beautiful jacket and have it ordered (on its way to Neiman Marcus department store) because the one in the store is slightly had a dirty spot.  The jacket has a bow at the neck that is held by threads/stitches, and I want to get it altered (unstitched) so that it can be attached via button/hook, etc. This way I can have it on or off (looks much better without if worn unbuttoned.

SA offered to have their Neiman Marcus tailor to alter it right there because they do anything including wedding gown alterations for free. however, I was wondering doing that vs. having it done by Chanel and wait. Would having Neiman's do it violate some sort of Chanel warranty?  If they did it in a way that sort of not to my satisfaction/messed it up, what would be my recourse at that point?

Anyone here from the US and have experience with Neiman or know about Chanel RTW warranty etc. that can help me with this?  THANK YOU so much!!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Relatively new but falling hard for the Chanel RTW, especially with jackets and cardigans.
> Appreciate your help with this *Question*: I tried on a really beautiful jacket and have it ordered (on its way to Neiman Marcus department store) because the one in the store is slightly had a dirty spot.  The jacket has a bow at the neck that is held by threads/stitches, and I want to get it altered (unstitched) so that it can be attached via button/hook, etc. This way I can have it on or off (looks much better without if worn unbuttoned.
> 
> SA offered to have their Neiman Marcus tailor to alter it right there because they do anything including wedding gown alterations for free. however, I was wondering doing that vs. having it done by Chanel and wait. Would having Neiman's do it violate some sort of Chanel warranty?  If they did it in a way that sort of not to my satisfaction/messed it up, what would be my recourse at that point?
> 
> Anyone here from the US and have experience with Neiman or know about Chanel RTW warranty etc. that can help me with this?  THANK YOU so much!!



I'm not an expert but I think if you purchase the item at neimans I doubt that the Chanel boutique would alter it for you. I think your options would be having neiman marcus alter it for you or take it to a private tailor. I think the alterations people at the department stores vary in quality. I'm sure so do those at the boutiques. I know any trust the tailors at the boutiques so I purchase there. Plus I find the experience more pleasant.


----------



## HADASSA

Vanana said:


> Relatively new but falling hard for the Chanel RTW, especially with jackets and cardigans.
> Appreciate your help with this *Question*: I tried on a really beautiful jacket and have it ordered (on its way to Neiman Marcus department store) because the one in the store is slightly had a dirty spot.  The jacket has a bow at the neck that is held by threads/stitches, and I want to get it altered (unstitched) so that it can be attached via button/hook, etc. This way I can have it on or off (looks much better without if worn unbuttoned.
> 
> SA offered to have their Neiman Marcus tailor to alter it right there because they do anything including wedding gown alterations for free. however, I was wondering doing that vs. having it done by Chanel and wait. Would having Neiman's do it violate some sort of Chanel warranty?  If they did it in a way that sort of not to my satisfaction/messed it up, what would be my recourse at that point?
> 
> Anyone here from the US and have experience with Neiman or know about Chanel RTW warranty etc. that can help me with this?  THANK YOU so much!!



I was told that items bought at a dept store, I would be charged for alterations but if purchased at a boutique, alterations would be done free of charge.

Free alterations also include items purchased at a Chanel boutique outside of the US (specifically asked about UK).


----------



## Lisab68

marielyse said:


> Pocketbook - sorry to hear that you aren't happy with the skirt! It looks good on you but maybe take it to your SA and have the tailor adjust it to make it fit better. I had the same reaction when I tried my skirt on and of course my SA knew exactly what needed to be changed to fit better (shortened to the make it proportional to my body and let out the hip area to follow my curves). She even had the tailor change the lining to a silk stretch lining so that it is more comfortable with movement. My SA is a genius when it comes to fit and styling so everything I buy has always been altered to fit me perfectly because it is just as important to her that everything is right. It makes it really hard to say no to pieces after seeing her style everything and I always end up spending way more every season! Even my DH agrees that it is amazing how the Chanel tailors can work magic.



Marielyse can I ask which boutique you shop at?


----------



## Bibi25260

My Chanel sale find.
The belt is actually attached on the pockets but since I'm not tall and a bow on my behind is not that a great look I requested to remove the belt so it's loose now.

The two jackets on the sofa were purchased by my mother.


----------



## aki_sato

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The jacket doesn't look like its bulging in you but it's hard to tell with photos of black jackets. You need to feel comfortable in it though. They can do wonders with these jackets letting them out and taking them in. Are they offering to alter it for you? They should.


Thank you for your thoughts *Pocketbook Pup*! The jacket is bulging only when I sit and button it. I do feel comfortable and I really love the jacket 
It was my SA day off so I was helped by another SA. She was lovely but she wasn't offering any advice or opinion which is ok since I know even if I purchase the jacket she wouldn't benefit from it at all. So I was left contemplating on my own.
I texted my SA and she said as long as the shoulder and sleeve fit well the rest can be altered to give me more room. So yes, my SA mentioned the alteration


----------



## ari

I'm going to the hairdressers to cut my long hair, that I have for more than 30 years, just because I think the long hair it is not looking fine with the Chanel jacket [emoji15][emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I'm going to the hairdressers to cut my long hair, that I have for more than 30 years, just because I think the long hair it is not looking fine with the Chanel jacket [emoji15][emoji38]



Oh Ari, no! If you like your hair keep it long. I wish I had longer hair but mine is too thick and it gets out of control.


----------



## EmileH

aki_sato said:


> Thank you for your thoughts *Pocketbook Pup*! The jacket is bulging only when I sit and button it. I do feel comfortable and I really love the jacket
> It was my SA day off so I was helped by another SA. She was lovely but she wasn't offering any advice or opinion which is ok since I know even if I purchase the jacket she wouldn't benefit from it at all. So I was left contemplating on my own.
> I texted my SA and she said as long as the shoulder and sleeve fit well the rest can be altered to give me more room. So yes, my SA mentioned the alteration



Glad you worked it out.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I'm going to the hairdressers to cut my long hair, that I have for more than 30 years, just because I think the long hair it is not looking fine with the Chanel jacket [emoji15][emoji38]



You shouldn't [emoji418]️[emoji139]. But if you're determined, it grows back[emoji13] anyway. I wore mine boring Anna Wintour style for 20 years and I'm so glad it's longer now even if I have more bad hair days recently. I hate losing my time at the hairdresser!
You'll look great with any haircut and Chanel jacket I'm sure.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh Ari, no! If you like your hair keep it long. I wish I had longer hair but mine is too thick and it gets out of control.



I think that shorter length goes better with any kind of jacket. We'll see if I can get used to it[emoji51]
If I had a thick hair like yours  I wouldn't cut it ever.  I'm afraid that short hair is a bit aging on me.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> You shouldn't [emoji418]️[emoji139]. But if you're determined, it grows back[emoji13] anyway. I wore mine boring Anna Wintour style for 20 years and I'm so glad it's longer now even if I have more bad hair days recently. I hate losing my time at the hairdresser!
> You'll look great with any haircut and Chanel jacket I'm sure.



Lol! I'm thinking of a longer wavy bob. 
Yes, hairdressers, mani/pedicure is very tiring for me, and I don't enjoy it at all, but I can't do it myself to safe my life [emoji2]


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> My Chanel sale find.
> The belt is actually attached on the pockets but since I'm not tall and a bow on my behind is not that a great look I requested to remove the belt so it's loose now.
> 
> The two jackets on the sofa were purchased by my mother.
> 
> View attachment 3405025



Congrats, love your cardi, the buttons are so pretty! 
Did your mom buy the 2 Paris Rome jackets, please let us see some modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I thought I'd share this picture  of Marianne Faithful on PB with the noisy jacket! Love to believe we could all wear our jackets for a long  long time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404468



Absolutely, these jackets could be worn by young and old! I love how the jacket looks on MF, not sure about the pants [emoji38]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> No alterations to size up alllowed !!
> I'd rather donate my stuff if this should happen (again). I'm passed the age where you should play the
> View attachment 3404431



I really don't know what this is!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Absolutely, these jackets could be worn by young and old! I love how the jacket looks on MF, not sure about the pants [emoji38]





ari said:


> I really don't know what this is!



the pants are awful, that's why I avoid pants, not so easy to get it right.
It's a jojo don't know how else you'd call it. The vicious circle of dieting and putting on weight after the discipline is gone.
A bob is often a good choice, I gave up looking for a good hairdresser though, the only one I like is in Nice and that's a solution once a year!
It's easier to shop Chanel jackets I suppose!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> the pants are awful, that's why I avoid pants, not so easy to get it right.
> It's a jojo don't know how else you'd call it. The vicious circle of dieting and putting on weight after the discipline is gone.
> A bob is often a good choice, I gave up looking for a good hairdresser though, the only one I like is in Nice and that's a solution once a year!
> It's easier to shop Chanel jackets I suppose!



Well especially those pants. They are awful. I don't love the jacket on her. It looks too small to close which only makes her bust look bigger. The bag is too small. The whole thing looks dated. But I have no idea who that person in the photo is. 

Sigh. Maintenance takes up so much time and effort. Hair, facials, nails, etc. it is never ending.


----------



## ari

Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> the pants are awful, that's why I avoid pants, not so easy to get it right.
> It's a jojo don't know how else you'd call it. The vicious circle of dieting and putting on weight after the discipline is gone.
> A bob is often a good choice, I gave up looking for a good hairdresser though, the only one I like is in Nice and that's a solution once a year!
> It's easier to shop Chanel jackets I suppose!



Lol! You kill me, great sense of humor! 
A, yes, it is yo- yo
"yo-yo effect, also known as weight cycling, is a term coined by Kelly D. Brownell at Yale University, in reference to the cyclical loss and gain of weight, resembling the up-down motion of a yo-yo."


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3405127
> 
> Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]



Oh it's beautiful. I love the color and the cut.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well especially those pants. They are awful. I don't love the jacket on her. It looks too small to close which only makes her bust look bigger. The bag is too small. The whole thing looks dated. But I have no idea who that person in the photo is.
> 
> Sigh. Maintenance takes up so much time and effort. Hair, facials, nails, etc. it is never ending.



I agree, I'm afraid the pants are just bellow the knee[emoji51] which is even more awful!
PP you are obviously too young to remember her, she was famous in the 60-70is, British singer - one of the so called British Invasion of musicians in the states. She was pretty when she was young 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  she was girlfriend of Mick Jagger[emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I agree, I'm afraid the pants are just bellow the knee[emoji51] which is even more awful!
> PP you are obviously too young to remember her, she was famous in the 60-70is, British singer - one of the so called British Invasion of musicians in the states. She was pretty when she was young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was girlfriend of Mick Jagger[emoji3]



Oh wow. Thank you. I had no idea. She was quite lovely.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh it's beautiful. I love the color and the cut.



Thank you! Just asked DH if he likes it and he said I looked like a stranger to him. I asked if the is is good or bad, and he said- bad. Lol at least he doesn't want strangers[emoji28]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you! Just asked DH if he likes it and he said I looked like a stranger to him. I asked if the is is good or bad, and he said- bad. Lol at least he doesn't want strangers[emoji28]



You are so funny. Men take a while to get used to changes in our hair.


----------



## doloresmia

ari said:


> Thank you! Just asked DH if he likes it and he said I looked like a stranger to him. I asked if the is is good or bad, and he said- bad. Lol at least he doesn't want strangers[emoji28]



[emoji8] my husband hates when I cut my hair even a trim.... It is a fantasy of long hair.he craves a lady Godiva lol


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well especially those pants. They are awful. I don't love the jacket on her. It looks too small to close which only makes her bust look bigger. The bag is too small. The whole thing looks dated. But I have no idea who that person in the photo is.
> 
> Sigh. Maintenance takes up so much time and effort. Hair, facials, nails, etc. it is never ending.



M. Faithful is a known british singer born 1946 was a friend of Mick Jagger, Rock'n'roll..
If maintenance was only to manage on my person but everything around me needs it![emoji30]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3405127
> 
> Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]



Right, beautiful and that's far from being short, ouf!
As far as husbands are concerned, mine either doesn't notice which is good or hates the cut, which is bad for a month or so[emoji81]


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Congrats, love your cardi, the buttons are so pretty!
> Did your mom buy the 2 Paris Rome jackets, please let us see some modeling pictures!


Thank you!
Yes she got the 2 jackets, but they are now at the atelier for alternations.


ari said:


> View attachment 3405127
> 
> Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]


You still have some lenght, like it!
I just trimmed my hair too and think it's a tad too short, it will grow back.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I'm going to the hairdressers to cut my long hair, that I have for more than 30 years, just because I think the long hair it is not looking fine with the Chanel jacket [emoji15][emoji38]


I remember when I came to that decision and it was of a similar thought.  I didn't think that it was chic enough for my style or my age   Best of Luck and hope you love it!

I did a style change, inverted bob,   prior to my trip and it was a great decision.  It is much easier to care for at a shorter medium length and looks great with the clothes.

Your colorist did a beautiful job and the cut is really pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I agree, I'm afraid the pants are just bellow the knee[emoji51] which is even more awful!
> PP you are obviously too young to remember her, she was famous in the 60-70is, British singer - one of the so called British Invasion of musicians in the states. She was pretty when she was young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was girlfriend of Mick Jagger[emoji3]


I can't get over how much she changed.  I never would have recognized her.  The drugs and booze didn't help.


----------



## audreylita

ari said:


> I agree, I'm afraid the pants are just bellow the knee[emoji51] which is even more awful!
> PP you are obviously too young to remember her, she was famous in the 60-70is, British singer - one of the so called British Invasion of musicians in the states. She was pretty when she was young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was girlfriend of Mick Jagger[emoji3]



I remember them very well.  Both the Stones and Marianne F released the song 'As Tears Go By' in the mid 60's.  Nice to see her on this thread.


----------



## lasttotheparty

ari said:


> View attachment 3405127
> 
> Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]



Beautiful style and colour. [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I can't get over how much she changed.  I never would have recognized her.  The drugs and booze didn't help.



Sure it's not easy to age gracefully. But if I'm lucky enough to live that age I hope I'll be allowed to wear some Chanel jackets, unless I land on some exotic island of course[emoji295]️[emoji525][emoji484][emoji907]


----------



## zaraha

aki_sato said:


> View attachment 3403255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, been admiring all your lovely jacket when I finally got a call from my SA that my size has come in.
> Tried it on and so tight on the bust  The button was straining when I did it up! They didn't have the next size up in both the black and the gold so I couldn't compare.
> When I sat, the tummy area also budged out - very unattractive
> I decided to take it anyway but my SA suggested I sleep on it tonight and to let her know tomorrow.
> I really like the jacket and it is such a beautiful piece!
> Do you guys think it looks ok on my curvaceous, busty and short figure?



Try to see if u can order next size up, but if shoulders fit on this size, then maybe you can ask SA for alteration to open bit room in chest area.  It is a beautiful piece!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure it's not easy to age gracefully. But if I'm lucky enough to live that age I hope I'll be allowed to wear some Chanel jackets, unless I land on some exotic island of course[emoji295]️[emoji525][emoji484][emoji907]


She isn't that old!  She just abused herself when younger.  I am willing to bet that you and the rest of the ladies here take good care of themselves.  The clothing will last longer than any of us.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> She isn't that old!  She just abused herself when younger.  I am willing to bet that you and the rest of the ladies here take good care of themselves.  The clothing will last longer than any of us.



I agree but to say it with the Stones:
We don't always get what we want[emoji26][emoji849][emoji37]


----------



## *MJ*

Hi ladies! So I've been very excited to possibly get the black Paris in Rome Jacket...but a few friends that have it said that due to the slim fit and pocket placement, it is definitely NOT the jacket to get if you are busty. I am 5' 9" 138 lbs. 34D...I would have to size up so that the jacket would button...not a good look. 
So should I pass and look for a different style? It will be my first Chanel jacket, so I want it to be really nice and classic looking, and I would hate to make a very expensive mistake. Unfortunately I have no nearby boutique or department store that I could go and try it on, so any advice on this one, or any other possibilities that might be better for me would be very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been So excited to possibly get the black Paris in Rome Jacket...but a few friends that have it said that due to the slim fit and pocket placement, it is definitely NOT the jacket to get if you are busty. I am 5' 9" 138 lbs. 34D...so should I pass and look for a different style? It will be my first Chanel jacket, so I want it to be really nice, and I would hate make a very expensive mistake. Unfortunately I have no nearby boutique or department store that I could go and try it on, so any advice on this one, or any other possibilities that might be better for me would be very much appreciated! Thanks!



I think it's a wise first buy regardless the cup, you can leave it open anyway. It's sexy with some décolleté. If this style was only bought by women with a perfect modeling size they wouldn't sell so many. It's not such a slim fit and if the pockets were below and a jacket closed you'll have some bulge. The black color is hiding the details and wearing roomy to hide cups is not usually flattering. We're women after all wearing a man's style jacket. If you love it I'd go for it.


----------



## MSO13

*MJ* said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been very excited to possibly get the black Paris in Rome Jacket...but a few friends that have it said that due to the slim fit and pocket placement, it is definitely NOT the jacket to get if you are busty. I am 5' 9" 138 lbs. 34D...I would have to size up so that the jacket would button...not a good look.
> So should I pass and look for a different style? It will be my first Chanel jacket, so I want it to be really nice and classic looking, and I would hate to make a very expensive mistake. Unfortunately I have no nearby boutique or department store that I could go and try it on, so any advice on this one, or any other possibilities that might be better for me would be very much appreciated! Thanks!



I have a very large bust, DDD and bought this jacket. I went up one size and it's not too large in the shoulders, slim through the arms and just barely buttons but I would never wear it all buttoned up. It looks great on me if I do say so, very flattering and a true classic. I had two SAs hunting for it so if you want it, I would suggest getting on someone's list asap. Otherwise, I think Chanel has caught the message that clients are responding to classics at "reasonable" prices so I do think there will be similar styles in the future. Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I have a very large bust, DDD and bought this jacket. I went up one size and it's not too large in the shoulders, slim through the arms and just barely buttons but I would never wear it all buttoned up. It looks great on me if I do say so, very flattering and a true classic. I had two SAs hunting for it so if you want it, I would suggest getting on someone's list asap. Otherwise, I think Chanel has caught the message that clients are responding to classics at "reasonable" prices so I do think there will be similar styles in the future. Good luck!



Agree with all of this and I am a similar size. I think it is the most flattering of my Chanel jackets.


----------



## *MJ*

Thanks so much for the replies ladies! 
Maybe I have hope then...lol! I do wish I was reasonably close to a boutique so I could have any potential alterations done if necessary.

Do any of you kind ladies possibly have a modeling shot of yourselves wearing this jacket so I can get a sense of what it looks like on my body type? [emoji1374]


----------



## EmileH

*MJ* said:


> Thanks so much for the replies ladies!
> Maybe I have hope then...lol! I do wish I was reasonably close to a boutique so I could have any potential alterations done if necessary.
> 
> Do any of you kind ladies possibly have a modeling shot of yourselves wearing this jacket so I can get a sense of what it looks like on my body type? [emoji1374]



I posted some a white back. It was before I had the sleeves shortened. That is the only alteration mine needed. This is just worn over a dress that I was wearing that day. Not the most flattering look. You can see from the side view that it's nicely tapered at the waist.


----------



## Bunnylemon

*MJ* said:


> Thanks so much for the replies ladies!
> Maybe I have hope then...lol! I do wish I was reasonably close to a boutique so I could have any potential alterations done if necessary.
> 
> Do any of you kind ladies possibly have a modeling shot of yourselves wearing this jacket so I can get a sense of what it looks like on my body type? [emoji1374]



Hi MJ, Finally I found this paris rome LBJ! Just bought it earlier today.

So..I'm a 34C-D, I did go up one size on this jacket so I can close all the buttons. I have the similar style and fit jacket (re: the paris in rome gold jacket- 2 nd pic of attachment) which is a size 34. Snd for this one I can't close the buttons, especially the one on bust area.

My height is around 164cm and weight 53kg. Hope these pics will help[emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi MJ, Finally I found this paris rome LBJ! Just bought it earlier today.
> 
> So..I'm a 34C-D, I did go up one size on this jacket so I can close all the buttons. I have the similar style and fit jacket (re: the paris in rome gold jacket- 2 nd pic of attachment) which is a size 34. Snd for this one I can't close the buttons, especially the one on bust area.
> 
> My height is around 164cm and weight 53kg. Hope these pics will help[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3405897
> View attachment 3405898


Both look great, another happy owner of both styles, congrats!


----------



## aki_sato

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks fine to me! Personally, I prefer fitted and I'm not slim. I don't think these 4 pocket jackets are really made for bigger cups, I don't like the upper pockets to bulge, it's a masculine cut after all so I don't close it up, it looks fine and I can style it with nice tops!


Thank you for your thoughts *Pourquoipas!*
The same! I want the 'smooth' look on the bust. Since giving birth to my son, I have gained 2 cups - which was like a dream came true!!! 
I used to have small bust so I used to joke I would get breast implants at least size D! 
Little I knew how challenging to dress down the bust and I just get so annoyed when the men oggled my bust area despite me pushing a pram with a young toddler!!! 
I think the jacket would be a classic piece and very versatile - that I can either dress down or like you said, dress up with nice tops!


----------



## aki_sato

lasttotheparty said:


> It looks lovely on you. I have the opposite problem and am extremely small chested with wide hips. I wear mine with the buttons undone because it is very unflattering when buttoned - bulging strangely at my waist.
> If it fits everywhere else, it might be worth a shot to see what alterations are possible. The length looks very good on you and I worry that the next size up would be too long.


Thank you *lasttotheparty*! Really appreciate your thoughts! That is what my SA (not the one that was helping me when I tried it on) said as well - as long as sleeve fits me nicely she thinks the next size up would be too long. I was just curious to try the next size up. 
I was like you too - small chested before having my son. Except that I also have wide hips and thick waist 
Did you have any alterations done on yours?


----------



## aki_sato

divababe said:


> I think it looks great on you, but you have to love it! You pointed out a few things and can they not alter it to fit you? Most Chanel jackets are made to be alter to fit you perfectly with a size or two of fabric with the jacket for the tailor to customize. If you truly love the jacket, talk with your SA.


Thank you *divababe*! 
I really love it - the SA who was helping me gave me impression that "I" don't suit the jacket. She gave me this vibe that I was a bit unworthy to try such a popular jacket so I was very self conscious. 
So I posted seeking opinions from you lovely ladies - am I kidding myself to purchase this beautiful LBJ for my short and curvaceous figure?!?!? 

Like you said, I texted my SA the next day and she gave me advice about the alterations that can be done on it.


----------



## aki_sato

ari said:


> Karenaellen, love the cardi and the way you are wearing it. Very chic!
> 
> Ah, this is gorgeous outfit PQP! love the white skirt against the colorful jacket! here is hot too and I'm also using my jackets for decoration purposes, or when I have a meeting.
> 
> Wouldn't you wear it open most of the time? i think this will solve your problem


LOL good suggestion *ari*! Thank you!
For the price of the jacket, I wanted the flexibility to wear it both buttoned up and unbuttoned


----------



## aki_sato

gracekelly said:


> The jacket can be easily altered to fit you properly as there is plenty of fabric.  As long as the shoulder is a good fit, stick with this size.


Thank you for your suggestion *gracekelly*!
Yes, The boutique didn't have the next size up so I think I will stick to this size


----------



## aki_sato

Karenaellen said:


> I think the fact that your SA is telling you to sleep on it is indicative that this style isn't the best option for you.  Too pricey to buy in this circumstance.  Keep looking.


It wasn't my usual SA  - she was helping me because it was my SA's day off.
Like I mentioned earlier (sorry I couldn't work out how to multi quote on my phone) the SA gave me this vibe that I'm not worthy for the jacket. So I was questioning myself whether I was kidding myself that my short and stout figure would look good with the jacket!
So I posted asking your ladies opinions - because of the jacket high price point - I want to be sure


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, I'm so sorry to flood the thread by slowly replying to all your helpful and kind thoughts and suggestions. I couldn't work out how to multi quote on my phone.
So apology for that!


----------



## *MJ*

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted some a white back. It was before I had the sleeves shortened. That is the only alteration mine needed. This is just worn over a dress that I was wearing that day. Not the most flattering look. You can see from the side view that it's nicely tapered at the waist.
> 
> View attachment 3405849
> View attachment 3405850





Bunnylemon said:


> Hi MJ, Finally I found this paris rome LBJ! Just bought it earlier today.
> 
> So..I'm a 34C-D, I did go up one size on this jacket so I can close all the buttons. I have the similar style and fit jacket (re: the paris in rome gold jacket- 2 nd pic of attachment) which is a size 34. Snd for this one I can't close the buttons, especially the one on bust area.
> 
> My height is around 164cm and weight 53kg. Hope these pics will help[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3405897
> View attachment 3405898



Thank you so much for the pics! You both look so wonderful in the jacket!!


----------



## divababe

aki_sato said:


> Thank you *divababe*!
> I really love it - the SA who was helping me gave me impression that "I" don't suit the jacket. She gave me this vibe that I was a bit unworthy to try such a popular jacket so I was very self conscious.
> So I posted seeking opinions from you lovely ladies - am I kidding myself to purchase this beautiful LBJ for my short and curvaceous figure?!?!?
> 
> Like you said, I texted my SA the next day and she gave me advice about the alterations that can be done on it.



You have to love it regardless what everyone else thinks. For all my Chanel items or others as well, I go by the first impression or love at first sight rule which is...was I wow by the item when I first see it and was I wow by it when I put it on! If I said yes to both, then I will spend the money to purchase! Good luck to you!


----------



## hermesBB

aki_sato said:


> It wasn't my usual SA  - she was helping me because it was my SA's day off.
> Like I mentioned earlier (sorry I couldn't work out how to multi quote on my phone) the SA gave me this vibe that I'm not worthy for the jacket. So I was questioning myself whether I was kidding myself that my short and stout figure would look good with the jacket!
> So I posted asking your ladies opinions - because of the jacket high price point - I want to be sure



Don't be bothered by what others think (sometimes even ur DH [emoji12]）. If u feel comfortable in it and like the way u look in the mirror, I say go for it! That SA probably just try to dissuade u from purchase so she can maybe later on sell to her own clients. It's such a popular jacket. 

I think u look good in it and I wish u could spare one cup size to me, coz I really need it [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> You have to love it regardless what everyone else thinks. For all my Chanel items or others as well, I go by the first impression or love at first sight rule which is...was I wow by the item when I first see it and was I wow by it when I put it on! If I said yes to both, then I will spend the money to purchase! Good luck to you!


So true about the wow and love at first sight!  That is how I went after the Paris Rome even though the first one I tried was too small. I still knew that it looked good and it was for me!



hermesBB said:


> Don't be bothered by what others think (sometimes even ur DH [emoji12]）. If u feel comfortable in it and like the way u look in the mirror, I say go for it! *That SA probably just try to dissuade u from purchase so she can maybe later on sell to her own clients. *It's such a popular jacket.
> 
> I think u look good in it and I wish u could spare one cup size to me, coz I really need it [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



It's a dog eat dog even in Chanel World!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> So true about the wow and love at first sight!  That is how I went after the Paris Rome even though the first one I tried was too small. I still knew that it looked good and it was for me!



And when I try to talk myself into something... It's never right for me. First instincts are always the best.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted some a white back. It was before I had the sleeves shortened. That is the only alteration mine needed. This is just worn over a dress that I was wearing that day. Not the most flattering look. You can see from the side view that it's nicely tapered at the waist.
> 
> View attachment 3405849
> View attachment 3405850


Very flattering!  Glad you shortened the sleeves.  I am waiting for mine to be finished.  I don't think that any of us who bought this jacket kept the original sleeve length.  KL must think we have the arm length of an orangutan!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And when I try to talk myself into something... It's never right for me. First instincts are always the best.


I know and I was flip flopping on the navy jacket, but my first instinct was to love it so I ended up keeping it.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pourquoipas said:


> Both look great, another happy owner of both styles, congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Bunnylemon

gracekelly said:


> Very flattering!  Glad you shortened the sleeves.  I am waiting for mine to be finished.  I don't think that any of us who bought this jacket kept the original sleeve length.  KL must think we have the arm length of an orangutan!



The original sleeve length is okay for me, for both of my jackets [emoji85]


----------



## gracekelly

Bunnylemon said:


> The original sleeve length is okay for me, for both of my jackets [emoji85]


LOL!  Hope I didn't insult you.  I always find the "long" sleeves to be very long.  Bracelet length is  always easier to deal with for me.

You look great in both your jackets.  Absolutely love the fabric of the gold, but it is too heavy for my climate zone.


----------



## Bunnylemon

gracekelly said:


> LOL!  Hope I didn't insult you.  I always find the "long" sleeves to be very long.  Bracelet length is  always easier to deal with for me.
> 
> You look great in both your jackets.  Absolutely love the fabric of the gold, but it is too heavy for my climate zone.



No, no, not at all [emoji38]
My SA also always wondering, cause their long jackets usually look long for most customers but they actually look okay for me. LOL.

Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

Bunnylemon said:


> No, no, not at all [emoji38]
> My SA also always wondering, cause their long jackets usually look long for most customers but they actually look okay for me. LOL.
> 
> Thank you [emoji173]️


You and the fit model must be twins!


----------



## Vanana

*MJ* said:


> Thanks so much for the replies ladies!
> Maybe I have hope then...lol! I do wish I was reasonably close to a boutique so I could have any potential alterations done if necessary.
> 
> Do any of you kind ladies possibly have a modeling shot of yourselves wearing this jacket so I can get a sense of what it looks like on my body type? [emoji1374]



Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308



It looks great on you.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308


Congrats!


----------



## lasttotheparty

aki_sato said:


> Thank you *lasttotheparty*! Really appreciate your thoughts! That is what my SA (not the one that was helping me when I tried it on) said as well - as long as sleeve fits me nicely she thinks the next size up would be too long. I was just curious to try the next size up.
> I was like you too - small chested before having my son. Except that I also have wide hips and thick waist
> Did you have any alterations done on yours?



Hi. No, I haven't altered my jacket. The fit is good enough for me, for now. I'm at the stage where I'm anticipating changes in my body with aging, so I'd rather leave well enough alone. It's a gorgeous jacket and I'm so so glad you found one. [emoji178]


----------



## lasttotheparty

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308



Lovely! Thanks for the photos. [emoji173]️


----------



## Lisab68

aki_sato said:


> Thank you *divababe*!
> I really love it - the SA who was helping me gave me impression that "I" don't suit the jacket. She gave me this vibe that I was a bit unworthy to try such a popular jacket so I was very self conscious.
> So I posted seeking opinions from you lovely ladies - am I kidding myself to purchase this beautiful LBJ for my short and curvaceous figure?!?!?
> 
> Like you said, I texted my SA the next day and she gave me advice about the alterations that can be done on it.


Are you kidding me?!!!  You looked beautiful in the jacket!!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!



Thank you very much! when I saw the legendary LBJ, I knew it would be my first Chanel RTW.


----------



## Vanana

lasttotheparty said:


> Lovely! Thanks for the photos. [emoji173]️



No problem at all! hope it helps a bit. it's a great jacket but like what everybody said, the cut/fit is a bit tighter than normal. I wear 36 but had to go up to 38 and it was "just" right.... the cut of this jacket is definitely different.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup!


----------



## footlocker

Pourquoipas said:


> Better maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404158


VERY VERY NICE!  Is it THE original LITTLE BLACK JACKET from the cruise collection?


----------



## Pourquoipas

footlocker said:


> VERY VERY NICE!  Is it THE original LITTLE BLACK JACKET from the cruise collection?



Thank you footlocker, yes the C11. It's a lighter tweed and the pocket placement is different.
The skirt is S12 not exactly matching. I just wanted to try the pencil thing.


----------



## *MJ*

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308



Gorgeous! Looks like it fits you perfectly! Thank you for sharing the pics!


----------



## hermesBB

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308



The fit is perfect! Congrats!


----------



## hermesBB

This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons 

On me, open with M Missoni top



Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain



This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring 



Thanks for letting me share~~~


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~



Lovely jacket and accessories. [emoji7]


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely jacket and accessories. [emoji7]



Thank you PP. it's a 36 and there is not much room when buttoned up. I cannt imagine how slim the figure needs to be at that time to fit into a 34....


----------



## divababe

Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~



You look fabulous!!! I am drooling over both the jacket and the jewelry!!!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147



I don't have that skirt but I am always on the lookout for nice Chanel skirts. They look wonderful with simple cashmere sweaters or silk blouses and Chanel accessories. If the fit is flattering I would buy it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147


So pretty!  Is there a second markdown happening?


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147



The shape and fabric looks classic enough. If it fits well, I say pairing it with a simple white shirt would be elegant. 




divababe said:


> You look fabulous!!! I am drooling over both the jacket and the jewelry!!!



Thank you divababe! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~



Nice piece of vintage, I have a similar cut C navy silk blazer but no such nice buttons. Always hunting for beautiful vintage items as long as the cut is not outdated. 
Love your Cartier amulette pendant!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~


Lucky you!  This is such a famous jacket and the Gripoix is just amazing!  They show up on eBay from time to time.

I was looking at my Missoni sweaters the other day to wear with my all black and the navy airline jacket.  They have been resting in the armoire for too long!


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147


I agree with PbP.  If it fits well, and you like to wear skirts, I would go for it.  You can wear it with white or black jackets/blouses/sweaters.  It is a nice way to add some color to your wardrobe.  I like pieces like this and you could use a colorful shoe with it like Pourquoipas did with her skirt in a picture upthread.  It's fun!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147



As you read before I bought this skirt on sale as  I had the jacket. It's quite high waist and fitted and I feel I need to wear something on it to make it feel complete and for tummy bulge reasons[emoji12] I wouldn't have bought it stand alone but that's just me.
So you really have to try it on and see if you love the cut. It's easy to coordinate the cw, The length is fine. The only little point is the leather trim that I'm not particularly fond of, it cuts your length with a horizontal line I'd rather avoided and it's tight if you have to get around! Hope to help a bit with your decision.
You can also speculate on another half jacket or cardigan in the next collections or a full preowned one.
But if you have some cash to spare it's a high quality tweed with nice colours.
I loved the C16 black cruise so much that I'm trying to find another colour now.
Some styles are really worth the expense but skirts to me are almost accessories and some matching one  Chanel or not always turns up.
Edit:
Just put it on for you and second thought, I actually like it stand alone..
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3407621


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> As you read before I bought this skirt on sale as  I had the jacket. It's quite high waist and fitted and I feel I need to wear something on it to make it feel complete and for tummy bulge reasons[emoji12] I wouldn't have bought it stand alone but that's just me.
> So you really have to try it on and see if you love the cut. It's easy to coordinate the cw, The length is fine. The only little point is the leather trim that I'm not particularly fond of, it cuts your length with a horizontal line I'd rather avoided and it's tight if you have to get around! Hope to help a bit with your decision.
> You can also speculate on another half jacket or cardigan in the next collections or a full preowned one.
> But if you have some cash to spare it's a high quality tweed with nice colours.
> I loved the C16 black cruise so much that I'm trying to find another colour now.
> Some styles are really worth the expense but skirts to me are almost accessories and some matching one  Chanel or not always turns up.
> Edit:
> Just put it on for you and second thought, I actually like it stand alone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407621





Here it is dressed down


----------



## Vanana

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~


Wow that's a jacket!


----------



## Vanana

So I got the jacket and based on pictures below (worn with button _all the way up the neck_, somewhat buttoned, and open unbuttoned). Does it look odd hanging on the side like this while open unbuttoned?

What do you think? should I modify the *bow* (stitched on permanently right now) into snap buttons on/off? or should I leave it as is per original design? what do you think?

Appreciate your thoughts 

thought it was so strange that they made everything removable except the bow (probably the one thing you "thought" would be removable....)


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> So pretty!  Is there a second markdown happening?



I wish!!! A good point you reminded me is that the skirt is a bit pricey without further mark down, so I may have to think about that!


----------



## divababe

Vanana said:


> So I got the jacket and based on pictures below (worn with button _all the way up the neck_, somewhat buttoned, and open unbuttoned). Does it look odd hanging on the side like this while open unbuttoned?
> 
> What do you think? should I modify the *bow* (stitched on permanently right now) into snap buttons on/off? or should I leave it as is per original design? what do you think?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts
> 
> thought it was so strange that they made everything removable except the bow (probably the one thing you "thought" would be removable....)
> 
> View attachment 3407891
> View attachment 3407894
> View attachment 3407895
> View attachment 3407896



I like the coat and all the ways you wore it. Have you thought about wearing it like a coat dress so it's a dress and it will look super cute with the bow? However, I will probably have the bow be a removable one so that when you wear it differently (eg unbutton) it's not hanging weirdly?


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> As you read before I bought this skirt on sale as  I had the jacket. It's quite high waist and fitted and I feel I need to wear something on it to make it feel complete and for tummy bulge reasons[emoji12] I wouldn't have bought it stand alone but that's just me.
> So you really have to try it on and see if you love the cut. It's easy to coordinate the cw, The length is fine. The only little point is the leather trim that I'm not particularly fond of, it cuts your length with a horizontal line I'd rather avoided and it's tight if you have to get around! Hope to help a bit with your decision.
> You can also speculate on another half jacket or cardigan in the next collections or a full preowned one.
> But if you have some cash to spare it's a high quality tweed with nice colours.
> I loved the C16 black cruise so much that I'm trying to find another colour now.
> Some styles are really worth the expense but skirts to me are almost accessories and some matching one  Chanel or not always turns up.
> Edit:
> Just put it on for you and second thought, I actually like it stand alone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407621





Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3407626
> 
> Here it is dressed down



Thank you for the pic and your thought! You do not have a belly bulge and you look great! I think the cost is a good point that for the price, it's probably more than I want to spend after spending so much already. I tend to wear pants and jeans more often (actually 90% of the time), so with the other skirts I got, I might skip on this or at least have it sent to me to try it on. I will above to absolutely love it to get it.


----------



## divababe

I would like to share the sale skirt which I wore yesterday as well as the black cruise jacket (both the black and beige jackets from 16C are my favorites). It's impassible to take good detail pictures with black items, so the pics didn't show up well. 

Mod pic:



The original pic of the skirt itself that I posted:



Cruise jacket outfit for the day:


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I would like to share the sale skirt which I wore yesterday as well as the black cruise jacket (both the black and beige jackets from 16C are my favorites). It's impassible to take good detail pictures with black items, so the pics didn't show up well.
> 
> Mod pic:
> View attachment 3407946
> 
> 
> The original pic of the skirt itself that I posted:
> View attachment 3407947
> 
> 
> Cruise jacket outfit for the day:
> View attachment 3407948



That's my preferred skirt shape! Lucky to have found one[emoji7]These monochromatic items are always a good buy and everything black looks even better in real indeed.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> So I got the jacket and based on pictures below (worn with button _all the way up the neck_, somewhat buttoned, and open unbuttoned). Does it look odd hanging on the side like this while open unbuttoned?
> 
> What do you think? should I modify the *bow* (stitched on permanently right now) into snap buttons on/off? or should I leave it as is per original design? what do you think?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts
> 
> thought it was so strange that they made everything removable except the bow (probably the one thing you "thought" would be removable....)
> 
> View attachment 3407891
> View attachment 3407894
> View attachment 3407895
> View attachment 3407896



Very cute open or completely buttoned up. The bow is fine but if it bothers you (sometimes) let them alter it removable.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> That's my preferred skirt shape! Lucky to have found one[emoji7]These monochromatic items are always a good buy and everything black looks even better in real indeed.



Thank you so much! I love that skirt and although not picture here, it has pockets which is a bonus for me!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Vanana said:


> Relatively new but falling hard for the Chanel RTW, especially with jackets and cardigans.
> Appreciate your help with this *Question*: I tried on a really beautiful jacket and have it ordered (on its way to Neiman Marcus department store) because the one in the store is slightly had a dirty spot.  The jacket has a bow at the neck that is held by threads/stitches, and I want to get it altered (unstitched) so that it can be attached via button/hook, etc. This way I can have it on or off (looks much better without if worn unbuttoned.
> 
> SA offered to have their Neiman Marcus tailor to alter it right there because they do anything including wedding gown alterations for free. however, I was wondering doing that vs. having it done by Chanel and wait. Would having Neiman's do it violate some sort of Chanel warranty?  If they did it in a way that sort of not to my satisfaction/messed it up, what would be my recourse at that point?
> 
> Anyone here from the US and have experience with Neiman or know about Chanel RTW warranty etc. that can help me with this?  THANK YOU so much!!



I have taken jackets I bought from bergdorf (basically Neiman) and saks and asked 57th street to alter it and the salesperson didn't bat an eyelash. It took a few weeks as I remember it, but they did superb work. Def worth it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Vanana said:


> Hi there I got the jacket and am 5'8", but do not have big bust (a problem I wont mind having though  )  Pics of jacket open vs closed. And a back view so you see where the length falls too. Please don't mind the shirt not what i thought to pair it with, but was doing mod shot per someone's request and pulled it over my work outfit that day. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3406305
> View attachment 3406306
> View attachment 3406307
> View attachment 3406308



What size do you wear? I am 5'8 too and I am debating between 38 and 40. Thanks and you look amazing!


----------



## poohbag

xiaoxiao said:


> I have taken jackets I bought from bergdorf (basically Neiman) and saks and asked 57th street to alter it and the salesperson didn't bat an eyelash. It took a few weeks as I remember it, but they did superb work. Def worth it.


 
Hi can I ask if you have a SA whom you work with? Mine left and I haven't visited lately. Also does the boutique charge for the alteration considering the item wasn't bought there? Thanks!


----------



## xiaoxiao

poohbag said:


> Hi can I ask if you have a SA whom you work with? Mine left and I haven't visited lately. Also does the boutique charge for the alteration considering the item wasn't bought there? Thanks!



I used to work with this guy, I think his name was Jeff or something? I don't remember now but he left. You don't really need a salesperson per sec. Just walk in to the third floor I think (not the one with the shoes but the one with rtw only) and ask for a seamstress. And yes, they do charge even if it's this season. Free alteration only pertains to the place/ department store you bought from. From experience saks and bergdorf also do great work too. If it's from this season just ask them to do it for you for free. Alterations at Chanel are not cheap, like few hundred dollars so unless it's from the past season or really complicated work (mine was) then in my humble opinion you don't need to go there necessarily. Hope it helps! And pm me if you want more info so I don't hijack this thread.


----------



## aki_sato

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~


*HermesBB*, I swear I thought your first pic is the jacket on a mannequin!  
You wear all your Chanel pieces so well! 
I'm in love with this jacket!


----------



## aki_sato

Thank you for your thoughts Zahara!
The size up is sold out at my local boutique. My SA said she can try to order it in from different states. However she can't hold the size I tried  should I wait for the next size up to come (if it would even come).
Yes, that's what I am going to do. Will get the chest area altered to give me more room.
I agree! It's such a beautiful jacket!!



zaraha said:


> Try to see if u can order next size up, but if shoulders fit on this size, then maybe you can ask SA for alteration to open bit room in chest area.  It is a beautiful piece!



Your two rules are so helpful!
Thank you! 
They both actually applied to this black jacket.
I think I have to have more confidence and acceptance with my body!


----------



## poohbag

xiaoxiao said:


> I used to work with this guy, I think his name was Jeff or something? I don't remember now but he left. You don't really need a salesperson per sec. Just walk in to the third floor I think (not the one with the shoes but the one with rtw only) and ask for a seamstress. And yes, they do charge even if it's this season. Free alteration only pertains to the place/ department store you bought from. From experience saks and bergdorf also do great work too. If it's from this season just ask them to do it for you for free. Alterations at Chanel are not cheap, like few hundred dollars so unless it's from the past season or really complicated work (mine was) then in my humble opinion you don't need to go there necessarily. Hope it helps! And pm me if you want more info so I don't hijack this thread.



Thanks xiaoxiao!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> This is one of my collected vintage Chanel Military style jacket with stunning gripoix buttons
> 
> On me, open with M Missoni top
> View attachment 3407132
> 
> 
> Tag Details 96? With different cc silk lining and chain
> View attachment 3407134
> 
> 
> This is the original poster for this jacket and the jewelries are Vintage 60s Ciner bracelet with my emerald ring
> View attachment 3407133
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share~~~


Love the jacket and the way you style it! I would never dare to mix Missoni and Chanel, but it looks great on you! the jewelry is fantastic!


divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147


I have this skirt and the matching jacket. You can wear it easily with everything. How about a moto leather jacket? The fit is great. 


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3407626
> 
> Here it is dressed down


Love it on you PQP! 


Vanana said:


> So I got the jacket and based on pictures below (worn with button _all the way up the neck_, somewhat buttoned, and open unbuttoned). Does it look odd hanging on the side like this while open unbuttoned?
> 
> What do you think? should I modify the *bow* (stitched on permanently right now) into snap buttons on/off? or should I leave it as is per original design? what do you think?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts
> 
> thought it was so strange that they made everything removable except the bow (probably the one thing you "thought" would be removable....)
> 
> View attachment 3407891
> View attachment 3407894
> View attachment 3407895
> View attachment 3407896


I love it buttoned with the bow! I love the bow, please use it is so Chanel! I'm not sure about the jeans with this dress/jacket. 


divababe said:


> I would like to share the sale skirt which I wore yesterday as well as the black cruise jacket (both the black and beige jackets from 16C are my favorites). It's impassible to take good detail pictures with black items, so the pics didn't show up well.
> 
> Mod pic:
> View attachment 3407946
> 
> 
> The original pic of the skirt itself that I posted:
> View attachment 3407947
> 
> 
> Cruise jacket outfit for the day:
> View attachment 3407948



I have never seen this skirt. It looks great on you. your outfit today is so lovely!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I have this skirt and the matching jacket. You can wear it easily with everything. How about a moto leather jacket? The fit is great!
> 
> 
> I have never seen this skirt. It looks great on you. your outfit today is so lovely!



Thank you so much Ari! I think I will get the skirt and my SA is still trying to hunt down the jacket. There's one showing in the system. She was thinking it was an error, but she's trying to find it.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Thank you so much Ari! I think I will get the skirt and my SA is still trying to hunt down the jacket. There's one showing in the system. She was thinking it was an error, but she's trying to find it.



Good luck!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Thank you so much Ari! I think I will get the skirt and my SA is still trying to hunt down the jacket. There's one showing in the system. She was thinking it was an error, but she's trying to find it.



Hope you'll find your jacket very soon!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Love the jacket and the way you style it! I would never dare to mix Missoni and Chanel, but it looks great on you! the jewelry is fantastic!
> 
> I have this skirt and the matching jacket. You can wear it easily with everything. How about a moto leather jacket? The fit is great.
> 
> Love it on you PQP!
> 
> I love it buttoned with the bow! I love the bow, please use it is so Chanel! I'm not sure about the jeans with this dress/jacket.
> 
> 
> I have never seen this skirt. It looks great on you. your outfit today is so lovely!



Thank you Ari. The skirt is really love at second sight[emoji846]


----------



## EmileH

Our two favorite prefall jackets in Instagram photos from Paris fashion week.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Our two favorite prefall jackets in Instagram photos from Paris fashion week.
> 
> View attachment 3408442
> View attachment 3408443



The two ladies were probably wearing the integrated airco [emoji81] as mentioned before for decoration only.
But I suppose they wanted to be the first to take out their jackets.
Interestingly the gold tweed arms are probably not shortened on the first one. They look so long.
The second look is so beautiful, the contrasting bag and grey slingbacks, perfect!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The two ladies were probably wearing the integrated airco [emoji81] as mentioned before for decoration only.
> But I suppose they wanted to be the first to take out their jackets.
> Interestingly the gold tweed arms are probably not shortened on the first one. They look so long.
> The second look is so beautiful, the contrasting bag and grey slingbacks, perfect!



She probably just bought it and didn't have time for alterations. [emoji23] I like the look of the black jacket with the grey jeans and shoes. I wish those shoes looked better on me. [emoji22]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.



We are twins in this! It looks great and I think this one looks great with pants and jeans! Love all the colors in the jacket.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> We are twins in this! It looks great and I think this one looks great with pants and jeans! Love all the colors in the jacket.



Your enthusiasm for the jacket inspired me to seek it out.


----------



## luckylove

Karenaellen said:


> Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.



Looks lovely on you! Have you tried it with white jeans? I think they also might work well too! Congratulations on your new jacket!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.



It looks great on you. Did you have them taper the waist a bit?


----------



## Lisab68

xiaoxiao said:


> I have taken jackets I bought from bergdorf (basically Neiman) and saks and asked 57th street to alter it and the salesperson didn't bat an eyelash. It took a few weeks as I remember it, but they did superb work. Def worth it.



Did they charge you for the alterations?


----------



## Lisab68

Lisab68 said:


> Did they charge you for the alterations?



Never mind. See that you answered this already. Thx for your thorough reply.


----------



## rhm

divababe said:


> Hi everyone, your thoughts are much appreciated! As you know that I wasn't lucky enough to get the blue tweed jacket...however, my SA found the skirt. Do you think I should get the skirt? For those of you who have the skirt, can you please share the wearability of the skirt alone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407147



I love to pair a nice Chanel skirt with a simple white shirt tucked in and I usually wear my burberry trench coats


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3405127
> 
> Here it is - ready for a Chanel jacket, hope I won't hate it tomorrow [emoji38]



Beautiful hair *ari*. I think in general most men prefer their woman to look feminine/lady like. Well, to look good takes a lot of work. We have a saying in my culture : there are no ugly women, only lazy women. Lol!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Beautiful hair *ari*. I think in general most men prefer their woman to look feminine/lady like. Well, to look good takes a lot of work. We have a saying in my culture : there are no ugly women, only lazy women. Lol!



Thank you, Ms.Piggy! I'm still not sure if I like it or not. I was thinking of a shorter length so that it comes to the base of the neck, but chickened [emoji15] this week I'm wearing it straight and DH likes it better. I prefer the wavy as it looks younger. It is true that beauty after certain age takes a lot of work[emoji30]


----------



## ari

Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Our two favorite prefall jackets in Instagram photos from Paris fashion week.
> 
> View attachment 3408442
> View attachment 3408443


I absolutely love the second look [emoji173]️ the best part is that I can copy it right away if only the weather was cooler by 15 ' C[emoji5]


Karenaellen said:


> Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.



The jacket is fabulous, the colors are so pretty in real life [emoji122] you wear it well!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She probably just bought it and didn't have time for alterations. [emoji23] I like the look of the black jacket with the grey jeans and shoes. I wish those shoes looked better on me. [emoji22]



Why don't you like them? Last year when they were first in the boutique I tried the beige suede ones and hated them on me, although I was in love with them since I saw them at the runway. This year I tried the patent and leather ones and they look tons better on me. The suede one were looking huge and shapeless on my feet.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Thank you so much Ari! I think I will get the skirt and my SA is still trying to hunt down the jacket. There's one showing in the system. She was thinking it was an error, but she's trying to find it.



I do hope you find the jacket! You'll love it! But the skirt goes well with everything!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you. Did you have them taper the waist a bit?



They took it in along the back seam, mostly around the waist, because it was not lying smoothly in the back and there was too much extra fabric.  I think it's because I'm short waisted, so the jacket falls lower on my hips than intended and creates some bunching.  It looks better now that it's taken in, and it lays smoothly along the back *if* I stand up straight.  Posture is so critical!  It always fit perfectly from the front, and the alteration didn't change how it hangs from the front, oddly.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

luckylove said:


> Looks lovely on you! Have you tried it with white jeans? I think they also might work well too! Congratulations on your new jacket!



Yes, I'm picking up some white jeans today!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Our two favorite prefall jackets in Instagram photos from Paris fashion week.
> 
> View attachment 3408442
> View attachment 3408443



My SA encouraged me to wear my new jacket over the shoulders like this, so it must be a "thing."  The gold jacket appears to be several sizes too big for this girl in the photo, so she can probably only wear it this way!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> My SA encouraged me to wear my new jacket over the shoulders like this, so it must be a "thing."  The gold jacket appears to be several sizes too big for this girl in the photo, so she can probably only wear it this way!



I think they told you to wear it over your shoulders because it is really too hot to wear it properly in summer.  Someone did post that they thought that Anna Wintour had started this look.  My answer to that was   Do people seriously think that AW invented this look?  It has been around since people were wearing  togas.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Thank you, Ms.Piggy! I'm still not sure if I like it or not. I was thinking of a shorter length so that it comes to the base of the neck, but chickened [emoji15] this week I'm wearing it straight and DH likes it better. I prefer the wavy as it looks younger. It is true that beauty after certain age takes a lot of work[emoji30]





ari said:


> View attachment 3409414
> 
> Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]



You look fantastic in the lace top and straight hair, love! I have naturally wavy/frizzy hair which makes me look older so the hair is always tied up or straightened. Even after straightening, I leave it up so I could better manage it in the high humidity and DH actually prefers the hair up look, go figure. 

This season I picked up the two-tone sling back in the kitten heels as my generous/chunky calves just does not suit the block heel version. I love the pointy look too.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> You look fantastic in the lace top and straight hair, love! I have naturally wavy/frizzy hair which makes me look older so the hair is always tied up or straightened. Even after straightening, I leave it up so I could better manage it in the high humidity and DH actually prefers the hair up look, go figure.
> 
> This season I picked up the two-tone sling back in the kitten heels as my generous/chunky calves just does not suit the block heel version. I love the pointy look too.


Very pretty Ms Piggy!   So feminine!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> You look fantastic in the lace top and straight hair, love! I have naturally wavy/frizzy hair which makes me look older so the hair is always tied up or straightened. Even after straightening, I leave it up so I could better manage it in the high humidity and DH actually prefers the hair up look, go figure.
> 
> This season I picked up the two-tone sling back in the kitten heels as my generous/chunky calves just does not suit the block heel version. I love the pointy look too.



Thank you! DH loves tied up hair, but I get headaches from it.
These are gorgeous slingbacks, frankly I prefer them to the block heels, but are they comfortable? I'm size 41 they'll look huge on me, on you they look very elegant and your calves look perfectly  fine!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you! DH loves tied up hair, but I get headaches from it.
> These are gorgeous slingbacks, frankly I prefer them to the block heels, but are they comfortable? I'm size 41 they'll look huge on me, on you they look very elegant and your calves look perfectly  fine!


Ms. Piggy's shoes are forever and will never go out of style.  I have the block heel  slingbacks, but for some reason, I don't walk as easily in them as I do in the thinner heel.  I also like an elongated toe as it lengthens the leg.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3409414
> 
> Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]



The collar of this summer jacket is so nice, lovely outfit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Picked up my new jacket from alterations.  I love it!  These photos don't do it justice.  I'm going to stick with jeans and flippy minis with this piece; it would be easy to slide into dowager territory with this style.



Congrats for your purchase, great style !


----------



## EmileH

Just catching up.

Ari your lace jacket looks lovely. 

Miss piggy love the shoes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think they told you to wear it over your shoulders because it is really too hot to wear it properly in summer.  Someone did post that they thought that Anna Wintour had started this look.  My answer to that was   Do people seriously think that AW invented this look?  It has been around since people were wearing  togas.



Over the shoulders? Maybe if it's chilly somewhere but nonsense if not..


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> You look fantastic in the lace top and straight hair, love! I have naturally wavy/frizzy hair which makes me look older so the hair is always tied up or straightened. Even after straightening, I leave it up so I could better manage it in the high humidity and DH actually prefers the hair up look, go figure.
> 
> This season I picked up the two-tone sling back in the kitten heels as my generous/chunky calves just does not suit the block heel version. I love the pointy look too.



This kitten style is perfect on you and a superb alternative to the block heel. I love my block heels for the looks but the toes get painful if I walk a lot. Probably the slingback makes my feet slide forward a lot. It looks more comfy than it actually is but I totally accept the pain for the looks[emoji12]
I would love to find these in grey and black to have another colour!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This kitten style is perfect on you and a superb alternative to the block heel. I love my block heels for the looks but the toes get painful if I walk a lot. Probably the slingback makes my feet slide forward a lot. It looks more comfy than it actually is but I totally accept the pain for the looks[emoji12]
> I would love to find these in grey and black to have another colour!



 I saw the grey and black at my store recently. They are so nice. But the sling backs don't work for me. Money saved.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I think they told you to wear it over your shoulders because it is really too hot to wear it properly in summer.  Someone did post that they thought that Anna Wintour had started this look.  My answer to that was   Do people seriously think that AW invented this look?  It has been around since people were wearing  togas.



It never occurred to me to wear a jacket without putting my arms in the sleeves.  My range of motion would be limited, and I'd be worried it would slip off my body into a puddle.    Perhaps it's a look best reserved for Paris Fashion week photo shoots.  Some of us actually use our arms in daily activities!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I love it buttoned with the bow! I love the bow, please use it is so Chanel! I'm not sure about the jeans with this dress/jacket.



Thanks Ari!!! 
I love it with the bow on too when it's buttoned up a bit.  Do you think it looks strange over time to have the bow permanently on while it's worn with buttons all open?. Keep debating if I should have it modified by removing the threads holding the bow and replace with clear little snap buttons so it can be worn both ways, but worry that it may somehow change the look... can't make up my mind...


----------



## Vanana

divababe said:


> I like the coat and all the ways you wore it. Have you thought about wearing it like a coat dress so it's a dress and it will look super cute with the bow? However, I will probably have the bow be a removable one so that when you wear it differently (eg unbutton) it's not hanging weirdly?


Thank you so much divababe, I would totally wear it as a coat dress! I can't wait till Autumn when I can wear some nice fun stockings with it and maybe some strappy heels perhaps.  Totally yo-yo'ing on the decision of whether or not to make it removable, or wear it the way it's as designed/intended with the bow hanging even when open. kept wondering if after changing to snap buttons if it may perhaps "stick out" a bit more or if thy didn't do it well that it would ruin the way it looks. I'll probably obsess over this on and off for a few days and then somehow make my peace with it... ?


----------



## Vanana

xiaoxiao said:


> What size do you wear? I am 5'8 too and I am debating between 38 and 40. Thanks and you look amazing!


Hi there, i'm normally size 36 for most of the Chanel jackets I try on (The pink jacket I recently posted is in 36). However, for this particular black jacket, I had to get 38 and as you can see, there's not much space left, especially on top when buttoned (feel tiny bit smooshed in fact).  You will look amazing too! it's a great jacket, just need to get the right size for you


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Very cute open or completely buttoned up. The bow is fine but if it bothers you (sometimes) let them alter it removable.



Thanks so much!!! Husband thinks it looks fine hanging on side as he said it's obvious it's from a bow and not something weird and it's part of the look.  So I keep changing my mind on this!!! (probably torturing myself over nothing I do realize this )


----------



## Vanana

divababe said:


> I would like to share the sale skirt which I wore yesterday as well as the black cruise jacket (both the black and beige jackets from 16C are my favorites). It's impassible to take good detail pictures with black items, so the pics didn't show up well.
> 
> Mod pic:
> View attachment 3407946
> 
> 
> The original pic of the skirt itself that I posted:
> View attachment 3407947
> 
> 
> Cruise jacket outfit for the day:
> View attachment 3407948


I love the shape of this skirt! I think it's such a beautiful and classy cut!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> This kitten style is perfect on you and a superb alternative to the block heel. I love my block heels for the looks but the toes get painful if I walk a lot. Probably the slingback makes my feet slide forward a lot. It looks more comfy than it actually is but I totally accept the pain for the looks[emoji12]
> I would love to find these in grey and black to have another colour!



I also passed on them for this reason - I have wide feet and the elongated front made me feel pinched. As PbP said, money saved! Though I love how they look on everyone else.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3409414
> 
> Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]


Such a pretty blouse and it is a shame to hide it under a jacket.

I saw the slingback with the black velvet toe and gray flannel sides when I was on my trip in Ireland and again when I returned to the US.  I thought they were beautiful but so impractical, at least for me.  I had visions of someone spilling a drink on them at a party or my walking into a puddle.  I will just be happy with the beige and black version.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> The collar of this summer jacket is so nice, lovely outfit!


Thank you PQP!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Ari your lace jacket looks lovely.
> 
> Miss piggy love the shoes.


Thank You PP!


Vanana said:


> Thanks Ari!!!
> I love it with the bow on too when it's buttoned up a bit.  Do you think it looks strange over time to have the bow permanently on while it's worn with buttons all open?. Keep debating if I should have it modified by removing the threads holding the bow and replace with clear little snap buttons so it can be worn both ways, but worry that it may somehow change the look... can't make up my mind...


I don't think it would look strange when unbutoned. 


gracekelly said:


> Such a pretty blouse and it is a shame to hide it under a jacket.
> 
> I saw the slingback with the black velvet toe and gray flannel sides when I was on my trip in Ireland and again when I returned to the US.  I thought they were beautiful but so impractical, at least for me.  I had visions of someone spilling a drink on them at a party or my walking into a puddle.  I will just be happy with the beige and black version.


Thank you GraceKelly. I bought the gray ones and an hour after I put them on I stepped in a muddy sidewalk. I waited an hour to dry and juts brushed them, no stain left.


----------



## periogirl28

Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA! 

View attachment 3410175


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA!
> 
> View attachment 3410175



So cute, really my taste with the Kelly and all. 
Enjoy the arrival of your black jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA!
> 
> View attachment 3410175



Beautiful! Can't wait to see mod pics of the LBJ!
As an aside, what size is your Kelly? Trying to decide what to put on my wish list...


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! Can't wait to see mod pics of the LBJ!
> As an aside, what size is your Kelly? Trying to decide what to put on my wish list...


Thank you kindly. My Kelly is a 28.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA!
> 
> View attachment 3410175


So pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank You PP!
> 
> I don't think it would look strange when unbutoned.
> 
> Thank you GraceKelly. I bought the gray ones and an hour after I put them on I stepped in a muddy sidewalk. I waited an hour to dry and juts brushed them, no stain left.


If there is a puddle or a crack in the sidewalk, I will find it.  I love the look of them and if I can get up my courage, I will get them.


----------



## ladysarah

View attachment 3410438
View attachment 3410438


ari said:


> View attachment 3409414
> 
> Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]


I simply loved your pink unlined one with beige and Gucci shoes. You have inspired me to look for something similarly light & fresh, next season, hopefully they will bring more simple unlined styles out. In fact it's way too warm for my jackets now in London, but wondering if you are wearing the pink one now that is summer.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3409414
> 
> Too hot for jackets, so I think this is a nice substitute [emoji2]


This (and everything else I've seen) look so elegant and fantastic on you. your frame and style is just so on point, very inspirational. I saw this jacket at the store and was soooo tempted!!! But must exercise discipline, so difficult but so necessary.... I will admire it from your posts instead


----------



## ailoveresale

Found this pic of the black airline jacket that I bought and am obsessed with, thought I would share since this picture shows the details so much better than my mod pics [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3410949
> 
> 
> Found this pic of the black airline jacket that I bought and am obsessed with, thought I would share since this picture shows the details so much better than my mod pics [emoji6]



Oh yes. That's a really cool jacket!


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty Ms Piggy!   So feminine!





ari said:


> Thank you! DH loves tied up hair, but I get headaches from it.
> These are gorgeous slingbacks, frankly I prefer them to the block heels, but are they comfortable? I'm size 41 they'll look huge on me, on you they look very elegant and your calves look perfectly  fine!





gracekelly said:


> Ms. Piggy's shoes are forever and will never go out of style.  I have the block heel  slingbacks, but for some reason, I don't walk as easily in them as I do in the thinner heel.  I also like an elongated toe as it lengthens the leg.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just catching up.
> 
> Ari your lace jacket looks lovely.
> 
> Miss piggy love the shoes.





Pourquoipas said:


> This kitten style is perfect on you and a superb alternative to the block heel. I love my block heels for the looks but the toes get painful if I walk a lot. Probably the slingback makes my feet slide forward a lot. It looks more comfy than it actually is but I totally accept the pain for the looks[emoji12]
> I would love to find these in grey and black to have another colour!





ailoveresale said:


> I also passed on them for this reason - I have wide feet and the elongated front made me feel pinched. As PbP said, money saved! Though I love how they look on everyone else.





gracekelly said:


> Such a pretty blouse and it is a shame to hide it under a jacket.
> 
> I saw the slingback with the black velvet toe and gray flannel sides when I was on my trip in Ireland and again when I returned to the US.  I thought they were beautiful but so impractical, at least for me.  I had visions of someone spilling a drink on them at a party or my walking into a puddle.  I will just be happy with the beige and black version.



Thanks for the kitten heel love. The beige/black are so lovely and very classic Chanel/Coco look.

I have wide bunion feet and typically do not do well in pointy toes (I suffer for the beauty haha) or sling backs (in fact I have none). With this pair, somehow it works. I did buy half a size up (not by choice as my usual size was sold out) but it works. Comfy and no sliding forward nor pinching at the toes. As I am located in Asia, these are C cut which is wider than the regular European sizing which is B cut I believe. 

Would love a pair of the grey and black too but are they in flannel? Suede/flannel would not do well where I am.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA!
> 
> View attachment 3410175



Beautiful look paired with H, dear!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Slighly cooler yesterday, wore this cardigan from the sale, to try on my LBJ at Chanel after alterations. It should be delivered to me today. So excited and can I just say, I really have a great SA!
> 
> View attachment 3410175


Love the cardi and the way you styled it! 


gracekelly said:


> If there is a puddle or a crack in the sidewalk, I will find it.  I love the look of them and if I can get up my courage, I will get them.


I'm the same! [emoji2]


ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3410438
> View attachment 3410438
> 
> I simply loved your pink unlined one with beige and Gucci shoes. You have inspired me to look for something similarly light & fresh, next season, hopefully they will bring more simple unlined styles out. In fact it's way too warm for my jackets now in London, but wondering if you are wearing the pink one now that is summer.


Thank you Lady Sarah! We have exceptionally hot weather, yesterday it was 36 C . So I use my jackets only inside. I love the pink but wear it more often with black pants and cream top to make it more conservative and appropriate for work. But I love it with beige! The time for dry cleaning has come and I'm so afraid [emoji51]


Vanana said:


> This (and everything else I've seen) look so elegant and fantastic on you. your frame and style is just so on point, very inspirational. I saw this jacket at the store and was soooo tempted!!! But must exercise discipline, so difficult but so necessary.... I will admire it from your posts instead


Thank you for the kind words Vanana. This year I went a but crazy on Chanel. Now I have to be more disciplined[emoji38]


ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3410949
> 
> 
> Found this pic of the black airline jacket that I bought and am obsessed with, thought I would share since this picture shows the details so much better than my mod pics [emoji6]


This is very stylish jacket! 


ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the kitten heel love. The beige/black are so lovely and very classic Chanel/Coco look.
> 
> I have wide bunion feet and typically do not do well in pointy toes (I suffer for the beauty haha) or sling backs (in fact I have none). With this pair, somehow it works. I did buy half a size up (not by choice as my usual size was sold out) but it works. Comfy and no sliding forward nor pinching at the toes. As I am located in Asia, these are C cut which is wider than the regular European sizing which is B cut I believe.
> 
> Would love a pair of the grey and black too but are they in flannel? Suede/flannel would not do well where I am.



All of the Chanel shoes I bought from Germany are C, the ones from London don't have a letter. I have a similar problem on my left foot.


----------



## ari

Here is another beautiful top from Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3410949
> 
> 
> Found this pic of the black airline jacket that I bought and am obsessed with, thought I would share since this picture shows the details so much better than my mod pics [emoji6]



This officer's collar and the flaps are gorgeous indeed.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3411172
> 
> Here is another beautiful top from Chanel.



Chanel has so beautiful and timeless silk tops the sort of top that instantly lifts your mood when you wear it, don't you agree?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel has so beautiful and timeless silk tops the sort of top that instantly lifts your mood when you wear it, don't you agree?



Absolutely PQP, but I still stay away from Spaghetti Bolognese...


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> All of the Chanel shoes I bought from Germany are C, the ones from London don't have a letter. I have a similar problem on my left foot.





ari said:


> View attachment 3411172
> 
> Here is another beautiful top from Chanel.



Another beautiful top, I must pay more attention to their silk blouses in future. Much better for my climate. But I do have this gift of attracting sauces on my white tops. 

The soles without a letter would be the regular cut i.e. B cut. France carries the regular cut as well. Great that Germany carries C cut. The details on my C cut box.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Another beautiful top, I must pay more attention to their silk blouses in future. Much better for my climate. But I do have this gift of attracting sauces on my white tops.
> 
> The soles without a letter would be the regular cut i.e. B cut. France carries the regular cut as well. Great that Germany carries C cut. The details on my C cut box.
> 
> View attachment 3411174



Thank you Ms. piggy! I'll ask my SA if she has it!


----------



## ari

Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3411172
> 
> Here is another beautiful top from Chanel.



That is a gorgeous top. I love how you styled it with thin pinstripe pants to make it interesting but yet still not too much (as the top has standout decoration).  Love the way you style Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

For those who are still craving for the C16 black in 40 I saw one popping up at VC. No issues with this seller.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3411223
> 
> Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.



Stylish. Works so well with the orange K.
That's the kind of pants most husbands mine included won't like to see on you. You're brave to wear it nevertheless!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3411223
> 
> Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.



I love wide legged sailer pants too [emoji12][emoji12][emoji41]


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the kitten heel love. The beige/black are so lovely and very classic Chanel/Coco look.
> 
> I have wide bunion feet and typically do not do well in pointy toes (I suffer for the beauty haha) or sling backs (in fact I have none). With this pair, somehow it works. I did buy half a size up (not by choice as my usual size was sold out) but it works. Comfy and no sliding forward nor pinching at the toes. As I am located in Asia, these are C cut which is wider than the regular European sizing which is B cut I believe.
> 
> Would love a pair of the grey and black too but are they in flannel? Suede/flannel would not do well where I am.


The slings have a black velvet toe and flannel body.  Really pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3411172
> 
> Here is another beautiful top from Chanel.


Wow!  Look at that ruffle!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Absolutely PQP, but I still stay away from Spaghetti Bolognese...


 Or wear your transparent rain jacket over it whilst dining


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3411223
> 
> Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.


I love these pants!  The contrast border is so cool!  This is the sweater I almost bought.  It was between this and the navy jacket and the jacket looked so much better on me so it made it easier for me to make the choice.  The sweater fits you so well! I agree, the orange bag is perfect!  Navy and orange is one of my new favorite combos.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3411223
> 
> Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.



You made me unsure about the style of these pants because you said your DH hates them, I showed the pic to my style conscious DD she says the looks is mega beautiful!!!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Absolutely PQP, but I still stay away from Spaghetti Bolognese...


J'adore...and keep us posted on the evil dry cleaning and the pink jacket. I'd postpone it as long as possible...


----------



## bags to die for

Something a little different.

Black cape. It's similar to look 9 on the runway but a lot cheaper .

I'm having an additional hook put on.


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> That is a gorgeous top. I love how you styled it with thin pinstripe pants to make it interesting but yet still not too much (as the top has standout decoration).  Love the way you style Chanel.


Thank you Vanana! I was trying to find a way to wear these Chloe pants that a bought 2 years ago, I didn't expect it will look this well. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Stylish. Works so well with the orange K.
> That's the kind of pants most husbands mine included won't like to see on you. You're brave to wear it nevertheless!


lol! DH hates shapeless and baggy styles that are not elegant. 


hermesBB said:


> I love wide legged sailer pants too [emoji12][emoji12][emoji41]


When I first saw them at the boutique, I thought "no way" not that they are wide, heavy jeans material, but cropped! Absurd! Then I tried them on, still thinking "no way" but the SA brought the shoes the belt and a white top /which I still regret I didn't buy/ and suddenly I loved them! 



gracekelly said:


> Wow!  Look at that ruffle!





gracekelly said:


> Or wear your transparent rain jacket over it whilst dining


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


gracekelly said:


> I love these pants!  The contrast border is so cool!  This is the sweater I almost bought.  It was between this and the navy jacket and the jacket looked so much better on me so it made it easier for me to make the choice.  The sweater fits you so well! I agree, the orange bag is perfect!  Navy and orange is one of my new favorite combos.[/QUOTE
> I agree the blue jacket is much better, but I love cardigans as I can wear them under a coat without looking bulky. Thank you GraceKelly!
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made me unsure about the style of these pants because you said your DH hates them, I showed the pic to my style conscious DD she says the looks is mega beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PQP some people like this style. How old is your DD? I value highly the opinion of young people!
> 
> 
> ladysarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore...and keep us posted on the evil dry cleaning and the pink jacket. I'd postpone it as long as possible...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Lady Sarah! I'm contemplating sending my things to somewhere where there are experienced dry cleaners. I need to find them yet! I had a colleague that used to send his cashmere sweaters to a spa in Scotland.
> Chanel should create a high end dry cleaning dept.
Click to expand...


----------



## ari

bags to die for said:


> Something a little different.
> 
> Black cape. It's similar to look 9 on the runway but a lot cheaper .
> 
> I'm having an additional hook put on.
> 
> View attachment 3411793



This is very interesting! I'm very eager to see modeling pictures!


----------



## ms piggy

bags to die for said:


> Something a little different.
> 
> Black cape. It's similar to look 9 on the runway but a lot cheaper .
> 
> I'm having an additional hook put on.
> 
> View attachment 3411793



Nice! Love the white dress too. I second mod pics!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Vanana! I was trying to find a way to wear these Chloe pants that a bought 2 years ago, I didn't expect it will look this well.
> 
> lol! DH hates shapeless and baggy styles that are not elegant.
> 
> When I first saw them at the boutique, I thought "no way" not that they are wide, heavy jeans material, but cropped! Absurd! Then I tried them on, still thinking "no way" but the SA brought the shoes the belt and a white top /which I still regret I didn't buy/ and suddenly I loved them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



DH must love this one logically 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

I recreated a look posted earlier, but with a summer black jacket, bought on the sale. I'm not sure if it was from last season. The lace top is not looking well with it, but I didn't have time to change.
Here is a close up of the jacket


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3412045
> 
> I recreated I look posted earlier, but with a summer black jacket, bought on the sale. I'm not sure if it was from last season. The lace top is not looking well with it, but I didn't have time to change.
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412046



I love the look overall Ari. They grey jeans are great. Gosh I wish I could wear the black and grey slingbacks. Maybe the darker color would be more flattering on me. [emoji7]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> DH must love this one logically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23]



Lol! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3412045
> 
> I recreated a look posted earlier, but with a summer black jacket, bought on the sale. I'm not sure if it was from last season. The lace top is not looking well with it, but I didn't have time to change.
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412046



Totally love your interpretation, looks a little dressier the Ariway ![emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3412045
> 
> I recreated a look posted earlier, but with a summer black jacket, bought on the sale. I'm not sure if it was from last season. The lace top is not looking well with it, but I didn't have time to change.
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412046


I love the whole look.  You have combined all these different elements from dressy to casual and they all work perfectly.  Great job!  I am truly inspired by this look!  *now I HAVE to get these shoes!*


Pourquoipas said:


> Totally love your interpretation, looks a little dressier the Ariway ![emoji8]


I think you just invented a new tag line:  The Ariway


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3412045
> 
> I recreated a look posted earlier, but with a summer black jacket, bought on the sale. I'm not sure if it was from last season. The lace top is not looking well with it, but I didn't have time to change.
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412046



Love ur interpretation! Where did u get the jeans btw if I may ask?


----------



## EmileH

Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307



I prefer the longer version JMHO


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> I prefer the longer version JMHO



Thanks!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks!



Maybe get both versions and return one once u decided? It's best to try it on and see.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307



I prefer the shorter skirt, sorry that won't help[emoji18] is the longer a brighter blue, that would be nice as well!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307



It depends on what shoes you're thinking of wearing.  I would wear the longer one with heels only, not flats.  The short one I would wear with flats.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. They were about $35 each so I bought the longer one as well. Even if I just wear them around the house they are a good price.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the look overall Ari. They grey jeans are great. Gosh I wish I could wear the black and grey slingbacks. Maybe the darker color would be more flattering on me. [emoji7]


Thank you PP! There are navy/black ones[emoji6]


Pourquoipas said:


> Totally love your interpretation, looks a little dressier the Ariway ![emoji8]


Thank you PQP, I don't know how I always manage to make it dressier [emoji849] I'm not very good into casual . The top is too much, I know but I didn't have any time to experiment.


gracekelly said:


> I love the whole look.  You have combined all these different elements from dressy to casual and they all work perfectly.  Great job!  I am truly inspired by this look!  *now I HAVE to get these shoes!*
> 
> I think you just invented a new tag line:  The Ariway


Thank you GraceKelly, great compliment! Hope you find your shoes.


hermesBB said:


> Love ur interpretation! Where did u get the jeans btw if I may ask?


Thank you Hermess BB, they are Chanel.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307



I love the short skirt on you! It goes so well with the flat shoes. I like the long one too, but you might need heels with it. The cardigan is so lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Advice needed: I bought this j crew denim skirt to wear with my sweater. Not a big investment. What do you think? Or do you like the longer shape better?
> 
> View attachment 3412306
> View attachment 3412307


Keep them both.  Two different looks and you can wear the longer one with boots in the Fall.


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> Something a little different.
> 
> Black cape. It's similar to look 9 on the runway but a lot cheaper .
> 
> I'm having an additional hook put on.
> 
> View attachment 3411793


Very different and it would be fun to wear.


----------



## ailoveresale

A little bored sitting in my office, wearing this today with navy blue wide leg cropped trousers and heels...


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> View attachment 3411223
> 
> Today is cooler! Good chance to wear a jacket! DH hates these pants.



Ari you look amazing!!

I hope I'm not asking something you have already answered but what are those shoes you are wearing? Love!!!!


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> Maybe get both versions and return one once u decided? It's best to try it on and see.



X2


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3413440
> 
> A little bored sitting in my office, wearing this today with navy blue wide leg cropped trousers and heels...


Don't be bored, you are wearing Chanel!   Looks great and the outfit sounds perfect!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Question for those of you who have tried both:  if you had to pick, would you get the 16c or the Rome little black jacket  and why?  I'm actually leaning toward 16c because it is more seasonless, but I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3413440
> 
> A little bored sitting in my office, wearing this today with navy blue wide leg cropped trousers and heels...



You look great.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Question for those of you who have tried both:  if you had to pick, would you get the 16c or the Rome little black jacket  and why?  I'm actually leaning toward 16c because it is more seasonless, but I haven't seen it in person.



It depends on your climate. I live in New England. The Rome jacket is quintessential Chanel and I can wear a somewhat heavy jacket 3/4 of the year. So I would buy it. If I lived in Southern California I'd get the cruse jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Question for those of you who have tried both:  if you had to pick, would you get the 16c or the Rome little black jacket  and why?  I'm actually leaning toward 16c because it is more seasonless, but I haven't seen it in person.


I have both and that is a good question.  The cruise is seasonless and great for travel.  I just took it on a trip and wore it casual and more formal.  I think from a $$ point of view, the Fall jacket is a better value.  They dropped the prices and the two cost about the same.  The jacket is lined and more detail and you can alter it easily if you have to over time.   The Cruise is more delicate fabric and can have pulls.  The jacket is the classic 4 pocket and if you don't have one in black, then it is something to really consider.


----------



## meridian

Ladies, you all have been so inspirational to me in terms of thinking of ways to wear the Chanel classic jacket. I'm pretty casual and for now will only wear my jackets with jeans but I love the  ideas that you all present. Thought I'd share my 3 latest purchases with you all here to contribute and say Thank you!  

First is the black lace jacket that Ari so beautifully modeled before. I found it on sale in Paris and, though it was several sizes too large, a wonderful seamstress named Maria at the boutique altered it to a great fit. 




Next is a jacket that I found right here at home. It was a pleasant surprise finding on my second visit to the sale, just browsing, not expecting to find anything else. 





Love the colors, the officer's collar and the detail on the buttons!  

And, last but not least...


----------



## meridian

This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining. 





I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3413541
> View attachment 3413542
> 
> 
> I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.
> 
> View attachment 3413544



Oh my gosh, I love them all. I can't decide which is my favorite. Congratulations!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

meridian said:


> This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3413541
> View attachment 3413542
> 
> 
> I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.
> 
> View attachment 3413544



I saw a sleeveless top on eBay in the same material as the lining of this jacket that you may want to consider if you haven't spend too much already.  It's from the Paris Dubai collection.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pup and Gracekelly,

Thanks for your insights on the two lbjs. I agree the Rome jacket is a better value, but the fabric seems wintery to me.  I think I might only feel right in it in winter months, even if it's not excessively heavy.  Would you wear it on a spring day?


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Pup and Gracekelly,
> 
> Thanks for your insights on the two lbjs. I agree the Rome jacket is a better value, but the fabric seems wintery to me.  I think I might only feel right in it in winter months, even if it's not excessively heavy.  Would you wear it on a spring day?



Heehee. Spring in Boston? Yes. Probably with a turtleneck. [emoji23] But seriously, yes in say 65-70 degree weather I'd probably be comfortable in it with a tee shirt or a sleeveless silk blouse.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> For those who are still craving for the C16 black in 40 I saw one popping up at VC. No issues with this seller.



Thanks for the intel, I ended up buying it after a bit of negotiation on the price.  I'm thrilled!  Can't wait for its arrival.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my gosh, I love them all. I can't decide which is my favorite. Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## meridian

Karenaellen said:


> I saw a sleeveless top on eBay in the same material as the lining of this jacket that you may want to consider if you haven't spend too much already.  It's from the Paris Dubai collection.



I'll check it out


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Don't be bored, you are wearing Chanel!   Looks great and the outfit sounds perfect!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Question for those of you who have tried both:  if you had to pick, would you get the 16c or the Rome little black jacket  and why?  I'm actually leaning toward 16c because it is more seasonless, but I haven't seen it in person.



I have to say they are quite different. If I May ask what you want to get out of it? Or what look you are trying to go for so I can see if I can help? Both are exceptional jackets!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> I have to say they are quite different. If I May ask what you want to get out of it? Or what look you are trying to go for so I can see if I can help? Both are exceptional jackets!



Thanks for your expertise Divababe.  I'm looking for an everyday, all-seasons piece that is subtly exquisite.  I tried the Rome jacket; it fit beautifully, but I thought it seemed wintery.  What are your thoughts on wearability, quality, and fit of each?  I just bought the 16c on VC at a discount, but I'm not above getting both if "necessary."


----------



## gracekelly

meridian said:


> This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3413541
> View attachment 3413542
> 
> 
> I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.
> 
> View attachment 3413544


Great finds and diverse pieces!  I have a Gerard Darel leather jacket that is a dead ringer and the funny thing is that when I bought it, I was told they sourced the leather from the same supplier as Chanel.  I took that info with a grain of salt, but they do look alike except for the lining.


Karenaellen said:


> Pup and Gracekelly,
> 
> Thanks for your insights on the two lbjs. I agree the Rome jacket is a better value, but the fabric seems wintery to me.  I think I might only feel right in it in winter months, even if it's not excessively heavy.  Would you wear it on a spring day?


In general I would wear it according to the weather, so if we were having June Gloom in May, June or July in So. Cal  I could see wearing it.  I think it looks heavier than it actually is.  Realistically, I would say it would be more a spring evening than daytime.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks for your expertise Divababe.  I'm looking for an everyday, all-seasons piece that is subtly exquisite.  I tried the Rome jacket; it fit beautifully, but I thought it seemed wintery.  What are your thoughts on wearability, quality, and fit of each?  I just bought the 16c on VC at a discount, but I'm not above getting both if "necessary."


I think you are talking yourself into a jacket that  you don't think is suitable for where you live.


----------



## ari

Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> Ari you look amazing!!
> 
> I hope I'm not asking something you have already answered but what are those shoes you are wearing? Love!!!!



Thank you Lisab!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think you can find them in the sale now. They are very comfortable.
Mine are navy/silver , but I've seen black/gold ones too


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3413440
> 
> A little bored sitting in my office, wearing this today with navy blue wide leg cropped trousers and heels...


The white cardi looks amazing! and the outfit sounds very trendy!


Karenaellen said:


> Question for those of you who have tried both:  if you had to pick, would you get the 16c or the Rome little black jacket  and why?  I'm actually leaning toward 16c because it is more seasonless, but I haven't seen it in person.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It depends on your climate. I live in New England. The Rome jacket is quintessential Chanel and I can wear a somewhat heavy jacket 3/4 of the year. So I would buy it. If I lived in Southern California I'd get the cruse jacket.


Karenaellen, PP is right, it depends on the climate where you live. I wouldn't wear the cruisse jacket in the winter, the Rome jacket I can wear spring, fall and winter.


meridian said:


> Ladies, you all have been so inspirational to me in terms of thinking of ways to wear the Chanel classic jacket. I'm pretty casual and for now will only wear my jackets with jeans but I love the  ideas that you all present. Thought I'd share my 3 latest purchases with you all here to contribute and say Thank you!
> 
> First is the black lace jacket that Ari so beautifully modeled before. I found it on sale in Paris and, though it was several sizes too large, a wonderful seamstress named Maria at the boutique altered it to a great fit.
> 
> View attachment 3413523
> 
> 
> Next is a jacket that I found right here at home. It was a pleasant surprise finding on my second visit to the sale, just browsing, not expecting to find anything else.
> 
> View attachment 3413530
> View attachment 3413531
> 
> 
> Love the colors, the officer's collar and the detail on the buttons!
> 
> And, last but not least...





meridian said:


> This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3413541
> View attachment 3413542
> 
> 
> I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.
> 
> View attachment 3413544



Major congrats meridian! love all of them
I have a similar leather biker jacket from last fall and the leather is paper thin, but I'm not Impressed with the quality of the leather of my Salzburg jacket. I saw the spring leather leggings and the quality was superb.

It looks very interesting the way you wear it. I’m lost how to wear the baker jacket – I usually combine it with an elegant skirt or dress. I’m not sure I like it on me with jeans.

Please post modeling pictures!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



I agree, please show off your fabulous figure and balance the volume of the jacket with slimmer bottoms. Your instincts never let you down dear Ari.


----------



## periogirl28

My LBJ and a straw boater. Not quite mod pics bec its too warm today. Sneaking in a pic of the Mothership store. [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



 Agree. I like it with your skinnies better.


----------



## Lisab68

Ladies I know the 16C jacket is gone, but for future reference what's VC?


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Thank you Lisab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413694
> 
> I think you can find them in the sale now. They are very comfortable.
> Mine are navy/silver , but I've seen black/gold ones too



Ooo!!  So pretty from the side too!!  Thanks!!  I'll have to check them out. Love pretty + comfy!!


----------



## Suzie

I think they are referring to the site Vestaire Collective, a resale site.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



I think swing on both the top and bottom can be refreshing on a tall lean frame, which you have.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I think you are talking yourself into a jacket that  you don't think is suitable for where you live.



Lol!  I think my issue with the Rome jacket is more psychological than climactic.  I live in the Pacific NW.  I have this "wooly" category of clothing in my mind that I feel out of season wearing except Nov-Feb.  The jacket seems a bit "wooly" to me, but I was wondering if others view it similarly.

Anyway, I've decided against it for now. Time for a wallet rest!


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



Definitely  skinnies  (though you always look lovely)


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Lol!  I think my issue with the Rome jacket is more psychological than climactic.  I live in the Pacific NW.  I have this "wooly" category of clothing in my mind that I feel out of season wearing except Nov-Feb.  The jacket seems a bit "wooly" to me, but I was wondering if others view it similarly.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided against it for now. Time for a wallet rest!



I understand what you are saying. And I'm always glad for money saved when I don't want something. I don't think it's too wooly or wintery. I wouldn't wear it in July or August but otherwise I think it's fine. But if it doesn't make your heart sing don't buy it.

On the topic of the kick flare pants: I am intrigued by the look. Ari you have a great figure and can pull it off beautifully. I do think it's a tough look to pull off for most of us and I suspect it's a fad that will come and go. I'm choosing to limit my purchases in this category and really stop to look at whether something is flattering on me without blindly following the trend.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks for the intel, I ended up buying it after a bit of negotiation on the price.  I'm thrilled!  Can't wait for its arrival.



You're very welcome! I'm sure you'll like it, hope  it'll be fast to get it.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



Ari, I think the outfit looks lovely on you! You definitely rock it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand what you are saying. And I'm always glad for money saved when I don't want something. I don't think it's too wooly or wintery. I wouldn't wear it in July or August but otherwise I think it's fine. But if it doesn't make your heart sing don't buy it.
> 
> On the topic of the kick flare pants: I am intrigued by the look. Ari you have a great figure and can pull it off beautifully. I do think it's a tough look to pull off for most of us and I suspect it's a fad that will come and go. I'm choosing to limit my purchases in this category and really stop to look at whether something is flattering on me without blindly following the trend.



Wise words again. Every time I try on culottes or flare someone in my family makes fun of me and if unsure it might be better to avoid such looks if not tall and skinny. There are so many other nice things on the market so I don't need to follow all the trends. A great look in a campaign and following the youth's trends is very tempting sometimes.
I composed a look with black slim fit jeans, black silk top, C16 red rockstuds and red constance and was very impressed, it looked cool and DD approved. When I passed DH he mumbled: if you want to make yourself ridiculous..,, [emoji30][emoji31] must post a pic for your kind[emoji849] consideration...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Lol!  I think my issue with the Rome jacket is more psychological than climactic.  I live in the Pacific NW.  I have this "wooly" category of clothing in my mind that I feel out of season wearing except Nov-Feb.  The jacket seems a bit "wooly" to me, but I was wondering if others view it similarly.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided against it for now. Time for a wallet rest!



Money saved, but if you're like me not for long I assume[emoji57]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.



It might be perfect but it's difficult to tell on a static picture, the skinnies work without doubt as the jacket is roomy. Maybe with a tight top and the jacket open?


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> My LBJ and a straw boater. Not quite mod pics bec its too warm today. Sneaking in a pic of the Mothership store. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3413751
> 
> View attachment 3413752



Such a beautiful reverence to Chanel..in another life I should have this staircase in my house[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Wise words again. Every time I try on culottes or flare someone in my family makes fun of me and if unsure it might be better to avoid such looks if not tall and skinny. There are so many other nice things on the market so I don't need to follow all the trends. A great look in a campaign and following the youth's trends is very tempting sometimes.
> I composed a look with black slim fit jeans, black silk top, C16 red rockstuds and red constance and was very impressed, it looked cool and DD approved. When I passed DH he mumbled: if you want to make yourself ridiculous..,, [emoji30][emoji31] must post a pic for your kind[emoji849] consideration...



I'd love to see. That outfit sounds lovely. I think your DH is a bit critical.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Love this all black look from fall, (but not for me anyway)


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this all black look from fall, (but not for me anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413885



Very cute. I don't do well with puffy jackets. 

My SA let me see the fall lookbook and I didn't recognize anything from the runway photos. I'm hoping everything is completely terrible so I'm not tempted to spend more money.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very cute. I don't do well with puffy jackets.
> 
> My SA let me see the fall lookbook and I didn't recognize anything from the runway photos. I'm hoping everything is completely terrible so I'm not tempted to spend more money.



Exactly! I hope I'll only need to build a little around what I got already[emoji28]


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I agree, please show off your fabulous figure and balance the volume of the jacket with slimmer bottoms. Your instincts never let you down dear Ari.





periogirl28 said:


> My LBJ and a straw boater. Not quite mod pics bec its too warm today. Sneaking in a pic of the Mothership store. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3413751
> 
> View attachment 3413752


Thank you dear Periogirl! Beautiful pictures! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree. I like it with your skinnies better.


Thank you PP


Karenaellen said:


> I think swing on both the top and bottom can be refreshing on a tall lean frame, which you have.


You are too kind Karenaellen, it is passable[emoji4]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I understand what you are saying. And I'm always glad for money saved when I don't want something. I don't think it's too wooly or wintery. I wouldn't wear it in July or August but otherwise I think it's fine. But if it doesn't make your heart sing don't buy it.
> 
> On the topic of the kick flare pants: I am intrigued by the look. Ari you have a great figure and can pull it off beautifully. I do think it's a tough look to pull off for most of us and I suspect it's a fad that will come and go. I'm choosing to limit my purchases in this category and really stop to look at whether something is flattering on me without blindly following the trend.


I completely agree PP! The problem is that I wear mostly pants and need a bit of diversity. On top I'm in a fat period so wide leg pants are my friends right now [emoji28]


luckylove said:


> Ari, I think the outfit looks lovely on you! You definitely rock it!


Thank you luckylove!


Pourquoipas said:


> It might be perfect but it's difficult to tell on a static picture, the skinnies work without doubt as the jacket is roomy. Maybe with a tight top and the jacket open?


Thank you PQP, I don't know how I manage this, but I wake up around 6,30 and have to leave at 8,30, I always have like 5 min to get dressed [emoji28] so like it or not I went out like I posted, took the picture going out. Solved the problem wearing the jacket over the shoulders. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Love this all black look from fall, (but not for me anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413885



Love the skirt, but don't like the jacket [emoji3]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3413693
> 
> Ladies, how do you feel about these wide cropped pants with this jacket?  I always wear this jacket with skinny pants as the jacket has quite a bit of volume. I'm not sure I like it.


Not crazy about it.  The bottom of the jacket is wide so it needs something slim on the bottom.

I think that PbP has a point about the cropped flare being a fad.  It is hard for most women to pull off because they are not tall enough.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you dear Periogirl! Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Thank you PP
> 
> You are too kind Karenaellen, it is passable[emoji4]
> 
> I completely agree PP! The problem is that I wear mostly pants and need a bit of diversity. On top I'm in a fat period so wide leg pants are my friends right now [emoji28]
> 
> Thank you luckylove!
> 
> Thank you PQP, I don't know how I manage this, but I wake up around 6,30 and have to leave at 8,30, I always have like 5 min to get dressed [emoji28] so like it or not I went out like I posted, took the picture going out. Solved the problem wearing the jacket over the shoulders.
> 
> 
> Love the skirt, but don't like the jacket [emoji3]



Your fat period is my slim period my dear. You always look great.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Lol!  I think my issue with the Rome jacket is more psychological than climactic.  I live in the Pacific NW.  I have this "wooly" category of clothing in my mind that I feel out of season wearing except Nov-Feb.  The jacket seems a bit "wooly" to me, but I was wondering if others view it similarly.
> 
> Anyway, I've decided against it for now. Time for a wallet rest!


I understand what you are saying.  As much as I love the fabric on the gold Rome jacket, I think the tweed is too heavy for me to wear that much.  We get some very cold days in Dec and Jan and that is it really.  However, I reserve the right to totally flip flop on this opinion if it is still around at sale time in 2017 lol!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this all black look from fall, (but not for me anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413885


I think the jacket is very cute and I see it with something very slim on the bottom like a pencil skirt or skinny pants.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I understand what you are saying.  As much as I love the fabric on the gold Rome jacket, I think the tweed is too heavy for me to wear that much.  We get some very cold days in Dec and Jan and that is it really.  However, I reserve the right to totally flip flop on this opinion if it is still around at sale time in 2017 lol!



The gold tweed definitely has a cold weather look. I don't think I would wear that one in spring or summer at all.


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks for your expertise Divababe.  I'm looking for an everyday, all-seasons piece that is subtly exquisite.  I tried the Rome jacket; it fit beautifully, but I thought it seemed wintery.  What are your thoughts on wearability, quality, and fit of each?  I just bought the 16c on VC at a discount, but I'm not above getting both if "necessary."



I live in a place that has hot and humid summer and not so cold winters. So the cruise jacket can be worn most of the year, except actual winter 2 or 3 months. The cruise jacket is very wearable but I will see how often I will pull it out after September layering with long sleeve tops or what not. The sleeve on the cruise jacket is shorter, so it has a different look when layering with longer shirts or tops. I would say say for me, the cruise jacket gets a lot of wear and it is a good buy for me. I agree the Rome jacket does have a winter feel and look. I can't wear that during other times of the year (summer) because it is too hot, so that's definitely a colder weather jacket for me living here. Therefore, the Rome jacket will probably have a bit less wear in terms of season, but it is a perfect fit jacket. The cut fits very well for me. The cruise has a different fit because I didn't alter it to fit differently. However, both will work with casual or formal looks and I can see both lasting a long time. 

The materials on both the cruise and Rome jackets seemed fragile to me at first when I got both. I have been wearing the cruise jacket for several months now and I don't have any issues of it pulling and I do not baby my jackets or anything I wear. I did travel with it (the black and the beige). I was worried about it not being lined at first, but that also didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. I have the Rome jacket, but I haven't been able to wear it since its 90 degree here, I am looking forward to being able to wear it. I think both are very different and to me, neither is the one black  jacket so I ended up getting both. I have another black jacket that's a bit different as well! Call me crazy! Lol however, if I can only pick one between the Rome and Cruise, I would pick cruise due to how much I will get to wear. I will take a picture of my last Chanel black jacket and I feel that material is a bit more wearable and not season specific when compared to the Rome or cruise for me. 

Both are lovely jackets and I don't think you will go wrong with either!


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks for your expertise Divababe.  I'm looking for an everyday, all-seasons piece that is subtly exquisite.  I tried the Rome jacket; it fit beautifully, but I thought it seemed wintery.  What are your thoughts on wearability, quality, and fit of each?  I just bought the 16c on VC at a discount, but I'm not above getting both if "necessary."



This is the other black jacket I wear a lot. Thanks to another TPFer who recommended it. It is super wearable and material is just right for the weather where I live. Good luck in your choosing!


----------



## meridian

Major congrats meridian! love all of them
I have a similar leather biker jacket from last fall and the leather is paper thin, but I'm not Impressed with the quality of the leather of my Salzburg jacket. I saw the spring leather leggings and the quality was superb.

It looks very interesting the way you wear it. I’m lost how to wear the baker jacket – I usually combine it with an elegant skirt or dress. I’m not sure I like it on me with jeans.

Please post modeling pictures![/QUOTE]

Thanks. Will work on modeling pics. I first tried out the jacket with a dress and loved it that way as well.  This leather is really nice, very thin (great for climate) and seems to be good quality.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I live in a place that has hot and humid summer and not so cold winters. So the cruise jacket can be worn most of the year, except actual winter 2 or 3 months. The cruise jacket is very wearable but I will see how often I will pull it out after September layering with long sleeve tops or what not. The sleeve on the cruise jacket is shorter, so it has a different look when layering with longer shirts or tops. I would say say for me, the cruise jacket gets a lot of wear and it is a good buy for me. I agree the Rome jacket does have a winter feel and look. I can't wear that during other times of the year (summer) because it is too hot, so that's definitely a colder weather jacket for me living here. Therefore, the Rome jacket will probably have a bit less wear in terms of season, but it is a perfect fit jacket. The cut fits very well for me. The cruise has a different fit because I didn't alter it to fit differently. However, both will work with casual or formal looks and I can see both lasting a long time.
> 
> The materials on both the cruise and Rome jackets seemed fragile to me at first when I got both. I have been wearing the cruise jacket for several months now and I don't have any issues of it pulling and I do not baby my jackets or anything I wear. I did travel with it (the black and the beige). I was worried about it not being lined at first, but that also didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. I have the Rome jacket, but I haven't been able to wear it since its 90 degree here, I am looking forward to being able to wear it. I think both are very different and to me, neither is the one black  jacket so I ended up getting both. I have another black jacket that's a bit different as well! Call me crazy! Lol however, if I can only pick one between the Rome and Cruise, I would pick cruise due to how much I will get to wear. I will take a picture of my last Chanel black jacket and I feel that material is a bit more wearable and not season specific when compared to the Rome or cruise for me.
> 
> Both are lovely jackets and I don't think you will go wrong with either!



Well said, basically you want both if you have cold winters.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> I live in a place that has hot and humid summer and not so cold winters. So the cruise jacket can be worn most of the year, except actual winter 2 or 3 months. The cruise jacket is very wearable but I will see how often I will pull it out after September layering with long sleeve tops or what not. The sleeve on the cruise jacket is shorter, so it has a different look when layering with longer shirts or tops. I would say say for me, the cruise jacket gets a lot of wear and it is a good buy for me. I agree the Rome jacket does have a winter feel and look. I can't wear that during other times of the year (summer) because it is too hot, so that's definitely a colder weather jacket for me living here. Therefore, the Rome jacket will probably have a bit less wear in terms of season, but it is a perfect fit jacket. The cut fits very well for me. The cruise has a different fit because I didn't alter it to fit differently. However, both will work with casual or formal looks and I can see both lasting a long time.
> 
> The materials on both the cruise and Rome jackets seemed fragile to me at first when I got both. I have been wearing the cruise jacket for several months now and I don't have any issues of it pulling and I do not baby my jackets or anything I wear. I did travel with it (the black and the beige). I was worried about it not being lined at first, but that also didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. I have the Rome jacket, but I haven't been able to wear it since its 90 degree here, I am looking forward to being able to wear it. I think both are very different and to me, neither is the one black  jacket so I ended up getting both. I have another black jacket that's a bit different as well! Call me crazy! Lol however, if I can only pick one between the Rome and Cruise, I would pick cruise due to how much I will get to wear. I will take a picture of my last Chanel black jacket and I feel that material is a bit more wearable and not season specific when compared to the Rome or cruise for me.
> 
> Both are lovely jackets and I don't think you will go wrong with either!




Thanks so much for your thoughts on this!  I'm really looking forward to receiving the Cruise jacket.  I wear a 36 in many jackets, the 38 in the Rome jacket fit best, and the Cruise jacket I just bought is a 40, unfortunately, but it's not readily available anymore, so I had to take what I could get.   I wonder how it will fit and whether I'll end up seeking alterations.  Did you get the same size in both the Rome and Cruise jackets?


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts on this!  I'm really looking forward to receiving the Cruise jacket.  I wear a 36 in many jackets, the 38 in the Rome jacket fit best, and the Cruise jacket I just bought is a 40, unfortunately, but it's not readily available anymore, so I had to take what I could get.   I wonder how it will fit and whether I'll end up seeking alterations.  Did you get the same size in both the Rome and Cruise jackets?



I have both jackets. I bought my regular size- 40-in the Rome jacket. My SA advised me to size up on the cruise jacket. Plus I bought it very recently so I had limited choices. I bought a 42. I think it runs rather true to size. I am having mine taken in quite a bit. I actually just took it back to Chanel for a second round of alterations. The first time the tailor advised me not to take it in too much because the fabric is so delicate. I tried it with her minor alterations but it still felt too big and sloppy on me. So I brought it back and this time she could see that it's way too big. So I suspect you will need alterations and it will require a very good tailor.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have both jackets. I bought my regular size- 40-in the Rome jacket. My SA advised me to size up on the cruise jacket. Plus I bought it very recently so I had limited choices. I bought a 42. I think it runs rather true to size. I am having mine taken in quite a bit. I actually just took it back to Chanel for a second round of alterations. The first time the tailor advised me not to take it in too much because the fabric is so delicate. I tried it with her minor alterations but it still felt too big and sloppy on me. So I brought it back and this time she could see that it's way too big. So I suspect you will need alterations and it will require a very good tailor.



Argh! Thanks for that info.  Not sure how I'm going to get it tailored effectively, since there are no Chanel boutiques anywhere nearby.  Maybe I'll take it to Nordstrom Chanel -- they do alter pieces purchased elsewhere for a price.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Argh! Thanks for that info.  Not sure how I'm going to get it tailored effectively, since there are no Chanel boutiques anywhere nearby.  Maybe I'll take it to Nordstrom Chanel -- they do alter pieces purchased elsewhere for a price.



Great idea!


----------



## Chimel

divababe said:


> This is the other black jacket I wear a lot. Thanks to another TPFer who recommended it. It is super wearable and material is just right for the weather where I live. Good luck in your choosing!
> 
> View attachment 3414124



Great idea! Love that jacket. Goes with everything!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts on this!  I'm really looking forward to receiving the Cruise jacket.  I wear a 36 in many jackets, the 38 in the Rome jacket fit best, and the Cruise jacket I just bought is a 40, unfortunately, but it's not readily available anymore, so I had to take what I could get.   I wonder how it will fit and whether I'll end up seeking alterations.  Did you get the same size in both the Rome and Cruise jackets?



Yes, same size for both worked best on me too.


----------



## periogirl28

Mods shot of my LBJ, only the sleeves were shortened for me. The back hangs straight and SA says to wear it and then see if I would like to take it in later.


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts on this!  I'm really looking forward to receiving the Cruise jacket.  I wear a 36 in many jackets, the 38 in the Rome jacket fit best, and the Cruise jacket I just bought is a 40, unfortunately, but it's not readily available anymore, so I had to take what I could get.   I wonder how it will fit and whether I'll end up seeking alterations.  Did you get the same size in both the Rome and Cruise jackets?



I will check my cruise jacket when I get home. I am normally a size 38. I know the Rome is a 38, but I can't recall whether both of my cruise was a 38 or not. The beige I got is a 38 since I have it on me now. Will let you know!


----------



## divababe

Chimel said:


> Great idea! Love that jacket. Goes with everything!



Thank you!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Well said, basically you want both if you have cold winters.



Although I don't have very cold winters, I still got both! Who knows if we will move right?!?!?!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Mods shot of my LBJ, only the sleeves were shortened for me. The back hangs straight and SA says to wear it and then see if I would like to take it in later.
> 
> View attachment 3414719
> 
> View attachment 3414720



It looks so beautiful on you! Congratulations.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks so beautiful on you! Congratulations.



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Mods shot of my LBJ, only the sleeves were shortened for me. The back hangs straight and SA says to wear it and then see if I would like to take it in later.
> 
> View attachment 3414719
> 
> View attachment 3414720



It's a very nice fit both with skirt and jeans!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a very nice fit both with skirt and jeans!



Thank you so much, I am glad you think so!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Mods shot of my LBJ, only the sleeves were shortened for me. The back hangs straight and SA says to wear it and then see if I would like to take it in later.
> 
> View attachment 3414719
> 
> View attachment 3414720



The fit looks perfect Periogirl! You look great!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> I will check my cruise jacket when I get home. I am normally a size 38. I know the Rome is a 38, but I can't recall whether both of my cruise was a 38 or not. The beige I got is a 38 since I have it on me now. Will let you know!



I Sized up in the beige cruise jacket, the pink is my regular size 38 but had to open a bit the armholes. The black fall jacket is my regular size, but I never tried the the black cruise jacket.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> The fit looks perfect Periogirl! You look great!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] ari!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> Although I don't have very cold winters, I still got both! Who knows if we will move right?!?!?!



Given how popular the Rome jacket has been, maybe it will reappear in the spring, same shape, lighter material?!  That would be fantastic.  It is truly a beautiful fitting piece.  I'm holding out for a lighter version given my narrow views on how many months I would wear it per year in my region.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I Sized up in the beige cruise jacket, the pink is my regular size 38 but had to open a bit the armholes. The black fall jacket is my regular size, but I never tried the the black cruise jacket.



Good news for me! I can't wait for it to arrive to see how the 40 will fit me.  I would love to not have to take it in for alterations.


----------



## luckylove

Karenaellen said:


> Given how popular the Rome jacket has been, maybe it will reappear in the spring, same shape, lighter material?!  That would be fantastic.  It is truly a beautiful fitting piece.  I'm holding out for a lighter version given my narrow views on how many months I would wear it per year in my region.



That would be great news!  However, I don't think the Paris Rome jacket is as heavy as it appears, if you need any enabling.....; )


----------



## ari

View attachment 3414990

	

		
			
		

		
	
 the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit


----------



## ari

the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit



View attachment 3415004

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Very pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit



View attachment 3415004

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Stunning!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Mods shot of my LBJ, only the sleeves were shortened for me. The back hangs straight and SA says to wear it and then see if I would like to take it in later.
> 
> View attachment 3414719
> 
> View attachment 3414720


Fits very well and you look great!


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> This is the other black jacket I wear a lot. Thanks to another TPFer who recommended it. It is super wearable and material is just right for the weather where I live. Good luck in your choosing!
> 
> View attachment 3414124


Gosh I almost bought this one!  Glad you love it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit



View attachment 3415004

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

That's very elegant, perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Fits very well and you look great!



Many thanks!


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> Given how popular the Rome jacket has been, maybe it will reappear in the spring, same shape, lighter material?!  That would be fantastic.  It is truly a beautiful fitting piece.  I'm holding out for a lighter version given my narrow views on how many months I would wear it per year in my region.



There are many black jackets as you can see each season and all. I am sure you will find the perfect one for you! If you later decided you really want it, I am sure you can find one pre loved.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit



View attachment 3415004

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
We are twins today wearing this jacket! I think you style it way better than me!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> the cruise jacket with another predictable outfit



View attachment 3415004

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

I don't think it's predictable. It's very elegant, with a twist.


----------



## divababe

I am wearing the beige cruise jacket today as well. However, definitely very boring as compared to Ari's style! This is my most favorite jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I am wearing the beige cruise jacket today as well. However, definitely very boring as compared to Ari's style! This is my most favorite jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3415342
> 
> View attachment 3415343



Not boring at all, this jacket suits many styles. You look great!
It's my preferred one as well in black, if another comes along in beige or pink I'll probably jump on it ! 
To funny, I've bought or tried to do so one in pink on Tradesy and the seller cancelled because her cat had ruined it so please all beware of the cat scratch disease for your C16[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Not boring at all, this jacket suits many styles. You look great!
> It's my preferred one as well in black, if another comes along in beige or pink I'll probably jump on it !
> To funny, I've bought or tried to do so one in pink on Tradesy and the seller cancelled because her cat had ruined it so please all beware of the cat scratch disease for your C16[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Thank you dear! I would go for the pink as well now thinking back! However, it's sold out!! I will wait for another pink jacket! I don't have any cats, whew!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Not boring at all, this jacket suits many styles. You look great!
> It's my preferred one as well in black, if another comes along in beige or pink I'll probably jump on it !
> To funny, I've bought or tried to do so one in pink on Tradesy and the seller cancelled because her cat had ruined it so please all beware of the cat scratch disease for your C16[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Hmm, the old my cat ate my sweater excuse.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

divababe said:


> I am wearing the beige cruise jacket today as well. However, definitely very boring as compared to Ari's style! This is my most favorite jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3415342
> 
> View attachment 3415343



The jade bracelets look pretty with the beige and with your skin.  You should consider looking for a top in that color to wear with it!


----------



## Sunnycalif

Hi ladies, does anyone know which dependent store in US ordered the black skirt in the picture? I got the blk Rome jacket from BG, but they only bought the pencil skirt or the A line skirt  . Please help!!!! Thx


----------



## Vanana

meridian said:


> This, is my absolute favorite piece. As I mentioned I'm pretty casual on most days, likely not your most typical Chanel jacket wearer. This lambskin "paper thin" black leather jacket was right up my alley. I can see myself wearing it with so many things.  I even love the floral lining.
> 
> View attachment 3413541
> View attachment 3413542
> 
> 
> I don't have the hang of mod shots yet but here's an initial attempt.
> 
> View attachment 3413544


OMG that leather jacket absolutely gorgeous!!!!! all of them are outstanding and beautiful pieces. so lucky scoring the first one on sale!!!!
seriously love your mod shot, it is stunning!


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this all black look from fall, (but not for me anyway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413885


oh my I feel the *need* for those boots.....


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3415004



Very pretty![/QUOTE]
Thank you PP!


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3415004


Stunning![/QUOTE]
Thank you GraceKelly!


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3415004



That's very elegant, perfect![/QUOTE]
Thank you PQP!


divababe said:


> View attachment 3415004


We are twins today wearing this jacket! I think you style it way better than me!!![/QUOTE]
Lol! Great minds think alike!



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3415004



I don't think it's predictable. It's very elegant, with a twist.[/QUOTE]
Thank you Periogirl!


divababe said:


> I am wearing the beige cruise jacket today as well. However, definitely very boring as compared to Ari's style! This is my most favorite jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3415342
> 
> View attachment 3415343



Hi Twin! The jacket looks fab on you! Not boring at all! Love the top! I think I have one similar or same?!?
This beige jacket is so special!


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> oh my I feel the *need* for those boots.....



Yes! The boots are fab, I'll have some information on them today from my SA.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Not boring at all, this jacket suits many styles. You look great!
> It's my preferred one as well in black, if another comes along in beige or pink I'll probably jump on it !
> To funny, I've bought or tried to do so one in pink on Tradesy and the seller cancelled because her cat had ruined it so please all beware of the cat scratch disease for your C16[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Very unbelievable! The pink jacket is very sturdy, unlike the beige and the black.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Very unbelievable! The pink jacket is very sturdy, unlike the beige and the black.



Yeah, I thought so..


----------



## ari

pink jacket today
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3415881


----------



## ari

ari said:


> pink jacket today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415881



Sorry something goes wrong with pictures


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Sorry something goes wrong with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415882



Adorable!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Sorry something goes wrong with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415882



So pretty! Love it!


----------



## hermesBB

My LBJ over a nude Chloe dress "as deco only"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

View attachment 3415962


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> My LBJ over a nude Chloe dress "as deco only"[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3415962



Ughh. So want to see your post but tpf seems to be having technical issues. Try to post again?


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ughh. So want to see your post but tpf seems to be having technical issues. Try to post again?



How about this?


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 3415977



Thank you! That looks beautiful. Very French. 

I definitely need more dresses in my wardrobe and I'm trying to figure out which styles layer well with the jackets.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! That looks beautiful. Very French.
> 
> I definitely need more dresses in my wardrobe and I'm trying to figure out which styles layer well with the jackets.



Thanks PP! The jacket is quite versatile actually.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! That looks beautiful. Very French.
> 
> I definitely need more dresses in my wardrobe and I'm trying to figure out which styles layer well with the jackets.



Yes you should try dresses, I'm busy trying all sorts of shift or skater styles with the jackets. 
And skirts with silk tops of course.

Would be great fun to enable each other!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 3415977



This dress gives a nice vintage touch to the new jacket, could be 1920 again!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> This dress gives a nice vintage touch to the new jacket, could be 1920 again!



Now that u mentioned it, the dress does feel kinda like the Great Gatsby~~~ LOL


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> This dress gives a nice vintage touch to the new jacket, could be 1920 again!



Now that u mentioned it, the dress does feel kinda like the Great Gatsby~~~ LOL


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 3415977



Ah-mazing!!!  I die!!!  Love it!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Adorable!





hermesBB said:


> So pretty! Love it!





hermesBB said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 3415977



Thank you PQP, PP and HermesBB! These pants are awful, now that I see the picture!
HermesBB, amazing outfit!


----------



## hermesBB

Lisab68 said:


> Ah-mazing!!!  I die!!!  Love it!!



Thank you Lisab68! 



ari said:


> Thank you PQP, PP and HermesBB! These pants are awful, now that I see the picture!
> HermesBB, amazing outfit!



Thanks Ari! I don't think your pants are awful. I like the casual vibe. 

Here for your reference is the side by side comparison of LBJ from 2016 And 2013 Fall. 

2016 on the Left; 2013 on the Right.


Obviously the 2016 one is a shorter version. 

This is the 2013 runway photo for the LBJ 



Side by side comparison for the materials: 2013 has a much denser woven tweed




Side by side comparison for the trims and buttons: 2016 has a sparking silk trim; 2013 has a navy colored trim 



Side by side comparison for the lining: 206 is just blk silk lining; 2013 has the cc and Camilla print silk lining


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PQP, PP and HermesBB! These pants are awful, now that I see the picture!
> HermesBB, amazing outfit!



Dear Ari, the pants are fine it's just difficult to take perfect pics like we do but that's the fun. For perfect pics we can look at the magazines but the forum is so much more inspiring for me anyway!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Thank you Lisab68!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari! I don't think your pants are awful. I like the casual vibe.
> 
> Here for your reference is the side by side comparison of LBJ from 2016 And 2013 Fall.
> 
> 2016 on the Left; 2013 on the Right.
> View attachment 3416206
> 
> Obviously the 2016 one is a shorter version.
> 
> This is the 2013 runway photo for the LBJ
> View attachment 3416210
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the materials: 2013 has a much denser woven tweed
> 
> View attachment 3416211
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the trims and buttons: 2016 has a sparking silk trim; 2013 has a navy colored trim
> View attachment 3416213
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the lining: 206 is just blk silk lining; 2013 has the cc and Camilla print silk lining
> View attachment 3416217



Interesting comparison.
Like the tight tweed of the 2013 but the pockets of the Rome jacket and the trim look so good!


----------



## *MJ*

ari said:


> Sorry something goes wrong with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415882



Love this one!! Looks stunning on you!! [emoji173]️
Is it still out there anywhere to be found?


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Thank you Lisab68!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari! I don't think your pants are awful. I like the casual vibe.
> 
> Here for your reference is the side by side comparison of LBJ from 2016 And 2013 Fall.
> 
> 2016 on the Left; 2013 on the Right.
> View attachment 3416206
> 
> Obviously the 2016 one is a shorter version.
> 
> This is the 2013 runway photo for the LBJ
> View attachment 3416210
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the materials: 2013 has a much denser woven tweed
> 
> View attachment 3416211
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the trims and buttons: 2016 has a sparking silk trim; 2013 has a navy colored trim
> View attachment 3416213
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the lining: 206 is just blk silk lining; 2013 has the cc and Camilla print silk lining
> View attachment 3416217


The pocket placement,, trim and fabric are different enough that you don't feel that you have repeated yourself. That's a good thing!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Sorry something goes wrong with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415882


You are too hard on yourself.  This is perfectly lovely together.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> How about this?
> 
> View attachment 3415977


I agree about the Gatsby vibe and it is a very cool look!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes you should try dresses, I'm busy trying all sorts of shift or skater styles with the jackets.
> And skirts with silk tops of course.
> 
> Would be great fun to enable each other!



Do show us any dresses that you find that work. I am thinking that solid colored sheaths are easiest but a bit boring. I have so many little black dresses. I need some diversity and preferably things that can be worn alone in warmer weather or layered with the jackets for colder weather.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I would style Divababe's beige 16c jacket that others of you also have with this scarf, top and skirt to harmonize with her jade bracelet.  I love the freshness of the pale green with the beige.

https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/972394-brunello-cucinelli-scarves
https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956692-brunello-cucinelli-knits
https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956610-brunello-cucinelli-skirts


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I would style Divababe's beige 16c jacket that others of you also have with this scarf, top and skirt to harmonize with her jade bracelet.  I love the freshness of the pale green with the beige.
> 
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/972394-brunello-cucinelli-scarves
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956692-brunello-cucinelli-knits
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956610-brunello-cucinelli-skirts



Oh yes. Incredible pieces. That would be amazing.


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> I would style Divababe's beige 16c jacket that others of you also have with this scarf, top and skirt to harmonize with her jade bracelet.  I love the freshness of the pale green with the beige.
> 
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/972394-brunello-cucinelli-scarves
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956692-brunello-cucinelli-knits
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956610-brunello-cucinelli-skirts



Oh love it!!! Thanks for sharing the sites! I will have to get something similar! The jade bracelet is a heirloom from my great grand aunt and it fits so tight that I haven't taken it off!


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> Here for your reference is the side by side comparison of LBJ from 2016 And 2013 Fall.
> 
> 2016 on the Left; 2013 on the Right.
> View attachment 3416206
> 
> Obviously the 2016 one is a shorter version.
> 
> This is the 2013 runway photo for the LBJ
> View attachment 3416210
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the materials: 2013 has a much denser woven tweed
> 
> View attachment 3416211
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the trims and buttons: 2016 has a sparking silk trim; 2013 has a navy colored trim
> View attachment 3416213
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison for the lining: 206 is just blk silk lining; 2013 has the cc and Camilla print silk lining
> View attachment 3416217



HermesBB you've got a lovely collection and these 2 jackets are real classics.

Can you please share the code of the 2013 jacket from the label? I'm wondering if it might still be available  Thank you


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I would style Divababe's beige 16c jacket that others of you also have with this scarf, top and skirt to harmonize with her jade bracelet.  I love the freshness of the pale green with the beige.
> 
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/972394-brunello-cucinelli-scarves
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956692-brunello-cucinelli-knits
> https://shop.mitchellstores.com/products/956610-brunello-cucinelli-skirts


Love the skirt!  It appeals to the ballerina in my soul.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Interesting comparison.
> Like the tight tweed of the 2013 but the pockets of the Rome jacket and the trim look so good!


The 2013 version is a lot heavier. So more for fall and winter. The 2016 one is much lighter and good for spring, fall and winter. 




gracekelly said:


> The pocket placement,, trim and fabric are different enough that you don't feel that you have repeated yourself. That's a good thing!



Yep, I was afraid they are too similar. Also the length is much shorter on the 2016. So relatively casual in comparison. 



gracekelly said:


> I agree about the Gatsby vibe and it is a very cool look!



Thanks, the dress is quite free flowing and great for summer! 



HADASSA said:


> HermesBB you've got a lovely collection and these 2 jackets are real classics.
> 
> Can you please share the code of the 2013 jacket from the label? I'm wondering if it might still be available  Thank you



Thank u HADASSA. Sure. I will take a pic later.


----------



## bags to die for

hermesBB, thank you for your comparison. I have the 2013 jacket and realise I like it because of the placement of the pockets! I use it quite a bit when it is cooler.



Just a general question out to tPfers. Has anyone looked at the pre-fall collection yet? I saw this fantasy tweed (couldn't try it on as they only had one size and too small) and wondered if anyone had tried it on. It's a lot more sparkly than i'm used to!


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> hermesBB, thank you for your comparison. I have the 2013 jacket and realise I like it because of the placement of the pockets! I use it quite a bit when it is cooler.
> 
> View attachment 3416781
> 
> Just a general question out to tPfers. Has anyone looked at the pre-fall collection yet? I saw this fantasy tweed (couldn't try it on as they only had one size and too small) and wondered if anyone had tried it on. It's a lot more sparkly than i'm used to!


I saw something navy today, but i don't recall the sparkles in the fabric.


----------



## meridian

Vanana said:


> OMG that leather jacket absolutely gorgeous!!!!! all of them are outstanding and beautiful pieces. so lucky scoring the first one on sale!!!!
> seriously love your mod shot, it is stunning!



Thank you!!


----------



## hermesBB

HADASSA said:


> HermesBB you've got a lovely collection and these 2 jackets are real classics.
> 
> Can you please share the code of the 2013 jacket from the label? I'm wondering if it might still be available  Thank you



Here you go, tag for the 2013 fall LBD. Good luck hunting!


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> hermesBB, thank you for your comparison. I have the 2013 jacket and realise I like it because of the placement of the pockets! I use it quite a bit when it is cooler.
> 
> View attachment 3416781
> 
> Just a general question out to tPfers. Has anyone looked at the pre-fall collection yet? I saw this fantasy tweed (couldn't try it on as they only had one size and too small) and wondered if anyone had tried it on. It's a lot more sparkly than i'm used to!


I have something similar, with  a little bit of blue sparkle. But mine is very heavy tweed and only wear it winter, like a coat. Mine is also too hot to wear indoors, something that I did not consider when I bought it. Which is the light one you have that you keep reaching for?


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> Here you go, tag for the 2013 fall LBD. Good luck hunting!
> View attachment 3417246


Thank you HermesBB but I got discouraged when you said it is heavy 

I am going to try though.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Sorry something goes wrong with pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415882


I cannot get enough of this look on you. Everything about it is perfect, the bracelet length sleeves, the fresh colour, love it!


----------



## halliehallie

When you can't make up your mind about what style black jacket you want, you buy all three. [emoji28]

The long zippered version, the traditional button version, and the v-neck zipper version.


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3417328
> 
> 
> When you can't make up your mind about what style black jacket you want, you buy all three. [emoji28]
> 
> The long zippered version, the traditional button version, and the v-neck zipper version.



Interesting photo. Thanks for posting. Nice that they gave us choices.


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3417328
> 
> 
> When you can't make up your mind about what style black jacket you want, you buy all three. [emoji28]
> 
> The long zippered version, the traditional button version, and the v-neck zipper version.



That's the way to go girl! Is the 2016 V neck version even shorter in terms of length than the 2016 button-up one?


----------



## HADASSA

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3417328
> 
> 
> When you can't make up your mind about what style black jacket you want, you buy all three. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> The long zippered version, the traditional button version, and the v-neck zipper version.



Lovely  halliehallie - where is the short zippered version available? Can you please provide the style code for this version? Would suit me fine since I am short.

Is the material the same across all 3 jackets?


hermesBB said:


> That's the way to go girl! Is the 2016 V neck version even shorter in terms of length than the 2016 button-up one?



HermesBB no luck with the 2013 version


----------



## gracekelly

Yesterday I saw the zipper versions of the black and the gold tweed.  Both were long and struck me as being more of a coat than a jacket.  I prefer the buttons.


----------



## HADASSA

Comes in a shorter version as well but tweed is different colours in the zippered version (more green) and more expensive US$7400


----------



## divababe

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3417328
> 
> 
> When you can't make up your mind about what style black jacket you want, you buy all three. [emoji28]
> 
> The long zippered version, the traditional button version, and the v-neck zipper version.



Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting photo. Thanks for posting. Nice that they gave us choices.



Thanks, PP! It was very nice of Chanel to give us choices, but also hard on the wallet.  lol



hermesBB said:


> That's the way to go girl! Is the 2016 V neck version even shorter in terms of length than the 2016 button-up one?



Thanks, HermesBB! The v-neck is not shorter than the regular button one. It's the same length, but I placed one of them higher on the towel rack.  



HADASSA said:


> Lovely  halliehallie - where is the short zippered version available? Can you please provide the style code for this version? Would suit me fine since I am short.
> 
> The shorter v-neck was available at BG! I was super surprised myself. Let me take a pic of the style code soon.
> 
> Is the material the same across all 3 jackets?
> 
> The material is def the same for all 3 jackets. All beautiful!
> 
> 
> HermesBB no luck with the 2013 version





gracekelly said:


> Yesterday I saw the zipper versions of the black and the gold tweed.  Both were long and struck me as being more of a coat than a jacket.  I prefer the buttons.



I agree that the zippered version reminds me of a coat, which I like because I like hiding my bottom! It makes me look longer and skinnier!  



divababe said:


> Nice!!! Congrats!



Thanks, Divababe!!


----------



## hermesBB

HADASSA said:


> Lovely  halliehallie - where is the short zippered version available? Can you please provide the style code for this version? Would suit me fine since I am short.
> 
> Is the material the same across all 3 jackets?
> 
> 
> HermesBB no luck with the 2013 version



Sorry to hear that. It's more for cool fall and winter. The 2016 version is a good combo. U should try to get this one.


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> Thanks, HermesBB! The v-neck is not shorter than the regular button one. It's the same length, but I placed one of them higher on the towel rack.
> !!



Thanks for the clarification. Now MY WALLET feels a lot better [emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

Miranda Kerr
Looks like a pj/pj-like shirt underneath...

View attachment 3418080


----------



## hermesBB




----------



## hermesBB

I'm melting today~~~
Chanel navy one piece (I hoarded another one exactly the same style in white for burning days like this) [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> I'm melting today~~~
> Chanel navy one piece (I hoarded another one exactly the same style in white for burning days like this) [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]
> View attachment 3418137



This looks beautiful. Smart to get two.


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> View attachment 3418079



I don't love this. The jacket looks too short and small on her. It looks off.


----------



## Keren16

hermesBB said:


> I'm melting today~~~
> Chanel navy one piece (I hoarded another one exactly the same style in white for burning days like this) [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]
> View attachment 3418137



One of the strengths of Chanel are their jackets. 
Even if they are not worn for a while, the classic feeling of the line remains.
Good choice to buy both.
Also, love your bag[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks beautiful. Smart to get two.


 
Thanks, it's great for running errands under the scorching sun~~~



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't love this. The jacket looks too short and small on her. It looks off.



I agree. The whole look feels odd. I guess she is too tall for the jacket. 



Keren16 said:


> One of the strengths of Chanel are their jackets.
> Even if they are not worn for a while, the classic feeling of the line remains.
> Good choice to buy both.
> Also, love your bag[emoji173]️



Good eyes! I haven't been wearing this for a while. But it still feels very fresh and easygoing! 
Glad that u like the bag.


----------



## ari

too hot for a jacket, but just in case[emoji12]


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3419955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too hot for a jacket, but just in case[emoji12]



The lace is exquisite~~~ Ari, u are always so ladylike


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3419955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too hot for a jacket, but just in case[emoji12]



Exquisite, lace is matching so well the rough structure of the jacket!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I'm melting today~~~
> Chanel navy one piece (I hoarded another one exactly the same style in white for burning days like this) [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]
> View attachment 3418137


Is this a dress ? It looks gorgeous on you! Love white/navy/ red combo. What is the material like?


hermesBB said:


> View attachment 3418079


It looks small, like she wouldn't be able to button it. 


hermesBB said:


> The lace is exquisite~~~ Ari, u are always so ladylike





Pourquoipas said:


> Exquisite, lace is matching so well the rough structure of the jacket!



Thank you ladies- I wasn't sure about the lace, but as I'll be mostly without the jacket today, I gave it a try, I'm happy you liked it! 
Someone posted back on this thread a picture of a model with colorful tweed jacket and lace top and it looked so right on her.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Is this a dress ? It looks gorgeous on you! Love white/navy/ red combo. What is the material like?
> 
> It looks small, like she wouldn't be able to button it.
> 
> Thank you ladies- I wasn't sure about the lace, but as I'll be mostly without the jacket today, I gave it a try, I'm happy you liked it!
> Someone posted back on this thread a picture of a model with colorful tweed jacket and lace top and it looked so right on her.



Thanks Ari. It's a dress. The material says 100% cotton, see tags below. but it's surprisingly wrinkle-resistant. One of the main reasons I love to take it on trips. 



I guess she got the jacket for free, hence the ill-fitting ~~~


----------



## ilsecita

OMG I passed on the black jacket from the Rome show and now I am regretting it so much! I really want it but my SA now is sold out! Does anyone know where I could find a size 36 (38 second choice)? Please let me know.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3419955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too hot for a jacket, but just in case[emoji12]


Always love lace!


----------



## EmileH

Interesting. Someone is listing the famous black jacket from the book for sale on Vestiaire. This is the first one I have seen since the Rome jacket came out. They have it listed at $5100. Just a few months ago they were listing them at $9000-10,000. And getting $7000-8000.


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Interesting. Someone is listing the famous black jacket from the book for sale on Vestiaire. This is the first one I have seen since the Rome jacket came out. They have it listed at $5100. Just a few months ago they were listing them at $9000-10,000. And getting $7000-8000.


PbP, what size is it? Looking for the listing and can't find it 

Don't worry - it was sold 5 hours ago


----------



## EmileH

HADASSA said:


> PbP, what size is it? Looking for the listing and can't find it



They have not yet cancelled my premiere membership so it's one of the coming soon pieces. Size 34. I can't see any other details yet.


----------



## 2v4evaa

I think Nordstrom the one that carries chanel rtw has sz 36. Not sure if they have a wait list. A least give them a call . Good luck with that.


----------



## 2v4evaa

It looks perfect on you. I love how it looks with the skirt too.


----------



## ilsecita

2v4evaa said:


> I think Nordstrom the one that carries chanel rtw has sz 36. Not sure if they have a wait list. A least give them a call . Good luck with that.


Thank you so much! I will!


----------



## meridian

ilsecita said:


> OMG I passed on the black jacket from the Rome show and now I am regretting it so much! I really want it but my SA now is sold out! Does anyone know where I could find a size 36 (38 second choice)? Please let me know.



You can try Geoffrey at Atlanta Saks. He helped me to find a jacket (think he did a second run order) pretty late in the game. Good luck!!


----------



## 2v4evaa

I know how that felt like. It happens to me when my SA try to sell me the 16C black jacket. I regreted after rejected at first time. luckily I found one in my sz at saks later. Sometimes it's worth to try.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3419955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too hot for a jacket, but just in case[emoji12]


YAY! new Ari mod shot!!!


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They have not yet cancelled my premiere membership so it's one of the coming soon pieces. Size 34. I can't see any other details yet.


Thank you PbP, I saw one from 2008 in Size 42 from Hong Kong. I thought that was the listing.

Sadly, a 34 will be too small


----------



## footlocker

ilsecita said:


> OMG I passed on the black jacket from the Rome show and now I am regretting it so much! I really want it but my SA now is sold out! Does anyone know where I could find a size 36 (38 second choice)? Please let me know.


I saw it in HK....pls PM me for details


----------



## Sparkledolll

ilsecita said:


> OMG I passed on the black jacket from the Rome show and now I am regretting it so much! I really want it but my SA now is sold out! Does anyone know where I could find a size 36 (38 second choice)? Please let me know.



I saw size 36 at London Heathrow Airport Terminal 5 Chanel Boutique last week.


----------



## ilsecita

Thank you lovely ladies! I now have one coming! I am so excited, it will be my first. If anyone is still looking for this jacket, it seems that there are still a few 38, 40 and larger sizes in the US. Don't give up!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807



Love the shoes! And the whole outfit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807



Killer shoes! Great find.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today Chanel meets Moschino


----------



## Lisab68

Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807



Great jacket!!  I've had a life-long obsession with black and pink together!!  Do you mind sharing info on this jacket?


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!

More pictures here!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today Chanel meets Moschino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422073





4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422076
> 
> Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!
> 
> More pictures here!



You both look beautiful. 

I do want my cruise jacket back from alterations.  [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You both look beautiful.
> 
> I do want my cruise jacket back from alterations.  [emoji849]



Thank you PbP, you definitely need that jacket back soon[emoji80][emoji80]


----------



## ari

ilsecita said:


> Thank you lovely ladies! I now have one coming! I am so excited, it will be my first. If anyone is still looking for this jacket, it seems that there are still a few 38, 40 and larger sizes in the US. Don't give up!


Congrats! please do post pictures!


Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807


Karenaellen, great color match!


Pourquoipas said:


> Today Chanel meets Moschino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422073


PQP, love the dress with the jacket, they belong together!


4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422076
> 
> Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!
> 
> More pictures here!


Very cute outfit! congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I have some free time to try out some sales finds with the new black tweed. Giambattista Valli skirt and Wythe top


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I have some free time to try out some sales finds with the new black tweed. Giambattista Valli skirt and Wythe top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422305



Just beautiful!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Lisab68 said:


> Great jacket!!  I've had a life-long obsession with black and pink together!!  Do you mind sharing info on this jacket?



Thanks!  I love the colourway on this jacket  as well.  I conceptualize it as Coco Balmain as I style this piece.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I have some free time to try out some sales finds with the new black tweed. Giambattista Valli skirt and Wythe top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422305


PQP, Great finds! the Giambattista Valli skirt looks perfect with the jacket! love the top too!


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> I have some free time to try out some sales finds with the new black tweed. Giambattista Valli skirt and Wythe top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422305


LVE  this entire look on you.


----------



## HADASSA

4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422076
> 
> Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!
> 
> More pictures here!


So young and hip


----------



## HADASSA

Pourquoipas said:


> Today Chanel meets Moschino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422073


Moschino has been doing quite a bit of chanel-esque clothing. Love how you mixed the pieces yet stayed true to the Chanel look


----------



## HADASSA

Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807


Can't wear these killer heels but whole outfit looks great


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Congrats! please do post pictures!
> 
> Karenaellen, great color match!
> 
> PQP, love the dress with the jacket, they belong together!
> 
> Very cute outfit! congrats!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just beautiful!





ari said:


> PQP, Great finds! the Giambattista Valli skirt looks perfect with the jacket! love the top too!





HADASSA said:


> LVE  this entire look on you.





HADASSA said:


> Moschino has been doing quite a bit of chanel-esque clothing. Love how you mixed the pieces yet stayed true to the Chanel look



Thank you dear all for your kind words.
Moschino is indeed into Jackie Kennedy suits but mostly more provocative than Chanel, I Still have to get used to the deep cleavage [emoji12]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Today Chanel meets Moschino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422073


Love the dress and a perfect look for the jacket.


4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422076
> 
> Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!
> 
> More pictures here!


I love it when I see pix of the sneakers with a dressed up look.  So cute!


Pourquoipas said:


> I have some free time to try out some sales finds with the new black tweed. Giambattista Valli skirt and Wythe top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422305


Great find!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You both look beautiful.
> 
> I do want my cruise jacket back from alterations.  [emoji849]


I hate waiting too, but it will be perfect for you


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I found these Gucci sandals on triple clearance, to join the jacket after work for cocktails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421803
> View attachment 3421805
> View attachment 3421807


Amazing how the shoe picks up the jacket colors.  Good choice!


----------



## Lisab68

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3422334
> View attachment 3422335
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I love the colourway on this jacket  as well.  I conceptualize it as Coco Balmain as I style this piece.


Thank you.  I think I'm going to have to track this one down!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Love the dress and a perfect look for the jacket.
> 
> I love it when I see pix of the sneakers with a dressed up look.  So cute!
> 
> Great find!



Thank you gracekelly [emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not a jacket but?????
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
what's that supposed to be?
Is this from Chanel Home maybe..


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket but?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that supposed to be?
> Is this from Chanel Home maybe..


I think it is Chanel meets King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table,


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket but?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that supposed to be?
> Is this from Chanel Home maybe..



Oh my. [emoji15]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket but?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's that supposed to be?
> Is this from Chanel Home maybe..



She looks sad.  I would be too with so many better options.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You both look beautiful.





ari said:


> Very cute outfit! congrats!





HADASSA said:


> So young and hip





gracekelly said:


> I love it when I see pix of the sneakers with a dressed up look. So cute!


Thank you for all your kind words! 
I love this thread and love what everyone is sharing!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Hi, could I please have an opinion on this cardigan? Love the colour combination and the silver button but not sure about the length. 
Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> View attachment 3423136
> 
> 
> Hi, could I please have an opinion on this cardigan? Love the colour combination and the silver button but not sure about the length.
> Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I think it looks beautiful on you. The pocket placement is very nice. It's a beautiful piece. Is it from the fall collection?


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it looks beautiful on you. The pocket placement is very nice. It's a beautiful piece. Is it from the fall collection?



Thank you. Yes it is from the fall collection, my local store (Sydney, Au) just received it last week, 1 for each size. And only 1 store in Australia received this particular one. They can only hold it until Saturday and I'm going out for a ski trip tomorrow afternoon. Still confuse right now [emoji28] it's $4900, was thinking if I should get a jacket instead. But then again I bought 2 jackets from Paris Rome collection. 

This jacket is around $5500

Thanks for your opinion


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> View attachment 3423136
> 
> 
> Hi, could I please have an opinion on this cardigan? Love the colour combination and the silver button but not sure about the length.
> Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Very beautiful! Is the trim grey? The length is probably nice with many outfits, fitted dress, slim jeans etc, 
The jacket is beautiful but you might not need that if you got the 2 jackets.


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> Thank you. Yes it is from the fall collection, my local store (Sydney, Au) just received it last week, 1 for each size. And only 1 store in Australia received this particular one. They can only hold it until Saturday and I'm going out for a ski trip tomorrow afternoon. Still confuse right now [emoji28] it's $4900, was thinking if I should get a jacket instead. But then again I bought 2 jackets from Paris Rome collection.
> 
> This jacket is around $5500
> 
> Thanks for your opinion
> 
> View attachment 3423145



Hard to tell without seeing the jacket on of course but I love the cardigan. It's s fair price for a cardigan, and if you just bought two jackets maybe that's a better purchase? But Gi with your gut feeling.


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> View attachment 3423136
> 
> 
> Hi, could I please have an opinion on this cardigan? Love the colour combination and the silver button but not sure about the length.
> Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Is it something you would wear given the price and length as you mentioned? If you don't have anything like it and would like to try out the length or a long cardigan style, I would say maybe a lower price piece to start with vs spending all the money and later find out you don't wear?

With that said, I can see a lot of ways to wear this especially if you add a belt. If the length bothers you a bit, adding a belt changes the look and gives a deception of the length. You can add a belt and wear like a button down shirt inside with flare pants. The belt will show your waist line and you won't be loss in the long cardigan (seeing you are quite petite). Same top combination, you can wear with a flare skirt as well (would look great if you have one of those ballerina type skirts). Of course, you can wear it with jeans and leave it long or open for a casual and comfy look. You can also pair with a fitted dress and make the cardigan more like a sweater coat. You can wear the cardigan as a sweater dress if the length is long enough. Those are all my ideas! [emoji4] good luck!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> View attachment 3423136
> 
> 
> Hi, could I please have an opinion on this cardigan? Love the colour combination and the silver button but not sure about the length.
> Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I saw the cardi in shop today a really beautiful piece!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lovely dresses
	

		
			
		

		
	




Nice blouse
And some suits that looked cute
	

		
			
		

		
	



I found a black dress that looks perfect on with a flare skirt and lace arms, I had to have it but it's not see easy to take a good pic, I'll post one later from home. 
Might be wearable with our jackets


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I saw the cardi in shop today a really beautiful piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423200
> 
> Lovely dresses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423201
> View attachment 3423202
> 
> Nice blouse
> And some suits that looked cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423204
> 
> I found a black dress that looks perfect on with a flare skirt and lace arms, I had to have it but it's not see easy to take a good pic, I'll post one later from home.
> Might be wearable with our jackets



Oh yes modeling photos please.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Is it something you would wear given the price and length as you mentioned? If you don't have anything like it and would like to try out the length or a long cardigan style, I would say maybe a lower price piece to start with vs spending all the money and later find out you don't wear?
> 
> With that said, I can see a lot of ways to wear this especially if you add a belt. If the length bothers you a bit, adding a belt changes the look and gives a deception of the length. You can add a belt and wear like a button down shirt inside with flare pants. The belt will show your waist line and you won't be loss in the long cardigan (seeing you are quite petite). Same top combination, you can wear with a flare skirt as well (would look great if you have one of those ballerina type skirts). Of course, you can wear it with jeans and leave it long or open for a casual and comfy look. You can also pair with a fitted dress and make the cardigan more like a sweater coat. You can wear the cardigan as a sweater dress if the length is long enough. Those are all my ideas! [emoji4] good luck!



Great ideas.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh yes modeling photos please.



I'm glad it's cashmire with silk, so soft. I have to try it with a jacket still.. But yes, black again[emoji41]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad it's cashmire with silk, so soft. I have to try it with a jacket still.. But yes, black again[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423328
> View attachment 3423329
> View attachment 3423330



Oh yes! I tried this dress about a month ago. It's very pretty. I was trying to be good. I'd love to see how it looks with the jackets. Congratulations.


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad it's cashmire with silk, so soft. I have to try it with a jacket still.. But yes, black again[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423328
> View attachment 3423329
> View attachment 3423330



I love this dress on you!  It's a beautiful piece!  I must add this too,  since it's cashmere I can wear it with out itchy skin issue. [emoji85].  Do you mind sharing the style code? Thanks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> I love this dress on you!  It's a beautiful piece!  I must add this too,  since it's cashmere I can wear it with out itchy skin issue. [emoji85].  Do you mind sharing the style code? Thanks!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pourquoipas said:


> Very beautiful! Is the trim grey? The length is probably nice with many outfits, fitted dress, slim jeans etc,
> The jacket is beautiful but you might not need that if you got the 2 jackets.



Hi, thanks for your opinion [emoji4]
Yes, the trim is grey, so beautiful.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hard to tell without seeing the jacket on of course but I love the cardigan. It's s fair price for a cardigan, and if you just bought two jackets maybe that's a better purchase? But Gi with your gut feeling.



Yes, you're right, I don't think I need anymore jacket. I have been looking for cardigan for a while and this one is super nice. I won't be able to get into store until Monday, hopefully it will still be there [emoji120]

Thanks for your help [emoji4]


----------



## Bunnylemon

divababe said:


> Is it something you would wear given the price and length as you mentioned? If you don't have anything like it and would like to try out the length or a long cardigan style, I would say maybe a lower price piece to start with vs spending all the money and later find out you don't wear?
> 
> With that said, I can see a lot of ways to wear this especially if you add a belt. If the length bothers you a bit, adding a belt changes the look and gives a deception of the length. You can add a belt and wear like a button down shirt inside with flare pants. The belt will show your waist line and you won't be loss in the long cardigan (seeing you are quite petite). Same top combination, you can wear with a flare skirt as well (would look great if you have one of those ballerina type skirts). Of course, you can wear it with jeans and leave it long or open for a casual and comfy look. You can also pair with a fitted dress and make the cardigan more like a sweater coat. You can wear the cardigan as a sweater dress if the length is long enough. Those are all my ideas! [emoji4] good luck!



Thank you so much for your great ideas and advices [emoji173]️ I'll come back to the store on Monday with fitted dress and try it again.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Vanana said:


> So I got the jacket and based on pictures below (worn with button _all the way up the neck_, somewhat buttoned, and open unbuttoned). Does it look odd hanging on the side like this while open unbuttoned?
> 
> What do you think? should I modify the *bow* (stitched on permanently right now) into snap buttons on/off? or should I leave it as is per original design? what do you think?
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts
> 
> thought it was so strange that they made everything removable except the bow (probably the one thing you "thought" would be removable....)
> 
> View attachment 3407891
> View attachment 3407894
> View attachment 3407895
> View attachment 3407896


I tried this coat dress on today, and it is really pretty!  Congrats on buying it.  BTW, you may have already made your decision, but I think you should keep the bow as is.


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> Thank you so much for your great ideas and advices [emoji173]️ I'll come back to the store on Monday with fitted dress and try it again.



Can't wait to hear your great news! I don't wear many cardigans, but I did find this pic on Pinterest so hopefully this will help with the fitted dress look!


----------



## rhm

Bunnylemon said:


> Thank you. Yes it is from the fall collection, my local store (Sydney, Au) just received it last week, 1 for each size. And only 1 store in Australia received this particular one. They can only hold it until Saturday and I'm going out for a ski trip tomorrow afternoon. Still confuse right now [emoji28] it's $4900, was thinking if I should get a jacket instead. But then again I bought 2 jackets from Paris Rome collection.
> 
> This jacket is around $5500
> 
> Thanks for your opinion
> 
> View attachment 3423145



I love everything about this jacket EXCEPT for the zipper. For some reason I cannot get myself to buy Chanel zipper jackets. I only buy the ones that have the button closures no matter how beautiful the jacket is.


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3423560



Thank you!  I found the dress,  now just need to make it to boutique and try it on.  [emoji85]


----------



## hermesBB

Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~
> View attachment 3424117



Very pretty. Nice structure.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~
> View attachment 3424117



This one looks very versatile ! Congrats !


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty. Nice structure.





Pourquoipas said:


> This one looks very versatile ! Congrats !



Thank you both PP and Pourquoipas! I also bought a pair of grey jeans (inspired by ari's jeans). Will try to post a mod shot soon.


----------



## ailoveresale

My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297



Congratulations! They both look great on you. I bought the skirt and had it lengthened. They can add about two inches to the length. But I don't think yours looks too short on you. I think you could keep it as is or lengthen it depending on your preference. I think you will wear it oftenwith or without the jacket. It's a very versatile piece. Just my preference but I would shorten the sleeves. You would be surprised at how much better a jacket looks by just adjusting the sleeves to the correct length. It somehow makes the whole jacket look better tailored.


----------



## ari

just for fun


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~
> View attachment 3424117



Congrats HermesBB! I'm very curious to se how you wear it!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297



Congrats ailoveresale! I love it as a suit! I'd say keep the skirt for some special occasions!
The fabric will pull. Unfortunately.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad it's cashmire with silk, so soft. I have to try it with a jacket still.. But yes, black again[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423328
> View attachment 3423329
> View attachment 3423330



PQP, I adore this dress on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! They both look great on you. I bought the skirt and had it lengthened. They can add about two inches to the length. But I don't think yours looks too short on you. I think you could keep it as is or lengthen it depending on your preference. I think you will wear it oftenwith or without the jacket. It's a very versatile piece. Just my preference but I would shorten the sleeves. You would be surprised at how much better a jacket looks by just adjusting the sleeves to the correct length. It somehow makes the whole jacket look better tailored.



I agree!


----------



## 2v4evaa

Love the black blouse on her


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! They both look great on you. I bought the skirt and had it lengthened. They can add about two inches to the length. But I don't think yours looks too short on you. I think you could keep it as is or lengthen it depending on your preference. I think you will wear it oftenwith or without the jacket. It's a very versatile piece. Just my preference but I would shorten the sleeves. You would be surprised at how much better a jacket looks by just adjusting the sleeves to the correct length. It somehow makes the whole jacket look better tailored.



Totally agree with PbP , take the skirt looks perfect as does the jacket and a little shortening on the arms looked much better on mine. The proportions are nicer as the jacket is not so long.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> just for fun



That look is nice!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297


Shorten the sleeves,  lengthen the skirt.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~
> View attachment 3424117


 
Very nice and different.  Good winter sweater.


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297



I think the sleeves need some shortening. Otherwise it looks nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> My Paris Rome jacket finally came in! It fits perfectly off the rack, I could shorten the sleeves but I'm not going to. [emoji4]. It is beautiful!
> My only question is if I should get the skirt. I'm not sure how often I would wear them together. The skirt has a nice fit and I love the pockets, but it's maybe a tad shorter than I like (they apparently can lengthen it a little), and I'm worried the fabric will pill/ball over time with wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3424295
> 
> View attachment 3424296
> 
> View attachment 3424297



And you might leave the length, don't forget you'll wear stockings in winter. I can easily go a little shorter wintertime no one gets hurt[emoji13] wearing a slimfit jeans would expose much more of our anatomy than a skirt that ends a bit before the knee..isn't it?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Bunnylemon said:


> Was on 2nd in line for this jacket, and I am the proud owner now!! Yay. Thanks to my lovely SA.
> 
> Paris and Rome gold jacket, size 34.
> I believe she was the last piece left in the country when I bought her [emoji7][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3403906




Hi Chanel friends,

My 15A black jacket that I have only had the opportunity to wear once is defectively sewn, and a seam came unravelled.   My SA doesn't want to fix it; she thinks its best to replace with the same jacket or something else.  So I'm tempted by these pieces:

1. Either this gold tweed jacket modelled so nicely by Bunnylemon (possibly with the matching short skirt to boot)
OR
2.  This pink number that can be worn as a dress or as a coat and has exquisite white kid removable collar/cuffs.  I was able to try this one on and the color and shape are flattering on me.  I am waiting to try the gold tweed set once it arrives at my store.

Which option would you choose?  I want to invest wisely in something that will get a lot of wear.  I don't want too "mature" or formal of a look as that tends to age me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3424779
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chanel friends,
> 
> My 15A black jacket that I have only had the opportunity to wear once is defectively sewn, and a seam came unravelled.   My SA doesn't want to fix it; she thinks its best to replace with the same jacket or something else.  So I'm tempted by these pieces:
> 
> 1. Either this gold tweed jacket modelled so nicely by Bunnylemon (possibly with the matching short skirt to boot)
> OR
> 2.  This pink number that can be worn as a dress or as a coat and has exquisite white kid removable collar/cuffs.  I was able to try this one on and the color and shape are flattering on me.  I am waiting to try the gold tweed set once it arrives at my store.
> 
> Which option would you choose?  I want to invest wisely in something that will get a lot of wear.  I don't want too "mature" or formal of a look as that tends to age me.



I'd pick the black or the gold jacket. The dress/coat is cute but If you wear it once or twice it will not seem new anymore to you, it's quite outspoken and the jackets give endless styling opportunities. If you have a budget buy the dress and a jacket[emoji28]
Mature depends on how you style it and your hair and everything else. All 3 can look more or less formal probably. Hthh.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3424779
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chanel friends,
> 
> My 15A black jacket that I have only had the opportunity to wear once is defectively sewn, and a seam came unravelled.   My SA doesn't want to fix it; she thinks its best to replace with the same jacket or something else.  So I'm tempted by these pieces:
> 
> 1. Either this gold tweed jacket modelled so nicely by Bunnylemon (possibly with the matching short skirt to boot)
> OR
> 2.  This pink number that can be worn as a dress or as a coat and has exquisite white kid removable collar/cuffs.  I was able to try this one on and the color and shape are flattering on me.  I am waiting to try the gold tweed set once it arrives at my store.
> 
> Which option would you choose?  I want to invest wisely in something that will get a lot of wear.  I don't want too "mature" or formal of a look as that tends to age me.



And here's the back of the pink dress coat, beautiful on Vanana, if you haven't seen it in person.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> I'd pick the black or the gold jacket. The dress/coat is cute but If you wear it once or twice it will not seem new anymore to you, it's quite outspoken and the jackets give endless styling opportunities. If you have a budget buy the dress and a jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mature depends on how you style it and your hair and everything else. All 3 can look more or less formal probably. Hthh.



I hear you.  I was at first quite taken by a pink jacket from the airline collection, then changed my mind.


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

4dayslikethese said:


> View attachment 3422076
> 
> Starting to dip my toes into the world of Chanel RTW. Full Chanel look (excluding the sneakers) over the weekend!
> 
> More pictures here!


I have an outfit like this and I wear it with sneakers.  You look fantastic with the Boy Bag and sneaker, That's how i wear mine. 

Live dangerously!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad it's cashmire with silk, so soft. I have to try it with a jacket still.. But yes, black again[emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3423328
> View attachment 3423329
> View attachment 3423330



Wow!!  That looks really amazing on you. It's incredibly flattering on you. And I love the epaulettes on the dress. It's really great. And a classic I think you could wear for years!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! They both look great on you. I bought the skirt and had it lengthened. They can add about two inches to the length. But I don't think yours looks too short on you. I think you could keep it as is or lengthen it depending on your preference. I think you will wear it oftenwith or without the jacket. It's a very versatile piece. Just my preference but I would shorten the sleeves. You would be surprised at how much better a jacket looks by just adjusting the sleeves to the correct length. It somehow makes the whole jacket look better tailored.



+1 on shortening the jacket sleeves.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! They both look great on you. I bought the skirt and had it lengthened. They can add about two inches to the length. But I don't think yours looks too short on you. I think you could keep it as is or lengthen it depending on your preference. I think you will wear it oftenwith or without the jacket. It's a very versatile piece. Just my preference but I would shorten the sleeves. You would be surprised at how much better a jacket looks by just adjusting the sleeves to the correct length. It somehow makes the whole jacket look better tailored.





ari said:


> Congrats ailoveresale! I love it as a suit! I'd say keep the skirt for some special occasions!
> The fabric will pull. Unfortunately.





Pourquoipas said:


> Totally agree with PbP , take the skirt looks perfect as does the jacket and a little shortening on the arms looked much better on mine. The proportions are nicer as the jacket is not so long.





gracekelly said:


> Shorten the sleeves,  lengthen the skirt.





hermesBB said:


> I think the sleeves need some shortening. Otherwise it looks nice.





Pourquoipas said:


> And you might leave the length, don't forget you'll wear stockings in winter. I can easily go a little shorter wintertime no one gets hurt[emoji13] wearing a slimfit jeans would expose much more of our anatomy than a skirt that ends a bit before the knee..isn't it?



Thank you everyone! Maybe I should shorten the sleeves then... Pourquoipas you are right, skinny jeans are more revealing if you think about it! [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Another skirt ( pettycoat style Oscar de la Renta) I might wear from day to night with the lbJ and a silk top from Steffen Schraut. Thank you for letting me share[emoji255]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another skirt ( pettycoat style Oscar de la Renta) I might wear from day to night with the lbJ and a silk top from Steffen Schraut. Thank you for letting me share[emoji255]
> View attachment 3425313



This is stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the blouse is beautiful. It is all just perfect together. [emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Another skirt ( pettycoat style Oscar de la Renta) I might wear from day to night with the lbJ and a silk top from Steffen Schraut. Thank you for letting me share[emoji255]
> View attachment 3425313



Kudos to this outfit! Love how u use it as a petticoat!


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you everyone! Maybe I should shorten the sleeves then... Pourquoipas you are right, skinny jeans are more revealing if you think about it! [emoji23]



Congrats on your jacket! I was wondering why you didn't want to shorten the sleeves initially? I asked because I haven't taken mine in to get it tailored yet. The sleeve length is about the same as yours. I just need like a tiny bit to get it to right past my wrist so like a 1/4 inch or less. I got mine from Saks and will have to take it there for alteration since I don't have a boutique near by. I am always afraid they don't alter it right!


----------



## divababe

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3424804
> 
> 
> And here's the back of the pink dress coat, beautiful on Vanana, if you haven't seen it in person.



It's a lovely coat!


----------



## 2v4evaa

I like the whole outfit. Very nice!


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Congrats on your jacket! I was wondering why you didn't want to shorten the sleeves initially? I asked because I haven't taken mine in to get it tailored yet. The sleeve length is about the same as yours. I just need like a tiny bit to get it to right past my wrist so like a 1/4 inch or less. I got mine from Saks and will have to take it there for alteration since I don't have a boutique near by. I am always afraid they don't alter it right!



Thank you!
I didn't feel like I needed to initially because I actually have long arms for my frame and although it looks long in the picture, IRL it falls just past my wrist so my SA said it didn't need alterations. All my other jackets are at wrist or bracelet length and I'd be wearing this for winter (it's heavy enough to be a winter jacket in SoCal), so I felt it was better to leave it alone. Saks has done a great job with my other jackets so it's not like I'm worried about the alterations process, fwiw. I will take a look at it again and decide...


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Another skirt ( pettycoat style Oscar de la Renta) I might wear from day to night with the lbJ and a silk top from Steffen Schraut. Thank you for letting me share[emoji255]
> View attachment 3425313



The famous LBJ! Looks great, love the skirt [emoji4]

As an aside, how do you like those shoes, I'm thinking of getting them. I have wide feet and hammer toes and at first I thought the toe box was too narrow, but I love the classic style and think they will be great for work. Would love to hear your thoughts, or anyone else who has them.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is stunning! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] the blouse is beautiful. It is all just perfect together. [emoji173]️





hermesBB said:


> Kudos to this outfit! Love how u use it as a petticoat!





ailoveresale said:


> The famous LBJ! Looks great, love the skirt [emoji4]
> 
> As an aside, how do you like those shoes, I'm thinking of getting them. I have wide feet and hammer toes and at first I thought the toe box was too narrow, but I love the classic style and think they will be great for work. Would love to hear your thoughts, or anyone else who has them.



Thank you PbP, hermesBB and ailoversale for your kind comments

I'm a fan of the slingbacks, I ordered my third pair now in grey/black.
You can find them in size C sometimes, the toe box is larger for comfort. It' s a shoe that takes me through the day easily but not for a whole day of running errands. They keep up quite well. I have one in 38,5 ( normally I need38) but prefer my normal size in C cut. 
I saw the beige black and the black patent leather in boutique yesterday. The patent has been there some time, the two-tones sell as warm buns...


----------



## Baglover121

Hello lovelies, this thread moves so fast! It's difficult to catch up, I've been away on holiday, Still managed get a little something from Chanel RTW ,naturally. 
Not a jacket but this sweater, that I had my eyes on ever since they showed the pieces back in Rome, 








I did try the necklace thing on,and almost bought it, but I thought the price was too much for costume jewellery, though It looked very unique, a true standout piece, but still..I'd rather  get a more useful piece of ready to wear,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Hello lovelies, this thread moves so fast! It's difficult to catch up, I've been away on holiday, Still managed get a little something from Chanel RTW ,naturally.
> Not a jacket but this sweater, that I had my eyes on ever since they showed the pieces back in Rome,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425941
> 
> 
> I did try the necklace thing on,and almost bought it, but I thought the price was too much for costume jewellery, though It looked very unique, a true standout piece, but still..I'd rather  get a more useful piece of ready to wear,



Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you PbP, hermesBB and ailoversale for your kind comments
> 
> I'm a fan of the slingbacks, I ordered my third pair now in grey/black.
> You can find them in size C sometimes, the toe box is larger for comfort. It' s a shoe that takes me through the day easily but not for a whole day of running errands. They keep up quite well. I have one in 38,5 ( normally I need38) but prefer my normal size in C cut.
> I saw the beige black and the black patent leather in boutique yesterday. The patent has been there some time, the two-tones sell as warm buns...



I wonder if I can find them in size C. I'm normally 37.5 but usually take 38 in Chanel because they seem to run narrow. They had the beige/black, grey flannel/black, and black fabric/black, debating between all black and beige/black... Beige/black is so classic but black/black I think I will get more wear out of. Decisions!
Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## halliehallie

Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Hello lovelies, this thread moves so fast! It's difficult to catch up, I've been away on holiday, Still managed get a little something from Chanel RTW ,naturally.
> Not a jacket but this sweater, that I had my eyes on ever since they showed the pieces back in Rome,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425941
> 
> 
> I did try the necklace thing on,and almost bought it, but I thought the price was too much for costume jewellery, though It looked very unique, a true standout piece, but still..I'd rather  get a more useful piece of ready to wear,



Beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3426284
> 
> 
> Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.



I love this blue and the epaulettes make these cardigans very special!


----------



## hermesBB

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3426284
> 
> 
> Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.



And I was ashamed that I bought the same style in both Navy and this light blue on sale~~~ hahhaha 

Nice work halliehallie!


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3426284
> 
> 
> Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful. Love the color!


----------



## halliehallie

Pourquoipas said:


> I love this blue and the epaulettes make these cardigans very special!





hermesBB said:


> And I was ashamed that I bought the same style in both Navy and this light blue on sale~~~ hahhaha
> 
> Nice work halliehallie!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. Love the color!



Thanks, ladies!! [emoji180]


----------



## gracekelly

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3426284
> 
> 
> Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.


It has epaulettes so I love it


----------



## H148868

Hi ladies! I've got a question for everyone! I'm very new to Chanel's fashion department and have recently acquired a good number of jackets and cardigans on sale (with 50% off, who can resist?). However, I noticed that the cardigans and some of the tweed jackets that I brought home from the sale did not have an extra pair of buttons on the side that they normally would provide for full-priced items. I just texted my SA and she responded that sale products don't come with the extra pair of buttons but somehow that didn't really make much sense to me. Is that the case with everyone?


----------



## EmileH

H148868 said:


> Hi ladies! I've got a question for everyone! I'm very new to Chanel's fashion department and have recently acquired a good number of jackets and cardigans on sale (with 50% off, who can resist?). However, I noticed that the cardigans and some of the tweed jackets that I brought home from the sale did not have an extra pair of buttons on the side that they normally would provide for full-priced items. I just texted my SA and she responded that sale products don't come with the extra pair of buttons but somehow that didn't really make much sense to me. Is that the case with everyone?



That's not true. The few sale items that I purchased came with buttons. I think sometimes they are missing and if the item is on sale they often won't go out of their way to find them for you. It depends on your SA. I received a jacket from another store recently without the buttons. It was full price but I had to make a bit of a fuss to get them. Good luck.


----------



## H148868

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's not true. The few sale items that I purchased came with buttons. I think sometimes they are missing and if the item is on sale they often won't go out of their way to find them for you. It depends on your SA. I received a jacket from another store recently without the buttons. It was full price but I had to make a bit of a fuss to get them. Good luck.



Thanks! I really appreciate your response! I'm going to text my SA and make sure she finds them. I think it's worth the trouble to get them, after all, the buttons are part of what makes Chanel RTW special!


----------



## lasttotheparty

divababe said:


> Congrats on your jacket! I was wondering why you didn't want to shorten the sleeves initially? I asked because I haven't taken mine in to get it tailored yet. The sleeve length is about the same as yours. I just need like a tiny bit to get it to right past my wrist so like a 1/4 inch or less. I got mine from Saks and will have to take it there for alteration since I don't have a boutique near by. I am always afraid they don't alter it right!



I haven't altered my jacket as yet either. Can anyone confirm the proper sleeve length? Is it just past the wrist bone with arms at the side? TIA.


----------



## halliehallie

H148868 said:


> Hi ladies! I've got a question for everyone! I'm very new to Chanel's fashion department and have recently acquired a good number of jackets and cardigans on sale (with 50% off, who can resist?). However, I noticed that the cardigans and some of the tweed jackets that I brought home from the sale did not have an extra pair of buttons on the side that they normally would provide for full-priced items. I just texted my SA and she responded that sale products don't come with the extra pair of buttons but somehow that didn't really make much sense to me. Is that the case with everyone?



The buttons def come with the rtw, sale or not. Your SA is not very nice for saying that.


----------



## EmileH

lasttotheparty said:


> I haven't altered my jacket as yet either. Can anyone confirm the proper sleeve length? Is it just past the wrist bone with arms at the side? TIA.



It's a matter of personal preference but textbook length is to the base of the thumb. I personally prefer mine just at the distal aspect of the wrist bone as you describe.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a matter of personal preference but textbook length is to the base of the thumb. I personally prefer mine just at the distal aspect of the wrist bone as you describe.



Thank you! I contacted my SA and she told me to bring it in for her to see...


----------



## hockeymama

Hi folks - been lurking here a while enjoying your fabulous style and now have a question. I mistakenly didn't buy the infamous black cruise and the black fall jackets when I had them in my hands.  I just found the cruise two sizes too big and the SA promises they can make it fit perfectly. Do I dare? And should I, or keep looking for the fall jacket. Thanks


----------



## hermesBB

hockeymama said:


> Hi folks - been lurking here a while enjoying your fabulous style and now have a question. I mistakenly didn't buy the infamous black cruise and the black fall jackets when I had them in my hands.  I just found the cruise two sizes too big and the SA promises they can make it fit perfectly. Do I dare? And should I, or keep looking for the fall jacket. Thanks



Yes, the boutique should have good alteration to make sure it fits. I bought a jacket 2 size bigger before and they can really make it work.


----------



## Bunnylemon

divababe said:


> Congrats on your jacket! I was wondering why you didn't want to shorten the sleeves initially? I asked because I haven't taken mine in to get it tailored yet. The sleeve length is about the same as yours. I just need like a tiny bit to get it to right past my wrist so like a 1/4 inch or less. I got mine from Saks and will have to take it there for alteration since I don't have a boutique near by. I am always afraid they don't alter it right!



Hi divababe, I haven't tailored my LBJ either. After I read the kind inputs from the others from this thread I was thinking if I should alter the length [emoji848]

Mine looks like this.


----------



## divababe

lasttotheparty said:


> I haven't altered my jacket as yet either. Can anyone confirm the proper sleeve length? Is it just past the wrist bone with arms at the side? TIA.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a matter of personal preference but textbook length is to the base of the thumb. I personally prefer mine just at the distal aspect of the wrist bone as you describe.



Agree with what PP said that its personal preference. I like to test mine most of the time to make sure it's long enough that when I cross my arms, the sleeves are still looking ok and not at a weird length.


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi divababe, I haven't tailored my LBJ either. After I read the kind inputs from the others from this thread I was thinking if I should alter the length [emoji848]
> 
> Mine looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 3427895



Yours look fine to me from the sleeve length from the pic, but I will let others weigh in and you know best since we can't see everything as clear from pics as you can in real life. Mine is a bit longer than yours from the pic so I was going to take it in a tiny bit when I get time to take to the store of all my recent purchases.


----------



## divababe

hockeymama said:


> Hi folks - been lurking here a while enjoying your fabulous style and now have a question. I mistakenly didn't buy the infamous black cruise and the black fall jackets when I had them in my hands.  I just found the cruise two sizes too big and the SA promises they can make it fit perfectly. Do I dare? And should I, or keep looking for the fall jacket. Thanks





hermesBB said:


> Yes, the boutique should have good alteration to make sure it fits. I bought a jacket 2 size bigger before and they can really make it work.



I agree most jackets will be able to alter to fit you especially Chanel. However, I would suggest you to talk to the tailor before you purchase to make sure you know all the details of what it involves and you are comfortable with it if you are not used to having many things alter. Some tailors are very talented and you won't be able to the difference and Chanel jackets are made to tailor so very different than other brands. With that said, do what you are comfortable with and I believe you can find the fall jacket if you want. A couple people found it recently so don't give up!


----------



## gracekelly

Not a fan of altering down two sizes and I know I have stated this previously on this thread over time.  I did it once and the pockets came out too low and it looked rather abnormal.  The Chanel manager at Saks agreed with me and took the jacket back instantly with a refund.  On the whole, I am becoming less and less tolerant of extreme antics on any garment.  It if doesn't fit within reason, then I don't want to buy it.  Small adjustments are acceptable. Rant over.

Just wanted to add that sometimes waiting re sleeve length is a good thing.  Wear it once and see how you really feel about it.  I never want to feel as if the jacket is wearing me KWIM?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

halliehallie said:


> The buttons def come with the rtw, sale or not. Your SA is not very nice for saying that.



It cheapens the line, which charges in part so much due to its classic longevity, to state that replacement buttons are not included in the cost, sale or not.  Shame on that SA.


----------



## divababe

H148868 said:


> Hi ladies! I've got a question for everyone! I'm very new to Chanel's fashion department and have recently acquired a good number of jackets and cardigans on sale (with 50% off, who can resist?). However, I noticed that the cardigans and some of the tweed jackets that I brought home from the sale did not have an extra pair of buttons on the side that they normally would provide for full-priced items. I just texted my SA and she responded that sale products don't come with the extra pair of buttons but somehow that didn't really make much sense to me. Is that the case with everyone?



Agree with what everyone said. Your SA saying that is similar to telling you that a new pair of shoes on sale won't have a box because they are on sale? She would have been better off telling you that they lost track of the buttons and will try to find for you. Good luck!


----------



## H148868

halliehallie said:


> The buttons def come with the rtw, sale or not. Your SA is not very nice for saying that.


Thank you for confirming that! I needed to confirm so that my request to my SA won't seem unreasonable. =)


----------



## Lisab68

divababe said:


> Agree with what PP said that its personal preference. I like to test mine most of the time to make sure it's long enough that when I cross my arms, the sleeves are still looking ok and not at a weird length.



I'm a shortie like you and the last poster with the long sleeves. I just got the sleeves of a (non-Chanel [emoji20]) jacket shortened again. I personally feel like taller women can pull of sleeves that go to the base of the thumb. On us shorties I think that length makes us look like we are wearing our moms' jackets (and I'm 47)!!  Just my (shortie) 2 cents!!   FWIW. [emoji12]


----------



## gracekelly

Some SA are very coy, especially if dealing with new buyers, and don't volunteer the fabric swatch or the buttons.  They hoard them in the office and they are there for favored clients who want doubles, or for future use on a damaged garment.  Basically, you have to go in as an informed buyer and make sure that these are given to you for any jacket, regular or sale price.


----------



## Vanana

Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...

Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
Jacket is the last in entire US.

Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.

it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.

Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.

This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.  

What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision.... 

EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250



You don't love the C16, no need to buy it. There will be other must-haves that sell out and over 3 or 4 years they'll be available preowned if you change your mind.
I love the C16 as it's ultra versatile, wearable on virtually anything between april and september and the buttons are so beautiful but I get you, someone else might be more stunned of the look of the Zara jacket. I have tried that one in shop to see and it was awfully shapeless on me and didn't feel nice on. Plus I'd wear that bow twice and you'll be fed up with the outspoken looks. Ok no problem if it's 60 euros or so.
I got the Rome one too but I can't wear that one before fall IMO and working inside I'll have to take it off a lot so I'll probably wear the C16 way more in the future. One of the major contributors of this thread before mentioned  that cardigans are really what she'd wear most. The C16 is in fact like a cardigan to me.
Another thing, one size big ok, 2 I wouldn't on that style. Alterations can give disappointing results.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250



Hi Vanana,

You are so lucky to find the skirt in your size and on sale! I was from Chanel Boutique just now and the skirt was still full price in Australia- $2400!

I love the jacket, I think it is light, simple but nice. However, when I tried it on it didn't wow me while the Paris Rome LBJ did. It is a light jacket and an easy to wear one. Love the sleeve length, fabric and buttons but not sure about how it was unlined.

I might buy the skirt if I were you and leave the jacket.

Good luck [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....





Pourquoipas said:


> You don't love the C16, no need to buy it. There will be other must-haves that sell out and over 3 or 4 years they'll be available preowned if you change your mind.
> I love the C16 as it's ultra versatile, wearable on virtually anything between april and september and the buttons are so beautiful but I get you, someone else might be more stunned of the look of the Zara jacket. I have tried that one in shop to see and it was awfully shapeless on me and didn't feel nice on. Plus I'd wear that bow twice and you'll be fed up with the outspoken looks. Ok no problem if it's 60 euros or so.
> I got the Rome one too but I can't wear that one before fall IMO and working inside I'll have to take it off a lot so I'll probably wear the C16 way more in the future. One of the major contributors of this thread before mentioned  that cardigans are really what she'd wear most. The C16 is in fact like a cardigan to me.
> Another thing, one size big ok, 2 I wouldn't on that style. Alterations can give disappointing results.



Thank you so much for that input. The material (light tweed) and the versatility from a more casual look, plus the sturdy material is what make me so tormented right now.  It looked great on the mod shots of the ladies here - like it looked really really good.. on me somehow when just jacket worn alone, you see it's a bit bleh for some reason (as seen in photo). I do wear jackets and cardigans lots indoors and therefore own many blazers.  Totally agree about the Zara thing, for 60Euro, it allows me to put that outfit together at a decent cut & style, etc. they made me feel like the incremental "value/satisfaction" compared to owning a "real Chanel piece" may be too steep for me to swallow.  I don't plan on getting too many RTW pieces - they are at a real large price point.


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250



I have the 16C jacket and I bought the skirt on sale to match... And I just bought the Rome jacket and matching skirt...
The 16C jacket is more wearable for more seasons because it is more like a cardigan than a jacket, but because of that, it also seems like it would be difficult to alter more than one size (it is unlined and fastened by these synthetic strips). Also because it is unlined, the tweed snags very easily. So I am finding myself only reaching for it for special occasions. It is a beautiful jacket, but feel it needs to be babied too much. I also honestly don't know how often I'm actually going to wear it with the skirt as a suit, but I bought the skirt because I thought it was a versatile piece by itself.
Even though the Rome jacket is wool and probably only fall/winter wear for me, I think it seems more sturdy than the 16C so I may end up wearing it more. It is also more tailored/shaped and has a classic fit. I also don't know how often I will wear it as a suit, but probably more often than the 16C. If you really want a classic black suit, I'd probably spend more and get the matching Rome skirt.
Hope that helps!


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250


My advice would not to buy bigger size jacket. It is too expensive to make a mistake altering it.

I don’t have the black C16 jacket – I bought the pink and the beige ones. I’m not fixating on LBJ – actually I think that the beige and cream ones are much more classic than the black.

I love many styles, but if I can’t wear them in my lifestyle I don’t buy them, so you better stay away from something that you wouldn't use much at that price point.
if you are a skirt girl - get the skirt!
look at these jackets - you might like them more as the are classic and have that wow factor that you are looking for


----------



## ari

and the classic one


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Not a fan of altering down two sizes and I know I have stated this previously on this thread over time.  I did it once and the pockets came out too low and it looked rather abnormal.  The Chanel manager at Saks agreed with me and took the jacket back instantly with a refund.  On the whole, I am becoming less and less tolerant of extreme antics on any garment.  It if doesn't fit within reason, then I don't want to buy it.  Small adjustments are acceptable. Rant over.
> 
> Just wanted to add that sometimes waiting re sleeve length is a good thing.  Wear it once and see how you really feel about it.  I never want to feel as if the jacket is wearing me KWIM?



I did the exact thing with a dress I bought while I was pregnant, 2 sizes bigger and Then had it altered to my usual size, big mistake,


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much for that input. The material (light tweed) and the versatility from a more casual look, plus the sturdy material is what make me so tormented right now.  It looked great on the mod shots of the ladies here - like it looked really really good.. on me somehow when just jacket worn alone, you see it's a bit bleh for some reason (as seen in photo). I do wear jackets and cardigans lots indoors and therefore own many blazers.  Totally agree about the Zara thing, for 60Euro, it allows me to put that outfit together at a decent cut & style, etc. they made me feel like the incremental "value/satisfaction" compared to owning a "real Chanel piece" may be too steep for me to swallow.  I don't plan on getting too many RTW pieces - they are at a real large price point.


i think it looks good on you, but it is just big for you.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I agree with all of the comments here. I'm not sure I have anything to add. The Rome  jacket is stunning. If I could only get one it would be that one. The cruise jacket is very wearable. It's easy like a cardigan only more structured and prettier than a cardigan. It's great for warm weather or travel. But if you only want to have one or two Chanel jackets in your lifetime it's not the classic jacket to have. 

I sized up one size. My SA tried to get me to go two sizes and I said no. I had my  jacket altered significantly in the shoulders and waist and it looks great now. It's a bit long but acceptable. But I wouldn't go up two sizes. The length will be all wrong. The only time I sized up two sizes was on my blue cropped jacket that was too short. Doing so gave me more length and it looked great after two rounds of alterations. 

Good luck with your decision. Never buy anything if you don't love it even on sale. 

The antics about sizes and buttons is infuriating. Luxury shopping should not be this stressful.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Another skirt ( pettycoat style Oscar de la Renta) I might wear from day to night with the lbJ and a silk top from Steffen Schraut. Thank you for letting me share[emoji255]
> View attachment 3425313


PQP, love the skirt, but I think it is a bit long  - I like better shorter skirts on you.


Baglover121 said:


> Hello lovelies, this thread moves so fast! It's difficult to catch up, I've been away on holiday, Still managed get a little something from Chanel RTW ,naturally.
> Not a jacket but this sweater, that I had my eyes on ever since they showed the pieces back in Rome,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425941
> 
> 
> I did try the necklace thing on,and almost bought it, but I thought the price was too much for costume jewellery, though It looked very unique, a true standout piece, but still..I'd rather  get a more useful piece of ready to wear,


WOW! this is amazing! congrats! please post modeling pictures! it would be great with this jewellery, but I agree 0 they are too expensive for what they are.


ailoveresale said:


> I wonder if I can find them in size C. I'm normally 37.5 but usually take 38 in Chanel because they seem to run narrow. They had the beige/black, grey flannel/black, and black fabric/black, debating between all black and beige/black... Beige/black is so classic but black/black I think I will get more wear out of. Decisions!
> Thanks [emoji6]


Please take 2 color ones! they are more interesting!


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3426284
> 
> 
> Got this cardigan on sale! Love how long it is, so got it in navy, light blue, and black! Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats halliehallie! love the color!


hockeymama said:


> Hi folks - been lurking here a while enjoying your fabulous style and now have a question. I mistakenly didn't buy the infamous black cruise and the black fall jackets when I had them in my hands.  I just found the cruise two sizes too big and the SA promises they can make it fit perfectly. Do I dare? And should I, or keep looking for the fall jacket. Thanks


Keep looking!


Bunnylemon said:


> Hi divababe, I haven't tailored my LBJ either. After I read the kind inputs from the others from this thread I was thinking if I should alter the length [emoji848]
> 
> Mine looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 3427895


I think it looks fine on you!


----------



## r0gue

I like punk / edgy/ rockstar Chanel. 






Love the shiny vinyl / leather skirt and the white shirt. 



Quirky and edgy


ladysarah said:


> ...avant CHANEL...





ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


----------



## Bunnylemon

Hi [emoji4]

*Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*

I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]

I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



I like the first look on you. I tried that skirt and it's beautiful. It's a bit pricey so I put it on my maybe if it eventually goes on sale list.


----------



## ari

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451


I also like the first look on you the best. then the second and last the cardi.


----------



## divababe

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250



I think everyone covered everything. I have both the black and the beige, I get compliments on both. I did worry that they will snag and such, but after spending the money buying them, I wear them (a lot) and I don't baby anything I own. I can actually wear both most of the year, so I got both and truly love them. I am pretty business formal at work, so I wanted a light jacket that I can wear to work. These 16c jackets are the perfect weight. I also have traveled with them and wore them casually. I got the black skirt on sale like you. I wanted a set because I do plan to wear as a set. I need mine alter because it doesn't perfect right now. I would not have bought the skirt if not on sale because I normally reach for pants. The fall black jacket which I also have is more fitted. I think that's what you felt the difference when tried them on. 

It sounds like you don't love the cruise so don't get it! While it is super popular and you have found a better black jacket? Don't let the SA tell you differently. Sometimes it looks better on others than ourselves and we just need to remember why we don't buy it. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ici

@Bunnylemon the tweed on the skirt in the first outfit is beautiful.  I tried on the caban/coat and im so in love with it.  I like this on you but if you cant buy them all think you can consider getting the skirt only since a black top like that that you may be able to find similar from other collections,  balmain comes to mind.

I tried on a poncho from your second outfit, very similar over sized look in the same fabric and I loved it!  Currently on the waitlist for my size to come in.  I like the set on you and think the set can be worn separately.  had no idea it come in a matching skirt!  But this is not the "classic" chanel look if that matters to you.  Its what i likes about it that its different yet so wearable.

The last cardigan is something chanel always does even if you pass this one up, there will be a other color combination in this exact silhouette.  I also tried this cardigan but didnt find it flattering on me, but the buttons from this season is quite special.


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



The first and third are more versatile and classic pieces. But if the second is your style, then I say decide based on what you will wear more now vs later? I feel like the second might be on sale later since it's not classic looking so you can wait to spend less money to get that?


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the first look on you. I tried that skirt and it's beautiful. It's a bit pricey so I put it on my maybe if it eventually goes on sale list.



This skirt just arrived this morning at my local store and when my SA showed it to me, I know I'm going to love it. And it fits me perfectly too. Thanks for your input [emoji4]



ari said:


> I also like the first look on you the best. then the second and last the cardi.



Thanks Ari for your kind reply [emoji4]



Ici said:


> @Bunnylemon the tweed on the skirt in the first outfit is beautiful.  I tried on the caban/coat and im so in love with it.  I like this on you but if you cant buy them all think you can consider getting the skirt only since a black top like that that you may be able to find similar from other collections,  balmain comes to mind.
> 
> I tried on a poncho from your second outfit, very similar over sized look in the same fabric and I loved it!  Currently on the waitlist for my size to come in.  I like the set on you and think the set can be worn separately.  had no idea it come in a matching skirt!  But this is not the "classic" chanel look if that matters to you.  Its what i likes about it that its different yet so wearable.
> 
> The last cardigan is something chanel always does even if you pass this one up, there will be a other color combination in this exact silhouette.  I also tried this cardigan but didnt find it flattering on me, but the buttons from this season is quite special.



Haven't seen the caban in real life, have seen the pic and it is gorgeous! I might bring my Paris Rome LBJ to store to try it with this skirt. As Australia did not stock the matching skirt to it, so annoying [emoji30]

I love the poncho because it is fun casual! And love the gold buttons. The skirt is also very cute. But I have similar thought with @divababe, I reckon this pair will go on sale later on since they are not classic styles. However I always afraid that they might not have my size anymore [emoji853]

Agree with you on the cardigans, this season one's have beautiful buttons.

Thanks for your inputs, Ici. [emoji8]



divababe said:


> The first and third are more versatile and classic pieces. But if the second is your style, then I say decide based on what you will wear more now vs later? I feel like the second might be on sale later since it's not classic looking so you can wait to spend less money to get that?



I'm going to stay in tropical country for at least 6 months starting next month so I need something light and my SA suggest the 2nd.

Yes, I feel the same. I reckon they will go on sale. But the next sale will be around boxing day and as I mentioned above (to Ici), I'm always afraid that by the time they are on sale, my sizes are gone [emoji174]

Thanks for your inputs, Divababe [emoji8][emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> This skirt just arrived this morning at my local store and when my SA showed it to me, I know I'm going to love it. And it fits me perfectly too. Thanks for your input [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ari for your kind reply [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen the caban in real life, have seen the pic and it is gorgeous! I might bring my Paris Rome LBJ to store to try it with this skirt. As Australia did not stock the matching skirt to it, so annoying [emoji30]
> 
> I love the poncho because it is fun casual! And love the gold buttons. The skirt is also very cute. But I have similar thought with @divababe, I reckon this pair will go on sale later on since they are not classic styles. However I always afraid that they might not have my size anymore [emoji853]
> 
> Agree with you on the cardigans, this season one's have beautiful buttons.
> 
> Thanks for your inputs, Ici. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stay in tropical country for at least 6 months starting next month so I need something light and my SA suggest the 2nd.
> 
> Yes, I feel the same. I reckon they will go on sale. But the next sale will be around boxing day and as I mentioned above (to Ici), I'm always afraid that by the time they are on sale, my sizes are gone [emoji174]
> 
> Thanks for your inputs, Divababe [emoji8][emoji4]



I would be very interested to see the skirt with the Paris Rome jacket. I'm not sure if the fabrics or cuts will work well together. If they do that would be a great selling point for me. I still love that cardigan on you too. It's great with your dress.


----------



## Ici

@Bunnylemon i am quite certain where i am the poncho wont make it to sale and definitely my size wont last more than a week but if you have access to shopping in the states it may be worth the wait.  I love it so i am not taking a chance.  Good luck with your decision but try the caban if yoi get a chance i love it so much.  It has a removable vest so chanel calls it a 4 way jacket.  But price is also very high.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



Love the first on you and the cardi with a different outfit ( slim fit), not a big fan of the second.


----------



## Pourquoipas

On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PQP, love the skirt, but I think it is a bit long  - I like better shorter skirts on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks fine on you!



Ok I thought it was a bit big but actually it's the first piece I bought this year DH approved of so it might be wise to keep it and maybe have it shortened a bit..
Whereas this one is to short probably
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3428658


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Ok I thought it was a bit big but actually it's the first piece I bought this year DH approved of so it might be wise to keep it and maybe have it shortened a bit..



I think your skinny jeans look very good on you.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Vanana said:


> Hello dear TPF friends, have an urgent shopping dilemma that I hope you experts here won't mind helping me with... especially if @ari @divababe @Pocketbook Pup whom I recall have this particular jacket/outfit wont mind sharing your though? need to make up my mind tomorrow night...
> 
> Am traveling and came across the 16C cruise little black jacket (unlined with bracelet length sleeves w/fantasy tweed), along with the matching skirt. The jacket is 1-2 size bigger than my usual size but shoulder seem to fit well, I think I would have the waist taken in a bit from the middle panel of the back if I were to adjust it for a better fit. The skirt is my size.
> Jacket is the last in entire US.
> 
> Price: the jacket is full price at $4600, the skirt is on sale from $1600 down to $960. I can get the whole outfit for $5560 - no tax if they ship it to my home.
> 
> it's on hold for me to make decision tomorrow.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: I bought the 16A pre-fall little black jacket recently.  Although they are different thickness, I find the pre-fall LBJ more versatile, can dress up and down, and the details more stunning. This cruise jacket while can be worn when the weather is warmer, it didn't "stun/wow" me as much as the pre-fall LBJ from a design/look standpoint. in fact, I find it looking real good on me (i really LOVE the look it's like it's a whole different jacket) when worn together with the matching skirt, but in all honesty I cannot think of any occasion (including work) that I would wear a full on Chanel dress suit. I can see myself doing that maybe when I'm in my later years, but not my current style. i can predict wearing it the full on dress suit (which is when the jacket look stunning to me) maybe 2-5 times maximum in my next 5 years truthfully.  I would more likely wear them separately, and i don't find them looking "Chanel stunning" when worn separately. it really for some unknown reason "came together" when worn together.  they are beautiful no doubt but for the premium price i think i can accomplish the "look" when worn separately by using non-Chanel pieces.
> 
> This now begs the question and dilemma: $5560 for a classic black Chanel suit is pretty much a steal - I am aware. However, even my husband looking at the photo of just the jacket being worn separately is not wow'ed by it at all - is it very pretty? Yes. Does it look Chanel pretty on me when worn alone? Not really.  For example, I have the Zara white tweed with the black ribbons jacket and felt that despite obvious quality difference, the incremental price for a very close look is dramatic. (I feel bad as I say this - i know why we love Chanel and it's not comparable to Zara in any way, but while I splurge on certain classic pieces, I do not have a full designer wardrobe and I vary greatly in the range of looks/style day to day.)
> At the same time while fearing that I may miss a very rare opportunity (especially with the matching skirt in my size on sale!) I kept thinking if $5500 (steal for Chanel but not a small sum of $!) I would do better waiting and investing it toward a future season piece in perhaps like a beautiful navy with colorful trim or something that gives me a different look. because if i must be honest to myself, i know that if i bought this, I would most likely end up wearing mainly the black jacket with jeans or work pants, dresses, etc. and really while more casual look, I personally find that the pre-fall LBJ can give very similar effect desired.
> 
> What do you all think? would appreciate considerations and thoughts to help me think through this decision....
> 
> EDIT: would probably help if i at least load the 1 photo i took with just the jacket on. TIA!!!
> View attachment 3428250



I just bought this jacket on the big side from VC, tags still attached.  I agree it's not as "wow" as the Rome LBJ, but I love the design; it is very sophisticated and subtle.  It is beautifully made, and I like the subtle modern aesthetic.  I think it will look great if dressed to accentuate the design features -- I plan to pair with modern sleek shapes.    I bought the Cocometric black shoes from the runway on major clearance that will look good with it.  I am long limbed, so the fact that it's oversized is fine, because the arms are still quite short on me.  I will eventually have the body tailored to be more slim, but I'm fine with it for now because I don't want to part with it to the seamstress quite yet.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> Ok I thought it was a bit big but actually it's the first piece I bought this year DH approved of so it might be wise to keep it and maybe have it shortened a bit..
> Whereas this one is to short probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428658



To short, college look


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I just bought this jacket on the big side from VC, tags still attached.  I agree it's not as "wow" as the Rome LBJ, but I love the design; it is very sophisticated and subtle.  It is beautifully made, and I like the subtle modern aesthetic.  I think it will look great if dressed to accentuate the design features -- I plan to pair with modern sleek shapes.    I bought the Cocometric black shoes from the runway on major clearance that will look good with it.  I am long limbed, so the fact that it's oversized is fine, because the arms are still quite short on me.  I will eventually have the body tailored to be more slim, but I'm fine with it for now because I don't want to part with it to the seamstress quite yet.



Congrats, modelling pics please!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> To short, college look
> View attachment 3428659



I totally love it! This is not the Dior skirt- is it?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604



I like the jeans on you! If you feel unsure- you can always wear them with a longer blouse under the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I totally love it! This is not the Dior skirt- is it?



Nope, it's a try out for 29,95 euros. Zara is full of pseudo Chanel today. That might make us nervous about the things we like and buy. Next year no one might want a pussybow style anymore. But still I always loved the true Chanel look and so I don't care if it's mainstream now. 
The Dior skirt is grey wool with dots or black only and they want to order it for me to try it's around 1500 euros.
I have to sleep on that..DD made some comment on how many other items I could buy for that amount. Strange enough I never had that problem with Chanel, in my mind they keep their value better over years.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I like the jeans on you! If you feel unsure- you can always wear them with a longer blouse under the jacket.



TY, good advice or refrain from it all together  but  it's freezing cold today 15 c and I don't want to wear stockings in August!!!


----------



## zaraha

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



I love the first pic outfit!  I'm eyeing the same skirt,  have you seen the matching jacket on this? So gorgeous on website but I'm yet to see them in person!


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604



Agree tailoring is nicer on Rome J!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604


The jackets are so different with different vibes.  I have both as well, and seeing them modeled here just points out to me how casual the Cruise jacket can be, which I think is a good thing.  You look great in the jeans and the skirt is adorable and you should keep that too.  It is short, flirty and fun and for the price, it is a different addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not exactly a jacket but in the mood of the gold tweed, trying to find a match for the skirt. Kaki, brown or grey tops.. All seem to match enough
	

		
			
		

		
	





What did all of you who bought this style consider else than the perfect C white silk blouse with a black tie or a light cashmire jumper. I wouldn't dare to wear that one on a daily basis..or only if I'm not into cooking or eating saucy things [emoji28]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Not exactly a jacket but in the mood of the gold tweed, trying to find a match for the skirt. Kaki, brown or grey tops.. All seem to match enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428742
> View attachment 3428743
> View attachment 3428744
> 
> What did all of you who bought this style consider else than the perfect C white silk blouse with a black tie or a light cashmire jumper. I wouldn't dare to wear that one on a daily basis..or only if I'm not into cooking or eating saucy things [emoji28]


Dare I suggest a good quality poly silk blouse that you can launder yourself?  They are out there and look nice.


----------



## MSO13

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



I'm probably in the minority but I love #2, I think it's so sporty and cool looking. Obviously it's not a classic Chanel look but it suits you and is very young and fresh looking, you could wear it with tights and sneakers and it looks great with the long sleeve black tee. Do you mind sharing what season this is from? I can't find it online anywhere and want to text my SA. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Dare I suggest a good quality poly silk blouse that you can launder yourself?  They are out there and look nice.



Sure, the kaki is cupro, fresh natural fiber but a bit wrinkly. I always try to find viskose or other similar fibers first if it's not silk. Synthetics if it's a good quality, I suppose these get better.


----------



## Ici

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I love #2, I think it's so sporty and cool looking. Obviously it's not a classic Chanel look but it suits you and is very young and fresh looking, you could wear it with tights and sneakers and it looks great with the long sleeve black tee. Do you mind sharing what season this is from? I can't find it online anywhere and want to text my SA.
> 
> Thanks!



that makes two of us.   this is from the new prefall collection.  i also have my eyes on the long poncho.  the fabric is a cotton terry.  very interesting piece, the button details are so chanel, its a great touch.


----------



## MSO13

Ici said:


> that makes two of us.   this is from the new prefall collection.  i also have my eyes on the long poncho.  it's a great piece! the fabric is a cotton terry.  very interesting piece, but the button details are so chanel, and its a great touch.



Cool, I just found the short jacket at NM and it's pretty reasonable at $2600 USD, the fabric sounds perfect for me actually. I'm scared of snagging my tweeds. My boutique SA is sending me photos of the longer poncho.


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would be very interested to see the skirt with the Paris Rome jacket. I'm not sure if the fabrics or cuts will work well together. If they do that would be a great selling point for me. I still love that cardigan on you too. It's great with your dress.



Same here, will try them together tomorrow, take a pic and share it here [emoji1]


----------



## Bunnylemon

Ici said:


> @Bunnylemon i am quite certain where i am the poncho wont make it to sale and definitely my size wont last more than a week but if you have access to shopping in the states it may be worth the wait.  I love it so i am not taking a chance.  Good luck with your decision but try the caban if yoi get a chance i love it so much.  It has a removable vest so chanel calls it a 4 way jacket.  But price is also very high.



I remember seeing so many casual styles available from last sales, never interested on them. But this one is really different and special. I might ask my SA's opinion whether or not it will make it to sale and how many pieces of my size are available in my country. Because I know for sure for the cardi, that was the only one in the country.

Will try the caban as soon as they arrived in store [emoji4]




Pourquoipas said:


> Love the first on you and the cardi with a different outfit ( slim fit), not a big fan of the second.



Thanks for your input [emoji4]


----------



## Bunnylemon

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604



I like the jeans on you!




Pourquoipas said:


> To short, college look
> View attachment 3428659



Omg, love this look! Love your skirt [emoji7]


----------



## Bunnylemon

zaraha said:


> I love the first pic outfit!  I'm eyeing the same skirt,  have you seen the matching jacket on this? So gorgeous on website but I'm yet to see them in person!



Yes, I've seen it on the website but it hasn't arrived at my local store. We have limited stocks here in Australia [emoji30]



MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I love #2, I think it's so sporty and cool looking. Obviously it's not a classic Chanel look but it suits you and is very young and fresh looking, you could wear it with tights and sneakers and it looks great with the long sleeve black tee. Do you mind sharing what season this is from? I can't find it online anywhere and want to text my SA.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, it is very young and fresh looking. Thanks for your inputs [emoji4]
Sure, they are from this new pre-fall season. I tried to find it online but couldn't see them either.



Ici said:


> that makes two of us.   this is from the new prefall collection.  i also have my eyes on the long poncho.  the fabric is a cotton terry.  very interesting piece, the button details are so chanel, its a great touch.



Agree!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Cool, I just found the short jacket at NM and it's pretty reasonable at $2600 USD, the fabric sounds perfect for me actually. I'm scared of snagging my tweeds. My boutique SA is sending me photos of the longer poncho.



Is there a short jacket in the same fabric as the poncho? Do you mind sharing a pic of it? Thanks! [emoji5]


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Not exactly a jacket but in the mood of the gold tweed, trying to find a match for the skirt. Kaki, brown or grey tops.. All seem to match enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428742
> View attachment 3428743
> View attachment 3428744
> 
> What did all of you who bought this style consider else than the perfect C white silk blouse with a black tie or a light cashmire jumper. I wouldn't dare to wear that one on a daily basis..or only if I'm not into cooking or eating saucy things [emoji28]



I think silk looks good because of the different texture. As far as colors, maybe another earth tone such as various shades of green or red? With this collection, I see some cute turtle necks for the winter and that will be cute as well. Skirt Looks cute on you!


----------



## MSO13

Bunnylemon said:


> Yes, I've seen it on the website but it hasn't arrived at my local store. We have limited stocks here in Australia [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is very young and fresh looking. Thanks for your inputs [emoji4]
> Sure, they are from this new pre-fall season. I tried to find it online but couldn't see them either.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a short jacket in the same fabric as the poncho? Do you mind sharing a pic of it? Thanks! [emoji5]



Sorry I was referring to the short poncho as a jacket, it's kind of a hybrid. The one you tried is what I meant.


----------



## Lisab68

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



Loving looks 1 and 3 on you!!


----------



## Lisab68

r0gue said:


> I like punk / edgy/ rockstar Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3428448
> View attachment 3428447
> View attachment 3428446
> View attachment 3428443
> 
> Love the shiny vinyl / leather skirt and the white shirt.
> 
> View attachment 3428444
> 
> Quirky and edgy



Is that Jessica Chastain in that gorgeous pink and black jacket?  I remember asking about that jacket on this forum and I think someone here said it was like $40k. Oh to be a celebrity and gifted/lent these items.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604



You wear Chanel so well. The skinny jeans look great. And loving your Constance with that outfit!!


----------



## Bunnylemon

Hello,

I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️

I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?

I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]


----------



## devie sabando

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


yeah i saw it tha channel jacket is look nice  and i like it


----------



## devie sabando

it so nice look beatiful


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358



I love the blouse with the skirt and I'd like the skirt shortened a bit for you but I'm no expert and that's only my taste. Mixing two tweeds is tricky. I tried a short black jacket with a long pencil skirt in a previous post and after looking at the pics I brought it for shortening. I think that you could try to put some needles on a shorter seam and do some pics with the same outfit to judge again.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bunnylemon said:


> I like the jeans on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, love this look! Love your skirt [emoji7]



Thank you [emoji195][emoji522][emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I think silk looks good because of the different texture. As far as colors, maybe another earth tone such as various shades of green or red? With this collection, I see some cute turtle necks for the winter and that will be cute as well. Skirt Looks cute on you!



Thank you[emoji136][emoji136]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think your skinny jeans look very good on you.



Thank you, it must be OK as the look passed the critic eye of my teen as well. Said it's acceptable but not your best outfit. Haha[emoji126][emoji126]
I'll try to wear the black skinny from time to time.


----------



## ari

Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358



The skirt with the blouse look perfect on you!  I love how you wear it with these shoes. It toughens the outfit! The jacket is not going to look good with this skirt.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Not exactly a jacket but in the mood of the gold tweed, trying to find a match for the skirt. Kaki, brown or grey tops.. All seem to match enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428742
> View attachment 3428743
> View attachment 3428744
> 
> What did all of you who bought this style consider else than the perfect C white silk blouse with a black tie or a light cashmire jumper. I wouldn't dare to wear that one on a daily basis..or only if I'm not into cooking or eating saucy things [emoji28]



Dear PQP, I like all 3 options. How about light beige crew neck close fitting top? Cream/off white cotton shirt would look nice too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



Very elegant as usually! Twins on the blouse I like it with this outfit!!


----------



## r0gue

View attachment 3428444

Quirky and edgy[/QUOTE]


Lisab68 said:


> Is that Jessica Chastain in that gorgeous pink and black jacket?  I remember asking about that jacket on this forum and I think someone here said it was like $40k. Oh to be a celebrity and gifted/lent these items.



Yes it's her. I know!!!! These pieces are just divine! Bet it's got that lovely heaviness about it too from all the beading. But hey, us mere mortals will have to suffice with the ready to wear collection. Not really a problem as that's gorgeous too! Oh to be friends with Karl!!! I found this other angle too. Love the Louboutins with that skirt. If you google her name and Chanel she wears it a lot.


----------



## r0gue

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358



The skirt is beautiful! Don't shorten it!! It looks so sophisticated! I'd get a very simple jacket or cardigan to wear with it. You look very Chanel Parisienne! Hope your new Chanel takes to to amazing places!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## r0gue

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604


You look fab! I'd get a pair of funky brogues or sexy Louboutins though. Not sure those shoes go. Def a winning outfit!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

r0gue said:


> You look fab! I'd get a pair of funky brogues or sexy Louboutins though. Not sure those shoes go. Def a winning outfit!!!



Thank you for your suggestion, I'll try it with some CL. Its looks nice with C espadrilles as well.


----------



## Bunnylemon

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



Love your outfit, Ari [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358



Thanks for the photos. Love the top and skirt on you. It's perfection. Don't shorten the skirt. Your SA is right about the pockets. I don't love it with the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Not exactly a jacket but in the mood of the gold tweed, trying to find a match for the skirt. Kaki, brown or grey tops.. All seem to match enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428742
> View attachment 3428743
> View attachment 3428744
> 
> What did all of you who bought this style consider else than the perfect C white silk blouse with a black tie or a light cashmire jumper. I wouldn't dare to wear that one on a daily basis..or only if I'm not into cooking or eating saucy things [emoji28]



These all look great. I am planning to wear black, grey, beige or camel with mine. I think any neutral will work.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



Lovely summer outfit.


----------



## divababe

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358





Pourquoipas said:


> I love the blouse with the skirt and I'd like the skirt shortened a bit for you but I'm no expert and that's only my taste. Mixing two tweeds is tricky. I tried a short black jacket with a long pencil skirt in a previous post and after looking at the pics I brought it for shortening. I think that you could try to put some needles on a shorter seam and do some pics with the same outfit to judge again.



Agree! I think asking the tailors opinion is always helpful. Love this new look!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



Love it! Have you taken it to the cleaners yet? I am dreading it.


----------



## zaraha

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358



I love the first pic on you,  shirt and skirt goes well together.  I think a pair of heel will also look really nice on this skirt.  Prefall jacket is a not a good match with this skirt IMHO.  Have you tried the matching jacket with this skirt?


----------



## zaraha

All ladies looks so good with their Chanel,  I'm little insecure to post my pic on forum,  but I do enjoy everyone's lovely pieces and pics!


----------



## 2v4evaa

Bunnylemon said:


> Hello,
> 
> I decided to go with this look [emoji173]️
> 
> I'm thinking of shortening the skirt length but my SA said that she loves it the way it is and if I want to make it shorter it will change the intended look. And due to the big pockets on the sides, longer length will be better. What do you lovelies think?
> 
> I tried to pair the skirts and blouse with my Paris Rome LBJ, not sure if I like it.
> Regarding the jacket's sleeve length, my SA thinks that we should leave it as it is as it actually looks fine on me. And I finally decided to leave it. Thanks for all your help [emoji173]️[emoji120]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429356
> View attachment 3429357
> View attachment 3429358


Love the blouse with this jacket


----------



## 2v4evaa

the second look on you. It looks young and cool. Its also very versatile. "Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451


I like


----------



## 2v4evaa

Pourquoipas said:


> On the subject of C16 versus Paris in Rome I tried to see the difference in looks and I think the tailoring is nicer on the Rome jacket. The plus of the C16 is the summer lightness.Btw my first slim jeans I bought not sure I'll like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428603
> View attachment 3428604


Love the skinny jeans with both jackets and slinkback shoes. Also love your hermes constance.


----------



## 2v4evaa

UOTE="ari, post: 30496857, member: 38352"]Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3429462

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
What a great outfit for work. You always well put together.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very elegant as usually! Twins on the blouse I like it with this outfit!!


Thank you PQP! The blouse is lovely, do you like yours?


Bunnylemon said:


> Love your outfit, Ari [emoji173]️


Thank you Bunnylemon! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely summer outfit.[/QUOTE
> Thank you PP!
> 
> 
> divababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Have you taken it to the cleaners yet? I am dreading it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Divababe! Not yet - I'm dreading this moment. The pink one is for cleaning and I'm postponing it and still wonder what to do.
> 
> 
> zaraha said:
> 
> 
> 
> All ladies looks so good with their Chanel,  I'm little insecure to post my pic on forum,  but I do enjoy everyone's lovely pieces and pics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> zaraha, please do post your pictures, ladies here are very nice!
> 
> 
> 2v4evaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE="ari, post: 30496857, member: 38352"]Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a great outfit for work. You always well put together.
Click to expand...


Thank you 2v4evaa! I know is a bit boring, but passable for fairly conservative environment.


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> All ladies looks so good with their Chanel,  I'm little insecure to post my pic on forum,  but I do enjoy everyone's lovely pieces and pics!



Please post! I am sure you look fabulous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> All ladies looks so good with their Chanel,  I'm little insecure to post my pic on forum,  but I do enjoy everyone's lovely pieces and pics!



You shouldn't worry everyone is nice and it's helpful for both the poster and the reader to read the comment. I won't follow every advice but most feedback you get is absolutely useful, please post!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PQP! The blouse is lovely, do you like yours?
> 
> Thank you Bunnylemon!
> 
> 
> Thank you 2v4evaa! I know is a bit boring, but passable for fairly conservative environment.



Oh my I love your boring so much.
The blouse is special as it's hand stitched and silk for a fair price and a lovely fit.
Still unsure about the Dior, what do you reckon?
Btw got the tweed velours slingbacks today, gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These all look great. I am planning to wear black, grey, beige or camel with mine. I think any neutral will work.



I guess it works with most neutrals, you're right.
And a thick opaque coloured stocking maybe..


----------



## Pourquoipas

r0gue said:


> View attachment 3429488
> View attachment 3428444
> 
> Quirky and edgy


 

Yes it's her. I know!!!! These pieces are just divine! Bet it's got that lovely heaviness about it too from all the beading. But hey, us mere mortals will have to suffice with the ready to wear collection. Not really a problem as that's gorgeous too! Oh to be friends with Karl!!! I found this other angle too. Love the Louboutins with that skirt. If you google her name and Chanel she wears it a lot.[/QUOTE]

Love the look, not the bra-show though..


----------



## lasttotheparty

divababe said:


> Please post! I am sure you look fabulous!



+1


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh my I love your boring so much.
> The blouse is special as it's hand stitched and silk for a fair price and a lovely fit.
> Still unsure about the Dior, what do you reckon?
> Btw got the tweed velours slingbacks today, gorgeous!!!



I think the Dior skirt is not worth this amount, my boutique had only black with white dots. It is pretty and I have a similar one in black tweed from 2 years ago, part of a suit, the cut is very nice.
Oh, congrats on the slingbacks- first site love!
Btw the KaDeWe boutique was flooded by the kitchen on the 8 floors down to the beautiful boutique. They are closed and still not clear when they'll reopen, as everything was damaged. Beatrix said they still might send thinks we want until they reopen.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I think the Dior skirt is not worth this amount, my boutique had only black with white dots. It is pretty and I have a similar one in black tweed from 2 years ago, part of a suit, the cut is very nice.
> Oh, congrats on the slingbacks- first site love!
> Btw the KaDeWe boutique was flooded by the kitchen on the 8 floors down to the beautiful boutique. They are closed and still not clear when they'll reopen, as everything was damaged. Beatrix said they still might send thinks we want until they reopen.



Oh my, poor Beatrix. That might be why she contacted me about the black Rome suit jacket plus skirt for me but I got that at my local boutique already. 
So glad of my 2tone grey black C slings, last pair in Europe so it seems...
Thank you for confirming my thoughts, Dior skirt will still itch a bit but less so.


----------



## r0gue

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



Wow you look fab! Thanks for sharing!! Treat yourself to a bottle of "beige" to go with the beige!!! A la coco!!


----------



## Lisab68

r0gue said:


> View attachment 3429488
> View attachment 3428444
> 
> Quirky and edgy


 

Yes it's her. I know!!!! These pieces are just divine! Bet it's got that lovely heaviness about it too from all the beading. But hey, us mere mortals will have to suffice with the ready to wear collection. Not really a problem as that's gorgeous too! Oh to be friends with Karl!!! I found this other angle too. Love the Louboutins with that skirt. If you google her name and Chanel she wears it a lot.[/QUOTE]

It's so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hockeymama

ari said:


> PQP, love the skirt, but I think it is a bit long  - I like better shorter skirts on you.
> 
> WOW! this is amazing! congrats! please post modeling pictures! it would be great with this jewellery, but I agree 0 they are too expensive for what they are.
> 
> Please take 2 color ones! they are more interesting!
> 
> Congrats halliehallie! love the color!
> 
> Keep looking!
> 
> I think it looks fine on you!



Thanks for the input. SA found the fall jacket and I'm going with that one. It's with the tailor to accommodate the big chest . . . But I left the sleeves long.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi [emoji4]
> 
> *Update regarding black with grey trim long cardigan*
> 
> I tried it one more time in store earlier today, loving it, but I tried another set of ready to wear and now I'm confuse which one to get. [emoji31]
> 
> I might be able to buy 2, but not all 3 unfortunately. Which one do you think I should get? They are all my style, and I know they are all different but I have no idea which one should I get first and which to buy later.
> 
> View attachment 3428449
> View attachment 3428450
> View attachment 3428451



A warning about the poncho, I have one in that shape by Kristensen du Nord, and it's dangerous because the winged sleeves just above the elbow always catch on door handles.  It's a very strange and unexpected problem, but I've been swung around more than once when the sleeve has caught on a door as I'm walking out.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> A warning about the poncho, I have one in that shape by Kristensen du Nord, and it's dangerous because the winged sleeves just above the elbow always catch on door handles.  It's a very strange and unexpected problem, but I've been swung around more than once when the sleeve has caught on a door as I'm walking out.


  Clothing that needs a warning tag!


----------



## rhm

Have you guys seen the cocoon like tweed coat in grey tones from the Rome collection? I have not been able to find a proper picture of this coat and looking for it in size 34.


----------



## zaraha

Hi guys!  I decided to give this another try,  I went up a size and decided to layer it, so my skin won't itch.  I have to admit this jacket looks amazing,  and the matching pencil skirt, found this fall two tone pearl strand.  Like? [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

zaraha said:


> Hi guys!  I decided to give this another try,  I went up a size and decided to layer it, so my skin won't itch.  I have to admit this jacket looks amazing,  and the matching pencil skirt, found this fall two tone pearl strand.  Like? [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3431320



I like! [emoji7]


----------



## 2v4evaa

[Qthink iTE="zaraha, post: 30502285, member: 399966"]Hi guys!  I decided to give this another try,  I went up a size and decided to layer it, so my skin won't itch.  I have to admit this jacket looks amazing,  and the matching pencil skirt, found this fall two tone pearl strand.  Like? [emoji106]

View attachment 3431320

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I think this jacket it's too nice to refuse and not buying it. I also have very sensitive skin. But it feels fine with me when Im wear it. You will be too busy to looking good than feeling the frabic.


----------



## Vanana

Bunnylemon said:


> Hi Vanana,
> 
> You are so lucky to find the skirt in your size and on sale! I was from Chanel Boutique just now and the skirt was still full price in Australia- $2400!
> 
> I love the jacket, I think it is light, simple but nice. However, when I tried it on it didn't wow me while the Paris Rome LBJ did. It is a light jacket and an easy to wear one. Love the sleeve length, fabric and buttons but not sure about how it was unlined.
> 
> I might buy the skirt if I were you and leave the jacket.
> 
> Good luck [emoji4]



Thank you so much for the input! that was a great price for a Chanel skirt.  It's so weird that I didn't love the pieces individually but love them together!



ailoveresale said:


> I have the 16C jacket and I bought the skirt on sale to match... And I just bought the Rome jacket and matching skirt...
> The 16C jacket is more wearable for more seasons because it is more like a cardigan than a jacket, but because of that, it also seems like it would be difficult to alter more than one size (it is unlined and fastened by these synthetic strips). Also because it is unlined, the tweed snags very easily. So I am finding myself only reaching for it for special occasions. It is a beautiful jacket, but feel it needs to be babied too much. I also honestly don't know how often I'm actually going to wear it with the skirt as a suit, but I bought the skirt because I thought it was a versatile piece by itself.
> Even though the Rome jacket is wool and probably only fall/winter wear for me, I think it seems more sturdy than the 16C so I may end up wearing it more. It is also more tailored/shaped and has a classic fit. I also don't know how often I will wear it as a suit, but probably more often than the 16C. If you really want a classic black suit, I'd probably spend more and get the matching Rome skirt.
> Hope that helps!



Thank you so much for the comment on th fastening by synthetic strips and the potential difficulty in altering! I was very concerned about the hassle and whether or not it would turn out well if altered (and I know for sure I don't like the fit this loose).  As many others have very nicely advised, the altering 2 size especially in this material is high risk...


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> My advice would not to buy bigger size jacket. It is too expensive to make a mistake altering it.
> 
> I don’t have the black C16 jacket – I bought the pink and the beige ones. I’m not fixating on LBJ – actually I think that the beige and cream ones are much more classic than the black.
> 
> I love many styles, but if I can’t wear them in my lifestyle I don’t buy them, so you better stay away from something that you wouldn't use much at that price point.
> if you are a skirt girl - get the skirt!
> look at these jackets - you might like them more as the are classic and have that wow factor that you are looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428398
> View attachment 3428399
> View attachment 3428400



Thanks so much Ari! I was so exhausted the last few nights and kept passing out   In fact if the jacket was in the pink/beige (and the right size) I would have bought it already. The pictures you posted REALLY helped me decide against this purchase.  The reason is looking at these photos remind me of how many more classic Chanel jacket I really would love to own and don't have yet so I should really acquire the pieces I like rather than just something I like but not sure about (along with the hassle of altering 2 sizes down). I LOVE every one of these but I must say, the silhouette and style of the last one is something I need in a light color (or a nice bright navy) with a fun contrasting trim!!!


----------



## Vanana

Karenaellen said:


> I just bought this jacket on the big side from VC, tags still attached.  I agree it's not as "wow" as the Rome LBJ, but I love the design; it is very sophisticated and subtle.  It is beautifully made, and I like the subtle modern aesthetic.  I think it will look great if dressed to accentuate the design features -- I plan to pair with modern sleek shapes.    I bought the Cocometric black shoes from the runway on major clearance that will look good with it.  I am long limbed, so the fact that it's oversized is fine, because the arms are still quite short on me.  I will eventually have the body tailored to be more slim, but I'm fine with it for now because I don't want to part with it to the seamstress quite yet.



Very lucky!!!! congrats on the great find! I like it too and that's why it's so difficult  However, the item being 2 sizes bigger, at regular price, and also the fact that I don't have many Chanel jackets yet and Ari's post reminded me that there were very specific styles/colors that I truly would love to have first that I decided to prioritize and forego this one. I'm sure some other very lucky lady is going to score this set!


----------



## Vanana

divababe said:


> I think everyone covered everything. I have both the black and the beige, I get compliments on both. I did worry that they will snag and such, but after spending the money buying them, I wear them (a lot) and I don't baby anything I own. I can actually wear both most of the year, so I got both and truly love them. I am pretty business formal at work, so I wanted a light jacket that I can wear to work. These 16c jackets are the perfect weight. I also have traveled with them and wore them casually. I got the black skirt on sale like you. I wanted a set because I do plan to wear as a set. I need mine alter because it doesn't perfect right now. I would not have bought the skirt if not on sale because I normally reach for pants. The fall black jacket which I also have is more fitted. I think that's what you felt the difference when tried them on.
> 
> It sounds like you don't love the cruise so don't get it! While it is super popular and you have found a better black jacket? Don't let the SA tell you differently. Sometimes it looks better on others than ourselves and we just need to remember why we don't buy it. Good luck with your decision!



Thanks Divababe for taking the time to share your thoughts and help!  It's such a great jacket and I wish I can give myself enough justification to buy it  In the end the altering down 2 sizes plus being at full price, plus remembering that there were yet quite a few jackets I have in mind not yet acquires, I decided to be "good" for now, but hopefully not for long!  Agree it is the perfect weight and hence versatility!!!  You're right I do like the jacket to be more fitted and tailored. I find that It really made all the difference when it comes to jackets/cardigans, especially when I am paying this much for an item that I want to use to really elevate the outfit.  The current size (too big) looked sloppy on me and detract rather than elevate, and I really don't want the hassle of altering... therefore I will continue to admire this beautiful jacket in the mod shots of you ladies and will dream of more Chanel jackets (hopefully in style colors I have in mind) in the coming seasons!

thanks again for your time to help!!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462


very classy as always!


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> Hi guys!  I decided to give this another try,  I went up a size and decided to layer it, so my skin won't itch.  I have to admit this jacket looks amazing,  and the matching pencil skirt, found this fall two tone pearl strand.  Like? [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3431320



Love this set, congrats!


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Thanks Divababe for taking the time to share your thoughts and help!  It's such a great jacket and I wish I can give myself enough justification to buy it  In the end the altering down 2 sizes plus being at full price, plus remembering that there were yet quite a few jackets I have in mind not yet acquires, I decided to be "good" for now, but hopefully not for long!  Agree it is the perfect weight and hence versatility!!!  You're right I do like the jacket to be more fitted and tailored. I find that It really made all the difference when it comes to jackets/cardigans, especially when I am paying this much for an item that I want to use to really elevate the outfit.  The current size (too big) looked sloppy on me and detract rather than elevate, and I really don't want the hassle of altering... therefore I will continue to admire this beautiful jacket in the mod shots of you ladies and will dream of more Chanel jackets (hopefully in style colors I have in mind) in the coming seasons!
> 
> thanks again for your time to help!!


I think you made the right decision, however, the strips inside the jacket are patent leather according to the SA and the jacket can be altered.  I made mine smaller, but it was a minor adjustment.  I am not a fan of huge alterations and having just said that, I just took the navy airline jacket back to have it made smaller and that is going to be more than a minor adjustment.  Why is it that you mirror at home tells you much more than the mirror at the boutique?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think you made the right decision, however, the strips inside the jacket are patent leather according to the SA and the jacket can be altered.  I made mine smaller, but it was a minor adjustment.  I am not a fan of huge alterations and having just said that, I just took the navy airline jacket back to have it made smaller and that is going to be more than a minor adjustment.  Why is it that you mirror at home tells you much more than the mirror at the boutique?



Patent leather?? Looks like silicone.
The mirror at the boutique is slimming and the light is very tinted. I always look better there !


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you PbP, hermesBB and ailoversale for your kind comments
> 
> I'm a fan of the slingbacks, I ordered my third pair now in grey/black.
> You can find them in size C sometimes, the toe box is larger for comfort. It' s a shoe that takes me through the day easily but not for a whole day of running errands. They keep up quite well. I have one in 38,5 ( normally I need38) but prefer my normal size in C cut.
> I saw the beige black and the black patent leather in boutique yesterday. The patent has been there some time, the two-tones sell as warm buns...


 


ari said:


> Please take 2 color ones! they are more interesting!
> !


Thank you Pourquoipas and ari, I ended up getting the beige/black!  They just look more "special" and very CHANEL.  I ended up actually sizing down to 37.5 as the 38 was too big - I think it has a longer toe box than their other styles as I normally wear a 38.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a matter of personal preference but textbook length is to the base of the thumb. I personally prefer mine just at the distal aspect of the wrist bone as you describe.


 


Bunnylemon said:


> Hi divababe, I haven't tailored my LBJ either. After I read the kind inputs from the others from this thread I was thinking if I should alter the length [emoji848]
> 
> Mine looks like this.
> 
> View attachment 3427895


 
I tried mine on again at the store and even though it came to the base of the thumb, I decided to shorten the sleeves just a tiny bit to the "distal aspect of the wrist bone" (in physician speak as PbP says  ), so I can comfortably look at my watch, etc.  Will post pics when I get it back!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Patent leather?? Looks like silicone.
> The mirror at the boutique is slimming and the light is very tinted. I always look better there !


That is what they told me.  Really, I don't believe everything they tell me, but the idea had to come from someplace.

The "distal aspect" is a very popular destination for sleeve endings.  I use that one myself


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas and ari, I ended up getting the beige/black!  They just look more "special" and very CHANEL.  I ended up actually sizing down to 37.5 as the 38 was too big - I think it has a longer toe box than their other styles as I normally wear a 38.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried mine on again at the store and even though it came to the base of the thumb, I decided to shorten the sleeves just a tiny bit to the "distal aspect of the wrist bone" (in physician speak as PbP says  ), so I can comfortably look at my watch, etc.  Will post pics when I get it back!



The beige slingbacks are the best! The tweed size larger, you really have to try indeed and unfortunately If you size up a tiny bit they slip off. But then,,,with an imaginary endlessly elegant bend backwards I slip them back on my Achilles tendon , to say it with my own medical terms[emoji856][emoji76] and simply enjoy [emoji847] the style.
Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> That is what they told me.  Really, I don't believe everything they tell me, but the idea had to come from someplace.
> 
> The "distal aspect" is a very popular destination for sleeve endings.  I use that one myself



Very interesting this is fun, how could this possibly be patent leather?? I asked recently what was the exact qualification for a tweed to be Lesage, does it have to come out of their Atelier to qualify,that's all, is there any more complicated weaving involved ? Do they shop all their tweeds elsewhere if it's not Lesage, I got NO answer. Ignorance or policy ?
I love to have an eye on my watch as well. Function>Looks is the equation[emoji13]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Very interesting this is fun, how could this possibly be patent leather?? I asked recently what was the exact qualification for a tweed to be Lesage, does it have to come out of their Atelier to qualify,that's all, is there any more complicated weaving involved ? Do they shop all their tweeds elsewhere if it's not Lesage, I got NO answer. Ignorance or policy ?
> I love to have an eye on my watch as well. Function>Looks is the equation[emoji13]


My understanding is that the Lesage is all done by hand i.e. a person working the loom.  This is how they get the interesting bits woven in like chiffon or ribbons.  The problem is that some people refer to ALL Chanel fabric as Lesage and I don't believe that to be true.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> My understanding is that the Lesage is all done by hand i.e. a person working the loom.  This is how they get the interesting bits woven in like chiffon or ribbons.  The problem is that some people refer to ALL Chanel fabric as Lesage and I don't believe that to be true.




This is exactly my understanding, complex tweeds made on a loom but standard tweeds are industrial-made weaves and might come from anywhere,


----------



## ScarceNot

I'm admittedly a little behind the times on my Chanel collecting, but I thought Lesage was the embroiderer and the tweeds were Linton?


----------



## ScarceNot

Just want to chime in here that my Paris in Rome little black jacket's sleeves need taking up too, but I love it so much, I don't want to be seperated from it for that long!
Besides, when I bend my elbows, it's just right!


----------



## gracekelly

ScarceNot said:


> I'm admittedly a little behind the times on my Chanel collecting, but I thought Lesage was the embroiderer and the tweeds were Linton?


Lesage does embroidery and fabric.  They started to produce the fabric in 1998 at the request of Lagerfeld.  Apparently Coco Chanel did not use Lesage as she felt the house was too closely identified with Schiaparelli.  I believe that Linton does a more traditional looking tweed than Lesage.


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> Lesage does embroidery and fabric.  They started to produce the fabric in 1998 at the request of Lagerfeld.  Apparently Coco Chanel did not use Lesage as she felt the house was too closely identified with Schiaparelli.  I believe that Linton does a more traditional looking tweed than Lesage.



That's very cool info. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bunnylemon

ScarceNot said:


> Just want to chime in here that my Paris in Rome little black jacket's sleeves need taking up too, but I love it so much, I don't want to be seperated from it for that long!
> Besides, when I bend my elbows, it's just right!



Take a pic of it on and perhaps we can help? [emoji4]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Patent leather?? Looks like silicone.
> The mirror at the boutique is slimming and the light is very tinted. I always look better there !





Pourquoipas said:


> Patent leather?? Looks like silicone.
> The mirror at the boutique is slimming and the light is very tinted. I always look better there !



Take a look at the fabric label in the jacket.  The strips are not leather.  Good thing too, because leather would be bulky and ruin the lay of the jacket.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Patent leather?? Looks like silicone.
> The mirror at the boutique is slimming and the light is very tinted. I always look better there !



For those who had their 16c unlined Classic jacket altered, can you please post or pm me a pic of the interior where the alteration was done so I can see the technique that was used?  Did they make separate darts or did they open up and then restore the existing silicone-covered seams somehow? No worries, I'm not going to do it myself, I just want to be informed about how it has been effectively done when talking with the seamstress.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Take a look at the fabric label in the jacket.  The strips are not leather.  Good thing too, because leather would be bulky and ruin the lay of the jacket.


The label actually says "Doublure:  silk"  Since there is no silk lining in the jacket, I would say it is a generic label.   The fabric for the jacket is cotton and nylon for the stretch.   They never say "metal" on the label for the chain, so why would they say anything about the tape?  I honestly don't know what the tape is, and I only know what I was told by the SA.  I did see that it was sewn on with tiny stitching.  I doubt that a non-Chanel tailor is going to put it back, but you never know.  Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> For those who had their 16c unlined Classic jacket altered, can you please post or pm me a pic of the interior where the alteration was done so I can see the technique that was used?  Did they make separate darts or did they open up and then restore the existing silicone-covered seams somehow? No worries, I'm not going to do it myself, I just want to be informed about how it has been effectively done when talking with the seamstress.



The tailor at my Chanel boutique did separate darts but they are finished beautifully. There are no tough edges.


----------



## maryg1

Stupid question, I've seen that some jackets are lined and some not. Is it a difference for seasons? I.e. Lined in Winter, unlined in Summer? 
Sorry for the question, but I don't own any Chanel jacket and I've started looking to buy a preowned one


----------



## EmileH

maryg1 said:


> Stupid question, I've seen that some jackets are lined and some not. Is it a difference for seasons? I.e. Lined in Winter, unlined in Summer?
> Sorry for the question, but I don't own any Chanel jacket and I've started looking to buy a preowned one



Most of the jackets are lined. The cruise jacket that we keep mentioning is an exception, it's almost a cross between a cardigan and a jacket, and yes I think it is intended for warmer weather. I don't know of any other unlined Chanel jackets but I M not an expert,


----------



## maryg1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Most of the jackets are lined. The cruise jacket that we keep mentioning is an exception, it's almost a cross between a cardigan and a jacket, and yes I think it is intended for warmer weather. I don't know of any other unlined Chanel jackets but I M not an expert,


Thanks! I've seen one on Vestiarie Collective and I was curious about the difference.
Any good suggestion for a newbie searching for a preloved jacket but who can't spend big figures?
I already know that I don't want a total black jacket because I black doesn't suit me, I prefer beige, white, or other colors.
What should I look for? What red flags should I avoid when searching for a Chanel jacket?


----------



## EmileH

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! I've seen one on Vestiarie Collective and I was curious about the difference.
> Any good suggestion for a newbie searching for a preloved jacket but who can't spend big figures?
> I already know that I don't want a total black jacket because I black doesn't suit me, I prefer beige, white, or other colors.
> What should I look for? What red flags should I avoid when searching for a Chanel jacket?



I would look for sites that allow returns or stores where you can see the items in person. Sites like vestiaire that don't take returns are a bit risky, people often overestimate condition. Plus as you see many people alter their jackets. So you can't go by the size on the tag. You will want to try things on.


----------



## ladysarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would look for sites that allow returns or stores where you can see the items in person. Sites like vestiaire that don't take returns are a bit risky, people often overestimate condition. _Plus as you see many people alter their jackets. So you can't go by the size on the tag. You will want to try things on_.


this! Very important point, it is impossible to buy a jacket without trying it on, plus it may need some sort of alteration. For that sort of money' we should expect perfection. Here is an old Cardigan of mine, ( it's part of a twinset, ) Cardigans are easier, but in my view still need to be tried on.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3433651


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> this! Very important point, it is impossible to buy a jacket without trying it on, plus it may need some sort of alteration. For that sort of money' we should expect perfection. Here is an old Cardigan of mine, ( it's part of a twinset, ) Cardigans are easier, but in my view still need to be tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433651



This is so beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! I've seen one on Vestiarie Collective and I was curious about the difference.
> Any good suggestion for a newbie searching for a preloved jacket but who can't spend big figures?
> I already know that I don't want a total black jacket because I black doesn't suit me, I prefer beige, white, or other colors.
> What should I look for? What red flags should I avoid when searching for a Chanel jacket?



If therealreal ships outside of US it might be a great source for you. They accept returns. They also provide measures so you can gauge. Also equally important as others have said, do research on tailors, maybe your local boutique will recommend someone? My sa said They used to do two fittings as a matter of course to talk to the care and precision required. It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Baglover121

ladysarah said:


> this! Very important point, it is impossible to buy a jacket without trying it on, plus it may need some sort of alteration. For that sort of money' we should expect perfection. Here is an old Cardigan of mine, ( it's part of a twinset, ) Cardigans are easier, but in my view still need to be tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433651



Gorgeous ladysarah,


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> The label actually says "Doublure:  silk"  Since there is no silk lining in the jacket, I would say it is a generic label.   The fabric for the jacket is cotton and nylon for the stretch.   They never say "metal" on the label for the chain, so why would they say anything about the tape?  I honestly don't know what the tape is, and I only know what I was told by the SA.  I did see that it was sewn on with tiny stitching.  I doubt that a non-Chanel tailor is going to put it back, but you never know.  Good luck![/QUOTE





gracekelly said:


> The label actually says "Doublure:  silk"  Since there is no silk lining in the jacket, I would say it is a generic label.   The fabric for the jacket is cotton and nylon for the stretch.   They never say "metal" on the label for the chain, so why would they say anything about the tape?  I honestly don't know what the tape is, and I only know what I was told by the SA.  I did see that it was sewn on with tiny stitching.  I doubt that a non-Chanel tailor is going to put it back, but you never know.  Good luck!



Hmm, good point.  I was interpreting the nylon on the tag as referring to the plasticky strips, and the silk referring to the binding on the strips.  I do think there would be mention of leather if it was used in the jacket, because that changes the dry cleaning process substantially.


----------



## maryg1

doloresmia said:


> If therealreal ships outside of US it might be a great source for you. They accept returns. They also provide measures so you can gauge. Also equally important as others have said, do research on tailors, maybe your local boutique will recommend someone? My sa said They used to do two fittings as a matter of course to talk to the care and precision required. It makes a huge difference.


Thanks! I'll keep an eye on TheRealreal, they have good prices. If the jacket doesn't fit I could always think about reselling it - I live near one of the most important vintage consignment shops in Italy


----------



## Hed Kandi

ari said:


> I think it would look better with wide leg pants, here with a bag))) I don't have a pastel color bag, but the white B looks good too.


Missed the boat on this!!! Can anyone remember the retail price? Will have to go through resellers but need a ball park of the cost.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ladysarah

Hed Kandi said:


> Missed the boat on this!!! Can anyone remember the retail price? Will have to go through resellers but need a ball park of the cost.  Thanks in advance!


The pink unlined jacket was around £2000, it was very popular and I am fairly certain Chanel will bring something similar next spring collection....


----------



## divababe

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! I've seen one on Vestiarie Collective and I was curious about the difference.
> Any good suggestion for a newbie searching for a preloved jacket but who can't spend big figures?
> I already know that I don't want a total black jacket because I black doesn't suit me, I prefer beige, white, or other colors.
> What should I look for? What red flags should I avoid when searching for a Chanel jacket?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would look for sites that allow returns or stores where you can see the items in person. Sites like vestiaire that don't take returns are a bit risky, people often overestimate condition. Plus as you see many people alter their jackets. So you can't go by the size on the tag. You will want to try things on.



Agree with PP if you want to buy pre loved. If you are not an experience pre loved items buyer, I would say to save up for a brand new one. I am a bit weird about buying pre loved items and even if it's gently worn and you always run into a risk of it being not authentic (most reputable sites sometimes have those items because of many super fakes). Be extremely careful!


----------



## gracekelly

Hed Kandi said:


> Missed the boat on this!!! Can anyone remember the retail price? Will have to go through resellers but need a ball park of the cost.  Thanks in advance!


It was $4600 USD


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> this! Very important point, it is impossible to buy a jacket without trying it on, plus it may need some sort of alteration. For that sort of money' we should expect perfection. Here is an old Cardigan of mine, ( it's part of a twinset, ) Cardigans are easier, but in my view still need to be tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433651


 Great cardigan!


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> The pink unlined jacket was around £2000, it was very popular and I am fairly certain Chanel will bring something similar next spring collection....



I hope you are right that they bring something similar back next year. They seem very focused on the bottom line so they probably will. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ailoveresale

I am crossing my fingers for another classic white jacket... After the pre-fall black, cruise, and airline, I have enough black jackets!


----------



## Vintage Leather

maryg1 said:


> Thanks! I've seen one on Vestiarie Collective and I was curious about the difference.
> Any good suggestion for a newbie searching for a preloved jacket but who can't spend big figures?
> I already know that I don't want a total black jacket because I black doesn't suit me, I prefer beige, white, or other colors.
> What should I look for? What red flags should I avoid when searching for a Chanel jacket?



One of the things that is critical when looking at pre-loved is that most Chanel jackets are altered.  
Try it on! Try it on!  Try it on!

I would try to hold off on buying online.  If you do, buy online, make sure you can do returns.  And it's always better to size up and cut down.

What makes a Chanel jacket exceptional is the way it fits.  It will never look or feel luxurious if it doesn't fit perfectly.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I am crossing my fingers for another classic white jacket... After the pre-fall black, cruise, and airline, I have enough black jackets!


He does a white jacket with a  trim fairly regularly.   I would like to see this in a cardigan style similar to the Cruise 2016 jacket.  There is a white jacket with trim in the Cuba collection, but it is super super expensive.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> He does a white jacket with a  trim fairly regularly.   I would like to see this in a cardigan style similar to the Cruise 2016 jacket.  There is a white jacket with trim in the Cuba collection, but it is super super expensive.



I would love that too - something in cotton, lightweight, and classic in shape. The Cuba one  to me looks too much like a white denim jacket with Trix for trim...


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> He does a white jacket with a  trim fairly regularly.   I would like to see this in a cardigan style similar to the Cruise 2016 jacket.  There is a white jacket with trim in the Cuba collection, but it is super super expensive.


I have my eyes on that one.. what is "super expensive"??? so afraid to ask, but must...


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> I would love that too - something in cotton, lightweight, and classic in shape. The Cuba one  to me looks too much like a white denim jacket with Trix for trim...



There is one classic white jacket coming out for resort 2017. But I was told it's a lot more expensive than the Rome LBJ.


----------



## ailoveresale

hermesBB said:


> There is one classic white jacket coming out for resort 2017. But I was told it's a lot more expensive than the Rome LBJ.
> 
> View attachment 3434167



This is the one I was referring to with "Trix for the trim." Sorry if anyone else loves it, just my opinion! [emoji847]. If they make it more RTW than runway, I may change my tune. But the way it looks now, it's just not my cup of tea...


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> This is the one I was referring to with "Trix for the trim." Sorry if anyone else loves it, just my opinion! [emoji847]. If they make it more RTW than runway, I may change my tune. But the way it looks now, it's just not my cup of tea...



I hear you. I wasn't too impressed with it when my SA showed me some detailed photos and the price isn't that pretty either.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> This is the one I was referring to with "Trix for the trim." Sorry if anyone else loves it, just my opinion! [emoji847]. If they make it more RTW than runway, I may change my tune. But the way it looks now, it's just not my cup of tea...



It wouldn't be any fun if we all liked the same things. I like it. But I won't pay a very high price for a white jacket. I'm hoping for a beige lightweight jacket. I did not love the fabric of this year's beige/ gold.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It wouldn't be any fun if we all liked the same things. I like it. But I won't pay a very high price for a white jacket. I'm hoping for a beige lightweight jacket. I did not love the fabric of this year's beige/ gold.



I like it too, 
My SA showed me the act one looks, and there is a white double breasted jacket, in boucle I think, lots of lovely jackets and coats
But the pièce de resistance is a gorgeous navy jacket with pearl beading all over and striped collar . Looks gorgeous


----------



## Hed Kandi

ladysarah said:


> The pink unlined jacket was around £2000, it was very popular and I am fairly certain Chanel will bring something similar next spring collection....


Thanks ladysarah for both! Will hold out then! Found a reseller on VC but the price is about £3K - ouch!


----------



## Hed Kandi

ladysarah said:


> The pink unlined jacket was around £2000, it was very popular and I am fairly certain Chanel will bring something similar next spring collection....


Thanks ladysarah for both! Will hold out then! Found a reseller on VC but the price is about £3K - ouch!


gracekelly said:


> It was $4600 USD


Thanks gracekelly! Not so bad then...


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> I like it too,
> My SA showed me the act one looks, and there is a white double breasted jacket, in boucle I think, lots of lovely jackets and coats
> But the pièce de resistance is a gorgeous navy jacket with pearl beading all over and striped collar . Looks gorgeous



Sounds gorgeous!

I am waiting to see how these come out in person for spring ~~~


----------



## hermesBB

This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Sounds gorgeous!
> 
> I am waiting to see how these come out in person for spring ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3434373
> 
> View attachment 3434374
> 
> View attachment 3434375



Love the vest but probably not enough to buy it especially since I have a blue jacket. I don't find vests very useful. 

I like the fabric on the white jacket. Just not enough to pay $10000 for it. I wore a white dress last week for the first time. Sure enough a pen fell on it. White is a magnet for stains.


----------



## ailoveresale

hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379



It looks better in the close up, but the 10k drops it down even further in my book! [emoji13]


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the vest but probably not enough to buy it especially since I have a blue jacket. I don't find vests very useful.
> 
> I like the fabric on the white jacket. Just not enough to pay $10000 for it. I wore a white dress last week for the first time. Sure enough a pen fell on it. White is a magnet for stains.



Usually if I wear something pristinely white, I am guaranteed to have something with tomato sauce that day  [emoji85]


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> It looks better in the close up, but the 10k drops it down even further in my book! [emoji13]



The price indeed is a huge bummer ~~~


----------



## hermesBB

I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks. 
Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> 
> View attachment 3434401



It's beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

Yes that is the white jacket and it looks good to me, but agreed that the price is too much.  They could come up with a modified version for less money.  Time will tell.

Not really thrilled by the vest.  It looks like jackets I have in my closet minus the sleeves.  Not unique enough for me, though in my climate, the concept of a vest is intriguing.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Sounds gorgeous!
> 
> I am waiting to see how these come out in person for spring ~~~
> 
> View attachment 3434373
> 
> View attachment 3434374
> 
> View attachment 3434375





hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379





hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> 
> View attachment 3434401



HermesBB, thank you for these pictures- very interesting Intel! 
I'm sure you can pull of that vest! What about on bare arms? 
I love that white jacket, but the price is [emoji15] and my fear of dry cleaners, but never say never, right?
That lady with the cardi looks so fab! I'll most probably look like a middle age peasant.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> this! Very important point, it is impossible to buy a jacket without trying it on, plus it may need some sort of alteration. For that sort of money' we should expect perfection. Here is an old Cardigan of mine, ( it's part of a twinset, ) Cardigans are easier, but in my view still need to be tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433651



Ladysarah, I love this cardigan on you!


----------



## ari

well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



No question. It's beautiful on you.


----------



## ari

Just for fun - such a classy lady!
romy schneider wearing Chanel
	

		
			
		

		
	







I'm watching and old movies with her.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No question. It's beautiful on you.



Thank you PP!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the vest but probably not enough to buy it especially since I have a blue jacket. I don't find vests very useful.
> 
> I like the fabric on the white jacket. Just not enough to pay $10000 for it. I wore a white dress last week for the first time. Sure enough a pen fell on it. White is a magnet for stains.



Think the same, vests don't have any place in my wardrobe. Always look as if they forgot the arms on me
The white would be nice but not nice enough for that price, I hope they'll do a cheaper clone with less chi-chi and normal shoulders[emoji111]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> 
> View attachment 3434401



I'd love this cardi to wear with my red bag as well!
But I must agree with Ari it would not by far look as good on me!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



I love the combo and I'll wear mine as well..
You found a good belt to make the waist look even better I see!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.



What a good idea, love these old films but they hardly ever come back on TV! Must search the web,,


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.


The black belt and the white blouse are perfect and break it up for a great look!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.


Beautiful The best thing about her as a model is that she has the figure of a "normal" person.  Not a skeleton.


----------



## Myrkur

Baglover121 said:


> Hello lovelies, this thread moves so fast! It's difficult to catch up, I've been away on holiday, Still managed get a little something from Chanel RTW ,naturally.
> Not a jacket but this sweater, that I had my eyes on ever since they showed the pieces back in Rome,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425941
> 
> 
> I did try the necklace thing on,and almost bought it, but I thought the price was too much for costume jewellery, though It looked very unique, a true standout piece, but still..I'd rather  get a more useful piece of ready to wear,



Such a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



You look beautiful as always Ari!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



This is so well put together! Lovely as always Ari!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> HermesBB, thank you for these pictures- very interesting Intel!
> I'm sure you can pull of that vest! What about on bare arms?
> I love that white jacket, but the price is [emoji15] and my fear of dry cleaners, but never say never, right?
> That lady with the cardi looks so fab! I'll most probably look like a middle age peasant.



Thanks Ari. I imagine the vest might be more useful with a white shirt for warmer climate like SoCal. But I will have to try it on to see. 

I am also debating on this one, not the classic style jacket but I like the light pastel color and the shape looks fun and easy to wear. What do you think?


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Ari. I imagine the vest might be more useful with a white shirt for warmer climate like SoCal. But I will have to try it on to see.
> 
> I am also debating on this one, not the classic style jacket but I like the light pastel color and the shape looks fun and easy to wear. What do you think?
> View attachment 3434609


I have the feeling that this is really a double breasted jacket and she is wearing it wide open to display the tee.  I think that Ari has a similar jacket from 1 year ago and she has posted pix of it on the thread.


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> HermesBB, you have a great sense of style, positive you wear it better,
> 
> View attachment 3434401





ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



Absolutely gorgeous, Ari



ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.



Ahhh! Romy, just love her!


----------



## ladysarah

Thank you ladies for your very kind comments. I like the ease of the cardigan, which suits more my lifestyle than a structured item. I think CHANEL will bring more designs similar to the pink unlined one, ( this is just a prediction I have no Intel!) because so many of us have more casual wardrobes. Having said that,  I simply LOVE the classic jackets with the double silk lining. Putting them on is like a religious experience!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Thank you ladies for your very kind comments. I like the ease of the cardigan, which suits more my lifestyle than a structured item. I think CHANEL will bring more designs similar to the pink unlined one, ( this is just a prediction I have no Intel!) because so many of us have more casual wardrobes. Having said that,  I simply LOVE the classic jackets with the double silk lining. Putting them on is like a religious experience!



You're right to love both styles and I suppose we'll all end up wearing our cardi's more. May I suggest to issue a silk-lined cardigan. I have one (no Chanel) made of wool and I can wear it on my bare skin, lovely! Although that might not be needed with cashmire but I'd certainly love that on summer cardigans! On premium RTW that would be a nice touch, don't you think?


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.


That's a lovely jacket! It would still look contemporary worn today with jeans! In fact it looks unstructured, though I don't think it is, it's just super perfect tailoring moulding to the body...


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful The best thing about her as a model is that she has the figure of a "normal" person.  Not a skeleton.



It makes me sad all those ladies are long gone and I hope they were happy regardless of their harsh lives!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.



Love these pics!  Also please share names of movies. [emoji8]


----------



## ScarceNot

zaraha said:


> Also please share names of movies. [emoji8]


My favorite Romy Schneider movie is "Good Neighbor Sam".


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379



Thanks for sharing! The vest is cute and I hope theres a jacket in same color! I am so clumsy that I can't keep my whites or cream colors clean at all, so I won't be getting any expensive white or cream color items! I do like the jacket thought but as everyone mentioned, not sure about the price...


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> 
> View attachment 3434401



I am sure you look as fabulous! Love the cardi with the red Chanel bag! Can't wait to see more of your grey one!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



Love it! You look great as always!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379


I like this piece as a pretty object but it doesn't have a place in my wardrobe, especially at that price.


----------



## zaraha

ScarceNot said:


> My favorite Romy Schneider movie is "Good Neighbor Sam".



Thank you!  Going to watch it and get some jacket inspirations!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



Ari you never failed to wow us, with your well put together outfits, Very classy! [emoji173]️


----------



## Antonia

ari said:


> Just for fun - such a classy lady!
> romy schneider wearing Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3434515
> View attachment 3434516
> View attachment 3434517
> View attachment 3434518
> View attachment 3434519
> 
> I'm watching and old movies with her.



Wow, I love the jacket in the 3rd picture.  Thanks for sharing these photos!  I would love to see more older black and white celeb photos like these.  Just proves how timeless Chanel really is.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.


Great job pulling off a belt!  I love them, but I'm too short waisted.


----------



## ailoveresale

This isn't a full mod shot, but I'm wearing my cruise jacket today with two tone sling backs...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> This isn't a full mod shot, but I'm wearing my cruise jacket today with two tone sling backs...
> View attachment 3435380



Beautiful. We are watch twins too except mine has a black band. I can see a bit of your shoes. Glad they worked out for you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> This isn't a full mod shot, but I'm wearing my cruise jacket today with two tone sling backs...
> View attachment 3435380



Lovely c16 in action and Cartier
Remember my driving lessons 30 years ago, don't grab the steering wheel inside[emoji33]but we all do![emoji12]


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the vest but probably not enough to buy it especially since I have a blue jacket. I don't find vests very useful.
> 
> I like the fabric on the white jacket. Just not enough to pay $10000 for it. I wore a white dress last week for the first time. Sure enough a pen fell on it. White is a magnet for stains.



Seems like my love for the white jacket is diminishing already... especially at that price point! Maybe I'll hit the jackpot with a gorgeous navy with nice color contrast trim first... *goals*


----------



## Vanana

View attachment 3434401

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOT[/QUOTE]


ari said:


> View attachment 3434442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well suited for work. I had my doubts that the suit will look too busy, but now I don't feel this way, maybe I got used to it.



Love it! the belt really accentuated the outfit well!!! LOVE!


----------



## rhm

hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379



Wow this jacket was on my wish list but the close-up is just not doing it for me. What the heck is going on on the shoulders???

I am not too happy with both the upcoming Fall and Resort. Maybe this is a sign that I should spend more of my funds on Rome pieces....


----------



## veeleigh

ari said:


> Today- my beige C16 jacket ready for work [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429462



LOVE this jacket. Do you know if it's still available and if so, how much it cost?  

TIA!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. We are watch twins too except mine has a black band. I can see a bit of your shoes. Glad they worked out for you.



Watch twins! [emoji4]. This watch was a generous gift from my in laws, it's so classic, love it.



Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely c16 in action and Cartier
> Remember my driving lessons 30 years ago, don't grab the steering wheel inside[emoji33]but we all do![emoji12]



Thank you! [emoji16] 
Here is a full action shot:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Watch twins! [emoji4]. This watch was a generous gift from my in laws, it's so classic, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji16]
> Here is a full action shot:



Beautiful classic and practical outfit. I love it.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I love the combo and I'll wear mine as well..
> You found a good belt to make the waist look even better I see!


Thank You *PQP,* the reasdon I wore the belt was that I was so fat that morning that I couldn't close up the zipper. LOL! Usually I would have worn the collier de chien belt -  black SHW, but I had a meeting and didn't want to scare the people. 


gracekelly said:


> The black belt and the white blouse are perfect and break it up for a great look!


thank you *Gracekelly*!


Myrkur said:


> You look beautiful as always Ari!


thank you *Myrkur *!


hermesBB said:


> This is so well put together! Lovely as always Ari!


Thank you *HermesBB*!


hermesBB said:


> Thanks Ari. I imagine the vest might be more useful with a white shirt for warmer climate like SoCal. But I will have to try it on to see.
> 
> I am also debating on this one, not the classic style jacket but I like the light pastel color and the shape looks fun and easy to wear. What do you think?
> View attachment 3434609


I love the colors, but I'm not sure about the huge lapels. I do have somewhat similar color jacket, it really goes with everything


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I have the feeling that this is really a double breasted jacket and she is wearing it wide open to display the tee.  I think that Ari has a similar jacket from 1 year ago and she has posted pix of it on the thread.



Yes, it is similar 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I bit different in style, but if worn open might look like this one.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Ari
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh! Romy, just love her!


thank you *Baglover*!


zaraha said:


> Love these pics!  Also please share names of movies. [emoji8]


I was watching Une histoire simple, but love her in Les innocents aux mains sales and many others.


zaraha said:


> Ari you never failed to wow us, with your well put together outfits, Very classy! [emoji173]️


thank you *Zahara*!


Karenaellen said:


> Great job pulling off a belt!  I love them, but I'm too short waisted.


thank you *Karenaellen*


ailoveresale said:


> This isn't a full mod shot, but I'm wearing my cruise jacket today with two tone sling backs...
> View attachment 3435380





Vanana said:


> View attachment 3434401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT




Love it! the belt really accentuated the outfit well!!! LOVE![/QUOTE]
*Vanana *Thank you*!*


veeleigh said:


> LOVE this jacket. Do you know if it's still available and if so, how much it cost?
> 
> TIA!!


*veeleigh*, thank you. I'm afaid it is sold out. I'll check ou the price later as I conveniently forgot it ...


ailoveresale said:


> Watch twins! [emoji4]. This watch was a generous gift from my in laws, it's so classic, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji16]
> Here is a full action shot:


ailoveresale, great outfit! love the jacket with the pumps.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank You *PQP,* the reasdon I wore the belt was that I was so fat that morning that I couldn't close up the zipper. LOL! Usually I would have worn the collier de chien belt -  black SHW, but I had a meeting and didn't want to scare the people.:
> Too funny, this skirt is a real problem on the last  2 cm to close if you put it on after a good meal!
> Will help to keep our size[emoji12]
> I almost never wear my collier de chien belt ( it's gold) I fear to look like a roman gladiator not SM[emoji13] it's a love hate thing .,


----------



## ari

hahaha! this is so funny, it is a bit SM! it also makes this noise when I walk... the 
Dominatrix is coming ..


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Yes, it is similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436252
> 
> I bit different in style, but if worn open might look like this one.



Actually the color is less intense, more like in this picture


----------



## 2v4evaa

ari love this jacket with light skinny jeans. Young and fresh look.


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> I posted my newly acquired grey cardigan a few days back. This is the same style in navy and how it looks.
> Note: I wish but the model is NOT me.
> 
> View attachment 3434401



Hi ladies, please can anyone tell me how much this cardigan is in euros? Thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Actually the color is less intense, more like in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436310



This pic shows the beauty of this tweed and you wear it so well. I prefer this look to the lapels Cuban. But I also like the fringed skirt on the model. ( not for me)


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> hahaha! this is so funny, it is a bit SM! it also makes thisnoise when I walk... the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominatrix is coming ..


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Yes, it is similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436252
> 
> I bit different in style, but if worn open might look like this one.


Love this jacket and the fabric is so beautiful!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> ailoveresale, great outfit! love the jacket with the pumps.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful classic and practical outfit. I love it.



Thank you ari and PbP, high praise coming from both of you who are style icons on this thread! [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Watch twins! [emoji4]. This watch was a generous gift from my in laws, it's so classic, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji16]
> Here is a full action shot:


Great look!  I can actually duplicate it when the weather cools down a bit.  Black and camel/beige is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Great look!  I can actually duplicate it when the weather cools down a bit.  Black and camel/beige is an all time favorite of mine.



Yes, perfect classic and pair with a nice cashmere shawl and it's good for another season!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Great look!  I can actually duplicate it when the weather cools down a bit.  Black and camel/beige is an all time favorite of mine.





Pourquoipas said:


> Yes, perfect classic and pair with a nice cashmere shawl and it's good for another season!



Thank you! [emoji5]. Yes it wasn't a cool day - the top underneath was sleeveless - the jacket came off as soon as I went outside! [emoji13]


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> Great look!  I can actually duplicate it when the weather cools down a bit.  Black and camel/beige is an all time favorite of mine.



This looks cool and relaxed! Lovely combo!


----------



## ari

a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



If it isn't easy to style or wear that doesn't show. Looks great on you, as always!
But I agree double breasted is complicated and it's usually less nice worn open.


----------



## ari

2v4evaa said:


> ari love this jacket with light skinny jeans. Young and fresh look.


*2v4evaa,* thank you! 


Pourquoipas said:


> This pic shows the beauty of this tweed and you wear it so well. I prefer this look to the lapels Cuban. But I also like the fringed skirt on the model. ( not for me)


Thank You *PQP,* I'm not fan of lapels on a Chanel jacket. yes, the skirt is interesting, but I wouldn't know how/where to wear it.


gracekelly said:


> Love this jacket and the fabric is so beautiful!


thank you *Gracekelly*! 


Pourquoipas said:


> If it isn't easy to style or wear that doesn't show. Looks great on you, as always!
> But I agree double breasted is complicated and it's usually less nice worn open.


You are so kind *PQP*!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



This looks incredibly elegant on you. You wear it very well.


----------



## Stephie2800

ari said:


> Actually the color is less intense, more like in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436310



Gosh, you look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> Just bought this grey cardigan in HK ~~~
> View attachment 3424117



Hi Dear, I asked my SA to look for your grey cardigan but they can't work out which season it's from. Do you have the tag/style number or any info you can share with me? Thank you!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



Lovely look again!  But I'm drooling over that pink flap! [emoji13]


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



It doesn't look stiff at all. Love how u pair a little girly pink to soften the look! Great styling again, Ari!





Natalie j said:


> Hi Dear, I asked my SA to look for your grey cardigan but they can't work out which season it's from. Do you have the tag/style number or any info you can share with me? Thank you!



Sure dear. The cardigan is from this fall. However as I am out of town this week, I will take the tag pic as soon as I got back.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



Btw, your belt looks extra nice. Is that originally a necklace? So unique!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks incredibly elegant on you. You wear it very well.


thank you PP!


Stephie2800 said:


> Gosh, you look AMAZING!!!


Stephie, thank you.


Zaraha said:


> Lovely look again!  But I'm drooling over that pink flap! [emoji13]


thank you Zaraha! I very rarely wear my Chanel bags, I find my Bs much more easy to handle.


hermesBB said:


> It doesn't look stiff at all. Love how u pair a little girly pink to soften the look! Great styling again, Ari!
> 
> Sure dear. The cardigan is from this fall. However as I am out of town this week, I will take the tag pic as soon as I got back.


HermesBB, thank you!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Btw, your belt looks extra nice. Is that originally a necklace? So unique!





It is belt from last winter.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3437095
> 
> It is belt from last winter.



That's a great find!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


Love love how you put this together! The pink bag is an adorable addition.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3437095
> 
> It is belt from last winter.



Cool belt!


----------



## 2v4evaa

Very unique belt


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> It doesn't look stiff at all. Love how u pair a little girly pink to soften the look! Great styling again, Ari!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure dear. The cardigan is from this fall. However as I am out of town this week, I will take the tag pic as soon as I got back.



Thank you! I would really appreciate it [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> That's a great find!





ladysarah said:


> Love love how you put this together! The pink bag is an adorable addition.





hermesBB said:


> Cool belt!



Thank you Dear Ladies! Your opinions are important for me! I wasn't sure about the pink bag, the pants are between light blue and gray, so I was afraid it would look too cute. I was a bit guilty about the cost of this belt, so I'm very happy you like it!
It can be worn as a chocker
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3437166

	

		
			
		

		
	
, again I'm a bit uncertain [emoji5]


----------



## ari

Here it is, the picture didn't work


----------



## ari

Bad picture, but I love this coat - it is shearling and I think the price was about 10000 euro. I won't buy it as last winter I bought a sable coat.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3437171
> 
> Bad picture, but I love this coat - it is shearling and I think the price was about 10000 euro. I won't buy it as last winter I bought a sable coat.



I love it too Ari, I think it's about€ 14000, was pretty surprised with the price


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3437171
> 
> Bad picture, but I love this coat - it is shearling and I think the price was about 10000 euro. I won't buy it as last winter I bought a sable coat.



I saw the one in HK. It was really nice in the picture but not so great IRL. In fact I was very disappointed coz the overall materials look so cheap. A huge downer!


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


I love this on you Ari 

The asymmetrical design gives an interesting  vibe to a double-breasted jacket


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3437170
> 
> Here it is, the picture didn't work



Love this!!!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3437171
> 
> Bad picture, but I love this coat - it is shearling and I think the price was about 10000 euro. I won't buy it as last winter I bought a sable coat.



I don't love shearling. The sable was a much better choice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3437170
> 
> Here it is, the picture didn't work



Good option!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3437171
> 
> Bad picture, but I love this coat - it is shearling and I think the price was about 10000 euro. I won't buy it as last winter I bought a sable coat.



It has a very casual vibe, not sure if it's worth the high expense ( for me)


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


Looks wonderful and I agree that the pink handbag is a nice touch.  It is unexpected and navy and pink go so well together!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> I saw the one in HK. It was really nice in the picture but not so great IRL. In fact I was very disappointed coz the overall materials look so cheap. A huge downer!


Cheap and Chanel in the same sentence!  A.V.O.I.D.


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> I saw the one in HK. It was really nice in the picture but not so great IRL. In fact I was very disappointed coz the overall materials look so cheap. A huge downer!



Yes! It felt more like fleece,


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.



Love, love navy double breasted jackets. This is a real winner in this category. Ari you have great taste & wear it so well.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Actually the color is less intense, more like in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436310


I almost long for colder days now in London so we can wear some tweed.  Really - it's been sweltering hot so no Chanel jackets and no black Kellys. What's a girl to do? My only consolation is holidays further North so I can still wear cardigans- at least.


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> I almost long for colder days now in London so we can wear some tweed.  Really - it's been sweltering hot so no Chanel jackets and no black Kellys. What's a girl to do? My only consolation is holidays further North so I can still wear cardigans- at least.



I hear you ladysarah!
I've NEVER looked forward to cold weather until now (since I've got my new Chanel tweeds and tweed handbag just _waiting _in my closet!)  
This thread and all the beautiful mod shots don't help ease the anticipation either... though it's a love-hate confusing feeling because I'm definitely yearning for more photos but at the same time, each time I see a new photo posted of how great these outfits look with the Chanel jackets, I dread the sweltering weather outside for keeping the Chanel jackets away...


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, I finally picked up the black jacket after the sleeves alteration.
Trying it on in front of the mirror - and started to sweat! How warm is this jacket!

Thank you again for all your input and comments prior of me purchasing this jacket. I really appreciate each one of them.
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## hermesBB

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I finally picked up the black jacket after the sleeves alteration.
> Trying it on in front of the mirror - and started to sweat! How warm is this jacket!
> 
> Thank you again for all your input and comments prior of me purchasing this jacket. I really appreciate each one of them.
> Thank you for letting me share!



It is a bit early but u look great


----------



## aki_sato

hermesBB said:


> It is a bit early but u look great


Thank you HermesBB! 
You're always so kind! 

OT: I really enjoyed reading your interview on FeatherFactor!!! (Recognised you from your impeccable style with your treasured jewellery and clothing!)
You're truly an inspiration in every possible way!


----------



## hermesBB

aki_sato said:


> Thank you HermesBB!
> You're always so kind!
> 
> OT: I really enjoyed reading your interview on FeatherFactor!!! (Recognised you from your impeccable style with your treasured jewellery and clothing!)
> You're truly an inspiration in every possible way!



Omg, you make me blush~~~ Kat has been extremely patient with my slow progress.


----------



## bash

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


I love this look, it's so elegant. Is the trousers from Chanel as well?


----------



## hermesBB

My Chanel LBD with Jimmy Choo and Constance Elan croc in Matte Mimosa


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> My Chanel LBD with Jimmy Choo and Constance Elan croc in Matte Mimosa



What a beautiful dress. You look classic and lovely.


----------



## HADASSA

hermesBB said:


> Omg, you make me blush~~~ Kat has been extremely patient with my slow progress.


Please do share the interview link (via PM if you prefer). Would love to read about your style tips


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> My Chanel LBD with Jimmy Choo and Constance Elan croc in Matte Mimosa



Very elegant,


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful dress. You look classic and lovely.



Thanks. I misplaced it for a long time and found it recently after my wardrobe cleaning. It feels like I bought a new dress for free!!! LOL  




HADASSA said:


> Please do share the interview link (via PM if you prefer). Would love to read about your style tips



Check ur pm 




Baglover121 said:


> Very elegant,



Thank you Baglover121!


----------



## aki_sato

hermesBB said:


> Omg, you make me blush~~~ Kat has been extremely patient with my slow progress.



I really enjoyed reading it and ogling your treasured collections!


----------



## hermesBB

aki_sato said:


> I really enjoyed reading it and ogling your treasured collections!



Thanks for saying that. I was a little depressed regarding one of the comments about my vintage Chanel tortoise bag. I thought buying vintage should not be considered as further endangering the species, but guess others feel differently. 
Sorry if this goes OT.


----------



## aki_sato

hermesBB said:


> Thanks for saying that. I was a little depressed regarding one of the comments about my vintage Chanel tortoise bag. I thought buying vintage should not be considered as further endangering the species, but guess others feel differently.
> Sorry if this goes OT.


I have to admit that I'm one of those who doesn't read comments. 
So I went back to read about the Chanel tortoise bag comment. And my thought is that, we live in a world with 7.4 billions human population. So it's not easy to please everyone. I share your sentiment of buying vintage and I think you shouldn't take the comment too hard on yourself. To me, you sound very mindful and care about animals and with your supporting the 'no-kill' shelter (again, someone disagrees with your decision - from the comment) at least you are doing something to help!! 

Doing something (even just a little - and not everyone will agree with you even though you only have best intention in mind) is better than those who doesn't.

So don't let it make you feel bad!

Xx


----------



## 2v4evaa

HermesBB love your constance bag.


----------



## hermesBB

aki_sato said:


> I have to admit that I'm one of those who doesn't read comments.
> So I went back to read about the Chanel tortoise bag comment. And my thought is that, we live in a world with 7.4 billions human population. So it's not easy to please everyone. I share your sentiment of buying vintage and I think you shouldn't take the comment too hard on yourself. To me, you sound very mindful and care about animals and with your supporting the 'no-kill' shelter (again, someone disagrees with your decision - from the comment) at least you are doing something to help!!
> 
> Doing something (even just a little - and not everyone will agree with you even though you only have best intention in mind) is better than those who doesn't.
> 
> So don't let it make you feel bad!
> 
> Xx



Thank you so much for these warm and encouraging words  you are right, we cannt please everyone and we all should enjoy life a little and do something in return! 




2v4evaa said:


> HermesBB love your constance bag.



Thank you 2v4evaa!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Thanks for saying that. I was a little depressed regarding one of the comments about my vintage Chanel tortoise bag. I thought buying vintage should not be considered as further endangering the species, but guess others feel differently.
> Sorry if this goes OT.


Don't feel bad about this.  You are a wonderful caretaker, I am sure, so it is good that it found its way
to  you for safekeeping.  Perhaps we should follow the lead of people like Woody Allen who stated that he stopped reading reviews about himself or his movies decades ago.   Everyone has an opinion for better or worse and they don't even know you!

Re the dress:  Shopping in your closet is the best!  I love it when I can create a new outfit with pieces that I already have in front of me.   The key phrase is _in front of me. _ LOL!  I am spread out between 4 closets and I can forget what I have sometimes and it is  worse when I go looking for something only to remember that I gave it away!


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> Don't feel bad about this.  You are a wonderful caretaker, I am sure, so it is good that it found its way
> to  you for safekeeping.  Perhaps we should follow the lead of people like Woody Allen who stated that he stopped reading reviews about himself or his movies decades ago.   Everyone has an opinion for better or worse and they don't even know you!
> 
> Re the dress:  Shopping in your closet is the best!  I love it when I can create a new outfit with pieces that I already have in front of me.   The key phrase is _in front of me. _ LOL!  I am spread out between 4 closets and I can forget what I have sometimes and it is  worse when I go looking for something only to remember that I gave it away!



Thank you so much gracekelly! I am so touched that you gals give me such confirmation and support! I am so blessed to have you all!  I will strive to be more like Woody Allen: look beyond all the praises or criticism and move at my own pace! Thanks again. 

Now back to fashion, I also have an annual routine to clean out some of my items for donation. I was thrilled when I found this one in a corner. I thought I accidentally donated it out a while ago.  It was a real steal I got in Bangkok. It's slightly low waist with a very simple cut. The best thing is that it can be worn two different ways: with the round neckline in front or wear the V-neck in front. Essentially I got two dresses in one, 

I like how you describe it "shopping in your own closet". My current life style also requires me to bring limited amount of items on the road, so I need to mix and match in different but appropriate ways for different occasions. A good practice though, I start to have more discipline when I am considering purchasing a new bag/dress/coat etc. Last weekend, I went in H and Chanel but came out quickly and empty handed (hint: lots of croc). DH was so shocked that he asked me repeatedly if I am not feeling too well or sick or something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Thank you so much gracekelly! I am so touched that you gals give me such confirmation and support! I am so blessed to have you all!  I will strive to be more like Woody Allen: look beyond all the praises or criticism and move at my own pace! Thanks again.
> 
> Now back to fashion, I also have an annual routine to clean out some of my items for donation. I was thrilled when I found this one in a corner. I thought I accidentally donated it out a while ago.  It was a real steal I got in Bangkok. It's slightly low waist with a very simple cut. The best thing is that it can be worn two different ways: with the round neckline in front or wear the V-neck in front. Essentially I got two dresses in one,
> 
> I like how you describe it "shopping in your own closet". My current life style also requires me to bring limited amount of items on the road, so I need to mix and match in different but appropriate ways for different occasions. A good practice though, I start to have more discipline when I am considering purchasing a new bag/dress/coat etc. Last weekend, I went in H and Chanel but came out quickly and empty handed (hint: lots of croc).* DH was so shocked that he asked me repeatedly if I am not feeling too well or sick or something [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].*


hahahaha!  Yes, I get that look too sometimes.  If I am returning something and still come home empty handed, I tell the DH it was a negative shopping day. 

How cool that you can turn the dress around!  I have a couple of tops that I can do that with.  The fashion police don't have to know


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> hahahaha!  Yes, I get that look too sometimes.  If I am returning something and still come home empty handed, I tell the DH it was a negative shopping day.
> 
> How cool that you can turn the dress around!  I have a couple of tops that I can do that with.  The fashion police don't have to know



It was totally accidental! When I tried it on, I wear it with the V neck in the front. Then I saw the tag and realized that it should be in the back. The SA did not realize I wore it the wrong way either [emoji12]. So I got back and immediately  sip off the tags and voila! No fashion police would ever know! [emoji16][emoji133][emoji133]


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


 ari, Madame would be proud, you look great, classic Chanel


----------



## papertiger

hermesBB said:


> My Chanel LBD with Jimmy Choo and Constance Elan croc in Matte Mimosa



No doubt about it, you have great style and this is such a lovely pic.


----------



## aki_sato

ari said:


> View attachment 3437017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a jacket that I don't wear much - it is a hard fabric and being double breasted makes it a bit difficult.


@ari wow! You style this so beautiful! I love everything about it!


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> Thanks for saying that. I was a little depressed regarding one of the comments about my vintage Chanel tortoise bag. I thought buying vintage should not be considered as further endangering the species, but guess others feel differently.
> Sorry if this goes OT.



HermesBB,  I'm sure you are a beautiful person in/out.  Do not listen to people who have negative comments on social media.  They don't know you like your own family does, cuz it takes energy to even feel down and get worked up about it, so save your energy for positive things,  don't waste it on anyone who doesn't deserve it.  
Sending you hugs!  Now back to those beauties things in your closet... bring it on girl... [emoji155][emoji153][emoji158][emoji156][emoji151]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3437170
> 
> Here it is, the picture didn't work



That camellia [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Baglover121

HermesBB , loved reading your interview, don't let the comments knock you down, people will always find fault , no matter what, you are truly a beautiful person inside and out, x


----------



## hermesBB

papertiger said:


> No doubt about it, you have great style and this is such a lovely pic.



Thank you papertiger! I am rarely this lady-like



zaraha said:


> HermesBB,  I'm sure you are a beautiful person in/out.  Do not listen to people who have negative comments on social media.  They don't know you like your own family does, cuz it takes energy to even feel down and get worked up about it, so save your energy for positive things,  don't waste it on anyone who doesn't deserve it.
> Sending you hugs!  Now back to those beauties things in your closet... bring it on girl... [emoji155][emoji153][emoji158][emoji156][emoji151]



Thank you zaraha! Sending hugs back!!! This is the best thing about it: we can share each other's little treasures without weird looks   





Baglover121 said:


> HermesBB , loved reading your interview, don't let the comments knock you down, people will always find fault , no matter what, you are truly a beautiful person inside and out, x



Thank you for your kind words Baglover121. I was surprised when Kat asked me to do this and I hope I am not too boring on some of the topics.

Now back to Chanel, I have a Quiz du jour for you all: 

"Anything wrong with this shirt? "


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Thank you papertiger! I am rarely this lady-like
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you zaraha! Sending hugs back!!! This is the best thing about it: we can share each other's little treasures without weird looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your kind words Baglover121. I was surprised when Kat asked me to do this and I hope I am not too boring on some of the topics.
> 
> Now back to Chanel, I have a Quiz du jour for you all:
> 
> "Anything wrong with this shirt? "[/QUOTE


Was this done on purpose, like never a button without a hole but biased ? For someone with scoliosis?


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Was this done on purpose, like never a button without a hole but biased ? For someone with scoliosis?



Good eye! It's done on purpose. Sort of gives the misaligned/I hurrily put on my BF's shirt that sort of vibe. But it wasn't that obvious when I was shown the modeling photo. 
When I had it on the other day, DH casually said "Hon you missed a button"


----------



## hermesBB

More detailed photos: 
It's weird but I like it and I don't know why. I even order the same version in black! I guess I have a rebel spirit inside


----------



## honu

Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection! 

After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one. 

What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back. 

I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.

DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.

Thoughts?


----------



## EmileH

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697



It doesn't seem like you love this one. If not don't settle. Wait for one that you love.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't seem like you love this one. If not don't settle. Wait for one that you love.



Totally agree. Chanel jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. Best wait for something that sings to you.


----------



## periogirl28

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697


You've got to love it. You have to feel that zing when you put on the jacket - that will the one for you. It's lovely that your DH is getting you one, I hope it finds you very soon!


----------



## rhm

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697



If you don't love it please don't get it. 
When the Rome collection came out, I bought both the black and the brown with gold button classic jackets because I LOVED the style and the fit. 
I would not have gotten the jackets on the other hand if they had zippers. This is my one rule for Chanel jackets: only buy the ones with buttons no zippers.

I love the style/fabric/and the silhouette of many of their new pre-fall looks but I could not get any of them because of they all had zippers!
I don't know but Chanel jackets/coats at those price ranges should NOT be made with zippers.


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> More detailed photos:
> It's weird but I like it and I don't know why. I even order the same version in black! I guess I have a rebel spirit inside



I like the shirt!!! It's very cute on per your pictures and seemed like it is very well made too per the detail pictures. it is very different indeed but if you love it, then it's good to go!


----------



## divababe

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697



It's your jacket so you have to love it! Chanel jacket is too expensive to settle even on sale! I love the Chanel buttons as well so my rule is to get jackets with button details. Do they have the fall black jacket? There are many posted here in the forum so you should get your SA to find it for you to try. Sorry I would have posted the tag for you, but just took mine in for alterations. Good luck!


----------



## footlocker

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697



hi Honu, if your heart is set on classic jackets (like those with four pockets, with buttons rather than a zipper), then pass on this one.  Chanel jacket is not cheap (actually, it is expensive) and so dont make the same mistake (like I did).   You will be able to find a classic black jacket...have you asked the SA about the little black jacket from the 2016 pre-fall collection?  A lot of ladies here have revealed it (i did also).  You can have an idea about whether that jacket is the classic one that you want.

Good luck in your jacket hunting.


----------



## Lisab68

divababe said:


> Agree with PP if you want to buy pre loved. If you are not an experience pre loved items buyer, I would say to save up for a brand new one. I am a bit weird about buying pre loved items and even if it's gently worn and you always run into a risk of it being not authentic (most reputable sites sometimes have those items because of many super fakes). Be extremely careful!



I tried buying pre-owned. I lurked here for quite a while. Spent HOURS on every resale site. My experience was varied, but overall a wash and wouldn't recommend unless you really know your Chanel. 

I bought a jacket on eBay that was a steal. But the shoulders are huge on me (styles change plus it's larger than my usual size) so will need tailoring. 

So I decided I would only look at sites where I could return. I purchased a second jacket from the real real. I liked but didn't love it. And the fit was all off. Returned. 

Third time must be a charm, right. I bought the beautiful cream with black trim Salzburg jacket from Tradesy. When it arrived it just didn't seam right. I was looking at the labels to determine what the fabric contents were, and there were 2 conflicting labels, neither with the correct fabric contents. Back to Tradesy and determined to be a fake. Ugh!!

So now I'm saving up for a new jacket to be purchased at Chanel, NM or Saks. I am enjoying all your purchases. When I see the right one for me I'll jump. 

Just my experience. HTH.


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> This is the close up of the white jacket. I am not a fan of the fabric and the price (it's about usd 10k as I was told)
> View attachment 3434379



I think it's gorgeous!!!!!! But I wouldn't pay $10k!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697



It sounds a lot of alterations needed to make it all yours. After some compromises on fit because of bad sizing or unflattering styles my rule for wardrobe purchases especially at Chanel is that I only buy if it's fitting perfectly. Of course shortening the sleeves to my preferred length as needed. There are so many potential collections maybe you prefer to wait for a jacket without zipper and less lurex as you seem hesitant?


----------



## ari

Too much pink?


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I love it too Ari, I think it's about€ 14000, was pretty surprised with the price


Yes, it is expensive!


hermesBB said:


> I saw the one in HK. It was really nice in the picture but not so great IRL. In fact I was very disappointed coz the overall materials look so cheap. A huge downer!


I saw a better picture and it looks like old machine washed shearling.



HADASSA said:


> I love this on you Ari
> 
> The asymmetrical design gives an interesting  vibe to a double-breasted jacket


Thank you HADASSA!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love this!!!!


Thank you PP!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't love shearling. The sable was a much better choice.


Sable is gorgeous, but a bit aging, don't you think?


Pourquoipas said:


> Good option!


Thank you PQP!


Pourquoipas said:


> It has a very casual vibe, not sure if it's worth the high expense ( for me)


I agree!


gracekelly said:


> Looks wonderful and I agree that the pink handbag is a nice touch.  It is unexpected and navy and pink go so well together!


Thank you Gracekelly!


purplepoodles said:


> Love, love navy double breasted jackets. This is a real winner in this category. Ari you have great taste & wear it so well.



Thank you for the great compliment, purplepoodles[emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



No definitely not to much.
Love everything , the necklaces and the RV shoes with it. [emoji136]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



No definitely not to much.
Love the RV shoes and the necklaces with the look!
Is this the Valentino dress?


----------



## ari

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I finally picked up the black jacket after the sleeves alteration.
> Trying it on in front of the mirror - and started to sweat! How warm is this jacket!
> 
> Thank you again for all your input and comments prior of me purchasing this jacket. I really appreciate each one of them.
> Thank you for letting me share!


Congarts! the jacket is THE perfect black Chanel jacket!


hermesBB said:


> Omg, you make me blush~~~ Kat has been extremely patient with my slow progress.


Could I read this interview, please?


bash said:


> I love this look, it's so elegant. Is the trousers from Chanel as well?


Thank you bash, the pants are giorgio armani, still on sale at  http://www.armani.com/bg/giorgioarmani/trousers_cod36740835xa.html



hermesBB said:


> My Chanel LBD with Jimmy Choo and Constance Elan croc in Matte Mimosa


Very Very elegant!


HADASSA said:


> Please do share the interview link (via PM if you prefer). Would love to read about your style tips


+1


papertiger said:


> ari, Madame would be proud, you look great, classic Chanel


papertiger, what a great compliment - Thank you!


aki_sato said:


> @ari wow! You style this so beautiful! I love everything about it!


aki_sato, thank you!


zaraha said:


> That camellia [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


Thank you Zaraha!


Pourquoipas said:


> Was this done on purpose, like never a button without a hole but biased ? For someone with scoliosis?


LOL!


hermesBB said:


> Good eye! It's done on purpose. Sort of gives the misaligned/I hurrily put on my BF's shirt that sort of vibe. But it wasn't that obvious when I was shown the modeling photo.
> When I had it on the other day, DH casually said "Hon you missed a button"


Very interesting! you can pull it off! 


honu said:


> Hello everyone! I've been drooling over everyone's beautiful Chanel collection!
> 
> After a lovely lunch, my husband and I wandered into Chanel and he suggested I try on this jacket. Sorry for the double chin lol - it's the angle! I have to admit I don't know much about Chanel jackets but I've always wanted one.
> 
> What season is this jacket from? It was a size 36 and had the seamstress pin it for me - she would shorten the sleeves, shorten the length, move the pockets up and taken in the middle seam in the back.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about this jacket; one thing I like about Chanel jackets is the buttons on the pockets, and they only have 2 buttons/pockets on this one. It's also got a zipper - the SA also told me that this is becoming more popular now. She also said that the silver lurex with the tweed is very popular as well.
> 
> DH said he would get me a LBJ for my birthday and I want to make sure I get the one I love.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439697


I think this jacket doesn't fit well! keep looking you'll find the one that fits you perfect. Are you size 34, or this jacket was oversized? the silver lurex will make it dificult to wear daily. I made that mistake.


Pourquoipas said:


> No definitely not to much.
> Love the RV shoes and the necklaces with the look!
> Is this the Valentino dress?


Thank you PQP, yes it is Valentino, I bought it early this spring, this is the second time I wear it, i'm not too much in to dresses?
How is you vacation?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Thank you PQP, yes it is Valentino, I bought it early this spring, this is the second time I wear it, i'm not too much in to dresses?
How is you vacation?[/QUOTE]
Hot but enjoyable!! 
Love dresses on you but pants as well.
I didn't keep the pink Fendi sale dress it was nothing special, the pink a little muted. Your's is  much nicer!
I tried to upload some pics of Chanel in Dubaï but uploading from my mobile doesn't work anymore[emoji26] 
Houndstooth dresses in thick tweed! Wonder if anyone could wear this here. Maybe in the indoor ski hall[emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



Nonono, not at all，this is so summery!  It's not easy to match pinks together but you pulled it off! I don't have much pink in my closet but this look makes me want to go shopping!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



It looks beautiful on you Ari, you look wonderful in skirts and dresses.


----------



## Baglover121

What a Lovely outfit Ari! You are getting lots of wear from those cruise jackets,


----------



## Baglover121

Honu, 
My mother bought that jacket, she is thinking of having buttons put in instead of the zipper , she is still waiting for the SA to come back to her on this, 
 Beautiful , but  It's not how I would imagine a first Chanel jacket purchase would be, its light with a beautiful lurex threading ,more of an evening one, and I guess you would want it to be more versatile?


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



Gosh no, working as an neutral + added-interest


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



Wow beautiful! Not at all!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



Ari I LOVE this look!! Not too much at all! Now I wish I bought the pink jacket... Sigh....


----------



## llykidis

ailoveresale said:


> Wow beautiful! Not at all!



+1.  LOVE the pink jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

llykidis said:


> +1.  LOVE the pink jacket!


Me too but missed it out. Sigh!
So only this pink cropped cardigan I like with white or black as today.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?


Soft pink and totally beautiful!  Love the head to toe look and they are a perfect match.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Me too but missed it out. Sigh!
> So only this pink cropped cardigan I like with white or black as today.


I like both, but I am feeling the black today lol!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I like both, but I am feeling the black today lol!



Yes black tonight[emoji41][emoji136][emoji111]️


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes black tonight[emoji41][emoji136][emoji111]️


I was thinking white for a hot day.  Cropped jackets are a lot of fun and  l like the way a blouse peeks out at the bottom.


----------



## honu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't seem like you love this one. If not don't settle. Wait for one that you love.



*Pocketbook Pup*: Thank you for your input! I always thought the LBJ was snapped up by regular customers and since I am a new customer the chances of me finding my holy grail of jackets was nil.



hermesBB said:


> Totally agree. Chanel jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. Best wait for something that sings to you.



*hermesBB*: ITA, the jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. When I tried on the jacket, I really wasn't feeling it, because I had the classic jacket in my head.



periogirl28 said:


> You've got to love it. You have to feel that zing when you put on the jacket - that will the one for you. It's lovely that your DH is getting you one, I hope it finds you very soon!



*periogirl28: *Now that I think about it, I have to love it - and hopefully the right jacket finds me sooner rather than later!



rhm said:


> If you don't love it please don't get it.
> When the Rome collection came out, I bought both the black and the brown with gold button classic jackets because I LOVED the style and the fit.
> I would not have gotten the jackets on the other hand if they had zippers. This is my one rule for Chanel jackets: only buy the ones with buttons no zippers.
> 
> I love the style/fabric/and the silhouette of many of their new pre-fall looks but I could not get any of them because of they all had zippers!
> I don't know but Chanel jackets/coats at those price ranges should NOT be made with zippers.



*rhm:* The SA just told me she is transferring the black classic jacket in size 36 (34 is sold out) to the store so I'm excited to see how it fits on me! I actually tried on the brown gold button classic jacket in size 40. I think that's the fantasy tweed? I liked the buttons and pockets. It's a little boxier than the one I tried but I want to see how much work needs to be done on the jacket for alterations. Does your black jacket have the patent ribbon like the brown one has?



divababe said:


> It's your jacket so you have to love it! Chanel jacket is too expensive to settle even on sale! I love the Chanel buttons as well so my rule is to get jackets with button details. Do they have the fall black jacket? There are many posted here in the forum so you should get your SA to find it for you to try. Sorry I would have posted the tag for you, but just took mine in for alterations. Good luck!



*divababe: *The SA told me she's transferring the black jacket to the store so I am super excited to see how it fits on me! 



footlocker said:


> hi Honu, if your heart is set on classic jackets (like those with four pockets, with buttons rather than a zipper), then pass on this one.  Chanel jacket is not cheap (actually, it is expensive) and so dont make the same mistake (like I did).   You will be able to find a classic black jacket...have you asked the SA about the little black jacket from the 2016 pre-fall collection?  A lot of ladies here have revealed it (i did also).  You can have an idea about whether that jacket is the classic one that you want.
> 
> Good luck in your jacket hunting.


*
footlocker: *Thank you! My heart is set on a classic jacket, so I should pursue that jacket. And being a classic jacket, it will definitely be something I could wear for a long time!



Pourquoipas said:


> It sounds a lot of alterations needed to make it all yours. After some compromises on fit because of bad sizing or unflattering styles my rule for wardrobe purchases especially at Chanel is that I only buy if it's fitting perfectly. Of course shortening the sleeves to my preferred length as needed. There are so many potential collections maybe you prefer to wait for a jacket without zipper and less lurex as you seem hesitant?



*Pourquoipas*: I'm only 5 feet tall so I always have to get the length and sleeves shortened for everything lol! If they have the LBJ with every collection then I will keep looking for the perfect one, hopefully the length will be shorter or cropped so I will only alter sleeves.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I was thinking white for a hot day.  Cropped jackets are a lot of fun and  l like the way a blouse peeks out at the bottom.



Yes 42 celsius outside on vacation but chilly 21 inside so I felt like black[emoji12]+ cardi!
Cropped works quite well with dresses , just discovered this[emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*: Thank you for your input! I always thought the LBJ was snapped up by regular customers and since I am a new customer the chances of me finding my holy grail of jackets was nil.
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesBB*: ITA, the jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. When I tried on the jacket, I really wasn't feeling it, because I had the classic jacket in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl28: *Now that I think about it, I have to love it - and hopefully the right jacket finds me sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> 
> *rhm:* The SA just told me she is transferring the black classic jacket in size 36 (34 is sold out) to the store so I'm excited to see how it fits on me! I actually tried on the brown gold button classic jacket in size 40. I think that's the fantasy tweed? I liked the buttons and pockets. It's a little boxier than the one I tried but I want to see how much work needs to be done on the jacket for alterations. Does your black jacket have the patent ribbon like the brown one has?
> 
> 
> 
> *divababe: *The SA told me she's transferring the black jacket to the store so I am super excited to see how it fits on me!
> 
> 
> *
> footlocker: *Thank you! My heart is set on a classic jacket, so I should pursue that jacket. And being a classic jacket, it will definitely be something I could wear for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pourquoipas*: I'm only 5 feet tall so I always have to get the length and sleeves shortened for everything lol! If they have the LBJ with every collection then I will keep looking for the perfect one, hopefully the length will be shorter or cropped so I will only alter sleeves.



Go for the classic LBJ , it's not a rare item and anyone who is willing to pay for it is a good customer for sure.
The only thing to consider is where you live. This new LBJ is quite warm, more than THE one from the book..,


----------



## periogirl28

honu said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*: Thank you for your input! I always thought the LBJ was snapped up by regular customers and since I am a new customer the chances of me finding my holy grail of jackets was nil.
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesBB*: ITA, the jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. When I tried on the jacket, I really wasn't feeling it, because I had the classic jacket in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl28: *Now that I think about it, I have to love it - and hopefully the right jacket finds me sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> 
> *rhm:* The SA just told me she is transferring the black classic jacket in size 36 (34 is sold out) to the store so I'm excited to see how it fits on me! I actually tried on the brown gold button classic jacket in size 40. I think that's the fantasy tweed? I liked the buttons and pockets. It's a little boxier than the one I tried but I want to see how much work needs to be done on the jacket for alterations. Does your black jacket have the patent ribbon like the brown one has?
> 
> 
> 
> *divababe: *The SA told me she's transferring the black jacket to the store so I am super excited to see how it fits on me!
> 
> 
> *
> footlocker: *Thank you! My heart is set on a classic jacket, so I should pursue that jacket. And being a classic jacket, it will definitely be something I could wear for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pourquoipas*: I'm only 5 feet tall so I always have to get the length and sleeves shortened for everything lol! If they have the LBJ with every collection then I will keep looking for the perfect one, hopefully the length will be shorter or cropped so I will only alter sleeves.



If you are interested and a genuine customer I think Chanel will try very hard to find you the right one. Try on prefall LBJ and see if the style and weight suits you. I am 5'1 and the 34 fits me perfectly except for the sleeves which I prefer bracelet length anyway. I hope it's love for you!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?


I think we all need more pink- you wear it so well.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?



I love it!!! The pink is very soft so not too much for me! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?


Gorgeous on you! I don't think it is too much at all!


----------



## Vanana

hermesBB said:


> Thanks for saying that. I was a little depressed regarding one of the comments about my vintage Chanel tortoise bag. I thought buying vintage should not be considered as further endangering the species, but guess others feel differently.
> Sorry if this goes OT.



Can't please them all. 

We can't all be as "perfect" as some, but I sure don't have respect for those who are quick to judge. I don't have too much respect for those who make snap judgement of people who they don't know (some people seem to feel that social media makes it okay to judge people without any real knowledge as it takes little to no effort, while they likely won't do same if it was in person).  It's just so easy to be less considerate on line than in person.  Freely expressing opinion is one thing. Making judgement of others without perspective and full picture is another.  Don't take it to heart.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?


L-O-V-E. I suddenly feel like I need to put together a pink outfit for work this week....


----------



## footlocker

honu said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*: Thank you for your input! I always thought the LBJ was snapped up by regular customers and since I am a new customer the chances of me finding my holy grail of jackets was nil.
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesBB*: ITA, the jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. When I tried on the jacket, I really wasn't feeling it, because I had the classic jacket in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl28: *Now that I think about it, I have to love it - and hopefully the right jacket finds me sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> 
> *rhm:* The SA just told me she is transferring the black classic jacket in size 36 (34 is sold out) to the store so I'm excited to see how it fits on me! I actually tried on the brown gold button classic jacket in size 40. I think that's the fantasy tweed? I liked the buttons and pockets. It's a little boxier than the one I tried but I want to see how much work needs to be done on the jacket for alterations. Does your black jacket have the patent ribbon like the brown one has?
> 
> 
> 
> *divababe: *The SA told me she's transferring the black jacket to the store so I am super excited to see how it fits on me!
> 
> 
> *
> footlocker: *Thank you! My heart is set on a classic jacket, so I should pursue that jacket. And being a classic jacket, it will definitely be something I could wear for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pourquoipas*: I'm only 5 feet tall so I always have to get the length and sleeves shortened for everything lol! If they have the LBJ with every collection then I will keep looking for the perfect one, hopefully the length will be shorter or cropped so I will only alter sleeves.



The black version comes with a ribbon trim but it is not patent.


----------



## ailoveresale

honu said:


> *Pocketbook Pup*: Thank you for your input! I always thought the LBJ was snapped up by regular customers and since I am a new customer the chances of me finding my holy grail of jackets was nil.
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesBB*: ITA, the jacket is too expensive an investment to settle. When I tried on the jacket, I really wasn't feeling it, because I had the classic jacket in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl28: *Now that I think about it, I have to love it - and hopefully the right jacket finds me sooner rather than later!
> 
> 
> 
> *rhm:* The SA just told me she is transferring the black classic jacket in size 36 (34 is sold out) to the store so I'm excited to see how it fits on me! I actually tried on the brown gold button classic jacket in size 40. I think that's the fantasy tweed? I liked the buttons and pockets. It's a little boxier than the one I tried but I want to see how much work needs to be done on the jacket for alterations. Does your black jacket have the patent ribbon like the brown one has?
> 
> 
> 
> *divababe: *The SA told me she's transferring the black jacket to the store so I am super excited to see how it fits on me!
> 
> 
> *
> footlocker: *Thank you! My heart is set on a classic jacket, so I should pursue that jacket. And being a classic jacket, it will definitely be something I could wear for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> *Pourquoipas*: I'm only 5 feet tall so I always have to get the length and sleeves shortened for everything lol! If they have the LBJ with every collection then I will keep looking for the perfect one, hopefully the length will be shorter or cropped so I will only alter sleeves.



If you are set on a classic jacket, I think you will be very happy with the pre-fall black jacket. You have to love it or else you will regret spending so much money on something. A lot of us have the pre-fall LBJ and it suits a variety of heights and body types. You will probably need to shorten the sleeves but that's not unexpected with the style since it is menswear inspired and has a little longer sleeve length. Hope it suits you!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Nonono, not at all，this is so summery!  It's not easy to match pinks together but you pulled it off! I don't have much pink in my closet but this look makes me want to go shopping!


Thank you HermesBB! I loved your interview, I admire your success in your serious work. I'm blown away by your style, I find it very interesting and very unique! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful on you Ari, you look wonderful in skirts and dresses.


Thank you PP!


Baglover121 said:


> What a Lovely outfit Ari! You are getting lots of wear from those cruise jackets,


Thank you Baglover. These cruise jackets were love at first sight! They are very easy to wear in the summer. 


papertiger said:


> Gosh no, working as an neutral + added-interest [/QUOTE
> 
> papertiger, thank you, it does look like a neutral. I didn't think I would dare .
> 
> 
> 
> ailoveresale said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow beautiful! Not at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> 
> 
> BlondeAndOrange said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ari I LOVE this look!! Not too much at all! Now I wish I bought the pink jacket... Sigh....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you BlondeAndOrange!
> 
> 
> llykidis said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1.  LOVE the pink jacket!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you llykidis!
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too but missed it out. Sigh!
> So only this pink cropped cardigan I like with white or black as today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it PQP! Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> gracekelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soft pink and totally beautiful!  Love the head to toe look and they are a perfect match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly!
> 
> 
> ladysarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all need more pink- you wear it so well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Ladysarah!
> 
> 
> divababe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!!! The pink is very soft so not too much for me! Gorgeous as always!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Divababe!
> 
> 
> 
> luckylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous on you! I don't think it is too much at all!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you llykidis!
> 
> 
> Vanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> L-O-V-E. I suddenly feel like I need to put together a pink outfit for work this week....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vanana Thank you! Yes, try it especially when you need to be very tough [emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## Hed Kandi

ari said:


> View attachment 3440125
> 
> Too much pink?


Looking great! 
Totally missed out on this jacket!


----------



## hermesBB

Vanana said:


> Can't please them all.
> 
> We can't all be as "perfect" as some, but I sure don't have respect for those who are quick to judge. I don't have too much respect for those who make snap judgement of people who they don't know (some people seem to feel that social media makes it okay to judge people without any real knowledge as it takes little to no effort, while they likely won't do same if it was in person).  It's just so easy to be less considerate on line than in person.  Freely expressing opinion is one thing. Making judgement of others without perspective and full picture is another.  Don't take it to heart.




Thank you so much for your encouragement and kind words Vanana!  Rethink about it, I am kinda relieved. Like you pointed out, we cannt please everyone and not everyone can agree to each other's value system. I've been commented from other people enough for buying croc from H or wasting money on Chanel RTWs. I really shouldn't be bothered by those few comments. But thank you so very much for your support, you gals are awesome! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB! I loved your interview, I admire your success in your serious work. I'm blown away by your style, I find it very interesting and very unique!



Thank you Ari! Not successful yet, still working on it! [emoji12]
My style is kinda all over the place and I've been learning so much from you and other ladies in this thread and others!


----------



## honu

Pourquoipas said:


> Go for the classic LBJ , it's not a rare item and anyone who is willing to pay for it is a good customer for sure.
> The only thing to consider is where you live. This new LBJ is quite warm, more than THE one from the book..,



*Pourquoipas*: I totally thought that the LBJ would be sold out as soon as they get it in stock! I live in San Francisco, and it can get chilly here so I'm not worried that it's a heavier weight.



periogirl28 said:


> If you are interested and a genuine customer I think Chanel will try very hard to find you the right one. Try on prefall LBJ and see if the style and weight suits you. I am 5'1 and the 34 fits me perfectly except for the sleeves which I prefer bracelet length anyway. I hope it's love for you!



*periogirl28: *That's good to know that we are similar height. I hope they find a 34. We will see if it's meant to be! The SA said that Pre-Fall has been out for a while so she will see if they still have any in stock.


----------



## honu

ailoveresale said:


> If you are set on a classic jacket, I think you will be very happy with the pre-fall black jacket. You have to love it or else you will regret spending so much money on something. A lot of us have the pre-fall LBJ and it suits a variety of heights and body types. You will probably need to shorten the sleeves but that's not unexpected with the style since it is menswear inspired and has a little longer sleeve length. Hope it suits you!



I am set on the LBJ - the last time it was offered was in 2013, and I am going to try my best to get one this year


----------



## Sunnycalif

honu said:


> *Pourquoipas*: I totally thought that the LBJ would be sold out as soon as they get it in stock! I live in San Francisco, and it can get chilly here so I'm not worried that it's a heavier weight.
> 
> 
> 
> *periogirl28: *That's good to know that we are similar height. I hope they find a 34. We will see if it's meant to be! The SA said that Pre-Fall has been out for a while so she will see if they still have any in stock.



My Saks Sa had the size 34 Rome jacket earlier. She was able to locate one for me in the system. Maybe she can get one for you as well. Let me know if you need the Sa contact. Good luck getting your blk jacket.


----------



## hermesBB

Natalie j said:


> Hi Dear, I asked my SA to look for your grey cardigan but they can't work out which season it's from. Do you have the tag/style number or any info you can share with me? Thank you!



Sorry about the late reply. Here are the tag photos for the cardigan:


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> Sorry about the late reply. Here are the tag photos for the cardigan:



Thank you so much HermesBB! [emoji1]


----------



## hermesBB

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much HermesBB! [emoji1]



You're welcome [emoji9]


----------



## ari

Jessica Biel revealed that she's 'constantly dirty' now she's a mum to 16-month-old Silas, hahahaha

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tly-dirty-tot-Silas-around.html#ixzz4HmFlMuXO 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Jessica Biel revealed that she's 'constantly dirty' now she's a mum to 16-month-old Silas, hahahaha
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tly-dirty-tot-Silas-around.html#ixzz4HmFlMuXO
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



She looks great in it! I should have ignored DH's comment and grab it! Errrrrr!


----------



## Baglover121

I received the prices for the Cuba collection [emoji33] they are astronomical,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I received the prices for the Cuba collection [emoji33] they are astronomical,



Really? Any examples? We know the white jacket is $10,000. I thought they wished up a bit about the crazy prices. I guess not.


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> She looks great in it! I should have ignored DH's comment and grab it! Errrrrr!



That jacket is truly my favorite and so easy to wear!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Really? Any examples? We know the white jacket is $10,000. I thought they wished up a bit about the crazy prices. I guess not.





This is €50k I knew it looked expensive, but didn't realise it's this expensive, the beading is not that heavy 



This is €33k 



The most reasonable out of the bunch €13000, 
I'm considering it for an upcoming event in dec, 

The white jacket is set to become a big  hit, after the coco tee, My SA is holding one for me to try,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3443963
> 
> This is €50k I knew it looked expensive, but didn't realise it's this expensive, the beading is not that heavy
> 
> View attachment 3443968
> 
> This is €33k
> 
> View attachment 3443969
> 
> The most reasonable out of the bunch €13000,
> I'm considering it for an upcoming event in dec,
> 
> The white jacket is set to become a big  hit, after the coco tee, My SA is holding one for me to try,



Thanks for the info. Very interesting. The dress that you are considering is beautiful. These pieces are all so far outside of my budget that I'm not even tempted. Thank goodness. The white jacket would have to totally knock my socks off to consider it at that price. I hope they made some pieces for us mere mortals.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. Very interesting. The dress that you are considering is beautiful. These pieces are all so far outside of my budget that I'm not even tempted. Thank goodness. The white jacket would have to totally knock my socks off to consider it at that price. I hope they made some pieces for us mere mortals.



I know! It's all becoming a bit too ridiculous!  we are starting to think that anything less than 10000 is reasonable 

the show is very luxurious and extravagant, lots of lesage and lemaire pieces, some of the pieces are made in very limited quantities, and some are just for show, the rainbow dress wont be produced per the show as its too expensive but a simpler version will be available,


----------



## rhm

I will be sticking to the generalized and watered down lines of the "pre-collections". Seems way more reasonable and easier to wear everyday. 

I am glad I stocked up from the Rome collection as I am not that fond of the upcoming Fall and Resort. 

Hopefully the new show coming up in September will wow all of us!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

I am happy the prices seem exorbitant and that I don't love anything from the collection since I blew my budget with all my recent purchases am resolved to be content with the pieces I have for a long time!! [emoji15]


----------



## gracekelly

I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_



Hahahahaaa this is so true! You are brilliant gracekelly! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Suzie

Pourquoipas said:


> Me too but missed it out. Sigh!
> So only this pink cropped cardigan I like with white or black as today.


So gorgeous, love your VCA. Who is your lovely white dress by?


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_



So true [emoji38]


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_


So true -I do that a lot - it is kind of liberating....


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_


Or let's dig out our vintage pieces.
This jacket is 03P


----------



## Pourquoipas

Suzie said:


> So gorgeous, love your VCA. Who is your lovely white dress by?


Thank you Suzie for your kind words.
The white is Alexander McQueen, very easy to wear ( stretchy you might still find it on sale.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Or let's dig out our vintage pieces.
> This jacket is 03P



Still looks so chic! Love vintage!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Still looks so chic! Love vintage!



Thank you hermesBB, you are too kind[emoji255]


----------



## EmileH

I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.






And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853



I am totally distracted by your cutie in the background. She is like: l am looking pretty good too!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you hermesBB, you are too kind[emoji255]



To echo your 03P, I have a 05P jacket with a long dark green Celine dress here.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853



You really found some great dresses to style your jackets!! 
I'm busy doing a similar search as well. I found some nice things in Aubergine and winter nude and petrol to go with the black Rome jacket. It seems that camel brown to wear with the gold jacket is still hard to find, so it'll be grey, navy or nude. The multicolour tweed in gold has many options! I'll post when things are in!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> You really found some great dresses to style your jackets!!
> I'm busy doing a similar search as well. I found some nice things in Aubergine and winter nude and petrol to go with the black Rome jacket. It seems that camel brown to wear with the gold jacket is still hard to find, so it'll be grey, navy or nude. The multicolour tweed in gold has many options! I'll post when things are in!



Yes please do. I can't wait to see. They are all colors on my wishlist.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> To echo your 03P, I have a 05P jacket with a long dark green Celine dress here.



Very beautiful combo. Chanel jackets always seem to be wearable in a contemporary way and it's real fun to try to find a new match as you did with your Céline dress.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853


It all looks lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> To echo your 03P, I have a 05P jacket with a long dark green Celine dress here.





Pourquoipas said:


> Or let's dig out our vintage pieces.
> This jacket is 03P





hermesBB said:


> To echo your 03P, I have a 05P jacket with a long dark green Celine dress here.



Oh ladies, you will have me trolling through the closets!  I was just thinking about letting some things go, but when I see the current prices I have second thoughts.  Your pieces are beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> So true -I do that a lot - it is kind of liberating....


I know what you mean.  On my recent trip I only took the black cruise jacket as my one dress up piece and so I really did not have to think about it too much.  All I did was vary the pant and the blouse underneath and the jewelry.  It was fun making up new outfits.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I know what you mean.  On my recent trip I only took the black cruise jacket as my one dress up piece and so I really did not have to think about it too much.  All I did was vary the pant and the blouse underneath and the jewelry.  It was fun making up new outfits.



Travelling with a a 20 kg suitcase is such a good style exercise! I took mine too plus one cardi plus 3 scarves, very liberating indeed!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I know! It's all becoming a bit too ridiculous!  we are starting to think that anything less than 10000 is reasonable
> 
> the show is very luxurious and extravagant, lots of lesage and lemaire pieces, some of the pieces are made in very limited quantities, and some are just for show, the rainbow dress wont be produced per the show as its too expensive but a simpler version will be available,



Speaking about 10000 for a jacket I just remembered that my first car a Renault 5 was 10000, god I was proud and happy! I'm afraid nowadays a jacket this price won't give me the same kick.[emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about 10000 for a jacket I just remembered that my first car a Renault 5 was 10000, god I was proud and happy! I'm afraid nowadays a jacket this price won't give me the same kick.[emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853


Pretty J Crew dress.  I'm not familiar with the color "colvert." Is that an Hermes term?


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Pretty J Crew dress.  I'm not familiar with the color "colvert." Is that an Hermes term?



Sorry yes. It's an Hermes color that translates to mallard. It's a blue green grey color.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about 10000 for a jacket I just remembered that my first car a Renault 5 was 10000, god I was proud and happy! I'm afraid nowadays a jacket this price won't give me the same kick.[emoji23]



The white 10k jacket appears on the Sept Marie Claire cover on Sarah J Parker.  I suppose it is angling to be the next it-jacket.


----------



## Lisab68

I was interested to see SJP in the jacket. This is all I found:
http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a21886/sarah-jessica-parker-september-2016-cover/

Looks like in this shot she has something else on.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Lisab68 said:


> I was interested to see SJP in the jacket. This is all I found:
> http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a21886/sarah-jessica-parker-september-2016-cover/
> 
> Looks like in this shot she has something else on.


----------



## zaraha

gracekelly said:


> I can see it now...none of us will be able to afford anything new and we will have to change the name of the thread to the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket _Over and Over Again_



Love this [emoji23][emoji1]


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3443963
> 
> This is €50k I knew it looked expensive, but didn't realise it's this expensive, the beading is not that heavy
> 
> View attachment 3443968
> 
> This is €33k
> 
> View attachment 3443969
> 
> The most reasonable out of the bunch €13000,
> I'm considering it for an upcoming event in dec,
> 
> The white jacket is set to become a big  hit, after the coco tee, My SA is holding one for me to try,



I'm not sure I like these dresses, not to mention I don't have life style to fit them. The other problem is that if you wear it once everybody will remember it.
Here is a better view of the first


----------



## ari

I like this jacket. The T-shirt, don't get mad with me, is just horrible. I think we'll see lots of fakes.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853



PP, I like both dresses. For the first outfit if you want to make it more summerish you can wear off white or nude shoes. For fall the black shoes are perfect!
The second dress is amazing with your Kelly.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> To echo your 03P, I have a 05P jacket with a long dark green Celine dress here.



Is this gold? Fab with the green!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Or let's dig out our vintage pieces.
> This jacket is 03P



I like this fitted jacket it looks great on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I like this jacket. The T-shirt, don't get mad with me, is just horrible. I think we'll see lots of fakes.



I agree, love the jacket but at this price we should consider time-sharing[emoji13][emoji13]

The t-shirt has this cheap look that was created on purpose but this will guarantee a pyjama style no look on me so I'm happy to skip this and leave it to the fashionistas.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Is this gold? Fab with the green!



Thanks Ari! It's light gold shimmering with slight pink and green threads. See the photo below. Btw, don't like the T either. Looks tacky. A plain white T would be so much better.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I agree, love the jacket but at this price we should consider time-sharing[emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> The t-shirt has this cheap look that was created on purpose but this will guarantee a pyjama style no look on me so I'm happy to skip this and leave it to the fashionistas.



Agree completely with you and Ari. The tee shirt is not my style. And there is no way on earth I would ever pay $850 for a tee shirt. Apparently there is a waiting list. 

For fun and following the lead of another member here I bought this for $39. I tried it with my black cruise jacket, jeans, my two tone ankle straps and my maxi flap. It was kind of cute. Of course I didn't think to take a photo. I don't know how much I'll wear it but it seems like a much more reasonable waste of money.

https://www.jcrew.com/p/F4362?color...gclid=CNi21Zu40s4CFQqPfgodUzcGbA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> I agree, love the jacket but at this price we should consider time-sharing[emoji13][emoji13]
> 
> The t-shirt has this cheap look that was created on purpose but this will guarantee a pyjama style no look on me so I'm happy to skip this and leave it to the fashionistas.



Hahahahaaa I am all for this time-sharing idea!


----------



## Lisab68

Thank you!!  That jacket is pretty fantastic IMO!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely with you and Ari. The tee shirt is not my style. And there is no way on earth I would ever pay $850 for a tee shirt. Apparently there is a waiting list.
> 
> For fun and following the lead of another member here I bought this for $39. I tried it with my black cruise jacket, jeans, my two tone ankle straps and my maxi flap. It was kind of cute. Of course I didn't think to take a photo. I don't know how much I'll wear it but it seems like a much more reasonable waste of money.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/F4362?color...gclid=CNi21Zu40s4CFQqPfgodUzcGbA&gclsrc=aw.ds



Cute! Your outfit sounds great!! Like this way better than an $850 t shirt. That, I am not a fan of either...


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853



I haven't looked at j crew in a long time but these dresses are great! I need to check it out. Love them with your jackets.


----------



## Pourquoipas

DIY! Stupid, sorry...
Around 10 box, couldn't resist..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> DIY! Stupid, sorry...
> Around 10 box, couldn't resist..



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Baglover121

Please don't hate me , 
I'm really loco for that  coco tee and the white jacket , [emoji38]
Yes it has that knockoff straight out of a beach  vendor bag look [emoji16]
But i think It was intentional, the sprayed on leggings  jeans have that look too, It's really hard to tell how it will all look. Maybe these dubious items are  better in real life or maybe  worse?


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Please don't hate me ,
> I'm really loco for that  coco tee and the white jacket , [emoji38]
> Yes it has that knockoff straight out of a beach  vendor bag look [emoji16]
> But i think It was intentional, the sprayed on leggings  jeans have that look too, It's really hard to tell how it will all look. Maybe these dubious items are  better in real life or maybe  worse?



Not at all dear. I like that everyone is honest about their opinions on this thread. We all like different things. I like the jacket a lot. I just can't think about spending 10,000 for it. In the past I would have tried to get it in Paris for 8000 but I think the prices have been equalized now. I just don't think I could ever wrap my mind around 850 for a tee shirt. But it's cute.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Please don't hate me ,
> I'm really loco for that  coco tee and the white jacket , [emoji38]
> Yes it has that knockoff straight out of a beach  vendor bag look [emoji16]
> But i think It was intentional, the sprayed on leggings  jeans have that look too, It's really hard to tell how it will all look. Maybe these dubious items are  better in real life or maybe  worse?



Sure I like it too but this is a real artistic gold mine! I'd love to create something that sells with such a profit margin.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I haven't looked at j crew in a long time but these dresses are great! I need to check it out. Love them with your jackets.



Thank you. The second dress is j crew collection. I am definitely very selective about what I buy from them. Some items are better quality than others.



ari said:


> PP, I like both dresses. For the first outfit if you want to make it more summerish you can wear off white or nude shoes. For fall the black shoes are perfect!
> The second dress is amazing with your Kelly.



Thanks Ari. I think you are right that the black shoes for fall would be ok. I will probably add my blue/ navy/ black Hermes mors cashmere too to darken it up a bit too.


----------



## MSO13

Just returned the long terry poncho 40-42 to NM. they also had a Paris Rome Little black jacket in 36 on the rack. PM if you want the specific location and SA.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been looking for dresses to wear on their own or layer with my jackets. Nothing at Chanel was really appealing to me. I just received these two back from my tailor for alterations. The first is Luisa spagnoli. It goes with my light blue or my navy jackets. I would not necessarily add these accessories. I'm just trying them for fit. The dress has some nice Chanel like properties- a slightly dropped waist and pockets. Plus the fabric is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 3444848
> View attachment 3444850
> View attachment 3444851
> 
> 
> And this dress is j crew collection. It has a Colvert like background and touches of black. I like the way the chiffon looks with the black tweed jacket plus it matches my Colvert Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 3444853



Wow I love the way the gray blue dress with your blue jacket (which I absolutely wish I started collecting earlier and had the chance to acquire).  Think the J crew jacket looked much better with the black jacket - it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Wow I love the way the gray blue dress with your blue jacket (which I absolutely wish I started collecting earlier and had the chance to acquire).  Think the J crew jacket looked much better with the black jacket - it's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you. I have seen the blue jack with resellers recently. I think it was spring 2014. It was my very first Chanel jacket.


----------



## ari

Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Thanks Ari! It's light gold shimmering with slight pink and green threads. See the photo below. Btw, don't like the T either. Looks tacky. A plain white T would be so much better.


it is absolutely gorgeous! do you wear strictly for evening?


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree completely with you and Ari. The tee shirt is not my style. And there is no way on earth I would ever pay $850 for a tee shirt. Apparently there is a waiting list.
> 
> For fun and following the lead of another member here I bought this for $39. I tried it with my black cruise jacket, jeans, my two tone ankle straps and my maxi flap. It was kind of cute. Of course I didn't think to take a photo. I don't know how much I'll wear it but it seems like a much more reasonable waste of money.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/F4362?color...gclid=CNi21Zu40s4CFQqPfgodUzcGbA&gclsrc=aw.ds


Dear PP, please do post pictures!


MrsOwen3 said:


> Just returned the long terry poncho 40-42 to NM. they also had a Paris Rome Little black jacket in 36 on the rack. PM if you want the specific location and SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445732


MrsOwen, didn't you like the poncho?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]



Ari's pure perfection again, love it with the blouse that adds some pink in a very discrete way!


----------



## Hed Kandi

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]


Looking good! You wear the pink jacket very well!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]



Gorgeous look Ari,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]



I like that look a lot. The printed blouse looks very nice with it.


----------



## MSO13

ari said:


> it is absolutely gorgeous! do you wear strictly for evening?
> 
> Dear PP, please do post pictures!
> 
> MrsOwen, didn't you like the poncho?



not in this long style, I was hoping for the shorter version and they sent this accidentally. I have a larger chest and this made me look heavy. No one can find the shorter in the states and boutiques didn't order it. I'm going to try in NYC next time I'm there but it's no big loss if I can't find it. it was just a fun casual piece. 

the pink jacket looks amazing with that print!!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> it is absolutely gorgeous! do you wear strictly for evening?



Thanks Ari. Yes, I thought it's a bit too bling for daywear [emoji15]

Love your ensemble, the blouse is quite an unexpected nice match!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Ari's pure perfection again, love it with the blouse that adds some pink in a very discrete way!





Hed Kandi said:


> Looking good! You wear the pink jacket very well!





Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous look Ari,





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like that look a lot. The printed blouse looks very nice with it.





MrsOwen3 said:


> not in this long style, I was hoping for the shorter version and they sent this accidentally. I have a larger chest and this made me look heavy. No one can find the shorter in the states and boutiques didn't order it. I'm going to try in NYC next time I'm there but it's no big loss if I can't find it. it was just a fun casual piece.
> 
> the pink jacket looks amazing with that print!!





hermesBB said:


> Thanks Ari. Yes, I thought it's a bit too bling for daywear [emoji15]
> 
> Love your ensemble, the blouse is quite an unexpected nice match!



Thank you dear Ladies! I hope I'm not too boring with these jackets, the weather has been too hot.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]


Yes yes yes!!!! Where is the blouse from? Is it silk?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3446286
> 
> Still summer, cruise jackets in heavy use[emoji12]


Very pretty!

I think the look is cute, but $850 for a tee is a bit much. $39.50 from J Crew satisfies that itch and it is in the same vein so I splurged.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Yes yes yes!!!! Where is the blouse from? Is it silk?



Thank you Ladysarah ! The blouse is silk, Valentino.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> I think the look is cute, but $850 for a tee is a bit much. $39.50 from J Crew satisfies that itch and it is in the same vein so I splurged.



Thank you GraceKelly !


----------



## ari

Today is a bit cooler, my last year favorite jacket


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Today is a bit cooler, my last year favorite jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447049



I am never tired of this jacket! Soooo pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today is a bit cooler, my last year favorite jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447049



I love this jacket on you. And it's so perfect with your Kelly.


----------



## EmileH

This is a photo from the Chanel magazine that just came in the mail. The black blouse is the same as the white with the black satin tie from Paris Rome collection. It comes long or short sleeve. I bought the long sleeve. I just fell in love with it. I think it will look great with the jackets or on its own.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today is a bit cooler, my last year favorite jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447049



Beautiful


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a photo from the Chanel magazine that just came in the mail. The black blouse is the same as the white with the black satin tie from Paris Rome collection. It comes long or short sleeve. I bought the long sleeve. I just fell in love with it. I think it will look great with the jackets or on its own.
> 
> View attachment 3447092
> View attachment 3447093



It's as beautiful as the white but easier to handle, well bought!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I am never tired of this jacket! Soooo pretty!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you HermesBB !


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this jacket on you. And it's so perfect with your Kelly.


Thank you PP


Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful


Thank you PQP


Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a photo from the Chanel magazine that just came in the mail. The black blouse is the same as the white with the black satin tie from Paris Rome collection. It comes long or short sleeve. I bought the long sleeve. I just fell in love with it. I think it will look great with the jackets or on its own.
> 
> View attachment 3447092
> View attachment 3447093



Love the shirt ! It's satin, isn't it[emoji108]I saw it in the boutique. It is just gorgeous. The leather skirt is so fabulous! Good that it doesn't fit my life style [emoji38][emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB !
> 
> Thank you PP
> 
> Thank you PQP
> 
> 
> Love the shirt ! It's satin, isn't it[emoji108]I saw it in the boutique. It is just gorgeous. The leather skirt is so fabulous! Good that it doesn't fit my life style [emoji38][emoji12]



Thank you. Yes the blouse is satin. I love the skirt too. I'm going to look for a cream colored pencil skirt to wear with the blouse and my black jacket.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes the blouse is satin. I love the skirt too. I'm going to look for a cream colored pencil skirt to wear with the blouse and my black jacket.



Great idea!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today is a bit cooler, my last year favorite jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447049


One of my favorites!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a photo from the Chanel magazine that just came in the mail. The black blouse is the same as the white with the black satin tie from Paris Rome collection. It comes long or short sleeve. I bought the long sleeve. I just fell in love with it. I think it will look great with the jackets or on its own.
> 
> View attachment 3447092
> View attachment 3447093



I was so tempted to buy this black one too! It's very easy to wear IRL! Congrats! Another classic piece!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes the blouse is satin. I love the skirt too. I'm going to look for a cream colored pencil skirt to wear with the blouse and my black jacket.


Great plan!  I can see this for Holiday dressing!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a photo from the Chanel magazine that just came in the mail. The black blouse is the same as the white with the black satin tie from Paris Rome collection. It comes long or short sleeve. I bought the long sleeve. I just fell in love with it. I think it will look great with the jackets or on its own.
> 
> View attachment 3447092
> View attachment 3447093



Oh that's gorgeous PBP! Great classic item, 
I'm so in love with that skirt too, shame it's   
lambskin and very fragile looking,


----------



## hermesBB

Since I had the sleeveless version of the white blouse with tie, I picked this black one instead. It's more of a relaxed boyfriend style, but for this black shirt, all the buttons are in the right place  

Before you scoll down, apologies about the quality of the photo and my never-improving selfie taking skill.... I am so disappointed at myself...
The second one is a better look of the blouse and the Constance wallet in Mimosa gator (I confess I have the Constance Elan in the same Mimosa nilo croc. Should have let go one... )


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Since I had the sleeveless version of the white blouse with tie, I picked this black one instead. It's more of a relaxed boyfriend style, but for this black shirt, all the buttons are in the right place
> 
> Before you scoll down, apologies about the quality of the photo and my never-improving selfie taking skill.... I am so disappointed at myself...
> The second one is a better look of the blouse and the Constance wallet in Mimosa gator (I confess I have the Constance Elan in the same Mimosa nilo croc. Should have let go one... )



That's a beautiful blouse too. I'm really focused on buying items to go with the jackets that I already have rather than adding more jackets so it's nice to see a variety of other pieces like this.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful blouse too. I'm really focused on buying items to go with the jackets that I already have rather than adding more jackets so it's nice to see a variety of other pieces like this.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Since I had the sleeveless version of the white blouse with tie, I picked this black one instead. It's more of a relaxed boyfriend style, but for this black shirt, all the buttons are in the right place
> 
> Before you scoll down, apologies about the quality of the photo and my never-improving selfie taking skill.... I am so disappointed at myself...
> The second one is a better look of the blouse and the Constance wallet in Mimosa gator (I confess I have the Constance Elan in the same Mimosa nilo croc. Should have let go one... )



Like these outspoken colour choices!


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> Since I had the sleeveless version of the white blouse with tie, I picked this black one instead. It's more of a relaxed boyfriend style, but for this black shirt, all the buttons are in the right place
> 
> Before you scoll down, apologies about the quality of the photo and my never-improving selfie taking skill.... I am so disappointed at myself...
> The second one is a better look of the blouse and the Constance wallet in Mimosa gator (I confess I have the Constance Elan in the same Mimosa nilo croc. Should have let go one... )


HermesBB your skin is so beautiful and you have such a nice figure I originally thought this picture was of the mannequin!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful blouse too. I'm really focused on buying items to go with the jackets that I already have rather than adding more jackets so it's nice to see a variety of other pieces like this.



You're probably well covered with your choice of jackets and now the fun to play with styles can begin!
Personally I have to avoid being tempted by new seasons color ways. I see beautiful all pink or deep red or petrol blue outfits and all of a sudden I think I need this full matching outfits, NO NEED!
Just building around the basic jackets gives so many options..


----------



## Lisab68

So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.



Congratulations! Please do post when you get it.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> You're probably well covered with your choice of jackets and now the fun to play with styles can begin!
> Personally I have to avoid being tempted by new seasons color ways. I see beautiful all pink or deep red or petrol blue outfits and all of a sudden I think I need this full matching outfits, NO NEED!
> Just building around the basic jackets gives so many options..



So really our jacket purchases were economical! [emoji23]

The only thing I would add someday is another summer weight jacket like the cruise jacket in another color. Other than that something would really have to wow me.


----------



## honu

Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Like these outspoken colour choices!



Thank you Pourquoipas! 



Lisab68 said:


> HermesBB your skin is so beautiful and you have such a nice figure I originally thought this picture was of the mannequin!!  Beautiful!!



Thanks but you are way too kind~~~ it's all illusion thanks to my poor photographic skill! Things are in weird angle and it is not even focused right [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Lisab68 said:


> So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.



Congrats on getting the LBJ! It's a classic piece and plz do post when u got them back! 




honu said:


> Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.



My opinion would be to thank her but tell her it's not your size. Another store found the right size so you will have to pass. I usually would still feel guilty about saying something like this, so I will try to get some other stuff from her... [emoji12]


----------



## ari

You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Since I had the sleeveless version of the white blouse with tie, I picked this black one instead. It's more of a relaxed boyfriend style, but for this black shirt, all the buttons are in the right place
> 
> Before you scoll down, apologies about the quality of the photo and my never-improving selfie taking skill.... I am so disappointed at myself...
> The second one is a better look of the blouse and the Constance wallet in Mimosa gator (I confess I have the Constance Elan in the same Mimosa nilo croc. Should have let go one... )



This is a beautiful and easy to wear shirt ! Congrats. It looks great with these pants and gorgeous color of your Elan! Love it!


----------



## ari

honu said:


> Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.



Don't worry it will sell within hours!


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.



Major congrats ! Please post pictures!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> One of my favorites!


Thank you GraceKelly! i love it too but it makes me so heavy on top. I have to give it to be dry cleaned and I'm so worried!


Baglover121 said:


> Oh that's gorgeous PBP! Great classic item,
> I'm so in love with that skirt too, shame it's
> lambskin and very fragile looking,


The skirt is so glam on this picture, but in the boutique looked a bit strange /cheap/ on the hanger.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a beautiful blouse too. I'm really focused on buying items to go with the jackets that I already have rather than adding more jackets so it's nice to see a variety of other pieces like this.


I think this is the right strategy!


----------



## honu

ari said:


> Don't worry it will sell within hours!



That would be great if it did! 

If anyone wants the Rome LBJ in size 34 please PM for the SA's info


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So really our jacket purchases were economical! [emoji23]
> 
> The only thing I would add someday is another summer weight jacket like the cruise jacket in another color. Other than that something would really have to wow me.



That's exactly what I thought. Another pink or beige, maybe cream super light jacket is all I have on my mind right now. I hope there'll be one like the C16. Maybe it's a short crush but it could help that light pink is everywhere even for winter now. I wonder how quick they can adjust to the trends. If pink is no longer in it will always stay wearable for me anyway.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
> Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447897
> View attachment 3447898
> 
> And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]



Wow, the Gucci blouse is perfect and the old is not the right word for this cardi! The bracelet is a statement piece, that's how costume jewellery has to be[emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.



Super, please pics when possible!


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.



It's not your fault if jackets are difficult to find in the right size or if scarcity is cultivated at Chanel, the consumer tries to find what he's ready to pay for. Never compromise on sizing, you might regret it. SA are usually nice as long as there is a perspective you'll buy if she's a pro she'll try to find your next item soon.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
> Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447897
> View attachment 3447898
> 
> And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]



This is a perfect outfit Ari. The blouse really makes it. But every detail is perfect including the belt and the fun bracelet.


----------



## ailoveresale

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies, guess what?  I bought my first Chanel rtw today!!!  Woo hoo!!  I went to my closest NM (there is no Chanel botique with rtw near me).  I had a few things in mind that I wanted to look at.  What I purchased was the Paris Rome tweed button down jacket with matching skirt.  Didn't have the presence of mind to photograph the jacket when I tried it on.  Waiting for the skirt from another store.  I'll get it all altered at the same time, although the fit was surprisingly good on me.  Can't wait to show you!!!  Thanks for posting so many beautiful pictures of yourselves in these amazing clothes.



Congrats and welcome to the club!! [emoji16]



honu said:


> Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.



Never feel bad for an SA...they will turn around and sell it to someone else! Plus they are there to help you, they understand if you don't buy something because you don't love it or it's not the right size. [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

Also posted this in the Chanel's in action thread... The black 16P cardigan has become my uniform of sorts!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Also posted this in the Chanel's in action thread... The black 16P cardigan has become my uniform of sorts!



It's good to find your perfect piece! Looks great!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
> Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447897
> View attachment 3447898
> 
> And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a perfect outfit Ari. The blouse really makes it. But every detail is perfect including the belt and the fun bracelet.



What she said!


----------



## gracekelly

Here is my navy airline jacket just back from alteration.  I decided to trim it down all the way around and it worked out very well.  The epaulettes sit properly now that the neck and shoulders fit and it is more fitted in general.  I was  going through my brooch collection and pinning them on.  I like this one because it has a military vibe to it, which I think goes with  the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Here is my navy airline jacket just back from alteration.  I decided to trim it down all the way around and it worked out very well.  The epaulettes sit properly now that the neck and shoulders fit and it is more fitted in general.  I was  going through my brooch collection and pinning them on.  I like this one because it has a military vibe to it, which I think goes with  the jacket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448282
> View attachment 3448283
> View attachment 3448284



I like it fitted more than boxy. Did the same for mine but still waiting to get it back.
The brooch is perfect and it fits nicely now!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



Love! Love! Love!!!!  Looks fantastic. And the fit is really nice on you!

And I think the idea of buying vintage/preloved with these beautiful clothes is lovely. And think of yourself has helping the environment too!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.


Very good choice and it looks great on you!  It is a classic Chanel style and it is tweaked and brought out every couple of years.  I have the runway 2011 of this.  The jacket that Cate Blanchett wore in the movie Jasmine is in the same vein.  Total au current.

*sigh* the male model did not come with the jacket







Pourquoipas said:


> I like it fitted more than boxy. Did the same for mine but still waiting to get it back.
> The brooch is perfect and it fits nicely now!



Thank  you!  It looks so much better now and I feel comfortable in it.  You will be happy with yours too.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



I love it on you! It's beautiful. Great purchase. Timeless.


----------



## honu

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



I love  it on you - most importantly, you're happy with your new jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Love! Love! Love!!!!  Looks fantastic. And the fit is really nice on you!
> 
> And I think the idea of buying vintage/preloved with these beautiful clothes is lovely. And think of yourself has helping the environment too!!



Thank you for your kind words, that means a lot to me plus I never thought about the sustainability aspect. As I like antiques as well I like things that are well used.



gracekelly said:


> Very good choice and it looks great on you!  It is a classic Chanel style and it is tweaked and brought out every couple of years.  I have the runway 2011 of this.  The jacket that Cate Blanchett wore in the movie Jasmine is in the same vein.  Total au current.
> 
> *sigh* the male model did not come with the jacket
> 
> This was exactly what I was after first and it popped up on VC recently but I let it pass, still a bit angry about myself as it is even more recent and wearable! Hudson Kroenig and his cute sin I suppose, sure very nice to look at[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank  you!  It looks so much better now and I feel comfortable in it.  You will be happy with yours too.


Oh yes i hope so!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it on you! It's beautiful. Great purchase. Timeless.



Thank you that means a lot coming from you as you did score your beautiful cream tweed from Salzburg!
I was very unsure about the pockets as it adds volume,,,


----------



## divababe

Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum. 

Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.


----------



## honu

divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333



Love your LBJ! Congrats!!!


----------



## honu

Pourquoipas said:


> It's not your fault if jackets are difficult to find in the right size or if scarcity is cultivated at Chanel, the consumer tries to find what he's ready to pay for. Never compromise on sizing, you might regret it. SA are usually nice as long as there is a perspective you'll buy if she's a pro she'll try to find your next item soon.



Thanks for the advice. Sometimes I am intimidated by the SAs.  I may not be a regular customer, I buy sporadically but if I find an SA I like I'll be a client for life!


----------



## honu

honu said:


> That would be great if it did!
> 
> If anyone wants the Rome LBJ in size 34 please PM for the SA's info



So sorry but I didn't clarify my original post - I *thought* the SA said size 36, but she ended up getting me a 34. Which I don't need anymore because I got the 34 from the boutique.

If anyone needs the Rome LBJ in size 34, please PM me for her info.


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> I love  it on you - most importantly, you're happy with your new jacket!



Thank you, sharing is so helpful! I learn a lot on tpf and try to keep up with the posts!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333



You must be glad to welcome it back, looks perfectly elegant now!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your kind words, that means a lot to me plus I never thought about the sustainability aspect. As I like antiques as well I like things that are well used.
> 
> 
> Oh yes i hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you that means a lot coming from you as you did score your beautiful cream tweed from Salzburg!
> I was very unsure about the pockets as it adds volume,,,



I like the pockets. They look good.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333



Lovely!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



Beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> Thanks for the advice. Sometimes I am intimidated by the SAs.  I may not be a regular customer, I buy sporadically but if I find an SA I like I'll be a client for life!



Yep, good for you to feel like this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Karenaellen, very appreciated feed-back. Great how the www finds you virtually anything you look for!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



Oh wow! That's a collector item, excellent buy pourquoipas


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Oh wow! That's a collector item, excellent buy pourquoipas


I'm glad you like it and it's nice to say so, i'll be wearing it and It might be good for years to come as this jacket is a robust piece !
I'll try and find out when it was done.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
> Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447897
> View attachment 3447898
> 
> And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]


Chanel cardigans are so beautiful!!! I also really love the shirt you have on! is it chanel also?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your kind words, that means a lot to me plus I never thought about the sustainability aspect. As I like antiques as well I like things that are well used.
> 
> 
> Oh yes i hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you that means a lot coming from you as you did score your beautiful cream tweed from Salzburg!
> I was very unsure about the pockets as it adds volume,,,



They have the cream Salzburg suit at my local NM, still full price


----------



## Vanana

honu said:


> Hello ladies...I now am in quandary......my SA at NM said she would get me the size 36 Rome LBJ. In the meantime I called my local Chanel SA for the size 34 and she said she had it and I ended up buying it. What should I tell the NM SA?  I feel bad for having her get the jacket, she told me it was a 36.



What you have to remember is that Chanel designed this particular jacket with invisible Chanel wings attached, which enables it to fly out the store. I think your SA will be fine


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> You must be glad to welcome it back, looks perfectly elegant now!



Thank you! It is sooo hot here, so sadly this will sit in the closet for another month or two!


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333


Looks great!  Now we need the weather to cool down so we can wear it.


----------



## honu

Vanana said:


> What you have to remember is that Chanel designed this particular jacket with invisible Chanel wings attached, which enables it to fly out the store. I think your SA will be fine



LOL!! The style is so classic and beautiful, I'm sure it will go to a good home soon


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  Now we need the weather to cool down so we can wear it.



Thank you! Yes, Summer needs to move on for my new Chanel jackets! Lol


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  Now we need the weather to cool down so we can wear it.





divababe said:


> Thank you! Yes, Summer needs to move on for my new Chanel jackets! Lol



I've been hoping for the same thing. It's times like this that I wish I lived in SF where one can wear jackets almost year round... [emoji15]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I've been hoping for the same thing. It's times like this that I wish I lived in SF where one can wear jackets almost year round... [emoji15]


You would think, but I have been there in January and it was hot! I have also been there in summer and it was cold.  The famous quote about SF is from Mark Twain who stated that "the coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."  I was up there years ago in August for a wedding and I wore a Chanel wool cruise collection jacket in the evening because it was pretty chilly.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> I've been hoping for the same thing. It's times like this that I wish I lived in SF where one can wear jackets almost year round... [emoji15]



Sooo true! Although I love my cruise jackets...ready for a little cooler weather and other Chanel jackets!


----------



## Coco.lover

Do you mind sharing the style number and sku? trying to have my sa locate it for me. 


aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I finally picked up the black jacket after the sleeves alteration.
> Trying it on in front of the mirror - and started to sweat! How warm is this jacket!
> 
> Thank you again for all your input and comments prior of me purchasing this jacket. I really appreciate each one of them.
> Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> You would think, but I have been there in January and it was hot! I have also been there in summer and it was cold.  The famous quote about SF is from Mark Twain who stated that "the coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco."  I was up there years ago in August for a wedding and I wore a Chanel wool cruise collection jacket in the evening because it was pretty chilly.



I grew up in the Bay Area and always carried a jacket when I went up to the city in the summer - we could tell who the tourists were by their "I [emoji173]️ SF" sweatshirts. I always wanted to live in SF and still dream of going back...most people would not complain about living in SoCal except those of us from NorCal. And those who love jackets. [emoji12]


----------



## ailoveresale

Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?


----------



## Pourquoipas

This is a very good color and fit, well found!
It will match a lot of winter-tones, have fun checking this out!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744



Sorry quoting didn't work[emoji8]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, the Gucci blouse is perfect and the old is not the right word for this cardi! The bracelet is a statement piece, that's how costume jewellery has to be[emoji255]


Pourquoipas, Thank You!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a perfect outfit Ari. The blouse really makes it. But every detail is perfect including the belt and the fun bracelet.


Pocketbook Pup, Thank You!


ailoveresale said:


> Also posted this in the Chanel's in action thread... The black 16P cardigan has become my uniform of sorts!


ailoveresale, Love the cardi! it looks so perfect



gracekelly said:


> What she said!


Thank You GraceKelly!


gracekelly said:


> Here is my navy airline jacket just back from alteration.  I decided to trim it down all the way around and it worked out very well.  The epaulettes sit properly now that the neck and shoulders fit and it is more fitted in general.  I was  going through my brooch collection and pinning them on.  I like this one because it has a military vibe to it, which I think goes with  the jacket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448282
> View attachment 3448283
> View attachment 3448284


Yes, I like it fitted a bit! these jackets we quite boxy for my taste too.


Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.


Absolutely gorgeous!


divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333


It loos great Divababe! 


Vanana said:


> Chanel cardigans are so beautiful!!! I also really love the shirt you have on! is it chanel also?


Thank yoy Vanana, the blouse is Gucci.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744


love the color and it looks great with the gray jeans!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744



I love it. Especially the color. Good job.


----------



## Coco.lover

Can someone share the style # and/ or the sku from the black jacket from the Paris Rome collection trying to have my sa find me one.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744



Great find! I like the color!


----------



## EmileH

Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



This is pretty, very feminine.
Must thing this topic through when mine is back. 
Maybe doing just the opposite is an option, masculine white shirt but open above and wide slacks with some pendant 'distracting' from your décolleté, elegant flats.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This is pretty, very feminine.
> Must thing this topic through when mine is back.
> Maybe doing just the opposite is an option, masculine white shirt but open above and wide slacks with some pendant 'distracting' from your décolleté, elegant flats.



Interesting thoughts. Let's try this.


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744



I like burgundy a lot for fall and winter. Very rich jewelry tone. Great find!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> This is a very good color and fit, well found!
> It will match a lot of winter-tones, have fun checking this out!





ari said:


> love the color and it looks great with the gray jeans!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it. Especially the color. Good job.





divababe said:


> Great find! I like the color!





hermesBB said:


> I like burgundy a lot for fall and winter. Very rich jewelry tone. Great find!



Thank you everyone! The ayes have it [emoji4]. I had vowed to be done with Chanel RTW for this year but I saw this on sale for $650 and couldn't pass it up. [emoji15]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



I love the color combination and love this outfit. Personally I love the military look - I think you have a great idea going with matching it to feminine pieces.
Still too hot here to wear mine... [emoji13]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



What about a leather pencil skirt?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I love the color combination and love this outfit. Personally I love the military look - I think you have a great idea going with matching it to feminine pieces.
> Still too hot here to wear mine... [emoji13]



Thank you. It still rather hot here but I can wear it in the air conditioning. 



Karenaellen said:


> What about a leather pencil skirt?



I could try it. I like it best with lighter colored bottom. With black or navy I really feel like an airline attendant.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. It still rather hot here but I can wear it in the air conditioning.
> 
> 
> 
> I could try it. I like it best with lighter colored bottom. With black or navy I really feel like an airline attendant.



I must say I'm quite a fan of some flight attendant suits. I was on Allitalia last week and one attendant had a gorgeous deep red tweed with a matching bag and moss green stockings, very italian elegance!


----------



## ladysarah

Sweltering hot today in London. Who has a really summery fresh look to share? ( I certainly don't, every thing I have is quite heavy and packed away - for now..)


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Sweltering hot today in London. Who has a really summery fresh look to share? ( I certainly don't, every thing I have is quite heavy and packed away - for now..)



Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449200




Love this on you!! stunning!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Just picked this up at a good price from realreal. Thought it would be a good black alternative. Thumbs up or thumbs down?
> 
> View attachment 3448743
> 
> View attachment 3448744


I like the color and it is so neutral you can wear with anything.  Good purchase!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449200


So pretty and a great dress!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I must say I'm quite a fan of some flight attendant suits. I was on Allitalia last week and one attendant had a gorgeous deep red tweed with a matching bag and moss green stockings, very italian elegance!



So funny that you said this.  When I was at Heathrow in June, I was fascinated by the outfits worn by airline attendants from airlines that I never get to see on domestic flights.  Some the colors and head gear were really different.  The one that really blew me away was from one of the Gulf countries and they were wearing patterned stockings and a scarf hat.


----------



## gracekelly

I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet 

[


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3449360
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet
> 
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346



Good idea, I started to take pics on my phone and if I'm in a hurry and have no idea what to pick I scroll through my favorites !!
I found a similar blouse like your white in light blue, luckily it's trending now!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



I think it looks good! I think your blouse color is very soft and feminine!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3449360
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet
> 
> [



Love all your pairings and great idea on go ahead and match different outfits when you are not in a hurry to get ready, so you already know what works with the jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Love all your pairings and great idea on go ahead and match different outfits when you are not in a hurry to get ready, so you already know what works with the jacket!


Thanks!  It is such a waste of time otherwise, plus it also makes you review what is in the closet.

Wanted an opinion on the camellia...yay or nay?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  It is such a waste of time otherwise, plus it also makes you review what is in the closet.
> 
> Wanted an opinion on the camellia...yay or nay?



I like the concept but probably not that much of a contrast. Maybe something in light blue or royal blue?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the concept but probably not that much of a contrast. Maybe something in light blue or royal blue?



That is the only camellia I have.  Actually I like the contrast.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



You look so elegant.
This jacket is a bit straight cut but well fitted I think? wonder how it would look with a lighter color pleated skirt?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> That is the only camellia I have.  Actually I like the contrast.



I like it because it balances the pockets in the bottom and draws the eye up. 



Vanana said:


> You look so elegant.
> This jacket is a bit straight cut but well fitted I think? wonder how it would look with a lighter color pleated skirt?



Thank you. Yes I need to try different shapes of skirts. It is a very straight cut. I really like it with white jeans but I can't wear jeans to work. [emoji45]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> You ladies are giving me incentive and ideas to wear to the max my Chanel jackets.
> Here is and old cardigan worn with my usual work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447897
> View attachment 3447898
> 
> And the beautiful bracelet, which I never figured out how and when to wear, but it was sitting there and I had to put it in use. Pearls overkill, but so what? I didn't have time to change my bag, so the orange Kelly had to come with me today[emoji15][emoji23][emoji23]



Drooling! [emoji12] love the shirt,  cardigan shoes and basically the whole outfit!


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Love all the mod shots of everyone's posts! It's so difficult to keep up since I haven't had a lot of time to check the forum.
> 
> Here's my LBJ after alteration to shortened the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448333



Love the jacket on you!  Did you buy the matching Skirt as well? [emoji6]


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  It is such a waste of time otherwise, plus it also makes you review what is in the closet.
> 
> Wanted an opinion on the camellia...yay or nay?



Yay for the camellia! I think it accessories the jacket well!


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Love the jacket on you!  Did you buy the matching Skirt as well? [emoji6]



Thank you! I didn't get the matching skirt. Not sure if I will since I recently got two black skirts already.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Pourquoipas, Thank You!
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, Thank You!
> 
> ailoveresale, Love the cardi! it looks so perfect
> 
> 
> Thank You GraceKelly!
> 
> Yes, I like it fitted a bit! these jackets we quite boxy for my taste too.
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> It loos great Divababe!
> 
> Thank yoy Vanana, the blouse is Gucci.



Thanks Ari!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good morning everyone. I'm trying to find a way to make my navy airport jacket look more feminine and pretty and less like a uniform jacket. Ar first I thought ruffles would add a feminine touch. This morning I thought maybe pearls and the two tone ankle straps shoes. Still maybe a bit boring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3448934



PP, I like it, it is not boring at all. I like the pants and the pearls with this jacket! You need a brooch  to lighten and soften it a  bit. I would go with bright white silk blouse with these off white pants.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449200



Totally gorgeous PQP ! The dress looks very elegant and the shoes are so cute!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3449360
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet
> 
> [



I love all of the tops! And I love the camellia!


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Drooling! [emoji12] love the shirt,  cardigan shoes and basically the whole outfit!



Thank you Zaraha!


----------



## ari

I shortened the cruise skirt. 
On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3449885

Another styling, still looks frumpy

View attachment 3449886


----------



## ari

Sory here it is


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Sory here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449887



You look beautiful! This might be my favorite look on you. So elegant. I'm glad you are happy with the length now. Sometimes these jackets need small changes but you have to wear them a few times to see how you feel.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886



It does hit at a better place now.  Good eye!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449200



This reminds me one of Miroslava's all pink Chanel suite dress look! Gorgeous! 




gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3449360
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet
> [



This is a great idea! I need to do that too. 



ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886



Both looks are very chic and practical! The current length of skirt shows off your calf a lot nicer! Good choice!


----------



## honu

Coco.lover said:


> Can someone share the style # and/ or the sku from the black jacket from the Paris Rome collection trying to have my sa find me one.



My SA from Neimans found one for me on Tuesday, but I had to turn it down because I found one from the boutique. I'm assuming it's still there. If you want her contact info PM me.


----------



## honu

Pourquoipas said:


> Inspired by Ari all pink look, cropped cardi c11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449200



I love this look on you!!  Do you also have a matching rose gold ring?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Sory here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449887


So much better and flattering!  Looks perfect!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886





ari said:


> Sory here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449887



I like it on you! What don't you like about it? Maybe I like pleats so I thought it looks great! I love the pink cruise jacket...wish I got it as well....


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886



You were right, I much prefer the new length of the pleated skirt, it's also perfect styling with the beige C16, don't you like it with your pink C16 ? Too harsh? I don't mind pink with black..


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> This reminds me one of Miroslava's all pink Chanel suite dress look! Gorgeous!
> 
> That is quite a compliment! I'm a bumpkin compared to her, i'll look this style up on MD[emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> I love this look on you!!  Do you also have a matching rose gold ring?



I have, love rose gold [emoji136][emoji136]


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886



Ooo you got the tights. Was just eyeing them today on the Chanel website. They really are stunning!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look beautiful! This might be my favorite look on you. So elegant. I'm glad you are happy with the length now. Sometimes these jackets need small changes but you have to wear them a few times to see how you feel.


Thank you PP! 


Karenaellen said:


> It does hit at a better place now.  Good eye!


Thank you Karenaellen!


hermesBB said:


> This reminds me one of Miroslava's all pink Chanel suite dress look! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great idea! I need to do that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Both looks are very chic and practical! The current length of skirt shows off your calf a lot nicer! Good choice!


Thank you HermesBB


gracekelly said:


> So much better and flattering!  Looks perfect!


Thank gracekelly!


divababe said:


> I like it on you! What don't you like about it? Maybe I like pleats so I thought it looks great! I love the pink cruise jacket...wish I got it as well....


I don't know what exactly bothered me. It made me feel frumpy! I like the length now.


Pourquoipas said:


> You were right, I much prefer the new length of the pleated skirt, it's also perfect styling with the beige C16, don't you like it with your pink C16 ? Too harsh? I don't mind pink with black..


Thank you PQP! Ido wear it with the pink from time to time.


Lisab68 said:


> Ooo you got the tights. Was just eyeing them today on the Chanel website. They really are stunning!!


Yes! Not sure how much I'll wear them


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886



Ari, I am slim but still I would kill for your figure to say nothing of your style!


----------



## zaraha

hopingoneday said:


> Ari, I am slim but still I would kill for your figure to say nothing of your style!



+1 Ari is the Chanel princess on this thread [emoji6]


----------



## hermesBB

zaraha said:


> +1 Ari is the Chanel princess on this thread [emoji6]



No doubt about it!!! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3449865
> View attachment 3449869
> View attachment 3449875
> 
> I shortened the cruise skirt.
> On the model looks so elegant at this length, but on me I didn't like it at all. I wore it like this, but every time I felt  old instead of elegant. The skit is heavy silk very pretty pleats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449885
> 
> Another styling, still looks frumpy
> 
> View attachment 3449886


It looks elegant and sophisticated! I like the fited jacket too, though I generally go for looser fit.


----------



## ari

hopingoneday said:


> Ari, I am slim but still I would kill for your figure to say nothing of your style!





zaraha said:


> +1 Ari is the Chanel princess on this thread [emoji6]





hermesBB said:


> No doubt about it!!! [emoji122][emoji122]





ladysarah said:


> It looks elegant and sophisticated! I like the fited jacket too, though I generally go for looser fit.



Oh, dear Ladies, thank you, you are too kind to me! 
Thank you hopingoneday, I have my insecurities, at the moment I feel so enormous. I did a mistake with the diet, too much protein, an put on too much muscle. I didn't expect it as I'm old, I shouldn't pack muscle so easily. 
Thank you Zaraha, Ladysarah an HermesBB.
Now I have a question, the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find ways to wear my coat.
Here is with the black Chanel jeans
	

		
			
		

		
	



With a shawl if I'm cold
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here are the jeans with a wool top
	

		
			
		

		
	



With leather leggings and ballerinas - obviously it didn't look good with flats


----------



## ari

With the gray jeans, not a good, look
	

		
			
		

		
	



With slim fit pants 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So what do you think?


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> With the gray jeans, not a good, look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451649
> 
> With slim fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451650
> 
> So what do you think?





ari said:


> Oh, dear Ladies, thank you, you are too kind to me!
> Thank you hopingoneday, I have my insecurities, at the moment I feel so enormous. I did a mistake with the diet, too much protein, an put on too much muscle. I didn't expect it as I'm old, I shouldn't pack muscle so easily.
> Thank you Zaraha, Ladysarah an HermesBB.
> Now I have a question, the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find ways to wear my coat.
> Here is with the black Chanel jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451645
> 
> With a shawl if I'm cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451646
> 
> Here are the jeans with a wool top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451647
> 
> With leather leggings and ballerinas - obviously it didn't look good with flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451648



Agree with all the ladies that you are truly an icon in this thread Ari! 

Looks good as always with your parings! I like the coat with the skinny black jeans, leather leggings and slim fit pants looks. The grey jeans style didn't look right with the coat. If you will be traveling with the coat through airport and such, I think the ballerina will be comfortable? It looks good to me from the pictures. Maybe try a different style flat (like Valentino)?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> With the gray jeans, not a good, look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451649
> 
> With slim fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451650
> 
> So what do you think?



1 and 2 are perfect and of course the top and black jeans alone,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> With the gray jeans, not a good, look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451649
> 
> With slim fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451650
> 
> So what do you think?



I think it all looks wonderful except the grey jeans. I like the flats. I like the shawl too


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Agree with all the ladies that you are truly an icon in this thread Ari!
> 
> Looks good as always with your parings! I like the coat with the skinny black jeans, leather leggings and slim fit pants looks. The grey jeans style didn't look right with the coat. If you will be traveling with the coat through airport and such, I think the ballerina will be comfortable? It looks good to me from the pictures. Maybe try a different style flat (like Valentino)?


Yes, Divababe, I was looking for traveling in a city to semi-formal outfit, with a lot of walking. 
I don't know how to dress down.
Do you mean the pointed flats?



Pourquoipas said:


> 1 and 2 are perfect and of course the top and black jeans alone,



Thank you PQP!! [emoji4]


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Yes, Divababe, I was looking for traveling in a city to semi-formal outfit, with a lot of walking.
> I don't know how to dress down.
> Do you mean the pointed flats?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PQP!! [emoji4]



Yes, I think pointed flats will make it look better. Ballerinas round toe seemed to clash with the coat. I like Valentino because the stud details.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Yes, I think pointed flats will make it look better. Ballerinas round toe seemed to clash with the coat. I like Valentino because the stud details.



Yes try your Lanvin flats, good idea divababe.


----------



## Baglover121

Gorgeous as always Ari,


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Oh, dear Ladies, thank you, you are too kind to me!
> Thank you hopingoneday, I have my insecurities, at the moment I feel so enormous. I did a mistake with the diet, too much protein, an put on too much muscle. I didn't expect it as I'm old, I shouldn't pack muscle so easily.
> Thank you Zaraha, Ladysarah an HermesBB.
> Now I have a question, the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find ways to wear my coat.
> Here is with the black Chanel jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451645
> 
> With a shawl if I'm cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451646
> 
> Here are the jeans with a wool top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451647
> 
> With leather leggings and ballerinas - obviously it didn't look good with flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451648



I like the 2nd pic with denim.  Maybe change the shoes to something more comfortable if  slings aren't that comfy.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Oh, dear Ladies, thank you, you are too kind to me!
> Thank you hopingoneday, I have my insecurities, at the moment I feel so enormous. I did a mistake with the diet, too much protein, an put on too much muscle. I didn't expect it as I'm old, I shouldn't pack muscle so easily.
> Thank you Zaraha, Ladysarah an HermesBB.
> Now I have a question, the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find ways to wear my coat.
> Here is with the black Chanel jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451645
> 
> With a shawl if I'm cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451646
> 
> Here are the jeans with a wool top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451647
> 
> With leather leggings and ballerinas - obviously it didn't look good with flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451648



I like first two looks. I would also suggest a pair of block heel booties. That would make the walk a lot easier.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> With the gray jeans, not a good, look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451649
> 
> With slim fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451650
> 
> So what do you think?


I like it with the white blouse and black tie the best as it gives the coat something extra.  I was also thinking that you could wear more than one brooch on the coat if wearing it with a plain top.  It is such a simple fabric that you could dress it up more.


----------



## honu

divababe said:


> Yes, I think pointed flats will make it look better. Ballerinas round toe seemed to clash with the coat. I like Valentino because the stud details.


I also like the coat with the skinny black jeans - and I don't think you look too muscular, you have great arms! I wish my arms looked like yours!


----------



## honu

I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!! 
My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## EmileH

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452271



Looks great. The sleeves are funny. Congrats!


----------



## zaraha

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452271



Looks like we all bought this jacket!!! [emoji173]️ looks lovely on you!


----------



## gracekelly

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452271


It is a good fit and the sleeves being shortened will make it perfect.


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452271



There you are, congrats !! 
This makes me remember when I was a teen we wore our down jackets hands in our sleeves, funny indeed.


----------



## Baglover121

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452271



The fit is perfect, but yes the sleeves are very long,,
Long,


----------



## Hed Kandi

honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I can't wait!
> Congrats!!!
> 
> View attachment 3452271


----------



## Baglover121

Not everyones cup of tea, wearing my cashmere act one cardi with graphic marant tee , 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Couldn't resist these  navy and black sling backs, love them!


----------



## gracekelly

I like it!  Very cute[emoji3]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Not everyones cup of tea, wearing my cashmere act one cardi with graphic marant tee ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452703
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist these  navy and black sling backs, love them!
> View attachment 3452708



I'd loved to own this cardi but not available here a real classic piece.
Twins on the slings but mine are 2 different blacks, I think so. I bought those after the two-tones and I finally got the grey tweeds. I hope they will stay as a permanent shoe!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I'd loved to own this cardi but not available here a real classic piece.
> Twins on the slings but mine are 2 different blacks, I think so. I bought those after the two-tones and I finally got the grey tweeds. I hope they will stay as a permanent shoe!


I bought the gray flannel and black velvet toe after the beige and black.  I agree, it would be nice if they could keep these permanently and perhaps add something else.  The navy is on my wish list.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3449360
> View attachment 3449344
> View attachment 3449345
> View attachment 3449346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying on some tops today with the navy airline jacket so I would be ready to get dressed quickly when the opportunity presents itself for the jacket wearing.  It saves me time and I don't have to listen to the DH asking if I am ready yet
> 
> [


These are all great looks. I LOVE the White camelia, on the jacket, pure & classic chanel! And I also like the striped top under it and the white ruffled one. Very different looks, but what's not to like? They will look stunning when you wear them.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> These are all great looks. I LOVE the White camelia, on the jacket, pure & classic chanel! And I also like the striped top under it and the white ruffled one. Very different looks, but what's not to like? They will look stunning when you wear them.


Thank you so much!  I wasn't sure about the camellia at first, but it has grown on me especially with the striped top.  I think it keeps the stripes from looking too nautical. (HMS Pinafore lol!)  I actually picked up the ruffled blouse for another Chanel, but am very pleased at how it works with this one.


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> Oh, dear Ladies, thank you, you are too kind to me!
> Thank you hopingoneday, I have my insecurities, at the moment I feel so enormous. I did a mistake with the diet, too much protein, an put on too much muscle. I didn't expect it as I'm old, I shouldn't pack muscle so easily.
> Thank you Zaraha, Ladysarah an HermesBB.
> Now I have a question, the weather is getting cooler and I'm trying to find ways to wear my coat.
> Here is with the black Chanel jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451645
> 
> With a shawl if I'm cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451646
> 
> Here are the jeans with a wool top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451647
> 
> With leather leggings and ballerinas - obviously it didn't look good with flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451648



In the second picture, are you by chance wearing the chanel black/ecru logo cashemere stole? If so could you share some pictures? I am thinking about getting it too.


----------



## hopingoneday

Baglover121 said:


> Not everyones cup of tea, wearing my cashmere act one cardi with graphic marant tee ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452703
> 
> 
> I think it's cute!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> I like it!  Very cute[emoji3]


Thank you [emoji4]



Pourquoipas said:


> I'd loved to own this cardi but not available here a real classic piece.
> Twins on the slings but mine are 2 different blacks, I think so. I bought those after the two-tones and I finally got the grey tweeds. I hope they will stay as a permanent shoe!


I was lucky enough to get this cardi In my size, as it sold out so fast, 
I so wanted the flannel slingbackd but they were soldout


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Yes, I think pointed flats will make it look better. Ballerinas round toe seemed to clash with the coat. I like Valentino because the stud details.


Divababe, Thank you, I'll try it! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Yes try your Lanvin flats, good idea divababe.


Def PQP, I think they'll suit well! 


Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous as always Ari,


Thank you Baglover!


zaraha said:


> I like the 2nd pic with denim.  Maybe change the shoes to something more comfortable if  slings aren't that comfy.


Thank you Zahara, slings are pretty comfortable, but I was trying to dress it down some how. 


hermesBB said:


> I like first two looks. I would also suggest a pair of block heel booties. That would make the walk a lot easier.


Very good idea HermesBB! 


gracekelly said:


> I like it with the white blouse and black tie the best as it gives the coat something extra.  I was also thinking that you could wear more than one brooch on the coat if wearing it with a plain top.  It is such a simple fabric that you could dress it up more.


I love the idea with more brooches, I should try tonight!


honu said:


> I also like the coat with the skinny black jeans - and I don't think you look too muscular, you have great arms! I wish my arms looked like yours!


Honu, thank you ! It is a great compliment !


honu said:


> I went to my local boutique and got my hands on the LBJ - I love it! After DH took this picture, I burst out laughing at how long the sleeves are!!
> My SA said I could pick up the jacket in a couple weeks. I
> View attachment 3452271


Major congrats! It fits you perfectly around the body! 


Baglover121 said:


> Not everyones cup of tea, wearing my cashmere act one cardi with graphic marant tee ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3452703
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist these  navy and black sling backs, love them!
> View attachment 3452708


I love it! Different look! Love the navy slings too!


rhm said:


> In the second picture, are you by chance wearing the chanel black/ecru logo cashemere stole? If so could you share some pictures? I am thinking about getting it too.



Here it is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 it is an old picture. It is very soft and warm, you can use it as a cardi, it is woven. It doesn't look very dressy.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to get this cardi In my size, as it sold out so fast,
> I so wanted the flannel slingbackd but they were soldout



Actually I saw it during the sale, I unfortunately bought it at full price[emoji38] but is so useful and lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to get this cardi In my size, as it sold out so fast,
> I so wanted the flannel slingbackd but they were soldout


They are currently at Neiman Marcus and Nordstom


----------



## rhm

Here it is 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3453540

	

		
			
		

		
	
 it is an old picture. It is very soft and warm, you can use it as a cardi, it is woven. It doesn't look very dressy.[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! That is exactly the piece I was looking for and I think I will be buying it. When I last saw it in the boutique, it almost felt like a jersey type of material but it was completely cashmere and loved how soft and fuzzy it was on me. I think its also big enough to be a shoulder shawl for night events as well.


----------



## ari

rhm said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is an old picture. It is very soft and warm, you can use it as a cardi, it is woven. It doesn't look very dressy.



Thank you so much! That is exactly the piece I was looking for and I think I will be buying it. When I last saw it in the boutique, it almost felt like a jersey type of material but it was completely cashmere and loved how soft and fuzzy it was on me. I think its also big enough to be a shoulder shawl for night events as well.[/QUOTE]

Yes it is knitted cashmere. It is quite big and you can definitely wear over the shoulders[emoji4] when I bought it they had it in the opposite colors too - cream and black. I saw a bigger one in the whiter I'll post it if I find the picture.
Here I found pictures
Different styles of mine
View attachment 3453675

I loved this one for colder weather, but didn't buy it[emoji30]
View attachment 3453677

And just for fun my SA recommend these blankets for my cats [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
View attachment 3453679
View attachment 3453680

Can you see them, or shall I repost?


----------



## ari




----------



## rhm

ari said:


> View attachment 3453682
> 
> View attachment 3453683
> View attachment 3453684
> View attachment 3453685



Thank you for the going above and beyond to help me! And yes, that is exactly the scarf/stole I was looking for. 
I will be purchasing it this weekend!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> With the gray jeans, not a good, look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451649
> 
> With slim fit pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451650
> 
> So what do you think?


Lovely as always!!!! I kept thinking about how beautiful the long line coat would look with a pair of slim/fitted flat/low heel over the knees boots for some reason.  I think perhaps it would be a nice balance with the length of the coat but perhaps not the most ladylike look though but more on the casual side.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]



Very good look, I love the dark purple or raisin with the black. Did you find a H strap for your Applewatch in black? I had to return my Applewatch, still missing it a lot but the constant watching (!) on mine made my DH angry[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] plus the battery was empty way before the end of the day!!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]



Great outfit. Hope you enjoyed date night.


----------



## ladysarah

Those ladies who wear their jacket out for dinner, I wonder do you take it off when you sit to eat or simply unbutton? My jackets feel too hot and restrictive to wear them in restaurants, maybe ok for drinks, stand up events or work dos...


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]



Lovely! I love Frame jeans too!


----------



## hermesBB

Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags

Combo#1




Combo#2


Combo#3


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324



Love it all HermesBB! Specially how chic the Chanel blouse looks with the scarf.gorgeous!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Very good look, I love the dark purple or raisin with the black. Did you find a H strap for your Applewatch in black? I had to return my Applewatch, still missing it a lot but the constant watching (!) on mine made my DH angry[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] plus the battery was empty way before the end of the day!!



Thank you! Funny about the apple watch - DH likes that I won't miss any of his texts or calls when at work or running around w the kids! I actually asked for etain but he thought it was "not Hermes enough" and got the fauve strap, but I needed a dark tone and got the Saphire blue from h.com - black is all sold out everywhere! Now I'm thinking I should have just insisted on the etain. [emoji13]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit. Hope you enjoyed date night.



Thank you! [emoji4]



ladysarah said:


> Those ladies who wear their jacket out for dinner, I wonder do you take it off when you sit to eat or simply unbutton? My jackets feel too hot and restrictive to wear them in restaurants, maybe ok for drinks, stand up events or work dos...



I usually wear mine unbuttoned and most restaurants around here are kept super cold, so I need to keep them on. Otherwise I take it off and lay it on the chair behind me or on the bench next to me (I've had some mishaps w jackets on the back of my chair and hasty waiters).



hermesBB said:


> Lovely! I love Frame jeans too!



Thank you! Frame are sooo comfy!!



hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324



Love all your looks - especially with the blue kelly! This cardigan looks so versatile. [emoji6]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]


Lovely ailoveresale! hope you had nice time!


ladysarah said:


> Those ladies who wear their jacket out for dinner, I wonder do you take it off when you sit to eat or simply unbutton? My jackets feel too hot and restrictive to wear them in restaurants, maybe ok for drinks, stand up events or work dos...


LadySarah, most of my Chanel jackets are tight around my arms, so I usually put them over my shoulders, if it is cold.



hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324


HermesBB, love your taste. All of the outfits are great, the bags are simply TDF!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324



From casual to elegant great looks plus gorgeous bags!


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324



Beautiful outfits. They all look wonderful in you.


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Frame are sooo comfy!!
> 
> Love all your looks - especially with the blue kelly! This cardigan looks so versatile. [emoji6]



Totally agree. Frame jeans are very flattering as well. 

Thank you! The puffy sleeves gave the cardigan a different twist and I like it! 




ari said:


> Lovely ailoveresale! hope you had nice time!
> 
> LadySarah, most of my Chanel jackets are tight around my arms, so I usually put them over my shoulders, if it is cold.
> 
> 
> HermesBB, love your taste. All of the outfits are great, the bags are simply TDF!



Thanks Ari! 




Pourquoipas said:


> From casual to elegant great looks plus gorgeous bags!



Thank you Pourquoipas! I am practically living in hotel lately. So I am trying to explore more options with limited items. 




Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful outfits. They all look wonderful in you.



Thanks PP! That's a big compliment! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Those ladies who wear their jacket out for dinner, I wonder do you take it off when you sit to eat or simply unbutton? My jackets feel too hot and restrictive to wear them in restaurants, maybe ok for drinks, stand up events or work dos...



I put mine on the arm on my chair and hope I don't forget to take it after two glasses of wine!! Happened before!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Thank you Pourquoipas! I am practically living in hotel lately. So I am trying to explore more options with limited items. 
My dream, hotel full service ! Born lazy[emoji41][emoji41]
But It's  a challenge, live 3 weeks on 20kg of luggage !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my cruise jacket for date night with DH - paired with a Dries Van Noten top, Frame jeans, and CLs. [emoji4]


Great look!


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Those ladies who wear their jacket out for dinner, I wonder do you take it off when you sit to eat or simply unbutton? My jackets feel too hot and restrictive to wear them in restaurants, maybe ok for drinks, stand up events or work dos...


I am usually wearing a sleeveless top under a jacket and I also find the venues to be very air conditioned and cool so I rarely take off a jacket.  When it is hot here, I don't even bother wearing one.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324


Looks great on you and the puffy sleeves are very cute!


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> I put mine on the arm on my chair and hope I don't forget to take it after two glasses of wine!! Happened before!


Haha  that's what I call a good night out.. Returning sans Chanel jacket. Seriously though I never wear mine for dinner or I take it off - so it's more like out wear.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I put mine on the arm on my chair and hope I don't forget to take it after two glasses of wine!! Happened before!


This is when my husband is extremely useful.  He is the one who looks out for my things.  "Be careful of your bag.  Don't get sauce on your blouse/jacket/pants."  I listen to him and think he must think I am a klutz.  He would NEVER  let me forget to take anything, so I can drink as much as I like.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Lovely ailoveresale! hope you had nice time!



Thank you ari! We did [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Totally crazy outfit, but I couldn't resist these Prada pants at 70% off. Obviously nobody liked the crazy pink, but it is exactly the same as my bag.[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I over matched everything again!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3455221
> 
> Totally crazy outfit, but I couldn't resist these Prada pants at 70% off. Obviously nobody liked the crazy pink, but it is exactly the same as my bag.[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I over matched everything again!


Actually I love it!!!!❤️


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3455221
> 
> Totally crazy outfit, but I couldn't resist these Prada pants at 70% off. Obviously nobody liked the crazy pink, but it is exactly the same as my bag.[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I over matched everything again!



It's fabulous! And very fun.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3455221
> 
> Totally crazy outfit, but I couldn't resist these Prada pants at 70% off. Obviously nobody liked the crazy pink, but it is exactly the same as my bag.[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I over matched everything again!



Very cute! Love the pink pants and the matching color bag!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> This is when my husband is extremely useful.  He is the one who looks out for my things.  "Be careful of your bag.  Don't get sauce on your blouse/jacket/pants."  I listen to him and think he must think I am a klutz.  He would NEVER  let me forget to take anything, so I can drink as much as I like.



Very good hubby! I am the one constantly having to remember everything for the entire family when we go somewhere! Can't count on my hubby because he will definitely forget my jacket or purse and just tell me that "oh well, get another one then". [emoji17]



ladysarah said:


> Haha  that's what I call a good night out.. Returning sans Chanel jacket. Seriously though I never wear mine for dinner or I take it off - so it's more like out wear.


 it depends on the event, most mine aren't heavy so I wear them and keep them on. For the heavier ones, it depends and I like the places that have like a coat check or something so they will be responsible for getting you the jacket back! 



Pourquoipas said:


> I put mine on the arm on my chair and hope I don't forget to take it after two glasses of wine!! Happened before!


[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I think I would be so sad if I forget! Lol, but at least you had fun and hope there restaurant is reputable and you went back and got it!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Trying different ways to multi-use the cardigan. Items in action: Chanel charcoal gray cardigan, Chanel black blouse, H scarf and bags
> 
> Combo#1
> View attachment 3454321
> 
> View attachment 3454322
> 
> Combo#2
> View attachment 3454323
> 
> Combo#3
> 
> View attachment 3454324



Love all the looks and how versatile the black blouse is!


----------



## Pourquoipas

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] I think I would be so sad if I forget! Lol, but at least you had fun and hope there restaurant is reputable and you went back and got it![/QUOTE]

Oh yes i got it back and was so grateful!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! I am practically living in hotel lately. So I am trying to explore more options with limited items.
> My dream, hotel full service ! Born lazy[emoji41][emoji41]
> But It's  a challenge, live 3 weeks on 20kg of luggage !



Not when your calendar was filled up with meetings and etc. [emoji37] I once was so tired after 3 consecutive meetings and went back to hotel to catch a quick nap before the next one. Unfortunately I overslept and totally missed the late night meeting. According to DH, he kicked me repeatedly to wake me up but I was soooo completely out..... [emoji15][emoji81]




gracekelly said:


> This is when my husband is extremely useful.  He is the one who looks out for my things.  "Be careful of your bag.  Don't get sauce on your blouse/jacket/pants."  I listen to him and think he must think I am a klutz.  He would NEVER  let me forget to take anything, so I can drink as much as I like.



Your husband is so considerate, def a keeper! Mine just seems never be able to remember where he leaves his watch/bag/wallet/passport/phone/glasses .... Anything and everything.... 





ari said:


> View attachment 3455221
> 
> Totally crazy outfit, but I couldn't resist these Prada pants at 70% off. Obviously nobody liked the crazy pink, but it is exactly the same as my bag.[emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I over matched everything again!



The pinks are in pretty light shades so it's not overpowering the outfit. Maybe try a set of flamingo pink and see how crazy it goes? [emoji12]




divababe said:


> Love all the looks and how versatile the black blouse is!



Thanks divababe! It looks blah but surprisingly easy to match~~ [emoji8]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Not when your calendar was filled up with meetings and etc. [emoji37] I once was so tired after 3 consecutive meetings and went back to hotel to catch a quick nap before the next one. Unfortunately I overslept and totally missed the late night meeting. According to DH, he kicked me repeatedly to wake me up but I was soooo completely out..... [
> Ok, right. I was still on my holidays cloud...over soon[emoji25]


----------



## hermesBB

Haven't had any holiday break or real vacation for a looooonnnnnnggggg time.... 
This pretty much sums up my life: 
[emoji928][emoji929][emoji593][emoji545][emoji335][emoji409] + unlimited supply of [emoji477]️....


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Haven't had any holiday break or real vacation for a looooonnnnnnggggg time....
> This pretty much sums up my life:
> [emoji928][emoji929][emoji593][emoji545][emoji335][emoji409] + unlimited supply of [emoji477]️....



You are funny. I hope you get some rest soon. 

I enjoyed your interview. You have incredible taste.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are funny. I hope you get some rest soon.
> 
> I enjoyed your interview. You have incredible taste.



Thanks. Fashion is the very few things that I squeeze in my daily life... [emoji15]


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Actually I love it!!!![emoji173]️


Thank you Dear LadySarah!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's fabulous! And very fun.


Thank you PP!


divababe said:


> Very cute! Love the pink pants and the matching color bag!


Thank you Divababe!


hermesBB said:


> Not when your calendar was filled up with meetings and etc. [emoji37] I once was so tired after 3 consecutive meetings and went back to hotel to catch a quick nap before the next one. Unfortunately I overslept and totally missed the late night meeting. According to DH, he kicked me repeatedly to wake me up but I was soooo completely out..... [emoji15][emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband is so considerate, def a keeper! Mine just seems never be able to remember where he leaves his watch/bag/wallet/passport/phone/glasses .... Anything and everything....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pinks are in pretty light shades so it's not overpowering the outfit. Maybe try a set of flamingo pink and see how crazy it goes? [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks divababe! It looks blah but surprisingly easy to match~~ [emoji8]



Thank you HermesBB [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Please post more often - I really enjoy your style!


----------



## ari

First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3456671
> 
> First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]



Love the whole outfit and how you have it tied/ arranged. Have fun.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3456671
> 
> First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]



Very laid-back elegance ! Stay at safe distance from the chef and you'll be fine! Enjoy!
Love the details on the jeans, you see it's not a plain pair of jeans! It's an iconic Chanel look!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3456671
> 
> First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]



Wow! Looks great as always! You are brave wearing the white blouse to teppanyaki!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3456671
> 
> First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]


Looks great!  Hope you steered clear of the soy sauce!


----------



## Baglover121

Spot on Ari! Looks so fierce and yet ladylike, you wore it better than Kirstin Stewart,


----------



## CassieLyons

I would use it as the pattern in my business casual attire.  A nice grey one with a colored blouse underneath and either black slacks or pencil skirt.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3456671
> 
> First outing of the Paris-Rome blouse with the jacket and jeans. Heading to teppanyaki, hope the blouse will survive [emoji4]



Stylish as always! And so brave to wear it somewhere they specialize in throwing food... [emoji15]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love the whole outfit and how you have it tied/ arranged. Have fun.


Thank you PP! I did, but I'm not using the scales today.


divababe said:


> Wow! Looks great as always! You are brave wearing the white blouse to teppanyaki!


Thank Divababe, I was ready to change but DH insisted on me wearing the blouse[emoji6]


gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  Hope you steered clear of the soy sauce!


Thank you GraceKelly! I did manage to stay clear from all the spots! My friend sitting next to me got a stain on her blouse. 


Baglover121 said:


> Spot on Ari! Looks so fierce and yet ladylike, you wore it better than Kirstin Stewart,


Thank you Baglover , I was contemplating the skirt, but decided that it is still too warm for tweed skirt, and jeans are so easy to wear!


ailoveresale said:


> Stylish as always! And so brave to wear it somewhere they specialize in throwing food... [emoji15]


 haha that was funny!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very laid-back elegance ! Stay at safe distance from the chef and you'll be fine! Enjoy!
> Love the details on the jeans, you see it's not a plain pair of jeans! It's an iconic Chanel look!



Thank you PQP! I thought the jeans are perfect fit, DH said that they are too high waisted [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PQP! I thought the jeans are perfect fit, DH said that they are too high waisted [emoji849]



They don't look high waisted here. I'm glad the trend is less low rise now, I never liked seeing all this underwear and tatoos a couple of years ago.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Thank you PQP! I thought the jeans are perfect fit, DH said that they are too high waisted [emoji849]



I like the jeans too! I like the cuff details. It gives the whole outfit a bit edgy touch.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> They don't look high waisted here. I'm glad the trend is less low rise now, I never liked seeing all this underwear and tatoos a couple of years ago.



I agree, some are so low rise that they felt like border-lining trashy ...


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> They don't look high waisted here. I'm glad the trend is less low rise now, I never liked seeing all this underwear and tatoos a couple of years ago.





hermesBB said:


> I agree, some are so low rise that they felt like border-lining trashy ...




Me too!  I have a long rise so when the pants were at the lowest point, It was like wearing bikini underwear for me.  Who knew that when Alexander Mc Queen put bumsters on the runway all those years ago, the trend would be so huge even in a modified version.  Glad I kept all my fine quality trousers!  I can't find anything like them anymore and now they are all back in fashion!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Me too!  I have a long rise so when the pants were at the lowest point, It was like wearing bikini underwear for me.  Who knew that when Alexander Mc Queen put bumsters on the runway all those years ago, the trend would be so huge even in a modified version.  Glad I kept all my fine quality trousers!  I can't find anything like them anymore and now they are all back in fashion!



You're so right. Who'd believed that classic pants, blouses with lace and pussy bows plus pleated skirts would be mainstream again!
I'm not following every fashion mood but it's nice to actually find so many suitable outfits to consider anywhere you look!
View attachment 3457778


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> I agree, some are so low rise that they felt like border-lining trashy ...





Pourquoipas said:


> You're so right. Who'd believed that classic pants, blouses with lace and pussy bows plus pleated skirts would be mainstream again!
> I'm not following every fashion mood but it's nice to actually find so many suitable outfits to consider anywhere you look!
> View attachment 3457778


I wish I could find the Bernard Zins wool gab trousers that I purchased way back when.  I bought them at private clothing stores that are long gone.  For a while, NM carried them, but even that was eons ago.


----------



## gracekelly

I was just thinking that I bought my first pair of Chanel pants about 13-14 years ago.  They are not high and they are not low waisted and the leg is wider than a trouser. Flat front and side zipper.    Whenever I purchased a Chanel pant, I kept to this style pretty much and they have been perfect and timeless.  Thanks Karl


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I was just thinking that I bought my first pair of Chanel pants about 13-14 years ago.  They are not high and they are not low waisted and the leg is wider than a trouser. Flat front and side zipper.    Whenever I purchased a Chanel pant, I kept to this style pretty much and they have been perfect and timeless.  Thanks Karl


Actually I think almost any of my clothing purchases from Chanel (which are few and far between, maybe one /two pieces every couple of sasons) I can still wear and never look dated. Occasionally I decided I was tired of somethings but they ever looked passé as such. I guess that's the mark of quality and style.


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

I often wear my Chanel jacket with Jeans or a Ponti Pencil Skirt & a Camisole for a more casual look, otherwise I love throwing it over my Black Dresses.
 The main jacket I wear is mainly navy, so I love to pair it with my Louis Vuitton Leo Stole in Indigo. xx


----------



## ari

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> I often wear my Chanel jacket with Jeans or a Ponti Pencil Skirt & a Camisole for a more casual look, otherwise I love throwing it over my Black Dresses.
> The main jacket I wear is mainly navy, so I love to pair it with my Louis Vuitton Leo Stole in Indigo. xx



I would love to see your pictures! Please post!


----------



## ari

Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes only[emoji15]


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3458358
> 
> Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes.



Looking gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## ari

Thank you Luckylove!


Here the pants are worn with trainers, I love it on the model but I can't pull it off. End I have the trainers !


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3458358
> 
> Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes only[emoji15]



You look beautiful Ari. That's a shame about the pants.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3458358
> 
> Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes only[emoji15]



I like that your top has a similar color pattern matching your H bracelet!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3458358
> 
> Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes only[emoji15]


Love the whole look.  Can't believe they shrank!  That really should not happen with quality fabric.


----------



## doloresmia

Some fun photos for a Sunday afternoon!


@thefashionguitar




Kate moss, thedailymail




Wendyslookbook - a denim tuxedo elevated with Chanel


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Some fun photos for a Sunday afternoon!
> 
> 
> @thefashionguitar
> 
> View attachment 3458767
> 
> 
> Kate moss, thedailymail
> 
> View attachment 3458772
> 
> 
> Wendyslookbook - a denim tuxedo elevated with Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3458773



These are great. I love the first one.


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> View attachment 3458358
> 
> Speaking of Chanel pants - here are the airline collection pants with the cruise jacket. These are the last summer days, so I'm taking advantage.  I dry cleaned the pants and they shrank, now I can wear them with flat shoes only[emoji15]



Ari you look amazing in those pants!  But I can't believe they shrunk! And at the dry cleaners no less. That shouldn't happen. [emoji31]


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Some fun photos for a Sunday afternoon!
> 
> 
> @thefashionguitar
> 
> View attachment 3458767
> 
> 
> Kate moss, thedailymail
> 
> View attachment 3458772
> 
> 
> Wendyslookbook - a denim tuxedo elevated with Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3458773


Love them all but Kate the Great looks particularly spectacular. The sama jacket could look positively matronly with the wrong outfit.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look beautiful Ari. That's a shame about the pants.


Thank you PP!


hermesBB said:


> I like that your top has a similar color pattern matching your H bracelet!


Thank you HermesBB ! Sharp eye!


gracekelly said:


> Love the whole look.  Can't believe they shrank!  That really should not happen with quality fabric.


Thank you GraceKelly, they are cotton, but still don't understand why after dry cleaning they shrank. 


doloresmia said:


> Some fun photos for a Sunday afternoon!
> 
> 
> @thefashionguitar
> 
> View attachment 3458767
> 
> 
> Kate moss, thedailymail
> 
> View attachment 3458772
> 
> 
> Wendyslookbook - a denim tuxedo elevated with Chanel
> 
> View attachment 3458773


Actually I love the first cream jacket and the whole outfit! Unexpected combination, but looks great on her! 
The one with the denim shirt is interesting too! I like it ! 
Kate, sorry, but this has been done and done again and again. It is nice, but trivial! 


Lisab68 said:


> Ari you look amazing in those pants!  But I can't believe they shrunk! And at the dry cleaners no less. That shouldn't happen. [emoji31]



Thank you Lisab! Tell me about it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157


Perfect.  I did the exact same thing and much much happier as a result.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Perfect.  I did the exact same thing and much much happier as a result.



Yes me too, a boxy shape just didn't work well on me.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157



They look great on you! Glad they turned out so well. I'm taking my navy one in again next week.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157



They look great on you! Love the fitted look [emoji1360]


----------



## ailoveresale

I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They look great on you! Glad they turned out so well. I'm taking my navy one in again next week.



Thank you for your kind words!

Good luck for your second round!



ailoveresale said:


> They look great on you! Love the fitted look [emoji1360]


Thank you for your kind words!



ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!


Actually I think it works very well as a suit, now you have all your options. Congrats!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157



Great ! Much better fit! Did they put additional darts, or just used the seams?


----------



## Brits'n'Pieces

ari said:


> I would love to see your pictures! Please post!


It's coming into summer here in Australia, so there may not be pictures for a little while sorry!
However I do have a 15C jacket on the way, & that will deserve a few pictures for sure xx


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!



I love it as a suit ailoveresale! Was the jacket bigger size for you?


----------



## ari

Brits'n'Pieces said:


> It's coming into summer here in Australia, so there may not be pictures for a little while sorry!
> However I do have a 15C jacket on the way, & that will deserve a few pictures for sure xx



Absolutely!


----------



## ari

GraceKelly said:


> I like it with the white blouse and black tie the best as it gives the coat something extra.  I was also thinking that you could wear more than one brooch on the coat if wearing it with a plain top.  It is such a simple fabric that you could dress it up more.



How about these 2 brooches, GraceKelly? I should have changed the bag, but I was again in a hurry...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!



Looks great on you!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157





ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!
> 
> J



Good job with the alterations *Pourquoipas, ailoveresale *such wearable classic pieces. 



ari said:


> How about these 2 brooches, GraceKelly? I should have changed the bag, but I was again in a hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460445



Love this coat *ari *and the outfit and bag too. Maybe swap the camellia brooch to another metal one? Not really feeling the mix of material here. 

Been busy with work and all, not much play time but I enjoy reading and seeing all the wonderful pairings with CC jackets and accessories. Found an old pic of mine from last year with a cardigan.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Good job with the alterations *Pourquoipas, ailoveresale *such wearable classic pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this coat *ari *and the outfit and bag too. Maybe swap the camellia brooch to another metal one? Not really feeling the mix of material here.
> 
> Been busy with work and all, not much play time but I enjoy reading and seeing all the wonderful pairings with CC jackets and accessories. Found an old pic of mine from last year with a cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 3460466



Great look. Comfortable yet chic.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!



Suit twins! Yours look much better than mine! I will have to find a chance to wear them together!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I think it works very well as a suit, now you have all your options. Congrats!



Thank you! [emoji4]



ari said:


> I love it as a suit ailoveresale! Was the jacket bigger size for you?



Thank you ari! I went with my usual size on the jacket. I usually leave it unbuttoned and I'm still working on 10lbs of baby weight (though my baby is no longer a baby [emoji15])



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks great on you!



Thank you! [emoji1]



ms piggy said:


> Good job with the alterations *Pourquoipas, ailoveresale *such wearable classic pieces.
> 
> Been busy with work and all, not much play time but I enjoy reading and seeing all the wonderful pairings with CC jackets and accessories. Found an old pic of mine from last year with a cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 3460466



Thank you! Love your comfy casual look. [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Suit twins! Yours look much better than mine! I will have to find a chance to wear them together!



Thank you! I'm sure yours looks great too [emoji12]. I find the skirt to be a very flattering fit. [emoji1360]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great ! Much better fit! Did they put additional darts, or just used the seams?



No additionnal darts on these, only on the double breasted cardi I got 2 darts as it was way to boxy[emoji856]


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Good job with the alterations *Pourquoipas, ailoveresale *such wearable classic pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this coat *ari *and the outfit and bag too. Maybe swap the camellia brooch to another metal one? Not really feeling the mix of material here.
> 
> Been busy with work and all, not much play time but I enjoy reading and seeing all the wonderful pairings with CC jackets and accessories. Found an old pic of mine from last year with a cardigan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460466


Thank you Ms Piggy, I'll keep on trying!
Great casual look! Chanel cardi is always usefull!


Pourquoipas said:


> No additionnal darts on these, only on the double breasted cardi I got 2 darts as it was way to boxy[emoji856]


I wore my double brested cardi yesterday and felt really boxy! 
found this picture on another thread. winter dress


----------



## ari

this suit is so different in yellow. I have it in black from ss 2012


----------



## luckylove

Hi ladies! I need help deciding! I bought the little A line black mini skirt that matches the LBJ from the Paris Rome collection. The skirt is a size too big for me and I plan to alter it.  Do you think I should keep it as an A line mini or taper it down to create a pencil skirt.  I enjoy both styles.  Which do you feel is more fun/youthful? I am sorry I don't have photos to share, but I left the skirt at the boutique until the seamstress returns.


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Hi ladies! I need help deciding! I bought the little A line black mini skirt that matches the LBJ from the Paris Rome collection. The skirt is a size too big for me and I plan to alter it.  Do you think I should keep it as an A line mini or taper it down to create a pencil skirt.  I enjoy both styles.  Which do you feel is more fun/youthful? I am sorry I don't have photos to share, but I left the skirt at the boutique until the seamstress returns.



Hi. I thought about making mine into a pencil skirt. I decided not to. I don't think it will look as good. I vote to keep it an a line. I did make mine longer so it just hits the top of my knee.


----------



## divababe

luckylove said:


> Hi ladies! I need help deciding! I bought the little A line black mini skirt that matches the LBJ from the Paris Rome collection. The skirt is a size too big for me and I plan to alter it.  Do you think I should keep it as an A line mini or taper it down to create a pencil skirt.  I enjoy both styles.  Which do you feel is more fun/youthful? I am sorry I don't have photos to share, but I left the skirt at the boutique until the seamstress returns.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. I thought about making mine into a pencil skirt. I decided not to. I don't think it will look as good. I vote to keep it an a line. I did make mine longer so it just hits the top of my knee.



Ditto on A-line


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi. I thought about making mine into a pencil skirt. I decided not to. I don't think it will look as good. I vote to keep it an a line. I did make mine longer so it just hits the top of my knee.



Thank you for your advice, I was leaning in that direction too, but wanted to be sure I wasn't making a mistake.  Thanks to Divababe too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

luckylove said:


> Hi ladies! I need help deciding! I bought the little A line black mini skirt that matches the LBJ from the Paris Rome collection. The skirt is a size too big for me and I plan to alter it.  Do you think I should keep it as an A line mini or taper it down to create a pencil skirt.  I enjoy both styles.  Which do you feel is more fun/youthful? I am sorry I don't have photos to share, but I left the skirt at the boutique until the seamstress returns.



I much prefer the A line on this skirt because of the trim and the casual pockets. I didn't consider at all to alter it into a pencil and I have a pencil skirt in black from a previous year which i had shortened recently, on me it looks much less youthful and fun.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Ms Piggy, I'll keep on trying!
> Great casual look! Chanel cardi is always usefull!
> 
> I wore my double brested cardi yesterday and felt really boxy!
> found this picture on another thread. winter dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460654



She is beautiful and very slim so she can pull off this length plus booties not to speak of the hiatus on the front. I would look like a peasant [emoji24]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> this suit is so different in yellow. I have it in black from ss 2012



It is quite a colour and without reading I thought it was from an earlier decade. I think you were wise to choose black. In utopic situations of unlimited budget it would be nice to have. It would give people something to look at anyway!


----------



## chlbag2012

Hello ladies, I discovered this thread little too late and have read for last few months of postings.  I really enjoyed all your lovely pictures.  I have been reading up on this LBJ Paris Rome collection & decided that this will be my first chanel jacket, possibly my only one.  I am looking for size 38 or 40 preferably at Neiman Marcus or BG.  I only have NM near me so it will be convenient to do alteration.  Is it true that Neiman provides free alteration?  I know I am little too late, but can any of you expert ladies PM me SA info, so I can contact them to possibly track it down?  I guess it wouldn't hurt to at least try & I will find one if it's meant to be.  TIA.


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> I much prefer the A line on this skirt because of the trim and the casual pockets. I didn't consider at all to alter it into a pencil and I have a pencil skirt in black from a previous year which i had shortened recently, on me it looks much less youthful and fun.



Thank you for reassuring me that A line is the way to go. My SA suggested making it a pencil skirt, but I didn't think that was going to be as cute.  So happy to have the feedback from everyone here! Thank you!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I got my cruise skirt back from alterations and tried it on as a suit with the jacket just for fun... don't know if I'd ever actually wear the two together but I think it's actually very classic Chanel!



Looks stunning!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> How about these 2 brooches, GraceKelly? I should have changed the bag, but I was again in a hurry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460445


Could you try your silver camellia with the jeweled brooch?  Another twist would be trying the black and the silver camellias together and spaced out a little more.


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Has anyone seen this in person? Is it a cardigan? What is that thing on breast... Can it be removed? It looks really cute. My SA just got it in


----------



## Sunlitshadows

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3460764
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this in person? Is it a cardigan? What is that thing on breast... Can it be removed? It looks really cute. My SA just got it in



I believe it's a cage for a small rodent, like a pet mouse


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I believe it's a cage for a small rodent, like a pet mouse



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I believe it's a cage for a small rodent, like a pet mouse


Perhaps it is for a miniature Choupette?  You know how much Karl loves her.


----------



## Lisab68

Karenaellen said:


> I believe it's a cage for a small rodent, like a pet mouse



I mean I was thinking the same thing. To quote Ari a few posts back WTF!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Perhaps it is for a miniature Choupette?  You know how much Karl loves her.



It's a pouch for live cat food.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> It's a pouch for live cat food.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3460764
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this in person? Is it a cardigan? What is that thing on breast... Can it be removed? It looks really cute. My SA just got it in



It looks lined so it's probably a jacket not a cardigan. It looks cute, I agree, but would look so much better without that rat pouch in the front...


----------



## Baglover121

It's really nice, except for that pouch, wonder if if can be removed?


----------



## EmileH

I found this photo on Pinterest of someone wearing the navy cardigan from the spring collection with a blue dress. It looks lovely.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I found this photo on Pinterest of someone wearing the navy cardigan from the spring collection with a blue dress. It looks lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3461483



Looks very nice, if I remember correctly you have if too PBP?


----------



## periogirl28

My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!


----------



## Bibi25260

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3460764
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this in person? Is it a cardigan? What is that thing on breast... Can it be removed? It looks really cute. My SA just got it in





Baglover121 said:


> It's really nice, except for that pouch, wonder if if can be removed?


This smartphone pocket can't be removed as our store manager told me when I asked in April after seeing it in the lookbook.


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



This is my ultimate dream jacket! So gorgeous on you Periogirl,


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> This is my ultimate dream jacket! So gorgeous on you Periogirl,



Thank you, I am very lucky to have it. [emoji8]


----------



## purplepoodles

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



Love this so much! Everything about this whispers classic designer luxury. You are so lucky to have found this jacket


----------



## periogirl28

purplepoodles said:


> Love this so much! Everything about this whispers classic designer luxury. You are so lucky to have found this jacket



Thank you so much. I owe it to my darling SAs as usual.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



This is a stunning piece and you wear it so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Looks very nice, if I remember correctly you have if too PBP?



Yes I have this cardigan. I need to just think of it as a neutral and stop thinking matchy matchy with it.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a stunning piece and you wear it so well. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you. My apologies that I am again in my Bermudas.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> She is beautiful and very slim so she can pull off this length plus booties not to speak of the hiatus on the front. I would look like a peasant [emoji24]


hahaha! so would I! 


Pourquoipas said:


> It is quite a colour and without reading I thought it was from an earlier decade. I think you were wise to choose black. In utopic situations of unlimited budget it would be nice to have. It would give people something to look at anyway!


when I was buying it, there was a very pale lilac color jacket and skirt in the same cut, at that time I even didn''t think I can wear Chanel in any other colors except cream and black. It was during the first day of sale in the beverly hills boutique, where I enterd by chance. I bought many nice things back then that I still wear today.


luckylove said:


> Thank you for reassuring me that A line is the way to go. My SA suggested making it a pencil skirt, but I didn't think that was going to be as cute.  So happy to have the feedback from everyone here! Thank you!!


I vote for A line too!


gracekelly said:


> Could you try your silver camellia with the jeweled brooch?  Another twist would be trying the black and the silver camellias together and spaced out a little more.


I will try again ))) 


BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3460764
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this in person? Is it a cardigan? What is that thing on breast... Can it be removed? It looks really cute. My SA just got it in


that thing on the breast most probably cost easily 1000 euro, hahaha! 


Karenaellen said:


> I believe it's a cage for a small rodent, like a pet mouse


ahahahaha! you are killing me...


gracekelly said:


> Perhaps it is for a miniature Choupette?  You know how much Karl loves her.


ahahaha! 


Baglover121 said:


> It's really nice, except for that pouch, wonder if if can be removed?


yes, if you want to remove 1000 euro......


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I found this photo on Pinterest of someone wearing the navy cardigan from the spring collection with a blue dress. It looks lovely.
> 
> View attachment 3461483


Nice! 


periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549


gorgeous jacket Periodgirl, it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> hahaha! so would I!
> 
> when I was buying it, there was a very pale lilac color jacket and skirt in the same cut, at that time I even didn''t think I can wear Chanel in any other colors except cream and black. It was during the first day of sale in the beverly hills boutique, where I enterd by chance. I bought many nice things back then that I still wear today.
> 
> I vote for A line too!
> 
> I will try again )))
> 
> that thing on the breast most probably cost easily 1000 euro, hahaha!
> 
> ahahahaha! you are killing me...
> 
> ahahaha!
> 
> yes, if you want to remove 1000 euro......
> 
> Nice!
> 
> gorgeous jacket Periodgirl, it looks fantastic on you!




Thank you dear Ari! I think that Lilac jacket would have suited you beautifully too, I remember that piece clearly.


----------



## ari

amazing picture of the black cruise jacket


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



This is gorgeous! The perfect Little White Jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> This is gorgeous! The perfect Little White Jacket!



Thank you. It was my first Chanel jacket for a long while.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> amazing picture of the black cruise jacket



Nice but not a real world look.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice but not a real world look.



Not the average office look unless in need of publicity[emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



This is a real beautiful snow-white jacket. Sometimes I think the best jackets were offered years ago!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Bibi25260 said:


> This smartphone pocket can't be removed as our store manager told me when I asked in April after seeing it in the lookbook.



Will it fit my I phone 6 plus, [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]???


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> This is a real beautiful snow-white jacket. Sometimes I think the best jackets were offered years ago!



Thank you!


----------



## hopingoneday

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



Beautiful jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549


This is gorgeous!  A forever jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> amazing picture of the black cruise jacket


Ari, this a wonderful look, but I think I need to wear a blouse with it or DH won't let me leave the house.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549



Love this! I'm still looking for the perfect cream jacket and wish something like this would come out - you're so lucky to have one!


----------



## periogirl28

hopingoneday said:


> Beautiful jacket!



Thank you! 



gracekelly said:


> This is gorgeous!  A forever jacket!



I am hoping you are right. Thanks!



ailoveresale said:


> Love this! I'm still looking for the perfect cream jacket and wish something like this would come out - you're so lucky to have one!



Thanks so much. You never know when Chanel might grant your wish!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not fall yet so
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 indian summer office look


----------



## Antonia

Pourquoipas said:


> Not fall yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indian summer office look


I love it!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Will it fit my I phone 6 plus, [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]???


yes, indeed !


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice but not a real world look.





Pourquoipas said:


> Not the average office look unless in need of publicity[emoji12][emoji12]






gracekelly said:


> Ari, this a wonderful look, but I think I need to wear a blouse with it or DH won't let me leave the house.



yes, but the picture is so pretty. I have the jeans and they don't look this gogeous color.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Not fall yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indian summer office look


Great look PQP! love everything !


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> amazing picture of the black cruise jacket


Agree, love the styling,Gisele looks so gorgeous 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I have this cardigan. I need to just think of it as a neutral and stop thinking matchy matchy with it.


I remember seeing it styled in the lookbook with black leather jumpsuit, <or maybe they were trousers and tank top? > and thought the idea looked so great, Something I wouldn't normally associate with a classic Chanel cardi, but it really looked so chic, 


Pourquoipas said:


> Not fall yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indian summer office look


Beautiful look Pourquoipas,


----------



## divababe

Hi everyone, want to share something with this group only as we are all Chanel jacket enthusiasts. My Saks SA has these two jackets in size 38 and they are both still on sale! The grey one was truly beautiful! Please PM me if you are interested!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Not fall yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indian summer office look



Lovely dress. The whole outfit is great.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Agree, love the styling,Gisele looks so gorgeous
> 
> I remember seeing it styled in the lookbook with black leather jumpsuit, <or maybe they were trousers and tank top? > and thought the idea looked so great, Something I wouldn't normally associate with a classic Chanel cardi, but it really looked so chic,
> 
> Beautiful look Pourquoipas,



Yes I saw that look with the leather again recently. It looked great. I should go back and find it again. Probably not something that I would feel comfortable copying exactly but I could try a variation.

I'm not a huge Giselle fan. Sorry not to be enthusiastic. She and her cheater husband are all we hear about for 9 months of the year in Boston. I just don't think she has the class or style to represent Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Antonia said:


> I love it!!





ari said:


> Great look PQP! love everything !



Dear Antonia and Ari, so nice to say so!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Agree, love the styling,Gisele looks so gorgeous
> 
> I remember seeing it styled in the lookbook with black leather jumpsuit, <or maybe they were trousers and tank top? > and thought the idea looked so great, Something I wouldn't normally associate with a classic Chanel cardi, but it really looked so chic,
> 
> Beautiful look Pourquoipas,





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely dress. The whole outfit is great.



Thank you for your kind approval baglover and PbP!![emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Agree, love the styling,Gisele looks so gorgeous
> 
> I remember seeing it styled in the lookbook with black leather jumpsuit, <or maybe they were trousers and tank top? > and thought the idea looked so great, Something I wouldn't normally associate with a classic Chanel cardi, but it really looked so chic,
> 
> Beautiful look Pourquoipas,



Is this Gisele? Amazing, she looks extremely photo shopped!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Is this Gisele? Amazing, she looks extremely photo shopped!



Yes that's her. [emoji849] rolling my eyes at her not you.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes that's her. [emoji849] rolling my eyes at her not you.



 She looks completely different, even classy[emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> She looks completely different, even classy[emoji38]



That definitely took a lot of photoshopping. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Not fall yet so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indian summer office look



Love everything in this photo! The dress, the sling backs, the scarf, the matching lip color, the jacket and the gorgeous lady in the mirror! [emoji7][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Love everything in this photo! The dress, the sling backs, the scarf, the matching lip color, the jacket and the gorgeous lady in the mirror! [emoji7][emoji122][emoji122]



Wow you make me blush like when I was 14[emoji255][emoji12][emoji7], your style is very inspiring and you got me resume my work after holidays more positively as you're a such a busy bee[emoji219][emoji219]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That definitely took a lot of photoshopping. [emoji23][emoji23]



Didn't recognize her either!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> yes, indeed !



Very useful to stay in touch when on call!
Good vibrations 
But why a cage, is this modern art?


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Is this Gisele? Amazing, she looks *extremely photo shopped*!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Got my 2 Airline jackets back from alterations for a downsized more fitted cut. I must say I'm relieved. I thought it wouldn't work out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460156
> View attachment 3460157


Like the fit of both on you.

Also in love with your shoes.  Roger Vivier?


----------



## Lisab68

periogirl28 said:


> My dear Chaneloholics may I share my jacket, it was released as a limited edition for the opening of my local store a few years ago. Light tweed and still perfect for the weather over here. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3461547
> View attachment 3461548
> View attachment 3461549


Love!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Like the fit of both on you.
> 
> Also in love with your shoes.  Roger Vivier?



Thank you Lisab68, glad I had them taken in, yes Roger Vivier. I often end up with those because of their color choices and quality.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I have been searching for the Chanel photo with my navy and red cardigan and the leather outfit. I can't find it. If anyone sees it will you post it? Thanks!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Lisab68, glad I had them taken in, yes Roger Vivier. I often end up with those because of their color choices and quality.



They are just such beautiful shoes. Love them on you!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I have been searching for the Chanel photo with my navy and red cardigan and the leather outfit. I can't find it. If anyone sees it will you post it? Thanks!



Here you go, not very good quality though [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here you go, not very good quality though [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463922



Thank you!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Here you go, not very good quality though [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463922


Stunning! Though tried this cardigan on and it had a more Japanese feel I thought with wide sleeves, rather than the more classic bracelet length shape.


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> Stunning! Though tried this cardigan on and it had a more Japanese feel I thought with wide sleeves, rather than the more classic bracelet length shape.



I have the cardigan. I find it a classic fit.


----------



## smileygirl

What does everyone think about the new collection?. The cats and emojis are cute beyond words!


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> What does everyone think about the new collection?. The cats and emojis are cute beyond words!



They are cute! But I told my SA: I cannt betray my doggie ~~~ LOL


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Wow you make me blush like when I was 14[emoji255][emoji12][emoji7], your style is very inspiring and you got me resume my work after holidays more positively as you're a such a busy bee[emoji219][emoji219]



Glad to be a positive force of influence [emoji15]




ari said:


> Here you go, not very good quality though [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463922


This is a classic piece. I remember it was from Spring2016, correct?


----------



## EmileH

I have t seen any rtw from fall that excites me. Thank goodness. I almost held off on some of my Paris Rome pieces thinking that I should wait to see what was coming for fall I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here you go, not very good quality though [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463922


Wow!  I looked all over for this and could not find it.  Kudos to you!  It's a great look!


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> What does everyone think about the new collection?. The cats and emojis are cute beyond words!


I like cats, but not enough to wear them.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I like cats, but not enough to wear them.



I'm not a cat fan. I could tell people that they were chihuahuas. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not scared fan. I could tell people that they were chihuahuas. [emoji23]


Do you think you could pass off your dog as Choupette?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the cardigan. I find it a classic fit.



I have it, too! [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Do you think you could pass off your dog as Choupette?



My chihuahua is a bit insulted to be compared to a cat. He gets that all the time. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My chihuahua is a bit insulted to be compared to a cat. He gets that all the time. [emoji23]


 Please give your dear dog my most sincere apologies!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Please give your dear dog my most sincere apologies!



[emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have t seen any rtw from fall that excites me. Thank goodness. I almost held off on some of my Paris Rome pieces thinking that I should wait to see what was coming for fall I'm glad I didn't.



Me too! My wallet is happy that I'm not liking anything. [emoji4]


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> Me too! My wallet is happy that I'm not liking anything. [emoji4]



+1 [emoji23]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.



It fits you perfectly !!


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> I decided to be impatient and went for a vintage wool cream jacket. I'm not against preloved if it's clean and odorless but I can understand others who would never buy second hand clothes.
> What do you think? Is it still wearable and up to date? It was a risk but I'm quite happy.


Lovely! Adorable shoes too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

chkpfbeliever said:


> It fits you perfectly !!





ladysarah said:


> Lovely! Adorable shoes too.



Thank you chkpfbeliever, -4 kg might even fit better[emoji80]
Thanks ladysarah[emoji255], loved the big pearls on these Gucci shoes!


----------



## honu

I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.


----------



## EmileH

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466759



It looks pretty on you. Congrats!


----------



## ari

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466759



It looks great on you! Congrats !


----------



## gracekelly

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466759


Looks great!


----------



## Pourquoipas

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466759



Looks perfect already! Congrats!


----------



## Moirai

Hello ladies! I love this thread. Thank you all for the lovely pics. I got on the Paris Rome black jacket bandwagon too late. My Chanel SA said size 40 and smaller are sold out company-wide in US. I didn't ask about larger sizes. Congrats to those who has one. It's a beautiful classic jacket.


----------



## Moirai

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> View attachment 3466759



Perfect fit on you!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hello ladies! I love this thread. Thank you all for the lovely pics. I got on the Paris Rome black jacket bandwagon too late. My Chanel SA said size 40 and smaller are sold out company-wide in US. I didn't ask about larger sizes. Congrats to those who has one. It's a beautiful classic jacket.



Did you try the departments stores- Neimans Saks and Nordstrom?


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you try the departments stores- Neimans Saks and Nordstrom?



Hi PbP, yes I did. Each did a search. No luck.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hi PbP, yes I did. Each did a search. No luck.



Oh that stinks. I'm so sorry


----------



## ailoveresale

Moirai said:


> Hello ladies! I love this thread. Thank you all for the lovely pics. I got on the Paris Rome black jacket bandwagon too late. My Chanel SA said size 40 and smaller are sold out company-wide in US. I didn't ask about larger sizes. Congrats to those who has one. It's a beautiful classic jacket.



I'm pretty sure I saw a size 42 at Saks Beverly Hills the other day - if you're a 40 you could probably get it altered down fairly easily? PM me if you want my SA info!


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> I'm pretty sure I saw a size 42 at Saks Beverly Hills the other day - if you're a 40 you could probably get it altered down fairly easily? PM me if you want my SA info!



Thank you, ailoveresale, for the offer. I'm size 36 but probably 38 in black Rome jacket since SA tells me this particular jacket runs a bit small. So I can likely go up to 40 with alterations, but 42 would be too big.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh that stinks. I'm so sorry



Thanks PbP. No worries, will wait for the next one. My SA says the gold one may be available but I don't think I will get as much use out of it compared to black. It's a gorgeous jacket though.


----------



## hermesBB

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> View attachment 3466759



The length looks good on you.
 I usually go for a bit more shorter length. But that's just my weird habit. [emoji849]




Moirai said:


> Thanks PbP. No worries, will wait for the next one. My SA says the gold one may be available but I don't think I will get as much use out of it compared to black. It's a gorgeous jacket though.
> 
> View attachment 3467276



If it's of any help, my DH prefers this gold version over the black one. [emoji16]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> The length looks good on you.
> I usually go for a bit more shorter length. But that's just my weird habit. [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's of any help, my DH prefers this gold version over the black one. [emoji16]



Beautiful but it's a tad heavier!


----------



## Moirai

hermesBB said:


> The length looks good on you.
> I usually go for a bit more shorter length. But that's just my weird habit. [emoji849]
> 
> If it's of any help, my DH prefers this gold version over the black one. [emoji16]



Your DH has good taste! The gold one is definitely eye-catching. I would get it if I didn't have my mind set on a black one.



Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful but it's a tad heavier!



Yes, SA told me the same thing. Also a bit more expensive.


----------



## Vanana

Moirai said:


> Thanks PbP. No worries, will wait for the next one. My SA says the gold one may be available but I don't think I will get as much use out of it compared to black. It's a gorgeous jacket though.
> 
> View attachment 3467276


I just tried this on in the store this week. It's a GORGEOUS neutral and I think one can get ALOT of use out of it. have you tried it on/seen it in person? Let me put it this way, I got the pre-fall LBJ and still for some reason my hand kept reaching for my credit card while trying this on.


----------



## Moirai

Vanana said:


> I just tried this on in the store this week. It's a GORGEOUS neutral and I think one can get ALOT of use out of it. have you tried it on/seen it in person? Let me put it this way, I got the pre-fall LBJ and still for some reason my hand kept reaching for my credit card while trying this on.



Hi Vanana, congrats! No, I have not seen in person but I agree it's gorgeous. Is the tweed denser and stiffer than the black version?


----------



## Vanana

Moirai said:


> Hi Vanana, congrats! No, I have not seen in person but I agree it's gorgeous. Is the tweed denser and stiffer than the black version?



the tweed feels more substantial and more "texture" compared to the LBJ.  Another thing that I love about this one even more so than the black one is that there is a mix of different kinds of twee and really beautiful variation of very complimentary colors, so you can see the design and the gorgeous weaving much more than the LBJ (hence mentioning the texture, it has more dimension to it - absolutely a stunner. If you are considering it, I would highly recommend that you find one that is your size or 1 size away from your usual size and try it on (as mentioned for the LBJ recommend to go one size up but this one I think you can go for usual size or 1 size up if your size is not available). I would warn you that if you try it on, there is a high chance you would fall in love... I was very bad and bought 2 chanel tweed jackets in same month (and bought a bag the same visit that I tried this jacket on) so I absolutely cannot justify it myself sadly).  

(you know this is not exactly the same jacket as the black one right? even though they are very very similar, the cut on this one actually is very flattering and ever so slightly more relaxed at the waist area I think).

hope you get a chance to see and try it in person, it's very flattering!


----------



## Moirai

Vanana said:


> the tweed feels more substantial and more "texture" compared to the LBJ.  Another thing that I love about this one even more so than the black one is that there is a mix of different kinds of twee and really beautiful variation of very complimentary colors, so you can see the design and the gorgeous weaving much more than the LBJ (hence mentioning the texture, it has more dimension to it - absolutely a stunner. If you are considering it, I would highly recommend that you find one that is your size or 1 size away from your usual size and try it on (as mentioned for the LBJ recommend to go one size up but this one I think you can go for usual size or 1 size up if your size is not available). I would warn you that if you try it on, there is a high chance you would fall in love... I was very bad and bought 2 chanel tweed jackets in same month (and bought a bag the same visit that I tried this jacket on) so I absolutely cannot justify it myself sadly).
> 
> (you know this is not exactly the same jacket as the black one right? even though they are very very similar, the cut on this one actually is very flattering and ever so slightly more relaxed at the waist area I think).
> 
> hope you get a chance to see and try it in person, it's very flattering!


Thank you for your detailed description! I have a pic of this jacket from my SA and your description is spot-on. I've been thinking of this jacket today and had stopped by NM while running errands hoping to see one but none in store. I think I will contact my SA tomorrow and see if one is available, thanks for enabling, haha. Sorry can't upload emoji


----------



## ari

Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
It is totally unpractical for me.
Here is with jeans worn as a coat


----------



## ari

I tried a jacket from the same gorgeous tweed, but the cut looks awful on me.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



I like it as a dress on you. Very feminine. With Jeans, maybe a lighter pair will be better?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



You should get it! I know it's very heavy for wearing it indoors but it really looks so stunning on you,


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I like it as a dress on you. Very feminine. With Jeans, maybe a lighter pair will be better?





Baglover121 said:


> You should get it! I know it's very heavy for wearing it indoors but it really looks so stunning on you,



Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Boring?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



I love this on you Ari. It's beautiful. You do have the beautiful grey and black coat/ dress from last year I recall. Will you wear both? They are very versatile pieces.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467984
> View attachment 3467985
> 
> Boring?



Ha, cardigan and Jeans twin here! I bought the same ones and haven't had them on yet! Looking good Ari!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



This looks young and feminine on you, ari. Maybe too hot as a dress but lovely as a coat. I assume the shoulders will be adjusted for better fit?



ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467984
> View attachment 3467985
> 
> Boring?



Not boring at all. Elegant and understated. Love the details of the blouse and the cardigan is very versatile. You could also wear cardi over sheath dress or with leather pants for edgier look.


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



Great tailored coat dress Ari, and it does look great on you. Love coat dresses such a simple finished look. 

However beware of buying clothes that require you to buy more clothes before you can wear them.


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> Ha, cardigan and Jeans twin here! I bought the same ones and haven't had them on yet! Looking good Ari!



Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185



Beautiful cardigan. Congratulations. Please post photos when you wear it.


----------



## hermesBB

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185



Congrats! The blue is beautiful. I went with grey only because DH like the color better [emoji23] Do post some mod shots soon!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful cardigan. Congratulations. Please post photos when you wear it.





hermesBB said:


> Congrats! The blue is beautiful. I went with grey only because DH like the color better [emoji23] Do post some mod shots soon!



Thank you Ladies, I will. It's just very hot right now so I probably won't get to wear it for a while. [emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185



Lovely sweater, Natalie. Hope you can wear it soon. Love the comraderie here!


----------



## periogirl28

Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467984
> View attachment 3467985
> 
> Boring?


Oh my! I can see one of your gorgeous jackets peeping form the door! Please post another Chanel jacket conference photo . Love them .


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3467894
> 
> I tried a jacket from the same gorgeous tweed, but the cut looks awful on me.


I really like the coat dress on you and think it could be a very versatile piece as you can dress it up or down.  If it is really cold in winter, you could still wear it with a light sweater or blouse underneath a fur coat.  Could you give us a close up of your new necklace and brooches?  All great buys for you!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271


I tried this on and the fabric is so beautiful.  I didn't think it was that light.  Of course in my climate, you could wear in winter with a sweater on a cold day or evening.


Re the gold tweed jacket.  It is absolutely stunning and I love it, but I tried it on and I must be the only person on this thread that it did not look good on!  I think I am too blonde for it and it is for dark haired girls.  Just not enough contrast for me to look good.


----------



## honu

hermesBB said:


> The length looks good on you.
> I usually go for a bit more shorter length. But that's just my weird habit. [emoji849]
> 
> I am barely 5', so everything looks a little long on me....I was thinking of shortening it too but I kind of like how it covers my hips


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on and the fabric is so beautiful.  I didn't think it was that light.  Of course in my climate, you could wear in winter with a sweater on a cold day or evening.
> 
> 
> Re the gold tweed jacket.  It is absolutely stunning and I love it, but I tried it on and I must be the only person on this thread that it did not look good on!  I think I am too blonde for it and it is for dark haired girls.  Just not enough contrast for me to look good.



I think then this blue coat may suit you for your climate, I need to wear really thick coats in winter. 

I am dark haired but have yellow undertones in my skin so that Gold tweed was a definite no no for me. [emoji3]


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> I think then this blue coat may suit you for your climate, I need to wear really thick coats in winter.
> 
> I am dark haired but have yellow undertones in my skin so that Gold tweed was a definite no no for me. [emoji3]


I passed on the jacket as I have my eye on another piece.  Maybe my suntan was not helping me look so blah and monotone in the tweed?  What really annoyed me was the ongoing conversation with the SA who was desperately trying to sell the gold tweed to me.  It was as if we were having parallel conversations.  I kept saying that it was doing nothing for me and she kept saying that I could wear it with some many things.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I passed on the jacket as I have my eye on another piece.  Maybe my suntan was not helping me look so blah and monotone in the tweed?  What really annoyed me was the ongoing conversation with the SA who was desperately trying to sell the gold tweed to me.  It was as if we were having parallel conversations.  I kept saying that it was doing nothing for me and she kept saying that I could wear it with some many things.



Hate this sort of conversation, waste of time. Luckily all of us have learned to be picky and read between the lines. Better anyway at this kind of price tag. It's like someone trying to sell a house with a lot of potential !!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Hate this sort of conversation, waste of time. Luckily all of us have learned to be picky and read between the lines. Better anyway at this kind of price tag. It's like someone trying to sell a house with a lot of potential !!!


I kept telling her she wasn't listening to me.  She insisted on keeping it on hold for me and I was later able to end it by texting her that she could give it to another client.  It was the chicken's way out, but it worked.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I kept telling her she wasn't listening to me.  She insisted on keeping it on hold for me and I was later able to end it by texting her that she could give it to another client.  It was the chicken's way out, but it worked.



Well done. I like to have a positive reaction or compliment by the SA when trying on something obviously nice but if they'd start to be very pushy I'd rather sleep the purchase over first or simply ask for advice on tPf!


----------



## divababe

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271



It's really cute on you!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



I like the looks on you but I will feel it being impractical. I wonder if it will be around during sale so you can get it then?


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467984
> View attachment 3467985
> 
> Boring?



That cardi looks so comfy! Love it on you! I think it has cute details and not boring!


----------



## divababe

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185



Soo cute! Mod pics please!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> View attachment 3468271



Periogirl, the coat is beautiful on you. It appears to have a metallic sheen which would be lovely for a night out.



gracekelly said:


> I tried this on and the fabric is so beautiful.  I didn't think it was that light.  Of course in my climate, you could wear in winter with a sweater on a cold day or evening.
> 
> Re the gold tweed jacket.  It is absolutely stunning and I love it, but I tried it on and I must be the only person on this thread that it did not look good on!  I think I am too blonde for it and it is for dark haired girls.  Just not enough contrast for me to look good.





periogirl28 said:


> I think then this blue coat may suit you for your climate, I need to wear really thick coats in winter.
> 
> I am dark haired but have yellow undertones in my skin so that Gold tweed was a definite no no for me. [emoji3]



Thanks, ladies, for your inputs on the gold jacket. Unfortunately that jacket is not available in my size when I checked with my Chanel SA this morning, only in 2 sizes larger. It wasn't meant to be


----------



## Genie27

That cardigan is stunning on. I tried it on, even though I thought it was too bulky on the hanger, plus I rarely like double breasted styles. But the cut was super flattering and the slight ballooning of the sleeves was quite special. And so cosy.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on and the fabric is so beautiful.  I didn't think it was that light.  Of course in my climate, you could wear in winter with a sweater on a cold day or evening.
> 
> 
> Re the gold tweed jacket.  It is absolutely stunning and I love it, but I tried it on and I must be the only person on this thread that it did not look good on!  I think I am too blonde for it and it is for dark haired girls.  Just not enough contrast for me to look good.



It didn't look good on me either! I have an olive complexion and the color of the tweed made me look a bit jaundiced. [emoji15]. Which again is good for my wallet!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271



I love this light coat on you. If you think you can use it it's great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB and Baglover ! You are making it even harder ! I'm still thinking about it! Meanwhile I got this cardi, jeans, blouse, the necklace and the brooches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467984
> View attachment 3467985
> 
> Boring?



Really perfect cardigan, I love grey melange knit and the white trim. This is a good piece. Like you I'm still thinking of the coat, it's cute.
Btw, tried your two CC brooches look on a jacket and DH and DD made fun of me, they asked if I wear my military decorations now[emoji26][emoji849]


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271



This is a beautiful coat!  Lucky girl! I haven't seen it in my stores yet. Love the fabric!


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> This is a beautiful coat!  Lucky girl! I haven't seen it in my stores yet. Love the fabric!



Thank you, I haven't decided whether to get it yet. It's a pretty blue/ black iridescent lamé with embossed Camellias, high mandarin collar and a front zip. Seen here worn beautifully by the lovely Peony Lim on her IG.


----------



## Lisab68

Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt. 

This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.  

I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win. 

I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!

I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring. 

And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!


----------



## hermesBB

Traveling again...
The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah! 
The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes. 
Close-up of the earrings:


With the blk top and the earrings


DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Gorgeous HermesBB, very polished


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, I haven't decided whether to get it yet. It's a pretty blue/ black iridescent lamé with embossed Camellias, high mandarin collar and a front zip. Seen here worn beautifully by the lovely Peony Lim on her IG.
> 
> View attachment 3468850



Are u debating on the versatility? It's such a gorgeous coat! The only slight slight slight concern I might have is the shimmers might be better for evening. But I haven't tried it on myself to be sure. I can totally change my mind when I see it IRL. [emoji38]


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous HermesBB, very polished



Thank you Baglover121! [emoji257]


----------



## periogirl28

hermesBB said:


> Are u debating on the versatility? It's such a gorgeous coat! The only slight slight slight concern I might have is the shimmers might be better for evening. But I haven't tried it on myself to be sure. I can totally change my mind when I see it IRL. [emoji38]



Yes. With my rather casual lifestyle, it looks like I can only wear it for Opera nights! [emoji1]


----------



## hermesBB

periogirl28 said:


> Yes. With my rather casual lifestyle, it looks like I can only wear it for Opera nights! [emoji1]



I can totally relay. Its a shame if you cannt get much use out of it.


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> Yes. With my rather casual lifestyle, it looks like I can only wear it for Opera nights! [emoji1]



I've seen this IRL, and wearing it to the opera or ballet is the first thing I though of! Beautiful but doubt you can wear it much for day, 
TBH I think the one ARI is considering is a more versatile piece as it can go from day to night and can be worn as a dress,


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!



Congrats on your first jacket! I think this is a great choice. There will be a different black someday but the gold is a real statement. I hear you about the stick models.


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Great look. The earrings are totally you.


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Love them all! You have great pieces as always!


----------



## hermesBB

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!



Great choice! It's a beautiful jacket! I picked the blk one only because I want something less thick. I was even contemplating the gold tweed pants. But just like u said u have to be really stick thin to pull it off.


----------



## Moirai

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!



Congrats, Lisab! Fabulous choice for your first piece. It is a truly beautiful jacket. I look forward to seeing more pics.



hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



You look lovely. Love the earrings and top.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great look. The earrings are totally you.



Thank you dear PP!  I prefer less obvious CC logos. [emoji51]



divababe said:


> Love them all! You have great pieces as always!



Thanks divababe! I noticed most of my photos are in jeans. I am such a one-note person...... [emoji33][emoji28]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this on you Ari. It's beautiful. You do have the beautiful grey and black coat/ dress from last year I recall. Will you wear both? They are very versatile pieces.


Thank you PP, yes, I will wear it, it is completely different - more formal, it is shiny, the cardi is very casual.


hermesBB said:


> Ha, cardigan and Jeans twin here! I bought the same ones and haven't had them on yet! Looking good Ari!


Haha, great minds think alike?



Moirai said:


> This looks young and feminine on you, ari. Maybe too hot as a dress but lovely as a coat. I assume the shoulders will be adjusted for better fit?
> 
> 
> 
> Not boring at all. Elegant and understated. Love the details of the blouse and the cardigan is very versatile. You could also wear cardi over sheath dress or with leather pants for edgier look.


Thank you Moirai! No the shoulders are made like this, a bit low.  Great idea about the cardi!


purplepoodles said:


> Great tailored coat dress Ari, and it does look great on you. Love coat dresses such a simple finished look.
> 
> However beware of buying clothes that require you to buy more clothes before you can wear them.


Great advise purplepoodles, thank you! I decided not to buy the dress/coat, for now[emoji15]



Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185


Beautiful Cardi, Natalie! Congrats!



periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271


Love it on you Periodgirl! 



ladysarah said:


> Oh my! I can see one of your gorgeous jackets peeping form the door! Please post another Chanel jacket conference photo . Love them .


Thank you Ladysarah ! Now I'm traveling but will take picture soon!


gracekelly said:


> I really like the coat dress on you and think it could be a very versatile piece as you can dress it up or down.  If it is really cold in winter, you could still wear it with a light sweater or blouse underneath a fur coat.  Could you give us a close up of your new necklace and brooches?  All great buys for you!


Thank you GraceKelly !
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is the brooch, I normally don't buy CC logo brooches but it looked very well with the cardi.



Pourquoipas said:


> Really perfect cardigan, I love grey melange knit and the white trim. This is a good piece. Like you I'm still thinking of the coat, it's cute.
> Btw, tried your two CC brooches look on a jacket and DH and DD made fun of me, they asked if I wear my military decorations now[emoji26][emoji849]


PQP that was hilarious ! Thank you!
For now we are not buying it, right?



Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!


Thank you Lisa, I think you made the right choice ! 


hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Gorgeous HermesBB ! As always! The earrings are spectacular !


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> That cardi looks so comfy! Love it on you! I think it has cute details and not boring!



Thank you Divababe !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!



You're very right about the bulkiness, I hope it's not too apparent when worn on me[emoji849]
The gold buttons and woven tweed make so desirable.
The coat/ dress has a very beautiful zig zag pattern indeed, difficult to resist but a jacket plus skirt is a more versatile set and as such certainly a better first piece.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I've seen this IRL, and wearing it to the opera or ballet is the first thing I though of! Beautiful but doubt you can wear it much for day,
> TBH I think the one ARI is considering is a more versatile piece as it can go from day to night and can be worn as a dress,



Yes but it's too short for a dress so it is a coat in the end and personally I wondered if it would look good with a black skirt as suggested by the SA.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



[emoji7]earrings and the shot in front of the skyline ! Is this Singapore?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes but it's too short for a dress so it is a coat in the end and personally I wondered if it would look good with a black skirt as suggested by the SA.





As you see it's shorter than an average dress..
As said before without budget limitation I'd like it in my closet for sure[emoji80]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3469068
> 
> As you see it's shorter than an average dress..
> As said before without budget limitation I'd like it in my closet for sure[emoji80]



It's a beautiful piece for sure. If only money grew on trees.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3469068
> 
> As you see it's shorter than an average dress..
> As said before without budget limitation I'd like it in my closet for sure[emoji80]



It's absolutely gorgeous! Wish I lived in a colder climate, would've bought it in a heart beat,


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3469068
> 
> As you see it's shorter than an average dress..
> As said before without budget limitation I'd like it in my closet for sure[emoji80]



Maybe wait and see if it might go on sale...


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji7]earrings and the shot in front of the skyline ! Is this Singapore?



Thanks. I am wearing the earrings with everything. [emoji12][emoji23] it's not that heavy which is good. 
It's in Shanghai Waldorf-Astoria on the bund.


----------



## rhm

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271



Such a beautiful coat but I couldn't buy it because of my no zipper rule. 
Maybe if it comes out to sale....


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> View attachment 3467889
> 
> Will I regret not buying this dress/ coat?
> It is totally unpractical for me.
> Here is with jeans worn as a coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467890
> 
> View attachment 3467891



The pink coat is too die for. I tried it on but the shoulders did not fit well and the seamstress told me that fixing the shoulders on this coat would be a major work so I'm still thinking about it.

Could you share the codes for the cardigan? Its looks like a dream but I haven't seen it. Is this part of the new collection?


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3469068
> 
> As you see it's shorter than an average dress..
> As said before without budget limitation I'd like it in my closet for sure[emoji80]


Very pretty on you, Pourquoipas. It's a lovely piece but for someone like me who rarely wears pink, it would be worn once and hang in the closet to be admired.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Wonderful pieces.  I love the epaulettes on the sweater.  The earrings are very different for Chanel and they look great on you.


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks for the close-up!  All the pieces are so pretty and work well together.

@Pourquoipas...Your DH would probably make me a full Colonel as i love to wear multiple brooches.  i can get away with it best on a jean jacket if they are larger.   I have worn two non-Chanel on a Chanel jacket.  If they are small enough, it looks very nice.  Come to think of it, I did 3 rather small ones on a Chanel black jacket and the picture is here someplace.


----------



## ailoveresale

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. So I wanted to give a little feedback about the Paris Rome gold tweed jacket. I purchased this jacket a couple of weeks ago as my first Chanel jacket. I just went on to get it altered this week as we were awaiting the arrival of the matching skirt.
> 
> This jacket is beautiful. It's my first Chanel piece of rtw and honestly I wanted a little bit of a statement piece. So for me it was a better purchase than the black jacket. Maybe my next Chanel jacket (cue DH shuddering) will be black for versatility.
> 
> I purchased mine at my local NM bc my Chanel boutique doesn't carry rtw. To my surprise they charged me for alterations. But I live in a state with no sales tax on clothing so I think all in it was a win.
> 
> I also purchased the matching skirt bc I wanted options for the future. The one thing I will say is that the tweed skirt is bulky. And when I had the jacket on with the skirt it added quite a bit of thickness around my middle. It just emphasized to me how unbelievably skinny those models are to wear the pants plus the skirt and the jacket and still look like sticks!!
> 
> I'll post pics as soon as I get the jacket back from tailoring.
> 
> And @ari I love that black and pink jacket/dress on you. I tried that jacket on when I purchased my Chanel pieces and just fell in love with that pattern!!



Congrats on your first Chanel RTW! It's a slippery slope...but you picked a beautiful piece ! Love it on everyone else except me. [emoji12]. Can't wait to see mod pics!


----------



## ailoveresale

Natalie j said:


> Thank you so much for providing me with the code HermesBB! My SA was finally able to track down the cardigan for me, they didn't order it at my store. It's Navy with flecks of bright blue. Super happy with it, thanks again [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468184
> View attachment 3468185



Congrats! I love this navy although I also love hermesBB's grey one. This looks so comfy cozy, I'm super tempted myself... Must. Be. Strong.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Thanks. I am wearing the earrings with everything. [emoji12][emoji23] it's not that heavy which is good.
> It's in Shanghai Waldorf-Astoria on the bund.



Wow, hope i'll be able to be there once..


----------



## Sparkledolll

ailoveresale said:


> Congrats! I love this navy although I also love hermesBB's grey one. This looks so comfy cozy, I'm super tempted myself... Must. Be. Strong.



Thank you! My SA was trying to get me to get grey version as well but it would have to be transferred in as they didn't order any. If anyone has a modelling pic of the grey, please post [emoji16]


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> Wonderful pieces.  I love the epaulettes on the sweater.  The earrings are very different for Chanel and they look great on you.



Thank you gracekelly. The sweater is quite light and works well for summer days. 



ailoveresale said:


> Congrats! I love this navy although I also love hermesBB's grey one. This looks so comfy cozy, I'm super tempted myself... Must. Be. Strong.



It's a very relax fit. Try it on and see if you like it or not. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, hope i'll be able to be there once..



I'm here for a couple of meetings then back to LA. Very hasty stay...



Natalie j said:


> Thank you! My SA was trying to get me to get grey version as well but it would have to be transferred in as they didn't order any. If anyone has a modelling pic of the grey, please post [emoji16]



I posted this pic in this thread before but here you go...




Saw this picture on the other day. Thought I would share as well. Very Parisian chic with the LBJ, the Chanel blouse and a cool bracelet.


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> Traveling again...
> The blk woven top was last season and somehow didn't get to be sent back, so got it at a discount. Yeah!
> The earrings are pretty! I haven't bought many Chanel costume jewelry lately. This pair really caught my eyes.
> Close-up of the earrings:
> View attachment 3468874
> 
> With the blk top and the earrings
> View attachment 3468879
> 
> DH finally pulled off a decent photo for me.
> View attachment 3468880



Fantastic earrings!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Thank you for posting HermesBB! I'm so tempted to get the grey too. Looks amazing with jeans and your bag. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Moirai

hermesBB said:


> Thank you gracekelly. The sweater is quite light and works well for summer days.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very relax fit. Try it on and see if you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here for a couple of meetings then back to LA. Very hasty stay...
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this pic in this thread before but here you go...
> 
> View attachment 3469489
> 
> 
> Saw this picture on the other day. Thought I would share as well. Very Parisian chic with the LBJ, the Chanel blouse and a cool bracelet.
> View attachment 3469493



Nice! Beautiful sweater, bracelet, and especially your Kelly.


----------



## hermesBB

Natalie j said:


> Thank you for posting HermesBB! I'm so tempted to get the grey too. Looks amazing with jeans and your bag. [emoji7][emoji7]



No problem. [emoji16] FYI, There is also a white version of this sweater. If might complement your navy one even better if you are thinking about getting another color. [emoji12]




Moirai said:


> Nice! Beautiful sweater, bracelet, and especially your Kelly.



Thank you Moirai! Grey is my neutral lately.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Congratulations! This is so beautiful. Please do post modeling shots.


----------



## kipp

Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!


----------



## MSO13

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Twins! 

i'm debating the skirt that goes with, it's got a 90's Cher from Clueless vibe which i personally love.


----------



## divababe

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats and please do show mod pics!


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Love the jacket and necklace. I am sure you will look gorgeous in it, tonkamama.


----------



## divababe

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



To be honest, I have the jacket for a couple of months and still haven't worn it yet. It's still too hot to wear it! If you aren't sure about it then don't keep it. You will find another jacket that you love at first sight!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup ~ Thank you dear I sure will soon 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! This is so beautiful. Please do post modeling shots.



Mrs.Owens3 ~ Matching skirt? Wow that sounds lovely.  I need to check out the skirt later at the boutique if they still have it, I am planning to wear it with my usual jeans.  


MrsOwen3 said:


> Twins!
> 
> i'm debating the skirt that goes with, it's got a 90's Cher from Clueless vibe which i personally love.


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> Love the jacket and necklace. I am sure you will look gorgeous in it, tonkamama.


Thank you Moirai, I got the necklace at 40% off and now I found the perfect jacket to go with it.


----------



## tonkamama

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



Hello dear, I find this is one of the easiest jacket style you can pair it with many pieces in your closet.  Think outside of the box.... I've been wore it to the city few times mostly I was in casual jeans and booties.


----------



## tonkamama

divababe said:


> Congrats and please do show mod pics!


Thank you divababe, I will post pic soon


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Moirai, I got the necklace at 40% off and now I found the perfect jacket to go with it.


That's awesome! Chanel necklaces are just lovely, even better at a discount.


----------



## kipp

divababe said:


> To be honest, I have the jacket for a couple of months and still haven't worn it yet. It's still too hot to wear it! If you aren't sure about it then don't keep it. You will find another jacket that you love at first sight!





tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, I find this is one of the easiest jacket style you can pair it with many pieces in your closet.  Think outside of the box.... I've been wore it to the city few times mostly I was in casual jeans and booties.



Thank you divababe and tonkamama!  Anyone else have thoughts?  I really appreciate it!


----------



## tonkamama




----------



## 2v4evaa

E="tonkamama, post: 30637443, member: 308501"]Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.  


[/QUOTE]
tonka


----------



## 2v4evaa

tonkamama this is a very chic and versatile jacket. I have try it on at the boutique. They don't have my size. But I really like this jacket. Please post the mod shots. TE="2v4evaa, post: 30638111, member: 594969"]E="tonkamama, post: 30637443, member: 308501"]Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.  


[/QUOTE]
tonka[/QUOTE]
tonk


----------



## natalia0128

Hello,
I have Silly questions..Does Chanel tweed ever go on sale?


----------



## 2v4evaa

Yes. Twice a year on sale. Except all the classic piece never go on sale.


----------



## hermesBB

MrsOwen3 said:


> Twins!
> 
> i'm debating the skirt that goes with, it's got a 90's Cher from Clueless vibe which i personally love.



Triplets! I also bought the matching skirt but it looks too busy wearing them as a set.


----------



## hermesBB

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



It's still pretty hot so I haven't fully explore this jacket yet. But I will say it goes with jeans, A-line skirt, dress, wide pants and even bermudas as one of our lovely tpf members showed before.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats tonkamama! It is beautiful jacket! Another SA, proposed it to me / my SA was skeptical about it/ it didn't look fine on me, really, it made me look like tent, I'm pretty big in the shoulders and bust, so she proposed a belt over it,  it looked pretty chic this way, but I didn't like it on me. The tweed is gorgeous, with no lining and it has a feel of a cardi, which I like!
Please post modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



Absolutely Yay! It is classic, it can be dressed down and up. I wear it with jeans, skirts, wide leg pants - both from the same tweed, satin wide pants, t- shirts, formal blouses. The fit is fantastic for me.


----------



## Baglover121

Gorgeous jacket tonkamama! 
I'm sure you will look fabulous wearing it,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Congrats tonkamama! It is beautiful jacket! Another SA, proposed it to me / my SA was skeptical about it/ it didn't look fine on me, really, it made me look like tent, I'm pretty big in the shoulders and bust, so she proposed a belt over it,  it looked pretty chic this way, but I didn't like it on me. The tweed is gorgeous, with no lining and it has a feel of a cardi, which I like!
> Please post modeling pictures!



Ari, I had the same experience. I'm not big in the shoulders but I am in the bust and a bit in the hips. It was too relaxed a fit for me and didn't look good. I can't wear many of the less structured cardigans either. This will look great on you, tonkamama, and the fabric is incredible. I wish they made other options in that tweed.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Hi dears, tried on this very pretty coat, it's light so won't work beyond Autumn. Still considering it though. It was a hot day so please excuse my shorts.
> 
> View attachment 3468271



This was awhile back but I had to comment on it because it looks absolutely perfect on you!!!! I haven't seen this jacket irl but I must say, I like it even more than the little black jacket. The cut is perfect, I particularly like how the shoulder and sleeves fall on you. Is it fantasy tweed or just silk? I cldnt tell from the pix but if I were you I Wld get it for sure!! Did you happen to take a pix of the tag? I Wld love to check if my store has it too. Beautiful!!!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> This was awhile back but I had to comment on it because it looks absolutely perfect on you!!!! I haven't seen this jacket irl but I must say, I like it even more than the little black jacket. The cut is perfect, I particularly like how the shoulder and sleeves fall on you. Is it fantasy tweed or just silk? I cldnt tell from the pix but if I were you I Wld get it for sure!! Did you happen to take a pix of the tag? I Wld love to check if my store has it too. Beautiful!!!



Thank you very much. This is what I found on the Chanel site. It is a iridescent lamé fabric with embossed Camellias in a blue/ black colour. HTH!


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much. This is what I found on the Chanel site. It is a iridescent lamé fabric with embossed Camellias in a blue/ black colour. HTH!
> View attachment 3470567
> 
> View attachment 3470568



That was so helpful thank you. It is very slimming and a nice change from their normal fantasy tweed fabric. I love it!


----------



## divababe

Probably the last month of wearing this 16C jacket, but still loving it!


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Probably the last month of wearing this 16C jacket, but still loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470587



I know. So sad right? It looks great on you. It will be like getting a new jacket in the spring.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I know. So sad right? It looks great on you. It will be like getting a new jacket in the spring.



Thank you! I love these 16C jackets!


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats! Can't wait to see mod pics. This is the only other jacket from fall that I had my eye on. I'm waiting it out until December sales to see what happens..: can't afford anything else at full price right now! The skirt is also super cute. [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



I also say if you are on the fence then pass...but you may regret letting it go as I think it's classic and timeless. It's been too hot to wear it since I got it but I plan to wear it both with business wear (flowy shirts with black, khaki, or green pencil pants) and casually with jeans (skinny w flats or booties, or boyfriend w heels). I've also tried it over dresses and it goes really well with both sheath and A-line styles. I can't believe I'm saying this but I wish the weather would be colder so I could wear it! That would be my only negative on it - that the wool tweed is fairly warm so at least for my climate, I can only wear it for fall/winter.
Hope that helps!  But if you don't love it, let it go...


----------



## EmileH

kipp said:


> Classic black A16 jacket---yay or nay?  Mine finally arrived and I'm on the fence about it.  I know lots of you lovely ladies bought it when it first came out and am wondering if you could comment on 1) how you wear it (? jeans or business and with what?) and 2)  whether you are happy with it---and why or why not.  Thank you so much!



Same here. It's still 80 degrees in New England so I haven't worn mine yet. I love it and have no doubt that I will wear it a lot. It really works for every occasion- work, casual or going out. It doesn't get much more perfect than that. I haven't worn my gold tweed yet either but by comparison that is a knock out for work or casual wear but I don't think it will transition to dressier occasions. A little black jacket is the quintessential Chanel piece for any woman and this is the best one they have done in the last few years in my opinion. Of course you have to love it. It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## luckylove

Quick question ladies, does anyone else find the fabric on the Paris Rome LBJ to be a bit itchy/scratchy? I love this piece and went to wear it with a sleeveless blouse, but My skin was a bit irritated by the fabric. Somehow, I did not notice this when I tried it in the boutique. It's a fabulous cut, but I may need to wear it only with long sleeves underneath which bums me out a bit. I tend to have very sensitive skin. Am I the only one finding this wooly fabric a bit troublesome?


----------



## kipp

hermesBB said:


> It's still pretty hot so I haven't fully explore this jacket yet. But I will say it goes with jeans, A-line skirt, dress, wide pants and even bermudas as one of our lovely tpf members showed before.


Thank you, hermesBB!


----------



## kipp

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Same here. It's still 80 degrees in New England so I haven't worn mine yet. I love it and have no doubt that I will wear it a lot. It really works for every occasion- work, casual or going out. It doesn't get much more perfect than that. I haven't worn my gold tweed yet either but by comparison that is a knock out for work or casual wear but I don't think it will transition to dressier occasions. A little black jacket is the quintessential Chanel piece for any woman and this is the best one they have done in the last few years in my opinion. Of course you have to love it. It doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.



Thank you, Pocketbook Pup!  Appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## lasttotheparty

luckylove said:


> Quick question ladies, does anyone else find the fabric on the Paris Rome LBJ to be a bit itchy/scratchy? I love this piece and went to wear it with a sleeveless blouse, but My skin was a bit irritated by the fabric. Somehow, I did not notice this when I tried it in the boutique. It's a fabulous cut, but I may need to wear it only with long sleeves underneath which bums me out a bit. I tend to have very sensitive skin. Am I the only one finding this wooly fabric a bit troublesome?



I find it itchy as well. It's almost like there are loose wool threads that poke about. I find that if I adjust the jacket slightly, the itchy feeling will go away. 
That's the only drawback to this jacket that I have found.


----------



## luckylove

lasttotheparty said:


> I find it itchy as well. It's almost like there are loose wool threads that poke about. I find that if I adjust the jacket slightly, the itchy feeling will go away.
> That's the only drawback to this jacket that I have found.



Yes, you describe the sensation perfectly! I will have to try adjusting the jacket a bit to see if that helps! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ari

I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is a view of the heel 


And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the close up


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Probably the last month of wearing this 16C jacket, but still loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470587



This jacket it one of my favorites! It great on you! You are so slim! Although I sized up mine looks so much tighter. Did you have it dry cleaned?
I love it on you with your Valentino flats!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much. This is what I found on the Chanel site. It is a iridescent lamé fabric with embossed Camellias in a blue/ black colour. HTH!
> View attachment 3470567
> 
> View attachment 3470568



I saw it today - it is so fab! I think it is quite formal though.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



The dress in particular is very flattering on you. Enjoy your purchases!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The dress in particular is very flattering on you. Enjoy your purchases!



Thank you PP !
The cardi is one of this boxy styles again, but it so beautiful from close up. 
BTW in Cannes France there are 2 black Paris - Rome jackets size 40 if anyone is interested [emoji3]


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



Yummy cardi! Looks luxurious on my screen too.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The dress in particular is very flattering on you. Enjoy your purchases!


Forgot to tell you but I was thinking about you today as I was in anne fontaine, and remembered your recommendation for the wide legged trousers - I bought the navy one - they are beautiful, the fabric is heavy and they fall so nicely. I also got 2 white blouses. In Cannes they have one of the biggest boutique.


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Yummy cardi! Looks luxurious on my screen too.



Thank you purplepoodles, at the moment I put it on, I didn't want to take it off and I don't like oversized clothes[emoji15]


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



Love all the pieces as always!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Love all the pieces as always!



Thank you divababe!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> This jacket it one of my favorites! It great on you! You are so slim! Although I sized up mine looks so much tighter. Did you have it dry cleaned?
> I love it on you with your Valentino flats!



Thank you! I am not slim! It's just the picture! Hehehehe 

It's one of my most favorite jackets! I haven't had it dry cleaned yet! Going to do it at a couture place in town that does wedding dresses. Not looking forward to it at all. [emoji20]


----------



## kipp

ailoveresale said:


> I also say if you are on the fence then pass...but you may regret letting it go as I think it's classic and timeless. It's been too hot to wear it since I got it but I plan to wear it both with business wear (flowy shirts with black, khaki, or green pencil pants) and casually with jeans (skinny w flats or booties, or boyfriend w heels). I've also tried it over dresses and it goes really well with both sheath and A-line styles. I can't believe I'm saying this but I wish the weather would be colder so I could wear it! That would be my only negative on it - that the wool tweed is fairly warm so at least for my climate, I can only wear it for fall/winter.
> Hope that helps!  But if you don't love it, let it go...


Thank you alloversale!  Happy to hear that it looks good over dresses!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Forgot to tell you but I was thinking about you today as I was in anne fontaine, and remembered your recommendation for the wide legged trousers - I bought the navy one - they are beautiful, the fabric is heavy and they fall so nicely. I also got 2 white blouses. In Cannes they have one of the biggest boutique.



Oh how nice. Glad you found some things that you like.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871


Love them all - wish I had them all!!! especially love the dress and the boots, they go so well together, although they are so versatile that they would go well with so many things.  the season changing always prompts beautiful purchases


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871


Ari ~ you look super gorgeous as always


----------



## tonkamama

2v4evaa ~ thank you please do try it on you will fall in love... 



2v4evaa said:


> tonkamama this is a very chic and versatile jacket. I have try it on


tonka[/QUOTE]
tonk[/QUOTE]

hermesBB ~ your mod pic has inspired me to get the jacket .  


hermesBB said:


> Triplets! I also bought the matching skirt but it looks too busy wearing them as a set.



Ari ~ sorry the style did not work for you but you have so many beautiful pieces and they are all look so flattering on you 


ari said:


> Congrats tonkamama! It is beautiful jacket! Another SA, proposed it to me / my SA was skeptical about it/ it didn't look fine on me, really, it made me look like tent, I'm pretty big in the shoulders and bust, so she proposed a belt over it,  it looked pretty chic this way, but I didn't like it on me. The tweed is gorgeous, with no lining and it has a feel of a cardi, which I like!
> Please post modeling pictures!



Baglover ~ Thank you dear 


Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous jacket tonkamama!
> I'm sure you will look fabulous wearing it,



ailoveresale ~ My SA told me that it might get marked down but my size will not be available  .  I hope to get the matching skirt  if I can still find it .  


ailoveresale said:


> Congrats! Can't wait to see mod pics. This is the only other jacket from fall that I had my eye on. I'm waiting it out until December sales to see what happens..: can't afford anything else at full price right now! The skirt is also super cute.


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Love them all - wish I had them all!!! especially love the dress and the boots, they go so well together, although they are so versatile that they would go well with so many things.  the season changing always prompts beautiful purchases


Thank you Vanana! DH is not fan of the boots, but I love them!


tonkamama said:


> Ari ~ you look super gorgeous as always


Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I'm so happy today it's slightly cooler so I'm able to wear my Paris Rome jacket. Also here's an in action pic of the navy heavy knit cardigan. I am still thinking about whether to get the grey as well, it's such an easy versatile piece [emoji1]
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3471380


----------



## Sparkledolll

Oops I uploaded the wrong pic


----------



## smileygirl

Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I like the fabric. Does it come all the way to the floor as it appears?


----------



## smileygirl

Yeah it's very long.  Almost like a gown which is my hesitation!


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> I'm so happy today it's slightly cooler so I'm able to wear my Paris Rome jacket. Also here's an in action pic of the navy heavy knit cardigan. I am still thinking about whether to get the grey as well, it's such an easy versatile piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471378
> View attachment 3471380


Love this jacket! It looks great!


Natalie j said:


> Oops I uploaded the wrong pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471381


The cardi looks so warm and cosy!


smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I like it, is it quite shiny in gold? I tried the blouse and it was very kind of evening style. 
Is it for special occasion? It looks great with the silk blouse! You wear it very well!


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Love this jacket! It looks great!
> 
> The cardi looks so warm and cosy!
> 
> 
> I like it, is it quite shiny in gold? I tried the blouse and it was very kind of evening style.
> Is it for special occasion? It looks great with the silk blouse! You wear it very well!



No particular occasion. It is actually The beige /silver combination.  Not as shiny as gold.  I also got the sleeveless shirt in silver!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



Love it ARI,


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I really like it, and I think can go from day to evening easily,


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



It is too long for my taste. I love the fabric though. I imagine that it can't be shortened with the pleats?


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is too long for my taste. I love the fabric though. I imagine that it can't be shortened with the pleats?


Yeah I think I would shorten it after wearing for a while.


----------



## divababe

Natalie j said:


> I'm so happy today it's slightly cooler so I'm able to wear my Paris Rome jacket. Also here's an in action pic of the navy heavy knit cardigan. I am still thinking about whether to get the grey as well, it's such an easy versatile piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471378
> View attachment 3471380



Yay! Looks great and glad you get to wear it out!


----------



## divababe

Natalie j said:


> Oops I uploaded the wrong pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471381



This is such a comfy look! The cardigan is growing on me!


----------



## divababe

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I haven't seen the skirt in person.  It looks great the way you have it on. Do you like it or is it something you would wear?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh how nice. Glad you found some things that you like.



I wouldn't have guessed that they have pants, I always but blouses only there.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Love it ARI,



Thanks Baglover!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> No particular occasion. It is actually The beige /silver combination.  Not as shiny as gold.  I also got the sleeveless shirt in silver!


Great! I'd love to see the silver one. The Sa was pushing my to buy the gold, but it looks awful on me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



Love the dress generally speaking and especially on you, pleated and very slimming at this length plus grey is the new black[emoji13][emoji13]
Love the blockheel boots but I can imagine my DH would not much like the style either, nevermind.
I hope you enjoy Cannes, there are endless shopping options..
Looking forward to the skinny-big cardi combo!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I'm so happy today it's slightly cooler so I'm able to wear my Paris Rome jacket. Also here's an in action pic of the navy heavy knit cardigan. I am still thinking about whether to get the grey as well, it's such an easy versatile piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471378
> View attachment 3471380



Good to wear it asap, makes me hope for cold weather to make use of mine. It pairs so well with the blue B!


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I like the fabric more on the blouse they have made with the beige shorter skirt but that's pretty personal. I think I'm not slim or tall enough for this length,


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Probably the last month of wearing this 16C jacket, but still loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470587



This is great, hope there'll be a similar jacket in one of the next collections. The black one is my best basic but I feel I need it in a lighter color too [emoji228][emoji211][emoji200][emoji87]


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Ladies, I finally pull the trigger and purchased this 16A jacket, it took my lovely SA two weeks to get it transferred from another location as my size is sold out.  Will post mod shot later... Thanks for letting me share.



This one is super cute and will fit you as a glove. I'm a bit relieved that this style won't look good on me, money saved..,


----------



## Vanana

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!


 
I'm surprised at myself right now! I'm not a fan of the print from this season as I saw it on the tote bag and various items. However, your picture made me think again!
1st of all, you have a great figure to carry it off which to be fair is difficult for things to look bad  
I think the print look really nice on this skirt style and despite the graphic not too "loud" for me but rather very interesting and fun.
The simple but stunning shirt is a great pairing for a more dressed up look. A totally different angle but I kept thinking about sleek boots with stacked heels underneath (like the lovely ones that Ari just got - i'm a bit obsessed over them ever since she posted them... sigh) and a silky bomber jacket for a not so typical Chanel elegance look but a different more edgy/casual way to wear it? the boots would also give a bit of height and balance the length of the skirt for a more casual look if you were thinking about getting more wear outside of the more dressy events perhaps?


----------



## smileygirl

Vanana said:


> I'm surprised at myself right now! I'm not a fan of the print from this season as I saw it on the tote bag and various items. However, your picture made me think again!
> 1st of all, you have a great figure to carry it off which to be fair is difficult for things to look bad
> I think the print look really nice on this skirt style and despite the graphic not too "loud" for me but rather very interesting and fun.
> The simple but stunning shirt is a great pairing for a more dressed up look. A totally different angle but I kept thinking about sleek boots with stacked heels underneath (like the lovely ones that Ari just got - i'm a bit obsessed over them ever since she posted them... sigh) and a silky bomber jacket for a not so typical Chanel elegance look but a different more edgy/casual way to wear it? the boots would also give a bit of height and balance the length of the skirt for a more casual look if you were thinking about getting more wear outside of the more dressy events perhaps?


Thanks Vanana.  I am actually pretty short and so hesitant.  Maybe I can get it shortened a bit but I like the boots idea!. I didn't like the print on the bag or cashmere stole either but on the clothes, I do like it.  I don't wear prints but this print just changed my mind!


----------



## smileygirl

Ari, here is the silver.  The gold is way too shiny!


----------



## smileygirl

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the fabric more on the blouse they have made with the beige shorter skirt but that's pretty personal. I think I'm not slim or tall enough for this length,


They have a short skirt?. I haven't seen it!


----------



## smileygirl

Here's the silk scarf too


----------



## xiaoxiao

luckylove said:


> Quick question ladies, does anyone else find the fabric on the Paris Rome LBJ to be a bit itchy/scratchy? I love this piece and went to wear it with a sleeveless blouse, but My skin was a bit irritated by the fabric. Somehow, I did not notice this when I tried it in the boutique. It's a fabulous cut, but I may need to wear it only with long sleeves underneath which bums me out a bit. I tend to have very sensitive skin. Am I the only one finding this wooly fabric a bit troublesome?



Yes I feel exactly the same way too... I might be the minority here, but I find this particular weaving not as tight as I expected when compared to the other "fantasy" tweed as well. I was surprised to see it is labeled as so on the tag. I worn the jacket with long cotton shirt and still found it scratchy. I, too, have incredibly sensitive skin though...


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Love this jacket! It looks great!
> 
> The cardi looks so warm and cosy!
> 
> 
> I like it, is it quite shiny in gold? I tried the blouse and it was very kind of evening style.
> Is it for special occasion? It looks great with the silk blouse! You wear it very well!





divababe said:


> Yay! Looks great and glad you get to wear it out!





divababe said:


> This is such a comfy look! The cardigan is growing on me!





Pourquoipas said:


> Good to wear it asap, makes me hope for cold weather to make use of mine. It pairs so well with the blue B!



Thank you very much Ladies! [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3471516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, here is the silver.  The gold is way too shiny!





smileygirl said:


> They have a short skirt?. I haven't seen it!



Love the silver top, usually I'm not a fan of prints. The skirt I saw on pic is a beige tweed flare style not a print.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3471516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, here is the silver.  The gold is way too shiny!



 I like it! And the sleeveless style is much better!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Here's the silk scarf too



Very nice! Does the scarf has cats too?


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Very nice! Does the scarf has cats too?


Yes, it is actually very cute!


----------



## Moirai

smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!





smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3471516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari, here is the silver.  The gold is way too shiny!





smileygirl said:


> Here's the silk scarf too



The print is cute and fun! I like the top and scarf the best. The skirt is cute too but I would worry that the extra fabric from the pleats on a maxi skirt would overwhelm a petite frame. It's very pretty on you, although I really like the fit of the dress with the scarf on you - slimming and lengthening.


----------



## Moirai

Natalie j said:


> I'm so happy today it's slightly cooler so I'm able to wear my Paris Rome jacket. Also here's an in action pic of the navy heavy knit cardigan. I am still thinking about whether to get the grey as well, it's such an easy versatile piece [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471378
> View attachment 3471380





Natalie j said:


> Oops I uploaded the wrong pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471381



Fabulous jacket, sweater and B! Love seeing that Rome jacket in action.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



This dress is so flattering on you, ari! And the boots are cool!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



Gorgeous!!  Ari your Chanel SA must LOVE you!!!!!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> This dress is so flattering on you, ari! And the boots are cool!


Thank you Moirai, it is really simple dress, I wore it last night and felt so easy to wear and unexpectedly elegant.


Lisab68 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Ari your Chanel SA must LOVE you!!!!!


Thank you Lisa! Actually I cheated on her, now! I'm in France [emoji632] now and the choices are different!


----------



## smileygirl

A


ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871


Are the boots comfortable?. I love them!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> A
> 
> Are the boots comfortable?. I love them!



Yes, they are. The round front and thick heel makes them easy to walk. I still haven't worn them outside. There are several versions of this one - short booties, over the knee, mine are knee high. Also I've seen black heels and white heels. 
There was a over the knee model with a low heel that looked exactly like the slingbacks, that might have been more comfortable, but it was sold out in Europe.


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Yes, they are. The round front and thick heel makes them easy to walk. I still haven't worn them outside. There are several versions of this one - short booties, over the knee, mine are knee high. Also I've seen black heels and white heels.
> There was a over the knee model with a low heel that looked exactly like the slingbacks, that might have been more comfortable, but it was sold out in Europe.


So nice!. By the way, I think i am going to buy The skirt!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> So nice!. By the way, I think i am going to buy The skirt!



Great! It looks lovely [emoji4] on you!
Please post more pictures!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I'm in France [emoji632] now and the choices are different!



Did you buy them in Cannes? It's one of my favourite Chanel stores , all the SA are super nice,


----------



## kipp

For all of you who were following and answering my questions about the fall LBJ, I went ahead on it.  Needs sleeve shortening and some fiddling with the shoulders but I did it!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Did you buy them in Cannes? It's one of my favourite Chanel stores , all the SA are super nice,



Yes, they are! I highly recommend Stefan!


----------



## hermesBB

divababe said:


> Probably the last month of wearing this 16C jacket, but still loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470587



Love the simple look with the edgy Valentino!  



ari said:


> I did a bit of a damage again [emoji15]
> I couldn't resist this simple dress and the boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470865
> 
> Here is a view of the heel
> View attachment 3470867
> 
> And I got this cardigan with the pink jeans / I'm getting them on Thursday after a bit of alternation/ the cardi is a bigger size but I plan to wear it oversized as the jeans are skinny. The fabric is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470870
> 
> And the close up
> View attachment 3470871



The dress looks perfect on you, Ari! I like the boots myself. I think they look very polished together! 




Natalie j said:


> Oops I uploaded the wrong pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3471381



You look amazing with the cardigan and the blue B! 



smileygirl said:


> Can I ask for opinions on this skirt? Can't decide! Thanks!!



I saw it in the store but never really thought about trying it on. Now I look at your picture, it's a very pretty skirt! 



kipp said:


> For all of you who were following and answering my questions about the fall LBJ, I went ahead on it.  Needs sleeve shortening and some fiddling with the shoulders but I did it!



Congrats! Hope you enjoy it with different outfits!


----------



## tonkamama

I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....

Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.

Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh my god! Love that on you. You styled it perfectly in both looks. It's just stunning.


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love your outfits! So gorgeous.


----------



## Moirai

kipp said:


> For all of you who were following and answering my questions about the fall LBJ, I went ahead on it.  Needs sleeve shortening and some fiddling with the shoulders but I did it!


Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pics of it.


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Pocketbook Pup and Moirai for your compliments.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my god! Love that on you. You styled it perfectly in both looks. It's just stunning.





Moirai said:


> Love your outfits! So gorgeous.


----------



## tonkamama

smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy


You look so cute and chic!  Now I want the skirt too !!!


----------



## chowlover2

smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy


I love the jacket and skirt on you! If the skirt were longer it might be too much, but I think that length is perfect.


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> You look so cute and chic!  Now I want the skirt too !!!


Nah, it was your awesome styling that made me think about this jacket again!!!


----------



## kipp

Moirai said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pics of it.


Thank you, Moirai!


----------



## Lisab68

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Fantastic outfits!!  Love them both!!


----------



## Moirai

smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy


Another gorgeous outfit! Love the skirt with the jacket. You ladies are on fire today!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Looks great!  I really like it with the light color.


----------



## 2v4evaa

Tonkamama you look super chic. So causal and elegant. I love how you coordinated all the accessories. And black looks awesome with the jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

kipp said:


> For all of you who were following and answering my questions about the fall LBJ, I went ahead on it.  Needs sleeve shortening and some fiddling with the shoulders but I did it!



Congrats! Can't wait to see your mod pics!



tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love these two looks, the jacket looks great on you!



smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy



I like it with the skirt! Agree with the others, the length being short helps it from being too busy. [emoji6]


----------



## 2v4evaa

smelleygirl you look so chic. This is such a cute outfit. Very versatile. Especially the jacket.


----------



## smileygirl

Thanks everyone!. Maybe i will try to wear as a Set!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

ari said:


> amazing picture of the black cruise jacket




I know it is a very long shot, but anyone know where I oils search


----------



## GAMOGIRL

...hit post too quickly! I am looking for the black jacket from the previous cruise collection.  My size was sold out when I looked a few months back, but I can't get the jacket out of my mind !!  Are there any good stores and/or websites that might still have one?


----------



## smileygirl

Just one more to share!.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies ...  Appreciate your sweet compliments 



Lisab68 said:


> Fantastic outfits!!  Love them both!!





gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  I really like it with the light color.





2v4evaa said:


> Tonkamama you look super chic. So causal and elegant. I love how you coordinated all the accessories. And black looks awesome with the jacket.





ailoveresale said:


> Love these two looks, the jacket looks great on you!
> . [emoji6]


----------



## tonkamama

smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.


Love the casual chic style , the necklace and brooch


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> This one is super cute and will fit you as a glove. I'm a bit relieved that this style won't look good on me, money saved..,


Thank you dear and I just posted two styles that I put together... I don't work in the office so this jacket fits my daily casual lifestyle .


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> Love the casual chic style , the necklace and brooch


One of my favorite chanel jackets!. But aFter seeing your photos I really can't wait to wear the other one!.


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous tonkamama! Absolutely gorgeous,


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.



Beautiful jacket!


----------



## ms piggy

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share





smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy



Wow, you two are making me relook at this jacket. Love the colour and the bracelet sleeves. Has this been out long?

And the skirt is just perfect with it!




smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.



We are sister on the Byzantine jacket (I have the black). It is a favourite and I love how you have styled this with the brooch and necklace. I have always been too afraid to add accessories to it.


----------



## divababe

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love both looks!!! You look great!


----------



## divababe

smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.



Love your jacket!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Love the simple look with the edgy Valentino!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks perfect on you, Ari! I like the boots myself. I think they look very polished together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing with the cardigan and the blue B!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in the store but never really thought about trying it on. Now I look at your picture, it's a very pretty skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Hope you enjoy it with different outfits!



Thank you! I love my Valentinos!


----------



## divababe

Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.



I don't see the photo. Is it the tie neck blouse?


----------



## smileygirl

ms piggy said:


> Wow, you two are making me relook at this jacket. Love the colour and the bracelet sleeves. Has this been out long?
> 
> And the skirt is just perfect with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are sister on the Byzantine jacket (I have the black). It is a favourite and I love how you have styled this with the brooch and necklace. I have always been too afraid to add accessories to it.



It's part of Paris Rome collection so a few months. 

Oh I haven't seen the black one.  Would love to see a pic!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't see the photo. Is it the tie neck blouse?





divababe said:


> Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.



Sorry, forgot to attach!


----------



## divababe

Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach!
> View attachment 3473145



Oh I haven't seen that one. It's beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146



Perfect for travel! Looks wonderful on you.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I wanted to make a few recommendations of skirts that I found at j crew to work with my jackets.

The first is this wool navy sailor skirt which I plan to wear with my navy airport jacket. Size up. It runs small. It is well made and a bargain at $118. It is excluded from promotional sales.

https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...gclid=CLWymImVo88CFQ1ahgodDX8BnA&gclsrc=aw.ds

The second is a black and white tweed pencil skirt. It's not a fuzzy tweed so it looks good with my black Rome jacket, the cruise jacket and possibly even my creme Salzburg jacket. It's a bit long so I am shortening it and removing the fringe at the bottom. It is eligible for the sale so it costs about $75 and is nicely made. 

https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=60&Nsrt=0&hasSplitResults=false&mode=sidecar

Finally I bought the number 2 pencil skirt in creme to go with my black satin blouse. I have this skirt in 5 or 6 colors. It's a great basic and nice quality wool. It is also on sale for about $100. 

https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...loc=en&Ntrm=No 2 pencil&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0


----------



## 2v4evaa

smelleygirl cool jacket


----------



## smileygirl

2v4evaa said:


> smelleygirl cool jacket


Thanks!


----------



## Baglover121

divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146



Love it this look!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to make a few recommendations of skirts that I found at j crew to work with my jackets.
> 
> The first is this wool navy sailor skirt which I plan to wear with my navy airport jacket. Size up. It runs small. It is well made and a bargain at $118. It is excluded from promotional sales.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...gclid=CLWymImVo88CFQ1ahgodDX8BnA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> The second is a black and white tweed pencil skirt. It's not a fuzzy tweed so it looks good with my black Rome jacket, the cruise jacket and possibly even my creme Salzburg jacket. It's a bit long so I am shortening it and removing the fringe at the bottom. It is eligible for the sale so it costs about $75 and is nicely made.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=60&Nsrt=0&hasSplitResults=false&mode=sidecar
> 
> Finally I bought the number 2 pencil skirt in creme to go with my black satin blouse. I have this skirt in 5 or 6 colors. It's a great basic and nice quality wool. It is also on sale for about $100.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...loc=en&Ntrm=No 2 pencil&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0



PBP I love the sailor skirt , Think it would work well with the jacket.


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach!
> View attachment 3473145



I seen this one on my recent trip to Europe,  it comes with both black and white silk, blouse is sleeveless with beautiful details neck/chest area.  [emoji173]️ I almost bought it but didn't now I regret lol.


----------



## gracekelly

divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146


Great outfit!  I am traveling again too and will take mine.  Took it last trip and it was perfection!  So easy to pack and wear.


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



YES, super looks. I guess you'll even love this one more as the Rome gold tweed as it has a casual young vibe. I don't find it's a problem to wear it with the matching short skirt at all.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.



Beautiful jacket, lovely trim on this one!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach!
> View attachment 3473145



Saw that one, very nice shiny silk no sleeves if I remember well.


----------



## divababe

Baglover121 said:


> Love it this look!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfect for travel! Looks wonderful on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Saw that one, very nice shiny silk no sleeves if I remember well.



Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## divababe

gracekelly said:


> Great outfit!  I am traveling again too and will take mine.  Took it last trip and it was perfection!  So easy to pack and wear.



Thank you! Totally agree that it is very easy got travel!


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> I seen this one on my recent trip to Europe,  it comes with both black and white silk, blouse is sleeveless with beautiful details neck/chest area.  [emoji173]️ I almost bought it but didn't now I regret lol.



I haven't seen it in real life! Hope you get it as I am thinking about it!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> YES, super looks. I guess you'll even love this one more as the Rome gold tweed as it has a casual young vibe. I don't find it's a problem to wear it with the matching short skirt at all.


Thanks Pourquoipas, this beige jacket totally fits my lifestyle, now hope I can find the matching skirt during sales...


----------



## tonkamama

divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146


This is another jacket that I adore...  Looks so chic on you dear


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 Thank you 


Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous tonkamama! Absolutely gorgeous,



ms piggy, thank you dear, it's been out couple month, I first saw it at NM in July.  I love the bracelet sleeves as I love wearing and show off my H bracelets 



ms piggy said:


> Wow, you two are making me relook at this jacket. Love the colour and the bracelet sleeves. Has this been out long?
> 
> And the skirt is just perfect with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are sister on the Byzantine jacket (I have the black). It is a favourite and I love how you have styled this with the brooch and necklace. I have always been too afraid to add accessories to it.



Thank you divababe 



divababe said:


> Love both looks!!! You look great!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup ~ Thanks for posting these great styling tips!  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to make a few recommendations of skirts that I found at j crew to work with my jackets.
> 
> The first is this wool navy sailor skirt which I plan to wear with my navy airport jacket. Size up. It runs small. It is well made and a bargain at $118. It is excluded from promotional sales.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...gclid=CLWymImVo88CFQ1ahgodDX8BnA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> The second is a black and white tweed pencil skirt. It's not a fuzzy tweed so it looks good with my black Rome jacket, the cruise jacket and possibly even my creme Salzburg jacket. It's a bit long so I am shortening it and removing the fringe at the bottom. It is eligible for the sale so it costs about $75 and is nicely made.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_category/suiting/novelty/pencil-skirt-in-fringy-tweed/f6002?isFromSearch=true&color_name=warm-charcoal-ivory&N=0&Nloc=en&Ntrm=Fringy tweed skirt&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0&hasSplitResults=false&mode=sidecar
> 
> Finally I bought the number 2 pencil skirt in creme to go with my black satin blouse. I have this skirt in 5 or 6 colors. It's a great basic and nice quality wool. It is also on sale for about $100.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_category/skirts/pencil/no-2-pencil-skirt-in-doubleserge-wool/02676?isFromSearch=true&color_name=nautical-green&N=0&Nloc=en&Ntrm=No 2 pencil&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0


----------



## EmileH

Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.


----------



## hermesBB

tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Jacket triplets here! It's very casual chic and young! I also bought the matching skirt just never got around to wear it much. 




smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy





smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.



It makes us three! I also have the gold tweed jacket and the skirt but don't like to wear them together. But the whole set looks good on you! Your white jacket is also very pretty. Is it from this season as well? 



divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146



Always love how you gals wear the cruise jacket in so many different ways!


----------



## hermesBB

Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it. 


This is the full look


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623



Beautiful jacket. I have never seen it before.


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> Jacket triplets here! It's very casual chic and young! I also bought the matching skirt just never got around to wear it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes us three! I also have the gold tweed jacket and the skirt but don't like to wear them together. But the whole set looks good on you! Your white jacket is also very pretty. Is it from this season as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Always love how you gals wear the cruise jacket in so many different ways!



It was from the Byzantine collection maybe 4 5 years ago?

How else do you wear the bracelet sleeve jacket?. Love some inspiration!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619


Love the way it looks with the jacket!  I am a total sucker for black and white/cream!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623


Very cute and fresh looking!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful jacket. I have never seen it before.



Thank you dear. It seems most of the stores only ordered the vest version instead of the jacket. So my SA had to special order it for me. 




smileygirl said:


> It was from the Byzantine collection maybe 4 5 years ago?
> 
> How else do you wear the bracelet sleeve jacket?. Love some inspiration!



Other than jeans, I paired it with cream colored wide-leg pants. HTH?



gracekelly said:


> Very cute and fresh looking!



Thanks gracekelly!


----------



## divababe

tonkamama said:


> This is another jacket that I adore...  Looks so chic on you dear



Thank you so much!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623


Love this jacket!!! You look great as always!


----------



## divababe

hermesBB said:


> Jacket triplets here! It's very casual chic and young! I also bought the matching skirt just never got around to wear it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes us three! I also have the gold tweed jacket and the skirt but don't like to wear them together. But the whole set looks good on you! Your white jacket is also very pretty. Is it from this season as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Always love how you gals wear the cruise jacket in so many different ways!



Love the cruise jackets! It's so versatile!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619



Love it! How do you like the black blouse?


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to make a few recommendations of skirts that I found at j crew to work with my jackets.
> 
> The first is this wool navy sailor skirt which I plan to wear with my navy airport jacket. Size up. It runs small. It is well made and a bargain at $118. It is excluded from promotional sales.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...gclid=CLWymImVo88CFQ1ahgodDX8BnA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> The second is a black and white tweed pencil skirt. It's not a fuzzy tweed so it looks good with my black Rome jacket, the cruise jacket and possibly even my creme Salzburg jacket. It's a bit long so I am shortening it and removing the fringe at the bottom. It is eligible for the sale so it costs about $75 and is nicely made.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=60&Nsrt=0&hasSplitResults=false&mode=sidecar
> 
> Finally I bought the number 2 pencil skirt in creme to go with my black satin blouse. I have this skirt in 5 or 6 colors. It's a great basic and nice quality wool. It is also on sale for about $100.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...loc=en&Ntrm=No 2 pencil&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0



I like all the skirts! They will go well with many things and best of all...affordable!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619


Love the gorgeous classic style


----------



## tonkamama

hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623


My local store had it, its so cute and perfect for the summer


----------



## ms piggy

smileygirl said:


> It's part of Paris Rome collection so a few months.
> 
> Oh I haven't seen the black one.  Would love to see a pic!



I will search for my photos of the black Byzantine jacket or take some for you over the weekend. 

My local store only has size 40 left in the beige tweed jacket. Which size do you wear for the cream Byzantine so I would have an idea which size I need in the beige tweed.


----------



## smileygirl

ms piggy said:


> I will search for my photos of the black Byzantine jacket or take some for you over the weekend.
> 
> My local store only has size 40 left in the beige tweed jacket. Which size do you wear for the cream Byzantine so I would have an idea which size I need in the beige tweed.


34 but I think the beige tweed runs large while the byzantine runs small. I could easily have done 36 in the Byzantine.  The beige tweed is also Unfitted and loose.  You could do the same size as byzantine or go one down I think.  I wouldn't go up.  Come to think of it ... I actually altered slightly my beige tweed to give it a little bit more of a waist line.  The pic I have is pre alterations


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> Love the gorgeous classic style


Yes, love it too!


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619



Classy and classic pairing!



hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623



What a cute jacket!


----------



## ms piggy

Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.

Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Love the simple look with the edgy Valentino!
> 
> 
> 
> The dress looks perfect on you, Ari! I like the boots myself. I think they look very polished together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing with the cardigan and the blue B!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it in the store but never really thought about trying it on. Now I look at your picture, it's a very pretty skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Hope you enjoy it with different outfits!


Thank you HermesBB!


tonkamama said:


> I tried two different looks as I wanted to wear this jacket whenever I can and as often as I can....
> 
> Left: I love how this jacket looks casually, so chic and easy over a jumper and a pair of jeans and Neo booties.
> 
> Right: pairing with a romper and Jumping boots, I am glad that it goes so well with my all black outfits.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


tonkamama, both looks are great on you. I love this jacket, but it looks horrible on me!


smileygirl said:


> I love this too!. I bought this jacket the first day it came out and haven't worn it yet because it is still super hot where I live.  Now I cannot wait to wear it.  I got the skirt to go with it too but like others have said it might be too busy


Great look with the skit!


smileygirl said:


> Just one more to share!.





divababe said:


> Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.


Yes I bought the white one, it is gorgeous 
Here it is 


divababe said:


> Another cruise jacket! I brought both of mine for my business trip. Still love both! My black jacket did have buttons falling off a couple of times.
> View attachment 3473146


divababe, you look great ! these cruise jackets were so simple and still so stylish! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone. I wanted to make a few recommendations of skirts that I found at j crew to work with my jackets.
> 
> The first is this wool navy sailor skirt which I plan to wear with my navy airport jacket. Size up. It runs small. It is well made and a bargain at $118. It is excluded from promotional sales.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...gclid=CLWymImVo88CFQ1ahgodDX8BnA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> The second is a black and white tweed pencil skirt. It's not a fuzzy tweed so it looks good with my black Rome jacket, the cruise jacket and possibly even my creme Salzburg jacket. It's a bit long so I am shortening it and removing the fringe at the bottom. It is eligible for the sale so it costs about $75 and is nicely made.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...=60&Nsrt=0&hasSplitResults=false&mode=sidecar
> 
> Finally I bought the number 2 pencil skirt in creme to go with my black satin blouse. I have this skirt in 5 or 6 colors. It's a great basic and nice quality wool. It is also on sale for about $100.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...loc=en&Ntrm=No 2 pencil&Npge=1&Nrpp=60&Nsrt=0





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619


PP love the combo! Great Chanel look! The sailor skirt is so cute! Thank for the recommendations!


hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623



I loved this jacket, I my boutique they had a top with no buttons and pants- I was considering buying it, but the material was thick for the pants.  You wear it very well!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.



I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again 


I sized down- it is very oversized.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again
> View attachment 3473786
> 
> I sized down- it is very oversized.



Love the entire look!


----------



## smileygirl

ms piggy said:


> Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.
> 
> Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3473782
> View attachment 3473783


I bought the same!. It's cuuuuuuute !


----------



## tonkamama

Looks very nice and I will check out next time I visit the boutique 


ms piggy said:


> Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.
> 
> Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3473782
> View attachment 3473783



Gorgeous 


ari said:


> I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again
> View attachment 3473786
> 
> I sized down- it is very oversized.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.
> 
> Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3473782
> View attachment 3473783



Beautiful ms piggy! Love these colors!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Love the entire look!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803


Oh my god.  I love this.  Just love


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Love it! How do you like the black blouse?



I love the black blouse. The silk is so amazing and it has a completely different look than the white blouse.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803



The simplicity of your outfits makes them incredibly elegant.


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Oh my god.  I love this.  Just love



Thank you! I love your action pic of the white Byzantine jacket [emoji173]️!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The simplicity of your outfits makes them incredibly elegant.



Thank you so much my dear!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.
> 
> Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3473782
> View attachment 3473783



Babe, this is a fabulous touch! [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803



Very elegant!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Very elegant!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again
> View attachment 3473786
> 
> I sized down- it is very oversized.



Sooo pretty! Is it sleeveless? Satin? I can't get the white because I will ruin the white on day 1! Thinking about the black.


----------



## divababe

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803



Love the outfit!


----------



## periogirl28

divababe said:


> Love the outfit!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladies, 
Does anyone know where I can get a chanel jacket authenticated? Thanks!


----------



## divababe

Last day on my business trip. My beige jacket with comfy black leggings and flat for the airport.


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Last day on my business trip. My beige jacket with comfy black leggings and flat for the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473842



Such a chic outfit for travel!


----------



## ailoveresale

My "uniform" for work today - wear this cardigan so much, I think it's my best Chanel purchase!


----------



## 2v4evaa

perlogirlo28 love this look. Simply chic. Love your small constance bag.


----------



## 2v4evaa

Nice outfit for work


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Sooo pretty! Is it sleeveless? Satin? I can't get the white because I will ruin the white on day 1! Thinking about the black.



 It is silk satin, sleeveless, I'll post pictures when I get back home. I got another very simple black satin silk top, sleeveless, no collar, just a small zip in the back, with silk lining a bit longer with two slits at the sides. Very nice and thanks to the lining doesn't wrinkle and falls very nicely.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Last day on my business trip. My beige jacket with comfy black leggings and flat for the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473842



This jacket is so versatile!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3473951
> 
> 
> My "uniform" for work today - wear this cardigan so much, I think it's my best Chanel purchase!



Great look ailoveresale!


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Such a chic outfit for travel!



Thank you!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> This jacket is so versatile!



Thank you! Yes! I love both cruise jackets!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> It is silk satin, sleeveless, I'll post pictures when I get back home. I got another very simple black satin silk top, sleeveless, no collar, just a small zip in the back, with silk lining a bit longer with two slits at the sides. Very nice and thanks to the lining doesn't wrinkle and falls very nicely.



Thank you for the info! Please post pics of both tops! I don't remember seeing the other one.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3473951
> 
> 
> My "uniform" for work today - wear this cardigan so much, I think it's my best Chanel purchase!



Love it! Like the cardigan!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

honu said:


> I went in to try my Rome LBJ yesterday, and the sleeves are still a tiny bit long for me. Sorry I was standing a bit crooked!  I'll get the jacket back in two weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466759



No wonder this jacket is so popular this season ! I'm tempted to join the club !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

I just ordered this sparkly Act II jacket...ill post some pics when it arrives, but suggestions appreciated on how to wear it more casually?  It's black tweed with a little sparkle.  Can I wear with jeans for fun?  Anyone else wear their jackets that have a little sparkle or metallic in unexpected ways?

I just couldn't resist it...but thinking about how I can make it more versatile.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3474090
> 
> 
> I just ordered this sparkly Act II jacket...ill post some pics when it arrives, but suggestions appreciated on how to wear it more casually?  It's black tweed with a little sparkle.  Can I wear with jeans for fun?  Anyone else wear their jackets that have a little sparkle or metallic in unexpected ways?
> 
> I just couldn't resist it...but thinking about how I can make it more versatile.



Congrats on your new jacket. I have one with a bit of sparkle. I just ignore it. With jeans it dresses down nicely. The other piece that I just bought from j crew that helps me to dress down my jackets is the selvage chambray shirt. You guys are going to think I work for j crew or something. [emoji23] I don't know if it will work with this jacket but it looks good with some of my others and really makes them look more casual.


----------



## gracekelly

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3474090
> 
> 
> I just ordered this sparkly Act II jacket...ill post some pics when it arrives, but suggestions appreciated on how to wear it more casually?  It's black tweed with a little sparkle.  Can I wear with jeans for fun?  Anyone else wear their jackets that have a little sparkle or metallic in unexpected ways?
> 
> I just couldn't resist it...but thinking about how I can make it more versatile.


Yes, wear it with jeans or any type of casual pant to dress it down.


----------



## gracekelly

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Does anyone know where I can get a chanel jacket authenticated? Thanks!


Post the picture here and the label.


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3474090
> 
> 
> I just ordered this sparkly Act II jacket...ill post some pics when it arrives, but suggestions appreciated on how to wear it more casually?  It's black tweed with a little sparkle.  Can I wear with jeans for fun?  Anyone else wear their jackets that have a little sparkle or metallic in unexpected ways?
> 
> I just couldn't resist it...but thinking about how I can make it more versatile.



Definetely waiting for your pics to see how this jacket translates to real life. The sparkle wouldn't bother me!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3473951
> 
> 
> My "uniform" for work today - wear this cardigan so much, I think it's my best Chanel purchase!



Best basic ever!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Last day on my business trip. My beige jacket with comfy black leggings and flat for the airport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473842



Cruise[emoji76], the best travel jacket. You can sleep in it and it will look good when you step out of the plane!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803



I love this 'old' jacket, it must be the short length and broad trim plus it's not too boxy! It goes so well with the flare skirt and the bag! A perfect look!
Btw twins on the espadrilles, my best summer holiday shoes .


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again
> View attachment 3473786
> 
> I sized down- it is very oversized.



Love the details on the blouse! You see them better on the white style.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Quick visit to the boutique to try my luck on the beige tweed jacket and couldn't resist walking out with this.
> 
> Very different from my Hermes scarves but love it nonetheless. Am surprise how well the colours go together and ties nicely!
> 
> View attachment 3473782
> View attachment 3473783



This scarf is irresistible!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Here is my summer jacket in action. I asked my SA to hunt it down as it seems very few stores ordered it.
> View attachment 3473621
> 
> This is the full look
> View attachment 3473623



Very polished! Lovely!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619



I love the black jacket and silk blouse with a cream pencil. Will you wear this with black opaque, sheer or nude stockings in winter?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I love the black jacket and silk blouse with a cream pencil. Will you wear this with black opaque, sheer or nude stockings in winter?



I was thinking black opaque stockings. What do you think?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was thinking black opaque stockings. What do you think?



Exactly my choice!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Cruise[emoji76], the best travel jacket. You can sleep in it and it will look good when you step out of the plane!



Hahahah I might really sleep on the plane since it doesn't land till 11pm! Past my bed time!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I was thinking black opaque stockings. What do you think?


Be really daring and wear a pattern hose like Kristen Stewart was wearing in the editorial photo.  I would love a black suede boot with it and nude hose under the boot.  Not a real fan of the dark black  hose with the white skirt.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Cruise[emoji76], the best travel jacket. You can sleep in it and it will look good when you step out of the plane!


You are braver than I am!  I am keeping mine  in my carry on luggage.  I once had a flight attendant open a can of soda next  to me and it sprayed all over my silk blouse.  The aisles are so small today, things can fly at you plus I don't want any pulls in this jacket.  So far I have been lucky and it is perfect despite multiple wearings.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Be really daring and wear a pattern hose like Kristen Stewart was wearing in the editorial photo.  I would love a black suede boot with it and nude hose under the boot.  Not a real fan of the dark black  hose with the white skirt.



Will try that too. I just bought new suede boots this year.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats on your new jacket. I have one with a bit of sparkle. I just ignore it. With jeans it dresses down nicely. The other piece that I just bought from j crew that helps me to dress down my jackets is the selvage chambray shirt. You guys are going to think I work for j crew or something. [emoji23] I don't know if it will work with this jacket but it looks good with some of my others and really makes them look more casual.



Thank you PBP, love the idea for the chambray shirt! Heading to j. Crew tomorrow to investigate!  I've been wanting an all black one and although I've tried on many, none have felt , as goldilocks would say, just right.  I tend to prefer the shorter styles...this one was just perfect cut wise (love the neckline), my only hesitation was the sparkle. I tend to sometimes be antiquated (likely a leftover from my moms influence) when putting clothes into "day"  or "evening" boxes. Trying to branch out since I see such stylish photos of people mixing it up.



gracekelly said:


> Yes, wear it with jeans or any type of casual pant to dress it down.



Thanks!  Now I'm anxiously tracking it via FedEx so I can make some outfits and play!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> I couldn't post a picture for some reason, let me try again
> View attachment 3473786
> 
> I sized down- it is very oversized.



Ari my favorite Chanel model, do you have the tag for this? Thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3473951
> 
> 
> My "uniform" for work today - wear this cardigan so much, I think it's my best Chanel purchase!


Me too!  I love this little black cardigan..


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> A few days ago, in an old Chanel jacket. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3473803


Love this look


----------



## ms piggy

smileygirl said:


> 34 but I think the beige tweed runs large while the byzantine runs small. I could easily have done 36 in the Byzantine.  The beige tweed is also Unfitted and loose.  You could do the same size as byzantine or go one down I think.  I wouldn't go up.  Come to think of it ... I actually altered slightly my beige tweed to give it a little bit more of a waist line.  The pic I have is pre alterations



Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.

Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!

Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.


----------



## smileygirl

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545


Oh then I was very lucky!. Back then I found it at airport at 40pc off and in my size.  Only afterwards did I see the cameron Diaz pic.  The black is beautiful too!. I think you can definitely add accessories TO this.  At least a brooch!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545



Beautiful and special jacket. I think though that's a size too small on Cameron. [emoji6]


----------



## ms piggy

smileygirl said:


> Oh then I was very lucky!. Back then I found it at airport at 40pc off and in my size.  Only afterwards did I see the cameron Diaz pic.  The black is beautiful too!. I think you can definitely add accessories TO this.  At least a brooch!



Finding a beautiful jacket on sale is the best! 



periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and special jacket. I think though that's a size too small on Cameron. [emoji6]



I had a such a good time shopping and buying this jacket with you!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Finding a beautiful jacket on sale is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> I had a such a good time shopping and buying this jacket with you!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545





periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and special jacket. I think though that's a size too small on Cameron. [emoji6]



What a beautiful jacket. I personally like the black better.. Sometimes I don't appreciate these pieces until I see them in person or in close up photos like this. The details are amazing.

What is it with the jackets that are too small and look almost shrunken? Is this just the way people are wearing things these days? I am starting to feel like all of my jackets are too big on me or something. I think one can get away with it if they are a size 0 but once one gets a bit older and reaches the dreaded size 6 it's not as flattering..


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful jacket. I personally like the black better.. Sometimes I don't appreciate these pieces until I see them in person or in close up photos like this. The details are amazing.
> 
> What is it with the jackets that are too small and look almost shrunken? Is this just the way people are wearing things these days? I am starting to feel like all of my jackets are too big on me or something. I think one can get away with it if they are a size 0 but once one gets a bit older and reaches the dreaded size 6 it's not as flattering..



I think poor Cameron was wearing a sample piece which just didn't fit her properly. Shrunken as a look can be ok, but she looks like she can't cross her arms; very uncomfortable and definitely not flattering over the bust. A good SA and the Chanel tailor would have said, "Non, Madam!"


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I think poor Cameron was wearing a sample piece which just didn't fit her properly. Shrunken as a look can be ok, but she looks like she can't cross her arms; very uncomfortable and definitely not flattering over the bust. A good SA and the Chanel tailor would have said, "Non, Madam!"



Too funny. Ok I feel better now. [emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

Wow! That's an incredible jacket, major congrats to all  owners! 

The  White Cuba jacket looks similar to this one,no? Wouldn't it be fab if there was a black version of the white Cuba jacket?


----------



## EmileH

Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.

Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



This works so well together and I can wear mine exactly like you, Paperolles and all[emoji136]
Must try this cloning soon!

So funny about the shrunken looks, I try to downsize to encourage my attempted weightloss and I should be careful not to look like Cameron in that aspect, otherwise I wouldn't mind of course. DH hates this trend in men fashion, all suits look like holy confirmation suits to him, arms short, tight waist and pants. He persists in his classic taste and hopes for better times[emoji81]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



Absolutely perfect PBP! The gold B is a perfect match.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545



This is a beautiful jacket and I equally love it in black.
A good reminder that nice jackets are probably due to come and that It's better to be patient than to compromise on fit or style.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> A good reminder that nice jackets are probably due to come and that It's better to be patient than to compromise on fit or style.



Im itching to buy a new jacket,
Need to repeat your mantra . must stay strong


P.S  Ive seen a few looks from the SS17 act1 and they are looking really nice, very sporty and perfect for mild weather climate, kinda like this boxy oversized one, 
View attachment 3474742


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Im itching to buy a new jacket,
> Need to repeat your mantra . must stay strong
> 
> 
> P.S  Ive seen a few looks from the SS17 act1 and they are looking really nice, very sporty and perfect for mild weather climate, kinda like this boxy oversized one,
> View attachment 3474742



Very lovely jacket, might be too boxy for me.
Should I start to buy mauve shoes? Like the grey with lavender! 
Haha, always easier to start with shoes for me[emoji13]


----------



## divababe

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545



Wow! Love both colors! So gorgeous!


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



Love the jacket and the way you style it with the scarf!


----------



## 2v4evaa

PP perfect accessories. Love it.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545



Beautiful jacket!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful jacket. I personally like the black better.. Sometimes I don't appreciate these pieces until I see them in person or in close up photos like this. The details are amazing.
> 
> What is it with the jackets that are too small and look almost shrunken? Is this just the way people are wearing things these days? I am starting to feel like all of my jackets are too big on me or something. I think one can get away with it if they are a size 0 but once one gets a bit older and reaches the dreaded size 6 it's not as flattering..



Lol I'm the "dreaded size 6!" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



So chic and elegant, well done! [emoji1376]. Envious that you can wear your jackets, it's supposed to be 90 here today in LA. [emoji53]



Pourquoipas said:


> This is a beautiful jacket and I equally love it in black.
> A good reminder that nice jackets are probably due to come and that It's better to be patient than to compromise on fit or style.



Well said, good to be reminded of this. I just hope I don't have to wait another 5 years for a white jacket!



Baglover121 said:


> Im itching to buy a new jacket,
> Need to repeat your mantra . must stay strong
> 
> 
> P.S  Ive seen a few looks from the SS17 act1 and they are looking really nice, very sporty and perfect for mild weather climate, kinda like this boxy oversized one,
> View attachment 3474742



I like these colors! Looking forward to seeing more! Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



Pocketbook Pup ~ Gorgeous!!  You look amazing in this jacket !  I Initially I went with the black tweed, but now I am tracking it down again cus its such a gorgeous jacket I just couldn't stop thinking about it ...my lovely SA found the last size in the company for me yesterday .


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> I think poor Cameron was wearing a sample piece which just didn't fit her properly. Shrunken as a look can be ok, but she looks like she can't cross her arms; very uncomfortable and definitely not flattering over the bust. A good SA and the Chanel tailor would have said, "Non, Madam!"


Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708


Love it!. Can't wait for the weather to cool down here!. Looking so pretty


----------



## tonkamama

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!


It fits you nicely based on your shoulder and waist... cam's stomach sort of showing in her photo and her bust area was too tight, she should have wore the jacket unbuttoned.


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> It fits you nicely based on your shoulder and waist... cam's stomach sort of showing in her photo and her bust area was too tight, she should have wore the jacket unbuttoned.


Phew!. I think it looks better unbuttoned anyway


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!



I think yours is definitely better on you. Are you comfortable in it? Can you cross your arms ie bring your elbows together to touch in front of you comfortably? That's how men's suits are checked at Saville Row. And your sleeve length is not as short as on Cameron. I think it is fine as it is but you can let it out slightly for a more relaxed fit but only if you prefer. Chanel jackets can always be taken up or down one size. All this is what you pay for. My humble opinion.


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!



I like the fit on you way better than Cam's.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545


My first time seeing this in black.  Stunning!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Beautiful and special jacket. I think though that's a size too small on Cameron. [emoji6]


True, and if you look at most of the celebrity pictures, they are all too small and they couldn't be buttoned up if their life depended on it.  They want them small and/or they are given the jacket.  I think the latter is most likely.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708


Stunning and love the scarf with it!


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!


I think this is perfect.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.

I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!



Good fit, love the collar !


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> I think yours is definitely better on you. Are you comfortable in it? Can you cross your arms ie bring your elbows together to touch in front of you comfortably? That's how men's suits are checked at Saville Row. And your sleeve length is not as short as on Cameron. I think it is fine as it is but you can let it out slightly for a more relaxed fit but only if you prefer. Chanel jackets can always be taken up or down one size. All this is what you pay for. My humble opinion.



Must absolutely remember this Savile Row check next time, SA will think I'm nuts though.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



The skirt is perfect with the jacket, congrats on your final fit. Miss the pup on this pic!
Btw you need stockings only when you're cold..


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147


What???  Given your age???? You sound like you are 103!  I like it the way you are wearing it.  Trouble with dark hose is that if it snags, you have this little line on your leg or worse it if runs!  What is wrong with nude hose??  I see all these negative postings about it.  Well tough, I still think it gives a polished look and you need to wear something in winter unless you are wearing boots.


----------



## smileygirl

Thanks everyone for your comments! It feels fine actually. I just got paranoid after seeing the diaz photo again!


----------



## smileygirl

Is anyone also eyeing thecuba white jacket


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



Beautiful! You're making me think I should take the epaulettes off mine... [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> What???  Given your age???? You sound like you are 103!  I like it the way you are wearing it.  Trouble with dark hose is that if it snags, you have this little line on your leg or worse it if runs!  What is wrong with nude hose??  I see all these negative postings about it.  Well tough, I still think it gives a polished look and you need to wear something in winter unless you are wearing boots.



I hope Duchesse Kate helps to bring back nude stockings. They do add polish. In fact women in France rarely go without them. I went to a reception in Paris and I didn't wear stockings. Everyone was wearing them. I felt somewhat naked and embarrassed. And my skirt wasn't even short. I got a few glances.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! You're making me think I should take the epaulettes off mine... [emoji848]



I don't think you should. They add personality to the jacket. The one reason that I removed mine is that I specifically wanted a somewhat neutral jacket to wear with my scarf collection and I felt that the epaulets and a scarf were too much together.


----------



## gracekelly

The British protocol dictates that  you have wear nude hose for state occasions and no bare legs allowed.  That could change in the future, but it stands for now.  I think they have  been trying to bring back hosiery in some form for several years and the latest trend towards patterns is part of it.  The younguns don't remember the last time it was popular.  I still have some in the drawer.  Whether the elastic is still good is another story.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



Very polished look! I think nude stocking should work well. Nonsense, you are not old at all!


----------



## ari

Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



Love [emoji173]️ it PP ! Very elegant! You look perfect to me with bare legs!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



Another perfect outfit PP ! This gold jacket is so pretty! With the gold B looks just so cool!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!



smileygirl, the fit is perfect [emoji108]!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for the info on the jackets. I agree the Byzantine is a fitted cut. I took a 36 but could have easily gone up as well. Fingers crossed I can find a workable size in the beige tweed.
> 
> Here are some pics of the black 2011-prefall Paris-Byzance jacket. I love the details. I remember when the collection came out, Cameron Diaz was seen in the cream runway jacket and that colour just flew out of the boutique faster than you can say Byzance!
> 
> Eta 2011 had some really nice classic cardigans too! Would love to see some action pics if you have them.
> 
> View attachment 3474534
> View attachment 3474535
> View attachment 3474544
> View attachment 3474545



The black jacket is perfection!


----------



## ari

Found this picture on another thread. Love the jacket, but it doesn't fit my lifestyle! The jeans look awful!


----------



## ari

And just for fun - the skirt


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think you should. They add personality to the jacket. The one reason that I removed mine is that I specifically wanted a somewhat neutral jacket to wear with my scarf collection and I felt that the epaulets and a scarf were too much together.



I see... I just realized looking at my closet that I have a lot of epaulettes going on. Maybe I will keep them until I "grow tired" of the epaulette look.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531



Love this jacket with jeans! What a chic but comfy look for the airport.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> The British protocol dictates that  you have wear nude hose for state occasions and no bare legs allowed.  That could change in the future, but it stands for now.  I think they have  been trying to bring back hosiery in some form for several years and the latest trend towards patterns is part of it.  The younguns don't remember the last time it was popular.  I still have some in the drawer.  Whether the elastic is still good is another story.



I wear stockings in every color with or without pattern from october to march. Love to buy fashionable patterns. I prefer not to freeze my legs off as I wear skirts and dresses only. Stay ups are an elegant alternative very popular in France. Nude can have a slight champagne gloss if it feels to old fashioned. Mostly I switch to fishnet or opaque to avoid the nude hose. It would feel strange for me with bare legs in winter even if some ladies where I live are used to it. For me stockings are an accessory. ( Hudson, Wolford, Kunert, Falke all have super choices)


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531



Very refreshing casual look!  I like this jacket a lot with jeans.
Another pic of the C16 with the jumpsuit that I wondered in boutique who might pull this off. She looks great!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



Given your age (!) and lovely legs, I say carry on dear! I do need to lengthen my skirts but my favorite black n navy ones are perfect building blocks, just a bit too short (J Crew). In winter, stockings are to keep me warm and not for protocol. Fortunately I wasn't invited to the State dinner DH had to attend!


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> And just for fun - the skirt
> View attachment 3475549


I was going to share this just then too!  I pulled the trigger and got it


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531


Gorgeous!!!! I saw someone going thru security with the same jacket as PP and I couldn't stop staring hehe


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531



You look both chic and comfortable. Perfect for travel.



ari said:


> View attachment 3475547
> 
> Found this picture on another thread. Love the jacket, but it doesn't fit my lifestyle! The jeans look awful!



Lol. Yes that would be tough to carry off for work. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Very refreshing casual look!  I like this jacket a lot with jeans.
> Another pic of the C16 with the jumpsuit that I wondered in boutique who might pull this off. She looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475587



That looks so cute on her. I would look like I was wearing my pajamas.



smileygirl said:


> I was going to share this just then too!  I pulled the trigger and got it



Congratulations on the skirt. I saw it in the store yesterday. it's really cute.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the gold tweed jacket. I'm so excited that I could finally wear it.
> 
> I got my navy airport jacket back from another round of tailoring. I think it's perfect now. I wanted to show you guys how it looks with the j crew sailor skirt. I'm going to take gracekelly's advice and switch the buttons on the skirt for black or navy although you can't see them much with the jacket on. I'll probably wear navy stockings given my age.
> 
> View attachment 3475147



PBP you have great legs! And I agree that you only should wear stockings when it's cold, 

The skirt works really well with the jacket,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531



My kind of look! Perfect! 



ari said:


> View attachment 3475547
> 
> Found this picture on another thread. Love the jacket, but it doesn't fit my lifestyle! The jeans look awful!



Judging by how the sleeves looks, I think it's not supposed to look this  low off the shoulder? Reminds me of my moms givenchy suits from the late 80s,


----------



## 911snowball

Pourquoipas, good suggestion for updating the nude hose with the slight gloss. I never thought of that. It would really update the look. I have really fair skin tone so it think it would suit me well. Thank you!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Love this jacket with jeans! What a chic but comfy look for the airport.


Thank you ailoveresale!


Pourquoipas said:


> Very refreshing casual look!  I like this jacket a lot with jeans.
> Another pic of the C16 with the jumpsuit that I wondered in boutique who might pull this off. She looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475587


Thank you PQP! Yes that jumpsuit is very difficult to pull off[emoji848]


smileygirl said:


> I was going to share this just then too!  I pulled the trigger and got it


Gorgeous skirt! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look both chic and comfortable. Perfect for travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Yes that would be tough to carry off for work.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks so cute on her. I would look like I was wearing my pajamas.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the skirt. I saw it in the store yesterday. it's really cute.


Thank you PP!


Baglover121 said:


> My kind of look! Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by how the sleeves looks, I think it's not supposed to look this  low off the shoulder? Reminds me of my moms givenchy suits from the late 80s,



You are right [emoji15]
Thank you Baglover!
Here are the [emoji155] 
The black 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The white 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Just took them out of the suitcase and they looked quite well, not many wrinkles.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963
> 
> 
> Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.



This is stunning on you!! major love for this tweed!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Work attire style


----------



## Pourquoipas

Maybe better with beige slings..


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963
> 
> 
> Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.



please don't fear wearing it with the skirt, looks gorgeous [emoji7],


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you ailoveresale!
> 
> Thank you PQP! Yes that jumpsuit is very difficult to pull off[emoji848]
> 
> Gorgeous skirt!
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> 
> You are right [emoji15]
> Thank you Baglover!
> Here are the [emoji155]
> The black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475872
> View attachment 3475873
> 
> The white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475876
> View attachment 3475879
> 
> Just took them out of the suitcase and they looked quite well, not many wrinkles.



Love both blouses. [emoji7]If the black sizes big I could have tried the small size in boutique, it was black. Must be long gone by now[emoji80]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> please don't fear wearing it with the skirt, looks gorgeous [emoji7],



Thanks for your encouragement, the skirt must still grow on me but at least it has these nice pockets to put my hands in case of embarrassment, very useful..


----------



## Pourquoipas

luckylove said:


> This is stunning on you!! major love for this tweed!



Thank you lucky, the tweed is browner in real it always looks quite grey on my pics.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..


----------



## Pourquoipas

All navy, for PbP.. office look for tomorrow. Still a bit warm for Paris-Rome


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> All navy, for PbP.. office look for tomorrow. Still a bit warm for Paris-Rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476013



This is fabulous. Which dress is this can I ask? I love it.

I think the matching gold tweed suit looks great together. I have completely changed my mind on this. And the jacket looks nice with the camel skirt as well. Agree the cream and black shoes are better with that outfit. Great looks. All of them.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is fabulous. Which dress is this can I ask? I love it.
> 
> I think the matching gold tweed suit looks great together. I have completely changed my mind on this. And the jacket looks nice with the camel skirt as well. Agree the cream and black shoes are better with that outfit. Great looks. All of them.



Thank you Pup! It's a Ralph Lauren Merino wool dress. Very soft and well cut. A lucky summer sales find but these dresses might be permanent. 
Good if you like the complete suit as well!


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe better with beige slings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475982



All the looks work but I Love this and the white blouse looks best!!!! This jacket is so special it feels like it needs a neutral palette to be appreciated.

A cream sheath dress also would be fab!

Thanks for sharing the experiments! So fun to see


----------



## Pourquoipas

doloresmia said:


> All the looks work but I Love this and the white blouse looks best!!!! This jacket is so special it feels like it needs a neutral palette to be appreciated.
> 
> A cream sheath dress also would be fab!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the experiments! So fun to see



Equally fun for me[emoji3].Yes, I found a plain off white dress similar to the navy one fitted above with some flare online last week. Hope to try that with it soon. Of course with jeans is working well but that wouldn't suit my daily needs. Has anyone tried trousers?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Equally fun for me[emoji3].Yes, I found a plain off white dress similar to the navy one fitted above with some flare online last week. Hope to try that with it soon. Of course with jeans is working well but that wouldn't suit my daily needs. Has anyone tried trousers?



I bought straight leg trousers in gray and in black at Hermes and they look good with the jackets. Next time I wear them I will post. I think they will be good for the very cold days of winter.

I see now yes the cream top shows of the jacket even more than the black.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001



PQP I just picked up my gold skirt and jacket from alterations yesterday. I too am on the hunt for the right things to mix and match these beautiful pieces with. I purchased some buttery soft Prada brown boots to wear with the skirt. Now I'm thinking about blouses. Can you give some details on the blouses you have paired with your jacket?


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Trying on the j crew cream pencil skirt and Chanel black silk tie neck blouse with and without the Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3473618
> View attachment 3473619



So I have a question for all of you who have purchased Chanel blouses. Please don't hate on me for asking. But here goes. Is a Chanel blouse really worth the extra cost?

When I purchased my gold tweed jacket and skirt a month ago (my first Chanel rtw) I really felt that it was something special. The tweed fabric itself is a work of art. And the pieces are classic and well made. When I picked up up yesterday my SA showed me a couple sweaters that I could wear under (they didn't have any blouses that worked) I was so underwhelmed in comparison to cost. 

So if you love a Chanel blouse please tell me why I should consider one. 

TIA


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> PQP I just picked up my gold skirt and jacket from alterations yesterday. I too am on the hunt for the right things to mix and match these beautiful pieces with. I purchased some buttery soft Prada brown boots to wear with the skirt. Now I'm thinking about blouses. Can you give some details on the blouses you have paired with your jacket?



Sure, the black and the cream are Chanel from this year and the grey top with black leather trim is Bailey44. I considered to wear it with the white satin blouse with black bow but that might be a bit too much for me anyway. I think the pic below from the boutique was credit of Ari's posts. I would love to see it with your boots, this would make the suit all fit for winter!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lol I never thought I would say this but I feel done with.black for a while.
> 
> Taking out my gold tweed jacket for the first cool day of fall.
> 
> View attachment 3474708



Gorgeous!  And with that scarf!!!  I die!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure, the black and the cream are Chanel from this year and the grey top with black leather trim is Bailey44. I considered to wear it with the white satin blouse with black bow but that might be a bit too much for me anyway. I think the pic below from the boutique was credit of Ari's posts. I would love to see it with your boots, this would make the suit all fit for winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476126



I never would have thought about bringing black into the look but Wow! that looks amazing in that pic!! 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> Now I am wondering ... I never wear this buttoned but do you think this is too tight?  I've always also thought that cam's looked small... I can probably get it let out. Thanks!



Omg that looks perfect. Not too tight at all. Just flattering!!


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> Is anyone also eyeing thecuba white jacket



Yes but I think it's quite pricey!!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> View attachment 3475547
> 
> Found this picture on another thread. Love the jacket, but it doesn't fit my lifestyle! The jeans look awful!



Um yikes!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> So I have a question for all of you who have purchased Chanel blouses. Please don't hate on me for asking. But here goes. Is a Chanel blouse really worth the extra cost?
> 
> When I purchased my gold tweed jacket and skirt a month ago (my first Chanel rtw) I really felt that it was something special. The tweed fabric itself is a work of art. And the pieces are classic and well made. When I picked up up yesterday my SA showed me a couple sweaters that I could wear under (they didn't have any blouses that worked) I was so underwhelmed in comparison to cost.
> 
> So if you love a Chanel blouse please tell me why I should consider one.
> 
> TIA



Of course you don't absolutely need the tops and they can be a hassle because of the dry clean but the silk and especially the satin silk blouse is very high quality. I have a black silk blouse from Max Mara, a Haider Ackermann, Victoria Beckham and Gucci in blues all fine but the details in Chanel are great. I bought some other silk or viscose tops at Boss, they are nice and affordable as well and will hold up more than a season plus they are hand washable. Vintage Chanel blouses often look very well still on pics, I suppose you can see them as a long term investment.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> So I have a question for all of you who have purchased Chanel blouses. Please don't hate on me for asking. But here goes. Is a Chanel blouse really worth the extra cost?
> 
> When I purchased my gold tweed jacket and skirt a month ago (my first Chanel rtw) I really felt that it was something special. The tweed fabric itself is a work of art. And the pieces are classic and well made. When I picked up up yesterday my SA showed me a couple sweaters that I could wear under (they didn't have any blouses that worked) I was so underwhelmed in comparison to cost.
> 
> So if you love a Chanel blouse please tell me why I should consider one.
> 
> TIA



This is a great question and one that I pondered myself. The blouses are definitely high quality. But I'm not sure that most are worth the price. I purchased two on sale. Still expensive. And I purchased two full price- the cream tie neck in sleeveless and the black long sleeved in the same style. You really have to be in love with the blouse and think it's special to pay that much. On one hand I think the quality really accentuates and completes the look with the jackets, but if you need to economize like most of us  I think you can substitute a less expensive blouse. 

There were a lot of thin knits in the Paris rome collection that I thought were absolutely not worth the price. Some of the cardigans are incredible quality and worth the price. Some of the more simple cardigans are not that great imo. 

Knits and blouses appear to be less popular and are good things to look for on sale.


----------



## Genie27

I've enjoyed looking at these beautiful jackets, but had a question about the tweed - is it durable enough for regular use? Or do you have to be careful to guard against snags and unraveling? I know cheap "tweed" unravels if you look at it funny, but is C tweed strong and long lasting?


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Equally fun for me[emoji3].Yes, I found a plain off white dress similar to the navy one fitted above with some flare online last week. Hope to try that with it soon. Of course with jeans is working well but that wouldn't suit my daily needs. Has anyone tried trousers?



Well I never met a pair of wide legged pants I didn't like... And could see this with cream ones like Chloe makes

Makes for a different proportion than the straightness of the jacket


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course you don't absolutely need the tops and they can be a hassle because of the dry clean but the silk and especially the satin silk blouse is very high quality. I have a black silk blouse from Max Mara, a Haider Ackermann, Victoria Beckham and Gucci in blues all fine but the details in Chanel are great. I bought some other silk or viscose tops at Boss, they are nice and affordable as well and will hold up more than a season plus they are hand washable. Vintage Chanel blouses often look very well still on pics, I suppose you can see them as a long term investment.



Ok. That's a really good point.


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a great question and one that I pondered myself. The blouses are definitely high quality. But I'm not sure that most are worth the price. I purchased two on sale. Still expensive. And I purchased two full price- the cream tie neck in sleeveless and the black long sleeved in the same style. You really have to be in love with the blouse and think it's special to pay that much. On one hand I think the quality really accentuates and completes the look with the jackets, but if you need to economize like most of us  I think you can substitute a less expensive blouse.
> 
> There were a lot of thin knits in the Paris rome collection that I thought were absolutely not worth the price. Some of the cardigans are incredible quality and worth the price. Some of the more simple cardigans are not that great imo.
> 
> Knits and blouses appear to be less popular and are good things to look for on sale.



Thank you for the thoughtful response. That's exactly the kind of info I was looking for.


----------



## smileygirl

Lisab68 said:


> So I have a question for all of you who have purchased Chanel blouses. Please don't hate on me for asking. But here goes. Is a Chanel blouse really worth the extra cost?
> 
> When I purchased my gold tweed jacket and skirt a month ago (my first Chanel rtw) I really felt that it was something special. The tweed fabric itself is a work of art. And the pieces are classic and well made. When I picked up up yesterday my SA showed me a couple sweaters that I could wear under (they didn't have any blouses that worked) I was so underwhelmed in comparison to cost.
> 
> So if you love a Chanel blouse please tell me why I should consider one.
> 
> TIA



I hope I don't get shot and I hate to admit this but in my view, the majority don't really justify the costs.  Recently I've been asking myself whether I would buy Chanel stuff at that price if they weren't Chanel... And the answer was no for a most of the knits blouses and tops.  But I have little hesitation on the jackets, dresses, accessories and shoes.  Generally I feel that the tops are easier to substitute at cheaper non Chanel prices.  for a lot of the tops, I feel like I'm just paying for the cc brand on many of the tops.  That said, few tops I do have, I have paid full price for the moment I laid eyes on them - since I just absolutely loved the design and thought that the design made them worth it.

And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe better with beige slings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475982


I like the contrast with the jacket so I vote for  lighter top and skirt. Prefer the camel sling too.


----------



## smileygirl

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963
> 
> 
> Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.


Stunning.  Whole look is perfect.  Now I have to go find the skirt too!


----------



## gracekelly

Lisab68 said:


> So I have a question for all of you who have purchased Chanel blouses. Please don't hate on me for asking. But here goes. Is a Chanel blouse really worth the extra cost?
> 
> When I purchased my gold tweed jacket and skirt a month ago (my first Chanel rtw) I really felt that it was something special. The tweed fabric itself is a work of art. And the pieces are classic and well made. When I picked up up yesterday my SA showed me a couple sweaters that I could wear under (they didn't have any blouses that worked) I was so underwhelmed in comparison to cost.
> 
> So if you love a Chanel blouse please tell me why I should consider one.
> 
> TIA


I don't think so. They are beautiful but there are other great quality pieces out there. I use the runway styling as a guide


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Coming from the airport with the airport jacket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475531



Another great jacket and you pair it well!


----------



## divababe

smileygirl said:


> I was going to share this just then too!  I pulled the trigger and got it



Glad you got the skirt! It's super cute on you!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Thank you ailoveresale!
> 
> Thank you PQP! Yes that jumpsuit is very difficult to pull off[emoji848]
> 
> Gorgeous skirt!
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> 
> You are right [emoji15]
> Thank you Baglover!
> Here are the [emoji155]
> The black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475872
> View attachment 3475873
> 
> The white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475876
> View attachment 3475879
> 
> Just took them out of the suitcase and they looked quite well, not many wrinkles.



Thank you Ari for sharing the blouses!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963
> 
> 
> Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.





Pourquoipas said:


> Work attire style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475964





Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe better with beige slings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475982





Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001





Pourquoipas said:


> All navy, for PbP.. office look for tomorrow. Still a bit warm for Paris-Rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476013



Love them all! I think my favorites are the gold jacket and skirt with the cream color top and the style with the beige color skirt. I see a bigger contrast in those two! Love the navy set too! I actually think they all look great!


----------



## zaraha

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, anyone has this black blouse? I think Ari bought the white one? I was just wondering what it looks like and I can't find any pics of the blouse only.



I took a pic for u,  black blouse it's beautiful if it ever make it to sale in my size I will def get it [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a great question and one that I pondered myself. The blouses are definitely high quality. But I'm not sure that most are worth the price. I purchased two on sale. Still expensive. And I purchased two full price- the cream tie neck in sleeveless and the black long sleeved in the same style. You really have to be in love with the blouse and think it's special to pay that much. On one hand I think the quality really accentuates and completes the look with the jackets, but if you need to economize like most of us  I think you can substitute a less expensive blouse.
> 
> There were a lot of thin knits in the Paris rome collection that I thought were absolutely not worth the price. Some of the cardigans are incredible quality and worth the price. Some of the more simple cardigans are not that great imo.
> 
> Knits and blouses appear to be less popular and are good things to look for on sale.



Couldn't agree more..


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001


You look amazing and so chic . Mine is coming soon...


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963





Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe better with beige slings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475982


Definitely better with the beige! Very very nice!



Pourquoipas said:


> Love both blouses. [emoji7]If the black sizes big I could have tried the small size in boutique, it was black. Must be long gone by now[emoji80]


The white is oversized, the black I took my regular 38. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001


I love the best the white blouse!


Pourquoipas said:


> All navy, for PbP.. office look for tomorrow. Still a bit warm for Paris-Rome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476013


Great look, the dress looks so comfortable!


divababe said:


> Another great jacket and you pair it well!



Thank you Divababe! I had connecting flights so I definitely needed my trainers [emoji148] .


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Trying out the full set gold tweed with grey top and slings. Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475962
> View attachment 3475963
> 
> 
> Maybe a white top or even a winter white skirt and top make it even nicer. There are many options.



The full set looks gorgeous on you! If you think it makes you bigger- you are wrong! It looks really elegant - like old school elegance, something that's rarely seen today! I love it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The full set looks gorgeous on you! If you think it makes you bigger- you are wrong! It looks really elegant - like old school elegance, something that's rarely seen today! I love it!



How nice to say so. I can live with old school[emoji81]
This style is very easy in my work environment.
I'm looking out for a V neck cream top now. The  neckline of the jacket being round I thought some skin could show below.


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> You look amazing and so chic . Mine is coming soon...



Thank you, I thought you had bought this one already when you first tried it. It looked so stunning with your grey jeans and B! You did right to order it anyway, enjoy it soon[emoji3]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001



You look fabulous in this set, especially with the light colored top. One would think wearing the whole set in this pattern may be a bit too much but actually it looks perfect.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a great question and one that I pondered myself. The blouses are definitely high quality. But I'm not sure that most are worth the price. I purchased two on sale. Still expensive. And I purchased two full price- the cream tie neck in sleeveless and the black long sleeved in the same style. You really have to be in love with the blouse and think it's special to pay that much. On one hand I think the quality really accentuates and completes the look with the jackets, but if you need to economize like most of us  I think you can substitute a less expensive blouse.
> 
> There were a lot of thin knits in the Paris rome collection that I thought were absolutely not worth the price. Some of the cardigans are incredible quality and worth the price. Some of the more simple cardigans are not that great imo.
> 
> Knits and blouses appear to be less popular and are good things to look for on sale.



Well said, PbP. And I love your JCrew skirt suggestions to wear with Chanel jackets. The sailor skirt is especially lovely.


----------



## purplepoodles

Pourquoipas said:


> How nice to say so. I can live with old school[emoji81]
> This style is very easy in my work environment.
> I'm looking out for a V neck cream top now. The  neckline of the jacket being round I thought some skin could show below.



Contrast necklines could be a great idea. 

Love old school especially Chanel. It's great to put on a uniform and know your  world is ok. 

Considering Chanel and her personal history, old school has a whole other meaning.


----------



## ari

Here is my outfit today, Chanel cardigan and jeans. I'm still in vacation mood. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Better view of the cardi, I can't capture the real colors of the 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3476576


----------



## ari

Here it is. I need gray top! The rose Sakura GP maybe a bit overwhelming for this outfit [emoji848]


----------



## ari

The buttons are lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> The buttons are lovely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476590



These buttons are gorgeous. Love how the colors and glossiness of the sweater, GP and patent boots complement each other. Always so stylish!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3476581
> 
> Here it is. I need gray top! The rose Sakura GP maybe a bit overwhelming for this outfit [emoji848]



Love the pastels and grey boots with your GP!
I will try to wear my old grey patent boots with some pink or pastels, good inspiration before we go to darker winter colours.
The cardi has all the lovely details you only find with Chanel..


----------



## Baglover121

Gorgeous ARI,


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001



I love the full suit look with the cream/white blouse which breaks up the heaviness of the full tweed. Very fetching!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Sorry, last pics on this one. Don't want to bore you ladies..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476000
> View attachment 3476001



The gold tweed set looks so chic on you! I especially love it with the white top and beige slingback.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Here is my outfit today, Chanel cardigan and jeans. I'm still in vacation mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476570
> 
> Better view of the cardi, I can't capture the real colors of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476576



The cardigan looks very warm and versatile. Love the little sparkles. Love the gray booties too. After I saw your previous photos, I bought the OTK boots with the white heels.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> I love the full suit look with the cream/white blouse which breaks up the heaviness of the full tweed. Very fetching!





hermesBB said:


> The gold tweed set looks so chic on you! I especially love it with the white top and beige slingback.



Thank you ladies.
Old school as Ari says but maybe a bit over the top,,,[emoji81] searching through my closet for white tops


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies.
> Old school as Ari says but maybe a bit over the top,,,[emoji81] searching through my closet for white tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476817



With the blk bow, it's actually pretty cute. I like it!


----------



## tonkamama

I ended up getting the black Paris in Rome jacket instead cus I always wanted a classic little black jacket and worried that the gold is too fancy for my casual style but deep down I love the gold even more... ...since then I been bugging my SA to transfer the last one (in the company ) for me . 


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you, I thought you had bought this one already when you first tried it. It looked so stunning with your grey jeans and B! You did right to order it anyway, enjoy it soon


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> I ended up getting the black Paris in Rome jacket instead cus I always wanted a classic little black jacket and worried that the gold is too fancy for my casual style but deep down I love the gold even more... ...since then I been bugging my SA to transfer the last one (in the company ) for me .



This always happens to me. I try to be good and not get something and then I decide that I really love it and want it. For example the cruise jacket. I'm glad that your SA was able to find you one.


----------



## Lisab68

Hi ladies. I'm starting to put some outfits together with my new gold tweed jacket and skirt. As soon as I have an outfit ready I'll take some picks and post. 

I started by shopping my own closet and was pleased to have a couple beautiful silk blouses I think I can wear under the jacket. 

But I have a relatively casual lifestyle so I wanted some options for wearing the skirt without the jacket (and with my new Prada boots). Taking a page from PPs book I looked for options at JCrew. I found this lovely lightweight cashmere sweater that I think I'll tuck into the skirt. I purchased the sweater in navy and caramel. I'm attaching the link bc most full price items are 30% off today if anyone else is interested. https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...alian-featherweight-cashmere-turtleneck/F3905

As soon as I have an outfit I'll post pics. Love seeing all your inspiration.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies.
> Old school as Ari says but maybe a bit over the top,,,[emoji81] searching through my closet for white tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476817



This is like the mannequin pic that someone recently (Ari?) posted. I'm loving it!!  I'm now on the lookout for a blouse like this. And I thought I'd pair my black reissue ghw with it (like on the mannequin!!)


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm starting to put some outfits together with my new gold tweed jacket and skirt. As soon as I have an outfit ready I'll take some picks and post.
> 
> I started by shopping my own closet and was pleased to have a couple beautiful silk blouses I think I can wear under the jacket.
> 
> But I have a relatively casual lifestyle so I wanted some options for wearing the skirt without the jacket (and with my new Prada boots). Taking a page from PPs book I looked for options at JCrew. I found this lovely lightweight cashmere sweater that I think I'll tuck into the skirt. I purchased the sweater in navy and caramel. I'm attaching the link bc most full price items are 30% off today if anyone else is interested. https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...alian-featherweight-cashmere-turtleneck/F3905
> 
> As soon as I have an outfit I'll post pics. Love seeing all your inspiration.



This is really nice and it comes in so many colors. Eric Bompard did a similar turtleneck that had a fine rib last winter. I bought four neutral colors and I use them constantly all winter. They are great to layer under dresses too. I was disappointed that they don't have more colors this season. Thanks for the info. I'll take a look at these instead. Can't wait to see your outfit ideas. Shopping your closet is the best. [emoji255]


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks Lisa for the 30% CODE.

I tried on the silk shirt in store and it looks cute with my Paris In Rome black jacket... I think it is a good silk blouse alternative, personally I get bored with my tops easily therefore do not spend extra money on expensive trend silk blouse.  I just now bought the cabernet and navy with  30% discount...   

https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F5665/F5665.jsp

I thought this silk sleeveless shirt is also cute kinda remind me of the Chanel version that our beautiful Ari wore but with fraction of the cost.  I thought it is a good starter for the above reason.  

https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4442/F4442.jsp

I bought this one at the store at 40% off because it was the last one!!  I tried it with my Paris in Rome and Cruise jackets, again very cute .

https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4402/F4402.jsp



Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm starting to put some outfits together with my new gold tweed jacket and skirt. As soon as I have an outfit ready I'll take some picks and post.
> 
> I started by shopping my own closet and was pleased to have a couple beautiful silk blouses I think I can wear under the jacket.
> 
> But I have a relatively casual lifestyle so I wanted some options for wearing the skirt without the jacket (and with my new Prada boots). Taking a page from PPs book I looked for options at JCrew. I found this lovely lightweight cashmere sweater that I think I'll tuck into the skirt. I purchased the sweater in navy and caramel. I'm attaching the link bc most full price items are 30% off today if anyone else is interested. https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...alian-featherweight-cashmere-turtleneck/F3905
> 
> As soon as I have an outfit I'll post pics. Love seeing all your inspiration.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a great question and one that I pondered myself. The blouses are definitely high quality. But I'm not sure that most are worth the price. I purchased two on sale. Still expensive. And I purchased two full price- the cream tie neck in sleeveless and the black long sleeved in the same style. You really have to be in love with the blouse and think it's special to pay that much. On one hand I think the quality really accentuates and completes the look with the jackets, but if you need to economize like most of us  I think you can substitute a less expensive blouse.
> 
> There were a lot of thin knits in the Paris rome collection that I thought were absolutely not worth the price. Some of the cardigans are incredible quality and worth the price. Some of the more simple cardigans are not that great imo.
> 
> Knits and blouses appear to be less popular and are good things to look for on sale.



I looove the ivory/white Chanel long sleeve satin shirt with the black neck tie, but I just can't make myself pay the price for it (I totally get the quality associated but it's just too much for me right now). I see a lot out there but just not anywhere near the vibe that it has (more so in this style with the "drape" that the gorgeous satin provides.  so if you stylish ladies ever come across a good enough version that is not Chanel price but pass your critical eyes, please do share with little me!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> The buttons are lovely [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476590


thanks for sharing this close up! the colors on this cardigan is like  a soft rainbow... I can't stop thinking about magical things and unicorns.... it's so lovely!


----------



## hermesBB

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Lisa for the 30% CODE.
> 
> I tried on the silk shirt in store and it looks cute with my Paris In Rome black jacket... I think it is a good silk blouse alternative, personally I get bored with my tops easily therefore do not spend extra money on expensive trend silk blouse.  I just now bought the cabernet and navy with  30% discount...
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F5665/F5665.jsp
> 
> I thought this silk sleeveless shirt is also cute kinda remind me of the Chanel version that our beautiful Ari wore but with fraction of the cost.  I thought it is a good starter for the above reason.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4442/F4442.jsp
> 
> I bought this one at the store at 40% off because it was the last one!!  I tried it with my Paris in Rome and Cruise jackets, again very cute .
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4402/F4402.jsp



These jcrew tops are super cute!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> These buttons are gorgeous. Love how the colors and glossiness of the sweater, GP and patent boots complement each other. Always so stylish!


Thank you Moirai! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Love the pastels and grey boots with your GP!
> I will try to wear my old grey patent boots with some pink or pastels, good inspiration before we go to darker winter colours.
> The cardi has all the lovely details you only find with Chanel..


Thank you PQP! 


Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous ARI,


Thank you Baglover!


hermesBB said:


> The cardigan looks very warm and versatile. Love the little sparkles. Love the gray booties too. After I saw your previous photos, I bought the OTK boots with the white heels.


HermesBB congrats! Please post pictures! Thank you!


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies.
> Old school as Ari says but maybe a bit over the top,,,[emoji81] searching through my closet for white tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476817



Love it PQP ! Can you try this collar with your hair up? 



tonkamama said:


> I ended up getting the black Paris in Rome jacket instead cus I always wanted a classic little black jacket and worried that the gold is too fancy for my casual style but deep down I love the gold even more... ...since then I been bugging my SA to transfer the last one (in the company ) for me .



I also love the gold more, but bought the black. I just had similar jackets, but didn't have a classic black. The style and the colors of the gold are much more appealing to me. 



Lisab68 said:


> Hi ladies. I'm starting to put some outfits together with my new gold tweed jacket and skirt. As soon as I have an outfit ready I'll take some picks and post.
> 
> I started by shopping my own closet and was pleased to have a couple beautiful silk blouses I think I can wear under the jacket.
> 
> But I have a relatively casual lifestyle so I wanted some options for wearing the skirt without the jacket (and with my new Prada boots). Taking a page from PPs book I looked for options at JCrew. I found this lovely lightweight cashmere sweater that I think I'll tuck into the skirt. I purchased the sweater in navy and caramel. I'm attaching the link bc most full price items are 30% off today if anyone else is interested. https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...alian-featherweight-cashmere-turtleneck/F3905
> 
> As soon as I have an outfit I'll post pics. Love seeing all your inspiration.


Can't wait to see your outfits! This sweater looks dreamt quality! 


tonkamama said:


> Thanks Lisa for the 30% CODE.
> 
> I tried on the silk shirt in store and it looks cute with my Paris In Rome black jacket... I think it is a good silk blouse alternative, personally I get bored with my tops easily therefore do not spend extra money on expensive trend silk blouse.  I just now bought the cabernet and navy with  30% discount...
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F5665/F5665.jsp
> 
> I thought this silk sleeveless shirt is also cute kinda remind me of the Chanel version that our beautiful Ari wore but with fraction of the cost.  I thought it is a good starter for the above reason.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4442/F4442.jsp
> 
> I bought this one at the store at 40% off because it was the last one!!  I tried it with my Paris in Rome and Cruise jackets, again very cute .
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4402/F4402.jsp


These are really great tops! The sleeveless one really looks like the Chanel one!


Vanana said:


> thanks for sharing this close up! the colors on this cardigan is like  a soft rainbow... I can't stop thinking about magical things and unicorns.... it's so lovely!


Thank you I do stare at my cardi all the time!


----------



## ari

Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



This is perfection. I love that new dress


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Looks like you finally found a super outfit for your biker jacket [emoji7] I love the feminine dress with a casual jacket!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is perfection. I love that new dress


Thank you PP, the dress is so easy and pleasant to wear. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Looks like you finally found a super outfit for your biker jacket [emoji7] I love the feminine dress with a casual jacket!


Thank you PQP! Yes, that jacket was an impulse buy, I never liked biker jackets on me and at the end I bought the most expensive one[emoji15] I don't wear it with jeans, but can tolerate it with dresses. The leather looks chip. I do regret buying it. [emoji848]


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> I took a pic for u,  black blouse it's beautiful if it ever make it to sale in my size I will def get it [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476269
> 
> View attachment 3476270



Thank you for taking the pics! It is very cute! I love it! I agree...I might wait till it goes on sale. $1,900 is a bit high for me.


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> I took a pic for u,  black blouse it's beautiful if it ever make it to sale in my size I will def get it [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3476269
> 
> View attachment 3476270



Thank you for taking the pics! It is very cute! I love it! I agree...I might wait till it goes on sale. $1,900 is a bit high for me.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Wow, that's very chic!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Here is my outfit today, Chanel cardigan and jeans. I'm still in vacation mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476570
> 
> Better view of the cardi, I can't capture the real colors of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476576



Love the outfit and the color of the cardi!


----------



## divababe

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Lisa for the 30% CODE.
> 
> I tried on the silk shirt in store and it looks cute with my Paris In Rome black jacket... I think it is a good silk blouse alternative, personally I get bored with my tops easily therefore do not spend extra money on expensive trend silk blouse.  I just now bought the cabernet and navy with  30% discount...
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F5665/F5665.jsp
> 
> I thought this silk sleeveless shirt is also cute kinda remind me of the Chanel version that our beautiful Ari wore but with fraction of the cost.  I thought it is a good starter for the above reason.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4442/F4442.jsp
> 
> I bought this one at the store at 40% off because it was the last one!!  I tried it with my Paris in Rome and Cruise jackets, again very cute .
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4402/F4402.jsp



Love them all! I might get that sleeveless in white! I am terrible with whites, this is a great alternative!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Major love!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Wow!  Camellia flower, how did u manage to pin it to the leather jacket? Or is it part of the design? This look is gorgeous!


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Ari ~ gorgeous and chic ...love the biker jacket especially pairing it with a dress.  I love leather jacket and will definitely check out the new style ..


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.


You look spectacular! Love the way you accessorised it with the camelia.


----------



## MSO13

Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


Congrats, MrsOwen! Gorgeous!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.


Love mixing edgy and feminine clothing, love this!


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> I ended up getting the black Paris in Rome jacket instead cus I always wanted a classic little black jacket and worried that the gold is too fancy for my casual style but deep down I love the gold even more... ...since then I been bugging my SA to transfer the last one (in the company ) for me .





tonkamama said:


> Thanks Lisa for the 30% CODE.
> 
> I tried on the silk shirt in store and it looks cute with my Paris In Rome black jacket... I think it is a good silk blouse alternative, personally I get bored with my tops easily therefore do not spend extra money on expensive trend silk blouse.  I just now bought the cabernet and navy with  30% discount...
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F5665/F5665.jsp
> 
> I thought this silk sleeveless shirt is also cute kinda remind me of the Chanel version that our beautiful Ari wore but with fraction of the cost.  I thought it is a good starter for the above reason.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4442/F4442.jsp
> 
> I bought this one at the store at 40% off because it was the last one!!  I tried it with my Paris in Rome and Cruise jackets, again very cute .
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shirtsandtops/topsblouses/PRDOVR~F4402/F4402.jsp



Congrats on getting the gold jacket. I should have gotten it when there was only one left in my size but waited too long to think it over . It's such a beautiful well crafted jacket.
Lovely blouse selections from jcrew!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


It looks great on you! You bought two wonderful jackets!


----------



## tonkamama

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


Lovely chic!  Love this little beige jacket I can't wait to wear it this weekend to the city and hope by then it's cooling down.


----------



## Lisab68

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


Love this!!!  Love your HAC with the jacket!!


----------



## doloresmia

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Love the tough and tender combination! I aspire to be so tall and elegant


----------



## doloresmia

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911



I loved the pix of the collar on this jacket. I bet it perfectly highlights your face


----------



## Pourquoipas

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911



Love this jacket on you especially with your HAC!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Thank you for taking the pics! It is very cute! I love it! I agree...I might wait till it goes on sale. $1,900 is a bit high for me.





divababe said:


> Wow, that's very chic!





divababe said:


> Love the outfit and the color of the cardi!


Thank you Divababe! I had this approach this summer- I loved one simple blouse (PQP and PP bought it ) and I tried to buy it during the sale and it was gone! I agree that the blouses from Chanel can be substituted with cheaper ones, but the little white one is still on my mind [emoji849]


ms piggy said:


> Major love!


Thank you ms piggy


zaraha said:


> Wow!  Camellia flower, how did u manage to pin it to the leather jacket? Or is it part of the design? This look is gorgeous!


Thank you Zahara! I just pin it! It looked so good, if it needs I can put another brooch at its place.




tonkamama said:


> Ari ~ gorgeous and chic ...love the biker jacket especially pairing it with a dress.  I love leather jacket and will definitely check out the new style ..


Thank you tonkamama!


ladysarah said:


> You look spectacular! Love the way you accessorised it with the camelia.


Thank you Ladysarah! 


MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


MrsOwen3, major congrats! The jacket looks fab, very fashion forward with the Gucci slippers. I tried them, as my feet were very tired, my DH was terrified, they were comfortable, but my feet were slipping off them. 


Moirai said:


> Love mixing edgy and feminine clothing, love this!


Thank you Moirai!


doloresmia said:


> Love the tough and tender combination! I aspire to be so tall and elegant


Thank you doloresmia! 


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!



Dear PQP, I wish my doctor looked so elegant! Love the blouse with it!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Wow, with your body, you can pull off anything! 



MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911



Love the casual luxe vibe！ LA is in its worst September, even though I have the same jacket, there is absolutely no chance to wear anything in tweed. Fortunately I gave it a run in Paris in June. [emoji848]




Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!



Good to see that you are multi-using your jacket. I need to learn to rotate them more often and trying different match options!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.


I LOVE this look on you ari!  A bit of Chanel edge with the biker jacket along with the femininity of the lovely dress. Perfection


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911


Congratulations on your wonderful 1st Chanel jacket!!!  It looks fabulous on you. Love the way you styled it...very elegantly casual chic!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!


I wish I could look this elegant so early in the morning!


----------



## ari

another cute dress I bought, hope to use it in colder days too
And with the jacket for the last vacation day[emoji30]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Dear PQP, I wish my doctor looked so elegant! Love the blouse with it![/QUOTE]
Haha, it's a combined dress actually, comes in handy if I'm late..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Greengoddess8 said:


> I wish I could look this elegant so early in the morning!



Thank you, you didn't see my tired face[emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!



This looks great! I'm wearing mine too. Medical conference today. A convention center full of boring doctors [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3478343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another cute dress I bought, hope to use it in colder days too
> And with the jacket for the last vacation day[emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478344



That is another cute pleated dress in a perfect colour! Chanel is really my taste there! And again a good use for the double breasted cardi I still struggle to match with my outfits. If I throw it on my shoulders I never achieve this kind of casual look[emoji13]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great! I'm wearing mine too. Medical conference today. A convention center full of boring doctors [emoji849]



Boring indeed, I guess that's what decades of studying followed by endless on call duties can do to people. Not very glamerous, that's were Chanel sets in, a little escape from reality[emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Dear PQP, I wish my doctor looked so elegant! Love the blouse with it!


Haha, it's a combined dress actually, comes in handy if I'm late..[/QUOTE]

Nice. I was going to ask you to id the lovely blouse. I have the same necklace in 160cm. My DD calls it the soda can top necklace


----------



## MSO13

Moirai said:


> Congrats, MrsOwen! Gorgeous!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you! You bought two wonderful jackets!





tonkamama said:


> Lovely chic!  Love this little beige jacket I can't wait to wear it this weekend to the city and hope by then it's cooling down.





Lisab68 said:


> Love this!!!  Love your HAC with the jacket!!





doloresmia said:


> I loved the pix of the collar on this jacket. I bet it perfectly highlights your face





Pourquoipas said:


> Love this jacket on you especially with your HAC!





hermesBB said:


> Wow, with your body, you can pull off anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the casual luxe vibe！ LA is in its worst September, even though I have the same jacket, there is absolutely no chance to wear anything in tweed. Fortunately I gave it a run in Paris in June. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that you are multi-using your jacket. I need to learn to rotate them more often and trying different match options!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful 1st Chanel jacket!!!  It looks fabulous on you. Love the way you styled it...very elegantly casual chic!



Thank you everyone, I've always enjoyed this thread and I hope to have more outfits to share soon when our weather turns. I wear mostly casual or edgy pants so I'm excited to add these into my wardrobe. I also hope to get the skirt that matches this beige jacket.


----------



## Greengoddess8

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you everyone, I've always enjoyed this thread and I hope to have more outfits to share soon when our weather turns. I wear mostly casual or edgy pants so I'm excited to add these into my wardrobe. I also hope to get the skirt that matches this beige jacket.


My favorite way of wearing Chanel jackets is casually and edgy!!!  I can't wait to see more of your styling my friend!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you, you didn't see my tired face[emoji23]


I'm sure you camouflaged it well


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3477350
> 
> Today is cooler- finally good chance to wear my Chanel biker jacket with the new dress.



Wow, stunning as usual ari!



MrsOwen3 said:


> Yay, I can finally contribute to this thread. It was just cool enough to wear my very first Chanel jacket today. The beige/gray tweed swing cut with a white tee, jeans and Gucci fur slippers with my beloved HAC. Now I can't wait to wear my Paris Rome black jacket soon!
> 
> View attachment 3477911



Congrats! This jacket is so cute and matches so well with your B!



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!



Wow last day for C16? It's not even yet the first day of jacket weather here in LA! [emoji849]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> That is another cute pleated dress in a perfect colour! Chanel is really my taste there! And again a good use for the double breasted cardi I still struggle to match with my outfits. If I throw it on my shoulders I never achieve this kind of casual look[emoji13]


Thank you PQP! The jacket doesn't look nice if I put it properly with this dress, so over the shoulders was a good option. Something I used to hate![emoji12]


ailoveresale said:


> Wow, stunning as usual ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! This jacket is so cute and matches so well with your B!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow last day for C16? It's not even yet the first day of jacket weather here in LA! [emoji849]



ailoveresale, thank you! Now looking at my pictures I find the trainers looking so funny and big, but it was comfortable [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Greengoddess8 said:


> I LOVE this look on you ari!  A bit of Chanel edge with the biker jacket along with the femininity of the lovely dress. Perfection


Thank you Greengoddess8!


hermesBB said:


> Wow, with your body, you can pull off anything!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the casual luxe vibe！ LA is in its worst September, even though I have the same jacket, there is absolutely no chance to wear anything in tweed. Fortunately I gave it a run in Paris in June. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that you are multi-using your jacket. I need to learn to rotate them more often and trying different match options!



thank you HermesBB! Please post pictures with your new black jeans- I'm curious how you style them!


----------



## smileygirl

Here's another black cruise(?) Jacket I bought a few years ago.


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3478343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another cute dress I bought, hope to use it in colder days too
> And with the jacket for the last vacation day[emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478344



Love it! I like your trainers, what brand is it?


----------



## divababe

smileygirl said:


> Here's another black cruise(?) Jacket I bought a few years ago.



It's such a great jacket! Love the buttons!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3478234
> 
> 
> Early morning ready for work,, probably last day for the C16 this year [emoji24] Other jackets want their turn!



Love your work looks! I probably have another week or so of my cruise jackets. Sad to be putting them away!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Love it! I like your trainers, what brand is it?



Thank you Divababe! They are LV


Very comfortable, they have padding inside. They run quite big.


----------



## ari

Cold morning and warm during the day. Last days to wear the cruise jackets


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Cold morning and warm during the day. Last days to wear the cruise jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480045



Very nice today! I put on my light pink dress with pink Chanel cropped cardi today hoping for warm sun last time for the season but I catched a cold on the spot and have to wrap a scarf around my neck..Time for tweeds and stockings here..


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> Here's another black cruise(?) Jacket I bought a few years ago.



Love the neck line and the details of the buttons, looks great on you!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Here's another black cruise(?) Jacket I bought a few years ago.



Interesting buttons! Looks very nice, what kind of fabric is it?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very nice today! I put on my light pink dress with pink Chanel cropped cardi today hoping for warm sun last time for the season but I catched a cold on the spot and have to wrap a scarf around my neck..Time for tweeds and stockings here..



So today is world pink day? Please post pictures!


----------



## purplepoodles

ari said:


> Cold morning and warm during the day. Last days to wear the cruise jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480045



Very nice Ari! Such a peaceful mellow outfit! Would that be an H shawl too?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> So today is world pink day? Please post pictures!



[emoji477]️ after [emoji139] on world [emoji254]day indeed


----------



## Pourquoipas

The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



I love it but without the cage! That stopped me from buying it. It's beautiful on you though. [emoji6]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> I love it but without the cage! That stopped me from buying it. It's beautiful on you though. [emoji6]



Thought so , the cage is strange but it's not on me...


----------



## ari

purplepoodles said:


> Very nice Ari! Such a peaceful mellow outfit! Would that be an H shawl too?


thank you purplepoodles! yes it is a H shawl!


Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji477]️ after [emoji139] on world [emoji254]day indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480214


Gorgeous! love it PQP! 


Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219


I saw it in the boutique and I wasn't impressed. Black and gold.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



Why oh why did they do this! The tweed is gorgeous , colours are beautiful, but the cage thing is just Hideous,


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219


I think it looks great on you- and I even like the 'cage' - unique collectors piece!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



The jacket is nice without the "cage".
I was told that the cell phone cage can be ra moved.....hope it is true .


----------



## Pourquoipas

Just an old pic. This one is so nice I would wear it straight away. It reminds me Ari's beautiful grey and beige dresses.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



It's a nice fit on you. My SA told me to try put on some brooches or pins on the cage then it won't be so weird... [emoji23]




Natalie j said:


> I love it but without the cage! That stopped me from buying it. It's beautiful on you though. [emoji6]



+1


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



I like the jacket but not the "cage."  I just don't think it will last the test of time, unfortunately...


----------



## ailoveresale

I know a few of you ladies on this thread also live in LA.  Do you have any recommendations of where to dry clean Chanel jackets?  Preferably on the Westside... Thanks in advance.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> The 'cage' jacket as seen in shop. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480219



So can the pocket be taken out then? The jacket actually looks ok.


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji477]️ after [emoji139] on world [emoji254]day indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480214



Ari and you both are wearing pink today! Super feminine!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Cold morning and warm during the day. Last days to wear the cruise jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480045



Love this combo!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I know a few of you ladies on this thread also live in LA.  Do you have any recommendations of where to dry clean Chanel jackets?  Preferably on the Westside... Thanks in advance.


My SA likes Margaret's  on the west side 

margarets .com


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> My SA likes Margaret's  on the west side
> 
> margarets .com


Very close to me - I will check them out!  Thank you!


----------



## hermesBB

Dear Ari: 
Forgot to reply to your post earlier. We are still in the 90s here in LA. So all the new purchases, the long cardigan, OTK boots, gray jeans or any jackets except the light white jacket are still hanging in the closet. Cannt wait for the weather to cool down a bit. I will surely post my attempt at these pretty things. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Cold morning and warm during the day. Last days to wear the cruise jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480045



Love this jacket and bag!  I can't get enough of all your modeling pics! Specially when there's pink Chanel involve [emoji179].


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> So today is world pink day? Please post pictures!



Didn't know it was pink day today; while I don't have modeling shot (as usual) I took this pic of one of my favorite jacket and pinky flap!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Just an old pic. This one is so nice I would wear it straight away. It reminds me Ari's beautiful grey and beige dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480410


This is a beautiful dress! It is very Chanel, I have the same style in black from couple of years ago, but without the piping[emoji849] obviously they are cutting cost production! 


divababe said:


> Ari and you both are wearing pink today! Super feminine!





divababe said:


> Love this combo!


Thank you Divababe!


hermesBB said:


> Dear Ari:
> Forgot to reply to your post earlier. We are still in the 90s here in LA. So all the new purchases, the long cardigan, OTK boots, gray jeans or any jackets except the light white jacket are still hanging in the closet. Cannt wait for the weather to cool down a bit. I will surely post my attempt at these pretty things. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Oh, I'm envious! Love nice LA weather! Did you have the jeans shortened? They are quite long. I bought the pink and the black. In the pink I oversized, the fabric is thinner and I didn't like them too tight, I had to take them in the waist line and shortened them, they removed the ends and moved them up. The black I have in my regular size and left them long, I just asked the boutique the open the slit at the bottom so they cover the shoes.
Here they are, picture from last night 




zaraha said:


> Love this jacket and bag!  I can't get enough of all your modeling pics! Specially when there's pink Chanel involve [emoji179].


Thank you Zaraha! [emoji173]️


zaraha said:


> Didn't know it was pink day today; while I don't have modeling shot (as usual) I took this pic of one of my favorite jacket and pinky flap!
> View attachment 3480955



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Thank you ladysarah, I totally agree it's a classic with an edge, looks great on my SA anyway. It's not filling a gap for me as I have the black and gold Paris-Rome. So I plan to stay good. 
It might be quite tiresome as well to address all the inquiries about the cage...


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Love your work looks! I probably have another week or so of my cruise jackets. Sad to be putting them away!


how nice to say so divababe. Yes equally sad that summer ends but Chanel covers the colder months even better and the cruise jacket needs some rest!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481051



Oh I really like it on you!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481051



It's beautiful on you. The blouse is perfect. Have fun!!!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481051



Dear PQP, I don't see conservative- I see striking Chanel suit at its best! Remember we were thinking that it might be too much with the skirt [emoji15] it looks great on you! I plan to wear mine in the fall too!
Here it's a gorgeous sunny day so I'm wearing my favorite cruise jacket. The fit is amazing.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here it's a gorgeous sunny day so I'm wearing my favorite cruise jacket. The fit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481098



Love the whole look Ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Dear PQP, I don't see conservative- I see striking Chanel suit at its best! Remember we were thinking that it might be too much with the skirt [emoji15] it looks great on you! I plan to wear mine in the fall too!
> Here it's a gorgeous sunny day so I'm wearing my favorite cruise jacket. The fit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481098



Thank you[emoji136]. I need easy wardrobe staples and this suit seems to work as such. If ever I achieve level Ari2 I'll try to mix with other coordinates.
I [emoji173]️ the white jeans with the [emoji568] . Such a fashion instinct to pick it in two colors!


----------



## Lisab68

Natalie j said:


> I love it but without the cage! That stopped me from buying it. It's beautiful on you though. [emoji6]



I agree. Plus even if you like the cage now, will you in a couple of years?  IMHO was a bad choice on the part of Chanel. Not classic.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481051



Love it on you!!  Looks classic. And once again I'm drooling over your shoes!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Love it on you!!  Looks classic. And once again I'm drooling over your shoes!!



Thank you [emoji4] . I love Gucci shoes, guilty pleasure[emoji136]


----------



## Pourquoipas

It's really fall now, trying the suit in a more casual Sunday way. Actually it's not too warm
	

		
			
		

		
	




I would love an online Chanel archive on all past RTW. This one is like a déjà vu on the C17 white jacket. Less gorgeous but looks similar. Fall 2001 ..


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> Dear PQP, I don't see conservative- I see striking Chanel suit at its best! Remember we were thinking that it might be too much with the skirt [emoji15] it looks great on you! I plan to wear mine in the fall too!
> Here it's a gorgeous sunny day so I'm wearing my favorite cruise jacket. The fit is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481098



Looks great and truly love the cruise jacket!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Rainy day. The whole suit on me makes me feel older as it's very conservative but I felt I should wear it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481051



I love it! It seemed mature as a whole set, but it's still so gorgeous!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> It's really fall now, trying the suit in a more casual Sunday way. Actually it's not too warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482001
> 
> 
> I would love an online Chanel archive on all past RTW. This one is like a déjà vu on the C17 white jacket. Less gorgeous but looks similar. Fall 2001 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482002



I love this on you pourquoipas! Imagine the suit would look great with something like brogues for colder weather, 

An online archive is an excellent idea!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> It's really fall now, trying the suit in a more casual Sunday way. Actually it's not too warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482001
> 
> 
> I would love an online Chanel archive on all past RTW. This one is like a déjà vu on the C17 white jacket. Less gorgeous but looks similar. Fall 2001 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482002



The gold jacket is growing on me seeing how you wear it! I do agree with the idea of an archive with all past Chanel jackets! Maybe we can start one of the jackets we have with the season and the pic of the jacket?


----------



## Lisab68

Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)


----------



## Lisab68

And here it is with the jacket. IRL I'm thin. But short. [emoji16]. Not sure if I can pull this off together.


----------



## Baglover121

Lisab68 said:


> And here it is with the jacket. IRL I'm thin. But short. [emoji16]. Not sure if I can pull this off together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482132



Sure you can pull it off! looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)



Love it with boots, gives me new options! Sure you can wear it as a suit!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> I love it! It seemed mature as a whole set, but it's still so gorgeous!



Yes exactly, mature! I don't need that so much..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I love this on you pourquoipas! Imagine the suit would look great with something like brogues for colder weather,
> 
> An online archive is an excellent idea!



Yes I don't have brogues yet but I'm tempted seeing the look with espadrilles.
I'd like this sort of shoes


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Love the whole look Ari!


Thank you Baglover!


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you[emoji136]. I need easy wardrobe staples and this suit seems to work as such. If ever I achieve level Ari2 I'll try to mix with other coordinates.
> I [emoji173]️ the white jeans with the [emoji568] . Such a fashion instinct to pick it in two colors!


Thank you dear PQP! Actually the jeans are very light pink[emoji23][emoji23]



Pourquoipas said:


> It's really fall now, trying the suit in a more casual Sunday way. Actually it's not too warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482001
> 
> 
> I would love an online Chanel archive on all past RTW. This one is like a déjà vu on the C17 white jacket. Less gorgeous but looks similar. Fall 2001 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482002


Love this suit on you! Very wise to buy both black and gold jackets ! The gold is so special! 



Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)





Lisab68 said:


> And here it is with the jacket. IRL I'm thin. But short. [emoji16]. Not sure if I can pull this off together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482132



I love the suit, it looks great, but I slightly disagree with others about the boots. It will look much better with nigh heels [emoji151]. I'm sure it will look more slimming. I love the skirt, but maybe with form fitted top, if you feel that it gives too much volume.


----------



## ari

Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3482162
> 
> Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
> I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]



Yes, FALL time super!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes I don't have brogues yet but I'm tempted seeing the look with espadrilles.
> I'd like this sort of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482160



I think they'll look great on you fine legs!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes, FALL time super!



I bought the crazy Valentino boots and tried them with Valentino last year skirt and Chanel biker
	

		
			
		

		
	



The skirt needs ironing [emoji848]
FYI - I tried the pink- beige version with the smaller heel, but on me it looked bad, my size is too big for this style.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> The gold jacket is growing on me seeing how you wear it! I do agree with the idea of an archive with all past Chanel jackets! Maybe we can start one of the jackets we have with the season and the pic of the jacket?



Yes we have to find a way to ad pics per year!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I think they'll look great on you fine legs!



TY, not exactly this fine but with black stockings it'll be potable..


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I bought the crazy Valentino boots and tried them with Valentino last year skirt and Chanel biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482169
> 
> The skirt needs ironing [emoji848]



Wow, those boots in black rather than the pink version are great. Sure you know what to buy. Plus the skirt makes the whole look work.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> And here it is with the jacket. IRL I'm thin. But short. [emoji16]. Not sure if I can pull this off together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482132



This looks great on you. The skirt does not add bulk. It's the look.  I think that very few Chanel pieces are actually slimming. The tweed fabrics and cuts just aren't that style. I like the look. 

If I'm looking for figure flattery though I look at other brands. This is blasphemy but I don't think Karl is particularly good at cutting to flatter a woman's body. He's creative and keeps the classic styles coming but it's not his strength.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I bought the crazy Valentino boots and tried them with Valentino last year skirt and Chanel biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482169
> 
> The skirt needs ironing [emoji848]
> FYI - I tried the pink- beige version with the smaller heel, but on me it looked bad, my size is too big for this style.



Cute outfits Ari!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes I don't have brogues yet but I'm tempted seeing the look with espadrilles.
> I'd like this sort of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482160



Yes. I want shoes like this. They look more like heavy loafers than brogues? I had my eye on an Hermes pair but I decided that they would be more of an occasional novelty item than a staple and I didn't want to spend 1000. I'm going to try a pair of ferragamo.


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Looks great and truly love the cruise jacket!



TY divababe, yes the new cruise is splendid


----------



## divababe

Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)





Lisab68 said:


> And here it is with the jacket. IRL I'm thin. But short. [emoji16]. Not sure if I can pull this off together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482132



You look great! I love it with the necklace! I think it looks cute and can't tell you are short!


----------



## divababe

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes exactly, mature! I don't need that so much..



Sometimes when we want ppl to take us seriously, we have to pull out a more serious look. I don't think it made you look "old" if that's what you are worries about. Maybe change up the shoes a bit for some edgy and fun shoes to make the whole outfit a bit playful?


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I bought the crazy Valentino boots and tried them with Valentino last year skirt and Chanel biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482169
> 
> The skirt needs ironing [emoji848]
> FYI - I tried the pink- beige version with the smaller heel, but on me it looked bad, my size is too big for this style.





ari said:


> View attachment 3482162
> 
> Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
> I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]



Love both outfits! I think you made the biker leather jacket look very feminine with your pairing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Sometimes when we want ppl to take us seriously, we have to pull out a more serious look. I don't think it made you look "old" if that's what you are worries about. Maybe change up the shoes a bit for some edgy and fun shoes to make the whole outfit a bit playful?



I was considering black double monk brogues but I'm not sure if this looks edgy or rather old fashioned.


----------



## Lisab68

Baglover121 said:


> Sure you can pull it off! looks gorgeous!


Thank you!!  


Pourquoipas said:


> Love it with boots, gives me new options! Sure you can wear it as a suit!!!


I know. I love it with the boots. I need a little edge in whatever I wear and I think the boots do this!!

Should I have the skirt taken in a little?  I could keep it an A line but maybe a little less fabric?


----------



## Lisab68

Ari said: I love the suit, it looks great, but I slightly disagree with others about the boots. It will look much better with nigh heels [emoji151]. I'm sure it will look more slimming. I love the skirt, but maybe with form fitted top, if you feel that it gives too much volume.[/QUOTE]




I do agree on the boots in that combination. Don't love the silk blouse plus jacket, skirt and boots. But I do love the boots with the skirt alone. 

I'm still searching for the best top to wear with the pieces. This is just a silk blouse I had in my closet. 

I mentioned that I purchased 2 thin sweaters from J Crew to try with the skirt and/or jacket. Loved the idea. Did not love it on me. Even more bulk!!

Think getting the right tops and heels for this look will be my project for the next few weeks. Love having you fashionistas to run this all by. [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I know. I love it with the boots. I need a little edge in whatever I wear and I think the boots do this!!
> 
> Should I have the skirt taken in a little?  I could keep it an A line but maybe a little less fabric?



I would leave the skirt as it is on you. You'll see the fit and style will please you even more with time. I had to get used to mine and now I'm glad I left it unchanged.


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> View attachment 3482162
> 
> Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
> I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]



Love this cardigan on you Ari!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great on you. The skirt does not add bulk. It's the look.  I think that very few Chanel pieces are actually slimming. The tweed fabrics and cuts just aren't that style. I like the look.
> 
> If I'm looking for figure flattery though I look at other brands. This is blasphemy but I don't think Karl is particularly good at cutting to flatter a woman's body. He's creative and keeps the classic styles coming but it's not his strength.



Thanks PP!! [emoji1]


----------



## ladysarah

Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)



I think it is lovely. For a more streamlined look you could simply pull hair back in a sleek, low pony tail.


----------



## Lisab68

divababe said:


> You look great! I love it with the necklace! I think it looks cute and can't tell you are short!



Thank you. The necklace is new too!!  Love the Chanel layering of pearls!!  I think I'll be working the necklace into lots of casual outfits.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> I would leave the skirt as it is on you. You'll see the fit and style will please you even more with time. I had to get used to mine and now I'm glad I left it unchanged.



Thanks for the input PQP!!

As an aside I hav to tell you ladies that I'm in the car doing something really fun. My husband and I both went to the same college (which we loved) and we are in the car right now driving up to our alma mater so that our 17 yo son can visit!!!


----------



## Lisab68

ladysarah said:


> I think it is lovely. For a more streamlined look you could simply pull hair back in a sleek, low pony tail.



Good idea!!


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Thanks for the input PQP!!
> 
> As an aside I hav to tell you ladies that I'm in the car doing something really fun. My husband and I both went to the same college (which we loved) and we are in the car right now driving up to our alma mater so that our 17 yo son can visit!!!



How fun!

I love the skirt on you as is. It took me a while to get used to the A line too. You will ruin it if you make it narrow.

I really like the skirt with the boots. I'm definitely going to try mine that way.

Were the j crew sweaters very fitted? I forgot which ones you bought. It's hit or miss with j crew. I don't love their cashmere. That's why I went to Eric bompard. 

I plan to use my jacket and skirt more as separates. I'll rarely wear them together I think. Because some of my jackets can read as dowdy I try to wear them with a very fitted skirt with a slit or a silk blouse with a camisole unbuttoned a bit to show the camisole. Anything to avoid dowdy. Although at 5 am on a work day sometimes I end up with dowdy. And sometimes you just want a cute comfortable look.

I was not trying to say that you didn't look nice in the skirt and jacket. You do look really nice. Chanel just isn't for example as body conscious and flattering Roland Mouret, Donna Karan, DVF, Anne Fontaine or Victoria Beckham. Chanel isn't my DH's favorite brand in terms of price or sexiness. But I like it. [emoji23]


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!   

Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tonkamama

Here is the jacket, I am pairing it with my very first pair of Chanel earings which I bought 15+years ago now consider "vintage"


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475



It looks beautiful on you. You accessorized perfectly as always.


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun!
> 
> I love the skirt on you as is. It took me a while to get used to the A line too. You will ruin it if you make it narrow.
> 
> I really like the skirt with the boots. I'm definitely going to try mine that way.
> 
> Were the j crew sweaters very fitted? I forgot which ones you bought. It's hit or miss with j crew. I don't love their cashmere. That's why I went to Eric bompard.
> 
> I plan to use my jacket and skirt more as separates. I'll rarely wear them together I think. Because some of my jackets can read as dowdy I try to wear them with a very fitted skirt with a slit or a silk blouse with a camisole unbuttoned a bit to show the camisole. Anything to avoid dowdy. Although at 5 am on a work day sometimes I end up with dowdy. And sometimes you just want a cute comfortable look.
> 
> I was not trying to say that you didn't look nice in the skirt and jacket. You do look really nice. Chanel just isn't for example as body conscious and flattering Roland Mouret, Donna Karan, DVF, Anne Fontaine or Victoria Beckham. Chanel isn't my DH's favorite brand in terms of price or sexiness. But I like it. [emoji23]



Cannot agree more. My DH also favors Dior over Chanel because of its feminine styles. But I often ignore his suggestions. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> It's really fall now, trying the suit in a more casual Sunday way. Actually it's not too warm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482001
> 
> 
> I would love an online Chanel archive on all past RTW. This one is like a déjà vu on the C17 white jacket. Less gorgeous but looks similar. Fall 2001 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482002



The jacket with the matching skirt for me is on the formal side. With the beige shoes, it feels a bit heavy on the upper top. But if you are comfortable, go for it~~~



Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. Finally ready to show you my Chanel pieces. Let me say that I like this skirt but it is not slimming. Lots of thick tweed!!  My SA convinced me to keep it in the A line shape since that's the design. Here are 2 shots. One with, and one without a necklace (and my new boots!!).  What do you think? (I don't know why there are doubles of the pics!! I can't get the second pair off. Sorry!)



All beautiful! I prefer it with the necklace and the boots. It add some edginess to the look. 




ari said:


> I bought the crazy Valentino boots and tried them with Valentino last year skirt and Chanel biker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482169
> 
> The skirt needs ironing [emoji848]
> FYI - I tried the pink- beige version with the smaller heel, but on me it looked bad, my size is too big for this style.



Love the cardigan and the biker on you. Everything looks just so stylish on you. 
RE: 
The length of the blk jeans is ok for me. Mine is quite thick so I plan to wear it for cooler days. I also asked them to open the slits and plan to wear them with booties.  "Great minds think alike" ‍♂️‍♂️
I saw the laced up Valentino boots too, very cute. Reminds me of an updated version of the ballerinas. but I was too chicken to go with the style. I end up bought the plain nude suede version without the lace.
They are in this pic with the LP coats and etc...





tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3482475



Everything is stunning here! Cannt wait to wear the beige jacket myself!


----------



## zaraha

tonkamama said:


> Here is the jacket, I am pairing it with my very first pair of Chanel earings which I bought 15+years ago now consider "vintage"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482481



Love your jacket!  It seems many TPF here bought this as well. [emoji173]️


----------



## zaraha

Hiya!  I'm seeking an  advice or ideas from all you fashionistas and fashion consultants here! I know with out a modeling shot it's not easy to advice but if anyone has this jacket could you please guide me how to pair this with?


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How fun!
> 
> I love the skirt on you as is. It took me a while to get used to the A line too. You will ruin it if you make it narrow.
> 
> I really like the skirt with the boots. I'm definitely going to try mine that way.
> 
> Were the j crew sweaters very fitted? I forgot which ones you bought. It's hit or miss with j crew. I don't love their cashmere. That's why I went to Eric bompard.
> 
> I plan to use my jacket and skirt more as separates. I'll rarely wear them together I think. Because some of my jackets can read as dowdy I try to wear them with a very fitted skirt with a slit or a silk blouse with a camisole unbuttoned a bit to show the camisole. Anything to avoid dowdy. Although at 5 am on a work day sometimes I end up with dowdy. And sometimes you just want a cute comfortable look.
> 
> I was not trying to say that you didn't look nice in the skirt and jacket. You do look really nice. Chanel just isn't for example as body conscious and flattering Roland Mouret, Donna Karan, DVF, Anne Fontaine or Victoria Beckham. Chanel isn't my DH's favorite brand in terms of price or sexiness. But I like it. [emoji23]



I didn't take it that way at all. No worries!!  I'm the one who said it was not slimming. Really that skirt is the opposite. I can't even imagine how skinny those models must be. They showed the gold jacket with a skirt and pants underneath!!

I bought 2 fitted cashmere turtlenecks. I don't usually love JCrews cashmere either. But the sweaters themselves were quite nice. I just didn't like the look on me. I'm short plus short waisted. It was not good. [emoji15]

And PP I'm in your town. [emoji4]


----------



## Lisab68

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475



I just love love this jacket. Anyone think it will make it to the sale?  And when is the sale?


----------



## hermesBB

Lisab68 said:


> I just love love this jacket. Anyone think it will make it to the sale?  And when is the sale?



I was told the gold one was long ago sold out in many stores. Don't think it will make to the sale, sadly...


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all ladies 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful on you. You accessorized perfectly as always.





hermesBB said:


> Everything is stunning here! Cannt wait to wear the beige jacket myself!





zaraha said:


> Love your jacket!  It seems many TPF here bought this as well. [emoji173]️



Lisa ~ I was told the beige jacket may make to the sales but the challenge is to find the right size as most are already sold out.  


Lisab68 said:


> I just love love this jacket. Anyone think it will make it to the sale?  And when is the sale?


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475



So beautiful tonkamama.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute outfits Ari!


Thank you PP!


divababe said:


> Love both outfits! I think you made the biker leather jacket look very feminine with your pairing!


Thank you Divababe!


Lisab68 said:


> Ari said: I love the suit, it looks great, but I slightly disagree with others about the boots. It will look much better with nigh heels [emoji151]. I'm sure it will look more slimming. I love the skirt, but maybe with form fitted top, if you feel that it gives too much volume.






I do agree on the boots in that combination. Don't love the silk blouse plus jacket, skirt and boots. But I do love the boots with the skirt alone.

I'm still searching for the best top to wear with the pieces. This is just a silk blouse I had in my closet.

I mentioned that I purchased 2 thin sweaters from J Crew to try with the skirt and/or jacket. Loved the idea. Did not love it on me. Even more bulk!!

Think getting the right tops and heels for this look will be my project for the next few weeks. Love having you fashionistas to run this all by. [emoji7][/QUOTE]
This project will be fun!


Lisab68 said:


> Love this cardigan on you Ari!!


thank you Lisa!


tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475


tonkamama, fantastic styling! love everything!



tonkamama said:


> Here is the jacket, I am pairing it with my very first pair of Chanel earings which I bought 15+years ago now consider "vintage"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482481


I can't stop staring at this jacket! 


hermesBB said:


> The jacket with the matching skirt for me is on the formal side. With the beige shoes, it feels a bit heavy on the upper top. But if you are comfortable, go for it~~~
> 
> 
> 
> All beautiful! I prefer it with the necklace and the boots. It add some edginess to the look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cardigan and the biker on you. Everything looks just so stylish on you.
> RE:
> The length of the blk jeans is ok for me. Mine is quite thick so I plan to wear it for cooler days. I also asked them to open the slits and plan to wear them with booties.  "Great minds think alike" ‍♂️‍♂️
> I saw the laced up Valentino boots too, very cute. Reminds me of an updated version of the ballerinas. but I was too chicken to go with the style. I end up bought the plain nude suede version without the lace.
> They are in this pic with the LP coats and etc...
> View attachment 3482601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is stunning here! Cannt wait to wear the beige jacket myself!


HermesBB, this LP coat is amazing! love the colors! I bought the OTK beige Valentino boots and the short patent ones. I haven't seen the short suede ones in Europe! they go so well with everinthing in this picture. The Kelly is gorgeous, what color is it? 


zaraha said:


> Hiya!  I'm seeking an  advice or ideas from all you fashionistas and fashion consultants here! I know with out a modeling shot it's not easy to advice but if anyone has this jacket could you please guide me how to pair this with?
> View attachment 3482641


The jacket is beautiful! how about wide leg black pants?


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> HermesBB, this LP coat is amazing! love the colors! I bought the OTK beige Valentino boots and the short patent ones. I haven't seen the short suede ones in Europe! they go so well with everinthing in this picture. The Kelly is gorgeous, what color is it?



Thank you Ari! I haven't seen the beige OTK ones from Valentino here! But they sound dreamy~~~ Guess the stores have different preferences. 

The color of the Kelly is Argile.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I've been admiring all your pics untill now but haven't posted anything  I am not really a fashionista but I've gotta say that Chanel always manages to find something, which makes my heart beat a bit faster  

Over the Summer I found those darling gray suede boots (fully lined in the nicest shade of super soft leather you can imagine) and an awesome cardigan for cooler evenings (I think sonebody posted it already). Since the Summer in Germany is kind of iffy , I have already worn it a 100 times  


I must have already walked a 1000 miles in Those suede boots. They are so super comfy I have decided to get them in black as well. They came lined in classical burgundy color with amazing crossed stitched detail on the bottom (the gray boots had it too but in gray). 

The cardigan is a lot of fun especially combined with the silverly gray cashmere stole - feels like being wrapped in your favourite baby blanket  but I don't have a pic yet. It is amazingly comfortable though. And it's what I like about Chanel so much - trye elegance is freedom of movement


----------



## 2v4evaa

tonkamama I love love love this jacket. It looks great on you.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Oh, and don't you find Kristen Stewart simply amazing??? I look at her in those ads and I cannot help but be reminded somehow of young Nastassjaa Kinski. Perhaps Mr. Langerlfed  was tapping his German roots when he designed this ad campaign, huh?  
No matter where it came from, I love Kristen Stewart's rock'agirllie  style. seems like a very good fit for Chanel. A young lady who knows what she is, where she is and what she wants to project.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MaryAndDogs said:


> I've been admiring all your pics untill now but haven't posted anything  I am not really a fashionista but I've gotta say that Chanel always manages to find something, which makes my heart beat a bit faster
> 
> Over the Summer I found those darling gray suede boots (fully lined in the nicest shade of super soft leather you can imagine) and an awesome cardigan for cooler evenings (I think sonebody posted it already). Since the Summer in Germany is kind of iffy , I have already worn it a 100 times
> 
> 
> I must have already walked a 1000 miles in Those suede boots. They are so super comfy I have decided to get them in black as well. They came lined in classical burgundy color with amazing crossed stitched detail on the bottom (the gray boots had it too but in gray).
> 
> The cardigan is a lot of fun especially combined with the silverly gray cashmere stole - feels like being wrapped in your favourite baby blanket  but I don't have a pic yet. It is amazingly comfortable though. And it's what I like about Chanel so much - trye elegance is freedom of movement



Oh I love those boots!! Exactly what I have been looking for. Are those the past seasons? Wld you mind taking a pix of the tag so I can ask my sales? Thanks!!


----------



## EmileH

I'm having trouble posting photos from my phone. I wore my spring cardigan with jeans and a white shirt for errands on Sunday and today I wore my blue jacket with my Luisa spagnoli dress.


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475


I absolutely love this! Is that the Chanel shirt with ribbon?


----------



## smileygirl

I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!



It's great! What's not to love?


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's great! What's not to love?


! Some of my friends don't really "get" the print. But I love it!


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> Thank you Ari! I haven't seen the beige OTK ones from Valentino here! But they sound dreamy~~~ Guess the stores have different preferences.
> 
> The color of the Kelly is Argile.


Is it a 32?. I love the color too!


----------



## divababe

MaryAndDogs said:


> I've been admiring all your pics untill now but haven't posted anything  I am not really a fashionista but I've gotta say that Chanel always manages to find something, which makes my heart beat a bit faster
> 
> Over the Summer I found those darling gray suede boots (fully lined in the nicest shade of super soft leather you can imagine) and an awesome cardigan for cooler evenings (I think sonebody posted it already). Since the Summer in Germany is kind of iffy , I have already worn it a 100 times
> 
> 
> I must have already walked a 1000 miles in Those suede boots. They are so super comfy I have decided to get them in black as well. They came lined in classical burgundy color with amazing crossed stitched detail on the bottom (the gray boots had it too but in gray).
> 
> The cardigan is a lot of fun especially combined with the silverly gray cashmere stole - feels like being wrapped in your favourite baby blanket  but I don't have a pic yet. It is amazingly comfortable though. And it's what I like about Chanel so much - trye elegance is freedom of movement



Love your outfit and the gray boots! They do look extremely comfy.


----------



## ailoveresale

MaryAndDogs said:


> I've been admiring all your pics untill now but haven't posted anything  I am not really a fashionista but I've gotta say that Chanel always manages to find something, which makes my heart beat a bit faster
> 
> Over the Summer I found those darling gray suede boots (fully lined in the nicest shade of super soft leather you can imagine) and an awesome cardigan for cooler evenings (I think sonebody posted it already). Since the Summer in Germany is kind of iffy , I have already worn it a 100 times
> 
> 
> I must have already walked a 1000 miles in Those suede boots. They are so super comfy I have decided to get them in black as well. They came lined in classical burgundy color with amazing crossed stitched detail on the bottom (the gray boots had it too but in gray).
> 
> The cardigan is a lot of fun especially combined with the silverly gray cashmere stole - feels like being wrapped in your favourite baby blanket  but I don't have a pic yet. It is amazingly comfortable though. And it's what I like about Chanel so much - trye elegance is freedom of movement



Your cardigan looks so comfy cozy! [emoji5]. I also love the grey suede boots - please do share the style number when you have a chance!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies 



Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful tonkamama.





2v4evaa said:


> tonkamama I love love love this jacket. It looks great on you.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Ari, I love your style too, so inspiring 



ari said:


> tonkamama, fantastic styling! love everything!
> 
> 
> I can't stop staring at this jacket!
> 
> ?


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm having trouble posting photos from my phone. I wore my spring cardigan with jeans and a white shirt for errands on Sunday and today I wore my blue jacket with my Luisa spagnoli dress.
> 
> View attachment 3483351
> View attachment 3483352


Love both outfits  you have great style !


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you smilegirl the shirt with ribbon tie is by Maje S/S collection, I love mixing designer brands with contemporary brands for more casual vibe.  



smileygirl said:


> I absolutely love this! Is that the Chanel shirt with ribbon?



Love ❤️ your outfit!  Is your skirt also Chanel?  So cute 


smileygirl said:


> I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!


----------



## tonkamama

hermesBB - Totally in love with your posting, so gorgeous 



hermesBB said:


> RE:
> The length of the blk jeans is ok for me. Mine is quite thick so I plan to wear it for cooler days. I also asked them to open the slits and plan to wear them with booties.  "Great minds think alike" ‍♂️‍♂️
> I saw the laced up Valentino boots too, very cute. Reminds me of an updated version of the ballerinas. but I was too chicken to go with the style. I end up bought the plain nude suede version without the lace.
> They are in this pic with the LP coats and etc...
> View attachment 3482601
> 
> 
> !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Happy on my way to Paris for the spring défilé[emoji76]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hope to make some pics for you ladies..


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!


This looks good on you, the entire outfit is fab!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Happy on my way to Paris for the spring défilé[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483561
> 
> Hope to make some pics for you ladies..



You look beautiful! Have fun!


----------



## Baglover121

Have just seen this, Carla wearing the cruise white jacket, I think it looks much better on her than it did on the model,


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Happy on my way to Paris for the spring défilé[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483561
> 
> Hope to make some pics for you ladies..



Have fun! And let us know how it went!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3483728
> 
> 
> Have just seen this, Carla wearing the cruise white jacket, I think it looks much better on her than it did on the model,



Wow! She looks fantastic! I haven't seen her for a while. She was very demure while she was First Lady, conservative Dior suits, low heels. Here she just looks amazing! Love the jacket on her!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!



The blouse looks so cute on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm having trouble posting photos from my phone. I wore my spring cardigan with jeans and a white shirt for errands on Sunday and today I wore my blue jacket with my Luisa spagnoli dress.
> 
> View attachment 3483351
> View attachment 3483352



Love both outfits on you PP! The cardigan looks so gorgeous with the jeans and the flats!
The dress is very elegant with the jacket and the colors match so well!


----------



## rhm

Did you guys see the new Chanel collection released today?

I dropped dead on the first black/ecru matching 2 piece suits that came out on pseudo-robot models. 
Definitely going to buy bot the black and the ecru jackets if they go into production. Crossing my fingers!

I also found a lot of what seems to be wearable pieces! So excited for this new season!


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Did you guys see the new Chanel collection released today?
> 
> I dropped dead on the first black/ecru matching 2 piece suits that came out on pseudo-robot models.
> Definitely going to buy bot the black and the ecru jackets if they go into production. Crossing my fingers!
> 
> I also found a lot of what seems to be wearable pieces! So excited for this new season!



I looked at the slideshow. There is a teal suit that I love. It's my colors. I can't post photos from my phone. So annoying. I liked some of the shapes of the skirts especially.

Here's the link

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2017-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#23


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Happy on my way to Paris for the spring défilé[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483561
> 
> Hope to make some pics for you ladies..


Have fun dear you look o gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

rhm said:


> Did you guys see the new Chanel collection released today?
> 
> I dropped dead on the first black/ecru matching 2 piece suits that came out on pseudo-robot models.
> Definitely going to buy bot the black and the ecru jackets if they go into production. Crossing my fingers!
> 
> I also found a lot of what seems to be wearable pieces! So excited for this new season!


----------



## Sparkledolll

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3483844



Saw these today too! Thanks for posting. It's going to be a hard choice to pick Black or white [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## MaryAndDogs

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh I love those boots!! Exactly what I have been looking for. Are those the past seasons? Wld you mind taking a pix of the tag so I can ask my sales? Thanks!!



Hi, 

Here is the pic of the box (these are the gray ones), which the boots came in. I got them in the Summer so I am not exactly sure which collection they came from. I don't follow these things too closely  
They are super comfy!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3483728
> 
> 
> Have just seen this, Carla wearing the cruise white jacket, I think it looks much better on her than it did on the model,



Thanks for posting! Wow, she looks great and so does the jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

The CHANEL DATA CENTER show was a very impressing sound-event on I feel love from Daft Punk, hence the masks. Quick walks, great colors and lots of wearable jackets. Very little pants. Lace, pink, superpositions, flowy jackets,
 new scratch-like closures on some jackets. Lots of pink, blues and multicolor. New sandals in white and nude. 
The best was to see all the watching ladies dressed up in their various Chanel outfits, big inspiration and exchanging our tastes. I spotted the Paris-Rome jacket in tweed on a guy and one or two ladies but styled very differently. Some cage outfits. Lots of interesting matches of Paris Dubai jackets and most looked much better than on our flat pictures.

Later stop at HQ Avenue Montaigne under a lovely sunny weather and a perfect lunch. What else could you whish for?

The white and black suits are truly spectacular as they are a classic relaxed Coco style with a nice movement. They should be worn by dynamic ladies!


----------



## Pourquoipas




----------



## Pourquoipas




----------



## Pourquoipas




----------



## Pourquoipas




----------



## Pourquoipas




----------



## Pourquoipas

My favourites


----------



## Pourquoipas

Great day, tired now...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Great day, tired now...



Get some rest. Thank you for the photos. They are fantastic. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Great day, tired now...


Thanks for sharing your lovely pictures of today - that is so cool! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## tonkamama

Natalie j said:


> Saw these today too! Thanks for posting. It's going to be a hard choice to pick Black or white [emoji28][emoji28]


How about both?!


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> I know not everyones cup of tea, but I love it!



Love this look!!  Is the skirt Chanel also?


----------



## Lisab68

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3483728
> 
> 
> Have just seen this, Carla wearing the cruise white jacket, I think it looks much better on her than it did on the model,



I love the jacket. I just hate this outfit!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> The CHANEL DATA CENTER show was a very impressing sound-event on I feel love from Daft Punk, hence the masks. Quick walks, great colors and lots of wearable jackets. Very little pants. Lace, pink, superpositions, flowy jackets,
> new scratch-like closures on some jackets. Lots of pink, blues and multicolor. New sandals in white and nude.
> The best was to see all the watching ladies dressed up in their various Chanel outfits, big inspiration and exchanging our tastes. I spotted the Paris-Rome jacket in tweed on a guy and one or two ladies but styled very differently. Some cage outfits. Lots of interesting matches of Paris Dubai jackets and most looked much better than on our flat pictures.
> 
> Later stop at HQ Avenue Montaigne under a lovely sunny weather and a perfect lunch. What else could you whish for?
> 
> The white and black suits are truly spectacular as they are a classic relaxed Coco style with a nice movement. They should be worn by dynamic ladies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484141
> View attachment 3484142
> View attachment 3484143
> View attachment 3484144



Amazing PQP!!  How did you get lucky enough to see this show?


----------



## Lisab68

Look at the beautiful blouse!! [emoji7]


----------



## rhm

tonkamama said:


> How about both?!



As I already have 2 black jackets including the Paris-Rome, I probably will go for the ecru jacket first, but I have a feeling that I will be buying both the black and the ecru. Better start saving now! Hope the prices are not outrageous like the Cuba collection.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3482162
> 
> Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
> I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]



Oh I love this!  Is the blouse chanel as well?  En point with the bow!


----------



## LaenaLovely

So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.

Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.

Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.

Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby. 





Thoughts?


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> Thank you smilegirl the shirt with ribbon tie is by Maje S/S collection, I love mixing designer brands with contemporary brands for more casual vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Love ❤️ your outfit!  Is your skirt also Chanel?  So cute



I love maje too!. Skirt is saint Laurent, crepe material


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Great day, tired now...



Amazing pics, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Great day, tired now...



This season looks very promising! Love a lot of pieces~~~ thanks for posting, Pourquoipas!


----------



## ailoveresale

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Congrats on the baby!!! And the jacket [emoji6]. If you don't love it then wait for another special jacket to come along. But if you can afford it, keep it - it looks great how you paired it with the blouse. Now get some rest!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> My favourites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484168
> View attachment 3484169



Thank you for posting. How exciting to be there! I got to attend the Cruise show a few years ago. Seeing M Lagerfeld IRL was cool! 
I don't think I am getting much for myself this round.  [emoji3]


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> Is it a 32?. I love the color too!



Thank you smileygirl! Yes, it's a 32.




tonkamama said:


> hermesBB - Totally in love with your posting, so gorgeous



Thank you tonkamama!


----------



## periogirl28

Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484759


Cute!!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> My favourites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484168
> View attachment 3484169



Thanks for these images, 
I like this jacket too! 
The clothes are a beautiful contrast to the harsh setting,


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Oh congrats on the baby! The jacket is beautiful but you don't sound so sure? 
If the jacket doesn't sing to you, better return it and get something else or wait for sales/newer collection to arrive at stores,


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Congratulations on your new baby!!!!

The button on the sleeve is a little logo thing. My cardigan doesn't have buttons but one pocket has a little logo button like that. I don't mind it. If you love everything else about the jacket that's great but if you don't love it send it back.,


----------



## zaraha

periogirl28 said:


> Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484759



This jacket never fails, it goes with just about anything [emoji173]️, so love it on u!


----------



## zaraha

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



This mix feeling could be the post baby hormone perhaps? I love the jacket but if u r having 2 nd thoughts better not keep it.
Congrats on your bundle of joy!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484759



How cute this bag is, perfect colour accent with your LbJ! I like the suit all black but there are definitely gloomy days where an accent is needed!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



I love it, it's not in the buttons it's the cut that makes the difference, Sleep it over if you aren't sure.
Best time of life, a baby [emoji64] congrats![emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Amazing PQP!!  How did you get lucky enough to see this show?



Thanks Lisab68. Yes I was lucky, I guess it's the advantage of being a customer at a smaller boutique. They need to know your tastes..
This is an experience the usual internet shopping isn't able to provide even if they start using 3D fitting programs or whatever else they come up with.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ailoveresale said:


> Congrats on the baby!!! And the jacket [emoji6]. If you don't love it then wait for another special jacket to come along. But if you can afford it, keep it - it looks great how you paired it with the blouse. Now get some rest!



Thanks so much.  It's so funny that chanel pricing tends to make me lose track of reality.  This one for a jacket was fairly "reasonable", but I do like to be cognizant of cost per wear.  Usually my test is "would I still love this style, cut,color, etc. even if it didn't say chanel on the tags inside.  Sometimes all that glamour can blind a gal.  I feel like to be able to buy this stuff, but lucky to be very selective.

I think after some rest I'm going to try it with some more casual items (chambray shirt per PBP's suggestion).  I'm liking it it more after a little sleep.  Once things make it home, I have a hard time bringing them back.  Haha!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> How cute this bag is, perfect colour accent with your LbJ! I like the suit all black but there are definitely gloomy days where an accent is needed!





smileygirl said:


> Cute!!!!





zaraha said:


> This jacket never fails, it goes with just about anything [emoji173]️, so love it on u!



Thank you all so much!


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks so much.  It's so funny that chanel pricing tends to make me lose track of reality.  This one for a jacket was fairly "reasonable", but I do like to be cognizant of cost per wear.  Usually my test is "would I still love this style, cut,color, etc. even if it didn't say chanel on the tags inside.  Sometimes all that glamour can blind a gal.  I feel like to be able to buy this stuff, but lucky to be very selective.
> 
> I think after some rest I'm going to try it with some more casual items (chambray shirt per PBP's suggestion).  I'm liking it it more after a little sleep.  Once things make it home, I have a hard time bringing them back.  Haha!



Tell us what you decide, you may have a change of heart later. Congrats on both baby and jacket on the meantime! ❤️


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> Tell us what you decide, you may have a change of heart later. Congrats on both baby and jacket on the meantime! [emoji173]️



Thanks will do!!!


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484759


Love how you styling the jacket, very chic and modern.


----------



## tonkamama

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Congratulations on your new baby, how exciting.  If you are not happy with the jacket maybe return it and wait for the next one.  Uncle Karl never disappoints his customers with more gorgeous styles that you find yourself truly fall in love ....


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Love how you styling the jacket, very chic and modern.


Thanks dearest!


----------



## sarajblue

Jacket looks great!


----------



## Lisab68

LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Congratulations on your baby!! [emoji324]

I love the cut of the jacket. The neck look quite unusual and I think it pairs so nicely with your blouse.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Thanks Lisab68. Yes I was lucky, I guess it's the advantage of being a customer at a smaller boutique. They need to know your tastes..
> This is an experience the usual internet shopping isn't able to provide even if they start using 3D fitting programs or whatever else they come up with.



So super fun!!!!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> The CHANEL DATA CENTER show was a very impressing sound-event on I feel love from Daft Punk, hence the masks. Quick walks, great colors and lots of wearable jackets. Very little pants. Lace, pink, superpositions, flowy jackets,
> new scratch-like closures on some jackets. Lots of pink, blues and multicolor. New sandals in white and nude.
> The best was to see all the watching ladies dressed up in their various Chanel outfits, big inspiration and exchanging our tastes. I spotted the Paris-Rome jacket in tweed on a guy and one or two ladies but styled very differently. Some cage outfits. Lots of interesting matches of Paris Dubai jackets and most looked much better than on our flat pictures.
> 
> Later stop at HQ Avenue Montaigne under a lovely sunny weather and a perfect lunch. What else could you whish for?
> 
> The white and black suits are truly spectacular as they are a classic relaxed Coco style with a nice movement. They should be worn by dynamic ladies!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484141
> View attachment 3484142
> View attachment 3484143
> View attachment 3484144


Dear PQP thank you for sharing all these pictures! Great fun! 


LaenaLovely said:


> Oh I love this!  Is the blouse chanel as well?  En point with the bow!


Thank you LaenaLovely, it is an old D&G silk blouse. 


LaenaLovely said:


> So my Act II jacket came while I was in the hospital having the baby.  Two special deliveries.
> 
> Not sure I'm loving it in person.  I didn't notice in the store, but it only has a button on one sleeve cuff?  Not sure if this is purposeful or accidental.
> 
> Here it is with a Lanvin blouse and an old pair of chanel heels that have a hint of sparkle tweed.  I'd prob pair his with jeans or skinny black pants.
> 
> Sorry no mod shots as I'm only a few days post baby.
> View attachment 3484568
> View attachment 3484569
> View attachment 3484570
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Congrats on you baby and the jacket! Love how you styled it. Looks perfect to me!


periogirl28 said:


> Weather cooling down a bit. Wore my LBJ yesterday with mini Plume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484759



Love the jacket with the cute plume!


----------



## ailoveresale

I think I am obsessed with this jacket... I was asking for a white one and M. Karl delivered! Must start saving up now!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I think I am obsessed with this jacket... I was asking for a white one and M. Karl delivered! Must start saving up now!
> 
> View attachment 3485689



I wonder if it will be modified at all. The pockets right under the bustline worry me. It's an odd placement. I have seen them higher or lower but not there. It looks better on the white one than the black one to me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wonder if it will be modified at all. The pockets right under the bustline worry me. It's an odd placement. I have seen them higher or lower but not there. It looks better on the white one than the black one to me.



Other worry for me anyway are the strange bands looking like Velcro bands on many jackets that make them very modern but maybe not really everybody's taste..


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Other worry for me anyway are the strange bands looking like Velcro bands on many jackets that make them very modern but maybe not really everybody's taste..



I don't fancy those Velcros either. Especially it might pull the tweed if not properly closed.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wonder if it will be modified at all. The pockets right under the bustline worry me. It's an odd placement. I have seen them higher or lower but not there.



Funny you mention it! I was just thinking exactly the same thing


----------



## EmileH

MaryAndDogs said:


> Funny you mention it! I was just thinking exactly the same thing



Glad it's not just me. It looks like the stripe on the pocket underlines the breast, if the models had breasts, which they don't. It's more obvious on the black. I hope they tweak it a bit and move the pockets.

The Velcro is also a no go for me.


----------



## rhm

So many beautiful jackets but the velcros are just a no-no for me... 
If Chanel wants to sell any of this collection to us they better start adding some buttons on the watered down designs. 

I am a bit weary though because I for sure thought there would be some watered down designs for this Fall collection but alas, the designs were kept the same as on the runway. For example the beautiful black jacket made with the leather cage for iphones. I just don't understand why anyone on the business-buyers dept would find that to be ideal for the majority customers...

I also noticed that a lot of the jackets in the new collection seem to be made with Lesage tweeds which means $$$$!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wonder if it will be modified at all. The pockets right under the bustline worry me. It's an odd placement. I have seen them higher or lower but not there. It looks better on the white one than the black one to me.



I didn't think about the pocket placement since I've seen them do this with two pockets. I found it visually more streamlined but we will see how it looks on someone who has a bit more of a bust...



Pourquoipas said:


> Other worry for me anyway are the strange bands looking like Velcro bands on many jackets that make them very modern but maybe not really everybody's taste..



 Agreed, I don't like the thick bands either!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Glad it's not just me. It looks like the stripe on the pocket underlines the breast, if the models had breasts, which they don't. It's more obvious on the black. I hope they tweak it a bit and move the pockets.
> 
> The Velcro is also a no go for me.



That's a very good point PBP, I think  anyone who is a bit heavier chest wise would have strange looking breasts, if the pockets remain where they are, 

There are lots of nice pieces,  but as everything is  in layers it's difficult to tell from pictures, 


I like this, 

And there were a few lemairé, jackets and coats that looked very nice,but I bet they will cost a fortune,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> That's a very good point PBP, I think  anyone who is a bit heavier chest wise would have strange looking breasts, if the pockets remain where they are,
> 
> There are lots of nice pieces,  but as everything is  in layers it's difficult to tell from pictures,
> View attachment 3486048
> 
> I like this,
> 
> And there were a few lemairé, jackets and coats that looked very nice,but I bet they will cost a fortune,



This is really pretty too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> So many beautiful jackets but the velcros are just a no-no for me...
> If Chanel wants to sell any of this collection to us they better start adding some buttons on the watered down designs.
> 
> I am a bit weary though because I for sure thought there would be some watered down designs for this Fall collection but alas, the designs were kept the same as on the runway. For example the beautiful black jacket made with the leather cage for iphones. I just don't understand why anyone on the business-buyers dept would find that to be ideal for the majority customers...
> 
> I also noticed that a lot of the jackets in the new collection seem to be made with Lesage tweeds which means $$$$!



I saw a lady on the SS17 défilé who had the cage removed. No issue.
The Lesage tweed is expensive and honestly I don't crave for more than one or two of these very colorful weave designs plus they catch everything on their way..


----------



## Lisab68

Ok ladies. I must admit to my guilty pleasure--The Real Housewives series'. I hope those of you in Europe don't even know what I'm referencing. 

Anyway a character on the OC show had on the most beautiful sweater/jacket that I think is Chanel. The pics aren't great. The jacket is pink and black. I would give my right arm for this jacket--I have a thing for pink and black together. Any of you recognize it?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I saw a lady on the SS17 défilé who had the cage removed. No issue.
> The Lesage tweed is expensive and honestly I don't crave for more than one or two of these very colorful weave designs plus they catch everything on their way..



I don't like the price but I love the fabrics. They are so much more special than some of the flatter fabrics of the airport or Paris Rome collections. So I'll admit I wouldn't mind having more. 



Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. I must admit to my guilty pleasure--The Real Housewives series'. I hope those of you in Europe don't even know what I'm referencing.
> 
> Anyway a character on the OC show had on the most beautiful sweater/jacket that I think is Chanel. The pics aren't great. The jacket is pink and black. I would give my right arm for this jacket--I have a thing for pink and black together. Any of you recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3486105
> View attachment 3486106



Looks very Chanel. I don't recognize it but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Passau

I can't wait for the weather to change so I can start wearing some of my Chanel jackets....The temperature is not dropping fast enough for me!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wonder if it will be modified at all. The pockets right under the bustline worry me. It's an odd placement. I have seen them higher or lower but not there. It looks better on the white one than the black one to me.



I have a vintage oversized blue-white Chanel pied-de-poule blazer with exactly this pocket placement. It's something I always found a bit of a pity but as it's boxy it doesn't look strange even with a chest and I have resisted the urge to try and alter the placement.
I hope it will look good when the white suit is worn on average chests because somehow this suit was the most spectacular one of this défilé.


----------



## rhm

Pourquoipas said:


> I saw a lady on the SS17 défilé who had the cage removed. No issue.
> The Lesage tweed is expensive and honestly I don't crave for more than one or two of these very colorful weave designs plus they catch everything on their way..



I would have gotten the black jacket that you are referring if my NM boutique hadn't quoted me so much for the alteration. 
I believe my seamstress quoted me close to 1300~1500 as she told me that the entire front panel had to be replaced? I am not sure if anyone else is informed about this?


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I would have gotten the black jacket that you are referring if my NM boutique hadn't quoted me so much for the alteration.
> I believe my seamstress quoted me close to 1300~1500 as she told me that the entire front panel had to be replaced? I am not sure if anyone else is informed about this?



That sounds a bit crazy. Go to a Chanel boutique. I have never been charged for alterations. My light blue jacket was actually a cropped version. In order to get a normal length they got me one three sizes larger, took it apart and remade it to fit me and they didn't charge a dime.


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That sounds a bit crazy. Go to a Chanel boutique. I have never been charged for alterations. My light blue jacket was actually a cropped version. In order to get a normal length they got me one three sizes larger, took it apart and remade it to fit me and they didn't charge a dime.



I wish I could to this but I live in the DC area and we only have dept store boutiques. The closest Chanel boutique that has ready to wear is in NYC or Boston so I've always had difficulty with alterations... But maybe I will go to my local NM boutique, try on and decide on either 34 or 36 and buy directly from a Chanel boutique and ask if they can remove the cage and send me cage free version of the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I wish I could to this but I live in the DC area and we only have dept store boutiques. The closest Chanel boutique that has ready to wear is in NYC or Boston so I've always had difficulty with alterations... But maybe I will go to my local NM boutique, try on and decide on either 34 or 36 and buy directly from a Chanel boutique and ask if they can remove the cage and send me cage free version of the jacket.



That's a good idea. I'm in Boston and have a great SA if you need help. It's offensive that they tried to charge you that much.


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> I would have gotten the black jacket that you are referring if my NM boutique hadn't quoted me so much for the alteration.
> I believe my seamstress quoted me close to 1300~1500 as she told me that the entire front panel had to be replaced? I am not sure if anyone else is informed about this?



Sounds mad. My SA said no probs to remove it and you pay a lot for the jackets so the after-sales service should be premium as well.
I must say that my Chanel purchases feel like worth it as I love the whole concept starting with a make-up session and a birthday card and topped with a défilé invitation in the first row. Much better than the fedex man[emoji81] or a big store where SA discuss their weekends over your head.
You might go to boutique to have a great service and contacts.
For vintage purchases I found a local seamstress who does the work nicely and she's  happy to see me come as she likes to have Chanel jackets to work on. I paid 90 euros for downsizing a SS15 jacket and she did a perfect job. Just let them work on a cheaper piece first to see how it works out.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Sounds mad. My SA said no probs to remove it and you pay a lot for the jackets so the after-sales service should be premium as well.
> I must say that my Chanel purchases feel like worth it as I love the whole concept starting with a make-up session and a birthday card and topped with a défilé invitation in the first row. Much better than the fedex man[emoji81] or a big store where SA discuss their weekends over your head.
> You might go to boutique to have a great service and contacts.
> For vintage purchases I found a local seamstress who does the work nicely and she's  happy to see me come as she likes to have Chanel jackets to work on. I paid 90 euros for downsizing a SS15 jacket and she did a perfect job. Just let them work on a cheaper piece first to see how it works out.



I just bought my first Chanel rtw at NM (my boutique doesn't carry rtw). When they charged me for alterations I almost fell over. I mean I didn't get a discount for purchasing at NM!!  

I could go into NY for further purchases. I wasn't sure if the service would feel impersonal in the boutique there. Anyone have experience? A SA?


----------



## gracekelly

Lisab68 said:


> I just bought my first Chanel rtw at NM (my boutique doesn't carry rtw). When they charged me for alterations I almost fell over. I mean I didn't get a discount for purchasing at NM!!
> 
> I could go into NY for further purchases. I wasn't sure if the service would feel impersonal in the boutique there. Anyone have experience? A SA?


You should have complained to the SA and told them you expected alterations to be included at this price point. The SA would have passed this on to the manager who would have ok'd it. Been there and done that.


----------



## hermesBB

Finally a little cooler to add some cover:
My old very relaxed Chanel "bath robe", the coco coin chain belt is new. Trying to create some waistline here.
with two tone one-piece from Pleats Please and Fauve croc B30


The coin chain belt details


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Finally a little cooler to add some cover:
> My old very relaxed Chanel "bath robe", the coco coin chain belt is new. Trying to create some waistline here.
> with two tone one-piece from Pleats Please and Fauve croc B30
> View attachment 3486617
> 
> The coin chain belt details
> View attachment 3486618



Ok I just collapsed seeing the croc B
Good idea to cinch the waist like that. Must remember [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

I stumbled on this perfect scarf match by chance. Just love how it works together.
I saw virtually no silks worn in Paris, it must be a little out there. Good moment to snap some preowned pieces maybe?


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Finally a little cooler to add some cover:
> My old very relaxed Chanel "bath robe", the coco coin chain belt is new. Trying to create some waistline here.
> with two tone one-piece from Pleats Please and Fauve croc B30
> View attachment 3486617
> 
> The coin chain belt details
> View attachment 3486618



I absolutely love all these!
Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23]


My oversized cardi with thin H belt.
Still can't let the summer colors go ...


----------



## ari

Love how the shoes go so well with the cardi [emoji173]️


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I stumbled on this perfect scarf match by chance. Just love how it works together.
> I saw virtually no silks worn in Paris, it must be a little out there. Good moment to snap some preowned pieces maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486673



Great match ! I love it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

How fresh this looks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3486676
> 
> Love how the shoes go so well with the cardi [emoji173]️



Wow, great matches but looking so effortlessly put together. I'm glad we're around 10  celsius. I can wear pinks with scarves or all the Paris-Rome tweeds now[emoji136]


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> That's a very good point PBP, I think  anyone who is a bit heavier chest wise would have strange looking breasts, if the pockets remain where they are,
> 
> There are lots of nice pieces,  but as everything is  in layers it's difficult to tell from pictures,
> View attachment 3486048
> 
> I like this,
> 
> And there were a few lemairé, jackets and coats that looked very nice,but I bet they will cost a fortune,


this is very beautiful!


Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. I must admit to my guilty pleasure--The Real Housewives series'. I hope those of you in Europe don't even know what I'm referencing.
> 
> Anyway a character on the OC show had on the most beautiful sweater/jacket that I think is Chanel. The pics aren't great. The jacket is pink and black. I would give my right arm for this jacket--I have a thing for pink and black together. Any of you recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3486105
> View attachment 3486106


i'm not an expert, but it doesnt look like Chanel to me.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I stumbled on this perfect scarf match by chance. Just love how it works together.
> I saw virtually no silks worn in Paris, it must be a little out there. Good moment to snap some preowned pieces maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486673



This is beautiful with the jacket. Just perfect. Which colorway is it?



ari said:


> I absolutely love all these!
> Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3486674
> 
> My oversized cardi with thin H belt.
> Still can't let the summer colors go ...



You look so warm and cozy. 



Pourquoipas said:


> How fresh this looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486679



This pink jacket was my favorite item from cruise. I can't wait to see it in real life.

I saw a brief article online at vogue about Carla Bruni's wardrobe for fashion week. They described her look as classically french. She wore three variations of a theme. All black skinny pants with a simple top and a signature jacket. We saw the Chanel tweed. A military style with gold buttons for balmain and a velvet tuxedo jacket (leather pants this time) for Dior. Perfection. It made me feel better about having so many jackets. Now to just become as slim. [emoji23]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Lisab68 said:


> Congratulations on your baby!! [emoji324]
> 
> I love the cut of the jacket. The neck look quite unusual and I think it pairs so nicely with your blouse.



Thanks LisaB, I love that neckline.  So pretty.  I think it could look nice zipped up with nothing under it as well.  Clavicle cleavage as I like to call it


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> I stumbled on this perfect scarf match by chance. Just love how it works together.
> I saw virtually no silks worn in Paris, it must be a little out there. Good moment to snap some preowned pieces maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486673



This is a perfect match if ever there were one.  Excellent find!  I adore that jacket as well!


----------



## LaenaLovely

hermesBB said:


> Finally a little cooler to add some cover:
> My old very relaxed Chanel "bath robe", the coco coin chain belt is new. Trying to create some waistline here.
> with two tone one-piece from Pleats Please and Fauve croc B30
> View attachment 3486617
> 
> The coin chain belt details
> View attachment 3486618



I'm just fauve with envy!  But seriously, this is such a stunning look all around.  I love that "bathrobe".


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a good idea. I'm in Boston and have a great SA if you need help. It's offensive that they tried to charge you that much.



PBP, would you mind sending me the name of your Boston SA in a PM when you have a moment?


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> PBP, would you mind sending me the name of your Boston SA in a PM when you have a moment?



Just sent you a pm


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is beautiful with the jacket. Just perfect. Which colorway is it?
> 
> 
> 
> You look so warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> This pink jacket was my favorite item from cruise. I can't wait to see it in real life.
> 
> I saw a brief article online at vogue about Carla Bruni's wardrobe for fashion week. They described her look as classically french. She wore three variations of a theme. All black skinny pants with a simple top and a signature jacket. We saw the Chanel tweed. A military style with gold buttons for balmain and a velvet tuxedo jacket (leather pants this time) for Dior. Perfection. It made me feel better about having so many jackets. Now to just become as slim. [emoji23]



Hi dear PbP, it's brun marron beige on tigre de Bengale!
Have to read up on Carla, she's elegant indeed!
Having many jackets is not a bad thing but I definitely try to avoid impulse buys or get rid off unloved ones[emoji13]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi dear PbP, it's brun marron beige on tigre de Bengale!
> Have to read up on Carla, she's elegant indeed!
> Having many jackets is not a bad thing but I definitely try to avoid impulse buys or get rid off unloved ones[emoji13]



Thanks for the dose of reality. DH counts the special hangers for the jackets so I must take care.

I thought your scarf was a panther pardus. I see. It's a beautiful older design. Lovely.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the dose of reality. DH counts the special hangers for the jackets so I must take care.
> 
> I thought your scarf was a panther pardus. I see. It's a beautiful older design. Lovely.



Oh my, tiny dose of reality only as I'm proud today having said no to a Front row Chanel dress I loved. Resistance is ever so futile but I have to keep some budget for future buys..
I found the scarf preowned unworn but I initially ordered a lighter CW with turquoise and light greens and the seller mixed it up. Seeing it with our jacket it was a total keeper!


----------



## EmileH

Here is how my j crew/ Chanel combination turned out. I replaced the buttons on the skirt with black buttons with little anchors although you can't see them with the jacket on.




And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair. 


http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how my j crew/ Chanel combination turned out. I replaced the buttons on the skirt with black buttons with little anchors although you can't see them with the jacket on.
> 
> View attachment 3487167
> 
> 
> And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse
> 
> View attachment 3487168



Love both perfect outfits for the jackets! These ankle straps look elegant and I know exactly what you felt, big distress to use a best loved item until it falls into pieces and long gone from shops . Got back-up pieces of some best loved clothes as well. Crazy[emoji12]. One item to wear at home where my pup jumps on my lap and one for perfect days..


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how my j crew/ Chanel combination turned out. I replaced the buttons on the skirt with black buttons with little anchors although you can't see them with the jacket on.
> 
> View attachment 3487167
> 
> 
> And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse
> 
> View attachment 3487168



Both outfits look great! But this white jacket is just sooo amazing! And it looks great on you!


----------



## ari

Still in a mood for cardigans 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And lazy to change my bag[emoji5]


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Still in a mood for cardigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487559
> 
> And lazy to change my bag[emoji5]


Gorgeous! I love your white blouse under the cardi. Who is it by?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Both outfits look great! But this white jacket is just sooo amazing! And it looks great on you!





ari said:


> Still in a mood for cardigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487559
> 
> And lazy to change my bag[emoji5]



Thank you Ari. I love your blouse as well.


----------



## EmileH

I tried to channel Carla Bruni last night. Black skinny jeans with my brasserie jacket. 




And is this the Salzburg jacket on  Emmanuel Alt? It looks great on her.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how my j crew/ Chanel combination turned out. I replaced the buttons on the skirt with black buttons with little anchors although you can't see them with the jacket on.
> 
> View attachment 3487167
> 
> 
> And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse
> 
> View attachment 3487168



This just perfect PBP! Looks great with the. I crew skirt

 the Salzburg jacket is stunning, never get tired of looking at it,


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous! I love your white blouse under the cardi. Who is it by?


Thank you xiangxiang! It is an last year/I think/ Lanvin 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Ari. I love your blouse as well.



Thank you PP!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried to channel Carla Bruni last night. Black skinny jeans with my brasserie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3487636
> 
> 
> And is this the Salzburg jacket on  Emmanuel Alt? It looks great on her.
> 
> View attachment 3487637



I love it PP. Love this Brassiere jacket. It is more evening, isn't it? Did you size up?
The Salzburg jacket looks better on you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Thank you xiangxiang! It is an last year/I think/ Lanvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487687


Thank you *ari*! It's gorgeous! I am searching high and low for a white blouses which is not too plain but not to fussy either and this one is perfect! Too bad it's past season.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I love it PP. Love this Brassiere jacket. It is more evening, isn't it? Did you size up?
> The Salzburg jacket looks better on you!



Thank you. No all of my jackets are consistent. 40 in everything. Some I need to take in at the waist. The brasserie jacket fit perfectly without alterations. I sometimes wear mine for day with black pants and lower heels. To counteract the sparkle in the tweed I will add a grey flannel colored cashmere scarf.  That's a good trick. I learn a lot from Pinterest. Although I am no expert for sure. 

I think she looks great in her jacket. I might try my cream one with a grey tee shirt under it with the straps partially done like hers.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse
> 
> View attachment 3487168



Really LOVE the cream jacket on you! It's a wonderful look  It suits you very well. 

In general I admire any lady who can pull off an entire Chanel outfit (jacket and matching skirt) without looking a bit dowdy and like a "provincial politician's wife". I am quoting from memmory. Don't remember who exactly said it about Chanel but it was before Karl Lagerfeld took it for a ride on a wild side  

You've probably already seen it all, but to me Kirstin Stewart just has "that Chanel attitude".  In German you'd call it "ausstrahlung" - loosely meaning "to radiate something". She radiates Chanel to me 
You know, Chanel was a rebel in her time...I love seeing her creations being worn like that. Without reverence...the woman's strong personality shining through her clothes. I don't know how she pulls it off but to me it is just perfect...


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ari said:


> Still in a mood for cardigans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487559
> 
> And lazy to change my bag



Really like the combination of the cardigan with those shoes. Are those comfortable? They look gorgeous and to die for!   Of course on someone like you everything looks attractive 

Long ago I have decided to only wear shoes I can comfortably walk in, which resulted in my small, private Jimmy Choo cementary   It's a huge plastic box, which I occasinally pull out to just to admire  
Don't get me wrong. They are very comfortable and beautiful pumps but you wear them once on the street and the heels have been "scalped"  Since I live in the middle of the city and walk and bike everywhere it's not a good option for me.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried to channel Carla Bruni last night. Black skinny jeans with my brasserie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3487636
> 
> 
> And is this the Salzburg jacket on  Emmanuel Alt? It looks great on her.
> 
> View attachment 3487637




Love the brasserie jacket! 
The Salzburg jacket looks absolutely amazing but I've gotta say that the lady wearing it looks almost anorexic for me...Not saying that she is but some people are just built like that and on those any clothes look amazing  At least I think so. Of course I tend to be chubby so it might be coloring my thinking


----------



## Baglover121

MaryAndDogs said:


> Love the brasserie jacket!
> The Salzburg jacket looks absolutely amazing but I've gotta say that the lady wearing it looks almost anorexic for me...Not saying that she is but some people are just built like that and on those any clothes look amazing  At least I think so. Of course I tend to be chubby so it might be coloring my thinking



Noooo! Emmanuelle ALT looks amazing, I like how she is wearing the Salzburg jacket , suits her personality and style, she is the epitome of French cool rock chic [emoji4]


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Baglover121 said:


> Noooo! Emmanuelle ALT looks amazing, I like how she is wearing the Salzburg jacket , suits her personality and style, she is the epitome of French cool rock chic [emoji4]


 
You're probably right! I have no idea who the lady is  Don't have a TV, never watch the news.
On the picture she seems kind of very thin *to me* but I know people who are naturally so. Especially in Germany (people have amazing metabolism here...  She's probably their French cousin 

To me, for a grown woman,  she looks, I don't know, emaciated?....I am not a big fan of grown woman wearing size zero and showing matchstick  tights or the industry that tells women  that it is chic or sexy to be so...but of course there are naturally thin people like that and all the clothes looks just "wow" on them 
Not my cup of coffee, though.  Just a personal opinion.
And once again, I am kind of chubby so that colors my thinking


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Noooo! Emmanuelle ALT looks amazing, I like how she is wearing the Salzburg jacket , suits her personality and style, she is the epitome of French cool rock chic [emoji4]



I saw her in person at the avenue Montaigne Chanel store last trip. I was so excited. I looked up and she saw that I recognized her and she gave me a nod. I just smiled. Then they whisked her in the back. She didn't seem any thinner than most French women. Where is my jealousy emoji when I need it?


----------



## rhm

In regards to the below classic jacket, I was reading through some comments and some ladies were concerned about the pocket placements right under the chest area.




While browsing through instagram, I stumbled upon one of our very own purseforum members, ldldb aka Larkie. (https://www.instagram.com/larkiedam/)

I noticed that she has an ecru jacket that is also bracelet length that has pockets that's placed right under the bust area. As modeled on her, I don't think the placement is too bad but I can understand that this will be a disastrous design for ladies who have bigger chests.


Above pictures strictly belong to Larkie Dam @ https://www.instagram.com/larkiedam/.
Hope she doesn't mind me using her beautiful pictures for discussion here.

I suggest everyone to go and check out her instagram account. She has a FANTASTIC Chanel rtw collection and styles them effortlessly.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> In regards to the below classic jacket, I was reading through some comments and some ladies were concerned about the pocket placements right under the chest area.
> 
> View attachment 3488363
> 
> 
> While browsing through instagram, I stumbled upon one of our very own purseforum members, ldldb aka Larkie. (https://www.instagram.com/larkiedam/)
> 
> I noticed that she has an ecru jacket that is also bracelet length that has pockets that's placed right under the bust area. As modeled on her, I don't think the placement is too bad but I can understand that this will be a disastrous design for ladies who have bigger chests.
> View attachment 3488364
> 
> Above pictures strictly belong to Larkie Dam @ https://www.instagram.com/larkiedam/.
> Hope she doesn't mind me using her beautiful pictures for discussion here.
> 
> I suggest everyone to go and check out her instagram account. She has a FANTASTIC Chanel rtw collection and styles them effortlessly.



Thank you for finding this. The jacket looks great on her but I wouldn't like that pocket placement at all. And her jacket doesn't have contrast trim at the pocket like the spring jackets. I'm sorry but I don't think they are going to be flattering for anyone with a bust.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I tried to channel Carla Bruni last night. Black skinny jeans with my brasserie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3487636
> 
> 
> And is this the Salzburg jacket on  Emmanuel Alt? It looks great on her.
> 
> View attachment 3487637



Love this on you


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw her in person at the avenue Montaigne Chanel store last trip. I was so excited. I looked up and she saw that I recognized her and she gave me a nod. I just smiled. Then they whisked her in the back. She didn't seem any thinner than most French women. Where is my jealousy emoji when I need it?



Of course she looks great but we all look great in our own way. Maybe even if it's the local politician's wife look[emoji13] I couldn't care less. I love the special feel of the suits and for me it has to be a special item to justify the price. Chanel often has this special way. I worked myself through the Dior RTW local offer and I agree this might be more a flattering cut for a woman but it didn't feel so special and timeless. Money saved.
Your Brasserie jacket is one of your best styles on you. The problem is that the Salzburg is so spectacular in white it kills everything in comparison.
I still hope the white SS17 will be fine on me as it's a slit and not a sewn large pocket! Wait and see and save up[emoji857]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course she looks great but we all look great in our own way. Maybe even if it's the local politician's wife look[emoji13] I couldn't care less. I love the special feel of the suits and for me it has to be a special item to justify the price. Chanel often has this special way. I worked myself through the Dior RTW local offer and I agree this might be more a flattering cut for a woman but it didn't feel so special and timeless. Money saved.
> Your Brasserie jacket is one of your best styles on you. The problem is that the Salzburg is so spectacular in white it kills everything in comparison.
> I still hope the white SS17 will be fine on me as it's a slit and not a sewn large pocket! Wait and see and save up[emoji857]



Your suit looks lovely on you. I fully intend to wear mine as a suit too. Hey they are better than Hilary's pantsuits.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your suit looks lovely on you. I fully intend to wear mine as a suit too. Hey they are better than Hilary's pantsuits.



Hahaha[emoji38][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your suit looks lovely on you. I fully intend to wear mine as a suit too. Hey they are better than Hilary's pantsuits.



Hillary's and German Angela's [emoji12]
IMO Best dressed public figure is Lagarde, french of course.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw her in person at the avenue Montaigne Chanel store last trip. I was so excited. I looked up and she saw that I recognized her and she gave me a nod. I just smiled. Then they whisked her in the back. She didn't seem any thinner than most French women. Where is my jealousy emoji when I need it?




Well,no matter her BMI, she's got a lot of style and I love how the Chanel jacket looks on her  Really amazing. 
Gotta google this lady. Still have no idea eho she is  A model or something?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ari said:


> Hahaha[emoji38][emoji23][emoji23]



Since you guys mentioned politics and pantsuits ( lI am not into either ) This is a funny liitle video, which is fun to watch:


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course she looks great but we all look great in our own way. Maybe even if it's the local politician's wife look[emoji13]



I seriously hope that you didn't take it to mean you! Oh no!  

 I think you looked absolutely adorable in your suit. You are such an elegant lady! Only meant that whenever *I wear it,* I just don't know how to pull off that look!  I am just hopeless with fashion...

However, I think that were Chanel alive today, she'd be wearing a pantsuit   She was such a free spirit and an amazing personality. A lady, who actually barely knew how to write, especially in "high French", which she's never mastered. And did it make a difference? 
Not at all 
If there ever was an American dream come into being...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hillary's and German Angela's [emoji12]
> IMO Best dressed public figure is Lagarde, french of course.



Agree completely. Lagarde is very stylish and professional.


----------



## Baglover121

MaryAndDogs said:


> Well,no matter her BMI, she's got a lot of style and I love how the Chanel jacket looks on her  Really amazing.
> Gotta google this lady. Still have no idea eho she is  A model or something?



She is French vogue editor, [emoji4] 


Another one worth looking at is Barbara mortelo, she has amazing style, 



Can anyone ID which season this jacket is from? Looks similar to the caged jacket , but caption says its from 2012





Wearing Salzburg jacket, i never cared much for this jacket, but I've seen many people wear it really well,


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> I seriously hope that you didn't take it to mean you! Oh no!
> 
> I think you looked absolutely adorable in your suit. You are such an elegant lady! Only meant that whenever *I wear it,* I just don't know how to pull off that look!  I am just hopeless with fashion...
> 
> However, I think that were Chanel alive today, she'd be wearing a pantsuit   She was such a free spirit and an amazing personality. A lady, who actually barely knew how to write, especially in "high French", which she's never mastered. And did it make a difference?
> Not at all
> If there ever was an American dream come into being...



No not offended don't worry , I wouldn't wear pantsuits though I'm sufficiently emancipated not to need men's attire to feel competent at work and I don't look better in slim fit jeans than in skirts so I don't care much for pants in general. Just an habit I guess.
Totally jealous on how those slim ladies look in their leather skinnies of course[emoji12] thigh-gap wise ..


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> No not offended don't worry , I wouldn't wear pantsuits though I'm sufficiently emancipated not to need men's attire to feel competent at work and I don't look better in slim fit jeans than in skirts so I don't care much for pants in general. Just an habit I guess.
> Totally jealous on how those slim ladies look in their leather skinnies of course[emoji12] thigh-gap wise ..


Personally, I have never seen anyone in Real Life, looking good wearing leather trousers. Never.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Personally, I have never seen anyone in Real Life, looking good wearing leather trousers. Never.



Thinking this through you might be right, if the   front looks good the butt usually sags and creases..[emoji13]
You probably saved me some useless and frustrating try-ons in the future should I ever consider the look. I'm even unsure what to think of black leather skirts, I liked my A-line to pair with my jackets but DH says it's trashy..
Pants seem so difficult to chose appropriately.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thinking this through you might be right, if the   front looks good the butt usually sags and creases..[emoji13]
> You probably saved me some useless and frustrating try-ons in the future should I ever consider the look. I'm even unsure what to think of black leather skirts, I liked my A-line to pair with my jackets but DH says it's trashy..
> Pants seem so difficult to chose appropriately.



Oh I don't know about this. There is a right way to wear leather and when done correctly it looks contemporary and luxurious. Ari wore leather pants with her brasserie jacket beautifully last fall if I recall correctly. If I wear black leather skinny pants I make sure to wear a silk blouse or cashmere sweater that covers front and back and  is loose fitting. A blazer over that adds shape. Don't rule it out. And I like your skirt. Your DH is too critical.

If you doubt this look for our own bababei's instagram photos. She's the epitome of style and grace and wears leather beautifully.


----------



## doloresmia

From ys fashion journal - found via Pinterest 

For inspiration


----------



## MaryAndDogs

doloresmia said:


> From ys fashion journal - found via Pinterest
> 
> For inspiration
> View attachment 3489084



WOW. Thanks for posting! That is just such a cute look! 
Well, I woudn't wanna wear any jewerly on my forehead but other than that this looks extremally pretty and fresh to me.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Last weekend the skies were gray over here so I dressed appropriately  Gotta say that I love, love, love those Chanel suede boots! Well, the cardigan is nice too because it's super soft and not scratchy at all (always my problem with wool ). And I am pretty much addicted to the scarf...


----------



## Myrkur

Can I get some advise? I just received a Chanel jacket, that I knew would be too big. Anyway, I tried it on today and if the shoulders would be taken in, it will fit perfect. Now the thing is, do I let my tailor do this? Or should I go to Chanel. My tailor always does a great job and I bring stuff there all the time. But because it's a pretty thick jacket consisting of wool and silk, I just never turned anything in for tailoring like that before. It feels weird to bring a jacket to Chanel I didn't buy there. I do have a history at the store, bought multiple bags in the past, but still ? Also any ideas on prices if I bring the jacket in with Chanel to have shoulders adjusted?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting 
Running errands on Saturday (I think...)


The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out  



I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Seriously, I've got no idea how I managed to post the same pic twice. My appologies! 
??? 
I must be getting distracted by a fabulous redition of Rio Reiser's Junimond version of a beautiful ballad on an acustic guitar at home


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Myrkur said:


> Can I get some advise? I just received a Chanel jacket, that I knew would be too big. Anyway, I tried it on today and if the shoulders would be taken in, it will fit perfect. Now the thing is, do I let my tailor do this? Or should I go to Chanel. My tailor always does a great job and I bring stuff there all the time. But because it's a pretty thick jacket consisting of wool and silk, I just never turned anything in for tailoring like that before. It feels weird to bring a jacket to Chanel I didn't buy there. I do have a history at the store, bought multiple bags in the past, but still ? Also any ideas on prices if I bring the jacket in with Chanel to have shoulders adjusted?



I think that you should go to Chanel. Not sure where you live but at my local butique basically all alterations are free of charge and the tailor is amazingly good. 
I am sure you've noticed that there are mutiple panels on the inside of your jacket. They make tailoring easy but one needs to be familiar with that system. I would go to Chanel to get it done. Shoulders can be especially tricky.
I am no expert though. There are amazing ladies here, who'd be able to give you their professional(or very experienced) perspective on it.


----------



## Baglover121

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



Wow Mary! You look fabulous in all these pics, you have a great figure, love them all,  

The boots  looks amazing with the cardigan,


----------



## Baglover121

Myrkur said:


> Can I get some advise? I just received a Chanel jacket, that I knew would be too big. Anyway, I tried it on today and if the shoulders would be taken in, it will fit perfect. Now the thing is, do I let my tailor do this? Or should I go to Chanel. My tailor always does a great job and I bring stuff there all the time. But because it's a pretty thick jacket consisting of wool and silk, I just never turned anything in for tailoring like that before. It feels weird to bring a jacket to Chanel I didn't buy there. I do have a history at the store, bought multiple bags in the past, but still ? Also any ideas on prices if I bring the jacket in with Chanel to have shoulders adjusted?



Yes, better take it to your local Chanel, I've brought some pieces of ready to wear to be shortened /taken in that I've bought elsewhere and they where happy to do it free of charge,


----------



## EmileH

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



You look incredible in all of the outfits!


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Can I get some advise? I just received a Chanel jacket, that I knew would be too big. Anyway, I tried it on today and if the shoulders would be taken in, it will fit perfect. Now the thing is, do I let my tailor do this? Or should I go to Chanel. My tailor always does a great job and I bring stuff there all the time. But because it's a pretty thick jacket consisting of wool and silk, I just never turned anything in for tailoring like that before. It feels weird to bring a jacket to Chanel I didn't buy there. I do have a history at the store, bought multiple bags in the past, but still ? Also any ideas on prices if I bring the jacket in with Chanel to have shoulders adjusted?



Shoulders can be tricky. I would try Chanel.


----------



## Myrkur

MaryAndDogs said:


> I think that you should go to Chanel. Not sure where you live but at my local butique basically all alterations are free of charge and the tailor is amazingly good.
> I am sure you've noticed that there are mutiple panels on the inside of your jacket. They make tailoring easy but one needs to be familiar with that system. I would go to Chanel to get it done. Shoulders can be especially tricky.
> I am no expert though. There are amazing ladies here, who'd be able to give you their professional(or very experienced) perspective on it.





Baglover121 said:


> Yes, better take it to your local Chanel, I've brought some pieces of ready to wear to be shortened /taken in that I've bought elsewhere and they where happy to do it free of charge,





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Shoulders can be tricky. I would try Chanel.



Thank you all for the very quick responses! I will go to Chanel tomorrow, see if they can help me. Will update once the tailoring is done [emoji4]


----------



## Myrkur

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



I love both looks ! I think it does look great with the skirt though, of course not as casual as the first look but for dinner it should be fine


----------



## tonkamama

Gorgeous looks!!  Especially the casual jeans and chic Chanel style.    



MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)


----------



## tonkamama

Myrkur said:


> Can I get some advise? I just received a Chanel jacket, that I knew would be too big. Anyway, I tried it on today and if the shoulders would be taken in, it will fit perfect. Now the thing is, do I let my tailor do this? Or should I go to Chanel. My tailor always does a great job and I bring stuff there all the time. But because it's a pretty thick jacket consisting of wool and silk, I just never turned anything in for tailoring like that before. It feels weird to bring a jacket to Chanel I didn't buy there. I do have a history at the store, bought multiple bags in the past, but still ? Also any ideas on prices if I bring the jacket in with Chanel to have shoulders adjusted?


Get it done via Chanel.  Shoulders are tricky and plus only Chanel knows how to line up the patterns on the fabric, but make sure you bring it up to the tailor's attention if you never worked with her/him before...as one of my girlfriend she turned in her airline jacket and came out "uneven".  ...


----------



## tonkamama

Love the Chanel jacket pairing with leather pants look , so edgy and effortless chic!  I usually wear mine with ankle boots.  



Baglover121 said:


> She is French vogue editor, [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Another one worth looking at is Barbara mortelo, she has amazing style,
> 
> View attachment 3488626
> 
> Can anyone ID which season this jacket is from? Looks similar to the caged jacket , but caption says its from 2012
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488633
> 
> 
> Wearing Salzburg jacket, i never cared much for this jacket, but I've seen many people wear it really well,


----------



## doloresmia

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



Love these looks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

doloresmia said:


> From ys fashion journal - found via Pinterest
> 
> For inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3489083
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489084
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489085
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489086



Love these looks! Does anyone have the white Paris Bombay jacket in the second picture by the way? I love it but it was before my Chanel RTW days.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Love the Chanel jacket pairing with leather pants look , so edgy and effortless chic!  I usually wear mine with ankle boots.



Please do post when you wear yours  with leather again. I think I might remember one of your outfits from last year. Your outfits are always spot on.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Absolutely beautiful....classic and elegant. Thanks so much for sharing!
Is the jacket from this year? 



MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)


----------



## ailoveresale

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



I love this jacket with those sneakers!


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)



Love the cardi with the boots alone and of course the tweed suit on you , on of my Best wardrobe pieces. You could wear a motif or net black stocking and this is much edgier already. Someone suggested brogues but I prefer some ladylike shoe with it.


----------



## Myrkur

I went to Chanel today and have an appointment to measure with the tailor on Thursday. It will take 3 months though before it's finished because Chanel has only 1 tailor in our country, but she's reaally busy and all the jackets from current collection go first. But he says she does an amazing job, so I don't mind the wait.. Already hunting another jacket lol!


----------



## Baglover121

Myrkur said:


> I went to Chanel today and have an appointment to measure with the tailor on Thursday. It will take 3 months though before it's finished because Chanel has only 1 tailor in our country, but she's reaally busy and all the jackets from current collection go first. But he says she does an amazing job, so I don't mind the wait.. Already hunting another jacket lol!



Succes!! 
Please post a pic of your jacket,


----------



## Myrkur

Baglover121 said:


> Succes!!
> Please post a pic of your jacket,



Thank you. It's this one. Can anyone identify from what year/season this is? Previous owner cut  out the size tag.


----------



## gracekelly

Myrkur said:


> Thank you. It's this one. Can anyone identify from what year/season this is? Previous owner cut  out the size tag.
> 
> View attachment 3490430


Circa 1999-2000


----------



## ailoveresale

It's finally cooled down and the jackets can come out! Wearing my navy airline jacket today (for the first time!!) with Vince tee and rag & bone denim.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> It's finally cooled down and the jackets can come out! Wearing my navy airline jacket today (for the first time!!) with Vince tee and rag & bone denim.
> 
> View attachment 3490457



Lovely. How different our climates are. If I want to wear mine now I need a cashmere jumper under it plus an extra coat mornings and evenings !


----------



## Myrkur

gracekelly said:


> Circa 1999-2000


Thank you !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> It's finally cooled down and the jackets can come out! Wearing my navy airline jacket today (for the first time!!) with Vince tee and rag & bone denim.
> 
> View attachment 3490457


Looks great!!
I know *sigh* it has been sitting in the closet waiting...  Hopefully we can give it a good run before Thanksgiving.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely. How different our climates are. If I want to wear mine now I need a cashmere jumper under it plus an extra coat mornings and evenings !


Thank you! Yes the weather here has been unseasonably hot.  I prefer weather like this where you need just a jacket over a t-shirt!



gracekelly said:


> Looks great!!
> I know *sigh* it has been sitting in the closet waiting...  Hopefully we can give it a good run before Thanksgiving.


This fall has not been good for us jacket lovers...hoping the cool weather continues!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> It's finally cooled down and the jackets can come out! Wearing my navy airline jacket today (for the first time!!) with Vince tee and rag & bone denim.
> 
> View attachment 3490457



Love it on you! Keep the epaulets.


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Thank you. It's this one. Can anyone identify from what year/season this is? Previous owner cut  out the size tag.
> 
> View attachment 3490430



It's beautiful! Congrats. Glad it worked out with Chanel.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love it on you! Keep the epaulets.



Thank you!! Ok I will [emoji1360]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!! Ok I will [emoji1360]


I kept mine too.  I think it makes the jacket very distinctive, but truth be told, I have yet to meet an epaulette that i did not love


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I kept mine too.  I think it makes the jacket very distinctive, but truth be told, I have yet to meet an epaulette that i did not love



LOL I am the same way - this is why I loved so many jackets in the airline collection! Regardless of brand, so many of my jackets have epaulettes...I've always had a thing for them. [emoji6]


----------



## Baglover121

Myrkur said:


> Thank you. It's this one. Can anyone identify from what year/season this is? Previous owner cut  out the size tag.
> 
> View attachment 3490430



Oh I remember this one! It's from fall 2000, 
It's beautiful,


----------



## Suzie

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)


All of your photos are gorgeous. I am looking for the perfect black Chanel jacket, can you please share the year and style if you know it, thanks.


----------



## Myrkur

Baglover121 said:


> Oh I remember this one! It's from fall 2000,
> It's beautiful,


Thank you for the info!


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share 

Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
Right: Chloe Susanna Booties 

Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it


----------



## ladysarah

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it


Both you and the jacket look Divine! You will roast though...


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it



Looking great! Thanks for modeling.


----------



## 2v4evaa

tonkamama you look amazing with that gold jacket on. Looks even better when buttons are open. Love your cc earrings. Perfect.


----------



## Myrkur

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it



Such a nice outfit !


----------



## EmileH

I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it



Beautiful as usual!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585



Love both looks!


----------



## Lisab68

gracekelly said:


> You should have complained to the SA and told them you expected alterations to be included at this price point. The SA would have passed this on to the manager who would have ok'd it. Been there and done that.



I did. And she didn't. When I said I thought the alterations should be complimentary on Chanel she looked at me like I had 3 heads. Thanks for telling me this!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> this is very beautiful!
> 
> i'm not an expert, but it doesnt look like Chanel to me.



Thanks Ari. I know this "character" wears a lot of Chanel so I thought maybe it was. But I found out later that the jacket is definitely not Chanel. 

The jacket reminded me a tiny bit of this gorgeous piece:


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how my j crew/ Chanel combination turned out. I replaced the buttons on the skirt with black buttons with little anchors although you can't see them with the jacket on.
> 
> View attachment 3487167
> 
> 
> And here's my cream and black jacket. You can't see it well but I'm wearing this blouse which is inexpensive but I love. You can button it for a round neck or leave it unbuttoned for a v neck. I love these black ankle strap shoes so much that I tracked down a backup pair.
> 
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/ruffled-crepe-blouse
> 
> View attachment 3487168



Love both outfits. And great find with that blouse!!  Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Thank you xiangxiang! It is an last year/I think/ Lanvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487687
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you PP!



I'm loving this blouse too!!!


----------



## Lisab68

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last weekend the skies were gray over here so I dressed appropriately  Gotta say that I love, love, love those Chanel suede boots! Well, the cardigan is nice too because it's super soft and not scratchy at all (always my problem with wool ). And I am pretty much addicted to the scarf...



Love this outfit on you!!!


----------



## Lisab68

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it



Love both of these looks on you. Great inspiration!!


----------



## Lisab68

I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies for your sweet and kind compliments and those that like my post 



ladysarah said:


> Both you and the jacket look Divine! You will roast though...





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking great! Thanks for modeling.





2v4evaa said:


> tonkamama you look amazing with that gold jacket on. Looks even better when buttons are open. Love your cc earrings. Perfect.





Myrkur said:


> Such a nice outfit !





ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful as usual!!
> 
> 
> 
> Love both looks!





Lisab68 said:


> Love both of these looks on you. Great inspiration!!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585


So classic and gorgeous


----------



## tonkamama

Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872


Totally chic!


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it


Spot on! You make it look so effortless, 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585


PBP, the jacket looks amazing with the shawl, 



Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872



Looks amazing Lisa, 
I just love how this jacket looks so unique on everyone.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872



I like it with the grey jeans.


----------



## gracekelly

Lisab68 said:


> I did. And she didn't. When I said I thought the alterations should be complimentary on Chanel she looked at me like I had 3 heads. Thanks for telling me this!!


I am so annoyed at how arbitrary the alterations policy is at stores. After spending several thousand you shouldn't have to make a stink about it. I actually walked out of the store and the SA subsequently called me in a state of panic thinking she had lost the sale over this. Well she had until the policy changed for me. The only time I expect to pay is on a sale item and even that policy varies with different CHANEL boutiques. You. need  a score card...


----------



## gracekelly

Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872


Looks lovely


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies, I am going to Vancouver in two weeks and am debating bringing either my black airline jacket with the mandarin collar or the black Paris-Rome jacket. I'm just worried about the rain. The airline jacket has nylon so I think it will fair better, but it's not as warm. I'm more worried the Paris-Rome will be delicate for travel, and I will have to bring a foldable rain jacket or something to throw over it. Thoughts?


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I am going to Vancouver in two weeks and am debating bringing either my black airline jacket with the mandarin collar or the black Paris-Rome jacket. I'm just worried about the rain. The airline jacket has nylon so I think it will fair better, but it's not as warm. I'm more worried the Paris-Rome will be delicate for travel, and I will have to bring a foldable rain jacket or something to throw over it. Thoughts?


I would take the airline jacket and you can always wear a thin sweater underneath.  Are packing it or taking on the plane?  I would suggest packing it and carrying the rain jacket on the plane


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872



Great look Lisa! I like it with the gray jeans!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585



Two completely different looks! Love them! The jacket is so versatile!


----------



## Pourquoipas

So glad I got this easy jacket.
Ready for job..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> I'm still trying to put together some outfits for my new gold jacket. I had this outfit on the other day, intending to put a poncho on when I realized I could wear my jacket. It ended up too warm that day to wear the jacket but I thought this could work.  The jeans are actually grey but the photographed kind of green.
> View attachment 3491872



Best jacket ever. You look cool!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585



Love both looks and the casual even more. Of course the second is what we need on job days and it looks perfectly put together!
Blues are really your way!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I am going to Vancouver in two weeks and am debating bringing either my black airline jacket with the mandarin collar or the black Paris-Rome jacket. I'm just worried about the rain. The airline jacket has nylon so I think it will fair better, but it's not as warm. I'm more worried the Paris-Rome will be delicate for travel, and I will have to bring a foldable rain jacket or something to throw over it. Thoughts?



How about an umbrella ?
For cold days I put a big cashmere stole on my shoulders. The Paris Rome is pilling but not really delicate behalf of that.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> So glad I got this easy jacket.
> Ready for job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492679


PQR, it looks great! this jacket and the gold one are such a classic!


----------



## ari

I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color 


And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning


----------



## ari

MaryAndDogs said:


> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489796
> View attachment 3489798
> View attachment 3489801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, thanks for letting me share! I love seeing other people with their pretty clothes and edgy styling. Myself...mhmm... Still experimenting
> Running errands on Saturday (I think...)
> 
> 
> The same day in the evening - actually dared to wear the skirt too  Not a great look in my eyes but on the other hand quite comfortable at dinner...And my husband's supper extra ultra cool so he balances it all out
> 
> 
> 
> I also strategically photographed myself at an angle - minus 10'kg and a provincia politician (seriously gotta look up that quote)


Mary, the black jacket looks perfect with the skirt. I wore my suit on Monday and it feels so pull together!



Myrkur said:


> Thank you. It's this one. Can anyone identify from what year/season this is? Previous owner cut  out the size tag.
> 
> View attachment 3490430


I don't know but it looks like a great jacket!


ailoveresale said:


> It's finally cooled down and the jackets can come out! Wearing my navy airline jacket today (for the first time!!) with Vince tee and rag & bone denim.
> 
> View attachment 3490457


You look so cool!


tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3491422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it is still averaging 70-80 degree where I am... therefore a quick indoor mod shot of my Gold jacket pairing with leather jeans by J Brand.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> Left: Hermes Neo ankle boots
> Right: Chloe Susanna Booties
> 
> Sorry for the large size of my photo, not sure how to resize it


tonkamama, the gold jacket loos great on you! i love it buttoned up!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> So glad I got this easy jacket.
> Ready for job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492679



Love it with this dress!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734



I adore this  jacket! 

Yes the two  look very similar , but I think this jacket is very much your style,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734



It is quite close to the Dallas jacket. I saw it from close on a lady at the défilé and it is gorgeous. The brown white and black are so crisp plus it's not such a heavy tweed. You style it to perfection.
Our pics don't always do justice to the jackets in real!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Love it with this dress!



Thank you, my skirt is for alterations so I wore it with an aubergine skirt and top from Boss.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> So glad I got this easy jacket.
> Ready for job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492679



This looks wonderful on you.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734



You were smart not to buy the gold. This is too similar. The outfit looks wonderful on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket two days in a row. Yesterday for my day off with jeans and a shawl. Today for work with my j crew skirt and Karl  lagerfeld blouse.
> View attachment 3491583
> View attachment 3491585


Beautiful!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I would take the airline jacket and you can always wear a thin sweater underneath.  Are packing it or taking on the plane?  I would suggest packing it and carrying the rain jacket on the plane



That's what I was thinking - maybe thin wool or cashmere should do the trick. I was thinking of wearing it on the plane and packing a Uniqlo folding rain jacket or parka. I could always throw it over the Chanel to protect it if needed.



Pourquoipas said:


> How about an umbrella ?
> For cold days I put a big cashmere stole on my shoulders. The Paris Rome is pilling but not really delicate behalf of that.



I'm worried about the rain that makes its way under the umbrella - a cashmere stole sounds nice, good idea! I think the airline jacket might be more sturdy than Paris Rome...



ari said:


> You look so cool!


 Thank you, ari!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> That's what I was thinking - maybe thin wool or cashmere should do the trick. I was thinking of wearing it on the plane and packing a Uniqlo folding rain jacket or parka. I could always throw it over the Chanel to protect it if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm worried about the rain that makes its way under the umbrella - a cashmere stole sounds nice, good idea! I think the airline jacket might be more sturdy than Paris Rome...
> 
> 
> Thank you, ari!


A lot depends upon how long you are staying and the purpose of the trip.  If you are taking a carry-on, I would pack it. I put my Chanel jacket into my Rimowa cabin trolley and it is perfect.   I just came back from a trip and there is zero room in the overhead and I wouldn't even want to keep it on my lap for the flight.  Planes are horrible!  I have a Faconnable hooded rain short coat that does the trick over anything.  I hate umbrellas!  

https://www.wunderground.com/histor...=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=71892#calendar

Well, it looks like it will be sunny and cold when you are there.  Maybe the black jacket is the way to go after all.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734


You look gorgeous and chic as always.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734


Don't regret it!  The tweed on your jacket is quite interesting IMO.  The other issue is that I don't think that the gold tweed is that great on people with our hair color.  I think that contrast is needed and I, for one,  don't want to be the Beige Lady!  *That was what we called one of my mom's friends who a ways wore beige*


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> A lot depends upon how long you are staying and the purpose of the trip.  If you are taking a carry-on, I would pack it. I put my Chanel jacket into my Rimowa cabin trolley and it is perfect.   I just came back from a trip and there is zero room in the overhead and I wouldn't even want to keep it on my lap for the flight.  Planes are horrible!  I have a Faconnable hooded rain short coat that does the trick over anything.  I hate umbrellas!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/histor...=00000&reqdb.magic=1&reqdb.wmo=71892#calendar
> 
> Well, it looks like it will be sunny and cold when you are there.  Maybe the black jacket is the way to go after all.



Thanks for checking the weather for me! [emoji4][emoji1360]. I'm going for a conference so will be in business or business casual attire, which is why I think the airline jacket might be nice. I'm flying business so I'm hoping they have room to hang it for me. I'm not sure I'm efficient enough to pack enough for five days in a carry on. [emoji848]
Thank you for the advice!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks for checking the weather for me! [emoji4][emoji1360]. I'm going for a conference so will be in business or business casual attire, which is why I think the airline jacket might be nice. I'm flying business so I'm hoping they have room to hang it for me. I'm not sure I'm efficient enough to pack enough for five days in a carry on. [emoji848]
> Thank you for the advice!


OK. You will be inside most of the time so the weather is not an issue and if it is, the simple rain jacket could be packed.  I think the airline will be good inside at meetings as sometimes the A/C is not that great if crowded and you won't be too warm in that jacket.  When you go out in the evening, you can throw a shawl over it.  You could do it with a combo of pant and skirt or dress and multiple thin tops.  PM me if you need tips as I am pretty good at this


----------



## Vanana

Hi Ladies, I just bought my first vintage jacket and the size and material tag was cut out.  Does anyone recognize this and knows approximately what year/season it's from?

It is not fitted in shape like the pre-fall LBJ but rather has a more relaxed cut in the upper arm area so it really looks a bit more casual. It's 4 pockets, open front with velvet trim, as well as gold camellia buttons.  The material is a lighter wool. I thought it would be a nice casual lighter weight jacket that I can wear casually and in the office.

Thank you in advance for anyone who can ID this, and a few mod shots included.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Hi Ladies, I just bought my first vintage jacket and the size and material tag was cut out.  Does anyone recognize this and knows approximately what year/season it's from?
> 
> It is not fitted in shape like the pre-fall LBJ but rather has a more relaxed cut in the upper arm area so it really looks a bit more casual. It's 4 pockets, open front with velvet trim, as well as gold camellia buttons.  The material is a lighter wool. I thought it would be a nice casual lighter weight jacket that I can wear casually and in the office.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anyone who can ID this, and a few mod shots included.
> View attachment 3493553
> View attachment 3493554
> View attachment 3493555
> View attachment 3493556
> View attachment 3493557


Please show the lining and the label and back of the button.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> So glad I got this easy jacket.
> Ready for job..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492679



Love this whole look!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> I regret not buying the gold jacket, but is a bit similar to this one in terms of color
> View attachment 3492733
> 
> And here in different lighting ready to go in the cold morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492734



Is this from the Paris Dallas collection?  Looks amazing on you Ari!!!


----------



## Lisab68

Thanks ladies for your kind words about my jacket. Today I bought a beautiful D&G white silk blouse and a dark blue cashmere sweater as more options to wear with the jacket and/or skirt (I like mixing it up in terms of designers). As soon as I wear them I'll post more pics. [emoji1]


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Please show the lining and the label and back of the button.


Hi gracekelly, please see the photos. the tag was not fully attached looks like they tried to take the size/material tags off. Lighting is not great so I tried with/without flash


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Hi gracekelly, please see the photos. the tag was not fully attached looks like they tried to take the size/material tags off. Lighting is not great so I tried with/without flash
> View attachment 3494129
> View attachment 3494130
> View attachment 3494131
> View attachment 3494132
> View attachment 3494133
> View attachment 3494134




Thanks for all the pictures!  I actually saw the buttons for sale and dated as being from the 80's  I have never seen this jacket or anything like it.


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for all the pictures!  I actually saw the buttons for sale and dated as being from the 80's  I have never seen this jacket or anything like it.



Wow thanks I thought it would be older given the way the upper arm area was cut in a more relaxed vs. fitted way (like much older style jackets).  Do you think there's any concern on authenticity? (noticed that you're an authenticator so shamelessly taking advantage)  

I thought the material has obvious wear (thought very very great shape) and the lining looked to be authentic to my untrained eyes. really don't know much on vintage jackets since the ones I have so far are new ones from recent seasons. It doesn't have a chain on the bottom though, is it possible that can happen for the lighter weight ones or much older ones from the 80's? (material is pretty light weight like a mid-weight cardigan). I do like it a lot but have a few days to consider return if it's not real   though that look like a well loved jacket of good quality though (seem like a lot of work to make a fake one this way )


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Wow thanks I thought it would be older given the way the upper arm area was cut in a more relaxed vs. fitted way (like much older style jackets).  Do you think there's any concern on authenticity? (noticed that you're an authenticator so shamelessly taking advantage)
> 
> I thought the material has obvious wear (thought very very great shape) and the lining looked to be authentic to my untrained eyes. really don't know much on vintage jackets since the ones I have so far are new ones from recent seasons. It doesn't have a chain on the bottom though, is it possible that can happen for the lighter weight ones or much older ones from the 80's? (material is pretty light weight like a mid-weight cardigan). I do like it a lot but have a few days to consider return if it's not real   though that look like a well loved jacket of good quality though (seem like a lot of work to make a fake one this way )


The jackets can be faked and cobbled together with real pieces i.e. buttons a label and even lining.  I don't know if this is authentic or not.  I think the bottom line is that you have to trust your seller.   If you have any questions, you should send it back.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> The jackets can be faked and cobbled together with real pieces i.e. buttons a label and even lining.  I don't know if this is authentic or not.  I think the bottom line is that you have to trust your seller.   If you have any questions, you should send it back.


Excellent points. A jacket from the 80's would probably have fairly prominent shoulder pads. Size labels are usually removed from jackets in second hand shops. The reason for this is because alterations may have taken place and one can no longer rely on the size label. I ve seen jackets from the 80's and early 90's Chanel was not so popular back then and styles varied a lot. Not all of them had a chain, I think ultimately one needs to decide "*do I  actually like this jacket, do I still think is worth the money, and would still wear it if it wasn't a CHANEL piece?*" Though I must say the horror of supporting fakes puts me off second hand.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Excellent points. A jacket from the 80's would probably have fairly prominent shoulder pads. Size labels are usually removed from jackets in second hand shops. The reason for this is because alterations may have taken place and one can no longer rely on the size label. I ve seen jackets from the 80's and early 90's Chanel was not so popular back then and styles varied a lot. Not all of them had a chain, I think ultimately one needs to decide "*do I  actually like this jacket, do I still think is worth the money, and would still wear it if it wasn't a CHANEL piece?*" Though I must say the horror of supporting fakes puts me off second hand.


Easy enough to change the buttons or add a designer label, but I always wondered about changing the lining,   I guess you could do it in the body, but wouldn't have to do the sleeves.  Still that sounds like a PIA. Very often the chain is missing if the jacket has been altered significantly,  There are rare occasions when it is not present even in current jackets  . I totally agree with your comment in *bold type.   *


----------



## Baglover121

Vanana I found your jacket! There is one up for auction on the 18th in London, the place is reputable , so I guess your jacket is authentic, exact cut, fabric, buttons, tag, but it doesn't say which year though, 

It doesn't show the chain lining, maybe you can call and ask if this piece has the chain lining?


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I adore this  jacket!
> 
> Yes the two  look very similar , but I think this jacket is very much your style,


Baglover, Thank you! you are right it is my style! 


Pourquoipas said:


> It is quite close to the Dallas jacket. I saw it from close on a lady at the défilé and it is gorgeous. The brown white and black are so crisp plus it's not such a heavy tweed. You style it to perfection.
> Our pics don't always do justice to the jackets in real!


Pourquoipas, thank you! I still need to figure out how to wear it. The fall here has been very short this time, but I hope I'll be able to wear my jackets for another month or so, before moving to coats.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> You were smart not to buy the gold. This is too similar. The outfit looks wonderful on you!


Thank You Pocketbook Pup! I'm glad that you think they are similar enough. 


tonkamama said:


> You look gorgeous and chic as always.


tonkamama, Thank you! 


gracekelly said:


> Don't regret it!  The tweed on your jacket is quite interesting IMO.  The other issue is that I don't think that the gold tweed is that great on people with our hair color.  I think that contrast is needed and I, for one,  don't want to be the Beige Lady!  *That was what we called one of my mom's friends who a ways wore beige*


hahaha! Gracekelly! I often look like the beige lady! 


Vanana said:


> Hi Ladies, I just bought my first vintage jacket and the size and material tag was cut out.  Does anyone recognize this and knows approximately what year/season it's from?
> 
> It is not fitted in shape like the pre-fall LBJ but rather has a more relaxed cut in the upper arm area so it really looks a bit more casual. It's 4 pockets, open front with velvet trim, as well as gold camellia buttons.  The material is a lighter wool. I thought it would be a nice casual lighter weight jacket that I can wear casually and in the office.
> 
> Thank you in advance for anyone who can ID this, and a few mod shots included.
> View attachment 3493553
> View attachment 3493554
> View attachment 3493555
> View attachment 3493556
> View attachment 3493557


Vanana, I love this jacket on you! it looks very elegant and I like the fact that is longer that the other jackets.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Wow thanks I thought it would be older given the way the upper arm area was cut in a more relaxed vs. fitted way (like much older style jackets).  Do you think there's any concern on authenticity? (noticed that you're an authenticator so shamelessly taking advantage)
> 
> I thought the material has obvious wear (thought very very great shape) and the lining looked to be authentic to my untrained eyes. really don't know much on vintage jackets since the ones I have so far are new ones from recent seasons. It doesn't have a chain on the bottom though, is it possible that can happen for the lighter weight ones or much older ones from the 80's? (material is pretty light weight like a mid-weight cardigan). I do like it a lot but have a few days to consider return if it's not real   though that look like a well loved jacket of good quality though (seem like a lot of work to make a fake one this way )



I'm out. No way I could keep up with those folks  in the future plus nothing more pleasant to style than a sustainable preloved Chanel jacket, actually they don't get any better ! Congrats to your's Vanana!
Older styles aren't faked yet I assumed.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Plus I'm a bit disappointed by the heavy pilling of the black Paris-Rome jacket. It's gorgeous but we all paid premium so we can expect best quality tweed.


PS pics inverted, [emoji52]


----------



## audreylita

Vanana said:


> Wow thanks I thought it would be older given the way the upper arm area was cut in a more relaxed vs. fitted way (like much older style jackets).  Do you think there's any concern on authenticity? (noticed that you're an authenticator so shamelessly taking advantage)
> 
> I thought the material has obvious wear (thought very very great shape) and the lining looked to be authentic to my untrained eyes. really don't know much on vintage jackets since the ones I have so far are new ones from recent seasons. It doesn't have a chain on the bottom though, is it possible that can happen for the lighter weight ones or much older ones from the 80's? (material is pretty light weight like a mid-weight cardigan). I do like it a lot but have a few days to consider return if it's not real   though that look like a well loved jacket of good quality though (seem like a lot of work to make a fake one this way )



I actually had a suit I'd purchased new in the 80's  (bought it right off a mannequin) that was likely from this series, it was dark brown wool with the black velvet edging you show on your blazer.  Those buttons are also 80's but I can't remember exactly which buttons were on mine.  I still have blazers from that era which I've altered numerous times, always at a Chanel boutique;  changing and or removing shoulder pads, completely altering the shoulders and sleeve length, tapering the sleeves, tapering or completely reshaping the body of the jacket, really have done it all, they are quite talented in what they can do.  Back then I always cut off the sizing tag under that black CHANEL label because it was more paper like and quite large and I just never liked how it looked so I took all of them off, my CHANEL tags looked exactly like the one pictured, and also it would not have the original stitching if I had the jacket tapered because that label would have been removed and reattached and the stitching on all of mine are less than perfect, and that's from a CHANEL boutique!

And yes when they taper the body of a jacket the chain is always cut as well, it never looks or lays completely the same.   (I had a leather bomber jacket that was tapered by a tailor and he totally butchered the chain, it was awful).  I would not be surprised if a chain was removed from a jacket that old if it was tapered by a non skilled tailor, although any aficionado would know better and just leave it.  

My personal feeling is this jacket is legit, the velvet edging on that cuff looks the same as the one I used to own.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm out. No way I could keep up with those folks  in the future plus nothing more pleasant to style than a sustainable preloved Chanel jacket, actually they don't get any better ! Congrats to your's Vanana!
> Older styles aren't faked yet I assumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495672
> 
> Plus I'm a bit disappointed by the heavy pilling of the black Paris-Rome jacket. It's gorgeous but we all paid premium so we can expect best quality tweed.
> View attachment 3495671
> 
> PS pics inverted, [emoji52]



I have a black tweed from 2007 that pills.  I just remove them periodically with a special paddle which picks up lint and pills.  It is just the nature of the fabric and we will just have to deal with it.


----------



## Vanana

audreylita said:


> I actually had a suit I'd purchased new in the 80's  (bought it right off a mannequin) that was likely from this series, it was dark brown wool with the black velvet edging you show on your blazer.  Those buttons are also 80's but I can't remember exactly which buttons were on mine.  I still have blazers from that era which I've altered numerous times, always at a Chanel boutique;  changing and or removing shoulder pads, completely altering the shoulders and sleeve length, tapering the sleeves, tapering or completely reshaping the body of the jacket, really have done it all, they are quite talented in what they can do.  Back then I always cut off the sizing tag under that black CHANEL label because it was more paper like and quite large and I just never liked how it looked so I took all of them off, my CHANEL tags looked exactly like the one pictured, and also it would not have the original stitching if I had the jacket tapered because that label would have been removed and reattached and the stitching on all of mine are less than perfect, and that's from a CHANEL boutique!
> 
> And yes when they taper the body of a jacket the chain is always cut as well, it never looks or lays completely the same.   (I had a leather bomber jacket that was tapered by a tailor and he totally butchered the chain, it was awful).  I would not be surprised if a chain was removed from a jacket that old if it was tapered by a non skilled tailor, although any aficionado would know better and just leave it.
> 
> My personal feeling is this jacket is legit, the velvet edging on that cuff looks the same as the one I used to own.



Dear Audreylita - You made my day! I had a rough day today. however, coming home and seeing how nice the fellow Chanel ladies on this forum are willing to go out of their way and take their time to share knowledge and write to help another fellow tpf chanel fan just made me so happy!!! 

I had a goo feeling about this jacket and to be honest, don't think I can let it go 

however, your insightful share above is extremely helpful and I'm so thankful to know that it's likely from same season as a jacket you own and it's around the 80's!!!  I saw this jacket and I just really loved everything about it.  It's not even the price but more that it pretty much has lots (if not everything) I wanted in another casual chanel LBJ.  I appreciate that you helped share your knowledge on some of the things that I noted different than today's jacket, and potential reasons why they were that way.

Thanks again - really appreciate you taking the time.  You seriously just made my day 

Love love love the very nice people on this forum


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm out. No way I could keep up with those folks  in the future plus nothing more pleasant to style than a sustainable preloved Chanel jacket, actually they don't get any better ! Congrats to your's Vanana!
> Older styles aren't faked yet I assumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495672
> 
> Plus I'm a bit disappointed by the heavy pilling of the black Paris-Rome jacket. It's gorgeous but we all paid premium so we can expect best quality tweed.
> View attachment 3495671
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS pics inverted, [emoji52]



Thank you for your input! I am feeling good about this jacket and have decided that it's a keeper for sure. Your comment certainly helped!

I am so sad to see the heavy pilling from the pre-fall LBJ!!! is it something that can be fixed? did you take it back to boutique? this is quite some serious pilling and can't believe it's happening on a jacket almost $5k.   have that LBJ too and now i'm quite scared to wear it!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Baglover, Thank you! you are right it is my style!
> 
> Pourquoipas, thank you! I still need to figure out how to wear it. The fall here has been very short this time, but I hope I'll be able to wear my jackets for another month or so, before moving to coats.
> 
> Thank You Pocketbook Pup! I'm glad that you think they are similar enough.
> 
> tonkamama, Thank you!
> 
> hahaha! Gracekelly! I often look like the beige lady!
> 
> Vanana, I love this jacket on you! it looks very elegant and I like the fact that is longer that the other jackets.


Thanks Ari - I take your professional opinion seriously.  Thanks so much I will now look forward to the fun of styling it!


----------



## Vanana

Baglover121 said:


> Vanana I found your jacket! There is one up for auction on the 18th in London, the place is reputable , so I guess your jacket is authentic, exact cut, fabric, buttons, tag, but it doesn't say which year though,
> 
> It doesn't show the chain lining, maybe you can call and ask if this piece has the chain lining?
> 
> View attachment 3494876



Oh wow How resourceful are you ladies?!????!!?! thanks so much for finding it! I'm beyond astounded at how wonderful all of you are!!! 

so nice to find out this is authentic (this thread beats authentication!) it's kind of like how the members here know better what's coming out and details about the bags more than the SAs in the boutiques.  Thanks again for your help- really appreciate it!!!  I'll go check it out now.


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> Excellent points. A jacket from the 80's would probably have fairly prominent shoulder pads. Size labels are usually removed from jackets in second hand shops. The reason for this is because alterations may have taken place and one can no longer rely on the size label. I ve seen jackets from the 80's and early 90's Chanel was not so popular back then and styles varied a lot. Not all of them had a chain, I think ultimately one needs to decide "*do I  actually like this jacket, do I still think is worth the money, and would still wear it if it wasn't a CHANEL piece?*" Though I must say the horror of supporting fakes puts me off second hand.



Thanks ladysarah. I agree with your comments and pretty much what I finally settled on - that I really liked this jacket and still think it's worth the $ and would still have worn it if it wasn't a Chanel piece. (my concern has mainly nothing to do with saving $/price, but rather I really am against buying/wearing fakes). I hesitate to buy 2nd hand myself (all my bags are new as painful as paying for them feels sometimes) but I really liked this jacket so much that I made the exception, even my husband loved it too so I realized it's a keeper! thanks so much for sharing your thoughts on this!


----------



## Vanana

Baglover121 said:


> Vanana I found your jacket! There is one up for auction on the 18th in London, the place is reputable , so I guess your jacket is authentic, exact cut, fabric, buttons, tag, but it doesn't say which year though,
> 
> It doesn't show the chain lining, maybe you can call and ask if this piece has the chain lining?
> 
> View attachment 3494876


 Baglover121 I just sent a message to the auctioneer on this item.  Thanks for sharing the information, but seriously there are so many nice things there, it's so dangerous!!! I've never bid for anything before, but I've now bookmarked this site and very scary...
I'm convinced this jacket is authentic.  I asked about the year/season and also if it has chain inside attached to bottom of lining.

More importantly, they happen to have a BEAUTIFUL dress that must be from the same season, look!!! (it's in my size! sigh...) it's amazing how timeless Chanel really can be when one selects the right pieces. The timeless elegance of this dress does not pale in one bit after 36 years.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Baglover121 I just sent a message to the auctioneer on this item.  Thanks for sharing the information, but seriously there are so many nice things there, it's so dangerous!!! I've never bid for anything before, but I've now bookmarked this site and very scary...
> I'm convinced this jacket is authentic.  I asked about the year/season and also if it has chain inside attached to bottom of lining.
> 
> More importantly, they happen to have a BEAUTIFUL dress that must be from the same season, look!!! (it's in my size! sigh...) it's amazing how timeless Chanel really can be when one selects the right pieces. The timeless elegance of this dress does not pale in one bit after 36 years.
> 
> View attachment 3495974



Love this dress! Be sure to post some pic if you get it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I have a black tweed from 2007 that pills.  I just remove them periodically with a special paddle which picks up lint and pills.  It is just the nature of the fabric and we will just have to deal with it.



Sure, it's not dramatic but it looks well used so quickly. I wonder why they chose this fabric  there are so many that won't pill much.


----------



## Baglover121

Vanana said:


> Baglover121 I just sent a message to the auctioneer on this item.  Thanks for sharing the information, but seriously there are so many nice things there, it's so dangerous!!! I've never bid for anything before, but I've now bookmarked this site and very scary...
> I'm convinced this jacket is authentic.  I asked about the year/season and also if it has chain inside attached to bottom of lining.
> 
> More importantly, they happen to have a BEAUTIFUL dress that must be from the same season, look!!! (it's in my size! sigh...) it's amazing how timeless Chanel really can be when one selects the right pieces. The timeless elegance of this dress does not pale in one bit after 36 years.
> 
> View attachment 3495974



Your welcome vanana ,[emoji4]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I have a black tweed from 2007 that pills.  I just remove them periodically with a special paddle which picks up lint and pills.  It is just the nature of the fabric and we will just have to deal with it.



I do the same, but for the long pills I use scissors
I found this http://m.wikihow.com/Remove-Lint-from-Clothes


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I do the same, but for the long pills I use scissors
> I found this http://m.wikihow.com/Remove-Lint-from-Clothes


I have done the tape trick too.  Recently purchased a sweater comb too


----------



## Keren16

A Chanel jacket I wore last week & had cleaned.  I wanted to share a pic before I put it away.
I don't wear them too often.  I want to make an effort to have more use from my Chanel jackets
It looks better irl than my amateur photos!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure, it's not dramatic but it looks well used so quickly. I wonder why they chose this fabric  there are so many that won't pill much.


----------



## Baglover121

Oh, that's disappointing,pourquoipas, 

The App is acting funny today, I keep posting everything twice!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3496515
> View attachment 3496516
> 
> 
> A Chanel jacket I wore last week & had cleaned.  I wanted to share a pic before I put it away.
> I don't wear them too often.  I want to make an effort to have more use from my Chanel jackets
> It looks better irl than my amateur photos!



Beautiful jacket!!


----------



## Baglover121

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3496515
> View attachment 3496516
> 
> 
> A Chanel jacket I wore last week & had cleaned.  I wanted to share a pic before I put it away.
> I don't wear them too often.  I want to make an effort to have more use from my Chanel jackets
> It looks better irl than my amateur photos!



Oh this is gorgeous! You shod wear it more often,


----------



## chlbag2012

If anyone is still looking for Paris Rome black tweed jacket in sz 38, please pm me. It's available at one of US dept stores.

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## purplepoodles

This works well on my H scgms. You can adjust the height and get really good control. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Alessi-SG76-GR-Remover-Piripicchio/dp/B000IUSWWU

It's a fraction of the price I paid a few years ago. 

Lurking and loving everyone's outfits. You ladies make me wish we lead a more formal life.


----------



## Baglover121

Anyone knows the exact price of the white Cuba jacket in the U.S.? It's around £7000, In London. 




There will be a jacket just like the one Karl's godson is wearing, [emoji4], cant wait to see it!


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Anyone knows the exact price of the white Cuba jacket in the U.S.? It's around £7000, In London.
> 
> View attachment 3496598
> 
> 
> There will be a jacket just like the one Karl's godson is wearing, [emoji4], cant wait to see it!



$9750 

That's a significant savings. $1000 less in the U.K. Depending on vat refund and import duty.

Does anyone know what the price will be in euros?


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> $9750
> 
> That's a significant savings. $1000 less in the U.K. Depending on vat refund and import duty.
> 
> Does anyone know what the price will be in euros?



So minus the VAT it can be almost $3000 cheaper to buy from the UK, that's really good for U.S shoppers , specially if buying more than one items, the savings really add up,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> So minus the VAT it can be almost $3000 cheaper to buy from the UK, that's really good for U.S shoppers , specially if buying more than one items, the savings really add up,



No it's not that much. With the current exchange rate the price is $8600 if you buy in the U.K. The vat refund roughly equals what you have to pay in import duty so that's a wash. So I think it's $1150 savings for US residents. One caveat: it is extremely difficult to predict what you will be charged in import duty on ready to wear. It depends on the fabric content, place of manufacture and which code the agent chooses. It goes from about 5% to about 30%. So it's somewhat of a gamble.


----------



## PareeParee

chlbag2012 said:


> If anyone is still looking for Paris Rome black tweed jacket in sz 38, please pm me. It's available at one of US dept stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app





chlbag2012 said:


> If anyone is still looking for Paris Rome black tweed jacket in sz 38, please pm me. It's available at one of US dept stores.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

When I try to look it up I am getting a 16.8% import duty from France to the US for a jacket of wool and synthetic materials. But the codes are all over the place. Chanel gives 12% vat refunds if you agree to take it on your credit card. So the savings is not even $1000.


----------



## EmileH

I just got word. The cruise jacket- the Sarah Jessica Parker jacket- is 8990 euros. So it will not be less expensive for those of us in the US to buy it in Europe. Chanel has done a pretty good job of equalizing prices worldwide in the past 6-8 months.


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful jacket!!



Thank you!


----------



## Keren16

Baglover121 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous! You shod wear it more often,



Thanks!  I usually let my Chanel jackets sit in my closet on a hanger.  I agree I should wear them since I put a lot of thought & ultimately bought them!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm out. No way I could keep up with those folks  in the future plus nothing more pleasant to style than a sustainable preloved Chanel jacket, actually they don't get any better ! Congrats to your's Vanana!
> Older styles aren't faked yet I assumed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495672
> 
> Plus I'm a bit disappointed by the heavy pilling of the black Paris-Rome jacket. It's gorgeous but we all paid premium so we can expect best quality tweed.
> View attachment 3495671
> 
> PS pics inverted, [emoji52]



Oh there's that jacket from the Cuba collection I was drooling over!!

I'm editing this bc I see you ladies were discussing the price of this jacket. Anyone understand why it's so particularly pricey?


----------



## Lisab68

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3496515
> View attachment 3496516
> 
> 
> A Chanel jacket I wore last week & had cleaned.  I wanted to share a pic before I put it away.
> I don't wear them too often.  I want to make an effort to have more use from my Chanel jackets
> It looks better irl than my amateur photos!



Beautiful jacket!!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> When I try to look it up I am getting a 16.8% import duty from France to the US for a jacket of wool and synthetic materials. But the codes are all over the place. Chanel gives 12% vat refunds if you agree to take it on your credit card. So the savings is not even $1000.



Do you mean when declaring items for US customs? My friends from the Asia and Middle East claim 20%  , but they get a little less than that,some fees goes to the refunds agency I think, 



Lisab68 said:


> Oh there's that jacket from the Cuba collection I was drooling over!!
> 
> I'm editing this bc I see you ladies were discussing the price of this jacket. Anyone understand why it's so particularly pricey?


It doesn't show clearly on pics, but it looks like the white part is woven, and I think the trim is lesage, it's really strange as I have a lesage jacket, with intricate weaving all over and embroidery and it was around £6000, and that was just last year, 

There are some insanely expensive pieces in this collection (70k+for some dresses)many of which have not been bought by most boutiques, 
There are some reasonably priced ones, Some jackets are around £2000,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Do you mean when declaring items for US customs? My friends from the Asia and Middle East claim 20%  , but they get a little less than that,some fees goes to the refunds agency I think,
> 
> 
> It doesn't show clearly on pics, but it looks like the white part is woven, and I think the trim is lesage, it's really strange as I have a lesage jacket, with intricate weaving all over and embroidery and it was around £6000, and that was just last year,
> 
> There are some insanely expensive pieces in this collection (70k+for some dresses)many of which have not been bought by most boutiques,
> There are some reasonably priced ones, Some jackets are around £2000,



I think you are confusing two different things:

1. You get a vat refund from France or the U.K. which is generally 12% from Chanel. The vat tax is about 20% but you don't get all of that back. 
2. Then when you enter the US you have to declare it and pay import duty, which can range from 5-30% and is somewhat unpredictable.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think you are confusing two different things:
> 
> 1. You get a vat refund from France or the U.K. which is generally 12% from Chanel. The vat tax is about 20% but you don't get all of that back.
> 2. Then when you enter the US you have to declare it and pay import duty, which can range from 5-30% and is somewhat unpredictable.



Thank you for explaining that PBP[emoji4]

Oh yes I agree, it's not much of a saving when it gets broken down this way,


----------



## gracekelly

Keren16 said:


> Thanks!  I usually let my Chanel jackets sit in my closet on a hanger.  I agree I should wear them since I put a lot of thought & ultimately bought them!



It is difficult to find the right moment to wear them when you live in a warmer climate as we do.  I need a cold day and/or evening because they are heavier.  I try to take one on a trip just so I can can some wear out of the jackets.  I find that wearing a sleeveless top underneath makes it easier as it is not too hot.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Anyone knows the exact price of the white Cuba jacket in the U.S.? It's around £7000, In London.
> 
> View attachment 3496598
> 
> 
> There will be a jacket just like the one Karl's godson is wearing, [emoji4], cant wait to see it!


I think that Hudson must have his personal college fund well on its way to being completed.   I always look forward to which jacket Karl is going to make for him to wear.   Seeing them together at the end of the show is just so adorable.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> It is difficult to find the right moment to wear them when you live in a warmer climate as we do.  I need a cold day and/or evening because they are heavier.  I try to take one on a trip just so I can can some wear out of the jackets.  I find that wearing a sleeveless top underneath makes it easier as it is not too hot.



I agree, it is difficult to wear jackets in warm climates.  I wore this jacket since I was inside.  Even there it was too warm so I took it off.  A sleeveless top underneath is a good idea.
Chanel jackets are so well made.  When I began wearing them, the SA I used explained their structure .  The little weights on the bottom seemed to note special attention to detail 
During the cooler months where I live, I usually wear sweaters.  Chanel has that area well covered also!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Baglover121 said:


> Anyone knows the exact price of the white Cuba jacket in the U.S.? It's around £7000, In London.
> 
> View attachment 3496598
> 
> 
> There will be a jacket just like the one Karl's godson is wearing, [emoji4], cant wait to see it!



Oh swoon...I want this in my size


----------



## ari

Today my Paris Rome jacket with cruise jeans 
Still haven't found the best way to wear these jeans, but with this jacket I think is kind of ok.


----------



## ari

Keren16 said:


> I agree, it is difficult to wear jackets in warm climates.  I wore this jacket since I was inside.  Even there it was too warm so I took it off.  A sleeveless top underneath is a good idea.
> Chanel jackets are so well made.  When I began wearing them, the SA I used explained their structure .  The little weights on the bottom seemed to note special attention to detail
> During the cooler months where I live, I usually wear sweaters.  Chanel has that area well covered also!



I live in 4 seasons climate, and still have only 4 months to wear the tweed jackets. Spring and fall- April and May. Then September and October. I can't wear them under a coat in the winter. [emoji57]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today my Paris Rome jacket with cruise jeans
> Still haven't found the best way to wear these jeans, but with this jacket I think is kind of ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497981



Cute outfit Ari.

I think you should go try a Max Mara camel hair coat to wear as an overcoat with your jackets in the winter. Many of their coats fit over jackets. They come in different styles and colors. That's how men and women dressed years ago. I mostly drive to and from work so I can get away without a coat most days in the winter. I know that you have your beautiful fur to wear but it's a shame not to wear your jackets in the winter.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today my Paris Rome jacket with cruise jeans
> Still haven't found the best way to wear these jeans, but with this jacket I think is kind of ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497981



These jeans are so cute and the jacket is fine with it. Didn't they style it with a C16 black jacket anyway? So this makes it fit for now! Love this style on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute outfit Ari.
> 
> I think you should go try a Max Mara camel hair coat to wear as an overcoat with your jackets in the winter. Many of their coats fit over jackets. They come in different styles and colors. That's how men and women dressed years ago. I mostly drive to and from work so I can get away without a coat most days in the winter. I know that you have your beautiful fur to wear but it's a shame not to wear your jackets in the winter.



You're right I got one for this purpose. My daughter makes fun of it, she calls it my rich people's bathrobe..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> You're right I got one for this purpose. My daughter makes fun of it, she calls it my rich people's bathrobe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498049



Your daughter inherited your dear husband's funny sense of humor. It's beautiful and classic. I love your fur collar. I bought the plain navy one. I think I might even try a brooch or two on it.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> I live in 4 seasons climate, and still have only 4 months to wear the tweed jackets. Spring and fall- April and May. Then September and October. I can't wear them under a coat in the winter. [emoji57]


I find that to be true for me too.  I have a heavy tweed which is actually warm enough to wear in the winter as outwear, but usually my window for Chanel jackets is spring and round about now for a few weeks. I find cardigans get more wear. Having said that, I adore the pinkand beige one you got. They are lovely and you can wear them in the summer too, I assume?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute outfit Ari.
> 
> I think you should go try a Max Mara camel hair coat to wear as an overcoat with your jackets in the winter. Many of their coats fit over jackets. They come in different styles and colors. That's how men and women dressed years ago. I mostly drive to and from work so I can get away without a coat most days in the winter. I know that you have your beautiful fur to wear but it's a shame not to wear your jackets in the winter.


Thank you PP! I have to try, but I have big shoulders and I'm always afraid of looking enormous.  I'm also in a car during the week from one garage to another, most of my jackets are thicker than a normal coat. 


Pourquoipas said:


> These jeans are so cute and the jacket is fine with it. Didn't they style it with a C16 black jacket anyway? So this makes it fit for now! Love this style on you!


Thank you dear PQP, yes it was styled with the black cruise jacket, but these models are so thin. The Paris Rome jacket goes with everything! 


Pourquoipas said:


> You're right I got one for this purpose. My daughter makes fun of it, she calls it my rich people's bathrobe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498049


It looks great on you PQP!


ladysarah said:


> I find that to be true for me too.  I have a heavy tweed which is actually warm enough to wear in the winter as outwear, but usually my window for Chanel jackets is spring and round about now for a few weeks. I find cardigans get more wear. Having said that, I adore the pinkand beige one you got. They are lovely and you can wear them in the summer too, I assume?



Thank you Ladysarah! I love the cardigans during the winter. The pink and the beige are strictly summer for me. I'm very particular about season dressing. I beige is like linen, the pink is cotton, so I wouldn't wear them in the winter. I was thinking that in London you can wear tweed almost all year as the summers are cool and the winter is mild. Here we get hot summers and snowy winter.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your daughter inherited your dear husband's funny sense of humor. It's beautiful and classic. I love your fur collar. I bought the plain navy one. I think I might even try a brooch or two on it.



Genetics indeed.. [emoji851]
It's a good idea to put a brooch on it and some gloves. I'm sure to wear my jackets all winter.
Thank you for your great idea the wrap coat, got it in last winter sales and it fits over virtually anything.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Close up of the jacket. It's beautiful, but seems too expensive even for a Chanel jacket.


----------



## EmileH

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Close up of the jacket. It's beautiful, but seems too expensive even for a Chanel jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498306



It's gorgeous. The salzberg jacket was $8200 I think. Inflation I suppose. [emoji23]

There is a black version of the jacket that was worn by the male model. I think it's a more simple cotton gaberdine and is much less expensive. I didn't ask how much because I feel like I have enough black for now.


----------



## gracekelly

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Close up of the jacket. It's beautiful, but seems too expensive even for a Chanel jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498306


It is beautiful, but should not be that expensive.  There really is not that much trim on the jacket and the style is pretty simple.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> It is beautiful, but should not be that expensive.  There really is not that much trim on the jacket and the style is pretty simple.



I agree, seems overpriced and it's a sunny weather style so I try to convince myself I don't need it[emoji849]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I agree, seems overpriced and it's a sunny weather style so I try to convince myself I don't need it[emoji849]


Whenever I try to convince myself that I don't need something, I usually turn around and do the opposite and buy it!  So the answer is put on blinders and don't think about it at all! LOL!  

I like it, but even it was less, a white jacket in that type of fabric is not practical and I would worry about it living at the dry cleaners.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Whenever I try to convince myself that I don't need something, I usually turn around and do the opposite and buy it!  So the answer is put on blinders and don't think about it at all! LOL!
> 
> I like it, but even it was less, a white jacket in that type of fabric is not practical and I would worry about it living at the dry cleaners.



Exactly, hope for some Chanel blinders though! LOL! [emoji136]


----------



## gracekelly

I think we should go with Hermes blinders as they deal a lot with horses.


----------



## ladysarah

It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3498533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.


Looks fabulous!  The perfect jacket for a scarf or a brooch.


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Today my Paris Rome jacket with cruise jeans
> Still haven't found the best way to wear these jeans, but with this jacket I think is kind of ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497981



Love this on you Ari!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3498533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.



This is pure understated elegance. The Kelly is so nice with the jacket. Btw love your Mahoney chest of drawers in the back. No one seems to care much for antiques anymore, I do[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today's a gloomy day. Never took the elevator before, stupid me,best spot to check the outfit[emoji23]
Not exactly the best shoes to wear with this I reckon but my feet get cold in my slings now..


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's a gloomy day. Never took the elevator before, stupid me,best spot to check the outfit[emoji23]
> Not exactly the best shoes to wear with this I reckon but my feet get cold in my slings now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498819



Wow! Love the gloves! I was thinking if I should store my slingbacks for the next season although the SAs always tell me that these can be worn in the winter too! 
Love the outfit PQP.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3498533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.



Very elegant Ladysarah! The pearls and the Kelly are gorgeous with this jacket!


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3498533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.



Looks great



gracekelly said:


> Looks fabulous!  The perfect jacket for a scarf or a brooch.


 Yes a great scarf jacket!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's a gloomy day. Never took the elevator before, stupid me,best spot to check the outfit[emoji23]
> Not exactly the best shoes to wear with this I reckon but my feet get cold in my slings now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498819





ari said:


> Wow! Love the gloves! I was thinking if I should store my slingbacks for the next season although the SAs always tell me that these can be worn in the winter too!
> Love the outfit PQP.



Great outfit PQP. I like the boots

My SA tells me that she wears the slingbacks with stockings. Had anyone tried? I finally prove down and bought both the cream and black and the grey and black. My ankle straps can definitely be worn with stockings. 

It is still in the 70s here. I wore my. Cruise jacket again yesterday.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit PQP. I like the boots
> 
> My SA tells me that she wears the slingbacks with stockings. Had anyone tried? I finally prove down and bought both the cream and black and the grey and black. My ankle straps can definitely be worn with stockings.
> 
> It is still in the 70s here. I wore my. Cruise jacket again yesterday.



I haven't tried mine with stockings, but SAs always told me that this can be done. I'm a bit hesitant, I wouldn't wear sandals with stockings, I know is fashionable, but it looks too forced to me.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I haven't tried mine with stockings, but SAs always told me that this can be done. I'm a bit hesitant, I wouldn't wear sandals with stockings, I know is fashionable, but it looks too forced to me.



I wouldn't wear sandals with stockings but I think the slingbacks might be ok. I'm going to try it when it gets colder out. The assistant manager at our store is young and wears great outfits. They are up to date but not too out there. She gave me the suggestion. I could use an update to my look now and then.


----------



## hermesBB

I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:


Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B


Glad to be back again!


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!



Gorgeous!!! Nice to see you. Love the brooch.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit PQP. I like the boots
> 
> My SA tells me that she wears the slingbacks with stockings. Had anyone tried? I finally prove down and bought both the cream and black and the grey and black. My ankle straps can definitely be worn with stockings.
> 
> It is still in the 70s here. I wore my. Cruise jacket again yesterday.



I wear them with motif or plain black stockings but they slip off my heel if I'm in a hurry. Especially the felt ones. So I hope i don't have to  [emoji125] I love them too much not to wear them for most time of the year.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I wear them with motif or plain black stockings but they slip off my heel if I'm in a hurry. Especially the felt ones. So I hope i don't have to  [emoji125] I love them too much not to wear them for most time of the year.



Thanks for the info. Ok I'll just be prepared not to run in them. [emoji23]

Our weather doesn't know what it wants to do. I'm excited for the weekend. I have a very special errand to run tomorrow. 

Wearing my black Paris Rome jacket with my j crew floral dress, Colvert Kelly and pomellato London blue topaz ring and earrings. A very Colvert day.

View attachment 3498903
View attachment 3498904


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!



Love the looks, jacket, green B and firefly brooch! Not that I could ever consider buying a green B. I'd feel I'd need a much larger choice of bags than mine to be ready to opt for such a particular and beautiful H color. [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok I'll just be prepared not to run in them. [emoji23]
> 
> Our weather doesn't know what it wants to do. I'm excited for the weekend. I have a very special errand to run tomorrow.
> 
> Wearing my black Paris Rome jacket with my j crew floral dress, Colvert Kelly and pomellato London blue topaz ring and earrings. A very Colvert day.
> 
> View attachment 3498903
> View attachment 3498904



Love how the colvert freshes up the black jacket! Pomellatto is so nice for colored [emoji184] [emoji7]
Hope you'll enjoy what you're up to.


----------



## Sparkledolll

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!



You look great and I love the brooch. 
Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



These cardigans are so very beautiful. I'm afraid to try them for fear of falling in love


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These cardigans are so very beautiful. I'm afraid to try them for fear of falling in love



They're great! And so soft and warm, no pilling so far which I'm very happy about. My SA said it also comes in black. Strangely my boutique didn't order any and they had to be transfered in. I'm sure it would look great on you PBP [emoji6]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit PQP. I like the boots
> 
> My SA tells me that she wears the slingbacks with stockings. Had anyone tried? I finally prove down and bought both the cream and black and the grey and black. My ankle straps can definitely be worn with stockings.
> 
> It is still in the 70s here. I wore my. Cruise jacket again yesterday.


Oh My SA told me to wear mine with tights too,  I haven't tried it yet, 



hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!


You have an amazing talent for styling HermesBB, I love the dragonfly brooch, 



Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908


Looks so cozy!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok I'll just be prepared not to run in them. [emoji23]
> 
> Our weather doesn't know what it wants to do. I'm excited for the weekend. I have a very special errand to run tomorrow.
> 
> Wearing my black Paris Rome jacket with my j crew floral dress, Colvert Kelly and pomellato London blue topaz ring and earrings. A very Colvert day.
> 
> View attachment 3498903
> View attachment 3498904



I love colvert! If I didn't have Vert Veronese, I would have a colvert for sure! 



Pourquoipas said:


> Love the looks, jacket, green B and firefly brooch! Not that I could ever consider buying a green B. I'd feel I'd need a much larger choice of bags than mine to be ready to opt for such a particular and beautiful H color. [emoji7]



Actually this color is not too difficult to mix and match as it's quite dark anyway. Just think of it as an alternative of pure black.



Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



I am so happy for you. These cardigans are very handy and comfortable. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> These cardigans are so very beautiful. I'm afraid to try them for fear of falling in love



You probably will [emoji12]



Natalie j said:


> They're great! And so soft and warm, no pilling so far which I'm very happy about. My SA said it also comes in black. Strangely my boutique didn't order any and they had to be transfered in. I'm sure it would look great on you PBP [emoji6]



There are also black and white version. Yeah, PBP go go go~~~




Baglover121 said:


> Oh My SA told me to wear mine with tights too,  I haven't tried it yet,
> 
> 
> You have an amazing talent for styling HermesBB, I love the dragonfly brooch,



Thank you Baglover121!


----------



## ampavlinac

If I ever end up with a Chanel jacket this is how I'd like to style it. I generally love incongruous things paired together, and personally I find with the more tattoos I get I appreciate dressing a bit more classic/ladylike.

(Also Alexa Chung can do no wrong in my book)


----------



## ampavlinac

One more because of course she is amazing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ampavlinac said:


> One more because of course she is amazing.



Love the styling of the pink supermarket jacket and the last one, for someone under 30 anyway. Especially the pink jacket is on my radar but might look too old fashioned if not paired with something edgy like AC does.


----------



## hermesBB

I love these looks too! Unfortunately I can only wear jeans and shorts on weekends... [emoji37]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



They are really gorgeous coziness!!


----------



## EmileH

ampavlinac said:


> One more because of course she is amazing.



Great looks! I want a shorter somewhat cropped jacket like this.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit PQP. I like the boots
> 
> My SA tells me that she wears the slingbacks with stockings. Had anyone tried? I finally prove down and bought both the cream and black and the grey and black. My ankle straps can definitely be worn with stockings.
> 
> It is still in the 70s here. I wore my. Cruise jacket again yesterday.


Is she talking about wearing the patterned stockings like KS in the print ad?  I agree that sheer hose with sandals is a big no, but I don't see why you can't wear sheer with a slingback.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's a gloomy day. Never took the elevator before, stupid me,best spot to check the outfit[emoji23]
> Not exactly the best shoes to wear with this I reckon but my feet get cold in my slings now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498819


How cute!


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!


The airline in black!  How did I miss this? Great jacket!   The dragonfly is fabulous.  Now I have to go look for one


----------



## gracekelly

ampavlinac said:


> If I ever end up with a Chanel jacket this is how I'd like to style it. I generally love incongruous things paired together, and personally I find with the more tattoos I get I appreciate dressing a bit more classic/ladylike.
> 
> (Also Alexa Chung can do no wrong in my book)


All great looks.  Mira's jacket is really nice.  I don't know if I would use the word incongruous to describe their styling.  To me it is just pairing the unexpected which is something I have been trying to do with accessories in particular.  I have never been a fan of matching the shoe and bag exactly.  I like to pick a color out of what I am wearing or using for an accessory and match it to a shoe or bag for a pop of color.  One of the reasons that I am such a fan of the Chanel beige and black shoes is that they are unexpected. Coco Chanel treated them as a neutral and wore with all things.  I don't feel that I have to match them with a beige or a black bag.


----------



## ladysarah

ampavlinac said:


> If I ever end up with a Chanel jacket this is how I'd like to style it. I generally love incongruous things paired together, and personally I find with the more tattoos I get I appreciate dressing a bit more classic/ladylike.
> 
> (Also Alexa Chung can do no wrong in my book)


So funny! I saw the pink skirt for the jacket today in Bond Street. They only had giant sizes but the fabric & colour is the most beautiful I ve seen . X


----------



## Myrkur

Keren16 said:


> View attachment 3496515
> View attachment 3496516
> 
> 
> A Chanel jacket I wore last week & had cleaned.  I wanted to share a pic before I put it away.
> I don't wear them too often.  I want to make an effort to have more use from my Chanel jackets
> It looks better irl than my amateur photos!



What a beautiful jacket! You should wear it more often [emoji4]


----------



## Myrkur

ari said:


> Today my Paris Rome jacket with cruise jeans
> Still haven't found the best way to wear these jeans, but with this jacket I think is kind of ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497981



Love this pairing ari, stylish as always.


----------



## Myrkur

Pourquoipas said:


> You're right I got one for this purpose. My daughter makes fun of it, she calls it my rich people's bathrobe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498049



Beautiful coat, is it Max Mara too?


----------



## Myrkur

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3498533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It the just the  right weather for my black jacket -. Concealed buttons for slim fit silhouette.



Beautiful ladysarah [emoji4]


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok I'll just be prepared not to run in them. [emoji23]
> 
> Our weather doesn't know what it wants to do. I'm excited for the weekend. I have a very special errand to run tomorrow.
> 
> Wearing my black Paris Rome jacket with my j crew floral dress, Colvert Kelly and pomellato London blue topaz ring and earrings. A very Colvert day.
> 
> View attachment 3498903
> View attachment 3498904



Love this outfit PbP, that dress is really cute


----------



## Myrkur

ampavlinac said:


> If I ever end up with a Chanel jacket this is how I'd like to style it. I generally love incongruous things paired together, and personally I find with the more tattoos I get I appreciate dressing a bit more classic/ladylike.
> 
> (Also Alexa Chung can do no wrong in my book)



Lol if only I could have her body (Alexa), then I would love to dress like her.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Myrkur said:


> Beautiful coat, is it Max Mara too?



Yes Max Mara, [emoji4]


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Whenever I try to convince myself that I don't need something, I usually turn around and do the opposite and buy it!  So the answer is put on blinders and don't think about it at all! LOL!
> 
> I like it, but even it was less, a white jacket in that type of fabric is not practical and I would worry about it living at the dry cleaners.



It's like torturing yourself to try & talk your way out of something you like.  It never works for me.


----------



## Keren16

Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



I also get a lot more use from my Chanel cardigans than my jackets.  I find them versatile


----------



## ari

ampavlinac said:


> If I ever end up with a Chanel jacket this is how I'd like to style it. I generally love incongruous things paired together, and personally I find with the more tattoos I get I appreciate dressing a bit more classic/ladylike.
> 
> (Also Alexa Chung can do no wrong in my book)



Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736]. 
For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736].
> For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.



Office fashion is like being at a boarding school wearing a uniform and trying to make the best out of it. The ultimate challenge!
Probably the fact that youth is falling again for the retro look of Chanel keeps the myth alive and the business healthy. Some classic brands like Gucci even reboot on the vintage wave others seem to struggle like Burberry.
I wonder if it's a hype or a lasting theme and will there still be this thread in a decade?


----------



## smileygirl

A jacket from a few years back.  Two different looks depending on whether I do up the button. Works as a blazer for work or casually with jeans.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!



Amazing HermesBB! Love you style! The brooch is gorgeous and the bag is so fab, love the colors!


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> A jacket from a few years back.  Two different looks depending on whether I do up the button. Works as a blazer for work or casually with jeans.



Love ur blk jacket !❤️ I have this same style in a cream long cardigan from that season too. It really is very easy to pair!  



ari said:


> Amazing HermesBB! Love you style! The brooch is gorgeous and the bag is so fab, love the colors!



Thank you ari!


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> The airline in black!  How did I miss this? Great jacket!   The dragonfly is fabulous.  Now I have to go look for one


Thank you gracekelly! ❤️


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736].
> For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.



Agreed - this look doesn't work for everyone. I personally can't/won't wear ratty shorts anyway, let alone with a Chanel jacket!
Ever since I ran into a patient while wearing a t-shirt and cutoff sweatpants (walking the dog, didn't think I would see anyone [emoji55]), I try to dress at least "cleanly" or passably whenever I got out. I was mortified!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736].
> For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.


Wise words. A lot of the time when bloggers or instagrammers wear their jacket thrown over the shoulders is because the jackets do not in fact fit them properly and but is a good way to make the most of photo ops. Is not really a look that works particularly well in real life. I like my jackets to fit like a glove, otherwise I'd just wear a cardigan or something looser...


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Wise words. A lot of the time when bloggers or instagrammers wear their jacket thrown over the shoulders is because the jackets do not in fact fit them properly and but is a good way to make the most of photo ops. Is not really a look that works particularly well in real life. I like my jackets to fit like a glove, otherwise I'd just wear a cardigan or something looser...



Very glad that you mentioned this.  Someone actually wrote that Anna Wintour invented this over the shoulders look.  Whaaaat?    If you look carefully, the jackets are usually so small that even if they have them on, they could never properly close them up. This gives the rest of the world a rather skewed view of how something should fit.   I agree with you on the whole that  You should be able to close your jacket, however, I will admit to almost never doing it


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Agreed - this look doesn't work for everyone. I personally can't/won't wear ratty shorts anyway, let alone with a Chanel jacket!
> Ever since I ran into a patient while wearing a t-shirt and cutoff sweatpants (walking the dog, didn't think I would see anyone [emoji55]), I try to dress at least "cleanly" or passably whenever I got out. I was mortified!


I think you are being too hard on yourself.  Clearly, you are allowed your dress down time just like the rest of the world.  My complaint is professionals in their professional offices who look like they are dressed to take out the garbage.  No matter the profession, it doesn't inspire confidence in me.  I guess I wouldn't make it in geek world.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think you are being too hard on yourself.  Clearly, you are allowed your dress down time just like the rest of the world.  My complaint is professionals in their professional offices who look like they are dressed to take out the garbage.  No matter the profession, it doesn't inspire confidence in me.  I guess I wouldn't make it in geek world.



I don't feel well dressed down. Life is to short not to wear my stuff after work. Even sports outfits are not really my cup of tea, good excuse for the Churchill way[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Basically I'd sport like this guy


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736].
> For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.



Ari you are right, I think this "borrowed from my mom's closet" look is done to death, it would be nicer to try something other than that. more put together but in an understated nonchalant way. 
Alexa Chung dresses in a hipsterish/retro sometimes juvenile  sense, i sometimes look at what she is wearing and it looks exactly like my daughter's bonpoint clothes! I think the only reason Chanel or vogue show any interest in her is to attract the young ones. 

Professions, environments, cities we live in, all effect the way we dress, london is a completely different vibe to other European cities, and  in some professions you can get away with a less formal dress code,
In Paris or Milan you couldn't get away with it , Even in the fashion field! I don't mean wearing suits but you have to always look polished even when wearing jeans.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Basically I'd sport like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500197



[emoji23][emoji23],


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Ari you are right, I think this "borrowed from my mom's closet" look is done to death, it would be nicer to try something other than that. more put together but in an understated nonchalant way.
> Alexa Chung dresses in a hipsterish/retro sometimes juvenile  sense, i sometimes look at what she is wearing and it looks exactly like my daughter's bonpoint clothes! I think the only reason Chanel or vogue show any interest in her is to attract the young ones.
> 
> Professions, environments, cities we live in, all effect the way we dress, london is a completely different vibe to other European cities, and  in some professions you can get away with a less formal dress code,
> In Paris or Milan you couldn't get away with it , Even in the fashion field! I don't mean wearing suits but you have to always look polished even when wearing jeans.



Really interesting how we all dress to suit our lifestyle and jobs. I could wear anything at work, just put a white coat over it but I don't like to live in uniforms.
It's not financially impossible to dress fashionably now as ZARA  is everywhere ( I've been there before)  but I absolutely respect fashion abstinence. It's all about free choices.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I think you are being too hard on yourself.  Clearly, you are allowed your dress down time just like the rest of the world.  My complaint is professionals in their professional offices who look like they are dressed to take out the garbage.  No matter the profession, it doesn't inspire confidence in me.  I guess I wouldn't make it in geek world.



Thank you [emoji4]. I have started to dress up even more recently to work because otherwise I am perceived as "too young." Off duty I still maintain practicality, but no more cut off sweatpants!


----------



## EmileH

It's really interesting to see how different people style their Chanel rtw.  I have only been to one of their trunk shows/parties and I was fascinated by how the women of all ages and sizes wore their pieces. I think that makes the brand really special. There is a sense oh history but also of contemporary expression of style. I definitely have to wear my pieces in a businesslike manner for work, but I love them best with jeans during my off time. 

Pourqouipas I love the photo. So funny!


----------



## ailoveresale

I decided to explore the jacket with shorts look today for my weekend look...
First I tried my airline cardigan - thought I looked too much like someone working on a yacht:



Next I tried the Rome jacket. DD loved this one the most and asked if she could wear it some day:




Finally I settled on wearing the cruise jacket, and DD loved the crimson Gucci kitten heels :
View attachment 3500245


What do you think? [emoji1360][emoji107]?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I decided to explore the jacket with shorts look today for my weekend look...
> First I tried my airline cardigan - thought I looked too much like someone working on a yacht:
> View attachment 3500236
> 
> 
> Next I tried the Rome jacket. DD loved this one the most and asked if she could wear it some day:
> View attachment 3500238
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I settled on wearing the cruise jacket, and DD loved the crimson Gucci kitten heels :
> View attachment 3500245
> 
> 
> What do you think? [emoji1360][emoji107]?



Love the last look, wait for your daughter to be 13 she will tell you exactly what to wear and what you shouldn't mostly !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you [emoji4]. I have started to dress up even more recently to work because otherwise I am perceived as "too young." Off duty I still maintain practicality, *but no more cut off sweatpants!*


*
 *Yes.  Have to draw the line someplace lol!  Seriously, I have the feeling that most posting here do like to maintain a certain standard even for casual looks.  

My problem is that DH will tell me I am dressed too well for where we are going etc.  My answer is "I dress for myself!"  If other people want to look like slobs, let them.

All your looks were good.  Hard to pick one


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> *
> *Yes.  Have to draw the line someplace lol!  Seriously, I have the feeling that most posting here do like to maintain a certain standard even for casual looks.
> 
> My problem is that DH will tell me I am dressed too well for where we are going etc.  My answer is "I dress for myself!"  If other people want to look like slobs, let them.
> 
> All your looks were good.  Hard to pick one



Sure, NO way you'd be dressed to well anywhere. We're just to humble.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I decided to explore the jacket with shorts look today for my weekend look...
> First I tried my airline cardigan - thought I looked too much like someone working on a yacht:
> View attachment 3500236
> 
> 
> Next I tried the Rome jacket. DD loved this one the most and asked if she could wear it some day:
> View attachment 3500238
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I settled on wearing the cruise jacket, and DD loved the crimson Gucci kitten heels :
> View attachment 3500245
> 
> 
> What do you think? [emoji1360][emoji107]?



I think your DD is adorable!!!

I like all the looks. The cruise jacket is the best. As always. And I like the red shoes.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the last look, wait for your daughter to be 13 she will tell you exactly what to wear and what you shouldn't mostly !



Lol she already tells me if I'm taking too long to decide "mommy, you're taking too long! Wear this one!" And make a decision for me. [emoji12]



gracekelly said:


> *
> *Yes.  Have to draw the line someplace lol!  Seriously, I have the feeling that most posting here do like to maintain a certain standard even for casual looks.
> 
> My problem is that DH will tell me I am dressed too well for where we are going etc.  My answer is "I dress for myself!"  If other people want to look like slobs, let them.
> 
> All your looks were good.  Hard to pick one



Dress for yourself! That's a great line to live by. [emoji6]. Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think your DD is adorable!!!
> 
> I like all the looks. The cruise jacket is the best. As always. And I like the red shoes.



Thank you! She loves fashion - just after I took these pics she asked to pose in front of the mirror with her hands in her pockets while I took her picture. My friends have been suggesting I make her an instagram account since she loves to dress up and pose!


----------



## ari

Saturday outfit 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dh hates the shoes, but wait that they are bearable with the leather leggings [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I decided to explore the jacket with shorts look today for my weekend look...
> First I tried my airline cardigan - thought I looked too much like someone working on a yacht:
> View attachment 3500236
> 
> 
> Next I tried the Rome jacket. DD loved this one the most and asked if she could wear it some day:
> View attachment 3500238
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I settled on wearing the cruise jacket, and DD loved the crimson Gucci kitten heels :
> View attachment 3500245
> 
> 
> What do you think? [emoji1360][emoji107]?


 Brave experiment, I like it with the Gucci shoes [emoji151]! 
You DD is so cute!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> A jacket from a few years back.  Two different looks depending on whether I do up the button. Works as a blazer for work or casually with jeans.



Beautiful jacket, love the dress and the pearls!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. Ok I'll just be prepared not to run in them. [emoji23]
> 
> Our weather doesn't know what it wants to do. I'm excited for the weekend. I have a very special errand to run tomorrow.
> 
> Wearing my black Paris Rome jacket with my j crew floral dress, Colvert Kelly and pomellato London blue topaz ring and earrings. A very Colvert day.
> 
> View attachment 3498903
> View attachment 3498904



Gorgeous outfit PP, black and green look so nice together!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's a gloomy day. Never took the elevator before, stupid me,best spot to check the outfit[emoji23]
> Not exactly the best shoes to wear with this I reckon but my feet get cold in my slings now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498819



PQP you have such a cool style!!! Love it so much!! [emoji175]


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> I've been having problems getting to the forum. Missed so many of your ladies beautiful outfits. Finally was able to crawl in and post:
> My black airport jacket with Mimosa croc Constance Elan:
> View attachment 3498850
> 
> Actually switched to a bigger bag as I was about to go out:
> With Theory plaid pants and Vert Veronese B
> View attachment 3498851
> 
> Glad to be back again!



Wow HermesBB!!!  This outfit is fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisab68

Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



I'd love to see how you style these. Are they oversized?


----------



## Lisab68

ladysarah said:


> So funny! I saw the pink skirt for the jacket today in Bond Street. They only had giant sizes but the fabric & colour is the most beautiful I ve seen . X



Do you mean the skirt that goes with that beautiful pink jacket in that first pic that was posted by @ampavkinac?  Loving the look of that jacket. I assumed it was from an older collection. That would be great if that pink jacket is still to come.


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> A jacket from a few years back.  Two different looks depending on whether I do up the button. Works as a blazer for work or casually with jeans.



Looks fantastic smileygirl!!  What a great jacket!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> A jacket from a few years back.  Two different looks depending on whether I do up the button. Works as a blazer for work or casually with jeans.


Love the cut of this jacket on you, a clever buy!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Saturday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500679
> 
> Dh hates the shoes, but wait that they are bearable with the leather leggings [emoji23][emoji23]



Perfect outfit again, lifts the details of the cardigan plus these booties make it edgy. Beautiful bright red K as well, makes me want to let go of my blue box K for a vintage rouge H for a better pair with all the Chanel blacks.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> PQP you have such a cool style!!! Love it so much!! [emoji175]



Thank you dear Lisab68


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect outfit again, lifts the details of the cardigan plus these booties make it edgy. Beautiful bright red K as well, makes me want to let go of my blue box K for a vintage rouge H for a better pair with all the Chanel blacks.



Thank you PQP, it's rouge garance togo, I love it better with beiges than with black. For some reason there is some brownish undertones, that doesn't look perfect with blacks. Not that it doesn't go, but it's not perfect.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Lisab68 said:


> I'd love to see how you style these. Are they oversized?



Hi, I normally wear them with jeans or leggings. Hermes BB posted some enabling shots of both colours a while back. They're loose fitting but not oversized. [emoji16]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ari said:


> Saturday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500679
> 
> Dh hates the shoes, but wait that they are bearable with the leather leggings [emoji23][emoji23]



I love this outfit Ari. You look amazing, very cool and elegant at the same time. Love the necklaces and your K too, so well put together!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Saturday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500679
> 
> Dh hates the shoes, but wait that they are bearable with the leather leggings [emoji23][emoji23]



This is a perfect casual outfit Ari. See, that is leather worn tastefully. Men [emoji849]


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Saturday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500679
> 
> Dh hates the shoes, but wait that they are bearable with the leather leggings [emoji23][emoji23]



Wow! I like the shoes...the whole thing is [emoji1360]



ari said:


> Brave experiment, I like it with the Gucci shoes [emoji151]!
> You DD is so cute!



Thank you ari! [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

My Anne Fontaine SA had a cute pair of Chanel boots on yesterday, between her and Ari I think I want a pair Chanel rugged booties now. I'm not seeing any online that look just right. I'll keep looking. 

I bought this blouse at Anne Fontaine. It's beautiful on its own and I put my cruise jacket over it and it looked amazing. It has French cuff sleeves and the SA showed me how to wear it in a slightly undone manner that looked cool. It's coming in the mail so I don't have it to model yet. The photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## ailoveresale

Natalie j said:


> You look great and I love the brooch.
> Thanks to your enabling pics I picked up the heavy knit cardigan in grey as well. My lifestyle is pretty casual and I don't work in an office so I find that I get more use out of the knits than jackets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498908



I keep thinking about these... can you or HermesBB share the style code and price? And material? I have a grey Marc Jacobs cardigan that I have had for years now and is in need of a replacement, this grey one seems like a good fit!
Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ailoveresale said:


> I keep thinking about these... can you or HermesBB share the style code and price? And material? I have a grey Marc Jacobs cardigan that I have had for years now and is in need of a replacement, this grey one seems like a good fit!
> Thanks [emoji4]



Here's the tag. It's €3700. Not sure what it is in USD.


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> This is pure understated elegance. The Kelly is so nice with the jacket. Btw love your Mahoney chest of drawers in the back. No one seems to care much for antiques anymore, I do[emoji7]


Thank you for your very kind comment. It's a secretaire actually and we ve had it since the beginning of time. I use it as a home office and is funny because, years ago my mother wanted to sell it because it was 'impractical' since it was too small to fit a computer. Of course now, computers are tiny so it's too big.


----------



## ailoveresale

Natalie j said:


> Here's the tag. It's €3700. Not sure what it is in USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500962



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998



No, good idea to layer this when needed.


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998



Looks nice, and as its foldable, easy to put away,


----------



## Lisab68

So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic. 

This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501146
> 
> 
> Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501148
> View attachment 3501149
> 
> View attachment 3501150
> 
> View attachment 3501152
> 
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])



My hair is in a clip. No makeup.

Honest opinion: The blouse with the neck tied and the skirt look very nice. The plain blouse with the jacket looks nice too. Im on the fence about whether the blouse tied with the jacket looks like too much. I definitely don't like the blouse untied. The ties are too long, I don't know if that blouse is right for you. If you want to be able to wear it both tied or untied I'm not sure it's the best option because the ties are too long for your small frame when they are untied. I think you can do better and I'm sure it wasn't inexpensive.

Did you get the manolos in cognac? I have them in a 70 mm heel and I wear them so much, great choice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501146
> 
> 
> Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501148
> View attachment 3501149
> 
> View attachment 3501150
> 
> View attachment 3501152
> 
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])



I love the one before the last pic. Good shoes and everything [emoji7] must find the reference of these shoes ..
The first shirt is fine but I prefer the tie but not hanging long.


----------



## Baglover121

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501146
> 
> 
> Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501148
> View attachment 3501149
> 
> View attachment 3501150
> 
> View attachment 3501152
> 
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])



I like if with simple blouse.looks very elegant and with necklace , makeup and hair the overall look  can be very polished and chic, 

think the dolce blouse looks a bit too busy ,


----------



## Genie27

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I love the suit with the simpler blouse + necklace also. I'm 5'0 and similar frame as you, I think. The d&g is too much fabric on the sleeves and the long tie left loose doesn't draw the eye up. The bow is also very busy with the jacket. The necklace in pic one works better. 

The suit is so very beautiful and the shoes are gorgeous, I'd keep the rest simple. What bag are you planning on carrying?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> No, good idea to layer this when needed.





Baglover121 said:


> Looks nice, and as its foldable, easy to put away,



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## ailoveresale

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501146
> 
> 
> Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501148
> View attachment 3501149
> 
> View attachment 3501150
> 
> View attachment 3501152
> 
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])



That's awesome you have an event to wear that beautiful suit to! I agree with the others, since the tweed is already so distinctive, keep the top simple. Do you have something cream silk without a collar? Maybe with a v neck? I wonder if that would look more understated and feminine than a button down... but I'm not an expert like the other ladies here. [emoji12]
Love the shoes!


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I'm not an expert like the other ladies here


I'm not an expert either - I don't have any C RTW, but I like hanging out here and looking at all the pretty things. I have a C jacket on my lifetime wish list, but from the lovely ladies here I learned that a cardi would be more useful.


----------



## Lisab68

Natalie j said:


> Hi, I normally wear them with jeans or leggings. Hermes BB posted some enabling shots of both colours a while back. They're loose fitting but not oversized. [emoji16]



I remember  those pics. A sweater like this is totally my style. [emoji1]


----------



## Lisab68

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998



I think it looks good. And practical. [emoji106]


----------



## Lisab68

Thanks to all of you for your feedback. You confirmed how I feel. The blouse was pricey so I want to be sure I love it before I take the tag off!! I sort of think it borders on fantastic vs ridiculous!! 

The best option I have for bags is a black reissue. I've seen the suit styled with this bag so I think that'll be ok. Not perfect but ok for now. 

Here are the shoes. They have a block heel which I particularly love to balance the weight of the tweed.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your feedback. You confirmed how I feel. The blouse was pricey so I want to be sure I love it before I take the tag off!! I sort of think it borders on fantastic vs ridiculous!!
> 
> The best option I have for bags is a black reissue. I've seen the suit styled with this bag so I think that'll be ok. Not perfect but ok for now.
> 
> Here are the shoes. They have a block heel which I particularly love to balance the weight of the tweed.
> 
> View attachment 3501268



These are fabulous. I agree the block heel helps to balance the tweed and the a line skirt. Mine are B.B.'s and don't work as well.

I'm sorry. I hope we didn't squash your enthusiasm over the blouse. The suit is fabulous on you. Maybe wait until tomorrow when some of our European friends can give their opinions?

And yes I think the reissue will be perfect.


----------



## chowlover2

Lisab68 said:


> Thanks to all of you for your feedback. You confirmed how I feel. The blouse was pricey so I want to be sure I love it before I take the tag off!! I sort of think it borders on fantastic vs ridiculous!!
> 
> The best option I have for bags is a black reissue. I've seen the suit styled with this bag so I think that'll be ok. Not perfect but ok for now.
> 
> Here are the shoes. They have a block heel which I particularly love to balance the weight of the tweed.
> 
> View attachment 3501268


Perfect!


----------



## Lisab68

Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?


----------



## 911snowball

This one gets my vote!  Like the simplicity.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328



Yes I love that with your necklaces. It looks perfect.


----------



## ailoveresale

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328



Looks great! [emoji1360]


----------



## chowlover2

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328


Perfect!


----------



## gracekelly

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328


I like this one or the plain white one.  The tie blouse is pretty, but I don't it works with this jacket and it overwhelms your small frame.   I like both with the necklaces and that is always a Chanel look that I love.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998


Perfect for your trip.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Perfect for your trip.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328



It's true that a plain top ( maybe a cream colored) is fine. That's what I went for after trying out a lot of options.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not a jacket I wear often. It's S15. The color is not really flattering and it's mature looking in spite of the modern cut but I loved the style on gorgeous Lindsey Wixson. Some pics are so dangerous. I'm still looking out for the matching skirt though. If someone sees it, I'd be glad to [emoji101]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket I wear often. It's S15. The color is not really flattering and it's mature looking in spite of the modern cut but I loved the style on gorgeous Lindsey Wixson. Some pics are so dangerous. I'm still looking out for the matching skirt though. If someone sees it, I'd be glad to [emoji101]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501504



I love it PQP! I love beige on a blonde lady, I think it is very sophisticated! The boots give the outfit an young feel. 
I tried to cheer my Monday up with Chanel[emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	



The dresses is not flattering, nor practical but so pretty .
And to warm up a little I used my Chanel biker with a Chanel shawl.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yesterday I was ironing my Shawls- 21 and washed one H that the cleaners refused to take. Now I have all my shawls looking like new [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> It's true that a plain top ( maybe a cream colored) is fine. That's what I went for after trying out a lot of options.



I totally agree with PQP, cream simple top, without collar and buttons would look perfect.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I love it PQP! I love beige on a blonde lady, I think it is very sophisticated! The boots give the outfit an young feel.
> I tried to cheer my Monday up with Chanel[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501507
> 
> The dresses is not flattering, nor practical but so pretty .
> And to warm up a little I used my Chanel biker with a Chanel shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501508
> 
> Yesterday I was ironing my Shawls- 21 and washed one H that the cleaners refused to take. Now I have all my shawls looking like new [emoji1]


Thank you and good morning to you.
Quite a job on your scarves!
This dress is why we all fall for Chanel. The details and the crafting are superb. Did it come with this belt? I love Chanel cream with black on you. Don't get cold though !


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998


ailoveresale, I love it! I'll borrow your idea!


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> So ladies I have an event to wear my Chanel suit to. So now I need your advice. I got some new Manolo suede pumps to wear with my suit (love!!). You'll see those in every pic.
> 
> This pic is with a simple silk blouse and my necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501146
> 
> 
> Next is a Dolce and Gabana silk blouse my NM SA picked out for me (the choices in Chanel were not good.). I kind of love it bc I like the unexpected pairing of the lace with the tweed.  But I'm only 5'2" and it's a lot for my small frame.   Also the blouse has a tie neck. I have it 2 ways here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501148
> View attachment 3501149
> 
> View attachment 3501150
> 
> View attachment 3501152
> 
> 
> What do you think (please excuse hair in bun and no makeup--it's Sunday. [emoji51])



Lisa, I wouldn’t wear the jacket with a shirt with a collar. For me it interferes with the clean line of the neck. I’d wear this type of shirts with a blazer twith lapels. Maybe if you buttoned it up it would look better.

The D&G is beautiful, but the ties are too long. However I love the bow with the jacket.

The shoes and the bag are perfect!

Here I chose for you some blouses if you wish to consider.


https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/750908/m_i_h_jeans/esbaran-guipure-lace-top

this one might look great with the skirt. I agree that the lace looks intriguing with the tweed.


https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...rtrait/crocheted-lace-and-cotton-blend-blouse

this one similar but cheaper and without the long ties.


https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/733247/sonia_rykiel/ruffled-crepe-de-chine-blouse

this one is very appropriate for Chanel

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/749912/elizabeth_and_james/landon-chiffon-blouse

this one is nice and simple

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/708602/max_mara/loria-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse

This one is my favorite!

It is the US site so that you can order easily, if you chose something.
hope you enjoy your event!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you and good morning to you.
> Quite a job on your scarves!
> This dress is why we all fall for Chanel. The details and the crafting are superb. Did it come with this belt? I love Chanel cream with black on you. Don't get cold though !


Thank You Dear PQP! Good morning to you! I bought the belt from another boutique. Beatrix was offering a pearl belt, but it doesn't look good on me with this dress. 
today is going to be around 17 C, so I'll be fine! how is the weather there?


----------



## ari

Natalie j said:


> I love this outfit Ari. You look amazing, very cool and elegant at the same time. Love the necklaces and your K too, so well put together!


Thank You Natalie! you are too kind!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a perfect casual outfit Ari. See, that is leather worn tastefully. Men [emoji849]


Thank You PP! Haha! If I put pointy high heels and bustier top it will change the same leather pants in to something ...... else


ailoveresale said:


> Wow! I like the shoes...the whole thing is [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari! [emoji4]


Thank You ailoveresale1


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Anne Fontaine SA had a cute pair of Chanel boots on yesterday, between her and Ari I think I want a pair Chanel rugged booties now. I'm not seeing any online that look just right. I'll keep looking.
> 
> I bought this blouse at Anne Fontaine. It's beautiful on its own and I put my cruise jacket over it and it looked amazing. It has French cuff sleeves and the SA showed me how to wear it in a slightly undone manner that looked cool. It's coming in the mail so I don't have it to model yet. The photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 3500881



Love this blouse PP! I aslo bought 2 blouses that are too beautiful to wear under a jacket.
I got this one
https://www.annefontaine.com/acacia
and this one
I found some boots for you to consider:
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...eige-black.16B.G32181X48025C9329.cat.sho.html
these are nice, but my SA said that they are gone by now
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...undy-.16K.G32302Y50849C9451.cat.lace-ups.html
these are nice too.
and I love these
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...skin-black.16B.G32120X4801594305.cat.sho.html
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...fskin.16B.G32199Y50693C9394.cat.lace-ups.html I'm warming up for these as the snow is comming, but cat's decide if they are ugly or cute...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket I wear often. It's S15. The color is not really flattering and it's mature looking in spite of the modern cut but I loved the style on gorgeous Lindsey Wixson. Some pics are so dangerous. I'm still looking out for the matching skirt though. If someone sees it, I'd be glad to [emoji101]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501504





ari said:


> I love it PQP! I love beige on a blonde lady, I think it is very sophisticated! The boots give the outfit an young feel.
> I tried to cheer my Monday up with Chanel[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501507
> 
> The dresses is not flattering, nor practical but so pretty .
> And to warm up a little I used my Chanel biker with a Chanel shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501508
> 
> Yesterday I was ironing my Shawls- 21 and washed one H that the cleaners refused to take. Now I have all my shawls looking like new [emoji1]



You both looking stunning today. [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank You Natalie! you are too kind!
> 
> Thank You PP! Haha! If I put pointy high heels and bustier top it will change the same leather pants in to something ...... else
> 
> Thank You ailoveresale1
> 
> 
> Love this blouse PP! I aslo bought 2 blouses that are too beautiful to wear under a jacket.
> I got this one
> https://www.annefontaine.com/acacia
> and this one
> I found some boots for you to consider:
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...eige-black.16B.G32181X48025C9329.cat.sho.html
> these are nice, but my SA said that they are gone by now
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...undy-.16K.G32302Y50849C9451.cat.lace-ups.html
> these are nice too.
> and I love these
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...skin-black.16B.G32120X4801594305.cat.sho.html
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...fskin.16B.G32199Y50693C9394.cat.lace-ups.html I'm warming up for these as the snow is comming, but cat's decide if they are ugly or cute...



Thank you! I think I like the first and second pair of the boots. I want something with a good rubber sole. I always get so down when it starts to snow. Maybe Chanel booties will cheer me up. Not that I would wear them in a snow storm but afterward until it melts is always an issue with shoes.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I think I like the first and second pair of the boots. I want something with a good rubber sole. I always get so down when it starts to snow. Maybe Chanel booties will cheer me up. Not that I would wear them in a snow storm but afterward until it melts is always an issue with shoes.


Thank you PQP!
I know! it is so difficult to dress elegantly when it is snowing. It needs completely different king of clothes, although the SA in Chanel tried to convince me that these boots can be worn with elegant dresses!
like this
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...r-2016-17-pre-collection.16B.16B60.c.16B.html
this reminds me that i have to give my boots to the cobbler for rubber soles.


----------



## millivanilli

ari said:


> View attachment 3482162
> 
> Today is a bit more fall weather, so the cardi comes handy [emoji108] with satin pre fall pants.
> I'm off to store my summer jackets.. [emoji30]




that cardigan gave me goosebumps. I need it.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> I know! it is so difficult to dress elegantly when it is snowing. It needs completely different king of clothes, although the SA in Chanel tried to convince me that these boots can be worn with elegant dresses!
> like this
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...r-2016-17-pre-collection.16B.16B60.c.16B.html
> this reminds me that i have to give my boots to the cobbler for rubber soles.



My Anne Fontaine SA was wearing rubber soles booties, pretty Wolford stockings and a beautiful skirt and top. She looked great. Her booties were simple but rugged. Not quite combat looking boots. I think we can pull it off.


----------



## millivanilli

Lisab68 said:


> Ok ladies. I must admit to my guilty pleasure--The Real Housewives series'. I hope those of you in Europe don't even know what I'm referencing.
> 
> Anyway a character on the OC show had on the most beautiful sweater/jacket that I think is Chanel. The pics aren't great. The jacket is pink and black. I would give my right arm for this jacket--I have a thing for pink and black together. Any of you recognize it?
> 
> View attachment 3486105
> View attachment 3486106




hahaha you wish! Vicky am Tamra doing shopping for the book party of Heather. So, beeing Europe and clearly beeing guilty on beeing addicted to RHONY ans RHOOC I had the same moment as you have- I'd love to have that jacket too!


----------



## hermesBB

Lisab68 said:


> Ok. I think I've found something that works on my frame. This is just a simple Vince silk shell I have. What do you think?
> View attachment 3501326
> 
> View attachment 3501327
> 
> View attachment 3501328



I like these the best. The set itself stands out beautifully enough. The black shell is a perfect background. I have some Vince shell in nude, black etc as well. They work really well. 




Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket I wear often. It's S15. The color is not really flattering and it's mature looking in spite of the modern cut but I loved the style on gorgeous Lindsey Wixson. Some pics are so dangerous. I'm still looking out for the matching skirt though. If someone sees it, I'd be glad to [emoji101]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501504



I don't find it too maturing on you. I consider this style "serious", which is what I need for most of the occasions I go. I like gold on a blonde. Since it's quite fitted, maybe you can pair with cream wide-legged pants? BTW, love the hosiery with the nude booties. Are they Valentino? 




ari said:


> I love it PQP! I love beige on a blonde lady, I think it is very sophisticated! The boots give the outfit an young feel.
> I tried to cheer my Monday up with Chanel[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501507
> 
> The dresses is not flattering, nor practical but so pretty .
> And to warm up a little I used my Chanel biker with a Chanel shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501508
> 
> Yesterday I was ironing my Shawls- 21 and washed one H that the cleaners refused to take. Now I have all my shawls looking like new [emoji1]



Love everything! the cardigan, the sporty booties, the dress and the biker jacket. The dress goes well with the biker jacket.


----------



## hermesBB

Some mix and match here:
Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots. 


Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details



Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator 



The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:


----------



## smileygirl

I think this looks really good on you pourquoipas!


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Stunning!. Is that the Shanghai waldorf lol


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> Stunning!. Is that the Shanghai waldorf lol



Thanks smileygirl! Yep, traveling to SH again!


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> Thanks smileygirl! Yep, traveling to SH again!



I just landed in Shanghai too but unfortunately couldn't get a room there!. Have a good trip!


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Your outfits are incredible. I am in awe.


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> I just landed in Shanghai too but unfortunately couldn't get a room there!. Have a good trip!



Sorry to hear that! Did u try booking through Hilton's own website or App? I found that more convenient.


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Gorgeous looks HermesBB! This bathrobe is fantastic with the boots! They look great on you and the gold belt is just the right blink!
The second coat- I wouldn't have imagined that it looked so nice! It looked totally boring in the boutique. I love this conservative outfits on young ladies, totally different vibe from everything around! 
The black jacket with that brooch is amazingly cool!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Your outfits are incredible. I am in awe.



Thank you PbP! You are too kind! 
This is the maiden voyage for the OTK boots but other than that everything else have been posted before I believe. Since I am on business trip, I am sticking with black and white most of the time.


----------



## luckylove

Lisab68 said:


> Do you mean the skirt that goes with that beautiful pink jacket in that first pic that was posted by @ampavkinac?  Loving the look of that jacket. I assumed it was from an older collection. That would be great if that pink jacket is still to come.



The gorgeous pink jacket is from an older collection unfortunately...


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> Gorgeous looks HermesBB! This bathrobe is fantastic with the boots! They look great on you and the gold belt is just the right blink!
> The second coat- I wouldn't have imagined that it looked so nice! It looked totally boring in the boutique. I love this conservative outfits on young ladies, totally different vibe from everything around!
> The black jacket with that brooch is amazingly cool!



Thank you ari! As you said the second coat was totally boring when the SA first brought it out, but it looked surprisingly nice putting on. DH is one who had the good eyes to pick it out. 

I'm dressed conservatively for most of this type of overseas trips! Allows me to appear more authoritative ;p

I do not like to bring too many accessories, so I try to mix and match everything.


----------



## ampavlinac

ari said:


> Yes, if you work in a fashion field and you are under 20. It looks like they stole their mother jackets and just put it over whatever they were wearing that day.  Than again if you are in the fashion field wouldn't like to do something different than what has been already [emoji736].
> For me my Chanel jackets came later in life when I was able to make more money. My professional life affected the way I dress. Even on weekends. I personally wouldn't like to see my doctor, banker, any politician .... dressed like that.


That is true. My husband and I are artists/musicians so I don't really worry about looking 'professional' per say, and so I guess that thought never crosses my mind. 
But I'm not sure I agree that has to be an under 20 thing, I see some pretty sweet looking older women in street fashion blogs rocking some really unique looks.



Pourquoipas said:


> Basically I'd sport like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500197


OMG.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Love all of your looks. Everything is well thought and put together without being obvious matches. The airline coat is cute, I was very tempted to buy it but I thought I'd use it less so I said no. The boots are super.  I would certainly earn to many comments about those. People here already freak out when I wear pink shoes.
The black jacket is uplifted with the skirt and brooch, very inspiring!
Thanks for your compliment. The boots are Valentino but the hosiery is Kunert. I'm always hunting down fantasy stockings and keep them until a matching outfit comes up. Quite often I buy shoes and accessories before I chose the clothes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Looking back is there a jacket, coat or dress from the last decade you ladies really regret to have passed?  I started late to Chanel so I have quite a list. 
This one is quite spectacular, styled in a more dressed up way I could see it on Ari and HermesBB


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Looking back is there a jacket, coat or dress from the last decade you ladies really regret to have passed?  I started late to Chanel so I have quite a list.
> This one is quite spectacular, styled in a more dressed up way I could see it on Ari and HermesBB
> View attachment 3501832



So many!!! 
These two jackets, 


This coat, it was not heavy and exactly what I was looking for, but I bought a dress instead, which I sadly don't wear that often,


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Sooooooooo love them all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## zaraha

ailoveresale said:


> Planning out my outfits for my trip. Do you think it will look odd if I just throw this rain parka over my airline jacket when I have to go outside? The parka folds up into a small pouch that I can carry in my purse.
> View attachment 3500997
> 
> View attachment 3500998



Love this too [emoji173]️ I also want to steal your idea,  where can I find a foldable parka?  If you don't mind sharing where you bought yours plz? [emoji6]


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



Every outfit  is prettier than the  other! Perfect and easy to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775


Great outfits!  I tried brooches on the LBJ and it wasn't working with what I have, but your dragonfly is just perfect!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> ailoveresale, I love it! I'll borrow your idea!



I'm glad it has your stamp of approval! [emoji5]


----------



## ailoveresale

zaraha said:


> Love this too [emoji173]️ I also want to steal your idea,  where can I find a foldable parka?  If you don't mind sharing where you bought yours plz? [emoji6]



Thank you! I got mine from uniqlo - I don't see the long version that I have on their website but here is the short version:
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/product/womens-lightweight-packable-hooded-jacket-163332.html

I also have some of their down vests and coats that I fold up and carry sometimes too!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you for the direction on your fabulous patent Valentino boots, Pourquoipas!  I hunted them down online today and purchased. Can't wait to get them!  They give the beige outfit such a special look.  So fresh and modern.  And they look really comfortable too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Thank you for the direction on your fabulous patent Valentino boots, Pourquoipas!  I hunted them down online today and purchased. Can't wait to get them!  They give the beige outfit such a special look.  So fresh and modern.  And they look really comfortable too!



I can walk miles in them, good buy! I'm considering an extra black suede pair.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> So many!!!
> These two jackets,
> View attachment 3502203
> 
> This coat, it was not heavy and exactly what I was looking for, but I bought a dress instead, which I sadly don't wear that often,
> 
> View attachment 3502204



Yes this coat is gorgeous. The jackets are a little to 80' for me. Some things of the past might be better forgotten?!


----------



## smileygirl

Baglover121 said:


> So many!!!
> These two jackets,
> View attachment 3502203
> 
> This coat, it was not heavy and exactly what I was looking for, but I bought a dress instead, which I sadly don't wear that often,
> 
> View attachment 3502204



If it makes you feel any better, I bought this coat but hardly wear it!. Don't know how to style it!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Love all of your looks. Everything is well thought and put together without being obvious matches. The airline coat is cute, I was very tempted to buy it but I thought I'd use it less so I said no. The boots are super.  I would certainly earn to many comments about those. People here already freak out when I wear pink shoes.
> The black jacket is uplifted with the skirt and brooch, very inspiring!
> Thanks for your compliment. The boots are Valentino but the hosiery is Kunert. I'm always hunting down fantasy stockings and keep them until a matching outfit comes up. Quite often I buy shoes and accessories before I chose the clothes.



I try to pack as light as possible. So many items need to be repeatedly used.

I love your Valentinos! I was looking for the exact pair but they ran out of my size. I end up getting the nude suede version instead. They are really comfortable too. 

I also like how you pair the hosiery. They add some surprise to the outfit. I met a gorgeous lady today. Although she wears very conservative suite but very pretty black patterned hosiery. It looks so well put together on her. I so wanted to try something like yours and hers but DH thinks it is too sexy. [emoji33] For now I will just have to admire your eye candy. 




Pourquoipas said:


> Looking back is there a jacket, coat or dress from the last decade you ladies really regret to have passed?  I started late to Chanel so I have quite a list.



There were so many....




The list just goes on and on... 




zaraha said:


> Sooooooooo love them all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you zaraha!



Baglover121 said:


> Every outfit  is prettier than the  other! Perfect and easy to wear.



Thanks Baglover121!



gracekelly said:


> Great outfits!  I tried brooches on the LBJ and it wasn't working with what I have, but your dragonfly is just perfect!



Thank you gracekelly!  The dragonfly does stands out well against all black jackets but not those with patterns.


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I bought this coat but hardly wear it!. Don't know how to style it!



Oh! I'm still kicking myself for not buying it, why not try wearing it with silk cream shirt and leather skirt, or grey turtleneck with black/dark grey jeans?  

I tried compensating by getting a burgundy coat from the supermarket collection, but it doesn't feel as special or luxurious as the Chanel Bombay one,  have worn it just a handful of times.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I try to pack as light as possible. So many items need to be repeatedly used.
> 
> I love your Valentinos! I was looking for the exact pair but they ran out of my size. I end up getting the nude suede version instead. They are really comfortable too.
> 
> I also like how you pair the hosiery. They add some surprise to the outfit. I met a gorgeous lady today. Although she wears very conservative suite but very pretty black patterned hosiery. It looks so well put together on her. I so wanted to try something like yours and hers but DH thinks it is too sexy. [emoji33] For now I will just have to admire your eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were so many....
> View attachment 3502518
> 
> View attachment 3502519
> 
> The list just goes on and on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you zaraha!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Baglover121!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you gracekelly!  The dragonfly does stands out well against all black jackets but not those with patterns.



I like the jackets you own, they look much nicer on you than those you regret. These are quite flashy.
I bought some thick fantasy colored stockings today for my outfits. I'm sure they don't look  sexy, fun to wear with tweeds and hopefully with my new rough booties


----------



## ailoveresale

Wearing my black airline jacket today with black equipment shirt and theory pants


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. I just got home and I'm catching up  I love the boots stockings and jacket photos today.

I wanted to show you guys this Anne Fontaine blouse that I bought because I think it's truly spectacular. Here it is with the cruise jacket. It is poly so it's delicate wash hang dry. The Amex app has a $60 off coupon that you can use until 11/9. I go to Anne Fontaine a lot because I like the girls who work there but lately it's been hard to find something I like. This jumped out.


----------



## ailoveresale

Found this pic of Julianne Moore in the black airline jacket:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Found this pic of Julianne Moore in the black airline jacket:
> View attachment 3503282



She's fabulous. Is it a sequined skirt?


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Lisa, I wouldn’t wear the jacket with a shirt with a collar. For me it interferes with the clean line of the neck. I’d wear this type of shirts with a blazer twith lapels. Maybe if you buttoned it up it would look better.
> 
> The D&G is beautiful, but the ties are too long. However I love the bow with the jacket.
> 
> The shoes and the bag are perfect!
> 
> Here I chose for you some blouses if you wish to consider.
> 
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/750908/m_i_h_jeans/esbaran-guipure-lace-top
> 
> this one might look great with the skirt. I agree that the lace looks intriguing with the tweed.
> 
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...rtrait/crocheted-lace-and-cotton-blend-blouse
> 
> this one similar but cheaper and without the long ties.
> 
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/733247/sonia_rykiel/ruffled-crepe-de-chine-blouse
> 
> this one is very appropriate for Chanel
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/749912/elizabeth_and_james/landon-chiffon-blouse
> 
> this one is nice and simple
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/708602/max_mara/loria-silk-crepe-de-chine-blouse
> 
> This one is my favorite!
> 
> It is the US site so that you can order easily, if you chose something.
> hope you enjoy your event!



Thank you Ari!!!  So helpful!!  My usual style is quite casual so it has been particularly hand for me to get this new look right!!  I'm really looking forward to wearing my jacket with jeans. [emoji12]

I'm going to order a couple of those blouses and see how they look. I'll let you all know. 

And thanks to all of you for your kind feedback. Xo


----------



## 911snowball

When Ari posted the links to Net-A-Porter on the blouse suggestions, I checked them out. I ordered the Max Mara and it arrived today. It is beautiful.  It is simple but it the way it drapes is special. It will be perfect for the office.  Thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

911snowball said:


> When Ari posted the links to Net-A-Porter on the blouse suggestions, I checked them out. I ordered the Max Mara and it arrived today. It is beautiful.  It is simple but it the way it drapes is special. It will be perfect for the office.  Thank you!



Does it wrinkle when you grab a handful? I get so annoyed when I get dressed, look sharp and 30 min commute later arrive at office rumpled.

Thanks for any review


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> I know! it is so difficult to dress elegantly when it is snowing. It needs completely different king of clothes, although the SA in Chanel tried to convince me that these boots can be worn with elegant dresses!
> like this
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...r-2016-17-pre-collection.16B.16B60.c.16B.html
> this reminds me that i have to give my boots to the cobbler for rubber soles.



I think that's a look very few people can pull off. [emoji12]


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> I love it PQP! I love beige on a blonde lady, I think it is very sophisticated! The boots give the outfit an young feel.
> I tried to cheer my Monday up with Chanel[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501507
> 
> The dresses is not flattering, nor practical but so pretty .
> And to warm up a little I used my Chanel biker with a Chanel shawl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501508
> 
> Yesterday I was ironing my Shawls- 21 and washed one H that the cleaners refused to take. Now I have all my shawls looking like new [emoji1]



Ari I love this with the jacket and scarf. Adds some really nice edge to your dress. [emoji7]


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket I wear often. It's S15. The color is not really flattering and it's mature looking in spite of the modern cut but I loved the style on gorgeous Lindsey Wixson. Some pics are so dangerous. I'm still looking out for the matching skirt though. If someone sees it, I'd be glad to [emoji101]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501504



PQP I think this looks really pretty and the boots make it look young.


----------



## Lisab68

millivanilli said:


> hahaha you wish! Vicky am Tamra doing shopping for the book party of Heather. So, beeing Europe and clearly beeing guilty on beeing addicted to RHONY ans RHOOC I had the same moment as you have- I'd love to have that jacket too!



I actually asked a fashion blogger about that jacket and it's some brand that partnered with Vicki for a line of clothing. I ordered the jacket and in person it was UGLY!!  And so not Chanel. 

Was hoping it would be a little more like this jacket.


----------



## Lisab68

hermesBB said:


> Some mix and match here:
> Here is the "bath robe" IRL with Chanel coin belt and Chanel OTK boots.
> View attachment 3501762
> 
> Close up of the boots: they are sort of metallic white with chain details
> View attachment 3501763
> 
> 
> Chanel coat with burgundy LV pumps, etoupe Kelly 28 gold HW and gold CDC in ficelle gator
> View attachment 3501764
> 
> 
> The third outfit is the 16LBJ with diamond dragonfly brooch, navy Chanel dress inside and the same accessories:
> View attachment 3501775



So fabulous I almost passed out!!  I mean wow!!!!! [emoji177]


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the jackets you own, they look much nicer on you than those you regret. These are quite flashy.
> I bought some thick fantasy colored stockings today for my outfits. I'm sure they don't look  sexy, fun to wear with tweeds and hopefully with my new rough booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503019



Per usual I'm drooling over your shoes. Details on those fabulous booties please.


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I just got home and I'm catching up  I love the boots stockings and jacket photos today.
> 
> I wanted to show you guys this Anne Fontaine blouse that I bought because I think it's truly spectacular. Here it is with the cruise jacket. It is poly so it's delicate wash hang dry. The Amex app has a $60 off coupon that you can use until 11/9. I go to Anne Fontaine a lot because I like the girls who work there but lately it's been hard to find something I like. This jumped out.
> 
> View attachment 3503240
> View attachment 3503241
> View attachment 3503242



Love this on you PBP!!


----------



## Lisab68

911snowball said:


> When Ari posted the links to Net-A-Porter on the blouse suggestions, I checked them out. I ordered the Max Mara and it arrived today. It is beautiful.  It is simple but it the way it drapes is special. It will be perfect for the office.  Thank you!



I ordered the Max Mara and the Sonya Rykiel. Can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing my black airline jacket today with black equipment shirt and theory pants
> 
> View attachment 3503186





ailoveresale said:


> Found this pic of Julianne Moore in the black airline jacket:
> View attachment 3503282



I like both ways to style it. It's beautiful!


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> I ordered the Max Mara and the Sonya Rykiel. Can't wait for them to arrive!!



Wow I'm so happy I helped! Please post pictures!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the jackets you own, they look much nicer on you than those you regret. These are quite flashy.
> I bought some thick fantasy colored stockings today for my outfits. I'm sure they don't look  sexy, fun to wear with tweeds and hopefully with my new rough booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503019


I love how these stockings look on you and with the boots! 


ailoveresale said:


> Wearing my black airline jacket today with black equipment shirt and theory pants
> 
> View attachment 3503186


Great look ailoveresale! Love the black with the greenish pants! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I just got home and I'm catching up  I love the boots stockings and jacket photos today.
> 
> I wanted to show you guys this Anne Fontaine blouse that I bought because I think it's truly spectacular. Here it is with the cruise jacket. It is poly so it's delicate wash hang dry. The Amex app has a $60 off coupon that you can use until 11/9. I go to Anne Fontaine a lot because I like the girls who work there but lately it's been hard to find something I like. This jumped out.
> 
> View attachment 3503240
> View attachment 3503241
> View attachment 3503242


Gorgeous blouse PP, love the longer length! It is very pretty and so useful for skinnies [emoji28]
I also wore yesterday AF shirt the DH picked for me. I prefer silk as they fall better, but this one is quite special and can be washed in the washing machine [emoji12]




ailoveresale said:


> Found this pic of Julianne Moore in the black airline jacket:
> View attachment 3503282


It looks great on her! 


Lisab68 said:


> Thank you Ari!!!  So helpful!!  My usual style is quite casual so it has been particularly hand for me to get this new look right!!  I'm really looking forward to wearing my jacket with jeans. [emoji12]
> 
> I'm going to order a couple of those blouses and see how they look. I'll let you all know.
> 
> And thanks to all of you for your kind feedback. Xo


I'm very happy!


911snowball said:


> When Ari posted the links to Net-A-Porter on the blouse suggestions, I checked them out. I ordered the Max Mara and it arrived today. It is beautiful.  It is simple but it the way it drapes is special. It will be perfect for the office.  Thank you!


I'm really very happy that you liked it, I think it is simple and elegant!


doloresmia said:


> Does it wrinkle when you grab a handful? I get so annoyed when I get dressed, look sharp and 30 min commute later arrive at office rumpled.
> 
> Thanks for any review


I didn't think silk wrinkles that much. 


Lisab68 said:


> Ari I love this with the jacket and scarf. Adds some really nice edge to your dress. [emoji7]



Thank you Lisa!


----------



## ari

Time for a coat.


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> I ordered the Max Mara and the Sonya Rykiel. Can't wait for them to arrive!!



Great choices. They are both simple but elegant. Ari is so good at finding just the right blouses. 



ari said:


> I love how these stockings look on you and with the boots!
> 
> Great look ailoveresale! Love the black with the greenish pants!
> 
> Gorgeous blouse PP, love the longer length! It is very pretty and so useful for skinnies [emoji28]
> I also wore yesterday AF shirt the DH picked for me. I prefer silk as they fall better, but this one is quite special and can be washed in the washing machine [emoji12]
> View attachment 3503509
> 
> 
> It looks great on her!
> 
> I'm very happy!
> 
> I'm really very happy that you liked it, I think it is simple and elegant!
> 
> I didn't think silk wrinkles that much.
> 
> 
> Thank you Lisa!





ari said:


> View attachment 3503511
> 
> Time for a coat.




Ari I love your blouse. And the coat looks perfect the way you styled it.


----------



## ari

I'll just drop this picture here


----------



## ari

That Jacket


----------



## ari

The blouse


----------



## ari

different looks


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> different looks



Love them all. Thanks for sharing photos. I was considering the beige jacket if it went on sale but I have to be good. I bought enough.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. I just got home and I'm catching up  I love the boots stockings and jacket photos today.
> 
> I wanted to show you guys this Anne Fontaine blouse that I bought because I think it's truly spectacular. Here it is with the cruise jacket. It is poly so it's delicate wash hang dry. The Amex app has a $60 off coupon that you can use until 11/9. I go to Anne Fontaine a lot because I like the girls who work there but lately it's been hard to find something I like. This jumped out.
> 
> View attachment 3503240
> View attachment 3503241
> View attachment 3503242


Looks beautiful PBP, really love it with jacket, 



ari said:


> View attachment 3503511
> 
> Time for a coat.



Love it Ari, you wear it so well,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> That Jacket



My sister bought this jacket, and have worn it loads already, she loves it, 

I did try these trousers in blush [emoji38], they made me want to cry, most unflattering pair I've  ever tried on,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I'll just drop this picture here



Actually they had this jacket in my boutique, tried it on it looked awful on me. To busy.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> My sister bought this jacket, and have worn it loads already, she loves it,
> 
> I did try these trousers in blush [emoji38], they made me want to cry, most unflattering pair I've  ever tried on,



Oh gosh. It's not you. It's the pants. Hugs.

Thank you about the blouse.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> That Jacket



Don't like it , looks a bit like pajamas?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> different looks



Beautiful women, not sure about the clothes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3503511
> 
> Time for a coat.



Great look again, I hope my perfect coat will come one day..


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love them all. Thanks for sharing photos. I was considering the beige jacket if it went on sale but I have to be good. I bought enough.


PP, I found my boots on the Chanel site
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...black.16B.G32182Y5064994305.cat.lace-ups.html
i don't know how i missed them the first time. You'll need additional soles for the snow. they run a bit big.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PP, I found my boots on the Chanel site
> http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...black.16B.G32182Y5064994305.cat.lace-ups.html
> i don't know how i missed them the first time. You'll need additional soles for the snow. they run a bit big.



I saw these at my store a while back. They are adorable. They are perfect for you.I might have to wait until next year for more boots. I bought a new Kelly this week and my vacation is coming soon. [emoji51]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today's tweed[emoji13]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's tweed[emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503751



Great outfit. I like the skirt and jacket together.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Per usual I'm drooling over your shoes. Details on those fabulous booties please.






Here you go, good winter boot IMO


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3503764
> 
> 
> Here you go, good winter boot IMO



I saw these at the store and thought they were really cute. I got these but I'm not sure they will be as good with skirts


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's tweed[emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503751



I adore this suit on you! The boots look perfect with it, the stockings add interesting vibe!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great choices. They are both simple but elegant. Ari is so good at finding just the right blouses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ari I love your blouse. And the coat looks perfect the way you styled it.





Baglover121 said:


> Looks beautiful PBP, really love it with jacket,
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Ari, you wear it so well,





Baglover121 said:


> My sister bought this jacket, and have worn it loads already, she loves it,
> 
> I did try these trousers in blush [emoji38], they made me want to cry, most unflattering pair I've  ever tried on,



Thank you Baglover and PP! 
I have the black pants , totally agree the cut is so strange. Very fitted around the hips, and I don't have hips! I haven't worn them yet.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw these at the store and thought they were really cute. I got these but I'm not sure they will be as good with skirts



I like this boots, the longer shaft should look good on the legs.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw these at the store and thought they were really cute. I got these but I'm not sure they will be as good with skirts



Agree with Ari, these are good on legs as they are fitted above the ankle. Maybe even better than mine. Can't wait to see. Congrats for your AF blouse!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I like this boots, the longer shaft should look good on the legs.





Pourquoipas said:


> Agree with Ari, these are good on legs as they are fitted above the ankle. Maybe even better than mine. Can't wait to see. Congrats for your AF blouse!



Hmmm.. ok I'll try the boots with a skirt. I think your boots are great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I adore this suit on you! The boots look perfect with it, the stockings add interesting vibe!



Thank you[emoji255]. Love the suit we got and these boots are sturdy, just what you need to bring me through the next months. I put a big fluffy sole inside so luckily no cold feet soon.


----------



## Coco.lover

I need help I just bought the black paris rome jacket in a 48 the only size left and I am size 44. I got it at saks. DO you think if I take it to Chanel they will be able to adjust perfectly for me? I want the jacket to be PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Baglover121

Coco.lover said:


> I need help I just bought the black paris rome jacket in a 48 the only size left and I am size 44. I got it at saks. DO you think if I take it to Chanel they will be able to adjust perfectly for me? I want the jacket to be PERFECT!!!!



Chanel jackets can be adjusted/taken in, the panels make this very easy, 
My mother buys 44, better fit for shoulders and arms, but she always needs the waist to be taken in an inch or two,


----------



## gracekelly

My rule of thumb currently is that if the shoulders fit, then just alter the rest.  The one exception  I have to that is pocket placement.  If the jacket is more than 2 sizes too big, the pockets could hit you in the wrong place.  Been there and after alteration, even the dept manager said I shouldn't take it.


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Wow I'm so happy I helped! Please post pictures!



Of course. Your advice is like gold Ari. Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> I love how these stockings look on you and with the boots!
> 
> Great look ailoveresale! Love the black with the greenish pants!
> 
> Gorgeous blouse PP, love the longer length! It is very pretty and so useful for skinnies [emoji28]
> I also wore yesterday AF shirt the DH picked for me. I prefer silk as they fall better, but this one is quite special and can be washed in the washing machine [emoji12]
> View attachment 3503509
> 
> 
> It looks great on her!
> 
> I'm very happy!
> 
> I'm really very happy that you liked it, I think it is simple and elegant!
> 
> I didn't think silk wrinkles that much.
> 
> 
> Thank you Lisa!



Love this shirt on you Ari. Now I want it!!  Glad to hear you ladies like these shirts even though they are not silk.


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3503764
> 
> 
> Here you go, good winter boot IMO



Please forgive my ignorance. Chanel?


----------



## 911snowball

doloresmia said:


> Does it wrinkle when you grab a handful? I get so annoyed when I get dressed, look sharp and 30 min commute later arrive at office rumpled.
> 
> Thanks for any review


It arrived folded (well packaged with tissue). It had a wrinkle or two but when I put it on a hangar, the wrinkles fell out within an hour.  I did grab the material for you and it did result in a bit of creasing however it quickly disappeared.  However, if this is of concern maybe continue to look for a blended fabric to avoid this.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Please forgive my ignorance. Chanel?



Yes sorry there are 2 CC on the outer side of each boot as well.


----------



## doloresmia

911snowball said:


> It arrived folded (well packaged with tissue). It had a wrinkle or two but when I put it on a hangar, the wrinkles fell out within an hour.  I did grab the material for you and it did result in a bit of creasing however it quickly disappeared.  However, if this is of concern maybe continue to look for a blended fabric to avoid this.



Thanks so much!


----------



## ari

Good morning! Trying a little more relaxed office outfit, no meetings today t


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Good morning! Trying a little more relaxed office outfit, no meetings today t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504523



It looks cozy and beautiful. I love that dress on you.


----------



## ari

interesting jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Good morning! Trying a little more relaxed office outfit, no meetings today t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504523



Cozy and great looks, what else could you wish for ?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks cozy and beautiful. I love that dress on you.





Pourquoipas said:


> Cozy and great looks, what else could you wish for ?


Thank you dear Ladies!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> interesting jacket



The one on the left needs the jacket with the cage for her phone. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one on the left needs the jacket with the cage for her phone. [emoji23]



I was thinking the same thing!! [emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504638



Beautiful jacket! I think you'll like the epaulettes. [emoji6]. My SA suggested removing them after the whole military look goes out of vogue, but I feel like it keeps coming back every year!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful jacket! I think you'll like the epaulettes. [emoji6]. My SA suggested removing them after the whole military look goes out of vogue, but I feel like it keeps coming back every year!



Thank you. I agree with you. I think the military look has really become a classic and doesn't really go out of style. It's funny how the SAs talk about what's in style when what we are really seeking is good investment pieces that last a lifetime.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504638



PP this is my favorite jacket ever! It looks great with the straps, you can wear both ways, it doesn't take away its beauty!
I was complaining to PQP about the short fall just today! I didn't have chance to wear my jackets.
I think I have latelife crisis[emoji28][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PP this is my favorite jacket ever! It looks great with the straps, you can wear both ways, it doesn't take away its beauty!
> I was complaining to PQP about the short fall just today! I didn't have chance to wear my jackets.
> I think I have latelife crisis[emoji28][emoji23][emoji23]



Thank you. I'm glad I splurged on this one. Not sure I can splurge on the new cruise one though. And you definitely have to be careful not to get it dirty.



ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.
> View attachment 3504775



Cute outfit! Very contemporary and fun.  Do you have a day off?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'm glad I splurged on this one. Not sure I can splurge on the new cruise one though. And you definitely have to be careful not to get it dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! Very contemporary and fun.  Do you have a day off?



The Salzburg jacket is timeless, a collectors piece. You know I'm not the biggest fan of the Cuba one but I don't think it's going to be the same type of timeless piece. You are lucky to have one!
Thank you [emoji5]. I am at a conference so I can relax a bit. [emoji1360]


----------



## Pourquoipas

C





ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.
> View attachment 3504775


cool combo, love It!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504638



Best details ever!
You know I'd love this one.
Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4] 

Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PP this is my favorite jacket ever! It looks great with the straps, you can wear both ways, it doesn't take away its beauty!
> I was complaining to PQP about the short fall just today! I didn't have chance to wear my jackets.
> I think I have latelife crisis[emoji28][emoji23][emoji23]



I like our weather now, close to freezing point mornings and milder afternoons. I wear all my tweeds daily and if ever I need to walk outside early I use my wrap coat or a scarf.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917



I love it! It looks great on you. I have to say that I'm loving wearing mine with the tabs. It's much better than open. But either is nice. So funny that we wore the same one on the same day.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love it! It looks great on you. I have to say that I'm loving wearing mine with the tabs. It's much better than open. But either is nice. So funny that we wore the same one on the same day.



Yes got it delivered this afternoon and rushed home to put it on. I might need to get up early now to get all the tabs closed [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Going out for the day with the hubs


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3504972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for the day with the hubs



There is so much casual elegance in a Chanel cardigan, just what you need to wear when meeting friends, enjoy!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3504972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for the day with the hubs



Such a lovely cardigan. Great outfit.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917


Wow!  what an interesting version of the jacket!  Really like it!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> There is so much casual elegance in a Chanel cardigan, just what you need to wear when meeting friends, enjoy!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a lovely cardigan. Great outfit.



Thanks!  Finally cooled off enough to wear something over a tee.  I was all set to leave and something came up to delay us.  Arrrgh!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks cozy and beautiful. I love that dress on you.


Great relaxed look for the office.  No stress with this outfit


ari said:


> interesting jacket


Reminds me of an old ad for a very small car so I will paraphrase it  "where's the rest of your jacket, toots?"


ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.
> View attachment 3504775


Have fun at the conference.  You look very comfy.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504638


One of my most favorite jackets and it looks great with or without the straps.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Wow!  what an interesting version of the jacket!  Really like it!





gracekelly said:


> Great relaxed look for the office.  No stress with this outfit
> 
> Reminds me of an old ad for a very small car so I will paraphrase it  "where's the rest of your jacket, toots?"
> 
> Have fun at the conference.  You look very comfy.



Thank you for your kind comments 

My granny would have said : dear kid beware of pyelonephritis!! Gives me goosebumps this cropped look.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your kind comments
> 
> My granny would have said : dear kid beware of pyelonephritis!! Gives me goosebumps this cropped look.


It is ridiculous worn like this and i am sure that was not the original intention and KL has done many cropped jackets over the years.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Good style


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Good style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505098


Very easy and elegant.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Good morning! Trying a little more relaxed office outfit, no meetings today t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504523



 This looks perfect, the dress is a great staple that works with loads of jackets/coats 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It went straight from summer to winter here. We only had like 2 weeks of fall. Im wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps for the first time today. I decided to embrace the details. I even had the epaulets put back on my airport jacket [emoji15] midlife crisis [emoji23]
> 
> One of my favourite Chanel pieces ever!
> 
> View attachment 3504638





ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.
> View attachment 3504775



Love this! I'm casual dresser to so this is totally up my street, 


Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917



Wowzer this combination  is stunning, have you tried if with wool trousers? 



gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3504972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for the day with the hubs



Very chic, 
I have this in cream and navy, one of my best buys, now only if they produce if in navy and red trim, [emoji1317]


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Very chic,
> I have this in cream and navy, one of my best buys, now only if they produce if in navy and red trim, [emoji1317]


Mine is cream and navy.  Even my husband was fooled and thought it was black.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> This looks perfect, the dress is a great staple that works with loads of jackets/coats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! I'm casual dresser to so this is totally up my street,
> 
> 
> Wowzer this combination  is stunning, have you tried if with wool trousers?
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic,
> I have this in cream and navy, one of my best buys, now only if they produce if in navy and red trim, [emoji1317]



I tried it with my sole pair of Gucci wool silk black trousers, very androgynous, cool.
What color would you suggest, grey?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Good style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505098



This is a great look


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Mine is cream and navy.  Even my husband was fooled and thought it was black.



It looks black! 



Pourquoipas said:


> I tried it with my sole pair of Gucci wool silk black trousers, very androgynous, cool.
> What color would you suggest, grey?



Androgynous is good! 

In the Salzburg show they've showed this jacket but with a different trim , in dark grey wide leg trousers, looked gorgeous,


----------



## CoastalCouture

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/page-519#post-30705780

Please post a pic of your jacket when you get it back.  I would also need a shoulder alteration and am not so sure how it would turn out.


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> It is ridiculous worn like this and i am sure that was not the original intention and KL has done many cropped jackets over the years.



I think the majority of the new wave Chanel muses and models look ridiculous wearing these jackets, 
I know the purpose is to attract the younger generation, but I don't think many young girls can afford Chanel RTW, which I think really defies the whole purpose, 

St Vincent, sienna Miller, alexa Chung, they all look horrible wearing Chanel, it's just try too hard to look trendy and cool they end up failing miserably!


----------



## Keren16

Baglover121 said:


> I think the majority of the new wave Chanel muses and models look ridiculous wearing these jackets,
> I know the purpose is to attract the younger generation, but I don't think many young girls can afford Chanel RTW, which I think really defies the whole purpose,
> 
> St Vincent, sienna Miller, alexa Chung, they all look horrible wearing Chanel, it's just try too hard to look trendy and cool they end up failing miserably!



That's what turned me off to Chanel 
I considered it a chic, classic line
As you noted, I don't think the price of their RTW is in line with their target market


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes sorry there are 2 CC on the outer side of each boot as well.



Thanks!!  Now I see them!!  My eyes are getting so bad with age--can't see anything small without my reading glasses. [emoji23]


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Good morning! Trying a little more relaxed office outfit, no meetings today t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504523



Great outfit Ari!!  And your red Kelly. TDF!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The one on the left needs the jacket with the cage for her phone. [emoji23]



I thought the exact same thing. Isn't that Kristen Stewart?


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917



Wow!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Lisab68

I had my event today. It was a fund raiser for breast cancer in NYC. Went with a very good friend and had a really nice time. I wore my beautiful Chanel suit. Chose the Vince shell, Chanel necklace and Chanel reissue. I think it all worked very nicely. Thanks for all your input. There were a couple other women there in Chanel and it was fun to be in the Chanel club with them. [emoji1]

When I got home I received the 2 blouses Ari had recommended. I wanted to give some feedback for anyone who is interested. 

The Sonia Rekiel blouse has this really fun ruffle collar. Loved the detail but the material was really thick. Too thick for me with the thick tweed skirt and jacket. 

The Max Mara blouse is just beautiful. I was too bushed to try it on when I got home but I think it would look beautiful and would be perfect for an office environment. 

But here's my issue. I am trained in a wonderful profession (I know I share a career with some of you.). However I am no longer working so I bought my Chanel more for occasions. So I'll have to decide if I'm keeping the second blouse. 

Totally off topic I will tell you that there were several D list celebs at this event, which made the whole day all the more fun!!  (And a woman with a mini fur Fendi peekaboo bag that I'm now obsessing over!!)

Sorry for my long post!!


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> I had my event today. It was a fund raiser for breast cancer in NYC. Went with a very good friend and had a really nice time. I wore my beautiful Chanel suit. Chose the Vince shell, Chanel necklace and Chanel reissue. I think it all worked very nicely. Thanks for all your input. There were a couple other women there in Chanel and it was fun to be in the Chanel club with them. [emoji1]
> 
> When I got home I received the 2 blouses Ari had recommended. I wanted to give some feedback for anyone who is interested.
> 
> The Sonia Rekiel blouse has this really fun ruffle collar. Loved the detail but the material was really thick. Too thick for me with the thick tweed skirt and jacket.
> 
> The Max Mara blouse is just beautiful. I was too bushed to try it on when I got home but I think it would look beautiful and would be perfect for an office environment.
> 
> But here's my issue. I am trained in a wonderful profession (I know I share a career with some of you.). However I am no longer working so I bought my Chanel more for occasions. So I'll have to decide if I'm keeping the second blouse.
> 
> Totally off topic I will tell you that there were several D list celebs at this event, which made the whole day all the more fun!!  (And a woman with a mini fur Fendi peekaboo bag that I'm now obsessing over!!)
> 
> Sorry for my long post!!



Oh no, don't be sorry. Fun post. I'm glad you had fun and your outfit sounds perfect. Hmmmm... If you won't use the blouse or feel like it's not special enough definitely send it back. If your suit is more for occasions maybe it's worth splurging a special Chanel blouse that you love?  I didn't realize that you aren't working. Lucky you!


----------



## Coco.lover

Baglover121 said:


> Chanel jackets can be adjusted/taken in, the panels make this very easy,
> My mother buys 44, better fit for shoulders and arms, but she always needs the waist to be taken in an inch or two,


Thank you! I took   the 48 to Chanel and left it for them to alter it. A lot of work to do but the seamstress said it was easy for her. Anyway the price was great $145. Cheaper than what saks would have charged me for it they wanted $220 and honestly I would't trust them with my jacket. Hopefully it comes out great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> I had my event today. It was a fund raiser for breast cancer in NYC. Went with a very good friend and had a really nice time. I wore my beautiful Chanel suit. Chose the Vince shell, Chanel necklace and Chanel reissue. I think it all worked very nicely. Thanks for all your input. There were a couple other women there in Chanel and it was fun to be in the Chanel club with them. [emoji1]
> 
> When I got home I received the 2 blouses Ari had recommended. I wanted to give some feedback for anyone who is interested.
> 
> The Sonia Rekiel blouse has this really fun ruffle collar. Loved the detail but the material was really thick. Too thick for me with the thick tweed skirt and jacket.
> 
> The Max Mara blouse is just beautiful. I was too bushed to try it on when I got home but I think it would look beautiful and would be perfect for an office environment.
> 
> But here's my issue. I am trained in a wonderful profession (I know I share a career with some of you.). However I am no longer working so I bought my Chanel more for occasions. So I'll have to decide if I'm keeping the second blouse.
> 
> Totally off topic I will tell you that there were several D list celebs at this event, which made the whole day all the more fun!!  (And a woman with a mini fur Fendi peekaboo bag that I'm now obsessing over!!)
> 
> Sorry for my long post!!



How to wear and when to wear your Chanel jacket! How good you make time for fund raising events, it's a necessity for research.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> Thank you! I took   the 48 to Chanel and left it for them to alter it. A lot of work to do but the seamstress said it was easy for her. Anyway the price was great $145. Cheaper than what saks would have charged me for it they wanted $220 and honestly I would't trust them with my jacket. Hopefully it comes out great.



Sure it will work out fine!


----------



## ari

Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562



Wow, love the ensemble [emoji7]
What was this blouse again?


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black airline jacket with rag&bone scarf and boots, Vince sweater dress and leggings.
> View attachment 3504775


You are so lucky to still wear the cruise jackets, I hate winter!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I'm glad I splurged on this one. Not sure I can splurge on the new cruise one though. And you definitely have to be careful not to get it dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute outfit! Very contemporary and fun.  Do you have a day off?


I had 3 times the chance to buy that white jacket, when it was out first I was in Washington DC and felt in love, but I was fixated on the summer sales at that time, then during the sale last December in Berlin, but it was not on sale, then in the spring in London, still at full price, but this time decided that it was too thick. I love the style and if it comes this winter during the sale I'll grab it! 



Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917


Wow! Amazing! What is the color? It looks black? Great pairing with the blouse! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Yes got it delivered this afternoon and rushed home to put it on. I might need to get up early now to get all the tabs closed [emoji23]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3504972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going out for the day with the hubs


Love this cardigan! Great look!


gracekelly said:


> Great relaxed look for the office.  No stress with this outfit
> 
> Reminds me of an old ad for a very small car so I will paraphrase it  "where's the rest of your jacket, toots?"
> 
> Have fun at the conference.  You look very comfy.


Thank you GraceKelly!


Baglover121 said:


> This looks perfect, the dress is a great staple that works with loads of jackets/coats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! I'm casual dresser to so this is totally up my street,
> 
> 
> Wowzer this combination  is stunning, have you tried if with wool trousers?
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic,
> I have this in cream and navy, one of my best buys, now only if they produce if in navy and red trim, [emoji1317]


Thank you Baglover!


Baglover121 said:


> I think the majority of the new wave Chanel muses and models look ridiculous wearing these jackets,
> I know the purpose is to attract the younger generation, but I don't think many young girls can afford Chanel RTW, which I think really defies the whole purpose,
> 
> St Vincent, sienna Miller, alexa Chung, they all look horrible wearing Chanel, it's just try too hard to look trendy and cool they end up failing miserably!


+ 1

QUOTE="Lisab68, post: 30754252, member: 575453"]Great outfit Ari!!  And your red Kelly. TDF!![/QUOTE]



Lisab68 said:


> I had my event today. It was a fund raiser for breast cancer in NYC. Went with a very good friend and had a really nice time. I wore my beautiful Chanel suit. Chose the Vince shell, Chanel necklace and Chanel reissue. I think it all worked very nicely. Thanks for all your input. There were a couple other women there in Chanel and it was fun to be in the Chanel club with them. [emoji1]
> 
> When I got home I received the 2 blouses Ari had recommended. I wanted to give some feedback for anyone who is interested.
> 
> The Sonia Rekiel blouse has this really fun ruffle collar. Loved the detail but the material was really thick. Too thick for me with the thick tweed skirt and jacket.
> 
> The Max Mara blouse is just beautiful. I was too bushed to try it on when I got home but I think it would look beautiful and would be perfect for an office environment.
> 
> But here's my issue. I am trained in a wonderful profession (I know I share a career with some of you.). However I am no longer working so I bought my Chanel more for occasions. So I'll have to decide if I'm keeping the second blouse.
> 
> Totally off topic I will tell you that there were several D list celebs at this event, which made the whole day all the more fun!!  (And a woman with a mini fur Fendi peekaboo bag that I'm now obsessing over!!)
> 
> Sorry for my long post!!



Thank you Lisa! I'm sorry you didn't like the blouses. I do think you can easily wear the MM shirt with jeans, I love combining silk with jeans.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, love the ensemble [emoji7]
> What was this blouse again?



Thank you PQP! The blouse is Lanvin, I found on sale, it has these big pearls for buttons, very pretty [emoji28]heavy silk.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562



This might be your best outfit ever. I love those boots on you! How high is the heel? I might need them.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Happy Friday Ladies! First time wearing my grey cardigan with Helmut Lang tee shirt and jeans. Not oversized but quite thick, I won't be wearing it with a coat.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562




You look wonderful & the mink jacket divine...


----------



## EmileH

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! First time wearing my grey cardigan with Helmut Lang tee shirt and jeans. Not oversized but quite thick, I won't be wearing it with a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505629



Great outfit. Beautiful cardigan.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! First time wearing my grey cardigan with Helmut Lang tee shirt and jeans. Not oversized but quite thick, I won't be wearing it with a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505629



Love grey's cardigans in general and this one is top on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This might be your best outfit ever. I love those boots on you! How high is the heel? I might need them.


Thank you PP, it is only 8 cm[emoji12]


Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! First time wearing my grey cardigan with Helmut Lang tee shirt and jeans. Not oversized but quite thick, I won't be wearing it with a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505629


I was just about to ask if this cardigan can be worn under a coat [emoji4] thank you for posting! It looks great and cozy!


hotshot said:


> You look wonderful & the mink jacket divine...



Thank you Hotshot!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP, it is only 8 cm[emoji12]
> 
> I was just about to ask if this cardigan can be worn under a coat [emoji4] thank you for posting! It looks great and cozy!
> 
> 
> Thank you Hotshot!



Oh that's perfect!


----------



## ailoveresale

Love seeing so many outfits now that the weather has cooled down and the jackets and cardigans are coming out! Thanks everyone for sharing! [emoji4]

Another day wearing my airline jacket, wearing it over this 08A cardigan. Happy Friday!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great outfit. Beautiful cardigan.





Pourquoipas said:


> Love grey's cardigans in general and this one is top on you!



Thank you Ladies!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562


Fabulous and the jacket is beautiful!  Wish I could get even 2-3 chances per winter to wear my mink.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Love seeing so many outfits now that the weather has cooled down and the jackets and cardigans are coming out! Thanks everyone for sharing! [emoji4]
> 
> Another day wearing my airline jacket, wearing it over this 08A cardigan. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3505893
> View attachment 3505895


Looks great!  Hope you will be home by the time the rain hits.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Love seeing so many outfits now that the weather has cooled down and the jackets and cardigans are coming out! Thanks everyone for sharing! [emoji4]
> 
> Another day wearing my airline jacket, wearing it over this 08A cardigan. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3505893
> View attachment 3505895



Looking great!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Love seeing so many outfits now that the weather has cooled down and the jackets and cardigans are coming out! Thanks everyone for sharing! [emoji4]
> 
> Another day wearing my airline jacket, wearing it over this 08A cardigan. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3505893
> View attachment 3505895



I really love this cool airline style on you!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh no, don't be sorry. Fun post. I'm glad you had fun and your outfit sounds perfect. Hmmmm... If you won't use the blouse or feel like it's not special enough definitely send it back. If your suit is more for occasions maybe it's worth splurging a special Chanel blouse that you love?  I didn't realize that you aren't working. Lucky you!



Would be happy to splurge on a Chanel blouse. The selection of Chanel blouses in my area is dismal. Our Chanel boutique doesn't carry RTW. Currently  NM is the only store near me with Chanel. My SA has shown me some options but they were awful. Nothing even close to the beautiful Chanel silk blouses I see you ladies wearing. 

Don't cringe but I'm going to keep the D&G blouse. I put it on again and liked it. It's A LOT of look but I kind of like it. [emoji51] And maybe it will look even better with my Next Chanel jacket!! [emoji12] (Now my DH is cringing!!)


----------



## Lisab68

Coco.lover said:


> Thank you! I took   the 48 to Chanel and left it for them to alter it. A lot of work to do but the seamstress said it was easy for her. Anyway the price was great $145. Cheaper than what saks would have charged me for it they wanted $220 and honestly I would't trust them with my jacket. Hopefully it comes out great.



This is great information. Thanks Coco!!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562



This is fantastic Ari!!!! Love everything about this look. [emoji175]


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> Would be happy to splurge on a Chanel blouse. The selection of Chanel blouses in my area is dismal. Our Chanel boutique doesn't carry RTW. Currently  NM is the only store near me with Chanel. My SA has shown me some options but they were awful. Nothing even close to the beautiful Chanel silk blouses I see you ladies wearing.
> 
> Don't cringe but I'm going to keep the D&G blouse. I put it on again and liked it. It's A LOT of look but I kind of like it. [emoji51] And maybe it will look even better with my Next Chanel jacket!! [emoji12] (Now my DH is cringing!!)



Photos only show so much. I'm sure you can tell better being there and trying it on in person. You have great taste so I'm sure it's wonderful.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Best details ever!
> You know I'd love this one.
> Today I received this style of the Salzburg instead. I wasn't sure about the color but it was a bargain so I went for it. I must say I'm utterly [emoji16] [emoji4]
> 
> Next step I will have to see if I need a gray skirt for it or how to wear it to it's right. The shoulders are a little large but I love the fit. It is not a very heavy tweed compared to the ivory one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504916
> View attachment 3504917


The details on this jacket are mesmerizing! So lucky u can still find one! Do post more and let us enjoy the eye candies~~|



ari said:


> Today is almost freezing [emoji51] and I have some walking around. Took PQP advice and just put this mink jacket over my suit, I think the boots balance the heaviness of the jacket and bring down the elegance of the suit to a day level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505561
> View attachment 3505562


You always look so effortless chic! I will try to copy that with my fur jacket


----------



## hermesBB

Natalie j said:


> Happy Friday Ladies! First time wearing my grey cardigan with Helmut Lang tee shirt and jeans. Not oversized but quite thick, I won't be wearing it with a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505629



Love the VCA with the cardigan! It's really warm by itself~ 



ailoveresale said:


> Love seeing so many outfits now that the weather has cooled down and the jackets and cardigans are coming out! Thanks everyone for sharing! [emoji4]
> 
> Another day wearing my airline jacket, wearing it over this 08A cardigan. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 3505893
> View attachment 3505895



I really like this airline jacket. Black but with many edgy details. Love how u pair the cardigan underneath!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!  Hope you will be home by the time the rain hits.






Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking great!





Pourquoipas said:


> I really love this cool airline style on you!





hermesBB said:


> Love the VCA with the cardigan! It's really warm by itself~
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this airline jacket. Black but with many edgy details. Love how u pair the cardigan underneath!



Thank you everyone! [emoji5]. Yes I really love this jacket - I like the subtle shimmer woven in and the mandarin collar. I feel like it can be worn both casually and dressed up. Definitely my favorite score from the last round of sales!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I'm not immune to fashion blunders but the SA who let Mrs Lagarde leave with this isn't earning a [emoji954] 


I don't even like it on a small size


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm not immune to fashion blunders but the SA who let Mrs Lagarde leave with this isn't earning a [emoji954]
> View attachment 3506369
> 
> I don't even like it on a small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506370



 I think it's more a case of the colour not suiting her    than the dress? Also I think the dress is altered for a less fitted look,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I think it's more a case of the colour not suiting her    than the dress? Also I think the dress is altered for a less fitted look,



Agree


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hopefully I don't look too much like a Vienna choir singer..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Or with pants I consider


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Hopefully I don't look too much like a Vienna choir singer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506417



I like it. I can't tell the color of the skirt.

CL has too much of a tan. It doesn't look right these days.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419



I like the pants even better.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419



Oh It's perfect with trousers, really love this look.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm not immune to fashion blunders but the SA who let Mrs Lagarde leave with this isn't earning a [emoji954]
> View attachment 3506369
> 
> I don't even like it on a small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506370


Love the color but not the overall styling on either one....


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like it. I can't tell the color of the skirt.
> 
> CL has too much of a tan. It doesn't look right these days.



Yes iPhone pics are not true to color it's red ocre.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419



Like it with the pants~~~


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm not immune to fashion blunders but the SA who let Mrs Lagarde leave with this isn't earning a [emoji954]
> View attachment 3506369
> 
> I don't even like it on a small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506370



I actually like it on Ms Lagarde, it is brave of her to wear this color around man dress in black[emoji3]
I tried this dress in black and it is strange fit long waist but not enough, loose around tha waist but not enough.. so I passed


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> This is fantastic Ari!!!! Love everything about this look. [emoji175]


Thank you Lisa!


hermesBB said:


> The details on this jacket are mesmerizing! So lucky u can still find one! Do post more and let us enjoy the eye candies~~|
> 
> 
> You always look so effortless chic! I will try to copy that with my fur jacket


Coming from you this is a great compliment! Thank you HermesBB!


Pourquoipas said:


> Hopefully I don't look too much like a Vienna choir singer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506417


Hahaha[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it has that Austrian flavor! Maybe the jacket is so beautiful that doesn't need anything too strong. I don't know pictures are misleading sometimes!


Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419



I love it with these pants on you!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419


 Love both outfits. Red skirt adds a pop of color. And the jacket is gorgeous. How about pairing with cream or white wool skirt or slacks?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I actually like it on Ms Lagarde, it is brave of her to wear this color around man dress in black[emoji3]
> I tried this dress in black and it is strange fit long waist but not enough, loose around tha waist but not enough.. so I passed



Yes the color is nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Lisa!
> 
> Coming from you this is a great compliment! Thank you HermesBB!
> 
> Hahaha[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] it has that Austrian flavor! Maybe the jacket is so beautiful that doesn't need anything too strong. I don't know pictures are misleading sometimes!
> 
> 
> I love it with these pants on you!



Thank you in real life the red is good. But masculine pants are giving it a casual twist that grows on me.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm not immune to fashion blunders but the SA who let Mrs Lagarde leave with this isn't earning a [emoji954]
> View attachment 3506369
> 
> I don't even like it on a small size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506370



I don't think she looks so terrible.  She isn't 18 or a size 6 anymore, but so what?  As a woman of decided opinions, she wouldn't have taken it if she didn't think she looked good in it.  It probably would have looked better on her in a darker color.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Or with pants I consider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506419


I prefer the look with the pant.  The color of the skirt is not coming through well on my screen so I am really not sure about it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Like it with the pants~~~





Moirai said:


> Love both outfits. Red skirt adds a pop of color. And the jacket is gorgeous. How about pairing with cream or white wool skirt or slacks?



Thank you HBB and Morai. Good idea.
I will definitely try with my cream skirt and see if I come across a basic pair of cream slacks to try. Personally good trousers seem the most difficult item to purchase. You have to consider even the shoes you'll wear with and there is zero tolerance on fit.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you HBB and Morai. Good idea.
> I will definitely try with my cream skirt and see if I come across a basic pair of cream slacks to try. Personally good trousers seem the most difficult item to purchase. You have to consider even the shoes you'll wear with and there is zero tolerance on fit.


When I find a good fitting pant, I will purchase in multiple colors and sometimes doubles on the color.  When they are the same color, I will have one hemmed for a heel and one for a flat.  

I think your new jacket would look great with cream pant or skirt.  It will really pop that way.


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you HBB and Morai. Good idea.
> I will definitely try with my cream skirt and see if I come across a basic pair of cream slacks to try. Personally good trousers seem the most difficult item to purchase. You have to consider even the shoes you'll wear with and there is zero tolerance on fit.





gracekelly said:


> When I find a good fitting pant, I will purchase in multiple colors and sometimes doubles on the color.  When they are the same color, I will have one hemmed for a heel and one for a flat.
> 
> I think your new jacket would look great with cream pant or skirt.  It will really pop that way.



Agree about finding well-fitting trousers. I'm envisioning your jacket with wide leg cream trousers and block heel pumps or boots. Maybe with your two-tone Chanel slingbacks with block heels?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes the color is nice.



The slacks are very slimming on you. They look great. I agree. Buy them in every color.cream colored pants would be lovely and would go with several of your jackets.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The slacks are very slimming on you. They look great. I agree. Buy them in every color.cream colored pants would be lovely and would go with several of your jackets.



As usually these Gucci's are sold out and I only could find one pair that's slightly oversized. I'm not sure if the cropped kick flare or plain straight leg that you commonly find is flattering on me. I love it on Ari. I like the 60 style pants Audrey Hepburn style but those are long gone and hard to find .The wide leg styles I'm still very hesitant under model length and body shape. I have a lot to learn I suppose.


----------



## Coco.lover

Hi everyone just bought the cat emoji skirt and have no clue what top to wear with it. Any tips?


----------



## ladysarah

Baglover121 said:


> I think the majority of the new wave Chanel muses and models look ridiculous wearing these jackets,
> I know the purpose is to attract the younger generation, but I don't think many young girls can afford Chanel RTW, which I think really defies the whole purpose,
> 
> St Vincent, sienna Miller, alexa Chung, they all look horrible wearing Chanel, it's just try too hard to look trendy and cool they end up failing miserably!


Although it is true that some of those looks are borderline ridiculous, Chanel was originally far from classic. In her hey day, she was considered avant gard and relatively affordable. I think it is always possible to wear the jackets in a fresh way. Ari, for example does this so well.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> Hi everyone just bought the cat emoji skirt and have no clue what top to wear with it. Any tips?



As spotted av Montaigne, looked gorgeous


----------



## smileygirl

I've 


Coco.lover said:


> Hi everyone just bought the cat emoji skirt and have no clue what top to wear with it. Any tips?


I've worn mine with black tanks and white shirt for work.  Posted pics a while back.  Looks great in a cropped leather jacket too


----------



## ailoveresale

Hi everyone, I've been looking for the perfect white jacket. The Spring 2017 has caught my eye but I also found this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/152294078119 
Thoughts? Should I wait for the Spring 2017 so I can try it on in the store and make sure to get the right fit? I think some of you have this style from 2011 and would also appreciate your thoughts/input.
TIA!


----------



## gracekelly

I own this jacket.  It was worn in the Spring 2011 show by the father and son models.  I needed alterations on mine.  I think i t is a tricky fitting jacket.  So be ready to fix if you buy it.  I think it is a stunning piece and can be worn with anything.  it is so light in weight it is like a sweater.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I own this jacket.  It was worn in the Spring 2011 show by the father and son models.  I needed alterations on mine.  I think i t is a tricky fitting jacket.  So be ready to fix if you buy it.  I think it is a stunning piece and can be worn with anything.  it is so light in weight it is like a sweater.



Thank you for your input! I know it's a wool blend - realistically, how many months out of the year can you wear it?


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you for your input! I know it's a wool blend - realistically, how many months out of the year can you wear it?


In our climate, you can wear it year round depending upon what you wear underneath it.  You could wear it with a thin sweater underneath in winter.  You can put a coat on top of it as it is a thin fabric and not heavy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Got the blues today [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Got the blues today [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508161



You look great. I have the same jacket out to wear today.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Hi everyone, I've been looking for the perfect white jacket. The Spring 2017 has caught my eye but I also found this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/152294078119
> Thoughts? Should I wait for the Spring 2017 so I can try it on in the store and make sure to get the right fit? I think some of you have this style from 2011 and would also appreciate your thoughts/input.
> TIA!



The spring will be different in fit and style more flare and feminine probably. You'll want to try that on anyway don't you? 
This seems to be the boxy classic longer fit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great. I have the same jacket out to wear today.



Telepathy[emoji23]


----------



## ari

Coco.lover said:


> Hi everyone just bought the cat emoji skirt and have no clue what top to wear with it. Any tips?


I like it with a loose sweater.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Got the blues today [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508161



Very elegant look!


----------



## ari

Some looks CL


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Some looks CL



I really like the way she dresses. It's beautiful but age appropriate and fits her station in life. The pink jacket is my favorite on her. I noticed her bags too: black Kelly, gold birkin, red bolide. All classic. It seems like she just added a malachite birkin recently.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Some looks CL



I like her Chanel choices. (The first looks better here)


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Very elegant look!



[emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Got the blues today [emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508161



Fabulous outfit!



ari said:


> Some looks CL





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like the way she dresses. It's beautiful but age appropriate and fits her station in life. The pink jacket is my favorite on her. I noticed her bags too: black Kelly, gold birkin, red bolide. All classic. It seems like she just added a malachite birkin recently.



CL is such a great role model. Smart and stylish! I love that she dresses in elegant feminine clothes in an environment dominated by men.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like the way she dresses. It's beautiful but age appropriate and fits her station in life. The pink jacket is my favorite on her. I noticed her bags too: black Kelly, gold birkin, red bolide. All classic. It seems like she just added a malachite birkin recently.





This one?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> View attachment 3508354
> 
> This one?



Exactly! A fun departure from the classics for her. The color of money. Perfect.

Her style of dress is perfect for a professional woman. She looks well dressed but not as if she tries too hard and devotes all of her time and energy to deciding what to wear.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> View attachment 3508354
> 
> This one?



Thank you Morai, agree she is the epitome of a french well dressed lady.
This bag is making me reconsider my bag color choices.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wearing my Rome LBJ for the first time today!


----------



## hermesBB

Moirai said:


> View attachment 3508354
> 
> This one?



She always dresses so confidently. Love how the scarf matches the bag.


----------



## zaraha

hermesBB said:


> She always dresses so confidently. Love how the scarf matches the bag.



+1 she seems very confident the way she carry her self as well as her speeches.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> In our climate, you can wear it year round depending upon what you wear underneath it.  You could wear it with a thin sweater underneath in winter.  You can put a coat on top of it as it is a thin fabric and not heavy.



Sounds pretty versatile then! Thanks [emoji6]



Pourquoipas said:


> The spring will be different in fit and style more flare and feminine probably. You'll want to try that on anyway don't you?
> This seems to be the boxy classic longer fit.



True they are different... I like the boxy classic fit, it seems to last the test of time.
Something to ponder... [emoji848]

Thanks for the input!


----------



## smileygirl

One of the first Chanel dresses I bought


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos only show so much. I'm sure you can tell better being there and trying it on in person. You have great taste so I'm sure it's wonderful.



What a nice thing to say. Thanks PBP!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> Hopefully I don't look too much like a Vienna choir singer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506417



Love this on you!! Your new jacket is just fabulous!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the pants even better.



Me too!!


----------



## Lisab68

Pourquoipas said:


> As usually these Gucci's are sold out and I only could find one pair that's slightly oversized. I'm not sure if the cropped kick flare or plain straight leg that you commonly find is flattering on me. I love it on Ari. I like the 60 style pants Audrey Hepburn style but those are long gone and hard to find .The wide leg styles I'm still very hesitant under model length and body shape. I have a lot to learn I suppose.



Personally I think a wide leg pant is both lengthening and slimming on most people. Esp if the pants are slightly more fitted in the thigh area (obv not tight). I think you should give some different styles a try.


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Some looks CL



CL seams to have found the perfect white Chanel jacket. Drooling!!


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3508798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first Chanel dresses I bought



So pretty SG!!


----------



## smileygirl

Lisab68 said:


> So pretty SG!!


Thanks! I've never known how to accessorize it since it already has so many details that I don't want it to be too busy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3508798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first Chanel dresses I bought



I love this very feminine dress on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Lisab68 said:


> Personally I think a wide leg pant is both lengthening and slimming on most people. Esp if the pants are slightly more fitted in the thigh area (obv not tight). I think you should give some different styles a try.



Thank you Lisab68[emoji255]. I will look out for the perfect wide leg pant, I'm sure this will take some time.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Lisab68[emoji255]. I will look out for the perfect wide leg pant, I'm sure this will take some time.



Pourquoipas, you are not alone on that, I'm trying to find a cream wide leg trousers to wear with my Chanel in Rome turtleneck sweater, I've looked everywhere, saw some nice ones in valentino, but not quite perfect, I've asked my SA if she can locate the pair from the Salzburg collection, as I think they are perfect and she is doing her best to find one,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Pourquoipas, you are not alone on that, I'm trying to find a cream wide leg trousers to wear with my Chanel in Rome turtleneck sweater, I've looked everywhere, saw some nice ones in valentino, but not quite perfect, I've asked my SA if she can locate the pair from the Salzburg collection, as I think they are perfect and she is doing her best to find one,



You mean the gorgeous one with the black side stripes?


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> You mean the gorgeous one with the black side stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508927



Yes!! They've had a few variations of these trousers in various colours, 

It's the kind of fit I want, 

This is the sweater I have,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Yes!! They've had a few variations of these trousers in various colours,
> 
> It's the kind of fit I want,
> 
> This is the sweater I have,
> 
> View attachment 3508944



Good luck to get it. This sweater is really so beautiful. You could also pair it with a wide ivory skirt for a different look.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Pourquoipas, you are not alone on that, I'm trying to find a cream wide leg trousers to wear with my Chanel in Rome turtleneck sweater, I've looked everywhere, saw some nice ones in valentino, but not quite perfect, I've asked my SA if she can locate the pair from the Salzburg collection, as I think they are perfect and she is doing her best to find one,


how about these D&G pants
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Dolce-&-Gabbana-High-rise-wide-leg-trousers-1058808
they are wool, so I think it would be good. I have last year stella mccartney white wool wide pants, look if you can find them online somewhere, great fit and heavy wool. I'll post picture of mine later. I also have Balenciaga ones from this summer, not wool but will look good i guess.


Pourquoipas said:


> You mean the gorgeous one with the black side stripes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508927


I saw these, but the material was really warm.


Baglover121 said:


> Yes!! They've had a few variations of these trousers in various colours,
> 
> It's the kind of fit I want,
> 
> This is the sweater I have,
> 
> View attachment 3508944


Beautiful!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Yes!! They've had a few variations of these trousers in various colours,
> 
> It's the kind of fit I want,
> 
> This is the sweater I have,
> 
> View attachment 3508944



Stella 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Balenciaga


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, yesterday I was wearing my new beig jacket, very unique aside from my normal all black outfits in the winter...I especially love the collar design and it can be pairing just about any style of tops...shirt, ts and knits!
> 
> Btw I finally received my gold jacket, the jacket itself is stunning, I will post mod pic sometime next week.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482475



Very late to the party but I am DYING over this picture!!! Tonkamama!!!! THIS. IS. PERFECTION!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3508798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first Chanel dresses I bought


very pretty dress and ot looks perfect on you!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Yes!! They've had a few variations of these trousers in various colours,
> 
> It's the kind of fit I want,
> 
> This is the sweater I have,
> 
> View attachment 3508944


wouldn't that sweater look good with this Valentino skirt?
http://www.matchesfashion.com/intl/products/Valentino-Pleated-velvet-midi-skirt--1067095


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014



Wow I wish I had your figure - I could never pull off white pants like you - they look amazing!!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wow I wish I had your figure - I could never pull off white pants like you - they look amazing!!


thank You ailoveresale, 
They are very flattering on different types of bodies, you need just to be brave to try them on and find the right shoes.


----------



## ari

I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014



Ari you always look amazing! These outfits included. Do the white pants get dirty at the bottom?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari you always look amazing! These outfits included. Do the white pants get dirty at the bottom?



Thank you PP, these are pictures from a couple a months ago. I'm wearing high heels, so it helps. [emoji4]Yes they get dirty, I just dry clean them, all long pants get dirty, I don't walk much, but still... [emoji51]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014


Ari, you are a star! I found a similar pair at farfetch will order them and see! 
You look amazing in both trousers, 



ari said:


> I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?
> View attachment 3509025



I like it , my only issue with the skirt are the side splits , the cardigan is gorgeous, and can work with many other things,


----------



## tonkamama

BBC said:


> Very late to the party but I am DYING over this picture!!! Tonkamama!!!! THIS. IS. PERFECTION!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you BBC for your sweet compliment... this jacket is so versatile and I wear it all the time.


----------



## tonkamama

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3508798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first Chanel dresses I bought


Gorgeous , can you ID your brooch?  Thank you.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014



Those Stella trousers are perfection!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?
> View attachment 3509025



Wouldn't it work with your beige knit dress?
Thanks for your ivory pants suggestions 
I ordered one from Aquilano-Rimondi in wool and I hope it won't need to go back but of course it won't look half as good as on you. [emoji81]


----------



## ailoveresale

Sorry for the bathroom shot - looks like this jacket has been popular this week!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014


Very chic! Just beautiful!   Confession...this style pant has never gone out of fashion for me.  I love them and think they are so flattering.  The only downside is that they look best with a high heel and I have to force myself to wear a heel these days.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry for the bathroom shot - looks like this jacket has been popular this week!
> View attachment 3509154


You bet!  I am going to wear mine out to dinner this weekend as it is warming up a little.  Going to a nice dinner and it will be perfect!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Here is the jacket, I am pairing it with my very first pair of Chanel earings which I bought 15+years ago now consider "vintage"
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482481


I love how everything is vintage after just a few years.  I think the younger girls are driving that bus.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?
> View attachment 3509025


This is a shift dress, not a skirt


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?
> View attachment 3509025


I tried on the cardigan and it didn't look great on me...I had jeans on.  A black skirt maybe?   The dress (it's a dress) looked better though (minus the shoes!)


----------



## smileygirl

Pourquoipas said:


> I love this very feminine dress on you!





ari said:


> very pretty dress and ot looks perfect on you!





tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous , can you ID your brooch?  Thank you.



Thanks!  Brooch I'll identify once I am back from a business trip!


----------



## melisande

I think this set works well together...


----------



## smileygirl

melisande said:


> I think this set works well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509412


Ah it looks good!


----------



## hermesBB

melisande said:


> I think this set works well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509412



Indeed, very elegant


----------



## smileygirl

And here's a jacket I picked up earlier this year and a brooch from years ago that I pleaded with them to take off from the mannequin!


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> I tried on the cardigan and it didn't look great on me...I had jeans on.  A black skirt maybe?   The dress (it's a dress) looked better though (minus the shoes!)



Looks really nice smiley,


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> This is a shift dress, not a skirt





smileygirl said:


> I tried on the cardigan and it didn't look great on me...I had jeans on.  A black skirt maybe?   The dress (it's a dress) looked better though (minus the shoes!)





melisande said:


> I think this set works well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509412



Thanks you melisande and smileygirl! This is very helpful for me, as I'm ordering and can't go now to the boutique. Thank you so much! melisande, Most probably it will look the same on me. I'm a bit unsure as the dress emphasizes the smaller hips and the jacket puts more volume on top. On the model it looks longer, and the horizontal piping is a bit lower, right?


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> I think this set works well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509412



 I tried the cardigan in the boutique but the size was bigger and it didn't look ok. Can't remember, was the piping silver?


----------



## smileygirl

Baglover121 said:


> Looks really nice smiley,


Thanks!!


ari said:


> Thanks you melisande and smileygirl! This is very helpful for me, as I'm ordering and can't go now to the boutique. Thank you so much! melisande, Most probably it will the same on me. I'm a bit unsure as the dress emphasizes the smaller hips and the jacket puts more volume on top. On the model it looks longer, and the horizontal piping is a bit lower, right?



Yeah I think it is lower on the model.  I am planning to get mine altered so that the waist line is lifted.  They pinned it for me and it looked OK, otherwise the waist looks too long.  I have large hips and so the illusion of small hips work for me too lol

I really wanted to buy the cardigan as I love the colour but it just didn't look good on me at all... But then I found the dress!  I thought it was very expensive though so I bought it from Europe to get tax back.  

Piping is silver yes.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, you are a star! I found a similar pair at farfetch will order them and see!
> You look amazing in both trousers,
> 
> 
> 
> I like it , my only issue with the skirt are the side splits , the cardigan is gorgeous, and can work with many other things,


Thank you, I'm very happy I helped!


Handbagmenageri said:


> Those Stella trousers are perfection!


Thank you, they were available during the sale, in different colors, so I guess people were not very keen to buy them.


Pourquoipas said:


> Wouldn't it work with your beige knit dress?
> Thanks for your ivory pants suggestions
> I ordered one from Aquilano-Rimondi in wool and I hope it won't need to go back but of course it won't look half as good as on you. [emoji81]


Please post pictures! I'm sure it will look fab on you! 
The beige dress is with gold threads, the cardigan has silver, I need to try them together. 


ailoveresale said:


> Sorry for the bathroom shot - looks like this jacket has been popular this week!
> View attachment 3509154


This jacket is such a classic!


gracekelly said:


> Very chic! Just beautiful!   Confession...this style pant has never gone out of fashion for me.  I love them and think they are so flattering.  The only downside is that they look best with a high heel and I have to force myself to wear a heel these days.


I know!


smileygirl said:


> I tried on the cardigan and it didn't look great on me...I had jeans on.  A black skirt maybe?   The dress (it's a dress) looked better though (minus the shoes!)


The dress looks fantastic on you! 


smileygirl said:


> And here's a jacket I picked up earlier this year and a brooch from years ago that I pleaded with them to take off from the mannequin!


Very cute young look!


smileygirl said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it is lower on the model.  I am planning to get mine altered so that the waist line is lifted.  They pinned it for me and it looked OK, otherwise the waist looks too long.  I have large hips and so the illusion of small hips work for me too lol
> 
> I really wanted to buy the cardigan as I love the colour but it just didn't look good on me at all... But then I found the dress!  I thought it was very expensive though so I bought it from Europe to get tax back.
> 
> Piping is silver yes.



Thank you so much it is really very helpful! Wouldn't the cardigan look well with the lifted waist of the dress?
Why didn't you like it on you?
How expensive is the dress?


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Thank you, I'm very happy I helped!
> 
> Thank you, they were available during the sale, in different colors, so I guess people were not very keen to buy them.
> 
> Please post pictures! I'm sure it will look fab on you!
> The beige dress is with gold threads, the cardigan has silver, I need to try them together.
> 
> This jacket is such a classic!
> 
> I know!
> 
> The dress looks fantastic on you!
> 
> Very cute young look!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much it is really very helpful! Wouldn't the cardigan look well with the lifted waist of the dress?
> Why didn't you like it on you?
> How expensive is the dress?


It was equivalent of 4900usd where I am.  Then I got it for 3900 usd in Europe after tax deduction.  I would have waited for the sale otherwise.  I just didn't find the cardigan flattering on me (fitted zip tops generally don't work great for me).  But now I am rethinking buying it as a set with the dress.  I'll need to wait to see how it fits!


----------



## ari

I actually was thinking to wear this cardigan with a silk skirt, cream, or like this one here, and a skirt like these .
what do you think. I would like to make it a bit more dresssy.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> It was equivalent of 4900usd where I am.  Then I got it for 3900 usd in Europe after tax deduction.  I would have waited for the sale otherwise.  I just didn't find the cardigan flattering on me (fitted zip tops generally don't work great for me).  But now I am rethinking buying it as a set with the dress.  I'll need to wait to see how it fits!


thank you so much smileygirl!


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Thanks you melisande and smileygirl! This is very helpful for me, as I'm ordering and can't go now to the boutique. Thank you so much! melisande, Most probably it will look the same on me. I'm a bit unsure as the dress emphasizes the smaller hips and the jacket puts more volume on top. On the model it looks longer, and the horizontal piping is a bit lower, right?



I believe the production is different than the runway look in exactly that way.  The distance is definitely longer on the model, plus the dress is cut in a more 'straight' way for the model.  As you can see, the production model is more a-line.  It is a beautiful dress, having said that.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> I tried the cardigan in the boutique but the size was bigger and it didn't look ok. Can't remember, was the piping silver?



Yes, it's a mix with silver and burgundy.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014



Wow [emoji8]


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> I actually was thinking to wear this cardigan with a silk skirt, cream, or like this one here, and a skirt like these .
> what do you think. I would like to make it a bit more dresssy.



In the boutique, they displayed the cardigan with the first skirt -- it works well.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Like this?


----------



## melisande

Pourquoipas said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509778


Yes, exactly!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> I'm waiting my SM to find my size in this cardigan. Do you like the skirt with it? Or it's too much? What else do you think it will go with the cardigan?
> View attachment 3509025


Beautiful update! Which collection is this from?


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> I believe the production is different than the runway look in exactly that way.  The distance is definitely longer on the model, plus the dress is cut in a more 'straight' way for the model.  As you can see, the production model is more a-line.  It is a beautiful dress, having said that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509771


Thank you melisande! it is a beautiful dress, how do you plan to wear it? I didn't care very much for the boots on the show.


melisande said:


> Yes, it's a mix with silver and burgundy.


Thank you! 


zaraha said:


> Wow [emoji8]


Thank you Zahara!


melisande said:


> In the boutique, they displayed the cardigan with the first skirt -- it works well.


I'd love it with the leather skirt on the other model, but this will be very expensive!


Pourquoipas said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509778


Thank You PQP!


ladysarah said:


> Beautiful update! Which collection is this from?


it is from the Fall/Winter 2016-2017.


----------



## luckylove

Hi Ladies! Chanel Cruise RTW arriving now in Many boutiques for all those interested. What do you all think of the ivory fantasy tweed jacket with the colorful trim?? I have this on hold at my boutique... the fit is perfect, but the price is high and I am wondering if the splurge is worth it or not.....


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies! Chanel Cruise RTW arriving now in Many boutiques for all those interested. What do you all think of the ivory fantasy tweed jacket with the colorful trim?? I have this on hold at my boutique... the fit is perfect, but the price is high and I am wondering if the splurge is worth it or not.....



I got a call from my SA yesterday and had to decide within a few hours whether I wanted it sent to me. There was no way to get there to see it in person. I decided not to go for it. My SA sent photos. It's lovely. But very expensive and the timing isn't good for me. DH really disliked it and not because of the price. I wasn't crazy enough to tell him that. If it's still there after my vacation and if I don't spend too much on my vacation I'll go to see it in person. But there are several other nonchanel purchases on my wishlist and this would put a big hole in my budget. I'm also not sure how wearable it would be for me. It's very elaborate and eye catching and probably not work appropriate.


----------



## Baglover121

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies! Chanel Cruise RTW arriving now in Many boutiques for all those interested. What do you all think of the ivory fantasy tweed jacket with the colorful trim?? I have this on hold at my boutique... the fit is perfect, but the price is high and I am wondering if the splurge is worth it or not.....



 Have one on hold, the launch of the cruise is middle of nov here, it comes in blue too, but I have my heart set on the White, 

Is it small in size? My SA says I might need to go up a size?


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Have one on hold, the launch of the cruise is middle of nov here, it comes in blue too, but I have my heart set on the White,
> 
> Is it small in size? My SA says I might need to go up a size?



My SA recommended my usual size.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA recommended my usual size.



Thank you PBP, I'm sometimes between sizes, 
I won't be around the launch day, so i must pay over phone and pick it up later on, want it to look right, 



What about everyone else? Anyone getting anything from the cruise?


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you PBP, I'm sometimes between sizes,
> I won't be around the launch day, so i must pay over phone and pick it up later on, want it to look right,
> 
> 
> 
> What about everyone else? Anyone getting anything from the cruise?



Apparently the tee shirts arrived yesterday too and all were sold out by the end of the day. The jackets were not moving as fast if course.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Have one on hold, the launch of the cruise is middle of nov here, it comes in blue too, but I have my heart set on the White,
> 
> Is it small in size? My SA says I might need to go up a size?



I hate to need to size up[emoji33], might be a turn off.
Please be consistent on sizes dear fashion industry!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Apparently the tee shirts arrived yesterday too and all were sold out by the end of the day. The jackets were not moving as fast if course.


 I was going through the items I'm interested in with my SA, and I told her to omit the tee, you lot made me change my mind, you are all right it's too much for a tee, and I'd rather put the £500+ towards another  item , if only I felt the same way towards the jacket [emoji38]



Pourquoipas said:


> I hate to need to size up[emoji33], might be a turn off.
> Please be consistent on sizes dear fashion industry!



It used to bother me too!but sometimes it really makes a difference, fits better, , and makes you look slimmer,

I've just came to realise if it doesn't fit, it's them not me!


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I was going through the items I'm interested in with my SA, and I told her to omit the tee, you lot made me change my mind, you are all right it's too much for a tee, and I'd rather put the £500+ towards another  item , if only I felt the same way towards the jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> It used to bother me too!but sometimes it really makes a difference, fits better, , and makes you look slimmer,
> 
> I've just came to realise if it doesn't fit, it's them not me!



Are there other items from cruise that you like?


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I got a call from my SA yesterday and had to decide within a few hours whether I wanted it sent to me. There was no way to get there to see it in person. I decided not to go for it. My SA sent photos. It's lovely. But very expensive and the timing isn't good for me. DH really disliked it and not because of the price. I wasn't crazy enough to tell him that. If it's still there after my vacation and if I don't spend too much on my vacation I'll go to see it in person. But there are several other nonchanel purchases on my wishlist and this would put a big hole in my budget. I'm also not sure how wearable it would be for me. It's very elaborate and eye catching and probably not work appropriate.



Thanks so much for your input! Yes, balancing the wishlist and prioritizing is important. The fit on it was gorgeous... I thought it would be a bit boxy, but it actually nipped in a bit at the waist and had some shape to it.  I can imagine it with an ivory shell and a pencil skirt or a great pair of simple slacks.  Of course, for anyone who likes jeans, it may look nice with those as well.  I would not wear it with the coco T-shirt personally, because it is just too much look for me... I am too short and could never pull off that look. I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation! Best wishes, Pocketbook Pup!!


----------



## luckylove

Baglover121 said:


> Have one on hold, the launch of the cruise is middle of nov here, it comes in blue too, but I have my heart set on the White,
> 
> Is it small in size? My SA says I might need to go up a size?



My SA did mention that the whole collection seemed to be running small especially in the T shirts. However, I was able to take my normal size in the jacket.  I find fit can vary so much even in the same style, same size jacket.  I can try on a jacket in a 38 in the boutique and find it to be swimming on me, only to find the identical jacket at NM in a 38 and it is perfect. SMH... My size can vary according to the piece.... I recommend ordering your regular size in the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Thanks so much for your input! Yes, balancing the wishlist and prioritizing is important. The fit on it was gorgeous... I thought it would be a bit boxy, but it actually nipped in a bit at the waist and had some shape to it.  I can imagine it with an ivory shell and a pencil skirt or a great pair of simple slacks.  Of course, for anyone who likes jeans, it may look nice with those as well.  I would not wear it with the coco T-shirt personally, because it is just too much look for me... I am too short and could never pull off that look. I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation! Best wishes, Pocketbook Pup!!



Thanks for the information on the fit. It sounds wonderful. I'm kind of glad I didn't have a chance to see it in person or I would have been even more tempted. If you decide to get it please do post modeling photos. Your outfit ideas sound great. I like the idea of toning it down a bit with an ivory blouse.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Thank you melisande! it is a beautiful dress, how do you plan to wear it? I didn't care very much for the boots on the show.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you Zahara!
> 
> I'd love it with the leather skirt on the other model, but this will be very expensive!
> 
> Thank You PQP!
> 
> it is from the Fall/Winter 2016-2017.



The dress looks really good with a white belt.  This contrasts beautifully with the dress colour and somehow picks up a variant of the trim.  I'd always wear simple flat with it and a mix of cardigans, probably. 

Re: the leather skirt... yes, it would be perfect.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Are there other items from cruise that you like?




This cardigan, didn't look too impressive on the 

runway , but up close looks really nice,






luckylove said:


> Thanks so much for your input! Yes, balancing the wishlist and prioritizing is important. The fit on it was gorgeous... I thought it would be a bit boxy, but it actually nipped in a bit at the waist and had some shape to it.  I can imagine it with an ivory shell and a pencil skirt or a great pair of simple slacks.  Of course, for anyone who likes jeans, it may look nice with those as well.  I would not wear it with the coco T-shirt personally, because it is just too much look for me... I am too short and could never pull off that look. I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation! Best wishes, Pocketbook Pup!!



One of the reasons I like this jacket is how versatile it looks, something that can go from
 day to night, easily,

Glad to hear your input on the fit, will ask my SA to try it on and send me the pic, we are practically the same size and hight, 

The tee is so popular in the store I shop at , they won't even have them on display, all reserved months ago, with a long wait list, 

The other pieces like the military jacket, tops and skirt with the ford and Buick print are popular too, lots of inventory compared to past cruise collections,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> This cardigan, didn't look too impressive on the
> 
> runway , but up close looks really nice,
> 
> View attachment 3510238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I like this jacket is how versatile it looks, something that can go from
> day to night, easily,
> 
> Glad to hear your input on the fit, will ask my SA to try it on and send me the pic, we are practically the same size and hight,
> 
> The tee is so popular in the store I shop at , they won't even have them on display, all reserved months ago, with a long wait list,
> 
> The other pieces like the military jacket, tops and skirt with the ford and Buick print are popular too, lots of inventory compared to past cruise collections,



I like the cardigan. Does it come in other colors?


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the cardigan. Does it come in other colors?


It comes in pink


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> It comes in pink



Thanks! That might be interesting. It seems a bit like last year's cruise jacket. I might get more wear out of that.


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks! That might be interesting. It seems a bit like last year's cruise jacket. I might get more wear out of that.


Here's a picture I was sent...


----------



## EmileH

melisande said:


> Here's a picture I was sent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510323



It's really cute. Thanks.


----------



## EmileH

Here is what I was sent of the jacket


----------



## 3DCC

melisande said:


> Here's a picture I was sent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510323



Do you know the prices for these two pieces? Thanks!


----------



## 911snowball

I tried the white jacket today. I took my usual size and it did, I must admit, fit beautifully. However, I am having trouble digesting this price point for it.  I also work and I would be very concerned with spilling coffee or pen marks etc.  If my lifestyle were different, it might be a better choice.  I do really like the pink dress/cardigan set though. Thanks for posting this-  I did not see it and I am going to call tomorrow to see if I can get it in my size. Love the color.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what I was sent of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510356
> View attachment 3510358



Phew! I'm so relieved that I still don't like it... [emoji38]


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> The dress looks really good with a white belt.  This contrasts beautifully with the dress colour and somehow picks up a variant of the trim.  I'd always wear simple flat with it and a mix of cardigans, probably.
> 
> Re: the leather skirt... yes, it would be perfect.


Thank you Melisande, unfortunately I can't find it in my size, they have a size bigger. How is the fit? 
My SA offered this skirt 


I asked her to check how it looks with this one, as I like it better as it is shorter 


Unfortunately it doesn't look so well. 
I'll wait for the sale and see if the leather skirt pops up.


Baglover121 said:


> This cardigan, didn't look too impressive on the
> 
> runway , but up close looks really nice,
> 
> View attachment 3510238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I like this jacket is how versatile it looks, something that can go from
> day to night, easily,
> 
> Glad to hear your input on the fit, will ask my SA to try it on and send me the pic, we are practically the same size and hight,
> 
> The tee is so popular in the store I shop at , they won't even have them on display, all reserved months ago, with a long wait list,
> 
> The other pieces like the military jacket, tops and skirt with the ford and Buick print are popular too, lots of inventory compared to past cruise collections,


Wow, I love this! Do you know what the fabric is?


melisande said:


> Here's a picture I was sent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510323



This looks ok, maybe it will look even better if it was a size bigger? 
Do you know what the fabric is? Cotton?


----------



## ari

Could I ask you for another advice. My SA offered this cardigan for my beige dress 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here is the dress, I like to dress it down as it has gold threads.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Would this look good?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Could I ask you for another advice. My SA offered this cardigan for my beige dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510579
> View attachment 3510580
> 
> Here is the dress, I like to dress it down as it has gold threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510581
> 
> Would this look good?



Yes I think it would be fine with the dress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

melisande said:


> Here's a picture I was sent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510323



Love the color and style but I'm worried The thick knit is not very slimming.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the color and style but I'm worried The thick knit is not very slimming.



Yes, exactly my thoughts!
Like this skirt I'm wearing today. I love it but it makes me look huge!
I know some of you didn't like this combo, but I decided to wear it today.


----------



## Baglover121

melisande said:


> Here's a picture I was sent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510323


I love it! I think the dress looks great too, 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what I was sent of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510356
> View attachment 3510358


Oh wow! It's beautiful, the trim looks very intricate, I can see why you would be hesitant to get it,  did you get a chance to see the blue version? I'm interested in seeing how it looks,



ari said:


> Thank you Melisande, unfortunately I can't find it in my size, they have a size bigger. How is the fit?
> My SA offered this skirt
> View attachment 3510575
> 
> I asked her to check how it looks with this one, as I like it better as it is shorter
> View attachment 3510576
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look so well.
> I'll wait for the sale and see if the leather skirt pops up.
> 
> Wow, I love this! Do you know what the fabric is?
> 
> 
> This looks ok, maybe it will look even better if it was a size bigger?
> Do you know what the fabric is? Cotton?



Ari I really love the fuchsia skirt with the cardi, the first one, I even prefer if to the matching dress, I think it's more your style. 

I have no idea about the cardi/dress fabric I'm afraid, I still don't know the price yet, as I was texting her after store hours.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Yes, exactly my thoughts!
> Like this skirt I'm wearing today. I love it but it makes me look huge!
> I know some of you didn't like this combo, but I decided to wear it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510635



This is one of my favourite Ari looks ever,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Yes, exactly my thoughts!
> Like this skirt I'm wearing today. I love it but it makes me look huge!
> I know some of you didn't like this combo, but I decided to wear it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510635



I like this and I really love the fit and stand-up collar of this jacket.
The next one with this fit and shape and I'm lost!


----------



## melisande

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is what I was sent of the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510356
> View attachment 3510358


I can see the intricate work involved in making this, now


ari said:


> Thank you Melisande, unfortunately I can't find it in my size, they have a size bigger. How is the fit?
> My SA offered this skirt
> View attachment 3510575
> 
> I asked her to check how it looks with this one, as I like it better as it is shorter
> View attachment 3510576
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look so well.
> I'll wait for the sale and see if the leather skirt pops up.
> 
> Wow, I love this! Do you know what the fabric is?
> 
> 
> This looks ok, maybe it will look even better if it was a size bigger?
> Do you know what the fabric is? Cotton?



For the winter zip cardigan, I think it is true to size.  I am wearing my normal size 34 and you can see that it is not tight.  For the Cruise cardi it is a cotton mix, with the main material being cotton.  I think it's a larger fit cardi and this SA is normally a size 36, wearing a size 34.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Could I ask you for another advice. My SA offered this cardigan for my beige dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510579
> View attachment 3510580
> 
> Here is the dress, I like to dress it down as it has gold threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510581
> 
> Would this look good?



Yes I think it might be lovely.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes, exactly my thoughts!
> Like this skirt I'm wearing today. I love it but it makes me look huge!
> I know some of you didn't like this combo, but I decided to wear it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510635



Ari it looks beautiful on you.



Baglover121 said:


> I love it! I think the dress looks great too,
> 
> 
> Oh wow! It's beautiful, the trim looks very intricate, I can see why you would be hesitant to get it,  did you get a chance to see the blue version? I'm interested in seeing how it looks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ari I really love the fuchsia skirt with the cardi, the first one, I even prefer if to the matching dress, I think it's more your style.
> 
> I have no idea about the cardi/dress fabric I'm afraid, I still don't know the price yet, as I was texting her after store hours.



Yes see, IRL it's beautiful but the trim is a bit WOW! I'm not sure I could wear it to work. And the best part of the jackets for me is to be able to wear them for work play or evening. 

I haven't seen or heard about the blue. I know it is coming in black. The male model wore the black version. I think that's a much simpler fabric that's more like a jean jacket. You can see by the details on the front and back of this that it has a jean jacket or western look to it. 

Perhaps the blue is the one the child wore. If so it's too close to my other light blue jacket.


----------



## melisande

3DCC said:


> Do you know the prices for these two pieces? Thanks!


Not yet!  I will post when the SA gets back to me, if somebody hasn't already.


----------



## melisande

More specifics re: the Cuba cardi fabric:  it's 77% cotton, 23% polyamide.  The SA described it as "very light".


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> This is one of my favourite Ari looks ever,



Thank you Baglover! 
See what my SA sent me, it made me think of you


----------



## ari

Some more inspiration from her
Love this cardigan, but waiting for the sale eventually 


This blouse/ sweater I'm getting, as i love it more than the gray/beige cardigan, I'll hope this cardigan will be available during the sale 


This coat/ cardigan looks interesting, but I'm not sure 


This coat is nice


----------



## Pourquoipas

We are not ready for C17 here[emoji22] Paris-Rome again today..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> We are not ready for C17 here[emoji22] Paris-Rome again today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510689



Looks wonderful. I like your blouse with it.


----------



## ari

Some jackets that she offered, but I'm not very keen ...


----------



## ari

The cardi with some pearls 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Interesting sweater 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And a nice serious coat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this fab skirt


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Some jackets that she offered, but I'm not very keen ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510690
> 
> View attachment 3510691
> View attachment 3510692
> View attachment 3510693
> View attachment 3510694
> View attachment 3510695



I liked the beige one but then I zoomed in and saw the yellow. No go on that.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks wonderful. I like your blouse with it.



Thank you PbP, it's a light sweater with a bow.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The cardi with some pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510696
> 
> Interesting sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510697
> 
> View attachment 3510698
> View attachment 3510699
> 
> And a nice serious coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510700
> 
> And this fab skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510701



I like the zigzag coat but it's a bit too outspoken and long for me.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> We are not ready for C17 here[emoji22] Paris-Rome again today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510689


Love this suit! look gorgeous on you! the blouse is very nice!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the zigzag coat but it's a bit too outspoken and long for me.


exactly!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I returned this jacket as it was a bit forlorn without the matching skirt. Not available in store.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes I think it would be fine with the dress.


Thank You PQP, now I'll postpone it for later....


Baglover121 said:


> I love it! I think the dress looks great too,
> 
> 
> Oh wow! It's beautiful, the trim looks very intricate, I can see why you would be hesitant to get it,  did you get a chance to see the blue version? I'm interested in seeing how it looks,
> 
> 
> 
> Ari I really love the fuchsia skirt with the cardi, the first one, I even prefer if to the matching dress, I think it's more your style.
> 
> I have no idea about the cardi/dress fabric I'm afraid, I still don't know the price yet, as I was texting her after store hours.





Baglover121 said:


> This is one of my favourite Ari looks ever,


Thank You Baglover!


Pourquoipas said:


> I like this and I really love the fit and stand-up collar of this jacket.
> The next one with this fit and shape and I'm lost!


Thank You PQP!


melisande said:


> I can see the intricate work involved in making this, now
> 
> 
> For the winter zip cardigan, I think it is true to size.  I am wearing my normal size 34 and you can see that it is not tight.  For the Cruise cardi it is a cotton mix, with the main material being cotton.  I think it's a larger fit cardi and this SA is normally a size 36, wearing a size 34.


Thank You Melisande!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think it might be lovely.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari it looks beautiful on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes see, IRL it's beautiful but the trim is a bit WOW! I'm not sure I could wear it to work. And the best part of the jackets for me is to be able to wear them for work play or evening.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard about the blue. I know it is coming in black. The male model wore the black version. I think that's a much simpler fabric that's more like a jean jacket. You can see by the details on the front and back of this that it has a jean jacket or western look to it.
> 
> Perhaps the blue is the one the child wore. If so it's too close to my other light blue jacket.


Thank You PP!


melisande said:


> More specifics re: the Cuba cardi fabric:  it's 77% cotton, 23% polyamide.  The SA described it as "very light".


Thank You ! very helpful! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I liked the beige one but then I zoomed in and saw the yellow. No go on that.


yes, and I think it is too boxy!


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, I love your combination of the checked jacket and textured beige skirt!  This jacket has a wonderful collar and buttons- just stunning on you.  I don't think it makes you look  huge at all.  Very elegant.


----------



## 3DCC

melisande said:


> Not yet!  I will post when the SA gets back to me, if somebody hasn't already.



Ok, thanks for replying!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you Baglover!
> See what my SA sent me, it made me think of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510684



Oh how I like it with the skirt, i hope i can find it on sale, 
I love the styling in your boutique,



Pourquoipas said:


> I returned this jacket as it was a bit forlorn without the matching skirt. Not available in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510718



It's beautiful, but it's one of those suits that can't be separated, you need the skirt!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I returned this jacket as it was a bit forlorn without the matching skirt. Not available in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510718



Yes you would need the skirt. That's too bad. I like the color


----------



## Baglover121

The cardigan is €2110,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Oh how I like it with the skirt, i hope i can find it on sale,
> I love the styling in your boutique,
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful, but it's one of those suits that can't be separated, you need the skirt!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes you would need the skirt. That's too bad. I like the color



Agree. The color is very flattering but you need to buy a set.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3510914
> 
> 
> The cardigan is €2110,


Honestly, not a huge fan of this.  For one thing, if you think the Cruise jacket from 2016 has pulling issues, this will be a nightmare.  It looks a little too loving hands at home to suit me.  My mother used to crochet things like this for me when I was in high school. Perhaps that is my real problem with it.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I returned this jacket as it was a bit forlorn without the matching skirt. Not available in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510718


I agree to pass on this.  A little too simple given what the price point must be.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> The cardi with some pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510696
> 
> Interesting sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510697
> 
> View attachment 3510698
> View attachment 3510699
> 
> And a nice serious coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510700
> 
> And this fab skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510701


Don't know what to say.  Not in love with anything in particular, but anything that *you *buy and style will look great.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Honestly, not a huge fan of this.  For one thing, if you think the Cruise jacket from 2016 has pulling issues, this will be a nightmare.  It looks a little too loving hands at home to suit me.  My mother used to crochet things like this for me when I was in high school. Perhaps that is my real problem with it.



Thank you gracekelly to bring us back to earth. In fact I thought something similar, crochet knit  and comfy outfit blinked in my subconscious.
We should keep on mind the price we need to pay for these items.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I agree to pass on this.  A little too simple given what the price point must be.



No big regrets very honestly. I have a small 3000 store credit now and I intend to spend it well next seasons. Any suggestions are very welcome [emoji16]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you gracekelly to bring us back to earth. In fact I thought something similar, crochet knit  and comfy outfit blinked in my subconscious.
> We should keep on mind the price we need to pay for these items.





Pourquoipas said:


> No big regrets very honestly. I have a small 3000 store credit now and I intend to spend it well next seasons. Any suggestions are very welcome [emoji16]



I know how a credit can burn a hole in your pocket.  You will probably need to add to it, but wait for something you love.  Perhaps a sale item or upcoming Spring piece will call out to you.

I don't mind under the radar pieces, but the price should be equal to them and in this brand, that rarely happens.  The less iconic jackets are less only because they have less detail.  They usually appear on the secondary market as NWT because they did not sell the first time and that is a good way to pick them up.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I know how a credit can burn a hole in your pocket.  You will probably need to add to it, but wait for something you love.  Perhaps a sale item or upcoming Spring piece will call out to you.
> 
> I don't mind under the radar pieces, but the price should be equal to them and in this brand, that rarely happens.  The less iconic jackets are less only because they have less detail.  They usually appear on the secondary market as NWT because they did not sell the first time and that is a good way to pick them up.



Couldn't agree more and I won't spend this it on their current standard items as I don't mind to buy a couple of seasons later or preloved. Actually I find a lot of the older styles much nicer. I might spend this on the SS17 white suit. I have no regrets on buying pieces from the Paris-Rome and C16 collection though.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Couldn't agree more and I won't spend this it on their current standard items as I don't mind to buy a couple of seasons later or preloved. Actually I find a lot of the older styles much nicer. I might spend this on the SS17 white suit. I have no regrets on buying pieces from the Paris-Rome and C16 collection though.


I agree about the Paris-Rome and Cruise.  I don't usually buy that much in such a short period of time.  I don't get to wear all that I have, but those pieces really were super.  I have had a great deal of wear out of the Cruise.    Standard stuff doesn't appeal to me at this point.  I really don't need or want it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



Not humble at all! You look better than the model. Your sweater is nicer. I'm afraid that the one on the mannequin will flop around and look sloppy all the time. I'm kind of over those big collars in sweaters..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not humble at all! You look better than the model. Your sweater is nicer. I'm afraid that the one on the mannequin will flop around and look sloppy all the time. I'm kind of over those big collars in sweaters..



How sweet to say so. Never considered but you're right about floppy cardi's. I went back on looks on this thread and I really love the brasserie outfits you ladies own. I hope to see some back soon here!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



PQP you look fantastic! I Love this outfit and your cardigan is much nicer than the one on the mannequin.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> PQP you look fantastic! I Love this outfit and your cardigan is much nicer than the one on the mannequin.



Thank you Natalie j[emoji255]
Nothing better than a cardi when it's freezing outside. This one is from 04. I guess you could say it's a pretty good quality as it still looks as new.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



You look better! Your cardigan is much nicer,


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



I LOVE IT! I was thinking about this cardigan it navy and cream, really nice!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> You look better! Your cardigan is much nicer,





ari said:


> I LOVE IT! I was thinking about this cardigan it navy and cream, really nice!



Thank you baglover121 [emoji255][emoji255]and Ari[emoji255][emoji255]. It's black indeed. Easier to match than navy.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Apparently the tee shirts arrived yesterday too and all were sold out by the end of the day. The jackets were not moving as fast if course.






Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512036
> 
> 
> Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.



Very cute! I heard that our store sold 150 tee shirts within 48 hours. As of yesterday they had like 2 left.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Hoping to see these two jackets from spring.  If anyone try's them on, I'd love to see


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512039
> View attachment 3512040
> 
> 
> Hoping to see these two jackets from cruise.  If anyone try's them on, I'd love to see



I think these are both spring not cruise?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very cute! I heard that our store sold 150 tee shirts within 48 hours. As of yesterday they had like 2 left.



Thanks!  Unbelievable...who knew there was such a market for expensive t shirts!?!?  My DH was like, oh glad you just came home with a T shirt....no need to tell him the price or he may have my head examined.

I also tried this dress that matches my act II jacket  ( no model shot since my post baby boobs are too enormous for me to display without embarrassment).  I love it, but no special place to wear it..yet.  I'm kind of hoping for the markdown.  Isn't that coming up?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think these are both spring not cruise?



You are correct! Sorry, lack of sleep!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



Love it! This is so cooool!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very cute! I heard that our store sold 150 tee shirts within 48 hours. As of yesterday they had like 2 left.



It IS extremely popular! My SA showed one to me, but I passed. Couldn't justify the price... [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Thanks!  Unbelievable...who knew there was such a market for expensive t shirts!?!?  My DH was like, oh glad you just came home with a T shirt....no need to tell him the price or he may have my head examined.
> 
> I also tried this dress that matches my act II jacket  ( no model shot since my post baby boobs are too enormous for me to display without embarrassment).  I love it, but no special place to wear it..yet.  I'm kind of hoping for the markdown.  Isn't that coming up?
> 
> View attachment 3512042



I think mark downs are in mid December? 



hermesBB said:


> It IS extremely popular! My SA showed one to me, but I passed. Couldn't justify the price... [emoji849]



I passed too. Too many other items on my wishlist


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678


Looks great and I agree much better than the model!


----------



## luckylove

I know I might be in the minority here, but I would love to see Karl include more of the knitwear into the fashion shows.  I love to see how a knit  dress, cardi etc really moves etc.... The tiny thumbnail shots in the look book rarely do knit pieces any justice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512036
> 
> 
> Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.



Congrats on your Tee, I won't get one but I understand the run for it. It's cool.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Love it! This is so cooool!





gracekelly said:


> Looks great and I agree much better than the model!



Thank you dear hermèsBB and gracekelly, this compliment means a lot coming from you experts[emoji255]


----------



## luckylove

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512036
> 
> 
> Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.



This is really adorable on you! The whole look says cute casual to me! Congrats on your new T!


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



You look so elegant! Love this on you!


----------



## wantitneedit

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678


Pourquoipas, as usual you look fabulous!!  May i please ask if you had to size down in this cardigan, and in general, if you tend to size down in their cashmere cardigans (current seasons and/or vintage).  Probably a question for the more experienced members as well!!  So all advice welcomed...


----------



## LaenaLovely

luckylove said:


> I know I might be in the minority here, but I would love to see Karl include more of the knitwear into the fashion shows.  I love to see how a knit  dress, cardi etc really moves etc.... The tiny thumbnail shots in the look book rarely do knit pieces any justice.



Agreed!  I adore the knits...and would love to see them move.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678



Wow!  Super fab!  You should be in the window not the mannequin!


----------



## gracekelly

wantitneedit said:


> Pourquoipas, as usual you look fabulous!!  May i please ask if you had to size down in this cardigan, and in general, if you tend to size down in their cashmere cardigans (current seasons and/or vintage).  Probably a question for the more experienced members as well!!  So all advice welcomed...


I have always thought that you could go down at least one size.  Much depends upon the style. If you are buying vintage, you must get accurate measurements so you can compare against something you already own.


----------



## Pourquoipas

wantitneedit said:


> Pourquoipas, as usual you look fabulous!!  May i please ask if you had to size down in this cardigan, and in general, if you tend to size down in their cashmere cardigans (current seasons and/or vintage).  Probably a question for the more experienced members as well!!  So all advice welcomed...



Thank you dear wantitneedit. I usually prefer to size down one size for structured cardigans. It's not a roomy oversized look I intended to achieve picking this one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> Wow!  Super fab!  You should be in the window not the mannequin!



Oh no [emoji13], but thank you for the[emoji255].


----------



## ari

Some nice looks from the campaign


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3512636
> 
> View attachment 3512637
> View attachment 3512638
> 
> Some nice looks from the campaign



Lovely. I like the black outfit.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3512636
> 
> View attachment 3512637
> View attachment 3512638
> 
> Some nice looks from the campaign



How pretty is the parrot cardigan,


----------



## luckylove

Ari, thanks for sharing these great photos from the campaign! My wish list is growing.... Yikes!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> How pretty is the parrot cardigan,



Yes nice, I might not need the shine-through beach dress though[emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Still digesting the new Velcro closures for SS17. But oops they did it before..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes nice, I might not need the shine-through beach dress though[emoji81][emoji81]



Oh come on. Live a little. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. I like the black outfit.



Me too, totally wearable! Although this skirt length makes me feel like an older woman that Any way I'm.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes nice, I might not need the shine-through beach dress though[emoji81][emoji81]



, it's perfect for island hopping, [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Me too, totally wearable! Although this skirt length makes me feel like an older woman that Any way I'm.



The shape of the overall outfit is sexy enough to counteract that. I think it's a sophisticated sexy look.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> How pretty is the parrot cardigan,


I love it, but the price could be very high?!


luckylove said:


> Ari, thanks for sharing these great photos from the campaign! My wish list is growing.... Yikes!


Oh, I know!


Pourquoipas said:


> Yes nice, I might not need the shine-through beach dress though[emoji81][emoji81]


Unfortunately I don't need it either! I'm around the beach for 5 days the most. But it is gorgeous .


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh come on. Live a little. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Still digesting the new Velcro closures for SS17. But oops they did it before..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512786
> View attachment 3512787
> View attachment 3512788



How one wears this?


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512036
> 
> 
> Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.



Congrats on your T!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> How one wears this?



It's wrap around
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not that I like it much..


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Today's humble attempt to copy Ari's boutique look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511677
> View attachment 3511678


Catching up on pics...this is gorgeous, much better than the mannequin!


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3512036
> 
> 
> Ha!  I got an impulse t shirt yesterday.  At first rolled by eyes, but loved it's casual look and casual is now more realistic for me.  Can't wait to see the jackets!  My SA said they were still in boxes.  I always adore cruise collections!  Can't wait to see what you ladies purchase and how you style.


Cool casual look. I spy your B


----------



## Moirai

smileygirl said:


> I tried on the cardigan and it didn't look great on me...I had jeans on.  A black skirt maybe?   The dress (it's a dress) looked better though (minus the shoes!)





melisande said:


> I think this set works well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509412



Looks great on both of you. Color is lovely and the dress is slimming too.


----------



## ari

luckylove said:


> I know I might be in the minority here, but I would love to see Karl include more of the knitwear into the fashion shows.  I love to see how a knit  dress, cardi etc really moves etc.... The tiny thumbnail shots in the look book rarely do knit pieces any justice.



I also love knitwear, there are nice cardigans at spring summer 2017 
T


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Stella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509012
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509014


I love all your looks, but have to tell you that you look amazing in Stella outfit!


----------



## ari

And this from last pre whiter


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> I love all your looks, but have to tell you that you look amazing in Stella outfit!


Thank you Moirai!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> I also love knitwear, there are nice cardigans at spring summer 2017
> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512884
> 
> View attachment 3512885
> 
> View attachment 3512886
> 
> View attachment 3512888
> 
> View attachment 3512889
> View attachment 3512891
> View attachment 3512893
> View attachment 3512894
> 
> View attachment 3512898



I'm eyeing these cardigans too！cannt make up my mind on which one [emoji28]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Catching up on pics...this is gorgeous, much better than the mannequin!



Thank you Moirai, much appreciated [emoji255]


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3512901
> 
> And this from last pre whiter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512902



I loved the Spring Summer Show too! Thanks for posting these photos! Its a very youthful and vibrant collection!


----------



## Pourquoipas

The Paris -Rome à la Parisienne 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Nice knit SS17


----------



## ailoveresale

Out to dinner w DH


----------



## ailoveresale

I was asked to change into something a bit fancier so this is what I ended up with


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Cool casual look. I spy your B



Thanks!  Yes, she is an enabler.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ailoveresale said:


> I was asked to change into something a bit fancier so this is what I ended up with
> View attachment 3513546



Stunning!  Love it with the necklace.


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> I was asked to change into something a bit fancier so this is what I ended up with
> View attachment 3513546


Perfect! Such a fabulous versatile jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I was asked to change into something a bit fancier so this is what I ended up with
> View attachment 3513546



Lovely looks, both jackets are wardrobe staples!


----------



## ailoveresale

LaenaLovely said:


> Stunning!  Love it with the necklace.



Thank you! Wasn't sure if it was overkill...



Moirai said:


> Perfect! Such a fabulous versatile jacket.



Thank you!



Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely looks, both jackets are wardrobe staples!



Thank you! Yes I love them both! [emoji178]


----------



## Lisab68

Ladies look at this print ad. Loving everything here. Perfect jacket. Perfect pants. Perfect blouse. Anyone know which collection this is part of?


----------



## Baglover121

Lisab68 said:


> Ladies look at this print ad. Loving everything here. Perfect jacket. Perfect pants. Perfect blouse. Anyone know which collection this is part of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514014



Chanel Cuba,


----------



## Lisab68

Baglover121 said:


> Chanel Cuba,



Thanks @Baglover121. Loving each piece!!


----------



## gracekelly

Finally got  chance to wear my navy airline jacket going out to dinner with friends.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Out to dinner w DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513466





ailoveresale said:


> I was asked to change into something a bit fancier so this is what I ended up with
> View attachment 3513546


Love the second look! It is fancier!


Lisab68 said:


> Ladies look at this print ad. Loving everything here. Perfect jacket. Perfect pants. Perfect blouse. Anyone know which collection this is part of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514014


Isn't a bit costume-ish? 


gracekelly said:


> Finally got  chance to wear my navy airline jacket going out to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514456



Perfect! Just perfect!


----------



## ari

Has anybody seen these looks 
The long cardigan?
	

		
			
		

		
	



The pants and the top ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The black cardigan?


These are looks from the winter campaign but I have seen them, my SA said they have not received them.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Finally got  chance to wear my navy airline jacket going out to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514456



It looks lovely. The necklace is perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks lovely. The necklace is perfect.


Thanks!  I am following your lead along with Pourquoipas in wearing my Farandole with it.  It is the perfect necklace for this jacket.  Mine is a 160 and I love to just wear it doubled as I have been leaning towards very long necklaces lately.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Has anybody seen these looks
> The long cardigan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514488
> 
> The pants and the top ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514489
> 
> The black cardigan?
> View attachment 3514490
> 
> These are looks from the winter campaign but I have seen them, my SA said they have not received them.


I haven't seen any of them (unfortunately).  Ari, may I ask whether you have seen the black coat from that show?


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> I haven't seen any of them (unfortunately).  Ari, may I ask whether you have seen the black coat from that show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514541


Unfortunately, no, I can ask my SA.
Just found the pants and the top


----------



## ari

melisande said:


> I haven't seen any of them (unfortunately).  Ari, may I ask whether you have seen the black coat from that show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514541



In terms of cut it looks a bit like my last year coat 


Which is quite difficult to pull off, it looks best with high heel boots and awful with short booties. The length is just below the knee.


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> Has anybody seen these looks
> The long cardigan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514488
> 
> The pants and the top ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514489
> 
> The black cardigan?
> View attachment 3514490
> 
> These are looks from the winter campaign but I have seen them, my SA said they have not received them.


I was told the sweater and I assume the long cadigan too were called back at launch: the rings were destroying the material.


----------



## MSO13

ari said:


> Has anybody seen these looks
> The long cardigan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514488
> 
> The pants and the top ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514489
> 
> The black cardigan?
> View attachment 3514490
> 
> These are looks from the winter campaign but I have seen them, my SA said they have not received them.



I got the black tee with the buttons down the back, it's a very flattering crew neck. I will post the style number if you like, later today.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> In terms of cut it looks a bit like my last year coat
> View attachment 3514567
> 
> Which is quite difficult to pull off, it looks best with high heel boots and awful with short booties. The length is just below the knee.


Thanks!  This is helpful.


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Unfortunately, no, I can ask my SA.
> Just found the pants and the top


So glad! They are nice!


----------



## ari

Bibi25260 said:


> I was told the sweater and I assume the long cadigan too were called back at launch: the rings were destroying the material.



My SA has this but it is not the nice color of the ones at the campaign, and a bit boring


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> I got the black tee with the buttons down the back, it's a very flattering crew neck. I will post the style number if you like, later today.



Is it this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My SA has is, but I was hoping it would be cashmere knit. Is it oversized?


----------



## MSO13

ari said:


> Is it this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514579
> 
> View attachment 3514580
> 
> My SA has is, but I was hoping it would be cashmere knit. Is it oversized?


no mine is a fine cotton jersey tee, that looks like a sweatshirt style with raglan sleeves. I did not buy mine oversized like it's shown on the model.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  I am following your lead along with Pourquoipas in wearing my Farandole with it.  It is the perfect necklace for this jacket.  Mine is a 160 and I love to just wear it doubled as I have been leaning towards very long necklaces lately.



Perfect indeed, your silver looks so nice with the navy jacket!


----------



## Lisab68

ari said:


> Love the second look! It is fancier!
> 
> Isn't a bit costume-ish?
> 
> 
> Perfect! Just perfect!



I don't know. But I think Ari you have a very understated style and I think I'm lean towards more is more. [emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

Lisab68 said:


> I don't know. But I think Ari you have a very understated style and I think I'm lean towards more is more. [emoji12]



Sometimes more really is more. Sometimes it's nice to have a designer outfit head to toe that's special. Go with your gut feeling. Understanding where you are in your current circumstances I think it's time to have fun with your choices. I have to always dress down to not attract too much attention. You have a bit more freedom. So enjoy it. Just my two cents. [emoji4]


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sometimes more really is more. Sometimes it's nice to have a designer outfit head to toe that's special. Go with your gut feeling. Understanding where you are in your current circumstances I think it's time to have fun with your choices. I have to always dress down to not attract too much attention. You have a bit more freedom. So enjoy it. Just my two cents. [emoji4]



Well said. Clothes are for yourself to love and enjoy.


----------



## ari

Lisab68 said:


> I don't know. But I think Ari you have a very understated style and I think I'm lean towards more is more. [emoji12]



Hi Lisab, you misunderstood me. I don't think this outfit is too much. Just it looked to me a bit like a costume of a Cuban gangster, more than like a Chanel outfit. But is is my feeling, I love the pants and I do have a similar pair from last spring, the blouse is nice, but the way the collar is spread above the lapels of the jacket reminds me of a mafia guy [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the jacket is beautiful but I don't like the lapels on a Chanel jacket, this are very personal views, so I was wondering if anyone feels the same way. 
I love from time to time "more is more " on me and love it on others. With me is self restriction.


----------



## smileygirl

I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!


----------



## smileygirl

Also tried on the Cuba T and white jacket.  Luckily for me, neither really suited me that well.  But the white jacket is beautiful.  If I didn't have the Byzantine jacket, I might have pulled the trigger though.


----------



## melisande

smileygirl said:


> I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!


That looks great!


----------



## Bibi25260

ari said:


> My SA has this but it is not the nice color of the ones at the campaign, and a bit boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514577


I see these rings are different than on the other sweater and cardigan. Did you see this one in real life? I think the color is better in irl.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!



Looks great![emoji7]


----------



## smileygirl

Not quite worth the price tag for me!


----------



## smileygirl

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks great![emoji7]


Thanks . I think this is a good option for Ari and others looking at the dress!


----------



## smileygirl

melisande said:


> That looks great!


Thanks!  The cardigan looked great on you.  I tried to find it but it was sold out already but I thought this worked better for me!


----------



## CornerstoneMain

ari said:


> Is it this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514579
> 
> View attachment 3514580
> 
> My SA has is, but I was hoping it would be cashmere knit. Is it oversized?


I just saw this in the boutique last week - the one pictured is a sweatshirt and not oversized.  They also have in the tshirt material both long and short sleve.  Both black and white versions.  I ended up buying the short sleeve in black.  It is very versatile you can wear it with the buttons in the back or switch around so the buttons are in the front, you can completely unbutton so it can be a little jacket or runway style where the top button is closed but the back in completely open like in look 81.  I had a hard time choosing between the long and short sleeve but everyone felt the short was better so show off those Chanel bracelets and cuffs


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!


It looks beautiful on you! Congrats! [emoji324][emoji898] 
I've just received my cardigan, but i haven't tried it on as I'm still at work. 
Was the cruise jackets boxy on you?


Bibi25260 said:


> I see these rings are different than on the other sweater and cardigan. Did you see this one in real life? I think the color is better in irl.



No I only got the picture from my SA. Any way I'd prefer the long cardigan.


----------



## 2v4evaa

Can you please share the style number and photos. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## ari

CornerstoneMain said:


> I just saw this in the boutique last week - the one pictured is a sweatshirt and not oversized.  They also have in the tshirt material both long and short sleve.  Both black and white versions.  I ended up buying the short sleeve in black.  It is very versatile you can wear it with the buttons in the back or switch around so the buttons are in the front, you can completely unbutton so it can be a little jacket or runway style where the top button is closed but the back in completely open like in look 81.  I had a hard time choosing between the long and short sleeve but everyone felt the short was better so show off those Chanel bracelets and cuffs



Oh, how nice! Please, please post pictures!


----------



## melisande

smileygirl said:


> Thanks!  The cardigan looked great on you.  I tried to find it but it was sold out already but I thought this worked better for me!


I love how there are so many options with these pieces. Did you already have the dress altered?


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!


Oh definitely , much better, really suits you, 



smileygirl said:


> Not quite worth the price tag for me!



Do you mind sharing the fit? I reckon you are 34 French? Did you need to size up or is it true to fit?


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Not quite worth the price tag for me!



It looks beautiful on you! However I see what you mean, somehow the fabric looks a bit harsh. What is it cotton? These horizontal and vertical lines are a bit distracting on top of the pockets and the upper plastrons. I would look huge in it. 
Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!


----------



## ari

CornerstoneMain said:


> I just saw this in the boutique last week - the one pictured is a sweatshirt and not oversized.  They also have in the tshirt material both long and short sleve.  Both black and white versions.  I ended up buying the short sleeve in black.  It is very versatile you can wear it with the buttons in the back or switch around so the buttons are in the front, you can completely unbutton so it can be a little jacket or runway style where the top button is closed but the back in completely open like in look 81.  I had a hard time choosing between the long and short sleeve but everyone felt the short was better so show off those Chanel bracelets and cuffs


By the way the one I posted is very expensive for what it is 2150 euro.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Hi Lisab, you misunderstood me. I don't think this outfit is too much. Just it looked to me a bit like a costume of a Cuban gangster, more than like a Chanel outfit. But is is my feeling, I love the pants and I do have a similar pair from last spring, the blouse is nice, but the way the collar is spread above the lapels of the jacket reminds me of a *mafia guy* [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the jacket is beautiful but I don't like the lapels on a Chanel jacket, this are very personal views, so I was wondering if anyone feels the same way.
> I love from time to time "more is more " on me and love it on others. With me is self restriction.



It is reminding you of Michael Corleone's visit to Cuba in Godfather Part 2 lol!  



smileygirl said:


> Not quite worth the price tag for me!



The fabric looks so bumpy and uneven and I don't know if I would like to wear something like that.  Would have to try it on.   Point taken about looks vs price.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> It looks beautiful on you! However I see what you mean, somehow the fabric looks a bit harsh. What is it cotton? These horizontal and vertical lines are a bit distracting on top of the pockets and the upper plastrons. I would look huge in it.
> Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!



I agree it looks very nice in a small size but it has a rough structure and a lot of details that might not be flattering on a larger chest or size. [emoji28] might be money saved..


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> By the way the one I posted is very expensive for what it is 2150 euro.



Ok 2150 for a beige T shirt with some rivets. That might be a bit crazy [emoji12] unless [emoji383] is unlimited..


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Ok 2150 for a beige T shirt with some rivets. That might be a bit crazy [emoji12] unless [emoji383] is unlimited..



I for the t shirt


----------



## Baglover121

I wonder if this jacket is another colour to the white one?


----------



## chowlover2

smileygirl said:


> Not quite worth the price tag for me!


It looks gorg on you!


----------



## ari

Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it? 


I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> It looks gorgeous,Ari
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> I don't think it's your style?
> 
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699



I like the sweater!  The color is so pretty and I think it can be dressed up or down.
I'm also obsessed with those boots...seriously tempted!


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699



Hmmm... I have loved every single one of your purchases Ari but I am not sure about this one. 
Maybe its just my personal disliking to this Fall/Winter collection but I don't think the first look really suits you. 

On the other hand, I love the white blouse and the boots.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3515686
> 
> 
> I wonder if this jacket is another colour to the white one?



It has different pockets. The boy wears the same as the white one in turquoise blue tones. It's in the cruise looks now.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> It has different pockets. The boy wears the same as the white one in turquoise blue tones. It's in the cruise looks now.



I haven't seen the lookbook yet, yes my SA mentioned a jacket made out of the exact material of the fringes skirt, but this too looks similar,no?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699



Love the boots, cardi and the skirt. If you dislike the fact it's  quite high waisted maybe you could  try the cardi closed or with a fitted body maybe in raspberry ( impossible to find) or grey instead of the white blouse? It'll be more like a dress like that.
I love the collar of the sweater. Is it a blouse or partially knitted? You will wear that under your jackets for sure. The bolide is perfect as a bag in style and color. No need of raspberry tweed bags[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I haven't seen the lookbook yet, yes my SA mentioned a jacket made out of the exact material of the fringes skirt, but this too looks similar,no?



Sure
	

		
			
		

		
	



Depends on your color preferences and the price of course.
This one is a complex tweed as well. Not likely to be lower in price.


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]



C'est la vie. Hope you enjoy your time off in Paris[emoji136]


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515758
> 
> Depends on your color preferences and the price of course.
> This one is a complex tweed as well. Not likely to be lower in price.


Hmm, no, the White is nicer this looks too Busy, reminds me of a matador costume , 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]



How long are you staying? I think there is a trunk show on the 15th of 16th, 
My SA told me they are not allowed to show anything yet, till the launch day


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not a jacket , cardi again. I'm cold, we're expecting snow!?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket , cardi again. I'm cold, we're expecting snow!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515818



My iPhone said warning if snow in Paris this morning. I would love to see it but it didn't happen. Your cardigan is so perfect


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


I think everything is really pretty, especially the cardigan and skirt combo. I'd keep the blouse.


----------



## smileygirl

melisande said:


> That looks great!





Pourquoipas said:


> Looks great![emoji7]


Thanks! I actually really love it!


ari said:


> It looks beautiful on you! Congrats! [emoji324][emoji898]
> I've just received my cardigan, but i haven't tried it on as I'm still at work.
> Was the cruise jackets boxy on you?
> They were quite chunky.  I might go back today and have another look.
> 
> No I only got the picture from my SA. Any way I'd prefer the long cardigan.





melisande said:


> I love how there are so many options with these pieces. Did you already have the dress altered?


Not yet.  The tailor is off for two weeks and so it would take three weeks to alter.  I decided to wait till she is back and wear it first.  It's actually not too bad as it is.  I just want to get it taken up two inches!



Baglover121 said:


> Oh definitely , much better, really suits you,
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing the fit? I reckon you are 34 French? Did you need to size up or is it true to fit?


Yup!  It's way cute!!! 

Yes 34.  This was a 36 though I think.  It was definitely too big and didn't fit the dress I had on.  But I decided I didn't like it enough so didn't bother trying on the 34.



ari said:


> It looks beautiful on you! However I see what you mean, somehow the fabric looks a bit harsh. What is it cotton? These horizontal and vertical lines are a bit distracting on top of the pockets and the upper plastrons. I would look huge in it.
> Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!


It didn't feel harsh but I see what you mean.  There's just a bit too much happening on this.  Yeah I think it would look better in small sizes.  



gracekelly said:


> It is reminding you of Michael Corleone's visit to Cuba in Godfather Part 2 lol!
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric looks so bumpy and uneven and I don't know if I would like to wear something like that.  Would have to try it on.   Point taken about looks vs price.



Definitely.  It's very pretty but not at the price.  I was a bit disappointed.  



Pourquoipas said:


> I agree it looks very nice in a small size but it has a rough structure and a lot of details that might not be flattering on a larger chest or size. [emoji28] might be money saved..


Agree.  There are a few other cruise jackets to choose from and frankly better options. Bwalked away with a black one.  Will post!  The official launch here is Monday but I got a sneak preview!



chowlover2 said:


> It looks gorg on you!


Thanks!


----------



## smileygirl

The tshirt comes in a few colours.  This was my favourite.  I couldn't justify it... But I am told it is extremely popular and is a massive line for it...


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


It looks awesome!  I couldn't wear the skirt tho.


----------



## LaenaLovely

smileygirl said:


> Not quite worth the price tag for me!



Oh...gorgeous though.  I suspect not in my budget.


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]



Have a lovely time in Paris! But I can't believe they wont' let you look at the jacket? That's simply absurd... 
Upon closely examining the jacket, I really disliked it.


----------



## halliehallie

Must be just me. I LOVED this beauty since I saw it on the runway. So happy with my purchase.


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699



This blouse is EVERYTHING. Please keep it!!


----------



## melisande

smileygirl said:


> Thanks! I actually really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  The tailor is off for two weeks and so it would take three weeks to alter.  I decided to wait till she is back and wear it first.  It's actually not too bad as it is.  I just want to get it taken up two inches!
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure!  It really already looks good, even if you decided not to tailor.



I wasn't sure!  It really already looks good, even if you decided not to tailor.


----------



## smileygirl

melisande said:


> I wasn't sure!  It really already looks good, even if you decided not to tailor.


Yeah when I tried it on again, it looked quite ok.  Maybe I grew haha


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Finally got  chance to wear my navy airline jacket going out to dinner with friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514456


Look fabulous, gracekelly! Twins on the 160 farandole. I love to wear it doubled like your pic or doubled with one end hanging loose.



smileygirl said:


> I found this matching "scarf" / poncho in the store.  I actually prefer it to the cardigan!


This a cute and stylish combo, looks lovely on you.



ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


Love both outfits. I like the skirt and think it looks great on you. Also love the fun blouse.



Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket , cardi again. I'm cold, we're expecting snow!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515818


Love this cardigan and outfit.



halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3516006
> 
> Must be just me. I LOVED this beauty since I saw it on the runway. So happy with my purchase.


Gorgeous jacket on you!


----------



## smileygirl

The White jacket - I think you really have to try it on to see.  I also reminded me a bit of denim


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]


Sorry to hear that. Have a wonderful time in Paris!


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


I love the white blouse on you. The ruffles, the detail is gorgeous, so feminine. I'm seriously swooning!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699


Don't think the skirt is flattering and the blouse is not sophisticated enough for your usual look and too big.


----------



## Coco.lover

This thread has been very helpful to me, so I'd thought I would share. I bought the Rome paris Black jacket in a 48 (I'm a 44) at Saks took it to Chanel and the seamstress is a miracle worked my jacket came out perfect, better that the 44 I tried on a couple of months ago. Also Chanel charged me $150. Here's a pic sorry for the awful background


----------



## Pourquoipas

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3516006
> 
> 
> Must be just me. I LOVED this beauty since I saw it on the runway. So happy with my purchase.



It looks perfect on you. Like the contrast with black.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> This thread has been very helpful to me, so I'd thought I would share. I bought the Rome paris Black jacket in a 48 (I'm a 44) at Saks took it to Chanel and the seamstress is a miracle worked my jacket came out perfect, better that the 44 I tried on a couple of months ago. Also Chanel charged me $150. Here's a pic sorry for the awful background



Congrats [emoji322], it's really fitting as it should.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My iPhone said warning if snow in Paris this morning. I would love to see it but it didn't happen. Your cardigan is so perfect





smileygirl said:


> Thanks! I actually really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet.  The tailor is off for two weeks and so it would take three weeks to alter.  I decided to wait till she is back and wear it first.  It's actually not too bad as it is.  I just want to get it taken up two inches!
> 
> 
> Yup!  It's way cute!!!
> 
> Yes 34.  This was a 36 though I think.  It was definitely too big and didn't fit the dress I had on.  But I decided I didn't like it enough so didn't bother trying on the 34.
> 
> 
> It didn't feel harsh but I see what you mean.  There's just a bit too much happening on this.  Yeah I think it would look better in small sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.  It's very pretty but not at the price.  I was a bit disappointed.
> 
> 
> Agree.  There are a few other cruise jackets to choose from and frankly better options. Bwalked away with a black one.  Will post!  The official launch here is Monday but I got a sneak preview!
> 
> 
> Thanks!





Moirai said:


> Look fabulous, gracekelly! Twins on the 160 farandole. I love to wear it doubled like your pic or doubled with one end hanging loose.
> 
> 
> This a cute and stylish combo, looks lovely on you.
> 
> 
> Love both outfits. I like the skirt and think it looks great on you. Also love the fun blouse.
> 
> 
> Love this cardigan and outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous jacket on you!




Thank you PbP, have a great [emoji632]day
Thank you Morai
Smileygirl, I'd love to see pics of your new jacket!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3515688
> 
> Finally! The skirt makes me look like I have a full tummy [emoji51]
> And should I keep this blouse/ sweater or return it?
> View attachment 3515696
> 
> I'm very happy that everything looks perfect with my Bolide [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515699



Like the cardigan on you! Not sure about the blouse though. Thought the fit is kinda off...



Coco.lover said:


> This thread has been very helpful to me, so I'd thought I would share. I bought the Rome paris Black jacket in a 48 (I'm a 44) at Saks took it to Chanel and the seamstress is a miracle worked my jacket came out perfect, better that the 44 I tried on a couple of months ago. Also Chanel charged me $150. Here's a pic sorry for the awful background



Great fit! Lovely!


----------



## EmileH

halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3516006
> 
> 
> Must be just me. I LOVED this beauty since I saw it on the runway. So happy with my purchase.



This is stunning on you! I love it.

I have paid for one at home but have not seen it yet. I will see it after my vacation. If I don't spend too much here and I like it I will keep it. So far so good, I made no unplanned purchases!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is stunning on you! I love it.
> 
> I have paid for one at home but have not seen it yet. I will see it after my vacation. If I don't spend too much here and I like it I will keep it. So far so good, I made no unplanned purchases!



Your thinking of getting one?


----------



## Baglover121

I'm starting to like this one, after seeing it on an Asian actress, 

, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this,I know the styling is off putting, and I honestly thought it looks very expensive but in fact it does not, curious to see how it looks like.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3516215
> 
> 
> I'm starting to like this one, after seeing it on an Asian actress,
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516216
> 
> And this,I know the styling is off putting, and I honestly thought it looks very expensive but in fact it does not, curious to see how it looks like.



Do you know if the first one comes in different colors?


----------



## Irene7899

smileygirl said:


> The tshirt comes in a few colours.  This was my favourite.  I couldn't justify it... But I am told it is extremely popular and is a massive line for it...


HI, what is the price for this t-shirt


----------



## EmileH

Irene7899 said:


> HI, what is the price for this t-shirt



$850 in the US


----------



## megeve12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you know if the first one comes in different colors?


It comes also in black!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you know if the first one comes in different colors?



I don't know to be honest, my SA is away too,
Will ask her to when she is back, I'm liking it a lot as it has the White jacket clasp detail,


View attachment 3516232


This one here,


----------



## halliehallie

Pourquoipas said:


> It looks perfect on you. Like the contrast with black.



Thank you so much, Pourquoipas. You have impeccable style.


----------



## halliehallie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is stunning on you! I love it.
> 
> I have paid for one at home but have not seen it yet. I will see it after my vacation. If I don't spend too much here and I like it I will keep it. So far so good, I made no unplanned purchases!



It's going to look stunning on you, as always.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I don't know to be honest, my SA is away too,
> Will ask her to when she is back, I'm liking it a lot as it has the White jacket clasp detail,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516232
> 
> 
> This one here,



Oh I really like this. Too bad that shade of green is not great on me and I have enough black for the moment.


----------



## kpai

Does anyone know when the cruise collection is launching in the London boutiques? TIA.


----------



## periogirl28

kpai said:


> Does anyone know when the cruise collection is launching in the London boutiques? TIA.



Monday 14th. SA just sent me a text.


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> $850 in the US


Slightly cheaper in Asia but about the same


----------



## ari

Thank You Baglover! Still not sure about the blouse.


ailoveresale said:


> I like the sweater!  The color is so pretty and I think it can be dressed up or down.
> I'm also obsessed with those boots...seriously tempted!


ailoveresale, Thank you! the boots are very comfortable, mere for every day walking.


rhm said:


> Hmmm... I have loved every single one of your purchases Ari but I am not sure about this one.
> Maybe its just my personal disliking to this Fall/Winter collection but I don't think the first look really suits you.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the white blouse and the boots.


Thank you for the honest opinion Rhm! im still not sure about this blouse. the boots are not my style either, but they are so comfortable and go well with the skirt.


Pourquoipas said:


> Love the boots, cardi and the skirt. If you dislike the fact it's  quite high waisted maybe you could  try the cardi closed or with a fitted body maybe in raspberry ( impossible to find) or grey instead of the white blouse? It'll be more like a dress like that.
> I love the collar of the sweater. Is it a blouse or partially knitted? You will wear that under your jackets for sure. The bolide is perfect as a bag in style and color. No need of raspberry tweed bags[emoji38][emoji38]


Thank You PQP, the blouse is knitted wool. the sleeves are huge. I can't fitted under a jacket, but under a coat it would be nice. 
I put a little cjain belt over the skirt at waist level and things balanced out somehow. I'm happy that I got the skirt as the colors go perfectly and raspberry is really dificult to find.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies, I am catching up. Interesting photos of the white cruise jacket. I am in Paris. My usual SA is not here. They are refusing to show it at the moment. Insane [emoji849]


Hay PP! hope you have great time!


Pourquoipas said:


> Not a jacket , cardi again. I'm cold, we're expecting snow!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515818


Beautiful Pqp! the skirt looks great with the cardi!


melisande said:


> I think everything is really pretty, especially the cardigan and skirt combo. I'd keep the blouse.


Thank you Melisande!


smileygirl said:


> The tshirt comes in a few colours.  This was my favourite.  I couldn't justify it... But I am told it is extremely popular and is a massive line for it...


it is quite cute on you!


smileygirl said:


> It looks awesome!  I couldn't wear the skirt tho.


Thank you Smiley girl! why didn't you like the skirt?


halliehallie said:


> View attachment 3516006
> 
> 
> Must be just me. I LOVED this beauty since I saw it on the runway. So happy with my purchase.


halliehallie, major congrats!!!!


meridian said:


> This blouse is EVERYTHING. Please keep it!!


meridian, Thank You!


chowlover2 said:


> I love the white blouse on you. The ruffles, the detail is gorgeous, so feminine. I'm seriously swooning!


chowlover2, Thank You! 


gracekelly said:


> Don't think the skirt is flattering and the blouse is not sophisticated enough for your usual look and too big.


gracekelly, thank you for being so honest! it is big isn't it?


Coco.lover said:


> This thread has been very helpful to me, so I'd thought I would share. I bought the Rome paris Black jacket in a 48 (I'm a 44) at Saks took it to Chanel and the seamstress is a miracle worked my jacket came out perfect, better that the 44 I tried on a couple of months ago. Also Chanel charged me $150. Here's a pic sorry for the awful background


Coco.lover, congrats! it fits perfectly and looks great on you!


hermesBB said:


> Like the cardigan on you! Not sure about the blouse though. Thought the fit is kinda off...
> 
> 
> 
> Great fit! Lovely!


Thank you HermesBB!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank You Baglover! Still not sure about the blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracekelly, thank you for being so honest! it is big isn't it?
> 
> C


It actually pained me to write that, but if you didn't want an opinion, you would not have posted the picture.  Your style is so honed and amazing that  you knew they were not working.  Clothes look best when we are wearing THEM and not THEM wearing US.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Ari. Having a wonderful time. The motivation of the Chanel cruise jacket it working. I have shown tremendous shopping discipline this far.


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Thank You Baglover! Still not sure about the blouse.
> 
> ailoveresale, Thank you! the boots are very comfortable, mere for every day walking.
> 
> Thank you for the honest opinion Rhm! im still not sure about this blouse. the boots are not my style either, but they are so comfortable and go well with the skirt.
> 
> Thank You PQP, the blouse is knitted wool. the sleeves are huge. I can't fitted under a jacket, but under a coat it would be nice.
> I put a little cjain belt over the skirt at waist level and things balanced out somehow. I'm happy that I got the skirt as the colors go perfectly and raspberry is really dificult to find.
> 
> Hay PP! hope you have great time!
> 
> Beautiful Pqp! the skirt looks great with the cardi!
> 
> Thank you Melisande!
> 
> it is quite cute on you!
> 
> Thank you Smiley girl! why didn't you like the skirt?
> 
> halliehallie, major congrats!!!!
> 
> meridian, Thank You!
> 
> chowlover2, Thank You!
> 
> gracekelly, thank you for being so honest! it is big isn't it?
> 
> Coco.lover, congrats! it fits perfectly and looks great on you!
> 
> Thank you HermesBB!


The skirt is too long and chunky.  Not very flattering on me.  Like you said, made me look big.  Why don't you consider the dress?


----------



## smileygirl

The cruise jacket I bought


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> It actually pained me to write that, but if you didn't want an opinion, you would not have posted the picture.  Your style is so honed and amazing that  you knew they were not working.  Clothes look best when we are wearing THEM and not THEM wearing US.



Thank you GraceKelly! I still haven't returned the blouse, decided to try it again as I didn't have time. I'm not convinced yet,unless the tailor could trim it a bit 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here is with leather leggings 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 here is with jeans. I tried with a belt as SA suggested, but it is even more ridiculous!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> The skirt is too long and chunky.  Not very flattering on me.  Like you said, made me look big.  Why don't you consider the dress?



I actually liked the length for me, especially with elegant heels, the major problem for me is the high waist, my waist is a bit short, when I put a Chanel chain belt at the waist it looked much better. With the boots it looks a bit heavy and wintery. I love the color combo! Also it might be a bit small in me. [emoji51]I'll take to the tailor - it needs to be let out with about 1 cm in order to fit perfectly. Chanel cuts their skirt and pants are very tight around the waist then it is a bit wide and at the lower hips are tight again. At least on me. 
I'll check a size bigger of the high waisted pants to see how it fits.
If I come across the dress during the sale I'll get it as I like the cardigan a lot.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> The cruise jacket I bought



Smileygirl, congrats [emoji3] I  really need to see this jacket on. The pictures most often don't show the beauty of the clothes. Was it part of the show?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Ari. Having a wonderful time. The motivation of the Chanel cruise jacket it working. I have shown tremendous shopping discipline this far.



I'm very happy for you! I followed you posts and enjoyed them a lot! 
Discipline feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## halliehallie

smileygirl said:


> The cruise jacket I bought



Please model for us!! [emoji173]️


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> I actually liked the length for me, especially with elegant heels, the major problem for me is the high waist, my waist is a bit short, when I put a Chanel chain belt at the waist it looked much better. With the boots it looks a bit heavy and wintery. I love the color combo! Also it might be a bit small in me. [emoji51]I'll take to the tailor - it needs to be let out with about 1 cm in order to fit perfectly. Chanel cuts their skirt and pants are very tight around the waist then it is a bit wide and at the lower hips are tight again. At least on me.
> I'll check a size bigger of the high waisted pants to see how it fits.
> If I come across the dress during the sale I'll get it as I like the cardigan a lot.


Oh it definitely works better on you!  I think it's the high waist and also the two pockets that made me look huge!  I love the colour combo too.  I wish it was regular waist and perhaps pockets differently placed


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Smileygirl, congrats [emoji3] I  really need to see this jacket on. The pictures most often don't show the beauty of the clothes. Was it part of the show?





halliehallie said:


> Please model for us!! [emoji173]️



Don't think part of show.  Will do once I get back from business trip!  It was basically about 1/3 the price of the White jacket... So next to the White jacket it seemed a no-brainer.  Plus it looked a lot better on me...


----------



## smileygirl

Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best 
Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up



Love this collar and the elegant fit ! Good buy for sure, congrats [emoji898]


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up



Great jacket! It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up


Yes! It is very elegant, love that is fitted, rare for Chanel jacket [emoji7] thank you for sharing! 
Congrats!
I don't see how anything could look huge on you! [emoji8]


----------



## smileygirl

Thanks   But seriously at 1/3 the price of the White jacket ... It seemed a steal it has the nice Chanel lining inside too.  Unlike the LBJ (which j also got)!


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up



It looks so much better when u have it on！Cut is clean and polished! good choice indeed


----------



## hermesBB

smileygirl said:


> Thanks   But seriously at 1/3 the price of the White jacket ... It seemed a steal it has the nice Chanel lining inside too.  Unlike the LBJ (which j also got)!



I'm debating on the white jacket too....


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> I'm debating on the white jacket too....



I'm interested in your decision on it. You have such great style. I can't see it until I get home.


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> I'm debating on the white jacket too....


Thanks!  It's rare that I buy zip ups!  

Have you tried it on yet?  I am going to go back on the weekend to try it on with jeans to see if it is any better!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm interested in your decision on it. You have such great style. I can't see it until I get home.



Thank you PbP! I was told the material is very light and easy to wear but I haven't got a chance to try it on yet. Hence the debate. My SA is holding a 34 for me, supposedly there is a huge waiting list for it. But I usually don't go for those b***t. 



smileygirl said:


> Thanks!  It's rare that I buy zip ups!
> 
> Have you tried it on yet?  I am going to go back on the weekend to try it on with jeans to see if it is any better!



No yet, great that u can try it on soon. Let us know how it fits, cannt wait to see your pics. That would be really helpful for all of us to make decisions!


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> Thank you PbP! I was told the material is very light and easy to wear but I haven't got a chance to try it on yet. Hence the debate. My SA is holding a 34 for me, supposedly there is a huge waiting list for it. But I usually don't go for those b***t.
> 
> 
> 
> No yet, great that u can try it on soon. Let us know how it fits, cannt wait to see your pics. That would be really helpful for all of us to make decisions!


A waiting listing wouldn't surprise me but I don't think it will sell like hot cakes because of the price. It has been a while since I've seen a little white jacket.  I like the green jacket that was posted earlier!!. I have kept the tags on my black jacket and holding off on wearing it in case I prefer the green one but can't keep both.  Hopefully it comes in soon!


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up


I wanted to see how this jacket looks worn, I like it very much



smileygirl said:


> A waiting listing wouldn't surprise me but I don't think it will sell like hot cakes because of the price. It has been a while since I've seen a little white jacket.  I like the green jacket that was posted earlier!!. I have kept the tags on my black jacket and holding off on wearing it in case I prefer the green one but can't keep both.  Hopefully it comes in soon!



Maybe because of the price tag not many jackets were made? Unlike the coco tee which is very reasonable for Chanel ready to wear and thus more accessible to many customers? Very much like the woc ,


----------



## pasha

Some photos from my travel :
Chanel 06P jacket
Chanel Shanghai Jacket
Chanel 06A jacket

I usually pack just one bag (the lightest) and a pair of boots, so I don't always get to match them with my outfit. 
Thank you for letting me share !


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517161
> View attachment 3517162
> View attachment 3517165
> 
> 
> Some photos from my travel :
> Chanel 06P jacket
> Chanel Shanghai Jacket
> Chanel 06A jacket
> 
> I usually pack just one bag (the lightest) and a pair of boots, so I don't always get to match them with my outfit.
> Thank you for letting me share !



Looks like you've travelled through France, love to see your beautiful collection of jackets on site!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you GraceKelly! I still haven't returned the blouse, decided to try it again as I didn't have time. I'm not convinced yet,unless the tailor could trim it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with leather leggings
> View attachment 3516978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with jeans. I tried with a belt as SA suggested, but it is even more ridiculous!



I actually really like these stylings.  I was on the fence in the initial photo, but it looks stunning with both skinny pants.  I vote keep...kind of upscale artistic looking to me...like you are painting in your Paris garret apt (that your aristocrat family owns).


----------



## LaenaLovely

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up



Great jacket...the neckline is lovely!


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> Thank you GraceKelly! I still haven't returned the blouse, decided to try it again as I didn't have time. I'm not convinced yet,unless the tailor could trim it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with leather leggings
> View attachment 3516978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with jeans. I tried with a belt as SA suggested, but it is even more ridiculous!



I like the neckline and the sleeves but I would only wear it under something.  Not as keen on it by itself.  But under a suit jacket I think would be stunning!. I love ruffles


----------



## smileygirl

LaenaLovely said:


> Great jacket...the neckline is lovely!


Thanks! I do like it but I also think I have too many black jackets!


----------



## smileygirl

Baglover121 said:


> I wanted to see how this jacket looks worn, I like it very much
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe because of the price tag not many jackets were made? Unlike the coco tee which is very reasonable for Chanel ready to wear and thus more accessible to many customers? Very much like the woc ,


Thanks!. And yes I suspect why that's why the t is so popular too.  I don't really like t-shirts.  If this came in a tank, I would probably buy all the colors. Lucky for the wallet it does not!


----------



## smileygirl

Did anyone else get the denim jacket from a few months back?


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> Here are two I took before but I don't think it is best
> Match.  I think it looks best with jeans. Haven't had time to play with it yet.  I sized up


Looks wonderful and a great fit.


----------



## gracekelly

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517161
> View attachment 3517162
> View attachment 3517165
> 
> 
> Some photos from my travel :
> Chanel 06P jacket
> Chanel Shanghai Jacket
> Chanel 06A jacket
> 
> I usually pack just one bag (the lightest) and a pair of boots, so I don't always get to match them with my outfit.
> Thank you for letting me share !


Love your jackets!  I am a total sucker for the white with braid trim.  I have one that is very similar.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Thank you GraceKelly! I still haven't returned the blouse, decided to try it again as I didn't have time. I'm not convinced yet,unless the tailor could trim it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3516976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with leather leggings
> View attachment 3516978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is with jeans. I tried with a belt as SA suggested, but it is even more ridiculous!



Dear Ari,

     You have beautiful taste in clothes and you wear Chanel incredibly well.  Yet, to be honest, this blouse is not my favorite look on you. I think you are hesitating about it for a reason. To me, both the details and the fit are too exaggerated on your frame.  You are a stunning woman and this looks like it is wearing you... just leaning a bit toward costume versus blouse in my opinion. i think you will know when you find just the perfect new piece and you will not hesitate.  I hope that my advice doesn't upset you! There are many beautiful pieces yet to come! Good luck, my friend.


----------



## hermesBB

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517161
> View attachment 3517162
> View attachment 3517165
> 
> 
> Some photos from my travel :
> Chanel 06P jacket
> Chanel Shanghai Jacket
> Chanel 06A jacket
> 
> I usually pack just one bag (the lightest) and a pair of boots, so I don't always get to match them with my outfit.
> Thank you for letting me share !



You look beautiful in all three! Especially love the second and the third white jackets! The collars and the trims, very Chanel but with a modern twist!


----------



## ari

pasha said:


> View attachment 3517161
> View attachment 3517162
> View attachment 3517165
> 
> 
> Some photos from my travel :
> Chanel 06P jacket
> Chanel Shanghai Jacket
> Chanel 06A jacket
> 
> I usually pack just one bag (the lightest) and a pair of boots, so I don't always get to match them with my outfit.
> Thank you for letting me share !



I love all 3 jackets, but the last 06A is just gorgeous!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> I like the neckline and the sleeves but I would only wear it under something.  Not as keen on it by itself.  But under a suit jacket I think would be stunning!. I love ruffles





luckylove said:


> Dear Ari,
> 
> You have beautiful taste in clothes and you wear Chanel incredibly well.  Yet, to be honest, this blouse is not my favorite look on you. I think you are hesitating about it for a reason. To me, both the details and the fit are too exaggerated on your frame.  You are a stunning woman and this looks like it is wearing you... just leaning a bit toward costume versus blouse in my opinion. i think you will know when you find just the perfect new piece and you will not hesitate.  I hope that my advice doesn't upset you! There are many beautiful pieces yet to come! Good luck, my friend.





LaenaLovely said:


> I actually really like these stylings.  I was on the fence in the initial photo, but it looks stunning with both skinny pants.  I vote keep...kind of upscale artistic looking to me...like you are painting in your Paris garret apt (that your aristocrat family owns).



Thank you dear Ladies for you frank opinions, I love the blouse, but I see that the fit is not for me, I took it to the tailor and they showed me how it will look fitted in the waist and I liked it much better, it will be ready soon, I'll post pictures!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you dear Ladies for you frank opinions, I love the blouse, but I see that the fit is not for me, I took it to the tailor and they showed me how it will look fitted in the waist and I liked it much better, it will be ready soon, I'll post pictures!



Sure it will work out just fine!


----------



## Genie27

Ari, you have an excellent eye - I felt there was too much blouse in your initial picture, although the details were very nice. Once it's shaped/fitted, it will be a nice addition to your wardrobe- I'm looking forward to seeing the after alteration pictures.


----------



## smileygirl

P


Pourquoipas said:


> Sure it will work out just fine!


Look forward!  I love the details!


----------



## Coco.lover

smileygirl said:


> Did anyone else get the denim jacket from a few months back?


I bought it. But you look like you have a more fitted one than mine. I only sized down one size


----------



## smileygirl

Coco.lover said:


> I bought it. But you look like you have a more fitted one than mine. I only sized down one size


I took my normal size and thought it was a bit big still.  Curious as to how you wear this.  Is denim on denim a nono or is it ok for this piece?


----------



## ari

This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]


----------



## Coco.lover

smileygirl said:


> I took my normal size and thought it was a bit big still.  Curious as to how you wear this.  Is denim on denim a nono or is it ok for this piece?


I haven't worn it yet. But I'll probably wear it denim on denim since 99% of the time I'm in jeans. I always do demin on denim or with leather leggings. I am 44 for jackets but took this in a 42 and it's a bit oversized. I would love to see the runway look of this jacket but can't find it.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure it will work out just fine!


Thank you PQP! I do hope so!


Genie27 said:


> Ari, you have an excellent eye - I felt there was too much blouse in your initial picture, although the details were very nice. Once it's shaped/fitted, it will be a nice addition to your wardrobe- I'm looking forward to seeing the after alteration pictures.


Genie thank you for the great compliment! 


smileygirl said:


> P
> 
> Look forward!  I love the details!



Smileygirl, thank you, will post soon[emoji28]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264



Perfection!


----------



## Pourquoipas

T





ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264


These high-waist velvet pants are simply stunning on you no doubt!!!!
Exceptional, Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264



BTW you look better than the Chanel girl on the ad with it.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264



Fabulous!


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, the velvet pants, top and pearls are beyond perfection on you. One of the best looks you have ever posted.  It is modern, chic and really wearable all at the same time.


----------



## pasha

gracekelly said:


> Love your jackets!  I am a total sucker for the white with braid trim.  I have one that is very similar.



Thank you ! And yes I love the white.....and cream jackets.


----------



## pasha

hermesBB said:


> You look beautiful in all three! Especially love the second and the third white jackets! The collars and the trims, very Chanel but with a modern twist!





ari said:


> I love all 3 jackets, but the last 06A is just gorgeous!



Thank you !


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264


 Beautiful!  Very Chanel


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264


Love this outfit and the pearls!  Simple and chic is the best!


----------



## hopingoneday

Coco.lover said:


> This thread has been very helpful to me, so I'd thought I would share. I bought the Rome paris Black jacket in a 48 (I'm a 44) at Saks took it to Chanel and the seamstress is a miracle worked my jacket came out perfect, better that the 44 I tried on a couple of months ago. Also Chanel charged me $150. Here's a pic sorry for the awful background


OMG She did a BEAUTIFUL job.  It looks a flawless fit.


----------



## hopingoneday

ari said:


> This time I don't have doubts about my buys[emoji4]
> Please excuse my weird pose but I wanted to show the width of the pants[emoji7]
> View attachment 3518264


Stunning look, very flattering on you.


----------



## ari

Coco.lover said:


> I haven't worn it yet. But I'll probably wear it denim on denim since 99% of the time I'm in jeans. I always do demin on denim or with leather leggings. I am 44 for jackets but took this in a 42 and it's a bit oversized. I would love to see the runway look of this jacket but can't find it.


Coco, please post modeling pictures! I'd love to see it worn. 


LaenaLovely said:


> Perfection!


Thank you Leanalovely!


Pourquoipas said:


> T
> These high-waist velvet pants are simply stunning on you no doubt!!!!
> Exceptional, Congrats!





Pourquoipas said:


> BTW you look better than the Chanel girl on the ad with it.


Thank you PQP, well you are too kind to me!
I had to size up to 40, in order to feel more comfortable around the waist, the length is 
better, the model is most probably 34 [emoji30]




Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous!





911snowball said:


> Ari, the velvet pants, top and pearls are beyond perfection on you. One of the best looks you have ever posted.  It is modern, chic and really wearable all at the same time.


Thank you! 911snowball, I need to check about the shoes, maybe the pointed ones are not the best. 


smileygirl said:


> Beautiful!  Very Chanel


Thank you Smileygirl!


gracekelly said:


> Love this outfit and the pearls!  Simple and chic is the best!


Thank GraceKelly! 


hopingoneday said:


> Stunning look, very flattering on you.


hopingoneday, thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!







And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]



So adorable. Lovely jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So adorable. Lovely jacket!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]



So beautiful, 
the fabric is much nicer than the cruise I must admit,


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]



Very nice jacket ailoveresale! Congrats it is very elegant! Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## ari

Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better 
The fitted shape suits me better 


I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



Much better! Looks great on you!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?


Gorgeous, ari! Agree to keep the necklace simple.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?


The fit is lovely and looks so much better.  I would try perfectly plain pearls with no metal or forgo the necklace and wear a brooch up at the top center of the neck band.   The front of the blouse is so pretty that it can stand on its own.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]


Congrats!  Jacket twins!  Glad you went for it.  I found the jacket to be tight i the bust too so I tweaked it.


----------



## Genie27

Ari, I love that blouse on you now!


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



The blouse looks wonderful on you! The slim silhouette really looks lovely!


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]



Beautiful jacket and even more beautiful daughter.


----------



## bruintscherl

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!


The jacket's beautiful, and the red trim is to die for. Running the risk of making myself unpopular: The fit seems a little bit tight for you. All the buttons are pulled, which seems to indicate that you need an inch or so in width. I suggest, if possible. to have it altered to look even more stunning than you already do.


----------



## doloresmia

From instagram chanel_archives


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> From instagram chanel_archives
> 
> View attachment 3520414


Nice.  All of it.


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> So beautiful,
> the fabric is much nicer than the cruise I must admit,


Thank you! Yes the fabric is a nice tight tweed and the trim is so classic.



ari said:


> Very nice jacket ailoveresale! Congrats it is very elegant! Your daughter is so cute!





ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



Thank you ari! The blouse looks much better fitted [emoji1360]. It's such a statement piece I would keep the necklace simple.



gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  Jacket twins!  Glad you went for it.  I found the jacket to be tight i the bust too so I tweaked it.



Yay thanks! I was expecting to not be able to button it at all...



Moirai said:


> Beautiful jacket and even more beautiful daughter.


Thank you so sweet of you! [emoji5]



bruintscherl said:


> The jacket's beautiful, and the red trim is to die for. Running the risk of making myself unpopular: The fit seems a little bit tight for you. All the buttons are pulled, which seems to indicate that you need an inch or so in width. I suggest, if possible. to have it altered to look even more stunning than you already do.



Not at all, I agree! I thought a 38 would be way too tight so I was surprised to be able to button it at all. I'm still in the process of getting back to pre-baby weight (younger DD, not the one in the photo!) so I'm holding off on altering it. I paid $$$ to let out some other jackets from the Spring sale and then realized I should have waited... I will give myself a bit more time before I give up and take all my stuff to the tailor [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Yay thanks! I was expecting to not be able to button it at all...
> 
> 
> [emoji5]
> 
> 
> Not at all, I agree! I thought a 38 would be way too tight so I was surprised to be able to button it at all. I'm still in the process of getting back to pre-baby weight (younger DD, not the one in the photo!) so I'm holding off on altering it. I paid $$$ to let out some other jackets from the Spring sale and then realized I should have waited... I will give myself a bit more time before I give up and take all my stuff to the tailor [emoji23]



You don't have to button it.  I have this ongoing dialogue with myself about that.  I never button them up, but always want them to fit properly in case I want to do so.  I thought that this particular jacket had a tricky fit and ran small and I believe I mentioned that to you when you initially inquired about it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



Good you got rid of some fabric below. Now you can see all the beauty of the details.
Not sure if you need a necklace on it at all.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I ended up finding the 2012 Spring white jacket. Surprisingly the 38 fit pretty comfortably! Such a beautiful light jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my daughter today in the Chanel boutique after they gave her a camellia [emoji5]



Dream jacket and such a cute daughter! Congrats!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Much better! Looks great on you!


Thank you PP!


Moirai said:


> Gorgeous, ari! Agree to keep the necklace simple.


Thank You Moirai!


gracekelly said:


> The fit is lovely and looks so much better.  I would try perfectly plain pearls with no metal or forgo the necklace and wear a brooch up at the top center of the neck band.   The front of the blouse is so pretty that it can stand on its own.


GraceKelly Thank you, I did try a brooch at the neck band, but maybe the brooch was not the right one. 


Genie27 said:


> Ari, I love that blouse on you now!


Thank you Genie!


luckylove said:


> The blouse looks wonderful on you! The slim silhouette really looks lovely!


luckylove, Thank you!


ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Yes the fabric is a nice tight tweed and the trim is so classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari! The blouse looks much better fitted [emoji1360]. It's such a statement piece I would keep the necklace simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay thanks! I was expecting to not be able to button it at all...
> 
> 
> Thank you so sweet of you! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, I agree! I thought a 38 would be way too tight so I was surprised to be able to button it at all. I'm still in the process of getting back to pre-baby weight (younger DD, not the one in the photo!) so I'm holding off on altering it. I paid $$$ to let out some other jackets from the Spring sale and then realized I should have waited... I will give myself a bit more time before I give up and take all my stuff to the tailor [emoji23]





Pourquoipas said:


> Good you got rid of some fabric below. Now you can see all the beauty of the details.
> Not sure if you need a necklace on it at all.


ailoveresale, thank you, the jacket fits you perfectly in the shoulders, so wait a little!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?


 Looks so much better, not swamping your lovely figure anymore, 


[QUOTE="ailoveresale, post: 30802399, member: 25146]






Not at all, I agree! I thought a 38 would be way too tight so I was surprised to be able to button it at all. I'm still in the process of getting back to pre-baby weight (younger DD, not the one in the photo!) so I'm holding off on altering it. I paid $$$ to let out some other jackets from the Spring sale and then realized I should have waited... I will give myself a bit more time before I give up and take all my stuff to the tailor [emoji23][/QUOTE]

Oh I agree, don't rush, it's such a special piece and you would want to ruin it once you reach your target  , I remember you mentioning having a small baby.it takes time  not just to lose weight but for your body to get back to its pre-pregnancy shape. 
Your DD reminds me of my four year old DD! They are precious at this age!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



It's very Edwardian after the alteration!


----------



## bruintscherl

> Not at all, I agree! I thought a 38 would be way too tight so I was surprised to be able to button it at all. I'm still in the process of getting back to pre-baby weight (younger DD, not the one in the photo!) so I'm holding off on altering it. I paid $$$ to let out some other jackets from the Spring sale and then realized I should have waited... I will give myself a bit more time before I give up and take all my stuff to the tailor [emoji23]




That makes totally sense. In the meantime, as gracekelly said, you don't even need to button it to wear it. It such a beautiful piece, I could look at it, and swool and drool over it all day (: So happy for you that you found it!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Looks so much better, not swamping your lovely figure anymore,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ailoveresale said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very Edwardian after the alteration!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is[emoji38]
Click to expand...


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?


That is perfection now!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3520269
> 
> Here is the blouse back from the tailor. It think it looks much better
> The fitted shape suits me better
> View attachment 3520271
> 
> I'm not sure what kind of jewelry to wear with it. The black and white pearls are a bit too contrasting, maybe the silver looks better?



This looks perfect!  I actually like the B/w pearls, but hard to tell not IRL.  Tailoring is the key...nailed it on this top.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3521143
> 
> 
> Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them



Wowza! I thought the white was expensive. That's very very expensive. I don't think it will sell quickly at that price but I also don't think they will put it on sale. I think they just holdover the  best pieces until someone decides to pay full price, but I could be wrong. Others here are more experienced than I am. The Salzburg never went on sale here. 

I have the white one on hold and I'm deciding on it. One of my concerns which might be a concern with this as well is that it's clearly a warm weather color combination. If it's heavy weight but summer colors I'll never wear it. So think carefully. Be careful with such an expensive purchase. I haven't seen the white one yet either.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wowza! I thought the white was expensive. That's very very expensive. I don't think it will sell quickly at that price but I also don't think they will put it on sale. I think they just holdover the  best pieces until someone decides to pay full price, but I could be wrong. Others here are more experienced than I am. The Salzburg never went on sale here.
> 
> I have the white one on hold and I'm deciding on it. One of my concerns which might be a concern with this as well is that it's clearly a warm weather color combination. If it's heavy weight but summer colors I'll never wear it. So think carefully. Be careful with such an expensive purchase. I haven't seen the white one yet either.



I love the white too!  Please post pics and let us know if you purchase it!

Yes, I need to feel the weight...it seems summery.  For that price, needs to be a 4 season jacket (for me).  Good consideration you point out!

Frustrating about things not going on sale.  My hope is that this kind of a specific color combo and won't appeal to all (or whoever is buying 5 figure spring jackets)...I think I'm guilty of not being shocked anymore re price, since now everything seems to be getting more and more $.  However, I have my limits.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> I love the white too!  Please post pics and let us know if you purchase it!
> 
> Yes, I need to feel the weight...it seems summery.  For that price, needs to be a 4 season jacket (for me).  Good consideration you point out!
> 
> Frustrating about things not going on sale.  My hope is that this kind of a specific color combo and won't appeal to all (or whoever is buying 5 figure spring jackets)...I think I'm guilty of not being shocked anymore re price, since now everything seems to be getting more and more $.  However, I have my limits.



I just messaged you. I'll let you know what I decide.


----------



## luckylove

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3521143
> 
> 
> Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them



Hi there! Though this jacket was purchased by other retailers, it was purchased in very limited quantities due to the price point. 
As lovely as this piece is, think long and hard before committing to this price point. For me, this is one that I would gamble on it still being around during sale season.  If you have a regular SA whom you are loyal to, perhaps you can tell them how much you love it and to keep you posted on availability for pre sale. If money is no object and you love it, then go for it! It is quite pretty! Good luck decoding!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> You don't have to button it.  I have this ongoing dialogue with myself about that.  I never button them up, but always want them to fit properly in case I want to do so.  I thought that this particular jacket had a tricky fit and ran small and I believe I mentioned that to you when you initially inquired about it.



Yes I rarely button my jackets as well.  I remember you mentioned it ran small which is why I was surprised I could even button it.  ;P



Pourquoipas said:


> Dream jacket and such a cute daughter! Congrats!



Thank you!!



ari said:


> ailoveresale, thank you, the jacket fits you perfectly in the shoulders, so wait a little!



I will, thanks! 



Baglover121 said:


> Oh I agree, don't rush, it's such a special piece and you would want to ruin it once you reach your target  , I remember you mentioning having a small baby.it takes time  not just to lose weight but for your body to get back to its pre-pregnancy shape.
> Your DD reminds me of my four year old DD! They are precious at this age!



Thank you!  Yes I worry my body will never be the same but it's only been 1.5 years... last time it took me only 1 year, this time it's taking longer!
Aw you have a 4 year old too - they are truly so much fun at this age.  She was a big hit at all the stores. 



bruintscherl said:


> That makes totally sense. In the meantime, as gracekelly said, you don't even need to button it to wear it. It such a beautiful piece, I could look at it, and swool and drool over it all day (: So happy for you that you found it!



Thank you so much!! 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3521143
> 
> 
> Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them


[/QUOTE]

I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!


----------



## gracekelly

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3521143
> 
> 
> Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them


This is a jacket for a particular Chanel client IMO.  It is beautiful and a cross between a mosaic and a stained glass window.  I have not seen it IRL as of yet and at this price, many retailers might have been afraid to order it.  It is one of those pieces that people will always remember as opposed to something simpler, so you will have to decide if that bothers you.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Yes I rarely button my jackets as well.  I remember you mentioned it ran small which is why I was surprised I could even button it.  ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes I worry my body will never be the same but it's only been 1.5 years... last time it took me only 1 year, this time it's taking longer!
> Aw you have a 4 year old too - they are truly so much fun at this age.  She was a big hit at all the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!





> I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!


 I would alter it now because even if you get a bit thinner, it will still fit well because you are not doing anything that radical to it.


----------



## smileygirl

From the Launch yesterday ...

The green jacket also comes in black.  Runs very small though.  I would probably size up. 

The fringed jacket is gorgeous.  Absolutely stunning.  But well over 13k usd.  Really stunning.

I still didn't like the white jacket.  Money saved!. It is probably too hot for summer but the colors don't work for winter.  Probably more a spring jacket


----------



## xiaoxiao

LaenaLovely said:


> This looks perfect!  I actually like the B/w pearls, but hard to tell not IRL.  Tailoring is the key...nailed it on this top.



I agree with pup. Chanel is weird about what's on sale and what's not. I remember this jacket (I am terrible with names), few seasons ago never went on sale. I saw one at Neiman (I think) and the sales told me Chanel wld never mark this down. Having said that, I think there is a lesage pink one from 2 seasons ago (?) with the light weight fabric went down from $10k to $6k.... so you never know.... I wld wait. Worst case scenario you might have to go out of the country to get it if it's all sold out, which is not the end of the world if you are that committed to it. Best case scenario you get to enjoy it for 40% off! Worth the gamble!


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> From the Launch yesterday ...
> 
> The green jacket also comes in black.  Runs very small though.  I would probably size up.
> 
> The fringed jacket is gorgeous.  Absolutely stunning.  But well over 13k usd.  Really stunning.
> 
> I still didn't like the white jacket.  Money saved!. It is probably too hot for summer but the colors don't work for winter.  Probably more a spring jacket


I like the tweed on the jacket with the fringes, but I am not crazy about the fringes.  The fringes are too long and will not wear well and are probably just a fad.  The solid green is a nice basic jacket that would probably be quite useful.


----------



## smileygirl

gracekelly said:


> I like the tweed on the jacket with the fringes, but I am not crazy about the fringes.  The fringes are too long and will not wear well and are probably just a fad.  The solid green is a nice basic jacket that would probably be quite useful.


Yeah actually I don't like fringes either but this was is very well done.  Not for me either.  I am waiting for the other green jacket.  Tried on the black but I have too many black jackets


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3521143
> 
> 
> Since you ladies are the Chanel experts...I'd love your advice.  My SA just texted me that they received this jacket she thought I'd like...haven't tried it yet, but was in love from the moment I saw in on Karl's godson (?) in the show pics.  The only thing I don't love is the price.  As expected on the intricate tweed, it's $13,850 US.  Any thoughts on if it would make it to the first markdown--I know a while away.  Also, I'd be curious to know if you've seen this at NM, Saks etc.  I feel more comfortable waiting for sale when multiple retailers bought it.  (Sorry for the long post).  And if any of you lovelies purchase it, please post pics so I can drool over them



It's a special jacket, but I guess due to the price tag not many retailers have ordered it or  if so maybe not in great quantities?  So either way it may sellout or not! as gracekelly said , it's for a limited clientele, but you can never be certain what lingers on till sales, and I've seen a few of the  of the pricier Chanel airport jackets and a lesage one I bought back in 2015 on sale, past summer so you never know! 
Sorry if I confused you further,Chanel is confusing sometimes!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Went to try some stuff from cruise and most are running small. 

The green jacket comes in black with bronze button appliques but it's a zip closure and lined with silk. Agree with smileygirl re: sizing.




smileygirl said:


> From the Launch yesterday ...
> 
> The green jacket also comes in black.  Runs very small though.  I would probably size up.
> 
> The fringed jacket is gorgeous.  Absolutely stunning.  But well over 13k usd.  Really stunning.
> 
> I still didn't like the white jacket.  Money saved!. It is probably too hot for summer but the colors don't work for winter.  Probably more a spring jacket


----------



## periogirl28

Went to see my SA and have a look at Cruise. The white jacket is very popular and together with the multi colour blue tweed, was on display. Neither are a must have for me, SA agrees this season the prices are crazy. We also agree that I can skip the t shirt. We will wait for a couple of knits to arrive in my size, otherwise nothing is calling my name.


----------



## hedgwin99

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3521851
> 
> 
> Went to see my SA and have a look at Cruise. The white jacket is very popular and together with the multi colour blue tweed, was on display. Neither are a must have for me, SA agrees this season the prices are crazy. We also agree that I can skip the t shirt. We will wait for a couple of knits to arrive in my size, otherwise nothing is calling my name.



I agree with you on the t-shirt
I don't think it's worth at the full price.. maybe if it's 40% sale [emoji848]


----------



## LaenaLovely

gracekelly said:


> This is a jacket for a particular Chanel client IMO.  It is beautiful and a cross between a mosaic and a stained glass window.  I have not seen it IRL as of yet and at this price, many retailers might have been afraid to order it.  It is one of those pieces that people will always remember as opposed to something simpler, so you will have to decide if that bothers you.



Grace Kelly - a very particular client indeed!  I could see it be a hard sell for a retailer for their fear of it sitting o. The shelf.  My NM store doesn't tend to order this type of stuff bc there are t that many clients for it...now if this were black and navy...another story.

I love statement pieces...I tend to take the old fashioned euro view that fewer spectacular things are best.  I dont mind if people are like, oh there she is in her Aqua chanel jacket again...at that price, I certainly need to wear it like no body's business.  . I'll be interested to see how the stuff sells...cheers to those who can buy a jacket at that price without serious deliberation! 



xiaoxiao said:


> I agree with pup. Chanel is weird about what's on sale and what's not. I remember this jacket (I am terrible with names), few seasons ago never went on sale. I saw one at Neiman (I think) and the sales told me Chanel wld never mark this down. Having said that, I think there is a lesage pink one from 2 seasons ago (?) with the light weight fabric went down from $10k to $6k.... so you never know.... I wld wait. Worst case scenario you might have to go out of the country to get it if it's all sold out, which is not the end of the world if you are that committed to it. Best case scenario you get to enjoy it for 40% off! Worth the gamble!



Xiao-Xiao - Ugh, luxury goods and their games!  I tend to be pretty lucky re sale (and just alter things of other sizes to fit).  Maybe it's my humble roots, but I feel better when something is on sale (look how much you save not how much you spend).  I'm leaning towards gamble (but I haven't seen it IRL yet).



Baglover121 said:


> It's a special jacket, but I guess due to the price tag not many retailers have ordered it or  if so maybe not in great quantities?  So either way it may sellout or not! as gracekelly said , it's for a limited clientele, but you can never be certain what lingers on till sales, and I've seen a few of the  of the pricier Chanel airport jackets and a lesage one I bought back in 2015 on sale, past summer so you never know!
> Sorry if I confused you further,Chanel is confusing sometimes!



Baglover - oh sigh, one never knows...if be curious to know how many sizes they ordered it  in.



ailoveresale said:


> Yes I rarely button my jackets as well.  I remember you mentioned it ran small which is why I was surprised I could even button it.  ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Yes I worry my body will never be the same but it's only been 1.5 years... last time it took me only 1 year, this time it's taking longer!
> Aw you have a 4 year old too - they are truly so much fun at this age.  She was a big hit at all the stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!![/QUOTE]

Ailoversale- were my budget unlimited...I'd make my SA quite happy with Cuba.  I love these fun cruise colors.  I need to think long and hard about this jacket, I'd be on shopping ban island for sure after it!  But maybe that's a positive, learning the pleasures of delayed gratification through retail 

Thank you all for your insight.  I was going to head to my store to check it out today, but my two little boys had other plans for me.  Maybe good to give myself some time before I make rash choices.  In the interim I played with styling my new chanel t during naptime with some things hiding in my closet.  Still haven't dropped my baby weight, but you can get the idea.


----------



## Baglover121

Laenalovely, the tee with the sparkly skirt [emoji106][emoji108]
I love mixing up things too,


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> Grace Kelly - a very particular client indeed!  I could see it be a hard sell for a retailer for their fear of it sitting o. The shelf.  My NM store doesn't tend to order this type of stuff bc there are t that many clients for it...now if this were black and navy...another story.
> 
> I love statement pieces...I tend to take the old fashioned euro view that fewer spectacular things are best.  I dont mind if people are like, oh there she is in her Aqua chanel jacket again...at that price, I certainly need to wear it like no body's business.  . I'll be interested to see how the stuff sells...cheers to those who can buy a jacket at that price without serious deliberation!
> 
> 
> 
> Xiao-Xiao - Ugh, luxury goods and their games!  I tend to be pretty lucky re sale (and just alter things of other sizes to fit).  Maybe it's my humble roots, but I feel better when something is on sale (look how much you save not how much you spend).  I'm leaning towards gamble (but I haven't seen it IRL yet).
> 
> 
> 
> Baglover - oh sigh, one never knows...if be curious to know how many sizes they ordered it  in.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!



Ailoversale- were my budget unlimited...I'd make my SA quite happy with Cuba.  I love these fun cruise colors.  I need to think long and hard about this jacket, I'd be on shopping ban island for sure after it!  But maybe that's a positive, learning the pleasures of delayed gratification through retail 

Thank you all for your insight.  I was going to head to my store to check it out today, but my two little boys had other plans for me.  Maybe good to give myself some time before I make rash choices.  In the interim I played with styling my new chanel t during naptime with some things hiding in my closet.  Still haven't dropped my baby weight, but you can get the idea.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521929
View attachment 3521930
View attachment 3521931

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Love your tee with your sparkly skirt.


----------



## EmileH

Ok reporting back on my trial of the white cruise jacket. Spoiler: I passed on it. While I found the fabric lovely the cut was not super flattering on me. It is short and boxy. I could probably wear it with a skirt but it didn't look great with jeans or pants. I think the price is too high. The fabric doesn't seem that elaborate and it only has one hook and eye as a closure. For 10,000 I would want it to be perfect and I didn't think it was. At least on me. So good, money saved.


----------



## lasttotheparty

LaenaLovely said:


> Grace Kelly - a very particular client indeed!  I could see it be a hard sell for a retailer for their fear of it sitting o. The shelf.  My NM store doesn't tend to order this type of stuff bc there are t that many clients for it...now if this were black and navy...another story.
> 
> I love statement pieces...I tend to take the old fashioned euro view that fewer spectacular things are best.  I dont mind if people are like, oh there she is in her Aqua chanel jacket again...at that price, I certainly need to wear it like no body's business.  . I'll be interested to see how the stuff sells...cheers to those who can buy a jacket at that price without serious deliberation!
> 
> 
> 
> Xiao-Xiao - Ugh, luxury goods and their games!  I tend to be pretty lucky re sale (and just alter things of other sizes to fit).  Maybe it's my humble roots, but I feel better when something is on sale (look how much you save not how much you spend).  I'm leaning towards gamble (but I haven't seen it IRL yet).
> 
> 
> 
> Baglover - oh sigh, one never knows...if be curious to know how many sizes they ordered it  in.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!



Ailoversale- were my budget unlimited...I'd make my SA quite happy with Cuba.  I love these fun cruise colors.  I need to think long and hard about this jacket, I'd be on shopping ban island for sure after it!  But maybe that's a positive, learning the pleasures of delayed gratification through retail 

Thank you all for your insight.  I was going to head to my store to check it out today, but my two little boys had other plans for me.  Maybe good to give myself some time before I make rash choices.  In the interim I played with styling my new chanel t during naptime with some things hiding in my closet.  Still haven't dropped my baby weight, but you can get the idea.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521929
View attachment 3521930
View attachment 3521931

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

You look fab, baby weight or not. [emoji106]


----------



## LLC

hedgwin99 said:


> I agree with you on the t-shirt
> I don't think it's worth at the full price.. maybe if it's 40% sale [emoji848]



Agree as well!


----------



## EmileH

I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with this simple Paule Ka sheath dress, Hermes scarf and new raisin Kelly yesterday. Forgot to take a photo of today's outfit. I wore my blue 2015 jacket with jeans and an Hermes shawl.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok reporting back on my trial of the white cruise jacket. Spoiler: I passed on it. While I found the fabric lovely the cut was not super flattering on me. It is short and boxy. I could probably wear it with a skirt but it didn't look great with jeans or pants. I think the price is too high. The fabric doesn't seem that elaborate and it only has one hook and eye as a closure. For 10,000 I would want it to be perfect and I didn't think it was. At least on me. So good, money saved.



Phew!  A perfect one will come along and you will love it.  Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Baglover121 said:


> Laenalovely, the tee with the sparkly skirt [emoji106][emoji108]
> I love mixing up things too,



Thanks!

Now I'm just imagining what the jacket would look like with it all


----------



## LaenaLovely

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3521851
> 
> 
> Went to see my SA and have a look at Cruise. The white jacket is very popular and together with the multi colour blue tweed, was on display. Neither are a must have for me, SA agrees this season the prices are crazy. We also agree that I can skip the t shirt. We will wait for a couple of knits to arrive in my size, otherwise nothing is calling my name.



So refreshing when an SA confirms the prices a bit crazy this time.  I feel like sometimes when I make a comment re price they look at me like I'm nuts.  I should learn to keep my inner monologue to myself, but haven't learned that yet!

Keep us posted on the knits!  I'm sure you will choose wonderfully, you have great taste!


----------



## Genie27

LaenaLovely, I love that blue sequined skirt!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Genie27 said:


> LaenaLovely, I love that blue sequined skirt!!



Thanks, Genie27!  I've never worn it[emoji51].  Now I know I will...


----------



## EmileH

I wanted t put a plug in for a great piece that I bought in Paris at George's rech. It's a suede blazer that has little zips at the bottom so it can be worn straight or unzipped to become a peplum shape. It's a nice piece to wear with our tweed skirts when we want to break up our suits. It cost 1390 euros and comes in black or navy. I ca not find an online photo. Sorry.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> So refreshing when an SA confirms the prices a bit crazy this time.  I feel like sometimes when I make a comment re price they look at me like I'm nuts.  I should learn to keep my inner monologue to myself, but haven't learned that yet!
> 
> Keep us posted on the knits!  I'm sure you will choose wonderfully, you have great taste!



This is one reason why I really trust my SA, that and also the fact that he put me down for the Paris Rome jacket before I even knew it was on the way and had a massive wait list. He knows my taste and is a good guy. Will share the knits when they arrive for sure!


----------



## periogirl28

This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.


----------



## xiaoxiao

periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516



You wear the jacket so so well, it's like made for you!


----------



## periogirl28

xiaoxiao said:


> You wear the jacket so so well, it's like made for you!



Thank you, this piece is quite fitted and most Chanel 34 pieces fit me well, except the sleeves which I had shortened as I prefer it at wrist length.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516



It looks beautiful on you. Love the flippy little skirt!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks beautiful on you. Love the flippy little skirt!



Thank you dear! I have to look for something else to pair it with. Being a dress person I don't do leggings or jeans if I can avoid it. This flippy J Crew skirt has been worn to death! My store did not order the matching skirt but I prob would not wear it as a suit much anyway. You look great in your jacket!


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> I like the tweed on the jacket with the fringes, but I am not crazy about the fringes.  The fringes are too long and will not wear well and are probably just a fad.  The solid green is a nice basic jacket that would probably be quite useful.



I love the green one with fringes but I am also on the fence side about the length of the fringes. Just curious would it look better if I cut the fringes shorter? [emoji848] Chanel experts plz chim in! I need advices!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516



Love the outfit as it emphasizes the jacket !


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I love the green one with fringes but I am also on the fence side about the length of the fringes. Just curious would it look better if I cut the fringes shorter? [emoji848] Chanel experts plz chim in! I need advices!!!



Agree about the fringes. They look a tad long. 
Fringes are not for me anyway but you could pull those off.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Plain working attire with the C11 jacket. A bit somber but just what I need when leaves are falling...


----------



## Pourquoipas

And outside


----------



## Pourquoipas

Decided this won't work together. What do you think?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with this simple Paule Ka sheath dress, Hermes scarf and new raisin Kelly yesterday. Forgot to take a photo of today's outfit. I wore my blue 2015 jacket with jeans and an Hermes shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3522101



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> Grace Kelly - a very particular client indeed!  I could see it be a hard sell for a retailer for their fear of it sitting o. The shelf.  My NM store doesn't tend to order this type of stuff bc there are t that many clients for it...now if this were black and navy...another story.
> 
> I love statement pieces...I tend to take the old fashioned euro view that fewer spectacular things are best.  I dont mind if people are like, oh there she is in her Aqua chanel jacket again...at that price, I certainly need to wear it like no body's business.  . I'll be interested to see how the stuff sells...cheers to those who can buy a jacket at that price without serious deliberation!
> 
> 
> 
> Xiao-Xiao - Ugh, luxury goods and their games!  I tend to be pretty lucky re sale (and just alter things of other sizes to fit).  Maybe it's my humble roots, but I feel better when something is on sale (look how much you save not how much you spend).  I'm leaning towards gamble (but I haven't seen it IRL yet).
> 
> 
> 
> Baglover - oh sigh, one never knows...if be curious to know how many sizes they ordered it  in.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!



Ailoversale- were my budget unlimited...I'd make my SA quite happy with Cuba.  I love these fun cruise colors.  I need to think long and hard about this jacket, I'd be on shopping ban island for sure after it!  But maybe that's a positive, learning the pleasures of delayed gratification through retail 

Thank you all for your insight.  I was going to head to my store to check it out today, but my two little boys had other plans for me.  Maybe good to give myself some time before I make rash choices.  In the interim I played with styling my new chanel t during naptime with some things hiding in my closet.  Still haven't dropped my baby weight, but you can get the idea.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521929
View attachment 3521930
View attachment 3521931

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Wow this looks fresh!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> And outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522569


Fabulous! We are twins on the shawl, and twins or sisters on the bag and necklace


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Grace Kelly - a very particular client indeed!  I could see it be a hard sell for a retailer for their fear of it sitting o. The shelf.  My NM store doesn't tend to order this type of stuff bc there are t that many clients for it...now if this were black and navy...another story.
> 
> I love statement pieces...I tend to take the old fashioned euro view that fewer spectacular things are best.  I dont mind if people are like, oh there she is in her Aqua chanel jacket again...at that price, I certainly need to wear it like no body's business.  . I'll be interested to see how the stuff sells...cheers to those who can buy a jacket at that price without serious deliberation!
> 
> 
> 
> Xiao-Xiao - Ugh, luxury goods and their games!  I tend to be pretty lucky re sale (and just alter things of other sizes to fit).  Maybe it's my humble roots, but I feel better when something is on sale (look how much you save not how much you spend).  I'm leaning towards gamble (but I haven't seen it IRL yet).
> 
> 
> 
> Baglover - oh sigh, one never knows...if be curious to know how many sizes they ordered it  in.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this at Saks - it really is a beautiful tweed, the colors are super vibrant.  The skirt is also amaze-balls.  It really just depends on your budget - if you have the ability to do it, it will be one of those special pieces that will wow any outfit.  But it is also so distinctive that it will be memorable.  I saw the white one in person and think that would be more versatile, although still at too high of a price for me to stomach, personally.  It did look better in person than in the pictures (I wasn't a fan) if that helps...  Good luck and let us know what you decide!!



Ailoversale- were my budget unlimited...I'd make my SA quite happy with Cuba.  I love these fun cruise colors.  I need to think long and hard about this jacket, I'd be on shopping ban island for sure after it!  But maybe that's a positive, learning the pleasures of delayed gratification through retail 

Thank you all for your insight.  I was going to head to my store to check it out today, but my two little boys had other plans for me.  Maybe good to give myself some time before I make rash choices.  In the interim I played with styling my new chanel t during naptime with some things hiding in my closet.  Still haven't dropped my baby weight, but you can get the idea.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3521929
View attachment 3521930
View attachment 3521931

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Love how you style the tee!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516


Jacket looks perfect on you, love it with the skirt.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with this simple Paule Ka sheath dress, Hermes scarf and new raisin Kelly yesterday. Forgot to take a photo of today's outfit. I wore my blue 2015 jacket with jeans and an Hermes shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3522101


Elegant and polished as always, PbP.


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the outfit as it emphasizes the jacket !



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> Jacket looks perfect on you, love it with the skirt.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516


Elegant as always, 



hermesBB said:


> I love the green one with fringes but I am also on the fence side about the length of the fringes. Just curious would it look better if I cut the fringes shorter? [emoji848] Chanel experts plz chim in! I need advices!!!


No don't cut the fringes out, I think it's what makes it so special, it's a standout piece, 


Pourquoipas said:


> Plain working attire with the C11 jacket. A bit somber but just what I need when leaves are falling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522567


Oh that so beautiful pourquoipas, very elegant 



Pourquoipas said:


> Decided this won't work together. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522571



I think it's the keffiyeh print, doesn't work with the autumnal valentino skirt, both very beautiful but not together,
I'm still kicking my self for not getting this jacket . Which was on sale!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Elegant as always,
> 
> 
> No don't cut the fringes out, I think it's what makes it so special, it's a standout piece,
> 
> Oh that so beautiful pourquoipas, very elegant
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the keffiyeh print, doesn't work with the autumnal valentino skirt, both very beautiful but not together,
> I'm still kicking my self for not getting this jacket . Which was on sale!!!!!



Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with this simple Paule Ka sheath dress, Hermes scarf and new raisin Kelly yesterday. Forgot to take a photo of today's outfit. I wore my blue 2015 jacket with jeans and an Hermes shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3522101



Welcome back! 
Beautifully put together as always PBP,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Fabulous! We are twins on the shawl, and twins or sisters on the bag and necklace



Love to be twins with you and how we enable our choices[emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Elegant as always,
> 
> 
> No don't cut the fringes out, I think it's what makes it so special, it's a standout piece,
> 
> Oh that so beautiful pourquoipas, very elegant
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the keffiyeh print, doesn't work with the autumnal valentino skirt, both very beautiful but not together,
> I'm still kicking my self for not getting this jacket . Which was on sale!!!!!



True the Keffiyeh jacket is made for sunny days. It has a copper sparkle I adore. They say it doesn't need much styling but I only like it with black or white. Red maybe. You can still find it around if you love it.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Plain working attire with the C11 jacket. A bit somber but just what I need when leaves are falling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522567



This is a fun look! I love the pattern on the skirt, makes the whole look young and interesting!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Agree about the fringes. They look a tad long.
> Fringes are not for me anyway but you could pull those off.



I will wait for it to come in and try it on to see how it looks on me. Intrigued... 




Baglover121 said:


> Elegant as always,
> 
> No don't cut the fringes out, I think it's what makes it so special, it's a standout piece,



I don't plan to cut them all out, I am thinking about cutting them a tad shorter... any suggestions?


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> I will wait for it to come in and try it on to see how it looks on me. Intrigued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan to cut them all out, I am thinking about cutting them a tad shorter... any suggestions?


It is possible that the jacket will come in with shorter fringes and that look was just for the runway. I don't see a problem with cutting them down.   You could do that at  anytime after wearing them long for a while.


----------



## smileygirl

hermesBB said:


> I will wait for it to come in and try it on to see how it looks on me. Intrigued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan to cut them all out, I am thinking about cutting them a tad shorter... any suggestions?


I didn't actually find it too long when I tried it on.  But fringes just aren't really my thing and it was ridiculously expensive.  I tried on a 38 (am 34) and it was still ok.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with this simple Paule Ka sheath dress, Hermes scarf and new raisin Kelly yesterday. Forgot to take a photo of today's outfit. I wore my blue 2015 jacket with jeans and an Hermes shawl.
> 
> View attachment 3522101


Great look PP, congrats on the bag! The scarf and the bag make the outfit super elegant! Love the raisin color!


periogirl28 said:


> This was me at Chanel yesterday. It was very warm so just the jacket worked well. Apologies,  that I have no Cruise mod pics to share.
> 
> View attachment 3522516


Perfect fit on you Periodgirl 


hermesBB said:


> I love the green one with fringes but I am also on the fence side about the length of the fringes. Just curious would it look better if I cut the fringes shorter? [emoji848] Chanel experts plz chim in! I need advices!!!


I don't like fringes at all, but on this jacket I like it as it is! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Plain working attire with the C11 jacket. A bit somber but just what I need when leaves are falling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522567





Pourquoipas said:


> And outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522569


Great look PQP! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Decided this won't work together. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522571


Maybe you can try a black top?


Pourquoipas said:


> True the Keffiyeh jacket is made for sunny days. It has a copper sparkle I adore. They say it doesn't need much styling but I only like it with black or white. Red maybe. You can still find it around if you love it.



I agree it would look best with black and white!


----------



## ari

My dress today, tried to dress it down with the ballerina shoes, and make it more work appropriate [emoji38] 


And with a cruise coat, today Is slightly warmer


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My dress today, tried to dress it down with the ballerina shoes, and make it more work appropriate [emoji38]
> View attachment 3523506
> 
> And with a cruise coat, today Is slightly warmer
> View attachment 3523507



Absolutely love the dress on you, satin trim and big buttons. I prefer stuff you need to dress down a bit for work rather than the opposite.


----------



## ailoveresale

Finally cooling down enough to wear my Rome LBJ!

View attachment 3523830


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> I didn't actually find it too long when I tried it on.  But fringes just aren't really my thing and it was ridiculously expensive.  I tried on a 38 (am 34) and it was still ok.


Fringe isn't my thing either.  Been there and done that in college lol!  


ari said:


> My dress today, tried to dress it down with the ballerina shoes, and make it more work appropriate [emoji38]
> View attachment 3523506
> 
> And with a cruise coat, today Is slightly warmer
> View attachment 3523507


Very cool!  Looks like you are ready to close the BIG deal


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Finally cooling down enough to wear my Rome LBJ!
> 
> View attachment 3523830



Like it a lot with this deep red blouse. I've worn mine with a similar Boss silk top to fresh up the black.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Like it a lot with this deep red blouse. I've worn mine with a similar Boss silk top to fresh up the black.


Thank you! Yes I like the pop of color against the black.


----------



## baghag21

Hi everyone. This is my first post in this thread. I am normally in the handbag section.  Am ecstatic to discover the Chanel jacket thread (yes, I am ssssslow...hahaha...) where we can share, obsess and admire. 

To kick off, here are some of the Cuba pieces which I tried on. Overall I found the fit to be poorer than what I would expect from Chanel.

Here is a summary of the pieces I tried on, which may not have supporting photos 
- Black jackets --- There were a few black jackets and I found the tuxedo jacket, which is cotton to be the best on me (I am 5'3" and normally a Size 34).  Friendly price point. 
- Red skirt with side fringe --- Very thick cotton which seem to have a built-in food baby for me. I tried on a Size 36.  Good bright colour.  Friendly price point.
- Lesage skirt --- The Lesage skirt was beautiful.  I tried on a Size 36 which required to be sized down, if I chose to buy it.  The fit was a lot more flattering than the red skirt as it was mostly silk, hence thinner.  I could see myself getting bored of this, due to the colour way, after 6 months.  At the Lesage price point, I would hope that I will only get bored after 10 years!
- Wide neck knit cardigan --- Heavier, dense 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 knit.  Love the wide neck and black sleeve ends.  Comes with a white inner knit top. Essentially a 2-in-1. Neutral brownish tones which are outside my regular style. Not-so-friendly price point. Just slightly lower than the. Lack tuxedo jacket.
- Khaki shirt jacket with tweed back and front button edge ---  I am normally not a shirt-any style kinda lady.  I was surprised that I was attracted to this piece, which is very au currant and more casual in a dressier way.  The lighter fabric weight works better for my warm 365 days climate.  The Size 34 fitted very well...oversized while sufficiently fitted, especially at the shoulders.  I loved the tweed back and epaulettes, which truly defined this as a Chanel piece over the ubiquitous khaki jackets available these days.  Friendly price point which is in between the wide neck knit and the black tuxedo jacket.  Was so excited about this piece I forgot to take a photo.  Haha


----------



## gracekelly

baghag21 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post in this thread. I am normally in the handbag section.  Am ecstatic to discover the Chanel jacket thread (yes, I am ssssslow...hahaha...) where we can share, obsess and admire.
> 
> To kick off, here are some of the Cuba pieces which I tried on. Overall I found the fit to be poorer than what I would expect from Chanel.
> 
> Here is a summary of the pieces I tried on, which may not have supporting photos
> - Black jackets --- There were a few black jackets and I found the tuxedo jacket, which is cotton to be the best on me (I am 5'3" and normally a Size 34).  Friendly price point.
> - Red skirt with side fringe --- Very thick cotton which seem to have a built-in food baby for me. I tried on a Size 36.  Good bright colour.  Friendly price point.
> - Lesage skirt --- The Lesage skirt was beautiful.  I tried on a Size 36 which required to be sized down, if I chose to buy it.  The fit was a lot more flattering than the red skirt as it was mostly silk, hence thinner.  I could see myself getting bored of this, due to the colour way, after 6 months.  At the Lesage price point, I would hope that I will only get bored after 10 years!
> - Wide neck knit cardigan --- Heavier, dense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524124
> View attachment 3524125
> View attachment 3524126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knit.  Love the wide neck and black sleeve ends.  Comes with a white inner knit top. Essentially a 2-in-1. Neutral brownish tones which are outside my regular style. Not-so-friendly price point. Just slightly lower than the. Lack tuxedo jacket.
> - Khaki shirt jacket with tweed back and front button edge ---  I am normally not a shirt-any style kinda lady.  I was surprised that I was attracted to this piece, which is very au currant and more casual in a dressier way.  The lighter fabric weight works better for my warm 365 days climate.  The Size 34 fitted very well...oversized while sufficiently fitted, especially at the shoulders.  I loved the tweed back and epaulettes, which truly defined this as a Chanel piece over the ubiquitous khaki jackets available these days.  Friendly price point which is in between the wide neck knit and the black tuxedo jacket.  Was so excited about this piece I forgot to take a photo.  Haha


Great report!  Thanks!  Truthfully, I am not a huge fan of any of it.


----------



## pasha

Time to get the fringe jacket out .....work attire


----------



## smileygirl

My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance


----------



## smileygirl

pasha said:


> View attachment 3524278
> 
> 
> Time to get the fringe jacket out .....work attire


Love this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post in this thread. I am normally in the handbag section.  Am ecstatic to discover the Chanel jacket thread (yes, I am ssssslow...hahaha...) where we can share, obsess and admire.
> 
> To kick off, here are some of the Cuba pieces which I tried on. Overall I found the fit to be poorer than what I would expect from Chanel.
> 
> Here is a summary of the pieces I tried on, which may not have supporting photos
> - Black jackets --- There were a few black jackets and I found the tuxedo jacket, which is cotton to be the best on me (I am 5'3" and normally a Size 34).  Friendly price point.
> - Red skirt with side fringe --- Very thick cotton which seem to have a built-in food baby for me. I tried on a Size 36.  Good bright colour.  Friendly price point.
> - Lesage skirt --- The Lesage skirt was beautiful.  I tried on a Size 36 which required to be sized down, if I chose to buy it.  The fit was a lot more flattering than the red skirt as it was mostly silk, hence thinner.  I could see myself getting bored of this, due to the colour way, after 6 months.  At the Lesage price point, I would hope that I will only get bored after 10 years!
> - Wide neck knit cardigan --- Heavier, dense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524124
> View attachment 3524125
> View attachment 3524126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knit.  Love the wide neck and black sleeve ends.  Comes with a white inner knit top. Essentially a 2-in-1. Neutral brownish tones which are outside my regular style. Not-so-friendly price point. Just slightly lower than the. Lack tuxedo jacket.
> - Khaki shirt jacket with tweed back and front button edge ---  I am normally not a shirt-any style kinda lady.  I was surprised that I was attracted to this piece, which is very au currant and more casual in a dressier way.  The lighter fabric weight works better for my warm 365 days climate.  The Size 34 fitted very well...oversized while sufficiently fitted, especially at the shoulders.  I loved the tweed back and epaulettes, which truly defined this as a Chanel piece over the ubiquitous khaki jackets available these days.  Friendly price point which is in between the wide neck knit and the black tuxedo jacket.  Was so excited about this piece I forgot to take a photo.  Haha



Really big thank you for your detailed report. Reading about the khaki piece makes me think that would be a style to try on. The cruise colors are out of my usual spring color range.[emoji51]


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Great report!  Thanks!  Truthfully, I am not a huge fan of any of it.



My thought is gosh, I would look like wrapped up in a wool patchwork blanket with those skirts[emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> View attachment 3524278
> 
> 
> Time to get the fringe jacket out .....work attire



I love the warm color and fit of this tweed on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance



Elegant pairing! Love the opaque stockings with the suit.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely love the dress on you, satin trim and big buttons. I prefer stuff you need to dress down a bit for work rather than the opposite.


Thank you PQP![emoji4]


ailoveresale said:


> Finally cooling down enough to wear my Rome LBJ!
> 
> View attachment 3523830


Great look, you mean business!


gracekelly said:


> Fringe isn't my thing either.  Been there and done that in college lol!
> 
> Very cool!  Looks like you are ready to close the BIG deal


Ha, ha thank you GraceKelly!


baghag21 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post in this thread. I am normally in the handbag section.  Am ecstatic to discover the Chanel jacket thread (yes, I am ssssslow...hahaha...) where we can share, obsess and admire.
> 
> To kick off, here are some of the Cuba pieces which I tried on. Overall I found the fit to be poorer than what I would expect from Chanel.
> 
> Here is a summary of the pieces I tried on, which may not have supporting photos
> - Black jackets --- There were a few black jackets and I found the tuxedo jacket, which is cotton to be the best on me (I am 5'3" and normally a Size 34).  Friendly price point.
> - Red skirt with side fringe --- Very thick cotton which seem to have a built-in food baby for me. I tried on a Size 36.  Good bright colour.  Friendly price point.
> - Lesage skirt --- The Lesage skirt was beautiful.  I tried on a Size 36 which required to be sized down, if I chose to buy it.  The fit was a lot more flattering than the red skirt as it was mostly silk, hence thinner.  I could see myself getting bored of this, due to the colour way, after 6 months.  At the Lesage price point, I would hope that I will only get bored after 10 years!
> - Wide neck knit cardigan --- Heavier, dense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524124
> View attachment 3524125
> View attachment 3524126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knit.  Love the wide neck and black sleeve ends.  Comes with a white inner knit top. Essentially a 2-in-1. Neutral brownish tones which are outside my regular style. Not-so-friendly price point. Just slightly lower than the. Lack tuxedo jacket.
> - Khaki shirt jacket with tweed back and front button edge ---  I am normally not a shirt-any style kinda lady.  I was surprised that I was attracted to this piece, which is very au currant and more casual in a dressier way.  The lighter fabric weight works better for my warm 365 days climate.  The Size 34 fitted very well...oversized while sufficiently fitted, especially at the shoulders.  I loved the tweed back and epaulettes, which truly defined this as a Chanel piece over the ubiquitous khaki jackets available these days.  Friendly price point which is in between the wide neck knit and the black tuxedo jacket.  Was so excited about this piece I forgot to take a photo.  Haha


Thank you for the great review and pictures!  Very useful! You look great with all of the outfits!


pasha said:


> View attachment 3524278
> 
> 
> Time to get the fringe jacket out .....work attire


Love it on you Pasha! The color is gorgeous!


smileygirl said:


> My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance



Fantastic look!


----------



## ari

The things I like the most from cruise, but I'm not in love with anything particular:
	

		
			
		

		
	



This cardigan, but I have to see it on


This dress is nice, kind of.


Could be interesting?


The coat, but not very practical?


The blazer is nice, silk, but I have worn blazers all my life, so I'm avoiding them now that I can dress more relaxed for work.


This I love, but have to loose 20 pounds at least. 


If was going more often on vacations I love this!


And these, I hope I can get them, but wonder wouldn't they make my big feet bigger?


----------



## ari

And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408



I am totally digging this type of ultra sharp look and clean lines! [emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408



Oh, gorgeous fitted coat!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408


Love the coat and the entire look. Not surprisingly!


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance


This is soo chic, great look!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> I am totally digging this type of ultra sharp look and clean lines! [emoji173]️





Pourquoipas said:


> Oh, gorgeous fitted coat!!!





periogirl28 said:


> Love the coat and the entire look. Not surprisingly!



Thank you dear ladies!
love this look of Paris Rome blouse and the pants! 
had to share with you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies!
> love this look of Paris Rome blouse and the pants!
> had to share with you!



Perfect, makes me want to wear my blouse. Never got to wear it, it's so precious I'm afraid to spoil it[emoji33], stupid!


----------



## EmileH

Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect, makes me want to wear my blouse. Never got to wear it, it's so precious I'm afraid to spoil it[emoji33], stupid!


I'm the same!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581


love the skirt with the jacket ! great look PP!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581



It's a very Autumn-rich combo! My comfort zone for workwear are pant suits. It's absolutely fool-proof. [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I'm the same!
> 
> love the skirt with the jacket ! great look PP!





hermesBB said:


> It's a very Autumn-rich combo! My comfort zone for workwear are pant suits. It's absolutely fool-proof. [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



Thanks. Yes at 6 am one just needs to get dressed and get going.

I haven't worn either of my Paris Rome blouses yet either. Same reason. Too special. [emoji23]


----------



## LaenaLovely

baghag21 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post in this thread. I am normally in the handbag section.  Am ecstatic to discover the Chanel jacket thread (yes, I am ssssslow...hahaha...) where we can share, obsess and admire.
> 
> To kick off, here are some of the Cuba pieces which I tried on. Overall I found the fit to be poorer than what I would expect from Chanel.
> 
> Here is a summary of the pieces I tried on, which may not have supporting photos
> - Black jackets --- There were a few black jackets and I found the tuxedo jacket, which is cotton to be the best on me (I am 5'3" and normally a Size 34).  Friendly price point.
> - Red skirt with side fringe --- Very thick cotton which seem to have a built-in food baby for me. I tried on a Size 36.  Good bright colour.  Friendly price point.
> - Lesage skirt --- The Lesage skirt was beautiful.  I tried on a Size 36 which required to be sized down, if I chose to buy it.  The fit was a lot more flattering than the red skirt as it was mostly silk, hence thinner.  I could see myself getting bored of this, due to the colour way, after 6 months.  At the Lesage price point, I would hope that I will only get bored after 10 years!
> - Wide neck knit cardigan --- Heavier, dense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524124
> View attachment 3524125
> View attachment 3524126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> knit.  Love the wide neck and black sleeve ends.  Comes with a white inner knit top. Essentially a 2-in-1. Neutral brownish tones which are outside my regular style. Not-so-friendly price point. Just slightly lower than the. Lack tuxedo jacket.
> - Khaki shirt jacket with tweed back and front button edge ---  I am normally not a shirt-any style kinda lady.  I was surprised that I was attracted to this piece, which is very au currant and more casual in a dressier way.  The lighter fabric weight works better for my warm 365 days climate.  The Size 34 fitted very well...oversized while sufficiently fitted, especially at the shoulders.  I loved the tweed back and epaulettes, which truly defined this as a Chanel piece over the ubiquitous khaki jackets available these days.  Friendly price point which is in between the wide neck knit and the black tuxedo jacket.  Was so excited about this piece I forgot to take a photo.  Haha



Love all the mod shots and such helpful info.  Oh la la that lesage skirt!  Although, I'd prob like the fringe a little shorter.



pasha said:


> View attachment 3524278
> 
> 
> Time to get the fringe jacket out .....work attire


En point!  I like the soft tone of it as well!



smileygirl said:


> My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance



Congrats on the C!  And l be the LBJ!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581



Love the rouge H with the tweed skirt.  Elegant and easy to wear!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> The things I like the most from cruise, but I'm not in love with anything particular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524400
> 
> This cardigan, but I have to see it on
> View attachment 3524401
> 
> This dress is nice, kind of.
> View attachment 3524402
> 
> Could be interesting?
> View attachment 3524403
> 
> The coat, but not very practical?
> View attachment 3524404
> 
> The blazer is nice, silk, but I have worn blazers all my life, so I'm avoiding them now that I can dress more relaxed for work.
> View attachment 3524405
> 
> This I love, but have to loose 20 pounds at least.
> View attachment 3524406
> 
> If was going more often on vacations I love this!
> View attachment 3524407
> 
> And these, I hope I can get them, but wonder wouldn't they make my big feet bigger?



My favorite is the dress...beautiful neckline and I think would be a lovely color on you


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408



Conservative but chic!  Love it[emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3524633
> 
> 
> Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?



I think it's perfect. Very festive and elegant


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408



Love today's outfit Ari.  It's just perfect.

Nothing from cruise is calling my name either now that I excluded the jacket. And nothing from fall called my name. Perhaps if one of the skirts goes on sale. Paris Rome was definitely my collection.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581



This is so well put together!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3524633
> 
> 
> Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?



I wouldn't change a thing, Enjoy your party!


----------



## Baglover121

Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt, 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581





smileygirl said:


> My LBJ contribution!  And with new Constance



You all look gorgeous!


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3524633
> 
> 
> Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?



You look great, don't need to change a thing


----------



## LaenaLovely

Baglover121 said:


> Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524692
> 
> 
> The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,



Ohh swoon!  Please post some mod shots soon!


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524692
> 
> 
> The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,



Beautiful skirt! 

I agree, the white cruise jacket looks shrunken and it is too short.  I was relieved that it wasn't perfect. Money saved.


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3524633
> 
> 
> Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?



Wow, LaenaLovely, you look smashing! The skirt is gorgeous! Love everything! Have fun!


----------



## pasha

smileygirl said:


> Love this!





Pourquoipas said:


> I love the warm color and fit of this tweed on you!





ari said:


> Thank you PQP![emoji4]
> 
> Great look, you mean business!
> 
> Ha, ha thank you GraceKelly!
> 
> Thank you for the great review and pictures!  Very useful! You look great with all of the outfits!
> 
> Love it on you Pasha! The color is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Fantastic look!



Thank you !!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love today's outfit Ari.  It's just perfect.
> 
> Nothing from cruise is calling my name either now that I excluded the jacket. And nothing from fall called my name. Perhaps if one of the skirts goes on sale. Paris Rome was definitely my collection.


Thank you PQP, usually they have more wearable things that are not in the show.



Baglover121 said:


> Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524692
> 
> 
> The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,



Wow! The colors are just gorgeous, I'd love to see how you wear it! What kind of shoes?


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524692
> 
> 
> The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,



This is such a special and unique skirt! Would love to see how you pair this stunning piece!


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> Ohh swoon!  Please post some mod shots soon!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful skirt!
> 
> I agree, the white cruise jacket looks shrunken and it is too short.  I was relieved that it wasn't perfect. Money saved.





ari said:


> Wow! The colors are just gorgeous, I'd love to see how you wear it! What kind of shoes?





hermesBB said:


> This is such a special and unique skirt! Would love to see how you pair this stunning piece!




Thank you all, I still don't have it, it's in alterations as the waist was a bit big and they had to take it in ,

Ari I'm waiting for these, 



HermesBB, I was thinking of wearing it with a simple cashmere sweater and spruce it up with my VCA brooch, or maybe black silk shirt, I quite like yours from the act1, my SA is trying to find one in my size, 

I'm just waiting for the khaki jacket and that would be it for me, after looking at the spring act one looks and falling in love with a cardi with white and orange trim and wide leg cropped trousers, with boxy sweater . it's really more exciting and wearable,


----------



## Pourquoipas

With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you all, I still don't have it, it's in alterations as the waist was a bit big and they had to take it in ,
> 
> Ari I'm waiting for these,
> View attachment 3525415
> 
> 
> HermesBB, I was thinking of wearing it with a simple cashmere sweater and spruce it up with my VCA brooch, or maybe black silk shirt, I quite like yours from the act1, my SA is trying to find one in my size,
> 
> I'm just waiting for the khaki jacket and that would be it for me, after looking at the spring act one looks and falling in love with a cardi with white and orange trim and wide leg cropped trousers, with boxy sweater . it's really more exciting and wearable,



Perfect shoes for the skirt! I'm really hoping for pics now, you do a much better job at getting me interested in the cruise collection than my SA[emoji136]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455



I think this looks perfect! You should wear it more.

By the way, this cut looks great on you. It's very slimming. The new cruise jacket is not anything like this and is not as flattering a cut,.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455



This look is perfect! The multicolor jacket looks just amazing on u!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this looks perfect! You should wear it more.
> 
> By the way, this cut looks great on you. It's very slimming. The new cruise jacket is not anything like this and is not as flattering a cut,.



Thank you dear pup, that sounds great, that'll save budget for other things.
I was quite worried to go and take a look at it as I love the color.
Anyway with only a 44 and a 38 in boutique to try on I might not be over enthusiastic. SA says you need to size up.

Btw DH just says I'm looking horrible in this outfit[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Not easy to please everybody [emoji851]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> This look is perfect! The multicolor jacket looks just amazing on u!



Thank you for the [emoji259] !


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear pup, that sounds great, that'll save budget for other things.
> I was quite worried to go and take a look at it as I love the color.
> Anyway with only a 44 and a 38 in boutique to try on I might not be over enthusiastic. SA says you need to size up.
> 
> Btw DH just says I'm looking horrible in this outfit[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Not easy to please everybody [emoji851]



Why does he say that? It looks wonderful. Men [emoji849]

I think whoever said that the new cruise jacket looks shrunken was exactly right. I think that's why your SA was saying to size up. Im not sure that's going to make it look any better. I tried my usual size 40. It fit just fine. It just looks shrunken and short.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear pup, that sounds great, that'll save budget for other things.
> I was quite worried to go and take a look at it as I love the color.
> Anyway with only a 44 and a 38 in boutique to try on I might not be over enthusiastic. SA says you need to size up.
> 
> Btw DH just says I'm looking horrible in this outfit[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81] Not easy to please everybody [emoji851]



Men are like that. DH once commented that he thinks Dior has much better cut than Chanel. I think men's minds are designed to naturally attract to hourglass shape. Don't mind them. [emoji849][emoji854]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Men are like that. DH once commented that he thinks Dior has much better cut than Chanel. I think men's minds are designed to naturally attract to hourglass shape. Don't mind them. [emoji849][emoji854]



Yes you're right. Dior and some  [emoji151] .
I have to agree that their dresses are quite flattering but that's about it.
(I should wear Dior on weekends...)


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you all, I still don't have it, it's in alterations as the waist was a bit big and they had to take it in ,
> 
> Ari I'm waiting for these,
> View attachment 3525415
> 
> 
> HermesBB, I was thinking of wearing it with a simple cashmere sweater and spruce it up with my VCA brooch, or maybe black silk shirt, I quite like yours from the act1, my SA is trying to find one in my size,
> 
> I'm just waiting for the khaki jacket and that would be it for me, after looking at the spring act one looks and falling in love with a cardi with white and orange trim and wide leg cropped trousers, with boxy sweater . it's really more exciting and wearable,


Oh, these shoes will absolutely fantastic with the skirt! I'm completely in the dark, can't recall which is the khaki jacket? And the cardigan? Could you please post pictures if you have?



Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455


It looks gorgeous on you! This is a very beautiful jacket!



hermesBB said:


> Men are like that. DH once commented that he thinks Dior has much better cut than Chanel. I think men's minds are designed to naturally attract to hourglass shape. Don't mind them. [emoji849][emoji854]



To be frank I also think Dior have better cuts, and I was obsessed with their jackets before 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is one simple but very flattering outfit by Dior, but Chanel is totally different level!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Oh, these shoes will absolutely fantastic with the skirt! I'm completely in the dark, can't recall which is the khaki jacket? And the cardigan? Could you please post pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you! This is a very beautiful jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I also think Dior have better cuts, and I was obsessed with their jackets before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525512
> 
> Here is one simple but very flattering outfit by Dior, but Chanel is totally different level!



Yes I forgot their jackets are nice. Looks perfect  on you but it seems once you've got the Chanel virus there seems to be no cure[emoji382] unless you run out of[emoji383]


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> To be frank I also think Dior have better cuts, and I was obsessed with their jackets before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525512
> 
> Here is one simple but very flattering outfit by Dior, but Chanel is totally different level!



 Love your jacket! Classic Dior. Exquisite! I would probably only wear this for evening though. Might be a bit too dressed up for Sol Cal [emoji26]
DH loves this one...


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Love your jacket! Classic Dior. Exquisite! I would probably only wear this for evening though. Might be a bit too dressed up for Sol Cal [emoji26]
> DH loves this one...
> View attachment 3525517



Especially your broches make it so worthwhile. I must admit I love my Dior summer dresses.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Especially your broches make it so worthwhile. I must admit I love my Dior summer dresses.



Thank you Pourquoipas! Those are all vintage Dior brooches. It's my way to add some focal points to a darker jacket. 

Would love to see your summer dresses!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! Those are all vintage Dior brooches. It's my way to add some focal points to a darker jacket.
> 
> Would love to see your summer dresses!



Must remember to add more brooches.
Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534



I think it's just right! You look absolutely sensational in this red! I am quite curve-less to pull of most Dior's dresses [emoji21]


----------



## Flip88

Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534


Wow - stunning.




Jamie Chua adding mink over her Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Flip88 said:


> Wow - stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3525585
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua adding mink over her Chanel.



Must say I love the jacket on her ( once I spotted it under the huge coat) maybe it's best on size 0. 
TY Flip88.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> I think it's just right! You look absolutely sensational in this red! I am quite curve-less to pull of most Dior's dresses [emoji21]



Thank you dear BB, most things look better on small sizes so this style might be a rare exception. Probably the real challenge for me is to pick only what suits me [emoji85], I'm quite sure you're my master [emoji205]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Oh, these shoes will absolutely fantastic with the skirt! I'm completely in the dark, can't recall which is the khaki jacket? And the cardigan? Could you please post pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you! This is a very beautiful jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I also think Dior have better cuts, and I was obsessed with their jackets before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525512
> 
> Here is one simple but very flattering outfit by Dior, but Chanel is totally different level!



Amazing suit Ari. Ok this is blasphemy on this thread but I'm feeling a bit full on Chanel. I need to check out other brands like Dior for some variety.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455


This is an adorable look!  Love how you styled it.


----------



## gracekelly

hermesBB said:


> Love your jacket! Classic Dior. Exquisite! I would probably only wear this for evening though. Might be a bit too dressed up for Sol Cal [emoji26]
> DH loves this one...
> View attachment 3525517


Your brooches!!!   I covet all of them!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534


I bet your DH loves this look.  Very girly and men love that.


----------



## Keren16

ari said:


> Yes, exactly my thoughts!
> Like this skirt I'm wearing today. I love it but it makes me look huge!
> I know some of you didn't like this combo, but I decided to wear it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3510635



I've been skimming this thread, not commenting.  The skirt looks fine.  I actually think it is flattering on you.  I like the combination very much.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Couldn't resist the lesage skirt, it's absolutely breathtaking in RL, decided it works better for the upcoming season, with cashmere sweater or simple silk shirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524692
> 
> 
> The White jacket is gorgeous, but decided against it, if only it was a bit longer, looks As though it's shrunken ,


I like this as a skirt much more than as a jacket.  I think there are great possibilities in changing your look and like your ideas about the cashmere or silk blouse with it.  The shoes are perfect.  I think the skirt needs something barely there on the foot because there is so much going on in the skirt.  Can't wait to see the completed outfit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing suit Ari. Ok this is blasphemy on this thread but I'm feeling a bit full on Chanel. I need to check out other brands like Dior for some variety.



Yes, you need to look around but somehow the +/- 2000 for a Dior dress seem well overpriced to me. Chanel does the details so well. If they could improve on cuts..


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I bet your DH loves this look.  Very girly and men love that.



Exactly !!! Need to keep the marital harmony going [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87] to live a happy life of compromise.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Wow, LaenaLovely, you look smashing! The skirt is gorgeous! Love everything! Have fun!





Baglover121 said:


> You look great, don't need to change a thing





Pourquoipas said:


> I wouldn't change a thing, Enjoy your party!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's perfect. Very festive and elegant



Thank you ladies!  Means a lot coming G from you style mavens!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Oh, these shoes will absolutely fantastic with the skirt! I'm completely in the dark, can't recall which is the khaki jacket? And the cardigan? Could you please post pictures if you have?
> 
> 
> It looks gorgeous on you! This is a very beautiful jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> To be frank I also think Dior have better cuts, and I was obsessed with their jackets before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525512
> 
> Here is one simple but very flattering outfit by Dior, but Chanel is totally different level!



Love this dior look!  So elegant.  I agree on the cuts..Karl does many things but I don't think he thinks too much about how to make a real woman accentuate the best assets of her figure (case in point - weird placed boob pockets).  That said, for the price point i tend to like the detailing on chanel.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534



This looks stunning.  Very DH friendly for sure!  Many men's heads turned when you wear that I'm sure!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455



Love this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this dior look!  So elegant.  I agree on the cuts..Karl does many things but I don't think he thinks too much about how to make a real woman accentuate the best assets of her figure (case in point - weird placed boob pockets).  That said, for the price point i tend to like the detailing on chanel.



Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear BB, most things look better on small sizes so this style might be a rare exception. Probably the real challenge for me is to pick only what suits me [emoji85], I'm quite sure you're my master [emoji205]


This is an issue.  I do sometimes think that I am marginalized with this brand.  Anything larger than a 4  or 6 is considered huge.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> This is an issue.  I do sometimes think that I am marginalized with this brand.  Anything larger than a 4  or 6 is considered huge.



Hugs! I am not a twig and my shoulders are big.  A little give in the material is all I need, just saying


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> Love this dior look!  So elegant.  I agree on the cuts..Karl does many things but I don't think he thinks too much about how to make a real woman accentuate the best assets of her figure (case in point - weird placed boob pockets).  That said, for the price point i tend to like the detailing on chanel.



I think Karl is trying to keep true to Gabrielle original Chanel suit   she was career woman  and wanted to wear easy to move in clothes. Gabrielle was fascinated with men's clothes and how unconstricted they were, but Dior is a totally different matter, the first Dior look suit , the cream jacket   Was so fitted and had lots of padding from the inside to give an hourglass illusion, it would be too unbearable to wear now days.


----------



## Baglover121

Ari, here is the jacket I'm eating for




And here is the cardigan from the ACT1


----------



## Baglover121

Some more ACT one looks 
Gorgeous dress





Interesting , but I can just say from looking at all the details it's expensive, 




This makes me want to hop on a plane wearing 
This with comfy shoes [emoji16]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Some more ACT one looks
> Gorgeous dress
> 
> View attachment 3525942
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , but I can just say from looking at all the details it's expensive,
> 
> View attachment 3525944
> 
> 
> This makes me want to hop on a plane wearing
> This with comfy shoes [emoji16]
> View attachment 3525948



This dress is superb. I hope someone will try it on and post details! The rest is higher science to me[emoji81]


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> This dress is superb. I hope someone will try it on and post details! The rest is higher science to me[emoji81]



Really[emoji38]
The jacket is nice , interesting collar, but don't know what's that dangling part is? Pockets? 

There were lots of bomber jackets too, 

Will try to snap photos next time I'm there, there were some nice jackets too,


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This dress is superb. I hope someone will try it on and post details! The rest is higher science to me[emoji81]



Excellent points about the history of the two brands baglover.

I think that green jacket is the best jacket of the season. Too bad it's not one of my colors.


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, here is the jacket I'm eating for
> View attachment 3525935
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the cardigan from the ACT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525939



I am on the list for the khaki jacket and green is my color! I'm just a little worried it's going to be meant for slimmer women - I saw the black in person in size 38 and it looked tiny [emoji15]


----------



## baghag21

This khaki cotton / tweed shirt jacket may have the same tweed backing, epaulettes and button hem as the khaki full tweed jacket, which has yet to arrive in my local store.  Looks like the same tweed from the photos.  The tweed has about 40% wool, which works better with the cotton khaki for tropical weather.  Am loving the khaki colour... paler and with more green than some browner tone khaki.  Have found reasons to wear the shirt jacket everyday since it came home with me.  Been wearing it with short pephem skirts and the Stella McCartney Elyse platforms.  Looking forward to wearing it with shorts.  I have a casual daily life, which requires clothes that are easy to run around in.  I do include dressier pieces where possible to satisfy my partiality to beautiful clothes and this jacket seems to work well.


----------



## baghag21

Ari, hermesBB, Pourquoipas.... Your Dior outfits are elegant, beautiful and so curvaceously feminine.  Thanks for sharing.  Dior is amazing for showing a woman's curves without cling wrapping them. [emoji173]️


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, here is the jacket I'm eating for
> View attachment 3525935
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the cardigan from the ACT1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525939


Oh, yes! It is a beautiful jacket! The cardigan looks very cozy!


Baglover121 said:


> Some more ACT one looks
> Gorgeous dress
> 
> View attachment 3525942
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting , but I can just say from looking at all the details it's expensive,
> 
> View attachment 3525944
> 
> 
> This makes me want to hop on a plane wearing
> This with comfy shoes [emoji16]
> View attachment 3525948


Nothing is calling my name [emoji38]


Pourquoipas said:


> This dress is superb. I hope someone will try it on and post details! The rest is higher science to me[emoji81]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


baghag21 said:


> Ari, hermesBB, Pourquoipas.... Your Dior outfits are elegant, beautiful and so curvaceously feminine.  Thanks for sharing.  Dior is amazing for showing a woman's curves without cling wrapping them. [emoji173]️



Thank you Baghag! Your shirt / jacket sounds intriguing, please post modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

hermesBB said:


> Love your jacket! Classic Dior. Exquisite! I would probably only wear this for evening though. Might be a bit too dressed up for Sol Cal [emoji26]
> DH loves this one...
> View attachment 3525517


Thank you HermesBB, actually it is very work appropriate for me. The top is sleeveless and cool wool, they always use best materials.
Unfortunately the last 2 designers almost destroyed the brand. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Must remember to add more brooches.
> Out of topic but they are all a bit[emoji353]️[emoji352]really sort of curvy, could loose some kg's
> View attachment 3525534


Gorgeous on you PQP! 


Flip88 said:


> Wow - stunning.
> 
> View attachment 3525585
> 
> 
> Jamie Chua adding mink over her Chanel.


Too eager to wear spring? 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Amazing suit Ari. Ok this is blasphemy on this thread but I'm feeling a bit full on Chanel. I need to check out other brands like Dior for some variety.


Thank you PP, you have to look. Along with more fashionable seasonal stuff they always have one classic jacket. 


Keren16 said:


> I've been skimming this thread, not commenting.  The skirt looks fine.  I actually think it is flattering on you.  I like the combination very much.


Thank you Karen!


LaenaLovely said:


> Love this dior look!  So elegant.  I agree on the cuts..Karl does many things but I don't think he thinks too much about how to make a real woman accentuate the best assets of her figure (case in point - weird placed boob pockets).  That said, for the price point i tend to like the detailing on chanel.



I second this!


----------



## smileygirl

ailoveresale said:


> I am on the list for the khaki jacket and green is my color! I'm just a little worried it's going to be meant for slimmer women - I saw the black in person in size 38 and it looked tiny [emoji15]


I am waiting for the green jacket as well.  I tried on the black and it is tiny.  Would size up for entire collection


----------



## hermesBB

gracekelly said:


> Your brooches!!!   I covet all of them!



Thank you gracekelly! This means a lot to me from a fellow vintage lover [emoji173]️ 



baghag21 said:


> Ari, hermesBB, Pourquoipas.... Your Dior outfits are elegant, beautiful and so curvaceously feminine.  Thanks for sharing.  Dior is amazing for showing a woman's curves without cling wrapping them. [emoji173]️



Thank you baghag21! 




ari said:


> Thank you HermesBB, actually it is very work appropriate for me. The top is sleeveless and cool wool, they always use best materials.
> Unfortunately the last 2 designers almost destroyed the brand.



You pull off this look perfectly Ari! If I can only grow another 2 inches... [emoji85][emoji276]


----------



## ailoveresale

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3526322
> 
> 
> This khaki cotton / tweed shirt jacket may have the same tweed backing, epaulettes and button hem as the khaki full tweed jacket, which has yet to arrive in my local store.  Looks like the same tweed from the photos.  The tweed has about 40% wool, which works better with the cotton khaki for tropical weather.  Am loving the khaki colour... paler and with more green than some browner tone khaki.  Have found reasons to wear the shirt jacket everyday since it came home with me.  Been wearing it with short pephem skirts and the Stella McCartney Elyse platforms.  Looking forward to wearing it with shorts.  I have a casual daily life, which requires clothes that are easy to run around in.  I do include dressier pieces where possible to satisfy my partiality to beautiful clothes and this jacket seems to work well.



I would love to see mod shots - I didn't see this jacket in my stores look book but I'm a sucker for green military jackets!


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> With all the new cruise inspiration I thought I might try to wear my color tweed at last. Maybe not the big it but sort of OK.
> Every time there are pieces with multiple colors I get tempted but it's quite challenging to style in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525455


This is such a beautiful look. - more please! And may I request a close up?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> This is such a beautiful look. - more please! And may I request a close up?



Thank you ladysarah, should have ironed the Céline skirt.it's a bit frumpy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

My winter outfit today.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladysarah, should have ironed the Céline skirt.it's a bit frumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527300



It doesn't look frumpy at all. Maybe you would like it better with your slingbacks than the boots? Im glad to see that you are using some of your beautiful bags.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303



Beautiful! Love that jacket in those colors.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303



What an amazingly beautiful jacket! Great outfit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It doesn't look frumpy at all. Maybe you would like it better with your slingbacks than the boots? Im glad to see that you are using some of your beautiful bags.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful! Love that jacket in those colors.





baghag21 said:


> What an amazingly beautiful jacket! Great outfit.



Thank you ladies. Sure to try more elegant shoes, just ordered some solid block heel sandals. The slingbacks are waiting for next spring, it's raining all the time and I don't want to ruin the soles!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies. Sure to try more elegant shoes, just ordered some solid block heel sandals. The slingbacks are waiting for next spring, it's raining all the time and I don't want to ruin the soles!



Oh no, sorry about the rain. [emoji22]

I'm so happy that block heels are back in fashion. They are so practical. I wish louboutin would reissue the Miss tack model. They were wonderful.


----------



## Coco.lover

Was having such a hard time figuring out how to wear my emoji skirt, but I think I settled on a look. What do you ladies think? Please excuse the messy closet. Black Splendid tank top, J Brand Leather jacket, and Chanel black pumps.


----------



## EmileH

Coco.lover said:


> Was having such a hard time figuring out how to wear my emoji skirt, but I think I settled on a look. What do you ladies think? Please excuse the messy closet. Black Splendid tank top, J Brand Leather jacket, and Chanel black pumps.



I think it's perfect!! Nice jacket. I have been looking for one that's not too over the top rugged looking. Yours is perfect.


----------



## Coco.lover

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's perfect!! Nice jacket. I have been looking for one that's not too over the top rugged looking. Yours is perfect.


Thank you! The jacket I just bought it a couple of weeks ago on saks.com it was on sale for like $450, a steal in my opinion.


----------



## EmileH

Coco.lover said:


> Thank you! The jacket I just bought it a couple of weeks ago on saks.com it was on sale for like $450, a steal in my opinion.



Absolutely! Good buy!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladysarah, should have ironed the Céline skirt.it's a bit frumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527300


Really PQP, this jacket is so beautiful!


Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303


Love the cream skirt with this jacket! The boots look cute with it!


Coco.lover said:


> Was having such a hard time figuring out how to wear my emoji skirt, but I think I settled on a look. What do you ladies think? Please excuse the messy closet. Black Splendid tank top, J Brand Leather jacket, and Chanel black pumps.



I think it is a very nice outfit! Love flowing skirt with a leather jacket ! 
How about a long sweater like this one


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladysarah, should have ironed the Céline skirt.it's a bit frumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527300





Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303



I love these two jackets on you! Absolutely stunning! The white Cuba jacket looks pale in comparison! You should wear them more, they deserve to be admired more often!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> Was having such a hard time figuring out how to wear my emoji skirt, but I think I settled on a look. What do you ladies think? Please excuse the messy closet. Black Splendid tank top, J Brand Leather jacket, and Chanel black pumps.



Some looks need this sort of 'work' to get them just right, glad you found your style!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Really PQP, this jacket is so beautiful!
> 
> Love the cream skirt with this jacket! The boots look cute with it!
> 
> 
> I think it is a very nice outfit! Love flowing skirt with a leather jacket !
> How about a long sweater like this one
> View attachment 3527541



I like the sweater idea too.


----------



## periogirl28

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3524633
> 
> 
> Shopping my closet for a festive outfit to wear to a birthday/holiday party.  chanel silver leather skirt paired with a joie silk top and my fav CLs and wine holding friendly WOC.  The necklace is an old chanel costume but worn doubled with a vintage broach of my husband's grandma.  Thoughts?  Does it need a longer necklace?  Or is black too somber for the holidays?





LaenaLovely said:


> Love this dior look!  So elegant.  I agree on the cuts..Karl does many things but I don't think he thinks too much about how to make a real woman accentuate the best assets of her figure (case in point - weird placed boob pockets).  That said, for the price point i tend to like the detailing on chanel.




Your outfit is perfect, what a great idea to place the brooch on the necklace. I couldn't agree more on the weird pocket placement. I have had to pass on some coats/ dresses and jackets which I would have bought if not for those funny pocket locations!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Really PQP, this jacket is so beautiful!
> 
> Love the cream skirt with this jacket! The boots look cute with it!
> 
> 
> I think it is a very nice outfit! Love flowing skirt with a leather jacket !
> How about a long sweater like this one
> View attachment 3527541





hermesBB said:


> I love these two jackets on you! Absolutely stunning! The white Cuba jacket looks pale in comparison! You should wear them more, they deserve to be admired more often!



Thanks dear style queens! The multicolour Lesage was [emoji173]️ at first sight followed by quite some buyer's remorse, I like it better now and hope to use it more often.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Really PQP, this jacket is so beautiful!
> 
> Love the cream skirt with this jacket! The boots look cute with it!
> 
> 
> I think it is a very nice outfit! Love flowing skirt with a leather jacket !
> How about a long sweater like this one
> View attachment 3527541



The more I see this Valentino look, the more I love it. Might look best on someone tall or with exactly these high heels. Equally desirable in beige! The emotion skirt seems broader at the top, not sure if it is good for layering?


----------



## BridesdeGala

Yes, the weird pocket placement.....Karl should learn a thing or two about his customers. The lovely Chanel seamstress understood my reluctance at buying a jacket and suggested taking them off. It makes the jacket look amazing and has made all the difference. She said lots of women remove the pockets. If you don't like it, she can always put them back. All this time I have passed on certain styles -- not anymore 



periogirl28 said:


> Your outfit is perfect, what a great idea to place the brooch on the necklace. I couldn't agree more on the weird pocket placement. I have had to pass on some coats/ dresses and jackets which I would have bought if not for those funny pocket locations!


----------



## periogirl28

BridesdeGala said:


> Yes, the weird pocket placement.....Karl should learn a thing or two about his customers. The lovely Chanel seamstress understood my reluctance at buying a jacket and suggested taking them off. It makes the jacket look amazing and has made all the difference. She said lots of women remove the pockets. If you don't like it, she can always put them back. All this time I have passed on certain styles -- not anymore



Thank you for a very good idea. Maybe moving the pockets may be a better option for me, because I do use them from time to time. My SA told me Chanel always has real pockets as she herself believed they had to be useful and not just decorative.


----------



## Myrkur

Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303



Love this whole outfit


----------



## 3DCC

What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


----------



## EmileH

3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.



The jacket looks great on you. Are you petite? It doesn't look short on you. 

I do not like it with the dress.


----------



## Genie27

That jacket is stunning and looks great on you. But not with this dress, based on the photo - the knit of the dress competes with the texture of the jacket, imo.  I could see the jacket with wide/straight legged cream pants and a top that picks out a colour from the edging. Or dark pants or pencil skirt with a light top.


----------



## Genie27

Even a flippy skirt would dress it down a bit if you weren't looking for formal work-type outfits


----------



## 3DCC

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The jacket looks great on you. Are you petite? It doesn't look short on you.
> 
> I do not like it with the dress.



Thanks Pocketbook Pup.  Yes, I'm only 5'3". I love the jacket but trying to find pieces for it is a bit trickier than I thought.



Genie27 said:


> That jacket is stunning and looks great on you. But not with this dress, based on the photo - the knit of the dress competes with the texture of the jacket, imo.  I could see the jacket with wide/straight legged cream pants and a top that picks out a colour from the edging. Or dark pants or pencil skirt with a light top.





Genie27 said:


> Even a flippy skirt would dress it down a bit if you weren't looking for formal work-type outfits



Thanks Genie27!  I love your flippy skirt idea.  I'm short with muscular thighs, so it's hard for me to pull off pants and look slim.  I'm just not a pants type of girl.


----------



## EmileH

3DCC said:


> Thanks Pocketbook Pup.  Yes, I'm only 5'3". I love the jacket but trying to find pieces for it is a bit trickier than I thought.
> 
> 
> Thanks Genie27!  I love your flippy skirt idea.  I'm short with muscular thighs, so it's hard for me to pull off pants and look slim.  I'm just not a pants type of girl.



It's really perfect on you. I am 5'6" and it just felt too short on me. I think it will look better with dresses and skirts than with pants to be honest. That's why I  passed. I wanted more versatility for the price. I tried a cream silk blouse with it and it was very pretty. I think you could try different skirt styles. Something high waisted or perhaps flared would look nice. If you don't like to wear pants it's perfect for you. Great choice.


----------



## Genie27

Ooh...it would look great with different types of skirts if you don't like pants. It would probably go with a crepe shift dress - I think the colour of your dress matches it, but not the texture. 

I'm 5'0 so that cut works on me - I would wear pants, skirts and shorts with that style. Tailored dresses off the rack rarely work on me because I'm a 6 at the shoulders and hips, and a 10 bust. 

PbP, I'm curious - why do you think pants won't work with it? What do you see that makes them less suitable?


----------



## 3DCC

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's really perfect on you. I am 5'6" and it just felt too short on me. I think it will look better with dresses and skirts than with pants to be honest. That's why I  passed. I wanted more versatility for the price. I tried a cream silk blouse with it and it was very pretty. I think you could try different skirt styles. Something high waisted or perhaps flared would look nice. If you don't like to wear pants it's perfect for you. Great choice.



I appreciate your compliment Pocketbook Pup.  I'm really self conscious right now since I'm still working off the baby weight. I just had my baby girl 9 months ago so any compliments really mean a lot.  I'll definitely look for some cute skirts.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Ooh...it would look great with different types of skirts if you don't like pants. It would probably go with a crepe shift dress - I think the colour of your dress matches it, but not the texture.
> 
> I'm 5'0 so that cut works on me - I would wear pants, skirts and shorts with that style. Tailored dresses off the rack rarely work on me because I'm a 6 at the shoulders and hips, and a 10 bust.
> 
> PbP, I'm curious - why do you think pants won't work with it? What do you see that makes them less suitable?



At least on me I didn't like it with jeans or pants. It was boxy and a bit shrunken looking and made me look short waisted with big hips. I am hourglass shaped. I felt like I was trying to fit a round peg into a square hole. Like a big oompaloompa. Perhaps if I sized up it might be ok but the shoulders seemed right and it buttoned just fine. I don't think it would be the easiest jacket to alter. At that price level I wasn't willing to take a risk with altering it. Maybe if by some miracle it went on sale I would try again. I think it will be fabulous on you young thin girls. Or on petites.


----------



## EmileH

3DCC said:


> I appreciate your compliment Pocketbook Pup.  I'm really self conscious right now since I'm still working off the baby weight. I just had my baby girl 9 months ago so any compliments really mean a lot.  I'll definitely look for some cute skirts.



Well you would never know. You look fabulous. The dress also looks great on you. Just not with the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


The jacket fits well and looks very nice on you.  Agree with the others that the dress is not really great with the jacket.  I think the jacket has so much texture, that you need something smoother like gabardine, cotton or denim.  Leather or suede might work too.


----------



## EmileH

Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, thanks - now I see it on you in my mind. If it fit you like it does our lovely 3DCC, would it be similar cut to the Paris Rome? Then I could see it working. 

I was thrilled when they made shrunken jackets as the waistline finally hit me in the right spot.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, thanks for the pics. Have to agree - not as polished as your usual outfits.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034


Yikes!  this doesn't even look like you!  You're right the shoulder fit, but the rest is NO!  I do think you have to be shorter for this to work so it won't work for me either.  That was easy!  I don't even have to try it on lol!


----------



## EmileH

As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.


----------



## Genie27

I'm going to try on my Banana Republic tweed jacket now. 

Is there a thread for non-C, non-uber-trendy, wardrobe show-n-tell that you ladies peruse? I really like this thread, but none of my clothes are C, and I could use some advice in improving my wardrobe.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528039
> 
> 
> I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.


Stunning and it is no wonder that so many of us ran and bought it!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528039
> 
> 
> I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.


It's the position of the pockets on Cuba - hits you right on the waist, and the length is also a wee bit off. 

Whereas it's perfect on 3DCC - amazing what a difference a couple of inches distributed vertically can make.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I'm going to try on my Banana Republic tweed jacket now.
> 
> Is there a thread for non-C, non-uber-trendy, wardrobe show-n-tell that you ladies peruse? I really like this thread, but none of my clothes are C, and I could use some advice in improving my wardrobe.



I think this is a great thread and she has such cute outfits.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/stylebook-with-bakeacookie.872877/page-89


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It's the position of the pockets on Cuba - hits you right on the waist, and the length is also a wee bit off.
> 
> Whereas it's perfect on 3DCC - amazing what a difference a couple of inches distributed vertically can make.



It's perfect on 3dcc. Absolutely.

As for your banana republic jacket I'd love to see it. The moderator is super cool on this thread. It is a Chanel cafe of sorts and since it's a learning exercise to help us to pick Chanel jackets in the future I think it's fine to post..at least that's my opinion. I would love to see.

I'm somewhat relieved that you guys agree that it looked terrible on me. My SA thought it was perfect. It just didn't seem right to me.


----------



## Coco.lover

Love the dress do you mind sharing the price? 


3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


----------



## Coco.lover

I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?


----------



## Genie27

I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread  

The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view


----------



## BridesdeGala

Agree that it is the bottom pockets messing up the jacket. For me, it is always the top ones.  What if you removed those bottom ones? 
I know, I know....we are paying lots of money for all the pockets, so we should receive a discount for removing them. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034


----------



## EmileH

Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?



Yes I would shorten them. It's cute though.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Baby weight?? I don't see any at all.  This jacket is perfect for you .... and I think you have a winning combination with the jacket and a pinkish/peach sheath...just not the knit dress. 



3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread
> 
> The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view



Yes I see. Great fit. It's perfect on you. You can't return the pants. They are super flattering. A good reminder to not just buy because of a label but to be a critical consumer.


----------



## Genie27

Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?


I would shorten as well. Would they do it from the shoulder or the wrist end? And will they keep all the details? Can we see the front view? I love the colours.


----------



## EmileH

BridesdeGala said:


> Agree that it is the bottom pockets messing up the jacket. For me, it is always the top ones.  What if you removed those bottom ones?
> I know, I know....we are paying lots of money for all the pockets, so we should receive a discount for removing them.



You are probably right, but I think it's too much of a gamble with 10,000 that it would look better by doing that. It felt a bit short and there's nothing that can be done about that. My light blue tweed jacket from 2015 was cropped. We actually took a jacket three sizes larger and altered it down for me to get more length. I had the luxury of trying someone else's jacket who did the same thing before I agreed to buy it. I don't think doing the same thing is a possibility with the white cruise jacket due to the yoke on the shoulders. 

This reinforces gracekelly's point not to take a jacket two sizes to big if that's all they have left. It impacts the length, and length and pocket placement are key. And of course once you alter, its yours. 

It is ok. I have spent too much lately anyway. It would be nice to have another summery jacket, but this one is probably not it for me. Those of you petite girls who can wear it are lucky. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Genie27

Grace Kelly, thanks for that thread link. What I love most on this particular thread is the mod shots and great advice - I can see how something fits IRL and how to mix and match work/dressy looks. I need to up my wardrobe game in the workplace, and I've looked here for inspiration. The lookbooks are two dimensional, so for me it's not quite the same excitement.


----------



## Coco.lover

They would do it from the shoulder I think. Here's the front view 






Genie27 said:


> I would shorten as well. Would they do it from the shoulder or the wrist end? And will they keep all the details? Can we see the front view? I love the colours.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread
> 
> The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view


Lovely jacket! I love how adding a brooch makes the look extra special. Agree with PbP about the slacks, it looks great on you. Add some heels and long necklace to complete the outfit. You can also try wearing the top untuck under the jacket.


----------



## Moirai

Coco.lover said:


> They would do it from the shoulder I think. Here's the front view


Cute fun jacket. Sleeve doesn't look as long on front compared to side pic. Consider wearing it a bit first to be sure you want to shorten.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034





Pocketbook Pup said:


> As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528039
> 
> 
> I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.


Black jacket is perfect fit on you. The white jacket is gorgeous, different cut and I bet it would look fabulous on you if sleeves were shortened and sides slightly nipped in. For that amount it's got to wow you though.


----------



## ailoveresale

3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.



The jacket looks great on you! I agree with the others, not a big fan of the dress. But I think the jacket would be cute with a chambray dress or shift dress in a sleek fabric. I also like the idea of a full skirt! I don't see any baby weight, you look amazing for having a 9 month old. I have a 19 month old and I don't look that good...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528039
> 
> 
> I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.



This is so much better on you than the white jacket. It even looks good with Lululemon. Money saved!



Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?



I saw this in the store - it's so cute! I would probably shorten the sleeve but that's because I don't like to pull them up and worry about getting them dirty. Congrats!



Genie27 said:


> I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread
> 
> The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view



The CC brooch makes it very Chanel-esque!


----------



## ailoveresale

I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...


----------



## halliehallie

ailoveresale said:


> I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...



Omg my husband just said the same thing. "How many do you need?!" "I don't NEED it. I WANT!!"


----------



## 3DCC

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well you would never know. You look fabulous. The dress also looks great on you. Just not with the jacket.





gracekelly said:


> The jacket fits well and looks very nice on you.  Agree with the others that the dress is not really great with the jacket.  I think the jacket has so much texture, that you need something smoother like gabardine, cotton or denim.  Leather or suede might work too.





Genie27 said:


> PbP, thanks - now I see it on you in my mind. If it fit you like it does our lovely 3DCC, would it be similar cut to the Paris Rome? Then I could see it working.





Genie27 said:


> It's the position of the pockets on Cuba - hits you right on the waist, and the length is also a wee bit off.
> 
> Whereas it's perfect on 3DCC - amazing what a difference a couple of inches distributed vertically can make.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's perfect on 3dcc. Absolutely.





BridesdeGala said:


> Baby weight?? I don't see any at all.  This jacket is perfect for you .... and I think you have a winning combination with the jacket and a pinkish/peach sheath...just not the knit dress.





ailoveresale said:


> The jacket looks great on you! I agree with the others, not a big fan of the dress. But I think the jacket would be cute with a chambray dress or shift dress in a sleek fabric. I also like the idea of a full skirt! I don't see any baby weight, you look amazing for having a 9 month old. I have a 19 month old and I don't that good.



Thanks ladies! I am flattered that everyone thinks I look great in the jacket.  I was very nervous because I was hoping I didn't look like the Michelin Man in it.  I tried the Paris Rome black jacket and it did not look good on me whatsoever!  I was big and bloated in it and it was a definitive no! And yes, everyone is right that the dress does not work.  I love the idea of a sheath dress.  I like what the sheath dress does in giving the illusion of a slim waistline and I for sure need as much help as I can get.  Thanks for all the help and direction in styling this jacket!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are probably right, but I think it's too much of a gamble with 10,000 that it would look better by doing that. It felt a bit short and there's nothing that can be done about that. My light blue tweed jacket from 2015 was cropped. We actually took a jacket three sizes larger and altered it down for me to get more length. I had the luxury of trying someone else's jacket who did the same thing before I agreed to buy it. I don't think doing the same thing is a possibility with the white cruise jacket due to the yoke on the shoulders.
> 
> This reinforces gracekelly's point not to take a jacket two sizes to big if that's all they have left. It impacts the length, and length and pocket placement are key. And of course once you alter, its yours.
> 
> It is ok. I have spent too much lately anyway. It would be nice to have another summery jacket, but this one is probably not it for me. Those of you petite girls who can wear it are lucky. It's gorgeous.





Hi PP, I think you would like this summer jacket 
It is my favorite from the summer collection [emoji12]


----------



## smileygirl

Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?


I think a little bit.  But I like to roll up the sleeves when I wear this


----------



## smileygirl

3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


I am actually not a huge fan of this dress. The knit Doesn't really look luxe to me and sort of looks like something I might be able to knit myself...


----------



## smileygirl

Pourquoipas said:


> My winter outfit today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527303


Love this*!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread
> 
> The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view


It is a very nice jacket and fits well.  Are you going to shorten the sleeves?  Keep the pants!  I love the high/low mix in an outfit.


----------



## gracekelly

Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?


This is a cute jacket and if you don't want to shorten the sleeves, you might just turn back the cuff for a more casual look.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...


You need to learn the proper response to comments like this:  "this old thing?  I have had it for eons!"   

One nice thing about black jackets is that most people think it is the same black jacket. Nuff said.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...



Don't feel badly. My DH counts the special Chanel hangers in my closet when I'm not home. Of course there is an easy solution to that. To some extent they are right. We need to pace ourselves. But of course we want them all. Duh. I just open the garage door and point to the cars. Or use that ages old technique that all women use: this old thing? 

I recently got a lecture too. DH found the small clutch that I bought in Paris and thought I went over budget. I just started laughing hysterically. That was the least expensive thing I bought. And he said "but you didn't tell me." I said "of course not. We never tell you everything!" This came as a shock to him. [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3528288
> 
> Hi PP, I think you would like this summer jacket
> It is my favorite from the summer collection [emoji12]



This is really pretty Ari. That's part of why I passed. There will be more jackets coming and something will be better for me, hopefully at a better price.

I really don't think any amount of nipping and tucking- of the jacket that is- would make the cuba jacket right on me. It might look smashing on you with your beautiful figure.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is really pretty Ari. That's part of why I passed. There will be more jackets coming and something will be better for me, hopefully at a better price.
> 
> I really don't think any amount of nipping and tucking- of the jacket that is- would make the cuba jacket right on me. It might look smashing on you with your beautiful figure.


Thank You PP for the compliment but I agree that this jacket is made for petite ladies. I still can't make up my mind if I like it or not (for me)
here is a good example


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank You PP for the compliment but I agree that this jacket is made for petite ladies. I still can't make up my mind if I like it or not (for me)
> here is a good example



This looks great on her.
She must also be petite. It falls perfectly.

Have you seen it in person? The fabric is beautiful and not too heavy or light. I think it's very work appropriate with a cream blouse under it to keep it a bit more "quiet." 

My regular SA was not at Rue cambon when I went. They refused to show me the jacket. I would have liked to try one size up for comparison but my store didn't have it. Overall the service at Rue cambon was horrible and I nearly walked out for the second time this year.


----------



## ari

3DCC said:


> View attachment 3527912
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this combo.  I love the dress but the matching cardigan wasn't really flattering.  And I bit the bullet and bought the jacket.  Just trying to get more ideas of what and how to wear the jacket.  It was a pretty penny so I might as well wear it with as much as I can.  What do you all think of this pairing?  Don't mind the little feet in the background... it's my little man.


3DCC,  I like the jacket on you! and I like the dress, but as the otheres said not together! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034





Pocketbook Pup said:


> As a comparison here is my Paris Rome. With my lululemon, sorry. I did nothing but shorten the sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528039
> 
> 
> I was somewhat relieved. Money saved. I loved the fabric though. It's too bad.


I agree PP, in fact the t-shirt / Jacket combo would look awful on me too. I never can pull this look off. I don't think the jacket looks bad on you, but the black jacket is far better than the white in terms of cut. I don't know why but the black jaket looks shorter on me and boxier.
View attachment 3528431



Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?


Yes, they can shorten the sleeved from the bottom, moving the whole thing up. I bouth the jeans with something similar at the bottoms and the did it for me.


Genie27 said:


> I pinned a C brooch so it's still relevant to the thread
> 
> The Pucci pants need hemming - I considered returning them but damn, they fit well. You can see the sparkly tweed shoulder on the back view


This jacket looks perfect. Pucci makes great pants, always extra long.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great on her.
> She must also be petite. It falls perfectly.
> 
> Have you seen it in person? The fabric is beautiful and not too heavy or light. I think it's very work appropriate with a cream blouse under it to keep it a bit more "quiet."
> 
> My regular SA was not at Rue cambon when I went. They refused to show me the jacket. I would have liked to try one size up for comparison but my store didn't have it. Overall the service at Rue cambon was horrible and I nearly walked out for the second time this year.


Unfortunately I haven't been able to go to the boutique, hopefully it will be still available in early December when I'll be in Paris.


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> You need to learn the proper response to comments like this:  "this old thing?  I have had it for eons!"
> 
> One nice thing about black jackets is that most people think it is the same black jacket. Nuff said.



lol that's what I said to my husband every. Single. Time. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034



It's a great piece but like you  PBP, I thought it's not the most flattering Chanel jacket ever, and I said that to my SA , if only it was a bit longer or looser would have bought it in an instant, 
Money saved for other items I guess,


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3528288
> 
> Hi PP, I think you would like this summer jacket
> It is my favorite from the summer collection [emoji12]


See, I wouldn't mind spending close to $10k on this, it looks exquisite , cut , length are perfect 


ari said:


> Thank You PP for the compliment but I agree that this jacket is made for petite ladies. I still can't make up my mind if I like it or not (for me)
> here is a good example



I think Jamie is a size zero, but I must say while it looks nice on her I wouldn't say it's a show stopper, 
I think after coming down from the high of the show and seeing the collection in store, I feel the most anticipated pieces were a bit of downer.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here are some photos on me. With the tee shirt which I would never buy but I tried it looked just god awful. With a solid top it wasn't bad but it wasn't the most flattering thing I ever tried either. And for 10,000 it would have to be a knock out. I thought it would be ok with a dress or skirt but again I wanted more versatility for the $.
> 
> View attachment 3528033
> View attachment 3528034



Thank you so much for posting these well thought through try-on's. I agree your black jacket looks like magic which the white doesn't even if the color and fabric are nice. The T is making you look like a teenager which obviously we don't aspire to. I wouldn't have worn this sort of T even in the good old days. SA has put one aside for DD but she told me she doesn't want that sort of overpriced eye-catcher. The black T is much better. I'm prepared to go and see and hopefully skip...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> I bought this Jacket on impulse, I went one size down. Do you guys think I should shorten the sleeve?



Yes please!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank You PP for the compliment but I agree that this jacket is made for petite ladies. I still can't make up my mind if I like it or not (for me)
> here is a good example



It looks good on a 'kid' size.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...



I'm on the same boat, quite often. But be sure you don't bore anyone posting older styles. For my part I love to see jackets from earlier years and restyle them with new input from you all. I think Chanel jackets are about the only dress items I love to keep over years and rediscover a season later.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> You need to learn the proper response to comments like this:  "this old thing?  I have had it for eons!"
> 
> One nice thing about black jackets is that most people think it is the same black jacket. Nuff said.



To funny! Tried that before, exactly my words, but DH has a sharp eye, so no luck with more black[emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> To funny! Tried that before, exactly my words, but DH has a sharp eye, so no luck with more black[emoji16][emoji16]



DH once casually asked me exactly how many C and H do I have and suggested that I do a line up of my Chanel jackets and H bags for an "inventory check". I looked back at him with my sweetest smile and said: "why would I want to do that dear?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

hermesBB said:


> DH once casually asked me exactly how many C and H do I have and suggested that I do a line up of my Chanel jackets and H bags for an "inventory check". I looked back at him with my sweetest smile and said: "why would I want to do that dear?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha! Mine wanted a total sum.  I laughed hysterically. I left it at less than your two sports cars. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm on the same boat, quite often. But be sure you don't bore anyone posting older styles. For my part I love to see jackets from earlier years and restyle them with new input from you all. I think Chanel jackets are about the only dress items I love to keep over years and rediscover a season later.



No one is bored by older styles. I love seeing them.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> It's a great piece but like you  PBP, I thought it's not the most flattering Chanel jacket ever, and I said that to my SA , if only it was a bit longer or looser would have bought it in an instant,
> Money saved for other items I guess,



You are making me feel better by the minute. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you so much for posting these well thought through try-on's. I agree your black jacket looks like magic which the white doesn't even if the color and fabric are nice. The T is making you look like a teenager which obviously we don't aspire to. I wouldn't have worn this sort of T even in the good old days. SA has put one aside for DD but she told me she doesn't want that sort of overpriced eye-catcher. The black T is much better. I'm prepared to go and see and hopefully skip...



Thanks. I never would buy the tee shirt. Not my style at any age. I tried it for fun. The solid shirt is better but it was still not incredibly flattering. And for $10,000 it would have to be. If I wanted a $10,000 piece of unwearable art I would buy something for my walls and not my closet. 

But you should try it for yourself. Just look with a very critical eye. The SAs obviously have their own point of view. My SA actually thought this jacket looked "made for me." It's  a difficult jacket to wear.


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> I've finally been discovered... DH today looked at my black airline jacket and said, "how many Chanel jackets do you have??" This was followed by "how many do you really need?" The answer is all. Of. Them. But I can't say that, so his observation puts me officially on Chanel ban island. [emoji17]. No contributions of new jackets to this thread for a while, will have to bore you with old ones...


Would never get bored. Please keep them coming. Enjoy seeing all lovely pics on this thread.



halliehallie said:


> Omg my husband just said the same thing. "How many do you need?!" "I don't NEED it. I WANT!!"


LOL, absolutely. My favorite line is "I finally get to wear this old thing"


----------



## EmileH

What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I never would buy the tee shirt. Not my style at any age. I tried it for fun. The solid shirt is better but it was still not incredibly flattering. And for $10,000 it would have to be. If I wanted a $10,000 piece of unwearable art I would buy something for my walls and not my closet.
> 
> But you should try it for yourself. Just look with a very critical eye. The SAs obviously have their own point of view. My SA actually thought this jacket looked "made for me." It's  a difficult jacket to wear.



Yes you're right. SA said something similar even before seeing it on me. It's their job[emoji23]
I'm more inclined to get the spring white suit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516



I bought it and returned but I kind of liked it. It looks very slimming with your jeans. I like cropped on you. I returned because for a small 3000 I want a complete outfit and not only a plain jacket. Plus I ended up only liking it with black and navy dresses. It might have been the Peter Pan collar or the high front that put me off, not sure. The skirt wasn't available.


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516





Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516





Pourquoipas said:


> I bought it and returned but I kind of liked it. It looks very slimming with your jeans. I like cropped on you. I returned because for a small 3000 I want a complete outfit and not only a plain jacket. Plus I ended up only liking it with black and navy dresses. It might have been the Peter Pan collar or the high front that put me off, not sure. The skirt wasn't available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528537



I like it on both of u.  I love this color


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I bought it and returned but I kind of liked it. It looks very slimming with your jeans. I like cropped on you. I returned because for a small 3000 I want a complete outfit and not only a plain jacket. Plus I ended up only liking it with black and navy dresses. It might have been the Peter Pan collar or the high front that put me off, not sure. The skirt wasn't available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528537



Right I remember. It looks nice on you. I would wear it with black too. Maybe cream. It doesn't look cropped on you but you are taller than me. Maybe the angle of the photo. I would only buy it if it goes on sale. I suspect it will because the skirt is sold out everywhere.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516





Pourquoipas said:


> I bought it and returned but I kind of liked it. It looks very slimming with your jeans. I like cropped on you. I returned because for a small 3000 I want a complete outfit and not only a plain jacket. Plus I ended up only liking it with black and navy dresses. It might have been the Peter Pan collar or the high front that put me off, not sure. The skirt wasn't available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528537



It looks great on both of you, but it is kind of unfinished with black or navy. I'm still not sure you would have liked it with the skirt. I personally don't like the proportions of the suit. I guess I'm into classics. 
I have the skirt- beautiful cut. The fabric is very nice!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It looks great on both of you, but it is kind of unfinished with black or navy. I'm still not sure you would have liked it with the skirt. I personally don't like the proportions of the suit. I guess I'm into classics.
> I have the skirt- beautiful cut. The fabric is very nice!



Lucky you to have the skirt!


For anyone who is interested, the manolo blahnik shoes in brown suede with the block heels that Lisab showed us with the Paris Rome suit just went on clearance at Nordstrom today. I got a pair even though I have the bb model in the same color because I think she's right about the block heel balancing the tweed.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> It looks great on both of you, but it is kind of unfinished with black or navy. I'm still not sure you would have liked it with the skirt. I personally don't like the proportions of the suit. I guess I'm into classics.
> I have the skirt- beautiful cut. The fabric is very nice!



Exactly it's a light nice fabric. The jacket might go on sale indeed. But probably it's not easy to look at one's best with a long narrow skirt under a cropped jacket.


----------



## Genie27

I like the jacket colour and cut, and how different it looks on both of you. Was the skirt narrow too? 

Pbp, on sale, it would be a great addition to your wardrobe. I like the short length on you - it could be worn casually, especially the side profile. 

GraceKelly, thanks for your keen gaze - I will take the jacket to my tailor along with the pants. 

Moirai, thanks for the suggestions - I wondered if a long C necklace would be too much - I will have to try it on and see. And I am actually wearing 2.5" heels under all that fabric at my feet. 

Actually, my tailor shortens pants too much - how long should I leave them, assuming I wear them with the 2.5" high heeled boots? Should the back hem reach the base of my foot-heel/top of the shoe-heel? Then I can't wear them with flats, right?


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516



This is really cute on you, I like it as it's almost a short moto jacket length!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I like the jacket colour and cut, and how different it looks on both of you. Was the skirt narrow too?
> 
> Pbp, on sale, it would be a great addition to your wardrobe. I like the short length on you - it could be worn casually, especially the side profile.
> 
> GraceKelly, thanks for your keen gaze - I will take the jacket to my tailor along with the pants.
> 
> Moirai, thanks for the suggestions - I wondered if a long C necklace would be too much - I will have to try it on and see. And I am actually wearing 2.5" heels under all that fabric at my feet.
> 
> Actually, my tailor shortens pants too much - how long should I leave them, assuming I wear them with the 2.5" high heeled boots? Should the back hem reach the base of my foot-heel/top of the shoe-heel? Then I can't wear them with flats, right?



You have to hem them so they almost touch the floor. I have ruined pants in the past doing them to the base of the foot/ top if heel. It doesn't look right. With pants like this you have to wear them with a heel. They don't look as good with flats. You can wear flats but you have to decide that and hem them that way and it won't look as good. I have made all of these mistakes. Fortunately on inexpensive pieces.
This is why I'm holding off on wide leg pants especially in ivory: I would have to wear them with heels. I would want to wear them in winter. And the sidewalks etc get filthy here in winter. Plus I usually wear flat boots and change in the office to heels so I'd have to hold the pants up in the air  to walk into the office. I just don't see how they will work for me. I'm sticking with straight leg or ankle pants for this reason, I know crazy. [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> This is really cute on you, I like it as it's almost a short moto jacket length!



Thanks mrs Owen. I am secretly lusting after this Hermes skirt for spring and I think the cropped jacket might be perfect with the waistband on the skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have to hem them so they almost touch the floor. I have ruined pants in the past doing them to the base of the foot/ top if heel. It doesn't look right. With pants like this you have to wear them with a heel. They don't look as good with flats. You can wear flats but you have to decide that and hem them that way and it won't look as good. I have made all of these mistakes. Fortunately on inexpensive pieces.
> This is why I'm holding off on wide leg pants especially in ivory: I would have to wear them with heels. I would want to wear them in winter. And the sidewalks etc get filthy here in winter. Plus I usually wear flat boots and change in the office to heels so I'd have to hold the pants up in the air  to walk into the office. I just don't see how they will work for me. I'm sticking with straight leg or ankle pants for this reason, I know crazy. [emoji15]



Love to read your reasoning. Personally I loathe pants that pile up, prefer too short rather than too long. Skirts and dresses are so easy!


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks mrs Owen. I am secretly lusting after this Hermes skirt for spring and I think the cropped jacket might be perfect with the waistband on the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3528723



Totally! that would be great together, with your ankle straps-edgy and lady like. H leather skirts are so swoon worthy!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I like the jacket colour and cut, and how different it looks on both of you. Was the skirt narrow too?
> 
> Pbp, on sale, it would be a great addition to your wardrobe. I like the short length on you - it could be worn casually, especially the side profile.
> 
> GraceKelly, thanks for your keen gaze - I will take the jacket to my tailor along with the pants.
> 
> Moirai, thanks for the suggestions - I wondered if a long C necklace would be too much - I will have to try it on and see. And I am actually wearing 2.5" heels under all that fabric at my feet.
> 
> Actually, my tailor shortens pants too much - how long should I leave them, assuming I wear them with the 2.5" high heeled boots? Should the back hem reach the base of my foot-heel/top of the shoe-heel? Then I can't wear them with flats, right?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have to hem them so they almost touch the floor. I have ruined pants in the past doing them to the base of the foot/ top if heel. It doesn't look right. With pants like this you have to wear them with a heel. They don't look as good with flats. You can wear flats but you have to decide that and hem them that way and it won't look as good. I have made all of these mistakes. Fortunately on inexpensive pieces.
> This is why I'm holding off on wide leg pants especially in ivory: I would have to wear them with heels. I would want to wear them in winter. And the sidewalks etc get filthy here in winter. Plus I usually wear flat boots and change in the office to heels so I'd have to hold the pants up in the air  to walk into the office. I just don't see how they will work for me. I'm sticking with straight leg or ankle pants for this reason, I know crazy. [emoji15]



This is why if I truly love a particular pair of pants, I will purchase two in the same color and have one shortened for flats and the other for heels.  I always take the shoe that I feel I will wear with the pant with me to the tailor so the length is perfect.  I am not a fan of of pants that drag on the floor, but I agree with PbP that you have to keep them long for heels.  Of course if you can find a great ankle length pant, that is the best and works with everything. 

Genie, when the tailor is finished with your jacket and pant, you will look like a million $$$!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516


This is a nice basic jacket and Chanel makes them all the time.  Truthfully, I think you can find something very similar at a lower price point or look for this one on sale.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love to read your reasoning. Personally I loathe pants that pile up, prefer too short rather than too long. Skirts and dresses are so easy!



Exactly. Pants are complicated.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Totally! that would be great together, with your ankle straps-edgy and lady like. H leather skirts are so swoon worthy!





gracekelly said:


> This is a nice basic jacket and Chanel makes them all the time.  Truthfully, I think you can find something very similar at a lower price point or look for this one on sale.



Glad you both approve. I would only get it on sale I think. 

I really must have an Hermes leather skirt someday.


----------



## EmileH

Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore



And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.


----------



## Pourquoipas

My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.


----------



## Myrkur

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore
> View attachment 3528762
> 
> 
> And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.
> 
> View attachment 3528764





Pourquoipas said:


> My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.
> View attachment 3528768



Love both these outfits ! [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.
> View attachment 3528768



The pants look fabulous on you. It's s great outfit. I love it.

See I can deal with pants like this. They are practical for daily life.


----------



## EmileH

Myrkur said:


> Love both these outfits ! [emoji4]



Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.
> View attachment 3528768



Remind me how tall you are? Taller than me i think. I'm 5'6"


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore
> View attachment 3528762
> 
> 
> And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.
> 
> View attachment 3528764



Love the look. Wore my oatmeal Dallet on my Outfit as well, NO need of coat.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Remind me how tall you are? Taller than me i think. I'm 5'6"



172cm= 5'8'' tendency decreasing [emoji30]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore
> View attachment 3528762
> 
> 
> And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.
> 
> View attachment 3528764





Pourquoipas said:


> My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.
> View attachment 3528768



Love both outfits and accessories!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Love both outfits and accessories!



Thank you dear Moirai[emoji254]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The pants look fabulous on you. It's s great outfit. I love it.
> 
> See I can deal with pants like this. They are practical for daily life.



Sure, I send many back before I kept this one. DH agrees on this look [emoji102], ouf!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> 172cm= 5'8'' tendency decreasing [emoji30]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The pink jacket looks so much longer on you. I think because you are wearing it with a dress..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure, I send many back before I kept this one. DH agrees on this look [emoji102], ouf!



Oh high praise from DH! [emoji23]


----------



## ailoveresale

halliehallie said:


> Omg my husband just said the same thing. "How many do you need?!" "I don't NEED it. I WANT!!"






gracekelly said:


> You need to learn the proper response to comments like this:  "this old thing?  I have had it for eons!"
> 
> One nice thing about black jackets is that most people think it is the same black jacket. Nuff said.



Haha of course I use that - I say "I bought this a while ago and just haven't had a chance to wear it yet!"  I've been saying that a lot lately with my jackets since it finally cooled down.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't feel badly. My DH counts the special Chanel hangers in my closet when I'm not home. Of course there is an easy solution to that. To some extent they are right. We need to pace ourselves. But of course we want them all. Duh. I just open the garage door and point to the cars. Or use that ages old technique that all women use: this old thing?
> 
> I recently got a lecture too. DH found the small clutch that I bought in Paris and thought I went over budget. I just started laughing hysterically. That was the least expensive thing I bought. And he said "but you didn't tell me." I said "of course not. We never tell you everything!" This came as a shock to him. [emoji849]



For some reason the purchase of a single sports car (he actually traded in MINE to get his) isn't the same as buying several pieces of clothing.  They just don't get it...
And of course now I send anything I buy to my office!  I told my office staff to never tell my husband...



Pourquoipas said:


> I'm on the same boat, quite often. But be sure you don't bore anyone posting older styles. For my part I love to see jackets from earlier years and restyle them with new input from you all. I think Chanel jackets are about the only dress items I love to keep over years and rediscover a season later.



Thank you   I agree, the styles seem to keep up with the times, which is why it's the only designer I'm willing to shell out this much money for, at my current stage of life.



hermesBB said:


> DH once casually asked me exactly how many C and H do I have and suggested that I do a line up of my Chanel jackets and H bags for an "inventory check". I looked back at him with my sweetest smile and said: "why would I want to do that dear?" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hahaha! Mine wanted a total sum.  I laughed hysterically. I left it at less than your two sports cars. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Hahaha too funny!  Why does it seem like our husbands are all the same??



Moirai said:


> Would never get bored. Please keep them coming. Enjoy seeing all lovely pics on this thread.
> 
> 
> LOL, absolutely. My favorite line is "I finally get to wear this old thing"



Haha thank you


----------



## EmileH

I wanted to show you guys this suede jacket that I mentioned before. I picked it up at apostrophe/ Georges Rech while in Paris. It's a stretch suede and has little zippers on the bottom to become straight or peplum style. Even straight it has a nice shape. I think it's a good piece to mix with our skirts when we don't want to wear them as a suit. It had the feel of an indoors blazer not so much an outside coat although you could wear it that way too.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to show you guys this suede jacket that I mentioned before. I picked it up at apostrophe/ Georges Rech while in Paris. It's a stretch suede and has little zippers on the bottom to become straight or peplum style. Even straight it has a nice shape. I think it's a good piece to mix with our skirts when we don't want to wear them as a suit. It had the feel of an indoors blazer not so much an outside coat although you could wear it that way too.
> 
> View attachment 3528805
> View attachment 3528806


This is a great jacket!  I love the style!  I have to say that I think it makes the tweed skirt look even better than the matching jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Haha of course I use that - I say "I bought this a while ago and just haven't had a chance to wear it yet!"  I've been saying that a lot lately with my jackets since it finally cooled down.
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason the purchase of a single sports car (he actually traded in MINE to get his) isn't the same as buying several pieces of clothing.  They just don't get it...
> And of course now I send anything I buy to my office!  I told my office staff to never tell my husband...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you   I agree, the styles seem to keep up with the times, which is why it's the only designer I'm willing to shell out this much money for, at my current stage of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha too funny!  Why does it seem like our husbands are all the same??
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you



Yes, all our husbands are drinking from the same fountain.  I bet they say that we are drinking the Kool Aid to be collecting this brand at this price point.  I am fortunate that the DH has never actually asked me how many jackets or handbags I have.  I think he really doesn't want to know at this point.  I do know that if he thinks that I am wearing them, then he can reconcile it in his brain.  I have more of an issue with my SIL demanding to know the count, more than anyone else.  I decided that she was being catty about it all so I raised the body count out of spite  She has a very covetous disposition so it didn't bother me at all


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes, all our husbands are drinking from the same fountain.  I bet they say that we are drinking the Kool Aid to be collecting this brand at this price point.  I am fortunate that the DH has never actually asked me how many jackets or handbags I have.  I think he really doesn't want to know at this point.  I do know that if he thinks that I am wearing them, then he can reconcile it in his brain.  I have more of an issue with my SIL demanding to know the count, more than anyone else.  I decided that she was being catty about it all so I raised the body count out of spite  She has a very covetous disposition so it didn't bother me at all



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

So gjad that you like the jacket. I thought it was a nice piece to have.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Yes, all our husbands are drinking from the same fountain.  I bet they say that we are drinking the Kool Aid to be collecting this brand at this price point.  I am fortunate that the DH has never actually asked me how many jackets or handbags I have.  I think he really doesn't want to know at this point.  I do know that if he thinks that I am wearing them, then he can reconcile it in his brain.  I have more of an issue with my SIL demanding to know the count, more than anyone else.  I decided that she was being catty about it all so I raised the body count out of spite  She has a very covetous disposition so it didn't bother me at all


LOL!!
I'm worried that one day DH will get wise and look up how much Chanel jackets cost... he would then likely have me committed.  So if one day I disappear from tPF, you know what happened to me.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> And today I have to go to some very conservative places, the jacket/coat dress was a love from first sight 3 years ago
> View attachment 3524408


Love Love LOVE how you can wear many pieces of Chanel (even if head to toe Chanel) and there is absolutely never the feeling that it's too label intensive. Your choices are always so classic yet discreet, and the result is just so stunningly and simply stylish.  Your model figure helps for sure, but surely a master!!!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the photo is a bit dark. Black Paris Rome jacket, j crew skirt, Eric bompard cashmere tee, Hermes c'est la fete cashmere and rouge h Kelly. Sort of my formula for comfortable work wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524581


Gorgeous outfit!!!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

BridesdeGala said:


> Yes, the weird pocket placement.....Karl should learn a thing or two about his customers. The lovely Chanel seamstress understood my reluctance at buying a jacket and suggested taking them off. It makes the jacket look amazing and has made all the difference. She said lots of women remove the pockets. If you don't like it, she can always put them back. All this time I have passed on certain styles -- not anymore



Oh, I did not even think of removing pockets!  Wonderful idea!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to show you guys this suede jacket that I mentioned before. I picked it up at apostrophe/ Georges Rech while in Paris. It's a stretch suede and has little zippers on the bottom to become straight or peplum style. Even straight it has a nice shape. I think it's a good piece to mix with our skirts when we don't want to wear them as a suit. It had the feel of an indoors blazer not so much an outside coat although you could wear it that way too.
> 
> View attachment 3528805
> View attachment 3528806



Love this!  Great way to break up the skirt tweed.  Looks very hip in an elegant way!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore
> View attachment 3528762
> 
> 
> And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.
> 
> View attachment 3528764



Love this all around!  The gold B really looks perfect with this tweed!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket on me? I tried it in Paris and forgot that I had photos on my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528515
> View attachment 3528516



Ohh I really liked the color and shorter style (I'm biased though...the shorter jackets are my preference generally).  Seems outside your typical style though so maybe good you passed?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> To funny! Tried that before, exactly my words, but DH has a sharp eye, so no luck with more black[emoji16][emoji16]



Haha, the old had this in my closet forever trick.   My DH first present to me was a chanel dress...so unfortunately it doesn't always work on him.  Positives and negatives to men with sisters . I try to make the investment argument (works for C and H) -- these are classics and in the long run cost less and earn more bc inwill wear them as opposed to tossing them in a few seasons.  I've never gotten rid of a chanel item in a closet clean out...and found ways to wear them.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Keeping on wearing the Paris-Rome tweed despite pouring rain. Put my roomy Burberry above


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to show you guys this suede jacket that I mentioned before. I picked it up at apostrophe/ Georges Rech while in Paris. It's a stretch suede and has little zippers on the bottom to become straight or peplum style. Even straight it has a nice shape. I think it's a good piece to mix with our skirts when we don't want to wear them as a suit. It had the feel of an indoors blazer not so much an outside coat although you could wear it that way too.
> 
> View attachment 3528805
> View attachment 3528806



Lovely jacket, the peplum makes it very elegant! Good find[emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> Haha, the old had this in my closet forever trick.   My DH first present to me was a chanel dress...so unfortunately it doesn't always work on him.  Positives and negatives to men with sisters . I try to make the investment argument (works for C and H) -- these are classics and in the long run cost less and earn more bc inwill wear them as opposed to tossing them in a few seasons.  I've never gotten rid of a chanel item in a closet clean out...and found ways to wear them.



You're right, no need to toss out Chanel that fits. Timeless styles.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> View attachment 3528288
> 
> Hi PP, I think you would like this summer jacket
> It is my favorite from the summer collection [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Here is the skirt of the short raspberry jacket, it is nice cut but it is difficult to pull it off.
The cardigan is very warm! The other day I was in my office and the heating was off, I didn't even notice.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Keeping on wearing the Paris-Rome tweed despite pouring rain. Put my roomy Burberry above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529154
> View attachment 3529155



These suits are made for you!
I love how it looks with your Burberry coat.
I wonder if there is difference between what is offered in Europe and the states. This Paris Rome jacket looks way shorter on me and you.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Keeping it simple for work today. Paris Rome tweed jacket, a Luisa spagnoli skirt from my honeymoon 8 years ago, and my new gold farandole which I adore
> View attachment 3528762
> 
> 
> And I threw on my dallet shawl for warmth to and from the car.
> 
> View attachment 3528764


great look PP! the gold B is made for this jacket! the gold farandole is TDF! 


Pourquoipas said:


> My only pair of pants ( until now) , except one pair of jeans.
> View attachment 3528768


PQP! love the pants on you! I love this combo with the jacket!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to show you guys this suede jacket that I mentioned before. I picked it up at apostrophe/ Georges Rech while in Paris. It's a stretch suede and has little zippers on the bottom to become straight or peplum style. Even straight it has a nice shape. I think it's a good piece to mix with our skirts when we don't want to wear them as a suit. It had the feel of an indoors blazer not so much an outside coat although you could wear it that way too.
> 
> View attachment 3528805
> View attachment 3528806


Great Jaket, I love fitted styles, too bad Chanel is not comming often with fitted jackets.


Vanana said:


> Love Love LOVE how you can wear many pieces of Chanel (even if head to toe Chanel) and there is absolutely never the feeling that it's too label intensive. Your choices are always so classic yet discreet, and the result is just so stunningly and simply stylish.  Your model figure helps for sure, but surely a master!!!


oh, thank you Vanana! this is a great compliment!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> These suits are made for you!
> I love how it looks with your Burberry coat.
> I wonder if there is difference between what is offered in Europe and the states. This Paris Rome jacket looks way shorter on me and you.
> View attachment 3529172



I must say I equally love it on you and it raises my spirits every time I wear it. It's so easy to pick a suit and it doesn't feel over or underdressed in any occasions.
Not sure if there are discrepancies in length, could be. Sometimes it's the picture.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here is the skirt of the short raspberry jacket, it is nice cut but it is difficult to pull it off.
> The cardigan is very warm! The other day I was in my office and the heating was off, I didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529171



The skirts pairs very well with the cardigan! It was a good move to pick the elaborate cardi and not the jacket. It offers you more styling options and softens the raspberry look. It's a very flattering color. I hope it comes back in shorter skirts in the future, this length is to difficult on me. Avenue Montaigne they had a flare dress in raspberry tweed I never saw elsewhere and I didn't have the opportunity to try. Still regretting it.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here is the skirt of the short raspberry jacket, it is nice cut but it is difficult to pull it off.
> The cardigan is very warm! The other day I was in my office and the heating was off, I didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529171



This looks wonderful with the cardigan on you. Great choices.

I'm not interested in the  matching suit at all. Just the jacket and only on sale. Fingers crossed.


----------



## EmileH

Ari and pourquoipas you both look fabulous in your black suits. Sorry about the rain pourquoipas. I have my mother in laws old Burberry trench from the 1950s that still looks new and fits over suits like this. (As well as a more modern cut trench for other uses.) it's hard to find this fit but it's very useful for professional women who wear jackets.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> The skirts pairs very well with the cardigan! It was a good move to pick the elaborate cardi and not the jacket. It offers you more styling options and softens the raspberry look. It's a very flattering color. I hope it comes back in shorter skirts in the future, this length is to difficult on me. Avenue Montaigne they had a flare dress in raspberry tweed I never saw elsewhere and I didn't have the opportunity to try. Still regretting it.



I don't know. Flippy skirts in raspberry might look too young for me. And pink Chanel suits have bad connotations in the United States. I'll just hope for the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. Flippy skirts in raspberry might look too young for me. And pink Chanel suits have bad connotations in the United States. I'll just hope for the jacket.



Oh, didn't consider this darker color might be to special and I had no clue pink suits are [emoji135]‍♂️, actually I like the pink supermarket suit but missed it out!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Oh, didn't consider this darker color might be to special and I had no clue pink suits are [emoji135]‍♂️, actually I like the pink supermarket suit but missed it out!



Jackie was wearing a pink Chanel suit the day JFK was killed. I don't think I can look at a pink Chanel suit without thinking of that. Silly I know.

Here's how my outfit turned out today. DH's only comment: that's nice, you are wearing your pilgrim shoes for thanksgiving. [emoji849]


----------



## Genie27

I'm loving that Paris Rome suit on you all. And Ari, the raspberry outfit is gorgeous on you. 

Did someone say flippy raspberry dress? How cute would that look with the white Cuba jacket? 



ari said:


> Here is the skirt of the short raspberry jacket, it is nice cut but it is difficult to pull it off.
> The cardigan is very warm! The other day I was in my office and the heating was off, I didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529171


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Jackie was wearing a pink Chanel suit the day JFK was killed. I don't think I can look at a pink Chanel suit without thinking of that. Silly I know.
> 
> Here's how my outfit turned out today. DH's only comment: that's nice, you are wearing your pilgrim shoes for thanksgiving. [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3529263



Yes of course, dramatic moments and so much has happened since then.  I wasn't born yet. Most of that period's wardrobe could be worn equally nicely today. I must be retro..

Another perfect outfit today, you must get a lot of compliments at your job as well! Happy thanksgiving [emoji260]. We have to wait until X-mas for festivities.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes of course, dramatic moments and so much has happened since then.  I wasn't born yet. Most of that period's wardrobe could be worn equally nicely today. I must be retro..
> 
> Another perfect outfit today, you must get a lot of compliments at your job as well! Happy thanksgiving [emoji260]. We have to wait until X-mas for festivities.



Thank you.

Yes Jackie's wardrobe was timeless. One of the best dressed women ever. For the right pink suit I would get over my aversion. I wasn't born yet either but it's so much a part of our national identity. 

But I hear both you and Ari that a straight skirt and cropped jacket would be hard to pull off. I'm hoping because the skirt is sold out there will be a lot of leftover jackets at sale time.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Jackie was wearing a pink Chanel suit the day JFK was killed. I don't think I can look at a pink Chanel suit without thinking of that. Silly I know.
> 
> Here's how my outfit turned out today. DH's only comment: that's nice, you are wearing your pilgrim shoes for thanksgiving. [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3529263


Very stylish! Your DH has a great sense of humor . Are RV comfortable and true to size?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Very stylish! Your DH has a great sense of humor . Are RV comfortable and true to size?



Thank you. The roger vivier are super comfortable especially in suede. Regular leather and patent are comfortable too but the suede feel like comfy slippers. They tend to run a bit large.  I am almost always a 38 in shoes but take a 37.5 in RV.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The roger vivier are super comfortable especially in suede. Regular leather and patent are comfortable too but the suede feel like comfy slippers. They tend to run a bit large.  I am almost always a 38 in shoes but take a 37.5 in RV.


Thanks! Good to know. I need comfortable shoes for work. The heels are sensible too. I find suede easier to maintain than regular leather.


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I am the opposite - I wear heels to/from the office, and change to flats/low heels to run around at work. Those RVs look awesome, and suede would be so comfy all day.

This may seem like a dumb question, but do you ladies wear your jackets all day long in the office? Or mostly going to-from or to meetings? I don't work in a corporate environment to observe peers, but am trying to figure out what works for me when I do have to visit/fit in that environment.  

I got some use out of my jacket collection as outer wear this fall, but I can't wear them around the office - too hot and constriciting.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I am the opposite - I wear heels to/from the office, and change to flats/low heels to run around at work. Those RVs look awesome, and suede would be so comfy all day.
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but do you ladies wear your jackets all day long in the office? Or mostly going to-from or to meetings? I don't work in a corporate environment to observe peers, but am trying to figure out what works for me when I do have to visit/fit in that environment.
> 
> I got some use out of my jacket collection as outer wear this fall, but I can't wear them around the office - too hot and constriciting.



I live in a cold climate so I can wear my jackets indoors. If I get too warm I of course take it off and put it on the back of my chair. So I always try to make my outfits look ok and feel ok with or without the jacket. Another challenging piece of getting dressed in the morning. That's why I also try to mix up brands. I get too many looks and questions if I wear Chanel head to toe all day at the office. But they cost too much to just wear for an hour a day.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> PbP, I am the opposite - I wear heels to/from the office, and change to flats/low heels to run around at work. Those RVs look awesome, and suede would be so comfy all day.
> 
> This may seem like a dumb question, but do you ladies wear your jackets all day long in the office? Or mostly going to-from or to meetings? I don't work in a corporate environment to observe peers, but am trying to figure out what works for me when I do have to visit/fit in that environment.
> 
> I got some use out of my jacket collection as outer wear this fall, but I can't wear them around the office - too hot and constriciting.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I live in a cold climate so I can wear my jackets indoors. If I get too warm I of course take it off and put it on the back of my chair. So I always try to make my outfits look ok and feel ok with or without the jacket. Another challenging piece of getting dressed in the morning. That's why I also try to mix up brands. I get too many looks and questions if I wear Chanel head to toe all day at the office. But they cost too much to just wear for an hour a day.



I actually don't wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly sweater sets and cardigans with nice blouse. I put on a work coat when I arrive so really a jacket would be too hot and confining. I don't know if it's a blessing or curse that majority of my outfits are covered. Can make one very lazy.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I actually don't wear jackets or blazers to work, mostly sweater sets and cardigans with nice blouse. I put on a work coat when I arrive so really a jacket would be too hot and confining. I don't know if it's a blessing or curse that majority of my outfits are covered. Can make one very lazy.



Haha. I'm my specialty- oncology- I usually wear jackets but I keep a white coat handy for the days that I feel fat or don't like my outfit. Nice to have the coat to hide behind some days.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I must say I equally love it on you and it raises my spirits every time I wear it. It's so easy to pick a suit and it doesn't feel over or underdressed in any occasions.
> Not sure if there are discrepancies in length, could be. Sometimes it's the picture.





Pourquoipas said:


> The skirts pairs very well with the cardigan! It was a good move to pick the elaborate cardi and not the jacket. It offers you more styling options and softens the raspberry look. It's a very flattering color. I hope it comes back in shorter skirts in the future, this length is to difficult on me. Avenue Montaigne they had a flare dress in raspberry tweed I never saw elsewhere and I didn't have the opportunity to try. Still regretting it.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks wonderful with the cardigan on you. Great choices.
> 
> I'm not interested in the  matching suit at all. Just the jacket and only on sale. Fingers crossed.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari and pourquoipas you both look fabulous in your black suits. Sorry about the rain pourquoipas. I have my mother in laws old Burberry trench from the 1950s that still looks new and fits over suits like this. (As well as a more modern cut trench for other uses.) it's hard to find this fit but it's very useful for professional women who wear jackets.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Jackie was wearing a pink Chanel suit the day JFK was killed. I don't think I can look at a pink Chanel suit without thinking of that. Silly I know.
> 
> Here's how my outfit turned out today. DH's only comment: that's nice, you are wearing your pilgrim shoes for thanksgiving. [emoji849]
> 
> View attachment 3529263





Genie27 said:


> I'm loving that Paris Rome suit on you all. And Ari, the raspberry outfit is gorgeous on you.
> 
> Did someone say flippy raspberry dress? How cute would that look with the white Cuba jacket?



Thank you dear ladies!
PP I thought that the pink suits reminds you of " Ladies who lunch"[emoji38]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies!
> PP I thought that the pink suits reminds you of " Ladies who lunch"[emoji38]



Haha. I would gladly be a Lady who lunches if I didn't have to work... to pay for my Chanel [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. I'm my specialty- oncology- I usually wear jackets but I keep a white coat handy for the days that I feel fat or don't like my outfit. Nice to have the coat to hide behind some days.


Couldn't agree more about hiding behind a white coat. Functional, it is. Stylish, it is not 
Nice that you can wear your Chanel jackets at work. Polish, professional and powerful.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Couldn't agree more about hiding behind a white coat. Functional, it is. Stylish, it is not
> Nice that you can wear your Chanel jackets at work. Polish, professional and powerful.



When I like my outfit, no white coat and I keep the temperature low, so tweed is OK. Some elderly patients complain it's quite fresh and turn the radiators up. Kids prefer to see no white coat anyway. Over light summer dresses I use it more and long time ago to hide my pregnancy. I found a nice fitted shorter style that looks good. Probably a lab or nurse coat but much lighter. I'm lucky to be able to wear what I like and work in a clean specialty where the white coat is pure symbolism.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Thanks! Good to know. I need comfortable shoes for work. The heels are sensible too. I find suede easier to maintain than regular leather.



Very comfortable high quality shoes especially after the first days. If possible I choose patent leather. Low maintenance!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Very comfortable high quality shoes especially after the first days. If possible I choose patent leather. Low maintenance!


Thank you. I like the style and they look great on you ladies. Have to admit when I first saw them my thoughts were those of PbP's DH - pilgrim shoes


----------



## gracekelly

To change the subject slightly....what are the wardrobe choices for Thanksgiving?  Staying home and cooking?  Going out?  I am going out to dinner this year (will make the turkey for Christmas instead)  and a lot depends upon the weather here.  They are promising a warm day, so I am considering the navy blue airline jacket.  It it turns out to be cooler, I think one of my tweeds will be a good idea, but just have not decided which one it will be.

I used to know a man as a patient who had an elephants memory.  All it took was one time wearing the pilgrim shoes and he remembered them forever and mentioned them every six months when he came in for an exam.  Finally I told him that I had given them away because they hurt my feet and wouldn't you know, he added that to the recitation.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> To change the subject slightly....what are the wardrobe choices for Thanksgiving?  Staying home and cooking?  Going out?  I am going out to dinner this year (will make the turkey for Christmas instead)  and a lot depends upon the weather here.  They are promising a warm day, so I am considering the navy blue airline jacket.  It it turns out to be cooler, I think one of my tweeds will be a good idea, but just have not decided which one it will be.
> 
> I used to know a man as a patient who had an elephants memory.  All it took was one time wearing the pilgrim shoes and he remembered them forever and mentioned them every six months when he came in for an exam.  Finally I told him that I had given them away because they hurt my feet and wouldn't you know, he added that to the recitation.



I think you have the same kind of patients, they add some lightness to the job. Mine comment on every detail and I like this human touch. I'm not scaring them off I reckon. Life is serious enough and it's good to plunge into frivolity sometimes.
For thanksgiving wear whatever Chanel outfit you love on yourself that day. You can be sure to be well dressed!


----------



## rhm

gracekelly said:


> To change the subject slightly....what are the wardrobe choices for Thanksgiving?  Staying home and cooking?  Going out?  I am going out to dinner this year (will make the turkey for Christmas instead)  and a lot depends upon the weather here.  They are promising a warm day, so I am considering the navy blue airline jacket.  It it turns out to be cooler, I think one of my tweeds will be a good idea, but just have not decided which one it will be.
> 
> I used to know a man as a patient who had an elephants memory.  All it took was one time wearing the pilgrim shoes and he remembered them forever and mentioned them every six months when he came in for an exam.  Finally I told him that I had given them away because they hurt my feet and wouldn't you know, he added that to the recitation.



I will also be dining out for this year's TG because my husband's company is hosting a TG dinner for all the executives. But I will be letting my Chanel rtw a break as I've already purchased a Valentino dress to wear to the dinner. BUT! I will be carrying my Chanel caramel lambskin rectangular mini with light gold hdw. Gotta have some Chanel element for a night out right?


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> I will also be dining out for this year's TG because my husband's company is hosting a TG dinner for all the executives. But I will be letting my Chanel rtw a break as I've already purchased a Valentino dress to wear to the dinner. BUT! I will be carrying my Chanel caramel lambskin rectangular mini with light gold hdw. Gotta have some Chanel element for a night out right?



Sure this will be equally gorgeous. Valentino and a mini[emoji184]


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I will also be dining out for this year's TG because my husband's company is hosting a TG dinner for all the executives. But I will be letting my Chanel rtw a break as I've already purchased a Valentino dress to wear to the dinner. BUT! I will be carrying my Chanel caramel lambskin rectangular mini with light gold hdw. Gotta have some Chanel element for a night out right?



Sounds lovely all the way around. 

I'll be cooking so not wearing anything too fancy. I'm a messy cook.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I think you have the same kind of patients, they add some lightness to the job. Mine comment on every detail and I like this human touch. I'm not scaring them off I reckon. Life is serious enough and it's good to plunge into frivolity sometimes.
> For thanksgiving wear whatever Chanel outfit you love on yourself that day. You can be sure to be well dressed!


I had another guy who obsessed about my red patent Tod's loafers.  Your're right though, it does make things more fun.  


rhm said:


> I will also be dining out for this year's TG because my husband's company is hosting a TG dinner for all the executives. But I will be letting my Chanel rtw a break as I've already purchased a Valentino dress to wear to the dinner. BUT! I will be carrying my Chanel caramel lambskin rectangular mini with light gold hdw. Gotta have some Chanel element for a night out right?



Sounds like a wonderful ensemble!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds lovely all the way around.
> 
> I'll be cooking so not wearing anything too fancy. I'm a messy cook.



You and me both!  I always have to hurry up and change my clothes if having a dinner party.


----------



## Genie27

Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.

These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.


----------



## Genie27

I hope we get to see your festive Thanksgiving outfits, especially the Valentino! Happy cooking to those that enjoy it - I always felt the best part of Thanksgiving dinner was the amazing boozy gravy my brother made, and the desserts.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.
> 
> These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.



Yes, I see. Big difference. The long necklace makes the look! Great jacket and accessories.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.
> 
> These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.



Agree, much nicer with a long necklace. Amazing tweed!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.
> 
> These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.


Yes to the long necklace. It elongates your body. I think the belt will be an opposite effect, essentially cutting the body in half unless you wear a belt that dangles down but I think that may be too much wearing with Chanel necklace and brooch.This ensemble would also look fabulous with cream dress or slacks. Looks like there's some light shades in it.


----------



## Genie27

This is a closeup of the tweed. It really is very pretty. I don't expect it to last but oh well. 

Thanks for all the tips on how to put this outfit together - I've never worn the necklace long before so that was a great discovery.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> Sure this will be equally gorgeous. Valentino and a mini[emoji184]



I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3529703


----------



## LaenaLovely

Genie27 said:


> This is a closeup of the tweed. It really is very pretty. I don't expect it to last but oh well.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on how to put this outfit together - I've never worn the necklace long before so that was a great discovery.



Gorgeous!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Genie27 said:


> Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.
> 
> These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.



Love the long necklace.  Brings more attention to the jacket I think in a wonderful elongating way.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim.
> 
> View attachment 3529691


LOL. Men! The things they come up with. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529703



Beautiful dress. Beautiful couple.


----------



## gracekelly

LaenaLovely said:


> I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529703


LOL!  They would have put you in stocks for the sin of wearing fancy lace!  Very pretty picture.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Amazing what a long necklace did for this look...but I may strangle myself at my desk. With a short necklace I feel I need something shiny at the waist like a belt buckle.
> 
> These are not the same pants I showed before, but I can see that I would want to hem the Pucci long. I'm not a fan of the high wader look. And yes, the sleeves need to be shortened.



Another vote for the long necklace.  The tweed is very pretty and you could try pulling out the blue and finding a blouse that works with  this.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.

Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> LOL. Men! The things they come up with. Looks gorgeous.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful dress. Beautiful couple.



Thank you both!


----------



## EmileH

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!



Looking great! Enjoy!!


----------



## gracekelly

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!


Great outfit!  Blue and black looks so good!


----------



## Genie27

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!


Stunning! Enjoy your date night.


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!


Chanel and H make a winning combination. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!



Lovely, is this the cropped one that came out in so many colors years ago? I always admired that one!


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529703



You both look beautiful, blonde with Italian elegance[emoji126]smashing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking great! Enjoy!!





gracekelly said:


> Great outfit!  Blue and black looks so good!





Genie27 said:


> Stunning! Enjoy your date night.





Moirai said:


> Chanel and H make a winning combination. Have a wonderful time!





Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely, is this the cropped one that came out in so many colors years ago? I always admired that one!





Pourquoipas said:


> You both look beautiful, blonde with Italian elegance[emoji126]smashing!



Thank you all...making my day . Hope you are having healthy, happy and wonderful thanksgiving!  I'll try not to eat up a size 

Pourquoipas, it is from 2007 (a time before I had a DH and little boys reigning in my shopping   and is cropped.  I believe they also did it in other colors.


----------



## ari

Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> This is a closeup of the tweed. It really is very pretty. I don't expect it to last but oh well.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips on how to put this outfit together - I've never worn the necklace long before so that was a great discovery.



Very beautiful tweed! Love the colors!


----------



## ari

LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!



Gorgeous look LaenaLovely! Great color combination! The scarf and the B go so well! You look fantastic!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549



I think it looks very nice. It's perfect as a coat. You can wear it over a dress or skirt too. I loved so many of the brasserie dresses. I think that was my favorite season of all time. But some of the pieces were hard to wear. I regret not buying that dress that matches our jacket on sale and having the bodice cut off to make a skirt. The bodice made it impractical for me.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549


This dress is really lovely as a coat and fits you perfectly. The great thing about it is that you can wear simple pieces underneath and it will look fabulous. Love it!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it looks very nice. It's perfect as a coat. You can wear it over a dress or skirt too. I loved so many of the brasserie dresses. I think that was my favorite season of all time. But some of the pieces were hard to wear. I regret not buying that dress that matches our jacket on sale and having the bodice cut off to make a skirt. The bodice made it impractical for me.


I remember that dress. Didn't ari have the same one?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I remember that dress. Didn't ari have the same one?



She does. It looks fabulous on her. I loved the skirt but the bodice didn't look great on me and made it uncomfortable. It eventually went on sale 60% off. By then I was a little burnt out on the whole thing. I should have bought it, cut off the bodice and had a seamstress make a waistband. I bought a straight skirt which is nice but not the same. I troll eBay for the dress now. [emoji23]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She does. It looks fabulous on her. I loved the skirt but the bodice didn't look great on me and made it uncomfortable. It eventually went on sale 60% off. By then I was a little burnt out on the whole thing. I should have bought it, cut off the bodice and had a seamstress make a waistband. I bought a straight skirt which is nice but not the same. I troll eBay for the dress now. [emoji23]


That was a gorgeous dress. Haha, that has happened to me too. Once tried on a lovely maxi dress at Nordstrom but had to size down and SA found one left in company and offered to send it to me. I declined. Then of course I regretted it and searched websites for it to no avail. Still regret it to this day. On the other hand, I've bought stuff that I regret to this day


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549



Love it as a coat!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it looks very nice. It's perfect as a coat. You can wear it over a dress or skirt too. I loved so many of the brasserie dresses. I think that was my favorite season of all time. But some of the pieces were hard to wear. I regret not buying that dress that matches our jacket on sale and having the bodice cut off to make a skirt. The bodice made it impractical for me.


Thank you PP ! The Brassiere collection was gorgeous! I loved many dresses back then. But all of them were very warm to wear inside. 












Especially love this black and gold jacket.



Moirai said:


> This dress is really lovely as a coat and fits you perfectly. The great thing about it is that you can wear simple pieces underneath and it will look fabulous. Love it!


Thank you Moirai! 
I loved this 


This a dress from the same collection, for sure I can't wear a slip dress under it, but love it on her!


Moirai said:


> I remember that dress. Didn't ari have the same one?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> She does. It looks fabulous on her. I loved the skirt but the bodice didn't look great on me and made it uncomfortable. It eventually went on sale 60% off. By then I was a little burnt out on the whole thing. I should have bought it, cut off the bodice and had a seamstress make a waistband. I bought a straight skirt which is nice but not the same. I troll eBay for the dress now. [emoji23]


Yes, I do have this dress. It's ultimate Chanel look, but maybe I should have sized up, as the upper pard is hard as an Armour, I need DH to button me, the buttons are in the back, so special skills are needed[emoji13] 
But I can turn it to skirt after another dry cleaning experiment.


And with the jacket 




LaenaLovely said:


> Love it as a coat!



Thank you LaenaLovely!


----------



## Genie27

Wow, wow, wow, I am in love with everything in this whole post ^^^ @ari !

What dry cleaning experiment? I hate dry cleaning as it always shrinks my clothes, I think! 

I love the silhouettes on this collection- so sharp.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you PP ! The Brassiere collection was gorgeous! I loved many dresses back then. But all of them were very warm to wear inside.
> View attachment 3530693
> 
> View attachment 3530694
> 
> View attachment 3530695
> 
> View attachment 3530697
> 
> View attachment 3530698
> 
> View attachment 3530699
> 
> Especially love this black and gold jacket.
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai!
> I loved this
> View attachment 3530704
> 
> This a dress from the same collection, for sure I can't wear a slip dress under it, but love it on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have this dress. It's ultimate Chanel look, but maybe I should have sized up, as the upper pard is hard as an Armour, I need DH to button me, the buttons are in the back, so special skills are needed[emoji13]
> But I can turn it to skirt after another dry cleaning experiment.
> View attachment 3530707
> 
> And with the jacket
> View attachment 3530709
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely!


I love that coat with the lingerie dress too but also with something more conservative.
Your last mod pics are just beautiful. I'm in love with the jacket. You styled it once with light colored blouse and leather pants if I remembered correctly.


----------



## Genie27

If anyone here would like to help a girl out with non-C dressing, I just started a new thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...to-wear-and-accessorize.955930/#post-30835201

I need a little help with pulling a look together - I'm usually OK, but feel the details are always a bit off.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Wow, wow, wow, I am in love with everything in this whole post ^^^ @ari !
> 
> What dry cleaning experiment? I hate dry cleaning as it always shrinks my clothes, I think!
> 
> I love the silhouettes on this collection- so sharp.


I was half joking, as I gave the dress to be cleaned in an expensive hotel in Zürich after Chanel boutique there told me that they can't recommend dry cleaning services, and the white part of the dress came back grayish [emoji57]
Yes, all of my clothes come back shrank. 



Moirai said:


> I love that coat with the lingerie dress too but also with something more conservative.
> Your last mod pics are just beautiful. I'm in love with the jacket. You styled it once with light colored blouse and leather pants if I remembered correctly.



Provided that one has the right places to wear it with a slip is Ok but I can't think of any places to go dressed like that. 
The jacket is very beautiful, again it is a bit to sparkling, so it needs to be dressed down.
Now looking back I love this outfit 


Back then I was thinking who is going to wear these pants, now I wish I bought them with the cardigan! The belt looked cheap IRL. 
I have the pants from Paris Rome collection and still haven't worn them. They make me so fat!


----------



## ari

Does anybody have this jacket? I need to see the label, please!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP ! The Brassiere collection was gorgeous! I loved many dresses back then. But all of them were very warm to wear inside.
> View attachment 3530693
> 
> View attachment 3530694
> 
> View attachment 3530695
> 
> View attachment 3530697
> 
> View attachment 3530698
> 
> View attachment 3530699
> 
> Especially love this black and gold jacket.
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai!
> I loved this
> View attachment 3530704
> 
> This a dress from the same collection, for sure I can't wear a slip dress under it, but love it on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have this dress. It's ultimate Chanel look, but maybe I should have sized up, as the upper pard is hard as an Armour, I need DH to button me, the buttons are in the back, so special skills are needed[emoji13]
> But I can turn it to skirt after another dry cleaning experiment.
> View attachment 3530707
> 
> And with the jacket
> View attachment 3530709
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely!



Yes. This is fabulous. I obsessed over it. I just couldn't deal with the bodice. I even suggested to my SA that I might get it and remove the bodice and she looked at me like I was nuts. If anyone sees it listed for resale in a 40 or even 42 please alert me.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. This is fabulous. I obsessed over it. I just couldn't deal with the bodice. I even suggested to my SA that I might get it and remove the bodice and she looked at me like I was nuts. If anyone sees it listed for resale in a 40 or even 42 please alert me.



I would be told off because in Asia and over here, the SAs and tailors are soo careful about not changing it too much past M Lagerfeld's vision. Eg those recent oversized shoulder/ dropped seam jackets were huge on but no alterations to change it too much. Haha[emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I would be told off cos in Asia n over here the SAs n tailors soo careful about not changing it too much past M Lagerfeld's vision. Eg Those oversized shoulder/ dropped seam  jackets were huge on but no alterations to change it too much. Haha[emoji3]



I remember you saying something like that. Here they don't seem to care. The remade my cropped jacket for me to a completely different style. 

They just don't seem to get it when I try to tone down styles that I think are too over the top. I asked for a plain creme silk blouse to try with the Cuba cruise jacket and they asked why I would want to dress it down. Full runway looks rarely look good in real life. 

But I'm preaching to the choir. You dress so elegantly.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I remember you saying something like that. Here they don't seem to care. The remade my cropped jacket for me to a completely different style.
> 
> They just don't seem to get it when I try to tone down styles that I think are too over the top. I asked for a plain creme silk blouse to try with the Cuba cruise jacket and they asked why I would want to dress it down. Full runway looks rarely look good in real life.
> 
> But I'm preaching to the choir. You dress so elegantly.



I think you should be able to do whatever you like to suit you. Afterall it's not KL wearing the item! And we aren't all stick thin, 6 feet tall models. Esp me! But ok I do get what they are telling me. In the end it's money saved for me I guess haha! I do hope you find the dress, it might be an absolute smash after you alter.

Thanks so much for the compliment. I think maybe I need to vary my style a bit. I can only do minimalist things. Combining say patterns and colors are too much of a challenge. Maybe that's why it turns out 'elegant'!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I think you should be able to do whatever you like to suit you. Afterall its not KL wearing the item! And we aren't all stick thin, 6 feet tall models. Esp me! But ok I do get what they are telling me. In the end it's money saved for me I guess haha! I do hope you find the dress, it might be a absolute smash after you alter.
> 
> Thanks so much for the compliment. I think maybe I need to vary my style a bit. I can only do minimalist things. Combining say patterns and colors are too much of a challenge. Maybe that's why it turns out 'elegant'!



I think that's exactly why you look so elegant. You don't over do it.


----------



## Moirai

Ari, I think you posted this Chanel dress and cardigan recently. Just saw this as I was skimming through Travel + Leisure magazine.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549


I think is a very clever way to wear it!  Looks great!


----------



## gracekelly

Well it was still summer here for Thanksgiving.  72 at 4pm so I decided to give the airline jacket another wear.  Added the Chanel python bag to the picture.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Well it was still summer here for Thanksgiving.  72 at 4pm so I decided to give the airline jacket another wear.  Added the Chanel python bag to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530801



Great looks and one Chanel bag that's TDF! The blue is in the trim, perfect pairing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Ari, I think you posted this Chanel dress and cardigan recently. Just saw this as I was skimming through Travel + Leisure magazine.
> 
> View attachment 3530785



How I'd love to have a lifestyle that needs these clothes!


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Well it was still summer here for Thanksgiving.  72 at 4pm so I decided to give the airline jacket another wear.  Added the Chanel python bag to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530801


I was just typing the same as Pqp, haha. Love the outfit and accessories!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PP ! The Brassiere collection was gorgeous! I loved many dresses back then. But all of them were very warm to wear inside.
> View attachment 3530693
> 
> View attachment 3530694
> 
> View attachment 3530695
> 
> View attachment 3530697
> 
> View attachment 3530698
> 
> View attachment 3530699
> 
> Especially love this black and gold jacket.
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai!
> I loved this
> View attachment 3530704
> 
> This a dress from the same collection, for sure I can't wear a slip dress under it, but love it on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have this dress. It's ultimate Chanel look, but maybe I should have sized up, as the upper pard is hard as an Armour, I need DH to button me, the buttons are in the back, so special skills are needed[emoji13]
> But I can turn it to skirt after another dry cleaning experiment.
> View attachment 3530707
> 
> And with the jacket
> View attachment 3530709
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely!



The much criticized Brasserie collection as bourgeoise turns out to be my favorite next to Paris-Rome. It might be that bourgeoise fits my lifestyle but these pieces are perfection and you are a true brasserie model Ari! 
Who wants ultra modern looks when you can get retro with a twist?


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks and one Chanel bag that's TDF! The blue is in the trim, perfect pairing!


Thank you!  The bag is really a stunner and I had to have it 


Moirai said:


> I was just typing the same as Pqp, haha. Love the outfit and accessories!



Thanks Moirai!



Pourquoipas said:


> The much criticized Brasserie collection as bourgeoise turns out to be my favorite next to Paris-Rome. It might be that bourgeoise fits my lifestyle but these pieces are perfection and you are a true brasserie model Ari!
> Who wants ultra modern looks when you can get retro with a twist?



Seriously, this collection is more relevant than most of the others.  I am not waltzing down the streets of Havana with a coconut on my head, nor do I think it was in good taste for him to do a collection in a country deprived of essential consumer goods for many decades.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She does. It looks fabulous on her. I loved the skirt but the bodice didn't look great on me and made it uncomfortable. It eventually went on sale 60% off. By then I was a little burnt out on the whole thing. I should have bought it, cut off the bodice and had a seamstress make a waistband. I bought a straight skirt which is nice but not the same. I troll eBay for the dress now. [emoji23]



I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  The bag is really a stunner and I had to have it
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, this collection is more relevant than most of the others.  I am not waltzing down the streets of Havana with a coconut on my head, nor do I think it was in good taste for him to do a collection in a country deprived of essential consumer goods for many decades.



Just [emoji23] I had a vision of myself involving some coconuts. I was seriously looking at the palm tree [emoji267] pins and other pineapple [emoji531] stuff and ugly T shirts from this collection today but I could resist. I guess the Christmas pins at H&M I saw just before made me reconsider [emoji849]
The white cruise jacket will be a quite different challenge [emoji26]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530857


The jacket is fabulous on you. I'm envious . Just as envious of gracekelly's python bag.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530857



Looks fabulous on you. I have a similar black skirt that works just fine. But I'll still scoop up the dress if I ever see it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> The jacket is fabulous on you. I'm envious . Just as envious of gracekelly's python bag.



Thank you Moirai, envious always means going ahead and making your own desires come true. Most stuff I bought was inspired by ladies from TPF. So for all who read and still need to build their home or struggle to feed their kids please avoid or handle with care[emoji16]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks fabulous on you. I have a similar black skirt that works just fine. But I'll still scoop up the dress if I ever see it.



Right, interested in timeshare ?
Thank you for the[emoji254]. Your and Ari's post 's from a year ago and the pictures of the runway made me long for this jacket. How cheap life would be without the internet[emoji13]


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549



Funny you should mentioned it. I initially loved the look of the coat: the special collar and the girly ruffles around the sleeves...It felt like The Matrix meets Rococo  Really pretty and interesting. 
But you need to be about 180 cm or taller and size 34 to pull this look  off   It looked absolutely horrible on me


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, interested in timeshare ?
> Thank you for the[emoji254]. Your and Ari's post 's from a year ago and the pictures of the runway made me long for this jacket. How cheap life would be without the internet[emoji13]



So glad that you found it. It's a wonderful jacket and so flattering when worn.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> So glad that you found it. It's a wonderful jacket and so flattering when worn.



Agree. DH comments it makes me look like a nun. AMEN!
I might pair it with the Pelgrim shoes for the total look. 
But nevermind I'm [emoji7]


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you PP ! The Brassiere collection was gorgeous! I loved many dresses back then. But all of them were very warm to wear inside.
> View attachment 3530693
> 
> View attachment 3530694
> 
> View attachment 3530695
> 
> View attachment 3530697
> 
> View attachment 3530698
> 
> View attachment 3530699
> 
> Especially love this black and gold jacket.
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai!
> I loved this
> View attachment 3530704
> 
> This a dress from the same collection, for sure I can't wear a slip dress under it, but love it on her!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do have this dress. It's ultimate Chanel look, but maybe I should have sized up, as the upper pard is hard as an Armour, I need DH to button me, the buttons are in the back, so special skills are needed[emoji13]
> But I can turn it to skirt after another dry cleaning experiment.
> View attachment 3530707
> 
> And with the jacket
> View attachment 3530709
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you LaenaLovely!



Oh...such a gorgeous collection.  You wear the jacket and dress so well!  I love seeing all your fab mod shots!


----------



## LaenaLovely

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  The bag is really a stunner and I had to have it
> 
> 
> Thanks Moirai!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, this collection is more relevant than most of the others.  I am not waltzing down the streets of Havana with a coconut on my head, nor do I think it was in good taste for him to do a collection in a country deprived of essential consumer goods for many decades.



Truth to that, and especially bizarre/offensive that the Cuba prices seem extra high...strange juxtaposition with the inspiration.  Sadly, I'm drawn to color (and my DH would say "costumes") and the collection does speak to me, but it needs to tone down the Carmen Miranda styling a bit.


----------



## LaenaLovely

gracekelly said:


> Well it was still summer here for Thanksgiving.  72 at 4pm so I decided to give the airline jacket another wear.  Added the Chanel python bag to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530801



Perfection!  Love the jacket and accessories!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530857


This is really stunning and I have never seen it before.  Great match up with the skirt.


Pourquoipas said:


> Right, interested in timeshare ?
> Thank you for the[emoji254]. Your and Ari's post 's from a year ago and the pictures of the runway made me long for this jacket. How cheap life would be without the internet[emoji13]


Tell me about it.  This place is too enabling!  The internet late a night is a dangerous place.  Last night a great coupon came in from Saks and I was off and running!


Pourquoipas said:


> Agree. DH comments it makes me look like a nun. AMEN!
> I might pair it with the Pelgrim shoes for the total look.
> But nevermind I'm [emoji7]


But you would be a nun with great style!  Now which order would that be???  Ah yes, the Order of St. Karl of Vivier!



LaenaLovely said:


> Perfection!  Love the jacket and accessories!


Thanks Laena!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530857



This  looks really pretty on you. And the skirts fits the jacket very well.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!



And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!



Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season


----------



## Baglover121

LaenaLovely said:


> I'll be wearing my Valentino "pilgrim" dress which has become a joke in our household.  Way too dressy for in home dinner, but I now always wear it as our family inside joke.  I first wore it to a cocktail party and my DH said...you look like a high maintenance pilgrim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529703


You both look beautiful, not a pilgrim at all, 



LaenaLovely said:


> View attachment 3529811
> 
> 
> Mimi and grandpa watching the boys...date night for me and DH.  Not a new jacket like the fabulous ones I've seen you ladies post, but a favorite since it has one of my favorite colors.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all you stylish ladies!




Beautiful jacket


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549



The brassiere is one of the best collections in a very very long time, everything was just gorgeous,  but it's all so heavy, I couldn't get anything, our winters are not that cold.i remember Katlee  bought  the gold and black dress, and I was obsessed with , it was soldout in my size in Europe.


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Well it was still summer here for Thanksgiving.  72 at 4pm so I decided to give the airline jacket another wear.  Added the Chanel python bag to the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530801


 
Beautiful , love the bag too , this jacket is so versatile , I wear it all the time, 


Pourquoipas said:


> I got the jacket preowned these days so I tried to pair it with my skirts. I found a flare brocade jacquard skirt at Boss from this season that does the trick. You probably don't need the dress and you will find it when you stop looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530857



You must have a great consignment store in your town, that's a gorgeous find,


----------



## Baglover121

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332



What jacket ? [emoji23], I can't stop drooling over  that beautiful croc B! 

When I tried the White jacket , I tried it in 38 and 40, and the 40 looked better, I'm either 36 or 38!, it's not you love, it's Chane's  crazy sizings, 
It really looks great on you, enjoy wearing it


----------



## EmileH

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332



Congratulations! This looks fabulous on you. The size looks perfect.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This is really stunning and I have never seen it before.  Great match up with the skirt.
> 
> Tell me about it.  This place is too enabling!  The internet late a night is a dangerous place.  Last night a great coupon came in from Saks and I was off and running!
> 
> But you would be a nun with great style!  Now which order would that be???  Ah yes, the Order of St. Karl of Vivier!
> 
> 
> Thanks Laena!





MaryAndDogs said:


> This  looks really pretty on you. And the skirts fits the jacket very well.





Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful , love the bag too , this jacket is so versatile , I wear it all the time,
> 
> 
> You must have a great consignment store in your town, that's a gorgeous find,



Thank you ladies! Most of my finds come from www. I'd love to shop in big cities looking out for hidden gems but I simply run short of time.


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332



Lovely jackets and great fits, both 'old' and new. Enjoy!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> The brassiere is one of the best collections in a very very long time, everything was just gorgeous,  but it's all so heavy, I couldn't get anything, our winters are not that cold.i remember Katlee  bought  the gold and black dress, and I was obsessed with , it was soldout in my size in Europe.



Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.



You have the most beautiful collection!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.



That looks really well on you! I love all the gold details on it!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.



OMG! Yessss! It looks incredible on you, I dithered for so long, and by the time I saw it here it was SO, I sometimes wish I lived in Austria or Switzerland where they have proper heavy winters, [emoji4]
I sometimes search for Chanel RTW on 1stdibs but I find the prices so high, 
We used to have a great consignment store in my city, but because they charge a lot for commission, people are either selling there high end stuff on eBay  or VC  instead,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have the most beautiful collection!



Thank you, the hunt is part of the fun. Strangely I prefer that gratification to a session with the SA. Nuts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> That looks really well on you! I love all the gold details on it!





Baglover121 said:


> OMG! Yessss! It looks incredible on you, I dithered for so long, and by the time I saw it here it was SO, I sometimes wish I lived in Austria or Switzerland where they have proper heavy winters, [emoji4]
> I sometimes search for Chanel RTW on 1stdibs but I find the prices so high,
> We used to have a great consignment store in my city, but because they charge a lot for commission, people are either selling there high end stuff on eBay  or VC  instead,



Thank you Maryand[emoji190][emoji190] and Baglover121.
Yes you lose 30% but better than nothing I guess..


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.


Gorgeous! This and the last jacket you posted are amazing finds. I'm sure many have been well taken care of by previous owners that they are still in great condition.


----------



## Moirai

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332


Love these jackets on you. Your B is the ultimate dream bag, wow!


----------



## Moirai

Ladies, when you take your Chanel jackets to the cleaners, do you give special instructions? Many of the tweeds seem to need special care to prevent snagging and damage to buttons.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Ladies, when you take your Chanel jackets to the cleaners, do you give special instructions? Many of the tweeds seem to need special care to prevent snagging and damage to buttons.



I take them to a premium dry cleaner and they cover the buttons. I always mention that it's a special piece for me. So far so good.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Moirai said:


> Ladies, when you take your Chanel jackets to the cleaners, do you give special instructions? Many of the tweeds seem to need special care to prevent snagging and damage to buttons.



Interesting question. They told me at the local Chanel store that they would remove and put the buttons on again after the cleaning. They are just super nice and friendly here in Frankfurt.
But I am very sceptical as far as the dry cleaning goes...In fact, it's part of the reason I told my DH recently that I won't be getting any more designer clothing. I've already got so many pieces ruined 
My friend slways says that she travels to the US with a suitcase full of dry cleaning  Seems like a major issue here in Germany 
My Jill Sander dress got totally ruined  Dry cleaning changed the texture of the fabric  The crispy white and black Gucci dress came back in dirty gray and black... An absoluetely gorgeous, special dress  by Kenzo came back two size smaller...I could go on and on  Very dissapointing 
I thought I would enjoy these pieces for a while...So I just can't do it anymore. Gonna stick to t-shirts and jeans in the future  Wear a 3000 eur dress once and then throw it away?  Nope. Not gonna do that anymore. Of course, only after this , very special,  last Chanel jacket and dress


----------



## EmileH

Holly cleaners in the Boston area will clean by hand- either a spot cleaning or full cleaning depending on what is needed. If needed they detach and reattach the buttons. I bring all of my nicer items to them for cleaning and have had good luck.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Baglover121 said:


> What jacket ? [emoji23], I can't stop drooling over  that beautiful croc B!
> 
> When I tried the White jacket , I tried it in 38 and 40, and the 40 looked better, I'm either 36 or 38!, it's not you love, it's Chane's  crazy sizings,
> It really looks great on you, enjoy wearing it



Oh, you're so funny!  But  I feel the same way  - can't stop looking at it That croc bag was a complete surprise and is proving lots of fun to wear. 

With Chanel I just never know. I go from 38 to 44. Talk about major anxiety triggers here...  One day just size 40 and thinking I need to cut down on that delicious cappellini al pesto with parmesan, which my DH loves to cook, the next moment I am size 44 and thinking boot camp for Christmas


----------



## Moirai

MaryAndDogs said:


> Interesting question. They told me at the local Chanel store that they would remove and put the buttons on again after the cleaning. They are just super nice and friendly here in Frankfurt.
> But I am very sceptical as far as the dry cleaning goes...In fact, it's part of the reason I told my DH recently that I won't be getting any more designer clothing. I've already got so many pieces ruined
> My friend slways says that she travels to the US with a suitcase full of dry cleaning  Seems like a major issue here in Germany
> My Jill Sander dress got totally ruined  Dry cleaning changed the texture of the fabric  The crispy white and black Gucci dress came back in dirty gray and black... An absoluetely gorgeous, special dress  by Kenzo came back two size smaller...I could go on and on  Very dissapointing
> I thought I would enjoy these pieces for a while...So I just can't do it anymore. Gonna stick to t-shirts and jeans in the future  Wear a 3000 eur dress once and then throw it away?  Nope. Not gonna do that anymore. Of course, only after this on, very special,  last Chanel jacket and dress


I'm sorry to hear about these beautiful clothes being ruined. I have had good luck so far but recently have started to hand wash some silk items that are supposed to be dry cleaned and they have been fine. I hand wash my silk scarves too including H, don't trust the cleaners with the hem. But I would definitely need to use dry cleaning service for Chanel jackets.


----------



## Genie27

Mary, your C jackets are gorgeous and that croc *B* {swoon} 

Pqp, I love your collection too! It looks awesome on you. 

Dry cleaning - I try to avoid it as much as possible as they shrink, smell funny or feel crispy. Even my wool coats never feel as good after DC. I hand wash or delicate-machine-wash wool-blend pants and silk tops, if I've bought them on sale or they're old. After the first hand wash I've found if it survived, it can go on delicate in the machine. Never ever in the dryer, but they seem to be ok in the washer, and hung to dry. 

I always dry clean my jackets and overcoats though. My local cleaner always wraps any metal buttons and embellishments - it costs extra but it's worth it.


----------



## LaenaLovely

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332



Omg!  You look fab all around!  Love your casual chanel look...and oh that croc B.  Faint!


----------



## gracekelly

Yes wrapping the buttons or removal are the only things to do to insure that they remain beautiful.   I had a discussion years ago with a patient who owned and ran his own dry cleaning store and his position was that the shrinkage and/or problems that occurred with garment was due to the fabric itself.  Of course this explanation got him off the hook, but his point was taken and I might expect that from a less expensive garment, but with expensive clothing I would find that rather disappointing.  The agitation of the cleaning machine doesn't help either.  Re the garments that were white and discolored, his explanation for that was that most of the time it happened because the dry cleaning solution had not been changed out and that it was the fault of the dry cleaner.  The bottom line is to find a dry cleaner who is used to taking care of high end clothing.  Their charges may be higher, but worth it in the end.  

Like *Moirai *and *Genie, *I try to wash or spot as much as possible myself and have found that many things that have the dry clean only tag are perfectly washable at home.


----------



## gracekelly

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332


Congrats on the jacket and it fits you very well!


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Does this work? The brassiere dress worn as a coat. The dress is beautiful, but too warm and too shiny and I have hard time wearing it. It can't be used for special occasions as too warm, for work is too shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530549



Yes!  Looks great


----------



## LaenaLovely

Re: the drycleaning /washing.

Below is a link on how to wash (eek) your chanel jacket yourself.  I'm probably too afraid and have an excellent dry cleaner here in boston, but my friend swears by this method.  her main critique is that it sure eats up a lot of time (or money as to pay for a live in laundress)![emoji51][emoji23]

http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpress/2011/01/10/washing-couture-with-lindsey/


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> Re: the drycleaning /washing.
> 
> Below is a link on how to wash (eek) your chanel jacket yourself.  I'm probably too afraid and have an excellent dry cleaner here in boston, but my friend swears by this method.  her main critique is that it sure eats up a lot of time (or money as to pay for a live in laundress)![emoji51][emoji23]
> 
> http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpress/2011/01/10/washing-couture-with-lindsey/


Thanks for this info. Interesting to see Chanel washed in the home. I like their products and use Delicate Wash for my silks and Wool and Cashmere Shampoo for my wool items.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



Great looks! I love mine too, it's gone for a shave it was a mess already. I guess it isn't made for everyday wear[emoji80] but more to be contemplated. Or I'll have to walk around like this [emoji134]. My skirt keeps up well though.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks! I love mine too, it's gone for a shave it was a mess already. I guess it isn't made for everyday wear[emoji80] but more to be contemplated. Or I'll have to walk around like this [emoji134]. My skirt keeps up well though.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23], I had an hour of shaving of my jacket and 4 cardigans yesterday. The skirt is fine[emoji848]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



Great look ailoveresale! Is this a denim top?


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Thanks for this info. Interesting to see Chanel washed in the home. I like their products and use Delicate Wash for my silks and Wool and Cashmere Shampoo for my wool items.



I've been tempted to try washing some of my jackets. Have to find supplier of Laundress in Europe. They used to sell it here, but the shop disappeared.


----------



## ari

MaryAndDogs said:


> Went to pick up a new jacket from tailoring and  it was so mild enough to wear my other Chanel jacket Alway enjoy it!
> View attachment 3531329
> 
> 
> And this was inside  Looks way better in real life than on this picture. I totally love it!
> View attachment 3531331
> 
> 
> Either I've had too much pasta and cheese recently, or this jacket runs very, very small.  I had to go one size bigger than what I normally wear. Maybe Chanel is trying to tell us something before the holiday season
> View attachment 3531332



Wow! The B is fantastic! Love both jackets on you!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.



PQP love it love it love it!


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually worn as a dress it's not excessively warm. I found this one as well a couple of weeks ago and I really love it. Even DH likes it so I wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531382
> 
> I suppose it's a different story if you try these winter clothes when they are fresh in boutique. It happened to me with the Paris-Rome sets. I almost dropped the idea to buy them, they seemed horribly warm. Now we're still 10 celsius and I'm glad to wear my tweeds.



I really really like how this one looks on you! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hermesBB

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



Looking good ailoveresale!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I've been tempted to try washing some of my jackets. Have to find supplier of Laundress in Europe. They used to sell it here, but the shop disappeared.



They are available at net-a- porter 
And selfridges in London sells them too


----------



## Hed Kandi

ari said:


> I've been tempted to try washing some of my jackets. Have to find supplier of Laundress in Europe. They used to sell it here, but the shop disappeared.



Amazon stocks them both .com and co.uk


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



Looks great on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> They are available at net-a- porter
> And selfridges in London sells them too



Thank you! I was recommended cashmere soap at Bompard before, will try this for sure. I've cold machine washed a C vintage jacket before it went all well but it feels really scary!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PQP love it love it love it!





hermesBB said:


> I really really like how this one looks on you! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you ladies. I love to wear it, so easy and comfortable. I found some sturdy fantasy beige gold hosiery. Also bearable, no way I'd go with bare legs now[emoji943][emoji300]️


----------



## luckylove

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



Looks beautiful on you! Do you find the Paris Rome jacket keeps you warm enough (without an overcoat) when the temperature is in the 40"s? I want to be able to wear mine when the temperature dips down, but I haven't mastered how to do this if additional outerwear is required. Upper 40's isn't too cold, but below that might be a challenge for me to style this. Best wishes!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Do you find the Paris Rome jacket keeps you warm enough (without an overcoat) when the temperature is in the 40"s? I want to be able to wear mine when the temperature dips down, but I haven't mastered how to do this if additional outerwear is required. Upper 40's isn't too cold, but below that might be a challenge for me to style this. Best wishes!



Hi: I have mastered this. Layer a warmer top like a featherweight cashmere tee under it and add a cashmere shawl. That keeps me warm enough on most days. I probably wouldn't want to wear it without an overcoat if I was going to be outside for an extended period but it's ok for normal days.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi: I have mastered this. Layer a warmer top like a featherweight cashmere tee under it and add a cashmere shawl. That keeps me warm enough on most days. I probably wouldn't want to wear it without an overcoat if I was going to be outside for an extended period but it's ok for normal days.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup for your advice and styling tips! May I ask what style coat you feel might work on those extra cold days? My fur works beautifully, but I don't find it appropriate for all situations. Apart from that, my other coats feel off somehow. Maybe it is time to do a little outerwear shopping!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi: I have mastered this. Layer a warmer top like a featherweight cashmere tee under it and add a cashmere shawl. That keeps me warm enough on most days. I probably wouldn't want to wear it without an overcoat if I was going to be outside for an extended period but it's ok for normal days.





luckylove said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup for your advice and styling tips! May I ask what style coat you feel might work on those extra cold days? My fur works beautifully, but I don't find it appropriate for all situations. Apart from that, my other coats feel off somehow. Maybe it is time to do a little outerwear shopping!


I'm interested to know too. I've been looking at Max Mara cashmere coats recently. Anyone has that or their wool ones?


----------



## LaenaLovely

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030



This jacket really is such a winner!  I love the blue under it as well.


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup for your advice and styling tips! May I ask what style coat you feel might work on those extra cold days? My fur works beautifully, but I don't find it appropriate for all situations. Apart from that, my other coats feel off somehow. Maybe it is time to do a little outerwear shopping!



Haha I live in New England so I'm a cold weather expert. I have two that work: my mother in law's vintage Burberry trench from the 1950s which I had tailored a bit fits over a jacket. I also bought a maxmara wrap coat last year that works beautifully. In the past few years there has been a trend for oversized looking coats which might work. I prefer something more tailored or belted. If you find something that works please report back. I can always use another coat.


----------



## Moirai

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris Rome LBJ tonight - it's in the upper 40s and I'm loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3532030


Beautiful. Love the subtle details. This was the one that got away from me. This and the gold version were the only ones that really tempted me in recent collections.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I'm interested to know too. I've been looking at Max Mara cashmere coats recently. Anyone has that or their wool ones?



Yes, see above. I have the maxmara classic wrap in navy. Perfect to wear over jackets.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, see above. I have the maxmara classic wrap in navy. Perfect to wear over jackets.


Is it lined and belted? Curious how they hold up and if they are true to size.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha I live in New England so I'm a cold weather expert. I have two that work: my mother in law's vintage Burberry trench from the 1950s which I had tailored a bit fits over a jacket. I also bought a maxmara wrap coat last year that works beautifully. In the past few years there has been a trend for oversized looking coats which might work. I prefer something more tailored or belted. If you find something that works please report back. I can always use another coat.



I think I feel a new quest coming on!  I will keep you posted!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Is it lined and belted? Curious how they hold up and if they are true to size.



Yes. It's their very classic style which is lined and belted. It seems to be holding up very well. The fabric is incredibly lush. And the camel hair is warm without being heavy. I think they are pretty true to size. I'm a 40 European and a 6 US. It needed minor alterations which were a bit of a hassle. My local maxmara store could not handle it. I had it done in New York. They don't sell navy in the US by the way. Only black or camel.


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks! I love mine too, it's gone for a shave it was a mess already. I guess it isn't made for everyday wear[emoji80] but more to be contemplated. Or I'll have to walk around like this [emoji134]. My skirt keeps up well though.


Hahaha. Who shaves it? Cleaners or Chanel?



Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you! I was recommended cashmere soap at Bompard before, will try this for sure. I've cold machine washed a C vintage jacket before it went all well but it feels really scary!


You are brave! Good to know someone tried it successfully. One of my problems in washing any jackets at home is getting the fabric to be somewhat crisp again. May give laundress stiffening spray a try.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. It's their very classic style which is lined and belted. It seems to be holding up very well. The fabric is incredibly lush. And the camel hair is warm without being heavy. I think they are pretty true to size. I'm a 40 European and a 6 US. It needed minor alterations which were a bit of a hassle. My local maxmara store could not handle it. I had it done in New York. They don't sell navy in the US by the way. Only black or camel.


Thanks. I'm interested in camel one. Please post pic when you wear it. The store I was at only have a camel color one in 2 sizes larger. It was way too big on me, looked like a bathrobe. But so soft and light. I have Burberry wool coat which I love but it feels heavy compared to maxmara and definitely more fitted so not great to wear over any jackets. I think something like maxmara is perfect over Chanel.


----------



## luckylove

Moirai said:


> Thanks. I'm interested in camel one. Please post pic when you wear it. The store I was at only have a camel color one in 2 sizes larger. It was way too big on me, looked like a bathrobe. But so soft and light. I have Burberry wool coat which I love but it feels heavy compared to maxmara and definitely more fitted so not great to wear over any jackets. I think something like maxmara is perfect over Chanel.



I had the same experience with my burberry coats... they just don't seem to work with a jacket underneath. Max Mara does sound like a great idea!


----------



## EmileH

Will do. If you are traveling, they are half the price in Europe by the way. My local maxmara tried to shorten it for me and butchered it. I had to send it to New York to have it properly done. So do keep that in mind.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Will do. If you are traveling, they are half the price in Europe by the way. My local maxmara tried to shorten it for me and butchered it. I had to send it to New York to have it properly done. So do keep that in mind.


Thanks! No time to go to Europe anytime soon, sigh. Maybe I'll wait and see if any goes on sale.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Hahaha. Who shaves it? Cleaners or Chanel?
> 
> 
> You are brave! Good to know someone tried it successfully. One of my problems in washing any jackets at home is getting the fabric to be somewhat crisp again. May give laundress stiffening spray a try.



Chanel's seamstress. 
I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with the belt.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's seamstress.
> I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the belt.



Thank you for posting your photo. It's far better than I could manage. Mine is the same but without the fur collar. 

Morai, I don't think they ever put the classic style on sale. You should try one of the department stores during a gift card promotion. I'm all for saving where you can. Just be careful about the alterations.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

LaenaLovely said:


> Re: the drycleaning /washing.
> 
> Below is a link on how to wash (eek) your chanel jacket yourself.  I'm probably too afraid and have an excellent dry cleaner here in boston, but my friend swears by this method.  her main critique is that it sure eats up a lot of time (or money as to pay for a live in laundress)![emoji51][emoji23]
> 
> http://blog.thelaundress.com/wordpress/2011/01/10/washing-couture-with-lindsey/



Laena, 

Thank you soo much for this post! I am really tempted to try this method. Whenever I let anything dry cleaned around here I never know what's gonna cone back...  Perhaps it's better if at least I ruin my clothes myself (Hope not!)


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's seamstress.
> I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the belt.



Absolutely love that style and look! Also, you've got a slimm enough body (and a waist! ) to pull it off  It looks amazigly pretty and elegant on you! 
I personally just adore the 1920s look and  silhouette but my body is naturally more of a...Dolce Gabana on a diet of French Fries, blue cheese dressing and tacos
This is of course not beig helped in any way by my usual diet of French fries, blue cheese dressing and tacos...


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for that link, Laena. I will order the Laundress products - I have an old Akris cashmere coat that I will test in the wash, after an even rattier BR jacket. Will report back in a couple of weeks how they fare.


----------



## EmileH

I would be so afraid to wash a jacket. I have under the laundress to gentle spot clean my jacket, but that's all. I really wouldn't want to do anything more than that. You ladies are brave.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for that link, Laena. I will order the Laundress products - I have an old Akris cashmere coat that I will test in the wash, after an even rattier BR jacket. Will report back in a couple of weeks how they fare.



Don't try a whole coat! Impossible. The tumbling will ruin it IMO. Cashmere I would only wash small and unstructured pieces. Jackets only if old and with a reasonable amount of synthetic fibers or cotton.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  ❤️
I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...

Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
















Going formal 
(It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )





Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  [emoji173]️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!



Love the jacket and dress on you. Tried both on this week and now I lose sleep on the jacket anyway. Decisions...it's a dream-piece of detailed couture art.
I preferred to downsize the jacket to make it a little more fitted than boxy. The plaid style lining and trim are gorgeous. The tweed is woven Lesage so fragile again. The jacket hits my waistbone so it didn't feel to shrunken on. The only thing is how to pair it as I don't wear jeans and mostly like dresses. The arms a bit to long as often. I guess a T and a flare skirt.
This or wait for SS17 suits?!
The rest of the cruise in boutique wasn't for me. Money saved.


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> Absolutely love that style and look! Also, you've got a slimm enough body (and a waist! ) to pull it off  It looks amazigly pretty and elegant on you!
> I personally just adore the 1920s look and  silhouette but my body is naturally more of a...Dolce Gabana on a diet of French Fries, blue cheese dressing and tacos
> This is of course not beig helped in any way by my usual diet of French fries, blue cheese dressing and tacos...



Honestly it's the dress that's flattering it makes the right things..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Yes no or maybe..
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's seamstress.
> I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the belt.


I love this! The fur makes it really luxe.


----------



## Moirai

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  ❤️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!


You look fabulous. The jacket is stunning. Thanks for posting details of it.


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong


I think it looks gorgeous on you  . It depends on how much you love it and where it is on your "want" list  . Definitely a one of a kind jacket.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong



Definately a yes!  Do you have any more pics? I'd live to see them!
You're so skinny! This jacket's gonna look amazing on you!  I mean it. I wish I had your frame...The sleeves are too long on you but the rest...pretty stunning! And it is just such a unique piece. Very special.

They have shortened the sleeves for me. iI also asked them to relax the fit as I am 42 size plus woman and I like a bit if room about me   Also, please remember that Chanel always stood for freedom of movement. She also thought that every outfit needed enough space for a "secret box". No space for it? Well, than the fit is too tight


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's seamstress.
> I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the belt.



This is a gorgeous look on you! Thank you for posting! It is great inspiration. I wonder if I can pull of this look... I am busty, but short waisted and I am always nervous to cut myself in half vertically. I am going to give it a try... it's really lovely on you!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong



I think it looks incredible on you. I like it better with dresses than pants. It doesn't look too short on you. It just depends if you love it enough to make the investment


----------



## EmileH

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  [emoji173]️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!



It looks incredible on you. I especially like it with the dress.


----------



## luckylove

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  ❤️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!



Seeing all of your beautiful photos is definitely making me second guess my decision to pass on this jacket!! It looks incredible on you! I may be kicking myself....


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong



It looks like a great fit for you! I think it is beautiful and I can't articulate why I decided to pass on it... I don't know if I made the right decision. Maybe on me, I didn't love it enough to splurge??? I don't even know myself....  Good luck deciding!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

luckylove said:


> It looks like a great fit for you! I think it is beautiful and I can't articulate why I decided to pass on it... I don't know if I made the right decision. Maybe on me, I didn't love it enough to splurge??? I don't even know myself....  Good luck deciding!!



I think I have the same dilemma. The price of a whole suit SS17 might be less than this stand alone piece. Plus I was a bit surprised this fabric is a bit bobbly.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pourquoipas said:


> I think I have the same dilemma. The price of a whole suit SS17 might be less than this stand alone piece. Plus I was a bit surprised this fabric is a bit bobbly.



I think the point of Lesage tweed is to look a bit unfinished, isn't it? Once they have even woven a piece of concrete  into it...Very unfinished  

I personally love all the different threads and materials in the fabric but I agree that it is not the easiest piece to wear. Just thinking about cleaning it, gives me a minor heart attack...

Well, if looks are any argument, it looked extremally pretty on you   Your entire frame and shoulders are much more suited for it than in my case. But what can I do? I just love the workmanship and details behind it  Coudn't resist it  

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Pourquoipas

MaryAndDogs said:


> I think the point of Lesage tweed is to look a bit unfinished, isn't it? Once they have even woven a piece of concrete  into it...Very unfinished
> 
> I personally love all the different threads and materials in the fabric but I agree that it is not the easiest piece to wear. Just thinking about cleaning it, gives me a minor heart attack...
> 
> Well, if looks are any argument, it looked extremally pretty on you   Your entire frame and shoulders are much more suited for it than in my case. But what can I do? I just love the workmanship and details behind it  Coudn't resist it
> 
> Good luck deciding!



It looks equally good on you, especially with the dress. Might be that I'm a sucker for jeans. 
In boutique there were already some threads coming lose. It would be another high maintenance item[emoji848]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks! I love mine too, it's gone for a shave it was a mess already. I guess it isn't made for everyday wear[emoji80] but more to be contemplated. Or I'll have to walk around like this [emoji134]. My skirt keeps up well though.



Thank you! Haha yes I've found the same thing - it gets fuzzy so quickly! I've worn the skirt once and it seemed to hold up better but I'm reluctant to mess it up.



ari said:


> Great look ailoveresale! Is this a denim top?



Thank you! It's actually a scuba-type material. Structured and warm!



hermesBB said:


> Looking good ailoveresale!


Thank you! [emoji5]



luckylove said:


> Looks beautiful on you! Do you find the Paris Rome jacket keeps you warm enough (without an overcoat) when the temperature is in the 40"s? I want to be able to wear mine when the temperature dips down, but I haven't mastered how to do this if additional outerwear is required. Upper 40's isn't too cold, but below that might be a challenge for me to style this. Best wishes!



Thank you! To be honest, I was barely outside so i can't tell you whether I would have been comfortable for a long time. If layered with a long sleeved cashmere sweater I think it would be warm enough to be comfortable in the 50s, I've definitely done that. [emoji1360]



LaenaLovely said:


> This jacket really is such a winner!  I love the blue under it as well.



Thank you! [emoji5]



Moirai said:


> Beautiful. Love the subtle details. This was the one that got away from me. This and the gold version were the only ones that really tempted me in recent collections.



Thank you! I was debating whether or not to get it and now I'm glad I did. I'm sure some will start popping up in the secondhand market in the next year...


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong



It's a yes from me,looks incredible, it fits you beautifully. 

But I think you are in a bit of dilemma, you are having trouble matching the jacket with other items in your closet, which might lead you to buy more stuff, technically you will spend more on top of the steep price tag of the jacket,I haven't checked if prices for the SS17 are out yet, you can compare and see if it's worth 
buying this jacket or holding off for later?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> It's a yes from me,looks incredible, it fits you beautifully.
> 
> But I think you are in a bit of dilemma, you are having trouble matching the jacket with other items in your closet, which might lead you to buy more stuff, technically you will spend more on top of the steep price tag of the jacket,I haven't checked if prices for the SS17 are out yet, you can compare and see if it's worth
> buying this jacket or holding off for later?



Agree, I didn't get any price info about the SS17    white or black suits yet. But to find a nice monochromatic dress for the jacket isn't so complicated or even expensive. I might even find it in my closet. It's more that it would be bricolage like the french said. Life is easier for me with a ready-to-wear option. The SA had absolutely nothing in boutique to match the jacket. The T looked awful on me. Not to speak of the jeans I only eyed from far..


----------



## ailoveresale

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  [emoji173]️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!



Love it on you! Like that it works with the jeans and the dress.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Agree, I didn't get any price info about the SS17    white or black suits yet. But to find a nice monochromatic dress for the jacket isn't so complicated or even expensive. I might even find it in my closet. It's more that it would be bricolage like the french said. Life is easier for me with a ready-to-wear option. The SA had absolutely nothing in boutique to match the jacket. The T looked awful on me. Not to speak of the jeans I only eyed from far..



Seeing your style from this thread, I feel like SS17 might be more "suited" for you (pun intended). [emoji6]. Personally that's what I'm going to hold out for!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Well, don't overthink it  If it doesn't feel right, it's just not right. 

At the boutique here, two ladies were going on a war path over this jacket while I was there  but everybody likes different things. 

The fabric on this jacket is absolutely stunning! I wish I knew how to mix linen, silk and tulle like that   What a lovely joke on our ideas of "uniforn" and "perfect" and "finished", don't you think? 

It's a very special piece of clothing. I find it absolutely amazing. It is very light, just perfect for Spring. At the same time it's got that special weight of the haute couture x-large chain and "real" fabric.... I also love the  the effect of the "cut down the middle" buttons. Not to even mention the gorgeous hand-woven bordure. It's got amazung elemets of all the tropical, "Cuban" colors. So cool!  Blue see, hot pink parrot feathers and many others. I really enjoy wearing it...Edpecially around here - our next sunny hour is scheduled for April 1st, 2017.


----------



## periogirl28

Moirai said:


> I'm interested to know too. I've been looking at Max Mara cashmere coats recently. Anyone has that or their wool ones?



I have 2 wool and 1 cashmere Max Maras.  I love them and have gotten compliments from total strangers about them. No regrets!


----------



## Moirai

periogirl28 said:


> I have 2 wool and 1 cashmere Max Maras.  I love them and have gotten compliments from total strangers about them. No regrets!


Thanks! I'm leaning towards a cashmere one since I have other wool coats. Would love to see pics when you wear with your Chanel. I'm sure you look fabulous in them.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Seeing your style from this thread, I feel like SS17 might be more "suited" for you (pun intended). [emoji6]. Personally that's what I'm going to hold out for!



Curious, no idea how this will turn out. DH says i don't need a stand alone jacket especially if I have to think long to know how to wear it in the end[emoji849][emoji848]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Curious, no idea how this will turn out. DH says i don't need a stand alone jacket especially if I have to think long to know how to wear it in the end[emoji849][emoji848]


This is something that I am trying to get away from i.e. purchasing something that requires another purchase!  That is not cost effective.    If you have to think long and hard about it, it isn't for you either.


----------



## gracekelly

MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  ❤️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!



This looks nice on you Mary.  I am wondering how they made it larger for you.  That looks like a difficult thing to do given all the seams and stitching. 

Funny that in CA, we yearn for some cool weather and cloudy days


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This is something that I am trying to get away from i.e. purchasing something that requires another purchase!  That is not cost effective.    If you have to think long and hard about it, it isn't for you either.



You're probably right about this cruise jacket. Never say you yearn for bad weather, please!! It's awful here, I live inside 99% of time even if there a people saying there is no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothes.. really not to be done. If I'd be a bear [emoji199] i would be in my cave already until spring..


----------



## shoppermomof4

Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing. 
I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently. 
My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great 
Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !   
Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7]. 



My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.


----------



## luckylove

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.



I thought it ran true to size and took it in my normal size.  I think the 46 will be large on you, though an expert tailor can do wonders if you love it.  It is a terrific piece! Good luck deciding!


----------



## luckylove

BTW... if the jacket in your photo is the jacket you are looking for, I agree that one ran quite small.  It is not part of the Paris Rome collection though, so not sure which one you might want.


----------



## gracekelly

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.


46 would be way too big for you.  Ask for a 40  I took the same size in the Airline jacket as I did in the Paris Rome, so if the jacket in the picture is the 40, then stick with that size.


----------



## MSO13

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.



Hi, I would say the 46 is too large. With your chest size, I would suggest a 42 or 44. I am similarly sized but 34G and went with the 42 but to really button it up fully I might have done the 44 with tailoring to make it fit my waist. It's snug buttoned up. Don't let the SA talk you into the last one left, see what else is out there in the smaller sizes.


----------



## wantitneedit

MaryAndDogs said:


> Definately a yes!  Do you have any more pics? I'd live to see them!
> You're so skinny! This jacket's gonna look amazing on you!  I mean it. I wish I had your frame...The sleeves are too long on you but the rest...pretty stunning! And it is just such a unique piece. Very special.
> 
> They have shortened the sleeves for me. iI also asked them to relax the fit as I am *42 size plus woman* and I like a bit if room about me   Also, please remember that Chanel always stood for freedom of movement. She also thought that every outfit needed enough space for a "secret box". No space for it? Well, than the fit is too tight


this is nonsense talk! you look fabulous, especially in the dress and the pic with dress and jacket!!!


----------



## EmileH

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.



A 46 will swim on you and the alterations will be tricky. I have the jacket you show in a 40. I had to have it taken in a bit at the waist. The Paris Rome is also a 40 but more fitted and didn't need any alterations. I think we are probably a similar size. You need a 40 or 42 at the most. Going two sizes up is risky. The length and pockets might still be off.


----------



## shoppermomof4

luckylove said:


> BTW... if the jacket in your photo is the jacket you are looking for, I agree that one ran quite small.  It is not part of the Paris Rome collection though, so not sure which one you might want.



Sorry I wasn't more clear.  I have the jacket in the picture in a size 40 and it fits perfect.  Trying to compare to the Paris in Rome. As I have no boutiques close by to try on the Paris in Rome.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A 46 will swim on you and the alterations will be tricky. I have the jacket you show in a 40. I had to have it taken in a bit at the waist. The Paris Rome is also a 40 but more fitted and didn't need any alterations. I think we are probably a similar size. You need a 40 or 42 at the most. Going two sizes up is risky. The length and pockets might still be off.



Thank you!  That's what I was trying to figure out.   I probably could take in mine a little also as it's a little boxy.   I sure LOVE the Paris in Rome jacket ...it looks like I'm just too late to find my size as purchasing a 46 scares me when it's so far from my regular chanel size.    Thanks ladies!


----------



## ari

A cardigan I bought on sale 2012, sized down by 2 sizes, and a skirt from last year sales, a bit casual for work, but very comfortable.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> A cardigan I bought on sale 2012, sized down by 2 sizes, and a skirt from last year sales, a bit casual for work, but very comfortable.
> View attachment 3532975



I definitely love white in winter! Great outfit and doesn't look casual to me[emoji7]


----------



## ladysarah

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.


46 sounds enormous for you, but to be fair I wear Chanel jackets from French 34 to 38 , depending on the cut, so probably worth giving it a try. They can adjust it for you in any case.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> They are available at net-a- porter
> And selfridges in London sells them too





Hed Kandi said:


> Amazon stocks them both .com and co.uk


Thank you dear ladies! I somehow prefer Miele washing products. I used the Laundress in the past, so I can try them out again. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's seamstress.
> I posted my Maxmara camel wrap while ago. It's cashmere. Only not a good solution with rain but I use my Burberry trench then. Both are one size up. The wrap is huge but I can wear it fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the belt.


PQP the Max Mara coat looks great on you. I look ridiculous in their coats, maybe I'm too tall and with big shoulders, I don't really know why.
I have this Chanel coat that I can wear with jackets and I like the cut as it gives me some volume on the bottom that balances out the proportions 




MaryAndDogs said:


> Today, it was dark and raining. November in Germany...
> But I've had Summer at home  Coudn't help trying different looks with the new C jacket. It is just such an amazing piece of workmanship. It's worth taking a peek inside  Chanel used the extra large chain(normally reserved for their haute couture collection) and gorgeous strechy silk to line it. Just look at that needle work and weaving!  [emoji173]️
> I really hope that we can preserve such skills... Isn't it sad that Chanel can't make any its shoes in France anymore? Nobody knows how to...
> 
> Thank you for letting me share! I am learning a lot from you ladies! And getting tons of insoiration Thanks! ❣️
> 
> View attachment 3532194
> 
> View attachment 3532195
> 
> View attachment 3532196
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532205
> 
> View attachment 3532206
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532208
> 
> 
> Going formal
> (It's a very comfy, knit Chanel dress but alas...I am wondering about dry cleaning  )
> View attachment 3532212
> 
> View attachment 3532213
> 
> 
> Have a fabulous day!


Thank you for sharing this pictures Mary! You look great with the jacket and love the bags with it! The dress is fantastic too! Is it from this season? Love knit dresses!



Pourquoipas said:


> Yes no or maybe..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532269
> 
> Sorry for the unmatched outfit. I did that on purpose to stay strong


PQP the jacket looks great on you! Sorry [emoji12]


shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.


46 will be very big in the shoulders and very difficult to alter! 


Pourquoipas said:


> I definitely love white in winter! Great outfit and doesn't look casual to me[emoji7]



Thank you PQP!


----------



## luckylove

shoppermomof4 said:


> Help with Paris in Rome jacket sizing?
> Would anyone be able to advise on the sizing of the chanel Paris in Rome black button  jacket? I'm trying to get my hands on one and unsure of the sizing.
> I'm a US 6 to 8. 34DDD.
> My SA said they run small and I would need a 46! Which she has....one of the last ones apparently.
> My other chanel jackets are all 40 and 42. For reference I have this in 40 and it fits great
> Any advice would be appreciated in sizing !
> Love all the beautiful jackets on here! [emoji7].
> View attachment 3532630
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is wrong thread!  Newer here.



Have you gone to the store to try it on yet? We are eager to hear what you thought and if the alterations needed are possible.  If you are considering it, please be sure to only have it altered by a specialist at the chanel boutique.  I wouldn't trust to an outside seamstress. I had a similar dilemma with one of the Airline Jackets this Summer. At sale time, I found one of the last ones in the company and it was two sizes too big.  I was going to pass on it, but my SA insisted on showing it to the alterations specialist who eventually did an incredible job taking it down two sizes.  She pinned it on me first to show me exactly what it would look like.  Sometimes, they are able to significantly improve the shoulder line through pulling it up and taking it in through the back of the jacket, forcing the shoulders into the proper spot if that makes sense. Forgive my rough description, please!   Good luck deciding! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies! I somehow prefer Miele washing products. I used the Laundress in the past, so I can try them out again.
> 
> PQP the Max Mara coat looks great on you. I look ridiculous in their coats, maybe I'm too tall and with big shoulders, I don't really know why.
> I have this Chanel coat that I can wear with jackets and I like the cut as it gives me some volume on the bottom that balances out the proportions
> View attachment 3533082
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing this pictures Mary! You look great with the jacket and love the bags with it! The dress is fantastic too! Is it from this season? Love knit dresses!
> 
> 
> PQP the jacket looks great on you! Sorry [emoji12]
> 
> 46 will be very big in the shoulders and very difficult to alter!
> 
> 
> Thank you PQP!



Gorgeous coat. I love these typical feminine Chanel coats. Recently if seen nothing alike in boutique.


----------



## shoppermomof4

luckylove said:


> Have you gone to the store to try it on yet? We are eager to hear what you thought and if the alterations needed are possible.  If you are considering it, please be sure to only have it altered by a specialist at the chanel boutique.  I wouldn't trust to an outside seamstress. I had a similar dilemma with one of the Airline Jackets this Summer. At sale time, I found one of the last ones in the company and it was two sizes too big.  I was going to pass on it, but my SA insisted on showing it to the alterations specialist who eventually did an incredible job taking it down two sizes.  She pinned it on me first to show me exactly what it would look like.  Sometimes, they are able to significantly improve the shoulder line through pulling it up and taking it in through the back of the jacket, forcing the shoulders into the proper spot if that makes sense. Forgive my rough description, please!   Good luck deciding! Please keep us posted!



My wonderful SA sent it to me and it is rather large everywhere.   Sadly I live in Washington state and the nearest chanel boutique is in Nordstroms and I believe since I would be purchasing from Saks that they would not do the alterations....and wondering how good they would be?   I'm afraid to have anyone touch the jacket except for a chanel seamstress.   So with a sad heart I think I'm going to mail it back.    
If anyone has any leads on the Paris in Rome in 40 or 42 let me know.  I've been eyes that beautiful cruise cream jacket but the price seems so steep.  But it sure is a beauty! 
Thanks for all your advice ladies!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Thanks! No time to go to Europe anytime soon, sigh. Maybe I'll wait and see if any goes on sale.



I saw a "bathrobe" style camel colored cashmere coat on sale by Max Mara at Bloomingdales for 30% off...so perhaps they will make it to 50% off by Xmas!


----------



## Moirai

LaenaLovely said:


> I saw a "bathrobe" style camel colored cashmere coat on sale by Max Mara at Bloomingdales for 30% off...so perhaps they will make it to 50% off by Xmas!


Thanks for intel, Laena! Just checked Bloomies website and didn't see any cashmere ones but will check at stores.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Any advice on how the chanel Cuba cruise jacket is fitting size wise?  The beautiful creamy white one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LaenaLovely

Moirai said:


> Thanks for intel, Laena! Just checked Bloomies website and didn't see any cashmere ones but will check at stores.



It was in store in boston.  Mid length camel colored cashmere.  Gorgeous!  I bet NYC has better selection too.


----------



## ailoveresale

My favorite jacket - goes with everything!
I'm wearing it with a Frame chambray shirt and black pants


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> My favorite jacket - goes with everything!
> I'm wearing it with a Frame chambray shirt and black pants
> 
> View attachment 3534999


I think it is the best feeling in the world when you can feel this way about a piece!


----------



## tonkamama

shoppermomof4 said:


> Any advice on how the chanel Cuba cruise jacket is fitting size wise?  The beautiful creamy white one[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Hi, I tried one on the other day, IMO it's TTS (same as Paris in Rome collection), but I think one size up will also work but I prefer more fitted style.  HTH.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I think it is the best feeling in the world when you can feel this way about a piece!



Yes it is! [emoji5]. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

Got a phone call from my SA at Bloomingdales in NY. The pre sale starts Monday!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Saw these today and had to get them.  Black suede and silver leather toe.


----------



## Hed Kandi

Hello Ladies, 
Not sure where to seek advice, I appreciate that this is jacket forum so please bear with me. 
Has any one tried or experienced Chanel tailors in altering a cardigan? Its a size too big for me. 
Thanks


----------



## luckylove

Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Not sure where to seek advice, I appreciate that this is jacket forum so please bear with me.
> Has any one tried or experienced Chanel tailors in altering a cardigan? Its a size too big for me.
> Thanks



I have heard them say that they can "block" it to take it in where needed or to let it out a bit. Only once I tried this to take in a dress but I wasn't thrilled with the result. Perhaps someone with more experience might be able to offer more feedback for you. With knits, I have had better results when needing to release or ease a snug part.  Is it a cardigan that might look cute on you even if it is a bit oversized?


----------



## ailoveresale

Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:


Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties


Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels


Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels


Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks 

Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]


----------



## smileygirl

I vote option 4.  This is one of my favourite Chanel dresses ever!  


ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:
> View attachment 3536677
> 
> Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties
> View attachment 3536679
> 
> Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels
> View attachment 3536680
> 
> Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels
> View attachment 3536681
> 
> Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks
> 
> Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]


----------



## Hed Kandi

luckylove said:


> I have heard them say that they can "block" it to take it in where needed or to let it out a bit. Only once I tried this to take in a dress but I wasn't thrilled with the result. Perhaps someone with more experience might be able to offer more feedback for you. With knits, I have had better results when needing to release or ease a snug part.  Is it a cardigan that might look cute on you even if it is a bit oversized?



Thanks luckylove for letting me know your experience.. It's meant to be oversized but its a size too big for me so i'm swimming in it


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3535692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these today and had to get them.  Black suede and silver leather toe.


Congrats GraceKelly! I love the slingbacks! 


Hed Kandi said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Not sure where to seek advice, I appreciate that this is jacket forum so please bear with me.
> Has any one tried or experienced Chanel tailors in altering a cardigan? Its a size too big for me.
> Thanks


I think PQP had altered her white double breasted cardigan. It looked good! I don't think there will be any problem.


ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:
> View attachment 3536677
> 
> Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties
> View attachment 3536679
> 
> Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels
> View attachment 3536680
> 
> Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels
> View attachment 3536681
> 
> Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks
> 
> Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]



I'd pick option 2 or 4 depending on how the dropped waist looks with the jacket.


----------



## Hed Kandi

ari said:


> Congrats GraceKelly! I love the slingbacks!
> 
> I think PQP had altered her white double breasted cardigan. It looked good! I don't think there will be any problem.
> 
> 
> I'd pick option 2 or 4 depending on how the dropped waist looks with the jacket.




Thanks Ari! Good to hear!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:
> View attachment 3536677
> 
> Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties
> View attachment 3536679
> 
> Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels
> View attachment 3536680
> 
> Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels
> View attachment 3536681
> 
> Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks
> 
> Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]



4!


----------



## Genie27

2 or 4!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hed Kandi said:


> Thanks luckylove for letting me know your experience.. It's meant to be oversized but its a size too big for me so i'm swimming in it



Yes. As Ari said I had a cotton cardi taken in quite a lot. Didn't seem a problem for the seamstress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3535692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw these today and had to get them.  Black suede and silver leather toe.



Gorgeous slings especially with your Airline outfit and timeless bag!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:
> View attachment 3536677
> 
> Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties
> View attachment 3536679
> 
> Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels
> View attachment 3536680
> 
> Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels
> View attachment 3536681
> 
> Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks
> 
> Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]



I love 4 if the jacket compliments the drop waist of course. 2 is a good option too for partying!


----------



## ailoveresale

smileygirl said:


> I vote option 4.  This is one of my favourite Chanel dresses ever!



Yes I remember you have this one too! [emoji6]



ari said:


> Congrats GraceKelly! I love the slingbacks!
> 
> I think PQP had altered her white double breasted cardigan. It looked good! I don't think there will be any problem.
> 
> 
> I'd pick option 2 or 4 depending on how the dropped waist looks with the jacket.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> 4!





Genie27 said:


> 2 or 4!





Pourquoipas said:


> I love 4 if the jacket compliments the drop waist of course. 2 is a good option too for partying!



Thank you everyone! Looks like I should try it with 2 or 4.  Unfortunately this means more scratchiness for my arms but I can layer a slip underneath for warmth. Need to search through my drawers to see if I have any appropriate tights. Will post pics of the final result if I can!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please! I am going to a cocktail party at a consulate's house tomorrow night. I would love to wear my Rome jacket over one of my dresses. I will also wear my white Chanel pearls with it... What would you pick out of these options:
> View attachment 3536677
> 
> Option 1 is a capsleeve red Topshop dress that I would probably wear with tights and booties
> View attachment 3536679
> 
> Option 2 is a sleeveless Tory Burch black dress that I would wear with heels
> View attachment 3536680
> 
> Option 3 is a cap sleeve Karl Lagerfeld dress that I would probably wear with black heels
> View attachment 3536681
> 
> Option 4 is a Chanel drop waist dress but it's from a spring collection and thinner material and sleeveless, I would wear with slingbacks
> 
> Thank you Chanel fashion gurus in advance [emoji4]


#4 would be perfect!  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> #4 would be perfect!  Have a wonderful time.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

The final result:


----------



## ari

Great! Don't forget you pearls and have fun!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> The final result:
> View attachment 3537470
> 
> View attachment 3537471


Lovely!


----------



## 911snowball

Great outfit.  I think the jacket and dress work very well together!


----------



## Hed Kandi

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes. As Ari said I had a cotton cardi taken in quite a lot. Didn't seem a problem for the seamstress.



Thanks PQP! I'll bring it to chanel next week!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> The final result:
> View attachment 3537470
> 
> View attachment 3537471



Perfect!


----------



## Genie27

Beautiful, @ailoveresale !!!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Great! Don't forget you pearls and have fun!



My husband told me it was "too much Chanel" so I went with the Cartier instead [emoji12]



gracekelly said:


> Lovely!





911snowball said:


> Great outfit.  I think the jacket and dress work very well together!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfect!





Genie27 said:


> Beautiful, @ailoveresale !!!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## ailoveresale

Another night out, this time with 3.1 Phillip Lim silk tunic, leggings, and my airline jacket


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3538232
> 
> Another night out, this time with 3.1 Phillip Lim silk tunic, leggings, and my airline jacket



Very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice. [emoji4]



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## pigleto972001

This Paris Rome one will be on sale at Neimans for 40 off. It's beautiful. I'm debating it. Is it worthwhile ? Will it last


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> This Paris Rome one will be on sale at Neimans for 40 off. It's beautiful. I'm debating it. Is it worthwhile ? Will it last
> View attachment 3538734



Yes! It's an amazing jacket, well made and durable. If the colors suit you buy it.


----------



## ladysarah

Yes it's a beautiful piece! If it s your size and you like the colour nab it. I never regretted a Chanel jacket purchase.


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone know how long it takes to alter a Chanel jacket at the boutique normally? Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

yodaling1 said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes to alter a Chanel jacket at the boutique normally? Thank you.



Two weeks although if they get really busy it can take 3.


----------



## LadyCupid

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two weeks although if they get really busy it can take 3.


Thank your PbP. Is it true also that the alteration is free and the jacket can be altered either 2 sizes Up or down? For example if you have a 38, you can alter it up all the way up to 42 or down to 34?


----------



## Love Of My Life

pigleto972001 said:


> This Paris Rome one will be on sale at Neimans for 40 off. It's beautiful. I'm debating it. Is it worthwhile ? Will it last
> View attachment 3538734



Better to have it to try on then decide you want it & it's gone, IYKWIM
It's a very timeless & wearable jacket quite functional in a wradrobe.
If you decide, enjoy it


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> This Paris Rome one will be on sale at Neimans for 40 off. It's beautiful. I'm debating it. Is it worthwhile ? Will it last
> View attachment 3538734


Yes!!!!!. I haven't worn mine yet (still too hot) but i love it!!!


----------



## luckylove

yodaling1 said:


> Thank your PbP. Is it true also that the alteration is free and the jacket can be altered either 2 sizes Up or down? For example if you have a 38, you can alter it up all the way up to 42 or down to 34?



Typically, there is enough extra fabric in the seams to release a jacket about two sizes, though personally have only attempted releasing one size. I have reduced pieces two sizes with great success. The alterations specialist will be honest with you if the alterations you want are feasible. Good luck!


----------



## smileygirl

yodaling1 said:


> Thank your PbP. Is it true also that the alteration is free and the jacket can be altered either 2 sizes Up or down? For example if you have a 38, you can alter it up all the way up to 42 or down to 34?


I once bought a size 40 dress on sale and tried to take it down to 34.  End result looked closer to 36 and so I him two sizes is about right.


----------



## EmileH

I'm very hesitant to take a jacket down more than one size. Specifically ask how they are going to handle the extra length because in my experience that's the problem. And length and pocket placement are key.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm very hesitant to take a jacket down more than one size. Specifically ask how they are going to handle the extra length because in my experience that's the problem. And length and pocket placement are key.



 I agree but I also find the Chanel seamstresses at the Chanel Boutique in particular, have magic hands & can do wonderful sometimes unexpected
alterations. Over the years whatever I bought in the NY Chanel was always done to my satisfaction & they were very candid about how a jacket
in particular would look & feel on..


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> I agree but I also find the Chanel seamstresses at the Chanel Boutique in particular, have magic hands & can do wonderful sometimes unexpected
> alterations. Over the years whatever I bought in the NY Chanel was always done to my satisfaction & they were very candid about how a jacket
> in particular would look & feel on..



Agree completely. The Chanel seamstresses are excellent and all of my purchases and alterations were done at the boutiques. But I think you have to ask specifically about how they plan to address the length and pocket placement especially if you are going up or down more than one size. And sometimes I have felt that the seamstresses at my store were overwhelmed and didn't necessarily go the extra mile to make it perfect until I pushed a bit. Taking it in is easy. Dealing with the length is a bigger issue.


----------



## ladysarah

yodaling1 said:


> Thank your PbP. Is it true also that the alteration is free and the jacket can be altered either 2 sizes Up or down? For example if you have a 38, you can alter it up all the way up to 42 or down to 34?


Yes Chanel designed the jackets with enough give to alter 2 sizes up or down. The idea was that the jackets were items of value and long term purchases - if weight fluctuated one could still adjust and wear them. I find that Chanel jackets do last well from season to season, though I ve never done the alteration thing myself since my weight is pretty constant.


----------



## LadyCupid

ladysarah said:


> Yes Chanel designed the jackets with enough give to alter 2 sizes up or down. The idea was that the jackets were items of value and long term purchases - if weight fluctuated one could still adjust and wear them. I find that Chanel jackets do last well from season to season, though I ve never done the alteration thing myself since my weight is pretty constant.


Thank you everyone for your input. I never knew this fact. The beauty of Chanel jacket!!! They do design it to last a life time then and it is indeed an "investment" since it can be altered easily when our weights changes. So very interesting to know this.


----------



## divababe

Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.

I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!

Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.

Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet! 

Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!

Option 4: anything else you suggest?

TIA!


----------



## pigleto972001

If you can have them altered back if they get small it would be worthwhile. I was skinny a couple years back and had gotten some things made smaller. Now they won't fit and I can't make them larger sigh.


----------



## shoppermomof4

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!
> 
> Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.
> 
> Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet!
> 
> Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!
> 
> Option 4: anything else you suggest?
> 
> TIA!



I would wait a bit to get them altered until you stabilize in weight then do it! When  I wear my favorite pieces and find them getting snug it gives me motivation to stay slim and keep wearing them


----------



## ailoveresale

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!
> 
> Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.
> 
> Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet!
> 
> Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!
> 
> Option 4: anything else you suggest?
> 
> TIA!



I would alter them! Congrats on making your lifestyle change and sticking to it [emoji1360]. I find that if I have some incredible pieces that I can't wear unless I lose weight or maintain weight, it will keep me motivated. Otherwise I think "well that was big on me anyway" and get comfortable being bigger. Just my opinion. I would also just wear those bigger jackets with a layer underneath like a cardigan until deciding to take it in. Congrats again!


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies/gents I was good at the presale... I tried on lots of pieces but only went with one - the black/white checker jacket. All the dresses are midi length and looked like I was wearing my tall cousins hand me downs.
I'm excited for the jacket though! If I lived on the east coast I would have bought the black version, it was so soft and luxurious...
I tried it on with the wool mini dress which was so cute but couldn't justify the use per wear:


----------



## shoppermomof4

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies/gents I was good at the presale... I tried on lots of pieces but only went with one - the black/white checker jacket. All the dresses are midi length and looked like I was wearing my tall cousins hand me downs.
> I'm excited for the jacket though! If I lived on the east coast I would have bought the black version, it was so soft and luxurious...
> I tried it on with the wool mini dress which was so cute but couldn't justify the use per wear:
> View attachment 3539912



It's beautiful on you! Do u mind sharing the fit?  Does it fit like your other chanel jackets? One of my SA said to size down by 2 sizes but then another said it was true size [emoji15].   Not sure which order
Thank you for any info!


----------



## divababe

pigleto972001 said:


> If you can have them altered back if they get small it would be worthwhile. I was skinny a couple years back and had gotten some things made smaller. Now they won't fit and I can't make them larger sigh.



Thank you for your advice! I will have to ask specifically since I have never had it done. I heard it could be doable if the item allows and places to hide the extra fabric in linings.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies/gents I was good at the presale... I tried on lots of pieces but only went with one - the black/white checker jacket. All the dresses are midi length and looked like I was wearing my tall cousins hand me downs.
> I'm excited for the jacket though! If I lived on the east coast I would have bought the black version, it was so soft and luxurious...
> I tried it on with the wool mini dress which was so cute but couldn't justify the use per wear:
> View attachment 3539912



Soooo cute! I had a black and white jacket (not Chanel) but always gets tons of compliments. I think it is very versatile.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> I would alter them! Congrats on making your lifestyle change and sticking to it [emoji1360]. I find that if I have some incredible pieces that I can't wear unless I lose weight or maintain weight, it will keep me motivated. Otherwise I think "well that was big on me anyway" and get comfortable being bigger. Just my opinion. I would also just wear those bigger jackets with a layer underneath like a cardigan until deciding to take it in. Congrats again!



Thank you! Making the change wasn't as difficult as we thought! Good idea to wear a thicker layer underneath for a bit for the jackets.


----------



## divababe

shoppermomof4 said:


> I would wait a bit to get them altered until you stabilize in weight then do it! When  I wear my favorite pieces and find them getting snug it gives me motivation to stay slim and keep wearing them



Thank you for your advice. I am hoping to gain a couple pounds back! But you are right, it definitely will help me stay lean!


----------



## pigleto972001

The white and black jacket is so pretty !

Tomoro I believe the Metiers d'Art show will be at the Ritz in Paris !


----------



## ailoveresale

shoppermomof4 said:


> It's beautiful on you! Do u mind sharing the fit?  Does it fit like your other chanel jackets? One of my SA said to size down by 2 sizes but then another said it was true size [emoji15].   Not sure which order
> Thank you for any info!



Thank you! It's definitely an oversized fit, I went down one from my usual size. I tried the black jacket in my usual size and it was a bit roomy. Maybe meant to wear thicker layers underneath, but I would probably still size down. 



divababe said:


> Soooo cute! I had a black and white jacket (not Chanel) but always gets tons of compliments. I think it is very versatile.



Thank you! I haven't bought a pea coat in 10 years since I left the east coast... I felt a little crazy buying it but I think it will still get use [emoji12]



pigleto972001 said:


> The white and black jacket is so pretty !
> 
> Tomoro I believe the Metiers d'Art show will be at the Ritz in Paris !



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

shoppermomof4 said:


> It's beautiful on you! Do u mind sharing the fit?  Does it fit like your other chanel jackets? One of my SA said to size down by 2 sizes but then another said it was true size [emoji15].   Not sure which order
> Thank you for any info!


I bought the black and white check  a couple of months ago and yes, you have to downsize significantly.  I went with how the shoulder fit and mine is a 34 and I can tell you that no way am I a 34!  I would say you could go down 3 sizes.

*Ailoveresale*, I bought this because I fell in love with it and felt that it worked in this climate zone.  I look upon it as a heavy long jacket as opposed to a coat.


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!
> 
> Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.
> 
> Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet!
> 
> Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!
> 
> Option 4: anything else you suggest?
> 
> TIA!


I'd buy few new ones, and keep the rest. 2 years ago I lost about 20 pounds as I was ill, recovered half of it in 6 months, and after a year I was my usual size. I think the body try to stay in its favorite weight. Jackets shouldn't be a problem to be worn a bit loose, but pants and skirt were the worst. Maybe you could buy some cardigans, so you can wear them even if you put weight. 


ailoveresale said:


> Ladies/gents I was good at the presale... I tried on lots of pieces but only went with one - the black/white checker jacket. All the dresses are midi length and looked like I was wearing my tall cousins hand me downs.
> I'm excited for the jacket though! If I lived on the east coast I would have bought the black version, it was so soft and luxurious...
> I tried it on with the wool mini dress which was so cute but couldn't justify the use per wear:
> View attachment 3539912


Love this jacket on you! Perfect fit! Congrats!


pigleto972001 said:


> The white and black jacket is so pretty !
> 
> Tomoro I believe the Metiers d'Art show will be at the Ritz in Paris !



I'll be at the show [emoji1] will report back!


----------



## ari

With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]



Just perfect Ari! Have a great day!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> I'd buy few new ones, and keep the rest. 2 years ago I lost about 20 pounds as I was ill, recovered half of it in 6 months, and after a year I was my usual size. I think the body try to stay in its favorite weight. Jackets shouldn't be a problem to be worn a bit loose, but pants and skirt were the worst. Maybe you could buy some cardigans, so you can wear them even if you put weight.
> 
> Love this jacket on you! Perfect fit! Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'll be at the show [emoji1] will report back!



Thank you Ari for your advice! Yes pants/jeans and skirts are horrible! I selected some pieces (less expensive ones) to get alter knowing I wouldn't be too sad if I couldn't wear them anymore. I did buy some new ones to wear for work. Cardigan is a great idea! I will have to find a nice cardigan!


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]



Wow I thought it was a model! You look amazing as always!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]


How cool is this! So stylish and perfectly put together.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I bought the black and white check  a couple of months ago and yes, you have to downsize significantly.  I went with how the shoulder fit and mine is a 34 and I can tell you that no way am I a 34!  I would say you could go down 3 sizes.
> 
> *Ailoveresale*, I bought this because I fell in love with it and felt that it worked in this climate zone.  I look upon it as a heavy long jacket as opposed to a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539958



Wow the coat looks great on you! I have broad shoulders and I liked the oversized look, but I agree, I probably could have gone down even one more size and been ok. I do like having the room to wear a sweater underneath. I'm glad you also have it and think it works in our climate! It does seem lighter than the black one.



ari said:


> I'd buy few new ones, and keep the rest. 2 years ago I lost about 20 pounds as I was ill, recovered half of it in 6 months, and after a year I was my usual size. I think the body try to stay in its favorite weight. Jackets shouldn't be a problem to be worn a bit loose, but pants and skirt were the worst. Maybe you could buy some cardigans, so you can wear them even if you put weight.
> 
> Love this jacket on you! Perfect fit! Congrats!
> 
> 
> I'll be at the show [emoji1] will report back!





ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]



Thank you ari! How lucky that you are going to the show. You look amazing as usual! Have fun [emoji5]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]



Great Paris look! [emoji7]These stockings and boots give you endless legs and the subtle use of Chanel is perfect for such a day.
Can't wait for some pics if you have time!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I bought the black and white check  a couple of months ago and yes, you have to downsize significantly.  I went with how the shoulder fit and mine is a 34 and I can tell you that no way am I a 34!  I would say you could go down 3 sizes.
> 
> *Ailoveresale*, I bought this because I fell in love with it and felt that it worked in this climate zone.  I look upon it as a heavy long jacket as opposed to a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539958



Beautiful coat, so fresh and elegant because of the white!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wow the coat looks great on you! I have broad shoulders and I liked the oversized look, but I agree, I probably could have gone down even one more size and been ok. I do like having the room to wear a sweater underneath. I'm glad you also have it and think it works in our climate! It does seem lighter than the black one.


 Thanks!  We changed the styling to create a more fitted look for me.   At the show the model wore it over her shoulders so you really could not tell how it really fit. You look great in yours as well





Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful coat, so fresh and elegant because of the white!




Thanks!  I love the checks!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]


Tres chic!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just perfect Ari! Have a great day!





divababe said:


> Wow I thought it was a model! You look amazing as always!





periogirl28 said:


> How cool is this! So stylish and perfectly put together.





ailoveresale said:


> Wow the coat looks great on you! I have broad shoulders and I liked the oversized look, but I agree, I probably could have gone down even one more size and been ok. I do like having the room to wear a sweater underneath. I'm glad you also have it and think it works in our climate! It does seem lighter than the black one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari! How lucky that you are going to the show. You look amazing as usual! Have fun [emoji5]





Pourquoipas said:


> Great Paris look! [emoji7]These stockings and boots give you endless legs and the subtle use of Chanel is perfect for such a day.
> Can't wait for some pics if you have time!





gracekelly said:


> Tres chic!



Thank you dear ladies, 
The show was absolutely fantastic 
Some random pictures, I need time to digest it.


----------



## pigleto972001

These jackets ! I die. Beautiful
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3540419


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies,
> The show was absolutely fantastic
> Some random pictures, I need time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540404
> View attachment 3540405
> View attachment 3540406
> View attachment 3540407
> View attachment 3540408
> View attachment 3540411



Wow , pompous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> These jackets ! I die. Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540419



Great, actually no need for the cruise white seeing this, I'll wait for winter whites[emoji847]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Great, actually no need for the cruise white seeing this, I'll wait for winter whites[emoji847]


Totally agree and add sale items to that too.  Going to wait and see what works.  Looks like he is bringing back some much longer jackets and coats.


----------



## pigleto972001

The middle jacket I love. Wonder what the price point for it will be. It looks quite elaborate and almost like couture.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The middle jacket I love. Wonder what the price point for it will be. It looks quite elaborate and almost like couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540494


I think they are going to be very expensive and around 10k  Just basing that on what the white cruise jacket cost.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies,
> The show was absolutely fantastic
> Some random pictures, I need time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540404
> View attachment 3540405
> View attachment 3540406
> View attachment 3540407
> View attachment 3540408
> View attachment 3540411



Looks amazing!
Hope you had a fantastic time,


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies,
> The show was absolutely fantastic
> Some random pictures, I need time to digest it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540404
> View attachment 3540405
> View attachment 3540406
> View attachment 3540407
> View attachment 3540408
> View attachment 3540411



Omg!  That pink dress!  Maybe I'll stop eating now to both save money and slim down to fit into it!  Fashion club diet 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]



Wow!


----------



## EmileH

Wow! Looking at photos. Some gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> The middle jacket I love. Wonder what the price point for it will be. It looks quite elaborate and almost like couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540494



I was just thinking that, it looks very extravagant, 
Think it will be way more expensive than any RTW jacket of late. 
Or maybe it's just for show and they will do a simple version. 

It's all very gorgeous, 
And I can't help but think of daphne Guinness and Amanda Harlech. Very much their style


----------



## EmileH

Some favorites


----------



## Pourquoipas

LaenaLovely said:


> Omg!  That pink dress!  Maybe I'll stop eating now to both save money and slim down to fit into it!  Fashion club diet
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



I'm ready to join the club![emoji14]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm ready to join the club![emoji14]



I have no hope of ever fitting into that pink dress. [emoji23]

Both creme jackets are nice. The second one I posted that is less elaborate might be more wearable and less expensive than the more eye catching one.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3540569



Stunning. Did I say that I had enough black? Forget that [emoji23]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning. Did I say that I had enough black? Forget that [emoji23]



I think it's navy, didn't you say you want a navy jacket[emoji16]


----------



## Baglover121

View attachment 3540586


This  look just screams Pourquoipas, it's perfect for you! 





I love this, the trousers look ombré, so beautiful,


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning. Did I say that I had enough black? Forget that [emoji23]


hahahha!  Foiled again!  That goes for all of us.  Navy would be amazing! 

Yikes about those white shoes.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes navy ! It's on their webpage in glorious color. I been drooling. The other cute outfit has the Eiffel Tower. Super chic


----------



## LaenaLovely

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3540569



Love this jacket!  But those pants look like yoga pants to me[emoji12]


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]


wow


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> hahahha!  Foiled again!  That goes for all of us.  Navy would be amazing!
> 
> Yikes about those white shoes.



Agreed.



LaenaLovely said:


> Love this jacket!  But those pants look like yoga pants to me[emoji12]



Agreed. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

I'm going for private view of the collection now, hope I can get more close up pictures for you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3540586
> 
> 
> This  look just screams Pourquoipas, it's perfect for you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540583
> 
> 
> I love this, the trousers look ombré, so beautiful,



Gorgeous! Now someone tell me how to convince DH I need this[emoji12][emoji13].


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> This Paris Rome one will be on sale at Neimans for 40 off. It's beautiful. I'm debating it. Is it worthwhile ? Will it last
> View attachment 3538734


get it, its amazing!


----------



## kpai

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!
> 
> Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.
> 
> Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet!
> 
> Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!
> 
> Option 4: anything else you suggest?
> 
> TIA!


Congrats on the weight lost.  To adjust jackets from 38 to 36 is not that much difference, so i would suggest keeping the fabric inside the jacket which most Chanel tailor does anyway in case of changes.   If you make the alteration now maybe it's a motivation to keep the healthy eating lifestyle.


----------



## divababe

kpai said:


> Congrats on the weight lost.  To adjust jackets from 38 to 36 is not that much difference, so i would suggest keeping the fabric inside the jacket which most Chanel tailor does anyway in case of changes.   If you make the alteration now maybe it's a motivation to keep the healthy eating lifestyle.



Thank you for your advice! I am taking a couple in and ask the tailor for her opinion and see what she suggests,


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> Thank you for your advice! I am taking a couple in and ask the tailor for her opinion and see what she suggests,



Agree with the post above. In fact they don't like to remove the fabric from a jacket unless they have to. They try to leave it there.


----------



## ms piggy

Love the jacket and he always pulls off Chanel so well!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> I'm going for private view of the collection now, hope I can get more close up pictures for you.



Thank you Ari!  Can't wait and thank you for taking time to share with us!


----------



## ari

Some random pictures from the collection that Was in Coco apartment in Ritz


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Love the jacket and he always pulls off Chanel so well!
> 
> View attachment 3541235



He was amazing and totally nice, the whole room started buzzing with excitement when he appeared, he just smiled nicely!


----------



## ari

Two jackets I tried just for fun



I might consider the black suit!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3541351


----------



## ari

Sorry this one, I can't edit attachments


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3541352
> 
> Sorry this one, I can't edit attachments



These are both fabulous Ari. Thanks for sharing. Is it a little cutout on the sleeve with black on the cream jacket? I love the back of that plaid jacket/ coat.


----------



## ari

This is the black suit, very light tweed with cotton white unbuttonable collar and cuffs


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3541355
> 
> This is the black suit, very light tweed with cotton white unbuttonable collar and cuffs



Stunning. I can totally see you in that. It's very elegant and wearable.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are both fabulous Ari. Thanks for sharing. Is it a little cutout on the sleeve with black on the cream jacket? I love the back of that plaid jacket/ coat.



Yes it is cuttlout inside it different gold tweed.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes it is cuttlout inside it different gold tweed.



Very pretty. You picked the best pieces once again.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Some random pictures from the collection that Was in Coco apartment in Ritz
> View attachment 3541322
> 
> View attachment 3541323
> 
> View attachment 3541324
> View attachment 3541325
> View attachment 3541326
> View attachment 3541328
> View attachment 3541330
> View attachment 3541331
> 
> View attachment 3541333
> 
> View attachment 3541337



Omg! That blue grey fringe jacket is beyond gorgeous!!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3541352
> 
> Sorry this one, I can't edit attachments



It's beautiful,


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Some random pictures from the collection that Was in Coco apartment in Ritz
> View attachment 3541322
> 
> View attachment 3541323
> 
> View attachment 3541324
> View attachment 3541325
> View attachment 3541326
> View attachment 3541328
> View attachment 3541330
> View attachment 3541331
> 
> View attachment 3541333
> 
> View attachment 3541337



These are amazing photos!  Just recently viewing this thread. Lovely.


----------



## Genie27

These are all so lovely!! I also love that colourful tweed jacket on the Asian lady in one of the pics!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> These are all so lovely!! I also love that colourful tweed jacket on the Asian lady in one of the pics!



That's from the Cuba collection and costs 13000 if you want it. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

And that blue dress in the second picture! Omg, so cute!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's from the Cuba collection and costs 13000 if you want it. [emoji23]


Hahaha! I have fabulous taste and a seed pearl budget. I will enjoy with my eyes only!


----------



## Genie27

Don't feel too bad for me - I can go splash around in the turquoise waters of Cuba for real.


----------



## ari

A model with a suit from the new collection.


----------



## EmileH

I love the second photo of the knit set. [emoji7]


----------



## Baglover121

What a presentation! [emoji7]
I recognised the Windsor suite , did they present different parts in different suites? Great publicity for the ritz hotel too, 

And are the boots lesage?


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> Some random pictures from the collection that Was in Coco apartment in Ritz
> View attachment 3541322
> 
> View attachment 3541323
> 
> View attachment 3541324
> View attachment 3541325
> View attachment 3541326
> View attachment 3541328
> View attachment 3541330
> View attachment 3541331
> 
> View attachment 3541333
> 
> View attachment 3541337



I don't even know where to begin!  That drop waist sequin number...swoon.  Also love the Cuba lesage jacket photo bomb. .  What an experience this must have been!  Thank you for letting me live vicariously through you!


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3541355
> 
> This is the black suit, very light tweed with cotton white unbuttonable collar and cuffs



Oh!  Gorgeous!  Black never disappoints despite my cries to "no more black".


----------



## shoppermomof4

My beautiful cuba just came in and had try in.[emoji173]️This is not the outfit I would wear with it but wanted make sure it fit as had try it on immediately  




	

		
			
		

		
	
.   Does anyone else own this.  The bottom kinda flares out.  Trying figure if that normal or too big  
Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Help chanel experts!  I'm thinking of buying this sweater.  Can any comment on how it fits?  My NM has a 36 and 40 on sale.  My chanel knit sizing is all over the place...complicated most recently my by new post baby boobs.


----------



## pigleto972001

Re cruise jacket I tried a larger size and it didn't flare out as much .... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It looks so nice ! Do you love it ? I don't know about the flare so much.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> Re cruise jacket I tried a larger size and it didn't flare out as much ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541781
> 
> 
> It looks so nice ! Do you love it ? I don't know about the flare so much.



This looks beautiful on you... seeing so many gorgeous modeling shots on many on this thread has me kicking myself for passing on this piece!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! It's too much for me. That was a size 48. I'm usually a 40  it is a beautifully constructed piece.


----------



## EmileH

shoppermomof4 said:


> My beautiful cuba just came in and had try in.[emoji173]️This is not the outfit I would wear with it but wanted make sure it fit as had try it on immediately
> View attachment 3541704
> 
> View attachment 3541705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   Does anyone else own this.  The bottom kinda flares out.  Trying figure if that normal or too big
> Any advice would be appreciated!



It looks nice to me. Congratulations


----------



## LaenaLovely

pigleto972001 said:


> Re cruise jacket I tried a larger size and it didn't flare out as much ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541781
> 
> 
> It looks so nice ! Do you love it ? I don't know about the flare so much.



Looks gorgeous!


----------



## divababe

pigleto972001 said:


> Re cruise jacket I tried a larger size and it didn't flare out as much ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541781
> 
> 
> It looks so nice ! Do you love it ? I don't know about the flare so much.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## divababe

LaenaLovely said:


> Help chanel experts!  I'm thinking of buying this sweater.  Can any comment on how it fits?  My NM has a 36 and 40 on sale.  My chanel knit sizing is all over the place...complicated most recently my by new post baby boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541763



Lovely sweater! I don't have it, but you can return right? I would get both sent out if you are not sure of the fit.


----------



## divababe

shoppermomof4 said:


> My beautiful cuba just came in and had try in.[emoji173]️This is not the outfit I would wear with it but wanted make sure it fit as had try it on immediately
> View attachment 3541704
> 
> View attachment 3541705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   Does anyone else own this.  The bottom kinda flares out.  Trying figure if that normal or too big
> Any advice would be appreciated!



Wow this looks great on you! If it wasn't white and $10k, I might consider it.


----------



## divababe

Ari,

Thank you for sharing and I think this collection will break the bank for me! Love a lot of pieces. I do like the black suit too! I think the neckline will look much better on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Going off to DH's med school dinner.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> I'm going for private view of the collection now, hope I can get more close up pictures for you.



Ari! Thank you for sharing all those wonderful pictures!  You are so lucky!!![emoji8]


----------



## ari

Some said that this might be his last collection [emoji15][emoji45]


----------



## smileygirl

Scored on sale!


----------



## ari

divababe said:


> Ari,
> 
> Thank you for sharing and I think this collection will break the bank for me! Love a lot of pieces. I do like the black suit too! I think the neckline will look much better on you!


Thank you Divababe! 


gracekelly said:


> Going off to DH's med school dinner.
> View attachment 3542504


GraceKelly you look great, love this jacket, very classic!


zaraha said:


> Ari! Thank you for sharing all those wonderful pictures!  You are so lucky!!![emoji8]


It was fantastic event, I'm so happy I was able to see it.


smileygirl said:


> Scored on sale!


Congrats, lovely dress!


----------



## smileygirl

ari said:


> View attachment 3540047
> 
> With the Chanel coat skirt and blouse for a walk in Paris [emoji1]


Just stunning!  And thanks for all the pics!!!  

I need to win the lottery lol


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540558
> View attachment 3540559
> View attachment 3540560
> View attachment 3540561
> View attachment 3540562



Wow strong shoulders are back!!! I don't know how I feel about that... -_-


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> Love the jacket and he always pulls off Chanel so well!
> 
> View attachment 3541235



Oh wow I love this jacket too. So old school and classic!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> Going off to DH's med school dinner.
> View attachment 3542504



This is a great piece, looks so versatile


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> View attachment 3542611
> 
> Some said that this might be his last collection [emoji15][emoji45]


I read about that, so sad if it's true, if so the show is a befitting farewell, simply spectacular. 



smileygirl said:


> Scored on sale!



Beautiful sweater, sales don't start here for another 2weeks  [emoji30]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3542611
> 
> Some said that this might be his last collection [emoji15][emoji45]



Thank you for posting these Ari! Was the show throughout the whole first floor of the ritz? Looks like it.

I was afraid that because he went back to where it all started this could be his last show. He is not a young man. But he is so vibrant. There have been rumors for years. Let's hope they are not true. Long live Karl!


----------



## Ici

Seeking sizing advise for the coco cuba tshirt.  If im a fairly true size 36 but usually like to buy 38 and make some minor alterations.  Do you think i will need a small? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LaenaLovely

ari said:


> View attachment 3542611
> 
> Some said that this might be his last collection [emoji15][emoji45]



Oh my!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Ici said:


> Seeking sizing advise for the coco cuba tshirt.  If im a fairly true size 36 but usually like to buy 38 and make some minor alterations.  Do you think i will need a small? Thanks in advance.



I would say the t runs a bit big.  My boobs are now a 34DDD (from baby not surgery...haha) and I had room to spare in the medium.  I personally would not alter a t shirt and would go with the small if I were you.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for posting these Ari! Was the show throughout the whole first floor of the ritz? Looks like it.
> 
> I was afraid that because he went back to where it all started this could be his last show. He is not a young man. But he is so vibrant. There have been rumors for years. Let's hope they are not true. Long live Karl!



I recently read an article where he was interviewed and he comes off as such a workaholic...maybe he is getting bored with it and wants to focus on other things.  He is not young and does so much..fendi, his own lines, etc...but maybe if I had his job I'd have that kind of working stamina!


----------



## Ici

thanks, no definitely not looking to make alterations, but was just giving that info as a reference to how i like things fit - not too fitted, lol.  my store has the color i want in XS and only XS, although I think I would prob prefer the fit of a small.


----------



## LaenaLovely

divababe said:


> Lovely sweater! I don't have it, but you can return right? I would get both sent out if you are not sure of the fit.



Oh smart!  I hate returning things...and if I return one it will make me seem frugal when I see the amex credit.  Ha!


----------



## EmileH

I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with my new Anne Fontaine leather skirt today.


----------



## dharma

@ari, thank you for posting such amazing photos. What a fabulous experience. This is  a beautiful collection, I really hope it's priced as well some of the Paris Rome collection. 

A Chanel SA told me yesterday that the Paris Rome Black jacket will be the subject of the Little Black Jacket book, volume 2. Not sure if it's true but thought I would share it here.


----------



## doloresmia

Ari so exciting you were live at the show! I watched the instagram stories.... Would be fun to think you were at one of the tables

Here is a fab photo from @elleusa instagram


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> @ari, thank you for posting such amazing photos. What a fabulous experience. This is  a beautiful collection, I really hope it's priced as well some of the Paris Rome collection.
> 
> A Chanel SA told me yesterday that the Paris Rome Black jacket will be the subject of the Little Black Jacket book, volume 2. Not sure if it's true but thought I would share it here.



Wow! That would be [emoji41]


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Ari so exciting you were live at the show! I watched the instagram stories.... Would be fun to think you were at one of the tables
> 
> Here is a fab photo from @elleusa instagram
> 
> View attachment 3543417



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I have that jacket. It doesn't look like that when I wear it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## shoppermomof4

I'm wanting her chanel black tshirt she has on ... any intel on it?


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I have that jacket. It doesn't look like that when I wear it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Maybe if your DH wrapped his arm around your waist to add definition? It's worth asking.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Maybe if your DH wrapped his arm around your waist to add definition? It's worth asking.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

Which one of these black jackets do you prefer?
I didn't like somehow the material of the second, it was light, but with lots of hairs out after only the show. The first one I didn't see from close up. The shimmering threads are a bit difficult to pull off. Also it doesn't look like it fits the model well.


----------



## ari

shoppermomof4 said:


> I'm wanting her chanel black tshirt she has on ... any intel on it?



Do you think it authentic? [emoji849][emoji19] i haven't seen anything like this in the boutiques.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3543717
> View attachment 3543718
> 
> Which one of these black jackets do you prefer?
> I didn't like somehow the material of the second, it was light, but with lots of hairs out after only the show. The first one I didn't see from close up. The shimmering threads are a bit difficult to pull off. Also it doesn't look like it fits the model well.



I like them both. It is more difficult to see the fabric in the second photo. I know that's no help. I'm sure you will choose well.

Is anyone else having trouble with piling of their Paris Rome jacket? I don't mind a bit but it seems excessive after 5-6 wears.

For anyone looking for a black tee shirt, when I was in Paris I stopped in to the Karl lagerfeld store. They had a black tee shirt with his profile in white. It's only about $50-75. If someone wants that look it might be an interesting way to go. I didn't buy it so I don't have photos sorry. I think they might sell online.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you for posting these Ari! Was the show throughout the whole first floor of the ritz? Looks like it.
> 
> I was afraid that because he went back to where it all started this could be his last show. He is not a young man. But he is so vibrant. There have been rumors for years. Let's hope they are not true. Long live Karl!


yes, the whole first floor, they had 3 shows that day - lunch, tea and dinner. The show on the official site is a mixture of the 3 I guess, I saw DH and me at the video, LOL! My SM told me that last year somebody supported him while walking. He looked very nice, but I felt so bad for him in someway, it felt like he is really old and lonely. 


LaenaLovely said:


> I recently read an article where he was interviewed and he comes off as such a workaholic...maybe he is getting bored with it and wants to focus on other things.  He is not young and does so much..fendi, his own lines, etc...but maybe if I had his job I'd have that kind of working stamina!


yes, he works a lot.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my black Paris Rome jacket with my new Anne Fontaine leather skirt today.
> View attachment 3543262


Love this look, great combo with the skirt! I have to find a leather skirt!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I have that jacket. It doesn't look like that when I wear it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


it looks better on you! I hate the clinging T...


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> yes, the whole first floor, they had 3 shows that day - lunch, tea and dinner. The show on the official site is a mixture of the 3 I guess, I saw DH and me at the video, LOL! My SM told me that last year somebody supported him while walking. He looked very nice, but I felt so bad for him in someway, it felt like he is really old and lonely....



The video was amazing, have watched it twice, 
makes sense setting three slots for the show, ritz hotel is not huge, and I imagine lots of guests were invited, gosh I bet it took precise planing to manage it all! 
I was reading an article on BOF this morning about how Chanel show was a major attraction for paris, specially after the difficult time it's facing with drop in number of tourist shoppers,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like them both. It is more difficult to see the fabric in the second photo. I know that's no help. I'm sure you will choose well.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with piling of their Paris Rome jacket? I don't mind a bit but it seems excessive after 5-6 wears.
> 
> For anyone looking for a black tee shirt, when I was in Paris I stopped in to the Karl lagerfeld store. They had a black tee shirt with his profile in white. It's only about $50-75. If someone wants that look it might be an interesting way to go. I didn't buy it so I don't have photos sorry. I think they might sell online.



I got mine back from de-pilling today. Looks better but I'm not sure they should be proud about their fabric choice on this one. They can keep their new book on the Paris-Rome LBJ as far as I'm concerned. 
My black 2011 cruise has no such problem. It's as new. 
Luckily the gold tweed one keeps up perfectly.
This situation amongst other considerations made me skip the lovely cream cruise.[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## MSO13

hello!

i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons. 

I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello!
> 
> i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons.
> 
> I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!
> 
> View attachment 3543773
> 
> View attachment 3543774



Oh my gosh that's s beautiful color! I love it.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my gosh that's s beautiful color! I love it.



thanks! I don't have anything like this and the fox trim is what got me. all my bags look good with it and i'm going to stalk it for sale alerts and see if i can pick up a black as well. I love the loose sleeves and it's just warm enough over the tweed. MM calls this color Tobacco btw


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I got mine back from de-pilling today. Looks better but I'm not sure they should be proud about their fabric choice on this one. They can keep their new book on the Paris-Rome LBJ as far as I'm concerned.
> My black 2011 cruise has no such problem. It's as new.
> Luckily the gold tweed one keeps up perfectly.
> This situation amongst other considerations made me skip the lovely cream cruise.[emoji24][emoji24]



Interesting. Thanks for the info, While I am happy that the Paris Rome pieces were priced  attractively, it is still disappointing to spend $5000 on a jacket that looks bad after a few wears. It definitely played in to my decision not to spend $10000 on the cruise jacket. If it costs $6000-7000 to produce a quality long lasting piece then I would say that's the sweet spot for pricing at least for me. I'd rather not spend $5000 on something that won't last and I would have to be completely in love with something to stretch to the $10,000 mark. Not that Karl asked me.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> thanks! I don't have anything like this and the fox trim is what got me. all my bags look good with it and i'm going to stalk it for sale alerts and see if i can pick up a black as well. I love the loose sleeves and it's just warm enough over the tweed. MM calls this color Tobacco btw



Is the collar detachable? I have an older coat (not maxmara) with a detachable saga fox collar. It buttons inside the collar. I'm wondering if I can have my tailor place buttons to be able to wear it  on my navy max Mara coat as well. It would be nice to mix it up.

Oh I see it now on maxmara.com. Looks like it has a hood and is not detachable. It's really pretty


----------



## divababe

ari said:


> View attachment 3543717
> View attachment 3543718
> 
> Which one of these black jackets do you prefer?
> I didn't like somehow the material of the second, it was light, but with lots of hairs out after only the show. The first one I didn't see from close up. The shimmering threads are a bit difficult to pull off. Also it doesn't look like it fits the model well.



I think from looking straight on, the second seemed to be easier to pull off. However, you saw it close up, so the second one might bother you if it shreds? The second looks like it has silver thread...sometimes they are shinny and sometimes they are not! Get both and try them on and let us know!


----------



## LaenaLovely

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello!
> 
> i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons.
> 
> I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!
> 
> View attachment 3543773
> 
> View attachment 3543774



This looks stunning!  All those glorious neutrals.  I tried on similar max mara without the fur, but try and wish  as I might that sienna color is not for my skin tone...sadly making me look like i checked out of a hospital a little too early.  Look fabulous with yours!  Happily jealous [emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is the collar detachable? I have an older coat (not maxmara) with a detachable saga fox collar. It buttons inside the collar. I'm wondering if I can have my tailor place buttons to be able to wear it  on my navy max Mara coat as well. It would be nice to mix it up.
> 
> Oh I see it now on maxmara.com. Looks like it has a hood and is not detachable. It's really pretty



the fur is detachable, the hood is not [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Despite trying ruffled blouses etc that look great on everyone else, I find that I still like to wear my jackets in a simple way. I'm wearing my blue jacket with navy pants and turtleneck today. Hermes accessories.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Despite trying ruffled blouses etc that look great on everyone else, I find that I still like to wear my jackets in a simple way. I'm wearing my blue jacket with navy pants and turtleneck today. Hermes accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543807


It's very you! I like it.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like them both. It is more difficult to see the fabric in the second photo. I know that's no help. I'm sure you will choose well.
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble with piling of their Paris Rome jacket? I don't mind a bit but it seems excessive after 5-6 wears.
> 
> For anyone looking for a black tee shirt, when I was in Paris I stopped in to the Karl lagerfeld store. They had a black tee shirt with his profile in white. It's only about $50-75. If someone wants that look it might be an interesting way to go. I didn't buy it so I don't have photos sorry. I think they might sell online.



Yes mine has considerable pilling after only 5-6 wears as well! I've only worn the skirt once because of this concern, but it managed to stay pretty stable with only the one wear, I wonder why there's such a difference w the jacket...



MrsOwen3 said:


> hello!
> 
> i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons.
> 
> I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!
> 
> View attachment 3543773
> 
> View attachment 3543774



Beautiful combination!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Despite trying ruffled blouses etc that look great on everyone else, I find that I still like to wear my jackets in a simple way. I'm wearing my blue jacket with navy pants and turtleneck today. Hermes accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543807



So elegant!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Yes mine has considerable pilling after only 5-6 wears as well! I've only worn the skirt once because of this concern, but it managed to stay pretty stable with only the one wear, I wonder why there's such a difference w the jacket...
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful combination!!
> 
> 
> 
> So elegant!



I haven't worn the skirt at all yet. My jacket didn't start to pill until the third wearing. My store had the pants available for sale. I said no because of the piling. They redid the pants in different colors but the same fabric for cruise. I would steer clear everyone. If the pants pill like this it will be horrible.

The low price of the Paris Rome black jacket lured many people to buy their first Chanel RTW. With no other experience with Chanel, I'm sure this is going to turn a lot of customers off forever. Really bad move.


----------



## pigleto972001

Are there cruise jackets w the same tweed? It's not the same as the white one is it?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Are there cruise jackets w the same tweed? It's not the same as the white one is it?



The white cruise jacket is a different tweed. But it certainly makes me nervous about their products and their level of quality in general. I was nervous looking at the white cruise jacket fabric. I would certainly skip any of the pants that they are selling in this tweed. I don't know about the jacket. I passed.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Are there cruise jackets w the same tweed? It's not the same as the white one is it?



The cream cruise 17 is a braided Lesage tweed composed of woven strands. It won't pill but catch on things easily. That sort of pulls are easy to repair. 

The military green [emoji1083] jacket with fringes I saw today is even more stunning IR but with a price above 13000 $ it's a piece of art for me anyway.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Re cruise jacket I tried a larger size and it didn't flare out as much ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541781
> 
> 
> It looks so nice ! Do you love it ? I don't know about the flare so much.



Great but too big for your frame!


----------



## Pourquoipas

divababe said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the long MIA! As always, [emoji173]️ everyone's lovely pieces! I have a dilemma needing your help to decide.
> 
> I lost a lot of weight recently. As a family, we made a life style change mainly by eating very healthy. We didn't make the change to lose weight, but follow a healthier life style so we can be healthier when we get old. Nonetheless, I lost 10lbs! I know a lot of ppl will kill for losing 10lbs, except me because now I am looking at all my Chanel pieces and couldn't wear because they are all too big! [emoji24] Most of my pieces are needing to be taken in by a size at least. I was normally a size 38. My hesitation is that I should wait to do that until our life style change hit the 6 month or a year mark. However, that means I can't wear my LBJ from Paris Rome that I got or all other Chanel pieces. Here are some options I can think of, but not sure...would greatly appreciate your inputs!
> 
> Option 1: have the jackets and etc. taken in and live the present and enjoy the pieces! One thing I can try to see if it could be done is to ask the tailor whether any fabric can be left in with the jacket vs cutting all off during the alteration. I have heard ppl saying that could be done. I know I probably won't be able to do that for my two cruise jackets since there's no lining and not sure where to hide the extra fabric.
> 
> Option 2: don't wear the pieces now and wait a few more months to see if the weight will stay off before doing any alterations. This is so difficult because I am seeing all the fabulous pieces in my closet!
> 
> Option 3: buy new pieces in small sizes and save the old ones for now. Then decide what to do but at least have some pieces to wear now. Very costly for sure!
> 
> Option 4: anything else you suggest?
> 
> TIA!



Difficult 
Don't touch the cruise pieces (yet) as it's winter now.
Those jackets you bought for this season you could have them altered to be motivated to keep a stable weight in the future . I think that spending so much on a Chanel jacket is the best stimulant for eating discipline.
Skirts and pants are tricky and a small change in weight is visible and I might buy some reasonable basics in smaller size and wait to be sure to remain stable before altering the expensive pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> The cream cruise 17 is a braided Lesage tweed composed of woven strands. It won't pill but catch on things easily. That sort of pulls are easy to repair.
> 
> The military green [emoji1083] jacket with fringes I saw today is even more stunning IR but with a price above 13000 $ it's a piece of art for me anyway.



Wowee ! Yes me too. The cruise jacket is beyond me too 

Yes my SA was concerned when he saw the white jacket it would pull. It was funny when he told me about the Velcro pieces for spring. He said chanel told him they found Velcro that would not pull on the tweed. Will see !


----------



## tonkamama

doloresmia said:


> Ari so exciting you were live at the show! I watched the instagram stories.... Would be fun to think you were at one of the tables
> 
> Here is a fab photo from @elleusa instagram
> 
> View attachment 3543417


I think she was wearing the jacket one size smaller ... again I think all models and celebrities down sizing their jackets


----------



## tonkamama

Happy holidays to all the gorgeous ladies on here!!  Two of my most favorite and wearable Paris in Rome jackets.  Going to pick up another casual one from the sales will post next week...


----------



## marielyse

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello!
> 
> i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons.
> 
> I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!
> 
> View attachment 3543773
> 
> View attachment 3543774



That's a beautiful coat and it looks great on you! My favorite coat to wear over Chanel jackets is this wool one from the Brasserie collection. It's similar to the one Ari has except it is in all in the same material. It fits well over jackets and heavy layering and sleeves can be worn folded (as in the full length photo) or not (close up photo). This is what I wore to the Métiers d'Art dîner show


----------



## Pourquoipas

marielyse said:


> That's a beautiful coat and it looks great on you! My favorite coat to wear over Chanel jackets is this wool one from the Brasserie collection. It's similar to the one Ari has except it is in all in the same material. It fits well over jackets and heavy layering and sleeves can be worn folded (as in the full length photo) or not (close up photo). This is what I wore to the Métiers d'Art dîner show
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543989
> 
> View attachment 3543990



This looks great, perfect for layering , the Lotus ring and other VCA is stealing the show[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Happy holidays to all the gorgeous ladies on here!!  Two of my most favorite and wearable Paris in Rome jackets.  Going to pick up another casual one from the sales will post next week...



Both outfits look beautiful on you. 



marielyse said:


> That's a beautiful coat and it looks great on you! My favorite coat to wear over Chanel jackets is this wool one from the Brasserie collection. It's similar to the one Ari has except it is in all in the same material. It fits well over jackets and heavy layering and sleeves can be worn folded (as in the full length photo) or not (close up photo). This is what I wore to the Métiers d'Art dîner show
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543989
> 
> View attachment 3543990



This is a very nice coat. I hope you enjoyed the show.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Are there cruise jackets w the same tweed? It's not the same as the white one is it?



Here is a close up of the white cruise jacket. The fabric is completely different from the black Paris Rome. I don't think it will pill. I haven't had any problem with any of my other Chanel jackets like this. It's highly unusual but it seems to be happening to many of us. I have asked my store about it and what to do. I'm used to dealing with normal piling that comes with cashmere sweaters etc. This is way worse than that. The jacket is fuzzy like a teddy bear and the weave of the fabric is no longer evident under all of the fuzz. Here is a photo. You can see that it's worse at the top of the arm (left) than toward the bottom.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no!!!! What did Chanel say? I have some older jackets that have held up for years.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no!!!! What did Chanel say? I have some older jackets that have held up for years.



They said to bring it in for them to see. I'll let you know what comes of it. The store is a 2 hour drive so I'll have to wait until I'm in town. I really hope it can be fixed. I love the jacket. Maybe it's like a new carpet and once the initial fuzz is gone it will stop. [emoji1317]


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes maybe it just needs a little trim


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They said to bring it in for them to see. I'll let you know what comes of it. The store is a 2 hour drive so I'll have to wait until I'm in town. I really hope it can be fixed. I love the jacket. Maybe it's like a new carpet and once the initial fuzz is gone it will stop. [emoji1317]



Mine is doing it to. I've worn it 3x. Not happy ;(


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Mine is doing it to. I've worn it 3x. Not happy ;(



Terrible news. I'll let you know what the store says.


----------



## gracekelly

My guess is that they will offer to de-pill it and that is it.  I don't see them giving refunds.  Everyone wears things differently.  I am using this as an "occasion" jacket since I have plenty of other things to wear, however, most of you are trying to get your money's worth out of it by frequent wears and that is much smarter really.  I have an older black jacket that pills and I have a fabric brush that i use to remove the pills.  I live with it and work with it as best I can.  The thing is to avoid rubbing it i.e. wearing a shoulder bag, seat belt  etc.  Of course the area under the arms is always going to be a problem because of rubbing.  I never considered the skirt or the pant, but I certainly would have avoided them expecting the pilling to be much worse.

I truly understand the unhappiness about this and I guess it is chalk it up to live and learn.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> My guess is that they will offer to de-pill it and that is it.  I don't see them giving refunds.  Everyone wears things differently.  I am using this as an "occasion" jacket since I have plenty of other things to wear, however, most of you are trying to get your money's worth out of it by frequent wears and that is much smarter really.  I have an older black jacket that pills and I have a fabric brush that i use to remove the pills.  I live with it and work with it as best I can.  The thing is to avoid rubbing it i.e. wearing a shoulder bag, seat belt  etc.  Of course the area under the arms is always going to be a problem because of rubbing.  I never considered the skirt or the pant, but I certainly would have avoided them expecting the pilling to be much worse.
> 
> I truly understand the unhappiness about this and I guess it is chalk it up to live and learn.



Ridiculous for this price. But thank you for the advice. I have only worn mine a few times. I reach for the gold one more often. I would really have preferred a solution to a refund but I suppose there isn't one. Will the pilling decrease after a while or is this going to be a problem forever? I will only wear the skirt for occasions. It definitely dampens my enthusiasm for  future purchases.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ridiculous for this price. But thank you for the advice. I have only worn mine a few times. I reach for the gold one more often. I would really have preferred a solution to a refund but I suppose there isn't one. Will the pilling decrease after a while or is this going to be a problem forever? I will only wear the skirt for occasions. It definitely dampens my enthusiasm for  future purchases.


Well it makes you more aware of fabrics in general  I think that once the surface fuzz has been removed, it should certainly slow down.  It isn't as if it is coming from below.  It is like new carpet in that there is always more fuzz in the vacuum at first and then it tapers off,  I have only de-pilled my older black jacket 2-3 times.  I have had this happened with  a non-Chanel jacket that was positively furry at first.  It is an expensive Italian brand and the fabric is super nice, but it needed a haircut a few times.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Well it makes you more aware of fabrics in general  I think that once the surface fuzz has been removed, it should certainly slow down.  It isn't as if it is coming from below.  It is like new carpet in that there is always more fuzz in the vacuum at first and then it tapers off,  I have only de-pilled my older black jacket 2-3 times.  I have had this happened with  a non-Chanel jacket that was positively furry at first.  It is an expensive Italian brand and the fabric is super nice, but it needed a haircut a few times.



Oh good! Should I just go over it with my Pringle cashmere comb?


----------



## luckylove

I am so sorry to hear the news about the black Paris Rome jacket and its lack of durability.  I have only worn mine once, so no issues based on the one wear... Over time, I suspect they all will get fuzzy. I am wondering if I should return the skirt since I never altered or wore it.  What would you all recommend? A fuzzy rear isn't a good look on anyone! Yikes! The jacket is stunning; I wish it wouldn't pill!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> I am so sorry to hear the news about the black Paris Rome jacket and its lack of durability.  I have only worn mine once, so no issues based on the one wear... Over time, I suspect they all will get fuzzy. I am wondering if I should return the skirt since I never altered or wore it.  What would you all recommend? A fuzzy rear isn't a good look on anyone! Yikes! The jacket is stunning; I wish it wouldn't pill!



Even if they offered a refund I would probably keep my jacket and skirt. I will just do a few rounds with a cashmere comb or have them do it at the boutique. I'm glad I didn't buy the pants. That's a large surface area to cover with a cashmere comb. I can manage the skirt. Please everyone beware of those pants. As I said it's the same fabric but pastel colors for cruise. 

I have worn my gold jacket much more and it's holding up fine. No issues.


----------



## divababe

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a close up of the white cruise jacket. The fabric is completely different from the black Paris Rome. I don't think it will pill. I haven't had any problem with any of my other Chanel jackets like this. It's highly unusual but it seems to be happening to many of us. I have asked my store about it and what to do. I'm used to dealing with normal piling that comes with cashmere sweaters etc. This is way worse than that. The jacket is fuzzy like a teddy bear and the weave of the fabric is no longer evident under all of the fuzz. Here is a photo. You can see that it's worse at the top of the arm (left) than toward the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 3544105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544091



My LBJ is the same way even I only wore it once. You are right, it will probably get worst and so not looking forward to it.


----------



## EmileH

I just went over mine with a cashmere comb. It all comes off and it looks better. That's much easier for me than driving two hours to the store and waiting to get it back. I have some hope from gracekelly that eventually it will lessen. Geez. We need a ladies maid to help with this. I think the skirt will be easy to go over as well when it happens. None of my other jackets are this high maintenance. But I guess it's worth it. Let's just hope it does get better over time. This does argue for getting another black jacket or two as long as the fabric is low maintenance.


----------



## pigleto972001

That sounds better. Hope it does slow down. I hope the first jacket in the metiers show is not the same tweed. I love it. Ah well it's probably out of my range anyway


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just went over mine with a cashmere comb. It all comes off and it looks better. That's much easier for me than driving two hours to the store and waiting to get it back. I have some hope from gracekelly that eventually it will lessen. Geez. We need a ladies maid to help with this. I think the skirt will be easy to go over as well when it happens. None of my other jackets are this high maintenance. But I guess it's worth it. Let's just hope it does get better over time. This does argue for getting another black jacket or two as long as the fabric is low maintenance.




I thought you could do it!  It isn't brain surgery   I wouldn't use one of those battery operated things on it because that would scare even me.  I have the comb and a special paddle that picks up lint and pills and between them, I am fine.


----------



## lmac408

Does anyone own this jacket? I was able to get it on sale and I really like it, but I think I want to get it shortened (I live in the PNW and it's not often cold enough to wear this). Any comments welcome!


----------



## lmac408

Here is it on a hanger:


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just went over mine with a cashmere comb. It all comes off and it looks better. That's much easier for me than driving two hours to the store and waiting to get it back. I have some hope from gracekelly that eventually it will lessen. Geez. We need a ladies maid to help with this. I think the skirt will be easy to go over as well when it happens. None of my other jackets are this high maintenance. But I guess it's worth it. Let's just hope it does get better over time. This does argue for getting another black jacket or two as long as the fabric is low maintenance.


Dear Pocketbook Pup, may I ask which brand of cashmere comb you used on the black jacket?  I would like to get one too...  thank you.


----------



## tonkamama

lmac408 said:


> Does anyone own this jacket? I was able to get it on sale and I really like it, but I think I want to get it shortened (I live in the PNW and it's not often cold enough to wear this). Any comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544409


I don't have this long coat, but I did recently shorten one of my Chanel long coat bought many years ago so I can actually wearing it more... it has been sitting in my closet for 10 + years 

As far as I know, Chanel (or just my local Chanel) will not shorten the long coat in order to change the original look of it, so I went to my NM SA for help...which they did a great job shortening the coat for me.


----------



## smileygirl

Yes my black jacket is pilling like crazy too.  

The gold one seems much better.  I wore the set for the first time yesterday!  I thought it looked a little old and added a bow.


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Dear Pocketbook Pup, may I ask which brand of cashmere comb you used on the black jacket?  I would like to get one too...  thank you.


I found one at J Crew


----------



## Pourquoipas

Out for some Christmas shopping for today.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Out for some Christmas shopping for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544580



You look smashing PQP!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> You look smashing PQP!



Thank you dear Ari, I hope the candles I found will bring along some [emoji319]feeling to my [emoji537].


----------



## EmileH

lmac408 said:


> Does anyone own this jacket? I was able to get it on sale and I really like it, but I think I want to get it shortened (I live in the PNW and it's not often cold enough to wear this). Any comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544409



My store only has the long coats left on sale. They did offer to shorten it if I wanted. 



tonkamama said:


> Dear Pocketbook Pup, may I ask which brand of cashmere comb you used on the black jacket?  I would like to get one too...  thank you.



You can get them anywhere. J crew the laundress container store. It looks like this. I think this came free with a Pringle sweater. Don't use the batter thing no matter how tempting. I ruined a cashmere sweater years ago. They aren't safe.








smileygirl said:


> Yes my black jacket is pilling like crazy too.
> 
> The gold one seems much better.  I wore the set for the first time yesterday!  I thought it looked a little old and added a bow.




This looks lovely. Break up the set too for a youthful look.




Pourquoipas said:


> Out for some Christmas shopping for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544580



You look great. Happy shopping.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Pocketbook Pup, I will go to my local The Container Store to get one, probably try it on a piece of old sweater first and see because I don't trust myself!  



smileygirl said:


> Yes my black jacket is pilling like crazy too.
> 
> The gold one seems much better.  I wore the set for the first time yesterday!  I thought it looked a little old and added a bow.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> My store only has the long coats left on sale. They did offer to shorten it if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them anywhere. J crew the laundress container store. It looks like this. I think this came free with a Pringle sweater. Don't use the batter thing no matter how tempting. I ruined a cashmere sweater years ago. They aren't safe.
> 
> View attachment 3544640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks lovely. Break up the set too for a youthful look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great. Happy shopping.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup, I will go to my local The Container Store to get one, probably try it on a piece of old sweater first and see because I don't trust myself!



Don't worry. It's not sharp. There is no way to hurt the jacket with it.  Just don't be tempted by the battery thing. 

We might want to keep one tucked into the pocket of our jacket [emoji16]


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Despite trying ruffled blouses etc that look great on everyone else, I find that I still like to wear my jackets in a simple way. I'm wearing my blue jacket with navy pants and turtleneck today. Hermes accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543807





tonkamama said:


> Happy holidays to all the gorgeous ladies on here!!  Two of my most favorite and wearable Paris in Rome jackets.  Going to pick up another casual one from the sales will post next week...





marielyse said:


> That's a beautiful coat and it looks great on you! My favorite coat to wear over Chanel jackets is this wool one from the Brasserie collection. It's similar to the one Ari has except it is in all in the same material. It fits well over jackets and heavy layering and sleeves can be worn folded (as in the full length photo) or not (close up photo). This is what I wore to the Métiers d'Art dîner show
> View attachment 3543989
> 
> View attachment 3543990





lmac408 said:


> Does anyone own this jacket? I was able to get it on sale and I really like it, but I think I want to get it shortened (I live in the PNW and it's not often cold enough to wear this). Any comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544409





smileygirl said:


> Yes my black jacket is pilling like crazy too.
> The gold one seems much better.  I wore the set for the first time yesterday!  I thought it looked a little old and added a bow.





Pourquoipas said:


> Out for some Christmas shopping for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544580



Ladies, you look spectacular! Thanks for the inspiring pics!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My store only has the long coats left on sale. They did offer to shorten it if I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them anywhere. J crew the laundress container store. It looks like this. I think this came free with a Pringle sweater. Don't use the batter thing no matter how tempting. I ruined a cashmere sweater years ago. They aren't safe.
> 
> View attachment 3544640
> 
> This looks lovely. Break up the set too for a youthful look.
> You look great. Happy shopping.



Thanks for pic, PbP. I need one of these. I have one of those scary battery contraption . Been lucky so far but one has to be very cautious with it. Much safer to use the comb.


----------



## Moirai

MrsOwen3 said:


> hello!
> 
> i have not been wearing my first Chanel jackets due to the weather which was making me sad. it was too warm at first and now too cold and i didn't have a coat that would go over them. I looked into Max Mara based on this thread and chose a coat in a lovely russet/sienna color in the loose "bathrobe" style and it's perfect! it even fits over my bell sleeve ecru jacket and looks so great with the copper buttons.
> 
> I'm happy I'll be able to enjoy my jackets in the winter!
> 
> View attachment 3543773
> 
> View attachment 3543774



MrsO, fabulous coat. Thanks for sharing this. I saw this color online and was considering it over camel color. I have a Max Mara SA searching a camel wrap style for me in cashmere. Hope to get one soon. It looks great with your Chanel.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> View attachment 3543717
> View attachment 3543718
> 
> Which one of these black jackets do you prefer?
> I didn't like somehow the material of the second, it was light, but with lots of hairs out after only the show. The first one I didn't see from close up. The shimmering threads are a bit difficult to pull off. Also it doesn't look like it fits the model well.


Thanks for all the lovely pics! Sounds like you had a great time.
I prefer the style of the second jacket but I would worry about the fabric shedding too. Shimmering fabric in the first jacket is not as versatile.


----------



## pigleto972001

I found my Celine cocoon coat fits nicely over the jackets  it's loose fitting in the shoulders


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I found my Celine cocoon coat fits nicely over the jackets  it's loose fitting in the shoulders



I have wondered about the cocoon coats too. Perhaps I should get one. I tend to like something fitted when I'm not wearing a jacket under it.one coat won't suit all of my needs but I guess it's ok to have a lot of coats where I live.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Yes my black jacket is pilling like crazy too.
> 
> The gold one seems much better.  I wore the set for the first time yesterday!  I thought it looked a little old and added a bow.



I love the gold suit on you, it doesn't look old at all!


----------



## ari

lmac408 said:


> Does anyone own this jacket? I was able to get it on sale and I really like it, but I think I want to get it shortened (I live in the PNW and it's not often cold enough to wear this). Any comments welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544409



Don't shorten it! It looks great on you. I can't really say as I need I full picture, but from what I can see it looks nice! It has volume on top and double breasted so it needs the length to balance it. Try it with boots, it will look better!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I thought you could do it!  It isn't brain surgery   I wouldn't use one of those battery operated things on it because that would scare even me.  I have the comb and a special paddle that picks up lint and pills and between them, I am fine.



I do it with the battery thing. I have a jacket from 2013 that pills, it has mohair so I thought this was the reason for excessive pilling, the black Paris Rome pills the same way, so I think it's the weave


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Out for some Christmas shopping for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544580



Love this jacket! So sharp looking on you!


----------



## EmileH

This is from Instagram. The young  girl on the right demonstrates beautifully how to wear the lbj for evening.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Even if they offered a refund I would probably keep my jacket and skirt. I will just do a few rounds with a cashmere comb or have them do it at the boutique. I'm glad I didn't buy the pants. That's a large surface area to cover with a cashmere comb. I can manage the skirt. Please everyone beware of those pants. As I said it's the same fabric but pastel colors for cruise.
> 
> I have worn my gold jacket much more and it's holding up fine. No issues.



Thank you for the advice on how to care for these pieces if they start to pill.  I will need to learn how to do this delicately. I never trust myself with fixing piling on something delicate or pricey. I will have to take it slowly until I gain a little confidence maintaining it. I am going to take a chance and alter the skirt so I can wear it.  These pieces are too pretty to just sit in the closet. Thanks again for sharing your advice! Best wishes!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Thank you for the advice on how to care for these pieces if they start to pill.  I will need to learn how to do this delicately. I never trust myself with fixing piling on something delicate or pricey. I will have to take it slowly until I gain a little confidence maintaining it. I am going to take a chance and alter the skirt so I can wear it.  These pieces are too pretty to just sit in the closet. Thanks again for sharing your advice! Best wishes!



Thanks to gracekelly. She is the source of the excellent advice. Good luck! I'm sure you will be fine.


----------



## doloresmia

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I have that jacket. It doesn't look like that when I wear it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Lol I just saw this in the pharrell williams celebrity news and gossip thread 

Chanel works for so many[emoji3]

I would have chosen long pants but there you go....


----------



## Baglover121

doloresmia said:


> Lol I just saw this in the pharrell williams celebrity news and gossip thread
> 
> Chanel works for so many[emoji3]
> 
> I would have chosen long pants but there you go....
> 
> View attachment 3544751



Hmm,bad look , the jacket is a beautiful winter classic tweed and the ripped shorts are just too much,


----------



## Baglover121

One of the guests at paris cosmopolite, beautiful pieces but they don't work together, two completely different seasons and themes


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> One of the guests at paris cosmopolite, beautiful pieces but they don't work together, two completely different seasons and themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544761



Agree, out of the context she'd look like she got her stuff at Salvation Army.


----------



## LaenaLovely

Pourquoipas said:


> Agree, out of the context she'd look like she got her stuff at Salvation Army.



[emoji13]. Agreed and hilarious!  I do sometimes feel like some people pile on all the labels and when they don't work together, it actually looks cheap and tacky...even if the cost of the outfit was astronomical and the pieces on their own would have been lovely.  Also, didn't coco advise to take one thing off when you leave the house to simplify and make your look more elegant?


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Don't worry. It's not sharp. There is no way to hurt the jacket with it.  Just don't be tempted by the battery thing.
> 
> We might want to keep one tucked into the pocket of our jacket [emoji16]



GRRRR!!! Chanel should give the following for free: a rat with the rat cage jacket, a comb with the prefall LBJ... Thanks for the tips PbP!!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is from Instagram. The young  girl on the right demonstrates beautifully how to wear the lbj for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544665


OMG perhaps the LBJ is made to only drape over the shoulders = less pilling/fuzz.


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Agree, out of the context she'd look like she got her stuff at Salvation Army.



Hahahahhahah so true

Although, if that jacket could be found at Salvation Army I am there!!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> OMG perhaps the LBJ is made to only drape over the shoulders = less pilling/fuzz.



Too funny! I think we should keep a cashmere comb in one of the four pockets.


----------



## Vanana

Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny! I think we should keep a cashmere comb in one of the four pockets.


I need to go get one next time I go shopping or amazon it after seeing the suggestions.  your photo was very helpful


----------



## Baglover121

Vanana said:


> Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.
> View attachment 3544819



Oh wow it looks stunning on you, much much nicer than the AD styling


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great ! It's quite versatile it seems


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Agree, out of the context she'd look like she got her stuff at Salvation Army.


Yup, she was trying to hard and even threw Hermes into the mix.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks to gracekelly. She is the source of the excellent advice. Good luck! I'm sure you will be fine.


You are very sweet!


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Lol I just saw this in the pharrell williams celebrity news and gossip thread
> 
> Chanel works for so many[emoji3]
> 
> I would have chosen long pants but there you go....
> 
> View attachment 3544751


At least he wasn't wearing his clown shoes.


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.
> View attachment 3544819



Wow, so elegant! I like the unexpectedness of the Spring jacket over a fall look. [emoji1360]


----------



## Genie27

Baglover121 said:


> One of the guests at paris cosmopolite, beautiful pieces but they don't work together, two completely different seasons and themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544761


She is lovely - it's the (imo, fugly) tshirt that trashes the whole look.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.
> View attachment 3544819



It looks lovely on you. I think they were overly ambitious with the price on this one.


----------



## Vanana

Baglover121 said:


> Oh wow it looks stunning on you, much much nicer than the AD styling





ailoveresale said:


> Wow, so elegant! I like the unexpectedness of the Spring jacket over a fall look. [emoji1360]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks lovely on you. I think they were overly ambitious with the price on this one.


Thanks ladies. no idea what I was doing but figure they're both from cuba collection, wonder how they might go together. Unlike you ladies who are experts in coordinating chanel outfits, my thoughts were: "black goes with white; and long skirt goes with fitted cropped little jacket; long skirt requires heels/boots"


----------



## tonkamama

*Just pick up this denim jacket at Chanel sales.  Love the oversize relax look.  This is my regular size, I did not size down but do plan to take it back in January to have the sleeves shorten and taking in a little per my lovely SA's suggestion (I have skinny arms), but actually I kinda prefer the look as is , it's a chic everyday casual jacket.   *





*Just for fun, I tried on the famous Cuba cream jacket  (one size bigger than my usual size).  Its beautifully made but little boxy for my body frame and not something I can wear everyday so I pass .  
*


----------



## smileygirl

tonkamama said:


> *Just pick up this denim jacket at Chanel sales.  Love the oversize relax look.  This is my regular size, I did not size down but do plan to take it back in January to have the sleeves shorten and taking in a little per my lovely SA's suggestion (I have skinny arms), but actually I kinda prefer the look as is , it's a chic everyday casual jacket.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for fun, I tried on the famous Cuba cream jacket  (one size bigger than my usual size).  Its beautifully made but little boxy for my body frame and not something I can wear everyday so I pass .
> *


This is so pretty on you!


----------



## smileygirl

I bought this years ago but have never known what to wear underneath.  Here it is with the Paris Rome shirt.  I think this works.  Does anyone else have this or have suggestions on how to wear it?  It's been sitting folded up in a suitcase for years ... Love to hear any thoughts!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.
> View attachment 3544819





smileygirl said:


> This is so pretty on you!



The white cruise looks so elegant with the black skirt. It's a pity that so many feel they should skip. I'll regret it for sure but it's priced roughly 2000 above what I would consider acceptable even if still crazy for a jacket.
Tonkamama it looks so good with your black outfit and hair. I'm with you with the use. It looks quite delicate for routine days.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> I bought this years ago but have never known what to wear underneath.  Here it is with the Paris Rome shirt.  I think this works.  Does anyone else have this or have suggestions on how to wear it?  It's been sitting folded up in a suitcase for years ... Love to hear any thoughts!



This is a fabulous piece and doesn't need more than a bow, black stockings and some heels.
The kind of coat dress I love without further additions. But of course you should wear it every now and then![emoji7]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is from Instagram. The young  girl on the right demonstrates beautifully how to wear the lbj for evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544665


Yes, very elegant!


doloresmia said:


> Lol I just saw this in the pharrell williams celebrity news and gossip thread
> 
> Chanel works for so many[emoji3]
> 
> I would have chosen long pants but there you go....
> 
> View attachment 3544751


Nice jacket [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Baglover121 said:


> One of the guests at paris cosmopolite, beautiful pieces but they don't work together, two completely different seasons and themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544761


I like her! Minus the T!


Vanana said:


> Like many, I give up on the white jacket after considering price and my personal anticipated ability to wear it often. However, I was trying on something else and it was there in one of my sizes (on the lower side of the 2 sizes that usually fit me).  Figure I'd pull it over and see how it works with a long skirt and boots.  Here's a photo for the lucky ladies who were able to get it so you can consider how it looks/goes with a long skirt/dress.  I was surprised and thought it works quite ok given it's got a cropped cut.
> View attachment 3544819


It is a great look!


tonkamama said:


> *Just pick up this denim jacket at Chanel sales.  Love the oversize relax look.  This is my regular size, I did not size down but do plan to take it back in January to have the sleeves shorten and taking in a little per my lovely SA's suggestion (I have skinny arms), but actually I kinda prefer the look as is , it's a chic everyday casual jacket.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for fun, I tried on the famous Cuba cream jacket  (one size bigger than my usual size).  Its beautifully made but little boxy for my body frame and not something I can wear everyday so I pass .
> *


I like the Cuba jacket on you!


smileygirl said:


> I bought this years ago but have never known what to wear underneath.  Here it is with the Paris Rome shirt.  I think this works.  Does anyone else have this or have suggestions on how to wear it?  It's been sitting folded up in a suitcase for years ... Love to hear any thoughts!



It looks great on you! You should wear more often!


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> *Just pick up this denim jacket at Chanel sales.  Love the oversize relax look.  This is my regular size, I did not size down but do plan to take it back in January to have the sleeves shorten and taking in a little per my lovely SA's suggestion (I have skinny arms), but actually I kinda prefer the look as is , it's a chic everyday casual jacket.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just for fun, I tried on the famous Cuba cream jacket  (one size bigger than my usual size).  Its beautifully made but little boxy for my body frame and not something I can wear everyday so I pass .
> *



You made a great choice. The denim jacket is very nice. I think we are almost all coming to the same conclusions. The cruise jacket is beautifully constructed but for the price it would have to be the ultimate jacket and it didn't seem like that to me. You look beautiful in everything  but this doesn't look as flattering on you as your other jackets.


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> The white cruise looks so elegant with the black skirt. It's a pity that so many feel they should skip. I'll regret it for sure but it's priced roughly 2000 above what I would consider acceptable even if still crazy for a jacket.
> Tonkamama it looks so good with your black outfit and hair. I'm with you with the use. It looks quite delicate for routine days.


Hey there are like 5 of them at my local boutique and saw a few of them sitting around at a few dept locations too. Keeping hoped up for summer private presale possibility.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I take back my fugly comment on the Cuba T as the colours would go well with the other items in that collection, (that turquoise photo-bomb jacket for instance), and some outfits posted here have been very nice. But it clashes horribly with the gold jacket and the rest of that look.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Hey there are like 5 of them at my local boutique and saw a few of them sitting around at a few dept locations too. Keeping hoped up for summer private presale possibility.



I agree completely. Many people reserved this jacket to try it and then said no, including me. My impression is that now the unsold jackets are flying around the country for a second round of people to get a try. These customers were even less motivated than the first round to try it. They will mostly pass on it as well. Many of us came to the same conclusion.  My SA doesn't think it will make it to the sale. I think it might. I decided that if it doesn't I can live without it. That alone should tell me something. If it does I'll have to see if I still am interested enough to spend $6000 on it or if my interests have turned elsewhere.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like it but even at the 6k price point it wouldn't be a must have  if I recall it wasn't lined like the usual jackets?

It is a lovely jacket though. Just too high for me.


----------



## chowlover2

smileygirl said:


> I bought this years ago but have never known what to wear underneath.  Here it is with the Paris Rome shirt.  I think this works.  Does anyone else have this or have suggestions on how to wear it?  It's been sitting folded up in a suitcase for years ... Love to hear any thoughts!


Perfect!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You made a great choice. The denim jacket is very nice. I think we are almost all coming to the same conclusions. The cruise jacket is beautifully constructed but for the price it would have to be the ultimate jacket and it didn't seem like that to me. You look beautiful in everything  but this doesn't look as flattering on you as your other jackets.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup, I also afraid that the cruise jacket eventually turning yellow over times if I am not careful or frequent the dry cleanings.  I will save my $$$$ for the upcoming new season as I am seeing myself in the black and white coat/jacket ( of course minus the leggings).


----------



## pigleto972001

There are so many great jackets for pre fall. I really want a floppy hat and scarf combo too


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3545870
> 
> 
> Thank you Pocketbook Pup, I also afraid that the cruise jacket eventually turning yellow over times if I am not careful or frequent the dry cleanings.  I will save my $$$$ for the upcoming new season as I am seeing myself in the black and white coat/jacket ( of course minus the leggings).


Agree with your cruise jacket assessment and feel the same way about waiting.  The black and white is a stunning choice!  I saw my SA today and told her what is on my wish list.


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3545870
> 
> 
> Thank you Pocketbook Pup, I also afraid that the cruise jacket eventually turning yellow over times if I am not careful or frequent the dry cleanings.  I will save my $$$$ for the upcoming new season as I am seeing myself in the black and white coat/jacket ( of course minus the leggings).







This is very beautiful jacket! Look at the back! It is well fitted. The shawl is a bit distracting, it has a small collar.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> View attachment 3546171
> View attachment 3546172
> View attachment 3546173
> 
> This is very beautiful jacket! Look at the back! It is well fitted. The shawl is a bit distracting, it has a small collar.


Thanks for posting Ari, love all the details especially the fitted waistline . I hope the shawl is optional or removable ...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3546171
> View attachment 3546172
> View attachment 3546173
> 
> This is very beautiful jacket! Look at the back! It is well fitted. The shawl is a bit distracting, it has a small collar.



Lovely fitting jacket!
No fan of the 'vintage' style buttons though but the pleating behind is beautiful, might be really a piece to consider!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for posting Ari, love all the details especially the fitted waistline . I hope the shawl is optional or removable ...


I think it is removable/optional.


Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely fitting jacket!
> No fan of the 'vintage' style buttons though but the pleating behind is beautiful, might be really a piece to consider!


Yes, I didn't like the buttons, I saw them everywhere.....


----------



## pigleto972001

Did you see the first jacket on the runway up close? Loved it. And the floppy hats ? I totally want one


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Did you see the first jacket on the runway up close? Loved it. And the floppy hats ? I totally want one



This one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



? No, I don't think it was in the private view of the collection. [emoji5]


----------



## ladysarah

Baglover121 said:


> One of the guests at paris cosmopolite, beautiful pieces but they don't work together, two completely different seasons and themes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544761


Can anyone tell what bag is this?


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> Can anyone tell what bag is this?



A Kelly pochette


----------



## ladysarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A Kelly pochette


I thought that too, but the handle doesn't look quite right to me. It could just be the photo...


----------



## Freckles1

Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous. 


Closer look


----------



## pigleto972001

That is beautiful  a friend of mine considered it. The tweed is quite pretty. There was one w some black ruching that was similar.


----------



## Freckles1

pigleto972001 said:


> That is beautiful  a friend of mine considered it. The tweed is quite pretty. There was one w some black ruching that was similar.



Yes I believe it has a gold thread? There was also another similar jacket that had a leather phone holder as a pocket. 
I have another jacket coming. It's black with velvet ruching.


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## rhm

I loved the "looks" of the Pre-Fall but what in the world is going on with those shoulders??? 

I am not much sold on this collection as I was with the Rome collection but we'll see when the actual collection is released. 

From the Cosmopolite collection, one of the only "must-have" was Pharrell William's long tweed coat.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Gorgeous photos.....the lady in the background who is wearing the turtleneck -- she looks like the quintessential Chanel lady. Elegant, poised, charming.
Very impressive. Thank you for these photos.



ari said:


> View attachment 3546171
> View attachment 3546172
> View attachment 3546173
> 
> This is very beautiful jacket! Look at the back! It is well fitted. The shawl is a bit distracting, it has a small collar.


----------



## meridian

So if there was a thread entitled "How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket Casually" this pic would fit perfectly. Wearing the ever popular Paris Rome LBJ


----------



## newcalimommy

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449



I had a SA show me this as well totally considered it.  As it would be my first chanel jacket I'm confused about how to style it.  How do you plan on styling it?


----------



## Freckles1

newcalimommy said:


> I had a SA show me this as well totally considered it.  As it would be my first chanel jacket I'm confused about how to style it.  How do you plan on styling it?



I think I will wear the sleeves unzipped when wearing jeans and tall boots. I will zip the sleeves if wearing pants or a dress or skirt. I doubt I will ever zip it up. I will wear it open.


----------



## gracekelly

rhm said:


> I loved the "looks" of the Pre-Fall but what in the world is going on with those shoulders???
> 
> I am not much sold on this collection as I was with the Rome collection but we'll see when the actual collection is released.
> 
> From the Cosmopolite collection, one of the only "must-have" was Pharrell William's long tweed coat.


The shoulders were way out there, but I have seen strong shoulders on the runway before and some  jackets come through with little or no padding.  In fact, I took a jacket that was shown on the runway and came through with minimal padding and had it altered to have more padding in the shoulder so it matched the runway look.  I like a strong shoulder, however I don't want something that will look dated in a few years.  I don't think the world is going back to the football shoulders of the 80's.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449


I tried this on and the fabric is beautiful!  I decided that the black and white check coat was going to win out over this piece.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on and the fabric is beautiful!  I decided that the black and white check coat was going to win out over this piece.



Love the black and white. It's beautiful.


----------



## gracekelly

meridian said:


> So if there was a thread entitled "How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket Casually" this pic would fit perfectly. Wearing the ever popular Paris Rome LBJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546467


Spot on!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> I think I will wear the sleeves unzipped when wearing jeans and tall boots. I will zip the sleeves if wearing pants or a dress or skirt. I doubt I will ever zip it up. I will wear it open.


That sounds great!  I don't know why they do jackets with zippers.  I have a few and never zip them up.  Most of us don't even button them so why would we zip them? lol!


----------



## divababe

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449



I got the same one but haven't received yet! Hoping it's more blue than black! Mod pics please!


----------



## divababe

What do you ladies think about this necklace? I purchased it on sale, but not sure how it will look with layering jackets. Would appreciate if any of you have this and can share? (Sorry...don't know how to fix my pic so it doesn't show the SA contact info...didn't mean to give her info without asking her). 

View attachment 3546863


----------



## Freckles1

divababe said:


> I got the same one but haven't received yet! Hoping it's more blue than black! Mod pics please!



I am in my Jammie's but will take some tomorrow. Definitely more blue!!!


----------



## Freckles1

divababe said:


> What do you ladies think about this necklace? I purchased it on sale, but not sure how it will look with layering jackets. Would appreciate if any of you have this and can share?
> 
> View attachment 3546863



Looks very cool. Hip chic!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449


Stunning!


----------



## pigleto972001

divababe said:


> I got the same one but haven't received yet! Hoping it's more blue than black! Mod pics please!



It is a very nice navy blue for sure. You will love it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449



It looks wonderful!! Do you have a modeling pix? It looks like it's a longer jacket.... where does it fall on you? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on and the fabric is beautiful!  I decided that the black and white check coat was going to win out over this piece.



GK, did you like it when you tried it on? I'm debating about this piece and I'm worried it might be a tad too long. My favorite length is the airline jacket from last season (the blue fantasy tweed one), is this longer? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ari

I have some corporate event to go from work, decided to wear my Brassiere dress without the jacket. It is quite cold, thus the cardigan [emoji5]


----------



## EmileH

divababe said:


> What do you ladies think about this necklace? I purchased it on sale, but not sure how it will look with layering jackets. Would appreciate if any of you have this and can share? (Sorry...don't know how to fix my pic so it doesn't show the SA contact info...didn't mean to give her info without asking her).
> 
> View attachment 3546863



It's a lovely necklace. I considered that or the pearl one. I pictured it more with a dress. It's a statement piece. I decided that I could accomplish the same thing by layering the individual strands that I already have and maybe adding a brooch. But the sale price was very tempting. Try it in with your outfits and see what you think.



ari said:


> I have some corporate event to go from work, decided to wear my Brassiere dress without the jacket. It is quite cold, thus the cardigan [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546958



Lovely look Ari. The dress looks great on you.


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449


Very beautiful tweed! please post modeling pictures! 


BridesdeGala said:


> Gorgeous photos.....the lady in the background who is wearing the turtleneck -- she looks like the quintessential Chanel lady. Elegant, poised, charming.
> Very impressive. Thank you for these photos.


There we so many elegant ladies, all of them wearing Chanel from different seasons, it was an amazing crowd !


meridian said:


> So if there was a thread entitled "How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket Casually" this pic would fit perfectly. Wearing the ever popular Paris Rome LBJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546467


Love it! 


gracekelly said:


> The shoulders were way out there, but I have seen strong shoulders on the runway before and some  jackets come through with little or no padding.  In fact, I took a jacket that was shown on the runway and came through with minimal padding and had it altered to have more padding in the shoulder so it matched the runway look.  I like a strong shoulder, however I don't want something that will look dated in a few years.  I don't think the world is going back to the football shoulders of the 80's.


I don't like big shoulders, but I don't think these were too big. They looked bigger on the models, as they are soooo thin.


divababe said:


> What do you ladies think about this necklace? I purchased it on sale, but not sure how it will look with layering jackets. Would appreciate if any of you have this and can share? (Sorry...don't know how to fix my pic so it doesn't show the SA contact info...didn't mean to give her info without asking her).
> 
> View attachment 3546863


at this price I would get it in a heartbeat! it is beautifull, a bit formal.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a lovely necklace. I considered that or the pearl one. I pictured it more with a dress. It's a statement piece. I decided that I could accomplish the same thing by layering the individual strands that I already have and maybe adding a brooch. But the sale price was very tempting. Try it in with your outfits and see what you think.
> Pocketbook Pup, thank you!
> 
> 
> Lovely look Ari. The dress looks great on you.


----------



## Baglover121

Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449



My mother bought this jacket and she asked  for the zipper to be removed, and have buttons instead , they suggested hooks as a better option, much better


----------



## Moirai

Baglover121 said:


> My mother bought this jacket and she asked  for the zipper to be removed, and have buttons instead , they suggested hooks as a better option, much better


That's good to know that they are willing to remove zippers and add buttons.



Freckles1 said:


> Received this beauty today. The sleeves will need shortening a tad. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 3546448
> 
> Closer look
> View attachment 3546449


I would love to see this on you, Freckles. I was shown this piece a little while ago but turned it down because of the lack of buttons. It looks lovely, even better in your pic.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I have some corporate event to go from work, decided to wear my Brassiere dress without the jacket. It is quite cold, thus the cardigan [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546958



Love the pleated skirt of this dress. Very youthful and elegant allure. I see your nice new K comes with you, it looks grey but I suppose it's a real chameleon[emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I have some corporate event to go from work, decided to wear my Brassiere dress without the jacket. It is quite cold, thus the cardigan [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546958


You look so elegant, love your style Ari


----------



## gracekelly

xiaoxiao said:


> GK, did you like it when you tried it on? I'm debating about this piece and I'm worried it might be a tad too long. My favorite length is the airline jacket from last season (the blue fantasy tweed one), is this longer? Thanks in advance!!


It is a very nice jacket and the fabric is beautiful, but not unlike things I already own and my heart was set on the black and white checked coat.  I don't recall it being longer than the airline jacket, which I have in navy.   You need to try it on with what you think you would wear with it.  I think it is more of a jacket for pants, but you could wear with a dress.  Not so sure about a skirt.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I have some corporate event to go from work, decided to wear my Brassiere dress without the jacket. It is quite cold, thus the cardigan [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546958


Very chic!  Love how you are wearing the brooch.


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> My mother bought this jacket and she asked  for the zipper to be removed, and have buttons instead , they suggested hooks as a better option, much better


It was easy for them to put in hooks after removing the zipper.  I don't see them adding button holes to anything, much less giving you the buttons at the same price point.  I doubt that she is going to close it up in any event.  I never use the hooks and they are usually so hidden, I can barely find them anyway.


----------



## Freckles1

xiaoxiao said:


> It looks wonderful!! Do you have a modeling pix? It looks like it's a longer jacket.... where does it fall on you? Thanks in advance!!!



I already took it to my tailor to shorten the sleeves. I'm sorry I forgot to take photos. It hits me below the hip - maybe right across the middle of my bum Not too long though. I am 5'4  I have a long torso and shorter legs.


----------



## Freckles1

Moirai said:


> That's good to know that they are willing to remove zippers and add buttons.
> 
> 
> I would love to see this on you, Freckles. I was shown this piece a little while ago but turned it down because of the lack of buttons. It looks lovely, even better in your pic.



I will post a pic once I get it back. I was in a hurry to beat the Xmas present rush to the tailor!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> It was easy for them to put in hooks after removing the zipper.  I don't see them adding button holes to anything, much less giving you the buttons at the same price point.  I doubt that she is going to close it up in any event.  I never use the hooks and they are usually so hidden, I can barely find them anyway.



So you think it's better just not to have buttons? I'm not optimistic they will find it in my size but in an odd chance they do I would love to get the zipper out too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> It is a very nice jacket and the fabric is beautiful, but not unlike things I already own and my heart was set on the black and white checked coat.  I don't recall it being longer than the airline jacket, which I have in navy.   You need to try it on with what you think you would wear with it.  I think it is more of a jacket for pants, but you could wear with a dress.  Not so sure about a skirt.



Most likely with jeans really... that's how I wear most of my jackets with. Its so helpful knowing it's around the same length as the airline jacket! (I remember you have the navy one with tweed trim, if I'm correct). Now let's see if my sales would find me one. >_<

Is it me or this season has been especially hard to get anything on sale? I feel like everything has already been picked over even at pre-sale! -_-


----------



## EmileH

xiaoxiao said:


> Most likely with jeans really... that's how I wear most of my jackets with. Its so helpful knowing it's around the same length as the airline jacket! (I remember you have the navy one with tweed trim, if I'm correct). Now let's see if my sales would find me one. >_<
> 
> Is it me or this season has been especially hard to get anything on sale? I feel like everything has already been picked over even at pre-sale! -_-



My SA said it's an odd sales season. Paris Rome sold so well that there's not much left. Usually there would be a lot from prefall. Plus the prices were fair so people bought the extras like blouses shoes or accessories too. 

That should tell Chanel something about how to price things in the future.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA said it's an odd sales season. Paris Rome sold so well that there's not much left. Usually there would be a lot from prefall. Plus the prices were fair so people bought the extras like blouses shoes or accessories too.
> 
> That should tell Chanel something about how to price things in the future.



Except they just came out with a couple of over $10k jackets all over again [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. That blue tweed is so gently priced I can't believe I didn't notice it before it went on sale!


----------



## EmileH

[ QUOTE="xiaoxiao, post: 30887001, member: 127684"]Except they just came out with a couple of over $10k jackets all over again [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. That blue tweed is so gently priced I can't believe I didn't notice it before it went on sale![/QUOTE]

I know! Just when I thought they got it... clearly they didn't. Paris Rome was classic with something for everyone and well priced. It sold. All I can say is that the sale next summer will have lots to choose from. Avacado brooch anyone?


----------



## pigleto972001

Hey ! I got the avocado brooch. Is cute [emoji23] but then again I got the crazy off shoulder sweater from cruise so who knows 

How is the cruise selling ? My SA said it was doing quite well. How is it where you are.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey ! I got the avocado brooch. Is cute [emoji23] but then again I got the crazy off shoulder sweater from cruise so who knows
> 
> How is the cruise selling ? My SA said it was doing quite well. How is it where you are.



Haha! It is cute. Just teasing.

My sense is that it isn't selling well. The SAs say everything is selling quickly. It's their job. I suppose time will tell. I came to peace with it. If it sells out at full price I'll live without it.


----------



## dharma

xiaoxiao said:


> So you think it's better just not to have buttons? I'm not optimistic they will find it in my size but in an odd chance they do I would love to get the zipper out too!


From a construction standpoint, I would think only hooks can be added as a closure option to a zipper. Both closures meet at center front. Buttons and buttonholes require an overlap in the design. The amount of work needed to extend the facings ( and the front collar and hem with trims) on both sides would be very expensive if even possible. Hope that is helpful, it's a beautiful jacket with the zipper too.

Ladies, I have a question regarding the hardiness and pill factor of the classic cashmere cardigans. I just purchased one on sale, and while I love it ( and the buttons!!!), I'm wondering if even the sale price is worth it compared to several by Bompard. I know it's a question of love and not good sense at these prices and I absolutely love it. But if it pills in three wearings, I'll be pretty disappointed. Anyone?


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> From a construction standpoint, I would think only hooks can be added as a closure option to a zipper. Both closures meet at center front. Buttons and buttonholes require an overlap in the design. The amount of work needed to extend the facing ( and the front collar and hem with trims) on the buttonhole side would be very expensive if even possible. Hope that is helpful, it's a beautiful jacket with the zipper too.
> 
> Ladies, I have a question regarding the hardiness and pill factor of the classic cashmere cardigans. I just purchased one on sale, and while I love it ( and the buttons!!!), I'm wondering if even the sale price is worth it compared to several by Bompard. I know it's a question of love and not good sense at these prices and I absolutely love it. But if it pills in three wearings, I'll be pretty disappointed. Anyone?



Hi! I only have one cashmere sweater. I have worn it only 4-5 times and see no pilling or signs of wear. For what that's worth. Gracekelly is our resident expert in these things. Im sure she will chime in with her thoughts. I definitely haven't experienced anything like what I experienced with my black jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA said it's an odd sales season. Paris Rome sold so well that there's not much left. Usually there would be a lot from prefall. Plus the prices were fair so people bought the extras like blouses shoes or accessories too.
> 
> That should tell Chanel something about how to price things in the future.



I was told the same both in RTW and shoes - there just wasn't as much to choose from, and they didn't include act 1 fall so it was only one collection on sale.

You would think they would learn that if the prices are more accessible then overall volume sales will go up... I get the impression that Cuba is not doing as well because I see my size on display in almost all the styles, which is usually the most popular. I'm looking forward to the summer sale already!


----------



## pigleto972001

I have the cashmere dress from Paris Rome and have worn it several times. No pilling yet. It's great quality and so soft too. 

I love the cruise line but it was pretty pricey for sure


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I only have one cashmere sweater. I have worn it only 4-5 times and see no pilling or signs of wear. For what that's worth. Gracekelly is our resident expert in these things. Im sure she will chime in with her thoughts. I definitely haven't experienced anything like what I experienced with my black jacket.


Thank you for the info!  I'm sorry that the black jacket is not holding up. I've worn mine about 3-4 times and so far, so good. Although I usually remove it when working so it's just a "to and from" piece for me. I'm hoping that if it does start pilling, it will stop after a bit of time.
I used to have a Chanel jacket that needed constant upkeep with a crochet hook. Drove me crazy and I sold it.  Haven't really had any other jacket problems, but an older long zip cardigan in a chunky ply cashmere looks like hell from pilling. I wear it as a knock around piece now. This new sweater is a fine gauge classic navy with grey tipping, so I'm hoping it holds up better. I'd like it to look more professional.  ( a huge longing on my part as I am no where near as polished as you and Ari!)


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you for the info!  I'm sorry that the black jacket is not holding up. I've worn mine about 3-4 times and so far, so good. Although I usually remove it when working so it's just a "to and from" piece for me. I'm hoping that if it does start pilling, it will stop after a bit of time.
> I used to have a Chanel jacket that needed constant upkeep with a crochet hook. Drove me crazy and I sold it.  Haven't really had any other jacket problems, but an older long zip cardigan in a chunky ply cashmere looks like hell from pilling. I wear it as a knock around piece now. This new sweater is a fine gauge classic navy with grey tipping, so I'm hoping it holds up better. I'd like it to look more professional.  ( a huge longing on my part as I am no where near as polished as you and Ari!)



That's crazy talk. You always look fabulous. I hope the black jacket settles down.. I remain hopeful. But yes these things are pricey even on sale. We want them to look good for a long time.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> From a construction standpoint, I would think only hooks can be added as a closure option to a zipper. Both closures meet at center front. Buttons and buttonholes require an overlap in the design. The amount of work needed to extend the facings ( and the front collar and hem with trims) on both sides would be very expensive if even possible. Hope that is helpful, it's a beautiful jacket with the zipper too.
> *
> *
> *@xiaoxiao    dharma *described the issue exactly.  All they can do is use hooks as the two edges can only meet.   I would remove the zipper and probably leave the hooks out of the mix as I never use them.  If you think you will close it up, have them put in.
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question regarding the hardiness and pill factor of the classic cashmere cardigans. I just purchased one on sale, and while I love it ( and the buttons!!!), I'm wondering if even the sale price is worth it compared to several by Bompard. I know it's a question of love and not good sense at these prices and I absolutely love it. But if it pills in three wearings, I'll be pretty disappointed. Anyone?


If you love the style, then it is a good purchase.  Pilling issues can be individual to the person wearing the garment.  I doubt it is going to pill excessively after three wearings.  I have one cardie that I have worn quite a bit, and it had a couple of pills under the arms.  I removed them and end of story.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! I only have one cashmere sweater. I have worn it only 4-5 times and see no pilling or signs of wear. For what that's worth. Gracekelly is our resident expert in these things. Im sure she will chime in with her thoughts. I definitely haven't experienced anything like what I experienced with my black jacket.



I have not seen excessive pilling with my Chanel cashmere.  The pilling problem comes with any fabric that has mohair.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! It is cute. Just teasing.
> 
> My sense is that it isn't selling well. The SAs say everything is selling quickly. It's their job. I suppose time will tell. I came to peace with it. If it sells out at full price I'll live without it.


I agree.  They acted shocked when I said I thought the white jacket was too expensive for what it was.  The one I tried on is still hanging.   I don't care for the other pieces either.  Frankly, I think I was turned off by the entire concept of a luxury brand displaying itself in a county where a person is lucky to make $25 a month.  I don't feel the need to be a Castro/ Che Guevara wannabe/groupie  in a green jacket with a pineapple pin,


----------



## zaraha

Ladies I got the chance to hop into the botique and couple of department stores to check out sales section and cruise collection.  Well I want to report that there's hardly anything there to pick from. I had this jacket in mind when it first came out during Paris Rome launch but didn't pull the trigger due to price tag.  So I innocently inquire about it to see if any available and if it's on sale.  So my SA had to do a company wide search.  Lucky me there was only 1 available in another botique and in my size and it happened to be on sale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  SA called the other store to see if it's still available,  then come to find out it was on reserve 3 days for a VIP client but she never showed up; so they allowed me to buy it.  [emoji857]
This is my first Chanel leather jacket, black calfskin leather with silver buttons ( Chanel buttons always gets me). I suppose buttons represent Italian coins of some sort but in a Chanel way.  Once the shipment arrive I will post a full pic.
Any thoughts on jacket?
Urgggggg Pic is not uploading I'll try again later
ok got it to upload, sorry about the low quality resolution.
edit: omg pic came out so gigantic. so sorry ladies


----------



## ailoveresale

zaraha said:


> Ladies I got the chance to hop into the botique and couple of department stores to check out sales section and cruise collection.  Well I want to report that there's hardly anything there to pick from. I had this jacket in mind when it first came out during Paris Rome launch but didn't pull the trigger due to price tag.  So I innocently inquire about it to see if any available and if it's on sale.  So my SA had to do a company wide search.  Lucky me there was only 1 available in another botique and in my size and it happened to be on sale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  SA called the other store to see if it's still available,  then come to find out it was on reserve 3 days for a VIP client but she never showed up; so they allowed me to buy it.  [emoji857]
> This is my first Chanel leather jacket, black calfskin leather with silver buttons ( Chanel buttons always gets me). I suppose buttons represent Italian coins of some sort but in a Chanel way.  Once the shipment arrive I will post a full pic.
> Any thoughts on jacket?
> Urgggggg Pic is not uploading I'll try again later
> ok got it to upload, sorry about the low quality resolution.
> edit: omg pic came out so gigantic. so sorry ladies



Beautiful!! I think this is the same cut as the black & white checker that I got, which is so flattering. I think it is a classic coat and the leather is so lightweight! Congrats!


----------



## ailoveresale

Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?


----------



## ailoveresale

Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...


----------



## zaraha

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881



Yep this is the same coat I got but in leather.  Most of this style coats seems to be sold out, as I checked in couple of dept stores and 3  local Boutiques, I love this one on you! [emoji173]️


----------



## divababe

zaraha said:


> Ladies I got the chance to hop into the botique and couple of department stores to check out sales section and cruise collection.  Well I want to report that there's hardly anything there to pick from. I had this jacket in mind when it first came out during Paris Rome launch but didn't pull the trigger due to price tag.  So I innocently inquire about it to see if any available and if it's on sale.  So my SA had to do a company wide search.  Lucky me there was only 1 available in another botique and in my size and it happened to be on sale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  SA called the other store to see if it's still available,  then come to find out it was on reserve 3 days for a VIP client but she never showed up; so they allowed me to buy it.  [emoji857]
> This is my first Chanel leather jacket, black calfskin leather with silver buttons ( Chanel buttons always gets me). I suppose buttons represent Italian coins of some sort but in a Chanel way.  Once the shipment arrive I will post a full pic.
> Any thoughts on jacket?
> Urgggggg Pic is not uploading I'll try again later
> ok got it to upload, sorry about the low quality resolution.
> edit: omg pic came out so gigantic. so sorry ladies



If you like it, keep it! This one right?

View attachment 3547900


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881



Are you having second thoughts? I was trying to find this jacket so I think it's a keeper, but if you don't like it, then don't keep it. I think it's super easy to style and the boxy cut for the coat make it super easy to style with pants and jeans on a daily basis.


----------



## divababe

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874



I think you and I want the same items! Lol [emoji13] another cardigan I hunted but couldn't find in my size. It's a great layering piece or something to throw over a T casually.


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> How is the cruise selling ? My SA said it was doing quite well. How is it where you are.


I shop at two locations and so far it's selling well, but after chatting  with my SA she told me that usually the fall winter collections always sell faster than cruise/SS, both the Salzburg and paris in Rome were incredibly popular and very fast selling. 
the popular  pieces are  the more affordable ones like the car print tops, skirt , khaki oversized shirt, the heavier pieces are still available.  But I think it's still too early to judge, warm weather is months and months away. Not many people are in rush to buy.



dharma said:


> Ladies, I have a question regarding the hardiness and pill factor of the classic cashmere cardigans. I just purchased one on sale, and while I love it ( and the buttons!!!), I'm wondering if even the sale price is worth it compared to several by Bompard. I know it's a question of love and not good sense at these prices and I absolutely love it. But if it pills in three wearings, I'll be pretty disappointed. Anyone?



No problem with Chanel cashmere, very well made, the oldest  cardi I own is from the LA line, still in great condition, and still wear it all the time 
Cashmere does pill from time to time, but that is expected and can be easily resolved,


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874



Oh Yes keep keep keep!!! I wanted this Chanel Seoul cardigan too,  [emoji23]
But  it was soldout way before the summer sales. Lucky sale find


----------



## karolinec1

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874


I have this sweater and get so much use out of it! One of my favourite pieces!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874



Yes. And I like your coat on you too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874





ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881



Love both!


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> Ladies I got the chance to hop into the botique and couple of department stores to check out sales section and cruise collection.  Well I want to report that there's hardly anything there to pick from. I had this jacket in mind when it first came out during Paris Rome launch but didn't pull the trigger due to price tag.  So I innocently inquire about it to see if any available and if it's on sale.  So my SA had to do a company wide search.  Lucky me there was only 1 available in another botique and in my size and it happened to be on sale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  SA called the other store to see if it's still available,  then come to find out it was on reserve 3 days for a VIP client but she never showed up; so they allowed me to buy it.  [emoji857]
> This is my first Chanel leather jacket, black calfskin leather with silver buttons ( Chanel buttons always gets me). I suppose buttons represent Italian coins of some sort but in a Chanel way.  Once the shipment arrive I will post a full pic.
> Any thoughts on jacket?
> Urgggggg Pic is not uploading I'll try again later
> ok got it to upload, sorry about the low quality resolution.
> edit: omg pic came out so gigantic. so sorry ladies



Cool coat[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> From a construction standpoint, I would think only hooks can be added as a closure option to a zipper. Both closures meet at center front. Buttons and buttonholes require an overlap in the design. The amount of work needed to extend the facings ( and the front collar and hem with trims) on both sides would be very expensive if even possible. Hope that is helpful, it's a beautiful jacket with the zipper too.
> 
> Ladies, I have a question regarding the hardiness and pill factor of the classic cashmere cardigans. I just purchased one on sale, and while I love it ( and the buttons!!!), I'm wondering if even the sale price is worth it compared to several by Bompard. I know it's a question of love and not good sense at these prices and I absolutely love it. But if it pills in three wearings, I'll be pretty disappointed. Anyone?



Chanel's cashmere is good quality.
Bompard has some lovely styles recently next to their classic basics. I bought one that has a massive gold chain in the wrist, very nice and a fraction of Chanel's price. Still I love the typical Chanel cardigan like the one below:


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's cashmere is good quality.
> Bompard has some lovely styles recently next to their classic basics. I bought one that has a massive gold chain in the wrist, very nice and a fraction of Chanel's price. Still I love the typical Chanel cardigan like the one below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547917



Nice sweater[emoji255]


----------



## smileygirl

Scarf finally arrived today!

The cardigan came too but it looked a bit granny on me... But scarf is majorly cute!


----------



## smileygirl

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881


Love it.  Was looking for this on sale but no luck


----------



## ailoveresale

zaraha said:


> Yep this is the same coat I got but in leather.  Most of this style coats seems to be sold out, as I checked in couple of dept stores and 3  local Boutiques, I love this one on you! [emoji173]️



Thank you! I bet your leather one will be amazing! [emoji5]



divababe said:


> Are you having second thoughts? I was trying to find this jacket so I think it's a keeper, but if you don't like it, then don't keep it. I think it's super easy to style and the boxy cut for the coat make it super easy to style with pants and jeans on a daily basis.



I was debating how much use I could get in my climate, but gracekelly lives in the same area and also has it, so it must be ok. [emoji38]



divababe said:


> I think you and I want the same items! Lol [emoji13] another cardigan I hunted but couldn't find in my size. It's a great layering piece or something to throw over a T casually.



Lol you have great taste! [emoji6]



Baglover121 said:


> Oh Yes keep keep keep!!! I wanted this Chanel Seoul cardigan too,  [emoji23]
> But  it was soldout way before the summer sales. Lucky sale find



Thank you! Yes I was shown it at the summer sales and passed, but I managed to snag this for $205... a much more palatable price! [emoji15]



karolinec1 said:


> I have this sweater and get so much use out of it! One of my favourite pieces!



Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. And I like your coat on you too.



Thank you! I was trying to be good...thinking I will only be able to wear this when I go on a trip soon without DH to a colder climate. [emoji12]



Pourquoipas said:


> Love both!



Thank you!



smileygirl said:


> Love it.  Was looking for this on sale but no luck



Thank you! Yes my SA was wonderful enough to pull this for me as I wasn't even thinking about it until I tried it and loved it. I'm sure if I had passed someone would have snapped it up!

Btw if anyone is interested, I joined instagram and have been posting some of my other jacket/outfit pics - @ailovemaya
Thank you everyone for the advice! [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

zaraha said:


> Ladies I got the chance to hop into the botique and couple of department stores to check out sales section and cruise collection.  Well I want to report that there's hardly anything there to pick from. I had this jacket in mind when it first came out during Paris Rome launch but didn't pull the trigger due to price tag.  So I innocently inquire about it to see if any available and if it's on sale.  So my SA had to do a company wide search.  Lucky me there was only 1 available in another botique and in my size and it happened to be on sale [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  SA called the other store to see if it's still available,  then come to find out it was on reserve 3 days for a VIP client but she never showed up; so they allowed me to buy it.  [emoji857]
> This is my first Chanel leather jacket, black calfskin leather with silver buttons ( Chanel buttons always gets me). I suppose buttons represent Italian coins of some sort but in a Chanel way.  Once the shipment arrive I will post a full pic.
> Any thoughts on jacket?
> Urgggggg Pic is not uploading I'll try again later
> ok got it to upload, sorry about the low quality resolution.
> edit: omg pic came out so gigantic. so sorry ladies


Wow!!! You are one lucky ducky! Congrats!!   The Chanel leather is divine!  Like buttah!  Yes, the buttons are a take off on the ancient Roman coins and I think that is very  clever.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874


This looks great on you! 


ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881



I admit that we don't get weather that is super cold, but it is a great look and you can throw it on over anything, plus it looks great on you!  I should write what a friend once said about coats and my stating that we hardly needed them here:  "don't you ever leave the state?"  lol!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Speaking of cashmere, I found this sweater at an amazing price. Think it's a keeper?
> View attachment 3547874





ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881



Love the cardigan! The coat is just amazing, keep it!
Look at it !


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Yep this is the same coat I got but in leather.  Most of this style coats seems to be sold out, as I checked in couple of dept stores and 3  local Boutiques, I love this one on you! [emoji173]️



It is another great look from Paris Rome collection 


Is it this one?
Has anyone seen this skirt IRL? Do you know the price?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> It is another great look from Paris Rome collection
> View attachment 3548270
> 
> Is it this one?
> Has anyone seen this skirt IRL? Do you know the price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548271


The stitching on the skirt is beautiful.  Looks very Berlin


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry one more...I pulled this coat out again to convince myself I need it. This isn't exactly how I would style it but I think it's a keeper...
> View attachment 3547881


Super chic!!!  definitely a keeper


----------



## tonkamama

smileygirl said:


> Love it.  Was looking for this on sale but no luck


I think you and I are wearing the same size, for this coat I need down size to a size 34 and I asked about it few month ago and told size 34 sold out completely in boutique...


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546375
> 
> ? No, I don't think it was in the private view of the collection. [emoji5]



Sorry, never replied. Yes  did you see this one ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks for the pics


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> This looks great on you!
> 
> 
> I admit that we don't get weather that is super cold, but it is a great look and you can throw it on over anything, plus it looks great on you!  I should write what a friend once said about coats and my stating that we hardly needed them here:  "don't you ever leave the state?"  lol!



Thank you! [emoji5]. Lately it's been fairly "cold" at night so I could see needing it! All my beautiful coats from when I lived on the east coast mostly sit in my closet unless I leave the state or go up north. But this one is lighter, I think it will be ok. [emoji6]



ari said:


> Love the cardigan! The coat is just amazing, keep it!
> Look at it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548269



I know, it is beautiful! And quite reasonably priced. [emoji1360]



tonkamama said:


> Super chic!!!  definitely a keeper



Thank you! You all have me convinced, I'm keeping it and will probably get use out of it for many years to come...


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry, never replied. Yes  did you see this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548308
> 
> Thanks for the pics






Yes, it is beautiful, it looked very formal to me, lots of beading. The shoulders didn't look that big on the model.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Chanel's cashmere is good quality.
> Bompard has some lovely styles recently next to their classic basics. I bought one that has a massive gold chain in the wrist, very nice and a fraction of Chanel's price. Still I love the typical Chanel cardigan like the one below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3547917



This is very beautiful cardigan PQP! It looks very elegant on you! I have some cardigans from 2012 and they don't pill. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I see this one one eBay a lot

The white from spring summer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pills a bit more, this ones don't pull at all 


I would gladly buy this one if I see it on the sale next week [emoji12]


Or this one 


Basically I love Chanel cardigans [emoji173]️[emoji108]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> My dress today, tried to dress it down with the ballerina shoes, and make it more work appropriate [emoji38]
> View attachment 3523506
> 
> And with a cruise coat, today Is slightly warmer
> View attachment 3523507



It's beautiful! The dress is absolutely gorgeous! Which collection is this dress? And I love gloves are they warm? Which collection ?And gloves makes this outfit standout! So elegant! [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> This is very beautiful cardigan PQP! It looks very elegant on you! I have some cardigans from 2012 and they don't pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548708
> 
> I see this one one eBay a lot
> 
> The white from spring summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pills a bit more, this ones don't pull at all
> View attachment 3548709
> 
> I would gladly buy this one if I see it on the sale next week [emoji12]
> View attachment 3548710
> 
> Or this one
> View attachment 3548711
> 
> Basically I love Chanel cardigans [emoji173]️[emoji108]



These cardi's uplift all your outfits so they just seem good pieces to buy indeed. I hope you can find the brasserie cardi. It's equally nice in pink.
This one below I wear today is a bit sober and made of alpaca wool but it comes very handy now it's so cold and humid. I give it some color with a scarf.


----------



## Baglover121

Are the brasserie cardigans still around [emoji15]! I want the black one too, 

One of my favourites, from the LA cruise collection, very easy to wear


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> This is very beautiful cardigan PQP! It looks very elegant on you! I have some cardigans from 2012 and they don't pill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548708
> 
> I see this one one eBay a lot
> 
> The white from spring summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pills a bit more, this ones don't pull at all
> View attachment 3548709
> 
> I would gladly buy this one if I see it on the sale next week [emoji12]
> View attachment 3548710
> 
> Or this one
> View attachment 3548711
> 
> Basically I love Chanel cardigans [emoji173]️[emoji108]



Ari I can't wait see what you score during the sale!  My leather coat arrives tomorrow,  I'll post full length pic soon. [emoji851]


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> It's beautiful! The dress is absolutely gorgeous! Which collection is this dress? And I love gloves are they warm? Which collection ?And gloves makes this outfit standout! So elegant! [emoji7]



girleuro, thank you! The dress is pre fall 2015 and the gloves are from this winter collection. They are very warm, I was surprised how warm I feel when my wrists are warm. Very useful with short sleeves under wide sleeves of coats. There were many colors during this winter collection, but I have seen them in past and the upcoming collections. I have a cream pair too. 


These are from the chanel metiers d'art 2017.


These are from this winter collection.
And you can use your phone while wearing gloves [emoji12]


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Ari I can't wait see what you score during the sale!  My leather coat arrives tomorrow,  I'll post full length pic soon. [emoji851]



I'll report on Monday [emoji38]
Can't wait to see your coat! I'm interested to see how you style it. I don't think I can pull it off. Short skirts/dresses will look perfect.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Are the brasserie cardigans still around [emoji15]! I want the black one too,
> 
> One of my favourites, from the LA cruise collection, very easy to wear
> View attachment 3548783



In Europe the winter sale includes previous winter collections, I asked during the summer sale about the Brassiere collection and I was told that will come with the winter sale. Hopefully I can find it! 
Your cardigan is fantastic!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> These cardi's uplift all your outfits so they just seem good pieces to buy indeed. I hope you can find the brasserie cardi. It's equally nice in pink.
> This one below I wear today is a bit sober and made of alpaca wool but it comes very handy now it's so cold and humid. I give it some color with a scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548740
> View attachment 3548741



This is another very elegant look PQP! I love this cardigan! They are so easy and stylish without being too much!


----------



## newcalimommy

This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.


----------



## EmileH

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Wow great first jacket!!! Congrats.


----------



## newcalimommy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow great first jacket!!! Congrats.



Thank you so much! I feel like I should play the lottery because I got it on sale.  I'm sure my husband won't feel that way tho haha.  I was surprised at how lightweight it was and how well it fit considering I have a 4 month old.  I didn't think I could be so in love with a jacket?


----------



## EmileH

I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately


----------



## pigleto972001

newcalimommy said:


> Thank you so much! I feel like I should play the lottery because I got it on sale.  I'm sure my husband won't feel that way tho haha.  I was surprised at how lightweight it was and how well it fit considering I have a 4 month old.  I didn't think I could be so in love with a jacket?



Fab!!!! It is meant to be  congrats [emoji324]


----------



## newcalimommy

pigleto972001 said:


> Fab!!!! It is meant to be  congrats [emoji324]



Thank you to you! If you hadn't mentioned it I wouldn't have known.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988



Lovely!  You're a great model for this jacket. I saw it for the first time at Saks recently and didn't think twice about it - this pic makes me think I should have!


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> Lovely!  You're a great model for this jacket. I saw it for the first time at Saks recently and didn't think twice about it - this pic makes me think I should have!



Thank you. Wow. They still have it at saks? Do they keep older styles around longer at the department stores?


----------



## ari

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Wow! Major congrats! You really have to play lottery! This is one of the best jackets ever! And to get it on sale [emoji898][emoji122]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988



Love this jacket on you PP! It is a classic !


----------



## ladysarah

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983


It's perfect enjoy it and please post modelling shots when you can it's always nice to see things in context.


----------



## newcalimommy

ari said:


> Wow! Major congrats! You really have to play lottery! This is one of the best jackets ever! And to get it on sale [emoji898][emoji122]



Thank you!! Coming from you that is a high compliment I love your style!


----------



## newcalimommy

ladysarah said:


> It's perfect enjoy it and please post modelling shots when you can it's always nice to see things in context.



Thanks! Yeah I was thinking I need to follow the theme of the thread haha, so will be posting a pic soon.  Will most likely wear it with a black t shirt and black jeans.


----------



## Pourquoipas

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Great score!!!  You won't regret buying this one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988



I love it all closed! It's a dream jacket and it's perfect on you.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I love it all closed! It's a dream jacket and it's perfect on you.



Thank you. It took me a while to embrace the straps but now I love them. Yours is a beautiful inspiration too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> This is another very elegant look PQP! I love this cardigan! They are so easy and stylish without being too much!



Thank you Ari. Hoping you'll find good stuff from the Brasserie collection. It's so wearable.
Very strange indeed how the wrist mitaines can replace the warmth of a light coat. Makes the tweed suits suitable for a short stroll outside. 
I was even considering ballet leg warmers over booties but that's over the top 80' style [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Freckles1

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Stunning!!


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Wow. They still have it at saks? Do they keep older styles around longer at the department stores?



Hmm, is this a much older jacket? I'm not as familiar with the different seasons and hadn't seen it before but there was one on the 40% off sale rack at my local Saks this week. The aspect that I remember most distinctly was the central straps going across (I'm sure there's a better way to describe them). If this style been repeated recently then maybe I saw a similar jacket and not this exact one. And maybe that's why yours is so much more striking than the one I saw [emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> Hmm, is this a much older jacket? I'm not as familiar with the different seasons and hadn't seen it before but there was one on the 40% off sale rack at my local Saks this week. The aspect that I remember most distinctly was the central straps going across (I'm sure there's a better way to describe them). If this style been repeated recently then maybe I saw a similar jacket and not this exact one. And maybe that's why yours is so much more striking than the one I saw [emoji8]



It must be the same one. They did it in several colors. But you are sweet. Thank you. I believe it was pre fall 2015. They are long gone from the boutiques. And I don't think they went on sale. So that's a good buy for someone.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988


Looks wonderful!  I like it on you both ways.  Actually it looks much more slimming with the straps


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Are the brasserie cardigans still around [emoji15]! I want the black one too,
> 
> One of my favourites, from the LA cruise collection, very easy to wear
> View attachment 3548783


 Really pretty!  Love the stripes!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> These cardi's uplift all your outfits so they just seem good pieces to buy indeed. I hope you can find the brasserie cardi. It's equally nice in pink.
> This one below I wear today is a bit sober and made of alpaca wool but it comes very handy now it's so cold and humid. I give it some color with a scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548740
> View attachment 3548741


Always tres chic!   The scarf goes so well with it!


----------



## gracekelly

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983


Congrats on a great find!  You were extremely lucky as this was one of the hottest pieces!


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988



Love [emoji173]️


----------



## zaraha

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Congrats on this great find!!  I have the black version!  I think material on this one much better!!!


----------



## newcalimommy

zaraha said:


> Congrats on this great find!!  I have the black version!  I think material on this one much better!!!



Thank you! I saw your leather find can't wait for pics [emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

newcalimommy said:


> This is my first chanel jacket.  I feel very lucky and grateful to have found this in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548983



Congrats! What a great jacket. Wish it worked for my coloring as I think it's beautiful on everyone else! Enjoy it!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988



Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## zaraha

My Sale find arrived! 
Here's full view and the button pic.  I don't know how to style this except, use it as a over coat,  sleeves needs to be shortened a little.  Chanel leather [emoji173]️.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## newcalimommy

zaraha said:


> My Sale find arrived!
> Here's full view and the button pic.  I don't know how to style this except, use it as a over coat,  sleeves needs to be shortened a little.  Chanel leather [emoji173]️.  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3549548
> 
> View attachment 3549549



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> My Sale find arrived!
> Here's full view and the button pic.  I don't know how to style this except, use it as a over coat,  sleeves needs to be shortened a little.  Chanel leather [emoji173]️.  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3549548
> 
> View attachment 3549549


Great! Try it with short cream dress as at the show. I think it needs elegant pairings - wide legged pant, midi skirt, lace tops, short dresses. I personally wouldn't wear it with jeans, but someone younger can pull it off.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Great! Try it with short cream dress as at the show. I think it needs elegant pairings - wide legged pant, midi skirt, lace tops, short dresses. I personally wouldn't wear it with jeans, but someone younger can pull it off.



Thank you dear Ari for your personal consultation on styling!  [emoji8][emoji8]I will play with it tomorrow,  it's past midnight here.  Needs my beauty sleep [emoji42] [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## zaraha

newcalimommy said:


> Stunning! [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Genie27

That button is a work of art! I love her CC earrings.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been wearing my Salzburg jacket with the straps lately
> 
> View attachment 3548988




It's beautiful!!!! If anyone is looking chanel boutiques have this (the blue one) on sale, but not the white ones. PM me for sales info!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

So happy to have found this on sale in my size... had to size up (so embarrassing) but at least I found one! The price is unheard of. So so happy. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmileH

xiaoxiao said:


> So happy to have found this on sale in my size... had to size up (so embarrassing) but at least I found one! The price is unheard of. So so happy. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3549936



Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## shoppermomof4

If anyone has any leads to this Paris and Rome jacket in size 40 to 44 I would really appreciate you letting me know ...I ordered it but my SA sent me the wrong one[emoji26]


----------



## Hed Kandi

[QUOTE="ari, post: 30890641, 
I would gladly buy this one if I see it on the sale next week [emoji12]
View attachment 3548710


+1.  if anyone finds this in a 34 short version or long. Please let me know...


----------



## divababe

xiaoxiao said:


> So happy to have found this on sale in my size... had to size up (so embarrassing) but at least I found one! The price is unheard of. So so happy. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3549936



Gorgeous! Another jacket twin! It's very cute on and the only one that I didn't have to alter any at all.


----------



## Moirai

Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.



Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> So happy to have found this on sale in my size... had to size up (so embarrassing) but at least I found one! The price is unheard of. So so happy. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3549936



Congrats xiaoxiao! It looks great on you!


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.
> View attachment 3550178
> 
> 
> Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.
> View attachment 3550177
> View attachment 3550176



Thank you for posting this pictures! I like these jackets,but I'm not in love [emoji4] the white one is beautiful, the other one is a bit blah [emoji848] they are a bit [emoji403].


----------



## ari

shoppermomof4 said:


> If anyone has any leads to this Paris and Rome jacket in size 40 to 44 I would really appreciate you letting me know ...I ordered it but my SA sent me the wrong one[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550008



Oh, this is so bad [emoji849]


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Thank you dear Ari for your personal consultation on styling!  [emoji8][emoji8]I will play with it tomorrow,  it's past midnight here.  Needs my beauty sleep [emoji42] [emoji8][emoji8]



Can't wait for your modeling pictures!


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.
> View attachment 3550178
> 
> 
> Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.
> View attachment 3550177
> View attachment 3550176



You look lovely in everything. [emoji255]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you for posting this pictures! I like these jackets,but I'm not in love [emoji4] the white one is beautiful, the other one is a bit blah [emoji848] they are a bit [emoji403].





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look lovely in everything. [emoji255]


 
Thanks ari and PbP.  I don't even know the size of the white jacket but I think one size too big for me but it is a boxy cut. The black jacket was one or two sizes too small. I couldn't zip it. I think it would look better in correct size to allow the buttons to lay closer together like on the hanger. It's cotton blend, not wool.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.
> View attachment 3550178
> 
> 
> Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.
> View attachment 3550177
> View attachment 3550176



Love the cream one on you, you might even downsize. I tried to put it's cost into perspective just adding up what else I could get for it. Makes it easier to forget about it[emoji12]
Probably the black is a good choice for price and versatility but for those of us who own the Seoul black cruise it isn't worth the expense, isn't it?


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Thanks ari and PbP.  I don't even know the size of the white jacket but I think one size too big for me but it is a boxy cut. The black jacket was one or two sizes too small. I couldn't zip it. I think it would look better in correct size to allow the buttons to lay closer together like on the hanger. It's cotton blend, not wool.



It's very boxy. My SA asked what everyone's thoughts were about the cruise jacket. I said love/hate. Love: fabric, trim. Hate: cut, price.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the cream one on you, you might even downsize. I tried to put it's cost into perspective just adding up what else I could get for it. Makes it easier to forget about it[emoji12]
> Probably the black is a good choice for price and versatility but for those of us who own the Seoul black cruise it isn't worth the expense, isn't it?



The Seoul cruise jacket was another huge success. It was a practical piece. And the price was fair. We need more items like that.

I just received my sale purchase: the grey sweater dress that Ari has modeled so beautifully. I think it's a practical piece. I'll post photos when I wear it. It goes with several of my jackets or with just an Hermes shawl and jewelry.


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the cream one on you, you might even downsize. I tried to put it's cost into perspective just adding up what else I could get for it. Makes it easier to forget about it[emoji12]
> Probably the black is a good choice for price and versatility but for those of us who own the Seoul black cruise it isn't worth the expense, isn't it?


Thanks PqP. I think one size down would be better but I wasn't intending to buy so did not bother to ask. I do like the buttons on the black jacket. Definitely more work appropriate than cream jacket. I think it would look great with an H scarf 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very boxy. My SA asked what everyone's thoughts were about the cruise jacket. I said love/hate. Love: fabric, trim. Hate: cut, price.


I asked SA if it would go on sale and she said no. I think this jacket is more flattering on slender figures.


----------



## SouthTampa

Moirai said:


> Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.
> View attachment 3550178
> 
> 
> Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.
> View attachment 3550177
> View attachment 3550176


I think the black jacket is understated and quite elegant.


----------



## Moirai

SouthTampa said:


> I think the black jacket is understated and quite elegant.



I agree. It would look great with light colored top/bottom/dress.
I forgot to mention that it is $4500 usd.


----------



## aynrand

zaraha said:


> My Sale find arrived!
> Here's full view and the button pic.  I don't know how to style this except, use it as a over coat,  sleeves needs to be shortened a little.  Chanel leather [emoji173]️.  Thank you for letting me share.
> View attachment 3549548
> 
> View attachment 3549549


I bought a similar version of this coat in wool/cashmere in November and the SA told me the buttons are in celebration of Coco Chanel herself.  Not sure if she was working me over but I love this special detail, celebrating a most iconic and important female designer in this way. I've been wearing mine as an overcoat and love the cut.  Congrats on your find!


----------



## audreylita

This is a vintage jacket I dug out of the corner of my closet, it finally went below 80 degrees so that qualified to wear some with sleeves.  There were three tiers of sheer fabric at the wrist and I removed two of them which made the sleeves more bracelet length and less frilly.


----------



## Moirai

audreylita said:


> This is a vintage jacket I dug out of the corner of my closet, it finally went below 80 degrees so that qualified to wear some with sleeves.  There were three tiers of sheer fabric at the wrist and I removed two of them which made the sleeves more bracelet length and less frilly.
> View attachment 3550692



Beautiful tweed. Great idea on toning down on the frills and still maintaining the femininity.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> This is a vintage jacket I dug out of the corner of my closet, it finally went below 80 degrees so that qualified to wear some with sleeves.  There were three tiers of sheer fabric at the wrist and I removed two of them which made the sleeves more bracelet length and less frilly.
> 
> View attachment 3550692


Very pretty on you!  I know what you mean about wishing for cooler weather.  At least it always cools off in the evening here, but not so much where you live.


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried this pink jacket for cruise. It was very pretty. No closure. Lined w silk and the tulle is removable.


----------



## zaraha

aynrand said:


> I bought a similar version of this coat in wool/cashmere in November and the SA told me the buttons are in celebration of Coco Chanel herself.  Not sure if she was working me over but I love this special detail, celebrating a most iconic and important female designer in this way. I've been wearing mine as an overcoat and love the cut.  Congrats on your find!



Yay!  You love the style too [emoji173]️.  Thank you doll!


----------



## dharma

Thank you so much everyone for your opinions and the enabling cashmere photos. I'm happy to learn they wear so well! @ari , @gracekelly , @Pourquoipas , @pigleto972001, , and @ailoveresale @divababe thank you for the comments and photos! You make me want more cardigans!  Apologies if I missed anyone, this thread moves very fast!

@Pocketbook Pup , thank you for the lovely compliment!  We all have our own style, I just don't consider mine "polished". I think it's a goal as I head into the next half century 

@Freckles1 , I miss you!!! So happy to be twins with you on this jacket. I came across it when sale hit and the price was indeed friendly ( for Chanel!) I also love it with the sleeves unzipped. I've never purchased a zipper piece before but the color floored me and I adore anything that sparkles  I'm always freezing so it's a great jacket for under cloth coats for extra warmth and more stylin' than a puffer!


----------



## dharma

audreylita said:


> This is a vintage jacket I dug out of the corner of my closet, it finally went below 80 degrees so that qualified to wear some with sleeves.  There were three tiers of sheer fabric at the wrist and I removed two of them which made the sleeves more bracelet length and less frilly.
> 
> View attachment 3550692


It's perfectly perfect! So nice to see the longevity of the older pieces. You look great!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried this pink jacket for cruise. It was very pretty. No closure. Lined w silk and the tulle is removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550769
> View attachment 3550770


I saw this in the store yesterday. very pretty! did you get it?


----------



## Moirai

From my Chanel SA that this solid black cotton jacket can be ordered, a modified simpler version of cream Cuba jacket


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> From my Chanel SA that this solid black cotton jacket can be ordered, a modified simpler version of cream Cuba jacket
> 
> View attachment 3551092



Hi, I saw this at my store too. It's a jean jacket. It is the same boxy cut as the white jacket. Just a less elaborate fabric so it costs less. The male model wore this on the runway. Not sure why she is telling you that it can be ordered as if it's a custom piece or something.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I saw this at my store too. It's a jean jacket. It is the same boxy cut as the white jacket. Just a less elaborate fabric so it costs less. The male model wore this on the runway. Not sure why she is telling you that it can be ordered as if it's a custom piece or something.



Hi PbP, I think because my store didn't have it and would have to transfer from another store or maybe not available at all boutiques. Sorry, didn't mean to say it's custom order.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Hi PbP, I think because my store didn't have it and would have to transfer from another store or maybe not available at all boutiques. Sorry, didn't mean to say it's custom order.



Sorry. My mistake. But yes it's like a jean jacket cotton material. Same boxy cut.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry. My mistake. But yes it's like a jean jacket cotton material. Same boxy cut.



No apology needed .  I like these cotton jackets but it's really Chanel tweeds that I love.


----------



## pigleto972001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I saw this in the store yesterday. very pretty! did you get it?



It is very pretty !!
No, I sure didn't. I'm trying to be good for now  it's fun to play !!!


----------



## 2v4evaa

Hi, I think it looks very nice. Can you share the style number? Thanks for the post.


----------



## 2v4evaa

Moirai. Can you please share the style number of this jacket? I need to ask my SA if they have this . Thanks.


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> From my Chanel SA that this solid black cotton jacket can be ordered, a modified simpler version of cream Cuba jacket
> 
> View attachment 3551092



I love that! Thanks for posting - sad those boxy jackets make me look like sponge bob


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> From my Chanel SA that this solid black cotton jacket can be ordered, a modified simpler version of cream Cuba jacket
> 
> View attachment 3551092


I tried this one on the other day, same boxy cut with fancy trims.  Just my opinion, I like the fact it's chic and casual, on me not love at first sight (maybe because of the boxy cut and should size down or need minor alteration) except its Chanel, I don't fall in love with the price tag of $5,400 for a Jean jacket.  My SA told me not to get it because I already own a Paris in Rome black jacket and should wait for this Jean jacket to be marked down (if my size still available ).


----------



## tonkamama

2v4evaa said:


> Moirai. Can you please share the style number of this jacket? I need to ask my SA if they have this . Thanks.


The jacket is from current season all you need to do is send them the picture of the jacket that Moirai posted. 

Oh on the US tag ....
17C P55644V42006
94305
Barcode: 3 572637 913130


----------



## tonkamama

doloresmia said:


> I love that! Thanks for posting - sad those boxy jackets make me look like sponge bob


I did not know how to describe the boxy look on me ....  now I know .  In any case, if it gets marked down I will consider the Jean jacket probably seeking for minor alteration .


----------



## Moirai

2v4evaa said:


> Moirai. Can you please share the style number of this jacket? I need to ask my SA if they have this . Thanks.



Hi, I don't have the style number but feel free to copy pic of the jacket to your SA. Hopefully the info posted by tonkamama helps.



tonkamama said:


> The jacket is from current season all you need to do is send them the picture of the jacket that Moirai posted.
> Oh on the US tag ....
> 17C P55644V42006
> 94305
> Barcode: 3 572637 913130



Thanks! Good to "see" you, tonkamama


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> I love that! Thanks for posting - sad those boxy jackets make me look like sponge bob





tonkamama said:


> I did not know how to describe the boxy look on me ....  now I know .  In any case, if it gets marked down I will consider the Jean jacket probably seeking for minor alteration .



My pleasure, enjoy sharing with lovely ladies here.
LOL, good description. Have to love sponge bob. He's all heart.


----------



## hockeymama

If anyone is still searching for the black Paris-Rome jacket, I saw a sz 46 at NM White Plains. I don't think it was on sale. GL


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> View attachment 3548702
> View attachment 3548703
> 
> Yes, it is beautiful, it looked very formal to me, lots of beading. The shoulders didn't look that big on the model.





pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry, never replied. Yes  did you see this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3548308
> 
> Thanks for the pics


I found out the price of this jacket from SM. a whooping £13,000! due to the embellishments! and unfortunately there is no option for non embellished version. It's a beautiful jacket but I sure don't love it that much!


----------



## Moirai

hockeymama said:


> If anyone is still searching for the black Paris-Rome jacket, I saw a sz 46 at NM White Plains. I don't think it was on sale. GL



Thank you for the intel. I've been on the lookout for black or gold Paris Rome jacket in 36 or 38 which I'm sure are sold out.


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> I tried this one on the other day, same boxy cut with fancy trims.  Just my opinion, I like the fact it's chic and casual, on me not love at first sight (maybe because of the boxy cut and should size down or need minor alteration) except its Chanel, I don't fall in love with the price tag of $5,400 for a Jean jacket.  My SA told me not to get it because I already own a Paris in Rome black jacket and should wait for this Jean jacket to be marked down (if my size still available ).


This is pretty much what I thinking i.e. if you already own the black cruise, then no need to think about this one.  Plus, as you say, pretty spency for a jean jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I found out the price of this jacket from SM. a whooping £13,000! due to the embellishments! and unfortunately there is no option for non embellished version. It's a beautiful jacket but I sure don't love it that much!



I was told the first jacket was usd 28000 ! But there will be a plainer version for 5100. Apparently the trim was done to look like the Ritz Paris trim. Beautiful show but more expensive than Paris Rome


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told the first jacket was usd 28000 ! But there will be a plainer version for 5100. Apparently the trim was done to look like the Ritz Paris trim. Beautiful show but more expensive than Paris Rome


Yes definitely higher than Paris Rome. But I was told the black jacket doesn't come in the non-embellished version while the cream ones do. Our weather here really can't make the most of cream/white clothing...  indeed!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh! My sales guy said the first jacket does come unembellished in cream and black.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! My sales guy said the first jacket does come unembellished in cream and black.


I will explore further tomorrow if I get a chance!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the Intel everyone. 13000 no can do. Let's hope for something that we mere mortals can afford.


----------



## pigleto972001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I will explore further tomorrow if I get a chance!



Keep us posted please ! [emoji106][emoji4]

I believe Pharrells coat was around 6900. More reasonable !


----------



## ailoveresale

doloresmia said:


> I love that! Thanks for posting - sad those boxy jackets make me look like sponge bob



Lol!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Keep us posted please ! [emoji106][emoji4]
> 
> I believe Pharrells coat was around 6900. More reasonable !


I will do! I like that coat too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the Intel everyone. 13000 no can do. Let's hope for something that we mere mortals can afford.


I know! The 13000 is in GBP too! Just I thought $10,000 for the cuba jacket was too much!


----------



## tonkamama

Moirai said:


> Thank you for the intel. I've been on the lookout for black or gold Paris Rome jacket in 36 or 38 which I'm sure are sold out.


Both are popular sizes and sold out quickly.  The gold tweed is on sale at 40%off you can call around and get the "bigger" size and have it altered down 2 or 3 sizes (if you get it from Chanel it's free alteration).


----------



## 2v4evaa

Oh on the US tag ....
17C P55644V42006
94305
Barcode: 3 572637 913130[/QUOTE]
Ttonkamama thanks


----------



## Baglover121

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! The 13000 is in GBP too! Just I thought $10,000 for the cuba jacket was too much!



By Chanel standards £13000 is reasonable given all the details, the jacket looks stunning and timeless, something that can be worn for many years, 
the khaki fringed cruise jacket is £13000 too, but looks so unimpressive in comparison


----------



## chicinthecity777

Baglover121 said:


> By Chanel standards £13000 is reasonable given all the details, the jacket looks stunning and timeless, something that can be worn for many years,
> the khaki fringed cruise jacket is £13000 too, but looks so unimpressive in comparison


I haven't seen the jacket in real life so I can't comment on that. We were just saying it was expensive and was not questioning it being reasonable or not.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I for one am eagerly waiting for someone here to buy this jacket and post mod photos so I can drool!


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I for one am eagerly waiting for someone here to buy this jacket and post mod photos so I can drool!


Agree, I think it's beautiful. I would also love any photos or intel on the less ornate version, the body shape and seamlines are very flattering.


----------



## periogirl28

Hallo my lovelies! Just wanted to share a cardigan from Cruise I went to try on yesterday. It is varying shades of cream/ pink /beige /green and seems to be crocheted. 100% cotton with a white plastic trim similar to the one on the black Paris Rome jacket. The 34 was very fitted on me, bolero style, stopped at my (very high) waist. I preferred the 36 fit but as the material is woven, the extra long sleeves cannot be shortened for me. This is the 36 in my mod pic. £2890. My dearest SA n I decided it was not going under my Christmas tree.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is beautiful !!! Thanks for sharing [emoji4]
I'm sorry the sleeves were too long


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3552001
> 
> View attachment 3552002
> 
> 
> Hallo my lovelies! Just wanted to share a cardigan from Cruise I went to try on yesterday. It is varying shades of cream/ pink /beige /green and seems to be crocheted. 100% cotton with a white plastic trim similar to the one on the black Paris Rome jacket. The 34 was very fitted on me, bolero style, stopped at my (very high) waist. I preferred the 36 fit but as the material is woven, the extra long sleeves cannot be shortened for me. This is the 36 in my mod pic. £2890. My dearest SA n I decided it was not going under my Christmas tree.


It's pretty but I agree with you and your SA it's not enough to pull the trigger. The length of the sleeves and the length of the jacket don't quite work to me somehow!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Agree, I think it's beautiful. I would also love any photos or intel on the less ornate version, the body shape and seamlines are very flattering.


Indeed! I didn't get a chance to speak with the store today. And I am going away for the holidays so it would be a task for the new year!


----------



## ari

Hi dear ladies, I'm back from the sale, first let me show what I didn't buy, but I tried 


Beautiful dress, but a bit big.


Very boxy jacket 


Nice, but very warm, and I have similar gray one.


Very nice, but I didn't like it from behind [emoji47]
Sorry I'm barefoot, but I was with biker boots [emoji12] later I'll post what I bought, right now I'm exhausted.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies, I'm back from the sale, first let me show what I didn't buy, but I tried
> View attachment 3552018
> 
> Beautiful dress, but a bit big.
> View attachment 3552019
> 
> Very boxy jacket
> View attachment 3552020
> 
> Nice, but very warm, and I have similar gray one.
> View attachment 3552021
> 
> Very nice, but I didn't like it from behind [emoji47]
> Sorry I'm barefoot, but I was with biker boots [emoji12] later I'll post what I bought, right now I'm exhausted.



Dear Ari, I can't wait to see what you bought. I have never seen anything that wasn't flattering on you, but my goodness that cruise jacket is my least favorite thing on you. The cut seems to suit very few people.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3552001
> 
> View attachment 3552002
> 
> 
> Hallo my lovelies! Just wanted to share a cardigan from Cruise I went to try on yesterday. It is varying shades of cream/ pink /beige /green and seems to be crocheted. 100% cotton with a white plastic trim similar to the one on the black Paris Rome jacket. The 34 was very fitted on me, bolero style, stopped at my (very high) waist. I preferred the 36 fit but as the material is woven, the extra long sleeves cannot be shortened for me. This is the 36 in my mod pic. £2890. My dearest SA n I decided it was not going under my Christmas tree.



Love the colors, it's a pity that the fit is off!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies, I'm back from the sale, first let me show what I didn't buy, but I tried
> View attachment 3552018
> 
> Beautiful dress, but a bit big.
> View attachment 3552019
> 
> Very boxy jacket
> View attachment 3552020
> 
> Nice, but very warm, and I have similar gray one.
> View attachment 3552021
> 
> Very nice, but I didn't like it from behind [emoji47]
> Sorry I'm barefoot, but I was with biker boots [emoji12] later I'll post what I bought, right now I'm exhausted.



Very interesting to see what you decided against and why!
I particularly love the two last dresses so I'm curious what you got that's even better!
Wasn't it hard to decide against the cruise?


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved the Paris Rome dress on you Ari!!!! Beautiful.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for showing all the no's, Ari! Can't wait to see what you did pick. 

Periogirl, I have to agree with you all - the shape/proportion of that jacket is off (boxy? off length?) on you. Not your usual sleek look, and not a good outside the box option either.


----------



## ari

Here are my buys


Little blouse at 50 off[emoji5]


Cashmere top, I loved when it was out from pre fall, but I'm happy I found it on the sale 


Long cardigan at 50 off[emoji4]


	

		
			
		

		
	
cashmere dress


----------



## ari

This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]


And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]


And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here are my buys
> View attachment 3552071
> 
> Little blouse at 50 off[emoji5]
> View attachment 3552072
> 
> Cashmere top, I loved when it was out from pre fall, but I'm happy I found it on the sale
> View attachment 3552074
> 
> Long cardigan at 50 off[emoji4]
> View attachment 3552075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cashmere dress



Such wise choices as usual Ari! These are all so flattering on you. Just perfect.[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## EmileH

I





ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].


 Oh wow! It gets even better! These are fabulous on you!! [emoji7]


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].


Stunning!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].



Major congrats for scoring some superb classics you will love and wear for years to come!! 
I love my cashmere dress in black and navy is equally gorgeous. Best quality with a discount, perfect score! 
Leather dress[emoji7], nice tops and edgy cardigan[emoji7]
Salzburg must-have, wow!
You must be positively exhausted!


----------



## Genie27

Oh I love them all on you, but I think the white-trim long cardi and the black cashmere dress are my absolute favourites. And the Salzburg jacket - will look fantastic when altered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].


I like them all! Even the ones you didn't buy! There really isn't anything doesn’t look good on you!


----------



## ari

Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



Ari, I was just driving home from work and I heard the news. My first thought was of you. I am so glad that you are safe. How terrible.


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



God bless you Ari, such a horrible incident. 
Hope you are not too shaken. Stay strong.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



Hope this will stop soon. Shutting ourselves up at home won't do any good to anyone for sure but how could one feel safe in crowds nowadays?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



Dear Ari, it's horrible! [emoji26] ,
can't believe there are people this evil. 
Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, I'm so glad you are ok. How frightening.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies, I'm back from the sale, first let me show what I didn't buy, but I tried
> View attachment 3552018
> 
> Beautiful dress, but a bit big.
> View attachment 3552019
> 
> Very boxy jacket
> View attachment 3552020
> 
> Nice, but very warm, and I have similar gray one.
> View attachment 3552021
> 
> Very nice, but I didn't like it from behind [emoji47]
> Sorry I'm barefoot, but I was with biker boots [emoji12] later I'll post what I bought, right now I'm exhausted.



I like the last dress on you!  I wanted to buy it but I have flappy stomach so it didn't look good on me.  I envy your figure [emoji123].  Now can't wait to check out what you bought!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].



Wow!  All your amazing pieces!  All of them look so amazing on you.  My favorites:  that little white blouse ( so cute), then the leather dress ( I have a thing for Chanel leather [emoji173]️).  
Congrats!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

So horrible about what happened at the Christmas Market.  Hope the city heals quickly.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



Omg!  That's shocking and thank god you are ok.  I haven't checked the news yet.  Be safe everyone!! World is not a nice place once we step out that Chanel store.  Praying for everyone's safety!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Ari, while the clothes are gorgeous on you, they are nothing compared to your safety and well-being. After such a close brush with tragedy, I do hope you are sipping a Louis XIII cognac. We must _live_, truly live, our lives.  Certainly, we pay our respects to the deceased and their families while we keep calm and carry on....carry on we must. Take good care and thank you for the inspiring photos.


----------



## shoppermomof4

tonkamama said:


> Both are popular sizes and sold out quickly.  The gold tweed is on sale at 40%off you can call around and get the "bigger" size and have it altered down 2 or 3 sizes (if you get it from Chanel it's free alteration).



I have called everywhere can't find


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



Oh no. Thank goodness you are safe. Terrible terrible. [emoji120]


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



*ari *much hugs to you and the city. Senseless.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Here are my buys
> View attachment 3552071
> 
> Little blouse at 50 off[emoji5]
> View attachment 3552072
> 
> Cashmere top, I loved when it was out from pre fall, but I'm happy I found it on the sale
> View attachment 3552074
> 
> Long cardigan at 50 off[emoji4]
> View attachment 3552075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cashmere dress



*ari* as always you picked some fantastic and classic pieces. It was slim pickings in my store. Hardly any interesting jackets. SA did say it was a smaller collection for sale this year. I tried a few knit dresses (including the same short cashmere one you got but in navy) and a couple of tops (the black version of your black and white cashmere). Only came home with the light grey knit dress.


----------



## divababe

Ari, glad you are safe! Life seems so different after experiencing such tragedy and knowing you were blessed to safety. Hope you are not too shaken up! Our thoughts and prayers for everyone at Berlin and those affected.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].



Amazing finds, as usual everything looks lovely on you! I tried the long sleeve sweater dress that you have and look so fabulous in, on me it looked like I was borrowing my tall cousins dress... [emoji53]

More importantly, glad to hear you are safe. These are scary times we live in.... everyone be safe out there!


----------



## doloresmia

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



So glad you are safe... News was horrible


----------



## bklner2014

ari said:


> Here are my buys
> View attachment 3552071
> 
> Little blouse at 50 off[emoji5]
> View attachment 3552072
> 
> Cashmere top, I loved when it was out from pre fall, but I'm happy I found it on the sale
> View attachment 3552074
> 
> Long cardigan at 50 off[emoji4]
> View attachment 3552075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cashmere dress


Wow!  Every outfit looks good on you! The grey cardigan is really beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the colors, it's a pity that the fit is off!



Thank you I agree, would have fitted into my wardrobe well except both sizes really has an odd fit on me. Money saved!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for showing all the no's, Ari! Can't wait to see what you did pick.
> 
> Periogirl, I have to agree with you all - the shape/proportion of that jacket is off (boxy? off length?) on you. Not your usual sleek look, and not a good outside the box option either.



Dear Genie, thank you for your opinion, it does help me decide.
@ari, amazing sale picks as usual, love the dresses!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].



Oh wow the Salzburg jacket is on sale!!! Love it. So worth it. It's not on sale here in the states but I think it's almost sold out (if not sold out by now). Love it!!! Congratulations on your find, ari. I'm such a fan of your modeling pix and love to live vicariously through you (and your clothes).


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Thank you all, I'm a bit shaken by this horrible incident that happened few hours after I left the boutique in Berlin. I passed by admiring the Christmas market, 2 hours earlier. Such an nightmare!



So glad you are fine.... my prayer goes to everyone who is affected.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3552001
> 
> View attachment 3552002
> 
> 
> Hallo my lovelies! Just wanted to share a cardigan from Cruise I went to try on yesterday. It is varying shades of cream/ pink /beige /green and seems to be crocheted. 100% cotton with a white plastic trim similar to the one on the black Paris Rome jacket. The 34 was very fitted on me, bolero style, stopped at my (very high) waist. I preferred the 36 fit but as the material is woven, the extra long sleeves cannot be shortened for me. This is the 36 in my mod pic. £2890. My dearest SA n I decided it was not going under my Christmas tree.



Hi dear, I tried this cardigan as well and agree it's not a keeper. I prefer the pretty V neck pink cardigan (also comes in off white) in cotton with multicolour trimmings but I thought the price was not too friendly either.


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Hi dear, I tried this cardigan as well and agree it's not a keeper. I prefer the pretty V neck pink cardigan (also comes in off white) in cotton with multicolour trimmings but I thought the price was not too friendly either.
> 
> View attachment 3552677



What was the price like if you don't mind sharing? I already have a pink cashmere cardigan so will probably have to pass. [emoji6]


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> What was the price like if you don't mind sharing? I already have a pink cashmere cardigan so will probably have to pass. [emoji6]



About £2.5k after conversion. Cotton mix I think.


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> About £2.5k after conversion. Cotton mix I think.



Thank you dear!


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].



All great choices! Esp love the leather jacket and Salzburg jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Hi dear, I tried this cardigan as well and agree it's not a keeper. I prefer the pretty V neck pink cardigan (also comes in off white) in cotton with multicolour trimmings but I thought the price was not too friendly either.
> 
> View attachment 3552677



Agreed - I tried it in white and although it has a lovely fit, for the price I'd rather pay more and get a jacket! Will wait for the sales... it seems like many of us are passing on pieces to wait for them to go on sale, I feel like at least here it's not selling well!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Agree, I think it's beautiful. I would also love any photos or intel on the less ornate version, the body shape and seamlines are very flattering.





pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! My sales guy said the first jacket does come unembellished in cream and black.


Ok, I have more info on this but still not much. My SA finally called me back. It shows how much SM knows! LOL. The embellished version price is definitely £13,000 according to my SA. Good news is that there is a normal version in black according to him. He is going to find out more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have also asked about the jackets worn by the robots in the S/S17 show, which some of you ladies expressed some concern on the position of the pockets. I am going to give it a try when it hits the store.


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3552001
> 
> View attachment 3552002
> 
> 
> Hallo my lovelies! Just wanted to share a cardigan from Cruise I went to try on yesterday. It is varying shades of cream/ pink /beige /green and seems to be crocheted. 100% cotton with a white plastic trim similar to the one on the black Paris Rome jacket. The 34 was very fitted on me, bolero style, stopped at my (very high) waist. I preferred the 36 fit but as the material is woven, the extra long sleeves cannot be shortened for me. This is the 36 in my mod pic. £2890. My dearest SA n I decided it was not going under my Christmas tree.



I've tried this on today, it's beautiful, I have it on hold till Friday, also tried the lighter ones, they come in cream , khaki, pink , but I didn't think it's that special,


----------



## Baglover121

I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago, 




I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!! 
Thnk you for letting me share!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!



I love the skirt !!! I tried it on but it hits just below knees and it was hard to sit in haha 

The Paris ritz jacket w fringe is quite pretty. I think it was a touch under 9k.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092



You look amazing!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## EmileH

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092



Looks beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!



Well I guess the cosmopolite pieces will hit the sale in a year for 40% off because I think we have all been voting with our wallets.


----------



## chowlover2

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092


Gorgeous on you!


----------



## newcalimommy

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092



Love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tall1Grl

xiaoxiao said:


> You look amazing!!! Congrats!!!


Hi xiaoxiao! Thank you for the wonderful comment! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks beautiful. Congratulations.


PbP thank you so much! I loved how you styled yours and your Salzburg...swoon worthy!



chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous on you!


Thank you!



newcalimommy said:


> Love it!! Congrats!!


I couldn't have done it with out you newcalimommy!!


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!



The skirt is exquisite! Love to see how you pair it~~~ 
Glad you like the shirt. 
I've passed this Cuba collection and waiting for something that tickles.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> View attachment 3552079
> View attachment 3552081
> 
> This lovely cardigan, maybe styled differently [emoji846]
> View attachment 3552083
> 
> And this amazing leather dress [emoji1]
> View attachment 3552084
> 
> And last the gorgeous Salzburg jacket, this was only 30 off, and 2 sizes bigger, it needs to be fitted a bit, but I [emoji7].


Awesome purchases  you look so gorgeous  (and glad you were safe )


----------



## tonkamama

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092


One of my favorite and you look super chic


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks awesome. Have the same jacket and it's a bit boxier on me. Love the suit


----------



## ailoveresale

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092



Congratulations! The first is just the beginning, then you slide down the slippery slope... [emoji38]



Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!



The skirt is amazing!! Congrats!!

I wonder as well about the prices for S/S, as I am still eyeing the white robot suit... [emoji848]


----------



## 3DCC

Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Agreed - I tried it in white and although it has a lovely fit, for the price I'd rather pay more and get a jacket! Will wait for the sales... it seems like many of us are passing on pieces to wait for them to go on sale, I feel like at least here it's not selling well!



Exactly, it is pretty but the price. I believe some items are selling (surprisingly the White jacket is sold out in one store and left with a size 42 in another) but some not (there are still some tees around and other stuff). Overall I believe the slow state of the local economy has started to affect even the luxurious business of Hermes and Chanel. I am eyeing a Cruise jacket. There are still sizes left so I am weighing if I should wait for the sales or pull the trigger sooner.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092


Perfect, Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!



Your skirt is beautiful, congrats!
The double breasted jacket with fringes is very interesting I only worry you need to wear it closed to make it work. Makes it a little less versatile,


----------



## Pourquoipas

3DCC said:


> Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553204
> 
> 
> Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3553205



Of course you get the matching jacket when it's on sale, congrats for the find!


----------



## ailoveresale

3DCC said:


> Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553204
> 
> 
> Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3553205



Beautiful, congrats! And what a nice gift from your SA!



ms piggy said:


> Exactly, it is pretty but the price. I believe some items are selling (surprisingly the White jacket is sold out in one store and left with a size 42 in another) but some not (there are still some tees around and other stuff). Overall I believe the slow state of the local economy has started to affect even the luxurious business of Hermes and Chanel. I am eyeing a Cruise jacket. There are still sizes left so I am weighing if I should wait for the sales or pull the trigger sooner.



I feel like lately unless it is a popular piece that might sell out, I'm ok with waiting for the sales. And if it doesn't make it then it's meant to be. Like the airline collection was "my" collection - everything that I bought full price didn't go on sale, and everything I bought on sale I loved but wouldn't have bought (aka been able to afford) full price. It's a gamble! It's also helpful to have an SA who gives you a presale peek or holds items for you. That's how I lucked out with the black white checkered jacket. [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed. The SA can totally make or break you for sale sometimes 

I know I'm crazy but I totally fell for this sweater and I've worn it mutiple times already from cruise 




I love how the cotton fibers are woven.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. The SA can totally make or break you for sale sometimes
> 
> I know I'm crazy but I totally fell for this sweater and I've worn it mutiple times already from cruise
> View attachment 3553358
> View attachment 3553359
> 
> 
> I love how the cotton fibers are woven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553360



This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow ! So pretty ! I love the colors. Would go w so much  I really love the cruise stuff. I was so bad lately so no more cruise for me ... though am tempted by this crazy sweatshirt


----------



## EmileH

3DCC said:


> Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553204
> 
> 
> Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3553205



Great find! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. The SA can totally make or break you for sale sometimes
> 
> I know I'm crazy but I totally fell for this sweater and I've worn it mutiple times already from cruise
> View attachment 3553358
> View attachment 3553359
> 
> 
> I love how the cotton fibers are woven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553360



I can see why you fell for it. It fits very well. Looks great. 



ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413



I haven't seen this jacket. It's really pretty. Perhaps the best jacket I have seen for cruise.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413



Wow, very nice fit and jacket. Would be tempted too if they had it here!


----------



## Baglover121

ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413



Oh how gorgeous! I might show this to my SA, looks perfect


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I haven't seen this jacket. It's really pretty. Perhaps the best jacket I have seen for cruise.





Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, very nice fit and jacket. Would be tempted too if they had it here!



The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). The I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553450
> View attachment 3553451
> View attachment 3553454
> View attachment 3553455



I really think this is a winner. It looks just fabulous on you. I think it's nice to have different shapes of jackets as long as the silhouettes work for you. This clearly does. I can see it over dresses skirts or jeans. I can see why you are drawn to it. 

Can I ask how much the jacket is?


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really think this is a winner. It looks just fabulous on you. I think it's nice to have different shapes of jackets as long as the silhouettes work for you. This clearly does. I can see it over dresses skirts or jeans. I can see why you are drawn to it.
> 
> Can I ask how much the jacket is?



Thanks, I am trying to make such purchases count and work for my wardrobe instead of being impulsive and geeting swept away by the moment. 

The conversion makes it about US$5.6k. Similar to the Paris-Rome LBJ?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, I was just driving home from work and I heard the news. My first thought was of you. I am so glad that you are safe. How terrible.


So kind of you PP! thank you 


rhm said:


> God bless you Ari, such a horrible incident.
> Hope you are not too shaken. Stay strong.


Thank you RHM!


Baglover121 said:


> Dear Ari, it's horrible! [emoji26] ,
> can't believe there are people this evil.
> Hope everyone stays safe.


Thank you Baglover! very sad!


Genie27 said:


> Oh, I'm so glad you are ok. How frightening.


Thank you Genie!


zaraha said:


> I like the last dress on you!  I wanted to buy it but I have flappy stomach so it didn't look good on me.  I envy your figure [emoji123].  Now can't wait to check out what you bought!


Thank You Zaraha! the dress is beautiful, but from the back the lace is transparent and it makes it a bit provocative!


zaraha said:


> Wow!  All your amazing pieces!  All of them look so amazing on you.  My favorites:  that little white blouse ( so cute), then the leather dress ( I have a thing for Chanel leather [emoji173]️).
> Congrats!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Zaraha! 


gracekelly said:


> So horrible about what happened at the Christmas Market.  Hope the city heals quickly.


Gracekelly, thank you for the kind words!


zaraha said:


> Omg!  That's shocking and thank god you are ok.  I haven't checked the news yet.  Be safe everyone!! World is not a nice place once we step out that Chanel store.  Praying for everyone's safety!


Thank you agian!


> Ari, while the clothes are gorgeous on you, they are nothing compared to your safety and well-being. After such a close brush with tragedy, I do hope you are sipping a Louis XIII cognac. We must _live_, truly live, our lives.  Certainly, we pay our respects to the deceased and their families while we keep calm and carry on....carry on we must. Take good care and thank you for the inspiring photos.


Thank you! 


snibor said:


> Oh no. Thank goodness you are safe. Terrible terrible. [emoji120]


Snibor, thank you!


ms piggy said:


> *ari *much hugs to you and the city. Senseless.


ms piggy,Thank you!


ms piggy said:


> *ari* as always you picked some fantastic and classic pieces. It was slim pickings in my store. Hardly any interesting jackets. SA did say it was a smaller collection for sale this year. I tried a few knit dresses (including the same short cashmere one you got but in navy) and a couple of tops (the black version of your black and white cashmere). Only came home with the light grey knit dress.
> 
> View attachment 3552440
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552441


My cashmere dress is navy, which is better! oh, this gray dress looks gorgeous! Could you please post modeling picture!


divababe said:


> Ari, glad you are safe! Life seems so different after experiencing such tragedy and knowing you were blessed to safety. Hope you are not too shaken up! Our thoughts and prayers for everyone at Berlin and those affected.


Divababe,thank you!


ailoveresale said:


> Amazing finds, as usual everything looks lovely on you! I tried the long sleeve sweater dress that you have and look so fabulous in, on me it looked like I was borrowing my tall cousins dress... [emoji53]
> 
> More importantly, glad to hear you are safe. These are scary times we live in.... everyone be safe out there!


ailoveresale, thank you!


doloresmia said:


> So glad you are safe... News was horrible


doloresmia, Thank you!


bklner2014 said:


> Wow!  Every outfit looks good on you! The grey cardigan is really beautiful. Congrats!


Thank you, bklner!


periogirl28 said:


> Dear Genie, thank you for your opinion, it does help me decide.
> @ari, amazing sale picks as usual, love the dresses!


periogirl, Thank you!


xiaoxiao said:


> Oh wow the Salzburg jacket is on sale!!! Love it. So worth it. It's not on sale here in the states but I think it's almost sold out (if not sold out by now). Love it!!! Congratulations on your find, ari. I'm such a fan of your modeling pix and love to live vicariously through you (and your clothes).


I'm so happy that I found it!


xiaoxiao said:


> So glad you are fine.... my prayer goes to everyone who is affected.


xiaoxiao, Thank you!


ms piggy said:


> Hi dear, I tried this cardigan as well and agree it's not a keeper. I prefer the pretty V neck pink cardigan (also comes in off white) in cotton with multicolour trimmings but I thought the price was not too friendly either.
> 
> View attachment 3552677


Beautiful pink! Congrats!


hermesBB said:


> All great choices! Esp love the leather jacket and Salzburg jacket!


Thank you HermesBB!


Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3553038
> 
> 
> I finally received my lesage skirt, picked up this silk shirt to go with it , I've had my eyes on it since HermesBB bought it many months ago,
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553043
> 
> I've inquired about this jacket as its my favourite, and my SA said more or less it's "reasonably" priced, some of the pieces in the paris cosmopolite are astronomical!


Baglover, these are so beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553450
> View attachment 3553451
> View attachment 3553454
> View attachment 3553455



Dear, I think it looks great'! Just a bit of alteration and this can be a classic jacket / coat. I actually like the mix of colours on you.


----------



## ari

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092


Congrats Tall1Grl, this is a fab suit and it looks perfect on you!


tonkamama said:


> Awesome purchases  you look so gorgeous  (and glad you were safe )


tonkamama, Thank you!


3DCC said:


> Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553204
> 
> 
> Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3553205


I also have the dress. And had the chance to try the jacket on sale now ( 30 % off only) it is beautiful! congrats! 


pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. The SA can totally make or break you for sale sometimes
> 
> I know I'm crazy but I totally fell for this sweater and I've worn it mutiple times already from cruise
> View attachment 3553358
> View attachment 3553359
> 
> 
> I love how the cotton fibers are woven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553360


Gorgeous cardigan, pigleto! love it!


ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413





ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553450
> View attachment 3553451
> View attachment 3553454
> View attachment 3553455


ms piggy, I tried this jacket too, the fit is perfect! love the shape and with the matching skirt it looked gorgeous, but kind of special occasions only. I love it, but it doesn't fot my lifestyle. it looked fab on, thought. if the skirt was knee length and simple shape I would have bought it. I was not sure I could pull off the jacket only because of the length. The colors are so pretty!


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Thanks, I am trying to make such purchases count and work for my wardrobe instead of being impulsive and geeting swept away by the moment.
> 
> The conversion makes it about US$5.6k. Similar to the Paris-Rome LBJ?



You are very smart to do so. I'm trying to do the same, and to give honest feedback to others here so we don't all get swept up and go broke. [emoji23] I think that the price usefulness and quality are in line for this jacket and it's the best piece from cruise that I have seen. My only last piece of advice is that you have to feel comfortable in it. My most worn jackets are the one that felt the most comfortable the first time I put them on. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. The SA can totally make or break you for sale sometimes
> 
> I know I'm crazy but I totally fell for this sweater and I've worn it mutiple times already from cruise
> View attachment 3553358
> View attachment 3553359
> 
> 
> I love how the cotton fibers are woven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553360


This is gorgeous and fits you perfectly! Love the neckline.



ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413





ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553450
> View attachment 3553451
> View attachment 3553454
> View attachment 3553455



So beautiful on you. I love the cuffs turned back, but the button detail is also very fine. I can see your concerns - you may have to build a couple of go-to outfits for this style, rather than mix'n'match with everything in your closet, if the silhouette is very different from your usual items. To me it works open and closed - open with a dress, like you have here, maybe a cream shift, or pick out some of the other colours in the mix, to get a more neutral look?

It is fabulous on you! But like the others have mentioned, it has to work with your wardrobe/lifestyle or fill a gap.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> Dear, I think it looks great'! Just a bit of alteration and this can be a classic jacket / coat. I actually like the mix of colours on you.



Thanks dear, you know my style IRL and it's helpful to hear your thoughts.



ari said:


> ms piggy, I tried this jacket too, the fit is perfect! love the shape and with the matching skirt it looked gorgeous, but kind of special occasions only. I love it, but it doesn't fot my lifestyle. it looked fab on, thought. if the skirt was knee length and simple shape I would have bought it. I was not sure I could pull off the jacket only because of the length. The colors are so pretty!



*ari* good to see you back posting. I concur as a full set, it's definitely outstanding and a bit much for daily wear.  The jacket length also requires some thoughts although as I tend to be mainly in shift dresses, it should be fairly easy. But it's still not a BLJ or LWJ.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are very smart to do so. I'm trying to do the same, and to give honest feedback to others here so we don't all get swept up and go broke. [emoji23] I think that the price usefulness and quality are in line for this jacket and it's the best piece from cruise that I have seen. My only last piece of advice is that you have to feel comfortable in it. My most worn jackets are the one that felt the most comfortable the first time I put them on. Let us know what you decide.



The off shoulder style with pink trimming is US$8.6k, at least this is more reasonable. I am comfortable in it but it is still not a typical classic style like the LBJ. It is beautiful and I need to decide if I could justify getting it now versus risk waiting for the sale.



Genie27 said:


> So beautiful on you. I love the cuffs turned back, but the button detail is also very fine. I can see your concerns - you may have to build a couple of go-to outfits for this style, rather than mix'n'match with everything in your closet, if the silhouette is very different from your usual items. To me it works open and closed - open with a dress, like you have here, maybe a cream shift, or pick out some of the other colours in the mix, to get a more neutral look?
> 
> It is fabulous on you! But like the others have mentioned, it has to work with your wardrobe/lifestyle or fill a gap.



Thank you *Genie* for your comments. It is a beautiful piece and I love the details. Yes, I do have to think through how well it would work for me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

3DCC said:


> Went to see the Chanel sale and nothing really stood out to me, except for this jacket that I never thought would go on sale. I bought the dress earlier, but I couldn't justify the $14k price tag. Then my sweet SA told me it was on sale, I pulled the trigger. Now I'm waiting for it to come back from alterations.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553204
> 
> 
> Also, I was shocked to have a courier drop off a gift from my Chanel SA and SM.  It was the nicest gift I've received.  Happy holidays everyone!
> View attachment 3553205



Oh wow congratulations!!! I tried on the same white jacket too but it didn't look nearly as nice on me than you!!! The length is perfect on you. I love it. Congratulations!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> This is lovely on you, *pigleto, *good choice. I was just commenting to a dear friend that Chanel's colour combinations in the tweeds are amazing. The piece I have my eyes on is actually rather colourful (to me at least) which would normally be way out of my comfort zone, looking at it close up.  But on the whole it works and I am falling for it, to my surprise!
> 
> View attachment 3553415
> View attachment 3553412
> View attachment 3553413



Wow ms piggy you look great in it! Perfect cut for you (but then I truly think chanel is made for you). It's a bit too bright for me too, but I think you look great in it. [emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

@periogirl28  - I'm curious - what alterations would you do on ms piggy's jacket to improve the fit?


----------



## hermesBB

ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553454



I love the color of this tweed! It looks very slimming on you. The shape is a little reminiscent of the Byzantine jacket/dress I had a few years ago. Especially the pleats in front it~


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> My cashmere dress is navy, which is better! oh, this gray dress looks gorgeous! Could you please post modeling picture!



You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.
> 
> View attachment 3553556
> View attachment 3553557
> View attachment 3553558



They both look beautiful on you.


----------



## ms piggy

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow ms piggy you look great in it! Perfect cut for you (but then I truly think chanel is made for you). It's a bit too bright for me too, but I think you look great in it. [emoji106]



*xiaoxiao* that is so very kind of you to say, thank you! It is surely more colours than I wear in a single outfit! 



Genie27 said:


> @periogirl28  - I'm curious - what alterations would you do on ms piggy's jacket to improve the fit?



I believe the sleeve length could do with a bit of trimming and maybe a thinner shoulder pad too. 



hermesBB said:


> I love the color of this tweed! It looks very slimming on you. The shape is a little reminiscent of the Byzantine jacket/dress I had a few years ago. Especially the pleats in front it~
> 
> View attachment 3553539
> 
> View attachment 3553540



What a stunning piece! Do you wear this much? The darker colour would render it easily wearable I feel.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> @periogirl28  - I'm curious - what alterations would you do on ms piggy's jacket to improve the fit?



Just the sleeves. And just my humble opinion!


----------



## Moirai

ms piggy said:


> You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.
> 
> View attachment 3553556
> View attachment 3553557
> View attachment 3553558



Gorgeous in both dresses. The grey is classy and elegant while the black is more fun and for night out.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They both look beautiful on you.



Thanks *PbP*. I recall you mentioned picking up a knit dress from the sale too. Hope to see it in action soon.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> Just the sleeves. And just my humble opinion!



No, you are definitely spot on!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> No, you are definitely spot on!


I hope you got that black dress, I love it on you!


----------



## Genie27

I thought the sleeves were too long also, but wanted to ask what else I may have missed - this thread has been so great for learning how to wear fantastic 'here I am' pieces on a regular basis. 

For my winter coats, I like the comfort of a longer sleeve that comes to the top of my thumb as it keeps the drafts out. But on jackets, I noticed that I look much taller/thinner if the sleeve ends at my wrist or 3/4 length. I have to get used to the wrist-drafts as I have been taking my jackets to the tailor to shorten the sleeves.


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> I hope you got that black dress, I love it on you!



No I didn't, it was a little shorter than what I was comfortable with plus it was too warm for the weather here. It is cute!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> I thought the sleeves were too long also, but wanted to ask what else I may have missed - this thread has been so great for learning how to wear fantastic 'here I am' pieces on a regular basis.
> 
> For my winter coats, I like the comfort of a longer sleeve that comes to the top of my thumb as it keeps the drafts out. But on jackets, I noticed that I look much taller/thinner if the sleeve ends at my wrist or 3/4 length. I have to get used to the wrist-drafts as I have been taking my jackets to the tailor to shorten the sleeves.



Isn't it great, I too learn a lot from these forums. Being super short I need all the help I can get to look in proportion. So my Chanel jackets have bracelet sleeves and my coats end an inch longer. My furs also have shorter sleeves so I wear gloves sometimes! But it helps thar the winters here are relatively mild.


----------



## ms piggy

Genie27 said:


> I thought the sleeves were too long also, but wanted to ask what else I may have missed - this thread has been so great for learning how to wear fantastic 'here I am' pieces on a regular basis.
> 
> For my winter coats, I like the comfort of a longer sleeve that comes to the top of my thumb as it keeps the drafts out. But on jackets, I noticed that I look much taller/thinner if the sleeve ends at my wrist or 3/4 length. I have to get used to the wrist-drafts as I have been taking my jackets to the tailor to shorten the sleeves.



It's great hearing the views from the members here. I love bracelet sleeve jackets. My favourite jacket to date is the black Byzantine one.


----------



## Tall1Grl

ailoveresale said:


> Congratulations! The first is just the beginning, then you slide down the slippery slope... [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Tall1Grl, this is a fab suit and it looks perfect on you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I Thank you all *@ailoveresale,*@*Pourquoipas, & Ari *for the kind words!! Unfortunately I just realized I haven't shopped for any RTW since the last Chanel sale 2013! Lol! Here is my 13P spring jacket from that sale...I truly thank you all for letting me share since I don't often post but love to admire all your wonderful treasures! All of you ladies look so beautiful in your Chanel's and Dior!!
Click to expand...


----------



## EmileH

Lovely outfit! I love your shawl and bag as well. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Tall1Grl

Thank you so much PbP!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Tall1Grl said:


> Hi ladies! Cant help admire all the beautiful photos of everyone's Chanel clothing!!! Thought i'd share my first Chanel suit!!I cant believe i'd ever have and fit into both pieces! Absolutely love it!!
> Thnk you for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3553092



Congrats!  Did you manage to find them on sale?  I thought they had all sold out so lucky you!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Love the arms on this style, very outstanding and we're twins on the mors shawl!


----------



## Tall1Grl

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!  Did you manage to find them on sale?  I thought they had all sold out so lucky you!!


Thank you @gracekelly! Yes, as luck would have it!


Pourquoipas said:


> Love the arms on this style, very outstanding and we're twins on the mors shawl!


Thank you @Pourquoipas so happy to be twins on the shawl! One of the best imo and DH's!


----------



## xiaoxiao

hermesBB said:


> I love the color of this tweed! It looks very slimming on you. The shape is a little reminiscent of the Byzantine jacket/dress I had a few years ago. Especially the pleats in front it~
> 
> View attachment 3553539
> 
> View attachment 3553540



I have to say this jacket was one of my absolute favorite of all times. It's classy, beautiful with a twist. Major love!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> The jacket is the same material as the runway off shoulder jacket and skirt set minus the pink trimmings. The off shoulder style was awful on me. I first tried this longer zipped jacket in a beige with gold threads but that was a little dull (more work appropriate though). Then I saw this multi coloured one in the other store and became rather smitten once I tried it on.  My 'concerns' are the longer length (is it easy to wear/style than a shorter length?), the zip style (not sure of the look when worn open?) and the colours (can you say neutral queen?) But something about this jacket is seriously pulling me. Despite the multi colours, the whites in it dial it down and seems to go with a lot. And the fit, amazing! True to size.
> 
> View attachment 3553450
> View attachment 3553451
> View attachment 3553454
> View attachment 3553455





ms piggy said:


> You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.
> 
> View attachment 3553556
> View attachment 3553557
> View attachment 3553558



Love the jacket - I think it will be more wearable than the off the shoulder and the multicolor will look so cute with both dresses and jeans!
The grey dress is so flattering on you! Great find!


----------



## Ici

Has anyone ever tried the tunic underneath? Thoughts?  I found it a bit awkward,  its meant to be a tunic but a little long for a tunic and a little short for a dress...


----------



## gracekelly

Ici said:


> Has anyone ever tried the tunic underneath? Thoughts?  I found it a bit awkward,  its meant to be a tunic but a little long for a tunic and a little short for a dress...


If white leggings or skinny jeans are a good look for you, that might work.


----------



## ms piggy

Tall1Grl said:


>



This is a great look, understated yet very chic. Love the sleeves!



ailoveresale said:


> Love the jacket - I think it will be more wearable than the off the shoulder and the multicolor will look so cute with both dresses and jeans!
> The grey dress is so flattering on you! Great find!



Thank you!


----------



## ari

Ici said:


> Has anyone ever tried the tunic underneath? Thoughts?  I found it a bit awkward,  its meant to be a tunic but a little long for a tunic and a little short for a dress...



Exactly. it is too short for a dress for me, too Long and tight around the hips for a tunic, it looks great with the cardigan, agree, but it's not for me.


----------



## hermesBB

ms piggy said:


> What a stunning piece! Do you wear this much? The darker colour would render it easily wearable I feel.



Thank you ms piggy! The color itself is very wearable and I like to wear it as a dress more. It's more of a collection piece to me. I only wore it a few times for special events. 




xiaoxiao said:


> I have to say this jacket was one of my absolute favorite of all times. It's classy, beautiful with a twist. Major love!!!



Thanks xiaoxiao! It is indeed a very special piece! Very intricate beadings and weaving and etc. I think the Byzantine Collection was one of Karl's best show ever!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi ladies ! Quick question. Does Chanel only do one markdown ?

It's just ... even on sale the pieces are expensive. I just couldn't bring myself to pay 2k even for the lovely sweater from Paris Rome. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3554323


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.
> 
> View attachment 3553556
> View attachment 3553557
> View attachment 3553558



ms piggy, the gray dress is very nice! what is the fabric? it looks gorgeous on you. the short one also looks lovely on you!


----------



## Genie27

ms piggy said:


> You certainly pull off the navy dress way better than I could. The longer dress is definitely more my style.
> 
> View attachment 3553556
> View attachment 3553557
> View attachment 3553558


I love that navy dress on you - the skirt shape and the shoulder detail are very nice. The gray is brighter and very elegant.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> ms piggy, the gray dress is very nice! what is the fabric? it looks gorgeous on you. the short one also looks lovely on you!



*ari *the grey is 61% cotton/34% cashmere/15% silk from 16B. Quite wearable for my locale where it is forever summer outdoors and winter indoors lol. I remember you have a grey knit dress too. Is it similar material?



Genie27 said:


> I love that navy dress on you - the skirt shape and the shoulder detail are very nice. The gray is brighter and very elegant.



Thanks *Genie*. Chanel makes such gorgeous items, it's hard to resist them all.


----------



## pinklining

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi ladies ! Quick question. Does Chanel only do one markdown ?
> 
> It's just ... even on sale the pieces are expensive. I just couldn't bring myself to pay 2k even for the lovely sweater from Paris Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554323



there's a second markdown in my local boutique  40-50%


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi ladies ! Quick question. Does Chanel only do one markdown ?
> 
> It's just ... even on sale the pieces are expensive. I just couldn't bring myself to pay 2k even for the lovely sweater from Paris Rome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554323



I believe the older seasons (such as 15B) get marked down to 50%. 16B at 30% only.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> I believe the older seasons (such as 15B) get marked down to 50%. 16B at 30% only.


Yes, I have seen this with older items at dept stores.  I don't think they want to send them to The Rack or Off 5th so they hang onto them  lol!


----------



## Baglover121

Want to share these purchases ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The khaki shirt is just absolutely gorgeous! And can easily be worn with or without a jacket or cardi, 

I was so underwhelmed with the khaki jacket I was after , so my wonderful SA convinced  me to try the black version instead , 
it fits beautifully,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> Want to share these purchases !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554646
> 
> 
> The khaki shirt is just absolutely gorgeous! And can easily be worn with or without a jacket or cardi,
> 
> I was so underwhelmed with the khaki jacket I was after , so my wonderful SA convinced  me to try the black version instead ,
> it fits beautifully,



Congratulations. It looks lovely on you. I like the jacket. It is a very good fit.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pretty !! What happened to the khaki jacket ??


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. It looks lovely on you. I like the jacket. It is a very good fit.


Thank you PBP, yes the fit is perfect, 



pigleto972001 said:


> Pretty !! What happened to the khaki jacket ??


fabric wise , found it to be much lighter than expected, and it had tiny  pinkish/purple threads, which I didn't like, the composition of the black was much nicer, had a bit of wool in it,

 My SA said The White jacket and the blue one are  completely sold out.  [emoji15] big big success, 

The only pricey jacket left was the fringed one, which is not selling that fast,


----------



## hermesBB

Baglover121 said:


> Want to share these purchases !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554646
> 
> 
> The khaki shirt is just absolutely gorgeous! And can easily be worn with or without a jacket or cardi,
> 
> I was so underwhelmed with the khaki jacket I was after , so my wonderful SA convinced  me to try the black version instead ,
> it fits beautifully,



Lovely combo!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Want to share these purchases !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554646
> 
> 
> The khaki shirt is just absolutely gorgeous! And can easily be worn with or without a jacket or cardi,
> 
> I was so underwhelmed with the khaki jacket I was after , so my wonderful SA convinced  me to try the black version instead ,
> it fits beautifully,



Congrats Baglover! The jacket looks great on you! Can't see very well the blouse, but from what I see, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Want to share these purchases !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554646
> 
> 
> The khaki shirt is just absolutely gorgeous! And can easily be worn with or without a jacket or cardi,
> 
> I was so underwhelmed with the khaki jacket I was after , so my wonderful SA convinced  me to try the black version instead ,
> it fits beautifully,



Perfect combination the kaki shirt with the black jacket. The buttons are beautiful, lovely.


----------



## Pourquoipas

For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393


Both are gorgeous! I like the second one more because of the contrast. But first one is more versatile? Can be worn as coat too?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393



I think the first one is more glamorous but the second is more practical. Both are stunning on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Both are gorgeous! I like the second one more because of the contrast. But first one is more versatile? Can be worn as coat too?



The first would have to be altered with a zip below to wear it open. It's not made to be a coat and it's very fitted so at the end it's a dress. The second is easier to wear between seasons but it's more expensive.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I think the first one is more glamorous but the second is more practical. Both are stunning on you!



Thank you for your input. The first is very coarse tweed so it doesn't feel glamorous on but the colors are absolutely my taste. 
The second has some lurex below so it felt more dressed up worn but the colors are slightly dull. Honestly I'm clueless.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your input. The first is very coarse tweed so it doesn't feel glamorous on but the colors are absolutely my taste.
> The second has some lurex below so it felt more dressed up worn but the colors are slightly dull. Honestly I'm clueless.



They both look fabulous on you. Unless you love them don't buy them of course. If neither is perfect for you then you should pass. Don't be tempted because they are on sale.


----------



## Genie27

They both look very nice on you, but I wonder about practicality. 

Would you be comfortable wearing the top tweed all day? It's a lot of heavy fabric - a jacket would be an easy yes, but in your climate would a dress like that work? (I would not be able to wear it as an all day dress, as my indoors are heated.)
The second seems more versatile, almost like a silk blouse/heavy tweed skirt combo. But if you're not in love...there will be other beautiful things.


----------



## gracekelly

The second dress PQP


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They both look fabulous on you. Unless you love them don't buy them of course. If neither is perfect for you then you should pass. Don't be tempted because they are on sale.



Yes 50 off is tempting but I do in fact love them both. I have to skip at least one right now.
SA preordered some interesting cream suit from Cosmopolite without the super elaborate trim but still pricey. I definitely need to keep some budget and wardrobe space for next seasons.
I found a good jersey black skirt to complete our brasserie jacket at 30 off from 16B, it's very high waisted and falls nicely, got that one without hesitation..


----------



## Tall1Grl

gracekelly said:


> The second dress PQP


+1!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393



Both are lovely on you. Which one you can't imagine walking away from? I often find that if I can't decide, perhaps I don't love them as much as I do. Make even more space and budget for future seasons?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Both are lovely on you. Which one you can't imagine walking away from? I often find that if I can't decide, perhaps I don't love them as much as I do. Make even more space and budget for future seasons?



Wise words. Very grateful[emoji254]


----------



## Baglover121

hermesBB said:


> Lovely combo!


Thank you HermesBB


ari said:


> Congrats Baglover! The jacket looks great on you! Can't see very well the blouse, but from what I see, it looks gorgeous!


Thank you Ari, for some reason the pic I took is all faded, will take a better picture 



Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect combination the kaki shirt with the black jacket. The buttons are beautiful, lovely.


Thank you pourquoipas, yes the buttons are beautiful, wished the cut of the White jacket a bit more like this black one, would've picked it up instantly ,


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393



Both look beautiful on you, I personally love the second one, looks so gorgeous, but As others have said,if in doubt maybe it's not love? And better get something you like from the SS17, or Cosmoplite?


----------



## pinklining

ms piggy said:


> I believe the older seasons (such as 15B) get marked down to 50%. 16B at 30% only.



yup it is the older seasons that are at 50%. just had a 2nd markdown for 16B in the boutique here - so it was increased from 30% to 40%.


----------



## audreylita

I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Both look beautiful on you, I personally love the second one, looks so gorgeous, but As others have said,if in doubt maybe it's not love? And better get something you like from the SS17, or Cosmoplite?



Right, it'll be this one or nothing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It looked unflattering on the runway


----------



## Pourquoipas

audreylita said:


> I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
> A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.
> View attachment 3555479



This is a gorgeous jacket, you're right to keep it in the rotation!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, it'll be this one or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555527
> 
> It looked unflattering on the runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555529


Looks so much better on you! Love the sleeves on this one.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, it'll be this one or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555527
> 
> It looked unflattering on the runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555529


Why do I sense that you really don't love it?  Sometimes we go nuts over a sale item just because it is on sale.  If you are not 100% certain, I would vote that you save your $$ for some new pieces.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
> A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.
> View attachment 3555479


Audreylita I suspect the lady did not see your Birkin when she made the offer and was fixated on your slashed jeans and thought you needed the money.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, it'll be this one or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555527
> 
> It looked unflattering on the runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555529



I love this one as a dress but don't like it open like a coat.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Why do I sense that you really don't love it?  Sometimes we go nuts over a sale item just because it is on sale.  If you are not 100% certain, I would vote that you save your $$ for some new pieces.



Not sure if it won't grow on me. It's special and I don't own anything alike but it's expensive. 
I asked for the nice Paris Rome pink black white dress coat with pleating but that one was gone. No major regrets. Of course the leftovers here are mostly the less spectacular pieces or less common sizes.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this one as a dress but don't like it open like a coat.



I agree.



Pourquoipas said:


> Not sure if it won't grow on me. It's special and I don't own anything alike but it's expensive.
> I asked for the nice Paris Rome pink black white dress coat with pleating but that one was gone. No major regrets. Of course the leftovers here are mostly the less spectacular pieces or less common sizes.



Isn't that always the case?  Or a piece is a difficult fit and needs some alteration that the purchaser is unwilling to make.  If it is expensive, why buy it if it has to "grow on you?"


----------



## pigleto972001

I liked number 2 better. But I'd save for cosmopolite if I didn't love the dress. So looking forward to prefall. Alas it's pricey!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393


I love both look stunning on you...


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, it'll be this one or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555527
> 
> It looked unflattering on the runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555529


I agreed with the ladies, eventho both look great on you but if you don't 100% love them better save $ for pieces that you love and can wear with your other amazing pieces.  These Chanel RTWs are expensive even at 50% off....


----------



## audreylita

gracekelly said:


> Audreylita I suspect the lady did not see your Birkin when she made the offer and was fixated on your slashed jeans and thought you needed the money.


Funny because her daughter (who is exactly my age) was with her and when her mom said she loved my entire look, she said 'but mom you told ME you don't like slashed jeans!'


----------



## tonkamama

audreylita said:


> I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
> A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.
> View attachment 3555479


Amazing effortless chic look and I love this jacket


----------



## ms piggy

pinklining said:


> yup it is the older seasons that are at 50%. just had a 2nd markdown for 16B in the boutique here - so it was increased from 30% to 40%.



I hope my boutique marked down further from 30%, I thought they don't do that in the same sale season. There is another 16B piece I would like and still holding out.



audreylita said:


> I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
> A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.
> View attachment 3555479



Fabulous jacket, would love a close up look of it.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> For those of you I can still harass with my sales options, which dress would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555391
> View attachment 3555392
> View attachment 3555393


Frankly I love both dresses on you. But both have some disadvantages. Although they are very flattering on you. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Yes 50 off is tempting but I do in fact love them both. I have to skip at least one right now.
> SA preordered some interesting cream suit from Cosmopolite without the super elaborate trim but still pricey. I definitely need to keep some budget and wardrobe space for next seasons.
> I found a good jersey black skirt to complete our brasserie jacket at 30 off from 16B, it's very high waisted and falls nicely, got that one without hesitation..
> View attachment 3555447


Interesting, did you see a picture of the Cosmopolite jacket? What was the price?
The skirt looks great on the label, please post pictures! 


audreylita said:


> I love my new jackets but have so many from previous years and try to keep them all in circulation.  This, on a slightly cooler day on Worth Ave, one of my faves from 2006.  It has four pearl buttons with 3/4 sleeves and is black with flecks of burgundy.
> A lovely older woman in the Chanel boutique tried to buy it off my back.  The store was empty just days before the holidays.
> View attachment 3555479


Gorgeous jacket! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Right, it'll be this one or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555527
> 
> It looked unflattering on the runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555529


This is the reason I didn't even try on this dress. But on you looks fab!


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told the first cosmopolite jacket costs about 28k. But that they made a version without all the flowers. Instead of the three flower buttons they are going to be the clear lucite buttons and it will be either the cream or black versions. Price about 5100.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told the first cosmopolite jacket costs about 28k. But that they made a version without all the flowers. Instead of the three flower buttons they are going to be the clear lucite buttons and it will be either the cream or black versions. Price about 5100.


Thank you! Too bad I didn't like the buttons [emoji4]


----------



## ms piggy

Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!

Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.

Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556003
> View attachment 3556005
> View attachment 3556006
> View attachment 3556010



Lovely details on this cardigan, perfect pink and a special crush on your camelia ring!
The jacket will look elegant after those alterations, perfect style.


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely details on this cardigan, perfect pink and a special crush on your camelia ring!
> The jacket will look elegant after those alterations, perfect style.



I wasn't too taken with the Dynasty-esque shoulders, it will be rounded and softened (hopefully) when it comes back. The cardigan was a lucky buy as it was the only piece, was told it was very popular that season.


----------



## ms piggy

Less than 10 hours to Christmas where I am. Here's wishing everyone Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah. 

Seasons Greetings and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore this combo again for a night out, this time with the pearls. Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



Yes the Pharrell coat was reasonably (hehe) priced like 6950 I think. 

Those are good pieces !!


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Thank you! Too bad I didn't like the buttons [emoji4]



Yes my SA was underwhelmed w them too. I think they are on the black white and tan jacket you posted, Ari? With the pleated back. That jacket was cute. I didn't get to find out how much ish it would be!!  I do know the puffer jacket in cream will be around 12k. Waaah. I loved the puffers


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3556048
> 
> 
> Wore this combo again for a night out, this time with the pearls. Happy holidays everyone!



Perfect, my kind of look! 



pigleto972001 said:


> Yes the Pharrell coat was reasonably (hehe) priced like 6950 I think.
> 
> Those are good pieces !!



Ooo, is that US$?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am !! Considering the first jacket was 28k and the embroidered black one was 16k, Pharrells coat is like a bargain in comparison. Ha ha.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040


Love the cardigan, the color is so pretty and looks great on you. I was offered the same jacket and very seriously thinking of getting it as it was at 50 % off and I have 2 dresses from the same materials of this collection, but I didn't like the shoulders, large sleeves and the A shape on me. I just can't pull of this look. Totally wrong for my body type. But on you I love it! How do you plan to wear it?



ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3556048
> 
> 
> Wore this combo again for a night out, this time with the pearls. Happy holidays everyone!


Yes, the pearls look great with this outfit! 



pigleto972001 said:


> Yes my SA was underwhelmed w them too. I think they are on the black white and tan jacket you posted, Ari? With the pleated back. That jacket was cute. I didn't get to find out how much ish it would be!!  I do know the puffer jacket in cream will be around 12k. Waaah. I loved the puffers



Yes, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll have more info soon when My SM orders the collection[emoji12]
I have some errands quite early in the morning, it's cold and the new cardigan comes handy 


Marry Christmas [emoji319]!


----------



## pigleto972001

Jealous. I need a cashmere cardigan. I almost got a camel colored one years ago. Wish I had pulled the trigger. Need to put on wish list. 

Yes please get us more details. I love hearing about the collection !!


----------



## pinklining

ms piggy said:


> I hope my boutique marked down further from 30%, I thought they don't do that in the same sale season. There is another 16B piece I would like and still holding out.



Yup i was surprised that the 2nd markdown was so early this time  I got a 16B sweater at 40% off so there's hope!




ms piggy said:


> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



I love that pink cardigan  such a lucky find!


----------



## pinklining

Just to share my finds this sale season 

Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels






Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Love the cardigan, the color is so pretty and looks great on you. I was offered the same jacket and very seriously thinking of getting it as it was at 50 % off and I have 2 dresses from the same materials of this collection, but I didn't like the shoulders, large sleeves and the A shape on me. I just can't pull of this look. Totally wrong for my body type. But on you I love it! How do you plan to wear it?
> 
> I have some errands quite early in the morning, it's cold and the new cardigan comes handy
> View attachment 3556078
> 
> Marry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



I dislike the shoulders as well even though I have narrow shoulders. I am having it altered the way as suggested by the RTW specialist. He will get the seamstress to round the shoulders by taking it in where the shoulders and arms meet. I may further have the shoulder pads reduced if still not to my liking after the alteration. Will report back when it is done but due to the festive season, it will be a few weeks though. I love the material as it's perfect for my climate. I think the A shape is fine pairing with fitted shift dresses like the Cuba one I tried with or this black dress that I wore that day. It does seem this jacket is not as well received as there were popular sizes left. But I figured it will be the simple black jacket that I can go to and throw on. Plus the price is good.

Love the grey cardigan on you, so functional and chic!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Love the cardigan, the color is so pretty and looks great on you. I was offered the same jacket and very seriously thinking of getting it as it was at 50 % off and I have 2 dresses from the same materials of this collection, but I didn't like the shoulders, large sleeves and the A shape on me. I just can't pull of this look. Totally wrong for my body type. But on you I love it! How do you plan to wear it?
> 
> 
> Yes, the pearls look great with this outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556076
> 
> I'll have more info soon when My SM orders the collection[emoji12]
> I have some errands quite early in the morning, it's cold and the new cardigan comes handy
> View attachment 3556078
> 
> Marry Christmas [emoji319]!



Good bright colors, lovely 
Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..

 Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!


----------



## ms piggy

pinklining said:


> Just to share my finds this sale season
> 
> Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off



Like the skirt on you and the sweater looks cute and cosy! Hooray for further mark downs haha.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinklining said:


> Just to share my finds this sale season
> 
> Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off



Gorgeous pieces. Did you get the [emoji155]? It's nice with the skirt!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Good bright colors, lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!



I love this on you! It works and it's classic. From the pics, the length is perfect for the style. Good buy!


----------



## pinklining

Pourquoipas said:


> Good bright colors, lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!



Love that skirt! the cut & length looks perfect on you


----------



## ari

pinklining said:


> Just to share my finds this sale season
> 
> Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off



Congrats on your purchases! The skirt is so lady like! And the sweater is very interesting!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Good bright colors, lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!



PQP, the skirt is awesome! I love it ! Does it go well with the Brassiere jacket? I think the length it perfect!


----------



## pinklining

Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous pieces. Did you get the [emoji155]? It's nice with the skirt!



thank youu~ yupp i ended up getting the shirt too 



ms piggy said:


> Like the skirt on you and the sweater looks cute and cosy! Hooray for further mark downs haha.



thank youu  



ari said:


> Congrats on your purchases! The skirt is so lady like! And the sweater is very interesting!



thanks, ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PQP, the skirt is awesome! I love it ! Does it go well with the Brassiere jacket? I think the length it perfect!



Yes exactly that's why I got it, it replaces the dress I didn't get for me.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!


 it's a good purchase and you will get much more wear out of it,  perfect with lots of other items in your closet


----------



## Baglover121

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



 Beautiful cardi, 

I have this black jacket and although it's fairly simple it's probably one of my most used pieces, very easy to wear with almost anything,


----------



## Baglover121

pinklining said:


> Just to share my finds this sale season
> 
> Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how pretty!
> And looks great with the Cuba shirt
> Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off



Beautiful


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations everyone on your purchases. Great choices.

Ari you look great in your warm cardigan. Ailinasale you look beautiful for your night out.

PP, I love the skirt. I think the length is perfect. 

I think sale time is a great time to pick up some of these basic pieces to wear with our jackets. The Chanel quality cannot be matched and the sale prices are much more palatable. 

Thank for the info on prices for coming seasons. It helps me to set realistic expectations. [emoji23]


----------



## ms piggy

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful cardi,
> 
> I have this black jacket and although it's fairly simple it's probably one of my most used pieces, very easy to wear with almost anything,



I am happy to hear your feedback of the jacket!


----------



## hermesBB

Glad to see u ladies having fun with the Sales. I've been so tied up that I don't have any energy left to shop for sales. But it's been rewarding to see u gals getting many cool pieces! Wish u all a Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Moirai

Gorgeous, Ladies! Thanks for all the lovely pics. Happy Holidays!


----------



## zaraha

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



I love the pink cardigan,  so regretting not getting it when I had the chance,  if anyone seen it in any size between 40- 44 USA  plz let me know.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Perfect, my kind of look!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, is that US$?



Thank you ms piggy!



ari said:


> Yes, the pearls look great with this outfit!
> 
> Yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556076
> 
> I'll have more info soon when My SM orders the collection[emoji12]
> I have some errands quite early in the morning, it's cold and the new cardigan comes handy
> View attachment 3556078
> 
> Marry Christmas [emoji319]!



Thank you ari! Your cardigan looks so great and versatile!



pinklining said:


> Just to share my finds this sale season
> 
> Got this skirt at the 1st markdown 30%  will match it with a pair of heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that i waited for the 2nd markdown for this sweater..  bought it 40% off



Love the skirt and sweater! Great finds!




Pourquoipas said:


> Good bright colors, lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!



I think it's great you found such a versatile and basic skirt on sale. I was looking for a skirt like this as well. I think you will get lots of use out of it!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Good bright colors, lovely
> Here is the skirt. Probably crazy to spend much  ( even if on sale) on something as plain but it might be an easy piece with all my cropped things as it's extremely high waisted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556084
> View attachment 3556085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll have it shortened a little..
> I didn't see any pics of the simpler cream suit, really looking forward to that one..
> 
> Whish you all out there the best X-mas ever!


Wow you look gorgeous in this outfit, love the skirt great piece to go with your cropped jackets


----------



## tonkamama

duplicate post ... sorry


----------



## tonkamama

duplicate post ...sorry


----------



## tonkamama

Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .



This is another perfect jacket from 15K you got yourself there and it works so well with your casual outfit and [emoji7]B!


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .



So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

tonkamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .



I love this! You have such a gorgeous figure for Chanel. I always want everything you are wearing, and then I remember I don't look like you [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy holidays. !! Wearing an oldie from 2008. It's crazy but love it.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .



Merry Christmas! Beautiful combo as usual!



doloresmia said:


> I love this! You have such a gorgeous figure for Chanel. I always want everything you are wearing, and then I remember I don't look like you [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Me too!


----------



## hermesBB

tonkamama said:


> Merry Christmas everyone   I am being good this sales season , only bought myself a casual everyday denim jacket which I love to pieces, trying to save up for the upcoming seasons.  Attached is 15K jacket I bought last Christmas at 40% off .



That's a beautiful jacket tonkamama!


----------



## rhm

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



So glad they confirmed the long coat worn by Pharrell! I wish they would add some nice buttons to it though.


----------



## Baglover121

rhm said:


> So glad they confirmed the long coat worn by Pharrell! I wish they would add some nice buttons to it though.



It's beautiful isn't it? 
Production hasn't started yet, maybe we can sign a petition and send it to Chanel , no ugly buttons ! [emoji23]


----------



## audreylita

Thank you!  Still not sure how to multi quote.  

Happy Holidays to everyone!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much, you are too kind with words   Chanel RTWs do make everyone with different figures  wearing them beautifully in our own way/style and that's why we all love these jackets (and coats, dresses,  cardi...) so much 



ailoveresale said:


> Merry Christmas! Beautiful combo as usual!
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Me too!





doloresmia said:


> I love this! You have such a gorgeous figure for Chanel. I always want everything you are wearing, and then I remember I don't look like you [emoji23]





ailoveresale said:


> Merry Christmas! Beautiful combo as usual!
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Me too!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much, you gorgeous ladies in Chanel are my inspiration . 



Pourquoipas said:


> This is another perfect jacket from 15K you got yourself there and it works so well with your casual outfit and [emoji7]B!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7]





hermesBB said:


> That's a beautiful jacket tonkamama!


----------



## gracekelly

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to all!


----------



## pigleto972001

Baglover121 said:


> It's beautiful isn't it?
> Production hasn't started yet, maybe we can sign a petition and send it to Chanel , no ugly buttons ! [emoji23]



Yes, hope no lucite ones for this one 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



Never tired of looking at this golden classic!


----------



## doloresmia

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



Love this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hermesBB said:


> Never tired of looking at this golden classic!





doloresmia said:


> Love this!



Thank you ladies, appreciate [emoji136]


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone have this sweater and could share a modeling pic? My Sa has it but I'm scared It won't be flattering.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> Anyone have this sweater and could share a modeling pic? My Sa has it but I'm scared It won't be flattering.



No pics but it was very short on me. To casual for my needs..


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



Love this. Seriously you wear it so well!!!


----------



## newcalimommy

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



Fantastic [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

xiaoxiao said:


> Love this. Seriously you wear it so well!!!





newcalimommy said:


> Fantastic [emoji108]



Thank you for your kind comments dear[emoji255].


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347


Just love the suit on you and you should have many years of joyful wearing!

i gave myself a Chanel Christmas gift of a Coco handle flap.  I looked all over for one in a medium black with a burgundy lizard handle.  Looking forward to using it as an everyday bag when I give my Hermes a day off.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy holidays. !! Wearing an oldie from 2008. It's crazy but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556555


Very festive color for the holidays!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! If you look closely it's tweed shot through w ribbon. Looks fairly intricate    And love they put tweed on the buttons


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! If you look closely it's tweed shot through w ribbon. Looks fairly intricate    And love they put tweed on the buttons



Love the color and rough tweed. Welcome to winter!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Just love the suit on you and you should have many years of joyful wearing!
> 
> i gave myself a Chanel Christmas gift of a Coco handle flap.  I looked all over for one in a medium black with a burgundy lizard handle.  Looking forward to using it as an everyday bag when I give my Hermes a day off.



Thank you for your kind wishes. The Coco handle [emoji7][emoji7]is utterly desirable, can't justify a new bag now, but it's really high on my whishlist.


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



[emoji7]Loving this jacket, it looks super chic on you [emoji106][emoji122][emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> [emoji7]Loving this jacket, it looks super chic on you [emoji106][emoji122][emoji173]️



Thank you tonkamama[emoji255][emoji255]. If I remember well it's your pic before summer that made me want it. Any lighter tweed suit for spring/fall with the same fit and I would break the bank to buy it!


----------



## Tall1Grl

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347


It's beautiful on you!


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy holidays. !! Wearing an oldie from 2008. It's crazy but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556555



Love the colour and it's perfect for the festive season. Do you have an action pic? 



Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347



Gorgeous ensemble top to toe!


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> Love the colour and it's perfect for the festive season. Do you have an action pic?



Hi Mp! I am in my Jammie's. I will try to get one tomorrow ! Thanks


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi Mp! I am in my Jammie's. I will try to get one tomorrow ! Thanks


You shouldn't let that stop you.  I saw a woman walking down our major business and shopping street wearing a white terry cloth robe like a coat.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha !! That sounds comfortable  I don't want to scare y'all!!

Any news on prefall yet ?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Nothing new under the lack of [emoji295]️, only enjoying my preferred suit on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557346
> View attachment 3557347


This is totally gorgeous on you! 



Coco.lover said:


> Anyone have this sweater and could share a modeling pic? My Sa has it but I'm scared It won't be flattering.


I did it is long for sweater, too short for a dress. Very form fitted. It goes perfectly with my cardigan, but I don't wear short skirts [emoji38]


gracekelly said:


> Just love the suit on you and you should have many years of joyful wearing!
> 
> i gave myself a Chanel Christmas gift of a Coco handle flap.  I looked all over for one in a medium black with a burgundy lizard handle.  Looking forward to using it as an everyday bag when I give my Hermes a day off.


Congrats! I think this one of the most elegant bags!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy holidays. !! Wearing an oldie from 2008. It's crazy but love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3556555



Great jacket, but agree with others, we need modeling pictures [emoji108]


----------



## ari

The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558807



It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558807



Ari, you bought the pants! I didn't know. Well they look stunning on you. I hope they aren't too much work with the fuzz.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Tall1Grl said:


> It's beautiful on you!





ms piggy said:


> Love the colour and it's perfect for the festive season. Do you have an action pic?
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous ensemble top to toe!





ari said:


> This is totally gorgeous on you!
> 
> 
> I did it is long for sweater, too short for a dress. Very form fitted. It goes perfectly with my cardigan, but I don't wear short skirts [emoji38]
> 
> Congrats! I think this one of the most elegant bags!



Thank you dear Chanel lovers[emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558807



Amazing how slimming and elegant tweed pants can look! You can't fail with black Chanel.


----------



## Tall1Grl

ari said:


> The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558807


They're gorgeous on you ari!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> It's gorgeous on you!


Thank you Baglover!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you bought the pants! I didn't know. Well they look stunning on you. I hope they aren't too much work with the fuzz.


Hi dear PP, I did buy them together with the jacket and the skirt. 
I don’t know what possessed me to buy them! Maybe the mirrors at Chanel are a bit off. Or DH is right that my pulse goes up when I enter Chanel and I leave my common sense at the door!

They are awful. They make me quite fat. I have to try them with the white silk blouse, that we have. Time to wear it!!!!
My SM was trying to sell another color during the sale I still don't see any pilling, but this is the first time,so we'll see.....


Pourquoipas said:


> Amazing how slimming and elegant tweed pants can look! You can't fail with black Chanel.


they are the Opposite of slimming  but thank you you are too kind!


Tall1Grl said:


> They're gorgeous on you ari!


Thank you Tall1Grl, I have to wear them after I bought them


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Baglover!
> 
> Hi dear PP, I did buy them together with the jacket and the skirt.
> I don’t know what possessed me to buy them! Maybe the mirrors at Chanel are a bit off. Or DH is right that my pulse goes up when I enter Chanel and I leave my common sense at the door!
> 
> They are awful. They make me quite fat. I have to try them with the white silk blouse, that we have. Time to wear it!!!!
> My SM was trying to sell another color during the sale I still don't see any pilling, but this is the first time,so we'll see.....
> 
> they are the Opposite of slimming  but thank you you are too kind!
> 
> Thank you Tall1Grl, I have to wear them after I bought them



You look very tall and slim to me. They are very flattering.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> The unfortunate Paris Rome pants[emoji15][emoji51] first outing, at least I'll be warm[emoji849]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558807


They look great on you! I'm sure the fabric is thick and feels unflattering but you are tall enough to pull it off.

Paris Rome pilling report: my jacket has seen heavy use throughout the holidays and cold weather, including all day with a canvas strap bag and I'm happy to say while there had been mild fuzziness that I think is inherent to the fiber content, no unattractive balling up has occurred. Yay!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Was told by the RTW specialist the long blue jacket worn by Pharrell in the show will be available for women's RTW as well. Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Update on the multi-colour cruise jacket, I have decided to hold out for a while as I am still not 100% sure.
> 
> Meanwhile, found the pink cardigan and black jacket at 50% off. Too good to resist,  simple and easy pieces to throw on. The cardigan is one size too big, but will wear it for the slouchy look. The jacket has gone for minor alterations on the shoulder and sleeve length.
> 
> View attachment 3556037
> View attachment 3556038
> View attachment 3556039
> View attachment 3556040



Twins on the pink!


----------



## periogirl28

Double post


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> They look great on you! I'm sure the fabric is thick and feels unflattering but you are tall enough to pull it off.
> 
> Paris Rome pilling report: my jacket has seen heavy use throughout the holidays and cold weather, including all day with a canvas strap bag and I'm happy to say while there had been mild fuzziness that I think is inherent to the fiber content, no unattractive balling up has occurred. Yay!



You are so lucky! I must be doing something wrong. [emoji53]


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> They look great on you! I'm sure the fabric is thick and feels unflattering but you are tall enough to pull it off.
> 
> Paris Rome pilling report: my jacket has seen heavy use throughout the holidays and cold weather, including all day with a canvas strap bag and I'm happy to say while there had been mild fuzziness that I think is inherent to the fiber content, no unattractive balling up has occurred. Yay!



Thank you dharma, you are right it does feel unflattering [emoji5]


----------



## ari

Going for a dinner with friends [emoji3] with the Brassiere jacket and a dress from pre fall.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3559010
> 
> Going for a dinner with friends [emoji3] with the Brassiere jacket and a dress from pre fall.



Very elegant again, enjoy your dinner in good company!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so lucky! I must be doing something wrong. [emoji53]



Exactly, moving around and rubbing our arms against our chests maybe?


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> View attachment 3559010
> 
> Going for a dinner with friends [emoji3] with the Brassiere jacket and a dress from pre fall.



Even without seeing your face you are stunning!  Beautiful outfit


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly, moving around and rubbing our arms against our chests maybe?



I suppose rolling around on the carpet isn't a good idea? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> View attachment 3559010
> 
> Going for a dinner with friends [emoji3] with the Brassiere jacket and a dress from pre fall.


I love this jacket (twins!), you look so elegant and these Chanel RTWs are made for you


----------



## Freckles1

Ladies,
My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come. 






Please let me know your thoughts ladies. 
Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come.
> View attachment 3559165
> View attachment 3559167
> View attachment 3559168
> View attachment 3559169
> View attachment 3559170
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ladies.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!



They both look lovely on you. Congrats. It's kind of nice that the black one is very fitted.


----------



## gracekelly

What is wrong with wearing a sleeveless cashmere shell or blouse?


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> What is wrong with wearing a sleeveless cashmere shell or blouse?



Nothing!!! I just mean I don't have enough room for a long sleeve blouse underneath the black one [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Nothing!!! I just mean I don't have enough room for a long sleeve blouse underneath the black one [emoji23]


So just go with the sleeveless.  It looks dressier anyway.  Black velvet jeans would look cute with it.  Very dressy would be adding a sequin shell.  Cute for NY's Eve.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> So just go with the sleeveless.



I'm going online right now [emoji7]


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They both look lovely on you. Congrats. It's kind of nice that the black one is very fitted.



Thank you friend 
DD has good photo skills!! [emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> I'm going online right now [emoji7]









 this is a Lagerfeld blouse
NM has great cashmere shells.


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> this is a Lagerfeld blouse
> NM has great cashmere shells.



Yes they do! Great ideas gracekelly!! Thank you!
I think I have my New Years outfit now 
I have some AG velvet jeans I love. Perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> Yes they do! Great ideas gracekelly!! Thank you!


http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?contextualcategoryid=60145998&origin=keywordsearch&keyword=sequin+shell

Lots of sequin shells.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come.
> View attachment 3559165
> View attachment 3559167
> View attachment 3559168
> View attachment 3559169
> View attachment 3559170
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ladies.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!



Beautiful choices. Perfect fit. [emoji173]


----------



## ailoveresale

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come.
> View attachment 3559165
> View attachment 3559167
> View attachment 3559168
> View attachment 3559169
> View attachment 3559170
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ladies.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!



Of course we can't feel what you are feeling in the shoulders, but at least from the pictures they seem to fit you perfectly. [emoji6]. Congrats!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3559010
> 
> Going for a dinner with friends [emoji3] with the Brassiere jacket and a dress from pre fall.



Stunning as usual!
Makes me feel like I need to hit the gym... [emoji13]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come.
> View attachment 3559165
> View attachment 3559167
> View attachment 3559168
> View attachment 3559169
> View attachment 3559170
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ladies.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!



Don't worry, both are looking perfect and as other said fitted with a sleeveless blouse is perfect. It will be nice with all sorts of 'flowy' bottoms.
Of course I resent as you did having being talked into things and the subsequent feel about it, a good SA shouldn't as it's not helping further sales. 
Happened to me before and I really try not compromise on size only because of boutique's  stock.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very elegant again, enjoy your dinner in good company!


Thank you PQP!


snibor said:


> Even without seeing your face you are stunning!  Beautiful outfit


snibor, thank you! 


tonkamama said:


> I love this jacket (twins!), you look so elegant and these Chanel RTWs are made for you


tonkamama, very happy to be twins with you! thank you for the great compliment!


Freckles1 said:


> Ladies,
> My jackets are back from the tailor. I'm still not sure exactly how to style them.... in these photos I am just in my regular "mom costume" - jeans and boots. I am very upset with myself on the black jacket. I got talked into a 38 when I KNEW I needed and tried on the 40. Ugh. My seamstress let out the back but could not let out the shoulder. She says there is not enough "give" to the fabric. Oh well. Sleeveless blouses here I come.
> View attachment 3559165
> View attachment 3559167
> View attachment 3559168
> View attachment 3559169
> View attachment 3559170
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts ladies.
> Thank you and I hope everyone is have Happy Holidays!!


Freckles, both jackets look great on you! the blue one looks perfect with your "mom costume". For the black one you can ask your tailor to make the armeholes a bit bigger. it is not that dificult. I have a couple of jackets made this way and it is much more comfortable.


ailoveresale said:


> Stunning as usual!
> Makes me feel like I need to hit the gym... [emoji13]


ailoveresale, Thank you!


----------



## Freckles1

Thank you ladies!
Ari what a great idea! I'm going to wear the black jacket for New Years and see if it stretches a little bit. Then I will take it back to my tailor. Thank you!!!


----------



## ari

Freckles1 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> Ari what a great idea! I'm going to wear the black jacket for New Years and see if it stretches a little bit. Then I will take it back to my tailor. Thank you!!!



The tailor needs to make a dipper curve below the armpit. Chanel does extremely small arm holes and tight sleeves. I like it, but I have big shoulders and arms and it is a problem for me, if I get a bigger size the rest is too big.
Last working day of the year with the not so favorite Brassiere dress. It is very tight around the shoulders and bust and the sleeves, and loose everywhere else [emoji28]


----------



## meridian

I love everything you wear!  Your style is impeccable. Thank you for taking the time to share!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> The tailor needs to make a dipper curve below the armpit. Chanel does extremely small arm holes and tight sleeves. I like it, but I have big shoulders and arms and it is a problem for me, if I get a bigger size the rest is too big.
> Last working day of the year with the not so favorite Brassiere dress. It is very tight around the shoulders and bust and the sleeves, and loose everywhere else [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560594



I love this dress on you Ari, simply gorgeous


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> The tailor needs to make a dipper curve below the armpit. Chanel does extremely small arm holes and tight sleeves. I like it, but I have big shoulders and arms and it is a problem for me, if I get a bigger size the rest is too big.
> Last working day of the year with the not so favorite Brassiere dress. It is very tight around the shoulders and bust and the sleeves, and loose everywhere else [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560594



I love Chanel dresses on you! It was casual Friday for me on this final working day of 2016. Cardigan over Maje top and black jeans. Looking forward to chilling over the long weekend!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The tailor needs to make a dipper curve below the armpit. Chanel does extremely small arm holes and tight sleeves. I like it, but I have big shoulders and arms and it is a problem for me, if I get a bigger size the rest is too big.
> Last working day of the year with the not so favorite Brassiere dress. It is very tight around the shoulders and bust and the sleeves, and loose everywhere else [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560594



I absolutely love this dress on you. Brasserie has so many gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> I love Chanel dresses on you! It was casual Friday for me on this final working day of 2016. Cardigan over Maje top and black jeans. Looking forward to chilling over the long weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3560679



This turnlock cardigan is so flattering in pink[emoji254][emoji254].


----------



## pigleto972001

No mod shots of the crazy jacket yet but will share mod shots of some cruise stuff I tried lol 



Hand painted lace 



Pardon the lululemon. I loved this jacket. It's pricy. 7500 usd. 

This is the cardigan I'm hoping will make sale soon. From fall


----------



## PhoenixH

Apologies for the large picture! Here I am wearing my airline jacket casually. Was at my fav jewelry store trying on earrings. Fell in love but had to walk away to mull over it first. What do you ladies think?

Overspent in 2016 so need to be good until next year haha


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> No mod shots of the crazy jacket yet but will share mod shots of some cruise stuff I tried lol
> 
> View attachment 3561255
> 
> Hand painted lace
> 
> View attachment 3561256
> 
> Pardon the lululemon. I loved this jacket. It's pricy. 7500 usd.
> 
> This is the cardigan I'm hoping will make sale soon. From fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561257


This is all cruise?  It looks like a collection made for an Indian Pow Wow.  Come to think of it Karl likes to go to new venues so why not the Sioux Nation?


----------



## ari

meridian said:


> I love everything you wear!  Your style is impeccable. Thank you for taking the time to share!


Thank you meridian[emoji7]


Baglover121 said:


> I love this dress on you Ari, simply gorgeous


Thank you Baglover, it is very uncomfortable dress. 


ms piggy said:


> I love Chanel dresses on you! It was casual Friday for me on this final working day of 2016. Cardigan over Maje top and black jeans. Looking forward to chilling over the long weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3560679


ms piggy, thanks, the pink is perfect shade and looks gorgeous on you!


Pourquoipas said:


> I absolutely love this dress on you. Brasserie has so many gorgeous dresses!


Thank you, gorgeous!


pigleto972001 said:


> No mod shots of the crazy jacket yet but will share mod shots of some cruise stuff I tried lol
> 
> View attachment 3561255
> 
> Hand painted lace
> 
> View attachment 3561256
> 
> Pardon the lululemon. I loved this jacket. It's pricy. 7500 usd.
> 
> This is the cardigan I'm hoping will make sale soon. From fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561257


I'm not sure if I like any of these for me, but you can pull them off ! Thank for posting!


PhoenixH said:


> Apologies for the large picture! Here I am wearing my airline jacket casually. Was at my fav jewelry store trying on earrings. Fell in love but had to walk away to mull over it first. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Overspent in 2016 so need to be good until next year haha
> 
> View attachment 3561415



Nice jacket PhoenixH! The earrings are fabulous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

PhoenixH said:


> Apologies for the large picture! Here I am wearing my airline jacket casually. Was at my fav jewelry store trying on earrings. Fell in love but had to walk away to mull over it first. What do you ladies think?
> 
> Overspent in 2016 so need to be good until next year haha
> 
> View attachment 3561415



Love this jacket on you and I have a feeble for these VCA dangle Alhambra's. I can only guess how hard it is to walk away[emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> No mod shots of the crazy jacket yet but will share mod shots of some cruise stuff I tried lol
> 
> View attachment 3561255
> 
> Hand painted lace
> 
> View attachment 3561256
> 
> Pardon the lululemon. I loved this jacket. It's pricy. 7500 usd.
> 
> This is the cardigan I'm hoping will make sale soon. From fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561257



All very fashion forward! I like the cardigan best so I wish you buyer's luck.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! The cardigan is on my wish list. If it hits sale. The other things are fun but too pricey and too fashion forward. I tried the jeans painted like the ocean. Way too snug. I am hoping to try this top soon too. Am drawn to it though I think it will be crazy [emoji12]


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! The cardigan is on my wish list. If it hits sale. The other things are fun but too pricey and too fashion forward. I tried the jeans painted like the ocean. Way too snug. I am hoping to try this top soon too. Am drawn to it though I think it will be crazy [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561574
> View attachment 3561576



I like the fringed jacket [emoji85], but not the price, 
The cardigan is so beautiful,hope you manage it get in on sale, are you in Europe? I'm not sure if all boutiques are synchronised in terms what goes on sale, in my boutique most of the act 2 is going on sale, even stuff they literally received a month ago!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! Am in the US. It was on fall runway. I think since it came out later it will hopefully be put on sale later. It's cashmere and it looks like a bomber jacket style  quite versatile and cozy. Fingers crossed !

The frayed jacket  was quite pretty and stiff fabric. Just pricey. And not sure about lasting power.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3561576



Love the top, but Those high waisted shorts


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved the shorts bc they were cute but they were high waisted and kind of uncomfortable  plus 1300 usd. Nuts. And they're short !!


----------



## Drychan

shoppermomof4 said:


> My beautiful cuba just came in and had try in.[emoji173]️This is not the outfit I would wear with it but wanted make sure it fit as had try it on immediately
> View attachment 3541704
> 
> View attachment 3541705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   Does anyone else own this.  The bottom kinda flares out.  Trying figure if that normal or too big
> Any advice would be appreciated!


Hi the jacket looks stunning! This type of flaring happened with my black brasserie jacket so I asked them to place a metal circle that weighs the corner down which worked really well. Hope it helps. Cheers!


----------



## smileygirl

Happy New year!. Wonder if anyone got this dress?. I found it in my size on sale and am mulling over it


----------



## ari

Dear ladies Happy New Year! As my dear friend PQP said let it be very Chanelesque![emoji126][emoji898][emoji504][emoji324][emoji320]


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Happy New year!. Wonder if anyone got this dress?. I found it in my size on sale and am mulling over it



Hi smileygirl, this is pre fall, right. I saw it on a lady during the fashion show in Paris it looked much better than on the pictures. Very pretty and classic!


----------



## ari

Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the pants


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562431
> 
> And the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562432



Happy New Year dear *ari*! Looking fresh for 2017. I adore high waisted trousers (so classy) and the Salzburg is the perfect cream jacket.

My black sale jacket was back from the tailor too but I found it still too broad on the shoulders, so it has gone back to have the shoulder pads reduced. Fingers crossed it works after that or it would have to be total removal (of the shoulder pads not the jacket)!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562431
> 
> And the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562432



Amazing! So jealous!!! It looks beautiful on you, and a sale score nonetheless. Happy new year!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562431
> 
> And the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562432



Just perfect Ari! Happy new year!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562431
> 
> And the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562432



First very elegant look for 2017, perfection [emoji108] again. The fit is just to the spot.
Looking forward to another 364 from all our dear posters here. Best wishes for 2017 to all of you!


----------



## rhm

Hi everyone, I know that we are still very much in the mid-cruise collection, but I was wondering if any of you guys received information about the S/S first look jackets? I really want to get my hands on both the ecru and the black. I asked my SA but she said that she has not gotten any information yet. I was wondering if this is the case for all of you guys? 

Based on the specks of the pictures, I don't think this particular jacket will be too pricey but you never know!


----------



## Baglover121

rhm said:


> Hi everyone, I know that we are still very much in the mid-cruise collection, but I was wondering if any of you guys received information about the S/S first look jackets? I really want to get my hands on both the ecru and the black. I asked my SA but she said that she has not gotten any information yet. I was wondering if this is the case for all of you guys?
> 
> Based on the specks of the pictures, I don't think this particular jacket will be too pricey but you never know!
> View attachment 3563195



I didn't pay much attention to this particular look, but I remember my SA saying if I liked anything from the act2 as some looks are not crazy priced like Cuba or the upcoming Cosmopolite, I 
like how we all handle any Chanel purchase with the outmost consideration and planing , my husband once said that its like running a company's financial year [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I believe my SA told me those first look jackets were going to be 5750. The skirt 2300. In USD.


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> I believe my SA told me those first look jackets were going to be 5750. The skirt 2300. In USD.



Let's hope that that is going to be the range for these jackets! 

If I really love a certain design and fit, I would by the jacket if around 5000~6500 but anything over than that, I really have to think about it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed ! Some of the other jackets were in the 5-6 range. The backwards jacket in this pic was about 28k though. No thanks ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3563354


I think this one was 11,500
View attachment 3563357


This one was about 5500.


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed ! Some of the other jackets were in the 5-6 range. The backwards jacket in this pic was about 28k though. No thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563354
> 
> 
> I think this one was 11,500
> View attachment 3563357
> 
> 
> This one was about 5500.
> View attachment 3563358


 
Have you also been informed if Chanel will be modifying those hideous velcro on the jackets and dresses?


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told they developed or found a Velcro that would not pull the tweed. I don't know about modifications.


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told they developed or found a Velcro that would not pull the tweed. I don't know about modifications.



Wow.... so they are going to push for sales with those velcro looks huh? Well, I know that I am definitely NOT interested in any Chanel jackets with velcro closures even at steep sales prices.


----------



## pigleto972001

It seems so ! Luckily they have some pieces without them  ! Will have to see what comes out. I think the Velcro really makes them "Trendy"


----------



## DollyAntics

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed ! Some of the other jackets were in the 5-6 range. The backwards jacket in this pic was about 28k though. No thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563354
> 
> 
> I think this one was 11,500
> View attachment 3563357
> 
> 
> This one was about 5500.
> View attachment 3563358



Thanks for the intel! Did you happen to get a price for either of these at all? TIA!


----------



## pigleto972001

Sadly no  I am not sure if they were bought for my store.


----------



## rhm

My Chanel boutique SA just confirmed with me that the '17 S/S opening robot jacket is $5,750. 

Already pre-ordered the black one. 
I am debating whether I should also buy the ecru kind as buying the same jacket in different colors seems a bit excessive.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rhm said:


> Let's hope that that is going to be the range for these jackets!
> 
> If I really love a certain design and fit, I would by the jacket if around 5000~6500 but anything over than that, I really have to think about it.



Look #1 from the Metiers d' Art pre- fall collection was $22k..
My SA told me they bought it for special customers but will have another version in the $5700 price range
in black as well as off white with some embellishments


----------



## rhm

hotshot said:


> Look #1 from the Metiers d' Art pre- fall collection was $22k..
> My SA told me they bought it for special customers but will have another version in the $5700 price range
> in black as well as off white with some embellishments


 
I was referring to the 1st look of the Spring Summer collection not the Cosmopolite Pre-Fall. 

As for the Pre-Fall collection, I loved the overall looks but the shoulders are just NOT speaking to me... 
The only style that I will be hunting for will be the long coat worn by Pharrell Williams. 

I am mostly looking forward to the watered down designs from the collections rather than the official runway pieces.


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Look #1 from the Metiers d' Art pre- fall collection was $22k..
> My SA told me they bought it for special customers but will have another version in the $5700 price range
> in black as well as off white with some embellishments



This is good news. The less embellished jackets might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info.

I wore my black jacket today with my Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt, and Hermes shawl. I don't think I have previously posted the skirt. I really like it with my jackets.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is good news. The less embellished jackets might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I wore my black jacket today with my Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt, and Hermes shawl. I don't think I have previously posted the skirt. I really like it with my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3564383



You are welcome & anxiously awaiting the pics of the less embellished jackets to share


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> You are welcome & anxiously awaiting the pics of the less embellished jackets to share



Sadly the $22,000 one is a bit above my budget. [emoji23]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sadly the $22,000 one is a bit above my budget. [emoji23]



 My SA says this collection is very demi-couture & the details as well as the embellishments
were quite extraordinary hence the price points..


----------



## doloresmia

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sadly the $22,000 one is a bit above my budget. [emoji23]



Ditto[emoji23]

Although, am super supportive of anyone who has this in THEIR budget and wants to share pictures with the rest of us![emoji1417]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is good news. The less embellished jackets might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I wore my black jacket today with my Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt, and Hermes shawl. I don't think I have previously posted the skirt. I really like it with my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3564383



Great look, I love the dark ruby colors with black!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I finally got this brasserie dress in sales 50 off and I'm glad I did. It works well for my lifestyle and I love the colors green/dark ruby and fit. I can make considerable savings on central heating now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..


----------



## Baglover121

doloresmia said:


> Ditto[emoji23]
> 
> Although, am super supportive of anyone who has this in THEIR budget and wants to share pictures with the rest of us![emoji1417]


Well it won't be me for sure [emoji23]



Pourquoipas said:


> I finally got this brasserie dress in sales 50 off and I'm glad I did. It works well for my lifestyle and I love the colors green/dark ruby and fit. I can make considerable savings on central heating now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3564626
> 
> 
> I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..
> View attachment 3564627



Pourquoipas , so glad you got the dress it's gorgeous on you! 

I love the skirt too, and like how you plan to wear it


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> Well it won't be me for sure [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas , so glad you got the dress it's gorgeous on you!
> 
> I love the skirt too, and like how you plan to wear it



Thank you dear baglover. [emoji3]you like my choices[emoji255]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I finally got this brasserie dress in sales 50 off and I'm glad I did. It works well for my lifestyle and I love the colors green/dark ruby and fit. I can make considerable savings on central heating now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3564626
> 
> 
> I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..
> View attachment 3564627



Love love love the dress. It looks stunning on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love love love the dress. It looks stunning on you.



Thank you dear PbP!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is good news. The less embellished jackets might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I wore my black jacket today with my Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt, and Hermes shawl. I don't think I have previously posted the skirt. I really like it with my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3564383


Oh,PP, this skirt is fantastic! it looks great with the jacket, not to mention the beautiful H!


Pourquoipas said:


> I finally got this brasserie dress in sales 50 off and I'm glad I did. It works well for my lifestyle and I love the colors green/dark ruby and fit. I can make considerable savings on central heating now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3564626
> 
> 
> I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..
> View attachment 3564627


Great buys PQP ! love both the dress and the skirt! they look gorgeous on you!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Oh,PP, this skirt is fantastic! it looks great with the jacket, not to mention the beautiful H!
> 
> Great buys PQP ! love both the dress and the skirt! they look gorgeous on you!



Thanks Ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Oh,PP, this skirt is fantastic! it looks great with the jacket, not to mention the beautiful H!
> 
> Great buys PQP ! love both the dress and the skirt! they look gorgeous on you!



Thank you dear Ari[emoji255]


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Happy New Year dear *ari*! Looking fresh for 2017. I adore high waisted trousers (so classy) and the Salzburg is the perfect cream jacket.
> 
> My black sale jacket was back from the tailor too but I found it still too broad on the shoulders, so it has gone back to have the shoulder pads reduced. Fingers crossed it works after that or it would have to be total removal (of the shoulder pads not the jacket)!


ms piggy, thank you! hopefully it will work out great!


xiaoxiao said:


> Amazing! So jealous!!! It looks beautiful on you, and a sale score nonetheless. Happy new year!


xiaoxiao, Thank you! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just perfect Ari! Happy new year!


Pocketbook Pup, Thank you!


Pourquoipas said:


> First very elegant look for 2017, perfection [emoji108] again. The fit is just to the spot.
> Looking forward to another 364 from all our dear posters here. Best wishes for 2017 to all of you!


Pourquoipas, Thank you! 


rhm said:


> Hi everyone, I know that we are still very much in the mid-cruise collection, but I was wondering if any of you guys received information about the S/S first look jackets? I really want to get my hands on both the ecru and the black. I asked my SA but she said that she has not gotten any information yet. I was wondering if this is the case for all of you guys?
> 
> Based on the specks of the pictures, I don't think this particular jacket will be too pricey but you never know!
> View attachment 3563195


 Rhm, do you know what the fabric is? cotton?


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies don't tell my husband but I broke my ban... I have been obsessing over white jackets and I won this one for $450, I think I'm in love. Sorry I am wearing it over loungewear so it's not a full mod shot:




I also found this one for a really good price and couldn't resist:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies don't tell my husband but I broke my ban... I have been obsessing over white jackets and I won this one for $450, I think I'm in love. Sorry I am wearing it over loungewear so it's not a full mod shot:
> View attachment 3564988
> View attachment 3564989
> 
> 
> I also found this one for a really good price and couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3564990



Congrats! The white one is totally you!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is good news. The less embellished jackets might be of interest. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I wore my black jacket today with my Anne Fontaine pleated leather skirt, and Hermes shawl. I don't think I have previously posted the skirt. I really like it with my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3564383


 Great look!


doloresmia said:


> Ditto[emoji23]
> 
> Although, am super supportive of anyone who has this in THEIR budget and wants to share pictures with the rest of us![emoji1417]


Hmmm....I'm thinking a referral to Overspender's Anonymous might be in order.



Pourquoipas said:


> I finally got this brasserie dress in sales 50 off and I'm glad I did. It works well for my lifestyle and I love the colors green/dark ruby and fit. I can make considerable savings on central heating now[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3564626
> 
> 
> I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..
> View attachment 3564627



The dress is beautiful and I love love love the skirt!  The skirt is so much better than the jacket it pairs with.



ailoveresale said:


> Ladies don't tell my husband but I broke my ban... I have been obsessing over white jackets and I won this one for $450, I think I'm in love. Sorry I am wearing it over loungewear so it's not a full mod shot:
> View attachment 3564988
> View attachment 3564989
> 
> 
> I also found this one for a really good price and couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3564990



Epaulettes!  That says it for me right there and think it is a great find!  Your sweater is just perfect for our current cold weather. Congrats!  Did you get the other white jacket with the red and blue braid altered?

Just want to add that I think the Velcro is ridiculous.  Granted, I have not seen this in person, but how do you keep the sticky part from ruining whatever it will brush up against?  What if you are wearing a cashmere scarf?  Oh, and I think the tabs are downright fugly.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats! The white one is totally you!



Thank you!



gracekelly said:


> Hmmm....I'm thinking a referral to Overspender's Anonymous might be in order.
> 
> 
> Epaulettes!  That says it for me right there and think it is a great find!  Your sweater is just perfect for our current cold weather. Congrats!  Did you get the other white jacket with the red and blue braid altered?
> 
> Just want to add that I think the Velcro is ridiculous.  Granted, I have not seen this in person, but how do you keep the sticky part from ruining whatever it will brush up against?  What if you are wearing a cashmere scarf?  Oh, and I think the tabs are downright fugly.



Thank you! Yes I love epaulettes, can't get enough of them. I haven't had the other white one altered yet - am planning on taking in everything I need altered all at once.

I'm with you on the Velcro - I will believe it when I see it. My daughters' shoes are always ruining my favorite Tabio tights with their Velcro fasteners.

How do I get a referral to Overspenders Anonymous? I think I need one. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful pieces everyone 

I am waiting for my sweaters to come in to check them out. I need help w overspenders anon too. Sign me up please !!!!

Can't wait to see the Velcro just to see it. But can't imagine really getting into it. The lighter pastel jackets w the softer color Velcro looked pretty but will have to see them in person.


----------



## gracekelly

Well let's see...unless you have Concierge Medicine, you will have to go to your gatekeeper FP and beg and plead at least for 3-6 months and keep bugging the office manager weekly regarding the referral, and then wait another 3-6 months for the HMO referral to come through.  Of course, the person they send you to will not be in the least bit sympathetic and give you 3.25 minutes of their time as there are 1500 people in the waiting room for them to see.  Alas, by that time, it will be too late and you will have spent your retirement income, children's college fund  etc and have 1-2 jackets to show for it.  

In conclusion, I would have to suggest that the posters of this thread find their support in a mutual fashion i.e. let's tell each other "what are you crazy?  That is waaaay too expensive!  It's just a piece of clothing!  Get a grip!"


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies don't tell my husband but I broke my ban... I have been obsessing over white jackets and I won this one for $450, I think I'm in love. Sorry I am wearing it over loungewear so it's not a full mod shot:
> View attachment 3564988
> View attachment 3564989
> 
> 
> I also found this one for a really good price and couldn't resist:
> View attachment 3564990



Great finds. The white jacket is beautifully cut and will be very wearable, congrats. I almost opted for the same cardigan, love it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Well let's see...unless you have Concierge Medicine, you will have to go to your gatekeeper FP and beg and plead at least for 3-6 months and keep bugging the office manager weekly regarding the referral, and then wait another 3-6 months for the HMO referral to come through.  Of course, the person they send you to will not be in the least bit sympathetic and give you 3.25 minutes of their time as there are 1500 people in the waiting room for them to see.  Alas, by that time, it will be too late and you will have spent your retirement income, children's college fund  etc and have 1-2 jackets to show for it.
> 
> In conclusion, I would have to suggest that the posters of this thread find their support in a mutual fashion i.e. let's tell each other "what are you crazy?  That is waaaay too expensive!  It's just a piece of clothing!  Get a grip!"



Right, plus wearing all these nice pieces really spoils my appetite for 'weaker' brands. I have been very good on other sales.
Maybe if I make my calculation on a very long term ( a hundred year or so) my price per wear and additional spending will be perfectly in favor of spending on Chanel[emoji23].


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Well let's see...unless you have Concierge Medicine, you will have to go to your gatekeeper FP and beg and plead at least for 3-6 months and keep bugging the office manager weekly regarding the referral, and then wait another 3-6 months for the HMO referral to come through.  Of course, the person they send you to will not be in the least bit sympathetic and give you 3.25 minutes of their time as there are 1500 people in the waiting room for them to see.  Alas, by that time, it will be too late and you will have spent your retirement income, children's college fund  etc and have 1-2 jackets to show for it.
> 
> In conclusion, I would have to suggest that the posters of this thread find their support in a mutual fashion i.e. let's tell each other "what are you crazy?  That is waaaay too expensive!  It's just a piece of clothing!  Get a grip!"



LOL yes. Someone please tell me this sweater is crazy and don't buy it lol.


----------



## Crazybaglady91

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


Not the 4th photo haha


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Great look!
> 
> Hmmm....I'm thinking a referral to Overspender's Anonymous might be in order.
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is beautiful and I love love love the skirt!  The skirt is so much better than the jacket it pairs with.
> 
> 
> 
> Epaulettes!  That says it for me right there and think it is a great find!  Your sweater is just perfect for our current cold weather. Congrats!  Did you get the other white jacket with the red and blue braid altered?
> 
> Just want to add that I think the Velcro is ridiculous.  Granted, I have not seen this in person, but how do you keep the sticky part from ruining whatever it will brush up against?  What if you are wearing a cashmere scarf?  Oh, and I think the tabs are downright fugly.



Thank you dear gracekelly! I thought the skirt might be easy to 'calm' down, the jacket wasn't available and it's a bit 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
too much for me with the skirt.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear gracekelly! I thought the skirt might be easy to 'calm' down, the jacket wasn't available and it's a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me with the skirt.


I think the skirt is so much cuter than the jacket.  I think you can do a lot with it and it will be fun to wear.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear gracekelly! I thought the skirt might be easy to 'calm' down, the jacket wasn't available and it's a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too much for me with the skirt.



I almost bought it when it first came out, but my sister talked me out of it. She said it looks like it would date very quickly, and can't wear it for very long, but I still like it!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> , I would have to suggest that the posters of this thread find their support in a mutual fashion i.e. let's tell each other "what are you crazy?  That is waaaay too expensive!  It's just a piece of clothing!  Get a grip!"



Spot on grace kelly,


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> Spot on grace kelly,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I almost bought it when it first came out, but my sister talked me out of it. She said it looks like it would date very quickly, and can't wear it for very long, but I still like it!



Very interesting, I did the opposite and decided to invest in a statement piece and return the classic high waist jersey skirt i got initially because it seemed to neutral. DD convinced me it could be from any brand but it was very well finished of course, typically Chanel.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Very interesting, I did the opposite and decided to invest in a statement piece and return the classic high waist jersey skirt i got initially because it seemed to neutral. DD convinced me it could be from any brand but it was very well finished of course, typically Chanel.



That's exactly what my sis said, that it could be from anywhere, but it was beautifully made and I doubt any other brand can produce the same  thing , I thought it would look bulky and short but the shoulders were fitted and the jacket hang straight  I still regret not getting one back then ,


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Well let's see...unless you have Concierge Medicine, you will have to go to your gatekeeper FP and beg and plead at least for 3-6 months and keep bugging the office manager weekly regarding the referral, and then wait another 3-6 months for the HMO referral to come through.  Of course, the person they send you to will not be in the least bit sympathetic and give you 3.25 minutes of their time as there are 1500 people in the waiting room for them to see.  Alas, by that time, it will be too late and you will have spent your retirement income, children's college fund  etc and have 1-2 jackets to show for it.
> 
> In conclusion, I would have to suggest that the posters of this thread find their support in a mutual fashion i.e. let's tell each other "what are you crazy?  That is waaaay too expensive!  It's just a piece of clothing!  Get a grip!"



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. So true! I will rely on this thread then instead [emoji6]



Pourquoipas said:


> Great finds. The white jacket is beautifully cut and will be very wearable, congrats. I almost opted for the same cardigan, love it!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ari

A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565821


Adorable skirt! I like this whole look.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565821



Cute outfit Ari.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565821



Best way to fight the winter depression!! Winter white[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565821


Love this look!  The skirt fabric looks like the coat that iloveresale and I have.  We are letting Pharrell borrow it from time to time.  Now I hear that he is going to model in an ad for a new Chanel handbag style.  If he puts on a dress, I am done.

http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...t-handbag-campaign-to-chanel-duties-10736434/


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Love this look!  The skirt fabric looks like the coat that iloveresale and I have.  We are letting Pharrell borrow it from time to time.  Now I hear that he is going to model in an ad for a new Chanel handbag style.  If he puts on a dress, I am done.
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...t-handbag-campaign-to-chanel-duties-10736434/



See-See the Gabrielle bag[emoji23] for anyone.
I had this fabric on a lapel blazer 20 years ago and I wore it extremely often. Can't decide if I should love it again.


----------



## rhm

@ari 

My SA told me that it is "fantasy tweed" but I've realized that really means nothing.

Looking at the close up pictures, I think its a cotton silk blend tweed. So, no wool or other heavy materials involved.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> See-See the Gabrielle bag[emoji23] for anyone.
> I had this fabric on a lapel blazer 20 years ago and I wore it extremely often. Can't decide if I should love it again.


Not sure I understand  your comment  about the bag.


----------



## SouthTampa

gracekelly said:


> Love this look!  The skirt fabric looks like the coat that iloveresale and I have.  We are letting Pharrell borrow it from time to time.  Now I hear that he is going to model in an ad for a new Chanel handbag style.  If he puts on a dress, I am done.
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...t-handbag-campaign-to-chanel-duties-10736434/


He is one of the few men that could probably pull off a dress!


----------



## pigleto972001

I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket 

Played around today w some pieces 



Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style. 



Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900



Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price. 



Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much. 

The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9

Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls


----------



## pigleto972001

I should note above that the smaller strands you see are my own necklace


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket
> 
> Played around today w some pieces
> 
> View attachment 3566201
> 
> Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style.
> 
> View attachment 3566202
> 
> Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900
> 
> View attachment 3566203
> 
> Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price.
> 
> View attachment 3566204
> 
> Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much.
> 
> The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9
> 
> Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls
> View attachment 3566206



Wow, beautiful pieces! That cruise cardigan is tempting me...green is my color...


----------



## ailoveresale

Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## luckylove

ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286



Hi! We are twins on this dress, though I still haven't worn mine. I am rather vertically challenged so I think this dress looks best with a really high heel and a bit of leg showing...  I am not sure if I would do boots with it??  The dress fits you beautifully and I love it's delicate weave.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286


I think it is too long on you.  If our


ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286


I think it is too long for you like this.  If you wear the coat with this, it just might be too much.  You need to take some pictures.  Perhaps a jacket would be better and a higher heel.


----------



## ailoveresale

luckylove said:


> Hi! We are twins on this dress, though I still haven't worn mine. I am rather vertically challenged so I think this dress looks best with a really high heel and a bit of leg showing...  I am not sure if I would do boots with it??  The dress fits you beautifully and I love it's delicate weave.



Thank you! Yes I was thinking high heels might be better but I am worried I will be too cold...



gracekelly said:


> I think it is too long on you.  If our
> 
> I think it is too long for you like this.  If you wear the coat with this, it just might be too much.  You need to take some pictures.  Perhaps a jacket would be better and a higher heel.



I will try to take some mod shots. Agree I definitely need a higher heel, these were just the shoes I was wearing that day. I really want to wear the check coat so maybe I will switch to a different dress instead... thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Not sure I understand  your comment  about the bag.



Sorry, Pharrell sings something like See-See for CC and they'll all promote the new Gabrielle bag I'm quite curious to see. Must be a real new kind of shoulder carried bag.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286



I'd love it with heeled booties or heels and the coat jacket will be fine. Knee height boots probably not at this length.


----------



## baghag21

Any thoughts or feedback on this jacket from Paris Rome?


----------



## pigleto972001

Think it's gorgeous. I looked at it but the color is not good w my skin tone.


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001... Thanks for the feedback. I think it's beautiful too.  I recall it was fairly high priced.  Do you recall if it's a really thick woollen jacket? If it is, it may not work for me.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> A little bit of spring in the a horrible snowy winter day[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565821



Love the skirt and the brooch!



pigleto972001 said:


> I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket
> 
> Played around today w some pieces
> 
> View attachment 3566201
> 
> Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style.
> 
> View attachment 3566202
> 
> Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900
> 
> View attachment 3566203
> 
> Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price.
> 
> View attachment 3566204
> 
> Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much.
> 
> The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9
> 
> Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls
> View attachment 3566206



I like the black/navy jacket on you and the dress too, lovely colours.



ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286



Agree with the rest that higher heels are needed to balance the silhouette.



baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3566562
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback on this jacket from Paris Rome?



I love the colour! Alas, I have not seen this in person.


----------



## xiaoxiao

pigleto972001 said:


> Think it's gorgeous. I looked at it but the color is not good w my skin tone.



It is relatively thick imho, but not TOO thick. It also comes in a black and gold version and also on sale!


----------



## zenith

baghag21 said:


> pigleto972001... Thanks for the feedback. I think it's beautiful too.  I recall it was fairly high priced.  Do you recall if it's a really thick woollen jacket? If it is, it may not work for me.






This was how it looked on the runway. I tried it on at my store. Like what xiaoxiao said, it's thick but not overly so. It is beautiful with perfect neutral colours. The lining was not the usual silk but this shimmery material (the exact name escaped me!). I passed because it is too thick for my tropical climate but I kept thinking about it. I remembered it is around USD 6K full price but I was told it will be on 30% markdown soon (if not already by now).


----------



## zenith

ms piggy said:


> I love the colour! Alas, I have not seen this in person.



Ms Piggy, the colours on this jacket will be perfect on you! You have to go see it in the store.


----------



## ms piggy

zenith said:


> Ms Piggy, the colours on this jacket will be perfect on you! You have to go see it in the store.



*zenith *if you found it too thick for our climate, I'm afraid I would too. I have to pop by the boutique for my alterations, will give it a go anyway.


----------



## baghag21

Thanks everyone for the feedback on the silver/grey zigzag Paris Rome jacket.  The jacket seems to be more beautiful IRL than on the runway.  Will share my thoughts after I have tried it on.  At that price point, I may be more motivated to wait for the Data Center collection or buy something else from Cuba, which I may be able to use more often in our warm climate.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is much prettier in person. It wasn't too thick, I believe thinner for sure than the black and the gold Paris Rome jackets. I think it was around 7k usd? The black one was nice too


----------



## Love Of My Life

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3566562
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback on this jacket from Paris Rome?



It's just so chic & wearable & the color is so soft & feminine
It must look nice with winter white & pearls


----------



## audreylita

DollyAntics said:


> Thanks for the intel! Did you happen to get a price for either of these at all? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564196
> View attachment 3564197


I'm loving the blue and white one, jacket just put a hold on a size 34, it will a couple of months until it comes in.


----------



## pigleto972001

Woohoo!! Too loud?

(Sorry. I know it's not a jacket )


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> I'm loving the blue and white one, jacket just put a hold on a size 34, it will a couple of months until it comes in.


I am interested in how you will like those velcro tabs.  The fabric is really pretty.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3566914
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! Too loud?
> 
> (Sorry. I know it's not a jacket )


Did you try it on?  Could look great with white pant or skirt.


----------



## pigleto972001

Going in later to see. Apparently it needs a soft dry cleaner. I am not sure what that means  it looked cute w the Cuba jeans in the salsa video


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Going in later to see. Apparently it needs a soft dry cleaner. I am not sure what that means  it looked cute w the Cuba jeans in the salsa video


I don't know what that means either.  I do know that there is "dry cleaning" that utilizes water instead of chemicals and perhaps that is what they mean.  I think they must be worried about the colors running.

Maybe they mean this:

_The award-winning GreenEarth is an environmentally sound dry cleaning process that replaces petroleum-based solvents with liquid silicone, a gentle solution made from one of the earth’s safest and most abundant natural resources: silica, or sand. GreenEarth cleans more effectively than traditional dry cleaning methods and it can actually improve the look and feel of fabrics.
_


----------



## pigleto972001

I believe the leaves are painted on and the silver are small mirrored plates that are glued on. Supposedly something about removing the plates but you can't. Hmm. Need to investigate further.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3566914
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! Too loud?
> 
> (Sorry. I know it's not a jacket )



Hmmm.. limited wearability. High maintenance. I wouldn't pay a lot. I would wait for sale. Unless you love it so much that it will crush you to miss out on it.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I believe the leaves are painted on and the silver are small mirrored plates that are glued on. Supposedly something about removing the plates but you can't. Hmm. Need to investigate further.


To be honest, I would pass.  Anything so high maintenance is just a big fat headache.


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Must be a real new kind of shoulder carried bag.


It's cross-body *and* shoulder carry - Almost like a backpack carried on your hip.

Pigleto, It can probably never be cleaned safely. If you can wear it with an inner layer, perhaps it could work, but based on pure practicality and wearability, I'd skip it. (Caveat: I like to machine-wash and hang-dry everything - including silk and wool dresses, tops and pants)


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I know. Thanks for your advice  I'll just have to see it in person and decide  I called Chanel Las Vegas and she said to do
What they do w certain tweed jackets. Turn it inside out and let it air out. 

Will see. Keep y'all posted. I'd prob wear a tank top underneath.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's lightweight and definitely fits over a fitted tee. The material on top is varied. Very unique piece. I like it a lot but I'm still deciding  love the sparkly dark blue background. I tend to wear things I get quite a bit but this piece would need some TLC.


----------



## Genie27

It does look very nice on you. A statement piece for sure, and I do love those.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3567253
> 
> 
> It's lightweight and definitely fits over a fitted tee. The material on top is varied. Very unique piece. I like it a lot but I'm still deciding  love the sparkly dark blue background. I tend to wear things I get quite a bit but this piece would need some TLC.



You certainly wear it well. I guess the practical side of me would hesitate on the maintenance. If you have the patience for the sales?


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok I'm having a hard time styling this dress. Starting to wonder if it was an ill-advised purchase [emoji848]. Here are the different ways I tried it:
With the LBJ


With the red jacket


With the raspberry sweater



As for what to wear tomorrow with the checkered jacket, I think I settled on this:




DH would say it's "too much chanel" but he's not here his weekend [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Adorable skirt! I like this whole look.


Thank you Genie, the skirt is D&G, I just bought on the sales for less than 300 euro [emoji108]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cute outfit Ari.


Thank you PP !


Pourquoipas said:


> Best way to fight the winter depression!! Winter white[emoji7][emoji7]


Yes, I managed that for a day[emoji12] thank you PQP!



gracekelly said:


> Love this look!  The skirt fabric looks like the coat that iloveresale and I have.  We are letting Pharrell borrow it from time to time.  Now I hear that he is going to model in an ad for a new Chanel handbag style.  If he puts on a dress, I am done.
> 
> http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...t-handbag-campaign-to-chanel-duties-10736434/


The skirt is D&G and I can assure you the tweed is nothing like Chanel tweeds! 
Thank you Gracekelly! 


rhm said:


> @ari
> 
> My SA told me that it is "fantasy tweed" but I've realized that really means nothing.
> 
> Looking at the close up pictures, I think its a cotton silk blend tweed. So, no wool or other heavy materials involved.


Thank you, that would be [emoji106] 


pigleto972001 said:


> I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket
> 
> Played around today w some pieces
> 
> View attachment 3566201
> 
> Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style.
> 
> View attachment 3566202
> 
> Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900
> 
> View attachment 3566203
> 
> Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price.
> 
> View attachment 3566204
> 
> Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much.
> 
> The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9
> 
> Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls
> View attachment 3566206


I love the dress on you! I'm not fan of the black jacket. The necklace is fantastic!


ailoveresale said:


> Can I get some style advice? I'm thinking of wearing this with my black/white check jacket to a party this weekend. I was a little unsure of this dress because I am short and the midi style sometimes looks like I'm borrowing someone else's clothes. Should I wear this with tights and low boots, or knee high boots? I have the black suede ones. Just don't want to be too goth looking. I also need to be warm as it is "cold" here in LA right now.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3566286



I love this dresses, so comfortable! But isn't this one big on you, not the length- the upper part, or this is the angle of the picture?


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3566562
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback on this jacket from Paris Rome?


I saw it, thick, but not to much, but it was very shiny for me. I have several pieces that are shiny and they are challenging to wear daily, for me. 


ms piggy said:


> Love the skirt and the brooch!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black/navy jacket on you and the dress too, lovely colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with the rest that higher heels are needed to balance the silhouette.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the colour! Alas, I have not seen this in person.


ms piggy, thank you! 


pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3566914
> 
> 
> Woohoo!! Too loud?
> 
> (Sorry. I know it's not a jacket )





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3567253
> 
> 
> It's lightweight and definitely fits over a fitted tee. The material on top is varied. Very unique piece. I like it a lot but I'm still deciding  love the sparkly dark blue background. I tend to wear things I get quite a bit but this piece would need some TLC.


It is a special piece, if your style life fits these fun clothes, just enjoy it!


ailoveresale said:


> Ok I'm having a hard time styling this dress. Starting to wonder if it was an ill-advised purchase [emoji848]. Here are the different ways I tried it:
> With the LBJ
> View attachment 3567432
> 
> With the red jacket
> View attachment 3567433
> 
> With the raspberry sweater
> View attachment 3567434
> 
> 
> As for what to wear tomorrow with the checkered jacket, I think I settled on this:
> View attachment 3567435
> 
> View attachment 3567437
> 
> DH would say it's "too much chanel" but he's not here his weekend [emoji12]



I love the dress with the black jacket, the shoes go well, this dress needs chunky high heels, definitely add some white pearls and don't be afraid of too much Chanel!
I'd love to see the dress with the checkered jacket, might look nice, with the boots and with the shirt.


----------



## ari

A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]


----------



## PhoenixH

ari said:


> View attachment 3567504
> 
> A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]


You look so fabulous and oh so slim!!!


----------



## baghag21

Tried on the silver with gold thread zig zag Paris Rome jacket. Beautiful jacket! Loved the gold threads and was surprisingly youthful.  Unfortunately too thick for my neck-of-the-woods.  Also as Ari advised, may be a challenge to style for daily occasions.  It was quite a special piece.  If I lived in winter wonderland, I would snap it up. 

Decided to look forward to SS2017.  Saw the price list for Act 1.  The jackets are generally higher priced than Cuba, apart from the latter's Lesage pieces. Really need to see IRL to understand the pricing as the photos did little justice relative to the prices.  Very pale colour palettes. Heavy streetwear influence with the variety of bomber-styled blousons and cardigans.  There was even a purple tracksuit [emoji15].  I did like a high necked jacket which seems rare for a SS collection as high necked jackets seem more synonymous with the Fall collections.  Unfortunately the price may be a deterrent. Think it's just under the prized Cuba cream jacket.


----------



## baghag21

ailoversale... I am with Ari on the LBJ with the dress. White pearls will definitely be an elegant yet subtle contrast.  Have fun!

Love your checkered coat. B&W is so quintessentially Chanel. Was tempted with a jacket in B&W houndstooth tweed with a black chiffon pleated front, more for the tweed. SA advised the jacket was "aging" on me due to the pleats. Appreciate her honesty. Will continue he hunt for the perfect quintessential B&W tweed jacket. Enjoy the event in your fabulous coat!


----------



## baghag21

What do you all think of this skirt?  I would dress it down with a skinny tee, cardigan and sneakers.

Photo belongs to luxaholic on IG, who look fabulous with her styling.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3567504
> 
> A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]



Wow, how slim you are even after the holidays! The sweater was available on sale here as well. Very beautiful especially with the central black part but I had to make choices[emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I'm having a hard time styling this dress. Starting to wonder if it was an ill-advised purchase [emoji848]. Here are the different ways I tried it:
> With the LBJ
> View attachment 3567432
> 
> With the red jacket
> View attachment 3567433
> 
> With the raspberry sweater
> View attachment 3567434
> 
> 
> As for what to wear tomorrow with the checkered jacket, I think I settled on this:
> View attachment 3567435
> 
> View attachment 3567437
> 
> DH would say it's "too much chanel" but he's not here his weekend [emoji12]



I think that with your heels it looks ok. Can it be shortened? 

I like your outfit for tomorrow. The shorter dress is better with the coat.


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> You look so fabulous and oh so slim!!!





Pourquoipas said:


> Wow, how slim you are even after the holidays! The sweater was available on sale here as well. Very beautiful especially with the central black part but I had to make choices[emoji22]



Haha, thank you ladies, it is the photo and the black Chanel jeans that are truly magical [emoji5]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the advice on the Cuba sweater. Still on the fence.  I'm used to wearing the heck out of my clothes but would be scared to wear it as much. I could wait for sales but the condition in 6 months might not be as good if it gets handled. I can't tell if it will be snapped up or will be left on the sales rack for 6 months. It definitely fits my personality. Keep waffling


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> View attachment 3567504
> 
> A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]


I was also going to comment on how slim you look in this pic. This combination of the fitted sweater and skinny jeans is a very good one. 



baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3567611
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this skirt?  I would dress it down with a skinny tee, cardigan and sneakers.
> 
> Photo belongs to luxaholic on IG, who look fabulous with her styling.


This is a beautiful skirt

@ailoveresale - try the chunky boots and contrasting white/cream pearls Ari suggested - a long necklace will bring the attention up and the chunky boots may make the transition to your feet a little easier. I have similar problems with anything that hits my lower calf area.


----------



## Genie27

Oh and a short moto jacket ( in leather?)may make it work also - one that ends high on your waist may shift the proportions enough go to look interesting


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3567504
> 
> A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]



I love that little sweater. So cute.


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3567611
> 
> 
> What do you all think of this skirt?  I would dress it down with a skinny tee, cardigan and sneakers.
> 
> Photo belongs to luxaholic on IG, who look fabulous with her styling.



I love this skirt, regret not buying, now is sold out everywhere. Great styling!


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> View attachment 3567504
> 
> A little sweater from the sales with Chanel jeans today [emoji4]


You look great! Did the jeans have the ribbon belt? Nice touch


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Oh and a short moto jacket ( in leather?)may make it work also - one that ends high on your waist may shift the proportions enough go to look interesting


Totally agree, I was about to post the same thing, lol. The midi length will work better if the jacket is shorter.


----------



## pinklining

Pourquoipas said:


> I also couldn't resist this skirt I plan to style with black turtleneck or grey's. The details are so beautiful. Considering the price tags above for prefall 17 it might have been a good idea to pick some sales items..
> View attachment 3564627



The skirt does look good with a black turtleneck  I've seen it on a celebrity.


----------



## EmileH

pinklining said:


> The skirt does look good with a black turtleneck  I've seen it on a celebrity.



I love this look. So classic yet contemporary.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinklining said:


> The skirt does look good with a black turtleneck  I've seen it on a celebrity.



Thank you.! Thought I might wear it with a black turtleneck but no bare legs for me in winter [emoji33][emoji300]️[emoji300]️. Maybe black booties and stockings.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> I love this dresses, so comfortable! But isn't this one big on you, not the length- the upper part, or this is the angle of the picture?



It is comfortable! I went with my usual size - I probably could have gone down a size but I think it's the angle too, and that I am vertically challenged [emoji12]



ari said:


> I love the dress with the black jacket, the shoes go well, this dress needs chunky high heels, definitely add some white pearls and don't be afraid of too much Chanel!
> I'd love to see the dress with the checkered jacket, might look nice, with the boots and with the shirt.



Thank you! Yes I'm going to wear my white pearls [emoji5]. I tried the dress with the check jacket and the proportions didn't look quite right...



baghag21 said:


> ailoversale... I am with Ari on the LBJ with the dress. White pearls will definitely be an elegant yet subtle contrast.  Have fun!
> 
> Love your checkered coat. B&W is so quintessentially Chanel. Was tempted with a jacket in B&W houndstooth tweed with a black chiffon pleated front, more for the tweed. SA advised the jacket was "aging" on me due to the pleats. Appreciate her honesty. Will continue he hunt for the perfect quintessential B&W tweed jacket. Enjoy the event in your fabulous coat!



Thank you!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think that with your heels it looks ok. Can it be shortened?
> 
> I like your outfit for tomorrow. The shorter dress is better with the coat.



Thank you! I might check to see if it can be shortened a bit, but the material seems pretty delicate. Will see what they say.



Genie27 said:


> @ailoveresale - try the chunky boots and contrasting white/cream pearls Ari suggested - a long necklace will bring the attention up and the chunky boots may make the transition to your feet a little easier. I have similar problems with anything that hits my lower calf area.



I don't have chunky boots - other than motos- maybe more shopping is in order [emoji12]



Genie27 said:


> Oh and a short moto jacket ( in leather?)may make it work also - one that ends high on your waist may shift the proportions enough go to look interesting



Interesting idea - I will try it! Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

The completed outfit 


Close up
View attachment 3568417


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409



Perfect !


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Perfect !



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 3568417



Georgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 3568417



Love the whole black and white look. Perfect.


----------



## pinklining

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 3568417



I love this outfit *swoon*


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 3568417


Love this look


----------



## ailoveresale

Baglover121 said:


> Georgeous!





Pourquoipas said:


> Love the whole black and white look. Perfect.





pinklining said:


> I love this outfit *swoon*





tonkamama said:


> Love this look



Thank you everyone! [emoji5]. I got so many compliments on the jacket last night, I'm so glad/lucky I got it!


----------



## doloresmia

Starting young




Instagram


----------



## pigleto972001

Toooo cute !


----------



## snibor

Pharrell on red carpet at golden globes.  I was just watching on tv. He said its 2012 Bombay collection. What's with the hat?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Hi,

For those who tried this cardi from the current sale, what do you think about the quality of the cashmere?  When I initially tried it, I thought it felt a bit cheap, not on par with Cucinelli or Loro Piana.  It is being shipped to me from NM, but I'm concerned about the quality.  Maybe because it hasn't been washed, and it will get more lustrous and soft over time?

With regards to "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I've been favoring body con striped dresses, such as this Michael Kors Collection in navy and gold stripe, which I have been wearing with my gold Rome tweed jacket, navy wool tights, and navy suede wedges.  I also have a white one with black stripes from ATM (Anthony Thomas Melilo) that I plan to wear for summer with my black cruise jacket that many of us own.  The stripes have a Breton feel that is very Chanel, yet lend casual ease that tones down the formality of the jackets.  Similarly, I've been wearing this Comme des Garcons striped/graphic sweater under my iridescent 16p tweed jacket with skinny jeans. (thumbnails of the jackets included for reference) in


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who tried this cardi from the current sale, what do you think about the quality of the cashmere?  When I initially tried it, I thought it felt a bit cheap, not on par with Cucinelli or Loro Piana.  It is being shipped to me from NM, but I'm concerned about the quality.  Maybe because it hasn't been washed, and it will get more lustrous and soft over time?
> 
> With regards to "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I've been favoring body con striped dresses, such as this Michael Kors Collection in navy and gold stripe, which I have been wearing with my gold Rome tweed jacket, navy wool tights, and navy suede wedges.  I also have a white one with black stripes from ATM (Anthony Thomas Melilo) that I plan to wear for summer with my black cruise jacket that many of us own.  The stripes have a Breton feel that is very Chanel, yet lend casual ease that tones down the formality of the jackets.  Similarly, I've been wearing this Comme des Garcons striped/graphic sweater under my iridescent 16p tweed jacket with skinny jeans. (thumbnails of the jackets included for reference) in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569044
> View attachment 3569054
> View attachment 3569055
> View attachment 3569062



I love be the idea of the contemporary yet classic stripes with the jackets.


----------



## gracekelly

snibor said:


> Pharrell on red carpet at golden globes.  I was just watching on tv. He said its 2012 Bombay collection. What's with the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569072


He is going for the maharajah look to go with the collection year of the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who tried this cardi from the current sale, what do you think about the quality of the cashmere?  When I initially tried it, I thought it felt a bit cheap, not on par with Cucinelli or Loro Piana.  It is being shipped to me from NM, but I'm concerned about the quality.  Maybe because it hasn't been washed, and it will get more lustrous and soft over time?
> 
> With regards to "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I've been favoring body con striped dresses, such as this Michael Kors Collection in navy and gold stripe, which I have been wearing with my gold Rome tweed jacket, navy wool tights, and navy suede wedges.  I also have a white one with black stripes from ATM (Anthony Thomas Melilo) that I plan to wear for summer with my black cruise jacket that many of us own.  The stripes have a Breton feel that is very Chanel, yet lend casual ease that tones down the formality of the jackets.  Similarly, I've been wearing this Comme des Garcons striped/graphic sweater under my iridescent 16p tweed jacket with skinny jeans. (thumbnails of the jackets included for reference) in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569044
> View attachment 3569054
> View attachment 3569055
> View attachment 3569062


I have been wearing Saint James striped tees with all my solid Chanels.  I love the look and it makes the outfit less serious.  Coco had her start in Deauville and always loved Breton stripes.


----------



## rhm

Hi guys,

So I was just watching some Youtube clips of the new cosmopolite collection, and in the "Inside the Maisons d'Art" video, there is this very modern no braid trim black jacket being made on the mannequin but I could not find the look on the runway.









To the people who went to the show or have more insider information, care to shed some information about this jacket?
All of my black jackets are with braids or trims. If this jacket goes into production, I am definitely gonna be buying it for more formal occasions.

Also, below is the video. The black jacket should be some where around 1:30


----------



## gracekelly

rhm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I was just watching some Youtube clips of the new cosmopolite collection, and in the "Inside the Maisons d'Art" video, there is this very modern no braid trim black jacket being made on the mannequin but I could not find the look on the runway.
> 
> View attachment 3569153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569155
> 
> To the people who went to the show or have more insider information, care to shed some information about this jacket?
> All of my black jackets are with braids or trims. If this jacket goes into production, I am definitely gonna be buying it for more formal occasions.
> 
> Also, below is the video. The black jacket should be some where around 1:30



1:36   It is very nice and I think the price point will be much lower because it doesn't have all the braid etc.  These pieces  appear at dept stores because the customers won't be spending 12k for a jacket.  They are the more practical pieces and hope they make an appearance in the US.


----------



## rhm

gracekelly said:


> 1:36   It is very nice and I think the price point will be much lower because it doesn't have all the braid etc.  These pieces  appear at dept stores because the customers won't be spending 12k for a jacket.  They are the more practical pieces and hope they make an appearance in the US.



Yes, all of my Chanel jackets have some sort of trimmings (braids/tweed/chain) but I love the clean lines on this specific jacket! 
Also, I was not that much into the resin (maybe lucite?) buttons but they are definitely growing on me now!


----------



## Baglover121

gracekelly said:


> 1:36   It is very nice and I think the price point will be much lower because it doesn't have all the braid etc.  These pieces  appear at dept stores because the customers won't be spending 12k for a jacket.  They are the more practical pieces and hope they make an appearance in the US.



 I guess if they literally produce every piece without editing it , less embellishment /beading/ feathers and so on, hardly anyone would be able to afford them, ive seen some of the prices and you could buy a Range Rover with kind of money [emoji23] 
but the store manger explained that this collection is like nothing else she has ever seen , Very intricate and couture like details,
But there will also be lots of  affordable pieces too, 


I've seen a dress from the Cuba collection simplified with no beading at stores for a very reasonable price tag, the original one with beading was quite expensive for what it was around €13k but the ones the stores received were much less , around €3k


----------



## gracekelly

rhm said:


> Yes, all of my Chanel jackets have some sort of trimmings (braids/tweed/chain) but I love the clean lines on this specific jacket!
> Also, I was not that much into the resin (maybe lucite?) buttons but they are definitely growing on me now!


I always find the Chanel buttons to be interesting no matter what they are made of. One of my vintage jackets has buttons that look like tortoise shell with tiny CC's embedded in the middle.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who tried this cardi from the current sale, what do you think about the quality of the cashmere?  When I initially tried it, I thought it felt a bit cheap, not on par with Cucinelli or Loro Piana.  It is being shipped to me from NM, but I'm concerned about the quality.  Maybe because it hasn't been washed, and it will get more lustrous and soft over time?
> 
> With regards to "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I've been favoring body con striped dresses, such as this Michael Kors Collection in navy and gold stripe, which I have been wearing with my gold Rome tweed jacket, navy wool tights, and navy suede wedges.  I also have a white one with black stripes from ATM (Anthony Thomas Melilo) that I plan to wear for summer with my black cruise jacket that many of us own.  The stripes have a Breton feel that is very Chanel, yet lend casual ease that tones down the formality of the jackets.  Similarly, I've been wearing this Comme des Garcons striped/graphic sweater under my iridescent 16p tweed jacket with skinny jeans. (thumbnails of the jackets included for reference) in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569044
> View attachment 3569054
> View attachment 3569055
> View attachment 3569062



About the quality of this cashmere cardigan- I bought it as I loved the style. Quality of the cashmere is not as good as LP, they use baby cashmere, but very comparable to brunello cucinelli. Thicker Chanel cashmere is very good quality and very durable, the thinner is not good! This one falls between the two.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> The completed outfit
> View attachment 3568409
> 
> Close up
> View attachment 3568417


Love this jacket! 


snibor said:


> Pharrell on red carpet at golden globes.  I was just watching on tv. He said its 2012 Bombay collection. What's with the hat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569072


strange, he can pull everything off! 


rhm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I was just watching some Youtube clips of the new cosmopolite collection, and in the "Inside the Maisons d'Art" video, there is this very modern no braid trim black jacket being made on the mannequin but I could not find the look on the runway.
> 
> View attachment 3569153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569155
> 
> To the people who went to the show or have more insider information, care to shed some information about this jacket?
> All of my black jackets are with braids or trims. If this jacket goes into production, I am definitely gonna be buying it for more formal occasions.
> 
> Also, below is the video. The black jacket should be some where around 1:30



i haven't seen this jacket.


----------



## kpai

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> 
> For those who tried this cardi from the current sale, what do you think about the quality of the cashmere?  When I initially tried it, I thought it felt a bit cheap, not on par with Cucinelli or Loro Piana.  It is being shipped to me from NM, but I'm concerned about the quality.  Maybe because it hasn't been washed, and it will get more lustrous and soft over time?
> 
> With regards to "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I've been favoring body con striped dresses, such as this Michael Kors Collection in navy and gold stripe, which I have been wearing with my gold Rome tweed jacket, navy wool tights, and navy suede wedges.  I also have a white one with black stripes from ATM (Anthony Thomas Melilo) that I plan to wear for summer with my black cruise jacket that many of us own.  The stripes have a Breton feel that is very Chanel, yet lend casual ease that tones down the formality of the jackets.  Similarly, I've been wearing this Comme des Garcons striped/graphic sweater under my iridescent 16p tweed jacket with skinny jeans. (thumbnails of the jackets included for reference) in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569044
> View attachment 3569054
> View attachment 3569055
> View attachment 3569062



Hi, I almost bought the long dress and did try on the cardi in the long length too,  I felt that the cashmere is thiner and not as soft or luxe as their normal cashmere cardi.  With it being thiner,  I guess its  good for layering, i.e. not so bulky.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I
> but the store manger explained that this collection is like nothing else she has ever seen , Very intricate and couture like details,



Not to sound jaded but this is the exact same line that I was told about the white cruise jacket. It must be part of the training. Most of the SAs have probably never seen couture. It may well be true of the pieces coming but I personally didn't think that the details on the white cruise jacket justified the price. At any rate I'm not a couture level shopper so more affordable pieces sound appealing.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not to sound jaded but this is the exact same line that I was told about the white cruise jacket. It must be part of the training. Most of the SAs have probably never seen couture. It may well be true of the pieces coming but I personally didn't think that the details on the white cruise jacket justified the price. At any rate I'm not a couture level shopper so more affordable pieces sound appealing.



Oh I agree the white jacket was a big let down, also I didn't think the fringed khaki one was any more special either, the lesage jacket was really stunning in RL, but the cut was so unforgiving, I'm between 36-38 and it just emphasises my middle area in a very unflattering way , something I wouldn't want with a jacket this pricey. 
Would be interesting to wait and see how it goes


----------



## pigleto972001

On chanel.com


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> On chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570731



Ooh! The jacket looks nicer in this photo than I expected. The spring line should start arriving soon right?


----------



## pigleto972001

March ish I believe  it's part of the campaign pics. Can't wait to see it in real life !

I'm going to return the cruise sweater. Maybe something in spring will tempt me


----------



## pigleto972001

The full ad w jacket.


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> On chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570731



I already pre-ordered my black jacket! Still debating whether I should buy the white or not... 
I wanted an ecru color (off-white) but my SA told me that the white jacket is definitely bone-white (none-cream).


----------



## dharma

rhm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I was just watching some Youtube clips of the new cosmopolite collection, and in the "Inside the Maisons d'Art" video, there is this very modern no braid trim black jacket being made on the mannequin but I could not find the look on the runway.
> 
> View attachment 3569153
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569154
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569155
> 
> To the people who went to the show or have more insider information, care to shed some information about this jacket?
> All of my black jackets are with braids or trims. If this jacket goes into production, I am definitely gonna be buying it for more formal occasions.
> 
> Also, below is the video. The black jacket should be some where around 1:30



Thank you for posting, I love the video. It certainly looks like couture but it's a little difficult to believe those processes will go beyond the runway. But perhaps they will and the prices will reflect that.


----------



## dharma

I thought you all might enjoy these photos I took at the Met's current fashion exhibition, Masterworks. The trompe l'oeil beaded tweed on this suit was spectacular.


----------



## dharma

Loved this too


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I thought you all might enjoy these photos I took at the Met's current fashion exhibition, Masterworks. The trompe l'oeil beaded tweed on this suit was spectacular.
> View attachment 3570842
> View attachment 3570845
> View attachment 3570848



Wow!this is amazing


----------



## rhm

dharma said:


> I thought you all might enjoy these photos I took at the Met's current fashion exhibition, Masterworks. The trompe l'oeil beaded tweed on this suit was spectacular.
> View attachment 3570842
> View attachment 3570845
> View attachment 3570848



Wow! This collection was one of my favorite couture shows... I can only drool and awe hehe


----------



## pigleto972001

Emma stone in a cosmopolite outfit. I think the jacket alone is super pricy


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Emma stone in a cosmopolite outfit. I think the jacket alone is super pricy
> View attachment 3570924



Beautiful outfit, quite different than the rest of the crowd[emoji106][emoji108] I wonder though why EVERYONE is wearing the same sandals?[emoji15]


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> I thought you all might enjoy these photos I took at the Met's current fashion exhibition, Masterworks. The trompe l'oeil beaded tweed on this suit was spectacular.
> View attachment 3570842
> View attachment 3570845
> View attachment 3570848



What elaborate fabric! Gorgeous!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> On chanel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570731



Love the cut!


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Emma stone in a cosmopolite outfit. I think the jacket alone is super pricy
> View attachment 3570924



Reminds me of the coromandel collection Chanel did back in the mid 90s 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It was insanely expensive, even by couture standards,


----------



## Freckles1

dharma said:


> Loved this too
> View attachment 3570854
> View attachment 3570861



Fabulous!!! I die


----------



## EmileH

Eeeeek!!! A special delivery just left Rue Cambon and is now on a flight from Paris to arrive to me tomorrow. I can barely contain my excitement. Stay tuned....


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eeeeek!!! A special delivery just left Rue Cambon and is now on a flight from Paris to arrive to me tomorrow. I can barely contain my excitement. Stay tuned....



Super excited for you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eeeeek!!! A special delivery just left Rue Cambon and is now on a flight from Paris to arrive to me tomorrow. I can barely contain my excitement. Stay tuned....



I too have some "special deliveries" on their way.  The sale. . . .


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eeeeek!!! A special delivery just left Rue Cambon and is now on a flight from Paris to arrive to me tomorrow. I can barely contain my excitement. Stay tuned....


Can I click "like" about a zillion times? So excited for you!


----------



## Genie27

Woohoo, so exciting!!!


----------



## EmileH

Thank you for sharing my excitement. Isn't that the thing about Chanel and Paris? It could be a box of rocks but I'd still be so excited to get a package from Coco's house.  [emoji2]


----------



## Genie27

Well, there's a box of rocks and then there's a box of CHANEL rocks!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Well, there's a box of rocks and then there's a box of CHANEL rocks!



Parisian rocks. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh so exciting. I can't wait !!!!  I love Chanel


----------



## EmileH

I wore my Paris Rome jacket yet again today. This time with a black and grey dress from Georges Rech. I added a shawl for the commute to stay warm.


----------



## Genie27

I really like this look on you! The dress length is perfect - very flattering.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my Paris Rome jacket yet again today. This time with a black and grey dress from Georges Rech. I added a shawl for the commute to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 3571784
> View attachment 3571786


You look great! I get excited for Chanel catalogs, a box of rocks would be an awesome upgrade!
So excited for you and can't wait to see!


----------



## dharma

So glad you like the photos, here is one more. I'm sorry if it's slightly OT because it's not a jacket. But it is quite amazing and from Karl's first  collection for Chanel. (recreation) @ari , it would look fab on you.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I really like this look on you! The dress length is perfect - very flattering.



Oh thanks. It was a bit shorter than I usually wear but I didn't have to sit down to talk to any patients today.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> So glad you like the photos, here is one more. I'm sorry if it's slightly OT because it's not a jacket. But it is quite amazing and from Karl's first  collection for Chanel. (recreation) @ari , it would look fab on you.
> View attachment 3571860
> View attachment 3571861



Beautiful. I want to go to the exhibit now.


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp,  the Paris Rome jacket looks great with the H shawl. You looked especially elegant in this combination!


----------



## baghag21

dharma...Beautiful photos of the exhibition! Thanks for sharing. Helps for those who have zero access to it. Haha


----------



## baghag21

Does anyone have this jacket? Looks like a good, simple tweed jacket which may age well.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my Paris Rome jacket yet again today. This time with a black and grey dress from Georges Rech. I added a shawl for the commute to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 3571784
> View attachment 3571786



Great looks PbP, similar idea for mine, in [emoji594] with a shawl and mitaines


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks PbP, similar idea for mine, in [emoji594] with a shawl and mitaines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572282
> View attachment 3572283



Great look!


----------



## EmileH

Tahdah!!! I found the brasserie dress that matches my jacket at 50% off European prices which is about 70% off US prices! [emoji2]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Tahdah!!! I found the brasserie dress that matches my jacket at 50% off European prices which is about 70% off US prices! [emoji2]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572337



Glad you found it after some regrets to let it pass initially [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256] bonus at 50% off!


----------



## kpai

My sales find. Love this jacket!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Eeeeek!!! A special delivery just left Rue Cambon and is now on a flight from Paris to arrive to me tomorrow. I can barely contain my excitement. Stay tuned....


Great ! Can't wait for modeling pictures PP!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my Paris Rome jacket yet again today. This time with a black and grey dress from Georges Rech. I added a shawl for the commute to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 3571784
> View attachment 3571786


Great look PP! Love the shawl!


dharma said:


> So glad you like the photos, here is one more. I'm sorry if it's slightly OT because it's not a jacket. But it is quite amazing and from Karl's first  collection for Chanel. (recreation) @ari , it would look fab on you.
> View attachment 3571860
> View attachment 3571861


Thank you DHarma for posting these fab pictures!


baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3572048
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this jacket? Looks like a good, simple tweed jacket which may age well.


I have the white I think it is similar to the black


The fabric is a bit fragile, but it has silver linings and thin padding. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Great looks PbP, similar idea for mine, in [emoji594] with a shawl and mitaines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572282
> View attachment 3572283



Love it with pink PQP! You and PP both look very slim! I found that mitaines very useful while driving [emoji12]


----------



## kpai

Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.


----------



## EmileH

Great sales finds everyone!


----------



## chaneljewel

kpai said:


> Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.
> View attachment 3572367



Love, love!   Wish I could find this!!


----------



## EmileH

Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️

Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
	

		
			
		

		
	











As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!


Gorgeous ! Twirling is good for the soul xo


----------



## snibor

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Stunning!


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks so good !!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!


Fabulous!  So many different outfits!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks dear Chanel friends.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Twirling brings out the youngster in us!   Great look!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



So Fabulous!!! I like all these versions and paired perfectly with the shoes. I could see a C necklace strewn around the neckline, in the first three pics, but I think you might prefer a more conservative styling.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



So elegant! What an awesome find!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Absolutely gorgeous! Major congrats! Love [emoji173]️ all the looks! It was worth waiting! Does the collar bother you?


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> I have the white I think it is similar to the black
> View attachment 3572362
> 
> The fabric is a bit fragile, but it has silver linings and thin padding. ]



Ari...Thanks for your feedback.  You have the most amazing collection. The white version is so beautiful and elegant on you.


----------



## baghag21

kpai said:


> Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.
> View attachment 3572367



Congratulations!  Love the B&W tweed.  I was attracted to a jacket in the same tweed which had a black chiffon/silk (?) pleated section in front.  It was the 1st jacket of Fall 2016 Act 1.


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



PbP.... Congratulations on a fantastic fine!  All the way from Rue Cambon too.  Such a beautiful dress. Looking at your photos make me wish that I could wear the Fall pieces more often.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Super looks, enjoy twirling your set! I love those easy sets that will work out without further hassle about how to combine.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Gorgeous PBP! What a great find!


----------



## kpai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!


you look fab!


----------



## EmileH

Awww thanks for your nice compliments everyone. 

Ari, the collar is a bit cumbersome. I'm going to try to get used to it or try leaving it a bit unbuttoned like you suggested. But it's not awful and it looks so pretty.

Genie, I do sometimes wear the Chanel pearls so I probably would wear them with the dress and cardigan. I have some that are black and white with  silver that I think will work.


----------



## Genie27

kpai said:


> My sales find. Love this jacket!





kpai said:


> Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.
> View attachment 3572367



These are both great! Can we see mod shots? I love seeing the clothes 3D - it makes them come alive. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie, I do sometimes wear the Chanel pearls so I probably would wear them with the dress and cardigan. I have some that are black and white with  silver that I think will work.



The farandole could work too.


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Love all of these looks!  Great find!


----------



## meridian

kpai said:


> Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.
> View attachment 3572367



I got the same coat and just sent it back yesterday. Seeing this is making me regret doing that [emoji45]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Awww thanks for your nice compliments everyone.
> 
> Ari, the collar is a bit cumbersome. I'm going to try to get used to it or try leaving it a bit unbuttoned like you suggested. But it's not awful and it looks so pretty.
> 
> Genie, I do sometimes wear the Chanel pearls so I probably would wear them with the dress and cardigan. I have some that are black and white with  silver that I think will work.



I'm very happy for you!
I pull down the collar with a brooch 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3573201

as when I bent my head my chin touches it and it bothers me. Also the dress needs a belt as it is a bit strange at the transition between the 2 fabrics .


----------



## ari

ari said:


> I'm very happy for you!
> I pull down the collar with a brooch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573201
> 
> as when I bent my head my chin touches it and it bothers me. Also the dress needs a belt as it is a bit strange at the transition between the 2 fabrics .



Sorry, here's the picture


----------



## ari

kpai said:


> Another sales find. This was an impulse buy.
> View attachment 3572367



Congrats, it is very stylish!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Sorry, here's the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573202



Thank you! Yes I agree that it needs the belt and I'm wearing the same one with it. [emoji2] I have to take the belt off with the jacket and dress together because I noticed that the belt makes a bit of a bulge under the jacket. This is one of the more fitted Chanel jackets that I have seen so regarding our discussion of fit, they do sometimes make more fitted styles. I hope they make more.

I'll try the brooch too. I think I need a small silver tone nonCC one for this like you.


----------



## EmileH

My other sale purchase inspired by Ari: this grey Paris Rome sweater dress. I had to size up for the bust so they are going to take in the hips for me. I wanted to get in a few wears before I gave it up.  I'm wearing it mostly with my Hermes shawls. I threw on a wool Moto jacket too today.


----------



## kpai

meridian said:


> I got the same coat and just sent it back yesterday. Seeing this is making me regret doing that [emoji45]


why did you send it back? you didn't like the fit?


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Totally beautiful and totally made for you. [emoji173]


----------



## EmileH

lasttotheparty said:


> Totally beautiful and totally made for you. [emoji173]



Thank you!

While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!



Perfection and just gorgeous on you.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



Thanks for sharing. Elegant and classy like the wearer.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Perfection and just gorgeous on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Elegant and classy like the wearer.



Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## doloresmia

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



Ahhhh I remember the days when I was frugal! [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]

The dress is beautiful


----------



## meridian

kpai said:


> why did you send it back? you didn't like the fit?



Loved the fit. It's just that since receiving it I did some other Chanel sale shopping while on vacation in Vegas so I figured my money was better spent elsewhere. Buuuuuut, I had such second thoughts that I quickly called my SA and asked him to send it back to me when he received it!!


----------



## meridian

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



Beautiful [emoji173]. I'm still in the frugal stage so it's hard for me to pull the trigger and not look back. I'm trying to remember the saying "buy the best and only cry once..."


----------



## EmileH

meridian said:


> Loved the fit. It's just that since receiving it I did some other Chanel sale shopping while on vacation in Vegas so I figured my money was better spent elsewhere. Buuuuuut, I had such second thoughts that I quickly called my SA and asked him to send it back to me when he received it!!



So funny, it's beautiful. Glad you decided to get it back.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Yes I agree that it needs the belt and I'm wearing the same one with it. [emoji2] I have to take the belt off with the jacket and dress together because I noticed that the belt makes a bit of a bulge under the jacket. This is one of the more fitted Chanel jackets that I have seen so regarding our discussion of fit, they do sometimes make more fitted styles. I hope they make more.
> 
> 
> I'll try the brooch too. I think I need a small silver tone nonCC one for this like you.



Yes, the belt is impossible with the jacket, I think I wore the jacket and the dress only once, I feel it is a very special outfit for special occasions, at least in my lifestyle. I think the dress would look gorgeous by itself or with a nice shawl. With cardigan it's appropriate for work. 
I also love fitted jackets. There was a nice very fitted in the cruise collection, but a bit too long. 




Pocketbook Pup said:


> My other sale purchase inspired by Ari: this grey Paris Rome sweater dress. I had to size up for the bust so they are going to take in the hips for me. I wanted to get in a few wears before I gave it up.  I'm wearing it mostly with my Hermes shawls. I threw on a wool Moto jacket too today.
> 
> View attachment 3573261


Beautiful PP! If it is fitted in the waist I suggest not too take it in. It looks perfect on you! I wear it with boots and coat in the winter, and I wore it in late summer evenings with these gorgeous shoes, bare legs and silver pearls 


While it looks like a day dress with boots, with the shoes looks more formal, i think it is very versatile. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692


Oh, this is such a fabulous dress[emoji108] nice memories and you can wear it on your anniversaries. It is shame to sit in your wardrobe! I would love to have something like this! I also started buying Chanel bags and shoes around that time. Just later in life I had the means to buy RTW. But I always loved the style of Chanel. 


meridian said:


> Loved the fit. It's just that since receiving it I did some other Chanel sale shopping while on vacation in Vegas so I figured my money was better spent elsewhere. Buuuuuut, I had such second thoughts that I quickly called my SA and asked him to send it back to me when he received it!!



meridian, please post your new buys! Las Vegas has more Chanel boutiques than Paris!


----------



## ari

Has anyone seen this outfit in the boutiques?


I guess the skirt is the same one as this one


I loved how this skirt fitted me, maybe I can wear it with a simple white shirt? Not with these shoes (on my legs they won't look good) although I love the whole look.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



STUNNING!!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Has anyone seen this outfit in the boutiques?
> View attachment 3573950
> 
> I guess the skirt is the same one as this one
> View attachment 3573951
> 
> I loved how this skirt fitted me, maybe I can wear it with a simple white shirt? Not with these shoes (on my legs they won't look good) although I love the whole look.



I haven't see that look here. Odd. It seems like one of the more popular and wearable outfits in the collection. Love the fit of that skirt. It would look wonderful on you.

Thanks for the ideas about the grey dress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



I really love the story and the dress number 1. Most of us here (including myself) seem to have been quite frugal for years to finally land at Chanel RTW. Difficult to go back to basics now, wouldn't it?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I really love the story and the dress number 1. Most of us here (including myself) seem to have been quite frugal for years to finally land at Chanel RTW. Difficult to go back to basics now, wouldn't it?



Thank you. Yes. Very difficult to go back! And I find myself wanting to get rid of everything else in my closet which seems to not measure up to Chanel. [emoji33]

I'm going to have dress number one let out a bit at the top. It feels a little sausage like. I think I can still wear it to charity events etc. or even to special dinners with perhaps my leather jacket or lbj over the shoulders.

And yes Ari if I had purchased bags back then it would have been a great investment. They would have appreciated more than my stocks.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Has anyone seen this outfit in the boutiques?
> View attachment 3573950
> 
> I guess the skirt is the same one as this one
> View attachment 3573951
> 
> I loved how this skirt fitted me, maybe I can wear it with a simple white shirt? Not with these shoes (on my legs they won't look good) although I love the whole look.



I've seen both skirts in London, the top is available , comes in white too,

I tried the suit, it's very difficult to pull off,i guess it works for taller ladies, it just made me look dumpy and short, ditto the green off the shoulder  dress, I felt like I'm impersonating Gina lollobrigida,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I've seen both skirts in London, the top is available , comes in white too,
> 
> I tried the suit, it's very difficult to pull off,i guess it works for taller ladies, it just made me look dumpy and short, ditto the green off the shoulder  dress, I felt like I'm impersonating Gina lollobrigida,


Exactly my thoughts, beautiful but difficult for average length ladies.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692



What a beautiful dress and a wonderful sentiment to have attached to it!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes. Very difficult to go back! And I find myself wanting to get rid of everything else in my closet which seems to not measure up to Chanel. [emoji33]
> 
> I'm going to have dress number one let out a bit at the top. It feels a little sausage like. I think I can still wear it to charity events etc. or even to special dinners with perhaps my leather jacket or lbj over the shoulders.
> 
> And yes Ari if I had purchased bags back then it would have been a great investment. They would have appreciated more than my stocks.



Wear the dress and enjoy it. [emoji5]
I don't know what sort of psychosis comes over me when it comes to Chanel RTW. I used to balk at spending more than $500 on a piece of clothing - for the longest time, my Prada parka was my most expensive piece of clothing and it cost $1200. Now finding a Chanel jacket under $500 is like a "steal." It definitely skews the perspective!
I wish I had the resources 10 years ago to buy more Hermes and Chanel bags - the prices used to be more reasonable for sure!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> What a beautiful dress and a wonderful sentiment to have attached to it!
> 
> 
> 
> Wear the dress and enjoy it. [emoji5]
> I don't know what sort of psychosis comes over me when it comes to Chanel RTW. I used to balk at spending more than $500 on a piece of clothing - for the longest time, my Prada parka was my most expensive piece of clothing and it cost $1200. Now finding a Chanel jacket under $500 is like a "steal." It definitely skews the perspective!
> I wish I had the resources 10 years ago to buy more Hermes and Chanel bags - the prices used to be more reasonable for sure!



I so agree. $5000 seems like a steal to me now. I wonder how much the RTW prices have escalated. I paid about $4500 for the dress in 2008. I nearly had a panic attack leaving the store with it. I'm guessing that something like that would be $6000-7000 today? The bags have quadrupled in price.


----------



## Love Of My Life

For anyone who might be interested the Chanel zig zag fantasy tweed jacket is available at BG in both black& cream color
with an extra 25% off..
Both jackets are in excellent condition as well..


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> While trying on my new dress I got nostalgic. This was my first Chanel RTW piece purchased in 2008. It was my only piece for 7 years. Until recently I was very frugal and it was a real splurge for me. [emoji12] DH and I got married later in life so I didn't want a big wedding. We had a small private service for our families in Florida and then a cocktail party for our friends here in Boston. Here's my dress. I still love it and it almost fits. I should have it let out just a bit. I thought I'd share this photo with my dear tpf Chanel loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573692


What a pretty neckline!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I so agree. $5000 seems like a steal to me now. I wonder how much the RTW prices have escalated. I paid about $4500 for the dress in 2008. I nearly had a panic attack leaving the store with it. I'm guessing that something like that would be $6000-7000 today? The bags have quadrupled in price.


You can never wear your white wedding dress again, so the $4500 you paid for this was really worth it.  Did you get some wear out of it after?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Yes, the belt is impossible with the jacket, I think I wore the jacket and the dress only once, I feel it is a very special outfit for special occasions, at least in my lifestyle. I think the dress would look gorgeous by itself or with a nice shawl. With cardigan it's appropriate for work.
> I also love fitted jackets. There was a nice very fitted in the cruise collection, but a bit too long.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful PP! If it is fitted in the waist I suggest not too take it in. It looks perfect on you! I wear it with boots and coat in the winter, and I wore it in late summer evenings with these gorgeous shoes, bare legs and silver pearls
> View attachment 3573946
> 
> While it looks like a day dress with boots, with the shoes looks more formal, i think it is very versatile.
> 
> Oh, this is such a fabulous dress[emoji108] nice memories and you can wear it on your anniversaries. It is shame to sit in your wardrobe! I would love to have something like this! I also started buying Chanel bags and shoes around that time. Just later in life I had the means to buy RTW. But I always loved the style of Chanel.
> 
> 
> meridian, please post your new buys! Las Vegas has more Chanel boutiques than Paris!


Love the shoes!  So different.


----------



## StyleEyes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my Paris Rome jacket yet again today. This time with a black and grey dress from Georges Rech. I added a shawl for the commute to stay warm.
> 
> View attachment 3571784
> View attachment 3571786



Oh dear PbP.... I have been hemming and hawing (and quite literally agonizing) over this shawl all season.  I don't have a grey CSGM in my collection...which is basically a crime, bc I wear a LOT of grey. But, I went waaaay over budget this year collecting several personal grail items, at painfully high prices [emoji15] 

I was scrolling along the thread, seeing everyone looking so fabulous in their Chanel....then Bam! you posted this ^ and it did me in!  I clicked right over to H.com and bought it. My wallet says [emoji30], but my heart says [emoji7][emoji7]!  

So I guess what I'm saying is "thank you?", lol!!! [emoji253]

Anyway, you look fantastic!!


----------



## EmileH

StyleEyes said:


> Oh dear PbP.... I have been hemming and hawing (and quite literally agonizing) over this shawl all season.  I don't have a grey CSGM in my collection...which is basically a crime, bc I wear a LOT of grey. But, I went waaaay over budget this year collecting several personal grail items, at painfully high prices [emoji15]
> 
> I was scrolling along the thread, seeing everyone looking so fabulous in their Chanel....then Bam! you posted this ^ and it did me in!  I clicked right over to H.com and bought it. My wallet says [emoji30], but my heart says [emoji7][emoji7]!
> 
> So I guess what I'm saying is "thank you?", lol!!! [emoji253]
> 
> Anyway, you look fantastic!!



You are welcome. And I'm sorry. [emoji2]


----------



## chaneljewel

Looking at all the beautiful sale items made me "hunt" down a coat that I love. Finally found it and, hopefully, it fits.  I agree that it's crazy to think that I got a deal on it...lol...but am so excited.


----------



## xiaoxiao

hotshot said:


> For anyone who might be interested the Chanel zig zag fantasy tweed jacket is available at BG in both black& cream color
> with an extra 25% off..
> Both jackets are in excellent condition as well..



How much Wld that be with an extra 25% off?


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw them too today! I want to say the cream one started at 6800ish and black was 7300ish reg price


----------



## chaneljewel

hotshot said:


> For anyone who might be interested the Chanel zig zag fantasy tweed jacket is available at BG in both black& cream color
> with an extra 25% off..
> Both jackets are in excellent condition as well..



Does anyone have a picture of these?


----------



## pigleto972001

Found on instagram


----------



## shoppermomof4

Can anyone recommend a good SA at BG for Chanel clothing ?  Specially jackets[emoji173].  
Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

shoppermomof4 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good SA at BG for Chanel clothing ?  Specially jackets[emoji173].
> Thank you!




Just pm'd you


----------



## meridian

ari said:


> meridian, please post your new buys! Las Vegas has more Chanel boutiques than Paris!



I've been trying since yesterday but I keep getting the message that "the uploaded file was not an image as expected"   Will keep trying...


----------



## ari

meridian said:


> I've been trying since yesterday but I keep getting the message that "the uploaded file was not an image as expected"   Will keep trying...



Oh, too bad! 
Let me try. I'm really fed up with the winter. So I took out my cruise skirt and tried to winterize it .


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Looking at all the beautiful sale items made me "hunt" down a coat that I love. Finally found it and, hopefully, it fits.  I agree that it's crazy to think that I got a deal on it...lol...but am so excited.



Can't wait to see it! Congrats![emoji898][emoji323]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Love the shoes!  So different.



I wouldn't have chosen these shoes for this dress, but SA made me try them with the dress and it was such a great accent with the simple gray dress. So I'm happy [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I've seen both skirts in London, the top is available , comes in white too,
> 
> I tried the suit, it's very difficult to pull off,i guess it works for taller ladies, it just made me look dumpy and short, ditto the green off the shoulder  dress, I felt like I'm impersonating Gina lollobrigida,



Thank you Baglover! Which skirt would do you like better- the colorful or the black?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you Baglover! Which skirt would do you like better- the colorful or the black?



I really loved the colourful one, beautiful colours and interesting fabric almost like basket weave, but I think it would only suit a tall person, like you Ari, 
It looked too long for my own taste, I prefer below the knee length, and this looked more midi length on me,


On another note, the jacket fit is very strange very fitted on arms and then baggy all over , not good


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Oh, too bad!
> Let me try. I'm really fed up with the winter. So I took out my cruise skirt and tried to winterize it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575918



Very fresh and stylish! Perfect to forget the weather outside.
I'll get my cruise skirt and jacket back from another alteration in 2 weeks. Must try this look as well.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Oh, too bad!
> Let me try. I'm really fed up with the winter. So I took out my cruise skirt and tried to winterize it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575918



It looks lovely, Ari. But oh no, tired of winter? Ours has just begun and won't break until at last April. [emoji22]


----------



## xiaoxiao

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw them too today! I want to say the cream one started at 6800ish and black was 7300ish reg price



Wow not bad! So if 40% off and on top of that another 25%?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes  it was for a few days they said.

They had the matching skirt for the gold Paris Rome jacket. It was a 50. They also had the matching gold Paris Rome tweed pants. They had a few sweaters and they had the checkered coat from the Paris Rome collection as well. I'm not sure what size it was.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> I really loved the colourful one, beautiful colours and interesting fabric almost like basket weave, but I think it would only suit a tall person, like you Ari,
> It looked too long for my own taste, I prefer below the knee length, and this looked more midi length on me,
> 
> 
> On another note, the jacket fit is very strange very fitted on arms and then baggy all over , not good


Thank you Baglover! Yes, that jacket was strange, but my boutique had another style from the same material, very fitted and a bit long. It was gorgeous with the skirt, but too special for every day, for special occasions only. The jacket didn't look ok with other things because of the length. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Very fresh and stylish! Perfect to forget the weather outside.
> I'll get my cruise skirt and jacket back from another alteration in 2 weeks. Must try this look as well.


Thank you PQP, yes, I think the fabric doesn't scream summer, so we can wear it 4 seasons [emoji173]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks lovely, Ari. But oh no, tired of winter? Ours has just begun and won't break until at last April. [emoji22]



Thank you PP, we are having unusually cold and snowy winter in Europe, and it looks like it might not end soon. The snow in the city it is not fun! Yes I'm waiting for the spring to come April too!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Oh, too bad!
> Let me try. I'm really fed up with the winter. So I took out my cruise skirt and tried to winterize it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575918


Great combo! So cute!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes  it was for a few days they said.
> 
> They had the matching skirt for the gold Paris Rome jacket. It was a 50. They also had the matching gold Paris Rome tweed pants. They had a few sweaters and they had the checkered coat from the Paris Rome collection as well. I'm not sure what size it was.



Does anyone know if NM is also doing additional markdowns? TIA


----------



## pigleto972001

NM told me RTW gets marked down once


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Here is my new Salzburg jacket back from the tailor, I removed the shoulder pads and took in a bit the shoulders and around the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562431
> 
> And the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562432


wow WOW WOOOOW!!!! I love your mod shots. not only do I get to see chanel styling to perfection, it also without fail always *always *remind me the importance of the right fit for clothing.  your legs look miles long in those pants.


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I'm having a hard time styling this dress. Starting to wonder if it was an ill-advised purchase [emoji848]. Here are the different ways I tried it:
> With the LBJ
> View attachment 3567432
> 
> With the red jacket
> View attachment 3567433
> 
> With the raspberry sweater
> View attachment 3567434
> 
> 
> As for what to wear tomorrow with the checkered jacket, I think I settled on this:
> View attachment 3567435
> 
> View attachment 3567437
> 
> DH would say it's "too much chanel" but he's not here his weekend [emoji12]



Oh I really like the long dress with those pumps  Have you tried/what do you think about pairing with a simple round neck light colored (beige/ivory/blush pink, etc.) thin / light weight button up cardigan that hits right above your hip or slightly shorter but fitted with this dress? thought it might balance out the weight and keep things "lighter" as the jackets seem to weight it down a bit given the length and color.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Modeling photos. I'm in love. [emoji173]️
> 
> Dress alone, with cardigan and of course with the jacket. I love the cut of this jacket. (The dress needs some minor alterations.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572682
> 
> View attachment 3572681
> 
> View attachment 3572683
> View attachment 3572684
> View attachment 3572685
> View attachment 3572686
> 
> 
> As you can see I can't stop twirling in this skirt. It's so much fun!


wow it's perfection with that jacket!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Karenaellen,  I picked up the gold tweed Paris Rome skirt at  NM on Saturday.  It was marked down to $1100.  It was a size 44-( I wear a 36 or 38), they are charging me $150 to do the alterations.  I would never go down that many sizes in a jacket but since this skirt is a simple cut it should be fine even with the pockets!


----------



## pigleto972001

Bergdorfs had the skirt but it was in a 50. It was about 825 w the extra 25 off. They also had the checked black and white coat and i think the double breasted peacoat w the gold coco roman buttons


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Bergdorfs had the skirt but it was in a 50. It was about 825 w the extra 25 off. They also had the checked black and white coat and i think the double breasted peacoat w the gold coco roman buttons



Thanks!  I recently bought 3 rtw pieces from NM and they were only 40% off.  Just making sure I didn't miss anything.


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Oh I really like the long dress with those pumps  Have you tried/what do you think about pairing with a simple round neck light colored (beige/ivory/blush pink, etc.) thin / light weight button up cardigan that hits right above your hip or slightly shorter but fitted with this dress? thought it might balance out the weight and keep things "lighter" as the jackets seem to weight it down a bit given the length and color.



Thank you! I will give it a try [emoji5]


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> wow WOW WOOOOW!!!! I love your mod shots. not only do I get to see chanel styling to perfection, it also without fail always *always *remind me the importance of the right fit for clothing.  your legs look miles long in those pants.



Thank you Vanana! You are too kind to me!


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> Bergdorfs had the skirt but it was in a 50. It was about 825 w the extra 25 off. They also had the checked black and white coat and i think the double breasted peacoat w the gold coco roman buttons


do you know the size on the coat?  TIA


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry ! I did not check either size I'm afraid. 

Yes i wish there was an extra markdown at Neimans too  it was 40 off for me too. Bergdorf I think can get away w extra since they have a large stock of chanel.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry ! I did not check either size I'm afraid.
> 
> Yes i wish there was an extra markdown at Neimans too  it was 40 off for me too. Bergdorf I think can get away w extra since they have a large stock of chanel.



I think this information is incorrect or the additional discount at BG was given as a mistake, or perhaps as a favor to a good client. NM and BG are the same company. My NM Chanel manager just called the BG Chanel manager because they were willing to do a price match if the info was correct. She was told that Chanel is definitely not included in further discount sales. 40% off is the highest on the current collection. 
That said, we all know there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## gracekelly

My NM has a closet where they keep the pieces from past seasons that did not sell and after a year they do reduce the prices more.


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> My NM has a closet where they keep the pieces from past seasons that did not sell and after a year they do reduce the prices more.


Agreed. My NM and Saks do the same. I was specifically referring to the most recent season. The BG markdown was explained to me via pm as a special event that is sadly over. So rules are broken all the time


----------



## pigleto972001

Interesting and I am glad your NM followed up w BG. They definitely had the extra 25 off signs in their boutique but perhaps it was an accident. The SA who took me there calculated the additional discount. I was hoping someone else could benefit from it


----------



## chaneljewel

Seems the dept stores would just sell the Chanel items now by discounting them if they're eventually going to do it anyway.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Interesting and I am glad your NM followed up w BG. They definitely had the extra 25 off signs in their boutique but perhaps it was an accident. The SA who took me there calculated the additional discount. I was hoping someone else could benefit from it



Hopefully they will go back to the old way of double markdowns. I still ended up with another sweater today, I love it, oh well, couldn't help myself. 
These two pieces just arrived and the prices were not so crazy as far as Chanel goes. 
The first is navy and black lightweight tweed, lined in camellia silk with black and navy enamel buttons. A very close fit with a lovely flare at the wrist. I'm thinking about it, but I don't feel ready to jump into spring just yet. I sized up one size from the black Paris Rome for reference. I think it was 4200, I might be off a few hundred (more, lol). 



This black loose tweed below is boxy, and only lined in the shoulder yoke and sleeve. No buttons or hooks. But it's $3200.00. A nice easy piece. Hard to tell if I liked it on, they did not have my size.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hopefully they will go back to the old way of double markdowns. I still ended up with another sweater today, I love it, oh well, couldn't help myself.
> These two pieces just arrived and the prices were not so crazy as far as Chanel goes.
> The first is navy and black lightweight tweed, lined in camellia silk with black and navy enamel buttons. A very close fit with a lovely flare at the wrist. I'm thinking about it, but I don't feel ready to jump into spring just yet. I sized up one size from the black Paris Rome for reference. I think it was 4200, I might be off a few hundred (more, lol).
> View attachment 3577695
> View attachment 3577696
> 
> This black loose tweed below is boxy, and only lined in the shoulder yoke and sleeve. No buttons or hooks. But it's $3200.00. A nice easy piece. Hard to tell if I liked it on, they did not have my size.
> View attachment 3577697



I saw these at my boutique today too. I didn't try the second one. The first one came in three different fabrics at different price points all $4000-5000 range. The one that I liked was black with white, blue and purple threads running through it. Blue like bleu sapphire and purple like raisin [emoji6]. I tried a 42 but it felt big, I'm almost always a 40.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw these at my boutique today too. I didn't try the second one. The first one came in three different fabrics at different price points all $4000-5000 range. The one that I liked was black with white, blue and purple threads running through it. Blue like bleu sapphire and purple like raisin [emoji6]. I tried a 42 but it felt big, I'm almost always a 40.


That sounds like a beautiful color combo! Were the buttons similar? Do you remember the third fabric? I would really like a lightweight cream color either for spring or pre fall.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> That sounds like a beautiful color combo! Were the buttons similar? Do you remember the third fabric? I would really like a lightweight cream color either for spring or pre fall.



Yes same buttons. The third one was the most complicated. It was a multicolored lightweight tweed. There was also a different cream style with small black pieces in it. It was a less fitted style though and had bracelet sleeves. I didn't find it flattering on me. I need a more fitted shape.


----------



## kpai

The coat from fall 2016 act 1.


----------



## periogirl28

No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312



Looks terrific on you[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

kpai said:


> The coat from fall 2016 act 1.
> 
> View attachment 3578169



This looks so nice on you. I like your boots too


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312



Such a pretty dress. Great decision. Better to buy one piece that you love.


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> Looks terrific on you[emoji173]️[emoji106][emoji173]️


Thank you, sometimes when you put the right piece on, you know it suits!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a pretty dress. Great decision. Better to buy one piece that you love.


Thank you dear! I know this is a piece I can love for a long time.


----------



## kpai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks so nice on you. I like your boots too


Thank you.


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312



Beautiful periogirl, there are some amazing pieces from the ACT1 ,


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Beautiful periogirl, there are some amazing pieces from the ACT1 ,


Thank you! Are there any pieces you are considering, please share?


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! Are there any pieces you are considering, please share?



Have my eyes on these,

Cardigan is my top choice,


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Have my eyes on these,
> 
> Cardigan is my top choice,
> 
> View attachment 3578444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578446


I saw that cardigan, and together with the jacket - both are great pieces. The knits are probably not in my store yet but also easy to wear pieces. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Buttercup118

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told the first cosmopolite jacket costs about 28k. But that they made a version without all the flowers. Instead of the three flower buttons they are going to be the clear lucite buttons and it will be either the cream or black versions. Price about 5100.



I know I am a little behind on responding but thank you for the heads up! $5100 (I'm hoping that's dollars) isn't that bad.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies, I almost bought the green jacket ($5,400) from the Cuba runway collection but changed my mind the last minute because I prefer buttons instead of zipper pull.  The double breasted white blazer is also from the newer season, IMO it runs bigger, priced at $4,700 and also comes in black.  I did not take both as I need to control myself and only focus on pieces on my wish list .


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, I almost bought the green jacket ($5,400) from the Cuba runway collection but changed my mind the last minute because I prefer buttons instead of zipper pull.  The double breasted white blazer is also from the newer season, IMO it runs bigger, priced at $4,700 and also comes in black.  I did not take both as I need to control myself and only focus on pieces on my wish list .



Good decision. Neither of these does you justice.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good decision. Neither of these does you justice.


They're nice pieces, but neither are too special.


----------



## Buttercup118

Genie27 said:


> They're nice pieces, but neither are too special.



Agreed. I wouldn't call these special. They're too practical.


----------



## ailoveresale

Expert opinion needed! I found the matching pencil skirt to the Rome LBJ at an amazing price, and it was in the same size as my a-line skirt. But I definitely cannot zip it up. Seeing as I'm not losing 10lbs of baby weight any time soon, do you think this style can be let out? I really don't want to have to return it [emoji45]


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312



Beautiful!



Baglover121 said:


> Have my eyes on these,
> 
> Cardigan is my top choice,
> 
> View attachment 3578444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578446



I like all the knits - thank you for the pics!



tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, I almost bought the green jacket ($5,400) from the Cuba runway collection but changed my mind the last minute because I prefer buttons instead of zipper pull.  The double breasted white blazer is also from the newer season, IMO it runs bigger, priced at $4,700 and also comes in black.  I did not take both as I need to control myself and only focus on pieces on my wish list .



I actually like the white [emoji12]. But I agree I prefer buttons as well.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks ladies these pieces are nice but too "ordinary".... I may reconsider these pieces when they are marking down . 

ailoveresale. ~ I like the blazer in "black" but it was too big on me so I did not take a mod shot.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good decision. Neither of these does you justice.





Genie27 said:


> They're nice pieces, but neither are too special.





Buttercup118 said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't call these special. They're too practical.





ailoveresale said:


> I actually like the white [emoji12]. But I agree I prefer buttons as well.


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, I almost bought the green jacket ($5,400) from the Cuba runway collection but changed my mind the last minute because I prefer buttons instead of zipper pull.  The double breasted white blazer is also from the newer season, IMO it runs bigger, priced at $4,700 and also comes in black.  I did not take both as I need to control myself and only focus on pieces on my wish list .



I  actually like the white jacket! 

I found the  khaki jacket's colour to be bit too washed out and pale,


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Expert opinion needed! I found the matching pencil skirt to the Rome LBJ at an amazing price, and it was in the same size as my a-line skirt. But I definitely cannot zip it up. Seeing as I'm not losing 10lbs of baby weight any time soon, do you think this style can be let out? I really don't want to have to return it [emoji45]
> 
> View attachment 3578694



Can you take it to Chanel? The tailors are amazing and will do everything they can. Including order extra material if needed. HTH!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Hopefully they will go back to the old way of double markdowns. I still ended up with another sweater today, I love it, oh well, couldn't help myself.
> These two pieces just arrived and the prices were not so crazy as far as Chanel goes.
> The first is navy and black lightweight tweed, lined in camellia silk with black and navy enamel buttons. A very close fit with a lovely flare at the wrist. I'm thinking about it, but I don't feel ready to jump into spring just yet. I sized up one size from the black Paris Rome for reference. I think it was 4200, I might be off a few hundred (more, lol).
> View attachment 3577695
> View attachment 3577696
> 
> This black loose tweed below is boxy, and only lined in the shoulder yoke and sleeve. No buttons or hooks. But it's $3200.00. A nice easy piece. Hard to tell if I liked it on, they did not have my size.
> View attachment 3577697


*dharma, *I tried both jackets last weekend and my SA and I agreed to pass both. Here is the reason. Jacket 1, too much of a very formal office suit jacket. My work is formal but I normally wear knitwear and I feel it's too formal in or out of the office. Hence its use is limited for me. But if you do wear very formal jackets often then it's a well cut jacket. Jacket 2, a bit bland, the tweed is not very special. Boxy cut, no amount of tailoring can make it work with my body shape. But I think it will work as a blazer when it's a bit chilly.
You should definitely try them and see.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312


love this on you! Good choice!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> love this on you! Good choice!



Thank you dear! [emoji173]


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *dharma, *I tried both jackets last weekend and my SA and I agreed to pass both. Here is the reason. Jacket 1, too much of a very formal office suit jacket. My work is formal but I normally wear knitwear and I feel it's too formal in or out of the office. Hence its use is limited for me. But if you do wear very formal jackets often then it's a well cut jacket. Jacket 2, a bit bland, the tweed is not very special. Boxy cut, no amount of tailoring can make it work with my body shape. But I think it will work as a blazer when it's a bit chilly.
> You should definitely try them and see.


 I did try them and agree on both points. The first one looked great but too formal for me. I also thought the fabric was very stiff. When I got home and looked in my closet I realized I have a similar piece from a few years ago that I almost never wear because of the formal blazer style. The second one was ok but not a must have. I'm excited for the non embellished pre fall jacket, so I'm waiting.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> I did try them and agree on both points. The first one looked great but too formal for me. I also thought the fabric was very stiff. When I got home and looked in my closet I realized I have a similar piece from a few years ago that I almost never wear because of the formal blazer style. The second one was ok but not a must have. I'm excited for the *non embellished pre fall jacket*, so I'm waiting.


Me too! I am also waiting for the S/S robot jacket.


----------



## pinklining

does anyone knows if s/s 2017 act 1 will be available in europe soon? i'm flying over next week and hope to get some pieces from act 1


----------



## Baglover121

pinklining said:


> does anyone knows if s/s 2017 act 1 will be available in europe soon? i'm flying over next week and hope to get some pieces from act 1



Yes, there a few bits in,
Do you have something particular in mind? You can call ahead and ask about it


----------



## periogirl28

pinklining said:


> does anyone knows if s/s 2017 act 1 will be available in europe soon? i'm flying over next week and hope to get some pieces from act 1



It launched on Monday with more arriving soon. I just bought a dress yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Can you take it to Chanel? The tailors are amazing and will do everything they can. Including order extra material if needed. HTH!



If you think the Chanel boutique can work some magic then I will try it!
And start watching what I eat...


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> If you think the Chanel boutique can work some magic then I will try it!
> And start watching what I eat...



Just relax. The tailors have seen it all! Although I must say it's not so complimentary for me to have both my H and Chanel (male) SAs leave the room for pinning and later be told we are taking a bigger size and then sizing down "Because she has 'ips!" So alas I am not a hipless French 34.


----------



## pinklining

Baglover121 said:


> Yes, there a few bits in,
> Do you have something particular in mind? You can call ahead and ask about it





periogirl28 said:


> It launched on Monday with more arriving soon. I just bought a dress yesterday. Good luck!



Thank you, Baglover121 & periogirl28 for the heads up! =)


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 said:


> I  actually like the white jacket!
> 
> I found the  khaki jacket's colour to be bit too washed out and pale,


The white blazer is very nice, the one I tried on was one size bigger so the fit accurate ....


Baglover121 said:


> I  actually like the white jacket!
> 
> I found the  khaki jacket's colour to be bit too washed out and pale,


thanks Baglover121 ~ it's hard to pull off the khaki green jacket, the white blazer comes black as well t


----------



## tonkamama

Baglover121 said:


> I  actually like the white jacket!
> 
> I found the  khaki jacket's colour to be bit too washed out and pale,


thanks Baglover121 ~ it's hard to pull off the khaki green jacket, the white blazer comes black as well .


----------



## Buttercup118

Let me just first say that I am so happy to have found a Chanel RTW thread. I have 3 Chanel bags and at one point you realize that you can't just go nude with a bag. Chanel's clothes are majestic and definitely investment pieces. Everyone's photos are stunning and I am so grateful that they are being shared. Thank you, thank you!

Having said that, was anyone else underwhelmed by the pieces in Cruise? I can admire the political take on Cuba but do I really have to fork over that much money to look like I am joining Che in the jungles of South America? 

I'll post my previous jacket purchases soon enough. Not now, because I would have to preface with "Ok just pretend I'm not 8 months pregnant...."


----------



## EmileH

Buttercup118 said:


> Let me just first say that I am so happy to have found a Chanel RTW thread. I have 3 Chanel bags and at one point you realize that you can't just go nude with a bag. Chanel's clothes are majestic and definitely investment pieces. Everyone's photos are stunning and I am so grateful that they are being shared. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Having said that, was anyone else underwhelmed by the pieces in Cruise? I can admire the political take on Cuba but do I really have to fork over that much money to look like I am joining Che in the jungles of South America?
> 
> I'll post my previous jacket purchases soon enough. Not now, because I would have to preface with "Ok just pretend I'm not 8 months pregnant...."



Welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy. I was completely underwhelmed with cruise and overwhelmed with the prices. There seem to be seasons when I like a lot and others that I feel I can sit out completely. I wasn't wowed by anything in fall either but I loved the Paris Rome collection.


----------



## ailoveresale

Buttercup118 said:


> Let me just first say that I am so happy to have found a Chanel RTW thread. I have 3 Chanel bags and at one point you realize that you can't just go nude with a bag. Chanel's clothes are majestic and definitely investment pieces. Everyone's photos are stunning and I am so grateful that they are being shared. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Having said that, was anyone else underwhelmed by the pieces in Cruise? I can admire the political take on Cuba but do I really have to fork over that much money to look like I am joining Che in the jungles of South America?
> 
> I'll post my previous jacket purchases soon enough. Not now, because I would have to preface with "Ok just pretend I'm not 8 months pregnant...."



Welcome and congratulations!
Yes we've discussed how disappointed we've been in cruise. But spring/summer looks promising!


----------



## ailoveresale

Buttercup118 said:


> Let me just first say that I am so happy to have found a Chanel RTW thread. I have 3 Chanel bags and at one point you realize that you can't just go nude with a bag. Chanel's clothes are majestic and definitely investment pieces. Everyone's photos are stunning and I am so grateful that they are being shared. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Having said that, was anyone else underwhelmed by the pieces in Cruise? I can admire the political take on Cuba but do I really have to fork over that much money to look like I am joining Che in the jungles of South America?
> 
> I'll post my previous jacket purchases soon enough. Not now, because I would have to preface with "Ok just pretend I'm not 8 months pregnant...."



Welcome and congratulations!
Yes we've discussed how disappointed we've been in cruise. But spring/summer looks promising!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Just relax. The tailors have seen it all! Although I must say it's not so complimentary for me to have both my H and Chanel (male) SAs leave the room for pinning and later be told we are taking a bigger size and then sizing down "Because she has 'ips!" So alas I am not a hipless French 34.


LOL I definitely have 'ips!


----------



## ailoveresale

I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!

First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.




Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:




What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:







I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:







Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:




Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...


----------



## ailoveresale

duplicate!


----------



## bubbly

ailoveresale said:


> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



I tried this dress a few weeks ago. I like the material and the shape of the dress but I didn't like the placement of the pockets, especially since I'm "top-heavy". My SA said she had a few customers who said the same thing.


----------



## ailoveresale

bubbly said:


> I tried this dress a few weeks ago. I like the material and the shape of the dress but I didn't like the placement of the pockets, especially since I'm "top-heavy". My SA said she had a few customers who said the same thing.



Thanks for the input! I was also wondering about the pocket placement. They really do highlight the boobs...


----------



## ari

bubbly said:


> I tried this dress a few weeks ago. I like the material and the shape of the dress but I didn't like the placement of the pockets, especially since I'm "top-heavy". My SA said she had a few customers who said the same thing.



What is the material?


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



ailoveresale, I love the Paris Rome skirt the best! The white jacket- I dislike the shoulders, the sleeves, the small distance between the buttons, it's like bad imitation of double breasted style. No craftsmanship at all in this jacket [emoji51]
The dress and the cardigan are nice, but nothing to write home about[emoji5] I'm certain they'll appear at the sale next season.
I can't believe how they put the buttons at the sleeves, so lazy ...


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, I almost bought the green jacket ($5,400) from the Cuba runway collection but changed my mind the last minute because I prefer buttons instead of zipper pull.  The double breasted white blazer is also from the newer season, IMO it runs bigger, priced at $4,700 and also comes in black.  I did not take both as I need to control myself and only focus on pieces on my wish list .



I think you made the right decision!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Have my eyes on these,
> 
> Cardigan is my top choice,
> 
> View attachment 3578444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578446



Cardigan is always nice! The second jacket looks interesting.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> No luck at the sales but chose this dress from S/S Act 1. It is navy, white and multi colour Tweed in a cut which suits me well. Best of all, 2 side pockets! My SA is very particular so he arranged for minor alterations to be done. Thank you for letting me share, so much for Ban Island!
> 
> View attachment 3578312



Congrats Periodgirl! The cut is really nice!


----------



## periogirl28

bubbly said:


> I tried this dress a few weeks ago. I like the material and the shape of the dress but I didn't like the placement of the pockets, especially since I'm "top-heavy". My SA said she had a few customers who said the same thing.



I like the cardigan on you. You are right, the pocket placement on the dress is odd but I am waiting for a Khaki 34 to come in. I have had to pass on some other jackets because the pockets were placed just below my bustline - even weirder.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Congrats Periodgirl! The cut is really nice!



Thank you so much ari! Rather a boring choice. My SA says Act 1 is more basic and commercial. I laugh bec he always says it like it is.


----------



## Baglover121

Buttercup118 said:


> Let me just first say that I am so happy to have found a Chanel RTW thread. I have 3 Chanel bags and at one point you realize that you can't just go nude with a bag. Chanel's clothes are majestic and definitely investment pieces. Everyone's photos are stunning and I am so grateful that they are being shared. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Having said that, was anyone else underwhelmed by the pieces in Cruise? I can admire the political take on Cuba but do I really have to fork over that much money to look like I am joining Che in the jungles of South America?
> 
> I'll post my previous jacket purchases soon enough. Not now, because I would have to preface with "Ok just pretend I'm not 8 months pregnant...."



Welcome buttercup! 
You can have enough Chanel bags, but never enough Chanel RTW! It's ADDICTIVE!  
Chanel produces 6 collections per year Naturally not everyone agrees with every single one of them, I do think the less advertised Cuba pieces are quite lovely,

Please show us your purchases,


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much ari! Rather a boring choice. My SA says Act 1 is more basic and commercial. I laugh bec he always says it like it is.



Is this act 1? It will be in the boutiques next week in Germany, also on the site.
It is nice choice you can wear it everywhere and it will look appropriate!


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



I tried this cardigan too, comes in pink and in khaki as well, almost bought the khaki! 
I  think it's very versatile 

like the dress on you too, 
The colour is fab on you and it can work for day and night, 

I think most importantly is how they will fit your lifestyle. if simple understated everyday pieces are more your thing , like this dress and cardigan, then it's wiser  to invest in them instead of buying a "wow" piece that you won't be able to enjoy that often and just sit in your closet.


----------



## bubbly

ari said:


> What is the material?



I don't know the exact name. I think it's knit but it is a heavy knit. Flattering enough not to show every single little bump on the silhouette.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Is this act 1? It will be in the boutiques next week in Germany, also on the site.
> It is nice choice you can wear it everywhere and it will look appropriate!



My tweed dress, yes that's Act 1. Thank you, please share what you choose. ❤


----------



## ari

bubbly said:


> I don't know the exact name. I think it's knit but it is a heavy knit. Flattering enough not to show every single little bump on the silhouette.



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



ailoveresale... CONGRATULATIONS on that beautiful Paris Rome skirt! We are skirt twins! I bought the last piece as well. 

I saw the dress and cardigan in my local store.  The dress looks like an easy piece which the RTW specialist advised could be dressed up or down for work.  Personally I prefer something with a defined waist or loose like a tent. The narrow cut, which is neither fitted nor roomy, makes me uncomfortable. I need to know if a dress is going to be clinging on to my body or giving me lots of room to move or to devour a buffet.  That said, the khaki looks elegant and very good on you.  It's not an easy colour.  The cardigan was sold out in black in my store.  The fabric was firm and heavy but not suffocating.  Looks like a cardigan that's easy to throw on and has mileage.  Look forward to your final choice.


----------



## baghag21

Saw part of the SS Act 1 collection, which was launched today.  Generally, the collection is more casual and heavily influenced by streetwear.  The jackets and tweeds were simple and quite plain.  The silk bomber with the black & white hip and cuff bands was an ill-fit on me and not at all Chanel-justified.  There were some very pretty cashmere knits and cardigans.

I was interested in 2 jackets and a dress.  One was a loose fit long jacket or lightweight coat which was in a navy denim-like tweed with striped cuffs and collar.  The other is a shorter navy jacket with the same stripes collar and embellished with pearls, which has yet to arrive.  The dress was a waisted lightweight almost gauze-like black dress with a V-beck and narrow frilled straps, which was very feminine and pretty.

Prices seem a lot friendlier after the fairly astronomical numbers of the Cuba collection.

Was advised that Act 2 is generally less attractive with the velour straps.  The best pieces may be the black and white opening suits.  The fit of these jackets will be similar to the popular Seoul Cruise 2016 black jacket which was also available in pink and khaki.

A side note...the priciest collection to-date will be upcoming the Ritz collection.  The prices will commensurate with the exquisite almost couture-like workmanship.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the Paris Rome skirt. Looks wonderful on you

I liked the green jacket from cruise but it prob will make sale. The white act one I thought was pretty on hanger but it's shapeless on which is a shame. I think the knit dress and cardi were flattering on. I can't wait to see the runway SS  even the Velcro. Should be interesting. Def can't wait for the cosmopolite collection though I'll have to admire from afar. The prices are just too high !


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> ailoveresale, I love the Paris Rome skirt the best! The white jacket- I dislike the shoulders, the sleeves, the small distance between the buttons, it's like bad imitation of double breasted style. No craftsmanship at all in this jacket [emoji51]
> The dress and the cardigan are nice, but nothing to write home about[emoji5] I'm certain they'll appear at the sale next season.
> I can't believe how they put the buttons at the sleeves, so lazy ...



Glad you agree - it just seemed a little sloppy to me. Not worth the price point. And the buttons rubbing against me - I don't know why they did it!
Interesting to hear your thoughts on the dress and cardigan - I was wondering the same thing, if I should wait for the sale. My SA said the dress has been popular and the cardigan is already sold out at Rodeo so it made me wonder if it will last in my size... [emoji848]
The material is a cotton blend - it falls very nicely and has good structure.



periogirl28 said:


> I like the cardigan on you. You are right, the pocket placement on the dress is odd but I am waiting for a Khaki 34 to come in. I have had to pass on some other jackets because the pockets were placed just below my bustline - even weirder.



Thank you! Would love to see it on you when it comes in [emoji846]



Baglover121 said:


> I tried this cardigan too, comes in pink and in khaki as well, almost bought the khaki!
> I  think it's very versatile
> 
> like the dress on you too,
> The colour is fab on you and it can work for day and night,
> 
> I think most importantly is how they will fit your lifestyle. if simple understated everyday pieces are more your thing , like this dress and cardigan, then it's wiser  to invest in them instead of buying a "wow" piece that you won't be able to enjoy that often and just sit in your closet.



Yes I ended up ordering the ecru - I think the navy was more subtle, I'm excited to see what it looks like in a lighter color!
I'm also debating on the dress whether to go with beige or black. My style is very simple and I prefer investment pieces over statement pieces. I just have so many black dresses, I thought the beige was a nice alternative. 
Thank you for the input!


----------



## ailoveresale

baghag21 said:


> ailoveresale... CONGRATULATIONS on that beautiful Paris Rome skirt! We are skirt twins! I bought the last piece as well.
> 
> I saw the dress and cardigan in my local store.  The dress looks like an easy piece which the RTW specialist advised could be dressed up or down for work.  Personally I prefer something with a defined waist or loose like a tent. The narrow cut, which is neither fitted nor roomy, makes me uncomfortable. I need to know if a dress is going to be clinging on to my body or giving me lots of room to move or to devour a buffet.  That said, the khaki looks elegant and very good on you.  It's not an easy colour.  The cardigan was sold out in black in my store.  The fabric was firm and heavy but not suffocating.  Looks like a cardigan that's easy to throw on and has mileage.  Look forward to your final choice.



Thank you!
lol it's also good to be comfortable at a buffet [emoji5]. I was thinking this would translate well for work and evening. I also thought the cardigan was versatile. I will post pics when the ecru arrives!



baghag21 said:


> Saw part of the SS Act 1 collection, which was launched today.  Generally, the collection is more casual and heavily influenced by streetwear.  The jackets and tweeds were simple and quite plain.  The silk bomber with the black & white hip and cuff bands was an ill-fit on me and not at all Chanel-justified.  There were some very pretty cashmere knits and cardigans.
> 
> I was interested in 2 jackets and a dress.  One was a loose fit long jacket or lightweight coat which was in a navy denim-like tweed with striped cuffs and collar.  The other is a shorter navy jacket with the same stripes collar and embellished with pearls, which has yet to arrive.  The dress was a waisted lightweight almost gauze-like black dress with a V-beck and narrow frilled straps, which was very feminine and pretty.
> 
> Prices seem a lot friendlier after the fairly astronomical numbers of the Cuba collection.
> 
> Was advised that Act 2 is generally less attractive with the velour straps.  The best pieces may be the black and white opening suits.  The fit of these jackets will be similar to the popular Seoul Cruise 2016 black jacket which was also available in pink and khaki.
> 
> A side note...the priciest collection to-date will be upcoming the Ritz collection.  The prices will commensurate with the exquisite almost couture-like workmanship.



I saw the navy jacket with stripes as well. It was so interesting as it had the removable front panel to wear it two ways. It just isn't my style, but I bet it will be fabulous on someone else!



pigleto972001 said:


> Love the Paris Rome skirt. Looks wonderful on you
> 
> I liked the green jacket from cruise but it prob will make sale. The white act one I thought was pretty on hanger but it's shapeless on which is a shame. I think the knit dress and cardi were flattering on. I can't wait to see the runway SS  even the Velcro. Should be interesting. Def can't wait for the cosmopolite collection though I'll have to admire from afar. The prices are just too high !



Thank you! Glad everyone agrees on the green and white jackets. Money saved!


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Glad you agree - it just seemed a little sloppy to me. Not worth the price point. And the buttons rubbing against me - I don't know why they did it!
> Interesting to hear your thoughts on the dress and cardigan - I was wondering the same thing, if I should wait for the sale. My SA said the dress has been popular and the cardigan is already sold out at Rodeo so it made me wonder if it will last in my size... [emoji848]
> The material is a cotton blend - it falls very nicely and has good structure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Would love to see it on you when it comes in [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I ended up ordering the ecru - I think the navy was more subtle, I'm excited to see what it looks like in a lighter color!
> I'm also debating on the dress whether to go with beige or black. My style is very simple and I prefer investment pieces over statement pieces. I just have so many black dresses, I thought the beige was a nice alternative.
> Thank you for the input!






This is me in the 36 which I tried on in November. My SA thinks 34 will fit better so we are waiting for it.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



I have the dress, considered the khaki (which is popular) and the beige, and picked the latter for versatility. I actually prefer it without the belt as I find it more dressy that way and I size up for a less clingy look for work. Love the button too. The best part for me is the cotton blend material which means it is very easy for my climate.


----------



## smileygirl

I tried these on instore yesterday.  Waiting for my size!


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> I saw the navy jacket with stripes as well. It was so interesting as it had the removable front panel to wear it two ways. It just isn't my style, but I bet it will be fabulous on someone else!
> 
> !



For those interested, here is a pic of the navy jacket ailoversale and I were chatting about.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3580192
> 
> 
> This is me in the 36 which I tried on in November. My SA thinks 34 will fit better so we are waiting for it.



Ooh I love that color! I agree I think it will look better a size smaller...


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> I have the dress, considered the khaki (which is popular) and the beige, and picked the latter for versatility. I actually prefer it without the belt as I find it more dressy that way and I size up for a less clingy look for work. Love the button too. The best part for me is the cotton blend material which means it is very easy for my climate.
> 
> View attachment 3580219
> View attachment 3580227
> View attachment 3580228



Wow, looks great on you! [emoji1360][emoji6]



smileygirl said:


> I tried these on instore yesterday.  Waiting for my size!



Beautiful dresses!


----------



## gracekelly

I am steeling myself for rotten eggs to be thrown in my direction...here it is...I just don't think that most of the Chanel dresses are that special.  Of course they are nice, but to me they are just not worth the price tag and some of them are not even that flattering.  .  For 2K or less you can get a super nice dress and I would rather do that and take the extra $$ and put it towards a fab  jacket.  I am not really from the "it must match" school either.  I think it takes more imagination to find some that compliments the other pieces.  I think that my opinion re the dress holds for pants and skirts as well.  I do have Chanel pants and skirts, but I find that I will wear them with other things that are not Chanel.  One of my most favorite combos is a pair of black wool crepe Chanel pants and an Armani tuxedo jacket.


----------



## lasttotheparty

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



I like your Paris to Rome skirt the best. Everything else pales in comparison. 
Congrats on scoring the last piece! [emoji173]


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> For those interested, here is a pic of the navy jacket ailoversale and I were chatting about.
> 
> View attachment 3580795



I tried this as well. I liked it but didn't love it. The striped part is a tee shirt like material. I had mixed feelings about that. It is $4350. I know that is inexpensive by Chanel standards but I wasn't sure that price and quality were in line. It's something that I might buy on sale but I wouldn't be heart broken if it wasn't available. 

I don't mind paying $5000-8000 or even a bit more for a jacket that I am mad about, but it has to combine phenomenal design, fabric, and cut and it has to make my heart sing. So I'm waiting to see what else comes along this season. 

I have purchased a few Chanel dresses, tops and skirts. I haven't seen anything that can rival them in quality. Of course you have to be selective and not go overboard, but even one piece totally elevates an outfit.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> I think you made the right decision!


Thank you ari, I know I can always count on you and rest of the ladies here for great fashion advise


----------



## ailoveresale

lasttotheparty said:


> I like your Paris to Rome skirt the best. Everything else pales in comparison.
> Congrats on scoring the last piece! [emoji173]



Thank you! So glad the only one I actually purchased is getting the most approval. [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I am steeling myself for rotten eggs to be thrown in my direction...here it is...I just don't think that most of the Chanel dresses are that special.  Of course they are nice, but to me they are just not worth the price tag and some of them are not even that flattering.  .  For 2K or less you can get a super nice dress and I would rather do that and take the extra $$ and put it towards a fab  jacket.  I am not really from the "it must match" school either.  I think it takes more imagination to find some that compliments the other pieces.  I think that my opinion re the dress holds for pants and skirts as well.  I do have Chanel pants and skirts, but I find that I will wear them with other things that are not Chanel.  One of my most favorite combos is a pair of black wool crepe Chanel pants and an Armani tuxedo jacket.



As usual, gracekelly, you are a voice of reason. I have only bought two dresses from the sales in the past year because they were must have pieces and they were less than 2K. The rest I've bought on TRR or the Bay for less than $500 because I don't feel like spending so much on a dress unless it's really special. Your comment has made me decide to pass on the dress. Although the fabric and pockets are lovely, I could probably find something similar from another brand at a lower price point. Or wait for the sales and if it's not there, then it's not meant to be. Thank you for your input!


----------



## pigleto972001

I agree ! A lot of their dresses are quite pricy. The act 1 dress I tried was lovely but 4400!! It was too pricey for me  I'd prefer to spend that kind of money on a jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> I tried these on instore yesterday.  Waiting for my size!



I like the white dress with the structured tweed and nipped waist, very cute on you!
It's something I would definitely consider. Fresh!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I went into the store today to try some pieces, thought I would share pics/thoughts!
> 
> First up is the khaki cruise jacket.  Like others, I was not in love with it, even though I love green.  Will take my chances by waiting for the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is a piece I am seriously debating getting - it comes in black which was in the pic above, but I also liked this beige.  Although now looking at this picture I'm not as sure about it.  I don't have the detachable belt on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I really fell in love with is this cardigan.  Only thing is, most of my cardigans are dark colors.  So I ended up finding the same one in ecru through the boutique and ordered it, but still love the navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the white jacket and thought the wide sleeves and the buttons on the inside were too overwhelming.  But it's still a cute piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the item I actually went to pick up, my sale find - I saw how beautiful this skirt was on many of you ladies and decided I had to have one for myself.  Got the last one in my size in the country:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interested in hearing opinions on the dress and the cardigan...



Of course +1 for the Rome skirt. Congrats for the lucky find. I also like the color of the dress but I'm out of love with straight cut dresses.


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> I tried these on instore yesterday.  Waiting for my size!



Love the white dress! I think it comes in other colours too,


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> As usual, gracekelly, you are a voice of reason. I have only bought two dresses from the sales in the past year because they were must have pieces and they were less than 2K. The rest I've bought on TRR or the Bay for less than $500 because I don't feel like spending so much on a dress unless it's really special. Your comment has made me decide to pass on the dress. Although the fabric and pockets are lovely, I could probably find something similar from another brand at a lower price point. Or wait for the sales and if it's not there, then it's not meant to be. Thank you for your input!





pigleto972001 said:


> I agree ! A lot of their dresses are quite pricy. The act 1 dress I tried was lovely but 4400!! It was too pricey for me  I'd prefer to spend that kind of money on a jacket



I think it depends on the dress. I try to evaluate each piece on its own merit and even to think "if it didn't have a Chanel label on it do I think it would be worth this price?" I bought the Paris Rome long sleeved sheath dress for full price at $5500 without batting an eyelash. And it was worth it. The construction fabric style and cut were perfect and I have already worn it a lot. I know I'll wear it for years to come. For the grey sweater dress from the same collection priced at $3600 I decided that was too much to pay and I waited for the sale. It's a very well constructed basic and something that I felt was worth $2000.. I'm definitely a fan of mixing high and low but sometimes having a Chanel outfit head to toe is really nice too.  I just try to keep my wits about me and evaluate things critically.


----------



## pigleto972001

Is very good advice. Sometimes I get caught up in the label ! Evaluating each piece is a good idea. I have a few dresses and each really spoke to me. Have to say my fave is the fair isle cashmere from Paris Rome.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Is very good advice. Sometimes I get caught up in the label ! Evaluating each piece is a good idea. I have a few dresses and each really spoke to me. Have to say my fave is the fair isle cashmere from Paris Rome.
> View attachment 3581218



This is stunning. Do you know how much it cost? Did it make it to the sale?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is stunning. Do you know how much it cost? Did it make it to the sale?



It made it to the sale - I tried it on but it was too long on me. Don't remember how much it was...


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course +1 for the Rome skirt. Congrats for the lucky find. I also like the color of the dress but I'm out of love with straight cut dresses.



Thank you! I think I'm going to wait on the sales for the dress and take my chances.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I went a bit crazy with sales season this year!
1.  The pink coat dress looks great with dark leggings and a turtleneck.  I had to take off the white leather collar because it gets dirty so easily and it's hard to clean.  This piece ran very large; I normally wear a 38, but this is a 34.
2.  This ecru tweed jacket is a bit too big and needs alteration.  It looks best zipped as a mini dress with suede leggings and boots.
3.  This dress is my favorite find.  The details are spectacular, and the fit is very flattering.  This is a power dress I plan to wear when I have to speak to large numbers of people.  I like it with navy wool tights and booties.
4.  This navy cashmere set is slightly disappointing in the quality of the cashmere, but I like the look.  Very practical and comfortable for work.
5.  Lastly, this little lame jacket came with a matching scarf.  I wouldn't have normally picked this off the rack, but the billowy sleeves are cool and the fit is flattering.  I plan to wear it with jeans for dinners out.  This piece ran small.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I went a bit crazy with sales season this year!
> 1.  The pink coat dress looks great with dark leggings and a turtleneck.  I had to take off the white leather collar because it gets dirty so easily and it's hard to clean.  This piece ran very large; I normally wear a 38, but this is a 34.
> 2.  This ecru tweed jacket is a bit too big and needs alteration.  It looks best zipped as a mini dress with suede leggings and boots.
> 3.  This dress is my favorite find.  The details are spectacular, and the fit is very flattering.  This is a power dress I plan to wear when I have to speak to large numbers of people.  I like it with navy wool tights and booties.
> 4.  This navy cashmere set is slightly disappointing in the quality of the cashmere, but I like the look.  Very practical and comfortable for work.
> 5.  Lastly, this little lame jacket came with a matching scarf.  I wouldn't have normally picked this off the rack, but the billowy sleeves are cool and the fit is flattering.  I plan to wear it with jeans for dinners out.  This piece ran small.



Very good choices. I hoped for the pink dress in    the same size but it was gone before sales[emoji22]. It is a special piece but looked a bit short as a dress so I waited. Loved the tweed and buttons.
Never saw your power dress, I'm sure it's perfect please post some modeling pics if you have time.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I went a bit crazy with sales season this year!
> 1.  The pink coat dress looks great with dark leggings and a turtleneck.  I had to take off the white leather collar because it gets dirty so easily and it's hard to clean.  This piece ran very large; I normally wear a 38, but this is a 34.
> 2.  This ecru tweed jacket is a bit too big and needs alteration.  It looks best zipped as a mini dress with suede leggings and boots.
> 3.  This dress is my favorite find.  The details are spectacular, and the fit is very flattering.  This is a power dress I plan to wear when I have to speak to large numbers of people.  I like it with navy wool tights and booties.
> 4.  This navy cashmere set is slightly disappointing in the quality of the cashmere, but I like the look.  Very practical and comfortable for work.
> 5.  Lastly, this little lame jacket came with a matching scarf.  I wouldn't have normally picked this off the rack, but the billowy sleeves are cool and the fit is flattering.  I plan to wear it with jeans for dinners out.  This piece ran small.



Beautiful pieces. Congratulations


----------



## Baglover121

Karenaellen said:


> I went a bit crazy with sales season this year!
> 1.  The pink coat dress looks great with dark leggings and a turtleneck.  I had to take off the white leather collar because it gets dirty so easily and it's hard to clean.  This piece ran very large; I normally wear a 38, but this is a 34.
> 2.  This ecru tweed jacket is a bit too big and needs alteration.  It looks best zipped as a mini dress with suede leggings and boots.
> 3.  This dress is my favorite find.  The details are spectacular, and the fit is very flattering.  This is a power dress I plan to wear when I have to speak to large numbers of people.  I like it with navy wool tights and booties.
> 4.  This navy cashmere set is slightly disappointing in the quality of the cashmere, but I like the look.  Very practical and comfortable for work.
> 5.  Lastly, this little lame jacket came with a matching scarf.  I wouldn't have normally picked this off the rack, but the billowy sleeves are cool and the fit is flattering.  I plan to wear it with jeans for dinners out.  This piece ran small.



Wow!! Those are some amazing pieces, congrats


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is stunning. Do you know how much it cost? Did it make it to the sale?






It did ! It was about 2200 regular price. I think my SA still has one in a 40. I took a 38 bc it was a bit shorter and more fitted. It's so soft !!! I love it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful pieces. Congratulations



Thanks!  I'm now on Ban Island for the remainder of 2017!  Fortunately, I don't care to invest greatly in summer wear, and the Cruise collection is not appealing to me.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3581557
> 
> 
> It did ! It was about 2200 regular price. I think my SA still has one in a 40. I took a 38 bc it was a bit shorter and more fitted. It's so soft !!! I love it.



I think Putin is wearing that exact navy Chanel coat in the background behind the lovely dress!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I think Putin is wearing that exact navy Chanel coat in the background behind the lovely dress!


haha!  He would probably also tell you that Chanel was really Russian.

Very nice sale finds!  Good for  you!  At least you will be extremely fashionable on Ban Island


----------



## pigleto972001

Hahahaha. Yes I felt like that when I tried it on. It was not cute on me


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I went a bit crazy with sales season this year!
> 1.  The pink coat dress looks great with dark leggings and a turtleneck.  I had to take off the white leather collar because it gets dirty so easily and it's hard to clean.  This piece ran very large; I normally wear a 38, but this is a 34.
> 2.  This ecru tweed jacket is a bit too big and needs alteration.  It looks best zipped as a mini dress with suede leggings and boots.
> 3.  This dress is my favorite find.  The details are spectacular, and the fit is very flattering.  This is a power dress I plan to wear when I have to speak to large numbers of people.  I like it with navy wool tights and booties.
> 4.  This navy cashmere set is slightly disappointing in the quality of the cashmere, but I like the look.  Very practical and comfortable for work.
> 5.  Lastly, this little lame jacket came with a matching scarf.  I wouldn't have normally picked this off the rack, but the billowy sleeves are cool and the fit is flattering.  I plan to wear it with jeans for dinners out.  This piece ran small.



Congrats Karenaellen! Love all of your choices!  The pink dress - coat was on my sale list, but it was sold out. You were lucky to find these beautiful things!


----------



## ari

Just for fun, a Brassiere dress, picture from Asians and H.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3581557
> 
> 
> It did ! It was about 2200 regular price. I think my SA still has one in a 40. I took a 38 bc it was a bit shorter and more fitted. It's so soft !!! I love it.



Congrats [emoji323] pigleto! It is a lovely dress!


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> For those interested, here is a pic of the navy jacket ailoversale and I were chatting about.
> 
> View attachment 3580795



Is it more of a cardigan?


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> I tried these on instore yesterday.  Waiting for my size!



I like the pink dress!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> I have the dress, considered the khaki (which is popular) and the beige, and picked the latter for versatility. I actually prefer it without the belt as I find it more dressy that way and I size up for a less clingy look for work. Love the button too. The best part for me is the cotton blend material which means it is very easy for my climate.
> 
> View attachment 3580219
> View attachment 3580227
> View attachment 3580228



ms piggy, congrats [emoji324] I think it looks very nice on you, without the belt.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3580192
> 
> 
> This is me in the 36 which I tried on in November. My SA thinks 34 will fit better so we are waiting for it.



Periodgirl, yes It looks big on you!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3582209
> 
> Just for fun, a Brassiere dress, picture from Asians and H.



Sigh. I wish I could have bought the entire brasserie collection.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> View attachment 3582209
> 
> Just for fun, a Brassiere dress, picture from Asians and H.


I love this outfit. Would love to see a mod pic if anyone owns the dress.


----------



## karolinec1

shoppermomof4 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good SA at BG for Chanel clothing ?  Specially jackets[emoji173].
> Thank you!


I've worked with Trayvion Brady for the last couple of years.  He's been fantastic to deal with!!  He moved down to the accessories department last Summer, but he's still my go-to for Chanel RTW.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> Is it more of a cardigan?



ari... It was a spring coat which was in a lightweight navy tweed and silk lining.  It could be worn as a cardigan.  I think it's an easy, smart casual piece which can be easily thrown over a slim-fitting or narrow cut dress, shorts and pants.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3582209
> 
> Just for fun, a Brassiere dress, picture from Asians and H.



Perfect [emoji102] [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sigh. I wish I could have bought the entire brasserie collection.



You need to become friends with Mouna Ayoub who is known for her couture collection. She purchases the entire Chanel.  collection every season.   She has pieces she has only worn once and many never worn at all.


----------



## Alex143

What collection/look is this from?


----------



## EmileH

Alex143 said:


> View attachment 3583086
> 
> 
> What collection/look is this from?



Paris Rome


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> You need to become friends with Mouna Ayoub who is known for her couture collection. She purchases the entire Chanel.  collection every season.   She has pieces she has only worn once and many never worn at all.



I guess less is more.. sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Pourquoipas

-12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> -12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583137



Yikes! Stay warm.


----------



## Buttercup118

Alex143 said:


> View attachment 3583086
> 
> 
> What collection/look is this from?


The one directly behind it, btw, is gorgeous. I just got it.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I guess less is more.. sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583136



Oh gosh I remember her, she was quite famous back in the early 2000s , she got a major divorce settlement , think at one time she was Chanel biggest haute couture buyer ,


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> -12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583137



Love it! 
Can't believe it's -12 where you live,


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> -12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583137


Great look PQP, I love parka with an elegant suit! Here is also very cold, but with a lot of snow, so I'm envious of the elegant footwear!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great look PQP, I love parka with an elegant suit! Here is also very cold, but with a lot of snow, so I'm envious of the elegant footwear!



No snow here only freezing cold and sun. Best winter weather ever! I threw the booties in the trunk of my [emoji593].  [emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## Alex143

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Paris Rome



Thank you! Do you happen to know how much it retails for?


----------



## Alex143

Pourquoipas said:


> -12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583137



You look amazing!


----------



## Alex143

Hi ladies,
I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## MSO13

Alex143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
> Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.



Congratulations on your weight loss! I too have been working on losing weight for several years making slow but steady progress from a 16/14 to an 8 most days 

I guess my question would be, do you want to make the investment in Chanel in a size you don't plan on staying?  I have bought several jackets because my size is pretty consistent in the shoulders/chest from size 4-12 but I haven't bought pants or dresses because I'm likely to size down another size or two.  

Just something to consider, for me I've done Rent the Runway for special occasion wear in sizes I don't want to own long term. Hope this helps and again, congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Alex143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
> Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.



Congrats on your massive weight loss. There is no better motivation than an expensive chanel suit to fit in for further loss, keep the good job going! 
I can't help you on an SA from where I am but I would aim for an outfit in a size you want to achieve and keep and use a lot in the future.
It's a pity to sell off at a loss the beautiful clothes once you achieved your goal. If you're one or two sizes above your goal and you have another month or two to loose it will be easy to keep your eating habits under control.[emoji136]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I guess less is more.. sorry couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583136


haha!  Which designer plastic surgeon did her couture enhancements?  I guess it would be difficult to wear those once and then store away


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> No snow here only freezing cold and sun. Best winter weather ever! I threw the booties in the trunk of my [emoji593].  [emoji300]️[emoji300]️


We were drowning here yesterday in the rain and what we thought was cold, would be subtropical for  you.  I recall temps like this when I lived in the midwest for  few years.  Burrrh!  Stay warm!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> We were drowning here yesterday in the rain and what we thought was cold, would be subtropical for  you.  I recall temps like this when I lived in the midwest for  few years.  Burrrh!  Stay warm!



Actually a dry -10 is nicer than a wet dark winter day, at least my tweeds won't look ridiculous


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually a dry -10 is nicer than a wet dark winter day, at least my tweeds won't look ridiculous


I have always thought that 95% of Chanel was meant for a fairly cold climate and that is what makes choices difficult for where I live.  Wearing tweed is  difficult here and very few days call for it so mostly relegated to evenings.  Enjoy your weather and tweeds!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I have always thought that 95% of Chanel was meant for a fairly cold climate and that is what makes choices difficult for where I live.  Wearing tweed is is difficult here and very few days call for it so mostly relegated to evenings.  Enjoy your weather and tweeds!



It should have one advantage to live in Central Europe I guess. I think I would rather change for T-shirt country any time, but maybe it's idle to nurture this whish[emoji38]


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw this article about Jackie Kennedy's pink chanel suit and how they recreated it for the movie w Natalie Portman. The original is kept sealed in the National Archives and cannot be seen by public eyes until 2103. 

https://www.google.com/amp/www.whow...mes-madeline-fontaine-interview?client=safari


----------



## ailoveresale

Alex143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
> Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.



Congratulations on your weight loss! For a wedding in SoCal I would stick with either the cruise or spring/summer collections. I saw a few tweed dresses that would be amazing at a wedding. I will PM you with SA recommendations [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this article about Jackie Kennedy's pink chanel suit and how they recreated it for the movie w Natalie Portman. The original is kept sealed in the National Archives and cannot be seen by public eyes until 2103.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.whow...mes-madeline-fontaine-interview?client=safari


The suit was not actually made by Chanel. Jackie used a company in NYC to replicate many Paris designs.  Chanel supplied the pattern, fabric and buttons so they could fabricate it.  Jackie was clever and found a way to end around the mandate give to her, early on, to buy American.  I posted this on the Melania ***** thread.
https://www.buzzfeed.com/briangalin...onic-pink-suit?utm_term=.xh0Z8xZ7L#.yfekpjklz


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> It should have one advantage to live in Central Europe I guess. I think I would rather change for T-shirt country any time, but maybe it's idle to nurture this whish[emoji38]



Imagine how much money we can safe if we don't live in 4 seasons weather countries! And wardrobe space!


----------



## ari

Alex143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
> Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.



Hi Alex, I know a lady that is size 50 Chanel and she is dress head to toe in Chanel, so I'm certain that they have these sizes. Her SA is in Europe though and it will be difficult to buy from her as you need to try it. Last time I saw her with the black Paris Rome long jacket and a black/white coat. Congrats on your weight loss!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Alex143 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm not sure if it's okay to post here but i figured you guys know the brand pretty well and all have excellent taste. I am looking for something to wear to a wedding. I'm having a hard time because I am plus size. I've lost ALOT of weight and am now a size 16 (still have a ways to go). Which I think is a size 48/50 in Chanel. Do you ladies know of a good SA that can help me find items in my size? Or have any collection recommendations for what to wear? I'm located in Los Angeles.
> Thanks and sorry if I posted in the wrong section.



Congratulations on your weight loss!!! Neiman Marcus actually stock size 50. I saw the most popular black jacket (I think the ladies here wld know for sure, I guess it's the Rome collection?) in size 50 hanging at my local Neiman Marcus. But you don't need to call the sales here, just your own sales at Neiman and they will find the size for you. Good luck!!! You might also score some really really nice sales items too.  bergdorf (which is the same company as Neiman) had some size 50 left at the back. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Baglover121

The gorgeous Anna mouglalis wearing Chanel cosmopolite jacket


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> The gorgeous Anna mouglalis wearing Chanel cosmopolite jacket
> View attachment 3584911
> View attachment 3584912



Lovely but she looks a bit cold.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> The gorgeous Anna mouglalis wearing Chanel cosmopolite jacket
> View attachment 3584911
> View attachment 3584912



Interesting choice of boots. I don't like the plunge décolleté and the extreme shortness of the skirt. For a VIP it's probably what you chose but she would be even more beautiful with less naked skin.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Interesting choice of boots. I don't like the plunge décolleté and the extreme shortness of the skirt. For a VIP it's probably what you chose but she would be even more beautiful with less naked skin.



I agree, 
I think if I were given the choice I would wear the cropped trousers too, the boots are a bit too chunky for such a a special piece a


----------



## tulipfield

Pourquoipas said:


> -12 • celsius. Only way to wear the Paris Rome today[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583137



That actually layers surprisingly well with your puffer jacket!  Lovely!


----------



## ari

The act 1 is on the app!


----------



## ari

There are some interesting jackets [emoji173]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> There are some interesting jackets [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584982
> 
> View attachment 3584983
> View attachment 3584984
> View attachment 3584985
> View attachment 3584986



These are fabulous! I recognize nothing from the runway [emoji854]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are fabulous! I recognize nothing from the runway [emoji854]
> 
> these are from pre-summer collection


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are fabulous! I recognize nothing from the runway [emoji854]


what do you think of the one with the  white prearls? is it too formal?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> what do you think of the one with the  white prearls? is it too formal?



Do you mean this ARI? 



I really like it,not formal at all, 

I like lots of the looks from ACT one. 
gorgeous easy to wear pieces


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Do you mean this ARI?
> View attachment 3585010
> 
> 
> I really like it,not formal at all,
> 
> I like lots of the looks from ACT one.
> gorgeous easy to wear pieces



Yes! this one! I wonder if the shoulder cut will fit me nicely - I have too big shoulders. I like it - is nicely fitted and with the pearls is quite special!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yes! this one! I wonder if the shoulder cut will fit me nicely - I have too big shoulders. I like it - is nicely fitted and with the pearls is quite special!



Yes I really like it. It's very pretty.

Any word on prices yet? The jackets that I was shown at my boutique were very plain and not very exciting. These are much better. I hope they bought some of these. I am a bit afraid that in response to people balking at the Cuba line prices they bought all the stripped down jackets at lower price points.


----------



## Buttercup118

Pourquoipas said:


> Interesting choice of boots. I don't like the plunge décolleté and the extreme shortness of the skirt. For a VIP it's probably what you chose but she would be even more beautiful with less naked skin.


Looks a little "my first time in da club!" right? I mean it was styled with a longer skirt for a reason. Ah, some people can't take a hitn.


----------



## Buttercup118

Baglover121 said:


> Do you mean this ARI?
> View attachment 3585010
> 
> 
> I really like it,not formal at all,
> 
> I like lots of the looks from ACT one.
> gorgeous easy to wear pieces


It's very chic with a special touch.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I really like it. It's very pretty.
> 
> Any word on prices yet? The jackets that I was shown at my boutique were very plain and not very exciting. These are much better. I hope they bought some of these. I am a bit afraid that in response to people balking at the Cuba line prices they bought all the stripped down jackets at lower price points.



The white pearl jacket ARI is considering  is £6200+ I think 



This is £7000 , I balked  at the price as I thought it would be cheaper than the pearl jacket

The cardigan is quite reasonable for cashmere £2600


----------



## EmileH

I can see the prices in the app. Most seem fair. Some make no sense. But overall much better than the cruise collection.


----------



## Genie27

These are all lovely pieces, Ari. My personal wearable favourite is the second from the top with the flippy skirt, but the beaded embellished ones are sooo beautiful statement pieces!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> There are some interesting jackets [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584982
> 
> View attachment 3584983
> View attachment 3584984
> View attachment 3584985
> View attachment 3584986


I bought the black version of the 3rd jacket and a dear friend bought the white in the photo. It's £4k. We both think it's "reasonable", well as reasonable as Chanel jacket goes. Other jackets are all above £6k or £7k.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Imagine how much money we can safe if we don't live in 4 seasons weather countries! And wardrobe space!


But it would be so boring - no shawls, jackets, coats, boots, furs, gloves, hats except for a few days a year. I'm assuming you are not thinking of a year-round cold climate?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> But it would be so boring - no shawls, jackets, coats, boots, furs, gloves, hats except for a few days a year. I'm assuming you are not thinking of a year-round cold climate?



I have already told DH to forget about ever retiring to Florida. My wardrobe won't work. He's good with that. [emoji2]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> These are all lovely pieces, Ari. My personal wearable favourite is the second from the top with the flippy skirt, but the beaded embellished ones are sooo beautiful statement pieces!



Agree. The jacket is $8050. I have to see it in person to see if it's worth that. The dress isn't bad. $3650. 

There are some cute knit pieces that are almost free by Chanel standards. ($1000-2000.) [emoji23]


----------



## Passau

Agree!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are some cute knit pieces that are almost free by Chanel standards. ($1000-2000.)


Ooh, that is within my budget. (OK, it's my entire budget for a bit).  

So the second piece is a dress and jacket? Still cute, but 8000 only for the jacket? Yikes!!! It's not *that* nice.


----------



## baghag21

I am waiting for the 4th jacket (navy tweed, striped collar with pearl embellishments) to arrive before deciding.  It's friendlier priced than the white pearl jacket, which my store didn't order due to the price.  They have left the pricier orders for Act 2.

Would have loved to try on the 3rd jacket in black.  My local store only ordered the white.

For our dear TPF members who own pearl embellished jackets, how well do they wear and keep?  My SA is advising that pearl adorned jackets have been less popular in our local store as they are difficult to maintain.  I like the 4th jacket because of the pearls.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, that is within my budget. (OK, it's my entire budget for a bit).
> 
> So the second piece is a dress and jacket? Still cute, but 8000 only for the jacket? Yikes!!! It's not *that* nice.



Yes the second piece is a dress. I was surprised by the jacket price. I would have guessed $6000- 7000.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are some cute knit pieces that are almost free by Chanel standards. ($1000-2000.) [emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23] thought so too, 




I actually like this top Lilly rose wore to the SS show, I think there are two versions long and short,


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] thought so too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like this top Lilly rose wore to the SS show, I think there are two versions long and short,
> View attachment 3585186



Love her shoes. Which reminds me, the Birkenstocks that they are calling mules: no,no, no, never,  not even if hell freezes over. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love her shoes. Which reminds me, the Birkenstocks that they are calling mules: no,no, no, never,  not even if hell freezes over. [emoji23]



Haha, my thoughts exactly, although I wore this kind of shoes when I broke my little toe [emoji15] I couldn't wait to heal!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] thought so too,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like this top Lilly rose wore to the SS show, I think there are two versions long and short,
> View attachment 3585186



I thought about it briefly, but the white collar puts me off, if it's not removable for easy cleaning.


----------



## ari

If I had a lot of money [emoji28]


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> I am waiting for the 4th jacket (navy tweed, striped collar with pearl embellishments) to arrive before deciding.  It's friendlier priced than the white pearl jacket, which my store didn't order due to the price.  They have left the pricier orders for Act 2.
> 
> Would have loved to try on the 3rd jacket in black.  My local store only ordered the white.
> 
> For our dear TPF members who own pearl embellished jackets, how well do they wear and keep?  My SA is advising that pearl adorned jackets have been less popular in our local store as they are difficult to maintain.  I like the 4th jacket because of the pearls.  What do you ladies think?



If they are simply glued I wouldn't buy the piece. I lost some of those glued pearls on my airline cardigan.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3585249
> 
> View attachment 3585250
> 
> If I had a lot of money [emoji28]



I like the second one.

Ok.., I just looked at the price. $6000 for that is high. It makes our brasserie dress seem like a bargain. Time to prioritize what we can't live without and what might be nice if it makes it to the sale or we can live without.


----------



## MSO13

I just texted my SA about the white jacket from @ari 's post. I am going to be in Paris in a month, is there any chance I can find this collection there or do they really not start selling till March? 

I really love the denim in the collection but do not need anymore denim especially at Chanel prices. If the white works for me then I will have a white, a black and a beige jacket and that should be plenty for me for a while. I am underwhelmed by my single Chanel tee, the one with buttons up the back. It's lovely fabric but the top button was pulled out by my hair and lost for good and I only have the one spare so I'm being more careful with it.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I just texted my SA about the white jacket from @ari 's post. I am going to be in Paris in a month, is there any chance I can find this collection there or do they really not start selling till March?
> 
> I really love the denim in the collection but do not need anymore denim especially at Chanel prices. If the white works for me then I will have a white, a black and a beige jacket and that should be plenty for me for a while. I am underwhelmed by my single Chanel tee, the one with buttons up the back. It's lovely fabric but the top button was pulled out by my hair and lost for good and I only have the one spare so I'm being more careful with it.



Act I is labeled pre spring and is apparently in stores now. So I think you should be able to find it. Pm me if you need the contact info for my rue cambon SA. 

About prices: the cost will be equal in Europe to the US now when all is said and done including import duty. So there is no advantage other than availability buying in Europe. (Although that's an important factor. Sometimes they get things that we don't.) Also most of the spring pieces have a large percentage of cotton and if they decide to charge you the correct duty for cotton it could be ridiculously high. I know far too much about this stuff now. [emoji849]


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Act I is labeled pre spring and is apparently in stores now. So I think you should be able to find it. Pm me if you need the contact info for my rue cambon SA.
> 
> About prices: the cost will be equal in Europe to the US now when all is said and done including import duty. So there is no advantage other than availability buying in Europe. (Although that's an important factor. Sometimes they get things that we don't.) Also most of the spring pieces have a large percentage of cotton and if they decide to charge you the correct duty for cotton it could be ridiculously high. I know far too much about this stuff now. [emoji849]



Thank you for the info, I had texted it to our SA and she found it right away. It's on it's way to me as it sounds like it's not really worth the effort to find it in Paris and I have other things on my list for that shopping excursion  I'm sure I'm not alone in finding the way Chanel communicates their seasons confusing to say the least! I think this cut will be really good for me, especially with high waisted jeans or leather pants. I was trying not to shop pre Paris but this will have to come from my Spring fund if I love it. 

RE your wardrobe/ retirement-with your collection you have to retire to Paris if you and DH are taking suggestions


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you for the info, I had texted it to our SA and she found it right away. It's on it's way to me as it sounds like it's not really worth the effort to find it in Paris and I have other things on my list for that shopping excursion  I'm sure I'm not alone in finding the way Chanel communicates their seasons confusing to say the least! I think this cut will be really good for me, especially with high waisted jeans or leather pants. I was trying not to shop pre Paris but this will have to come from my Spring fund if I love it.
> 
> RE your wardrobe/ retirement-with your collection you have to retire to Paris if you and DH are taking suggestions



So glad that you found the jacket! I like your retirement suggestion. [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

I can't get too excited about any of the pieces on the site.  The range is goody two shoes in jacket styles fit for a little girl to futuristic space wear.  I also think that some of these shoulder styles will be more problematic than the airline jackets of last year.


----------



## ari

I absolutely adore the suits from haute couture collection


----------



## ari

No funky shoulders, not too short, no  large sleeves, very elegantly fitted, nice elegant shoes, nice belts, I wonder what the prices are[emoji15]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> No funky shoulders, not too short, no  large sleeves, very elegantly fitted, nice elegant shoes, nice belts, I wonder what the prices are[emoji15]



I agree they are breathtaking. I
Wonder about prices too,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> No funky shoulders, not too short, no  large sleeves, very elegantly fitted, nice elegant shoes, nice belts, I wonder what the prices are[emoji15]



They are just perfect aren't they? 
Sigh. 

I really think there are some lovely RTW pieces too. So far only that one weird jacket.


----------



## MSO13

I agree, I thought the Haute Couture show was incredibly feminine and elegant. It made me yearn for a reason to have one of the evening dresses with feathers! 

I was going to come ask, sorry if this is gauche- has anyone on this thread ever ordered haute couture? i'm so curious how it's priced.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I absolutely adore the suits from haute couture collection
> View attachment 3585866
> 
> View attachment 3585867
> View attachment 3585868
> 
> View attachment 3585869
> 
> View attachment 3585871
> 
> View attachment 3585872
> 
> View attachment 3585875
> 
> View attachment 3585876
> 
> View attachment 3585877
> View attachment 3585878



These are all pastel perfection[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Buttercup118

baghag21 said:


> I am waiting for the 4th jacket (navy tweed, striped collar with pearl embellishments) to arrive before deciding.  It's friendlier priced than the white pearl jacket, which my store didn't order due to the price.  They have left the pricier orders for Act 2.
> 
> Would have loved to try on the 3rd jacket in black.  My local store only ordered the white.
> 
> For our dear TPF members who own pearl embellished jackets, how well do they wear and keep?  My SA is advising that pearl adorned jackets have been less popular in our local store as they are difficult to maintain.  I like the 4th jacket because of the pearls.  What do you ladies think?



The pearl jacket looked incredible, especially around the neck, but was anyone put off by the pockets? Why are they so large? Am I using it to carry horsefeed? The pockets on the haute jackets that ARI posted were much more discreet and appealing.


----------



## Buttercup118

ari said:


> I absolutely adore the suits from haute couture collection
> View attachment 3585866
> 
> View attachment 3585867
> View attachment 3585868
> 
> View attachment 3585869
> 
> View attachment 3585871
> 
> View attachment 3585872
> 
> View attachment 3585875
> 
> View attachment 3585876
> 
> View attachment 3585877
> View attachment 3585878



I think the anklet is going to be a big deal this spring/summer.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree, I thought the Haute Couture show was incredibly feminine and elegant. It made me yearn for a reason to have one of the evening dresses with feathers!
> 
> I was going to come ask, sorry if this is gauche- has anyone on this thread ever ordered haute couture? i'm so curious how it's priced.



No but in my next life I plan to wear all couture. [emoji2]

I'm guessing that a couture jackets has to be $20-30,000. I could certainly ask. 

I have been told that the couture styles eventually trickle down to us mere mortals in RTW.


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No but in my next life I plan to wear all couture. [emoji2]
> 
> I'm guessing that a couture jackets has to be $20-30,000. I could certainly ask.
> 
> I have been told that the couture styles eventually trickle down to us mere mortals in RTW.



Let's hope for the best for the upcoming March F/W show. 

Lately Karl has been in a funky mood with the 80s shoulders and all but this HC collection looks incredibly promising!

I have friends who regularly and on-and-off buy couture and told me that a "typical suit" with no beadings/lace/sew-ins are about 70~80,000 Euros. With embroideries and add-ons averaging at 150,000 Euros and upwards. 

A dress that has both Lesage lace/eagle feathers/beadings have been quoted upwards 350,000 Euros. 
A custom made wedding dress going all the way up to 1M. 

Typical customer usually spends about 500K Euros a season but VVVIPs (Mostly American billionaire spouses/Middle East royalties/Indian aristocrats) spend upwards 10M each season as I'm told. This is how Chanel can justify sending out their head seamstresses for fittings in private jets to Dubai/Hong Kong/NYC.

So..... yeah...... HC is not happening for me in this life cycle haha.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Let's hope for the best for the upcoming March F/W show.
> 
> Lately Karl has been in a funky mood with the 80s shoulders and all but this HC collection looks incredibly promising!
> 
> I have friends who regularly and on-and-off buy couture and told me that a "typical suit" with no beadings/lace/sew-ins are about 70~80,000 Euros. With embroideries and add-ons averaging at 150,000 Euros and upwards.
> 
> A dress that has both Lesage lace/eagle feathers/beadings have been quoted upwards 350,000 Euros.
> A custom made wedding dress going all the way up to 1M.
> 
> Typical customer usually spends about 500K Euros a season but VVVIPs (Mostly American billionaire spouses/Middle East royalties/Indian aristocrats) spend upwards 10M each season as I'm told. This is how Chanel can justify sending out their head seamstresses for fittings in private jets to Dubai/Hong Kong/NYC.
> 
> So..... yeah...... HC is not happening for me in this life cycle haha.



Haha. A bit above my budget. [emoji23]

Back to RTW, it looks like my store might not have ordered any of my favorite pieces for spring. I might need to go to Paris sooner rather than later this spring.


----------



## Baglover121

rhm said:


> Let's hope for the best for the upcoming March F/W show.
> 
> Lately Karl has been in a funky mood with the 80s shoulders and all but this HC collection looks incredibly promising!
> 
> I have friends who regularly and on-and-off buy couture and told me that a "typical suit" with no beadings/lace/sew-ins are about 70~80,000 Euros. With embroideries and add-ons averaging at 150,000 Euros and upwards.
> 
> A dress that has both Lesage lace/eagle feathers/beadings have been quoted upwards 350,000 Euros.
> A custom made wedding dress going all the way up to 1M.
> 
> Typical customer usually spends about 500K Euros a season but VVVIPs (Mostly American billionaire spouses/Middle East royalties/Indian aristocrats) spend upwards 10M each season as I'm told. This is how Chanel can justify sending out their head seamstresses for fittings in private jets to Dubai/Hong Kong/NYC.
> 
> So..... yeah...... HC is not happening for me in this life cycle haha.



Oh wow! 
About 11 years ago I was shopping for my wedding dress and we went to lacriox haute couture, the most reasonably priced wedding dress was around €70k , I couldn't dare ask to get  a quote at the heavier beaded and elaborate stuff! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. A bit above my budget. [emoji23]
> 
> Back to RTW, it looks like my store might not have ordered any of my favorite pieces for spring. I might need to go to Paris sooner rather than later this spring.



Oh that's too bad PBP, 
My SA told me that it's very popular, the most popular piece is the lion head rosette sweater, but I didn't like it that much,


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No but in my next life I plan to wear all couture. [emoji2]
> 
> I'm guessing that a couture jackets has to be $20-30,000. I could certainly ask.
> 
> I have been told that the couture styles eventually trickle down to us mere mortals in RTW.



It's more of a fashion curiosity for me, I've read extensively on the couture process at Dior and US houses but I do not have the life or the budget! I was just so taken with those feather dresses, if only to win some amazing award to warrant such a special ensemble

These will be in my daydreams all week.
For that trip to the Grammys that won't happen now that DH is out of the music biz:



40 is probably too old to learn to become an Academy Award winning actor





Maybe someone I know will get to go to the Emmys:


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> It's more of a fashion curiosity for me, I've read extensively on the couture process at Dior and US houses but I do not have the life or the budget! I was just so taken with those feather dresses, if only to win some amazing award to warrant such a special ensemble
> 
> These will be in my daydreams all week.
> For that trip to the Grammys that won't happen now that DH is out of the music biz:
> View attachment 3586153
> 
> 
> 40 is probably too old to learn to become an Academy Award winning actor
> 
> View attachment 3586154
> View attachment 3586155
> 
> 
> Maybe someone I know will get to go to the Emmys:
> View attachment 3586156



You would be fabulously elegant MrsO. Such a pity. 

You are lucky that our SA had your jacket. It looks like they don't have much at all on my wishlist.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha. A bit above my budget. [emoji23]
> 
> Back to RTW, it looks like my store might not have ordered any of my favorite pieces for spring. I might need to go to Paris sooner rather than later this spring.



Bummer, I was surprised they hadn't ordered the jackets that caught my eye either. I wonder what they ordered...


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You would be fabulously elegant MrsO. Such a pity.
> 
> You are lucky that our SA had your jacket. It looks like they don't have much at all on my wishlist.



She had to order it from Vegas so maybe a trip to Vegas or NY would at least allow you to see some of the pieces in person.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Bummer, I was surprised they hadn't ordered the jackets that caught my eye either. I wonder what they ordered...



They have some of the inexpensive knits and several kind of plain looking boxy jackets- like the one Dharma posted above- in the $4000 range. I fear they interpreted the lack of cruise sales as a desire for less expensive merchandise.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow couture. Beautiful suits. I must pass on them too lol. 

I was told HC comes down to us in rtw as Act 1. If that's the case .... which HC show was Act 1 and ..... not a huge fan of the pieces. Maybe I'm trying not to like it bc I'm still paying off fall winter


----------



## Yoshi1296

Since y'all were talking about couture, here's an amazing BBC documentary all about couture. It's kinda long and the quality isn't great but it was absolutely fascinating to watch!


----------



## MSO13

Yoshi1296 said:


> Since y'all were talking about couture, here's an amazing BBC documentary all about couture. It's kinda long and the quality isn't great but it was absolutely fascinating to watch!




Thank you for posting, I watched most of it during my lunch. it's truly a high art form and it was fun to see the clients collections. As the documentary was made in 2007, I wonder how much of the global recession beginning in 2008 impacted the buyers of the 1M dresses but it's so private, I'm sure some kept going. I would be surprised if Chanel still makes money from the Haute line, I would suspect that leather goods are carrying most of the brands these days. 

Back to Chanel jackets, my new white one should arrive tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Hoping to bring it along to Paris with me as it's looking like I'm going to have an all black, white, denim and gray wardrobe for a few weeks!


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you for posting, I watched most of it during my lunch. it's truly a high art form and it was fun to see the clients collections. As the documentary was made in 2007, I wonder how much of the global recession beginning in 2008 impacted the buyers of the 1M dresses but it's so private, I'm sure some kept going. I would be surprised if Chanel still makes money from the Haute line, I would suspect that leather goods are carrying most of the brands these days.
> 
> Back to Chanel jackets, my new white one should arrive tomorrow or Monday at the latest. Hoping to bring it along to Paris with me as it's looking like I'm going to have an all black, white, denim and gray wardrobe for a few weeks!



That will be perfect for Paris. You must be so excited. Please post photos of your jacket when it arrives.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I absolutely adore the suits from haute couture collection
> View attachment 3585866
> 
> View attachment 3585867
> View attachment 3585868
> 
> View attachment 3585869
> 
> View attachment 3585871
> 
> View attachment 3585872
> 
> View attachment 3585875
> 
> View attachment 3585876
> 
> View attachment 3585877
> View attachment 3585878


They are stunning, but I wonder how the average woman, not that couture buyers are average, will look in the belted jackets.  I think you need a 23 in waist or you will look like a beer barrel.    The thought of spending that kind of $$ for a suit is just beyond me.  Perhaps in my next life and providing that there is world peace, and no hunger or disease in the world.  Also, in that life none of us ever looks older than 25

In this digital age, the fashion shows are viewed by ladies in far away places and they place their order with the vendeuse  and when the pieces are ready, they are sent with the tailor to the buyer for the fittings and adjustments.    Lacroix always said that his best customers were the ladies in the ME countries.  These ladies love their couture even if they have to cover it up when going out.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> They are stunning, but I wonder how the average woman, not that couture buyers are average, will look in the belted jackets.  I think you need a 23 in waist or you will look like a beer barrel.    The thought of spending that kind of $$ for a suit is just beyond me.  Perhaps in my next life and providing that there is world peace, and no hunger or disease in the world.  Also, in that life none of us ever looks older than 25
> 
> In this digital age, the fashion shows are viewed by ladies in far away places and they place their order with the vendeuse  and when the pieces are ready, they are sent with the tailor to the buyer for the fittings and adjustments.    Lacroix always said that his best customers were the ladies in the ME countries.  These ladies love their couture even if they have to cover it up when going out.



I look at this haute couture mainly as an inspiration and hope that some silhouettes will make it to RTW. Some belted suits might be flattering even for average women and very elegant for 40+. The dress below seems a good example. The HC embodies a beautiful mature style much more than the Act1 RTW that leaves me underwhelmed. I'm not fashion forward enough I guess. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But of course I agree that the belted waist sits quite high on most suits so some suits might look ridiculous on curvy shapes‍♀️


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I look at this haute couture mainly as an inspiration and hope that some silhouettes will make it to RTW. Some belted suits might be flattering even for average women and very elegant for 40+. The dress below seems a good example. The HC embodies a beautiful mature style much more than the Act1 RTW that leaves me underwhelmed. I'm not fashion forward enough I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586445
> 
> But of course I agree that the belted waist sits quite high on most suits so some suits might look ridiculous on curvy shapes‍♀️


Yes, of course this filters down to the common folk (haha!) at RTW.  Belted jackets have never been that popular in RTW.  People really don't want to be so buttoned up and leaving a jacket open with the belt dangling is kind of sloppy.  I suspect that even the couture buyers won't want to wear the belt and just have the loops removed. 

Please....NO!!!....on the anklets!   Miuccia Prada was pushing that one a few years ago, and I don't think it caught on then either.   I think most of us left that behind after kindergarten.


----------



## doloresmia

Beautiful Chanel jumpsuit from @upcloseandstylish


----------



## Pourquoipas

I have my airline suit back from a 3d round of alterations and I'm finally happy with the result. Glad I didn't settle before.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I have my airline suit back from a 3d round of alterations and I'm finally happy with the result. Glad I didn't settle before.
> View attachment 3586882



Great! So you had it fitted around the waist? I thought about that too, but I was worried that it might emphasize the shoulders. It looks great! Did you remove the shoulder pads?


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> They are stunning, but I wonder how the average woman, not that couture buyers are average, will look in the belted jackets.  I think you need a 23 in waist or you will look like a beer barrel.    The thought of spending that kind of $$ for a suit is just beyond me.  Perhaps in my next life and providing that there is world peace, and no hunger or disease in the world.  Also, in that life none of us ever looks older than 25
> 
> In this digital age, the fashion shows are viewed by ladies in far away places and they place their order with the vendeuse  and when the pieces are ready, they are sent with the tailor to the buyer for the fittings and adjustments.    Lacroix always said that his best customers were the ladies in the ME countries.  These ladies love their couture even if they have to cover it up when going out.



I actually think they are well constructed very well not to make you look like barrel[emoji23] the volume of the skirts and shoulders will help to balance the look of fitted waist. The high belt will make the legs longer. They are a bit 80 is ? 
I agree on the difficulty wearing them buttoned up. 
But I'm not buying them it this life too!


----------



## baghag21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I bought the black version of the 3rd jacket and a dear friend bought the white in the photo. It's £4k. We both think it's "reasonable", well as reasonable as Chanel jacket goes. Other jackets are all above £6k or £7k.



Hi hi...will it be possible to share a modelling pic of the black jacket? I like the black.  Unfortunately my store ordered the white only.  If I want the black, they will have to source from another store.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great! So you had it fitted around the waist? I thought about that too, but I was worried that it might emphasize the shoulders. It looks great! Did you remove the shoulder pads?



Yes nipped in the waist and the arms slightly. I haven't done anything with the shoulders. The whole looks strangely long on the pic but alright for me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

rhm said:


> Let's hope for the best for the upcoming March F/W show.
> 
> Lately Karl has been in a funky mood with the 80s shoulders and all but this HC collection looks incredibly promising!
> 
> I have friends who regularly and on-and-off buy couture and told me that a "typical suit" with no beadings/lace/sew-ins are about 70~80,000 Euros. With embroideries and add-ons averaging at 150,000 Euros and upwards.
> 
> A dress that has both Lesage lace/eagle feathers/beadings have been quoted upwards 350,000 Euros.
> A custom made wedding dress going all the way up to 1M.
> 
> Typical customer usually spends about 500K Euros a season but VVVIPs (Mostly American billionaire spouses/Middle East royalties/Indian aristocrats) spend upwards 10M each season as I'm told. This is how Chanel can justify sending out their head seamstresses for fittings in private jets to Dubai/Hong Kong/NYC.
> 
> So..... yeah...... HC is not happening for me in this life cycle haha.



Oh man you mean first class on a commercial flight is not good enough for the head seamstress? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

When I grow up I want to be a chanel head seamstress! Imagine all the beautiful fabric they get to work with. So much fun!


----------



## chicinthecity777

baghag21 said:


> Hi hi...will it be possible to share a modelling pic of the black jacket? I like the black.  Unfortunately my store ordered the white only.  If I want the black, they will have to source from another store.


Hi I am currently travelling and the jacket needs a bit tailoring when I go back home. I will see what I can do. I want to take out the shoulder pads (I have big shoulders for my size) and take in a bit from the waist down. It's cut more of an A-line. It's a very cute jacket, not too thick or too thin. Can be worn many seasons. I highly recommend it! Have you tried the white version?


----------



## EmileH

PQP, your suit looks amazing on you now. Glad you persisted.

Ari, I agree. I think the HC shapes would be very flattering. The stylists I hired once has me add a belt whenever possible. There is a RTW jacket for spring that was shown with a belt that I am considering. And I wear my jackets open or closed.  I love the HC looks. They are perfection.


----------



## rhm

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh man you mean first class on a commercial flight is not good enough for the head seamstress? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> When I grow up I want to be a chanel head seamstress! Imagine all the beautiful fabric they get to work with. So much fun!



Its not that the commercial flights are not good enough for them but its simply to save time.
I also believe Chanel has a corporate jet for their most important employees.

Chanel is almost the only HC house that makes decent amount of profit to sustain their extravagant spending.
Show design set/celebrity endorsements/staff/etc...

The head seamstresses are working round the clock and especially for the VVVIPs, many of them need special dresses and pieces made for religious holidays which are pretty long. Each garments need to be fitted at least 3 times to be confirmed by the Atelier for final shipment.

I am also told that Chanel even has event coordinators to restrict same garments from appearing to save the clients of embarrassments. Chanel has rules about selling a certain amount of designs to each countries and most likely will tweak a lot of the designs to fit every client's needs which of course comes at a hefty price. My friend mentioned that unless you are Anna Wintour/Royalty/Celebrity, Karl does NOT approve of making big design changes from the runway pieces.

I've gone HC shopping before in the Chanel NYC apartment/atelier with a friend who is very lucky enough to order HC pieces season after season and based on what I've seen it really is a full operation there. Their appointment times are almost always fully booked! Crazy amt of cash flows. Just..... not from me. haha


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Its not that the commercial flights are not good enough for them but its simply to save time.
> I also believe Chanel has a corporate jet for their most important employees.
> 
> Chanel is almost the only HC house that makes decent amount of profit to sustain their extravagant spending.
> Show design set/celebrity endorsements/staff/etc...
> 
> The head seamstresses are working round the clock and especially for the VVVIPs, many of them need special dresses and pieces made for religious holidays which are pretty long. Each garments need to be fitted at least 3 times to be confirmed by the Atelier for final shipment.
> 
> I am also told that Chanel even has event coordinators to restrict same garments from appearing to save the clients of embarrassments. Chanel has rules about selling a certain amount of designs to each countries and most likely will tweak a lot of the designs to fit every client's needs which of course comes at a hefty price. My friend mentioned that unless you are Anna Wintour/Royalty/Celebrity, Karl does NOT approve of making big design changes from the runway pieces.
> 
> I've gone HC shopping before in the Chanel NYC apartment/atelier with a friend who is very lucky enough to order HC pieces season after season and based on what I've seen it really is a full operation there. Their appointment times are almost always fully booked! Crazy amt of cash flows. Just..... not from me. haha



So interesting. Thanks for sharing your insight.


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> I look at this haute couture mainly as an inspiration and hope that some silhouettes will make it to RTW. Some belted suits might be flattering even for average women and very elegant for 40+. The dress below seems a good example. The HC embodies a beautiful mature style much more than the Act1 RTW that leaves me underwhelmed. I'm not fashion forward enough I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586445
> 
> But of course I agree that the belted waist sits quite high on most suits so some suits might look ridiculous on curvy shapes‍♀️


Love love this collection and can't wait till it trickles down to more affordable lines. It's actually very wearable and will be flattering for many. In fact I just came back from Paris and you can almost this Chanel influence taking place.


----------



## Genie27

So I have a question for you ladies - I fit comfortably into a 44 in Prada, Gucci and most other Italian cuts. What does that equate to in Chanel? 

I was going through my closet and other than some JPG, I don't seem to have any other French brands to cross reference for size. I seem to have a penchant for the more forgiving/curvy Italian silhouette - didn't even realize it was a thing, but there it is.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question for you ladies - I fit comfortably into a 44 in Prada, Gucci and most other Italian cuts. What does that equate to in Chanel?
> 
> I was going through my closet and other than some JPG, I don't seem to have any other French brands to cross reference for size. I seem to have a penchant for the more forgiving/curvy Italian silhouette - didn't even realize it was a thing, but there it is.



A 44 Italian is generally a 40 French. But you know how it goes. You have to try and see. I think the French do the most flattering cuts. Even their bridge brands are cut so much better than US brands.


----------



## xiaoxiao

rhm said:


> Its not that the commercial flights are not good enough for them but its simply to save time.
> I also believe Chanel has a corporate jet for their most important employees.
> 
> Chanel is almost the only HC house that makes decent amount of profit to sustain their extravagant spending.
> Show design set/celebrity endorsements/staff/etc...
> 
> The head seamstresses are working round the clock and especially for the VVVIPs, many of them need special dresses and pieces made for religious holidays which are pretty long. Each garments need to be fitted at least 3 times to be confirmed by the Atelier for final shipment.
> 
> I am also told that Chanel even has event coordinators to restrict same garments from appearing to save the clients of embarrassments. Chanel has rules about selling a certain amount of designs to each countries and most likely will tweak a lot of the designs to fit every client's needs which of course comes at a hefty price. My friend mentioned that unless you are Anna Wintour/Royalty/Celebrity, Karl does NOT approve of making big design changes from the runway pieces.
> 
> I've gone HC shopping before in the Chanel NYC apartment/atelier with a friend who is very lucky enough to order HC pieces season after season and based on what I've seen it really is a full operation there. Their appointment times are almost always fully booked! Crazy amt of cash flows. Just..... not from me. haha



I love it. Fascinating! Do you have more stories? I would love to hear more!! (not stories but you know what I mean....) 

In my next life, when my kids are grown, I would love to beg for an internship at a place like that. Not as a seamstress of course, even as a maid that holds the threads for them would do lol. Imagine being a fly on that wall....


----------



## ari

I think somebody here got that jacket, I think PQP tried it too. Interesting combination with the shawl.


Nice look.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I have my airline suit back from a 3d round of alterations and I'm finally happy with the result. Glad I didn't settle before.
> View attachment 3586882


Love it ❤


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A 44 Italian is generally a 40 French. But you know how it goes. You have to try and see. I think the French do the most flattering cuts. Even their bridge brands are cut so much better than US brands.



Which other brands do you have in mind, PbP? I realize I don't know too many French brands, bridge or otherwise. Back in the dark ages I'd picked up a pretty red wool coat when I worked in France, but I can't recall the sizing - I seem to recall most of the cuts were for a more refined silhouette than mine. (I have 'ips' and erm...) but I'm open to trying things on.


----------



## Pourquoipas

B





ari said:


> View attachment 3587274
> 
> I think somebody here got that jacket, I think PQP tried it too. Interesting combination with the shawl.
> View attachment 3587275
> 
> Nice look.


Both very nice looks, I didn't even notice the coat on the first one. As always you're a sharp eye. That's what clothes should do, help the person to be more noticeable than the outfit! Of course it's easier for those natural beauties[emoji7]
The coat is a good piece for those who go out a lot. It's a shiny midnight blue so I passed. The scarf makes it look much fresher.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Which other brands do you have in mind, PbP? I realize I don't know too many French brands, bridge or otherwise. Back in the dark ages I'd picked up a pretty red wool coat when I worked in France, but I can't recall the sizing - I seem to recall most of the cuts were for a more refined silhouette than mine. (I have 'ips' and erm...) but I'm open to trying things on.



I have a few favorite brands. Apostrophe/ Georges Rech has been a favorite for 10+ years. People are probably tired of me mentioning them. Their skirts and dresses fit so well. Their quality does vary these days but is still better than 90% of what we can buy in the US. A more recent favorite is Paule Ka. I was able to pick up some nice dresses and skirts there on my last trip. The Hermes RTW is extremely well cut. Their designer is Belgian I believe. And the prices aren't insane especially by Chanel standards.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks, I will keep them in mind when I'm looking for my next pieces.


----------



## MSO13

My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.

I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today 

The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.

Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



It's very nice! Please promise more modeling photos at some point. [emoji2]


----------



## rhm

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



I love the rainbow lion head buttons! I wish my boutique ordered this style so that I could try it on. They only ordered the double breast white tweed ones....


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have a few favorite brands. Apostrophe/ Georges Rech has been a favorite for 10+ years. People are probably tired of me mentioning them. Their skirts and dresses fit so well. Their quality does vary these days but is still better than 90% of what we can buy in the US. A more recent favorite is Paule Ka. I was able to pick up some nice dresses and skirts there on my last trip. The Hermes RTW is extremely well cut. Their designer is Belgian I believe. And the prices aren't insane especially by Chanel standards.



You are so right. I've been LOVING Hermes rtw lately. By Chanel standards, Hermes rtw is very "cheap".


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very nice! Please promise more modeling photos at some point. [emoji2]



I will try, I must admit I'm slightly afraid of it. It's so pretty and white and I am accident prone. Typically I can tackle stains and spills on my own but this is a different story all together. It's a great cut on me,  better than boxy cuts and I cannot do double breasted at all. On me they turn into quadruple breasted


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I will try, I must admit I'm slightly afraid of it. It's so pretty and white and I am accident prone. Typically I can tackle stains and spills on my own but this is a different story all together. It's a great cut on me,  better than boxy cuts and I cannot do double breasted at all. On me they turn into quadruple breasted



It looks kind of trapeze shaped on the hanger. Is it? Or is it fitted? I like the collar.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks kind of trapeze shaped on the hanger. Is it? Or is it fitted? I like the collar.



Just a bit of swing, not as full cut as the Ecru one I got from Paris Rome but yes it flares out and is not fitted or straight. I like the collar too, might be cute with my black silk necktie over it.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just a bit of swing, not as full cut as the Ecru one I got from Paris Rome but yes it flares out and is not fitted or straight. I like the collar too, might be cute with my black silk necktie over it.



Oh that sounds cute. I like the idea of the silk necktie.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh that sounds cute. I like the idea of the silk necktie.



I have this one from SL, it ties in a nice floppy bow and allows me to turn any of my white shirts into a "Chanel" shirt. LINK


----------



## Genie27

@MrsOwen3 - it's gorgeous! Enjoy!!


----------



## gracekelly

I would like to see something new.

1950s swing jacket






1970's belted jacket






1970's belted jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



Very cute on the hanger and with potential edginess enhanced by  your casual looks, congrats!


----------



## EmileH

I love classic shapes. They are classic for a reason. They work.


----------



## gracekelly

..........zzzzzzz.........zzzzzzz


----------



## EmileH

Oh well. Money saved. You have so many nice things that I'm sure you tire of more of the same. Perhaps you should try a different brand for something edgier.


----------



## pigleto972001

The white jacket is very cute. Please do post modeling shots. 

The pink scarf I love from cosmopolite. I def want one of the hats. 

Who is the Asian lady w the tan jacket ? Couldn't place her.


----------



## MSO13

I wasn't born till the mid 70s so I don't need a nap from these styles and I'm totally excited about my jacket. thanks for the likes and comments ladies!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh well. Money saved. You have so many nice things that I'm sure you tire of more of the same. Perhaps you should try a different brand for something edgier.



This true.  It something yells out at me, I am sure I will weaken and the season is still young. Just as long as I don't have to buy things I had when I was 10 or look like a refugee from Star Wars.   

On another note, I didn't realize that this thread was suffering from age discrimination.


----------



## Baglover121

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just a bit of swing, not as full cut as the Ecru one I got from Paris Rome but yes it flares out and is not fitted or straight. I like the collar too, might be cute with my black silk necktie over it.



Your jacket is gorgeous MRsOwen, I like that bit of swing, looks gorgeous with the matching skirt/dress.


----------



## MSO13

Baglover121 said:


> Your jacket is gorgeous MRsOwen, I like that bit of swing, looks gorgeous with the matching skirt/dress.



Thank you so much! Now that I've seen the netting tweed I'm going to keep an eye on the dress. I'm unlikely to wear them together but I think the fabric is really special. I am not a lace person but netting/mesh I can do and there's a diagonal pattern to it that's cool.

I tend to have more relaxed, casual take on these jackets and wear them with tees and jeans, even sneakers. I don't think one has to have a very narrow view of how to "do" Chanel but I enjoy seeing how the stylish ladies here wear their suits and dresses too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you so much! Now that I've seen the netting tweed I'm going to keep an eye on the dress. I'm unlikely to wear them together but I think the fabric is really special. I am not a lace person but netting/mesh I can do and there's a diagonal pattern to it that's cool.
> 
> I tend to have more relaxed, casual take on these jackets and wear them with tees and jeans, even sneakers. I don't think one has to have a very narrow view of how to "do" Chanel but I enjoy seeing how the stylish ladies here wear their suits and dresses too!



Like when Chanel is taken to that relaxed stylish comfy look.
Enjoy your jacket & your trip to Paris


----------



## chaneljewel

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



Beautiful texture!   And the buttons are gorgeous!!   This came in black too?


----------



## bubbly

pigleto972001 said:


> Who is the Asian lady w the tan jacket ? Couldn't place her.



She's Liu Wen, a top model from China. She models for Chanel too.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3587731


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you so much! Now that I've seen the netting tweed I'm going to keep an eye on the dress. I'm unlikely to wear them together but I think the fabric is really special. I am not a lace person but netting/mesh I can do and there's a diagonal pattern to it that's cool.
> 
> I tend to have more relaxed, casual take on these jackets and wear them with tees and jeans, even sneakers. I don't think one has to have a very narrow view of how to "do" Chanel but I enjoy seeing how the stylish ladies here wear their suits and dresses too!



I think that's the coolest part of wearing Chanel. There is no one right way to do it. Everyone can wear it their own way to express their own sense of style. I was really struck at one of the Chanel events that I attended by the diversity of women in attendance and how they each styled their pieces in a unique way. There is something special about coming together to celebrate a shared interest while maintaining our sense of individuality.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think that's the coolest part of wearing Chanel. There is no one right way to do it. Everyone can wear it their own way to express their own sense of style. I was really struck at one of the Chanel events that I attended by the diversity of women in attendance and how they each styled their pieces in a unique way. There is something special about coming together to celebrate a shared interest while maintaining our sense of individuality.



Love this and so true 

I would love to be one of those elegant ladies who wear chanel but I'm a big ol goof and I like that it can be styled simply w jeans. I'm just not cut out to be one of those ladies and that's cool. I'm ok with being goofy. 

Thanks for the model ID ... I knew I had seen her before.


----------



## baghag21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi I am currently travelling and the jacket needs a bit tailoring when I go back home. I will see what I can do. I want to take out the shoulder pads (I have big shoulders for my size) and take in a bit from the waist down. It's cut more of an A-line. It's a very cute jacket, not too thick or too thin. Can be worn many seasons. I highly recommend it! Have you tried the white version?



Hi hi... Have not tried the white as it has not arrived when I was in the store to try on the first arrivals.  I did see the same white tweed dress.  My SA updated that the smallest size available has already been reserved.  Let's see how it goes.  I am liking the jacket more as I think it will be a versatile piece.


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



MrsOwen3, congrats! [emoji322] it looks beautiful. The fabric is really nice. Is there lining, or just around the shoulders? Were shoulder pads attached on the lining?  I love the buttons? Are the shoulder holes a bit relaxed? 
Please post modeling pictures! 
Thank you for posting the pictures, they changed my mind about the jacket!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I would like to see something new.
> 
> 1950s swing jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970's belted jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970's belted jacket



I don't like the swing jacket, but love the belted ones, nevertheless I once wore them. It is a good style for my body. 
I'm not really sure they can create something new.


----------



## ari

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361



Forgot to ask how long is it?


----------



## chicinthecity777

baghag21 said:


> Hi hi... Have not tried the white as it has not arrived when I was in the store to try on the first arrivals.  I did see the same white tweed dress.  My SA updated that the smallest size available has already been reserved.  Let's see how it goes.  I am liking the jacket more as I think it will be a versatile piece.


Here are some photos. Sorry no mod shots yet as I don't have the right outfits with me. It's really cute and versatile. I opted for one size up (34 to 36) as it's A line so top narrow. I would ask your SA to reserve you one if I were you. You can always give it up if you don't like it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> MrsOwen3, congrats! [emoji322] it looks beautiful. The fabric is really nice. Is there lining, or just around the shoulders? Were shoulder pads attached on the lining?  I love the buttons? Are the shoulder holes a bit relaxed?
> Please post modeling pictures!
> Thank you for posting the pictures, they changed my mind about the jacket!


The jacket is fully lined in cotton silk mixed fabric. The shoulder pads are outside the lining hence I don't need tailor to take them out. It's a little swing style and 3/4 sleeves are a bit flared too. I am 5 tf 4 and it falls to my mid hip.


----------



## Baglover121

Amber Valletta wearing the weird sleeved act1 jacket, i really love it on her, 
the leather trousers give it a bit of edginess,but it's still  a very stylish and polished look.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> So I have a question for you ladies - I fit comfortably into a 44 in Prada, Gucci and most other Italian cuts. What does that equate to in Chanel?
> 
> I was going through my closet and other than some JPG, I don't seem to have any other French brands to cross reference for size. I seem to have a penchant for the more forgiving/curvy Italian silhouette - didn't even realize it was a thing, but there it is.



I am by no means an expert, but Italian brands tend to fit me well, in Gucci I wear 40. Fendi is 38-40 and Balenciaga is 36-38. Chanel usually 36. I agree with PbP, going down 2 sizes from your Gucci size to your Chanel size is a good starting point.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MrsOwen3 said:


> My jacket is here and it's fabulous! Ok, so the shoulder pads are football player like but no one gasp in horror-they were sewn in with one tiny thread that I snipped and promptly removed them. The pads are the kind that wrap over and down the shoulder and looked like a tumor on me. Now the shoulder is a bit more relaxed but I'll give it a gentle steam to relax it a little further.
> 
> I'm wearing dark denim overalls so I can't take mod shots as they transfer on everything so I had to strip down to try on, good thing I'm working alone today
> 
> The tweed is so cool, it's a cotton/silk with bits of netting woven in and the buttons are like the rainbow bags. Possibly too colorful for me but I'm going to try to get over it just because it's a great jacket for me. I think I'll be able to make it feel more edgy/casual with the right pairings though I may have to rethink the dark denim.
> 
> Photos and the tag if anyone wants to look for it:
> View attachment 3587358
> View attachment 3587359
> View attachment 3587360
> View attachment 3587361


I am going to take the shoulder pads out from mine too. Fab jacket!


----------



## thyme

pigleto972001 said:


> Love this and so true
> 
> I would love to be one of those elegant ladies who wear chanel but I'm a big ol goof and I like that it can be styled simply w jeans. I'm just not cut out to be one of those ladies and that's cool. I'm ok with being goofy.
> 
> Thanks for the model ID ... I knew I had seen her before.



am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers


----------



## baghag21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some photos. Sorry no mod shots yet as I don't have the right outfits with me. It's really cute and versatile. I opted for one size up (34 to 36) as it's A line so top narrow. I would ask your SA to reserve you one if I were you. You can always give it up if you don't like it.
> View attachment 3587948
> 
> View attachment 3587951
> 
> View attachment 3587953



Thanks for the pics and the advise. I am really loving it more and more...[emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## baghag21

MrsOwen3 & chincac... The white jacket is so refreshing and youthful. Thanks for sharing and enabling... [emoji16]


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3588029
> View attachment 3588030
> View attachment 3588032


So loving this!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3588029
> View attachment 3588030
> View attachment 3588032


I plan to wear mine with jeans a lot!


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The jacket is fully lined in cotton silk mixed fabric. The shoulder pads are outside the lining hence I don't need tailor to take them out. It's a little swing style and 3/4 sleeves are a bit flared too. I am 5 tf 4 and it falls to my mid hip.



Thank you for answering! Very helpful! So it's pretty short? Congrats the black is beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3587964
> 
> Amber Valletta wearing the weird sleeved act1 jacket, i really love it on her,
> the leather trousers give it a bit of edginess,but it's still  a very stylish and polished look.



I agree, I think it looks great on her. 



chincac said:


> am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3588029
> View attachment 3588030
> View attachment 3588032



Oh wow! This is so adorable. I love it. The fit is perfect. Not too swingy not to fitted. 

I like Chanel jackets best with jeans. Someday when I retire mine will get a whole new relaxed lifestyle.


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3588029
> View attachment 3588030
> View attachment 3588032



Congrats chincac! Thank you for posting the modeling pictures! Very helpful ! The fabric is really beautiful and the buttons are fun!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3587964
> 
> Amber Valletta wearing the weird sleeved act1 jacket, i really love it on her,
> the leather trousers give it a bit of edginess,but it's still  a very stylish and polished look.



It looks great on her!


----------



## thyme

baghag21 said:


> MrsOwen3 & chincac... The white jacket is so refreshing and youthful. Thanks for sharing and enabling... [emoji16]



glad to enable! hope to see yours soon? 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I plan to wear mine with jeans a lot!



looking forward to seeing it in person  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree, I think it looks great on her.
> 
> 
> Oh wow! This is so adorable. I love it. The fit is perfect. Not too swingy not to fitted.
> 
> I like Chanel jackets best with jeans. Someday when I retire mine will get a whole new relaxed lifestyle.



thank you *Pocketbook Pup.* it is not swingy or fitted at all. this jacket is cut quite generously. it is a lot looser compared to my other jackets in the same size. the tweed is also rather thin, which makes it great for layering with thin or thick clothing underneath depending on the seasons. can wear all year round really.. 



ari said:


> Congrats chincac! Thank you for posting the modeling pictures! Very helpful ! The fabric is really beautiful and the buttons are fun!



thank you *ari* and yes i love the contrast pink buttons on the white background...


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Thank you for answering! Very helpful! So it's pretty short? Congrats the black is beautiful!


Thank you! Glad to help. It's short-ish. It's hard to pin point a label to this jacket, it has the swing vibe but not full swing, but it's definitely not fitted. "Cute" is a very good word to describe it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dupe.


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am going to take the shoulder pads out from mine too. Fab jacket!


Is the black tweed a tulle blend like the white? I love the white tulle, the Cuba white jacket had it too, it was my favorite thing about it.


----------



## Baglover121

chincac said:


> am twins with *MrsOwen3* on the white jacket... here are some mod pics i took in store. i am also one of those who only wears my chanel jackets with jeans and sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3588029
> View attachment 3588030
> View attachment 3588032



Oh now I want one! looks like a great easy to wear jacket, looks great on you


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> Is the black tweed a tulle blend like the white? I love the white tulle, the Cuba white jacket had it too, it was my favorite thing about it.


Hi yes it is exactly the same as the white.


----------



## thyme

Baglover121 said:


> Oh now I want one! looks like a great easy to wear jacket, looks great on you



thank you! it is definitely easy to wear and match...


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi yes it is exactly the same as the white.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


>


Go get yours!


----------



## dharma

chincac said:


> thank you! it is definitely easy to wear and match...


It's beautiful on you! I only wear mine with jeans or leather pants too, but that's all my life requires. 

It would be a fun change to have a suit life, I enjoy seeing all the looks in this thread, it makes me happy, simple as that.


----------



## thyme

dharma said:


> It's beautiful on you! I only wear mine with jeans or leather pants too, but that's all my life requires.
> 
> It would be a fun change to have a suit life, I enjoy seeing all the looks in this thread, it makes me happy, simple as that.



*dharma*, thank you! would love to dress up in skirts and dresses too but that's not really me..and wow leather pants...cool!


----------



## thyme

wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!


----------



## dharma

chincac said:


> wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!
> 
> View attachment 3588134


You never fail to look amazing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chincac said:


> wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!
> 
> View attachment 3588134



Beautiful combination, I love this jacket and how you add some red to make it look fresh!


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!
> 
> View attachment 3588134



Yes, I love the combination! Great look! Happy year of the rooster [emoji215]!


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!
> 
> View attachment 3588134



Yes that looks wonderful the way you are wearing it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the white and black jackets. Cute silhouette and the tweed looks pretty. 

Love the fall jacket w the red accents ! [emoji7]

Happy Lunar New Year !!!


----------



## gracekelly

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3587964
> 
> Amber Valletta wearing the weird sleeved act1 jacket, i really love it on her,
> the leather trousers give it a bit of edginess,but it's still  a very stylish and polished look.


It looks stunning on her.  The leather is the perfect touch to make this wearable. I think that getting the shoulder to fit is the most important aspect of this jacket because it looks like it would be difficult to change.  Going down a size might help.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chincac said:


> wearing this sale find for lunch...with jeans again! happy weekend to everyone and gong xi fa cai to those who celebrate chinese new year!
> 
> View attachment 3588134



Oh you wear it so well!! I tried it on and I didn't like it on me but if I looked like that I would have bought it for sure. Happy new year!!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I don't like the swing jacket, but love the belted ones, nevertheless I once wore them. It is a good style for my body.
> I'm not really sure they can create something new.


Sad, but true as this is from 2008.  The couture pieces are more shaped.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Sad, but true as this is from 2008.  The couture pieces are more shaped.



Not sad at all. Happy dance. This was a great suit. I wasn't buying Chanel back then so I'm happy that they are making things like this again. [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not sad at all. Happy dance. This was a great suit. I wasn't buying Chanel back then so I'm happy that they are making things like this again. [emoji2]


I saw a picture of Anna Wintour wearing it belted and unbelted.  In one she buckled the belt and in another, she just tied the belt and in another the belt was just hanging in the breeze.  .  There is no reason why you can't  just use any belt to do this as long as the jacket is long enough and it looks good.  A light weight tweed would be best.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Thank you for answering! Very helpful! So it's pretty short? Congrats the black is beautiful!


*ari* and others who might be interested, I spoke too soon (too jetlagged to look properly) about the shoulder pads. I think the white version may be constructed differently. I only saw the one side loosely attached to the lining, but the other side near the collar is very integrated within the lining and the main fabric. So I am afaid it's not going to be a diy job for me. Will need to visit the store tailor if I still want them removed.


----------



## thyme

ladies - thank you for all the likes 



dharma said:


> You never fail to look amazing!



thank you *dharma!*



Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful combination, I love this jacket and how you add some red to make it look fresh!



*Pourquoipas *thank you , it is surprisingly neutral given all the gold embroidery throughout.



ari said:


> Yes, I love the combination! Great look! Happy year of the rooster [emoji215]!



thank you *ari 
*


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes that looks wonderful the way you are wearing it.



thank you* Pocketbook Pup 
*


pigleto972001 said:


> Love the white and black jackets. Cute silhouette and the tweed looks pretty.
> 
> Love the fall jacket w the red accents ! [emoji7]
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year !!!



thank you *pigleto972001  *



xiaoxiao said:


> Oh you wear it so well!! I tried it on and I didn't like it on me but if I looked like that I would have bought it for sure. Happy new year!!



thank you *xiaoxiao. *i am very happy the jacket was available on sale in my size...otherwise i wouldn't have bought it. happy chinese new year to you too!


----------



## MSO13

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *ari* and others who might be interested, I spoke too soon (too jetlagged to look properly) about the shoulder pads. I think the white version may be constructed differently. I only saw the one side loosely attached to the lining, but the other side near the collar is very integrated within the lining and the main fabric. So I am afaid it's not going to be a diy job for me. Will need to visit the store tailor if I still want them removed.



The white one is definitely just lightly tacked in on top of the lining. There were a few stitches to snip near the collar but it was so loosely done I could see where to remove them without touching the fabric or collar construction. I'm also just impatient.

I would save it for the tailor if you're unsure, it's probably easier to see on the white fabric.

I missed so many posts all day! @chincac our jacket looks so great on you, now I'm excited to wear mine.

For those that asked for more fit/fabric, it feels light and wearable to me, fully lined as we've heard and a great weight for layering without being too warm. I'm going to wear it and then see if I want the shoulder pulled in a tiny bit but I took my normal size and it's a comfy fit at the under arm and sleeve where I find my black Paris Rome a bit snug in that area even in the next size up.  I have a large (natural) chest and it buttons but I normally do not wear my jackets buttoned up. This looked cute with the top button closed and the rest open/flared out slightly.  My struggle with jackets has always been between a large enough size to button up over the girls but not so large the shoulders are swimming on me so I may need to have the shoulders narrowed slightly at some point. I just don't live near my SA and boutique and while I know NM could do the alterations for me I just haven't pursued it. I think Chanel jackets are good for me though because they come with such a generous seam allowance, I can get a better fit in the chest if needed.

The tulle tweed is my favorite part, it looks airy and interesting and will be a great piece for me. Now I have my white, my black and my beige and I'm going to try to just enjoy seeing you stylish ladies for a while and sit out till Fall!


----------



## Vanana

So... totally didn't expect to buy anything from Act 1 but honestly I really love the colorful Chanel Lion buttons (I've been craving for something with Chanel leo and hopefully one day soon a bag perhaps with the leo lock when they make it again).

sorry for the long post but lots of questions and sort of excited. 

Side story but the reason for my visit to begin with (and why I walk out with another item as always sigh...)- My lovely Chanel boutique SA and seamstress offered to help me with alteration on my black vintage tweed jacket from the 1980's with camellia buttons that I previously posted on this thread.  It looked a bit slouchy due to the relaxed arm design where it's wide and loose around the top of the arm area and then "tapers" downwards to more narrow sleeve wrist areas. The jacket fit perfectly on shoulders and body but they were very wide on the upper arms which is probably the only part of the jacket that I feel may look a bit "dated".  Now the jacket is absolute PEREFECTION - what a difference this made!! - and such a easy light tweed jacket to wear too I'm so excited - it will be used lots and much more even than my Paris Rome LBJ - I know it already. That's why I love Chanel classics, when they're done right with timeless classic design, great fabric and fit, even if it's 30 or 50 years later you cannot tell at all and it's just as chic and impeccable today as it was then.

Ok so I saw that the rainbow lion buttons were avail on the white double breasted jacket, the swing-ish jacket with the round collars, and on this cardigan.  There was also a black sweater that has silver lion heads on it that's under $3000.

I was contemplating the swing jacket but while it would definitely work for my body shape, I don't think the silhouette it would flatter it and round collars again don't look horrible on me but not the most flattering for me typically as well. The cardigan however fit me quite well and it's classic styling with the color trims (which I liked lots as I love classic with a modern twist that is not too outrageous or would become dated. I like the poppy red trim as I find it to be a nice pop of color that is also timeless).

I tried on this cardigan and the black sweater. black sweater was simple and nice but no "wow" factor.  This cardigan is so simple but the fit was so nice. also the color of trim and the buttons were "just the right" amount of interest. I figured I might regret if I don't get this and I doubt this style in my size (probably one of the most popular/common sizes) would make it to sale season...we all know how same Chanel buttons don't show up again once gone from the season...

Pros: beside the above, it's very discreet you can't see it's chanel unless you see the cc under the lion on the buttons up close. Easy style to go with everything and given the thickness can be worn all winter and in transitional weather also.

Con: price? (not sure if this is on the pricier end of Chanel cashmere cardigan prices?), durability/longevity? maintenance - is this a hassle and is it possible to keep pristine like one can with Chanel jackets?   (in the past after some pilling and if the material get thin/worn out on my non expensive cashmere sweaters I just throw them out  

I am a bit nervous though as this is cashmere and not sure how it will wear - mainly from losing shape? and also from pilling? *would you ladies share advice/experience please?*  the cashmere is nice and thicker than or as thick as most from other good brands I have, but not nearly anywhere as thick as the sturdy cashmere of my Chanel winter scarf (it was so luxuriously thick that it's like a thick cable knit sweater but like much much softer).  *Advise on wear and care of this type that is not super thick Chanel cashmere would be greatly appreciated!*

Also - *The price of this is $3200 - what are your thoughts on pricing of this one? the jacket is only about $1500 more than the cardigan price. is this the typical Chanel cashmere sweater cardigan price? higher/lower than typical? Your honest opinion please on paying this price for this cardigan as a choice appreciated - do you think this I a good choice/value (Chanel wise of course).  For example, under reasonable care, what would you say is the lifespan of this for those with experience with this type of Chanel cardigans (3 years? 5 years? 10?). 

This would be my first Chanel cashmere.  Thanks!!!
*


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> So... totally didn't expect to buy anything from Act 1 but honestly I really love the colorful Chanel Lion buttons (I've been craving for something with Chanel leo and hopefully one day soon a bag perhaps with the leo lock when they make it again).
> 
> sorry for the long post but lots of questions and sort of excited.
> 
> Side story but the reason for my visit to begin with (and why I walk out with another item as always sigh...)- My lovely Chanel boutique SA and seamstress offered to help me with alteration on my black vintage tweed jacket from the 1980's with camellia buttons that I previously posted on this thread.  It looked a bit slouchy due to the relaxed arm design where it's wide and loose around the top of the arm area and then "tapers" downwards to more narrow sleeve wrist areas. The jacket fit perfectly on shoulders and body but they were very wide on the upper arms which is probably the only part of the jacket that I feel may look a bit "dated".  Now the jacket is absolute PEREFECTION - what a difference this made!! - and such a easy light tweed jacket to wear too I'm so excited - it will be used lots and much more even than my Paris Rome LBJ - I know it already. That's why I love Chanel classics, when they're done right with timeless classic design, great fabric and fit, even if it's 30 or 50 years later you cannot tell at all and it's just as chic and impeccable today as it was then.
> 
> Ok so I saw that the rainbow lion buttons were avail on the white double breasted jacket, the swing-ish jacket with the round collars, and on this cardigan.  There was also a black sweater that has silver lion heads on it that's under $3000.
> 
> I was contemplating the swing jacket but while it would definitely work for my body shape, I don't think the silhouette it would flatter it and round collars again don't look horrible on me but not the most flattering for me typically as well. The cardigan however fit me quite well and it's classic styling with the color trims (which I liked lots as I love classic with a modern twist that is not too outrageous or would become dated. I like the poppy red trim as I find it to be a nice pop of color that is also timeless).
> 
> I tried on this cardigan and the black sweater. black sweater was simple and nice but no "wow" factor.  This cardigan is so simple but the fit was so nice. also the color of trim and the buttons were "just the right" amount of interest. I figured I might regret if I don't get this and I doubt this style in my size (probably one of the most popular/common sizes) would make it to sale season...we all know how same Chanel buttons don't show up again once gone from the season...
> 
> Pros: beside the above, it's very discreet you can't see it's chanel unless you see the cc under the lion on the buttons up close. Easy style to go with everything and given the thickness can be worn all winter and in transitional weather also.
> 
> Con: price? (not sure if this is on the pricier end of Chanel cashmere cardigan prices?), durability/longevity? maintenance - is this a hassle and is it possible to keep pristine like one can with Chanel jackets?   (in the past after some pilling and if the material get thin/worn out on my non expensive cashmere sweaters I just throw them out
> 
> I am a bit nervous though as this is cashmere and not sure how it will wear - mainly from losing shape? and also from pilling? *would you ladies share advice/experience please?*  the cashmere is nice and thicker than or as thick as most from other good brands I have, but not nearly anywhere as thick as the sturdy cashmere of my Chanel winter scarf (it was so luxuriously thick that it's like a thick cable knit sweater but like much much softer).  *Advise on wear and care of this type that is not super thick Chanel cashmere would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> Also - *The price of this is $3200 - what are your thoughts on pricing of this one? the jacket is only about $1500 more than the cardigan price. is this the typical Chanel cashmere sweater cardigan price? higher/lower than typical? Your honest opinion please on paying this price for this cardigan as a choice appreciated - do you think this I a good choice/value (Chanel wise of course).  For example, under reasonable care, what would you say is the lifespan of this for those with experience with this type of Chanel cardigans (3 years? 5 years? 10?).
> 
> This would be my first Chanel cashmere.  Thanks!!!
> *
> View attachment 3588961
> View attachment 3588962
> View attachment 3588963



Congrats!!!  I love it!!  It looks great on you.   Everything seems to be higher at this point, and I would say the price is what you would expect.  The detailing with the white and the red is wonderful and the buttons are fabulous.  I do not find that Chanel loses shape.  You just want to be careful and not stuff the pockets or pull out the cuffs.  This can certainly be worn with a dress, skirt, pant or jean so it seems very versatile to me.  From that point of view, I would say it could even be a better value than a jacket.  As far as lifespan, I keep things forever because I am kind to them lol!  I keep any eye out for any spots etc and depill things if necessary, though I don't find Chanel cashmere to pill very much. This is absolutely a great classic and will never go out of style.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> So... totally didn't expect to buy anything from Act 1 but honestly I really love the colorful Chanel Lion buttons (I've been craving for something with Chanel leo and hopefully one day soon a bag perhaps with the leo lock when they make it again).
> 
> sorry for the long post but lots of questions and sort of excited.
> 
> Side story but the reason for my visit to begin with (and why I walk out with another item as always sigh...)- My lovely Chanel boutique SA and seamstress offered to help me with alteration on my black vintage tweed jacket from the 1980's with camellia buttons that I previously posted on this thread.  It looked a bit slouchy due to the relaxed arm design where it's wide and loose around the top of the arm area and then "tapers" downwards to more narrow sleeve wrist areas. The jacket fit perfectly on shoulders and body but they were very wide on the upper arms which is probably the only part of the jacket that I feel may look a bit "dated".  Now the jacket is absolute PEREFECTION - what a difference this made!! - and such a easy light tweed jacket to wear too I'm so excited - it will be used lots and much more even than my Paris Rome LBJ - I know it already. That's why I love Chanel classics, when they're done right with timeless classic design, great fabric and fit, even if it's 30 or 50 years later you cannot tell at all and it's just as chic and impeccable today as it was then.
> 
> Ok so I saw that the rainbow lion buttons were avail on the white double breasted jacket, the swing-ish jacket with the round collars, and on this cardigan.  There was also a black sweater that has silver lion heads on it that's under $3000.
> 
> I was contemplating the swing jacket but while it would definitely work for my body shape, I don't think the silhouette it would flatter it and round collars again don't look horrible on me but not the most flattering for me typically as well. The cardigan however fit me quite well and it's classic styling with the color trims (which I liked lots as I love classic with a modern twist that is not too outrageous or would become dated. I like the poppy red trim as I find it to be a nice pop of color that is also timeless).
> 
> I tried on this cardigan and the black sweater. black sweater was simple and nice but no "wow" factor.  This cardigan is so simple but the fit was so nice. also the color of trim and the buttons were "just the right" amount of interest. I figured I might regret if I don't get this and I doubt this style in my size (probably one of the most popular/common sizes) would make it to sale season...we all know how same Chanel buttons don't show up again once gone from the season...
> 
> Pros: beside the above, it's very discreet you can't see it's chanel unless you see the cc under the lion on the buttons up close. Easy style to go with everything and given the thickness can be worn all winter and in transitional weather also.
> 
> Con: price? (not sure if this is on the pricier end of Chanel cashmere cardigan prices?), durability/longevity? maintenance - is this a hassle and is it possible to keep pristine like one can with Chanel jackets?   (in the past after some pilling and if the material get thin/worn out on my non expensive cashmere sweaters I just throw them out
> 
> I am a bit nervous though as this is cashmere and not sure how it will wear - mainly from losing shape? and also from pilling? *would you ladies share advice/experience please?*  the cashmere is nice and thicker than or as thick as most from other good brands I have, but not nearly anywhere as thick as the sturdy cashmere of my Chanel winter scarf (it was so luxuriously thick that it's like a thick cable knit sweater but like much much softer).  *Advise on wear and care of this type that is not super thick Chanel cashmere would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> Also - *The price of this is $3200 - what are your thoughts on pricing of this one? the jacket is only about $1500 more than the cardigan price. is this the typical Chanel cashmere sweater cardigan price? higher/lower than typical? Your honest opinion please on paying this price for this cardigan as a choice appreciated - do you think this I a good choice/value (Chanel wise of course).  For example, under reasonable care, what would you say is the lifespan of this for those with experience with this type of Chanel cardigans (3 years? 5 years? 10?).
> 
> This would be my first Chanel cashmere.  Thanks!!!
> *
> View attachment 3588961
> View attachment 3588962
> View attachment 3588963



I think it's a lovely sweater with great details and it looks wonderful on you. The price seems typical for Chanel. I only have one cardigan. The cashmere seems better than any other brand that I have seen. I suspect it will last a lifetime. But others here have more long term experience than I do.


----------



## Vanana

I've also just realized that the cardigan matches my 17C rectangular mini lamb bag perfectly....


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> I've also just realized that the cardigan matches my 17C rectangular mini lamb bag perfectly....
> 
> View attachment 3588973
> View attachment 3588974


I think the bag and the cardie had your name on both of them   Great look!


----------



## gracekelly

Well PbP, I think I might have found the piece that yells out at me. lol!  I will have to find Vanana's cardie on Monday!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's a lovely sweater with great details and it looks wonderful on you. The price seems typical for Chanel. I only have one cardigan. The cashmere seems better than any other brand that I have seen. I suspect it will last a lifetime. But others here have more long term experience than I do.


Thank you so much for taking the time to share your thoughts! This is promising. I was wondering if the material may get thinner or even have holes over time from piling and I'm quite ignorant on cashmere care so am quite nervous that I don't ignorantly ruin it by over or under depilling or washing/cleaning (e.g., is de-piling promptly actually better for the material vs. holding off until absolutely have to?).  Based on the feedback from you experienced ladies so far it seems like I may have over worried and the material may be sturdier than I thought and made to last 

The other ones I own are between $100 - $300 so I sort of wear them carefully, dry clean but other than that if they loose shape or pill badly I throw them out and replace.  No way I would do that with this one! 

will search for some discussions on care (which I am sure TPF has)


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!!!  I love it!!  It looks great on you.   Everything seems to be higher at this point, and I would say the price is what you would expect.  The detailing with the white and the red is wonderful and the buttons are fabulous.  I do not find that Chanel loses shape.  You just want to be careful and not stuff the pockets or pull out the cuffs.  This can certainly be worn with a dress, skirt, pant or jean so it seems very versatile to me.  From that point of view, I would say it could even be a better value than a jacket.  As far as lifespan, I keep things forever because I am kind to them lol!  I keep any eye out for any spots etc and depill things if necessary, though I don't find Chanel cashmere to pill very much. This is absolutely a great classic and will never go out of style.



Thanks so much for the tip!!! I will be more careful with the cuff. the "pockets" are not real (I'm surprised! I thought all chanel pockets are working pockets - isn't that a rule?) though I then thought maybe it's better that they were not actual pockets as I don't want to stretch them out.  It sure looked real though because I only realized it when I tried to open it and realize that it wasn't there (even then I was still like looking at the other side to make sure it wasn't just stitched shut because it looked like there were pockets).

I did have a feeling the pricing wasn't on the lower end of its type but perhaps not too far off... which I'm ok with (just didn't want to start my first one by buying one of the most expensive one (for example, like the $5000 chanel jacket vs. the $7000 chanel jacket )  

Thanks so much!!!  I am now so excited to style this


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Well PbP, I think I might have found the piece that yells out at me. lol!  I will have to find Vanana's cardie on Monday!


  Good luck (that just eased some of my anxiety on the choice as I know you ladies have great taste and know your Chanel RTW here!)


----------



## gracekelly

Actually I think that if they are not pockets it is a plus because you won't have the bulk and have them sticking out


----------



## pigleto972001

That is a lovely cardigan. And I love the buttons. It looks great on you!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> I've also just realized that the cardigan matches my 17C rectangular mini lamb bag perfectly....
> 
> View attachment 3588973
> View attachment 3588974



Lovely choice and I wouldn't worry about the quality. It suits you so well. Their cardigans hold up well. This one is similar from C13. No issues.


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> I've also just realized that the cardigan matches my 17C rectangular mini lamb bag perfectly....
> 
> View attachment 3588973
> View attachment 3588974



Perfect match! I think it was meant to be in that case. 
I absolutely adore my lion buttons.


It sounds like you are really excited about this cashmere, so that makes me think that the pleasure alone makes it a "yes".
I had one Chanel cashmere sweater and did not have any issues with pilling etc over several years, but I did get a tiny moth hole in the back somehow...


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Sad, but true as this is from 2008.  The couture pieces are more shaped.


Yes, the couture is much better in terms of fit too, even big and expensive designers are cutting production costs, fitted jackets are more difficult to produce. I hate when they try to push unfinished clothes as fashionable. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> *ari* and others who might be interested, I spoke too soon (too jetlagged to look properly) about the shoulder pads. I think the white version may be constructed differently. I only saw the one side loosely attached to the lining, but the other side near the collar is very integrated within the lining and the main fabric. So I am afaid it's not going to be a diy job for me. Will need to visit the store tailor if I still want them removed.





MrsOwen3 said:


> The white one is definitely just lightly tacked in on top of the lining. There were a few stitches to snip near the collar but it was so loosely done I could see where to remove them without touching the fabric or collar construction. I'm also just impatient.
> 
> I would save it for the tailor if you're unsure, it's probably easier to see on the white fabric.
> 
> I missed so many posts all day! @chincac our jacket looks so great on you, now I'm excited to wear mine.
> 
> For those that asked for more fit/fabric, it feels light and wearable to me, fully lined as we've heard and a great weight for layering without being too warm. I'm going to wear it and then see if I want the shoulder pulled in a tiny bit but I took my normal size and it's a comfy fit at the under arm and sleeve where I find my black Paris Rome a bit snug in that area even in the next size up.  I have a large (natural) chest and it buttons but I normally do not wear my jackets buttoned up. This looked cute with the top button closed and the rest open/flared out slightly.  My struggle with jackets has always been between a large enough size to button up over the girls but not so large the shoulders are swimming on me so I may need to have the shoulders narrowed slightly at some point. I just don't live near my SA and boutique and while I know NM could do the alterations for me I just haven't pursued it. I think Chanel jackets are good for me though because they come with such a generous seam allowance, I can get a better fit in the chest if needed.
> 
> The tulle tweed is my favorite part, it looks airy and interesting and will be a great piece for me. Now I have my white, my black and my beige and I'm going to try to just enjoy seeing you stylish ladies for a while and sit out till Fall!


Thank you MrsOwen and xiangxiang, this is so helpful!



Vanana said:


> So... totally didn't expect to buy anything from Act 1 but honestly I really love the colorful Chanel Lion buttons (I've been craving for something with Chanel leo and hopefully one day soon a bag perhaps with the leo lock when they make it again).
> 
> sorry for the long post but lots of questions and sort of excited.
> 
> Side story but the reason for my visit to begin with (and why I walk out with another item as always sigh...)- My lovely Chanel boutique SA and seamstress offered to help me with alteration on my black vintage tweed jacket from the 1980's with camellia buttons that I previously posted on this thread.  It looked a bit slouchy due to the relaxed arm design where it's wide and loose around the top of the arm area and then "tapers" downwards to more narrow sleeve wrist areas. The jacket fit perfectly on shoulders and body but they were very wide on the upper arms which is probably the only part of the jacket that I feel may look a bit "dated".  Now the jacket is absolute PEREFECTION - what a difference this made!! - and such a easy light tweed jacket to wear too I'm so excited - it will be used lots and much more even than my Paris Rome LBJ - I know it already. That's why I love Chanel classics, when they're done right with timeless classic design, great fabric and fit, even if it's 30 or 50 years later you cannot tell at all and it's just as chic and impeccable today as it was then.
> 
> Ok so I saw that the rainbow lion buttons were avail on the white double breasted jacket, the swing-ish jacket with the round collars, and on this cardigan.  There was also a black sweater that has silver lion heads on it that's under $3000.
> 
> I was contemplating the swing jacket but while it would definitely work for my body shape, I don't think the silhouette it would flatter it and round collars again don't look horrible on me but not the most flattering for me typically as well. The cardigan however fit me quite well and it's classic styling with the color trims (which I liked lots as I love classic with a modern twist that is not too outrageous or would become dated. I like the poppy red trim as I find it to be a nice pop of color that is also timeless).
> 
> I tried on this cardigan and the black sweater. black sweater was simple and nice but no "wow" factor.  This cardigan is so simple but the fit was so nice. also the color of trim and the buttons were "just the right" amount of interest. I figured I might regret if I don't get this and I doubt this style in my size (probably one of the most popular/common sizes) would make it to sale season...we all know how same Chanel buttons don't show up again once gone from the season...
> 
> Pros: beside the above, it's very discreet you can't see it's chanel unless you see the cc under the lion on the buttons up close. Easy style to go with everything and given the thickness can be worn all winter and in transitional weather also.
> 
> Con: price? (not sure if this is on the pricier end of Chanel cashmere cardigan prices?), durability/longevity? maintenance - is this a hassle and is it possible to keep pristine like one can with Chanel jackets?   (in the past after some pilling and if the material get thin/worn out on my non expensive cashmere sweaters I just throw them out
> 
> I am a bit nervous though as this is cashmere and not sure how it will wear - mainly from losing shape? and also from pilling? *would you ladies share advice/experience please?*  the cashmere is nice and thicker than or as thick as most from other good brands I have, but not nearly anywhere as thick as the sturdy cashmere of my Chanel winter scarf (it was so luxuriously thick that it's like a thick cable knit sweater but like much much softer).  *Advise on wear and care of this type that is not super thick Chanel cashmere would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> Also - *The price of this is $3200 - what are your thoughts on pricing of this one? the jacket is only about $1500 more than the cardigan price. is this the typical Chanel cashmere sweater cardigan price? higher/lower than typical? Your honest opinion please on paying this price for this cardigan as a choice appreciated - do you think this I a good choice/value (Chanel wise of course).  For example, under reasonable care, what would you say is the lifespan of this for those with experience with this type of Chanel cardigans (3 years? 5 years? 10?).
> 
> This would be my first Chanel cashmere.  Thanks!!!
> *
> View attachment 3588961
> View attachment 3588962
> View attachment 3588963


Vanana, the cardigan looks great on you! 
I love Chanel knits! They hold very well. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely choice and I wouldn't worry about the quality. It suits you so well. Their cardigans hold up well. This one is similar from C13. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589040



PQP, great look! Love the neck line.


----------



## Baglover121

Vanana said:


> So... totally didn't expect to buy anything from Act 1 but honestly I really love the colorful Chanel Lion buttons (I've been craving for something with Chanel leo and hopefully one day soon a bag perhaps with the leo lock when they make it again).
> 
> sorry for the long post but lots of questions and sort of excited.
> 
> Side story but the reason for my visit to begin with (and why I walk out with another item as always sigh...)- My lovely Chanel boutique SA and seamstress offered to help me with alteration on my black vintage tweed jacket from the 1980's with camellia buttons that I previously posted on this thread.  It looked a bit slouchy due to the relaxed arm design where it's wide and loose around the top of the arm area and then "tapers" downwards to more narrow sleeve wrist areas. The jacket fit perfectly on shoulders and body but they were very wide on the upper arms which is probably the only part of the jacket that I feel may look a bit "dated".  Now the jacket is absolute PEREFECTION - what a difference this made!! - and such a easy light tweed jacket to wear too I'm so excited - it will be used lots and much more even than my Paris Rome LBJ - I know it already. That's why I love Chanel classics, when they're done right with timeless classic design, great fabric and fit, even if it's 30 or 50 years later you cannot tell at all and it's just as chic and impeccable today as it was then.
> 
> Ok so I saw that the rainbow lion buttons were avail on the white double breasted jacket, the swing-ish jacket with the round collars, and on this cardigan.  There was also a black sweater that has silver lion heads on it that's under $3000.
> 
> I was contemplating the swing jacket but while it would definitely work for my body shape, I don't think the silhouette it would flatter it and round collars again don't look horrible on me but not the most flattering for me typically as well. The cardigan however fit me quite well and it's classic styling with the color trims (which I liked lots as I love classic with a modern twist that is not too outrageous or would become dated. I like the poppy red trim as I find it to be a nice pop of color that is also timeless).
> 
> I tried on this cardigan and the black sweater. black sweater was simple and nice but no "wow" factor.  This cardigan is so simple but the fit was so nice. also the color of trim and the buttons were "just the right" amount of interest. I figured I might regret if I don't get this and I doubt this style in my size (probably one of the most popular/common sizes) would make it to sale season...we all know how same Chanel buttons don't show up again once gone from the season...
> 
> Pros: beside the above, it's very discreet you can't see it's chanel unless you see the cc under the lion on the buttons up close. Easy style to go with everything and given the thickness can be worn all winter and in transitional weather also.
> 
> Con: price? (not sure if this is on the pricier end of Chanel cashmere cardigan prices?), durability/longevity? maintenance - is this a hassle and is it possible to keep pristine like one can with Chanel jackets?   (in the past after some pilling and if the material get thin/worn out on my non expensive cashmere sweaters I just throw them out
> 
> I am a bit nervous though as this is cashmere and not sure how it will wear - mainly from losing shape? and also from pilling? *would you ladies share advice/experience please?*  the cashmere is nice and thicker than or as thick as most from other good brands I have, but not nearly anywhere as thick as the sturdy cashmere of my Chanel winter scarf (it was so luxuriously thick that it's like a thick cable knit sweater but like much much softer).  *Advise on wear and care of this type that is not super thick Chanel cashmere would be greatly appreciated!*
> 
> Also - *The price of this is $3200 - what are your thoughts on pricing of this one? the jacket is only about $1500 more than the cardigan price. is this the typical Chanel cashmere sweater cardigan price? higher/lower than typical? Your honest opinion please on paying this price for this cardigan as a choice appreciated - do you think this I a good choice/value (Chanel wise of course).  For example, under reasonable care, what would you say is the lifespan of this for those with experience with this type of Chanel cardigans (3 years? 5 years? 10?).
> 
> This would be my first Chanel cashmere.  Thanks!!!
> *
> View attachment 3588961
> View attachment 3588962
> View attachment 3588963





Im waiting for this cardigan to arrive in my size, have loved it since my SA sent me the press pics back in August [emoji4]

the cardigan is gorgeous, timeless Chanel design with the legendary lion head buttons , And  that pop of colour is just so  fresh and contemporary, it doesn't get any better than this. 
sure it would go with lots of things and I just love it with your bag, 

To answer some of your concerns:

-price is typical of Chanel cashmere, even when compared to other brands like valentino whose cashmere and knitwear  is actually not that great and can sometimes be around £2600 for embroidered cardigans . this  Chanel  cashmere cardi seems like a good price. 

-durability, my oldest Chanel cardigan is approx 10 years old, older than my first born[emoji23] , and I still wear it, great shape, no pilling,  and still incredibly soft. 

I think this is a great piece that you will probably wear for a very long time,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Yes, the couture is much better in terms of fit too, even big and expensive designers are cutting production costs, fitted jackets are more difficult to produce. I hate when they try to push unfinished clothes as fashionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsOwen and xiangxiang, this is so helpful!
> 
> 
> Vanana, the cardigan looks great on you!
> I love Chanel knits! They hold very well.
> 
> 
> PQP, great look! Love the neck line.



Thank you Ari
Totally agree about the irritation about unfinished items. Men's suit jackets that come without lining as well now, nonsense!


----------



## Vanana

Baglover121 said:


> Im waiting for this cardigan to arrive in my size, have loved it since my SA sent me the press pics back in August [emoji4]
> 
> the cardigan is gorgeous, timeless Chanel design with the legendary lion head buttons , And  that pop of colour is just so  fresh and contemporary, it doesn't get any better than this.
> sure it would go with lots of things and I just love it with your bag,
> 
> To answer some of your concerns:
> 
> -price is typical of Chanel cashmere, even when compared to other brands like valentino whose cashmere and knitwear  is actually not that great and can sometimes be around £2600 for embroidered cardigans . this  Chanel  cashmere cardi seems like a good price.
> 
> -durability, my oldest Chanel cardigan is approx 10 years old, older than my first born[emoji23] , and I still wear it, great shape, no pilling,  and still incredibly soft.
> 
> I think this is a great piece that you will probably wear for a very long time,


Thabo you so much I am so excited for you!!!!  

All the points you raised are exactually why I loved it too. I am so amazed that such a simple shape that's been made by every brand (I must have over 50 cardigans already- I am a hoarder ), but this cardigan just stands out! Just the fit and quality material alone I think. 

I am dipping my toes into designer clothing with classic forever pieces and have been wanting a chanel cardigan but was thinking I would pick up one during sale.  But I think I found love with this one and along with it my first CC cardigan sticker shock 

Thanks for the advice and sharing the great news on longevity of these. Greatly valued and appreciated. I feel much relieved that I may not have made a very expensive mistake.

As for the sticker shock I'm sure I will get over it as I continue to fall in love with chanel rtw. I went almost from no designer love to chanel bags and same with rtw. I still have some designer bags that i need to sell from my exploring days, likely at a loss. At least I know I haven't wasted too much $ exploring some of the other trendy pricy designer brands and instead put it toward some thing that would last. (Do you see me rationalizing this?)


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Yes, the couture is much better in terms of fit too, even big and expensive designers are cutting production costs, fitted jackets are more difficult to produce. I hate when they try to push unfinished clothes as fashionable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you MrsOwen and xiangxiang, this is so helpful!
> 
> 
> Vanana, the cardigan looks great on you!
> I love Chanel knits! They hold very well.
> 
> 
> PQP, great look! Love the neck line.


Thanks ari. I value your expertise on rtw and I know from this thread that you are always honest.  this is a keeper then! (I almost left it because of my indecision... phew...)


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Perfect match! I think it was meant to be in that case.
> I absolutely adore my lion buttons.
> View attachment 3589069
> 
> It sounds like you are really excited about this cashmere, so that makes me think that the pleasure alone makes it a "yes".
> I had one Chanel cashmere sweater and did not have any issues with pilling etc over several years, but I did get a tiny moth hole in the back somehow...


Wow!!! Thanks for sharing that photo   that is just magical!!

I have no problem with the cc buttons at all but I sure love the discrete camelia and lion (my absolute favorite)!

My husband and I got very excited after I got home and realized the bag would match the cardigan perfectly!!!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> That is a lovely cardigan. And I love the buttons. It looks great on you!!!


Thank you so much!! I love it lots but was unsure due to lack of experience in handling the material (it's on the high maintenance side) price and longevity but you ladies are super helpful in chasing the doubts away for me.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Wow!!! Thanks for sharing that photo   that is just magical!!
> 
> I have no problem with the cc buttons at all but I sure love the discrete camelia and lion (my absolute favorite)!
> 
> My husband and I got very excited after I got home and realized the bag would match the cardigan perfectly!!!



It was meant to be yours! Congratulations. It beautiful.


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely choice and I wouldn't worry about the quality. It suits you so well. Their cardigans hold up well. This one is similar from C13. No issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589040


Wow I love the trim and color of it on this!!!!  Effortless and yet so special!! Thank you so much for sharing your photo and the validation on quality. I've always marveled at your great shopping super powers that get you all those amazing finds!!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was meant to be yours! Congratulations. It beautiful.


Thank you! Now that the doubts have been casted away by the magic of the ladies on this thread I am super excited to enjoy this 

I would greatly appreciate a shopping list of things I can buy to care for it though like specific items i can get for pilling and perhaps small stain removal, storage, cleaning tricks that you ladies have to share?

I am in US so anything I can get in person or online would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Wow I love the trim and color of it on this!!!!  Effortless and yet so special!! Thank you so much for sharing your photo and the validation on quality. I've always marveled at your great shopping super powers that get you all those amazing finds!!



TY, if you miss out some styles they turn up with some delay on the European resale market. I love to hunt them down. Prices are still more reasonable than in US where people make a living on resale. But fakes are coming up too. I recently sent an item back and got refunded I was sure came straight from China. You need to know the details well. Most wanted items with easy tweeds are copied almost to perfection now. Our posts of the tags will certainly help the industry [emoji26]


----------



## Genie27

I saw all these beautiful pieces in person today. The white jacket is sooo nice. And there was a gorgeous dress + jacket combo in a lightweight multicoloured weave that I thought was amazing. Just the way the fabric moved - beautiful.


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> It's beautiful on you! I only wear mine with jeans or leather pants too, but that's all my life requires.
> 
> It would be a fun change to have a suit life, I enjoy seeing all the looks in this thread, it makes me happy, simple as that.


My casual wardrobe also consisted of lots of jeans in various wash and some leather pants (for winter) but I really missed the "suit and dress life" back in the older days... especially after seeing all the lovely ladies gorgeously styling in the 2-piece suits and dresses .


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> My casual wardrobe also consisted of lots of jeans in various wash and some leather pants (for winter) but I really missed the "suit and dress life" back in the older days... especially after seeing all the lovely ladies gorgeously styling in the 2-piece suits and dresses .


Funny that you say this.  I look at pictures of my mom back when when ladies really dressed and I am so impressed with the outfits.  I recall her telling me that when she had  suit made, she took the extra fabric and had a hat trimmed with it to finish the outfit.   She always dressed and wore make-up , even at the end of her extremely long life and looked wonderful.  When I see how some people dress now......  So a big shout out for the ladies of the Chanel thread who take the time and trouble to look great and share it with the rest of us!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Funny that you say this.  I look at pictures of my mom back when when ladies really dressed and I am so impressed with the outfits.  I recall her telling me that when she had  suit made, she took the extra fabric and had a hat trimmed with it to finish the outfit.   She always dressed and wore make-up , even at the end of her extremely long life and looked wonderful.  When I see how some people dress now......  So a big shout out for the ladies of the Chanel thread who take the time and trouble to look great and share it with the rest of us!



Love the story about your mom, I'm full of admiration of ladies and men who keep the effort going especially when aging. It also helps me to stay dressed up at home. Kind of justifies  the wardrobe. My mom's mantra was to remove the good clothes at home to keep them longer, I always hated this idea and am so glad I can make my choices now[emoji854]


----------



## gracekelly

Mom would have loved the fashion give and take on this thread. Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> Funny that you say this.  I look at pictures of my mom back when when ladies really dressed and I am so impressed with the outfits.  I recall her telling me that when she had  suit made, she took the extra fabric and had a hat trimmed with it to finish the outfit.   She always dressed and wore make-up , even at the end of her extremely long life and looked wonderful.  When I see how some people dress now......  So a big shout out for the ladies of the Chanel thread who take the time and trouble to look great and share it with the rest of us!



Love your comments about your mom!   I used to "save" certain pieces of clothing for a special occasion then thought, "Why?".   I now try to wear all of my clothes if it's appropriate for the occasion.  If I'm overdressed compared to others, it's ok with me.  Mom always said that it's better to be overdressed than underdressed.  I don't judge anyone for their choice of clothes as I believe it's completely personal.  Some days I feel more like dressing up and other times more casual. That's why we have so many designers!!


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> Love your comments about your mom!   I used to "save" certain pieces of clothing for a special occasion then thought, "Why?".   I now try to wear all of my clothes if it's appropriate for the occasion.  If I'm overdressed compared to others, it's ok with me.  Mom always said that it's better to be overdressed than underdressed.  I don't judge anyone for their choice of clothes as I believe it's completely personal.  Some days I feel more like dressing up and other times more casual. That's why we have so many designers!!


Lol. You are describing me!  Here I am going off to DH's birthday concert and dinner


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Lol. You are describing me!  Here I am going off to DH's birthday concert and dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590247



Best reason to dress up, enjoy your day !


----------



## Love Of My Life

chaneljewel said:


> Love your comments about your mom!   I used to "save" certain pieces of clothing for a special occasion then thought, "Why?".   I now try to wear all of my clothes if it's appropriate for the occasion.  If I'm overdressed compared to others, it's ok with me.  Mom always said that it's better to be overdressed than underdressed.  I don't judge anyone for their choice of clothes as I believe it's completely personal.  Some days I feel more like dressing up and other times more casual. That's why we have so many designers!!



It makes me feel good to be dressed in a nice manner.. You feel polished & finished & agree with what your Mom said..


----------



## gracekelly

My DH tells me all the time that I am overdressed and my reply is that I am dressing for myself and if other people want to look sloppy then that is their right.


----------



## EmileH

Two looks from the past few weeks.

My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.




And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> My DH tells me all the time that I am overdressed and my reply is that I am dressing for myself and if other people want to look sloppy then that is their right.



Totally agree! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602



You look great! Love the 2nd outfit...youthful and refreshing.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> My DH tells me all the time that I am overdressed and my reply is that I am dressing for myself and if other people want to look sloppy then that is their right.



Love your attitude. My DH often tells me "don't wear so much chanel it will look like you're trying too hard" to which I respond "I AM trying."  
I had a patient tell me when I was a medical student that she only trusted sharp dressed doctors. So now that I can afford nicer clothes than when I was a student, I try to look sharp so I am trusted. [emoji12]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602



Love the skirt! I need to try and visit the Anne Fontaine boutique, seems like they have great stuff!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602



Perfect looks. I'm always drooling at the Salzburg. 
I found out that on me anyway the tweed suit looks better with lighter stockings. I have some golden beige structured cotton ones for winter [emoji300]️ . Black is like cutting off the legs from the skirt.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> You look great! Love the 2nd outfit...youthful and refreshing.



Thank you.



ailoveresale said:


> Love your attitude. My DH often tells me "don't wear so much chanel it will look like you're trying too hard" to which I respond "I AM trying."
> I had a patient tell me when I was a medical student that she only trusted sharp dressed doctors. So now that I can afford nicer clothes than when I was a student, I try to look sharp so I am trusted. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> Love the skirt! I need to try and visit the Anne Fontaine boutique, seems like they have great stuff!



I think it varies by where you practice. When I worked in an affluent community this was certainly true. Patients wanted their doctors to dress nicely. I'm in a less affluent community now, or perhaps times have changed in the past 10 years. I have had at least one raised eyebrow and not so nice comment. But I suppose that's a topic for another day and another thread...

I am super selective about what I buy at Anne Fontaine but occasionally I find a gem.



Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect looks. I'm always drooling at the Salzburg.
> I found out that on me anyway the tweed suit looks better with lighter stockings. I have some golden beige structured cotton ones for winter [emoji300]️ . Black is like cutting off the legs from the skirt.



Ah! Thanks for the tip. I'll try lighter stockings.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Lol. You are describing me!  Here I am going off to DH's birthday concert and dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590247


gracekelly, very elegant look! love the pearls! hope it was fun!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602


PP, the gold suit is fantastic, maybe the skirt is a bit big for you, or is it the angle of the picture? I think it looks very nice and elegant.
I love this white jacket, I'm wearing mine today. The Anne Fontaine skirt looks perfect with it! isn't it a bit like the H skirt you were thinking about?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3591002
> 
> 
> Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️


I love this skirt on you PQP! you made it look so classy!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3591002
> 
> 
> Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️



Oh I like the outfit. Great find.



ari said:


> gracekelly, very elegant look! love the pearls! hope it was fun!
> 
> 
> PP, the gold suit is fantastic, maybe the skirt is a bit big for you, or is it the angle of the picture? I think it looks very nice and elegant.
> I love this white jacket, I'm wearing mine today. The Anne Fontaine skirt looks perfect with it! isn't it a bit like the H skirt you were thinking about?



Thank you. The Hermes skirt was $8000 and this one was $800. [emoji6]


----------



## pasha

Just wanting to share a couple of my favorite tops - 06A puffer jacket. I love the buttons from the 06A collection.




Cardigan : Edinburgh collection


----------



## ari

pasha said:


> Just wanting to share a couple of my favorite tops - 06A puffer jacket. I love the buttons from the 06A collection.
> 
> View attachment 3591050
> 
> 
> Cardigan : Edinburgh collection
> 
> View attachment 3591060



Thank you Pasha for sharing these jackets! This cardigan is totally amazing!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3591002
> 
> 
> Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️



Forgot to say how much I enjoy your sense of humor!


----------



## gracekelly

pasha said:


> Just wanting to share a couple of my favorite tops - 06A puffer jacket. I love the buttons from the 06A collection.
> 
> View attachment 3591050
> 
> 
> Cardigan : Edinburgh collection
> 
> View attachment 3591060


I loved that collection, but it was too heavy for where I live. Looks great!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602


OMG now I just realized I *need* a pleated leather skirt.  This was not intuitive to me (leather skirt + chanel tweed) but it's fantastic!  you look great!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> Just wanting to share a couple of my favorite tops - 06A puffer jacket. I love the buttons from the 06A collection.
> 
> View attachment 3591050
> 
> 
> Cardigan : Edinburgh collection
> 
> View attachment 3591060



Such great items,very cool. So good to see real life pics of these past seasons masterpieces!


----------



## EmileH

pasha said:


> Just wanting to share a couple of my favorite tops - 06A puffer jacket. I love the buttons from the 06A collection.
> 
> View attachment 3591050
> 
> 
> Cardigan : Edinburgh collection
> 
> View attachment 3591060



These are such fun pieces. The cardigan is really lovely.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Love your attitude. My DH often tells me "don't wear so much chanel it will look like you're trying too hard" to which I respond "I AM trying."
> I had a patient tell me when I was a medical student that she only trusted sharp dressed doctors. So now that I can afford nicer clothes than when I was a student, I try to look sharp so I am trusted. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Love the skirt! I need to try and visit the Anne Fontaine boutique, seems like they have great stuff!



I totally get your point.  When I visit any professional, I expect a clean groomed appearance.  It shows self control, self respect and propriety.  That may sound very old fashion, but if someone is going to work on your body, your life or your bank account, I want to see that they take themselves seriously, as well as others, and how they present themselves to the world.  I don't expect bespoke clothing or fancy designer items, just clean clothing and evidence of bathing.  On the other side, if that person is wearing something super expensive, I worry about how much it is going to cost me lol!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3591002
> 
> 
> Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️


I  just LOVE this skirt!  It is so fun!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pasha, the cardigan is beautiful.  Nice colors!

Just love all the photos of Chanel clothes...inspirational.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket
> 
> Played around today w some pieces
> 
> View attachment 3566201
> 
> Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style.
> 
> View attachment 3566202
> 
> Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900
> 
> View attachment 3566203
> 
> Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price.
> 
> View attachment 3566204
> 
> Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much.
> 
> The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9
> 
> Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls
> View attachment 3566206



What do folks think of the "weighty necklace" as shown above?  I don't have any Chanel jewelry, and I have a substantial store credit. . . 70% off seems like a deal?


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> What do folks think of the "weighty necklace" as shown above?  I don't have any Chanel jewelry, and I have a substantial store credit. . . 70% off seems like a deal?


It is not a deal IMO.  It weighs a ton.  Even the single one was heavy when I tried it on.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I remember seeing a pic of him wearing the gold Paris Rome jacket
> 
> Played around today w some pieces
> 
> View attachment 3566201
> 
> Zig zag. Wool cashmere. Just went for 40 off. Quite warm. Love the bomber style.
> 
> View attachment 3566202
> 
> Cruise cardigan. Looks like a jacket in some ways. Quite nice. 2900
> 
> View attachment 3566203
> 
> Act 1 jacket fresh off the press. Navy/black. Runs a little small. This is a 46. 4200. I think a great price.
> 
> View attachment 3566204
> 
> Act 1 dress. Tweed is lovely. Lots of colors. It's a bit pricy at 4400. Fully lined in the jacket lining w camellias and Chanel. There's a matching jacket to come. Not sure how much.
> 
> The act 1 items seem reasonably relatively priced. It's going on sale officially 1/9
> 
> Finally a weighty necklace that went on sale. 4675 down to 1400 I think. Two clasps. 5 strands of pearls
> View attachment 3566206


Saw the navy jacket today and I thought it was really very nice.  If I did not have a plain navy or the airline jacket, I would have been very interested.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> It is not a deal IMO.  It weighs a ton.  Even the single one was heavy when I tried it on.



It's a fun piece. But ....Depends if you think you can get the mileage. After 5 min my neck was hurting !!! It's a thick clasp - a long bar w two hooks. It was not a must have for me.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> It's a fun piece. But ....Depends if you think you can get the mileage. After 5 min my neck was hurting !!! It's a thick clasp - a long bar w two hooks. It was not a must have for me.


That was my point.  When your neck is killing you and all you can think is when can you take it off!  LOL!   That's a big no for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Lol. Neck surgery is no fun that's for sure !


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I totally get your point.  When I visit any professional, I expect a clean groomed appearance.  It shows self control, self respect and propriety.  That may sound very old fashion, but if someone is going to work on your body, your life or your bank account, I want to see that they take themselves seriously, as well as others, and how they present themselves to the world.  I don't expect bespoke clothing or fancy designer items, just clean clothing and evidence of bathing.  On the other side, if that person is wearing something super expensive, I worry about how much it is going to cost me lol!



"Just clean clothing and evidence of bathing." [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tonkamama

Karenaellen said:


> What do folks think of the "weighty necklace" as shown above?  I don't have any Chanel jewelry, and I have a substantial store credit. . . 70% off seems like a deal?


I don't think it's a deal just because it's on sale, IMO still expensive for a piece of "heavy weight" CJ that weights a ton per gracekelly.  Since you mention this could be your first Chanel necklace, I would suggest to use your store credit towards a classic Chanel necklace instead that goes with almost everything on daily basis and you will appreciate of wearing it for many years....


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> I don't think it's a deal just because it's on sale, IMO still expensive for a piece of "heavy weight" CJ that weights a ton per gracekelly.  Since you mention this could be your first Chanel necklace, I would suggest to use your store credit towards a classic Chanel necklace instead that goes with almost everything on daily basis and you will appreciate of wearing it for many years....


Sage advice!  The pearl necklace with the black silk knots is a trend necklace and for the money a classic would be better.


----------



## ari

One of my favorite jackets that I don't wear as often as I should [emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> One of my favorite jackets that I don't wear as often as I should [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591737



Dallas, isn't it. I saw it worn recently, it is so beautiful and fitted and you wear it to perfection. Does it run ttz?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Dallas, isn't it. I saw it worn recently, it is so beautiful and fitted and you wear it to perfection. Does it run ttz?


yes, PQP, it is Dallas. Thank you for the compliment. It is 36 and I usually wear 38.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> What do folks think of the "weighty necklace" as shown above?  I don't have any Chanel jewelry, and I have a substantial store credit. . . 70% off seems like a deal?



Agree with others here. You won't get much use out of it. If you eventually want the look of a heavier multistrand piece it's better to collect a few necklaces that can be worn on their own or layered.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> One of my favorite jackets that I don't wear as often as I should [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591737



It's very pretty Ari and perfect with your dress.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Saw the navy jacket today and I thought it was really very nice.  If I did not have a plain navy or the airline jacket, I would have been very interested.



I saw the navy jacket. My store has several different fabrics in the same cut. I think the airline jacket is better. The act I jacket is a bit boxy and short and I didn't see many details that were uniquely Chanel about it.


----------



## hermesBB

ari said:


> One of my favorite jackets that I don't wear as often as I should [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591737


This jacket fits you to a T! Niccccce!


----------



## hermesBB

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw the navy jacket. My store has several different fabrics in the same cut. I think the airline jacket is better. The act I jacket is a bit boxy and short and I didn't see many details that were uniquely Chanel about it.


I agree. Haven't seen anything too interesting yet. All I got from the Cuba collection is a straw hat and a little pin. Money saved.


----------



## Genie27

+1 on picking a classic style for your first jewelry piece. I could wear mine with a lot of my clothes and it feels really nice on. I do recall having to get used to the weight - the first two times I stuffed it into my desk drawer, but now I wear it all day and don't notice the weight. I don't think the 5-strand one is a good daily-use item.


----------



## Alex143

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats on your massive weight loss. There is no better motivation than an expensive chanel suit to fit in for further loss, keep the good job going!
> I can't help you on an SA from where I am but I would aim for an outfit in a size you want to achieve and keep and use a lot in the future.
> It's a pity to sell off at a loss the beautiful clothes once you achieved your goal. If you're one or two sizes above your goal and you have another month or two to loose it will be easy to keep your eating habits under control.[emoji136]



Thank you! I'm about 4 sizes away from my goal. So I contacted a couple stores and they had some nice coats but your right they won't fit me in the long run and I will have to sell them. So my loving husband bought me two coats/jackets at consignment as temporary ones in my current size. One is said to be from the recent collection but I've gone thru the look books and can't seem to find it any where. Maybe one of you ladies can ID what collection it is from? I'm attaching photos!


----------



## melisande

The first jkt is from the 10P collection (spring 2010).


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> +1 on picking a classic style for your first jewelry piece. I could wear mine with a lot of my clothes and it feels really nice on. I do recall having to get used to the weight - the first two times I stuffed it into my desk drawer, but now I wear it all day and don't notice the weight. I don't think the 5-strand one is a good daily-use item.


Thanks for input!  I didn't find it too heavy, but I am originally from the sticks and hence by definition a redneck, so maybe my neck is tough.  I like that it doesn't have the cc logo, which is a bit too ostentatious in my setting, and I like the drama of the large scale.  Probably not a piece of wear with a Chanel jacket though; probably a very plain top.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> One of my favorite jackets that I don't wear as often as I should [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591737


Always stylish!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Alex143 said:


> Thank you! I'm about 4 sizes away from my goal. So I contacted a couple stores and they had some nice coats but your right they won't fit me in the long run and I will have to sell them. So my loving husband bought me two coats/jackets at consignment as temporary ones in my current size. One is said to be from the recent collection but I've gone thru the look books and can't seem to find it any where. Maybe one of you ladies can ID what collection it is from? I'm attaching photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592083
> View attachment 3592084
> View attachment 3592085
> View attachment 3592086



Lovely choices. Particularly the second is [emoji76]. Enjoy!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks for input!  I didn't find it too heavy, but I am originally from the sticks and hence by definition a redneck, so maybe my neck is tough.  I like that it doesn't have the cc logo, which is a bit too ostentatious in my setting, and I like the drama of the large scale.  Probably not a piece of wear with a Chanel jacket though; probably a very plain top.



Actually I love it! Congrats [emoji324][emoji323] please post modeling pictures !


----------



## ari

Alex143 said:


> Thank you! I'm about 4 sizes away from my goal. So I contacted a couple stores and they had some nice coats but your right they won't fit me in the long run and I will have to sell them. So my loving husband bought me two coats/jackets at consignment as temporary ones in my current size. One is said to be from the recent collection but I've gone thru the look books and can't seem to find it any where. Maybe one of you ladies can ID what collection it is from? I'm attaching photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592083
> View attachment 3592084
> View attachment 3592085
> View attachment 3592086



Congrats [emoji324] they are both beautiful, but I agree with PQP that the second is more special! But it might look better on you than the on the Mannequin.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very pretty Ari and perfect with your dress.





hermesBB said:


> This jacket fits you to a T! Niccccce!





ladysarah said:


> Always stylish!



Thank you [emoji4] dear ladies [emoji173]


----------



## dharma

Alex143 said:


> Thank you! I'm about 4 sizes away from my goal. So I contacted a couple stores and they had some nice coats but your right they won't fit me in the long run and I will have to sell them. So my loving husband bought me two coats/jackets at consignment as temporary ones in my current size. One is said to be from the recent collection but I've gone thru the look books and can't seem to find it any where. Maybe one of you ladies can ID what collection it is from? I'm attaching photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592083
> View attachment 3592084
> View attachment 3592085
> View attachment 3592086


Very nice!  I like that little side split detail on the first.  The second is a very wearable basic in a great tweed.  I bet you'll be altering that one to your new size once you find how versatile it is.  Congrats and wishing you the best with your continued weight loss!!


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3591002
> 
> 
> Not exactly a jacket but my lucky sales find. I'm using my time as a walking wallet for DD 's shopping tour at Zara.DH hates this outfit but he isn't here‍♀️‍♀️


I adore this skirt.  It looks so great on you. Thank you for my new obsession, even though I rarely wear skirts, this one might change me. Also, you are very funny, I often suffer from walking wallet syndrome with my DD.


----------



## AAngela

Moirai said:


> Stopped by my local Chanel store and didn't see any sale items I liked. But my SA had me try the famous Cuba jacket, it's really gorgeous. Congrats to those who bought it.
> View attachment 3550178
> 
> 
> Tried on a couple of Spring Cruise jackets. This one caught my attention. It's comfortable and reasonably priced. I noticed the similarity of the buttons to the Cuba jacket.
> View attachment 3550177
> View attachment 3550176



Hi. Did you buy any jackets? [emoji5]


----------



## essiedub

Pourquoipas said:


> I have my airline suit back from a 3d round of alterations and I'm finally happy with the result. Glad I didn't settle before.
> View attachment 3586882



 Oh wow. *Pourquoispas* you look beautiful!


----------



## baghag21

Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3593609
> 
> 
> Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.



It looks super cute on you if this helps you to come to a decision [emoji7].


----------



## Pourquoipas

essiedub said:


> Oh wow. *Pourquoispas* you look beautiful!



Thank you dear essiedub for your kind words![emoji136]


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3593609
> 
> 
> Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.



It looks great on you! I tried the jacket on the hanger behind you, it was amazing cut ! The only thing I didn't like is the length. I bought the skirt of that suit to wear  with some cardigans. The fabric is very nice and durable !  Did you try it?


----------



## Pourquoipas

I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640



Looks nice!


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640



You look excellent!


----------



## Baglover121

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3593609
> 
> 
> Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.


Looks really pretty on you, 


ari said:


> I tried the jacket on the hanger behind you, it was amazing cut ! The only thing I didn't like is the length. I bought the skirt of that suit to wear  with some cardigans. The fabric is very nice and durable !  Did you try it?


Would love to see it on you, I agree the other version of that tweed jacket is amazing but it's too long for me, 


Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640


The white looks beautiful, such an amazing jacket


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640



I love [emoji173]️ it with the white skirt! The black looks nice too, how about lace stockings with it? It would look less sober with bare legs.


----------



## hermesBB

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640


Def the White skirt! Very sharp!


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3593609
> 
> 
> Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.



I really like it on you. I was hesitant about last years cruise jacket because it wasn't the typical construction lining etc. but that's how it's designed to be lightweight. I wish I had bought more colors of it now. This jacket is designed to be tweed but light weight. It seems like a good one. The bits of tulle add texture. My blue jacket has that. It's beautiful. It looks great on you. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640



Both look amazing on you!


----------



## Moirai

AAngela said:


> Hi. Did you buy any jackets? [emoji5]


Hi AAngela, no I did not buy the jackets. The white jacket was one size too big and the black was one size too small. I love the white jacket but not the price of $10k


----------



## Moirai

Missed a lot of posts here. All you ladies look fabulous in your Chanel. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Genie27

PqP the white skirt is lovely - the length works better too with the jacket than the black. And +1 Ari's suggestion of lace tights with the black. That jacket fits you so beautifully.


----------



## Genie27

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3593609
> 
> 
> Tried on the black version of the Peter Pan collar white jacket.  It's a very cute and youthful jacket. I like the shape, style and colour but I am not sure about the tweed which is quite fuzzy and has bits sticking out.  Although there's a small % of wool in the tweed, it's a fairly lightweight jacket with a very thin lining that is not the regular silk camellia etc ones.


This is a great look on you. It looks so easy to throw on in spring/fall.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Looks really pretty on you,
> 
> Would love to see it on you, I agree the other version of that tweed jacket is amazing but it's too long for me,
> 
> The white looks beautiful, such an amazing jacket



Baglover, unfortunately I didn't get a picture of me, I really regret it, as it was stunning with the skirt. The combination looked great but kind formal for my lifestyle. It was something that I could wear for let's say attending a wedding, or summer lunch party. If the skit was knee length it would have been very appropriate for work. I'm not sure it would look good with pants as it hits the middle of my thighs.


----------



## essiedub

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640



Yes I like it with the white skirt as it shows off the detail of the jacket. The soft flowy-ness of the skirt is a great balance against the tailoring of that jacket.  I notice that you wear opaque tights. I like that. What brand do you like? I don't like the ones that have a sheen but the ones I found that are matte seem too heavy. Thanks for posting your lovely outfits *pouquoipas*!


----------



## pasha

ari said:


> Thank you Pasha for sharing these jackets! This cardigan is totally amazing!





gracekelly said:


> I loved that collection, but it was too heavy for where I live. Looks great!





Pourquoipas said:


> Such great items,very cool. So good to see real life pics of these past seasons masterpieces!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are such fun pieces. The cardigan is really lovely.





chaneljewel said:


> Pasha, the cardigan is beautiful.  Nice colors!
> 
> Just love all the photos of Chanel clothes...inspirational.



Thank you !


----------



## Pourquoipas

chaneljewel said:


> Looks nice!





nicole0612 said:


> You look excellent!





Baglover121 said:


> Looks really pretty on you,
> 
> Would love to see it on you, I agree the other version of that tweed jacket is amazing but it's too long for me,
> 
> The white looks beautiful, such an amazing jacket





ari said:


> I love [emoji173]️ it with the white skirt! The black looks nice too, how about lace stockings with it? It would look less sober with bare legs.





hermesBB said:


> Def the White skirt! Very sharp!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really like it on you. I was hesitant about last years cruise jacket because it wasn't the typical construction lining etc. but that's how it's designed to be lightweight. I wish I had bought more colors of it now. This jacket is designed to be tweed but light weight. It seems like a good one. The bits of tulle add texture. My blue jacket has that. It's beautiful. It looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Both look amazing on you!





Genie27 said:


> PqP the white skirt is lovely - the length works better too with the jacket than the black. And +1 Ari's suggestion of lace tights with the black. That jacket fits you so beautifully.





essiedub said:


> Yes I like it with the white skirt as it shows off the detail of the jacket. The soft flowy-ness of the skirt is a great balance against the tailoring of that jacket.  I notice that you wear opaque tights. I like that. What brand do you like? I don't like the ones that have a sheen but the ones I found that are matte seem too heavy. Thanks for posting your lovely outfits *pouquoipas*!



Thank you chaneljewel, nicole0612,baglover121/ indeed one of my preferred jackets if I haven't been overeating ‍♀️, Genie27, hermèsBB and PbP
Ari/ I definitely try some lacy tights with the jersey skirt, brillant idea.
Essiedub these are Wolford Satin de luxe. I'm afraid they have some sheen.


----------



## AAngela

Moirai said:


> Hi AAngela, no I did not buy the jackets. The white jacket was one size too big and the black was one size too small. I love the white jacket but not the price of $10k



I'm thinking of buying the black one. Do you think it's a classic?  I'm quite new to Chanel jackets so am nit sure whether to buy this or wait for a black box jacket [emoji4]


----------



## Moirai

AAngela said:


> I'm thinking of buying the black one. Do you think it's a classic?  I'm quite new to Chanel jackets so am nit sure whether to buy this or wait for a black box jacket [emoji4]


The black jacket is lovely. I think it is classy and elegant. The buttons are very pretty too. It's not tweed so if you are looking for a classic tweed Chanel jacket, then I would wait. I remember baglover123 posted a mod pic of this jacket with green tone silk blouse. It looked gorgeous on her. She may be able to provide more insight on the jacket.


----------



## AAngela

Moirai said:


> The black jacket is lovely. I think it is classy and elegant. The buttons are very pretty too. It's not tweed so if you are looking for a classic tweed Chanel jacket, then I would wait. I remember baglover123 posted a mod pic of this jacket with green tone silk blouse. It looked gorgeous on her. She may be able to provide more insight on the jacket.



Thank you for the reply. It's very helpful. I'll go back to the store and take another look at the material. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!


----------



## Loubies89

I'd love some advice from the knowledgeable ladies on this thread! I recently found my dream jacket on resale but don't know what is an appropriate price to pay for it (assuming it's in excellent condition). I was hoping to get some thoughts on what that would be! I also found it in navy and was wondering if you ladies have thoughts on black vs navy chanel jackets! This would be my first one.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!



I wouldn't worry to much. Your drive that's spotted might make more people aware if not jealous of your lifestyle. Personally, I got some positive remarks on how chanelesque or special my outfit was. Most people are not following the latest runway trends let alone the prices. If you work a lot and after years of discipline and under constant high responsibility I guess you shouldn't be remorseful if you spoil yourself. I always hope that empathy and lack of arrogance will let me get away with some narcissism.
I definitely get a lot of criticism from family who wonder why I need all this Chanel and co basically only to drive back and fro from work[emoji849]
Do it for yourself if it makes you happy it makes you shine. Carpe diem..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Loubies89 said:


> I'd love some advice from the knowledgeable ladies on this thread! I recently found my dream jacket on resale but don't know what is an appropriate price to pay for it (assuming it's in excellent condition). I was hoping to get some thoughts on what that would be! I also found it in navy and was wondering if you ladies have thoughts on black vs navy chanel jackets! This would be my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594928



It's a lovely collector's piece so I guess it's hard to find at very low prices and beware of existing fakes from China. Dark navy or black doesn't make such a difference to me. I would use and like either. If you wear a lot of jeans navy might be more useful. Also check your bags to match.


----------



## Baglover121

AAngela said:


> I'm thinking of buying the black one. Do you think it's a classic?  I'm quite new to Chanel jackets so am nit sure whether to buy this or wait for a black box jacket [emoji4]



Hi AAngela,yes I have this jacket, at first it looked very plain on the rail, but once I put it on, it looked stunning, the fit and cut are just exquisite,
It's made out of wool, not very thick though,

I know that many posters on here are not a fan of the zipper but I think with this type of jacket it works , it's very fitted, buttons would have caused gaps between each button hole, but you still have the half moon buttons which what makes the jacket unique, when worn open, the zipper is completely concealed. 

-Is it a classic? this jacket may not be the classic  tweed suit jacket, but it resembles many of the jackets  coco designed throughout her life 
 Chanel designed many styles of clothes and used new and unusual fabrics for women, 

It instantly made me think of the is jacket from the 60s


----------



## Loubies89

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a lovely collector's piece so I guess it's hard to find at very low prices and beware of existing fakes from China. Dark navy or black doesn't make such a difference to me. I would use and like either. If you wear a lot of jeans navy might be more useful. Also check your bags to match.



Thank you for the advice! What do you think a reasonable price for that would be?


----------



## Baglover121

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!



Periogirl , you should never feel this way about how you dress, I bet you are highly spoken of in your profession and that's all that matters,
Clothes you wear are your own business and no one else's , be it Chanel or H&M ! 

my doctor <works in private healthcare in Harley street>is always beautifully dressed, wether it's Chanel or Stella McCartney, she always looks impeccable , she is s very successful doctor who is very good at what she does.she loves clothes and should enjoy her hard earned cash in what she enjoys , 




Loubies89 said:


> I'd love some advice from the knowledgeable ladies on this thread! I recently found my dream jacket on resale but don't know what is an appropriate price to pay for it (assuming it's in excellent condition). I was hoping to get some thoughts on what that would be! I also found it in navy and was wondering if you ladies have thoughts on black vs navy chanel jackets! This would be my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594928



This is a collector piece! My mother owns the cream one, how's the condition like?


----------



## Loubies89

Baglover121 said:


> Periogirl , you should never feel this way about how you dress, I bet you are highly spoken of in your profession and that's all that matters,
> Clothes you wear are your own business and no one else's , be it Chanel or H&M !
> 
> my doctor <works in private healthcare in Harley street>is always beautifully dressed, wether it's Chanel or Stella McCartney, she always looks impeccable , she is s very successful doctor who is very good at what she does.she loves clothes and should enjoy her hard earned cash in what she enjoys ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a collector piece! My mother owns the cream one, how's the condition like?



Your mother is a lucky lady! The condition on both the black and navy is like new/ no signs of wear. Do you know what original retail is?


----------



## periogirl28

Baglover121 said:


> Periogirl , you should never feel this way about how you dress, I bet you are highly spoken of in your profession and that's all that matters,
> Clothes you wear are your own business and no one else's , be it Chanel or H&M !
> 
> my doctor <works in private healthcare in Harley street>is always beautifully dressed, wether it's Chanel or Stella McCartney, she always looks impeccable , she is s very successful doctor who is very good at what she does.she loves clothes and should enjoy her hard earned cash in what she enjoys ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a collector piece! My mother owns the cream one, how's the condition like?



Thanks for a very interesting response. [emoji173]


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> I wouldn't worry to much. Your drive that's spotted might make more people aware if not jealous of your lifestyle. Personally, I got some positive remarks on how chanelesque or special my outfit was. Most people are not following the latest runway trends let alone the prices. If you work a lot and after years of discipline and under constant high responsibility I guess you shouldn't be remorseful if you spoil yourself. I always hope that empathy and lack of arrogance will let me get away with some narcissism.
> I definitely get a lot of criticism from family who wonder why I need all this Chanel and co basically only to drive back and fro from work[emoji849]
> Do it for yourself if it makes you happy it makes you shine. Carpe diem..



Thanks dear!


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!



Not at all!  The Chanel you wear is tasteful and subtle. To me it is Chanel at its best.  The clothing's understatement reflects your personality and sophistication


----------



## ellietilly

￼


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> Not at all!  The Chanel you wear is tasteful and subtle. To me it is Chanel at its best.  The clothing's understatement reflects your personality and sophistication



Thank you it's really kind. But my patients may not think so. Heh!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Loubies89 said:


> Thank you for the advice! What do you think a reasonable price for that would be?



It really depends on how hard you want this. It's never cheap or you won't make a benefit on reselling it later so I'd guess it would be maximum 1500 euro for me. If you have to pay more you might consider saving up for a new style, at present I'd rather go for more recent jackets without lapels if I buy preowned but that's really a matter of preference. I wonder if a jacket like this could still be in excellent condition. Did someone buy it years ago and never wear it?
The newer black or navy jackets might be  shouting Chanel less than the devil wears Prada but if you go back on this thread they are really much appreciated by all their owners.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!



I recently transitioned to private practice from academics and am in a concierge office (mostly cash pay) where the patients are often dressed much more expensively than me. It's a fine balance to not look like you're just in it to pay for your clothes and bags - I tend to hang my jackets on the back of my chair or leave them in the car. More often I get compliments for my shoes or what I'm wearing. I never wear my Chanel jackets to the county hospital and rarely for my academic clinic where I see mostly low income patients. But in the end, I think most people don't even notice! So I say enjoy and wear them in good health. [emoji5]


----------



## Genie27

Great question, periogirl. I personally think you dress beautifully and conservatively so I don't think it would be obvious, other than that it's high quality and perfectly tailored. Only people logo-searching will really notice.

Most average people know C is expensive but not exact $$ amounts. Even people who regularly buy designer stuff don't always know how expensive it is.

But I do get the hesitation - I work with several small business owners, some from smaller towns, and while they do spend on SUVs and cottages and boats they would never carry an LV handbag or Rolex because people will notice that and consider it showing off. Yet in the city, every admin assistant carries a Neverful and no one blinks twice.

In my very small circle I got double takes for some of my things, but since I just wear them, people got used to it, and now if someone new comments on it, most people go "oh it's just Genie, she always wears ***"

I guess it really depends on the environment and the audience.

My personal opinion is that if you can afford it, and it makes you happy, wear it. 

I can't afford H or C RTW off the rack yet, and I do ponder if it's even appropriate for my lifestyle, so if anything, you will also be wearing it to bring joy to people like me.


----------



## pigleto972001

In my experience patients don't notice what I wear much (but I have had positive comments on my chanel cruise derby slides haha) But I work in a hospital so no jackets in the clinical setting for me. If you love them wear them  life is short. We should enjoy as much as we can.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Great question, periogirl. I personally think you dress beautifully and conservatively so I don't think it would be obvious, other than that it's high quality and perfectly tailored. Only people logo-searching will really notice.
> 
> Most average people know C is expensive but not exact $$ amounts. Even people who regularly buy designer stuff don't always know how expensive it is.
> 
> But I do get the hesitation - I work with several small business owners, some from smaller towns, and while they do spend on SUVs and cottages and boats they would never carry an LV handbag or Rolex because people will notice that and consider it showing off. Yet in the city, every admin assistant carries a Neverful and no one blinks twice.
> 
> In my very small circle I got double takes for some of my things, but since I just wear them, people got used to it, and now if someone new comments on it, most people go "oh it's just Genie, she always wears ***"
> 
> I guess it really depends on the environment and the audience.
> 
> My personal opinion is that if you can afford it, and it makes you happy, wear it.
> 
> I can't afford H or C RTW off the rack yet, and I do ponder if it's even appropriate for my lifestyle, so if anything, you will also be wearing it to bring joy to people like me.


Gosh wow thanks so much for a long considered post. It is really interesting to read different perspectives and experiences in answer to my question. Genie, you really are too kind in that last sentence. I guess in the end it is about finding a balance between being sensitive and indulging oneself. Just living life considerately really.


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> Not at all!  The Chanel you wear is tasteful and subtle. To me it is Chanel at its best.  The clothing's understatement reflects your personality and sophistication



Thank you so much for your response. ❤


----------



## Baglover121

Loubies89 said:


> Your mother is a lucky lady! The condition on both the black and navy is like new/ no signs of wear. Do you know what original retail is?



I think it was less than €4000 which  is virtually a steal by today's standards, 
I think €1500-1800 is fair asking price, 
I have a feeling they will bring back these tweed trimmed  jackets and the prices won't be pretty [emoji6]


----------



## Keren16

ailoveresale said:


> I recently transitioned to private practice from academics and am in a concierge office (mostly cash pay) where the patients are often dressed much more expensively than me. It's a fine balance to not look like you're just in it to pay for your clothes and bags - I tend to hang my jackets on the back of my chair or leave them in the car. More often I get compliments for my shoes or what I'm wearing. I never wear my Chanel jackets to the county hospital and rarely for my academic clinic where I see mostly low income patients. But in the end, I think most people don't even notice! So I say enjoy and wear them in good health. [emoji5]



I worked in a Microbiology Lab for years in academic institutions.  Lab coats were my norm.  Fashion, music, & dining (my mother's influence) were my outlets.   
I believe  understatement in clothing carries an assuring message to patients.  My father, a Surgeon dressed in simple tasteful suits when rounding.  
I agree with you to wear & enjoy in good health.  If you are happy & possess a confident demeanor, it lifts your patients spirits & additionally, you did something good!!!

(I think we are getting off topic)

So wear your Chanel jackets well[emoji4][emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## AAngela

Baglover121 said:


> Hi AAngela,yes I have this jacket, at first it looked very plain on the rail, but once I put it on, it looked stunning, the fit and cut are just exquisite,
> It's made out of wool, not very thick though,
> 
> I know that many posters on here are not a fan of the zipper but I think with this type of jacket it works , it's very fitted, buttons would have caused gaps between each button hole, but you still have the half moon buttons which what makes the jacket unique, when worn open, the zipper is completely concealed.
> 
> -Is it a classic? this jacket may not be the classic  tweed suit jacket, but it resembles many of the jackets  coco designed throughout her life
> Chanel designed many styles of clothes and used new and unusual fabrics for women,
> 
> It instantly made me think of the is jacket from the 60s
> View attachment 3594980



Thank you for replying.  The jacket in the picture is gorgeous. I see what you mean; very similar design. 

I loved the buttons too. 
Are you still pleased you bought the jacket: is it a warm jacket even though it's not thick wool?


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!



Depends on where you practice and the type of practice, the make up of your patient population, your specialty  and what your procedures are in a clinical setting.     I would not wear in a clinical treatment setting or to the hospital for obvious reasons (OSHA).    If you are just sitting behind a desk you could get away with it.  
I used to wear it to the office and then it went into the closet not to be seen again until I was leaving and it stayed  in there right along with my Hermes bag.  I will admit to wearing an Hermes scarf everyday, and sometimes that was noticed for better or worse.



ailoveresale said:


> I recently transitioned to private practice from academics and am in a concierge office (mostly cash pay) where the patients are often dressed much more expensively than me. It's a fine balance to not look like you're just in it to pay for your clothes and bags - I tend to hang my jackets on the back of my chair or leave them in the car. More often I get compliments for my shoes or what I'm wearing. I never wear my Chanel jackets to the county hospital and rarely for my academic clinic where I see mostly low income patients. But in the end, I think most people don't even notice! So I say enjoy and wear them in good health. [emoji5]


Great answer!  I think on the whole, patients appreciate it when you look attractive and put together and they usually notice if you look like a train wreck.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Depends on where you practice and the type of practice, the make up of your patient population, your specialty  and what your procedures are in a clinical setting.     I would not wear in a clinical treatment setting or to the hospital for obvious reasons (OSHA).    If you are just sitting behind a desk you could get away with it.
> I used to wear it to the office and then it went into the closet not to be seen again until I was leaving and it stayed  in there right along with my Hermes bag.  I will admit to wearing an Hermes scarf everyday, and sometimes that was noticed for better or worse.
> 
> 
> Great answer!  I think on the whole, patients appreciate it when you look attractive and put together and they usually notice if you look like a train wreck.



When I was in a specialty group practice, the patients I saw were generally financially more than comfortable. While I would be able to sit at a desk for the first consultation, any subsequent in clinic procedures would be done with appropriate infection control gowns/ gloves etc. It probably is better to err on the side of being more discreet than not. I never got the feeling my patients expected me to dress extremely well to feel comfortable with me. On the contrary I felt it may send the message that my fees must be high as I could afford nice things and they would then have a bad impression. My Hermes bag for the day has always been locked away. For safety, discretion and to keep it clean!


----------



## Keren16

.


----------



## Loubies89

Baglover121 said:


> I think it was less than €4000 which  is virtually a steal by today's standards,
> I think €1500-1800 is fair asking price,
> I have a feeling they will bring back these tweed trimmed  jackets and the prices won't be pretty [emoji6]



Thanks for the reference point! I kept trying to figure out how much it originally cost, so that's crazy useful 

Hopefully I'll post mod pics on this thread!!


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Was just wondering from the recent posts here if I would give a negative impression as a health care professional if I wore Chanel to see my patients. I tend to keep it low key when I do and am mainly hidden in scrubs or surgery gowns anyway, but was curious. I am referring to the area of private healthcare and I make sure my patients never see my bags!


Do you work in the UK? London? To be honest I think we are constantly being 'judged' by our appearance, hair, clothes, bag etc...however a Chanel jacket looks appropriate  in most work places, (not the highly branded pieces.) Same with bags, funnily enough, I think Hermes bags are more discreet than Chanel, but again it depends where we are. My personal taste is for something that looks a little more lived in, rather than screaming brand new.


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> Do you work in the UK? London? To be honest I think we are constantly being 'judged' by our appearance, hair, clothes, bag etc...however a Chanel jacket looks appropriate  in most work places, (not the highly branded pieces.) Same with bags, funnily enough, I think Hermes bags are more discreet than Chanel, but again it depends where we are. My personal taste is for something that looks a little more lived in, rather than screaming brand new.



You are probably right. The bag that gets the most attention is ny neverful in which I carry my shoes and lunch. [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> Do you work in the UK? London? To be honest I think we are constantly being 'judged' by our appearance, hair, clothes, bag etc...however a Chanel jacket looks appropriate  in most work places, (not the highly branded pieces.) Same with bags, funnily enough, I think Hermes bags are more discreet than Chanel, but again it depends where we are. My personal taste is for something that looks a little more lived in, rather than screaming brand new.



Dear Ladysarah, thank you for your response. Let's take London as a example. If you personally went to see a specialist for a consultation, say on Hayley Street, would you have a negative impression if you saw the doctor wearing Chanel. Not the latest piece perhaps but recognizable to you nonetheless. RTW esp can look current for many seasons, I tend to choose pieces with some longevity. Would you correlate good clothes with high consultation fees and balk at it? I am sure it happens in Asia, and that may be a cultural difference.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Ladysarah, thank you for your response. Let's take London as a example. If you personally went to see a specialist for a consultation, say on Hayley Street, would you have a negative impression if you saw the doctor wearing Chanel. Not the latest piece perhaps but recognizable to you nonetheless. RTW esp can look current for many seasons, I tend to choose pieces with some longevity. Would you correlate good clothes with high consultation fees and balk at it? I am sure it happens in Asia, and that may be a cultural difference.


Not sure about Asia, as I've never lived there. In London, if I were to visit Harley Street, it would be on insurance and cost would be irrelevant. It would be delightful to see well dressed doctors, I think they work far too hard in this country. I see Fiona Bruce wear Chanel jackets all the time and I can't imagine anyone thinking anything negative as she looks so wonderfully appropriate in them. There are however instances where people pile on the cc and it can look offputing -so for my part I like to exercise restraint.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Not sure about Asia, as I've never lived there. In London, if I were to visit Harley Street, it would be on insurance and cost would be irrelevant. It would be delightful to see well dressed doctors, I think they work far too hard in this country. I see Fiona Bruce wear Chanel jackets all the time and I can't imagine anyone thinking anything negative as she looks so wonderfully appropriate in them. There are however instances where people pile on the cc and it can look offputing -so for my part I like to exercise restraint.



I had to look her up but remember her from occasional BBC watching. Very good professional looks. Only fashion followers will tell the difference between a Chanel suit or any similar tweed suit based on the same model. So I'm sure it's alright to wear it. I think most of the uncomfortable feeling about wearing Chanel comes out of bad conscience paying as much for clothes.[emoji51] I know a wealthy lady who buys Chanel for her girls but removes all the tags on the clothes.


----------



## Genie27

I've just started looking in the resale market as well and am not sure about pricing either. 

What about something like this in the resale market? It's a cashmere/mohair cardigan from 07 maybe - I can't make out the year. It's around 1700 USD which seems high to me, but may be a reasonable price for good condition? 

What do you ladies think of the pricing?


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Do you work in the UK? London? To be honest I think we are constantly being 'judged' by our appearance, hair, clothes, bag etc...however a Chanel jacket looks appropriate  in most work places, (not the highly branded pieces.) Same with bags, funnily enough, I think Hermes bags are more discreet than Chanel, but again it depends where we are. My personal taste is for something that looks a little more lived in, rather than screaming brand new.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are probably right. The bag that gets the most attention is ny neverful in which I carry my shoes and lunch. [emoji23]



I think all Hermes bags are under the radar with the exception of the Birkin, and even my Kellys go unnoticed.  If you want to get attention, wear a Chanel bag or some branded LV bag.  

Harley Street, Park Ave or Beverly Hills:  People would not blink if you wore Chanel.  I look at it from the point of view of practicality for the most part.  I would not want to wear anything expensive in a clinical setting where it could get damaged and there are plenty of things that can do that in a physician's office during procedures or exams or even in the lab, where  I had several blouses stain with I don't even know what over the years.  I put a tear into a pair of Armani wool crepe pants when brushing by a rough edge on the ultrasound cart.  Things can happen.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I've just started looking in the resale market as well and am not sure about pricing either.
> 
> What about something like this in the resale market? It's a cashmere/mohair cardigan from 07 maybe - I can't make out the year. It's around 1700 USD which seems high to me, but may be a reasonable price for good condition?
> 
> What do you ladies think of the pricing?


Too high a price IMO.


----------



## rhm

Scrolling through therealreal.com and came across a 2014 F/W couture jacket.... at $825????? what?!











If it was already not sold, I would have taken it by a heartbeat....


----------



## nicole0612

rhm said:


> Scrolling through therealreal.com and came across a 2014 F/W couture jacket.... at $825????? what?!
> 
> View attachment 3596127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596118
> 
> View attachment 3596119
> 
> View attachment 3596120
> 
> 
> If it was already not sold, I would have taken it by a heartbeat....



I might be the only one here who has to buy RTW from resale 
In my experience, to get something in good condition new/like new and still in style, it will be closer to the boutique sale price, so ~40% off the price of new in popular sizes. I once purchased a jacket for ~$1,000 from the RealReal that I thought was cheaper due to being roughly altered. In fact it was counterfeit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> I've just started looking in the resale market as well and am not sure about pricing either.
> 
> What about something like this in the resale market? It's a cashmere/mohair cardigan from 07 maybe - I can't make out the year. It's around 1700 USD which seems high to me, but may be a reasonable price for good condition?
> 
> What do you ladies think of the pricing?



This would be a reasonable price for a recent resale item so it's to high IMO. I think that most preowned items sell 50 %-70 % off unless they are highly desirable. Don't forget that sales for new items go up to 50% off.


----------



## pigleto972001

I got a zip up cardigan from the past season for 1600 roughly. I agree the 1700 seems high.


----------



## gracekelly

Many of the iconic pieces will continue to get big prices.  All it takes is a picture of someone famous to drive up the price.  The blazer would never get the bigger bucks if it were not for the fact that it was in the TDLP movie.  Now here is my sad but true story about that jacket.  I bought it on sale at Saks and my SA sent it to my mom's home so I wouldn't have to pay sales tax so it was a super deal for me.  I arrived there and so did the jacket.  I tried it on and my mother detested it for various reasons.  Bottom line, was that I foolishly listened to her and returned it to the local store ASAP.  I have spent the last 10+ years kicking myself over that. *sigh*


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I might be the only one here who has to buy RTW from resale
> In my experience, to get something in good condition new/like new and still in style, it will be closer to the boutique sale price, so ~40% off the price of new in popular sizes. I once purchased a jacket for ~$1,000 from the RealReal that I thought was cheaper due to being roughly altered. In fact it was counterfeit.



Yikes! That's scary.

This sounds like very reasonable advice regarding pricing.


----------



## Genie27

TDLP movie? Oh do you mean devil wears prada? That makes sense re desireability if it's been in a movie or worn by a celeb.

Thanks for confirming the price is too high on the cardigan. It's what I felt as well but I'm a newbie.

Some of the prices online are very high. But it's a fun project to browse and learn. On my next visit to my tailor I will have her measure me so I know what to rule out.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I might be the only one here who has to buy RTW from resale


Me tooo... I've just started looking...


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> TDLP movie? Oh do you mean devil wears prada? That makes sense re desireability if it's been in a movie or worn by a celeb.
> 
> Thanks for confirming the price is too high on the cardigan. It's what I felt as well but I'm a newbie.
> 
> Some of the prices online are very high. But it's a fun project to browse and learn. On my next visit to my tailor I will have her measure me so I know what to rule out.


My feeling is that you should measure a piece that fits you well and use that as a guide.  After a while, you can get a feel for what will work or not.  Plus, the style always makes a difference.  

Yes, I was referring to that movie with Anne Hathaway.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I might be the only one here who has to buy RTW from resale
> In my experience, to get something in good condition new/like new and still in style, it will be closer to the boutique sale price, so ~40% off the price of new in popular sizes. I once purchased a jacket for ~$1,000 from the RealReal that I thought was cheaper due to being roughly altered. In fact it was counterfeit.


I think most all of us look because there could be a piece that you missed out on in your size when it was in current season and the lust for it is still present lol!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> TDLP movie? Oh do you mean devil wears prada? That makes sense re desireability if it's been in a movie or worn by a celeb.
> 
> Thanks for confirming the price is too high on the cardigan. It's what I felt as well but I'm a newbie.
> 
> Some of the prices online are very high. But it's a fun project to browse and learn. On my next visit to my tailor I will have her measure me so I know what to rule out.



lol I was wondering too. It is the sequel, "the devil loves Prada"


----------



## pigleto972001

One piece I wish I could have gotten are the trench coats that had the tweed trim on them. Sooooo cool. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 spring 2004.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> One piece I wish I could have gotten are the trench coats that had the tweed trim on them. Sooooo cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring 2004.


I loved this!  Plus there was the little moto jacket.  It still goes for $$$.  I saw one on eBay that was dirty etc and they still asked so much!


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> It looks great on you! I tried the jacket on the hanger behind you, it was amazing cut ! The only thing I didn't like is the length. I bought the skirt of that suit to wear  with some cardigans. The fabric is very nice and durable !  Did you try it?


Hi ari.  Yes, I tried on the long white tweed jacket.  Agree re the amazing cut.  The tweed colours were flattering and added the youthful balance to the length, which can appear matronly depending on the outfit coordination.  I was surprised I liked it as I am generally a black-based fan.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn't sure which skirt to wear today with the brasserie jacket. I decided to pick the white one for some color on a grey day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593639
> View attachment 3593640


I love this jacket!  Looking fabulous, as usual.


----------



## EmileH

Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704


I think this is a great work outfit - comfortable, practical and smart.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704



Love the jacket worn this way. I really have to try this as well[emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Ladysarah, thank you for your response. Let's take London as a example. If you personally went to see a specialist for a consultation, say on Hayley Street, would you have a negative impression if you saw the doctor wearing Chanel. Not the latest piece perhaps but recognizable to you nonetheless. RTW esp can look current for many seasons, I tend to choose pieces with some longevity. Would you correlate good clothes with high consultation fees and balk at it? I am sure it happens in Asia, and that may be a cultural difference.


I use several doctors in Harley Street and honestly I don't remember a single piece of clothing my doctors and nurses wear. I don't pay the slightest attention to what they wear. I just discuss my medical needs and make sure I am well looked after there. It wouldn't make any difference if you wear Chanel or Uniqlo to me at all! So I say wear whatever you like as long as it's not interfereing your function in the clinic etc.


----------



## essiedub

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704



This looks great with the pants; makes you look super skinny too


----------



## essiedub

pigleto972001 said:


> One piece I wish I could have gotten are the trench coats that had the tweed trim on them. Sooooo cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring 2004.




Ooh *piglet* yes. I Agree on the trench! 
But wait...That bag she's carrying...is that  my bag?  Think it is.   Funny story; I really really wanted to get this jacket but thought it would be too "dweeby"  to match a bag and jacket.  Why it never occurred to me that I didn't have to carry and wear concurrently  duh.  Sigh. I still sort of regret not getting it.  But this trench would have worked!



This is the jacket. This is not me.


----------



## tite peluche

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704



Perfect outfit ! I love all the details


----------



## Pourquoipas

essiedub said:


> Ooh *piglet* yes. I Agree on the trench!
> But wait...That bag she's carrying...is that  my bag?  Think it is.   Funny story; I really really wanted to get this jacket but thought it would be too "dweeby"  to match a bag and jacket.  Why it never occurred to me that I didn't have to carry and wear concurrently  duh.  Sigh. I still sort of regret not getting it.  But this trench would have worked!
> 
> View attachment 3596853
> 
> This is the jacket. This is not me.
> 
> View attachment 3596852



Great bag! If you regret the jacket or maybe the trench both still turn up on resale. Black and white is always nice.


----------



## audreylita

Loubies89 said:


> I'd love some advice from the knowledgeable ladies on this thread! I recently found my dream jacket on resale but don't know what is an appropriate price to pay for it (assuming it's in excellent condition). I was hoping to get some thoughts on what that would be! I also found it in navy and was wondering if you ladies have thoughts on black vs navy chanel jackets! This would be my first one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594928


Sorry for a delayed response.  I'd purchased this jacket new from the boutique and had alterations take the Chanel patch off the pocket for me before taking it home.  Fortunately I kept it and put the patch back on the pocket when I listed it on e-bay about a year after The Devil Wears Prada was released.  I was surprised that bidding went up to $5,000.  Really would have no idea what the demand would be at this point.


----------



## Pourquoipas

audreylita said:


> Sorry for a delayed response.  I'd purchased this jacket new from the boutique and had alterations take the Chanel patch off the pocket for me before taking it home.  Fortunately I kept it and put the patch back on the pocket when I listed it on e-bay about a year after The Devil Wears Prada was released.  I was surprised that bidding went up to $5,000.  Really would have no idea what the demand would be at this point.



Great story. I guess that's why those patches are sold separately occasionally. How smart to keep the patch and put it back. May I ask why did you decide not to keep it? Wasn't it such a desirable fabric or design after all and only the publicity of the film made it a rare item?
Did you get tired of the lapels?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704


This is such a great look!


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Sorry for a delayed response.  I'd purchased this jacket new from the boutique and had alterations take the Chanel patch off the pocket for me before taking it home.  Fortunately I kept it and put the patch back on the pocket when I listed it on e-bay about a year after The Devil Wears Prada was released.  I was surprised that bidding went up to $5,000.  Really would have no idea what the demand would be at this point.



Wow!  What a great sale that was for you!  Funny, our mutual SA/friend at Chanel Palm Beach told me that if she owned this jacket, she would have taken off the patch and "slapped it on the back pocket of some jeans!"  Better that you kept it to restore the jacket and get the big $$$!  I still regret returning it.


----------



## gracekelly

essiedub said:


> Ooh *piglet* yes. I Agree on the trench!
> But wait...That bag she's carrying...is that  my bag?  Think it is.   Funny story; I really really wanted to get this jacket but thought it would be too "dweeby"  to match a bag and jacket.  Why it never occurred to me that I didn't have to carry and wear concurrently  duh.  Sigh. I still sort of regret not getting it.  But this trench would have worked!
> 
> View attachment 3596853
> 
> This is the jacket. This is not me.
> 
> View attachment 3596852


I have this tweed in another style that was longer and very Lesage with colored chiffon woven into the tweed.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

One of my sale finds back from alterations.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

And one more with my pup, because he's so darn cute.  Thoughts on how to style this "mature" piece without looking matronly?  My ideas run out after ecru suede leggings and skinny jeans. . .


----------



## essiedub

gracekelly said:


> I have this tweed in another style that was longer and very Lesage with colored chiffon woven into the tweed.



Oooh, please post *gracekelly!
*
Yes this bag has the colorful chiffon ..I am so kicking myself now..
Now I have to look for it ..hoping someone tires of it (like mischa barton, perhaps? )


----------



## gracekelly

essiedub said:


> Oooh, please post *gracekelly!
> *
> Yes this bag has the colorful chiffon ..I am so kicking myself now..
> Now I have to look for it ..hoping someone tires of it (like mischa barton, perhaps? )


Just went back to look at the bag.  Yes it does!  Same fabric.  Mischa hasn't worked that much recently, maybe she will need to sell it


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> And one more with my pup, because he's so darn cute.  Thoughts on how to style this "mature" piece without looking matronly?  My ideas run out after ecru suede leggings and skinny jeans. . .


Skinny white or brown jeans?  Need to keep the bottom half narrow.  Mini skirt and boots?  Leather pant?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is how I wear my brassiere jacket to feel work appropriate. Black Hermes pants, grey cashmere sweater, Chanel beads, RV shoes. If I want to be even more under the radar I wear my silver farandole instead if the beads. I don't do anything that would get me dirty or ruin my jackets in my speciality but I'll take off the jacket to perform an exam if I need to or if I feel uncomfortable wearing it around a certain patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596704



Dear PP, you look amazing! Are the H pants good fit? It is so difficult to find great pants! 
Thank you for inspiration! I somehow copied your look this morning. I don't wear often the brassiere jacket, its shininess makes me a bit uncomfortable [emoji21] to wear it at work. I paired with navy The row pants and navy top, but decided that I need some color around my face.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3597300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my sale finds back from alterations.



It is a great jacket! I think it will look good with short skirt that is a bit longer than the jacket. Maybe bell bottoms? Congrats! It is a great score!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Karenaellen said:


> And one more with my pup, because he's so darn cute.  Thoughts on how to style this "mature" piece without looking matronly?  My ideas run out after ecru suede leggings and skinny jeans. . .



Love that jacket on you... what a great sales find it was! I would say jeans all the way too. Wolford makes those great leggings in suede ish fabric in many colors (including the pleather ones!!! They are so cool and comfortable on). Highly recommend them!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> And one more with my pup, because he's so darn cute.  Thoughts on how to style this "mature" piece without looking matronly?  My ideas run out after ecru suede leggings and skinny jeans. . .



Lovely, I love this kind of style with a coat jacket. Nothing wrong with your suggestions either.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Dear PP, you look amazing! Are the H pants good fit? It is so difficult to find great pants!
> Thank you for inspiration! I somehow copied your look this morning. I don't wear often the brassiere jacket, its shininess makes me a bit uncomfortable [emoji21] to wear it at work. I paired with navy The row pants and navy top, but decided that I need some color around my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597756



Perfect office looks IMO. I find the shine quite modest.[emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear PP, you look amazing! Are the H pants good fit? It is so difficult to find great pants!
> Thank you for inspiration! I somehow copied your look this morning. I don't wear often the brassiere jacket, its shininess makes me a bit uncomfortable [emoji21] to wear it at work. I paired with navy The row pants and navy top, but decided that I need some color around my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597756



You look wonderful Ari. I like the pop of color from the scarf. 

The Hermes pants fit very well. They are very flattering. The Hermes designer was formerly at the row so I think you will like them.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely, I love this kind of style with a coat jacket. Nothing wrong with your suggestions either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597785


Yes, this is exactly what I had in mind. I feel that this jacket needs some feminine dresses or skirts.


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect office looks IMO. I find the shine quite modest.[emoji3]


Thank you [emoji4] dear PQP!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look wonderful Ari. I like the pop of color from the scarf.
> 
> The Hermes pants fit very well. They are very flattering. The Hermes designer was formerly at the row so I think you will like them.


Thank you PP, I have to try them!
Some eye candy [emoji517] from Asians and H thread


I think this is Paris Rome skirt.


Cuba jacket


The cardigan that HermesBB has


 [emoji1083]


 [emoji76]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Dear PP, you look amazing! Are the H pants good fit? It is so difficult to find great pants!
> Thank you for inspiration! I somehow copied your look this morning. I don't wear often the brassiere jacket, its shininess makes me a bit uncomfortable [emoji21] to wear it at work. I paired with navy The row pants and navy top, but decided that I need some color around my face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597756



Classy!


----------



## Genie27

I love the dress/short skirt under the long jacket look. That would be the best way for my silhouette to not look matronly.

Ari, that is a lovely scarf - what is it?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> I love the dress/short skirt under the long jacket look. That would be the best way for my silhouette to not look matronly.
> 
> Ari, that is a lovely scarf - what is it?



Thanks, all you fashionable ladies, for great suggestions.  I'm going to try it with my Stella McCartney bell bottom jeans.  Sometimes when I get a new jacket, I overthink what I can/can't wear with it.  But I guess we all overthink our clothes to some degree on this site, or we wouldn't be paying so much for our jackets!


----------



## pigleto972001

Nicole Kidman wearing haute couture.


----------



## Pourquoipas

She wears it to perfection. Her again in ,casual' Chanel. Love the shoes!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3598098
> 
> 
> Nicole Kidman wearing haute couture.



Sigh. Stunning.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3598098
> 
> 
> Nicole Kidman wearing haute couture.



I don't know ‍♀️ something is off, maybe the shoes? Can't really pin point it ... She has perfect body, but still ... the model wore it better!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I don't know ‍♀️ something is off, maybe the shoes? Can't really pin point it ... She has perfect body, but still ... the model wore it better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598233



I think the model fills it out a bit better. When is the last time you heard that? It looks a little loose on Nicole. And I agree. I don't love the sandals.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I don't know ‍♀️ something is off, maybe the shoes? Can't really pin point it ... She has perfect body, but still ... the model wore it better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598233



Might be the length? A classic suit to the knee looks better when the model is very tall.
Or Kidman to skinny? Hope[emoji12]


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> I love the dress/short skirt under the long jacket look. That would be the best way for my silhouette to not look matronly.
> 
> Ari, that is a lovely scarf - what is it?



Thank you Genie, it is H Maxi twilly.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the model fills it out a bit better. When is the last time you heard that? It looks a little loose on Nicole. And I agree. I don't love the sandals.



 Was just thinking that she is one of the few people where the belt over jacket style is actually MORE flattering since it makes her look less overly skinny.


----------



## Genie27

I think she may need to size down - its very wide around, compared to the model.


----------



## EmileH

She is very tall and very skinny. Probably thinner than the model.do you think they gave her the exact suit from the runway?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is very tall and very skinny. Probably thinner than the model.do you think they gave her the exact suit from the runway?



Maybe that's why it doesn't look perfectly tailored for her. The model has a slightly more hourglass figure while Nicole is more straight up and down, it looks a bit wide in her shoulders also.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is very tall and very skinny. Probably thinner than the model.do you think they gave her the exact suit from the runway?



Probably they gave her the exact suit, I saw her a few years ago and she is very very thin, I don't think it looks nice on her,


----------



## Genie27

So on a fitted, piece like a tweed sheath dress, should you go by your widest measurements to make sure it fits? I'm guessing while they can take things in, they can't really let anything out? Do they have a bit of give?

Sorry - total change of topic, but I was browsing and have a one-track mind sometimes...


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the model fills it out a bit better. When is the last time you heard that? It looks a little loose on Nicole. And I agree. I don't love the sandals.


Plus the model cinched the belt tighter.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> So on a fitted, piece like a tweed sheath dress, should you go by your widest measurements to make sure it fits? I'm guessing while they can take things in, they can't really let anything out? Do they have a bit of give?
> 
> Sorry - total change of topic, but I was browsing and have a one-track mind sometimes...


Yes they can let things out.  Better to have the shoulder fit and then let out the hip.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that the sandle doesn't look good with Nicole's suit. The suit is beautiful on the model, but I'm not a fan of it on Nicole.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> Agree that the sandle doesn't look good with Nicole's suit. The suit is beautiful on the model, but I'm not a fan of it on Nicole.


If it had been tailored for her, it would have looked better.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Yes they can let things out.  Better to have the shoulder fit and then let out the hip.


I was looking at a sleeveless shift where my bust and waist are usually the trouble spots. It's also flared at the hip so that's not an issue either. I should get around to measuring a well fitted dress of mine


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I was looking at a sleeveless shift where my bust and waist are usually the trouble spots. It's also flared at the hip so that's not an issue either. I should get around to measuring a well fitted dress of mine


All Chanel garments are made with generous seams for alteration.  However, there can be exceptions and I own one of them!  If you are purchasing pre-owned, you better ask if the garment has been altered.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I don't know ‍♀️ something is off, maybe the shoes? Can't really pin point it ... She has perfect body, but still ... the model wore it better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598233


I think the model has longer legs proportionally compared to her upper torso whereas Nicole kidman's upper to lower body proportion is more even compared to the model... definitely looked better on the model looked shorter on the upper body and has a lengthening effect.


----------



## megeve12

.


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> If it had been tailored for her, it would have looked better.



I agree.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the model fills it out a bit better. When is the last time you heard that? It looks a little loose on Nicole. And I agree. I don't love the sandals.





Pourquoipas said:


> Might be the length? A classic suit to the knee looks better when the model is very tall.
> Or Kidman to skinny? Hope[emoji12]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> She is very tall and very skinny. Probably thinner than the model.do you think they gave her the exact suit from the runway?





nicole0612 said:


> Maybe that's why it doesn't look perfectly tailored for her. The model has a slightly more hourglass figure while Nicole is more straight up and down, it looks a bit wide in her shoulders also.





Baglover121 said:


> Probably they gave her the exact suit, I saw her a few years ago and she is very very thin, I don't think it looks nice on her,





gracekelly said:


> Plus the model cinched the belt tighter.





Vanana said:


> I think the model has longer legs proportionally compared to her upper torso whereas Nicole kidman's upper to lower body proportion is more even compared to the model... definitely looked better on the model looked shorter on the upper body and has a lengthening effect.


i never thought that she is thinner than the model, but maybe that is the fact. The belt is lower too. The bare feet get on the way of the streamlined suit some how. The suit lost its sexiness . I think it is another suit as it looks longer on her, I think she is pretty tall?
View attachment 3598893


----------



## ari

I wanted to add a closer picture, but couldn't 
So here it is


----------



## ari

I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here. 
The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans 


And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days 


The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia. 


And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection 
[emoji9]


----------



## Genie27

Very nice selection, Ari - I love the necklace with the drop pearl. I've been seeing a lot of choker style necklaces around. Also looking forward to seeing how you style these items especially the belt.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920



I love all your selections,  can't wait to see your modeling shots,  I fell in love with that pink/nude long sleeve cardi you posted.  Would love to have the style code for it so I can track it down please.  
I tried to stay away from this thread,  so tempting there's another jacket i want from spring summer [emoji85].


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920



Lovely selections. I look forward to your modeling photos.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920



How gorgeous Everything looks ARI, that second cardigan is so beautiful I think our store didn't get it


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920



Perfect choices, I thought the belt might be very tempting. Silver will work so well with pastels[emoji76]


----------



## ailoveresale

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here are some photos. Sorry no mod shots yet as I don't have the right outfits with me. It's really cute and versatile. I opted for one size up (34 to 36) as it's A line so top narrow. I would ask your SA to reserve you one if I were you. You can always give it up if you don't like it.
> View attachment 3587948
> 
> View attachment 3587951
> 
> View attachment 3587953



Sorry to resurrect an old post but my SA is holding this for me. Do you have modeling pics? I have so many black jackets so I was thinking of white, but this looks so cute in black... plus I tend to attract spaghetti sauce to all my white clothes.

Can one have too many black jackets??


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful ari!   Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920


So nice!  Loving the white cardie and I also jumped on the beige and white patent shoes back in December when I saw them.  I also found them in a sling flat and went for those too.  I'm set for summer!


----------



## EmileH

I have been working on editing my wardrobe and shopping my closet. I'm re-discovering things that I haven't worn in a while. Today I wore this dress. It's a double faced wool with leather trim by Georges Rech. I layered it with my black jacket but I think it would go well with my gold Paris Rome jacket too. I added a shawl for the commute. I would have added a pop of color with a red bag but they were calling for rain so I used my caviar maxi flap instead. I was very proud of myself and DH is thrilled to learn the term "shopping my closet."


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been working on editing my wardrobe and shopping my closet. I'm re-discovering things that I haven't worn in a while. Today I wore this dress. It's a double faced wool with leather trim by Georges Rech. I layered it with my black jacket but I think it would go well with my gold Paris Rome jacket too. I added a shawl for the commute. I would have added a pop of color with a red bag but they were calling for rain so I used my caviar maxi flap instead. I was very proud of myself and DH is thrilled to learn the term "shopping my closet."
> 
> View attachment 3599531
> View attachment 3599533
> View attachment 3599534
> View attachment 3599535



You look so chic.  Each element is special on its own, but they are each subtle and understated so the look is very harmonious.  Creativity points as well as style points here for pulling together multiple different brands and making it look like they were designed to go together!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> You look so chic.  Each element is special on its own, but they are each subtle and understated so the look is very harmonious.  Creativity points as well as style points here for pulling together multiple different brands and making it look like they were designed to go together!



How sweet of you. Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## chicinthecity777

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old post but my SA is holding this for me. Do you have modeling pics? I have so many black jackets so I was thinking of white, but this looks so cute in black... plus I tend to attract spaghetti sauce to all my white clothes.
> Can one have too many black jackets??


Hi I don't have very good mod shots as am still traveling but here is one I took in the dressing room. I would not wear with that dress normally but hopefully this will give you some idea of the jacket. As to black v.s. white, it's a real toughie! I am new to Chanel rtw but I have many black jackets from other brand. What's the weather like where you are? Which will you get more use? Where I live, we don't get much summer so I normally go with black. Good luck with your decision! You can't go wrong really either way.


----------



## chaneljewel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi I don't have very good mod shots as am still traveling but here is one I took in the dressing room. I would not wear with that dress normally but hopefully this will give you some idea of the jacket. As to black v.s. white, it's a real toughie! I am new to Chanel rtw but I have many black jackets from other brand. What's the weather like where you are? Which will you get more use? Where I live, we don't get much summer so I normally go with black. Good luck with your decision! You can't go wrong really either way.
> View attachment 3599587



I love this jacket and have gone back and forth from black to white to black. Guess I'm leary  of the white and stains.  Tough decision.


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> I love this jacket and have gone back and forth from black to white to black. Guess I'm leary  of the white and stains.  Tough decision.



It's such a pretty jacket. For what it's worth it seems like there are several options for black jackets every season but light weight white jackets don't seem as plentiful.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's such a pretty jacket. For what it's worth it seems like there are several options for black jackets every season but light weight white jackets don't seem as plentiful.



That's so true.  Thanks for the help.  The white really is pretty!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chaneljewel said:


> I love this jacket and have gone back and forth from black to white to black. Guess I'm leary  of the *white and stains.*  Tough decision.


White is definitely very high maintenance. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## ailoveresale

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi I don't have very good mod shots as am still traveling but here is one I took in the dressing room. I would not wear with that dress normally but hopefully this will give you some idea of the jacket. As to black v.s. white, it's a real toughie! I am new to Chanel rtw but I have many black jackets from other brand. What's the weather like where you are? Which will you get more use? Where I live, we don't get much summer so I normally go with black. Good luck with your decision! You can't go wrong really either way.
> View attachment 3599587



Very cute! I still think it looks good with the dress. [emoji6]
I live in Los Angeles so it's usually sunny and warm, except this year of course. I recently went on a white jacket hunt and found one from 2006 cruise which I actually really like, and also the 2011 spring one that gracekelly also has. I should be content but of course I kept thinking about this one... I tried the double breasted version in white and wasn't that impressed. The white also seems more delicate. But as far as black jackets go, I already have the Paris Rome, Airline, and Seoul, as well as two cardigans. If this were navy I wouldn't hesitate as I only have one navy jacket. I also have a large amount on a gift card that is burning a hole in my wallet...


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's such a pretty jacket. For what it's worth it seems like there are several options for black jackets every season but light weight white jackets don't seem as plentiful.



Very true...but I am a spaghetti sauce magnet. [emoji848]


----------



## chicinthecity777

ailoveresale said:


> Very cute! I still think it looks good with the dress. [emoji6]
> I live in Los Angeles so it's usually sunny and warm, except this year of course. I recently went on a white jacket hunt and found one from 2006 cruise which I actually really like, and also the 2011 spring one that gracekelly also has. I should be content but of course I kept thinking about this one... I tried the double breasted version in white and wasn't that impressed. The white also seems more delicate. But as far as black jackets go, I already have the Paris Rome, Airline, and Seoul, as well as two cardigans. If this were navy I wouldn't hesitate as I only have one navy jacket. I also have a large amount on a gift card that is burning a hole in my wallet...


Then I think the white is probably more suitable! I also tried the double breasted white jacket and didn't like it much.


----------



## Genie27

I think in a place like LA which has a long warm season, white is so very useful. It won't be as durable as black, obviously, but light colours get so much use in temperate climates.


----------



## ailoveresale

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Then I think the white is probably more suitable! I also tried the double breasted white jacket and didn't like it much.



Something to think about... unfortunate about the double breasted one because that seems to be available everywhere in white [emoji30]



Genie27 said:


> I think in a place like LA which has a long warm season, white is so very useful. It won't be as durable as black, obviously, but light colours get so much use in temperate climates.



Very true - I don't wear as much black in the spring/summer. And I do like the pink buttons!
Will see if the boutique even ordered white...the department stores didn't [emoji26]


----------



## pigleto972001

The spring opening runway jackets might be a good option too. The white one has a pattern w black and gold I believe. 

Personally I am klutzy and white jackets would get so dirty with me !


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Very nice selection, Ari - I love the necklace with the drop pearl. I've been seeing a lot of choker style necklaces around. Also looking forward to seeing how you style these items especially the belt.


Thank you Genie, I'll post soon, expecting to get them on Friday [emoji39]


zaraha said:


> I love all your selections,  can't wait to see your modeling shots,  I fell in love with that pink/nude long sleeve cardi you posted.  Would love to have the style code for it so I can track it down please.
> I tried to stay away from this thread,  so tempting there's another jacket i want from spring summer [emoji85].



zaraha, thank you [emoji4]! I'll post some pictures and the style code soon! I first thought that the cardigan was a bit old lady-ish but with the help of PQP decided to buy it. The skirt is flirtatious and a bit sexy, according to my standards, so the cardigan will look fine with it!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely selections. I look forward to your modeling photos.


Thank you PP!


Baglover121 said:


> How gorgeous Everything looks ARI, that second cardigan is so beautiful I think our store didn't get it


Thank you Baglover, you don't think that is a bit granny-ish?


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect choices, I thought the belt might be very tempting. Silver will work so well with pastels[emoji76]


Thank you, gorgeous !


chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful ari!   Can't wait to see your modeling pics!


Thank you chaneljewel!


gracekelly said:


> So nice!  Loving the white cardie and I also jumped on the beige and white patent shoes back in December when I saw them.  I also found them in a sling flat and went for those too.  I'm set for summer!


Thank you gracekelly! Are the sling flats comfortable? The color combination is so beautiful! Was the sizing true for the flat version? Sometimes the flats are bigger to the size.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been working on editing my wardrobe and shopping my closet. I'm re-discovering things that I haven't worn in a while. Today I wore this dress. It's a double faced wool with leather trim by Georges Rech. I layered it with my black jacket but I think it would go well with my gold Paris Rome jacket too. I added a shawl for the commute. I would have added a pop of color with a red bag but they were calling for rain so I used my caviar maxi flap instead. I was very proud of myself and DH is thrilled to learn the term "shopping my closet."
> 
> View attachment 3599531
> View attachment 3599533
> View attachment 3599534
> View attachment 3599535



Beautiful dress PP! It looks gorgeous with the jacket! Love the shawl with it!


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Very cute! I still think it looks good with the dress. [emoji6]
> I live in Los Angeles so it's usually sunny and warm, except this year of course. I recently went on a white jacket hunt and found one from 2006 cruise which I actually really like, and also the 2011 spring one that gracekelly also has. I should be content but of course I kept thinking about this one... I tried the double breasted version in white and wasn't that impressed. The white also seems more delicate. But as far as black jackets go, I already have the Paris Rome, Airline, and Seoul, as well as two cardigans. If this were navy I wouldn't hesitate as I only have one navy jacket. I also have a large amount on a gift card that is burning a hole in my wallet...



Very similar climate ailoveresale, I live on an island in the med for most of the year, and at the moment it's a cool 16c , no complaints! But in term of buying Chanel jackets , the lighter the better, I can wear them year long, layer a light or mid weight sweater or wear a scarf with them, I feel cardigans and sweaters work great too,


----------



## ari

While waiting for the spring I'm still wearing my Chanel coat and the Salzburg jacket, it is ok, but still looks bulky in the shoulders. I didn't have time to change my chocolate B so I had a little brown H scarf. Please disregard my gym bag.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Thank you Baglover, you don't think that is a bit granny-ish?



No not at all! I love it,I would've considered it but I've bought the black one with red/orange trim,


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> While waiting for the spring I'm still wearing my Chanel coat and the Salzburg jacket, it is ok, but still looks bulky in the shoulders. I didn't have time to change my chocolate B so I had a little brown H scarf. Please disregard my gym bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599961



Very nice!


----------



## 911snowball

Dear Ari:
Upon seeing your photo of that beautiful long sleeve cardigan, I sent it immediately to my SA here at my boutique in Short Hills, NJ.  They are having trouble locating it so they style #  information would be so helpful- thank you!  I love that cardigan and I think it is a true classic.I hope to purchase it.   I bought the white cap/beige sling back flats several months ago when they appeared here in the States and I did end up taking my standard size.  I have these flats also in the pink/grey tweed version from the fall and for some reason they ran really large (I sized down a half size) but the beige ones I did not.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been working on editing my wardrobe and shopping my closet. I'm re-discovering things that I haven't worn in a while. Today I wore this dress. It's a double faced wool with leather trim by Georges Rech. I layered it with my black jacket but I think it would go well with my gold Paris Rome jacket too. I added a shawl for the commute. I would have added a pop of color with a red bag but they were calling for rain so I used my caviar maxi flap instead. I was very proud of myself and DH is thrilled to learn the term "shopping my closet."
> 
> View attachment 3599531
> View attachment 3599533
> View attachment 3599534
> View attachment 3599535



Best idea, make our jackets work with existing wardrobe staples. Great dress!


----------



## Pourquoipas

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi I don't have very good mod shots as am still traveling but here is one I took in the dressing room. I would not wear with that dress normally but hopefully this will give you some idea of the jacket. As to black v.s. white, it's a real toughie! I am new to Chanel rtw but I have many black jackets from other brand. What's the weather like where you are? Which will you get more use? Where I live, we don't get much summer so I normally go with black. Good luck with your decision! You can't go wrong really either way.
> View attachment 3599587



Congrats on your stylish summer jacket !


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600119
> View attachment 3600121



It looks great. You look very skinny. [emoji2]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> While waiting for the spring I'm still wearing my Chanel coat and the Salzburg jacket, it is ok, but still looks bulky in the shoulders. I didn't have time to change my chocolate B so I had a little brown H scarf. Please disregard my gym bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599961



Perfect to layer these 2! I guess that's all we love about our winters, we can get some use out of the heavy tweeds!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats on your stylish summer jacket !


Thank you! It's so nice of you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pourquoipas said:


> Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600119
> View attachment 3600121


I agree you do look very slim!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920



Beautiful! I tried on the beige cashmere cardigan and was quite tempted as it seems like a very versatile piece, but I just don't get much opportunity to wear cashmere in my climate...



pigleto972001 said:


> The spring opening runway jackets might be a good option too. The white one has a pattern w black and gold I believe.
> 
> Personally I am klutzy and white jackets would get so dirty with me !



Yes at first I was obsessed with the white robot jacket but in looking at my wardrobe and lifestyle, I'm not sure it will be a good investment... [emoji848]



911snowball said:


> Dear Ari:
> Upon seeing your photo of that beautiful long sleeve cardigan, I sent it immediately to my SA here at my boutique in Short Hills, NJ.  They are having trouble locating it so they style #  information would be so helpful- thank you!  I love that cardigan and I think it is a true classic.I hope to purchase it.   I bought the white cap/beige sling back flats several months ago when they appeared here in the States and I did end up taking my standard size.  I have these flats also in the pink/grey tweed version from the fall and for some reason they ran really large (I sized down a half size) but the beige ones I did not.



I saw the cardigan at Saks if that helps!



Pourquoipas said:


> Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600119
> View attachment 3600121



It's not just A cruise jacket, it's THE black cruise jacket! Beautiful! So jealous [emoji6]



Baglover121 said:


> Very similar climate ailoveresale, I live on an island in the med for most of the year, and at the moment it's a cool 16c , no complaints! But in term of buying Chanel jackets , the lighter the better, I can wear them year long, layer a light or mid weight sweater or wear a scarf with them, I feel cardigans and sweaters work great too,



Agreed - the lighter ones seem to work better - that's why spring/summer and cruise collections are most tempting! [emoji12]. Thank you!

But what do you all think - can one have too many black jackets??


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> can one have too many black jackets??


Not at all. Different cuts work with different items. 

PqP, you do look very slim in that jacket/dress combo. That jacket is fabulous.

PbP, I love this dress/jacket/shawl - everything goes so well together. 

Me, I've been using the SB app to pull together dressier outfits in the same amount of time as my wardrobe staples - I am not a morning person, so need to dress while half asleep and not firing on all cylinders, especially in winter. So the easier I can make it to grab a 'nice' outfit rather than a generic one, the better dressed I look. Sometimes it's just picking heels instead of flats, but it makes such a difference. 

I've been scouring the online resale market, trying to get a feel for the sizing - It seems like my waist and bust are in the 42-44 range and my hips and height are in the 38-40 range. The height is a big deal because cropped jackets hit me at the hip and above-the-knee skirts fall an unflattering 2inches below the knee. 

I found a lovely 2012A dress, but I suspect it will be just a little tight on the waist and bust. Do the fantasy tweeds give a bit?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you Genie, I'll post soon, expecting to get them on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaraha, thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'll post some pictures and the style code soon! I first thought that the cardigan was a bit old lady-ish but with the help of PQP decided to buy it. The skirt is flirtatious and a bit sexy, according to my standards, so the cardigan will look fine with it!
> 
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> Thank you Baglover, you don't think that is a bit granny-ish?
> 
> Thank you, gorgeous !
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you gracekelly! Are the sling flats comfortable? The color combination is so beautiful! Was the sizing true for the flat version? Sometimes the flats are bigger to the size.


Bought the same size in the flat as the heel


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> Not at all. Different cuts work with different items.
> 
> PqP, you do look very slim in that jacket/dress combo. That jacket is fabulous.
> 
> PbP, I love this dress/jacket/shawl - everything goes so well together.
> 
> Me, I've been using the SB app to pull together dressier outfits in the same amount of time as my wardrobe staples - I am not a morning person, so need to dress while half asleep and not firing on all cylinders, especially in winter. So the easier I can make it to grab a 'nice' outfit rather than a generic one, the better dressed I look. Sometimes it's just picking heels instead of flats, but it makes such a difference.
> 
> I've been scouring the online resale market, trying to get a feel for the sizing - It seems like my waist and bust are in the 42-44 range and my hips and height are in the 38-40 range. The height is a big deal because cropped jackets hit me at the hip and above-the-knee skirts fall an unflattering 2inches below the knee.
> 
> I found a lovely 2012A dress, but I suspect it will be just a little tight on the waist and bust. Do the fantasy tweeds give a bit?



What is the SB app?


----------



## Genie27

It's Stylebook. I've been using it since dec/Jan. It took a few hours to put all the pictures and details in, and I have not put everything in yet, but 80% of my work clothes are in and I can create outfits and track what I use/don't use so I don't spend my budget on unnecessary items. Eg one more cocktail dress.


----------



## chaneljewel

What about this jacket?  I know it's not available yet but I like the colors.  Are those the Velcro tabs?   Any help is good as I have to go by photos only.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great. You look very skinny. [emoji2]





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree you do look very slim!





ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! I tried on the beige cashmere cardigan and was quite tempted as it seems like a very versatile piece, but I just don't get much opportunity to wear cashmere in my climate...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes at first I was obsessed with the white robot jacket but in looking at my wardrobe and lifestyle, I'm not sure it will be a good investment... [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the cardigan at Saks if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just A cruise jacket, it's THE black cruise jacket! Beautiful! So jealous [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - the lighter ones seem to work better - that's why spring/summer and cruise collections are most tempting! [emoji12]. Thank you!
> 
> But what do you all think - can one have too many black jackets??





Genie27 said:


> Not at all. Different cuts work with different items.
> 
> PqP, you do look very slim in that jacket/dress combo. That jacket is fabulous.
> 
> PbP, I love this dress/jacket/shawl - everything goes so well together.
> 
> Me, I've been using the SB app to pull together dressier outfits in the same amount of time as my wardrobe staples - I am not a morning person, so need to dress while half asleep and not firing on all cylinders, especially in winter. So the easier I can make it to grab a 'nice' outfit rather than a generic one, the better dressed I look. Sometimes it's just picking heels instead of flats, but it makes such a difference.
> 
> I've been scouring the online resale market, trying to get a feel for the sizing - It seems like my waist and bust are in the 42-44 range and my hips and height are in the 38-40 range. The height is a big deal because cropped jackets hit me at the hip and above-the-knee skirts fall an unflattering 2inches below the knee.
> 
> I found a lovely 2012A dress, but I suspect it will be just a little tight on the waist and bust. Do the fantasy tweeds give a bit?



Thank you for your kind words PbP,XiangXiang, ailoversale and Genie27.
Ailoversale, you have quite a collection too and black is always tempting. I'm actually reconsidering my first preference for the white Daft punk suit. Maybe the black is the better choice?!
Genie27, must try this app when I find time. I think the lining of the tweed will limit stretch but alterations are possible.


----------



## luxfun

Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pourquoipas

suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations). I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!



Love the fitted edgy look of this jacket on you. Very good with the boy and the buttons make it special. Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations on both of your new pieces. I think the jacket looks wonderful on you. Thank goodness there are so many choices and we can each find our perfect pieces. It truly looks made for you and you wear it very well.


----------



## chaneljewel

suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!



Looks so nice on you!


----------



## luxfun

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the fitted edgy look of this jacket on you. Very good with the boy and the buttons make it special. Congrats!



Thank you Pourquoipas! Yes, the buttons really won me over, love the quilted design. In the end, I went with the new dark beige boy, but looking back at these pics, I agree that it would look good with a black boy! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations on both of your new pieces. I think the jacket looks wonderful on you. Thank goodness there are so many choices and we can each find our perfect pieces. It truly looks made for you and you wear it very well.



Oh, wow, thanks so much Pocketbook pup! I was a little nervous about my choice and thought maybe I should have waited for spring for my first (and only, at least for a while) Chanel jacket, but I have been really enjoying wearing it so far and think it is a piece I'll be wearing for a long time!



chaneljewel said:


> Looks so nice on you!



Thank you! Nothing like a little black (Chanel) jacket to make an outfit


----------



## EmileH

suzis said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas! Yes, the buttons really won me over, love the quilted design. In the end, I went with the new dark beige boy, but looking back at these pics, I agree that it would look good with a black boy!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, thanks so much Pocketbook pup! I was a little nervous about my choice and thought maybe I should have waited for spring for my first (and only, at least for a while) Chanel jacket, but I have been really enjoying wearing it so far and think it is a piece I'll be wearing for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Nothing like a little black (Chanel) jacket to make an outfit



You are so welcome. Honestly I think you made a great choice. And I think the beige bag will show up even better with the black jacket. I hope you will post more photos soon.


----------



## chaneljewel

So am wondering what everyone thinks about the Velcro on the Act 2 jackets?  I'd like to hear what others think as still trying to decide on another current jacket.  Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> So am wondering what everyone thinks about the Velcro on the Act 2 jackets?  I'd like to hear what others think as still trying to decide on another current jacket.  Thanks!



I don't love it, but I stick to pretty classic pieces.

Oops! Haha! Stick to. [emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't love it, but I stick to pretty classic pieces.
> 
> Oops! Haha! Stick to. [emoji23]



I know PP.  I like the jacket that I posted on another page but not so much the Velcro tabs.  I just wish they weren't there!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the black cruise jacket. I was a fan of the simple green one but I had an old cruise jacket the same color 

Re: Velcro. I'm just waiting to see them in person. I'll either love them or hate them. They just seem so trendy. I don't know  also the question is will the Velcro snag or mess up the jackets?


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Genie27, must try this app when I find time. I think the lining of the tweed will limit stretch but alterations are possible.


I find it's great - of course when you put all the prices in, don't show that section to anyone. 

I sorted my separates by season, so that I'm not searching for wool and coming up with silk. 

@suzis - it's a beautiful jacket on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> So am wondering what everyone thinks about the Velcro on the Act 2 jackets?  I'd like to hear what others think as still trying to decide on another current jacket.  Thanks!



I just saw this in the bergdorf catalog. 4900 jacket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Slip dress 1800. Suede shoes 1125.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I just saw this in the bergdorf catalog. 4900 jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600672
> 
> 
> Slip dress 1800. Suede shoes 1125.



That's the one that I like!   Just not sure what to do...get the one I like now or wait for this to see what it's really like.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh it's hard ! It is quite pretty !!! Velcro or not you could probably wear w so many things. 

Sorry, which jacket did you like for now


----------



## luxfun

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the black cruise jacket. I was a fan of the simple green one but I had an old cruise jacket the same color
> 
> Re: Velcro. I'm just waiting to see them in person. I'll either love them or hate them. They just seem so trendy. I don't know  also the question is will the Velcro snag or mess up the jackets?



Thanks! I personally don't love the velcro, and also worry about how it may snag or accumulate hair/fuzz, etc!!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I ordered several things from the Cuba and spring/summer collection, although the winter is still here.
> The Cuba skit with 2 cardigans
> View attachment 3598903
> 
> And a cashmere one to wear on cooler days
> View attachment 3598909
> 
> The beige white slings and the 2 necklaces and the black leather camellia.
> View attachment 3598912
> 
> And the belt, I just had to have it after I saw the Haute couture collection
> [emoji9]
> View attachment 3598920


Wow all exceptional and I can totally and easily see how wonderful they look on you!!!   That skirt with the cardigans are just heavenly. Love that pink cardigan especially with that baseball jacket like silhouette/higher neckline.  perfect as always


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have been working on editing my wardrobe and shopping my closet. I'm re-discovering things that I haven't worn in a while. Today I wore this dress. It's a double faced wool with leather trim by Georges Rech. I layered it with my black jacket but I think it would go well with my gold Paris Rome jacket too. I added a shawl for the commute. I would have added a pop of color with a red bag but they were calling for rain so I used my caviar maxi flap instead. I was very proud of myself and DH is thrilled to learn the term "shopping my closet."
> 
> View attachment 3599531
> View attachment 3599533
> View attachment 3599534
> View attachment 3599535



Wow I especially like the dress on you! it's such a flattering shape and length so glad you are re-discovering it because it's gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

suzis said:


> Thanks! I personally don't love the velcro, and also worry about how it may snag or accumulate hair/fuzz, etc!!


I love the jacket but hate the velcro! Can they remove them and offer some alternatives?


----------



## Vanana

suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!


that look fantastic on you. fit is very flattering as well. I can only imagine how great this look for a cool look with high boots, or pretty paired with a pleated dress/skirt.  so much potential!!!  congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

From Neimans book

Jacket 5750. Skirt 2300


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your kind words PbP,XiangXiang, ailoversale and Genie27.
> Ailoversale, you have quite a collection too and black is always tempting. I'm actually reconsidering my first preference for the white Daft punk suit. Maybe the black is the better choice?!
> Genie27, must try this app when I find time. I think the lining of the tweed will limit stretch but alterations are possible.



Thank you!
I actually tried both white and black in the boutique today and I fell in love with the white. The black is also stunning but I felt the white just pops. If your first instinct was white go with it!



suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!



Congrats! It's a great piece that will serve you well!



chaneljewel said:


> So am wondering what everyone thinks about the Velcro on the Act 2 jackets?  I'd like to hear what others think as still trying to decide on another current jacket.  Thanks!



I saw some pieces today and am not a fan... they say it's a special patented Velcro that doesn't stick but it looks like something my four year old would wear. Not for me.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't love it, but I stick to pretty classic pieces.
> 
> Oops! Haha! Stick to. [emoji23]



Haha [emoji23] 



pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3600903
> 
> 
> From Neimans book
> 
> Jacket 5750. Skirt 2300



I decided to order this one [emoji55]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!
> I actually tried both white and black in the boutique today and I fell in love with the white. The black is also stunning but I felt the white just pops. If your first instinct was white go with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! It's a great piece that will serve you well!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some pieces today and am not a fan... they say it's a special patented Velcro that doesn't stick but it looks like something my four year old would wear. Not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to order this one [emoji55]



Love the white on the pic. Did you pick your usual size? On the model above it looks much more fitted than on the RW and I like that.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3600903
> 
> 
> From Neimans book
> 
> Jacket 5750. Skirt 2300



That looks very nice. I was worried about the pockets but they look perfect. It's not on my wishlist but I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the white on the pic. Did you pick your usual size? On the model above it looks much more fitted than on the RW and I like that.



The cut is amazing. Not boxy at all, very flattering. They only had the sample size of 38 which I could barely button, so I went with a 40 (my usual size).



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That looks very nice. I was worried about the pockets but they look perfect. It's not on my wishlist but I'm sure it will be popular.


 
Yes I was worried about the pockets but they are below the bust line. [emoji1360]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> The cut is amazing. Not boxy at all, very flattering. They only had the sample size of 38 which I could barely button, so I went with a 40 (my usual size).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was worried about the pockets but they are below the bust line. [emoji1360]



That is very helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> No not at all! I love it,I would've considered it but I've bought the black one with red/orange trim,


Thank You Baglover!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice!


PP, thank you!


911snowball said:


> Dear Ari:
> Upon seeing your photo of that beautiful long sleeve cardigan, I sent it immediately to my SA here at my boutique in Short Hills, NJ.  They are having trouble locating it so they style #  information would be so helpful- thank you!  I love that cardigan and I think it is a true classic.I hope to purchase it.   I bought the white cap/beige sling back flats several months ago when they appeared here in the States and I did end up taking my standard size.  I have these flats also in the pink/grey tweed version from the fall and for some reason they ran really large (I sized down a half size) but the beige ones I did not.


snowball, will post tonight! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600119
> View attachment 3600121


Looking gorgeous PQP!


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect to layer these 2! I guess that's all we love about our winters, we can get some use out of the heavy tweeds!


PQP, Thank you! 


ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! I tried on the beige cashmere cardigan and was quite tempted as it seems like a very versatile piece, but I just don't get much opportunity to wear cashmere in my climate...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes at first I was obsessed with the white robot jacket but in looking at my wardrobe and lifestyle, I'm not sure it will be a good investment... [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the cardigan at Saks if that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not just A cruise jacket, it's THE black cruise jacket! Beautiful! So jealous [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - the lighter ones seem to work better - that's why spring/summer and cruise collections are most tempting! [emoji12]. Thank you!
> 
> But what do you all think - can one have too many black jackets??


ailoveresale, I don't know, I was in LA end of May and I wore quite a bit my blue cashmere Chanel cardi and it felt OK. 
I do think that the black jackets are a bit overrated. In your climate I'd rather wear light colors. But that's me.


gracekelly said:


> Bought the same size in the flat as the heel


gracekelly, thank you for your help.


chaneljewel said:


> View attachment 3600440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about this jacket?  I know it's not available yet but I like the colors.  Are those the Velcro tabs?   Any help is good as I have to go by photos only.


I don't like the cut. but this is not my style.


suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!


suzis, this jacket looks great on you! Congrats!


Vanana said:


> Wow all exceptional and I can totally and easily see how wonderful they look on you!!!   That skirt with the cardigans are just heavenly. Love that pink cardigan especially with that baseball jacket like silhouette/higher neckline.  perfect as always


Vanana, Thank you !


pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3600903
> 
> 
> From Neimans book
> 
> Jacket 5750. Skirt 2300


absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pourquoipas said:


> Another gloomy day but a little less cold so I wore a cruise LbJ with a soft stretchy chanel dress with mandarin collar from past seasons. All dark so matching the weather [emoji946][emoji947]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600119
> View attachment 3600121



I love everything about this outfit!!! It is absolutely stunning on you. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

xiaoxiao said:


> I love everything about this outfit!!! It is absolutely stunning on you. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you dear XiaoXiao[emoji254]


----------



## rhm

ailoveresale said:


> The cut is amazing. Not boxy at all, very flattering. They only had the sample size of 38 which I could barely button, so I went with a 40 (my usual size).



Hi! Can I ask if you own the black Paris-Rome Jacket? I wear a 34 in that style and wondering if I should order a 34 or 36. Also, did you happen to see if the jacket was lined with the camellia silk print?


----------



## ari

Here are my goodies


The white little cardigan 


Here is the number of the beige cardigan 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and the back of the skirt


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



These are fabulous on you!!! I love them. Especially the skirt. The cut is so flattering. Brilliant choices.


----------



## luckylove

Ari, I love your new purchases! The skirt fits you beautifully!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Extremely flattering skirt. Such a surprise to see a long skirt that looks sexy. I didn't expect it to look AS nice seeing it on a hanger. That is the tailoring of Chanel and your shape of course.
I still don't know which cardi to prefer, one for even days ...Ready for spring, congrats![emoji322] 
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Ari!! You did it again!!! That skirt is so sexy and fun!  I love the back.  All the pieces are very well put together,  slings white top match the cardigan trim!!! I love it!! I have not seen this skit but now Im tempted to try it.  Thank you for posting the style code,  boutiques in the states did not ordered this style but they have the v neck one.  Anyway,  I always look forward to your pics!  Great eye candies [emoji517].  Enjoy all your goodies with good health!


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful fit on the skirt and love the cardies !  ah jealous


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pourquoipas said:


> Extremely flattering skirt. Such a surprise to see a long skirt that looks sexy. I didn't expect it to look AS nice seeing it on a hanger. That is the tailoring of Chanel and ...the shape of you....of course.
> I still don't know which cardi to prefer, one for even days ...Ready for spring, congrats![emoji322]
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt


Omg, it's gorgeous on you! This is the skirt/suit I saw in the store a couple of weeks ago, and thought it was stunning. I didn't recognize it in the first picture where it was hanging, but your mod pics make it come alive.


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt


Ari, it's a pleasure to look at your mod shots, so inspiring .


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> That is very helpful, thank you so much!



No problem!  Hope it helps your decision.   I'll post pics later when I have a chance to watermark them.



ari said:


> ailoveresale, I don't know, I was in LA end of May and I wore quite a bit my blue cashmere Chanel cardi and it felt OK.
> I do think that the black jackets are a bit overrated. In your climate I'd rather wear light colors. But that's me.



I've been wearing a lot of black lately because it's been "cold" and gloomy.  The rest of the year I rarely wear jackets because it's too warm - I still wear them in the office where the air conditioning is always turned up too high.    I probably have a glut of black jackets at this point, I tend to gravitate toward them because I like classic styles.  Maybe time to try something fun?



rhm said:


> Hi! Can I ask if you own the black Paris-Rome Jacket? I wear a 34 in that style and wondering if I should order a 34 or 36. Also, did you happen to see if the jacket was lined with the camellia silk print?



Yes, I took my usual size in the Paris-Rome which didn't require any alterations, so I would say it will probably be the same.  It was lined, I don't remember if it was camellias or not...



ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Stunning as usual!  The skirt looks so much better on you than on the hanger. I saw the white only as a sweater and not a cardigan - the cardigan is beautiful!  I loved the beige cardigan when I tried it as well, a great classic look.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt


Just perfect!!  The camellias on the sweater are just wonderful.  The choker works so well and I am glad that they are making a comeback because I can shop in my jewelry drawer!  So glad I pounced on these shoes as soon as I saw them as I am sure they will be a sell out.  Such great choices and the cardies will get plenty of use.  I am thinking that in the long run, they are the best investment.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Beautiful, beautiful outfits!   The back of the skirt is spectacular!


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful, beautiful outfits!   The back of the skirt is spectacular!


 And the length of the skirt is so elegant!  I would love to see more pieces like this.  They have vibe from the past that is most appealing to me.  You can still wear a nice shoe with this length and don't need to wear a boot if you don't want to.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Oh how gorgeous you look ARI! The skirt looks AMAZING! Specially with the Camilla  cardigan


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt



Amazing love it! Looking forward to spring!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt


Loving these! My favorite is the beige cardi. How is the colour in day light? Is it more cream or stone? Certain tone of beige doesn't go well with my skin tone but stone can work on me.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, thank you so much for posting the style # info on the cardigan. I am so excited- my SA was able to order it for me!!!  It was not ordered for my boutique so it was so helpful to have this info to make sure she orders the right one.  So looking forward to receiving it. They did buy the skirt so I can try it to see if it works for me when the cardi arrives.
Your photos are so inspiring!


----------



## ailoveresale

As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
Hope this helps!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948



Looks great and i agree about the white one.  The black is very nice, but it reminds me of many other tweed jackets.  Is it possible to show a close-up of the fabric?


----------



## pigleto972001

They look great on you ... thanks for posting pics. One thing I recall seeing on closeup shots is that the grid is not complete in some areas. It seemed "unfinished" but I think that was part of the design.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Looks great and i agree about the white one.  The black is very nice, but it reminds me of many other tweed jackets.  Is it possible to show a close-up of the fabric?



Thanks! Unfortunately these were the only pics I took - I should have taken more! Sorry... it's a tight fabric, very lightweight.



pigleto972001 said:


> They look great on you ... thanks for posting pics. One thing I recall seeing on closeup shots is that the grid is not complete in some areas. It seemed "unfinished" but I think that was part of the design.



Thank you! Yes the design is supposed to be very "digital." The buttons also are grids with the CCs hidden beneath them. Very subtle but modern.


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948


Love the white one!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948



It's a perfect cut for you. It looks amazing. Sssooo? Which color?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These are fabulous on you!!! I love them. Especially the skirt. The cut is so flattering. Brilliant choices.


Thank you PP! It took me almost 2 months to decide on the skit, I tried in December and loved it, but I wasn't sure. The fitted long jacket was a gorgeous fit too, but the 2 together too much. 


luckylove said:


> Ari, I love your new purchases! The skirt fits you beautifully!!


Thank you luckylove! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Extremely flattering skirt. Such a surprise to see a long skirt that looks sexy. I didn't expect it to look AS nice seeing it on a hanger. That is the tailoring of Chanel and your shape of course.
> I still don't know which cardi to prefer, one for even days ...Ready for spring, congrats![emoji322]
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you [emoji4] dear PQP!   The camellia one is way cutter, it is 100 cashmere and more fun, the other one is a classic, I'm so glad that you convinced me to buy it. Thank you! 


zaraha said:


> Ari!! You did it again!!! That skirt is so sexy and fun!  I love the back.  All the pieces are very well put together,  slings white top match the cardigan trim!!! I love it!! I have not seen this skit but now Im tempted to try it.  Thank you for posting the style code,  boutiques in the states did not ordered this style but they have the v neck one.  Anyway,  I always look forward to your pics!  Great eye candies [emoji517].  Enjoy all your goodies with good health!


Zaraha, thank you ! 


pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful fit on the skirt and love the cardies !  ah jealous


pigleto, thank you! 


Genie27 said:


> Omg, it's gorgeous on you! This is the skirt/suit I saw in the store a couple of weeks ago, and thought it was stunning. I didn't recognize it in the first picture where it was hanging, but your mod pics make it come alive.


Genie Thank you 


tonkamama said:


> Ari, it's a pleasure to look at your mod shots, so inspiring .


tonkamama, thank you! 


ailoveresale said:


> No problem!  Hope it helps your decision.   I'll post pics later when I have a chance to watermark them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing a lot of black lately because it's been "cold" and gloomy.  The rest of the year I rarely wear jackets because it's too warm - I still wear them in the office where the air conditioning is always turned up too high.    I probably have a glut of black jackets at this point, I tend to gravitate toward them because I like classic styles.  Maybe time to try something fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I took my usual size in the Paris-Rome which didn't require any alterations, so I would say it will probably be the same.  It was lined, I don't remember if it was camellias or not...
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as usual!  The skirt looks so much better on you than on the hanger. I saw the white only as a sweater and not a cardigan - the cardigan is beautiful!  I loved the beige cardigan when I tried it as well, a great classic look.


ailoveresale, thank you! 


gracekelly said:


> Just perfect!!  The camellias on the sweater are just wonderful.  The choker works so well and I am glad that they are making a comeback because I can shop in my jewelry drawer!  So glad I pounced on these shoes as soon as I saw them as I am sure they will be a sell out.  Such great choices and the cardies will get plenty of use.  I am thinking that in the long run, they are the best investment.


gracekelly, thank you, yes, the choker is so pretty! The shoes are comfortable for me and it it the 5 th pair of sling back for me! Too bad I can't wear them from October to April! Yes, cardigans are great investment! These 2 were not over sized. Most of the times I wear them with a blouse/ top under to be more dressy. 


chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful, beautiful outfits!   The back of the skirt is spectacular!


chaneljewel, thank you! 


gracekelly said:


> And the length of the skirt is so elegant!  I would love to see more pieces like this.  They have vibe from the past that is most appealing to me.  You can still wear a nice shoe with this length and don't need to wear a boot if you don't want to.


gracekelly, I think that flats could look great with this skirt. 


Baglover121 said:


> Oh how gorgeous you look ARI! The skirt looks AMAZING! Specially with the Camilla  cardigan


Baglover, thank you! 


xiaoxiao said:


> Amazing love it! Looking forward to spring!


xiaoxiao, thank you ! Me too [emoji3]


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Loving these! My favorite is the beige cardi. How is the colour in day light? Is it more cream or stone? Certain tone of beige doesn't go well with my skin tone but stone can work on me.


xiangxiang, thank you. I think the color is milk with a drop of coffee. It is less beige a bit of pink in it. But I would call it stone. 
Apparently it is from the Cuba collection 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 nice buttons too.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is the button of the camellia one. It has the colors of the skirt. [emoji7]


911snowball said:


> Ari, thank you so much for posting the style # info on the cardigan. I am so excited- my SA was able to order it for me!!!  It was not ordered for my boutique so it was so helpful to have this info to make sure she orders the right one.  So looking forward to receiving it. They did buy the skirt so I can try it to see if it works for me when the cardi arrives.
> Your photos are so inspiring!



Great, I'm so happy to help!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948



I absolutely love these jackets. I prefer the white on you, but from pictures I think the black fabric looks reacher. 
Here is closer picture of the fabric 




Did you try the skirt?


----------



## muamua

Hey everyone! I am new to this thread and was wondering if cuban jacket would ever go on sale based on your previous experience? I loved how it looks but 13k seemed a bit too much...


----------



## gracekelly

muamua said:


> Hey everyone! I am new to this thread and was wondering if cuban jacket would ever go on sale based on your previous experience? I loved how it looks but 13k seemed a bit too much...


If it does there will be a line around the block so best of luck.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948



Love them both on you. The white stands out a bit more of course. I feel I'll be lost on that one too. How about the skirt?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> xiangxiang, thank you. I think the color is milk with a drop of coffee. It is less beige a bit of pink in it. But I would call it stone.
> Apparently it is from the Cuba collection
> View attachment 3602066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice buttons too.
> View attachment 3602067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the button of the camellia one. It has the colors of the skirt. [emoji7]


Thank you *ari*! I may need to try this when I get back home. I really love its understated elegance! Great choice and congrats again!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948


I really like those! Now another delima of black or white?


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Love the white one!



Me too! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a perfect cut for you. It looks amazing. Sssooo? Which color?



Thank you! I went with white. [emoji6]



ari said:


> I absolutely love these jackets. I prefer the white on you, but from pictures I think the black fabric looks reacher.
> Here is closer picture of the fabric
> View attachment 3602069
> 
> View attachment 3602070
> 
> Did you try the skirt?



The black is stunning but looking at what I already have, and the climate I live in, I decided to go with white. I didn't try the skirt because I just couldn't see myself ever wearing it as a whole suit. Might consider it just to have...



muamua said:


> Hey everyone! I am new to this thread and was wondering if cuban jacket would ever go on sale based on your previous experience? I loved how it looks but 13k seemed a bit too much...



Welcome to the thread! It might go on sale but it will probably be reserved by SAs for their preferred clients. If you have a good relationship with one they might be able to hold one if they still have your size by the time of the sales (usually July I think?).



Pourquoipas said:


> Love them both on you. The white stands out a bit more of course. I feel I'll be lost on that one too. How about the skirt?



Yes I loved them both but the white stood out! I didn't try the skirt...



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I really like those! Now another delima of black or white?



Yes they're even more stunning in person! And the price is more reasonable than I thought considering the details. It's a good debate to have!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank You Baglover!
> 
> PP, thank you!
> 
> snowball, will post tonight!
> 
> Looking gorgeous PQP!
> 
> PQP, Thank you!
> 
> ailoveresale, I don't know, I was in LA end of May and I wore quite a bit my blue cashmere Chanel cardi and it felt OK.
> I do think that the black jackets are a bit overrated. In your climate I'd rather wear light colors. But that's me.
> 
> gracekelly, thank you for your help.
> 
> I don't like the cut. but this is not my style.
> 
> suzis, this jacket looks great on you! Congrats!
> 
> Vanana, Thank you !
> 
> absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you ari for posting about the cardigan.  My SA was able to find it and it's on its way to me.  I had purchased the tan/white sling backs which will look wonderful with the cardigan.  I love, love the skirt but was unsure of any style number.  If you feel like posting it that would be helpful.  Does it run tts?  Is it part of the Cuba collection too?  It's just so beautiful and the length is perfect.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

For those of you in the market for a jacket, this one is very nice in person.  The color, the tweed, and all the details are really lovely.  It would be a great work piece that would probably  get a lot of use.  I think you could wear it with many colors.



ailoveresale said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I went with white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black is stunning but looking at what I already have, and the climate I live in, I decided to go with white. I didn't try the skirt because I just couldn't see myself ever wearing it as a whole suit. Might consider it just to have...
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the thread! It might go on sale but it will probably be reserved by SAs for their preferred clients. If you have a good relationship with one they might be able to hold one if they still have your size by the time of the sales (usually July I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I loved them both but the white stood out! I didn't try the skirt...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they're even more stunning in person! And the price is more reasonable than I thought considering the details. It's a good debate to have!


----------



## Genie27

I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things. 

The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me. 

The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons. 

There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things.
> 
> The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me.
> 
> The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons.
> 
> There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.



I like the last outfit on you. I think it would be even better if it was tailored a bit to be more fitted.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, the SA showed me where they could take it in at the back collar, shorten sleeves and open up the upper arm a bit. 

The rest of my outfit is my dress. Here it is closed...

I like the top in the first pic also.


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948


I love these!!! Now the hardest part is to decide on the color!!  You look great in both dear


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things.
> 
> The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me.
> 
> The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons.
> 
> There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the last outfit on you. I think it would be even better if it was tailored a bit to be more fitted.


I like this jacket on you also. It matches your H as well


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Yes, the SA showed me where they could take it in at the back collar, shorten sleeves and open up the upper arm a bit.
> 
> The rest of my outfit is my dress. Here it is closed...
> 
> I like the top in the first pic also.


This looks very nice on you!  The shoulders look great!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things.
> 
> The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me.
> 
> The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons.
> 
> There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.



The multicolor jacket looks great on you! It's a good alternative to basic black [emoji1360]



tonkamama said:


> I love these!!! Now the hardest part is to decide on the color!!  You look great in both dear



Thank you my dear [emoji5]. I decided on white, can't wait until March when it comes in (am also expecting my Tesla around the same time - so much excitement in one month!) [emoji4]


----------



## AAngela

suzis said:


> Hi all! It's a day of firsts... Just revealed my first boy bag in a different thread, and thought I'd post my first Chanel RTW. It's the black tweed jacket from Cuba. I've seen some mixed reviews on here, especially with respect to the green/khaki version, but I really LOVE it!  The first pic is me trying it on, and the second is how I wore it (post some alterations) to go boy bag shopping. I think it looks great with jeans and boots and is a really easy piece to style casually. I think it could also be dressed up, though I haven't worn it that way yet. Thanks for letting me share!



Congratulations it looks amazing on you. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Thank you ari for posting about the cardigan.  My SA was able to find it and it's on its way to me.  I had purchased the tan/white sling backs which will look wonderful with the cardigan.  I love, love the skirt but was unsure of any style number.  If you feel like posting it that would be helpful.  Does it run tts?  Is it part of the Cuba collection too?  It's just so beautiful and the length is perfect.



Yes the skirt is Cuba collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is the number 


And here is the detail in the back 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It is true to the size. 
I'm very happy you manage to find the shoes and the cardigan! Congrats![emoji323][emoji898]


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things.
> 
> The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me.
> 
> The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons.
> 
> There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.



I like the colors of the tweed jacket. It looks different style 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 that this ?


----------



## ari

Strange?




For fun!


----------



## AAngela

ari said:


> Here are my goodies
> View attachment 3601326
> 
> The white little cardigan
> View attachment 3601328
> 
> Here is the number of the beige cardigan
> View attachment 3601329
> View attachment 3601330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the back of the skirt


Gorgeous outfit. It all matches perfectly [emoji4]


----------



## thyme

Karenaellen said:


> For those of you in the market for a jacket, this one is very nice in person.  The color, the tweed, and all the details are really lovely.  It would be a great work piece that would probably  get a lot of use.  I think you could wear it with many colors.



Did you get this? Love the buttons and my SA did hold this for me last year but I didn't end up buying because  it looked like it won't age well - to me anyway. The tweed feels like it will fluff very quickly. But happy to be proven wrong though!


----------



## ari

AAngela said:


> Gorgeous outfit. It all matches perfectly [emoji4]



Thank you AAngela!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> I like the colors of the tweed jacket. It looks different style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that this ?


It's a short version jacket of this same tweed dress + long jacket. I think when you posted pics earlier, I said I liked it best of all.

Here is a closeup of the tweed...


----------



## Genie27

Oops...


----------



## Baglover121

Genie27 said:


> I had a productive afternoon trying on a few things.
> 
> The top is a very comfy silk/cotton blend and there is a short skirt too. The pants are also very nice, but too much all together on me.
> 
> The jackets were cute - I tried on the white one mrs O has but it was not a good cut on me. The double breasted style is more flattering on me in the black, other than the weird inside-sleeve buttons.
> 
> There was a blue/black tweed that was also a lovely basic jacket. Around 5200k cad but I forgot to take a pic. The multi-colour jacket is super comfy.



I really like that trousers and top combo , looks so comfy and very easy to wear,


----------



## xiaoxiao

ailoveresale said:


> As promised, here are the pictures of the white and black robot jackets. The sample size is 38 and I normally wear a 40. The cut is amazing - very similar to the 2016 cruise jacket with bracelet length sleeves and the single pocket. I fell in love. [emoji178]
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3601945
> 
> View attachment 3601946
> 
> View attachment 3601947
> 
> View attachment 3601948



My goodness they are stunning! Not to be boring but I love the black one!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Yes the skirt is Cuba collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603075
> 
> Here is the number
> View attachment 3603076
> 
> And here is the detail in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603077
> 
> It is true to the size.
> I'm very happy you manage to find the shoes and the cardigan! Congrats![emoji323][emoji898]


Thanks ari.  That skirt is even more fabulous in the close up!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

chincac said:


> Did you get this? Love the buttons and my SA did hold this for me last year but I didn't end up buying because  it looked like it won't age well - to me anyway. The tweed feels like it will fluff very quickly. But happy to be proven wrong though!



No, I didn't.  I bought several items from the prefall/fall lines, so I'm taking a break from buying and shopping  in my closet instead.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3603086
> 
> Strange?
> View attachment 3603087
> 
> View attachment 3603088
> 
> For fun!


I think we should all style our hair like this and then post a picture.  

Your skirt is just fabulous!  The detail is really special!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> The multicolor jacket looks great on you! It's a good alternative to basic black [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear [emoji5]. I decided on white, can't wait until March when it comes in (am also expecting my Tesla around the same time - so much excitement in one month!) [emoji4]


How exciting! I love the white one, I'm very tempted. My DD would prefer I get a Tesla 
Congrats on both!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Interesting article in Spring 2017 issue of Net a Porter magazine about Amanda Harlech & her thoughts on Chanel jackets...


----------



## gracekelly

hotshot said:


> Interesting article in Spring 2017 issue of Net a Porter magazine about Amanda Harlech & her thoughts on Chanel jackets...


Could you please post a link?


----------



## chaneljewel

hotshot said:


> Interesting article in Spring 2017 issue of Net a Porter magazine about Amanda Harlech & her thoughts on Chanel jackets...



I'd like to see the link too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gracekelly said:


> Could you please post a link?





chaneljewel said:


> I'd like to see the link too.




Sorry ladies, the link is not available for the March issue from Net a Porter yet..
I see only the February issue is available .
I got the magazine today & wanted to mention the article..


----------



## ailoveresale

dharma said:


> How exciting! I love the white one, I'm very tempted. My DD would prefer I get a Tesla
> Congrats on both!



Haha yes of course DH is also eagerly awaiting the car, not the jacket... [emoji13]. Thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.

16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits. 

I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
Lots of pics


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Could you please post a link?





chaneljewel said:


> I'd like to see the link too.





hotshot said:


> Sorry ladies, the link is not available for the March issue from Net a Porter yet..
> I see only the February issue is available .
> I got the magazine today & wanted to mention the article..



Probably not the article at the link below or similar perspective? though I thought her comments in the interview within the article below was very interesting regardless when she was asked if she knew much about the brand before she started working with Chanel.  Very eloquent lady:
http://www.the-dvine.com/2016/04/a-...arlech-chanel-co-collaborator-and-style-icon/


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics


Really lovely!!!  A super neutral to wear with anything.  I like the two way zip because you can play with it to achieve an interesting look.  Congrats!


----------



## Genie27

Oh, it's beautiful on you! You could even wear it to dress up a casual outfit like you have here.


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



Congrats Vanana ! Great score!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



Great score, loved this one in boutique when it was new but the color is better on you. I like the fitted style. Nice silver shoes as well, ready for next spring already[emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

Gorgeous color banana!   Such a nice texture to this jacket too.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



It's really lovely on you. Congratulations


----------



## thyme

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



congrats!  we are twins on the jacket..


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Congrats Vanana ! Great score!


Thanks for the tip on wearing the camellia with it! *so excited now*. I'm thinking the emerald stones on the CC brooch might go well with the Ecru color too on the jacket but haven't had time to play with it enough (at least it's now in my closet vs sitting around in the bag 



gracekelly said:


> Really lovely!!!  A super neutral to wear with anything.  I like the two way zip because you can play with it to achieve an interesting look.  Congrats!


Thank you! I'm so excited about this piece especially on the sale price in my size.  Like many here I love the Chanel jacket buttons but since jacket is very structured and the zipper is totally flushed so you can't really see it, I was sold. It looks good over the shoulder as well given the shape so felt it was well worth the purchase (despite being too bad lately). Thanks again for your kind comment


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Great score, loved this one in boutique when it was new but the color is better on you. I like the fitted style. Nice silver shoes as well, ready for next spring already[emoji7]


Ooooh thank you so much! That just cheered me up thinking about spring (given that we're currently dealing with slushy icy roads today)!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vanana said:


> Probably not the article at the link below or similar perspective? though I thought her comments in the interview within the article below was very interesting regardless when she was asked if she knew much about the brand before she started working with Chanel.  Very eloquent lady:
> http://www.the-dvine.com/2016/04/a-...arlech-chanel-co-collaborator-and-style-icon/



A different article..
The Net a Porter focuses on what her thoughts are about her Chanel jackets & how & what she wears them with.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's really lovely on you. Congratulations


Thank you PbP!!! Means a lot coming from you ladies!! This thread is the validation thread to me - "new Chanel jacket meet the parent" if you will! 



chincac said:


> congrats!  we are twins on the jacket..


Thanks!!! I'm so excited to wear it! Definitely look forward to seeing the styling from various ladies who got it here for inspirations and aspirations.


----------



## Vanana

hotshot said:


> A different article..
> The Net a Porter focuses on what her thoughts are about her Chanel jackets & how & what she wears them with.


Ah!!! can't wait to see it, will definitely keep an eye out


----------



## Vanana

chaneljewel said:


> Gorgeous color banana!   Such a nice texture to this jacket too.


Thank you - exactly!!! love the texture and the braided detail on all the edges/trims of this jacket including the shoulder.  I am so sorry for the autocorrect...! I totally did not think it through when I created the user name... I received quite a few complaints from others on the auto correct that they have to change all the time  



Genie27 said:


> Oh, it's beautiful on you! You could even wear it to dress up a casual outfit like you have here.


Thank you! it is easy! I was already wearing this outfit with the pre-fall pink tweed jacket and figure I was too lazy to change but it looked okay I think so I just threw this jacket over!  So thrilled!


----------



## Genie27

You sound so excited. I'm very happy for you, and thank you for sharing all your excitement here - you made my morning. 
on sale, looks fabulous - this is a great score!


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



Congrats! It looks great on you! [emoji1360][emoji6]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



This is a wonderful jacket.. You scored big on this & enjoy!!


----------



## Vanana

hotshot said:


> This is a wonderful jacket.. You scored big on this & enjoy!!


Thank you


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Congrats! It looks great on you! [emoji1360][emoji6]


Thank you so much


----------



## ari

I tried some jacket and dresses 
The fitted jacket 




Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.


A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.


And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



Wow I love that dress + cardigan combination! I haven't seen these in my boutique, do you mind sharing style number if you have it?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



Gorgeous pieces, you're look great in all. If we didn't have 'enough jackets' I'd say grab this first one. It's awesome. 
The cardigan and playful dress will be so wearable for the coming season. The trim on the cardigan looks very special.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



As much as how I love everything on you, I would wait for the jacket to go on sale if you are unsure.... I feel like you have so many better jackets in your closet, this is just an extra one...

Love the cardi and dress combo on you too! I hope you can find the dress in your size as I think it will be such a versatile piece!!


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



Not one fault Ari! Everything looks incredible on you,  can't you wear the long jacket for work ? Over dresses? Looks like it could be a great option for when the weather gets warm


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



You look great in everything Ari. My favorite is the dress and cardigan


----------



## Genie27

Ari, plus 1 on the dress + cardi. It's very very nice. The last black dress ^^ I wanted to try on but ran out of time. If I try it this weekend I will try to take/post pics.

The jacket looked nice on me in black, in the double breasted style except for the weird inner sleeve buttons. The round collar single breast didn't work on my shape.

Why do you feel the last black dress is not practical for you?


----------



## chaneljewel

Ari, the jacket is beautiful.  It looks so nice on you.  My favorite is the dress/cardi combo.  Gorgeous.  Hope your SA finds your size.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



I love the cardigan dress combo but the multicolor jacket is also stunning!
I also tried that black dress and it was horrendous on me. I feel like it was meant to be worn with the jacket and never to be worn by itself, which is a waste. I wish they had just made it as a skirt, because the skirt portion is very cute and goes well with the jacket. But the dress by itself - the bust is cut too low and the material makes it feel like you are wearing a cardboard cut out... [emoji21]


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



I agree with you. 

Not sure about the neck-line of the jacket, plus you have better already. The dress/cardi combo looks perfect and with go with all your (amazing) footwear


----------



## ari

rhm said:


> Wow I love that dress + cardigan combination! I haven't seen these in my boutique, do you mind sharing style number if you have it?


rhm, thank you [emoji4] 
Here you go 


And not to confuse you, as it says cotton, here is the composition 


It looks like the cotton is only on the trimmings, the cardigan very light.


Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous pieces, you're look great in all. If we didn't have 'enough jackets' I'd say grab this first one. It's awesome.
> The cardigan and playful dress will be so wearable for the coming season. The trim on the cardigan looks very special.


Thank you dear PQP ! The jacket is good fit indeed, but I'm thinking of the robot jacket, I think it will have more staying power. I love the dress but I need it a bit more relaxed fit on me.


xiaoxiao said:


> As much as how I love everything on you, I would wait for the jacket to go on sale if you are unsure.... I feel like you have so many better jackets in your closet, this is just an extra one...
> 
> Love the cardi and dress combo on you too! I hope you can find the dress in your size as I think it will be such a versatile piece!!


xiaoxiao, you are absolutely right! I'll wait for the sale! 
Thank you! 


Baglover121 said:


> Not one fault Ari! Everything looks incredible on you,  can't you wear the long jacket for work ? Over dresses? Looks like it could be a great option for when the weather gets warm


Baglover, thank you [emoji4] I'm not so sure how it will look with dresses it has 2 slits in front and 2 man style slits in the back, it might look better with slim pants.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great in everything Ari. My favorite is the dress and cardigan


Thank you  PP! I hope I'll find the dress [emoji7]


Genie27 said:


> Ari, plus 1 on the dress + cardi. It's very very nice. The last black dress ^^ I wanted to try on but ran out of time. If I try it this weekend I will try to take/post pics.
> 
> The jacket looked nice on me in black, in the double breasted style except for the weird inner sleeve buttons. The round collar single breast didn't work on my shape.
> 
> Why do you feel the last black dress is not practical for you?


Thank you Genie, the dress fabric is thick and has a huge décolleté [emoji23]


chaneljewel said:


> Ari, the jacket is beautiful.  It looks so nice on you.  My favorite is the dress/cardi combo.  Gorgeous.  Hope your SA finds your size.


chaneljewel, thank you [emoji4] 


ailoveresale said:


> I love the cardigan dress combo but the multicolor jacket is also stunning!
> I also tried that black dress and it was horrendous on me. I feel like it was meant to be worn with the jacket and never to be worn by itself, which is a waste. I wish they had just made it as a skirt, because the skirt portion is very cute and goes well with the jacket. But the dress by itself - the bust is cut too low and the material makes it feel like you are wearing a cardboard cut out... [emoji21]


Actually the jacket over the dress looked so bad on me that I didn't even take a picture [emoji38]


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Not sure about the neck-line of the jacket, plus you have better already. The dress/cardi combo looks perfect and with go with all your (amazing) footwear



Thank you papertiger, here I was wearing my comfortable boots as it's still winter [emoji300]️ here...


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220


I like the fabric of the jacket. How does it look open?  It is pretty, but if you don't love it, getting it on sale is a good idea.  I don't know about the dress.  The fabric looks rather stiff and I don't know how comfortable it would be to wear for work.  The bottom is cute, but if not comfy, then forget it.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I like the fabric of the jacket. How does it look open?  It is pretty, but if you don't love it, getting it on sale is a good idea.  I don't know about the dress.  The fabric looks rather stiff and I don't know how comfortable it would be to wear for work.  The bottom is cute, but if not comfy, then forget it.



It looks good open too, it is nice jacket, but not "The ultimate Chanel" [emoji38] I'll wait for the sale. 
The black dress is nice, but I can't wear to work, too deep décolleté, the fabric is very thick, the bottom is cute and the dress is cute, but more for formal events.


----------



## Buttercup118

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



I have this one but because 8.5months pregnant not taking any mod shots. Thank you for showing it off and giving me some incredible ideas on how to wear it!


----------



## Buttercup118

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



I love the peplum-ness of this jacket without becoming a peplum-mess. Gorgeous.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> The fitted jacket
> View attachment 3605216
> 
> View attachment 3605217
> 
> Although the fit is perfect I'm still not convinced I love it.
> View attachment 3605218
> 
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> And the dress of the black jacket/which looked horrible on me/ the dress is nice but not practical for me.
> View attachment 3605220



Ari.... Love the colours of the jacket, the fit and the quality.  I find that the longer lengths are more challenging for me than the shorter, hip-length jackets.

Love love love the matching cardigan and dress!  Elegant and youthful with a less formal vibe.  Excellent choice!


----------



## baghag21

Vanana said:


> Want to share with you ladies here on a jacket that I got on sale yesterday! I can't believe sale is happening again?! This in exactly my size. I ran into a SA who was willing to show me the items before the presale so I got to take my pick.
> 
> 16K Ecru/light grey/gold fantasy tweed jacket. At the sale price it's about the same price as the cardigan I got a bit over a week ago - definitely can't pass this up.  This should be easy to dress up or down.  I think this would look fabulous with a flowy long dress/gown or a dressy dress for night time because of the structured simple shape, the light color and of course the gold thread shimmering would work great for such dress up outfits.
> 
> I also love the shimmery gold lining of this jacket as well. The zipper zips/opens both ways (opens upwards & down)
> Finally! I get to score a nice item during sale (usually there's not much left in good styles or not in my size/near my size).
> Lots of pics



CONGRATULATIONS!  This is a great, elegant and very well-made jacket.  Excellent find!  I would have bought it if I had the opportunities to wear it more than once a year.


----------



## Vanana

baghag21 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!  This is a great, elegant and very well-made jacket.  Excellent find!  I would have bought it if I had the opportunities to wear it more than once a year.


Thank you I do like it lots. I assume it's pretty warm where you live  The ability to wear jackets is probably one of the few nice things that make us feel a bit better with the frigid cold winter weather here sometimes!


----------



## ari

Buttercup118 said:


> I love the peplum-ness of this jacket without becoming a peplum-mess. Gorgeous.


Thank you Buttercup, yes it gives nice shape, hope to find it during sales[emoji2]


baghag21 said:


> Ari.... Love the colours of the jacket, the fit and the quality.  I find that the longer lengths are more challenging for me than the shorter, hip-length jackets.
> 
> Love love love the matching cardigan and dress!  Elegant and youthful with a less formal vibe.  Excellent choice!



Thank you baghag, actually I like longer jackets, but this one is just longer by 3-4 cm in order to look good with knee length skirt and pants. I don't feel like altering the length. 
The cardigan and dress are perfect, hopefully I can find the dress in my size!


----------



## ms piggy

Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.

I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943



Love it. Looks so comfortable!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943



I love these dresses, so feminine and elegant! It looks great on you, I'm a bit envious about the pockets, mine doesn't have them[emoji38]
The cardigan is fantastic! Love [emoji173]️ everything!


----------



## ari

It still cold, but this suit is like a coat! 


I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.



So elegant! [emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943



Nice dress and the cardigan compliments it well. Both look good on you.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.



Fabulous outfit!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.



I love this as a suit. I'm so glad that you found that skirt. It looks fabulous.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943



Perfect traveling companions. They look lovely on you.


----------



## pasha

Window display at the Bangkok airport. The lovely white tweed dress has the rainbow lion buttons on the shoulders.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943



Such a perfect dress for you and classic cardigan. Chanel knits are so beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.



This is so nice worn as a suit. How brave and elegant to wear the beautiful Dior in winter!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> Window display at the Bangkok airport. The lovely white tweed dress has the rainbow lion buttons on the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612196



Thank you for posting this. I love to see displays of boutiques around the world, So inspiring!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close [emoji38]any way I'll be in my car.


Just beautiful!  One of my favorite designs from last year!  My DH loved the jacket when I tried it on, but they didn't have my size. *sigh*


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943


Very elegant and I can see why this cardigan is your favorite!


----------



## gracekelly

pasha said:


> Window display at the Bangkok airport. The lovely white tweed dress has the rainbow lion buttons on the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612196


The buttons are killer! They make any piece extra special.   I have them on the cardie that Vanana posted a few weeks ago.  I was so in love with her pictures that I texted my SA ASAP to hold it for me and I bought it.


----------



## Genie27

ms piggy said:


> Life has gotten busy but I have really enjoyed the postings here. Congrats to those with new purchases.
> 
> I get more opportunities to wear my items when travelling. Here is the grey knit dress with one of my all time fav cardigans.
> 
> View attachment 3611942
> View attachment 3611943


So pretty! And I love the colour of your bag - what colour is that? It's beautiful with the grey
(Is it cyclamen?)


ari said:


> It still cold, but this suit is like a coat!
> View attachment 3612012
> 
> I don't wear my bag open, but I was in a hurry and it's difficult to close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way I'll be in my car.


I love this look!



pasha said:


> Window display at the Bangkok airport. The lovely white tweed dress has the rainbow lion buttons on the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612196


I tried on this dress in black, as it's very pretty, but it's so not me - too covered up and the waist is too fitted for my comfort. It would fit a more streamlined figure.


----------



## Genie27

Omg, omg, I'm *so* excited - something special dropped into my mailbox today. Thanks to lots of advice from you lovely ladies, I've popped my C RTW cherry. 

I will post mod pics later and definitely need advice on styling/alterations but couldn't contain my excitement. Could not have done this without the amazing help and advice from you all.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Omg, omg, I'm *so* excited - something special dropped into my mailbox today. Thanks to lots of advice from you lovely ladies, I've popped my C RTW cherry.
> 
> I will post mod pics later and definitely need advice on styling/alterations but couldn't contain my excitement. Could not have done this without the amazing help and advice from you all.


Congrats! I'm also very excited for you  Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Genie27 said:


> Omg, omg, I'm *so* excited - something special dropped into my mailbox today. Thanks to lots of advice from you lovely ladies, I've popped my C RTW cherry.
> 
> I will post mod pics later and definitely need advice on styling/alterations but couldn't contain my excitement. Could not have done this without the amazing help and advice from you all.



Good for you... enjoy!!


----------



## Genie27

I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi. 

I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Omg, omg, I'm *so* excited - something special dropped into my mailbox today. Thanks to lots of advice from you lovely ladies, I've popped my C RTW cherry.
> 
> I will post mod pics later and definitely need advice on styling/alterations but couldn't contain my excitement. Could not have done this without the amazing help and advice from you all.



I'm so excited to see!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



And there they are! These are fabulous on you! Try to keep the skirt as an a line and see if you get used to it. I had the same thought about my skirts but I think it would ruin them to make them straight. It looks great. Wear it with a top or sweater- I like turtlenecks. And a long necklace.  Great job!   [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## EmileH

I'm looking again at the skirt. Please don't change it, it's perfect.


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



Fabulous! Congrats!! Please don't change the skirt, I think it looks perfect. And that dress is so versatile! The tweed is classic Chanel. [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## Vanana

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



Love the way the skirt fits you, the tweed is GORGEOUS and oh so very versatile  great score!!! I was thinking a bright red or cream colored cardigan with the right fit (straight fit? a loose fitting one probably wont look good whereas a straight streamlined one with nice fitted style would compliment the A-line skirt's slight flare I think...) that hits only 1-2 inch max past the waist line of the skirt would look so perfect with it!! Also just loving lace with tweed, so a nice ivory open lace fitted short sleeve/sleeveless shirt or top would be so lovely. I have some lace tops that are making me jealous of your tweed skirt right now... 

I'm totally crazy and love my CC brooches so if the outfit is simple I would totally put a brooch on one of the pockets on the skirt too 

That dress is so very versatile! is it cashmere? gorgeous with a fitted white color shirt underneath, and I also collect cute decorative collars like the one at the link below to add some fun contrast/color and trim to my all white/all black sweaters/dresses sometimes without adding another layer of clothing:
http://www.yesstyle.com/en/debii-fl...ollar-white-one-size/info.html/pid.1049438535

Oh great... I think I just talked myself into wanting a chanel knit dress and tweed skirt... 

Congrats on such timeless gems - such great finds!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



I love A line skirts. Please leave it unaltered and see if it suits your lifestyle.Try some other color tops to see what you like. I would chose a rather plain top not to distract from the skirt. The tweed is so nicely colorful. 
The sheat dress is perfect. Long necklace or short necklace as you wear and there you go.
Congrats for your C RTW!!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



You look lovely! I love the white blouse with the tweed skirt. I used to have this tweed in a jacket. You will get a lot of mileage out of the dress as well. Congratulations!


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> I tried some jacket and dresses
> A nice easy dress, unfortunately I needed I bigger size!
> The dress with the cardigan, which I bought, hopefully my SM will be able to find the dress, both of light viscose.
> View attachment 3605219
> 
> ]



ari... My SA had this dress for me to try on today.  I was ecstatic as I was enamoured with the dress ever since you shared the photo of you in the dress looking oh-so-fabulous, especially with the cardigan.  Unfortunately my local store didn't order the matching cardigan.  I tried on one size above my regular size.  Looked fine.  The knit is thick and held everything it very well. Haha

I think this dress can be easily dressed up and down.  With heels, sneakers, or sandals.  Add some pearls and we will be in the fabulous ladylike eras of Audrey Hepburn & Grace Kelly.

That said, do you think it will be a classic dress which we will still love in years to come or will be something we may tire of?  Guess my concern is more about the pleated hips and wonder how they will age.


----------



## baghag21

This jacket is also available in a plain  version without the pearls.  I like this jacket very much. It's a cotton mix denim-ish lightweight tweed.  Unfortunately it did not fit me very well.  As such, the Chanel appeal was lost.  The sleeves were too long(which can be altered) and roomy across the breasts/underarm area. Makes the jacket neither a loose fit nor a slim fit jacket, sort of in-between.  May work better for someone with a longer torso.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle


Wonderful versatile pieces! You look fabulous. Love the pattern and colors of the skirt. You could wear a top to match any of those colors. Great suggestions by everyone. I also suggest wearing a long double/multi-stranded necklace or your Chanel chain belt with the dress.


----------



## Baglover121

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



I love the skirt! And it looks very much like the data centre pieces from the ACT2, fab find!!


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for the likes and great suggestions - I can now 'see the outfits'  in my mind, so can play around within my closet. For fun, I tried on my BR tweed jacket to see the cut-combo, and the difference in comfort and feel of the two pieces was night and day.

I bought these pieces online, without trying on, but with a good return policy. Even the measurements were a bit off, so I had to go by eyeball-to-photo as well. I feel the skirt is one size too big, but better than a bit too snug and not comfortable. And it's always nice to have that room for any dry cleaning shrinkage.

The dress is a generously cut, sturdy mostly poly-cotton blend - I was worried about cashmere being too hot for me to wear all day. I can use this almost year round. Do any of you have this kind of knit? And have you washed it? Or dry clean only?

I feel really happy with these items - and the really great advice I received here made it a fun and exciting project. Now to find a second job to fund my hobby, because I want more...


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Thank you all for the likes and great suggestions - I can now 'see the outfits'  in my mind, so can play around within my closet. For fun, I tried on my BR tweed jacket to see the cut-combo, and the difference in comfort and feel of the two pieces was night and day.
> 
> I bought these pieces online, without trying on, but with a good return policy. Even the measurements were a bit off, so I had to go by eyeball-to-photo as well. I feel the skirt is one size too big, but better than a bit too snug and not comfortable. And it's always nice to have that room for any dry cleaning shrinkage.
> 
> The dress is a generously cut, sturdy mostly poly-cotton blend - I was worried about cashmere being too hot for me to wear all day. I can use this almost year round. Do any of you have this kind of knit? And have you washed it? Or dry clean only?
> 
> I feel really happy with these items - and the really great advice I received here made it a fun and exciting project. Now to find a second job to fund my hobby, because I want more...


It is so much fun, isn't it? Searching for the right pieces takes time and effort but so worth it when one finds it. My DH always ask what my next project, i.e. fixation, will be, LOL.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Absolutely beautiful!





baghag21 said:


> So elegant! [emoji7]





chaneljewel said:


> Fabulous outfit!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this as a suit. I'm so glad that you found that skirt. It looks fabulous.





Pourquoipas said:


> This is so nice worn as a suit. How brave and elegant to wear the beautiful Dior in winter!





gracekelly said:


> Just beautiful!  One of my favorite designs from last year!  My DH loved the jacket when I tried it on, but they didn't have my size. *sigh*





Genie27 said:


> So pretty! And I love the colour of your bag - what colour is that? It's beautiful with the grey
> (Is it cyclamen?)
> 
> I love this look!
> 
> 
> I tried on this dress in black, as it's very pretty, but it's so not me - too covered up and the waist is too fitted for my comfort. It would fit a more streamlined figure.



Thank you dear ladies! [emoji136]


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> ari... My SA had this dress for me to try on today.  I was ecstatic as I was enamoured with the dress ever since you shared the photo of you in the dress looking oh-so-fabulous, especially with the cardigan.  Unfortunately my local store didn't order the matching cardigan.  I tried on one size above my regular size.  Looked fine.  The knit is thick and held everything it very well. Haha
> 
> I think this dress can be easily dressed up and down.  With heels, sneakers, or sandals.  Add some pearls and we will be in the fabulous ladylike eras of Audrey Hepburn & Grace Kelly.
> 
> That said, do you think it will be a classic dress which we will still love in years to come or will be something we may tire of?  Guess my concern is more about the pleated hips and wonder how they will age.



Dear baghag, I think the dress and the cardigan are very nice classic looks for many years to come. For me is important to have the cardigan with it for my work environment. It is both casual and elegant. The dress by it self is pretty, but I like the combination better. Can't your SA find the cardigan?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle


Congrats on both.  The tweed is so pretty. As the others said, leave the style as it is as it looks very nice on you


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> Dear baghag, I think the dress and the cardigan are very nice classic looks for many years to come. For me is important to have the cardigan with it for my work environment. It is both casual and elegant. The dress by it self is pretty, but I like the combination better. Can't your SA find the cardigan?



ari... Thanks for your thoughts on the dress.  I agree that the dress & cardigan combination will be better.  I did show the SA a photo of the cardigan and she was like "sorry...unfortunately we do not have that...".  I think my local store is quite reluctant to source for items from neighbouring country stores (my country has one store), preferring to sell the items which were ordered.  They had a smaller budget for Act 1 and allocated more for the Act 2 collection.  I wanted the black Peter Pan collar tweed jacket, as my store had only the white.  Was advised that they will source for the black but after at least one month from the launch date, to give the other stores time to sell the collection before they can be exchanged with other stores.  I may just pass on the PP jacket for the Act 2 Robot jacket.


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> Congrats on both.  The tweed is so pretty. As the others said, leave the style as it is as it looks very nice on you



Genie27.... I agree with everyone of the same thought that the tweed skirt looks great as is.  Such a lovely tweed which is quintessentially Chanel.  Love that shade of blue.  Maybe a patterned pantyhose with ankle booties or court heeled shoes will balance the flare-ness of the A-line hem?  Some of the ladies here have shared pics with patterned pantyhoses with their Chanel skirts / dresses and they looked fabulous and refreshing.  Enjoy your new purchases and looking forward to modelling pics, if convenient.


----------



## ms piggy

Genie27 said:


> So pretty! And I love the colour of your bag - what colour is that? It's beautiful with the grey
> (Is it cyclamen?)



The Kelly is Parme (I have a weakness for purple). Here is a better pic of the colour.

Congrats on the skirt and dress, well chosen. Agree with the rest regarding keeping the A line of the skirt. I like the youthful flare, pun intended. Do share more pics so we can swoon over the gorgeous tweed pattern.


----------



## Genie27

That colour is magnificent! I have a weakness for purple leather also.


----------



## ms piggy

I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ms piggy said:


> I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.
> 
> View attachment 3613763



I love how you pair the Kelly with the dress!!! Beautiful choice. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and I also love love love how the knit dresses look on you!! They really are great travel dresses, you look so put together without trying too hard. Next time I will pack some too when I go on trips. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

ms piggy said:


> I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.
> 
> View attachment 3613763


That's very nice on you. Is it cashmere? I love the look of the knits as they look easy to wear but so luxurious - would be suitable for my casual workplace.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> I got a 2013 fantasy tweed skirt and a casual knit dress of the same year. The skirt fits at the waist but I'm wondering if it needs to be taken in a bit - I don't usually wear a-line skirts. The dress would work pretty much year round for work/weekends. The skirt - I have a couple of tops that could work with it +  cardi.
> 
> I would have liked a jacket but could not find one in good fit/style/price. I thought the skirt and dress would get more use in my lifestyle



Congrats Genie! 
The skirt is beautiful! Love the A line skirt, it is so Chanel! 
The dress looks elegant and comfortable!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.
> 
> View attachment 3613763



Love these knitted dresses from Chanel, so comfortable!


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.
> 
> View attachment 3613763



Looks great on you! If only my store had this in khaki, I would pounce... it is a really comfy and versatile fabric.


----------



## ms piggy

xiaoxiao said:


> I love how you pair the Kelly with the dress!!! Beautiful choice. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and I also love love love how the knit dresses look on you!! They really are great travel dresses, you look so put together without trying too hard. Next time I will pack some too when I go on trips. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you kindly for your lovely comments. I am very much a dress person even when on the road. Vanity and comfort are equally important hence all outfits have to fulfil those elements. The key is finding the right pieces. Do share pics. 



Genie27 said:


> That's very nice on you. Is it cashmere? I love the look of the knits as they look easy to wear but so luxurious - would be suitable for my casual workplace.



It's 100% cotton of such quality that it's weighty and substantial. 



ailoveresale said:


> Looks great on you! If only my store had this in khaki, I would pounce... it is a really comfy and versatile fabric.



I toggled between the beige and the khaki and came this close to buying both. Agree it could be easily dress up or down. Could you ask for the khaki to be transferred in? I would pounce if I chance upon it on sale.


----------



## ari

Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!


----------



## wantitneedit

ms piggy said:


> Thank you kindly for your lovely comments. I am very much a dress person even when on the road. Vanity and comfort are equally important hence all outfits have to fulfil those elements. The key is finding the right pieces. Do share pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% cotton of such quality that it's weighty and substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> I toggled between the beige and the khaki and came this close to buying both. Agree it could be easily dress up or down. Could you ask for the khaki to be transferred in? I would pounce if I chance upon it on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3614017


ms piggy, you need both as you look fabulous in the khaki.  Really suits your skin tone and hair.  Figure flattering without being body-con. Can't believe its cotton, even through the screen the fabric looks wonderful....


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Thank you kindly for your lovely comments. I am very much a dress person even when on the road. Vanity and comfort are equally important hence all outfits have to fulfil those elements. The key is finding the right pieces. Do share pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% cotton of such quality that it's weighty and substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> I toggled between the beige and the khaki and came this close to buying both. Agree it could be easily dress up or down. Could you ask for the khaki to be transferred in? I would pounce if I chance upon it on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3614017



I love the beige better! It is a classic color and the dress looks a bit more formal in this color. The khaki looks more like a casual dress to me. But both look equally great on you!


----------



## wantitneedit

ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022


Ari, exquisite, elegant and so refined.  You need to create a lookbook and it'll fly off the shelves!


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> ari... Thanks for your thoughts on the dress.  I agree that the dress & cardigan combination will be better.  I did show the SA a photo of the cardigan and she was like "sorry...unfortunately we do not have that...".  I think my local store is quite reluctant to source for items from neighbouring country stores (my country has one store), preferring to sell the items which were ordered.  They had a smaller budget for Act 1 and allocated more for the Act 2 collection.  I wanted the black Peter Pan collar tweed jacket, as my store had only the white.  Was advised that they will source for the black but after at least one month from the launch date, to give the other stores time to sell the collection before they can be exchanged with other stores.  I may just pass on the PP jacket for the Act 2 Robot jacket.



I think the robot jacket is much better choice, if you are in Europe I can ask my SM about the cardigan? 
The dress is also nice by it self, it is just my lifestyle that requires me to wear something over my arms. I still haven't found the dress in my size[emoji15]


----------



## ari

wantitneedit said:


> Ari, exquisite, elegant and so refined.  You need to create a lookbook and it'll fly off the shelves!



That is great compliment, I don't deserve [emoji7]
Thank You wantitneedit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I felt spring coming too. Grey goose passing and softer temperatures[emoji3] My take on Airline.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> I took the Cuba knit dress as well for the trip. It isn't a popular piece here, but happy to report it travelled well and was extremely comfy the entire time and even on board the flight.
> 
> View attachment 3613763



Love this Cuba dress on you! Beige gives it an elegant touch, khaki more casual IMO.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022



Love to see this coat. You did well to buy this light color I'd considered navy but white uplifts the whole outfit much more.
Great fit for the pants and you're always so well accessorized! I tend to forget how important those details are. You're inspiring!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I felt spring coming too. Grey goose passing and softer temperatures[emoji3] My take on Airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614079





ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022



Two of my favorite looks on two of my favorite ladies. [emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two of my favorite looks on two of my favorite ladies. [emoji255]



Thank you dearest PbP[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Genie27

They are both really nice ladies with excellent taste.  And so are you, my dear PbP.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I felt spring coming too. Grey goose passing and softer temperatures[emoji3] My take on Airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614079


Dear PQP, the airline jacket looks perfect after the alternation, love it!


Pourquoipas said:


> Love to see this coat. You did well to buy this light color I'd considered navy but white uplifts the whole outfit much more.
> Great fit for the pants and you're always so well accessorized! I tend to forget how important those details are. You're inspiring!


Thank you PQP 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two of my favorite looks on two of my favorite ladies. [emoji255]


Thank you PP!


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Thank you kindly for your lovely comments. I am very much a dress person even when on the road. Vanity and comfort are equally important hence all outfits have to fulfil those elements. The key is finding the right pieces. Do share pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% cotton of such quality that it's weighty and substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> I toggled between the beige and the khaki and came this close to buying both. Agree it could be easily dress up or down. Could you ask for the khaki to be transferred in? I would pounce if I chance upon it on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3614017



The department stores didn't order it in khaki and they didn't have it at my boutique. I haven't asked if it can be transferred but then I have to pay for it up front... [emoji848]



ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022



Beautiful!



Pourquoipas said:


> I felt spring coming too. Grey goose passing and softer temperatures[emoji3] My take on Airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614079



Love it with the full skirt!


----------



## Genie27

ms piggy said:


> Thank you kindly for your lovely comments. I am very much a dress person even when on the road. Vanity and comfort are equally important hence all outfits have to fulfil those elements. The key is finding the right pieces. Do share pics.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 100% cotton of such quality that it's weighty and substantial.
> 
> 
> 
> I toggled between the beige and the khaki and came this close to buying both. Agree it could be easily dress up or down. Could you ask for the khaki to be transferred in? I would pounce if I chance upon it on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3614017


I love the khaki/olive! That is the one I would go for, on my skin tone. I always fee really oversize in light colours neck to knee.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022


Beautiful!  I love the light over dark look.


Pourquoipas said:


> I felt spring coming too. Grey goose passing and softer temperatures[emoji3] My take on Airline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614079


Always my favorite!  The fabric on this one is so fabulous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Dear PQP, the airline jacket looks perfect after the alternation, love it!
> 
> Thank you PQP
> 
> Thank you PP!





ailoveresale said:


> The department stores didn't order it in khaki and they didn't have it at my boutique. I haven't asked if it can be transferred but then I have to pay for it up front... [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it with the full skirt!





gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  I love the light over dark look.
> 
> Always my favorite!  The fabric on this one is so fabulous!



Thank you dear Ari, it's better for me fitted even if it wasn't meant to be. 
Thank you dear Ailoversale, it's actually an Alaïa dress, the black navy honeycomb pattern goes so well with many jackets.
[emoji254]dear gracekelly, I had a difficult start with this jacket and felt a bit talked into it (Lesage oblige) but now I actually like to wear it much more.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear Ari, it's better for me fitted even if it wasn't meant to be.
> Thank you dear Ailoversale, it's actually an Alaïa dress, the black navy honeycomb pattern goes so well with many jackets.
> [emoji254]dear gracekelly, I had a difficult start with this jacket and felt a bit talked into it (Lesage oblige) but now I actually like to wear it much more.


It's funny, I think most of us, including me, had a difficult start with the airline jacket.  I know that I had to have mine tweaked a lot before I really loved the way it looked on me.  I actually took it back to the store to return it and the SA convinced me to at least bring the tailor in to see if it could work.  Once it was pinned, I realized that it would be a great look.  However, I will not let all that happen again any time soon.  The prime motivation in the purchase was getting it on sale and that is a silly reason to keep something.  The bottom line is that we all liked it fitted!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> It's funny, I think most of us, including me, had a difficult start with the airline jacket.  I know that I had to have mine tweaked a lot before I really loved the way it looked on me.  I actually took it back to the store to return it and the SA convinced me to at least bring the tailor in to see if it could work.  Once it was pinned, I realized that it would be a great look.  However, I will not let all that happen again any time soon.  The prime motivation in the purchase was getting it on sale and that is a silly reason to keep something.  The bottom line is that we all liked it fitted!



Exactly, give me fitted
Once you need alterations you can't return and resale is complicated. If I've learned anything from some painful mistakes it's that I only buy things that fit me from scratch but I'm lucky enough to have average proportions. Some body-shapes always need alterations of course and there's nothing wrong with that. If a most-wanted item is only available at a wrong size it's really tricky to decide what to do. I guess it's best to stay strong..


----------



## EmileH

I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



I came here just to see this again after your post in the cafe. I can't get enough.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I came here just to see this again after your post in the cafe. I can't get enough.



Awww thanks. You are so sweet. This was an excellent resale experience. I might be hooked. 

Enticler had a notice on Monday that they were off for the holiday but they still responded within two hours to my request. I highly recommend them. 

I passed up one of these jackets in the past year. I was too afraid to go for it. For anyone who is looking at one, it's a nice light to mid weight material. I think I can wear it year round. It's very very fitted. If in doubt size up, There is some metallic shine in the tweed but as you can see it blends right in.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear Ari, it's better for me fitted even if it wasn't meant to be.
> Thank you dear Ailoversale, it's actually an Alaïa dress, the black navy honeycomb pattern goes so well with many jackets.
> [emoji254]dear gracekelly, I had a difficult start with this jacket and felt a bit talked into it (Lesage oblige) but now I actually like to wear it much more.



PQP.... I love this silhouette of a narrower jacket with a fuller skirt.  Excellent pairing with an Alaia dress.  Now I am motivated with more exciting styling for my jackets.  I have paired them mostly with leather leggings, especially for my travels.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring.


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



PBP... What a beautiful jacket! Great find and purchase.  And yes, why do the recent jackets, especially the SS 2017 Act 1 jackets, seem like such a departure from the exquisite fit and craftsmanship which are the quintessential attraction of Chanel?  Like you, I am hoping the Robot jacket will make me feel that Chanel-jacket excitement again.  Good to know that there are authentication services available for resale jackets, as I have seen some nice ones which I have missed out on in the stores.

Your new jacket is perfect with that gorgeous Kelly.  What a regal combination!  Is the Kelly Rouge Grenat?


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> PBP... What a beautiful jacket! Great find and purchase.  And yes, why do the recent jackets, especially the SS 2017 Act 1 jackets, seem like such a departure from the exquisite fit and craftsmanship which are the quintessential attraction of Chanel?  Like you, I am hoping the Robot jacket will make me feel that Chanel-jacket excitement again.
> 
> Your new jacket is perfect with that gorgeous Kelly.  What a regal combination!  Is the Kelly Rouge Grenat?



Thank you! My Kelly is rouge h.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> I think the robot jacket is much better choice, if you are in Europe I can ask my SM about the cardigan?
> The dress is also nice by it self, it is just my lifestyle that requires me to wear something over my arms. I still haven't found the dress in my size[emoji15]



ari... Thank you for your generosity to help find the cardigan.  Will PM you if the dress works out for me.

My local store carried only 2 sizes for the dress.  As mentioned earlier, small (probably "petite"-sized) budget [emoji1]).  I would love to help check out if you can find your size here.

Btw another great, elegant outfit with your white Airlines coat and complimenting accessories.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691


It is a beauty and the buttons are just the best!  what a great fit too.  You should keep an eye on this reseller as she has very good taste and lovely things all the time.


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691


Pocketbook Pup.. this is one great looking jacket!  Congrats on this amazing find


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



Amazing fit and perfect color ! Congrats [emoji323] 
Something like that, nice details, elegant tailoring, good colors and why not a mandarin collar and I'm in. These  jackets look grown-up in the good way.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> PQP.... I love this silhouette of a narrower jacket with a fuller skirt.  Excellent pairing with an Alaia dress.  Now I am motivated with more exciting styling for my jackets.  I have paired them mostly with leather leggings, especially for my travels.  Thanks for sharing and inspiring.



You're very welcome baghag !


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> It is a beauty and the buttons are just the best!  what a great fit too.  You should keep an eye on this reseller as she has very good taste and lovely things all the time.





tonkamama said:


> Pocketbook Pup.. this is one great looking jacket!  Congrats on this amazing find





Pourquoipas said:


> Amazing fit and perfect color ! Congrats [emoji323]
> Something like that, nice details, elegant tailoring, good colors and why not a mandarin collar and I'm in. These  jackets look grown-up in the good way.



Thanks ladies. I'm following that reseller grace. She must be my body double. The fit is perfect.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691


Congratulations! I am eyeing the black version of this jacket via a European reseller. Does this run true to size?


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congratulations! I am eyeing the black version of this jacket via a European reseller. Does this run true to size?



Thank you. I would say it's true to size but very fitted. The shoulders fit like my usual 40. The body is very slim cut. I wish all of my jackets fit like this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I would say it's true to size but very fitted. The shoulders fit like my usual 40. The body is very slim cut. I wish all of my jackets fit like this.


Thank you. It fits you really well!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> The department stores didn't order it in khaki and they didn't have it at my boutique. I haven't asked if it can be transferred but then I have to pay for it up front... [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it with the full skirt!


ailoveresale, Thank You!


gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  I love the light over dark look.
> 
> Always my favorite!  The fabric on this one is so fabulous!


gracekelly, Thank You!


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear Ari, it's better for me fitted even if it wasn't meant to be.
> Thank you dear Ailoversale, it's actually an Alaïa dress, the black navy honeycomb pattern goes so well with many jackets.
> [emoji254]dear gracekelly, I had a difficult start with this jacket and felt a bit talked into it (Lesage oblige) but now I actually like to wear it much more.


Love fitted jckets and it suits you Perfectly!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691


PP! what an amazing jacket! it looks gorgeous with your Kelly! the cut, the color everything about this jacket is perfect!  what year is it?


baghag21 said:


> ari... Thank you for your generosity to help find the cardigan.  Will PM you if the dress works out for me.
> 
> My local store carried only 2 sizes for the dress.  As mentioned earlier, small (probably "petite"-sized) budget [emoji1]).  I would love to help check out if you can find your size here.
> 
> Btw another great, elegant outfit with your white Airlines coat and complimenting accessories.


baghag, thank you ! My SM found the dress for me!


----------



## ari

I wore this cardigan today for the first time, I think I haven't found the right formula yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3615159
> 
> I wore this cardigan today for the first time, I think I haven't found the right formula yet. Any suggestions?



Hi Ari, the jacket is fall 2011. 

I think the collar on the sweater is competing with the button down shirt. Go for a scoop neck or crew neck fitted top.  Then wear a long necklace.


----------



## Genie27

Yes, the collar and also the button down part looks a bit busy. The cardigan falls beautifully so with the right top it will be another stunning and elegant look with the black K. I think an option with a plain black top or plain white top would be two very different looks.  White/ecru will look very fresh.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Ari, the jacket is fall 2011.
> 
> I think the collar on the sweater is competing with the button down shirt. Go for a scoop neck or crew neck fitted top.  Then wear a long necklace.



Thank you PP [emoji847] you are absolutely right! I was half asleep this morning, after difficult week at work! I even have the right striped top, that I bought especially for this cardigan


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP [emoji847] you are absolutely right! I was half asleep this morning, after difficult week at work! I even have the right striped top, that I bought especially for this cardigan



Oh that will be lovely. [emoji2]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. I would say it's true to size but very fitted. The shoulders fit like my usual 40. The body is very slim cut. I wish all of my jackets fit like this.


Still unsure about the sizing. The one I am looking at is in size 34 but I am more between 34 and 36. And this reseller doesn't take returns! My problems are normally in the shoulder and bust areas. I have a small waist so I am fairly confident with that part.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Still unsure about the sizing. The one I am looking at is in size 34 but I am more between 34 and 36. And this reseller doesn't take returns! My problems are normally in the shoulder and bust areas. I have a small waist so I am fairly confident with that part.



I think if you are usually between a 34-36 a 36 would be best for you.  The 34 will probably be ok but you will need to have the bust area let out a bit. The shoulders are plenty roomy. Does that help?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think if you are usually between a 34-36 a 36 would be best for you.  The 34 will probably be ok but you will need to have the bust area let out a bit. The shoulders are plenty roomy. Does that help?


Yes it does! Thank you! Do you think Chanel can let out the bust area by a size?


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes it does! Thank you! Do you think Chanel can let out the bust area by a size?



Yes I think they can. Glad that was helpful. Good luck!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3615159
> 
> I wore this cardigan today for the first time, I think I haven't found the right formula yet. Any suggestions?



Maybe a bodycon black dress or silk dress if you whish for an eye-turner effect.
It's a stunning piece anyway. I thought it came in navy?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think they can. Glad that was helpful. Good luck!


Thank you again!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?


----------



## Genie27

I love the dress and cardi! The proportions are really nice on you too.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?


The dress and cardie look very nice on you. Is it good for work?  The cruise jacket looks cute in green? better than in white I think.  Not crazy about the white and black dots, though it looks easy to wear.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> View attachment 3615159
> 
> I wore this cardigan today for the first time, I think I haven't found the right formula yet. Any suggestions?



In the risk of sounding so boring, how about a fitted white t shirt with either 1) jeans or 2) black (leather) legging with a 35 birkin? The cardigan is very casual chic and I think wld work well. If you want to dress it up, I would pair if with a long pearl necklace. [emoji257]


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> The dress and cardie look very nice on you. Is it good for work?  The cruise jacket looks cute in green? better than in white I think.  Not crazy about the white and black dots, though it looks easy to wear.



Thank you, very work suitable for me.
The green is a 'bargain' 6990 for those seeking for a C17. It's a thinner fabric and on me it's to boxy. I'd have to take it in on the waist. I might consider it on sale. The white with dots has nice buttons but the fit is not for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> I love the dress and cardi! The proportions are really nice on you too.



Thank you Genie! It's an easy dress. I love simple solutions.


----------



## papertiger

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?



The green!


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Congratulations. Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Keren16

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



Your jacket is wonderful & matches perfectly with your bag[emoji173].  You look beautiful & model it well.  I thought about selling some of my Chanel jackets.  After seeing yours, I'm inclined to keep & wear mine.  There is "something" about a Chanel jacket !!!


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Your jacket is beautiful & matches perfectly with your bag[emoji173].  You look beautiful & model it well.  I thought about selling some of my Chanel jackets.  After seeing yours, I'm inclined to keep & wear mine.  There is "something" about a Chanel jacket !!!



Thank you. Keep them for sure!


----------



## Keren16

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Congratulations!!  I think white is a nice change from black & still classic.  It is a very pretty jacket!


----------



## Genie27

White is so nice! It suits you.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?



PQP... The dress and cardi combination is such a great outfit.  You look amazing in it.

The green Cuba with the pink details is lovely too.  Not a fan of the fabric texture but I do like the colour combination.  And thanks again for sharing another modelling shot of your beautiful Alaia dress with a Chanel jacket.


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Wow! Congratulations!  The White is so refreshing.  The tweed looks so rich and a relief after the comparatively mediocre tweeds of Act 1.  Looking forward to mod shots. Would you mind sharing the price of this fabulous piece? 

On another note, it seems very soon that Act 2 are already arriving in the stores when Cruise and Act 1 are still arriving in some stores (maybe it's just my end of world?).  Act 2's ETA in my store will be end March.  Eying the black.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> ailoveresale, Thank You!
> 
> baghag, thank you ! My SM found the dress for me!



Woohoo... Congratulations!  Another fabulous outfit in your uber-fabulous wardrobe.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. Looks fabulous on you!



Thank you!



Keren16 said:


> Congratulations!!  I think white is a nice change from black & still classic.  It is a very pretty jacket!



Thank you! Yes it's a nice alternative to black and think it can work with a lot of different neutrals.



Genie27 said:


> White is so nice! It suits you.



Thank you!



baghag21 said:


> Wow! Congratulations!  The White is so refreshing.  The tweed looks so rich and a relief after the comparatively mediocre tweeds of Act 1.  Looking forward to mod shots. Would you mind sharing the price of this fabulous piece?
> 
> On another note, it seems very soon that Act 2 are already arriving in the stores when Cruise and Act 1 are still arriving in some stores (maybe it's just my end of world?).  Act 2's ETA in my store will be end March.  Eying the black.



Thank you! It was $5750 which I think is "reasonable" considering the details. The black is beautiful! I just have too many black jackets and I think the white works better for me. It's just a matter of what works with your wardrobe, can't go wrong with either!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



Congratulations! It's a beautiful jacket... this is why I still look for resale jackets, because sometimes there can be one from an old season that fits what I'm looking for perfectly. [emoji6]. Which reseller was this from?



Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?



I think it looks great on you! [emoji1360]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Congrats!!  Can't wait to try it.  Is it as fitted as you wanted when it is buttoned?


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Congrats!!  Can't wait to try it.  Is it as fitted as you wanted when it is buttoned?



Thank you! Yes it fits perfectly buttoned - no pulling so no need for alterations. [emoji1360]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Yes it fits perfectly buttoned - no pulling so no need for alterations. [emoji1360]


How wonderful!!  Sometimes it does happen.  I think that for me, the moon has to be blue.


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for the likes and kind comments on the Cuba knit dress. Agree the beige is a tad more dressy than the khaki which is actually more popular according to the SAs. I am amaze by the quality of the cotton and the price is very CC friendly.



ari said:


> Great day for the airline coat [emoji134] finally spring is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614022



I love this coat and it's gorgeous on you.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691



Beautiful jacket, a great fit and perfect with the RH Kelly. The Byzantine collection is one of my favourites.



Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?



The dress and cardigan are prefect together and looks like an easy outfit for work too. I love it, hope to try them out.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Fabulous jacket! Classic Chanel.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Oh wow. I thought I like the black better but I take it back. White all the way!!! It's beautiful on you. The fit is great!! I love it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Congrats ailoversale on this [emoji76]and thank you for posting this shots we were waiting for. I love the tweed on this one. Nothing better than instant love purchases, enjoy it!


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



Looks incredible!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Actually I was off to explore the Chanel options. It stopped raining [emoji82] and [emoji190]
> I loved the Ari dress and cardigan. Should I?



I think you should! The dress looks gorgeous on you,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I think you should! The dress looks gorgeous on you,



Thank you baglover, you always give so good advice !
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today I chose to wear the Airline skirt. Again it's better since alterations and I'll try it with a wide silver belt soon too..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you baglover, you always give so good advice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616055
> 
> 
> Today I chose to wear the Airline skirt. Again it's better since alterations and I'll try it with a wide silver belt soon too..



This looks lovely on you.


----------



## EmileH

I'm so impressed. My local chanel store altered my 2008 dress to basically take it up a size, my brasserie dress so the bodice fit better and my paris rome sweater dress to take the hips in a bit. They did an amazing job. They actually found fabric to match the 2008 dress to do this and you could never tell that anything was done to it. So when I am upset with the prices or the hassle of finding things I will remember that part of what I'm paying for is this this amazing service. I'll work my pieces into rotation again and post when I wear them.


----------



## dharma

@Pocketbook Pup, I adore your new Byzantine jacket. What a great find and a perfect fit!

@ailoveresale, thank you for posting such detailed shots of the robot jacket. Congrats, it's beautiful! Are the gold and the silver in the tweed metallic?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so impressed. My local chanel store altered my 2008 dress to basically take it up a size, my brasserie dress so the bodice fit better and my paris rome sweater dress to take the hips in a bit. They did an amazing job. They actually found fabric to match the 2008 dress to do this and you could never tell that anything was done to it. So when I am upset with the prices or the hassle of finding things I will remember that part of what I'm paying for is this this amazing service. I'll work my pieces into rotation again and post when I wear them.


Is the 2008 dress your wedding dress? How great that you can wear that again! It's so beautiful. Except for my recent purchase of the black Paris Rome jacket, my Chanel pieces are older. You have inspired me to have a few tweeks done to modernize and allow for body changes. 

Does anyone know what year they stopped putting the season on the Label? I love how my older pieces have that information, but my recent ones don't. I have no idea what collection they are from. Is there a way to read the code? My memory is just not so good anymore


----------



## chicinthecity777

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719


Absolutely gorgeous! My heart tell me to go with the white but my brain tell me to go with the black! Dilemma!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Is the 2008 dress your wedding dress? How great that you can wear that again! It's so beautiful. Except for my recent purchase of the black Paris Rome jacket, my Chanel pieces are older. You have inspired me to have a few tweeks done to modernize and allow for body changes.
> 
> Does anyone know what year they stopped putting the season on the Label? I love how my older pieces have that information, but my recent ones don't. I have no idea what collection they are from. Is there a way to read the code? My memory is just not so good anymore



Yes my wedding dress. I'm so excited. I can wear it again. I think I'll bring it to Paris for my birthday at the end of the year. Keira Knightly wore a short Chanel dress for her wedding. Hers was pink so probably more wedding appropriate. I can't resist a lbd. She said that she wore hers again many times until she finally spilled spaghetti sauce on it and it was done. Now that's a practical wedding dress. I like t to think she copied me. [emoji6]

I think there is a way to tell the year, but I never remember how. The vogue slideshows are helpful too if you have an idea. 



These pieces are timeless and classic. You should absolutely tweak your older pieces to wear them.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Fabulous jacket! Classic Chanel.



Thank you!



xiaoxiao said:


> Oh wow. I thought I like the black better but I take it back. White all the way!!! It's beautiful on you. The fit is great!! I love it.



Thank you! Both are equally beautiful but white just "popped" more [emoji6]



Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats ailoversale on this [emoji76]and thank you for posting this shots we were waiting for. I love the tweed on this one. Nothing better than instant love purchases, enjoy it!



Thank you!



Baglover121 said:


> Looks incredible!



Thank you!



Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you baglover, you always give so good advice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616055
> 
> 
> Today I chose to wear the Airline skirt. Again it's better since alterations and I'll try it with a wide silver belt soon too..



Wow love this outfit. I'm inspired to wear something similar! 



dharma said:


> @Pocketbook Pup, I adore your new Byzantine jacket. What a great find and a perfect fit!
> 
> @ailoveresale, thank you for posting such detailed shots of the robot jacket. Congrats, it's beautiful! Are the gold and the silver in the tweed metallic?



Thank you! Yes the gold and silver in the woven trim and metallic. On the jacket itself, its printed on, like a digital data stream... it's hard to truly capture in pictures!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! My heart tell me to go with the white but my brain tell me to go with the black! Dilemma!



Thank you! Can't go wrong with either, but I feel like Chanel produces wonderful black jackets all the time, but not as many white ones. I think this will be a classic. But I'm biased. [emoji12]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so impressed. My local chanel store altered my 2008 dress to basically take it up a size, my brasserie dress so the bodice fit better and my paris rome sweater dress to take the hips in a bit. They did an amazing job. They actually found fabric to match the 2008 dress to do this and you could never tell that anything was done to it. So when I am upset with the prices or the hassle of finding things I will remember that part of what I'm paying for is this this amazing service. I'll work my pieces into rotation again and post when I wear them.



So wonderful to be able to wear your wedding dress again and enjoy it! I got to the Monique Lhuillier warehouse at 5am with a friend to find mine at the sample sale, and now it's sitting in a box in storage...
It's also encouraging to hear that they can find fabric to let out pieces. I guess that is what we pay for!


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies my robot jacket arrived today! I am in love [emoji7]. Thanks to my wonderful SA I was the first on the list. [emoji6]. I think this is the Jacket of the season to be honest...the black is also gorgeous, but I had to have white...
> 
> View attachment 3615717
> 
> View attachment 3615718
> 
> View attachment 3615719



So gorgeous!   I was thinking black but this white one is fantastic. Such a fresh look!!


----------



## gracekelly

I remember shopping all over NYC with my mom looking for a dress that I could possibly wear again.  I even went to the Bridal Building to various show rooms.  Of course they all laughed at me and rightfully so.  I ended up going back to the bridal shop where I purchased the first dress that I had ever tried on.  

The advantage of being a mature bride is that you know your own mind, no one is going to tell you what to do and you can make a more intelligent choice.   PbP, congrats on your new "old" dress!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Both are equally beautiful but white just "popped" more [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow love this outfit. I'm inspired to wear something similar!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes the gold and silver in the woven trim and metallic. On the jacket itself, its printed on, like a digital data stream... it's hard to truly capture in pictures!
> It is a stunner!  Keep it forever!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Can't go wrong with either, but I feel like Chanel produces wonderful black jackets all the time, but not as many white ones. I think this will be a classic. But I'm biased. [emoji12]



Stunning and a forever piece


----------



## ailoveresale

chaneljewel said:


> So gorgeous!   I was thinking black but this white one is fantastic. Such a fresh look!!





gracekelly said:


> Stunning and a forever piece



Thank you! [emoji5]

I realized I didn't show pics of it buttoned up so here you go...perhaps because of the camera angle I look very wide in these pics (or I need to stop eating my LO's mac n cheese):


----------



## 911snowball

Perfect fit on the jacket ailoveresale! I ordered the jacket and the skirt in white and I am so looking forward to this suit after seeing your pics! I have been told it will arrive in early March at my boutique.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello Ladies,
Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the white jacket is amazing. So jealous of y'all . Course I'd have to see the black too


----------



## Pourquoipas

Looks great in white. You obviously need to see the black on you to decide[emoji108]. White will be more outspoken.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! [emoji5]
> 
> I realized I didn't show pics of it buttoned up so here you go...perhaps because of the camera angle I look very wide in these pics (or I need to stop eating my LO's mac n cheese):
> View attachment 3616456
> View attachment 3616459





tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
> Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?



Very very enabling ladies! It appears more off white than pure white especially against the white top on *tonkamama. *


----------



## tonkamama

ms piggy said:


> Very very enabling ladies! It appears more off white than pure white especially against the white top on *tonkamama. *


Ms. Piggy, it's more off-white definitely not pure white like the Peter Pan collar white jacket..


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
> Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?



definitely white! Looks amazing on you


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes my wedding dress. I'm so excited. I can wear it again. I think I'll bring it to Paris for my birthday at the end of the year. Keira Knightly wore a short Chanel dress for her wedding. Hers was pink so probably more wedding appropriate. I can't resist a lbd. She said that she wore hers again many times until she finally spilled spaghetti sauce on it and it was done. Now that's a practical wedding dress. I like t to think she copied me. [emoji6]
> 
> I think there is a way to tell the year, but I never remember how. The vogue slideshows are helpful too if you have an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces are timeless and classic. You should absolutely tweak your older pieces to wear them.



This is wonderful. PbP I did not realize you were married in a Chanel LBD. How unique and sophisticated. Now your wedding dress is something old and something new


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Ms. Piggy, it's more off-white definitely not pure white like the Peter Pan collar white jacket..


It's gorgeous on you. When will you get to see the black? I can't decide if I would like the black or white. Or if I should wait for the Ritz jacket. I can only choose one. Eeek. 
Is the weight on this one nice for spring? I'm hoping for a lighter weight.


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
> Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?



This is amazing on you. Perfection.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> This is wonderful. PbP I did not realize you were married in a Chanel LBD. How unique and sophisticated. Now your wedding dress is something old and something new



Thank you. We had a small family ceremony for our parents who were elderly and couldn't travel. I wore the lbd for our cocktail party for friends back at home. 

I saw your photos on the cafe thread. Want to concentrate when I'm awake.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I posted this on the cafe thread but I'll post here. I took the plunge on resale. This was new with tags. I used enticler for authentication. They were awesome. This is possibly my favorite jacket. Second only to perhaps my brasserie jacket. The fit is so perfect. Why oh why aren't they doing jackets like this? Perhaps I should try the white robot jacket if it is fitted. But I don't think I would take the Cuba jacket even on sale after trying this. And I think my airport jacket needs a third round if alterations. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3614690
> View attachment 3614691


Love it!! The cut is so very flatterING and the color!!!! 

Congrats on a great jacket!!! Resale can be so very awesomw when you find the right items!!!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Love it!! The cut is so very flatterING and the color!!!!
> 
> Congrats on a great jacket!!! Resale can be so very awesomw when you find the right items!!!



Thank you. It was stressful but worked out well.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm so impressed. My local chanel store altered my 2008 dress to basically take it up a size, my brasserie dress so the bodice fit better and my paris rome sweater dress to take the hips in a bit. They did an amazing job. They actually found fabric to match the 2008 dress to do this and you could never tell that anything was done to it. So when I am upset with the prices or the hassle of finding things I will remember that part of what I'm paying for is this this amazing service. I'll work my pieces into rotation again and post when I wear them.



It is wonderful to hear of such great service. It makes forking out for the brand feels even more satisfying. Look forward to seeing the pieces in action soon.


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> It's gorgeous on you. When will you get to see the black? I can't decide if I would like the black or white. Or if I should wait for the Ritz jacket. I can only choose one. Eeek.
> Is the weight on this one nice for spring? I'm hoping for a lighter weight.


I was told NM received the white first and black is on the way soon, I am actually on the wait list for the black... the weight on the fabric is lighter great for Spring, if go with white, will be perfect for that cool summer night outing too.  The fabric is thinner than Paris in Rome black jacket. 
I am also eyeing on the Ritz jacket (without all the fancy trimming ).


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> I was told NM received the white first and black is on the way soon, I am actually on the wait list for the black... the weight on the fabric is lighter great for Spring, if go with white, will be perfect for that cool summer night outing too.  The fabric is thinner than Paris in Rome black jacket.
> I am also eyeing on the Ritz jacket (without all the fancy trimming ).



Which Ritz one do you prefer?


----------



## ailoveresale

911snowball said:


> Perfect fit on the jacket ailoveresale! I ordered the jacket and the skirt in white and I am so looking forward to this suit after seeing your pics! I have been told it will arrive in early March at my boutique.


 Thank you! Ooh can't wait to see mod pics of the full suit! Amazing [emoji7]



tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
> Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?



It's beautiful on you! I say go for white [emoji6]



dharma said:


> It's gorgeous on you. When will you get to see the black? I can't decide if I would like the black or white. Or if I should wait for the Ritz jacket. I can only choose one. Eeek.
> Is the weight on this one nice for spring? I'm hoping for a lighter weight.



The jacket is very lightweight and perfect for spring. Especially with the bracelet length sleeves.
Am I enabling? [emoji51]


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> Which Ritz one do you prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617245
> View attachment 3617246
> View attachment 3617247


Yes dear I love the 3rd one, but hope for the revised version without all the fancy trimming


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Yes dear I love the 3rd one, but hope for the revised version without all the fancy trimming



Yes[emoji7], lovely fit, shoulders not to exaggerated. I only hope the fabric will be a sturdy one. I'm a bit tired of high maintenance black jackets[emoji854]


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you dear love the white on you, so inspiring   I kept going to back to your earlier posts of both (samples) to compare the two in detail 



ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Ooh can't wait to see mod pics of the full suit! Amazing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful on you! I say go for white [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket is very lightweight and perfect for spring. Especially with the bracelet length sleeves.
> Am I enabling? [emoji51]


----------



## pigleto972001

My sales guy has the white jacket in too! It was so pretty. The only thing I was concerned about was the trim. It has a lurex almost like crinkle foil to it and we were worried it would start unraveling. The jacket I tried has been tried twice but it already had some of the lurex poking out. 

That being said I could see this jacket flying out of the stores. It's half the price of the Cuba one !


----------



## tonkamama

pigleto972001 said:


> My sales guy has the white jacket in too! It was so pretty. The only thing I was concerned about was the trim. It has a lurex almost like crinkle foil to it and we were worried it would start unraveling. The jacket I tried has been tried twice but it already had some of the lurex poking out.
> 
> That being said I could see this jacket flying out of the stores. It's half the price of the Cuba one !



Not only the Robot SS jacket is 1/2 the price of Cuba jacket also I am sold on the versatility....
Oh yes I noticed the trim too, but I think if it's our own jacket we will be extra careful with it  plus Chanel can always fix it if needed.  I have seem ppl ripping it on and off  while trying on delicate clothing with their wrist bling bling  (not the jacket I tried on or it's me ).  My local NM has ordered extra but all spoken for already.


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Not only the Robot SS jacket is 1/2 the price of Cuba jacket also I am sold on the versatility....
> Oh yes I noticed the trim too, but I think if it's our own jacket we will be extra careful with it  plus Chanel can always fix it if needed.  I have seem ppl ripping it on and off  while trying on delicate clothing with their wrist bling bling  (not the jacket I tried on or it's me ).  My local NM has ordered extra but all spoken for already.



I'm sure it'll sell. Looking forward to trying it soon. I'm still debating if I need it. I feel blessed to own a Seoul in black and pink. This white one would be the [emoji523] on the pie.


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved it ! The grid I thought from
Pics would be painted on but it's woven w shiny thread. It's a winner !!!


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> I was told NM received the white first and black is on the way soon, I am actually on the wait list for the black... the weight on the fabric is lighter great for Spring, if go with white, will be perfect for that cool summer night outing too.  The fabric is thinner than Paris in Rome black jacket.
> I am also eyeing on the Ritz jacket (without all the fancy trimming ).



Makes sense, I work with NM too but my store didn't order the white. ( what were they thinking???)I have my name on my size when the black arrives. I'm afraid all the white will be gone by then and I won't have a choice. I'm thrilled that it's light weight, and I'm looking for a piece with the ease of a cardigan. This jacket fits the bill especially in white but I am worried about the lurex. I had no idea the jacket had bling. 
The Ritz that you like is the same I'm looking forward to, but looking at it again, maybe it's more formal than the robot? Since I'm definitely casual, I wonder if it will work for me, or if the structure will make it "heavy". Sorry for the rambling indecision!!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> The jacket is very lightweight and perfect for spring. Especially with the bracelet length sleeves.
> Am I enabling? [emoji51]



Ummm, yes. Completely enabling  especially your photos. I'll just tell DH it's your fault xo


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> Makes sense, I work with NM too but my store didn't order the white. ( what were they thinking???)I have my name on my size when the black arrives. I'm afraid all the white will be gone by then and I won't have a choice. I'm thrilled that it's light weight, and I'm looking for a piece with the ease of a cardigan. This jacket fits the bill especially in white but I am worried about the lurex. I had no idea the jacket had bling.
> The Ritz that you like is the same I'm looking forward to, but looking at it again, maybe it's more formal than the robot? Since I'm definitely casual, I wonder if it will work for me, or if the structure will make it "heavy". Sorry for the rambling indecision!!



Did you try BG or Saks for the white jacket?  
They may order differently than NM


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm sure it'll sell. Looking forward to trying it soon. I'm still debating if I need it. I feel blessed to own a Seoul in black and pink. This white one would be the [emoji523] on the pie.
> View attachment 3617450


Gorgeous .  Lucky me I have one in black too .  Please do try on the rebot SS in white, it's a beautiful jacket the material is in between Seoul and Paris and I am sure you will love it once try on...


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> Did you try BG or Saks for the white jacket?
> They may order differently than NM



Not yet, but that would be my next move. I really like my NM SA best so I was trying to make the comparison within one store. I know if they try to transfer in a desired piece they have to swap something and call in favors, etc. Since I'm not really sure enough to make them go through that hassle, I'll try to see the white at Saks tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Not only the Robot SS jacket is 1/2 the price of Cuba jacket also I am sold on the versatility....
> Oh yes I noticed the trim too, but I think if it's our own jacket we will be extra careful with it  plus Chanel can always fix it if needed.  I have seem ppl ripping it on and off  while trying on delicate clothing with their wrist bling bling  (not the jacket I tried on or it's me ).  My local NM has ordered extra but all spoken for already.


What I like is that there is both the silver and the gold because it gives you more jewelry options.  I have both colors on reserve so we will see what happens.


----------



## Keren16

dharma said:


> Not yet, but that would be my next move. I really like my NM SA best so I was trying to make the comparison within one store. I know if they try to transfer in a desired piece they have to swap something and call in favors, etc. Since I'm not really sure enough to make them go through that hassle, I'll try to see the white at Saks tomorrow. Thank you![


----------



## Keren16

It is considerate of you dharma.
I am curious about your thoughts of the white jacket 
I was thinking of consigning some of my Chanel jackets & looked through the closet.  The majority of them are black.  I'm still not ready to part with them but white would be a great alternative!


----------



## pigleto972001

The lurex or shiny material is shiny but subtle. It's not very blingy. The buttons are a little shiny and have a clear plastic border on outside. It's got both gold and silver so it'll match anything. And it's lined w the classic silk lining.


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> Makes sense, I work with NM too but my store didn't order the white. ( what were they thinking???)I have my name on my size when the black arrives. I'm afraid all the white will be gone by then and I won't have a choice. I'm thrilled that it's light weight, and I'm looking for a piece with the ease of a cardigan. This jacket fits the bill especially in white but I am worried about the lurex. I had no idea the jacket had bling.
> The Ritz that you like is the same I'm looking forward to, but looking at it again, maybe it's more formal than the robot? Since I'm definitely casual, I wonder if it will work for me, or if the structure will make it "heavy". Sorry for the rambling indecision!!


 
The bling trims are very discreet and elegant, the kind that you can actually wear casually (I am all about casual lay-back jeans wear...). I do feel Ritz looks a bit more formal according to the runway photos.  

Here is the close-up ...HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

gracekelly said:


> What* I like is that there is both the silver and the gold *because it *gives you more jewelry options*.  I have both colors on reserve so we will see what happens.


me too... so I don't need to worry about matching my Jewelry and handbag hw  heehee


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm sure it'll sell. Looking forward to trying it soon. I'm still debating if I need it. I feel blessed to own a Seoul in black and pink. This white one would be the [emoji523] on the pie.
> View attachment 3617450



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> The bling trims are very discreet and elegant, the kind that you can actually wear casually (I am all about casual lay-back jeans wear...). I do feel Ritz looks a bit more formal according to the runway photos.
> 
> Here is the close-up ...HTH.


Excellent close-up of the fabric!  Thanks so much!  In some pictures the silver in the grid does not show up at all and it looks like a blank space.  Good to see that it is really there.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm sure it'll sell. Looking forward to trying it soon. I'm still debating if I need it. I feel blessed to own a Seoul in black and pink. This white one would be the [emoji523] on the pie.
> View attachment 3617450


I wore my Seoul black jacket quite a bit I am happy to say.  It is a totally different vibe than the Robot jacket.  It is really a black sweater cardigan  more than a  formal jacket and more casual, however, I did dress it up with some bling for fancy dinners when I took it on my extended trips last year.  My feeling is that I am happy with what I have and if I don't feel 100% about the Robot, then I will pass.  I am more interested in seeing which color is more appealing to me.


----------



## chaneljewel

tonkamama said:


> The bling trims are very discreet and elegant, the kind that you can actually wear casually (I am all about casual lay-back jeans wear...). I do feel Ritz looks a bit more formal according to the runway photos.
> 
> Here is the close-up ...HTH.


This close up makes me love it more!


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> The bling trims are very discreet and elegant, the kind that you can actually wear casually (I am all about casual lay-back jeans wear...). I do feel Ritz looks a bit more formal according to the runway photos.
> 
> Here is the close-up ...HTH.


Thank you! It's really lovely. The touches of black make it easy to wear too. I really like how you have styled it here. It looks great with a tank and black skinnies. Right up my alley!


----------



## dharma

Keren16 said:


> It is considerate of you dharma.
> I am curious about your thoughts of the white jacket
> I was thinking of consigning some of my Chanel jackets & looked through the closet.  The majority of them are black.  I'm still not ready to part with them but white would be a great alternative!



I like the white because I have so much black in my closet too.  I have a few black Chanel jackets and have also thought about letting one or two go, but I really like them so it seems silly if they are still in good condition and fit me well. My SA is convinced that I am going to want the black. I really just want something fresh and easy, and I think white is more appropriate for summer but a little more difficult to incorporate into my wardrobe.  But if the black is light weight, I have a need for that too. It's so hard for me to resist the three season allure of the black and I can justify the price with more wearing opportunities. I don't wear a lot of Chanel so each piece has to be worth it for me. It's possible to find an easy light colored jacket from another designer at a lower price.  I really have to think about it, I'm all over the place. When I get like this, I sometimes I just walk away, lol.


----------



## pigleto972001

Can't wait to see the black too. 

It's very lightweight. I tried on a coat w jersey trim which looks heavy but it's very lightweight too. Looking forward to seeing the velcro pieces  sigh.


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> I like the white because I have so much black in my closet too.  I have a few black Chanel jackets and have also thought about letting one or two go, but I really like them so it seems silly if they are still in good condition and fit me well. My SA is convinced that I am going to want the black. I really just want something fresh and easy, and I think white is more appropriate for summer but a little more difficult to incorporate into my wardrobe.  But if the black is light weight, I have a need for that too. It's so hard for me to resist the three season allure of the black and I can justify the price with more wearing opportunities. I don't wear a lot of Chanel so each piece has to be worth it for me. It's possible to find an easy light colored jacket from another designer at a lower price.  I really have to think about it, I'm all over the place. When I get like this, I sometimes I just walk away, lol.


I was just thinking that the white could be worn during the Holiday season because of the silver and gold threads.  Very festive.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Can't wait to see the black too.
> 
> It's very lightweight. I tried on a coat w jersey trim which looks heavy but it's very lightweight too. Looking forward to seeing the velcro pieces  sigh.



My store had one Velcro piece, a long coat/jacket in a red tweed with blue Velcro. The Velcro is very soft and nice quality but I just have a deep personal dislike of Velcro. Ruined too many nice knits when in its proximity, lol. Wouldn't it be funny to think that it's Lesage Velcro?


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA said that Chanel swears the velcro won't mess w the tweed.  But it seems they are natural enemies


----------



## chaneljewel

i like some of the styles with the Velcro but just don't want the Velcro.  I love the buttons and extras Chanel uses on the clothing...just not Velcro.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> I like the white because I have so much black in my closet too.  I have a few black Chanel jackets and have also thought about letting one or two go, but I really like them so it seems silly if they are still in good condition and fit me well. My SA is convinced that I am going to want the black. I really just want something fresh and easy, and I think white is more appropriate for summer but a little more difficult to incorporate into my wardrobe.  But if the black is light weight, I have a need for that too. It's so hard for me to resist the three season allure of the black and I can justify the price with more wearing opportunities. I don't wear a lot of Chanel so each piece has to be worth it for me. It's possible to find an easy light colored jacket from another designer at a lower price.  I really have to think about it, I'm all over the place. When I get like this, I sometimes I just walk away, lol.


dharma, did you try both black and white jackets yet? Maybe when you do, the right one will click. I find taking a pic and looking at the pic with each piece on helps in making a decision. Good luck.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> i like some of the styles with the Velcro but just don't want the Velcro.  I love the buttons and extras Chanel uses on the clothing...just not Velcro.


The entire concept of Velcro is a big no.  Since when is it a quality fashion addition?  If this was a Chanel track suit and it was a functional piece I might understand it.  Emphasis on _might._


----------



## pigleto972001

Speaking of track suits have you seen the 1900 silk track pants that are see through? Or the bright yellow sport shorts for 800. Insane.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Speaking of track suits have you seen the 1900 silk track pants that are see through? Or the bright yellow sport shorts for 800. Insane.


No.  Do I want to?


----------



## pigleto972001

No ! Haha.


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear love the white on you, so inspiring   I kept going to back to your earlier posts of both (samples) to compare the two in detail



Thank you! [emoji5]. So glad to have helped!



dharma said:


> Ummm, yes. Completely enabling  especially your photos. I'll just tell DH it's your fault xo



Haha no problem maybe Chanel can make me a brand ambassador??? [emoji12]



dharma said:


> I like the white because I have so much black in my closet too.  I have a few black Chanel jackets and have also thought about letting one or two go, but I really like them so it seems silly if they are still in good condition and fit me well. My SA is convinced that I am going to want the black. I really just want something fresh and easy, and I think white is more appropriate for summer but a little more difficult to incorporate into my wardrobe.  But if the black is light weight, I have a need for that too. It's so hard for me to resist the three season allure of the black and I can justify the price with more wearing opportunities. I don't wear a lot of Chanel so each piece has to be worth it for me. It's possible to find an easy light colored jacket from another designer at a lower price.  I really have to think about it, I'm all over the place. When I get like this, I sometimes I just walk away, lol.



Honestly if I didn't have so many black jackets I would probably lean toward the black. It will probably be more versatile. But the white is just more "special" and they really don't make white jackets as often as they do black. Something to think about!



pigleto972001 said:


> My SA said that Chanel swears the velcro won't mess w the tweed.  But it seems they are natural enemies



Honestly I saw some of the Velcro jackets and even while my SA brushed it against the tweed to demonstrate how it wouldn't snag, it still seemed to snag a little bit. One of the mannequins was wearing a tweed dress fastened entirely with Velcro on each side. I thought it looked cheap and tacky. Maybe only for a celebrity or something, but definitely not for the common folk...


----------



## ailoveresale

If this helps at all, I put the pics of the black and white side by side for comparison...


----------



## Genie27

Wearing my tweed skirt today. It needs to be taken in - it's a 44 and loose at the waist. I don't like tight waisted clothes but periogirl was right - it slides down towards my hips and when it's at my waist it looks big.

I forgot to wear my C necklace with it - that will look better and I'm still not sold on the footwear but it's cold out. I do like the shoulder fluff balancing out the weight of the skirt. It would look better if the waist was narrower.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Wearing my tweed skirt today. It needs to be taken in - it's a 44 and loose at the waist. I don't like tight waisted clothes but periogirl was right - it slides down towards my hips and when it's at my waist it looks big.
> 
> I forgot to wear my C necklace with it - that will look better and I'm still not sold on the footwear but it's cold out. I do like the shoulder fluff balancing out the weight of the skirt. It would look better if the waist was narrower.
> View attachment 3618075



It looks lovely.


For anyone who is interested chanel has a new video on Instagram and it shows the white robot jacket. It looks flowing and not fitted on the model.


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Wearing my tweed skirt today. It needs to be taken in - it's a 44 and loose at the waist. I don't like tight waisted clothes but periogirl was right - it slides down towards my hips and when it's at my waist it looks big.
> 
> I forgot to wear my C necklace with it - that will look better and I'm still not sold on the footwear but it's cold out. I do like the shoulder fluff balancing out the weight of the skirt. It would look better if the waist was narrower.
> View attachment 3618075


It looks great Genie! Just a tiny waist tweek to give it shape and keep it on your hips. The length is perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> If this helps at all, I put the pics of the black and white side by side for comparison...
> 
> View attachment 3617834


It helps quite a bit, thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks lovely.
> 
> 
> For anyone who is interested chanel has a new video on Instagram and it shows the white robot jacket. It looks flowing and not fitted on the model.



Thanks!

For me the jacket fit well on the body but it's the dang shoulders ! Ha ha. I tried the 38 and it was too snug there. I tried the other coat w jersey trim and since the shoulders were more relaxed the 38 fit. It's always the shoulders w these jackets and me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hoping to try the 40 one day


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For me the jacket fit well on the body but it's the dang shoulders ! Ha ha. I tried the 38 and it was too snug there. I tried the other coat w jersey trim and since the shoulders were more relaxed the 38 fit. It's always the shoulders w these jackets and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618116
> 
> 
> Hoping to try the 40 one day



It looks very nice on you in the photo.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! I did love it. 

Here's a pic of the model wearing the suit ... and cutting watermelon. Not what I would do w that beautiful white outfit. But I'm a klutz


----------



## TankerToad

Well!!!
Just found this thread. Just skimmed through the entire thing~~
I have some things to share. Interestingly I choose  mostly different pieces than the wonderful ladies here~
Will be nice to have a place to share my Chanel RTW obsession
Thank you all for all the inspiriting pictures


----------



## Genie27

Yes, please, do share your own selections, TanketToad! This thread has been a fantastic showcase for real world applications of these beautiful clothes.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> If this helps at all, I put the pics of the black and white side by side for comparison...
> 
> View attachment 3617834



Congrats ailoveresale! The white jacket is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing the pictures! Very useful, European boutiques are always late[emoji4]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> For me the jacket fit well on the body but it's the dang shoulders ! Ha ha. I tried the 38 and it was too snug there. I tried the other coat w jersey trim and since the shoulders were more relaxed the 38 fit. It's always the shoulders w these jackets and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618116
> 
> 
> Hoping to try the 40 one day



I don't see any problem with the shoulders. Actually I think it's a bit low on the shoulders [emoji15] is that the cut? 
I guess you'd be wearing this jacket mostly with sleeveless tops, so it will fill better.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Wearing my tweed skirt today. It needs to be taken in - it's a 44 and loose at the waist. I don't like tight waisted clothes but periogirl was right - it slides down towards my hips and when it's at my waist it looks big.
> 
> I forgot to wear my C necklace with it - that will look better and I'm still not sold on the footwear but it's cold out. I do like the shoulder fluff balancing out the weight of the skirt. It would look better if the waist was narrower.
> View attachment 3618075



Lovely skirt Genie!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Here is my mod shot wearing the white SS jacket, the black is on the way...
> Jacket fits TTS IMO.  Now my dilemma is ... should I go for my usual black or try something new ~ "white"?



Congrats tonkamama! Gorgeous jacket- Just fantastic with the red Kelly!


----------



## TankerToad

The Jacket of many colors
Current season


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> I don't see any problem with the shoulders. Actually I think it's a bit low on the shoulders [emoji15] is that the cut?
> I guess you'd be wearing this jacket mostly with sleeveless tops, so it will fill better.



Yes i think part of the problem was I was wearing a flannel shirt under it which added bulk. It's a spring jacket so theoretically only shirt sleeves or thin blouses under it . I think the reason why it looks low on the shoulders is bc it was getting stretched width wise 

I've always had issues w my wide shoulders fitting in the narrower cut jackets .


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618283
> 
> The Jacket of many colors
> Current season



Love the fabric! I saw that jacket yesterday. And it's relatively well priced. It's beautiful.


----------



## TankerToad

This is a Valentino dress but the pin is Chanel 
A little political commentary with this pin in my country [emoji77]


----------



## TankerToad

I know some people in this thread didn't like this jacket that much because of the zipper, but I love it [emoji173]
It's slenderizing and still very Chanel even with a zipper
I like the sparkle to the fabric 
This with a black skirt -


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618297
> View attachment 3618299
> 
> 
> I know some people in this thread didn't like this jacket that much because of the zipper, but I love it [emoji173]
> It's slenderizing and still very Chanel even with a zipper
> I like the sparkle to the fabric
> This with a black skirt -



Beautiful choices! Thank you for sharing your inspiring outfits.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes i think part of the problem was I was wearing a flannel shirt under it which added bulk. It's a spring jacket so theoretically only shirt sleeves or thin blouses under it . I think the reason why it looks low on the shoulders is bc it was getting stretched width wise
> 
> I've always had issues w my wide shoulders fitting in the narrower cut jackets .



Lovely jacket on you . Of course it'll be easier with a silk T or blouse. It's always a problem for me to chose wearing something random with a jacket. I tend to plan ahead and wear or at least bring a plain basic to help me making my mind up.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Wearing my tweed skirt today. It needs to be taken in - it's a 44 and loose at the waist. I don't like tight waisted clothes but periogirl was right - it slides down towards my hips and when it's at my waist it looks big.
> 
> I forgot to wear my C necklace with it - that will look better and I'm still not sold on the footwear but it's cold out. I do like the shoulder fluff balancing out the weight of the skirt. It would look better if the waist was narrower.
> View attachment 3618075



Lovely pairing with the top. I'd go for dark heels with it in spring [emoji151]


----------



## Genie27

TankerToad said:


> I know some people in this thread didn't like this jacket that much because of the zipper, but I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's slenderizing and still very Chanel even with a zipper
> I like the sparkle to the fabric


Thanks for posting these lovely pics - this jacket looks wonderful on you. Please do keep posting, but if I could please ask a favour - would it be possible to take pics with the phone/camera straight? I have severe astigmatism and equilibrium issues so the angles make me dizzy on my PC.


----------



## TankerToad

I was so inspired by this suit
But I just wasn't sure I could pull it off......


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Thanks for posting these lovely pics - this jacket looks wonderful on you. Please do keep posting, but if I could please ask a favour - would it be possible to take pics with the phone/camera straight? I have severe astigmatism and equilibrium issues so the angles make me dizzy on my PC.



Oh I'm
So sorry
All these are on my phone and I don't know how to edit them straight even when I flip the photos they are still angled [emoji22]


----------



## Genie27

It's at the time of taking the pictures - your camera/phone is held at an angle so the pictures also turn out angled.

Please don't let this stop you from posting existing pictures that you have already taken, though - I'd still like to see them - it's easier on my phone. Editing them after the fact is an additional step so don't worry about that for old pictures..


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad so nice to see you here with all your fabulous Chanel pieces!!  You have such good taste in all things!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> TankerToad so nice to see you here with all your fabulous Chanel pieces!!  You have such good taste in all things!


Thank you!! You are too kind~


----------



## TankerToad

Shown here prior to alternation
We had to take in the hips
It's a statement suit for sure 
But IMO the iconic suit of that particular collection


----------



## TankerToad

And I added this bag to the suit this season 
Just in
Love denim with the power suit


----------



## TankerToad

double post


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## chaneljewel

So glad to see you posting here TT.   The pink dress/short jacket look good on you, and the denim bag brings an unexpected edge to the outfit.  Nice!


----------



## Genie27

That pink is stunning on you, TT! Wow, more, please!  What kind of foot wear would you pair with this outfit?


----------



## MSO13

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618453
> View attachment 3618454
> View attachment 3618455
> 
> Shown here prior to alternation
> We had to take in the hips
> It's a statement suit for sure
> But IMO the iconic suit of that particular collection



phew, for a second I wasn't sure you got it from the previous post but it's fabulous on you! And I love the denim bag. I tend to go for the more quirky pieces myself, I actually got both sizes of the Cat Brooch because I am a crazy cat lady married to a crazy cat man fortunately   Nice to see you posting here!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the pink suit !


----------



## TankerToad

MrsOwen3 said:


> phew, for a second I wasn't sure you got it from the previous post but it's fabulous on you! And I love the denim bag. I tend to go for the more quirky pieces myself, I actually got both sizes of the Cat Brooch because I am a crazy cat lady married to a crazy cat man fortunately   Nice to see you posting here!



Haha
A spell correct typo
Sorry 
I am posting on the run from my phone 
Thank you
I have much more  to post 
Trying to edit pictures on my phone from my phone
Love the pin - no cats or even pets for me because I'm not in one place very long
But love feminist symbolism of this brooch--


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> A spell correct typo
> Sorry
> I am posting on the run from my phone
> Thank you
> I have much more  to post
> Trying to edit pictures on my phone from my phone
> Love the pin - no cats or even pets for me because I'm not in one place very long
> But love feminist symbolism of this brooch--



I never thought of the feminist symbolism of this brooch until you mention it! I think I will have to get one for that reason alone TT. [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Moirai

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618453
> View attachment 3618454
> View attachment 3618455
> 
> Shown here prior to alternation
> We had to take in the hips
> It's a statement suit for sure
> But IMO the iconic suit of that particular collection





TankerToad said:


> Haha
> A spell correct typo
> Sorry
> I am posting on the run from my phone
> Thank you
> I have much more  to post
> Trying to edit pictures on my phone from my phone
> Love the pin - no cats or even pets for me because I'm not in one place very long
> But love feminist symbolism of this brooch--


Love this dress set on you. Thanks for all your fab pics!
How does the brooch represent feminism? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## pigleto972001

Forgive me for being vulgar but ... could it do w an alternate name for kitty?


----------



## Genie27

I guess TT is wearing the cat pin in lieu of a pink knitted hat with little corners/ears? It took me a while to get it also, but I think it's a stylish alternative to a fuzzy pink toque.


----------



## xiaoxiao

pigleto972001 said:


> Forgive me for being vulgar but ... could it do w an alternate name for kitty?



TT is very clever.  

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.bu...ns-march-washington-*****-inauguration-2017-2


----------



## TankerToad

Yup! 

And so .....
Someone asked about footwear with the pink suit 
Thinking boots but with the denim bag- maybe something different?
Thinking I'll look at the PreSpring 2017 offerings for shoes


----------



## TankerToad

Ok so something else from Chanel Fall Winter 2016/2017
Someone here chose the blouse like this which has sleeves, however this is a jumpsuit - black silk satin with a ruffled neckline-
Now normally I dislike anything with a ruffle and avoid jumpsuits like the plague; but this feels kind of wonderful. 
This snap was taken pre- alteration.
It has a single sparkle button at the lowered waistline.
This will be worn as a sassy evening gown alternative ...


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the boots w the suit. 

I spy a bunch of white robot jackets ! Woohoo !


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the boots w the suit.
> 
> I spy a bunch of white robot jackets ! Woohoo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618951



I feel 'lucky' not to live next to a big boutique. I'd have to break the bank with all these options. I [emoji76][emoji76] the jumpsuit with your shoes, Manolos?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Yup!
> 
> And so .....
> Someone asked about footwear with the pink suit
> Thinking boots but with the denim bag- maybe something different?
> Thinking I'll look at the PreSpring 2017 offerings for shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618929
> View attachment 3618931





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618933
> View attachment 3618934
> 
> Ok so something else from Chanel Fall Winter 2016/2017
> Someone here chose the blouse like this which has sleeves, however this is a jumpsuit - black silk satin with a ruffled neckline-
> Now normally I dislike anything with a ruffle and avoid jumpsuits like the plague; but this feels kind of wonderful.
> This snap was taken pre- alteration.
> It has a single sparkle button at the lowered waistline.
> This will be worn as a sassy evening gown alternative ...



TankerToad, the pink suit fits you perfectly! the same goes for the jumpsuit! gorgeous looks! thank you for sharing!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618297
> View attachment 3618299
> 
> 
> I know some people in this thread didn't like this jacket that much because of the zipper, but I love it [emoji173]
> It's slenderizing and still very Chanel even with a zipper
> I like the sparkle to the fabric
> This with a black skirt -


Love this simple and so elegant jacket with nice fitted cut!


----------



## Baglover121

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3618297
> View attachment 3618299
> 
> 
> I know some people in this thread didn't like this jacket that much because of the zipper, but I love it [emoji173]
> It's slenderizing and still very Chanel even with a zipper
> I like the sparkle to the fabric
> This with a black skirt -



Tanker toad, you have exquisite taste! 
Everything looks incredible on you, 
My mother has this prefall jacket, it's very nice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tonkamama said:


> The bling trims are very discreet and elegant, the kind that you can actually wear casually (I am all about casual lay-back jeans wear...). I do feel Ritz looks a bit more formal according to the runway photos.
> 
> Here is the close-up ...HTH.


Beautiful! We are bracelet twins!


----------



## EmileH

I was at my local store yesterday. I tried a lot of stuff including the robot jacket although it wasn't something on my wishlist. I thought the fit was very similar to the airport jacket with which I struggled concerning fit. Nothing came home with me. Sorry, nothing was even close enough for me to take photos. There are a few things that interest me in the lookbook but they haven't arrived yet.


----------



## pigleto972001

How were the shoulders for you, PP. it was similar to the airport jacket for me also.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> How were the shoulders for you, PP. it was similar to the airport jacket for me also.



The shoulders were fine in my usual size. They are more rounded and not as strong as the airport jacket. It "fit" just fine. I just don't like the look. It's not very tailored. It's very straight cut like the airport jacket. But I think the strong shoulders on the airport jacket helped to make the straight cut work. And most of us had the airport jacket taken in a bit at the waist. I think with the single pocket placement on the robot jacket it will be even more difficult to achieve a tailored look. So it's not a swingy jacket like Mrs Owen's white jacket. It's not tailored like the Paris Rome jackets. Its just...well...straight. And I think that's my least favorite/ flattering shape. But I was never really drawn to the grid design. So it was a very easy decision for me. I had a tougher time deciding about the Cuba white jacket because I loved the fabric but hated the fit. In the end I decided to pay that kind of money I would have to love everything about it. Apparently it is sold out. No regrets. It wasn't right for me.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The shoulders were fine in my usual size. They are more rounded and not as strong as the airport jacket. It "fit" just fine. I just don't like the look. It's not very tailored. It's very straight cut like the airport jacket. But I think the strong shoulders on the airport jacket helped to make the straight cut work. And most of us had the airport jacket taken in a bit at the waist. I think with the single pocket placement on the robot jacket it will be even more difficult to achieve a tailored look. So it's not a swingy jacket like Mrs Owen's white jacket. It's not tailored like the Paris Rome jackets. Its just...well...straight. And I think that's my least favorite/ flattering shape. But I was never really drawn to the grid design. So it was a very easy decision for me. I had a tougher time deciding about the Cuba white jacket because I loved the fabric but hated the fit. In the end I decided to pay that kind of money I would have to love everything about it. Apparently it is sold out. No regrets. It wasn't right for me.



This is a wonderful post with a very considered opinion.  We all have to think like this and not react emotionally.  Too much $$$ is a stake in these purchases whether it is at regular price or on sale.  The_ on sale_ comment particularly applies to me!    I managed to make the airport jacket work to where I really love it, but a purchase of any kind should not involve that kind of work!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The shoulders were fine in my usual size. They are more rounded and not as strong as the airport jacket. It "fit" just fine. I just don't like the look. It's not very tailored. It's very straight cut like the airport jacket. But I think the strong shoulders on the airport jacket helped to make the straight cut work. And most of us had the airport jacket taken in a bit at the waist. I think with the single pocket placement on the robot jacket it will be even more difficult to achieve a tailored look. So it's not a swingy jacket like Mrs Owen's white jacket. It's not tailored like the Paris Rome jackets. Its just...well...straight. And I think that's my least favorite/ flattering shape. But I was never really drawn to the grid design. So it was a very easy decision for me. I had a tougher time deciding about the Cuba white jacket because I loved the fabric but hated the fit. In the end I decided to pay that kind of money I would have to love everything about it. Apparently it is sold out. No regrets. It wasn't right for me.



I loved reading this post ! It makes sense. Agreed w GK, ya gotta love the jacket for the price. I do like the robot jacket bc it was lightweight ... do I want to buy it bc it will sell out or do I want it bc I like it ? It's a lot of money to be unsure. I guess I'll have to see if I can try the 40 to decide. The shoulders might be perfect but the rest of it might be too big. 

I'd love to hear other people's opinions on the robot jacket. I'm also waiting to see the matching jacket for this dress Naomie Harris wore. I tried the coat that was similar and the shoulders were very comfy


----------



## EmileH

Thank you both. I'm relatively new to luxury good sales. Fortunately for me, my first love was Hermes scarves, which are expensive but no where near as expensive as Chanel jackets. I got sucked into buying scarves that were the scarf of the season and sure to sell out or things that would be nice to add to my collection. I ended up with far too many scarves with that kind of thinking.  Fortunately that wasn't a huge investment and you can recoup a bit of your money by rehoming them. It taught me a few good lessons: buy what you love and what looks good on you, don't buy things just to have them in your collection, don't buy if they aren't perfect, and don't buy if they don't completely make your heart sing. I really don't want to end up with a lot of expensive things that I don't use.


----------



## Pourquoipas

I'm trying to explore my options for warmer weather and wore my light jersey fall 16 skirt I found at the winter sales. 
A bit chilly still but I'm fed up with winter.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm trying to explore my options for warmer weather and wore my light jersey fall 16 skirt I found at the winter sales.
> A bit chilly still but I'm fed up with winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620900



I thought you returned this. Glad you didn't. I think it's a great piece.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought you returned this. Glad you didn't. I think it's a great piece.



Yep, returned and went back to buy it after a week. They must think I'm nuts..
[emoji136][emoji253]


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm trying to explore my options for warmer weather and wore my light jersey fall 16 skirt I found at the winter sales.
> A bit chilly still but I'm fed up with winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620900



Love this
Also have the same Chanel jersey skirt!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Love this
> Also have the same Chanel jersey skirt!



Thank you dear TT! It's a good piece isn't it.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Yep, returned and went back to buy it after a week. They must think I'm nuts..
> [emoji136][emoji253]


I have done things like this in the past.  I had an Armani jacket that I just could not decide about. I bought it and returned it because of the lack of body in the fabric.  I saw it again on line a few months later and bought it again and to my amazement, the fabric was slightly different (though the color was the same) and the issue that made me return it had disappeared!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I have done things like this in the past.  I had an Armani jacket that I just could not decide about. I bought it and returned it because of the lack of body in the fabric.  I saw it again on line a few months later and bought it again and to my amazement, the fabric was slightly different (though the color was the same) and the issue that made me return it had disappeared!



Thank you GK...I'm not the only one[emoji16], makes me feel better!


----------



## EmileH

I wore my full Paris Rome black suit with the matching blouse today for the first time. Love this as a suit. I wish there were more like it.


----------



## EmileH

I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my full Paris Rome black suit with the matching blouse today for the first time. Love this as a suit. I wish there were more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621325
> View attachment 3621326


Something about this ensemble just says 'doctor' to me - I really like it. 
I was going to say *sexy doctor* but don't want you to take it the wrong way - it's classy French not Halloween costume sexy. 

My eye doc today was in a plaid shirt and skinny pants. He also said I need reading glasses.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Something about this ensemble just says 'doctor' to me - I really like it.
> I was going to say *sexy doctor* but don't want you to take it the wrong way - it's classy French not Halloween costume sexy.
> 
> My eye doc today was in a plaid shirt and skinny pants. He also said I need reading glasses.



Thank you dear. You are very sweet. 

Sorry about the reading glasses. I consoled myself with Chanel frames when that happened to me. [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379



This is a great length on you!


----------



## rhm

I finally got to try on the robot jacket in Paris today but very disappointingly the jacket did not sing for me... I was so excited about it but maybe I just had too much expectation for it. It just didn't wow me like my previous purchases... I am thinking of just waiting for the Cosmopolite and pre-collections.... I'm so sad because I really wanted to get both colors!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379


One of my all time favorite jackets!  My SA has this too so I have seen it in person and I wish I could have had this one.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I finally got to try on the robot jacket in Paris today but very disappointingly the jacket did not sing for me... I was so excited about it but maybe I just had too much expectation for it. It just didn't wow me like my previous purchases... I am thinking of just waiting for the Cosmopolite and pre-collections.... I'm so sad because I really wanted to get both colors!



What didn't you love? Fit? Fabric? 

I hope the prefall collection will tickle my fancy. I bought so much from Paris Rome. I held myself back from buying more. But I haven't found anything from fall, cruise or spring yet. [emoji22]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm trying to explore my options for warmer weather and wore my light jersey fall 16 skirt I found at the winter sales.
> A bit chilly still but I'm fed up with winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620900


Gorgeous skirt PQP and it is so right for this jacket! I'm glad you got it ! It so simple and fabulous at the same time! Great taste!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my full Paris Rome black suit with the matching blouse today for the first time. Love this as a suit. I wish there were more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621325
> View attachment 3621326


The full suit is amazing! So classy! I washed the blouse and it's still fine!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379


Very beautiful jacket, the color is so soft and nice. Love it with the dress.



rhm said:


> I finally got to try on the robot jacket in Paris today but very disappointingly the jacket did not sing for me... I was so excited about it but maybe I just had too much expectation for it. It just didn't wow me like my previous purchases... I am thinking of just waiting for the Cosmopolite and pre-collections.... I'm so sad because I really wanted to get both colors!



What exactly didn't you like? The fabric? The cut? 
I'm still struggling with the blue cardigan. Can't find the right combination still 




The cardigan and the dress are waiting for the nice weather [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Gorgeous skirt PQP and it is so right for this jacket! I'm glad you got it ! It so simple and fabulous at the same time! Great taste!
> 
> The full suit is amazing! So classy! I washed the blouse and it's still fine!
> 
> Very beautiful jacket, the color is so soft and nice. Love it with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly didn't you like? The fabric? The cut?
> I'm still struggling with the blue cardigan. Can't find the right combination still
> View attachment 3621785
> 
> View attachment 3621786
> 
> The cardigan and the dress are waiting for the nice weather [emoji4]



You found the dress! Wonderful!

Ok the cardigan: I have some oversized cardigan jackets like this from other brands. Try slim cut ankle pants and a fitted top underneath the cardigan. Stripes or solids are fine. Pointy toe mid height heels. A long necklace. The cardigan can be overwhelming so you need to show your skinny ankles and wrists and have a fitted top under it. 

If you want to replace the slim ankle pants with a skirt you can do that but it needs to be a very slim tapered skirt. Also, with a skirt I will sometimes belt the top under the cardigan to give my waist more definition. Then let the cardigan hang loose over the tailored layers.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You found the dress! Wonderful!
> 
> Ok the cardigan: I have some oversized cardigan jackets like this from other brands. Try slim cut ankle pants and a fitted top underneath the cardigan. Stripes or solids are fine. Pointyk toe mid height heels. A long necklace. The cardigan can be overwhelming so you need to show your skinny ankles and wrists and have a fitted top under it.
> 
> If you want to replace the slim ankle pants with a skirt you can do that but it needs to be a very slim tapered skirt. Also, with a skirt I will sometimes belt the top under the cardigan to give my waist more definition. Then let the cardigan hang loose over the tailored layers.



Completely agree!! I think it was a bit bottom heavy for me, and the 2 white colors are slightly different from each other. It really doesn't look bad per sec, but "knowing" you and your perfectionist tendency (not in a bad way, I just can tell from your looks that you might be one), and comparing this to your other outfits, you could change a couple of things to this look with pocketpop's suggestion! 

The other option, although I have not tried it myself, is to slightly belt it. But like clinching to you, just to give you a little definition. I, however, still prefer the airing look of the oversized cardi look, and think a skinny pants or jeans with your exposed ankle would do the trick. And flats! Don't forget the flats.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my full Paris Rome black suit with the matching blouse today for the first time. Love this as a suit. I wish there were more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621325
> View attachment 3621326



I love how put together you are.... normally I like mix and match but there is something about putting the whole suit on. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

xiaoxiao said:


> Completely agree!! I think it was a bit bottom heavy for me, and the 2 white colors are slightly different from each other. It really doesn't look bad per sec, but "knowing" you and your perfectionist tendency (not in a bad way, I just can tell from your looks that you might be one), and comparing this to your other outfits, you could change a couple of things to this look with pocketpop's suggestion!
> 
> The other option, although I have not tried it myself, is to slightly belt it. But like clinching to you, just to give you a little definition. I, however, still prefer the airing look of the oversized cardi look, and think a skinny pants or jeans with your exposed ankle would do the trick. And flats! Don't forget the flats.



Or kitten heels. Kitten heels will be a bit more dressy. Flats for casual. High heels will make you look like Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny. Not good.

Yes I sometimes belt a cardigan like this too. You are right. It's a bit trickier. If I do that I often wear an hermes shawl in the belt. Mai tai wears these looks beautifully. But I think the Chanel cardigan might be too elaborate for that. It won't hurt to try


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379


Love this jacket! Makes me think spring is just around the corner!


----------



## EmileH

Not a jacket but my paris rome sweater dress is back from alterations. I bought it because I knew it would work well with my Hermes shawls


----------



## Genie27

Ari, it's such a beautiful cardigan that I hope you find the items that go with it to make it a spectacular outfit.

I think the ecru edging of the cardigan is so strong, that the rest of the outfit almost needs to disappear. I almost want to see black/navy with it - skinny pants/leggings, and a slim black or navy top. Unless you find a blouse in the exact shade of white edging.

If you wear it closed like that, do you have a thin shift dress - then with tights and pumps - that would simplify the bottom part. The stripes at the sleeves are also very busy as there is a lot going on already.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not a jacket but my paris rome sweater dress is back from alterations. I bought it because I knew it would work well with my Hermes shawls
> View attachment 3621930
> View attachment 3621931


The dress is perfect with the blue Chanel. So elegant. And nice touch with CC necklace.
Great buy on a lovely classic dress that goes well with almost everything and lasts a lifetime.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Gorgeous skirt PQP and it is so right for this jacket! I'm glad you got it ! It so simple and fabulous at the same time! Great taste!
> 
> The full suit is amazing! So classy! I washed the blouse and it's still fine!
> 
> Very beautiful jacket, the color is so soft and nice. Love it with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly didn't you like? The fabric? The cut?
> I'm still struggling with the blue cardigan. Can't find the right combination still
> View attachment 3621785
> 
> View attachment 3621786
> 
> The cardigan and the dress are waiting for the nice weather [emoji4]



Maybe you should seek out the matching tunic for the blue cardigan.  I love wearing the two pieces together with thick tights and ankle boots.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not a jacket but my paris rome sweater dress is back from alterations. I bought it because I knew it would work well with my Hermes shawls
> 
> View attachment 3621930
> View attachment 3621931



Good your alterations worked out. I love the Paris Rome as a suit and was planning to wear the silk blouse soon as well. Good to hear Ari's was fine after washing .
Your light blue cropped jacket is so perfect for late winter/ spring and fall, gorgeous for years to come! You're right about your dress, it's more understated than the whole dress- jacket ensemble.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Gorgeous skirt PQP and it is so right for this jacket! I'm glad you got it ! It so simple and fabulous at the same time! Great taste!
> 
> The full suit is amazing! So classy! I washed the blouse and it's still fine!
> 
> Very beautiful jacket, the color is so soft and nice. Love it with the dress.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly didn't you like? The fabric? The cut?
> I'm still struggling with the blue cardigan. Can't find the right combination still
> View attachment 3621785
> 
> View attachment 3621786
> 
> The cardigan and the dress are waiting for the nice weather [emoji4]



As often you inspire my choices, Thank you for that. I bought the pleated dress/ cardigan set. I think It's better in real than on pictures, simple maybe but classic Chanel and useful . It looks very nice with H silver jewelry. I don't plan to ad a scarf. A red bag maybe. It looks best with bare summer legs but even with black stockings it's fine.
The cardigan is a challenge but I'm sure you'll find the right way. I'd wear it open on a bodycon black or white dress maybe. Clean pure lines worn with a simple dress!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I guess I am into matching this week. I wore this Luisa Soagnoli dress with my 2015 blue jacket the other day. I like it better than the dress they sold with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621379


I so  this jacket! Looks awesome on you!


----------



## Moirai

Wore Chanel yesterday evening


----------



## 911snowball

Very elegant! Love it with the necklace


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092



Very elegant and flattering,


----------



## Moirai

911snowball said:


> Very elegant! Love it with the necklace





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very elegant and flattering,


Thank you, snowball and PbP  Chanel makes it easy to look good. I'm still in search of the perfect white blouse to go with this jacket. I have worn it with a silk cream blouse with a slightly angulated collar but I think white may be a better color.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not a jacket but my paris rome sweater dress is back from alterations. I bought it because I knew it would work well with my Hermes shawls
> 
> View attachment 3621930
> View attachment 3621931



Very nice PBP!


----------



## Baglover121

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092



This such a gorgeous jacket,


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092



Beautiful style, especially with the pearl necklace!


----------



## gracekelly

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092


Very elegant!


----------



## Moirai

Baglover121 said:


> This such a gorgeous jacket,





Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful style, especially with the pearl necklace!





gracekelly said:


> Very elegant!


Thank you dear ladies!


----------



## rhm

@Pocketbook Pup & @ari 

For some reason I expected the length of the jacket to be longer? I already have a few Chanel black/ecru jackets that are as short or look similar to this look. 
I am regretting not buying more clothes from the Paris-Rome collection! 

Now that I know for sure that there really isn't a lot for me to buy from this collection, I am focusing on other brands.
Ready to wear wise, I have been cheating on Chanel for Hermes, Celine, Valentino, and Alexander McQueen recently. 

Out-wear wise, I bought 2 classic Celine crombie coats in grey and navy blue and they have been my go to this winter for everyday. 
Work-wear: Mostly from past Chanel collections, newer Hermes, and tailored McQueen pieces 
Evening-wear: Almost always Valentino. 

Hoping for some really good Cosmopolite and pre-collections!


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> @Pocketbook Pup & @ari
> 
> For some reason I expected the length of the jacket to be longer? I already have a few Chanel black/ecru jackets that are as short or look similar to this look.
> I am regretting not buying more clothes from the Paris-Rome collection!
> 
> Now that I know for sure that there really isn't a lot for me to buy from this collection, I am focusing on other brands.
> Ready to wear wise, I have been cheating on Chanel for Hermes, Celine, Valentino, and Alexander McQueen recently.
> 
> Out-wear wise, I bought 2 classic Celine crombie coats in grey and navy blue and they have been my go to this winter for everyday.
> Work-wear: Mostly from past Chanel collections, newer Hermes, and tailored McQueen pieces
> Evening-wear: Almost always Valentino.
> 
> Hoping for some really good Cosmopolite and pre-collections!



Not everything Chanel is perfection but after buying some AMcQ that got unsown and some nice Valentino I loved for only one brief season for being to fashionable I'm back to preferring Chanel. Cosmopolite might be perfect if it's not to expensive. I hope spring 18 picks up some of the gorgeous haute couture styles of this spring.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> @Pocketbook Pup & @ari
> 
> For some reason I expected the length of the jacket to be longer? I already have a few Chanel black/ecru jackets that are as short or look similar to this look.
> I am regretting not buying more clothes from the Paris-Rome collection!
> 
> Now that I know for sure that there really isn't a lot for me to buy from this collection, I am focusing on other brands.
> Ready to wear wise, I have been cheating on Chanel for Hermes, Celine, Valentino, and Alexander McQueen recently.
> 
> Out-wear wise, I bought 2 classic Celine crombie coats in grey and navy blue and they have been my go to this winter for everyday.
> Work-wear: Mostly from past Chanel collections, newer Hermes, and tailored McQueen pieces
> Evening-wear: Almost always Valentino.
> 
> Hoping for some really good Cosmopolite and pre-collections!



I understand completely. I loved the Paris Rome collection. I am thinking of diversifying as well. I am not wed to one brand. I'm looking forward to exploring more in Europe, and always being a critical consumer as we must be these days.


----------



## pigleto972001

Celine crombie coats are wonderful. The egg shaped ones are roomy enough to wear over some of the chanel jackets


----------



## zaraha

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092



Fabulous!!![emoji106]


----------



## cherrytongue

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two looks from the past few weeks.
> 
> My Paris Rome gold tweed suit. I'll be honest. It's not my favorite look on me. I prefer to wear the pieces separately, but I thought I'd give the suit a try.
> 
> View attachment 3590601
> 
> 
> And perhaps my best purchase in the last year: my Anne Fontaine leather skirts goes with most of my jackets.
> 
> View attachment 3590602



Which season is the white jacket from? It looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## nicole0612

Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092



Classic and effortless look with the LBJ and pearls.


----------



## Pourquoipas

I was debating this pre-spring set inspired by dear Ari and finally I'm glad I bought it. It makes me look like a flight attendant but I like this polished look. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




To PbP, yes you could pair this kind of dress with the cruise jacket.


----------



## Moirai

nicole0612 said:


> Classic and effortless look with the LBJ and pearls.


Thanks, Nicole!


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> I was debating this pre-spring set inspired by dear Ari and finally I'm glad I bought it. It makes me look like a flight attendant but I like this polished look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623857
> View attachment 3623858
> 
> To PbP, yes you could pair this kind of dress with the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623859
> View attachment 3623860


This looks fabulous on you! The pleats are lovely. Nice pairing with the cruise jacket too.


----------



## Moirai

zaraha said:


> Fabulous!!![emoji106]


Thank you, zaraha


----------



## Moirai

Thank you everyone for all the likes!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I was debating this pre-spring set inspired by dear Ari and finally I'm glad I bought it. It makes me look like a flight attendant but I like this polished look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623857
> View attachment 3623858
> 
> To PbP, yes you could pair this kind of dress with the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623859
> View attachment 3623860



Thanks for the photos. It looks lovely on you. I prefer it with the cruise jacket but it's nice to have the cardigan. Well done.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> I was debating this pre-spring set inspired by dear Ari and finally I'm glad I bought it. It makes me look like a flight attendant but I like this polished look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623857
> View attachment 3623858
> 
> To PbP, yes you could pair this kind of dress with the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623859
> View attachment 3623860


Lovely!  Love the 2 looks with the 1 dress.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You found the dress! Wonderful!
> 
> Ok the cardigan: I have some oversized cardigan jackets like this from other brands. Try slim cut ankle pants and a fitted top underneath the cardigan. Stripes or solids are fine. Pointy toe mid height heels. A long necklace. The cardigan can be overwhelming so you need to show your skinny ankles and wrists and have a fitted top under it.
> 
> If you want to replace the slim ankle pants with a skirt you can do that but it needs to be a very slim tapered skirt. Also, with a skirt I will sometimes belt the top under the cardigan to give my waist more definition. Then let the cardigan hang loose over the tailored layers.


Thank you dear PP! I'll try your suggestions! I agree the cardigan is quite overwhelming.



xiaoxiao said:


> Completely agree!! I think it was a bit bottom heavy for me, and the 2 white colors are slightly different from each other. It really doesn't look bad per sec, but "knowing" you and your perfectionist tendency (not in a bad way, I just can tell from your looks that you might be one), and comparing this to your other outfits, you could change a couple of things to this look with pocketpop's suggestion!
> 
> The other option, although I have not tried it myself, is to slightly belt it. But like clinching to you, just to give you a little definition. I, however, still prefer the airing look of the oversized cardi look, and think a skinny pants or jeans with your exposed ankle would do the trick. And flats! Don't forget the flats.


I have to try it with a belt! It is a good idea! I know it will look good with leather leggings, and I have a navy pair, but it is a bit cliche in my book. Thank you xiaoxiao! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Or kitten heels. Kitten heels will be a bit more dressy. Flats for casual. High heels will make you look like Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny. Not good.
> 
> Yes I sometimes belt a cardigan like this too. You are right. It's a bit trickier. If I do that I often wear an hermes shawl in the belt. Mai tai wears these looks beautifully. But I think the Chanel cardigan might be too elaborate for that. It won't hurt to try


I had to look Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the cardigan is a bit long and it does need heels. Does Mai Tai still have this thread H it up? I haven't been able to find it?


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not a jacket but my paris rome sweater dress is back from alterations. I bought it because I knew it would work well with my Hermes shawls
> 
> View attachment 3621930
> View attachment 3621931


Gorgeous! They did a great job, I was a bit skeptical about it. 


Genie27 said:


> Ari, it's such a beautiful cardigan that I hope you find the items that go with it to make it a spectacular outfit.
> 
> I think the ecru edging of the cardigan is so strong, that the rest of the outfit almost needs to disappear. I almost want to see black/navy with it - skinny pants/leggings, and a slim black or navy top. Unless you find a blouse in the exact shade of white edging.
> 
> If you wear it closed like that, do you have a thin shift dress - then with tights and pumps - that would simplify the bottom part. The stripes at the sleeves are also very busy as there is a lot going on already.


Thank you Genie ! Both white and navy are so different in different fabrics that is difficult to find the right match.


Karenaellen said:


> Maybe you should seek out the matching tunic for the blue cardigan.  I love wearing the two pieces together with thick tights and ankle boots.


I saw the tunic in the boutique, but it's too short for me and my lifestyle, but I agree it would look perfect with it!


Pourquoipas said:


> As often you inspire my choices, Thank you for that. I bought the pleated dress/ cardigan set. I think It's better in real than on pictures, simple maybe but classic Chanel and useful . It looks very nice with H silver jewelry. I don't plan to ad a scarf. A red bag maybe. It looks best with bare summer legs but even with black stockings it's fine.
> The cardigan is a challenge but I'm sure you'll find the right way. I'd wear it open on a bodycon black or white dress maybe. Clean pure lines worn with a simple dress!


Congrats dearest PQP! Red bag would be ideal!


Moirai said:


> Wore Chanel yesterday evening
> View attachment 3623092


Elegant look Morai! Clean and classy!


rhm said:


> @Pocketbook Pup & @ari
> 
> For some reason I expected the length of the jacket to be longer? I already have a few Chanel black/ecru jackets that are as short or look similar to this look.
> I am regretting not buying more clothes from the Paris-Rome collection!
> 
> Now that I know for sure that there really isn't a lot for me to buy from this collection, I am focusing on other brands.
> Ready to wear wise, I have been cheating on Chanel for Hermes, Celine, Valentino, and Alexander McQueen recently.
> 
> Out-wear wise, I bought 2 classic Celine crombie coats in grey and navy blue and they have been my go to this winter for everyday.
> Work-wear: Mostly from past Chanel collections, newer Hermes, and tailored McQueen pieces
> Evening-wear: Almost always Valentino.
> 
> Hoping for some really good Cosmopolite and pre-collections!


Thank you Rhm for answering! I hope the cosmopolite will be great. 


Pourquoipas said:


> I was debating this pre-spring set inspired by dear Ari and finally I'm glad I bought it. It makes me look like a flight attendant but I like this polished look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623857
> View attachment 3623858
> 
> To PbP, yes you could pair this kind of dress with the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623859
> View attachment 3623860


Very elegant look PQP! Love it both with the cardigan and the jacket! I believe it will be great look for the summer! 
Another attempt for the cardigan [emoji23][emoji23] I agree that one needs to show some leg to overcome the heaviness of the cardigan. Here with navy Chanel dress, inspired by PQP!


The cardigan photographs bad, but when you move is much better


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you dear PP! I'll try your suggestions! I agree the cardigan is quite overwhelming.
> 
> 
> I have to try it with a belt! It is a good idea! I know it will look good with leather leggings, and I have a navy pair, but it is a bit cliche in my book. Thank you xiaoxiao!
> 
> I had to look Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the cardigan is a bit long and it does need heels. Does Mai Tai still have this thread H it up? I haven't been able to find it?
> 
> Gorgeous! They did a great job, I was a bit skeptical about it.
> 
> Thank you Genie ! Both white and navy are so different in different fabrics that is difficult to find the right match.
> 
> I saw the tunic in the boutique, but it's too short for me and my lifestyle, but I agree it would look perfect with it!
> 
> Congrats dearest PQP! Red bag would be ideal!
> 
> Elegant look Morai! Clean and classy!
> 
> Thank you Rhm for answering! I hope the cosmopolite will be great.
> 
> Very elegant look PQP! Love it both with the cardigan and the jacket! I believe it will be great look for the summer!
> Another attempt for the cardigan [emoji23][emoji23] I agree that one needs to show some leg to overcome the heaviness of the cardigan. Here with navy Chanel dress, inspired by PQP!
> View attachment 3624808
> 
> The cardigan photographs bad, but when you move is much better
> View attachment 3624809


Thank you, ari. 
You look fabulous! Love your accessories too.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you dear PP! I'll try your suggestions! I agree the cardigan is quite overwhelming.
> 
> 
> I have to try it with a belt! It is a good idea! I know it will look good with leather leggings, and I have a navy pair, but it is a bit cliche in my book. Thank you xiaoxiao!
> 
> I had to look Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the cardigan is a bit long and it does need heels. Does Mai Tai still have this thread H it up? I haven't been able to find it?
> 
> Gorgeous! They did a great job, I was a bit skeptical about it.
> 
> Thank you Genie ! Both white and navy are so different in different fabrics that is difficult to find the right match.
> 
> I saw the tunic in the boutique, but it's too short for me and my lifestyle, but I agree it would look perfect with it!
> 
> Congrats dearest PQP! Red bag would be ideal!
> 
> Elegant look Morai! Clean and classy!
> 
> Thank you Rhm for answering! I hope the cosmopolite will be great.
> 
> Very elegant look PQP! Love it both with the cardigan and the jacket! I believe it will be great look for the summer!
> Another attempt for the cardigan [emoji23][emoji23] I agree that one needs to show some leg to overcome the heaviness of the cardigan. Here with navy Chanel dress, inspired by PQP!
> View attachment 3624808
> 
> The cardigan photographs bad, but when you move is much better
> View attachment 3624809



Fabulous!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you dear PP! I'll try your suggestions! I agree the cardigan is quite overwhelming.
> 
> 
> I have to try it with a belt! It is a good idea! I know it will look good with leather leggings, and I have a navy pair, but it is a bit cliche in my book. Thank you xiaoxiao!
> 
> I had to look Marisa Tomei in My Cousin Vinny[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] the cardigan is a bit long and it does need heels. Does Mai Tai still have this thread H it up? I haven't been able to find it?
> 
> Gorgeous! They did a great job, I was a bit skeptical about it.
> 
> Thank you Genie ! Both white and navy are so different in different fabrics that is difficult to find the right match.
> 
> I saw the tunic in the boutique, but it's too short for me and my lifestyle, but I agree it would look perfect with it!
> 
> Congrats dearest PQP! Red bag would be ideal!
> 
> Elegant look Morai! Clean and classy!
> 
> Thank you Rhm for answering! I hope the cosmopolite will be great.
> 
> Very elegant look PQP! Love it both with the cardigan and the jacket! I believe it will be great look for the summer!
> Another attempt for the cardigan [emoji23][emoji23] I agree that one needs to show some leg to overcome the heaviness of the cardigan. Here with navy Chanel dress, inspired by PQP!
> View attachment 3624808
> 
> The cardigan photographs bad, but when you move is much better
> View attachment 3624809



I definitely love the dark sweater dress under the cardigan, you got it to the point!!!
[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the photos. It looks lovely on you. I prefer it with the cruise jacket but it's nice to have the cardigan. Well done.


PbP, I had to abandon the black version of your pre-owned jacket. I did a bit research and apparently the general consensus is the style runs small to size. And I feel more comfortable with size 36, I think it's too much of a risk to buy a 34 without the option of return. I am disappointed obviously but such is life!


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> PbP, I had to abandon the black version of your pre-owned jacket. I did a bit research and apparently the general consensus is the style runs small to size. And I feel more comfortable with size 36, I think it's too much of a risk to buy a 34 without the option of return. I am disappointed obviously but such is life!



Sorry to hear that. But better safe than sorry


----------



## smileygirl

Moirai said:


> Thank you, ari.
> You look fabulous! Love your accessories too.


Ari - I have the same cardigan and been struggling with it as well, sadly.  Your photos inspired me to give it another shot today.  I found that a black and white necklace actually works quite well?


----------



## baghag21

This is for those with the similar lovely cardigan.  Saw this photo by chance on IG while looking at Linda Farrow sunglasses.  Credit to the IG'er.

Hope the photo helps [emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

#groundcontrol 




I love the astronaut print. So whimsical. And the jackets on the left and right. Here we go again. The fall winter show is today !
[emoji275][emoji287]


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## EmileH

The white jacket with black plaid is lovely. The prints do nothing for me. They brought back the trash bag looking material [emoji849]


----------



## EmileH

The white and black plaid jacket is stunning.

Cute but I wonder if they can move the pocket. Don't like the skirt. 




Love these dresses. The blue is really grabbing my attention







Nice coat?




Very pretty and a shape that works well for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The white and black plaid jacket is stunning.
> 
> Cute but I wonder if they can move the pocket. Don't like the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3625843
> 
> 
> Love these dresses. The blue is really grabbing my attention
> 
> View attachment 3625844
> View attachment 3625845
> View attachment 3625846
> View attachment 3625847
> 
> 
> Nice coat?
> 
> View attachment 3625848
> 
> 
> Very pretty and a shape that works well for me.
> 
> View attachment 3625849



These all look very wearable, not bad Major Tom! I like the light grey stockings with the beige suit as well. It all looks a bit similar to pre spring 17?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> These all look very wearable, not bad Major Tom! I like the light grey stockings with the beige suit as well. It all looks a bit similar to pre spring 17?



It does look similar. Leftover ideas that he couldn't use? I'm not even going to comment on the foot and leg wear.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The white and black plaid jacket is stunning.
> 
> Cute but I wonder if they can move the pocket. Don't like the skirt.
> 
> View attachment 3625843
> 
> 
> Love these dresses. The blue is really grabbing my attention
> 
> View attachment 3625844
> View attachment 3625845
> View attachment 3625846
> View attachment 3625847
> 
> 
> Nice coat?
> 
> View attachment 3625848
> 
> 
> Very pretty and a shape that works well for me.
> 
> View attachment 3625849



That suit is stunning! 
 Haven't seen everything yet, but really hate those astronauts prints


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> That suit is stunning!
> Haven't seen everything yet, but really hate those astronauts prints



I'm kind of tired to looking at these shows and then seeing that most of the stuff that arrives in stores is completely different. If I find one dress and one jacket that I like I'll be surprised. These things are really hit or miss aren't they?


----------



## pigleto972001

The white jacket w the plaid is very cute. It's making me rethink the robot white jacket 

I liked this black one for some reason. I'm not sure why. It's making me rethink the black robot jacket lol. 

I actually like the astronauts  but I liked the cars from Cuba too  

A lot of the dresses were quite pretty 






The quilt or blanket was nuts but I love the jacket underneath.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> The white jacket w the plaid is very cute. It's making me rethink the robot white jacket
> 
> I liked this black one for some reason. I'm not sure why. It's making me rethink the black robot jacket lol.
> 
> I actually like the astronauts  but I liked the cars from Cuba too
> 
> A lot of the dresses were quite pretty
> 
> View attachment 3625894
> View attachment 3625895
> View attachment 3625896
> 
> 
> The quilt or blanket was nuts but I love the jacket underneath.



Lovely last suit, I have a déjà- vu about the dress


----------



## gracekelly

I think the quilt/blanket look was very appropos.  According to my DH, if we all keep spending like drunken sailors, eventually a blanket is all we will be able to afford.

OK, so my reaction is HO HUM.  Not excited and after all these years, I have seen too many variations of all of it.  Maybe the blanket look is the newest thing?


----------



## pigleto972001

They had blankets at Celine too.  I think your hubby is right, GK.


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> I think the quilt/blanket look was very appropos.  According to my DH, if we all keep spending like drunken sailors, eventually a blanket is all we will be able to afford.
> 
> OK, so my reaction is HO HUM.  Not excited and after all these years, I have seen too many variations of all of it.  Maybe the blanket look is the newest thing?



Lol my hubby would say the same [emoji51] [emoji56]


----------



## pigleto972001

I watched the clip.  A ton of those jackets are very glittery including the white one and the sweater. Gonna be expensive !!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

There is something about this collection that reminds me very much of the Paris-Salzburg collection.  It could be the heavy fabric, which means it will be a no-go for me as I can't really wear it in my climate.  Someone needs to remind KL that most of us have central heating and we don't live in the Alps.


----------



## EmileH

I really have given up on figuring out anything from the shows. Once I see everything in person my views change completely. Things that I liked no longer appeal to me and things that were not on my radar turn out to be great finds. So I'm going to withhold judgement. But I thought the black and white plaid jacket looked interesting. It looks like a better cut for me than the robot jacket and I'm more drawn to the fabric. Some of the dresses were pretty too. 

Speaking of surprises I made my spring purchases today. I finally found something to fall in love with. My budget for Chanel is limited this season so I had to be very choosy. My package should arrive Thursday. I took limited photos. Here is one piece. It's a drop waist dress like the one that Ari and PQP bought but in a tweed rather than a stretch fabric. I tried it with my black cruise jacket and a missoni long solid black cardigan. Both worked well.


----------



## EmileH

Sorry the last photo is a bit fuzzy. Here's one more


----------



## doloresmia

Manrepeller


----------



## doloresmia

Upcloseandstylish


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the last photo is a bit fuzzy. Here's one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626502



Lovely dress! It fits you like a glove!


----------



## rhm

I was at the show this season and I have to say this collection didn't really speak to me...

I'm not sure what's been going on in KL's head with all the funky shaped shoulders! For me, a jacket must have the PERFECT fit but recently he's been creating a lot of broad and 80s style shoulders that I just can't let myself buy. Let alone looking horrendous on me. 

That being said though I see a lot of watered down designs in the boutiques so we shall see. Overall I liked the fabrics, color palette, and general mood.
Was NOT crazy about those astronaut prints... My gf and I just gave a "look" when those prints started to roll out.

The set looks amazing in the press pictures but in real life looked cheap.... Would have much rather gone to the last Cosmopolite show but missed it due to work.


----------



## MightyBigRed

Advice needed please! 

After exercising like a beast I have dropped two dress sizes, yay. Sadly though my precious Chanel jacket is now swamping me. 

How do you go about getting Chanel clothes altered? Who do you trust? 

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zaraha

MightyBigRed said:


> Advice needed please!
> 
> After exercising like a beast I have dropped two dress sizes, yay. Sadly though my precious Chanel jacket is now swamping me.
> 
> How do you go about getting Chanel clothes altered? Who do you trust?
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!



Take it to chanel Botique I only trust them [emoji106]
Congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## ari

I like these 
	

		
			
		

		
	













The last one the best


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really have given up on figuring out anything from the shows. Once I see everything in person my views change completely. Things that I liked no longer appeal to me and things that were not on my radar turn out to be great finds. So I'm going to withhold judgement. But I thought the black and white plaid jacket looked interesting. It looks like a better cut for me than the robot jacket and I'm more drawn to the fabric. Some of the dresses were pretty too.
> 
> Speaking of surprises I made my spring purchases today. I finally found something to fall in love with. My budget for Chanel is limited this season so I had to be very choosy. My package should arrive Thursday. I took limited photos. Here is one piece. It's a drop waist dress like the one that Ari and PQP bought but in a tweed rather than a stretch fabric. I tried it with my black cruise jacket and a missoni long solid black cardigan. Both worked well.
> 
> View attachment 3626495
> View attachment 3626497
> View attachment 3626501


Great dress PP! congrats! it looks lovely on you!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really have given up on figuring out anything from the shows. Once I see everything in person my views change completely. Things that I liked no longer appeal to me and things that were not on my radar turn out to be great finds. So I'm going to withhold judgement. But I thought the black and white plaid jacket looked interesting. It looks like a better cut for me than the robot jacket and I'm more drawn to the fabric. Some of the dresses were pretty too.
> 
> Speaking of surprises I made my spring purchases today. I finally found something to fall in love with. My budget for Chanel is limited this season so I had to be very choosy. My package should arrive Thursday. I took limited photos. Here is one piece. It's a drop waist dress like the one that Ari and PQP bought but in a tweed rather than a stretch fabric. I tried it with my black cruise jacket and a missoni long solid black cardigan. Both worked well.
> 
> View attachment 3626495
> View attachment 3626497
> View attachment 3626501



This looks stunning ! Like it was specifically tailored for you,


----------



## ari

My 2015 pre fall navy jacket with the Salzburg dress.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, your outfit today is accessorized so perfectly! Love how it all looks together. Just beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My 2015 pre fall navy jacket with the Salzburg dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626763



Another fabulous outfit Ari. Love the scarf. It really brings everything together.

I like the pieces that you chose. Very you. I think the cream colored dress is incredibly elegant. I'm hesitant on cream colored coats. I experimented with a not too expensive cream coat last year. I can't keep it clean. It seems like even hanging in the closet it somehow gets dirty. [emoji45]


This is my other purchase. This jacket is the same tweed as the dress. I just fell in love with the jacket. It's so much better in real life than the photos. And it's very fitted. Both pieces look really special together but they are also very functional on their own with pieces that I already own. And they work with many of my bags. [emoji6]

These forums are helpful to know about what's coming. I never would have known about the black paris Rome jacket without the generosity of one particular tpf member. But I find that I have to go to the store with an open mind and see what I love. The pieces that have worked best for me are the ones that were love at first sight. The ones I had to think about were ultimately not right for me. You know it when you see it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another fabulous outfit Ari. Love the scarf. It really brings everything together.
> 
> I like the pieces that you chose. Very you. I think the cream colored dress is incredibly elegant. I'm hesitant on cream colored coats. I experimented with a not too expensive cream coat last year. I can't keep it clean. It seems like even hanging in the closet it somehow gets dirty. [emoji45]
> 
> 
> This is my other purchase. This jacket is the same tweed as the dress. I just fell in love with the jacket. It's so much better in real life than the photos. And it's very fitted. Both pieces look really special together but they are also very functional on their own with pieces that I already own. And they work with many of my bags. [emoji6]
> 
> These forums are helpful to know about what's coming. I never would have known about the black paris Rome jacket without the generosity of one particular tpf member. But I find that I have to go to the store with an open mind and see what I love. The pieces that have worked best for me are the ones that were love at first sight. The ones I had to think about were ultimately not right for me. You know it when you see it.
> 
> View attachment 3626861



Major congrats on your choices. The dress is such a classic and it's fitting you perfectly. The jacket looks beautiful and very different from other jackets from past collections. I like the greys and blues. I'd loved to try this on but it wasn't in boutique here. Is it a bit heavier than the airline tweeds?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My 2015 pre fall navy jacket with the Salzburg dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626763



Another splendid look. I love the spots of color from the scarf and the purposefully chosen gold B with the whole outfit. Looks like effortless elegance. I'm impressed !


----------



## Pourquoipas

MightyBigRed said:


> Advice needed please!
> 
> After exercising like a beast I have dropped two dress sizes, yay. Sadly though my precious Chanel jacket is now swamping me.
> 
> How do you go about getting Chanel clothes altered? Who do you trust?
> 
> Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated!



I have Chanel boutique altered whatever I bought there but for purchases in foreign boutiques or from resale I found a seamstress that does it equally well. I tested the job done on cheaper and older items and the owner only lets one very meticulous seamstress handle the job. The shop owner admires the good pieces and knows exactly what has to be done when pinning. When she's off I prefer to wait.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Major congrats on your choices. The dress is such a classic and it's fitting you perfectly. The jacket looks beautiful and very different from other jackets from past collections. I like the greys and blues. I'd loved to try this on but it wasn't in boutique here. Is it a bit heavier than the airline tweeds?



Thank you. I would say that it's pretty similar to the navy airport jacket. I don't know how heavy your tweed airport jacket is. I never saw that one here. But this one is a cotton based tweed. So I wouldn't say it's super heavy. It's similar in weight to my light blue one which I can wear year round by just layering different pieces. (Except July and August of course) It's bracelet sleeves. The pearls and elaborate trim add weight to it. Not thickness/ warmness bit a bit of weight.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I have Chanel boutique altered whatever I bought there but for purchases in foreign boutiques or from resale I found a seamstress that does it equally well. I tested the job done on cheaper and older items and the owner only lets one very meticulous seamstress handle the job. The shop owner admires the good pieces and knows exactly what has to be done when pinning. When she's off I prefer to wait.



I felt funny about it but I asked my local store to alter the dress that I had shipped from Paris on sale. I offered to pay for the alterations and the dress is no longer available in the US. My SA nicely took care of it for me, but she didn't have to of course. I don't think I'd push my luck any more than that. If I bought something preowned off the Internet I would take it to a private tailor. That's part of what keeps me from buying preowned. I took one chance and fortunately it didn't need alterations.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really have given up on figuring out anything from the shows. Once I see everything in person my views change completely. Things that I liked no longer appeal to me and things that were not on my radar turn out to be great finds. So I'm going to withhold judgement. But I thought the black and white plaid jacket looked interesting. It looks like a better cut for me than the robot jacket and I'm more drawn to the fabric. Some of the dresses were pretty too.
> 
> Speaking of surprises I made my spring purchases today. I finally found something to fall in love with. My budget for Chanel is limited this season so I had to be very choosy. My package should arrive Thursday. I took limited photos. Here is one piece. It's a drop waist dress like the one that Ari and PQP bought but in a tweed rather than a stretch fabric. I tried it with my black cruise jacket and a missoni long solid black cardigan. Both worked well.
> 
> View attachment 3626495
> View attachment 3626497
> View attachment 3626501



OMG
I bought the same one!!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry the last photo is a bit fuzzy. Here's one more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626502


I love the drop waist and pleated skirt on this and the Ari/PqP dress. 

@ari, that scarf pulls your whole outfit together beautifully. 

I'm so looking forward to seeing more new looks from the spring collection.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Ari, your outfit today is accessorized so perfectly! Love how it all looks together. Just beautiful.


Thank you 911snowball! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another fabulous outfit Ari. Love the scarf. It really brings everything together.
> 
> I like the pieces that you chose. Very you. I think the cream colored dress is incredibly elegant. I'm hesitant on cream colored coats. I experimented with a not too expensive cream coat last year. I can't keep it clean. It seems like even hanging in the closet it somehow gets dirty. [emoji45]
> 
> 
> This is my other purchase. This jacket is the same tweed as the dress. I just fell in love with the jacket. It's so much better in real life than the photos. And it's very fitted. Both pieces look really special together but they are also very functional on their own with pieces that I already own. And they work with many of my bags. [emoji6]
> 
> These forums are helpful to know about what's coming. I never would have known about the black paris Rome jacket without the generosity of one particular tpf member. But I find that I have to go to the store with an open mind and see what I love. The pieces that have worked best for me are the ones that were love at first sight. The ones I had to think about were ultimately not right for me. You know it when you see it.
> 
> View attachment 3626861


Great jacket and dress PP. I was contemplating buying this jacket, but my SM wasn't very enthusiastic [emoji15] she even told me that the pearls were glued[emoji51] anyway I didn't buy it, but is gorgeous! How are the shoulders? Can't wait for your modeling pictures! Congrats and thank you for the compliment!


Pourquoipas said:


> Another splendid look. I love the spots of color from the scarf and the purposefully chosen gold B with the whole outfit. Looks like effortless elegance. I'm impressed !


Thank you [emoji4] PQP


Genie27 said:


> I love the drop waist and pleated skirt on this and the Ari/PqP dress.
> 
> @ari, that scarf pulls your whole outfit together beautifully.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to seeing more new looks from the spring collection.



Thank you Genie [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you 911snowball!
> 
> Great jacket and dress PP. I was contemplating buying this jacket, but my SM wasn't very enthusiastic [emoji15] she even told me that the pearls were glued[emoji51] anyway I didn't buy it, but is gorgeous! How are the shoulders? Can't wait for your modeling pictures! Congrats and thank you for the compliment!
> 
> Thank you [emoji4] PQP
> 
> 
> Thank you Genie [emoji4]



Ari, that's not true. The pearls are sewn into the trim. I looked very carefully. The shoulders are broad and strong to counterbalance the pockets. It fit me well. I need strong shoulders. I wonder if the shoulders would be too strong for you? I know you had the Salzburg jacket taken in at the shoulders. I would say that the shoulders are like that or a bit stronger. And rounded like that as opposed to the squared shoulders of the airport jackets.  I tried your back and white set. I looked terrible in the cardigan. I generally don't look good in the long cardigans. I need some structure at the shoulders. The price point for this dress was also very favorable. It was $3300 for the fantasy tweed silk lined version as opposed to $2400 for the knit version.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, that's not true. The pearls are sewn into the trim. I looked very carefully. The shoulders are broad and strong to counterbalance the pockets. It fit me well. I need strong shoulders. I wonder if the shoulders would be too strong for you? I know you had the Salzburg jacket taken in at the shoulders. I would say that the shoulders are like that or a bit stronger. And rounded like that as opposed to the squared shoulders of the airport jackets.  I tried your back and white set. I looked terrible in the cardigan. I generally don't look good in the long cardigans. I need some structure at the shoulders. The price point for this dress was also very favorable. It was $3300 for the fantasy tweed silk lined version as opposed to $2400 for the knit version.



I know! I saw the pearls in another boutique on  the sleeveless jacket. Maybe she thought that I wouldn't like the shoulders. She was not encouraging at all! Strange! It is very beautiful jacket! Love the turquoise in it! Can you wear at work? 
About the long cardigan- I agree it is a bit tricky to pull of, I like it with the dress only. And it is useful over bare shoulders during meetings. 
The price of your dress is really reasonable. What is the fabric of the pleated part?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I know! I saw the pearls in another boutique on  the sleeveless jacket. Maybe she thought that I wouldn't like the shoulders. She was not encouraging at all! Strange! It is very beautiful jacket! Can you wear at work!
> About the long cardigan- I agree it is a bit tricky to pull of, I like it with the dress only. And it is useful over bare shoulders during meetings.
> The price of your dress is really reasonable. What is the fabric of the pleated part?



You have strong muscular shoulders. I wish I had them. I think the cardigans are great on you. I really don't think you will like the shoulders of my  jacket. They are needed to balance the pockets. I will have mine tomorrow and will take photos. 
The jacket seems almost equestrian. (I think I need jumping boots now [emoji33]). It has a real hour glass shape. I think you would like that aspect. But I don't think you can change the shoulders. I plan to wear it with ankle pants, pencil skirts, pleated skirts, sheath dresses, jeans. 

I can wear the two pieces together and it's very special. Like our brasserie outfit. I don't think I'd wear it to work that way. But each piece on its own is very functional. I think the jacket with just ankle pants or a pencil skirt will be fine for work. Similarly the dress with the cruise jacket or a long black cardigan would be fine.

The bottom fabric is a black somewhat textured woven fabric. I think it's cotton blend. Here's a close up. It just works with the cruise jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

The black robot jacket just arrived in my size. There's a wait list. I'll try it tomorrow. I'm a 
Little torn however because I do like one of the fall jackets coming up. It's a completely different style. The robot jacket is more elegant but I feel like the one for fall is more casual which is more my vibe. The problem is we don't know how much it's gonna cost just yet. Argh. First world problems . Any advice?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> The black robot jacket just arrived in my size. There's a wait list. I'll try it tomorrow. I'm a
> Little torn however because I do like one of the fall jackets coming up. It's a completely different style. The robot jacket is more elegant but I feel like the one for fall is more casual which is more my vibe. The problem is we don't know how much it's gonna cost just yet. Argh. First world problems . Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627112
> View attachment 3627113



The prices don't make very much sense to me. Things that I think will be expensive are not bad and  then sometimes I'm shocked by how high a price is. The fall jacket looks elaborate and expensive to me. But what do I know? 

It's really hard. I had in mind another suit that might work for me from the spring line but it hasn't arrived yet. So I had to decide if this was the jacket for me without trying everything. 

Go and try it. You will know the answer.  I would say regardless of what may or may not be coming if it completely makes your heart sing buy it. If you don't love it completely don't. 

As I said to gracekelly recently, she knew she loved her Paris Rome coat from the moment she saw it. I felt the same way about my jacket. My favorite pieces have all been love at first sight without having the talk myself into them.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, that's not true. The pearls are sewn into the trim. I looked very carefully. The shoulders are broad and strong to counterbalance the pockets. It fit me well. I need strong shoulders. I wonder if the shoulders would be too strong for you? I know you had the Salzburg jacket taken in at the shoulders. I would say that the shoulders are like that or a bit stronger. And rounded like that as opposed to the squared shoulders of the airport jackets.  I tried your back and white set. I looked terrible in the cardigan. I generally don't look good in the long cardigans. I need some structure at the shoulders. The price point for this dress was also very favorable. It was $3300 for the fantasy tweed silk lined version as opposed to $2400 for the knit version.



Popping in here
The tweed dress with the black pleated skirt?
It was 3650 where I bought it
I also tried on the blue knit unlined version which was 2400
I have pictures I can share later


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Popping in here
> There dress with the pleated skirt?
> It was 3650 where I bought it
> I also tried on the blue knit unlined version which was 2400
> I have pictures I can share later



.


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> The black robot jacket just arrived in my size. There's a wait list. I'll try it tomorrow. I'm a
> Little torn however because I do like one of the fall jackets coming up. It's a completely different style. The robot jacket is more elegant but I feel like the one for fall is more casual which is more my vibe. The problem is we don't know how much it's gonna cost just yet. Argh. First world problems . Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627112
> View attachment 3627113



Definitely try it and see how it fits on you, sometime plaid is a bit tricky to wear depends on the body type.  The robot jacket is very classic and timeless it's completely different than the fall jacket.  The fall jacket looks more like an elegant bomber.  If you already have a few classic style jackets then wait for the fall jacket, something different.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The black robot jacket just arrived in my size. There's a wait list. I'll try it tomorrow. I'm a
> Little torn however because I do like one of the fall jackets coming up. It's a completely different style. The robot jacket is more elegant but I feel like the one for fall is more casual which is more my vibe. The problem is we don't know how much it's gonna cost just yet. Argh. First world problems . Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627112
> View attachment 3627113


I like the Fall jacket, but the shoulders are very rounded and that can be problematic for some.  I know that a squared shoulder works better for me with a tapered waist.  This jacket will be a looser fit.  I don't think the styling of the two jackets can really be compared.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The prices don't make very much sense to me. Things that I think will be expensive are not bad and  then sometimes I'm shocked by how high a price is. The fall jacket looks elaborate and expensive to me. But what do I know?
> 
> It's really hard. I had in mind another suit that might work for me from the spring line but it hasn't arrived yet. So I had to decide if this was the jacket for me without trying everything.
> 
> Go and try it. You will know the answer.  I would say regardless of what may or may not be coming if it completely makes your heart sing buy it. If you don't love it completely don't.
> 
> As I said to gracekelly recently, she knew she loved her Paris Rome coat from the moment she saw it. I felt the same way about my jacket. My favorite pieces have all been love at first sight without having the talk myself into them.


Congrats on these new pieces!  I really like that they can be combined so well with other things in your closet, especially the black cruise jacket!  The tweed jacket will be great for a casual elegant dress-up on the week-end.  These pieces are perfect for a travel wardrobe.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I like the Fall jacket, but the shoulders are very rounded and that can be problematic for some.  I know that a squared shoulder works better for me with a tapered waist.  This jacket will be a looser fit.  I don't think the styling of the two jackets can really be compared.



Yes they are two different looks entirely. One is more classic and the other is more fun. I just don't think I can get them both. I like the advice to try the robot and see how I feel with it on. It's also very lightweight. The shoulders on the 38 were snug so we shall see how the 40 treats me 

Btw some great looks lately. I do like the pearls on the jacket and I am so glad they are not glued.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes they are two different looks entirely. One is more classic and the other is more fun. I just don't think I can get them both. I like the advice to try the robot and see how I feel with it on. It's also very lightweight. The shoulders on the 38 were snug so we shall see how the 40 treats me
> 
> Btw some great looks lately. I do like the pearls on the jacket and I am so glad they are not glued.


I looked a the navy cardie that was part of the 2016 airline collection and walked away because the pearls were glued on.  I am currently of the belief that if the shoulders fit, the rest of it can be dealt with, within reason of course.  I would rather go up or down a size for the shoulders to fit and then taper or let out as the case may be.


----------



## TankerToad

This ? Right?
And the jacket may be a future purchase 
Not sure about the style
Going to try it again next week!


----------



## TankerToad

Ok so I know this is the Jacket thread 
But I trust and know several of those who post here
What do you think of this bag?
Need to either to be talked off the ledge or talked into jumping[emoji51]
How would you wear it?


----------



## Love Of My Life

All white ( dress, pants or jacket) or with jeans
I'd let the bag be the "star"
It has a look for sure!!


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3627425
> View attachment 3627426
> 
> This ? Right?
> And the jacket may be a future purchase
> Not sure about the style
> Going to try it again next week!



Same cut different fabric. Different jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Same cut different fabric. Different jacket.



Ah
Understand 
This is pre spring 2017 too
Thought we bought the same shift !!


----------



## Genie27

The blue knit version of the drop waist/pleated skirt is very nice for casual wear. The skirt has horizontal stripes and the underskirt has wider (or narrower) stripes. It's a nice detail. 

Did any of you try the cashmere sleeveless dress in ecru / black or blue/white ? I was drooling but thought it would be very warm.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> The blue knit version of the drop waist/pleated skirt is very nice for casual wear. The skirt has horizontal stripes and the underskirt has wider (or narrower) stripes. It's a nice detail.
> 
> Did any of you try the cashmere sleeveless dress in ecru / black or blue/white ? I was drooling but thought it would be very warm.



I haven't seen either of these


----------



## MSO13

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I know this is the Jacket thread
> But I trust and know several of those who post here
> What do you think of this bag?
> Need to either to be talked off the ledge or talked into jumping[emoji51]
> How would you wear it?
> View attachment 3627462
> View attachment 3627464



TT, you have a few bags I covet-that Celine Pillow-I love! Your Craie Marshmallow-made me add it to my long term wishlist. 

I'm not feeling this one, I do tend to like the quirkier even weird Chanel bags-the only one I own is a Girl bag so that says something about me I guess. To me it looks like Animal from the Muppets, I think it's the more classic shape that's throwing it off. Maybe if it were a more unconventional shape that incorporated the tweed more. Just my two cents


----------



## Genie27

So, it seems my store gets stuff early and it goes *fast*. They're having a launch of new stuff next Thursday but I didn't catch what they were showing. Pre fall maybe?  

The cashmere dresses were sleeveless with horizontal printed detail. A ribbed waist and patch pockets. Very cute. 

The dress Ari and PbP got is *gorgeous* easy to wear fabric that will fall very well.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I know this is the Jacket thread
> But I trust and know several of those who post here
> What do you think of this bag?
> Need to either to be talked off the ledge or talked into jumping[emoji51]
> How would you wear it?
> View attachment 3627462
> View attachment 3627464


Pass.  Hard to resell as well.


----------



## Genie27

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3627425
> View attachment 3627426
> 
> This ? Right?
> And the jacket may be a future purchase
> Not sure about the style
> Going to try it again next week!



TT, there is also a short jacket in the same fabric of this dress + long jacket. It's a bit boxy although the fabric is pretty. I posted mod shots a few pages back.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Another fabulous outfit Ari. Love the scarf. It really brings everything together.
> 
> I like the pieces that you chose. Very you. I think the cream colored dress is incredibly elegant. I'm hesitant on cream colored coats. I experimented with a not too expensive cream coat last year. I can't keep it clean. It seems like even hanging in the closet it somehow gets dirty. [emoji45]
> 
> 
> This is my other purchase. This jacket is the same tweed as the dress. I just fell in love with the jacket. It's so much better in real life than the photos. And it's very fitted. Both pieces look really special together but they are also very functional on their own with pieces that I already own. And they work with many of my bags. [emoji6]
> 
> These forums are helpful to know about what's coming. I never would have known about the black paris Rome jacket without the generosity of one particular tpf member. But I find that I have to go to the store with an open mind and see what I love. The pieces that have worked best for me are the ones that were love at first sight. The ones I had to think about were ultimately not right for me. You know it when you see it.
> 
> View attachment 3626861


This jacket is gorgeous. Favorite jacket of all the ones I've seen thus far for current season.


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> TT, there is also a short jacket in the same fabric of this dress + long jacket. It's a bit boxy although the fabric is pretty. I posted mod shots a few pages back.



Ah thank you 
I only saw the long jacket and it has like car wash pleats- separate strips of fabric - which I wasn't sure about.
A shorter boxy jacket may be better.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Pass.  Hard to resell as well.



This is a collectible piece, so would keep but biggest concern would be how I would wear it - it's quirky and fun but maybe just too weird [emoji57]


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> This is a collectible piece, so would keep but biggest concern would be how I would wear it - it's quirky and fun but maybe just too weird [emoji57]


One thing that would bother me is how to keep it clean. I know that you like out of the box things, so maybe it does have your name on it


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> There is something about this collection that reminds me very much of the Paris-Salzburg collection.  It could be the heavy fabric, which means it will be a no-go for me as I can't really wear it in my climate.  Someone needs to remind KL that most of us have central heating and we don't live in the Alps.



lol I was thinking the same thing! 
None of the pieces really speak to me, making me think thank goodness, maybe I can save some money this season! I have a lot of things from cruise and s/s I am eyeing, waiting for the summer sales. These collections tend to be much more SoCal friendly [emoji1360]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have strong muscular shoulders. I wish I had them. I think the cardigans are great on you. I really don't think you will like the shoulders of my  jacket. They are needed to balance the pockets. I will have mine tomorrow and will take photos.
> The jacket seems almost equestrian. (I think I need jumping boots now [emoji33]). It has a real hour glass shape. I think you would like that aspect. But I don't think you can change the shoulders. I plan to wear it with ankle pants, pencil skirts, pleated skirts, sheath dresses, jeans.
> 
> I can wear the two pieces together and it's very special. Like our brasserie outfit. I don't think I'd wear it to work that way. But each piece on its own is very functional. I think the jacket with just ankle pants or a pencil skirt will be fine for work. Similarly the dress with the cruise jacket or a long black cardigan would be fine.
> 
> The bottom fabric is a black somewhat textured woven fabric. I think it's cotton blend. Here's a close up. It just works with the cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627111


Thank you PP! all sounds great! waiting for the modeling pictures! 


pigleto972001 said:


> The black robot jacket just arrived in my size. There's a wait list. I'll try it tomorrow. I'm a
> Little torn however because I do like one of the fall jackets coming up. It's a completely different style. The robot jacket is more elegant but I feel like the one for fall is more casual which is more my vibe. The problem is we don't know how much it's gonna cost just yet. Argh. First world problems . Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627112
> View attachment 3627113


I think they are totaly different. I also think the 38 of the Robot jacket looked perfect on you.


TankerToad said:


> Ok so I know this is the Jacket thread
> But I trust and know several of those who post here
> What do you think of this bag?
> Need to either to be talked off the ledge or talked into jumping[emoji51]
> How would you wear it?
> View attachment 3627462
> View attachment 3627464


it will be very difficult to keep it clean!


----------



## ari

Love H shawls with Chanel jackets, so useful when the weather is still not warm enough [emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Love H shawls with Chanel jackets, so useful when the weather is still not warm enough [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627876



Gorgeous as always ari,


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So, it seems my store gets stuff early and it goes *fast*. They're having a launch of new stuff next Thursday but I didn't catch what they were showing. Pre fall maybe?
> 
> The cashmere dresses were sleeveless with horizontal printed detail. A ribbed waist and patch pockets. Very cute.
> 
> The dress Ari and PbP got is *gorgeous* easy to wear fabric that will fall very well.



The launch is always a bit late since the products have been arriving for weeks. The pieces are constantly coming and going unless they aren't too popular. So it's all a bit of a game to find what you want. Same for the sale parties. By the time they happen most of the good pieces have been reserved by the regulars.

I think the launch is for spring act II. My store doesn't even have a reserve book yet for prefall. 




Genie27 said:


> TT, there is also a short jacket in the same fabric of this dress + long jacket. It's a bit boxy although the fabric is pretty. I posted mod shots a few pages back.



The short jacket will be too short for the drop waist dress I think. The longer one will be better. The shape is odd but so is the one I bought. Sometimes odd is good. [emoji2]



Moirai said:


> This jacket is gorgeous. Favorite jacket of all the ones I've seen thus far for current season.



Thanks. It arrives today. [emoji322]



ari said:


> Love H shawls with Chanel jackets, so useful when the weather is still not warm enough [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627876



Lovely outfit. Which shawl is it? I am thinking that I need a Chanel shawl next. 

I love this jacket from fall. The fit seems more appealing than some of the spring jackets. Of course I think it will be heavier and more expensive than the robot jacket. But it's very pretty. Not sure I can rationalize since I have the Salzburg.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Love H shawls with Chanel jackets, so useful when the weather is still not warm enough [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627876



I like the beige pants with the Salzburg jacket. Good idea to pair these. It flatters the jacket somehow if I can say so. The cream looks warm and not cold like the combination with black or navy.[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The launch is always a bit late since the products have been arriving for weeks. The pieces are constantly coming and going unless they aren't too popular. So it's all a bit of a game to find what you want. Same for the sale parties. By the time they happen most of the good pieces have been reserved by the regulars.
> 
> I think the launch is for spring act II. My store doesn't even have a reserve book yet for prefall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short jacket will be too short for the drop waist dress I think. The longer one will be better. The shape is odd but so is the one I bought. Sometimes odd is good. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It arrives today. [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit. Which shawl is it? I am thinking that I need a Chanel shawl next.
> 
> I love this jacket from fall. The fit seems more appealing than some of the spring jackets. Of course I think it will be heavier and more expensive than the robot jacket. But it's very pretty. Not sure I can rationalize since I have the Salzburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627936



This is a lovely cut. I'd prefer it in a plain grey though.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's very shiny too when you watch the show. It looks coated maybe or has sequins


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I know this is the Jacket thread
> But I trust and know several of those who post here
> What do you think of this bag?
> Need to either to be talked off the ledge or talked into jumping[emoji51]
> How would you wear it?
> View attachment 3627462
> View attachment 3627464



Not for me[emoji848], it is carnivalesque. But then it depends on your lifestyle if you go out a lot it can be a useful eye-catcher.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This is a lovely cut. I'd prefer it in a plain grey though.



Did it come in plain grey? Then I could justify it. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The launch is always a bit late since the products have been arriving for weeks. The pieces are constantly coming and going unless they aren't too popular. So it's all a bit of a game to find what you want. Same for the sale parties. By the time they happen most of the good pieces have been reserved by the regulars.
> 
> I think the launch is for spring act II. My store doesn't even have a reserve book yet for prefall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short jacket will be too short for the drop waist dress I think. The longer one will be better. The shape is odd but so is the one I bought. Sometimes odd is good. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It arrives today. [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit. Which shawl is it? I am thinking that I need a Chanel shawl next.
> 
> I love this jacket from fall. The fit seems more appealing than some of the spring jackets. Of course I think it will be heavier and more expensive than the robot jacket. But it's very pretty. Not sure I can rationalize since I have the Salzburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627936


Thank you PP! yes, there are very nice Chanel shawls, but the quality is not anywhere near H, but the paterns could be very nice.
My shawl is Imprimeur Fou Quadricube for men.
I like the shape of this jacket, but the collar is bothering me.



Pourquoipas said:


> I like the beige pants with the Salzburg jacket. Good idea to pair these. It flatters the jacket somehow if I can say so. The cream looks warm and not cold like the combination with black or navy.[emoji7]


Thank you PQP!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP! yes, there are very nice Chanel shawls, but the quality is not anywhere near H, but the paterns could be very nice.
> My shawl is Imprimeur Fou Quadricube for men.
> I like the shape of this jacket, but the collar is bothering me.
> 
> 
> Thank you PQP!



What don't you like about the collar? I think you had to buy a larger size on sale and make it smaller? Maybe the collar needs adjustment? 

Smart to buy a man's shawl. They are more neutral and easier to wear. 

I did confirm with my SA that the pearls oh my jacket are hand sewn and knotted. My jacket arrived today so I'll take photos. They felt very secure to me.


----------



## EmileH

DH noticed the article about ground control in the New York Times. He wanted to share his thoughts on women in space. [emoji849] he also enjoyed gracekelkys husband's comment about the blankets


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What don't you like about the collar? I think you had to buy a larger size on sale and make it smaller? Maybe the collar needs adjustment?
> 
> Smart to buy a man's shawl. They are more neutral and easier to wear.
> 
> I did confirm with my SA that the pearls oh my jacket are hand sewn and knotted. My jacket arrived today so I'll take photos. They felt very secure to me.


No, I meant the collar of the jacket you posted from the fall collection. I prefer the jacket without collars [emoji57] my Salzburg jacket is 40 and I wear usually 38, but my beige Seoul jacket is 40 and fits right. So not much alterations, I made it more fitted and removed the shoulder pads and decreased the height of the shoulders. I have big shoulders and no hips [emoji51]too boyish [emoji38]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> DH noticed the article about ground control in the New York Times. He wanted to share his thoughts on women in space. [emoji849] he also enjoyed gracekelkys husband's comment about the blankets
> 
> View attachment 3628037



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] have to tell it to my DH[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> No, I meant the collar of the jacket you posted from the fall collection. I prefer the jacket without collars [emoji57] my Salzburg jacket is 40 and I wear usually 38, but my beige Seoul jacket is 40 and fits right. So not much alterations, I made it more fitted and removed the shoulder pads and decreased the height of the shoulders. I have big shoulders and no hips [emoji51]too boyish [emoji38]
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] have to tell it to my DH[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh I see. Sorry. Yes I like the collar on the new jacket. I don't think you will like this jacket at all. You will find the perfect pieces for you. You always do. [emoji2]


----------



## pigleto972001

Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas. 




The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



Both look great on you! Buy what you love. If the dress is entirely in the same fabric I think it will be too much with the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208


I think the shoulders are too big on you in both jackets.  Agree with PbP that the dress and the jacket together would be too much.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The short jacket will be too short for the drop waist dress I think.


Yes, it will be too short on most people. On me, they'd have to raise the drop waist to where the short jacket ends.  Also the cropped culottes are ankle pants on me.

Pigleto, the top one looks very dressy - it has a lot going on, and the bottom one looks fun and easier to wear casually (at least in my world) - I love those colours together. The shoulders on the second one bother me less than the black in 40. I could see the dress/jacket together if the dress was half black, but even then...it's a very strong look.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ladies !! I could almost see the 36 in the bottom jacket but it might be crazy in the shoulders. I just have wide ones and they're picky w Chanel jackets [emoji16]. The blue one is a little tiny bit swingier whereas the top one is more fitter. The dress has velcro all up and down the sides. It's a bit crazy. Naomie Harris wore it recently. 




I did see a cropped fitted black jacket which had velcro. It was actually softer velcro. My SA says the velcro has been polarizing - some women refuse to get it and some just grab it a first glance. It doesn't seem to snag the material.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ladies !! I could almost see the 36 in the bottom jacket but it might be crazy in the shoulders. I just have wide ones and they're picky w Chanel jackets [emoji16]. The blue one is a little tiny bit swingier whereas the top one is more fitter. The dress has velcro all up and down the sides. It's a bit crazy. Naomie Harris wore it recently.
> View attachment 3628257
> 
> 
> 
> I did see a cropped fitted black jacket which had velcro. It was actually softer velcro. My SA says the velcro has been polarizing - some women refuse to get it and some just grab it a first glance. It doesn't seem to snag the material.


I think I like the dress better than the jacket.  I definitely could see this with a black jacket or cardie. Do you have the black cruise 2016 jacket?


----------



## pigleto972001

I missed out on it I'm afraid. No black Chanel jackets yet (!!). 

The thing my SA was worried about was the side and the velcro. Definitely a slip of some sort would be needed. It's a daring dress for me. The jacket is 5500, dress 4400 I think.


----------



## Genie27

Well, there you go 3 inches of black lace. on the bottom of the dress. I like the dress better too, but all that velcro - is it only the soft loop side? Or it is functional and holds the dress together or something?

Never  mind...serious side boob.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I missed out on it I'm afraid. No black Chanel jackets yet (!!).
> 
> The thing my SA was worried about was the side and the velcro. Definitely a slip of some sort would be needed. It's a daring dress for me. The jacket is 5500, dress 4400 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3628273
> View attachment 3628274


I doubt that this style would fit into your lifestyle or the lifestyle of any of us on the thread.  At times like this, it is best to admire from afar and keep your wallet in your pocket.




Genie27] said:


> Well, there you go 3 inches of black lace. on the bottom of the dress. I like the dress better too, but all that velcro - is it only the soft loop side? Or it is functional and holds the dress together or something?



*Never  mind...serious side boob*. 

hahaha!


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



Argh! The jacket looks so good on you! I wish I could try the black one on.
I tried the white version in 36 in Paris but did not like the shade of the white and the shoulders were still not fitting so it was obvious that I needed a 34.

 Maybe I will fall in love with the black one and end up getting it when the 34 arrives.

Did you try the skirt? I regretted not getting the black Paris-Rome skirt and later ended up not being able to find any in my size. If I get the black robot jacket, I plan on getting the skirt as well but I'm not sure if its too much? The black Paris-Rome had unified colors overall so it looked very chic as a 2 piece suit but I'm not sure how the robot jacket fabric will look as a 2 piece worn together.

Also, if anyone has any information about the Paris-Rome black skirt, please tell me! My SM/SA just could not locate any....


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes. Try on the dress for novelty and try not to bust the poor velcro that I think holds it together ! 

I still do like the jacket. I shall have to think about it  w simple black pants or jeans it'll be much more lifestyle friendly. 

I don't do side boob haha!! (I can't ... not chesty)


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I missed out on it I'm afraid. No black Chanel jackets yet (!!).
> 
> The thing my SA was worried about was the side and the velcro. Definitely a slip of some sort would be needed. It's a daring dress for me. The jacket is 5500, dress 4400 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3628273
> View attachment 3628274



Looks like an apron?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



I liked the white in 38 on you. Maybe you can try it with some T shirt indeed!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks like an apron?


At this price point, you better be a Michelin 4 star chef to afford it!  *I always cook in Chanel, people are so busy looking at my outfit that they don't bother looking at the food*


----------



## Genie27

What, this old thing? I just threw it on. Look, it's only two pieces of fabric velcro'd together.


----------



## pigleto972001

Lolol. 

Gosh there's kind of no role for .... undies is there??!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I missed out on it I'm afraid. No black Chanel jackets yet (!!).
> 
> The thing my SA was worried about was the side and the velcro. Definitely a slip of some sort would be needed. It's a daring dress for me. The jacket is 5500, dress 4400 I think.
> 
> View attachment 3628273
> View attachment 3628274



Yikes!  Just not a fan of this look for many reasons!!


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



I find the blue on  a very special piece,  the colours are just so beautiful , something you don't see that often, 
The black one is more practical, and the "sensible" choice, 
 Choosing one , Might be a difficult choice to be honest honest, they are both beautiful in different ways.


----------



## pigleto972001

Close ups of both tweeds


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Close ups of both tweeds
> View attachment 3628561
> View attachment 3628562



I think one makes your heart sing more than the other.....


----------



## EmileH

My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure. 



With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.


----------



## Genie27

No question for me - I would pick the blue

I'm always amazed at how different the tweed looks from a distance versus close up. 

PbP that is beautiful!!!


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648


The tweed is gorgeous. It looks wonderful on you. I see why you love it.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> No question for me - I would pick the blue
> 
> I'm always amazed at how different the tweed looks from a distance versus close up.
> 
> PbP that is beautiful!!!





Moirai said:


> The tweed is gorgeous. It looks wonderful on you. I see why you love it.



Thank you both. I'm getting bold in my old age. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

It's beautiful ! I love that it's fitted    Very flattering !!!!


----------



## Genie27

You picked the perfect piece for you. I love the base line from the side profile. And that closeup. Truly lovely


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, your new outfit is beautiful and the pieces are very versatile on their own. I really do like them together- only the jacket was at my boutique. I love it as a set.
I must also thank your DH for the piece on women in space earlier today- that was priceless.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



Love the fun tweed jacket! I saw the Velcro dress..very daring. I'm not sure it works for us regular folk - too much side action going on! But if you've got the body and the money, no one will be mad at you...



rhm said:


> Argh! The jacket looks so good on you! I wish I could try the black one on.
> I tried the white version in 36 in Paris but did not like the shade of the white and the shoulders were still not fitting so it was obvious that I needed a 34.
> 
> Maybe I will fall in love with the black one and end up getting it when the 34 arrives.
> 
> Did you try the skirt? I regretted not getting the black Paris-Rome skirt and later ended up not being able to find any in my size. If I get the black robot jacket, I plan on getting the skirt as well but I'm not sure if its too much? The black Paris-Rome had unified colors overall so it looked very chic as a 2 piece suit but I'm not sure how the robot jacket fabric will look as a 2 piece worn together.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any information about the Paris-Rome black skirt, please tell me! My SM/SA just could not locate any....



I loved the white one and am now having a crisis of conscience because my Saks SA has the black jacket on hold for me as well. I see the black working better as a suit than the white. Just not sure I can justify having the same jacket in two colors...although I know many of you who do it. And I have the Paris Rome skirt but have never worn it as a suit, only individually....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



Love both - beautiful! I especially love the dress with the cruise jacket.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> It's beautiful ! I love that it's fitted    Very flattering !!!!





Genie27 said:


> You picked the perfect piece for you. I love the base line from the side profile. And that closeup. Truly lovely





911snowball said:


> Pbp, your new outfit is beautiful and the pieces are very versatile on their own. I really do like them together- only the jacket was at my boutique. I love it as a set.
> I must also thank your DH for the piece on women in space earlier today- that was priceless.



Thank you. I can't explain it. It just made my heart sing. 

Snowball, DH is priceless. [emoji23] My store received one dress like this and it happened to be my size.


----------



## EmileH

Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Love the fun tweed jacket! I saw the Velcro dress..very daring. I'm not sure it works for us regular folk - too much side action going on! But if you've got the body and the money, no one will be mad at you...
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the white one and am now having a crisis of conscience because my Saks SA has the black jacket on hold for me as well. I see the black working better as a suit than the white. Just not sure I can justify having the same jacket in two colors...although I know many of you who do it. And I have the Paris Rome skirt but have never worn it as a suit, only individually....
> 
> 
> 
> Love both - beautiful! I especially love the dress with the cruise jacket.



The robot jacket makes your heart sing. It has from the moment you saw it. I think the suit in white would be too much, better to go with a black pencil  skirt. The black would be better as a suit. Did anything from fall appeal to you? Fir your climate the robot jacket is probably more practical than fall pieces. If you love it go for it.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648


Stunning and the close-up of the tweed shows Chanel at what they do best in fabrics.  Fits beautifully!  You have a great tailor at your boutique.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Love the fun tweed jacket! I saw the Velcro dress..very daring. I'm not sure it works for us regular folk - too much side action going on! But if you've got the body and the money, no one will be mad at you...
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the white one and am now having a crisis of conscience because my Saks SA has the black jacket on hold for me as well. I see the black working better as a suit than the white. Just not sure I can justify having the same jacket in two colors...although I know many of you who do it. And I have the Paris Rome skirt but have never worn it as a suit, only individually....
> 
> 
> 
> Love both - beautiful! I especially love the dress with the cruise jacket.


You can wear the black all year around here.  You could wear the white during the Holiday Season too.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669


I prefer SW OTK over H jumping boots for this outfit. The sleek outline of SW will look more streamline with the skirt. I think the shaft of H boots would be too wide and the look is too casual.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669


I can see shortening the skirt.  I love the jacket and see it more with the over the knee boot.



Moirai said:


> I prefer SW OTK over H jumping boots for this outfit. The sleek outline of SW will look more streamline with the skirt. I think the shaft of H boots would be too wide and the look is too casual.



Could look like The Shooting Party, which is fine unless you don't like guns and dead pheasants.


----------



## Genie27

One more vote for SW. They run a bit narrow. I got a B width and my little toe gets quite squished. Other than that they are suuuuper comfy.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the Stuart weitzmans too


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> I can see shortening the skirt.  I love the jacket and see it more with the over the knee boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Could look like The Shooting Party, which is fine unless you don't like guns and dead pheasants.


Can deal with the guns and dead birds if one can look this good.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



Gorgeous! Major congrats! The close up of the fabric is so beautiful!  Love it with the dress! Very elegant and youthful! I like that the back is longer you can wear it with tight jeans [emoji12]
The outfit is very special ! Enjoy it!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you both. I'm getting bold in my old age. [emoji23]


Haha, I'm the same boat [emoji23]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669



To be frank I wouldn't wear it with boots if the weather doesn't require it . But if I have to I'd pick boots that are like second skin. Everything else would make me feel like a military woman [emoji23] I'd keep the skirt longer if Im to wearing boots, I don't like skin showing between the boots and skirt. But that's only me ‍♀️ 
I'd like these boots with this skirt


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



Your new jacket is spectacular and fits you beautifully. 
It's dreamy!


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669



I like this suit just as you wear it here 
But agree with Ari that fitted boots and leaving the skirt as is (current length) would be an elegant and sophisticated look
Something that reminds one of an appropriate English country manor outfit - classic but dressy equestrian.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ladies !! I could almost see the 36 in the bottom jacket but it might be crazy in the shoulders. I just have wide ones and they're picky w Chanel jackets [emoji16]. The blue one is a little tiny bit swingier whereas the top one is more fitter. The dress has velcro all up and down the sides. It's a bit crazy. Naomie Harris wore it recently.
> View attachment 3628257
> 
> 
> 
> I did see a cropped fitted black jacket which had velcro. It was actually softer velcro. My SA says the velcro has been polarizing - some women refuse to get it and some just grab it a first glance. It doesn't seem to snag the material.



What a dress!
Hard pressed to imagine where one could wear that other than the red carpet - looks adorable on the celebrity - but for mere mortals maybe harder to pull off-
However works cheer anyone willing to try ....


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



This is SERIOUSLY beautiful, congratulations [emoji324][emoji898][emoji322] 
This is much nicer than the airline multicolored tweed you regretted. Well done.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669



I'd go with Ari. I'm tired of boots. I'm not a horse person so I don't like the equestrian look for me. I feel disguised or to casual if I do it. I admire it on others though. Between both I much prefer H boots. OTK generally look very extravagant, not sure if I need as much attention. Again I like to admire them on others but no one wears them where I live.


----------



## wantitneedit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648


PBP - gorgeous as usual.  Thanks so much for taking the time to model.  I know you like beautiful details and Chanel buttons, so how did you first respond to this jacket in its zipped format? Was it hard to get used to or did you feel with the styling, the zip suited it better?  Eager to hear your thoughts.  Seems we are seeing a few new jackets coming out with zip closures instead of buttons.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you everyone for your suggestions on the boots or no boots. Much appreciated. 

And for your compliments on the new outfit. I'll try to answer all questions:

It didn't need any alterations at all. It fit perfectly. The dress runs slightly smaller than the knit version.

I didn't mind the zipper at all. It is already elaborate enough with the pearls. Buttons would have been too much. And I have a few of the four pocket button styles now so I was willing to venture a bit from that. I think it all depends on the jacket.

Ari, yes it's nice that it covers the bottom. [emoji6]


Ok no pheasant hunting for me. [emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



Your jacket is fabulous!   Love!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The robot jacket makes your heart sing. It has from the moment you saw it. I think the suit in white would be too much, better to go with a black pencil  skirt. The black would be better as a suit. Did anything from fall appeal to you? Fir your climate the robot jacket is probably more practical than fall pieces. If you love it go for it.



I didn't love anything from act II or fall, and the other things I like from act I I'm willing to risk waiting for the sales. Plus Saks has a 0% offer for the MPA right now... [emoji848]



gracekelly said:


> You can wear the black all year around here.  You could wear the white during the Holiday Season too.



I was thinking the same...black is more practical, white would be more for special occasions. And the material would work year round. I feel like I have so many black jackets, but this one has a little wow factor.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok question. Also posed on instagram. Boots for this outfit: Hermes jumping boots or Stuart weitzman midland otk boots? Keep in mind that the jumping boots would look nice with the equestrian look of the new jacket. [emoji51] Shorten the skirt just a little?
> 
> View attachment 3628669



Love the jacket, great find! I am also in the camp that I would prefer it without boots, but given a choice I would say to the OTK. [emoji6]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My dress and jacket arrived. The pearls are hand knotted onto the lesage tweed. They are quite secure.
> View attachment 3628642
> 
> 
> With the black pencil skirt and turtleneck that I happened to be wearing today. With the 2016 cruise jacket. Jacket and dress together.
> 
> View attachment 3628643
> View attachment 3628644
> View attachment 3628645
> View attachment 3628646
> View attachment 3628647
> View attachment 3628648



PBP, 
Great buy,you really know what suits you very well, I can't  "see" you in any of the ACT2 runway pieces but this is very much you


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> What a dress!
> Hard pressed to imagine where one could wear that other than the red carpet - looks adorable on the celebrity - but for mere mortals maybe harder to pull off-
> However works cheer anyone willing to try ....


I finally figured out the dress.   You need to treat it like a tunic and wear it over a cat suit!   Who wants to try???


----------



## gracekelly

PbP's new jacket and dress got me to thinking about something I have in my closet so I pulled it out to take a picture.  The tweed is very similar to her outfit and the jacket also has a zipper. This one is from 2009 spring  La plus ça change...


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> PbP's new jacket and dress got me to thinking about something I have in my closet so I pulled it out to take a picture.  The tweed is very similar to her outfit and the jacket also has a zipper. This one is from 2009 spring  La plus ça change...



Beautiful [emoji8]
Chanel stands the test of time 
Le Sigh


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I finally figured out the dress.   You need to treat it like a tunic and wear it over a cat suit!   Who wants to try???



Hahaha!

Oh I am sooooo squeezing into it when it arrives. LOL. Just for fun


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful [emoji8]
> Chanel stands the test of time
> Le Sigh


Yes it does!  Thanks.  Hmmm, another jacket to wear a certain blue bag with.....


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> Update !  I tried the robot jacket in black and size 40. It was very elegant ... maybe a little too fussy for me. The shoulders I think are a big big... so you're right Ari, the 38 prob fits better w barely a tee underneath. The trim still worries me. W the black the grid is more obviously missing in some areas.
> 
> View attachment 3628206
> 
> 
> The other jacket my SA ordered from the spring show that I loved is the blue multicolor tweed w the jersey trim. I loved it. It fit more comfortably in the shoulders. It was also lightweight. This was a 38. Theres a matching dress that he also ordered which i would love to try but I'm sure I won't get. I told him I'd think about it . I did love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628208



Love the blue.

Tweed is a better fabric for separates generally, I can see you getting 10 x as much wear for the jacket as the dress.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Oh I am sooooo squeezing into it when it arrives. LOL. Just for fun


Yes, you must!! Post pics. If you dare. But let us know how the runway version translates to real life.


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm dreading the pics but I can't help it. I have to try it for the novelty. I'll be curious to see if they commercialize it somehow like close up the side seams


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I'm dreading the pics but I can't help it. I have to try it for the novelty. I'll be curious to see if they commercialize it somehow like close up the side seams


You know that some young actress/model  will wear it with nothing underneath just for shock value.  They are already going to restaurants in sheer totally see through blouses.  We will probably see it on a Kardashian.  Stay tuned to the Daily Mail for updates.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no!!! Not a Kardashian !!!!!!

I totally love the Daily Mail [emoji56]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no!!! Not a Kardashian !!!!!!
> 
> I totally love the Daily Mail [emoji56]


Yes, I see one of them wearing the dress side-ways so her front and her back stick out through the velcro.


----------



## Genie27

I really hope you aren't prescient, GK. 

Lololol


----------



## Moirai

gracekelly said:


> Yes, I see one of them wearing the dress side-ways so her front and her back stick out through the velcro.


  LOL


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I really hope you aren't prescient, GK.
> 
> Lololol


Well 4out 5 of them expose themselves for a living so I think we have a chance


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Yes it does!  Thanks.  Hmmm, another jacket to wear a certain blue bag with.....



Yes, for sure.
Wouldn't that be just perfection ?
I vote YES!


----------



## EmileH

I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos 







View attachment 3630123


----------



## lasttotheparty

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090



OMG!!! Love it with the black in the first pic [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Totally chic


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123


What a beautiful jacket! My favorites are the all black top/pant and white dress pairings. Fabulous!


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123



Love the jacket and its the perfect length! I thought the robot jacket would be somewhat of a length of this jacket but it was way shorter.


----------



## rhm

I am wondering if this coat worn by Vanessa Paradis for the Chanel F/W show is a watered down rendition of the navy coat worn by Pharrell Williams during the Cosmopolite show?
Do you guys know if this is a previous collection? Usually celebrities, especially Vanessa Paradis, only wear runway/press pieces that's going to roll out in stores for the shows and wonder if this will be produced. This coat is so dreamy!!! Love the simplicity and the tortoise CC detail on the belt.


----------



## ari

It's perfect with everything!


----------



## ari

rhm said:


> I am wondering if this coat worn by Vanessa Paradis for the Chanel F/W show is a watered down rendition of the navy coat worn by Pharrell Williams during the Cosmopolite show?
> Do you guys know if this is a previous collection? Usually celebrities, especially Vanessa Paradis, only wear runway/press pieces that's going to roll out in stores for the shows and wonder if this will be produced. This coat is so dreamy!!! Love the simplicity and the tortoise CC detail on the belt.
> 
> View attachment 3630131
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630133
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630135



It's from pre fall - it will be in the boutiques July - August[emoji12]
I don't like the boots [emoji57]


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> It's from pre fall - it will be in the boutiques July - August[emoji12]
> I don't like the boots [emoji57]



Ooo! Have you already browsed pre-fall? Do you happen to know the price range?

and yes... she should have chosen other footwear. I also don't care for Lily's outfit either.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123



Perfect outfits, I second Moirai's preferences[emoji7]


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123



Love it with everything


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> It's from pre fall - it will be in the boutiques July - August[emoji12]
> I don't like the boots [emoji57]



The coat itself is beautiful but the outfit cheapens it, those jeans look so terrible with the boots


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. 

Omg that coat! It's my dream coat. Must have it.


----------



## Genie27

Late to the party, PbP, but that first look is perfection!! I also like the grey top/black skirt (?) combo, but would have to see it in brighter light. The white dress is nice when the light picks up the brightness in the tweed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Speaking of cosmopolite, here's Kristen Stewart in one of the sparkly dresses. I don't like her haircut and never got the connection w Chanel and her but do like the dress


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123


Looks great with everything, but the ones with pants are my favorite!


----------



## Pourquoipas

First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306



These all look fabulous on you. Love the edgy skirt.


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306



I love the first and last look best! Such a pretty jacket ,


----------



## Genie27

^^ Mine too! I love the first look best.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> These all look fabulous on you. Love the edgy skirt.



Thank you dear PbP. So fun to test out all our options with a jacket[emoji136]
Paradis' coat is very nice. Chanel did it again
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thank you dear Genie and Baglover. I wasn't sure about the tulip skirt with it.


----------



## Baglover121

Love this image Pourquoipas! Think it was in British vogue? Dubbed " worship at the alter of Chanel". Quite accurate!


----------



## Genie27

It's an unusual combo that works beautifully. The two middle ones are conservative office-lady looks. Elegant and simple but missing the spark that makes you go "wow"


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306



That black leather skirt is terrific with the jacket!  Who made it?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> That black leather skirt is terrific with the jacket!  Who made it?



It's Dior /Raf Simons not the actual collection dear Karenaellen [emoji255]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Speaking of cosmopolite, here's Kristen Stewart in one of the sparkly dresses. I don't like her haircut and never got the connection w Chanel and her but do like the dress
> View attachment 3630200


I absolutely love this dress ! To bad I don't need it! It was worn with a fluffy pink shawl. 



Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306



That Dior skirt is perfection with the pink! 
Each outfit is exquisite!


----------



## ari

More pink inspirations - love these looks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3630405
> 
> View attachment 3630406
> View attachment 3630407
> 
> More pink inspirations - love these looks!


Thank you Ari[emoji255]

So beautiful looks but not exactly office wear[emoji31]



I love this one with some cardigan as well if it's just a little longer..


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Ari[emoji255]
> 
> So beautiful looks but not exactly office wear[emoji31]
> View attachment 3630415
> 
> 
> I love this one with some cardigan as well if it's just a little longer..



Reminds me of a la perla chemise I own [emoji38]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123


Love all of them!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306


Very pretty!  I like 1,2 4 the best.


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> View attachment 3630405
> 
> View attachment 3630406
> View attachment 3630407
> 
> More pink inspirations - love these looks!



Loooooooovee these. The short one was my fave. Won't love the price for sure :-/


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306


So feminine! You look great in pink. My favorites are with the leather skirt and white dress, one is edgy and the other is girly.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123



The first look is so elegant and so flattering. This jacket is very versatile, the various looks show that it will work for different styles and different seasons. Congratulations again on such a lovely find.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306



So pretty! What a lovely breath of spring. All perfection.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> So feminine! You look great in pink. My favorites are with the leather skirt and white dress, one is edgy and the other is girly.





nicole0612 said:


> So pretty! What a lovely breath of spring. All perfection.



Thank you dear ladies. To me 'achieving' edgy is level two. [emoji854]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear ladies. To me 'achieving' edgy is level two. [emoji854]



It certainly is! Well done!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I am trying a few things on with the new jacket just to make sure it works with my wardrobe. Here are a few photos
> 
> View attachment 3630083
> View attachment 3630084
> View attachment 3630086
> View attachment 3630087
> View attachment 3630089
> View attachment 3630090
> View attachment 3630123


Love them all!!! Don't know why specifically but I really prefer/favor how the jacket looks with the pants on you in the first 2 pics. it's got a casual chic look to it that's fun and stylish.  Though it's elegant with the dresses/skirt too.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Love them all!!! Don't know why specifically but I really prefer/favor how the jacket looks with the pants on you in the first 2 pics. it's got a casual chic look to it that's fun and stylish.  Though it's elegant with the dresses/skirt too.



Thank you! I really love wearing my jackets with ankle pants and simple tops so I think this is my preference too. But I am thrilled with its versatility.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Love them all!!! Don't know why specifically but I really prefer/favor how the jacket looks with the pants on you in the first 2 pics. it's got a casual chic look to it that's fun and stylish.  Though it's elegant with the dresses/skirt too.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! I really love wearing my jackets with ankle pants and simple tops so I think this is my preference too. But I am thrilled with its versatility.



I have to say that the pant with the jacket was my favorite look for some reason.  I see something equestrian in the lines of the jacket that is a natural fit for a pant.  However, the skirts do work wonderfully well too.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I have to say that the pant with the jacket was my favorite look for some reason.  I see something equestrian in the lines of the jacket that is a natural fit for a pant.  However, the skirts do work wonderfully well too.



Thanks. Now do you see why I need jumping boots? And a boot jack to get the darned things off? I tried it with a turtleneck and jeans at the store and it seemed very equestrian to me too. I'm going to be a good girl and wait for fall for the boots. After all winter is almost over right? [emoji1317]


----------



## Genie27

I think for jumping, you may need a shorter jacket to offset the bulk around the ankle/calf. I'm leaning towards the otk boots or something with a very tight ankle.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Now do you see why I need jumping boots? And a boot jack to get the darned things off? I tried it with a turtleneck and jeans at the store and it seemed very equestrian to me too. I'm going to be a good girl and wait for fall for the boots. After all winter is almost over right? [emoji1317]


I think that if you pair riding boots with a riding jacket and you are not actually on the horse, riding the horse or forking the hay for the horse, it looks like a costume.  I love riding jackets and have always worn them with some type of heel and a slim pant.    I think your Chanels with the block heel would work perfectly.  I like the whole opposites attract thing which is why I like the idea of your jeans with the jacket and a turtleneck, but with a dressier shoe.  I think it is more of a fun look.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I think that if you pair riding boots with a riding jacket and you are not actually on the horse, riding the horse or forking the hay for the horse, it looks like a costume.  I love riding jackets and have always worn them with some type of heel and a slim pant.    I think your Chanels with the block heel would work perfectly.  I like the whole opposites attract thing which is why I like the idea of your jeans with the jacket and a turtleneck, but with a dressier shoe.  I think it is more of a fun look.





Genie27 said:


> I think for jumping, you may need a shorter jacket to offset the bulk around the ankle/calf. I'm leaning towards the otk boots or something with a very tight ankle.



Good points. $3000 saved. [emoji23]

Except genie I still have to try the Sw  boots. I have never done well with the stretchy suede boots because they make my legs look too scrawny. I wish they could do that for the rest if me. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

This is my idea of a REAL riding costume!  Are you listening Karl?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> This is my idea of a REAL riding costume!  Are you listening Karl?



[emoji1] now I need a horse.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji1] now I need a horse.


Will this work for you until we can find something better?


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Will this work for you until we can find something better?



[emoji23] No. Never.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23] No. Never.


Haha!  


Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23] No. Never.


OK , you can ride mine.


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> First [emoji274] today makes me explore my pink C16 options, some are inspired by Ari's previous posts [emoji255]Sheer luck I could find it, it has a lot to offer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630302
> View attachment 3630303
> View attachment 3630304
> View attachment 3630306


OMG all of these are gorgeous!!!! Truly! You are so lucky to find this 16C jacket


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji1] now I need a horse.






He did something similar in 09a collection [emoji177]


----------



## ari

I haven't worn this jacket for a while, it's a bit shiny and worries me that I'll feel the same way about the robot jackets [emoji848]


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> View attachment 3632896
> View attachment 3632897
> 
> He did something similar in 09a collection [emoji177]



I loved so much these jackets! I wanted to buy these cuffs , they were sold separately, but it was so difficult to find them[emoji15]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3632944
> 
> I haven't worn this jacket for a while, it's a bit shiny and worries me that I'll feel the same way about the robot jackets [emoji848]



These pants are perfect for the jacket. The waistband covers ' the gap' so you don't need any belt. Very good together. I don't find this jacket to shiny to wear. 
On more recent pics of the robot the shine is not such a problem, will have to wait another week to see.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Below some items from SS17 worn by VIP's


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, I have tried the white robot jacket. Although I do love it on many ladies here, I am not in love with it. The fabric is beautiful but rather thin for my liking. And the cut is too straight for me. So it's a pass. I wanted to see the jacket with the pearls what @Pocketbook Pup bought but they claim they haven't received it. I also tried 2 jackets with velcro strips. Although I like the style of the jackets, the velcro didn't look good. And despite SA kept telling me the velcro was a special type which didn't snag fabric, it snagged the fabric while I was trying on!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3632944
> 
> I haven't worn this jacket for a while, it's a bit shiny and worries me that I'll feel the same way about the robot jackets [emoji848]



This looks lovely on you Ari. I just ignore the bit of sparkle. As you know, many chanel jackets have sparkle. You can play it up or tone it down depending on the occasion. That's why I don't mind the few sequins in the white and black plaid fall jacket. 



Pourquoipas said:


> These pants are perfect for the jacket. The waistband covers ' the gap' so you don't need any belt. Very good together. I don't find this jacket to shiny to wear.
> On more recent pics of the robot the shine is not such a problem, will have to wait another week to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632979
> View attachment 3632980
> View attachment 3632981
> 
> Below some items from SS17 worn by VIP's



Thanks for sharing. I tried the black skirt. I didn't go with the jackets I was trying and I didn't find it super flattering but maybe with the right jacket. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I have tried the white robot jacket. Although I do love it on many ladies here, I am not in love with it. The fabric is beautiful but rather thin for my liking. And the cut is too straight for me. So it's a pass. I wanted to see the jacket with the pearls what @Pocketbook Pup bought but they claim they haven't received it. I also tried 2 jackets with velcro strips. Although I like the style of the jackets, the velcro didn't look good. And despite SA kept telling me the velcro was a special type which didn't snag fabric, it snagged the fabric while I was trying on!



Sorry that nothing worked out for you. I'm sure you will find something you love and if not you will have a larger budget for fall.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry that nothing worked out for you. I'm sure you will find something you love and if not you will have a larger budget for fall.


Thank you for your encouragement! Following your success in the resell market, I am now following some very reputable resellers in Europe. We shall see.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> These pants are perfect for the jacket. The waistband covers ' the gap' so you don't need any belt. Very good together. I don't find this jacket to shiny to wear.
> On more recent pics of the robot the shine is not such a problem, will have to wait another week to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632979
> View attachment 3632980
> View attachment 3632981
> 
> Below some items from SS17 worn by VIP's


Thank you PQP, it helps that I wear the same color too/body by Wolford. Keeps me warm too. 
Love the pink, but the sleeves are too much. 
The skirt is cute. 


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, I have tried the white robot jacket. Although I do love it on many ladies here, I am not in love with it. The fabric is beautiful but rather thin for my liking. And the cut is too straight for me. So it's a pass. I wanted to see the jacket with the pearls what @Pocketbook Pup bought but they claim they haven't received it. I also tried 2 jackets with velcro strips. Although I like the style of the jackets, the velcro didn't look good. And despite SA kept telling me the velcro was a special type which didn't snag fabric, it snagged the fabric while I was trying on!


Oh, too bad! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks lovely on you Ari. I just ignore the bit of sparkle. As you know, many chanel jackets have sparkle. You can play it up or tone it down depending on the occasion. That's why I don't mind the few sequins in the white and black plaid fall jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I tried the black skirt. I didn't go with the jackets I was trying and I didn't find it super flattering but maybe with the right jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry that nothing worked out for you. I'm sure you will find something you love and if not you will have a larger budget for fall.



Thank you PP, I'll try to ignore it[emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PQP, it helps that I wear the same color too/body by Wolford. Keeps me warm too.
> Love the pink, but the sleeves are too much.
> The skirt is cute.
> 
> Oh, too bad!
> 
> 
> Thank you PP, I'll try to ignore it[emoji4]



My Byzantine jacket has even more sparkle. When combined with work appropriate pieces I don't think the sparkle stands out. In fact I think it adds a bit of pizzaz.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3632944
> 
> I haven't worn this jacket for a while, it's a bit shiny and worries me that I'll feel the same way about the robot jackets [emoji848]



Beautiful look and gorgeous jacket very flattering I love that little sparkle [emoji4][emoji177] but it looks warm I missed Europe weather here in South Florida not too much need for the jackets [emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Byzantine jacket has even more sparkle. When combined with work appropriate pieces I don't think the sparkle stands out. In fact I think it adds a bit of pizzaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633192



Such a beautiful tweed and Gripoix buttons. I wouldn't mind the sparkle either[emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Byzantine jacket has even more sparkle. When combined with work appropriate pieces I don't think the sparkle stands out. In fact I think it adds a bit of pizzaz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633192



This is beautiful!  Not too much sparkle!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3632944
> 
> I haven't worn this jacket for a while, it's a bit shiny and worries me that I'll feel the same way about the robot jackets [emoji848]


Love this jacket on you Ari!  It has a look that only a tall person can carry off.  I agree with PbP, don't let the sparkles throw you.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> View attachment 3630405
> 
> View attachment 3630406
> View attachment 3630407
> 
> More pink inspirations - love these looks!



I want this pink sweater it's on my wish list [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## newcalimommy

zaraha said:


> I want this pink sweater it's on my wish list [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



That sweater is tdf!


----------



## zaraha

All the fabulous ladies here,  I regret not adding few more pieces from Paris Rome collection,  it was my favorite collection from chanel.  Anyway I saw this shoes on IG ( credit IG owner) and I want these babies so badly.  Does anyone have them? Seen them? Style code? Or any info plz share them with me.  I will also post this on ISO thread.  Trying to see if I can search inventory around world [emoji289] for them.  TIA!


----------



## estallal

Question for the experts here: do chanel dresses usually go on sale? Debating if I should wait until May/June...


----------



## EmileH

estallal said:


> Question for the experts here: do chanel dresses usually go on sale? Debating if I should wait until May/June...



All of the ready to wear including the dresses has a chance to go on sale. It all depends how popular the piece is and whether it sells out before the sale.


----------



## TankerToad

Love this look


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Love this look
> View attachment 3634524



Love too.  Is this more of a sweater than jacket?  This season?


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Love too.  Is this more of a sweater than jacket?  This season?



Yes Spring 2017
I bought the dress that goes under this jacket 
Been debating the jacket 
Here it is


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Yes Spring 2017
> I bought the dress that goes under this jacket
> Been debating the jacket
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634849
> View attachment 3634867


Looks great and so much better on you than the model!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Yes Spring 2017
> I bought the dress that goes under this jacket
> Been debating the jacket
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634849
> View attachment 3634867



Love the dress on you TankerToad!


----------



## ari

View attachment 3635014

A suit from 2012 summer sale find[emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Yes Spring 2017
> I bought the dress that goes under this jacket
> Been debating the jacket
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634849
> View attachment 3634867



Perfect choice and fit! [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> http://



WoW, polished Chanel! Love this blouse as well, the cuffs are so special [emoji7]
I was less inspired but we'll go up to 20 celsius today but 3 celsius in the morning so I went for a simple white 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
T under the suit..


----------



## ari

ari said:


> View attachment 3635014
> 
> A suit from 2012 summer sale find[emoji108]



Sorry here it is


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> WoW, polished Chanel! Love this blouse as well, the cuffs are so special [emoji7]
> I was less inspired but we'll go up to 20 celsius today but 3 celsius in the morning so I went for a simple white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T under the suit..


I wore the black Paris Rome suit yesterday! Love it with the scarf!
Thank You!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Sorry here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635017



Beautiful on you Ari. The pencil skirt is perfect and the blouse is so very pretty.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> WoW, polished Chanel! Love this blouse as well, the cuffs are so special [emoji7]
> I was less inspired but we'll go up to 20 celsius today but 3 celsius in the morning so I went for a simple white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T under the suit..



Simple is beautiful. Cute shoes too.,


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> WoW, polished Chanel! Love this blouse as well, the cuffs are so special [emoji7]
> I was less inspired but we'll go up to 20 celsius today but 3 celsius in the morning so I went for a simple white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T under the suit..


You always look fabulous!


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Sorry here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635017


Love this whole look. The blouse is special. Is it from the same season?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Simple is beautiful. Cute shoes too.,





Moirai said:


> You always look fabulous!



Thank you Pup and Moirai [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful on you Ari. The pencil skirt is perfect and the blouse is so very pretty.


Thank you PP, the suit is very plain, it really needs something to make it more fun. On top I was thinner back than, and the suit is 36, still fits me, but a bit too tight [emoji23][emoji51]
It came in yellow and light purple 






Moirai said:


> Love this whole look. The blouse is special. Is it from the same season?



Thank you Moirai! The blouse is Pucci. [emoji12]


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you PP, the suit is very plain, it really needs something to make it more fun. On top I was thinner back than, and the suit is 36, still fits me, but a bit too tight [emoji23][emoji51]
> It came in yellow and light purple
> View attachment 3635174
> 
> View attachment 3635176
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai! The blouse is Pucci. [emoji12]


Wonderful how you paired it with Chanel


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PP, the suit is very plain, it really needs something to make it more fun. On top I was thinner back than, and the suit is 36, still fits me, but a bit too tight [emoji23][emoji51]
> It came in yellow and light purple
> View attachment 3635174
> 
> View attachment 3635176
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Moirai! The blouse is Pucci. [emoji12]



I love your 'plain' suit.Only Chanel makes so many different desirable black suits. 
It's the jacket SJ Parker made so popular if I'm not wrong. It's clever you got it in black, I'm not sure you'd love the yellow or lilac as much in the long run.
Bright colors are difficult to keep pristine, my worry about the white robot suit..


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Sorry here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635017


Looking wonderful and that power blouse!  Wowza!!!  I love blouses like this, but I know they are not for me and I can only admire from afar as I see myself dipping the frills into my lunch or dinner.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Sorry here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3635017


oh my this is stunning!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3635014
> 
> A suit from 2012 summer sale find[emoji108]



Beautiful suit [emoji106]and all look gorgeous blouse [emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Still feeling like spring is near..


----------



## periogirl28

zaraha said:


> All the fabulous ladies here,  I regret not adding few more pieces from Paris Rome collection,  it was my favorite collection from chanel.  Anyway I saw this shoes on IG ( credit IG owner) and I want these babies so badly.  Does anyone have them? Seen them? Style code? Or any info plz share them with me.  I will also post this on ISO thread.  Trying to see if I can search inventory around world [emoji289] for them.  TIA!
> View attachment 3633843


I have these. Good news is that they are back in the stores, Chanel is restocking them for Spring. Do send the photo to your Chanel rep. Best of luck!


----------



## zaraha

periogirl28 said:


> I have these. Good news is that they are back in the stores, Chanel is restocking them for Spring. Do send the photo to your Chanel rep. Best of luck!



Oh that's awesome news!!! Thank you so much for making my Friday a special! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Still feeling like spring is near..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636182



What a classic and elegant look! [emoji7]


----------



## ari

Moirai said:


> Wonderful how you paired it with Chanel


Moirai, thank you ! 


Pourquoipas said:


> I love your 'plain' suit.Only Chanel makes so many different desirable black suits.
> It's the jacket SJ Parker made so popular if I'm not wrong. It's clever you got it in black, I'm not sure you'd love the yellow or lilac as much in the long run.
> Bright colors are difficult to keep pristine, my worry about the white robot suit..


PQP, I saw the lilac in the boutique and it wasn't pretty. I mean I love our pink jacket, but the lilac was somewhat boring. 
Thank you [emoji4] 


gracekelly said:


> Looking wonderful and that power blouse!  Wowza!!!  I love blouses like this, but I know they are not for me and I can only admire from afar as I see myself dipping the frills into my lunch or dinner.


Thank you Gracekelly! It happens to me too[emoji23]


Vanana said:


> oh my this is stunning!


Thank you Vanana! 


girleuro said:


> Beautiful suit [emoji106]and all look gorgeous blouse [emoji177]


girleuro, Thank you! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Still feeling like spring is near..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636182



Great look PQP, very classy!


----------



## girleuro

Hi ladies I am kind of new to this thread . I do pop in sometimes...[emoji12] but my life is still very hectic,we are recovering from travesty , ( my hubby became paralyzed from waist down 7years ago ) and here in America healthcare can bankrupt you[emoji15]) But God is great and my life is improving and about to become awesome. I am slowly getting back to shopping Chanel. I did missed some amazing collections so I started enjoying shopping in resale market . Honestly I bought a few things from recent collections,but I am more liking previous year's collections.its so much more elegant and flattering for my figure. And no alterations needed. [emoji12][emoji4] So I am looking at these jackets and need ladies your advice. I am choosing between these two 2014 resort collection jackets Probably some of you have it or tried it so could you ladies advice on the cut which one is more flattering
I love more first jacket A line look but no chain on this one and no shimmer 
The second one I am not sure what is the cut ? I do not like boxy jackets. I am tall and hour glass figure so I like to emphasize my waist 
Thank you kindly ladies for advice [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]


----------



## ari

The spring is coming but it's still on the cold side [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The spring is coming but it's still on the cold side [emoji4]
> View attachment 3637511



I love how you style the Salzburg in a more unexpected casual way!  Spring colors but cold proof!


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Hi ladies I am kind of new to this thread . I do pop in sometimes...[emoji12] but my life is still very hectic,we are recovering from travesty , ( my hubby became paralyzed from waist down 7years ago ) and here in America healthcare can bankrupt you[emoji15]) But God is great and my life is improving and about to become awesome. I am slowly getting back to shopping Chanel. I did missed some amazing collections so I started enjoying shopping in resale market . Honestly I bought a few things from recent collections,but I am more liking previous year's collections.its so much more elegant and flattering for my figure. And no alterations needed. [emoji12][emoji4] So I am looking at these jackets and need ladies your advice. I am choosing between these two 2014 resort collection jackets Probably some of you have it or tried it so could you ladies advice on the cut which one is more flattering
> I love more first jacket A line look but no chain on this one and no shimmer
> The second one I am not sure what is the cut ? I do not like boxy jackets. I am tall and hour glass figure so I like to emphasize my waist
> Thank you kindly ladies for advice [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637235
> View attachment 3637236
> View attachment 3637237
> View attachment 3637238
> View attachment 3637239
> View attachment 3637240
> View attachment 3637241



Welcome! I like the first jacket but I would wonder how I'd style it in daily life. Those models wear it as a minidress. Maybe you plan to wear it with slimfit jeans and a T?  I never tried those styles so I'm not helpful, good luck deciding!


----------



## ms piggy

Duchess of Cambridge in a bespoke Chanel dress in Paris today.  @Pocketbook Pup it's the same tweed as your dress and jacket.

I love the dress and the tweed, not feeling the belt though.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Duchess of Cambridge in a bespoke Chanel dress in Paris today.  @Pocketbook Pup it's the same tweed as your dress and jacket.
> 
> I love the dress and the tweed, not feeling the belt though.



She looks lovely as always. I have never seen her wear Chanel nor any visible logo. She is being gracious to the French on her visit by wearing Chanel. True to her style she kept it simple and chose a very low key belt. A polite nod but not too showy. Always the epitome of good taste. 

This is a variation of the tweed that I bought. Not the exact same one.


----------



## Genie27

This is the same tweed as the dress TankerToad bought. It's a beautiful multi-colour on black. Here is a closeup


----------



## ms piggy

Ah, I see it now. Thanks for the clarification. Both are such lovely tweeds.


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> View attachment 3637735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same tweed as the dress TankerToad bought. It's a beautiful multi-colour on black. Here is a closeup



Yes
It is
It looks like she had the jacket to the dress I bought  made longer, changed the sleeves and made it into a dress. So elegant !
This is the close up of the tweed on my dress, which I just picked up from alterations on Friday in NYC


----------



## TankerToad

girleuro said:


> Hi ladies I am kind of new to this thread . I do pop in sometimes...[emoji12] but my life is still very hectic,we are recovering from travesty , ( my hubby became paralyzed from waist down 7years ago ) and here in America healthcare can bankrupt you[emoji15]) But God is great and my life is improving and about to become awesome. I am slowly getting back to shopping Chanel. I did missed some amazing collections so I started enjoying shopping in resale market . Honestly I bought a few things from recent collections,but I am more liking previous year's collections.its so much more elegant and flattering for my figure. And no alterations needed. [emoji12][emoji4] So I am looking at these jackets and need ladies your advice. I am choosing between these two 2014 resort collection jackets Probably some of you have it or tried it so could you ladies advice on the cut which one is more flattering
> I love more first jacket A line look but no chain on this one and no shimmer
> The second one I am not sure what is the cut ? I do not like boxy jackets. I am tall and hour glass figure so I like to emphasize my waist
> Thank you kindly ladies for advice [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637235
> View attachment 3637236
> View attachment 3637237
> View attachment 3637238
> View attachment 3637239
> View attachment 3637240
> View attachment 3637241



Happy to hear you are coming through to the other side after some dark days - 
Between the two jackets you show:  I prefer the second jacket - because you could belt it or wear over a dress or skirt or skinny white denim (as Ari inspires us!)
I like sparkle in Chanel - especially in the business style jackets -
Adds a little unexpected interest [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Welcome! I like the first jacket but I would wonder how I'd style it in daily life. Those models wear it as a minidress. Maybe you plan to wear it with slimfit jeans and a T?  I never tried those styles so I'm not helpful, good luck deciding!



Thank you Pourquoipas I am glad to be here[emoji177][emoji4][emoji56] yes I would wear with slim pants and also with white palazzo pants thank you kindly [emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Happy to hear you are coming through to the other side after some dark days -
> Between the two jackets you show:  I prefer the second jacket - because you could belt it or wear over a dress or skirt or skinny white denim (as Ari inspires us!)
> I like sparkle in Chanel - especially in the business style jackets -
> Adds a little unexpected interest [emoji4]



Thank you Tanker Toad kindly So glad I found this forum [emoji4]...
that's what I liked about the second jacket the most -sparkle and also that this like most Chanel jackets come with a chain (the first one doesn't) I just can't understand the second one cut[emoji15] I usually can visualize how it fits me but the second one I am not so sure . I kind of feeling that maybe I need them both . I like the first one real A line cut and since it is plain and classic can be dress up with accessories Well I will get the sparkle one first [emoji12] [emoji177][emoji56]Blessings


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Duchess of Cambridge in a bespoke Chanel dress in Paris today.  @Pocketbook Pup it's the same tweed as your dress and jacket.
> 
> I love the dress and the tweed, not feeling the belt though.



Absolutely love it on her! Including the belt! Great look!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I love how you style the Salzburg in a more unexpected casual way!  Spring colors but cold proof!



Thank you PQP! Wearing jeans makes me feel casual during the weekend [emoji4] I need diversity from work wear.


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> Hi ladies I am kind of new to this thread . I do pop in sometimes...[emoji12] but my life is still very hectic,we are recovering from travesty , ( my hubby became paralyzed from waist down 7years ago ) and here in America healthcare can bankrupt you[emoji15]) But God is great and my life is improving and about to become awesome. I am slowly getting back to shopping Chanel. I did missed some amazing collections so I started enjoying shopping in resale market . Honestly I bought a few things from recent collections,but I am more liking previous year's collections.its so much more elegant and flattering for my figure. And no alterations needed. [emoji12][emoji4] So I am looking at these jackets and need ladies your advice. I am choosing between these two 2014 resort collection jackets Probably some of you have it or tried it so could you ladies advice on the cut which one is more flattering
> I love more first jacket A line look but no chain on this one and no shimmer
> The second one I am not sure what is the cut ? I do not like boxy jackets. I am tall and hour glass figure so I like to emphasize my waist
> Thank you kindly ladies for advice [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji4][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637235
> View attachment 3637236
> View attachment 3637237
> View attachment 3637238
> View attachment 3637239
> View attachment 3637240
> View attachment 3637241



So sorry to hear and I'm happy that you are out of these difficulties! 
I'm with PQP on these jackets. I think the second one is not really fitted, and the first one would be difficult to pair. I love the fitted jacket  the PBP bought recently, maybe that would meet your needs better. I also have fitted Paris Dallas jacket that is fitted that you might like. It had quite a bit of sparkle. 


I love also the fitted shape of the act 1 jacket PBP bough


And Cuba collection 


Having said all that I agree that older style Chanel jackets are more flattering that the boxy /oversized jackets of these days



Or you can wait for cosmopolite collection, there were nice fitted jackets too!





I mean you'll have too many choices!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> It is
> It looks like she had the jacket to the dress I bought  made longer, changed the sleeves and made it into a dress. So elegant !
> This is the close up of the tweed on my dress, which I just picked up from alterations on Friday in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3637754



It looks lovely on you! Did you buy the matching jacket?


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> So sorry to hear and I'm happy that you are out of these difficulties!
> I'm with PQP on these jackets. I think the second one is not really fitted, and the first one would be difficult to pair. I love the fitted jacket  the PBP bought recently, maybe that would meet your needs better. I also have fitted Paris Dallas jacket that is fitted that you might like. It had quite a bit of sparkle.
> View attachment 3638046
> 
> I love also the fitted shape of the act 1 jacket PBP bough
> View attachment 3638048
> 
> And Cuba collection
> View attachment 3638049
> 
> Having said all that I agree that older style Chanel jackets are more flattering that the boxy /oversized jackets of these days
> View attachment 3638059
> View attachment 3638065
> 
> Or you can wait for cosmopolite collection, there were nice fitted jackets too!
> View attachment 3638068
> View attachment 3638070
> 
> View attachment 3638071
> 
> I mean you'll have too many choices!



Aww thank you so much Ari you are very kind  [emoji177][emoji56]
The reason I was looking for those jackets because they are long . I have shorter fitted jackets ,but I was looking for the jacket to wear with my skinny pants and also with palazzo pants I am quite fit but not in 30s anymore,(even like many of us still looking ,like we are [emoji12]) also I have curves ,so I am more comfortable with skinny pants to wear with longer jackets That would give me still some sexy but more elegant look. I do think that nice peplum longer jacket from this year resort collection that would be something I might like [emoji4] But it's not black , so can't replace the black one [emoji848]. And yes I definitely love the cosmopolite collection. It is so many beautiful pieces that I want[emoji7] 
But even then,I still love some Chanel from earlier collections.I live in South Florida,so I do use more dresses or blouses than jackets. But hopefully very soon I will start traveling again,and I will be able to enjoy all seasons again[emoji4] [emoji177][emoji56] blessings


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> The spring is coming but it's still on the cold side [emoji4]
> View attachment 3637511


Love it with the leopard!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Happy to hear you are coming through to the other side after some dark days -
> Between the two jackets you show:  I prefer the second jacket - because you could belt it or wear over a dress or skirt or skinny white denim (as Ari inspires us!)
> I like sparkle in Chanel - especially in the business style jackets -
> Adds a little unexpected interest [emoji4]



*girleuro, *I agree with TT on this.  I feel the first one is going to be difficult to wear and will only look good if buttoned all the time.  I think anything with a diagonal closure is problematic.  The second one is nice, but I think you should look around more and can do better.


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> I was told NM received the white first and black is on the way soon, I am actually on the wait list for the black... the weight on the fabric is lighter great for Spring, if go with white, will be perfect for that cool summer night outing too.  The fabric is thinner than Paris in Rome black jacket.
> I am also eyeing on the Ritz jacket (without all the fancy trimming ).


Hi Tonka!  Did you ever try the black robot and make your decision? I'm sorry if I missed your post, I have missed a lot on the thread. I think we are both casual dressers so I would love your opinion and comparison.


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> *girleuro, *I agree with TT on this.  I feel the first one is going to be difficult to wear and will only look good if buttoned all the time.  I think anything with a diagonal closure is problematic.  The second one is nice, but I think you should look around more and can do better.



Thank you kindly Gracekelly for your advice [emoji177][emoji56]I am glad to be here [emoji4][emoji56]blessings


----------



## Mrs.Z

I tried this on today, along with the black Robot jacket. I liked them both but not sure I loved them enough.


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> Hi Tonka!  Did you ever try the black robot and make your decision? I'm sorry if I missed your post, I have missed a lot on the thread. I think we are both casual dressers so I would love your opinion and comparison.


Hi dharma, I ended up getting the black robot jacket .  Although I feel it looks more formal than the white one, but I can always tone it down paring with jeans for that casual look or modernize it with my favorite leather pants.  I decided on black because the color is so wearable and easier to find matching bottoms.   At this price point, I want to make sure I can create multiple styles for different occasions.  I also love the details of silver and gold trims which means I don't need to worry about matching handbag hardware  .  

I will post my mod shot early next week on Tuesday.


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Hi dharma, I ended up getting the black robot jacket .  Although I feel it looks more formal than the white one, but I can always tone it down paring with jeans for that casual look or modernize it with my favorite leather pants.  I decided on black because the color is so wearable and easier to find matching bottoms.   At this price point, I want to make sure I can create multiple styles for different occasions.  I also love the details of silver and gold trims which means I don't need to worry about matching handbag hardware  .
> 
> I will post my mod shot early next week on Tuesday.


Thank you for the reply! I have been working so much I never had time to find the white and my SA is now holding the black for me. I agree with your line of thinking, the ease of styling the black, and cost per wear. I look forward to your modeling shot, you always look great in everything! I can't see the black until later in the week.  I still may wait for the ritz jacket if it's not absolute love. I'm trying to be very mindful about what I bring in to my closet.


----------



## dharma

girleuro said:


> Thank you Tanker Toad kindly So glad I found this forum [emoji4]...
> that's what I liked about the second jacket the most -sparkle and also that this like most Chanel jackets come with a chain (the first one doesn't) I just can't understand the second one cut[emoji15] I usually can visualize how it fits me but the second one I am not so sure . I kind of feeling that maybe I need them both . I like the first one real A line cut and since it is plain and classic can be dress up with accessories Well I will get the sparkle one first [emoji12] [emoji177][emoji56]Blessings


Hi! Happy to hear things are looking up for you! Unless you are in a hurry, I would continue to search.  The first jacket is really specific and may not offer a lot of versatility. I prefer the second but it depends on how you like things to fit. The arms and shoulders seem large to me and that could prove to be a challenging alteration. 
What type of jacket were you thinking? How will you use it? They are all pretty but not all will suit your needs, so perhaps come up with a few outfits you have in mind and aim for something with many styling options.


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have been working so much I never had time to find the white and my SA is now holding the black for me. I agree with your line of thinking, the ease of styling the black, and cost per wear. I look forward to your modeling shot, you always look great in everything! I can't see the black until later in the week.  I still may wait for the ritz jacket if it's not absolute love. I'm trying to be very mindful about what I bring in to my closet.



Love your thinking 
Will say I tried both, the white is very nice as well and would be a good summer/cruise/resort option or with winter white wool be a nice winter or holiday option 
One thing is for sure
It needs to be LOVE with Chanel[emoji173]


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have been working so much I never had time to find the white and my SA is now holding the black for me. I agree with your line of thinking, the ease of styling the black, and cost per wear. I look forward to your modeling shot, you always look great in everything! I can't see the black until later in the week.  I still may wait for the ritz jacket if it's not absolute love. I'm trying to be very mindful about what I bring in to my closet.



I hear you, in is easy and out is very tricky. I really try to be picky myself nowadays but if it starts to itch it's a real challenge!
I love white even if it's not easy when it's [emoji299]️ most of the year!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> I tried this on today, along with the black Robot jacket. I liked them both but not sure I loved them enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3638450



I like the colours
	

		
			
		

		
	



But I always find a jacket more useful for me than a summer coat.


----------



## Coco.lover

This is me wearing my Rome jacket last week in Paris. I'm a super casual person, please excuse the sneakers I NEVER wear them back home. 





And this is me wearing my beautiful Rome Black Cashmere and Silk Dress with Wolford tights and ballet flats.


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> Hi! Happy to hear things are looking up for you! Unless you are in a hurry, I would continue to search.  The first jacket is really specific and may not offer a lot of versatility. I prefer the second but it depends on how you like things to fit. The arms and shoulders seem large to me and that could prove to be a challenging alteration.
> What type of jacket were you thinking? How will you use it? They are all pretty but not all will suit your needs, so perhaps come up with a few outfits you have in mind and aim for something with many styling options.



Thank you so much Dharma 
I do a few outfits in my mind .Actually I was looking for the longer more fitted or A line jackets to wear with my slim black pants . I want little bit more classy and elegant look so I do looking to cover my hips I could wear with my shorter fitted jackets,but it's too extravagant for me.... Also I was looking to wear with white palazzo pants.I am looking for black or navy blue I do like the first one.Its simple and can be dressed up with accessories. I actually was ready to purchase,but then I saw the second one. I do love that shimmer and also the first one does not have a chain. I do not have no Chanel jackets without chain ,so don't know how they fit Oh well I usually can visualize the fit and know what I want,but not this time [emoji15] [emoji56][emoji177]blessings


----------



## EmileH

Coco.lover said:


> This is me wearing my Rome jacket last week in Paris. I'm a super casual person, please excuse the sneakers I NEVER wear them back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me wearing my beautiful Rome Black Cashmere and Silk Dress with Wolford tights and ballet flats.



Nothing to excuse. Casually chic. Perfect for Paris. You look great.


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have been working so much I never had time to find the white and my SA is now holding the black for me. I agree with your line of thinking, the ease of styling the black, and cost per wear. I look forward to your modeling shot, you always look great in everything! I can't see the black until later in the week.  I still may wait for the ritz jacket if it's not absolute love. I'm trying to be very mindful about what I bring in to my closet.



Of course if you don't love it like omg [emoji44] "I have to have it " and there is no immediate need ,then good decision to wait[emoji106][emoji4][emoji56][emoji177]blessings


----------



## EmileH

From the other day. My spring 2017 dress with a black silk blouse


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the other day. My spring 2017 dress with a black silk blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639387



Perfect with the bag and necklace of course. I love the little collars peeping out.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the other day. My spring 2017 dress with a black silk blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639387



This is a very attractive look with the black blouse underneath. I like the dress very well with "sleeves". Gorgeous K as always.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the other day. My spring 2017 dress with a black silk blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639387



That's clever, now you can wear it all year round![emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Coco.lover said:


> This is me wearing my Rome jacket last week in Paris. I'm a super casual person, please excuse the sneakers I NEVER wear them back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is me wearing my beautiful Rome Black Cashmere and Silk Dress with Wolford tights and ballet flats.



Great useful pieces, twins on both items. So perfect to travel and they both get you from morning to night! [emoji7]
I'm sure chique parisiennes will have a pair of flats in their bag to walk if needed.[emoji1]


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> I like the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639078
> 
> But I always find a jacket more useful for me than a summer coat.


I love this skirt. I was also thinking of maybe leaving jackets behind this time, waiting for the ritz jacket and buying this skirt. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I rushed to try the robot suit today.
Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person.. 
I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads. 
The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3639938


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]



It really looks beautiful on you. I like it as a suit. Totally you. Great purchase.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It really looks beautiful on you. I like it as a suit. Totally you. Great purchase.



Thank you dear PBP, resistance is so vain..
[emoji854]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


Looks fabulous on you! Very elegant.


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



Absolutely love it on you!


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



Love 
It's perfect on you 
I think the white is gorgeous 
I've seen the suit and the sparkle and detail is so oh la la classic Chanel


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I love this skirt. I was also thinking of maybe leaving jackets behind this time, waiting for the ritz jacket and buying this skirt. It's so beautiful!



Great idea 
Sometimes the skirt is enough !


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



This is the quintessential Chanel suit! gorgeous on you! so stylish! Conrgats!


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



Pp, You look gorgeous!  now I can't get the white jacket out of my mind!

IMO, the robot jacket is not a boxy/straight fit at all, I actually compared it with my 16C (Seoul runway) jacket which most ladies on here have one or two CWs, it is the same width everything from shoulder to waist...except the robot is little longer in length and looks more formal, therefore if you love the 16C cute jacket, you will love the robot  .


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Pp, You look gorgeous!  now I can't get the white jacket out of my mind!
> 
> IMO, the robot jacket is not a boxy/straight fit at all, I actually compared it with my 16C (Seoul runway) jacket which most ladies on here have one or two CWs, it is the same width everything from shoulder to waist...except the robot is little longer in length and looks more formal, therefore if you love the 16C cute jacket, you will love the robot  .



No doubt it looks fabulous on both of you ladies.


----------



## killua_estee

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



You look really good in this!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


Stunning on you!


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


I love this!! It's so beautiful on you, and you got the skirt to fit you at just the right length. It's so you.


----------



## dharma

girleuro said:


> Thank you so much Dharma
> I do a few outfits in my mind .Actually I was looking for the longer more fitted or A line jackets to wear with my slim black pants . I want little bit more classy and elegant look so I do looking to cover my hips I could wear with my shorter fitted jackets,but it's too extravagant for me.... Also I was looking to wear with white palazzo pants.I am looking for black or navy blue I do like the first one.Its simple and can be dressed up with accessories. I actually was ready to purchase,but then I saw the second one. I do love that shimmer and also the first one does not have a chain. I do not have no Chanel jackets without chain ,so don't know how they fit Oh well I usually can visualize the fit and know what I want,but not this time [emoji15] [emoji56][emoji177]blessings


From the outfits you describe, the first would be very elegant. I don't think not having the chain will change the general fit.


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> From the outfits you describe, the first would be very elegant. I don't think not having the chain will change the general fit.



Thank you so much Dharma [emoji177]I was leaning towards first one too is just to me very simple but very elegant and can be dressed up with some pearls [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



It's beautiful on you [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



Love it, looks perfect on you


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


Looks great!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Looks fabulous on you! Very elegant.





ms piggy said:


> Absolutely love it on you!





TankerToad said:


> Love
> It's perfect on you
> I think the white is gorgeous
> I've seen the suit and the sparkle and detail is so oh la la classic Chanel





ari said:


> This is the quintessential Chanel suit! gorgeous on you! so stylish! Conrgats!





tonkamama said:


> Pp, You look gorgeous!  now I can't get the white jacket out of my mind!
> 
> IMO, the robot jacket is not a boxy/straight fit at all, I actually compared it with my 16C (Seoul runway) jacket which most ladies on here have one or two CWs, it is the same width everything from shoulder to waist...except the robot is little longer in length and looks more formal, therefore if you love the 16C cute jacket, you will love the robot  .





killua_estee said:


> You look really good in this!





gracekelly said:


> Stunning on you!





Genie27 said:


> I love this!! It's so beautiful on you, and you got the skirt to fit you at just the right length. It's so you.





girleuro said:


> It's beautiful on you [emoji177][emoji4]





Baglover121 said:


> Love it, looks perfect on you





chaneljewel said:


> Looks great!



Your appreciation will soften the credit card bill that'll follow, thank you dear Moirai, ms piggy,TT, ari,tonkamama,killua_estee,gracekelly, genie27,girl euro,baglover121, chaneljewel.
[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]

TM I agree about the similarities with the C16 in a little longer version. I'm glad it's lined!
I can easily wear it under a raincoat as I'll need to, it's very lightweight.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks wonderful on you. Definitely a YES!


----------



## pigleto972001

Double post.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks wonderful on you. Definitely a YES!



Thank you dear pigleto[emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938



Beautiful!  I love it as a suit, so vibrant and so classic Chanel. Congrats!


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


It's beautiful on you and I love your reasoning! You are most definitely a suit person, they look perfect on you. I kind of like the pink shoes!


----------



## smileygirl

One of my surprise sale finds!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> One of my surprise sale finds!



How very pretty. Great find.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful!  I love it as a suit, so vibrant and so classic Chanel. Congrats!





dharma said:


> It's beautiful on you and I love your reasoning! You are most definitely a suit person, they look perfect on you. I kind of like the pink shoes!



Thank you ailoversale and dharma! [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> One of my surprise sale finds!



This is so nice, elegant but modern plus a special color [emoji7]. Very good find!


----------



## girleuro

smileygirl said:


> One of my surprise sale finds!



Beautiful![emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## ailoveresale

I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Depends how you'd feel if they were all gone. It's a lovely jacket. My SA said Neimans sold out of the 38 and 40s of both colors but I don't regret passing on it. It depends if you love it !!

Also what made it easier to pass on it is there's some stuff w the Paris Ritz show and even the fall runway upcoming to love


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605



I would hold on to your $$$ and wait until June when the Fall things come in.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605



You will know it in your heart. It has to be true love. I agree with the others. I'm conserving funds for fall.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Does anyone have any good pics or intel on the classic jackets coming in the next collections? The black Cosmopolite jacket looks fab but I couldn't find a detailed pic.


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605


Was it you that posted the white one earlier- I think I preferred the lighter colour on you, especially if you are not a suit person. 

My very personal opinion is to skip it and get something that makes you go 'wow' rather than "because it's popular". It may hold resale value well, but to wear, in LA in a more casual lifestyle it may be a miss. It is beautiful but if you aren't going to wear it, it will only take up real estate in your closet. 

I love the dress though.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605



If you absolutely don't love it,maybe you shouldn't buy. It's going to be more jackets Cosmopolite collection is looking really good [emoji12] and might be on sale as well who knows [emoji177][emoji56]Blessings


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605



The dress is nice...what's it like without the jacket?  Sleeves or sleeveless?


----------



## smileygirl

I prefer the white robot but I just didn't love it enough to take it home.  Especially compared to the Paris Rome collection and what's coming up.  I agree to wait for the upcoming stuff if you aren't completely sold!


----------



## tonkamama

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605


If you are not sure then you should return it.  Another option is hold on to it for couple more weeks, if you find yourself not reaching out for it, that means it's not for you.  Good luck deciding dear.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cosmopolite is beautiful and I remember it was going to be somewhat pricey. Fall is very sparkly. I found out the white and black plaid jacket is all sequins. Very pretty but prob too much for an every day jacket for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ps. I loved the crazy sparkly tights and the crazy sparkly boots though LOL!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Ps. I loved the crazy sparkly tights and the crazy sparkly boots though LOL!



Any info on price? I dint mind the sequins. I have already gone all in with pearls. Sequins will be next I suppose. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I think she said it was a bit under 10k.


----------



## tonkamama

Not sure about the price, but it looks like the simplified version, comes in black and white per my SA.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Depends how you'd feel if they were all gone. It's a lovely jacket. My SA said Neimans sold out of the 38 and 40s of both colors but I don't regret passing on it. It depends if you love it !!
> 
> Also what made it easier to pass on it is there's some stuff w the Paris Ritz show and even the fall runway upcoming to love



I'm pretty sure there are at least 5 people on the waitlist for the jacket as I am size 40 which is very popular. I don't know how I'd feel if it was all sold out...I think I'd be ok because I have the white. [emoji12]



gracekelly said:


> I would hold on to your $$$ and wait until June when the Fall things come in.



I'm thinking of holding onto my money for June sales!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You will know it in your heart. It has to be true love. I agree with the others. I'm conserving funds for fall.



Very true - the white "sang" to me, as you said earlier.



Genie27 said:


> Was it you that posted the white one earlier- I think I preferred the lighter colour on you, especially if you are not a suit person.
> 
> My very personal opinion is to skip it and get something that makes you go 'wow' rather than "because it's popular". It may hold resale value well, but to wear, in LA in a more casual lifestyle it may be a miss. It is beautiful but if you aren't going to wear it, it will only take up real estate in your closet.
> 
> I love the dress though.



Yes I have the white which I think is very refreshing and can be worn casually with jeans in LA. I can also see wearing it over a black or beige dress. I really love the white and thought I would love the black equally.
Thanks on the dress - a few other lovely ladies posted mod pics which finally swayed me to get it!



girleuro said:


> If you absolutely don't love it,maybe you shouldn't buy. It's going to be more jackets Cosmopolite collection is looking really good [emoji12] and might be on sale as well who knows [emoji177][emoji56]Blessings



There are some nice jackets in Cosmopolite, although also might not work with my climate, but we shall see!



chaneljewel said:


> The dress is nice...what's it like without the jacket?  Sleeves or sleeveless?



Thank you! It has an optional belt and has short sleeves. The knit has weight to it so it holds its shape. I actually prefer it without the belt.



smileygirl said:


> I prefer the white robot but I just didn't love it enough to take it home.  Especially compared to the Paris Rome collection and what's coming up.  I agree to wait for the upcoming stuff if you aren't completely sold!



I'm happy waiting for cruise and spring/summer to go on sale!



tonkamama said:


> If you are not sure then you should return it.  Another option is hold on to it for couple more weeks, if you find yourself not reaching out for it, that means it's not for you.  Good luck deciding dear.



Thank you dear [emoji5]. I do have a little time to decide but I think it may be going back...


----------



## pigleto972001

tonkamama said:


> Not sure about the price, but it looks like the simplified version, comes in black and white per my SA.
> 
> View attachment 3642012



Awesome. I loved the style of the jacket. I like the raglan? shoulder lines. There were some variations of this jacket in the show


----------



## pigleto972001

ailoveresale said:


> I'm pretty sure there are at least 5 people on the waitlist for the jacket as I am size 40 which is very popular. I don't know how I'd feel if it was all sold out...I think I'd be ok because I have the white. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of holding onto my money for June sales!
> 
> 
> 
> Very true - the white "sang" to me, as you said earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have the white which I think is very refreshing and can be worn casually with jeans in LA. I can also see wearing it over a black or beige dress. I really love the white and thought I would love the black equally.
> Thanks on the dress - a few other lovely ladies posted mod pics which finally swayed me to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> There are some nice jackets in Cosmopolite, although also might not work with my climate, but we shall see!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It has an optional belt and has short sleeves. The knit has weight to it so it holds its shape. I actually prefer it without the belt.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy waiting for cruise and spring/summer to go on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear [emoji5]. I do have a little time to decide but I think it may be going back...



I actually liked the white a bit better than the black. It bothered me a bit that the incomplete grid showed much more on the black. And also the grid appeared to have pieces that were kind of hanging out of it when you looked more closely. All in all it wasn't for me. It is a pretty piece


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> I actually liked the white a bit better than the black. It bothered me a bit that the incomplete grid showed much more on the black. And also the grid appeared to have pieces that were kind of hanging out of it when you looked more closely. All in all it wasn't for me. It is a pretty piece
> View attachment 3642030



Yes I agree! The incomplete grid is bothering me and my  OCD tendencies a bit - another reason I passed on the skirt, it is much more visible with a larger swathe of fabric. It is not as noticeable in the white. [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

When I looked at the pic of the white ... it's like an optical illusion and my eyes fill in the grid [emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Not sure about the price, but it looks like the simplified version, comes in black and white per my SA.
> 
> View attachment 3642012



It comes in pale pink/ nude as a suit. But it's mohair[emoji26]


----------



## Pourquoipas

I was considering this one from ground control It's a bit outspoken but I like it, maybe a little close in CW to the Paris-Rome gold tweed. 
It looks like a perfect fit


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605



I can imagine you'd love to have both as you could use them so much more in your warm climate. I have bought two styles of the same jacket once, I won't do it again. So many options will come for sure. We all know best what works for our lifestyle and if I'm not sure I do as you did and sleep over it. Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Cosmopolite is beautiful and I remember it was going to be somewhat pricey. Fall is very sparkly. I found out the white and black plaid jacket is all sequins. Very pretty but prob too much for an every day jacket for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3641930



Thanks for the info. That sounds about right for something like this 



tonkamama said:


> Not sure about the price, but it looks like the simplified version, comes in black and white per my SA.
> 
> View attachment 3642012



This looks like the more simple mohair jacket that pourquoispas just posted. I don't like it as much for myself. The pocket placement and cut of the black and white plaid one are very flattering and lengthening on me. I'm learning that works best for me..


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> When I looked at the pic of the white ... it's like an optical illusion and my eyes fill in the grid [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642033



This sort of grid but completed (Amsler's grid) is presented to people to screen for central retinal degeneration! If all is straight and complete you're fine[emoji16] so I guess you're right to be bothered.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pourquoipas said:


> It comes in pale pink/ nude as a suit. But it's mohair[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642086



Oh wow, that looks warm, too warm!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh wow, that looks warm, too warm!



Exactly my thoughts. Even in Northern Europe we have central heating [emoji23], it's the kind of suit you'll appreciate in a drafty old castle in Scotland I guess.


----------



## pigleto972001

The lining is shiny I think I see


----------



## EmileH

My uniform again. Navy ankle pants and  cashmere turtleneck. Hermes shawl in a rather sedate pattern (mors design) and my silver farandole, kitten heels. This is a comfortable combination for work for me and gets me out of the door quickly. Sorry for the glare from the chandelier. It's not a halo I assure you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My uniform again. Navy ankle pants and  cashmere turtleneck. Hermes shawl in a rather sedate pattern (mors design) and my silver farandole, kitten heels. This is a comfortable combination for work for me and gets me out of the door quickly. Sorry for the glare from the chandelier. It's not a halo I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3642166



Of course it's a halo[emoji56][emoji56]
Very good work outfit again[emoji255]
I did something similar today hoping for some sun on a cold day


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course it's a halo[emoji56][emoji56]
> Very good work outfit again[emoji255]
> I did something similar today hoping for some sun on a cold day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642176



Such a beautiful jacket. Nice to see you wearing and enjoying it.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> The lining is shiny I think I see


So not only will you be nice and toasty from all the mohair, but the reflected heat from the silver lining will make it extra, extra...I'm not going there - I think I had a hot flash from just thinking about it.

PbP, wear it with pride - the halo becomes you. 

PqP - very cute look. 

All of you beautiful ladies who post your outfits here have inspired me to improve my work wardrobe over the past few months. And that has helped me get motivated in other aspects as well. So a heartfelt thank you for inspiring me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Such a beautiful jacket. Nice to see you wearing and enjoying it.



Yes dear PBP, I finally found a skirt I like it with[emoji12] and they have taken in the back a bit so it fits better. I like to wear spring colors now.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> So not only will you be nice and toasty from all the mohair, but the reflected heat from the silver lining will make it extra, extra...I'm not going there - I think I had a hot flash from just thinking about it.
> 
> PbP, wear it with pride - the halo becomes you.
> 
> PqP - very cute look.
> 
> All of you beautiful ladies who post your outfits here have inspired me to improve my work wardrobe over the past few months. And that has helped me get motivated in other aspects as well. So a heartfelt thank you for inspiring me.



I totally agree, paying attention to my way to dress ( it doesn't necessarily have to be high-end of course) is rewarding in many aspects. 
I always admire seniors who keep dressing up even if work is no longer involved.


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> I was considering this one from ground control It's a bit outspoken but I like it, maybe a little close in CW to the Paris-Rome gold tweed.
> It looks like a perfect fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642087



Gorgeous I love this...


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



This looks absolutely beautiful on you. I love the pairing with all black. The black definitely has multiple options and as such it's probably the better choice based on our price per wear reasoning [emoji23][emoji383]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> It comes in pale pink/ nude as a suit. But it's mohair[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642086


NOOOO!  To mohair..  I can already see the little fuzz balls forming.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I was considering this one from ground control It's a bit outspoken but I like it, maybe a little close in CW to the Paris-Rome gold tweed.
> It looks like a perfect fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642087


This is wild and I like it!  I bought the coat with the checks so I will have to stay away from this one.


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful as always!  Fits so well.


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> This looks absolutely beautiful on you. I love the pairing with all black. The black definitely has multiple options and as such it's probably the better choice based on our price per wear reasoning [emoji23][emoji383]





gracekelly said:


> Beautiful as always!  Fits so well.



Thanks so much ladies, at least the patterns make some differences apart from my all black jackets ...  have a great day dears 

Big thanks to those that like my post..


----------



## girleuro

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



It fits you absolutely beautiful tonkamama and wearable casually very nice [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



It looks fabulous on you and it's perfectly accessorized of course, well done.


----------



## gracekelly

Ladies, apropos of my comment about the mohair jacket...this is what comes to mind.  Been there and done that with the black Paris-Rome, anyone?


----------



## pigleto972001

tonkamama said:


> Thanks so much ladies, at least the patterns make some differences apart from my all black jackets ...  have a great day dears
> 
> Big thanks to those that like my post..



It looks like it was made for you. Looks awesome [emoji7]


----------



## RyukkuX

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.


Love the entire outfit!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much for the lovely comments.  Chanel has created so many beautiful styles for each one of us to look and  feel pretty wearing it.  



girleuro said:


> It fits you absolutely beautiful tonkamama and wearable casually very nice [emoji177]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks fabulous on you and it's perfectly accessorized of course, well done.





pigleto972001 said:


> It looks like it was made for you. Looks awesome [emoji7]





RyukkuX said:


> Love the entire outfit!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I can imagine you'd love to have both as you could use them so much more in your warm climate. I have bought two styles of the same jacket once, I won't do it again. So many options will come for sure. We all know best what works for our lifestyle and if I'm not sure I do as you did and sleep over it. Good luck!



Yes the lightweight it much more suitable for my climate. But I'm sure more options are coming up! I'm sending it back. [emoji846]



Pourquoipas said:


> This sort of grid but completed (Amsler's grid) is presented to people to screen for central retinal degeneration! If all is straight and complete you're fine[emoji16] so I guess you're right to be bothered.



Lol [emoji23]. I'm a neurologist married to a retinal surgeon so of course this makes sense [emoji6]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> My uniform again. Navy ankle pants and  cashmere turtleneck. Hermes shawl in a rather sedate pattern (mors design) and my silver farandole, kitten heels. This is a comfortable combination for work for me and gets me out of the door quickly. Sorry for the glare from the chandelier. It's not a halo I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3642166



Beautiful! The halo is the glow of wearing Chanel. [emoji6]



Pourquoipas said:


> Of course it's a halo[emoji56][emoji56]
> Very good work outfit again[emoji255]
> I did something similar today hoping for some sun on a cold day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642176



Love the vibrant colors of the jacket!



tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful as usual! I think the black works much better for you than me. Love the black on black. [emoji1360]


----------



## Baglover121

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous tonkamama, you make everything look stunning


----------



## dharma

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.


Thank you for the photo, it looks amazing on you. I blame you if this ends up in my closet, lol. I'm glad to see it works casually. Although I'm not totally sold on the metallic element, you definitely make it work. I will be able to try it on Monday, until then I'm trying not to over think it.


----------



## smileygirl

Love it!!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605


I loved the white on you, I'm thinking if you don't love this, it should go back. The suit feels so heavy but perhaps a shorter length would help. Somehow the lightness of the white feels better as a suit. Thank you for always posting such helpful photos!


----------



## tonkamama

dharma said:


> Thank you for the photo, it looks amazing on you. I blame you if this ends up in my closet, lol. I'm glad to see it works casually. Although I'm not totally sold on the metallic element, you definitely make it work. I will be able to try it on Monday, until then I'm trying not to over think it.


Thank you and I know what you meant by the metallic element which more showy on the black jacket, I like it because I am mostly wearing boring neutrals including my handbags    and I love the edgier look of it too when I go for all blacks... In any case, If the black jacket is too much bling for you then I suggest go for the white.  Can't wait for your feedback


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you lovelies and those that liked my mod shot...always my pleasure to share my passion for fashion with all you  fashionista ladies on here... have a great day dears 



Baglover121 said:


> Gorgeous tonkamama, you make everything look stunning





smileygirl said:


> Love it!!


----------



## chaneljewel

tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.


Looks so nice on you!   I think it's great casually with the option of being dressy too.


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> I rushed to try the robot suit today.
> Despite all the mixed opinions I wanted it for different reasons, first white jacket, attended the défilé, I'm a suit person..
> I love it like it is, only the skirt is not my preferred length, it's knee length so I rolled up the waistband awaiting alterations . The light in the dressing room is an ugly yellow so I needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filter on the picture. Sorry for the mismatched shoes.
> It doesn't feel to formal even with the metallic threads.
> The black was beautiful but I can't obviously have both[emoji857]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639938


This looked too gorgeous on you. So glad you bought it, it looked like it belonged on you.


----------



## ailoveresale

dharma said:


> I loved the white on you, I'm thinking if you don't love this, it should go back. The suit feels so heavy but perhaps a shorter length would help. Somehow the lightness of the white feels better as a suit. Thank you for always posting such helpful photos!



Thank you so much dharma, so nice of you to say that! As tonkamama said, the "bling" is less noticeable on the white which is why I'm sending the black back, I think the white works better for my climate and lifestyle. [emoji6]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> This looked too gorgeous on you. So glad you bought it, it looked like it belonged on you.



Thank you dear Vanana, yes I'm glad I got it [emoji255]


----------



## ari

Am I last to join the party?


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great !!!! So envious of how the suit looks on y'all ! Sadly suits don't fit in my lifestyle


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556


I am dead! What an amazing party this is turning out to be.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556


OMG you are stunnIng!  If I had a place to wear a suit like that I'd sell my children to get my hands on one!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks great !!!! So envious of how the suit looks on y'all ! Sadly suits don't fit in my lifestyle


Thank you pigleto! But the jacket 38 [emoji12] looked great on you too! I'm not sure how I'd feel wearing it at work, it is a bit shiny, but I guess a white blouse and black or nude shoes will calm it down. 


Genie27 said:


> I am dead! What an amazing party this is turning out to be.


Thank you Genie!


ladysarah said:


> OMG you are stunnIng!  If I had a place to wear a suit like that I'd sell my children to get my hands on one!



Thank you Ladysarah, I'm at this certain age and can afford to be over dressed[emoji38] 
I wore the Cuba skirt today, again a bit dramatic look, but DH loved it


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556



That looks gorgeous on you Ari. Very elegant.[emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Thank you pigleto! But the jacket 38 [emoji12] looked great on you too! I'm not sure how I'd feel wearing it at work, it is a bit shiny, but I guess a white blouse and black or nude shoes will calm it down.
> 
> Thank you Genie!
> 
> 
> Thank you Ladysarah, I'm at this certain age and can afford to be over dressed[emoji38]
> I wore the Cuba skirt today, again a bit dramatic look, but DH loved it
> View attachment 3644570



What age Ari ?Women don't have an age it's getting more elegant with years[emoji12] You look beautiful and it's nothing over the top[emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556



It looks fabulous on you Ari! Your Cuba outfit is great too


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556



I was sure it would look great on you. There it is[emoji7][emoji7]
Love the Cuba outfit as well,you're infallible !
Just picked up mine from shortening the skirt. I don't look as elegant as you when it's longer so I'm happy now. I plan to wear it at work without tights when the weather allows it.






Some inspiration. The black jacket to the right is cute for those who look for an easy style!


----------



## tonkamama

chaneljewel said:


> Looks so nice on you!   I think it's great casually with the option of being dressy too.


Thank you dear


----------



## tonkamama

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556


Ari...  this is perfection!  Love the two-piece look on you and can't wait to see you styling the jacket casually too...


----------



## tonkamama

Pourquoipas said:


> I was sure it would look great on you. There it is[emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the Cuba outfit as well,you're infallible !
> Just picked up mine from shortening the skirt. I don't look as elegant as you when it's longer so I'm happy now. I plan to wear it at work without tights when the weather allows it.
> View attachment 3644583
> View attachment 3644584
> View attachment 3644585
> View attachment 3644587
> 
> 
> Some inspiration. The black jacket to the right is cute for those who look for an easy style!


Pp you look so lovely and elegant ...  I tried on the skirt (black) but it does not look good on me, maybe it's the length that bothers me so I passed.  The robot suits look are made for you and Ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

tonkamama said:


> Pp you look so lovely and elegant ...  I tried on the skirt (black) but it does not look good on me, maybe it's the length that bothers me so I passed.  The robot suits look are made for you and Ari!



Thank you dear tonkamama. The skirt length was not flattering on me before shortening. It felt matrimonial. Ari can wear this classic Chanel length so well. I guess it's all about proportions. I'm glad the seamstress did a good job on it so fast!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear tonkamama. The skirt length was not flattering on me before shortening. It felt matrimonial. Ari can wear this classic Chanel length so well. I guess it's all about proportions. I'm glad the seamstress did a good job on it so fast!



Looks perfect on you!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> One of my surprise sale finds!


Great dress smileygirl, very elegant! 



ailoveresale said:


> I went to try on the black robot jacket and skirt today...ended up returning the skirt because I can't ever see myself wearing it as a suit. And I can't believe I am saying this but I am also debating returning the jacket. It seems actually more formal than the white, which I know is the opposite of what some of you think. I also have so many black jackets already. My feeling is to pass on it but I'm worried I might regret it because these seem to be popular, but interested in hearing opinions. I'm sure if I return it some one else will be very happy!
> I also got the cruise knit dress in beige, which I am happy with. I was thinking of waiting for summer sales but I didn't want to risk it.
> View attachment 3641602
> View attachment 3641605


Did you buy the white one ? I thought that the white one looked great with your coloring! If you have too many black jackets then go for the white! I love the white better, but I don't have black summer jackets! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My uniform again. Navy ankle pants and  cashmere turtleneck. Hermes shawl in a rather sedate pattern (mors design) and my silver farandole, kitten heels. This is a comfortable combination for work for me and gets me out of the door quickly. Sorry for the glare from the chandelier. It's not a halo I assure you.
> 
> View attachment 3642166


Very stylish PP! Love it with pants! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Of course it's a halo[emoji56][emoji56]
> Very good work outfit again[emoji255]
> I did something similar today hoping for some sun on a cold day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642176


Love the colors of this jacket! 


tonkamama said:


> Sorry for the delay, here is the mod shot of me wearing the black robot jacket.  I don't have an office job therefore I am going to enjoy wearing it casually .  Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats tonkamama! Looks great! What bag are you wearing with it?


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Thank you pigleto! But the jacket 38 [emoji12] looked great on you too! I'm not sure how I'd feel wearing it at work, it is a bit shiny, but I guess a white blouse and black or nude shoes will calm it down.
> 
> Thank you Genie!
> 
> 
> Thank you Ladysarah, I'm at this certain age and can afford to be over dressed[emoji38]
> I wore the Cuba skirt today, again a bit dramatic look, but DH loved it
> View attachment 3644570



You are soooo chic!


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> That looks gorgeous on you Ari. Very elegant.[emoji177]





girleuro said:


> What age Ari ?Women don't have an age it's getting more elegant with years[emoji12] You look beautiful and it's nothing over the top[emoji106][emoji177]


girleuro, thank you [emoji4] 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks fabulous on you Ari! Your Cuba outfit is great too


Thank you PP!


Pourquoipas said:


> I was sure it would look great on you. There it is[emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the Cuba outfit as well,you're infallible !
> Just picked up mine from shortening the skirt. I don't look as elegant as you when it's longer so I'm happy now. I plan to wear it at work without tights when the weather allows it.
> View attachment 3644583
> View attachment 3644584
> View attachment 3644585
> View attachment 3644587
> 
> Thank you PQP! Great compliment!
> 
> Some inspiration. The black jacket to the right is cute for those who look for an easy style!


Thank you PQP! I love it with thighs, looks very fashionable! But bare legs would look great too! The shorter skirt is great and you have perfect legs to show off! 
[="tonkamama, post: 31188701, member: 308501"]Ari...  this is perfection!  Love the two-piece look on you and can't wait to see you styling the jacket casually too... [/QUOTE]
Thank you tonkamama! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear tonkamama. The skirt length was not flattering on me before shortening. It felt matrimonial. Ari can wear this classic Chanel length so well. I guess it's all about proportions. I'm glad the seamstress did a good job on it so fast!



Absolutely perfect on you!


----------



## ari

Mrs.Z said:


> You are soooo chic!



Thank you Mrs.Z!


----------



## rhm

Ohhhh! All you ladies looking fantastic in the robot suit is making me second guess my choice!!!
Maybe I really should try the jacket as a suit rather than just the jacket because I planned on wearing it as a suit in the first place. 

I guess its just another excuse for me to visit my local boutique again haha.


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> Ohhhh! All you ladies looking fantastic in the robot suit is making me second guess my choice!!!
> Maybe I really should try the jacket as a suit rather than just the jacket because I planned on wearing it as a suit in the first place.
> 
> I guess its just another excuse for me to visit my local boutique again haha.



Good luck deciding!  A suit can be styled and look quite casual-elegant, especially the Paris-Rome was easy, just stick your hands in the pockets and off you go. Not that I recommend this styling I found :[emoji16]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556


So elegant and beautiful on you!  Perfect for an anniversary or birthday with the gold shoes.


----------



## hockeymama

I've joined the party too . . . In white. But just the jacket


----------



## tonkamama

I was carrying my black B30 but I have few black Chanel bags and a jige ready to go 



ari said:


> Great dress smileygirl, very elegant!
> 
> 
> Did you buy the white one ? I thought that the white one looked great with your coloring! If you have too many black jackets then go for the white! I love the white better, but I don't have black summer jackets!
> 
> Very stylish PP! Love it with pants!
> 
> Love the colors of this jacket!
> 
> 
> Congrats tonkamama! Looks great! What bag are you wearing with it?


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556



Gorgeous! Looks amazing on you!!



Pourquoipas said:


> I was sure it would look great on you. There it is[emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the Cuba outfit as well,you're infallible !
> Just picked up mine from shortening the skirt. I don't look as elegant as you when it's longer so I'm happy now. I plan to wear it at work without tights when the weather allows it.
> View attachment 3644583
> View attachment 3644584
> View attachment 3644585
> View attachment 3644587
> 
> 
> Some inspiration. The black jacket to the right is cute for those who look for an easy style!



Wow looks amazing! Like the skirt length now [emoji6][emoji1360]



ari said:


> Did you buy the white one ? I thought that the white one looked great with your coloring! If you have too many black jackets then go for the white! I love the white better, but I don't have black summer jackets!



Yes I got the white! Thank you! I loved it so much I thought I would love the black too, but I think it just didn't suit me as well. I'm happy with my decision. [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

The suits look fabulous on you ari and pp!!


----------



## TankerToad

Loving everyone's robot suits
Thank you for sharing 
It's so fun to see how each one makes this suit totally their own !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours! 
I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



Wow! That's fabulous. I love both. I think I like the pink better but it's a tough call. Is the shirt Chanel? It's really gorgeous. 

Good for you for figuring out what works best for you! Well done.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! That's fabulous. I love both. I think I like the pink better but it's a tough call. Is the shirt Chanel? It's really gorgeous.
> Good for you for figuring out what works best for you! Well done.


Thank you! Yes the shirt is Chanel but in size 36 it's really big on me so I didn't get the shirt. It was a very tough call to just buy one of the dresses. But I have the other one on hold in case I change my mind. Will wait for more to chip in.


----------



## Genie27

Both are very nice but I love the pink with your skin tone. Depending on the weight of the fabric that's what I would pick. 

Is the blue the same tweed as PbPs pearl trim jacket?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> Both are very nice but I love the pink with your skin tone. Depending on the weight of the fabric that's what I would pick.
> 
> Is the blue the same tweed as PbPs pearl trim jacket?


Thank you! The answe to your question is yes I think so.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! The answe to your question is yes I think so.



Yes it's the same tweed as mine. 

Let us know what you decide, it's a lovely dress in either fabric. 

Can I ask how much the blouse cost?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's the same tweed as mine.
> 
> Let us know what you decide, it's a lovely dress in either fabric.
> 
> Can I ask how much the blouse cost?


I didn't pay too much attention but I think it's about £1700 or something.


----------



## pigleto972001

They are both pretty! Personally I like the blue.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> They are both pretty! Personally I like the blue.


Thank you! Blue suits our climate here more and my personal colouring of winter.


----------



## Moirai

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814


You look great in both! I prefer the darker one because it's more versatile.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Moirai said:


> You look great in both! I prefer *the darker one because it's more versatile.*


Agreed! Thank you for chiming in!


----------



## chaneljewel

Although I love pink in general, I prefer the blue in this dress.  I do think the pink is pretty, but would prefer it without the blouse.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chaneljewel said:


> Although I love pink in general, I prefer the blue in this dress.  I do think the pink is pretty, but would prefer it without the blouse.


Thank you dear!


----------



## girleuro

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



Dresses are beautiful on you! I like blue better [emoji177] but they both beautiful [emoji106]


----------



## girleuro

chaneljewel said:


> Although I love pink in general, I prefer the blue in this dress.  I do think the pink is pretty, but would prefer it without the blouse.



I had the same thought[emoji12]Without a blouse would the pink one [emoji177]


----------



## kat99

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



I actually really like the pink! So pretty and feminine.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Blue! It's stunning!!


----------



## HADASSA

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



If you are looking for versatility, go with the blue.

However, the style shows up better on the pink and the short sleeves make for a lovely Summer afternoon Tea dress [emoji1360]


----------



## scarf1

I think they are both beautiful, but I actually slightly prefer the pink. It has a spring/summer vibe.
The blue one is more wintry to my eyes.
I am sure you will be happy with either( or both)


----------



## smileygirl

I tried these on as well and liked the blue better on me, but I think I like the pink on you!


----------



## tonkamama

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814


Both look great on you but because I am not a pink perosn, thus my vote goes to the blue which also more versatile...


----------



## smileygirl

Thanks everyone!  A surprise because I only tried it on since there was absolutely nothing in my size on sale that day  even my SA was surprised at how it looked



Pocketbook Pup said:


> How very pretty. Great find.





Pourquoipas said:


> This is so nice, elegant but modern plus a special color [emoji7]. Very good find!





girleuro said:


> Beautiful![emoji7][emoji177]





ari said:


> Great dress smileygirl, very elegant!
> 
> 
> Did you buy the white one ? I thought that the white one looked great with your coloring! If you have too many black jackets then go for the white! I love the white better, but I don't have black summer jackets!
> 
> Very stylish PP! Love it with pants!
> 
> Love the colors of this jacket!
> 
> 
> Congrats tonkamama! Looks great! What bag are you wearing with it?


----------



## TankerToad

Both are beautiful 
But the pink looks really nice on you -
Love the short sleeves on this dress-


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



xiangxiang, I hope you picked the pink, it looks great and it fits you perfectly. I'm not sure but the blue looks a bit big for you. Both dresses are great!


----------



## Pourquoipas

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



I love this dress on you, it's so nicely accentuated on the waist. I would chose pink for you, without the blouse but maybe you prefer the blue for a more classic color. Both look great anyway, can't go wrong.


----------



## pinklining

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



At first look, i prefer the blue dress. But on second thought, the pink tweed looks lighter and hence more youthful for summer


----------



## ms piggy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



Both are equally lovely on its own. To me the blue is classic whilst the pink has a more youthful vibe. So it depends which look you prefer. Does this have a V neckline?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pourquoipas said:


> Good luck deciding!  A suit can be styled and look quite casual-elegant, especially the Paris-Rome was easy, just stick your hands in the pockets and off you go. Not that I recommend this styling I found :[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644665


 too funny! No this kind of styling is not good!


----------



## chicinthecity777

girleuro said:


> I had the same thought[emoji12]Without a blouse would the pink one [emoji177]


Thank you *girleuro*! 


kat99 said:


> I actually really like the pink! So pretty and feminine.


Thank you *kat*! Yes the pink is really sweet! 


lasttotheparty said:


> Blue! It's stunning!!


Thank you *lasttotheparty*! Indeed it is! 


HADASSA said:


> If you are looking for versatility, go with the blue.
> However, the style shows up better on the pink and the short sleeves make for a lovely Summer afternoon Tea dress [emoji1360]


Thank you *HADASSA*! Yes the pink is very summery!


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarf1 said:


> I think they are both beautiful, but I actually slightly prefer the pink. It has a spring/summer vibe.
> The blue one is more wintry to my eyes.
> I am sure you will be happy with either( or both)


Thank you *scarf1*! It did come across my mind to get both! But my senses came to me in time. This is not uniqlo after all. But I do still have the other one on reserve for now.


smileygirl said:


> I tried these on as well and liked the blue better on me, but I think I like the pink on you!


Thank you smileygirl! It really is neck and neck for me on these and it was very hard to walk away with just one, well, for now.


tonkamama said:


> Both look great on you but because I am not a pink perosn, thus my vote goes to the blue which also more versatile...


Thank you *tonkamama*! Yes blue is definitely more versatile for me. It's more office appropriate and weather appropriate where I am.


----------



## chicinthecity777

TankerToad said:


> Both are beautiful
> But the pink looks really nice on you -
> Love the short sleeves on this dress-


Thank you *TT*! 


ari said:


> xiangxiang, I hope you picked the pink, it looks great and it fits you perfectly. I'm not sure but the blue looks a bit big for you. Both dresses are great!


Thank you *ari*! I had to take another look at photos about the fit and you are right the pink does look slimmer on the waist. But they are both 36 and when I tried them, I didn't feel any difference. It's a little loose on the waist which my SA and the tailor looked together and decided not to alter because I want a bit space for a blouse or a thin turtle neck underneath.


pinklining said:


> At first look, i prefer the blue dress. But on second thought, the pink tweed looks lighter and hence more youthful for summer


Thank you *pinklining! *Agree re the pink. 


ms piggy said:


> Both are equally lovely on its own. To me the blue is classic whilst the pink has a more youthful vibe. So it depends which look you prefer. Does this have a V neckline?


Thank you *ms piggy*! To be honest I want both! Lol! Yes it does. Will post more photos shortly. 


Pourquoipas said:


> I love this dress on you, it's so nicely accentuated on the waist. I would chose pink for you, without the blouse but maybe you prefer the blue for a more classic color. Both look great anyway, can't go wrong.


Thank you *Pourquoipas*! This is the thing with the pink. It's very summery but we don't realy have summers here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Here is the 2nd half of the story. So I took the blue home and have the pink on hold. Here are some photos of the blue in more details.
@ms piggy it does have a v neck but but very low.
I chose the blue because my head told me it's more versatile. I work in a very conservative corporate environment and our weather is never warm enough for me. But if money is no object, I would get the pink as well in a heartbeat! But for now I THINK I should just get one.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And with a navy and a white blouse. 
I prefer the look with white blouse. But I think I can get away with navy/black blouse and boots in the winter.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> xiangxiang, I hope you picked the pink, it looks great and it fits you perfectly. I'm not sure but the blue looks a bit big for you. Both dresses are great!


Ari, I keep thinking about what you said about the fit of the blue and I think I may know why. At some point they couldn't locate the size 36 of the blue dress so I was given the 38 to try on. It is possible the photo with the blue was the size 38. They eventually found the 36 and I tried it but not sure I took that photo.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ari, I keep thinking about what you said about the fit of the blue and I think I may know why. At some point they couldn't locate the size 36 of the blue dress so I was given the 38 to try on. It is possible the photo with the blue was the size 38. They eventually found the 36 and I tried it but not sure I took that photo.



Oh I'll bet that's it.  

I think you made a very wise decision. They both looked pretty but I didn't know your climate or lifestyle. I like the tweed in your dress/ my outfit because it is very versatile and all season. I think it looks great layered with all of your tops. You might even go with boots with the turtleneck to make it even more cold weather appropriate. Or black tights of course. Well done. And thanks for letting us share in the fun.


----------



## Pourquoipas

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And with a navy and a white blouse.
> I prefer the look with white blouse. But I think I can get away with navy/black blouse and boots in the winter.
> View attachment 3646365
> 
> View attachment 3646366
> 
> View attachment 3646367
> 
> View attachment 3646368



Wise choice certainly. The colors of this one will virtually match anything and you could wear this all year round. Now the hard part is to get the other one out of your[emoji189]. Stay strong!


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ari, I keep thinking about what you said about the fit of the blue and I think I may know why. At some point they couldn't locate the size 36 of the blue dress so I was given the 38 to try on. It is possible the photo with the blue was the size 38. They eventually found the 36 and I tried it but not sure I took that photo.



[emoji23] at the end you are with the right fit! Sorry I created such confusion. [emoji87]
The blue is better for conservative environment.


----------



## ari

Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814



Blue. I could be biased though, my old school music teacher (and I do not mean ol' skool) had a dress a bit like the pink. 

Blue for the higher contrast (you can pull off the drama) and slightly more practical. It will also go with more of your H bags XXX


----------



## papertiger

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And with a navy and a white blouse.
> I prefer the look with white blouse. But I think I can get away with navy/black blouse and boots in the winter.
> View attachment 3646365
> 
> View attachment 3646366
> 
> View attachment 3646367
> 
> View attachment 3646368



Great, you made the right choice 

Shirt loos nice, you can also do a fine silk roll-neck of most (of you Winter palette) colours. I think I prefer the slim-fit shirts and LS tops ender anyway, the blouse was just a bit too retro for the corp work place


----------



## Moirai

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here is the 2nd half of the story. So I took the blue home and have the pink on hold. Here are some photos of the blue in more details.
> @ms piggy it does have a v neck but but very low.
> I chose the blue because my head told me it's more versatile. I work in a very conservative corporate environment and our weather is never warm enough for me. But if money is no object, I would get the pink as well in a heartbeat! But for now I THINK I should just get one.
> View attachment 3646361
> 
> View attachment 3646363


Great choice. Thanks for taking us along for the ride. I love the look of dresses with long black suede boots and this dress would look great with them as well as with pumps.


----------



## loves

ari you look gorgeous


ari said:


> Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.
> View attachment 3646399


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.
> View attachment 3646399



Smashing weekend look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ms piggy

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And with a navy and a white blouse.
> I prefer the look with white blouse. But I think I can get away with navy/black blouse and boots in the winter.
> View attachment 3646365
> 
> View attachment 3646366
> 
> View attachment 3646367
> 
> View attachment 3646368



Good choice for versatility. And I spy pockets (my weakness for dresses)!

@ari love how the Brandebourg shawl ties in the whole look and the juxtaposition of the biker jacket against the polka dotted trousers, fab!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ari, you are rockin that look!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And with a navy and a white blouse.
> I prefer the look with white blouse. But I think I can get away with navy/black blouse and boots in the winter.
> View attachment 3646365
> 
> View attachment 3646366
> 
> View attachment 3646367
> 
> View attachment 3646368



I personally like the blue but maybe because I always look for pieces that I can also wear to work. If you're going to get more wear out of it, then you made the right choice! [emoji1360]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.
> View attachment 3646399


Ari, super outfit!!  How do you get the flower on the leather jacket?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh I'll bet that's it.
> I think you made a very wise decision. They both looked pretty but I didn't know your climate or lifestyle. I like the tweed in your dress/ my outfit because it is very versatile and all season. I think it looks great layered with all of your tops. You might even go with boots with the turtleneck to make it even more cold weather appropriate. Or black tights of course. Well done. And thanks for letting us share in the fun.


Thank you *PbP*! I agree the blue is much more all-year around colour while the pink is really spring/summer. Indeed I am going to try the dress with turtle neck and boots for the colder days. Thank you for listening to my little journey and provide your advice! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Wise choice certainly. The colors of this one will virtually match anything and you could wear this all year round. Now the hard part is to get the other one out of your[emoji189]. Stay strong!


Oh *Pourquoipas*, you can read my mind! I find it very hard to get the pink out of my head! It is just so pretty and feminine! But I hope my senses will stay with me and I shall not buy the pink too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> [emoji23] at the end you are with the right fit! Sorry I created such confusion. [emoji87]
> The blue is better for conservative environment.


*ari*, nothing to say sorry about, dear! You have sharp eyes! Yes I can't imagine I turn up in the office in that pink dress ever! Way too girly and sweet looking, which isn't something I want to project in the office IYKWIM! 


papertiger said:


> Great, you made the right choice
> Shirt loos nice, you can also do a fine silk roll-neck of most (of you Winter palette) colours. I think I prefer the slim-fit shirts and LS tops ender anyway, the blouse was just a bit too retro for the corp work place


*Sweetie*! Thank you for your kind words and reassurance! Yes, the plan is to pair with roll neck and boots for colder days. 


ailoveresale said:


> I personally like the blue but maybe because I always look for pieces that I can also wear to work. If you're going to get more wear out of it, then you made the right choice! [emoji1360]


Thank you *ailoveresale*! Oh definitely I can wear the blue a lot more. *sigh* if only I could win the lottery and buy the pink one too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.
> View attachment 3646399


Love the pop of red in this!


----------



## chaneljewel

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you *PbP*! I agree the blue is much more all-year around colour while the pink is really spring/summer. Indeed I am going to try the dress with turtle neck and boots for the colder days. Thank you for listening to my little journey and provide your advice!
> 
> Oh *Pourquoipas*, you can read my mind! I find it very hard to get the pink out of my head! It is just so pretty and feminine! But I hope my senses will stay with me and I shall not buy the pink too!



XX, I think the dresses are so different if you decide you must get the pink. The pink would be a perfect spring/ summer dress for those occasions that you need it.   I really like the blue dress with all the tops you've shown!  I can see why you're torn about having both.


----------



## dharma

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love the pop of red in this!


I love the dress on you! Have you tried it without the underpinning? I think this dress is gorgeous on its own. If the sleeves are too short for your work environment, would a cardigan or jacket work?
Off to try the black robot today. If I feel brave I will post a shot. My initial thought is to decline because of all the gold, so we will see.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dharma said:


> I love the dress on you! Have you tried it without the underpinning? I think this dress is gorgeous on its own. If the sleeves are too short for your work environment, would a cardigan or jacket work?
> Off to try the black robot today. If I feel brave I will post a shot. My initial thought is to decline because of all the gold, so we will see.


Thank you *dharma*! I have not tried it without underpinning. But I am wfh tomorrow so plenty of time to play... 
In the fabric of the robot jacket, it has gold as well as silver. My initial thought was that it was too much gold for my liking. But I actually liked it better than I thought I would. Keep an open mind and let us know what you decide!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chaneljewel said:


> XX, I think the dresses are so different if you decide you must get the pink. The pink would be a perfect spring/ summer dress for those occasions that you need it.   I really like the blue dress with all the tops you've shown!  I can see why you're torn about having both.


Thank you dear *chaneljewel! *Yes I wouldn't hesitate of getting the pink also if we had a warmer weather. It's going to be such an occasional wear for me where I am, I just can't justify the cost per wear.. and I don't have unlimited funds...


----------



## pigleto972001

I think this is a chanel jacket from fall 2016


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## EmileH

Has anyone seen more information on prefall yet? I wonder when we will start getting more specific information. It should start arriving in late May to early June I think. I think I received my black Paris Rome jacket in May of last year.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Has anyone seen more information on prefall yet? I wonder when we will start getting more specific information. It should start arriving in late May to early June I think. I think I received my black Paris Rome jacket in May of last year.



I was told June from my SA, but I shop at Saks and NM. Boutiques may arrive earlier. This reminder is very helpful, since I walked away from the robot jacket today to wait for pre fall. It's a beautiful jacket and the metallic is more subtle than I was expecting. Ultimately, I still feel it is too blingy for my very casual life and work and I think I will tire of the grid pattern. It was easy for me to walk away so that is a good sign. Here is a reference shot, since all of your photos helped me so much. I am about 5'2" and if I purchased I would definitely have the sleeves shortened to the correct bracelet length. I rarely hem sleeves otherwise, I prefer them knuckle grazing.


----------



## dharma

I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243



The skirt is lovely. Congrats. The jacket looks nice. On you but if it's not love you did the right thing to pass on it. Thank goodness they gave us such variety from which to choose.

The Chanel website officially says June but I know the boutiques receive things a bit earlier. I'm impatiently waiting for more info. And saving my pennies.


----------



## Moirai

dharma said:


> I was told June from my SA, but I shop at Saks and NM. Boutiques may arrive earlier. This reminder is very helpful, since I walked away from the robot jacket today to wait for pre fall. It's a beautiful jacket and the metallic is more subtle than I was expecting. Ultimately, I still feel it is too blingy for my very casual life and work and I think I will tire of the grid pattern. It was easy for me to walk away so that is a good sign. Here is a reference shot, since all of your photos helped me so much. I am about 5'2" and if I purchased I would definitely have the sleeves shortened to the correct bracelet length. I rarely hem sleeves otherwise, I prefer them knuckle grazing.
> 
> View attachment 3648233





dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243


Both look great on you. Congrats on the skirt and thanks for posting. It's helpful and nice to see pieces on different body types, styles, and skin/hair coloring.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> I was told June from my SA, but I shop at Saks and NM. Boutiques may arrive earlier. This reminder is very helpful, since I walked away from the robot jacket today to wait for pre fall. It's a beautiful jacket and the metallic is more subtle than I was expecting. Ultimately, I still feel it is too blingy for my very casual life and work and I think I will tire of the grid pattern. It was easy for me to walk away so that is a good sign. Here is a reference shot, since all of your photos helped me so much. I am about 5'2" and if I purchased I would definitely have the sleeves shortened to the correct bracelet length. I rarely hem sleeves otherwise, I prefer them knuckle grazing.
> 
> View attachment 3648233





dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243



Both of these look great on you!   The skirt is so unique and will be so much fun to wear.


----------



## pigleto972001

The jacket looked good on you! But yes walking away is good if easy. The skirt I love ! I think I need one too  hehe. Btw I think I have the same sweater as you w the zig zags. Love


----------



## Genie27

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes I can't imagine I turn up in the office in that pink dress ever! Way too girly and sweet looking, which isn't something I want to project in the office IYKWIM



I really appreciate you sharing your thought process here.

I'm in a creative/very casual field so I take a lot of leeway in how I dress, so this thread shows me a whole different way of dressing. If I ever need to go to a job interview I'm asking you all what to wear. 



dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243


Please do post some mod shots when you wear your beautiful skirt. I love to see IRL uses of runway items, especially casual/unusual combinations.


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243



I love the skirt. [emoji7]Congrats you can style so many different ways
I believe there is also in pink as well. I probably need to ,but not sure 
about that Lace part above knee. Is it very revealing? I do not want to argue with my hubby that I dressed like teenager[emoji849],which is not true. I am very elegant and do not wear nothing not suitable for my age[emoji177]


----------



## dharma

girleuro said:


> I love the skirt. [emoji7]Congrats you can style so many different ways
> I believe there is also in pink as well. I probably need to ,but not sure
> about that Lace part above knee. Is it very revealing? I do not want to argue with my hubby that I dressed like teenager[emoji849],which is not true. I am very elegant and do not wear nothing not suitable for my age[emoji177]



The pink is more youthful but so pretty. I could never get away with it. The lace panel above the knee is mysteriously sheer and not so obvious.  It pays to be vertically challenged in this instance as it doesn't go too high up on my short legs. If worn casually, it helps to play down the sexiness.


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> The pink is more youthful but so pretty. I could never get away with it. The lace panel above the knee is mysteriously sheer and not so obvious.  It pays to be vertically challenged in this instance as it doesn't go too high up on my short legs. If worn casually, it helps to play down the sexiness.



Thank you Dharma it does look beautiful on you It's nice length not so sure how is going to look on me I am 5'10 [emoji848]


----------



## tonkamama

The robot jacket looks so great on you but I agree with this kind of price you must love it ....  love the long skirt no you  now you make me thinking about it....  



dharma said:


> I was told June from my SA, but I shop at Saks and NM. Boutiques may arrive earlier. This reminder is very helpful, since I walked away from the robot jacket today to wait for pre fall. It's a beautiful jacket and the metallic is more subtle than I was expecting. Ultimately, I still feel it is too blingy for my very casual life and work and I think I will tire of the grid pattern. It was easy for me to walk away so that is a good sign. Here is a reference shot, since all of your photos helped me so much. I am about 5'2" and if I purchased I would definitely have the sleeves shortened to the correct bracelet length. I rarely hem sleeves otherwise, I prefer them knuckle grazing.
> 
> View attachment 3648233





dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243


----------



## tonkamama

Two more for fall


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful


----------



## rachi_fan

Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great !! Love those shoes. Hoped they'd make sale but never did. Is that the cruise tank under the jacket ?


----------



## EmileH

rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595



Both are lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## rachi_fan

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks great !! Love those shoes. Hoped they'd make sale but never did. Is that the cruise tank under the jacket ?



Omg [emoji44] you are amazing! How can you tell it's from Cuba collection ? [emoji33]
I bought this tank to pair with this jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3648615


----------



## ari

loves said:


> ari you look gorgeous





Pourquoipas said:


> Smashing weekend look[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





ms piggy said:


> Good choice for versatility. And I spy pockets (my weakness for dresses)!
> 
> @ari love how the Brandebourg shawl ties in the whole look and the juxtaposition of the biker jacket against the polka dotted trousers, fab!





hotshot said:


> Ari, you are rockin that look!!!





gracekelly said:


> Ari, super outfit!!  How do you get the flower on the leather jacket?





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love the pop of red in this!


loves, Pourquoipas, ms piggy, hotshot, gracekelly andxiangxiang, thank you for the lovely compliments!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Has anyone seen more information on prefall yet? I wonder when we will start getting more specific information. It should start arriving in late May to early June I think. I think I received my black Paris Rome jacket in May of last year.


PP, my SM said June.



dharma said:


> I was told June from my SA, but I shop at Saks and NM. Boutiques may arrive earlier. This reminder is very helpful, since I walked away from the robot jacket today to wait for pre fall. It's a beautiful jacket and the metallic is more subtle than I was expecting. Ultimately, I still feel it is too blingy for my very casual life and work and I think I will tire of the grid pattern. It was easy for me to walk away so that is a good sign. Here is a reference shot, since all of your photos helped me so much. I am about 5'2" and if I purchased I would definitely have the sleeves shortened to the correct bracelet length. I rarely hem sleeves otherwise, I prefer them knuckle grazing.
> 
> View attachment 3648233





dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243


dharma, the robot jacket looks great on you! love the dress on you! too bad i don't have the lifestyle for it!


rachi_fan" said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595


Congrats! it looks great on you and the shoes are fab!


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243



Beautiful - 
They brought this skirt in for me to try on and I didn't even bother because I could never pull that skirt off - and you look AmAZING in it-
Love how everyone shares here [emoji173]
The robot jacket would fit my lifestyle (but don't love it for me) but not ever the skirt but I just love it on you 
Thank you for posting !!


----------



## Genie27

rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595


I like your skirt/shorts too. Who makes those? And I can't see the picture in your other post.


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful -
> They brought this skirt in for me to try on and I didn't even bother because I could never pull that skirt off - and you look AmAZING in it-
> Love how everyone shares here [emoji173]
> The robot jacket would fit my lifestyle (but don't love it for me) but not ever the skirt but I just love it on you
> Thank you for posting !!



TankerToad is the skirt runs small through the hips ?And probably isn't as long on tall women? I liked the skirt once I saw it here on Dharma but haven't tried yet. It could be wearable many ways ,specially since I live in South Florida only not so sure about that sheer part just probably little below my behind [emoji849] Thank you [emoji4] [emoji177]


----------



## rachi_fan

Genie27 said:


> I like your skirt/shorts too. Who makes those? And I can't see the picture in your other post.





Oops , here you go . It's the oversized shirt from Cuba collection !
My shorts is from Zimmermann [emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595



Looks so nice on you!  Love the shoes too!!


----------



## chaneljewel

tonkamama said:


> Two more for fall
> 
> View attachment 3648352
> View attachment 3648353



Oh, my!   Beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

rachi_fan said:


> Omg [emoji44] you are amazing! How can you tell it's from Cuba collection ? [emoji33]
> I bought this tank to pair with this jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648615



Haha I've seen the tank in my local store. Loved them but not the price   I loved this cruise outfit but hoping maybe it makes sale. The prices are so high !


----------



## Notorious Pink

rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595



Just popping in to say this is SOOOO PERFECT on you - all of you!!! Do you think it's too late for me to try to find this jacket?


----------



## dharma

girleuro said:


> Thank you Dharma it does look beautiful on you It's nice length not so sure how is going to look on me I am 5'10


The longer the legs, the shorter the skirt!



pigleto972001 said:


> The jacket looked good on you! But yes walking away is good if easy. The skirt I love ! I think I need one too  hehe. Btw I think I have the same sweater as you w the zig zags. Love


I love the zigzag sweater, happy to be twins with you.  I am squeezing out the last few days to wear it before the weather turns warm.



tonkamama said:


> The robot jacket looks so great on you but I agree with this kind of price you must love it ....  love the long skirt no you  now you make me thinking about it....


Thank you Tonka! I did love it but it wasn't heart stopping , rip out my wallet without thinking kind of love.  That is my new criteria for shopping! I still love looking at it here and maybe I'll regret it later but the regret passes when the new season comes around.



rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595


The white is so pretty.  Congrats, I love the way you are wearing it, you look beautiful!



ari said:


> dharma, the robot jacket looks great on you! love the dress on you! too bad i don't have the lifestyle for it!


Thank you, Ari! I'll bet it would look great on you with your long legs, much sexier!



TankerToad said:


> Beautiful -
> They brought this skirt in for me to try on and I didn't even bother because I could never pull that skirt off - and you look AmAZING in it-
> Love how everyone shares here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The robot jacket would fit my lifestyle (but don't love it for me) but not ever the skirt but I just love it on you
> Thank you for posting !!


I'm beginning to think I have an odd lifestyle,  Thank you TT


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Just popping in to say this is SOOOO PERFECT on you - all of you!!! Do you think it's too late for me to try to find this jacket?


If you'd like the black, pm me for my SA. I think she still has it on hold.


----------



## rachi_fan

BBC said:


> Just popping in to say this is SOOOO PERFECT on you - all of you!!! Do you think it's too late for me to try to find this jacket?



Thanks BBC ! I am in Australia and there is still few sizes available ( the day I went in, there are at least two size 38 on display !) let me know if you need anymore help , I have an amazing SA here too!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Today my Salzburg biker jacket and Seoul jeans.
> View attachment 3646399


 This is mastery! Everything's exquisite but gosh I really love that scarf!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Ari, super outfit!!  How do you get the flower on the leather jacket?



Sorry Gracekelly I didn't answer your question. My SM pinned it when I bought the jacket and haven't removed since, the camellia is from silver/metal threads so it is more durable I hope. I try not to smash it with other clothes while hanging in my wardrobe. I can always replace it with a silver CC if something goes wrong. I never had a biker jacket before as I thought it doesn't look good on me, so I wanted a bit softened.


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> This is mastery! Everything's exquisite but gosh I really love that scarf!



Thank you Vanana!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here is the 2nd half of the story. So I took the blue home and have the pink on hold. Here are some photos of the blue in more details.
> @ms piggy it does have a v neck but but very low.
> I chose the blue because my head told me it's more versatile. I work in a very conservative corporate environment and our weather is never warm enough for me. But if money is no object, I would get the pink as well in a heartbeat! But for now I THINK I should just get one.
> View attachment 3646361
> 
> View attachment 3646363



Hi5 dear, we are twins!


----------



## Pourquoipas

rachi_fan said:


> Hello ! Just want to share my haul today ! Scored this jacket ( I know lots of TPFs already got this one!) and this pair of gorgeous pearl flats !
> View attachment 3648595



Lovely the jacket on you, this flats are perfect with it! Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> I didn't get away so easily, I really fell for the skirt. I know it sounds crazy that an ankle length black lace skirt is less dressy to me. While it can be worn for special occasions, I'll probably wear it with chunky slides or sneakers and a tee. I also like the proportion of the longer blouson jackets and tunics worn with it on the runway. I have a lot of that in my closet, and I think this piece easily mixes with my other favorite designers such as Dries and Ann D. Sorry, I know this is a jacket thread!
> View attachment 3648243



This looks great. I tried the shorter lace skirt in pink, it was transparent [emoji22], impossible to wear on it's own. It would have worked under the zipper skirt from the same collection. Did anyone buy that zipped one? I like it a lot but haven't decided about it.


----------



## bags to die for

Just to share a couple of pics since I enjoy everyone else's contributions. 

The top is paler pink than the dress.  The third pic shows them folded.

These are Act 2.

I thought the cardigan was sweet. Maybe without the ribbon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bags to die for said:


> Just to share a couple of pics since I enjoy everyone else's contributions.
> 
> The top is paler pink than the dress.  The third pic shows them folded.
> 
> These are Act 2.
> 
> I thought the cardigan was sweet. Maybe without the ribbon.


Really like the knit dress! 
Note to self: you don't need another dress, you don't need another dress...


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> If you'd like the black, pm me for my SA. I think she still has it on hold.





rachi_fan said:


> Thanks BBC ! I am in Australia and there is still few sizes available ( the day I went in, there are at least two size 38 on display !) let me know if you need anymore help , I have an amazing SA here too!



Thank you both so much! I'm going to stop by Hirschleifers today just to see if they have it. If not, I will let you know! I'm not sure which color I'd prefer although I do love they way the white looks and that's not something I already have.


----------



## ms piggy

I finally made it to see the robot jacket, alas only at the end of the private preview day, just before the boutique closes. Boo to back to back meetings and work events. As such, only the 36 in black and 38 in white we're available. Incidentally, my SA mentioned the white is flying off the shelf fast due to the white being highly visible on social media.

My verdict : I am in love with the idea of the black suit but not in love with the jacket on its own. Part of the issue is that I do not have a size 34 to try. The shoulder is still too big on the 36 which is my usual Chanel size.


----------



## TankerToad

Love the black on you 
Elegant suit 
What does "flag" on social media mean?
The nice thing about this suit is that it's lighter weight than many other Chanel suits-
But do you LOVE it?


----------



## ms piggy

More pics. The black is definitely more formal but not overly blingy. I think both colours are equally as attractive and I can see how easily they can fit in any wardrobe although I lean slightly to the black if I have to choose.


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Love the black on you
> Elegant suit
> What does "flag" on social media mean?
> The nice thing about this suit is that it's lighter weight than many other Chanel suits-
> But do you LOVE it?


 
Flag is not the right word, I mean the white being used for the marketing campaigns and hence more visible on social media on blogs etc.


----------



## ms piggy

I actually love the skirt more than the jacket. The fit of the 36 was perfect and great tailoring. Perfect with a white blouse/tee!


----------



## ms piggy

Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!

Tanker Toad's dress.


Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.



Cardi on its own. Loving this!


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you for these fun photos !!
I see in photo one you tried another item I have:
The multicolored blazer 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3649864
View attachment 3649865


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for these fun photos !!



I have a youngish SA who indulges me and makes every visit a fun session. This is what real service is!


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



Well you know that I love the drop waist dresses. I almost bought the black and white one with the cardigan but in person I didn't like the fabric especially on the cardigan.TT's dress is very pretty.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok
I'm obsessed with this
Has anyone tried it on yet?
	

		
			
		

		
	





All photos from IG
Not mine


----------



## papertiger

ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



Love the whole 'Ari/PdP' outfit, you suit this style so well


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for these fun photos !!
> I see in photo one you tried another item I have:
> The multicolored blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649864
> View attachment 3649865



The photos are not showing, is it the matching blazer to your drop waist dress?


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Well you know that I love the drop waist dresses. I almost bought the black and white one with the cardigan but in person I didn't like the fabric especially on the cardigan.TT's dress is very pretty.



I need to try one size up on the drop waist dresses as I find the fit too fitting and also prefer a longer length. I agree the material on TT and your dresses are nicer. Alas my boutique did not order your dress. 


papertiger said:


> Love the whole 'Ari/PdP' outfit, you suit this style so well



Thank you. The material for this dress+cardi combo is great for my climate!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy
This one


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Love the black on you
> Elegant suit
> What does "flag" on social media mean?
> The nice thing about this suit is that it's lighter weight than many other Chanel suits-
> But do you LOVE it?



I do like the lighter material of the robot. But it's not love love. So it's a pass for now until I can find the 34. The skirt on the hand, it's really tempting. It's amazing with a simple (white) blouse or white tee.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> I do like the lighter material of the robot. But it's not love love. So it's a pass for now until I can find the 34. The skirt on the hand, it's really tempting. It's amazing with a simple (white) blouse or white tee.



And agree
Sometimes a skirt is enough 
And a good skirt is a wardrobe uplift 
So many ways to style it-


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3649908
> View attachment 3649909
> 
> ms piggy
> This one



Oh yes I did try this but my focus that evening was on the robots as the boutique was closing for the day. I love the tweed and fit was good. It's a consideration if it make the sales. I also tried the short matching jacket to your dress as well but I think I prefer the look of the longer version.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3649908
> View attachment 3649909
> 
> ms piggy
> This one



I like the longer jacket for you to match your dress.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Oh yes I did try this but my focus that evening was on the robots as the boutique was closing for the day. I love the tweed and fit was good. It's a consideration if it make the sales. I also tried the short matching jacket to your dress as well but I think I prefer the look of the longer version.



Yes 
I like the longer jacket up the shift dress too


----------



## girleuro

bags to die for said:


> Just to share a couple of pics since I enjoy everyone else's contributions.
> 
> The top is paler pink than the dress.  The third pic shows them folded.
> 
> These are Act 2.
> 
> I thought the cardigan was sweet. Maybe without the ribbon.



I like the colors of the knit dress,but not so sure that I need it[emoji848] [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> More pics. The black is definitely more formal but not overly blingy. I think both colours are equally as attractive and I can see how easily they can fit in any wardrobe although I lean slightly to the black if I have to choose.
> 
> View attachment 3649804
> View attachment 3649805
> View attachment 3649806



I love the black on you better specially paired with a white blouse.[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



I am not a fan of dropped waisted dresses for myself .It's not my style nor fit for my body type or lifestyle 
But on you it looks lovely 
I do like the second dress with the cardigan on you better. [emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

The dress w matching cardi looks mega amazing on you !! 

The robot jackets were nice but since they are big they overwhelm you a bit. They are a size up ? I liked the skirt alone on you 

The velcro dress is here ! Lol. I want to try it. But not sure I have time this week.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



Love the drop waist black combo on you. It's a good piece I plan to wear a lot. The robot suits are both lovely with a slight preference for the black one on you, it could be the picture. I always try to find a suit if possible but some skirts are really stunning on their own.
I totally love the pearl sandals. Did those come with a heel as well?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Sorry Gracekelly I didn't answer your question. My SM pinned it when I bought the jacket and haven't removed since, the camellia is from silver/metal threads so it is more durable I hope. I try not to smash it with other clothes while hanging in my wardrobe. I can always replace it with a silver CC if something goes wrong. I never had a biker jacket before as I thought it doesn't look good on me, so I wanted a bit softened.


So she actually pinned it through the leather!  Yikes, I don't think I would be brave enough to do that unless I knew absolutely that I would always have a pin in that exact spot.  I always consider the jacket fabric before I pin anything onto a piece.  I want to make sure that I don't use something too heavy or something that would permanently damage the fabric.  With some of the tweeds, you worry about pulling the threads.  I think the one that gives me the most pause is the recent black cruise jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> So she actually pinned it through the leather!  Yikes, I don't think I would be brave enough to do that unless I knew absolutely that I would always have a pin in that exact spot.  I always consider the jacket fabric before I pin anything onto a piece.  I want to make sure that I don't use something too heavy or something that would permanently damage the fabric.  With some of the tweeds, you worry about pulling the threads.  I think the one that gives me the most pause is the recent black cruise jacket.



That last one keeps me busy on long evenings, pulling the loose threads back with a crochet needle..[emoji13] I feel like a serious housewife then


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> I do like the lighter material of the robot. But it's not love love. So it's a pass for now until I can find the 34. The skirt on the hand, it's really tempting. It's amazing with a simple (white) blouse or white tee.



Re the jacket component.  This was exactly my feeling.  I did not love love love it.  It looked nice enough and if I needed it for a dress event, I would have taken it, but the reality is that I don't need it and have other things in my closet that will work just as well if the need arises.  I would rather wait and see what comes in the future.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> That last one keeps me busy on long evenings, pulling the loose threads back with a crochet needle..[emoji13] I feel like a serious housewife then


Well I had a real blooper with the cruise jacket!  I was unpacking from a trip and was doing it too quickly.  I hung the jacket back up and thought I was buttoning the top button through the buttonhole.  It wasn't until I went to wear it again several weeks later that I realized that I had just poked the button through the knit!  After I received cardiac resuscitation, I undid what I had done and managed to make it perfect again.


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



Nice ms piggy!!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Well I had a real blooper with the cruise jacket!  I was unpacking from a trip and was doing it too quickly.  I hung the jacket back up and thought I was buttoning the top button through the buttonhole.  It wasn't until I went to wear it again several weeks later that I realized that I had just poked the button through the knit!  After I received cardiac resuscitation, I undid what I had done and managed to make it perfect again.



[emoji33]


----------



## SouthTampa

gracekelly said:


> Well I had a real blooper with the cruise jacket!  I was unpacking from a trip and was doing it too quickly.  I hung the jacket back up and thought I was buttoning the top button through the buttonhole.  It wasn't until I went to wear it again several weeks later that I realized that I had just poked the button through the knit!  After I received cardiac resuscitation, I undid what I had done and managed to make it perfect again.


I have that jacket and you just gave me heart palpitations!


----------



## ms piggy

girleuro said:


> I am not a fan of dropped waisted dresses for myself .It's not my style nor fit for my body type or lifestyle
> But on you it looks lovely
> I do like the second dress with the cardigan on you better. [emoji177]



I like drop waist dresses but the fit has to be really good. IMO, it cannot be too snug nor short. The ideal fit is body skimming and minimally knee length. Will decide when I have the chance to size up on the dress. The material on both dresses are very different.



pigleto972001 said:


> The dress w matching cardi looks mega amazing on you !!
> 
> The robot jackets were nice but since they are big they overwhelm you a bit. They are a size up ? I liked the skirt alone on you
> 
> The velcro dress is here ! Lol. I want to try it. But not sure I have time this week.



My usual Chanel size is 36 and the robots I tried are 36 in black and 38 in white. The 36 is big on the shoulders and no 34 around to try for now. 

We're all keenly waiting for the velco show haha!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the drop waist black combo on you. It's a good piece I plan to wear a lot. The robot suits are both lovely with a slight preference for the black one on you, it could be the picture. I always try to find a suit if possible but some skirts are really stunning on their own.
> I totally love the pearl sandals. Did those come with a heel as well?



There are two versions of the pearl shoes, heels and flats. I love both but am restraining (for now) for the sake of my poor exploding shoe closet. I find the flats slightly more comfortable but the heels are definitely classic and easily go from day (work) to evening. And they are wearable and comfy for 8.5cm. But am still haunted by the flats!


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> I like drop waist dresses but the fit has to be really good. IMO, it cannot be too snug nor short. The ideal fit is body skimming and minimally knee length. Will decide when I have the chance to size up on the dress. The material on both dresses are very different.
> 
> 
> 
> My usual Chanel size is 36 and the robots I tried are 36 in black and 38 in white. The 36 is big on the shoulders and no 34 around to try for now.
> 
> We're all keenly waiting for the velco show haha!



Oh no. It's gonna be a nightmare. It comes w a black lace slip  I'll be busting out at the velcro haha. 
The pearl flats have  long been faves of mine but I can't pull the trigger sigh


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no. It's gonna be a nightmare. It comes w a black lace slip  I'll be busting out at the velcro haha.
> The pearl flats have  long been faves of mine but I can't pull the trigger sigh



May I ask what is holding you back re the pearl flats? I am concern it may be on the trendy side. Not that that is a bad thing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no! I think they will be super classic !!!! It's the price frankly  [emoji383]

I'm trying to be good !


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no! I think they will be super classic !!!! It's the price frankly  [emoji383]
> 
> I'm trying to be good !



Totally understand. Sometimes I wonder how have I become accustomed to these sticker shock prices.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> [emoji33]





SouthTampa said:


> I have that jacket and you just gave me heart palpitations!



The good news is that the jacket is fixable if any mishap occurs.  I do try to be careful and practice avoidance therapy


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no! I think they will be super classic !!!! It's the price frankly  [emoji383]
> 
> I'm trying to be good !


I saw the pearls in the short boot version and the price was stratospheric.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> There are two versions of the pearl shoes, heels and flats. I love both but am restraining (for now) for the sake of my poor exploding shoe closet. I find the flats slightly more comfortable but the heels are defintily classic and easily go from day (work) to evening. And they are wearable and comfy for 8.5cm. But am still haunted by the flats!
> 
> View attachment 3650579
> View attachment 3650581
> View attachment 3650582



Thank you ms piggy, this is helpful [emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> Totally understand. Sometimes I wonder how have I become accustomed to these sticker shock prices.



I know ! In the scheme of things they aren't so bad. But added up with other things they can be quite a bit to handle. I'm trying to pace myself with prefall around the corner 

also, sorry, which cruise jacket were y'all referring to that had the mishap?


----------



## pigleto972001

Has anyone seen this jacket ? I think it's quite cute!  from instagram.


----------



## bags to die for

Yes I've seen that jacket.  They didn't bring my size in!  The Tweed was paler than I thought from the runway. 

Ms piggy was a dangerous enabler and I bought the pearl flats!


----------



## pigleto972001

I just think it's so cute. Love the skirt too. And the jacket is reasonably priced. Agggh


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I just think it's so cute. Love the skirt too. And the jacket is reasonably priced. Agggh



You should definitely try it. When a piece speaks to you as strongly as this one speaks to you it is a good buy. Almost regardless of price. (I add the almost because it's Chanel and prices can get crazy.) [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I just don't know about the velcro ....


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I just don't know about the velcro ....



Because you don't like the look of it, because you are worried about it damaging the tweed or because  it's not popular with others?


----------



## periogirl28

I've been able to see most of the Act II jackets in person, including the Robot jackets in Rue Cambon. I am sorry to say the unfinished edges of the Velcro makes the jackets look cheap. Sorry but I really think so. And some jackets have Velcro plus zips or buttons. That's a bit too much. IMHO.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for your input !! My husband usually enables me but even he said velcro yuck !  Hope I get to see in person


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Because you don't like the look of it, because you are worried about it damaging the tweed or because  it's not popular with others?



Definitely worried about the wear on the fabric. 

And also it is a bit trendy ... just not sure how it will work with the passage of time. It is a fun piece. The skirt looks cute too !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have tried 2 jackets with Velcro strips. They don't look good, and they get caught on the fabric. So it's a no for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> I've been able to see most of the Act II jackets in person, including the Robot jackets in Rue Cambon. I am sorry to say the unfinished edges of the Velcro makes the jackets look cheap. Sorry but I really think so. And some jackets have Velcro plus zips or buttons. That's a bit too much. IMHO.


Yes the one I tried with lovely buttons which are all completely hidden when fully closed. Then you have the Velcro strips on top. What a waste!


----------



## Ici

bags to die for said:


> Just to share a couple of pics since I enjoy everyone else's contributions.
> 
> The top is paler pink than the dress.  The third pic shows them folded.
> 
> These are Act 2.
> 
> I thought the cardigan was sweet. Maybe without the ribbon.


Love the dress do you have any idea on pricing? Sent to my sa but knowing my store they prob never ordered it.


----------



## TankerToad

O


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket ? I think it's quite cute!  from instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650782



You're in luck. I happened to pop by the boutique this evening, and decided to check out the jacket. My take : the cut and the fit of the jacket is phenomenal. But, I HATE the velcro, no matter if the velcro is a subtle colour that actually goes with the colour scheme. This is definitely the nicer velcro jacket but really dislike the velcro. The tweed is very pretty and was perfect with the dress I had on. The SAs all loved the fit of this jacket on me better than the robot. But I didn't like the look of it worn as a suit on me.


----------



## EmileH

This is the next obvious question: can the Velcro be removed?


----------



## ms piggy

My SA said they are only allowed to remove the velcro after the season is over.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> My SA said they are only allowed to remove the velcro after the season is over.



Wow. Ok. Well... that jacket and the matching skirt are lovely. I think there is a high probability that these Velcro items will make it to the sale. So perhaps the best plan is to wait for the sale to buy them. Shortly thereafter the season will be considered over and you can ask to have to Velcro removed. Just make it clear when you buy it that you are going to want the Velcro removed. 

This is like the mouse pocket issue multiplied times 100.


----------



## chaneljewel

Beautiful jacket BUT the velcro is hideous!!!   Sorry to offend anyone but I just think it distracts from the lovely fabric.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow. Ok. Well... that jacket and the matching skirt are lovely. I think there is a high probability that these Velcro items will make it to the sale. So perhaps the best plan is to wait for the sale to buy them. Shortly thereafter the season will be considered over and you can ask to have to Velcro removed. Just make it clear when you buy it that you are going to want the Velcro removed.
> 
> This is like the mouse pocket issue multiplied times 100.



Agree. The skirt (which has a velcro band at the waist) is selling well but not the jacket. I just hope the process of velro removal doesn't affect the tweed at all.

I commented the skirt is on the short side for me and was told to try the runway look by wearing a pink lace slip underneath with the zipper slightly undone. Err, I do not think that would translate well in a formal work environment!


----------



## Genie27

chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful jacket BUT the velcro is hideous!!!   Sorry to offend anyone but I just think it distracts from the lovely fabric.


I agree - it's a beautiful cut, but the velcro is not nice. It photographs well on Instagram, I guess, but most regular IRL clients will probably have it removed. 

Velcro is the equivalent to wire hangers, and we all know how that ended.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket ? I think it's quite cute!  from instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650782


Yes. The jacket is very pretty but the Velcro has to come off.  I saw several with the nicest tweed but the Velcro ruined them for me. It is just top stitched and can be removed


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow!!! I love the fit of it on ! And the tweed is so pretty. Thank you for the pics and advice. Good to know the velcro can be removed. And yes the skirt is very pretty but short.


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> You're in luck. I happened to pop by the boutique this evening, and decided to check out the jacket. My take : the cut and the fit of the jacket is phenomenal. But, I HATE the velcro, no matter if the velcro is a subtle colour that actually goes with the colour scheme. This is definitely the nicer velcro jacket but really dislike the velcro. The tweed is very pretty and was perfect with the dress I had on. The SAs all loved the fit of this jacket on me better than the robot. But I didn't like the look of it worn as a suit on me.
> 
> View attachment 3650920
> View attachment 3650921
> View attachment 3650922
> View attachment 3650924
> View attachment 3650925
> View attachment 3650926



The jacket looks such a beautiful on you. Great shape great colors but the Velcro [emoji854] what Karl was thinking??? It's horrible. It's like a third wheel . It doesn't even belong on the elegant jacket . It reminds me like someone just threw a scotch tape on top of the jacket. Nothing classy,nor sexy... not even matches the style brrr [emoji849] such a waste of beautiful work. [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

bags to die for said:


> Yes I've seen that jacket.  They didn't bring my size in!  The Tweed was paler than I thought from the runway.
> 
> Ms piggy was a dangerous enabler and I bought the pearl flats!



Aww these are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry, my bad ... I did not see the zipper on another picture....  but the one I saw (different jacket) does not have zipper or buttons.  

I looked at these at the boutique and there might be issues with removing the Velcros... there will be no Chanel buttons (or zippers).   Something to think about it.... 




Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the next obvious question: can the Velcro be removed?





ms piggy said:


> My SA said they are only allowed to remove the velcro after the season is over.


----------



## tonkamama

This is the jacket which I like but hate the velcro, it does not have buttons..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Safety vest? They should have released it in neon and reflective for extra safety walking the dog [emoji13]
Love the tweed and jacket style on you though!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Another option for fashion victims


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Sorry, my bad ... I did not see the zipper on another picture....  but the one I saw (different jacket) does not have zipper or buttons.
> 
> I looked at these at the boutique and there might be issues with removing the Velcros... there will be no Chanel buttons (or zippers).   Something to think about it....


If the jacket has  symmetrical front panels then I think you are fine taking it off if you don't mind having the jacket open.  If the panels can meet,i.e. kiss in the middle,  then the other alternative is the hook and eye that Chanel uses on many jackets.  I looked at the Velcro and it looked to me like it was just machine stitched onto the tweed so it couldn't difficult to remove.  The jackets with off center closure would probably not work with Velcro removal.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Safety vest? They should have released it in neon and reflective for extra safety walking the dog [emoji13]
> Love the tweed and jacket style on you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651276


You know that if Chanel made this vest it would cost $$$$!


----------



## chaneljewel

tonkamama said:


> This is the jacket which I like but hate the velcro, it does not have buttons..


I like this jacket too but not the velcro.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I also saw all the Velcro jackets today and concur that they are lovely except for the Velcro ! I just don't get it.  I cannot believe I was able to snag the longer black Paris Rome jacket, it's being altered as it was one size too large.  I'll share pics when it's done ! Also got the cutest pink knit dress that I now want in every color !


----------



## Moirai

Great mod pics everyone. Jackets are lovely but velcro straps are so silly. This is what happens when designers run out of ideas and come up with something different


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> You know that if Chanel made this vest it would cost $$$$!



It would be funny if not sad! [emoji849] Just because it's Chanel,he thinks can getaway with anything.I understand you made mistake, but do not allow consumer ,who pays so much [emoji383] ,to correct it. [emoji854]Well the only way he would change his mind,if he would have to take a loss ,by consumer not buying this hideous Velcro jackets,but I doubt that it didn't sell. It's Chanel ....[emoji849][emoji51][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Maybe they'll hit sale and we can remove the velcro later. It's too bad about that one w no other closures. It's quite cute minus the velcro. The one I liked has a zipper at least


----------



## gracekelly

girleuro said:


> It would be funny if not sad! [emoji849] Just because it's Chanel,he thinks can getaway with anything.I understand you made mistake, but do not allow consumer ,who pays so much [emoji383] ,to correct it. [emoji854]Well the only way he would change his mind,if he would have to take a loss ,by consumer not buying this hideous Velcro jackets,but I doubt that it didn't sell. It's Chanel ....[emoji849][emoji51][emoji177]


You're right and in fact I did see a piece with Velcro that sold.  Go figure?  I think they will end up on eBay after the fad of it wears off.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> I finally made it to see the robot jacket, alas only at the end of the private preview day, just before the boutique closes. Boo to back to back meetings and work events. As such, only the 36 in black and 38 in white we're available. Incidentally, my SA mentioned the white is flying off the shelf fast due to the white being highly visible on social media.
> 
> My verdict : I am in love with the idea of the black suit but not in love with the jacket on its own. Part of the issue is that I do not have a size 34 to try. The shoulder is still too big on the 36 which is my usual Chanel size.
> 
> View attachment 3649792
> View attachment 3649796





ms piggy said:


> More pics. The black is definitely more formal but not overly blingy. I think both colours are equally as attractive and I can see how easily they can fit in any wardrobe although I lean slightly to the black if I have to choose.
> 
> View attachment 3649804
> View attachment 3649805
> View attachment 3649806





ms piggy said:


> I actually love the skirt more than the jacket. The fit of the 36 was perfect and great tailoring. Perfect with a white blouse/tee!
> 
> View attachment 3649840
> View attachment 3649841
> View attachment 3649842





ms piggy said:


> Pardon the multiple posts and rambling. Last post with some of the dresses I managed to try together with the pearl heeled pumps and pearl flats (with ankle strap). I think I need to size up on both dresses lol!
> 
> Tanker Toad's dress.
> View attachment 3649844
> 
> Dress with the matching cardigan that both Ari and PdP have.
> View attachment 3649846
> View attachment 3649849
> 
> Cardi on its own. Loving this!
> View attachment 3649853



Me Piggy, the robot suits do look big on you. Did you manage to find size 34? 
I agree the skirt on itself is very beautiful on you, I think it is typical Coco


Love the dress and the cardigan on you!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ok
> I'm obsessed with this
> Has anyone tried it on yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649868
> View attachment 3649869
> View attachment 3649870
> 
> All photos from IG
> Not mine


Beautiful colors! 
I'm not sure about the fit and the jersey piping.



ms piggy said:


> There are two versions of the pearl shoes, heels and flats. I love both but am restraining (for now) for the sake of my poor exploding shoe closet. I find the flats slightly more comfortable but the heels are definitely classic and easily go from day (work) to evening. And they are wearable and comfy for 8.5cm. But am still haunted by the flats!
> 
> View attachment 3650579
> View attachment 3650581
> View attachment 3650582





bags to die for said:


> Yes I've seen that jacket.  They didn't bring my size in!  The Tweed was paler than I thought from the runway.
> 
> Ms piggy was a dangerous enabler and I bought the pearl flats!



Gorgeous shoes ladies!


ms piggy said:


> You're in luck. I happened to pop by the boutique this evening, and decided to check out the jacket. My take : the cut and the fit of the jacket is phenomenal. But, I HATE the velcro, no matter if the velcro is a subtle colour that actually goes with the colour scheme. This is definitely the nicer velcro jacket but really dislike the velcro. The tweed is very pretty and was perfect with the dress I had on. The SAs all loved the fit of this jacket on me better than the robot. But I didn't like the look of it worn as a suit on me.
> 
> View attachment 3650920
> View attachment 3650921
> View attachment 3650922
> View attachment 3650924
> View attachment 3650925
> View attachment 3650926



Love the fit on you!


----------



## ari

tonkamama said:


> This is the jacket which I like but hate the velcro, it does not have buttons..


tonkamama, I like this jacket on you ! Great fit !


Pourquoipas said:


> Safety vest? They should have released it in neon and reflective for extra safety walking the dog [emoji13]
> Love the tweed and jacket style on you though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651276





Pourquoipas said:


> Another option for fashion victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3651279



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Me Piggy, the robot suits do look big on you. Did you manage to find size 34?
> I agree the skirt on itself is very beautiful on you, I think it is typical Coco
> View attachment 3651748
> 
> Love the dress and the cardigan on you!



Size 34 is sold out in my country (with 2 boutiques). I'm not willing to consider alteration on the size 36 until I have tried the 34. So it would have to wait until I come across one when I travel.

Love the white suit in this picture! So classic Coco indeed and a favourtie Chanel silhouette.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Me Piggy, the robot suits do look big on you. Did you manage to find size 34?
> I agree the skirt on itself is very beautiful on you, I think it is typical Coco
> View attachment 3651748
> 
> Love the dress and the cardigan on you!



Beautiful Romi!


----------



## TankerToad

Karl L did an interview about this "data center" collection where he said he wanted to find the most classic of Chanel suits and put it on the robot - the juxtaposition of the old and new:  Human and Machine. Interesting how incredibly popular the "robot" suit is which speaks to the enduring classic esthetic of the Chanel suit.
I believe the "robot" suit jacket is supposed to be boxy - like the lovely photo Ari posted of Romi-
That photo could be taken today and look absolutely current.
Also re: the Velcro 
I think Karl L is going for a retro 70s with the data center theme-the emerging computers and science into our everyday lives.
Velcro  was very popular in the 70s- 
But also Karl's idea of classic a Chanel jacket with something surprising and utilitarian and industrial like Velcro.
It's his artistic vision for this collection.
Personally I dislike Velcro in and of itself but honestly it does provide an almost shocking contrast on the suits; which is the unexpected bridge between beauty and basic functionality. It may not translate to commercial success of the season however.
I'd like to have one Velcro suit from this season- some of the tweeds are truly spectacular.


----------



## ms piggy

tonkamama said:


> This is the jacket which I like but hate the velcro, it does not have buttons..



This jacket is so beautiful on you in terms of the tweed and the fit. I passed on trying it as I knew from the shape that is too boxy on me. But the tweed is so lovely!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> This jacket is so beautiful on you in terms of the tweed and the fit. I passed on trying it as I knew from the shape that is too boxy on me. But the tweed is so lovely!



Love this 
Even the Velcro !
It's absolutely amazing on you [emoji173]


----------



## Moirai

tonkamama said:


> This is the jacket which I like but hate the velcro, it does not have buttons..


This jacket is gorgeous on you. Lovely shape and fit. Something I would be tempted to buy if it didn't have the velcro.


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Karl L did an interview about this "data center" collection where he said he wanted to find the most classic of Chanel suits and put it on the robot - the juxtaposition of the old and new:  Human and Machine. Interesting how incredibly popular the "robot" suit is which speaks to the enduring classic esthetic of the Chanel suit.
> I believe the "robot" suit jacket is supposed to be boxy - like the lovely photo Ari posted of Romi-
> That photo could be taken today and look absolutely current.
> Also re: the Velcro
> I think Karl L is going for a retro 70s with the data center theme-the emerging computers and science into our everyday lives.
> Velcro  was very popular in the 70s-
> But also Karl's idea of classic a Chanel jacket with something surprising and utilitarian and industrial like Velcro.
> It's his artistic vision for this collection.
> Personally I dislike Velcro in and of itself but honestly it does provide an almost shocking contrast on the suits; which is the unexpected bridge between beauty and basic functionality. It may not translate to commercial success of the season however.
> I'd like to have one Velcro suit from this season- some of the tweeds are truly spectacular.



I don't want to offend anyone.Every woman is individual and that's the beauty of it. [emoji4] 
And every woman see the same art differently 
For me, I do understand all artistic visions,but for that is avant-garde shows,and not all of it translates well to every day women. In my opinion clothes should enhance women beauty not the other way around. [emoji848]Some risqué details on the clothing,if it doesn't clash with my style or fit,makes it more unique ...But personally for me,That Velcro in the middle of the front makes any fitted jacket out of proportions.[emoji849] [emoji854]And for me it doesn't matter what the designer vision is, to me is about making that Chanel piece my own,and not advertise the jacket ... And I can't see how these jackets enhance my fit/style or change my opinion To me certain decades fashion maybe should stay in the past[emoji12] 
I believe that this collection was dedicated to very young women/girls. For them in street style,would work more than elegant exquisite Chanel suit/jacket [emoji848][emoji177]
like my hubby says "Chanel doesn't make you,you make Chanel.[emoji173]️[emoji41][emoji56]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> I don't want to offend anyone.Every woman is individual and that's the beauty of it. [emoji4]
> And every woman see the same art differently
> For me, I do understand all artistic visions,but for that is avant-garde shows,and not translate to every day women. In my opinion clothes should enhance women beauty not the other way around. [emoji848]Some risqué details on the clothing,if it doesn't clash with my style or fit,makes it more unique ...But personally for me,That Velcro in the middle of the front makes any fitted jacket out of proportions.[emoji849] [emoji854]And for me it doesn't matter what the designer vision is, to me is about making that Chanel piece my own,and not advertise the jacket ... And I can't see how these jackets enhance my fit/style or change my opinion To me certain decades fashion maybe should stay in the past[emoji12]
> I believe that this collection was dedicated to very young women/girls. For them in street style,would work more than elegant exquisite Chanel suit/jacket [emoji848][emoji177]
> like my hubby says "Chanel doesn't make you,you make Chanel.



I like your vision and we're all free to choose anyway.  I'm not sure most youngsters love the Velcro, to my fashionable DD of 14 it's ugly. I have to say most of her attire is ugly, different type of ugly I guess.[emoji23]
Very charming hubby![emoji2]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I like your vision and we're all free to choose anyway.  I'm not sure most youngsters love the Velcro, to my fashionable DD of 14 it's ugly. I have to say most of her attire is ugly, different type of ugly I guess.[emoji23]
> Very charming hubby![emoji2]



Thank you Pourqoipas [emoji177]
Ha ha you are funny. [emoji51] 
Ouch But even if your daughter don't like hmm[emoji849] I thought youngsters would. [emoji848] I should ask my niece in Europe how she likes.She does have very strange fashion [emoji854] I can't buy her anything[emoji849]


----------



## Moirai

ms piggy said:


> You're in luck. I happened to pop by the boutique this evening, and decided to check out the jacket. My take : the cut and the fit of the jacket is phenomenal. But, I HATE the velcro, no matter if the velcro is a subtle colour that actually goes with the colour scheme. This is definitely the nicer velcro jacket but really dislike the velcro. The tweed is very pretty and was perfect with the dress I had on. The SAs all loved the fit of this jacket on me better than the robot. But I didn't like the look of it worn as a suit on me.
> 
> View attachment 3650920
> View attachment 3650921
> View attachment 3650922
> View attachment 3650924
> View attachment 3650925
> View attachment 3650926


This jacket looks great on you with the dress and as a suit, minus those darn velcro. I really like it as a suit highlighted by the placement of the zippers. Wonder how difficult it is to remove the velcro. I imagine removing may damage the fabric.


----------



## TankerToad

girleuro said:


> I don't want to offend anyone.Every woman is individual and that's the beauty of it. [emoji4]
> And every woman see the same art differently
> For me, I do understand all artistic visions,but for that is avant-garde shows,and not all of it translates well to every day women. In my opinion clothes should enhance women beauty not the other way around. [emoji848]Some risqué details on the clothing,if it doesn't clash with my style or fit,makes it more unique ...But personally for me,That Velcro in the middle of the front makes any fitted jacket out of proportions.[emoji849] [emoji854]And for me it doesn't matter what the designer vision is, to me is about making that Chanel piece my own,and not advertise the jacket ... And I can't see how these jackets enhance my fit/style or change my opinion To me certain decades fashion maybe should stay in the past[emoji12]
> I believe that this collection was dedicated to very young women/girls. For them in street style,would work more than elegant exquisite Chanel suit/jacket [emoji848][emoji177]
> like my hubby says "Chanel doesn't make you,you make Chanel.[emoji173]️[emoji41][emoji56]



No offense taken 
Good thing is that Chanel has lots to choose from and no one is forced to buy anything -


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> I don't want to offend anyone.Every woman is individual and that's the beauty of it. [emoji4]
> And every woman see the same art differently
> For me, I do understand all artistic visions,but for that is avant-garde shows,and not all of it translates well to every day women. In my opinion clothes should enhance women beauty not the other way around. [emoji848]Some risqué details on the clothing,if it doesn't clash with my style or fit,makes it more unique ...But personally for me,That Velcro in the middle of the front makes any fitted jacket out of proportions.[emoji849] [emoji854]And for me it doesn't matter what the designer vision is, to me is about making that Chanel piece my own,and not advertise the jacket ... And I can't see how these jackets enhance my fit/style or change my opinion To me certain decades fashion maybe should stay in the past[emoji12]
> I believe that this collection was dedicated to very young women/girls. For them in street style,would work more than elegant exquisite Chanel suit/jacket [emoji848][emoji177]
> like my hubby says "Chanel doesn't make you,you make Chanel.[emoji173]️[emoji41][emoji56]



I love your DH's quote. He is absolutely right and that's how it should be. You should wear the clothes. They shouldn't wear you. 

Everyone has different taste and I'm glad there is something for everyone. I don't like the Velcro but I'm sure a lot of people don't like what I chose. I find the most fascinating aspect of wearing chanel is that each woman does it in completely her own way.

I am sure that there are some who will want the Velcro because it is identifiable as the latest from Chanel. They want to be seen in the latest greatest things. They will probably discard it by next season for something newer. And I'm sure Karl would love for us to do that. The prices are too high and my conscience too strong to allow me to do that. For me, if I won't love it in 10-15 years I won't buy it.


----------



## periogirl28

I actually do not mind Chanel keeping up with the times, but it also has to maintain what the brand has always stood for, fashion for the modern independent woman. I was always told by my SAs that Coco made pockets which functioned, no false pockets. Just like Hermes, everything was there for a reason. I may understand if Karl used the Velcro to actually close the jackets, that's modern and maybe even practical. In this case, it serves no purpose, looks odd and does nothing to modernize such beautiful tweeds. My opinion again.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love your DH's quote. He is absolutely right and that's how it should be. You should wear the clothes. They shouldn't wear you.
> 
> Everyone has different taste and I'm glad there is something for everyone. I don't like the Velcro but I'm sure a lot of people don't like what I chose. I find the most fascinating aspect of wearing chanel is that each woman does it in completely her own way.
> 
> I am sure that there are some who will want the Velcro because it is identifiable as the latest from Chanel. They want to be seen in the latest greatest things. They will probably discard it by next season for something newer. And I'm sure Karl would love for us to do that. The prices are too high and my conscience too strong to allow me to do that. For me, if I won't love it in 10-15 years I won't buy it.



Absolutely Pocketbook Pup ,love your thoughts[emoji177]I am the same[emoji4] 
 I can still conquer sometimes with something elaborate and maybe not as longevity as I would like,but if only absolutely enhance my style/fit 
I don't do novelty just for the sake of novelty, I don't do it now and I am not going to do just because my budget becomes [emoji383] I guess after 15 years my DH principals rubbing off on me[emoji12][emoji51][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

periogirl28 said:


> I actually do not mind Chanel keeping up with the times, but it also has to maintain what the brand has always stood for, fashion for the modern independent woman. I was always told by my SAs that Coco made pockets which functioned, no false pockets. Just like Hermes, everything was there for a reason. I may understand if Karl used the Velcro to actually close the jackets, that's modern and maybe even practical. In this case, it serves no purpose, looks odd and does nothing to modernize such beautiful tweeds. My opinion again.



Very well said,Periogirl28! [emoji177]And let's be honest here
Would we even be discussing possibility of liking it if this would not be Chanel?[emoji849] [emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

girleuro said:


> Very well said,Periogirl28! [emoji177]And let's be honest here
> Would we even be discussing possibility of liking it if this would not be Chanel?[emoji849] [emoji177]


How true!


----------



## TankerToad

Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see 
But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.


Oh TankerT, please show us.  It isn't for me for many reasons, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate it on you!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



Tanker Toad If you like it and you purchased,please share. Don't mind my or other ladies opinions [emoji12] We all here to enjoy and discuss Chanel fashion [emoji7]Again everyone can't like everything, that's the beauty of individuality. We can't all agree what we like and dislike and we all have different bodies and lifestyles so please share ,we would love to see how you style it.  [emoji177][emoji56] Blessings


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



Bummer.  I was hoping to see these pieces brought to life by real women. I was unable to post all day but followed this discussion in my down time and TT, I loved your post up thread.  As a creative person who works in the fashion and commerce industry, I love to see designers stretch concepts and rework ideas to keep things fresh and interesting.  Obviously not all ideas are going to please everyone.  And as we all like to say, "good thing there's something for each of us". I do find it rude to make authoritative statements that out of the box pieces are ridiculous, foolish or only purchased by the trend driven. To me there is a difference between "Fashion" and "Clothing", and "Fashion" is not necessarily equal with "Trend". Such statements often remind me of visitors in museums that look at a Jackson Pollock and say that their three year old could make the same thing.  Fashion requires thought and respect for the designers vision.  You don't have to buy it or wear it or even like it, but some folks like to collect and curate wardrobes that reflect a deeper interest. I also don't agree that wearing such pieces, makes one a victim any more than wearing head to toe expensive branded more conservative clothing. I would probably buy one of these pieces, (the side velcro dress is the one I love, as well as the jacket that Tonka has modeled) but I won't, simply because I can't afford everything I like. But I love to come here and see the clothes in action and I know that I'll be seeing a few of these velcro pieces in a museum one day. I hope that those that enjoy this collection will continue to post photos.


----------



## pigleto972001

Let us see let us see let us see  
Pretty please.
Just bc some of us don't like the velcro should not mean we would scorn others' choices. I would love to see the suit. The tweeds are so pretty!!!


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> Bummer.  I was hoping to see these pieces brought to life by real women. I was unable to post all day but followed this discussion in my down time and TT, I loved your post up thread.  As a creative person who works in the fashion and commerce industry, I love to see designers stretch concepts and rework ideas to keep things fresh and interesting.  Obviously not all ideas are going to please everyone.  And as we all like to say, "good thing there's something for each of us". I do find it rude to make authoritative statements that out of the box pieces are ridiculous, foolish or only purchased by the trend driven. To me there is a difference between "Fashion" and "Clothing", and "Fashion" is not necessarily equal with "Trend". Such statements often remind me of visitors in museums that look at a Jackson Pollock and say that their three year old could make the same thing.  Fashion requires thought and respect for the designers vision.  You don't have to buy it or wear it or even like it, but some folks like to collect and curate wardrobes that reflect a deeper interest. I also don't agree that wearing such pieces, makes one a victim any more than wearing head to toe expensive branded more conservative clothing. I would probably buy one of these pieces, (the side velcro dress is the one I love, as well as the jacket that Tonka has modeled) but I won't, simply because I can't afford everything I like. But I love to come here and see the clothes in action and I know that I'll be seeing a few of these velcro pieces in a museum one day. I hope that those that enjoy this collection will continue to post photos.



Dharma I am so sorry that you take it offensively. Nobody tried to do so. If I did I apologize [emoji56] I don't think anyone was rude by expressing their opinions .If I don't see it flattering I am not going to purchase or wear it ,even if it would be given to me. Again i did said that no offense please is just my opinion.And I believe all the ladies who expressed their opinions were not rude. So we can all agree to disagree and no need to take it offensively 
And sometimes something that is in the museum or in the show doesn't always translates well to every day life. I can look at the art, but doesn't mean I have to wear it something that doesn't flatter my body.or elegance . That's my motto of fashion [emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]blessings


----------



## ms piggy

Whilst I may not appreciate the velcro on the jackets, I do not think it is overdone on the jackets (at least the ones Tonkamama and I tried). The tweeds and the cut/shape of the jackets are remarkable and truly classic Chanel. I believe it is possible to inject certain pieces in to ones wardrobe. I would keep the velcro on the sleeve of the jacket I tried but remove the ones in the centre. I guess what Karl did may not appeal to everyone but I think of it as classic with a twist even if it is not for me.


----------



## ms piggy

Casual Friday with no meetings scheduled, it was dressed down day with a high-low mix of Chanel jacket over Zara top and Unqilo jeans. RH boxcalf Birkin not pictured.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



Second the other ladies. I'd love to see what you got, it's not about hating Velcro but having fun with fashion. It's not inspiring if we all do the same purchases. I'm sorry if anyone feels offended. I love to see Jacquemus pieces but I can't wear those, they are piece of art to me and ultimately funny. I think it needs greater minds and other lifestyles than mine to wear those[emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh I bought those Celine furkenstocks a few years back and I LOVE them. Everyone else hated them !!!!!!  But I didn't care as long I I loved them 

I wish I had the budget and the lifestyle to get a few velcro pieces. But I don't. I have to try to look at long term longevity. Maybe if they hit sale we will see. But alas around then the prefall will start coming in. So hard to plan! 

I hope we do get to see your suit TankerT.


----------



## ari

Weekend look, Chanel cardigan, shawl, shoes and jeans[emoji12]


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Casual Friday with no meetings scheduled, it was dressed down day with a high-low mix of Chanel jacket over Zara top and Unqilo jeans. RH boxcalf Birkin not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 3652867



Great look ms Piggy! We are cousins on this jacket [emoji23] mine is same fabric and buttons, but different cut. 


The fabric is a bit stiff.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Great look ms Piggy! We are cousins on this jacket [emoji23] mine is same fabric and buttons, but different cut.
> View attachment 3653160
> 
> The fabric is a bit stiff.



ari, it's the same jacket. I just buttoned it differently to wear it open. Agree the fabric is stiff but I think it works for the cut of the jacket. Do you remember which season is this from? I got it this during the last summer sale.

Great casual chic outfit for the weekend. The cardigan looks so cosy and I love the colour of the cardigan and scarf.


----------



## 911snowball

You look gorgeous for the weekend Ari! Your fantastic use of accessories gives me such inspiration. Good morning everyone!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> ari, it's the same jacket. I just buttoned it differently to wear it open. Agree the fabric is stiff but I think it works for the cut of the jacket. Do you remember which season is this from? I got it this during the last summer sale.
> 
> Great casual chic outfit for the weekend. The cardigan looks so cosy and I love the colour of the cardigan and scarf.



Oh, really! What a great idea! I should try it! It looks best buttoned, but I never thought of button it like this. I bought it on the first day of sale June 2015 in Washington DC -  so it must be cruise or summer 2015.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> You look gorgeous for the weekend Ari! Your fantastic use of accessories gives me such inspiration. Good morning everyone!



Thank you snowball[emoji4]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



TankerTod I'm holding my breath to see ... [emoji12]
The robot suits looks extremely conservative on me. DH said that I look like Andrea Merkel[emoji15] so  I gave him the look and he said -well then like Theresa May [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he meant it as a compliment.


----------



## bags to die for

Ici said:


> Love the dress do you have any idea on pricing? Sent to my sa but knowing my store they prob never ordered it.


I went back and saw that the dress is AUD4550. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Casual Friday with no meetings scheduled, it was dressed down day with a high-low mix of Chanel jacket over Zara top and Unqilo jeans. RH boxcalf Birkin not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 3652867



Love the white buttons popping on the outfit [emoji7]. Gorgeous with the RH of course!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great look ms Piggy! We are cousins on this jacket [emoji23] mine is same fabric and buttons, but different cut.
> View attachment 3653160
> 
> The fabric is a bit stiff.



Love the blue/ white [emoji102] [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Weekend look, Chanel cardigan, shawl, shoes and jeans[emoji12]
> View attachment 3653159



Beautiful spring pastels[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Bummer.  I was hoping to see these pieces brought to life by real women. I was unable to post all day but followed this discussion in my down time and TT, I loved your post up thread.  As a creative person who works in the fashion and commerce industry, I love to see designers stretch concepts and rework ideas to keep things fresh and interesting.  Obviously not all ideas are going to please everyone.  And as we all like to say, "good thing there's something for each of us". I do find it rude to make authoritative statements that out of the box pieces are ridiculous, foolish or only purchased by the trend driven. To me there is a difference between "Fashion" and "Clothing", and "Fashion" is not necessarily equal with "Trend". Such statements often remind me of visitors in museums that look at a Jackson Pollock and say that their three year old could make the same thing.  Fashion requires thought and respect for the designers vision.  You don't have to buy it or wear it or even like it, but some folks like to collect and curate wardrobes that reflect a deeper interest. I also don't agree that wearing such pieces, makes one a victim any more than wearing head to toe expensive branded more conservative clothing. I would probably buy one of these pieces, (the side velcro dress is the one I love, as well as the jacket that Tonka has modeled) but I won't, simply because I can't afford everything I like. But I love to come here and see the clothes in action and I know that I'll be seeing a few of these velcro pieces in a museum one day. I hope that those that enjoy this collection will continue to post photos.



I am sorry if anything I said came off as rude. I honestly did not mean to be nor did I think anyone else was rude. 

This thread has a different tone than most of the threads where the theme is buy, buy, buy. I think we have come to trust each other"s opinions and value honest feedback. Chanel's prices are astronomical and there is often pressure to buy now or lose the opportunity. It's nice to have honest feedback from Chanel lovers and it's always respectful. 
If you go back and read you will see that I said that the best thing about Chanel is that every woman wears it in her unique way. And I didn't say that everyone who buys it is attention seeking for one season but undoubtedly some people do buy it for that very reason. The practical point is that most people don't like it enough to buy it so it will probably make it to the sale.

So I hope people can continue to give their honest opinions. I truly value them. But I'm a big girl. If someone doesn't like something that I love I'm ok with that. In the end I'm confident enough to make my own decisions.

Tanker Toad we would love for you to share your pieces here.

Ari your outfit is lovely. You are growing your beautiful hair long again I see.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Casual Friday with no meetings scheduled, it was dressed down day with a high-low mix of Chanel jacket over Zara top and Unqilo jeans. RH boxcalf Birkin not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 3652867



I like it buttoned this way. Very cool


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Oh, really! What a great idea! I should try it! It looks best buttoned, but I never thought of button it like this. I bought it on the first day of sale June 2015 in Washington DC -  so it must be cruise or summer 2015.



I discovered quite a few ways to wear the buttons., try it, it's actually quite fun. But I agree the best way is fully buttoned.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> I discovered quite a few ways to wear the buttons., try it, it's actually quite fun. But I agree the best way is fully buttoned.



Is it the same thing they do with Burberry double breasted coats? I might try it will some of my other double breasted jackets. Just a small thing like this sometimes makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> TankerTod I'm holding my breath to see ... [emoji12]
> The robot suits looks extremely conservative on me. DH said that I look like Andrea Merkel[emoji15] so  I gave him the look and he said -well then like Theresa May [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he meant it as a compliment.



My SA told me it looked "mature" on me. I was surprised. I thought it was hip and young looking lol.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Speaking of merkelian outfits, my take on conservative today. DH says it's my bus conductor look when I wear it with a navy box K.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking of merkelian outfits, my take on conservative today. DH says it's my bus conductor look when I wear it with a navy box K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653208



You know that I love that jacket and it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You know that I love that jacket and it looks fabulous on you.



[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]Yes you convinced me, I really like it now especially the blue -silver -black mixed with a pink and yellow thread make it worthwhile. Some jackets need a little rest and in this case the seamstress' work to be perfect.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



Please post your pics! Even though something may not work for us we love to see someone else pull it off!!!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> TankerTod I'm holding my breath to see ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The robot suits looks extremely conservative on me. DH said that I look like Andrea Merkel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so  I gave him the look and he said -well then like Theresa May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he meant it as a compliment.



*ari* you looking positively glowing in the black robot suit really inspired me. I think the tweed pattern with the disjointed grids plus the silver/gold trims make it more modern than a typical black suit. Wear it with great pride!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Is it the same thing they do with Burberry double breasted coats? I might try it will some of my other double breasted jackets. Just a small thing like this sometimes makes all the difference in the world.



Yes *PbP*, rather similar idea as the classic Burberry trench.


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> Casual Friday with no meetings scheduled, it was dressed down day with a high-low mix of Chanel jacket over Zara top and Unqilo jeans. RH boxcalf Birkin not pictured.
> 
> View attachment 3652867



Ms piggy nice casual look [emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

I really do like the jacket I tried on, if I can still find my size when it marks down and probably will keep all the Velcro for a while until I figure out something.  Never know ... I may fall in love with the Velcro   which is very possible knowing myself lol.

This reminded me of one of my SS Chanel coat purchased 10+ years ago.. it has a plastic jelly like white camellia sort of glued to the front side of the jacket.  Back in the days, I really wanted to have it removed but didn't get a chance to do it.  I am so glad that I didn't, I started appreciating and loving the design, specifically asked to keep the camellia when I had it altered recently (shorten the length) 



gracekelly said:


> If the jacket has  symmetrical front panels then I think you are fine taking it off if you don't mind having the jacket open.  If the panels can meet,i.e. kiss in the middle,  then the other alternative is the hook and eye that Chanel uses on many jackets.  I looked at the Velcro and it looked to me like it was just machine stitched onto the tweed so it couldn't difficult to remove.  The jackets with off center closure would probably not work with Velcro removal.





ms piggy said:


> Whilst I may not appreciate the velcro on the jackets, I do not think it is overdone on the jackets (at least the ones Tonkamama and I tried). The tweeds and the cut/shape of the jackets are remarkable and truly classic Chanel. I believe it is possible to inject certain pieces in to ones wardrobe. I would keep the velcro on the sleeve of the jacket I tried but remove the ones in the centre. I guess what Karl did may not appeal to everyone but I think of it as classic with a twist even if it is not for me.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Great look ms Piggy! We are cousins on this jacket [emoji23] mine is same fabric and buttons, but different cut.
> View attachment 3653160
> 
> The fabric is a bit stiff.



Ari beautiful looks I love that resort look [emoji7] those long white pants are they Chanel ?


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking of merkelian outfits, my take on conservative today. DH says it's my bus conductor look when I wear it with a navy box K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653208



Pourquoipas I like this look on you [emoji177]Maybe conservative,but elegant and beautiful colors and proportions[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## tonkamama

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.


TT, you are one of my inspiration  please continue sharing your fabulous style, I would love to see you rocking all the gorgeous and unique Chanel pieces on here


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Pourquoipas I like this look on you [emoji177]Maybe conservative,but elegant and beautiful colors and proportions[emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you dear girleuro[emoji255]


----------



## Genie27

And now for something completely different.....

After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.* 

Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world. 


They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659



Beautiful looks Genie 27 [emoji177]Specially I love the second one look Very nice proportions and color scheme and it's good that you kept the skirt A-line very nice fit .And definitely the skirt you can wear by itself as well 
And I agree 2013 had beautiful jackets. I am still looking for one of the resort collection in my size [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659



Genie27 how many inches from the sides you could let out? All my shorter jackets don't need alterations,but when it comes to hips,it's 12 inches between my waist and hips, and I want longer jacket fitted in waist and in a line through hips look so I am wondering should I get jackets closer to fit waist and let it out hips,or would be easier have fit to hips and take it in waist? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Genie27

I checked out the Velcro pieces today. It's a soft/fuzzy piece but the male hook side may still snag on delicate items. The C store here displayed not-very-attractive tweed colour options, IMHO. The ones posted here are much nicer. There was a dark blue/black with navy trim that was nice but the others looked very pop 80s.

There's a knit dress that was pretty and the robot jacket and skirt are nice but can easily overwhelm small and wide frames like mine.

My store had a lot of Cuba dresses and a couple of other items still around.


----------



## Genie27

Girleuro, it was a size 40 and they let out the bust to waist as much as they could - at least a couple of inches on the sides. I'm a 42-44 at the bust, but then the shoulders/length etc are off on me. Here is what it looked like before alterations. I could not zip it up beyond the lowest couple of inches.


----------



## Genie27

That's a tough question for longer jackets- some of the more experienced ladies will know more than me. With regular off the rack clothes, I would fit the largest/widest part and take in the loose area. But with C they can go both ways so that is fantastic. I can't even tell where they let it out. 

I personally fit for shoulders and the back drop to waistline as that is difficult to fix/alter. I'm very short - 5'0 so it's easy to look like the clothes are wearing me.


----------



## Keren16

gracekelly said:


> Yes. The jacket is very pretty but the Velcro has to come off.  I saw several with the nicest tweed but the Velcro ruined them for me. It is just top stitched and can be removed



The Velcro interferes with the beauty of the jacket


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> That's a tough question for longer jackets- some of the more experienced ladies will know more than me. With regular off the rack clothes, I would fit the largest/widest part and take in the loose area. But with C they can go both ways so that is fantastic. I can't even tell where they let it out.
> 
> I personally fit for shoulders and the back drop to waistline as that is difficult to fix/alter. I'm very short - 5'0 so it's easy to look like the clothes are wearing me.



Aww thank you so much Genie27 [emoji177] They did great job. [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Genie you look great!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659



Congratulations!! So glad you found one that you love and it looks great on you! [emoji6][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like. 

I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:







Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659


Congrats, Genie! Looking fabulous!


----------



## Moirai

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


I love the white on you especially with your hair color, BBC. Looking fabulous too!


----------



## pigleto972001

Like the white


----------



## girleuro

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]



White is really standing out but black is nice too[emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659



Congrats for getting these classic pieces. Great choices!


----------



## Pourquoipas

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]



Both are equally beautiful on you. If you decide to buy it now pick the one that stuns you most. If it hits the sales pick whichever you find in your size[emoji7].


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Girleuro, it was a size 40 and they let out the bust to waist as much as they could - at least a couple of inches on the sides. I'm a 42-44 at the bust, but then the shoulders/length etc are off on me. Here is what it looked like before alterations. I could not zip it up beyond the lowest couple of inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653751



They did a wonderful job and it looks great on you


----------



## Genie27

@BBC wow, they both look gorgeous on you - you wear a lot of white, don't you? The white looks more casual while the black looks very dressy in you. 

And the mirror selfies? Flip the camera and photograph the mirror.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Moirai said:


> I love the white on you especially with your hair color, BBC. Looking fabulous too!





pigleto972001 said:


> Like the white





girleuro said:


> White is really standing out but black is nice too[emoji177][emoji4]





Pourquoipas said:


> Both are equally beautiful on you. If you decide to buy it now pick the one that stuns you most. If it hits the sales pick whichever you find in your size[emoji7].



Thank you thank you thank you! I think I'll just take whichever color comes by on sale, I'll wear either one. I have too many H and VCA 'expenses' to save up for a jacket like this, although I adore it. 



Genie27 said:


> @BBC wow, they both look gorgeous on you - you wear a lot of white, don't you? The white looks more casual while the black looks very dressy in you.
> 
> And the mirror selfies? Flip the camera and photograph the mirror.



Actually, the color I wear the most is navy (yikes, I guess I'm wearing my cream shirt too much lately! [emoji51]) and I do worry that the white will be more limited seasonally, but I'll be happy with either. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]

And I had to laugh - I know how to take a mirror selfie, I just hate the way I look in the pictures when I do! I haven't found a flattering angle yet when shooting from that distance.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie you look great!





ailoveresale said:


> Congratulations!! So glad you found one that you love and it looks great on you!





Moirai said:


> Congrats, Genie! Looking fabulous!





Pourquoipas said:


> Congrats for getting these classic pieces. Great choices!





pigleto972001 said:


> They did a wonderful job and it looks great on you



Thank you all! I could not have done it without your help and advice. I had to really think of what would get the most use in my closet and fit an idea I had in my mind.

I took a risk buying it, as I knew I may only be able to wear it open, but the shoulder would fit perfectly. But after the alterations I can zip up comfortably so that makes it a practical (?!) piece for cold fall/spring weather.

If I had sized up, I'd still have to alter it down and the shoulder would be too wide. The local C store did the alterations for a fee - I was happy to pay as I figured they have experience in this type of project. 

And I now have an SA to work with - the same lovely woman who showed me the Cuba collection earlier - I told her that I would love to work with her, but my budget only extended to Chanel on sale, and probably  one piece at a time. She said sale was around early-mid June and to stop by in between as well to see the pieces. 

I think the knit dresses and cardigans will be my focus for now.


----------



## Genie27

BBC said:


> And I had to laugh - I know how to take a mirror selfie, I just hate the way I look in the pictures when I do! I haven't found a flattering angle yet when shooting from that distance.



Sorry, I'm pre-coffee and an answer-giver at the best of times. I'm sure you look gorgeous at any angle.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Sorry, I'm pre-coffee and an answer-giver at the best of times. I'm sure you look gorgeous at any angle.



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale!


This is stunning on you and I agree that the white works better with your hair color.  I think the white might make it to the sale faster than the black, but I could be wrong.


Genie27 said:


> Girleuro, it was a size 40 and they let out the bust to waist as much as they could - at least a couple of inches on the sides. I'm a 42-44 at the bust, but then the shoulders/length etc are off on me. Here is what it looked like before alterations. I could not zip it up beyond the lowest couple of inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653751


So happy that this came out great for you!


----------



## hockeymama

Fwiw my saks SA says the white robot jacket is more in demand than black.


----------



## gracekelly

hockeymama said:


> Fwiw my saks SA says the white robot jacket is more in demand than black.


I think it may depend upon where you live. In California the weight of the black is all year around and I definitely see wearing the white during the Holiday season.   If people are looking for a dress up outfit for summer, then the white will fly.  I have noticed that several stores are making a point of showing it with the skirt so that, to me, would point to more of an "event" outfit i.e. wedding, bar mitzvah, engagement party etc.  I don't think the  younger girls are going to buy the robot  as a suit because it doesn't fit in with their life style.  I feel that this entire collection was geared towards a younger demographic for the most part, especially the velcro pieces.  Sure there are the standard pieces in solid white, black and navy, but those are for the non-trend oriented consumer who is looking for longevity from her purchase.  I expect to see a picture of Iris Apfel in a Velcro piece momentarily as the exception to the rule


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]



Both look great on you! The white is really striking. 
I totally agree about selfies. I can only get 1/3 of my body in the shot max so there is no way to photo a bag or a whole outfit.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



TT, I hope that you change your mind. You have great style, and just because some of us don't care for the velcro, it doesn't mean that you won't look beautiful and elegant in it.  I love the same velcro jacket as you, and honestly thought it looked good when tonka modeled it.  Who knows if we might have a change of heart on the velcro.  For me it's hard to imagine the velcro irl as I don't live near any store that sells Chanel so have to depend on pictures only.  I'm always amazed at the beautiful fabrics when I actually get to see the ones that I purchase.   I firmly believe that it's good for each of us to capture the style that makes us happy and shine.  If someone likes or dislikes it, I always feel that he or she doesn't have to wear it.   That's why there are so many designers and styles.  If all of us wore the same thing, life would be boring!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Well this is a Chanel thread.....so discussion of the current Chanel jackets.....love or hate..... seems like this would be a good place to do it.
> Given the vehement hatred here of the Velcro detail  on some of the Chanel jackets,  I'll not be posting snaps my newest suit purchases from Chanel Summer 2017. Not that anyone was holding their breath to see
> But a deep thank you to those who have shared what they have tried on and/or are considering from the "Data" collection.



I might be the minority, like you! I actually like the modeling pix from our very lovely tpf'ers of the jackets, especially like the one with black velcro. I wld need to try it on myself to see the fit though. On the other hand, I tried on the robot jacket in black, and I was underwhelmed. The fit certainly did not suit me like it did in other members here, so really each to its own. 

But show me TT! I would love to see how the Velcro jackets look on you! [emoji173]


----------



## ailoveresale

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]



My preference of course is the white [emoji5]. I think it looks stunning!
I am also seeing that the white is more popular here in SoCal. A black in size 38 was in display the other day at Saks. My size is very popular so If there's a popular piece I like, it's rare to make it to the sale. But who knows, luxury goods sales seem to not be doing as well these days, cross your fingers! I got a classic piece in last years spring sale (the navy airline jacket) so you never know!


----------



## ms piggy

@Genie27 lovely tweed pieces. Strong pink is your colour. 

@BBC the white is really sticking against your hair!


----------



## pigleto972001

ailoveresale said:


> My preference of course is the white [emoji5]. I think it looks stunning!
> I am also seeing that the white is more popular here in SoCal. A black in size 38 was in display the other day at Saks. My size is very popular so If there's a popular piece I like, it's rare to make it to the sale. But who knows, luxury goods sales seem to not be doing as well these days, cross your fingers! I got a classic piece in last years spring sale (the navy airline jacket) so you never know!



I was surprised ! I saw the airline jacket too on sale ! I just wasn't crazy about the collar and shoulders on me. Maybe that velcro piece I like will hit sale . The more I think about it the more I might be reluctant to take off the velcro. It kinda adds something. I know some think it detracts  I love how we have varying opinions [emoji76]


----------



## ms piggy

ms piggy said:


> @Genie27 lovely tweed pieces. Strong pink is your colour.
> 
> @BBC the white is really sticking against your hair!



@BBC Striking, not sticking. Eek!


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> I was surprised ! I saw the airline jacket too on sale ! I just wasn't crazy about the collar and shoulders on me. Maybe that velcro piece I like will hit sale . The more I think about it the more I might be reluctant to take off the velcro. It kinda adds something. I know some think it detracts  I love how we have varying opinions [emoji76]



The more I try theses jackets, the more I'm beginning to appreciate the whimsicality the velcro adds on a classical look and style. I wouldn't really have given a second look on the jackets if not for you and tonkamama. And I'm glad I did. The jackets themselves are marvellous. The only downside I would say is the practicality of the velcro re snagging.

The tweed on the jacket tonkamama tried is absolutely gorgeous.  Surprisingly the cut isn't as boxy as I thought although the jacket is heavy. It has more a casual vibe vs the other velcro jacket I tried. Both are beautiful. I would seriously consider either one if they make it to the sales.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow the tweed is very pretty ! I thought it was more "printed" as opposed to woven. I am starting to think the velcro adds to the charm. I'm falling under Karl's spell! Haha  

Edited to add the jacket looks quite nice on you [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> The more I try theses jackets, the more I'm beginning to appreciate the whimsicality the velcro adds on a classic look and style. I wouldn't really have given a second look on the jackets had it not for you and tonkamama. And I'm glad I did. The jackets themselves are marvellous. The only downside I would say is the practicality of the velcro re snagging.
> 
> The tweed on the jacket tonkamama tried is absolutely gorgeous.  Surprisingly the cut isn't as boxy as I thought although the jacket is heavy. It is more casual vs the other velcro jacket I tried. Both are beautiful. I would seriously consider either one if they make it to the sales.
> 
> View attachment 3655100
> View attachment 3655105
> View attachment 3655108



This is such a nice tweed paired with jeans it's perfect. [emoji7]
Last word I lose on Velcro, I like them better in black than grey[emoji12]


----------



## Notorious Pink

That is a gorgeous tweed, ms piggy. Looks great on you! 

I dont have strong opinion either way about the Velcro. Chanel needs to try new things while staying within the framework of their brand. Some people are always going to buy the typical Chanel jackets and some want the latest edgier twist. I personally don't mind the Velcro for the look as much as the fact that I would have to be super careful with it....have you ever gotten Velcro caught on a cashmere GM? [emoji51] It's not good.


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> The more I try theses jackets, the more I'm beginning to appreciate the whimsicality the velcro adds on a classical look and style. I wouldn't really have given a second look on the jackets if not for you and tonkamama. And I'm glad I did. The jackets themselves are marvellous. The only downside I would say is the practicality of the velcro re snagging.
> 
> The tweed on the jacket tonkamama tried is absolutely gorgeous.  Surprisingly the cut isn't as boxy as I thought although the jacket is heavy. It has more a casual vibe vs the other velcro jacket I tried. Both are beautiful. I would seriously consider either one if they make it to the sales.
> 
> View attachment 3655100
> View attachment 3655105
> View attachment 3655108



Beautiful tweeds and I like the way it fits you [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Oh TankerT, please show us.  It isn't for me for many reasons, but that doesn't mean I can't appreciate it on you!



Thank you grace. You are sweet to say so.



pigleto972001 said:


> Let us see let us see let us see
> Pretty please.
> Just bc some of us don't like the velcro should not mean we would scorn others' choices. I would love to see the suit. The tweeds are so pretty!!!



The tweeds for summer Chanel RTW  are spectacular. Seriously show stopping. Thank you for the support.



ms piggy said:


> Whilst I may not appreciate the velcro on the jackets, I do not think it is overdone on the jackets (at least the ones Tonkamama and I tried). The tweeds and the cut/shape of the jackets are remarkable and truly classic Chanel. I believe it is possible to inject certain pieces in to ones wardrobe. I would keep the velcro on the sleeve of the jacket I tried but remove the ones in the centre. I guess what Karl did may not appeal to everyone but I think of it as classic with a twist even if it is not for me.



ms piggy `` what I personally like able the Velcro is its unexpected. The luxury of tweed with the industrial feel of the Velco. It is the edgy "something extra" that it brings to the design.
To me~it is this element that represents Karl's vision of this collection.



Pourquoipas said:


> Second the other ladies. I'd love to see what you got, it's not about hating Velcro but having fun with fashion. It's not inspiring if we all do the same purchases. I'm sorry if anyone feels offended. I love to see Jacquemus pieces but I can't wear those, they are piece of art to me and ultimately funny. I think it needs greater minds and other lifestyles than mine to wear those[emoji23]


I love to read and think about the inspiration behind a seasons collection. Not just Chanel but Hermes and other high end brands. Chanel is like buying art or jewelry. Prices are the same. Chanel is an investment but also wearable art. If every season was the same there would be no dialogue between designer and customer. We can go to the Gap and buy the same white shirt and denim every year, but with Chanel or Hermes, besides quality, don't we expect just a little more? I like the wit and intelligence and forethought that Karl and his team puts into each season of Chanel.




pigleto972001 said:


> Oh I bought those Celine furkenstocks a few years back and I LOVE them. Everyone else hated them !!!!!!  But I didn't care as long I I loved them
> 
> I wish I had the budget and the lifestyle to get a few velcro pieces. But I don't. I have to try to look at long term longevity. Maybe if they hit sale we will see. But alas around then the prefall will start coming in. So hard to plan!
> 
> I hope we do get to see your suit TankerT.



Thank you , my dear. I'm back to Chanel  tomorrow to review the alterations and skim through some things being held for me. Funny how certain season of Chanel you think you will love and others that you don't and then you do? For instance, I have missed entire seasons due to work schedules, or other financial commitments, or just plain logistics. I lost a few seasons due to losing my long time SA from my local Chanel boutique and it took time to find another Chanel that understood what I wanted.
The Chanel Airlines I had such hopes for and arranged my schedule to see the collection but nothing spoke to me, nothing was right. Even the bags did not excite me. I was so sad, because that SHOULD have been my collection. Then I missed Paris-Rome due to my  job, and then suddenly Pre-Fall and Fall 2016 turned out to be MY season. Frankly I am still looking for some things from that season. Chanel can be so random, but in the most wonderful way.
Regarding Velco: I think it will be the unique part of Chanel Summer 2017. It will be thing we remember.  If it isn't LOVE then for sure you should pass on it.


----------



## Baglover121

Anyone tried this? Looks comfy and my SA told me it comes in other colours


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> The more I try theses jackets, the more I'm beginning to appreciate the whimsicality the velcro adds on a classical look and style. I wouldn't really have given a second look on the jackets if not for you and tonkamama. And I'm glad I did. The jackets themselves are marvellous. The only downside I would say is the practicality of the velcro re snagging.
> 
> The tweed on the jacket tonkamama tried is absolutely gorgeous.  Surprisingly the cut isn't as boxy as I thought although the jacket is heavy. It has more a casual vibe vs the other velcro jacket I tried. Both are beautiful. I would seriously consider either one if they make it to the sales.
> 
> View attachment 3655100
> View attachment 3655105
> View attachment 3655108



I actually like how this Velcro defines the waist.


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> Bummer.  I was hoping to see these pieces brought to life by real women. I was unable to post all day but followed this discussion in my down time and TT, I loved your post up thread.  As a creative person who works in the fashion and commerce industry, I love to see designers stretch concepts and rework ideas to keep things fresh and interesting.  Obviously not all ideas are going to please everyone.  And as we all like to say, "good thing there's something for each of us". I do find it rude to make authoritative statements that out of the box pieces are ridiculous, foolish or only purchased by the trend driven. To me there is a difference between "Fashion" and "Clothing", and "Fashion" is not necessarily equal with "Trend". Such statements often remind me of visitors in museums that look at a Jackson Pollock and say that their three year old could make the same thing.  Fashion requires thought and respect for the designers vision.  You don't have to buy it or wear it or even like it, but some folks like to collect and curate wardrobes that reflect a deeper interest. I also don't agree that wearing such pieces, makes one a victim any more than wearing head to toe expensive branded more conservative clothing. I would probably buy one of these pieces, (the side velcro dress is the one I love, as well as the jacket that Tonka has modeled) but I won't, simply because I can't afford everything I like. But I love to come here and see the clothes in action and I know that I'll be seeing a few of these velcro pieces in a museum one day. I hope that those that enjoy this collection will continue to post photos.


dharma
I am very appreciative of your post. You understand exactly. Precisely  because I do NOT work in the fashion industry, fashion is for me a passion and sort  of a hobby. Fashion is an escape from the high pressure and often soul crushing nature of my work.  Hare some of the interviews and reviews of the Chanel Data Center (maybe you have already seen and read these)
http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/home/2016/10/karl-lagerfeld-interview.html
https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/fashion-show-review/just-in-chanel-springsummer-2017
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2017-ready-to-wear/chanel
https://www.dezeen.com/2016/10/05/robot-models-chanel-data-centre-spring-summer-2017-show/
https://fashionweekdaily.com/chanel-unveils-springsummer-2017-rtw-ad-campaign/

So, I think Karl is brilliant at what he does. One of the best, and he won't be with us forever. In the photos of the collection during his interview, did you notice most of the featured runway looks were with the Velcro details?


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> TankerTod I'm holding my breath to see ... [emoji12]
> The robot suits looks extremely conservative on me. DH said that I look like Andrea Merkel[emoji15] so  I gave him the look and he said -well then like Theresa May [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] he meant it as a compliment.[/QUOTE
> Your DH comments are so funny. You are way more glam than those wonderful powerful women. Maybe he just meant  you looked strong and capable in the suit. Please and don't hold your breath, I will share but nothing is back from alterations and I have to travel far to pick them up.


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Please post your pics! Even though something may not work for us we love to see someone else pull it off!!!


Thank you.


----------



## TankerToad

tonkamama said:


> I really do like the jacket I tried on, if I can still find my size when it marks down and probably will keep all the Velcro for a while until I figure out something.  Never know ... I may fall in love with the Velcro   which is very possible knowing myself lol.
> 
> This reminded me of one of my SS Chanel coat purchased 10+ years ago.. it has a plastic jelly like white camellia sort of glued to the front side of the jacket.  Back in the days, I really wanted to have it removed but didn't get a chance to do it.  I am so glad that I didn't, I started appreciating and loving the design, specifically asked to keep the camellia when I had it altered recently (shorten the length)


THIS! Exactly!



tonkamama said:


> TT, you are one of my inspiration  please continue sharing your fabulous style, I would love to see you rocking all the gorgeous and unique Chanel pieces on here


What a kind thing to say. Thank you so much. Your photo inspired me as well. That is what makes this thread fun. It isn't about throwing shade, but about being open to things you thought maybe you wouldn't like when you see others wear it.
Usually I take dressing room selfies when I want to decide if something is right ~ sometime I send them to a dear friend (who lurks here) and she tells me yes or no. Believe you me, if she says NO then it is NO. Because of my travel schedule it can be months before I get back to pick up something  or for a second fitting so it is nice to remember what I bought. Haha! Love the jacket on you and it is a signature piece for the season
You can see it here
http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/home/2016/10/karl-lagerfeld-interview.html


----------



## Mrs.Z

Baglover121 said:


> View attachment 3655408
> 
> 
> Anyone tried this? Looks comfy and my SA told me it comes in other colours



So cute, I bought the sleeveless dress that matches it, I love it!


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> TT, I hope that you change your mind. You have great style, and just because some of us don't care for the velcro, it doesn't mean that you won't look beautiful and elegant in it.  I love the same velcro jacket as you, and honestly thought it looked good when tonka modeled it.  Who knows if we might have a change of heart on the velcro.  For me it's hard to imagine the velcro irl as I don't live near any store that sells Chanel so have to depend on pictures only.  I'm always amazed at the beautiful fabrics when I actually get to see the ones that I purchase.   I firmly believe that it's good for each of us to capture the style that makes us happy and shine.  If someone likes or dislikes it, I always feel that he or she doesn't have to wear it.   That's why there are so many designers and styles.  If all of us wore the same thing, life would be boring!



Thank you, my friend. Your post means a lot. Chanel is so innovative and classic at the same time. This summers collection has some of the most remarkable tweeds. If and when you have a chance to see and touch them you will see first hand.



xiaoxiao said:


> I might be the minority, like you! I actually like the modeling pix from our very lovely tpf'ers of the jackets, especially like the one with black velcro. I wld need to try it on myself to see the fit though. On the other hand, I tried on the robot jacket in black, and I was underwhelmed. The fit certainly did not suit me like it did in other members here, so really each to its own.
> 
> But show me TT! I would love to see how the Velcro jackets look on you! [emoji173]



HI!!! I know what you mean about the robot jacket, although I love it on others it was not LOVE for me when I tried it. And you City Girl YOU~the Velcro on Chanel, right? The bit of urban edgy vibe on  a classic jacket~ witty and thought provoking.
BTW I never showed you the fur I ended up with ~It was a Fall 2016 curly lamb long Chanel coat with a hood. Totally unexpected but I am just mental about it. Walked in the boutique on one of my trips and fell madly INSTANTLY  in love. That is the thing about Chanel. It really does have to be LOVE at these prices.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> The more I try theses jackets, the more I'm beginning to appreciate the whimsicality the velcro adds on a classical look and style. I wouldn't really have given a second look on the jackets if not for you and tonkamama. And I'm glad I did. The jackets themselves are marvellous. The only downside I would say is the practicality of the velcro re snagging.
> 
> The tweed on the jacket tonkamama tried is absolutely gorgeous.  Surprisingly the cut isn't as boxy as I thought although the jacket is heavy. It has more a casual vibe vs the other velcro jacket I tried. Both are beautiful. I would seriously consider either one if they make it to the sales.
> 
> View attachment 3655100
> View attachment 3655105
> View attachment 3655108



Of course this looks AMAZING on you!



pigleto972001 said:


> Wow the tweed is very pretty ! I thought it was more "printed" as opposed to woven. I am starting to think the velcro adds to the charm. I'm falling under Karl's spell! Haha
> It is the "little something extra" the unexpected.
> 
> Edited to add the jacket looks quite nice on you [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Just stumbled across this picture of the Gabrielle bag campaign on IG. KS is wearing a jacket that has all the characteristics of the LBJ  from C11 but the tweed on this picture looks maybe slightly different. I wonder if they resumed making this jacket? Do they reissue it or is it 'old'stock[emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3655426
> 
> Just stumbled across this picture of the Gabrielle bag campaign on IG. KS is wearing a jacket that has all the characteristics of the LBJ  from C11 but the tweed on this picture looks maybe slightly different. I wonder if they resumed making this jacket? Do they reissue it or is it 'old'stock[emoji23][emoji23].



There is a video on Instagram and yes it looks like the C11 jacket. I'll bet it's old stick although I have seen them reissue a few pieces from a few years back. One I passed on twice and regret twice over. [emoji22]


----------



## rhm

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3655426
> 
> Just stumbled across this picture of the Gabrielle bag campaign on IG. KS is wearing a jacket that has all the characteristics of the LBJ  from C11 but the tweed on this picture looks maybe slightly different. I wonder if they resumed making this jacket? Do they reissue it or is it 'old'stock[emoji23][emoji23].



This is super exciting because approximately 4 weeks ago I saw Pharrell, Cara, Caroline de Maigret, and Kristin Stewart wearing the C11 Little Black Jacket to film short ads for the Gabrielle bag on the official Chanel instagram page. I had a MAJOR regret not buying that particular jacket and I am crossing my fingers that they release the same style again!

Ugh this coming Fall/Winter seasons are not going to be kind to my wallet....


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> This is super exciting because approximately 4 weeks ago I saw Pharrell, Cara, Caroline de Maigret, and Kristin Stewart wearing the C11 Little Black Jacket to film short ads for the Gabrielle bag on the official Chanel instagram page. I had a MAJOR regret not buying that particular jacket and I am crossing my fingers that they release the same style again!
> 
> Ugh this coming Fall/Winter seasons are not going to be kind to my wallet....



I will be in Paris soon. I will ask! Wouldn't that be exciting?! [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

It took me a while to warm up to this jacket but I really love it now. I find that it needs very feminine details to balance the strong lines.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I will be in Paris soon. I will ask! Wouldn't that be exciting?! [emoji15]



I need to see more pics of this cruise jacket [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

Found this pic of me wearing the airline jacket. Lol. Forgive the printed tee below . The shoulders scared me


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I need to see more pics of this cruise jacket [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Found this pic of me wearing the airline jacket. Lol. Forgive the printed tee below . The shoulders scared me
> View attachment 3655814



I really like it with the floral tee. I bought something similar to go with mine and jeans.

The length on you seems shorter than me. I like it. How tall are you?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3655816
> View attachment 3655817


I love the way she's wearing it with a hoodie. Guess what I'm wearing tomorrow 
I received this in an email tonight from BG for the bag. I really like the bag too.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Found this pic of me wearing the airline jacket. Lol. Forgive the printed tee below . The shoulders scared me
> View attachment 3655814


I think the tee is fun!


----------



## pigleto972001

5 eight ish 

It does kind of work w the tee ! Hehe. I have a blue version of it that would have worked with it. The jacket was pretty. I sure hated saying no ... especially sale. But like y'all say, ya gotta love it. 

Tomoro I will finally make the pilgrimage to the velcro dress. Ha ha !


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I love the way she's wearing it with a hoodie. Guess what I'm wearing tomorrow
> I received this in an email tonight from BG for the bag. I really like the bag too.



I like the bag too, but my Evelyn hurts my shoulders so I'm not sure about cross body. If I have to buy the bag to buy the C11 jacket I will. [emoji23] not to start rumors.

I have to take my black Paris Rome jacket in to be shaved again tomorrow. It's a wreck. [emoji22]


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh cool !!  I like it w the hoodie too. Maybe they will re release it.  Oh boy.....


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> 5 eight ish
> 
> It does kind of work w the tee ! Hehe. I have a blue version of it that would have worked with it. The jacket was pretty. I sure hated saying no ... especially sale. But like y'all say, ya gotta love it.
> 
> Tomoro I will finally make the pilgrimage to the velcro dress. Ha ha !



O you lucky duck! You are tall!

Good luck with the dress. Have fun.


----------



## pigleto972001

The flip side is I bet the dress will be too short on me. Like some of the spring skirts prob would be  so sometimes it doesn't work out. Even if I could afford the dress I prob couldn't wear it anywhere


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> The flip side is I bet the dress will be too short on me. Like some of the spring skirts prob would be  so sometimes it doesn't work out. Even if I could afford the dress I prob couldn't wear it anywhere



It will still be fun to try. 

That's true about the skirts. I'm 5'6" and I have had some lengthened to be work appropriate. They would be mid thigh on you.


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> dharma
> I am very appreciative of your post. You understand exactly. Precisely  because I do NOT work in the fashion industry, fashion is for me a passion and sort  of a hobby. Fashion is an escape from the high pressure and often soul crushing nature of my work.  Hare some of the interviews and reviews of the Chanel Data Center (maybe you have already seen and read these)
> http://chanel-news.chanel.com/en/home/2016/10/karl-lagerfeld-interview.html
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/fashion-show-review/just-in-chanel-springsummer-2017
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2017-ready-to-wear/chanel
> https://www.dezeen.com/2016/10/05/robot-models-chanel-data-centre-spring-summer-2017-show/
> https://fashionweekdaily.com/chanel-unveils-springsummer-2017-rtw-ad-campaign/
> 
> So, I think Karl is brilliant at what he does. One of the best, and he won't be with us forever. In the photos of the collection during his interview, did you notice most of the featured runway looks were with the Velcro details?


Thank you TankerToad. I love all the links, some I have seen but I can watch this stuff over and over. This is where I geek out too. I get it. I have phases with designers and collect, wear, read, see and touch everything I can. Sometimes I take things apart to see how they were made. ( They usually make it back together!)  I get sensitive when anyone makes assumptions about why people buy or wear things. You just never know. But it's ok, I've eaten a snickers bar and can rejoin the thread now. 
I am also looking forward to seeing what you've acquired when you are ready!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> HI!!! I know what you mean about the robot jacket, although I love it on others it was not LOVE for me when I tried it. And you City Girl YOU~the Velcro on Chanel, right? The bit of urban edgy vibe on  a classic jacket~ witty and thought provoking.
> BTW I never showed you the fur I ended up with ~It was a Fall 2016 curly lamb long Chanel coat with a hood. Totally unexpected but I am just mental about it. Walked in the boutique on one of my trips and fell madly INSTANTLY  in love. That is the thing about Chanel. It really does have to be LOVE at these prices.



Oh I know exactly which one you are talking about!! But I still want a pix.  good for you TT!! Love taking fashion risks!!! 

And oh, I missed out on yet another cool fur. It was Oscar de la renta, black broadtail with fox. I hesitated and someone bought it. -_- so good for you for grabbing what you want right away. Now back to the drawing board on a fun fur again.... urg.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the bag too, but my Evelyn hurts my shoulders so I'm not sure about cross body. If I have to buy the bag to buy the C11 jacket I will. [emoji23] not to start rumors.
> 
> I have to take my black Paris Rome jacket in to be shaved again tomorrow. It's a wreck. [emoji22]


 Hermes in reverse, buy bag, get jacket. 

Is the boutique shaving your jacket? Can you post a photo? Mine gets furry but not little balls. On the other hand the cashmere sweater ( classic tipped cardigan) gets terrible pill balls along the side seam and inner arm. I'm very disappointed in it but I still love it. It will be my only classic fine knit unless there's a major sale. The all wool zig zag sweater is still perfect after many wears. Go figure.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3655426
> 
> Just stumbled across this picture of the Gabrielle bag campaign on IG. KS is wearing a jacket that has all the characteristics of the LBJ  from C11 but the tweed on this picture looks maybe slightly different. I wonder if they resumed making this jacket? Do they reissue it or is it 'old'stock[emoji23][emoji23].



Omg this is totally something I wld do!! Hoodie with a chanel jacket. LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> And now for something completely different.....
> 
> After significant alterations to let out the sides....here is my *first Chanel jacket.*
> 
> Thanks to Grace Kelly, PourquoisPas, PocketbookPup and Ailoveresale who gave me excellent feedback and very sensible advice. I lost my heart to this one from 2013 - I was looking for short outerwear for spring/fall and this one is perfect for my world.
> View attachment 3653660
> 
> They also took in the other skirt a bit at the waist and I like it much better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653659


They did an amazing job. The jacket is adorable on you. Does it have a hood?


----------



## dharma

BBC said:


> Well, I found myself with 5 hours in the city with absolutely nothing to do so I found the robot jacket. Wow wow wow!!! Not knowing my size, I grabbed the 36s, which was perfect - fit just a bit loosely, the way I like.
> 
> I don't know how you pick which color, both are wonderful, and I really don't know how you all take those mirror selfies and look fabulous, mine were horrendous, so this is the best I've got:
> 
> View attachment 3653957
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653958
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have some Hermès in my near future, so I guess I just have to hope that this somehow makes it to the sale! [emoji1374][emoji1374][emoji1374]


You look fantastic! Love the white!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hermes in reverse, buy bag, get jacket.
> 
> Is the boutique shaving your jacket? Can you post a photo? Mine gets furry but not little balls. On the other hand the cashmere sweater ( classic tipped cardigan) gets terrible pill balls along the side seam and inner arm. I'm very disappointed in it but I still love it. It will be my only classic fine knit unless there's a major sale. The all wool zig zag sweater is still perfect after many wears. Go figure.



Dharma, it's hard to capture but it's a mess. It's worse on the friction areas but it's bad all over. It gets like this every 3-4 wears. I had been using a cashmere comb/ stone from Pringle of Scotland. The Chanel boutique told me to bring it in and have them do it. They prefer to do it. So while I'm getting my hair cut it will be shaved or whatever. I don't see any sign that it is decreasing. I'm very sad about it. This can't be normal. There is no mohair listed on the care tag by the way. I think I had one of the first jackets. I wonder if some batches of fabric were worse than others.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, it's hard to capture but it's a mess. It's worse on the friction areas but it's bad all over. It gets like this every 3-4 wears. I had been using a cashmere comb/ stone from Pringle of Scotland. The Chanel boutique told me to bring it in and have them do it. They prefer to do it. So while I'm getting my hair cut it will be shaved or whatever. I don't see any sign that it is decreasing. I'm very sad about it. This can't be normal. There is no mohair listed on the care tag by the way. I think I had one of the first jackets. I wonder if some batches of fabric were worse than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655847
> View attachment 3655849
> View attachment 3655850
> View attachment 3655851
> View attachment 3655854


Oh no! That does not seem normal at all. And since I know you are not rolling about on the floor, I can't imagine what's going on. I have a long Celine coat that did this in the lining (some type of techno/wool canvas) near the calf area from walking. Big ropey matts. I trimmed and cut and it still kept happening. Broke my heart. I hope that they have some advice for you. At least you can trust the seamstress with the fabric.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It will still be fun to try.
> 
> That's true about the skirts. I'm 5'6" and I have had some lengthened to be work appropriate. They would be mid thigh on you.



Oh so I maybe shouldn't even waist my time by going to try it out [emoji848] I am 5'10  [emoji23] and I was really wanting the black with Lace inserts skirt from Spring I can see how it would be versatile in my climate But on me probably the first insert would be almost on my behind [emoji51][emoji854] 
Have any of the ladies who are taller tried it the longer  black skirt from the Spring?  [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## Genie27

Dharma, it's not a hood - it's a bit like those old sailor collars at the back - straight across, but not as big. On the runway they showed it more upright/funnel-ish. I'm glad it sits flat IRL because sadly I don't have a long neck to pull off a standing collar.


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Oh so I maybe shouldn't even waist my time by going to try it out [emoji848] I am 5'10  [emoji23] and I was really wanting the black with Lace inserts skirt from Spring I can see how it would be versatile in my climate But on me probably the first insert would be almost on my behind [emoji51][emoji854]
> Have any of the ladies who are taller tried it the longer  black skirt from the Spring?  [emoji177][emoji56]



I'm not tall but the spring skirts are longer than for instance the Paris Rome skirts. On me this season's zippered skirts come to the mid knee. On you they are probably a few inches above the knee. I don't know about the lace ones.


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, it's hard to capture but it's a mess. It's worse on the friction areas but it's bad all over. It gets like this every 3-4 wears. I had been using a cashmere comb/ stone from Pringle of Scotland. The Chanel boutique told me to bring it in and have them do it. They prefer to do it. So while I'm getting my hair cut it will be shaved or whatever. I don't see any sign that it is decreasing. I'm very sad about it. This can't be normal. There is no mohair listed on the care tag by the way. I think I had one of the first jackets. I wonder if some batches of fabric were worse than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655847
> View attachment 3655849
> View attachment 3655850
> View attachment 3655851
> View attachment 3655854



Oh no! Every 3~4 wear? I have the exact same jacket and the skirt and mine does not get messy like that...
Maybe you should talk to the boutique manager about it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It will still be fun to try.
> 
> That's true about the skirts. I'm 5'6" and I have had some lengthened to be work appropriate. They would be mid thigh on you.



Yes!!! Def fun !!

Mid thigh ! [emoji33]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not tall but the spring skirts are longer than for instance the Paris Rome skirts. On me this season's zippered skirts come to the mid knee. On you they are probably a few inches above the knee. I don't know about the lace ones.



Thank you dear Pocketbook Pup [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Oh no! Every 3~4 wear? I have the exact same jacket and the skirt and mine does not get messy like that...
> Maybe you should talk to the boutique manager about it?



I spoke to one of the managers. She was nice and offered to shave it while I wait whenever I want.  I don't want to get her in trouble, but they are dealing with this with many people. The last time I brought it in I had just depilled it so it wasn't bad. I want them to see it like this. I'll bet there was a bad batch of fabric. The matching dress that I bought does not pill at all. But what could they possibly do? They can't get me a new jacket. [emoji22]


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> ms piggy `` what I personally like able the Velcro is its unexpected. The luxury of tweed with the industrial feel of the Velco. It is the edgy "something extra" that it brings to the design.
> To me~it is this element that represents Karl's vision of this collection.
> 
> I love to read and think about the inspiration behind a seasons collection. Not just Chanel but Hermes and other high end brands. Chanel is like buying art or jewelry. Prices are the same. Chanel is an investment but also wearable art. If every season was the same there would be no dialogue between designer and customer. We can go to the Gap and buy the same white shirt and denim every year, but with Chanel or Hermes, besides quality, don't we expect just a little more? I like the wit and intelligence and forethought that Karl and his team puts into each season of Chanel.
> 
> Thank you , my dear. I'm back to Chanel  tomorrow to review the alterations and skim through some things being held for me. Funny how certain season of Chanel you think you will love and others that you don't and then you do? For instance, I have missed entire seasons due to work schedules, or other financial commitments, or just plain logistics. I lost a few seasons due to losing my long time SA from my local Chanel boutique and it took time to find another Chanel that understood what I wanted.
> The Chanel Airlines I had such hopes for and arranged my schedule to see the collection but nothing spoke to me, nothing was right. Even the bags did not excite me. I was so sad, because that SHOULD have been my collection. Then I missed Paris-Rome due to my  job, and then suddenly Pre-Fall and Fall 2016 turned out to be MY season. Frankly I am still looking for some things from that season. Chanel can be so random, but in the most wonderful way.
> Regarding Velco: I think it will be the unique part of Chanel Summer 2017. It will be thing we remember.  If it isn't LOVE then for sure you should pass on it.



I think most people would find it crazy to have the velcros but these jackets have to be seen and tried in person for better appreciation. Even then it's not for everyone. Love it or hate it, it's ok. I missed out on last few years' collections including Paris-Seoul and the Airlines. For me, not only do the design and colours have to work, the material is equally as important due to my climate. Quite often it's a conundrum for me as my colour palette runs neutral and black wherereas I require lighter material.


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3655426
> 
> Just stumbled across this picture of the Gabrielle bag campaign on IG. KS is wearing a jacket that has all the characteristics of the LBJ  from C11 but the tweed on this picture looks maybe slightly different. I wonder if they resumed making this jacket? Do they reissue it or is it 'old'stock[emoji23][emoji23].



This looks like the perfect material for me. Paris-Rome didn't work for me as it was just too warm and I found the material prickly somehow.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes!!! Def fun !!
> 
> Mid thigh ! [emoji33]



Dear Pigleto, we are about the same height,I  would like to ask you have you tried the Spring black longer skirt with Lace inserts? If you did I would like to know how it fits on taller ladies . Thank you [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It took me a while to warm up to this jacket but I really love it now. I find that it needs very feminine details to balance the strong lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655698
> View attachment 3655700





pigleto972001 said:


> Found this pic of me wearing the airline jacket. Lol. Forgive the printed tee below . The shoulders scared me
> View attachment 3655814



The jacket looks great on both of you, I like seeing how each of us breathe life and bring our own style to a jacket. PbP did you remove the epaulette?


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I spoke to one of the managers. She was nice and offered to shave it while I wait whenever I want.  I don't want to get her in trouble, but they are dealing with this with many people. The last time I brought it in I had just depilled it so it wasn't bad. I want them to see it like this. I'll bet there was a bad batch of fabric. The matching dress that I bought does not pill at all. But what could they possibly do? They can't get me a new jacket. [emoji22]



Hi Pocketbook Pup! Mine is just like yours... similar pilling.   I just had mine shaved at the boutique as well. It looks lovely at the moment, but I fear once I wear it again, it will be a huge mess.  It is such a shame that so many have reported issues with this gorgeous jacket... Is there anything more to be done?? It does seem like some sort of defect, though I am not sure if there is a good resolution to it.  I imagine there is a limit to how often we can all have our jackets shaved without damaging the fabric...  I don't know if they would "recall" a coveted piece like this despite the fact that the 
pilling issue seems to be well known.  I love the jacket so much and I suppose I will wear it until it falls apart....


----------



## TankerToad

Sigh 
How beautiful is this tweed?


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> You look fantastic! Love the white!



Thank you! I am mildly obsessing about this jacket!!! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655942
> 
> Sigh
> How beautiful is this tweed?



Aww the tweed is truly gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

More summer tweed love 
And those circuit buttons [emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655966



Oh I love [emoji173]️ this those sleeves so gorgeous ![emoji177]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I will be in Paris soon. I will ask! Wouldn't that be exciting?! [emoji15]



If they re-release the C11 jacket I will just DIE. I have missed out on that jacket on resale so many times and refuse to pay astronomical prices for a used jacket. Will Chanel really re-release a style? It would be smart of them to do so, as the sales of just that one piece would do probably better than some of the more whimsical collections...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It took me a while to warm up to this jacket but I really love it now. I find that it needs very feminine details to balance the strong lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655698
> View attachment 3655700



Beautiful! I love mine too - particularly wearing it with black and a light colored too like you. [emoji5]



pigleto972001 said:


> Found this pic of me wearing the airline jacket. Lol. Forgive the printed tee below . The shoulders scared me
> View attachment 3655814



The shoulders can be daunting - I had them swap the pads out for 1/2 pads which was sooo much better. [emoji1360]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, it's hard to capture but it's a mess. It's worse on the friction areas but it's bad all over. It gets like this every 3-4 wears. I had been using a cashmere comb/ stone from Pringle of Scotland. The Chanel boutique told me to bring it in and have them do it. They prefer to do it. So while I'm getting my hair cut it will be shaved or whatever. I don't see any sign that it is decreasing. I'm very sad about it. This can't be normal. There is no mohair listed on the care tag by the way. I think I had one of the first jackets. I wonder if some batches of fabric were worse than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655847
> View attachment 3655849
> View attachment 3655850
> View attachment 3655851
> View attachment 3655854



Yikes, that's much worse than mine. Mine only fuzzes under the arms or areas of frequent friction. I was also told by my SA to bring it for defuzzing and that it was a fairly common problem. Maybe this will be their motivation to re-release the C11 jacket - a recall on Paris-Rome and replace with that? One can only dream. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655942
> 
> Sigh
> How beautiful is this tweed?



Beautiful!! I turned down the jacket le sigh. It was gorgeous. But it was not fitted and I didn't think it was flattering for the price. 

Girl euro, have not tried the black skirt. I would lovvvvve too ! I do not think my store got it though they do have the 2100 dollar pink lace slip which sadly I do not need


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful!! I turned down the jacket le sigh. It was gorgeous. But it was not fitted and I didn't think it was flattering for the price.
> 
> Girl euro, have not tried the black skirt. I would lovvvvve too ! I do not think my store got it though they do have the 2100 dollar pink lace slip which sadly I do not need



Oh that's sad Pigleto, those are truly beautiful tweeds,but if it's not fitted then it doesn't work for me either[emoji849] 
That's a bummer that the store doesn't have it [emoji853] The pink it looks way too see through [emoji854] I do love that black one ,just wasn't sure how it fits 
Sigh 
I guess I need to start looking for it [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I spoke to one of the managers. She was nice and offered to shave it while I wait whenever I want.  I don't want to get her in trouble, but they are dealing with this with many people. The last time I brought it in I had just depilled it so it wasn't bad. I want them to see it like this. I'll bet there was a bad batch of fabric. The matching dress that I bought does not pill at all. But what could they possibly do? They can't get me a new jacket. [emoji22]



Mine looked even worse before shaving and I guess what'll save it now is the spring/summer rest. At the boutique they said I was the first one with this problem. Well.[emoji848][emoji849]
It's not a jacket to wear often and I move my arms a lot for my job. I guess that's precipitated the issue. 
Now that we can hope for a new C11 I can use that other one until it falls apart. It's a much better tweed. There were a couple on VC for ridiculously low prices earlier this year. Maybe insiders or ignorant sellers? They were all snapped up in a split second.
We'll see. I would seriously buy another one of those for a backup 
The Airline jackets are really growing on me this season, I love your idea to add some flirty feminine touch. I wanted to shorten them a little initially as mine were larger sizes made to fit but now I wear them with pencil skirts they are fine a little longer. For most Chanel jackets I need some time and reflection to make them work for me. Somehow it's easier when they aren't brand new[emoji848]


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655942
> 
> Sigh
> How beautiful is this tweed?





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655965
> 
> More summer tweed love
> And those circuit buttons [emoji6]





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655966





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655967





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3655971



I'm looking forward to seeing your pick of the jackets!


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Mine looked even worse before shaving and I guess what'll save it now is the spring/summer rest. At the boutique they said I was the first one with this problem. Well.[emoji848][emoji849]
> It's not a jacket to wear often and I move my arms a lot for my job. I guess that's precipitated the issue.
> Now that we can hope for a new C11 I can use that other one until it falls apart. It's a much better tweed. There were a couple on VC for ridiculously low prices earlier this year. Maybe insiders or ignorant sellers? They were all snapped up in a split second.
> We'll see. I would seriously buy another one of those for a backup
> The Airline jackets are really growing on me this season, I love your idea to add some flirty feminine touch. I wanted to shorten them a little initially as mine were larger sizes made to fit but now I wear them with pencil skirts they are fine a little longer. For most Chanel jackets I need some time and reflection to make them work for me. Somehow it's easier when they aren't brand new[emoji848]



It's good Pourquoipas that you can purchase and then you were able to make them grow on you. [emoji848] I can't ,if I am absolutely not in love with it,then forget it,it will very very rarely will get my attention. I used to do it,but it was such a waist of [emoji383]for me[emoji853] So now 
I put different looks in my mind,before I purchase [emoji4][emoji177] And must be love from the first sight[emoji12][emoji56]


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> The jacket looks great on both of you, I like seeing how each of us breathe life and bring our own style to a jacket. PbP did you remove the epaulette?



I did. I went back and forth and back and forth on them. I think they are gone for good now. 



luckylove said:


> Hi Pocketbook Pup! Mine is just like yours... similar pilling.   I just had mine shaved at the boutique as well. It looks lovely at the moment, but I fear once I wear it again, it will be a huge mess.  It is such a shame that so many have reported issues with this gorgeous jacket... Is there anything more to be done?? It does seem like some sort of defect, though I am not sure if there is a good resolution to it.  I imagine there is a limit to how often we can all have our jackets shaved without damaging the fabric...  I don't know if they would "recall" a coveted piece like this despite the fact that the
> pilling issue seems to be well known.  I love the jacket so much and I suppose I will wear it until it falls apart....



I agree. And it makes me so sad. I would definitely buy another black jacket if for no reason to alternate wearing it with this one. But who wants to pay $5000 for a jacket that they can't wear? They really should recall them and give us new jackets. 

Pourquoispas I think yours was one of the earliest jackets too? 

A reissue if the C11 jacket would soften the blow.


----------



## pigleto972001

girleuro said:


> Oh that's sad Pigleto, those are truly beautiful tweeds,but if it's not fitted then it doesn't work for me either[emoji849]
> That's a bummer that the store doesn't have it [emoji853] The pink it looks way too see through [emoji854] I do love that black one ,just wasn't sure how it fits
> Sigh
> I guess I need to start looking for it [emoji12][emoji177]





I'll repost the pic of me trying it on. It is a gorgeous tweed. Shimmery light blue in details 


If you do find that black lace skirt keep me posted. I'm intrigued by it too!!!


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656218
> 
> I'll repost the pic of me trying it on. It is a gorgeous tweed. Shimmery light blue in details
> View attachment 3656219
> 
> If you do find that black lace skirt keep me posted. I'm intrigued by it too!!!



Omg it's gorgeous! Maybe you can use a belt to make it more fitted[emoji848] 
And if I find the skirt, I definitely will [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

it prob could be taken in on sides maybe. I gave it up and I think another store took it. Hope it finds a happy home. 

I can't believe those black Paris Rome jackets shed like that. It's crazy. I hope chanel does right by you ladies :-/

I liked the quote by Karl L that the robot jacket was his take on the iconic jacket in the future and that it's timeless [emoji106]


----------



## baghag21

Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.

There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?


----------



## baghag21

Just realised the 2 jackets are in the SS2017 Act 2 catalogue.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



It must be hormones but I'm feeling more adventurous in my old age. I like the 2-way jacket. I think it's very special. Classic with a twist. I always go for the most conservative things but the robot jacket is just not grabbing me. It's beautiful.  I don't know why not. But I vote 2- way.

I just came from my store. I think the Velcro pieces are cool. I made my purchases for the season so I'm done for now. I put in my wishlist for fall. They just have the online photos not prices or specifics yet. 

Regarding the Paris Rome jacket: I am so pleased. This is why we pay chanel prices. They are awesome. They have a special shaver and then they steamed it. It looks brand new. They recommend not doing it ourselves. Bring it to your store and have them do it. It's safer. And it comes out better. 

My store manager is so nice. She was asking for more info about who is having trouble so they can look into it. If you are having trouble could you maybe pm me and tell me in which country you bought your jacket and when? I won't pass on names or anything.


----------



## Genie27

@baghag21  The reversed version looks really elegant on you. And so does the tuxedo version. Not everyone can pull that off (I could not - I'd only be able to wear it tuxedo front). If you get the robot, would you size down, or alter it to make it more fitted? 

I don't know anything about fashion investing or curating, but I'm very curious to learn from those of you who do build collections - the thought process fascinates me.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> @baghag21  The reversed version looks really elegant on you. And so does the tuxedo version. Not everyone can pull that off (I could not - I'd only be able to wear it tuxedo front). If you get the robot, would you size down, or alter it to make it more fitted?
> 
> I don't know anything about fashion investing or curating, but I'm very curious to learn from those of you who do build collections - the thought process fascinates me.



I really usually go for the most conservative pieces for versatility and longevity: black Paris Rome, gold tweed Paris Rome, navy airport, salzburg creme and black. But every now and then I find something that I just fall in love with, and they tend to be among my favorite pieces: the pearl jacket that I just bought, the brasserie jacket. I think you know it when you see it. You definitely want to cover your basics. Then follow your heart.

Maybe you all know this but I learned something new: the act I pieces for fall and spring are most closely inspired by the couture collections. I previewed the act I pieces for fall. Get your credit cards ready ladies. Cosmopolite is amazing, act I is fabulous and there are some winners in fall too. Thank goodness the things that I want are spaced out among the three collections.


----------



## xiaoxiao

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



I love love love the 2 ways jacket. Even over the black robot jacket. Can't wait to try it on (the 2 way jacket that is. The robot jacket looks horrible on me but it looks great on you!)


----------



## pigleto972001

I like them both ! Oh boy. I like the backwards one a bit better !

My SA said that the velcro was inspired by those bits of velcro used to curl around a bunch of cords. Clever.  and the jersey trim was like the cords


----------



## pigleto972001

Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip ! 

Another shot of the jacket 



What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Been thinking about it forever.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



 The dress is adorable. Buy what you think you will wear most and love forever.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



Love both on you , the all black is stunning. If you go out quite a lot why not, who knows what you'll love to wear over many decades when you're in your white hair years[emoji1354][emoji1354]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



I like the skirt on you, very beautiful colors. You're probably find many ways to style it, the dress is more a statement piece I guess.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



Wow! I have been so eager to see what the dress looks like on people... I have to say it is absolutely stunning on you and more wearable than I imagined. The skirt looks lovely as well! Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> I liked the quote by Karl L that the robot jacket was his take on the iconic jacket in the future and that it's timeless





pigleto972001 said:


> My SA said that the velcro was inspired by those bits of velcro used to curl around a bunch of cords. Clever.  and the jersey trim was like the cords



I like the story. And the playful vibe. The blue/pink tweeds are right up my alley and from a collection perspective the velcro is special and on theme. The robot is also a pretty classic LBJ. What's not to love in that regard.

Ooh that dress is very nice - and I like the hot pink bands on the side. I think it's my favourite piece.

Still not on board with the velcro for snagging in real life, but that's a moot point for me, because I am only shopping with my eyes.


----------



## girleuro

baghag21 said:


> Just realised the 2 jackets are in the SS2017 Act 2 catalogue.
> 
> View attachment 3656547



Aww baghag21 I definitely love more 2 ways jacket. Tuxedo is ok,but the other way back is absolutely stunning. It's so unexpected...from front looks so more conservative and then you turn your back and voila [emoji7][emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



Aww the dress is beautiful from the front ,but I think it should be more fitted [emoji848] Now from the side,I am not too crazy about the Velcro .Maybe if it would be shorter Velcro parts [emoji849] But the tweed is gorgeous [emoji7] and yep the slip is nice ! 
The Cuba skirt is nice on you and definitely very versatile [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I did. I went back and forth and back and forth on them. I think they are gone for good now.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. And it makes me so sad. I would definitely buy another black jacket if for no reason to alternate wearing it with this one. But who wants to pay $5000 for a jacket that they can't wear? They really should recall them and give us new jackets.
> 
> Pourquoispas I think yours was one of the earliest jackets too?
> 
> A reissue if the C11 jacket would soften the blow.



I really think those of you with the shedding jackets should insist on returning  them for store credit.  That is just not ok.  I have the multi-color version of this jacket, and no issues, but the tweed is entirely different.

Does anyone have a clear pic of the C11 jacket?  Now I'm curious.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



Love love love the dress
Omg 
Spectacular !!


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



Tuxedo all the way 
So special !!


----------



## pigleto972001

Is this it?

Yes maybe the dress was on the big side, I did try to tighten the velcro to accommodate my waist but there's not a lot of velcro length. As usual I had a lot of room up top haha (small chested). My SA said maybe to buy a few sizes bigger to have the dress closed at the seams. That would be interesting. It was on the mannequin and looked really good on it haha. I really liked it but no room to wear it much really.  The tweed is beautiful. There would be room to take the sides in for the jacket. [emoji848]


----------



## TankerToad

Just eye candy from today


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3656904
> View attachment 3656905
> 
> Just eye candy from today



I know where you were! That's where I was Saturday!!! I was very tempted to try on that second one [emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656903
> 
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> Yes maybe the dress was on the big side, I did try to tighten the velcro to accommodate my waist but there's not a lot of velcro length. As usual I had a lot of room up top haha (small chested). My SA said maybe to buy a few sizes bigger to have the dress closed at the seams. That would be interesting. It was on the mannequin and looked really good on it haha. I really liked it but no room to wear it much really.  The tweed is beautiful. There would be room to take the sides in for the jacket. [emoji848]



Wow. That is a gorgeous, perfect jacket. They really need to reissue that!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I really think those of you with the shedding jackets should insist on returning  them for store credit.  That is just not ok.  I have the multi-color version of this jacket, and no issues, but the tweed is entirely different.
> 
> Does anyone have a clear pic of the C11 jacket?  Now I'm curious.



I have the multicolor one too and have had no issues but you are right that the fabric is completely different. 

Honestly when I went in today I was almost in tears because I thought returning it might be my only option. I waited forever for a classic black jacket, and I love this one. 

They honestly made it look like new. They did it while I waited so I didn't have to leave it and they said they would do it again when ever I needed it done. I can't imagine better customer service. The manager is looking into the issue further. So I left really happy and hopeful.

The cruise 11 jacket is this one from the book


----------



## pigleto972001

Looooove. Sigh. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pigleto972001

BBC said:


> I know where you were! That's where I was Saturday!!! I was very tempted to try on that second one [emoji177]



I wanna try it ! Waaah! [emoji12]my store did not order.


----------



## dharma

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?


Wow. You look amazing in the 2 way jacket. Definitely that one.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.


Thank you for posting the dress! It's longer than I expected. With a few tweaks it would look great on you! If the skirt is something that you have been thinking about for a long time and you would get a lot of wear, go for that piece. Sale time is only about 8 weeks away or so, check out the availability of your size in different shops to see if you should take a chance waiting.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks!! I ended up getting the skirt and the tee that goes w it. I think they were the only ones left in the system and I'm super loyal to my sales guy . I thought I'd be so sad if I missed out so took the plunge. I'll prob wear the skirt a ton !


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks!! I ended up getting the skirt and the tee that goes w it. I think they were the only ones left in the system and I'm super loyal to my sales guy . I thought I'd be so sad if I missed out so took the plunge. I'll prob wear the skirt a ton !



Congratulations. It looked lovely on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! I tried it with a cute cruise black knit top. I didn't love it and so I didn't get it. I have to stop somewhere (it was 1600! Yikes!)

I can't wait to see Paris ritz and I have to say I love those sparkly boots from the spaceship show. No way those are practical but I thought they were something  

I'd love to get something from spring but I have to pace myself [emoji28]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656979
> 
> 
> Thanks !!! I tried it with a cute cruise black knit top. I didn't love it and so I didn't get it. I have to stop somewhere (it was 1600! Yikes!)
> 
> I can't wait to see Paris ritz and I have to say I love those sparkly boots from the spaceship show. No way those are practical but I thought they were something
> 
> I'd love to get something from spring but I have to pace myself [emoji28]



Congrats! It's nice. And it's a great buy since you really like it and you will wear a lot [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656979
> 
> 
> Thanks !!! I tried it with a cute cruise black knit top. I didn't love it and so I didn't get it. I have to stop somewhere (it was 1600! Yikes!)
> 
> I can't wait to see Paris ritz and I have to say I love those sparkly boots from the spaceship show. No way those are practical but I thought they were something
> 
> I'd love to get something from spring but I have to pace myself [emoji28]



I'll bet you could find the top on sale. It's cute.


----------



## chaneljewel

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



The 2-way is fabulous!  Unique but classic too.  Love!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



Cuba skirt is pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656903
> 
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> Yes maybe the dress was on the big side, I did try to tighten the velcro to accommodate my waist but there's not a lot of velcro length. As usual I had a lot of room up top haha (small chested). My SA said maybe to buy a few sizes bigger to have the dress closed at the seams. That would be interesting. It was on the mannequin and looked really good on it haha. I really liked it but no room to wear it much really.  The tweed is beautiful. There would be room to take the sides in for the jacket. [emoji848]



Love, love this jacket!


----------



## SouthTampa

chaneljewel said:


> Love, love this jacket!


Do you think I might have the jacket being discussed?   Tag reads 11C.    I purchased the jacket and the matching dress in 2010.
I actually only own five pieces of Chanel RTW.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have the multicolor one too and have had no issues but you are right that the fabric is completely different.
> 
> Honestly when I went in today I was almost in tears because I thought returning it might be my only option. I waited forever for a classic black jacket, and I love this one.
> 
> They honestly made it look like new. They did it while I waited so I didn't have to leave it and they said they would do it again when ever I needed it done. I can't imagine better customer service. The manager is looking into the issue further. So I left really happy and hopeful.
> 
> The cruise 11 jacket is this one from the book
> 
> View attachment 3656906


I'm so happy for you that they made it look new again!


----------



## SouthTampa

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 3657000
> 
> Do you think I might have the jacket being discussed?   Tag reads 11C.    I purchased the jacket and the matching dress in 2010.
> I actually only own five pieces of Chanel RTW.


Here is a little better quaity photo next to my more recent
Cruise jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> I know where you were! That's where I was Saturday!!! I was very tempted to try on that second one [emoji177]



I saw you today at Hermes Madison.
You were really focused on trying on a scarf and didn't want to bother you !!
Small Manhattan world!!


----------



## EmileH

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 3657000
> 
> Do you think I might have the jacket being discussed?   Tag reads 11C.    I purchased the jacket and the matching dress in 2010.
> I actually only own five pieces of Chanel RTW.



Yes that's it! Lucky you! It's the ideal!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> I saw you today at Hermes Madison.
> You were really focused on trying on a scarf and didn't want to bother you !!
> Small Manhattan world!!



Aw, you should have said hi!!! I'm so sorry I didn't see you!

I actually was kind of in a rush. DS1 has a weekly voice lesson directly across the park (by Juilliard) and his coach's birthday is this week, she loves when I get her a gift card from H. He was sitting on the chair downstairs waiting for me (next to that black croc Bolide! [emoji177]) and I was sneaking in a try-on while he was wrapped up in his phone. 

Actually he was in a 6-hour workshop with the same coach on Saturday, that's how I actually had the time to explore Chanel! Nothing beats being "stuck" in NYC on a nice day with nothing but free time!


----------



## ailoveresale

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 3657000
> 
> Do you think I might have the jacket being discussed?   Tag reads 11C.    I purchased the jacket and the matching dress in 2010.
> I actually only own five pieces of Chanel RTW.



Yes this is it - lucky you! If only I had the means to purchase chanel RTW in 2010-2011, I would have bought that suit for sure... sadly I was a poor resident at the time. [emoji22]

Would Chanel really reissue a jacket or is this just wishful thinking? Have they ever done this before? I'm thinking they just used the jacket for the ad and that's it. [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

They should reissue absolute classics like that one. I vaguely remember it coming out and then flying out the door.  that's the classic right there !!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 3657018
> 
> Here is a little better quaity photo next to my more recent
> Cruise jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657018
> View attachment 3657020




Thank you for this post!  Of the lbj, my order of preference is:  1. Rome (but the fabric is troubling), 2.  Seoul 3. The 11C (although I haven't seen it irl).  1 and 2 are more interesting imo.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Yes this is it - lucky you! If only I had the means to purchase chanel RTW in 2010-2011, I would have bought that suit for sure... sadly I was a poor resident at the time. [emoji22]
> 
> Would Chanel really reissue a jacket or is this just wishful thinking? Have they ever done this before? I'm thinking they just used the jacket for the ad and that's it. [emoji848]



I have seen two jackets reissued. Both were classic styles. One was a cropped black style. The other was an evening type jacket. I saw them around 2014. Then they were reissued in 2016. I was told they were reissued not left over stock.


----------



## baghag21

dharma said:


> Wow. You look amazing in the 2 way jacket. Definitely that one.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It must be hormones but I'm feeling more adventurous in my old age. I like the 2-way jacket. I think it's very special. Classic with a twist. I always go for the most conservative things but the robot jacket is just not grabbing me. It's beautiful.  I don't know why not. But I vote 2- way.


PbP ... Thank you for your succinct description of the 2-way jacket.  Like you, while I found the Robot jacket to be beautiful and I love the lighter tweed, I expected to fall in love with it and did not.  The length is about 1-1.5" longer than the black Cruise jacket and I think the longer length made a significant difference to its overall appeal.



Genie27 said:


> @baghag21  The reversed version looks really elegant on you. And so does the tuxedo version. Not everyone can pull that off (I could not - I'd only be able to wear it tuxedo front). If you get the robot, would you size down, or alter it to make it more fitted?
> I don't know anything about fashion investing or curating, but I'm very curious to learn from those of you who do build collections - the thought process fascinates me.



Genie27 ... Thank you for the compliment.  The RTW specialist and the Paris stylist, who was in town, strongly recommended the 2-way tuxedo jacket as that one-piece to have for me.  I would not have tried it on otherwise.  I was pleasantly surprised at the good fit.  This is a narrower cut than most.  I am normally a Size 34 and I tried on a 36.  The armpit area would be snug in a 34.  There would need to be the addition of small buttons at the bottom of the V-neck of the tuxedo side to provide a narrower and better fit on me when I wear the 4-pocket side at the front.  Otherwise the shoulders would be too wide.  As for the Robot jacket, I tried on the 34.  It was a perfect fit when the buttoned up.  It does look a little roomier when unbuttoned, as shown in the photo.

Re fashion "investment", it is a term which I use loosely for pieces which I can wear for more than a few seasons, especially at Chanel prices.  I think luxury outerwear need to last beyond at least 2-3 years, preferably 10 years if possible!  Unfortunately fashion is so fast moving these days, that I may be deluding myself into thinking that I would still enjoy the pieces in future.  That said, I have been loyal to certain styles and have a better understanding now of what works and does not work for me compared to my more adventurous younger days.  I may have a fleeting romance with a trend or two, but ultimately I am a classic-with-a-twist gal.



xiaoxiao said:


> I love love love the 2 ways jacket. Even over the black robot jacket. Can't wait to try it on (the 2 way jacket that is. The robot jacket looks horrible on me but it looks great on you!)


xiaoxiao ... I am excited for you to try on the 2-way jacket!  Please do share modelling pics.  Thanks for the compliment re the Robot jacket.



pigleto972001 said:


> I like them both ! Oh boy. I like the backwards one a bit better !
> My SA said that the velcro was inspired by those bits of velcro used to curl around a bunch of cords. Clever.  and the jersey trim was like the cords


pigleto972001 ... Thanks for the feedback.  The backwards one is quite special.  The buyer said she hasnt seen this jacket style for a long while, at least 6 buys I think.



Pourquoipas said:


> Love both on you , the all black is stunning. If you go out quite a lot why not, who knows what you'll love to wear over many decades when you're in your white hair years


Pourquoipas ... I agree re the white hair years.  I am making a big assumption that I will be in the same size clothing then.  Haha.  I have a very dull and quiet social life.  Hopefully I will find enough opportunities to wear the 2-way jacket.



girleuro said:


> Aww baghag21 I definitely love more 2 ways jacket. Tuxedo is ok,but the other way back is absolutely stunning. It's so unexpected...from front looks so more conservative and then you turn your back and voila


girleuro ... Thank you for your very enabling feedback!



TankerToad said:


> Tuxedo all the way
> So special !!


TT ... Thank you ... I am all the more convinced now that the 2-way jacket is the ONE!



dharma said:


> Wow. You look amazing in the 2 way jacket. Definitely that one.


dharma ... Thank you ... I am 101% convinced and 102% enabled now.  Haha.



chaneljewel said:


> The 2-way is fabulous!  Unique but classic too.  Love!


chaneljewel ... Thank you for your further support of the 2-way jacket!  Love that you think it is unique and classic.


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.


Wow ... the dress looks amazing on you!  Love the vibrant blues & fuchsia of the tweed.  Congratulations on the Cuba skirt!


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> PbP ... Thank you for your succinct description of the 2-way jacket.  Like you, while I found the Robot jacket to be beautiful and I love the lighter tweed, I expected to fall in love with it and did not.  The length is about 1-1.5" longer than the black Cruise jacket and I think the longer length made a significant difference to its overall appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> Genie27 ... Thank you for the compliment.  The RTW specialist and the Paris stylist, who was in town, strongly recommended the 2-way tuxedo jacket as that one-piece to have for me.  I would not have tried it on otherwise.  I was pleasantly surprised at the good fit.  This is a narrower cut than most.  I am normally a Size 34 and I tried on a 36.  The armpit area would be snug in a 34.  There would need to be the addition of small buttons at the bottom of the V-neck of the tuxedo side to provide a narrower and better fit on me when I wear the 4-pocket side at the front.  Otherwise the shoulders would be too wide.  As for the Robot jacket, I tried on the 34.  It was a perfect fit when the buttoned up.  It does look a little roomier when unbuttoned, as shown in the photo.
> 
> Re fashion "investment", it is a term which I use loosely for pieces which I can wear for more than a few seasons, especially at Chanel prices.  I think luxury outerwear need to last beyond at least 2-3 years, preferably 10 years if possible!  Unfortunately fashion is so fast moving these days, that I may be deluding myself into thinking that I would still enjoy the pieces in future.  That said, I have been loyal to certain styles and have a better understanding now of what works and does not work for me compared to my more adventurous younger days.  I may have a fleeting romance with a trend or two, but ultimately I am a classic-with-a-twist gal.
> 
> 
> xiaoxiao ... I am excited for you to try on the 2-way jacket!  Please do share modelling pics.  Thanks for the compliment re the Robot jacket.
> 
> 
> pigleto972001 ... Thanks for the feedback.  The backwards one is quite special.  The buyer said she hasnt seen this jacket style for a long while, at least 6 buys I think.
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas ... I agree re the white hair years.  I am making a big assumption that I will be in the same size clothing then.  Haha.  I have a very dull and quiet social life.  Hopefully I will find enough opportunities to wear the 2-way jacket.
> 
> 
> girleuro ... Thank you for your very enabling feedback!
> 
> 
> TT ... Thank you ... I am all the more convinced now that the 2-way jacket is the ONE!
> 
> 
> dharma ... Thank you ... I am 101% convinced and 102% enabled now.  Haha.
> 
> 
> chaneljewel ... Thank you for your further support of the 2-way jacket!  Love that you think it is unique and classic.



I'm so exited about that piece for you. Please promise to show us how you style it with other things in your wardrobe.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry, forgot the tweed on tweed pic


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3656603
> View attachment 3656604
> 
> 
> Well, roomier than I expected. It actually was a bit big in front and when I tightened the velcro it made the front pooch out. The velcro didn't pop when I sat down. It comes w a slip in navy that has lace that peeps out below. I want the slip !
> 
> Another shot of the jacket
> View attachment 3656605
> 
> 
> What I really loved is this Cuba skirt. It's more me and I'd wear the heck out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3656606
> 
> Been thinking about it forever.



Pigleto I love the dress on you! I


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



I really do like the 2-way jacket! Lovely fit!


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Pigleto I love the dress on you! I



Thanks! I bet it would be awesome on you !! You've got the figure


----------



## Sunlitshadows

baghag21 said:


> Saw the early arrivals of the Data Collection in my local store today.  Beautiful tweeds and colours...lots of pinks and blues.  I find the Velcro modern, refreshing and an interesting detail to add a new dimension and move ahead of the more fundamental design characteristics, which define Chanel.  The Chanel-specially designed Velcro is thicker and smoother than regular velcro, as one would expect of Chanel.  The Velcro details represent KL's continuous creativity which has enthroned him and Chanel at the top of long-standing fashion houses.  Velcro may not necessarily be the best medium to use, but the spirit is there.  The good thing with the Velcro is that they can be replaced with buttons when one becomes weary of them in the years ahead.
> 
> There are 2 jackets, which I have shortlisted.  The black Robot jacket and another 2-way black jacket which can be worn front and back.  While the black Robot is this season's essential Little Black Jacket, I find the 2-way jacket more interesting and stylishly elegant. Was advised that this is a truly unique jacket and if I was to buy just one jacket this season, it should be this one.  Love the silk cowl neck (is that what it's called?) on the 4-pocket side.  The single-Velcro side is simple yet stylish with the silk tuxedo lapels and slim fit sleeves which flare out at the ends.  While I love the 2-way jacket, the conservative fashion investor in me seems to think that the black Robot jacket will carry me through to my white hair years.  What do you ladies think of the black Robot vs the 2-way jacket?



Wow, the 2 way is quite special!  Does it look odd to have the 4 pockets on the back?  Do people think this is an evening piece only?  It looks like the material is stretchy.  What is the material like exactly?  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gracekelly

A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket


----------



## pamella

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3657944
> View attachment 3657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket



Just gorgeous!!  Loved how you style it!!


----------



## gracekelly

pamella said:


> Just gorgeous!!  Loved how you style it!!


Thank you Pamella!!!  All blinged out too lol!


----------



## dharma

baghag21 said:


> dharma ... Thank you ... I am 101% convinced and 102% enabled now.  Haha.



I think you are the enabler!! I just had to make a quick stop at Saks today and try this.  It's so beautiful in person. Unfortunately, due to my short torso the collar literally pressed against the middle of my throat.  Dropping the collar would be a fairly extensive alteration. You must have  a lovely long swan neck! I wasn't able to take pictures since the SA was with me the whole time and it would have been awkward.  



Karenaellen said:


> Wow, the 2 way is quite special!  Does it look odd to have the 4 pockets on the back?  Do people think this is an evening piece only?  It looks like the material is stretchy.  What is the material like exactly?  Thanks for sharing.


I tried it both ways today and the pockets did not look odd either way.  The body is cut so beautifully, it really works.  I'm a b cup, I'm not sure how it will work on larger bust sizes. Oddly, it was far more dressy to me worn with the lapels in the back. Definitely dinner out, evening and even black tie with a silk trouser or long skirt. With the lapels in the front you could make it a little more casual like a tux/ tee shirt look, a little rock and roll. The fabric is not stretchy, it's a tweed with give and the fiber is pretty smooth, not "pill" prone. I think if this made it to sale in my size, I would risk the alteration. Actually, typing this, I'm enabling myself


----------



## pigleto972001

It's a beautiful jacket. The one w the microchip inspired look is nice but I think it was 28k [emoji33]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> It's a beautiful jacket. The one w the microchip inspired look is nice but I think it was 28k [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657987
> View attachment 3657988



My SA showed me a third version yesterday. It is reserved for someone else and I could never pull it off but it was gorgeous. It was colorful and had ornate crystals on the pockets.


----------



## girleuro

baghag21 said:


> PbP ... Thank you for your succinct description of the 2-way jacket.  Like you, while I found the Robot jacket to be beautiful and I love the lighter tweed, I expected to fall in love with it and did not.  The length is about 1-1.5" longer than the black Cruise jacket and I think the longer length made a significant difference to its overall appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> Genie27 ... Thank you for the compliment.  The RTW specialist and the Paris stylist, who was in town, strongly recommended the 2-way tuxedo jacket as that one-piece to have for me.  I would not have tried it on otherwise.  I was pleasantly surprised at the good fit.  This is a narrower cut than most.  I am normally a Size 34 and I tried on a 36.  The armpit area would be snug in a 34.  There would need to be the addition of small buttons at the bottom of the V-neck of the tuxedo side to provide a narrower and better fit on me when I wear the 4-pocket side at the front.  Otherwise the shoulders would be too wide.  As for the Robot jacket, I tried on the 34.  It was a perfect fit when the buttoned up.  It does look a little roomier when unbuttoned, as shown in the photo.
> 
> Re fashion "investment", it is a term which I use loosely for pieces which I can wear for more than a few seasons, especially at Chanel prices.  I think luxury outerwear need to last beyond at least 2-3 years, preferably 10 years if possible!  Unfortunately fashion is so fast moving these days, that I may be deluding myself into thinking that I would still enjoy the pieces in future.  That said, I have been loyal to certain styles and have a better understanding now of what works and does not work for me compared to my more adventurous younger days.  I may have a fleeting romance with a trend or two, but ultimately I am a classic-with-a-twist gal.
> 
> 
> xiaoxiao ... I am excited for you to try on the 2-way jacket!  Please do share modelling pics.  Thanks for the compliment re the Robot jacket.
> 
> 
> pigleto972001 ... Thanks for the feedback.  The backwards one is quite special.  The buyer said she hasnt seen this jacket style for a long while, at least 6 buys I think.
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas ... I agree re the white hair years.  I am making a big assumption that I will be in the same size clothing then.  Haha.  I have a very dull and quiet social life.  Hopefully I will find enough opportunities to wear the 2-way jacket.
> 
> 
> girleuro ... Thank you for your very enabling feedback!
> 
> 
> TT ... Thank you ... I am all the more convinced now that the 2-way jacket is the ONE!
> 
> 
> dharma ... Thank you ... I am 101% convinced and 102% enabled now.  Haha.
> 
> 
> chaneljewel ... Thank you for your further support of the 2-way jacket!  Love that you think it is unique and classic.



Well I speak the truth! [emoji56]It's truly very unique and unexpected [emoji4] Like you described your style 
Classy but with a twist[emoji12]My style motto is the same I love classy things ,but with some risqué,unexpected,vavavoom details 
Great buy congratulations!!![emoji322] [emoji177]


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3657944
> View attachment 3657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket



Hello Gorgeous !


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA showed me a third version yesterday. It is reserved for someone else and I could never pull it off but it was gorgeous. It was colorful and had ornate crystals on the pockets.



Was it the multicolored printed one ? In a silk ?


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3657944
> View attachment 3657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket



Beautiful [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Was it the multicolored printed one ? In a silk ?



No it was tweed. I didn't look very closely to be honest, because I used my spring budget and I'm already planning for fall.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> It's a beautiful jacket. The one w the microchip inspired look is nice but I think it was 28k [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657987
> View attachment 3657988



Lovely...even the sleeves are unique!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry, forgot the tweed on tweed pic
> View attachment 3657428



The colors are so pretty!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry, forgot the tweed on tweed pic
> View attachment 3657428



Love the vibrant colors of the tweed!


----------



## rachi_fan

Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection ! 



Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## kpai

I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks! I bet it would be awesome on you !! You've got the figure


oh, thank you Pigleto, but I wouldn't dare 


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3657944
> View attachment 3657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket


Lovely outfit GraceKelly! this is my favorite style! black and white and pearls, what else can you ask for? 


rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


rachi_fan, Congrats on your new cardi! love the color!


kpai said:


> I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.
> 
> View attachment 3658502


kpai, congrats the white is really fantastic!


----------



## ailoveresale

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Lovely! I tried this on in green and am still thinking about it... [emoji12]



kpai said:


> I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.
> 
> View attachment 3658502



Congrats jacket twin! Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

The cardi Is nice. I've seen it in blue and had to run away. 

The robot jacket in white I prefer. Looks great on you kpai!!!


----------



## periogirl28

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]


Thank you for sharing, I tried this and am so tempted! You look lovely in it. Did you notice that it says paper on the fabric contents tag? So interesting!


----------



## Pourquoipas

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Such a cute cardigan. It reminds me of the Seoul cruise jacket in beige, very tempting !


----------



## Pourquoipas

kpai said:


> I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.
> 
> View attachment 3658502



Beautiful first Chanel jacket! Major congrats, enjoy!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3657944
> View attachment 3657944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A blast from the past, 2006 to be exact.  I recall that ladysarah loved this jacket and wanted me to post a picture of it, so this is for her ladyship!  Black tweed peplum jacket



Pure elegance, very contemporary blast if it's from the past [emoji16]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry, forgot the tweed on tweed pic
> View attachment 3657428


Gorgeous combination such vivid colors !


----------



## EmileH

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]





Pourquoipas said:


> Such a cute cardigan. It reminds me of the Seoul cruise jacket in beige, very tempting !



Cute cardigan. My thoughts exactly PQP. I tried it in navy but I decided I don't need another navy cardigan. But beige... hmmmm


----------



## rhm

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Wow! I love this color and style! I don't think my boutique received this particular piece though...


----------



## girleuro

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



Rachi _fan it doesn't have to be sparkly [emoji12] it's beautiful and elegant.Love the color [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

kpai said:


> I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.
> 
> View attachment 3658502



Kpai congratulations! It looks beautiful on you[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardi Is nice. I've seen it in blue and had to run away.
> 
> The robot jacket in white I prefer. Looks great on you kpai!!!


thank you


----------



## kpai

ailoveresale said:


> Lovely! I tried this on in green and am still thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats jacket twin! Looks fantastic on you!





Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful first Chanel jacket! Major congrats, enjoy!!





girleuro said:


> Kpai congratulations! It looks beautiful on you



Thank you everyone and Ari for your kind words.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]





kpai said:


> I have been admiring everyone's robot jacket.  Here's my contribution, I tried on both the black and the white and the white came home with me.  My first white Chanel jacket.  Love that it has both gold and silver threads.
> View attachment 3658502



Great choices from both you gals.. Enjoy & wear well!!


----------



## EmileH

Does anyone recognize this Chanel jacket that Sofia Copolla wore to the fall RTW show?


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Does anyone recognize this Chanel jacket that Sofia Copolla wore to the fall RTW show?
> 
> View attachment 3659323
> View attachment 3659324


Nope and nothing about it looks familiar.  From the pattern of the weave, I'd say it was another example of computer coding.  Way too big on her so perhaps it was lent just for the show?


----------



## EmileH

I found it. Couture 2016. It's pretty.


----------



## dotty8

rachi_fan said:


> Nothing sparkly but just a daily essential beige cardigan from cruise collection !
> View attachment 3658459
> View attachment 3658460
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji4]



I love this look


----------



## ari

lovely pictures!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> lovely pictures!



Stunning.


----------



## ari

some more from the dinner hosted by Pharrell Williams in Los Angeles on Thursday night


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning.


the cream Ritz jacket looks stunning, doesn't it?
I'm interested in the pink cardigan and dress, and I also love how the pink blazer looks here. I tried it, but it looked bad on me, meybe it was too small for me.
Love the lace dresses, but totally not practical for my lifestyle.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> the cream Ritz jacket looks stunning, doesn't it?
> I'm interested in the pink cardigan and dress, and I also love how the pink blazer looks here. I tried it, but it looked bad on me, meybe it was too small for me.
> Love the lace dresses, but totally not practical for my lifestyle.



The cream jacket is stunning but too expensive for me. 

I tried the pink jacket. I didn't like the fabric at all. 

The pink cardigan and skirt looks pretty. I don't do well with cardigans- wimpy shoulders. I'll bet it would be beautiful on you.

I tried the blue green jacket that is worn with the slip dress. The color and cut didn't work for me. This is the jacket that was shown with the pink belt on the runway.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> lovely pictures!


The cream jacket is beautiful! But I don't like her jeans, nor the big black belt peeking through, nor the no-bra approach. Other than those she looks great!


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The cream jacket is beautiful! But I don't like her jeans, nor the big black belt peeking through, nor the no-bra approach. Other than those she looks great!



Does anyone know who the blonde with the cream jacket is? I have no idea


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> lovely pictures!



Awwee the cream jacket is stunning [emoji7]Praying that my budget will open up by the time this beauty is available [emoji120][emoji28][emoji12][emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Does anyone know who the blonde with the cream jacket is? I have no idea


Her face looks familiar (and very beautiful) but her name escapes me ...


----------



## Pourquoipas

From the same thread, the reverse jacket is really spectacular. And the cream Cosmopolite of course ( not that I like the torn jeans with it but I guess that's fashionable) . I wonder what would work under it if it's not bare skin..
The rest doesn't look so fantastic to me. 
I tried the pink blazer and it was really stiff and quite unflattering but it looks good with the white pants and shirt.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3659790
> 
> 
> From the same thread, the reverse jacket is really spectacular. And the cream Cosmopolite of course ( not that I like the torn jeans with it but I guess that's fashionable) . I wonder what would work under it if it's not bare skin..
> The rest doesn't look so fantastic to me.
> I tried the pink blazer and it was really stiff and quite unflattering but it looks good with the white pants and shirt.



I'm wondering what one would wear under the cream jacket as well. I think we would need to buy a blouse in exactly the same shade of cream.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Is this Chanel? Looks stunning!


----------



## HADASSA

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Does anyone know who the blonde with the cream jacket is? I have no idea





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Her face looks familiar (and very beautiful) but her name escapes me ...



Poppy Delevingne, an English model and Cara's sister.


----------



## EmileH

HADASSA said:


> Poppy Delevingne, an English model and Cara's sister.



Ah! Thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think she wore chanel for her wedding 
Her sister Cara wore that jacket in the Ritz show. 

I tried the pink jacket too! The shoulders were tight. Ah my wide shoulders ...

I also tried the short sleeved blue green jacket but I didn't like it on me and there was no closure. The matching skirt on runway looked cute though !


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I think she wore chanel for her wedding
> Her sister Cara wore that jacket in the Ritz show.
> 
> I tried the pink jacket too! The shoulders were tight. Ah my wide shoulders ...
> 
> I also tried the short sleeved blue green jacket but I didn't like it on me and there was no closure. The matching skirt on runway looked cute though !



I tried the skirt too. There are built in lace shorts. Cute. But I didn't need it and I'm saving up for the expensive fall pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## ailoveresale

Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.



I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.
> View attachment 3660349
> 
> 
> I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3660350
> 
> View attachment 3660352



I love both your outfit and the new skirt to go with the jacket. It looks fabulous! You are a master shopper.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.
> View attachment 3660349
> 
> 
> I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3660350
> 
> View attachment 3660352



It's beautiful! And congrats on the skirt [emoji177]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love both your outfit and the new skirt to go with the jacket. It looks fabulous! You are a master shopper.



Thank you! Ha being called a "master shopper" is a great compliment to me - for my husband, not as much. [emoji12]



girleuro said:


> It's beautiful! And congrats on the skirt [emoji177]



Thank you!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.
> View attachment 3660349
> 
> 
> I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3660350
> 
> View attachment 3660352



ailoveresale, I love the jacket with the skirt! Perfect match!


----------



## ari

Some more pictures, love to see how the clothes look out of the fashion show. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I should admit the black robot jacket doesn't look great[emoji15]


----------



## ari

Sorry [emoji52] here is the robot jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love this Cosmopolite jacket. For some reason I haven't seen it before 



This top looks cute


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Sorry [emoji52] here is the robot jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660688
> 
> I love this Cosmopolite jacket. For some reason I haven't seen it before
> View attachment 3660689
> View attachment 3660690
> 
> This top looks cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660691



I guess it's only the  outfit around this black robot that drags the whole look down.
I thought I've seen this short silk jacket on sale from last season but I might be wrong. It might have been similar but without a peplum. It's nice but for an evening out.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.
> View attachment 3660349
> 
> 
> I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3660350
> 
> View attachment 3660352



Both gorgeous outfits ! Congrats for finding a perfectly matching skirt [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Some more pictures, love to see how the clothes look out of the fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660669
> View attachment 3660670
> 
> View attachment 3660671
> 
> View attachment 3660672
> 
> I should admit the black robot jacket doesn't look great[emoji15]
> View attachment 3660675
> 
> View attachment 3660677
> 
> View attachment 3660678
> View attachment 3660681
> 
> View attachment 3660682
> 
> View attachment 3660683



Again a super reverse look[emoji7][emoji7] not for my lifestyle [emoji26][emoji26].


----------



## Genie27

Oooh! That blue tweed suit with the green Velcro is my favourite. And the dark jacket with blue lace slip dress. And the striped top. 

Thanks for posting these, Ari.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Sorry [emoji52] here is the robot jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660688
> 
> I love this Cosmopolite jacket. For some reason I haven't seen it before
> View attachment 3660689
> View attachment 3660690
> 
> This top looks cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660691



Oh I'm on a list for that cardigan, with big buttons, it looks so classic and fab I cannot wait!!!


----------



## ari

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh I'm on a list for that cardigan, with big buttons, it looks so classic and fab I cannot wait!!!



This one ?


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> This one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660855



No, the black one Amber Valletta is wearing.


----------



## dharma

Love the pictures, Ari! Thank you for posting. 
The reverse jacket continues to haunt me!


----------



## dharma

Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!


----------



## ari

Mrs.Z said:


> No, the black one Amber Valletta is wearing.


Oh, this one is my favorite, but I don't remember seeing it during the show! 


dharma said:


> Love the pictures, Ari! Thank you for posting.
> The reverse jacket continues to haunt me!



Actually I liked it the best on Baghag !


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Oh, this one is my favorite, but I don't remember seeing it during the show!
> 
> 
> Actually I liked it the best on Baghag !


Agree, she looks amazing in it!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!
> View attachment 3660871
> 
> View attachment 3660870
> 
> View attachment 3660872



Wow that's really pretty. I love it with your boho shirt. I hope one of our experts can shed some light on its history.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow that's really pretty. I love it with your boho shirt. I hope one of our experts can shed some light on its history.


I found it! I thought I could get a better date by looking for another piece I bought around the same time. Ironically I can't find that one but I did find my jacket! Spring 2012. Exactly as I pictured it, and have worn it in the past, with a sheath dress. I guess the buttons are there as a hidden luxury just to weight the opening of the jacket.


----------



## ms piggy

dharma said:


> Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!
> View attachment 3660871
> 
> View attachment 3660870
> 
> View attachment 3660872



Thanks for sharing your lovely jacket. Glad you are able to find its provenance. You wore it so much better than the model.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Just wanted to share my outfit today - spring 2015 white jacket with Hermes scarf, equipment blouse, rag & bone jeans, and Valentino rockstuds.
> View attachment 3660349
> 
> 
> I was also excited to find this high-waisted skirt to go with my favorite airline jacket - now I have the full suit in case I ever want to wear it that way. [emoji6] please excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3660350
> 
> View attachment 3660352



Looking good, scarf twin. And a classic black suit is always useful in one's wardrobe.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## dharma

I did not recognize Rachel Zoe!  wow.  What did she do? 
I wonder if the cream Cosmopolite jacket will arrive in stores with the larger shoulders? Rethinking it if that's the case. TT thanks for posting, I love seeing the pieces on all kinds of women.


----------



## dharma

ms piggy said:


> Thanks for sharing your lovely jacket. Glad you are able to find its provenance. You wore it so much better than the model.


You are very kind!  I treat this jacket like an easy cardigan, it's so lightweight. I was happy to find it and know that it was the show in which Florence and The Machine played. I always thought that set was beautiful and ethereal. Now I want to find the other jacket that I thought would be easy, lol.  It was much better when they put the season on the labels, my memory is terrible.


----------



## chaneljewel

Nice jacket, dharma!


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!
> View attachment 3660871
> 
> View attachment 3660870
> 
> View attachment 3660872



That look with boho blouse is amazing! Love proportions as well color combination [emoji7][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> I found it! I thought I could get a better date by looking for another piece I bought around the same time. Ironically I can't find that one but I did find my jacket! Spring 2012. Exactly as I pictured it, and have worn it in the past, with a sheath dress. I guess the buttons are there as a hidden luxury just to weight the opening of the jacket.
> View attachment 3660935



Wow I new that runway look ,but I couldn't put 2 and 2 together [emoji848] it looks like different jackets . I actually love better on you,specially with that boho blouse [emoji106][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> You are very kind!  I treat this jacket like an easy cardigan, it's so lightweight. I was happy to find it and know that it was the show in which Florence and The Machine played. I always thought that set was beautiful and ethereal. Now I want to find the other jacket that I thought would be easy, lol.  It was much better when they put the season on the labels, my memory is terrible.



Gorgeous jacket, it looks so versatile. Do you have a photo of the other one you are looking for? Now I am curious. I love that season with the pinks and mints.


----------



## thyme

dharma said:


> Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!



*dharma*, i have the dress version of your blouse! and what an interesting jacket with the buttons inside..


----------



## thyme

took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!




I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...

tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...



sweet pink but also not for me..



didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..





another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..


----------



## Genie27

Here's what I ended up wearing today....had a trade show to attend with a couple of people, so they couldn't miss me in the crowd. I actually wanted/tried to wear my BR tweed but it feels not-so-nice after trying on the real thing. 

It's so very comfy. I do have to be careful not to snag as it's a loose weave and it's a mite heavy compared to my other spring coats, but I wore it all day and it was perfect- not too warm and not too cold. 

I  it so much. My next one can be more sedate.


----------



## pigleto972001

chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469



Those jackets look great on you!!! I like the robot on you. It is a bit boxier. I still like the pink jacket. Just didn't fit great on me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Here's what I ended up wearing today....had a trade show to attend with a couple of people, so they couldn't miss me in the crowd. I actually wanted/tried to wear my BR tweed but it feels not-so-nice after trying on the real thing.
> 
> It's so very comfy. I do have to be careful not to snag as it's a loose weave and it's a mite heavy compared to my other spring coats, but I wore it all day and it was perfect- not too warm and not too cold.
> 
> I  it so much. My next one can be more sedate.



Looks great. I love the color. So vibrant


----------



## girleuro

chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469



I love the 2 way jacket the most.I am not ready to purchase right now,but some way this must to be mine later this year[emoji30] Besides here in South Florida its already so hot,that I could not wear it until gets cooler [emoji848][emoji28]
I love on you pink one .Robot looks nice as well[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## xiaoxiao

girleuro said:


> I love the 2 way jacket the most.I am not ready to purchase right now,but some way this must to be mine later this year[emoji30] Besides here in South Florida its already so hot,that I could not wear it until gets cooler [emoji848][emoji28]
> I love on you pink one .Robot looks nice as well[emoji4][emoji177]



Did you try on the 2 way jacket? Apologize if I missed it. I have been so busy and I haven't gone to try it on but I am dying to see a modeling pix on one of us!


----------



## gracekelly

The two way jacket makes me think of this and this.


----------



## girleuro

xiaoxiao said:


> Did you try on the 2 way jacket? Apologize if I missed it. I have been so busy and I haven't gone to try it on but I am dying to see a modeling pix on one of us!



Xiaoxiao ,no unfortunately I haven't had time to try it yet as well [emoji853] but I saw one of the ladies did posted pics a few days ago [emoji177]


----------



## xiaoxiao

gracekelly said:


> The two way jacket makes me think of this and this.
> 
> View attachment 3661587



Hahahahahahaha so true (CD one). Oy. That kind of cooled me down a bit lol


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> ailoveresale, I love the jacket with the skirt! Perfect match!



Thank you ari! [emoji5]


----------



## thyme

pigleto972001 said:


> Those jackets look great on you!!! I like the robot on you. It is a bit boxier. I still like the pink jacket. Just didn't fit great on me.



thank you! i like the embellishment on the robot but not the gridlines that looks unfinished...shame about the pink. it is not lined from memory and very lightweight! did you consider alterations to make it fit better?




girleuro said:


> I love the 2 way jacket the most.I am not ready to purchase right now,but some way this must to be mine later this year[emoji30] Besides here in South Florida its already so hot,that I could not wear it until gets cooler
> I love on you pink one .Robot looks nice as well



are you considering the same black one? it looks fabulous on the mannequin with all the accessories on the back but i could never wear it that way!


----------



## thyme

the store was very busy and while i was waiting for the seamstress, i saw lots of ladies trying on velcro jackets. great to see people wearing these and moving around analysing the jackets. the dark velcro doesn't look too bad because they aren't noticeable from a distance...the bright fluo pink though really does stand out!


----------



## girleuro

chincac said:


> thank you! i like the embellishment on the robot but not the gridlines that looks unfinished...shame about the pink it is not lined from memory and very lightweight! did you consider alterations to make it fit better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you considering the same black one? it looks fabulous on the mannequin with all the accessories on the back but i could never wear it that way!



Yes I just love the way it looks from the back.[emoji7]I don't mind all the accessories like on the mannequin,but I actually love it better, the look from the add with little bit visible Lace in the back. The back still enough open but not all the way down .I guess it was styled with little black Lace camisole. It's so elegant and just enough sexy[emoji4] [emoji177]


----------



## thyme

girleuro said:


> Yes I just love the way it looks from the back.[emoji7]I don't mind all the accessories like on the mannequin,but I actually love it better, the look from the add with little bit visible Lace in the back. The back still enough open but not all the way down .I guess it was styled with little black Lace camisole. It's so elegant and just enough sexy[emoji4] [emoji177]



hope you get to try on soon and can't wait to see your mod pics...the mannequin had a very pale pink lace slip dress underneath.


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469



Nr. 3 looks great open and closed, and from these pics, no alterations necessary


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Nr. 3 looks great open and closed, and from these pics, no alterations necessary



Thank you papertiger!


----------



## EmileH

xiaoxiao said:


> Hahahahahahaha so true (CD one). Oy. That kind of cooled me down a bit lol



The looks don't compare. The two way jacket is beautiful. If I could pull it off I would get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## EmileH

chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469



Everything looks nice on you. I like the last two black jackets best. 

I found the fabric on the pink jacket to be stiff and somewhat odd. It's a shame. It's a pretty color.


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Everything looks nice on you. I like the last two black jackets best.
> 
> I found the fabric on the pink jacket to be stiff and somewhat odd. It's a shame. It's a pretty color.



Thank you!  I like the two black ones also! And I agree with you on the pink too..


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous jacket, it looks so versatile. Do you have a photo of the other one you are looking for? Now I am curious. I love that season with the pinks and mints.


Thank you Nicole! I ended up finding the season for the other one totally by mistake. I was cleaning up my sewing room yesterday and I was putting the button package away for my Paris Rome jacket with the others. I found the swatch/ button packs for both mystery jackets and the packages have the seasons on them. So it was confirmed that the jacket I posted was 12P while the other is 12A. I don't have a photo right now but I'll post one next time I wear it. It's yet another black one, lol. 


chincac said:


> *dharma*, i have the dress version of your blouse! and what an interesting jacket with the buttons inside..


Is the dress the same cut but longer? It's the one and only red item in my life, hahaha.  The print is so pretty and works with both edgy and boho looks. I love Isabel Marant when I can mix it up with other stuff.


----------



## dharma

chincac said:


> Thank you!  I like the two black ones also! And I agree with you on the pink too..


I love the two black ones on you. I would definitely keep an eye on sale for them. It should be soon enough!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Here's what I ended up wearing today....had a trade show to attend with a couple of people, so they couldn't miss me in the crowd. I actually wanted/tried to wear my BR tweed but it feels not-so-nice after trying on the real thing.
> 
> It's so very comfy. I do have to be careful not to snag as it's a loose weave and it's a mite heavy compared to my other spring coats, but I wore it all day and it was perfect- not too warm and not too cold.
> 
> I  it so much. My next one can be more sedate.


You look great! Color was made for your complexion, embrace it and stay away from sedate! And a small crochet hook is your friend with most Chanel tweeds. Just pull loose loops back into the weave and never cut.


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> The two way jacket makes me think of this and this.
> 
> View attachment 3661587


I really miss the days of Oscar individuality. It's so boring now. John Galliano is a genius and this suit was no exception. On CD it's so over the top crazy, it's beautiful. She really went for the full runway look but why not? Takes guts, and I'm all for that. Personally, I'm not a fan of the hat and glasses ( or Celine) but from a tailoring standpoint she looks perfect. I'll bet it feels amazing on the body too with the weight of that fabric.   Karl may have succeeded more commercially with his look by putting pockets on the "front" so it's not so puzzling to look at and the lapels on the back are more of a quiet surprise.
As for the straight jacket reference, there's aways a client for that


----------



## thyme

dharma said:


> Thank you Nicole! I ended up finding the season for the other one totally by mistake. I was cleaning up my sewing room yesterday and I was putting the button package away for my Paris Rome jacket with the others. I found the swatch/ button packs for both mystery jackets and the packages have the seasons on them. So it was confirmed that the jacket I posted was 12P while the other is 12A. I don't have a photo right now but I'll post one next time I wear it. It's yet another black one, lol.
> 
> Is the dress the same cut but longer? It's the one and only red item in my life, hahaha.  The print is so pretty and works with both edgy and boho looks. I love Isabel Marant when I can mix it up with other stuff.



it's a knee length slip dress with the same print. agree it is easily wearable with other clothing...


----------



## thyme

duplicate!


----------



## thyme

oops duplicate


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Both gorgeous outfits ! Congrats for finding a perfectly matching skirt [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji5]



dharma said:


> Pulling out older jackets that still look amazing always makes me realize the value of Chanel. Perhaps long term experts here could help me out with what collection this one is from? I purchased it on sale at Neimans at least 6 years ago, maybe more. The fabric is a gorgeous light weight black tweed with ribbon binding at the edges,  the beautiful camilia silk nude lining slightly shows through. The intriguing thing about this piece is the buttons along both INSIDE edges. Because it was a sale piece, I didn't think too much about it, since it's a fantastic versatile jacket that looks great over everything...evening, jeans and here I've worn it with a more boho blouse. But I've always wondered if those inside buttons had an original purpose. Since I don't remember which collection, I haven't been able to find it in photos. The label is recent enough not to have the info like the older jackets. I would love any info!
> View attachment 3660871
> 
> View attachment 3660870
> 
> View attachment 3660872



Love the buttons on the inside, so unique. Love that these have staying power!



ms piggy said:


> Looking good, scarf twin. And a classic black suit is always useful in one's wardrobe.



Thank you! Love this scarf - a gift from my husband [emoji5]



chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469



I like the boxy black jacket - seems like it can transition from day to night easily. Lots of things to consider for sale time!



Genie27 said:


> Here's what I ended up wearing today....had a trade show to attend with a couple of people, so they couldn't miss me in the crowd. I actually wanted/tried to wear my BR tweed but it feels not-so-nice after trying on the real thing.
> 
> It's so very comfy. I do have to be careful not to snag as it's a loose weave and it's a mite heavy compared to my other spring coats, but I wore it all day and it was perfect- not too warm and not too cold.
> 
> I  it so much. My next one can be more sedate.



Beautiful! [emoji6]


----------



## thyme

ailoveresale said:


> I like the boxy black jacket - seems like it can transition from day to night easily. Lots of things to consider for sale time!



you are so right about the jacket..! let's hope it makes it to the sale..


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Thank you Nicole! I ended up finding the season for the other one totally by mistake. I was cleaning up my sewing room yesterday and I was putting the button package away for my Paris Rome jacket with the others. I found the swatch/ button packs for both mystery jackets and the packages have the seasons on them. So it was confirmed that the jacket I posted was 12P while the other is 12A. I don't have a photo right now but I'll post one next time I wear it. It's yet another black one, lol.
> 
> Is the dress the same cut but longer? It's the one and only red item in my life, hahaha.  The print is so pretty and works with both edgy and boho looks. I love Isabel Marant when I can mix it up with other stuff.



That's great. That's certainly the most definitive way to remember the season! I'll look out for the photo when you get the chance to wear it next.
I love isabel marant also. I like the cut out tops and dresses, maxi skirts and lace dresses.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> You look great! Color was made for your complexion, embrace it and stay away from sedate! And a small crochet hook is your friend with most Chanel tweeds. Just pull loose loops back into the weave and never cut.



I need to get this! Great tip. When I get a snag I have tried to pull it back through by hand, but it is never 100%.


----------



## Pourquoipas

I really needed to check out the robot suit this morning. Way to cold to actually wear it though[emoji26]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm still [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I really needed to check out the robot suit this morning. Way to cold to actually wear it though[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663711
> 
> I'm still [emoji7]



I can see why. It's lovely on you. The skirt length is perfect. I like the belt. Somehow it makes the dimensions even better.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Maybe with a scarf..Yes


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can see why. It's lovely on you. The skirt length is perfect. I like the belt. Somehow it makes the dimensions even better.



I know it was planned to be longer but I just can't pull off classic Chanel length skirts.
The jacket has little structure and isn't fitted but I like it nevertheless. It's another look.


----------



## thyme

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes



This looks great!  perfect match with the B and shawl.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663714



Yes. Looks nice.

The suit is made for you. Perfection.


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663714



What a GREAT look on you. The entire ensemble with the B and shawl is just  . I love how you made the suit your own by shortening the length. Refreshing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pourquoipas said:


> I really needed to check out the robot suit this morning. Way to cold to actually wear it though[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663711
> 
> I'm still [emoji7]


I much much prefer the shortened length skirt! Well done! The longer length doesn't work for me either.


----------



## EmileH

Sorry for few terrible photo. I am in Paris today. 

Cruise 2016 jacket with spring act I dress


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663714


yes! perfection! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for few terrible photo. I am in Paris today.
> 
> Cruise 2016 jacket with spring act I dress
> 
> View attachment 3663738


such a classy look PP! that K is so fab!


----------



## ari

I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.


----------



## ari

chincac said:


> took some pics of the two way jacket on a mannequin, i like the necklaces on the back!
> View attachment 3661446
> View attachment 3661448
> 
> 
> I took in a jacket to repair the torn lining and the SA made me try these on even though I insisted I am NOT buying anything...
> 
> tried on robot jacket just for fun. not for me..the cut on this one is more generous i find...
> View attachment 3661458
> 
> 
> sweet pink but also not for me..
> View attachment 3661460
> 
> 
> didn't know this comes in black too..have only seen the green version. the tweed on the black is a lot nicer than the green - not fluffy at all! may consider at sale time..
> View attachment 3661464
> 
> View attachment 3661467
> 
> 
> another sale consideration for me...very light and easy to wear jacket..
> View attachment 3661469


I love the robot jacket on you! the pink is pretty, but wonder what is wrong with the cut. The cuba black looks like a winner.



Genie27 said:


> Here's what I ended up wearing today....had a trade show to attend with a couple of people, so they couldn't miss me in the crowd. I actually wanted/tried to wear my BR tweed but it feels not-so-nice after trying on the real thing.
> 
> It's so very comfy. I do have to be careful not to snag as it's a loose weave and it's a mite heavy compared to my other spring coats, but I wore it all day and it was perfect- not too warm and not too cold.
> 
> I  it so much. My next one can be more sedate.


Genie, gorgeous colors!


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for few terrible photo. I am in Paris today.
> 
> Cruise 2016 jacket with spring act I dress



Dress looks fabulous with the Cruise!  Paris is soo pretty now with the amazing spring weather.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663749
> View attachment 3663750
> View attachment 3663751
> 
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.



You really made the very best out of the skirt. I love the little sexy twist below and the fitted top part. Your seamstress is a magician! It looks just as good as your Cuba skirt but of course it's your shape!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for few terrible photo. I am in Paris today.
> 
> Cruise 2016 jacket with spring act I dress
> 
> View attachment 3663738



Perfect combination, love the raisin K with it. The Seoul is one of the best jackets for travel, don't you agree?


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.



You wear Chanel so well ari!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chincac said:


> This looks great!  perfect match with the B and shawl.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Looks nice.
> 
> The suit is made for you. Perfection.





ms piggy said:


> What a GREAT look on you. The entire ensemble with the B and shawl is just  . I love how you made the suit your own by shortening the length. Refreshing!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> I much much prefer the shortened length skirt! Well done! The longer length doesn't work for me either.



Thank you dear chincac, PBP, ms piggy, xiangxiang0731[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]
I guess we all have to translate the runway looks to our physiognomy[emoji85][emoji75][emoji75]


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663714


Perfect!!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663749
> View attachment 3663750
> View attachment 3663751
> 
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.


Oh, this is stunning on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe with a scarf..Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663714



Absolutely stunning from head to toe!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry for few terrible photo. I am in Paris today.
> 
> Cruise 2016 jacket with spring act I dress
> 
> View attachment 3663738



So envious you are in Paris... beautiful combo with the raisin K. Love it!



ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663749
> View attachment 3663750
> View attachment 3663751
> 
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.



Fabulous as always!



Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect combination, love the raisin K with it. The Seoul is one of the best jackets for travel, don't you agree?



Is it really safe for travel? Don't have to worry about snagging the tweed? Or do you just bring your crochet hook. [emoji12]. I'd imagine it would be somewhat therapeutic, pulling back tweed...


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I really needed to check out the robot suit this morning. Way to cold to actually wear it though[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663711
> 
> I'm still [emoji7]



It looks beautiful ![emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663749
> View attachment 3663750
> View attachment 3663751
> 
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.



Beautiful Ari I like more fitted skirt look [emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

I got one last piece from spring I couldn't resist, I truly hope the next collections will please me less. [emoji542][emoji85][emoji85]It's the front and back zipper silk crepe skirt, it works with so many of my tops and maybe best with a plain white T. I saved up un my budget by adding a non Chanel silk lace underskirt, sorry Karl [emoji80]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Perfect!!





ailoveresale said:


> Absolutely stunning from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> So envious you are in Paris... beautiful combo with the raisin K. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really safe for travel? Don't have to worry about snagging the tweed? Or do you just bring your crochet hook. [emoji12]. I'd imagine it would be somewhat therapeutic, pulling back tweed...





girleuro said:


> It looks beautiful ![emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you dear Genie , ailoversale and girleuro.
I consider taking my crochet indeed and feel like a serious housewife when I fix the tweed very now and then [emoji38][emoji38]. At least I can do it myself not like the Paris-Rome..


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I got one last piece from spring I couldn't resist, I truly hope the next collections will please me less. [emoji542][emoji85][emoji85]It's the front and back zipper silk crepe skirt, it works with so many of my tops and maybe best with a plain white T. I saved up un my budget by adding a non Chanel silk lace underskirt, sorry Karl [emoji80]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664111



Beautiful and I agree ,very versatile [emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I really needed to check out the robot suit this morning. Way to cold to actually wear it though[emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663711
> 
> I'm still [emoji7]


This suit was made for you! Perfection!  You are wearing the beige and white patent slings?  I bought those back in Jan and have not had a chance to wear them yet.  I loved the combo so much that I bought them in the flat slingback as well.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I altered the skirt too by making it a bit more fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3663749
> View attachment 3663750
> View attachment 3663751
> 
> The seamstress didn't cut the fabric, so it can be turned into the original shape.
> I liked how the skirt looked by itself, but with the jacket it was a very loose conservative look.


Very sexy look Ari!  You really made it your own!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear Genie , ailoversale and girleuro.
> I consider taking my crochet indeed and feel like a serious housewife when I fix the tweed very now and then [emoji38][emoji38]. At least I can do it myself not like the Paris-Rome..


The crochet hook makes me laugh and remember the time that I wore a Gucci black suede bag for everyday and I kept a suede brush in the bag.


----------



## thyme

ari said:


> I love the robot jacket on you! the pink is pretty, but wonder what is wrong with the cut. The cuba black looks like a winner.



thank you *ari.*.with the pink jacket i think it's the material rather than the cut!


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Beautiful and I agree ,very versatile [emoji177]





gracekelly said:


> The crochet hook makes me laugh and remember the time that I wore a Gucci black suede bag for everyday and I kept a suede brush in the bag.


@girleuro
Yes a basic, expensive basic but over a year or five I might still like it[emoji279]
@Grâce Kelly , yes good old Gucci disco [emoji126] days[emoji41][emoji12]. I guess we all had one first and last suede bag in our lives speaking of high maintenance [emoji26]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> @girleuro
> Yes a basic, expensive basic but over a year or five I might still like it[emoji279]
> @Grâce Kelly , yes good old Gucci disco [emoji126] days[emoji41][emoji12]. I guess we all had one first and last suede bag in our lives speaking of high maintenance [emoji26]



Note to self: no suede bags.
Are people starting a sale wishlist, or is it all full price for you folks?  I have a few jackets I will seek once the sale hits.

PP:  I love the cruise jacket with raisin.  I just bought a Hermes white bus in deep purple, probably raisin, to wear with all my black.  I admire your restraint with no stuffed horsies, twillies,  etc on your bag.  Very classy.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. Thanks for you lovely comments. The cruise 2016 is fabulous for travel. It's lightweight, doesn't wrinkle and is versatile. You can also easily fit a trench coat over it if needed. 

I don't add twillies or frills to my bags for the most part. It's too difficult dressing myself let alone my bag. I sometimes protect the handle on my GT bag if I'm traveling.

Ari I love the alterations on the skirt and PQP your skirt is pretty.

Whoever asked about the sales: I used my spring budget on the one outfit that I purchased. I haven't seen anything else that I'd like to have on sale and I'm saving funds for fall which will be arriving soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

Apologies if this is not the correct forum to ask this, but how much is the robot jacket? I have been lusting after the white one but I have a feeling I will not be able to justify the price!


----------



## girleuro

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies if this is not the correct forum to ask this, but how much is the robot jacket? I have been lusting after the white one but I have a feeling I will not be able to justify the price!



I think Around 5700 plus tax


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> Note to self: no suede bags.
> Are people starting a sale wishlist, or is it all full price for you folks?  I have a few jackets I will seek once the sale hits.
> 
> PP:  I love the cruise jacket with raisin.  I just bought a Hermes white bus in deep purple, probably raisin, to wear with all my black.  I admire your restraint with no stuffed horsies, twillies,  etc on your bag.  Very classy.



I can't afford full price for the most part (exception being the robot jacket which won't make it to the sale), so my SA keeps track of the pieces I'm "thinking about" and if they're still available at sales time, puts them aside for me. There are a few pieces I am eyeing for sale from cruise and act 1. I might even consider the tweed with dark blue Velcro (that tonkamama so stylishly modeled) on sale...!


----------



## pigleto972001

That sounds right to me.


----------



## ailoveresale

cafecreme15 said:


> Apologies if this is not the correct forum to ask this, but how much is the robot jacket? I have been lusting after the white one but I have a feeling I will not be able to justify the price!



Yes it is $5700 [emoji12]


----------



## cafecreme15

girleuro said:


> I think Around 5700 plus tax


Thank you! Just as I suspected haha. I have some other major purchases planned in the next couple months so this is not in the budget right now. But I am confident that Chanel will continue to come out with more amazing jackets that we all just have to have in future collections!


----------



## girleuro

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! Just as I suspected haha. I have some other major purchases planned in the next couple months so this is not in the budget right now. But I am confident that Chanel will continue to come out with more amazing jackets that we all just have to have in future collections!



Absolutely Chanel always come out with interesting and beautiful jackets. And who knows maybe you can find this one on sale or I am sure will show up in resale markets,if you are open to [emoji12][emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## hockeymama

Pourquoipas said:


> I got one last piece from spring I couldn't resist, I truly hope the next collections will please me less. [emoji542][emoji85][emoji85]It's the front and back zipper silk crepe skirt, it works with so many of my tops and maybe best with a plain white T. I saved up un my budget by adding a non Chanel silk lace underskirt, sorry Karl [emoji80]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664111



Pls tell about that skirt - I've never seen it and it looks great. Thx.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh love it. I like the skirts w the mid zipper and the lace peeking out. Underwear as outerwear.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my white spring jacket again yesterday with a blue silk top and grey pants. Here it is buttoned up:


----------



## rhm

While reading through daily updates, I realized that Christine Lagarde was wearing the jacket and top (maybe the 1 piece dress?) from 17 S/S Pre-Collection.


----------



## Pourquoipas

hockeymama said:


> Pls tell about that skirt - I've never seen it and it looks great. Thx.



It's one of the looks of data center. Very nice cut. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I hoped for navy but it's black with black zippers. Probably very versatile. If I want to make it more special I can add a pink lace for a change


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> While reading through daily updates, I realized that Christine Lagarde was wearing the jacket and top (maybe the 1 piece dress?) from 17 S/S Pre-Collection.
> 
> View attachment 3666119
> 
> View attachment 3666120
> 
> View attachment 3666121
> 
> View attachment 3666122



French quintessence, love it. It's a dress plus a flowy jacket if I remember correctly.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> While reading through daily updates, I realized that Christine Lagarde was wearing the jacket and top (maybe the 1 piece dress?) from 17 S/S Pre-Collection.
> 
> View attachment 3666119
> 
> View attachment 3666120
> 
> View attachment 3666121
> 
> View attachment 3666122



This is tanker toads dress like mine plus the jacket that matches her dress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my white spring jacket again yesterday with a blue silk top and grey pants. Here it is buttoned up:
> View attachment 3666112



Love this special cut with the collar. A beautiful monochromatic jacket is so versatile [emoji7]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Love this special cut with the collar. A beautiful monochromatic jacket is so versatile [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## ari

rhm said:


> While reading through daily updates, I realized that Christine Lagarde was wearing the jacket and top (maybe the 1 piece dress?) from 17 S/S Pre-Collection.
> 
> View attachment 3666119
> 
> View attachment 3666120
> 
> View attachment 3666121
> 
> View attachment 3666122



I love it on her! Made me think of PBP dress. 
Perfect look! [emoji173]️[emoji108]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I got one last piece from spring I couldn't resist, I truly hope the next collections will please me less. [emoji542][emoji85][emoji85]It's the front and back zipper silk crepe skirt, it works with so many of my tops and maybe best with a plain white T. I saved up un my budget by adding a non Chanel silk lace underskirt, sorry Karl [emoji80]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664111



I adore this on you! Perfect with the jacket!


----------



## EmileH

Yesterday. I set my Kelly aside. [emoji6]

I was told that the next show-cruise- will be in Paris. Karl does not want to travel right now. But he is well and active and vibrant.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> You really made the very best out of the skirt. I love the little sexy twist below and the fitted top part. Your seamstress is a magician! It looks just as good as your Cuba skirt but of course it's your shape!


Thank you PQP! Yes, my seamstress is really good! Now I worry that it might be too sexy, but def less Merkel [emoji23]


chincac said:


> You wear Chanel so well ari!


Thank you chincac!


Genie27 said:


> Oh, this is stunning on you!


Thank Genie! 


ailoveresale said:


> Absolutely stunning from head to toe!
> 
> 
> 
> So envious you are in Paris... beautiful combo with the raisin K. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous as always!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really safe for travel? Don't have to worry about snagging the tweed? Or do you just bring your crochet hook. [emoji12]. I'd imagine it would be somewhat therapeutic, pulling back tweed...


ailoveresale, thank you !


girleuro said:


> Beautiful Ari I like more fitted skirt look [emoji177]


girleuro, thank you!


gracekelly said:


> Very sexy look Ari!  You really made it your own!


Thank you Gracekelly! 


chincac said:


> thank you *ari.*.with the pink jacket i think it's the material rather than the cut!



I'd love to try it again, although it is not very Chanel in my book, but loved with with white.


----------



## ari

One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]
> View attachment 3666156



Stunning Ari. Gosh I loved the brasserie collection.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yesterday. I set my Kelly aside. [emoji6]
> 
> I was told that the next show-cruise- will be in Paris. Karl does not want to travel right now. But he is well and active and vibrant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666155


PbP you make me regret not buying this jacket! it is beautiful! I saw him at the Ritz show and felt like crying, he looked good but kind of lonely, i don't know why I felt this way. My SM also had tears in her eyes. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning Ari. Gosh I loved the brasserie collection.


Thank you PbP! it was great collection.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my white spring jacket again yesterday with a blue silk top and grey pants. Here it is buttoned up:
> View attachment 3666112


pretty color!  it looks great on you!


----------



## cottoncandy101

ari said:


> One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]
> View attachment 3666156


i like how you paired your jacket with a skirt..tres chic!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PbP you make me regret not buying this jacket! it is beautiful! I saw him at the Ritz show and felt like crying, he looked good but kind of lonely, i don't know why I felt this way. My SM also had tears in her eyes.
> 
> Thank you PbP! it was great collection.



Ari the SAs at cambon know him well. My SA is fabulous. She told me that he is a very generous giving person who is surrounded by creative people and generously gives of himself and his ideas. Hopefully he will be with us for many years to come but his ideas will live on after him, He's truly a genius. Not only with his designs but because he can think of ideas that give something for everyone and he does so well translating high fashion to the practical and every day. So I hope he was just concentrating and not sad. I have read that he does all of the accessorizing for the shows himself.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]
> View attachment 3666156



Brasserie perfection[emoji7]. You're right to use the winter styles as long as possible, summer to me is always less chanelesque somehow.


----------



## CrissK

I love the full outfits!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yesterday. I set my Kelly aside. [emoji6]
> 
> I was told that the next show-cruise- will be in Paris. Karl does not want to travel right now. But he is well and active and vibrant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666155



The mothership! Love the jacket with jeans. [emoji178]



ari said:


> One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]
> View attachment 3666156



Beautiful! Like you walked off the runway!


----------



## rhm

Hi everyone, a friend of mine sent me this small movie created by Harper's Bazaar & Chanel as an ad for the new Gabrielle bag and I thought it was just such a fun piece for everyone to enjoy. It has TONS of S/S Pre-C as well as the robot jacket. Enjoy!


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine sent me this small movie created by Harper's Bazaar & Chanel as an ad for the new Gabrielle bag and I thought it was just such a fun piece for everyone to enjoy. It has TONS of S/S Pre-C as well as the robot jacket. Enjoy!




I love it!


----------



## RyukkuX

Can anyone identify this jacket please? Thank you.


----------



## pigleto972001

We believe it's the cruise jacket from 2011 I think? Love the hoodie.


----------



## Pourquoipas

rhm said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine sent me this small movie created by Harper's Bazaar & Chanel as an ad for the new Gabrielle bag and I thought it was just such a fun piece for everyone to enjoy. It has TONS of S/S Pre-C as well as the robot jacket. Enjoy!




This is SO FUNNY !! Congrats to the ad people, one more sold bag, maybe? I feel like a complete idiot when it comes to Chanel[emoji38]


----------



## Genie27

That's so cute! I loved the outfits - I want!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> We believe it's the cruise jacket from 2011 I think? Love the hoodie.



I think so. All of the jackets in the ads are the 2011C.


----------



## RyukkuX

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think so. All of the jackets in the ads are the 2011C.



That is such a tease!!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> One of my favorite outfits, I'm trying to get some more time for my winter jacket, I haven't worn them as much as they deserve [emoji15]
> View attachment 3666156



Beautiful outfit,Ari [emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yesterday. I set my Kelly aside. [emoji6]
> 
> I was told that the next show-cruise- will be in Paris. Karl does not want to travel right now. But he is well and active and vibrant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666155



Beautiful Pocketbook Pup[emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

RyukkuX said:


> That is such a tease!!



We can always hope for a reissue !


----------



## TankerToad

rhm said:


> While reading through daily updates, I realized that Christine Lagarde was wearing the jacket and top (maybe the 1 piece dress?) from 17 S/S Pre-Collection.
> 
> View attachment 3666119
> 
> View attachment 3666120
> 
> View attachment 3666121
> 
> View attachment 3666122



Yup that's my tweed
Can't tell if she's wearing that long or the short matching jacket from these pictures ?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> We can always hope for a reissue !



My SA at cambon did not seem to know anything about a reissue of the C11 jacket but they are rather hush hush there. She hadn't noticed the jacket in all of the ads. I was hopeful when she said the cruise show is in Paris that it might include a lot of classic pieces such as the jacket.

The Gabrielle bag shape is based on the binocular case that coco carried. I didn't know that.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Yup that's my tweed
> Can't tell if she's wearing that long or the short matching jacket from these pictures ?



It is the longer jacket that you were considering but didn't buy. I saw it at cambon the other day. It's very nice.


----------



## ari

cottoncandy101 said:


> i like how you paired your jacket with a skirt..tres chic!


Thank you cottoncandy! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari the SAs at cambon know him well. My SA is fabulous. She told me that he is a very generous giving person who is surrounded by creative people and generously gives of himself and his ideas. Hopefully he will be with us for many years to come but his ideas will live on after him, He's truly a genius. Not only with his designs but because he can think of ideas that give something for everyone and he does so well translating high fashion to the practical and every day. So I hope he was just concentrating and not sad. I have read that he does all of the accessorizing for the shows himself.





Yes, people working for him love him. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Brasserie perfection[emoji7]. You're right to use the winter styles as long as possible, summer to me is always less chanelesque somehow.


Thank you PQP. I can wear them until beginning of May.  But I can't wait for the summer! I'm really eager to wear some of my summer Chanel! 


ailoveresale said:


> The mothership! Love the jacket with jeans. [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Like you walked off the runway!


Thank you ailoveresale!



rhm said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine sent me this small movie created by Harper's Bazaar & Chanel as an ad for the new Gabrielle bag and I thought it was just such a fun piece for everyone to enjoy. It has TONS of S/S Pre-C as well as the robot jacket. Enjoy!



The clothes look so fab!


girleuro said:


> Beautiful outfit,Ari [emoji106][emoji177]



girleuro, thank you! 
I'm in a pink mood today


----------



## pasha

Loving all the current season looks ! 
Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.


----------



## baghag21

pasha... I love the pink jacket and the denim trimmed cardi is so chic.  They look so au courant Chanel.  That's the beauty of Chanel.  You look timeless and elegant.


----------



## Genie27

Ari, that is a fantastic casual look. It looks comfortable and elegant. 

Pasha, those are lovely - classic jacket and the cardi is so cute. 

I'm looking forward to seeing some great summer Chanel looks here - lot to learn, as my summer clothes are tres shabby and need replacement


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you cottoncandy!
> 
> View attachment 3667119
> 
> Yes, people working for him love him.
> 
> 
> Thank you PQP. I can wear them until beginning of May.  But I can't wait for the summer! I'm really eager to wear some of my summer Chanel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> 
> 
> The clothes look so fab!
> 
> 
> girleuro, thank you!
> I'm in a pink mood today
> View attachment 3667121





pasha said:


> Loving all the current season looks !
> Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.
> 
> View attachment 3667185
> View attachment 3667186



Nice outfits everyone.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is the longer jacket that you were considering but didn't buy. I saw it at cambon the other day. It's very nice.



Yes
You are correct -
Maybe that jacket is in my future 
Haha!!


----------



## girleuro

pasha said:


> Loving all the current season looks !
> Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.
> 
> View attachment 3667185
> View attachment 3667186



That's beautiful spring look,ari [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

pasha said:


> Loving all the current season looks !
> Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.
> 
> View attachment 3667185
> View attachment 3667186



Beautiful looks pasha in classic and timeless Chanel [emoji177]


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is the longer jacket that you were considering but didn't buy. I saw it at cambon the other day. It's very nice.





Actually It's the shorter jacket after all


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3667701
> 
> Actually It's the shorter jacket after all



Oh that's too bad. I think the longer one is much nicer. The shorter ones are too boxy for my taste.


----------



## Genie27

I found the short one very boxy on me - this looks like it's been fitted to her shape a bit, and doesn't close all the way? And the drop waist is not as low as TT?


----------



## Genie27

I must try the knot in the sautoir as a way to add weight - I have difficulty wearing long necklaces as they fly/swing around too much or pool together at the bust in an odd way.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I found the short one very boxy on me - this looks like it's been fitted to her shape a bit, and doesn't close all the way? And the drop waist is not as low as TT?



I think it's the same dress because my dress is the same cut, different tweed. The proportions of the shirt jacket are all off for the drop waist dress. It needs a longer jacket or cardigan like the one ari and pqp bought.


----------



## Genie27

You're right - it works better with a longer jacket - I think it only works here on her because it's a couple of inches longer than the waist of the dress.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rhm said:


> Hi everyone, a friend of mine sent me this small movie created by Harper's Bazaar & Chanel as an ad for the new Gabrielle bag and I thought it was just such a fun piece for everyone to enjoy. It has TONS of S/S Pre-C as well as the robot jacket. Enjoy!




Just so fabulous .. thanks for sharing.. leave it to Chanel to keep your jaw dropping


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> Loving all the current season looks !
> Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.
> 
> View attachment 3667185
> View attachment 3667186



Love these spring styles. [emoji255]Twins on the peachy coat, I like it with casual jeans. When I wear mine with the matching short spaghetti strap dress it looks a little dated on me[emoji80].


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Love these spring styles. [emoji255]Twins on the peachy coat, I like it with casual jeans. When I wear mine with the matching short spaghetti strap dress it looks a little dated on me[emoji80].



Can you wear the dress separately? I'd love to see a pic of both/either, if you have photos.


----------



## ari

pasha said:


> Loving all the current season looks !
> Wearing some oldies but goodies on my recent travel.
> 
> View attachment 3667185
> View attachment 3667186


Great looks Pasha! Love the H belt with it! 


Genie27 said:


> Ari, that is a fantastic casual look. It looks comfortable and elegant.
> 
> Pasha, those are lovely - classic jacket and the cardi is so cute.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing some great summer Chanel looks here - lot to learn, as my summer clothes are tres shabby and need replacement


Thank you Genie! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice outfits everyone.


Thank you PP!


girleuro said:


> That's beautiful spring look,ari [emoji177]



Thank you girleuro! 
Another good day for cardigan [emoji38]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Can you wear the dress separately? I'd love to see a pic of both/either, if you have photos.



Hi Genie, I can only post an old one from last fall. Both pieces are at the cleaners.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great looks Pasha! Love the H belt with it!
> 
> Thank you Genie!
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> 
> Thank you girleuro!
> Another good day for cardigan [emoji38]
> View attachment 3668502



Very Chanel[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. I actually love the felt slings, why on earth did I sell those?[emoji849]


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Hi Genie, I can only post an old one from last fall. Both pieces are at the cleaners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668509


Omg, it's so cute!!! I'd wear them separately if you feel it's too dated together.


----------



## rhm

ari said:


> Another good day for cardigan [emoji38]
> View attachment 3668502



Ari you look so beautiful! I have a question about the pants. I actually was very close to buying the exact same pair of pants but decided that Satin material would be disastrous and would never last. How is the fabric and fit holding up for you? I love Chanel satin/silk shirts and think that pants would be great alternatives they look so luxurious!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Omg, it's so cute!!! I'd wear them separately if you feel it's too dated together.



Yes. Maybe. The dress is so short plus straps, I feel a little self conscious wearing that one alone[emoji38]


----------



## Genie27

I guess...it is short, but that is my weakness. I would wear it. I adore that hem detail. 

 It's a nice flattering length and high neckline so it's not revealing like a sun dress. Maybe with a cardi?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> I guess...it is short, but that is my weakness. I would wear it. I adore that hem detail.
> 
> It's a nice flattering length and high neckline so it's not revealing like a sun dress. Maybe with a cardi?



Yes, why not. But basically I wear it in high summer as a set. I don't take it on summer vacations as it's a thick tweed. It's not very covering but whatever it covers doesn't get cold[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## hockeymama

The Seoul jacket worn very casually


----------



## gracekelly

Another cardigan picture and another oldie, but goodie.  Here I am channeling Kate Moss lol!


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies, just popping in to say that your cardigans and Seoul jacket looks are fabulous on you.


----------



## EmileH

I'm just returning from Paris. I found one small item at rue cambon that I didn't see at my home store. Photos when I get home. My SA here had me try the robot jacket for her. Immediately she say "no, that's not your jacket."  You all look so great in your robot jackets but it was interesting that she agreed with my assessment. At least I know I'm on the right get track and to trust my instincts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Glad you returned safely and happy [emoji235]to all[emoji255]
Waiting for your reveal !


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Another cardigan picture and another oldie, but goodie.  Here I am channeling Kate Moss lol!
> View attachment 3669012





hockeymama said:


> The Seoul jacket worn very casually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668859


So lovely to see those photos in action. I haven't bought anything new, but glad to say it's the right weather today for my old Chanel tweed. We are celebrating Easter and will enjoy wearing it again. Will try to post some photos after we eat. If anyone is still standing... to take the photos.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm just returning from Paris. I found one small item at rue cambon that I didn't see at my home store. Photos when I get home. My SA here had me try the robot jacket for her. Immediately she say "no, that's not your jacket."  You all look so great in your robot jackets but it was interesting that she agreed with my assessment. At least I know I'm on the right get track and to trust my instincts.




Trust your own instincts as we all know really what flatters us most.
Sometimes a SA's eye, will see something we don't see, but for the most part
I always think our own instincts are spot on...


----------



## pasha

baghag21 said:


> pasha... I love the pink jacket and the denim trimmed cardi is so chic.  They look so au courant Chanel.  That's the beauty of Chanel.  You look timeless and elegant.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice outfits everyone.





girleuro said:


> Beautiful looks pasha in classic and timeless Chanel [emoji177]





Pourquoipas said:


> Love these spring styles. [emoji255]Twins on the peachy coat, I like it with casual jeans. When I wear mine with the matching short spaghetti strap dress it looks a little dated on me[emoji80].





ari said:


> Great looks Pasha! Love the H belt with it!
> 
> Thank you Genie!
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> 
> Thank you girleuro!
> Another good day for cardigan [emoji38]
> View attachment 3668502



Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A couple of movies that showcase Chanel that might be of interest
Good Neighbor Sam from 1964 with Romy Schneider & Pedro Almodovar High Heels from 1991
(with an interesting cast of women)


----------



## tonkamama

Stripes are coming back according to recent NM fashion show!!!  Backstage with Ken Downing wearing my very first Chanel jacket purchased many many years ago, recently altered to make it shorter (Ken is the Fashion Director of Neiman Marcus).  Another example why we love Chanel jackets!!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gracekelly

tonkamama said:


> Stripes are coming back according to recent NM fashion show!!!  Backstage with Ken Downing wearing my very first Chanel jacket purchased many many years ago, recently altered to make it shorter (Ken is the Fashion Director of Neiman Marcus).  Another example why we love Chanel jackets!!  Thanks for letting me share.


tonkamama, I believe that I have the short jacket version of your coat. The fabric is really pretty!  Oy, the Tom Brown suit thing for men.  Not a fan.  He looks like he is wearing his little brother's  suit.  lol!  I do like the pop of color from is booties,  though.  It give me an idea!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

tonkamama said:


> Stripes are coming back according to recent NM fashion show!!!  Backstage with Ken Downing wearing my very first Chanel jacket purchased many many years ago, recently altered to make it shorter (Ken is the Fashion Director of Neiman Marcus).  Another example why we love Chanel jackets!!  Thanks for letting me share.


I didn't know stripes were ever out!  You look great.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies and those that liked my post 

gracekelly ~
I must say Ken looked very chic IRL and since he is in fashion industry I guess he can get away with just about anything .  I agree with you tho on the Tom Brown suit not meant for all, my DH sure will look super funny if he ever lets me talk him into wearing the style .  




gracekelly said:


> tonkamama, I believe that I have the short jacket version of your coat. The fabric is really pretty!  Oy, the Tom Brown suit thing for men.  Not a fan.  He looks like he is wearing his little brother's  suit.  lol!  I do like the pop of color from is booties,  though.  It give me an idea!





Karenaellen said:


> I didn't know stripes were ever out!  You look great.


----------



## pigleto972001

I met him before at a Neimans event. He sure is a skinny minny. Cool jacket !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I met him before at a Neimans event. He sure is a skinny minny. Cool jacket !


Some of these fashionista guys are just as bad as women and subsist on 2 lettuce leaves a day.  I had a hair stylist like this once who was obsessed with getting into his "little Dries Van Noten jeans"  and when he turned sideways, you couldn't find him.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. I can't do that. I gotta eat !!!


----------



## EmileH

Here is the simple jacket that I bought a Rue cambon. It's navy and black, easy to wear and inexpensive. And here is a photo from instagram of other more elaborate jackets in this cut. My home store bought the short blazer styles instead of these. The blazers don't look very chanel to me. They almost look like Theory. [emoji33] This cut, while simple, looks more chanel to me. I'll post when I wear it.





I took my spring dress and the pearl jacket as well as my Seoul cruise jacket with me on the trip and that combination carried me through a good portion of the week from day to night.


----------



## 911snowball

Love this black jacket PBP!  This was not in my home store either. What a perfect piece for the office- I am going to send this photo to my SM to see if she can find this. Is it from current SS 17?  Great find!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Love this black jacket PBP!  This was not in my home store either. What a perfect piece for the office- I am going to send this photo to my SM to see if she can find this. Is it from current SS 17?  Great find!



Hi, yes it's the spring pre collection. It is navy and black. If you have a difficult time let me know and I will find the tag tonight after work. 

It was 3650 euros. Im curious what the price is in the US. With my refund and the nice tax man who charged me the minimum I got it for $3300. I suspect if they have it in the US it might go on sale but I didn't want to risk it and I wanted to give my cambon SA the business since she is so helpful. It will be a complete steal of it goes on sale. And I don't think it's on most people's radar.


----------



## 911snowball

I will keep you posted on the response. My home store is Short HIlls NJ. Thank you so much.  I just love it!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> I will keep you posted on the response. My home store is Short HIlls NJ. Thank you so much.  I just love it!



Thanks! Here's the tag. I found it quickly


----------



## SouthTampa

Could you explain the navy/black.   Is the color just a combination of the two colors, or is it actually two separate
colors?   It is so beautiful.


----------



## EmileH

SouthTampa said:


> Could you explain the navy/black.   Is the color just a combination of the two colors, or is it actually two separate
> colors?   It is so beautiful.



This is much lighter than real life but you can see that there is navy and black woven together. My other photo was more true if the overall color


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I've seen the fabric but not the jacket. I like the cut of this ! It's a great buy 

Did the cambon folks talk about the velcro ? Is it popular there? Just curious


----------



## 911snowball

PBP, Thank you so much for the tag info! I have arrived at work and am sending this off to them with the photo.  They open at 10.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes I've seen the fabric but not the jacket. I like the cut of this ! It's a great buy
> 
> Did the cambon folks talk about the velcro ? Is it popular there? Just curious



It was very interesting. She brought out a few things for me to try including some of the Velcro jackets. I was open to trying then and didn't voice an opinion one way or another about the Velcro. She immediately said "the Velcro is the thing for the season. You can take it off after the season." So I think there is an acute awareness that the Velcro is not popular.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the simple jacket that I bought a Rue cambon. It's navy and black, easy to wear and inexpensive. And here is a photo from instagram of other more elaborate jackets in this cut. My home store bought the short blazer styles instead of these. The blazers don't look very chanel to me. They almost look like Theory. [emoji33] This cut, while simple, looks more chanel to me. I'll post when I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 3670890
> View attachment 3670891
> 
> 
> I took my spring dress and the pearl jacket as well as my Seoul cruise jacket with me on the trip and that combination carried me through a good portion of the week from day to night.


Haven't seen this either, great buy, 
I tried the more elaborate jacket, the one Gilda Ambrosio is wearing, but it was a bit too much in term of price, £7k ! Hope it makes  its way in to sales,


----------



## 911snowball

SM has responded , she knows the jacket and is on the hunt!


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It was very interesting. She brought out a few things for me to try including some of the Velcro jackets. I was open to trying then and didn't voice an opinion one way or another about the Velcro. She immediately said "the Velcro is the thing for the season. You can take it off after the season." So I think there is an acute awareness that the Velcro is not popular.



I love the black/navy jacket you got from Paris!

As for the velcro, did your SA mention whether they are able to replace them with any other types of closures? I'm sure buttons are very difficult to be expected as replacements but i feel like you at least need internal hooks? I am eyeing several jackets if they go on sale.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I love the black/navy jacket you got from Paris!
> 
> As for the velcro, did your SA mention whether they are able to replace them with any other types of closures? I'm sure buttons are very difficult to be expected as replacements but i feel like you at least need internal hooks? I am eyeing several jackets if they go on sale.



I didn't get that far. I wasn't in love with any of the jackets with Velcro even if it was removed. I really focused in on the one I bought immediately.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I didn't get that far. I wasn't in love with any of the jackets with Velcro even if it was removed. I really focused in on the one I bought immediately.


It looks like it would be a great basic. I really need to develop a better desire for basics, instead of always going for...ooh...shiny!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It looks like it would be a great basic. I really need to develop a better desire for basics, instead of always going for...ooh...shiny!



I think a combination of basics and wow jackets is really nice to have. You don't want too many of either particular type.


----------



## pigleto972001

Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!

The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400. 



I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale. 




This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute. 




This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh there was one black robot jacket in a 40 just sitting there. Waiting for a home !!! (Not mine  )


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.



Fun pieces. The suit looks better in you than it did on me. But I agree not worth the price.

There are plenty of robot jackets at both my local store and rue cambon, both colors bit more black than white.  I don't get a sense that they are flying off the shelves as fast as the black Paris Rome did.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I just wish it had a closure. 

Yeah my SA said they had a 40 and 42 in the black ...


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !! I just wish it had a closure.
> 
> Yeah my SA said they had a 40 and 42 in the black ...



That's a good point. It's crazy expensive for not having any closure. The fabric didn't look that elaborate to warrant the price either. I don't know how they come up with these prices.


----------



## pigleto972001

The printed dress was pretty. It's a little crazy. I was thinking why is this 5900?! It's a beautiful silhouette. I don't know if it's a classic per se. 

I also tried this yes I said it fugly bomber jacket w a green and white print. It is made of plastic !!! It's a noisy piece. And it was 3450?!!?! For plastic !?!?

(Apologies if any of y'all got it and loved it. It was not my cup of tea !)


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a good point. It's crazy expensive for not having any closure. The fabric didn't look that elaborate to warrant the price either. I don't know how they come up with these prices.



I LOVED the skirt but it was just too expensive for me.  That's about the price of a jacket.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.



Pigleto, you look wonderful in each of these looks! I have never seen the Act One dress with slip before! I think it is really cute and I may have to try and see one in person! There were number of things I really liked from Act one, but I am trying to behave.

For those of you who have tried both the white and the black robot jacket, do you have any preferences on color? I have been on a search for years for the perfect white jacket. I don't know if this will be it. If not, I am patient.  My SA thinks the black is more wearable.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!!! The dress w slip is very cute. The sleeves are a great length. Very flattering. Has cute little pockets. They were stitched on mine. 

I was just telling my SA I personally liked the white better. It's fresh. The black is also pretty. It's just personal preference .


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.


Really like the Act I dress...what's the price on it?   Is the slip clingy or looser like the dress?


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Pigleto, you look wonderful in each of these looks! I have never seen the Act One dress with slip before! I think it is really cute and I may have to try and see one in person! There were number of things I really liked from Act one, but I am trying to behave.
> 
> For those of you who have tried both the white and the black robot jacket, do you have any preferences on color? I have been on a search for years for the perfect white jacket. I don't know if this will be it. If not, I am patient.  My SA thinks the black is more wearable.



Your coloring really makes a difference. I like the look of the white better than the black but the stark white looked terrible on me. I di better with creme than white.


----------



## pigleto972001

Re the dress: The slip is clingy but stretchy. I think it was 4400.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the simple jacket that I bought a Rue cambon. It's navy and black, easy to wear and inexpensive. And here is a photo from instagram of other more elaborate jackets in this cut. My home store bought the short blazer styles instead of these. The blazers don't look very chanel to me. They almost look like Theory. [emoji33] This cut, while simple, looks more chanel to me. I'll post when I wear it.
> 
> View attachment 3670890
> View attachment 3670891
> 
> 
> I took my spring dress and the pearl jacket as well as my Seoul cruise jacket with me on the trip and that combination carried me through a good portion of the week from day to night.



What a great classic jacket! Great find [emoji1360]



pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.



I like the blue suit and the act 1 dress - something different and unique. [emoji6]



luckylove said:


> Pigleto, you look wonderful in each of these looks! I have never seen the Act One dress with slip before! I think it is really cute and I may have to try and see one in person! There were number of things I really liked from Act one, but I am trying to behave.
> 
> For those of you who have tried both the white and the black robot jacket, do you have any preferences on color? I have been on a search for years for the perfect white jacket. I don't know if this will be it. If not, I am patient.  My SA thinks the black is more wearable.



If you go back a few pages, you will see that I totally fell for the white, and I thought I would also love the black but ended up returning it. The black seemed more bling-y to me, and the irregularity of the grid kept catching my eye. The white probably works better in my climate as well. It's all about personal preference. Even though the SAs all say the black may be "more wearable," I think the white is, for me. You have to try it and decide!


----------



## TankerToad

This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style 
Pictures courtesy of my SA


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3671672
> View attachment 3671673
> 
> This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style
> Pictures courtesy of my SA



This is the one my local store ordered too. It doesn't look really Chanel like to me.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3671672
> View attachment 3671673
> 
> This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style
> Pictures courtesy of my SA


I saw this one and it reminded me of a style from years ago that I have in my closet.  In the US it was about $4500??  It is a very nice basic jacket if that is what is needed.  I thought it looked like it was for a professional who didn't want her jacket to scream CHANEL.

Just saw your post PbP.  I know what you mean and that is pretty much my take on it.


----------



## luckylove

ailoveresale said:


> What a great classic jacket! Great find [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> 
> I like the blue suit and the act 1 dress - something different and unique. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> If you go back a few pages, you will see that I totally fell for the white, and I thought I would also love the black but ended up returning it. The black seemed more bling-y to me, and the irregularity of the grid kept catching my eye. The white probably works better in my climate as well. It's all about personal preference. Even though the SAs all say the black may be "more wearable," I think the white is, for me. You have to try it and decide!



i am very drawn to white. It is really stunning,  I am not nearly as creative as I used to be in developing complete looks with various pieces and hope I won't struggle styling it.  What are your favorite ways to wear it so far? .


----------



## ailoveresale

luckylove said:


> i am very drawn to white. It is really stunning,  I am not nearly as creative as I used to be in developing complete looks with various pieces and hope I won't struggle styling it.  What are your favorite ways to wear it so far? .



I actually haven't had much opportunity to wear it yet, but I can see wearing it with black pants and a cream blouse, over black or green dresses, and with jeans and a white or black shirt. It seems like it lends itself well to monochromatic outfits to let the gold and silver shine. Next time I wear it I will post pics! The boxy fit and bracelet sleeves are really my favorite style. [emoji6]


----------



## CrissK

I really like it when you pf women wear head to toe CHANEL outfits. It makes my day. It's such a rare occurrence to see a woman in head to toe CHANEL. Thanks for the pictures ladies.


----------



## Pourquoipas

luckylove said:


> i am very drawn to white. It is really stunning,  I am not nearly as creative as I used to be in developing complete looks with various pieces and hope I won't struggle styling it.  What are your favorite ways to wear it so far? .



Love this look


----------



## Pourquoipas

another one..


----------



## Pourquoipas

casual


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3671864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual



Wow! Thank you my dear, Pourquoipas for all of the style inspiration!! Love all of these looks! It is interesting to see how the skirt would look as a mini skirt too. The white is really gorgeous! I am waiting for my SA to track it down in a smaller size. Even sizing down, it was rather large on me. In contrast, the black one in a smaller size fit perfectly. I am always amazed when the same size in the same cut varies so much, but this is the nature of hand crafted items.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3671864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> casual



Great looks!


----------



## Genie27

I love love love that mini length - I like how those proportions would work on my frame, but a couple inches longer, of course. 

I tried, ladies - I now have a nice collection of knee length dresses and skirts that I wear to the office, but I feel that mid-thigh to just above the knee is a better proportion for me. I feel stumpy in knee length skirts - that extra inch makes such a huge difference. I should update that thread I started earlier with my new dresses, so I can get some critiques.


----------



## TankerToad

These IG photos are showcasing the bag but I love the way the white jacket looks against all black


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3672074
> View attachment 3672075
> View attachment 3672076
> View attachment 3672077
> View attachment 3672078
> 
> These IG photos are showcasing the bag but I love the way the white jacket looks against all black



Great photos, Tanker Toad! I saw a lovely woman recently at a party wearing the white jacket and Gabrielle bag together and it looked very fresh and modern on her.


----------



## baghag21

My black jacket needed minor alteration. Popped into the store and while I was there, I tried on the runway lace dresses, which were used under jackets and skirts and the black green trim summer coat.  Love the lace dresses, which were in pink, black and navy.  They are the feminine complements to the masculine jackets.  So quintessentially Chanel. The black/green jacket is very light and comfortable.  Love the pop of colour.  I tried on one size up, as it was the smallest available, and it would require alterations.  Hopefully it would still be available during the sales. [emoji12]


----------



## baghag21

Oops. Sorry for the double 3rd pic. Clumsy thumbsies on the iPhone [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3672074
> View attachment 3672075
> View attachment 3672076
> View attachment 3672077
> View attachment 3672078
> 
> These IG photos are showcasing the bag but I love the way the white jacket looks against all black



Is the turtleneck Chanel?


----------



## baghag21

Btw I tried on the black Robot jacket again as it was regularly hovering in my mind.  I was so sure that I would love it IRL when I saw the runway photos.  Good thing I did as the 2nd try reaffirmed that I made the better choice with the 2-way jacket.  It was a better fit and length.  My local store ordered only two 2-way jackets while there are more of the B&W Robot jackets in anticipation of its popularity.  I still love the black Robot jacket especially for its lightweight tweed but it would do more justice on another lady. [emoji5]


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Btw I tried on the black Robot jacket again as it was regularly hovering in my mind.  I was so sure that I would love it IRL when I saw the runway photos.  Good thing I did as the 2nd try reaffirmed that I made the better choice with the 2-way jacket.  It was a better fit and length.  My local store ordered only two 2-way jackets while there are more of the B&W Robot jackets in anticipation of its popularity.  I still love the black Robot jacket especially for its lightweight tweed but it would do more justice on another lady. [emoji5]



Love the 2way on you with the black lace. Perfect choice!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chaneljewel said:


> Is the turtleneck Chanel?



Could be, I have a C turtleneck from a couple of years ago with those cuffs. Not sure. It's a thick cashmere.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3672074
> View attachment 3672075
> View attachment 3672076
> View attachment 3672077
> View attachment 3672078
> 
> These IG photos are showcasing the bag but I love the way the white jacket looks against all black


The white jacket looks great on her.  I tried the white on exactly as shown i.e. all black outfit and it looked awful on me.  Black was much better for me.  I guess it is just a question of personal taste and your own looks.  My looks didn't work lol!


----------



## kpai

luckylove said:


> Pigleto, you look wonderful in each of these looks! I have never seen the Act One dress with slip before! I think it is really cute and I may have to try and see one in person! There were number of things I really liked from Act one, but I am trying to behave.
> 
> For those of you who have tried both the white and the black robot jacket, do you have any preferences on color? I
> have been on a search for years for the perfect white jacket. I don't know if this will be it. If not, I am patient.  My SA thinks the black is more wearable.



I tried on both white and black, the white stood out more for me. I have a few black jackets and wanted a white jacket for spring and summer.  If you have other black jackets, I would take the white.


----------



## luckylove

kpai said:


> I tried on both white and black, the white stood out more for me. I have a few black jackets and wanted a white jacket for spring and summer.  If you have other black jackets, I would take the white.



Thank you for your advice! The white is so striking! I have an internal battle taking place in my head about practicality, cost per wear etc... I feel more drawn to the white, but haven't found the right fit just yet. the black one is a perfect fit when I size down from my usual. One of my SA's felt the white looked a bit mature on me, while my other SA is crazy about it. Go figure!


----------



## luckylove

baghag21 said:


> My black jacket needed minor alteration. Popped into the store and while I was there, I tried on the runway lace dresses, which were used under jackets and skirts and the black green trim summer coat.  Love the lace dresses, which were in pink, black and navy.  They are the feminine complements to the masculine jackets.  So quintessentially Chanel. The black/green jacket is very light and comfortable.  Love the pop of colour.  I tried on one size up, as it was the smallest available, and it would require alterations.  Hopefully it would still be available during the sales. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3672090
> View attachment 3672092
> View attachment 3672093
> View attachment 3672093



These pieces are beautiful on you, baghag! I love the edginess of the jacket combined with the femininity of the black lace slip dress. The study in contrasts is lovely!


----------



## xiaoxiao

luckylove said:


> These pieces are beautiful on you, baghag! I love the edginess of the jacket combined with the femininity of the black lace slip dress. The study in contrasts is lovely!



So well said. Me too. I love the lace with boots look! Totally my cup of tea.


----------



## doloresmia

Hopefully this link is copying - Caroline de Maigret being her usual cool dude self with the gabrielle



To stay on topic, I assume she is wearing a Chanel jacket but can't see detail to tell on my cell.


----------



## EmileH

Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673071



Wow, looks great! Not too flashy, and looks like it can go with anything! It will end up being one of those timeless chanel pieces for sure. [emoji5][emoji6]


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673071



So pretty on you! I love those pieces that are chic, but easily paired with other items. Love the color way of your H scarf too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673071



What else could you wish for? A basic with a definite Chanel look! Twins on Samouraï [emoji7]. Congrats for finding this jacket !


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673071


Perfect!


----------



## 911snowball

Good evening!  I wanted to provide an update on locating PBP's beautiful  new black/navy jacket in the US in case anyone else is interested in this gorgeous jacket. My SM has informed me that this colorway was not ordered in the US (boutiques or dept stores).  My boutique has it in black/white and purple/pink. However, they are attempting to arrange a transfer from France for me in my size 36 in the black/navy.  I really hope she can pull this off - I am visiting the boutique to try on the jacket in the other colors to confirm size just to be sure.
She is working hard on this for me- I have been told I will know by the weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Good evening!  I wanted to provide an update on locating PBP's beautiful  new black/navy jacket in the US in case anyone else is interested in this gorgeous jacket. My SM has informed me that this colorway was not ordered in the US (boutiques or dept stores).  My boutique has it in black/white and purple/pink. However, they are attempting to arrange a transfer from France for me in my size 36 in the black/navy.  I really hope she can pull this off - I am visiting the boutique to try on the jacket in the other colors to confirm size just to be sure.
> She is working hard on this for me- I have been told I will know by the weekend. Fingers crossed!



Thank you for the update. Gosh I'm glad I snapped it right up. If you have a problem please message me. I have an SA in Paris who will send it to you.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you , you are very generous. If they can not get it, I will take you up on that. I know I would wear this jacket often, so versatile and classic! I love bracelet length sleeves as well- somehow I feel I keep my jackets on more with this sleeve length. I sometimes get overheated in longer sleeves and then my beautiful jackets remain draped over my office chair all day!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the simple classic jacket on you PP 

They can send stuff from Paris over ?? Cool.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the simple classic jacket on you PP
> 
> They can send stuff from Paris over ?? Cool.



Yes. I have wired funds to have things shipped. They ship it tax free but you have to pay duty in the US.


----------



## pigleto972001

Is it comparable in price but without taxes?
Do you save quite a bit?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Is it comparable in price but without taxes?
> Do you save quite a bit?



You don't save anything so I would only do it if I can't get something in the US. Chanel takes off a larger percentage for the vat refund than if you purchase in store. They ship FedEx. Us customs adds the import duty which is about 10-13%. (At the airport I'm usually charged 3-5%.) And there is a fee to ship. So if you have it shipped you break even or pay a tiny bit more. If you carry it from the store and get a nice tax man you save a little bit. 2-3 years ago rtw was a bargain in Europe versus the US but they equalized prices starting with Paris Rome. Now shoes and costume jewelry are still a bit of a savings but that's all. Bags have also been equalized. People will say they are less expensive because they aren't declaring and paying the duty to the US. I don't recommend that. Very risky and chances of getting caught are high these days now that everything is computerized.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You don't save anything so I would only do it if I can't get something in the US. Chanel takes off a larger percentage for the vat refund than if you purchase in store. They ship FedEx. Us customs adds the import duty which is about 10-13%. (At the airport I'm usually charged 3-5%.) And there is a fee to ship. So if you have it shipped you break even or pay a tiny bit more. If you carry it from the store and get a nice tax man you save a little bit. 2-3 years ago rtw was a bargain in Europe versus the US but they equalized prices starting with Paris Rome. Now shoes and costume jewelry are still a bit of a savings but that's all. Bags have also been equalized. People will say they are less expensive because they aren't declaring and paying the duty to the US. I don't recommend that. Very risky and chances of getting caught are high these days now that everything is computerized.


Thanks for a great explanation of how it all works.  I think that batting your eyes at the tax man works the best.  I have had experiences where they just told me to keep walking even after I asked how much I owed!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh man !!! Wish that were me. Thanks for your explanation PP.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh man !!! Wish that were me. Thanks for your explanation PP.



You are welcome. I'm too old for the batting of the eyelash trick and once you get to a certain number they can't just waive you on. [emoji51]


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> Good evening!  I wanted to provide an update on locating PBP's beautiful  new black/navy jacket in the US in case anyone else is interested in this gorgeous jacket. My SM has informed me that this colorway was not ordered in the US (boutiques or dept stores).  My boutique has it in black/white and purple/pink. However, they are attempting to arrange a transfer from France for me in my size 36 in the black/navy.  I really hope she can pull this off - I am visiting the boutique to try on the jacket in the other colors to confirm size just to be sure.
> She is working hard on this for me- I have been told I will know by the weekend. Fingers crossed!



Can you show pics of the other colors?


----------



## pigleto972001

The Paris ritz collection has the campaign photos up. Says in store in May. Ohhhh boyyyyy. I loved that collection. Can't wait to look at it soon. (Yes, just look, sigh)


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> The Paris ritz collection has the campaign photos up. Says in store in May. Ohhhh boyyyyy. I loved that collection. Can't wait to look at it soon. (Yes, just look, sigh)



Whoop!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Cruise show may 3 I believe !! It's raining chanel !!!


----------



## ailoveresale

chaneljewel said:


> Can you show pics of the other colors?



I think this is the pink:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I think this is the pink:
> 
> View attachment 3675207



Yes it is


----------



## 911snowball

Agree. I will be at the boutique this weekend and will get a picture of the black/white.  It has a mostly white background with the black as the accent color in the tweed.


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I think this is the pink:
> 
> View attachment 3675207


Oh, this is adorable.


----------



## TankerToad

Some IG pics
These are so fun


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Agree. I will be at the boutique this weekend and will get a picture of the black/white.  It has a mostly white background with the black as the accent color in the tweed.



Oh yes now I know which one that is.,let us know what you think if it.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Some IG pics
> These are so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675328
> View attachment 3675329
> View attachment 3675330
> View attachment 3675331
> View attachment 3675332
> View attachment 3675333
> View attachment 3675334
> View attachment 3675335
> View attachment 3675337



Hmmm..I wouldn't like the fit of that first one for myself. Its not a cut that would work for me. I'm relieved that I made the right choice. It's lovely though. Did you buy it yet?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm..I wouldn't like the fit of that first one for myself. Its not a cut that would work for me. I'm relieved that I made the right choice. It's lovely though. Did you buy it yet?



PP congrats on your jacket! It is totally you! It looks very elegant and simple!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Some IG pics
> These are so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675328
> View attachment 3675329
> View attachment 3675330
> View attachment 3675331
> View attachment 3675332
> View attachment 3675333
> View attachment 3675334
> View attachment 3675335
> View attachment 3675337



I still do not get this Gabrielle bag, but it is a strong campaign to place it next to the the classic flap bag. 
Love all the jackets in this pictures. I can't pull off some of them and they are not on my shopping list. 
I did some shopping last week, bought /with vacation on my mind/ some pieces that are not popular [emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I still do not get this Gabrielle bag, but it is a strong campaign to place it next to the the classic flap bag.
> Love all the jackets in this pictures. I can't pull off some of them and they are not on my shopping list.
> I did some shopping last week, bought /with vacation on my mind/ some pieces that are not popular [emoji12]



Oh Ari, I can't wait to see what you chose. Some of the lesser known pieces are so exciting this season. 

They really are advertising the Gabrielle bag a lot. I think it's fun and creative but I don't plan to buy one. It seems to geared to an entry level customer who can no longer afford a classic double flap because they raised the prices so high so quickly. Hence all of the historical references to suggest it's a classic. It is fine for what it is and the pricing is fair. I only buy well made forever bags at this point in my life.


----------



## Genie27

I suspect it's going to be very popular in the knockoff trade. Like the tote a few years back that had the logo on the lower side? That was everywhere in my city before the neverfull. 

It is growing on me for the different strap options, but I'm focused on a different bag for now.


----------



## Genie27

Ari, I'm excited to see your vacation looks.


----------



## TankerToad

More IG
I think a few of these beautiful ladies are members here


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3676389
> View attachment 3676390
> View attachment 3676392
> View attachment 3676393
> 
> More IG
> I think a few of these beautiful ladies are members here



Great photos. I love the one of the young girl wearing the robot jacket with the casual pants. Looks great on her.


----------



## 911snowball

​


----------



## 911snowball

This is the third color option on PbP's jacket.  I settled on my standard size and it fit beautifully.  I have received word that it almost certain they will be obtaining the black/navy for me.
I am so impressed with the level of service I cannot praise them enough.  I tried on several other pieces including some of the Velcro and I saw several interesting things however I decided to wait as they confirmed May delivery of pre-fall. I was chatting with her about the Velcro and she said they had a gentleman buy one of the Velco jackets for himself and the seamstress completely removed and repositioned the Velcro on the jacket to adapt to his proportions.  Another reminder of  amazing Chanel service.
I am traveling to Las Vegas tomorrow for a conference for just a few days.  I will be checking out the Chanel boutiques there as well as H and of course VCA.
It has been some time since I have been there and apparently there are multiple versions of each in different hotels!  It will be interesting to see if the Chanel there is much different than the styles selected for the east coast.


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3676547
> ​


Thanks for posting these pics.  My favorite is the black/ blue but I do like the others too.


----------



## TankerToad

Close up of the black and white jacket


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> This is the third color option on PbP's jacket.  I settled on my standard size and it fit beautifully.  I have received word that it almost certain they will be obtaining the black/navy for me.
> I am so impressed with the level of service I cannot praise them enough.  I tried on several other pieces including some of the Velcro and I saw several interesting things however I decided to wait as they confirmed May delivery of pre-fall. I was chatting with her about the Velcro and she said they had a gentleman buy one of the Velco jackets for himself and the seamstress completely removed and repositioned the Velcro on the jacket to adapt to his proportions.  Another reminder of  amazing Chanel service.
> I am traveling to Las Vegas tomorrow for a conference for just a few days.  I will be checking out the Chanel boutiques there as well as H and of course VCA.
> It has been some time since I have been there and apparently there are multiple versions of each in different hotels!  It will be interesting to see if the Chanel there is much different than the styles selected for the east coast.



I'm so glad they are tracking one down for you! Have fun in Las Vegas.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3676612
> View attachment 3676614
> 
> Close up of the black and white jacket



Have you seen a close up of the pink one TT?  Also, have you tried on the jacket that matches your dress?  I love this one but am wondering how it fits.  

Can't wait to see your vacation pieces, ari.


----------



## EmileH

Here is the "pink" jacket and the matching dress. I tried them a long time ago. I didn't really think of the jacket as pink. It's more cranberry.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.



That's very nice fit on you pigleto the act 1 dress is really beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

baghag21 said:


> My black jacket needed minor alteration. Popped into the store and while I was there, I tried on the runway lace dresses, which were used under jackets and skirts and the black green trim summer coat.  Love the lace dresses, which were in pink, black and navy.  They are the feminine complements to the masculine jackets.  So quintessentially Chanel. The black/green jacket is very light and comfortable.  Love the pop of colour.  I tried on one size up, as it was the smallest available, and it would require alterations.  Hopefully it would still be available during the sales. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3672090
> View attachment 3672092
> View attachment 3672093
> View attachment 3672093



Beautiful looks . I like the 3rd look the most [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my simple paris navy/ black jacket. It's just the sort of thing I was looking for when I bought my airport jacket- something simple to throw on with anything and wear with my scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673071



Looks nice and classic jacket fits  you nice [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the "pink" jacket and the matching dress. I tried them a long time ago. I didn't really think of the jacket as pink. It's more cranberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676681



Thanks PP. it is more cranberry.   Like it better with that color.


----------



## aki_sato

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma, it's hard to capture but it's a mess. It's worse on the friction areas but it's bad all over. It gets like this every 3-4 wears. I had been using a cashmere comb/ stone from Pringle of Scotland. The Chanel boutique told me to bring it in and have them do it. They prefer to do it. So while I'm getting my hair cut it will be shaved or whatever. I don't see any sign that it is decreasing. I'm very sad about it. This can't be normal. There is no mohair listed on the care tag by the way. I think I had one of the first jackets. I wonder if some batches of fabric were worse than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655847
> View attachment 3655849
> View attachment 3655850
> View attachment 3655851
> View attachment 3655854


Dear @Pocketbook Pup thank you for posting and sharing this. My PIR jacket seems to have similar issue like yours. Not knowing better I thought it is my bad not being careful though I always so mindful when I use my Chanel pieces. In fact, I only wear my Chanel on Friday when my son is not with me  
As for the jacket I literally just used it 4x since I bought it last year and like you, it broke my heart and made me so sad and depressed every time I see it.
So I just keep it inside it's garment bag and kept researching how to deal with it  
This was my only RTW purchase and it really puts me off as I was expecting the quality of it to be superior considering the price it commanded 
When I came across your post it gave me hope that perhaps it is not me but just a bad batch. 
I contacted my SA and she said to bring it back to the boutique which I'll do.
Have you received yours back? Did they tell you what to do to minimise the piling?


----------



## EmileH

aki_sato said:


> Dear @Pocketbook Pup thank you for posting and sharing this. My PIR jacket seems to have similar issue like yours. Not knowing better I thought it is my bad not being careful though I always so mindful when I use my Chanel pieces. In fact, I only wear my Chanel on Friday when my son is not with me
> As for the jacket I literally just used it 4x since I bought it last year and like you, it broke my heart and made me so sad and depressed every time I see it.
> So I just keep it inside it's garment bag and kept researching how to deal with it
> This was my only RTW purchase and it really puts me off as I was expecting the quality of it to be superior considering the price it commanded
> When I came across your post it gave me hope that perhaps it is not me but just a bad batch.
> I contacted my SA and she said to bring it back to the boutique which I'll do.
> Have you received yours back? Did they tell you what to do to minimise the piling?



Hello, I did bring mine in. They shaved it and steamed it. It looks much better now, but they told me that it will happen again. They will keep doing this but I'm afraid that eventually the fabric will become weak. I am very disappointed. None of my other ready to wear does this. My store manager is investigating further. I will let you know if she has a better solution.


----------



## aki_sato

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello, I did bring mine in. They shaved it and steamed it. It looks much better now, but they told me that it will happen again. They will keep doing this but I'm afraid that eventually the fabric will become weak. I am very disappointed. None of my other ready to wear does this. My store manager is investigating further. I will let you know if she has a better solution.


Thank you! I shall share what my boutique says too when I take it in. 
Yes I think so - seems at the end, the act of trimming might leave the fabric so thin!
Very disappointing and the fact that it's a seasonal piece and they can't even replace it made it worse.
I'm sorry our jackets seems to be a bad batch! I'm interested to hear from others who also has this jacket if it also happens to them.


----------



## ailoveresale

aki_sato said:


> Thank you! I shall share what my boutique says too when I take it in.
> Yes I think so - seems at the end, the act of trimming might leave the fabric so thin!
> Very disappointing and the fact that it's a seasonal piece and they can't even replace it made it worse.
> I'm sorry our jackets seems to be a bad batch! I'm interested to hear from others who also has this jacket if it also happens to them.



When my SA saw me wearing the jacket, he immediately told me "you can bring this in to get it taken care of" which makes me think this is a common issue. The pilling on mine is pretty bad on the underarms and anywhere that comes in contact with something and rubs. I've tried to take pictures but it doesn't come across as bad as it is in person. Planning on bringing it in to the boutique this week as the weather is too warm to wear it anyway. Such a shame that this is your only RTW piece and to have this experience! [emoji853]


----------



## aki_sato

ailoveresale said:


> When my SA saw me wearing the jacket, he immediately told me "you can bring this in to get it taken care of" which makes me think this is a common issue. The pilling on mine is pretty bad on the underarms and anywhere that comes in contact with something and rubs. I've tried to take pictures but it doesn't come across as bad as it is in person. Planning on bringing it in to the boutique this week as the weather is too warm to wear it anyway. Such a shame that this is your only RTW piece and to have this experience! [emoji853]


Thank you for sharing and your empathy @ailoveresale
I always peer so closely on IG photos everytime I see the jacket to see if it piles like mine!
My other bad experience is that one of the buttons on the front fell off the 2nd time I wore it!
I was so shocked but thankful that I realised it!
It's very disappointing but to me this is still my favourite purchase *silly!
I hope yours will come out as good as new again after the visit to the boutique


----------



## marielyse

aki_sato said:


> Dear @Pocketbook Pup thank you for posting and sharing this. My PIR jacket seems to have similar issue like yours. Not knowing better I thought it is my bad not being careful though I always so mindful when I use my Chanel pieces. In fact, I only wear my Chanel on Friday when my son is not with me
> As for the jacket I literally just used it 4x since I bought it last year and like you, it broke my heart and made me so sad and depressed every time I see it.
> So I just keep it inside it's garment bag and kept researching how to deal with it
> This was my only RTW purchase and it really puts me off as I was expecting the quality of it to be superior considering the price it commanded
> When I came across your post it gave me hope that perhaps it is not me but just a bad batch.
> I contacted my SA and she said to bring it back to the boutique which I'll do.
> Have you received yours back? Did they tell you what to do to minimise the piling?



My jacket has the same extreme pilling problem. I just dropped it off at the boutique and they offered me a full refund but I declined. I am waiting to hear what other options they have for a resolution. Will update with another post as soon as I find out.


----------



## aki_sato

marielyse said:


> My jacket has the same extreme pilling problem. I just dropped it off at the boutique and they offered me a full refund but I declined. I am waiting to hear what other options they have for a resolution. Will update with another post as soon as I find out.


I am sorry to hear @marielyse 
It seems that few of us have the same problems! Might be with the wool materials...

Right?
I was thinking the same! Even if they offer a refund, I don't know what I'll do as I just adore this piece!

Pls share once you hear back!


----------



## luckylove

marielyse said:


> My jacket has the same extreme pilling problem. I just dropped it off at the boutique and they offered me a full refund but I declined. I am waiting to hear what other options they have for a resolution. Will update with another post as soon as I find out.



i am sorry to hear you are having the piling problem as well. It seems to be so many of us are experiencing this issue.  It is an otherwise stunning piece... Many SA's and SM's are aware of the issue... I didn't realize some were offering refunds now at this point. Thank you for sharing info with us. I don't know if I would be able to part with my jacket either, despite the pilling... I wish there were some solution to fix the piling or replace for the same style jacket (slightly different fabric) that won't pill.


----------



## kpai

aki_sato said:


> Dear @Pocketbook Pup thank you for posting and sharing this. My PIR jacket seems to have similar issue like yours. Not knowing better I thought it is my bad not being careful though I always so mindful when I use my Chanel pieces. In fact, I only wear my Chanel on Friday when my son is not with me
> As for the jacket I literally just used it 4x since I bought it last year and like you, it broke my heart and made me so sad and depressed every time I see it.
> So I just keep it inside it's garment bag and kept researching how to deal with it
> This was my only RTW purchase and it really puts me off as I was expecting the quality of it to be superior considering the price it commanded
> When I came across your post it gave me hope that perhaps it is not me but just a bad batch.
> I contacted my SA and she said to bring it back to the boutique which I'll do.
> Have you received yours back? Did they tell you what to do to minimise the piling?



My jacket did that too, i brought it back to the boutique and they shave it.  It's fine now but the in store seamstress said that i have to be careful not to wear cross body or shoulder bags with the jacket, it will causes friction on the jacket.  Its really annoying, i guess i'll just need to bring it back every so often to get it fixed.


----------



## EmileH

kpai said:


> My jacket did that too, i brought it back to the boutique and they shave it.  It's fine now but the in store seamstress said that i have to be careful not to wear cross body or shoulder bags with the jacket, it will causes friction on the jacket.  Its really annoying, i guess i'll just need to bring it back every so often to get it fixed.



I don't wear crossbody or shoulder bags. It Is nothing that you did. I am hoping we have an update on this issue soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A few more of the white robot jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope y'all get resolution on those jackets. So much money to have that happen!!!

Thanks girleuro I did like that dress. 

The robot handbag is 15.5k !! Yikes. It is cute though.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ari said:


> Am I last to join the party?
> View attachment 3644556



Speechless !! So gorgeous and love the silver pumps !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

chkpfbeliever said:


> Speechless !! So gorgeous and love the silver pumps !![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you chkpfbeliever [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Yesterday, jacket from 2012 that had the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket - lots of fussing, even worse, as it has mohair. I shave them regularly and they both get like new. 


Some fabrics are really prone to this problem. Some of my Chanel knits are just really high maintenance. 
Today the weather is better so it's the turn of the Airline suit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Yesterday, jacket from 2012 that had the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket - lots of fussing, even worse, as it has mohair. I shave them regularly and they both get like new.
> View attachment 3678309
> 
> Some fabrics are really prone to this problem. Some of my Chanel knits are just really high maintenance.
> Today the weather is better so it's the turn of the Airline suit.
> View attachment 3678311



Great uses of your outfits for 'medium' weather. So inspiring.
True that mohair can fuss a lot but I have a mohair coat from Dior that has absolutely no issues. [emoji848]


----------



## ari

The Cuba jacket was still available in the boutique, I tried it again and again I didn't like it on me. It is beautiful though.


I tried another Cuba jacket, beautiful color and cut, but I wasn't sure I loved 100 percent, so I didn't buy it.


I like love the colors of this jacket, but didn't have chance to try it. And to be frank I really don't know if I need more jackets, but Chanel is always tempting.


And some fun picture of the new 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gold Gabrielle bag with the robot jacket 
The robot jackets were still available both in black and white.
The jacket that some of you tried was available too


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Yesterday, jacket from 2012 that had the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket - lots of fussing, even worse, as it has mohair. I shave them regularly and they both get like new.
> View attachment 3678309
> 
> Some fabrics are really prone to this problem. Some of my Chanel knits are just really high maintenance.
> Today the weather is better so it's the turn of the Airline suit.
> View attachment 3678311



You look lovely Ari. Both outfits are great. 

The Paris Rome jacket has no mohair in it. I was actually told by my store not to depill my jacket on my own. They were nice about taking care of it and they did a much better job than I could do at home. They have a shaver that they consider safe and then they steamed it. 

I am working with my store manager. While my jacket looks much better I was told that it will continue to happen. I am concerned that the fabric will eventually weaken from all of this shaving. I have received word from my contacts at Rue Cambon that there is a "quality issue" with the fabric on the Paris Rome jacket. I am waiting to hear more about the solution.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Great uses of your outfits for 'medium' weather. So inspiring.
> True that mohair can fuss a lot but I have a mohair coat from Dior that has absolutely no issues. [emoji848]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look lovely Ari. Both outfits are great.
> 
> The Paris Rome jacket has no mohair in it. I was actually told by my store not to depill my jacket on my own. They were nice about taking care of it and they did a much better job than I could do at home. They have a shaver that they consider safe and then they steamed it.
> 
> I am working with my store manager. While my jacket looks much better I was told that it will continue to happen. I am concerned that the fabric will eventually weaken from all of this shaving. I have received word from my contacts at Rue Cambon that there is a "quality issue" with the fabric on the Paris Rome jacket. I am waiting to hear more about the solution.



Thank you dear ladies!
Some fun pictures from Chanel dinner at Trabeca film. Festival 










I bought this cute cardigan


----------



## TankerToad

And here are some more


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> The Cuba jacket was still available in the boutique, I tried it again and again I didn't like it on me. It is beautiful though.
> View attachment 3678312
> 
> I tried another Cuba jacket, beautiful color and cut, but I wasn't sure I loved 100 percent, so I didn't buy it.
> View attachment 3678326
> 
> I like love the colors of this jacket, but didn't have chance to try it. And to be frank I really don't know if I need more jackets, but Chanel is always tempting.
> View attachment 3678327
> 
> And some fun picture of the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678328
> 
> Gold Gabrielle bag with the robot jacket
> The robot jackets were still available both in black and white.
> The jacket that some of you tried was available too
> View attachment 3678330


Ari- the Jacket you didn't try is beautiful but very heavy- the tweed is exquisite.
You look lovely as always - you are a fabulous ambassador for Chanel!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you dear ladies!
> Some fun pictures from Chanel dinner at Trabeca film. Festival
> View attachment 3678513
> 
> View attachment 3678514
> 
> View attachment 3678515
> 
> View attachment 3678516
> 
> View attachment 3678517
> 
> I bought this cute cardigan
> View attachment 3678518



I love the third look.


----------



## ari

And some from the event in Berlin


----------



## dharma

Love all the pictures Ari and TankerToad, thank you for posting!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ari- the Jacket you didn't try is beautiful but very heavy- the tweed is exquisite.
> You look lovely as always - you are a fabulous ambassador for Chanel!



Thank you TankerToad, this time I bought some clothes that are not appreciated by DH - like wide pants [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pictures are great to see TT and ari.   Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> The Cuba jacket was still available in the boutique, I tried it again and again I didn't like it on me. It is beautiful though.
> View attachment 3678312
> 
> I tried another Cuba jacket, beautiful color and cut, but I wasn't sure I loved 100 percent, so I didn't buy it.
> View attachment 3678326
> 
> I like love the colors of this jacket, but didn't have chance to try it. And to be frank I really don't know if I need more jackets, but Chanel is always tempting.
> View attachment 3678327
> 
> And some fun picture of the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678328
> 
> Gold Gabrielle bag with the robot jacket
> The robot jackets were still available both in black and white.
> The jacket that some of you tried was available too
> View attachment 3678330



All so beautiful!


----------



## ari

Here are some things I tried but didn't buy







I bought these pants and top


And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
I also bought this cute bag for vacations 


Here is another version 


I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702



Fun purchases 
Love the little bag!
I bought the Gabrielle hobo in gold and silver - at first I didn't like then it grew on me- tell me how you like the little one- may make a good evening bag for me-
You look lovely 
I tried the off the shoulder version lace dress similar to your second photo but did not buy-
I'm going to a preview of pre fall soon-
Anything you have your eye on for fall?
As usual you look lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702


The jeans are actually very nice.  My SA said they were working on upping their denimgame, and it looks like it worked.  Not sure they're worth the price though.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702



Lovely looks ari love the last dress the most [emoji4]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702


They all look great on you and I can see how you how to edit down.  Your short sweater with the pant is such a great look for your long legs.  Just to show you how everything comes back, I just sold a Chanel drawstring bag from the 90's that is so similar to the new one.  It is a cute style and good for vacations.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Fun purchases
> Love the little bag!
> I bought the Gabrielle hobo in gold and silver - at first I didn't like then it grew on me- tell me how you like the little one- may make a good evening bag for me-
> You look lovely
> I tried the off the shoulder version lace dress similar to your second photo but did not buy-
> I'm going to a preview of pre fall soon-
> Anything you have your eye on for fall?
> As usual you look lovely [emoji4]



Thank you TankerToad, I also had doubts about the Gabrielle hobo and surprisingly I loved the best the gold and the silver in the small sizes. 
I like the little bag, but mostly has to be worn cross body, but so far I wore it only once. It was uncomfortable putting over the chair. 
The lace short dress is not right for my body[emoji21] 
I love this looks from Cosmopolite collection
This suit, but it has the fussing problem




I might try something different like this


Love this dress 


With this cardigan?


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> The jeans are actually very nice.  My SA said they were working on upping their denimgame, and it looks like it worked.  Not sure they're worth the price though.


Thank you Karenaellen! They are awfully expensive more than 2500 euro! 



girleuro said:


> Lovely looks ari love the last dress the most [emoji4]


girleuro, thank you [emoji4] 


gracekelly said:


> They all look great on you and I can see how you how to edit down.  Your short sweater with the pant is such a great look for your long legs.  Just to show you how everything comes back, I just sold a Chanel drawstring bag from the 90's that is so similar to the new one.  It is a cute style and good for vacations.



gracekelly, thank you I'm happy that you liked the pants and the top!


----------



## TankerToad

Ari this picture is for you


----------



## Freckles1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the "pink" jacket and the matching dress. I tried them a long time ago. I didn't really think of the jacket as pink. It's more cranberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676681



I love this dress! Saw  it in San Francisco


----------



## TankerToad

And another which looks beautiful with this suit - a metallic but with purple


----------



## TankerToad

A few more Velcro pictures from IG


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> And another which looks beautiful with this suit - a metallic but with purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678807
> View attachment 3678808



Which jacket is this, TT?


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> A few more Velcro pictures from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678809
> View attachment 3678810



The blue one is the one I originally wanted but just couldn't think if I'd still like it with the Velcro.


----------



## MSO13

I looked at several more Velcro pieces this past weekend and I have to say, I love them. I love the colors of the velcro they chose with the different tweeds, the cuts are super flattering and the tweeds interesting. I'm not shopping at the moment but I will be asking my SA about sale when the time comes. 

I wore my ecru tweed from Paris/Rome today with my Olive Barenia B, it's perfect for multiple layers on a rainy day. I have a tee and a JCrew Tippi sweater under there!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Ari this picture is for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678805


They look like Christmas tree ornaments.  The shape and style are growing on me, but I will exert self control and just look


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> A few more Velcro pictures from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678809
> View attachment 3678810


Of all all the velcro pieces, I seem to mind the black velcro the least.


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the 2way on you with the black lace. Perfect choice!


PQP ... Thanks for the sweet words.



luckylove said:


> These pieces are beautiful on you, baghag! I love the edginess of the jacket combined with the femininity of the black lace slip dress. The study in contrasts is lovely!


luckylove ... Thanks for your succinct and apt description, which I will be using from now on.  Haha.



xiaoxiao said:


> So well said. Me too. I love the lace with boots look! Totally my cup of tea.[/QUOTEdly]
> I love the edginess of ankle boots contrasted with the softness of summer clothes.  I am inspired to hunt for another pair of summer-friendly ankle boots now.


----------



## baghag21

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3676547
> ​


Saw this in my local store.  Simple lightweight jacket, which would be easy to throw on as a casual piece to add some elegance to any outfit.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702


ari ... Thanks for posting all the lovely photos of your in-store trip and of the Berlin event.

You look amazing, as usual.  I love the white lace dress on you.  White is not my colour and I admire and appreciate white looking beautiful on you.  The jeans are a very good fit on you.  The black knit dress is a good piece to have for a casual, resort-holiday look.  It was a good fit and almost a maxi dress on me.


----------



## baghag21

TankerToad said:


> A few more Velcro pictures from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678809
> View attachment 3678810


TT...thanks for all the IG pics.  I tried on the burgundy trimmed pale green Velcro jacket.  It was beautiful with a nipped in waist, which was rare in the Data Centre Collection as most jackets were loose fitting, including the Robot jacket.  There was wool in its fabric composition, which added a slight fuzziness to the jacket.  I like the 2nd jacket with the navy velcro but did not get to try it on.b  Btw I adore and appreciate the Velcro pieces, including the Velcro.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702





ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702



Ari, I've tried to find the cream sweater that you purchased but can't seem to find another photo of it.  Did you find it in a Chanel boutique or another store?  Thanks.


----------



## TankerToad

This is the other white lace dress from summer (with a pre fall Ritz bag[emoji7])


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> TT...thanks for all the IG pics.  I tried on the burgundy trimmed pale green Velcro jacket.  It was beautiful with a nipped in waist, which was rare in the Data Centre Collection as most jackets were loose fitting, including the Robot jacket.  There was wool in its fabric composition, which added a slight fuzziness to the jacket.  I like the 2nd jacket with the navy velcro but did not get to try it on.b  Btw I adore and appreciate the Velcro pieces, including the Velcro.



I love the Velcro detail too !!


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> The blue one is the one I originally wanted but just couldn't think if I'd still like it with the Velcro.



That jacket is beautiful - you should try it if you can ...


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Which jacket is this, TT?



I believe it is winter 2017


----------



## TankerToad

Prefall top/sweater/jacket 
It's starting to show up here and there


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> And another which looks beautiful with this suit - a metallic but with purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678807
> View attachment 3678808


Oh, TankerToad, Thank you for posting these lovely pictures! Love that coat, but it might be really expensive. this is look 51 from Fall - Winter. gorgeous!
http://www.chanel.com/en_WW/fashion...k-51-fall-winter-2017-18.17K.17K51.c.17K.html


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3671343
> 
> Got to try more stuff. I'm a glutton haha!
> 
> The jacket is cute and I loved the skirt. It has zippers in front and back. And lace culottes inside ! But boy was it pricey. 4400.
> 
> View attachment 3671345
> 
> I ended up getting the sleeveless blouse. So cute and classic. Apparently it's a few years old ! Never went on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3671346
> 
> 
> This was an act 1 dress. Comes w a slip. It's more flattering in person lol. Very cute.
> 
> View attachment 3671347
> 
> 
> This is a runway spring print dress. Loved the pleats ! Has a gold zipper all down the front. Silk. I think if I had more of a chest it would be cute. It was quite up there ... 5900.


pigleto, love the act 1 dress on you! I like that shirt, unfortunately I couldn't find it here.



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3671672
> View attachment 3671673
> 
> This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style
> Pictures courtesy of my SA


I don't like the strong shoulders and the lenght, but the combo with the shirt is just fantastic, and I don't like navy and black, but here the it looks just so elegant.


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> My black jacket needed minor alteration. Popped into the store and while I was there, I tried on the runway lace dresses, which were used under jackets and skirts and the black green trim summer coat.  Love the lace dresses, which were in pink, black and navy.  They are the feminine complements to the masculine jackets.  So quintessentially Chanel. The black/green jacket is very light and comfortable.  Love the pop of colour.  I tried on one size up, as it was the smallest available, and it would require alterations.  Hopefully it would still be available during the sales. [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3672090
> View attachment 3672092
> View attachment 3672093
> View attachment 3672093


baghag, love the 2 way jacket on you!!!


911snowball said:


> View attachment 3676547
> ​





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3676612
> View attachment 3676614
> 
> Close up of the black and white jacket


the white jacket looks gorgeous! PP how do you find the fit of the shoulders? In your pictures the jacket looks fitted, but not on the hanger.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Ari, I've tried to find the cream sweater that you purchased but can't seem to find another photo of it.  Did you find it in a Chanel boutique or another store?  Thanks.


I did buy it from a Chanel boutique last week, but I think it might be from last seasons, im not sure which one.
would you like me to give you the number?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> baghag, love the 2 way jacket on you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> the white jacket looks gorgeous! PP how do you find the fit of the shoulders? In your pictures the jacket looks fitted, but not on the hanger.



Hi Ari, the body of the jacket is nicely fitted. The shoulders are rounded. It's similar to my pearl trimmed jacket except the shoulders are not as exaggerated as on the pearl jacket. I would say that the fit is also very similar to the Salzburg jacket.


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702



Ari, everything looks spectacular on you! I tried the the Cuba crochet dress and it was a total disaster on, but it really looks amazing on you, perfect for vacations,  
Great choices you made with the trousers and dress, 
I'm liking the Gabrielle bag with each passing day, specially how it's styled casually with formal suits and jackets, makes it look very modern


----------



## Baglover121

I had a through look at the runway pieces and although the colours, tweeds and general styling is so good, the velcro just ruins it completely, I wanted to get an easy piece to wear and while I was leaning towards the pink cardigan the colour just didn't suit me, I got the blue one, which is so interesting with the blue "wires " trim


----------



## Pourquoipas

Baglover121 said:


> I had a through look at the runway pieces and although the colours, tweeds and general styling is so good, the velcro just ruins it completely, I wanted to get an easy piece to wear and while I was leaning towards the pink cardigan the colour just didn't suit me, I got the blue one, which is so interesting with the blue "wires " trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679772



Love the cardigan you found !


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3679402
> 
> This is the other white lace dress from summer (with a pre fall Ritz bag[emoji7])


I love this!  What a fun length too.  A princess dress with a gym clothing knit stripe!  Very humerous!

I am currently on a lace kick and have been pairing my lace track pants with the jackets.  I have a pair of straight leg lace pants arriving today and I hope they work too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Here are some things I tried but didn't buy
> View attachment 3678693
> 
> View attachment 3678694
> 
> View attachment 3678695
> 
> 
> I bought these pants and top
> View attachment 3678697
> 
> And another wide leg pants with a short cardigan, I'll post pictures when I wear them.
> I also bought this cute bag for vacations
> View attachment 3678699
> 
> Here is another version
> View attachment 3678700
> 
> I also got this knitted dress, backless with a short poncho that looks like sleeves in front.
> View attachment 3678702



All major pieces. But of course you will be able to wear those pants, sweater and flats way more than the lace suit. The black cape- bare back dress is casual elegance, that feels like the best way to dress at any time. Hope to see more pics on how you wear this soon...love to see the choices you make because they're always so we'll reflected. I find it ever so difficult to say no to another fabulous jacket or dress once I tried it on[emoji26]


----------



## Pourquoipas

MrsOwen3 said:


> I looked at several more Velcro pieces this past weekend and I have to say, I love them. I love the colors of the velcro they chose with the different tweeds, the cuts are super flattering and the tweeds interesting. I'm not shopping at the moment but I will be asking my SA about sale when the time comes.
> 
> I wore my ecru tweed from Paris/Rome today with my Olive Barenia B, it's perfect for multiple layers on a rainy day. I have a tee and a JCrew Tippi sweater under there!
> View attachment 3679014



Love this neutrals combo[emoji76]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> And another which looks beautiful with this suit - a metallic but with purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678807
> View attachment 3678808



Thank you for posting all these brilliant pieces!


----------



## girleuro

Baglover121 said:


> I had a through look at the runway pieces and although the colours, tweeds and general styling is so good, the velcro just ruins it completely, I wanted to get an easy piece to wear and while I was leaning towards the pink cardigan the colour just didn't suit me, I got the blue one, which is so interesting with the blue "wires " trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679772



This is a beautiful cardigan[emoji7] baglover [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> I did buy it from a Chanel boutique last week, but I think it might be from last seasons, im not sure which one.
> would you like me to give you the number?


Yes, I'd appreciate that.    Thanks.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?


I like this length on you. Very nice!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?


it looks great on you!  I would tweak the shoulders a little.


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?



Very nice look on you[emoji4]


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?





gracekelly said:


> it looks great on you!  I would tweak the shoulders a little.



Karenaellen, I love it on you, but I agree with Gracekelly it needs to be taken in the shoulders, or it might be a bit big on you. Have you tried a smaller size? Or maybe you are after an oversized look? The length of the skirt is great!


----------



## ari

Today something old and something new - I'm wearing my act 1 2016 cardigan with Cuba pants and belt and my new sling backs. 
My store had the sling backs in beige/pink and white/pink, which I regret not buying. I also bought the black/silver one. They are very comfortable for me, although I like to wear them only with pants. I wonder how many is too many sling backs?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> All major pieces. But of course you will be able to wear those pants, sweater and flats way more than the lace suit. The black cape- bare back dress is casual elegance, that feels like the best way to dress at any time. Hope to see more pics on how you wear this soon...love to see the choices you make because they're always so we'll reflected. I find it ever so difficult to say no to another fabulous jacket or dress once I tried it on[emoji26]



I know - I just wanted to buy everything. Sometimes I get tired from wearing same style over and over and I'd like to experiment with new looks /most of the time old looks from another decade[emoji23]/ the clothes I bought are mostly for weekends and vacations, hopefully I'll wear them a lot. 2 friends of mine have different approach- buy 3- 4 trendy outfits for a season wear them to death and toss them, next season buy something new. How do you feel about this? More reasonable?


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> ari ... Thanks for posting all the lovely photos of your in-store trip and of the Berlin event.
> 
> You look amazing, as usual.  I love the white lace dress on you.  White is not my colour and I admire and appreciate white looking beautiful on you.  The jeans are a very good fit on you.  The black knit dress is a good piece to have for a casual, resort-holiday look.  It was a good fit and almost a maxi dress on me.


Thank you baghag! I kind of feel that the white lace dress is not for my boyish type body - it makes my shoulder wider and my hips smaller. But is is a pretty dress. Yes. love the jeans, but to expensive, maybe during the sale? Black dress - I refused to try it several times, but at the moment I put it on - it was great!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3679402
> 
> This is the other white lace dress from summer (with a pre fall Ritz bag[emoji7])


this is beautiful, but too romanitic?


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Ari, the body of the jacket is nicely fitted. The shoulders are rounded. It's similar to my pearl trimmed jacket except the shoulders are not as exaggerated as on the pearl jacket. I would say that the fit is also very similar to the Salzburg jacket.


Thank you PP! I love it in white for me! I'll try to locate it.


Baglover121 said:


> Ari, everything looks spectacular on you! I tried the the Cuba crochet dress and it was a total disaster on, but it really looks amazing on you, perfect for vacations,
> Great choices you made with the trousers and dress,
> I'm liking the Gabrielle bag with each passing day, specially how it's styled casually with formal suits and jackets, makes it look very modern



Baglover, this Cuba crochet dress is a bit too much with the wide sleeves. Also it was a bit big on me. I think the sleeveless would look much better;



Baglover121 said:


> I had a through look at the runway pieces and although the colours, tweeds and general styling is so good, the velcro just ruins it completely, I wanted to get an easy piece to wear and while I was leaning towards the pink cardigan the colour just didn't suit me, I got the blue one, which is so interesting with the blue "wires " trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679772


Love this cardigan! why didn't you like the pink one? I haven't seen it in person, but had this crazy idea that it will look great with the pink lace long dress.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I love this!  What a fun length too.  A princess dress with a gym clothing knit stripe!  Very humerous!
> 
> I am currently on a lace kick and have been pairing my lace track pants with the jackets.  I have a pair of straight leg lace pants arriving today and I hope they work too.


you got me interested in this lace track pants - can you post a picture?


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?



It looks great on you with the shorter skirt length. 



ari said:


> Today something old and something new - I'm wearing my act 1 2016 cardigan with Cuba pants and belt and my new sling backs.
> My store had the sling backs in beige/pink and white/pink, which I regret not buying. I also bought the black/silver one. They are very comfortable for me, although I like to wear them only with pants. I wonder how many is too many sling backs?
> View attachment 3680595



Very nice outfit Ari. Your friends' approach is interesting. Do they buy Chanel and throw it away at the end of the season? That could get very expensive. I prefer to buy things that I think I'll enjoy for a long time rather than disposable items.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you with the shorter skirt length.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice outfit Ari. Your friends' approach is interesting. Do they buy Chanel and throw it away at the end of the season? That could get very expensive. I prefer to buy things that I think I'll enjoy for a long time rather than disposable items.



Thank you PP, yes they do buy Chanel or Valentino or LV, but for the whole season I see them wearing repeatedly same outfits over and over again. Unlike us they don't buy very classic pieces, but the trendy ones. Actually I'm not sure that this way is more expensive. In terms cost per wear.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?



Very honored to be your twin![emoji76]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3676612
> View attachment 3676614
> 
> Close up of the black and white jacket



TankerToad, do you know what is the fabric of this jacket? Cotton? I understand it's not very expensive ?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> TankerToad, do you know what is the fabric of this jacket? Cotton? I understand it's not very expensive ?



It is cotton Ari. The price is comparable to the one I bought which was 3600 euros. They have the white version at my local store.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I know - I just wanted to buy everything. Sometimes I get tired from wearing same style over and over and I'd like to experiment with new looks /most of the time old looks from another decade[emoji23]/ the clothes I bought are mostly for weekends and vacations, hopefully I'll wear them a lot. 2 friends of mine have different approach- buy 3- 4 trendy outfits for a season wear them to death and toss them, next season buy something new. How do you feel about this? More reasonable?



I don't like the idea to discard outfits after a season. It's the Zara way. I did that with cheaper items. It gives me a better feeling to own good basics to restyle and fall back on to a season later. I don't need the latest style. But I also tend to have preferred outfits and bags I tend to wear much more than others so they might fall apart to early. Same goes for shoes. 
I bought the beige slings twice for that reason [emoji13]. So there is no such thing as to many sling backs as far as I'm concerned. Missed out the pink white ones as well[emoji25]


----------



## chaneljewel

Ari, can you post the tag of that sweater when you get time?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.  Thanks!

Love your latest outfit.  I'm also 'hooked' on the slingbacks. I have heels and flats.  They're very comfortable and just love the look of them.  I'm wondering how many is toooooooo many also...lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> A la Pouquoi pas. .perche no?



Looks great!  Such a pretty suit!


----------



## EmileH

I admire the quality of the Chanel pieces as well as their timeless style. It almost seems disrespectful to buy them as throw away clothes. I feel the same way about buying an Hermes bag just to have the latest color and then selling it to have something new. It misses the point of the exquisite craftsmanship and reduces them to a status symbol. It's just not my style or taste to do things like that, but to each his own.

It would also be a lot more expensive for me. I'm only buying 1-2 outfits per season at most. I was inspired by a paragraph in Nina Garcia's book where she describes a friend who bought only 1-2 items per season, all Chanel, and at the end of ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Ari, everything looks spectacular on you! I tried the the Cuba crochet dress and it was a total disaster on, but it really looks amazing on you, perfect for vacations,
> Great choices you made with the trousers and dress,
> I'm liking the Gabrielle bag with each passing day, specially how it's styled casually with formal suits and jackets, makes it look very modern



This crochet dress is much better 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Although the short lining is bothering me.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire the quality of the Chanel pieces as well as their timeless style. It almost seems disrespectful to buy them as throw away clothes. I feel the same way about buying an Hermes bag just to have the latest color and then selling it to have something new. It misses the point of the exquisite craftsmanship and reduces them to a status symbol. It's just not my style or taste to do things like that, but to each his own.
> 
> It would also be a lot more expensive for me. I'm only buying 1-2 outfits per season at most. I was inspired by a paragraph in Nina Garcia's book where she describes a friend who bought only 1-2 items per season, all Chanel, and at the end of ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.



Agree PP about only buying a few key pieces. I try not to purchase too many trendy items as those are the ones I don't wear later.  This took me time to learn though.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> This crochet dress is much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680706
> 
> Although the short lining is bothering me.



What a fun vacation dress!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It is cotton Ari. The price is comparable to the one I bought which was 3600 euros. They have the white version at my local store.


Thank you PP, all ask my SM, if not I'll be in Cannes (hopefully) in May, so I might find it there. Their selection is always very interesting. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I don't like the idea to discard outfits after a season. It's the Zara way. I did that with cheaper items. It gives me a better feeling to own good basics to restyle and fall back on to a season later. I don't need the latest style. But I also tend to have preferred outfits and bags I tend to wear much more than others so they might fall apart to early. Same goes for shoes.
> I bought the beige slings twice for that reason [emoji13]. So there is no such thing as to many sling backs as far as I'm concerned. Missed out the pink white ones as well[emoji25]


Beatrix has the white/pink ones! These sling backs are comfortable but also elegant and still trendy. 
I also can't even think about throwing anything Chanel or Dior. But I tend to wear the most the newest ones. 



chaneljewel said:


> Ari, can you post the tag of that sweater when you get time?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.  Thanks!
> 
> Love your latest outfit.  I'm also 'hooked' on the slingbacks. I have heels and flats.  They're very comfortable and just love the look of them.  I'm wondering how many is toooooooo many also...lol.


I'll post it tonight [emoji7] i haven't tried the flats, my boutique didn't order them.[emoji52]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire the quality of the Chanel pieces as well as their timeless style. It almost seems disrespectful to buy them as throw away clothes. I feel the same way about buying an Hermes bag just to have the latest color and then selling it to have something new. It misses the point of the exquisite craftsmanship and reduces them to a status symbol. It's just not my style or taste to do things like that, but to each his own.
> 
> It would also be a lot more expensive for me. I'm only buying 1-2 outfits per season at most. I was inspired by a paragraph in Nina Garcia's book where she describes a friend who bought only 1-2 items per season, all Chanel, and at the end of ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.



I totally agree with the idea of building slowly your Chanel wardrobe. Now that I have many pieces is easier to combine them with the new ones.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP, all ask my SM, if not I'll be in Cannes (hopefully) in May, so I might find it there. Their selection is always very interesting.
> 
> 
> Beatrix has the white/pink ones! These sling backs are comfortable but also elegant and still trendy.
> I also can't even think about throwing anything Chanel or Dior. But I tend to wear the most the newest ones.
> 
> 
> I'll post it tonight [emoji7] i haven't tried the flats, my boutique didn't order them.[emoji52]
> 
> 
> I totally agree with the idea of building slowly your Chanel wardrobe. Now that I have many pieces is easier to combine them with the new ones.



That's exactly what I love about your wardrobe Ari. It's just fabulous.

I suppose the learning point in your friends' approach is to only buy what we will truthfully wear and not to just buy because a piece is beautiful or will look good in our collections. Their approach probably makes selecting well critically important.


----------



## Love Of My Life

chaneljewel said:


> Agree PP about only buying a few key pieces. I try not to purchase too many trendy items as those are the ones I don't wear later.  This took me time to learn though.



Agree with this as well. What I have also learned over the years is that if you see a piece & perhaps more than you want to
spend & it would be a pivotal piece in your wardrobe, consider it an as investment & just put blinders on to other items for that
season.
One thing I love about Chanel is that it transitions very well from day to evening with just the additional of jewels


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Agree with this as well. What I have also learned over the years is that if you see a piece & perhaps more than you want to
> spend & it would be a pivotal piece in your wardrobe, consider it an as investment & just put blinders on to other items for that
> season.
> One thing I love about Chanel is that it transitions very well from day to evening with just the additional of jewels



Agree with all of this. I sort of did that this season. I decided on my jacket and dress set and didn't look too hard at the rest of the pieces. The navy jacket was a welcome unexpected vacation find. I was actually looking around at other brands for just something like this a was very surprised to find exactly what I wanted at Chanel and at such a good price point. 

This is also why I don't go crazy at sale time. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price it's generally not a good addition to my wardrobe. Unless it's a nice basic that I can scoop up at a good price, but I do that in moderation.

I would be very interested in examples of pieces that people bought that they turned out to not use a lot. It would be a good learning experience for us. So far I wear all of my pieces on a regular basis with perhaps the exception of the one cardigan that I bought. So much of my time is spent working that I don't use casual pieces as much as I would like. I also had to force myself to wear my nice silk blouses. I found myself saving them for a special occasion. They are in rotation now.


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> you got me interested in this lace track pants - can you post a picture?


ari ... I was about to post the same question. Haha
gracekelly ... We would love to see pics of your lace track pants. *Eagerly waiting...*


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire the quality of the Chanel pieces as well as their timeless style. It almost seems disrespectful to buy them as throw away clothes. I feel the same way about buying an Hermes bag just to have the latest color and then selling it to have something new. It misses the point of the exquisite craftsmanship and reduces them to a status symbol. It's just not my style or taste to do things like that, but to each his own.
> 
> It would also be a lot more expensive for me. I'm only buying 1-2 outfits per season at most. I was inspired by a paragraph in Nina Garcia's book where she describes a friend who bought only 1-2 items per season, all Chanel, and at the end of ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.


Pbp ... Very well said.  I feel the same.  I love and appreciate how much you and the ladies in this forum are so eloquent in expressing your views which echo mine, but I may not be able to express them quite so well.  Thank you


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Karenaellen, I love it on you, but I agree with Gracekelly it needs to be taken in the shoulders, or it might be a bit big on you. Have you tried a smaller size? Or maybe you are after an oversized look? The length of the skirt is great!



Thanks so much to you and GK for the fit feedback.  The 36 felt a bit tight.  I'll  look into getting the 38 altered for a better fit.


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks so much to you and GK for the fit feedback.  The 36 felt a bit tight.  I'll  look into getting the 38 altered for a better fit.


Karenallen ... The white Robot suit looks great on you.  Love the shorter length of the skirt with the black opaque tights.  Enjoy your suit!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree with all of this. I sort of did that this season. I decided on my jacket and dress set and didn't look too hard at the rest of the pieces. The navy jacket was a welcome unexpected vacation find. I was actually looking around at other brands for just something like this a was very surprised to find exactly what I wanted at Chanel and at such a good price point.
> 
> This is also why I don't go crazy at sale time. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price it's generally not a good addition to my wardrobe. Unless it's a nice basic that I can scoop up at a good price, but I do that in moderation.
> 
> I would be very interested in examples of pieces that people bought that they turned out to not use a lot. It would be a good learning experience for us. So far I wear all of my pieces on a regular basis with perhaps the exception of the one cardigan that I bought. So much of my time is spent working that I don't use casual pieces as much as I would like. I also had to force myself to wear my nice silk blouses. I found myself saving them for a special occasion. They are in rotation now.



What I have found for me to be one of the best Chanel investments made were leather jackets & leather coats. They look great with a
black dress underneath (any designer dress for that matter) & work with trousers as well.
What didn't always work were the "fantasy/novelty tweeds" because they caught easily & pilled. The maintenance was always
challenging to keep those jackets looking pristine but nonetheless I do have several & still wear them
What I also miss from Chanel were sleeveless charmeuse bi-color tops that were coordinated to go with many jackets.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

baghag21 said:


> Pbp ... Very well said.  I feel the same.  I love and appreciate how much you and the ladies in this forum are so eloquent in expressing your views which echo mine, but I may not be able to express them quite so well.  Thank you



I'm still learning what pieces work best for me and have staying power, but so far I am reaching for my Chanel pieces again and again.  It's fun to find new ways to style the jackets and skirts.  I'm not a fast fashion type either.  It's rewarding to find a beautifully made item and wear it so often the price per wear is worth it.  It eventually becomes part of you.  I live in a place where nobody even recognizes designer pieces, so they present simply as nice clothes, with no connotations.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks so much to you and GK for the fit feedback.  The 36 felt a bit tight.  I'll  look into getting the 38 altered for a better fit.



You look fab!  The jacket was not for me but when I tried it my SA pulled in the back to make it more fitted and it totally changed the look, I'm amazed what minor tweaking to achieve a perfect fit can do !!


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> What I have found for me to be one of the best Chanel investments made were leather jackets & leather coats. They look great with a
> black dress underneath (any designer dress for that matter) & work with trousers as well.
> What didn't always work were the "fantasy/novelty tweeds" because they caught easily & pilled. The maintenance was always
> challenging to keep those jackets looking pristine but nonetheless I do have several & still wear them
> What I also miss from Chanel were sleeveless charmeuse bi-color tops that were coordinated to go with many jackets.



That's very interesting. I'll have to pay more attention to the leather pieces. I am most drawn to the fantasy tweeds.  They seem so chanel to me, I wear them to death and with the exception of the black Paris Rome jacket I haven't had issues with maintenance. 



Karenaellen said:


> I'm still learning what pieces work best for me and have staying power, but so far I am reaching for my Chanel pieces again and again.  It's fun to find new ways to style the jackets and skirts.  I'm not a fast fashion type either.  It's rewarding to find a beautifully made item and wear it so often the price per wear is worth it.  It eventually becomes part of you.  I live in a place where nobody even recognizes designer pieces, so they present simply as nice clothes, with no connotations.



This is truly my ideal as well. 

While the overall story is a downer I think the way Cate Blanchett wears her chanel jacket in blue jasmine is the ideal: it's a part of her. She wears it with everything and it just looks like a beautiful item of clothing.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Today something old and something new - I'm wearing my act 1 2016 cardigan with Cuba pants and belt and my new sling backs.
> My store had the sling backs in beige/pink and white/pink, which I regret not buying. I also bought the black/silver one. They are very comfortable for me, although I like to wear them only with pants. I wonder how many is too many sling backs?
> View attachment 3680595



Beautiful look on you,Ari[emoji4] 
And no it's never too much shoes that are comfortable and wearable and gorgeous at the same time [emoji12] Lucky you and other ladies here .You don't have big feet. Unfortunately for me,the shoes it's hard dilemma. I can't enjoy so many,specially Chanel it's hard to find that fit true US 12 [emoji30] In near future,I will be looking how to get custom made ,I guess [emoji848] I so admire Chanel shoes,they all look like piece of art,like accessories [emoji7] it's just gorgeous and a few I owe ,they are unbelievably comfortable 
So enjoy your slingbacks ,they are all adorable [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I know - I just wanted to buy everything. Sometimes I get tired from wearing same style over and over and I'd like to experiment with new looks /most of the time old looks, from another decade[emoji23]/ the clothes I bought are mostly for weekends and vacations, hopefully I'll wear them a lot. 2 friends of mine have different approach- buy 3- 4 trendy outfits for a season wear them to death and toss them, next season buy something new. How do you feel about this? More reasonable?



Oh no Ari, I agree with other ladies here
Chanel is not just clothes,it's an art and statement of elegance or extravaganza and to me . I like when every woman style it and make it your own.I love new pieces ,but to me Chanel is timeless,so finding older years and mixing different years and seasons it's so much fun and style. Personally,I don't like to wear the same clothes over and over.Even I wear the same outfit,I always try to make it something different about it,to make it like new and style it ,that everyone will see an elegant woman wearing exquisite clothes,and not the clothes wearing a woman. [emoji6][emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's very interesting. I'll have to pay more attention to the leather pieces. I am most drawn to the fantasy tweeds.  They seem so chanel to me, I wear them to death and with the exception of the black Paris Rome jacket I haven't had issues with maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly my ideal as well.
> 
> While the overall story is a downer I think the way Cate Blanchett wears her chanel jacket in blue jasmine is the ideal: it's a part of her. She wears it with everything and it just looks like a beautiful item of clothing.



Because Chanel leathers for the most part are so lush, I have also worn coats as dresses either belted with a classic
Chanel gold link belt or another classic leather belt.
I wore a leather coat belted the other day with a lace skirt & classic beige/'black Chanel pump.. It all worked
& I like mixing pieces in unexpected way especially with Chanel


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> Because Chanel leathers for the most part are so lush, I have also worn coats as dresses either belted with a classic
> Chanel gold link belt or another classic leather belt.
> I wore a leather coat belted the other day with a lace skirt & classic beige/'black Chanel pump.. It all worked
> & I like mixing pieces in unexpected way especially with Chanel



Sounds very chic [emoji2]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds very chic [emoji2]




A number of years ago, Chanel made a presentation at Bergdorf Goodman about the "Little Black Jacket"
It highlighted the many steps that go into making not only Chanel jackets but Chanel clothes in general.
The concept of the gold chain was in itself fascinating.
Several of the gals that made the presentation were from France just looked spectacular & wore Chanel
in a very special & unique way. After the presentation was concluded, many of the gals intermingled with
us & shared some wonder tips..
I wish Chanel would do that presentation again.. it was so special & memorable...


----------



## EmileH

hotshot said:


> A number of years ago, Chanel made a presentation at Bergdorf Goodman about the "Little Black Jacket"
> It highlighted the many steps that go into making not only Chanel jackets but Chanel clothes in general.
> The concept of the gold chain was in itself fascinating.
> Several of the gals that made the presentation were from France just looked spectacular & wore Chanel
> in a very special & unique way. After the presentation was concluded, many of the gals intermingled with
> us & shared some wonder tips..
> I wish Chanel would do that presentation again.. it was so special & memorable...



Sounds phenomenal. Yes, the French just have a way of wearing things that is so unique and special. I love shopping there. With a good SA I learn so much and they are never pushy about imposing their ideas. They just teach you little tricks that make everything come together.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds phenomenal. Yes, the French just have a way of wearing things that is so unique and special. I love shopping there. With a good SA I learn so much and they are never pushy about imposing their ideas. They just teach you little tricks that make everything come together.



The SA's at the Chanel Boutique in Paris are pretty much on top of their fashion game..


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds phenomenal. Yes, the French just have a way of wearing things that is so unique and special. I love shopping there. With a good SA I learn so much and they are never pushy about imposing their ideas. They just teach you little tricks that make everything come together.



I'm glad that despite of all the globalization and similar big brands in every city there are still cultural differences and local fashion tendencies that inspire us and make us all different. I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris. Will it come over the pond or is it not done here?


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sounds phenomenal. Yes, the French just have a way of wearing things that is so unique and special. I love shopping there. With a good SA I learn so much and they are never pushy about imposing their ideas. They just teach you little tricks that make everything come together.



It sounds so amazing Pocketbook Pup [emoji7]Can't wait to go to Europe. And even I haven't been at home for so many years,I already told my DH that first stop France I must go to Chanel [emoji5]


----------



## TankerToad

Ritz ad campaign


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad that despite of all the globalization and similar big brands in every city there are still cultural differences and local fashion tendencies that inspire us and make us all different. I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris. Will it come over the pond or is it not done here?



It's very interesting. I saw no otk boots in Paris. None. Ankle boots are everywhere and usually in much more flattering cuts than I see in the US. Other than that I saw quite a few traditional knee high boots. Usually worn with nude hose or bare legs to show a bit of skin between the boot and the skirt. I have been wearing mine with black hose or tights. I think they look better the French way. Of course. Oh and skirt lengths were much shorter in France than here regardless of the woman's age but always worn tastefully.


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad that despite of all the globalization and similar big brands in every city there are still cultural differences and local fashion tendencies that inspire us and make us all different. I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris. Will it come over the pond or is it not done here?



I think French women have  their own unique and distinct style,which I admire so much. I think it separates them from other countries styles. So SW OTK boots maybe will not come [emoji848] They are nice,but so common,here in America. I do like them,if they styled and fit well 
[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very interesting. I saw no otk boots in Paris. None. Ankle boots are everywhere and usually in much more flattering cuts than I see in the US. Other than that I saw quite a few traditional knee high boots. Usually worn with nude hose or bare legs to show a bit of skin between the boot and the skirt. I have been wearing mine with black hose or tights. I think they look better the French way. Of course. Oh and skirt lengths were much shorter in France than here regardless of the woman's age but always worn tastefully.



French style is making look effortless a very reflected outfit. Every detail is important but we're not supposed to notice!


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's very interesting. I saw no otk boots in Paris. None. Ankle boots are everywhere and usually in much more flattering cuts than I see in the US. Other than that I saw quite a few traditional knee high boots. Usually worn with nude hose or bare legs to show a bit of skin between the boot and the skirt. I have been wearing mine with black hose or tights. I think they look better the French way. Of course. Oh and skirt lengths were much shorter in France than here regardless of the woman's age but always worn tastefully.



Now I am intrigued. I haven't got one yet. Not sure if the US 12 can fit me [emoji848]and I  don't want to argue with my DH . If I wear a skirt little bit shorter than knee length,he keeps telling me,that is too revealing and I don't dress my age. And that's not true. Yes I am over 40 although I don't look 40's anyway, but I always dress more % elegant than sexy ... But if I get those boots ,I do agree shorter skirts French way,would be intriguing [emoji12] 
I think I will get this year,since I am going to start travel,so makes sense. Because in South Florida climate not so much use. Like no winter and today it's only spring and already 90F [emoji28][emoji854] scorching heat[emoji30]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think the way Cate Blanchett wears her chanel jacket in blue jasmine is the ideal: it's a part of her. She wears it with everything and it just looks like a beautiful item of clothing.


Yes, but that light colour for everyday use.  I do like the idea in theory - next on my list is a basic C jacket in a dark (not black), practical style - your navy/black tweed fits that bill perfectly. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris.


I used both my pairs (nude and a cold purple/berry) a lot this winter and a bit of spring as it was pretty cold. I didn't see too many people wearing them - most people are in ankle to knee high boots. But they are practical and comfortable for extended walking, so I wore them as a basic dry-weather winter boot with knee length skirts, minis and shorts.


----------



## Genie27

I'm actually seeking a spring/mid-season version of those boots  - it's too cold for sandals, too warm for boots. Have not found a non-sneaker shoe that is secure at the ankle (either with a strap or caged vamp), with a block mid heel, so I can run to catch the bus. I can't do pumps or slingbacks as I always feel I'm going to fall out of them. Maybe I'm always hurrying - I don't know how you ladies do it.


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> I'm actually seeking a spring/mid-season version of those boots  - it's too cold for sandals, too warm for boots. Have not found a non-sneaker shoe that is secure at the ankle (either with a strap or caged vamp), with a block mid heel, so I can run to catch the bus. I can't do pumps or slingbacks as I always feel I'm going to fall out of them. Maybe I'm always hurrying - I don't know how you ladies do it.



I can't wear sling backs either - because I actually do fall out of them- for real-they fly right off my foot 
Like you I'm always on the go- but even if I weren't, I come right out of sling back shoes.


----------



## lisazhao

Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?


----------



## EmileH

lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236



Fabulous! Welcome. [emoji255]


----------



## Vanana

aki_sato said:


> I am sorry to hear @marielyse
> It seems that few of us have the same problems! Might be with the wool materials...
> 
> Right?
> I was thinking the same! Even if they offer a refund, I don't know what I'll do as I just adore this piece!
> 
> Pls share once you hear back!





ailoveresale said:


> When my SA saw me wearing the jacket, he immediately told me "you can bring this in to get it taken care of" which makes me think this is a common issue. The pilling on mine is pretty bad on the underarms and anywhere that comes in contact with something and rubs. I've tried to take pictures but it doesn't come across as bad as it is in person. Planning on bringing it in to the boutique this week as the weather is too warm to wear it anyway. Such a shame that this is your only RTW piece and to have this experience! [emoji853]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello, I did bring mine in. They shaved it and steamed it. It looks much better now, but they told me that it will happen again. They will keep doing this but I'm afraid that eventually the fabric will become weak. I am very disappointed. None of my other ready to wear does this. My store manager is investigating further. I will let you know if she has a better solution.



SO SORRY to see this is happening!!!
I have the same jacket and wore it only 3 time so far (1 of those times for only about short 2 hours) and so far not too much piling - yet. I am so afraid it will though after seeing all the photos and know this may likely happen after seeing your experience and photo, as it appears that it's the material that's causing the issue.

I wouldn't know what I would do either even if they offer refund! I LOVE this jacket! I just wore it yesterday (below) and silly me didn't take much extra care while wear it to be honest, but  "so far" looked the same. 

Chanel seriously should consider re-making a replacement of exactly this jacket but with different fabric and offer an exchange at a small upgrade cost (and maybe option to pay a slight "upgrade" cost? and offer that as a possible option to people who bought it).

Wore it yesterday (below) for about 5 hours. so far so good - keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> SO SORRY to see this is happening!!!
> I have the same jacket and wore it only 3 time so far (1 of those times for only about short 2 hours) and so far not too much piling - yet. I am so afraid it will though after seeing all the photos and know this may likely happen after seeing your experience and photo, as it appears that it's the material that's causing the issue.
> 
> I wouldn't know what I would do either even if they offer refund! I LOVE this jacket! I just wore it yesterday (below) and silly me didn't take much extra care while wear it to be honest, but  "so far" looked the same.
> 
> Chanel seriously should consider re-making a replacement of exactly this jacket but with different fabric and offer an exchange at a small upgrade cost (and maybe option to pay a slight "upgrade" cost? and offer that as a possible option to people who bought it).
> 
> Wore it yesterday (below) for about 5 hours. so far so good - keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 3681282



Love, love, love your outfit! I'm praying that yours doesn't pill like ours. [emoji1317]


----------



## Genie27

lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236


Welcome! I love the colour of your Kelly. I'm from Toronto



Vanana said:


> Wore it yesterday (below) for about 5 hours. so far so good - keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 3681282


That blouse is so pretty - it pulls everything together so nicely. 




TankerToad said:


> I can't wear sling backs either - because I actually do fall out of them- for real-they fly right off my foot
> Like you I'm always on the go- but even if I weren't, I come right out of sling back shoes.


Glad I'm not the only one.  The most fascinating thing I ever saw (in re walking) was at a beach resort one time - there was a young Russian woman (early 20s) and she had this slooooow swaying walk - it was quite lovely to watch, but damn, it took forever for her to walk 5 feet. It was like watching a slow-motion video - one foot down, then a few seconds later, the other foot would begin moving slowly forward... 

I tried to practice it myself, and almost fell over. I would never get anywhere or get anything done.


----------



## chaneljewel

lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236



Welcome!


----------



## chaneljewel

Vanana said:


> SO SORRY to see this is happening!!!
> I have the same jacket and wore it only 3 time so far (1 of those times for only about short 2 hours) and so far not too much piling - yet. I am so afraid it will though after seeing all the photos and know this may likely happen after seeing your experience and photo, as it appears that it's the material that's causing the issue.
> 
> I wouldn't know what I would do either even if they offer refund! I LOVE this jacket! I just wore it yesterday (below) and silly me didn't take much extra care while wear it to be honest, but  "so far" looked the same.
> 
> Chanel seriously should consider re-making a replacement of exactly this jacket but with different fabric and offer an exchange at a small upgrade cost (and maybe option to pay a slight "upgrade" cost? and offer that as a possible option to people who bought it).
> 
> Wore it yesterday (below) for about 5 hours. so far so good - keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 3681282



Wonderful outfit!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow I missed a bunch of posts! Loved the outfits Ari. The crochet dress is pretty. I couldn't pull it off. 

Always love a good pic of the robot jacket and black Paris Rome jacket 

I am intrigued by the slingbacks. Are they comfy?? I usually wear flats but the heels don't look too high. I loved the wool ones I saw in January. Didn't get to try them though. Oh. I guess there's a super flat version too.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow I missed a bunch of posts! Loved the outfits Ari. The crochet dress is pretty. I couldn't pull it off.
> 
> Always love a good pic of the robot jacket and black Paris Rome jacket
> 
> I am intrigued by the slingbacks. Are they comfy?? I usually wear flats but the heels don't look too high. I loved the wool ones I saw in January. Didn't get to try them though. Oh. I guess there's a super flat version too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681324



I have both styles of sling backs and think they're comfy.  I always think that I don't need another pair then...a new one appears


----------



## girleuro

lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236



Lovely look welcome [emoji4]


----------



## SouthTampa

Thought the group might be interested in a new book that has just been released.   The title of the book
is Beyond the Label".   Book is written  by 
Maureen Chiquet.   She is former Global CEO of Chanel.   I just ordered.   However, I heard her in an interview
and she was discussing her Chanel jackets.    She said they somewhat became her "identity".  These were not
her exact words but somewhat similar.    She is now embarking on a new path and now longer wears the jackets.   She was asked if parted with them.    Her answer was no, they are in storage!!!!   No one can part with a Chanel jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236



Welcome! Love the casual pairing with your jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I don't like the idea to discard outfits after a season. It's the Zara way. I did that with cheaper items. It gives me a better feeling to own good basics to restyle and fall back on to a season later. I don't need the latest style. But I also tend to have preferred outfits and bags I tend to wear much more than others so they might fall apart to early. Same goes for shoes.
> I bought the beige slings twice for that reason [emoji13]. So there is no such thing as to many sling backs as far as I'm concerned. Missed out the pink white ones as well[emoji25]



I used to buy a lot of "throw away" fashion and then it would just clutter my closet. I am slowly learning to find classic, well made pieces rather than just good deals that I find on sale. The fast fashion tends to fall apart rather quickly, so I save that for only trendy items now.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I admire the quality of the Chanel pieces as well as their timeless style. It almost seems disrespectful to buy them as throw away clothes. I feel the same way about buying an Hermes bag just to have the latest color and then selling it to have something new. It misses the point of the exquisite craftsmanship and reduces them to a status symbol. It's just not my style or taste to do things like that, but to each his own.
> 
> It would also be a lot more expensive for me. I'm only buying 1-2 outfits per season at most. I was inspired by a paragraph in Nina Garcia's book where she describes a friend who bought only 1-2 items per season, all Chanel, and at the end of ten years she had an incredible wardrobe.





hotshot said:


> Agree with this as well. What I have also learned over the years is that if you see a piece & perhaps more than you want to
> spend & it would be a pivotal piece in your wardrobe, consider it an as investment & just put blinders on to other items for that
> season.
> One thing I love about Chanel is that it transitions very well from day to evening with just the additional of jewels



Agreed - this is why I've only had one hermes bag for the last 10 years! I'm also hoping to slowly build my wardrobe over time...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Agree with all of this. I sort of did that this season. I decided on my jacket and dress set and didn't look too hard at the rest of the pieces. The navy jacket was a welcome unexpected vacation find. I was actually looking around at other brands for just something like this a was very surprised to find exactly what I wanted at Chanel and at such a good price point.
> 
> This is also why I don't go crazy at sale time. If I didn't love it enough to pay full price it's generally not a good addition to my wardrobe. Unless it's a nice basic that I can scoop up at a good price, but I do that in moderation.
> 
> I would be very interested in examples of pieces that people bought that they turned out to not use a lot. It would be a good learning experience for us. So far I wear all of my pieces on a regular basis with perhaps the exception of the one cardigan that I bought. So much of my time is spent working that I don't use casual pieces as much as I would like. I also had to force myself to wear my nice silk blouses. I found myself saving them for a special occasion. They are in rotation now.



I am interested to hear this as well. 
One thing I have learned is to listen to the style advice of this thread. What everyone suggests is so true. My grey airline jacket didn't have the best reception here and guess what - it sat in my closet, unused for months. Sold it and got my money back. I realized I only bought it because of the sale, not because I loved it. Lesson learned! Another piece is the white cardigan jacket also from the airline collection. It wasn't exactly what I was looking for but I wanted a white cardigan. I was always too worried about the white and then concerned about the pearls falling off after someone posted they had this problem. It has not turned out to be worth the price because I am too scared to use it. 
A piece that I love love love but am scared to wear is the black Seoul jacket. I know you all recommend a crochet hook to keep it tidy but I'm so scared to snag on anything!
My most loved pieces have to be the black airline jacket with the mandarin collar and the black ruffle cardigan from the same collection. I wear those two so much I joke that it is my Chanel uniform. [emoji5]. The material is durable and has even stood up to my kids smearing boogers and food (cue horrified gasp). Spring 2016 was definitely "my" collection. So many great pieces! It was also my first entree into Chanel RTW and I do love epaulettes...


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> I used to buy a lot of "throw away" fashion and then it would just clutter my closet. I am slowly learning to find classic, well made pieces rather than just good deals that I find on sale. The fast fashion tends to fall apart rather quickly, so I save that for only trendy items now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - this is why I've only had one hermes bag for the last 10 years! I'm also hoping to slowly build my wardrobe over time...
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested to hear this as well.
> One thing I have learned is to listen to the style advice of this thread. What everyone suggests is so true. My grey airline jacket didn't have the best reception here and guess what - it sat in my closet, unused for months. Sold it and got my money back. I realized I only bought it because of the sale, not because I loved it. Lesson learned! Another piece is the white cardigan jacket also from the airline collection. It wasn't exactly what I was looking for but I wanted a white cardigan. I was always too worried about the white and then concerned about the pearls falling off after someone posted they had this problem. It has not turned out to be worth the price because I am too scared to use it.
> A piece that I love love love but am scared to wear is the black Seoul jacket. I know you all recommend a crochet hook to keep it tidy but I'm so scared to snag on anything!
> My most loved pieces have to be the black airline jacket with the mandarin collar and the black ruffle cardigan from the same collection. I wear those two so much I joke that it is my Chanel uniform. [emoji5]. The material is durable and has even stood up to my kids smearing boogers and food (cue horrified gasp). Spring 2016 was definitely "my" collection. So many great pieces! It was also my first entree into Chanel RTW and I do love epaulettes...



The Seoul jacket is very resilient.  Wear it without hesitation.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> The Seoul jacket is very resilient.  Wear it without hesitation.



I keep hearing this and yet I still worry - do you maintain it with a crochet hook? I do love how lightweight it is...


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad that despite of all the globalization and similar big brands in every city there are still cultural differences and local fashion tendencies that inspire us and make us all different. I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris. Will it come over the pond or is it not done here?



I find both men and women from continental Europe generally favour a more elegant and refined  sense of style, they are very skeptical and critical of new trends and often spend a lot of time thinking about it, for instance the Gucci slippers, not everyone jumped on the band wagon instantly, 
 Spending habits of  the French in particular have changed a lot in the recent years due to various reasons not a lot of people can afford to buy  Chanel RTW every year , everything has to be thought of extensively, 
i also think that  it helps that midrange brands in France are a million times better than US and UK ones, which helps in achieving a very sleek wardrobe mixed with high end pieces from Chanel.


----------



## EmileH

Baglover121 said:


> I find both men and women from continental Europe generally favour a more elegant and refined  sense of style, they are very skeptical and critical of new trends and often spend a lot of time thinking about it, for instance the Gucci slippers, not everyone jumped on the band wagon instantly,
> Spending habits of  the French in particular have changed a lot in the recent years due to various reasons not a lot of people can afford to buy  Chanel RTW every year , everything has to be thought of extensively,
> i also think that  it helps that midrange brands in France are a million times better than US and UK ones, which helps in achieving a very sleek wardrobe mixed with high end pieces from Chanel.



This makes absolute sense.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I used to buy a lot of "throw away" fashion and then it would just clutter my closet. I am slowly learning to find classic, well made pieces rather than just good deals that I find on sale. The fast fashion tends to fall apart rather quickly, so I save that for only trendy items now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed - this is why I've only had one hermes bag for the last 10 years! I'm also hoping to slowly build my wardrobe over time...
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested to hear this as well.
> One thing I have learned is to listen to the style advice of this thread. What everyone suggests is so true. My grey airline jacket didn't have the best reception here and guess what - it sat in my closet, unused for months. Sold it and got my money back. I realized I only bought it because of the sale, not because I loved it. Lesson learned! Another piece is the white cardigan jacket also from the airline collection. It wasn't exactly what I was looking for but I wanted a white cardigan. I was always too worried about the white and then concerned about the pearls falling off after someone posted they had this problem. It has not turned out to be worth the price because I am too scared to use it.
> A piece that I love love love but am scared to wear is the black Seoul jacket. I know you all recommend a crochet hook to keep it tidy but I'm so scared to snag on anything!
> My most loved pieces have to be the black airline jacket with the mandarin collar and the black ruffle cardigan from the same collection. I wear those two so much I joke that it is my Chanel uniform. [emoji5]. The material is durable and has even stood up to my kids smearing boogers and food (cue horrified gasp). Spring 2016 was definitely "my" collection. So many great pieces! It was also my first entree into Chanel RTW and I do love epaulettes...



I have the white double breasted cardigan and I have lost only one pearl, I washed it as I wore it a lot and dried it flat - it is like new. The pearls are still there.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow I missed a bunch of posts! Loved the outfits Ari. The crochet dress is pretty. I couldn't pull it off.
> 
> Always love a good pic of the robot jacket and black Paris Rome jacket
> 
> I am intrigued by the slingbacks. Are they comfy?? I usually wear flats but the heels don't look too high. I loved the wool ones I saw in January. Didn't get to try them though. Oh. I guess there's a super flat version too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681324



Thanks pigleto! The sling backs are super comfortable on my feet, they never fall off and my feet hurt from all kind of shoes, including the tranny trainers from Valentino. I have the gray fabric ones. I haven't tried the flat version though.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Ari, can you post the tag of that sweater when you get time?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.  Thanks!
> 
> Love your latest outfit.  I'm also 'hooked' on the slingbacks. I have heels and flats.  They're very comfortable and just love the look of them.  I'm wondering how many is toooooooo many also...lol.



Here it is 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji12]
Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji12]
> Thank you!


Thanks, thanks ari!!


----------



## ari

aki_sato said:


> Dear @Pocketbook Pup thank you for posting and sharing this. My PIR jacket seems to have similar issue like yours. Not knowing better I thought it is my bad not being careful though I always so mindful when I use my Chanel pieces. In fact, I only wear my Chanel on Friday when my son is not with me
> As for the jacket I literally just used it 4x since I bought it last year and like you, it broke my heart and made me so sad and depressed every time I see it.
> So I just keep it inside it's garment bag and kept researching how to deal with it
> This was my only RTW purchase and it really puts me off as I was expecting the quality of it to be superior considering the price it commanded
> When I came across your post it gave me hope that perhaps it is not me but just a bad batch.
> I contacted my SA and she said to bring it back to the boutique which I'll do.
> Have you received yours back? Did they tell you what to do to minimise the piling?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello, I did bring mine in. They shaved it and steamed it. It looks much better now, but they told me that it will happen again. They will keep doing this but I'm afraid that eventually the fabric will become weak. I am very disappointed. None of my other ready to wear does this. My store manager is investigating further. I will let you know if she has a better solution.



Dear PP is this the number we were speaking about?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear PP is this the number we were speaking about?
> View attachment 3681759



Hi Ari, yes. Comparing our tags the only thing that seems to vary from jacket to jacket is the last three digits of the number under the bar code. But we cannot find a pattern to identify which jackets are problematic even comparing the bar codes. The only common factor is that those who haven't worn theirs much don't see a lot of pilling. 

Mine has already started to pill 4 wears after the store shaved it. I'm trying to imagine that it's slightly less. I don't want to give up hope. My skirt is not pilling at all. 

So far my contacts in Paris are admitting there is a quality issue with the fabric. Everyone at Chanel in the US claims to know nothing about it, but they are looking into it. Some people in France have been offered refunds. There was talk of a list for replacement jackets but we cannot confirm that. Most of us love all of our Chanel pieces, including this jacket, and are praying for a replacement jacket.  I'm starting to feel a bit let down that they are not more forthcoming about this. I'm not the only person who sees a parallel to the Hermes skunk bag issue. [emoji22]


----------



## ari

hotshot said:


> What I have found for me to be one of the best Chanel investments made were leather jackets & leather coats. They look great with a
> black dress underneath (any designer dress for that matter) & work with trousers as well.
> What didn't always work were the "fantasy/novelty tweeds" because they caught easily & pilled. The maintenance was always
> challenging to keep those jackets looking pristine but nonetheless I do have several & still wear them
> What I also miss from Chanel were sleeveless charmeuse bi-color tops that were coordinated to go with many jackets.



I've heard this from another Chanel addict, the leather of my Salzburg biker jacket is not that amazing, but the dress I have is butter soft. 
please post pictures when you can, I'd love the see your leathers.



girleuro said:


> Beautiful look on you,Ari[emoji4]
> And no it's never too much shoes that are comfortable and wearable and gorgeous at the same time [emoji12] Lucky you and other ladies here .You don't have big feet. Unfortunately for me,the shoes it's hard dilemma. I can't enjoy so many,specially Chanel it's hard to find that fit true US 12 [emoji30] In near future,I will be looking how to get custom made ,I guess [emoji848] I so admire Chanel shoes,they all look like piece of art,like accessories [emoji7] it's just gorgeous and a few I owe ,they are unbelievably comfortable
> So enjoy your slingbacks ,they are all adorable [emoji4][emoji177]



Don't worry I wear size 41, easy to find in Germany, they also sell wider shoes. I France I bought boots 41,5, In LA I've seen 42.  You defenately can ask a SA to order your size.



Pourquoipas said:


> I'm glad that despite of all the globalization and similar big brands in every city there are still cultural differences and local fashion tendencies that inspire us and make us all different. I was very intrigued about the discussion about SW OTK boots on one of the threads. I never saw them on anyone where I live and I'm not so far from Paris. Will it come over the pond or is it not done here?


 In Europe OTK boots worn with shorter skirt that sits above the end of the boots or OTK Boots with shorts are worn only by certain type of ladies. I've seent OTK boots worn with short skirt that covers the end of the boots  end looks nice
View attachment 3681813

This is ok, but adventurous [emoji12]
View attachment 3681814

Here the skirt covers the boots and it is not that provocative.


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3681071
> 
> Ritz ad campaign


I'm thinking about this jacket, although it looked horrible od the model durring the show, maybe it was a bit big on her.


lisazhao said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here and wanna say hi to all of you. Anyone from Vancouver ?
> View attachment 3681236


Great to meet you! we are twins on the jacket! 


Vanana said:


> SO SORRY to see this is happening!!!
> I have the same jacket and wore it only 3 time so far (1 of those times for only about short 2 hours) and so far not too much piling - yet. I am so afraid it will though after seeing all the photos and know this may likely happen after seeing your experience and photo, as it appears that it's the material that's causing the issue.
> 
> I wouldn't know what I would do either even if they offer refund! I LOVE this jacket! I just wore it yesterday (below) and silly me didn't take much extra care while wear it to be honest, but  "so far" looked the same.
> 
> Chanel seriously should consider re-making a replacement of exactly this jacket but with different fabric and offer an exchange at a small upgrade cost (and maybe option to pay a slight "upgrade" cost? and offer that as a possible option to people who bought it).
> 
> Wore it yesterday (below) for about 5 hours. so far so good - keeping fingers crossed!
> 
> View attachment 3681282


it looks great on you!


----------



## ari

ari said:


> I've heard this from another Chanel addict, the leather of my Salzburg biker jacket is not that amazing, but the dress I have is butter soft.
> please post pictures when you can, I'd love the see your leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I wear size 41, easy to find in Germany, they also sell wider shoes. I France I bought boots 41,5, In LA I've seen 42.  You defenately can ask a SA to order your size.
> 
> 
> In Europe OTK boots worn with shorter skirt that sits above the end of the boots or OTK Boots with shorts are worn only by certain type of ladies. I've seent OTK boots worn with short skirt that covers the end of the boots  end looks nice
> View attachment 3681813
> 
> This is ok, but adventurous [emoji12]
> View attachment 3681814
> 
> Here the skirt covers the boots and it is not that provocative.
> 
> I'm thinking about this jacket, although it looked horrible od the model durring the show, maybe it was a bit big on her.
> 
> Great to meet you! we are twins on the jacket!
> 
> it looks great on you!



Sorry the pictures didn't appear


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Ari, yes. Comparing our tags the only thing that seems to vary from jacket to jacket is the last three digits of the number under the bar code. But we cannot find a pattern to identify which jackets are problematic even comparing the bar codes. The only common factor is that those who haven't worn theirs much don't see a lot of pilling.
> 
> Mine has already started to pill 4 wears after the store shaved it. I'm trying to imagine that it's slightly less. I don't want to give up hope. My skirt is not pilling at all.
> 
> So far my contacts in Paris are admitting there is a quality issue with the fabric. Everyone at Chanel in the US claims to know nothing about it, but they are looking into it. Some people in France have been offered refunds. There was talk of a list for replacement jackets but we cannot confirm that. Most of us love all of our Chanel pieces, including this jacket, and are praying for a replacement jacket.  I'm starting to feel a bit let down that they are not more forthcoming about this. I'm not the only person who sees a parallel to the Hermes skunk bag issue. [emoji22]


Hi PP, is your number the same? My SM knows this problem, consider it normal,  but the offer to fix it at the boutique, and the have done it for several clients.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hi PP, is your number the same? My SM knows this problem, consider it normal,  but the offer to fix it at the boutique, and the have done it for several clients.



Ari, until now all of the boutiques have been acknowledging that the fabric is high maintenance and offering to shave and steam it. Now the French stores are admitting that there is a quality issue with the fabric and for the first time in chanel history they are offering refunds. The pilling is not normal. The fabric is defective and there is concern by many that all of this shaving will eventually weaken the fabric. My number is different than yours. So I'm not sure about our theory that it was just one bad batch of fabric.


----------



## EmileH

I agree completely about the otk boots. They only look tasteful with a skirt that covers the top of the boot. Still I saw no Parisian women wearing them. They appear to prefer a traditional knee boot with a small gap between the top of the boot and the bottom of the skirt. The look is classic and tasteful. If I decide to get a pair of otk boots in the fall I think I'll keep it to one pair and not go overboard. I suspect it's a trend that will come and go.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> OTK Boots with shorts are worn only by certain type of ladies.


Me, me!  I wear them with tailored shorts and opaque tights, with a longer coat. Mine don't come up very high on the thigh - they fall down to an inch or two above the knee.

If I wear a short jacket + mini/shorts they do feel like Vivian walking down the street in Pretty Woman, so I try not to do that, especially in my neighbourhood.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Me, me!  I wear them with tailored shorts and opaque tights, with a longer coat. Mine don't come up very high on the thigh - they fall down to an inch or two above the knee.
> 
> If I wear a short jacket + mini/shorts they do feel like Vivian walking down the street in Pretty Woman, so I try not to do that, especially in my neighbourhood.



Genie I hope I didn't offend you! Europeans are a bit conservative[emoji52] you have nice shapely legs and shouldn't hide them in boots [emoji4]


----------



## lisazhao

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous! Welcome. [emoji255]


Thank you


----------



## ari

One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Genie I hope I didn't offend you! Europeans are a bit conservative[emoji52] you have nice shapely legs and shouldn't hide them in boots [emoji4]


Lol, not at all, Ari. I know it is a specific look, and can very easily look trashy. Thank you for the compliment - I do show off my legs as much as possible from March to October - I think it's my best feature, even when the rest of me feels not so great.


----------



## lisazhao

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]


You look so fabulous!!!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]


I love how everything comes together in this look. You look lovely.


----------



## Vanana

chaneljewel said:


> Wonderful outfit!


Thank you so much. hope the jacket will survive


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]


OMG that is so gorgeous.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love, love, love your outfit! I'm praying that yours doesn't pill like ours. [emoji1317]


Thank you and fingers crossed but honestly i'm not too optimistic and hope in the meantime chanel figure out how to do the "right thing" by their customers.


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]



Gorgeous as always, Ari! These are forever pieces!


----------



## lisazhao

Today I'm wearing my favourite jacket from this season.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I keep hearing this and yet I still worry - do you maintain it with a crochet hook? I do love how lightweight it is...


I posted several pages back how I did something terrible when I was in a hurry hanging it back up after i returned home from a trip.  I thought i was putting a button in a button hole and in reality I poked it through the jacket  After I had some cardiac resuscitation,  I just moved the threads back into their original positions.    I do make sure that I put on jewelry after I put on the jacket on and am very careful to wear a smooth bracelet that will not catch.


----------



## girleuro

Baglover121 said:


> I find both men and women from continental Europe generally favour a more elegant and refined  sense of style, they are very skeptical and critical of new trends and often spend a lot of time thinking about it, for instance the Gucci slippers, not everyone jumped on the band wagon instantly,
> Spending habits of  the French in particular have changed a lot in the recent years due to various reasons not a lot of people can afford to buy  Chanel RTW every year , everything has to be thought of extensively,
> i also think that  it helps that midrange brands in France are a million times better than US and UK ones, which helps in achieving a very sleek wardrobe mixed with high end pieces from Chanel.



That's smart thinking [emoji848] it's more to life than the latest trends. It makes sense and I would love to agree,but boy it's hard I think Chanel put a spell on their goods [emoji12][emoji854] It feels so magical wearing it. It's just feeling that hard to describe,[emoji849]well my DH of course doesn't agree with me. He is on the higher consciousness level I guess than me. I am very holistic.I watch my food,cosmetics,etc... but when it comes to Chanel I am branded like my DH says Well if we can,we should do what makes us happy. But here in America,I noticed that so many ppl don't enjoy life,as Europeans do. They work to pay for what they have. I think it's everyone 's preference ,but in my thinking.When you are going to enjoy all those things ?If you are working all the time,then you get sick,and boy,here is a bankruptcy [emoji854] [emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I've heard this from another Chanel addict, the leather of my Salzburg biker jacket is not that amazing, but the dress I have is butter soft.
> please post pictures when you can, I'd love the see your leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I wear size 41, easy to find in Germany, they also sell wider shoes. I France I bought boots 41,5, In LA I've seen 42.  You defenately can ask a SA to order your size.
> 
> 
> In Europe OTK boots worn with shorter skirt that sits above the end of the boots or OTK Boots with shorts are worn only by certain type of ladies. I've seent OTK boots worn with short skirt that covers the end of the boots  end looks nice
> View attachment 3681813
> 
> This is ok, but adventurous [emoji12]
> View attachment 3681814
> 
> Here the skirt covers the boots and it is not that provocative.
> 
> I'm thinking about this jacket, although it looked horrible od the model durring the show, maybe it was a bit big on her.
> 
> Great to meet you! we are twins on the jacket!
> 
> it looks great on you!



Thank you Ari, I guess I have to keep trying.A few I tried 42 ,I couldn't even squeeze half of my foot [emoji30] a lot of them translates like to 10.5 or 11,but I am US 12 so Chanel or Loubutins would be like 43 Oh well for now I will keep looking,but I would like to know how I would go about it if I would like custom order . I know Loubutins do that service. And it's quite easy and can be ordered from here,US But I am not so interested in their shoes.I do like their fancy embellished snickers. Something about Chanel [emoji848] I am quite addicted [emoji51] ha ha .
 I might will be able to find some ballerina flats,or sandals,but pumps or boots I don't think so. I can't even fit in the boots of brands like Gucci or Prada or Alaia and these brands other shoes,like sandals and pumps,fits me . And I love to have Chanel all different shoes and boots [emoji7]
So once I can do it financially,would like to .
So i would love to get some info on custom shoes 
Please advice if you can Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Sorry the pictures didn't appear
> View attachment 3681817
> 
> View attachment 3681819



Omg those boots ,Ari. Thank you for posting the picture. I love the look! That's beautiful! But OTK boots,it must be Chanel? [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely about the otk boots. They only look tasteful with a skirt that covers the top of the boot. Still I saw no Parisian women wearing them. They appear to prefer a traditional knee boot with a small gap between the top of the boot and the bottom of the skirt. The look is classic and tasteful. If I decide to get a pair of otk boots in the fall I think I'll keep it to one pair and not go overboard. I suspect it's a trend that will come and go.



Pocketbook Pup ,I thought so a few years ago. But at least,here in US ,since SW came out with those corset OTK boots,it's been popular at least I think 3 years now. SW keep selling those the same OTK boots every year. 
They are nice but nothing to compare,in the picture,that Ari posted. I love that look and i believe that's Chanel [emoji848][emoji4][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]



That's so beautiful look on you,Ari 
The dress is beautiful. Is this from 2016 prefall ? I loved all those dresses. I got the silver little bit sparkly one (for my South Florida climate is very wearable [emoji5] I wanted the long sleeve gold one,but didn't find my size. They all were running kind of small to size  Hopefully it will show up in resale market soon[emoji6]It's so hot here already,that no long sleeves are needed until probably October. [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

lisazhao said:


> Today I'm wearing my favourite jacket from this season.
> View attachment 3682128



Love the colors and beautiful fabric


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]



ari...the pale, neutral colours look amazing on you.  That cardigan is a beautiful, permanent staple.  What a perfect purchase.


----------



## baghag21

lisazhao said:


> Today I'm wearing my favourite jacket from this season.
> View attachment 3682128



lisazhao...simply beautiful! I thought this was one of the most visually attractive runway pieces with the pink and purple accents.  I tried it on but unfortunately it didn't make me feel as good as it looked.  So happy to that a fellow TPF'er owns it.  Was hoping to see it here.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 3681926
> 
> One of my favorite dresses so far, the white double breasted cardigan from pre spring 2016. I don't see how can I toss them, just because they are not the current season. [emoji23]



Classic, lovely outfit, ari!


----------



## pigleto972001

baghag21 said:


> lisazhao...simply beautiful! I thought this was one of the most visually attractive runway pieces with the pink and purple accents.  I tried it on but unfortunately it didn't make me feel as good as it looked.  So happy to that a fellow TPF'er owns it.  Was hoping to see it here.  Thanks for sharing.



Agreed. Liked the colors ! They pop. Have not seen it in person. 

Just curious. Seems so long ago ... did anyone ever get the Cuba cruise tees? I vaguely recall we talked about them. I had but then returned it as I had a change of heart. 

I'm getting excited for Paris ritz and this was on instagram !
	

		
			
		

		
	




"The antiquity of modernity" it said.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I posted several pages back how I did something terrible when I was in a hurry hanging it back up after i returned home from a trip.  I thought i was putting a button in a button hole and in reality I poked it through the jacket  After I had some cardiac resuscitation,  I just moved the threads back into their original positions.    I do make sure that I put on jewelry after I put on the jacket on and am very careful to wear a smooth bracelet that will not catch.



Yes I remember you posting that! [emoji44]. I also notice I have to turn my engagement ring inward when I put it on or it will snag, same with any bracelets. I guess that's why I'm worried, it doesn't seem fuss free. But I guess if the tweed goes back into place...


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. Liked the colors ! They pop. Have not seen it in person.
> 
> Just curious. Seems so long ago ... did anyone ever get the Cuba cruise tees? I vaguely recall we talked about them. I had but then returned it as I had a change of heart.
> 
> I'm getting excited for Paris ritz and this was on instagram !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682562
> 
> 
> "The antiquity of modernity" it said.



Ooh exciting! Do you think this means bringing back all their classic pieces with a modern twist? We can only hope...


----------



## ari

lisazhao said:


> You look so fabulous!!!


lisazhao, thank you!


Genie27 said:


> I love how everything comes together in this look. You look lovely.


Genie Thank you!



Vanana said:


> OMG that is so gorgeous.


Thanks you Vanana! 



luckylove said:


> Gorgeous as always, Ari! These are forever pieces!


luckylove, thank you [emoji4]


lisazhao said:


> Today I'm wearing my favourite jacket from this season.
> View attachment 3682128


Very interesting! Can you please post pictures standing up, love to see the fit! 


girleuro said:


> Thank you Ari, I guess I have to keep trying.A few I tried 42 ,I couldn't even squeeze half of my foot [emoji30] a lot of them translates like to 10.5 or 11,but I am US 12 so Chanel or Loubutins would be like 43 Oh well for now I will keep looking,but I would like to know how I would go about it if I would like custom order . I know Loubutins do that service. And it's quite easy and can be ordered from here,US But I am not so interested in their shoes.I do like their fancy embellished snickers. Something about Chanel [emoji848] I am quite addicted [emoji51] ha ha .
> I might will be able to find some ballerina flats,or sandals,but pumps or boots I don't think so. I can't even fit in the boots of brands like Gucci or Prada or Alaia and these brands other shoes,like sandals and pumps,fits me . And I love to have Chanel all different shoes and boots [emoji7]
> So once I can do it financially,would like to .
> So i would love to get some info on custom shoes
> Please advice if you can Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji120][emoji56]


I have a friend that have 43 size, she buys trainers from Chanel, I'll ask her.


girleuro said:


> Omg those boots ,Ari. Thank you for posting the picture. I love the look! That's beautiful! But OTK boots,it must be Chanel? [emoji4]


Yes, but it was impossible to buy them, my SM said only by order.


girleuro said:


> That's so beautiful look on you,Ari
> The dress is beautiful. Is this from 2016 prefall ? I loved all those dresses. I got the silver little bit sparkly one (for my South Florida climate is very wearable [emoji5] I wanted the long sleeve gold one,but didn't find my size. They all were running kind of small to size  Hopefully it will show up in resale market soon[emoji6]It's so hot here already,that no long sleeves are needed until probably October. [emoji4]


 Thank you girleuro, yes it's from 2016 prefall, can you post pictures of yours?


baghag21 said:


> ari...the pale, neutral colours look amazing on you.  That cardigan is a beautiful, permanent staple.  What a perfect purchase.


Thank you baghag, love beige/ white combination, I have a gray/ blue/ beige cardigan that also goes well, but preferred the clean look of the 2 colors. [emoji3]


chaneljewel said:


> Classic, lovely outfit, ari!


chaneljewel, 
Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Off topic but attended a Chanel event yesterday and picked up a pair of these!
Trendy yes but so fun and for me- will be useful !!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. Liked the colors ! They pop. Have not seen it in person.
> 
> Just curious. Seems so long ago ... did anyone ever get the Cuba cruise tees? I vaguely recall we talked about them. I had but then returned it as I had a change of heart.
> 
> I'm getting excited for Paris ritz and this was on instagram !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682562
> 
> 
> "The antiquity of modernity" it said.



I like the way you think. I hope it is the classics ailoversale.

I have taken the Seoul cruise jacket on vacation several times. It's travels very well.


----------



## ari

My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



What does he know, ari?...lol.  I think it's beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



I think it's wonderful Ari. Husbands are so odd.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843


You look lovely, ari. Is it the trousers that he doesn't like? It's different style from others you wear.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843


Agree that you look amazing! Also agree that husbands can have the oddest opinions


----------



## dharma

lisazhao said:


> Today I'm wearing my favourite jacket from this season.
> View attachment 3682128


Love the colors! Beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



Why does DH hate it?
You look so classic - very preppy in a wonderful way --


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3682784
> View attachment 3682785





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3682784
> View attachment 3682785



TT, the first jacket is gorgeous!  All the details!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



I think it's spectacular! Your double breasted cardigan looks great!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



I love it!! Our DH's have similar taste[emoji849]. When I wear masculine pleated roomy pants he makes fun of me. Of course he wears them himself!


----------



## Genie27

Men and high fashion don't always see eye to eye. I think your DH has excellent taste, but if you like this pant, then enjoy it. 

I have a few things I wear, that my DBF doesn't admire either. Usually loose or baggy covered up looks. Oh well.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> What does he know, ari?...lol.  I think it's beautiful!


Thank you [emoji4] [emoji23]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's wonderful Ari. Husbands are so odd.


Thank you, they are[emoji15]


Moirai said:


> You look lovely, ari. Is it the trousers that he doesn't like? It's different style from others you wear.


Yes the pants, but the top is also oversized- a bit too much for him [emoji23] also the flat shoes are a no no. 


dharma said:


> Agree that you look amazing! Also agree that husbands can have the oddest opinions


Yes [emoji23]


TankerToad said:


> Why does DH hate it?
> You look so classic - very preppy in a wonderful way --


Thank you [emoji4]  he thinks that I should show my body in well fitted clothes, but conservatively. 



ailoveresale said:


> I think it's spectacular! Your double breasted cardigan looks great!


Thank you [emoji4] 


Pourquoipas said:


> I love it!! Our DH's have similar taste[emoji849]. When I wear masculine pleated roomy pants he makes fun of me. Of course he wears them himself!


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Genie27 said:


> Men and high fashion don't always see eye to eye. I think your DH has excellent taste, but if you like this pant, then enjoy it.
> 
> I have a few things I wear, that my DBF doesn't admire either. Usually loose or baggy covered up looks. Oh well.


Exactly- the same here[emoji3]

Thank you dear ladies, he said I look like a clown  going to the circus [emoji23][emoji23][emoji52] and that he is glad that he's not going out with me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]He prefers conservative elegant fitted outfits. My SM said that men will not like it but the ladies will think that is very cool [emoji41]. 
The new top with the pearls looks like a set with the cardigan, which I like.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> Thank you [emoji4] [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you, they are[emoji15]
> 
> Yes the pants, but the top is also oversized- a bit too much for him [emoji23] also the flat shoes are a no no.
> 
> Yes [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]  he thinks that I should show my body in well fitted clothes, but conservatively.
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Exactly- the same here[emoji3]
> 
> Thank you dear ladies, he said I look like a clown  going to the circus [emoji23][emoji23][emoji52] and that he is glad that he's not going out with me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]He prefers conservative elegant fitted outfits. My SM said that men will not like it but the ladies will think that is very cool [emoji41].
> The new top with the pearls looks like a set with the cardigan, which I like.


As long as you like it and it makes you feel good, that's all that matters. You have amazing style, ari.


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
> Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3683041



It will definitely be a stylish track jacket and you will feel comfy but still dressed. You might pair it with a dress or a pencil skirt with a T. It looks quite timeless.


----------



## Genie27

I think it's the kind of luxe basic that will last years in a casual wardrobe. It's really nice.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> What does he know, ari?...lol.  I think it's beautiful!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's wonderful Ari. Husbands are so odd.



+3  

Unless you were wearing a red nose I don't see how you looked like a  clown.  Great ensemble!


----------



## CoastalCouture

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
> Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3683041



I tried this on yesterday and feel it is a lovely piece. It's perfect for those of us who want luxe but, don't actually live in a place where a jacket would get a lot of wear. I am seriously giving this one some thought.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> lisazhao, thank you!
> 
> Genie Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks you Vanana!
> 
> 
> luckylove, thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Very interesting! Can you please post pictures standing up, love to see the fit!
> 
> I have a friend that have 43 size, she buys trainers from Chanel, I'll ask her.
> 
> Yes, but it was impossible to buy them, my SM said only by order.
> 
> Thank you girleuro, yes it's from 2016 prefall, can you post pictures of yours?
> 
> Thank you baghag, love beige/ white combination, I have a gray/ blue/ beige cardigan that also goes well, but preferred the clean look of the 2 colors. [emoji3]
> 
> chaneljewel,
> Thank you [emoji4]



Aww Thank you Ari, Size 43 sounds great I didn't know that Chanel makes 43[emoji848] Maybe she get custom ? Does your friend get pumps and boots 43 as well? 
I will appreciate any info [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]
Sure I will post my pics of my 2016 prefall collection dress 
as soon as I get better. I am recovering from relapse from Sciatica (crazy nerve back injury)I had first time last year. Pain[emoji854] it took me 3 months to start moving around 
Now 3rd week The only thing helps natural arnica shots and acupuncture and rest ,[emoji56][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



Lovely look Ari, and it looks comfortable as well,which sometimes what we need!i don't understand how men think [emoji848] There are days that we need a brake from high heels [emoji4] and I agree with other ladies,men are different creatures. Once they like one style on us,which  it's very elegant and classy ,as your DH likes, they don't want us to experiment. We,women do like experiment and we do love different styles. Sometimes little bit baggy,sometimes little bit risqué sexy[emoji12] It's fun. But I know they don't understand. My DH feels the same way so it's too much or not enough. And in those moments he likes to say,that I dress not my age. And that's never true[emoji15] oh well what do they know[emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> Aww Thank you Ari, Size 43 sounds great I didn't know that Chanel makes 43[emoji848] Maybe she get custom ? Does your friend get pumps and boots 43 as well?
> I will appreciate any info [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]
> Sure I will post my pics of my 2016 prefall collection dress
> as soon as I get better. I am recovering from relapse from Sciatica (crazy nerve back injury)I had first time last year. Pain[emoji854] it took me 3 months to start moving around
> Now 3rd week The only thing helps natural arnica shots and acupuncture and rest ,[emoji56][emoji177]



Oh, so sorry to hear! Hopefully you'll recover fast! She gets only trainers [emoji148] from Chanel in 43. She said she buys from a boutique in Berlin called Grandezza at Passauer Str 7, also on internet. Get better soon!


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> Lovely look Ari, and it looks comfortable as well,which sometimes what we need!i don't understand how men think [emoji848] There are days that we need a brake from high heels [emoji4] and I agree with other ladies,men are different creatures. Once they like one style on us,which  it's very elegant and classy ,as your DH likes, they don't want us to experiment. We,women do like experiment and we do love different styles. Sometimes little bit baggy,sometimes little bit risqué sexy[emoji12] It's fun. But I know they don't understand. My DH feels the same way so it's too much or not enough. And in those moments he likes to say,that I dress not my age. And that's never true[emoji15] oh well what do they know[emoji6][emoji177]



I asked him in details what exactly, he said the shoes as they are flat [emoji15] and the pants are like bags [emoji15][emoji12].


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
> Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3683041



What is the fabric? 
I was offered in France something similar, even with hood in gray cashmere and quite oversized to wear over my beige dress, which is quite elegant and dressy plus trainers- that combo did look striking, but I didn't dare to wear it like that, so I didn't buy it. Than I wore the dress with trainers and I liked it, but deeply regret I didn't buy that hoodie. I tried to find in other countries in vain. 
I mean try to experiment with something more dressy and see if you like it. Of course you can always wear it with jeans. 
So I say do for it! I'd choose another color, though!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I asked him in details what exactly, he said the shoes as they are flat [emoji15] and the pants are like bags [emoji15][emoji12].


Men can make the most killer comments.  My never to be forgotten favorite was when I wore a pair of red linen pants and the DH asked me if I was going to a bull fight. Kiss of death.   Never wore those again!


----------



## lisazhao

girleuro said:


> Love the colors and beautiful fabric


I really enjoy to look at the pink and purple combinations, make me happy


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
> Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3683041


You can throw it on with anything, and itt has the potential to be your most worn Chanel.  However, is it worth the price point?  There are other brands making similar pieces for a lot less.  Would you rather spend these $$$ on what is coming up for Fall?


----------



## lisazhao

baghag21 said:


> lisazhao...simply beautiful! I thought this was one of the most visually attractive runway pieces with the pink and purple accents.  I tried it on but unfortunately it didn't make me feel as good as it looked.  So happy to that a fellow TPF'er owns it.  Was hoping to see it here.  Thanks for sharing.


Finally I meet someone who loves this jacket, my friends thought it's not classic looking Chanel with Velcro.


----------



## lisazhao

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843


You look little bit casual than before but still look great!!!


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> Men can make the most killer comments.  My never to be forgotten favorite was when I wore a pair of red linen pants and the DH asked me if I was going to a bull fight. Kiss of death.   Never wore those again!



Ha ha [emoji51] that's a good one[emoji51] oh those DH they do have a wild imagination [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear! Hopefully you'll recover fast! She gets only trainers [emoji148] from Chanel in 43. She said she buys from a boutique in Berlin called Grandezza at Passauer Str 7, also on internet. Get better soon!



Thank you Ari so much [emoji173]️ I hope I will and it's so  great to know that at least Chanel trainers can be found [emoji133][emoji4] and since I never been to Germany yet[emoji848] it's time to visit,once I am on that side of the world [emoji12] [emoji120][emoji56]


----------



## Genie27

lisazhao said:


> Finally I meet someone who loves this jacket, my friends thought it's not classic looking Chanel with Velcro.


I would love to see your whole outfit if you choose to post it. I like those colours together as well, but agree it's not the traditional Chanel look.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I need advice from the style mavens of this thread... I went to drop off my Rome LBJ and my SA suggested this sweater. I kind of fell in love as it's so soft and comfy, but do you think it will last beyond the next few seasons? It is like a loose track jacket. I went down two sizes so it wouldn't be as loose fitted. It also comes in white, royal blue, and navy, but my SA thought black was best. What do you all think??
> Please excuse the angle of the photo, my (almost) 5 year old took it! Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3683041



If it fits in your lifestyle and since you have almost 5 year old[emoji56], I believe it does,then go for it It's sporty but definitely with style [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari I like that outfit ! Haha men! Mine hates the velcro. 

I like the track jacket. If u think it's worth it and you'll wear it a lot it's prob a good buy ! 

My SA got this one in. I hope I can go and look at it. He said it looks like a towel [emoji79]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Ari I like that outfit ! Haha men! Mine hates the velcro.
> 
> I like the track jacket. If u think it's worth it and you'll wear it a lot it's prob a good buy !
> 
> My SA got this one in. I hope I can go and look at it. He said it looks like a towel [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683207



I tried this one in Paris. The cut is super flattering. The fabric is gorgeous. And you get a camellia. I would have been very tempted if I hadn't already made my selections.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks so pretty. My SA said he thinks I will love it. Uh oh. Maybe it will make sale. I'll see if I can try it !


----------



## lisazhao

Genie27 said:


> I would love to see your whole outfit if you choose to post it. I like those colours together as well, but agree it's not the traditional Chanel look.


I'll post it next time I wear the jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> It will definitely be a stylish track jacket and you will feel comfy but still dressed. You might pair it with a dress or a pencil skirt with a T. It looks quite timeless.



Ooh I didn't think about pairing it with a pencil skirt - that sounds like a great idea. Thank you!



Genie27 said:


> I think it's the kind of luxe basic that will last years in a casual wardrobe. It's really nice.



Thank you @Genie27!



CoastalCouture said:


> I tried this on yesterday and feel it is a lovely piece. It's perfect for those of us who want luxe but, don't actually live in a place where a jacket would get a lot of wear. I am seriously giving this one some thought.



Yes I think this would be a nice "off duty" Chanel. Would love to see mod pics if you have it!



ari said:


> What is the fabric?
> I was offered in France something similar, even with hood in gray cashmere and quite oversized to wear over my beige dress, which is quite elegant and dressy plus trainers- that combo did look striking, but I didn't dare to wear it like that, so I didn't buy it. Than I wore the dress with trainers and I liked it, but deeply regret I didn't buy that hoodie. I tried to find in other countries in vain.
> I mean try to experiment with something more dressy and see if you like it. Of course you can always wear it with jeans.
> So I say do for it! I'd choose another color, though!



I know the feeling about the one that got away! This is cotton but it's so soft, it feels like cashmere. Cotton is much better for my climate. I could see wearing this with a dress and slip on sneakers... [emoji848]. I saw a lady trying it on in white at the boutique and thought it looked really stylish, but I worry I wouldn't get as much use out of it. The only other color I am considering is navy.  But I think the black will get the most use...



gracekelly said:


> You can throw it on with anything, and itt has the potential to be your most worn Chanel.  However, is it worth the price point?  There are other brands making similar pieces for a lot less.  Would you rather spend these $$$ on what is coming up for Fall?



As always, sage advice. This is exactly what I was wondering, if it's worth the price point. The thing is, as of right now I really don't have anything in pre-fall or fall that is really singing to me. Of course after I see what arrives in the boutique next week I may change my mind, but I'm also thinking this has more potential for wear than another jacket...



girleuro said:


> If it fits in your lifestyle and since you have almost 5 year old[emoji56], I believe it does,then go for it It's sporty but definitely with style [emoji12][emoji177]



Thank you! [emoji5]



pigleto972001 said:


> Ari I like that outfit ! Haha men! Mine hates the velcro.
> 
> I like the track jacket. If u think it's worth it and you'll wear it a lot it's prob a good buy !
> 
> My SA got this one in. I hope I can go and look at it. He said it looks like a towel [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683207



Thank you!
Out of all the Velcro jackets, I like that one the most. Would love to see mod pics when you try it on!


----------



## lisazhao

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks so pretty. My SA said he thinks I will love it. Uh oh. Maybe it will make sale. I'll see if I can try it !


I tried that jacket and really liked it. But I wanna wait it for the sale, my sales said it probably make it to sale.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ok! I'll take pics  yes they had 6 in my size so maybe it will make sale. Wonder why it's not selling more ? It lacks a closure.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> However, is it worth the price point?  There are other brands making similar pieces for a lot less.



Interesting question - where do you ladies draw that line? To balance price versus basics. Eg black pants or a high quality plain black sweater? How low (or high) will you go for basics?

I find there is a level of quality that I'm willing to pay extra for - fabric, cut, etc even at the basic level because sometimes cheaper stuff just looks cheap after the first few wears. 

I have a thin sea-island cotton sweater from Prada that I thought was too expensive for a 'plain black sweater.'  But it washes well, fits beautifully and still looks new even though I've put it through a few unfortunately abusive situations. I also have thrown out *many* cheaper sweaters because they look like garbage after one or two wears. 

I'm slowly trying to replace my Banana Republic/Club Monaco work wardrobe with nicer pieces. I found some M Missoni pieces fit me really well, at a reasonable price point, and are very easy-care. I will see how they last, and I'm also gradually adding a few C pieces but very slowly.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Interesting question - where do you ladies draw that line? To balance price versus basics. Eg black pants or a high quality plain black sweater? How low (or high) will you go for basics?
> 
> I find there is a level of quality that I'm willing to pay extra for - fabric, cut, etc even at the basic level because sometimes cheaper stuff just looks cheap after the first few wears.
> 
> I have a thin sea-island cotton sweater from Prada that I thought was too expensive for a 'plain black sweater.'  But it washes well, fits beautifully and still looks new even though I've put it through a few unfortunately abusive situations. I also have thrown out *many* cheaper sweaters because they look like garbage after one or two wears.
> 
> I'm slowly trying to replace my Banana Republic/Club Monaco work wardrobe with nicer pieces. I found some M Missoni pieces fit me really well, at a reasonable price point, and are very easy-care. I will see how they last, and I'm also gradually adding a few C pieces but very slowly.



Genie I love this question. I'm going to answe in the cafe thread because I think maybe it's a bitoff ttopic for this thread?


----------



## pigleto972001

No i don't mind if you answer here. I struggle w the same question haha.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Ari I like that outfit ! Haha men! Mine hates the velcro.
> 
> I like the track jacket. If u think it's worth it and you'll wear it a lot it's prob a good buy !
> 
> My SA got this one in. I hope I can go and look at it. He said it looks like a towel [emoji79]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683207



I LOVE this jacket 
Can't wait to hear if you do too!!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks so pretty. My SA said he thinks I will love it. Uh oh. Maybe it will make sale. I'll see if I can try it !



I think you will too [emoji173]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> No i don't mind if you answer here. I struggle w the same question haha.



Ok well I'll give a brief answer here too, although I'd love to hear how the cafe crowd addresses the question.

I think rarely if ever are Chanel's prices justified by their quality. Yes, they are often great quality pieces, but the prices have become so high as to make any discussion of true value completely absurd. Maybe if you buy the rare $3000-4000 jacket on sale. When I buy Chanel it's for two reasons: 1. A pure, irrational splurge for love and love alone or 2. Frustration at not being able to find things that I like of at least decent quality elsewhere. 

That's kind of why I think outside opinions will help here. I think we have all lost our minds. [emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

I'm out of touch on C prices, so....what would that zip-up cost? 

Maybe I will fall off my chair.


----------



## Vanana

Hi Ladies,

I've seen this jacket below on various celebrities.  Does anyone have intel on whether or not this is going to be something available for pre-fall? also would love info on material and price of course. I think I am in love....


----------



## ailoveresale

I was just trying the sweater out with my casual "Mom duty" outfit that I'm wearing today and I think it looks pretty chic... of course I don't think the price is justified. But sometimes I want to throw something on that will elevate the rest of my outfit. I see other moms who are in athleisure all the time and I'm just not like that, but I also can't wear tweed jackets on the weekends with my kids. I think this might end up being a staple for me!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok well I'll give a brief answer here too, although I'd love to hear how the cafe crowd addresses the question.
> 
> I think rarely if ever are Chanel's prices justified by their quality. Yes, they are often great quality pieces, but the prices have become so high as to make any discussion of true value completely absurd. Maybe if you buy the rare $3000-4000 jacket on sale. When I buy Chanel it's for two reasons: 1. A pure, irrational splurge for love and love alone or 2. Frustration at not being able to find things that I like of at least decent quality elsewhere.
> 
> That's kind of why I think outside opinions will help here. I think we have all lost our minds. [emoji23]



I have definitely lost my mind! [emoji23]



Genie27 said:


> I'm out of touch on C prices, so....what would that zip-up cost?
> 
> Maybe I will fall off my chair.



It was $3350. Did you fall off your chair?  That's why I think it's definitely too much, but at the same time I love it. I am now officially on a ban! Also am doing major closet cleaning this weekend and anything I don't wear frequently is going for sale or to consignment...


----------



## Fabulousity630

Vanana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've seen this jacket below on various celebrities.  Does anyone have intel on whether or not this is going to be something available for pre-fall? also would love info on material and price of course. I think I am in love....
> 
> View attachment 3683308
> View attachment 3683309



Yes, it is! My SA sent me some pics from the pre-fall trunk show and this is one of the jackets he showed me! Pre-fall is going to be great!!


----------



## pigleto972001

It was very cute ! Lighter than I expected. The fabric is pretty. But I couldn't justify paying full price for it w Paris ritz coming.  The cut is flattering. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Excuse the sweatpants haha.


----------



## pigleto972001

Whoops double pic !


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> It was $3350. Did you fall off your chair?


Yes I did! I feel better about my $300 items now. 

It is crazy out of my budget, but it's so gorgeous.

If I had a piece like this versus a jacket, I'd use it a lot, so the cost per wear would actually be reasonable, compared to a jacket I may only wear occasionally.


----------



## Vanana

Fabulousity630 said:


> Yes, it is! My SA sent me some pics from the pre-fall trunk show and this is one of the jackets he showed me! Pre-fall is going to be great!!


Oh boy - I'm definitely putting a stop to all other purchases. I have already many pre-fall items on reserve, and it looks like RTW will be quite destructive to my bank account as well.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 2. Frustration at not being able to find things that I like of at least decent quality elsewhere.


This is where I am - looking for that sweet spot but in a much lower range.


----------



## chowlover2

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843


You look fabulous, don't listen to him. What's not to like?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I have definitely lost my mind! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> It was $3350. Did you fall off your chair?  That's why I think it's definitely too much, but at the same time I love it. I am now officially on a ban! Also am doing major closet cleaning this weekend and anything I don't wear frequently is going for sale or to consignment...



You have been so good at finding great deals and prioritizing what you buy. Far better to buy something that you know you will wear than something that will hang in your closet unused. (I don't think I commented on your silver jacket post. We have all made a mistake or two. It's part of the learning process.)  This jacket like adorable on you. Don't feel guilty. If you love it and can afford it go for it.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've seen this jacket below on various celebrities.  Does anyone have intel on whether or not this is going to be something available for pre-fall? also would love info on material and price of course. I think I am in love....
> 
> View attachment 3683308
> View attachment 3683309



From the buttons this looks like it's from the cosmopolite collection coming soon.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3683327



It's really great. Wait for the sale. [emoji1]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok well I'll give a brief answer here too, although I'd love to hear how the cafe crowd addresses the question.
> 
> I think rarely if ever are Chanel's prices justified by their quality. Yes, they are often great quality pieces, but the prices have become so high as to make any discussion of true value completely absurd. Maybe if you buy the rare $3000-4000 jacket on sale. When I buy Chanel it's for two reasons: 1. A pure, irrational splurge for love and love alone or 2. Frustration at not being able to find things that I like of at least decent quality elsewhere.
> 
> That's kind of why I think outside opinions will help here. I think we have all lost our minds. [emoji23]



Ha ha Pocketbook Pup well said I feel the same. Something about Chanel that's hard to explain. Well first it makes feel magical. The fit,cut and the most important details. It's just exceptional... Makes the simpliest outfit Masterpiece
Second Chanel is timeless. If you really like the pieces ,you purchase.You reach for them years to come. You mix years and seasons. The elegance,the extravagance endless...
Ups I could go on and on.
I think you are right.Our opinions here will be bias...[emoji12]We all lost our minds[emoji51] 
And we don't care ha ha [emoji854][emoji51][emoji41][emoji133][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> It was very cute ! Lighter than I expected. The fabric is pretty. But I couldn't justify paying full price for it w Paris ritz coming.  The cut is flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683325
> View attachment 3683326
> 
> 
> Excuse the sweatpants haha.



You know Pigleto ,from all the Velcro pieces I think that this jacket is the best. Of course I love those colors and tweed but also I like that the Velcro parts are lower not right on chest and also dark color Velcro not as odd to me. But I think that it's not going to be wearable for years to come. [emoji848]Although probably will become collectible [emoji4] Again it's just my opinion for myself,please I do not want to offend anyone [emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]
If I would be in my 20's I would definitely get it. And I love the runway look with those Lace dresses [emoji7] 
What are you planning to wear with? Are you considering those Lace dresses look?


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> Interesting question - where do you ladies draw that line? To balance price versus basics. Eg black pants or a high quality plain black sweater? How low (or high) will you go for basics?
> 
> I find there is a level of quality that I'm willing to pay extra for - fabric, cut, etc even at the basic level because sometimes cheaper stuff just looks cheap after the first few wears.
> 
> I have a thin sea-island cotton sweater from Prada that I thought was too expensive for a 'plain black sweater.'  But it washes well, fits beautifully and still looks new even though I've put it through a few unfortunately abusive situations. I also have thrown out *many* cheaper sweaters because they look like garbage after one or two wears.
> 
> I'm slowly trying to replace my Banana Republic/Club Monaco work wardrobe with nicer pieces. I found some M Missoni pieces fit me really well, at a reasonable price point, and are very easy-care. I will see how they last, and I'm also gradually adding a few C pieces but very slowly.



Genie If I can advise. Sometimes to balance your purchases,it's nothing wrong to look at resale market as well. I don't know where you live ,but here in US online resale market is amazing. There are sellers who do that for business.A lot of them take returns as well. But I do research very well the items,that I want to purchase,so practically never was need to return To me it's better to buy exceptional quality pieces like Chanel or Valentino NWT from earlier years collections, than to purchase lower quality for full price at the store. And sometimes,you find exceptional pieces,that it was even very hard to get in stores Or runway pieces at fraction of the original price.
Chanel is timeless,so if you want to budget,you do both. I learned that through my hard 7 years,being caregiver for my paraplegic DH ,living in and out of hospitals,online resale market was my option and my shopping therapy [emoji41]and even my life about to change any minute now,hopefully before Paris Ritz c ollection arrives ,I still have my eyes on earlier years Chanel pieces as well, resale market. About cashmere,I tried many brands. Like everyone was claiming that Loro Piana is one of the best,but to me the only thing I liked that was so soft,but after a few wears it's already peeling. And my Chanel sweaters ,which I wore them a lot,still like new[emoji12] [emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

To partially answer Genie27's question:  When I look at Chanels to purchase, I am looking at style, fabric and something hopefully unique in the styling.  The weave of the fabric is particularly important because very few if any other designers create the fabrics that this house creates.  I am willing to put up with a style that has been done (hello, 4 pocket jacket) or some of their other pieces that keep popping up stylewise through the years if they are fabricated in an interesting fabric, lovely trims and buttons.  What I will not be purchasing is something that I feel is not unique and can be found elsewhere and that is true even if I think that I will wear it a great deal probably because  I  can not justify the Chanel price point in my head.   A plain cashmere sweater illustrates this point for me.  I know there are other very good brands that will produce an identical product for a fraction of the price.  If I saw one, I wouldn't feel the need to buy it just because it has a Chanel label.    I purchased the black long cashmere cardigan with the white and coral trim and iridescent buttons after viewing Vanana's pictures.  That to me was not just any black cashmere sweater.  It was a unique and interesting piece and I believe the price was the same as the one that ailoveresale has just posted.  I do not mean to hurt anyone or insult them with my opinion.  It is just my opinion for what works for me.  Everyone is different and has different wants and needs and that is the way it should be and a person must do what they feel is right for them and their lifestyle.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I was just trying the sweater out with my casual "Mom duty" outfit that I'm wearing today and I think it looks pretty chic... of course I don't think the price is justified. But sometimes I want to throw something on that will elevate the rest of my outfit. I see other moms who are in athleisure all the time and I'm just not like that, but I also can't wear tweed jackets on the weekends with my kids. I think this might end up being a staple for me!
> View attachment 3683312
> 
> View attachment 3683313



It looks sporty and luxe on you. I think it fits in your lifestyle a lot. Running with kids ,you can throw jeans,or midi or long jersey dress ,skirt and T shirt and low shoes or fancy trainers and this jacket . And voila you are very stylish mother.I think it will make you feel and look exquisite. Yes,you just running errands,or with the kids.but no reason it shouldn't be in style[emoji12] And since it's so wearable in your lifestyle,it's justifies the price[emoji41]So spoil yourself,life is too short.I would just get it and say to myself I deserve it![emoji12] It helps to keep the consciousness quiet[emoji6][emoji51][emoji177]


----------



## Genie27

@girleuro - I'm in Canada, but even with the shipping, exchange rate and possible duties, it's still a good deal to purchase in the resale market. I've been learning a lot in this thread and was able to buy a few beautiful pieces from older collections. The ladies here gave me fantastic advice. 

Grace, your philosophy makes sense - that was a lovely cardigan with gorgeous details. 

I'm still adjusting my thoughts on what suits me, and what is worth buying, and what actually will get used.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> @girleuro - I'm in Canada, but even with the shipping, exchange rate and possible duties, it's still a good deal to purchase in the resale market. I've been learning a lot in this thread and was able to buy a few beautiful pieces from older collections. The ladies here gave me fantastic advice.
> 
> Grace, your philosophy makes sense - that was a lovely cardigan with gorgeous details.
> 
> I'm still adjusting my thoughts on what suits me, and what is worth buying, and what actually will get used.


Once you settle on what suits you and your figure, it will be easier to determine what to buy.  Some women never figure that out and become the prey of sales people.  What actually gets used is an issue for all of use because your life and priorities change at different points.  Work, marriage, children, retirement.  All of these things dictate what you need for that life and what you can afford as well.


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> Once you settle on what suits you and your figure, it will be easier to determine what to buy.  Some women never figure that out and become the prey of sales people.  What actually gets used is an issue for all of use because your life and priorities change at different points.  Work, marriage, children, retirement.  All of these things dictate what you need for that life and what you can afford as well.



Absolutely agree with you Gracekelly
The most important thing to find what fits for one's lifestyle ,climate,style.Whats flattering. It's a learning process. In all my craziness,I did some mistakes in the beginning. Sometimes you purchase without thinking how is going to bevimplemented in your lifestyle and another one how is going to be flattering on you. Sometimes we see something on someone else,and because of good price,we rush to purchase and when after once or twice wear,you don't reach for it anymore.
I have been there. Now I look at many things. Because if you purchase Chanel ,it's expensive so you don't want to hang in the closet and then figure it out how to style or even that piece would work for you. Now before I purchase,I think how I want to style it.And I prepare in my head not one,but many more looks,because I get bored with the same look [emoji849]and then I make a decision. I try not to do impulse purchases anymore. It happens,but I say less and less. I like to open my closet and love every piece of clothing,accessory,etc... [emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

I never want to purchase something where I have to go looking in the marketplace to find another piece to go with it.  I try to keep the wardrobe down to the basics and then punctuate it with the interesting finds and that can be a Chanel jacket or even one from J Crew.


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> @girleuro - I'm in Canada, but even with the shipping, exchange rate and possible duties, it's still a good deal to purchase in the resale market. I've been learning a lot in this thread and was able to buy a few beautiful pieces from older collections. The ladies here gave me fantastic advice.
> 
> Grace, your philosophy makes sense - that was a lovely cardigan with gorgeous details.
> 
> I'm still adjusting my thoughts on what suits me, and what is worth buying, and what actually will get used.



Yes Genie, just take it slowly. Find your own style,don't repeat so many other women,including mine mistakes,to buy because on sale or great price. In your free time. Put your style together on paper or on app See what is flattering on you ,how it will work in your lifestyle and how many looks you could create with those pieces. It's a learning process,a journey [emoji4][emoji177] And we are all here ,to advise each other .I like also another thread,which is something like keeping budget or shopping your own closet. That's also amazing women group,that you can learn. Just by reading,It made me to look at my own closet and start mixing different looks. And start shopping smarter. I can't say that I keep a budget,but at least I shop smarter[emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> I never want to purchase something where I have to go looking in the marketplace to find another piece to go with it.  I try to keep the wardrobe down to the basics and then punctuate it with the interesting finds and that can be a Chanel jacket or even one from J Crew.



I try to do the same Gracekelly,but it happens I can't lie ,sometimes my imagination goes wild  and wonders [emoji854][emoji12]


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Interesting question - where do you ladies draw that line? To balance price versus basics. Eg black pants or a high quality plain black sweater? How low (or high) will you go for basics?
> 
> I find there is a level of quality that I'm willing to pay extra for - fabric, cut, etc even at the basic level because sometimes cheaper stuff just looks cheap after the first few wears.
> 
> I have a thin sea-island cotton sweater from Prada that I thought was too expensive for a 'plain black sweater.'  But it washes well, fits beautifully and still looks new even though I've put it through a few unfortunately abusive situations. I also have thrown out *many* cheaper sweaters because they look like garbage after one or two wears.
> 
> I'm slowly trying to replace my Banana Republic/Club Monaco work wardrobe with nicer pieces. I found some M Missoni pieces fit me really well, at a reasonable price point, and are very easy-care. I will see how they last, and I'm also gradually adding a few C pieces but very slowly.



Great question.  This is also individual and don' t mean to offend anyone here.  I definitely have a point where I draw the line, although it may not seem like it from my recent purchase!  I recently completely re-did my work wardrobe as I hadn't really purchased any new work clothes in the past 10 years.  I got a Saks personal stylist to help me, and something she told me really stuck.  She said she used to buy Gucci, Prada, Chanel pants and then she realized you can get good quality and similar style from Theory or Vince.  She said to save the splurges for the special pieces and for staples, stick to mid-level brands.  Pretty much everything you see me wearing under my jackets is Theory, Vince, L'Agence, Equipment, or Rag & Bone.  I cannot bring myself to buy expensive shirts because of the maintenance.  I have no interest in paying $800 for a t-shirt (the Coco Cuba comes to mind).  The only reason my recent sweater purchase seemed justified is because the style is unique, and it's hard to see in pictures but there is a unique crochet pattern in the mid-section.  Also the fit is just hard to replicate.  I could probably find something similar at Zara, but would I feel as good in it?  Probably not.
I am also in a fortunate situation where I work because I enjoy it.  My husband offered that I cut back or stay at home with the kids and I could not do that.  I like working to be able to buy my own things.  I recently talked to a friend whose husband also told her he was ok with her not working and she was asking me why I decided to keep working.  My answer?  "I work for Chanel."
I hope DH never reads this, he will probably commit me!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Genie I love this question. I'm going to answe in the cafe thread because I think maybe it's a bitoff ttopic for this thread?


Forgive my ignorance, you would think I would know since I'm a long time member, but what is the cafe thread?



pigleto972001 said:


> It was very cute ! Lighter than I expected. The fabric is pretty. But I couldn't justify paying full price for it w Paris ritz coming.  The cut is flattering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683325
> View attachment 3683326
> 
> 
> Excuse the sweatpants haha.



It is cute but I would also wait for the sale!



Genie27 said:


> Yes I did! I feel better about my $300 items now.
> 
> It is crazy out of my budget, but it's so gorgeous.
> 
> If I had a piece like this versus a jacket, I'd use it a lot, so the cost per wear would actually be reasonable, compared to a jacket I may only wear occasionally.


Haha I know it's completely ridiculous.   That's how I'm justifying it - I will probably wear it more than some of the jackets I own that were the same price.  



Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have been so good at finding great deals and prioritizing what you buy. Far better to buy something that you know you will wear than something that will hang in your closet unused. (I don't think I commented on your silver jacket post. We have all made a mistake or two. It's part of the learning process.)  This jacket like adorable on you. Don't feel guilty. If you love it and can afford it go for it.



Thank you, so kind of you to say.   I do enjoy the hunt of a great deal - most of the Chanel sweaters I own were less than $500, so it was hard to stomach paying full price for this.  I'm definitely moving some other less used items out of my closet to help offset this purchase!



gracekelly said:


> To partially answer Genie27's question:  When I look at Chanels to purchase, I am looking at style, fabric and something hopefully unique in the styling.  The weave of the fabric is particularly important because very few if any other designers create the fabrics that this house creates.  I am willing to put up with a style that has been done (hello, 4 pocket jacket) or some of their other pieces that keep popping up stylewise through the years if they are fabricated in an interesting fabric, lovely trims and buttons.  What I will not be purchasing is something that I feel is not unique and can be found elsewhere and that is true even if I think that I will wear it a great deal probably because  I  can not justify the Chanel price point in my head.   A plain cashmere sweater illustrates this point for me.  I know there are other very good brands that will produce an identical product for a fraction of the price.  If I saw one, I wouldn't feel the need to buy it just because it has a Chanel label.    I purchased the black long cashmere cardigan with the white and coral trim and iridescent buttons after viewing Vanana's pictures.  That to me was not just any black cashmere sweater.  It was a unique and interesting piece and I believe the price was the same as the one that ailoveresale has just posted.  I do not mean to hurt anyone or insult them with my opinion.  It is just my opinion for what works for me.  Everyone is different and has different wants and needs and that is the way it should be and a person must do what they feel is right for them and their lifestyle.



Well said!



girleuro said:


> It looks sporty and luxe on you. I think it fits in your lifestyle a lot. Running with kids ,you can throw jeans,or midi or long jersey dress ,skirt and T shirt and low shoes or fancy trainers and this jacket . And voila you are very stylish mother.I think it will make you feel and look exquisite. Yes,you just running errands,or with the kids.but no reason it shouldn't be in style[emoji12] And since it's so wearable in your lifestyle,it's justifies the price[emoji41]So spoil yourself,life is too short.I would just get it and say to myself I deserve it![emoji12] It helps to keep the consciousness quiet[emoji6][emoji51][emoji177]


Thank you!  You have made me feel much better about it.


----------



## ailoveresale

girleuro said:


> Absolutely agree with you Gracekelly
> The most important thing to find what fits for one's lifestyle ,climate,style.Whats flattering. It's a learning process. In all my craziness,I did some mistakes in the beginning. Sometimes you purchase without thinking how is going to bevimplemented in your lifestyle and another one how is going to be flattering on you. Sometimes we see something on someone else,and because of good price,we rush to purchase and when after once or twice wear,you don't reach for it anymore.
> I have been there. Now I look at many things. Because if you purchase Chanel ,it's expensive so you don't want to hang in the closet and then figure it out how to style or even that piece would work for you. Now before I purchase,I think how I want to style it.And I prepare in my head not one,but many more looks,because I get bored with the same look [emoji849]and then I make a decision. I try not to do impulse purchases anymore. It happens,but I say less and less. I like to open my closet and love every piece of clothing,accessory,etc... [emoji177]


Well said!  I have definitely gone through a learning process in the past year.  Now I know what works for me and my lifestyle, and I try to tell myself that I shouldn't just buy something because it's on sale, because even at 40% off Chanel is still an expensive price point.  Sales season is coming up soon...  Must. Be. Strong!!!


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Great question.  This is also individual and don' t mean to offend anyone here.  I definitely have a point where I draw the line, although it may not seem like it from my recent purchase!  I recently completely re-did my work wardrobe as I hadn't really purchased any new work clothes in the past 10 years.  I got a Saks personal stylist to help me, and something she told me really stuck.  She said she used to buy Gucci, Prada, Chanel pants and then she realized you can get good quality and similar style from Theory or Vince.  She said to save the splurges for the special pieces and for staples, stick to mid-level brands.  Pretty much everything you see me wearing under my jackets is Theory, Vince, L'Agence, Equipment, or Rag & Bone.  I cannot bring myself to buy expensive shirts because of the maintenance.  I have no interest in paying $800 for a t-shirt (the Coco Cuba comes to mind).  The only reason my recent sweater purchase seemed justified is because the style is unique, and it's hard to see in pictures but there is a unique crochet pattern in the mid-section.  Also the fit is just hard to replicate.  I could probably find something similar at Zara, but would I feel as good in it?  Probably not.
> I am also in a fortunate situation where I work because I enjoy it.  My husband offered that I cut back or stay at home with the kids and I could not do that.  I like working to be able to buy my own things.  I recently talked to a friend whose husband also told her he was ok with her not working and she was asking me why I decided to keep working.  My answer?  "I work for Chanel."
> I hope DH never reads this, he will probably commit me!
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, you would think I would know since I'm a long time member, but what is the cafe thread?
> 
> 
> 
> It is cute but I would also wait for the sale!
> 
> 
> Haha I know it's completely ridiculous.   That's how I'm justifying it - I will probably wear it more than some of the jackets I own that were the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, so kind of you to say.   I do enjoy the hunt of a great deal - most of the Chanel sweaters I own were less than $500, so it was hard to stomach paying full price for this.  I'm definitely moving some other less used items out of my closet to help offset this purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  You have made me feel much better about it.



You are so welcome. I am happy that it makes you feel better[emoji4][emoji56] it's just maybe for others is not as wearable,but in your case,it looks that it's definitely to go piece. And one,that styles easy all your outfit. So it's definitely no brainer that for you is a good investment. And then you can focus on another good investment piece like a jacket ,that would go with many of your outfits for the weekends[emoji12] 
I think your DH is like mine. Trust me he suspects,but what he doesn't know it doesn't hurt him [emoji12] But his beliefs are like why you wanted to be branded? Create your own brand,etc... [emoji849]He justifies and he would spend money on jewelry,or watch,( actually I couldn't believe it, I showed him the ring I want on our woe renewal and he even didn't blink he said as soon as we get our financial blessing,he will get me, the only thing he is not going to retail, he called to ppl he knows that owe diamond mines,but its still crazy price) but clothing,he says that I brainwashed,and that Chanel puts a spell on their things,that dummies like me buy it.[emoji51]That's his philosophy,but who cares what he thinks. I never tell my DH the prices I know he knows,he used to be Wall Street trader , but as long as he doesn't hear the price,he is ok I just tell him like this I got at amazing price,on sale and that works. 
I blame myself that I shared how Chanel looks,now he just looks-It's new ? Chanel? Silly me. [emoji854]He doesn't care, he would never know [emoji15]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok well I'll give a brief answer here too, although I'd love to hear how the cafe crowd addresses the question.
> 
> I think rarely if ever are Chanel's prices justified by their quality. Yes, they are often great quality pieces, but the prices have become so high as to make any discussion of true value completely absurd. Maybe if you buy the rare $3000-4000 jacket on sale. When I buy Chanel it's for two reasons: 1. A pure, irrational splurge for love and love alone or 2. Frustration at not being able to find things that I like of at least decent quality elsewhere.
> 
> That's kind of why I think outside opinions will help here. I think we have all lost our minds. [emoji23]



Yes agree about losing our minds but once you have enjoyed the detail, fabric, fit of some of the exceptional pieces you get at Chanel everything else is a little or very disappointing to me. If I run out of budget or decide to stop overspending on RTW I think I'll find a tailor to ,copy ' one or two of my suits per season with nice tweeds. I know a lady who has done this a lot, her tailor is in Italy. She looks smashing. Anyone in for a small trip to Milan twice a year?
Of course for basics I don't need and can't afford all Chanel even if I wouldn't say no to a closet filled with only Chanel, Dior,Hermès [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes agree about losing our minds but once you have enjoyed the detail, fabric, fit of some of the exceptional pieces you get at Chanel everything else is a little or very disappointing to me. If I run out of budget or decide to stop overspending on RTW I think I'll find a tailor to ,copy ' one or two of my suits per season with nice tweeds. I know a lady who has done this a lot, her tailor is in Italy. She looks smashing. Anyone in for a small trip to Milan twice a year?
> Of course for basics I don't need and can't afford all Chanel even if I wouldn't say no to a closet filled with only Chanel, Dior,Hermès [emoji848][emoji23]



Pourquoipas Taylor if it's really good ,then sounds great. But I don't know how in Italy,but here in South Florida,I haven't found one. I tried ,here in Miami ,there is huge fabric store and they have taylor service as well. So last year I was lusted after Celine cream pleated long dress with open back,as soon as I saw in one of fashion magazines. So I emailed Saks customer service,and some other stores.They told me that it haven't arrived yet. They should have it or they will try to find me. So I thought to myself,let me try Taylor services. With bunch of expensive Italian jersey and service,they gave me an estimate not much less than original. So no I decided to get original and finally I got it and absolutely love it. It's like to find great hair stylist( I had to drive over an hour,) the same way to get great Taylor it's hard. The only Taylor would work for me,it's the one,who doesn't ask me in fittings how do I feel?[emoji849] should I add inch? Or take in? I need something I put on and it fits [emoji12] 
Well I do love Italy,I do plan to travel to Europe this year, and probably since my parents are there,we will start living some part of the year in Europe,not sure where I would like to live in Europe [emoji848],so maybe I will ask you for the info on that good one Italian Taylor [emoji12]
But I doubt that something could be better than Chanel [emoji6][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Pourquoipas Taylor if it's really good ,then sounds great. But I don't know how in Italy,but here in South Florida,I haven't found one. I tried ,here in Miami ,there is huge fabric store and they have taylor service as well. So last year I was lusted after Celine cream pleated long dress with open back,as soon as I saw in one of fashion magazines. So I emailed Saks customer service,and some other stores.They told me that it haven't arrived yet. They should have it or they will try to find me. So I thought to myself,let me try Taylor services. With bunch of expensive Italian jersey and service,they gave me an estimate not much less than original. So no I decided to get original and finally I got it and absolutely love it. It's like to find great hair stylist( I had to drive over an hour,) the same way to get great Taylor it's hard. The only Taylor would work for me,it's the one,who doesn't ask me in fittings how do I feel?[emoji849] should I add inch? Or take in? I need something I put on and it fits [emoji12]
> Well I do love Italy,I do plan to travel to Europe this year, and probably since my parents are there,we will start living some part of the year in Europe,not sure where I would like to live in Europe [emoji848],so maybe I will ask you for the info on that good one Italian Taylor [emoji12]
> But I doubt that something could be better than Chanel [emoji6][emoji177]



I will ask and keep you posted. And of course it won't be better than Chanel, that'll be rather difficult. The idea would be to have a perfectly fitting and well tailored thing with a good fabric, silk lining and some nice buttons. I guess this might cost between a couple of hundreds to thousand dollars. No idea if this is realistic considering the local work cost. Bespoke for ladies. Women stopped sewing their own clothes decades ago when they became cheaper and 'discardable ' and branding became desirable. Probably there is still a market for this kind of service. New body measurements software might make online ordering realistic. But it won't be easy to replace the boutique feeling and touching the materials. Sorry to bore you on a Sunday but somehow I can't upload any pics on TPF for a week or so ( unexpected format??)


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I will ask and keep you posted. And of course it won't be better than Chanel, that'll be rather difficult. The idea would be to have a perfectly fitting and well tailored thing with a good fabric, silk lining and some nice buttons. I guess this might cost between a couple of hundreds to thousand dollars. No idea if this is realistic considering the local work cost. Bespoke for ladies. Women stopped sewing their own clothes decades ago when they became cheaper and 'discardable ' and branding became desirable. Probably there is still a market for this kind of service. New body measurements software might make online ordering realistic. But it won't be easy to replace the boutique feeling and touching the materials. Sorry to bore you on a Sunday but somehow I can't upload any pics on TPF for a week or so ( unexpected format??)



Thank you Pourquoipas you are not boring at all. It's 4:30 in the morning in South Florida,and I haven't go to sleep as yet[emoji12] I am recuperating from my back injury (Sciatica) so all I can do rest and connect on TPF My life was kind of crazy already for the last 7 years,because of my DH paralysis,and now even [emoji854] but I am ok I am enjoying my rest,and reading,writing,learning I love TPF And slowly get ready for life change. Uh i know my DH is not going to be happy,once I start going to Chanel stores again. I do buy some things now,some from online resale,some like from last year prefall , I ask for me to find and still buy without trying on. It's just different once you see and touch,it's hard to say no. So I am excited. I take life how it comes. But always try to make myself happy. And honestly,even I love some things from this year collections ,specially pre fall. A oh I want many things...,but I still looking for some earlier years collections items as well ,like 2015 Paris Dubai.I love love everything in that collection [emoji7] But we were at the hospitals a lot,so of course I missed completely...[emoji853]Shopping is a great Therapy and God knows I deserve it [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Thank you Pourquoipas you are not boring at all. It's 4:30 in the morning in South Florida,and I haven't go to sleep as yet[emoji12] I am recuperating from my back injury (Sciatica) so all I can do rest and connect on TPF My life was kind of crazy already for the last 7 years,because of my DH paralysis,and now even [emoji854] but I am ok I am enjoying my rest,and reading,writing,learning I love TPF And slowly get ready for life change. Uh i know my DH is not going to be happy,once I start going to Chanel stores again. I do buy some things now,some from online resale,some like from last year prefall , I ask for me to find and still buy without trying on. It's just different once you see and touch,it's hard to say no. So I am excited. I take life how it comes. But always try to make myself happy. And honestly,even I love some things from this year collections ,specially pre fall. A oh I want many things...,but I still looking for some earlier years collections items as well ,like 2015 Paris Dubai.I love love everything in that collection [emoji7] But we were at the hospitals a lot,so of course I missed completely...[emoji853]Shopping is a great Therapy and God knows I deserve it [emoji12]



Fully agree, shopping is therapeutic and it's such a rewarding hobby to try to dress nicely. We're blessed to be able to afford those nice things. Health is more important and that's out of our control for the biggest part[emoji26]. I have two items I bought from Dubai Cruise . The Keffiyeh bolero I loved on someone else but never wore after getting it and the beige tweed zipped  tweed jacket Lindsey Wixson wore on the Chanel ads . I loved both on others , now I buy things I love on myself !


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> My latest outfit, DH hates it [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682842
> 
> View attachment 3682843



DHs are so strange! You look perfectly Ari-perfect as always 

What I've learned from mine:

Don't wear purple:
Girls who wore purple at his school (Germany) became social workers 

Wear Dolce Gabbana corset dresses all the time, even in bed (or especially in bed). 

Don't wear jean skirts, people will think I'm homeless 

Wear my Gucci Dionysus gold boots all the time, even in bed etc


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> DHs are so strange! You look perfectly Ari-perfect as always
> 
> What I've learned from mine:
> 
> Don't wear purple:
> Girls who wore purple at his school (Germany) became social workers
> 
> Wear Dolce Gabbana corset dresses all the time, even in bed (or especially in bed).
> 
> Don't wear jean skirts, people will think I'm homeless
> 
> Wear my Gucci Dionysus gold boots all the time, even in bed etc



Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
You are totally right. I think today he is happier


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822



Alway and all-ways fabulous ari


----------



## Genie27

I have to agree with your DH.  this is a fabulous look.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822



I was sure you'll find perfect looks for this cardigan! Where's the marinière from ? [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> Alway and all-ways fabulous ari


papertiger, Thank you ! 


Genie27 said:


> I have to agree with your DH.  this is a fabulous look.


Genie, thank you! He does have good taste, but very traditional. 


Pourquoipas said:


> I was sure you'll find perfect looks for this cardigan! Where's the marinière from ? [emoji76][emoji76]


Thank you PQP, I wanted to repeat your quote tha D&G is man's friendly, but the self check had different opinion [emoji38] the top is very fine wool from couple of years ago, bought it on sale - Mark Jacobs. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851



Lovely look! It has a bit of spring feeling from the shoes [emoji7] I love this suit!


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851


Tres chic.


----------



## ailoveresale

girleuro said:


> You are so welcome. I am happy that it makes you feel better[emoji4][emoji56] it's just maybe for others is not as wearable,but in your case,it looks that it's definitely to go piece. And one,that styles easy all your outfit. So it's definitely no brainer that for you is a good investment. And then you can focus on another good investment piece like a jacket ,that would go with many of your outfits for the weekends[emoji12]
> I think your DH is like mine. Trust me he suspects,but what he doesn't know it doesn't hurt him [emoji12] But his beliefs are like why you wanted to be branded? Create your own brand,etc... [emoji849]He justifies and he would spend money on jewelry,or watch,( actually I couldn't believe it, I showed him the ring I want on our woe renewal and he even didn't blink he said as soon as we get our financial blessing,he will get me, the only thing he is not going to retail, he called to ppl he knows that owe diamond mines,but its still crazy price) but clothing,he says that I brainwashed,and that Chanel puts a spell on their things,that dummies like me buy it.[emoji51]That's his philosophy,but who cares what he thinks. I never tell my DH the prices I know he knows,he used to be Wall Street trader , but as long as he doesn't hear the price,he is ok I just tell him like this I got at amazing price,on sale and that works.
> I blame myself that I shared how Chanel looks,now he just looks-It's new ? Chanel? Silly me. [emoji854]He doesn't care, he would never know [emoji15]



Yes our DHs sound exactly alike! I don't tell him the prices but I know he suspects. One of these days I will get discovered. If you don't see me on the thread for a while you will know that happened. [emoji23]



Pourquoipas said:


> Yes agree about losing our minds but once you have enjoyed the detail, fabric, fit of some of the exceptional pieces you get at Chanel everything else is a little or very disappointing to me. If I run out of budget or decide to stop overspending on RTW I think I'll find a tailor to ,copy ' one or two of my suits per season with nice tweeds. I know a lady who has done this a lot, her tailor is in Italy. She looks smashing. Anyone in for a small trip to Milan twice a year?
> Of course for basics I don't need and can't afford all Chanel even if I wouldn't say no to a closet filled with only Chanel, Dior,Hermès [emoji848][emoji23]



A nice bespoke tweed suit? If you do it, I'd love to see it! This is the way fashion used to be!



ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822



Chic as usual!



Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851



Classic suit! Love it!


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851



beautiful look on you!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3683327



pigleto, I like it very much closed, but open doesn't it feel like too much fabric?


----------



## ari

As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.



Makes perfect sense Ari, and you deserve it and wear it well. Lovely outfit.

Porquoispas I like your outfit as well. The shoes are very nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.



You're a perfect an ambassador for Chanel! Dreaming about it and making your dream come true. You earn it!


----------



## Genie27

@ailoveresale its in the Hermes forum - and is a general chat thread. Come join us. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-cafe-bon-temps-good-times-cafe.882228/


----------



## Genie27

Ari, that is sweet. You wear Chanel so beautifully.


----------



## girleuro

papertiger said:


> DHs are so strange! You look perfectly Ari-perfect as always
> 
> What I've learned from mine:
> 
> Don't wear purple:
> Girls who wore purple at his school (Germany) became social workers
> 
> Wear Dolce Gabbana corset dresses all the time, even in bed (or especially in bed).
> 
> Don't wear jean skirts, people will think I'm homeless
> 
> Wear my Gucci Dionysus gold boots all the time, even in bed etc



Wow Papertiger,I thought that only my DH has crazy ideas,but I see that al DH all over the world has a quite an imagination [emoji15]
Colors like everything around us have energy. And talking about Purple -is enrichment color,Purple means royalty and success[emoji6][emoji177]Its good color to wear to attract [emoji383][emoji51][emoji41][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822



That's totally fabulous look,Ari[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851



Beautiful and classy suit,Pourquoipas Love the length of the skirt .Nice proportions [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> pigleto, I like it very much closed, but open doesn't it feel like too much fabric?



Good question!! It was good on shoulders but yes too much fabric around waist. I could have cinched it tighter. If I got it I'd prob have it taken in some. Gotta wait for Paris ritz


----------



## papertiger

girleuro said:


> Wow Papertiger,I thought that only my DH has crazy ideas,but I see that al DH all over the world has a quite an imagination [emoji15]
> Colors like everything around us have energy. And talking about Purple -is enrichment color,Purple means royalty and success[emoji6][emoji177]Its good color to wear to attract [emoji383][emoji51][emoji41][emoji177]



Love purple

and what is wrong with wanting to be a social worker?


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.



Ari what a beautiful story[emoji4] And you live only once so if you can ,you must enjoy Chanel as much as you want[emoji12] 
And wow you have a Seamstress skills as well,that's truly impressive. 
I always envied girls,who can make an outfit overnight if they need it.I tried but no such luck. Although I am an amazing Chef,the seamstress oh I am bad [emoji854] 
I was growing up also in closed world, in Lithuania,which was under Soviet occupation and the only way to touch that western style,like Chanel, it was to find looks in fashion magazines and take it to the  Taylor. I always loved Chanel as well,but never ever imagine that one day I could wear it[emoji4] 
I agree it is expensive,but like I told my DH .there is nothing like Chanel[emoji41] It's something you put on and it's just fits so amazing.Its fabric,cut and details beyond imagination [emoji133][emoji4][emoji177][emoji56]
So as you ,I will always wear more or less Chanel,according how life brings affordability [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

papertiger said:


> Love purple
> 
> and what is wrong with wanting to be a social worker?



It's nothing wrong with any job and you should wear what you love[emoji12] I love purple too , but never realized that is such a powerful color [emoji6] until my DH told me so [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Fully agree, shopping is therapeutic and it's such a rewarding hobby to try to dress nicely. We're blessed to be able to afford those nice things. Health is more important and that's out of our control for the biggest part[emoji26]. I have two items I bought from Dubai Cruise . The Keffiyeh bolero I loved on someone else but never wore after getting it and the beige tweed zipped  tweed jacket Lindsey Wixson wore on the Chanel ads . I loved both on others , now I buy things I love on myself !



Oh no I have been there as well [emoji849]I loved how it looks on someone else, and impulse bought it,without thinking how this going to be flattering on me[emoji853] and a few that I didn't thought through how it will fit in my closet. But the second reason is not as bad as first one.It is hope,that one day you will reach for it[emoji6] It happened to me with a jacket from suit in adds from 2012 spring collection. I did not wear right away,but after a few years ,I liked it
Well its still not smart shopping[emoji849][emoji177] But the most important thing that we learn from our pricy mistakes [emoji6].


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Oh no I have been there as well [emoji849]I loved how it looks on someone else, and impulse bought it,without thinking how this going to be flattering on me[emoji853] and a few that I didn't thought through how it will fit in my closet. But the second reason is not as bad as first one.It is hope,that one day you will reach for it[emoji6] It happened to me with a jacket from suit in adds from 2012 spring collection. I did not wear right away,but after a few years ,I liked it
> Well its still not smart shopping[emoji849][emoji177] But the most important thing that we learn from our pricy mistakes [emoji6].



Serendipity will bring a matching outfit along one day and I will wear both happily, no doubt but it's always better to plan ahead how to wear the new jacket...[emoji228]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Serendipity will bring a matching outfit along one day and I will wear both happily, no doubt but it's always better to plan ahead how to wear the new jacket...[emoji228]



Ha ha [emoji51][emoji12] well I am a dreamer,[emoji941][emoji56]so in my world everything is possible [emoji12]
But I do agree planning and styling ahead it's a must[emoji847][emoji257][emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822


Great outfit and the shoes are so different.  Which designer?


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.



What a wonderful story! [emoji4] And how awesome that you can see yourself a dress. I wish I could hem my own jeans, it would have saved me a lot of $$$ over the years. [emoji53]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> What a wonderful story! [emoji4] And how awesome that you can see yourself a dress. I wish I could hem my own jeans, it would have saved me a lot of $$$ over the years. [emoji53]


Yes Ari this is quite impressive!  I never really liked sewing, though I can and fix small things.  ailoveresale, hemming jeans is very hard.  You need a sewing machine and the right needle for the fabric.  Hemming regular pants  is doable, but I am too lazy to do it at this point and just take them in to the tailor.


----------



## pasha

ari said:


> Ahahah[emoji23] as PQP said D&G are is friendly !
> You are totally right. I think today he is happier
> View attachment 3683822





Pourquoipas said:


> Just trying to upload. I had to reinstall the app, look from last chilly week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683851



What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]

Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:


----------



## girleuro

pasha said:


> What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
> And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]
> 
> Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:
> 
> View attachment 3684566



Lovely look [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pasha said:


> What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
> And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]
> 
> Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:
> 
> View attachment 3684566



Wow. I always loved this Moscow jacket and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## EmileH

pasha said:


> What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
> And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]
> 
> Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:
> 
> View attachment 3684566



It looks very elegant on you. Fits perfectly. Love the modern simple styling.


----------



## Pourquoipas

That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.


I love this, ari. I'm glad your dream came true. You wear them so beautifully.


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.


This looks lovely on you, great neutral. What season is it?


----------



## Audrey_S

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.



Really love this jacket and missed it!!  It looks fantastic on you!  Why do you find it hard to work for you?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.



What? I think it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> This looks lovely on you, great neutral. What season is it?





Audrey_S said:


> Really love this jacket and missed it!!  It looks fantastic on you!  Why do you find it hard to work for you?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> What? I think it looks fabulous on you!



It was pré collection spring 15, first Chanel RTW  I bought   
	

		
			
		

		
	



I bought it because of the picture above I [emoji173]️ d but it's oatmeal color a little tricky on pale skin plus I got it in a large size so it's more an outerwear than a true suit jacket for me. But I try to put it in rotation as PbP would say. [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Moirai

Pourquoipas said:


> It was pré collection spring 15, first Chanel RTW  I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684761
> 
> I bought it because of the picture above I [emoji173]️ d but it's oatmeal color a little tricky on pale skin plus I got it in a large size so it's more an outerwear than a true suit jacket for me. But I try to put it in rotation as PbP would say. [emoji253][emoji253]


Yes, you should. It looks great on you. I love these older classic styles, really not old at all. I should look at the resale market.


----------



## pasha

girleuro said:


> Lovely look [emoji4][emoji177]





Pourquoipas said:


> Wow. I always loved this Moscow jacket and it looks fabulous on you!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks very elegant on you. Fits perfectly. Love the modern simple styling.



Thank you !



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.


 
Love the color of the jacket, and I think you look lovely !


----------



## Jazz47

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What? I think it looks fabulous on you!


Agreed! I think you've paired it really well with the rest of your outfit!


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> It was pré collection spring 15, first Chanel RTW  I bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684761
> 
> I bought it because of the picture above I [emoji173]️ d but it's oatmeal color a little tricky on pale skin plus I got it in a large size so it's more an outerwear than a true suit jacket for me. But I try to put it in rotation as PbP would say. [emoji253][emoji253]


You wear it *so* much better than that picture.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Yes Ari this is quite impressive!  I never really liked sewing, though I can and fix small things.  ailoveresale, hemming jeans is very hard.  You need a sewing machine and the right needle for the fabric.  Hemming regular pants  is doable, but I am too lazy to do it at this point and just take them in to the tailor.



Ok I feel better, thanks gracekelly. [emoji5]



pasha said:


> What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
> And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]
> 
> Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:
> 
> View attachment 3684566



Tres chic!



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.



I love this jacket too! I think it looks fabulous the way you are wearing it. How else do you wear it? I was thinking it would look really good with white jeans or pants, or even light khaki...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Moirai said:


> Yes, you should. It looks great on you. I love these older classic styles, really not old at all. I should look at the resale market.



Thank you Moirai, yes I think you should. Most styles turn up sooner or later!



pasha said:


> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color of the jacket, and I think you look lovely !


Thank you dear




Genie27 said:


> You wear it *so* much better than that picture.



[emoji847] but I simply love how Lindsey Wixon looks in Chanel. It would be impossible for me to look like a runway model but fair enough...[emoji253]



ailoveresale said:


> Ok I feel better, thanks gracekelly. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Tres chic!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this jacket too! I think it looks fabulous the way you are wearing it. How else do you wear it? I was thinking it would look really good with white jeans or pants, or even light khaki...



Yes I start to like it. I actually tried white and beige pants but I'm not really used to wearing pants


----------



## dharma

You look a lot nicer than the picture. I love it with pants. It's a perfect neutral jacket!!!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Moirai, yes I think you should. Most styles turn up sooner or later!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji847] but I simply love how Lindsey Wixon looks in Chanel. It would be impossible for me to look like a runway model but fair enough...[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I start to like it. I actually tried white and beige pants but I'm not really used to wearing pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684913
> View attachment 3684915



I think pants look great on you.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Moirai, yes I think you should. Most styles turn up sooner or later!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji847] but I simply love how Lindsey Wixon looks in Chanel. It would be impossible for me to look like a runway model but fair enough...[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I start to like it. I actually tried white and beige pants but I'm not really used to wearing pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684913
> View attachment 3684915



Looks great with pants!   Well styled!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> You look a lot nicer than the picture. I love it with pants. It's a perfect neutral jacket!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think pants look great on you.





chaneljewel said:


> Looks great with pants!   Well styled!!



Very encouraging ladies, thank you all. [emoji476] for compliments is almost as therapeutic as shopping  and your competent advice and appreciation is so precious to me[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
Hoping for more pictures of previous or current collections!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Moirai, yes I think you should. Most styles turn up sooner or later!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji847] but I simply love how Lindsey Wixon looks in Chanel. It would be impossible for me to look like a runway model but fair enough...[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I start to like it. I actually tried white and beige pants but I'm not really used to wearing pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684913
> View attachment 3684915



Wow it looks great with the pants too! [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068



Perfection [emoji7]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection [emoji7]


Thank you!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068


Yes!!


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068



Great look [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.



Pourquoipas that's beautiful [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068



Love this look on you and the jacket never disappoints ( except for the fabric)


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Pourquoipas that's beautiful [emoji4][emoji177]



[emoji253][emoji253]thank you girleuro!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068



That's what I call  *"style"*   You look great!!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068


You should wear this all the time 
It looks fantastic!


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068



Fabulous!


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone, out of respect I don't want to say much publicly but if you are having an issue with your black Paris Rome jacket, please talk to a store manager and specifically ask them to let corporate know. I think Chanel is weighing options to address the issue but they don't know how many of us are having an issue. You can pm me if you want more info.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Yes!!





girleuro said:


> Great look [emoji4]





Pourquoipas said:


> Love this look on you and the jacket never disappoints ( except for the fabric)





hotshot said:


> That's what I call  *"style"*   You look great!!





dharma said:


> You should wear this all the time
> It looks fantastic!





chaneljewel said:


> Fabulous!



Thank you all!  
I went to lunch and put it on the back of my chair and when I got up I saw the corner of the chair poking through the tweed.  I stopped hyperventilating and remembered what you all said, and when I picked it up and smoothed it, it went back to its usual shape.  Phew!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you all!
> I went to lunch and put it on the back of my chair and when I got up I saw the corner of the chair poking through the tweed.  I stopped hyperventilating and remembered what you all said, and when I picked it up and smoothed it, it went back to its usual shape.  Phew!


Don't you just love that rush of adrenaline when you think that you have ruined a $$$$$ piece?  Look on the bright side, it upped your metabolic rate and you burned off lunch


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I saw the corner of the chair poking through the tweed.


----------



## Genie27

Like the time the gavroche shortening my J strap came undone and the bag flung itself to the floor? Luckily it was indoors in a low-traffic area, and not on the muddy sidewalk.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3685440



That's absolutely gorgeous TankerToad that's prefall act 1 ? All look is stunning and handbag [emoji7] Thank you you for sharing [emoji177] Now it's truly in my dreams [emoji120]


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you all!
> I went to lunch and put it on the back of my chair and when I got up I saw the corner of the chair poking through the tweed.  I stopped hyperventilating and remembered what you all said, and when I picked it up and smoothed it, it went back to its usual shape.  Phew!



Oh wow Thank God [emoji120] [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685585
> View attachment 3685586
> 
> 
> Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!



The skirt is nice Pigleto . I like the second picture jacket with Lace skirt on you[emoji4]So you got short or long skirt with Lace inserts ? Are you getting any of Velcro jackets? 
I am recuperating from my back injury,so wasn't able even to look for the long skirt [emoji853] I truly lusting after the long one .Oh well it one or another way will find me.Since I am in a tropical climate,I am not in the rush [emoji12]
You know on another thought,I like first one maybe more. It's gorgeous colors. Now the Velcro,I could pass the lower one Velcro,but the one up so high on the chest,I don't know [emoji849][emoji854][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

The short skirt  the long skirt they didn't have in my size boohoo 

I love the velcro. It's grown on me. Of course they call them "fasteners."  But I hope maybe one will last til sale. We shall see. 

I was able to try the slingbacks. They were comfy ! Quite elegant. I fell odd wearing them. I'm not often elegant


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> The short skirt  the long skirt they didn't have in my size boohoo
> 
> I love the velcro. It's grown on me. Of course they call them "fasteners."  But I hope maybe one will last til sale. We shall see.
> 
> I was able to try the slingbacks. They were comfy ! Quite elegant. I fell odd wearing them. I'm not often elegant



Oh bummer. But short nice too. [emoji4] I love that kind of lingerie look . Are the skirts run small? 
Hopefully the Velcro jackets will make to the sale. I like the way it's fitted on you. It's growing half of Velcro parts on me Top one still I am not so sure. I liked the jacket that you had posted another day. That Velcro parts were not all the way on top... But the fitting I like more of these two jackets But the colors all of them are so beyond amazing[emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

The fabric is beautiful. The fantasy tweed has tiny ribbons that say chanel on them interwoven 

The skirt is true to size. Has elastic. I actually did not have my size and tried one up and one down. The size up fit better. The skirt is still a bit sheer.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Don't you just love that rush of adrenaline when you think that you have ruined a $$$$$ piece?  Look on the bright side, it upped your metabolic rate and you burned off lunch



Lol!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> The fabric is beautiful. The fantasy tweed has tiny ribbons that say chanel on them interwoven
> 
> The skirt is true to size. Has elastic. I actually did not have my size and tried one up and one down. The size up fit better. The skirt is still a bit sheer.



Uh so the skirt is little bit risqué hm I am not sure how my DH would react[emoji848][emoji849] Oh well I still want it. I will figure something how to make DH friendly [emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. I think a short slip would be fine  at least that's what I told myself


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685585
> View attachment 3685586
> 
> 
> Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!


I would like to try the long skirt, my boutique didn't have it. I tried the pink dress, but it was awful on me. Wait for the sales for the jackets! 


ailoveresale said:


> What a wonderful story! [emoji4] And how awesome that you can see yourself a dress. I wish I could hem my own jeans, it would have saved me a lot of $$$ over the years. [emoji53]


Thank you ! 


gracekelly said:


> Yes Ari this is quite impressive!  I never really liked sewing, though I can and fix small things.  ailoveresale, hemming jeans is very hard.  You need a sewing machine and the right needle for the fabric.  Hemming regular pants  is doable, but I am too lazy to do it at this point and just take them in to the tailor.


Thank you Gracekelly! Yes jeans are difficult!


pasha said:


> What fab outfits, so well co-ordinated !
> And so amusing to read about the DH comments [emoji16]
> 
> Mixing high street fashion and Chanel:
> 
> View attachment 3684566


amazing jacket- very elegant look! 


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.


Lovely with the skirt!


Moirai said:


> I love this, ari. I'm glad your dream came true. You wear them so beautifully.


Thank you Moirai ! I wanted to study fashion, so I went to work in the summer for a man's tailor as I wanted to be able to make man's jacket but fitted for a woman. I also visited paintings lessons, unfortunately or fortunately my parents didn't allow, pushed me towards Economics and obviously this was good idea as I have great career, after learning to love it. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Moirai, yes I think you should. Most styles turn up sooner or later!
> 
> 
> Thank you dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji847] but I simply love how Lindsey Wixon looks in Chanel. It would be impossible for me to look like a runway model but fair enough...[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I start to like it. I actually tried white and beige pants but I'm not really used to wearing pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684913
> View attachment 3684915


I love it both with pants and the skirt, and yes! You look better than the model!


ailoveresale said:


> Ok since you all said to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation, I decided to wear it today with a high-low outfit. With Topshop t-shirt, Uniqlo pants, and Chanel heels:
> View attachment 3685068


These Seoul jackets are perfection!


ailoveresale said:


> Thank you all!
> I went to lunch and put it on the back of my chair and when I got up I saw the corner of the chair poking through the tweed.  I stopped hyperventilating and remembered what you all said, and when I picked it up and smoothed it, it went back to its usual shape.  Phew!


Very strange, I have the beige and pink jackets and never had problems like this!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3685440



Gorgeous!


----------



## ari

Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885



Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
> I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable


I think with this lenght of the jacket pants need to be high waisted. The satin looks good with the tweed, iI made mine a bit longer. Maybe if I wore beige top it would have looked better. the jacket looks awful with whide leg pants, so def slim pants for it.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885



Ari I like your striped pants beautiful fit on you [emoji4]
Cropped pants are nice on you too. But maybe would be better proportions with longer jacket, fitted or little bit A line,or little bit peplum , or to waist jacket ,longer tunic 
With robot jacket maybe you could try on open jacket to put a belt [emoji848] [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885





Pourquoipas said:


> Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
> I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable



Love the Robots on the both of you and the satin pants are great too.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone, I'm getting too many messages to respond to so here is what I found out:

Chanel in France says that the fabric on some of the Paris Rome jackets is defective. For the first time in their history they are offering credits (not sure if store credit or refund) and they are exploring the possibility of making a batch of replacement jackets. There is apparently a list for replacement jackets that we need to get on. 

Chanel in the US is saying that the problem is largely confined to Europe. They don't know that we are having issues here in the US too. They confirmed that Chanel is exploring the possibility of a batch of replacement jackets or credits. Even if you brought your jacket in for shaving or talked to your SA this information is not getting back to Chanel corporate and Chanel is not letting the managers or SAs know any of this unless they ask. 

My advice is to go to or call a boutique whether you bought your jacket there or a department store. Talk to the manager. Tell them that you want corporate to know about your jacket and that you want to be on the list if they make replacement jackets. My hope is that once they learn how extensive the problem is they will move forward with the replacement jackets.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> I think with this lenght of the jacket pants need to be high waisted


That's what I thought too from your picture- higher waisted pants, or slightly shorter jacket with these pants.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885



Ari, like the pin stripe pants.  Is the pin stripe a gold/beige or black color?   And every time I see someone in the robot jacket, it makes me like it more.


----------



## Moirai

ari said:


> I would like to try the long skirt, my boutique didn't have it. I tried the pink dress, but it was awful on me. Wait for the sales for the jackets!
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly! Yes jeans are difficult!
> 
> amazing jacket- very elegant look!
> 
> Lovely with the skirt!
> 
> Thank you Moirai ! I wanted to study fashion, so I went to work in the summer for a man's tailor as I wanted to be able to make man's jacket but fitted for a woman. I also visited paintings lessons, unfortunately or fortunately my parents didn't allow, pushed me towards Economics and obviously this was good idea as I have great career, after learning to love it.
> 
> I love it both with pants and the skirt, and yes! You look better than the model!
> 
> These Seoul jackets are perfection!
> 
> Very strange, I have the beige and pink jackets and never had problems like this!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


Beauty and brains! It's hard not to have a girl crush on you and the other stylish smart women here. Thank you for sharing. I enjoy seeing your and others' pics.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm getting too many messages to respond to so here is what I found out:
> 
> Chanel in France says that the fabric on some of the Paris Rome jackets is defective. For the first time in their history they are offering credits (not sure if store credit or refund) and they are exploring the possibility of making a batch of replacement jackets. There is apparently a list for replacement jackets that we need to get on.
> 
> Chanel in the US is saying that the problem is largely confined to Europe. They don't know that we are having issues here in the US too. They confirmed that Chanel is exploring the possibility of a batch of replacement jackets or credits. Even if you brought your jacket in for shaving or talked to your SA this information is not getting back to Chanel corporate and Chanel is not letting the managers or SAs know any of this unless they ask.
> 
> My advice is to go to or call a boutique whether you bought your jacket there or a department store. Talk to the manager. Tell them that you want corporate to know about your jacket and that you want to be on the list if they make replacement jackets. My hope is that once they learn how extensive the problem is they will move forward with the replacement jackets.


Fingers crossed that you get replacement jackets. That would be the epitome of top-notched customer service.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope you get the replacements ! There is no other answer. It simply must be done. You cannot spend that much and have a defective jacket ! 

Seen on instagram. I believe show is tomorrow.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm getting too many messages to respond to so here is what I found out:
> 
> Chanel in France says that the fabric on some of the Paris Rome jackets is defective. For the first time in their history they are offering credits (not sure if store credit or refund) and they are exploring the possibility of making a batch of replacement jackets. There is apparently a list for replacement jackets that we need to get on.
> 
> Chanel in the US is saying that the problem is largely confined to Europe. They don't know that we are having issues here in the US too. They confirmed that Chanel is exploring the possibility of a batch of replacement jackets or credits. Even if you brought your jacket in for shaving or talked to your SA this information is not getting back to Chanel corporate and Chanel is not letting the managers or SAs know any of this unless they ask.
> 
> My advice is to go to or call a boutique whether you bought your jacket there or a department store. Talk to the manager. Tell them that you want corporate to know about your jacket and that you want to be on the list if they make replacement jackets. My hope is that once they learn how extensive the problem is they will move forward with the replacement jackets.



I'm hoping that Chanel does something for you ladies with the jacket issue.  You've been quite tolerant with the problem and deserve a resolution soon.


----------



## ari

Haute couture [emoji7]


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> Ari I like your striped pants beautiful fit on you [emoji4]
> Cropped pants are nice on you too. But maybe would be better proportions with longer jacket, fitted or little bit A line,or little bit peplum , or to waist jacket ,longer tunic
> With robot jacket maybe you could try on open jacket to put a belt [emoji848] [emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you girleuro!


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> View attachment 3686185
> 
> View attachment 3686186
> 
> Haute couture [emoji7]


Now that is quite a jacket!  I loved this dress too, (on Lily Rose Depp)


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Love the Robots on the both of you and the satin pants are great too.


Thank you Ms Piggy!


Genie27 said:


> That's what I thought too from your picture- higher waisted pants, or slightly shorter jacket with these pants.


Thank you Genie!


chaneljewel said:


> Ari, like the pin stripe pants.  Is the pin stripe a gold/beige or black color?   And every time I see someone in the robot jacket, it makes me like it more.


The pants are white with black stripes 
These 




Moirai said:


> Beauty and brains! It's hard not to have a girl crush on you and the other stylish smart women here. Thank you for sharing. I enjoy seeing your and others' pics.



Thank you Moirai! [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685585
> View attachment 3685586
> 
> 
> Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!



The skirt is really pretty. Good choice. 



ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885





Pourquoipas said:


> Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
> I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable



I think you both look great in all of your pants outfits. Ari, the striped pants are a very bold choice. They look really fun.


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> Now that is quite a jacket!  I loved this dress too, (on Lily Rose Depp)
> View attachment 3686199


Oooh that pink is glorious!


----------



## pigleto972001

I need to see what I can wear w the skirt ! I tried it again w the robot jacket and it really was pretty w the jacket. I didn't get it however  I wonder what sorts of things I can wear w it.

Ari, the striped pants look great on you ! I tried them and they did not work on me 

I love that haute couture suit my goodness!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885





Pourquoipas said:


> Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
> I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable



I think it looks great on both of you with the beige pants!  I agree that with the proportions, high waisted might be a little better, and black with a light shirt or the white with a black shirt.  I also prefer to wear it with skinny pants as the jacket is boxy, it helps balance it out.  But both of you are much more stylish than me so I'm sure you thought of this already.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685585
> View attachment 3685586
> 
> 
> Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!



Ooh I like the lace skirt... very cute.


----------



## gracekelly

I


ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885


I think the pants are not long enough and perhaps too narrow. I tried mine with a black trouser and a lace track pant and they looked great. They were slim and not wide legged and roughly ankle length so my shoe was visible.  I had my jacket taken in and put a small shoulder pad in and the effect created a slimmer looking jacket


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885


 
I think your striped pant is too short. Wide legs have to be bery long and almost covering the shoe. I would also try a belt that is not as wide. Wide leg needs a narrow belt or a chain belt. The jacket would be fine otherwise


----------



## lisazhao

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried on two more pieces at a chanel boutique. I ended up getting the navy lace skirt. Super cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685585
> View attachment 3685586
> 
> 
> Loved them both. The long one has fantasy tweed and was so cute. But I gotta be good !!!!


You look great with both, especially first one


----------



## lisazhao

ari said:


> View attachment 3685884
> 
> Here is the other vacation outfit I bought recently, the wide pants photograph badly.
> And today I'm wearing my Robot jacket with pants and I don't like it, something wrong with the proportions
> View attachment 3685885


You look great as always


----------



## lisazhao

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the striped pants on you. Very special and elegant.
> I try to understand what you mean about the proportions. Not sure, maybe the pants are to slim below and cropped. Fun, I tried the same look yesterday as I bought these pants on sale.  I didn't like it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3685916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's the satin. Maybe others can see the 'problem ' . The look is great on you. Makes the jacket very wearable


I really like your jacket Too bad size 34 was sold out in Canada. My sales order 34 from Paris, but don't know when it'll arrive.


----------



## lisazhao

Full shots for my favourite jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

lisazhao said:


> Full shots for my favourite jacket
> View attachment 3686453



Looks cute , modern and colorful. Nice with the rock studs and jeans. Congrats !


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3686185
> 
> View attachment 3686186
> 
> Haute couture [emoji7]



Ari, Wow that suit is beyond gorgeous The cut,the proportions,its just flowing...
Probably the price is gorgeous too[emoji849] 
One day...I have to splurge on something like this[emoji848] 
It's exquisite and I am not even in pant suits,but this one ...[emoji854] ah [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3671672
> View attachment 3671673
> 
> This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style
> Pictures courtesy of my SA



I think this blue/black combo is so nice!  I even like the buttons a lot!   It might not be so Chanel like, but it has definitely caught my attention.


----------



## girleuro

chaneljewel said:


> I think this blue/black combo is so nice!  I even like the buttons a lot!   It might not be so Chanel like, but it has definitely caught my attention.



The combination of tweed is beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> I think this blue/black combo is so nice!  I even like the buttons a lot!   It might not be so Chanel like, but it has definitely caught my attention.



This one was just above $4000 in this fabric if I recall. There are a lot left unsold. You might be able to snap it up for a real bargain next month when it goes on sale.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> I need to see what I can wear w the skirt ! I tried it again w the robot jacket and it really was pretty w the jacket. I didn't get it however  I wonder what sorts of things I can wear w it.
> 
> Ari, the striped pants look great on you ! I tried them and they did not work on me
> 
> I love that haute couture suit my goodness!



Pigleto the skirt is beautiful. You can wear with more fitted top out. maybe with Lace detail as a set and jacket over 
You can wear short jacket,more sporty jacket to waist. Or jacket or little bit longer top with a belt,which would end  just around hips Also maybe you could try oversized sweater style but more fitted on bottom not long or longer thinner sweater with a belt. Cream shirt with some Lace accessory ,bow tie,ribbon,pearls, I also love chokers ..or also t shirts
I also love that look from add wearing with longer wrapped silk jacket I think you will find combinations are endless.[emoji12]You can dress up or down. chunky heels or platforms or with trainers ,booties,ballerinas with a few inch heels [emoji4]


----------



## zaraha

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi everyone, I'm getting too many messages to respond to so here is what I found out:
> 
> Chanel in France says that the fabric on some of the Paris Rome jackets is defective. For the first time in their history they are offering credits (not sure if store credit or refund) and they are exploring the possibility of making a batch of replacement jackets. There is apparently a list for replacement jackets that we need to get on.
> 
> Chanel in the US is saying that the problem is largely confined to Europe. They don't know that we are having issues here in the US too. They confirmed that Chanel is exploring the possibility of a batch of replacement jackets or credits. Even if you brought your jacket in for shaving or talked to your SA this information is not getting back to Chanel corporate and Chanel is not letting the managers or SAs know any of this unless they ask.
> 
> My advice is to go to or call a boutique whether you bought your jacket there or a department store. Talk to the manager. Tell them that you want corporate to know about your jacket and that you want to be on the list if they make replacement jackets. My hope is that once they learn how extensive the problem is they will move forward with the replacement jackets.



Thank you for letting us know about this pocketbook Pup!  I have this Paris Rome jacket only wore it 2x and of course it's pilling under the arms where it rubs off.  I also have a chanel cashmere cardigan with similar issue.  I thought I would learn to accept the fact no matter how much money you spend issues like this happen.  Paris Rome jacket was bought over 5k and fuzzy balls are every where on it.  I will try check with my local Botique also,  I hope other girls do the same as chanel needs to know about this.  Hopping chanel will replace our beautiful jacket with a better material!


----------



## zaraha

So I also read here slingbacks,  my heart fell in [emoji173]️ with the flat version (mainly due to the fact I been wearing flats lately and they are super comfortable). I have the black/black and beige/white captoe,  however I would like to find the beige with pink captoe in flats like these.  If any one spot them plz share! Thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

lisazhao said:


> Full shots for my favourite jacket
> View attachment 3686453


This looks very cute on you and your styling for it is spot on!


----------



## pigleto972001

lisazhao said:


> Full shots for my favourite jacket
> View attachment 3686453



Love it !! Looks great on you. It's so pretty.


----------



## pigleto972001

zaraha said:


> So I also read here slingbacks,  my heart fell in [emoji173]️ with the flat version (mainly due to the fact I been wearing flats lately and they are super comfortable). I have the black/black and beige/white captoe,  however I would like to find the beige with pink captoe in flats like these.  If any one spot them plz share! Thanks!
> View attachment 3686630



Cute !!' Are they comfy ? Is the heel very flat or about an inch?


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This one was just above $4000 in this fabric if I recall. There are a lot left unsold. You might be able to snap it up for a real bargain next month when it goes on sale.



This jacket I also tried. It was very flattering ! Yes I think a great bargain at sales. I told the SA I was more into the more colorful jackets. But at the same time it is a nice tweed !


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> As far as Chanel prices, no they are not justifiable. But since I was little  I dreamed about Chanel and Kelly. No one around me was wearing these, and I can't remember how I learned about them. At some point when I was poor I had Chanel suits made by a seamstress. I also had a black tweed dress that I made myself/I used to be very good, I could make jackets with lapels/ and wore it with 3 row string fake pearls and chain belt with leather stripe that that I put in. So for me is just dream came true now that I can afford it.



Beautiful story Ari!  You have a talent for fashion!  If you have some of those old pic of your stuff please do share a photo or two.  [emoji813]️


----------



## zaraha

pigleto972001 said:


> Cute !!' Are they comfy ? Is the heel very flat or about an inch?



These are sling flats, I had the heel ones too but I prefer these now,  easy/casual but stylish for every day wear.  I cant seem to find the pink cap-toe flat version anywhere,  cry baby [emoji24] 
Yes they are comfy! I love them would love to add more colors.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Great outfit and the shoes are so different.  Which designer?


Thank you GraceKelly!, they are Chanel, I think from 2012.


girleuro said:


> Ari I like your striped pants beautiful fit on you [emoji4]
> Cropped pants are nice on you too. But maybe would be better proportions with longer jacket, fitted or little bit A line,or little bit peplum , or to waist jacket ,longer tunic
> With robot jacket maybe you could try on open jacket to put a belt [emoji848] [emoji4][emoji177]


girleuro, thank you and thank you for your advise! I'll try your ideas


Genie27 said:


> That's what I thought too from your picture- higher waisted pants, or slightly shorter jacket with these pants.


Thank You Genie!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> The skirt is really pretty. Good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you both look great in all of your pants outfits. Ari, the striped pants are a very bold choice. They look really fun.


Thank you PP!


pigleto972001 said:


> I need to see what I can wear w the skirt ! I tried it again w the robot jacket and it really was pretty w the jacket. I didn't get it however  I wonder what sorts of things I can wear w it.
> 
> Ari, the striped pants look great on you ! I tried them and they did not work on me
> 
> I love that haute couture suit my goodness!


Thank you Pigleto!


ailoveresale said:


> I think it looks great on both of you with the beige pants!  I agree that with the proportions, high waisted might be a little better, and black with a light shirt or the white with a black shirt.  I also prefer to wear it with skinny pants as the jacket is boxy, it helps balance it out.  But both of you are much more stylish than me so I'm sure you thought of this already.


ailoveresale, Thank you!


gracekelly said:


> I
> 
> I think the pants are not long enough and perhaps too narrow. I tried mine with a black trouser and a lace track pant and they looked great. They were slim and not wide legged and roughly ankle length so my shoe was visible.  I had my jacket taken in and put a small shoulder pad in and the effect created a slimmer looking jacket





gracekelly said:


> I think your striped pant is too short. Wide legs have to be bery long and almost covering the shoe. I would also try a belt that is not as wide. Wide leg needs a narrow belt or a chain belt. The jacket would be fine otherwise


Thank you Grace! I need some free time to try different options, not in a hurry on my way to work.
I agree that  wide pants need to be longer and cover the shoes, but all of the wide Chanel pants are made shorter.


lisazhao said:


> You look great as always





lisazhao said:


> Full shots for my favourite jacket
> View attachment 3686453


lisazhao, Thank you and thank you for posting the picture of your jacket! what about wearing it with the pink silk lace skirt?


girleuro said:


> Ari, Wow that suit is beyond gorgeous The cut,the proportions,its just flowing...
> Probably the price is gorgeous too[emoji849]
> One day...I have to splurge on something like this[emoji848]
> It's exquisite and I am not even in pant suits,but this one ...[emoji854] ah [emoji4]


girleuro, it is really gorgeous.


zaraha said:


> Beautiful story Ari!  You have a talent for fashion!  If you have some of those old pic of your stuff please do share a photo or two.  [emoji813]️


Thank you Zaraha, you are too kind. I have to look at my old pictures one day.


----------



## ari

Today, mornings are still a bit cold, my favorite jacket from 2015, a bit boxy, but beautiful lesage.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Today, mornings are still a bit cold, my favorite jacket from 2015, a bit boxy, but beautiful lesage.
> View attachment 3686996



It's beautiful Ari[emoji4] and even little boxy but fits you nice [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today, mornings are still a bit cold, my favorite jacket from 2015, a bit boxy, but beautiful lesage.
> View attachment 3686996



I remember this jacket Ari. One of my favorites. Looks great


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Today, mornings are still a bit cold, my favorite jacket from 2015, a bit boxy, but beautiful lesage.
> View attachment 3686996



Colors are beautiful, ari!


----------



## EmileH

My act I spring jacket for work today


----------



## EmileH

Photos from cruise already starting to appear on Instagram, and I am already in crazy irrational love.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My act I spring jacket for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687083



It looks beautiful Pocketbook Pup [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh yes!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Even better photo


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> It looks beautiful Pocketbook Pup [emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am !!! The white suit will sell well  the gladiator heels are not for me. But there were some pretty dresses [emoji156]... can't wait to see all the looks.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!! The white suit will sell well  the gladiator heels are not for me. But there were some pretty dresses [emoji156]... can't wait to see all the looks.



Me too! So exciting. Yes, I think this is the white suit for me. [emoji2]


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the short grey tweed dress. And I like the long black and white printed dress.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the short grey tweed dress. And I like the long black and white printed dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687105
> View attachment 3687106
> View attachment 3687107



Definitely some really pretty pieces. [emoji2]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Me too! So exciting. Yes, I think this is the white suit for me. [emoji2]



Yes the white suit Pocketbook Pup is gorgeous I think it's for me too[emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Today, mornings are still a bit cold, my favorite jacket from 2015, a bit boxy, but beautiful lesage.
> View attachment 3686996


That scarf suits the jacket so beautifully. And the colours are so pretty.


----------



## pigleto972001

girleuro said:


> Yes the white suit Pocketbook Pup is gorgeous I think it's for me too[emoji12][emoji4]



I love the pocket placement


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> I love the pocket placement



Yep the pockets definitely placed in a flattering way. And fabric looks gorgeous and snow white[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh yes!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687097
> View attachment 3687098
> View attachment 3687099



This gold dress with gold gladiators gorgeous too[emoji4] oh I love that look


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3687146
> View attachment 3687147
> View attachment 3687148



Those 2 bottom dresses ,specially with gold it's absolutely stunning [emoji4] Wow I definitely need both dresses I love that Ancient Greek team ,accessories are gorgeous too. Those arm bracelets [emoji847]
Pigleto thank you for sharing pictures [emoji4][emoji257]


----------



## EmileH

I could never wear this but it's a great photo


----------



## Genie27

Ooh, this cruise collection is very nice! I *love* the silhouette of that white suit - it's stunning!


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could never wear this but it's a great photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687150



It's beautiful [emoji4][emoji177] It looks that the collection is truly stunning [emoji847] Is one of those dressing up like old times those hair accessories, and arm cuffs.And colors Love it's so much gold color[emoji7]definitely makes you feel like a Goddess
 [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

Some more photos:

Pretty top. It looks like it's worn with the skirt from the white suit




Nice jacket. Seems to have a matching skirt





This is pretty too



Sorry for the sandwich ads in the banner [emoji849]


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My act I spring jacket for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687083



Love this on you! I finally had the opportunity to see this jacket IRl; it is a show stopper!


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some more photos:
> 
> Pretty top. It looks like it's worn with the skirt from the white suit
> 
> View attachment 3687164
> 
> 
> Nice jacket. Seems to have a matching skirt
> 
> View attachment 3687165
> View attachment 3687166
> 
> 
> This is pretty too
> View attachment 3687167
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sandwich ads in the banner [emoji849]



So pretty and elegant ,


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos from cruise already starting to appear on Instagram, and I am already in crazy irrational love.
> 
> View attachment 3687085



[emoji7][emoji7]. When does this hit stores? The fall? That means I have time to save $$!


----------



## ailoveresale

Double post!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos from cruise already starting to appear on Instagram, and I am already in crazy irrational love.
> 
> View attachment 3687085



Me too [emoji7][emoji7]. When does this collection hit stores? The fall? That means I have time to save up $$!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Me too [emoji7][emoji7]. When does this collection hit stores? The fall? That means I have time to save up $$!



Cruise is usually December or January right? [emoji2]

I'm finding at least one outfit from each collection that appeals to me. They are all spaced out nicely, thank goodness. Although I think cosmopolite might take a bigger chunk of my wallet. That should be coming soon!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think cruise launches November ? Seem to remember the Cuba shirts hitting around then.  I love that black and white dress outfit


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I think cruise launches November ? Seem to remember the Cuba shirts hitting around then.  I love that black and white dress outfit



The more I look at the black and white the more I like it too. It would be great with a black turtleneck for winter so it's really an all season piece. I can't tell if it's a dress or suit


----------



## pigleto972001

Hopefully later will get more detailed shots ! Squee. The grey dress is pretty. I fear it will be short and also the tweed looks pricey [emoji39]


----------



## pigleto972001

I need this dress



The suit!



I looooove this. Wish I could pull it off. Let alone afford it. Haha!

Pics up on vogue runway app.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3687402
> 
> I need this dress
> 
> View attachment 3687404
> 
> The suit!
> 
> View attachment 3687405
> 
> I looooove this. Wish I could pull it off. Let alone afford it. Haha!
> 
> Pics up on vogue runway app.



I already messaged my SA about the first two. No hope of pulling off the last one. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I also love this skirt


----------



## EmileH

Nothing even remotely similar to the cruise 2011 jacket as we had hoped. [emoji22]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing even remotely similar to the cruise 2011 jacket as we had hoped. [emoji22]



I know, I was thinking the same thing... [emoji26]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3687402
> 
> I need this dress
> 
> View attachment 3687404
> 
> The suit!
> 
> View attachment 3687405
> 
> I looooove this. Wish I could pull it off. Let alone afford it. Haha!
> 
> Pics up on vogue runway app.



Uh I love the last dress too[emoji4] The white suit. I also love that gold dripping dress with gold gladiators and the dress white with gold with shawl . I think that dress is my favorite. Oh I also like that top with the white skirt [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## ailoveresale

I am also in love with this one:



Do you think this is the "dressed down" version of the white cosmopolite jacket?


----------



## SouthTampa

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3687402
> 
> I need this dress
> 
> View attachment 3687404
> 
> The suit!
> 
> View attachment 3687405
> 
> I looooove this. Wish I could pull it off. Let alone afford it. Haha!
> 
> Pics up on vogue runway app.


Does not that white suit look as though it could be worn by Jackie "O"!    It is absolutely breathtakingly beautiful.
Will be a classic for many many years to come.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I am also in love with this one:
> View attachment 3687434
> 
> 
> Do you think this is the "dressed down" version of the white cosmopolite jacket?
> View attachment 3687435



Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying. I think you are right about the cosmopolite jacket


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436



I think it's a lovely classic jacket. Do you prefer to reach for your robot jacket perhaps?


----------



## Genie27

It's very classic - I can see it with high waisted ankle pants and ballet/pumps, even casually, if you wear with a T instead of a blouse. I would keep it.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sorry I misunderstood what you were saying. I think you are right about the cosmopolite jacket



That's what I thought reminds that old classic Chanel [emoji847]


----------



## EmileH

Who is the person in the photo wearing the cosmopolite jacket? Let's find more photos!


----------



## ailoveresale

SouthTampa said:


> Does not that white suit look as though it could be worn by Jackie "O"!    It is absolutely breathtakingly beautiful.
> Will be a classic for many many years to come.


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Who is the person in the photo wearing the cosmopolite jacket? Let's find more photos!


The instagram post says it's Laura Smet - I did a google search and couldn't find any others, and that's the only one I found on IG.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> The instagram post says it's Laura Smet - I did a google search and couldn't find any others, and that's the only one I found on IG.



[emoji23]I have no idea who that is


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it's a lovely classic jacket. Do you prefer to reach for your robot jacket perhaps?


Thank you.  I actually reach for the spring 2015 white jacket more often.  That one is fairly plain and modern, and can go with a lot of things.  I haven't actually worn the robot jacket as much, either, perhaps because with the gold/silver I find it to be more flashy.  The trim is what is somewhat consternating me as far as styling goes, because of the red and navy...



Genie27 said:


> It's very classic - I can see it with high waisted ankle pants and ballet/pumps, even casually, if you wear with a T instead of a blouse. I would keep it.


Thanks @Genie27.   I actually could see styling it with dark jeans much easier than work wear, but I like your idea of the high waisted ankle pants.  I think I have a pair of navy pants like that...


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> [emoji23]I have no idea who that is


LOL me too!  I'm guessing more photos will pop up in the next few days.  When I did the google search I saw she does wear a lot of Chanel though...


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> LOL me too!  I'm guessing more photos will pop up in the next few days.  When I did the google search I saw she does wear a lot of Chanel though...



French actress. Here's a closer photo. You are right. Look at the buttons. What do we think ladies? I like the overall shape. It is rather Balmain like with the angled shoulders and nipped in waist. I'll have to see the details in person.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you.  I actually reach for the spring 2015 white jacket more often.  That one is fairly plain and modern, and can go with a lot of things.  I haven't actually worn the robot jacket as much, either, perhaps because with the gold/silver I find it to be more flashy.  The trim is what is somewhat consternating me as far as styling goes, because of the red and navy...
> 
> 
> Thanks @Genie27.   I actually could see styling it with dark jeans much easier than work wear, but I like your idea of the high waisted ankle pants.  I think I have a pair of navy pants like that...



You have two nice white jackets now so I can see that the third might not be used much. My theory is that if we have more jackets and rotate them they won't wear out as quickly [emoji23]


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436



Ailoveresale my thoughts are that the jacket is beautiful,but if you are not happy with it,it doesn't matter what we say ...if you don't love it maybe it's better to pass.You need to love something to keep it. Specially if you want to save up the funds for something you truly would love and wear. [emoji848][emoji177]
P.s my suggestion in the future purchases, plan in advance. Before you purchase, create in your head or on style app at least a few looks.
I think it's a process to say yes to the right jacket,[emoji12]etc... I did mistakes,and probably other ladies did too. So now I am more wise. 
Of course it's always going to be a new collection,that you might love more...
It's nothing wrong if after a few wears you want to sell. So many women do all the time,but I try to purchase things that I truly love, so I don't have to sell it[emoji4][emoji177][emoji56] and I would love to reach for them years to come 
After all Chanel is timeless [emoji173]️[emoji257]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> French actress. Here's a closer photo. You are right. Look at the buttons. What do we think ladies? I like the overall shape. It is rather Balmain like with the angled shoulders and nipped in waist. I'll have to see the details in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687473



She's the daughter of Johnny Hallyday ( musician)  and Nathalie Baye ( actress) . Very known both in France.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> She's the daughter of Johnny Hallyday ( musician)  and Nathalie Baye ( actress) . Very known both in France.



She clearly hasn't been in enough movies with aliens, car crashes, explosions or cartoon characters for we sophisticated American film goers to know her. [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436


You may recall that I have this one too. I wear it with a navy trouser and a navy skinny jean. Have not worn with denim yet. Also an ivory gab pant. A navy skirt and sheath dress also work     I like to pair it with a st James striped rouge and navy tee as well.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> French actress. Here's a closer photo. You are right. Look at the buttons. What do we think ladies? I like the overall shape. It is rather Balmain like with the angled shoulders and nipped in waist. I'll have to see the details in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687473


After I altered my black robot by adding a shoulder pad and taking it in a little the silhouette looks just like this IMO.


----------



## EmileH

Here is a link to the page where I found the additional. Photos of the cosmopolite jacket.  If you scroll through there are more photos and you can really zoom.

http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/Nt-Swo5_qOh/Chanel+Cruise+2017+2018+Collection+Front+Row/JTgDgec47Yk


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a link to the page where I found the additional. Photos of the cosmopolite jacket.  If you scroll through there are more photos and you can really zoom.
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/pictures/Nt-Swo5_qOh/Chanel+Cruise+2017+2018+Collection+Front+Row/JTgDgec47Yk



This jacket has some similarities from Cosmopolite collection act 1 ? but don't have any beautiful embroideries as runway one [emoji848] [emoji23]


----------



## dharma

Thanks for all the photos today everyone. I couldn't wait to finish up work and look for more. I absolutely love this dress and think I would wear it a lot. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive. The black figure pottery reference is incredible. I also love the heavily layered jewelry in some of the other looks. 



And the owl buttons on the white Jackie O suit!!!
The funny thing about seeing photos so quickly after the runway show is that I get all excited and forget about anything I've been waiting for in an upcoming collection. We've seen Cosmopolite, the astronauts and now Greece, and none of it is in stores yet! In my mind I've shopped for and returned several things


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> This jacket has some similarities from Cosmopolite collection act 1 ? but don't have any beautiful embroideries as runway one [emoji848] [emoji23]



The runway jacket is available for $27,000 if you want. Otherwise this is around $5700 I think.  I'll have to see it in person. (The $5700 one) I do wish they had left a bit more of the details even if it was a bit more expensive. Three flowers instead of buttons for $1000? 




dharma said:


> Thanks for all the photos today everyone. I couldn't wait to finish up work and look for more. I absolutely love this dress and think I would wear it a lot. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive. The black figure pottery reference is incredible. I also love the heavily layered jewelry in some of the other looks.
> View attachment 3687654
> 
> 
> And the owl buttons on the white Jackie O suit!!!
> The funny thing about seeing photos so quickly after the runway show is that I get all excited and forget about anything I've been waiting for in an upcoming collection. We've seen Cosmopolite, the astronauts and now Greece, and none of it is in stores yet! In my mind I've shopped for and returned several things



I love the owl buttons. This dress is cool but I could never pull it off. I could totally see you in it. I will go for the Jackie O suit. Too funny about your shopping and returning. Me too!


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> Thanks for all the photos today everyone. I couldn't wait to finish up work and look for more. I absolutely love this dress and think I would wear it a lot. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive. The black figure pottery reference is incredible. I also love the heavily layered jewelry in some of the other looks.
> View attachment 3687654
> 
> 
> And the owl buttons on the white Jackie O suit!!!
> The funny thing about seeing photos so quickly after the runway show is that I get all excited and forget about anything I've been waiting for in an upcoming collection. We've seen Cosmopolite, the astronauts and now Greece, and none of it is in stores yet! In my mind I've shopped for and returned several things



This one very beautiful dress I think I like even more than the one in similar print but shorter. I agree this one looks simple ,but exquisite at the same time very wearable dress and it looks that you can't get bored with this beauty [emoji4][emoji177]
To me,definitely the resort collection kind of overshadows Cosmopolite and fall one ,specially because of my tropical climate i am leaning more towards Greek Goddess looks[emoji4] [emoji274]
The colors ,the details are amazing. What a genius! [emoji120][emoji56] My prayers that he would stay with Chanel much longer and dazzle us with pieces of art for years to come ah [emoji257]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> French actress. Here's a closer photo. You are right. Look at the buttons. What do we think ladies? I like the overall shape. It is rather Balmain like with the angled shoulders and nipped in waist. I'll have to see the details in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687473


I'm not sure. I think it's a very flattering cut but I might prefer a cut that is less formal.  I have jackets in this shape and I tend not to wear them. I was very excited for this piece but now I'm liking the easiness of the cruise cuts. 


Pourquoipas said:


> She's the daughter of Johnny Hallyday ( musician)  and Nathalie Baye ( actress) . Very known both in France.


Last time I was in Paris I was sitting by myself at Cafe Flore when a very beautiful woman and her friend sat down at the table right next to me. I had a perfect view of her and I admit I was probably staring a little too much because she was so lovely and so perfectly put together I figured she just had to be "someone ". The maitre d was very attentive to them. Suddenly a driver pulled up and two gentleman and joined them at the table, one was flashy and plastic and tan and simply amazing to watch as well. After they left everyone in the outside area ( mostly French locals) became animated and started talking excitedly to one another. A table with an American couple and I just looked confused. They asked the French person next to them who they were and the response was "French Elvis!!!" I never would have thought cool parisians would be so fan obsessed, but of course it was only after they left    I immediately looked him up and was shocked at how truly famous Hallyday is. The woman was his current wife. His daughter in these pictures looks just like him but much younger and prettier. 


girleuro said:


> This jacket has some similarities from Cosmopolite collection act 1 ? but don't have any beautiful embroideries as runway one [emoji848]


It's the non embellished version, much more affordable at 5kish usd.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The runway jacket is available for $27,000 if you want. Otherwise this is around $5700 I think.  I'll have to see it in person. (The $5700 one) I do wish they had left a bit more of the details even if it was a bit more expensive. Three flowers instead of buttons for $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the owl buttons. This dress is cool but I could never pull it off. I could totally see you in it. I will go for the Jackie O suit. Too funny about your shopping and returning. Me too!



Yes Pocketbook Pup it's kind of disappointing act 1 jacket.,comparison to runway one. He should left some more details [emoji23] It's even hard to recognize it[emoji849] I do lust for runway one. It's definitely couture look [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing even remotely similar to the cruise 2011 jacket as we had hoped. [emoji22]


I think if they reissue the little black jacket, it will be a one off kind of thing and not part of a runway collection. Keep the faith!



ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436


It's a gorgeous classic and would work with a ton of looks. That said, I admit the navy and red would be a tough one for me too. If it's not your style, then sell and use the funds for something you love without a doubt. I've forced purchases before and it never works. Move on without guilt.


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Yes Pocketbook Pup it's kind of disappointing act 1 jacket.,comparison to runway one. He should left some more details [emoji23] It's even hard to recognize it[emoji849] I do lust for runway one. It's definitely couture look [emoji4]



I don't know. I like the cut. Not loving the buttons.  I think I might feel like a passenger in steerage on the titanic not able to afford to dine with the upper crust. Who wants to spend $5700 to feel like they are getting the knock off version? They could have given us three little camellias and charged $6500. Now I'm curious to see the stripped down black version. [emoji22] ok, trying too keep an open mind....


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The runway jacket is available for $27,000 if you want. Otherwise this is around $5700 I think.  I'll have to see it in person. (The $5700 one) I do wish they had left a bit more of the details even if it was a bit more expensive. Three flowers instead of buttons for $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the owl buttons. This dress is cool but I could never pull it off. I could totally see you in it. I will go for the Jackie O suit. Too funny about your shopping and returning. Me too!


Oh I'm SO glad to hear that others shop then return.   I just received a beautiful Chanel sweater today that I returned because it's too large.  Another terrible thing about not living near any store that sells Chanel.   Shoes fit and are fabulous though!


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Thanks for all the photos today everyone. I couldn't wait to finish up work and look for more. I absolutely love this dress and think I would wear it a lot. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive. The black figure pottery reference is incredible. I also love the heavily layered jewelry in some of the other looks.
> View attachment 3687654
> 
> 
> And the owl buttons on the white Jackie O suit!!!
> The funny thing about seeing photos so quickly after the runway show is that I get all excited and forget about anything I've been waiting for in an upcoming collection. We've seen Cosmopolite, the astronauts and now Greece, and none of it is in stores yet! In my mind I've shopped for and returned several things


Beautiful!


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. I like the cut. Not loving the buttons.  I think I might feel like a passenger in steerage on the titanic not able to afford to dine with the upper crust. Who wants to spend $5700 to feel like they are getting the knock off version? They could have given us three little camellias and charged $6500. Now I'm curious to see the stripped down black version. [emoji22] ok, trying too keep an open mind....



Ha ha [emoji51] I agree Pocketbook Pup.I am not so interested in knock off either. 
If I can get the runway one then I will splurge,but if not yet,then I don't worry it's going to be another collection... 
i actually more excited about the resort one already [emoji4] That white suit is stunning and classic. Also couture look[emoji4] 
And dresses i want already at least 3 [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Ha ha [emoji51] I agree Pocketbook Pup.I am not so interested in knock off either.
> If I can get the runway one then I will splurge,but if not yet,then I don't worry it's going to be another collection...
> i actually more excited about the resort one already [emoji4] That white suit is stunning and classic. Also couture look[emoji4]
> And dresses i want already at least 3 [emoji4][emoji177]



Let's keep an open mind. Maybe it's better in real life. These things often are. [emoji51]


----------



## Love Of My Life

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436



This is a lovely jacket...It could be functional in your wardrobe with a dress (black) jeans, ankle pants or a great par of trousers.
It will work with pearls the classic Chanel ( or another ) heel or ballet flat.
Perhaps a little t-shirt underneath the jacket unbuttoned might give you that look that would make you happier with keeping
the jacket.
If you see a jacket from the spring collection that you would make more use of, then you might consider selling it.
Good luck with your decision.. not easy to part with Chanel..


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> Oh I'm SO glad to hear that others shop then return.   I just received a beautiful Chanel sweater today that I returned because it's too large.  Another terrible thing about not living near any store that sells Chanel.   Shoes fit and are fabulous though!


I was joking about all the purchasing and returning I'm doing in my head every time a new collection is shown 
I do feel funny when returning Chanel, but I have in the past mostly for the same reason you state. My local NM and Saks are fairly limited in what they get so they will do a charge/send from another store if they aren't able to secure a transfer or a swap for me. On a hard to get item like the robot jacket it was the only way to get it. I did return it when I tried it on and didn't love it in person.  It's not so awkward when it's the only way to see things in your size, you shouldn't feel bad about it!


----------



## Fabulousity630

Here are a couple of black jackets that are similar to the cream one the French actress is wearing. These are very pretty, but not for me I think.


----------



## dharma

Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3687796
> View attachment 3687797
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of black jackets that are similar to the cream one the French actress is wearing. These are very pretty, but not for me I think.


Thank you for posting these Fabulosity! My SA was telling me about the black and grey and I'm happy to see a picture of it. The fabric on both of these looks so much like the Paris Rome jacket  I hope it's different.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> I was joking about all the purchasing and returning I'm doing in my head every time a new collection is shown
> I do feel funny when returning Chanel, but I have in the past mostly for the same reason you state. My local NM and Saks are fairly limited in what they get so they will do a charge/send from another store if they aren't able to secure a transfer or a swap for me. On a hard to get item like the robot jacket it was the only way to get it. I did return it when I tried it on and didn't love it in person.  It's not so awkward when it's the only way to see things in your size, you shouldn't feel bad about it!


Completely understand the head thing.  I do that too!  It's amazing how much I look at each item before I actually think how I'd wear it.  Virtual shopping...lol.


----------



## chaneljewel

Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3687796
> View attachment 3687797
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of black jackets that are similar to the cream one the French actress is wearing. These are very pretty, but not for me I think.


These are beautiful.  Which collection?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think cosmopolite for top. I loved that one. I think it's 16,000 though. Too much for me sadly. I remember hearing a lot of the prices and feeling sad. The first jacket with the lucite buttons I think will be very pretty even without the flowers and maybe more wearable. Will see


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3684744
> 
> That's the one jacket was hard to make work for me. I loved on the runway but only start to appreciate for it's casual neutral side.




This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant 
	

		
			
		

		
	


 

Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia


----------



## ailoveresale

girleuro said:


> Ailoveresale my thoughts are that the jacket is beautiful,but if you are not happy with it,it doesn't matter what we say ...if you don't love it maybe it's better to pass.You need to love something to keep it. Specially if you want to save up the funds for something you truly would love and wear. [emoji848][emoji177]
> P.s my suggestion in the future purchases, plan in advance. Before you purchase, create in your head or on style app at least a few looks.
> I think it's a process to say yes to the right jacket,[emoji12]etc... I did mistakes,and probably other ladies did too. So now I am more wise.
> Of course it's always going to be a new collection,that you might love more...
> It's nothing wrong if after a few wears you want to sell. So many women do all the time,but I try to purchase things that I truly love, so I don't have to sell it[emoji4][emoji177][emoji56] and I would love to reach for them years to come
> After all Chanel is timeless [emoji173]️[emoji257]



Good idea to think about how it would fit into my wardrobe first before purchasing. I did post here when I was considering it and I think everyone was positive. It is a classic piece after all! Just after it arrived I realized I rarely reach for it...



gracekelly said:


> You may recall that I have this one too. I wear it with a navy trouser and a navy skinny jean. Have not worn with denim yet. Also an ivory gab pant. A navy skirt and sheath dress also work     I like to pair it with a st James striped rouge and navy tee as well.



Yes I remember you helped me when I was considering buying it. I like the idea of the navy skirt - I don't have one though and I thought we said no shopping to make a piece work? I wore it with a navy trouser the other day and it felt a little menswear-ish on me. That's when I started to doubt it... [emoji848]



dharma said:


> Thanks for all the photos today everyone. I couldn't wait to finish up work and look for more. I absolutely love this dress and think I would wear it a lot. Hopefully it's not crazy expensive. The black figure pottery reference is incredible. I also love the heavily layered jewelry in some of the other looks.
> View attachment 3687654
> 
> 
> And the owl buttons on the white Jackie O suit!!!
> The funny thing about seeing photos so quickly after the runway show is that I get all excited and forget about anything I've been waiting for in an upcoming collection. We've seen Cosmopolite, the astronauts and now Greece, and none of it is in stores yet! In my mind I've shopped for and returned several things



lol I do the same - fall in and out of love in my head!! And I haven't even seen anything in person. [emoji12]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The runway jacket is available for $27,000 if you want. Otherwise this is around $5700 I think.  I'll have to see it in person. (The $5700 one) I do wish they had left a bit more of the details even if it was a bit more expensive. Three flowers instead of buttons for $1000?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the owl buttons. This dress is cool but I could never pull it off. I could totally see you in it. I will go for the Jackie O suit. Too funny about your shopping and returning. Me too!



I agree, the watered down versions seem a little too spartan to justify the price. Maybe three buttons with flowers or one flower or something??



dharma said:


> I think if they reissue the little black jacket, it will be a one off kind of thing and not part of a runway collection. Keep the faith!
> 
> 
> It's a gorgeous classic and would work with a ton of looks. That said, I admit the navy and red would be a tough one for me too. If it's not your style, then sell and use the funds for something you love without a doubt. I've forced purchases before and it never works. Move on without guilt.



Thank you dharma, sage advice. [emoji5]



hotshot said:


> This is a lovely jacket...It could be functional in your wardrobe with a dress (black) jeans, ankle pants or a great par of trousers.
> It will work with pearls the classic Chanel ( or another ) heel or ballet flat.
> Perhaps a little t-shirt underneath the jacket unbuttoned might give you that look that would make you happier with keeping
> the jacket.
> If you see a jacket from the spring collection that you would make more use of, then you might consider selling it.
> Good luck with your decision.. not easy to part with Chanel..



Thank you @hotshot!



Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3687796
> View attachment 3687797
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of black jackets that are similar to the cream one the French actress is wearing. These are very pretty, but not for me I think.



Agree - I find the cosmopolite collection to be very pretty but not my style. Money saved already!



BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia



Wow you look amazing! Love the jacket and the styling. [emoji1360]


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Good idea to think about how it would fit into my wardrobe first before purchasing. I did post here when I was considering it and I think everyone was positive. It is a classic piece after all! Just after it arrived I realized I rarely reach for it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I remember you helped me when I was considering buying it. I like the idea of the navy skirt - I don't have one though and I thought we said no shopping to make a piece work? I wore it with a navy trouser the other day and it felt a little menswear-ish on me. That's when I started to doubt it... [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> lol I do the same - fall in and out of love in my head!! And I haven't even seen anything in person. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the watered down versions seem a little too spartan to justify the price. Maybe three buttons with flowers or one flower or something??
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dharma, sage advice. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @hotshot!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree - I find the cosmopolite collection to be very pretty but not my style. Money saved already!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you look amazing! Love the jacket and the styling. [emoji1360]



Ah well it's a learning process Is the jacket cut is what you usually like ? It is pretty easy colors it shouldn't hard to style it[emoji848] I purchase only if I absolutely love right away. And to get other opinions is great,just think always how can it fit you. Is that cut flattering on you,or is the cut that you love. 
I think you should try some suggestions and if you still don't feel that you will reach for it,then sell it and get something that you will enjoy more often[emoji4][emoji177]
I agree Cosmopolite jackets the only I truly like is cream one from runway. But I would like all suit
If I can by the time it arrives,I might splurge if not ,I am ok it's going to be new collections next year....
I love also a few dresses from Cosmopolite 
But I am more now excited about resort collection Ah that white suit,gold dresses it's so beautiful and to me would be wearable more in my tropical climate [emoji847]


----------



## Pourquoipas

View attachment 3687935

Love this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. I like the cut. Not loving the buttons.  I think I might feel like a passenger in steerage on the titanic not able to afford to dine with the upper crust. Who wants to spend $5700 to feel like they are getting the knock off version? They could have given us three little camellias and charged $6500. Now I'm curious to see the stripped down black version. [emoji22] ok, trying too keep an open mind....



I was feeling this coming SM said well it's black. Plain black. So I guess stripped down to the max .... very good for minimalistic looks. Not sure if this was a good idea.


----------



## lisazhao

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks cute , modern and colorful. Nice with the rock studs and jeans. Congrats !


thank you


gracekelly said:


> This looks very cute on you and your styling for it is spot on!


Thanks, this jacket is really easy to match.


----------



## lisazhao

ari said:


> Thank you GraceKelly!, they are Chanel, I think from 2012.
> 
> girleuro, thank you and thank you for your advise! I'll try your ideas
> 
> Thank You Genie!
> 
> Thank you PP!
> 
> Thank you Pigleto!
> 
> ailoveresale, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Grace! I need some free time to try different options, not in a hurry on my way to work.
> I agree that  wide pants need to be longer and cover the shoes, but all of the wide Chanel pants are made shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> lisazhao, Thank you and thank you for posting the picture of your jacket! what about wearing it with the pink silk lace skirt?
> 
> girleuro, it is really gorgeous.
> 
> Thank you Zaraha, you are too kind. I have to look at my old pictures one day.


Thank you for your advise Ari, I'll defiantly try out with skirt.


----------



## lisazhao

BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia


You look awesome, I can't even tell you are pregnant!!!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> From the buttons this looks like it's from the cosmopolite collection coming soon.


So looking forward to it!


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> It's beautiful Ari[emoji4] and even little boxy but fits you nice [emoji177]


girleuro, Thank you!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I remember this jacket Ari. One of my favorites. Looks great


PP Thank you! it is very beautiful jacket, but the cut is not flattering!


chaneljewel said:


> Colors are beautiful, ari!


chaneljewel, thank you!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My act I spring jacket for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687083


It look gorgeous PP! great pants too!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Photos from cruise already starting to appear on Instagram, and I am already in crazy irrational love.
> 
> View attachment 3687085


It is a classic suit, I'm not sure I love the rounded shoulders, but it might grow on me... never say never!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Some more photos:
> 
> Pretty top. It looks like it's worn with the skirt from the white suit
> 
> View attachment 3687164
> 
> 
> Nice jacket. Seems to have a matching skirt
> 
> View attachment 3687165
> View attachment 3687166
> 
> 
> This is pretty too
> View attachment 3687167
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sandwich ads in the banner [emoji849]


Love the tulip shape of the skirts!


ailoveresale said:


> Ladies I hope you can help me out here with an honest dilemma. This is not an effort to try to sell something. I mentioned I did some closet cleaning this past weekend. I realized I bought this jacket a few months ago and have only worn it once. I've lost a little weight so no longer need to get it altered. I love it but part of me thinks I love the idea of it and not wearing it, if that makes sense. I love how it looks but in reality I have a hard time pairing it with things in my closet. I am either looking for opinions of if I should sell/consign it, or if I should keep it, how to style it.
> The cruise show is making me lean toward selling so I can save up, plus sales are coming up, but interested in hearing thoughts... thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3687436


ailoveresale. it is a beautiful classic, keep it! 


BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia


You look fab!


----------



## ari

My last year summer sale find.


----------



## ari

Keira is wearing the Cosmopolite Jacket I plan to buy


----------



## marielyse

Cruise collection up close - after show presentation


----------



## EmileH

Fabulousity630 said:


> View attachment 3687796
> View attachment 3687797
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of black jackets that are similar to the cream one the French actress is wearing. These are very pretty, but not for me I think.



Thanks for showing this. I'm equally disappointed. Gosh the contrast of the grey lines gives it a completely different look. And I am worried that the fabric looks so much like Paris Rome. Ok... open mind...


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My last year summer sale find.
> View attachment 3688033



You look great Ari.



ari said:


> Keira is wearing the Cosmopolite Jacket I plan to buy



Love Keira. This jacket might be the best one if the season Ari.


----------



## EmileH

marielyse said:


> View attachment 3688045
> View attachment 3688046
> View attachment 3688047
> 
> Cruise collection up close - after show presentation



Still loving the white suit.


----------



## EmileH

BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia



Lovely outfit. Congratulations on your pregnancy.


----------



## wantitneedit

Here is the slideshow from vogue.com.  I hope i have copied it right!

http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/resort-2018/chanel/slideshow/collection


----------



## Pourquoipas

BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia



That's a perfect look. [emoji76] The jacket is quite large on me and I prefer to wear it with something tight like pencil skirts. I have to try a white one too! Black works well to. Very nice to have a twin [emoji253] Enjoy your pregnancy, can't even see you're pregnant!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> My last year summer sale find.
> View attachment 3688033



Nice find!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Keira is wearing the Cosmopolite Jacket I plan to buy



When will this be available?   Pretty and classic!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great Ari.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Keira. This jacket might be the best one if the season Ari.





chaneljewel said:


> Nice find!





chaneljewel said:


> When will this be available?   Pretty and classic!



Thank you Ladies!
Sometime in May


----------



## ari

Here I "tried" it during the private viewing


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great on you! I forgot you were at that show [emoji4]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Here I "tried" it during the private viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688215



So pretty on you!  Do you know the price range?


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> So pretty on you!  Do you know the price range?



Not yet [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Here I "tried" it during the private viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688215



Love the texture of the fabric!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Here I "tried" it during the private viewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688215



Love it on you!  Looks like fabric is little fuzzy,  is it?


----------



## zaraha

I want 
Greek pink goddess!


----------



## girleuro

zaraha said:


> I want
> Greek pink goddess!
> 
> View attachment 3688331



Omg another one I want it too[emoji4] 
It's so many absolutely stunning dresses in the resort collection. I love all those gold ones.And now this. So far I want at least 4 dresses.[emoji177]
Thank you for sharing [emoji257]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> My last year summer sale find.
> View attachment 3688033



Lovely look Ari[emoji4]


----------



## Audrey_S

BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia



This was one the pieces that also made me interested in RTW pieces although I missed it.  Why is it so hard to make work?  Color?  Cut?  I think this jacket is really gorgeous !!


----------



## girleuro

marielyse said:


> View attachment 3688045
> View attachment 3688046
> View attachment 3688047
> 
> Cruise collection up close - after show presentation



Love white suit and the last dress the most[emoji4] also that bronze dress encrusted with those jewels, interesting too. It's so many absolutely stunning dresses in this collection. Love the colors.its everything dripping in Gold [emoji847]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the short grey tweed dress. And I like the long black and white printed dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687105
> View attachment 3687106
> View attachment 3687107



The grey tweed looks like a Burberry check dress I own, different fabric of course [emoji848]
Many pretty skirts, jackets and long dresses[emoji76]. I only wonder where I could wear any of the gowns. Hardly any [emoji158] !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My act I spring jacket for work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687083



This is really [emoji817] PbP style. Love the ensemble and the rouge H K matches so nicely. Well done[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Audrey_S said:


> This was one the pieces that also made me interested in RTW pieces although I missed it.  Why is it so hard to make work?  Color?  Cut?  I think this jacket is really gorgeous !!



As far as I'm concerned it was only needing some alteration to size it down and finding a good short pencil skirt. I'm still looking for a cream colored one in a quality fabric. It looks as if cruise 18 brings some options. 
The cream beige tweed looks good with bright red belts and bags when the pants and tops are white. I missed out the matching skirt, maybe it turns up one day[emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This is really [emoji817] PbP style. Love the ensemble and the rouge H K matches so nicely. Well done[emoji7]



Thank you. You are very kind.


----------



## girleuro

BlondeAndOrange said:


> This was also my first RTW piece and I also have a hard time making it work... so far this is my favorite combo... ignore the jacket fit, I'm 6 months pregnant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687848
> 
> 
> Medor in Argile, Louboutin Pigalle in nude color 2, sweater from Aritzia



Lovely look. And congratulations on your pregnancy I could never tell. You look great![emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

It's so many beyond gorgeous dresses.Its hard going to be to choose. I love them all [emoji847] The first could be even wedding dress,well second wedding 
We are planning to renew woes This would be I think much more exciting than any traditional wedding dress
And it could be worn more than once[emoji12] 
I like all of them. [emoji23][emoji120][emoji56][emoji177]
I wonder what's going to be prices[emoji848]


----------



## ari

From the cruise I think I can wear these





Everything else is beautiful, but not wearable in my life.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> From the cruise I think I can wear these
> View attachment 3689007
> 
> View attachment 3689008
> View attachment 3689009
> 
> Everything else is beautiful, but not wearable in my life.



These are nice Ari specially I like the second picture white dress and gold gladiators.I hope since those are open toe and heel sandals ,I can fit in 42C [emoji848] 
All collection it's so gorgeous [emoji847][emoji120] 
Love this blouse 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3689016

Love this bikini It's like old hollywood [emoji4] Covered enough for real women [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Yes ! I love the white dress!


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> These are nice Ari specially I like the second picture white dress and gold gladiators.I hope since those are open toe and heel sandals ,I can fit in 42C [emoji848]
> All collection it's so gorgeous [emoji847][emoji120]
> Love this blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689015
> View attachment 3689016
> 
> Love this bikini It's like old hollywood [emoji4] Covered enough for real women [emoji12]



I need this skirt. The Bikini style is very flattering with our without curves. I reach for high waisted whenever possible and so does my skinny daughter!
I wanted to wear pink today but it's still so chilly. The beige felt more appropriate.. [emoji22]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I need this skirt. The Bikini style is very flattering with our without curves. I reach for high waisted whenever possible and so does my skinny daughter!
> I wanted to wear pink today but it's still so chilly. The beige felt more appropriate.. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3689074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689078


I agree this type of bikini is flattering on every one[emoji4] 
Ps your skinny daughter has a good taste. Usually young skinny girls go for skimpy one
Both looks are beautiful Pourquoipas 
I love pink little bit more, The pink one is so Spring. And I love everything pink[emoji12] 
But both looks are gorgeous I love your skirt too. [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> I agree this type of bikini is flattering on every one[emoji4]
> Ps your skinny daughter has a good taste. Usually young skinny girls go for skimpy one
> Both looks are beautiful Pourquoipas
> I love pink little bit more, The pink one is so Spring. And I love everything pink[emoji12]
> But both looks are gorgeous I love your skirt too. [emoji4]



Thank you dear girleuro, did you see the revealing met gowns on Hadid and Jenner, wow but this retro style is also nice!


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear girleuro, did you see the revealing met gowns on Hadid and Jenner, wow but this retro style is also nice!



Yes I did dear Pourquoipas [emoji51] [emoji849][emoji854] [emoji12][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I need this skirt. The Bikini style is very flattering with our without curves. I reach for high waisted whenever possible and so does my skinny daughter!
> I wanted to wear pink today but it's still so chilly. The beige felt more appropriate.. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 3689074
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689078



I adore this skirt, it looks gorgeous with both jackets!
I'm enjoying my older Chanel, dress from summer 2014 and Biker from Salzburg collection


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I adore this skirt, it looks gorgeous with both jackets!
> I'm enjoying my older Chanel, dress from summer 2014 and Biker from Salzburg collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689154



Very polished. I love the pairing of black with elegant white and silver[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Looking great ladies. I love the skirt pourquoispas


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Love it on you!  Looks like fabric is little fuzzy,  is it?



It might have the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket [emoji15]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Very polished. I love the pairing of black with elegant white and silver[emoji7]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking great ladies. I love the skirt pourquoispas



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It might have the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket [emoji15]



I'm even concerned about the black runway jacket with the flowers. I'm disappointed in the stripped down versions so I'm considering getting one really nice jacket instead of two so-so. But if I pay $16,000 for a jacket and it pills like that and they don't stand behind their product. [emoji33]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looking great ladies. I love the skirt pourquoispas



[emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] thanks PbP
Yes fabric should hopefully be better for cosmopolite .  I don't mind a little shaving but I prefer an amount I can tackle myself. My local SM says she heard nothing about a corporate reaction to the Paris-Rome fuzz...


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] thanks PbP
> Yes fabric should hopefully be better for cosmopolite .  I don't mind a little shaving but I prefer an amount I can tackle myself. My local SM says she heard nothing about a corporate reaction to the Paris-Rome fuzz...



I'm not surprised. They aren't discussing it with the store managers let alone the SAs. My store manager was nice enough to check into it with US corporate who took it to Corporate in France and they confirmed the issue. I think they are hoping it blows over and we forget about it, which is probably what will happen. I will certain think twice and examine fabric carefully before I hand over my credit card again given the response. If they were proactive with the whole thing I would consider that it could happen to anyone, but since I'm not certain they will stand behind their products I'm more concerned about my future purchases.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I adore this skirt, it looks gorgeous with both jackets!
> I'm enjoying my older Chanel, dress from summer 2014 and Biker from Salzburg collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689154



Beautiful outfit.Ari love the color combination and those shoes [emoji7] [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Audrey_S said:


> This was one the pieces that also made me interested in RTW pieces although I missed it.  Why is it so hard to make work?  Color?  Cut?  I think this jacket is really gorgeous !!



For me I think it's the cut... I got my tailored to be super fitted and wish I would have just left it. Also the collar is high and fabric is thick which to me makes it seem a better for winter. It's perfect for a California winter night... too warm for Miami, not warm enough for Chicago :/


----------



## TankerToad

So while many are looking forward to amazing things to come - I'm still in the moment 
Tried on the backwards jacket - it has a Camilla at the back closure


----------



## TankerToad

Also tried this jacket from the ad campaign 
It's lined taffeta and has really fun sleeves


----------



## TankerToad

A few knit dresses....


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> So while many are looking forward to amazing things to come - I'm still in the moment
> Tried on the backwards jacket - it has a Camilla at the back closure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690186
> View attachment 3690187
> View attachment 3690188
> View attachment 3690189
> View attachment 3690190


Lovely! I am with you in this moment, I love this piece but have decided it's only a sale buy for me. So I'm hoping. I think it's too dressy for my life but I have a few weddings coming up this fall and thought it would be a nice black tie piece with a long satin Dior skirt that I have. After I get the evening looks out of the way I can style it more casually without guilt. I plan on removing that camellia. I love it on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love them. I really like the last knit dress. Cuba cruise I think ?

The backwards jacket is so glamorous 

I tried the printed jacket in short sleeves. It was not my cup of tea


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> A few knit dresses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690196
> View attachment 3690197
> View attachment 3690198
> View attachment 3690199
> View attachment 3690200



Everything looks great on you but I like the last knit dress the most!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> A few knit dresses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690196
> View attachment 3690197
> View attachment 3690198
> View attachment 3690199
> View attachment 3690200



The black jacket and the last knit dress are very beautiful and flattering on you [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## 911snowball

The striped sleeveless dress (last photo) is great on you.  The colors with your hair are perfect and the whole look is really attractive on you. It also looks like a comfortable dress as well, easy to just slip on.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> A few knit dresses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690196
> View attachment 3690197
> View attachment 3690198
> View attachment 3690199
> View attachment 3690200



Totally agree with the ladies before. All nice items you tried and the last one is very beautiful on your complexion[emoji294]️


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw these at Neimans. Did some want pink on pink ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ended up getting these. Surprisingly comfy


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> It might have the same problem as the Paris Rome jacket [emoji15]



Saw a price list. That jacket is 6450 USD I believe.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw these at Neimans. Did some want pink on pink ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690624
> 
> Ended up getting these. Surprisingly comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690625



Those are gorgeous [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> A few knit dresses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690196
> View attachment 3690197
> View attachment 3690198
> View attachment 3690199
> View attachment 3690200



The last dress is so pretty on you!   Love the colors!   The first two jackets would be great for dressy occasions!   Nice too!   The first knit dress has interesting sleeves that I like...pretty colors too.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw these at Neimans. Did some want pink on pink ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690624
> 
> Ended up getting these. Surprisingly comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690625


Very nice pigleto! I'm thinking about the ones in the background of your shot with the ankle strap. I'm just not sure how much use they will get, but I love them.


----------



## Genie27

One more who loves the last dress on you, TT. It's really perfect. 

Pigleto, thanks for these pics- I can see why you ladies like these shoes - that slight high curve of the vamp goes a long way towards making the shoe feel secure. I'm going to have to try some on.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Very nice pigleto! I'm thinking about the ones in the background of your shot with the ankle strap. I'm just not sure how much use they will get, but I love them.



I like those too!


----------



## TankerToad

Thank you so much everyone 
The last knit dress is Cuba cruise and a rare find
It gave beautiful shell details  at the neckline 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was debating between the two knits and your comments really help


----------



## TankerToad

Regarding the backwards jacket - it's beautiful and I have a formal lifestyle but not sure it isn't a bit too unique for my conservative world 
Thinking about this a bit more -
I've ordered in the robot suit in the black with some coordinating pieces 
Looking forward to trying those --
I'm simply not done with the current season [emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh the other shoes ! Surprisingly they were ok in comparison. The ankle strap for me was so uncomfortable and pinched me. Plus the silver toes looked very matte and plastic in comparison. I was bummed. And they cost about 300 more than the sling backs. 

The cruise dress is very pretty. Is the shell detail at the neck plastic ? There was one dress that the trim was plastic and my SA said they can dry out and crack. He had a lady who had that happen and they had to order new trims but even they cracked. Just wanted to let u know !


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh the other shoes ! Surprisingly they were ok in comparison. The ankle strap for me was so uncomfortable and pinched me. Plus the silver toes looked very matte and plastic in comparison. I was bummed. And they cost about 300 more than the sling backs.
> 
> The cruise dress is very pretty. Is the shell detail at the neck plastic ? There was one dress that the trim was plastic and my SA said they can dry out and crack. He had a lady who had that happen and they had to order new trims but even they cracked. Just wanted to let u know !



Wow
Thank you -- that is huge info


----------



## pigleto972001

The plastic was more like the curly plastic like on a telephone line.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> The plastic was more like the curly plastic like on a telephone line.



Uh oh I think I have that dress, we will see I guess, I'm sure they will make it right if something happens.


----------



## pigleto972001

Maybe they are using better plastic than a few years ago


----------



## 911snowball

TT. I admire your style. I  have the black robot and I am eager to see what coordinating pieces you have selected.


----------



## EmileH

My SA at cambon recommended a camellia for my new jacket. They didn't have one that worked in stock. I found this perfect one on eBay. It works for my airport jacket and several of my black jackets too.


----------



## kat99

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much everyone
> The last knit dress is Cuba cruise and a rare find
> It gave beautiful shell details  at the neckline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690657
> View attachment 3690658
> 
> I was debating between the two knits and your comments really help



This knit dress is gorgeous on you. Please buy it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA at cambon recommended a camellia for my new jacket. They didn't have one that worked in stock. I found this perfect one on eBay. It works for my airport jacket and several of my black jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3691017



That's a nice match!  Gives this extra touch to your jacket. I tried yours in white and it was quite stiff and unflattering on me. Probably it's a different fabric. Money saved.
There was another one I liked with dark Velcro but I passed. Maybe it'll go on sale?  Some other nice tweeds , the dress has a plastic woven in. 
I bought the tights below, I must be nuts. 300 for something I usually spend 30 for.. I'm a hosiery [emoji851] .




View attachment 3691181


----------



## Pourquoipas

Those tights..


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw these at Neimans. Did some want pink on pink ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690624
> 
> Ended up getting these. Surprisingly comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690625



I love those slings! I actually love them all. The pink-beige I managed to skip but if someone sees the white- pink available in 38, I'd love those.[emoji182]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3691184
> 
> Those tights..



I can see why you purchased the tights.  Nice!


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3691184
> 
> Those tights..



Haha [emoji51]beautiful look Pourquoipas  Lovely tights[emoji847] and you are not alone nuts[emoji12] I did bought a few in the past [emoji51]And 2016 prefall ones cost me more than that[emoji849] it's just something about Chanel,feels different ... [emoji41][emoji854][emoji177][emoji56]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My SA at cambon recommended a camellia for my new jacket. They didn't have one that worked in stock. I found this perfect one on eBay. It works for my airport jacket and several of my black jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3691017



Very nice ! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## melisande

Pourquoipas said:


> That's a nice match!  Gives this extra touch to your jacket. I tried yours in white and it was quite stiff and unflattering on me. Probably it's a different fabric. Money saved.
> There was another one I liked with dark Velcro but I passed. Maybe it'll go on sale?  Some other nice tweeds , the dress has a plastic woven in.
> I bought the tights below, I must be nuts. 300 for something I usually spend 30 for.. I'm a hosiery [emoji851] .
> View attachment 3691177
> View attachment 3691178
> View attachment 3691179
> View attachment 3691180
> View attachment 3691181


Pourquoipas, did you find the black velcro true to size?  Or is it an oversized fit?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> That's a nice match!  Gives this extra touch to your jacket. I tried yours in white and it was quite stiff and unflattering on me. Probably it's a different fabric. Money saved.
> There was another one I liked with dark Velcro but I passed. Maybe it'll go on sale?  Some other nice tweeds , the dress has a plastic woven in.
> I bought the tights below, I must be nuts. 300 for something I usually spend 30 for.. I'm a hosiery [emoji851] .
> View attachment 3691177
> View attachment 3691178
> View attachment 3691179
> View attachment 3691180
> View attachment 3691181



Yes the white was very stiff. Mine is crisp but not so stiff. You don't need the white. You have the robot.

I like the Velcro one. On sale would be nice. And the tights are pretty. They look like the ones that don't run. 

The last jacket is the same tweed as my dress and jacket. A good item for the sale too.

By sale time I have lost interest. I'm onto the new season.


----------



## Pourquoipas

melisande said:


> Pourquoipas, did you find the black velcro true to size?  Or is it an oversized fit?



Dear, I tried the navy but it was also available in black-grey. Supposedly the same sizing. It runs true to size or even a little small, not oversized at all for this one. Fitted on the waist, that's what I liked but the fabric is rather thick more for fall or to wear right now.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes the white was very stiff. Mine is crisp but not so stiff. You don't need the white. You have the robot.
> 
> I like the Velcro one. On sale would be nice. And the tights are pretty. They look like the ones that don't run.
> 
> The last jacket is the same tweed as my dress and jacket. A good item for the sale too.
> 
> By sale time I have lost interest. I'm onto the new season.



Agree, mostly the big love items are gone before and new items seem more interesting by then. 

I'm already looking for the right thread to fix the tights when my cat and dog get to close[emoji13]


----------



## melisande

Pourquoipas said:


> Dear, I tried the navy but it was also available in black-grey. Supposedly the same sizing. It runs true to size or even a little small, not oversized at all for this one. Fitted on the waist, that's what I liked but the fabric is rather thick more for fall or to wear right now.



This is extremely helpful... thank you so much for letting me know.  It's this one, from the runway show, I believe?


----------



## Pourquoipas

melisande said:


> This is extremely helpful... thank you so much for letting me know.  It's this one, from the runway show, I believe?



No I don't think it's this one. The one I tried has a black trim around the lapels, is fitted unlike this style and has no pockets below. 
I just noticed that posting the pics in size small makes them blurry, sorry !


----------



## melisande

Pourquoipas said:


> No I don't think it's this one. The one I tried has a black trim around the lapels and is fitted unlike this style and has no pockets below.
> I just noticed that posting the pics in size small makes them blurry, sorry !


Oh, OK.  Many thanks for confirming that...  the shape of the lapels is similar, I guess.


----------



## pigleto972001

The camellia is awesome !! One of the jackets I tried had one but it was attached to the velcro. Sigh 

I am the same way ... by the time sale rolls around I'm more interested in the new stuff. It makes it hard to prioritize what to spend on ha ha !


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3692033


Right, wearing only a jacket[emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Right, wearing only a jacket[emoji848]



It's beautiful jacket I don't know which one I like better act 1 or 2 this one looks like 2 only I like better worn on the runway with I guess tunic and half way open [emoji848] [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

melisande said:


> Oh, OK.  Many thanks for confirming that...  the shape of the lapels is similar, I guess.



I think the one I tried has the same fit and sizing as this one


----------



## melisande

Pourquoipas said:


> I think the one I tried has the same fit and sizing as this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692441


Very helpful.  Yes, that's a more fitted style!


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3692033





Pourquoipas said:


> Right, wearing only a jacket[emoji848]



This is traditional dress for British women from beginning December - February every year


----------



## Pourquoipas

papertiger said:


> This is traditional dress for British women from beginning December - February every year
> 
> View attachment 3692661
> View attachment 3692662
> View attachment 3692663



So funny to see these. I'd wear that to tame a lion!


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> This is traditional dress for British women from beginning December - February every year
> 
> View attachment 3692661
> View attachment 3692662
> View attachment 3692663


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

[emoji7][emoji7]thanks for posting. So excited to see in person some of these clothes !


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3693269
> View attachment 3693270
> View attachment 3693271
> View attachment 3693272
> View attachment 3693273



Love that cream white that flatters every complexion ! The flower decorated jacket looks very long on WS. Is it her high waisted skirt that makes it look longer?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Love that cream white that flatters every complexion ! The flower decorated jacket looks very long on WS. Is it her high waisted skirt that makes it look longer?



It's a different jacket that looked almost like a tunic on the runway.


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Love that cream white that flatters every complexion ! The flower decorated jacket looks very long on WS. Is it her high waisted skirt that makes it look longer?



I like that 2 actually I might like better than act 1 [emoji847]


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3694012
> View attachment 3694013



Very nice with pink tights !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Working..


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Working..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694132



Lovely look Pourquoipas Love how you styled with pop of color scarf [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## bags to die for

Some cruise prices. AUD5910 for jacket. 10350 for coat.


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Some cruise prices. AUD5910 for jacket. 10350 for coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695214
> View attachment 3695215



Very helpful! TY


----------



## Pourquoipas

Enjoying the set on my first official robot day!


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Enjoying the set on my first official robot day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695257



Very nice Pourquoipas [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

It's getting warmer and I get to wear my jackets with my signature shorts. Paris Salzburg Navy swing jacket. I like the subtle design, the curved shoulder seams and the button details.


----------



## periogirl28

The canvas Espadrilles are back in Black, White, Denim and a raspberry Pink.


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> Some cruise prices. AUD5910 for jacket. 10350 for coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695214
> View attachment 3695215



Thanks!!! Any on the dresses? 

Love the robot suit and the Salzburg jacket too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting warmer and I get to wear my jackets with my signature shorts. Paris Salzburg Navy swing jacket. I like the subtle design, the curved shoulder seams and the button details.
> 
> View attachment 3695290
> 
> View attachment 3695291
> 
> View attachment 3695292
> 
> View attachment 3695293



Really enjoy seeing your shorts again. [emoji7]They look so nice with the jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Really enjoy seeing your shorts again. [emoji7]They look so nice with the jacket!


Haha thank you, it's kinda a sacrilege but I always pair my jackets with Bermudas or short skirts. It has become  How I Wear My Chanel Jacket.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Haha thank you, it's kinda a sacrilege but I always pair my jackets with Bermudas or short skirts. It has become  How I Wear My Chanel Jacket.


It's a very nice look!


----------



## tonkamama

Regarding Paris in Rome black jacket - I contacted NM Chanel and they told me they knew nothing about it (potential recall) and said it's normal for this kinda of fabric!  My SA even contacted his sister who works at the top management of Chanel Asia and she told him nothing was ever mentioned.  I insisted NM to report to their buyer in Texas and to Chanel but I have a feeling this thing is going no where... oh well at least right now. 



Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253] thanks PbP
> Yes fabric should hopefully be better for cosmopolite .  I don't mind a little shaving but I prefer an amount I can tackle myself. My local SM says she heard nothing about a corporate reaction to the Paris-Rome fuzz...





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm not surprised. They aren't discussing it with the store managers let alone the SAs. My store manager was nice enough to check into it with US corporate who took it to Corporate in France and they confirmed the issue. I think they are hoping it blows over and we forget about it, which is probably what will happen. I will certain think twice and examine fabric carefully before I hand over my credit card again given the response. If they were proactive with the whole thing I would consider that it could happen to anyone, but since I'm not certain they will stand behind their products I'm more concerned about my future purchases.


----------



## girleuro

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting warmer and I get to wear my jackets with my signature shorts. Paris Salzburg Navy swing jacket. I like the subtle design, the curved shoulder seams and the button details.
> 
> View attachment 3695290
> 
> View attachment 3695291
> 
> View attachment 3695292
> 
> View attachment 3695293



Lovely look periogirl[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## luckylove

tonkamama said:


> Regarding Paris in Rome black jacket - I contacted NM Chanel and they told me they knew nothing about it (potential recall) and said it's normal for this kinda of fabric!  My SA even contacted his sister who works at the top management of Chanel Asia and she told him nothing was ever mentioned.  I insisted NM to report to their buyer in Texas and to Chanel but I have a feeling this thing is going no where... oh well at least right now.



I am sorry you are hitting road blocks in trying to resolve the jacket issue.  I also have a defective jacket and haven't had much success in dealing with it. Those in the know at chanel corporate seem to be keeping things quiet.  It is complicated for those of us who bought from a department store because chanel is not a leased boutique. and must buy their merchandise outright.  As customers then, we have two layers of corporations and red tape to deal with in  trying to resolve.... It would be wonderful if we all could  get a perfect replacement jacket, but I am not sure if that will happen. Hope you get some good news sometime soon!


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> Haha thank you, it's kinda a sacrilege but I always pair my jackets with Bermudas or short skirts. It has become  How I Wear My Chanel Jacket.



And that is what is so wonderful about Chanel!
I think it's a terrific style !


----------



## TankerToad

Saw some of the new things coming - the ritz collection is really elegant 
I've earmarked two pieces already and 2 bags 
But on the "in the moment" front 
I had my robot suit fitted yesterday 
So Ari,  I get the award for the LAST one to the robot suit party 
I opted for the black suit coloration 
Found a cruise 2017 shift dress that works with it as well -- 
And because I continue to be obsessed with Fall 2016 my SA found me one more suit from that season that I love [emoji173]️ 
I was able to meet the Data Center ROBOT plexiglass bag up close and in person - the cutest thing EVER!
Not for me, but it is to be appreciated -
It was already sold to a collector but I felt lucky to even be able to see one


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Saw some of the new things coming - the ritz collection is really elegant
> I've earmarked two pieces already and 2 bags
> But on the "in the moment" front
> I had my robot suit fitted yesterday
> So Ari,  I get the award for the LAST one to the robot suit party
> I opted for the black suit coloration
> Found a cruise 2017 shift dress that works with it as well --
> And because I continue to be obsessed with Fall 2016 my SA found me one more suit from that season that I love [emoji173]️
> I was able to meet the Data Center ROBOT plexiglass bag up close and in person - the cutest thing EVER!
> Not for me, but it is to be appreciated -
> It was already sold to a collector but I felt lucky to even be able to see one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695764



Sounds good, looking forward to some outfit pictures with your shift dress and the fall16 suit.
The recent seasons were perfect IMO![emoji880][emoji880][emoji182]
The robot suit is iconic[emoji854]
Inspired by your recent post I got myself the silk jumpsuit!
I hope to wear it on vacations, festive evening or dress it down with a jacket.


----------



## EmileH

I love the jacket with your shorts PG.

Tonkamoma, I don't think we are going to get anywhere. The best we can do is take it to the boutique for shaving and steaming. I'm sad that corporate isn't handling it better. I had an issue with an Hermes bag and they took care of it no problem. I really appreciated the brand even more for it. Things can happen to any company. It's how they handle it that is important.

My store manager and SA have been phenomenal so that makes me feel better.

I have info on one piece. This is $27,000. I'll pass





Waiting excitedly to see the cosmopolite pieces. 

Pourquoispas I'm proud of you! A jumpsuit?! What will DH and DD say?!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket with your shorts PG.
> 
> Tonkamoma, I don't think we are going to get anywhere. The best we can do is take it to the boutique for shaving and steaming. I'm sad that corporate isn't handling it better. I had an issue with an Hermes bag and they took care of it no problem. I really appreciated the brand even more for it. Things can happen to any company. It's how they handle it that is important.
> 
> My store manager and SA have been phenomenal so that makes me feel better.
> 
> I have info on one piece. This is $27,000. I'll pass
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695822
> 
> 
> Waiting excitedly to see the cosmopolite pieces.
> 
> Pourquoispas I'm proud of you! A jumpsuit?! What will DH and DD say?!



No idea, guess it's time to grow up[emoji854][emoji33] and feed the economy.[emoji849]
I will pass the  DIOR T we should all be feminists though[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket with your shorts PG.
> 
> Tonkamoma, I don't think we are going to get anywhere. The best we can do is take it to the boutique for shaving and steaming. I'm sad that corporate isn't handling it better. I had an issue with an Hermes bag and they took care of it no problem. I really appreciated the brand even more for it. Things can happen to any company. It's how they handle it that is important.
> 
> My store manager and SA have been phenomenal so that makes me feel better.
> 
> I have info on one piece. This is $27,000. I'll pass
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695822
> 
> 
> Waiting excitedly to see the cosmopolite pieces.
> 
> Pourquoispas I'm proud of you! A jumpsuit?! What will DH and DD say?!



Pocketbook Pup Is this dress in the picture 27000?[emoji15] 
Wow then I wonder how much are going to be those Goddess long dresses [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to some outfit pictures with your shift dress and the fall16 suit.
> The recent seasons were perfect IMO![emoji880][emoji880][emoji182]
> The robot suit is iconic[emoji854]
> Inspired by your recent post I got myself the silk jumpsuit!
> I hope to wear it on vacations, festive evening or dress it down with a jacket.



Pourquoipas Jumpsuit sounds amazing 
Is that from Chanel? Is the one from pre spring collection? Can you post pictures please [emoji120] I am looking for the right one as well [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Pourquoipas Jumpsuit sounds amazing
> Is that from Chanel? Is the one from pre spring collection? Can you post pictures please [emoji120] I am looking for the right one as well [emoji4][emoji177]



It's from Paris Rome in black silk, if you look back on TT's posts you'll find nice pictures but I post one as soon as I get mine altered!


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Pocketbook Pup Is this dress in the picture 27000?[emoji15]
> Wow then I wonder how much are going to be those Goddess long dresses [emoji848]



Yes you got that right. $27000 usd [emoji15]

My boutique didn't order it. No idea of the prices on the other items. I suspect the knits are reasonable because they ordered them. The white Jackie O suit is reasonable.


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> It's from Paris Rome in black silk, if you look back on TT's posts you'll find nice pictures but I post one as soon as I get mine altered!



Thank you Pourquoipas  I will check [emoji120][emoji847][emoji177] Looking forward to see yours [emoji847]


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Sounds good, looking forward to some outfit pictures with your shift dress and the fall16 suit.
> The recent seasons were perfect IMO![emoji880][emoji880][emoji182]
> The robot suit is iconic[emoji854]
> Inspired by your recent post I got myself the silk jumpsuit!
> I hope to wear it on vacations, festive evening or dress it down with a jacket.



Wow!! You found one? Isn't it fabulous ?
Don't you love how these treasures just pop up?
Super excited for you !


----------



## TankerToad

This is the jumpsuit but with a sweater under it 
It's sleeveless


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Saw some of the new things coming - the ritz collection is really elegant
> I've earmarked two pieces already and 2 bags
> But on the "in the moment" front
> I had my robot suit fitted yesterday
> So Ari,  I get the award for the LAST one to the robot suit party
> I opted for the black suit coloration
> Found a cruise 2017 shift dress that works with it as well --
> And because I continue to be obsessed with Fall 2016 my SA found me one more suit from that season that I love [emoji173]️
> I was able to meet the Data Center ROBOT plexiglass bag up close and in person - the cutest thing EVER!
> Not for me, but it is to be appreciated -
> It was already sold to a collector but I felt lucky to even be able to see one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695764



Can't wait to see your choices!


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks!!! Any on the dresses?
> 
> Love the robot suit and the Salzburg jacket too!


Sorry, I didn't ask about dresses.
The t-shirt is a little more than the cuba version at around AUD1700.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw that is sad that one dress is 27k. I was hoping to get it. Ah well ! Thanks for letting me know !


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> Sorry, I didn't ask about dresses.
> The t-shirt is a little more than the cuba version at around AUD1700.



The navy tee w the gold CC?


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> Can't wait to see your choices!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3695895
> View attachment 3695896



Beautiful Jumpsuit [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> The navy tee w the gold CC?


Yes. The cuba version was around 1k.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes you got that right. $27000 usd [emoji15]
> 
> My boutique didn't order it. No idea of the prices on the other items. I suspect the knits are reasonable because they ordered them. The white Jackie O suit is reasonable.



Wow [emoji15] although the dress wasn't my choice ,but I would never thought it would be so expensive. So probably those long gowns going to be even more expensive [emoji848][emoji854]
The Jackie O suit i love [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! It's a cute top. I hope there will be some affordable dresses sigh.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3695895
> View attachment 3695896


This looks just great on you!  I LOVE jumpsuits!  However, they better not have a zipper down the back.  I once almost missed the opening curtain at the San Francisco Opera because I had to beg a stranger to zip me up in the ladies room!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> It's getting warmer and I get to wear my jackets with my signature shorts. Paris Salzburg Navy swing jacket. I like the subtle design, the curved shoulder seams and the button details.
> 
> View attachment 3695290
> 
> View attachment 3695291
> 
> View attachment 3695292
> 
> View attachment 3695293



Love the jacket with shorts! [emoji6]


----------



## ailoveresale

tonkamama said:


> Regarding Paris in Rome black jacket - I contacted NM Chanel and they told me they knew nothing about it (potential recall) and said it's normal for this kinda of fabric!  My SA even contacted his sister who works at the top management of Chanel Asia and she told him nothing was ever mentioned.  I insisted NM to report to their buyer in Texas and to Chanel but I have a feeling this thing is going no where... oh well at least right now.



Sorry you had this experience. [emoji853]. I was also told "the fabric is delicate" and to just bring it back periodically. It's a shame because now I'm less inclined to wear it...and for something so expensive we should be able to get our money's worth!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket with your shorts PG.
> 
> Tonkamoma, I don't think we are going to get anywhere. The best we can do is take it to the boutique for shaving and steaming. I'm sad that corporate isn't handling it better. I had an issue with an Hermes bag and they took care of it no problem. I really appreciated the brand even more for it. Things can happen to any company. It's how they handle it that is important.
> 
> My store manager and SA have been phenomenal so that makes me feel better.
> 
> I have info on one piece. This is $27,000. I'll pass
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695822
> 
> 
> Waiting excitedly to see the cosmopolite pieces.
> 
> Pourquoispas I'm proud of you! A jumpsuit?! What will DH and DD say?!



Agreed, I have always encountered phenomenal customer service at Hermes. Chanel has always treated me well but to not acknowledge a quality issue like this is somewhat disappointing...

Lol 27K?? "I'll pass."


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh just imagine if the Paris Rome jacket cost 27k. Heartburn. 

I wish they'd help you guys out. How disheartening :-/


----------



## wantitneedit

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3695895
> View attachment 3695896


TT - you look fabulous!!!  This jumpsuit is like the equivalent power suit for spring/early summer.  A date-night tuxedo suit!  Slap on some Rouge Noir nail varnish and killer heels and no one will mess with you!


----------



## TankerToad

wantitneedit said:


> TT - you look fabulous!!!  This jumpsuit is like the equivalent power suit for spring/early summer.  A date-night tuxedo suit!  Slap on some Rouge Noir nail varnish and killer heels and no one will mess with you!



Haha
Thank you- never in a million years did I think I'd get a jumpsuit -
Tried it on and loved it - the magic of Chanel -
I have the nail varnish in Rouge Noir so I'm ready to go !!


----------



## TankerToad

Some more peeks at the new collection - arriving very soon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> Thank you- never in a million years did I think I'd get a jumpsuit -
> Tried it on and loved it - the magic of Chanel -
> I have the nail varnish in Rouge Noir so I'm ready to go !!



Yes! And thank you for posting the picture with the jumper underneath.. something to try..

I suppose this is why you never wanted one before :


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Some more peeks at the new collection - arriving very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696308
> View attachment 3696309
> View attachment 3696310
> View attachment 3696311
> View attachment 3696312
> View attachment 3696313
> View attachment 3696314
> View attachment 3696315



Thank you TankerToad for posting pics from close up. Now the more I look,I do think that I like act 2 more than act 1 [emoji848]
I wonder what is the price of act 2 jacket and tunic Well I like all the look [emoji102] [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Saw some of the new things coming - the ritz collection is really elegant
> I've earmarked two pieces already and 2 bags
> But on the "in the moment" front
> I had my robot suit fitted yesterday
> So Ari,  I get the award for the LAST one to the robot suit party
> I opted for the black suit coloration
> Found a cruise 2017 shift dress that works with it as well --
> And because I continue to be obsessed with Fall 2016 my SA found me one more suit from that season that I love [emoji173]️
> I was able to meet the Data Center ROBOT plexiglass bag up close and in person - the cutest thing EVER!
> Not for me, but it is to be appreciated -
> It was already sold to a collector but I felt lucky to even be able to see one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695764



[emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats! 
I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
Here is one of them


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3695895
> View attachment 3695896


TT, glad you purchased the jumpsuit.  It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



Nice ari!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Some more peeks at the new collection - arriving very soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696308
> View attachment 3696309
> View attachment 3696310
> View attachment 3696311
> View attachment 3696312
> View attachment 3696313
> View attachment 3696314
> View attachment 3696315


TankerToad, you look fantastic in your jump suit!
I've seen the Cosmopolite collection close up in person and it looks like haute couture collection. 


Pourquoipas said:


> Yes! And thank you for posting the picture with the jumper underneath.. something to try..
> 
> I suppose this is why you never wanted one before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696316


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] can't wait to see the jump suit in pictures!


chaneljewel said:


> Nice ari!


Thank you chaneljewel!


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



Oh LOVE!! That was the one I wanted to try. Sadly I have not seen it in my travels. It looks wonderful on you 

The Paris ritz clothes look amazing. Am eager to see. The shoulders on the cream jackets look quite strong.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457


You always pick the most beautiful pieces that suit you - I love this one! How long is your farandole? 120cm or the longest one?

Pbp, yours is 120, right? I'm trying to pick my next piece of jewelry, and it's between the farandole, another C costume, or something VCA - the last one would be a longer timeline, but if I want it, I will have to do a lot more research. I already have one C and the Tiffany graduated round, a gold piece, and some random chains etc.


----------



## Genie27

My Chanel knit dress and jacket with booties and C necklace


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> My Chanel knit dress and jacket with booties and C necklace



Really nice Genie! I love it!

My farandole is a 120. If you only get one necklace in your life get a silver farandole. It's the most useful necklace ever. (For reference the Chanel long necklaces are 110 cm in most cases, so it's slightly longer. If you are not as tall, you might do what my friend did: get an 80 and a bracelet and hook them together to give you 100 cm.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If you are not as tall, you might do what my friend did: get an 80 and a bracelet and hook them together to give you 100 cm.


Great idea!
But then I'd still want a bracelet too, as I like to match bracelet with necklace - I like your CdA torsade - in a smaller version would work on my wrists.  Hmmmm...


PbP, I discovered that with above-knee skirts, the booties look OK with black tights - solid is a bit better than sheer...look...


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



Very nice colors and nice fit on you Ari, enjoy your Mediterranean vacations [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> My Chanel knit dress and jacket with booties and C necklace



Lovely look Genie love that all that black look with thick tights and booties  and Chanel accessories Very classic look Have you tried with Lace tights as well? It should look nice with booties or pumps as well [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Great idea!
> But then I'd still want a bracelet too, as I like to match bracelet with necklace - I like your CdA torsade - in a smaller version would work on my wrists.  Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> PbP, I discovered that with above-knee skirts, the booties look OK with black tights - solid is a bit better than sheer...look...



I really like mixing the farandole necklace with the chain d'ancre bracelet. Coordinating and not too matchy matchy. And they go really well with Chanel. Consider that combo. Then you will also have two bracelets to switch off.

Yes I think shorter skirt length is key. It looks great. So far my st Laurent boots arrived and I think they might be good. Very slim st the ankles as you said.


----------



## Genie27

I have lots of short necklaces, so the 120 is very tempting - also cost wise it compares to Chanel costume, but like the C SA said - that is real silver versus costume...I can always add a bracelet later as budget allows.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I previewed the Paris Cosmopolite collection yesterday and agree it was amazing, the craftsmanship was extraordinary! I reserved way too many pieces and will have to make some tough decisions!


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> I have lots of short necklaces, so the 120 is very tempting - also cost wise it compares to Chanel costume, but like the C SA said - that is real silver versus costume...I can always add a bracelet later as budget allows.



Well real silver sounds like a good investment [emoji6],like my DH says,in economic crisis,costume jewelry would not help you[emoji15] [emoji51]But I still love it[emoji12] although I like gold too,but I am more in antique jewelry .Silver is nice,but I am allergic to silver literally [emoji853]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> TankerToad, you look fantastic in your jump suit!
> I've seen the Cosmopolite collection close up in person and it looks like haute couture collection.
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] can't wait to see the jump suit in pictures!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!



Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681



Looks great on you. I love it with the shoes and bag.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



Ari
I adore this jacket on you !
Love the fit
Love the edgy Velcro detail 
Absolutist spectacular!


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681



This fits you perfectly 
TWIN
I'm biased but I think it's awesome !


----------



## Genie27

It's beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

My jacket is now with NM waiting to get a hair trim... when they told me that it's normal due to delicate fabric, I replied that my $99 Zara jacket does not have the fuzzy hairball issue....



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket with your shorts PG.
> 
> Tonkamoma, I don't think we are going to get anywhere. The best we can do is take it to the boutique for shaving and steaming. I'm sad that corporate isn't handling it better. I had an issue with an Hermes bag and they took care of it no problem. I really appreciated the brand even more for it. *Things can happen to any company. It's how they handle it that is important. *





ailoveresale said:


> Sorry you had this experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *I was also told "the fabric is delicate" and to just bring it back periodically.* *It's a shame because now I'm less inclined to wear it...and for something so expensive we should be able to get our money's worth!*
> Agreed, I have always encountered phenomenal customer service at Hermes. Chanel has always treated me well but to not acknowledge a quality issue like this is somewhat disappointing...
> 
> Lol 27K?? "I'll pass."


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> My jacket is now with NM waiting to get a hair trim... when they told me that it's normal due to delicate fabric, I replied that my $99 Zara jacket does not have the fuzzy hairball issue....



Good for you! They kept trying that on me and I finally said "please stop saying that. I have been told the truth about the fabric." It upsets me that people are being treated this way. I'm sure I'm not the only one who will be rubbing fabrics in the dressing room from now on to test them. I'm really contemplating being a lunatic and buying the $16000 jacket but honestly what if this happened? Hopefully I'll come to my senses.


----------



## pigleto972001

The 16k jacket is amaaaaazing. I don't blame you. You have to do the rub test though !


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes! And thank you for posting the picture with the jumper underneath.. something to try..
> 
> I suppose this is why you never wanted one before :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696316



[emoji23] lol this is exactly why I am fearful of jumpsuits!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> My Chanel knit dress and jacket with booties and C necklace



Love how you added the pop of color with the scarf and bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



For a second I thought this picture was of a model at fashion week - it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> [emoji23] great TankerToad! Welcome to the party! Major congrats!
> I'm on vacation in France and I saw the robot jackets are still available. Yesterday I saw the robot bag too, fun, but it is not for me ! It is quite interesting. I saw another bag with flashing Chanel letters it needs to be changed [emoji38]
> I got 2 same style Velcro jackets in different colors [emoji15] I love the cut, and some other fun things, I'll post pictures when I get home.
> Here is one of them
> View attachment 3696457



This is one of the nicest jackets from data center. Congrats for getting it!  Did you get the navy one too? Looking forward to the home pics but now enjoy your well deserved vacations first!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Great idea!
> But then I'd still want a bracelet too, as I like to match bracelet with necklace - I like your CdA torsade - in a smaller version would work on my wrists.  Hmmmm...
> 
> 
> PbP, I discovered that with above-knee skirts, the booties look OK with black tights - solid is a bit better than sheer...look...



Love the jacket styled with your gorgeous ypsière! 
The blue is such a nice touch of color. Agree with PBP a farandole 120 is one of the best pieces of jewelry to own, carefree and gorgeous !


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> This fits you perfectly
> TWIN
> I'm biased but I think it's awesome !



Yes it's special and easy to wear at the same time. A piece for years to come. Surprisingly thick silk satin. Sassy, you're right!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> I previewed the Paris Cosmopolite collection yesterday and agree it was amazing, the craftsmanship was extraordinary! I reserved way too many pieces and will have to make some tough decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696665



Lovely preview, that's the kind of bed that I'd love to be mine... picking out an outfit amongst the best available [emoji12][emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3695895
> View attachment 3695896


I'm really liking this jumpsuit!


----------



## wantitneedit

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681


outstanding! it was made for you and perfect with your shoes too.


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681



Beautiful look on you Pourquoipas [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> I previewed the Paris Cosmopolite collection yesterday and agree it was amazing, the craftsmanship was extraordinary! I reserved way too many pieces and will have to make some tough decisions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696665



These jackets are all AMAZING! Can't wait to see which ones you end up getting!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ladies, is there a thread on good dry cleaners for RTW? Or does anyone have recommendations? I'm on the Main Line in PA outside Philly.  The only place I know of is Madam Paulette in NYC, do you send your items there? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681


Wow this looks STUNNING on your figure!!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Ladies, is there a thread on good dry cleaners for RTW? Or does anyone have recommendations? I'm on the Main Line in PA outside Philly.  The only place I know of is Madam Paulette in NYC, do you send your items there? Thank you in advance.



I do send my fine items there actually


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681



Stunning ! The whole look is perfect , did you get the bag too?


----------



## Pourquoipas

wantitneedit said:


> outstanding! it was made for you and perfect with your shoes too.





girleuro said:


> Beautiful look on you Pourquoipas [emoji4][emoji177]





Vanana said:


> Wow this looks STUNNING on your figure!!!!!!





Baglover121 said:


> Stunning ! The whole look is perfect , did you get the bag too?



Thank you dear wantitneedit, girleuro, vanana and baglover121, I'm flattered[emoji847] [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
I actually got the shoes and small Gabrielle bag for the whole outfit but I'll have to wait to get the jumpsuit as it's a winter sale item and I have it put on hold. It'll be worth the wait but the wait will drive me nuts.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear wantitneedit, girleuro, vanana and baglover121, I'm flattered[emoji847] [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> I actually got the shoes and small Gabrielle bag for the whole outfit but I'll have to wait to get the jumpsuit as it's a winter sale item and I have it put on hold. It'll be worth the wait but the wait will drive me nuts.



Great purchases. The whole ensemble was really lovely on you.


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear wantitneedit, girleuro, vanana and baglover121, I'm flattered[emoji847] [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> I actually got the shoes and small Gabrielle bag for the whole outfit but I'll have to wait to get the jumpsuit as it's a winter sale item and I have it put on hold. It'll be worth the wait but the wait will drive me nuts.



Pourquoipas I know you anxious to wear it,but the time flies fast [emoji12]and the great thing that the jumpsuit is very versatile [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Pourquoipas I know you anxious to wear it,but the time flies fast [emoji12]and the great thing that the jumpsuit is very versatile [emoji4][emoji177]



I thought the same, I waited quite some time for most of my better picks at Chanel. Impulse buys are not a good idea at this level anyway [emoji848][emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you dear wantitneedit, girleuro, vanana and baglover121, I'm flattered[emoji847] [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> I actually got the shoes and small Gabrielle bag for the whole outfit but I'll have to wait to get the jumpsuit as it's a winter sale item and I have it put on hold. It'll be worth the wait but the wait will drive me nuts.



How nice they will hold- you were super lucky to find this - not many left out there- I was told not many even made in the first place -
Love that you got the bag and shoes to go with it-
Well done !!
So many ways to wear this jumpsuit -
You will have fun thinking of all the different ways to accessorize it--


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> How nice they will hold- you were super lucky to find this - not many left out there- I was told not many even made in the first place -
> Love that you got the bag and shoes to go with it-
> Well done !!
> So many ways to wear this jumpsuit -
> You will have fun thinking of all the different ways to accessorize it--



[emoji136]I'll have time to find a good top to wear under it as it's super plunging and maybe I'll find the knit jumper too..


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> [emoji136]I'll have time to find a good top to wear under it as it's super plunging and maybe I'll find the knit jumper too..



It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?


Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?
> View attachment 3698385
> 
> Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
> The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]



I absolutely love the colors of this cardigan [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Looking forward to seeing the skirt-cardigan combo on you. The jeans look perfect. Congrats![emoji323]


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?
> View attachment 3698385
> 
> Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
> The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]



This looks fab on you, love the cardigan!


----------



## pigleto972001

I liked the jeans too. They did not look as good on me hehe. Please show us the lace skirt


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh LOVE!! That was the one I wanted to try. Sadly I have not seen it in my travels. It looks wonderful on you
> 
> The Paris ritz clothes look amazing. Am eager to see. The shoulders on the cream jackets look quite strong.


Thank you pigleto! 


Genie27 said:


> You always pick the most beautiful pieces that suit you - I love this one! How long is your farandole? 120cm or the longest one?
> 
> Pbp, yours is 120, right? I'm trying to pick my next piece of jewelry, and it's between the farandole, another C costume, or something VCA - the last one would be a longer timeline, but if I want it, I will have to do a lot more research. I already have one C and the Tiffany graduated round, a gold piece, and some random chains etc.


Thank you Genie, mine is 160. 


Genie27 said:


> My Chanel knit dress and jacket with booties and C necklace


Looks lovely Genie! Perfect outfit with the bag and the scarf! 


girleuro said:


> Very nice colors and nice fit on you Ari, enjoy your Mediterranean vacations [emoji4][emoji177]


[emoji7] thanks girleuro! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681


Love it [emoji7] the shoes are gorgeous, can you wear them with the cardigan and the dress we got, they are quite simple and the shoes will be the centerpiece [emoji173]️ love the small Gabrielle!congrats! [emoji898]


TankerToad said:


> Ari
> I adore this jacket on you !
> Love the fit
> Love the edgy Velcro detail
> Absolutist spectacular!


Thank you TankerToad!


ailoveresale said:


> For a second I thought this picture was of a model at fashion week - it looks perfect on you!


Oh, ailoveresale, thank you [emoji4]


Pourquoipas said:


> This is one of the nicest jackets from data center. Congrats for getting it!  Did you get the navy one too? Looking forward to the home pics but now enjoy your well deserved vacations first!


Thank you, no, I got the black with navy trim. 
BTW the Velcro on my sleeves have destroyed the twilly on my bag. I have to be careful next time [emoji15]


Pourquoipas said:


> I absolutely love the colors of this cardigan [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Looking forward to seeing the skirt-cardigan combo on you. The jeans look perfect. Congrats![emoji323]


Thank you PQP, it is quite interesting IRL, had to size down to get the right look for me.


Mrs.Z said:


> This looks fab on you, love the cardigan!


Thank you Mrs.Z !


pigleto972001 said:


> I liked the jeans too. They did not look as good on me hehe. Please show us the lace skirt



Thank you pigleto! I'm sure they look great on you ! The skirt is a bit big, although it is my size so I need to take it to the seamstress. It is very special occasion skirt, I'm not sure where to wear it, but DH loved it.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, this cardigan is stunning on you. The colors are beautiful , the whole look is so modern. LOVE !!  You have a wonderful talent for selecting the perfect accessories for your Chanel
pieces- so elevates the look, it all comes together so nicely. Does this come naturally to you?  Do you just open the doors of your closet and put things together spur of the moment or do you  plan your looks in advance?    It looks so effortless when you do it- so chic.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you pigleto!
> 
> Thank you Genie, mine is 160.
> 
> Looks lovely Genie! Perfect outfit with the bag and the scarf!
> 
> [emoji7] thanks girleuro!
> 
> Love it [emoji7] the shoes are gorgeous, can you wear them with the cardigan and the dress we got, they are quite simple and the shoes will be the centerpiece [emoji173]️ love the small Gabrielle!congrats! [emoji898]
> 
> Thank you TankerToad!
> 
> Oh, ailoveresale, thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you, no, I got the black with navy trim.
> BTW the Velcro on my sleeves have destroyed the twilly on my bag. I have to be careful next time [emoji15]
> 
> Thank you PQP, it is quite interesting IRL, had to size down to get the right look for me.
> 
> Thank you Mrs.Z !
> 
> 
> Thank you pigleto! I'm sure they look great on you ! The skirt is a bit big, although it is my size so I need to take it to the seamstress. It is very special occasion skirt, I'm not sure where to wear it, but DH loved it.



Good idea to pair those [emoji151] with the rather simple cardigan / dress outfit in black. Just what it needs
to make it more elegant. SA thought the shoes would be rather sophisticated for my usual style but you find another way to use them in a second. They are quite comfy [emoji108]
Sorry about the collateral Velcro damage!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?
> View attachment 3698385
> 
> Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
> The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]



Beautiful cardigan colors Ari Looks lovely [emoji4]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?
> View attachment 3698385
> 
> Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
> The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]



The cardigan is fabulous!  Is that from a current collection?   The colors!!!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> It looks fantastic on you PQP! Maybe the black or pink camisole?
> View attachment 3698385
> 
> Here is one of my new outfits, I thought that these jeans are ugly but when I put them on I felt in love, DH loved them too ask me to buy the other pair in green[emoji38]
> The cardigan is meant for the pink lace skirt that I also bought [emoji12]



Love the jeans [emoji158] ari!  I agree with your DH on this one!


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> Here is the jumpsuit[emoji7], feels great worn and it helps it opens in front!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696681



Love your jump suit Pourquoipas!  Love the shoes and bag too!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> Love your jump suit Pourquoipas!  Love the shoes and bag too!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you dear zaraha!


----------



## ailoveresale

DH booked a last minute trip for us without the kids to Vegas and I took my cruise jacket, here's how I transitioned from day to night:



Hope all the mothers of human and/or furry babies out there had a wonderful Mother's Day!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> DH booked a last minute trip for us without the kids to Vegas and I took my cruise jacket, here's how I transitioned from day to night:
> View attachment 3699371
> 
> 
> Hope all the mothers of human and/or furry babies out there had a wonderful Mother's Day!



How lovely! Both outfits are perfect!


----------



## 911snowball

Jacket transitions beautifully in both these looks!  You look great.


----------



## zaraha

Ladies I need your help! Could someone post the style code or pm me the code for the pearl flats pleaseeee?  Here's a pic I borrowed from one of you lovely lady!  TIA!  Looks like I can't find them anywhere now.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> DH booked a last minute trip for us without the kids to Vegas and I took my cruise jacket, here's how I transitioned from day to night:
> View attachment 3699371
> 
> 
> Hope all the mothers of human and/or furry babies out there had a wonderful Mother's Day!



Another beautiful proof of how useful the cruise jacket is, enjoy your trip!


----------



## 911snowball

Zaraha: I was at my boutique last week  (Short HIlls, NJ) and they had them. Both the flats in your picture and there is a different style also with a higher heel. I like the flats.
Not sure if you are in the US but they ship everywhere.  Jodi Ann is the shoe manager there and she is really nice!


----------



## zaraha

911snowball said:


> Zaraha: I was at my boutique last week  (Short HIlls, NJ) and they had them. Both the flats in your picture and there is a different style also with a higher heel. I like the flats.
> Not sure if you are in the US but they ship everywhere.  Jodi Ann is the shoe manager there and she is really nice!



Thank you I will give them a call today!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How lovely! Both outfits are perfect!





911snowball said:


> Jacket transitions beautifully in both these looks!  You look great.





Pourquoipas said:


> Another beautiful proof of how useful the cruise jacket is, enjoy your trip!



Thank you so much!   Now that I have been told to wear and enjoy the cruise jacket, I'm seeing how great and how versatile it is!  Now I just need to get a crochet needle...


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> DH booked a last minute trip for us without the kids to Vegas and I took my cruise jacket, here's how I transitioned from day to night:
> View attachment 3699371


It does a great job for day and night. A really special piece and it looks so good on you.


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> It does a great job for day and night. A really special piece and it looks so good on you.


Thank you @Genie27!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you so much!   Now that I have been told to wear and enjoy the cruise jacket, I'm seeing how great and how versatile it is!  Now I just need to get a crochet needle...


 I actually just took mine on a real cruise  I love this jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I actually just took mine on a real cruise  I love this jacket!



Wow how wonderful! [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

So I was thinking...if I was able to wear the cruise on a cruse, maybe we could wear the Robot jacket to a Robot party?


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> So I was thinking...if I was able to wear the cruise on a cruse, maybe we could wear the Robot jacket to a Robot party?



Lol [emoji23][emoji23] or to the Robot Restaurant in Tokyo maybe?


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Lol [emoji23][emoji23] or to the Robot Restaurant in Tokyo maybe?


Works for me!  I am taking a trip there in the Fall.  I thought I would take it with me.  The cruise jacket is going for sure.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Ari, this cardigan is stunning on you. The colors are beautiful , the whole look is so modern. LOVE !!  You have a wonderful talent for selecting the perfect accessories for your Chanel
> pieces- so elevates the look, it all comes together so nicely. Does this come naturally to you?  Do you just open the doors of your closet and put things together spur of the moment or do you  plan your looks in advance?    It looks so effortless when you do it- so chic.


911snowball, thank you, it is a great compliment! I actually build my outfit around the bag that I'm wearing at that moment, as I'm a bit lazy to change them. But if I feel like wearing another outfit, the change the bag. 
I plan outfits only for vacations and special occasions.


Pourquoipas said:


> Good idea to pair those [emoji151] with the rather simple cardigan / dress outfit in black. Just what it needs
> to make it more elegant. SA thought the shoes would be rather sophisticated for my usual style but you find another way to use them in a second. They are quite comfy [emoji108]
> Sorry about the collateral Velcro damage!


Post pictures when you wear them! I'm considering removing the Velcro from the sleeves[emoji4]


girleuro said:


> Beautiful cardigan colors Ari Looks lovely [emoji4]


Thank you girleuro!


chaneljewel said:


> The cardigan is fabulous!  Is that from a current collection?   The colors!!!


Thank you chaneljewel, yes from summer collection, I sized down for more fitted look.


zaraha said:


> Love the jeans [emoji158] ari!  I agree with your DH on this one!


Thank you Zaraha! 


ailoveresale said:


> DH booked a last minute trip for us without the kids to Vegas and I took my cruise jacket, here's how I transitioned from day to night:
> View attachment 3699371
> 
> 
> Hope all the mothers of human and/or furry babies out there had a wonderful Mother's Day!


Amazing looks ailoveresale! This jacket is so comfortable and elegant! 


zaraha said:


> Ladies I need your help! Could someone post the style code or pm me the code for the pearl flats pleaseeee?  Here's a pic I borrowed from one of you lovely lady!  TIA!  Looks like I can't find them anywhere now.
> View attachment 3699536


I have these, but don't have the box, will the number be on the receipt? They run half size bigger, or maybe mine are C width? 


gracekelly said:


> I actually just took mine on a real cruise  I love this jacket!


Great Gracekelly! These jackets are just perfect! How was your cruise [emoji568] 


gracekelly said:


> So I was thinking...if I was able to wear the cruise on a cruse, maybe we could wear the Robot jacket to a Robot party?



[emoji38][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

Here is the other Velcro jacket, black with navy trim. Love that is fitted!




And unzipped. [emoji4]


----------



## ari

And the blouse from Cuba and a belt with the pants [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

zaraha said:


> Ladies I need your help! Could someone post the style code or pm me the code for the pearl flats pleaseeee?  Here's a pic I borrowed from one of you lovely lady!  TIA!  Looks like I can't find them anywhere now.
> View attachment 3699536



I think it is this G31892Y50387C2761 10B Hope it helps!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> And the blouse from Cuba and a belt with the pants [emoji4]
> View attachment 3700217


Very clever look Ari!  Thinking outside the box!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here is the other Velcro jacket, black with navy trim. Love that is fitted!
> View attachment 3700199
> 
> View attachment 3700200
> 
> And unzipped. [emoji4]


The Velcro that my store carried was the zipper front and fitted and a really nice flattering style.  If you decide to take off the Velcro at some point, it will still be a great look.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:







But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):










Super close-up - it's navy and black:




And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.




So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]



I love the navy and black one  on you. I bought a jacket in the same fabric but a different cut. It's so versatile to have the navy and black together. But more importantly I like the cut on you. It's much more flattering than robot jacket imo. Plus I think the robot jacket has too much going on and is completing for attention with your gorgeous hair. I love the pink skirt on you. It's perfect in every way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3671672
> View attachment 3671673
> 
> This is the black blue jacket in the blazer style
> Pictures courtesy of my SA



A ha! This is the jacket! I knew it looked familiar.... [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the navy and black one  on you. I bought a jacket in the same fabric but a different cut. It's so versatile to have the navy and black together. But more importantly I like the cut on you. It's much more flattering than robot jacket imo. Plus I think the robot jacket has too much going on and is completing for attention with your gorgeous hair. I love the pink skirt on you. It's perfect in every way.



Thank you!!! I found your posts.....I knew I had seen something similar posted here. But - do you think it doesn't look Chanel-enough? I do love the fit, and it think it will be multiseasonal and versatile (might even try layering with a hoodie like the ad!) and love the colors, but it's definitely not the typical round Chanel neckline. I will probably need to add a camellia or pin (or both). You are right about the robot jacket competing. The colors are great, but perhaps it's a bit much all together! The skirt is a must (matches my bag, too [emoji4]).

Thanks so much PBP. [emoji8] You have totally inspired me!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! I found your posts.....I knew I had seen something similar posted here. But - do you think it doesn't look Chanel-enough? I do love the fit, and it think it will be multiseasonal and versatile (might even try layering with a hoodie like the ad!) and love the colors, but it's definitely not the typical round Chanel neckline. I will probably need to add a camellia or pin (or both). You are right about the robot jacket competing. The colors are great, but perhaps it's a bit much all together! The skirt is a must (matches my bag, too [emoji4]).
> 
> Thanks so much PBP. [emoji8] You have totally inspired me!



Honestly I didn't like the cut of the blazer style on me but I think it looks fantastic on you. It's fits you perfectly. I like it in the navy and black fabric best. It's very French. 

To make your decision a bit more difficult, I suspect the sale will start in 3-4 weeks and I think there is a good chance that it will be 40% off. But if you are 100% sure and love it, don't risk it. 

Also, it will look great with your samourais scarf. [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]




It is 17S  I tried it on and it is on my wish list.  I liked the two pockets for a change and think the fabric is lovely.  .The navy and black is a traditional jacket that will go with everything and fits you nicely.  The robot is too big on you in the shoulders.  This was my problem as well and I had them add a pad and I also took in the sides and at the neck which pulled up the shoulders for me.  Totally different pieces IMO.


----------



## ailoveresale

BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]



I think the robot jacket is beautiful, but you will get more use out of the navy/black blazer. The style is timeless and fits you much better. I was also told by two separate SAs that the style is "more basic" and less "classic Chanel" so it will probably go on sale. It's a risk to take, but might be worth waiting if you're on the fence. HTH!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I think the robot jacket is beautiful, but you will get more use out of the navy/black blazer. The style is timeless and fits you much better. I was also told by two separate SAs that the style is "more basic" and less "classic Chanel" so it will probably go on sale. It's a risk to take, but might be worth waiting if you're on the fence. HTH!



There are plenty of jackets in this fit in all of the fabrics still available at my store. I agree. They will make it to the sale.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I think the robot jacket is beautiful, but you will get more use out of the navy/black blazer. The style is timeless and fits you much better. I was also told by two separate SAs that the style is "more basic" and less "classic Chanel" so it will probably go on sale. It's a risk to take, but might be worth waiting if you're on the fence. HTH!



I am going to disagree with your SAs.  I have things going back 20 years  to the days of Chanel Boutique and they are very much the same style at this navy and black jacket.  It is just a "quieter" Chanel style and perhaps even more classic than the pieces that are being purchased by the members of this thread.  The quintessential Chanel style was simple and not at all flashy.  I watched a PBS documentary Sun night that was a rebroadcast from 2013 and this was pointed out in her design philosophy.  Simplicity and wearability=timeless chic  Lagerfeld has been adding more flash during his reign to sell more pieces.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> There are plenty of jackets in this fit in all of the fabrics still available at my store. I agree. They will make it to the sale.



Yes, and it is the lack of flash that keeps them from selling to buyer who is buying solely so people will look at her and know it is the latest Chanel hot jacket.  This is pretty similar to what goes on with Hermes IMO.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love that jacket on you !! I have tried them both as well. The classic navy and black fits really well on you ! I am afraid I like the flash and dash that Karl does more for myself. I also think this one will make sale. Every store I have seen has this piece. But again if you love it and can't risk it, get it


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I am going to disagree with your SAs.  I have things going back 20 years  to the days of Chanel Boutique and they are very much the same style at this navy and black jacket.  It is just a "quieter" Chanel style and perhaps even more classic than the pieces that are being purchased by the members of this thread.  The quintessential Chanel style was simple and not at all flashy.  I watched a PBS documentary Sun night that was a rebroadcast from 2013 and this was pointed out in her design philosophy.  Simplicity and wearability=timeless chic  Lagerfeld has been adding more flash during his reign to sell more pieces.
> 
> 
> Yes, and it is the lack of flash that keeps them from selling to buyer who is buying solely so people will look at her and know it is the latest Chanel hot jacket.  This is pretty similar to what goes on with Hermes IMO.



I don't agree. But I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Genie27

So...I really like the glitzy robot jacket on you, BBC. It's a statement, while the other one is great as a throw on piece. It would look very cute with a hoodie. 

Now that I have my glitzy piece, I'm eyeing more conservative pieces that I can throw on with everything/anything, even a couple of days in a week, without being "oh, that piece again". Ass backwards, as usual. 

And I'm looking at the knit dresses and cardis that I can wear on a regular basis to work.


----------



## Genie27

PS, I like the black skirt too - was that Chanel, or something else.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So...I really like the glitzy robot jacket on you, BBC. It's a statement, while the other one is great as a throw on piece. It would look very cute with a hoodie.
> 
> Now that I have my glitzy piece, I'm eyeing more conservative pieces that I can throw on with everything/anything, even a couple of days in a week, without being "oh, that piece again". Ass backwards, as usual.
> 
> And I'm looking at the knit dresses and cardis that I can wear on a regular basis to work.



I think a balance of statement and low key pieces is optimal. You did great with your initial purchases.


----------



## Genie27

Ok, second thoughts - the black/navy looks like it *fits* and belongs, if that makes sense. The waist, shoulder etc is all in the right place proportionately. While the robot is a bit boxy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks so much for everyone's input!!! I guess it's unanimous that this 'quieter' jacket is the better one for my first. (Never mind that I have been drooling over the jacket from cruise look 44 [emoji7])

As far as sale goes, my boutique encourages their customers to wishlist items this late in the season in anticipation of the sale.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> PS, I like the black skirt too - was that Chanel, or something else.



Ha, the black skirt is from the 80s. When my mom moved in with us last year I got some of my old clothes back. This is basically a no name brand that is so old ***it came with a matching bodysuit***!!!!

However, I feel like it falls into the "they don't make 'em like that anymore" category. It is a perfect match for my spring purchase from CH Carolina Herrera (asymmetrical black top) and fits and wears perfectly. It goes with the Anne Fontaine top I bought 4 years ago and never wore, and I was determined to wear that top today - perfect!!! It looks striped, but that's actually the texture of the material of the skirt.


----------



## zaraha

periogirl28 said:


> I think QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Periogirl!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I am going to disagree with your SAs.  I have things going back 20 years  to the days of Chanel Boutique and they are very much the same style at this navy and black jacket.  It is just a "quieter" Chanel style and perhaps even more classic than the pieces that are being purchased by the members of this thread.  The quintessential Chanel style was simple and not at all flashy.  I watched a PBS documentary Sun night that was a rebroadcast from 2013 and this was pointed out in her design philosophy.  Simplicity and wearability=timeless chic  Lagerfeld has been adding more flash during his reign to sell more pieces.
> 
> 
> Yes, and it is the lack of flash that keeps them from selling to buyer who is buying solely so people will look at her and know it is the latest Chanel hot jacket.  This is pretty similar to what goes on with Hermes IMO.



True, the simplicity and wearability are classic Coco. I guess what my SAs meant is that the blazer style is not something that you can't find elsewhere. There are other blazers out there that look similar at a lower price point. If the fit is right and can't be found elsewhere, then I think it's worth splurging for the Chanel. I think the material alone makes it more special. But I'd still probably wait for the sale as it's the more popular (but not necessarily flashier) pieces that often sell out full price.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Thank you!!! I found your posts.....I knew I had seen something similar posted here. But - do you think it doesn't look Chanel-enough? I do love the fit, and it think it will be multiseasonal and versatile (might even try layering with a hoodie like the ad!) and love the colors, but it's definitely not the typical round Chanel neckline. I will probably need to add a camellia or pin (or both). You are right about the robot jacket competing. The colors are great, but perhaps it's a bit much all together! The skirt is a must (matches my bag, too [emoji4]).
> 
> Thanks so much PBP. [emoji8] You have totally inspired me!


I completely agree with this! That pink skirt looks like it was made for you, and I think the navy jacket is a much better fit than the robot. A camellia pin or another CC brooch will give just the right touch to it. And so smart of you to buy the second hand Chanel suits in law school. I wish I could find some for myself for a decent price now! [emoji85]


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Very clever look Ari!  Thinking outside the box!





gracekelly said:


> The Velcro that my store carried was the zipper front and fitted and a really nice flattering style.  If you decide to take off the Velcro at some point, it will still be a great look.


Thank you Gracekelly! I'm really happy with these jackets- but eventually I'll remove the Velcro at some point. Now they are fun. 



BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]



BBC, in my opinion the robot jackets looks perfect [emoji108] on you. You can get it a bit more fitted if you wish. But I love it as it is on you.
I'm not sure the blue/black blazer looks that good. I think it is is supposed to be more roomy straight. The sleeves are a bit long on you and bunch a bit. I don't like it with the pink skirt, it looks better with the black one. The pink skirt however looks perfect on you. 
BTW the stores in Europe haven't ordered that jacket much as I haven't seen it in the boutiques in France and Germany. 
I think tha Robot jackets might be available during the sale too. I saw many at the Cannes boutique and Berlin. In Monaco boutique they pulled it from inside as some special piece, but it might be a sale trick. Maybe you should wait for the sale and make your mind then.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Thank you Gracekelly! I'm really happy with these jackets- but eventually I'll remove the Velcro at some point. Now they are fun.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC, in my opinion the robot jackets looks perfect [emoji108] on you. You can get it a bit more fitted if you wish. But I love it as it is on you.
> I'm not sure the blue/black blazer looks that good. I think it is is supposed to be more roomy straight. The sleeves are a bit long on you and bunch a bit. I don't like it with the pink skirt, it looks better with the black one. The pink skirt however looks perfect on you.
> BTW the stores in Europe haven't ordered that jacket much as I haven't seen it in the boutiques in France and Germany.
> I think tha Robot jackets might be available during the sale too. I saw many at the Cannes boutique and Berlin. In Monaco boutique they pulled it from inside as some special piece, but it might be a sale trick. Maybe you should wait for the sale and make your mind then.



I agree that the robot is more special and modern.  I have it in white.  It's soft, relaxed and I feel it is meant to be worn easy like a cardi.  The other jacket doesn't fit you perfectly.  But perhaps up close the fabric and construction make it more special than can be perceived in a photo.

On another note, I succumbed to the charms of the white Cuba jacket.  Two white jackets!  For those who know:  How do white Chanel jackets hold up over time?


----------



## TankerToad

BBC
I like the Robot on you. Of course I love it also because I just bought the suit, like last week. I think the Robot fits you perfectly as it was designed to fit. The more tailored blazer is lovely too but the Robot jacket is so signature~
I didn't want to risk not getting the Robot suit. I AM however wait listing some of the cruise Cuba items. Not everything from Cruise and Spring will go on sale, I'm told.
Thank your for sharing your pictures. You look just beautiful in Chanel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Wearing something light today it'll be 30 celsius 
I was actually triggered by SA saying the shoes might be to sophisticated and decided to simply wear them for job


----------



## Pourquoipas

BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]



I love that you started on secondhand sets, did that a lot ! Personally I prefer the robot jacket because of it's vibe, the navy is a cute one and probably feels more suited on but consider having the robot altered to your best preference if you like it?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Gracekelly! I'm really happy with these jackets- but eventually I'll remove the Velcro at some point. Now they are fun.
> 
> 
> 
> BBC, in my opinion the robot jackets looks perfect [emoji108] on you. You can get it a bit more fitted if you wish. But I love it as it is on you.
> I'm not sure the blue/black blazer looks that good. I think it is is supposed to be more roomy straight. The sleeves are a bit long on you and bunch a bit. I don't like it with the pink skirt, it looks better with the black one. The pink skirt however looks perfect on you.
> BTW the stores in Europe haven't ordered that jacket much as I haven't seen it in the boutiques in France and Germany.
> I think tha Robot jackets might be available during the sale too. I saw many at the Cannes boutique and Berlin. In Monaco boutique they pulled it from inside as some special piece, but it might be a sale trick. Maybe you should wait for the sale and make your mind then.



They purchased the navy and black jacket that BBC likes in Paris because my SA at rue cambon had me try both. The blazer style jackets were not selling well there either. As ailoversale says, its a look that is available from other brands at a much lower price. But the fabric is special and on sale it's a good bargain. I think the US stores did buy that cut of jacket way too heavily. There are at least 6-8 left at my store. There are plenty of black robot jackets left over at my store. The white is sold out.

BBC glad your boutique told you about the sale. That was nice of them. Since you said you haven't been shopping with them lately I thought they might not tell you. You have nice SAs where you live.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Wearing something light today it'll be 30 celsius
> I was actually triggered by SA saying the shoes might be to sophisticated and decided to simply wear them for job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701225



Very nice look. I think wearing one fancy piece like the shoes with an otherwise daytime outfit is fun.


----------



## Genie27

PqP, gorgeous outfit! I love how those shoes work with the skirt to make the whole outfit. 

Pardon me asking you as well - how long is your farandole? 160? It's been so great to see these worn with outfits here.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> Wearing something light today it'll be 30 celsius
> I was actually triggered by SA saying the shoes might be to sophisticated and decided to simply wear them for job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701225


 
Love the shoes with the outfit.  It's like wearing a strand of pearls but on the feet.  The pattern in the skirt is so nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> PqP, gorgeous outfit! I love how those shoes work with the skirt to make the whole outfit.
> 
> Pardon me asking you as well - how long is your farandole? 160? It's been so great to see these worn with outfits here.



Thank you Genie, it's 120, fine worn simple or a short double or dangling the anchor! Good length!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very nice look. I think wearing one fancy piece like the shoes with an otherwise daytime outfit is fun.





chaneljewel said:


> Love the shoes with the outfit.  It's like wearing a strand of pearls but on the feet.  The pattern in the skirt is so nice.



Thank you PbP, yes the outfit needs something like that! 
Thank you chaneljewel, love pearls on my shoes [emoji76]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Wearing something light today it'll be 30 celsius
> I was actually triggered by SA saying the shoes might be to sophisticated and decided to simply wear them for job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701225



Great look PQP! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️We are at 18 Celsius today with rain ! [emoji853]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They purchased the navy and black jacket that BBC likes in Paris because my SA at rue cambon had me try both. The blazer style jackets were not selling well there either. As ailoversale says, its a look that is available from other brands at a much lower price. But the fabric is special and on sale it's a good bargain. I think the US stores did buy that cut of jacket way too heavily. There are at least 6-8 left at my store. There are plenty of black robot jackets left over at my store. The white is sold out.
> 
> BBC glad your boutique told you about the sale. That was nice of them. Since you said you haven't been shopping with them lately I thought they might not tell you. You have nice SAs where you live.



 I like the style of your jacket better. I tried in white but I didn't love it! 
I'm a bit biased as for 30 years I wore only blazers for my work and jackets with lapels bring back that feelings. Having said that I would rather buy Balmain blazer than this Chanel and you know how much I love Chanel. But I know I'm biased.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I like the style of your jacket better. I tried in white but I didn't love it!
> I'm a bit biased as for 30 years I wore only blazers for my work and jackets with lapels bring back that feelings. Having said that I would rather buy Balmain blazer than this Chanel and you know how much I love Chanel. But I know I'm biased.



I agree. I wore those types of blazers for so many years that I don't want any more. I'm not interested in them even on sale. I am happier with the style I chose. 
BBC has a more casual lifestyle and less conservative style overall than me so I think the blazer style really works for her. On me it would just look dowdy. 

I think the US stores bought so many because the price point was so good. I think it was a reaction to the cuba collection not selling well, which they attributed to high prices. It's so much more complicated than that. For me the style, fabric, cut, quality and price all have to meet in a place where I feel good about my purchase and depending on the piece that price point could vary a lot. I'm not looking to spend huge sums but if I love something I'll go for it. 

I hope the US stores didn't make the same mistake with cosmopolite. Very few stores in the US bought the high end jackets. They bought heavily at the lower price points. Of course I don't work in retail so what do I know? I'm sure they know what sells.

Oh and yes, there was a weird stiffness to the white which along with the stark white color didn't work.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> BBC, in my opinion the robot jackets looks perfect [emoji108] on you. You can get it a bit more fitted if you wish. But I love it as it is on you.
> I'm not sure the blue/black blazer looks that good. I think it is is supposed to be more roomy straight. The sleeves are a bit long on you and bunch a bit. I don't like it with the pink skirt, it looks better with the black one. The pink skirt however looks perfect on you.
> BTW the stores in Europe haven't ordered that jacket much as I haven't seen it in the boutiques in France and Germany.
> I think tha Robot jackets might be available during the sale too. I saw many at the Cannes boutique and Berlin. In Monaco boutique they pulled it from inside as some special piece, but it might be a sale trick. Maybe you should wait for the sale and make your mind then.





Karenaellen said:


> I agree that the robot is more special and modern.  I have it in white.  It's soft, relaxed and I feel it is meant to be worn easy like a cardi.  The other jacket doesn't fit you perfectly.  But perhaps up close the fabric and construction make it more special than can be perceived in a photo.





TankerToad said:


> BBC
> I like the Robot on you. Of course I love it also because I just bought the suit, like last week. I think the Robot fits you perfectly as it was designed to fit. The more tailored blazer is lovely too but the Robot jacket is so signature~
> I didn't want to risk not getting the Robot suit. I AM however wait listing some of the cruise Cuba items. Not everything from Cruise and Spring will go on sale, I'm told.
> Thank your for sharing your pictures. You look just beautiful in Chanel.





Pourquoipas said:


> I love that you started on secondhand sets, did that a lot ! Personally I prefer the robot jacket because of it's vibe, the navy is a cute one and probably feels more suited on but consider having the robot altered to your best preference if you like it?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC glad your boutique told you about the sale. That was nice of them. Since you said you haven't been shopping with them lately I thought they might not tell you. You have nice SAs where you live.



I actually am in there fairly regularly as all of my makeup is from Chanel. And as the boutique is multi-concession, I have bought items from other brands there, too. When I do buy anything Chanel it is from the same sales associate, and we are friendly and I basically told her that now I am ready for some good key pieces. She always sends a follow-up email with official Chanel photos and details of whatever items I was interested in. She's very dangerous!

I genuinely appreciate everyone's opinion! Thank you!

I do love both jackets, but it was fairly unanimous in the boutique between the SA, a few associates and the buyer that the navy/black fit me better. I know it's very hard to tell in my pictures, but it does fit just right. Usually my problem top is that if it fits in the bust the waist is too big, and if it fits in the waist it's tight in the bust. When I saw the jacket, the waist looks like its supposed to come in and flatter, not hang straight. That's what I prefer, otherwise I feel like I look bulky. I know my pics are horrendous. The robot is beautiful, but I do prefer more fitted. If you look at the first pic, under my raised arm there is extra material....but yes, it is cozy and versatile and just incredibly tempting.

I definitely do want a flashier jacket as well, I'm just not sure if the robot will be it. I would prefer if the pop comes from the material rather than a pattern on the jacket.....for example I adore the multicolor versions of this jacket. Oh I loooove the runway version with the matching dress! Wish my store had those. I know this is a "safe" choice, but I don't really own anything similar.

Although now I am second-and-third-guessing myself....hmm......to robot....or not???

PQP I bought a bunch of secondhand when I was in law school in Atlanta back in the '90s. Nobody I knew was buying it there back then and the prices I paid were ridiculous. They couldn't give it away. In NYC people did buy secondhand, but in Atlanta I'm pretty sure that *I* was the market. Many of the things i eventually got rid of, but I kept a navy/black skirt suit (fits but dated, and its not tweed), a long jacket/dress suit (stunning but the dress is now a size too small) and an incredible blouse and skirt from Karl Lagerfeld's eponymous line. I will have to post pics of whatever still fits!

oh, and PQP ---- loooooove those shoes on you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> I like the style of your jacket better. I tried in white but I didn't love it!
> I'm a bit biased as for 30 years I wore only blazers for my work and jackets with lapels bring back that feelings. Having said that I would rather buy Balmain blazer than this Chanel and you know how much I love Chanel. But I know I'm biased.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree. I wore those types of blazers for so many years that I don't want any more. I'm not interested in them even on sale. I am happier with the style I chose.
> BBC has a more casual lifestyle and less conservative style overall than me so I think the blazer style really works for her. On me it would just look dowdy.
> 
> I think the US stores bought so many because the price point was so good. I think it was a reaction to the cuba collection not selling well, which they attributed to high prices. It's so much more complicated than that. For me the style, fabric, cut, quality and price all have to meet in a place where I feel good about my purchase and depending on the piece that price point could vary a lot. I'm not looking to spend huge sums but if I love something I'll go for it.



Thats a really good point - PBP 'knows' me well enough but some might not know my lifestyle. I haven't worked in an office since DS1 was born almost 14 years ago. He is a professional actor/singer/musician so I spend a lot of time driving him, often to the city for lessons, auditions or rehearsals. And then there's attending performances, either for him or a friend he wants to support (one friend was in A Secret Garden at Lincoln Center; another is an opera singer who basically sings all the kid male soprano roles any given opera in the city needs). So for the city I am around mostly creatives. DH and I go out very frequently, so often when I get home from the city with DS1 I have 10 or 20 minutes to freshen up and get ready to go out again. My style is somewhat formal - mostly dresses and skirts - and I love day-to-night looks. I do love lapels as they show off my neckline and any necklace or scarf I may be wearing, and both feminine and nautical styles. 

That may help a bit!


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I actually am in there fairly regularly as all of my makeup is from Chanel. And as the boutique is multi-concession, I have bought items from other brands there, too. When I do buy anything Chanel it is from the same sales associate, and we are friendly and I basically told her that now I am ready for some good key pieces. She always sends a follow-up email with official Chanel photos and details of whatever items I was interested in. She's very dangerous!
> 
> I genuinely appreciate everyone's opinion! Thank you!
> 
> I do love both jackets, but it was fairly unanimous in the boutique between the SA, a few associates and the buyer that the navy/black fit me better. I know it's very hard to tell in my pictures, but it does fit just right. Usually my problem top is that if it fits in the bust the waist is too big, and if it fits in the waist it's tight in the bust. When I saw the jacket, the waist looks like its supposed to come in and flatter, not hang straight. That's what I prefer, otherwise I feel like I look bulky. I know my pics are horrendous. The robot is beautiful, but I do prefer more fitted. If you look at the first pic, under my raised arm there is extra material....but yes, it is cozy and versatile and just incredibly tempting.
> 
> I definitely do want a flashier jacket as well, I'm just not sure if the robot will be it. I would prefer if the pop comes from the material rather than a pattern on the jacket.....for example I adore the multicolor versions of this jacket. Oh I loooove the runway version with the matching dress! Wish my store had those. I know this is a "safe" choice, but I don't really own anything similar.
> 
> Although now I am second-and-third-guessing myself....hmm......to robot....or not???
> 
> PQP I bought a bunch of secondhand when I was in law school in Atlanta back in the '90s. Nobody I knew was buying it there back then and the prices I paid were ridiculous. They couldn't give it away. In NYC people did buy secondhand, but in Atlanta I'm pretty sure that *I* was the market. Many of the things i eventually got rid of, but I kept a navy/black skirt suit (fits but dated, and its not tweed), a long jacket/dress suit (stunning but the dress is now a size too small) and an incredible blouse and skirt from Karl Lagerfeld's eponymous line. I will have to post pics of whatever still fits!
> 
> oh, and PQP ---- loooooove those shoes on you!!!



BBC it's impossible to tell fit from our photos. I also noticed that the angle from which the photo is taken completely distorts it. My SA is really tall so any photos she took for me make me look like a muppet. Trust your instincts and your excellent SA's advice. And don't force it with the robot jacket as your statement jacket. There will be more options coming soon.   Chanel is too expensive to settle even on sale.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC it's impossible to tell fit from our photos. I also noticed that the angle from which the photo is taken completely distorts it. My SA is really tall so any photos she took for me make me look like a muppet. Trust your instincts and your excellent SA's advice. And don't force it with the robot jacket as your statement jacket. There will be more options coming soon.   Chanel is too expensive to settle even on sale.



Thanks!


----------



## Genie27

BBC, the only suggestion I can make for the robot is to see Ari's post a while back, on how she had hers altered to be more curvy/fitted. That may make it work for an evening look for you. Or wait and get something that really makes your heart sing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

BBC said:


> I actually am in there fairly regularly as all of my makeup is from Chanel. And as the boutique is multi-concession, I have bought items from other brands there, too. When I do buy anything Chanel it is from the same sales associate, and we are friendly and I basically told her that now I am ready for some good key pieces. She always sends a follow-up email with official Chanel photos and details of whatever items I was interested in. She's very dangerous!
> 
> I genuinely appreciate everyone's opinion! Thank you!
> 
> I do love both jackets, but it was fairly unanimous in the boutique between the SA, a few associates and the buyer that the navy/black fit me better. I know it's very hard to tell in my pictures, but it does fit just right. Usually my problem top is that if it fits in the bust the waist is too big, and if it fits in the waist it's tight in the bust. When I saw the jacket, the waist looks like its supposed to come in and flatter, not hang straight. That's what I prefer, otherwise I feel like I look bulky. I know my pics are horrendous. The robot is beautiful, but I do prefer more fitted. If you look at the first pic, under my raised arm there is extra material....but yes, it is cozy and versatile and just incredibly tempting.
> 
> I definitely do want a flashier jacket as well, I'm just not sure if the robot will be it. I would prefer if the pop comes from the material rather than a pattern on the jacket.....for example I adore the multicolor versions of this jacket. Oh I loooove the runway version with the matching dress! Wish my store had those. I know this is a "safe" choice, but I don't really own anything similar.
> 
> Although now I am second-and-third-guessing myself....hmm......to robot....or not???
> 
> PQP I bought a bunch of secondhand when I was in law school in Atlanta back in the '90s. Nobody I knew was buying it there back then and the prices I paid were ridiculous. They couldn't give it away. In NYC people did buy secondhand, but in Atlanta I'm pretty sure that *I* was the market. Many of the things i eventually got rid of, but I kept a navy/black skirt suit (fits but dated, and its not tweed), a long jacket/dress suit (stunning but the dress is now a size too small) and an incredible blouse and skirt from Karl Lagerfeld's eponymous line. I will have to post pics of whatever still fits!
> 
> oh, and PQP ---- loooooove those shoes on you!!!



[emoji254] there'll always be another tempting more flashy jacket of course, no regrets needed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Both jackets are great  it a possibility both could hit sale  I have seen the black robot and I think my store still has the 40. When I tried it my SA said it looked mature on me when I thought it had a youthful vibe. The shoulders just didn't sit right for me. I'm eagerly awaiting the pre fall things  to try. 

I too love those pearl pumps ! I love the flats too  wondered if they were comfortable.


----------



## ailoveresale

@PocketbookPup and @ari agree about the blazer - I would rather buy Balmain or another brand at a better price point. But that's for our  lifestyles. @BBC if it works for your lifestyle and fits better, go for it! If the robot jacket is not true love, don't get it. I went through the same dilemma - I love the white so much I thought about getting the black - and I just did not love the black the same way. I don't regret my decision. [emoji6]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Both jackets are great  it a possibility both could hit sale  I have seen the black robot and I think my store still has the 40. When I tried it my SA said it looked mature on me when I thought it had a youthful vibe. The shoulders just didn't sit right for me. I'm eagerly awaiting the pre fall things  to try.
> 
> I too love those pearl pumps ! I love the flats too  wondered if they were comfortable.



The flats are really comfortable. [emoji12]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

@gracekelly and others who have been wearing Chanel jackets for a few years, how do the light colored ones hold up over time?  I'm planning to wear my jackets often.  Is white a mistake?


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> @gracekelly and others who have been wearing Chanel jackets for a few years, how do the light colored ones hold up over time?  I'm planning to wear my jackets often.  Is white a mistake?



I have had my cream Salzburg for a while now. I have to be very careful with it. It does get a little dirty around the sleeves and I have to have it spot cleaned. It is to be expected with light colors. They are definitely a bit higher maintenance than dark colors. And you have to be very careful how it's cleaned yo prevent color run.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> The flats are really comfortable. [emoji12]


I was going to post the same thing, ari.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> True, the simplicity and wearability are classic Coco. I guess what my SAs meant is that the blazer





Karenaellen said:


> @gracekelly and others who have been wearing Chanel jackets for a few years, how do the light colored ones hold up over time?  I'm planning to wear my jackets often.  Is white a mistake?


I have found the fabrics to hold up well and I have not had issues with yellowing or color change.  I too like to spot them as opposed to sending to the dry cleaner.  I just try to be careful i.e. no trips for red sauce meals lol!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> @gracekelly and others who have been wearing Chanel jackets for a few years, how do the light colored ones hold up over time?  I'm planning to wear my jackets often.  Is white a mistake?



My white robot is worn a lot and holds up well so far , of course the white silk lining inside will soon show some wear from skin. I can live with that as it's mine and will try some spot clean first. I sold off a vintage cream jacket because I didn't like the yellowish tint from UV exposure. On the other hand even black shows a lot of dust and hair and on some fabrics wear is an issue. I buy my clothes to enjoy them and if they show wear after a couple of years I have loved them. No regrets.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I thought to post pics of my favorite Chanel find from Atlanta. My memory must be bad because I thought it was vintage when I purchased it, in December 1995/January 1996....I remember specifically because I was home over a break thinking it over and was so happy to see the store still had it when I came back. 

But no - it wasn't vintage. Of course it is now. This is the tag from the coat:




Here is another one of my terrible modeling shots of the dress. The sleeves are silk, the body is cashmere and from the hips down is boucle. Today it fit me [emoji322] I know they're both 34 but the coat fits bigger.




Here is a closeup of the three textures. The sleeve is curved because it's slightly trumpet-shaped:




Here is the coat. Hard to tell but the whole thing is dark navy blue:




A detail of the sleeve with the coat. The coat and dress each have five buttons on each sleeve:




And the dress inside the coat:


----------



## Genie27

That's pretty cool, BBC! Also neat that you kept these for all this time.


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> I was going to post the same thing, ari.



The thing that kept me away from them other than the price ha! Was the fact they are pointed toe and I wasn't sure if that would cramp my toes up. The only pointed toe shoes that have beeen relatively comfortable are my rockstud kitten heels. The flats kill my toes


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> I thought to post pics of my favorite Chanel find from Atlanta. My memory must be bad because I thought it was vintage when I purchased it, in December 1995/January 1996....I remember specifically because I was home over a break thinking it over and was so happy to see the store still had it when I came back.
> 
> But no - it wasn't vintage. Of course it is now. This is the tag from the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701590
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my terrible modeling shots of the dress. The sleeves are silk, the body is cashmere and from the hips down is boucle. Today it fit me [emoji322] I know they're both 34 but the coat fits bigger.
> 
> View attachment 3701594
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of the three textures. The sleeve is curved because it's slightly trumpet-shaped:
> 
> View attachment 3701597
> 
> 
> Here is the coat. Hard to tell but the whole thing is dark navy blue:
> 
> View attachment 3701604
> 
> 
> A detail of the sleeve with the coat. The coat and dress each have five buttons on each sleeve:
> 
> View attachment 3701606
> 
> 
> And the dress inside the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701607



These are such great pieces! Glad you saved them


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> My white robot is worn a lot and holds up well so far , of course the white silk lining inside will soon show some wear from skin. I can live with that as it's mine and will try some spot clean first. I sold off a vintage cream jacket because I didn't like the yellowish tint from UV exposure. On the other hand even black shows a lot of dust and hair and on some fabrics wear is an issue. I buy my clothes to enjoy them and if they show wear after a couple of years I have loved them. No regrets.


Thanks everyone!  I love  how sensible you are Pourquoi!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> The thing that kept me away from them other than the price ha! Was the fact they are pointed toe and I wasn't sure if that would cramp my toes up. The only pointed toe shoes that have beeen relatively comfortable are my rockstud kitten heels. The flats kill my toes



The pointed toes don't hurt at all.  They make the foot look beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

Now you're just enabling me lolol !!!!!!!!! [emoji23][emoji28]


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> I thought to post pics of my favorite Chanel find from Atlanta. My memory must be bad because I thought it was vintage when I purchased it, in December 1995/January 1996....I remember specifically because I was home over a break thinking it over and was so happy to see the store still had it when I came back.
> 
> But no - it wasn't vintage. Of course it is now. This is the tag from the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701590
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my terrible modeling shots of the dress. The sleeves are silk, the body is cashmere and from the hips down is boucle. Today it fit me [emoji322] I know they're both 34 but the coat fits bigger.
> 
> View attachment 3701594
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of the three textures. The sleeve is curved because it's slightly trumpet-shaped:
> 
> View attachment 3701597
> 
> 
> Here is the coat. Hard to tell but the whole thing is dark navy blue:
> 
> View attachment 3701604
> 
> 
> A detail of the sleeve with the coat. The coat and dress each have five buttons on each sleeve:
> 
> View attachment 3701606
> 
> 
> And the dress inside the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701607



These are gorgeous! Don't look dated at all! 
The coat is very special!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Now you're just enabling me lolol !!!!!!!!! [emoji23][emoji28]



Yes, quite strange, but for pointed flats they are very comfortable. Mine are a bit bigger than the size and the width is C.


----------



## ari

One of my favorite buys


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



This is a beautiful dress Ari. I can see why it's s favorite.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



Lovely!   Fabulous fit too!   Can understand why it's a favorite.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



This is gorgeous. I can see why it's a favorite!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the dress ! One of my faves from cruise


----------



## Genie27

Beautiful Ari!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is a beautiful dress Ari. I can see why it's s favorite.





chaneljewel said:


> Lovely!   Fabulous fit too!   Can understand why it's a favorite.





BBC said:


> This is gorgeous. I can see why it's a favorite!





pigleto972001 said:


> Love the dress ! One of my faves from cruise





Genie27 said:


> Beautiful Ari!



Thank you PP, chaneljewel, BBC, pigleto and Genie [emoji4] the dress has deeper décolleté, but I added a button under the collar and it's more wearable now.


----------



## ari

Gorgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



Stunning, perfect dress !


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205


Very elegant!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3702518
> 
> Gorgeous!


Does this dress come with double sided tape?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Stunning, perfect dress !





gracekelly said:


> Very elegant!





gracekelly said:


> Does this dress come with double sided tape?



Thank you PQP and Gracekelly! 
Most probably [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved that dress. No way I could wear it. Sigh


----------



## Notorious Pink

So I went back today to confirm that I want both pieces, and, putting them on again I could see that I was pushing it with the jacket. The fit is great but I really thought about everyone's comments. I wish it was longer, and I think it just might be too plain for me.

The skirt is a no-brainer. It fits perfectly and matches my B25. It's a must!

I looked at some of the other jackets, but there was no real 'love connection'. My SA said there will always be more coming in and she is getting to know my taste and my wardrobe for suggestions. 

The one set I wanted to try on was this, and after chatting for a while and searching for stock, she found it!




I have to say that this is absolutely the best tweed I have ever seen for me. The colors are fabulous and the way it is made in various gradations is gorgeous. This is perfection. Unfortunately.....the jacket was a complete bust. To me, it looks unfinished. It has to be worn open because the top and the bottom (and the sleeve edges!) have v-shaped cutouts. The edges are all plain. I wish the finishes looked better....to me it just looks like it needs more. I guess I have to hope that next season has something better in jackets for me. I want a traditional look that has a very pretty tweed and is a bit fitted. 

Thanks so much for your advice, everyone!


----------



## EmileH

If it's not 100% love don't buy it of course. My navy and black jacket is the same cut as this one. I specifically wanted something simple to wear with my scarves and not a statement jacket. I almost never wear my jackets closed but I think it looks fine closed. Here it is with my hermes skirt.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry it's hard to photograph dark colors.


----------



## EmileH

Here is my spring Act 1 dress with the cruise 2016 jacket. It's a great match and I know that my store had at least one of these dresses left so maybe a good sale item for someone with the cruise jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw that dress today. It's so pretty ! 

BBC did u decide to get either jacket or wait? Sounded like you were going to wait ? I think Paris ritz will have some nice pieces that could fit your bill!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Hi Brilliant Ladies,
I'm working on styling my new Cuba jacket, which I'm going to be wearing pretty much every day for the next decade to justify for the cost.  Thoughts on styling?  In addition to the old standby jeans and t-shirt, I was wondering about some casual dresses, such as these.  Other ideas?  Thanks


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



Gorgeous Queen Ari! You look fantastic and fabulous in this dress ( reminds me of a Barbie doll [emoji8])


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3702977
> View attachment 3702981
> View attachment 3702983
> View attachment 3702984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brilliant Ladies,
> I'm working on styling my new Cuba jacket, which I'm going to be wearing pretty much every day for the next decade to justify for the cost.  Thoughts on styling?  In addition to the old standby jeans and t-shirt, I was wondering about some casual dresses, such as these.  Other ideas?  Thanks



I like the idea of the first and third dresses, I also tried it with an A line navy skirt and a cream or burgundy silk blouse for a dressier look,.


----------



## pigleto972001

Same first and third dresses !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3702977
> View attachment 3702981
> View attachment 3702983
> View attachment 3702984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brilliant Ladies,
> I'm working on styling my new Cuba jacket, which I'm going to be wearing pretty much every day for the next decade to justify for the cost.  Thoughts on styling?  In addition to the old standby jeans and t-shirt, I was wondering about some casual dresses, such as these.  Other ideas?  Thanks



Love the third to pair it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I like a little much pink with C16 et S16 mixed up but I try to wear it rather casually.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> View attachment 3702977
> View attachment 3702981
> View attachment 3702983
> View attachment 3702984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Brilliant Ladies,
> I'm working on styling my new Cuba jacket, which I'm going to be wearing pretty much every day for the next decade to justify for the cost.  Thoughts on styling?  In addition to the old standby jeans and t-shirt, I was wondering about some casual dresses, such as these.  Other ideas?  Thanks



I like the first as color, but I think it should be a bit more close fitted as the jacket is boxy.
I would wear it with beige in silk, lace or satin to play with the tweed of the jacket 
Some examples 










How do you feel about these?


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Gorgeous Queen Ari! You look fantastic and fabulous in this dress ( reminds me of a Barbie doll [emoji8])


Oh, Zaraha, thank you [emoji4]


Pourquoipas said:


> I like a little much pink with C16 et S16 mixed up but I try to wear it rather casually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703137



I love it PQP [emoji7] the shoes are perfect with the pink!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I like a little much pink with C16 et S16 mixed up but I try to wear it rather casually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703137



I like the pink on you. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Genie27

So pretty and elegant for spring, PqP.


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If it's not 100% love don't buy it of course. My navy and black jacket is the same cut as this one. I specifically wanted something simple to wear with my scarves and not a statement jacket. I almost never wear my jackets closed but I think it looks fine closed. Here it is with my hermes skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's hard to photograph dark colors.



This is a very chic look PBP


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> If it's not 100% love don't buy it of course. My navy and black jacket is the same cut as this one. I specifically wanted something simple to wear with my scarves and not a statement jacket. I almost never wear my jackets closed but I think it looks fine closed. Here it is with my hermes skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's hard to photograph dark colors.



Gorgeous mix of hermès and Chanel[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Oh, Zaraha, thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> I love it PQP [emoji7] the shoes are perfect with the pink!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the pink on you. Looks beautiful.





Genie27 said:


> So pretty and elegant for spring, PqP.



Thank you ladies[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## ari

BBC said:


> So I went back today to confirm that I want both pieces, and, putting them on again I could see that I was pushing it with the jacket. The fit is great but I really thought about everyone's comments. I wish it was longer, and I think it just might be too plain for me.
> 
> The skirt is a no-brainer. It fits perfectly and matches my B25. It's a must!
> 
> I looked at some of the other jackets, but there was no real 'love connection'. My SA said there will always be more coming in and she is getting to know my taste and my wardrobe for suggestions.
> 
> The one set I wanted to try on was this, and after chatting for a while and searching for stock, she found it!
> 
> View attachment 3702856
> 
> 
> I have to say that this is absolutely the best tweed I have ever seen for me. The colors are fabulous and the way it is made in various gradations is gorgeous. This is perfection. Unfortunately.....the jacket was a complete bust. To me, it looks unfinished. It has to be worn open because the top and the bottom (and the sleeve edges!) have v-shaped cutouts. The edges are all plain. I wish the finishes looked better....to me it just looks like it needs more. I guess I have to hope that next season has something better in jackets for me. I want a traditional look that has a very pretty tweed and is a bit fitted.
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice, everyone!


I did try this jacket both in pink and white and it looked awful on me. On Pocketbook Pup looks like completely different cut! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> If it's not 100% love don't buy it of course. My navy and black jacket is the same cut as this one. I specifically wanted something simple to wear with my scarves and not a statement jacket. I almost never wear my jackets closed but I think it looks fine closed. Here it is with my hermes skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it's hard to photograph dark colors.


It is beautiful on you PP, and looks really elegant with that skirt!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my spring Act 1 dress with the cruise 2016 jacket. It's a great match and I know that my store had at least one of these dresses left so maybe a good sale item for someone with the cruise jacket.
> View attachment 3702917



Yes, this dress is very very elegant! Another great look PP!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks awesome. Happy birthday !! I prefer the white


----------



## gracekelly

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me


Love it!  The outfit is great with your shoes too!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks awesome. Happy birthday !! I prefer the white


Funny.  I thought I wanted the white initially, and then I tried it on lol!  It looked awful on me.  Black always works for me.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I like the first as color, but I think it should be a bit more close fitted as the jacket is boxy.
> I would wear it with beige in silk, lace or satin to play with the tweed of the jacket
> Some examples
> View attachment 3703171
> 
> View attachment 3703172
> 
> View attachment 3703175
> 
> View attachment 3703176
> 
> View attachment 3703177
> 
> How do you feel about these?


Beautiful suggestions I agree nude is lovely with the jacket.  Thanks so much!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Funny.  I thought I wanted the white initially, and then I tried it on lol!  It looked awful on me.  Black always works for me.



Haha. Black is stunning too !! I think the white looked better on me.


----------



## TankerToad

The Fall items are arriving 
Some pictures from IG and my SA


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

This is Cruise 2018


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704046
> View attachment 3704047



Great photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks so much ! Pretty ! The cream blazers are nice. I like the latch details.


----------



## pigleto972001

This one
	

		
			
		

		
	




reminds me of this chanel dress I got ages ago 




The crazy back!


----------



## gracekelly

I like the fabric on this one.  To be honest, not that crazy about most of them.


----------



## ailoveresale

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me



Congratulations and happy birthday! It looks great on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704048
> View attachment 3704049
> View attachment 3704051
> 
> This is Cruise 2018


Not sure how much wear this piece would get, but it's really pretty.  

I'm learning that my favorite Chanel pieces are the ones with very special handmade (appearing) fabric instead of machine made fabric.  The Seoul Cruise black jacket, the gold Rome tweed jacket and the Cuba cruise white jackets really outshine my other pieces in terms of the overall quality of the garment, at least to my eye and hand.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I like the fabric on this one.  To be honest, not that crazy about most of them.



I'm with you on this one. ...phew!


----------



## EmileH

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me



Happy birthday it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704048
> View attachment 3704049
> View attachment 3704051
> 
> This is Cruise 2018



Love Marion. She's always so elegant. Never overdone. 



pigleto972001 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704064
> 
> 
> reminds me of this chanel dress I got ages ago
> 
> View attachment 3704065
> View attachment 3704066
> 
> The crazy back!



Your dress is amazing!



gracekelly said:


> I like the fabric on this one.  To be honest, not that crazy about most of them.



This is a beautiful fabric. Which look is it?


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw that dress today. It's so pretty !
> 
> BBC did u decide to get either jacket or wait? Sounded like you were going to wait ? I think Paris ritz will have some nice pieces that could fit your bill!!



For now I will wait. I am getting the skirt. Actually there is a Paris-Byzace jacket on eBay I have fallen in love with.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



ari said:


> I did try this jacket both in pink and white and it looked awful on me. On Pocketbook Pup looks like completely different cut!



I have to agree, you are absolutely right, it looks fabulous on PBP. I do think the color makes a difference. I saw the white version as well and that was also different. I also think it depends on what you're wearing underneath. I think that if I bought the matching dress and wore it, the whole set would look good. But my store only had the dress in a 40, that SA said it would be too much to take in. 

I really love the Cuba jacket, but I really have no business owning a white jacket. If I looked at it too hard I would ruin it!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I like the fabric on this one.  To be honest, not that crazy about most of them.



They are doing a Gabrielle bag to match this fabric


----------



## zaraha

pigleto972001 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704064
> 
> 
> reminds me of this chanel dress I got ages ago
> 
> View attachment 3704065
> View attachment 3704066
> 
> The crazy back!



Wow I love your chanel dress! Very nice on you!
Do you what type of fabric is it? Velour?


----------



## zaraha

TankerToad said:


> They are doing a Gabrielle bag to match this fabric



Thank you for posting all pics Tankertoad!  Enjoyed all the eye candies!


----------



## zaraha

Pourquoipas said:


> I like a little much pink with C16 et S16 mixed up but I try to wear it rather casually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703137



Interesting how you were able to mix two shades of pinks.  [emoji177]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Thank you Tankertoad for posting the new jackets.
I like the cream ones but the trim is so nice on the expensive version the stripped down somehow looks second best [emoji26]. Maybe trying it on makes it right.
The black one with the rope trim has a nice masculine retro touch we'll see.
There is nothing I would buy ahead unseen but of course that doesn't mean I'm not excited to see what comes up..


----------



## Pourquoipas

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me



Good choice, love it on you. Pointy shoes[emoji12][emoji7][emoji323]happy BD to you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

zaraha said:


> Interesting how you were able to mix two shades of pinks.  [emoji177]



Thank you zaraha. Yes it works fair enough it's also different tweeds. I try to mix the seasons to get to wear out of my jackets. Doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## Baglover121

TankerToad said:


> The Fall items are arriving
> Some pictures from IG and my SA ]



The red lessage jacket is gorgeous, 

I actually like both cream jackets, 

My SA told me that demand for the cream jackets < in all price ranges > is very high,


----------



## Cocopopz

Does anyone know if there still a 16a Paris in Rome jacket in 34?


----------



## pigleto972001

zaraha said:


> Wow I love your chanel dress! Very nice on you!
> Do you what type of fabric is it? Velour?



Thank u very much !

It's wool. Very tight knit. The back is very furry haha. It's a good New Year's Eve or Christmas party dress.  It's quite a few years old. Managed to catch it on sale . One thing about chanel dresses, I always love trying them on bc they look often different than on the hanger 

I love the cream jackets too. The longer one is so pretty. But at 9150... I'll just admire from a distance  I hope to see some of the cream pieces on tpf [emoji4]


----------



## melisande

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704046
> View attachment 3704047


Does anybody know the price for this coat?


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love Marion. She's always so elegant. Never overdone.
> 
> 
> 
> Your dress is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful fabric. Which look is it?



Thanks !!!

It wasn't the jacket bob Dylan's grandson wore in the show was it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Oops wrong guess. I think this is it.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oops wrong guess. I think this is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704720



Great detective work! 

I have an illogical aversion to grid patterns so I'm out of luck on many of the pieces over the past few seasons.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw. How about houndstooth ? It looks quite nice


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw. How about houndstooth ? It looks quite nice



It does look quite nice. I'm totally focused on solids these days. Waiting anxiously to see things in person. My store still has nothing.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! The cream pieces I can't wait to see. My favorite piece was the crazy wool puffer but it's out of reach for me. I just think it's marvelous LOL !!!


----------



## Genie27

Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece. 

And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece.
> 
> And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.



Genie I like the black robot on you!


----------



## Genie27

My SA said the robot may not make it to sale. The other one is also very nice. They are out of my budget at full price, but I could get one jacket-price piece on sale, if they have my size at that time.

I also touched the black with navy Velcro version of the jacket but it was a bit scratchy. 

I tried to look for other wearable pieces like knits and cardis, but there were only a couple of pink knits - one with the plastic trim. There was also a matching cardi that looked cute.

They have lots of the zippered Cuba jackets with the round split "buttons" in black. Would that make for a nice basic black jacket? Or is it not quintessential Chanel?


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> My SA said the robot may not make it to sale. The other one is also very nice. They are out of my budget at full price, but I could get one jacket-price piece on sale, if they have my size at that time.
> 
> I also touched the black with navy Velcro version of the jacket but it was a bit scratchy.
> 
> I tried to look for other wearable pieces like knits and cardis, but there were only a couple of pink knits - one with the plastic trim. There was also a matching cardi that looked cute.
> 
> They have lots of the zippered Cuba jackets with the round split "buttons" in black. Would that make for a nice basic black jacket? Or is it not quintessential Chanel?



I think they are beautiful if the fit works for you. It is a tricky fit. Doesn't work for everyone. 

I wouldn't give up hope on the robot jacket. There seem to be a lot of black jackets left.


----------



## pigleto972001

I too think the robot could make it ! I've seen it at the boutiques I've visited. I love the other one too. The tweed is so pretty. 

Maybe see how many of robot is out there in your size. I think the black jackets from Paris Rome are going to be quite nice too !!!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> And the blouse from Cuba and a belt with the pants [emoji4]
> View attachment 3700217



The jacket does have nice fit Ari and love your wide pants all look.That belt detail takes this look to another level[emoji41][emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

BBC said:


> Ok! I fiiiiiiinally went in and tried on a few things today. Based on everyone else's posts I tried on the robot jacket again. It really is a great jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3700945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700946
> 
> 
> But what really caught my eye is this one, it truly fits like a glove, like it was made for me. It's hip length. I cannot figure out what collection it's from. I know it's a totally different jacket but I think I might have to go with this one instead?? (I lightened the pic so you can see details better):
> 
> View attachment 3700947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700949
> 
> 
> Super close-up - it's navy and black:
> 
> View attachment 3700951
> 
> 
> And this skirt! Another perfect fit and it goes with my coloring.
> 
> View attachment 3700952
> 
> 
> So. This is going to be my first Chanel jacket bought from the boutique. I bought several sets secondhand when I was in law school, and I haven't worn any of them since I stopped practicing. I'm still basically the same size, but my proportions have changed, and styles have as well. I think it's time to add a few pieces to my collection, so I know both jackets would be best, but the navy/black is fitted (36) and even though the robot is a 34 it hangs like a cardigan (not fitted). Opinions, please! [emoji8][emoji254]



Love your choice of Black and blue. Nice fit on you [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> Wearing something light today it'll be 30 celsius
> I was actually triggered by SA saying the shoes might be to sophisticated and decided to simply wear them for job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701225



Love the look Pourquoipas on you and the shoes they are fabulous [emoji847][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



Beautiful dress Ari[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is my spring Act 1 dress with the cruise 2016 jacket. It's a great match and I know that my store had at least one of these dresses left so maybe a good sale item for someone with the cruise jacket.
> View attachment 3702917



Lovely look Pocketbook Pup [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I like a little much pink with C16 et S16 mixed up but I try to wear it rather casually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703137



Beautiful look Pourquoipas [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me



Looks beautiful Happy Birthday [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704046
> View attachment 3704047



Beautiful! Thank you for sharing TankerToad. My favorite still the act 2 jacket [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

BBC said:


> For now I will wait. I am getting the skirt. Actually there is a Paris-Byzace jacket on eBay I have fallen in love with.....[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree, you are absolutely right, it looks fabulous on PBP. I do think the color makes a difference. I saw the white version as well and that was also different. I also think it depends on what you're wearing underneath. I think that if I bought the matching dress and wore it, the whole set would look good. But my store only had the dress in a 40, that SA said it would be too much to take in.
> 
> I really love the Cuba jacket, but I really have no business owning a white jacket. If I looked at it too hard I would ruin it!



Great decision the skirt is lovely and if you 100% not in love with any of the jackets,then it's smart to wait. And Paris Byzantine jackets are truly beautiful and timeless. Some collections are just irresistible [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704064
> 
> 
> reminds me of this chanel dress I got ages ago
> 
> View attachment 3704065
> View attachment 3704066
> 
> The crazy back!



Oh this dress is very beautiful and fits you so well [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece.
> 
> And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.



 the black robot fits you nicely Genie [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Vanana

BBC said:


> I thought to post pics of my favorite Chanel find from Atlanta. My memory must be bad because I thought it was vintage when I purchased it, in December 1995/January 1996....I remember specifically because I was home over a break thinking it over and was so happy to see the store still had it when I came back.
> 
> But no - it wasn't vintage. Of course it is now. This is the tag from the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701590
> 
> 
> Here is another one of my terrible modeling shots of the dress. The sleeves are silk, the body is cashmere and from the hips down is boucle. Today it fit me [emoji322] I know they're both 34 but the coat fits bigger.
> 
> View attachment 3701594
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of the three textures. The sleeve is curved because it's slightly trumpet-shaped:
> 
> View attachment 3701597
> 
> 
> Here is the coat. Hard to tell but the whole thing is dark navy blue:
> 
> View attachment 3701604
> 
> 
> A detail of the sleeve with the coat. The coat and dress each have five buttons on each sleeve:
> 
> View attachment 3701606
> 
> 
> And the dress inside the coat:
> 
> View attachment 3701607


That navy coat is gorgeous!


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Beautiful look Pourquoipas [emoji177]



Thank you dear !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece.
> 
> And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.



Both fit nicely Genie!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece.
> 
> And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.



I love the robot but think it looks a little bit big on the shoulders no? Might be better to size down and let out elsewhere if needed...


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> I love the robot but think it looks a little bit big on the shoulders no? Might be better to size down and let out elsewhere if needed...


That's what I thought too - it was a 42 and just snug on the torso but a big baggy on the sleeves and shoulders. 

The Velcro was a 44 and fit comfortably on the torso but I wondered about that shoulder also, as it is the new rounded shape.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I love the robot but think it looks a little bit big on the shoulders no? Might be better to size down and let out elsewhere if needed...



I agree with ailoversale maybe you want to make little bit more fitted unless maybe you like more boxy fit. [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> That's what I thought too - it was a 42 and just snug on the torso but a big baggy on the sleeves and shoulders.
> 
> The Velcro was a 44 and fit comfortably on the torso but I wondered about that shoulder also, as it is the new rounded shape.



Well maybe you should try 40 and see if they can alter to more fitted of your liking robot jacket. Although Velcro jackets tweed is gorgeous,but I think robot jacket it's more elegant classy and definitely much more beautiful fit on you . [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

An example of how I wear my ornate somewhat sparkly jackets for work. I think the key is to keep everything else simple and streamlined.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love it !!!!


----------



## lulilu

Pocketbook Pup said:


> An example of how I wear my ornate somewhat sparkly jackets for work. I think the key is to keep everything else simple and streamlined.
> View attachment 3706547



Just curious -- do you wear a lab coat at work?  It would interfere with the sleekness of the outfit....


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> Just curious -- do you wear a lab coat at work?  It would interfere with the sleekness of the outfit....



No I don't wear a lab coat. I'm not in a specialty where I get dirty.


----------



## lulilu

That's good.  I thought all wore them.


----------



## EmileH

lulilu said:


> That's good.  I thought all wore them.



No. I don't work in a hospital. I'm a subspecialist in a private office. Most men wear suits or jackets in my field. Women wear suits or dresses.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> An example of how I wear my ornate somewhat sparkly jackets for work. I think the key is to keep everything else simple and streamlined.
> 
> View attachment 3706547



Exactly ! Beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> An example of how I wear my ornate somewhat sparkly jackets for work. I think the key is to keep everything else simple and streamlined.
> 
> View attachment 3706547



Great look PP! 
I've just tried the opposite, making my somewhat casual Velcro appropriate for work.


----------



## ari

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3703815
> 
> 
> You girls convinced me on this one! A birthday gift to me from me


Happy belated birthday! The jacket suits you perfectly!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704035
> View attachment 3704036
> View attachment 3704037
> View attachment 3704038
> View attachment 3704039
> View attachment 3704040
> View attachment 3704041
> View attachment 3704042
> View attachment 3704043
> View attachment 3704044





TankerToad said:


> The Fall items are arriving
> Some pictures from IG and my SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704025
> View attachment 3704026
> View attachment 3704027
> View attachment 3704028
> View attachment 3704029
> View attachment 3704030
> View attachment 3704031
> View attachment 3704032
> View attachment 3704033
> View attachment 3704034





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704046
> View attachment 3704047





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704048
> View attachment 3704049
> View attachment 3704051
> 
> This is Cruise 2018


TankerToad, thank you for posting these fun pictures! 


pigleto972001 said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3704064
> 
> 
> reminds me of this chanel dress I got ages ago
> 
> View attachment 3704065
> View attachment 3704066
> 
> The crazy back!


Great dress Pigleto! Love it!


Genie27 said:


> Look what I tried on today....the black robot is so comfy and light, like a cardigan - BBC, I see what you meant by that. It's a very special piece.
> 
> And the other one - I loved the fit and the tweed. The Velcro makes it a special look, but not practical due to snagging.


Genie, I like the robot jacket on you! 


girleuro said:


> The jacket does have nice fit Ari and love your wide pants all look.That belt detail takes this look to another level[emoji41][emoji847][emoji177]





girleuro said:


> Beautiful dress Ari[emoji4]



girleuro, thank you for the kind compliment!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great look PP!
> I've just tried the opposite, making my somewhat casual Velcro appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707353



Great Chanel looks! As always you manage to build around the jacket in a perfect way!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> An example of how I wear my ornate somewhat sparkly jackets for work. I think the key is to keep everything else simple and streamlined.
> 
> View attachment 3706547



I love this jacket and it's neckline on you. It's such a nice color for you[emoji76]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Great look PP!
> I've just tried the opposite, making my somewhat casual Velcro appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707353



I love this look on you Ari. The camellia makes it so special,


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Great look PP!
> I've just tried the opposite, making my somewhat casual Velcro appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707353


Looks perfect


----------



## pigleto972001

I was able to get a peek at some of the new pieces. No pics unfortunately however. This jacket was so beautiful. I really want to see what you guys think about it when you see it in person. The collar and cuffs are white and can be buttoned off. It was very light weight. It has slits up the side so it moves easily. Once again the shoulders were too tight on me sigh. I could see it being popular. 



In addition I tried the cream breeches. Haha they were a hoot. Definitely not for me but they were cute; however not 3100 dollar cute for me. I can't wait to see the other cream pieces. 

I also tried on the black houndstooth jacket w black leather sleeves. It was priced pretty well at around 5600. It was too rock and roll for me but I think some of y'all will love it 

Can't wait til the pieces start coming out more and we can try them


----------



## pigleto972001

In the meantime
One SA sent me
These pics for prefall accessories.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I was able to get a peek at some of the new pieces. No pics unfortunately however. This jacket was so beautiful. I really want to see what you guys think about it when you see it in person. The collar and cuffs are white and can be buttoned off. It was very light weight. It has slits up the side so it moves easily. Once again the shoulders were too tight on me sigh. I could see it being popular.
> View attachment 3707662
> 
> 
> In addition I tried the cream breeches. Haha they were a hoot. Definitely not for me but they were cute; however not 3100 dollar cute for me. I can't wait to see the other cream pieces.
> 
> I also tried on the black houndstooth jacket w black leather sleeves. It was priced pretty well at around 5600. It was too rock and roll for me but I think some of y'all will love it
> 
> Can't wait til the pieces start coming out more and we can try them



I really like this jacket. It looks totally vintage. Best idea for those who hate disappointing preowned buys[emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Awwww! I looked at it closely. I don't think it will shed like the Paris rome one.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Awwww! I looked at it closely. I don't think it will shed like the Paris rome one.



Haha! Good news.

My boutique is starting to get things in. They don't have my sizes yet and it's 2 hours away so I can't pop in just to look. The photos of the cream suit look interesting. Hoping to have something to try by the weekend.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Good news.
> 
> My boutique is starting to get things in. They don't have my sizes yet and it's 2 hours away so I can't pop in just to look. The photos of the cream suit look interesting. Hoping to have something to try by the weekend.



I really don't get how fast this is going. We're lucky to have you US ladies here. Still in datacenter fever


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I really don't get how fast this is going. We're lucky to have you US ladies here. Still in datacenter fever



It seems like they are less strict here about showing the pieces before the official release date. My SA had to take my credit card to hold the pieces that I want to see as they arrive. She says that things are as in demand as the Paris Rome collection. They are having a party to show the ritz collection during the first week of June. Our summer sale for data collection will start in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It seems like they are less strict here about showing the pieces before the official release date. My SA had to take my credit card to hold the pieces that I want to see as they arrive. She says that things are as in demand as the Paris Rome collection. They are having a party to show the ritz collection during the first week of June. Our summer sale for data collection will start in 2-3 weeks.



Really ahead of EU, sales are in July here..


----------



## bags to die for

Presale has started in Australia (not sure why its so early this time!). Sale officially starts on Thursday.
The data and Cuba collections were on sale but not the robot jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw.

Feel like sales start June in US. Right around time the pre fall hits! Good timing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here are the cream breeches lol! Not a flattering angle. They were kinda cute. Kinda itchy


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Great look PP!
> I've just tried the opposite, making my somewhat casual Velcro appropriate for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3707353



Lovely look Ari,but I like your other one Velcro jacket better on you. [emoji56]Is it the same fit ?


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> I was able to get a peek at some of the new pieces. No pics unfortunately however. This jacket was so beautiful. I really want to see what you guys think about it when you see it in person. The collar and cuffs are white and can be buttoned off. It was very light weight. It has slits up the side so it moves easily. Once again the shoulders were too tight on me sigh. I could see it being popular.
> View attachment 3707662
> 
> 
> In addition I tried the cream breeches. Haha they were a hoot. Definitely not for me but they were cute; however not 3100 dollar cute for me. I can't wait to see the other cream pieces.
> 
> I also tried on the black houndstooth jacket w black leather sleeves. It was priced pretty well at around 5600. It was too rock and roll for me but I think some of y'all will love it
> 
> Can't wait til the pieces start coming out more and we can try them



The jacket is kind of interesting,but looks boxy?[emoji848] 
The breeches I think would be fine,if you wear with long peplum jacket,as it was on runway . But if they itchy,then forget it. My skin is sensitive. I can't do wool. So I guess they are not lined [emoji853]


----------



## pigleto972001

They were lined but still a little itchy for me 

The other jacket looks boxy but lays more flat on the body. . the shoulders were a bit sharp for me. It fit me like the robot jacket but was a little longer.


----------



## TankerToad

Another Fall 2017 jacket and another pic for Cruise 2018


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3708276
> View attachment 3708278
> 
> Another Fall 2017 jacket and another pic for Cruise 2018


Very nice.  Very pronounced shoulders like the couture. I love a strong shoulder


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Great Chanel looks! As always you manage to build around the jacket in a perfect way!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this look on you Ari. The camellia makes it so special,





gracekelly said:


> Looks perfect


Thank you PQP, PP and Gracekelly! [emoji4]


pigleto972001 said:


> I was able to get a peek at some of the new pieces. No pics unfortunately however. This jacket was so beautiful. I really want to see what you guys think about it when you see it in person. The collar and cuffs are white and can be buttoned off. It was very light weight. It has slits up the side so it moves easily. Once again the shoulders were too tight on me sigh. I could see it being popular.
> View attachment 3707662
> 
> 
> In addition I tried the cream breeches. Haha they were a hoot. Definitely not for me but they were cute; however not 3100 dollar cute for me. I can't wait to see the other cream pieces.
> 
> I also tried on the black houndstooth jacket w black leather sleeves. It was priced pretty well at around 5600. It was too rock and roll for me but I think some of y'all will love it
> 
> Can't wait til the pieces start coming out more and we can try them


Thank you for posting this Pigleto! I wonder how this jacket looks on
Like this


Or like this?


I like it better than this one


	

		
			
		

		
	
 as I think this one will have the same problem as the Paris Rome one.
BTW what was the price of the one you tried? 


pigleto972001 said:


> Awwww! I looked at it closely. I don't think it will shed like the Paris rome one.


I think so !


girleuro said:


> Lovely look Ari,but I like your other one Velcro jacket better on you. [emoji56]Is it the same fit ?


Thank you girleuro, it is exactly the same, the fabric is different. 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3708276
> View attachment 3708278
> 
> Another Fall 2017 jacket and another pic for Cruise 2018



Thank you TankerToad for posting these pictures!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah! It was 6000. Not bad. On me it did look more like this 



It did have pronounced shoulder pads. Looks like they removed the collar. It's a stunning piece up close. Little bits of gold I think shot through. And the lucite buttons have gold centers 

It's hard to describe but there's a flatness to the fabric due to the extra material peeking out at the borders. Would love to see how y'all think it fits!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3708276
> View attachment 3708278
> 
> Another Fall 2017 jacket and another pic for Cruise 2018



Another stunning dress [emoji7] it's so many in the collection [emoji106] Thank you for sharing [emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

This is a very retro Chanel look, especially the buttons.  The update is the fabric as the first go-around was just flat black fabric.  It is an iconic look and there are still vintage jackets like this floating around.  Oh, I think the white collar and cuffs are the updated addition as well, but this concept has also been done before.  I think I like it best without the white attachments.


----------



## ailoveresale

I stopped in to try on a few things today and notably wanted to post my reviews of these...

First off is the multicolor tweed Velcro jacket. I liked it on others, but the feel of the material was too similar to a play rug I used to have as a child. I didn't like feeling like I was wearing my old play rug.




Next is the fitted jacket that @ari has. I like the concept and the style, but it's not for me.




I also tried it with the lace skirt which I decided 1) was too sexy for me (I'm boring, poor DH), and 2) I would destroy it in an instant by snagging on something since I am a klutz.




Finally, the white jacket from Cosmopolite. It is $5100 but I was a bit underwhelmed. It's beautiful, but the fit is similar to Balmain and I feel like didn't have the wow factor for the price:




I put a few other things on my wish list for the sales so we will see what happens!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I stopped in to try on a few things today and notably wanted to post my reviews of these...
> 
> First off is the multicolor tweed Velcro jacket. I liked it on others, but the feel of the material was too similar to a play rug I used to have as a child. I didn't like feeling like I was wearing my old play rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is the fitted jacket that @ari has. I like the concept and the style, but it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried it with the lace skirt which I decided 1) was too sexy for me (I'm boring, poor DH), and 2) I would destroy it in an instant by snagging on something since I am a klutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the white jacket from Cosmopolite. It is $5100 but I was a bit underwhelmed. It's beautiful, but the fit is similar to Balmain and I feel like didn't have the wow factor for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a few other things on my wish list for the sales so we will see what happens!



While you look great in all the pieces you tried I love to read your review. The skirt is lovely with the 'rug' jacket but I decided against it too. It's to whimsical and clingy for me.
Is the cream tweed quite thick ?  I would love a nice cream suit but if it's stiff I might pass..


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I stopped in to try on a few things today and notably wanted to post my reviews of these...
> 
> First off is the multicolor tweed Velcro jacket. I liked it on others, but the feel of the material was too similar to a play rug I used to have as a child. I didn't like feeling like I was wearing my old play rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is the fitted jacket that @ari has. I like the concept and the style, but it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried it with the lace skirt which I decided 1) was too sexy for me (I'm boring, poor DH), and 2) I would destroy it in an instant by snagging on something since I am a klutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the white jacket from Cosmopolite. It is $5100 but I was a bit underwhelmed. It's beautiful, but the fit is similar to Balmain and I feel like didn't have the wow factor for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a few other things on my wish list for the sales so we will see what happens!



I like the "play rug"[emoji51] look on you ailoveresale 
The skirt looks very kind of risqué 
Maybe you should try bigger size to be more loose and maybe with black stockings 
I like the fit of second jacket.It looks nice on you 
The Cosmopolite jacket is beautiful. But shoulders very exaggerated. Is that act 1 or 2 ? From the pockets looks like 1 [emoji849]It does fit strange. I think you would need to let it out  in the chest area ,to make more loose or try a bigger size as long as shoulders are not too big and alter to fit if needed 
I love color and details [emoji847] 
Thank you for sharing [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the reviews. Interesting to see the cosmopolite jacket. We have a similar build. I don't think that cut will work for anyone with a bust. I personally think it's worse than the balmain fit. I am down to try it. I was concerned that I might not like it. I'll try it but I think it's going to be a no for me.


----------



## EmileH

Just for comparison here is my balmain jacket on me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There is an art in this cut. I dont see it with the Chanel jacket,

Can I ask what they propose we wear under this cream colored jacket? It's going to be very tricky to find something that looks good with it. I didn't think it worked at all with the black tee that the French actress wore at the cruise show. Hmmmm... I was withholding judgment but that is becoming more difficult. I'm really disappointed. And I so wanted to like the collection. [emoji22]


----------



## Pourquoipas

True
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3709426


----------



## EmileH

Ailoversale, is the jacket that you tried this one with the three buttons? Or is it the zip version? Apparently the fit  is significantly different.


----------



## EmileH

Ari might be correct. This suit might be nice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari might be correct. This suit might be nice.
> 
> View attachment 3709478



Yes I love this and she's fabulous even if someone commented on IG that it's a little granny.. I only wonder if I need it owning the Paris in Rome in black. How many black suits do I need?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes I love this and she's fabulous even if someone commented on IG that it's a little granny.. I only wonder if I need it owning the Paris in Rome in black. How many black suits do I need?



Let them buy the Velcro. She's always tasteful. I love how she dresses. She wears the outfit. It doesn't wear her.

I wear black so often that I don't mind having several options for black jackets. I could really get rid of every other color in my wardrobe and still be fine. I'd keep a bit of navy. And maybe my white jeans.


----------



## pigleto972001

I zoomed in and I couldn't see the lucite buttons. Maybe it's the zip up version? 

Is it weird if I forgo the jacket and just get the cream skirt? I don't do suits anyway but I usually end up just with the jackets. The shoulders are very sharp to me. I am not busty so I am curious to see how it looks on.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah! It was 6000. Not bad. On me it did look more like this
> View attachment 3708392
> 
> 
> It did have pronounced shoulder pads. Looks like they removed the collar. It's a stunning piece up close. Little bits of gold I think shot through. And the lucite buttons have gold centers
> 
> It's hard to describe but there's a flatness to the fabric due to the extra material peeking out at the borders. Would love to see how y'all think it fits!


Thank You, I start liking it more and more!


ailoveresale said:


> I stopped in to try on a few things today and notably wanted to post my reviews of these...
> 
> First off is the multicolor tweed Velcro jacket. I liked it on others, but the feel of the material was too similar to a play rug I used to have as a child. I didn't like feeling like I was wearing my old play rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is the fitted jacket that @ari has. I like the concept and the style, but it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried it with the lace skirt which I decided 1) was too sexy for me (I'm boring, poor DH), and 2) I would destroy it in an instant by snagging on something since I am a klutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the white jacket from Cosmopolite. It is $5100 but I was a bit underwhelmed. It's beautiful, but the fit is similar to Balmain and I feel like didn't have the wow factor for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a few other things on my wish list for the sales so we will see what happens!


ailoveresale, thank you for sharing these pictures, I love "my" jacket on you!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale, is the jacket that you tried this one with the three buttons? Or is it the zip version? Apparently the fit  is significantly different.
> 
> View attachment 3709471


Yes, The suit looks nice! if you try it please post pictures!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari might be correct. This suit might be nice.
> 
> View attachment 3709478





Pourquoipas said:


> Yes I love this and she's fabulous even if someone commented on IG that it's a little granny.. I only wonder if I need it owning the Paris in Rome in black. How many black suits do I need?


I don't thing it is granny at all, the jacket is short with unfinished hems and the skirt has a big slit. Unfortunately it will have the fuzzing problem.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank You, I start liking it more and more!
> 
> ailoveresale, thank you for sharing these pictures, I love "my" jacket on you!
> 
> Yes, The suit looks nice! if you try it please post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't thing it is granny at all, the jacket is short with unfinished hems and the skirt has a big slit. Unfortunately it will have the fuzzing problem.



Gosh I hope not. I think if you don't have a problematic Paris Rome jacket you probably aren't aware of the true situation and think it's a normal amount of pilling. It's not. I'm used to normal pilling. I can deal with that. The Paris Rome problematic jackets are like fuzzy teddy bears. Let's hope it's not like that.


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> I zoomed in and I couldn't see the lucite buttons. Maybe it's the zip up version?
> 
> Is it weird if I forgo the jacket and just get the cream skirt? I don't do suits anyway but I usually end up just with the jackets. The shoulders are very sharp to me. I am not busty so I am curious to see how it looks on.



I don't think this is weird at all. I love to wear my Chanel tweed skirts during Fall with either of my Burberry trench in honey or black. I wear everything from silk blouses, crisp cotton shirts, to turtlenecks. I like that Chanel tweed skirts stand on their own without the jackets. Vice-versa to the jackets of course.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari I think that jacket will be stunning on you. I could see you getting it !!! I looked closely at the fabric and don't think it will have the fuzzy issue. It's quite soft and less "frizzy."


----------



## EmileH

I agree. I am always on the lookout for good chanel skirts to wear on their own and I often break up my suits and just wear the skirts. I don't think it's weird at all.


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale, is the jacket that you tried this one with the three buttons? Or is it the zip version? Apparently the fit  is significantly different.
> 
> View attachment 3709471



Wow I didn't see this version with the buttons! Do you know if this jackets has strong shoulders like the zipper version? To me this looks like the normal Chanel shoulder cuts. 

Also you are absolutely ROCKING that Balmain jacket!


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Thank you PQP, PP and Gracekelly! [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you for posting this Pigleto! I wonder how this jacket looks on
> Like this
> View attachment 3708336
> 
> Or like this?
> View attachment 3708338
> 
> I like it better than this one
> View attachment 3708345
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I think this one will have the same problem as the Paris Rome one.
> BTW what was the price of the one you tried?
> 
> I think so !
> 
> Thank you girleuro, it is exactly the same, the fabric is different.
> 
> 
> Thank you TankerToad for posting these pictures!


Are these two jackets the same? Aside from the button differences and the sleeve length they look to be the a similar cut through the body. Maybe just a production change from the runway to retail. Regardless, it's a gorgeous classic.
Ari, did you see the last one in person? The fabric was similar to Paris Rome?
 I love black jackets, as much as I don't need another, they get the most wear and it's hard to say no. I'm still debating the backwards one, it got a huge thumbs up from DD


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari might be correct. This suit might be nice.
> 
> View attachment 3709478



It suits her style , love it on her.


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> I stopped in to try on a few things today and notably wanted to post my reviews of these...
> 
> First off is the multicolor tweed Velcro jacket. I liked it on others, but the feel of the material was too similar to a play rug I used to have as a child. I didn't like feeling like I was wearing my old play rug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is the fitted jacket that @ari has. I like the concept and the style, but it's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried it with the lace skirt which I decided 1) was too sexy for me (I'm boring, poor DH), and 2) I would destroy it in an instant by snagging on something since I am a klutz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the white jacket from Cosmopolite. It is $5100 but I was a bit underwhelmed. It's beautiful, but the fit is similar to Balmain and I feel like didn't have the wow factor for the price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a few other things on my wish list for the sales so we will see what happens!



I think you look amazing in all of it! Sale is so close, it's worth it to wait. I totally understand about odd connections keeping one from buying something.  I couldn't look at most of the Cuba fabric without thinking of the potholders we made in camp as kids.  Some of the weave even had "gimp". Mom mom still has them and I am over 50 As beautiful as they are, it's a connection and I can't get on board with. That said , there are a few Cuba pieces I would love on sale. I'm waiting for that and Data center sale also.


----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> Wow I didn't see this version with the buttons! Do you know if this jackets has strong shoulders like the zipper version? To me this looks like the normal Chanel shoulder cuts.
> 
> Also you are absolutely ROCKING that Balmain jacket!



Thank you. You are sweet.

I haven't seen the jacket in real life yet. It is just starting to arrive at my store and this is a 36. I need a 40. It is also coming in black but I think my SA said it's the zipper version.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I think you look amazing in all of it! Sale is so close, it's worth it to wait. I totally understand about odd connections keeping one from buying something.  I couldn't look at most of the Cuba fabric without thinking of the potholders we made in camp as kids.  Some of the weave even had "gimp". Mom mom still has them and I am over 50 As beautiful as they are, it's a connection and I can't get on board with. That said , there are a few Cuba pieces I would love on sale. I'm waiting for that and Data center sale also.



I'm glad you said this. I thought I was the only one. The airport collection reminded me of the dirty fabric seats in an airplane. I can't get it out of my head. I bought the navy jacket because I liked the trim but I still think of a dirty airline seat every time I put on that jacket. [emoji22]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the reviews. Interesting to see the cosmopolite jacket. We have a similar build. I don't think that cut will work for anyone with a bust. I personally think it's worse than the balmain fit. I am down to try it. I was concerned that I might not like it. I'll try it but I think it's going to be a no for me.


Hmm, I don't know, I think it looks really flattering on Alloversale's bustline.  The slanted trim under the bust is generally a flattering construction line for a lot of shapes. Larger girls may have to size up and alter the waist for more top coverage. Agree that an underpinning might be more challenging, a silk tank for modesty sake is probably the simplest solution.
I totally get your hesitation, but think it's worth a try.  I was so looking forward to this piece but seeing it now, I think it's just too dressy and elegant for the likes of me, lol. I'm really loving the one posted above by Ari (or TT ?) with the fringe details but I think it's going to be around 7k. But maybe one perfect one is better than a lesser and one or two sale pieces. I could easily incorporate that one into all my current looks and outfits and I have nothing like it.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad you said this. I thought I was the only one. The airport collection reminded me of the dirty fabric seats in an airplane. I can't get it out of my head. I bought the navy jacket because I liked the trim but I still think of a dirty airline seat every time I put on that jacket. [emoji22]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

rhm said:


> Wow I didn't see this version with the buttons! Do you know if this jackets has strong shoulders like the zipper version? To me this looks like the normal Chanel shoulder cuts.
> 
> Also you are absolutely ROCKING that Balmain jacket!


Ditto on the Balmain jacket!


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> Are these two jackets the same? Aside from the button differences and the sleeve length they look to be the a similar cut through the body. Maybe just a production change from the runway to retail. Regardless, it's a gorgeous classic.
> Ari, did you see the last one in person? The fabric was similar to Paris Rome?
> I love black jackets, as much as I don't need another, they get the most wear and it's hard to say no. I'm still debating the backwards one, it got a huge thumbs up from DD


Yes, I saw the one that was on the show and it was really fuzzy, it was worn 3 times as there were 3 shows that day. I even tried over my shoulders, the fabric is softer than the Paris Rome, but looks and feels like a jacket I have from 2013 which fuzzing is worse than the Paris Rome one. Having said that I still like it.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Ditto on the Balmain jacket!



Thank you!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Hmm, I don't know, I think it looks really flattering on Alloversale's bustline.  The slanted trim under the bust is generally a flattering construction line for a lot of shapes. Larger girls may have to size up and alter the waist for more top coverage. Agree that an underpinning might be more challenging, a silk tank for modesty sake is probably the simplest solution.
> I totally get your hesitation, but think it's worth a try.  I was so looking forward to this piece but seeing it now, I think it's just too dressy and elegant for the likes of me, lol. I'm really loving the one posted above by Ari (or TT ?) with the fringe details but I think it's going to be around 7k. But maybe one perfect one is better than a lesser and one or two sale pieces. I could easily incorporate that one into all my current looks and outfits and I have nothing like it.



I have spent the last 35 years playing down the girls so anything that highlights them will be a tough sell for me. [emoji23]


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Yes, I saw the one that was on the show and it was really fuzzy, it was worn 3 times as there were 3 shows that day. I even tried over my shoulders, the fabric is softer than the Paris Rome, but looks and feels like a jacket I have from 2013 which fuzzing is worse than the Paris Rome one. Having said that I still like it.



Here it is on me 



This fabric looked much better, but I'm not sure I like the style.
On top is the jacket in question, under it is the one with the different sleeves.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Here it is on me
> View attachment 3709574
> View attachment 3709578
> 
> This fabric looked much better, but I'm not sure I like the style.
> On top is the jacket in question, under it is the one with the different sleeves.



Oh my goodness. I can see the fuzz on it. [emoji33]


----------



## ari

Here are the prices for some of the jackets


----------



## ari

And this one


----------



## EmileH

Thanks Ari. I'm told that the fuzzy Sofia jacket is slightly less than $5000.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh I tried on that Velvet Trench and liked it very much, but do I need a nine thousand dollar trench!?


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for posting the pics !

Haha on hiding the girls. I can say sadly I do not have that problem. But I could see the issue w what do you wear under the jacket ? Perhaps the tee w the trim. There's also a white tank w gold trim that I think was maybe 1200?

I'm wearing
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my Paris Rome fair isle dress. It's so comfy. Chanel cashmere is so soft !!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> While you look great in all the pieces you tried I love to read your review. The skirt is lovely with the 'rug' jacket but I decided against it too. It's to whimsical and clingy for me.
> Is the cream tweed quite thick ?  I would love a nice cream suit but if it's stiff I might pass..



Thank you! The cream tweed is very thick. It's not too stiff, but it's definitely got weight to it.



girleuro said:


> I like the "play rug"[emoji51] look on you ailoveresale
> The skirt looks very kind of risqué
> Maybe you should try bigger size to be more loose and maybe with black stockings
> I like the fit of second jacket.It looks nice on you
> The Cosmopolite jacket is beautiful. But shoulders very exaggerated. Is that act 1 or 2 ? From the pockets looks like 1 [emoji849]It does fit strange. I think you would need to let it out  in the chest area ,to make more loose or try a bigger size as long as shoulders are not too big and alter to fit if needed
> I love color and details [emoji847]
> Thank you for sharing [emoji177]



Thank you! The skirt was already big at the waist but the material then clung to my legs. I think it's just the nature of the fabric. The shoulders are a little too much for me on the jacket, it's just not my style...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the reviews. Interesting to see the cosmopolite jacket. We have a similar build. I don't think that cut will work for anyone with a bust. I personally think it's worse than the balmain fit. I am down to try it. I was concerned that I might not like it. I'll try it but I think it's going to be a no for me.



I did try on a size 38 so maybe it would look less pinched at the waist if I wore my usual size. But I do think it will work better if you don't have much of a chest...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just for comparison here is my balmain jacket on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709405
> 
> 
> There is an art in this cut. I dont see it with the Chanel jacket,
> 
> Can I ask what they propose we wear under this cream colored jacket? It's going to be very tricky to find something that looks good with it. I didn't think it worked at all with the black tee that the French actress wore at the cruise show. Hmmmm... I was withholding judgment but that is becoming more difficult. I'm really disappointed. And I so wanted to like the collection. [emoji22]



The Balmain looks fabulous in you! I think it might work well with a lacy top or a deep v neck. It seems hard to style...



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale, is the jacket that you tried this one with the three buttons? Or is it the zip version? Apparently the fit  is significantly different.
> 
> View attachment 3709471



It had hook and eye closures and lucite buttons.



ari said:


> Thank You, I start liking it more and more!
> 
> ailoveresale, thank you for sharing these pictures, I love "my" jacket on you!
> 
> Yes, The suit looks nice! if you try it please post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't thing it is granny at all, the jacket is short with unfinished hems and the skirt has a big slit. Unfortunately it will have the fuzzing problem.



Thanks ari! I still think it looks better on you [emoji12]



rhm said:


> Wow I didn't see this version with the buttons! Do you know if this jackets has strong shoulders like the zipper version? To me this looks like the normal Chanel shoulder cuts.
> 
> Also you are absolutely ROCKING that Balmain jacket!



It has strong shoulders, they are quite exaggerated in comparison to other jackets...



dharma said:


> I think you look amazing in all of it! Sale is so close, it's worth it to wait. I totally understand about odd connections keeping one from buying something.  I couldn't look at most of the Cuba fabric without thinking of the potholders we made in camp as kids.  Some of the weave even had "gimp". Mom mom still has them and I am over 50 As beautiful as they are, it's a connection and I can't get on board with. That said , there are a few Cuba pieces I would love on sale. I'm waiting for that and Data center sale also.



Thank you! I was previewing for the sales but even with the sale I don't think I can get over the play rug connection. [emoji13]



dharma said:


> Hmm, I don't know, I think it looks really flattering on Alloversale's bustline.  The slanted trim under the bust is generally a flattering construction line for a lot of shapes. Larger girls may have to size up and alter the waist for more top coverage. Agree that an underpinning might be more challenging, a silk tank for modesty sake is probably the simplest solution.
> I totally get your hesitation, but think it's worth a try.  I was so looking forward to this piece but seeing it now, I think it's just too dressy and elegant for the likes of me, lol. I'm really loving the one posted above by Ari (or TT ?) with the fringe details but I think it's going to be around 7k. But maybe one perfect one is better than a lesser and one or two sale pieces. I could easily incorporate that one into all my current looks and outfits and I have nothing like it.



Thanks dharma. I think PbP and I have the same conservative leanings in our dress because of our occupation. So the exaggerated bust with the strong shoulders is a no for me. But I'm still flattered. [emoji5]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics !
> 
> Haha on hiding the girls. I can say sadly I do not have that problem. But I could see the issue w what do you wear under the jacket ? Perhaps the tee w the trim. There's also a white tank w gold trim that I think was maybe 1200?
> 
> I'm wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Paris Rome fair isle dress. It's so comfy. Chanel cashmere is so soft !!!



Looks great but we need a full picture [emoji12]
Did you see that t-shirt?


I think this would look great together with the jacket and the matching skirt. Very youngish, but pricey ‍♀️


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I zoomed in and I couldn't see the lucite buttons. Maybe it's the zip up version?
> 
> Is it weird if I forgo the jacket and just get the cream skirt? I don't do suits anyway but I usually end up just with the jackets. The shoulders are very sharp to me. I am not busty so I am curious to see how it looks on.



I was considering only the skirt as well..


----------



## ari

Looks great on the cat walk?


----------



## ailoveresale

Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list... 







I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Today is a bit cold so I wore my fuzzy coat with the dress and cardigan 


I think I found good pants to match my Robot jacket


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]



That's stunning on you. I can see why you like it.

So you think the cream jacket that you tried is the same one that I posted?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today is a bit cold so I wore my fuzzy coat with the dress and cardigan
> View attachment 3709605
> 
> I think I found good pants to match my Robot jacket
> View attachment 3709606



I like both looks!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]



I instantly loved this dress when it appeared on IG , think it's spring17 pics from IG [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]



Yes! It is a great dress! I love on you! I actually saw it worn by an older white haired lady with a Chanel leather biker and she looked fantastic! I mean you can wear it even on less formal occasions.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today is a bit cold so I wore my fuzzy coat with the dress and cardigan
> View attachment 3709605
> 
> I think I found good pants to match my Robot jacket
> View attachment 3709606



Both looks are fantastic


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! The cream tweed is very thick. It's not too stiff, but it's definitely got weight to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The skirt was already big at the waist but the material then clung to my legs. I think it's just the nature of the fabric. The shoulders are a little too much for me on the jacket, it's just not my style...
> 
> 
> 
> I did try on a size 38 so maybe it would look less pinched at the waist if I wore my usual size. But I do think it will work better if you don't have much of a chest...
> 
> 
> 
> The Balmain looks fabulous in you! I think it might work well with a lacy top or a deep v neck. It seems hard to style...
> 
> 
> 
> It had hook and eye closures and lucite buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ari! I still think it looks better on you [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> It has strong shoulders, they are quite exaggerated in comparison to other jackets...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I was previewing for the sales but even with the sale I don't think I can get over the play rug connection. [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dharma. I think PbP and I have the same conservative leanings in our dress because of our occupation. So the exaggerated bust with the strong shoulders is a no for me. But I'm still flattered. [emoji5]



Actually the lace skirt is big to the size, the SA said it's supposed to look loose. 
I have hard time finding a top to wear with it. 
Here is my best options so far




DH loves it [emoji15] usually he is very conservative [emoji4] I still haven't worn it IRL, not sure where to wear it and how I'd feel.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like both looks!





Pourquoipas said:


> Both looks are fantastic



Thank you Ladies! 
[emoji847]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]


This is really flattering on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Looks great on the cat walk?
> View attachment 3709603



Ooh! I tried this on! Sorry no pics! It was so cute and quite fitted. It was also relatively well priced. Around 5600 for leather sleeves. The tweed was pretty too. I want to say it had a slight sheen to it.

Wanted to add it was quite chic.


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Actually the lace skirt is big to the size, the SA said it's supposed to look loose.
> I have hard time finding a top to wear with it.
> Here is my best options so far
> View attachment 3709623
> 
> View attachment 3709624
> 
> DH loves it [emoji15] usually he is very conservative [emoji4] I still haven't worn it IRL, not sure where to wear it and how I'd feel.



I love the lace skirt!!! I wish I had found one. I got the shorter version in navy.


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]



It's stunning, I think it can work with a jacket, I've seen it styled with the black cardi with the pink trim and it looked great,


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh! I tried this on! Sorry no pics! It was so cute and quite fitted. It was also relatively well priced. Around 5600 for leather sleeves. The tweed was pretty too. I want to say it had a slight sheen to it.
> 
> Wanted to add it was quite chic.


Good to know! I have to try it[emoji12]


pigleto972001 said:


> I love the lace skirt!!! I wish I had found one. I got the shorter version in navy.



How do you wear it?


----------



## Baglover121

ari said:


> Here are the prices for some of the jackets
> View attachment 3709579
> 
> View attachment 3709580
> 
> View attachment 3709581
> 
> View attachment 3709582
> 
> View attachment 3709583
> 
> View attachment 3709584
> 
> View attachment 3709585
> 
> View attachment 3709586
> 
> View attachment 3709587
> 
> View attachment 3709588



Thanks Ari, I like them all, I think they are all very special,


----------



## pigleto972001

With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price 




Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price
> View attachment 3709707
> View attachment 3709708
> 
> 
> Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha



Agree completely. It's great with the longer jacket


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I was considering only the skirt as well..



The skirt looks beautiful and is reasonably priced, I'd say go for it!  I think it would go well with your beige spring jacket. 



ari said:


> Today is a bit cold so I wore my fuzzy coat with the dress and cardigan
> View attachment 3709605
> 
> I think I found good pants to match my Robot jacket
> View attachment 3709606



Beautiful!  Love both looks!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's stunning on you. I can see why you like it.
> 
> So you think the cream jacket that you tried is the same one that I posted?



Thank you   I have to look back at your post - I didn't realize there were two versions besides the more elaborate floral one!



Pourquoipas said:


> I instantly loved this dress when it appeared on IG , think it's spring17 pics from IG [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709613



Ooh thanks I will have to go looking for more pics on IG!



ari said:


> Yes! It is a great dress! I love on you! I actually saw it worn by an older white haired lady with a Chanel leather biker and she looked fantastic! I mean you can wear it even on less formal occasions.


Thank you!  Wearing it with a leather jacket sounds cute.  I was thinking it could also be dressed down with my cotton track jacket.



ari said:


> Actually the lace skirt is big to the size, the SA said it's supposed to look loose.
> I have hard time finding a top to wear with it.
> Here is my best options so far
> View attachment 3709623
> 
> View attachment 3709624
> 
> DH loves it [emoji15] usually he is very conservative [emoji4] I still haven't worn it IRL, not sure where to wear it and how I'd feel.


It looks beautiful on  you!



Karenaellen said:


> This is really flattering on you.


Thank you!



Baglover121 said:


> It's stunning, I think it can work with a jacket, I've seen it styled with the black cardi with the pink trim and it looked great,


Thank you!  That black cardi is also on my wish list so we will see what happens... 



pigleto972001 said:


> With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price
> View attachment 3709707
> View attachment 3709708
> 
> 
> Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha



I definitely like it better with the longer jacket, very cute.  The shorter version almost looks less risque because it's just the lace trim, as opposed to the panels...


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just for comparison here is my balmain jacket on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709405
> 
> 
> There is an art in this cut. I dont see it with the Chanel jacket,
> 
> Can I ask what they propose we wear under this cream colored jacket? It's going to be very tricky to find something that looks good with it. I didn't think it worked at all with the black tee that the French actress wore at the cruise show. Hmmmm... I was withholding judgment but that is becoming more difficult. I'm really disappointed. And I so wanted to like the collection. [emoji22]



Pocketbook Pup,I think they propose to wear nothing [emoji51] or maybe cream blouse or camisole but it will be hard to fit[emoji853]
Or something like longer looking tunic on runway act 2 model wears[emoji848]


----------



## Notorious Pink

I also love the cream colored jacket but it does seem rather low-cut. I do plan to try that and the other version on.

Ari THANK YOU for the pics!!

LOVE this:



These are worth a try:






How do you all like the lucite buttons? I do wish they were more substantial.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale, is the jacket that you tried this one with the three buttons? Or is it the zip version? Apparently the fit  is significantly different.
> 
> View attachment 3709471



I zoomed it out too. It does look more like the second ,the longer one and on runway was worn not closed/zipped all the way up so it does create different style. But honestly i am not impressed 
The runway jackets are so exquisite 
If I could,I wanted from runway,but looking at the fit ,I am not impressed at all. For that type of [emoji383][emoji383][emoji383],the jacket should be fitting [emoji108]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm glad you said this. I thought I was the only one. The airport collection reminded me of the dirty fabric seats in an airplane. I can't get it out of my head. I bought the navy jacket because I liked the trim but I still think of a dirty airline seat every time I put on that jacket. [emoji22]



Haha [emoji51] Pocketbook Pup you have great imagination [emoji177] It's not a great feeling then[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks for posting the pics !
> 
> Haha on hiding the girls. I can say sadly I do not have that problem. But I could see the issue w what do you wear under the jacket ? Perhaps the tee w the trim. There's also a white tank w gold trim that I think was maybe 1200?
> 
> I'm wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Paris Rome fair isle dress. It's so comfy. Chanel cashmere is so soft !!!



It's beautiful Pigleto and does look that cashmere is very soft[emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> And this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709591



Thank you for sharing Ari 
I like second look cream jacket . It's longer.Can be versatile [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Btw the piece I really fell in love with is this dress. I think it's from cruise? I had to size up for the waist so need to take the bust in a bit. I'm crossing my fingers it goes on sale, it is on my wish list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I only have one or two occasions in the next year I might wear it to which is why I'm not jumping at it full price, I'm trying to be practical [emoji12]



It's beautiful on you ailoveresale 
And i agree with Ari ,you can style it more casual as well[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Today is a bit cold so I wore my fuzzy coat with the dress and cardigan
> View attachment 3709605
> 
> I think I found good pants to match my Robot jacket
> View attachment 3709606



Beautiful looks Ari[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Actually the lace skirt is big to the size, the SA said it's supposed to look loose.
> I have hard time finding a top to wear with it.
> Here is my best options so far
> View attachment 3709623
> 
> View attachment 3709624
> 
> DH loves it [emoji15] usually he is very conservative [emoji4] I still haven't worn it IRL, not sure where to wear it and how I'd feel.



Ari I like the Lace skirt on you[emoji7]
I still looking for black one hopefully it will find me earlier or later[emoji12] 
I like first look I think you could wear with longer top/turtleneck or little bit oversized sweater as well. Pink,grey or even navy. I think it's very versatile,although i think black one was more versatile,well easier to style [emoji12][emoji848]it would look great,more edgy with leather jacket or with longer ,around hips or lower,wrapped with belt silk jacket,peplumish top ,or blouse with bell kind of sleeves
I think you could wear with white or grey T shirt, cream top out, belted and cream jacket
P.s you are lucky that your DH love it[emoji120] 
I am sure that mine DH would love it too,only I don't think my going to let me outside[emoji51][emoji854][emoji30] I would have to really down play the sexiness [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry Ari I think I forgot to address your question re the camisole. I haven't seen it in person. It looks like the black tee w the trim
Only it was a Cami in white with the trim. I think it would go well under the cream jacket. The lucite buttons I saw on the houndstooth leather jacket and the black tweed were pretty thick. The houndstooth I want to say had the CC in the middle and the black one had gold over the center. Maybe lions heads ?


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price
> View attachment 3709707
> View attachment 3709708
> 
> 
> Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha



I like your looks Pigleto 
And even it's short version,it doesn't look so risqué 
I think you should try with lighter jacket or cardigan and shorter jacket or not too long belted jacket or top [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Looks great but we need a full picture [emoji12]
> Did you see that t-shirt?
> View attachment 3709602
> 
> I think this would look great together with the jacket and the matching skirt. Very youngish, but pricey ‍♀️


I like the one with the leather sleeves,  Very different!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price
> View attachment 3709707
> View attachment 3709708
> 
> 
> Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha


The long one is very cute on you and I think the Velcro works much better on it too.


----------



## pigleto972001

This one  on the left was very cute. It was cropped. Could almost see it w a long dress. Kind like a shrug for evening gowns. It's satin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wish I could have taken more pics. I got to see them as a sneak peek


----------



## gracekelly

The contrast sleeve seems to be the wild card for the season.  It is cute and the price is right

Cropped jackets can look great if the right top or dress is worn underneath.  They look good with a high waist pant or skirt too because they accentuate the waistline.


----------



## nicole0612

I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt


----------



## ailoveresale

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179



Cute! What a fun piece! Looks great on you [emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Cute! What a fun piece! Looks great on you [emoji6]



Thank you! I think in warm weather it is easier to wear playful pieces sometimes


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179



It looks really cute and feminine !  I guess it's nice with a white flare skirt as well[emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179



It's beautiful . I believe that's 2012. That year were all really great collections. And the fit amazing.[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Baglover121

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179



What a great find! I believe it's from the Versailles cruise collection?


----------



## Baglover121

I found this image on Instagram of one of the cream jackets worn with a cream top, it doesn't look Chanel , looks great layered with a top


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> It looks really cute and feminine !  I guess it's nice with a white flare skirt as well[emoji173]️





girleuro said:


> It's beautiful . I believe that's 2012. That year were all really great collections. And the fit amazing.[emoji4][emoji177]





Baglover121 said:


> What a great find! I believe it's from the Versailles cruise collection?



Thank you! Luckily I have a feminine style, so I have many flared skirts to choose from. I was thinking it also might be nice with a lacy or embroidered silk summer dress, so the detail could show through the open back.
I saved so many screenshots over the time I was looking for this one. There was also a similar jacket in seafoam green.




Here are two runway shots. I just realized that the model has pearl buttons glued to her back!


----------



## nicole0612

Baglover121 said:


> I found this image on Instagram of one of the cream jackets worn with a cream top, it doesn't look Chanel , looks great layered with a top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710352



I love her accessories. A little splash of red looks great with cream.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I love her accessories. A little splash of red looks great with cream.



What a fun piece Nicole! This thread isn't just for new items, I love seeing some of the older pieces too. Do you remember the leather McQueen skirt with the ruffles? Not necessarily to go with this piece. But i think it went on sale recently, your photo of the skirt made me think of it.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> With a cardigan or a jacket. I thought it looked so cute w longer chanel jackets. Here it is w the velcro jacket. Loved it. Not the price
> View attachment 3709707
> View attachment 3709708
> 
> 
> Here it is w a shorter jacket. Not as cute haha


pigleto, I love it on you! yes, with the longer jackets looks better!


ailoveresale said:


> The skirt looks beautiful and is reasonably priced, I'd say go for it!  I think it would go well with your beige spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Love both looks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you   I have to look back at your post - I didn't realize there were two versions besides the more elaborate floral one!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh thanks I will have to go looking for more pics on IG!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Wearing it with a leather jacket sounds cute.  I was thinking it could also be dressed down with my cotton track jacket.
> 
> 
> It looks beautiful on  you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  That black cardi is also on my wish list so we will see what happens...
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely like it better with the longer jacket, very cute.  The shorter version almost looks less risque because it's just the lace trim, as opposed to the panels...


ailoveresale, thank you! The dress will look really nice with the cotton track jacket! great idea!


BBC said:


> I also love the cream colored jacket but it does seem rather low-cut. I do plan to try that and the other version on.
> 
> Ari THANK YOU for the pics!!
> 
> LOVE this:
> View attachment 3709766
> 
> 
> These are worth a try:
> View attachment 3709767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709769
> 
> 
> How do you all like the lucite buttons? I do wish they were more substantial.


BBC, me too! 


girleuro said:


> Beautiful looks Ari[emoji4][emoji177]





girleuro said:


> Ari I like the Lace skirt on you[emoji7]
> I still looking for black one hopefully it will find me earlier or later[emoji12]
> I like first look I think you could wear with longer top/turtleneck or little bit oversized sweater as well. Pink,grey or even navy. I think it's very versatile,although i think black one was more versatile,well easier to style [emoji12][emoji848]it would look great,more edgy with leather jacket or with longer ,around hips or lower,wrapped with belt silk jacket,peplumish top ,or blouse with bell kind of sleeves
> I think you could wear with white or grey T shirt, cream top out, belted and cream jacket
> P.s you are lucky that your DH love it[emoji120]
> I am sure that mine DH would love it too,only I don't think my going to let me outside[emoji51][emoji854][emoji30] I would have to really down play the sexiness [emoji848]


girleuro, Thank you! yes, but then he added that I can wear it only when he is with me, hahaha! I was afraid that the black will be even sexier! Thank you, I'll try some of your ideas!


pigleto972001 said:


> Sorry Ari I think I forgot to address your question re the camisole. I haven't seen it in person. It looks like the black tee w the trim
> Only it was a Cami in white with the trim. I think it would go well under the cream jacket. The lucite buttons I saw on the houndstooth leather jacket and the black tweed were pretty thick. The houndstooth I want to say had the CC in the middle and the black one had gold over the center. Maybe lions heads ?


pigleto, Thank you!


gracekelly said:


> I like the one with the leather sleeves,  Very different!


gracekelly, yes, this jacket is really interesting!


pigleto972001 said:


> This one  on the left was very cute. It was cropped. Could almost see it w a long dress. Kind like a shrug for evening gowns. It's satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709924
> 
> 
> Wish I could have taken more pics. I got to see them as a sneak peek


There was another one with an evening gown, that looked even better.



nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179


nicole, This is really unique, fun and cute jacket!


----------



## ari

PP, did you mean that this jacket is the same as the Sofia's? 


Pigleto, here is the other puffer


----------



## pigleto972001

Baglover121 said:


> I found this image on Instagram of one of the cream jackets worn with a cream top, it doesn't look Chanel , looks great layered with a top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710352



Ah. I think the camisole could be the one from Chanel w the trim!


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> PP, did you mean that this jacket is the same as the Sofia's?
> View attachment 3710393
> 
> Pigleto, here is the other puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710395



I love this too! Wonder how much. My local store will not get any puffers :-/


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PP, did you mean that this jacket is the same as the Sofia's?
> View attachment 3710393
> 
> Pigleto, here is the other puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710395



Yes Ari. It is the same cut. There is a matching skirt. $5700 for the jacket and $2500 for the skirt. The solid color black that Sofia was wearing is a bit less expensive,


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179


This is beautiful! I loved this runway show, the set and colors were amazing. And totally what this thread is about. Not just the latest and greatest, although it's so much fun to talk about and anticipate.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes Ari. It is the same cut. There is a matching skirt. $5700 for the jacket and $2500 for the skirt. The solid color black that Sofia was wearing is a bit less expensive,


Sorry to be dense, is Sophia's jacket the one that is "fuzzy", and the one that Ari showed on her shoulders at the preview? It's so hard to see the details on the different black jackets. This is a really wonderful cut, I love it.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Sorry to be dense, is Sophia's jacket the one that is "fuzzy", and the one that Ari showed on her shoulders at the preview? It's so hard to see the details on the different black jackets. This is a really wonderful cut, I love it.



Yes, Sophia's jacket = the one Ari tried which was fuzzy. It also  comes in the black and white fabric. I love the cut. Probably more than the v neck jackets. The all black is so elegant. But do I want to go down the fuzz path? Or do I go for the black and white which is also very pretty? [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

Here is the Sofia suit in black and white


----------



## EmileH

Ari, did you see the $16,000 black jacket at the show? We're the flowers just embroidered or are they crystals or sequins? I can see that the trim has some pearls.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, did you see the $16,000 black jacket at the show? We're the flowers just embroidered or are they crystals or sequins? I can see that the trim has some pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3710481





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes, Sophia's jacket = the one Ari tried which was fuzzy. It also  comes in the black and white fabric. I love the cut. Probably more than the v neck jackets. The all black is so elegant. But do I want to go down the fuzz path? Or do I go for the black and white which is also very pretty? [emoji848]


Thank you! And the all black has a bit of a raw edge? I am hesitant to go with another pill ridden jacket but I do like it. if you wear a lot of black jackets, it's certainly tempting. The black and white is really nice too, do you go for "patterns"? You might tire of it. 
Try both, and you may find you'll love one or just pass. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, did you see the $16,000 black jacket at the show? We're the flowers just embroidered or are they crystals or sequins? I can see that the trim has some pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3710481


Now THAT is a gorgeous black jacket. Hands down the winner! =One B unit, or three other chanel jackets


----------



## pigleto972001

That was the black jacket I loved ! But not the price. I bet it is gorgeous !!!

The pink jacket is mega cute !!!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> Thank you! And the all black has a bit of a raw edge? I am hesitant to go with another pill ridden jacket but I do like it. if you wear a lot of black jackets, it's certainly tempting. The black and white is really nice too, do you go for "patterns"? You might tire of it.
> Try both, and you may find you'll love one or just pass.
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a gorgeous black jacket. Hands down the winner! =One B unit, or three other chanel jackets



It's a nice pattern and looks grey and typically Chanel. To me it looked basic enough not to tire of it. But you made me doubt.
The black decorated one is supersonic, I'm not ready  to spend as much on a piece of gorgeously sewn fabric. I would love to see it appear here though! Maybe someone sells off 3J or one B to get this[emoji378]J?


----------



## pigleto972001

I guess you just have to see it in person and decide if it sings to you. Patterns are always interesting. It looks very nice. 
Sometimes you see something and it clicks in your mind and you hear "buy!" 
Supersonic hehe, I love it ! That's a great term for it !!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes Ari. It is the same cut. There is a matching skirt. $5700 for the jacket and $2500 for the skirt. The solid color black that Sofia was wearing is a bit less expensive,





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the Sofia suit in black and white
> 
> View attachment 3710480


I think the skit is different cut! Oh, now I'm torn [emoji848]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, did you see the $16,000 black jacket at the show? We're the flowers just embroidered or are they crystals or sequins? I can see that the trim has some pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3710481







These are the pictures I took in the private viewing- they look like black stones. 
Here is a close up from the Site


The white jackets were not shown in the private viewing [emoji53]
But it looks like there are some flowers and pearls


----------



## EmileH

My birkin units are in euros so that's two birkin units for a jacket. If the flowers were embroidered I could imagine dressing it up or down and I might be crazy enough to go for it. It's stunning. But it's harder to dress down crystals and beading. I'm waiting to find out more.

In the meantime I'm loving both Sofia suits. Each looks is completely different. The black is so elegant. I would just need to get past the piling issue. The pattern is also nice and subtle so whereas I find grids unappealing this one is tempting. The skirt looks similar in shape but without the fringe trim. But oh the black one with simple heels and my black box Kelly? Oh so French! 

I'm feeling less enthused about the cream v neck by the minute. It's that age old dilemma: I have a lot of black, but that's because I feel comfortable wearing black.


----------



## chaneljewel

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179


Like this!   What a unique, pretty piece to find!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179


It looks great on you.  Very clever piece.  Like a 17-18th century waistcoat.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My birkin units are in euros so that's two birkin units for a jacket. If the flowers were embroidered I could imagine dressing it up or down and I might be crazy enough to go for it. It's stunning. But it's harder to dress down crystals and beading. I'm waiting to find out more.
> 
> In the meantime I'm loving both Sofia suits. Each looks is completely different. The black is so elegant. I would just need to get past the piling issue. The pattern is also nice and subtle so whereas I find grids unappealing this one is tempting. The skirt looks similar in shape but without the fringe trim. But oh the black one with simple heels and my black box Kelly? Oh so French!
> 
> I'm feeling less enthused about the cream v neck by the minute. It's that age old dilemma: I have a lot of black, but that's because I feel comfortable wearing black.



Maybe black is the way to go[emoji41]. Never boring. My choices will be limited by whatever boutique planned to get anyway☹️ There are so many lovely jackets and they only get a couple in. Maybe that's an incentive for a Paris trip [emoji12]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!


Sorry for the terrible photo of the jacket, it fits exactly like the more ornate beaded one posted above.  No sparkles, just a perfect fitting forever jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My birkin units are in euros so that's two birkin units for a jacket. If the flowers were embroidered I could imagine dressing it up or down and I might be crazy enough to go for it. It's stunning. But it's harder to dress down crystals and beading. I'm waiting to find out more.
> 
> In the meantime I'm loving both Sofia suits. Each looks is completely different. The black is so elegant. I would just need to get past the piling issue. The pattern is also nice and subtle so whereas I find grids unappealing this one is tempting. The skirt looks similar in shape but without the fringe trim. But oh the black one with simple heels and my black box Kelly? Oh so French!
> 
> I'm feeling less enthused about the cream v neck by the minute. It's that age old dilemma: I have a lot of black, but that's because I feel comfortable wearing black.



Maybe black is the way to go[emoji41]. Never boring. My choices will be limited by whatever boutique planned to get anyway☹️ There are so many lovely jackets and they only get a couple in. Maybe that's an incentive for a Paris trip [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!



That's great news, I was told this one will be available. I hope for some pics from you, that would be so helpful [emoji1]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a fun piece Nicole! This thread isn't just for new items, I love seeing some of the older pieces too. Do you remember the leather McQueen skirt with the ruffles? Not necessarily to go with this piece. But i think it went on sale recently, your photo of the skirt made me think of it.



Yes I remember! You know I loved that skirt! It seems you read my mind because I actually tried on this jacket with a pleated leather skirt, but it wasn't quite right and I was thinking I need more feminine leather skirts...


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> PP, did you mean that this jacket is the same as the Sofia's?
> View attachment 3710393
> 
> Pigleto, here is the other puffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710395



This jacket is really great. Sorry I missed the detail on the comparison photos, is there a version without the scarf sleeves?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is the Sofia suit in black and white
> 
> View attachment 3710480



Thank you! Here it is. The look is quite different, more practical certainly but I am really in love with the runway look.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!



So classic!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!


Very pretty.  Does it have hooks and eyes?


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the simpler jacket too. It's quite pretty !!!! Modeling pics pls


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty.  Does it have hooks and eyes?



Zipper.  The fit is true to size


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Zipper.  The fit is true to size


Thanks!  I have several  with zippers and I think I can count on one hand the number of times I actually have zipped them up.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My birkin units are in euros so that's two birkin units for a jacket. If the flowers were embroidered I could imagine dressing it up or down and I might be crazy enough to go for it. It's stunning. But it's harder to dress down crystals and beading. I'm waiting to find out more.
> 
> In the meantime I'm loving both Sofia suits. Each looks is completely different. The black is so elegant. I would just need to get past the piling issue. The pattern is also nice and subtle so whereas I find grids unappealing this one is tempting. The skirt looks similar in shape but without the fringe trim. But oh the black one with simple heels and my black box Kelly? Oh so French!
> 
> I'm feeling less enthused about the cream v neck by the minute. It's that age old dilemma: I have a lot of black, but that's because I feel comfortable wearing black.



The black one beaded is gorgeous and I like both cream ones runway ones. Although I like the second cream one more,but if they fit as good as they look,I would want all. I am not really interested in more simplified versions per say 
I still not ready to make such expensive purchases,but I am waiting any day now,so I hope I could [emoji120] I would invest in all three[emoji12] They truly have couture look[emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> This one  on the left was very cute. It was cropped. Could almost see it w a long dress. Kind like a shrug for evening gowns. It's satin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709924
> 
> 
> Wish I could have taken more pics. I got to see them as a sneak peek



Oh I love that cropped puffer jacket Pigleto 
Although not sure is that for me.[emoji848] it can make my shoulders look even bigger[emoji849].But it's not warm isn't it? It could be versatile in my tropical climate[emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

It's pretty cute ! It did not suit my outfit at all when I tried it. I'm hoping to visit the store and try it again tomorrow!!

It is not very warm.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> It's pretty cute ! It did not suit my outfit at all when I tried it. I'm hoping to visit the store and try it again tomorrow!!
> 
> It is not very warm.



Thank you pigleto Please post pics [emoji120][emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

I will try  hopefully it's still there. It has pockets in the middle shaped like diamonds.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  I have several  with zippers and I think I can count on one hand the number of times I actually have zipped them up.


It looks really good zipped because then you can really see the shape of the jacket.  I look forward to trying it on again to make a final decision.  They are bringing in my size; I tried it one size down yesterday, which fit in the shoulders but was too tight in the torso.  If I don't like it unzipped, I will pass on it.  I'll post photos for all of you curious minds.


----------



## pigleto972001

Always love modeling pics. How are the shoulders ? Are they quite strong or tapered ?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Always love modeling pics. How are the shoulders ? Are they quite strong or tapered ?


I would say slightly strong, but not too crazy.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> It looks really good zipped because then you can really see the shape of the jacket.  I look forward to trying it on again to make a final decision.  They are bringing in my size; I tried it one size down yesterday, which fit in the shoulders but was too tight in the torso.  If I don't like it unzipped, I will pass on it.  I'll post photos for all of you curious minds.


I think this one will look good unzipped as well.  I think if the shoulders fit, you can fiddle with the rest of it pretty easily.


----------



## ailoveresale

@Karenaellen looks beautiful! Can't wait to see your mod pics [emoji6]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My birkin units are in euros so that's two birkin units for a jacket. If the flowers were embroidered I could imagine dressing it up or down and I might be crazy enough to go for it. It's stunning. But it's harder to dress down crystals and beading. I'm waiting to find out more.
> 
> In the meantime I'm loving both Sofia suits. Each looks is completely different. The black is so elegant. I would just need to get past the piling issue. The pattern is also nice and subtle so whereas I find grids unappealing this one is tempting. The skirt looks similar in shape but without the fringe trim. But oh the black one with simple heels and my black box Kelly? Oh so French!
> 
> I'm feeling less enthused about the cream v neck by the minute. It's that age old dilemma: I have a lot of black, but that's because I feel comfortable wearing black.



PP, it is beaded, nevertheless I think it could be dressed down.
Does the pattern skirt looks different than the black- does have a fold with a slit?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PP, it is beaded, nevertheless I think it could be dressed down.
> Does the pattern skirt looks different than the black- does have a fold with a slit?



Ari, no I don't think it has a fold with a slit. I think it's just straight. I am seeing it in person tomorrow.

Glad to hear your thoughts on the beads and dressing it down. I am going to have to wait patiently to see it.

I think my store has the cream v neck jacket and skirt in a different size for me to at least see and try. Honestly I think it will be quick to exclude. I hope they have the black and grey one too. I can't picture how those vertical lines will fall.


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a nice pattern and looks grey and typically Chanel. To me it looked basic enough not to tire of it. But you made me doubt.
> The black decorated one is supersonic, I'm not ready  to spend as much on a piece of gorgeously sewn fabric. I would love to see it appear here though! Maybe someone sells off 3J or one B to get this[emoji378]J?


Oh no, sorry if I made you doubt it! It's beautiful for sure. Worth a try! 
I agree on the black with flowers, it's incredible. I hope to see it on someone here!


----------



## dharma

Karenaellen said:


> They made the black jacket with much simpler ornamentation, reasonably priced.  I tried it on and it's so beautifully cut.  Very elegant and comfortable.  I'm getting it!


Karenaellen, thank you for posting this. My SA showed me the drawing of this one a while ago in the order book and I ruled it out but It's beautiful in your picture. I am looking forward to your modeling shot.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Did someone say this lovely  jacket is super expensive?  It looks so cozy and wonderful in the picture.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told it was 12k. Less than the black embroidered haha . I think the sheath dress below is around 2900 and comes in black too. I loooooove this puffer. I am hoping someone tries it buys it and posts pics !


----------



## ailoveresale

I tried the sheath dress. It is super cute but has mohair which is a big no no for me since I have sensitive skin. But it's a very flattering cut!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no not mohair ! I too have sensitive skin. 
Tried on some goods!
This is the jacket W houndstooth and leather sleeves. There is silver in the tweed. It's pretty. This is 36 which is two sizes too small haha. I tried it w the Cuba jeans. 





This is the jacket I thought was so pretty. It has the white cuffs and collar. My husband loved it. It's a 40 due to the narrow shoulders. There are some shoulder pads on inside that could be removed I think. So soft. 

Under it is the tweed skirt !! It's high waisted and this was a 38 which is smaller than my usual size though I was able to zip it. I asked them to get it for me in the 40. 






This is the shorter cropped puffer. My husband did not like this one. It's not so flattering on me especially the sleeves. 

Here is a pretty sweater - tan w gold flecks. It buttons up in the back. I tried it both ways. It doesn't work as well w buttons in front.


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no not mohair ! I too have sensitive skin.
> Tried on some goods!
> This is the jacket W houndstooth and leather sleeves. There is silver in the tweed. It's pretty. This is 36 which is two sizes too small haha. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.
> View attachment 3712093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712095
> 
> This is the jacket I thought was so pretty. It has the white cuffs and collar. My husband loved it. It's a 40 due to the narrow shoulders. There are some shoulder pads on inside that could be removed I think. So soft.
> 
> Under it is the tweed skirt !! It's high waisted and this was a 38 which is smaller than my usual size though I was able to zip it. I asked them to get it for me in the 40.
> 
> View attachment 3712096
> 
> View attachment 3712097
> 
> 
> This is the shorter cropped puffer. My husband did not like this one. It's not so flattering on me especially the sleeves.
> 
> Here is a pretty sweater - tan w gold flecks. It buttons up in the back. I tried it both ways. It doesn't work as well w buttons in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712100
> View attachment 3712101



The jacket with white cuffs is so beautiful,


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !!!!!!!! You guys will love it. It's gorgeous. It doesn't have room in my life and that's ok. But I could see many of you with it. It's very comfortable and fairly light weight. I tried it w jeans too. 



Closeup of fabric 


I don't see it as being "fuzzy" like the wool jackets. It's got a soft hand to it. 

Also there was a very soft sweatshirt w CC in the middle. So comfortable. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no not mohair ! I too have sensitive skin.
> Tried on some goods!
> This is the jacket W houndstooth and leather sleeves. There is silver in the tweed. It's pretty. This is 36 which is two sizes too small haha. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.
> View attachment 3712093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712095
> 
> This is the jacket I thought was so pretty. It has the white cuffs and collar. My husband loved it. It's a 40 due to the narrow shoulders. There are some shoulder pads on inside that could be removed I think. So soft.
> 
> Under it is the tweed skirt !! It's high waisted and this was a 38 which is smaller than my usual size though I was able to zip it. I asked them to get it for me in the 40.
> 
> View attachment 3712096
> 
> View attachment 3712097
> 
> 
> This is the shorter cropped puffer. My husband did not like this one. It's not so flattering on me especially the sleeves.
> 
> Here is a pretty sweater - tan w gold flecks. It buttons up in the back. I tried it both ways. It doesn't work as well w buttons in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712100
> View attachment 3712101



Thank you pigleto for pics[emoji177] it's very nice fit on you and skirt is gorgeous 
I like the puffer on you open also
It's beautiful,but of course it's quite bulky,but open would be nice [emoji4][emoji177] The second jacket I like on you the most.


----------



## pigleto972001

girleuro said:


> Thank you pigleto for pics[emoji177] it's very nice fit on you and skirt is gorgeous
> I like the puffer on you open also
> It's beautiful,but of course it's quite bulky,but open would be nice [emoji4][emoji177]



Open is very cute ! It's also fairly well priced at 2700. It has gold lurex cuffs and the collar. It would be very cute w dresses. 

The skirt was very pretty. It's lined and was not itchy like the breeches were. My store didn't get very many as they don't tend to sell the skirts as well as the jackets. I think this one is a great stand alone piece. They also made it in black I believe. 

They had gold slides to match haha


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I tried the sheath dress. It is super cute but has mohair which is a big no no for me since I have sensitive skin. But it's a very flattering cut!



Oh no I can't do mohair either. It would eat me alive [emoji30] Skin way too sensitive. 
for mohair or even wool if it's not lined


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Open is very cute ! It's also fairly well priced at 2700. It has gold lurex cuffs and the collar. It would be very cute w dresses.
> 
> The skirt was very pretty. It's lined and was not itchy like the breeches were. My store didn't get very many as they don't tend to sell the skirts as well as the jackets. I think this one is a great stand alone piece. They also made it in black I believe.
> 
> They had gold slides to match haha
> View attachment 3712125



Gold lurex cuffs and collar sounds very tempting [emoji51] Who new that puffer can look so gorgeous only Chanel can do it [emoji41].


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !!!!!!!! You guys will love it. It's gorgeous. It doesn't have room in my life and that's ok. But I could see many of you with it. It's very comfortable and fairly light weight. I tried it w jeans too.
> View attachment 3712120
> 
> 
> Closeup of fabric
> View attachment 3712122
> 
> I don't see it as being "fuzzy" like the wool jackets. It's got a soft hand to it.
> 
> Also there was a very soft sweatshirt w CC in the middle. So comfortable. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712121



I love it on you. And the backward sweater and skirt outfit.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I know !!!!!!!! You guys will love it. It's gorgeous. It doesn't have room in my life and that's ok. But I could see many of you with it. It's very comfortable and fairly light weight. I tried it w jeans too.
> View attachment 3712120
> 
> 
> Closeup of fabric
> View attachment 3712122
> 
> I don't see it as being "fuzzy" like the wool jackets. It's got a soft hand to it.
> 
> Also there was a very soft sweatshirt w CC in the middle. So comfortable. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712121



Love the black jacket with white.  Fabric is fabulous!  How much is it?
I like the reverse sweater on you too.  So you're getting the skirt?  It's a nice piece on you.  And the puffer jacket...how cute!   Not sure if I could pull it off but think it would be a fun addition to have. 
The sweatshirt looks comfy...and hope you got those jeans!  Great fit!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! The black jacket is 6000 US dollars. 

The only thing so far is the skirt for me ! I am not getting the puffer 

The Cuba jeans are on the maybe list for sale but I feel like I should save the money for Paris ritz. I'm waiting for a few other pieces to show up. It will be hard to be picky but I must


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto love the tweed skirt with the backwards sweater. So classic. [emoji1360]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no not mohair ! I too have sensitive skin.
> Tried on some goods!
> This is the jacket W houndstooth and leather sleeves. There is silver in the tweed. It's pretty. This is 36 which is two sizes too small haha. I tried it w the Cuba jeans.
> View attachment 3712093
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712095
> 
> This is the jacket I thought was so pretty. It has the white cuffs and collar. My husband loved it. It's a 40 due to the narrow shoulders. There are some shoulder pads on inside that could be removed I think. So soft.
> 
> Under it is the tweed skirt !! It's high waisted and this was a 38 which is smaller than my usual size though I was able to zip it. I asked them to get it for me in the 40.
> 
> View attachment 3712096
> 
> View attachment 3712097
> 
> 
> This is the shorter cropped puffer. My husband did not like this one. It's not so flattering on me especially the sleeves.
> 
> Here is a pretty sweater - tan w gold flecks. It buttons up in the back. I tried it both ways. It doesn't work as well w buttons in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712100
> View attachment 3712101



Love the skirt and sweater outfit on you. Both jackets are very special and I definitely adore the cuff jacket.
It looks a little clerical doesn't it, I guess it would be another target for DH's mockery after the brasserie jacket would I consider it[emoji849]


----------



## joysan




----------



## joysan

First to pose here, the sleeves was altered to wrist length


----------



## Pourquoipas

joysan said:


> First to pose here, the sleeves was altered to wrist length



Hi joysan, congrats for getting this. I love the robot in both colors and it fits you perfectly.


----------



## girleuro

joysan said:


> First to pose here, the sleeves was altered to wrist length



Lovely look joysan [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

joysan said:


> View attachment 3712375



It's perfect on you. Welcome


----------



## EmileH

I'm heading to my store today to check out some things even if they aren't my size to try to narrow down my focus. Cosmopolite will be an interesting season, there seems to be no one clear favorite jacket like the black Paris Rome or the robot jacket. Everyone likes something different, which is kind of fun.


----------



## pigleto972001

Popping in to hijack the thread cos I know it's really about the jacket but am I crazy because I love these boots ?!? Where am I going to wear them!! I just think they are so cute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I hope you find some good things PP!! Please let us know !!! I love hearing about what people think about the clothes


----------



## dharma

I was able to try quite a few pieces yesterday but I'm sad to say I have no photos. I don't know how everyone does that, the SA was with me most of the time and I feel extremely self conscious taking selfies in public. 
Here are my thoughts anyway, without photos.
I love the grey and black jacket posted by @Karenaellen. The fit was generous to me, much like Paris Rome. It's a great black jacket with a little extra detail and will go with a lot of looks. The trim was two shades of grey with a bit of navy and the fabric was a bit firmer than Paris Rome, hopefully leading to less pilling. While I loved it, I'm going to pass as I simply don't wear jackets on a daily basis and the Paris Rome is perfect for the same occasions I would want this one. For someone who wears jackets often, this is an easy one and a fair price. 
The jacket with white collar and cuffs was lovely but I didn't even try it on because the black fabric has tiny gold sparkles throughout. Not for me, for the same reason as the black robot. Subtle sparkle but still very evident. 
The zipper jacket with the bits of fringe in red and gold net was exquisite. It ran a bit tight in the bust and had a very strong sharp shoulder. DD did not approve of the shoulders, lol. This is the jacket I loved the most in photos and was looking forward to seeing. While I liked it on me, I didn't love it's 9k price and it was easy to say no. I was relieved about that, I thought I would fall head over heels. It could have been my mood but I really wasn't feeling it.
The little black raw edge jacket was on it's way and she is reserving my size. I'm hopeful for that one. I'm aiming for another versatile black jacket without as much structure as Paris Rome. 

I hope that is helpful, even without photos.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Popping in to hijack the thread cos I know it's really about the jacket but am I crazy because I love these boots ?!? Where am I going to wear them!! I just think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712472
> View attachment 3712473
> 
> 
> I hope you find some good things PP!! Please let us know !!! I love hearing about what people think about the clothes


I love those boots as well!


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> I was able to try quite a few pieces yesterday but I'm sad to say I have no photos. I don't know how everyone does that, the SA was with me most of the time and I feel extremely self conscious taking selfies in public.
> Here are my thoughts anyway, without photos.
> I love the grey and black jacket posted by @Karenaellen. The fit was generous to me, much like Paris Rome. It's a great black jacket with a little extra detail and will go with a lot of looks. The trim was two shades of grey with a bit of navy and the fabric was a bit firmer than Paris Rome, hopefully leading to less pilling. While I loved it, I'm going to pass as I simply don't wear jackets on a daily basis and the Paris Rome is perfect for the same occasions I would want this one. For someone who wears jackets often, this is an easy one and a fair price.
> The jacket with white collar and cuffs was lovely but I didn't even try it on because the black fabric has tiny gold sparkles throughout. Not for me, for the same reason as the black robot. Subtle sparkle but still very evident.
> The zipper jacket with the bits of fringe in red and gold net was exquisite. It ran a bit tight in the bust and had a very strong sharp shoulder. DD did not approve of the shoulders, lol. This is the jacket I loved the most in photos and was looking forward to seeing. While I liked it on me, I didn't love it's 9k price and it was easy to say no. I was relieved about that, I thought I would fall head over heels. It could have been my mood but I really wasn't feeling it.
> The little black raw edge jacket was on it's way and she is reserving my size. I'm hopeful for that one. I'm aiming for another versatile black jacket without as much structure as Paris Rome.
> 
> I hope that is helpful, even without photos.



Of course this is helpful. 9k is an awful lot of money and I'm glad you could easily say no. I had a similar problem with the cream cruise style and so far no regrets. In the end I always end spending in several less pricey items and the balance isn't more favorable but at least I have a variety.
Looks like it's a tricky season for decisions.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Popping in to hijack the thread cos I know it's really about the jacket but am I crazy because I love these boots ?!? Where am I going to wear them!! I just think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712472
> View attachment 3712473
> 
> 
> I hope you find some good things PP!! Please let us know !!! I love hearing about what people think about the clothes




Sometimes it's just crazy irrational love. Always add a small dose of reality but if you still love them I'll bet you will wear them.




dharma said:


> I was able to try quite a few pieces yesterday but I'm sad to say I have no photos. I don't know how everyone does that, the SA was with me most of the time and I feel extremely self conscious taking selfies in public.
> Here are my thoughts anyway, without photos.
> I love the grey and black jacket posted by @Karenaellen. The fit was generous to me, much like Paris Rome. It's a great black jacket with a little extra detail and will go with a lot of looks. The trim was two shades of grey with a bit of navy and the fabric was a bit firmer than Paris Rome, hopefully leading to less pilling. While I loved it, I'm going to pass as I simply don't wear jackets on a daily basis and the Paris Rome is perfect for the same occasions I would want this one. For someone who wears jackets often, this is an easy one and a fair price.
> The jacket with white collar and cuffs was lovely but I didn't even try it on because the black fabric has tiny gold sparkles throughout. Not for me, for the same reason as the black robot. Subtle sparkle but still very evident.
> The zipper jacket with the bits of fringe in red and gold net was exquisite. It ran a bit tight in the bust and had a very strong sharp shoulder. DD did not approve of the shoulders, lol. This is the jacket I loved the most in photos and was looking forward to seeing. While I liked it on me, I didn't love it's 9k price and it was easy to say no. I was relieved about that, I thought I would fall head over heels. It could have been my mood but I really wasn't feeling it.
> The little black raw edge jacket was on it's way and she is reserving my size. I'm hopeful for that one. I'm aiming for another versatile black jacket without as much structure as Paris Rome.
> 
> I hope that is helpful, even without photos.



This is very helpful. Thank you. My SA doesn't mind if I'm taking photos. She knows that I consult friends. She even takes them for me sometimes. Funny about feeling relieved. We all know that feeling.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Of course this is helpful. 9k is an awful lot of money and I'm glad you could easily say no. I had a similar problem with the cream cruise style and so far no regrets. In the end I always end spending in several less pricey items and the balance isn't more favorable but at least I have a variety.
> Looks like it's a tricky season for decisions.



Some things are certainly out of the question based on price. I'm not spending $27,000 on any clothing item especially a cream colored jacket. But other than that I try not to let the price guide me too much. I see what I like and then I decide if it's worth the price to me. Often I find my favorite pieces somewhere in the middle price ranges. This is probably the influence of my dad, who always took me shopping for dresses for dances and taught me to look at the price last. [emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

@nicole0612 that jacket is adorable on you! I love it. 

@joysan , welcome! I like the shorter sleeves - it looks great on you. 

The new mod shots are great - pigleto, karenallen and darma - thanks for the pics and descriptions. 

I love this thread because I find it difficult to translate runway into reality, until I see the pieces on real people. Celeb shots are nice, but seeing the pieces on real people is the best. Especially a popular piece like the robot etc on different body types with different styling options and accessories. It's really incredible.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. My SA knows I take pics for me and to post online. He takes the pics for me sometimes too. I am careful not to post if he doesn't want me to for some reason. 

The boots are singing to me ! I was told they'd be around 1500. Which isn't horrible. I expected 2500. 

Dharma I appreciate your report even without the pics ! Thanks  [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

And then there is this jacket which was absolute bargain basement price by Chanel standards and is completely versatile and useful.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I know this thread is more for advice about current season pieces, but there have been some questions here and there about whether it is advisable to purchase on the secondary market. I have a very small RTW collection, so I only go for pieces that really make me smile. This is my latest find, I found it NWT and really fun, feminine and whimsical. Definitely not for everyone but I had a lot of fun wearing it today. On the runway I think it was worn with a pastel tutu skirt
> View attachment 3710180
> 
> View attachment 3710177
> 
> View attachment 3710178
> 
> View attachment 3710179


WOW I love this fun jacket! Looks great on you. This is such a nice piece I actually think it's quite versatile. would wear with jeans, pleated short skirt that is just slightly longer, anything with lace or other texture for contrast. so many possibilities and such a surprising back. love. it.


----------



## Cocopopz

Does anyone know where I can find Paris in Rome black jacket in 34? It's very late but hoping someone here knows a place that still has it. Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi coco! It's long gone unfortunately where I am. Some ladies have had issues w it fuzzing and shedding so it may no longer be available.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And then there is this jacket which was absolute bargain basement price by Chanel standards and is completely versatile and useful.
> 
> View attachment 3712553



Looks wonderful. What season was it [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

joysan said:


> View attachment 3712375


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

dharma said:


> I was able to try quite a few pieces yesterday but I'm sad to say I have no photos. I don't know how everyone does that, the SA was with me most of the time and I feel extremely self conscious taking selfies in public.
> Here are my thoughts anyway, without photos.
> I love the grey and black jacket posted by @Karenaellen. The fit was generous to me, much like Paris Rome. It's a great black jacket with a little extra detail and will go with a lot of looks. The trim was two shades of grey with a bit of navy and the fabric was a bit firmer than Paris Rome, hopefully leading to less pilling. While I loved it, I'm going to pass as I simply don't wear jackets on a daily basis and the Paris Rome is perfect for the same occasions I would want this one. For someone who wears jackets often, this is an easy one and a fair price.
> The jacket with white collar and cuffs was lovely but I didn't even try it on because the black fabric has tiny gold sparkles throughout. Not for me, for the same reason as the black robot. Subtle sparkle but still very evident.
> The zipper jacket with the bits of fringe in red and gold net was exquisite. It ran a bit tight in the bust and had a very strong sharp shoulder. DD did not approve of the shoulders, lol. This is the jacket I loved the most in photos and was looking forward to seeing. While I liked it on me, I didn't love it's 9k price and it was easy to say no. I was relieved about that, I thought I would fall head over heels. It could have been my mood but I really wasn't feeling it.
> The little black raw edge jacket was on it's way and she is reserving my size. I'm hopeful for that one. I'm aiming for another versatile black jacket without as much structure as Paris Rome.
> 
> I hope that is helpful, even without photos.



I agree there is overlap between the grey and black jacket I posted and the Paris Rome black jacket; you wouldn't need both unless you wear black jackets a lot.  I wonder if those of you experiencing the pilling issue would be happy if Chanel exchanged the Paris Rome for this new  black jacket.  Something to consider.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Popping in to hijack the thread cos I know it's really about the jacket but am I crazy because I love these boots ?!? Where am I going to wear them!! I just think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712472
> View attachment 3712473
> 
> 
> I hope you find some good things PP!! Please let us know !!! I love hearing about what people think about the clothes


Agree with PP about the crazy irrational love!  We like what we like and sometimes the obsession has to win!  I've gotten to the point that if I truly think and think about an item then that's what I want and will wear or use.  Some things I can walk away from but the obsessive love ones...it's hard.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> I was able to try quite a few pieces yesterday but I'm sad to say I have no photos. I don't know how everyone does that, the SA was with me most of the time and I feel extremely self conscious taking selfies in public.
> Here are my thoughts anyway, without photos.
> I love the grey and black jacket posted by @Karenaellen. The fit was generous to me, much like Paris Rome. It's a great black jacket with a little extra detail and will go with a lot of looks. The trim was two shades of grey with a bit of navy and the fabric was a bit firmer than Paris Rome, hopefully leading to less pilling. While I loved it, I'm going to pass as I simply don't wear jackets on a daily basis and the Paris Rome is perfect for the same occasions I would want this one. For someone who wears jackets often, this is an easy one and a fair price.
> The jacket with white collar and cuffs was lovely but I didn't even try it on because the black fabric has tiny gold sparkles throughout. Not for me, for the same reason as the black robot. Subtle sparkle but still very evident.
> The zipper jacket with the bits of fringe in red and gold net was exquisite. It ran a bit tight in the bust and had a very strong sharp shoulder. DD did not approve of the shoulders, lol. This is the jacket I loved the most in photos and was looking forward to seeing. While I liked it on me, I didn't love it's 9k price and it was easy to say no. I was relieved about that, I thought I would fall head over heels. It could have been my mood but I really wasn't feeling it.
> The little black raw edge jacket was on it's way and she is reserving my size. I'm hopeful for that one. I'm aiming for another versatile black jacket without as much structure as Paris Rome.
> 
> I hope that is helpful, even without photos.


So glad you described the pieces, dharma.  I'm liking the grey/black jacket too and it's helpful to know the fit.  
I'll be curious how the black raw edge jacket fits. It's nice!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And then there is this jacket which was absolute bargain basement price by Chanel standards and is completely versatile and useful.
> 
> View attachment 3712553



Very french with a marinière [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Nice week-end styling !!


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And then there is this jacket which was absolute bargain basement price by Chanel standards and is completely versatile and useful.
> 
> View attachment 3712553



Lovely look Pocketbook Pup [emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

I'm just back from my local store. Thank goodness they are so patient.

I saw the creme jacket. It's a no for me. The cut looks flattering. They only had one that was two sizes too big, so I'm guessing a bit. The color washes me out. I don't like the gold trim at all. Overall there is a lot of gold trim in the collection that I didn't love. The jacket is coming in black with gold trim. They had the black skirt. I don't like the black and gold either. There was one jacket that I thought utilized the gold in a very tasteful manner. I'll try to find a photo.

The black jacket with grey lines was a much more flattering cut than I expected. It's a lovely jacket. The lines are placed well to be flattering. I personally don't love the trim. I just didn't find it pleasing to my eye. I definitely wouldn't trade my black Paris Rome jacket for this even with the fuzzing. And I don't feel that it would add anything to my wardrobe. But it made me even more interested in the runway version.

They didn't have the Sofia Coppola suit in black but they had the black and white. The skirt needs to be shortened. You can tell from the photo that Sofia's was shortened. The black and white skirt does have a slit and it has zig zag trim where the fringe is on the black version. The jacket is a shorter cut than most of my jackets. It's very thin fabric. The zig zag trim is very fragile looking, it almost seems hand crocheted. I wonder what would happen if you snag it. There are huge shoulder pads that of course you can have them remove or replace. Much like the  cuba white cruise jacket I seemed to be in between sizes. The 40 was to short and hit me in weird places. The 42 was too big. Or maybe like the cuba cruise jacket it's just not a good cut for me. Oh and the closure is a set of hooks and eyes. I liked it as a suit a lot. But to me I can only justify a chanel jacket if it can multi task. The shorter cut didn't look great with pants or jeans on me. It looked nice with an a line skirt. Ok with a pencil skirt too.


----------



## EmileH

I'm thinking about the Sofia suit but I think it's going to be a no. I think with wider leg pants it might be ok. But that's not a great silhouette for me. I do best with longer jackets that lengthen my torso .


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Popping in to hijack the thread cos I know it's really about the jacket but am I crazy because I love these boots ?!? Where am I going to wear them!! I just think they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712472
> View attachment 3712473
> 
> 
> I hope you find some good things PP!! Please let us know !!! I love hearing about what people think about the clothes



The boots are cute and if you get all runway look with them would be such a beauty,but it's such a novelty,not classic ,not wearable much But if you absolutely love it,then go for it [emoji6][emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

Here is the jacket that I thought was nicer in real life than photos. I'm sorry now that I didn't concentrate more on it.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm just back from my local store. Thank goodness they are so patient.
> 
> I saw the creme jacket. It's a no for me. The cut looks flattering. They only had one that was two sizes too big, so I'm guessing a bit. The color washes me out. I don't like the gold trim at all. Overall there is a lot of gold trim in the collection that I didn't love. The jacket is coming in black with gold trim. They had the black skirt. I don't like the black and gold either. There was one jacket that I thought utilized the gold in a very tasteful manner. I'll try to find a photo.
> 
> The black jacket with grey lines was a much more flattering cut than I expected. It's a lovely jacket. The lines are placed well to be flattering. I personally don't love the trim. I just didn't find it pleasing to my eye. I definitely wouldn't trade my black Paris Rome jacket for this even with the fuzzing. And I don't feel that it would add anything to my wardrobe. But it made me even more interested in the runway version.
> 
> They didn't have the Sofia Coppola suit in black but they had the black and white. The skirt needs to be shortened. You can tell from the photo that Sofia's was shortened. The black and white skirt does have a slit and it has zig zag trim where the fringe is on the black version. The jacket is a shorter cut than most of my jackets. It's very thin fabric. The zig zag trim is very fragile looking, it almost seems hand crocheted. I wonder what would happen if you snag it. There are huge shoulder pads that of course you can have them remove or replace. Much like the  cuba white cruise jacket I seemed to be in between sizes. The 40 was to short and hit me in weird places. The 42 was too big. Or maybe like the cuba cruise jacket it's just not a good cut for me. Oh and the closure is a set of hooks and eyes. I liked it as a suit a lot. But to me I can only justify a chanel jacket if it can multi task. The shorter cut didn't look great with pants or jeans on me. It looked nice with an a line skirt. Ok with a pencil skirt too.
> 
> View attachment 3712928
> View attachment 3712929
> View attachment 3712930
> View attachment 3712931



I love the whole suit on you Pocketbook Pup.It fits you so well. To wear with pants ,you could try layer longer blouse [emoji848][emoji4][emoji177] 
For me suit is way too formal for my lifestyle. I little bit disappointed in this collection.The runway version is so chic/couture,but simplified versions are not as impressive. If all of those knit dresses has mohair,then no for me.I have very sensitive skin no mohair,no wool for me.if it's not lined and sometimes even lined doesn't help .just touching it makes [emoji854]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

girleuro said:


> I love the whole suit on you Pocketbook Pup.It fits you so well. To wear with pants ,you could try layer longer blouse [emoji848][emoji4][emoji177]
> For me suit is way too formal for my lifestyle. I little bit disappointed in this collection.The runway version is so chic/couture,but simplified versions are not as impressive. If all of those knit dresses has mohair,then no for me.I have very sensitive skin no mohair,no wool for me.if it's not lined and sometimes even lined doesn't help .just touching it makes [emoji854]


The dresses are mohair and they are very itchy.


----------



## pigleto972001

Were they lined or come w a slip at all, Karen?

Cute pics PP. I like the suit on you. You wear the heck out of it.  Did they have the cream skirt I tried on?


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> The dresses are mohair and they are very itchy.



Karenaellen thank you for sharing [emoji30]All of them the long ones too? [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Were they lined or come w a slip at all, Karen?
> 
> Cute pics PP. I like the suit on you. You wear the heck out of it.  Did they have the cream skirt I tried on?



Thank you, I just don't think I can rationalize it if I can't wear it in different ways.....

They did. I didn't don't try it on just because the cream wasn't a great color for me. 

Here is a photo from Cartier of Sofia's suit. We can see the texture better.


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> I love the whole suit on you Pocketbook Pup.It fits you so well. To wear with pants ,you could try layer longer blouse [emoji848][emoji4][emoji177]
> For me suit is way too formal for my lifestyle. I little bit disappointed in this collection.The runway version is so chic/couture,but simplified versions are not as impressive. If all of those knit dresses has mohair,then no for me.I have very sensitive skin no mohair,no wool for me.if it's not lined and sometimes even lined doesn't help .just touching it makes [emoji854]



Thanks. Yes, I ave tried layering longer blouses. I think this cut just does not work for me. There were just too many aspects that were not perfect about it to me. It's not love. 

I don't think I like the texture of the Sofia one either. [emoji22]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. Yes, I ave tried layering longer blouses. I think this cut just does not work for me. There were just too many aspects that were not perfect about it to me. It's not love.
> 
> I don't think I like the texture of the Sofia one either. [emoji22]



Well it's sad that from the collection that we all expected so much not much choice in real life[emoji23] 
I can't believe that all those dresses have mohair,although it did look like it was [emoji849]
Oh well it's going to be another collection,maybe better.[emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

From Harpers bazaar


----------



## Cocopopz

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi coco! It's long gone unfortunately where I am. Some ladies have had issues w it fuzzing and shedding so it may no longer be available.



Thanks been searching it for months now online, someone recently got in department store. I'm from Australia so if you come across in department store please let me know. Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

￼from my SA in Vegas 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The cream suit 



The shoes in the show. 



The tee w braid trim


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> ￼from my SA in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3713104
> View attachment 3713105
> 
> 
> The cream suit
> 
> View attachment 3713106
> 
> The shoes in the show.
> 
> View attachment 3713107
> 
> The tee w braid trim



Love the shoes,if they would just fit me [emoji17] Not sure how I feel about the suit. It does fit nicely,but it's just such a difference from runway one.And I don't think I like with black [emoji848] Beautiful tee 
Thank you for sharing pigleto [emoji177]


----------



## rhm

I really wanted to love this collection.... 

I went to the boutique today and tried on many pieces including the ivory suit with the lucite buttons, but the shoulder construction was just too broad for me and the seamstress told me that changing the length of shoulders is literally rebuilding an entire jacket. Although she told me that it is possible, I just didn't want to risk any mishaps with this price range. 

Even the Pharrell navy blue coat has this exaggerated shoulders and nothing really fit me correctly. 

I did pre-order some sweaters and cardigans though and I absoutely LOVE the shoes. Especially the cap-toed booties with strings of pearls. 

Now waiting for the Pre-Fall/Winter Collections to roll in but that's another several months wait....


----------



## TankerToad

A glimpse of the future


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## EmileH

rhm said:


> I really wanted to love this collection....
> 
> I went to the boutique today and tried on many pieces including the ivory suit with the lucite buttons, but the shoulder construction was just too broad for me and the seamstress told me that changing the length of shoulders is literally rebuilding an entire jacket. Although she told me that it is possible, I just didn't want to risk any mishaps with this price range.
> 
> Even the Pharrell navy blue coat has this exaggerated shoulders and nothing really fit me correctly.
> 
> I did pre-order some sweaters and cardigans though and I absoutely LOVE the shoes. Especially the cap-toed booties with strings of pearls.
> 
> Now waiting for the Pre-Fall/Winter Collections to roll in but that's another several months wait....



I'm sorry nothing worked for you. I'm disappointed as well. My wallet is happy though and I'm really happy for the jackets that I currently have in my collection.  I think being choosy is good. There will be more collections. The only thing I'm going to try is the runway black jacket although that would cause my wallet considerable pain.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3713357



The girl on the left is my friend's daughter. We know them from the business. GO Ekat!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> The girl on the left is my friend's daughter. We know them from the business. GO Ekat!!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



How awesome! She looks adorable.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm thinking about the Sofia suit but I think it's going to be a no. I think with wider leg pants it might be ok. But that's not a great silhouette for me. I do best with longer jackets that lengthen my torso .


Thank you for the review, glad you had a nice time and were able to take pictures : ) I'll try harder next time
I like the suit on you with a few alterations. If you don't really feel you need it or love it, definitely pass. Shorter lengths can be tricky. I love the black version and the new photos posted of Sophia in hers. Is the appliqué on the pocket on the retail version? I never noticed that. I'm hoping that with the lighter weight and the shorter length it will function as a cardigan. I hope it comes in soon. 
I can't wait to see the black floral on you, I think the cut of that jacket is beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> How awesome! She looks adorable.



We had two young friends at premieres at Cannes this year - one of DSs best friends was there too with his mom, but the guys don't get the wardrobe treatment. Gonna get the details next week when the boys get together. Great kids and great parents on both counts, so we are thrilled for their success!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you for the review, glad you had a nice time and were able to take pictures : ) I'll try harder next time
> I like the suit on you with a few alterations. If you don't really feel you need it or love it, definitely pass. Shorter lengths can be tricky. I love the black version and the new photos posted of Sophia in hers. Is the appliqué on the pocket on the retail version? I never noticed that. I'm hoping that with the lighter weight and the shorter length it will function as a cardigan. I hope it comes in soon.
> I can't wait to see the black floral on you, I think the cut of that jacket is beautiful.



I think it is a Cartier Brooch on her pocket. I'm not sure how heavy the black fabric is. If it is similar to the black and white one it could work as a cardigan when you remove the cuffs and collar. The shoulder pads are ginormous. They could switch them for smaller ones. With the suit I am wearing my usual size a 40. With the pants I am wearing a 42 which is still not long enough and was too big on me. Definitely a pass for me. Oh and the initial info on price that my SA gave me was incorrect. The black version is more than the black and white. It is about $6700.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Were they lined or come w a slip at all, Karen?
> 
> Cute pics PP. I like the suit on you. You wear the heck out of it.  Did they have the cream skirt I tried on?


No lining.  Way too itchy,


----------



## lulilu

joysan said:


> View attachment 3712375



This looks so chic on you -- tailored to perfection!  Love the sleeve length.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> No lining.  Way too itchy,



Well that's money saved ! [emoji16]


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Thank you for the review, glad you had a nice time and were able to take pictures : ) I'll try harder next time
> I like the suit on you with a few alterations. If you don't really feel you need it or love it, definitely pass. Shorter lengths can be tricky. I love the black version and the new photos posted of Sophia in hers. Is the appliqué on the pocket on the retail version? I never noticed that. I'm hoping that with the lighter weight and the shorter length it will function as a cardigan. I hope it comes in soon.
> I can't wait to see the black floral on you, I think the cut of that jacket is beautiful.



Which jacket are you talking about, dharma?   I think I'd like one that would function more as a cardigan.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Wearing Chanel jackets backward is generalizing beyond the 2-way jacket?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it is a Cartier Brooch on her pocket. I'm not sure how heavy the black fabric is. If it is similar to the black and white one it could work as a cardigan when you remove the cuffs and collar. The shoulder pads are ginormous. They could switch them for smaller ones. With the suit I am wearing my usual size a 40. With the pants I am wearing a 42 which is still not long enough and was too big on me. Definitely a pass for me. Oh and the initial info on price that my SA gave me was incorrect. The black version is more than the black and white. It is about $6700.


Oh! Mine won't come with a Cartier brooch?


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> Which jacket are you talking about, dharma?   I think I'd like one that would function more as a cardigan.


I was referring to the black one modeled by Sophia Coppola. It's the same cut as the black and white posted by PBP. My thought is that if it's light weight and shorter, it may have that ability. I love the way she has pushed up the sleeves.


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> Wearing Chanel jackets backward is generalizing beyond the 2-way jacket?



Ah it looks amazing Karen!I love it ! How smart[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Wearing Chanel jackets backward is generalizing beyond the 2-way jacket?


lol!  I think I will give it a try.  Of course, Of may never leave the bedroom like that.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Wearing Chanel jackets backward is generalizing beyond the 2-way jacket?



Looks like a psychiatric camisole[emoji12]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks like a psychiatric camisole[emoji12]



I see this as a theme for Lagerfeld for a future fashion show.  He has done the supermarket, the airport, the frozen north so why not a psych hospital?

***New thought:  A rehab facility for Chanelaholics with a discount give to tPFers.


----------



## tannfran

gracekelly said:


> I see this as a theme for Lagerfeld for a future fashion show.  He has done the supermarket, the airport, the frozen north so why not a psych hospital?
> 
> ***New thought:  A rehab facility for Chanelaholics with a discount give to tPFers.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## ailoveresale

View attachment 3714557


Wearing my airline jacket and new Farandole today.
Thought I would also share a quote from my DH from yesterday. We went shopping to look for a pair of non-ballet flats (loafers or slides) for me (and some things for him) and after searching multiple stores and finding that only Chanel carried anything he remotely approved of, he told me, "Let's just face it. All roads lead to Chanel."


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3714557
> 
> 
> Wearing my airline jacket and new Farandole today.
> Thought I would also share a quote from my DH from yesterday. We went shopping to look for a pair of non-ballet flats (loafers or slides) for me (and some things for him) and after searching multiple stores and finding that only Chanel carried anything he remotely approved of, he told me, "Let's just face it. All roads lead to Chanel."



Good for you!  You managed to get him to drink the Kool Aid willingly!


----------



## EmileH

The app now shows all of the cosmopolite pieces and their prices. It shows the photos from the show. If there is a stripped down version of the jacket it shows the price for both the runway and stripped down versions but not a photo of the stripped down piece.


----------



## dharma

Thank you! As much as I have seen the photos, I am still in awe of how beautiful this collection is. Sadly, most of it is beyond my price range. I would like to try the Sophia jacket, if it's perfect, it might be worth it. But really perfect  I look forward to seeing some pieces worn here and seeing more in person at the stores. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> The app now shows all of the cosmopolite pieces and their prices. It shows the photos from the show. If there is a stripped down version of the jacket it shows the price for both the runway and stripped down versions but not a photo of the stripped down piece.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The app now shows all of the cosmopolite pieces and their prices. It shows the photos from the show. If there is a stripped down version of the jacket it shows the price for both the runway and stripped down versions but not a photo of the stripped down piece.



I saw there is a stripped down version of the down jackets I love. Sadly they're still around 9k. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3714557
> 
> 
> Wearing my airline jacket and new Farandole today.
> Thought I would also share a quote from my DH from yesterday. We went shopping to look for a pair of non-ballet flats (loafers or slides) for me (and some things for him) and after searching multiple stores and finding that only Chanel carried anything he remotely approved of, he told me, "Let's just face it. All roads lead to Chanel."


I can't see your photo but I'm sure you look fantastic. Congrats on the farandole, what length did you buy? Your DH sounds like he has good taste!


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3714557
> 
> 
> Wearing my airline jacket and new Farandole today.
> Thought I would also share a quote from my DH from yesterday. We went shopping to look for a pair of non-ballet flats (loafers or slides) for me (and some things for him) and after searching multiple stores and finding that only Chanel carried anything he remotely approved of, he told me, "Let's just face it. All roads lead to Chanel."



Lovely look ailoveresale [emoji7]
And smart man! Haha[emoji51]
I am training mine to become more friendly to Chanel [emoji12] I told my DH "you don't have a choice " [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

The bergdorfs catalog has the runway cream suit. My SA had the prices slightly off. The jacket is $28,800 and the skirt is $10,600. So $40,000 (4 birkin units)  for a suit. [emoji33]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The bergdorfs catalog has the right way cream suit. My SA had the prices slightly off. The jacket is $28,800 and the skirt is $10,600. So $40,000 (4 birkin units)  for a suit. [emoji33]



Wow [emoji15] does anyone tried on the runway look  ? 
It has to be really something amazing,including the fit,to pay [emoji383] [emoji848][emoji849]


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow ! I was told 26k as well for the runway jacket. That's quite a lot. The flowers are really cool.


----------



## gracekelly

I viewed all the Chanel pix and I have to say that I am not overwhelmed by any of it. Of course seeing it IRL may be quite different, but  I think I will shop in my closet.


----------



## EmileH

Maybe bergdorfs charges more? $38,000 versus $40,000.. not a great difference. I would recommend that anyone buying it only drink white wine or better yet champagne. Can you imagine spilling something on it?! [emoji33]

I'm sad to say that it was even more disappointing in person. Money saved. [emoji17]


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Maybe bergdorfs charges more? $38,000 versus $40,000.. not a great difference. I would recommend that anyone buying it only drink white wine or better yet champagne. Can you imagine spilling something on it?! [emoji33]
> 
> I'm sad to say that it was even more disappointing in person. Money saved. [emoji17]


I would worry about how the embellishments would hold up with dry cleaning.  I get nervous  thinking about it


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! Even I I had the money I sure would be scared to have it dry cleaned where I live heh heh. I just want to see the commercial version though I know it won't be for me.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! Even I I had the money I sure would be scared to have it dry cleaned where I live heh heh. I just want to see the commercial version though I know it won't be for me.



I'm sorry. I should have taken a close up. I just immediately knew it was a no. The trim is very gold. Shiny yellow gold. The cut is flattering but the shoulders are broad. It would be perfect for the 1980s. And the cream color will be tricky for some complexions. Then there is the issue of how to style it. And the lucite buttons look like an after thought. (As in we ripped off the camellias to lower the price so let's just stick these on.) On some pieces the lucite buttons work. They don't work here. 

There were so many pieces with potential but none were perfect. I am still waiting to see a few things....and there is always fall to look forward to.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Ari, what is your verdict on the Velcro, now that you have had a chance to wear your jackets?

Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sorry. I should have taken a close up. I just immediately knew it was a no. The trim is very gold. Shiny yellow gold. The cut is flattering but the shoulders are broad. It would be perfect for the 1980s. And the cream color will be tricky for some complexions. Then there is the issue of how to style it. And the lucite buttons look like an after thought. (As in we ripped off the camellias to lower the price so let's just stick these on.) On some pieces the lucite buttons work. They don't work here.
> 
> There were so many pieces with potential but none were perfect. I am still waiting to see a few things....and there is always fall to look forward to.



Oh nah! Don't be sorry. I've seen the skirt and it's on my list. I'm sure I'll see the jacket soon enough. I sure wish they had left the flowers for buttons. The shoulders are going to be a no for me for sure. Thanks for telling us about it !


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh nah! Don't be sorry. I've seen the skirt and it's on my list. I'm sure I'll see the jacket soon enough. I sure wish they had left the flowers for buttons. The shoulders are going to be a no for me for sure. Thanks for telling us about it !



Oh that's right. I saw the cardigan that I think you tried too. I think it's the perfect compliment to the skirt.

I thought about getting the black and white skirt without the jacket so I perfectly understand your thoughts on that.


----------



## pigleto972001

The cardigan was cute. I just didn't love the way it looked on me. I wish it had been a forwards cardigan more than a backwards one. Neither way looked that great on me. But yes the color was very nice w the cream


----------



## dharma

I saw the cream non embellished version today and the black and white suit modeled by PBP. I was on another errand and in a hurry so no trying today. The cream trim is indeed very gold and formal. I like the jacket but it is definitely not for me.  I loved the suit, it was so light weight and the pattern is more of a texture than a strong graphic. I could see a lot of people loving this. The button off collar and cuffs were very crisp and had their own set of buttons. Smart looking.


----------



## dharma

The bergdorf spread


----------



## girleuro

dharma said:


> The bergdorf spread
> View attachment 3715093
> View attachment 3715094
> 
> View attachment 3715095
> View attachment 3715096



That cream suit is truly gorgeous! [emoji7] 
Thank you for sharing [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool pics ! Thank you. That's the houndstooth jacket I tried. I saw the Gabrielle bag in Vegas. It was cute !


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> The bergdorf spread
> View attachment 3715093
> View attachment 3715094
> 
> View attachment 3715095
> View attachment 3715096



Incredible cream suit!   Beautiful with the details!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Ari, what is your verdict on the Velcro, now that you have had a chance to wear your jackets?
> 
> Thanks



I quite love the cut of my jackets! The black is easy to wear. They feel a bit less formal, which I like. I wear them with jeans, formal pants and dresses. Here is with a Chanel dress


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I quite love the cut of my jackets! The black is easy to wear. They feel a bit less formal, which I like. I wear them with jeans, formal pants and dresses. Here is with a Chanel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715216



Beautiful look Ari[emoji4]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan was cute. I just didn't love the way it looked on me. I wish it had been a forwards cardigan more than a backwards one. Neither way looked that great on me. But yes the color was very nice w the cream


Pigleto I loved the set of the skirt and the cardigan on you! 


dharma said:


> The bergdorf spread
> View attachment 3715093
> View attachment 3715094
> 
> View attachment 3715095
> View attachment 3715096



Thank you for posting these pictures. I'm starting to like this leather sleeves jacket more and more. 
I'd love to see the watered down version of this 


And I'd like to try this dress 


Hopefully my SM ordered it! I'm a bit tired from jackets [emoji15]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Pigleto I loved the set of the skirt and the cardigan on you!
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting these pictures. I'm starting to like this leather sleeves jacket more and more.
> I'd love to see the watered down version of this
> View attachment 3715228
> 
> And I'd like to try this dress
> View attachment 3715230
> 
> Hopefully my SM ordered it! I'm a bit tired from jackets [emoji15]



All those dresses are beautiful .I was planning to get long one,but all ladies here said that it's mohair and extremely itchy[emoji17] If you can do mohair then you are lucky Ari [emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks Ari! I love the velcro jackets you got. They're fun 

I think my store ordered the watered down top. It is around 1800 I think ? It doesn't have the shiny bits on the shoulders. 

The floppy hats and scarves I adore. I want a set. And I'm intrigued by the velvet pants ? It says they are stretch denim. Maybe they're shiny?

The one jacket I'm intrigued by other than the cream one is this one. Ari I think posted a close up after the show. It looks kinda neat 
View attachment 3715242


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> All those dresses are beautiful .I was planning to get long one,but all ladies here said that it's mohair and extremely itchy[emoji17] If you can do mohair then you are lucky Ari [emoji177]


The dress is angora and silk, the sweater and skirt are alpaca and wool. I touched the dress it was very soft. The long one is gorgeous!


pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks Ari! I love the velcro jackets you got. They're fun
> 
> I think my store ordered the watered down top. It is around 1800 I think ? It doesn't have the shiny bits on the shoulders.
> 
> The floppy hats and scarves I adore. I want a set. And I'm intrigued by the velvet pants ? It says they are stretch denim. Maybe they're shiny?



Me too, it surprised me that they say stretch denim, but they look a bit shapeless?


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> The dress is angora and silk, the sweater and skirt are alpaca and wool. I touched the dress it was very soft. The long one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Me too, it surprised me that they say stretch denim, but they look a bit shapeless?



Yes ! Quite baggy. I thought they would be velvet or velour. And they I think were around 1150 usd. 

Ari I meant to ask, have you had issues w color transfer w the Cuba jeans? They were cute and my husband loved them.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! Quite baggy. I thought they would be velvet or velour. And they I think were around 1150 usd.
> 
> Ari I meant to ask, have you had issues w color transfer w the Cuba jeans? They were cute and my husband loved them.



No, I was afraid too, I wore them with my Pink Sakura GP and white B, but no damage so far. 
They looked great on you, better than on the runway?
[emoji848]Sometimes I wonder is they aren't a bit kitsch?


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks Ari ! They were pretty comfortable. They looked great on you !!! I don't think kitschy but I did ask the SA if they had "regular" jeans lol. I think the colors are pretty


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I quite love the cut of my jackets! The black is easy to wear. They feel a bit less formal, which I like. I wear them with jeans, formal pants and dresses. Here is with a Chanel dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715216


Nice!  What about the Velcro snagging on things?  Have you gotten stuck to strangers who bump into you on the elevator?  That would be quite a cute Chanel moment in one of Karl's films.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> The dress is angora and silk, the sweater and skirt are alpaca and wool. I touched the dress it was very soft. The long one is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Me too, it surprised me that they say stretch denim, but they look a bit shapeless?


Hi,

The dress I tried is different from the pink one.  It was short sleeved with buttons at the neckline.  I don't see it on the Chanel site.  The pink one is gorgeous!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ha ha ! Stuck on strangers 

The hat and scarf arrived so I'll take a peek. The dress also arrived. I think it's the same one you tried Karen? It's black w some lurex and buttons at neck. 4 percent mohair.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Nice!  What about the Velcro snagging on things?  Have you gotten stuck to strangers who bump into you on the elevator?  That would be quite a cute Chanel moment in one of Karl's films.



Ahaha, no. Only problem was when I wore my bag over the sleeve the Velcro of the sleeves destroyed a bit the twilly on the handle of the bag. At some point I might remove them from the sleeves.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh no!!!! I guess Karl doesn't mind if it messes w other brands !


----------



## pigleto972001

Meep! I kinda really like it 

[emoji57]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]



It looks really nice on you!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!!! It is flattering! Makes me have a waist. My sales guy says wait for the black. Hehe.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]



It does fit you nicely. Pigleto I like that it's quite long and not boxy for a change


----------



## pigleto972001

Dress w buttons. Very pretty. I was so itchy in it. Can't do it :-/




The Eiffel Tower top! It's too va va voom. Same material as the 6k black jacket w gold bits. Breeches in black. Cute but itchy too even w lining. 




Tried it w the short puffer. I am hearing its very popular. This is a 36 and I'm normally a 40. My hubby said the "matador pants are cool. The Eiffel Tower top is over the top. And burn the jacket " haha!!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]


Looks good on you.  The wide shoulder is giving you the nice waist.  The return of the shoulder pad could be a response to people being tired of the boxy straight up and down look.


----------



## pigleto972001

It lays so well on the back. All around flattering cut. However I don't need it sigh   it was fun to try it. Thank you for your kind words 

The scarf and hat. Sadly they don't match but they are very cute.


----------



## girleuro

gracekelly said:


> Looks good on you.  The wide shoulder is giving you the nice waist.  The return of the shoulder pad could be a response to people being tired of the boxy straight up and down look.



Amen to that[emoji120]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !!!! It is flattering! Makes me have a waist. My sales guy says wait for the black. Hehe.



I love the cream jacket on you. Makes me consider it! 
It would fill a gap in my closet.


----------



## pigleto972001

It was the first jacket in awhile where the shoulders weren't hung up on me. It was very comfortable. I liked the waistline. The shoulders were strong but not horribly so. 

The lucite buttons are really not needed. There's a hook behind each one that's well hidden 

My SA wants me to try the black one (I think the one I tried today was spoken for). I do like the cream. I don't know how it will age however. I don't need another jacket. And I feel it's a bit formal for me. But it was cute !

No pics but I tried the 10k red trench. It's shot through w green dots. It has strong shoulders. It was heavy. It had giant lucite buttons. I don't love them on it. For that price the buttons should be more formal looking. I felt like I was wearing a sofa. Disappointing !


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]


Looks good on you...such a nice color.  Love the dress too but itchy?!...can't do it either!

Actually think the puffer jacket is cute and could probably be worn more than one thinks.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715800
> 
> 
> Dress w buttons. Very pretty. I was so itchy in it. Can't do it :-/
> 
> View attachment 3715801
> 
> 
> The Eiffel Tower top! It's too va va voom. Same material as the 6k black jacket w gold bits. Breeches in black. Cute but itchy too even w lining.
> 
> View attachment 3715805
> 
> 
> Tried it w the short puffer. I am hearing its very popular. This is a 36 and I'm normally a 40. My hubby said the "matador pants are cool. The Eiffel Tower top is over the top. And burn the jacket " haha!!



The dress looks very nice on you,but if it's itchy then forget it[emoji854] 
I like" matador" [emoji51] pants with puffer jacket on you too. Are you getting those?


----------



## pigleto972001

The dress is super pretty. It's black w a houndstooth print in gold you can see if you look up close. It was very hot phew ! And I was itching. W a body slip it might work but my sales guy said if I'm itching in the fitting room I'll be dying outside it. 

The puffer is pretty oversized. I tried the 36 and it still fit pretty well. I think it has a lot of uses. 

The matador pants haha are very cute. They are tighter than the cream ones in the same size. Of course I could have gained some weight this weekend. They are lined but they were itching my legs. And they are 3100. So I passed on them.

Tomorrow the cream skirt comes in my size and I'll go in again and try it on and see. So far I think I'll get the skirt the hat and the scarf. Crazy I know . I also picked out a couple tanks if they make sale. One from cruise and one from spring


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> The dress is super pretty. It's black w a houndstooth print in gold you can see if you look up close. It was very hot phew ! And I was itching. W a body slip it might work but my sales guy said if I'm itching in the fitting room I'll be dying outside it.
> 
> The puffer is pretty oversized. I tried the 36 and it still fit pretty well. I think it has a lot of uses.
> 
> The matador pants haha are very cute. They are tighter than the cream ones in the same size. Of course I could have gained some weight this weekend. They are lined but they were itching my legs. And they are 3100. So I passed on them.
> 
> Tomorrow the cream skirt comes in my size and I'll go in again and try it on and see. So far I think I'll get the skirt the hat and the scarf. Crazy I know . I also picked out a couple tanks if they make sale. One from cruise and one from spring



Scarf is really pretty 
I don't get it why this collection has so many itchy things [emoji15]I don't think too many ppl can wear and definitely not in my climate[emoji854]


----------



## Ici

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715800
> 
> 
> Dress w buttons. Very pretty. I was so itchy in it. Can't do it :-/
> !


Do u remember the price point for this dress? Its exactly what im waiting for.


----------



## pigleto972001

2800 I believe ! Here are some other pics of it.


----------



## Ici

pigleto972001 said:


> 2800 I believe ! Here are some other pics of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715951
> View attachment 3715952



Thank u.  I love it.  I have the sleeveless tunic from last year and have been waiting for a version w sleeves.


----------



## pigleto972001

There's one in cream too!


----------



## Ici

pigleto972001 said:


> There's one in cream too!
> View attachment 3715954


So pretty.


----------



## EmileH

The dresses are very pretty, but hmmm a short sleeve sweater dress. How would one layer them?


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The dresses are very pretty, but hmmm a short sleeve sweater dress. How would one layer them?



Could be cute with a leather jacket on top?? Or perhaps with a gorgeous coat and shawl.  You should definitely try this dress on, it fits beautifully!


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Could be cute with a leather jacket on top?? Or perhaps with a gorgeous coat and shawl.  You should definitely try this dress on, it fits beautifully!



Good ideas. I saw a cardigan in the same fabric. The buttons are beautiful. I'll ask about the dresses.


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried w the cute puffer and it was ok on me. That dress was super warm. I was sweating. I tried it with the cream jacket and it was ok. Prob a cute black chanel jacket or cardi on top would be cute.

Also I think another reason I liked the jacket on me is I have no chest which I think helps the look. Haha. The tank top was big up top lolol.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]


It looks beautiful! Did you try a size smaller? I think it would look great as well, a closer fit if you don't plan to wear anything heavy under it. Can't wait to see the black version.


----------



## dharma

I love the puffer too!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hehe. I hope I have inspired y'all to buy something [emoji56]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Hehe. I hope I have inspired y'all to buy something [emoji56]



You found some great pieces and you look wonderful in everything. You definitely renewed my enthusiasm for the collection.


----------



## pigleto972001

OMG!!! That is high praise indeed !!! Thank you !!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715800
> 
> 
> Dress w buttons. Very pretty. I was so itchy in it. Can't do it :-/
> 
> View attachment 3715801
> 
> 
> The Eiffel Tower top! It's too va va voom. Same material as the 6k black jacket w gold bits. Breeches in black. Cute but itchy too even w lining.
> 
> View attachment 3715805
> 
> 
> Tried it w the short puffer. I am hearing its very popular. This is a 36 and I'm normally a 40. My hubby said the "matador pants are cool. The Eiffel Tower top is over the top. And burn the jacket " haha!!


What's the fabric of the dress?  Wool?


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Hehe. I hope I have inspired y'all to buy something [emoji56]



You definitely did[emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> What's the fabric of the dress?  Wool?



From what I remember wool plus 4 percent mohair. There may be another fabric. It is very soft to the touch by hand. I just have sensitive skin.


----------



## pigleto972001

girleuro said:


> You definitely did[emoji4][emoji177]



Please share pics when y'all do !!! [emoji847]


----------



## pigleto972001

dharma said:


> It looks beautiful! Did you try a size smaller? I think it would look great as well, a closer fit if you don't plan to wear anything heavy under it. Can't wait to see the black version.



I didn't try the smaller size, but might be able to do that tomorrow. Haha. Larger skirt, smaller jacket. Of course after my meal tonite I got a food baby. My SA is going to say what happened ?!


----------



## argcdg

Gulp . . . I went in yesterday to look around before the sale and impulse-bought a Velcro jacket - the longer a-line one.  I love it - it's super comfortable and I think I will wear it with everything from jeans to cropped cigarette pants to dresses - but is this an insane thing to buy at full price?  I have a couple of Chanel coats but this is my first jacket; I usually find blazers uncomfortable but the combination of the shorter sleeve and the cotton tweed and the a-line shape was perfect for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Which one ?? Do you have a pic?  It is close to sale ... but if you love and you'd hate for it to go before it
might be worth full price. I don't know if spring things are still selling now or if everyone is waiting for the sale to start. It prob will be just a few weeks away.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Which one ?? Do you have a pic?  It is close to sale ... but if you love and you'd hate for it to go before it
> might be worth full price. I don't know if spring things are still selling now or if everyone is waiting for the sale to start. It prob will be just a few weeks away.


I didn't take a pic but it's this jacket.  The SA said it wouldn't go on sale because it's the last one they have . . .


----------



## pasha

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]



I like it too ! I think I'm one of the few who has mostly ecru jackets, as I like that the details and trims are more easily seen on light colored jackets. Must be my deteriorating eyesight brought on by age !


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3715761
> 
> Meep! I kinda really like it
> 
> [emoji57]


It looks great on you! is the fabric stiff? do you find the gold is too much IRL? and are the pockets fake? Sorry too many questions!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> There's one in cream too!
> View attachment 3715954


I love this! What is the material like? Does it have a lot of metallic fibres? I am quite sensitive and prone to skin itchiness. I even find certain cashmere itchy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> From what I remember wool plus 4 percent mohair. There may be another fabric. It is very soft to the touch by hand. I just have sensitive skin.


Just saw your answer. I will need to see. I am not a fan of mohair...


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> It looks great on you! is the fabric stiff? do you find the gold is too much IRL? and are the pockets fake? Sorry too many questions!



Ask away !!!

I think the gold is tasteful. It's very pretty. I do not think the fabric is stiff. I was quite comfortable in it and could move around in it easily. The pockets are stitched I believe. I think you could open them up ? I'll check when I go in. Hopefully the skirt arrives on time. If anything the one piece I had trouble w was getting the hook and eyes to work. I think once you get used to them it'll be fine. I was just scared I'd poke the fabric wrong. The lucite buttons are extra. I think if you wanted they can be removed.  They work w the jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just saw your answer. I will need to see. I am not a fan of mohair...



For me the fabric was super soft to the touch. I thought the metallic was well done. Up close it appears to be houndstooth. I think w a slip it could be manageable. I would suggest trying I w and without one perhaps. I can wear the cashmere fine but can itch w other fabrics. I'm still bummed the breeches itch me ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> For me the fabric was super soft to the touch. I thought the metallic was well done. Up close it appears to be houndstooth. I think w a slip it could be manageable. I would suggest trying I w and without one perhaps. I can wear the cashmere fine but can itch w other fabrics. I'm still bummed the breeches itch me ...


Thank you for the details.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Which one ?? Do you have a pic?  It is close to sale ... but if you love and you'd hate for it to go before it
> might be worth full price. I don't know if spring things are still selling now or if everyone is waiting for the sale to start. It prob will be just a few weeks away.


I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.  

When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495



Don't feel badly. It's no big deal to return to saks or any other store. A good SA wants you to be happy so you return in the future. I felt terrible that my SA spent so much time with me on Sunday and nothing was quite perfect. She sent me a lovely message saying that she hoped I enjoyed trying things and that she was sure I would find the perfect thing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh!!!! It's beautiful. That's the one I tried in Las Vegas  what size 

Totally up to you to return or not. And returning it to her or someone Else It depends on if you liked working with her. I return stuff a lot bc I get buyers remorse or something else comes along I like better. Haha. It's a beautiful coat. I had trouble saying no to it  my SA in Vegas thought it would hit sale. No guarantees. You could always talk to yours and see what happens. Mine is good about holding things before sale and keeping an eye on them. Ultimately you would have to decide how you would feel if it made sale or if it didn't and it was gone. Sometimes they can do a price adjustment if it's a certain time. You could see what the return policy is. I'm envious. It's a lovely piece !! . Hope I helped and didn't muddy the waters lol.

PbP is right. A good SA wants you to be happy. For the price you MUST be happy  chanel pricing demands it


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495


Why do you want to return it- it looks amazing on you? It's a very special jacket and so represents the data Center season!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Why do you want to return it- it looks amazing on you? It's a very special jacket and so represents the data Center season!


Sometimes things have a way of looking different when you get them home and in front of your own mirror.  Plus, there is the reality check that these things are quite expensive and you better be sure that you love them.   The Chanel Thread tPF Cheering Squad doesn't have to pay the bill.



argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495



If you don't love it, then take it back.  If you don't feel like facing the SA then go directly to the credit dept in the store and return it there.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think your SA would understand. If your hesitation is the price and you want to see if it makes sale she could work w you. She wants to make the sale. They still do well even at 40 off. If the jacket made 40 off and you're still hesitating then it isn't for you. There will always be beautiful jackets. You just have to decide if this is the one for you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495



It's a cute jacket. [emoji173]️[emoji254] If you have second thoughts don't worry and return. It's a sales relation and not a disappointed friend.


----------



## Pourquoipas

We had such a lovely sunny weather today and the robot came out of the closet[emoji41][emoji274]


----------



## pigleto972001

love  the white is so pretty !!!

My cream skirt is being shy. Won't get here til tomorrow sigh.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I think your SA would understand. If your hesitation is the price and you want to see if it makes sale she could work w you. She wants to make the sale. They still do well even at 40 off. If the jacket made 40 off and you're still hesitating then it isn't for you. There will always be beautiful jackets. You just have to decide if this is the one for you.


You guys are so helpful!  I am very torn - I loved the jacket in the store but did not love it as much when I got it home.  It is very expensive and I am just not sure I will wear it enough to justify the price; I am more of a coat and dress person than a jacket and pants person.  (I bought a navy Chanel dress the same day that I adore and am keeping!)  I think I will just be honest with the SA and let her know I am returning it.  I don't think it will go on sale but there's another dress that she thinks will go 40 off and that may be a better fit for me in any case.  Thank you for all the advice!  For some reason I have been very indecisive about this.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw-I understand. I've been there and been back and forth on chanel jackets in the past. I think if you return it and you don't think about it anymore it was the right move. If it doesn't make sale at saks but it does at chanel and you want it I can give you my SAs number. She's sweet  

Which dress did you get ?


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> We had such a lovely sunny weather today and the robot came out of the closet[emoji41][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716694



Beautiful look Pourquoipas [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh!!!! It's beautiful. That's the one I tried in Las Vegas  what size
> 
> Totally up to you to return or not. And returning it to her or someone Else It depends on if you liked working with her. I return stuff a lot bc I get buyers remorse or something else comes along I like better. Haha. It's a beautiful coat. I had trouble saying no to it  my SA in Vegas thought it would hit sale. No guarantees. You could always talk to yours and see what happens. Mine is good about holding things before sale and keeping an eye on them. Ultimately you would have to decide how you would feel if it made sale or if it didn't and it was gone. Sometimes they can do a price adjustment if it's a certain time. You could see what the return policy is. I'm envious. It's a lovely piece !! . Hope I helped and didn't muddy the waters lol.
> 
> PbP is right. A good SA wants you to be happy. For the price you MUST be happy  chanel pricing demands it



It is a 38 - this jacket seems to run big, as I am usually a 40.  Thanks again for your advice!  

Here is a (not very good) dressing room pic of the dress I bought the same day - this I am confident I will wear for years.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh man! The one I tried on was a 38 too. it is bigger in the shoulders.

Love the dress !!


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> You guys are so helpful!  I am very torn - I loved the jacket in the store but did not love it as much when I got it home.  It is very expensive and I am just not sure I will wear it enough to justify the price; I am more of a coat and dress person than a jacket and pants person.  (I bought a navy Chanel dress the same day that I adore and am keeping!)  I think I will just be honest with the SA and let her know I am returning it.  I don't think it will go on sale but there's another dress that she thinks will go 40 off and that may be a better fit for me in any case.  Thank you for all the advice!  For some reason I have been very indecisive about this.



If you didn't love it as much when you got home, I would wait and see if it goes on sale. There are some things that I like that I then love when they go on sale. But if you won't wear it even at 40% off, then it's not worth it. Your SA will understand! You still got the dress which is beautiful [emoji1360]


----------



## ailoveresale

Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress




The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks great on you!!! Yes it's very warm. I wish they had left the mohair out of it, sigh.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> You guys are so helpful!  I am very torn - I loved the jacket in the store but did not love it as much when I got it home.  It is very expensive and I am just not sure I will wear it enough to justify the price; I am more of a coat and dress person than a jacket and pants person.  (I bought a navy Chanel dress the same day that I adore and am keeping!)  I think I will just be honest with the SA and let her know I am returning it.  I don't think it will go on sale but there's another dress that she thinks will go 40 off and that may be a better fit for me in any case.  Thank you for all the advice!  For some reason I have been very indecisive about this.


I think you explained yourself about the jacket very well.  Take it back, and then you can always rethink it if goes on sale.  Many of us have liked a garment, but at the sale price as opposed to paying full retail.  I felt that way last year with the airline jacket and did get it on sale because my SA knew my feelings about it and managed to hold it for me.  You love the dress and paid full retail for it, so your SA has nothing to complain about and it will behoove her to keep you happy for future sales.  As Pourquoipas stated, your SA is not your BFF.  This is a business relationship.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.


If this is itchy, then even when we have a few cool days, you will not be running to wear it.  $$$ better spent on something else you will love and wear.


----------



## luckylove

argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495



I really think the jacket looks wonderful on you, but if you decide to return it, I would definitely return it to the SA who sold it to you so that she can have the opportunity to sell again to another customer and make the commission from the sale. SA's tend to appreciate the loyalty. It can be very competitive at department stores for pieces and if you return to someone else, it will be lost revenue for your SA. Sale is just around the corner; would you feel better about the purchase if you bought it all the sale price? She may be able to track one down for you once sale breaks if that comes into play for you... I know there are always pieces I don't hesitate to buy full price and others I think will make great sale purchases.... I do love it on you; let us know what you decide!


----------



## pigleto972001

The tricky thing also about the jacket is it will go with so much ! It looks great w the lace skirt I tried it with. I loved the navy Velcro. It will be beautiful w jeans and leggings too. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> It is a 38 - this jacket seems to run big, as I am usually a 40.  Thanks again for your advice!
> 
> Here is a (not very good) dressing room pic of the dress I bought the same day - this I am confident I will wear for years.
> 
> View attachment 3716717



This dress has allure! You'll get a lot of wear out of such an elegant dress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.



Lovely but even living in a pretty rough climate I tend to wear my lighter jackets and dresses more. I bought one very heavy tweed brasserie dress that I love when it pleases DH to turn our heating down in January but one is enough!


----------



## girleuro

argcdg said:


> It is a 38 - this jacket seems to run big, as I am usually a 40.  Thanks again for your advice!
> 
> Here is a (not very good) dressing room pic of the dress I bought the same day - this I am confident I will wear for years.
> 
> View attachment 3716717



It's beautiful! Fits you very well [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.



It's a beautiful dress,but I don't think for my tropical climate it will be good either .Even if it's not about climate,the dress will eat me alive [emoji15] 
I wanted the long one with open back,but I can't do itchy! my skin is very sensitive [emoji17]


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> The tricky thing also about the jacket is it will go with so much ! It looks great w the lace skirt I tried it with. I loved the navy Velcro. It will be beautiful w jeans and leggings too. Let us know what you decide.



That's the thing - it does seem versatile!  I will have to try it on with a bunch of different things this weekend and see what works.  And thank you @girleuro and @Pourquoipas!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Why do you want to return it- it looks amazing on you? It's a very special jacket and so represents the data Center season!


Do you think you'd wear it for work?  From hanging around here for a while, I think we may have similar jobs . . . (If I recall correctly, your post on the Constance Cartable caused me to *obsess* about getting one so I could carry it to meetings -- never succeeded though . . . )


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.


What a shame that it's itchy as I really, really like this dress...both in cream and in black.


----------



## chaneljewel

argcdg said:


> It is a 38 - this jacket seems to run big, as I am usually a 40.  Thanks again for your advice!
> 
> Here is a (not very good) dressing room pic of the dress I bought the same day - this I am confident I will wear for years.
> 
> View attachment 3716717


Like this!   From what season?


----------



## argcdg

chaneljewel said:


> Like this!   From what season?


Thanks! It's SS17. The photo is really not good; the dress has bell sleeves and a zip front. It's cotton; very comfortable.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's so cool! I guess the bell sleeves would make it hard to wear the jacket over it


----------



## argcdg

chaneljewel said:


> Like this!   From what season?


Here's a better pic (from the website):


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> It's so cool! I guess the bell sleeves would make it hard to wear the jacket over it


Thanks! Alas yes, but I have a roomy red and navy coat from airline that will work nicely!


----------



## dharma

argcdg said:


> Thanks! Alas yes, but I have a roomy red and navy coat from airline that will work nicely!


Love the dresss! I love the jacket too but only you know if you will wear it. I have returned a sale Chanel piece to Saks in the past, it was one of those "what was I thinking?" moments.  Just not me when I got it home, I think I had on sale blinders. Don't feel bad but do take it back to the SA that sold it to you.  That way she can resell or even save it for you if sale would interest you. On June 9th, the list of sale comes out in the US. Not sure if that's a purchase day but I do know several friends have things held for them already and one of my friends has this same jacket on her sale list.


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> We had such a lovely sunny weather today and the robot came out of the closet[emoji41][emoji274]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3716694


You always look so lovely! This suit is perfect on you


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Here is my mod pic of the itchy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cut is lovely but even with a slip I think it will be itchy for me. And too warm for my climate! But it's a beautiful dress.


Gorgeous! Shame that it's itchy.


----------



## pigleto972001

June 9!!! Surely saks could do a price adjustment if the jacket did make sale  you could check. That's just a week away .


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> Do you think you'd wear it for work?  From hanging around here for a while, I think we may have similar jobs . . . (If I recall correctly, your post on the Constance Cartable caused me to *obsess* about getting one so I could carry it to meetings -- never succeeded though . . . )



Hi! You know there are still an occasional Cartable popping into Hermes boutiques here and there- I saw a gorgeous black one out on the display shelf a month ago-but it sold quickly I was told -
If we do have similar jobs then the answer is yes- I would wear that jacket to work but would take it back to all black- a black skirt and blouse or shift dress- or maybe over a cream wool dress.
My job/world is super conservative (maybe like yours?)
I'm biased -I love that Jacket you bought - and would wear it work and to travel in. On weekends I'd wear it with a colored shift dress or perhaps skinny pants  and white blouse or T, a very French retro vintage look --
Several here have suggested to ask if it is going on sale soon- would that make a difference to you ?
It's true if you don't love it then you should return 
Chanel should be love-
The Chanel in my closet makes me smile -if this jacket isn't LOVE then perhaps it's right to return or exchange it -


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks great on you!!! Yes it's very warm. I wish they had left the mohair out of it, sigh.





gracekelly said:


> If this is itchy, then even when we have a few cool days, you will not be running to wear it.  $$$ better spent on something else you will love and wear.





Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely but even living in a pretty rough climate I tend to wear my lighter jackets and dresses more. I bought one very heavy tweed brasserie dress that I love when it pleases DH to turn our heating down in January but one is enough!





girleuro said:


> It's a beautiful dress,but I don't think for my tropical climate it will be good either .Even if it's not about climate,the dress will eat me alive [emoji15]
> I wanted the long one with open back,but I can't do itchy! my skin is very sensitive [emoji17]





chaneljewel said:


> What a shame that it's itchy as I really, really like this dress...both in cream and in black.





dharma said:


> Gorgeous! Shame that it's itchy.



It's actually quite soft and gorgeous in person, I just have sensitive skin. For instance the Paris-Rome LBJ itches me if I wear it with a t shirt. If you don't have an aversion to mohair like I do, you might be ok. It's also very warm so I just would not get use out of it...might work well for someone else!


----------



## ailoveresale

I popped in to my boutique to try some things today. Didn't walk out with anything. I think this collection is not suited well for my body type and climate. 
I did like the grey/black Sofia jacket but it was not love. It also didn't look right when fastened up.



They only had a size 34 for me to try in the black jacket. Again, not love...



The other tweed mix and tweed with leather jackets just seemed strange on me





And the short puffer was also no good



Money saved!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I popped in to my boutique to try some things today. Didn't walk out with anything. I think this collection is not suited well for my body type and climate.
> I did like the grey/black Sofia jacket but it was not love. It also didn't look right when fastened up.
> View attachment 3717348
> 
> 
> They only had a size 34 for me to try in the black jacket. Again, not love...
> View attachment 3717351
> 
> 
> The other tweed mix and tweed with leather jackets just seemed strange on me
> View attachment 3717352
> 
> View attachment 3717353
> 
> 
> And the short puffer was also no good
> View attachment 3717354
> 
> 
> Money saved!



I really love the first and second jackets on you. The neat collar and cuffs make the first very special. Of course if you don't love it [emoji817] it's money saved.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I popped in to my boutique to try some things today. Didn't walk out with anything. I think this collection is not suited well for my body type and climate.
> I did like the grey/black Sofia jacket but it was not love. It also didn't look right when fastened up.
> View attachment 3717348
> 
> 
> They only had a size 34 for me to try in the black jacket. Again, not love...
> View attachment 3717351
> 
> 
> The other tweed mix and tweed with leather jackets just seemed strange on me
> View attachment 3717352
> 
> View attachment 3717353
> 
> 
> And the short puffer was also no good
> View attachment 3717354
> 
> 
> Money saved!



The first jacket fits you nicely,ailoveresale,but if it's no love,then no need to waist money.
I like puffer . I think would be very versatile in hot climate. You can wear up or down . I would wear with long dresses for those chilly evenings on the ocean or maybe wide high waisted 
pants,jeans . I am considering to purchase. [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

I also liked the first and second jackets ! The grey one is very pretty on you. The puffer is cute but I know how you feel about it. It just was too cropped on me. It looks cute on you !!There is another nylon puffer that I wish my store had gotten. It is longer and was worn w an evening gown. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a pic on instagram. Of course the sleeves are a bit short. I'd love to see this on


----------



## pigleto972001

Black longer jacket on instagram. I don't know. I like the cream


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Hi! You know there are still an occasional Cartable popping into Hermes boutiques here and there- I saw a gorgeous black one out on the display shelf a month ago-but it sold quickly I was told -
> If we do have similar jobs then the answer is yes- I would wear that jacket to work but would take it back to all black- a black skirt and blouse or shift dress- or maybe over a cream wool dress.
> My job/world is super conservative (maybe like yours?)
> I'm biased -I love that Jacket you bought - and would wear it work and to travel in. On weekends I'd wear it with a colored shift dress or perhaps skinny pants  and white blouse or T, a very French retro vintage look --
> Several here have suggested to ask if it is going on sale soon- would that make a difference to you ?
> It's true if you don't love it then you should return
> Chanel should be love-
> The Chanel in my closet makes me smile -if this jacket isn't LOVE then perhaps it's right to return or exchange it -



Thanks - this is super helpful! Yes, very conservative job with a lot of international travel. I'm going to return the jacket and see if it goes to sale. One issue I'm having is that I don't have a lot of solid dresses in my wardrobe, so the underneath choices are somewhat limited.  Keeping the dress though! Thank you all again for your advice!! And hmmm re the Cartable - will have to keep my eye out!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Black longer jacket on instagram. I don't know. I like the cream
> View attachment 3717527
> View attachment 3717528


Love both of those jackets!!


----------



## lulilu

I love this style!



argcdg said:


> I'm sorry; I messed this up last night.  Here is a pic.  I should probably just return it but I am slightly afraid to!  Returning to Saks is no big deal, right?  I feel bad because the SA is very sweet; I've worked with her before and she spent a lot of time with me on this one.
> 
> When you guys return things to department stores do you go back to your SA or do you try to go when she is not there?  Any advice would be much appreciated - I would like to be able to work with her again.  Should I text her and say I am planning to return it?
> 
> View attachment 3716495


----------



## lulilu

ailoveresale said:


> I popped in to my boutique to try some things today. Didn't walk out with anything. I think this collection is not suited well for my body type and climate.
> I did like the grey/black Sofia jacket but it was not love. It also didn't look right when fastened up.
> View attachment 3717348
> 
> 
> They only had a size 34 for me to try in the black jacket. Again, not love...
> View attachment 3717351
> 
> 
> The other tweed mix and tweed with leather jackets just seemed strange on me
> View attachment 3717352
> 
> View attachment 3717353
> 
> 
> And the short puffer was also no good
> View attachment 3717354
> 
> 
> Money saved!



I love the sophia jackets on you!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I popped in to my boutique to try some things today. Didn't walk out with anything. I think this collection is not suited well for my body type and climate.
> I did like the grey/black Sofia jacket but it was not love. It also didn't look right when fastened up.
> View attachment 3717348
> 
> 
> They only had a size 34 for me to try in the black jacket. Again, not love...
> View attachment 3717351
> 
> 
> The other tweed mix and tweed with leather jackets just seemed strange on me
> View attachment 3717352
> 
> View attachment 3717353
> 
> 
> And the short puffer was also no good
> View attachment 3717354
> 
> 
> Money saved!



I agree. All No. My DH didn't like the Sofia jacket closed either. He didn't like how asymmetric the closure was. The SM at the store was very honest with me. She didn't like where the pockets fell on my normal size nor the length. She recommended that I size up to get more length and then take it in considerably. That's when I decided it was a no for me.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree. All No. My DH didn't like the Sofia jacket closed either. He didn't like how asymmetric the closure was. The SM at the store was very honest with me. She didn't like where the pockets fell on my normal size nor the length. She recommended that I size up to get more length and then take it in considerably. That's when I decided it was a no for me.



Yes exactly my issue - I think this collection isn't working for those of us with a chest. The closure wasn't right specifically because of my boobs (and I'm not that big, 34C). And the others just seemed weird or ill fitting. It's unfortunate because the pieces are beautiful, but I think this is good for me because I'd like to save up for my Kelly... and the pieces I'm hoping to get from spring/summer on sale [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.






The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks awesome on you!!!!!! Great choice. Yahoo! Let's see. I like the skirt a little longer. But I think it looks fine even shorter. It is a great suit. I'm happy you like it 

The black one is pretty but I think the cream is a sure bet


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753


Love the cream suit on you! Smashing! In terms of skirt length, I think either works. I always have a preference for knee length instead of longer so that would be my choice.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.  Like your shoulder tweak as well.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753


Beautiful!  I like the shorter one in the first picture.
This is how the model wore it at the show.  Looks like your shorter length to me.


----------



## Genie27

I love it on you, PqP! It fits beautifully under the bust. 
I prefer the altered shoulder as well as the shorter skirt. The less dramatic shoulder makes it more wearable long term.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



LOVE LOVE LOVE the cream on you!!!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



It's simply perfection on you! Shorter skirt unless you plan to always wear it with high heels.


----------



## pigleto972001

How was the shoulder made less dramatic ?

The shorter skirt I could see working better. Agreed


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto, I believe the shoulder was just pinned a bit pre-alteration - you can see in the first photo, versus the second one, where it is flat across the top and the end sticks out a bit more.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> How was the shoulder made less dramatic ?
> 
> The shorter skirt I could see working better. Agreed


It was pinned in the first picture and not that it was less dramatic as much as it was not drooping.  The pinning gave it a clean line straight across.  I prefer that look on all my jackets and that is why I sometimes add a pad.  I added a pad for this inside my recent cardigan purchase too..


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh yes i see now Grace and Genie! Makes since. I like the shoulder pinned.


----------



## gracekelly

I just wanted to add that I prefer the pinned look on PQP and I think it looks so much better than the runway picture where the shoulders are drooping on the model r as well.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753


I like the skirt longer on you.  Both are beautiful on you though!  You really rock a suit.  The black jacket works better for my environment, which is very casual.   If I wore the cream suit, people would probably ask if I'm heading to a wedding.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



Wow this looks amazing on you!  Easy choice indeed!  The black is nice but the cream is by far and away the winner.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks awesome on you!!!!!! Great choice. Yahoo! Let's see. I like the skirt a little longer. But I think it looks fine even shorter. It is a great suit. I'm happy you like it
> 
> The black one is pretty but I think the cream is a sure bet





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love the cream suit on you! Smashing! In terms of skirt length, I think either works. I always have a preference for knee length instead of longer so that would be my choice.





gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  I like the shorter one in the first picture.
> This is how the model wore it at the show.  Looks like your shorter length to me.





Genie27 said:


> I love it on you, PqP! It fits beautifully under the bust.
> I prefer the altered shoulder as well as the shorter skirt. The less dramatic shoulder makes it more wearable long term.





BBC said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the cream on you!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's simply perfection on you! Shorter skirt unless you plan to always wear it with high heels.





pigleto972001 said:


> How was the shoulder made less dramatic ?
> 
> The shorter skirt I could see working better. Agreed





gracekelly said:


> It was pinned in the first picture and not that it was less dramatic as much as it was not drooping.  The pinning gave it a clean line straight across.  I prefer that look on all my jackets and that is why I sometimes add a pad.  I added a pad for this inside my recent cardigan purchase too..





gracekelly said:


> I just wanted to add that I prefer the pinned look on PQP and I think it looks so much better than the runway picture where the shoulders are drooping on the model r as well.





pigleto972001 said:


> Oh yes i see now Grace and Genie! Makes since. I like the shoulder pinned.



Thank you Pigleto, xiangxiang, PbP, BBC and gracekelly for your advice.
It's really much more fun to shop with your sharp expertise behind me.
 I'll go for the knee-length and the seamstress advised to remove 1,5 cm on shoulder width. Now that you say so gracekelly I see what is bothering me on Cara's exaggerated shoulders. It's more flattering tweaked and with shorter arms.
What I like particularly on the jacket is the run around under bust trim. It really adds a lot to the general shape.
You all have eagle eyes. [emoji254][emoji254]
For anyone who regrets not being able to afford the decorated jacket, this one is glamorous enough IMO.
But worn with a black T and some straight leg jeans it's like a different jacket.  
For the black one I'd prefer the sequins style.


----------



## gracekelly

PQP, I missed the shortened arms!  I went back to look.  Yes,  soooo much better!  Just received a text that it is in.  I am tempted to go and try it, though I believe it too heavy for my climate.


----------



## lulilu

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



I love how this fits you!  Amazing what an expert tailor can do -- the jacket is perfect!  I don't own any Chanel skirts, but agree that a shorter length will be flattering.  But beautiful as it is as well.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> PQP, I missed the shortened arms!  I went back to look.  Yes,  soooo much better!  Just received a text that it is in.  I am tempted to go and try it, though I believe it too heavy for my climate.



Nope it's not heavy. Surprisingly I could wear it now and it's 20 Celsius 
It's a light wool, it could be suitable for CA.


----------



## Pourquoipas

lulilu said:


> I love how this fits you!  Amazing what an expert tailor can do -- the jacket is perfect!  I don't own any Chanel skirts, but agree that a shorter length will be flattering.  But beautiful as it is as well.



It's good it's always the same seamstress who comes to the boutique. It takes her a second to understand. I have a deep respect for this profession. It needs a sharp eye and a lot of patience on the details.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Nope it's not heavy. Surprisingly I could wear it now and it's 20 Celsius
> It's a light wool, it could be suitable for CA.



Seconded. The jacket is pretty light weight  could work there


----------



## pigleto972001

Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> It's good it's always the same seamstress who comes to the boutique. It takes her a second to understand. I have a deep respect for this profession. It needs a sharp eye and a lot of patience on the details.


Lucky you!    I am very pleased with the alterations that I have had at the two local Chanel Depts.   This is the first time that I can say that after years of the worst ever and I always had to get them redone by a private person.  Once a tailor gets to know you and what you like and need, it is a breeze!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718045


I think this looks great and perhaps best as a suit and that is the reason I will stay away lol!  I have no need for a suit at this point in life and I don't need another ivory jacket to wear with jeans or dark pants. I have several already and enough is enough.    *I am planning on repeating this mantra hourly to convince myself*


----------



## pigleto972001

Ahem. They make it in black too [emoji33][emoji848][emoji43][emoji56]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ahem. They make it in black too [emoji33][emoji848][emoji43][emoji56]


No more black jackets with glitz.  The Robot is going to hold me for a while in that department.


----------



## luckylove

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



The suit is stunning on you with the minor tweaks! I tried it on today at the boutique, but could not make it work for me. At least my wallet is breathing a sigh of relief!


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



The cream one looks absolutely stunning on you Pourquoipas [emoji177]


----------



## luckylove

Has anyone tried the fringe jacket for pre fall? I am curious what everybody thinks of it. My SA put me down for it thinking I needed a statement jacket but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## argcdg

So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753



All of this is gorgeous on you!! I like the skirt in the shorter length slightly better but it's beautiful both ways - can't go wrong.


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718045



Looks beautiful on you Pigleto [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## luckylove

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



This is gorgeous on you! Keeping fingers crossed for you that you can grab it when sale arrives!


----------



## Baglover121

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753


 Stunning! I like the shorter version


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



Yes! I think this is a better choice. Looks great on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think this is a great choice! Very classic and wearable for years. 

I'm struggling to decide on the jacket. The skirt is a definite yes. I love the jacket but I don't wear suits. I would prob wear them separately. the jacket looked so nice on me. I just don't know about it's wearability. I really couldn't wear it to work. I'm torn.


----------



## girleuro

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



Great choice! Looks very lovely on you [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> I think this is a great choice! Very classic and wearable for years.
> 
> I'm struggling to decide on the jacket. The skirt is a definite yes. I love the jacket but I don't wear suits. I would prob wear them separately. the jacket looked so nice on me. I just don't know about it's wearability. I really couldn't wear it to work. I'm torn.



Looks beautiful on you pigleto,but if you don't think that it's versatile for you,maybe you should pass and if it gets to sale then make that decision 
Chanel should be love of the first sight . So I think you should take your time and think about it. Collection just arrived. You have plenty time to make your mind. [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> I made my cosmopolite choice today. Decision was easy.
> First picture shown potentially altered with shorter skirt and arms plus a little tweak on shoulders. The second in original state. I'd really appreciate some input on how to chose the skirt length this time. I might leave it long as the jacket is longer.
> I love it. Everything about it , the fabric, gold trim on cream and even the big lucite buttons but I understand it's not everybody's taste. It's outspoken.
> 
> View attachment 3717750
> View attachment 3717751
> 
> 
> 
> The black is very nice but a thicker tweed and the zip makes it more casual. It could work as an outerwear style. I can't afford both of course.
> The two tweeds shorter jacket doesn't work for me.
> Coppola wasn't in (yet?) but I have enough dark jackets.
> View attachment 3717753


It looks really gorgeous on you. The alterations are perfect. I like the shorter, it doesn't seem as short as your other short skirts so it's still a change and a nice length right at the knee. 


pigleto972001 said:


> Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718045


 yes you do yes you do I'm glad you tried the smaller size, it's much better. I totally understand though about not needing it. I'm not even going to try it because I know this cut is perfect for my build. And I truly don't need such an elegant look. It's my dream life, not my real one, hahaha


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



I have this dress and have worn it so much 
Christine LeGarde has this suit with the shorter jacket 
Great choice !!


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



I think you made the right decision! This set is stunning, crossing fingers for you that it makes the sale!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718045



The set looks great on you! You may not need it, but if you want it...
I think the jacket can be worn casually. It would look great with a black skinny pant or even cuffed boyfriend jeans for an edgy look, maybe with some brogues?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> The set looks great on you! You may not need it, but if you want it...
> I think the jacket can be worn casually. It would look great with a black skinny pant or even cuffed boyfriend jeans for an edgy look, maybe with some brogues?



Nice ideas. The suit is elegant and the individual pieces are great stand alone pieces. The prices are also good. If the color worked for me i would definitely get it. I'm not sure how I would feel about black and gold. The cream color is amazing,


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I think the black version will be pretty but i think the cream is gorgeous ! I tried the jacket w jeans. It looked so good ha ha.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I think the black version will be pretty but i think the cream is gorgeous ! I tried the jacket w jeans. It looked so good ha ha.


Just stop. Please.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Just stop. Please.



Really? The color and fit would work for you and the price point is good. Why not? [emoji51]


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> I have this dress and have worn it so much
> Christine LeGarde has this suit with the shorter jacket
> Great choice !!


Wait, you have it and Christine LaGarde has it?!  That seals it - the suit is a keeper for sure. (The hours I have spent studying photos of her outfits while sitting on conference calls . . . )

And thank you Pigleto, LuckyLove, Pocketbook Pup, Girleuro, Ailoveresale!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Really? The color and fit would work for you and the price point is good. Why not? [emoji51]


To me it's so dressy and elegant in this colorway. I have a difficult time in my mind stretching it into my look which is less polished, or should I say more deconstructed.  It's so much easier to imagine wearing the Sophia jacket in black or grey. Now if the Sophia black with fringe was available in ivory, I could imagine that for myself. Maybe it's the gold? Seeing it modeled here makes me question my conviction because it really looks great on everyone who's tried it.


----------



## argcdg

girleuro said:


> Looks beautiful on you Pigleto [emoji4][emoji177]


It really does - looks like it fits perfectly.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hehe ! I'm going to sleep on it  it's still a bit pricey for me and I want to make sure I am happy with my decision. It is early. You never know what might fly out of here and what might linger. I appreciate your advice !!!  You guys understand [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> To me it's so dressy and elegant in this colorway. I have a difficult time in my mind stretching it into my look which is less polished, or should I say more deconstructed.  It's so much easier to imagine wearing the Sophia jacket in black or grey. Now if the Sophia black with fringe was available in ivory, I could imagine that for myself. Maybe it's the gold? Seeing it modeled here makes me question my conviction because it really looks great on everyone who's tried it.



Makes complete sense. I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I think the black version will be pretty but i think the cream is gorgeous ! I tried the jacket w jeans. It looked so good ha ha.



This looks fabulous on you...you have to get the jacket.  I think you'll eventually regret it if you don't as it's such a gorgeous suit!...even if you wear the pieces separately.


----------



## chaneljewel

PQP, the cream suit is beautiful on you.   I prefer the shorter skirt although the longer one looks elegant too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Skirt fits ! The 38 jacket is better too but I don't need it. Don't need it   Don't need it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718045



This is perfect ! To make it less formal in winter I plan to wear it with knit stockings and maybe a caramel color turtleneck. I'll hang the jacket on my office chair to be less formal [emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081



Perfect choice! Very wearable , fingers crossed you'll find it.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think this looks great and perhaps best as a suit and that is the reason I will stay away lol!  I have no need for a suit at this point in life and I don't need another ivory jacket to wear with jeans or dark pants. I have several already and enough is enough.    *I am planning on repeating this mantra hourly to convince myself*





luckylove said:


> The suit is stunning on you with the minor tweaks! I tried it on today at the boutique, but could not make it work for me. At least my wallet is breathing a sigh of relief!





girleuro said:


> The cream one looks absolutely stunning on you Pourquoipas [emoji177]





argcdg said:


> All of this is gorgeous on you!! I like the skirt in the shorter length slightly better but it's beautiful both ways - can't go wrong.





Baglover121 said:


> Stunning! I like the shorter version





dharma said:


> It looks really gorgeous on you. The alterations are perfect. I like the shorter, it doesn't seem as short as your other short skirts so it's still a change and a nice length right at the knee.
> yes you do yes you do I'm glad you tried the smaller size, it's much better. I totally understand though about not needing it. I'm not even going to try it because I know this cut is perfect for my build. And I truly don't need such an elegant look. It's my dream life, not my real one, hahaha



Agree with you gracekelly [emoji255]and dharma [emoji255]it's a true suit but why not? I've no glamorous lifestyle at all but I'll wear it, maybe a little over the top but I need to materialize this dream[emoji12]. And I'll have it shortened just to the knee it will still feel grown up enough [emoji854]
Thank you lucklove, girleuro, baglover, argcdg.[emoji255][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]

I'm hoping other ladies will get it to discover more styling options plus it's reasonably priced on Chanel standards.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> This is perfect ! To make it less formal in winter I plan to wear it with knit stockings and maybe a caramel color turtleneck. I'll hang the jacket on my office chair to be less formal [emoji848]



Ooooh that sounds quite nice. The pretty backwards cardigan is the perfect tan/caramel color too. My friend who was with me said my YG van cleef 10 motif matches it perfectly.  The jacket is a good price. My issue is I really want the skirt too which nudges it up into expensive territory for me. I never get suits bc I don't wear them


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooooh that sounds quite nice. The pretty backwards cardigan is the perfect tan/caramel color too. My friend who was with me said my YG van cleef 10 motif matches it perfectly.  The jacket is a good price. My issue is I really want the skirt too which nudges it up into expensive territory for me. I never get suits bc I don't wear them



The skirt will be perfect for you. It'll be smashing with your cardigan and Alhambra. My daughter said that I should take the skirt in any case and the jacket if I want to splurge.


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> So thank you all very much for the Velcro-jacket advice yesterday. I did return it; the SA was lovely about it; and I will probably spend the money saved on this suit if it goes to sale - it is more my speed (and please excuse the knobby knees!):
> View attachment 3718081


Here are some photos to inspire you. Princess Kate had a bespoke version of this made for her which she wore to France -
A few pictures are IG photos I found.
The last few pics are me last weekend in a glamorous airport bathroom -
This is casual weekend wear, the dress paired with an Hermes leather jacket - or a casual boy bag.


----------



## TankerToad

The black Ritz jacket someone here was asking about 
Love the details on this !!


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3718671
> View attachment 3718672
> 
> 
> The black Ritz jacket someone here was asking about
> Love the details on this !!



It is really beautiful. Sadly, I think I am too short to pull of some of the gorgeous looks from this season. I do love seeing them styled on everyone here, though!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3718671
> View attachment 3718672
> 
> 
> The black Ritz jacket someone here was asking about
> Love the details on this !!


❤️❤️❤️


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Here are some photos to inspire you. Princess Kate had a bespoke version of this made for her which she wore to France -
> A few pictures are IG photos I found.
> The last few pics are me last weekend in a glamorous airport bathroom -
> This is casual weekend wear, the dress paired with an Hermes leather jacket - or a casual boy bag.
> 
> View attachment 3718658
> View attachment 3718659
> View attachment 3718660
> View attachment 3718661
> View attachment 3718663
> View attachment 3718664
> View attachment 3718665
> View attachment 3718666
> View attachment 3718667



Oh my goodness - these are amazing - thank you so very much!!  I searched for the LaGarde photos last night and couldn't find them.  The dress looks absolutely beautiful on you - I love how you styled it with the heel and the red jacket.  Love the idea of wearing the pieces separately; the SA suggested the jacket with black leggings and boots but I couldn't envision it until I saw the pic you posted.  Thanks again!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourqouipas, your daughter is right !! Skirt then splurge on jacket. 

Hmmm the pics of the black are making me think I need that black skirt too. The gold pops on it. Beautiful 

I loved Kate Middletons dress version. Thanks for the pics. The dress you have is very versatile !!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Pourqouipas, your daughter is right !! Skirt then splurge on jacket.
> 
> Hmmm the pics of the black are making me think I need that black skirt too. The gold pops on it. Beautiful
> 
> I loved Kate Middletons dress version. Thanks for the pics. The dress you have is very versatile !!



I'm wondering about buying the black and white Sofia skirt even if I don't like the jacket. Any thoughts? It's $2500 so a bit more expensive than the cream or black.


----------



## pigleto972001

I thought it looked very nice on you !! If you're able to style it I think it would be a lovely piece to get. Especially if you're still thinking about it days later. I'm loving that black skirt w the gold trim. I'd be curious to see the jacket in black w the lucite buttons


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I thought it looked very nice on you !! If you're able to style it I think it would be a lovely piece to get. Especially if you're still thinking about it days later. I'm loving that black skirt w the gold trim. I'd be curious to see the jacket in black w the lucite buttons




Thanks. I really like the skirts with a solid wool or leather jacket. I might go for it. Then if the Sofia jacket eventually goes on sale I could pick it up relatively inexpensively  and just be content to wear it as a suit and not worry about making it work with other things.

The most difficult thing for me is that things are arriving slowly. And the SAs are pressuring to make a decision on the spot. I'd really like to be able to see more and pick the best things for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh gosh. I never like being pressured. My SA is pretty good about it. The pieces are trickling in. It's hard to jump on the jacket right away when there are other pieces coming. But I know it could go quickly. One never knows. 

The skirt had a very pretty fabric and trim. I think it'd be a great piece for you. And I thought the jacket did look rather nice on you either w a pair of pants or w the skirt. [emoji106][emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh gosh. I never like being pressured. My SA is pretty good about it. The pieces are trickling in. It's hard to jump on the jacket right away when there are other pieces coming. But I know it could go quickly. One never knows.
> 
> The skirt had a very pretty fabric and trim. I think it'd be a great piece for you. And I thought the jacket did look rather nice on you either w a pair of pants or w the skirt. [emoji106][emoji1]



They aren't trying to be mean. I just think they are afraid the pieces will go fast and that will be it.  Thanks. The skirt is coming to me. I need to upgrade my skirt wardrobe a bit so I'm sure I can use it. I'll play the wait and see game with the matching jacket. If it eventually goes on sale I will snatch it up. MySA is also sending the toned down version of the black round neck jacket so I can try it for size and fit. I am still considering the runway version. Thanks for your advice! [emoji8]


----------



## pigleto972001

No problem ! I love the skirts this season. So wearable  I told my SA I needed more separates so he was trying to talk me out of the jacket initially lol. Let us know when you get the pieces to try and send us pics please !! [emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball




----------



## 911snowball

Pbp,my jacket from Paris has arrived!!  I LOVE IT. Thank you so much for posting your photo. It goes with everything and it fits like a dream. I am so happy with it. !  I spent a good hour trying on the new collection and my SA (a lovely millennial) loves to take photos and encouraged me to post all of them. So I will later. I tried all the jackets and some skirts.
I went straight to the boutique from Bar Method so please forgive my lululemon underpinnings but I couldn't wait to pick up my jacket. The blue/navy tweed is gorgeous.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3719068
> View attachment 3719069



Both fits you like a glove, congrats ![emoji95]


----------



## girleuro

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3719068
> View attachment 3719069



It's beautiful fit on you[emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

Great pics ! Can't wait to see more. PbP that's a nice skirt too [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3719068
> View attachment 3719069



I'm so glad it worked out! 

You look amazing. I thought wow that looks great with black leggings. [emoji23] wish I looked that good after exercising. Is the skirt a knot material or woven? It's really nice.


----------



## pigleto972001

Look similar to the itchy dresses w grid pattern?


----------



## 911snowball

I am not tall enough to carry this one  but the detail is really special. I am only 5'4" but on a tall woman this would be stunning.


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> I am not tall enough to carry this one  but the detail is really special. I am only 5'4" but on a tall woman this would be stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719275
> View attachment 3719276



Agree this is stunning!


----------



## 911snowball

My SA really pushed me to try on the skirt. She is taking me out of my comfort zone (knee length pencil skirts) and I appreciate it.  It is really pretty on and it reminds me of the gorgeous one that Ari bought from Cruise. I don't have anything like this and I am showing the shoes I have reserved to go with it if I decide to take it.


----------



## 911snowball

The skirt is woven- a very beautiful champagne with just the slightest sparkle. It is very subtle. We are thinking that we will try it with the back button short sleeve sweater when it arrives but she also suggested a crisp white shirt with a cardigan for work


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> My SA really pushed me to try on the skirt. She is taking me out of my comfort zone (knee length pencil skirts) and I appreciate it.  It is really pretty on and it reminds me of the gorgeous one that Ari bought from Cruise. I don't have anything like this and I am showing the shoes I have reserved to go with it if I decide to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719280



Very pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the black longer jacket !!! It's way too much for me. It won't stop me from trying it if I can he he. The woven skirt is super pretty. Love !!!


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> I am not tall enough to carry this one  but the detail is really special. I am only 5'4" but on a tall woman this would be stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719275
> View attachment 3719276


I think it looks amazing on you actually! And the sleeves are perfect.


----------



## dharma

911snowball said:


> I am not tall enough to carry this one  but the detail is really special. I am only 5'4" but on a tall woman this would be stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719275
> View attachment 3719276


Wow! What a fun time you had! I think it looks great actually. I wonder if they could take an inch off the bottom without spoiling the line of it? I love that little gold charm. Just beautiful.


----------



## TankerToad

Well, I succumbed to the black and gold jacket today 
With the support from a friend here and my most wonderful SA.
No excuses ....
This jacket is fabulous.
And yes,  I'm 5'8" without heels. My boutique ordered  just one in each size- so I went ahead and got the skirt as well.
At this point, what the heck ?
Fit like a glove- who am I to argue with a perfect black suit? 
No alterations needed
Which is rare for me 
The detail work on this jacket is remarkable 
On each pocket is a small replica of the doors on the Ritz hotel.
And the buttons on the cuff are gorgeous.


----------



## TankerToad

Took these photos for a friend 
Last one in the system for my boutique 
Love the retro swing style 
Lighter weight
Delicious colors
And blue (!) Velcro


----------



## pigleto972001

Gorgeous !!! The black suit is perfection. Why not indeed !!! I love it. 

The other jacket also is lovely. The tweed is very pretty and I love the tiny chanel printed throughout. And yes the blue velcro!!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

And for fun 
This is seriously fun


----------



## pigleto972001

More pics !!!! Love it. It is so fun trying things on ! Do they have the other puffers ? [emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

For those who have more leeway in their day wear 
This is stunning


----------



## TankerToad

This made several magazine covers 
Beautiful !!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> My SA really pushed me to try on the skirt. She is taking me out of my comfort zone (knee length pencil skirts) and I appreciate it.  It is really pretty on and it reminds me of the gorgeous one that Ari bought from Cruise. I don't have anything like this and I am showing the shoes I have reserved to go with it if I decide to take it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719280



Love this quiet elegance 
One would never tire of this set


----------



## 911snowball

In my next life, I am going to be tall like this.   TT, you look GORGEOUS in the black as well as everything else.  Wow!


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719352
> View attachment 3719353
> 
> For those who have more leeway in their day wear
> This is stunning



Yes i loved the tweed !!!!!!! It was too boxy on me. Its still at my store. Im quite sure it will make sale where I am.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes i loved the tweed !!!!!!! It was too boxy on me. Its still at my store. Im quite sure it will make sale where I am.



Love that boxy shape -- so Chanel.
The colors are so dynamic on this jacket..


----------



## pigleto972001

The little bit of tweed that has the shiny light blue. So pretty !!! I liked the big brooch that was on it on the runway ...


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719343
> View attachment 3719344
> View attachment 3719345
> 
> Took these photos for a friend
> Last one in the system for my boutique
> Love the retro swing style
> Lighter weight
> Delicious colors
> And blue (!) Velcro


Now I'm loving it more!!!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719343
> View attachment 3719344
> View attachment 3719345
> 
> Took these photos for a friend
> Last one in the system for my boutique
> Love the retro swing style
> Lighter weight
> Delicious colors
> And blue (!) Velcro


That is the jacket I returned yesterday - and seeing it on you is giving me serious second thoughts! You look amazing in all of these pics - especially the black jacket with gold buttons, which is perfection.


----------



## chaneljewel

TT, I can't say enough about the black suit.  It's truly a gorgeous piece of Chanel.   You can even wear each piece separately to create totally new looks.  Fabulous fit!!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719354
> View attachment 3719355
> 
> This made several magazine covers
> Beautiful !!


I tried on this pink one too - so pretty - seems likely it will make it to sale, no?


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> In my next life, I am going to be tall like this.   TT, you look GORGEOUS in the black as well as everything else.  Wow!



I've tried to stretch more in yoga to get taller but...no luck.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> And for fun
> This is seriously fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719348
> View attachment 3719349
> View attachment 3719350
> View attachment 3719351



Such a sparkly fun sweater!  Glistens in a pretty way!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719354
> View attachment 3719355
> 
> This made several magazine covers
> Beautiful !!


I seriously considered buying the matching dress but then decided it was too specifically. It is so pretty though.  The colors are wow.


----------



## argcdg

chaneljewel said:


> TT, I can't say enough about the black suit.  It's truly a gorgeous piece of Chanel.   You can even wear each piece separately to create totally new looks.  Fabulous fit!!


Ah, the first time I didn't realize you bought the skirt as well - love them together and I am sure they are amazing separately as well.


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> Ah, the first time I didn't realize you bought the skirt as well - love them together and I am sure they are amazing separately as well.



Yes
I'm not wearing the skirt in the picture 
But, yes, I decided to purchase the matching skirt as well
It fit perfectly so I had no excuses-
Relative to the price of the jacket the skirt felt like a bargain


----------



## ari

Great purchases everyone!
Congrats [emoji322][emoji898][emoji324] 
I still can't make my mind. Although seeing the cream suit on PQP made me wanting more than my original wish for Sofia suit.
But my boutique has too much choice [emoji144]‍♀️


----------



## ari

And for PP they have


----------



## TankerToad

Wonderful photos Ari
Thank you


----------



## TankerToad

Here are some other tempting pictures


----------



## TankerToad

This picture makes me want these boots !!


----------



## TankerToad

A picture of the black suit on IG
Not me! From this camera angle she looks really tall !
It's a good photo of the skirt tho


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719591
> 
> A picture of the black suit on IG
> Not me! From this camera angle she looks really tall !
> It's a good photo of the skirt tho


It looks interesting on this picture!  But It looks perfect on you TankerToad. I'm exactly the same 5,8 and most probably can wear it too, but I'm not sure if it isn't to difficult to pair it with other things? With the skirt looks fantastic!
BTW, what was the price of the jacket and the skirt?


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719591
> 
> A picture of the black suit on IG
> Not me! From this camera angle she looks really tall !
> It's a good photo of the skirt tho



TT the jacket looks equally stunning on you. [emoji95] Buy, congrats.


----------



## EmileH

Thank you Ari


----------



## Pourquoipas

A sweater I tried but didn't buy


----------



## Pourquoipas

And some details of the cream suit from IG


----------



## EmileH

Thankfully I now see that there are so many nice choices from this collection. I'll admit that I'm smitten with the runway black jacket. I wonder if I should go for that or go for a variety of less expensive pieces. I could buy a lot for the same amount. I'm deciding which is more practical for me. [emoji848]

I know that nothing in cream works for me. There are a lot of other pieces that are possibilities but I wouldn't be crushed if any one piece sold out. So I might play the sale game for the first time this winter.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh ! I think my SA ordered this one. How was the fit ?

Wow all the eye candies !!!!! Ari you're spoiled for choice. 

The black suit looks fab !! Just had to say it again.


----------



## dharma

@ari , @TankerToad , @Pourquoipas , thank you for all the great photos!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> Congrats [emoji322][emoji898][emoji324]
> I still can't make my mind. Although seeing the cream suit on PQP made me wanting more than my original wish for Sofia suit.
> But my boutique has too much choice [emoji144]‍♀️
> View attachment 3719571
> View attachment 3719572
> View attachment 3719574
> View attachment 3719575
> View attachment 3719577
> View attachment 3719578
> View attachment 3719579
> View attachment 3719580


Dear Ari, thank you very much for these. Is the the first photo from the new winter collection? If so where is it available? I visited Bond Street in London yesterday but they did not seem to have it.
X


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> Dear Ari, thank you very much for these. Is the the first photo from the new winter collection? If so where is it available? I visited Bond Street in London yesterday but they did not seem to have it.
> X


Dear Ladysarah,
All the looks are from Cosmopolite Métiers d'Art collection - available at KaDeWe Berlin. [emoji16]‍♀️
I think at Bond Street they are hiding most of the things for their regular clients. Last year I visited them, just after the Paris Rome collection was out and I was wearing my black Paris Rome suit, and all of the SAs asked me from where I bought it and that they have a waiting list for it. When my SA came a bit later said that they have it [emoji15]


----------



## cafecreme15

Pourquoipas said:


> A sweater I tried but didn't buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719637
> View attachment 3719639



Was this fitted? I love the print!


----------



## cafecreme15

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3719068
> View attachment 3719069



I actually love this jacket with a simple cami under it!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thankfully I now see that there are so many nice choices from this collection. I'll admit that I'm smitten with the runway black jacket. I wonder if I should go for that or go for a variety of less expensive pieces. I could buy a lot for the same amount. I'm deciding which is more practical for me. [emoji848]
> 
> I know that nothing in cream works for me. There are a lot of other pieces that are possibilities but I wouldn't be crushed if any one piece sold out. So I might play the sale game for the first time this winter.



I don't know exactly whether the main fabric of the jacket differs substantially between the 5k and the 16k versions (I have not seen the 16k version irl), but it seems to me that's an insane price difference just for fancier trim.  Maybe you could buy the simpler model and find someone to change up the trim for you to your liking.

Perhaps I'm alone in this, but I adore the simpler version.  The price is reasonable, the cut is amazingly flattering, and it's very versatile because it's not overly fancy.  Many of the pieces from this new collection are so gorgeous, but would look just  too out of place in the sea of Patagonia parkas  in which I live.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Years ago I taught myself to knit and made this sweater that has similar lines to the black jacket, with piping under the bust.  If I could figure out how to make the fancy edging, etc, I'm sure there's someone who would transform the trim as you wished!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Years ago I taught myself to knit and made this sweater that has similar lines to the black jacket, with piping under the bust.  If I could figure out how to make the fancy edging, etc, I'm sure there's someone who would transform the trim as you wished!



You are very talented! That's beautiful.

Yes it's an insane price. Agreed.


----------



## pigleto972001

That's so pretty. I'm just learning how to knit haha. My knitting teacher wanted me not to buy the hat and to teach me but I love the chanel hat. 

I have not seen either version of the black jacket but I'm sure the 16 k one has lovely beading. I'm sure it's gorgeous. I think the less expensive one is also quite pretty. I personally cannot afford the 16k one but I hope to see it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are very talented! That's beautiful.
> 
> Yes it's an insane price. Agreed.


But if you can afford it and you love it, I'm sure it will be a collectors item!  Karl won't be at Chanel forever.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Dear Ladysarah,
> All the looks are from Cosmopolite Métiers d'Art collection - available at KaDeWe Berlin. [emoji16]‍♀️
> I think at Bond Street they are hiding most of the things for their regular clients. Last year I visited them, just after the Paris Rome collection was out and I was wearing my black Paris Rome suit, and all of the SAs asked me from where I bought it and that they have a waiting list for it. When my SA came a bit later said that they have it [emoji15]


Thank you dear Ari - i see - when I asked Bond Street, they said they will arrive late June early July, perhaps I should have been more persistent. They are usually super helpful and get things from the back no hesitation. However I will be in Paris on Thursday, after the election,  and will check the boutiques there. They usually have things early.


----------



## zaraha

Karenaellen said:


> Years ago I taught myself to knit and made this sweater that has similar lines to the black jacket, with piping under the bust.  If I could figure out how to make the fancy edging, etc, I'm sure there's someone who would transform the trim as you wished!



Wow you are talented!  I always admire creativity!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Dear Ladysarah,
> All the looks are from Cosmopolite Métiers d'Art collection - available at KaDeWe Berlin. [emoji16]‍♀️
> I think at Bond Street they are hiding most of the things for their regular clients. Last year I visited them, just after the Paris Rome collection was out and I was wearing my black Paris Rome suit, and all of the SAs asked me from where I bought it and that they have a waiting list for it. When my SA came a bit later said that they have it [emoji15]



My experience at Bond street not so great, I prefer Brompton Botique ( before they were robbed).  My SA always find a way to get what I want or find a way to transfer them from Paris.  [emoji8].  I Was going to London this summer again but I'll hold off.


----------



## Pourquoipas

cafecreme15 said:


> Was this fitted? I love the print!



It's rather wide and but not extremely oversized.


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> Congrats [emoji322][emoji898][emoji324]
> I still can't make my mind. Although seeing the cream suit on PQP made me wanting more than my original wish for Sofia suit.
> But my boutique has too much choice [emoji144]‍♀️
> View attachment 3719571
> View attachment 3719572
> View attachment 3719574
> View attachment 3719575
> View attachment 3719577
> View attachment 3719578
> View attachment 3719579
> View attachment 3719580



Ari those are some awesome pic!  I need to drop by the Botique to check out the new collection.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> It looks interesting on this picture!  But It looks perfect on you TankerToad. I'm exactly the same 5,8 and most probably can wear it too, but I'm not sure if it isn't to difficult to pair it with other things? With the skirt looks fantastic!
> BTW, what was the price of the jacket and the skirt?



Hi Ari
First- I love the KaDeVe in Berlin !!
The price of the black and gold jacket is the mid range between the three styles 
My SM said just add a Camilla and it will look like the 16K version.
She was joking but only sort of.
It appears there are 3 price points to the Jackets depending on embellishment- which I think is brilliant, but I think they all fit a little differently-

I tried the black and gold jacket over a plain black wool shift dress which is in the photo I snapped- I think the jacket can be worn with other things.
I'm thinking to dress it up with a long satin skirt or maybe my black satin jumpsuit 
The skirt makes it more work friendly but more for the "events" part of my work and less for day meetings or legislation.


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> And for fun
> This is seriously fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719348
> View attachment 3719349
> View attachment 3719350
> View attachment 3719351



Everything looks marvelous.... this one is my favorite!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Thanks to Ari's suggestions on color, I'm pairing my Cuba jacket with a Raquel Allegra tie dye dress for a summery casual look.  I love Raquel Allegra for her West Coast laid back pieces.


----------



## Baglover121

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks to Ari's suggestions on color, I'm pairing my Cuba jacket with a Raquel Allegra tie dye dress for a summery casual look.  I love Raquel Allegra for her West Coast laid back pieces.



Such a fresh and easy to wear outfit


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> Years ago I taught myself to knit and made this sweater that has similar lines to the black jacket, with piping under the bust.  If I could figure out how to make the fancy edging, etc, I'm sure there's someone who would transform the trim as you wished!


Wow!!!!! That is stunning! I crotchet, but would learn to knit to make something like this!

Please tell me more - what yarn did you use? And the trim? Can we see a full pic and/or a mod shot? Please?

Edit: I crochet but I'm also crotchety today, so my typo is accurate.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Everything looks marvelous.... this one is my favorite!



Yes! Could totally see you in this !
It's a very shimmery furry jacket 
I did not expect it to be so tempting ..


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are very talented! That's beautiful.
> 
> Yes it's an insane price. Agreed.


Beautiful! I agree [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> Years ago I taught myself to knit and made this sweater that has similar lines to the black jacket, with piping under the bust.  If I could figure out how to make the fancy edging, etc, I'm sure there's someone who would transform the trim as you wished!



Wow what a talent!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> It looks interesting on this picture!  But It looks perfect on you TankerToad. I'm exactly the same 5,8 and most probably can wear it too, but I'm not sure if it isn't to difficult to pair it with other things? With the skirt looks fantastic!
> BTW, what was the price of the jacket and the skirt?



$9150 pre tax Jacket
$1950 pre tax  Skirt


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> Congrats [emoji322][emoji898][emoji324]
> I still can't make my mind. Although seeing the cream suit on PQP made me wanting more than my original wish for Sofia suit.
> But my boutique has too much choice [emoji144]‍♀️
> View attachment 3719571
> View attachment 3719572
> View attachment 3719574
> View attachment 3719575
> View attachment 3719577
> View attachment 3719578
> View attachment 3719579
> View attachment 3719580



Wow what a choices Ari! Lucky you[emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> Well, I succumbed to the black and gold jacket today
> With the support from a friend here and my most wonderful SA.
> No excuses ....
> This jacket is fabulous.
> And yes,  I'm 5'8" without heels. My boutique ordered  just one in each size- so I went ahead and got the skirt as well.
> At this point, what the heck ?
> Fit like a glove- who am I to argue with a perfect black suit?
> No alterations needed
> Which is rare for me
> The detail work on this jacket is remarkable
> On each pocket is a small replica of the doors on the Ritz hotel.
> And the buttons on the cuff are gorgeous.
> View attachment 3719323
> View attachment 3719324
> View attachment 3719325
> View attachment 3719326



The jacket looks beautiful on you!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3719352
> View attachment 3719353
> 
> For those who have more leeway in their day wear
> This is stunning



This is beautiful.Those colors so rich


----------



## periogirl28

Just back from Paris, the Ritz collection is in store at Cambon. I didn't buy anything and will be taking a closer look next week at my home store. Price of a cream tweed jacket with gold chain link trim was about €8500


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
The cute little puffer
Love how it can be dressed up


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
The Black jacket


----------



## TankerToad

More pictures from IG of the fuzzy shimmery coat 
Just sayin'


----------



## TankerToad

Really love this red coat too
Looks like the same cut as the fuzzy one 
Those boots are TDF!
Wow!


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3720150
> View attachment 3720151
> 
> From IG
> The cute little puffer
> Love how it can be dressed up



This puffer truly gorgeous! I never knew that I would ever want to buy a puffer. But only Chanel can make it so luxurious that could be dressed up
Thank you for sharing [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

And it's reasonably priced too !!! Are you going to get it girleuro?


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> And it's reasonably priced too !!! Are you going to get it girleuro?



Yes I am thinking that would be so versatile for my tropical climate 
I am still recovering from my back injury,haven't been nowhere for over 2 months Hopefully can find it later[emoji17] 
Are you getting it pigleto?


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw I hope you feel better !!!

No im afraid not. My husband did not like it so much on me. He loved the other cream jacket but I decided to wait and see on that one for now. The puffer is very cute. I hope you can get it


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw I hope you feel better !!!
> 
> No im afraid not. My husband did not like it so much on me. He loved the other cream jacket but I decided to wait and see on that one for now. The puffer is very cute. I hope you can get it



Thank you [emoji177]
What do those husbands know [emoji12][emoji854] 
The cream jacket was very nice on you ,but I think we have time to make up our minds [emoji12] Collection just arrived. If I can't find something in the local boutique or Saks,etc... I never give up and If I already know the size., I email saks or other big retailers and they will find from all over US


----------



## pigleto972001

[emoji106][emoji106]

I am always looking forward to the next new thing so I am waiting to see what other items to try  I hope you can get the puffer.


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3720150
> View attachment 3720151
> 
> From IG
> The cute little puffer
> Love how it can be dressed up


Love the puffer!  Imagine it with a little skirt and tights and boots.  Heaven.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I bought the black/white tweed jacket with leather sleeves which I thought was to die for and also the long coat worn by Pharrell at the show.  I'm having smaller shoulder pads put in as they were too broad, I died for this piece and hope I can make great use of it!  I'll do pics when I get them back from alteration.  This collection is beautiful!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I bought the black/white tweed jacket with leather sleeves which I thought was to die for and also the long coat worn by Pharrell at the show.  I'm having smaller shoulder pads put in as they were too broad, I died for this piece and hope I can make great use of it!  I'll do pics when I get them back from alteration.  This collection is beautiful!!!!



That is so exciting -
Love the Pharrell coat - my SA is getting it too!
Your black white jacket is also phenomenal 
Love the pure Paris elegance vibe of this collection 
As Karl said - it's the Paris that people dream about


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I bought the black/white tweed jacket with leather sleeves which I thought was to die for and also the long coat worn by Pharrell at the show.  I'm having smaller shoulder pads put in as they were too broad, I died for this piece and hope I can make great use of it!  I'll do pics when I get them back from alteration.  This collection is beautiful!!!!



Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## 911snowball

Mrs Z, I'm with you in admiration of the Pharrell coat! They did not yet have one at my boutique and I am so looking forward to seeing it.
Nice purchases!


----------



## 911snowball

TT, in one of your previous posts you reminded us that Karl is not going to be doing this forever. This collection is an example of his supreme talent. I don't think any of us will regret any of our purchases- I just wish I could make more. I know the house will eventually continue with a new designer I just can't wrap my head around how he/she can equal what we are seeing now.


----------



## Mrs.Z

911snowball said:


> TT, in one of your previous posts you reminded us that Karl is not going to be doing this forever. This collection is an example of his supreme talent. I don't think any of us will regret any of our purchases- I just wish I could make more. I know the house will eventually continue with a new designer I just can't wrap my head around how he/she can equal what we are seeing now.



Excellent points, and part of the reason I splurged on the Pharrell coat.  My SA was over the moon about it and how they just don't make a coat like that very often.   After seeing it up close, it's clear that it is an extremely special piece and when they made the shoulders smaller for me I was totally sold!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, in one of your previous posts you reminded us that Karl is not going to be doing this forever. This collection is an example of his supreme talent. I don't think any of us will regret any of our purchases- I just wish I could make more. I know the house will eventually continue with a new designer I just can't wrap my head around how he/she can equal what we are seeing now.



Well said
And could not agree more 
Karl is a treasure 
His ideas
Ability to execute his ideas in a cohesive collection season after season 
And the exquisite attention to detail 
Is equal to none IMHO
The Data Center collection was fun and in many ways visionary 
This collection I think speaks to the heart of the Paris of his dreams 
And at the core of Chanel is Paris


----------



## lisazhao

What do you ladies think of these three jackets? Which one to get?


----------



## 911snowball

The last one.  If you wear dresses, watch for the matching drop waist dress. It is a wonderful finished outfit.


----------



## 911snowball

Actually, I may retract that suggestion on the dress as I think this is the shorter version of the jacket. It probably will not work with the dress.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow. Tough call. Can u get two when sale hits?  I like the last one best. Then the second. But you can't lose w any of them


----------



## lisazhao

911snowball said:


> The last one.  If you wear dresses, watch for the matching drop waist dress. It is a wonderful finished outfit.


I like third one too, but it's 38,need to alteration,how do you fell of first one?


----------



## lisazhao

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow. Tough call. Can u get two when sale hits?  I like the last one best. Then the second. But you can't lose w any of them


Actually I'm doing presale now, but still can't afford them all


----------



## pigleto972001

I understand totally!!! I am not a huge fan of the first one for some reason. Never really caught on w the tweed. If you like and it fits it would be good !!!!!

Actually the more I look the more I really like the second one !


----------



## lisazhao

pigleto972001 said:


> I understand totally!!! I am not a huge fan of the first one for some reason. Never really caught on w the tweed. If you like and it fits it would be good !!!!!
> 
> Actually the more I look the more I really like the second one !


Ahhhh......I want them all,these are very light and easy to wear.


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Actually, I may retract that suggestion on the dress as I think this is the shorter version of the jacket. It probably will not work with the dress.



This is right; the dress goes with the longer version of the jacket.

I like all three of these jackets @lisazhao!  I think I like the first and third better than the second, but they're all very pretty and versatile.


----------



## zaraha

Ladies!  Botique a in US doing presale now?  My SA said pre sale has not started yet?  I'm confused  since some of you are already having them set a side things for pre sale.


----------



## lisazhao

argcdg said:


> This is right; the dress goes with the longer version of the jacket.
> 
> I like all three of these jackets @lisazhao!  I think I like the first and third better than the second, but they're all very pretty and versatile.


Tough decision


----------



## lisazhao

zaraha said:


> Ladies!  Botique a in US doing presale now?  My SA said pre sale has not started yet?  I'm confused  since some of you are already having them set a side things for pre sale.


I know Neman and Nordstrom started their presale, and my Chanel store in Holt Renfrew in Canada can do presale too.


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA at Neimans says he doesn't know about presale yet ... I know it's coming but he wasn't sure what dates yet


----------



## lisazhao

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA at Neimans says he doesn't know about presale yet ... I know it's coming but he wasn't sure what dates yet


Hmm... I've done presale last week from Neiman tho.


----------



## girleuro

lisazhao said:


> View attachment 3721108
> View attachment 3721109
> View attachment 3721110
> 
> What do you ladies think of these three jackets? Which one to get?



I like the last one. It's interesting colors and goes with everything. Very elegant and it fits you nicely


----------



## TankerToad

lisazhao said:


> View attachment 3721108
> View attachment 3721109
> View attachment 3721110
> 
> What do you ladies think of these three jackets? Which one to get?



The third one !
I'm biased I have it and love it


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> The last one.  If you wear dresses, watch for the matching drop waist dress. It is a wonderful finished outfit.



Agree! The matching dress is one of my favorites


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Yes! Could totally see you in this !
> It's a very shimmery furry jacket
> I did not expect it to be so tempting ..



Sadly I would probably look like the abominable Snow Midget at my height

Big hugs to you!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Actually, I may retract that suggestion on the dress as I think this is the shorter version of the jacket. It probably will not work with the dress.



It works perfect with the dress
Looks like a suit together
	

		
			
		

		
	





Christine LeGarde has the shorter jacket shown here with the dress


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Sadly I would probably look like the abominable Snow Midget at my height
> 
> Big hugs to you!



Well you'd be a beautiful fuzzy golden snowman in Chanel!
Hugs to you , my friend !!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> It works perfect with the dress
> Looks like a suit together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721165
> View attachment 3721166
> View attachment 3721167
> 
> Christine LeGarde has the shorter jacket shown here with the dress


Oh, didn't realize! So with the shorter jacket, the bottom hem hits where the pattern ends on the dress?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA at Neimans says he doesn't know about presale yet ... I know it's coming but he wasn't sure what dates yet


Interesting how there is different information from location to location.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> Wow!!!!! That is stunning! I crotchet, but would learn to knit to make something like this!
> 
> Please tell me more - what yarn did you use? And the trim? Can we see a full pic and/or a mod shot? Please?
> 
> Edit: I crochet but I'm also crotchety today, so my typo is accurate.


It was years ago that I made this sweater, I just remember the pattern and yarn were Rowan.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A bit a fruit with my Cuba jacket and jeans today.


----------



## pigleto972001

lisazhao said:


> Hmm... I've done presale last week from Neiman tho.



Well that just means it's coming soon to me then  thanks for the info!


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> It was years ago that I made this sweater, I just remember the pattern and yarn were Rowan.


You have inspired me to try to crochet a cardigan. I've made blankets and many shawls but nothing so complex yet.


----------



## lisazhao

lisazhao said:


> View attachment 3721108
> View attachment 3721109
> View attachment 3721110
> 
> What do you ladies think of these three jackets? Which one to get?


thanks ladies your opinions. I end it up bought second and third one.


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> Oh, didn't realize! So with the shorter jacket, the bottom hem hits where the pattern ends on the dress?



Yes


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> A bit a fruit with my Cuba jacket and jeans today.


Love this.  Another idea::


----------



## ailoveresale

I was also told presale hasn't started yet but the SAs can do "wish lists." Of course if someone more important than you asks for the same thing, you won't get it [emoji12]


----------



## dharma

Karenaellen said:


> A bit a fruit with my Cuba jacket and jeans today.


I love this jacket, it's gorgeous! Your pairings are perfect.


----------



## periogirl28

I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



Love this datacenter dress on you! Such a perfect place to wear it[emoji95][emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



Beautiful it fits you lovely


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



Lovely! I was just there in April with my outfit in the matching tweed.  [emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely! I was just there in April with my outfit in the matching tweed.  [emoji2]





Pourquoipas said:


> Love this datacenter dress on you! Such a perfect place to wear it[emoji95][emoji173]️





girleuro said:


> Beautiful it fits you lovely



Thank you ladies! 
High5 dear @Pocketbook Pup, the temperatures dropped so I wore this instead of the summer dress I brought. I saw the cooking school, so cool! 
@Pourquoipas Thank you, you always look so chic, I have to take lessons. 
@girleuro The skill of Chanel tailors. Amazing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pretty dress !!!! Would love to visit the Ritz


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3720150
> View attachment 3720151
> 
> From IG
> The cute little puffer
> Love how it can be dressed up



Think this is such an adorable jacket, however, am surprised that it's nylon.   Just thought it was silk or satin.


----------



## dharma

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673


You look stunning, a perfect fit! I'm going with a friend to Paris in a few weeks and the one thing she said was that we must go to the Ritz. Of course, I didn't argue


----------



## periogirl28

dharma said:


> You look stunning, a perfect fit! I'm going with a friend to Paris in a few weeks and the one thing she said was that we must go to the Ritz. Of course, I didn't argue


Thank you! The Ritz is always a good idea! Enjoy and I hope you can share some pics. ❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

Cute nylon puffer on willow smith.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Think this is such an adorable jacket, however, am surprised that it's nylon.   Just thought it was silk or satin.



I thought it was silk!! Not as excited about nylon [emoji853]


----------



## pigleto972001

It's nylon yep. More hardy but less luxe.


----------



## 911snowball

I think it looks great on Willow!  It would be a great everyday piece.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> I think it looks great on Willow!  It would be a great everyday piece.



Willow is adorable


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Willow is adorable


Yes, gorgeous. I can totally see why she would be chosen as a Chanel ambassador. She brings it to a younger cooler place


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Yes, gorgeous. I can totally see why she would be chosen as a Chanel ambassador. She brings it to a younger cooler place


Sorry to be a party pooper, but at age 16, she is too young.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



Beautiful dress, such a flattering cut! [emoji1360]


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool!!! I say shortened 

Wonder if the robot pieces made sale


----------



## argcdg

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257


That looks amazing on you.  I would get it shortened; I never end up wearing my skirts that are just below the knee because I find that length too tricky.  Then I shorten them and all of a sudden I like them.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257


You should get it!  Good for professional functions.  Definitely make it shorter.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Cool!!! I say shortened
> 
> Wonder if the robot pieces made sale



Thanks! I was told they won't make sale but you never know...we should see shortly? I found this one on real real.



argcdg said:


> That looks amazing on you.  I would get it shortened; I never end up wearing my skirts that are just below the knee because I find that length too tricky.  Then I shorten them and all of a sudden I like them.



Thank you! [emoji5]. I'm the same way - I have a hard time styling midi skirts, maybe because I'm on the short side. [emoji12]



gracekelly said:


> You should get it!  Good for professional functions.  Definitely make it shorter.



Thank you! It's times like this I miss the east coast - I feel like it would be perfectly acceptable there as the full suit but here too dressy. But I can see wearing the skirt by itself, maybe toning it down with a black shirt and jacket. [emoji1360]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257


I actually think full length is better.  Shortening the skirt shortens the vertical line, and visually, there are multiple strong horizontal lines in this set, so you want to keep maximum vertical lines going.  I shortened mine with the logic that it made the set more casual- youthful when paired with Oxford shoes, but the horizontal dominance of the lines is unfortunate.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

On a very tall woman. . .


----------



## TankerToad

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257



Love it !
You may wear it as a suit 
It's so polished 
I'd say wherever you feel the length is most comfortable?
I think it looks really good in your photo. 
Maybe the slightly longer length makes you look taller ? 
Congrats - you look spectacular!
And what a find ! Wow!


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257



Congrats! ailoveresale! [emoji106]Great find! And it looks beautiful on you! Maybe just shorten little bit,in case you wear with the jacket would have nice proportions


----------



## gracekelly

I read all the comments posted above.  You are not that tall, and if you make the skirt too long, it will just make you look shorter IMO.  It is also aging IMO if too long.   When you are 22 and a 6ft tall supermodel, you can pull off anything.  Real life is different unfortunately.      You can always pair the skirt with a sweater or the cruise black jacket.  When you first posted pictures of the jacket, I think I mentioned that it would be good for Holiday wear.  I think the suit would be great here Nov-Dec.  for a Holiday look.  It is your call ultimately.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> I actually think full length is better.  Shortening the skirt shortens the vertical line, and visually, there are multiple strong horizontal lines in this set, so you want to keep maximum vertical lines going.  I shortened mine with the logic that it made the set more casual- youthful when paired with Oxford shoes, but the horizontal dominance of the lines is unfortunate.



Wow looks so stylish with the oxfords! Interesting to think about the lines of the grid print and how they play with proportions...the jacket is also on the longer side for me so I don't think I should take the length up too much.



TankerToad said:


> Love it !
> You may wear it as a suit
> It's so polished
> I'd say wherever you feel the length is most comfortable?
> I think it looks really good in your photo.
> Maybe the slightly longer length makes you look taller ?
> Congrats - you look spectacular!
> And what a find ! Wow!



Thank you! I'm wearing 3" heels in the photo which helps me since I'm vertically challenged. [emoji6]



girleuro said:


> Congrats! ailoveresale! [emoji106]Great find! And it looks beautiful on you! Maybe just shorten little bit,in case you wear with the jacket would have nice proportions



Thank you! I am thinking of bringing it up just above the knee.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> On a very tall woman. . .





gracekelly said:


> I read all the comments posted above.  You are not that tall, and if you make the skirt too long, it will just make you look shorter IMO.  It is also aging IMO if too long.   When you are 22 and a 6ft tall supermodel, you can pull off anything.  Real life is different unfortunately.      You can always pair the skirt with a sweater or the cruise black jacket.  When you first posted pictures of the jacket, I think I mentioned that it would be good for Holiday wear.  I think the suit would be great here Nov-Dec.  for a Holiday look.  It is your call ultimately.



Thank you @gracekelly! I'm thinking of doing the length @Karenaellen posted above, just above the knee.
I suppose the key to wearing the suit is wearing it with confidence, then it will always be appropriate. Right? [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wow looks so stylish with the oxfords! Interesting to think about the lines of the grid print and how they play with proportions...the jacket is also on the longer side for me so I don't think I should take the length up too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm wearing 3" heels in the photo which helps me since I'm vertically challenged. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!* I am thinking of bringing it up just above the knee*.



Exactly i,e, just above the knee.  Karen's skirt looks much shorter than that and I think it looks great the way she styled it, but if you make it that short with a bare leg, you are verging on mini-skirt territory.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karen I like how it looks on you! Sassy  I could see it being shortened to just above the knees.

The cream skirt hits below my knee. For now I'm going to keep it that length bc I find it more elegant on me haha. I'm also 5 foot 8


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257


What a great find! If it were me, I'd shorten it. 

Kareneallen, I love how you styled it.


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> I actually think full length is better.  Shortening the skirt shortens the vertical line, and visually, there are multiple strong horizontal lines in this set, so you want to keep maximum vertical lines going.  I shortened mine with the logic that it made the set more casual- youthful when paired with Oxford shoes, but the horizontal dominance of the lines is unfortunate.



Karenallen I like your look. That length goes well with those stockings [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> On a very tall woman. . .



I love this skirt length and jacket and skirt proportions. That's the length i always go for.And it pleases my DH otherwise .if anything shorter he says I am dressing like teenager [emoji849]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks! I was told they won't make sale but you never know...we should see shortly? I found this one on real real.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji5]. I'm the same way - I have a hard time styling midi skirts, maybe because I'm on the short side. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's times like this I miss the east coast - I feel like it would be perfectly acceptable there as the full suit but here too dressy. But I can see wearing the skirt by itself, maybe toning it down with a black shirt and jacket. [emoji1360]



I'd shorten it just hitting the knee. That looks best on most me included. And please wear it as a suit from time to time. Personally I buy these expensive clothes because I love them and wear them in daily life no matter what others might think or wear. It's really nice as a suit on you and you can dress down like Karenallen does on her picture adding edgy shoes or stockings.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3722388


----------



## dotty8

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



So lovely


----------



## dotty8

ari said:


> Great purchases everyone!
> Congrats [emoji322][emoji898][emoji324]
> I still can't make my mind. Although seeing the cream suit on PQP made me wanting more than my original wish for Sofia suit.
> But my boutique has too much choice [emoji144]‍♀️
> View attachment 3719571
> View attachment 3719572
> View attachment 3719574
> View attachment 3719575
> View attachment 3719577
> View attachment 3719578
> View attachment 3719579
> View attachment 3719580



I love that skirt!


----------



## ari

dotty8 said:


> I love that skirt!


yes,aahh it is 4900 Euro .......


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673


Great Dress, periogirl! Enjoy it!


ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257


ailoveresale, on the picture looks perfect as it is!


Karenaellen said:


> I actually think full length is better.  Shortening the skirt shortens the vertical line, and visually, there are multiple strong horizontal lines in this set, so you want to keep maximum vertical lines going.  I shortened mine with the logic that it made the set more casual- youthful when paired with Oxford shoes, but the horizontal dominance of the lines is unfortunate.


Karenaellen, great styling!


Karenaellen said:


> On a very tall woman. . .


I think she is not only tall, but very thin, looks like wearing size 34 and being 1.80, or she had bot the jacket and the skirt shortened.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you @gracekelly! I'm thinking of doing the length @Karenaellen posted above, just above the knee.
> I suppose the key to wearing the suit is wearing it with confidence, then it will always be appropriate. Right? [emoji6]



Love the skirt. It's definitely worth altering. I would shorten it a little but not too much.


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you! @ari n @dotty8


----------



## dotty8

ari said:


> yes,aahh it is 4900 Euro .......



Well, not too bad, I'd rather invest in a skirt than in a jacket, as I wear skirts every day (my favourite clothing piece) while I never wear jackets


----------



## ari

dotty8 said:


> Well, not too bad, I'd rather invest in a skirt than in a jacket, as I wear skirts every day (my favourite clothing piece) while I never wear jackets



I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today


----------



## dotty8

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3721878
> View attachment 3721879
> View attachment 3721880
> 
> 
> Cute nylon puffer on willow smith.



That puffer jacket is really cute... I have a similar one from Miu miu, but this one seems a little bit longer which is practical


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486



I'm such a fan of Chanel pink with beige and cream. Great looks!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486



Nice look, ari.  The pink jacket is beautiful...such a soft pink color.  What season is this jacket?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I'm such a fan of Chanel pink with beige and cream. Great looks![/QUOT
> Thank you lovely twin!
> 
> 
> chaneljewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice look, ari.  The pink jacket is beautiful...such a soft pink color.  What season is this jacket?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, chaneljewel! it is from Seoul  resort collection 2016. I also bought it in beige - which looks the same but somehow different. Many ladies here bought it in black. It is was one of "no regret" purchases for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## EmileH

Ari, you look lovely in pink.

I'm going to a chanel event after work so I'm wearing my data center outfit.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the pink too. Korea collection ?

That data center tops are so cute and love the kelly bag


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257



I vote to shorten it, more flattering and modern.


----------



## the_metal_guru

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486



Such great style! I really enjoy seeing photos of people wearing and styling Chanel jackets in their every day lives. The changing room photos of jackets being tried on are great for seeing new season goodies, but this is where the true inspiration lies [emoji5] Such a perfectly put together outfit.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the pink too. Korea collection ?
> 
> That data center tops are so cute and love the kelly bag



Thank you. This is the drop waist dress that might be available at the sale soon.


----------



## TankerToad

This is so beautiful


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722564
> 
> This is so beautiful



That's beautiful. It looks like a sweater not a jacket. I don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's beautiful. It looks like a sweater not a jacket. I don't remember seeing it before.





It's a Jacket 
I tried it on early in the season but it was expensive (around 12K) and I wasn't sure about the exaggerated cuff sleeves?
Saw this photo and remembered how gorgeous it was 
Sigh
Very detailed and luxurious


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I'd shorten it just hitting the knee. That looks best on most me included. And please wear it as a suit from time to time. Personally I buy these expensive clothes because I love them and wear them in daily life no matter what others might think or wear. It's really nice as a suit on you and you can dress down like Karenallen does on her picture adding edgy shoes or stockings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722388



Thank you! The suit looks so elegant on you!



ari said:


> Love the skirt. It's definitely worth altering. I would shorten it a little but not too much.



Thank you! I'm thinking the same thing.



Mrs.Z said:


> I vote to shorten it, more flattering and modern.



Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486



Beautiful! Love the pink [emoji4]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you look lovely in pink.
> 
> I'm going to a chanel event after work so I'm wearing my data center outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3722517



I love that these pieces can transition from work to evening so well. You're looking fabulous. Enjoy the event!


----------



## argcdg

Does anyone ever else wear a dress as a coat or jacket? This is a SS17 dress worn over a SS17 black skirt (it is chilly here today). I sometimes wear the dress as a standalone over tights, but more often as a jacket over jeans or a dress. Slightly odd?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you look lovely in pink.
> 
> I'm going to a chanel event after work so I'm wearing my data center outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3722517


Thank you PP! you look great! love this jacket and it goes so well with the bag! Fab!


the_metal_guru said:


> Such great style! I really enjoy seeing photos of people wearing and styling Chanel jackets in their every day lives. The changing room photos of jackets being tried on are great for seeing new season goodies, but this is where the true inspiration lies [emoji5] Such a perfectly put together outfit.


Thank you, the_metal_guru for the great compliment! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722564
> 
> This is so beautiful





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722610
> 
> It's a Jacket
> I tried it on early in the season but it was expensive (around 12K) and I wasn't sure about the exaggerated cuff sleeves?
> Saw this photo and remembered how gorgeous it was
> Sigh
> Very detailed and luxurious





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722615
> View attachment 3722616


TankerToad, I love this suit, but it was really expensive! I think it's better than the Robot suit! 


ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful! Love the pink [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love that these pieces can transition from work to evening so well. You're looking fabulous. Enjoy the event!


ailoveresale, Thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722564
> 
> This is so beautiful



That one looks gorgeous [emoji178] the colors don't look like the 'basic' cosmopolite style. Rather Cuban color ? I hope we'll see more of this ..no it's data center, of course.


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> Does anyone ever else wear a dress as a coat or jacket? This is a SS17 dress worn over a SS17 black skirt (it is chilly here today). I sometimes wear the dress as a standalone over tights, but more often as a jacket over jeans or a dress. Slightly odd?


I tried this one and always though that it is a light coat.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> Does anyone ever else wear a dress as a coat or jacket? This is a SS17 dress worn over a SS17 black skirt (it is chilly here today). I sometimes wear the dress as a standalone over tights, but more often as a jacket over jeans or a dress. Slightly odd?



I love Chanel coats worn as dresses. You wear it so well!


----------



## ari

ari said:


> I tried this one and always though that it is a light coat.





Here it is, it was on sale last summer. It's elegant whatever you call it and it looks great on you!


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> Does anyone ever else wear a dress as a coat or jacket? This is a SS17 dress worn over a SS17 black skirt (it is chilly here today). I sometimes wear the dress as a standalone over tights, but more often as a jacket over jeans or a dress. Slightly odd?



Not at all odd. It's quite chic.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722564
> 
> This is so beautiful





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722610
> 
> It's a Jacket
> I tried it on early in the season but it was expensive (around 12K) and I wasn't sure about the exaggerated cuff sleeves?
> Saw this photo and remembered how gorgeous it was
> Sigh
> Very detailed and luxurious



A gorgeous jacket!  I love the sleeve/cuff detail.  Makes it stand apart from the typical tweedy jacket.


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you look lovely in pink.
> 
> I'm going to a chanel event after work so I'm wearing my data center outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3722517


Love this look on you!  So chic.  Agree with whoever said it is great to see how these outfits are styled in real life!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not at all odd. It's quite chic.


Thanks, and thank you Ari (it looks amazing on you) and Pourquoipas!  I picked it up on sale late last summer and have worn it a ton.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> I hope it's alright to post a dress and not a jacket here. SS Act 1 dress at the Bar Vendome Terrace of the Ritz Paris and in the pretty powder room.
> View attachment 3721670
> 
> View attachment 3721673



Wow...you look stunning in this dress [emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

Just love the entire look you posted, ari.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3722615
> View attachment 3722616



Fabulous!  Gorgeous colors and details!


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Wow...you look stunning in this dress [emoji173]️


Thank you my dear! ❤️


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad, I love this suit, but it was really expensive! I think it's better than the Robot suit!

I love it too but don't you think as a suit it is a LOT of look. Was thinking just the jacket or the skirt would be enough. I keep thinking about it......


----------



## pigleto972001

Either or I agree. The jacket is stunning.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486


Love the look!  I now call my black cruise jacket my comfort jacket, i.e. I choose it when I can't think of what to wear.


----------



## honu

I went to an event this past weekend and they had a consigment store vendor there. My eyeballs nearly popped out when I saw that they had a rack of Chanel jackets! I looked for a LBJ and I found one; it was a size 40, obviously too big for me so I grabbed it. It's black tweed with bell sleeves and trimmed with raw edge tweed. Thoughts?


----------



## honu

Yikes! Sorry about the ginormous pictures!!!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> I don't wear skirts enough, more of a pants person, but I'm getting it, although my DH said that it's one of these pieces that make me complain that I look fat[emoji23]
> Here is my favorite jacket worn for the first time this summer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722486



That's beautiful pink look Ari 
That skirt doesn't look that can create fattening look [emoji849] .Mostly the pleated ones do Although looks kind of stiff?What is made of ?


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, you look lovely in pink.
> 
> I'm going to a chanel event after work so I'm wearing my data center outfit.
> 
> View attachment 3722517



Lovely look Pocketbook Pup [emoji847]


----------



## girleuro

argcdg said:


> Does anyone ever else wear a dress as a coat or jacket? This is a SS17 dress worn over a SS17 black skirt (it is chilly here today). I sometimes wear the dress as a standalone over tights, but more often as a jacket over jeans or a dress. Slightly odd?



It's beautiful as a coat or as a dress equally . It's not odd at all! There is no rules,it's everyone's style imagination [emoji12]


----------



## EmileH

Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket


----------



## girleuro

honu said:


> I went to an event this past weekend and they had a consigment store vendor there. My eyeballs nearly popped out when I saw that they had a rack of Chanel jackets! I looked for a LBJ and I found one; it was a size 40, obviously too big for me so I grabbed it. It's black tweed with bell sleeves and trimmed with raw edge tweed. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723157
> View attachment 3723158
> View attachment 3723160
> View attachment 3723161
> View attachment 3723162



It's beautiful look and I love the sleeves with all those details. [emoji7]2009 Spring collection was very beautiful.I have a few dresses from that collection [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723172
> View attachment 3723174
> View attachment 3723179
> View attachment 3723180



It's a nice fit on you Pocketbook Pup 
I like the most the closed jacket look [emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw! I have to be honest ... I like it closed way more than open. Not a fan of it open. It's very pretty closed !!! What do you think PbP


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw! I have to be honest ... I like it closed way more than open. Not a fan of it open. It's very pretty closed !!! What do you think PbP



I agree. My SA sent me this so I could try it for fit to see if I want the runway version. DH does not like how it falls when open around the chest. I wonder if it is the strong contrast of the trim on this version making it look off and whether the all black version would look better. Or if I should give up on the black version.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723172
> View attachment 3723174
> View attachment 3723179
> View attachment 3723180


I really love this jacket.  I think it's terrific on you.


----------



## EmileH

The shoulder pads are very big on this. If anything the shoulders are a bit big. The bust just fits or is a tiny bit tight. It probably needs the strong shoulders to balance the hips. I wonder if I would like the all black one better.... [emoji848]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The shoulder pads are very big on this. If anything the shoulders are a bit big. The bust just fits or is a tiny bit tight. It probably needs the strong shoulders to balance the hips. I wonder if I would like the all black one better.... [emoji848]



The closed looks very nice on you. But you can always try a size bigger to give more space for the bust and shoulders if you feel a bit tight ,and then adjust the waist. This is act 1 right? Are you thinking about act 2,the longer one all black?


----------



## honu

girleuro said:


> It's beautiful look and I love the sleeves with all those details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Spring collection was very beautiful.I have a few dresses from that collection



Thank you for the kind words girleuro! I usually wear a size 36 and am hoping that I am able to size it down at least a couple sizes. I know in the collection the sleeves are supposed to stop at the elbow but on me because I'm petite it's more of a 3/4 sleeve


----------



## girleuro

honu said:


> Thank you for the kind words girleuro! I usually wear a size 36 and am hoping that I am able to size it down at least a couple sizes. I know in the collection the sleeves are supposed to stop at the elbow but on me because I'm petite it's more of a 3/4 sleeve



It's little bit hard to see from the picture. But from what I see I like the length on you as it is as well.Its hard to see if the shoulders are fitting you well,because of your beautiful hair in the way. The rest jacket from the picture doesn't look  too much too big. [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> The closed looks very nice on you. But you can always try a size bigger to give more space for the bust and shoulders if you feel a bit tight ,and then adjust the waist. This is act 1 right? Are you thinking about act 2,the longer one all black?



The picture I chose perhaps exaggerates the issue. This looks a bit better. I can also wear it with the two way zip done just a bit. 




I definitely wouldn't get a larger size. The shoulders are already big. It might help if I left it out a smidge in the bust area. I'm trying to guess if the all black would look better. 

I'm definitely not keeping this one. Not to offend anyone but I really dislike the trim. It's lovely. But like a painting, what appeals to one person might not appeal to someone else. 

There is no act I or II to prefall, these are both prefall cosmopolite. The one I am considering is the more expensive runway version. But it would have to be a 10 to warrant the price.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723172
> View attachment 3723174
> View attachment 3723179
> View attachment 3723180



I love it on you, particularly closed.  Enjoy the event tonight.   I could not come in for it because I am still recovering from a bug that knocked me down pretty hard. I can't wait to hear what you think of the collection! Best wishes!


----------



## pigleto972001

I would say it's worth it to try the all black one just to see. I think the horizontal trim kind of cuts into the vertical shape of the jacket. It is nice. I say try the runway one !!!! Only cos I loved it too  haha. 




Data center jacket, Cuba top (mine), ritz skirt. Just for fun to try.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The picture I chose perhaps exaggerates the issue. This looks a bit better. I can also wear it with the two way zip done just a bit.
> View attachment 3723240
> View attachment 3723241
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't get a larger size. The shoulders are already big. It might help if I left it out a smidge in the bust area. I'm trying to guess if the all black would look better.
> 
> I'm definitely not keeping this one. Not to offend anyone but I really dislike the trim. It's lovely. But like a painting, what appeals to one person might not appeal to someone else.
> 
> There is no act I or II to prefall, these are both prefall cosmopolite. The one I am considering is the more expensive runway version. But it would have to be a 10 to warrant the price.



I agree I don't like as much the trims either. I meant look 1 or look 2 . Is this the one with Lucite buttons? I am little bit confused. It does look different from runway looks 
The look 2 jacket is longer 
I think you should try the runway one 
If I can, I will definitely get the look 1 in cream. It's such a couture look with al l those embroideries . 
But the simpler version the longer one in black ,from look 2 is beautiful


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> I love it on you, particularly closed.  Enjoy the event tonight.   I could not come in for it because I am still recovering from a bug that knocked me down pretty hard. I can't wait to hear what you think of the collection! Best wishes!



Thanks. I couldn't go either. Long work day and I couldn't make the drive in time. 



pigleto972001 said:


> I would say it's worth it to try the all black one just to see. I think the horizontal trim kind of cuts into the vertical shape of the jacket. It is nice. I say try the runway one !!!! Only cos I loved it too  haha.
> 
> View attachment 3723251
> 
> 
> Data center jacket, Cuba top (mine), ritz skirt. Just for fun to try.



Heehee. That's quite a mix.



girleuro said:


> I agree I don't like as much the trims either. I meant look 1 or look 2 . Is this the one with Lucite buttons? I am little bit confused. It does look different from runway looks
> The look 2 jacket is longer
> I think you should try the runway one
> If I can, I will definitely get the look 1 in cream. It's such a couture look with al l those embroideries .
> But the simpler version the longer one in black ,from look 2 is beautiful



This is the stripped down version of this jacket. I am not considering any of the V neck jackets.


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I couldn't go either. Long work day and I couldn't make the drive in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee. That's quite a mix.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stripped down version of this jacket. I am not considering any of the V neck jackets.
> View attachment 3723271



Ah I thought that could be this , 
So look different [emoji849] 
Definitely the runway is gorgeous 
I think you should try. The jacket shape fits you very nice . Love the length. So the only looks strange is the trim. I think it takes away from the elegance,at least for me. But the runway is sleek,very elegant. You need to try . I love this one as well.


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Ah I thought that could be this ,
> So look different [emoji849]
> Definitely the runway is gorgeous
> I think you should try. The jacket shape fits you very nice . Love the length. So the only looks strange is the trim. I think it takes away from the elegance,at least for me. But the runway is sleek,very elegant. You need to try . I love this one as well.



Thanks! I hope it's just the contrast of the trim. It changes the look completely. It's not a good look for me . But if it suits someone's body shape the blue and grey in the trim pick up nicely on jeans etc.

I'm going to try to get the runway version.


----------



## pigleto972001

^yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smileygirl

I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!


----------



## pigleto972001

That looks wonderful. So pretty!!! Love it !!!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 3723349



Looks fabulous!


----------



## gracekelly

honu said:


> I went to an event this past weekend and they had a consigment store vendor there. My eyeballs nearly popped out when I saw that they had a rack of Chanel jackets! I looked for a LBJ and I found one; it was a size 40, obviously too big for me so I grabbed it. It's black tweed with bell sleeves and trimmed with raw edge tweed. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723157
> View attachment 3723158
> View attachment 3723160
> View attachment 3723161
> View attachment 3723162


Very edgy jacket with many possibilities.  The bell sleeves are very on trend.  Everything comes back


----------



## Genie27

PbP, I'm late, but have to agree - the trim is too much on that jacket you posted. All black looks stunning, while all the contrast trim looks busy and distracting. But the cut is remarkable. 

I'm very curious to see how it fits my shape,  if I ever get to try it.


----------



## girleuro

smileygirl said:


> I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 3723349



It looks beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 3723349


This is gorgeous on you. Great idea to do the dress instead of the skirt. It really elongates well.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.


----------



## pigleto972001

I LOVE IT!!!

If it was on sale and I didn't just splurge on some ritz pieces, I would strongly consider it. I think it's beautiful. It would go with so much.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723172
> View attachment 3723174
> View attachment 3723179
> View attachment 3723180



Is this from the Ritz pre Fall collection ?


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.


I returned it, but will definitely go back and get it if it goes on sale. I loved it with jeans and skinny black pants but didn't have skirts or dresses that worked well with it, so found it hard to justify full price, and I was a little worried the Velcro would annoy me or damage the tweed. On the plus side it is super chic and super comfortable.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I would say it's worth it to try the all black one just to see. I think the horizontal trim kind of cuts into the vertical shape of the jacket. It is nice. I say try the runway one !!!! Only cos I loved it too  haha.
> 
> View attachment 3723251
> 
> 
> Data center jacket, Cuba top (mine), ritz skirt. Just for fun to try.



I bought this skirt [emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

smileygirl said:


> I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 3723349



Gorgeous!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The picture I chose perhaps exaggerates the issue. This looks a bit better. I can also wear it with the two way zip done just a bit.
> View attachment 3723240
> View attachment 3723241
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't get a larger size. The shoulders are already big. It might help if I left it out a smidge in the bust area. I'm trying to guess if the all black would look better.
> 
> I'm definitely not keeping this one. Not to offend anyone but I really dislike the trim. It's lovely. But like a painting, what appeals to one person might not appeal to someone else.
> 
> There is no act I or II to prefall, these are both prefall cosmopolite. The one I am considering is the more expensive runway version. But it would have to be a 10 to warrant the price.



I really like this jacket on you, but I tried it on last week and found it slightly confining - I think this is my own weird issue, but I found the fabric a bit stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.



Of course you know I love it


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.


One more thing - this will sound truly insane but it bugged me that the Velcro didn't close evenly; if you want to get a straight line on the placket you have to fiddle with it. Yes, I have type A issues.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.



Love it too!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Here is the long  black jacket with the dress


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> One more thing - this will sound truly insane but it bugged me that the Velcro didn't close evenly; if you want to get a straight line on the placket you have to fiddle with it. Yes, I have type A issues.



For the price one must be type A. I hesitated mostly due to price but also as I'm not quite 100 percent sold on the velcro. It was very comfortable especially the shoulders 

I liked the black skirt but decided to choose cream as I couldn't get both sigh. I am hoping to see the long jacket


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Ok ladies I need opinions please. I found the matching skirt for the robot jacket new with tags for (imo) a great price. I need to have the waist let out by at least 1.5" since I found it in size 38 and I'm usually a 40. [emoji15]. Should I get it shortened at the same time? I don't know when I'd ever wear it as a suit, but I'm short and I don't think the length is as flattering right now. Pleas excuse the mess in my closet...
> View attachment 3722257



I like it as it is, the trend now is midi length, and it's still going strong , would look contemporary with other separates


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Here is the long  black jacket with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723395
> View attachment 3723396
> View attachment 3723397


TankerToad, Thank you for the pictures! These looks are very elegant, love both the jacket and the skirt!
do you have an idea how short this dress would be on you?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> TankerToad, I love this suit, but it was really expensive! I think it's better than the Robot suit!
> 
> I love it too but don't you think as a suit it is a LOT of look. Was thinking just the jacket or the skirt would be enough. I keep thinking about it......


I'm not sure, I can totaly see me wearing the suit, it is too much, but in a Chanel way. I can't pull off the new Gucci, which is way too much, but in a different way. 


gracekelly said:


> Love the look!  I now call my black cruise jacket my comfort jacket, i.e. I choose it when I can't think of what to wear.


gracekelly, Thank you, These Seoul jackets are perfection.


honu said:


> I went to an event this past weekend and they had a consigment store vendor there. My eyeballs nearly popped out when I saw that they had a rack of Chanel jackets! I looked for a LBJ and I found one; it was a size 40, obviously too big for me so I grabbed it. It's black tweed with bell sleeves and trimmed with raw edge tweed. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723157
> View attachment 3723158
> View attachment 3723160
> View attachment 3723161
> View attachment 3723162


honu, Great jacket! love the sleeves, totaly a keeper!


> That's beautiful pink look Ari
> That skirt doesn't look that can create fattening look [emoji849] .Mostly the pleated ones do Although looks kind of stiff?What is made of ?


Thank you!, I'll have it next week so I'll post pics and let you know. But I think it is wool.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok.., soliciting honest opinions of the black round neck jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723172
> View attachment 3723174
> View attachment 3723179
> View attachment 3723180





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The picture I chose perhaps exaggerates the issue. This looks a bit better. I can also wear it with the two way zip done just a bit.
> View attachment 3723240
> View attachment 3723241
> 
> 
> I definitely wouldn't get a larger size. The shoulders are already big. It might help if I left it out a smidge in the bust area. I'm trying to guess if the all black would look better.
> 
> I'm definitely not keeping this one. Not to offend anyone but I really dislike the trim. It's lovely. But like a painting, what appeals to one person might not appeal to someone else.
> 
> There is no act I or II to prefall, these are both prefall cosmopolite. The one I am considering is the more expensive runway version. But it would have to be a 10 to warrant the price.


Pocketbook Pup, I don't know-  somehow it looks big on you, maybe because of the sleeves? the fabric looks very heavy, the shape is nice though. I think that the original jacket is from another fabric that falls better. 


pigleto972001 said:


> I would say it's worth it to try the all black one just to see. I think the horizontal trim kind of cuts into the vertical shape of the jacket. It is nice. I say try the runway one !!!! Only cos I loved it too  haha.
> 
> View attachment 3723251
> 
> 
> Data center jacket, Cuba top (mine), ritz skirt. Just for fun to try.


Lovely look! I was wondering who can pull this jacket off, it looks great on you!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. I couldn't go either. Long work day and I couldn't make the drive in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee. That's quite a mix.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the stripped down version of this jacket. I am not considering any of the V neck jackets.
> View attachment 3723271


Looks completely different to me.


smileygirl said:


> I just got this.  Being short, the skirt didn't work for me but I think the dress does! It's the dress that goes with the longer jacket but the tweed is the same and the trimming is also gold so I think it is ok.  It is a beautiful collection!
> 
> View attachment 3723349


Lovely look!


Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.


it is totaly not my style, but I saw it on Pigleto and it  looked perfect.


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> That's beautiful pink look Ari
> That skirt doesn't look that can create fattening look [emoji849] .Mostly the pleated ones do Although looks kind of stiff?What is made of ?





Here is the full look.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Just love the entire look you posted, ari.


Thank you chaneljewel!


argcdg said:


> Thanks, and thank you Ari (it looks amazing on you) and Pourquoipas!  I picked it up on sale late last summer and have worn it a ton.



argcdg, thank you.
Many of the dresses could be worn as coats.
I was offered in France this dress to wear it over jeans opened 
	

		
			
		

		
	



In the spring summer show many dresses were worn as coats.


----------



## ari

My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> TankerToad, Thank you for the pictures! These looks are very elegant, love both the jacket and the skirt!
> do you have an idea how short this dress would be on you?



That is a very good question and one I asked my SA- I think I could only wear it with dark hosiery otherwise it would look to short? I will try it next time I'm at my boutique, the dress wasn't in when I bought the jacket and skirt.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723620



Love the Cuba colors - the tweed on your skirt is perfect! So nice for summer weather 
Love the longer skirt length 
You look marvelous !


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3723608
> 
> Here is the full look.



Did you try the sweater too?
Interesting sleeve detail --


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.



It's not to my taste but it's a beautiful jacket. I don't like  the Velcro. The colors aren't me. I think I tried a different fabric in the same cut and liked the cut.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Here is the long  black jacket with the dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723395
> View attachment 3723396
> View attachment 3723397



The dress is very low cut.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723620



Beautifully put together Ari.

Thanks for your advice on the jacket. I'm definitely not buying this version. I would have to try the more expensive version and make sure it looks ok before agreeing to it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the Cuba looks together Ari. The skirt is so flattering. 
I'm intrigued by the black skirt you're trying, saw it in the look book. 

Please let us know if you get to try the runway jacket PbP and send us lots of pics 

The data center leather jacket was cute but 10k!!

Karen let us know what you decide on the velcro jacket. I love it. I suppose the navy velcro is a better color than most


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> That is a very good question and one I asked my SA- I think I could only wear it with dark hosiery otherwise it would look to short? I will try it next time I'm at my boutique, the dress wasn't in when I bought the jacket and skirt.





TankerToad said:


> Love the Cuba colors - the tweed on your skirt is perfect! So nice for summer weather
> Love the longer skirt length
> You look marvelous !


 


TankerToad said:


> Did you try the sweater too?
> Interesting sleeve detail --


Thank you TT! Yes, if it is too short I can't wear it! if it is a bit short with black hosiery it would be fine. I guess it is sleeveless. 
I'm getting the skirt and the sweater alond with the cream suit tomorrow, so I'll let you know.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautifully put together Ari.
> 
> Thanks for your advice on the jacket. I'm definitely not buying this version. I would have to try the more expensive version and make sure it looks ok before agreeing to it.


Thank you PP! 


pigleto972001 said:


> I love the Cuba looks together Ari. The skirt is so flattering.
> I'm intrigued by the black skirt you're trying, saw it in the look book.
> 
> Please let us know if you get to try the runway jacket PbP and send us lots of pics
> 
> The data center leather jacket was cute but 10k!!
> 
> Karen let us know what you decide on the velcro jacket. I love it. I suppose the navy velcro is a better color than most


Thank you Pigleto!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723620


The Cuba skirt is so pretty!  Love the colors and style of the skirt. The entire outfit goes together so well.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I love the Cuba looks together Ari. The skirt is so flattering.
> I'm intrigued by the black skirt you're trying, saw it in the look book.
> 
> Please let us know if you get to try the runway jacket PbP and send us lots of pics
> 
> The data center leather jacket was cute but 10k!!
> 
> Karen let us know what you decide on the velcro jacket. I love it. I suppose the navy velcro is a better color than most



Thanks. My store did not order the more elaborate jacket. It's going to be somewhat difficult to get it. I was trying this one for size. Had I loved the fit and been 100% sure I would have just paid and had it sent to me. But now I'll really have to try it before I agree to buy it especially given the price. And if they can't get it for me I'll be fine knowing that the fit probably wasn't optimal for me.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 3723608
> 
> Here is the full look.



I can't wait to see this on you ari as I'm so curious about the sweater details. It's hard to see them in the pics.


----------



## ari

well...


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3723608
> 
> Here is the full look.



This looks very You Ari.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> Did you try the sweater too?
> Interesting sleeve detail --



I bought that sweater, it is so cute. I intend to wear it backwards with the V in the front so I'm having the little button moved. It's open all down the sleeve with bows. Will post pics next week.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> well...



So that's the little puffer in action ?
Is that Mariah Carey?


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I bought that sweater, it is so cute. I intend to wear it backwards with the V in the front so I'm having the little button moved. It's open all down the sleeve with bows. Will post pics next week.



Ohhh
I want to see pictures 
Thank in advance for sharing


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks very You Ari.


Thank you PP!


chaneljewel said:


> The Cuba skirt is so pretty!  Love the colors and style of the skirt. The entire outfit goes together so well.


Thank you chaneljewel! 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. My store did not order the more elaborate jacket. It's going to be somewhat difficult to get it. I was trying this one for size. Had I loved the fit and been 100% sure I would have just paid and had it sent to me. But now I'll really have to try it before I agree to buy it especially given the price. And if they can't get it for me I'll be fine knowing that the fit probably wasn't optimal for me.


Can't they get it for you to try from another boutique?


chaneljewel said:


> I can't wait to see this on you ari as I'm so curious about the sweater details. It's hard to see them in the pics.





This is the back


I'll give you more details when I get it tomorrow [emoji4]


TankerToad said:


> So that's the little puffer in action ?
> Is that Mariah Carey?



Yes[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you PP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Can't they get it for you to try from another boutique?
> 
> View attachment 3723827
> 
> This is the back
> View attachment 3723828
> 
> I'll give you more details when I get it tomorrow [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Yes[emoji23][emoji23]



This is so pretty Ari. I can not wait to see your photos. 

Very few of the runway jackets we ordered in the US. If my boutique can't get it I'm going to try New York and if not then Paris when I go in the fall. Had I loved the lesser expensive one I would have just paid to ship if from Paris but now I'm not sure.


----------



## Genie27

I can't stop staring at Mariah's poor feet.


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> I can't stop staring at Mariah's poor feet.


I know.  I thought the same thing!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank you PP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Can't they get it for you to try from another boutique?
> 
> View attachment 3723827
> 
> This is the back
> View attachment 3723828
> 
> I'll give you more details when I get it tomorrow [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Yes[emoji23][emoji23]


Really, really like this!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723620


Great look!  If one wants to wear a skirt long, then this is the length and what I call a midi.  I think the other long lengths (as in the runway pix) are just "long" and more difficult to wear if one is not terribly tall.


----------



## hallobeanme

Here are a few pics of the cute puffer jacket on Katy Perry. I ordered mine from the boutique yesterday and should be receiving it soon!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ahhh cute! Send pics when it arrives.


----------



## hallobeanme

pigleto972001 said:


> Ahhh cute! Send pics when it arrives.



I will!  Being in a warm/hot climate almost all year round, this piece out of all from the pre-fall collection seems most wearable to me!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pharrells coat in Vegas chanel


----------



## zaraha

I saw this dress on IG ( credit to the owner) I thought it was lovely [emoji173]️


----------



## ari

hallobeanme said:


> Here are a few pics of the cute puffer jacket on Katy Perry. I ordered mine from the boutique yesterday and should be receiving it soon!
> 
> View attachment 3724043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724049
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724069
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724067


Oh, I love it on her with the satin pants! Great look!


pigleto972001 said:


> Pharrells coat in Vegas chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724551


This looks so pretty on the hanger, but I'd love to see it on a women 


zaraha said:


> I saw this dress on IG ( credit to the owner) I thought it was lovely [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3724826



Lovely!


----------



## ari

hallobeanme said:


> Here are a few pics of the cute puffer jacket on Katy Perry. I ordered mine from the boutique yesterday and should be receiving it soon!
> 
> View attachment 3724043
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724049
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724069
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724067


are these pants from pre spring summer collection?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is so pretty Ari. I can not wait to see your photos.
> 
> Very few of the runway jackets we ordered in the US. If my boutique can't get it I'm going to try New York and if not then Paris when I go in the fall. Had I loved the lesser expensive one I would have just paid to ship if from Paris but now I'm not sure.


I"ll be in my boutique on the 21 this month for Chanel style sessions and will see both plain and show versions and will report back. if the fabric is different, it will fall on the body differently.



gracekelly said:


> Great look!  If one wants to wear a skirt long, then this is the length and what I call a midi.  I think the other long lengths (as in the runway pix) are just "long" and more difficult to wear if one is not terribly tall.


Thank you CraceKelly!


----------



## petit oiseau

Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ari

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157


Wow! this cardigan is beautiful! I haven't seen this color - are you in Europe? I love it on you! yes, the fit is perfect with this lenght of the slives.
The jacket is nice fit too, but I think the sleeves could be made shorter.
Welcome, petit oiseau !


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> My Cuba skirt with Cuba cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723620



Elegant look Ari


----------



## girleuro

Karenaellen said:


> On the topic of honest opinions, what do people think about this piece?  TT modeled it a few pages back.  It's on hold for me and I'm debating.



Not my colors  so can't give my opinion


----------



## petit oiseau

Thanks very much Ari. I will see if the jacket sleeves need further shortening after the first alterations.

 I am in Asia. The cardigan comes with beautiful leo (lions?) buttons.There are four colours in my boutique, white/ecru, black, a darker pink and this one. The buttons on the black one are even more beautiful, but the black one is too sparkly for me. I am petite, so glad the length of the cardigan fits me.


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> I can't stop staring at Mariah's poor feet.



Yep [emoji848][emoji854]


----------



## girleuro

zaraha said:


> I saw this dress on IG ( credit to the owner) I thought it was lovely [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3724826



Beautiful classy [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157



Love the sweater on you The jacket fit is very nice,little shorter sleeves  but i personally not so much like that trim [emoji848]


----------



## petit oiseau

Thanks girleuro. Happy  that both fit well. This jacket is very popular in my boutique and there is already a waiting list.


----------



## ari

petit oiseau said:


> Thanks very much Ari. I will see if the jacket sleeves need further shortening after the first alterations.
> 
> I am in Asia. The cardigan comes with beautiful leo (lions?) buttons.There are four colours in my boutique, white/ecru, black, a darker pink and this one. The buttons on the black one are even more beautiful, but the black one is too sparkly for me. I am petite, so glad the length of the cardigan fits me.


It fits you perfectly indeed! Here in Europe, so far I've seen only ecru and black, but your color is gorgeous! does it come with a skirt? I'm thinking of buying the cardigan and the skirt, but still have to decide which color.


----------



## petit oiseau

Just remember seeing a dress in the darker pink and ecru. I will ask my SA if there is a skirt in light pink.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
here is the dress in the darker pink, but it looks orangy in the photo.


----------



## ari

petit oiseau said:


> Just remember seeing a dress in the darker pink and ecru. I will ask my SA if there is a skirt in light pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the dress in the darker pink, but it looks orangy in the photo.


petit oiseau, thank you for this picture! i think the color of your cardi is better! do you have picture of the black cardi?


----------



## ari

I love this styling very much 


Here is the picture of the black, but can't really see the gold




The ecru with the skirt [emoji12]


----------



## petit oiseau

Here you are, Ari


	

		
			
		

		
	
Real thing even more sparkly.


----------



## EmileH

There is a lot to catch up on.. just jumping in to say that I think the black jacket with grey lines will NOT pill like the Paris Rome jacket. The fabric looks similar but is not as fuzzy. My Paris Rome Dress is made of the same exact fabric as the cosmopolite black and grey jacket and it has not pilled at all. So for anyone who likes it I think it's a good buy.

It looks beautiful on you Petit Oiseaux


----------



## petit oiseau

Thanks PbP, it does look firmer, the fabric.


----------



## lulilu

petit oiseau said:


> Thanks very much Ari. I will see if the jacket sleeves need further shortening after the first alterations.
> 
> I am in Asia. The cardigan comes with beautiful leo (lions?) buttons.There are four colours in my boutique, white/ecru, black, a darker pink and this one. The buttons on the black one are even more beautiful, but the black one is too sparkly for me. I am petite, so glad the length of the cardigan fits me.



Love these on you!  Agree with Ari that the jacket sleeves could be a bit shorter (that is just my preference for jackets).


----------



## chaneljewel

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157



Both pieces look nice on you.  I really love the color of the pink sweater!


----------



## Pourquoipas

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157



Nice choices petit oiseau ! As others said I usually prefer bracelet length proportions if you have some alterations planned anyway but I guess that's very personal taste.
Love the pink cardigan!


----------



## petit oiseau

Lulilu and Pourquoipas, thanks very much. I will certainly consider shortening the length of the jacket sleeves.

Chaneljewel, thanks and hugs!


----------



## sally.m

Genie27 said:


> I can't stop staring at Mariah's poor feet.


thats the first thing i noticed too!


----------



## TankerToad

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157



Love the cardigan the best on you 
It's super lovely on you !!!


----------



## ladysarah

petit oiseau said:


> Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3725155
> View attachment 3725156
> View attachment 3725157


Love that cardigan too. Are you able to post a clearer pic of the label? I shall be seeking it out...


----------



## petit oiseau

TankerToad said:


> Love the cardigan the best on you
> It's super lovely on you !!!



Thanks TankerToad. Hugs!


----------



## pigleto972001

The cardigan is so pretty !!!!! Love it. What a great piece. Had not seen here in states. 

Now I have the cream skirt I'm trying to figure out what to wear w it haha. I did not get the backwards cardigan. Any suggestions ?


----------



## petit oiseau

ladysarah said:


> Love that cardigan too. Are you able to post a clearer pic of the label? I shall be seeking it out...



My cardi is in the boutique for alterations so I cannot take pictures. But I got this item number on my receipt:

P57023 K07456 BC23534

Hope this helps. [emoji3]


----------



## ari

Finally everything arrived 
The skirt


The suit 




No regrets so far.
Now I'm not sure about this outfit 


I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots 
The back


The sweater in the skirt


Maybe with another belt.
It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter. 
The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]


----------



## ari

The details on the sweater 


The sweater has small shoulder pads.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]



*ari *love the cream suit on you, perfection. Not feeling the black skirt (not classic for sure, don't shoot me) but the sweater is cute and lovely on you. I have a question on the cream skirt, is the fit and cut similar to the robot skirt? The collection is still not in my boutique yet.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]



The skirt reminds me of Alaia, very pretty and playful.  I tried on the sweater, but I didn't feel comfortable in it.  Too much of a breeze on my back and arms, especially once it gets cold out.  Maybe a smaller size in the sweater for you?  There is extra fabric along your torso. 

You look beautiful in the suit!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]



The cream suit is perfection on you. Keep the black top. Send the skirt back. You have better pieces.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> *ari *love the cream suit on you, perfection. Not feeling the black skirt (not classic for sure, don't shoot me) but the sweater is cute and lovely on you. I have a question on the cream skirt, is the fit and cut similar to the robot skirt? The collection is still not in my boutique yet.



Thank you for your honest opinion! I'm not sure about the skirt neither. I wonder if I should return it. 
The skirt is totally different cut from the robot skirt. The robot skirt was more A shape wider around the hips and a tag longer. This one is sexier. Does this make sense?


----------



## pigleto972001

Cream suit looks amazing on you. Keep it 

The cream skirt is longer and tighter than the robot skirt. It's clingier. The black skirt is cute but prob trendier.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]




WOW, you look gorgeous.  I don't have the confidence to pull that skirt off but you look amazing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> The details on the sweater
> View attachment 3725452
> 
> The sweater has small shoulder pads.



Of course the cream and the boots , perfection [emoji7]maybe the sweater-skirt to decide after what else you might love in boutique in 2 weeks? It looks very Chanelesque to me[emoji8]


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> The skirt reminds me of Alaia, very pretty and playful.  I tried on the sweater, but I didn't feel comfortable in it.  Too much of a breeze on my back and arms, especially once it gets cold out.  Maybe a smaller size in the sweater for you?  There is extra fabric along your torso.
> 
> You look beautiful in the suit!


Thank you Karenaellen! A smaller size is definitely an idea!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> The cream suit is perfection on you. Keep the black top. Send the skirt back. You have better pieces.


Thank you PP for your honest opinion! Sometimes we need reality check! 


pigleto972001 said:


> Cream suit looks amazing on you. Keep it
> 
> The cream skirt is longer and tighter than the robot skirt. It's clingier. The black skirt is cute but prob trendier.


Thank you Pigleto! Maybe I need something more trendier, I'm not sure [emoji817] 


Mrs.Z said:


> WOW, you look gorgeous.  I don't have the confidence to pull that skirt off but you look amazing!


Thank you Mrs.Z! I'm not very confident too[emoji1]


Pourquoipas said:


> Of course the cream and the boots , perfection [emoji7]maybe the sweater-skirt to decide after what else you might love in boutique in 2 weeks? It looks very Chanelesque to me[emoji8]



Thank you PQP! Yes I have a bit of time to think about. Interesting - DH liked the black look too.


----------



## Genie27

I love the cream suit on you, Ari. The sweater and boots are nice, but the skirt - I'm not so sure about in this outfit. It's a lot going on with so many details in all 3 pieces. I think there may be other items that catch your eye soon...


----------



## pigleto972001

A white top looks quite nice w the cream skirt ! 

I actually on relook love the black skirt and am just ok w the sweater.  The whole look is a little "busy". Might work w separate pieces


----------



## TankerToad

Ari 
Love the cream suit and it's on my list --
I like the black outfit a lot - especially the side view
I think it's very sexy and flirty and I can see why your husband likes it-
Here are my thoughts- 
I love love love both pieces but maybe not together ?? If together,  I think the sweater in a smaller size - but what about a plainer top to showcase the skirt more and your tiny waist? A bodysuit or simple shell sweater?
And the sweater with the sleeve detail maybe with a simple fitted skirt - so that the sweater stands out?
I think the black set together or separately are "event" dressing - can you think of where you could wear them ? How did you feel when you had them on? I think that part matters, too.
In any event, thank you so much for sharing -
You look amazing and I think I speak for everyone when I say we love to see your choices and photos [emoji8]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]


❤️ ❤️ the cream suit on you, ari.  It's beautiful.  I also adore the black cashmere sweater.  It's unique but so stylish.  Can it be worn with the v in the front, or is it really low cut for that?  Anyway, you should keep it too.  The skirt is adorable and the side view makes one realize how special the pieces are.   If you're on the fence about the skirt, then only get the sweater for now.  If you think you'll miss the skirt, then get both pieces.  I'm sure you'll wear the skirt with other more fitted tops too.  You said that the skirt is pricey?   That might make your decision for you.
Btw, the boots are so great!!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> The details on the sweater
> View attachment 3725452
> 
> The sweater has small shoulder pads.



The cream suit great on you! Ari Black skirt not so sure. Playful but not classy
Since DH loves it,then it's a date night outfit [emoji12]
Oh and the shoes is to die for[emoji847]


----------



## EmileH

Ari, I'm looking at the skirt again on a larger screen. It is really pretty. I think it's just too much going on with the boots and the pearls. Maybe with more simple shoes and just earrings the outfit would work? I like it better without the belt. 

What about your Dior bar jacket and a simple black tee and the skirt? That might look very elegant


----------



## zaraha

[ QUOTE="petit oiseau, post: 31412730, member: 592908"]Dear ladies, I am new to this forum. Please advise whether the jacket and the cardigan are good fit with the pins. The jacket basically fits me with just some minor change. The cardigan just having the sleeves shortened. Thanks for letting me share.
View attachment 3725155
View attachment 3725156
View attachment 3725157

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
I love the pink cardigan on you,  I love anything in chanel pink,  you already posted the style so I will be hunting it down too [emoji13].  Thanks!


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> The details on the sweater
> View attachment 3725452
> 
> The sweater has small shoulder pads.



Dear Ari!  I love the cream suit on you!  As for the black skirt I love it but not the whole outfit together too many holes appears at first glance.  I think maybe switch it up and wear black skirt with more simple top and different shoes perhaps? JMHO as I'm not a big fashionista like all your ladies!


----------



## gracekelly

Tried on the cream jacket and it is not for me or where I live. The skirt is way to heavy for me as well.  I am waiting for other pieces to arrive, but I am not really too excited about any of it.


----------



## TankerToad

Ari 
I found this on IG
I totally think you could rock this dress


----------



## TankerToad

More IG photos of the nylon puffer


----------



## TankerToad

Love the Japanese styling of some of this collection [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Some IG photos of the super cute booties from this season


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pretty!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Pretty!



The second jacket it lovely. I don't think I have seen it before. I have a lead in finding the first one.


----------



## Mrs.Z

That gold jacket is gorgeous and 9k! This collection is going to be the death of me, it's all stunning!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The second jacket it lovely. I don't think I have seen it before. I have a lead in finding the first one.



Awesome !!! Keep us posted pls. This gold one looks like it would fit similarly perhaps. I think there's a black one w colored fringe.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> Awesome !!! Keep us posted pls. This gold one looks like it would fit similarly perhaps. I think there's a black one w colored fringe.



Yes, I saw the black one with colored fringe... very pretty.  I am debating on whether or not to put it on my wish list. If it is still there next week, I will post photos for you all view.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Pretty!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> The second jacket it lovely. I don't think I have seen it before. I have a lead in finding the first one.


The whole outfit with the jeans and jacket and slingbacks is super chic. Love that look.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Pretty!


I saw the second jacket yesterday.  I didn't care for it IRL for me, but it looks great on her in the picture.  Love her styling too.


----------



## pigleto972001

Anyone seen this one yet?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3727220


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Anyone seen this one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727220



No but I thought it looked interesting in the show. Are you going to try it?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think my store ordered it In my size .... definitely looking forward to seeing it. I recall the back is pleated from ari's pics after the show.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Anyone seen this one yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727220



Yes! I loved it at the preview, so it's ordered for me. The back is amazing, it's fitted with this lovely pleated back....it's really worth a look and like everything needs to be tried on to be fully appreciated! I will post my decision once it comes in.


----------



## pigleto972001

I can't wait to see pics and hopefully see in person too [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Do you guys know the price? Sorry. I see in the app. $5500 without the scarf.


----------



## pigleto972001

Interestingly the instagram said it was 5890 euros. Maybe w the scarf?


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I think my store ordered it In my size .... definitely looking forward to seeing it. I recall the back is pleated from ari's pics after the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727247



The back is beautiful.


----------



## Mrs.Z

$5550 in the US, the back pleats fall so beautifully...how it looks on remains to be seen


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Interestingly the instagram said it was 5890 euros. Maybe w the scarf?



Yes it's $6100 with the scarf. That makes sense.


----------



## ari

The black coat-equivalent of the red one on the show 




Pigleto this might be good possibly for the ecru skirt!


I guess this is the skirt that goes with the backwards cardigan Pigleto tried.


Interesting variation of my black skirt 




Love this combination!


And me today with a cotton Velcro sweater worn backwards [emoji12]


----------



## ari

Sorry the black coat equivalent of the red is this


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Sorry the black coat equivalent of the red is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727556
> 
> View attachment 3727557


Ari, you look beautiful as always in your new purchases. I love the cream suit on you. So far, it has looked amazing on everyone here!  
I agree with others that the black skirt and bow sweater will give you a lot of mileage as separates, together it's more a look for a fashionista event, fun and unexpected. 
The black coat that you mistakenly posted above, is that a knit? I love it if it's a huge warm chunky sweater knit. Amazing. I also loved the pink one in the show. 
It's so exciting to see all the new things come in!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Ari, you look beautiful as always in your new purchases. I love the cream suit on you. So far, it has looked amazing on everyone here!
> I agree with others that the black skirt and bow sweater will give you a lot of mileage as separates, together it's more a look for a fashionista event, fun and unexpected.
> The black coat that you mistakenly posted above, is that a knit? I love it if it's a huge warm chunky sweater knit. Amazing. I also loved the pink one in the show.
> It's so exciting to see all the new things come in!



Dharma I tried the first coat that Ari posted. It's a thick sumptuous cashmere. It costs $6000. It comes in a plum color or navy. There are so many things in this collection that are nice but not must haves for me. I'm not sure I want to spend so much on this. I'm afraid I might tire if it.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I tried the first coat that Ari posted. It's a thick sumptuous cashmere. It costs $6000. It comes in a plum color or navy. There are so many things in this collection that are nice but not must haves for me. I'm not sure I want to spend so much on this. I'm afraid I might tire if it.
> 
> View attachment 3727621
> View attachment 3727622


It looks really great on you but that is quite pricey if it doesn't have longevity for you.  I just looked at the app and the pink one is about the same price and the color while beautiful, is not as versatile for me. Hopefully I will have a day soon where I can take my time and see more in person. I really regret not getting the double breasted full sleeve cardigan last fall. It was perfect but I missed out on my size by the time I had made up my mind.


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried the red one like the black coat I believe if it's a trench. The knit was thick and it didn't look good on and was heavy ! For 10k also I was happy to pass. 

Thanks for posting the pics Ari, the cardi is cute! Also love matching skirt to the backwards cardi. It's the perfect color for that ecru skirt but I ran out of funds for now lol.  I always still want to see the new stuff for must haves [emoji848]

The other thing I'm trying to decide is there's a reasonable chance aris velcro jacket w the red trim might go on sale. It would be 2520 which is good for a jacket. I just don't know if I can pull the trigger lol. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'd love to try it but it's final sale and I haven't tried it on before ....


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Sorry the black coat equivalent of the red is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727556
> 
> View attachment 3727557


The black one is velvet!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I tried the first coat that Ari posted. It's a thick sumptuous cashmere. It costs $6000. It comes in a plum color or navy. There are so many things in this collection that are nice but not must haves for me. I'm not sure I want to spend so much on this. I'm afraid I might tire if it.
> 
> View attachment 3727621
> View attachment 3727622


Looks cozy!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I loved the pink cardigan, it had little sequins throughout but for 7k it's not for me. Also love the black velvet trench but wonder how it will fit and if it will be flattering.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I tried the first coat that Ari posted. It's a thick sumptuous cashmere. It costs $6000. It comes in a plum color or navy. There are so many things in this collection that are nice but not must haves for me. I'm not sure I want to spend so much on this. I'm afraid I might tire if it.
> 
> View attachment 3727621
> View attachment 3727622



It looks nice on you ! I'm not sure if it's the same for you but I'd rather spend that amount on indoor clothes or a true classic coat.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> It looks nice on you ! I'm not sure if it's the same for you but I'd rather spend that amount on indoor clothes or a true classic coat.



Agree. I'd rather have a true classic coat for that amount of money. I wonder how it will wear or whether one will tire of it.


----------



## hallobeanme

Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks wonderful on you  enjoy !!!


----------



## EmileH

hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072



Even in our photos without heads you can tell when someone finds the right piece for them. This looks so fun on you.


----------



## hallobeanme

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks wonderful on you  enjoy !!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Even in our photos without heads you can tell when someone finds the right piece for them. This looks so fun on you.



Thank you ladies for your kind words. This was my first mod shot posted here after enjoying reading everyone's posts for so long. This jacket is indeed a piece which caught my attention early on, and I'm glad everything worked out with my SA getting me my size.


----------



## chaneljewel

hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072


Looks really cute on you!


----------



## dharma

hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072


You look amazing! It's perfect on you!


----------



## girleuro

hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072



It's beautiful and I agree so versatile.
Great buy!


----------



## hallobeanme

chaneljewel said:


> Looks really cute on you!





dharma said:


> You look amazing! It's perfect on you!





girleuro said:


> It's beautiful and I agree so versatile.
> Great buy!



Thank you ladies! Love that this cute puffer can be worn in a casual way as well as a bit dressier way. A versatile piece indeed!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the red one like the black coat I believe if it's a trench. The knit was thick and it didn't look good on and was heavy ! For 10k also I was happy to pass.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics Ari, the cardi is cute! Also love matching skirt to the backwards cardi. It's the perfect color for that ecru skirt but I ran out of funds for now lol.  I always still want to see the new stuff for must haves [emoji848]
> 
> The other thing I'm trying to decide is there's a reasonable chance aris velcro jacket w the red trim might go on sale. It would be 2520 which is good for a jacket. I just don't know if I can pull the trigger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727720
> 
> 
> I'd love to try it but it's final sale and I haven't tried it on before ....



I tried this on and it just wasn't for me and my lifestyle. I think if you have the opportunity to wear jeans more often than not, it goes really cute w jeans. It didn't make my sale list but it's because even at a good price, I wouldn't reach for it often enough. It's a very flattering cut though...



hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072



Looks so cute on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072



Looks very cute[emoji173]️on you. If you have other stylings with it feel free to post more!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Dharma I tried the first coat that Ari posted. It's a thick sumptuous cashmere. It costs $6000. It comes in a plum color or navy. There are so many things in this collection that are nice but not must haves for me. I'm not sure I want to spend so much on this. I'm afraid I might tire if it.
> 
> View attachment 3727621
> View attachment 3727622


Dear PP, love it on you! I'm very tempted, but I have 2 long cashmere Chanel cardigans. Still I think it's ultimate casual luxury.


pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the red one like the black coat I believe if it's a trench. The knit was thick and it didn't look good on and was heavy ! For 10k also I was happy to pass.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics Ari, the cardi is cute! Also love matching skirt to the backwards cardi. It's the perfect color for that ecru skirt but I ran out of funds for now lol.  I always still want to see the new stuff for must haves [emoji848]
> 
> The other thing I'm trying to decide is there's a reasonable chance aris velcro jacket w the red trim might go on sale. It would be 2520 which is good for a jacket. I just don't know if I can pull the trigger lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727720
> 
> 
> I'd love to try it but it's final sale and I haven't tried it on before ....


Dear Pigleto, my SM said it is this one, here is without the belt


About the Velcro jacket I must say surprisingly it turned out to be one of my favorite jackets. I love the fitted cut, the fabric is of great quality/ wool/cotton/polyester/silk. I think it's not really a summer jacket, more early spring and fall. You can style it with jeans, formal pants and skirts. In that respect is very versatile. The price is going to be great on sale. I'm wearing it today, it's a bit colder day.




hallobeanme said:


> Here is me in the new nylon puffer. It's quite a beautiful jacket and I can see myself styling it with various outfits.
> 
> View attachment 3728072



Congrats hallobeanme! And welcome! Yes please do post more of this fun jacket!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Dear PP, love it on you! I'm very tempted, but I have 2 long cashmere Chanel cardigans. Still I think it's ultimate casual luxury.
> 
> Dear Pigleto, my SM said it is this one, here is without the belt
> View attachment 3728350
> 
> About the Velcro jacket I must say surprisingly it turned out to be one of my favorite jackets. I love the fitted cut, the fabric is of great quality/ wool/cotton/polyester/silk. I think it's not really a summer jacket, more early spring and fall. You can style it with jeans, formal pants and skirts. In that respect is very versatile. The price is going to be great on sale. I'm wearing it today, it's a bit colder day.
> View attachment 3728353
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats hallobeanme! And welcome! Yes please do post more of this fun jacket!



Ari, have you tried the sweater coat? It's much too warm to be worn inside. Plus it doesn't look great with the scarf untied. It's really an outside coat. But not really a coat.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi Ari !

I love the jacket  frustratingly one place already has it on sale but it's final sale only and it's risky. The other places haven't marked it down yet but the SA at Orlando though sweet is hard to communicate with and I'm not sure she wouldn't sell it to me as final sale. I don't shop at the chanel boutiques and so I don't know if I could try it at regular price and return if it didn't fit or wait for a sale. It sounded like once it hits sale it's final price. Their jackets are always an adventure w these shoulders lol and so I wouldn't like to make an expensive mistake


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, have you tried the sweater coat? It's much too warm to be worn inside. Plus it doesn't look great with the scarf untied. It's really an outside coat. But not really a coat.


No, I haven't, but will try it next week. I view it as a coat and love the styling at my boutiquie. when I asked DH to look at the pictures, he said he like this coat the best.
View attachment 3728405



pigleto972001 said:


> Hi Ari !
> 
> I love the jacket  frustratingly one place already has it on sale but it's final sale only and it's risky. The other places haven't marked it down yet but the SA at Orlando though sweet is hard to communicate with and I'm not sure she wouldn't sell it to me as final sale. I don't shop at the chanel boutiques and so I don't know if I could try it at regular price and return if it didn't fit or wait for a sale. It sounded like once it hits sale it's final price. Their jackets are always an adventure w these shoulders lol and so I wouldn't like to make an expensive mistake


The shoulders ar quite roomy without looking big, hopeyou can try it.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Dear PP, love it on you! I'm very tempted, but I have 2 long cashmere Chanel cardigans. Still I think it's ultimate casual luxury.
> 
> Dear Pigleto, my SM said it is this one, here is without the belt
> View attachment 3728350
> 
> About the Velcro jacket I must say surprisingly it turned out to be one of my favorite jackets. I love the fitted cut, the fabric is of great quality/ wool/cotton/polyester/silk. I think it's not really a summer jacket, more early spring and fall. You can style it with jeans, formal pants and skirts. In that respect is very versatile. The price is going to be great on sale. I'm wearing it today, it's a bit colder day.
> View attachment 3728353
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats hallobeanme! And welcome! Yes please do post more of this fun jacket!


Ari, the jacket looks pretty with the green...really emphasizes all the colors in the jacket.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, have you tried the sweater coat? It's much too warm to be worn inside. Plus it doesn't look great with the scarf untied. It's really an outside coat. But not really a coat.


Sorry couldn't post the picture before 





chaneljewel said:


> Ari, the jacket looks pretty with the green...really emphasizes all the colors in the jacket.



Thank you chaneljewel, the pants are not very flattering, but I love them. The jacket has many colors in it.


----------



## ari

Here is the equivalent of the red coat, you were right the other one was velvet.


Fun way to wear the robot jacket.


The sweater with the black skirt. [emoji173]️


The pink dress [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cardigans in other colors, I'm not sure about the deep V neck.


This is my favorite coat from act 1 fall winter.[emoji173]️


----------



## ari

I can't believe I posted again the velvet coat
Here hopefully is the other one


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Sorry couldn't post the picture before
> 
> View attachment 3728406
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel, the pants are not very flattering, but I love them. The jacket has many colors in it.


This is the same sweater as the pink, right?  I think the pink is beautiful...just pricey for a sweater coat.  It would be so easy to wear though as I tend to carry my coat more than wear it.  I don't like driving with a coat on but a sweater coat would be comfy.


----------



## chaneljewel

Are the cardigans 'short' in the torso?  I'm curious to see one on a person.


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
The Pharrell jacket


----------



## TankerToad

IG
The red coat


----------



## TankerToad

Love this !!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Sunlitshadows

Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.



They look very nice on you. It depends on the price. I think you could get something very similar for much less than Chanel prices.


----------



## pigleto972001

They're cute on you! I thought about a pair for myself  too many goodies to try


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

chaneljewel said:


> Are the cardigans 'short' in the torso?  I'm curious to see one on a person.



The cosmo ones I found to be longer. I'm 5'7 with a long torso and they fit perfectly!


----------



## pasha

ari said:


> Finally everything arrived
> The skirt
> View attachment 3725444
> 
> The suit
> View attachment 3725445
> 
> View attachment 3725446
> 
> No regrets so far.
> Now I'm not sure about this outfit
> View attachment 3725447
> 
> I pulled the skirt down on the waist to make space for the sweater, love the boots
> The back
> View attachment 3725448
> 
> The sweater in the skirt
> View attachment 3725450
> 
> Maybe with another belt.
> It's shorter this way, but I'll wear it black hosiery in the winter.
> The sweater is cashmere and the skirt is polyester, it has a tighter skirt under it. I'm not sure [emoji848] quite expensive. [emoji57]



The cream suit is perfect on you and the black sweater is lovely !


----------



## pigleto972001

They're cute on you! I thought about a pair for myself  too many goodies to try


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.



They look fine, depends on your lifestyle. I have nowhere I could wear those except vacations.


----------



## TankerToad

Do the shirts match the jacket - is it like a shorts suit set?


----------



## luckylove

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.



They fit you beautifully. For me, it would depend on how much use I might get from them and where the sale price might fall. Looks wise, they are gorgeous on you.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They look very nice on you. It depends on the price. I think you could get something very similar for much less than Chanel prices.


These are my thoughts exactly and I love wearing shorts.


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.


They are cute. I wear shorts all the time - for work, I have several tailored dress shorts - I get mine from Banana Republic and Club Monaco, and they are very inexpensive compared to Chanel. These are plain enough that you could get lower end ones. Is there something about them that makes it worth C pricing? The cut or the matching jacket?


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> They are cute. I wear shorts all the time - for work, I have several tailored dress shorts - I get mine from Banana Republic and Club Monaco, and they are very inexpensive compared to Chanel. These are plain enough that you could get lower end ones. Is there something about them that makes it worth C pricing? The cut or the matching jacket?


I think they have the Cuba season buttons on the back. You can tell I have been considering them!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

periogirl28 said:


> I think they have the Cuba season buttons on the back. You can tell I have been considering them!


Yes, the Chanel buttons and the extra wide leg cut (hard to see in my modeling shot) make them special.  That said, I'll check out other brands to compare.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.



The shorts look nice on you.  What percentage off is the sale price?    If you really love these and can't get them out of your mind, then you might be regretful in not purchasing them.  Sometimes the 'love of an item' outweighs the practicality of the price.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.



I think these look great on you! That being said, I agree with the others - depends on how badly you want them and at what price. These would look great dressed up with shoes like what you're wearing or even a low heel. It all depends on your lifestyle and whether you think it's "worth it," which is something that is very personal. Good luck w your decision!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

chaneljewel said:


> The shorts look nice on you.  What percentage off is the sale price?    If you really love these and can't get them out of your mind, then you might be regretful in not purchasing them.  Sometimes the 'love of an item' outweighs the practicality of the price.


The sale in the US is 40% off.  I'm leaning toward no because they are pricey relative to other brands and wrinkle easily.


----------



## pigleto972001

I remember the good ol days when they used to do a second markdown!  60 percent !!  I like the shorts very much. But they are a bit pricey. I am hoping the striped white tank from Cuba goes. I loved it but it was also pricey.


----------



## gracekelly

I have trouble understanding how the dates of clothing arrivals (for fall) and the sale items being available vary so wildly from store to store, city to city and country to country.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! It's crazy. Is chanel actually marked down anywhere ? My Neimans guy said not yet. The US chanel store said not yet. Nordstrom said no. But it sounded like at other places stuff was going already. I'm just waiting and trying to get a store to send me the velcro jacket to at least try! Having no luck so far.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! It's crazy. Is chanel actually marked down anywhere ? My Neimans guy said not yet. The US chanel store said not yet. Nordstrom said no. But it sounded like at other places stuff was going already. I'm just waiting and trying to get a store to send me the velcro jacket to at least try! Having no luck so far.


NM already has things in that Nordstrom is still waiting to arrive. Nordstrom sale is at the end of June as far as I know.   Ari was incredibly lucky to get things on sale in the south of France.


----------



## TankerToad

The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations 
I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great. Are you trying the tank underneath? Was hoping to see it soon. Is it super drapey at the bottom ?


----------



## zaraha

gracekelly said:


> NM already has things in that Nordstrom is still waiting to arrive. Nordstrom sale is at the end of June as far as I know.   Ari was incredibly lucky to get things on sale in the south of France.



She has a great SA who loves her to death [emoji847]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks great. Are you trying the tank underneath? Was hoping to see it soon. Is it super drapey at the bottom ?



It's the t shirt in knit silk with the trim that matches the suit 
I bought it but the shoulders needed altering 
It's better in person than my photos 
Perfect  underpinning for a work suit


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

I'm also getting the Pharrell coat - it sold out 
It needed fairly significant alterations to make it more feminine 
But I'm thrilled to have it


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3729257
> View attachment 3729258
> View attachment 3729259
> View attachment 3729260
> 
> The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations
> I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --


Beautiful TT...looks great on you.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! It's crazy. Is chanel actually marked down anywhere ? My Neimans guy said not yet. The US chanel store said not yet. Nordstrom said no. But it sounded like at other places stuff was going already. I'm just waiting and trying to get a store to send me the velcro jacket to at least try! Having no luck so far.



Some SAs are able/willing to pressale sale items in advance to regular customers.  Perhaps it helps if you have bought some full price pieces from them recently.  It looks like the sale breaks in the US around mid-week next week.  However I claim no expertise.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> This is the same sweater as the pink, right?  I think the pink is beautiful...just pricey for a sweater coat.  It would be so easy to wear though as I tend to carry my coat more than wear it.  I don't like driving with a coat on but a sweater coat would be comfy.


I'm not sure if it's the same [emoji15]


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3728491
> View attachment 3728492
> View attachment 3728493
> 
> From IG
> The Pharrell jacket





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3728496


Thank you TankerToad for this pictures! This necklace is gorgeous!


Karenaellen said:


> Still finalizing my sale purchases, just in time for warm weather.  I don't own a single pair of shorts.  What do folks think about these from Cuba to wear with my Cuba jacket?  Honest thoughts please.


Karenaellen, I love the shorts on you, and even dislike shorts, but these fit you perfectly! I have the same pants but long from Cuba, it doesn't get wrinkled too much. It's hard heavy cotton! If I looked as you in them I'll get them[emoji4]


pasha said:


> The cream suit is perfect on you and the black sweater is lovely !


Thank you Pasha. I'm returning the skirt.[emoji849]


gracekelly said:


> NM already has things in that Nordstrom is still waiting to arrive. Nordstrom sale is at the end of June as far as I know.   Ari was incredibly lucky to get things on sale in the south of France.


gracekelly, unfortunately I didn't buy them on sale, I was happy to find them as my boutique didn't have these styles.
The VIP sale starts on the 14 th this month and tha official sale a week later in Germany.


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3729257
> View attachment 3729258
> View attachment 3729259
> View attachment 3729260
> 
> The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations
> I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --


Great look TankerToad! Love it on you! So you think you can wear it at work? Congrats![emoji324] 


TankerToad said:


> I'm also getting the Pharrell coat - it sold out
> It needed fairly significant alterations to make it more feminine
> But I'm thrilled to have it



Oh, please post! It does look very masculine!


----------



## ari

My look today[emoji4]
I need honest opinions 
I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo. 


Or velvet pants 
With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?




Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.


Dear Ari, I feel if it's Black Tie, go for it! The jewelry belt + black pants is a fab twist on Le Smoking look. You will floor them all!


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3729257
> View attachment 3729258
> View attachment 3729259
> View attachment 3729260
> 
> The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations
> I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --


Omg love this look! Dear TT, we need to see you at the fabulous events you attend in your Chanels!


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.



Ari all looks are beautiful,but I like the cream Cosmopolite suit or the last look-pants with pearl belt[emoji4]


----------



## pasha

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3729257
> View attachment 3729258
> View attachment 3729259
> View attachment 3729260
> 
> The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations
> I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --



Lovely !!


----------



## Genie27

Ari, I think look number 2 - velvet pants and heavy belt has the most impact for an evening event. The cream suit is nice but doesn't seem too evening for me. It also depends on whether you need to be wearing the power item or not. 

Is the black robot too last season /inappropriate for this event? It looked very glamorous on you after you got it altered.


----------



## luckylove

Ari, both outfits are fabulous on you! As gorgeous as the cream suit is, I don't think it is formal enough to be considered black tie if meeting that criteria is important. Never the less, you look amazing either way! Enjoy the event!


----------



## EmileH

Ari, what about the cream suit with pointed toe stilettos or other clearly evening shoes that pick up the gold, button the jacket and add some of your fine jewelry, perhaps a vca 10 station at the neck? And a small fancy clutch? That would look dressier to me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> I'm also getting the Pharrell coat - it sold out
> It needed fairly significant alterations to make it more feminine
> But I'm thrilled to have it



TT how does it fit? I've been dying to try it on but I am just so swamped nowadays.


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.



I think the white shirt and pants that wld match your husband's tux and wld look very unique. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## hallobeanme

I love the second look Ari with black velvet pants and jewelry belt!!!  But you look amazing in all outfits!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.



I LOVE the third look with the pearl belt!!! For me the second belt is super pretty but it might be a little busy with the bow on the blouse. You look amazing either way you go


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the black pants. Chic ! But also like the idea of dressing up the cream suit [emoji848]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.



Hi Ari 
You look lovely in all three outfits but I agree with others that the second or third look is more formal for black tie.
The cream suit (we are twins now) would be a day to night suit fur me,
But the velvet pants would be pure evening - 
I do a LOT of black tie events but we are in different counties - most of the events I attend require evening gowns- but your velvet pants would be a wonderful evening gown "alternative" and have a Feminine Tuxedo look- which would coordinate nicely with your husbands tuxedo 
Regarding the two belts - my thoughts: 
How conservative is this event?
If very conservative go with the third look- the simple dark Pearl belt- if the event is more fashion forward then the second more "blingy" belt would appropriate.
Final thought - with the tuxedo look a beautiful hair updo of your long hair would be gorgeous and maybe a dark pearl pin or brooch could be worked into your hair to match whichever style belt you ultimately choose --
It would be a little detail that would be remarkable and tie together your outfit -
Please share photos later!
And most of all have a fabulous time [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I'm not sure if it's the same [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you TankerToad for this pictures! This necklace is gorgeous!
> 
> Karenaellen, I love the shorts on you, and even dislike shorts, but these fit you perfectly! I have the same pants but long from Cuba, it doesn't get wrinkled too much. It's hard heavy cotton! If I looked as you in them I'll get them[emoji4]
> 
> Thank you Pasha. I'm returning the skirt.[emoji849]
> 
> gracekelly, unfortunately I didn't buy them on sale, I was happy to find them as my boutique didn't have these styles.
> The VIP sale starts on the 14 th this month and tha official sale a week later in Germany.
> 
> Great look TankerToad! Love it on you! So you think you can wear it at work? Congrats![emoji324]
> Yes for sure
> But not until it cools off- so maybe Fall
> Also at conferences where we go right from the exhibit hall to a dinner event this suit can take me all day through
> Day to night ( just add a string of long pearls)
> 
> I would absolutely wear this to work -
> The silk tshirt helps make it more business - maybe not the pearl necklace to work - just earrings.  But I have several high profile weddings coming up and that was my main motivation to get this suit - I'm going wear the suit to the weddings first and then in Fall to work. It's too hot now to wear this suit - it's been almost 100 degrees each in the two cities I've been to this week.
> Oh, please post! It does look very masculine!



It is masculine but the shoulders are exactly the same as the cream suit we both have - what we did was take two inches on two sides all the way down the back - being careful to match the pattern grid
This will eliminate the width down the back- I plan to wear it over dark sheath dresses to work by day or with silver long pearls as a slightly dressier option 
The Pharrell jacket is soooo classic Chanel[emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

xiaoxiao said:


> TT how does it fit? I've been dying to try it on but I am just so swamped nowadays.



Hi Gorgeous
You need this Pharrell jacket but it may be gone ! Do you have a good SA?
I have a new SA in NYC I adore and you would [emoji173]️ love him-
Dang it's been hot in NYC -


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3729257
> View attachment 3729258
> View attachment 3729259
> View attachment 3729260
> 
> The cream jacket fit perfectly but the skirt needed alterations
> I think the skirt fit like the robot skirts which I also needed to alter --



Very nice, twins on this [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.



Great pink look!
The pants would be perfect for any black tie event but you would look equally stunning in the cream suit, why not wear this for a twist on evening wear!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nice colors of cosmopolite. The lion buttons on the cardigan are awesome!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540



Love that jacket too. Sigh. Don't know anything about sale yet ... and still no luck on the velcro jacket I like too. Well if it's meant to be I'll get it but if not I'll find something else [emoji16]

How does this one fit compared to the cream jacket size wise ?


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Dear Ari, I feel if it's Black Tie, go for it! The jewelry belt + black pants is a fab twist on Le Smoking look. You will floor them all!


periogirl, Thank you! That's what I think! 



girleuro said:


> Ari all looks are beautiful,but I like the cream Cosmopolite suit or the last look-pants with pearl belt[emoji4]


girleuro Thank you! It is really helpful to here your views!


Genie27 said:


> Ari, I think look number 2 - velvet pants and heavy belt has the most impact for an evening event. The cream suit is nice but doesn't seem too evening for me. It also depends on whether you need to be wearing the power item or not.
> 
> Is the black robot too last season /inappropriate for this event? It looked very glamorous on you after you got it altered.


GenieThank you! I think the Robot is another suit look that makes me feel more corporate.  It is 60 th BD party of a friend.


luckylove said:


> Ari, both outfits are fabulous on you! As gorgeous as the cream suit is, I don't think it is formal enough to be considered black tie if meeting that criteria is important. Never the less, you look amazing either way! Enjoy the event!


luckylove Thank you! 
It is good to have my thoughts confirmed 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, what about the cream suit with pointed toe stilettos or other clearly evening shoes that pick up the gold, button the jacket and add some of your fine jewelry, perhaps a vca 10 station at the neck? And a small fancy clutch? That would look dressier to me.


Pocketbook Pup Thank you! you are right, that was my first idea, but then what id all the ladies are with long dresses, although as PQP said it's better to be in a Chanel suit than ugly long dress 


xiaoxiao said:


> I think the white shirt and pants that wld match your husband's tux and wld look very unique. Just my humble opinion.


xiaoxiao Thank you! You are right!


hallobeanme said:


> I love the second look Ari with black velvet pants and jewelry belt!!!  But you look amazing in all outfits!


hallobeanme, Thank you! so it's full consensus


BlondeAndOrange said:


> I LOVE the third look with the pearl belt!!! For me the second belt is super pretty but it might be a little busy with the bow on the blouse. You look amazing either way you go


BlondeAndOrange, Thank you! 


pigleto972001 said:


> I like the black pants. Chic ! But also like the idea of dressing up the cream suit [emoji848]


pigleto, Thank you!


TankerToad said:


> Hi Ari
> You look lovely in all three outfits but I agree with others that the second or third look is more formal for black tie.
> The cream suit (we are twins now) would be a day to night suit fur me,
> But the velvet pants would be pure evening -
> I do a LOT of black tie events but we are in different counties - most of the events I attend require evening gowns- but your velvet pants would be a wonderful evening gown "alternative" and have a Feminine Tuxedo look- which would coordinate nicely with your husbands tuxedo
> Regarding the two belts - my thoughts:
> How conservative is this event?
> If very conservative go with the third look- the simple dark Pearl belt- if the event is more fashion forward then the second more "blingy" belt would appropriate.
> Final thought - with the tuxedo look a beautiful hair updo of your long hair would be gorgeous and maybe a dark pearl pin or brooch could be worked into your hair to match whichever style belt you ultimately choose --
> It would be a little detail that would be remarkable and tie together your outfit -
> Please share photos later!
> And most of all have a fabulous time [emoji173]


TankerToad,Thank you!  i think it would be more fashion forward. it is a  60 th BD party but in a castle, his wife and DD are very fashion/Chanel oriented, many guests from Switzerland and France. will let you know. it is on Sunday, I won't be staying lond as I have important meetings on Monday morning. thank you for your reassurance of my choice! and the idea for the hair!


TankerToad said:


> It is masculine but the shoulders are exactly the same as the cream suit we both have - what we did was take two inches on two sides all the way down the back - being careful to match the pattern grid
> This will eliminate the width down the back- I plan to wear it over dark sheath dresses to work by day or with silver long pearls as a slightly dressier option
> The Pharrell jacket is soooo classic Chanel[emoji173]


Great, please post pictures, it is really classic Chanel! how was it around the neck?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.


I like the last look best.  Pretty pants!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540



Major congrats PQP! The jacket looks great on you! And the pink lace - how nice that you managed to get them on sale!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I like the last look best.  Pretty pants!



Thank you Karenaellen! I love them, they were from the last winter collection, so I was worried that might be a bit wintertime for summer time, but exactly that day would be cool.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3729388
> 
> My look today[emoji4]
> I need honest opinions
> I'm to go to black tie even this Sunday and I'm wondering which of this looks you think is more appropriate. DH will be wearing a tuxedo.
> View attachment 3729391
> 
> Or velvet pants
> With heavy Jewellery belt or simple pearl belt?
> View attachment 3729392
> 
> View attachment 3729393
> 
> Sorry for the strange poses but these pants are difficult to capture.


Black pant outfit is fab!  If you feel more conservative look is required then the cream suit.

Edited to add that I just saw this is  for a birthday party so I would definitely go for the velvet pant and bling belt!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540


❤️ this. Perfect for work


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Love that jacket too. Sigh. Don't know anything about sale yet ... and still no luck on the velcro jacket I like too. Well if it's meant to be I'll get it but if not I'll find something else [emoji16]
> 
> How does this one fit compared to the cream jacket size wise ?



This one is an easy fit. Normal sizing, no alterations or problems on me anyway. The arm length is rather short, bracelet length...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Major congrats PQP! The jacket looks great on you! And the pink lace - how nice that you managed to get them on sale!



Thank you, I've read you about how useful and nicely fitted the jacket is. The black one was sold out and no color tweed either!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> [emoji173]️ this. Perfect for work



Yes I thought so. I like the fit more than our navy airline jackets..


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree with the velvet pants and Chanel pearl shoes/belt.  How much fun that the birthday party is in a castle!   It will be spectacular I'm sure!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540


Looks wonderful on you!   Good sale finds!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Hi Gorgeous
> You need this Pharrell jacket but it may be gone ! Do you have a good SA?
> I have a new SA in NYC I adore and you would [emoji173]️ love him-
> Dang it's been hot in NYC -



Tell me about it. Urg. There is one 38 left somewhere but you mention it's a bit boxy so I wonder if I need to down size. If that's the case then I am out of luck as 36 is sold out!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540



I like the jacket on you. It's a nice fit. Are you going to keep the Velcro or remove it?


----------



## Genie27

Ari for a b'day, I'd pick the velvet pants and the glam belt. Maybe without the bow like BlondeandOrange suggested? It sounds really fun - you will look amazing, whatever you end up wearing.

(And the robot is too corporate for this event)


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Ari for a b'day, I'd pick the velvet pants and the glam belt. Maybe without the bow like BlondeandOrange suggested? It sounds really fun - you will look amazing, whatever you end up wearing.
> 
> (And the robot is too corporate for this event)


I wonder how the black robot jacket would look over the velvet pant?


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540



Beautiful buy,Pourquoipas! Fits you great! Congrats


----------



## girleuro

Pourquoipas said:


> I was checking what is in on cosmopolite and the knitwear is really beautiful in real. Pictures don't do it justice.
> I bought this navy Velcro jacket on sale today, I love it. I got the pink short skirt and top to wear with the zipper skirt I bought before. I'm glad I resisted at full price, it's no everyday wear but it works well with the skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729540


----------



## TankerToad

xiaoxiao said:


> Tell me about it. Urg. There is one 38 left somewhere but you mention it's a bit boxy so I wonder if I need to down size. If that's the case then I am out of luck as 36 is sold out!



Go with the 38
It's can be altered 
I'd grab it fast !!! Ruuuunnnnnn---
I went a little up in size and altered 
I wanted the length ---


----------



## TankerToad

Here is my fabulous SA in his Pharrell coat 
He inspired me 
We are colluding to wear them at the same time 
Haha- he is such a Dear[emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Madison Ave Chanel windows today 
	

		
			
		

		
	








It's literally 100 degrees outside in NYC today 
Hard to look at sweaters no matter how beautiful they are [emoji91]


----------



## TankerToad

This is from IG
The black version of my white silk knit tshirt


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the jacket on you. It's a nice fit. Are you going to keep the Velcro or remove it?



I'll keep the Velcro, i actually like it on this style as it's functional, discrete and fun but I'm a little worried DH might disapprove, fair enough. I'm a victim anyhow [emoji3]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> periogirl, Thank you! That's what I think!
> 
> 
> girleuro Thank you! It is really helpful to here your views!
> 
> GenieThank you! I think the Robot is another suit look that makes me feel more corporate.  It is 60 th BD party of a friend.
> 
> luckylove Thank you!
> It is good to have my thoughts confirmed
> 
> Pocketbook Pup Thank you! you are right, that was my first idea, but then what id all the ladies are with long dresses, although as PQP said it's better to be in a Chanel suit than ugly long dress
> 
> xiaoxiao Thank you! You are right!
> 
> hallobeanme, Thank you! so it's full consensus
> 
> BlondeAndOrange, Thank you!
> 
> pigleto, Thank you!
> 
> TankerToad,Thank you!  i think it would be more fashion forward. it is a  60 th BD party but in a castle, his wife and DD are very fashion/Chanel oriented, many guests from Switzerland and France. will let you know. it is on Sunday, I won't be staying lond as I have important meetings on Monday morning. thank you for your reassurance of my choice! and the idea for the hair!
> 
> Great, please post pictures, it is really classic Chanel! how was it around the neck?



I liked the neck
It had the boxy classic chanel neck with the silver trim 
Shoulders were fine
I just had some of the width in the back taken in..


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Major congrats PQP! The jacket looks great on you! And the pink lace - how nice that you managed to get them on sale!



Thank you dear. We have limited customers here for expensive underwear I guess


----------



## Pourquoipas

girleuro said:


> Beautiful buy,Pourquoipas! Fits you great! Congrats



Thank you dear!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Madison Ave Chanel windows today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729875
> View attachment 3729876
> View attachment 3729877
> View attachment 3729878
> View attachment 3729879
> View attachment 3729880
> 
> It's literally 100 degrees outside in NYC today
> Hard to look at sweaters no matter how beautiful they are [emoji91]



Exactly, to hot to even consider trying all the beautiful cosmopolite outfits for me today [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Genie27

Pqp, I love the cut of that navy jacket - I was eyeing the burgundy trim and the black/navy combo - hoping to get either one on sale.

Lovely ladies, can I ask an opinion? I love the burgundy trim, but I find that the colorful jackets are not as easy to wear as the basic neutrals like the black/navy version. I have a few 'impact' jackets, because I'm always drawn to them, but I'm thinking I should restrain myself and buy a workhorse instead.

There is also the black robot jacket as well - I feel like it is a very distinct look - which again leads me to it being a non-workhorse item. But it fits so comfortably, that I was drawn to that aspect. 

Any thoughts on this, as I build my wardrobe?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Pqp, I love the cut of that navy jacket - I was eyeing the burgundy trim and the black/navy combo - hoping to get either one on sale.
> 
> Lovely ladies, can I ask an opinion? I love the burgundy trim, but I find that the colorful jackets are not as easy to wear as the basic neutrals like the black/navy version. I have a few 'impact' jackets, because I'm always drawn to them, but I'm thinking I should restrain myself and buy a workhorse instead.
> 
> There is also the black robot jacket as well - I feel like it is a very distinct look - which again leads me to it being a non-workhorse item. But it fits so comfortably, that I was drawn to that aspect.
> 
> Any thoughts on this, as I build my wardrobe?



Honestly, I'm not planning my wardrobe and the navy one was available on sale and fits plus I love navy so it was an easy decision.
I love the colorful version on Ari but I prefer plain colors on myself. I think you might prefer the colorful version , very personal decision! Both are beautiful so you can't go wrong!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Here is my fabulous SA in his Pharrell coat
> He inspired me
> We are colluding to wear them at the same time
> Haha- he is such a Dear[emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729874


He looks great!  
And the windows?!   Love it all!!


----------



## pigleto972001

The pretty colorful velcro jacket I think is quite versatile. I believe it could go w a good variety of things. Funnily enough I have mostly colorful jackets and no actual black or cream jackets. I should prob work on that LOL ! Ari's is quite cool and I love the black one as well. Either would be fab on sale


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> Pqp, I love the cut of that navy jacket - I was eyeing the burgundy trim and the black/navy combo - hoping to get either one on sale.
> 
> Lovely ladies, can I ask an opinion? I love the burgundy trim, but I find that the colorful jackets are not as easy to wear as the basic neutrals like the black/navy version. I have a few 'impact' jackets, because I'm always drawn to them, but I'm thinking I should restrain myself and buy a workhorse instead.
> 
> There is also the black robot jacket as well - I feel like it is a very distinct look - which again leads me to it being a non-workhorse item. But it fits so comfortably, that I was drawn to that aspect.
> 
> Any thoughts on this, as I build my wardrobe?


I personally would struggle to find things in my wardrobe to wear with the colorful jacket with the burgundy trim.
The black robot jacket would fit in well with all the black in my wardrobe, and add a bit of luster.


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm just hoping I can get it. I put my name for the one they have at nordies in a 40 but I'm second on the list. Sigh 

Meanwhile the chanel SA who was going to send it to me to try has gone silent.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> I'm just hoping I can get it. I put my name for the one they have at nordies in a 40 but I'm second on the list. Sigh
> 
> Meanwhile the chanel SA who was going to send it to me to try has gone silent.


Which one?  Robot?


----------



## chaneljewel

My SA sent me pictures of sale Chanel items and said it's alright for me to post them. If you're interested in any of the pieces, message me and I'll give you his contact information. I guess every sale item goes quickly so I wouldn't wait if you see something you love.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

chaneljewel said:


> My SA sent me pictures of sale Chanel items and said it's alright for me to post them. If you're interested in any of the pieces, message me and I'll give you his contact information. I guess every sale item goes quickly so I wouldn't wait if you see something you love.


So much pink!  Very different from the Chanel options in my area.


----------



## 911snowball

TT, please pass my compliments to your new SA on the Pharrell coat.  He looks absolutely spectacular- the coat fits him so well and he has coordinated the basic black base with just the right accessories.  The tailoring is superb, really impressive. This man knows how to put together an outfit.  Wow.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh! I see the jacket I like 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3730348


How do you ladies do SA etiquette? I generally stick to my one. But if the store didn't buy it what happens when sake hits? Do you try a lot of different places ? Do you stick w one then try another if it doesn't work? I had an SA at bergdorf tell me it's not acceptable to ask more than SA at a time ... I thought that was abrupt but it made sense. 

Should I wait for nordies and the jacket or try this one too from Chanel jewels SA? Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! I see the jacket I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730348
> 
> 
> How do you ladies do SA etiquette? I generally stick to my one. But if the store didn't buy it what happens when sake hits? Do you try a lot of different places ? Do you stick w one then try another if it doesn't work? I had an SA at bergdorf tell me it's not acceptable to ask more than SA at a time ... I thought that was abrupt but it made sense.
> 
> Should I wait for nordies and the jacket or try this one too from Chanel jewels SA? Thanks!



If you see something you like I wouldn't wait-- just sayin'


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! I see the jacket I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730348
> 
> 
> How do you ladies do SA etiquette? I generally stick to my one. But if the store didn't buy it what happens when sake hits? Do you try a lot of different places ? Do you stick w one then try another if it doesn't work? I had an SA at bergdorf tell me it's not acceptable to ask more than SA at a time ... I thought that was abrupt but it made sense.
> 
> Should I wait for nordies and the jacket or try this one too from Chanel jewels SA? Thanks!



Pigleto loyalty is great to anyone in business-SA,stylist,etc...,but after all business is business. And if someone can't perform,then it's nothing wrong to get some help . Of course,I would not ask another SA in the same store,but in another store, state,country... if I see opportunity,I take it. You try first your own SA,but if it doesn't happen,then you do what you have to do,after all ,you play for the team Pigleto,if that makes sense,you come first. And I don't see nothing wrong to get from somewhere else... 
it's the same as you travel and find something somewhere else and you shop don't you? [emoji848]Again,I am all for loyalty,as long as it doesn't hurt me. [emoji849]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! I see the jacket I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730348
> 
> 
> How do you ladies do SA etiquette? I generally stick to my one. But if the store didn't buy it what happens when sake hits? Do you try a lot of different places ? Do you stick w one then try another if it doesn't work? I had an SA at bergdorf tell me it's not acceptable to ask more than SA at a time ... I thought that was abrupt but it made sense.
> 
> Should I wait for nordies and the jacket or try this one too from Chanel jewels SA? Thanks!



Fortunately SAs are very transparent and no nonsense in my area.  I want certain pieces and they want to make a sale.  They know I shop at multiple locations to find what I'm looking for and it's not a personal transgression.

It's much harder to buy by phone, particularly calling the East coast.  SAs are much less responsive from a distance.  Shopping in person is much better.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> My SA sent me pictures of sale Chanel items and said it's alright for me to post them. If you're interested in any of the pieces, message me and I'll give you his contact information. I guess every sale item goes quickly so I wouldn't wait if you see something you love.



Thank you! Great choice! Many nice things! I guess this in USA [emoji631]?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> I liked the neck
> It had the boxy classic chanel neck with the silver trim
> Shoulders were fine
> I just had some of the width in the back taken in..



Thank you TT. At the show the neck looked a bit wide and stiff.  I don't think my SM ordered it, but it might come later.


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Ari for a b'day, I'd pick the velvet pants and the glam belt. Maybe without the bow like BlondeandOrange suggested? It sounds really fun - you will look amazing, whatever you end up wearing.
> 
> (And the robot is too corporate for this event)





gracekelly said:


> I wonder how the black robot jacket would look over the velvet pant?


Thank you Ladies, 
GraceKelly, i think the Robot is too boxy for the wide pants, but I can wear it over the shoulders. I need to try it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TankerToad said:


> Go with the 38
> It's can be altered
> I'd grab it fast !!! Ruuuunnnnnn---
> I went a little up in size and altered
> I wanted the length ---



Do you happen to have the 03A tweed sweater coat? You know the one with mink trim? I wonder if it's the same cut. If so, then I can do 38. If it's a wider cut I think I need 36! Too bad I already shipped it off to Europe otherwise I wld have taken a pix to show you. How long will you be in town for btw?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh! I see the jacket I like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730348
> 
> 
> How do you ladies do SA etiquette? I generally stick to my one. But if the store didn't buy it what happens when sake hits? Do you try a lot of different places ? Do you stick w one then try another if it doesn't work? I had an SA at bergdorf tell me it's not acceptable to ask more than SA at a time ... I thought that was abrupt but it made sense.
> 
> Should I wait for nordies and the jacket or try this one too from Chanel jewels SA? Thanks!



I had to face this issue. My boutique didn't order the runway black jacket. I gave my SA a reasonable amount of time to see if she could obtain it for me. Then I let her know nicely that I would try other sources as well because it seemed very unlikely that she could get it. She understood. The buyers really dropped the ball on this one.

At sale time when items are limited I think you should just grab things where you can. The SAs should understand. If they don't have it for you, you are free to buy elsewhere.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank you! Great choice! Many nice things! I guess this in USA [emoji631]?


Yes, ari.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks everyone ! I thought it should be pretty much a free for all. After all the customer is always right, no ? [emoji38]

My regular SA understands. Sadly Neimans didn't buy the jacket. And my bergdorf SA was a bit nasty about trying other people and I no longer use her. Chanel jewel sent me his number so we will see!!

Edit: he's already texting me back. He has the 38 and 42. Should I try the 38? I think it would fit on my shoulders. But not sure if it's snug in the waist. I'm a 40 in robot and the cream jacket due to shoulders but a 38 in this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3730496


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, ari.



[emoji57] too far


----------



## ari

Some interesting pictures from IG


New sling backs [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Actually the last jacket might be very good fit for my sleeveless leather dress or might be too much?
Here is the dress


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the cardigan wow !!!!! [emoji7]

Chaneljewel's SA is very nice! He said the white robot is getting marked down not the black. Interesting. Hes going to send me the 38 velcro next week. Presale starts the 20th.


----------



## pigleto972001

Think the jacket would be great w the dress. It was paired w leather pants in show I think and it was very nice ! It's a great price too


----------



## EmileH

girleuro said:


> Pigleto loyalty is great to anyone in business-SA,stylist,etc...,but after all business is business. And if someone can't perform,then it's nothing wrong to get some help . Of course,I would not ask another SA in the same store,but in another store, state,country... if I see opportunity,I take it. You try first your own SA,but if it doesn't happen,then you do what you have to do,after all ,you play for the team Pigleto,if that makes sense,you come first. And I don't see nothing wrong to get from somewhere else...
> it's the same as you travel and find something somewhere else and you shop don't you? [emoji848]Again,I am all for loyalty,as long as it doesn't hurt me. [emoji849]



Love this response


----------



## miss argile

I have been stalking this thread for a while, and am so happy to say that I got the black and white tweed version of the Sofia jacket today!!!! I was going in to try the pharrel coat, but just looked too masculine in it.. (not a girly girl to start with) and I couldnt risk it not fitting after altering, though it's so classic and gorgeous , can't wait to see you ladies' altered versions. 

Then I tried the black and white jacket and fell in love  Seamstress wasnt there today, so it's now waiting in the store, and Im going  to take off the shoulder pads and adjust the sleeve buttons a little bit. 

Do you think this jacket might be too seasonal or not classic enough? It's my first chanel jacket and I hope to wear it many seasons to come!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it's lovely and has longevity !! And the fact you love it is a bonus. Do post pics when it gets altered !!!


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> I have been stalking this thread for a while, and am so happy to say that I got the black and white tweed version of the Sofia jacket today!!!! I was going in to try the pharrel coat, but just looked too masculine in it.. (not a girly girl to start with) and I couldnt risk it not fitting after altering, though it's so classic and gorgeous , can't wait to see you ladies' altered versions.
> 
> Then I tried the black and white jacket and fell in love  Seamstress wasnt there today, so it's now waiting in the store, and Im going  to take off the shoulder pads and adjust the sleeve buttons a little bit.
> 
> Do you think this jacket might be too seasonal or not classic enough? It's my first chanel jacket and I hope to wear it many seasons to come!



Congratulations. It's a beautiful classic jacket.


----------



## lulilu

miss argile said:


> I have been stalking this thread for a while, and am so happy to say that I got the black and white tweed version of the Sofia jacket today!!!! I was going in to try the pharrel coat, but just looked too masculine in it.. (not a girly girl to start with) and I couldnt risk it not fitting after altering, though it's so classic and gorgeous , can't wait to see you ladies' altered versions.
> 
> Then I tried the black and white jacket and fell in love  Seamstress wasnt there today, so it's now waiting in the store, and Im going  to take off the shoulder pads and adjust the sleeve buttons a little bit.
> 
> Do you think this jacket might be too seasonal or not classic enough? It's my first chanel jacket and I hope to wear it many seasons to come!



Love this jacket!  Will you get the scarf?


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks everyone ! I thought it should be pretty much a free for all. After all the customer is always right, no ? [emoji38]
> 
> My regular SA understands. Sadly Neimans didn't buy the jacket. And my bergdorf SA was a bit nasty about trying other people and I no longer use her. Chanel jewel sent me his number so we will see!!
> 
> Edit: he's already texting me back. He has the 38 and 42. Should I try the 38? I think it would fit on my shoulders. But not sure if it's snug in the waist. I'm a 40 in robot and the cream jacket due to shoulders but a 38 in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730496



Maybe ask the SA how it's running size wise -
They usually have a good idea about the fit!
Congrats 
That is a fabulous is jacket !


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the cardigan wow !!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Chaneljewel's SA is very nice! He said the white robot is getting marked down not the black. Interesting. Hes going to send me the 38 velcro next week. Presale starts the 20th.


I completely give TT credit for finding this great SA!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the cardigan wow !!!!! [emoji7]
> 
> Chaneljewel's SA is very nice! He said the white robot is getting marked down not the black. Interesting. Hes going to send me the 38 velcro next week. Presale starts the 20th.



Congrats !! Excited for you --
Can't say enough about this SA
He's a joy to work with [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, please pass my compliments to your new SA on the Pharrell coat.  He looks absolutely spectacular- the coat fits him so well and he has coordinated the basic black base with just the right accessories.  The tailoring is superb, really impressive. This man knows how to put together an outfit.  Wow.



I'll pass on your kind words -
Honestly he's an absolute Rock Star!
He's not only stylish and handsome,
he is smart, funny, responsive and has endless patience.
And he works really hard-
I'm the lucky one to have him on my team.


----------



## miss argile

@Pocketbook Pup Thank you!!! I first saw your picture of the suit on hangers and thought they look so chic!  Thanks for the inspiration. Hope this material is fine and wont get fussy! 



lulilu said:


> Love this jacket!  Will you get the scarf?


Thank youuuu! I think the scarf comes with it , the SA didnt ask me to pay for it separately and just threw it in.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it's lovely and has longevity !! And the fact you love it is a bonus. Do post pics when it gets altered !!!


Yay  hearing you experts' confirmation calms me down. Thanks to all the wonderful insights on this thread, I finally started my chanel jacket journey. hope this slope is not too slippery!

Will post picture once it comes back.. cant wait


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> I'll pass on your kind words -
> Honestly he's an absolute Rock Star!
> He's not only stylish and handsome,
> he is smart, funny, responsive and has endless patience.
> And he works really hard-
> I'm the lucky one to have him on my team.



He texted me back at 645 am when I texted him. And he seems very very nice! I'm sold --- now thinking about trying the same white tee that goes w the cream suit. Thanks


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Yay  hearing you experts' confirmation calms me down. Thanks to all the wonderful insights on this thread, I finally started my chanel jacket journey. hope this slope is not too slippery!
> 
> Will post picture once it comes back.. cant wait



Beautiful choice 
You will love and wear this  jacket for a long long time !!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> He texted me back at 645 am when I texted him. And he seems very very nice! I'm sold --- now thinking about trying the same white tee that goes w the cream suit. Thanks



Ok
So the Silk T was an unexpected purchase as I needed an underpinning to try under the cream Ritz jacket for the seamstress fitting.
And I just loved it- it was comfortable and easy and the fabric had a nice hand and gave the suit a whole new look-
During my fitting I chatted with the folks in Chanel and apparently they don't get many of these Ts in and they sell fast- who knew?
My SA showed me how the trim matches the trim on the suit perfectly. 
I justified the purchase as completing my suit but it looks good with both robot suit skirts (especially the white robot skirt)
This Silk T may be one of those excellent cost per wear items [emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am ! It costs about the same as the velcro skirt that goes w the jacket. I'm thinking the tee has more use!! I shall keep thinking lol.

It doesn't hurt there won't be any tax [emoji16]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am ! It costs about the same as the velcro skirt that goes w the jacket. I'm thinking the tee has more use!! I shall keep thinking lol.
> 
> It doesn't hurt there won't be any tax [emoji16]



Do they have your size?
Honestly I was conflicted about the price too- but it's silk and agree I may end up wearing it a lot 
It felt good on-
So there is that....[emoji6]


----------



## petit oiseau

ari said:


> It fits you perfectly indeed! Here in Europe, so far I've seen only ecru and black, but your color is gorgeous! does it come with a skirt? I'm thinking of buying the cardigan and the skirt, but still have to decide which color.


Ari, 

My SA found the skirt in pink. Same materials and buttons as the pink cardigan.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> View attachment 3730509
> 
> View attachment 3730510
> 
> View attachment 3730511
> 
> View attachment 3730512
> 
> Actually the last jacket might be very good fit for my sleeveless leather dress or might be too much?
> Here is the dress
> View attachment 3730513


I would style your leather dress with the gorgeous oversized pink sweater from the new collection for a more unexpected pairing and textural contrast.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. It's a beautiful classic jacket.



This is for you PP


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow !!!! Pops of blue??? Sigh. It's too much for me


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> This is for you PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730779
> View attachment 3730780
> View attachment 3730781
> View attachment 3730782



That's incredible!


----------



## ari

petit oiseau said:


> Ari,
> 
> My SA found the skirt in pink. Same materials and buttons as the pink cardigan.
> 
> View attachment 3730761



Oh, that's great [emoji16] Hope you are getting it!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I would style your leather dress with the gorgeous oversized pink sweater from the new collection for a more unexpected pairing and textural contrast.





I did try it with this cart and it didn't look good! Thank you Karenaellen something to consider [emoji1]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3730509
> 
> View attachment 3730510
> 
> View attachment 3730511
> 
> View attachment 3730512
> 
> Actually the last jacket might be very good fit for my sleeveless leather dress or might be too much?
> Here is the dress
> View attachment 3730513



First of all love your leather dress, am a huge fan of leather and have a similar dress (Hermes) only a bit shorter
I like the idea of the plaid leather sleeves jacket with it - can you try them on together ?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3730806
> 
> I did try it with this cart and it didn't look good! Thank you Karenaellen something to consider [emoji1]



You need to try the jacket with the dress! Might be perfect [emoji108]


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> You need to try the jacket with the dress! Might be perfect [emoji108]





TankerToad said:


> First of all love your leather dress, am a huge fan of leather and have a similar dress (Hermes) only a bit shorter
> I like the idea of the plaid leather sleeves jacket with it - can you try them on together ?



Thank you Pourquoipas and TankerToad, I'll take it with me next week when I go to the boutique. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> This is for you PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730779
> View attachment 3730780
> View attachment 3730781
> View attachment 3730782



Thank you! It's gorgeous. I'm not sure when and if I'll be able to find it to try. So few were ordered in the US. I think the buyers grouped this and the cream jacket for 27k together in their minds and didn't buy either. I'm resigned to the fact that if I can't find it here, my SA in Paris might be able to get it for my birthday trip in November. If not the gods didn't mean for me to have it and I'll live.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It's gorgeous. I'm not sure when and if I'll be able to find it to try. So few were ordered in the US. I think the buyers grouped this and the cream jacket for 27k together in their minds and didn't buy either. I'm resigned to the fact that if I can't find it here, my SA in Paris might be able to get it for my birthday trip in November. If not the gods didn't mean for me to have it and I'll live.


NM bought this piece.


----------



## pigleto972001

My new SA  has the jacket ! What size would you need ? He said he has a 38 maybe a 40


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Stella McCartney tee with white jeans and the 16C jacket.  Like Grace, this is my go-to jacket.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> My new SA  has the jacket ! What size would you need ? He said he has a 38 maybe a 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731216



I will message you.


----------



## SouthTampa

TankerToad said:


> This is for you PP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730779
> View attachment 3730780
> View attachment 3730781
> View attachment 3730782


It truly is a work of art.   Stunning


----------



## pigleto972001

It's like couture !!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It's gorgeous. I'm not sure when and if I'll be able to find it to try. So few were ordered in the US. I think the buyers grouped this and the cream jacket for 27k together in their minds and didn't buy either. I'm resigned to the fact that if I can't find it here, my SA in Paris might be able to get it for my birthday trip in November. If not the gods didn't mean for me to have it and I'll live.



My SA sent me these photos 
My store has it.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> My new SA  has the jacket ! What size would you need ? He said he has a 38 maybe a 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731216



This  !!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It's like couture !!!!



For sure!


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> My SA sent me these photos
> My store has it.
> I thought you already had ordered this --
> But maybe your SA in Paris will save it for you ?



Thanks for the info. I made contact so I could try it this weekend. 

No, I haven't been able to find it. My boutique didn't order it. The few boutiques that ordered it have it reserved for specific clients. My Paris SA could send it to me but I'm hesitant to do that without trying it first because I can't return it-- especially because I didn't like the black and grey version on me. Honestly, the boutique buyers in the US totally flubbed this one. 

I'll report back....


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the info. I made contact so I could try it this weekend.
> 
> No, I haven't been able to find it. My boutique didn't order it. The few boutiques that ordered it have it reserved for specific clients. My Paris SA could send it to me but I'm hesitant to do that without trying it first because I can't return it-- especially because I didn't like the black and grey version on me. Honestly, the boutique buyers in the US totally flubbed this one.
> 
> I'll report back....



Excited to hear how it goes - and it's so nice to have really good alterations available right there to help when you try it on, as well 
That runway jacket is so exquisite 
And I can't imagine it will be anything less than stunning on you 
Fingers crossed it all comes together 
Please share photos 
We are all living vicariously through you --


----------



## zaraha

TankerToad said:


> Congrats !! Excited for you --
> Can't say enough about this SA
> He's a joy to work with [emoji173]



Thank you TT for referring your SA,  omg he is amazing!  I just ordered the leather cape from him ( sadly that's the only size they ordered for the store and not really my size). But he is asking me to try it on since he said cape run big.  So I'm extremely happy with his service, suggestions and patient.  He is very good at texting/getting back.  Love [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

zaraha said:


> Thank you TT for referring your SA,  omg he is amazing!  I just ordered the leather cape from him ( sadly that's the only size they ordered for the store and not really my size). But he is asking me to try it on since he said cape run big.  So I'm extremely happy with his service, suggestions and patient.  He is very good at texting/getting back.  Love [emoji173]️



I'm so happy he could help 
I know that cape and it is SO COOL!
Wow!
That's an exciting piece of Chanel-
Hopefully it will fit- he's pretty good about knowing the sizes -- oh please share pictures if you are comfortable doing so
Chanel leather is so dreamy - it has the most luxurious hand 
And that cape ..... 
I'm dying here-


----------



## 911snowball

PbP, this is so exciting!  One way or another, you will determine how you feel about this jacket. And you will meet the SA that is quickly becoming a TPF internet sensation-  wishing you safe and fun trip!


----------



## pigleto972001

He is the nicest guy !!!!! I texted him at 7 am and he texted back. Very patient. Very nice !! I can't wait for you to try the jacket(s)... please report back haha


----------



## chaneljewel

He really is a good SA.  I feel lucky to have found him too.  
PbP, can't wait to see modeling pics of that fabulous jacket.  The details are spectacular!  

Leather cape?!  I haven't seen that but it sounds dreamy.  Would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Stella McCartney tee with white jeans and the 16C jacket.  Like Grace, this is my go-to jacket.



I adore this SM shirt!   Looks great with the Chanel jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> He really is a good SA.  I feel lucky to have found him too.
> PbP, can't wait to see modeling pics of that fabulous jacket.  The details are spectacular!
> 
> Leather cape?!  I haven't seen that but it sounds dreamy.  Would love to see a picture of it.



Can't thank you enough for the referral  

Is it the cape from the ritz? That one was so cool


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Can't thank you enough for the referral
> 
> Is it the cape from the ritz? That one was so cool


I'm glad that he could help you.  I'm going to look for the cape on the Chanel website.


----------



## cafecreme15

I went into Chanel today to see if I could find out what jackets the boutique had in stock in my size and which pieces will go on sale, and I tried on and fell in love with this gorgeous, lightweight cotton tweed multicolor jacket containing red, blue, navy, black, and some other colors. The SA was great and told me that she anticipates the jacket, which she said was from Spring 2017, going on sale for 40% off, from $4,800 to $2,880. While it's a great piece, this is a lot of money for me to spend on a jacket and I want to think about it first. I went to take another look at it online, and I can't find it in any of the runway looks on Chanel's website. Does anyone know which jacket I'm talking about? I totally blanked on taking a picture when I tried it on since I was in total disbelief that I was actually seriously considering it!  If anyone knows the jacket I'm referring to, do you all think the sale price would be worth it?


----------



## ailoveresale

I don't know about you all, but I'm getting excited to see everyone's sale finds! I will be on vacation next week for presale which will probably be good for my wallet [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> I went into Chanel today to see if I could find out what jackets the boutique had in stock in my size and which pieces will go on sale, and I tried on and fell in love with this gorgeous, lightweight cotton tweed multicolor jacket containing red, blue, navy, black, and some other colors. The SA was great and told me that she anticipates the jacket, which she said was from Spring 2017, going on sale for 40% off, from $4,800 to $2,880. While it's a great piece, this is a lot of money for me to spend on a jacket and I want to think about it first. I went to take another look at it online, and I can't find it in any of the runway looks on Chanel's website. Does anyone know which jacket I'm talking about? I totally blanked on taking a picture when I tried it on. If anyone knows the jacket I'm referring to, do you all think the sale price would be worth it?



Do you know if it was the data center or velcro season ? How many pockets did it have ? Maybe it was pre spring or act 1. 

2880 for a chanel jacket is a great price especially if you love it. But you have to be comfortable spending the money [emoji383] because it is still quite a bit.  If it's versatile and you could see wearing it for years it's worth it.


----------



## girleuro

cafecreme15 said:


> I went into Chanel today to see if I could find out what jackets the boutique had in stock in my size and which pieces will go on sale, and I tried on and fell in love with this gorgeous, lightweight cotton tweed multicolor jacket containing red, blue, navy, black, and some other colors. The SA was great and told me that she anticipates the jacket, which she said was from Spring 2017, going on sale for 40% off, from $4,800 to $2,880. While it's a great piece, this is a lot of money for me to spend on a jacket and I want to think about it first. I went to take another look at it online, and I can't find it in any of the runway looks on Chanel's website. Does anyone know which jacket I'm talking about? I totally blanked on taking a picture when I tried it on since I was in total disbelief that I was actually seriously considering it!  If anyone knows the jacket I'm referring to, do you all think the sale price would be worth it?



Is this is the jacket? 
One of the ladies here posted this one a while ago I love it It's gorgeous 
If you see it would be versatile and great fit,the price is truly great!


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Do you know if it was the data center or velcro season ? How many pockets did it have ? Maybe it was pre spring or act 1.
> 
> 2880 for a chanel jacket is a great price especially if you love it. But you have to be comfortable spending the money [emoji383] because it is still quite a bit.  If it's versatile and you could see wearing it for years it's worth it.



I'm not sure which season it was exactly, but I believe the SA did say it was part of the collection with the robot jackets, which I thought was the data center. But I could be wrong! I know it's crazy, but I honestly don't remember if it had pockets! If it did, I don't think they were functional. I do recall it had 3 gold buttons. I normally wouldn't be hesitating but I've been on such a spending spree the last month and I need to rein it in, but this seems like a pretty good price for a jacket, like you said! (I mentioned this exact statement to my SO and he goes "I think TPF is getting to you" [emoji23])


----------



## cafecreme15

girleuro said:


> Is this is the jacket?
> One of the ladies here posted this one a while ago I love it It's gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731423



It's more muted than this! The colors are more interspersed rather than blocked. I'm so sorry I can't give more information and be more helpful.


----------



## girleuro

ailoveresale said:


> I don't know about you all, but I'm getting excited to see everyone's sale finds! I will be on vacation next week for presale which will probably be good for my wallet [emoji23]



Enjoy your vacation ailoveresale! [emoji847]


----------



## pigleto972001

girleuro said:


> Is this is the jacket?
> One of the ladies here posted this one a while ago I love it It's gorgeous
> If you see it would be versatile and great fit,the price is truly great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731423



That was me haha ! It's a beautiful jacket. I believe it made sale  it was 5550 regular price.

Now I'm curious which jacket it was !


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> That was me haha ! It's a beautiful jacket. I believe it made sale  it was 5550 regular price.
> 
> Now I'm curious which jacket it was !



Now it's driving me nuts I can't remember more details! If I have time I will try and pop in again before the sale starts and find out more information/take a picture. Kicking myself that I didn't remember to do that today [emoji85]


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> That was me haha ! It's a beautiful jacket. I believe it made sale  it was 5550 regular price.



I thought it was you[emoji847] Pigleto How exiting you got new SA [emoji120] Hope the jacket you wanted is going to be a great fit for you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you girleuro! Will see !!! I'll also try the tee TankerToad sold me on 

Sorry cafecreme ! Didn't mean to make you nuts ! Haha. 

Was it this one ?


----------



## zaraha

chaneljewel said:


> He really is a good SA.  I feel lucky to have found him too.
> PbP, can't wait to see modeling pics of that fabulous jacket.  The details are spectacular!
> 
> Leather cape?!  I haven't seen that but it sounds dreamy.  Would love to see a picture of it.



Here's the link,  Nana Komatsu wearing it.


----------



## miss argile

cafecreme15 said:


> Now it's driving me nuts I can't remember more details! If I have time I will try and pop in again before the sale starts and find out more information/take a picture. Kicking myself that I didn't remember to do that today [emoji85]


Was it the short version of this one? I was contemplating it too! they have 34 at my store and it fits perfectly, Im just worried that it might be too informal for work due to the multi-colors (black and white office.. duh) and too serious for weekends. I'm still secretly hope I can find the longer version.


----------



## ari

zaraha said:


> Here's the link,  Nana Komatsu wearing it.






Gorgeous!
BTW has anyone tried these pants?


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3731495
> 
> Gorgeous!
> BTW has anyone tried these pants?



Ah I thought it was leather jacket on the shoulders,but it's a cape interesting [emoji848]
Beautiful


----------



## bags to die for

Some thoughts on the new collection.  I apologise for the bad photos (my phone just doesn't like the inside of Chanel!) 

The black runway jacket is gorgeous and is made out of the same material as the LBJ from 11c. Loved the buttons. Store only had one size in. Too small for me! ￼
	

		
			
		

		
	





22k in Australia and apparent they've ordered the cream runway jacket too. The cut down version of that was weird on me.


----------



## bags to die for

The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".



My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere. 



Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!


----------



## bags to die for

Too small and I can't do fringe but looved this Tweed and buttons


----------



## bags to die for

Some pictures to gawk at from a Chanel popup.

http://www.vogue.com.au/fashion/news/galleries/chanel+marais+melbourne+opening+party+,42370


----------



## chaneljewel

zaraha said:


> Here's the link,  Nana Komatsu wearing it.



It's beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow thanks for the pics bags to die for. The fringe jacket has beautiful tweed ! I also can't do fringe 

Ari I'm waiting for those pants too!

I bet that's the jacket Miss argile !


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> Too small and I can't do fringe but looved this Tweed and buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731601
> View attachment 3731602
> View attachment 3731603



Your photos are great! Thanks for sharing. I agree with your assessments 100%. The skirt and the Sofia jacket look great on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Too small and I can't do fringe but looved this Tweed and buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731601
> View attachment 3731602
> View attachment 3731603



Thank you for taking your time to post all these pictures. The Sofia jacket and long skirt both look great on you, good choices!


----------



## Genie27

bags to die for said:


> Some thoughts on the new collection.  I apologise for the bad photos (my phone just doesn't like the inside of Chanel!)
> 
> The black runway jacket is gorgeous and is made out of the same material as the LBJ from 11c. Loved the buttons. Store only had one size in. Too small for me! ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731594
> View attachment 3731593
> 
> 
> 22k in Australia and apparent they've ordered the cream runway jacket too. The cut down version of that was weird on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731595


Thanks for posting these - I think the cream jacket would look very similar on me too, so I'm glad I got to see it here. My store doesn't have it yet.

I liked your selections - the mermaid skirt is very nice and so is the jacket you picked.

And the tweed on the fringe jacket is very beautiful


----------



## cafecreme15

miss argile said:


> Was it the short version of this one? I was contemplating it too! they have 34 at my store and it fits perfectly, Im just worried that it might be too informal for work due to the multi-colors (black and white office.. duh) and too serious for weekends. I'm still secretly hope I can find the longer version.



Yes!! The buttons on the short one are gold though, but this is the color scheme. I'm also a 34 and I think this may be the only 34 my store had in stock. I also tried on this lovely light pink jacket with little bursts of tulle at the ends of the sleeves and loved the style, but it was a 36 and made me look like a linebacker. 

My office is the more formal side of business casual, so I think the colors could work. Would you be able to dress it down for the weekend with jeans and flats?


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes!! The buttons on the short one are gold though, but this is the color scheme. I'm also a 34 and I think this may be the only 34 my store had in stock. My office is the more formal side of business casual, so I think the colors could work. Would you be able to dress it down for the weekend with jeans and flats?


I tried this one on earlier, but I don't think my store still has it at sale time. Here are a couple of pics to help you decide. I think it would look great with jeans - the tweed is stunning.


----------



## chaneljewel

bags to die for said:


> The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".
> View attachment 3731598
> 
> 
> My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere.
> View attachment 3731599
> View attachment 3731600
> 
> Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!


Really like the Sofia jacket and mermaid skirt on you.  You wrote that the skirt is cashmere.  Is it a pull on style skirt?


----------



## chaneljewel

Genie27 said:


> I tried this one on earlier, but I don't think my store still has it at sale time. Here are a couple of pics to help you decide. I think it would look great with jeans - the tweed is stunning.


I remember when you posted this earlier.  Agree that the tweed is beautiful.


----------



## ari

bags to die for said:


> The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".
> View attachment 3731598
> 
> 
> My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere.
> View attachment 3731599
> View attachment 3731600
> 
> Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!



Actually I like the longer skirt with the bomber on you!


----------



## Genie27

The robots didn't make it to sale here. The Velcro jackets are 30% off - I tried on the navy trim black but it looks very stark on me. I need a bit of grey or something to brighten me up, unless it's a funeral suit. The loose cut blue multi coloured tweed piglets tried was too long and baggy on me. 

The burgundy trim is still my favourite - no alterations needed in a 44 - and flattering.


----------



## Genie27

Ari, I think that longer skirt is the one she is referring to - mermaid style. It is a lovely cut.


----------



## bags to die for

chaneljewel said:


> Really like the Sofia jacket and mermaid skirt on you.  You wrote that the skirt is cashmere.  Is it a pull on style skirt?


Yes it is. It's slightly more than AUD$2k here which sounds "cheap" lol.


----------



## girleuro

bags to die for said:


> The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".
> View attachment 3731598
> 
> 
> My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere.
> View attachment 3731599
> View attachment 3731600
> 
> Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!



Thank you for pictures bags to die for
Love the fringe tweed  colors and buttons,but not so sure about fringe as well. 
Love Sofia jacket and I do agree with Ari,i do like bomber jacket with mermaid skirt on you as well [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I tried this one on earlier, but I don't think my store still has it at sale time. Here are a couple of pics to help you decide. I think it would look great with jeans - the tweed is stunning.



Thank you, Genie! The depth of knowledge in this thread is really amazing. I love it, but I am kind of hoping it gets sold before the sale starts next week - that way the decision whether to buy it or not is made for me. Do you think it is a good deal at the sale price?

Also, I love it with the black tee and necklace. I have the same one!


----------



## RyukkuX

Tried this jacket on and I often am very self concious about my very wide shoulders (amongst other things) but I was wondering what the consensus or opinions are on shoulder pad removal?


----------



## EmileH

RyukkuX said:


> Tried this jacket on and I often am very self concious about my very wide shoulders (amongst other things) but I was wondering what the consensus or opinions are on shoulder pad removal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731714



I think it's needs a strong shoulder to balance the lower half. I don't think I would take them out completely but a small adjustment like pourquoispas made to her cream jacket might be just enough.


----------



## Mrs.Z

RyukkuX said:


> Tried this jacket on and I often am very self concious about my very wide shoulders (amongst other things) but I was wondering what the consensus or opinions are on shoulder pad removal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731714



I had the same issue with the Pharrell jacket I bought, it's being altered and I'm having smaller shoulder pads put in.  The seamstress said it needed a shoulder pad as the design of the shoulder is inherently meant to be structured; however, the smaller shoulder pad definitely made it look softer and more feminine.  Ask if they can open it up and show you with a smaller pad.  ( I also have broad/strong shoulders so this is always a concern)


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> I tried this one on earlier, but I don't think my store still has it at sale time. Here are a couple of pics to help you decide. I think it would look great with jeans - the tweed is stunning.



I love this on you 
I'm biased 
I have it and have worn it so much


----------



## TankerToad

RyukkuX said:


> Tried this jacket on and I often am very self concious about my very wide shoulders (amongst other things) but I was wondering what the consensus or opinions are on shoulder pad removal?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3731714



I love this on you - to me your shoulders look fine 
I have wide shoulders too


----------



## TankerToad

bags to die for said:


> The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".
> View attachment 3731598
> 
> 
> My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere.
> View attachment 3731599
> View attachment 3731600
> 
> Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!



Love your choices 
But love the Pharrell on you too
I love that length - hits just right with your dress
But you are right there is a lot of bling to it- but in the nicest Chanel sort of way[emoji173]
It feels like a power jacket to me -
Which makes it even better[emoji6]
You look beautiful in Chanel!


----------



## pigleto972001

Couple of shots of the runway skirt. Le sigh 

I think the shoulder looks fine on this jacket too. Smaller shoulder pad like the other ladies said is a good option !!

I still miss the days when chanel had second and even third markdowns. Sigh!!!


----------



## zaraha

bags to die for said:


> The Pharrel jacket is stunning. A little too bling for me and obviously the wrong size. SA said it is coming in an "Asian"  size which is shorter. I'm 5' 3".
> View attachment 3731598
> 
> 
> My favs were the Sofia jacket in grey (loved the fabric) and the mermaid skirt in cashmere.
> View attachment 3731599
> View attachment 3731600
> 
> Didn't love the bomber for me but it's cute!!



I love the mermaid skirt on you too!  Do you have more pic of the skirt?


----------



## TankerToad

Anyone looking for this ?
One left 
It's so gorgeous 
On sale 
Just my lifestyle is so formal


----------



## Genie27

Do they not do anything beyond 30% any more? I thought they went down to 50%

The burgundy trim is still pretty expensive for me - after 13% taxes over 4K CAD, so I have to decide whether I want to allocate to that or an H bag. Especially as I can get a slightly older jacket for half that


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Do they not do anything beyond 30% any more? I thought they went down to 50%
> 
> The burgundy trim is still pretty expensive for me - after 13% taxes over 4K CAD, so I have to decide whether I want to allocate to that or an H bag. Especially as I can get a slightly older jacket for half that



40% off


----------



## miss argile

@bags to die for wooooooo thanks for sharing the photos! I was too excited and didnt take any.. ahhhh.

Sofia jacket looks really good on you! You getting it too?   SM told me the lining panels inside this jacket are extra narrow compared to others so it's lightweight yet hugs the body well.


----------



## TankerToad

Found some beautiful photos of some of the Cosmo in action 
From IG


----------



## pigleto972001

I lovvvvve the long cream jacket. Thanks for the pics


----------



## miss argile

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes!! The buttons on the short one are gold though, but this is the color scheme. I'm also a 34 and I think this may be the only 34 my store had in stock. I also tried on this lovely light pink jacket with little bursts of tulle at the ends of the sleeves and loved the style, but it was a 36 and made me look like a linebacker.
> 
> My office is the more formal side of business casual, so I think the colors could work. Would you be able to dress it down for the weekend with jeans and flats?



Im trying to find a way to justify it too! Especially at sales price haha, but guess my weekend style is so casual that I mostly wear bomber jacket now . And my problem is DH is super casual too, I will look too old wearing nice outfits next to a guy in hoodie, shorts and sneakers...  anyone has that problem?


----------



## Genie27

miss argile said:


> Im trying to find a way to justify it too! Especially at sales price haha, but guess my weekend style is so casual that I mostly wear bomber jacket now . And my problem is DH is super casual too, I will look too old wearing nice outfits next to a guy in hoodie, shorts and sneakers...  anyone has that problem?


It was 9k CAD after taxes originally - IMHO, even at 30-40% off, that's a lot for a jacket with no fancy trim, that may mostly be worn casually, in your situation.

I loved the fabric, but did not like the actual cut on my body shape, so it was not something that made it to my mental wishlist at any price. At these prices, it has to be *love* - especially when starting out. And I have discovered/confirmed I like bling, and colour - I tried on the Black/Navy velcro and felt like I was going to a funeral, even though I really admired it when the ladies showed it on here.


----------



## pigleto972001

This one has zing! 



No matter the price you have to love it otherwise you are paying too much  that's what I have learned. [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

miss argile said:


> Im trying to find a way to justify it too! Especially at sales price haha, but guess my weekend style is so casual that I mostly wear bomber jacket now . And my problem is DH is super casual too, I will look too old wearing nice outfits next to a guy in hoodie, shorts and sneakers...  anyone has that problem?



I have this same problem! My SO is also super casual - jeans, sneakers, and t-shirts. And we are in our mid-twenties so I'm worried that the jacket might age me...


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3731889
> View attachment 3731890
> View attachment 3731891
> View attachment 3731892
> View attachment 3731894
> 
> 
> Found some beautiful photos of some of the Cosmo in action
> From IG


The first picture is AMAZING. Too bad that jacket is almost 10k...way over my paltry budget! Ah well, I suppose I will have to admire from afar.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

Wow


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3732076
> View attachment 3732077
> View attachment 3732078
> View attachment 3732079
> View attachment 3732080
> View attachment 3732081
> View attachment 3732082
> View attachment 3732083
> View attachment 3732084
> View attachment 3732085


I can't believe the white and black ruffle blouse is still over $4k!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Other sale finds.  Contact TT or me for SA info.


----------



## chaneljewel

More sale.


----------



## chaneljewel

More.  Some photos might be repeats.


----------



## chaneljewel

More


----------



## chaneljewel

Skirt


----------



## chaneljewel

Coat


----------



## chaneljewel

Dress


----------



## chaneljewel

Sweater and skirt


----------



## chaneljewel

Top/skirt


----------



## chaneljewel

More


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## megeve12

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3732086
> View attachment 3732087
> View attachment 3732088
> View attachment 3732089
> View attachment 3732091
> View attachment 3732093
> View attachment 3732096
> View attachment 3732097



Hi TT, do you know what size are the multicoloured jacket and skirt with burgundy trim?  Can I have your SA info please?  Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

megeve12 said:


> Hi TT, do you know what size are the multicoloured jacket and skirt with burgundy trim?  Can I have your SA info please?  Thank you!



PMed you
Love that suit 
Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## bags to die for

zaraha said:


> I love the mermaid skirt on you too!  Do you have more pic of the skirt?


Yes I do!


----------



## bags to die for

miss argile said:


> @bags to die for wooooooo thanks for sharing the photos! I was too excited and didnt take any.. ahhhh.
> 
> Sofia jacket looks really good on you! You getting it too?   SM told me the lining panels inside this jacket are extra narrow compared to others so it's lightweight yet hugs the body well.



It has an amazing number of panels! It's on hold for someone else so I'm waiting to hear.


----------



## chaneljewel

bags to die for said:


> Yes I do!
> View attachment 3732283


I really like this skirt!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari, I was able to try on the velvet pants. These are stretch and fitted. SOOOOOO comfortable. I love the lion buttons. These are a chocolate brown but change colors when you move. I have to get these when sale dies down lol.


----------



## periogirl28

Went to the Cosmopolite Metiers d'Art launch at the Ritz London, I hope it's ok to share some photos here.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love this long coat !!! Sigh 




In black! Flipped the waistband down to make the skirt shorter. Pardon the Cuba tank. 




Fringe jacket had beautiful tweed and the velvet pants. They were comfortable. The shoulders sigh! I'm a linebacker. 




I didn't like this jacket on me at all! Not my style. I did love the skirt and the front pockets. I love the herringbone tweed.


----------



## pigleto972001

This sweater was cute. I don't love the shoulder pads. I actually liked it better w the v neck in front. It is unfortunately itchy  has mohair in it. 




The tank w the trim was cute. A bit drapey. The Cuba shorts were really cute. They are calling my name! I gotta make some decisions when the jacket and the tee arrive next week [emoji28]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you periogirl for the pics! I got this scarf


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Cosmopolite Metiers d'Art launch at the Ritz London, I hope it's ok to share some photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732302



Luxurious photos 
Thank you for sharing 
Love the whole vibe of this collection


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3732322
> View attachment 3732323
> 
> 
> This sweater was cute. I don't love the shoulder pads. I actually liked it better w the v neck in front. It is unfortunately itchy  has mohair in it.
> 
> View attachment 3732324
> 
> 
> The tank w the trim was cute. A bit drapey. The Cuba shorts were really cute. They are calling my name! I gotta make some decisions when the jacket and the tee arrive next week [emoji28]



You'll have to tell me if you you like the tshirt better than the tank?
I know I did- I feel like the tshirt will take you more places than the tank ?Isn't the silk knot tshirt fabric nice against the skin?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3732315
> 
> 
> Love this long coat !!! Sigh
> 
> View attachment 3732316
> 
> 
> In black! Flipped the waistband down to make the skirt shorter. Pardon the Cuba tank.
> 
> View attachment 3732317
> 
> 
> Fringe jacket had beautiful tweed and the velvet pants. They were comfortable. The shoulders sigh! I'm a linebacker.
> 
> View attachment 3732319
> 
> 
> I didn't like this jacket on me at all! Not my style. I did love the skirt and the front pockets. I love the herringbone tweed.



I like the jacket with fringe on you and the last skirt but not the jacket.

Thanks everyone for sharing your photos.


----------



## periogirl28

More from Cosmopolite


----------



## chaneljewel

periogirl28 said:


> Went to the Cosmopolite Metiers d'Art launch at the Ritz London, I hope it's ok to share some photos here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732302


Beautiful.


----------



## chaneljewel

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3732326
> View attachment 3732328
> View attachment 3732331
> View attachment 3732332
> View attachment 3732338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More from Cosmopolite


Really like the black jacket with the white.


----------



## cafecreme15

The cream jacket with the flowers and trim is amazing


----------



## lulilu

Loving the fringed jackets.  The one I loved was $15.5K.  Way too much for my casual lifestyle.


----------



## TankerToad

Another new season suit 
A little more understated fringe 
Part of Ritz Cosmo collection


----------



## chaneljewel

The texture is so nice.  Pretty, pretty.  Even the detail of the cc on the collar!!


----------



## girleuro

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3732322
> View attachment 3732323
> 
> 
> This sweater was cute. I don't love the shoulder pads. I actually liked it better w the v neck in front. It is unfortunately itchy  has mohair in it.
> 
> View attachment 3732324
> 
> 
> The tank w the trim was cute. A bit drapey. The Cuba shorts were really cute. They are calling my name! I gotta make some decisions when the jacket and the tee arrive next week [emoji28]



I like cream jacket on you Pigleto Fringe jacket with velvet pants very nice too. And the last skirt [emoji4]


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3732507
> View attachment 3732508
> View attachment 3732509
> View attachment 3732510
> 
> Another new season suit
> A little more understated fringe
> Part of Ritz Cosmo collection



It's beautiful not so blingy but very elegant


----------



## miss argile

Genie27 said:


> It was 9k CAD after taxes originally - IMHO, even at 30-40% off, that's a lot for a jacket with no fancy trim, that may mostly be worn casually, in your situation.
> 
> I loved the fabric, but did not like the actual cut on my body shape, so it was not something that made it to my mental wishlist at any price. At these prices, it has to be *love* - especially when starting out. And I have discovered/confirmed I like bling, and colour - I tried on the Black/Navy velcro and felt like I was going to a funeral, even though I really admired it when the ladies showed it on here.


thank you so much for the valuable advice!
You are right.. it's not love .
Guess at the back of my mind Im still in aftershock of getting a full-price item as my first without waiting for the sale, and feel i should have got sth at sales to "balance it out"......and I forgot the high standard I set for this price point. 
Chanel rtw + self-discovering is an interesting process haha, I need to go back and read more of this thread!
Thanks again!


----------



## miss argile

cafecreme15 said:


> I have this same problem! My SO is also super casual - jeans, sneakers, and t-shirts. And we are in our mid-twenties so I'm worried that the jacket might age me...


yep im in early 30s here, i feel like my mom would really want me to get it if I show her as its a very chic yet good girl kind of weekend style. But the cost per wear probably cant justify it (thanks @Genie27 for waking me up earlier) and I doubt DH wants me to dress too much like a good girl on weekends... hahaha


----------



## zaraha

bags to die for said:


> Yes I do!
> View attachment 3732283



Thank you for posting it,  I really like this skirt too!  On my wish list [emoji85]


----------



## miss argile

bags to die for said:


> It has an amazing number of panels! It's on hold for someone else so I'm waiting to hear.


fingers crossed for you, you look very good in it!  lets be jacket twins!! 
I didnt realize earlier how little sizes they order per store, and I have feeling they dont really like to have items transfered from other shops?


----------



## girleuro

miss argile said:


> yep im in early 30s here, i feel like my mom would really want me to get it if I show her as its a very chic yet good girl kind of weekend style. But the cost per wear probably cant justify it (thanks @Genie27 for waking me up earlier) and I doubt DH wants me to dress too much like a good girl on weekends... hahaha



Miss argile Chanel is style and class its chick! Nothing have to do with good girl or boring dressing. It's all about how you style it! You can dress it up or down. And you would be surprised how edgy you can make Chanel[emoji12]
But if you don't love that jacket,then of course don't waist your money.
And you can always start with second hand marketplaces,and it doesn't mean that it has to be used. You can find many choices NWT from earlier collections for better price. And you should find the jacket that you absolutely love it and it fits your lifestyle. Price can't justify purchase,if you are not going love to wear it Chanel is classic and is timeless [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> fingers crossed for you, you look very good in it!  lets be jacket twins!!
> I didnt realize earlier how little sizes they order per store, and I have feeling they dont really like to have items transfered from other shops?



The boutiques will transfer, but they don't like to do it at the beginning in the season. Each store wants to try to sell to their own clients first. I don't know about the department stores.

You definitely have to love these pieces even on sale. They are are still expensive and only justified if you really love them. Different things with for different people. I love some pieces on others but they don't work for me or I pick things that aren't popular with others. You know when you try it on. It instantly feels comfortable. I can tell from the body language of the photos I see here when someone feels comfortable in a piece.



I like the black Sophia suit. Maybe a backup plan for me.


----------



## bags to die for

miss argile said:


> fingers crossed for you, you look very good in it!  lets be jacket twins!!
> I didnt realize earlier how little sizes they order per store, and I have feeling they dont really like to have items transfered from other shops?


They would but I think the size has to be sold first.


----------



## baghag21

TT and chaneljewel... Thanks for posting the sale items.  The prices are much friendlier than sale prices where I am.  Wish I could get my hands on some of the Data collection items.  My local store has yet to be on sale and I was told none of the Data will be marked down.


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The boutiques will transfer, but they don't like to do it at the beginning in the season. Each store wants to try to sell to their own clients first. I don't know about the department stores.
> 
> You definitely have to love these pieces even on sale. They are are still expensive and only justified if you really love them. Different things with for different people. I love some pieces on others but they don't work for me or I pick things that aren't popular with others. You know when you try it on. It instantly feels comfortable. I can tell from the body language of the photos I see here when someone feels comfortable in a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black Sophia suit. Maybe a backup plan for me.



Ah no wonder, thanks! and then I supposed sales items can't be transfered right?
Thanks @TankerToad  for the HD photos, the details on sofia jacket is to die for!!
Im sure you will look great in it @Pocketbook Pup, you always look so good in clean cut skirt suits. and pair with your black kelly or even one of your colorful H bags, it will be perfection.
I wanted to try the black one too, but SM told me I won't look in it (and she's probably right...as I rarely look good in solid black)


----------



## nicole0612

I feel like this is the fastest moving thread on tpf! There are so many wonderful posts and photos, and when I get home from work it says ~150 unread posts and I just give up! It is impossible to keep up, but I'm so grateful to be able to pop in now and then, especially for all of the modeling photos on different body types. It is so gratifying to see how one garment may look great on different body types; then another garment that I am dubious about just "pops" when someone with a certain frame tries it on, and I realize with delight, "Oh, so that's how it is supposed to look!" 

Pigleto, I think the cream jacket and the fringe jacket look sensational on you, they look like they were made for you. 

Periogirl, I have been enjoying your photos of the collection from the Ritz on Instagram! Thank you for sharing your experience. How glamorous.

The sale prices are ridiculous. I'm a pretty casual and sporadic Chanel shopper, so I'm definitely out of the loop. There are a few really nice jackets basically for free. I am trying to figure out how that is possible. I suppose the "catch" may be that there are very few sizes left that are not reserved.


----------



## periogirl28

@pigleto972001 That cream jacket looks like it was made for you! I also like the oversized knit sweater.


----------



## periogirl28

@nicole0612 You are very welcome, I owe it to my amazing and hardworking SA. Hope you find the perfect things in the sale. ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> @nicole0612 You are very welcome, I owe it to my amazing and hardworking SA. Hope you find the perfect things in the sale. [emoji173]️



That is really sweet, thank you!


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Ah no wonder, thanks! and then I supposed sales items can't be transfered right?
> Thanks @TankerToad  for the HD photos, the details on sofia jacket is to die for!!
> Im sure you will look great in it @Pocketbook Pup, you always look so good in clean cut skirt suits. and pair with your black kelly or even one of your colorful H bags, it will be perfection.
> I wanted to try the black one too, but SM told me I won't look in it (and she's probably right...as I rarely look good in solid black)



It's very difficult to get sale items transferred. Possibly by the very end of the sale but by then most things are gone. You should try calling around yourself if there is something you really want. (Disclosure my experience is only at the boutiques.)

Thank you for your sweet compliment.


----------



## ari

TT and chaneljewel, thank you for posting all these fun and informative pictures, I'm so envious at that choice and at 40%off, too bad it's far away in the [emoji631]


----------



## ari

Pigleto 
Thank you for posting the jeans, they look great on you! Do you remember the price? I love it on you with the fringe jacket/ gorgeous look!
The long jackets look fantastic too !
BTW I thought the jeans are wide leg at the show?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The boutiques will transfer, but they don't like to do it at the beginning in the season. Each store wants to try to sell to their own clients first. I don't know about the department stores.
> 
> You definitely have to love these pieces even on sale. They are are still expensive and only justified if you really love them. Different things with for different people. I love some pieces on others but they don't work for me or I pick things that aren't popular with others. You know when you try it on. It instantly feels comfortable. I can tell from the body language of the photos I see here when someone feels comfortable in a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the black Sophia suit. Maybe a backup plan for me.



Have you tried the Sofia suit PP? It is gorgeous, but the jacket is a bit the same as the black Paris Rome. DH said that I'll be the only one knowing which one I'm wearing [emoji38] anyway I tend to buy same styles over and over again. Not that he is different [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Considering the interest in the black "Sofia" suit, just for info, the price in the UK from my catalogue is £5560 for the jacket and £2620 for the skirt. Both are Wool Tweed. If you need reference numbers do let me know.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Have you tried the Sofia suit PP? It is gorgeous, but the jacket is a bit the same as the black Paris Rome. DH said that I'll be the only one knowing which one I'm wearing [emoji38] anyway I tend to buy same styles over and over again. Not that he is different [emoji23][emoji23]



Too funny. That's what a man would think but they are two very different cuts. Longer 4 Pocket with buttons versus the shorter two button fringe style. I don't think they are too repetitive but of course there are always more black jackets so each one should be perfect in order to buy it.,

I tried the black and white version and decided that I didn't love it on me due to the shorter length and pocket placement. I'll try the all black version. The pockets will be less prominent but I still might not like the overall length.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pigleto, the longer jackets look good on you.  The fringe too!   And the pants seem so soft and comfy!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you ladies for your kind words hehe. The cream jacket was stunning. It sure looks better in person. It was promised to another client and it's 9150 ! Le sigh. 

The velvet pants are amazing. They're clearly denim up close but they are covered I think ? in a velvet and so so so comfortable. Yes the ones in the show were wide leg which I may prefer but these looked cute and again ... super stretchy and comfy. I wonder if they'll stretch or maintain their shape. The SA said these were the only ones our store ordered so we will have to see if the wide legs ones make it. I would have walked out w them on but it was 90 degrees and I've already spent so much. I hope to get them in the near future. They were also not badly priced I think 1100 or 1150 

I haven't tried the Sophia suit yet. I have a feeling longer jackets are more me. Have to see how the sale velcro jacket suits me  it's coming next week.


----------



## periogirl28

"How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!


----------



## cafecreme15

miss argile said:


> yep im in early 30s here, i feel like my mom would really want me to get it if I show her as its a very chic yet good girl kind of weekend style. But the cost per wear probably cant justify it (thanks @Genie27 for waking me up earlier) and I doubt DH wants me to dress too much like a good girl on weekends... hahaha



My entire family would think I'm insane for considering such an expensive piece, even on sale!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I feel like this is the fastest moving thread on tpf! There are so many wonderful posts and photos, and when I get home from work it says ~150 unread posts and I just give up! It is impossible to keep up, but I'm so grateful to be able to pop in now and then, especially for all of the modeling photos on different body types. It is so gratifying to see how one garment may look great on different body types; then another garment that I am dubious about just "pops" when someone with a certain frame tries it on, and I realize with delight, "Oh, so that's how it is supposed to look!"
> 
> Pigleto, I think the cream jacket and the fringe jacket look sensational on you, they look like they were made for you.
> 
> Periogirl, I have been enjoying your photos of the collection from the Ritz on Instagram! Thank you for sharing your experience. How glamorous.
> 
> The sale prices are ridiculous. I'm a pretty casual and sporadic Chanel shopper, so I'm definitely out of the loop. There are a few really nice jackets basically for free. I am trying to figure out how that is possible. I suppose the "catch" may be that there are very few sizes left that are not reserved.



Which ones are the best deals, in your opinion?


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3733031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!



Lovely outfit.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely outfit.


Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Pourquoipas

I simply love this look borrowed from IG!


----------



## dharma

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3733031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!


Gorgeous! What a perfect ivory jacket!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3732507
> View attachment 3732508
> View attachment 3732509
> View attachment 3732510
> 
> Another new season suit
> A little more understated fringe
> Part of Ritz Cosmo collection


Thank you for posting TT, this is one that I am waiting to try. I'm glad it arrived. Thank you also for posting all of the sale finds. I'm eager to pick up my selections next week!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Too funny. That's what a man would think but they are two very different cuts. Longer 4 Pocket with buttons versus the shorter two button fringe style. I don't think they are too repetitive but of course there are always more black jackets so each one should be perfect in order to buy it.,
> 
> I tried the black and white version and decided that I didn't love it on me due to the shorter length and pocket placement. I'll try the all black version. The pockets will be less prominent but I still might not like the overall length.


You both have me thinking. I am looking forward to this all black jacket and hope to try it this weekend. But I do have the Paris Rome. PBP, did it hit at the hip bone or the waist? 



ari said:


> Have you tried the Sofia suit PP? It is gorgeous, but the jacket is a bit the same as the black Paris Rome. DH said that I'll be the only one knowing which one I'm wearing [emoji38] anyway I tend to buy same styles over and over again. Not that he is different [emoji23][emoji23]


Ari, I find the repetitive choices I make a blessing. DH just thinks it's all the same jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw there was a video w Liu Wen and the Gabrielle bag. She wears a lovely tan fringed version of the one I tried on. It looked so pretty


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> You both have me thinking. I am looking forward to this all black jacket and hope to try it this weekend. But I do have the Paris Rome. PBP, did it hit at the hip bone or the waist?
> 
> 
> Ari, I find the repetitive choices I make a blessing. DH just thinks it's all the same jacket



Your last post made me laugh-
That is so funny - the same jacket !

Looking forward to seeing/hearing about your sale choices and which you ultimately choose from the new collection 

When I try on I rarely remember to take photos as I get so caught up in the moment ....unless I've promised someone to take a picture of something .... but in the name of teamwork trying to get better-

Have fun this weekend - so many tempting items....


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw there was a video w Liu Wen and the Gabrielle bag. She wears a lovely tan fringed version of the one I tried on. It looked so pretty



That jacket is actually gold shot through with sparkle 
It's heavenly


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> Thank you for posting TT, this is one that I am waiting to try. I'm glad it arrived. Thank you also for posting all of the sale finds. I'm eager to pick up my selections next week!



The black fringe suit is amazing with fun surprise details 
I didn't try it but did see it!


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> That jacket is actually gold shot through with sparkle
> It's heavenly



Oooh!!! I bet. So pretty. I saw the long coat w that I thought was tan and black. It has tiny bits of purple in it ! Very pretty !!!!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> You both have me thinking. I am looking forward to this all black jacket and hope to try it this weekend. But I do have the Paris Rome. PBP, did it hit at the hip bone or the waist?
> 
> 
> Ari, I find the repetitive choices I make a blessing. DH just thinks it's all the same jacket



Hi, it hit in between for me. Maybe an inch above the hip on me.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3732322
> View attachment 3732323
> 
> 
> This sweater was cute. I don't love the shoulder pads. I actually liked it better w the v neck in front. It is unfortunately itchy  has mohair in it.
> 
> View attachment 3732324
> 
> 
> The tank w the trim was cute. A bit drapey. The Cuba shorts were really cute. They are calling my name! I gotta make some decisions when the jacket and the tee arrive next week [emoji28]



The long Jackets have sold quickly 
I'm glad I was able to get one -
I think everything looks good on you - the shorts are so fun
Thank you for sharing your try ons[emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
This is Ritz jacket has been very popular 
Just fun to see it tried on different lovely women
She looks perfect dont you think?


----------



## TankerToad

An IG photo of the t shirt Pigleto and I both bought


----------



## TankerToad

My SA has this fuzzy bag
I thought it was silly but love how it's styled here


----------



## TankerToad

The out of today with cake Zahara is getting 
Fuzzy action photos from the show 
But still 
We can all swoon


----------



## TankerToad

A few beautiful ladies her got this cardi
Love how it's styled -


----------



## TankerToad

Cream long jacket on IG in action
She's hanging out with the mannequin
And the mannequin has the black version of the white silk knit  tshirt on[emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Which ones are the best deals, in your opinion?



The best deal is the item you love best, can't stop thinking about, and when you put it on you don't want to take off--
And later when you have it and open your closet and see it hanging there, you smile because it YOURS [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Love this look
Perfectly styled IMO
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

Love this 
She is so Parisian chic 
I got excited when I saw this photo/post on IG
The jacket over her shoulder is from Fall 2016 and I have it [emoji6]
She gives me style inspiration


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733169
> View attachment 3733170
> 
> Love this
> She is so Parisian chic
> I got excited when I saw this photo/post on IG
> The jacket over her shoulder is from Fall 2016 and I have it [emoji6]
> She gives me style inspiration



Thank you TT for posting these gorgeous pictures! 
Which jacket is this? The cage pockets?
Love the black tie with this shirt!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733169
> View attachment 3733170
> 
> Love this
> She is so Parisian chic
> I got excited when I saw this photo/post on IG
> The jacket over her shoulder is from Fall 2016 and I have it [emoji6]
> She gives me style inspiration



Yes she's ubercool. I thought a while ago I need a crisp white cotton shirt. Is this recent Chanel?


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes she's ubercool. I thought a while ago I need a crisp white cotton shirt. Is this recent Chanel?



Yes. Cuba. I'll bet it's on sale. It's pretty. The sleeves are very full and billowy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3733031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!



Gorgeous Chanel-H summery look[emoji7]


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes she's ubercool. I thought a while ago I need a crisp white cotton shirt. Is this recent Chanel?



Yes
I didn't include the text on this but she talks about mixing seasons 
She say shirt is current season from Cosmopolite and the jacket from last Fall 2016


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. Cuba. I'll bet it's on sale. It's pretty. The sleeves are very full and billowy.



Thank you, never saw this here. I'll ask my SA 
Or maybe the blouse TT posted today!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you TT for posting these gorgeous pictures!
> Which jacket is this? The cage pockets?
> Love the black tie with this shirt!



Ari
I think the black bow is part of the blouse but she has it untied 
Let me snap a picture of my / her jacket - it's NOT the one with the leather cage pocket -


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> I didn't include the text on this but she talks about mixing seasons
> The shirt is current season and the jacket from last Fall 2016



I think that's a great idea to wear our pieces mixed, I feel less of a 'victim ' then[emoji12]


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes she's ubercool. I thought a while ago I need a crisp white cotton shirt. Is this recent Chanel?


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> I think that's a great idea to wear our pieces mixed, I feel less of a 'victim ' then[emoji12]


Exactly  
Her thread is trying to express the timelessness of chanel and how to make it reflect your own style vision


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nice IG!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous Chanel-H summery look[emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you TT for posting these gorgeous pictures!
> Which jacket is this? The cage pockets?
> Love the black tie with this shirt!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3733031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!



You look so fresh and pretty! And you're wearing "our" Constance! [emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

Thanks for all the eye candy ladies. I have a question about how you curate/organize your collections - do you have a system to record purchases / wear dates etc? I know some of the scarf folks are very organized, and it struck me to ask you all how you do it. Where/how you keep all the little scraps/tags/buttons etc.. 

I have a couple of boxes where I toss all the misc tags and buttons, and sometimes I will go through it and find only the fittings, while the item of clothing itself is long gone.


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Which ones are the best deals, in your opinion?



I'm not sure which ones are objectively the best deals, but for me, the best deal is an item I really like and can see myself incorporating into my wardrobe for a price that I regularly have to buy something boring for  like garden pots or the drill that my husband brought home yesterday!
I don't know what your style is exactly, but these jumped out at me for being very cute, versatile and really great bargains.
(Borrowing TT and CJ's photos!);










Which ones are you considering most? I think you may have said, but I don't know all of the names and nicknames for the various pieces, I just know what they look like 
My first choice is the 2 photos that I posted first, considering what I would wear most.


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> Ari, I find the repetitive choices I make a blessing. DH just thinks it's all the same jacket



This is really funny!


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733149
> 
> From IG
> This is Ritz jacket has been very popular
> Just fun to see it tried on different lovely women
> She looks perfect dont you think?



This is such a fun look! I like when people think to wear something in a way I never considered.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> The best deal is the item you love best, can't stop thinking about, and when you put it on you don't want to take off--
> And later when you have it and open your closet and see it hanging there, you smile because it YOURS [emoji173]



You said exactly what I was thinking in a much more eloquent way [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I'm not sure which ones are objectively the best deals, but for me, the best deal is an item I really like and can see myself incorporating into my wardrobe for a price that I regularly have to buy something boring for  like garden pots or the drill that my husband brought home yesterday!
> I don't know what your style is exactly, but these jumped out at me for being very cute, versatile and really great bargains.
> (Borrowing TT and CJ's photos!);
> View attachment 3733390
> 
> View attachment 3733393
> 
> View attachment 3733396
> 
> View attachment 3733397
> 
> View attachment 3733398
> 
> Which ones are you considering most? I think you may have said, but I don't know all of the names and nicknames for the various pieces, I just know what they look like
> My first choice is the 2 photos that I posted first, considering what I would wear most.


The one I am considering is actually made of the same tweed as the dress in the above photo. The price will be $2,880 on sale. I think I love it, but it is a lot of money in light of recent spending activities, and I can't decide if it would look too mature on me or ever appear dated. If I am spending this much on a blazer, I want to be able to wear it for the next 20 years!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> The one I am considering is actually made of the same tweed as the dress in the above photo. The price will be $2,880 on sale. I think I love it, but it is a lot of money in light of recent spending activities, and I can't decide if it would look too mature on me or ever appear dated. If I am spending this much on a blazer, I want to be able to wear it for the next 20 years!



I think that is a great deal, and if it is the one I am thinking of then I really love it! However, from how you explain your feelings and thought process, I think you should skip this one. If you're not sure if it is worth it to you, then to me that is a "no". There will be more next season, and the season after that etc!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is a great deal, and if it is the one I am thinking of then I really love it! However, from how you explain your feelings and thought process, I think you should skip this one. If you're not sure if it is worth it to you, then to me that is a "no". There will be more next season, and the season after that etc!


That is a good point! Since my finances will be a bit tighter over the next few years than they are right now, I was thinking this may be a good time to take that first plunge, but a bunch of other goodies have already been purchased in this mindset! Already hit Hermes, Ferragamo, Louboutin, not to mention other memorial day sales....


----------



## girleuro

cafecreme15 said:


> That is a good point! Since my finances will be a bit tighter over the next few years than they are right now, I was thinking this may be a good time to take that first plunge, but a bunch of other goodies have already been purchased in this mindset! Already hit Hermes, Ferragamo, Louboutin, not to mention other memorial day sales....



I agree with Nicole this one not for you. 
Chanel should be something you truly love and you can't force it. 
That's why Price is not a great criteria for purchase.


----------



## TankerToad

girleuro said:


> I agree with Nicole this one not for you.
> Chanel should be something you truly love and you can't force it.
> That's why Price is not a great criteria for purchase.



Totally agree
You know it when you see it and try it


----------



## SouthTampa

nicole0612 said:


> I'm not sure which ones are objectively the best deals, but for me, the best deal is an item I really like and can see myself incorporating into my wardrobe for a price that I regularly have to buy something boring for  like garden pots or the drill that my husband brought home yesterday!
> I don't know what your style is exactly, but these jumped out at me for being very cute, versatile and really great bargains.
> (Borrowing TT and CJ's photos!);
> View attachment 3733390
> 
> View attachment 3733393
> 
> View attachment 3733396
> 
> View attachment 3733397
> 
> View attachment 3733398
> 
> Which ones are you considering most? I think you may have said, but I don't know all of the names and nicknames for the various pieces, I just know what they look like
> My first choice is the 2 photos that I posted first, considering what I would wear most.


Does anyone know if the first green jacket has a zipper or buttons?


----------



## TankerToad

And how about these ?
Fit for royalty 
New collection


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> And how about these ?
> Fit for royalty
> New collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733626
> View attachment 3733627
> View attachment 3733628
> View attachment 3733629


Ahhhhh...so elegant.


----------



## EmileH

SouthTampa said:


> Does anyone know if the first green jacket has a zipper or buttons?



I think they are buttons. You can see they are half circles.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Pharrell Jacket 
One size 34 left 
I bought this 
But not in 34! That's for sure 
If anyone is looking-
This went fast !


----------



## pigleto972001

It's gorgeous. I would break that 34 LOLOL!!!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It's gorgeous. I would break that 34 LOLOL!!!



You and me both [emoji44]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Can I just say I love that red Cuba skirt - I wouldn't have anywhere to wear that fabulous thing but I still love it-
Maybe someone is still looking for it
It's just so fun and happy !
This would be for the lifestyle I wish I had --- waiting for a mojito in a tropical location wearing this skirt or dress....
Sigh


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Can I just say I love that red Cuba skirt - I wouldn't have anywhere to wear that fabulous thing but I still love it-
> Maybe someone is still looking for it
> It's just so fun and happy !
> This would be for the lifestyle I wish I had --- waiting for a mojito in a tropical location wearing this skirt or dress....
> Sigh



The one w the cars? It caught my eye. Tried the dress haha. It was cute but I have no where to wear it  thanks for posting the sale pics


----------



## mrs.hu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733650



Do you know what the price on this is?


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> The one w the cars? It caught my eye. Tried the dress haha. It was cute but I have no where to wear it  thanks for posting the sale pics



Yup
The red full sweeping skirt
[emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

mrs.hu said:


> Do you know what the price on this is?



Are you our lucky size 34?
If you want pm me for my SA
I think the price is on Hermes.com
It's a very special jacket -


----------



## mrs.hu

TankerToad said:


> Are you our lucky size 34?
> If you want pm me for my SA
> I think the price is on Hermes.com
> It's a very special jacket -



Thank you, I found the price on Chanel website.   Website actually says it's a men's coat? I am 34 but was wishfully thinking this would be a sale item...


----------



## TankerToad

mrs.hu said:


> Thank you, I found the price on Chanel website.   Website actually says it's a men's coat? I am 34 but was wishfully thinking this would be a sale item...



No current season and about sold out 
A few women have gotten it
Including me!
It's very beautifully made


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think that is a great deal, and if it is the one I am thinking of then I really love it! However, from how you explain your feelings and thought process, I think you should skip this one. If you're not sure if it is worth it to you, then to me that is a "no". There will be more next season, and the season after that etc!





girleuro said:


> I agree with Nicole this one not for you.
> Chanel should be something you truly love and you can't force it.
> That's why Price is not a great criteria for purchase.





TankerToad said:


> Totally agree
> You know it when you see it and try it



Thank you all for your input. If money were no object I would go for it without hesitation, but at this point in my life I have to prioritize a bit. I will probably go back to the store one more time to try it on...just to be sure [emoji57] and when I do I will be sure to post a picture this time!


----------



## SouthTampa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think they are buttons. You can see they are half circles.


Thank you!   That makes sense.


----------



## gracekelly

Went to try on some things today that will be on sale and I couldn't get excited about any of them despite the prices being good.  I will wait for more Fall things to come in.


----------



## TankerToad

From IG


----------



## ari

The so called Sofia jacket on IG


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205



Totally charming and glamourous


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Can I just say I love that red Cuba skirt - I wouldn't have anywhere to wear that fabulous thing but I still love it-





ari said:


> View attachment 3734071
> 
> The so called Sofia jacket on IG


i really, really like these shoes!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3734071
> 
> The so called Sofia jacket on IG



Ooh! That's a fabulous look. Nice to see it broken up from the suit.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733945
> View attachment 3733946
> View attachment 3733947
> 
> From IG


I'm getting more and more interested in the fringe jacket!


papertiger said:


> Totally charming and glamourous





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ooh! That's a fabulous look. Nice to see it broken up from the suit.


It looks like this jacket needs some jewelry to brighten it up.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> And how about these ?
> Fit for royalty
> New collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733626
> View attachment 3733627
> View attachment 3733628
> View attachment 3733629


Oh, I love these, too bad I don't have the lifestyle to match! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733309
> View attachment 3733311
> View attachment 3733312





TankerToad said:


> Ari
> I think the black bow is part of the blouse but she has it untied
> Let me snap a picture of my / her jacket - it's NOT the one with the leather cage pocket -


Oh, yes, this is a beautiful jacket! Love the cut it is very flattering!


TankerToad said:


> Yes
> I didn't include the text on this but she talks about mixing seasons
> She say shirt is current season from Cosmopolite and the jacket from last Fall 2016



I'll be next week on an event in my boutique called Style Sessions, and this is the topic- mixing different seasons [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] as we don't know, but it will be fun- I'm sure.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733945
> View attachment 3733946
> View attachment 3733947
> 
> From IG



Love the fringed jacket.  And love the cream jacket with jeans -- tones down the fancy embellished look of it perfectly.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Oh, I love these, too bad I don't have the lifestyle to match!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, this is a beautiful jacket! Love the cut it is very flattering!
> 
> 
> I'll be next week on an event in my boutique called Style Sessions, and this is the topic- mixing different seasons [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] as we don't know, but it will be fun- I'm sure.



Style sessions event ??
Sound Fab- if you go please report back [emoji173]
What did you decide to wear for your Sunday at the Castle birthday party?
Which outfit is making its debut?


----------



## TankerToad

http://bagaholicboy.com/2017/06/chanel-metiers-dart-small-is-beautiful/


A fun article !


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Oh, I love these, too bad I don't have the lifestyle to match!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, this is a beautiful jacket! Love the cut it is very flattering!
> 
> 
> I'll be next week on an event in my boutique called Style Sessions, and this is the topic- mixing different seasons [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] as we don't know, but it will be fun- I'm sure.


The event sounds like fun Ari, but I imagine that you should be the one running the show!
I would also love to know which party outfit you chose, you looked fabulous in both. I admit I was worried about the velvet in summer but I'm sure your climate is less humid than ours right now. I loved the pant option with the more elaborate belt. I would also worry that someone else might be in the cream suit given how popular and flattering it is on most women.


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733945
> View attachment 3733946
> View attachment 3733947
> 
> From IG


Oh dear. I walked away from that fringe jacket with full confidence that I didn't need it. This is amazing and pretty much how I would wear it, but without the logo choker.  I think I need to quit this thread.


----------



## ms piggy

@ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> Oh dear. I walked away from that fringe jacket with full confidence that I didn't need it. This is amazing and pretty much how I would wear it, but without the logo choker.  I think I need to quit this thread.



Don't you just love how other women style their Chanel ?
I try to post pictures that inspire but make one say "Wow! Never thought of wearing it like that"
You NEED that fringe jacket 
[emoji39] Haha
Ok so my Dilemma: the picture above that Ari posted with the lovely women in a suit and heavy pearls is making me re think that pearl necklace which I passed on thinking I could never ever wear something like that - even with an evening gown.
Then I see it with a suit and I'm thinking OMG [emoji44] who knew it would be so perfect with a suit


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> @ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3734248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734253



Love the second look on you with the cardigan - fits you to a T!
Maybe better for your warm climate?
You definitely need a MUCH smaller size in the cream and gold blazer 
I have this blazer - it's not back from alterations yet but you must admit it's a pretty thing ?


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Oh dear. I walked away from that fringe jacket with full confidence that I didn't need it. This is amazing and pretty much how I would wear it, but without the logo choker.  I think I need to quit this thread.



I have to admit that jacket is pretty amazing. The moment I saw that photo I thought of you. I'm so sorry. [emoji51]

I'm currently on my way to see the runway jacket which I paid for to hold. I don't know whether to pray that I love it or pray that I don't. [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Don't you just love how other women style their Chanel ?
> I try to post pictures that inspire but make one say "Wow! Never thought of wearing it like that"
> You NEED that fringe jacket
> [emoji39] Haha
> Ok so my Dilemma: the picture above that Ari posted with the lovely women in a suit and heavy pearls is making me re think that pearl necklace which I passed on thinking I could never ever wear something like that - even with an evening gown.
> Then I see it with a suit and I'm thinking OMG [emoji44] who knew it would be so perfect with a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734254



This is pretty. In photos it looked like chains like a rapper would wear but I see the pearls now. It's very pretty. I would be too tempted to cut off the CC logo part.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3734249
> View attachment 3734250
> View attachment 3734251



The runway cream jacket looks amazing on this person.

You can see how short waisted the Sofia jacket it from this photo.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is pretty. In photos it looked like chains like a rapper would wear but I see the pearls now. It's very pretty. I would be too tempted to cut off the CC logo part.



I know- that's exactly what I thought too and I turned down a shorter version of this necklace because of the logo 
I'm second guessing myself


----------



## 911snowball

Pocketbook, we are awaiting your thoughts on the runway jacket with great anticipation!  Can't wait to hear your impressions on this boutique and what they have. Safe travels..


----------



## ailoveresale

Love all the beautiful pics! Sounds like everyone has some tough decisions to make!

Likewise @PocketbookPup, looking forward to seeing the runway jacket on you! [emoji5]


----------



## pigleto972001

Go pocketbook !!!!! Let us know woohoo!!! 

Dharma I know what you mean... lol but this thread is so fun. 

I like the pearl necklace w that cream jacket. It was true to size for me. As usual the shoulders rule. 

I think I love that mermaid skirt [emoji7]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Style sessions event ??
> Sound Fab- if you go please report back [emoji173]
> What did you decide to wear for your Sunday at the Castle birthday party?
> Which outfit is making its debut?





dharma said:


> The event sounds like fun Ari, but I imagine that you should be the one running the show!
> I would also love to know which party outfit you chose, you looked fabulous in both. I admit I was worried about the velvet in summer but I'm sure your climate is less humid than ours right now. I loved the pant option with the more elaborate belt. I would also worry that someone else might be in the cream suit given how popular and flattering it is on most women.


Thank you TT and dharma!
I'll post back from the event in the boutique they have several sessions during 2 days. Hopefully I can take pictures. I'll see the sale and the new collection! 
For the tomorrow event, I'll go with the pants. The temperature dropped and now is pretty cold, I started worrying that I might be cold and will need a jacket, most probably wear the cream over my shoulders [emoji23][emoji23]



ms piggy said:


> @ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3734248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734253


Oh, that skirt is gorgeous and looks great with the cream jacket! I took my regular size and it fits me perfectly.
Love the black skirt too, is it shimmering? 
The cardigan is very nice too! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3734249
> View attachment 3734250
> View attachment 3734251


Love the Haute couture suit! 


TankerToad said:


> Don't you just love how other women style their Chanel ?
> I try to post pictures that inspire but make one say "Wow! Never thought of wearing it like that"
> You NEED that fringe jacket
> [emoji39] Haha
> Ok so my Dilemma: the picture above that Ari posted with the lovely women in a suit and heavy pearls is making me re think that pearl necklace which I passed on thinking I could never ever wear something like that - even with an evening gown.
> Then I see it with a suit and I'm thinking OMG [emoji44] who knew it would be so perfect with a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734254


I think it's gorgeous! But it is really dramatic! I think you can achieve this look with several other necklaces that you can wear separately or together. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have to admit that jacket is pretty amazing. The moment I saw that photo I thought of you. I'm so sorry. [emoji51]
> 
> I'm currently on my way to see the runway jacket which I paid for to hold. I don't know whether to pray that I love it or pray that I don't. [emoji23]


I which you luck! PP, Whatever you decide, post pictures and share your thoughts! 


TankerToad said:


> I know- that's exactly what I thought too and I turned down a shorter version of this necklace because of the logo
> I'm second guessing myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734287



You can wear backwards!


----------



## TankerToad

That would be so dramatic, wouldn't it? Wearing the necklace backwards, that is.
Love the couture suit too, in my dreams I have that suit
Sounds like the best of all worlds to wear your black pants and your new cream and gold Ritz jacket. I have to admit I took my normal size in the cream and gold Ritz suit  and only had to take in the sides of the skirt.


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Love the second look on you with the cardigan - fits you to a T!
> Maybe better for your warm climate?
> You definitely need a MUCH smaller size in the cream and gold blazer
> I have this blazer - it's not back from alterations yet but you must admit it's a pretty thing ?



The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size. 

Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.







ari said:


> Oh, that skirt is gorgeous and looks great with the cream jacket! I took my regular size and it fits me perfectly.
> Love the black skirt too, is it shimmering?
> The cardigan is very nice too!



The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Don't you just love how other women style their Chanel ?
> I try to post pictures that inspire but make one say "Wow! Never thought of wearing it like that"
> You NEED that fringe jacket
> [emoji39] Haha
> Ok so my Dilemma: the picture above that Ari posted with the lovely women in a suit and heavy pearls is making me re think that pearl necklace which I passed on thinking I could never ever wear something like that - even with an evening gown.
> Then I see it with a suit and I'm thinking OMG [emoji44] who knew it would be so perfect with a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734254



I bought this necklace (modeled by Pigleto?) when it went on second markdown.  I haven't tried it with a jacket yet, but this inspires me.  I don't care for the cc medallion, too bling.


----------



## chaneljewel

Love, love the fringe jacket!   TT's pic makes me love it more!!


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Oh dear. I walked away from that fringe jacket with full confidence that I didn't need it. This is amazing and pretty much how I would wear it, but without the logo choker.  I think I need to quit this thread.


Agree dharma that the pic of the fringe jacket makes it more interesting and 'want worthy'!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> I know- that's exactly what I thought too and I turned down a shorter version of this necklace because of the logo
> I'm second guessing myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734287


Can the cc logo be taken off either necklace?   I'd like both better without it too.


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355


Just adore this skirt!   Flattering on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this necklace (modeled by Pigleto?) when it went on second markdown.  I haven't tried it with a jacket yet, but this inspires me.  I don't care for the cc medallion, too bling.



Yep! That was me. The necklace was amazing but too heavy for me. Great price though. I love the mermaid skirt !  and I wish I didn't have to pass on the cream jacket for now. Alas


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> @ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3734248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734253





ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355



Thank you for your posts. I love the black mermaid with the cardigan or black T on you and of course the cream jacket with the pretty dress! So many choices!


----------



## EmileH

Drat! It's beyond gorgeous and fits like a glove.... [emoji33]


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this necklace (modeled by Pigleto?) when it went on second markdown.  I haven't tried it with a jacket yet, but this inspires me.  I don't care for the cc medallion, too bling.


WOW! That is a statement necklace,  but its very Chanel.
LOVE!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Drat! It's beyond gorgeous and fits like a glove.... [emoji33]


HORRAHHHHHH!!!!!!
We want to see. We are all wishing we were you right now.......


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355



Love the jacket on you, it looks like it could be altered to size? Not too heavy?  The dress is perfection ~ was way too short for me. The XX on the tunic dress also matches the longer jacket from this Ritz Cosmo season.  I see you tried the black silk knit T shirt. Another wonderful piece. I bought it in white, even though I thought it pricey, it was the best underpinning for the suit and can be worn with other things. You look beautiful in everything.


----------



## 911snowball

This is wonderful! TT and chaneljewel and the amazing SA all pulled together to get PbP the dream jacket!  This forum is amazing....


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you for your posts. I love the black mermaid with the cardigan or black T on you and of course the cream jacket with the pretty dress! So many choices!



Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg. All those pieces look wonderful on you. The little bomber too!!!!! It did not look nearly as cute on me 

PBP!!! We need pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Ms Piggy, the Pharrell is a stunner on you!


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Love the jacket on you, it looks like it could be altered to size? Not too heavy?  The dress is perfection ~ was way too short for me. The XX on the tunic dress also matches the longer jacket from this Ritz Cosmo season.  I see you tried the black silk knit T shirt. Another wonderful piece. I bought it in white, even though I thought it pricey, it was the best underpinning for the suit and can be worn with other things. You look beautiful in everything.



You are very kind. The collection is beautiful and I am loving a lot of the pieces. The ecru jacket is just the right wool tweed that is still wearable where I am. The dress is shorter than what I'm comfortable with and too high waisted (which is more often than not my issue with Chanel dresses).


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Drat! It's beyond gorgeous and fits like a glove.... [emoji33]


Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355





ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355


i hope you're getting these as you look wonderful!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.
> 
> View attachment 3734400
> View attachment 3734401
> View attachment 3734407



THE PHARRELL! OMG
LOVE that Pharrell jacket~there is still a 34 left at my store and all else have sold. POOF! Gone in a flash. Its such a special jacket.
I know this collection absolutely  KILLED me. I'm officially dead broke, between this collection and the robot suit and sale.
But this COSMO RITZ collection is just THAT GOOD.
Sooooo many things to choose from~
We will watch and wait to see what you decide.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this necklace (modeled by Pigleto?) when it went on second markdown.  I haven't tried it with a jacket yet, but this inspires me.  I don't care for the cc medallion, too bling.


It's amazing how a necklace like this looks so elegant.  You can never know for sure about a piece of jewelry until you try it on.  I can see why you purchased it.


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.
> 
> View attachment 3734400
> View attachment 3734401
> View attachment 3734407


You look fabulous in all of these!   Wow indeed!   I especially like the Pharrell coat on you.  Such a special piece of Chanel.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> One of my favorite buys
> View attachment 3702205


Beautiful and such an inspiration....


----------



## periogirl28

Went to have a look at sale and tried on that Sofia jacket in 36. Will need a 34. Sorry forgot to snap pics, lots of fun today at Chanel. Thanks for the lovely pics ladies!


----------



## pigleto972001

Anything goood from sale?


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Anything goood from sale?


Maybe. Some items hopefully being transferred in.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> @ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3734248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734253



The look with the cardigan is beautiful on you. The proportions are very nice.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is pretty. In photos it looked like chains like a rapper would wear but I see the pearls now. It's very pretty. I would be too tempted to cut off the CC logo part.



You are so hilarious! The "chains of a rapper" the funniest thing.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Drat! It's beyond gorgeous and fits like a glove.... [emoji33]



How exciting! I can't wait to see it [emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.


----------



## EmileH




----------



## Fabulousity630

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



You look fantastic! Tough decision for sure!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Don't you just love how other women style their Chanel ?
> I try to post pictures that inspire but make one say "Wow! Never thought of wearing it like that"
> You NEED that fringe jacket
> [emoji39] Haha
> Ok so my Dilemma: the picture above that Ari posted with the lovely women in a suit and heavy pearls is making me re think that pearl necklace which I passed on thinking I could never ever wear something like that - even with an evening gown.
> Then I see it with a suit and I'm thinking OMG [emoji44] who knew it would be so perfect with a suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734254


We will see. I'm headed to Paris in a week, I wish there was discount incentive to purchase there. As much as I like it, I think I would be mad at myself for spending that much on a jacket. But it has made me reconsider the fact that while I'm waiting on the black "Sophia" , it is yet another black Chanel jacket. Maybe I should branch out for something more special. Just musing here, talking myself on and off a ledge. 
As for your dilemma, the necklace is quite a showstopper. But, I think a more personal spin would be to create the look with a personally curated selection of vintage or unique pieces from your travels. I'll bet you would find something really special and unique.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502


Beautiful, beautiful!   Does fit well!   I say to go for it as you'll never regret it.   It can be dressed up or down and still be a statement in fashion.  I love it!   The details on this jacket are fabulous!


----------



## SouthTampa

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3734507


It is a statement piece.    It is stunning on you.    I can see that the blue "pops", but just my humble opinion, I
think this is one of the reasons it is spectacular.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3734507


*Ohhhh PP 
The Jacket is  EXTRAORDINARY *
_Such an exceptional garment 
How did it feel on*? *_
It looks like a perfect fit. Maybe it was meant to be? You have been thinking about this jacket since the earliest photos of the collection and then there was one in your size in NYC?
Does it feel like *KISMIT*?
Like you and that jacket were somehow destined to find each other??
And it fit like it was made for you?
If that was my jacket I would wear it with *EVERYTHING*.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



Oh PbP, this is FABULOUS on you!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



It looks perfect on you! I love that it has just enough detail to be special and stand out in your wardrobe, but not too much bling to deviate from your personal style. I think it could suit a variety of occasions. I'll stay tuned to see what you decide


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



This is a TRUE MetiersD'Art jacket~the craftsmanship is breathtaking
I agree with chaneljewel ... you could never regret this...it would always been the "one" that got away.
The color makes it so wearable....I see it going from from day to night (which is my critera~in that it can do double duty)
Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your quest with us.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> It looks perfect on you! I love that it has just enough detail to be special and stand out in your wardrobe, but not too much bling to deviate from your personal style. I think it could suit a variety of occasions. I'll stay tuned to see what you decide


THIS!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3734507



I agree that it looks fantastic on you and is a very special piece but for the price you need to love it and feel joy over it. I also agree that it could and should be worn everywhere, both dressed up and down.


----------



## periogirl28

@ms piggy @Pocketbook Pup These pieces look fantastic on you, waiting to see what you decide. ❤️


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3734507


Oh my my!!!!! It must have posted as I was droning in on my post, lol. 
It is glorious!! I wish I could see it up close. If it makes you feel like a princess and this is your splurge for the season (or year or even two!) then go for it. I think they can send it tax free too, right? Oh lordie, take a deep breath and really think. Is this your jacket??? Hahahaha


----------



## pigleto972001

It's stunning !!! Quite amazing. Can't wait to see what you decide. It's a forever piece.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



I was so sure you'll [emoji7] it! You need this..


----------



## Genie27

Oh PbP. That's a tough choice. It's exactly your style and aesthetic but turned up a few notches. It blows the contrast-trim one out of the water. 

Good luck in making your decision. You can't rule it out based on fit and look.


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Oh PbP. That's a tough choice. It's exactly your style and aesthetic but turned up a few notches. It blows the contrast-trim one out of the water.
> 
> Good luck in making your decision. You can't rule it out based on fit and look.



Nicely said.
Agree!


----------



## bags to die for

Thank you all for your comments. I bought the mermaid skirt and am waiting to see a couple more pieces in my size. Love the black tweed skirt.



I'm starting to lemming the bomber and Pharrel jacket after trying on different sizes!

Love everyone's pictures. My store doesn't get everything and my poor SA gets "I saw it on TPF"  a lot .


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I bought the mermaid skirt and am waiting to see a couple more pieces in my size. Love the black tweed skirt.
> View attachment 3734578
> 
> 
> I'm starting to lemming the bomber and Pharrel jacket after trying on different sizes!
> 
> Love everyone's pictures. My store doesn't get everything and my poor SA gets "I saw it on TPF"  a lot .



Nice pick! Our SA's will all hear a lot from us .,


----------



## pigleto972001

There's so many wonderful pieces ! It's tough for me to pick haha. I loved the black tweed too. And the velvet pants. I also kinda liked the backwards v neck lol


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502


How does this material differ from the less expensive version? Thanks


----------



## EmileH

I'm on the train on my way home. I'm catching up on posts. 

 Thank you all for sharing my experience. A special thanks to Tanker Toad and pigleto for making this happen. I have never been to this store before. Their selection was amazing. Better than my boutique. Perhaps better than rue cambon if that is possible. They rolled out the red carpet for me thanks to you guys. 

All of your photos were lovely. I think miss piggy was wearing the long skirt and bomber. I think it looked amazing. 

Karen Allen that necklace is a show stopper. Great sale find. 

Tanker Toad I have always taken Ari's advice about layering necklaces rather than buying a statement piece, but if you think you will wear it and you love it go for it. You have your basics covered.

They were very nice and brought me a variety of things to try with the jacket. I really didn't pay attention to many of the other pieces because I wanted to concentrate on the jacket. I did try the Sofia black jacket. It feels heavier in weight than the black and white version. It has a tiny unit of shimmer which is nice. The texture is pretty. Maybe it will fuzz. I can't imagine it fuzzing as badly as the Paris Rome jacket did. The cut is too short and boxy on me. It's definitely not my jacket. But if it fits your body type it's quite lovely. 

I also tried the black coat with four pockets that is the same as the red version. I didn't love it on me.

The only thing that feels comfortable on me is the black runway jacket. Currently stuffing my face with laduree macarons on the train and giving it some thought.... [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> How does this material differ from the less expensive version? Thanks



Hi, it looks similar but it is a lighter weight and drapes differently. It's not as stiff. The lining is also a bit different.


----------



## pigleto972001

Laduree macarons.  Now I am truly jealous !!!!!!!! YUM!!! I would love to visit the boutique one day too


----------



## Genie27

Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together. 

It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is? 

Please ignore the rest of the outfit.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



That looks pretty perfect to me. Button it up and put your arms down as much as possible to still take the photo.


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm on the train on my way home. I'm catching up on posts.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing my experience. A special thanks to Tanker Toad and pigleto for making this happen. I have never been to this store before. Their selection was amazing. Better than my boutique. Perhaps better than rue cambon if that is possible. They rolled out the red carpet for me thanks to you guys.
> 
> All of your photos were lovely. I think miss piggy was wearing the long skirt and bomber. I think it looked amazing.
> 
> Karen Allen that necklace is a show stopper. Great sale find.
> 
> Tanker Toad I have always taken Ari's advice about layering necklaces rather than buying a statement piece, but if you think you will wear it and you love it go for it. You have your basics covered.
> 
> They were very nice and brought me a variety of things to try with the jacket. I really didn't pay attention to many of the other pieces because I wanted to concentrate on the jacket. I did try the Sofia black jacket. It feels heavier in weight than the black and white version. It has a tiny unit of shimmer which is nice. The texture is pretty. Maybe it will fuzz. I can't imagine it fuzzing as badly as the Paris Rome jacket did. The cut is too short and boxy on me. It's definitely not my jacket. But if it fits your body type it's quite lovely.
> 
> I also tried the black coat with four pockets that is the same as the red version. I didn't love it on me.
> 
> The only thing that feels comfortable on me is the black runway jacket. Currently stuffing my face with laduree macarons on the train and giving it some thought.... [emoji8][emoji8]



I'm so glad your experience was positive  - their Chanel stock seriously impressive.
Interestingly,  Bloomingdales is the #1 tourist destination in NYC. Who knew?
This boutique has loyal Chanel clients from around the world - including, I'm told, Royalty and obviously celebrities and stylists to celebrities--so therefore it makes sense their Chanel selection is so extensive.


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



Shoulders seem a bit big? How does it feel ?


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Shoulders seem a bit big? How does it feel ?



Good eye. I think you are right. The shoulders are dropping a bit.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



I love these colors on you, Genie! But I would probably try and have the shoulders tweaked a little bit as they look slightly too big. It looks like it fits well everywhere else though. Would you mind letting me know where you found this jacket?


----------



## pigleto972001

The shoulders look a bit big, agreed.


----------



## Genie27

Thanks! That's exactly what I felt too - shoulders a bit too wide. Should I slim down the torso as well? I will take it to the seamstress. 

It seems 42 shoulders would be a better fit, but then the bust would be too tight.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.


It looks good on you and what you are wearing it with too.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.
> 
> View attachment 3734400
> View attachment 3734401
> View attachment 3734407



Wow everything looks great on you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



It is beautiful. For the price, you have to love it. But it would be a "forever" jacket, something you can reach for for years to come!



Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



Cute, love the colors! I would also say the shoulders look a bit big...


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm on the train on my way home. I'm catching up on posts.
> 
> Thank you all for sharing my experience. A special thanks to Tanker Toad and pigleto for making this happen. I have never been to this store before. Their selection was amazing. Better than my boutique. Perhaps better than rue cambon if that is possible. They rolled out the red carpet for me thanks to you guys.
> 
> All of your photos were lovely. I think miss piggy was wearing the long skirt and bomber. I think it looked amazing.
> 
> Karen Allen that necklace is a show stopper. Great sale find.
> 
> Tanker Toad I have always taken Ari's advice about layering necklaces rather than buying a statement piece, but if you think you will wear it and you love it go for it. You have your basics covered.
> 
> They were very nice and brought me a variety of things to try with the jacket. I really didn't pay attention to many of the other pieces because I wanted to concentrate on the jacket. I did try the Sofia black jacket. It feels heavier in weight than the black and white version. It has a tiny unit of shimmer which is nice. The texture is pretty. Maybe it will fuzz. I can't imagine it fuzzing as badly as the Paris Rome jacket did. The cut is too short and boxy on me. It's definitely not my jacket. But if it fits your body type it's quite lovely.
> 
> I also tried the black coat with four pockets that is the same as the red version. I didn't love it on me.
> 
> The only thing that feels comfortable on me is the black runway jacket. Currently stuffing my face with laduree macarons on the train and giving it some thought....



The black runway is perfect on you, IMO more so than the pared down version. It is a classic and so special piece with the details. If nothings else from this collection speaks to you, this is a piece to have. I am just glad the material does not work for my weather.

I was told the black Sofia is a different material than the black/white version as I wasn't taken by the material of the latter. The boutique did not have the all black version yet. I think the cut is ok on me but not too sure of the style. Would need trying the correct size and version.


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733686
> View attachment 3733687
> View attachment 3733688
> View attachment 3733689
> View attachment 3733690



Beautiful pics,but not my style


----------



## ms piggy

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



The fit and colour is nice and goes with your shorts. Shoulder is tad wide and I am not sure if the sleeves are too long?


----------



## girleuro

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3733945
> View attachment 3733946
> View attachment 3733947
> 
> From IG



Those pics are gorgeous[emoji7] thank you for sharing [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> The black runway is perfect on you, IMO more so than the pared down version. It is a classic and so special piece with the details. If nothings else from this collection speaks to you, this is a piece to have. I am just glad the material does not work for my weather.
> 
> I was told the black Sophia is a different material than the black/white version as I wasn't taken by the material of the latter. The boutique did not have the all black version yet. I think the cut is ok on me but not too sure of the style. Would need trying the correct size and version.
> 
> View attachment 3734928
> View attachment 3734929



The black version is a very textured black tweed. It's heavier weight than the black and white version and the fabric has more body to it. I would say that it's at least as heavy as the black runway jacket that I tried if not heavier. Pretty similar to the Paris Rome jacket in this respect. The cut looks good on you.


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3734071
> 
> The so called Sofia jacket on IG



So beautiful! And those shoes [emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Oh, I love these, too bad I don't have the lifestyle to match!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes, this is a beautiful jacket! Love the cut it is very flattering!
> 
> 
> I'll be next week on an event in my boutique called Style Sessions, and this is the topic- mixing different seasons [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] as we don't know, but it will be fun- I'm sure.



How fun and  like all ladies I will be waiting for pics. Interesting [emoji7] I love mixing various seasons,so I am eager to get some inspiration [emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> @ari i thought of you when I tiried the gold mermaid skirt. It really is gorgeous. I like the black too. Was the ecru jacket true to size for you? The boutique only had a 38 which was too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 3734248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734253



Lovely looks Ms Piggy Love that gold skirt[emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355



Beautiful looks miss piggy Love that cream jacket with the dress[emoji7]


----------



## girleuro

ms piggy said:


> Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.
> 
> View attachment 3734400
> View attachment 3734401
> View attachment 3734407



Ms piggy love the bomber look. Fits you so great! [emoji177]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is pretty. In photos it looked like chains like a rapper would wear but I see the pearls now. It's very pretty. I would be too tempted to cut off the CC logo part.



Lol [emoji13] I had the same vision about chains. I guess I am watching too much rap music[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> View attachment 3734507



It's gorgeous! Pocketbook Pup! Fits you perfectly! I think you should get it[emoji12]


----------



## girleuro

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



It looks nice Genie [emoji177]


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



Look!!
I think this is your same jacket !!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## zaraha

Here's another one from IG friends,  I think this is the dress versions of the skirt that Ari posted earlier.


----------



## ailoveresale

@Genie27 this is your jacket too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.



Very lovely jacket, Versailles? [emoji7]I think it fits well but to see about the shoulders and arm length it'll be easier with your arms down. Maybe try it as a suit with a white T,very nice!


----------



## ms piggy

Thank you for the likes and comments. Happy to share pics to enable. This is a collection that has the aesthetics, cut, material and colour palette that are exactly my preference. In short, very me. I have some tough decisions to make. Here are more photos of the collection at the boutique.


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> How fun and  like all ladies I will be waiting for pics. Interesting [emoji7] I love mixing various seasons,so I am eager to get some inspiration [emoji12]


Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]


girleuro said:


> So beautiful! And those shoes [emoji7]


The shoes in gold are amazing! 


Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.


Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful! 


bags to die for said:


> Thank you all for your comments. I bought the mermaid skirt and am waiting to see a couple more pieces in my size. Love the black tweed skirt.
> View attachment 3734578
> 
> 
> I'm starting to lemming the bomber and Pharrel jacket after trying on different sizes!
> 
> Love everyone's pictures. My store doesn't get everything and my poor SA gets "I saw it on TPF"  a lot .


I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ok please keep in mind that there was a total downpour and I was literally soaked by the time I got there. I'm torn. The fit and drape are perfect. It's a bit more shiny bling than I expected. I'm deciding if I would wear it enough to make it worth the price. It for perfectly in a 38. Only the sleeves need alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3734498
> View attachment 3734499
> View attachment 3734502



Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion! 
Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.





Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?




With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on. 
What do you think?
Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today 
What about this outfit ?


----------



## ari

Now I love this jacket too ‍♀️


The pink cardigan [emoji173]️


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> View attachment 3735110
> 
> Now I love this jacket too ‍♀️
> View attachment 3735112
> 
> The pink cardigan [emoji173]️



Beautiful pics Ari love robot jacket look,but it's still summer ,so my choice would be with cream jacket with over your shoulders.the last look for styling event it's nice[emoji177]


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> The cardigan is 100% cashmere sadly, but the cut and length is perfect especially with high waisted skirts/pants. The fine wool tweed on the ecru jacket works for the overactive indoor air-conditioning where I am. I adore the jacket and the tweed, it is my favourite kind of solid tweed. Did you take your normal sizing? I suspect I need shortening of the sleeves even in my regular size.
> 
> Tried the matching tunic dress which has a sexy low cut. Interesting metal x trimming.
> 
> View attachment 3734350
> View attachment 3734365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black mermaid is plain solid black, no shimmers. The cut is high waisted which is ultra flattering and comfortable. 100% cashmere. You can see close up of the fabrics here.
> 
> View attachment 3734351
> View attachment 3734354
> View attachment 3734355


Love everything on you!


Karenaellen said:


> I bought this necklace (modeled by Pigleto?) when it went on second markdown.  I haven't tried it with a jacket yet, but this inspires me.  I don't care for the cc medallion, too bling.


Gorgeous! 


chaneljewel said:


> Love, love the fringe jacket!   TT's pic makes me love it more!!


Me too! 


ms piggy said:


> Too many choices indeed. Just to confuse things more, I really like the black tweed pencil skirt too (the matching jacket is not in yet, thank goodness. And there is still the matching ecru skirt to the jacket). The bomber posted by others is really cute. And of course the Pharrell jacket, so stunning but so unpractical for me. This collection is the dead of me.
> 
> View attachment 3734400
> View attachment 3734401
> View attachment 3734407



Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100



For the birthday party, I like the Cosmo jacket with black KP (Kelly mini), sleeker and cleaner look overall (the Robot, backpack and belt together are too busy IMO). You look fabulous! And the outfit for the styling event is perfect. Chic and comfy!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100



Ari I like the cram jacket better. And the hermes bag. Your outfit for the style session looks perfect.


----------



## miss argile

ari said:


> View attachment 3735110
> 
> Now I love this jacket too ‍♀️
> View attachment 3735112
> 
> The pink cardigan [emoji173]️


LOVE the jacket too!! But I look like a priest or jude law in young pope in it , think the look needs to be elevated with makeup and femine hairstyle.


----------



## miss argile

@ari One more vote for cream jacket!!
And love you outfit for the styling session, you are teaching the class right?! lol


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.


Awwwww, it looks great on you. But I admire you standing firm and making sane decision. It's not easy!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.



That's a tough decision to leave this one behind [emoji108] but I'm sure you make good decisions. On pictures it didn't look unsuitable for job.


----------



## zenith

Has anyone seen the round neck version of the crop cardigan worn by Cara Delevingne? I've only seen the v-neck version in the boutiques.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100



I like the cream jacket and chanel bag combination. What is a plus with the Chanel bag is being handsfree.
The style sessions outfit is just the perfect degree of cool [emoji41]


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.



Someone once said : we don't have to buy/own every piece of item we like or love; sometimes, it is ok just to admire or love from afar.

It could still be yours, as fate would have.


----------



## ari

girleuro said:


> Beautiful pics Ari love robot jacket look,but it's still summer ,so my choice would be with cream jacket with over your shoulders.the last look for styling event it's nice[emoji177]


girleuro, thank you, unfortunately today is not very summery. 


ms piggy said:


> For the birthday party, I like the Cosmo jacket with black KP (Kelly mini), sleeker and cleaner look overall (the Robot, backpack and belt together are too busy IMO). You look fabulous! And the outfit for the styling event is perfect. Chic and comfy!


ms piggy, thank you! [emoji847]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari I like the cram jacket better. And the hermes bag. Your outfit for the style session looks perfect.


Thank you PP! 


miss argile said:


> LOVE the jacket too!! But I look like a priest or jude law in young pope in it , think the look needs to be elevated with makeup and femine hairstyle.


Lol! But shape looks great on that person! 


miss argile said:


> @ari One more vote for cream jacket!!
> And love you outfit for the styling session, you are teaching the class right?! lol


miss argile, thank you [emoji4] Lol! DH said I don't need to attend, but I'm sure it will be fun! 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.


Oh, dear PP, difficult decision, but I see your point. It's really expensive, beautiful and tasteful, but it's huge investment if you are not going to wear it often. 


zenith said:


> View attachment 3735177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the round neck version of the crop cardigan worn by Cara Delevingne? I've only seen the v-neck version in the boutiques.


It's very pretty 


I haven't seen it IRL


Pourquoipas said:


> I like the cream jacket and chanel bag combination. What is a plus with the Chanel bag is being handsfree.
> The style sessions outfit is just the perfect degree of cool [emoji41]



Thank you PQP! I tend to like the novelty of the chanel bucket bag, and think is a bit more frivolous, which I'm usually not. The kelly pochette I've worn more often.


----------



## ari

Some interesting more fun pictures from IG


Love how the long jacket looks on this lady!


My pants look gorgeous on this slim lady!


The white sweater! 


I never imagined the vest could look so great!
Apparently the shoes come in beige too [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100



You look beautiful in everything 
And so jealous of the style sessions 
Is at at the KADeWe?
Love how your husband says you don't need to go!
What does he know??
You absolutely need to go 
Ha!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> You look beautiful in everything
> And so jealous of the style sessions
> Is at at the KADeWe?



Thank you TT, yes in KaDeWe[emoji1]


----------



## Genie27

Awww, so many great pictures of my exact jacket. Thank you!!! The collection had a couple of other versions that would not suit me well, so I was happy to find it. I'm loving it more now.

Even the pictures Ari just posted above - the lady next to the wide pants is wearing it.

One of them has shortened the sleeves a lot. The rest are longer - which I prefer. I may have to narrow and shorten the sleeves a little bit and that will look slimmer, but will still be comfortable.

I got it at a good price even after duties and shipping, and I always have to do paid alterations, so I do consider that part of the cost. It was on the real real, which I only checked after ailoveresale showed us her gorgeous skirt.

Ari, I was thinking of taking it in at the upper back rather than messing with the actual shoulder. That would move everything closer to my torso.

I'm still dreaming of the burgundy Velcro trim jacket, and if I don't get any H wish list items and it's still available, I may get that.

I think when I first got here I said I only want one.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Awww, so many great pictures of my exact jacket. Thank you!!! The collection had a couple of other versions that would not suit me well, so I was happy to find it. I'm loving it more now.
> 
> Even the pictures Ari just posted above - the lady next to the wide pants is wearing it.
> 
> One of them has shortened the sleeves a lot. The rest are longer - which I prefer. I may have to narrow and shorten the sleeves a little bit and that will look slimmer, but will still be comfortable.
> 
> I got it at a good price even after duties and shipping, and I always have to do paid alterations, so I do consider that part of the cost. It was on the real real, which I only checked after ailoveresale showed us her gorgeous skirt.
> 
> Ari, I was thinking of taking it in at the upper back rather than messing with the actual shoulder. That would move everything closer to my torso.
> 
> I'm still dreaming of the burgundy Velcro trim jacket, and if I don't get any H wish list items and it's still available, I may get that.
> 
> I think when I first got here I said I only want one.



You did so well. I love the jacket on you and the styling ideas here were amazing.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you TT, yes in KaDeWe[emoji1]



I edited above about your husband's comment 
Of course you need to go to that style session!


----------



## dharma

Genie27 said:


> Can I please side track a bit and get opinions on this 2013 jacket to match the skirt I picked up earlier? I may not wear them together.
> 
> It's a 44 and I'm wondering if I need to take it in at the upper back/shoulder area or leave as is?
> 
> Please ignore the rest of the outfit.


Great jacket, Genie! Wonderful find. I also love seeing it styled in all Instagram pics that follow. The fit in the shoulder would be easier to see with the arms down as others have said. But it appears that the bust is perfect. If you got it for a nice price and have a Chanel tailor look at it, it would totally be worth keeping. The shoulder seam is wide on you, they would need to bring that in. It's a challenging alteration in the wrong hands. You might want to nip the waist a bit and hem the sleeves. That's the easy part. Let us know what you decide.

Editing as I just read your last post. Be careful in taking in the back that can mess with the collar if you are pulling in too much. It's equally as challenging.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Thank you for the likes and comments. Happy to share pics to enable. This is a collection that has the aesthetics, cut, material and colour palette that are exactly my preference. In short, very me. I have some tough decisions to make. Here are more photos of the collection at the boutique.



ms piggy
I couldn't agree more with your comments- but it's not surprising we agree!!
This collectible is so understated lux.
Karl said he wanted this collection to be about the Paris we all dream about. Love the elegance, charm and pure classic Chanel feel to it-
The fabrics, the craftsmanship and the overall wearability of this collection  has me breathless - After I thought he couldn't top the esthetic of the Rome collection,but for me Rome was harder to wear.
In the Paris Cosmopolite- the suits and jackets in this collection are cut perfectly 
There is something for everyone 
Classic - business -romantic 
Even fabulous edgy jackets 
I'm gushing -
Karl continued to impress me 
He is such a treasure -this collection feels like it came his [emoji173]️ HEART.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100



My vote is also for the cream jacket over the black velvet pants and Kelly. Gorgeous!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.



I don't think it's disappointing at all - if you feel you can't justify the price, you won't enjoy it as much. It sounds like you made the right decision for you and your lifestyle. [emoji846]



Genie27 said:


> Awww, so many great pictures of my exact jacket. Thank you!!! The collection had a couple of other versions that would not suit me well, so I was happy to find it. I'm loving it more now.
> 
> Even the pictures Ari just posted above - the lady next to the wide pants is wearing it.
> 
> One of them has shortened the sleeves a lot. The rest are longer - which I prefer. I may have to narrow and shorten the sleeves a little bit and that will look slimmer, but will still be comfortable.
> 
> I got it at a good price even after duties and shipping, and I always have to do paid alterations, so I do consider that part of the cost. It was on the real real, which I only checked after ailoveresale showed us her gorgeous skirt.
> 
> Ari, I was thinking of taking it in at the upper back rather than messing with the actual shoulder. That would move everything closer to my torso.
> 
> I'm still dreaming of the burgundy Velcro trim jacket, and if I don't get any H wish list items and it's still available, I may get that.
> 
> I think when I first got here I said I only want one.



So glad to have helped in growing your collection! [emoji5]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Hopefully I'll keep you posted [emoji12]
> 
> The shoes in gold are amazing!
> 
> Genie, I think the shoulders need to be taken in a bit, but be careful it is quite difficult to be done right. The jacket is beautiful!
> 
> I'm planning of getting this skirt and wear it with the cream jacket or the black backwards sweater. It is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, PP, this jacket is gorgeous and looks perfect on you! It's one of this pieces that would be forever in fashion!
> Now I tried the outfit for tonight. It's bellows 20 C /60 F so weather for a jacket.
> View attachment 3735083
> View attachment 3735084
> 
> View attachment 3735085
> 
> Here is with the robot jacket, looks great over the shoulders, but not so good on. Which bad do you prefer the Chanel or the H?
> View attachment 3735087
> 
> View attachment 3735088
> 
> With the cosmopolite jacket- I think it's much better even on.
> What do you think?
> Now that I look at IG for the Chanel style sessions I started worrying what I'm going to wear. The weather will be similar like today
> What about this outfit ?
> View attachment 3735099
> 
> View attachment 3735100


The styling outfit is perfect.   You look amazing.    
I vote for the cream jacket.  So pretty and 'light' for the birthday occasion.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 3735110
> 
> Now I love this jacket too ‍♀️
> View attachment 3735112
> 
> The pink cardigan [emoji173]️


Ahhhhh the pink sweater!   Love, ❤️ , ❤️, ❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari, love the cream jacket w the pants. Very chic  and will keep you warm !

I like the jacket Genie and the instagram pics of it !! It's hard to just have one I know  which burgundy trim velcro jacket do you like?

Pocketbook pup, I'm so glad you were able to try that jacket on. And don't worry about our disappointment if it's not right, then you'd rather use the "real estate" on pieces you will use a lot!


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.


As much as all of us loved seeing you in this fabulous jacket, it has to be a personal decision about what to purchase.  There are so many beautiful items in this collection so I understand how difficult it can be to choose.  Glad you got to meet the wonderful SA and had fun trying on all the gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto, the one Ari got with the green Velcro - its fitted and curvy and the neckline is very slimming on me. I love it but am concerned it would not match a lot. (Ok, not really - I'd find things to wear with it).


----------



## TankerToad

More yummy pictures 
The details ! Ahhhhh....
And just sayin' 
That fringe jacket is pretty darn amazing when worn


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Pigleto, the one Ari got with the green Velcro - its fitted and curvy and the neckline is very slimming on me. I love it but am concerned it would not match a lot. (Ok, not really - I'd find things to wear with it).



Oh cool Genie !! I am hoping to try it on soon. I usually wear a 40 comfortably but the store only had a 38 and 42. I'll try the 38 bc the shoulders seem less restricting on me . I don't need another jacket though ... [emoji50]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

In terms of "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I love Raquel Allegra for pieces that bring an easy West coast sensibility to Chanel pieces that can otherwise read as mature and formal.  Nice fabrics, nicely made in USA, and not too pricey.  I just bought these velvet culottes and tank, and I know I'll get a lot of use pairing them with my Chanel jackets.  I also have several of her tie dye cotton dresses that are so comfy and look good under a Chanel jacket.


----------



## Genie27

The 44 was a hair loose on me - the 42 would probably be snug in my torso but better on the shotlders and length so the 38 might be a good fit for you. Good luck

The more I try the 2013 I find it's big - it will cost about the same to return as to alter, so I will alter it.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> In terms of "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I love Raquel Allegra for pieces that bring an easy West coast sensibility to Chanel pieces that can otherwise read as mature and formal.  Nice fabrics, nicely made in USA, and not too pricey.  I just bought these velvet culottes and tank, and I know I'll get a lot of use pairing them with my Chanel jackets.  I also have several of her tie dye cotton dresses that are so comfy and look good under a Chanel jacket.



Ooh. These look nice. Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## dharma

Karenaellen said:


> In terms of "how to wear your Chanel jacket," I love Raquel Allegra for pieces that bring an easy West coast sensibility to Chanel pieces that can otherwise read as mature and formal.  Nice fabrics, nicely made in USA, and not too pricey.  I just bought these velvet culottes and tank, and I know I'll get a lot of use pairing them with my Chanel jackets.  I also have several of her tie dye cotton dresses that are so comfy and look good under a Chanel jacket.


Love this, what perfect underpinnings. I had a pair of her pants one summer that I wore to death. I loved the Cuba jacket and tie dye dress combo that you previously posted.


----------



## chaneljewel

Which Chanel outfit is this?


TankerToad said:


> More yummy pictures
> The details ! Ahhhhh....
> And just sayin'
> That fringe jacket is pretty darn amazing when worn
> View attachment 3735398
> 
> View attachment 3735394
> View attachment 3735395
> View attachment 3735396
> View attachment 3735397


The last picture...which outfit is this?   So pretty...and the fringe jacket too!!!


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3733031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How I wear my Chanel Jacket" is always pretty much with shorts. Getting ready for the Cosmopolite launch at the Ritz London. Light Tweed jacket, Limited Edition for a flagship store opening. Happy Friday!



Love your Constance [emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Love your Constance [emoji6][emoji41]


I really love it! Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Which Chanel outfit is this?
> 
> The last picture...which outfit is this?   So pretty...and the fringe jacket too!!!



Ha! I think it's just a display for the bag 
A gratuitous post on my part 
[emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.



Just heard from my SA
The jacket is now sold


----------



## girleuro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks for the joy ride with the jacket everyone. You will be disappointed. I'm going to pass on it for now (recognizing that I will probably not get another crack at it later.) It was more Bling than I expected from the photos when I saw it in person. I don't think I can wear it for work and that really limits its utility for me. It would be a real splurge and there are other pretty things vying for my attention that I might use more. If I decide I want it later in the year maybe my SA in Paris can get it for me. So if anyone wants it go for it.



Although it looked beautiful on you,Pocketbook Pup if you can't see versatility of the jacket,then it might be the right decision to pass it. And as you said ,you still have second chance ,in case you change your mind


----------



## girleuro

ari said:


> Some interesting more fun pictures from IG
> View attachment 3735243
> 
> Love how the long jacket looks on this lady!
> View attachment 3735244
> 
> My pants look gorgeous on this slim lady!
> View attachment 3735245
> 
> The white sweater!
> View attachment 3735246
> 
> I never imagined the vest could look so great!
> Apparently the shoes come in beige too [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3735247



Aww those gorgeous shoes again  Ari are they run true to size ? At least from the pictures they don't look narrow [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Just heard from my SA
> The jacket is now sold



I'm so glad. I knew it wouldn't take long. I hope it found a happy home.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw. I hope it's new owner enjoys it !!! Was it one of y'all?


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, this thread is for styling a Chanel jacket.  Please stay ON TOPIC.
Finds belong in the appropriate threads please.  Thanks!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Because I wear a Chanel jacket almost every day, I stocked up on some Raquel Allegra pieces to wear as underpinnings.  I shopped resale sites and was able to buy 12 pieces for less than the price of a pair of Chanel shoes.  (Not that it's about quantity over quality, but I feel I have a wide array of options to pick from in the morning now.)

To go with this F/W jacket, modeled by PBP, I bought a navy lace dress, brown lace skirt and a leather top.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

To coordinate with my Cuba jacket, I bought this silk blouse, tie dye dress and tee.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> To coordinate with my Cuba jacket, I bought this silk blouse, tie dye dress and tee.



Great inspiration [emoji7]if possible some modeling pics would be even more helpful. I looked into Raquel Allegra but I'm worried it could be a little casual paired with Chanel jackets for my lifestyle. A styling picture says so much more..


----------



## EmileH

Yes please. These are nice pieces. More photos please. [emoji2]


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> To coordinate with my Cuba jacket, I bought this silk blouse, tie dye dress and tee.


Argh!  Small, Med and Large sizing.  I never do well with that.  How are they running in her line? 
My current favorite is your Stella McC tee shirt with the black cruise jacket.  I am looking for something similar.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Argh!  Small, Med and Large sizing.  I never do well with that.  How are they running in her line?
> My current favorite is your Stella McC tee shirt with the black cruise jacket.  I am looking for something similar.


They tend to run small, and I find there's not a huge difference in sizes, so I'll buy anywhere between a 1 and 3.  Since it's all rather easy fitting, it doesn't seem to matter too much which size I get.  I wear a 36-38 in Chanel jackets, and 40 for Chanel skirts/pants, as a reference.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

An example. . .


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> An example. . .



Beautiful outfit.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

With the Cuba jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

Very nice !! Need to look into this brand 




Haha. My absolute favorite jacket from prefall. I wish I could get it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful outfit.


Thank you!  I admire your level headedness when it comes to the "drug" that is Chanel.  I think you made the right decision about that pricey jacket.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Love how each makes their Chanel jacket uniquely  their own with styling


----------



## rhm

gracekelly said:


> Argh!  Small, Med and Large sizing.  I never do well with that.  How are they running in her line?
> My current favorite is your Stella McC tee shirt with the black cruise jacket.  I am looking for something similar.



I recently bought the Dior T-Shirts in black "J'ADIOR 8" and white "DIO(R)EVOLUTION" prints. I find these t-shirts to work very well with jeans and Chanel jackets. 
They are very pricey and it really was a "guilty pleasure" of mine to buy but they were selling out so fast that I didn't have any chance to wait. 
Also the Ritz collection didn't really work in my favor so I had more wiggle room in my closet fund to take them. I've been wearing them a lot recently.


----------



## pigleto972001

So cool! I wanted the we should all be feminist Tee but they sold out and rumor had it it was coming out in navy. I bet it would be cute w the jackets !!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> They tend to run small, and I find there's not a huge difference in sizes, so I'll buy anywhere between a 1 and 3.  Since it's all rather easy fitting, it doesn't seem to matter too much which size I get.  I wear a 36-38 in Chanel jackets, and 40 for Chanel skirts/pants, as a reference.


Thank you!  Love all your posted outfit pictures. You are so creative and your ensembles are quite refreshing


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Love how each makes their Chanel jacket uniquely  their own with styling


Great fun seeing their styling!  Thanks!


----------



## ari

Wow I saw this outfit last night 




She had the jacket on at some point, but couldn't get a picture!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Thank you!  I admire your level headedness when it comes to the "drug" that is Chanel.  I think you made the right decision about that pricey jacket.



Thank you for your nice compliment. [emoji8]

I'm immersed in planning my fall trip for my 50th and I have several other presents for myself already in the works. If my SA in Paris has it when I'm there I'll reconsider it. If not I can live without it... which tells me something in and of itself.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Wow I saw this outfit last night
> View attachment 3736026
> 
> View attachment 3736027
> 
> She had the jacket on at some point, but couldn't get a picture!



Stunning.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Wow I saw this outfit last night
> View attachment 3736026
> 
> View attachment 3736027
> 
> She had the jacket on at some point, but couldn't get a picture!



Ari 
Wow !! Thank you for the spy shot!
Pure luxury and she wears it well!
Did you have fun- she has on the shoes you just got [emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

From IG


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3736192
> View attachment 3736193
> View attachment 3736194


Love these looks!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3736229



This is the sweater pictured above


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3736229



Love this knit! I have been looking for a thick cardigan like this for a while now with no luck. Do you know the price? I assume these are from the current Ritz collection.


----------



## 911snowball

TT, I am pretty sure it is $3100. I ordered it in as my boutique has sold out of it already!


----------



## 911snowball

Sorry, I meant to answer cafecreme, I am tech challenged!


----------



## cafecreme15

911snowball said:


> Sorry, I meant to answer cafecreme, I am tech challenged!


Thanks, Snowball! I suppose it won't make it to next season's sale then...I don't know if I could stomach spending that on a sweater!


----------



## pigleto972001

Is it itchy like the dress ? 

That outfit at the party ! Whoaaaa...


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3736408


Very ladylike


----------



## 911snowball

The robot is a versatile piece and is very comfortable to wear. I started by wearing it to work in a conservative environment. I have yet to master the reverse selfie in the mirror trick- this is my first attempt!


----------



## 911snowball

I then tried it with jeans to see if it could work for a casual dinner


----------



## cafecreme15

I think both of these looks are gorgeous, Snowball!


----------



## 911snowball

I was thinking I could wear it with the Paris Rome pants with the satin bow in the fall.  In the mysterious ways of Chanel, these pants have not fuzzed at all unlike the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> I was thinking I could wear it with the Paris Rome pants with the satin bow in the fall.  In the mysterious ways of Chanel, these pants have not fuzzed at all unlike the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736664



Great outfits! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]

Good to know that the pants didn't fuzz. My skirt and dress are fine too.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the robot w those looks. Versatile.


----------



## lulilu

911snowball, you look terrific!


----------



## girleuro

911snowball said:


> I was thinking I could wear it with the Paris Rome pants with the satin bow in the fall.  In the mysterious ways of Chanel, these pants have not fuzzed at all unlike the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736664



Beautiful looks snowball[emoji4]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> The robot is a versatile piece and is very comfortable to wear. I started by wearing it to work in a conservative environment. I have yet to master the reverse selfie in the mirror trick- this is my first attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736651


Lovely!


----------



## Genie27

It's a gorgeous piece and looks fantastic on you - all 3 looks.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> I was thinking I could wear it with the Paris Rome pants with the satin bow in the fall.  In the mysterious ways of Chanel, these pants have not fuzzed at all unlike the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736664



Well ...... Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## gracekelly

*911snowball  All your looks are great!*


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## 911snowball

TT, I love this combo, the bag in that great color is key- elevates the whole look and makes a great contrast to the jacket.  Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3736876


Oh you had to show it with a red bag lol!  I have to admit that I had not planned on wearing that with my black robot. It is a new thought!


----------



## 911snowball

The red with the outfit lifted my mood- made me smile.  Wearing it that way would make me feel very positive!


----------



## chaneljewel

I like all of the looks, snowball!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

rhm said:


> I recently bought the Dior T-Shirts in black "J'ADIOR 8" and white "DIO(R)EVOLUTION" prints. I find these t-shirts to work very well with jeans and Chanel jackets.
> They are very pricey and it really was a "guilty pleasure" of mine to buy but they were selling out so fast that I didn't have any chance to wait.
> Also the Ritz collection didn't really work in my favor so I had more wiggle room in my closet fund to take them. I've been wearing them a lot recently.


At the styling session at the local boutique, they showed that tee with the white robot jacket, a denim mini and black suede louboutin knee high boots.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## RyukkuX

Does anyone have pictures of this sweater/coat?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## EmileH

RyukkuX said:


> Does anyone have pictures of this sweater/coat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737173
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Not modeling photos but I took this for reference early in the season. It runs a bit large. 




I decided against it because I thought the stripes limited the styling options. If I wanted to wear stripes I could always add a striped tee under my jacket.


----------



## RyukkuX

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Not modeling photos but I took this for reference early in the season. It runs a bit large.
> 
> View attachment 3737194
> 
> 
> I decided against it because I thought the stripes limited the styling options. If I wanted to wear stripes I could always add a striped tee under my jacket.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Saw this on IG ... the craftsmanship is extraordinary!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on IG ... the craftsmanship is extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 3737281



It really is


----------



## TankerToad

RyukkuX said:


> Thank you so much!!



I tried on the beaded shorter version of this which is stunning- the shorter version ran true to size- it's stretchy 
Its very beautiful in real life [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on IG ... the craftsmanship is extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 3737281







It's the same one as this 
It's the runway version 
Impossibly beautiful !!


----------



## TankerToad

Another exquisite garment grin the Ritz collection 
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

Ritz from IG


----------



## TankerToad

More IG eye candy


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on IG ... the craftsmanship is extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 3737281



It really was beautifully constructed. It's a gorgeous jacket. I have heard from the SA that he was able to sell it to another of his clients. I'm so glad that he got the sale. He was so nice. My regular SA in the US is still trying to get it for me. The timing might be better for me if she or my Paris SA can get it for me. As nice as they were at the department store I didn't feel comfortable making such an expensive purchase with a team that I just met. I wasn't as comfortable with some of the things that their tailor was doing in contrast to how my usual tailor handles things. She was a bit tough with it and the manager kept having to give her instructions on what to do. That made me nervous. I have never purchased chanel at a department store before. Working with a team that you know and trust is really important especially for these high ticket items. Even when I had an issue with my Paris Rome jacket my team handled it very well. So if it's meant to be... but no regrets on my part for passing it up this week. I'm glad it went to a happy home.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok
So I rarely wear pants but I'm obsessed with these pants after ms piggy posted then 
Oy!
Look with the shoes ?
I'm DEAD!!


----------



## TankerToad

Close up of the pants fabric


----------



## 911snowball

TT, you need these pants. Didn't you say that you attend many evening events?  Well, when it gets cold outside I bet you will wear these pants ALL THE TIME.  And the shoes, a must!
You can wear these pants with a variety of black cashmere sweaters etc.  I think the shoes are going to be quite comfortable too, an added bonus.


----------



## pigleto972001

I heard the cuffs have the little white removable cuffs like the jacket. I bet the pants are divine.


----------



## TankerToad

[emoji7]


----------



## 911snowball

OMG, the top shown is gorgeous too!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> OMG, the top shown is gorgeous too!



I know right?
I'm in so much trouble 
And it looks comfortable 
That's some Chanel magic right there...


----------



## cafecreme15

LOVE the print on this top! Were you able to feel it? The metallic thread looks like it might make it a bit itchy.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3737322
> View attachment 3737323
> View attachment 3737324
> 
> Ok
> So I rarely wear pants but I'm obsessed with these pants after ms piggy posted then
> Oy!
> Look with the shoes ?
> I'm DEAD!!



I'm a pants person and love Chanel pants! But I bought the Paris Rome black one and I wore them once, they make me feel fat. The thick and textured fabric adds a bit of weight. One really needs to be model thin in order the wear them confidently.


----------



## ari

Speaking of pants- I've never seen this jeans[emoji15] does anybody know which season they are? Looks like Cuba, no?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I'm a pants person and love Chanel pants! But I bought the Paris Rome black one and I wore them once, they make me feel fat. The thick and textured fabric adds a bit of weight. One really needs to be model thin in order the wear them confidently.


This can also work with a very fitted top to create more of a lean look.  Are these pants comfy?  I like them too!  They would be fun to dress down with sneakers and a tee.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> This can also work with a very fitted top to create more of a lean look.  Are these pants comfy?  I like them too!  They would be fun to dress down with sneakers and a tee.



I'm going to try then next week 
Thinking the same as you 
Maybe dress down for travel or outdoor events .... I'll report back [emoji173]️


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> This can also work with a very fitted top to create more of a lean look.  Are these pants comfy?  I like them too!  They would be fun to dress down with sneakers and a tee.





Here are mine, no they are not comfortable a bit unpleasant, no matter that they have lining and if you are sitting for longer time the stretch at the knees.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> I'm going to try then next week
> Thinking the same as you
> Maybe dress down for travel or outdoor events .... I'll report back [emoji173]️



These are similar cut but with heavy denim kind of material, I love them, DH hates them[emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> These are similar cut but with heavy denim kind of material, I love them, DH hates them[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737481


I remember these pants and love them.  I recall thinking that I could take a pair and trim the hem with white material 

Agree, nothing worse than a bulky pant or skirt.  If you feel fat and uncomfortable in something, you will reflect it in your affect and that is not a good thing.

Ari, we have to just live with the fact that your DH is a typical male/husband and likes form fitting and sexy. *sigh* lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE the print on this top! Were you able to feel it? The metallic thread looks like it might make it a bit itchy.



I tried it ! It's lined in front. It was itchy for me in the back. And I don't like the shoulder pads... though it made my waist look tiny. It was an easy pass for me.


----------



## SouthTampa

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3737307
> 
> Ritz from IG


I want this Chanel clothes rack!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3737479
> 
> Here are mine, no they are not comfortable a bit unpleasant, no matter that they have lining and if you are sitting for longer time the stretch at the knees.



Oh 
Ok thank you for the heads up
They do look good on you though
So there is that [emoji4]
Do you think the Ritz pants will have the same issues?
Well I'm going to try them next week
I'm biased towards skirts and dresses but I'm going to try them anyway


----------



## TankerToad

SouthTampa said:


> I want this Chanel clothes rack!



You and I both !


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried it ! It's lined in front. It was itchy for me in the back. And I don't like the shoulder pads... though it made my waist look tiny. It was an easy pass for me.


I had similar feelings about the cream, boxy sweater with the gold print from this collection as well. I loved the print and wanted to try it on, but as soon as I touched it in the store I was turned off. To me, the "touch test" is paramount for all my clothing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> The robot is a versatile piece and is very comfortable to wear. I started by wearing it to work in a conservative environment. I have yet to master the reverse selfie in the mirror trick- this is my first attempt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3736651



Love this robot with black skirt look. Extremely work appropriate! I might try my white jacket with a plain white skirt to for a change[emoji136]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> I'm going to try then next week
> Thinking the same as you
> Maybe dress down for travel or outdoor events .... I'll report back [emoji173]️



 I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.

I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.

From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> I had similar feelings about the cream, boxy sweater with the gold print from this collection as well. I loved the print and wanted to try it on, but as soon as I touched it in the store I was turned off. To me, the "touch test" is paramount for all my clothing!



Omg the same for me ! I loved the boxy sweater more. I'd have to wear an underpinning.


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved the fringe but I think the boxy velcro jacket is perfect


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



Great choices! The shoes are really nice. Will you model them when you get them? I'd love to see them on.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mrs.Z said:


> Saw this on IG ... the craftsmanship is extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 3737281


Beyond fabulous!


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



I got the oversized Velcro jacket from sale too!  Are you going to style it mostly with jeans/slim trousers or also over dresses etc?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



Perfect choices, I agree that the tulle trim might be a little to outspoken in the long run. It sounds wise to buy the more wearable pieces. I'm really interested to see these shoes.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3737322
> View attachment 3737323
> View attachment 3737324
> 
> Ok
> So I rarely wear pants but I'm obsessed with these pants after ms piggy posted then
> Oy!
> Look with the shoes ?
> I'm DEAD!!


Yep, yep...lol


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3737332
> View attachment 3737333
> 
> [emoji7]


This entire outfit has your name on it TT...it will carry you through so many events both dressy and casually.  Look so comfy!


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



Wonderful choices!
The swing jacket is so fun [emoji2]


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



Karenaellen, congrats [emoji898][emoji324][emoji322] the jacket looks great on you and the shoes are gorgeous.
I'm thinking of this feather jacket, but it looks quite boxy, doesn't it?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Karenaellen, congrats [emoji898][emoji324][emoji322] the jacket looks great on you and the shoes are gorgeous.
> I'm thinking of this feather jacket, but it looks quite boxy, doesn't it?



Ari the feather jacket doesn't seem boxy at all to me. It's a longer fitted style. Not unlike the runway black jacket that I tried. Very different from the Sofia jackets which I would call boxy.


----------



## HADASSA

Regular lurker here and infrequent poster.

I need some help please from anyone who has the 13 Cruise Lesage Jacket in a 36 or 38, can you please say how the fit is?

Tight in the arms? True to size? And if possible, can I please get measurements in inches across the bust (armpit to armpit)?

Would greatly appreciate your help [emoji1374]


----------



## TankerToad

More Chanel Ritz fabulously


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Regular lurker here and infrequent poster.
> 
> I need some help please from anyone who has the 13 Cruise Lesage Jacket in a 36 or 38, can you please say how the fit is?
> 
> Tight in the arms? True to size? And if possible, can I please get measurements in inches across the bust (armpit to armpit)?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help [emoji1374]
> 
> View attachment 3737726



Hi Beautiful!
Nice to see you here [emoji173][emoji173][emoji8]
Love that jacket


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Karenaellen, congrats [emoji898][emoji324][emoji322] the jacket looks great on you and the shoes are gorgeous.
> I'm thinking of this feather jacket, but it looks quite boxy, doesn't it?


The jacket is very fitted.  I'm the boxy one.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari the feather jacket doesn't seem boxy at all to me. It's a longer fitted style. Not unlike the runway black jacket that I tried. Very different from the Sofia jackets which I would call boxy.



It's quite fitted Ari. I think slimming too  it would go great w the velvet pants !!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3737729
> View attachment 3737730
> 
> View attachment 3737731
> View attachment 3737732
> View attachment 3737733
> 
> More Chanel Ritz fabulously



Ritz is fabulous indeed. The best is I don't regret the cream suit I bought. Just the right amount of fabulous for my lifestyle [emoji13]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> I got the oversized Velcro jacket from sale too!  Are you going to style it mostly with jeans/slim trousers or also over dresses etc?


I'm going to wear it very casually with white jeans, but I'll also try dressing it up over a sheath dress and heels.


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Hi Beautiful!
> Nice to see you here [emoji173][emoji173][emoji8]
> Love that jacket



I can just admire all your wonderful choices [emoji7][emoji8]

Don't know much about CHANEL RTW, so need some serious help [emoji1374]


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> I'm going to wear it very casually with white jeans, but I'll also try dressing it up over a sheath dress and heels.



That is what I am thinking too - I feel like it will be very versatile (at least I hope so) - enjoy!


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> I can just admire all your wonderful choices [emoji7][emoji8]
> 
> Don't know much about CHANEL RTW, so need some serious help [emoji1374]


We talk about Chanel all day long here. Not sure we can help but we will happily chat your ear off~
Hugs!!


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Ritz is fabulous indeed. The best is I don't regret the cream suit I bought. Just the right amount of fabulous for my lifestyle [emoji13]


The ecru cream suit is truly wonderful and it will be classic forever. You and I and Ari and ms piggy can all wear it at the same time and we can be fabulous all together , yes??
I don't get tired of seeing it styled in the Chanel window or on different woman trying it. It just THAT GOOD!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Karenaellen, congrats [emoji898][emoji324][emoji322] the jacket looks great on you and the shoes are gorgeous.
> I'm thinking of this feather jacket, but it looks quite boxy, doesn't it?


Ari Have you tried it yet? Did KaDeWe order it? Its really something it see IRL.
You would ROCK it!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> We talk about Chanel all day long here. Not sure we can help but we will happily chat you ear off~
> Hugs!!



Chat away [emoji1360] I am a good listener [emoji101] 

But my climate is so hot, that I am limited in my choices [emoji20]


----------



## chaneljewel

The problem is that I keep seeing more and more that I love...not like...love!


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Chat away [emoji1360] I am a good listener [emoji101]
> 
> But my climate is so hot, that I am limited in my choices [emoji20]


Yes we have some members from SG but your climate  may be even hotter.
There are still some lighter weight choices and some dresses~
This Cosmo collection is Fall and is heavier and more ornate.
The Spring 2017 Collection called Data Center is just now going to sale and there may be some treasure for you in that collection.
And perhaps Cruise?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Ari Have you tried it yet? Did KaDeWe order it? Its really something it see IRL.
> You would ROCK it!


The feathers create a horizontal line that cuts my torso right above the midsection and creates a boxy line. It looks much better unzipped.


----------



## lulilu

Karenaellen said:


> I tried the pants today and they are very soft, but they look SO BAD on me!  I look like I'm wearing the bottom half of a muppet costume.
> 
> I also tried the feather jacket from fall.  It is quite soft and comfortable and fits small to size.  I love it but it's very specific and very expensive.
> 
> From sale, I'm getting this oversIzed Velcro jacket, very easy, soft and wearable, and these great shoes to wear with my fall Chanel jackets.



Love the fringe (feahter?) jacket -- did you get it as well?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ari Have you tried it yet? Did KaDeWe order it? Its really something it see IRL.
> You would ROCK it!



I'll be there tomorrow [emoji1] for the style sessions and some shopping [emoji38]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> The ecru cream suit is truly wonderful and it will be classic forever. You and I and Ari and ms piggy can all wear it at the same time and we can be fabulous all together , yes??
> I don't get tired of seeing it styled in the Chanel window or on different woman trying it. It just THAT GOOD!



We'll be like the army of Chanel [emoji16]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> It's quite fitted Ari. I think slimming too  it would go great w the velvet pants !!



Yes, I have been thinking about it since you posted your pictures. Loved it with the jeans on you! Very interesting and different.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> The jacket is very fitted.  I'm the boxy one.



No ! you are not! Maybe the angle of the picture.


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Yes, I have been thinking about it since you posted your pictures. Loved it with the jeans on you! Very interesting and different.



I think if you liked the Cuba jeans you'll love these velvet ones ! Oh my! The fringe jacket is so pretty but not for me  

Btw the wool slingbacks are on sale at Neimans !


----------



## Finnigan

Hello Ladies,

I've been a long time reader of TPF but no other threads have had me so engaged and now to post my first post! 
Such is the spell of Chanel RTW and the alluring styles of everyone here.  Thank you for all your inspirations and information.  
I've only started down the slippery slope of Chanel RTW last fall and 3 beautiful jackets later (including the white robot!), I've fallen head-over-heels in love with the fringe jacket after previewing the collection a couple of weeks ago.  The colors are to die for and I love the cut.  My heart skips a beat every time I see a pic of it.  (crazy) 

My SA was finally able to locate my size and transfer the jacket, and I'm going in to try it tomorrow.   *very excited*

Would like to ask for some advice please:
1) If the size is snug (as some ladies here have commented), is it safe to let out a jacket with the lesage tweed or should I insist on getting a larger size to take in where needed?  
2) Am I insane to buy such a "trendy" style at this price point?  Will it look totally dated in a couple of years?  

TIA for reading and your input!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I'll be there tomorrow [emoji1] for the style sessions and some shopping [emoji38]



Ari 
Your store is like just like mine, both Chanel Boutiques within large department stores-
I'm hoping we get style sessions here in NYC too someday - until then please share photos 
So jealous - 
Thank you for sharing [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> We'll be like the army of Chanel [emoji16]



Yes- love that image 
The best kind of Army !


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi and welcome. I love the fringe jacket. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. It's a gorgeous mix of colors. What might make me pause is the fringe itself. It's kind of long so covers part of my hands. And I almost got some caught on the zipper. If you don't mind the fringe I think it's a gorgeous piece and could last a long time !


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been a long time reader of TPF but no other threads have had me so engaged and now to post my first post!
> Such is the spell of Chanel RTW and the alluring styles of everyone here.  Thank you for all your inspirations and information.
> I've only started down the slippery slope of Chanel RTW last fall and 3 beautiful jackets later (including the white robot!), I've fallen head-over-heels in love with the fringe jacket after previewing the collection a couple of weeks ago.  The colors are to die for and I love the cut.  My heart skips a beat every time I see a pic of it.  (crazy)
> 
> My SA was finally able to locate my size and transfer the jacket, and I'm going in to try it tomorrow.   *very excited*
> 
> Would like to ask for some advice please:
> 1) If the size is snug (as some ladies here have commented), is it safe to let out a jacket with the lesage tweed or should I insist on getting a larger size to take in where needed?
> 2) Am I insane to buy such a "trendy" style at this price point?  Will it look totally dated in a couple of years?
> 
> TIA for reading and your input!



Chanel can alter up or down to 2 sizes so I think you will have no problem there. 
The seamstresses  at Chanel and department stores with Chanel like your NM- get extra training, often in France  to do Chanel alterations.
You will be in good hands - 
Of course, you have to be sure you want the jacket before they will pin and do any alterations- but that of course goes without saying. The tweeds are so special that they don't like leaving pins in the fabric for extended periods of time - once you are sure then the seamstress abs your SA will advise you .
Ok - that said, you will have to try it on and see how it feels on you - sometimes it's instant love [emoji173]️ 
Other times there is  a jacket you don't expect up love that turns out to be the one you try on and don't want to ever take off.
Personally the I think the fringe /  colored feathery fabric jacket is visionary and unexpected - it will go with everything - and I can't imagine ever getting tired of it. 
It's not formal but could be dressed up - 

Thing most striking thing you said is your heart skips a beat when you see  the jacket. 
That's Chanel Magic. 
I can honestly say when I open my closet to my Chanel my heart still skips a beat!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ari
> Your store is like just like mine, both Chanel Boutiques within large department stores-
> I'm hoping we get style sessions here in NYC too someday - until then please share photos
> So jealous -
> Thank you for sharing [emoji173]



I'm certain that you'll get them, I feel that Chanel is doing quite a bit of marketing events, which my twisted professional mind takes as a trouble in paradise? Unless they are putting more efforts in markets where they want to sell more, although the first style sessions were in Paris?!?, then Japan, now Berlin? Just a month ago in Berlin there was a pop up store to promote the Gabrielle bag, PQP is attending another Gabrielle bag event. Karl said in one interview that he never engages in marketing, but his personnel is doing great job. I'm a bit intrigued by their active marketing. However nothing come close to Chanel, I'm totally brainwashed, and buying their marketing as prime customer service.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi and welcome. I love the fringe jacket. The tweed is absolutely beautiful. It's a gorgeous mix of colors. What might make me pause is the fringe itself. It's kind of long so covers part of my hands. And I almost got some caught on the zipper. If you don't mind the fringe I think it's a gorgeous piece and could last a long time !


Thank you for the welcome and reply pigleto! Your point about the fringe getting in the way is a good one. Must pay attention to that tmrrw. In your pic the jacket fit very nicely on you, was it in your normal size? I'm normally not attracted to fringe but the colors in this jacket makes me swoon


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I'm certain that you'll get them, I feel that Chanel is doing quite a bit of marketing events, which my twisted professional mind takes as a trouble in paradise? Unless they are putting more efforts in markets where they want to sell more, although the first style sessions were in Paris?!?, then Japan, now Berlin? Just a month ago in Berlin there was a pop up store to promote the Gabrielle bag, PQP is attending another Gabrielle bag event. Karl said in one interview that he never engages in marketing, but his personnel is doing great job. I'm a bit intrigued by their active marketing. However nothing come close to Chanel, I'm totally brainwashed, and buying their marketing as prime customer service.



I wonder too 
My take is that Chanel is doing several  things: 

Capturing a younger market by dressing young celebrities and incorporating some street style 

Attracting well dressed men by designing some men's and more androgynous styles within the classic Chanel esthetic 

Taking care of their core customers (like us) who enjoy events but want to perhaps show us that we can mix seasons and we are making a good investment - and providing us the services like first rate alterations, long term SA relationships, and top notice quality and design we expect - that prime customer service you refer to.


----------



## ari

Some of the Chanel devotes at the Gabrielle bag event
I found a twin


Lots of lovely ladies 


I'm slouching as usual standing next to shorter persons 
And TT I took you advise about the hair for the BD party and wore my hair with a chanel brooch 


Managed to take a picture with DH, who insisted on wearing funky shoes with the tux


The party was fun but I had to leave early as I had important meetings Next day.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Some of the Chanel devotes at the Gabrielle bag event
> I found a twin
> View attachment 3737925
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies
> View attachment 3737926
> 
> I'm slouching as usual standing next to shorter persons
> And TT I took you advise about the hair for the BD party and wore my hair with a chanel brooch
> View attachment 3737927
> 
> Managed to take a picture with DH, who insisted on wearing funky shoes with the tux
> View attachment 3737928
> 
> The party was fun but I had to leave early as I had important meetings Next day.



Ari!!!!
These pictures !!!
Love them ALL
First you and your DH are a drop dead gorgeous couple - and his shoes are good- I like them - you are an attractive stately couple - all heads must turn when you both walk in a room together. 
Your outfit is just right - and coordinates with your DH-- shows thoughtfulness . You are like movie stars at a premier in Hollywood.

Your hair so lovely and  sleek and the Chanel detail is fabulous - I'm smiling about that. 

Your Gabrielle event looks fun- so many happy smiles - stylish ladies - you all look like you should be in a Chanel glossy magazine. I attended a Gabrielle event in Dublin - it was fun and there was a photo booth - but your event looks much more fun [emoji39]
Although we did have lots of Champagne in Dublin [emoji56]


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> I wonder too
> My take is that Chanel is doing several  things:
> 
> Capturing a younger market by dressing young celebrities and incorporating some street style
> 
> Attracting well dressed men by designing some men's and more androgynous styles within the classic Chanel esthetic
> 
> Taking care of their core customers (like us) who enjoy events but want to perhaps show us that we can mix seasons and we are making a good investment - and providing us the services like first rate alterations, long term SA relationships, and top notice quality and design we expect - that prime customer service you refer to.



Oh, you are a good person, I always suspect some intentions behind good actions. 
I see your points though.
I'm a bit worried as my SM /the sweetest honest person/ is sick tomorrow and I trust her opinion, I'd like to check out the sale too. I'm totally fascinated by the Cosmopolite collection on top I had the superior experience of seeing the show IRL, I'm even seen at the video of the show. It sounds stupid but this was one of my best experiences in life. Brainwashed or what?


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Oh, you are a good person, I always suspect some intentions behind good actions.
> I see your points though.
> I'm a bit worried as my SM /the sweetest honest person/ is sick tomorrow and I trust her opinion, I'd like to check out the sale too. I'm totally fascinated by the Cosmopolite collection on top I had the superior experience of seeing the show IRL, I'm even seen at the video of the show. It sounds stupid but this was one of my best experiences in life. Brainwashed or what?



That's what I'm talking about - it's those things that endear you to the brand (Hermes does things like that as well)
Your loyalty to the brand is being repaid in these experiences that you can't forget.
I'll have to watch the show again and look to see if I catch a glimpse of you - 
Agree this Cosmopolite collection is extra special -
Oh dear, I hope your SM is feeling better soon. That trusted relationship is important too -
I'm sure your SM would be sad to miss style sessions --


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Finnigan said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been a long time reader of TPF but no other threads have had me so engaged and now to post my first post!
> Such is the spell of Chanel RTW and the alluring styles of everyone here.  Thank you for all your inspirations and information.
> I've only started down the slippery slope of Chanel RTW last fall and 3 beautiful jackets later (including the white robot!), I've fallen head-over-heels in love with the fringe jacket after previewing the collection a couple of weeks ago.  The colors are to die for and I love the cut.  My heart skips a beat every time I see a pic of it.  (crazy)
> 
> My SA was finally able to locate my size and transfer the jacket, and I'm going in to try it tomorrow.   *very excited*
> 
> Would like to ask for some advice please:
> 1) If the size is snug (as some ladies here have commented), is it safe to let out a jacket with the lesage tweed or should I insist on getting a larger size to take in where needed?
> 2) Am I insane to buy such a "trendy" style at this price point?  Will it look totally dated in a couple of years?
> 
> TIA for reading and your input!


I don't think it's trendy, but I think I would tire of the fringe, particularly on my hands.  It reminds me of a beautiful Chanel scarecrow.  As I said, the placement of the horizontal line running across the jacket is not flattering for my body.  I would not worry about alterations messing up the jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari, so jealous you got to see the ritz show! Uhm if that's brainwashing sign me up [emoji5]

Finnigan, thanks! I usually wear a 38 w jackets that have generous shoulders and 40 for less generous shoulders. That one was a 38. It fit well around my midsection but I'd be more comfortable w a 40. Hope that helps. Please keep us posted!!! It's lovely. Try it w the pants if you can!!


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> Chanel can alter up or down to 2 sizes so I think you will have no problem there.
> The seamstresses  at Chanel and department stores with Chanel like your NM- get extra training, often in France  to do Chanel alterations.
> You will be in good hands -
> Of course, you have to be sure you want the jacket before they will pin and do any alterations- but that of course goes without saying. The tweeds are so special that they don't like leaving pins in the fabric for extended periods of time - once you are sure then the seamstress abs your SA will advise you .
> Ok - that said, you will have to try it on and see how it feels on you - sometimes it's instant love [emoji173]️
> Other times there is  a jacket you don't expect up love that turns out to be the one you try on and don't want to ever take off.
> Personally the I think the fringe /  colored feathery fabric jacket is visionary and unexpected - it will go with everything - and I can't imagine ever getting tired of it.
> It's not formal but could be dressed up -
> 
> Thing most striking thing you said is your heart skips a beat when you see  the jacket.
> That's Chanel Magic.
> I can honestly say when I open my closet to my Chanel my heart still skips a beat!


Thank you for your advice and input TankerToad!  Your definition of the "best deal" a little while ago really resonated with me and made me smile. 
I love the jacket when I first squeezed myself into the smaller size they had and loved it. I couldn't stop thinking about it. 
Now I will have to see how I feel when I try on my size to see if I want to take it off. Everything I've bought so far from the boutique has brought a smile to my face and a flutter to my heart when I see it in my closet. 
Oh Chanel Magic has me spellbound.
Btw, I have the same black zip 2-pocket jacket with the sparkly grid pattern. Very flattering.
Thank you for the reassurance on the alterations.  I've only altered down but never "let out" since visually it's always easier to see when pinned. With the limited size availability on this jacket I don't think I would have much choice.


----------



## Finnigan

Karenaellen said:


> I don't think it's trendy, but I think I would tire of the fringe, particularly on my hands.  It reminds me of a beautiful Chanel scarecrow.  As I said, the placement of the horizontal line running across the jacket is not flattering for my body.  I would not worry about alterations messing up the jacket.


LOL, if I ever have to look like a scarecrow I guess a beautiful Chanel one is better than any!  Hmmm your comment is giving me some hesitation and I will have to see how the line cuts me and whether it is unflattering. Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> Ari, so jealous you got to see the ritz show! Uhm if that's brainwashing sign me up [emoji5]
> 
> Finnigan, thanks! I usually wear a 38 w jackets that have generous shoulders and 40 for less generous shoulders. That one was a 38. It fit well around my midsection but I'd be more comfortable w a 40. Hope that helps. Please keep us posted!!! It's lovely. Try it w the pants if you can!!



Oh dear now I'm worried a bit. I will update you tmrrw!  I will also check to see if they have the pants. Didn't see them last time...but only 70% of the collection they ordered was in. Thank you!

Ari, WOW!  Those pics...such elegance and love love love your take on black tie. So chic and irreverent.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw don't worry. I hope it works out. I just have strong shoulders and I don't like things to be too snug on me.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Has anyone seen this dress in the boutiques?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737888


I have seen this in my local Saks. It's very pretty and not too itchy. I didn't try it, so I can't speak to sizing.


----------



## dharma

Finnigan said:


> Oh dear now I'm worried a bit. I will update you tmrrw!  I will also check to see if they have the pants. Didn't see them last time...but only 70% of the collection they ordered was in. Thank you!
> 
> Ari, WOW!  Those pics...such elegance and love love love your take on black tie. So chic and irreverent.


I love this jacket and found the sizing true to my other jackets. It has very pronounced and sharp shoulders, but it's gorgeous and versatile. I don't think Chanel is ever really trendy, if you tire of it, just put it away for a season or two and when you bring it out, it feels new again. Good luck!


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Some of the Chanel devotes at the Gabrielle bag event
> I found a twin
> View attachment 3737925
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies
> View attachment 3737926
> 
> I'm slouching as usual standing next to shorter persons
> And TT I took you advise about the hair for the BD party and wore my hair with a chanel brooch
> View attachment 3737927
> 
> Managed to take a picture with DH, who insisted on wearing funky shoes with the tux
> View attachment 3737928
> 
> The party was fun but I had to leave early as I had important meetings Next day.


Stunning couple!!!


----------



## miss argile

Finnigan said:


> LOL, if I ever have to look like a scarecrow I guess a beautiful Chanel one is better than any!  Hmmm your comment is giving me some hesitation and I will have to see how the line cuts me and whether it is unflattering. Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


RTW Newbie here as well!!! But Im only 1 jacket in.... threading water cautiously, there are so much to love!! 

I love how the fringe jacket looks in the Gabrielle Liu Wen video, think it's similar style (??) but in mustard color and tassle instead of feathers, I feel tassle might be a tad more wearable and  it's the same color as the jacket, so the horizontal lines will be less visable vs the black + feather. But my local boutique hasnt seen it yet, and I rarely look good in mustard color. So can consider trying it too if your store has it!


----------



## dharma

miss argile said:


> RTW Newbie here as well!!! But Im only 1 jacket in.... threading water cautiously, there are so much to love!!
> 
> I love how the fringe jacket looks in the Gabrielle Liu Wen video, think it's similar style (??) but in mustard color and tassle instead of feathers, I feel tassle might be a tad more wearable and  it's the same color as the jacket, so the horizontal lines will be less visable vs the black + feather. But my local boutique hasnt seen it yet, and I rarely look good in mustard color. So can consider trying it too if your store has it!


There are no feathers on this jacket. It is fringe composed of all the various fibers in the tweed,  in colors ranging from black, blue, deep red, and gold tulle. Really beautiful in person. I love the gold version as well, it looks amazing on Liu Wen.


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> Some of the Chanel devotes at the Gabrielle bag event
> I found a twin
> View attachment 3737925
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies
> View attachment 3737926
> 
> I'm slouching as usual standing next to shorter persons
> And TT I took you advise about the hair for the BD party and wore my hair with a chanel brooch
> View attachment 3737927
> 
> Managed to take a picture with DH, who insisted on wearing funky shoes with the tux
> View attachment 3737928
> 
> The party was fun but I had to leave early as I had important meetings Next day.


Thank you so much for sharing these photos, Ari! You and the other ladies look fabulous - like you just stepped off the pages of a magazine. And you and your husband make such a nice couple!


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw don't worry. I hope it works out. I just have strong shoulders and I don't like things to be too snug on me.



Thank you me too!



dharma said:


> I love this jacket and found the sizing true to my other jackets. It has very pronounced and sharp shoulders, but it's gorgeous and versatile. I don't think Chanel is ever really trendy, if you tire of it, just put it away for a season or two and when you bring it out, it feels new again. Good luck!


Thank you dharma. That's reassuring. I think the jacket is very versatile too! i see myself dressing it down with jeans of all shapes(cropped skinny, culottes, maybe even cropped flares) the blues in the jacket lends itself to denim of all shades!  It would work with black or browns (case in point: those velvet pants modeled by pigleto). Fingers crossed i still love it tmrrw!



miss argile said:


> RTW Newbie here as well!!! But Im only 1 jacket in.... threading water cautiously, there are so much to love!!
> 
> I love how the fringe jacket looks in the Gabrielle Liu Wen video, think it's similar style (??) but in mustard color and tassle instead of feathers, I feel tassle might be a tad more wearable and  it's the same color as the jacket, so the horizontal lines will be less visable vs the black + feather. But my local boutique hasnt seen it yet, and I rarely look good in mustard color. So can consider trying it too if your store has it!



Hi miss argyle! You are so right...there is so much to love. What a slippery slope we have come to. The fringe on the jacket is the ends of some of the "gauzy ribbon" that's woven into the lesage tweed so not really feathers. It's very stunning IRL. I didn't even notice the jacket on the runway or even in the lookbook. It is so much more vibrant and stunning IRL. 
Here's a close up pic from IG. 
I saw the mustard colored jacket on liu wen in the video and agree that she carries it beautifully. I don't think my boutique ordered that style though.


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Thank you for your advice and input TankerToad!  Your definition of the "best deal" a little while ago really resonated with me and made me smile.
> I love the jacket when I first squeezed myself into the smaller size they had and loved it. I couldn't stop thinking about it.
> Now I will have to see how I feel when I try on my size to see if I want to take it off. Everything I've bought so far from the boutique has brought a smile to my face and a flutter to my heart when I see it in my closet.
> Oh Chanel Magic has me spellbound.
> Btw, I have the same black zip 2-pocket jacket with the sparkly grid pattern. Very flattering.
> Thank you for the reassurance on the alterations.  I've only altered down but never "let out" since visually it's always easier to see when pinned. With the limited size availability on this jacket I don't think I would have much choice.



Yeah for the same black grid sparkle zip jacket - agree it's very flattering on- love the leather and metal buttons
You and I and Caroline M can be an Army of three in our matching Chanel jackets.


----------



## Genie27

HADASSA said:


> Regular lurker here and infrequent poster.
> 
> I need some help please from anyone who has the 13 Cruise Lesage Jacket in a 36 or 38, can you please say how the fit is?
> 
> Tight in the arms? True to size? And if possible, can I please get measurements in inches across the bust (armpit to armpit)?
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your help [emoji1374]
> 
> View attachment 3737726


Hadassa, I just bought this exact jacket in a 44 and will be taking it in for alterations. A 42 would be true to size for me, and 40 would be perfect on the shoulders, and would need slight letting out on the torso maybe. 

There isn't a lot to let out on this one - 1 cm seam (?), but I can't tell if it's been altered by the previous owner. 

It is beautifully lightweight and once I get it altered I will love it. 

As a frame of reference I also have a 13 Fall jacket in a 40 that I let out to the max on the torso and it fits snug, and perfect on the shoulders.


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Thank you me too!
> 
> 
> Thank you dharma. That's reassuring. I think the jacket is very versatile too! i see myself dressing it down with jeans of all shapes(cropped skinny, culottes, maybe even cropped flares) the blues in the jacket lends itself to denim of all shades!  It would work with black or browns (case in point: those velvet pants modeled by pigleto). Fingers crossed i still love it tmrrw!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi miss argyle! You are so right...there is so much to love. What a slippery slope we have come to. The fringe on the jacket is the ends of some of the "gauzy ribbon" that's woven into the lesage tweed so not really feathers. It's very stunning IRL. I didn't even notice the jacket on the runway or even in the lookbook. It is so much more vibrant and stunning IRL.
> Here's a close up pic from IG.
> I saw the mustard colored jacket on liu wen in the video and agree that she carries it beautifully. I don't think my boutique ordered that style though.



Ahhh so compelling
It reminds me of the colored banners and pendants that fly in the wind at castles or images of Camelot
Something so festive and romantic and courtly about that detail -


----------



## Genie27

Ooh that jacket is so pretty. Plus Ari's spy shot at the castle party made that dress come alive for me. That is the best experience. 

Ari, you looked fantastic in all your pics, and your DH of course. Such an elegant couple.


----------



## pigleto972001

Whee! Repost 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Fringe jacket, velvet denim pants. I think on runway it was over this tank which was not cute on me as I am not chesty. Plus it was about 3100?


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Whee! Repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738097
> View attachment 3738098
> 
> 
> Fringe jacket, velvet denim pants. I think on runway it was over this tank which was not cute on me as I am not chesty. Plus it was about 3100?




This!
WOW!


----------



## pigleto972001

^ I need those pants ! Chanel magic!! The velcro jacket will arrive early next week. Will see  

FYI the material for the tank matches the material for the pants w the white cuffs that TankerToad is going to try. Soft and fuzzy


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> Yeah for the same black grid sparkle zip jacket - agree it's very flattering on- love the leather and metal buttons
> You and I and Caroline M can be an Army of three in our matching Chanel jackets.


Yes those buttons sealed the deal for me (love the design. A bit edgier with the leather which I love) and made me pull the trigger even though it is a zippered jacket. It was my first.  I walked in, saw it and knew the cut would work on me. Tried it on and it fit like a glove. No work needed. Yes to an army of three...and I suspect there are some hidden soldiers in our midst with the same flattering jacket. 



TankerToad said:


> Ahhh so compelling
> It reminds me of the colored banners and pendants that fly in the wind at castles or images of Camelot
> Something so festive and romantic and courtly about that detail -


Oh your description is so bang-on about the romance of it. I love the clean and slightly masculine lines against the ethereal quality of the floaty ribbon fringe.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> Whee! Repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738097
> View attachment 3738098
> 
> 
> Fringe jacket, velvet denim pants. I think on runway it was over this tank which was not cute on me as I am not chesty. Plus it was about 3100?


Oh be still my heart!  Thank you for another visual reminder  
I so have a crush on this jacket. LOL. I just hope it will return the love by fitting me tmrrw. 
I love the idea of that tank (the Eiffel towers are gorgeous) and it won't work on me either. 
You need to get those pants  and good luck on that Velcro jacket. If I remember correctly it's the burgundy trim one with the greenish velcros? I tried on the black with the navy trim and the fit is very flattering. Easy piece. I almost bought it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! That's the one. Hope it works   thanks very much ... if not I'll have to get the pants sooner ! I liked the lion head buttons on it 



Oh! How'd the pic of the jacket get in there [emoji6]


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! That's the one. Hope it works   thanks very much ... if not I'll have to get the pants sooner ! I liked the lion head buttons on it
> View attachment 3738134
> View attachment 3738135
> 
> Oh! How'd the pic of the jacket get in there [emoji6]


Love the fringe jacket!   Such pretty colors!


----------



## HADASSA

Genie27 said:


> Hadassa, I just bought this exact jacket in a 44 and will be taking it in for alterations. A 42 would be true to size for me, and 40 would be perfect on the shoulders, and would need slight letting out on the torso maybe.
> 
> There isn't a lot to let out on this one - 1 cm seam (?), but I can't tell if it's been altered by the previous owner.
> 
> It is beautifully lightweight and once I get it altered I will love it.
> 
> As a frame of reference I also have a 13 Fall jacket in a 40 that I let out to the max on the torso and it fits snug, and perfect on the shoulders.



Thank you for your reply Genie 

I live in a very hot climate and would love something I can wear casually.

FR40 is like a US size 8? I am more like a US size 4 OR 6. Would a 36 fit? Most of my jackets are 18" across the bust (armpit to armpit). I am sorry, I don't know how else to explain it. And as I mentioned to TT, I am not familiar with Chanel RTW and their sizing


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! That's the one. Hope it works   thanks very much ... if not I'll have to get the pants sooner ! I liked the lion head buttons on it
> View attachment 3738134
> View attachment 3738135
> 
> Oh! How'd the pic of the jacket get in there [emoji6]



You enabler !!
We never get tired of looking at this jacket !!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your reply Genie
> 
> I live in a very hot climate and would love something I can wear casually.
> 
> FR40 is like a US size 8? I am more like a US size 4 OR 6. Would a 36 fit? Most of my jackets are 18" across the bust (armpit to armpit). I am sorry, I don't know how else to explain it. And as I mentioned to TT, I am not familiar with Chanel RTW and their sizing


----------



## TankerToad

[emoji7]


----------



## ms piggy

zaraha said:


> Dear chanel lovers! I also need help after my attempt to contact botique, NM and bloomies; so far no luck.  They keep giving me conflicting stories,  if anyone bought it please share which location you bought it at.  I'm looking for black color in this mermaid style skirt. Thank you!!
> Pic is from curtesy of fellow TFPer
> View attachment 3737854



The black and gold mermaid skirts are available in Singapore.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Oh, you are a good person, I always suspect some intentions behind good actions.
> I see your points though.
> I'm a bit worried as my SM /the sweetest honest person/ is sick tomorrow and I trust her opinion, I'd like to check out the sale too. I'm totally fascinated by the Cosmopolite collection on top I had the superior experience of seeing the show IRL, I'm even seen at the video of the show. It sounds stupid but this was one of my best experiences in life. Brainwashed or what?



Don't worry I loved to attend Data Center myself and it's so fun to meet other 'fools' onChanel's playground. Which other designer invites plain mortals to that sort of event.
The problem is that we all pay for it in the end[emoji38]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> The ecru cream suit is truly wonderful and it will be classic forever. You and I and Ari and ms piggy can all wear it at the same time and we can be fabulous all together , yes??
> I don't get tired of seeing it styled in the Chanel window or on different woman trying it. It just THAT GOOD!



Major fun! [emoji136]


----------



## nicole0612

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your reply Genie
> 
> I live in a very hot climate and would love something I can wear casually.
> 
> FR40 is like a US size 8? I am more like a US size 4 OR 6. Would a 36 fit? Most of my jackets are 18" across the bust (armpit to armpit). I am sorry, I don't know how else to explain it. And as I mentioned to TT, I am not familiar with Chanel RTW and their sizing



I am not an expert, but I will comment since I typically wear a 36 in Chanel. My usual measurements are just under 14" across the shoulders and 33" bust (32B), that is usually perfect for Chanel size 36. I am nursing now, so - I just measured - my bust is now 36" (which equals your 18" across the chest) and I cannot button my size 36 jackets across the chest. 38 is perfect for the chest now, but it is way too big elsewhere (shoulders, arms etc), I think you need 15" shoulders to fit a size 38. I think that the common advice is to get the size that fits your shoulders and tailor the rest if needed.
Of course, in jackets with a boxier size, you might be able to go down a size!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Some of the Chanel devotes at the Gabrielle bag event
> I found a twin
> View attachment 3737925
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies
> View attachment 3737926
> 
> I'm slouching as usual standing next to shorter persons
> And TT I took you advise about the hair for the BD party and wore my hair with a chanel brooch
> View attachment 3737927
> 
> Managed to take a picture with DH, who insisted on wearing funky shoes with the tux
> View attachment 3737928
> 
> The party was fun but I had to leave early as I had important meetings Next day.



*ari *thanks for sharing the fun photos. Nice to see Chanel in action in real life. Love the black + white colour scheme going on at the event. Your DH is so dapper and love the funky shoes twist on a tux. You guys make a gorgeous couple.

May I ask about the chain belt? Is it still available in the boutique and would it pull or scratch on a cashmere skirt?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> I'm going to look next week-but maybe it will be at your style session?
> The may have new stock to share with you at the event ?


I'm eager to go but the sessions start at 5 pm,
Will let you know tonight!


TankerToad said:


> Ari!!!!
> These pictures !!!
> Love them ALL
> First you and your DH are a drop dead gorgeous couple - and his shoes are good- I like them - you are an attractive stately couple - all heads must turn when you both walk in a room together.
> Your outfit is just right - and coordinates with your DH-- shows thoughtfulness . You are like movie stars at a premier in Hollywood.
> 
> Your hair so lovely and  sleek and the Chanel detail is fabulous - I'm smiling about that.
> 
> Your Gabrielle event looks fun- so many happy smiles - stylish ladies - you all look like you should be in a Chanel glossy magazine. I attended a Gabrielle event in Dublin - it was fun and there was a photo booth - but your event looks much more fun [emoji39]
> Although we did have lots of Champagne in Dublin [emoji56]


Thank you TT! [emoji7]


TankerToad said:


> That's what I'm talking about - it's those things that endear you to the brand (Hermes does things like that as well)
> Your loyalty to the brand is being repaid in these experiences that you can't forget.
> I'll have to watch the show again and look to see if I catch a glimpse of you -
> Agree this Cosmopolite collection is extra special -
> Oh dear, I hope your SM is feeling better soon. That trusted relationship is important too -
> I'm sure your SM would be sad to miss style sessions --


Yes, you are right [emoji12]


pigleto972001 said:


> Ari, so jealous you got to see the ritz show! Uhm if that's brainwashing sign me up [emoji5]
> 
> Oh, this was amazing experience, even DH loved it. He was invited too!
> 
> Finnigan, thanks! I usually wear a 38 w jackets that have generous shoulders and 40 for less generous shoulders. That one was a 38. It fit well around my midsection but I'd be more comfortable w a 40. Hope that helps. Please keep us posted!!! It's lovely. Try it w the pants if you can!!





Finnigan said:


> LOL, if I ever have to look like a scarecrow I guess a beautiful Chanel one is better than any!  Hmmm your comment is giving me some hesitation and I will have to see how the line cuts me and whether it is unflattering. Thank you for sharing your thoughts!


Please post pictures! 


Finnigan said:


> Oh dear now I'm worried a bit. I will update you tmrrw!  I will also check to see if they have the pants. Didn't see them last time...but only 70% of the collection they ordered was in. Thank you!
> 
> Ari, WOW!  Those pics...such elegance and love love love your take on black tie. So chic and irreverent.


Thank you Finnigan!


dharma said:


> I have seen this in my local Saks. It's very pretty and not too itchy. I didn't try it, so I can't speak to sizing.


Oh, I saw it during the private viewing and though it, but if love to see how it looks on someone. 


dharma said:


> Stunning couple!!!


dharma, thank you!


cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these photos, Ari! You and the other ladies look fabulous - like you just stepped off the pages of a magazine. And you and your husband make such a nice couple!


These ladies were so fun ! Many gorgeous ladies. 


Genie27 said:


> Ooh that jacket is so pretty. Plus Ari's spy shot at the castle party made that dress come alive for me. That is the best experience.
> 
> Ari, you looked fantastic in all your pics, and your DH of course. Such an elegant couple.


Thank you Genie!


pigleto972001 said:


> Whee! Repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738097
> View attachment 3738098
> 
> 
> Fringe jacket, velvet denim pants. I think on runway it was over this tank which was not cute on me as I am not chesty. Plus it was about 3100?



Ah, you! You know I love it on you!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> *ari *thanks for sharing the fun photos. Nice to see Chanel in action in real life. Love the black + white colour scheme going on at the event. Your DH is so dapper and love the funky shoes twist on a tux. You guys make a gorgeous couple.
> 
> May I ask about the chain belt? Is it still available in the boutique and would it pull or scratch on a cashmere skirt?



ms piggy, thank you for the great compliments!
The belt is most probably 10 years old if not more. You might be able to find something similar in the boutiques, but I've seen many on resellers sites. No, it doesn't scratch, I wear it often as a necklace layered with pearls and never had a problem.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I will find a pic of this Navy Velcro sale jacket I tried also with pearl and chain detail, oh my gosh I loved it but still so expensive on sale.


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I will find a pic of this Navy Velcro sale jacket I tried also with pearl and chain detail, oh my gosh I loved it but still so expensive on sale.



I think I know the Jacket -
Please share if you can find the photo [emoji170]


----------



## miss argile

Just got it with shoulder pads removed and sleeve buttons loosened (my hands always got stuck while taking it off ). But I feel it's a bit awkward around the shoulders, so waiting for seamtress to come back from holiday. Maybe upper sleeves look loose too?
What do you girls think?


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Just got it with shoulder pads removed and sleeve buttons loosened (my hands always got stuck while taking it off ). But I feel it's a bit awkward around the shoulders, so waiting for seamtress to come back from holiday. Maybe upper sleeves look loose too?
> What do you girls think?



I think it looks much better without the shoulder pads. It looks softer. Maybe just a slight adjustment to the sleeves. Congratulations!


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Just got it with shoulder pads removed and sleeve buttons loosened (my hands always got stuck while taking it off ). But I feel it's a bit awkward around the shoulders, so waiting for seamtress to come back from holiday. Maybe upper sleeves look loose too?
> What do you girls think?



How does it feel on?
Yes have your SA and seamstress have a look - maybe once the pads were out the extra fabric at the shoulder is what is bothering you?
It looks quite wonderful on you -
Very chic !
Love your style
PS love your ring!!


----------



## ari

Mrs.Z said:


> Not that short in my opinion, I never wear hosiery but I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. Pics don't do it justice as the detail is sooooo lovely and sparkly in person.
> 
> View attachment 3738412



Wow ! It's beautiful on you! For me that would be short. May I ask how tall are you and which size you are wearing?
Sometimes I take a bigger size for the length and take it in in the torso. I also have problems with the sleeves at Chanel [emoji38]but I happen to love fitted sleeves.


----------



## ari

miss argile said:


> Just got it with shoulder pads removed and sleeve buttons loosened (my hands always got stuck while taking it off ). But I feel it's a bit awkward around the shoulders, so waiting for seamtress to come back from holiday. Maybe upper sleeves look loose too?
> What do you girls think?



Actually I think the jacket needs the shoulder pads as the shoulders are exaggerated, you can try with smaller pads and see if the sleeves still bother you, or you need to move the sleeves up and take a bit from the shoulder width. Looks very elegant on you!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Actually I think the jacket needs the shoulder pads as the shoulders are exaggerated, you can try with smaller pads and see if the sleeves still bother you, or you need to move the sleeves up and take a bit from the shoulder width. Looks very elegant on you!



That's actually a really good idea - smaller shoulder pads may do trick without additional alterations needed for her jacket - as the sleeves look right -


----------



## pigleto972001

I love that sparkly dress !!!! Glad it's soft on inside. So gorgeous. 

Miss argile, that jacket looks wonderful on you !!!! Love it without the shoulder pads  but smaller may work !


----------



## zaraha

ms piggy said:


> The black and gold mermaid skirts are available in Singapore.



Thank you for input, [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]looks like they were not picked up in USA now I have to reach out to my Europe SA.


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Don't worry I loved to attend Data Center myself and it's so fun to meet other 'fools' onChanel's playground. Which other designer invites plain mortals to that sort of event.
> The problem is that we all pay for it in the end[emoji38]



Love your comments here- 
You attended Data Center ? 
What an event that must have been -
And as you say it helps endear you further to the brand right ?
Hermes invites DH and I to their runway shows and surprisingly he loves them - and it's a win win because he always sees something he thinks I should have (good marketing right?) Hermes is very reserved tho.
But Chanel runway events are so theatrical and grand- so much to see and experience.
And to stay on topic 
Two jackets nicely styled 
One with the key necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	



One with my favorite "rapper pearls"


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

The fringe/feather  jacket 
Love the energy in these styled photos !!


----------



## miss argile

@Pocketbook Pup
Thanks for the suggestion!! The original shoulder pads are really a bit hard to wear, and this material is very light weight, hope maybe it can double duty as cardigan too.

@TankerToad 
Eagle eye! No wonder you can always spot all the gorgeous inspiration pictures! Thank you hehehe I love it too. 

@ari @TankerToad
Thank you! Yes, you girls are the real experts. My SA is very bubbly but maybe a bit junior, so she doesn't see anything wrong. I feel the extra fabric around shoulder and even the back feels loose and ill-fitted.  
Do you think smaller shoulder pads + less alteration might be better than taking in some fabrics and soften the shapes around shoulders? I kinda prefer the softer/cardigan look but worry it might comprise the entire structure.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Wow ! It's beautiful on you! For me that would be short. May I ask how tall are you and which size you are wearing?
> Sometimes I take a bigger size for the length and take it in in the torso. I also have problems with the sleeves at Chanel [emoji38]but I happen to love fitted sleeves.


Thank you!  I'm 5'8 and I think I tried a 40, I'm sure the 42 sleeve will be better on me, then the body will need to be taken in.  My build is larger up top and smaller below so I knew the arms might be snug.


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> @Pocketbook Pup
> Thanks for the suggestion!! The original shoulder pads are really a bit hard to wear, and this material is very light weight, hope maybe it can double duty as cardigan too.
> 
> @TankerToad
> Eagle eye! No wonder you can always spot all the gorgeous inspiration pictures! Thank you hehehe I love it too.
> 
> @ari @TankerToad
> Thank you! Yes, you girls are the real experts. My SA is very bubbly but maybe a bit junior, so she doesn't see anything wrong. I feel the extra fabric around shoulder and even the back feels loose and ill-fitted.
> Do you think smaller shoulder pads + less alteration might be better than taking in some fabrics and soften the shapes around shoulders? I kinda prefer the softer/cardigan look but worry it might comprise the entire structure.



You have to figure out which tailor at your location makes you feel most comfortable. Then take their suggestions. We can only tell so much from the photos. They are the experts. So I wouldn't want to lead you astray. Either approach could work well for you. Be sure to show us the finished product.


----------



## poohbag

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your reply Genie
> 
> I live in a very hot climate and would love something I can wear casually.
> 
> FR40 is like a US size 8? I am more like a US size 4 OR 6. Would a 36 fit? Most of my jackets are 18" across the bust (armpit to armpit). I am sorry, I don't know how else to explain it. And as I mentioned to TT, I am not familiar with Chanel RTW and their sizing


 
Hi I'm a lurker here every now and then too. I have this 13C jacket but in the pastel color. The cut looks the same as yours. I'm a US size 2 and my usual Chanel size 36 fits TTS in this jacket. I dress casually so I usually wear it with a tee and jeans. HTH!


----------



## Mrs.Z

This is the jacket I can't get out of my head, 9k on sale (was 15k) unstructured, drapey, gorgeous pearl and chain detail. I would take the Velcro off.  Sadly I have too many other plans for Paris Ritz purchases to get this also.


----------



## Finnigan

miss argile said:


> Just got it with shoulder pads removed and sleeve buttons loosened (my hands always got stuck while taking it off ). But I feel it's a bit awkward around the shoulders, so waiting for seamtress to come back from holiday. Maybe upper sleeves look loose too?
> What do you girls think?


Beautiful!  Love this on you. I agree with the other ladies that maybe a smaller shoulder pad will solve the issue for you if you don't want to alter the fabric of the sleeves. While I understand your dilemma of wanting a softer cardigan look, I like the structure of the jacket (with cuffs and collar) juxtaposed with the very soft and unlined knit fabric...it's what makes this piece stand out for me. Either way, this jacket is stunning on you and will last. Yay!!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> This is the jacket I can't get out of my head, 9k on sale (was 15k) unstructured, drapey, gorgeous pearl and chain detail. I would take the Velcro off.  Sadly I have too many other plans for Paris Ritz purchases to get this also.
> View attachment 3738524



I know right ?
Not a lot of stores ordered it 
Sometimes it's enough to love it from afar 
It's another masterpiece!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

miss argile said:


> RTW Newbie here as well!!! But Im only 1 jacket in.... threading water cautiously, there are so much to love!!
> 
> I love how the fringe jacket looks in the Gabrielle Liu Wen video, think it's similar style (??) but in mustard color and tassle instead of feathers, I feel tassle might be a tad more wearable and  it's the same color as the jacket, so the horizontal lines will be less visable vs the black + feather. But my local boutique hasnt seen it yet, and I rarely look good in mustard color. So can consider trying it too if your store has it!


The beige/mustard one looks really pretty, but like you, that color isn't good on me.  I hope I get to see it in person.


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You have to figure out which tailor at your location makes you feel most comfortable. Then take their suggestions. We can only tell so much from the photos. They are the experts. So I wouldn't want to lead you astray. Either approach could work well for you. Be sure to show us the finished product.


Thank you!' Yes, you are right, will best to wait for the tailor, and see how she/he thinks. Haha it was my first jacket and I dont have a trusted tailor yet.  hope the boutique tailor would be good!


----------



## argcdg

Sale picks! The dress is a tad short but should be fine with stockings or tights I think. Right?


----------



## miss argile

Finnigan said:


> Beautiful!  Love this on you. I agree with the other ladies that maybe a smaller shoulder pad will solve the issue for you if you don't want to alter the fabric of the sleeves. While I understand your dilemma of wanting a softer cardigan look, I like the structure of the jacket (with cuffs and collar) juxtaposed with the very soft and unlined knit fabric...it's what makes this piece stand out for me. Either way, this jacket is stunning on you and will last. Yay!!


Thank you so much for the advice! Yes, the contrast is contributing to its sleek look too!! Love the classic yet a bit of edgy look of this season so much!!!


----------



## miss argile

argcdg said:


> Sale picks! The dress is a tad short but should be fine with stockings or tights I think. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738722
> View attachment 3738723


Love the dress on you!!! So pretty! Yes, the length is totally fine with stockings, and strikes a good balance. It will be a bit more serious/conservative looking if its longer in my very humble opinion


----------



## miss argile

Mrs.Z said:


> This is the jacket I can't get out of my head, 9k on sale (was 15k) unstructured, drapey, gorgeous pearl and chain detail. I would take the Velcro off.  Sadly I have too many other plans for Paris Ritz purchases to get this also.
> View attachment 3738524


Wow this jacket is gorgeous! Didnt see it at my store either. Will be so chic and much more wearable with Velcro!


----------



## ari

TT, now understand the idea of the style sessions, it is simple, they inspire you to buy more ‍♀️ 
Later I post all the examples, I took photos of everything! And spent a hefty amount ‍♀️


----------



## pigleto972001

Looking forward to pics and hearing what you got !

Love that velcro jacket w the navy velcro. [emoji8]and I didnt see the other one in Any boutique. The tweed is gorgeous


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> TT, now understand the idea of the style sessions, it is simple, they inspire you to buy more ‍♀️
> Later I post all the examples, I took photos of everything! And spent a hefty amount ‍♀️



Can't wait to see the photos, ari!   Inspiring and I'm sure fun!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mrs.Z said:


> This is the jacket I can't get out of my head, 9k on sale (was 15k) unstructured, drapey, gorgeous pearl and chain detail. I would take the Velcro off.  Sadly I have too many other plans for Paris Ritz purchases to get this also.
> View attachment 3738524



Wow!   Hadn't seen this before but can see why you love it.


----------



## ari

Ok, for the owners of the cream suit 






For more relaxed look you can wear it with the knitted skirt shawl and trainers 



For dressing it down further, a white cardigan with buttoned, looks like man's vest, jeans and trainers 


Or


----------



## ari

Now the skirt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The cardigan/I bought/ with a brooch 


Cardigan worn backwards with a shoulder out and the brooch 




The black Sofia suit 


A swimsuit under navy one 


And shorts with a bright bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



With a brooch or many smaller brooches worn as buttons 



A Breton top and leather skirt 
And the cute boots


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> TT, now understand the idea of the style sessions, it is simple, they inspire you to buy more ‍♀️
> Later I post all the examples, I took photos of everything! And spent a hefty amount ‍♀️



That's my girl! You took one for the team ☠️
Haha!
Looking forward to the photos


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Now the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738846
> 
> The cardigan/I bought/ with a brooch
> View attachment 3738849
> 
> Cardigan worn backwards with a shoulder out and the brooch
> View attachment 3738851
> 
> View attachment 3738853
> 
> The black Sofia suit
> View attachment 3738855
> 
> A swimsuit under navy one
> View attachment 3738856
> 
> And shorts with a bright bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738860
> 
> With a brooch or many smaller brooches worn as buttons
> 
> View attachment 3738862
> 
> A Breton top and leather skirt
> And the cute boots
> View attachment 3738870



She's wearing the fringe jacket !
It's funny 
I was talking to a member this very morning about pairing that exact cardigan with the ecru suit skirt 
Look at that [emoji102]
You know who you are-
And you got it too Ari ?
With that brooch ??
Perfection!


----------



## ari

Summer outfit with the Sofia jacket 
The Cuba pants and short sleeved cardi



With Cuba dress
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and flats 
And a brooch 


The skirt worn with a bathing suit and slides, I can't even imagine combining these materials but it works out fine!




For special occasions 
Cuba top or bright blouse with flowers worn in the hair or as brooches and the cosmopolite boots


----------



## Mrs.Z

argcdg said:


> Sale picks! The dress is a tad short but should be fine with stockings or tights I think. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738722
> View attachment 3738723



Twins! I have the black dress! It is so flattering and cute but yes short!


----------



## ari

Now the fringe jacket 


With the brown jeans /I bought, jacket needs to be ordered.


With the summer pants and flats


With the summer bright shirt : tried this it didn't look good on me 


With a long fitted dress - I bought/ but on me it looked better with the long black jacket, which I bought 




This suit 


Jacket worn with jeans 


With winter dress I have with trainers 




The skirt worn with a black top


----------



## ari

The skirt worn in the summer 


The suit worn with a bright blouse 


TT, the long jacket with the jumpsuit 


Jacket with jeans and heels, it is considered a rock and roll jacket/ I bought it/


With a simple black top and shorts


A summer dress with the jumpsuit


----------



## Mrs.Z

My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!  

Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!


----------



## 911snowball

Oh Ari, THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting these incredible photos, I am examining each one so closely for ideas. Oh how I wish my boutique would have an event like this!!!
This is fantastic.  It was so generous of you to take the time to do this for us.  To see the ideas in real life not on the runway is most useful to translate to real women wearing the clothes in our day to day lives.  Fantastic... heart skipping multiple beats...


----------



## ari

My purchases so far











From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## ari

Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950


Congrats Mrs.Z! The jacket looks great with the leather skirt and the coat is just gorgeous! 


911snowball said:


> Oh Ari, THANK YOU SO MUCH for posting these incredible photos, I am examining each one so closely for ideas. Oh how I wish my boutique would have an event like this!!!
> This is fantastic.  It was so generous of you to take the time to do this for us.  To see the ideas in real life not on the runway is most useful to translate to real women wearing the clothes in our day to day lives.  Fantastic... heart skipping multiple beats...



Yes, really, there are some great ideas that would have never crossed my mind .


----------



## pigleto972001

Awesome. I loved the cream dress. It itched me. Did you get the fringe jacket too? It looked so Chic on the lady !! And did I read you got the velvet pants ? Were they slim or baggy? 

The long black jacket is stunning - wish it looked so good on me too 

Heard neither of the robot suits went at NM on sale.


----------



## Genie27

Beautiful looks, Ari! I love that cream skirt and sweater set on you. Oh, who am I kidding, I like them all on you. Thanks for taking the time to post pics here so we can also see how to mix these pieces.


----------



## 911snowball

Mrs Z, those shoes are PERFECT with the Pharrell.  This jacket looks fab on you- congrats on this purchase!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Gorgeous Ari! Love how you styled and mixed the pieces!!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> This is the jacket I can't get out of my head, 9k on sale (was 15k) unstructured, drapey, gorgeous pearl and chain detail. I would take the Velcro off.  Sadly I have too many other plans for Paris Ritz purchases to get this also.
> View attachment 3738524



I tried this style on in another colorway.  The problem I had with it was that it was too heavy.  IMO it will not look good if you take the Velcro off the jacket because it looks best if it is fastened.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Congrats Mrs.Z! The jacket looks great with the leather skirt and the coat is just gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Yes, really, there are some great ideas that would have never crossed my mind .


Wow thank  you for the great styling pictures!  The SA who ran the show in the fringe jacket was adorable.  I love your long dark jacket purchase!


----------



## HADASSA

nicole0612 said:


> I am not an expert, but I will comment since I typically wear a 36 in Chanel. My usual measurements are just under 14" across the shoulders and 33" bust (32B), that is usually perfect for Chanel size 36. I am nursing now, so - I just measured - my bust is now 36" (which equals your 18" across the chest) and I cannot button my size 36 jackets across the chest. 38 is perfect for the chest now, but it is way too big elsewhere (shoulders, arms etc), I think you need 15" shoulders to fit a size 38. I think that the common advice is to get the size that fits your shoulders and tailor the rest if needed.
> Of course, in jackets with a boxier size, you might be able to go down a size!



Thank you for your in depth explanation Nicole.

My shoulder measures 15" so I think a 38 will be more my size[emoji1360]

In the Robot the size 38 is 19" across the bust, so I think I will be more comfortable in the bigger size.

And thank you to Genie and TT for your input [emoji173]️ Sadly this jacket is a 36 with no return policy [emoji6]


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]



All of these outfits are amazing! I love the cream and tan cardigan.


----------



## EmileH

Ari, thank you so much for your generosity in sharing the photos. These are wonderful ideas. It looks like such fun, but dangerous fun. You chose some beautiful pieces! They all look amazing on you.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950



They look beautiful on you! Congratulations! I like the shorter jacket the best bit both are really nice.


----------



## HADASSA

poohbag said:


> Hi I'm a lurker here every now and then too. I have this 13C jacket but in the pastel color. The cut looks the same as yours. I'm a US size 2 and my usual Chanel size 36 fits TTS in this jacket. I dress casually so I usually wear it with a tee and jeans. HTH!



Poohbag, sorry but didn't reach your post before I replied to Nicole.

I think I will be more comfortable with a 38 (if ever I can find one), because Genie wasn't sure if her 44 was altered and the inseam had just 1 cm to let.

Thank you[emoji257] You confirmed in my mind that I need a 38 [emoji1360]


----------



## Genie27

HADASSA said:


> Thank you for your in depth explanation Nicole.
> 
> My shoulder measures 15" so I think a 38 will be more my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Robot the size 38 is 19" across the bust, so I think I will be more comfortable in the bigger size.
> 
> And thank you to Genie and TT for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️ Sadly this jacket is a 36 with no return policy


I wish I could have been more help, but I am not very familiar with the smaller Chanel sizes. And I can not compare to US sizing any more because I wear anything from a US 6 to 10 bottom, and 8-12 top. In Prada/Gucci, I am a usually a 44 for most items.

For Chanel, I seem to balance out in size 42 but for some of the boxy cut I found 40 would be better. 

This 13C 44 does seem *very* loose - if this was the original fit, then a 40 would probably be my best size. I don't have enough experience with C RTW to know what is the usual seam allowance, but my SA said most have quite a bit. My only other jacket had 1-1.5" allowance but that could have been taken in.


----------



## Genie27

For example, I found the Data Centre black robot jacket 42 to be too big on the shoulders, 40 would have been ideal.


----------



## HADASSA

Genie27 said:


> I wish I could have been more help, but I am not very familiar with the smaller Chanel sizes. And I can not compare to US sizing any more because I wear anything from a US 6 to 10 bottom, and 8-12 top. In Prada/Gucci, I am a usually a 44 for most items.
> 
> For Chanel, I seem to balance out in size 42 but for some of the boxy cut I found 40 would be better.
> 
> This 13C 44 does seem *very* loose - if this was the original fit, then a 40 would probably be my best size. I don't have enough experience with C RTW to know what is the usual seam allowance, but my SA said most have quite a bit. My only other jacket had 1-1.5" allowance but that could have been taken in.



Thank you so much Genie [emoji257][emoji173]️[emoji179][emoji8]

You are giving me hope here. 

I am a 40 in Prada/Gucci generally, except for the odd times the sleeves might be a bit too close fitting with Gucci shirts.

I do love [emoji173]️ the style of this jacket and this particular colourway (navy blue/red).

The seller has a NO RETURN POLICY, so that's why I'm a bit hesitant.

And I would want a Chanel seamstress to do any alterations.


----------



## HADASSA

Genie27 said:


> For example, I found the Data Centre black robot jacket 42 to be too big on the shoulders, 40 would have been ideal.



I think with the Robot Jacket, I can do a 36. Just not so sure about the 13C.

Different looks but love them both [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

If it's the one you pulled the picture from, can you ask the seller for measurements? The listing did not have any, not that they are the same as trying it on, but I also asked one seller to check the seam allowance and they kindly confirmed that there was the 1.5" to expand. 

Based on the shoulders alone, I would size down. If you check back my previous post with the burgundy trim/green velcro jacket, - that is a 44 also and the shoulders fit OK. The robot I found the 42 to be roomy on the shoulders. Let me dig up those pictures of the 42 robot and 44 velcro...


----------



## Genie27

42 robot and 44 velcro...
how to wear your chanel jacket...

44 13C as received from the seller
how to wear your chanel jacket...


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Love your comments here-
> You attended Data Center ?
> What an event that must have been -
> And as you say it helps endear you further to the brand right ?
> Hermes invites DH and I to their runway shows and surprisingly he loves them - and it's a win win because he always sees something he thinks I should have (good marketing right?) Hermes is very reserved tho.
> But Chanel runway events are so theatrical and grand- so much to see and experience.
> And to stay on topic
> Two jackets nicely styled
> One with the key necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738482
> 
> One with my favorite "rapper pearls"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3738481



Yes loved the datacenter runway and hopefully other events might follow. I'm actually on a pilgrimage to Aubazine to the roots of Gabrielle and one of the charming attendees of this enchanting trip will be prolonging in Paris to attend H men's RTW this WE. Those events are some magic kind of post-shopping experience! Difficult to wear a Chanel jacket though, it's 36 Celsius in the middle of France[emoji28]


----------



## HADASSA

Genie27 said:


> If it's the one you pulled the picture from, can you ask the seller for measurements? The listing did not have any, not that they are the same as trying it on, but I also asked one seller to check the seam allowance and they kindly confirmed that there was the 1.5" to expand.
> 
> Based on the shoulders alone, I would size down. If you check back my previous post with the burgundy trim/green velcro jacket, - that is a 44 also and the shoulders fit OK. The robot I found the 42 to be roomy on the shoulders. Let me dig up those pictures of the 42 robot and 44 velcro...





Genie27 said:


> 42 robot and 44 velcro...
> how to wear your chanel jacket...
> 
> 44 13C as received from the seller
> how to wear your chanel jacket...



I asked the seller for measurements - haven't heard back as yet.

Got offered the Velcro one you tried on sale but I am not a zipper fan [emoji20]

Did you have your Robot Jacket altered? I will definitely need to take up the length on both the sleeves and the body of the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]



Major shopping haul, congrats !
I thought this would be your kind of collection and it's not over yet for sure.
The styling sessions are probably extremely interesting but dangerous. [emoji23] TY for the pics.
Didn't you love the black Sofia suit? My SA recommends this one for me[emoji28], I have to say it's my cup of tea but do I need another black jacket [emoji15][emoji849]
You look really perfect in the long black jacket!


----------



## miss argile

Thank you so much for sharing, these are truly wonderful  , and love all your purchase choices! didnt know the cardigan suit can look this elegant and chic.
 * The speaker wears the fringe jacket so well too!!


----------



## miss argile

Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950


Stunning!!!  Thanks for showing the potential of pharrell jacket after alteration, so cool yet much more wearable for women.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950



Great looks and a real dream Chanel coat , perfection!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3738922
> 
> The skirt worn in the summer
> View attachment 3738923
> 
> The suit worn with a bright blouse
> View attachment 3738926
> 
> TT, the long jacket with the jumpsuit
> View attachment 3738927
> 
> Jacket with jeans and heels, it is considered a rock and roll jacket/ I bought it/
> View attachment 3738929
> 
> With a simple black top and shorts
> View attachment 3738930
> 
> A summer dress with the jumpsuit
> View attachment 3738931



Ari 
These photos are the BEST
Feel like I was there 
We are twins with the long black "rock and roll" jacket- a good fit for tall ladies -
Love your ALL your purchases
I'll study all your "style session" photos closely 
How nice of your store to do this 
Of course you bought more-that was the goal, yes? 
But still -- so fun and inspiring.
You husband sounds like mine
He loves me in Chanel 
Is very supportive 
But best to leave the little details to ourselves, and the big picture he is proud of --


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes loved the datacenter runway and hopefully other events might follow. I'm actually on a pilgrimage to Aubazine to the roots of Gabrielle and one of the charming attendees of this enchanting trip will be prolonging in Paris to attend H men's RTW this WE. Those events are some magic kind of post-shopping experience! Difficult to wear a Chanel jacket though, it's 36 Celsius in the middle of France[emoji28]



Is your pilgrimage courtesy of Chanel?
We did something similar and it was nothing short of magical 
Savor every minute


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950



Mrs.Z
Both jackets are so terrific 
The leather sleeves with the leather skirt is a perfect look IMO
Also love the Pharrell - going to pick mine up next week - so excited [emoji4] 
Thrilled to be your twin on that 
Thank you for sharing 
You picked to if the VERY best jackets of the Ritz season 
Many Boutiques are already sold out of both [emoji50]


----------



## TankerToad

And a bit of random style inspiration- just because


----------



## TankerToad

A bit more....


----------



## Finnigan

Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style. 

So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL. 




I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer. 

I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!



I'm cheering from very far away---can you hear me????
It's YOUR jacket 
You own it
It suits you to a T
As it should be- you knew when you put it on that it was true love 
Know that dizzy feeling well.
I actually think it is a combo of exhilaration and price shock.
But when you open your wardrobe doors and see that piece of art Chanel jacket you will smile and say:
That's mine !
Huge congrats 
And your pictures are swell!
You will be able to wear it so many ways ...
Well done [emoji736]


----------



## TankerToad

The pink sparkle dress we were all talking about this morning -
So sweet [emoji178]


----------



## pigleto972001

Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!



YAHOO! It's gorgeous. I'm so glad it fit you. It was meant to be  I shall admire it


----------



## TankerToad

Maybe another warm weather Chanel look??
This is from Tiffany Boutique in Cyprus (Greek side) I've been to this boutique- if anyone is ever in Cyprus they should stop on in. 
Beautiful curated Chanel collection and super friendly 
This pic from their IG


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

More Chanel love from Cyprus


----------



## TankerToad

Looking forward to the Greece Chanel cruise collection


----------



## chaneljewel

All of your purchases are fabulous, ari, and look beautiful on you.  I've been partial to that cream sweater and skirt.  Looks so classy.  
Mrs. Z, love both of your outfits!   Such a nice fit with the Pharrell jacket.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> More Chanel love from Cyprus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739288


The pink sweater!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Looking forward to the Greece Chanel cruise collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739293


I haven't seen this sweater.  How pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

Ahhhh, the fringe coat!


----------



## EmileH

Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!



Congratulations! What a fabulous jacket. Love it on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Looking forward to the Greece Chanel cruise collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739293



Me too!!! My guy ordered the white jeans  so pretty ...


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> I'm cheering from very far away---can you hear me????
> It's YOUR jacket
> You own it
> It suits you to a T
> As it should be- you knew when you put it on that it was true love
> Know that dizzy feeling well.
> I actually think it is a combo of exhilaration and price shock.
> But when you open your wardrobe doors and see that piece of art Chanel jacket you will smile and say:
> That's mine !
> Huge congrats
> And your pictures are swell!
> You will be able to wear it so many ways ...
> Well done [emoji736]


Thank you so much TankerToad!  You are so kind. I hear you!!!   and we clearly share the same emotional response with Chanel. Lol.   Yes, while I love all my purchases this one feels the most like owning a small piece of Chanel art that I will enjoy in and out of my closet for a long time.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> YAHOO! It's gorgeous. I'm so glad it fit you. It was meant to be  I shall admire it


Thank you pigleto. For all your positivity, advice and enabling support!  Feels very nice to share here.


----------



## Finnigan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! What a fabulous jacket. Love it on you.


Thank you Pocketbook Pup!  I have admired your collection and impeccable style here. I also learned from your philosophy of curating a wardrobe by buying 1-2 choice pcs per season to build something incredible long term. Thank you.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]



Wow, fabulous purchases! And thank you for sharing the pics from the style session, it gave me some ideas on how to style my jackets! I hope they do one in LA (and hope if so I get invited)!



Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!


 Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ailoveresale

I also got everything from my wishlist on presale but in an effort to stay on topic, I will revive the old RTW thread, since I only got one jacket... spring/summer collections have proven to be kryptonite for me!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I also got everything from my wishlist on presale but in an effort to stay on topic, I will revive the old RTW thread, since I only got one jacket... spring/summer collections have proven to be kryptonite for me!



Can you please link to it here so we can find it? Can't wait to see what you bought.


----------



## chaneljewel

Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!


Love this jacket!   One of my favorites.  Does it fit tts?   The fringe is so pretty and I'm not a fringe person at all!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Can you please link to it here so we can find it? Can't wait to see what you bought.



Yes please do! I hate to be off topic so much !  

Finnegan you are welcome! Did you get to try the pants w the jacket ! They are made for each other haha. The tweed is amazing


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> The pink sweater!



Knew you'd see that !!


----------



## TankerToad

ailoveresale said:


> I also got everything from my wishlist on presale but in an effort to stay on topic, I will revive the old RTW thread, since I only got one jacket... spring/summer collections have proven to be kryptonite for me!



So glad you got your wishlist 
The sale can go fast 
Congrats on your scores !


----------



## ailoveresale

Thanks everyone! As usual I was hyperventilating after I made my selections because of the price, but I used my MPA and I always pay off my balance in time... just have to be disciplined for the rest of the year, which shouldn't be hard since I didn't like anything from Cosmopolite. Although have to save for Cruise just in case [emoji13]
Here is the link to the old RTW thread
Chanel RTW ~ Reveals, Chit-chat & Info thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Chanel-RTW-~-Reveals,-Chit-chat-&-Info-thread.575102/


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> A bit more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739246
> View attachment 3739247
> View attachment 3739248
> View attachment 3739249


I am drawn to the first sweater. Is it too Joan Collins, or just right?


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I am drawn to the first sweater. Is it too Joan Collins, or just right?



You are too funny! Haha


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I am drawn to the first sweater. Is it too Joan Collins, or just right?



I had to go back and look and oh gosh you are sort of right !
My mom was totally into that style back in the day (ok she still has some of those sweaters in her closet )


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

[emoji7]


----------



## zaraha

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]



awesome pic Ari from stylist ( by the way she is cute) so much fun seeing how she styled pre-fall collection with things I would never imagine combining.  Anyway congrats on all your purchase I love them all  but that's a good dent on the wallet, fun one though.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

Korea last night Chanel event 
Lots of interesting ways to style Chanel jackets


----------



## TankerToad

My favorite with the fuzzy pants


----------



## zaraha

So my leather cape arrived today,  pros and cons.  pros: chanel leather is amazingly lux,  very light weight and love the velvet collar. I also love how the cape can stay in place with out falling off shoulders.  Cons:  it's not my size. [emoji22]
I took a quick pic even though it's not a great one cuz I have a little one running around and going crazy.  It took me 30 min just to write this little review.


----------



## TankerToad

Ritz jacket in Action!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3739498
> 
> [emoji7]


I saw this IRL and it's really sparkly; there are fiber optic looking fibers in the weave, and it's very soft.  A bit synthetic, but beautiful artifice.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3738922
> 
> The skirt worn in the summer
> View attachment 3738923
> 
> The suit worn with a bright blouse
> View attachment 3738926
> 
> TT, the long jacket with the jumpsuit
> View attachment 3738927
> 
> Jacket with jeans and heels, it is considered a rock and roll jacket/ I bought it/
> View attachment 3738929
> 
> With a simple black top and shorts
> View attachment 3738930
> 
> A summer dress with the jumpsuit
> View attachment 3738931



I really hope they'll come up with more styling sessions soon. Such an inspiration, i keep these pictures for future reference! They make it look easy to wear Chanel in summer. I particularly like the lady's skirt and of course the fringe jacket. Any idea if it's Paris in Rome or recent?


----------



## Finnigan

@pigleto972001 
They didn't have the pants at my store so I didn't get to try  
@ailoveresale 
Thank you!
@chaneljewel 
I'm not a fringe person either...until now!  I would say it fits tts for me since it's the same size as all my other jackets. Having said that, this needed no alterations whereas a couple of the more generous fitting ones I had taken down almost a full size but I need the length with my long torso. Hope this helps?  If you love it, you need to go try it on.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!



Smashing! Congrats to you.


----------



## Finnigan

Pourquoipas said:


> Smashing! Congrats to you.


Thank you.


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> Korea last night Chanel event
> Lots of interesting ways to style Chanel jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739537
> View attachment 3739538
> View attachment 3739539
> View attachment 3739540
> View attachment 3739541
> View attachment 3739542


Oh my, I love yoyokulala's styling on this jacket, it's way too tempting! I tried it on yday, but the shimmering material doesnt quite work with my lifestyle.


----------



## bags to die for

Just in case anyone was wondering, this jacket is $41k AUD.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3739498
> 
> [emoji7]



She looks great ! I saw this in person the other day and under lights this fabric has fibers that positively glow, I just loved it!


----------



## bags to die for

I thought this display is lovely.


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> @pigleto972001
> They didn't have the pants at my store so I didn't get to try
> @ailoveresale
> Thank you!
> @chaneljewel
> I'm not a fringe person either...until now!  I would say it fits tts for me since it's the same size as all my other jackets. Having said that, this needed no alterations whereas a couple of the more generous fitting ones I had taken down almost a full size but I need the length with my long torso. Hope this helps?  If you love it, you need to go try it on.



Finnigan
I often do the same - buy a bigger size  for the length - and then alter down 
The fringe jacket must be longer -
Great intel


----------



## TankerToad

bags to die for said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering, this jacket is $41k AUD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739687



Another masterpiece


----------



## TankerToad

zaraha said:


> So my leather cape arrived today,  pros and cons.  pros: chanel leather is amazingly lux,  very light weight and love the velvet collar. I also love how the cape can stay in place with out falling off shoulders.  Cons:  it's not my size. [emoji22]
> I took a quick pic even though it's not a great one cuz I have a little one running around and going crazy.  It took me 30 min just to write this little review.
> 
> View attachment 3739545



Darn [emoji30]


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> She looks great ! I saw this in person the other day and under lights this fabric has fibers that positively glow, I just loved it!



It's a sweater that needs to be seen in person - it's super comfy on- delightful on so many levels -but it's rather pricey --
It sparkles with movement


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Awesome. I loved the cream dress. It itched me. Did you get the fringe jacket too? It looked so Chic on the lady !! And did I read you got the velvet pants ? Were they slim or baggy?
> 
> The long black jacket is stunning - wish it looked so good on me too
> 
> Heard neither of the robot suits went at NM on sale.





Genie27 said:


> Beautiful looks, Ari! I love that cream skirt and sweater set on you. Oh, who am I kidding, I like them all on you. Thanks for taking the time to post pics here so we can also see how to mix these pieces.





Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous Ari! Love how you styled and mixed the pieces!!





gracekelly said:


> Wow thank  you for the great styling pictures!  The SA who ran the show in the fringe jacket was adorable.  I love your long dark jacket purchase!


Thank your Gracekelly , Mrs.Z and Genie!


cafecreme15 said:


> All of these outfits are amazing! I love the cream and tan cardigan.


cafecreme15, thanks [emoji4]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, thank you so much for your generosity in sharing the photos. These are wonderful ideas. It looks like such fun, but dangerous fun. You chose some beautiful pieces! They all look amazing on you.


Thank you PP, I tried the navy cardigan coat - it is beautiful, very, very heavy and it makes me look like a mountain [emoji38]


Pourquoipas said:


> Major shopping haul, congrats !
> I thought this would be your kind of collection and it's not over yet for sure.
> The styling sessions are probably extremely interesting but dangerous. [emoji23] TY for the pics.
> Didn't you love the black Sofia suit? My SA recommends this one for me[emoji28], I have to say it's my cup of tea but do I need another black jacket [emoji15][emoji849]
> You look really perfect in the long black jacket!


I didn't try it! I wanted to try the skirt, but they didn't have the size. This suit is a bit pale next to everything from this collection. A bit like our black Paris Rome, different cut, bit similar. I agree it is a very easy to wear, no regret purchase. 


miss argile said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, these are truly wonderful  , and love all your purchase choices! didnt know the cardigan suit can look this elegant and chic.
> * The speaker wears the fringe jacket so well too!!


miss argile, thank you !


TankerToad said:


> Ari
> These photos are the BEST
> Feel like I was there
> We are twins with the long black "rock and roll" jacket- a good fit for tall ladies -
> Love your ALL your purchases
> I'll study all your "style session" photos closely
> How nice of your store to do this
> Of course you bought more-that was the goal, yes?
> But still -- so fun and inspiring.
> You husband sounds like mine
> He loves me in Chanel
> Is very supportive
> But best to leave the little details to ourselves, and the big picture he is proud of --


TT, thank you! It was really inspiring!


Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!


Major congrats! Finnigan, this jacket is gorgeous, it looks amazing on you! Thank you for the compliment!


chaneljewel said:


> All of your purchases are fabulous, ari, and look beautiful on you.  I've been partial to that cream sweater and skirt.  Looks so classy.
> Mrs. Z, love both of your outfits!   Such a nice fit with the Pharrell jacket.


chaneljewel, thank you ! 


chaneljewel said:


> I haven't seen this sweater.  How pretty!


I saw it in dark beige with gold threads- amazing!


ailoveresale said:


> Wow, fabulous purchases! And thank you for sharing the pics from the style session, it gave me some ideas on how to style my jackets! I hope they do one in LA (and hope if so I get invited)!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you ailoveresale! I warn you it is very dangerous! 


zaraha said:


> awesome pic Ari from stylist ( by the way she is cute) so much fun seeing how she styled pre-fall collection with things I would never imagine combining.  Anyway congrats on all your purchase I love them all  but that's a good dent on the wallet, fun one though.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Yes, she was very cute and nice! She stayed too help me with my choices, it was like having a personal stylist [emoji1]


Pourquoipas said:


> I really hope they'll come up with more styling sessions soon. Such an inspiration, i keep these pictures for future reference! They make it look easy to wear Chanel in summer. I particularly like the lady's skirt and of course the fringe jacket. Any idea if it's Paris in Rome or recent?



The skirt she said it was from a collection 2013 . I also thought it's Paris Rome, it looks great with tweed, doesn't it?


----------



## miss argile

@Finnigan Big congrats!!! It fits you so well, love the proportion and you look lean and radiant. Great taste!! 
May I ask how tall you are and what size you are wearing?


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Awesome. I loved the cream dress. It itched me. Did you get the fringe jacket too? It looked so Chic on the lady !! And did I read you got the velvet pants ? Were they slim or baggy?
> 
> The long black jacket is stunning - wish it looked so good on me too
> 
> Heard neither of the robot suits went at NM on sale.





Genie27 said:


> Beautiful looks, Ari! I love that cream skirt and sweater set on you. Oh, who am I kidding, I like them all on you. Thanks for taking the time to post pics here so we can also see how to mix these pieces.





Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous Ari! Love how you styled and mixed the pieces!!





gracekelly said:


> Wow thank  you for the great styling pictures!  The SA who ran the show in the fringe jacket was adorable.  I love your long dark jacket purchase!


Thank your Gracekelly , Mrs.Z and Genie! 


cafecreme15 said:


> All of these outfits are amazing! I love the cream and tan cardigan.


cafecreme15, thanks [emoji4]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, thank you so much for your generosity in sharing the photos. These are wonderful ideas. It looks like such fun, but dangerous fun. You chose some beautiful pieces! They all look amazing on you.


Thank you PP, I tried the navy cardigan coat - it is beautiful, very, very heavy and it makes me look like a mountain [emoji38]


Pourquoipas said:


> Major shopping haul, congrats !
> I thought this would be your kind of collection and it's not over yet for sure.
> The styling sessions are probably extremely interesting but dangerous. [emoji23] TY for the pics.
> Didn't you love the black Sofia suit? My SA recommends this one for me[emoji28], I have to say it's my cup of tea but do I need another black jacket [emoji15][emoji849]
> You look really perfect in the long black jacket!


I didn't try it! I wanted to try the skirt, but they didn't have the size. This suit is a bit pale next to everything from this collection. A bit like our black Paris Rome, different cut, bit similar. I agree it is a very easy to wear, no regret purchase. 


miss argile said:


> Thank you so much for sharing, these are truly wonderful  , and love all your purchase choices! didnt know the cardigan suit can look this elegant and chic.
> * The speaker wears the fringe jacket so well too!!


miss argile, thank you !


TankerToad said:


> Ari
> These photos are the BEST
> Feel like I was there
> We are twins with the long black "rock and roll" jacket- a good fit for tall ladies -
> Love your ALL your purchases
> I'll study all your "style session" photos closely
> How nice of your store to do this
> Of course you bought more-that was the goal, yes?
> But still -- so fun and inspiring.
> You husband sounds like mine
> He loves me in Chanel
> Is very supportive
> But best to leave the little details to ourselves, and the big picture he is proud of --


TT, thank you! It was really inspiring!


Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!


Major congrats! Finnigan, this jacket is gorgeous, it looks amazing on you! Thank you for the compliment!


chaneljewel said:


> All of your purchases are fabulous, ari, and look beautiful on you.  I've been partial to that cream sweater and skirt.  Looks so classy.
> Mrs. Z, love both of your outfits!   Such a nice fit with the Pharrell jacket.


chaneljewel, thank you ! 


chaneljewel said:


> I haven't seen this sweater.  How pretty!


I saw it in dark beige with gold threads- amazing!


ailoveresale said:


> Wow, fabulous purchases! And thank you for sharing the pics from the style session, it gave me some ideas on how to style my jackets! I hope they do one in LA (and hope if so I get invited)!
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you ailoveresale! I warn you it is very dangerous! 


zaraha said:


> awesome pic Ari from stylist ( by the way she is cute) so much fun seeing how she styled pre-fall collection with things I would never imagine combining.  Anyway congrats on all your purchase I love them all  but that's a good dent on the wallet, fun one though.  Thank you so much for sharing your experience with us!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Yes, she was very cute and nice! She stayed too help me with my choices, it was like having a personal stylist [emoji1]


Pourquoipas said:


> I really hope they'll come up with more styling sessions soon. Such an inspiration, i keep these pictures for future reference! They make it look easy to wear Chanel in summer. I particularly like the lady's skirt and of course the fringe jacket. Any idea if it's Paris in Rome or recent?



The skirt she said it was from a collection 2013 . I also thought it's Paris Rome, it looks great with tweed, doesn't it?


----------



## ari

Sorry Pigleto I didn't answer your question, the jeans are skinny, but not too much. They run a bit big, very interesting color. They didn't have my size in the fringe jacket, but they will eventually order it. 
The knitted jacket and skirt didn't bother me, although I have a bit sensitive skin, maybe I was too excited [emoji4]


----------



## ari

I managed to get these 2 skirts at 50 % off, the second is special and the short one is useful.
I tried this jacket too, but it's not mine style. I bought the mermaid skirt in black to wear with the black long jacket [emoji1]


----------



## ari

Forgot to attach the picture


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]


The jeans and the black jacket are both terrific on you!


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Ok, for the owners of the cream suit
> View attachment 3738820
> 
> View attachment 3738822
> 
> View attachment 3738829
> 
> For more relaxed look you can wear it with the knitted skirt shawl and trainers
> View attachment 3738832
> View attachment 3738833
> 
> For dressing it down further, a white cardigan with buttoned, looks like man's vest, jeans and trainers
> View attachment 3738836
> 
> Or
> View attachment 3738839



What a fun session, ari and sharing it with us so we can steal some of the fab ideas too!



Mrs.Z said:


> My Pharrell coat and leather jacket are back from alterations!
> 
> Thanks for the photos Ari, these style sessions are fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 3738948
> 
> View attachment 3738950



Love the Pharrell and the outfit on you with the Gucci pumps, love!



ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]



Great choices with the black and cream palettes.  The long black rock and rock jacket is stunning with your glorious height and stature. Amazing!



Finnigan said:


> Ari those pictures are wonderful and offers so much inspiration. Thank you for sharing. I love how the lady styled the fringe jacket with a leather skirt and white T.  I will try that. Your purchases are amazing and you look stunning in Chanel. Period.  I especially love the long black jacket looks on you.  You have such an elegant style.
> 
> So I went into the boutique today and the jacket is home and hanging in my closet   I took a couple of quick selfies (I am terrible at them!)  Thank you for sharing in my excitement and for the advice. The size is perfect and no alterations needed *phew*.  The jacket does look better open than closed (a little more attitude) but the line doesn't bother me.  The colours are gorgeous. I'm a little dizzy from excitement and maybe also a little from the bill for one jacket. LOL.
> View attachment 3739256
> View attachment 3739257
> View attachment 3739259
> 
> I also tried on a few things from the presale but only got the mariniere dress with the pearly buttons on the shoulders. So easy for my lifestyle and looks great with my navy Velcro swingy jacket. I left it for alterations to put in a lining as it was a little sheer.
> 
> I will play with styling the fringe jacket and try to post some pics in the coming days. So much inspiration from you lovely stylish ladies. Thank you!



It is no wonder that you're so captivated, the fringe jacket is simply gorgeous in person. I think it is the sleeper hit of the collection. The style is my absolute favourite Chanel jacket style/cut. Karl did it right by paring the whimsicality of the fringe with a classic style, so it really works. And the colours of the tweed is so lovely. I was blown away by it and the fit is perfect without alteration but sadly does not suit my lifestyle. Do post more action pics!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Forgot to attach the picture
> View attachment 3739890



This looks great on you!  I'm waiting for it to come in and am very curious about it.  Did you get it??

oh read your post again, you passed....


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> View attachment 3739888
> 
> View attachment 3739889
> 
> I managed to get these 2 skirts at 50 % off, the second is special and the short one is useful.
> I tried this jacket too, but it's not mine style. I bought the mermaid skirt in black to wear with the black long jacket [emoji1]


I really love the second one! It is very special.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok so I think is there right thread for this 
Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look? 
I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks like the skirt I got which isn't too skimpy but I wear a flesh toned slip underneath to make sure ! I don't know if you saw this further upthread. I tried it w a velcro jacket. Think the slip would be mega cute under their jackets


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107



I tried it with the black jacket. It's too revealing to wear in public imo. Maybe if they lined it for you but it's still very suggestive.


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107



I looked at it as well but did not try it as it clearly looked sheer and revealing.  My SA explained that it was an underpinning meant to be worn peaking out of things,  for example just a hint shown under the skirts that zipped up the front.


----------



## scarlettbay

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107


I got this in pink and my boutique offered to put a lining in it for me.  I was told this was done for other customers as well.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks like the skirt I got which isn't too skimpy but I wear a flesh toned slip underneath to make sure ! I don't know if you saw this further upthread. I tried it w a velcro jacket. Think the slip would be mega cute under their jackets
> View attachment 3740131



Wow this is a knockout look on you [emoji173]
So you bought the skirt?
You are happy with it?
I had not considered this initially but love style punch of the lace with the jacket-


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I looked at it as well but did not try it as it clearly looked sheer and revealing.  My SA explained that it was an underpinning meant to be worn peaking out of things,  for example just a hint shown under the skirts that zipped up the front.



Ahh I see!


----------



## TankerToad

scarlettbay said:


> I got this in pink and my boutique offered to put a lining in it for me.  I was told this was done for other customers as well.



What a excellent idea and with a lining it becomes easier to wear- 
Leave it Chanel to go the extra mile to offer this service


----------



## may3545

May I ask how you ladies store your Chanel jackets? It's super hot here, so I'm making room in my closet by storing warmer clothes away. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Wow this is a knockout look on you [emoji173]
> So you bought the skirt?
> You are happy with it?
> I had not considered this initially but love style punch of the lace with the jacket-



Thanks ! Yes ma'am I do like the skirt. It's elastic at the top haha. I think it could be cute peeking out from other skirts or dresses. It's navy.   i did not get it lined but a short slip does the trick !


----------



## pigleto972001

may3545 said:


> May I ask how you ladies store your Chanel jackets? It's super hot here, so I'm making room in my closet by storing warmer clothes away. Thanks in advance!



I put mine in the clothing bags they come with and hang them. Also have bought dress bags for them too from the container store.


----------



## TankerToad

may3545 said:


> May I ask how you ladies store your Chanel jackets? It's super hot here, so I'm making room in my closet by storing warmer clothes away. Thanks in advance!



I actually have a special cool/cold  place I keep my all wools in summer 
Including sweaters and woolen coats


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! Yes ma'am I do like the skirt. It's elastic at the top haha. I think it could be cute peeking out from other skirts or dresses. It's navy.   i did not get it lined but a short slip does the trick !



You are very enabling-
Going to check it out!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. I get a lot of compliments on the skirt. Wish I could get the jacket too. It works well w the long jackets.


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Wow this is a knockout look on you [emoji173]
> So you bought the skirt?
> You are happy with it?
> I had not considered this initially but love style punch of the lace with the jacket-


Pigleto this looks amazing on you! Love the combination of the delicate skirt and substantial jacket - such clever styling.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! There's hope for me yet !!! Haha. It looked nice w the slingbacks too !


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Such a versatile dress!  This is the navy lace Raquel Allegra dress I posted about earlier with two of my Chanel jackets.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> My purchases so far
> View attachment 3738964
> 
> View attachment 3738965
> View attachment 3738966
> 
> View attachment 3738967
> 
> View attachment 3738969
> 
> View attachment 3738970
> 
> From the pictures DH though I bought only 3- 4 things [emoji38][emoji23][emoji38]


I ended up buying these jeans in the blue color.  They are so soft and flattering!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Such a versatile dress!  This is the navy lace Raquel Allegra dress I posted about earlier with two of my Chanel jackets.



Oh yes. I really like this. Especially with your new Velcro jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> I ended up buying these jeans in the blue color.  They are so soft and flattering!



Ooh! Pics pls ! I guess in the rtw thread !


----------



## 911snowball

Karenaellen, I love this lace dress with both of your jackets. Really pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

Three of the seasons best jackets styled beautifully 
#jacket goals


----------



## TankerToad

Two more of this seasons jackets styled 
I believe these were both taken at Chanel style sessions


----------



## TankerToad

Love the Camilla on the fringe jacket here


----------



## TankerToad

Rock and roll jacket styled with ripped jeans


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Three of the seasons best jackets styled beautifully
> #jacket goals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740494


Wow!!


----------



## baghag21

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107



TT... I bought the lace slip dress in Navy.  It is quite sheer but I plan to wear it with summer coats or similar length cardigans.  I felt that this is an understatedly iconic piece in the Data collection as it represented the feminine softness to the masculine hardness of the jackets.  During the Data collection style session in our local store, the stylist advised that the lace dress presented a significant look in the collection as it was one side of the masculine-feminine Lagerfeld vision.   I love the pairing of lace and tweed.  Earlier in this thread, I have posted photos of my in-store sessions with the different colour slips.  Here is the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/page-809#post-31265365. It is post #12125.  I think the lace slip will look fabulous under your Cosmo Pharrell coat.  Btw that is an amazing coat and for me, that is one of the top 2 Cosmo pieces for me, with the other being Finnigan's fabulous fringe jacket. 

I love Pigleto's styling of the lace skirt with the velcro tweed jacket.  Am totally attracted to the lace hem peeking out at the bottom.


----------



## baghag21

Btw ladies ... does any of you have this pink Seoul 2015 jacket?  It has amazing trim details and the mother-of-pearl like buttons are so beautiful.  It has become available at my store's sale.  This piece was quite highly priced.  I am wondering if I should buy something from 2015 or buy another Data collection piece.  Conversely, Chanel is timeless.  Interested to find out what you all think about past versus current Chanel pieces from the store, especially during the markdowns where the prices make everything so purchase-friendly.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107



I bought the top/skirt version on sale in soft pink. It's like the most expensive kind of underwear I could imagine[emoji15] it felt like the emperors new clothes, extremely sheer BUT 
-I wanted it to layer with my zip skirt and under longer jackets
-I will sort out a short nude silk skirt to wear under it for less exposure of certain areas.
-I could always forget the cost and use it at home
- The top alone is awesome over other skirts and very cute worn with shorts on vacations 
-please don't tell DH what I paid for it[emoji28]
- I'm stupid.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3740745
View attachment 3740745


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Two more of this seasons jackets styled
> I believe these were both taken at Chanel style sessions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740497
> View attachment 3740498



I might as well order only everything she bought or tried. [emoji38][emoji849] where is my money tree?


----------



## baghag21

Pourquoipas said:


> I bought the top/skirt version on sale in soft pink. It's like the most expensive kind of underwear I could imagine[emoji15] it felt like the emperors new clothes, extremely sheer BUT
> -I wanted it to layer with my zip skirt and under longer jackets
> -I will sort out a short nude silk skirt to wear under it for less exposure of certain areas.
> -I could always forget the cost and use it at home
> - The top alone is awesome over other skirts and very cute worn with shorts on vacations
> -please don't tell DH what I paid for it[emoji28]
> - I'm stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740745
> View attachment 3740745



PQP .... Love your reply!  It is so cute and funny.  I am with you especially for Points #3, 5 & 6.  Hahahaha.  Thanks for putting a smile to my face and injecting humour into the rather serious world of Chanel "investments".

I love the nude pink 2-piece version too.  Probably more wear out of this pairing than the slip dress.  Excellent purchase, my dear WISE fellow TPF'er.  Teeheehee...


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Such a versatile dress!  This is the navy lace Raquel Allegra dress I posted about earlier with two of my Chanel jackets.



Lovely lace dress. As this is very trendy I found a similar navy style at RL to wear under my navy Velcro jacket instead of buying the gorgeous Chanel style with the sportswear waistband. I hope the trend will last more than a season[emoji7][emoji848]


----------



## ari

My sale find, goes surprisingly well with this 2015 jacket. I got the jacket at the summer sale while I was in DC, but it was difficult to pair it with something interesting. It goes well with white leg pants 


But it's not very office appropriate [emoji15]
Here is another try with Alaia skirt, too girly 


So I'm happy that I found something interesting [emoji1]


----------



## baghag21

Ari ... looking fabulous as always!  Love the outfit.  That Airlines skirt is very special and goes very well with the jacket.  Blue outfits are so elegantly comforting and soothing,


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Btw ladies ... does any of you have this pink Seoul 2015 jacket?  It has amazing trim details and the mother-of-pearl like buttons are so beautiful.  It has become available at my store's sale.  This piece was quite highly priced.  I am wondering if I should buy something from 2015 or buy another Data collection piece.  Conversely, Chanel is timeless.  Interested to find out what you all think about past versus current Chanel pieces from the store, especially during the markdowns where the prices make everything so purchase-friendly.


baghag, this jacket is fantastic! I think it is far more intteresting than the Data collection. Havbing said that it is a very special cut that doesn't look good on me, but I have seen ladies here wear it perfectly. you might find it back someone posted it. I've seen it IRL - just amazing!


baghag21 said:


> Ari ... looking fabulous as always!  Love the outfit.  That Airlines skirt is very special and goes very well with the jacket.  Blue outfits are so elegantly comforting and soothing,


Thank you!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Ok so I think is there right thread for this
> Did anyone actually get this slip dress for under your Chanel Jackets? Is it too skimpy or does it work with Chanel jackets for an evening look?
> I would probably wear hosiery. This Data Center slip dress may work with the Cosmo jackets but wondered if anyone had experience they want to share ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740104
> View attachment 3740107



I bought the pink long skirt, DH loves it, but I'm not allowed to wear it when I'm without him. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji23] I spoke with the SM yesterday about it and he told me that another couple had a huge fight in the boutique about it. The husband said "you are not buying this!", the wife said "no I'm buying it", than he said " all right but you are not going to wear it with me", the wife "perfect I'll wear it when I'm alone " [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
The skirt is very difficult to pair 
Here are my attempts 




I find it very difficult to style! 
Spoke with the stylist during the sessions and she said something tugged in, but it's impossible as it is very soft and transparent. The SM said that they made special short lining for their clients and it gave it more structure.
I love it styled like this


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3740747
> 
> View attachment 3740748
> 
> My sale find, goes surprisingly well with this 2015 jacket. I got the jacket at the summer sale while I was in DC, but it was difficult to pair it with something interesting. It goes well with white leg pants
> View attachment 3740749
> 
> But it's not very office appropriate [emoji15]
> Here is another try with Alaia skirt, too girly
> View attachment 3740751
> 
> So I'm happy that I found something interesting [emoji1]



Oooo, the Airline skirt is great with the blue jacket that we are twins with. The added red belt really brings the outfit up a notch, superb! I also like the styling with the Alaia skirt. As an aside, would you wear the black mermaid Cosmo skirt for work?


----------



## EmileH

Ari all three outfits are really nice. I like the girlie skirt. 

I think the longer version of the lace skirt is more tasteful to be worn on its own especially if it is lined at the upper lace panel on the skirt.  The shorter one is nice to layer under the zip skirts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> PQP .... Love your reply!  It is so cute and funny.  I am with you especially for Points #3, 5 & 6.  Hahahaha.  Thanks for putting a smile to my face and injecting humour into the rather serious world of Chanel "investments".
> 
> I love the nude pink 2-piece version too.  Probably more wear out of this pairing than the slip dress.  Excellent purchase, my dear WISE fellow TPF'er.  Teeheehee...



You're very welcome [emoji4] 
I met a gorgeous Chanel addict wearing the same top yesterday. She considered wearing it backwards because she loves the buttons! We're not alone[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3740747
> 
> View attachment 3740748
> 
> My sale find, goes surprisingly well with this 2015 jacket. I got the jacket at the summer sale while I was in DC, but it was difficult to pair it with something interesting. It goes well with white leg pants
> View attachment 3740749
> 
> But it's not very office appropriate [emoji15]
> Here is another try with Alaia skirt, too girly
> View attachment 3740751
> 
> So I'm happy that I found something interesting [emoji1]



Another Ari closet serendipity! How do you do it[emoji12][emoji136] ? 
I actually like the girly look on you. 
My SA wore the datacenter girly black tweed dress you tried a while ago on the Chanel Aubazine evening and she looked smashing! She wants me to buy it.. [emoji23] 
But it had quite some cleavage[emoji102] I don't know if my workplace would cope with this.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Btw ladies ... does any of you have this pink Seoul 2015 jacket?  It has amazing trim details and the mother-of-pearl like buttons are so beautiful.  It has become available at my store's sale.  This piece was quite highly priced.  I am wondering if I should buy something from 2015 or buy another Data collection piece.  Conversely, Chanel is timeless.  Interested to find out what you all think about past versus current Chanel pieces from the store, especially during the markdowns where the prices make everything so purchase-friendly.



I loved this but not everyone could pull it off. I would buy whatever you love and look great in regardless of the season. My new challenge is to mix seasons!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I bought the pink long skirt, DH loves it, but I'm not allowed to wear it when I'm without him. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji23] I spoke with the SM yesterday about it and he told me that another couple had a huge fight in the boutique about it. The husband said "you are not buying this!", the wife said "no I'm buying it", than he said " all right but you are not going to wear it with me", the wife "perfect I'll wear it when I'm alone " [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> The skirt is very difficult to pair
> Here are my attempts
> View attachment 3740757
> 
> View attachment 3740758
> 
> I find it very difficult to style!
> Spoke with the stylist during the sessions and she said something tugged in, but it's impossible as it is very soft and transparent. The SM said that they made special short lining for their clients and it gave it more structure.
> I love it styled like this
> View attachment 3740765



Exactly I'll talk to my SA about it too.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Oooo, the Airline skirt is great with the blue jacket that we are twins with. The added red belt really brings the outfit up a notch, superb! I also like the styling with the Alaia skirt. As an aside, would you wear the black mermaid Cosmo skirt for work?


Yes, I know I learnt from you to button it this way! thank you!

The mermaid skirt is a bit revealing from behind , so worn with the black long jacket I think it would be fine. Also a strong elastic pantyhose or lining will help.


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari all three outfits are really nice. I like the girlie skirt.
> 
> I think the longer version of the lace skirt is more tasteful to be worn on its own especially if it is lined at the upper lace panel on the skirt.  The shorter one is nice to layer under the zip skirts.


Pocketbook Pup, thank you. I'm thinking of having a slip that is attached to the skirt at the waist line, i'd feel more dressed.


Pourquoipas said:


> Another Ari closet serendipity! How do you do it[emoji12][emoji136] ?
> I actually like the girly look on you.
> My SA wore the datacenter girly black tweed dress you tried a while ago on the Chanel Aubazine evening and she looked smashing! She wants me to buy it.. [emoji23]
> But it had quite some cleavage[emoji102] I don't know if my workplace would cope with this.


Thank You PQP!  it helps that I tend to choose same styles and colors 
the Stylist from the sessions told me that this type of skirts are better on me. i feel a bit strange being a pants person all my life.
Yes, I remember this dress. it is very revealing on top. very summery but the fabric is thick. I think is is cute for evenings. 
i don't think it is Recommended for you job, you’d have to treat lots of cross eyed people


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Yes, I know I learnt from you to button it this way! thank you!
> 
> The mermaid skirt is a bit revealing from behind , so worn with the black long jacket I think it would be fine. Also a strong elastic pantyhose or lining will help.
> 
> Pocketbook Pup, thank you. I'm thinking of having a slip that is attached to the skirt at the waist line, i'd feel more dressed.
> 
> Thank You PQP!  it helps that I tend to choose same styles and colors
> the Stylist from the sessions told me that this type of skirts are better on me. i feel a bit strange being a pants person all my life.
> Yes, I remember this dress. it is very revealing on top. very summery but the fabric is thick. I think is is cute for evenings.
> i don't think it is Recommended for you job, you’d have to treat lots of cross eyed people



Interesting. I think you're perfect in pants too. Probably stylists have their own taste and you can't discuss taste. But I agree the skirt is elegant. 

[emoji102][emoji79][emoji3]


----------



## pigleto972001

Which data center dress was this PqP? Cleavage is something I never worry about [emoji43][emoji51][emoji38]


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> Yes, I know I learnt from you to button it this way! thank you!
> 
> The mermaid skirt is a bit revealing from behind , so worn with the black long jacket I think it would be fine. Also a strong elastic pantyhose or lining will help.



Haha, it is fun to vary the wearing style with the buttons. I agree this jacket is not that easy to match for work, so thanks for the styling ideas. 

The mermaid is a little sexy at the rear, heh heh. Would you tuck in the top? It is high waisted and I'm not sure if worn untuck.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Haha, it is fun to vary the wearing style with the buttons. I agree this jacket is not that easy to match for work, so thanks for the styling ideas.
> 
> The mermaid is a little sexy at the rear, heh heh. Would you tuck in the top? It is high waisted and I'm not sure if worn untuck.


I'll wear untuck, with something longer  I tried it in the boutique with a beautifull mariniere in white and black in a much bigger size and looked perfect, but desided that the mariniere was too expensive, no matter of the 3 pearls on the shoulder.


----------



## ari

I tried this combination with the mariniere shown here / a tank top, like terry cloth more than 2000 euro ‍♀️ with buttons at the back/ with the skirt and it looked really busy on me. The jacket is elaborate, while it looked great on the style sessions, IRL was different 


If I was a hanger, it might have looked good [emoji38][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Which data center dress was this PqP? Cleavage is something I never worry about [emoji43][emoji51][emoji38]





Pigleto, it is act 1


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Which data center dress was this PqP? Cleavage is something I never worry about [emoji43][emoji51][emoji38]





Maybe you can find it, I got this mail yesterday.
In white too


This jacket is same fabric 


It had another jacket with a Petar pan collar that was matching the dress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3741001
> 
> Maybe you can find it, I got this mail yesterday.
> In white too
> View attachment 3741003
> 
> This jacket is same fabric
> View attachment 3741005
> 
> It had another jacket with a Petar pan collar that was matching the dress.



This jacket


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> TT... I bought the lace slip dress in Navy.  It is quite sheer but I plan to wear it with summer coats or similar length cardigans.  I felt that this is an understatedly iconic piece in the Data collection as it represented the feminine softness to the masculine hardness of the jackets.  During the Data collection style session in our local store, the stylist advised that the lace dress presented a significant look in the collection as it was one side of the masculine-feminine Lagerfeld vision.   I love the pairing of lace and tweed.  Earlier in this thread, I have posted photos of my in-store sessions with the different colour slips.  Here is the link https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-wear-your-chanel-jacket.510566/page-809#post-31265365. It is post #12125.  I think the lace slip will look fabulous under your Cosmo Pharrell coat.  Btw that is an amazing coat and for me, that is one of the top 2 Cosmo pieces for me, with the other being Finnigan's fabulous fringe jacket.
> 
> I love Pigleto's styling of the lace skirt with the velcro tweed jacket.  Am totally attracted to the lace hem peeking out at the bottom.



THANK YOU. Your post is so helpful. Yes I remember Karl Lagerfeld talking about the lace slip dresses were to add softness to the urban utilitarian esthetic of the data center jackets.
*The human inside the machine* was what he wanted to express. I will try the slip dress under my Pharrell coat when I pick it up next week. You have been so much help. Thrilled to be your twin on the Pharrell. It is a remarkable garment. Appreciate your thought process,  we are kindred spirits in this way, in that what Karl is trying to express in his collections resonates with me, as it does with you.
You photos are super helpful, thank you for sharing.


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Btw ladies ... does any of you have this pink Seoul 2015 jacket?  It has amazing trim details and the mother-of-pearl like buttons are so beautiful.  It has become available at my store's sale.  This piece was quite highly priced.  I am wondering if I should buy something from 2015 or buy another Data collection piece.  Conversely, Chanel is timeless.  Interested to find out what you all think about past versus current Chanel pieces from the store, especially during the markdowns where the prices make everything so purchase-friendly.



Interesting and rather nice dilemma. I have grappled with that back and forth thinking and obsessing  on some of my Chanel purchases from time to time, whether to go with new season or capture a special piece from an earlier season? Have you tried this pink exceptional jacket on? How does it fit and feel? I have seen exact jacket this worn at various Chanel events by women and it is extremely attractive in action. Chanel jackets are like jewelry IMO, and priced similarly !! I would base my decision of how you feel when you put it on and how it works with your wardrobe. I'm interested what you decide and what your justification ultimately was when you decide.


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> I bought the top/skirt version on sale in soft pink. It's like the most expensive kind of underwear I could imagine[emoji15] it felt like the emperors new clothes, extremely sheer BUT
> -I wanted it to layer with my zip skirt and under longer jackets
> -I will sort out a short nude silk skirt to wear under it for less exposure of certain areas.
> -I could always forget the cost and use it at home
> - The top alone is awesome over other skirts and very cute worn with shorts on vacations
> -please don't tell DH what I paid for it[emoji28]
> - I'm stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740745
> View attachment 3740745



You are such a Doll. Love this post.
These bullet points make perfect sense to me.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3740747
> 
> View attachment 3740748
> 
> My sale find, goes surprisingly well with this 2015 jacket. I got the jacket at the summer sale while I was in DC, but it was difficult to pair it with something interesting. It goes well with white leg pants
> View attachment 3740749
> 
> But it's not very office appropriate [emoji15]
> Here is another try with Alaia skirt, too girly
> View attachment 3740751
> 
> So I'm happy that I found something interesting [emoji1]



The skirt and your 2015 jacket look like they were made for each other. Don't you love it when that happens??
I love the Alaia skirt, don't think it is too girl at all. And I'm not a girly girl. I think it is a nice offset to the jacket.
This is just smashing on you~


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I bought the pink long skirt, DH loves it, but I'm not allowed to wear it when I'm without him. [emoji7][emoji23][emoji23] I spoke with the SM yesterday about it and he told me that another couple had a huge fight in the boutique about it. The husband said "you are not buying this!", the wife said "no I'm buying it", than he said " all right but you are not going to wear it with me", the wife "perfect I'll wear it when I'm alone " [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> The skirt is very difficult to pair
> Here are my attempts
> View attachment 3740757
> 
> View attachment 3740758
> 
> I find it very difficult to style!
> Spoke with the stylist during the sessions and she said something tugged in, but it's impossible as it is very soft and transparent. The SM said that they made special short lining for their clients and it gave it more structure.
> I love it styled like this
> View attachment 3740765



These conversations with DHs are soooo adorable.
Real people with real wardrobe situations.
I'm going to ask about the soft lining when I try it.
Ari I think the pink skirt is exceptionally lovely on you.
It has an ethereal quality to it, like something almost angelic.  
Your husband loves you very much as evidenced by his endearing comment. You are a lucky lady.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3740983
> 
> I tried this combination with the mariniere shown here / a tank top, like terry cloth more than 2000 euro ‍♀️ with buttons at the back/ with the skirt and it looked really busy on me. The jacket is elaborate, while it looked great on the style sessions, IRL was different
> View attachment 3740985
> 
> If I was a hanger, it might have looked good [emoji38][emoji23][emoji23]



Love this long black rock and roll jacket, Oh course I'm biased. For me was love at first sight. Did you get it? Ari we are GLAD you aren't a hanger. You are much nicer as YOU.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here is me a the rock and roll jacket w the same tank top. I just got it and I've worn it about 5 times haha. It's so comfy. It was about 1700 but made sale. My husband laughed saying it was the most expensive chanel piece i got for the money ! That much for that piece of cloth he says. I just laugh. Luckily he's tolerant of my purchases 

Yowsa on the cleavage LOL!


----------



## pigleto972001

Think these are the blue ones. I love ! I need !


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3741236
> 
> 
> Here is me a the rock and roll jacket w the same tank top. I just got it and I've worn it about 5 times haha. It's so comfy. It was about 1700 but made sale. My husband laughed saying it was the most expensive chanel piece i got for the money ! That much for that piece of cloth he says. I just laugh. Luckily he's tolerant of my purchases
> 
> Yowsa on the cleavage LOL!



Hello Beautiful 
Your husband has to be proud of the way you dress and your enviable style- not to mention your wit and charm 
He's a lucky guy - and you have keeper
Back to topic - styling Chanel jackets:
The stripy T adds just the right amount of whimsy to a very strong jacket, don't you think?


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3741236
> 
> 
> Here is me a the rock and roll jacket w the same tank top. I just got it and I've worn it about 5 times haha. It's so comfy. It was about 1700 but made sale. My husband laughed saying it was the most expensive chanel piece i got for the money ! That much for that piece of cloth he says. I just laugh. Luckily he's tolerant of my purchases
> 
> Yowsa on the cleavage LOL!





Just like Ari's stylist ! You are way ahead of us all- and you already have a bead on the jeans ? You are light years ahead of me--


----------



## TankerToad

Heck I'm just getting around to the lace slip dress to wear with my jackets ....
Haha
Last to the party on that one ....


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> The skirt and your 2015 jacket look like they were made for each other. Don't you love it when that happens??
> I love the Alaia skirt, don't think it is too girl at all. And I'm not a girly girl. I think it is a nice offset to the jacket.
> This is just smashing on you~


Thank you, I'm still amazed by this skit! 
I feel a bit like wolf dressed as a sheep in a girly skirt [emoji23][emoji23]


TankerToad said:


> These conversations with DHs are soooo adorable.
> Real people with real wardrobe situations.
> I'm going to ask about the soft lining when I try it.
> Ari I think the pink skirt is exceptionally lovely on you.
> It has an ethereal quality to it, like something almost angelic.
> Your husband loves you very much as evidenced by his endearing comment. You are a lucky lady.


He does love me, but it helps that I work for the money I spend [emoji12]


TankerToad said:


> Love this long black rock and roll jacket, Oh course I'm biased. For me was love at first sight. Did you get it? Ari we are GLAD you aren't a hanger. You are much nicer as YOU.


Thank you dear TT for these great compliments [emoji173]️


pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3741236
> 
> 
> Here is me a the rock and roll jacket w the same tank top. I just got it and I've worn it about 5 times haha. It's so comfy. It was about 1700 but made sale. My husband laughed saying it was the most expensive chanel piece i got for the money ! That much for that piece of cloth he says. I just laugh. Luckily he's tolerant of my purchases
> 
> Yowsa on the cleavage LOL!



Oh, really! It is expensive!


----------



## ari

My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.


The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect 




Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The mermaid skirt with the sweater 



With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult


----------



## ari

It doesn't help that I have put 2 kg in the last 2 weeks for some unknown reason 


And the skirt with the cardigan


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.
> View attachment 3741330
> 
> The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect
> View attachment 3741334
> 
> View attachment 3741335
> 
> Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741336
> 
> With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741337
> 
> View attachment 3741338
> 
> The mermaid skirt with the sweater
> View attachment 3741339
> View attachment 3741341
> 
> With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult
> View attachment 3741342
> 
> View attachment 3741343



All gorgeous outfits! You have such elegance and style!


----------



## Fabulousity630

ari said:


> My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.
> View attachment 3741330
> 
> The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect
> View attachment 3741334
> 
> View attachment 3741335
> 
> Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741336
> 
> With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741337
> 
> View attachment 3741338
> 
> The mermaid skirt with the sweater
> View attachment 3741339
> View attachment 3741341
> 
> With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult
> View attachment 3741342
> 
> View attachment 3741343



Ari, 
You look amazing in each look! You have such great style and made some fabulous purchases! Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ari said:


> My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.
> View attachment 3741330
> 
> The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect
> View attachment 3741334
> 
> View attachment 3741335
> 
> Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741336
> 
> With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741337
> 
> View attachment 3741338
> 
> The mermaid skirt with the sweater
> View attachment 3741339
> View attachment 3741341
> 
> With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult
> View attachment 3741342
> 
> View attachment 3741343



This is my favorite!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Ari these are all fabulous! You took your great style to an even higher level. I love love love your new sweater with the mermaid skirt.


----------



## Mrs.Z

You have such great style Ari and the way you are mixing these pieces is totally inspiring!


----------



## pigleto972001

We have our own style sessions right here ! [emoji7] great looks !!! I love the tee w the trim 

The tank actually goes w a lot ! My green cuba shorts (I succumbed) the navy lace skirt and I think it will be cute w the velvet navy pants


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.
> View attachment 3741330
> 
> The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect
> View attachment 3741334
> 
> View attachment 3741335
> 
> Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741336
> 
> With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741337
> 
> View attachment 3741338
> 
> The mermaid skirt with the sweater
> View attachment 3741339
> View attachment 3741341
> 
> With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult
> View attachment 3741342
> 
> View attachment 3741343



As said before: Ari style sessions 
My preferred are the zip skirt with the T or long jacket and the slim jeans. Super!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> It doesn't help that I have put 2 kg in the last 2 weeks for some unknown reason
> View attachment 3741344
> 
> And the skirt with the cardigan
> View attachment 3741345
> 
> View attachment 3741346


Ari, thanks for posting all of these photos.  It's so helpful to see your style combinations.  You wear the pieces well!  
You posted earlier that the back of the mermaid skirt is revealing.   Can you show a picture of it?  Thanks.


----------



## cafecreme15

At the sale right now! Can't decide if I like this enough to have the extensive alterations done...thoughts? It's a 36 and I'm a 34


----------



## pigleto972001

Love that jacket !! It was snug on my shoulders w my usual size. I guess it depends if you think it's worth it. It's very pretty


----------



## cafecreme15

Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> It doesn't help that I have put 2 kg in the last 2 weeks for some unknown reason
> View attachment 3741344
> 
> And the skirt with the cardigan
> View attachment 3741345
> 
> View attachment 3741346



Love how you keep to a consistent color palette so that everything can work together color wise -
Very smart !


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> At the sale right now! Can't decide if I like this enough to have the extensive alterations done...thoughts? It's a 36 and I'm a 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741546
> View attachment 3741547



The shoulders look good and the sleeves look perfect to me
Actually it looks kind of fantastic 
Does it feel big ??
What does the seamstress say ?


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress



This was part of the campaign 
But I don't know if it itches that would be a non starter for me-
Looks nice on you though!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> It doesn't help that I have put 2 kg in the last 2 weeks for some unknown reason
> View attachment 3741344
> 
> And the skirt with the cardigan
> View attachment 3741345
> 
> View attachment 3741346


I love the skirt and sweater combo! And the jeans, striped top and long jacket. If you did not get the striped top, I'm sure you could find one elsewhere. 
I am kicking DH out of the house ( or at least the bedroom area)  to "style" my packing for an upcoming trip. He would think I was crazy or bother me and make unnecessary silly comments, lol.


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress






It's awfully cute tho !


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> The shoulders look good and the sleeves look perfect to me
> Actually it looks kind of fantastic
> Does it feel big ??
> What does the seamstress say ?



The seamstress said she could put in a smaller shoulder pad but that it shouldn't be taken out entirely because it needs some structure. My shoulders are by far my broadest part and are made to look bigger since I have a very small waist, so I am always a little conscious of drawing too much attention to them! The sleeves she said are a good length, and I definitely think she's right, especially with the tulle taken off. She did pin it throughout the waist and it looked much better when it was fitted that way! I would also want to add a little hook closure since the jacket has no button.  I'm going to think/sleep on it for a day or two and then make up my mind!


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I love the skirt and sweater combo! And the jeans, striped top and long jacket. If you did not get the striped top, I'm sure you could find one elsewhere.
> I am kicking DH out of the house ( or at least the bedroom area)  to "style" my packing for an upcoming trip. He would think I was crazy or bother me and make unnecessary silly comments, lol.



Those pesky husbands !!
Haha!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3741600
> 
> 
> It's awfully cute tho !



I agree! I love the style and colors, and it's a really good price, but if it doesn't pass my "touch test" it's a no go unfortunately!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> The seamstress said she could put in a smaller shoulder pad but that it shouldn't be taken out entirely because it needs some structure. My shoulders are by far my broadest part and are made to look bigger since I have a very small waist, so I am always a little conscious of drawing too much attention to them! The sleeves she said are a good length, and I definitely think she's right, especially with the tulle taken off. She did pin it throughout the waist and it looked much better when it was fitted that way! I would also want to add a little hook closure since the jacket has no button.  I'm going to think/sleep on it for a day or two and then make up my mind!



You'd take off the tulle?
Love that detail but I guess for work it might not be appropriate 
The hook and eye idea is brilliant


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> I agree! I love the style and colors, and it's a really good price, but if it doesn't pass my "touch test" it's a no go unfortunately!



Agree !


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Btw ladies ... does any of you have this pink Seoul 2015 jacket?  It has amazing trim details and the mother-of-pearl like buttons are so beautiful.  It has become available at my store's sale.  This piece was quite highly priced.  I am wondering if I should buy something from 2015 or buy another Data collection piece.  Conversely, Chanel is timeless.  Interested to find out what you all think about past versus current Chanel pieces from the store, especially during the markdowns where the prices make everything so purchase-friendly.



Look what I found !!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Love my new jacket!  How many Chanel jackets are too many?


----------



## pigleto972001

There can never be enough. Sadly I don't have the budget to realize that haha


----------



## EmileH

Cafecreme both pieces look great on you. If I had to vote I would go for the green two way top. I tried it in Paris and it was really fun.

Karen your jacket looks great with that dress.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> You'd take off the tulle?
> Love that detail but I guess for work it might not be appropriate
> The hook and eye idea is brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741613



The tulle is actually detachable and can be buttoned on and off, so I would probably leave it on most of the time and then remove it when it is not appropriate. The tulle is what made me notice it in the first place! I originally asked if they could put a button and make a buttonhole but the way the jacket is cut it can't be done, but a hook and eye closure is doable!


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.



This looks feminine and chic at the same time. It's beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

Karenaellen said:


> I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.



This is gorgeous!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Cafecreme both pieces look great on you. If I had to vote I would go for the green two way top. I tried it in Paris and it was really fun.
> 
> Karen your jacket looks great with that dress.



Thank you, PbP! I love the look of the green two way top but I couldn't get passed the fabric - i have very sensitive skin and I was itching after a couple of minutes. But the colors were divine!


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Love my new jacket!  How many Chanel jackets are too many?


Smashing !
You look
Marvelous!
When you figure how many is too many let me know ASAP!


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.



That fits you like it was made for you 
Those sneaky jackets ....
It's completely understandable you took this home with you


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> The tulle is actually detachable and can be buttoned on and off, so I would probably leave it on most of the time and then remove it when it is not appropriate. The tulle is what made me notice it in the first place! I originally asked if they could put a button and make a buttonhole but the way the jacket is cut it can't be done, but a hook and eye closure is doable!



Ahhh
The tulle is such a cool feature 
Nice to have options 
Love the pink color and the lighter weight and fabric of the this Cuba jacket 
It looks so good with jeans or white pants too 
Ok it would look good with a lot of things --
If you keep thinking about it tonight then you know!
And it's not itchy -- there is that.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> It doesn't help that I have put 2 kg in the last 2 weeks for some unknown reason
> View attachment 3741344
> 
> And the skirt with the cardigan
> View attachment 3741345
> 
> View attachment 3741346


Your body was made for Chanel, woman!  Karl should make you an ambassador.


----------



## TankerToad

Saw this today 
Another runway jacket 
Same price as the beaded black jacket we all love 
This one is a more unstructured look
Softer fit, not as tailored 
Very different
But equally as special 
The bead work/sequins are very sparkly and the jacket has a lot of movement to it Notice it was styled to tone it down - it is a showstopper


----------



## Sunlitshadows

cafecreme15 said:


> I agree! I love the style and colors, and it's a really good price, but if it doesn't pass my "touch test" it's a no go unfortunately!


That is wise.  I have made foolish purchases in my life that go to waste due to lack of comfort.  A small waist and wide shoulders sounds like a good problem to have to me, as a person with the opposite build!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Ahhh
> The tulle is such a cool feature
> Nice to have options
> Love the pink color and the lighter weight and fabric of the this Cuba jacket
> It looks so good with jeans or white pants too
> Ok it would look good with a lot of things --
> If you keep thinking about it tonight then you know!
> And it's not itchy -- there is that.



Haha yes exactly! Definitely in the plus column [emoji23] If I can't stop thinking about it for the next couple of days then I may pull the trigger! Every few minutes I keep going back and forth in my head between "it's almost 3,000 for a linen pink blazer! Are you out of your mind?!" and "but it is so classic and versatile and will last forever!"

Ironically, I went to the store looking for another jacket from the data center collection I tried on last week that the SA anticipated would make the sale. Someone must have bought it, and I was feeling almost relieved that the decision about it was made for me. Then I saw this one from Cuba and liked it even better than the other one!


----------



## cafecreme15

Karenaellen said:


> That is wise.  I have made foolish purchases in my life that go to waste due to lack of comfort.  A small waist and wide shoulders sounds like a good problem to have to me, as a person with the opposite build!



So have I! I am trying to learn to be more in touch with what my body is telling me when I am trying something on, because it is very easy to get caught up in the excitement and ignore it. This happens all the time to me with shoes especially. Then when I get home and the adrenaline wears off, I notice how uncomfortable it is. Thankfully wide shoulders and small waist is an easy fix - just need to fit to the shoulders and do some tailoring in the waist. I have to remind myself that these garments are for a lifetime and it is worth taking the time to get it alerted perfectly.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha yes exactly! Definitely in the plus column [emoji23] If I can't stop thinking about it for the next couple of days then I may pull the trigger! Every few minutes I keep going back and forth in my head between "it's almost 3,000 for a linen pink blazer! Are you out of your mind?!" and "but it is so classic and versatile and will last forever!"


How will it look after you've had it on for a while?  Will the linen wrinkle, particularly at the elbows?  Would that bother you?  If I wear linen, it has to look good with that wrinkled, worn in look, because that invariably happens, particularly in the heat of summer.


----------



## TankerToad

Button detail
Runway style


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.


Stunning and it works so well over the stripes!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha yes exactly! Definitely in the plus column [emoji23] If I can't stop thinking about it for the next couple of days then I may pull the trigger! Every few minutes I keep going back and forth in my head between "it's almost 3,000 for a linen pink blazer! Are you out of your mind?!" and "but it is so classic and versatile and will last forever!"
> 
> Ironically, I went to the store looking for another jacket from the data center collection I tried on last week that the SA anticipated would make the sale. Someone must have bought it, and I was feeling almost relieved that the decision about it was made for me. Then I saw this one from Cuba and liked it even better than the other one!



Funny how that can happen
Especially with Chanel 
Seems there is always something unexpected!
Look into your closet and see how it might work with things you already have ....


----------



## cafecreme15

Karenaellen said:


> How will it look after you've had it on for a while?  Will the linen wrinkle, particularly at the elbows?  Would that bother you?  If I wear linen, it has to look good with that wrinkled, worn in look, because that invariably happens, particularly in the heat of summer.



Hmmm that's a good point. I didn't think of that! I think it was a cotton-linen blend, so maybe not as prone to wrinkling? I like when my blazers have a pressed and fresh look to them.


----------



## estallal

Hi, first time posting here. Got this jacket today but am not entirely sure yet. What do you think of this jacket? Is it hard to style? TIA.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Funny how that can happen
> Especially with Chanel
> Seems there is always something unexpected!
> Look into your closet and see how it might work with things you already have ....



Right? Love the pink jacket but I thought I'd be able to make a safe escape with money in my pocket! [emoji85][emoji389] it would actually go with a lot in my closet...I wear a ton of jeans when I am off duty, both blue and white in the summer. For work it would look nice with a black skirt, over a black or cream dress, and with black, navy, gray, or beige trousers. 

What sort of blouse do you think would look best under it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Re:estallal 

like it w a belt as on the runway. I tried w the skirt but the skirt was so expensive !!!! I think there's a lot of colors that it can go w many things. The tweed is pretty !


----------



## TankerToad

estallal said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Got this jacket today but am not entirely sure yet. What do you think of this jacket? Is it hard to style? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741938



I also tried this [emoji4]
Agree it looks nice belted but also open - but the main thing is that you love it!!
How do you feel when you put it on?
It's a lovely piece .


----------



## ailoveresale

estallal said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Got this jacket today but am not entirely sure yet. What do you think of this jacket? Is it hard to style? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741938



I saw this as well - it is super cute! I think it could be styled with jeans and a white t, or over a navy skirt (maybe a lace one like on the runway), with white wide leg trousers or white jeans... endless possibilities!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> My experiments after the style lessons, had to stop as DH got home and if he sees me he will be kidding me the whole next week.
> View attachment 3741330
> 
> The sale skirt that PQP got [emoji12] and the Cosmopolite skirt, and the black long jacket. The chanel stylist said that this is perfect
> View attachment 3741334
> 
> View attachment 3741335
> 
> Then with black Jeans- it does look rock and roll!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741336
> 
> With the t-  shirt with the mermaid skirt and the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741337
> 
> View attachment 3741338
> 
> The mermaid skirt with the sweater
> View attachment 3741339
> View attachment 3741341
> 
> With the cream jacket is a bit more difficult
> View attachment 3741342
> 
> View attachment 3741343



Everything looks amazing!! Ari style sessions indeed [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? Love the pink jacket but I thought I'd be able to make a safe escape with money in my pocket! [emoji85][emoji389] it would actually go with a lot in my closet...I wear a ton of jeans when I am off duty, both blue and white in the summer. For work it would look nice with a black skirt, over a black or cream dress, and with black, navy, gray, or beige trousers.
> 
> What sort of blouse do you think would look best under it?



Well it sounds like you are done  for [emoji6]
On the runway it was shown with the Cuba T shirt and fringe skirt 
But in real life you could wear it with just about anything from a white or black t shirt or bodysuit 
Cotton blouse 
Knit shells 
Even over a dress
It's a solid color so really it could go over so much 
Because it's has such a nice fitted shape - a closer fitting underpinning may accentuate the jacket more?
This jacket has such a feminine but tailored silhouette 
Said this before but love the summer weight of this blazer 
And the tulle !!


----------



## Finnigan

Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds. 
@ari love your styling session! 
@ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42. 

I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented. 

So here it goes.  

1) with Black top, pants, pumps




2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)





3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)







4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!










5) with white tank and denim culottes.



6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.


----------



## estallal

TankerToad said:


> I also tried this [emoji4]
> Agree it looks nice belted but also open - but the main thing is that you love it!!
> How do you feel when you put it on?
> It's a lovely piece .



It was love at first sight in the store! But I kind of doubt myself when it comes to Chanel jackets for some reason. [emoji28]



pigleto972001 said:


> Re:estallal
> 
> like it w a belt as on the runway. I tried w the skirt but the skirt was so expensive !!!! I think there's a lot of colors that it can go w many things. The tweed is pretty !


Yes! I found the color to be fresh. 



ailoveresale said:


> I saw this as well - it is super cute! I think it could be styled with jeans and a white t, or over a navy skirt (maybe a lace one like on the runway), with white wide leg trousers or white jeans... endless possibilities!



Love the navy skirt idea!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? Love the pink jacket but I thought I'd be able to make a safe escape with money in my pocket! [emoji85][emoji389] it would actually go with a lot in my closet...I wear a ton of jeans when I am off duty, both blue and white in the summer. For work it would look nice with a black skirt, over a black or cream dress, and with black, navy, gray, or beige trousers.
> 
> What sort of blouse do you think would look best under it?






The buttons on this !!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3742063
> View attachment 3742064
> 
> The buttons on this !!!


Agree!  It's the buttons and the minute details of Chanel that get me every time!


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds.
> @ari love your styling session!
> @ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42.
> 
> I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> 1) with Black top, pants, pumps
> 
> View attachment 3741983
> 
> 
> 2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)
> 
> View attachment 3741984
> 
> 
> 
> 3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741985
> View attachment 3741986
> 
> 
> 
> 4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3741987
> View attachment 3741988
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741990
> 
> 
> 
> 5) with white tank and denim culottes.
> View attachment 3741989
> 
> 
> 6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 3742002



Wow!!!
Thank you for your style session 
The jacket is phenomenal on you 
Love it with every outfit 
You will definitely get max wear out of your new Ritz chanel fringe jacket 
It is one of the really best jackets of the season - can understand why it makes your heart flutter 
And the lace skirt the robot jacket works !!  Like it with the darker shoes!
You look so put together -
So stylish


----------



## TankerToad

estallal said:


> It was love at first sight in the store! But I kind of doubt myself when it comes to Chanel jackets for some reason. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> Yes! I found the color to be fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the navy skirt idea!



Trust yourself !
You will find so many ways to wear this !  They tweed is fabulous on this


----------



## ari

cafecreme15 said:


> Right? Love the pink jacket but I thought I'd be able to make a safe escape with money in my pocket! [emoji85][emoji389] it would actually go with a lot in my closet...I wear a ton of jeans when I am off duty, both blue and white in the summer. For work it would look nice with a black skirt, over a black or cream dress, and with black, navy, gray, or beige trousers.
> 
> What sort of blouse do you think would look best under it?







I love it here


----------



## marielyse

How to wear Cosmopolite on the farm...photos from French Stylist magazine


----------



## EmileH

Finnigan said:


> Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds.
> @ari love your styling session!
> @ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42.
> 
> I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> 1) with Black top, pants, pumps
> 
> View attachment 3741983
> 
> 
> 2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)
> 
> View attachment 3741984
> 
> 
> 
> 3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741985
> View attachment 3741986
> 
> 
> 
> 4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3741987
> View attachment 3741988
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741990
> 
> 
> 
> 5) with white tank and denim culottes.
> View attachment 3741989
> 
> 
> 6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 3742002



Fabulous outfits! That fringe jacket was made for you! It's a natural and clearly it works well with your wardrobe. I feel most comfortable when I bring home a piece that instantly works with half a dozen things that I already have. Well done!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous outfits! That fringe jacket was made for you! It's a natural and clearly it works well with your wardrobe. I feel most comfortable when I bring home a piece that instantly works with half a dozen things that I already have. Well done!



This is great advice!


----------



## ari

Finnigan said:


> Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds.
> @ari love your styling session!
> @ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42.
> 
> I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> 1) with Black top, pants, pumps
> 
> View attachment 3741983
> 
> 
> 2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)
> 
> View attachment 3741984
> 
> 
> 
> 3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741985
> View attachment 3741986
> 
> 
> 
> 4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3741987
> View attachment 3741988
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741990
> 
> 
> 
> 5) with white tank and denim culottes.
> View attachment 3741989
> 
> 
> 6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 3742002


Great looks for a great jacket! Love it with everything! I'm trying to find nice pencil leather skirt now [emoji23][emoji23] congrats Finnigan!


ailoveresale said:


> Everything looks amazing!! Ari style sessions indeed [emoji4]


ailoveresale, thank you, I'm just a copycat!


estallal said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Got this jacket today but am not entirely sure yet. What do you think of this jacket? Is it hard to style? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741938


I loved it on the runway with the belt! 


TankerToad said:


> Saw this today
> Another runway jacket
> Same price as the beaded black jacket we all love
> This one is a more unstructured look
> Softer fit, not as tailored
> Very different
> But equally as special
> The bead work/sequins are very sparkly and the jacket has a lot of movement to it Notice it was styled to tone it down - it is a showstopper
> View attachment 3741681
> View attachment 3741682
> View attachment 3741683
> View attachment 3741684


Just gorgeous! [emoji173]️


Karenaellen said:


> I couldn't resist this beautiful jacket that snuck up on me from the sale.



It is gorgeous jacket Karenaellen! Congrats! I love it with this dress!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Your body was made for Chanel, woman!  Karl should make you an ambassador.


Karenaellen, thank you [emoji4] I wish[emoji23][emoji23]


Karenaellen said:


> Love my new jacket!  How many Chanel jackets are too many?


Gorgeous on you! Actually I tried it and it looked good! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress


I have this in black and love it. I was very close to buying this for the colors too, but the price stopped me. 


cafecreme15 said:


> At the sale right now! Can't decide if I like this enough to have the extensive alterations done...thoughts? It's a 36 and I'm a 34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741546
> View attachment 3741547


Actually I've never seen anyone looking better IRL in this jacket, than you. I have similar built but my size on me looked horrible. 


Pourquoipas said:


> As said before: Ari style sessions
> My preferred are the zip skirt with the T or long jacket and the slim jeans. Super!


[emoji4] thank you!


chaneljewel said:


> Ari, thanks for posting all of these photos.  It's so helpful to see your style combinations.  You wear the pieces well!
> You posted earlier that the back of the mermaid skirt is revealing.   Can you show a picture of it?  Thanks.



Haha, I'll try to take some photos, it is just too clingy and without slip is kind of strange.[emoji12]


----------



## ari

xiaoxiao said:


> This is my favorite!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3741398





Fabulousity630 said:


> Ari,
> You look amazing in each look! You have such great style and made some fabulous purchases! Congrats and thanks for sharing!





cafecreme15 said:


> All gorgeous outfits! You have such elegance and style!



Thank you xiaoxiao, Fabulousity and cafecreme
You ladies are too kind to me! [emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3742063
> View attachment 3742064
> 
> The buttons on this !!!



Same buttons as my striped tank. Four on back. My SA said hand painted. That's why it was pricy. I love that jacket too. The shoulders didn't work on me even in the 40


----------



## dharma

estallal said:


> Hi, first time posting here. Got this jacket today but am not entirely sure yet. What do you think of this jacket? Is it hard to style? TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741938


This is a great find! Play around with your current wardrobe, it looks like a very versatile color and shape. The cropped arm length is perfect for warm weather and showing off bracelets. Start with a basic tee and jeans then step it to trousers and skirts, a simple cami or silk tank, a full skirt with belt, you will have a lot of fun playing!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Finnegan, that jacket was made for you. Looks great. I love the style sessions ladies !! Keep going. 


The farm editorial is funny haha. The one lady sprawled on her tractor ... lolol.


----------



## dharma

Finnigan said:


> Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds.
> @ari love your styling session!
> @ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42.
> 
> I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> 1) with Black top, pants, pumps
> 
> View attachment 3741983
> 
> 
> 2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)
> 
> View attachment 3741984
> 
> 
> 
> 3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741985
> View attachment 3741986
> 
> 
> 
> 4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3741987
> View attachment 3741988
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741990
> 
> 
> 
> 5) with white tank and denim culottes.
> View attachment 3741989
> 
> 
> 6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 3742002


Congrats!!! Every outfit is perfect! This jacket doesn't need much. If you wanted to add a velvet trouser for the holidays that would be nice. Doesn't have to be the Chanel one. This is my favorite jacket of the season. I love seeing it here!!!


----------



## dharma

marielyse said:


> How to wear Cosmopolite on the farm...photos from French Stylist magazine


I love the cream skirt. Is this the mermaid skirt? I hope it didn't get tractor grease on it!


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> The seamstress said she could put in a smaller shoulder pad but that it shouldn't be taken out entirely because it needs some structure. My shoulders are by far my broadest part and are made to look bigger since I have a very small waist, so I am always a little conscious of drawing too much attention to them! The sleeves she said are a good length, and I definitely think she's right, especially with the tulle taken off. She did pin it throughout the waist and it looked much better when it was fitted that way! I would also want to add a little hook closure since the jacket has no button.  I'm going to think/sleep on it for a day or two and then make up my mind!


Was your photo after pinning? It looks really nice on you and your seamstress sounds great. I love it on you but only you can decide if it's too much $ for a linen jacket. It is pricey, no question, but if it stretches your current wardrobe and you see yourself wearing it a lot, it could be worth it.  But if you don't have a long summer season and think the money is better used toward a more versatile piece, even at full price, then that's something to consider.


----------



## dharma

cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress


I love this jacket and am so excited to own the black version. Itchy is a deal breaker though, you will never reach for it unless you are one that likes to suffer for fashion 
Sometimes I find reasons like this a blessing, as it's all so beautiful and difficult to say no.


----------



## dharma

I was so happy that my SA held this for me the minute thoughts of Sale hit the collective consciousness. It was touch and go since they weren't sure if it would be marked down since it was a black jacket and black usually doesn't go to sale. But I had told myself that I would only get it on sale since it has limited use for me. Of course I was wrong, there are dozens of ways to wear it and I'm thrilled. 
The black reversible jacket


As soon as I can I'll post other ways to style it, but I probably will wear it most with leather skinny pants or denim. I'm thinking of a silk satin pant for evening. Backwards as a tux jacket with a tee or tank and slim pants. Over a slip dress...... I'm so happy!


----------



## dharma

I tried it with my black lace skirt but I'm not sure. I think the shoes are throwing me and I need a heel or if it's a flat it needs to be heavier. I'm pretty sure if I play with the proportions I can get it to work. 
OT, I think it hysterical that this is an ankle length skirt on me, but on gorgeous @ari it's just below the knee.  I do love it though, the sheer bottom lace helps it visually plus the opaque part is covering what needs to be covered because of my lack of height.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> I was so happy that my SA held this for me the minute thoughts of Sale hit the collective consciousness. It was touch and go since they weren't sure if it would be marked down since it was a black jacket and black usually doesn't go to sale. But I had told myself that I would only get it on sale since it has limited use for me. Of course I was wrong, there are dozens of ways to wear it and I'm thrilled.
> The black reversible jacket
> View attachment 3742272
> 
> As soon as I can I'll post other ways to style it, but I probably will wear it most with leather skinny pants or denim. I'm thinking of a silk satin pant for evening. Backwards as a tux jacket with a tee or tank and slim pants. Over a slip dress...... I'm so happy!


You look fabulous!!  The jacket is perfect on you, and I like the second look too.  The skirt is fabulous.  It would be long on me too...lol.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I tried it with my black lace skirt but I'm not sure. I think the shoes are throwing me and I need a heel or if it's a flat it needs to be heavier. I'm pretty sure if I play with the proportions I can get it to work.
> OT, I think it hysterical that this is an ankle length skirt on me, but on gorgeous @ari it's just below the knee.  I do love it though, the sheer bottom lace helps it visually plus the opaque part is covering what needs to be covered because of my lack of height.
> View attachment 3742274



Yay!!! Congratulations! I'm so glad that you were able to get it on sale. The skirt is perfect on you. Lucky you! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I tried it with my black lace skirt but I'm not sure. I think the shoes are throwing me and I need a heel or if it's a flat it needs to be heavier. I'm pretty sure if I play with the proportions I can get it to work.
> OT, I think it hysterical that this is an ankle length skirt on me, but on gorgeous @ari it's just below the knee.  I do love it though, the sheer bottom lace helps it visually plus the opaque part is covering what needs to be covered because of my lack of height.
> View attachment 3742274



It was meant to be!
Congratulations!
So very pretty


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 3742074
> 
> View attachment 3742075
> 
> I love it here



I was looking for that photo 
Thank you for finding it to share with  her 
Rachel looked so beautiful that night !
That was such a great event [emoji178]


----------



## TankerToad

marielyse said:


> How to wear Cosmopolite on the farm...photos from French Stylist magazine



OMG!!
Adore this magazine style editorial
I saved them to my files !
Thank you for posting these--
The play of farm and grit against the over the glam and glitz of this collection is nothing short of brilliant
So unexpected 
Such a visual surprise 
Makes each outfit pop
And love the lounging poses 
With work vehicles as their chase lounges 
Extremely impressed
And the color contrast of the machinery with the Chanel !!!
Wowowow


----------



## Pourquoipas

Finnigan said:


> Wow so many great pics! Love seeing everyone's sales finds.
> @ari love your styling session!
> @ms piggy, too bad this jacket didn't make it into your collection, it is a very beautiful piece of art from Karl @miss argile Karl's brilliance made me look lean and radiant LOL. I'm 5'8" and this jacket is a 42.
> 
> I took some time to play with my new fringe jacket with some inspiration from the Chanel styling session that Ari so kindly documented.
> 
> So here it goes.
> 
> 1) with Black top, pants, pumps
> 
> View attachment 3741983
> 
> 
> 2) With white T, leather skirt and sandals...(shamelessly copying the stylist at the Chanel session)
> 
> View attachment 3741984
> 
> 
> 
> 3) white T and black jeans and stiletto booties (my comfort zone)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741985
> View attachment 3741986
> 
> 
> 
> 4) this was an interesting inspiration from Ari's photos with the bright blouse. I happen to have a very similar coloured silk shirt so I tried it. I think I like this combo!
> 
> View attachment 3741987
> View attachment 3741988
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741990
> 
> 
> 
> 5) with white tank and denim culottes.
> View attachment 3741989
> 
> 
> 6) with all the talk of lacy slip dresses I thought I would try a lace skirt I have with the white robot jacket. Unsure about which shoes though.
> 
> View attachment 3742002



Love your cosmopolite jackets looks 1,2 and 3 best! It looks smashing on you! Why are there so many gorgeous jackets this time[emoji23]?


I saw the lace skirt styled with the robot at the boutique but I somehow don't much like this combination. Probably the symbolic soft core with harsh data-world shell is lost on me.  I prefer the white robot as a suit or with plain black skirts or jeans.

Usually I do my little 'style sessions' with every new jacket or skirt but end up only wearing the combination I preferred. Must be my twisted mind[emoji849]


----------



## ari

dharma said:


> I was so happy that my SA held this for me the minute thoughts of Sale hit the collective consciousness. It was touch and go since they weren't sure if it would be marked down since it was a black jacket and black usually doesn't go to sale. But I had told myself that I would only get it on sale since it has limited use for me. Of course I was wrong, there are dozens of ways to wear it and I'm thrilled.
> The black reversible jacket
> View attachment 3742272
> 
> As soon as I can I'll post other ways to style it, but I probably will wear it most with leather skinny pants or denim. I'm thinking of a silk satin pant for evening. Backwards as a tux jacket with a tee or tank and slim pants. Over a slip dress...... I'm so happy!


dharma, congrats [emoji898][emoji323] this a beautiful jacket and it looks gorgeous on you! You are lucky [emoji256] to get it on sale! 


dharma said:


> I tried it with my black lace skirt but I'm not sure. I think the shoes are throwing me and I need a heel or if it's a flat it needs to be heavier. I'm pretty sure if I play with the proportions I can get it to work.
> OT, I think it hysterical that this is an ankle length skirt on me, but on gorgeous @ari it's just below the knee.  I do love it though, the sheer bottom lace helps it visually plus the opaque part is covering what needs to be covered because of my lack of height.
> View attachment 3742274



It looks great actually longer!  Love it with the jacket ! What are other ideas to wear this skirt? 
I found it difficult to pair it with light tops, and the skirt is beautiful, but strange, it's not A line, nor pencil, just loose .. I think I'll wear it mostly casual with flats and a t shirt.


----------



## TankerToad

Lily Collins in Chanel Data jacket with lace underpinning 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Genie27

Ari, can I tell you how much I love all these looks? They look so beautifully pulled together. You did a fantastic job - thank you for sharing.

All the sale finds are great and that gold-sequinned black jacket TT posted - it's the same one that matches the castle-party spy shot dress, yes? It's stunning.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> dharma, congrats [emoji898][emoji323] this a beautiful jacket and it looks gorgeous on you! You are lucky [emoji256] to get it on sale!
> 
> 
> It looks great actually longer!  Love it with the jacket ! What are other ideas to wear this skirt?
> I found it difficult to pair it with light tops, and the skirt is beautiful, but strange, it's not A line, nor pencil, just loose .. I think I'll wear it mostly casual with flats and a t shirt.


Ari, I'm going to play with this skirt today because I want to take it on a trip. I'll take some pictures. I agree that it's best casual. One would think with the lace it could be dressy but casual seems to play down the sexy vibe and makes it cooler and less fussy.  It was with flats on the runway, I think the stylist did it right! Sadly those runway shoes look ridiculous on me. Short girl/big feet= bad proportion. I would like to get the pearl and braided slide, I think you have them.


----------



## dharma

Not as whimsical as the farm spread but here is how Neimans in the US presents the collection in their latest mailer. I included the price pages. Not groundbreaking for styling the jackets but inspirational in their own way. I love the velvet necklace shown with the sequins blazer.


----------



## dharma




----------



## dharma




----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> I was so happy that my SA held this for me the minute thoughts of Sale hit the collective consciousness. It was touch and go since they weren't sure if it would be marked down since it was a black jacket and black usually doesn't go to sale. But I had told myself that I would only get it on sale since it has limited use for me. Of course I was wrong, there are dozens of ways to wear it and I'm thrilled.
> The black reversible jacket
> View attachment 3742272
> 
> As soon as I can I'll post other ways to style it, but I probably will wear it most with leather skinny pants or denim. I'm thinking of a silk satin pant for evening. Backwards as a tux jacket with a tee or tank and slim pants. Over a slip dress...... I'm so happy!



This is definitely your jacket! It looks marvelous styled that way[emoji7]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Close up of my lovely new jacket.  I think it would be terrific with


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> Close up of my lovely new jacket.  I think it would be terrific with


a pink top.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dharma

Karenaellen said:


> a pink top.  Any suggestions?


What a gorgeous tweed! Black, grey and white are obvious, I think pink would work as any "greyed-out" pastel, lavender could be nice, cream or ivory. It's so delicate, I wouldn't overwhelm it. Was this pre spring or part of data center? It's so pretty.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Well it sounds like you are done  for [emoji6]
> On the runway it was shown with the Cuba T shirt and fringe skirt
> But in real life you could wear it with just about anything from a white or black t shirt or bodysuit
> Cotton blouse
> Knit shells
> Even over a dress
> It's a solid color so really it could go over so much
> Because it's has such a nice fitted shape - a closer fitting underpinning may accentuate the jacket more?
> This jacket has such a feminine but tailored silhouette
> Said this before but love the summer weight of this blazer
> And the tulle !!


Yes, it really is so versatile! I actually dreamt about it last night and woke up a couple of times with a little anxiety over the decision!



TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3742063
> View attachment 3742064
> 
> The buttons on this !!!


Yes the buttons are amazing! Which is why I wish it had a button closure on the front. Something that special should be front and center on the jacket.


ari said:


> View attachment 3742074
> 
> View attachment 3742075
> 
> I love it here


This look is AMAZING!


dharma said:


> Was your photo after pinning? It looks really nice on you and your seamstress sounds great. I love it on you but only you can decide if it's too much $ for a linen jacket. It is pricey, no question, but if it stretches your current wardrobe and you see yourself wearing it a lot, it could be worth it.  But if you don't have a long summer season and think the money is better used toward a more versatile piece, even at full price, then that's something to consider.


This is my main hold up. I could see myself wearing this a lot and pairing it with a lot of different things already in my wardrobe. I would even start wearing this in the spring season around March and April and keep it in rotation through September. I also like light pink for winter, but my SA seemed somewhat appalled at the idea of wearing this in the winter time. But stretching the seasons a little bit is the only way I could semi-justify it. I just can't spend this much money and only be able to wear the jacket for 3 months.  It's gorgeous, but I find myself wishing it was about $1,000 cheaper... 


dharma said:


> I love this jacket and am so excited to own the black version. Itchy is a deal breaker though, you will never reach for it unless you are one that likes to suffer for fashion
> Sometimes I find reasons like this a blessing, as it's all so beautiful and difficult to say no.


Haha yes! Was actually pretty relieved when I realized it was uncomfortable


----------



## argcdg

dharma said:


> View attachment 3742405
> View attachment 3742409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as whimsical as the farm spread but here is how Neimans in the US presents the collection in their latest mailer. I included the price pages. Not groundbreaking for styling the jackets but inspirational in their own way. I love the velvet necklace shown with the sequins blazer.


The coat in the top pic is heaven. I know it is probably very bulky in real life but it's gorgeous in that photo.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> a pink top.  Any suggestions?


Beautiful. Saks in NY has the matching skirt on sale - if you are looking for the full suit!


----------



## cafecreme15

dharma said:


> Was your photo after pinning? It looks really nice on you and your seamstress sounds great. I love it on you but only you can decide if it's too much $ for a linen jacket. It is pricey, no question, but if it stretches your current wardrobe and you see yourself wearing it a lot, it could be worth it.  But if you don't have a long summer season and think the money is better used toward a more versatile piece, even at full price, then that's something to consider.



Also, the photos were before pinning!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, it really is so versatile! I actually dreamt about it last night and woke up a couple of times with a little anxiety over the decision!
> 
> 
> Yes the buttons are amazing! Which is why I wish it had a button closure on the front. Something that special should be front and center on the jacket.
> 
> This look is AMAZING!
> 
> This is my main hold up. I could see myself wearing this a lot and pairing it with a lot of different things already in my wardrobe. I would even start wearing this in the spring season around March and April and keep it in rotation through September. I also like light pink for winter, but my SA seemed somewhat appalled at the idea of wearing this in the winter time. But stretching the seasons a little bit is the only way I could semi-justify it. I just can't spend this much money and only be able to wear the jacket for 3 months.  It's gorgeous, but I find myself wishing it was about $1,000 cheaper...
> 
> Haha yes! Was actually pretty relieved when I realized it was uncomfortable


The color can be worn anytime it is the fabric that makes a garment more seasonal.   You cane wear pink wool in winter but linen would be more difficult


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> I was so happy that my SA held this for me the minute thoughts of Sale hit the collective consciousness. It was touch and go since they weren't sure if it would be marked down since it was a black jacket and black usually doesn't go to sale. But I had told myself that I would only get it on sale since it has limited use for me. Of course I was wrong, there are dozens of ways to wear it and I'm thrilled.
> The black reversible jacket
> View attachment 3742272
> 
> As soon as I can I'll post other ways to style it, but I probably will wear it most with leather skinny pants or denim. I'm thinking of a silk satin pant for evening. Backwards as a tux jacket with a tee or tank and slim pants. Over a slip dress...... I'm so happy!


So happy you got this!  It looks fantastic!


----------



## pigleto972001

At my local store. Husband loves the pants. He also liked the tank top. I said stop. Lol!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> The color can be worn anytime it is the fabric that makes a garment more seasonal.   You cane wear pink wool in winter but linen would be more difficult



Yes this is true! The SA said I could stretch the season to March/April - September, so it would be a good 6-7 months. I honestly can't stop thinking about the jacket, but it is just so much darn money [emoji85]


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3742796
> 
> 
> At my local store. Husband loves the pants. He also liked the tank top. I said stop. Lol!


I keep seeing this jacket and love it so much.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes this is true! The SA said I could stretch the season to March/April - September, so it would be a good 6-7 months. I honestly can't stop thinking about the jacket, but it is just so much darn money [emoji85]


I would agree with that if in a warmer climate. The fabric does look light and spring/summer.  When it comes to the bottom line it is still a pretty pink blazer that you might be able to find for less with another line.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> I keep seeing this jacket and love it so much.



The sleeper jacket of the season !


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I would agree with that if in a warmer climate. The fabric does look light and spring/summer.  When it comes to the bottom line it is still a pretty pink blazer that you might be able to find for less with another line.


Very true. I actually looked up light pink blazers from jcrew, banana republic, and all the department stores, and even though there were some that were quite similar, I just didn't have the same reaction as I did to the Chanel one (of course). Now I'm leaning more toward foregoing it and saving money to buy other things over the course of the year since this is somewhat of an impulsive find. Although chances are I will be gung-ho tomorrow! I change my mind from hour to hour LOL


----------



## pigleto972001

Been there done that ! My issue is would the pink have longevity ? It's an individual decision. 

Saw the sale items at my local store. There is a matching dress to the white and black chain cashmere cardigan. Also in black and red. The Cuba green jacket w pink fringe was there. I did not see the navy double breasted blazer but I did see the matching skirt. 

Is anyone getting this one on sale?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Been there done that ! My issue is would the pink have longevity ? It's an individual decision.
> 
> Saw the sale items at my local store. There is a matching dress to the white and black chain cashmere cardigan. Also in black and red. The Cuba green jacket w pink fringe was there. I did not see the navy double breasted blazer but I did see the matching skirt.
> 
> Is anyone getting this one on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743027



Yes I was considering this as well. The pink is gorgeous but I almost wish it came in light gray or something...but then again I have so much in my wardrobe that would go with the pink. GAH ‍♀️


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Been there done that ! My issue is would the pink have longevity ? It's an individual decision.
> 
> Saw the sale items at my local store. There is a matching dress to the white and black chain cashmere cardigan. Also in black and red. The Cuba green jacket w pink fringe was there. I did not see the navy double breasted blazer but I did see the matching skirt.
> 
> Is anyone getting this one on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743027


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> Been there done that ! My issue is would the pink have longevity ? It's an individual decision.
> 
> Saw the sale items at my local store. There is a matching dress to the white and black chain cashmere cardigan. Also in black and red. The Cuba green jacket w pink fringe was there. I did not see the navy double breasted blazer but I did see the matching skirt.
> 
> Is anyone getting this one on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743027



Love the colours of this tweed.  Are you considering it?


----------



## bags to die for

Does this look like a cosmopolitan jacket?
http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/af39a709e527845f5e3072dee3707296


----------



## baghag21

bags to die for said:


> Does this look like a cosmopolitan jacket?
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/af39a709e527845f5e3072dee3707296
> View attachment 3743463



Yes, it's Look 24 from the Cosmopolite collection.

Liu Wen wore it as well.

.


----------



## pigleto972001

baghag21 said:


> Love the colours of this tweed.  Are you considering it?



Sadly no  it's a little baggy on me and I spent it elsewhere. I think the tweed is amazing  it's nice and lightweight. [emoji106]


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Yes, it's Look 24 from the Cosmopolite collection.
> 
> Liu Wen wore it as well.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743487
> View attachment 3743488



Love this!


----------



## bags to die for

baghag21 said:


> Yes, it's Look 24 from the Cosmopolite collection.
> 
> Liu Wen wore it as well.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743487
> View attachment 3743488


Thanks! I only recognised the buttons.


----------



## lulilu

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743081
> View attachment 3743082



Did you get it?


----------



## TankerToad

bags to die for said:


> Thanks! I only recognised the buttons.



Me too
The buttons and the fabric 
Haven't seen this is person
 yet 
I think this is it too at the Marais Chanel Event


----------



## TankerToad

Beautiful styling at the Prive opening last week in Korea


----------



## TankerToad

Also seen there 
Chanel Fall RTW


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Love the Brooches on this Jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Another sighting of the infamous fringe jacket


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Another sighting of the infamous fringe jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743608


Haha...are you posting this to torture me?!


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> Me too
> The buttons and the fabric
> Haven't seen this is person
> yet
> I think this is it too at the Marais Chanel Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3743597
> View attachment 3743598


My SA took it out the other but I did't try, the fabric is a bit too warm for my weather. There are just so many gorgeous options this season!


----------



## miss argile

Now I really want this too, but cant seem to find an occation to wear it for my lifestyle.


----------



## 911snowball

TT, you find the most interesting IG posts to share.  Thank you!  I am with you on the fringe jacket , chaneljewel, the more I see it the more I want it and it really wasn't on my radar initially but after seeing these photos and the style sessions with Ari, I am really attracted to it.


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> Haha...are you posting this to torture me?!


I'm right there in the toture chamber with you CJ! This was the jacket that caught my eye in the first second of seeing runway pics. It's incredible. Just not in my budget, but sometimes things work out and I'm a very patient person.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Haha...are you posting this to torture me?!


ABSOLUTELY!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743605
> 
> Love the Brooches on this Jacket



Yes!!! I actually stop thinking about a camélia now and start looking for those brooches now...


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes!!! I actually stop thinking about a camélia now and start looking for those brooches now...



What do you think of those crossed dual key coloured crystal brooch with drop pearl?


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes!!! I actually stop thinking about a camélia now and start looking for those brooches now...



I am getting the matching ecru tweed Camilla for my ecru suit jacket but still  thinking about brooches to add an additional look
These add interest to the Jacket 
Don't you think ??


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> What do you think of those crossed dual key coloured crystal brooch with drop pearl?



Beautiful ! Have you seen them on the jacket ? There is a gold tassel that is a nice brooch too


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Haha...are you posting this to torture me?!





Fringe peek a boo


----------



## TankerToad

Beautiful photo from Vogue China


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful ! Have you seen them on the jacket ? There is a gold tassel that is a nice brooch too



No, sadly they are sold out here. The tassel is gorgeous but it will be hard for me to pull off. Would love to see the gold dual key on the ecru jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

This is the same suit as the Vogue China


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> No, sadly they are sold out here. The tassel is gorgeous but it will be hard for me to pull off. Would love to see the gold dual key on the ecru jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> No, sadly they are sold out here. The tassel is gorgeous but it will be hard for me to pull off. Would love to see the gold dual key on the ecru jacket.



I'll send you a photo next week, K?


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> No, sadly they are sold out here. The tassel is gorgeous but it will be hard for me to pull off. Would love to see the gold dual key on the ecru jacket.





This picture is for you !


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> What do you think of those crossed dual key coloured crystal brooch with drop pearl?



Yes the Ritz keys are nice as well. Not sure they are big enough. I'll try this when I pick up my alterations.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> I am getting the matching ecru tweed Camilla for my ecru suit jacket but still  thinking about brooches to add an additional look
> These add interest to the Jacket
> Don't you think ??



SA had the matching camélia but advised against. She feels the puristic lines need a neater styling . Of course she's not the fashion police either [emoji13]
That's what I like about the 3D bag brooch, it's clear lines rather than flowers. But Karl put a red [emoji259] in Cara's hair so why not...


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> SA had the matching camélia but advised against. She feels the puristic lines need a neater styling . Of course she's not the fashion police either [emoji13]
> That's what I like about the 3D bag brooch, it's clear lines rather than flowers. But Karl put a red [emoji259] in Cara's hair so why not...



Interesting observation 
I'm am not a huge Camilla pin fan in general but liked it on the suit to soften puristic line[emoji6]
I did not like the Gabrielle face pin on it tho 
That pin felt wrong on the suit


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Yes the Ritz keys are nice as well. Not sure they are big enough. I'll try this when I pick up my alterations.



It's fun to play
Picking up my suits next week too
I'm super excited 
Have a long list of things I'm going to try --


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743762
> 
> This picture is for you !


This white blouse is very pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

Two gorgeous pictures of this seasons jackets


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> What do you think of those crossed dual key coloured crystal brooch with drop pearl?


I think that one is very pretty.

I also like to use vintage costumes brooches,  which I find at a friendlier price point.   I try to limit the "CC" overkill


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I think that one is very pretty.
> 
> I also like to use vintage costumes brooches,  which I find at a friendlier price point.   I try to limit the "CC" overkill



Exactly, maybe that's the way to go. Avoid feeling a CC victim and still being infatuated [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

I tried on the fringe jacket today and now I see what all the fuss is about. It's amazing!! Way too pricey for me, so I will admire from afar! Also tried on the black jacket with gold trim which was just incredible. I'm hoping my size in this jacket will sneak through to the sale in 6 months but probably not likely. I also decided to pass on the pink Cuba jacket. I kind of had my heart set on having a more classic Chanel jacket for my first and even at sale price I don't want to compromise this. Feeling good and at peace with my decision!


----------



## pigleto972001

Which black jacket cafe creme?

Think you made the right choice ! First chanel jacket -- a more classic silhouette is a good plan


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on the fringe jacket today and now I see what all the fuss is about. It's amazing!! Way too pricey for me, so I will admire from afar! Also tried on the black jacket with gold trim which was just incredible. I'm hoping my size in this jacket will sneak through to the sale in 6 months but probably not likely. I also decided to pass on the pink Cuba jacket. I kind of had my heart set on having a more classic Chanel jacket for my first and even at sale price I don't want to compromise this. Feeling good and at peace with my decision!



Good for you! It's very hard to resist the hype and the lure of the sale. Wait for something that is perfect regardless of price.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Which black jacket cafe creme?
> 
> Think you made the right choice ! First chanel jacket -- a more classic silhouette is a good plan


Thank you, piglet! And yes, I agree! Feeling relieved I have put it to rest. It was the black jacket with gold trim along the front, pockets, and back, and lucite buttons and was $5,100. Unfortunately I don't have pictures because I wasnt in a dressing room when I tried it on.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good for you! It's very hard to resist the hype and the lure of the sale. Wait for something that is perfect regardless of price.


Thank you, PbP! I am actually pretty impressed with my own restraint LOL. I also had a nice conversation with an amazing SA at the Chanel in Bloomingdales, who assured me I was making the right decision about the pink jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh the black version of the cream jacket ? Very nice !!! I hope it makes it to sale for you. It's a beauty. I almost got the cream version  

One of the sale jackets lands tomoro ! I found one at nordies in my size 40. Bloomingdales is sending the 38 to me. Will see


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you, piglet! And yes, I agree! Feeling relieved I have put it to rest. It was the black jacket with gold trim along the front, pockets, and back, and lucite buttons and was $5,100. Unfortunately I don't have pictures because I wasnt in a dressing room when I tried it on.
> 
> 
> Thank you, PbP! I am actually pretty impressed with my own restraint LOL. I also had a nice conversation with an amazing SA at the Chanel in Bloomingdales, who assured me I was making the right decision about the pink jacket.



All the SAs at the Bloomingdales NYC boutique are so wonderful and I'm glad they advised you well-
I've bought Chanel RTW all over the world and honestly I think they are among the best that I've ever dealt with. Knowledgeable and Kind.
Glad they helped you make a decision you are happy with - and it's the right one- no more tossing and turning and night.


----------



## TankerToad

Data Center Jackets 
These are fabulous as always 
I for one won't style it the first way [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3744109
> View attachment 3744110
> 
> Data Center Jackets
> These are fabulous as always
> I for one won't style it the first way [emoji6]


Haha.but might award you more contracts


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on the fringe jacket today and now I see what all the fuss is about. It's amazing!! Way too pricey for me, so I will admire from afar! Also tried on the black jacket with gold trim which was just incredible. I'm hoping my size in this jacket will sneak through to the sale in 6 months but probably not likely. I also decided to pass on the pink Cuba jacket. I kind of had my heart set on having a more classic Chanel jacket for my first and even at sale price I don't want to compromise this. Feeling good and at peace with my decision!


Wise decision. Get a classic for your first


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh the black version of the cream jacket ? Very nice !!! I hope it makes it to sale for you. It's a beauty. I almost got the cream version
> 
> One of the sale jackets lands tomoro ! I found one at nordies in my size 40. Bloomingdales is sending the 38 to me. Will see


Fingers crossed!! Which sale jacket are you eyeing from Nordies?


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> All the SAs at the Bloomingdales NYC boutique are so wonderful and I'm glad they advised you well-
> I've bought Chanel RTW all over the world and honestly I think they are among the best that I've ever dealt with. Knowledgeable and Kind.
> Glad they helped you make a decision you are happy with - and it's the right one- no more tossing and turning and night.


I totally agree! My exposure to RTW SA's is limited to two locations, but the SA at Bloomingdales seem very genuine and down to earth. It also pays to go through a department store since I would get loyalist points! When I am ready to purchase my first piece, I will definitely be going to them.


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Fingers crossed!! Which sale jacket are you eyeing from Nordies?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3744130



I saw this at Bloomies today! What a fun and vibrant piece


----------



## pigleto972001

It would be fun to have a piece w the velcro  and if I got tired of it later it could be removed. But we will see ! Bloomingdales is sending one size and Nordstrom the other. The Nordstrom one was comical in that my credit card company fraud unit kept calling me. I was so annoyed LOL.


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto, I'm curious to know if you end up with your usual size or go up or down in that jacket. I really like this one. 

I tried the 44 and it seemed to fit well, but I wondered if the 42 would be better on the shoulder.


----------



## pigleto972001

I'll let you know Genie !!! It looks like one that is more generous in the shoulder. I think hopefully I'll have both jackets by Tuesday  I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## chaneljewel

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you, piglet! And yes, I agree! Feeling relieved I have put it to rest. It was the black jacket with gold trim along the front, pockets, and back, and lucite buttons and was $5,100. Unfortunately I don't have pictures because I wasnt in a dressing room when I tried it on.
> 
> 
> Thank you, PbP! I am actually pretty impressed with my own restraint LOL. I also had a nice conversation with an amazing SA at the Chanel in Bloomingdales, who assured me I was making the right decision about the pink jacket.


I think that you made the right decision too.  I also agree that the Chanel SA I use at the NYC Bloomingdales is kind and very helpful...not pushy but supportive in what I choose.  You'll find your perfect jacket!


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> No but I love it!! Been looking out!



Me too!!


----------



## cafecreme15

chaneljewel said:


> I think that you made the right decision too.  I also agree that the Chanel SA I use at the NYC Bloomingdales is kind and very helpful...not pushy but supportive in what I choose.  You'll find your perfect jacket!



Thank you! I have steeled myself for the search for the perfect jacket [emoji23] I hadn't even realized how pushy the SA who helped me at 57th st was until I met the Bloomingdales SA today. I immediately felt more comfortable with her.


----------



## lulilu

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3744130



love this.  NM has it as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

[emoji33]do they?!? I was told by my usual guy that Neimans didn't buy it. That's why I strayed. Alas.


----------



## lulilu

I've been at both Saks and NM in the past few days, so possibly I am confused and it is at Saks.  (sorry!)


----------



## pigleto972001

Is ok [emoji3] hehe ! Sorry to fuss. I don't like cheating on my usual guy 

Did you get anything fun?


----------



## lulilu

I didn't get anything on sale.  I got the black/gold jacket with the removable collar and cuffs, and pearl slides.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oooh!! Love !!!!! That was the first thing I tried from
Paris ritz. Lovely. [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

I am really happy with it.  It's so soft and comfortable.  And the slides are cute.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I didn't get anything on sale.  I got the black/gold jacket with the removable collar and cuffs, and pearl slides.



I hope you share pictures of these great purchases, lulilu!


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> I didn't get anything on sale.  I got the black/gold jacket with the removable collar and cuffs, and pearl slides.


Good buys.  I like both of these.


----------



## chaneljewel

I'd love to see pics of the pearl slides.


----------



## ms piggy

cafecreme15 said:


> I tried on the fringe jacket today and now I see what all the fuss is about. It's amazing!! Way too pricey for me, so I will admire from afar! Also tried on the black jacket with gold trim which was just incredible. I'm hoping my size in this jacket will sneak through to the sale in 6 months but probably not likely. I also decided to pass on the pink Cuba jacket. I kind of had my heart set on having a more classic Chanel jacket for my first and even at sale price I don't want to compromise this. Feeling good and at peace with my decision!



Follow your heart and it will lead you right. There will be other jackets, you will know when it is the right one. One can feel impatient wanting but at full or even sale price, they are still a lot of money, so take your time. Find the style/cut that fits your shape or the look that you lean towards. It's a discovery journey and that journey could evolve over time at different stages of one's life.

The black version of the look one Cosmo jacket. The black and gold is too severe for me but on the right person, it will totally be striking!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743081
> View attachment 3743082


Love the colors, but it looked awfull on me!


bags to die for said:


> Does this look like a cosmopolitan jacket?
> http://www.news.com.au/technology/i...s/news-story/af39a709e527845f5e3072dee3707296
> View attachment 3743463


I looks great on her, better than the runway!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743599
> View attachment 3743600
> 
> Beautiful styling at the Prive opening last week in Korea


Beautiful indeed! she is so thin she managed to close it over


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743605
> 
> Love the Brooches on this Jacket


Me too!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3743762
> 
> This picture is for you !


Great look! Love the white blouse with the leather. I tried under my leather dress and it looked horrible on me. 


TankerToad said:


> Interesting observation
> I'm am not a huge Camilla pin fan in general but liked it on the suit to soften puristic line[emoji6]
> I did not like the Gabrielle face pin on it tho
> That pin felt wrong on the suit


I'm not wearing a head as a brooch!


TankerToad said:


> It's fun to play
> Picking up my suits next week too
> I'm super excited
> Have a long list of things I'm going to try --


TT, please post pictures!


ms piggy said:


> Follow your heart and it will lead you right. There will be other jackets, you will know when it is the right one. One can feel impatient wanting but at full or even sale price, they are still a lot of money, so take your time. Find the style/cut that fits your shape or the look that you lean towards. It's a discovery journey and that journey could evolve over time at different stage of one's life.
> 
> The black version of the look one Cosmo jacket. The black and gold is too severe on me but on the right person, it will totally be striking!
> 
> View attachment 3744354
> View attachment 3744355


actually I think it looks great on you, maybe the dress under it is making you feel this way.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> I'd love to see pics of the pearl slides.





Here you go!
I'm wearing today a jacket from pre spring 2016. It is a very hot day here and this jacket is perfect. It can be dressed up and down, and it is navy, which is rare in Chanel


Sorry wrong picture
View attachment 3744435

TT
Is this camellia you were thinking about
View attachment 3744436


----------



## ari

Oh I'll try again 
The slides 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The camellia 


I think it will be fantastic both with the cardigan and the cream jacket.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> actually I think it looks great on you, maybe the dress under it is making you feel this way.



Yes, the dress was totally wrong for it. In person the black and gold jacket is a heavy look on me, I would need a light colour top inside to break up the sombreness. I have never been much of a fan of black and gold together for myself.




I couldn't make this black jacket work either, again too much heaviness/somber. Shades of a priest?




The fringe jacket I love : the style, the tweed, the colour, the cut. The fringe would be hard to incorporate though.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3744433
> 
> Here you go!
> I'm wearing today a jacket from pre spring 2016. It is a very hot day here and this jacket is perfect. It can be dressed up and down, and it is navy, which is rare in Chanel
> View attachment 3744434
> 
> Sorry wrong picture
> View attachment 3744435
> 
> TT
> Is this camellia you were thinking about
> View attachment 3744436



The navy jacket looks light and comfy for a warm day. The camellia print is pretty.


----------



## miss argile

ms piggy said:


> Yes, the dress was totally wrong for it. In person the black and gold jacket is a heavy look on me, I would need a light colour top inside to break up the sombreness. I have never been much of a fan of black and gold together for myself.
> 
> View attachment 3744437
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this black jacket work either, again too much heaviness/somber. Shades of a priest?
> 
> View attachment 3744440
> 
> 
> The fringe I love : the style, the tweed, the colour, the cut. The fringe would be hard to incorporate though.
> 
> View attachment 3744441


Thanks for sharing the photos. I like you in the cream jacket!!! Very elegant looking.

I have same priest/young pope issue with the black jacket, though my best friend looks stunning in it. I think its my long dark hair weighing down the look. My friend has much lighter hair color, and she pairs it with a pair of shorts and really rocks this jacket. 

Same issue with fringe. love the design and color. I just dont know when I can wear it? Think for people in marketing/fashion industry it could be a great work outfit, but not for my line of work.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Oh I'll try again
> The slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744438
> 
> The camellia
> View attachment 3744439
> 
> I think it will be fantastic both with the cardigan and the cream jacket.


Thanks ari.  The camellia is beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> Yes, the dress was totally wrong for it. In person the black and gold jacket is a heavy look on me, I would need a light colour top inside to break up the sombreness. I have never been much of a fan of black and gold together for myself.
> 
> View attachment 3744437
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this black jacket work either, again too much heaviness/somber. Shades of a priest?
> 
> View attachment 3744440
> 
> 
> The fringe I love : the style, the tweed, the colour, the cut. The fringe would be hard to incorporate though.
> 
> View attachment 3744441


Like you in the lighter color too.  I really love the fringe jacket and it is flattering on you.  For me, I'm not sure if I'd want fringe forever as I've never been a fringe person. The colors of the jacket are pretty and would work well with many pieces.  I have another jacket on my radar for the later season so will see what happens.


----------



## cafecreme15

ms piggy said:


> Follow your heart and it will lead you right. There will be other jackets, you will know when it is the right one. One can feel impatient wanting but at full or even sale price, they are still a lot of money, so take your time. Find the style/cut that fits your shape or the look that you lean towards. It's a discovery journey and that journey could evolve over time at different stages of one's life.
> 
> The black version of the look one Cosmo jacket. The black and gold is too severe for me but on the right person, it will totally be striking!
> 
> View attachment 3744354
> View attachment 3744355



Thank you for your support Ms Piggy! I think the black and gold Cosmo jacket fits you beautifully, but I understand why you think it is severe. Like I said, I am hoping I will get lucky and my size in it will squeeze into the next sale - that's how I'll know it was meant to be!


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> View attachment 3744433
> 
> Here you go!
> I'm wearing today a jacket from pre spring 2016. It is a very hot day here and this jacket is perfect. It can be dressed up and down, and it is navy, which is rare in Chanel
> View attachment 3744434
> 
> Sorry wrong picture
> View attachment 3744435
> 
> TT
> Is this camellia you were thinking about
> View attachment 3744436



Love the navy! And it is so perfect with the brooch


----------



## cafecreme15

miss argile said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos. I like you in the cream jacket!!! Very elegant looking.
> 
> I have same priest/young pope issue with the black jacket, though my best friend looks stunning in it. I think its my long dark hair weighing down the look. My friend has much lighter hair color, and she pairs it with a pair of shorts and really rocks this jacket.
> 
> Same issue with fringe. love the design and color. I just dont know when I can wear it? Think for people in marketing/fashion industry it could be a great work outfit, but not for my line of work.



I have the same issue with the field I work in, which would have made it very hard to justify the pink Cuba jacket. Even the black and gold Cosmo jacket would be bold for my work place. People dress so plain and boring in my line of work - it's unfortunate really!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Yes, the dress was totally wrong for it. In person the black and gold jacket is a heavy look on me, I would need a light colour top inside to break up the sombreness. I have never been much of a fan of black and gold together for myself.
> 
> View attachment 3744437
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this black jacket work either, again too much heaviness/somber. Shades of a priest?
> 
> View attachment 3744440
> 
> 
> The fringe jacket I love : the style, the tweed, the colour, the cut. The fringe would be hard to incorporate though.
> 
> View attachment 3744441


I love both black and crem jacket on you. The second one with the white colar is beautiful, but a bit shaples, it didn't look good ome neither.


ms piggy said:


> The navy jacket looks light and comfy for a warm day. The camellia print is pretty.





cafecreme15 said:


> Love the navy! And it is so perfect with the brooch


Thank you ms piggy and cafecreme it is lace, lined with transparent silk, im wearing here with a nave t-shirt to make it work appropriate.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Yes, the dress was totally wrong for it. In person the black and gold jacket is a heavy look on me, I would need a light colour top inside to break up the sombreness. I have never been much of a fan of black and gold together for myself.
> 
> View attachment 3744437
> 
> 
> I couldn't make this black jacket work either, again too much heaviness/somber. Shades of a priest?
> 
> View attachment 3744440
> 
> 
> The fringe jacket I love : the style, the tweed, the colour, the cut. The fringe would be hard to incorporate though.
> 
> View attachment 3744441



You look great in both black and cream but I guess we all have our preferences.
I thought no for the second jacket the first time I saw it, it made me think of a Bavarian priest's uniform [emoji28] it looks lovely on casual looks though.
The fringe is beautiful but I'm worried it could be a short time crush! But It looks so convincing on Ari's style session look.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3744433
> 
> Here you go!
> I'm wearing today a jacket from pre spring 2016. It is a very hot day here and this jacket is perfect. It can be dressed up and down, and it is navy, which is rare in Chanel
> View attachment 3744434
> 
> Sorry wrong picture
> View attachment 3744435
> 
> TT
> Is this camellia you were thinking about
> View attachment 3744436



This lace jacket is perfect indeed. You styled it so differently last season I could hardly recognize it now. That's what I need from a jacket, endless new options..


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Oh I'll try again
> The slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744438
> 
> The camellia
> View attachment 3744439
> 
> I think it will be fantastic both with the cardigan and the cream jacket.



Yes Ari
That's the Camilla 
I think it's the same tweed as the Jacket-


----------



## TankerToad

So I'm thinking about Chanel accessories to style a jacket 
Going on later this week to pick up my alterations and wanting to finish up some "total" looks
A little like Ari's KaDeWe department store #style sessions...on a smaller scale ....so for the ecru and gold suit the  Camilla is for sure, as it softens the suit-
Then there is ms piggy key brooch 
or the tassel as seen here 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this necklace might be amazing to dress up the suit ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or the double pin set here ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or the perfume bottle bag ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or crazy but gorgeous red boots??


----------



## TankerToad

Bag options !


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3744738
> View attachment 3744739
> View attachment 3744740
> View attachment 3744743
> View attachment 3744748
> View attachment 3744750
> 
> View attachment 3744752
> 
> Bag options !


1) Love the jacket with the pins in the first and third pictures. I actually have earrings that look like the pin in photo 1 from a few years back.
2) The necklace is gorgeous, but I wonder if it would overwhelm the jacket a bit? The jacket has such exquisite detail that I wouldn't want to detract from it.
3) LOVE LOVE LOVE the jacket paired with the burgundy bags.


----------



## TankerToad

For the Pharrell 
Love the pin 
	

		
			
		

		
	






And this bracelet is sort of amazing


----------



## TankerToad

Look how beautifully this robot jacket was accessoried
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

Other jackets really look better left alone 
Like this one 
The pearls and accessories take away from it IMO
	

		
			
		

		
	









But I love these pants !!
It looks best without addition adornment


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Look how beautifully this robot jacket was accessoried
> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744767


I've never seen this Boy bag before. How cool!


----------



## TankerToad

Ok 
Last night the Rock and Roll jacket on a rapper with his mom 
I think he looks Amazing


----------



## TankerToad

http://bagaholicboy.com/2017/06/chanel-metiers-dart-the-art-of-accessories/

Speaking of accessories!


----------



## pigleto972001

I also agree the pocketbook pup jacket as I hereby call it does not need any extra embellishment. If you watch the runway show it shimmers and shines. It is its own embellishment.   

I love the intricate necklace ! When I tried the cream suit I just had my 10' motif van cleef Alhambra YG and it looked nice w it especially w the gold trim. I like a nice well placed brooch here and there. Maybe the Pharrell one will work w it too. 

The size 40 sale jacket is home ! I can't wait to try it hehe.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3744130


I love this jacket. Almost bought it on sale at Saks but they didn't have the skirt in my size and I wasn't sure what else I would wear it with - those colors don't work that well with my wardrobe. But it is a beautiful jacket. Btw - I have the swing jacket in a 38 and this one worked better for me in the 40.


----------



## Genie27

Do any of the sling backs make it to sale? I just tried on a pair and it was too tight but seemed very secure on my foot. I want to try a bigger size to see if it is also stays on.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> For the Pharrell
> Love the pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744762
> View attachment 3744763
> View attachment 3744764
> View attachment 3744766
> 
> And this bracelet is sort of amazing


Both are gorgeous!   The pin accentuates the Pharrell jacket well!!


----------



## chaneljewel

I like the Chanel key brooch and the brooch in the third picture.   For some reason I don't care how the tassel pin hangs on the jacket.    For me, the pin conflicts with the lines of this gorgeous piece. 
You know I adore the burgundy bags with the suit.  Such a great color to accessorize with the ecru.
I totally think that the adorned black/blue jacket needs no accessories.  It's spectacular on its own...a piece of Chanel art. Simple earrings will finish off the look enough.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> So I'm thinking about Chanel accessories to style a jacket
> Going on later this week to pick up my alterations and wanting to finish up some "total" looks
> A little like Ari's KaDeWe department store #style sessions...on a smaller scale ....so for the ecru and gold suit the  Camilla is for sure, as it softens the suit-
> Then there is ms piggy key brooch
> or the tassel as seen here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744724
> 
> And this necklace might be amazing to dress up the suit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744725
> 
> Or the double pin set here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744735
> 
> Or the perfume bottle bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744736
> View attachment 3744737
> 
> Or crazy but gorgeous red boots??


These red boots are so wonderful!  So for me, yes and yes again.  
Glad you're getting the Camilla.  It's beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

Argcdg, that gives me hope. My 40 arrived first. The 38 hadn't shipped yet [emoji43]despite their charging me last Tuesday. Will see.  I have a feeling the 40 is the right size

Genie the wool slingbacks made sale !! Woohoo!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Argcdg, that gives me hope. My 40 arrived first. The 38 hadn't shipped yet [emoji43]despite their charging me last Tuesday. Will see.  I have a feeling the 40 is the right size
> 
> Genie the wool slingbacks made sale !! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744931


Those shoes are amazing!!  I am envious!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie the wool slingbacks made sale !! Woohoo!


I need to move to the US. Or at least figure out a way to shop efficiently there.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Argcdg, that gives me hope. My 40 arrived first. The 38 hadn't shipped yet [emoji43]despite their charging me last Tuesday. Will see.  I have a feeling the 40 is the right size
> 
> Genie the wool slingbacks made sale !! Woohoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744931


Which store, pigleto?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Also trying this, which I surprisingly love, but it is itchy as all heck on the arms. It can also be worn backwards which I think is very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3741555
> View attachment 3741556
> View attachment 3741557
> 
> Ps ignore how hideous it looks with my dress


Oh no, I just reserved this to try on later this week!  I also reserved a long jacket, but I had high hopes for this one.  I just assumed this one was a jacket from the photos, but is it a sweater?  I see that it is not lined.


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> Those shoes are amazing!!  I am envious!



I sadly did not buy !! Too much spent elsewhere. 

Neiman Marcus has them chanel jewel  !!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966



The jacket looks beautiful and I think this size looks perfect! Congratulations on your fabulous sale find! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## lulilu

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966



love it -- fits perfectly!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966



Stunning! Congratulations on your sale finds. [emoji322]


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Oh no, I just reserved this to try on later this week!  I also reserved a long jacket, but I had high hopes for this one.  I just assumed this one was a jacket from the photos, but is it a sweater?  I see that it is not lined.



Unfortunately it is not lined. If you are not particularly sensitive to fabrics you should be ok! I happen to be overly sensitive and have been my whole life, so I found it bothersome.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966



Wow this is perfect on you!! Doesn't look like it requires any alterations at all.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies, if I'm a size 8 US, what size would I wear typically in Chanel jacket? Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> Unfortunately it is not lined. If you are not particularly sensitive to fabrics you should be ok! I happen to be overly sensitive and have been my whole life, so I found it bothersome.


Thank you.  Wish me luck 
I am laughing because I just realized that both items I am trying are from look 25.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you.  Wish me luck
> I am laughing because I just realized that both items I am trying are from look 25.



Funny! Let us know how it works out! Good luck [emoji4] hope you find something great!


----------



## HADASSA

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, if I'm a size 8 US, what size would I wear typically in Chanel jacket? Thanks



I will try to be of help here, since there is not much I can contribute on this thread [emoji20]

The way I have been trying to get things done 
is by measurements : Bust, Shoulder, waist.

Of course, nothing beats trying on a piece and 
Alterations can always be done. But you can get a good gauge with those simple measurements.

Try to build a relationship with an SA and get them to measure the pieces you are interested in.

Just as a guide, my bust measures 36" and shoulder measures 15" - I can do a 36 or 38 depending on the style. The sleeves can be challenging if it's slim fitting.

It also helps to take measurements of the best fitting jacket you have and that can also be a good guide[emoji1360]

And the many wonderful, more knowledgeable ladies on this thread are only too happy to help.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you all ! 40 is my size  there's some give which is good. 

NANI, I'm a size 8 if that helps. I do a 38-40 depending on shoulders which is my limiting feature for those jackets.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, if I'm a size 8 US, what size would I wear typically in Chanel jacket? Thanks


I find Chanel sizing varies widely from jacket to jacket.  I own jackets everywhere from 34-40.  You really have to try each piece on.  I learned the hard way never to buy without seeing and trying in person.


----------



## cafecreme15

NANI1972 said:


> Ladies, if I'm a size 8 US, what size would I wear typically in Chanel jacket? Thanks



I'm a 0 or 2 in regular sizing and in Chanel either 34 or 36 fits me. It really depends on the jacket!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966


Love it on you. Wear it well!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you all ! 40 is my size  there's some give which is good.
> 
> NANI, I'm a size 8 if that helps. I do a 38-40 depending on shoulders which is my limiting feature for those jackets.



Nani, I'm an 8 as well.  In Chanel I am either a 38 or a 40 in jackets (I have small shoulders) and consistently a 40 in dresses.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966



Yay! I find this jacket TTS on me, the 36 was perfect. Alas I decided it has too many colours for me (money saved but it went straight to the Cosmopolite instead hahahah). Please post more action pics of your pairings.


----------



## pigleto972001

Gulp !!! I think it would be cute w the green cuba shorts. Jeans. Chinos  there's a little blue in it too   wonder how it would look w the cream skirt [emoji848][emoji848]

I liked the cosmo jackets on you ms piggy ! They looked so good !!!

I think it's good advice to try on the jackets. I usually try both the 38 and 40. Usually I go with the 40. I just don't like things to be tight [emoji28]


----------



## ms piggy

Try it with the ecru skirt, pigleto. 

I have jackets in 34, 36 and 38. Sometimes I'm in between (like the Ritz look one), most times I'm TTS (36). At times, the 34 is just right and the 38 can be snug. It all depends on the style and cut of the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966


Perfect!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

For those of you who have bought Chanel jackets over the years, do you find you can update them and continue to wear them over many years?  Or do you get tired of them?  Any styles have better staying power than others?


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> For those of you who have bought Chanel jackets over the years, do you find you can update them and continue to wear them over many years?  Or do you get tired of them?  Any styles have better staying power than others?


I will go back and re-alter them.  I used to keep the original long sleeve length, but now I tend to like them shorter.  I have also taken in the jackets so they have more shape  and doing this gives new life to the jacket for me.  I have also changed out the shoulder pads on a few. For some reason the shoulders needed help and with the change, the shoulder looks refreshed.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> This lace jacket is perfect indeed. You styled it so differently last season I could hardly recognize it now. That's what I need from a jacket, endless new options..


Thank you PQP, I don't wear it enough, it looked quite formal, but now I I've learned to dress it down. Today I imitated you subconsciously 
The double zipper skirt with the Velcro jacket 




TankerToad said:


> So I'm thinking about Chanel accessories to style a jacket
> Going on later this week to pick up my alterations and wanting to finish up some "total" looks
> A little like Ari's KaDeWe department store #style sessions...on a smaller scale ....so for the ecru and gold suit the  Camilla is for sure, as it softens the suit-
> Then there is ms piggy key brooch
> or the tassel as seen here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744724
> 
> And this necklace might be amazing to dress up the suit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744725
> 
> Or the double pin set here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744735
> 
> Or the perfume bottle bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744736
> View attachment 3744737
> 
> Or crazy but gorgeous red boots??


TT, I love all of the brooches. I like the best the double brooch, for special occasions the necklace is perfect. I also love the tassel brooch. This collection is opulent so Jewellery is not too much! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3744738
> View attachment 3744739
> View attachment 3744740
> View attachment 3744743
> View attachment 3744748
> View attachment 3744750
> 
> View attachment 3744752
> 
> Bag options !


I love the pillow bag! And saw it in person next to the jacket- gorgeous! And you can wear the brooches on it! Of course the jacket, shawl, jeans with this bag would be perfect too! 
For some reason I don't like white or cream with red, too predictable - it just my personal view.



TankerToad said:


> For the Pharrell
> Love the pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744762
> View attachment 3744763
> View attachment 3744764
> View attachment 3744766
> 
> And this bracelet is sort of amazing


Just perfect!


TankerToad said:


> Look how beautifully this robot jacket was accessoried
> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744767


Gorgeous!


TankerToad said:


> Other jackets really look better left alone
> Like this one
> The pearls and accessories take away from it IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744768
> View attachment 3744769
> View attachment 3744770
> 
> View attachment 3744772
> View attachment 3744774
> View attachment 3744775
> 
> But I love these pants !!
> It looks best without addition adornment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744771


Too much with this jacket!


TankerToad said:


> Ok
> Last night the Rock and Roll jacket on a rapper with his mom
> I think he looks Amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3744780


He does look great, I wonder what size he got.


pigleto972001 said:


> Pardon the dress ! Lol it doesn't match. This is the 40. Think it's the right fit
> View attachment 3744966


Congrats Pigleto! It looks perfect, although you can carry well the 38 fro more fitted look. And yes your Cuba shorts would be perfect. I have the same long pants and the color goes perfectly with the jacket! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Unfortunately it is not lined. If you are not particularly sensitive to fabrics you should be ok! I happen to be overly sensitive and have been my whole life, so I found it bothersome.



Which jacket are you talking about? I got lost[emoji38]


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Which jacket are you talking about? I got lost[emoji38]



This is the jacket. 




Since it is not lined, it was too itchy for her. I was hoping to find something this sale and this seemed cute yet versatile, so I reserved it to try on Wednesday. Did you ever see it in person?
I am also trying this one:


Though unfortunately, it also seems to be unlined and may be itchy.
They were worn together as look 25 on the runway. Try as I might, I cannot find another modeling shot of the longer jacket. On the runway there are two photos of it slung over the shoulder of the model wearing the shorter Velcro jacket.





The Velcro jacket you are wearing in the photos here has been one of my favorites. The cut is so attractive. This was my first choice of the Velcro options, but I waited for the sale to start and it was gone in my size. Your jacket looks black, was there also a dark blue version? 


(I am borrowing this photo from someone who posted it here earlier - thank you!)


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> This is the jacket.
> View attachment 3745438
> 
> View attachment 3745439
> 
> Since it is not lined, it was too itchy for her. I was hoping to find something this sale and this seemed cute yet versatile, so I reserved it to try on Wednesday. Did you ever see it in person?
> I am also trying this one:
> View attachment 3745440
> 
> Though unfortunately, it also seems to be unlined and may be itchy.
> They were worn together as look 25 on the runway. Try as I might, I cannot find another modeling shot of the longer jacket. On the runway there are two photos of it slung over the shoulder of the model wearing the shorter Velcro jacket.
> View attachment 3745449
> 
> View attachment 3745450
> 
> 
> The Velcro jacket you are wearing in the photos here has been one of my favorites. The cut is so attractive. This was my first choice of the Velcro options, but I waited for the sale to start and it was gone in my size. Your jacket looks black, was there also a dark blue version?
> View attachment 3745453
> 
> (I am borrowing this photo from someone who posted it here earlier - thank you!)


Oh, yes! I tried it on and it's fantastic!, unfortunately just before that I bought the same in black. the fabric is a bit rough, but not itchy, even with my sunburn at that point. If I hadn't bought tha black the day before /from another boutique/ I would have bought this one as I liked the colors and the spakles. it can be worn backwards and with the pockets in the back. I'll see if I can find some pictures of mine.
I tried the coat too and it looks great on, if you have cooler summers and long spring and fall it would be used the most.
Yes my velcro is black with navy trim. the navy is beautiful.


----------



## ari

ari said:


> Oh, yes! I tried it on and it's fantastic!, unfortunately just before that I bought the same in black. the fabric is a bit rough, but not itchy, even with my sunburn at that point. If I hadn't bought tha black the day before /from another boutique/ I would have bought this one as I liked the colors and the spakles. it can be worn backwards and with the pockets in the back. I'll see if I can find some pictures of mine.
> I tried the coat too and it looks great on, if you have cooler summers and long spring and fall it would be used the most.
> Yes my velcro is black with navy trim. the navy is beautiful.



Here it is worn 2 ways


----------



## ari

Sorry 


Backwards


----------



## pigleto972001

Nicole, I tried the longer jacket. I think it was lined. I was able to go down a size bc it's a bit boxier fit. It was very lightweight. 

I love that backwards top ! It's unfortunate it's unlined. It looks like my little data center tank could be worn underneath ... but it would not help the arms. Just a thought .


----------



## ladysarah

Karenaellen said:


> For those of you who have bought Chanel jackets over the years, do you find you can update them and continue to wear them over many years?  Or do you get tired of them?  Any styles have better staying power than others?


I have Chanel jackets bought just over 9 years ago (yikes) and I still wear them and look current. In general, I have avoided any exaggerated details and kept to the simpler styles. Shoulder pads and epaulets are a particular gripe of mine, ( though they look great on some other ladies) recently I sold a couple of mine and streamlined my collection, which means that part of the cost can always be recouped. I have not bought any jackets in recent years having realised that for my lifestyle there is more use for casual chanel cardigans, rather than jackets. I will try and post some photos of older jackets, but if you check my blog there are lots of pictures in the 'real life fashion ' section.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> This is the jacket.
> View attachment 3745438
> 
> View attachment 3745439
> 
> Since it is not lined, it was too itchy for her. I was hoping to find something this sale and this seemed cute yet versatile, so I reserved it to try on Wednesday. Did you ever see it in person?
> I am also trying this one:
> View attachment 3745440
> 
> Though unfortunately, it also seems to be unlined and may be itchy.
> They were worn together as look 25 on the runway. Try as I might, I cannot find another modeling shot of the longer jacket. On the runway there are two photos of it slung over the shoulder of the model wearing the shorter Velcro jacket.
> View attachment 3745449
> 
> View attachment 3745450
> 
> 
> The Velcro jacket you are wearing in the photos here has been one of my favorites. The cut is so attractive. This was my first choice of the Velcro options, but I waited for the sale to start and it was gone in my size. Your jacket looks black, was there also a dark blue version?
> View attachment 3745453
> 
> (I am borrowing this photo from someone who posted it here earlier - thank you!)


The longer jacket with green trim is lined, and quite nice.  I seriously considered it.  Here is a modeling shot someone posted earlier.


----------



## TankerToad

Styling session at a chanel store in HK
From IG


----------



## pigleto972001

Great pics ! Need those pants. Lol.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Styling session at a chanel store in HK
> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745647
> View attachment 3745648
> View attachment 3745649
> View attachment 3745652
> View attachment 3745653
> View attachment 3745654


Has anyone seen the jumpsuit in person?  It looks swanky, would be nice with some of the jackets for evening.  Probably not very practical though.


----------



## ari

yes, and it's very pretty, but I can't pull of this look at all, so I even didn't try it.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Has anyone seen the jumpsuit in person?  It looks swanky, would be nice with some of the jackets for evening.  Probably not very practical though.



Another styling


----------



## ari

I found this skirt 




I wonder if it would be too sexy on me, the lady was very thin and small. I'm much bigger girl. If I don't but the fringe jacket I think it will go well both with the cream and black Cosmopolite jackets [emoji15]


----------



## argcdg

The first and last of these are 


TankerToad said:


> Styling session at a chanel store in HK
> 
> 
> TankerToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Styling session at a chanel store in HK
> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745647
> View attachment 3745648
> View attachment 3745649
> View attachment 3745652
> View attachment 3745653
> View attachment 3745654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first and last of these are particularly amazing.  I would *love* to own that last suit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> This is the jacket.
> View attachment 3745438
> 
> View attachment 3745439
> 
> Since it is not lined, it was too itchy for her. I was hoping to find something this sale and this seemed cute yet versatile, so I reserved it to try on Wednesday. Did you ever see it in person?
> I am also trying this one:
> View attachment 3745440
> 
> Though unfortunately, it also seems to be unlined and may be itchy.
> They were worn together as look 25 on the runway. Try as I might, I cannot find another modeling shot of the longer jacket. On the runway there are two photos of it slung over the shoulder of the model wearing the shorter Velcro jacket.
> View attachment 3745449
> 
> View attachment 3745450
> 
> 
> The Velcro jacket you are wearing in the photos here has been one of my favorites. The cut is so attractive. This was my first choice of the Velcro options, but I waited for the sale to start and it was gone in my size. Your jacket looks black, was there also a dark blue version?
> View attachment 3745453
> 
> (I am borrowing this photo from someone who posted it here earlier - thank you!)



This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> I found this skirt
> View attachment 3745740
> 
> View attachment 3745741
> 
> I wonder if it would be too sexy on me, the lady was very thin and small. I'm much bigger girl. If I don't but the fringe jacket I think it will go well both with the cream and black Cosmopolite jackets [emoji15]



I'm sure it would look beautiful on you. It's a nice skirt and looks very versatile.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745775



Perfection. Simple perfection


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745775





Pourquoipas said:


> This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745775


That's just beautiful.  Are you wearing it with a matching skirt in this photo?  The whole look is so ladylike and perfect.


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> I found this skirt
> View attachment 3745740
> 
> View attachment 3745741
> 
> I wonder if it would be too sexy on me, the lady was very thin and small. I'm much bigger girl. If I don't but the fringe jacket I think it will go well both with the cream and black Cosmopolite jackets [emoji15]



What a cool piece! Not exactly work appropriate, but amazing for a night out!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> What a cool piece! Not exactly work appropriate, but amazing for a night out!



I wear a leather skirt for work as long as the rest of the outfit is subdued. I think the presenter's outfit with the fringe jacket was very work appropriate. I try to only buy things that can multitask.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection. Simple perfection





argcdg said:


> That's just beautiful.  Are you wearing it with a matching skirt in this photo?  The whole look is so ladylike and perfect.



Thank you Pup[emoji136][emoji259]

Argcdg, thank you dear. The skirt is black silk and has a double zip. It was from datacenter runway and matches quite well IMO. You might find it on sale!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wear a leather skirt for work as long as the rest of the outfit is subdued. I think the presenter's outfit with the fringe jacket was very work appropriate. I try to only buy things that can multitask.



I also wear leather skirts to work, but the high shine of this one struck me as better suited for a night out. Unless you ladies work in a less stuffy/conservative environment than I do, which isn't really hard to beat [emoji23] I wish I worked somewhere where the shiny leather skirt/fringe jacket outfit would be appropriate because it is amazing.!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I also wear leather skirts to work, but the high shine of this one struck me as better suited for a night out. Unless you ladies work in a less stuffy/conservative environment than I do, which isn't really hard to beat [emoji23] I wish I worked somewhere where the shiny leather skirt/fringe jacket outfit would be appropriate because it is amazing.!



I could definitely get away with that outfit in my work environment but I hear you. My past jobs were a bit more stuffy.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> I found this skirt
> View attachment 3745740
> 
> View attachment 3745741
> 
> I wonder if it would be too sexy on me, the lady was very thin and small. I'm much bigger girl. If I don't but the fringe jacket I think it will go well both with the cream and black Cosmopolite jackets [emoji15]


I considered this one too.  It runs quite small if it's from the Rome collection.


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> Styling session at a chanel store in HK
> From IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745647
> View attachment 3745648
> View attachment 3745649
> View attachment 3745652
> View attachment 3745653
> View attachment 3745654



I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself

I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them. 

Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing. 

Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better? 

Thanks


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I could definitely get away with that outfit in my work environment but I hear you. My past jobs were a bit more stuffy.



Slightly unrelated, but I've always been curious what fields everyone works in since I'm so interested in the cultural differences and what makes an outfit ok in one environment and not in another.


----------



## pigleto972001

I LOVE THE DRESS ! looks good w the jacket !


----------



## cafecreme15

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



Both pieces look great on you but I suppose it depends on your life style. The jacket to me is more versatile and can be styled in so many ways. It is a true classic!


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Slightly unrelated, but I've always been curious what fields everyone works in since I'm so interested in the cultural differences and what makes an outfit ok in one enrichment and not in another.



I work in medicine and exclusively in a hospital. It can be dicey to wear chanel there only cos of the risk of getting the clothes dirty. I always wear a white coat over. Other than open toe other than a peek toe and scrubs on the weekend other things are allowed. I generally don't wear the jackets to work.

I was sweating wearing that cream skirt to work ! Lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I work in medicine and exclusively in a hospital. It can be dicey to wear chanel there only cos of the risk of getting the clothes dirty. I always wear a white coat over. Other than open toe other than a peek toe and scrubs on the weekend other things are allowed. I generally don't wear the jackets to work.
> 
> I was sweating wearing that cream skirt to work ! Lol.


You are much braver than I wearing that cream skirt! I'd be too scared to wear that to my desk job because I am generally a walking trainwreck and consider it a miracle if I can stay clean for one whole day!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. My SA always laughs about how I wear my chanel clothes to work. I spend half my days there. Why not [emoji28]

Might have trouble justifying those cute sparkly boots from fall out there though [emoji33][emoji848]


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha. My SA always laughs about how I wear my chanel clothes to work. I spend half my days there. Why not [emoji28]
> 
> Might have trouble justifying those cute sparkly boots from fall out there though [emoji33][emoji848]



Haha I'm with you! I buy my clothes to enjoy them and won't get to do that if I can't wear them most days when I am working. It sounds silly, but I think I am more productive when I like my outfits [emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



Gosh, they both look incredible on you. Since you already have a black jacket I vote to get the dress and stalk that jacket in case it eventually goes on sale.


----------



## cafecreme15

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks


Just to clarify, is this jacket $3,800 USD or is that the cost of the dress?


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Oh, yes! I tried it on and it's fantastic!, unfortunately just before that I bought the same in black. the fabric is a bit rough, but not itchy, even with my sunburn at that point. If I hadn't bought tha black the day before /from another boutique/ I would have bought this one as I liked the colors and the spakles. it can be worn backwards and with the pockets in the back. I'll see if I can find some pictures of mine.
> I tried the coat too and it looks great on, if you have cooler summers and long spring and fall it would be used the most.
> Yes my velcro is black with navy trim. the navy is beautiful.





ari said:


> Here it is worn 2 ways
> View attachment 3745458



Thank you Ari, that is so helpful and gives me hope. I do not think my skin is excessively sensitive. Maybe I will just take an Advil prior to going to the shop haha 
Your black version of the reversible jacket/top looks really great! Even the multicolor one I think could match almost anything since the colors are neutral. I am in a phase right now where I like mixing patterns a little bit as long as they are very subtle. 
My climate is not very cool, but it is not very warm either, a coastal climate. 55-65 degrees 9 months of the year! I am starting to have very high hopes for this long jacket!


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Sorry
> View attachment 3745460
> 
> Backwards



This is so nice! I love a basic piece with some extra interest value. That is why Chanel is so special


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole, I tried the longer jacket. I think it was lined. I was able to go down a size bc it's a bit boxier fit. It was very lightweight.
> 
> I love that backwards top ! It's unfortunate it's unlined. It looks like my little data center tank could be worn underneath ... but it would not help the arms. Just a thought .



Thank you! I think the long jacket will be the one for me if the backwards top is too irritating. I'm actually really hopeful because I don't have any long Chanel jackets, and it's such a cute look with either a dress or pants.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> The longer jacket with green trim is lined, and quite nice.  I seriously considered it.  Here is a modeling shot someone posted earlier.



Thank you so much! I missed this photo earlier. This is the one for me!!


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Another styling
> View attachment 3745730
> 
> View attachment 3745732
> 
> View attachment 3745735



I love the styling with the long cardigan. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745775



I love the fitting and shape of this one. Thanks for posting the photo. It looks great on you. Your styling photos are so helpful to me because I wear a lot of skirts and dresses as well. I will keep searching to try to find this one, so far it has been elusive.


----------



## nicole0612

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



The dress looks very special, it fits you so well.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh, they both look incredible on you. Since you already have a black jacket I vote to get the dress and stalk that jacket in case it eventually goes on sale.



I completely agree with this advice from PbP!


----------



## Pourquoipas

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



I love the dress on you. You have a black Paris Rome jacket already. If it's about the look of the dress you might find similar pieces at other brands but it won't be Chanel so it's a little second best if you don't have this one. Maybe it's time for a dress, nothing wrong with the short jacket though. Always useful at some point and lighter than the winter tweed. Sorry I don't make it easier.


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Pup[emoji136][emoji259]
> 
> Argcdg, thank you dear. The skirt is black silk and has a double zip. It was from datacenter runway and matches quite well IMO. You might find it on sale!


I tried that skirt on and loved it!  Alas, they did not have my size.  It looks so nice with your jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I think the long jacket will be the one for me if the backwards top is too irritating. I'm actually really hopeful because I don't have any long Chanel jackets, and it's such a cute look with either a dress or pants.



It is beautiful tweed. Elegant. It's nice and light and not too heavy at all. You might need to go down a size as it is not fitted. Let us know how it goes !


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It is beautiful tweed. Elegant. It's nice and light and not too heavy at all. You might need to go down a size as it is not fitted. Let us know how it goes !



Thank you, I will check now to see if the next size down is a available


----------



## HADASSA

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



Win, missed you for the while [emoji257]

I love the dress on you - it looks amazing and you wear it well [emoji7]

New to RTW myself but the advice here is sage - get the dress since you already have a jacket.   

I particularly like how you styled it with the long necklaces [emoji1360]


----------



## baghag21

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



You look amazing in both pieces.  I tried on the jacket and the skirt version of the dress.  The jacket is a simple, basic LBJ which fits amazing as I love the hip length style.  The dress' details make it very special although I do have very similar Alaia skirts and dresses.  Both are almost essential to building a Chanel wardrobe.  The LBJ is a lighter-weight, simpler version of your Paris Rome.  The LBD is quintessentially Chanel, and this piece is particularly beautiful.  I think I will echo PbP and go for the dress, which fits you incredibly well and since you have the Paris Rome LBJ.  With the dress, you will have both the LBJ and LBD.


----------



## baghag21

More gold jumpsuit inspiration...


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks good on her. I would look so bad lolol. The ecru breeches were not cute on me [emoji43]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh, they both look incredible on you. Since you already have a black jacket I vote to get the dress and stalk that jacket in case it eventually goes on sale.


I've been told Classic black jackets never go on sale.  That has been consistent with my experience thus far.  Sometimes you can find things second hand though.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's a bit cropped so I guess we will find out if it might. The robot didn't. I bet the twin ritz ones won't either. We shall see. 

In vogue. MAH BOOTS!!!!


----------



## EmileH

This one isn't super classic so it might go on sale. I have definitely seen black jackets on sale. Just not the marquee black jackets.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

cafecreme15 said:


> Slightly unrelated, but I've always been curious what fields everyone works in since I'm so interested in the cultural differences and what makes an outfit ok in one environment and not in another.


I'm in education in an informal part of the country, so I can wear pretty much whatever I want, provided it isn't sexy or overly formal.  That said, I think it's important to observe what your respected colleagues are wearing as a guidepost, and not depart too dramatically  from the prevailing look.  

I was wearing my Caban today, and a woman complimented me and asked me if someone made it for me.  I wanted to say, "yes, Karl did!" But it would have been lost on her.  Not a lot of fashion awareness in my area.


----------



## bags to die for

A couple of picture from my store.


----------



## cafecreme15

Karenaellen said:


> I'm in education in an informal part of the country, so I can wear pretty much whatever I want, provided it isn't sexy or overly formal.  That said, I think it's important to observe what your respected colleagues are wearing as a guidepost, and not depart too dramatically  from the prevailing look.
> 
> I was wearing my Caban today, and a woman complimented me and asked me if someone made it for me.  I wanted to say, "yes, Karl did!" But it would have been lost on her.  Not a lot of fashion awareness in my area.



The caban looks great on you! And of course, this is ultimately why I decided to skip the pink Cuba jacket and keep looking/waiting for a more subdued, classic jacket. I'm in a city with a lot of fashion awareness, unfortunately for me just not my particular office haha


----------



## miss argile

Both the short jacket and dress look wonderful on you! One more vote for the dress. It's my own small concern and would love people with more experiences to chime in here. Do the plastic buttons on the jacket @win28 try on stay pretty overtime? Will they get all scratched up after dry cleaning? Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



Ooh tough one. This fit is very different from the Paris in Rome LBJ, and it's a classic style so you might run a risk waiting for sales. I personally think this is an entirely different cut from the PiR LBJ so you'd have different uses for it. This one will probably go well over dresses because it's shorter. The dress however I think is more likely to make sale - at least my experience has been unless it's a very wearable piece, dresses like this won't go fast. So my vote is to go for the jacket and wait on the dress. Sorry if that's not helping things!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I found this skirt
> View attachment 3745740
> 
> View attachment 3745741
> 
> I wonder if it would be too sexy on me, the lady was very thin and small. I'm much bigger girl. If I don't but the fringe jacket I think it will go well both with the cream and black Cosmopolite jackets [emoji15]



Totally think you could pull this off. 
This skirt falls in that range of being confident enough to try something new- you have so much already that could work with this skirt - it is not too short and a classic shape and fit.
Your could tone it down with conservative items for day
Would look amazing with your black sweater with the bows !


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha. My SA always laughs about how I wear my chanel clothes to work. I spend half my days there. Why not [emoji28]
> 
> Might have trouble justifying those cute sparkly boots from fall out there though [emoji33][emoji848]



We pay enough for them, they should be used! I agree, why not! [emoji6]

I'm in medicine as well but don't use a white coat, but I do wear a lot of blazers and jackets as my office is often cold. I don't want to get vomit or drool on them so my jackets often stay on the back of my chair. But I will still wear dresses or skirts. I tend to wear more subtle styles that don't scream Chanel. Definitely no sparkly boots for me either!


----------



## TankerToad

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



I'm so happy you popped in here- hope you don't mind that I posted your beautiful pictures 
Everything you tried looks wonderful on you but seriously that dress is devine.
The jacket you may wear more-
It's going to come down to practical and classic =black jacket- you will wear it a ton and it can be styled so many ways 
And spectacular dress
I think the dress will more likely make it to sale
Black Classic Chanel jackets rarely make it to sale -


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you PQP, I don't wear it enough, it looked quite formal, but now I I've learned to dress it down. Today I imitated you subconsciously
> The double zipper skirt with the Velcro jacket
> View attachment 3745337
> 
> 
> TT, I love all of the brooches. I like the best the double brooch, for special occasions the necklace is perfect. I also love the tassel brooch. This collection is opulent so Jewellery is not too much!
> 
> I love the pillow bag! And saw it in person next to the jacket- gorgeous! And you can wear the brooches on it! Of course the jacket, shawl, jeans with this bag would be perfect too!
> For some reason I don't like white or cream with red, too predictable - it just my personal view.
> 
> 
> Just perfect!
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Too much with this jacket!
> 
> He does look great, I wonder what size he got.
> 
> Congrats Pigleto! It looks perfect, although you can carry well the 38 fro more fitted look. And yes your Cuba shorts would be perfect. I have the same long pants and the color goes perfectly with the jacket!
> 
> 
> Which jacket are you talking about? I got lost[emoji38]



Had a big day at Chanel today - a magical day actually 
But first Ari took these photos for you of the pillowbag in black 
It's the same material as a few of the jackets


----------



## TankerToad

And took these photos of the fringe jacket for some one - you know who you are [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

And these are for ms piggy 
As promised 
But no double key [emoji22]


----------



## TankerToad

Red runway boots with the ecru suit


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the boots !!!! And the fringe jacket of course  !!!!! And the camellia w the cream suit  what all did you decide on


----------



## cafecreme15

Amazing TT!! You look incredible in everything.  Which pieces did you end up taking home?


----------



## TankerToad

The black fuzzy pants 
Ok I'm not a pants person 
But I sort of love these 
We paired them with the Ritz bellhop boots that Ari has
The pants have a removable white cuff


----------



## pigleto972001

Those look comfortable. Are they lined like the matching jacket ?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It's a bit cropped so I guess we will find out if it might. The robot didn't. I bet the twin ritz ones won't either. We shall see.
> 
> In vogue. MAH BOOTS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746188



It's a sign!!! This made me laugh out loud! [emoji16]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Those look comfortable. Are they lined like the matching jacket ?



I actually don't remember but they are comfy 
And sparkly
Definitely getting them !
Like the tuxedo look of them


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Had a big day at Chanel today - a magical day actually
> But first Ari took these photos for you of the pillowbag in black
> It's the same material as a few of the jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746297
> View attachment 3746299
> View attachment 3746301


This skirt is really flattering!


----------



## pigleto972001

I want em so bad he he. 

Nicole have you considered this jacket ? It's a similar fit to the longer jacket. I love the tweed.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I want em so bad he he.
> 
> Nicole have you considered this jacket ? It's a similar fit to the longer jacket. I love the tweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746357
> View attachment 3746358


Here is an enticing photo for you


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> The black fuzzy pants
> Ok I'm not a pants person
> But I sort of love these
> We paired them with the Ritz bellhop boots that Ari has
> The pants have a removable white cuff
> View attachment 3746337
> View attachment 3746338
> 
> View attachment 3746340


I think you should get all the skirts and jackets, they all look perfect on you.  Love the pillow bag.  Jewelry looks great too.  Pillow Bag is Genius!    Tres soigne!


----------



## TankerToad

Burgundy details to the ecru suit
The boots are suede and I think these are the one Ari's  husband said please don't get 
Hahaha!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> And took these photos of the fringe jacket for some one - you know who you are [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746314
> View attachment 3746315
> View attachment 3746316


They didn't actually stick an anti/theft tag into the side of this jacket?!


----------



## TankerToad

Same boots 
Different color


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> And took these photos of the fringe jacket for some one - you know who you are [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746314
> View attachment 3746315
> View attachment 3746316



TT you are killing it in this jacket!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I want em so bad he he.
> 
> Nicole have you considered this jacket ? It's a similar fit to the longer jacket. I love the tweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746357
> View attachment 3746358



Thanks for the idea! I wasn't sure how I felt about this one, because I usually wear at least a subtle pattern and this seems to go best with solid colors. They have it at my Nordstrom though, so I should give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Here is an enticing photo for you
> 
> View attachment 3746371



Oh wow!!! That seals the deal, I am definitely going to give it a try.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Oh wow!!! That seals the deal, I am definitely going to give it a try.



I know right ?


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> I know right ?



Yes! I think I might try the dress too, just "strapped in" on the tighter side [emoji6]


----------



## chaneljewel

TT, everything looks fabulous on you!  I'm not sure how you decided what to get and what to leave behind!


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> Here is an enticing photo for you
> 
> View attachment 3746371


Love this photo , TT's posts are huge enablers...


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> The black fuzzy pants
> Ok I'm not a pants person
> But I sort of love these
> We paired them with the Ritz bellhop boots that Ari has
> The pants have a removable white cuff
> View attachment 3746337
> View attachment 3746338
> 
> View attachment 3746340


Love the pants and ecru suit and shoes and on and on...


----------



## dharma

TT you look great! Did you get the fringe jacket? It looks fantastic on you. 
This whole collection is very you. If the upcoming astronaut and Greece collections are not so much your thing, I would get every piece!!!!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Had a big day at Chanel today - a magical day actually
> But first Ari took these photos for you of the pillowbag in black
> It's the same material as a few of the jackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746297
> View attachment 3746299
> View attachment 3746301


Gorgeous bag! So different! Did they have it in white? 


TankerToad said:


> And took these photos of the fringe jacket for some one - you know who you are [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746314
> View attachment 3746315
> View attachment 3746316


The fringe is fantastic on you! 


TankerToad said:


> And these are for ms piggy
> As promised
> But no double key [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746317
> View attachment 3746318


That camellia looks like part of the jacket 
Just Beautiful!


TankerToad said:


> Red runway boots with the ecru suit
> View attachment 3746333
> View attachment 3746334


I take my words back- looks fantastic on you!


TankerToad said:


> The black fuzzy pants
> Ok I'm not a pants person
> But I sort of love these
> We paired them with the Ritz bellhop boots that Ari has
> The pants have a removable white cuff
> View attachment 3746337
> View attachment 3746338
> 
> View attachment 3746340


I'm still not convinced about this pants. And I'm a pants person and love my Chanel pants. 
But I get the idea - something like pajama and track pants- very fashionable! 


TankerToad said:


> Burgundy details to the ecru suit
> The boots are suede and I think these are the one Ari's  husband said please don't get
> Hahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746381
> View attachment 3746384


Yes! I'm size 41 and these would look huge on me, but on smaller feet they look great!


----------



## ari

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



I absolutely love the dress on you! The combination with the jacket is perfect!
Sorry to add to the confusion, but both look great on you!
The jacket might go on sale, as for example this black jacket is on sale 


Sometimes when they consider something for classic they don't put it on sale. I waited 2 years for my Salzburg jacket to go on sale [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I considered this one too.  It runs quite small if it's from the Rome collection.


That would be a problem- I don't want a tight leather skirt. 


cafecreme15 said:


> I also wear leather skirts to work, but the high shine of this one struck me as better suited for a night out. Unless you ladies work in a less stuffy/conservative environment than I do, which isn't really hard to beat [emoji23] I wish I worked somewhere where the shiny leather skirt/fringe jacket outfit would be appropriate because it is amazing.!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wear a leather skirt for work as long as the rest of the outfit is subdued. I think the presenter's outfit with the fringe jacket was very work appropriate. I try to only buy things that can multitask.


Yes, PP it looked perfect on her, but she is French and they have this amazing quality to look natural and non offensively sexy and beautiful. 


cafecreme15 said:


> What a cool piece! Not exactly work appropriate, but amazing for a night out!


Yes, exactly, it will create to much attention [emoji38]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm sure it would look beautiful on you. It's a nice skirt and looks very versatile.


Well I decided to look for leather skirt that is not patent. The shining is worrying me a bit. 


Pourquoipas said:


> This is the navy one. I love it and it is extremely useful for my lifestyle. It's nicely fitted. I won't remove the Velcro as it makes it special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745775



This looks fantastic on you, love the lace slip!


----------



## ms piggy

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks



Both fit you equally  well. Are you more of a jacket or dress person? The dress is really lovely on you and if you like this style, get it. Whilst Chanel does a classic black jacket season after season, the dress style differs. Which piece you can't stop thinking about? I have gotten black jackets on sale, even at 50% off (i.e. second marked down).

If you want practicality, the jacket it is. But if you're talking about a special piece that makes your heart flutter, eyes gaga, the dress hands down. The details can't be beaten. Plus this is the Metier d'Art collection.


----------



## win28

pigleto972001 said:


> I LOVE THE DRESS ! looks good w the jacket !



Love them together too. The shorter jacket goes well with the wider skirt part of the dress. Makes it even harder to choose btw them [emoji85]



cafecreme15 said:


> Both pieces look great on you but I suppose it depends on your life style. The jacket to me is more versatile and can be styled in so many ways. It is a true classic!



Thanks dear. I love both pieces too. And altho I do have the little black jacket from Paris in Rome, the cut/style is quite different. Actually not sure if this shorter cut is as chanelesque tho. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Gosh, they both look incredible on you. Since you already have a black jacket I vote to get the dress and stalk that jacket in case it eventually goes on sale.



Thanks dear. From your previous experience, is there more a chance you think the jacket vs the dress would go on sale? And since I don't know much about chanel dresses, is this considered a more trendy style or are chanel classic dresses like this also? 



cafecreme15 said:


> Just to clarify, is this jacket $3,800 USD or is that the cost of the dress?






nicole0612 said:


> I completely agree with this advice from PbP!



Yes jacket is approx $3800 US. Dress is approx $4800 US. I was surprised the dress is more but I think maybe coz of the details in the dress?

Didn't consider waiting for sale but it's a good idea. Wonder which is more likely tho?


----------



## ms piggy

Karenaellen said:


> I'm in education in an informal part of the country, so I can wear pretty much whatever I want, provided it isn't sexy or overly formal.  That said, I think it's important to observe what your respected colleagues are wearing as a guidepost, and not depart too dramatically  from the prevailing look.
> 
> I was wearing my Caban today, and a woman complimented me and asked me if someone made it for me.  I wanted to say, "yes, Karl did!" But it would have been lost on her.  Not a lot of fashion awareness in my area.



The Caban is superb on you, I love the balance of the bracelet sleeve on the longer length. Makes me wish I could pull it off but sadly I looked like a sack in it. Being in the banking and finance sector in a city that is a financial centre, it is pretty much conservative for me and no obvious Chanel bling (buttons or any signs that clearly show the CC is a self imposed no-no). But it does offer me opportunities to dress up in understated Chanel.



TankerToad said:


> And these are for ms piggy
> As promised
> But no double key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746317
> View attachment 3746318



Thabk you for the pics. The camellia is so pretty! A friend in another continent also got me photos : of the dual keys and other brooches on the jacket. This global enabling is serious haha. I think I like the metal flower the best for me.

So, you look good in everything but you own that ecru suit. Those fuzzy pants are great on you as well. Did you take home any accessories (bags, shoes etc)?


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the idea! I wasn't sure how I felt about this one, because I usually wear at least a subtle pattern and this seems to go best with solid colors. They have it at my Nordstrom though, so I should give it a try tomorrow.



I hope you find something to bring home! Please share the joy with us.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I think you should get all the skirts and jackets, they all look perfect on you.  Love the pillow bag.  Jewelry looks great too.  Pillow Bag is Genius!    Tres soigne!



Thank you so many - this collection will be my undoing !


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> TT you look great! Did you get the fringe jacket? It looks fantastic on you.
> This whole collection is very you. If the upcoming astronaut and Greece collections are not so much your thing, I would get every piece!!!!



You are so sweet - I've actually skimmed through the upcoming collections photos to make sure!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Gorgeous bag! So different! Did they have it in white?
> 
> The fringe is fantastic on you!
> 
> That camellia looks like part of the jacket
> Just Beautiful!
> 
> I take my words back- looks fantastic on you!
> 
> I'm still not convinced about this pants. And I'm a pants person and love my Chanel pants.
> But I get the idea - something like pajama and track pants- very fashionable!
> 
> Yes! I'm size 41 and these would look huge on me, but on smaller feet they look great!



For some reason my feet are small for my height - I'm a 37 shoe size.
The fuzzy pants are just something completely different for me- like experimenting with a new style -
They are fun 
They did have the fuzzy bag in ecru but I was afraid it would get dirty when put down at events- this bag is more substantial than I expected - it has a zipper- and is lined.
Ari here is a better picture of the pants 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3746610


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> The Caban is superb on you, I love the balance of the bracelet sleeve on the longer length. Makes me wish I could pull it off but sadly I looked like a sack in it. Being in the banking and finance sector in a city that is a financial centre, it is pretty much conservative for me and no obvious Chanel bling (buttons or any signs that clearly show the CC is a self imposed no-no). But it does offer me opportunities to dress up in understated Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thabk you for the pics. The camellia is so pretty! A friend in another continent also got me photos : of the dual keys and other brooches on the jacket. This global enabling is serious haha. I think I like the metal flower the best for me.
> 
> So, you look good in everything but you own that ecru suit. Those fuzzy pants are great on you as well. Did you take home any accessories (bags, shoes etc)?



Love all these pins- however think the metal flower is actually prettier than the double key on this jacket in these photos. Don't you? There is a necklace this season that also incorporates the metal flower.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was watching the runway videos as I do [emoji38]and this one jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
caught my eye


----------



## TankerToad

Ok more pictures
The Pharrell coat 
Picked this up from alterations- they did a phenomenal job- went a size big on this because wanted it longer to wear it over dresses and suits in Fall- they lined up the grids perfectly as we took in quite a bit out if of 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
the back
Super pleased -
This is classic and a remarkable jacket 
So in love [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> For some reason my feet are small for my height - I'm a 37 shoe size.
> The fuzzy pants are just something completely different for me- like experimenting with a new style -
> They are fun
> They did have the fuzzy bag in ecru but I was afraid it would get dirty when put down at events- this bag is more substantial than I expected - it has a zipper- and is lined.
> Ari here is a better picture of the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746610



Ok here is a better picture of the fuzzy pants


----------



## TankerToad

So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me 
Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.

So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try

But this jacket had me at HELLO 
Shown here with the fuzzy pants 
(For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)


----------



## TankerToad

Close up details


----------



## TankerToad

With the skirt


----------



## TankerToad

On the mannequin 
I believe this one is promised to another client but looked so pretty here


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy birthday TankerT!! I love that jacket. So elegant !!


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> I love the styling with the long cardigan. Thank you for posting this!


it's actually a black dress from pre-spring collection.


Karenaellen said:


> I'm in education in an informal part of the country, so I can wear pretty much whatever I want, provided it isn't sexy or overly formal.  That said, I think it's important to observe what your respected colleagues are wearing as a guidepost, and not depart too dramatically  from the prevailing look.
> 
> I was wearing my Caban today, and a woman complimented me and asked me if someone made it for me.  I wanted to say, "yes, Karl did!" But it would have been lost on her.  Not a lot of fashion awareness in my area.


Karenaellen, the caban looks gorgeous on you, but comment like this would make me feel bad at so many levels..


TankerToad said:


> Totally think you could pull this off.
> This skirt falls in that range of being confident enough to try something new- you have so much already that could work with this skirt - it is not too short and a classic shape and fit.
> Your could tone it down with conservative items for day
> Would look amazing with your black sweater with the bows !


thank you TT, but I'd rather get a leather skirt not patent, it could be used more. 


ms piggy said:


> The Caban is superb on you, I love the balance of the bracelet sleeve on the longer length. Makes me wish I could pull it off but sadly I looked like a sack in it. Being in the banking and finance sector in a city that is a financial centre, it is pretty much conservative for me and no obvious Chanel bling (buttons or any signs that clearly show the CC is a self imposed no-no). But it does offer me opportunities to dress up in understated Chanel.
> 
> 
> 
> Thabk you for the pics. The camellia is so pretty! A friend in another continent also got me photos : of the dual keys and other brooches on the jacket. This global enabling is serious haha. I think I like the metal flower the best for me.
> 
> So, you look good in everything but you own that ecru suit. Those fuzzy pants are great on you as well. Did you take home any accessories (bags, shoes etc)?


YEs, I loved the flower the best! I'm also in finance, but durring days when I don't have meetings /use mostly Dior suits or under the radar Chanel/ i wear my Chanel, it helps also that I'm not executive anymore but at supervisory level and at a certain age, people are more forgiving  


TankerToad said:


> For some reason my feet are small for my height - I'm a 37 shoe size.
> The fuzzy pants are just something completely different for me- like experimenting with a new style -
> They are fun
> They did have the fuzzy bag in ecru but I was afraid it would get dirty when put down at events- this bag is more substantial than I expected - it has a zipper- and is lined.
> Ari here is a better picture of the pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746610


I thought that the cream pillow bag was amazing, but didn't buy it for the same reason. The pants do look better, aslo I'm sure they look best while you are moving. it is difficult to picture wide leg pants.


TankerToad said:


> Ok more pictures
> The Pharrell coat
> Picked this up from alterations- they did a phenomenal job- went a size big on this because wanted it longer to wear it over dresses and suits in Fall- they lined up the grids perfectly as we took in quite a bit out if of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746600
> View attachment 3746601
> View attachment 3746602
> View attachment 3746603
> View attachment 3746604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> Super pleased -
> This is classic and a remarkable jacket
> So in love [emoji173]️





TankerToad said:


> Ok here is a better picture of the fuzzy pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746616


TT the coat is amazing on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can you fit a suit under it?


----------



## TankerToad

Ok someone asked for a picture of these earrings - can't remember who ?
They are beautiful 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And here getting ready to leave Chanel after my #stylesession
A happy afternoon spent with Chanel in NYC 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Data Center robot skirt and LED small boy (lights not turned on - haha)


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy birthday TankerT!! I love that jacket. So elegant !!



Thank you 
Birthdays at this point are better left forgotten- But an afternoon at Chanel playing dress up and an evening in a city I love with DH made it so much happier


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> it's actually a black dress from pre-spring collection.
> 
> Karenaellen, the caban looks gorgeous on you, but comment like this would make me feel bad at so many levels..
> 
> thank you TT, but I'd rather get a leather skirt not patent, it could be used more.
> 
> YEs, I loved the flower the best! I'm also in finance, but durring days when I don't have meetings /use mostly Dior suits or under the radar Chanel/ i wear my Chanel, it helps also that I'm not executive anymore but at supervisory level and at a certain age, people are more forgiving
> 
> I thought that the cream pillow bag was amazing, but didn't buy it for the same reason. The pants do look better, aslo I'm sure they look best while you are moving. it is difficult to picture wide leg pants.
> 
> 
> 
> TT the coat is amazing on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!  can you fit a suit under it?



Yes- a suit fits perfectly under it or a dark dress or sweater and skirt which is why we went a size up and altered.
Basically thinking of the Pharrell as a mid weight and rather glamorous overcoat 
Couldn't resist getting the Pharrell pin. It's very intricate and iconic to this collection.
It really adds to the glam of the Jacket


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)
> View attachment 3746632
> View attachment 3746633
> View attachment 3746634
> View attachment 3746635
> View attachment 3746636
> View attachment 3746637
> View attachment 3746638


TankerToad, Happy Birthday! I wish you lots of Chanel forever!!!!!!! The story about the older lady made me happy!
You look great with this jacket and pants! it fits you prefectly!


TankerToad said:


> Close up details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746643
> View attachment 3746644
> View attachment 3746645


Beautiful!!!! the sling backs are perfect match


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3746646
> View attachment 3746647
> 
> 
> With the skirt


Don't you love this skirt! the cut is great and the silk is heavy and floaty.


TankerToad said:


> Ok someone asked for a picture of these earrings - can't remember who ?
> They are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746660
> 
> I wanted to buy them and then I forgot! Hope to find them in london next week!
> And here getting ready to leave Chanel after my #stylesession
> A happy afternoon spent with Chanel in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746662
> 
> what a great day!!!!!!!!!!
> Data Center robot skirt and LED small boy (lights not turned on - haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746661
> 
> View attachment 3746663


Lovely!


TankerToad said:


> Yes- a suit fits perfectly under it or a dark dress or sweater and skirt which is why we went a size up and altered.
> Basically thinking of the Pharrell as a mid weight and rather glamorous overcoat
> Couldn't resist getting the Pharrell pin. It's very intricate and iconic to this collection.
> It really adds to the glam of the Jacket


very good idea! I want to buy a Chanel coat that is more fitted, but still roomy to be able to wear whinterish clothes under.
I'm waiting for pre-fall collection for such a coat.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> TankerToad, Happy Birthday! I wish you lots of Chanel forever!!!!!!! The story about the older lady made me happy!
> You look great with this jacket and pants! it fits you prefectly!
> 
> Beautiful!!!! the sling backs are perfect match
> 
> Don't you love this skirt! the cut is great and the silk is heavy and floaty.
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> very good idea! I want to buy a Chanel coat that is more fitted, but still roomy to be able to wear whinterish clothes under.
> I'm waiting for pre-fall collection for such a coat.



Thank you!
The runway jacket was a perfect fit. Not a single alteration needed.
It's a dream jacket for sure.
It's magical in its details.
The closest to true Chanel Couture as I'll ever get is this runway piece. 
My heart is full of gratitude (and excitement- I'm not gonna lie)

Yes the Pharrell is a good Fall over suit jacket. Not warm enough for winter places where I live most of the time; and also not warm enough for a Berlin winter but it's a 3 season option.
The Pharrell feels professional but special - love that both men and women can wear it equally well.
Leave it to Karl- he's a mastermind.

As to Fall Agence --I'll be cheering you from the sidelines - by Fall/ Winter collection I'm pretty sure I'll be completely broke [emoji43]


----------



## argcdg

Happy birthday TT!  Everything looks amazing on you but I hope you bought the black jacket - it is especially lovely.  And wear the Pharrell coat well - it will be gorgeous over dresses!


----------



## ari

I'd love this coat in navy or black 
Otherwise I have something similar to the Pharrell coat, but the sleeves are so tight I can't have only a silk shirt under it. 


And I have this I can wear with fine sweater 


Of course I have a heavy one, I can fit my jackets under, but it's not my favorite 




This is another option but it's still kind of limited in terms of what you can wear under it, but love the cut! 



This I think is from pre fall 


With the collections coming so early before the season I always find myself waiting for the next season to come to wear my new things [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> Ok more pictures
> The Pharrell coat
> Picked this up from alterations- they did a phenomenal job- went a size big on this because wanted it longer to wear it over dresses and suits in Fall- they lined up the grids perfectly as we took in quite a bit out if of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746600
> View attachment 3746601
> View attachment 3746602
> View attachment 3746603
> View attachment 3746604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> Super pleased -
> This is classic and a remarkable jacket
> So in love [emoji173]️



Stunning!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> Birthdays at this point are better left forgotten- But an afternoon at Chanel playing dress up and an evening in a city I love with DH made it so much happier



Happy birthday!!!! The jacket is just stunning!!!


----------



## argcdg

Still struggling a bit to style the caban. May have to wait until fall and wear it with jeans; most of my dresses and skirts are A-line and the proportions don't work. Trying it over a little knit dress today (and hoping I don't get Velcro snags); does this work?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it looks good w the dress ! Or any knee length skirt like the lace data center one 

It looks so nice on you and karenallen. I love the jacket !


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3746727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling a bit to style the caban. May have to wait until fall and wear it with jeans; most of my dresses and skirts are A-line and the proportions don't work. Trying it over a little knit dress today (and hoping I don't get Velcro snags); does this work?



This jacket looks perfect with this dress! I like it - don't you?
Will work with pencil pants and narrow skirts as well-
Love love love the fabric, colors and weight of this jacket
Well done !


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3746727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling a bit to style the caban. May have to wait until fall and wear it with jeans; most of my dresses and skirts are A-line and the proportions don't work. Trying it over a little knit dress today (and hoping I don't get Velcro snags); does this work?


I think it looks nice, but maybe better with pencil skirt or slim fit pants?
you can bent and attach the velcro to itself from the side that is scratchy .


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> Happy birthday TT!  Everything looks amazing on you but I hope you bought the black jacket - it is especially lovely.  And wear the Pharrell coat well - it will be gorgeous over dresses!



Thank you so much 
My directive from DH was to find  something spectacular that I might not normally choose 
He was helpful to organize 3 hours to myself - 
So yes- the Exceptional black runway jacket the fuzzy pants and the bellhop booties were my birthday treasures-
I'm so thrilled [emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

win28 said:


> Thanks dear. From your previous experience, is there more a chance you think the jacket vs the dress would go on sale? And since I don't know much about chanel dresses, is this considered a more trendy style or are chanel classic dresses like this



Based on my extremely limited experience, it looked like there were a lot more dresses, pants, tops, etc. in the current sale than jackets. So it seems to me like the dress would be more likely to make it to sale.


----------



## lulilu

This thread is fascinating and moves at lightening speed.  I am having a hard time following what everyone is actually buying and what is just being tried on and shown for reference (which I do enjoy).  I would love to see more "in the wild" photos of your beautiful pieces styled in everyday action.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> My directive from DH was to find  something spectacular that I might not normally choose
> He was helpful to organize 3 hours to myself -
> So yes- the Exceptional black runway jacket the fuzzy pants and the bellhop booties were my birthday treasures-
> I'm so thrilled [emoji16]



Happy birthday TT!!!!! What a special way to spend it, and what a kind DH you have! The black jacket (is this called the Sophia, or as it has been deemed here, the Pocketbook Pup jacket? [emoji5]) it is absolutely INCREDIBLE on you and I'm so glad you brought it home!


----------



## 911snowball

TT, best wishes for your b day.  Your photos made my heart race, the items were  spectacular. Only in my dreams could I have a shopping day like that. The Pharrell and the runway jacket were beyond superb on you. The tailoring they did for the coat and the addition of the pin were total and complete perfection.
Congratulations again.  I live within a reasonable distance to this boutique and I am going to make it a point to visit soon.  Very inspiring.  Thank you for sharing these photos from your special day.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> This thread is fascinating and moves at lightening speed.  I am having a hard time following what everyone is actually buying and what is just being tried on and shown for reference (which I do enjoy).  I would love to see more "in the wild" photos of your beautiful pieces styled in everyday action.



I may or may not have spent my first 20 minutes at work today catching up on all the posts from over night. We must all be in different time zones!


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> My directive from DH was to find  something spectacular that I might not normally choose
> He was helpful to organize 3 hours to myself -
> So yes- the Exceptional black runway jacket the fuzzy pants and the bellhop booties were my birthday treasures-
> I'm so thrilled [emoji16]


Happy Birthday TT!!!! What a wonderful husband and helpful crew. Yay finally someone is getting that gorgeous jacket kekeke. It looks great on you. Please show us more photos and thanks for letting us participate your mini chanel birthday party


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, best wishes for your b day.  Your photos made my heart race, the items were  spectacular. Only in my dreams could I have a shopping day like that. The Pharrell and the runway jacket were beyond superb on you. The tailoring they did for the coat and the addition of the pin were total and complete perfection.
> Congratulations again.  I live within a reasonable distance to this boutique and I am going to make it a point to visit soon.  Very inspiring.  Thank you for sharing these photos from your special day.



Thank you so much for your kind wishes and happy enthusiasm.
The ecru suit was mine already but was in alterations. So this was first time trying it again since purchase. We were having a second fitting to make sure all was well, and we had fun styling it different ways.
Also the white robot skirt was being picked up from alterations and we played with that - Please do visit Chanel soon and report back [emoji16]
This is a collection worth the trip to see and touch in person [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Happy Birthday TT!!!! What a wonderful husband and helpful crew. Yay finally someone is getting that gorgeous jacket kekeke. It looks great on you. Please show us more photos and thanks for letting us participate your mini chanel birthday party



Thank you so much 
Haha
Just taking one for the team 
Here are some window display photos 
I'm the luckiest girl ever


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much for your kind wishes and happy enthusiasm.
> The ecru suit was mine already but was in alterations. So this was first time trying it again since purchase. We were having a second fitting to make sure all was well, and we had fun styling it different ways.
> Also the white robot skirt was being picked up from alterations and we played with that - like a bug girl playing dress up in a Chanel dream.
> The runway jacket and pants and bellhop boots were the birthday bonus outfit.
> Pinching myself !
> Please do visit Chanel soon and report back [emoji16]
> This is a collection worth the trip to see and touch in person [emoji173]


This is an amazing BD present! Major congrats!!!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> Haha
> Just taking one for the team
> Here are some window display photos
> I'm the luckiest girl ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746833
> View attachment 3746834


WoW!!!!! fantastic with the lace skirt!!


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)



Wow, this is what dreams are made of! A birthday shopping spree at Chanel. Congratulations all round. This is indeed a beautiful collection. Treasure the items and most importantly cherish the memories! 



ari said:


> YEs, I loved the flower the best! I'm also in finance, but durring days when I don't have meetings /use mostly Dior suits or under the radar Chanel/ i wear my Chanel, it helps also that I'm not executive anymore but at supervisory level and at a certain age, people are more forgiving



Even at supervisory level, people still gossip and get red eye (read envious). But I work hard to get to where I am and I will enjoy the fruits, subtly. 



argcdg said:


> View attachment 3746727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling a bit to style the caban. May have to wait until fall and wear it with jeans; most of my dresses and skirts are A-line and the proportions don't work. Trying it over a little knit dress today (and hoping I don't get Velcro snags); does this work?



I think a more streamline or fitted silhouette would go better with the jacket. Always a good excuse to go shopping for some pencil skirts or fitted shift dresses?


----------



## argcdg

ari said:


> I think it looks nice, but maybe better with pencil skirt or slim fit pants?
> you can bent and attach the velcro to itself from the side that is scratchy .


Thanks all!  Much appreciated!  Great tip about the Velcro, @ari.  And I think you (and Miss Piggy and TT) are right - it is fine with this dress but will be better with something narrower on the bottom . . .


----------



## ms piggy

This was one of my black jackets from those second round of marked downs. It is a short length which I find easy for pairing with work outfits of shift dresses and pencil skirts. I never realised the buttons had gold glitter in them! Here with a 3.1 Phillip Lim grey silk dress.


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> This thread is fascinating and moves at lightening speed.  I am having a hard time following what everyone is actually buying and what is just being tried on and shown for reference (which I do enjoy).  I would love to see more "in the wild" photos of your beautiful pieces styled in everyday action.



The trying-on dressing photos of so many here are so helpful - at least to me - or those who don't have a Boutique nearby - seeing the Jackets styled on real people or IG styling give so us many ideas, even Chanel window displays around the world- Berlin- SG-HK- NYC-CHI are informative to Jacket  details 
The "in the wild" photos would be impossible for me as cameras aren't even allowed where I often am - or I'm just too busy to think about clothes when I am working 
Only occasionally airport bathroom photos would even be possible but so darn embarrassing [emoji39]
Seeing Ari or ms piggy or Wen or  so many others here trying on Chanel or in styling sessions or their fit and style thoughts make this thread truly an international Chanel jacket community


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> This was one of my black jackets from those second round of marked downs. It is a short length which I find easy for pairing with work outfits of shift dresses and pencil skirts. I never realised the buttons had gold glitter in them! Here with a 3.1 Phillip Lim grey silk dress.
> 
> View attachment 3746871
> View attachment 3746872



OMG!
Those buttons !!
What a lucky sale find and so professional looking 
Black jackets never seem to make it sale in the cities I live in
Ok just looked again 
Love the material of that jacket too


----------



## cafecreme15

ms piggy said:


> This was one of my black jackets from those second round of marked downs. It is a short length which I find easy for pairing with work outfits of shift dresses and pencil skirts. I never realised the buttons had gold glitter in them! Here with a 3.1 Phillip Lim grey silk dress.
> 
> View attachment 3746871
> View attachment 3746872


Does Chanel still do second mark downs for RTW?? The SA I worked with last week told me that only shoes get second mark downs now to 60%, but RTW only has the one mark down at 40%. Unless maybe that was just for that location?


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> WoW!!!!! fantastic with the lace skirt!!



I know - I thought of you when I saw it that blouse - a nice contrast with the beaded jacket and true to the esthetic of this Cosmo collection


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Does Chanel still do second mark downs for RTW?? The SA I worked with last week told me that only shoes get second mark downs now to 60%, but RTW only has the one mark down at 40%. Unless maybe that was just for that location?



ms piggy is in SG
Maybe it's different there?


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)
> View attachment 3746632
> View attachment 3746633
> View attachment 3746634
> View attachment 3746635
> View attachment 3746636
> View attachment 3746637
> View attachment 3746638



Happy Birthday [emoji323][emoji512][emoji322][emoji324][emoji320] Princess [emoji1414]

Your birthday couldn't be more memorable with all those Chanel beauties you tried/own/will own [emoji173]️


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> Haha
> Just taking one for the team
> Here are some window display photos
> I'm the luckiest girl ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746833
> View attachment 3746834



Happy Birthday dear TT! Thank you for taking us all on your birthday fashion day with Chanel! I really love all of the pieces you tried on. Each looks like it was made for you! Best wishes to you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> ms piggy is in SG
> Maybe it's different there?


Good point! But US boutiques only do one RTW markdown?


----------



## ms piggy

cafecreme15 said:


> Does Chanel still do second mark downs for RTW?? The SA I worked with last week told me that only shoes get second mark downs now to 60%, but RTW only has the one mark down at 40%. Unless maybe that was just for that location?



I think in the US, Chanel used to conduct two to three rounds of marked downs/further marked downs but not anymore I understand. Where I am, the boutiques still do 30% for the newer collections and 50% for the older seasons (they used to combined them but recently separated the timing).


----------



## Sunlitshadows

cafecreme15 said:


> Good point! But US boutiques only do one RTW markdown?


Yes, only one markdown in RTW in the US.  

TT, congratulations on such an amazing birthday, you chose wisely with that amazing beaded jacket.  It fits you beautifully.   Will you be able to wear it to work, or is it off duty only?

I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> This was one of my black jackets from those second round of marked downs. It is a short length which I find easy for pairing with work outfits of shift dresses and pencil skirts. I never realised the buttons had gold glitter in them! Here with a 3.1 Phillip Lim grey silk dress.
> 
> View attachment 3746871
> View attachment 3746872



Oh, ms piggy I have similar jacket- same fabric and same buttons I think it was from 2012 summer sale. I was in Los Angeles and past by BH boutique and it was the first day of the sale [emoji256] DH went to the hotel, which was near by so I called him to come and help me choosing/the SA we knew had crush on him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]/ so I got this jacket, a skirt the goes with it and a dress from the same material- very lucky day[emoji38]
Here is the suit 


They had it in lavender too.




This is the dress


----------



## ari

Double post sorry


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> Happy Birthday [emoji323][emoji512][emoji322][emoji324][emoji320] Princess [emoji1414]
> 
> Your birthday couldn't be more memorable with all those Chanel beauties you tried/own/will own [emoji173]️


Thank you so much, friend. This means a lot from you. Hugs to you from across the planet [emoji289] 


luckylove said:


> Happy Birthday dear TT! Thank you for taking us all on your birthday fashion day with Chanel! I really love all of the pieces you tried on. Each looks like it was made for you! Best wishes to you!!


Thank you - it was like shopping with all my girlfriends around the world -
Couldn't have and wouldn't have made the same choices without the help and inspiration found here on this Chanel Jacket thread.
It really is Chanel Magic [emoji92]


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, only one markdown in RTW in the US.
> 
> TT, congratulations on such an amazing birthday, you chose wisely with that amazing beaded jacket.  It fits you beautifully.   Will you be able to wear it to work, or is it off duty only?
> 
> I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.



This is a beautiful jacket on you 
The color really suits you- hmm we can think about how to style it to work better for you? Love the fabric -
Yes the beaded runway jacket will fit with many things I do - it's a sombre style and fit -
Maybe not for all my day to day times but I have a lot of formal conservative events to attend and day to night situations that this special jacket would be appropriate for.
My lifestyle is formal mostly 
But also I'm determined to darn well find max use for this jewel 
Committed to not letting it sit my my closet!!
[emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Oh, ms piggy I have similar jacket- same fabric and same buttons I think it was from 2012 summer sale. I was in Los Angeles and past by BH boutique and it was the first day of the sale [emoji256] DH went to the hotel, which was near by so I called him to come and help me choosing/the SA we knew had crush on him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]/ so I got this jacket, a skirt the goes with it and a dress from the same material- very lucky day[emoji38]
> Here is the suit
> View attachment 3746899
> 
> They had it in lavender too.
> 
> View attachment 3746901
> 
> 
> This is the dress
> View attachment 3746900



Love these outfits 
Inspiration for sure 
The whole look is very sleek and professional 
A true power suit 
Good job to your DH!
You two are a formidable Chanel/ Hermes tag team 
Hey, you gotta do what you gotta do 
Sounds like another fun shopping memory


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, only one markdown in RTW in the US.
> 
> TT, congratulations on such an amazing birthday, you chose wisely with that amazing beaded jacket.  It fits you beautifully.   Will you be able to wear it to work, or is it off duty only?
> 
> I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.



You are right 
Your coat is very 
Similar in style to the Pharrell 
So pretty really


----------



## cafecreme15

ms piggy said:


> I think in the US, Chanel used to conduct two to three rounds of marked downs/further marked downs but not anymore I understand. Where I am, the boutiques still do 30% for the newer collections and 50% for the older seasons (they used to combined them but recently separated the timing).


Darn! A 60% mark down would really change the game...


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> Oh, ms piggy I have similar jacket- same fabric and same buttons I think it was from 2012 summer sale. I was in Los Angeles and past by BH boutique and it was the first day of the sale [emoji256] DH went to the hotel, which was near by so I called him to come and help me choosing/the SA we knew had crush on him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]/ so I got this jacket, a skirt the goes with it and a dress from the same material- very lucky day[emoji38]
> Here is the suit
> View attachment 3746899
> 
> They had it in lavender too.
> 
> View attachment 3746901
> 
> 
> This is the dress
> View attachment 3746900


This suit is AMAZING! Especially with the blouse. This is pretty much exactly the type of jacket I am looking for for my first purchase.


----------



## ms piggy

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.



Lovely colour on you. Would pair beautifully with white, grey, soft colours (pink, green etc) and even black. Sometimes it takes while to figure but don't give up.



ari said:


> Oh, ms piggy I have similar jacket- same fabric and same buttons I think it was from 2012 summer sale. I was in Los Angeles and past by BH boutique and it was the first day of the sale [emoji256] DH went to the hotel, which was near by so I called him to come and help me choosing/the SA we knew had crush on him [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]/ so I got this jacket, a skirt the goes with it and a dress from the same material- very lucky day[emoji38]
> Here is the suit
> View attachment 3746899
> 
> They had it in lavender too.
> 
> View attachment 3746901
> 
> 
> This is the dress
> View attachment 3746900



How lucky you got these pieces on sale. I would kill for that dress! This material is my favourite from Chanel. Comfortable, drapes well and no piling. I remember the lavender is so pretty but black is way more useful. Your DH sounds like a great shopping companion and love his sense of humour.


----------



## win28

Pourquoipas said:


> I love the dress on you. You have a black Paris Rome jacket already. If it's about the look of the dress you might find similar pieces at other brands but it won't be Chanel so it's a little second best if you don't have this one. Maybe it's time for a dress, nothing wrong with the short jacket though. Always useful at some point and lighter than the winter tweed. Sorry I don't make it easier.



Thanks dear. Yes I do find myself very tempted by the dress. The details are gorgeous. Just that I've yet to spend this kind of price on any dress so it's making me think twice. 



HADASSA said:


> Win, missed you for the while [emoji257]
> 
> I love the dress on you - it looks amazing and you wear it well [emoji7]
> 
> New to RTW myself but the advice here is sage - get the dress since you already have a jacket.
> 
> I particularly like how you styled it with the long necklaces [emoji1360]



Hi dear, so nice to see you here. I was wondering whether those posts I saw before was you but I didn't remember you being into chanel RTW so wasn't fully sure.

Thanks I am very tempted by the dress. Just the fact it's priced $1k more than the jacket makes me hesitate a bit. But I think this dress can still be timeless enough? Or does it look a bit trendy what with the cut outs? 

Btw: what was your first RTW piece? 



baghag21 said:


> You look amazing in both pieces.  I tried on the jacket and the skirt version of the dress.  The jacket is a simple, basic LBJ which fits amazing as I love the hip length style.  The dress' details make it very special although I do have very similar Alaia skirts and dresses.  Both are almost essential to building a Chanel wardrobe.  The LBJ is a lighter-weight, simpler version of your Paris Rome.  The LBD is quintessentially Chanel, and this piece is particularly beautiful.  I think I will echo PbP and go for the dress, which fits you incredibly well and since you have the Paris Rome LBJ.  With the dress, you will have both the LBJ and LBD.



Oh I didn't realise there was a skirt version of this dress too. Do you prefer the skirt or the dress more? I'm guessing there's a significant difference in price too?

I think you make a very good point, that to build a chanel wardrobe you would need at some point not just jackets but a dress too. I have (altho it's probably a misconception) that jackets seem better value as you'll get more wear out of it etc so the few pieces I have so far are mostly jackets, altho no short ones like this and my current ones are all heavier tweed and more for winter. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> This one isn't super classic so it might go on sale. I have definitely seen black jackets on sale. Just not the marquee black jackets.



Thanks PbP. What are marquee black jackets? Like the Paris in Rome ones with the trim and ribbons? Do you think this jacket is still classic enough to be able to wear over the years?


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Happy birthday TT!!!!! What a special way to spend it, and what a kind DH you have! The black jacket (is this called the Sophia, or as it has been deemed here, the Pocketbook Pup jacket? [emoji5]) it is absolutely INCREDIBLE on you and I'm so glad you brought it home!



I hereby move to change the name to the TT jacket. I passed on it. But thank you. And I wish TT a happy birthday.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

win28 said:


> Thanks dear. Yes I do find myself very tempted by the dress. The details are gorgeous. Just that I've yet to spend this kind of price on any dress so it's making me think twice.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi dear, so nice to see you here. I was wondering whether those posts I saw before was you but I didn't remember you being into chanel RTW so wasn't fully sure.
> 
> Thanks I am very tempted by the dress. Just the fact it's priced $1k more than the jacket makes me hesitate a bit. But I think this dress can still be timeless enough? Or does it look a bit trendy what with the cut outs?
> 
> Btw: what was your first RTW piece?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I didn't realise there was a skirt version of this dress too. Do you prefer the skirt or the dress more? I'm guessing there's a significant difference in price too?
> 
> I think you make a very good point, that to build a chanel wardrobe you would need at some point not just jackets but a dress too. I have (altho it's probably a misconception) that jackets seem better value as you'll get more wear out of it etc so the few pieces I have so far are mostly jackets, altho no short ones like this and my current ones are all heavier tweed and more for winter.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks PbP. What are marquee black jackets? Like the Paris in Rome ones with the trim and ribbons? Do you think this jacket is still classic enough to be able to wear over the years?


That dress is very special, and so gorgeous on you!


----------



## win28

miss argile said:


> Both the short jacket and dress look wonderful on you! One more vote for the dress. It's my own small concern and would love people with more experiences to chime in here. Do the plastic buttons on the jacket @win28 try on stay pretty overtime? Will they get all scratched up after dry cleaning? Thank you!



Thanks dear. I did ask my SA the same question. And she said usually the dry cleaners will wrap the button up in foil before cleaning. And I think that's true from clothes I've dried clean before. An extra set can also be specially ordered if need be but they would need to order a set and not just say one or two replacements. Hope this helps [emoji39]



ailoveresale said:


> Ooh tough one. This fit is very different from the Paris in Rome LBJ, and it's a classic style so you might run a risk waiting for sales. I personally think this is an entirely different cut from the PiR LBJ so you'd have different uses for it. This one will probably go well over dresses because it's shorter. The dress however I think is more likely to make sale - at least my experience has been unless it's a very wearable piece, dresses like this won't go fast. So my vote is to go for the jacket and wait on the dress. Sorry if that's not helping things!



Thanks dear. Yes I like the shorter jacket for the same reason too. It goes well over skirts or dresses. I don't think the dress will make sale at least here in hk as each store only got one piece in each size. But it's possible US or other places might make sale. Altho is my size (size 34), usually harder to make sale? 



TankerToad said:


> I'm so happy you popped in here- hope you don't mind that I posted your beautiful pictures
> Everything you tried looks wonderful on you but seriously that dress is devine.
> The jacket you may wear more-
> It's going to come down to practical and classic =black jacket- you will wear it a ton and it can be styled so many ways
> And spectacular dress
> I think the dress will more likely make it to sale
> Black Classic Chanel jackets rarely make it to sale -



Thanks dear and thanks for sharing my IG pics. Happy you like them [emoji39]

And I agree, I feel like the dress is more special but jacket probably more versatile. Hence why it's tough choosing btw them. That and the fact that altho I've spent this amount on jackets, if I buy this will be the first time I'm spending it on a dress. So i wanted to see if the dress is also I guess classic/timeless enough?


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> And took these photos of the fringe jacket for some one - you know who you are [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746314
> View attachment 3746315
> View attachment 3746316



Love the fringe jacket on you [emoji7]
Perfect fit.


----------



## EmileH

I'm sorry. I am just skimming the threads but I noticed a question about the black jackets that go on sale. Others probably already answered. The marquee jackets to me are the ones that get the most press/ hype: the Paris Rome black jacket, the robot, etc. I definitely saw a lot of black jackets on sale from the airport collection, especially at department stores. They tend to clear out things more than the boutiques. I think the jacket that you tried is lovely and classic enough to stand the test of time.


----------



## win28

ari said:


> I absolutely love the dress on you! The combination with the jacket is perfect!
> Sorry to add to the confusion, but both look great on you!
> The jacket might go on sale, as for example this black jacket is on sale
> View attachment 3746510
> 
> Sometimes when they consider something for classic they don't put it on sale. I waited 2 years for my Salzburg jacket to go on sale [emoji23]



Thanks ari
Yes I love them together too which makes it all the harder to pick just one. Lol
I was just scrolling thru some of the older posts as someone mentioned there was a skirt version of this dress, and saw your pic of it. Did you end up getting the skirt?


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Close up details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746643
> View attachment 3746644
> View attachment 3746645


Did you get the sling backs for it?!  Perfection!!


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Darn! A 60% mark down would really change the game...



This thread is speeding along!

TT you got the jewels of the collection wow !!! I am still in love w the puffer jacket w the Eiffel Tower. It's too much for me but a girl can dream. I hope I can see it in person. 

I remember the days of 60 percent ! Got quite a few jackets on second markdown. Chanel jackets for 1200 are a thing of the past [emoji22]


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Ok someone asked for a picture of these earrings - can't remember who ?
> They are beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746660
> 
> And here getting ready to leave Chanel after my #stylesession
> A happy afternoon spent with Chanel in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746662
> 
> Data Center robot skirt and LED small boy (lights not turned on - haha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746661
> 
> View attachment 3746663


You should have turned on the lights to celebrate your birthday!   What a wonderful day for you.  And that the Chanel SAs at Bloomingdales made it even more special.  Such a kind, caring place!!


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> Both fit you equally  well. Are you more of a jacket or dress person? The dress is really lovely on you and if you like this style, get it. Whilst Chanel does a classic black jacket season after season, the dress style differs. Which piece you can't stop thinking about? I have gotten black jackets on sale, even at 50% off (i.e. second marked down).
> 
> If you want practicality, the jacket it is. But if you're talking about a special piece that makes your heart flutter, eyes gaga, the dress hands down. The details can't be beaten. Plus this is the Metier d'Art collection.



Thanks ms piggy. I love what you said and I too think the dress is more special, altho I'll prob get more wear from the jacket as given the shorter length, can see it being worn with jeans, skirts and over dresses. I love both but special will definitely be the dress


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> Birthdays at this point are better left forgotten- But an afternoon at Chanel playing dress up and an evening in a city I love with DH made it so much happier


I think you should ALWAYS celebrate your special day!  You can't make it go away so what better way to love it more than to be at Chanel!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> Haha
> Just taking one for the team
> Here are some window display photos
> I'm the luckiest girl ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746833
> View attachment 3746834


The runway jacket was made for you...a perfect fit!!   It's just so spectacular...DH was right as you found the spectacular!!


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much
> My directive from DH was to find  something spectacular that I might not normally choose
> He was helpful to organize 3 hours to myself -
> So yes- the Exceptional black runway jacket the fuzzy pants and the bellhop booties were my birthday treasures-
> I'm so thrilled [emoji16]



Happy birthday TT 
What a wonderful way to spend your birthday and so sweet of your DH.
That runway jacket looks stunning on you and love all your other picks too.
This is definitely a birthday you'll always remember

Btw: our styling session here was also private but my SA didn't mention it, so I was a bit surprised to walk in and just see a group of SAs waiting for me. They were all lovely but it did feel a little strange at first. In the end I really enjoyed it as I could freely ask questions also without feeling like I was interrupting anyone else.


----------



## miss argile

win28 said:


> Thanks dear. I did ask my SA the same question. And she said usually the dry cleaners will wrap the button up in foil before cleaning. And I think that's true from clothes I've dried clean before. An extra set can also be specially ordered if need be but they would need to order a set and not just say one or two replacements. Hope this helps [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. Yes I like the shorter jacket for the same reason too. It goes well over skirts or dresses. I don't think the dress will make sale at least here in hk as each store only got one piece in each size. But it's possible US or other places might make sale. Altho is my size (size 34), usually harder to make sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear and thanks for sharing my IG pics. Happy you like them [emoji39]
> 
> And I agree, I feel like the dress is more special but jacket probably more versatile. Hence why it's tough choosing btw them. That and the fact that altho I've spent this amount on jackets, if I buy this will be the first time I'm spending it on a dress. So i wanted to see if the dress is also I guess classic/timeless enough?


Thanks for answering! That's so helpful to know, so many tempting options this season with plastic buttons. Noticed that you live in HK as well. How do you feel like your cost per wear for the heavier tweed jacket? I'm only 2 chanel jackets in so far and was consciously choosing slightly lighter ones feeling HK winter is just not cold enough! What do you think? 
So your short jacket could be very useful, and the sleeveless dress could get a lot of wear throughout the year. Sorry for enabling and not helping haha.


----------



## HADASSA

win28 said:


> Hi dear, so nice to see you here. I was wondering whether those posts I saw before was you but I didn't remember you being into chanel RTW so wasn't fully sure.
> 
> Thanks I am very tempted by the dress. Just the fact it's priced $1k more than the jacket makes me hesitate a bit. But I think this dress can still be timeless enough? Or does it look a bit trendy what with the cut outs?
> 
> Btw: what was your first RTW piece?



Yes, it's me[emoji12] Haven't been on the Chanel forum all that much - I have been very naughty with VCA[emoji7]

My first Chanel RTW was a skirt in lovely fantasy tweed - thank God it didn't need alterations.

I love the dress on you and if you have the lifestyle for it and trying to build a lovely collection, I say get it.

With that said, I find skirts are more versatile for me because of my simple, minimalist lifestyle. If the skirt is way cheaper than the dress, you can consider that as well.

Good luck with your decision [emoji1360]


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Thank you!
> The runway jacket was a perfect fit. Not a single alteration needed.
> It's a dream jacket for sure.
> It's magical in its details.
> The closest to true Chanel Couture as I'll ever get is this runway piece.
> My heart is full of gratitude (and excitement- I'm not gonna lie)
> 
> Yes the Pharrell is a good Fall over suit jacket. Not warm enough for winter places where I live most of the time; and also not warm enough for a Berlin winter but it's a 3 season option.
> The Pharrell feels professional but special - love that both men and women can wear it equally well.
> Leave it to Karl- he's a mastermind.
> 
> As to Fall Agence --I'll be cheering you from the sidelines - by Fall/ Winter collection I'm pretty sure I'll be completely broke [emoji43]


Happy belated birthday!  I'm so glad your SA and team at Chanel made it such a fun day for you 
These two jackets are the ones that made me catch my breath, I'm so glad you "caught" them!


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> I think in the US, Chanel used to conduct two to three rounds of marked downs/further marked downs but not anymore I understand. Where I am, the boutiques still do 30% for the newer collections and 50% for the older seasons (they used to combined them but recently separated the timing).



It's the same here in hk. I found these below pieces during the recent sale at 50% off coz they were from the older Seoul collection. My SA said they had actually sold out here before so this was likely transferred in from another region. She was surprised too when they popped up.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> View attachment 3746704
> 
> I'd love this coat in navy or black
> Otherwise I have something similar to the Pharrell coat, but the sleeves are so tight I can't have only a silk shirt under it.
> View attachment 3746708
> 
> And I have this I can wear with fine sweater
> View attachment 3746709
> 
> Of course I have a heavy one, I can fit my jackets under, but it's not my favorite
> View attachment 3746714
> 
> 
> 
> This is another option but it's still kind of limited in terms of what you can wear under it, but love the cut!
> View attachment 3746707
> 
> 
> This I think is from pre fall
> View attachment 3746706
> 
> With the collections coming so early before the season I always find myself waiting for the next season to come to wear my new things [emoji23][emoji23]





Karenaellen said:


> Yes, only one markdown in RTW in the US.
> 
> TT, congratulations on such an amazing birthday, you chose wisely with that amazing beaded jacket.  It fits you beautifully.   Will you be able to wear it to work, or is it off duty only?
> 
> I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.


I'm really loving these long coats ladies!  It is a classic look that is back in a big way!


----------



## 911snowball

TT, still recovering from the birthday photos!  I'm sure I speak for some of the ladies on this thread- can you imagine what it must be like to have TT's closet?
To have these choices? OMG, I would never, ever leave the closet.....


----------



## 911snowball

I am in the US, if anyone notices the solid fitted Velcro jacket in black or navy in any US boutique in a 36, could you let me know where it was so I could follow up?
My boutique did not buy this jacket and I could use it for work.  PQP recently posted it with the black zip front skirt.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know hirshleifers did have it! I'm texting the SA to ask if they still do.


----------



## argcdg

ms piggy said:


> Wow, this is what dreams are made of! A birthday shopping spree at Chanel. Congratulations all round. This is indeed a beautiful collection. Treasure the items and most importantly cherish the memories!
> 
> 
> 
> Even at supervisory level, people still gossip and get red eye (read envious). But I work hard to get to where I am and I will enjoy the fruits, subtly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a more streamline or fitted silhouette would go better with the jacket. Always a good excuse to go shopping for some pencil skirts or fitted shift dresses?



Just ordered a pencil skirt (Akris makes the best ones for my build); I'm easy!

Btw I completely agree with you; I decided a few years ago that I have worked hard and earned the money to buy nice things and I will wear them to work -- but subtly.  What I really hate is when other women give me the side-eye and ask about the jacket or the handbag . . . No one comments on the guys' cars or boats, and no one should comment on my handbags!


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto- that is it!  I got their sale email and didn't see it listed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hmmm! Maybe they sold out ! I still have not heard back.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so  much for reaching out to them!


----------



## pigleto972001

So Bloomingdale's sent the 42 which was definitely too big and the white tee which I liked but the shoulders bunched on me. Sadly it's too much money to not be perfect so back it goes. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My jacket w the Cuba shorts


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I thought the pic of the size 40 you posted a few days ago was perfect. Hope you are keeping that one- it looked great. I love the shape of this jacket. Very flattering. Is the photo above with your shorts also the size 40?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am ! Thank you very much. I brought it to my SA (they didn't buy at Neimans) and he told me to keep it  

The 42 is going back to Bloomingdale's if someone wants it


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> So Bloomingdale's sent the 42 which was definitely too big and the white tee which I liked but the shoulders bunched on me. Sadly it's too much money to not be perfect so back it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747254
> 
> 
> My jacket w the Cuba shorts
> View attachment 3747255


This outfit is adorable on you!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you !!!! Best part ... all on sale hehe!


----------



## TankerToad

Look what I found on IG


Nice styling !!


----------



## TankerToad

The slip dress we were all talking about with the Cuba jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Gorgeous jacket -
Exceptional!


----------



## TankerToad

Same jacket in the City


----------



## TankerToad

Ari's slides 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not a Jacket but everyone was asking about these....


----------



## TankerToad

This jacket is everywhere It is paired here with the plainer suit skirt


----------



## TankerToad

And the one without the flowers [emoji173]


----------



## baghag21

win28 said:


> Oh I didn't realise there was a skirt version of this dress too. Do you prefer the skirt or the dress more? I'm guessing there's a significant difference in price too?
> 
> I think you make a very good point, that to build a chanel wardrobe you would need at some point not just jackets but a dress too. I have (altho it's probably a misconception) that jackets seem better value as you'll get more wear out of it etc so the few pieces I have so far are mostly jackets, altho no short ones like this and my current ones are all heavier tweed and more for winter.
> ?



I did not try on the dress as I understand it to be a cashmere / woollen dress, which is impractical in our climate.  The skirt's price was higher than the short black jacket that you are considering.  Generally any piece with cut-out / lattice work details as with the dress and skirt, will be complimented with a high price tag due to the greater tailoring skills / laser cuts etc.  It is the same for Alaia and other similar brands.

I have similar sentiment in that a Chanel jacket seems to have better value.  I am more willing to purchase a jacket than a dress.  My first Chanel LBD was purchased during a markdown in Paris.  Personally I am a huge Alaia fan for knit dresses.  That said, the LBD that you are considering is very special.  Without confusing you more, the jacket may be a piece which you can wear more often during the autumn / winter months in HK and possibly, the cooler air-conditioned interiors, and is easy to dress up and down.  It will be a go-to, lazy day piece which can be thrown on with little thought and be confident that you will look fabulous.  Hmmm...now I am tempted to...hahahahaa! Good luck in your decision.  Either way you will have added a fabulous piece to your wardrobe.


----------



## baghag21

TT ... Happy Birthday!  Thanks for sharing your fabulous Chanel-enabled birthday celebration.  As usual, all your purchases are beyond fabulous.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> This thread is speeding along!
> 
> TT you got the jewels of the collection wow !!! I am still in love w the puffer jacket w the Eiffel Tower. It's too much for me but a girl can dream. I hope I can see it in person.
> 
> I remember the days of 60 percent ! Got quite a few jackets on second markdown. Chanel jackets for 1200 are a thing of the past [emoji22]



I'm coming to the game way too late! I'd definitely get that Cuba jacket if it were marked down 60%!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> And the one without the flowers [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747405



I adore this jacket! It would be perfect for my conservative work environment. I tried it on in black this past weekend. What do you think the chances of either color making it to sale are?


----------



## baghag21

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm coming to the game way too late! I'd definitely get that Cuba jacket if it were marked down 60%!



There will many more amazing choices coming your way.  The pink Cuba is very pretty but I may not choose that as my first Chanel jacket.  Stay strong and patience will bless you many beautiful Chanel choices. 

That said, if the Cuba jacket remains available at the the next sale, it will most likely be at 50%.


----------



## cafecreme15

baghag21 said:


> There will many more amazing choices coming your way.  The pink Cuba is very pretty but I may not choose that as my first Chanel jacket.  Stay strong and patience will bless you many beautiful Chanel choices.
> 
> That said, if the Cuba jacket remains available at the the next sale, it will most likely be at 50%.



Thank you baghag! Very sage and true advice [emoji4] I will keep an eye out for it in future sales!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Happy birthday TT and congrats on all your marvelous picks[emoji7]


----------



## this_is_rj

Hi ladies, I am interested in purchasing my first Chanel jacket. I am overwhelmed by the choice and not sue how to select something that will last the test of time. How do you go about selecting the Chanel RTW that you invest in?


----------



## nicole0612

So I went in today to try on the two jackets I was considering. I ended up trying on a few other things as well. I did not bring anything home with me, but I am considering still.

The reversible sweater jacket.









The back is amazing, I wish the back detail was on the front instead of it being reversible.


I could not button it up when I wore it with the pretty side in the front. I tried just closing the Velcro, but it made the collar part slump downwards.
For the itchiness question, I'm not sure what word is best, but it was not comfortable on my bare skin. It would be fine with long sleeves, but it is such a light jacket top, basically a knit sweater, but overall it did not work for me.
It is a very cool looking top though.
I tried on the black sweater dress from this season and it is the opposite! So soft and cuddly!


----------



## nicole0612

Then I tried on the long jacket.
It is really lightweight and thin (which I like). A 36 was the only size available, and pigletto, I totally agree! I think it runs 2 sizes large. 






This is me pulling it in to pretend it fits:




Apparently there is one 34 available in another state that I can charge send, but according to the SA there would still be "expensive" alterations needed to the 34, and I don't have 100% confidence in the tailor at Nordstrom from previous experiences.
I think I can get over that concern, but can someone advise me about my bigger concern? I'm not sure how the trim around the entire jacket and sleeves will wear over time. It is hard to tell from the images, but it is a very thin knit, like thin summer-weight sweater material. Is there any possible fix if the knit gets a run or hole in it?


----------



## nicole0612

Then I tried on the open side Velcro dress! I tried a 38 and was able to mostly close it up. I loved it! It is totally impractical and I could only wear it maybe once in my life, but the color was perfect for my complexion and it was super fun. The slip with it is so pretty also.


I also tried on the matching jacket that pigletto suggested and TT enabled with the gorgeous photo. 


It's totally ginormous!


Now I am pulling it in aggressively!


Again, I would need a 34 and then tailoring to make it much smaller, but there is no 34 remaining.


----------



## Genie27

Happy birthday, TT. What a wonderful, special way to celebrate your birthday. And beautiful selection of items - they look fantastic on you.


----------



## nicole0612

Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.




It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:


It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.






I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
Or I may do something else.


I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried on the open side Velcro dress! I tried a 38 and was able to mostly close it up. I loved it! It is totally impractical and I could only wear it maybe once in my life, but the color was perfect for my complexion and it was super fun. The slip with it is so pretty also.
> View attachment 3747617
> 
> I also tried on the matching jacket that pigletto suggested and TT enabled with the gorgeous photo.
> View attachment 3747619
> 
> It's totally ginormous!
> View attachment 3747620
> 
> Now I am pulling it in aggressively!
> View attachment 3747622
> 
> Again, I would need a 34 and then tailoring to make it much smaller, but there is no 34 remaining.


Hi Nicole, I love th long jacket and the matching jacket pigleto suggested on you. Like you said, your fair skin really pops wearing these colors. Maybe you have cool tone skin too, I feel these dark color with cool pink/green/blue works really well for cool tone, and also very wearable with jeans/fun dresses. I would pick the jacket over dress too, more practical and all you need is a simple LBD underneath!


----------



## ms piggy

Just relaying what I heard of the Metier d'Arts collection, I have been told by several SAs from different localities that most boutiques bought limited pieces (i.e. one piece for each size) due to the shorter selling/displaying time frame of the collection as it is in between the major seasonal collections. I know my local boutiques did that. Of course, take the info with a pinch of salt (sales talk) but something to keep in mind. The MdA is to showcase the craftsmanship of the house of Chanel, so it does make sense to keep the pieces limited.  If you can live without the items you have been eyeing, you could probably risk waiting for the sales. Perhaps those who have longer experience buying the special collections could chime in.


----------



## win28

baghag21 said:


> I did not try on the dress as I understand it to be a cashmere / woollen dress, which is impractical in our climate.  The skirt's price was higher than the short black jacket that you are considering.  Generally any piece with cut-out / lattice work details as with the dress and skirt, will be complimented with a high price tag due to the greater tailoring skills / laser cuts etc.  It is the same for Alaia and other similar brands.
> 
> I have similar sentiment in that a Chanel jacket seems to have better value.  I am more willing to purchase a jacket than a dress.  My first Chanel LBD was purchased during a markdown in Paris.  Personally I am a huge Alaia fan for knit dresses.  That said, the LBD that you are considering is very special.  Without confusing you more, the jacket may be a piece which you can wear more often during the autumn / winter months in HK and possibly, the cooler air-conditioned interiors, and is easy to dress up and down.  It will be a go-to, lazy day piece which can be thrown on with little thought and be confident that you will look fabulous.  Hmmm...now I am tempted to...hahahahaa! Good luck in your decision.  Either way you will have added a fabulous piece to your wardrobe.



I actually didn't think the dress felt woolen when I tried it but that's a good point. Let me confirm coz that would limit when I can wear the dress too.

Interesting that the skirt was also more than the jacket coz then I don't think there is too big a price difference btw dress and skirt. 

A bit off topic - but what's the general price range for an alaia knit dress?


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> Just relaying what I heard of the Metier d'Arts collection, I have been told by several SAs from different localities that most boutiques bought limited pieces (i.e. one piece for each size) due to the shorter selling/displaying time frame of the collection as it is in between the major seasonal collections. I know my local boutiques did that. Of course, take the info with a pinch of salt (sales talk) but something to keep in mind. The MdA is to showcase the craftsmanship of the house of Chanel, so it does make sense to keep the pieces limited.  If you can live without the items you have been eyeing, you could probably risk waiting for the sales. Perhaps those who have longer experience buying the special collections could chime in.



If that's true, now that makes me bit tempted to get both jacket and dress [emoji85]
I do know that here in hk, they only got one in each size for both the dress and jacket at my store but I thought that was maybe just hk and other countries would have more stock.


----------



## miss argile

Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice


----------



## luckylove

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! The only upside for having long distance friendship is to get a second chance for shopping haha. Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package



I love this on you! There is something about this tweed that always makes me smile...It sold out very quickly in my area in both the long and short versions. I am glad your friend was able to track it down for you. If you have any interest in the matching dress, I can say that it was surprisingly flattering. enjoy your beautiful jacket!


----------



## ari

win28 said:


> Thanks ari
> Yes I love them together too which makes it all the harder to pick just one. Lol
> I was just scrolling thru some of the older posts as someone mentioned there was a skirt version of this dress, and saw your pic of it. Did you end up getting the skirt?


yes, I returned it, it was 4900 euro and it didn't look good on me? it's different cut than the dress. the dress is more flattering.
Did you see the pictures I posted?


----------



## ari

win28 said:


> I actually didn't think the dress felt woolen when I tried it but that's a good point. Let me confirm coz that would limit when I can wear the dress too.
> 
> Interesting that the skirt was also more than the jacket coz then I don't think there is too big a price difference btw dress and skirt.
> 
> A bit off topic - but what's the general price range for an alaia knit dress?


actually the skirt was polyester and silk lining.


----------



## Pourquoipas

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



Perfect sales find! Lovely [emoji4]


----------



## pigleto972001

Nicole, Glad you got to try the coat and jackets and dress. 

The trim does worry me slightly bc it's made of Jersey. It seems sturdy but I think we must be careful w it. Will have to see. 

The blue jacket I love except the boxy fit, sigh. I'd have to take it in if I got it. I passed on it long ago. 

The coat is also pretty but a similar fit to the jacket 

The new season jacket looks great on you ! It's more "classic" chanel. 

The dress is so fun ! I would never wear it to work and I don't have really any places to wear it. So it was an easy pass. I did keep asking my SA if I could just buy the slip lol !!!

Miss argile, the jacket looks great on you !!


----------



## chaneljewel

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice


Glad you found your jacket. I've liked this one since the first time I saw it.  Looks great on you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



I love this on you! How lucky you were able to have a whole team help you track it down! My store had one jacket left in this tweed (in my size!) but it missed making the sale by one week [emoji20]


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.
> View attachment 3747628
> 
> View attachment 3747629
> 
> It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:
> View attachment 3747627
> 
> It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.
> View attachment 3747630
> 
> View attachment 3747631
> 
> View attachment 3747632
> 
> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]



I think this jacket is the best fit on you! Have you considered it in black tweed and gold trim? It's the same exact design and fit, just with a little more pop and arguably better fabrics? It's also just over $5k. 

I'm glad you got to try on the reversible sweater jacket thing from Cuba! Something about that fabric was just not comfortable on bare skin. It was too rough I think.


----------



## argcdg

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice


It looks beautiful on you.  I bought this jacket as well, with the drop-waist dress; I think it will be super versatile (will go with jeans, leggings, black pants, skirts, the dress) and is definitely subtle enough for work.  Enjoy!


----------



## argcdg

win28 said:


> If that's true, now that makes me bit tempted to get both jacket and dress [emoji85]
> I do know that here in hk, they only got one in each size for both the dress and jacket at my store but I thought that was maybe just hk and other countries would have more stock.


I haven't weighed in on this yet because I was hesitant to say "get both" when the question is "which should I choose" - but both pieces look *so* stunning on you that I would get both and then try to buy less elsewhere.


----------



## ari

cafecreme15 said:


> This suit is AMAZING! Especially with the blouse. This is pretty much exactly the type of jacket I am looking for for my first purchase.


cafecreme, thank you! but to be frank I don't consider this jacket typical Chanel. you need for a first jacket something more classic with trim and round neck.


ms piggy said:


> Lovely colour on you. Would pair beautifully with white, grey, soft colours (pink, green etc) and even black. Sometimes it takes while to figure but don't give up.
> 
> 
> 
> How lucky you got these pieces on sale. I would kill for that dress! This material is my favourite from Chanel. Comfortable, drapes well and no piling. I remember the lavender is so pretty but black is way more useful. Your DH sounds like a great shopping companion and love his sense of humour.


Thank you! the dress is very nice. unfortunately it's 36 and I'm wearing now 38 so it's a bit tight. that's the problem with Chanel, you have to maintain your weight 


win28 said:


> It's the same here in hk. I found these below pieces during the recent sale at 50% off coz they were from the older Seoul collection. My SA said they had actually sold out here before so this was likely transferred in from another region. She was surprised too when they popped up.


Win, I love the short sleeve top on you !


argcdg said:


> Just ordered a pencil skirt (Akris makes the best ones for my build); I'm easy!
> 
> Btw I completely agree with you; I decided a few years ago that I have worked hard and earned the money to buy nice things and I will wear them to work -- but subtly.  What I really hate is when other women give me the side-eye and ask about the jacket or the handbag . . . No one comments on the guys' cars or boats, and no one should comment on my handbags!


I hate when people even compliment me on my clothes at work, so I usually just give them a cold look and now almost nobody try to talk to me about my clothes.


pigleto972001 said:


> So Bloomingdale's sent the 42 which was definitely too big and the white tee which I liked but the shoulders bunched on me. Sadly it's too much money to not be perfect so back it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747254
> 
> 
> My jacket w the Cuba shorts
> View attachment 3747255


pigleto, most probably is the picture but that green in the shorts is almost the same as the velcro, no? 



nicole0612 said:


> So I went in today to try on the two jackets I was considering. I ended up trying on a few other things as well. I did not bring anything home with me, but I am considering still.
> 
> The reversible sweater jacket.
> View attachment 3747598
> 
> View attachment 3747599
> 
> View attachment 3747601
> 
> View attachment 3747602
> 
> 
> The back is amazing, I wish the back detail was on the front instead of it being reversible.
> View attachment 3747604
> 
> I could not button it up when I wore it with the pretty side in the front. I tried just closing the Velcro, but it made the collar part slump downwards.
> For the itchiness question, I'm not sure what word is best, but it was not comfortable on my bare skin. It would be fine with long sleeves, but it is such a light jacket top, basically a knit sweater, but overall it did not work for me.
> It is a very cool looking top though.
> I tried on the black sweater dress from this season and it is the opposite! So soft and cuddly!



I think it looks great on you, the colar is not supposed to lay flat, BTW, it looks a bit as high neck in front.



nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried on the long jacket.
> It is really lightweight and thin (which I like). A 36 was the only size available, and pigletto, I totally agree! I think it runs 2 sizes large.
> View attachment 3747609
> 
> View attachment 3747610
> 
> View attachment 3747611
> 
> This is me pulling it in to pretend it fits:
> View attachment 3747612
> 
> View attachment 3747613
> 
> Apparently there is one 34 available in another state that I can charge send, but according to the SA there would still be "expensive" alterations needed to the 34, and I don't have 100% confidence in the tailor at Nordstrom from previous experiences.
> I think I can get over that concern, but can someone advise me about my bigger concern? I'm not sure how the trim around the entire jacket and sleeves will wear over time. It is hard to tell from the images, but it is a very thin knit, like thin summer-weight sweater material. Is there any possible fix if the knit gets a run or hole in it?
> View attachment 3747615
> 
> View attachment 3747616


I love this coat on you - don't try to make it fitted - it looks great on you like this! 


nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried on the open side Velcro dress! I tried a 38 and was able to mostly close it up. I loved it! It is totally impractical and I could only wear it maybe once in my life, but the color was perfect for my complexion and it was super fun. The slip with it is so pretty also.
> View attachment 3747617
> 
> I also tried on the matching jacket that pigletto suggested and TT enabled with the gorgeous photo.
> View attachment 3747619
> 
> It's totally ginormous!
> View attachment 3747620
> 
> Now I am pulling it in aggressively!
> View attachment 3747622
> 
> Again, I would need a 34 and then tailoring to make it much smaller, but there is no 34 remaining.


the dress is gorgeous on you, but the jacket is really big! 


nicole0612 said:


> Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.
> View attachment 3747628
> 
> View attachment 3747629
> 
> It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:
> View attachment 3747627
> 
> It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.
> View attachment 3747630
> 
> View attachment 3747631
> 
> View attachment 3747632
> 
> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]


The Cosmopolite jacket is perfect on you! I loved the cut on me too, but it is too thick.
the cut is amazing! 


miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice


Congrats! it loos great on you!


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.
> View attachment 3747628
> 
> View attachment 3747629
> 
> It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:
> View attachment 3747627
> 
> It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.
> View attachment 3747630
> 
> View attachment 3747631
> 
> View attachment 3747632
> 
> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]



Nicole!
Aren't you a lovely young woman? 
This pictures are just delightful- felt like I was there with you in the dressing room to give advice -
Here's my thoughts:
You wear Chanel well and have an excellent long term plan.
First remember if it's just size there may be a way to find your size in other department stores for by calling Chanel boutique. But if you are committed to Nordstrom and that is understandable- then that's ok, too.
Second - alterations- if you don't trust them based on experience maybe find or travel to a Chanel boutique and have it done -it may be worth it and they know what they are doing.
Third your choices! Lovely ! Adore the Velcro dress- it suits your youth and was made for you. You are an instant celebrity in that dress and could attend any Hollywood event with confidence. BUT if that isn't your lifestyle - save those pictures to your phone and move on. Wasn't it fun to try? Savor the moment and back away slowly to reality.
Hands down the grey classic Cosmopolite jacket at about 5K will fit your goal of acquiring classics that stand the rest of time.
Why didn't you like it's open? It looks good to me when you wore it open.
It's the exact same cut as my runway black jacket - minus the beadwork.
My understanding is that Jacket sold out instantly almost everywhere-
You are lucky to be able to try it !!
The colors will last forever and you can add pins or Camilla or pearls -
Later you can wear with Chanel skirts you find on sale (!!)
Until then it will go with dark dresses, skirts or grey to pick up the trim. And with jeans it will elevate your look with French flair. This is very iconic and part of this very special Metiers collection -something to consider.
It fits you so well- the shoulders might be very lightly altered, but you wouldn't need to and if you aren't confident with your store - take it to Chanel - it's a Full Price current season - I think they will do it for free?
Honestly alterations can always be fine later- I might just leave it as is if I were you- it's a very good fit in you.
Forth- and this is important- how does it feel on? If you don't feel wonderful wearing it- don't get it.
It needs to have the Chanel Magic feeling - that's included in the price [emoji6]
Fifth - You are just starting a journey with Chanel. Like Hermes relationships are important. 
Cultivate one with Chanel.
Chanel is looking for a lifetime relationship with you - if you can find a SA you like and likes you that can make your Chanel experience so much better.
Do you have that feeling of being cared about at that Boutique? Will they remember your preferences and ping you when something you want to try has arrived? You deserve that treatment at Chanel - the House prides itself on service - even the department store Boutiques!! In fact, often they are even better at department stores !
Good luck 
And thank you for sharing [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Just relaying what I heard of the Metier d'Arts collection, I have been told by several SAs from different localities that most boutiques bought limited pieces (i.e. one piece for each size) due to the shorter selling/displaying time frame of the collection as it is in between the major seasonal collections. I know my local boutiques did that. Of course, take the info with a pinch of salt (sales talk) but something to keep in mind. The MdA is to showcase the craftsmanship of the house of Chanel, so it does make sense to keep the pieces limited.  If you can live without the items you have been eyeing, you could probably risk waiting for the sales. Perhaps those who have longer experience buying the special collections could chime in.



This is what I've heard and experienced as well- the Fall Winter Collections are by design deeper and more sizes ordered -
Also learned something about sale -
With Boutique and leased Boutique within Dept stores the sales are staggered internationally- sales dates first in USA and the day the sale ends the remainder of the sale merchandise is shipped to Europe and added to their sale which will then begin. Then after that the same process to Asia; which is why a Paris Seoul jacket on sale will just now pop up in Asia.
So we no longer see immediately multiple markdowns. Logistics and transportation. 
The other thing about waiting for things to hit sale is that it's random.
Not every thing goes on sale. And maybe the day before sale someone returns the jacket that you wanted in your size and BAM there it is for you.

But to ms piggy's point the Metiers collections are thinner- and more cohesive. Less of each item made, less sized ordered. More coordination of color, fabrics and design in the planning.


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



Horrah 
Lucky Lucky girl 
This is an amazing jacket and looks spectacular on you !
Thrilled for you 
Huge Smile!


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> Happy birthday, TT. What a wonderful, special way to celebrate your birthday. And beautiful selection of items - they look fantastic on you.



Thank you from my heart [emoji173]️ 
Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## miss argile

@luckylove @chaneljewel thank youu, I feel exactly the same! Today at work, everytime I looked down and saw the fabric inside the descreet bag my friend packed it into, I SMILED. The magic of chanel jacket  I feel the thought Chanel/Karl put into the tweed, combining white, red, pink, blue and green, with the out of box pairing of dark purple red buttons. It's simply brilliant.

@argcdg Yay! so glad to be your jacket twins, think it was your trying out pictures inspired the whole discussions and gorgeous photos. You look absolutely wonderful in it, and how wonderful to have a set! I love the dress too, but I need to impose some self control with 2 jackets in one month . My husband has zero clue why Im constantly in blissful mood recently... and the weird thing is there is no net-a-porter/farfetch packages even during sales season....as I got into a bigger trouble 

@Pourquoipas @pigleto972001 @cafecreme15 @TankerToad Thank you for your sweet words. I still can't believe how lucky I am. So grateful to have the abolsute best bff and the wonderful TPF gangs!!

@Genie27 Thanks again for your earlier advice about holding off buying the short version. The magical feeling when putting it on is completely different


----------



## EmileH

Just popping in for a quick comment: Nicole everything looks great on you. I know what you mean about the black jacket with grey and navy trim not looking right open. I didn't love that either. The fabric is more stiff than the runway version which contributes to the issue, but the runway jacket also looks a bit better closed than open imo. For me, I want maximum versatility from a Chanel jacket regardless of the price point or it's not worth it to me. Like you I'm trying to create a well curated small collection. 

That's just my personal view. I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and you don't need advice on that. You know what works for you. 

I try to avoid the following reasons for buying a piece: I want something from this fabulous collection, it is in limited supply, it is very popular or it is sure to sell out. I consider all of this hype. My criteria is, long after everyone forgets this collection, what a celebrity wore or what was the latest greatest thing in June of 2017, will I still love this piece? If it doesn't fit that criteria I pass.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wise words Pbp  I also try to consider if something is "me". The velcro jacket prob doesn't have the longevity the cream ritz jacket does. But it's more my style and more wearable for me now. Perhaps later the cream jacket would work. I just don't have as much use for it. It is more of a classic silhouette.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Wise words Pbp  I also try to consider if something is "me". The velcro jacket prob doesn't have the longevity the cream ritz jacket does. But it's more my style and more wearable for me now. Perhaps later the cream jacket would work. I just don't have as much use for it. It is more of a classic silhouette.



Absolutely. You know what feels comfortable for you and what you will wear. Not everyone has to choose the most classic styles. It might not be their style. Your velcro jacket is a beautiful jacket with a great shape and beautiful tweed. I'm sure you will love it forever even if you decide to tweak it in the future.


----------



## ailoveresale

@TankerToad happy birthday! Sounds like between DH and Chanel, it was a magical day. And the runway jacket is stunning on you!


----------



## miss argile

cafecreme15 said:


> I love this on you! How lucky you were able to have a whole team help you track it down! My store had one jacket left in this tweed (in my size!) but it missed making the sale by one week [emoji20]


I'm sorry to hear that, but maybe it's fate that the short version just doesn't suit our lifestyles yet. Im sure you will know your HG jacket when you see it, and similar to H, the hunt is half the fun


----------



## ailoveresale

this_is_rj said:


> Hi ladies, I am interested in purchasing my first Chanel jacket. I am overwhelmed by the choice and not sue how to select something that will last the test of time. How do you go about selecting the Chanel RTW that you invest in?



I think this is individual and depends on your lifestyle. I don't have unlimited funds, so I only pick timeless pieces that in my opinion are more classic styles. I will allow myself one piece every once in a while that is more whimsical. In general I buy most of those at sale, but since the classic pieces usually don't go on sale I would pick maybe one jacket per year. For example, the only jackets I have purchased full price are the Seoul cruise LBJ, Rome LBJ, and the Data Center white robot jacket. It's tough, but if you think about what you will wear and what's already in your closet to go with it, the choices will become more clear. The other ladies on this thread have more experience than me - I've learned a lot from them to get to this point! Good luck and whatever you get, please post mod pics! [emoji5]



nicole0612 said:


> So I went in today to try on the two jackets I was considering. I ended up trying on a few other things as well. I did not bring anything home with me, but I am considering still.



The Velcro dress looks amazing on you! That being said, if you are looking for bang for buck, you're right in that the uses are limited. Depends on how practical you want to be! For the jackets, I think it might be worth spending $$ on the one black jacket rather than the two sales jackets, only because you will get more wear out of it. I also had issue with the thickness of the tweed, but I live in a warmer climate. Since you are slim, I don't think it looks bulky on you. It's a pretty, classic piece and I think it would be a great item to add to a collection.
Best of luck in your decision!


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just popping in for a quick comment: Nicole everything looks great on you. I know what you mean about the black jacket with grey and navy trim not looking right open. I didn't love that either. The fabric is more stiff than the runway version which contributes to the issue, but the runway jacket also looks a bit better closed than open imo. For me, I want maximum versatility from a Chanel jacket regardless of the price point or it's not worth it to me. Like you I'm trying to create a well curated small collection.
> 
> That's just my personal view. I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and you don't need advice on that. You know what works for you.
> 
> I try to avoid the following reasons for buying a piece: I want something from this fabulous collection, it is in limited supply, it is very popular or it is sure to sell out. I consider all of this hype. My criteria is, long after everyone forgets this collection, what a celebrity wore or what was the latest greatest thing in June of 2017, will I still love this piece? If it doesn't fit that criteria I pass.


Thanks for the always wise and sane advices. It's so helpful to someone like me who's just starting out on building collections, no matter it's Chanel RTW or H, they are all costly and I want every pieces to be well-used and loved for the longest time possible. I follow this IG account called "Thechaneljacketdiaries" (I always wonder if it's by one of TPFers), and some older jackets are just breathtakingly beautiful, and I don't have a clue if they were hit items or worn by celebs. They are just beautiful as they are.


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Thanks for the always wise and sane advices. It's so helpful to someone like me who's just starting out on building collections, no matter it's Chanel RTW or H, they are all costly and I want every pieces to be well-used and loved for the longest time possible. I follow this IG account called "Thechaneljacketdiaries" (I always wonder if it's by one of TPFers), and some older jackets are just breathtakingly beautiful, and I don't have a clue if they were hit items or worn by celebs. They are just beautiful as they are.



Thank you. Yes I enjoy that person's Instagram posts. It seems like she kept her wits about her and chose one or two pieces per season. Look at what a lovely collection she has now. It's delightful.


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Thanks for the always wise and sane advices. It's so helpful to someone like me who's just starting out on building collections, no matter it's Chanel RTW or H, they are all costly and I want every pieces to be well-used and loved for the longest time possible. I follow this IG account called "Thechaneljacketdiaries" (I always wonder if it's by one of TPFers), and some older jackets are just breathtakingly beautiful, and I don't have a clue if they were hit items or worn by celebs. They are just beautiful as they are.



She is a member here [emoji173]
She has a large and outstanding Chanel collection- also Hermes 
She's a long time collector and is very fashionable and chic, not to mention very savvy.
Actually she is a bit of a celebrity in her own right -
Absolutely Lovely Woman.


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> She is a member here [emoji173]
> She has a large and outstanding Chanel collection- also Hermes
> She's a long time collector and is very fashionable and chic, not to mention very savvy.
> Actually she is a bit of a celebrity in her own right -
> Absolutely Lovely Woman.



That's nice to hear. She keeps a low profile and is discreet and tasteful. Very Chanel.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.
> View attachment 3747628
> 
> View attachment 3747629
> 
> It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:
> View attachment 3747627
> 
> It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.
> View attachment 3747630
> 
> View attachment 3747631
> 
> View attachment 3747632
> 
> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]


I bought this jacket, and I adore it!  Very flattering.  You must be quite petite based on how it fits you; I have a very short torso and it's still shorter on my body than on you.  I think you look great, you just need to shorten the sleeves and maybe tweak the shoulders.  I think this jacket is a great initial Chanel piece, and you'll get a lot of wear out of it.


----------



## TankerToad

Well, sort of....Larkie Dam
has a fairly big media footprint.
She has 2 IG accounts, not just the Chanel diaries IG.
I think she still has 2 wonderful blogs and a little bit on uTube 
She also has a fun Facebook page 
She had a few threads on the Forum early on devoted to her Chanel and Hermes passion,I believe.
She doesn't post on TPF much because she has so many of her own platforms.
She's a true IT media kinda gal.
An inspiring women 
And like us loves her Chanel [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this jacket, and I adore it!  Very flattering.  You must be quite petite based on how it fits you; I have a very short torso and it's still shorter on my body than on you.  I think you look great, you just need to shorten the sleeves and maybe tweak the shoulders.  I think this jacket is a great initial Chanel piece, and you'll get a lot of wear out of it.



You have this jacket, too ?
Did I miss your photos?
Congrats !!'
Wow!
I have a wonderful friend looking high and low for this jacket right now -


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> You have this jacket, too ?
> Did I miss your photos?
> Congrats !!'
> Wow!
> I have a wonderful friend looking high and low for this jacket right now -


You're right, it sounds like it sold out pretty fast.  I got the only 36 at my local Nordstrom, and my SA told me that multiple people called from across the country trying to buy it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

win28 said:


> It's the same here in hk. I found these below pieces during the recent sale at 50% off coz they were from the older Seoul collection. My SA said they had actually sold out here before so this was likely transferred in from another region. She was surprised too when they popped up.


That first top is beautiful on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3746727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still struggling a bit to style the caban. May have to wait until fall and wear it with jeans; most of my dresses and skirts are A-line and the proportions don't work. Trying it over a little knit dress today (and hoping I don't get Velcro snags); does this work?


I think this looks good.  I wouldn't overthink it too much, I just throw it on over pretty much anything as long as the color scheme works and the pieces I'm wearing underneath are simple in design.


----------



## TankerToad

win28 said:


> If that's true, now that makes me bit tempted to get both jacket and dress [emoji85]
> I do know that here in hk, they only got one in each size for both the dress and jacket at my store but I thought that was maybe just hk and other countries would have more stock.



This is a picture of the skirt


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> You're right, it sounds like it sold out pretty fast.  I got the only 36 at my local Nordstrom, and my SA told me that multiple people called from across the country trying to buy it.



Ahhhhhh
Looks Devine on[emoji92]
Such a classic Chanel jacket 
You'll wear this forever 
Love how this fits you 
Love Love Love


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's nice to hear. She keeps a low profile and is discreet and tasteful. Very Chanel.



I love her runway vs reality pics. One of the best Chanel references over the years [emoji136]


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> cafecreme, thank you! but to be frank I don't consider this jacket typical Chanel. you need for a first jacket something more classic with trim and round neck.



Good point! Which jackets from the current cosmopolite collection would you consider classic Chanel?


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> I love her runway vs reality pics. One of the best Chanel references over the years [emoji136]



Yes she's a trailblazer for sure!

She has has loads and loads of her RTW pictures in the Chanel RTW reference thread (where you can also see our fabulous Ari!) and also some on early days of this thread - once she started her own well designed IG accounts then understandably less posts here- BTW on her IG and blogs she has invaluable advice on Chanel RTW style, fit and thoughts for collectors, both new and long time collectors, especially regarding Chanel jackets.


----------



## win28

nicole0612 said:


> Then the SA brought out another jacket, which seems to have a very similar cut as the runway jackets from the current season, but is much more wallet friendly at ~$5,000. It is a sturdy winter knit (not tweed), but the fit is impeccable.
> View attachment 3747628
> 
> View attachment 3747629
> 
> It does not work open (I do like to have that option), because it is thick and juts out from the body:
> View attachment 3747627
> 
> It looks great either part-way zipped or fully zipped. This is a 34. It is basically a 99% perfect fit, the shoulders are just a tiny bit wide.
> View attachment 3747630
> 
> View attachment 3747631
> 
> View attachment 3747632
> 
> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> 
> 
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]



Love this black jacket on you. The velcro dress looked amazing too but I think you'll probably find more occasions to wear this beautiful jacket than the dress.


----------



## win28

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



So pretty! Love this colorful tweed and it suits you so well. Such a great feeling too to finally track down something you really want.


----------



## win28

ari said:


> yes, I returned it, it was 4900 euro and it didn't look good on me? it's different cut than the dress. the dress is more flattering.
> Did you see the pictures I posted?



Yes, I did. Thought the skirt was pretty and also loved the sweater you posted too. Altho worn together they did look a bit busy. The skirt looks like it's even more lattice work than the dress what with the layering which probably explains why the skirt is pretty much same price as the dress. I initially thought there would be a price difference btw the two. 



argcdg said:


> I haven't weighed in on this yet because I was hesitant to say "get both" when the question is "which should I choose" - but both pieces look *so* stunning on you that I would get both and then try to buy less elsewhere.



Thanks dear. It is a tempting idea and I do think I'm more smitten with this collection than the winter one just going by the runway pics for those. So it maybe worth getting these and then putting myself on ban island for awhile 



TankerToad said:


> This is a picture of the skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748132



Thanks for the clearer pic. Such pretty details but given it's pretty much same price as the dress, if I was to get, I would probably still prefer the LBD [emoji7]


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Good point! Which jackets from the current cosmopolite collection would you consider classic Chanel?



I would say the cream and black jackets w the trim. Might not make it to sale. The one Karenallen and the runway one tanker toad bought too. Those look like forever pieces to me.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I would say the cream and black jackets w the trim. Might not make it to sale. The one Karenallen and the runway one tanker toad bought too. Those look like forever pieces to me.


Let's hope the Chanel gods smile upon me and I can find a classic jacket in one of the future sales!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am !!! 

So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
	

		
			
		

		
	




I believe now 6950. 



The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40. 

The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too. 

I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me. 

The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly 



Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



So much fun - I love these modeling pics!  I am vicariously sad that you didn't get the skirt to match the jacket.  I love the Sofia jacket on you - looks so pretty.  Next year I am getting a black jacket!  I have done everything upside down because I am drawn to the tweeds - but the black ones look so classic and beautiful on you guys!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



Love every one these jackets on you. My dear wonderful friend just bought the Sophia jacket  TODAY!! and I am excited for her. Its a beauty and so classic too. My SA said it would not fuzz, so lets hope he is right. Love the little details at the collar and cuff. It's actually very hard to find, too. Sophia Coppola has nothing on you!!
You really did come across some Chanel Cosmo unicorns today.
Love the black and grey jacket on you, too. Same fit as my runway version.
The colorful one is amazing, have tried it. Very pricey still even on sale but all the workmanship explains the price.
Thank you so much for sharing.  Your  photos are so fun~~


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks [emoji4]!

I don't have a chanel black jacket yet [emoji33]so I am in the same boat. I liked the Sophia for some reason. It really sang to me. Maybe it was the little lion heads buttons at the cuffs. But the other black jacket was so pretty and so comfortable on. I had a moment. I kind of wish I had gotten the black Paris Rome jacket. It was beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> So much fun - I love these modeling pics!  I am vicariously sad that you didn't get the skirt to match the jacket.  I love the Sofia jacket on you - looks so pretty.  Next year I am getting a black jacket!  I have done everything upside down because I am drawn to the tweeds - but the black ones look so classic and beautiful on you guys!



I know right? She looks terrific and both black jackets are To Die For. If I wasn't broke now I'd be all over that Sophia.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks [emoji4]!
> 
> I don't have a chanel black jacket yet [emoji33]so I am in the same boat. I liked the Sophia for some reason. It really sang to me. Maybe it was the little lion heads buttons at the cuffs. But the other black jacket was so pretty and so comfortable on. I had a moment. I kind of wish I had gotten the black Paris Rome jacket. It was beautiful!!!!!!!


And these black jackets are gorgeous, too.
The magic of Chanel ~


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I did like the Sophia. My husband liked it too. Better than the lesage green which was theatrical. The trim on the green was very similar to the trim on the cream suit for cosmo. 

Better than Sophia he he he !! It's probably good they didn't have my size bc oh boy. 

Ha yes I am wearing the usual tank again. They had a couple on sale and I just wanted to buy another one. That would be silly of me 

They also had the Caban in a 40 which was huge on me ! Great jacket though !!!!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



They all look wonderful on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

911 snowball, heard back from hirschleifers. They have a 34. He thinks it could be let out. Only issue is i think it's final sale.


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)
> View attachment 3746632
> View attachment 3746633
> View attachment 3746634
> View attachment 3746635
> View attachment 3746636
> View attachment 3746637
> View attachment 3746638


Wow happy  belated Birthday TT!!!! Your Pharrel and runway black jackets are just aspirational  I am so glad you had a magical day and seriously they fit you perfectly these are true Chanels that one treasures!! Congrats!


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> Wow happy  belated Birthday TT!!!! Your Pharrel and runway black jackets are just aspirational  I am so glad you had a magical day and seriously they fit you perfectly these are true Chanels that one treasures!! Congrats!



Thank you so much for the happy wishes and kind words 
I'm still pinching myself 
Was like a dream 
Just trying things on without having to be rushed - 
Not taking any of it for granted 
Thank you for sharing my joy [emoji173]


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried on the open side Velcro dress! I tried a 38 and was able to mostly close it up. I loved it! It is totally impractical and I could only wear it maybe once in my life, but the color was perfect for my complexion and it was super fun. The slip with it is so pretty also.
> View attachment 3747617
> 
> I also tried on the matching jacket that pigletto suggested and TT enabled with the gorgeous photo.
> View attachment 3747619
> 
> It's totally ginormous!
> View attachment 3747620
> 
> Now I am pulling it in aggressively!
> View attachment 3747622
> 
> Again, I would need a 34 and then tailoring to make it much smaller, but there is no 34 remaining.


Oh Nicole I totally love the last jacket on you!!!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> I may just save a few more pennies and get this one.
> Or I may do something else.
> I wanted to mention all of the pros and cons and include the unflattering photos as well as the flattering ones, since I am not convinced or unconvinced about a couple of these.
> My overall plan is to spend the next few years buying each year ~2-3 Chanel RTW at tasty prices as part of my overall handbag, accessory and clothing improvement process. Also known as the decade of the 30's [emoji4]



You have a good plan and you look great in all the pieces you tried. Whatever you ultimately do would be right as you know yourself best. The data centre is whimsical/fun and the Cosmopolite classy and glam. They are all beautiful pieces.



miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



This is a gorgeous jacket on you. I would have loved to tried it in person but perhaps way better for my wallet I did not. Really like to see more styling pics.



pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!! So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection.
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



Great pics. The tank looks good with the Sofia. It's always a joy to try out the jackets in person and appreciate the beauty of them all. 



ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748434



This is a great jacket that I miss out. Not that I need anymore black ones as I own only black jackets (exception of one dark blue). Hence I really enjoy seeing all the non-black ones posted here and the members pulling them off so well.


----------



## Finnigan

Oh my this thread moves fast. I've been busy at work...got new motivation now LOL. i usedto say " I work to live" but now it's "I work so I can dress in Chanel" 

@TankerToad @Pocketbook Pup @ari @dharma @pigleto972001
Thank you ladies for all the positive feedback on my fringe jacket looks!  I can't wait for fall now so I can wear it!
@chaneljewel@cafecreme15
Oh how I wish someone could join me in the fringe jacket  but I get that it is not the most wearable piece esp if the work environment is more formal and conservative. My work and personal life doesn't give me much opportunity to wear things like the gorgeous cream jacket many of you ladies have got and there are moments I wish I still worked in a corporate setting to justify those jackets. 
@ms piggy and @TankerToad 
The fringe jacket looks amazing on you both!  So do the cream and the black jackets though!


----------



## ms piggy

Finnigan said:


> Oh my this thread moves fast. I've been busy at work...got new motivation now LOL. i usedto say " I work to live" but now it's "I work so I can dress in Chanel"



It does make those dreary days at work feel better!


----------



## Finnigan

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice


I love this on you!!!  So happy you got it on sale too. Yay!


----------



## cafecreme15

Finnigan said:


> Oh my this thread moves fast. I've been busy at work...got new motivation now LOL. i usedto say " I work to live" but now it's "I work so I can dress in Chanel"



This is slowly but surely becoming my motto as well! A means to an end for my love of Hermes and Chanel LOL


----------



## Finnigan

win28 said:


> I love reading the posts on this thread altho I don't think I've posted on this thread yet myself
> 
> I'm actually the one tho who was at the styling session earlier today. I find myself tempted in particular by the short black jacket and the little black dress and trying to choose btw them.
> 
> Cost wise the dress is actually around $1k more than the jacket which is approx US 3,800 here. I was a little surprised by this but I think it's coz of the detailing.
> 
> Since I only started with Chanel RTW last year (first was the Paris in Rome lbj), I would love some advice as to which piece you'd choose for slowly building up a chanel wardrobe in the long run or just maybe suits me better?
> 
> Thanks


absolutely love the dress on you. Gorgeous. Hope you got it. Unless you are in love with the jacket or really need it in your wardrobe, I would go for the dress. It feels more special and I'm of the mindset that a special LBD that makes you look and feel amazing (and is timeless) is harder to come by than a black jacket  (and I love jackets, they are a staple for me). I am under the impression that Chanel has black jackets in every collection, others with more experience can chime in.


----------



## Finnigan

@pigleto972001 
I'm so glad you finally got your Velcro jacket!!!  Looks perfect on you. Did you get the velvet denim yet?  The more I see it on here the more I am tempted. Gotta go back to see if my store got it in. 
I also love the multi-coloured tweed jacket you tried on from the sale. So beautiful. Swoon.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! Me too!! It's quite cute !  we ordered the brown velvet denim. I hope it fits. The last one I tried was perfect. Then they sold it alas .  they would be absolutely perfect w the fringe jacket !!!! 

The multicolored fringe had gorgeous tweed !! Very pretty colors  they also had some other data center pieces like the houndstooth blazer w the velcro closure and the bright pink and yellow jacket w the plaid. Also the backward sweater which is so pretty in person too.


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)
> View attachment 3746632
> View attachment 3746633
> View attachment 3746634
> View attachment 3746635
> View attachment 3746636
> View attachment 3746637
> View attachment 3746638



Happy Belated Birthday TT!!!  May you have Chanel magic always in your life.
It is now my turn to cheer from my corner of the world for you!!!!! 
Wow! Love love love your birthday experience and gifts...this is the epitome of celebrating in style!  You look stunning in everything, esp the black runway jacket and the pharrell coat.
Absolutely fitted to perfection. Swoon.
I think this collection is just amazing. I can't see how the upcoming fall season can top it based on the runway pics. I think you likely splurged on all perfect pieces.


----------



## ailoveresale

Finnigan said:


> Oh my this thread moves fast. I've been busy at work...got new motivation now LOL. i usedto say " I work to live" but now it's "I work so I can dress in Chanel"



Hilarious - I just had this same conversation with a friend! She asked me what motivates me to keep working and my answer was simply, "Chanel." [emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748434


Looks so good on you!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.


They all look really lovely on you!  Does that last one have hooks and eyes or a zipper?


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Thank you so much for the happy wishes and kind words
> I'm still pinching myself
> Was like a dream
> Just trying things on without having to be rushed -
> Not taking any of it for granted
> Thank you for sharing my joy [emoji173]


Happy Birthday!  Mine was last week, so fellow moon children  What a wonderful surprise gift for you and a perfect fit too!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748434


This is the best black jacket that I own because it is seasonless and goes with everything!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi GK! This one ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




has a zipper. It zips from higher up the torso. Kind of like the velcro. I tried it on and was like dang !!! It was so comfortable and flattering ! Not boxy at all.  The only thing is I'm not crazy about the pockets sticking out on me like that. The trim is grey and blue which surprised me. Pretty. 

The Sophia is hook and eye


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi GK! This one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748505
> 
> 
> has a zipper. It zips from higher up the torso. Kind of like the velcro. I tried it on and was like dang !!! It was so comfortable and flattering ! Not boxy at all.
> 
> The Sophia is hook and eye


Yes!   Just beautiful on you!!   I think hook and eyes are a PIA and usually never close them up.  My feeling has always been that those closures are there to shut people up who want to be able to close up the jacket, but that Chanel doesn't expect you to use them.


----------



## pigleto972001

Have you guys seen the velvet trench ? Its beautiful. So smooth. It's almost like a rippled velvet. It would prob be a nice overcoat ! I tried the 38 and the shoulders fit pretty well.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Yes!   Just beautiful on you!!   I think hook and eyes are a PIA and usually never close them up.  My feeling has always been that those closures are there to shut people up who want to be able to close up the jacket, but that Chanel doesn't expect you to use them.



Haha yes the hook closure is tricky. When I tried the cream jacket I fumbled w the hooks for a bit til my SA took pity on me and helped me. They're easier to use on the Sophia. 

I didn't try the jacket open but like others have said expect it to look better closed. It was a pleasant surprise. It's slim about the waist too. Just a pleasure to try ! I hope the lucky lady takes it home and loves it !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Have you guys seen the velvet trench ? Its beautiful. So smooth. It's almost like a rippled velvet. It would prob be a nice overcoat ! I tried the 38 and the shoulders fit pretty well.


That sounds like something that would work well in your climate zone.  I have a trench in black silk faille from years ago.  Chanel does this style extremely well.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes. The price was pretty decent. I expected it to be more than the red tweed which I tried and it looked terrible on me. No pics so it didn't happen right ? It looked like I was wearing a sofa lol. 

The velvet would work in the SE, but I would prob not give it the time it needs out  I am just not a huge fan of the lucite buttons but granted they are a little smaller than some other pieces I believe. The liu wen video has her wearing it and it looks beautiful on her !


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Happy Belated Birthday TT!!!  May you have Chanel magic always in your life.
> It is now my turn to cheer from my corner of the world for you!!!!!
> Wow! Love love love your birthday experience and gifts...this is the epitome of celebrating in style!  You look stunning in everything, esp the black runway jacket and the pharrell coat.
> Absolutely fitted to perfection. Swoon.
> I think this collection is just amazing. I can't see how the upcoming  season can top it based on the runway pics. I think you likely splurged on all perfect pieces.


Thank you Finnigan for the well-wishes and especially your Cheers! Soooo fun to share my day with my international Chanel family here.
Totally agree that this Cosmo Collection will be hard to top. I'll be sitting on the sidelines the next few seasons ~~
Again thank you for the enthusiasm and sweet compliments.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Happy Birthday!  Mine was last week, so fellow moon children  What a wonderful surprise gift for you and a perfect fit too!


Well then Happy belated Birthday to you too.
Thank you, it was a fun day all around. Chanel NYC and DH booked us a lovely suite. Weather was mild and the sunset in the City was like a painting. Couldn't ask for anything more.
Hope you had a happy and lovely day as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy birthday to you too Gracekelly and to you tanker toad !!!!

The only thing I want from fall are the sparkly boots. I'm afraid you are going to hear about them a lot until fall hehe . Some of the jackets are pretty too !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Happy birthday to you too Gracekelly and to you tanker toad !!!!
> 
> The only thing I want from fall are the sparkly boots. I'm afraid you are going to hear about them a lot until fall hehe . Some of the jackets are pretty too !


Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!


.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533


Well when a jacket asks for a bag who are you to argue, especially on your birthday?? What a shining star of a bag. And don't you look elegant wearing it. LOVE!! And ruthenium! Even better. Would you ever wear it cross body for a more casual out and about look? My guess is that little jewel was hard to find in that combo. Congrats on your new silver Mini!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> *Well when a jacket asks for a bag* who are you to argue, especially on your birthday?? What a shining star of a bag. And don't you look elegant wearing it. LOVE!! And ruthenium! Even better. Would you ever wear it cross body for a more casual out and about look? My guess is that little jewel was hard to find in that combo. Congrats on your new silver Mini!


I went for the square because it had the shorter strap, which makes it more of a shoulder bag than a cross body.  The rectangle has a longer strap and I did not like it as a shoulder only.  I will do cross body for a day bag, but for evening I really don't want it interfering with my jacket or necklace, if that makes any sense to you.

Yes, that Robot jacket has a very strong voice!


----------



## win28

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



Love the lesage jacket on you. The colors are so gorgeous and all that beautiful details.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533



Super evening bag and I hope you had a great B-day. I was eyeing the Chanel silver bags this season too for the robot jacket. Did you consider one of the Gabrielle in silver before getting the gorgeous mini?


----------



## ari

Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before 


Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



I'd wanted everything if I were you [emoji30] . All look perfect. The coat is so nice but as I hardly use my coats as I'm driving a lot I should forget about it too..


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



Pigleto,
I absolutely love this green lesage jacket! it is absolutelly gorgeous! 
I love also the Sofia jacket on you, but I'm pretty sure it will fuzz, as I saw the one worn at the runway and it was very fuzzy.
I don't think the skirt is short on you! I would get it if it were that long on me! didn't you have the lace skirt, you can wear it under?
The velvet trench is gorgeous, but I do see it is of quite limited use.
The Cosmopolite jacke is great on you, fits you perfectly!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748434


these Seoul jackets are fab!


gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533


gracekelly, Happy belated Birthday! the little bag is so cute! congrats!


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Hi Nicole, I love th long jacket and the matching jacket pigleto suggested on you. Like you said, your fair skin really pops wearing these colors. Maybe you have cool tone skin too, I feel these dark color with cool pink/green/blue works really well for cool tone, and also very wearable with jeans/fun dresses. I would pick the jacket over dress too, more practical and all you need is a simple LBD underneath!



Thank you, yes I have cool coloring like you, and these colors are so flattering on our tone! Does you ever start making Frankenstein wishes in your head? The colors of the pigleto jacket with the shape of the long jacket etc


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Some of you might know I was so smitten after seeing TT's post on styling for this longer version, as somehow all boutiques in my country didnt buy it in the first place. My paris SA said they dont have it either. And even TT's wonderful SA helped to search but sold out too. Thanks again!!
> But finally...my best friend found the SS2017 Act 1 long jacket in her country and was so kind to buy for me first and ship it over! Though still a bit pricey after 30% off a slightly higher retail price, but Im just so grateful that this jacket is still available in 36 on sale! She's the best ha. Here is a badly-lit photo I secretly and quickly snapped in office after receiving my happy package  The colorful tweed is so gorgeous, my poor photo doesnt do it justice



I am so excited for you! I looked for anything in this print and most sold out way before the sale. This looks gorgeous on you, and the colors are so flattering.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole, Glad you got to try the coat and jackets and dress.
> 
> The trim does worry me slightly bc it's made of Jersey. It seems sturdy but I think we must be careful w it. Will have to see.
> 
> The blue jacket I love except the boxy fit, sigh. I'd have to take it in if I got it. I passed on it long ago.
> 
> The coat is also pretty but a similar fit to the jacket
> 
> The new season jacket looks great on you ! It's more "classic" chanel.
> 
> The dress is so fun ! I would never wear it to work and I don't have really any places to wear it. So it was an easy pass. I did keep asking my SA if I could just buy the slip lol !!!
> 
> Miss argile, the jacket looks great on you !!



It seems like a lot of the jackets were oversized or had rounded shoulders/wide sleeve for the data center collection. I know that must be due to the theme somehow, but I'm not sure why. I was wondering about the color combination of a certain jacket, then when I saw it in person I realized it was like looking at the inside of a computer from very close up. It is all very creative. I am still thinking about the long one. The trim is the fatal flaw, I don't think it would last well at all. I was thinking over, why couldn't the trim have been of something more substantial? Then I realized - well if it was *perfect* then it would not have sold out long ago and I would have never gotten the chance to try it on and dream about it a little!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I think this jacket is the best fit on you! Have you considered it in black tweed and gold trim? It's the same exact design and fit, just with a little more pop and arguably better fabrics? It's also just over $5k.
> 
> I'm glad you got to try on the reversible sweater jacket thing from Cuba! Something about that fabric was just not comfortable on bare skin. It was too rough I think.



Do you have a photo of the jacket with the tweed and gold trim? The only other ones I knew about are the flower runway one and the more streamlined version with the lucite buttons. Is there another one? 
Yes, the fabric was rough, and I don't have especially sensitive skin. I'm glad that you warned me


----------



## nicole0612

argcdg said:


> It looks beautiful on you.  I bought this jacket as well, with the drop-waist dress; I think it will be super versatile (will go with jeans, leggings, black pants, skirts, the dress) and is definitely subtle enough for work.  Enjoy!



You found the jacket also? It's beautiful, and I really love the fabrics in this and certain jackets from this collection that are so tightly woven, but with intense shimmers when seen up close.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> cafecreme, thank you! but to be frank I don't consider this jacket typical Chanel. you need for a first jacket something more classic with trim and round neck.
> 
> Thank you! the dress is very nice. unfortunately it's 36 and I'm wearing now 38 so it's a bit tight. that's the problem with Chanel, you have to maintain your weight
> 
> Win, I love the short sleeve top on you !
> 
> I hate when people even compliment me on my clothes at work, so I usually just give them a cold look and now almost nobody try to talk to me about my clothes.
> 
> pigleto, most probably is the picture but that green in the shorts is almost the same as the velcro, no?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great on you, the colar is not supposed to lay flat, BTW, it looks a bit as high neck in front.
> 
> 
> I love this coat on you - don't try to make it fitted - it looks great on you like this!
> 
> the dress is gorgeous on you, but the jacket is really big!
> 
> The Cosmopolite jacket is perfect on you! I loved the cut on me too, but it is too thick.
> the cut is amazing!
> 
> Congrats! it loos great on you!



Thank you Ari! You have such a sophisticated yet playful style that I always love your advice [emoji177]


----------



## pasha

TankerToad said:


> So yesterday was my birthday and my wonderful and remarkable Chanel family arranged some unexpected special treats for me
> Am truly grateful for all the effort and time they spent to arrange the afternoon for one on one style session - can't say enough about my SA and ALL the SAs for their excitement and thoughtfulness. One of the SAs has been there over 30 years and actually sold Anna Wintour her first Chanel jacket!
> That's like an urban legend- so many amazing Chanel stories and long Chanel history at this New York City landmark store.
> You just never know who you will run into while shopping here- a very famous elderly lady was there yesterday while I was there- she was from an era when woman "dressed".
> Her SA had to help her walk but he was so patient and kind and slowly took her through the boutique. His gentleness with her and her interest in the collection was remarkable.
> 
> So back to Chanel jackets - my SA kindly set aside some exceptional items for me to try
> 
> But this jacket had me at HELLO
> Shown here with the fuzzy pants
> (For which ms piggy's photo of these items hanging together at her SG boutique was the inspiration)
> View attachment 3746632
> View attachment 3746633
> View attachment 3746634
> View attachment 3746635
> View attachment 3746636
> View attachment 3746637
> View attachment 3746638



What a lovely birthday gift ! Happy belated birthday ! The jacket is so so beautiful and looks great on you.



gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533



Love the color ! Wishing you a happy belated birthday too !


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Nicole!
> Aren't you a lovely young woman?
> This pictures are just delightful- felt like I was there with you in the dressing room to give advice -
> Here's my thoughts:
> You wear Chanel well and have an excellent long term plan.
> First remember if it's just size there may be a way to find your size in other department stores for by calling Chanel boutique. But if you are committed to Nordstrom and that is understandable- then that's ok, too.
> Second - alterations- if you don't trust them based on experience maybe find or travel to a Chanel boutique and have it done -it may be worth it and they know what they are doing.
> Third your choices! Lovely ! Adore the Velcro dress- it suits your youth and was made for you. You are an instant celebrity in that dress and could attend any Hollywood event with confidence. BUT if that isn't your lifestyle - save those pictures to your phone and move on. Wasn't it fun to try? Savor the moment and back away slowly to reality.
> Hands down the grey classic Cosmopolite jacket at about 5K will fit your goal of acquiring classics that stand the rest of time.
> Why didn't you like it's open? It looks good to me when you wore it open.
> It's the exact same cut as my runway black jacket - minus the beadwork.
> My understanding is that Jacket sold out instantly almost everywhere-
> You are lucky to be able to try it !!
> The colors will last forever and you can add pins or Camilla or pearls -
> Later you can wear with Chanel skirts you find on sale (!!)
> Until then it will go with dark dresses, skirts or grey to pick up the trim. And with jeans it will elevate your look with French flair. This is very iconic and part of this very special Metiers collection -something to consider.
> It fits you so well- the shoulders might be very lightly altered, but you wouldn't need to and if you aren't confident with your store - take it to Chanel - it's a Full Price current season - I think they will do it for free?
> Honestly alterations can always be fine later- I might just leave it as is if I were you- it's a very good fit in you.
> Forth- and this is important- how does it feel on? If you don't feel wonderful wearing it- don't get it.
> It needs to have the Chanel Magic feeling - that's included in the price [emoji6]
> Fifth - You are just starting a journey with Chanel. Like Hermes relationships are important.
> Cultivate one with Chanel.
> Chanel is looking for a lifetime relationship with you - if you can find a SA you like and likes you that can make your Chanel experience so much better.
> Do you have that feeling of being cared about at that Boutique? Will they remember your preferences and ping you when something you want to try has arrived? You deserve that treatment at Chanel - the House prides itself on service - even the department store Boutiques!! In fact, often they are even better at department stores !
> Good luck
> And thank you for sharing [emoji173]



TT what a lovely response, thank you! I think if you were with me in the dressing room I would end up buying a few things just because I would be having so much fun, and I would end up with no pocket money for a long time but smile with delight every time I remembered the fun of playing dress up.
There is no chanel boutique in my state, the closest is in Canada actually, but it is quite far. Actually, I am going to Orlando for a conference on Wednesday, and I just found that there is a Chanel boutique there  In any case, I don't have the opportunity to build a relationship with a SA at a boutique, the only option in my city is Nordstrom, and then in a nearby city there is a Neiman Marcus and another Nordstrom. 
The Velcro dress was by far the most fun thing that I tried on. It just felt so fun to wear it, and the slip is actually so pretty and could be a very versatile piece. I am really in love with that slip! The lace is just so pretty. The dress is so inspiring, but I could not wear it to work and my social life is very limited because I have a 1 year old baby. By the time I am a normal person again the Velcro dress will be past its prime I think.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> This is what I've heard and experienced as well- the Fall Winter Collections are by design deeper and more sizes ordered -
> Also learned something about sale -
> With Boutique and leased Boutique within Dept stores the sales are staggered internationally- sales dates first in USA and the day the sale ends the remainder of the sale merchandise is shipped to Europe and added to their sale which will then begin. Then after that the same process to Asia; which is why a Paris Seoul jacket on sale will just now pop up in Asia.
> So we no longer see immediately multiple markdowns. Logistics and transportation.
> The other thing about waiting for things to hit sale is that it's random.
> Not every thing goes on sale. And maybe the day before sale someone returns the jacket that you wanted in your size and BAM there it is for you.
> 
> But to ms piggy's point the Metiers collections are thinner- and more cohesive. Less of each item made, less sized ordered. More coordination of color, fabrics and design in the planning.



You have a wealth of knowledge!
Don't you think it would be the most fun thing just to fly from city to city and find all of the one-off hidden gems that turn up in one place or another?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just popping in for a quick comment: Nicole everything looks great on you. I know what you mean about the black jacket with grey and navy trim not looking right open. I didn't love that either. The fabric is more stiff than the runway version which contributes to the issue, but the runway jacket also looks a bit better closed than open imo. For me, I want maximum versatility from a Chanel jacket regardless of the price point or it's not worth it to me. Like you I'm trying to create a well curated small collection.
> 
> That's just my personal view. I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and you don't need advice on that. You know what works for you.
> 
> I try to avoid the following reasons for buying a piece: I want something from this fabulous collection, it is in limited supply, it is very popular or it is sure to sell out. I consider all of this hype. My criteria is, long after everyone forgets this collection, what a celebrity wore or what was the latest greatest thing in June of 2017, will I still love this piece? If it doesn't fit that criteria I pass.



Thanks for popping in to give your advice PbP! Your theory and criteria for what to choose to add to your collection is well thought out and a helpful reminder. I am glad I'm not the only one who feels this jacket does not fit quite right when left open. Perhaps it varies a bit depending on one's figure, but I think it is meant to give an hourglass shape, which is very flattering when on, but the structured shape remains when open, where I prefer a jacket that can drape a little bit.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Wise words Pbp  I also try to consider if something is "me". The velcro jacket prob doesn't have the longevity the cream ritz jacket does. But it's more my style and more wearable for me now. Perhaps later the cream jacket would work. I just don't have as much use for it. It is more of a classic silhouette.



I think the Velcro jacket is totally "you" along with some of the other items you have found recently. I think the data center collection pairs well with casual looks as well and elevates them.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I think this is individual and depends on your lifestyle. I don't have unlimited funds, so I only pick timeless pieces that in my opinion are more classic styles. I will allow myself one piece every once in a while that is more whimsical. In general I buy most of those at sale, but since the classic pieces usually don't go on sale I would pick maybe one jacket per year. For example, the only jackets I have purchased full price are the Seoul cruise LBJ, Rome LBJ, and the Data Center white robot jacket. It's tough, but if you think about what you will wear and what's already in your closet to go with it, the choices will become more clear. The other ladies on this thread have more experience than me - I've learned a lot from them to get to this point! Good luck and whatever you get, please post mod pics! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> The Velcro dress looks amazing on you! That being said, if you are looking for bang for buck, you're right in that the uses are limited. Depends on how practical you want to be! For the jackets, I think it might be worth spending $$ on the one black jacket rather than the two sales jackets, only because you will get more wear out of it. I also had issue with the thickness of the tweed, but I live in a warmer climate. Since you are slim, I don't think it looks bulky on you. It's a pretty, classic piece and I think it would be a great item to add to a collection.
> Best of luck in your decision!



Thank you! Yes, my climate is not too hot, but it is very rainy, so knits do not always fare well.


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Thanks for the always wise and sane advices. It's so helpful to someone like me who's just starting out on building collections, no matter it's Chanel RTW or H, they are all costly and I want every pieces to be well-used and loved for the longest time possible. I follow this IG account called "Thechaneljacketdiaries" (I always wonder if it's by one of TPFers), and some older jackets are just breathtakingly beautiful, and I don't have a clue if they were hit items or worn by celebs. They are just beautiful as they are.



Thanks for this! I just looked through her photos


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this jacket, and I adore it!  Very flattering.  You must be quite petite based on how it fits you; I have a very short torso and it's still shorter on my body than on you.  I think you look great, you just need to shorten the sleeves and maybe tweak the shoulders.  I think this jacket is a great initial Chanel piece, and you'll get a lot of wear out of it.



Thank you 
I actually have a very long torso and shorter legs unfortunately, so maybe the jacket is helping me out there. The nipped in high waist certainly helps.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> You're right, it sounds like it sold out pretty fast.  I got the only 36 at my local Nordstrom, and my SA told me that multiple people called from across the country trying to buy it.



Oh it looks great on you! I actually love it with the stretch striped dress! It is unexpected.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma'am !!!
> 
> So I tried on more jackets at nordies  they had a decent sale selection. This was a beauty. Size 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748358
> View attachment 3748359
> 
> I believe now 6950.
> 
> View attachment 3748361
> 
> The shorter jacket w multicolor was 40.
> 
> The sales lady was very nice. She had sold 17 Paris Rome black jackets and she was wearing it today. It was a beautiful jacket !!! I've never seen one in person. She says hers fuzzes too.
> 
> I tried the Sophia jacket which was a size up in a 42. I quite liked it !!! She said that one could fuzz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748363
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748364
> 
> 
> The matching skirt to my velcro jacket. Cute but a bit short for me.
> 
> The velvet trench was gorgeous !!!! Much prettier than the red coat. I think 7900. I don't have a need for it sadly
> View attachment 3748365
> 
> 
> Finally this jacket was so pretty! I was amazed. And the price was good too. It's quite popular as tanker toad said. I can only imagine the runway version. It fit me perfectly in a 38. It was so comfortable too. It's on hold for someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748366
> 
> 
> Lots of fun and she was very nice. I have her info if anyone is interested in anything. The green lesage was gorgeous. Has burgundy silk lining.



Oh you tried on the knit jacket too! It's a great value, so fun that you tried this one even if it is destined for someone else.
I really really love the Sophia on you! It looks fantastic.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks [emoji4]!
> 
> I don't have a chanel black jacket yet [emoji33]so I am in the same boat. I liked the Sophia for some reason. It really sang to me. Maybe it was the little lion heads buttons at the cuffs. But the other black jacket was so pretty and so comfortable on. I had a moment. I kind of wish I had gotten the black Paris Rome jacket. It was beautiful!!!!!!!



OMG it has lion head buttons? The fuzz problem is a concern, but if you feel brace about that I think this one is a winner. I think it looks very special.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Seoul LBJ today over a Vince t shirt and Splendid joggers. Now that I'm not scared to wear it, this is one of my favorite jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748434



This is so beautiful. Love that you can throw it on with a tee and joggers and it just works.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> You have a good plan and you look great in all the pieces you tried. Whatever you ultimately do would be right as you know yourself best. The data centre is whimsical/fun and the Cosmopolite classy and glam. They are all beautiful pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a gorgeous jacket on you. I would have loved to tried it in person but perhaps way better for my wallet I did not. Really like to see more styling pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics. The tank looks good with the Sofia. It's always a joy to try out the jackets in person and appreciate the beauty of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great jacket that I miss out. Not that I need anymore black ones as I own only black jackets (exception of one dark blue). Hence I really enjoy seeing all the non-black ones posted here and the members pulling them off so well.



I would love to see more photos from the Cosmopolite collection. The only jackets I have seen are the 3 with the similar silhouette (flowers/lucite buttons/knit with zipper). I almost wonder if there is a really sturdy cardigan or something like that out there for me from this collection.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before
> View attachment 3748570
> 
> Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.
> View attachment 3748572



I saw this leather jacket! There was one on sale in size 42 (?), it really was beautiful and the leather was so fine and thin.


----------



## nicole0612

I was pulling a Tanker Toad tonight and looking for new photos of the data center items that I tried on IG. Here are a couple of fun ones.


Velcro dress.







Long coat. 
The last 2 are screen shots while watching a backstage video


----------



## ari

Amazing pictures 


I think the left one is haute couture collection 
The middle is fall winter 2018
And the right is cruise 2018

And the cosmopolite jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> You have a wealth of knowledge!
> Don't you think it would be the most fun thing just to fly from city to city and find all of the one-off hidden gems that turn up in one place or another?



Nicole, I totally think so haha. It was a real treat seeing the goods at Nordstrom yesterday. And if you buy from minny it's tax free !!

There is a cardi from cosmopolite in a cream w a grid like pattern. I think also black. I saw it yesterday. It's quite pretty and substantial. I think some ladies tried it on. It is prob a little pricey too at around 3k if I remember right. I plan to return to nordies today or tomoro and can snap a shot for you.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Amazing pictures
> View attachment 3748663
> 
> I think the left one is haute couture collection
> The middle is fall winter 2018
> And the right is cruise 2018
> 
> And the cosmopolite jacket
> View attachment 3748667



Wow
Beautiful photo, beautiful women 
But more to the point:  impressive knowledge of the upcoming  Chanel seasons 
You never cease to amaze, Ari!


----------



## TankerToad

pasha said:


> What a lovely birthday gift ! Happy belated birthday ! The jacket is so so beautiful and looks great on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color ! Wishing you a happy belated birthday too !



Thank you !
I'm super happy about it


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before
> View attachment 3748570
> 
> Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.
> View attachment 3748572



Ari
I tried this leather coat in black early in the season - there is this white version at the sale still here because everyone in NYC seems to want black - white did not do well
The pearl details on this coat are wonderful as is the drape of the cut.
I would be afraid it would get dirty with wear? The leather is really nice - thin, almost like fabric but luscious- it's a very glamorous jacket.
But in white, so risky....


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I went for the square because it had the shorter strap, which makes it more of a shoulder bag than a cross body.  The rectangle has a longer strap and I did not like it as a shoulder only.  I will do cross body for a day bag, but for evening I really don't want it interfering with my jacket or necklace, if that makes any sense to you.
> 
> Yes, that Robot jacket has a very strong voice!



Makes perfect sense and what an ideal addition to your Chanel.
Collection- will go with so much and adds that bit of sparkle to punch up an outfit. 
Subtle but so stylish !


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Have you guys seen the velvet trench ? Its beautiful. So smooth. It's almost like a rippled velvet. It would prob be a nice overcoat ! I tried the 38 and the shoulders fit pretty well.



Someone here just posted a picture trying it on, will have to look for that 
It's so luxurious and well tailored -
It's a very opulent jacket in the black velvet


----------



## pigleto972001

It's luscious ! Soooo pretty. Very New York  it would be lost in my city. I hope someone gets it on the thread.

Love the silver mini gracekelly !!! I bet it's gorgeous w the robot jacket . I saw quite a few at nordies. She said they had a replenishment of them when they sold like the black Paris Rome jacket. 

I'm dreaming of a nice black classic chanel jacket now !!! I would love one w the round neck buttons and four pockets. I kind of fell off chanel for a while and came back on for Paris Rome but not in time for the black jacket. It was long gone !!!

I know several of you have the black jacket. I'll have to try to find the pics. Please post some so I can dream about the black jacket  
I know there were issues w fuzzing but it's still gorgeous !!! She wore it w a cream blouse and a black neck tie along w the flat Pearl flats. Love. 

Sigh


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before
> View attachment 3748570
> 
> Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.
> View attachment 3748572


I tried it.  My concern is that the white leather cuffs and collar on my pink Rome coat show dirt so easily and can't be cleaned, so an entire coat in a similar white leather could be a disaster.  The Chicago boutique had one of the pink coats that was ruined and unsalvageable because of the staining to the white leather just from people trying it on.


----------



## miss argile

ari said:


> Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before
> View attachment 3748570
> 
> Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.
> View attachment 3748572


What a creative way to use the cardigan! But forst I need a tiny waist like yours!


nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, yes I have cool coloring like you, and these colors are so flattering on our tone! Does you ever start making Frankenstein wishes in your head? The colors of the pigleto jacket with the shape of the long jacket etc


I couldnt have agreed more! actually that hot pink/blue color tweed will look so cool in the long jacket style, pair with a pair black jeans or leather pants.  a girl can dream.
Thank you!! I love love the color indeed. Need more subtle color tweed from chanel in classic shapes!


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533



That is a gorgeous mini. I love the idea of pairing with the black Robot. I just bought a pair of silver pointy kitten heels from Hermes for my black Robot as it demanded for one as well.



ari said:


> Happy casual Friday!  I found a new use for my cardigan. I don't know why it didn't occurred to me before
> View attachment 3748570
> 
> Did anyone buy this fab leather coat? I left it for the sale and it was sold out in Europe. I was looking for the white as the leather was much nicer than the black. It is gorgeous on IRL.
> View attachment 3748572



We're twins today, wore the same cardigan which was a recent lucky sale find due to a kind friend who alerted me. I adore these silver Hermes Lauren kittens pumps, so comfy for pointy toes!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Super evening bag and I hope you had a great B-day. I was eyeing the Chanel silver bags this season too for the robot jacket. Did you consider one of the Gabrielle in silver before getting the gorgeous mini?


No.  I just sold aChanel bucket style bag so I know that style is out for me


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> That is a gorgeous mini. I love the idea of pairing with the black Robot. I just bought a pair of silver pointy kitten heels from Hermes for my black Robot as it demanded for one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> We're twins today, wore the same cardigan which was a recent lucky sale find as a result of kind friend who alerted me. I adore these silver Hermes Lauren kittens pumps.
> 
> View attachment 3748816


Nice!   Like the kitten heels too!!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I tried it.  My concern is that the white leather cuffs and collar on my pink Rome coat show dirt so easily and can't be cleaned, so an entire coat in a similar white leather could be a disaster.  The Chicago boutique had one of the pink coats that was ruined and unsalvageable because of the staining to the white leather just from people trying it on.


I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?


----------



## miss argile

I'm on ban island but my sweet SA induged me to try on a few new jackets, so here are some if you girls find them helpful.

I'm 5'7" usually a size 36 but with fairly wide shoulders, here is the black sophia jacket in 40, I simply love the shape!!! If I hadnt got the gray/black version in same cut already (which already sold out in all sizes at my boutique as it arrived early...., this collection is selling at lighting speed), I would have a really tough time deciding. It's so versatile and effortlessly chic.
@pigleto972001 love the black sophia jacket on you too. This shape is one of my favorite in the collection, looks nice open or closed.

Here is another easy-to-wear jacket that hasnt been shown here yet I think. The cut is simple with lucite buttons and semi-wind/water proof material and subtle patterns


----------



## ailoveresale

Happy birthday @gracekelly! Hope you had a wonderful day [emoji512][emoji322][emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Happy birthday @gracekelly! Hope you had a wonderful day [emoji512][emoji322][emoji5]


Thank you!  A show and lobster always make a good BDAY


----------



## miss argile

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!  My gift to myself was this little beauty.  After much consideration and a push from my black Robot jacket, I decided that I wanted a mini in silver with ruthenium hardware.  it appears that 99% of my Chanel jackets have silver or ruthenium buttons.  I wanted a small bag to wear out just for evening when I did not need to carry very muchI   I already had the slingback in black suede with the silver toe, so I am set!
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748533


Happy birthday!!!! Gorgeous bag and how cool with ruthenium hardware. Love it on you!!


----------



## gracekelly

miss argile said:


> Happy birthday!!!! Gorgeous bag and how cool with ruthenium hardware. Love it on you!!


Thanks!  The hardware is so cool❤️


----------



## ailoveresale

miss argile said:


> I'm on ban island but my sweet SA induged me to try on a few new jackets, so here are some if you girls find them helpful.
> 
> I'm 5'7" usually a size 36 but with fairly wide shoulders, here is the black sophia jacket in 40, I simply love the shape!!! If I hadnt got the gray/black version in same cut already (which already sold out in all sizes at my boutique as it arrived early...., this collection is selling at lighting speed), I would have a really tough time deciding. It's so versatile and effortlessly chic.
> @pigleto972001 love the black sophia jacket on you too. This shape is one of my favorite in the collection, looks nice open or closed.
> 
> Here is another easy-to-wear jacket that hasnt been shown here yet I think. The cut is simple with lucite buttons and semi-wind/water proof material and subtle patterns



The jackets both look great on you! The black Sofia jacket is super cute. Very tempted to go try it...
Haven't seen the other jacket with lucite buttons. It looks very carefree and wearable!


----------



## pigleto972001

Lovely pics !!! The Sophia looks great on you too !!! The 40 would be my size. Lolol [emoji28]

Had not seen the other. Nordies had a similar one w the gold trim on bottom. Last jacket on runway


----------



## pigleto972001

Zoomed in the lion head buttons. Didn't realize there were so many


----------



## miss argile

Oh and I forgot about this one in 34, so a bit tight for me. I think it's very cute, love it as well, but may be bit more limited in terms of styling IMO. This collection is too evil.


----------



## pigleto972001

That's the one w gold trim. It looks so good on you !!! 

Yes the collection is evil haha !


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Zoomed in the lion head buttons. Didn't realize there were so many
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748857


Lion head buttons are super cute! But I have to say the removable white sleeve is a bit tight on my gray/black one, I still need to unbutton my right sleeve before taking the jacket off even after tailoring. Left is fine.. very weird as Im pretty sure my hands are equal sized haha.
Oops, sorry for my dirty pants!!! hahaha I didnt realize it til now.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I thought about grabbing this in the 34 but I am really concerned about the alterations. This is a jacket that needs to be able to close (and me to be able to breathe!) and I am fearful even with alterations it will be too tight.  I am small in the waist and hips but have a larger bust.  THANK YOU so much for checking it out.  I am still thinking about it though and I am going to see if there is a 34 floating around in my boutique in the other color that I could try on to see if the alterations  would be feasible. This is such a nice jacket (I am so happy you got yours in the beautiful tweed!).


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?


This jacket is so pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

miss argile said:


> Lion head buttons are super cute! But I have to say the removable white sleeve is a bit tight on my gray/black one, I still need to unbutton my right sleeve before taking the jacket off even after tailoring. Left is fine.. very weird as Im pretty sure my hands are equal sized haha.
> Oops, sorry for my dirty pants!!! hahaha I didnt realize it til now.



Ya know, now I think about it the left cuff did catch on my hand for the Sophia. 

Didn't notice the dirt on your pants, was thinking they looked nice w the jacket !!!


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Lion head buttons are super cute! But I have to say the removable white sleeve is a bit tight on my gray/black one, I still need to unbutton my right sleeve before taking the jacket off even after tailoring. Left is fine.. very weird as Im pretty sure my hands are equal sized haha.
> Oops, sorry for my dirty pants!!! hahaha I didnt realize it til now.



The lions head buttons are so very pretty. Enjoy your jacket. It looks great on you.


----------



## miss argile

ailoveresale said:


> The jackets both look great on you! The black Sofia jacket is super cute. Very tempted to go try it...
> Haven't seen the other jacket with lucite buttons. It looks very carefree and wearable!


Go go go! It's so versatile, and love the idea of simply wearing comfortable tank under the jacket, and all you need is to button up and look super sharp at meetings. And with collar/sleeves removed, it goes with everything! Ahhh now I want a black one too.


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I thought about grabbing this in the 34 but I am really concerned about the alterations. This is a jacket that needs to be able to close (and me to be able to breathe!) and I am fearful even with alterations it will be too tight.  I am small in the waist and hips but have a larger bust.  THANK YOU so much for checking it out.  I am still thinking about it though and I am going to see if there is a 34 floating around in my boutique in the other color that I could try on to see if the alterations  would be feasible. This is such a nice jacket (I am so happy you got yours in the beautiful tweed!).



I am happy to help! I want to spread the chanel love. I enjoy the clothes very much and happy to try to help others too . It is a bit snug and I have a smaller chest.


----------



## win28

pigleto972001 said:


> It's luscious ! Soooo pretty. Very New York  it would be lost in my city. I hope someone gets it on the thread.
> 
> Love the silver mini gracekelly !!! I bet it's gorgeous w the robot jacket . I saw quite a few at nordies. She said they had a replenishment of them when they sold like the black Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> I'm dreaming of a nice black classic chanel jacket now !!! I would love one w the round neck buttons and four pockets. I kind of fell off chanel for a while and came back on for Paris Rome but not in time for the black jacket. It was long gone !!!
> 
> I know several of you have the black jacket. I'll have to try to find the pics. Please post some so I can dream about the black jacket
> I know there were issues w fuzzing but it's still gorgeous !!! She wore it w a cream blouse and a black neck tie along w the flat Pearl flats. Love.
> 
> Sigh



Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.


----------



## win28

Tried on the simple version of the cream camelia jacket. Slim cut so I think fits well other than the sleeves being a tad long. Also love the other longer  cream jacket but I don't have the height for it. Details on that are so nice tho.


----------



## luckylove

win28 said:


> Tried on the simple version of the cream camelia jacket. Slim cut so I think fits well other than the sleeves being a tad long. Also love the other longer  cream jacket but I don't have the height for it. Details on that are so nice tho.



This jacket looks beautiful on you! I wish I could do it justice, but I couldn't make it work for me. I think I am not tall enough and too busty for it.  I am really enjoying seeing everyone's choices so far. I have yet to make up my mind about which pieces from the comsmo collection are "must haves" for me. I think I am a bit overwhelmed by all of the beautiful pieces and i want to be diligent and limit myself to just the minimum. The Spring summer collection was a dangerous one for me!


----------



## miss argile

win28 said:


> Tried on the simple version of the cream camelia jacket. Slim cut so I think fits well other than the sleeves being a tad long. Also love the other longer  cream jacket but I don't have the height for it. Details on that are so nice tho.


Wow love this jacket on you, it fits perfectly. So feminine and elegant.


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Oh and I forgot about this one in 34, so a bit tight for me. I think it's very cute, love it as well, but may be bit more limited in terms of styling IMO. This collection is too evil.



All are spectacular on you 
Love the Sophia is a dream jacket 
But this swing jacket with the bottom gold trim is like a movie star jacket - or for royalty - impossibly beautiful.
This collection is WAY TOO EVIL!!!


----------



## TankerToad

win28 said:


> Tried on the simple version of the cream camelia jacket. Slim cut so I think fits well other than the sleeves being a tad long. Also love the other longer  cream jacket but I don't have the height for it. Details on that are so nice tho.



Well you know I just love this [emoji173][emoji173][emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

win28 said:


> Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.



Love this !!!!!!! So elegant ! Thanks for the pic !!! Love the cream jacket on you also [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?



Please pardon my manners (this is what happens when one tries to multitasks and missed out) and allow me to wish you a very belated happy birthday! You have totally enabled me with the silver mini flap as I have been secretly wanting a square mini for a while but just couldn't take the plunge. The silver is really pretty and versatile and not black (my one and only Chanel bag). This cream jacket is really pretty with the pearl buttons and leather collar : leather and pearls, wow!



miss argile said:


> Here is another easy-to-wear jacket that hasnt been shown here yet I think. The cut is simple with lucite buttons and semi-wind/water proof material and subtle patterns



I tried the short/crop version of this jacket at my local boutique. It's quite similar to the jacket win28 is considering, just different material. I love the simple cut but for me I prefer the traditional wool tweed to the nylon-type.






win28 said:


> Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.



This popular jacket sadly didn't work on me due to the heavier tweed which itches on me but I have no regrets as there will always be other jackets to fall in love with.


----------



## kpai

win28 said:


> Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.


my favourite jacket of all time, sadly mine was fuzzing so badly that I had to send it back to the boutique.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?



GK
This jacket - absolutely timeless !
And it's pristine -
So impressive


----------



## pigleto972001

kpai said:


> my favourite jacket of all time, sadly mine was fuzzing so badly that I had to send it back to the boutique.



Oh no. I heard that was an issue. I suppose it never made sale did it since it's a classic ?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?



You and Mrs Clooney are twins!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole, I totally think so haha. It was a real treat seeing the goods at Nordstrom yesterday. And if you buy from minny it's tax free !!
> 
> There is a cardi from cosmopolite in a cream w a grid like pattern. I think also black. I saw it yesterday. It's quite pretty and substantial. I think some ladies tried it on. It is prob a little pricey too at around 3k if I remember right. I plan to return to nordies today or tomoro and can snap a shot for you.



Thank you! I would love to see it. My Nordstrom had only a handful of items from cosmopolite. A few years ago I got a substantial sweater that almost functions like a thin jacket (a very tight knit, not prone to holes or fuzzies), it has really cute lion buttons and it was only ~$1,900!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It's luscious ! Soooo pretty. Very New York  it would be lost in my city. I hope someone gets it on the thread.
> 
> Love the silver mini gracekelly !!! I bet it's gorgeous w the robot jacket . I saw quite a few at nordies. She said they had a replenishment of them when they sold like the black Paris Rome jacket.
> 
> I'm dreaming of a nice black classic chanel jacket now !!! I would love one w the round neck buttons and four pockets. I kind of fell off chanel for a while and came back on for Paris Rome but not in time for the black jacket. It was long gone !!!
> 
> I know several of you have the black jacket. I'll have to try to find the pics. Please post some so I can dream about the black jacket
> I know there were issues w fuzzing but it's still gorgeous !!! She wore it w a cream blouse and a black neck tie along w the flat Pearl flats. Love.
> 
> Sigh



I am totally with you there! Let's hunt together  I have two black Chanel jackets but would really love the classic round neck with buttons and the pockets. Haha we all know exactly what this means! 
I almost thought about getting the robot jacket because it would be fun to have one "it" jacket and the price is not crazy, but I didn't even try it on because there was only a size 42 left. 
I really do love the black jacket on you! I would worry about the fuzzing to be honest though. If it doesn't last well then it is not a forever piece, you know? I'm sure the other ladies here have better intel about the jacket though. Perhaps if you purchase from Chanel itself rather than from a department store then they will take care of you if it fuzzes. Remember how the Chanel boutique took care of PbP when she had problems with her jacket?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ms piggy said:


> The Caban is superb on you, I love the balance of the bracelet sleeve on the longer length. Makes me wish I could pull it off but sadly I looked like a sack in it. Being in the banking and finance sector in a city that is a financial centre, it is pretty much conservative for me and no obvious Chanel bling (buttons or any signs that clearly show the CC is a self imposed no-no). But it does offer me opportunities to dress up in understated Chanel.



Thanks!  I don't wear CC jewelry or anything with bold CHANEL markings, but I feel that buttons on clothing are subtle enough if there's just a little logo.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> That is a gorgeous mini. I love the idea of pairing with the black Robot. I just bought a pair of silver pointy kitten heels from Hermes for my black Robot as it demanded for one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> We're twins today, wore the same cardigan which was a recent lucky sale find due to a kind friend who alerted me. I adore these silver Hermes Lauren kittens pumps, so comfy for pointy toes!
> 
> View attachment 3748816



Love this cardigan on you!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I have a cream 2012 jacket with a cream leather collar and I have used Meltonian leather cleaner on it.  Have you tried something like that?



GK this is a genius idea! I do not do any DIY maintenance on my bags so I never though about using leather care for jackets! Thank you for the tip! 
Also loving your silver mini and happy belated birthday! I have a mini in light pink and it is the perfect size for an easy breezy dinner out.


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Oh and I forgot about this one in 34, so a bit tight for me. I think it's very cute, love it as well, but may be bit more limited in terms of styling IMO. This collection is too evil.



I really like this one! And this is my size! Just send it to me please? 
I don't love the lucite buttons though! Will they yellow with time or chip? I guess it is an easy fix though.


----------



## nicole0612

win28 said:


> Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.



Absolutely show stopping. Your whole look is fantastic.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> All are spectacular on you
> Love the Sophia is a dream jacket
> But this swing jacket with the bottom gold trim is like a movie star jacket - or for royalty - impossibly beautiful.
> This collection is WAY TOO EVIL!!!



I totally agree. I really love that gold trim jacket!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> This is a beautiful jacket on you
> The color really suits you- hmm we can think about how to style it to work better for you? Love the fabric -
> Yes the beaded runway jacket will fit with many things I do - it's a sombre style and fit -
> Maybe not for all my day to day times but I have a lot of formal conservative events to attend and day to night situations that this special jacket would be appropriate for.
> My lifestyle is formal mostly
> But also I'm determined to darn well find max use for this jewel
> Committed to not letting it sit my my closet!!
> [emoji6]



Like the Pharrell coat, my coat was shown on a man.  I was so pleased to find it on sale that I didn't pause long enough to think about how I would wear it!  I need a good dose of PBP's self-restraint and common sense sometimes! It is really pretty though.  It needs a bit of Prince-vibe to look cool, youthful and not overly mature.  I wear it with a pair of Manolo brown suede boots and grey textured leggings.  Ari suggested wearing it with bell bottom jeans, which is intriguing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Like the Pharrell coat, my coat was shown on a man.  I was so pleased to find it on sale that I didn't pause long enough to think about how I would wear it!  I need a good dose of PBP's self-restraint and common sense sometimes! It is really pretty though.  It needs a bit of Prince-vibe to look cool, youthful and not overly mature.  I wear it with a pair of Manolo brown suede boots and grey textured leggings.  Ari suggested wearing it with bell bottom jeans, which is intriguing.



I'd try a black leather pencil skirt and heels. It's perfect and goes so well with your complexion.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Like the Pharrell coat, my coat was shown on a man.  I was so pleased to find it on sale that I didn't pause long enough to think about how I would wear it!  I need a good dose of PBP's self-restraint and common sense sometimes! It is really pretty though.  It needs a bit of Prince-vibe to look cool, youthful and not overly mature.  I wear it with a pair of Manolo brown suede boots and grey textured leggings.  Ari suggested wearing it with bell bottom jeans, which is intriguing.



It's a really beautiful coat - honestly I think you can wear it more if you sort out the styling, maybe just throw it on with whatever - it's sort of that good!
It's perfect for your coloring 
Quite a nice find actually


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> I am totally with you there! Let's hunt together  I have two black Chanel jackets but would really love the classic round neck with buttons and the pockets. Haha we all know exactly what this means!
> I almost thought about getting the robot jacket because it would be fun to have one "it" jacket and the price is not crazy, but I didn't even try it on because there was only a size 42 left.
> I really do love the black jacket on you! I would worry about the fuzzing to be honest though. If it doesn't last well then it is not a forever piece, you know? I'm sure the other ladies here have better intel about the jacket though. Perhaps if you purchase from Chanel itself rather than from a department store then they will take care of you if it fuzzes. Remember how the Chanel boutique took care of PbP when she had problems with her jacket?



Yes! The Nordstrom had quite a few robot jackets. I could inquire about size if you like !  I have not yet made it there but I'll see if the SA can send me a pic of the cardigan. Stay tuned !

I actually don't really have any one at the chanel boutiques sadly. I had been to a couple but had not established a relationship w anyone       There.


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I stopped at my boutique. There is a 36 and a 38 in the black jacket with the grey and navy trim that Karen Allen tried and Nicole is considering.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, only one markdown in RTW in the US.
> 
> TT, congratulations on such an amazing birthday, you chose wisely with that amazing beaded jacket.  It fits you beautifully.   Will you be able to wear it to work, or is it off duty only?
> 
> I bought this coat with the idea I could wear it as a spring/fall coat, but the colors are not versatile enough, and it looks better zipped.  The Pharrell jacket looks so much better for this purpose.  Ari's white coat is also really lovely as light outerwear.



Is this this from the current season? I didn't see it in the show.
I am kind of focused on a longer coat since I fell in love with the blue and black tweed with the sweater trim, but one that is less fragile. Does anyone know where this might be found?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Perfect jacket and stunning dress. Chanel gets it right in every aspect.

My DD says that Velcro is popping up everywhere now. Don't know if it's a good thing if it's trendy but how could one resist all this media presence ?


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Do you have a photo of the jacket with the tweed and gold trim? The only other ones I knew about are the flower runway one and the more streamlined version with the lucite buttons. Is there another one?
> Yes, the fabric was rough, and I don't have especially sensitive skin. I'm glad that you warned me



I unfortunately don't have a picture but I believe someone tried it on a few pages back? I believe TT and maybe Ari have it in the cream color!


----------



## pigleto972001

The cardigan ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.


----------



## Finnigan

Karenaellen said:


> Like the Pharrell coat, my coat was shown on a man.  I was so pleased to find it on sale that I didn't pause long enough to think about how I would wear it!  I need a good dose of PBP's self-restraint and common sense sometimes! It is really pretty though.  It needs a bit of Prince-vibe to look cool, youthful and not overly mature.  I wear it with a pair of Manolo brown suede boots and grey textured leggings.  Ari suggested wearing it with bell bottom jeans, which is intriguing.


Nice coat. Perhaps the brown velvet denim that pigleto and ari posted from the cosmopolite collection would work?


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I unfortunately don't have a picture but I believe someone tried it on a few pages back? I believe TT and maybe Ari have it in the cream color!



Yes! I found it


----------



## pigleto972001

This just arrived at Bloomingdale's.


----------



## pigleto972001

Whoops i hit send too fast !


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Is this this from the current season? I didn't see it in the show.
> I am kind of focused on a longer coat since I fell in love with the blue and black tweed with the sweater trim, but one that is less fragile. Does anyone know where this might be found?


Hi,
It is the "cheap" version of TT's birthday jacket from the Cosmopolite collection.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> You and Mrs Clooney are twins!


I know and she has such good taste!


----------



## gracekelly

win28 said:


> Here's a pic from my IG of mine. Love this jacket and even more special as it was my first piece of Chanel RTW.


What a great outfit!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> Yes! I found it
> View attachment 3749131
> 
> View attachment 3749132



No it's a different one that's $5,100! TT had the cream version of the full suit I believe. It's the same style you're considering with with gold trim in the edges and pockets and all black tweed!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749128
> View attachment 3749129
> 
> 
> 3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.



I love this!!


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Nice coat. Perhaps the brown velvet denim that pigleto and ari posted from the cosmopolite collection would work?



Great idea!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Whoops i hit send too fast !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749133
> View attachment 3749134
> View attachment 3749135



So pretty


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> It is the "cheap" version of TT's birthday jacket from the Cosmopolite collection.



Could you give me the style number please? I am trying to track it down 
This could be the one!


----------



## pigleto972001

Amazzzzzing. I can only drool over it.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Please pardon my manners (this is what happens when one tries to multitasks and missed out) and allow me to wish you a very belated happy birthday! You have totally enabled me with the silver mini flap as I have been secretly wanting a square mini for a while but just couldn't take the plunge. The silver is really pretty and versatile and not black (my one and only Chanel bag). This cream jacket is really pretty with the pearl buttons and leather collar : leather and pearls, wow!
> .



Oini oink!  Thank you Ms Piggy!  I am so tired of black bags!  My other alternative for summer is a white caviar flap with palladium in medium, but I wanted something with more of a wow factor.  I also looked at champagne gold, but decided that it would not work for me although it goes with all my Chanel necklaces.  I can still wear this cross body if I like, but I doubt that I would with a jacket.  Too fussy for me.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> It is the "cheap" version of TT's birthday jacket from the Cosmopolite collection.



NOTHING at Chanel is cheap [emoji39]
It just has different trim- more of an urban Paris vibe imo
Very clean lines


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> No it's a different one that's $5,100! TT had the cream version of the full suit I believe. It's the same style you're considering with with gold trim in the edges and pockets and all black tweed!



I think the higher priced one is the runway version, then if you look below there is another jacket mentioned at $5100, so I am guessing that is a toned-down version of this same jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I know and she has such good taste!



And so do YOU!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> GK this is a genius idea! I do not do any DIY maintenance on my bags so I never though about using leather care for jackets! Thank you for the tip!
> Also loving your silver mini and happy belated birthday! I have a mini in light pink and it is the perfect size for an easy breezy dinner out.


Thank you!  I am a DIYer from way back lol!  I figures that if I can use it on a bag, why not on a leather collar.  The leather on the jacket extends downward so there is even more than you can see in the picture.  I have another more vintage jacket that also has a leather collar, but that one has never needed any cleaning.

.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> And so do YOU!


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749128
> View attachment 3749129
> 
> 
> 3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.



Love this!!! If only it weren't $3100. Too much for a cardigan for me!


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I think the higher priced one is the runway version, then if you look below there is another jacket mentioned at $5100, so I am guessing that is a toned-down version of this same jacket.



Win tried on the cream version of it one page back! It's different from the runway version.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749128
> View attachment 3749129
> 
> 
> 3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.


Stunning!  Actually for a Chanel cardigan, this is a good price.  The buttons alone are worth quite a bit and it is a complicated knit pattern on the body.



cafecreme15 said:


> Love this!!! If only it weren't $3100. Too much for a cardigan for me!


This is dressy enough to treat as a jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Hi,
> It is the "cheap" version of TT's birthday jacket from the Cosmopolite collection.



This?


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  Actually for a Chanel cardigan, this is a good price.  The buttons alone are worth quite a bit and it is a complicated knit pattern on the body.
> 
> 
> This is dressy enough to treat as a jacket.



I think it's a better value than a lot of jackets! Seriously considering it. If it was available in a darker color I would be 100%!


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone have photos of this jacket being worn?


----------



## nicole0612

Or these ones being worn?




Didn't the second one come in another colorway?


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I think it's a better value than a lot of jackets! Seriously considering it. If it was available in a darker color I would be 100%!


I think this would be very useful in this color and would go so well with your scarves and shawls.  You could wear this with anything and anytime.


----------



## cafecreme15

I know I am getting ahead of myself here, but I love these pieces from Fall 2017 astronaut and Resort 2018 Greece!


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I know I am getting ahead of myself here, but I love these pieces from Fall 2017 astronaut and Resort 2018 Greece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749171
> View attachment 3749174
> View attachment 3749175



Love these! When will they hit stores?


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  Actually for a Chanel cardigan, this is a good price.  The buttons alone are worth quite a bit and it is a complicated knit pattern on the body.
> 
> 
> This is dressy enough to treat as a jacket.



I can try to have modeling pics tomoro


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Love these! When will they hit stores?



Fall probably in August-sept and cruise is around November. The last coat reminds me of the Caban from data center.


----------



## chaneljewel

miss argile said:


> Oh and I forgot about this one in 34, so a bit tight for me. I think it's very cute, love it as well, but may be bit more limited in terms of styling IMO. This collection is too evil.


This is beautiful.  WOW!   I bet the gold is even more spectacular irl!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

cafecreme15 said:


> I know I am getting ahead of myself here, but I love these pieces from Fall 2017 astronaut and Resort 2018 Greece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749171
> View attachment 3749174
> View attachment 3749175





I considered the first but it was a little disappointing on the hanger.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749128
> View attachment 3749129
> 
> 
> 3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.


This is a beautiful sweater.  Very soft and comfy and, yes, the buttons are wonderful.  I wanted it in the light pink but was sent the salmon pink instead. It was returned as it didn't look right for my dress.   It also comes in black with the flecks of gold.  I think there's a skirt that matches the cream cardigan.  The skirt was around $1400 I think.


----------



## Pourquoipas

chaneljewel said:


> This is a beautiful sweater.  Very soft and comfy and, yes, the buttons are wonderful.  I wanted it in the light pink but was sent the salmon pink instead. It was returned as it didn't look right for my dress.   It also comes in black with the flecks of gold.  I think there's a skirt that matches the cream cardigan.  The skirt was around $1400 I think.





The cardigan. It's a cardigan, nice buttons.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3749202
> 
> I considered the first but it was a little disappointing on the hanger.



Looks fuzzy and warm. The pockets are interesting. And I'm not sure about the silver leather lapels. I love the raglan sleeves  we all know what would look good w the suit haha.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3749202
> 
> I considered the first but it was a little disappointing on the hanger.



You're right. Hopefully it looks better on. Is this already in your boutique?


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks fuzzy and warm. The pockets are interesting. And I'm not sure about the silver leather lapels. I love the raglan sleeves  we all know what would look good w the suit haha.


I'm guessing silver moon boots?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I can try to have modeling pics tomoro



Yes please [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Fall probably in August-sept and cruise is around November. The last coat reminds me of the Caban from data center.



Thank you! I really love the last one.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3749202
> 
> I considered the first but it was a little disappointing on the hanger.



Oh you are right! This one is not the right fabric for me.


----------



## nicole0612

chaneljewel said:


> This is a beautiful sweater.  Very soft and comfy and, yes, the buttons are wonderful.  I wanted it in the light pink but was sent the salmon pink instead. It was returned as it didn't look right for my dress.   It also comes in black with the flecks of gold.  I think there's a skirt that matches the cream cardigan.  The skirt was around $1400 I think.



Thank you! I will ask about it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> I'm guessing silver moon boots?



Yasssssss
	

		
			
		

		
	




I need the hose too! 
[emoji56]


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I really love the last one.



I was told that one would be around 7k like the Caban. I know my store ordered it !!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Yasssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749218
> 
> 
> I need the hose too!
> [emoji56]



Haha I noticed your boots!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told that one would be around 7k like the Caban. I know my store ordered it !!



That seems ok.... I am needing a long tweed jacket in my life.
I still really want info on this one that was posted today...


But I looked up photos and it looks like it is from years ago? Pictured on runway with the really popular brown tweed jacket that many have here. Any ideas?


----------



## pigleto972001

Think it was Paris Rome. Karenallen mentioned a few posts back. The long cruise tan and white grid could work or even the data center Caban. Have you seen ? Both made sale. Prices are before 40 off.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Think it was Paris Rome. Karenallen mentioned a few posts back. The long cruise tan and white grid could work or even the data center Caban. Have you seen ? Both made sale. Prices are before 40 off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749226
> View attachment 3749227



Thank you! That is why it is "unfindable" 
I have actually been looking for this first one in the other colorway but can't seem to locate it.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> The cardigan !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749128
> View attachment 3749129
> 
> 
> 3100. Looks substantial. Love the buttons.



I tried this one but it's the same fabric as the dress - too itchy for me. And the buttons are small and numerous - takes a long time to button up. Cute, but for me, impractical!


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I tried this one but it's the same fabric as the dress - too itchy for me. And the buttons are small and numerous - takes a long time to button up. Cute, but for me, impractical!



I thought that dress was really soft! Of course I had just tried on the scratchy reversible jacket top!
This dress, right?


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  Actually for a Chanel cardigan, this is a good price.  The buttons alone are worth quite a bit and it is a complicated knit pattern on the body.
> 
> 
> This is dressy enough to treat as a jacket.



Very true! I'm hoping some of this collection makes it to sale because it's in stores for a short period of time. I have a feeling it's too beautiful to get lost in the shuffle of the major collections though...


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Yasssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749218
> 
> 
> I need the hose too!
> [emoji56]


Oh babe!  This is you!


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> I thought that dress was really soft! Of course I had just tried on the scratchy reversible jacket top!
> This dress, right?
> View attachment 3749232
> 
> View attachment 3749233



Yes ! Oh my goodness it made me itch too. Which is too bad cos it's a beautiful dress. I love the cream one !


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Oh babe!  This is you!



I hope so! I have big calves. I will cry if they don't fit [emoji22]


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is why it is "unfindable"
> I have actually been looking for this first one in the other colorway but can't seem to locate it.
> View attachment 3749228


That one is gorgeous !! I have not seen it anywhere sadly. By the way I should have said the dress looked nice on you too!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> That one is gorgeous !! I have not seen it anywhere sadly. By the way I should have said the dress looked nice on you too!



Thank you  it was not that cute from the side view on me though!


----------



## nicole0612

In case anyone is interested, I found the runway looks for the jackets I was wondering about from Cuba.


Love the fabric, not loving the shape (lack of).


MIA colorway. Someone posted it early on in the sale, but maybe it's gone. If anyone sees it, would you let me know?


I don't like the blouse cuffs, but I love the length. Are there any alterations possible for weird cuffs?


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw this one at Nordstrom !


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this one at Nordstrom !
> View attachment 3749284



Oh really? I will text the SA I met this week  Thanks!


----------



## Suzie

Hi ladies, is anyone here from Australia and if so when and if do the Chanel jackets go on sale?


----------



## bags to die for

Hi Suzie, the sale started very early this half, at the end of May and ended two weeks ago.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Fall probably in August-sept and cruise is around November. The last coat reminds me of the Caban from data center.


That's so funny!  I saw that third one and my immediate reaction was "Wow, I love that," and then I thought, "Yep, I have a type.  Elbow sleeves and a-line, that's me."  When I tried on the caban for my teenager, she immediately said "Oh, mom, that's so you."  Her tone of voice was ambiguous . . .


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Hi Suzie, the sale started very early this half, at the end of May and ended two weeks ago.


Thank you, darn. Missed it.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! That is why it is "unfindable"
> I have actually been looking for this first one in the other colorway but can't seem to locate it.
> View attachment 3749228



I saw this in several sizes at my boutique today


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I thought that dress was really soft! Of course I had just tried on the scratchy reversible jacket top!
> This dress, right?
> View attachment 3749232
> 
> View attachment 3749233



I thought it was soft too. It  looks much better on you than it did on me.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> That seems ok.... I am needing a long tweed jacket in my life.
> I still really want info on this one that was posted today...
> View attachment 3749219
> 
> But I looked up photos and it looks like it is from years ago? Pictured on runway with the really popular brown tweed jacket that many have here. Any ideas?


Chanel goes on sale 2x/year in the US.  This coat was part of the last sale that happened in winter 2017.  It is from the Rome collection.  I can't imagine it's available any longer.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Chanel goes on sale 2x/year in the US.  This coat was part of the last sale that happened in winter 2017.  It is from the Rome collection.  I can't imagine it's available any longer.



Chanel boutiques in the US get rid of sale items after the sale ends. European boutiques keep things longer. I was able to get a brasserie dress a full year later from Europe during their sale.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> That seems ok.... I am needing a long tweed jacket in my life.
> I still really want info on this one that was posted today...
> View attachment 3749219
> 
> But I looked up photos and it looks like it is from years ago? Pictured on runway with the really popular brown tweed jacket that many have here. Any ideas?





nicole0612 said:


> That seems ok.... I am needing a long tweed jacket in my life.
> I still really want info on this one that was posted today...
> View attachment 3749219
> 
> But I looked up photos and it looks like it is from years ago? Pictured on runway with the really popular brown tweed jacket that many have here. Any ideas?


Here's the info for the Paris Rome coat.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Chanel goes on sale 2x/year in the US.  This coat was part of the last sale that happened in winter 2017.  It is from the Rome collection.  I can't imagine it's available any longer.



Thank you, I did realize later that it was from an earlier collection. It was totally my mistake by misreading your post.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Chanel boutiques in the US get rid of sale items after the sale ends. European boutiques keep things longer. I was able to get a brasserie dress a full year later from Europe during their sale.





Karenaellen said:


> Here's the info for the Paris Rome coat.



Thank you so much! 
Even though it is from a past season, it is certainly worth asking about since the sale in Europe will be starting soon. Do they ship to the US, or would I have to find someone to pick it up for me if located?


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> I really like this one! And this is my size! Just send it to me please?
> I don't love the lucite buttons though! Will they yellow with time or chip? I guess it is an easy fix though.


I think it will look wonderful on your frame!!!
Think some US boutiques should still have the size and US prices are cheaper! But if u couldnt find 34 Im happy to ask my SA to help. 

Win mentioned earlier on that chanel can order a new set of buttons if we are worried, and at dry cleaner they will cover the buttons so likely wont damage.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I saw this in several sizes at my boutique today



This is great news, I will reach out to that store if I can't find a longer jacket in the next few days. I don't want to bother them unless I am 100%.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I thought it was soft too. It  looks much better on you than it did on me.



It didn't look very good on me from the side! Kind of sack like on me.


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Even though it is from a past season, it is certainly worth asking about since the sale in Europe will be starting soon. Do they ship to the US, or would I have to find someone to pick it up for me if located?


My Paris SA said they can only send within France, so it should be limited to the same country for most boutiques.


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> My Paris SA said they can only send within France, so it should be limited to the same country for most boutiques.



Thank you. I guess it was not meant to be. I would love an unplanned trip to France but my family would probably object


----------



## Pourquoipas

cafecreme15 said:


> You're right. Hopefully it looks better on. Is this already in your boutique?



No, not yet. Sometimes my SA asks if I like something when she's ordering. She did so a couple of months ago. It's mohair I guess, not my favorite.


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> Or these ones being worn?
> View attachment 3749170
> 
> View attachment 3749172
> 
> Didn't the second one come in another colorway?



Look back in thread. Ari has modeled the second style. It looked perfect on. In the other cw.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Look back in thread. Ari has modeled the second style. It looked perfect on. In the other cw.



Thank you! I will check for it.


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> Or these ones being worn?
> View attachment 3749170
> 
> View attachment 3749172
> 
> Didn't the second one come in another colorway?



Here you go



I didn't buy any of them, just because I have too many jackets, maybe I should have bought the second as I have the skirt 


I thought it would be too much and too similar to this dress in a way


But both jackets are gorgeous and well fitted.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> This is a beautiful sweater.  Very soft and comfy and, yes, the buttons are wonderful.  I wanted it in the light pink but was sent the salmon pink instead. It was returned as it didn't look right for my dress.   It also comes in black with the flecks of gold.  I think there's a skirt that matches the cream cardigan.  The skirt was around $1400 I think.



I got both the skirt and the cardigan 
They make me a bit fat


The light pink is gorgeous! I haven't seen the black IRL


----------



## ms piggy

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks!  I don't wear CC jewelry or anything with bold CHANEL markings, but I feel that buttons on clothing are subtle enough if there's just a little logo.



I agree., subtle markings are fine. At my work place, people seems to be more acceptable of expensive handbags/shoes/accessories rather than rtw. So a CC brooch on Zara or other high street clothing or a Hermes CDC bracelet attracts less attention than a piece of CC rtw. Most people I know don't believe in spending on expensive clothing.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3749560
> View attachment 3749561
> 
> I didn't buy any of them, just because I have too many jackets, maybe I should have bought the second as I have the skirt
> View attachment 3749566
> 
> I thought it would be too much and too similar to this dress in a way
> View attachment 3749567
> 
> But both jackets are gorgeous and well fitted.



Thank you! I just came up for air after searching! 
They both look great on you, actually I prefer the pattern of the beige one now, seeing them side to side, but the colors of the multicolor one is so attractive. I think you made a great decision in getting the multicolor skirt. I agree that the jacket wouldn't add enough to your wardrobe, and the mermaid tail dress definitely has more personality 
I'm so happy to see that you got the lion-head sweater suit. Your belt is the perfect addition and required! Do you ever worry about chain belts with knits? (Pilling or snags?)


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> Or these ones being worn?
> View attachment 3749170
> 
> View attachment 3749172
> 
> Didn't the second one come in another colorway?



I tried the second one in the multi-colour. The fit is great and the colours are pretty. It made the recent sale here at 30% but I wasn't sure of the longer length and the styling of it. The matching skirt Ari has sold out before the sale. I tried the black version of the skirt on sale and the fit is gorgeous!


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> I agree., subtle markings are fine. At my work place, people seems to be more acceptable of expensive handbags/shoes/accessories rather than rtw. So a CC brooch on Zara or other high street clothing or a Hermes CDC bracelet attracts less attention than a piece of CC rtw. Most people I know don't believe in spending on expensive clothing.



At my work people do not recognize Chanel RTW (and I wouldn't have either 5 years ago). The last time I wore a Chanel jacket a nice woman who I chat with (and who wears Chanel eyeglasses, so she knows of the brand) complimented me on it, saying it was so XYZ brand (not Chanel).


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> At my work people do not recognize Chanel RTW (and I wouldn't have either 5 years ago). The last time I wore a Chanel jacket a nice woman who I chat with (and who wears Chanel eyeglasses, so she knows of the brand) complimented me on it, saying it was so XYZ brand (not Chanel).



Exactly, most people don't recognise Chanel rtw unless they see the obvious CC on the buttons or any large noticeable markings.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> I tried the second one in the multi-colour. The fit is great and the colours are pretty. It made the recent sale here at 30% but I wasn't sure of the longer length and the styling of it. The matching skirt Ari has sold out before the sale. I tried the black version of the skirt on sale and the fit is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3749594
> View attachment 3749595



Oh my goodness. In the brighter light I am loving how this looks on you! The up close shot of the pattern is lovely.
Did you try the beige one also? It has metallic threads running through it that really elevate it, but beige is a color I cannot wear. 
I would like a longer jacket to wear with mid length skirts and with trousers, and I would like to be able to wear it open. Do you remember if this one looked nice when unzipped and open? Zipped up it has more the look of a tunic top, which is great, but just not a style I need.


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my goodness. In the brighter light I am loving how this looks on you! The up close shot of the pattern is lovely.
> Did you try the beige one also? It has metallic threads running through it that really elevate it, but beige is a color I cannot wear.
> I would like a longer jacket to wear with mid length skirts and with trousers, and I would like to be able to wear it open. Do you remember if this one looked nice when unzipped and open? Zipped up it has more the look of a tunic top, which is great, but just not a style I need.



I like the beige one too, the window pane white lines, for me it is more work suitable. But the colourful one is definitely more uplifting and on my complexion too. Here are pics of the jacket worn open with two different knit dresses (H and the khaki Cuba). I feel this jacket will be chic with trousers but I am not so much a pants person. Hope you can locate one to try in person.


----------



## miss argile

ari said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3749560
> View attachment 3749561
> 
> I didn't buy any of them, just because I have too many jackets, maybe I should have bought the second as I have the skirt
> View attachment 3749566
> 
> I thought it would be too much and too similar to this dress in a way
> View attachment 3749567
> 
> But both jackets are gorgeous and well fitted.


Love love love your styling for the long skirt and cardigan, saw that belt yesterday and was just thinking how to to make it work


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> I like the beige one too, the window pane white lines, for me it is more work suitable. But the colourful one is definitely more uplifting and on my complexion too. Here are pics of the jacket worn open with two different knit dresses (H and the khaki Cuba). I feel this jacket will be chic with trousers but I am not so much a pants person. Hope you can locate one to try in person.
> 
> View attachment 3749609
> View attachment 3749610



Thank you, yes it looks quite good open! I am not a pants person at all either, but I am trying f to transition and thinking a feminine longer jacket (dress-like length) will make me feel more like myself in pants.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> I got both the skirt and the cardigan
> They make me a bit fat
> View attachment 3749570
> 
> The light pink is gorgeous! I haven't seen the black IRL


This looks fabulous on you. The belt adds sophistication to the outfit.  Beautiful!!


----------



## lulilu

nicole0612 said:


> That seems ok.... I am needing a long tweed jacket in my life.
> I still really want info on this one that was posted today...
> View attachment 3749219
> 
> But I looked up photos and it looks like it is from years ago? Pictured on runway with the really popular brown tweed jacket that many have here. Any ideas?



You might try department stores.  My NM SA told me that they had items in the back from prior seasons, mostly because they had not been permitted to put them on sale.  When new stuff came in, they just put them away.


----------



## sakaroman

Paris Hilton jacket makes me happy even if she's personally not on my fav list in anyways. But she sure rocks that jacket


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> I tried the second one in the multi-colour. The fit is great and the colours are pretty. It made the recent sale here at 30% but I wasn't sure of the longer length and the styling of it. The matching skirt Ari has sold out before the sale. I tried the black version of the skirt on sale and the fit is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3749594
> View attachment 3749595


Love this on you.   The sleeves are so nice!   Beautiful fabric!


----------



## chaneljewel

lulilu said:


> You might try department stores.  My NM SA told me that they had items in the back from prior seasons, mostly because they had not been permitted to put them on sale.  When new stuff came in, they just put them away.


That's so good to know, lulilu.


----------



## miss argile

Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?



I wish they had remade it just like this. I tried it again yesterday. The shoulder pads are just too overwhelming for me.


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?



The timeless of Chanel


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wish they had remade it just like this. I tried it again yesterday. The shoulder pads are just too overwhelming for me.


The shoulder pads are the toughest part this season it seems, I met with our boutique tailor yday, who seems very cool and wise, and he told me my black/gray sofia jacket looks fine, and it wont be comfortable if I take it in a bit, and will regret since the fabric will be gone. So he advised me to go back and wear it a bit, if I still wish to take it in, he will do it then. . How do you girls usually like your jackets to fit? I adore Claire Underwood type of fit! but guess it's not comfortable?


----------



## TankerToad

Nicole
Here is the beige Cruise 17 jacket again
The buttons are rose gold which are so beautiful - the fabric is a cotton linen sort of blend with some color and subtle sparkle.
I also did not buy this, although I was focused on suits this year - this would have been too casual mostly for my needs.
It may be worthy trying for you ?
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 3749808


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> The shoulder pads are the toughest part this season it seems, I met with our boutique tailor yday, who seems very cool and wise, and he told me my black/gray sofia jacket looks fine, and it wont be comfortable if I take it in a bit, and will regret since the fabric will be gone. So he advised me to go back and wear it a bit, if I still wish to take it in, he will do it then. . How do you girls usually like your jackets to fit? I adore Claire Underwood type of fit! but guess it's not comfortable?



Wise words 
Good alterations people are worth their weight in gold 
It's a craft and an art when done right


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> The shoulder pads are the toughest part this season it seems, I met with our boutique tailor yday, who seems very cool and wise, and he told me my black/gray sofia jacket looks fine, and it wont be comfortable if I take it in a bit, and will regret since the fabric will be gone. So he advised me to go back and wear it a bit, if I still wish to take it in, he will do it then.



I often take things home and wear them a bit before I decide on alterations. But only if I'm sure a piece will work for me of course. They shouldn't remove any fabric when they do the alterations. So if you do it and don't like it they should be able to reverse it.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pourquoipas said:


> No, not yet. Sometimes my SA asks if I like something when she's ordering. She did so a couple of months ago. It's mohair I guess, not my favorite.



Oh its mohair?? Must be so itchy


----------



## pigleto972001

Nicole, the long cruise jacket is very pretty even in the beige. Have you considered the other one, the data center Caban ? Can be worn open too I believe. A couple of the ladies here own it. I tried it on but passed on it at full price. It too is on sale. Think it could go w many things perhaps. 

Here it is on me w my lace skirt (sorry for the repeat pic ) 




This season had a longer jacket, not quite a coat. 




Then these are the two longer jackets. TankerToad has it in black. They are a little more formal but beautiful !!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> The timeless of Chanel


Isn't it amazing?  She could walk down Madison Avenue today in that suit and look utterly chic and modern.


----------



## Pourquoipas

miss argile said:


> Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?



Interesting, didn't realize the Sophia is a Jackie suit!


----------



## pigleto972001

I wish the Sophia looked like that one too[emoji39]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I wish the Sophia looked like that one too[emoji39]


I think it does. Strikingly so.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

lulilu said:


> You might try department stores.  My NM SA told me that they had items in the back from prior seasons, mostly because they had not been permitted to put them on sale.  When new stuff came in, they just put them away.


When I was searching for the Rome coat, it was sold out at boutiques and at NM.  I bought the last one at Hirschliefers, which was a size too big and needed alterations.


----------



## ari

miss argile said:


> Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?



It does look a lot like Sophia jacket, only with added buttons!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> It does look a lot like Sophia jacket, only with added buttons!



It's also a bit longer and the shoulders are much nicer


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> I think it does. Strikingly so.



It does ! If I had my druthers it would have pockets. I favor the jackets w proper buttons


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ms piggy said:


> Exactly, most people don't recognise Chanel rtw unless they see the obvious CC on the buttons or any large noticeable markings.


One person said she liked my "cool vintage" wardrobe.  I don't get upset by people's well intentioned but off base comments.  When I go into schools and the little girls tell me they like my clothes, it makes my day though!


----------



## zaraha

Anyone bought this jacket dress from Paris Rome collection?  If so could you please let me know the style code, I totally missed out on it. Pic was borrowed from our fellow member and dress in hanging on the wall background. TIA!


----------



## TankerToad

zaraha said:


> Anyone bought this jacket dress from Paris Rome collection?  If so could you please let me know the style code, I totally missed out on it. Pic was borrowed from our fellow member and dress in hanging on the wall background. TIA!
> View attachment 3749954



I think our beautiful Ari has this dress


----------



## TankerToad

So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
Suit from Fall 2016
No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
Just my outfit
Tried to show the buttons on the jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3750054


----------



## Mrs.Z

Gorgeous TankerToad! Love pink!!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


You look beautiful and so chic! Have fun!


----------



## win28

luckylove said:


> This jacket looks beautiful on you! I wish I could do it justice, but I couldn't make it work for me. I think I am not tall enough and too busty for it.  I am really enjoying seeing everyone's choices so far. I have yet to make up my mind about which pieces from the comsmo collection are "must haves" for me. I think I am a bit overwhelmed by all of the beautiful pieces and i want to be diligent and limit myself to just the minimum. The Spring summer collection was a dangerous one for me!



Thanks luckylove. I initially wondered when I first saw it whether this simple version was too simplified compared to the runway version. But after trying it on, I do love the way it cuts and of course it's much more wallet friendly. Lol. I'm quite petite but I think this length is still doable. Just I can't pair it with the long skirt it also comes with. Tried and the skirt itself was just too long on me to look good. I do agree that this collection has so many gorgeous pieces that it does make it hard to narrow down. What's in your short list so far? 



miss argile said:


> Wow love this jacket on you, it fits perfectly. So feminine and elegant.



Thanks dear. I love the cut of this jacket. Unlike the robot jacket which I loved but eventually gave up on as the cut was just too wide/loose for me, this one fits me much better. 



TankerToad said:


> Well you know I just love this [emoji173][emoji173][emoji6]



Oh yes. I so love how beautiful you look in your cream suit. Wish I had the height to pull off the matching long skirt too. 



pigleto972001 said:


> Love this !!!!!!! So elegant ! Thanks for the pic !!! Love the cream jacket on you also [emoji106][emoji4]



Thanks dear. I only wish they had use less fuzzy material for this black beauty. Mine is currently still ok relatively but I really want this to be something I can still wear for many years. 



kpai said:


> my favourite jacket of all time, sadly mine was fuzzing so badly that I had to send it back to the boutique.



Oh so sorry to hear that. Were they able to shave off the fuzz or did you give it up entirely?


----------



## nicole0612

lulilu said:


> You might try department stores.  My NM SA told me that they had items in the back from prior seasons, mostly because they had not been permitted to put them on sale.  When new stuff came in, they just put them away.



Great idea, thanks  I did not know this.


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Anyone needs a bit of push for the black sophia jacket?



Calling Pigleto!! Haha 
Amazing how similar it is!


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054



Oh wow, I love this. The color, the cut. Everything looks amazing and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Nicole
> Here is the beige Cruise 17 jacket again
> The buttons are rose gold which are so beautiful - the fabric is a cotton linen sort of blend with some color and subtle sparkle.
> I also did not buy this, although I was focused on suits this year - this would have been too casual mostly for my needs.
> It may be worthy trying for you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749804
> View attachment 3749805
> View attachment 3749806
> View attachment 3749807
> View attachment 3749808



Thank you TT. This is one of the Chanel magic textile jackets! It does not look like anything super special, then when you se it up close, there are so many colors and dimensions hidden in the fabric! I think this color of the jacket has the prettiest material hands down, but I am a "cool" color and cannot wear warm colors or beige at all. Perhaps if I wore a jewel tone top under it....


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried the cardigan. It's not itchy like the dress. It was very pretty !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the Sophia skirt was on underneath ... it was very lovely but a bit on the pricy side. 



The tee was very cute and went well w the robot skirt. I decided to get it. 

Now I'm feeling a dilemma on the velcro jacket. I love it but I tried a crazy Gucci bomber which I also loved. Not sure I can keep both. The Gucci is for sure more "trendy"... but it's pretty crazy !!  Oh boy ...


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Nicole, the long cruise jacket is very pretty even in the beige. Have you considered the other one, the data center Caban ? Can be worn open too I believe. A couple of the ladies here own it. I tried it on but passed on it at full price. It too is on sale. Think it could go w many things perhaps.
> 
> Here it is on me w my lace skirt (sorry for the repeat pic )
> 
> View attachment 3749829
> 
> 
> This season had a longer jacket, not quite a coat.
> 
> View attachment 3749831
> 
> 
> Then these are the two longer jackets. TankerToad has it in black. They are a little more formal but beautiful !!
> 
> View attachment 3749833
> View attachment 3749834
> View attachment 3749835



Thanks for the photos 
I might just sit this one out for a long jacket and wait...
I really like cruise 2018!
Remind me if you got this skirt. I am thinking about it or the pants/dress.
TBH I am going to a conference in 3 days (annual) and it is one of only 2 formal events that I go to in a year! So if it seems like I'm going crazy and being unreasonable, trying to force something to work, that's because I am! 
Since I so rarely have a chance to dress up, I was determined to find at least one new piece of Chanel that I can wear. So worst case scenario, I will get a skirt/pants/dress that I can pair with a jacket I already have.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> One person said she liked my "cool vintage" wardrobe.  I don't get upset by people's well intentioned but off base comments.  When I go into schools and the little girls tell me they like my clothes, it makes my day though!



I totally agree! I dress a little bit like myself as a little girl playing dress-up! The magic was there then and the magic is there now 
I used to dress up in my mom's lace sleeping slips and pretend that I was a princess. The look is strikingly similar to the data center lace dresses and separates!


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054



TT this is so pretty. I love the jewel tones.
Your exotic CF is such a fabulous accessory.


----------



## win28

Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan. 
Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the cardigan. It's not itchy like the dress. It was very pretty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750158
> View attachment 3750159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Sophia skirt was on underneath ... it was very lovely but a bit on the pricy side.
> 
> View attachment 3750167
> 
> The tee was very cute and went well w the robot skirt. I decided to get it.
> 
> Now I'm feeling a dilemma on the velcro jacket. I love it but I tried a crazy Gucci bomber which I also loved. Not sure I can keep both. The Gucci is for sure more "trendy"... but it's pretty crazy !!  Oh boy ...



I love the top on you with the trim!!! It is perfect with the Robot skirt!
The sweater is also very nice on you, I think your height makes fit very nice.
For the bomber, do you have a photo? Could it fill the same "fun" role as the quilted black Chanel jacket you like?


----------



## nicole0612

win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.
> 
> View attachment 3750166
> View attachment 3750173



This looks nice on you!
I like to see how it looks so very different on people of different heights!
I actually really like the darker pink, but that might be partially because this is the first time I've seen it!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


So fantastic!


----------



## pigleto972001

The sales lady wore the long lace skirt like Ari has and she layered the slip over it in the same color. It was cute !! A thought for y'all who might have both. 

I saw a lady w the gold Paris Rome four pocket jacket try the navy velvet pants. Perfect match !!!

Here's the bomber haha. It is definitely so much fun. Y'all w laugh at me
	

		
			
		

		
	





I also tried the full robot suit which I had not done before. It was beautiful! Need to get the pics from my husband


----------



## pigleto972001

Sophia suit. The jacket is a size too big. It's pricy but the tweed is thicker 



Cute pink coat. Won't fit in my lifestyle lol. 





Robot suit !! I liked it a lot. Looks good w the tee. If I wore suits this one and the cream one would be ideal


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054



Lovely suit TT. A striking raspberry tone and so well fitted on you. Also love the croc pairing. Classic. 



win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.
> 
> View attachment 3750166
> View attachment 3750173



You carry the cardigan well. Love both colours. Haven't seen the dark pink until now. Thanks for sharing. 



pigleto972001 said:


> The sales lady wore the long lace skirt like Ari has and she layered the slip over it in the same color. It was cute !! A thought for y'all who might have both.
> 
> I saw a lady w the gold Paris Rome four pocket jacket try the navy velvet pants. Perfect match !!!
> 
> Here's the bomber haha. It is definitely so much fun. Y'all w laugh at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750195
> View attachment 3750196
> 
> 
> I also tried the full robot suit which I had not done before. It was beautiful! Need to get the pics from my husband



Pigleto this bomber is something fierce!  You clearly had fun wearing it as you have a big smile on your face  



pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3750266
> 
> 
> Sophia suit. The jacket is a size too big. It's pricy but the tweed is thicker
> 
> View attachment 3750267
> 
> Cute pink coat. Won't fit in my lifestyle lol.
> 
> View attachment 3750270
> View attachment 3750271
> 
> 
> Robot suit !! I liked it a lot. Looks good w the tee. If I wore suits this one and the cream one would be ideal



Love the Sophia suit on you as well as the black robot full suit. The lines on the latter hit you in all the right places and looks super flattering. 
I had my eye on the Sophia suit from the beginning but am hesitant given all the talk about the fuzz. Sigh. Still love the way it looks every time I see it though. It would be such an easy classic. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh I love the Sophia suit. It was very comfortable. It's just expensive for me. The jacket is so beautiful and the skirt was a good fit too. Each piece could be worn separately easily. I didn't see any obvious fuzz but time will tell. It seemed very popular w each visitor to the boutique. I know one got the jacket in a 38. 

Thanks haha. Yes the bomber is fun. I am getting it and will see how it stands up at home versus the chanel velcro.


----------



## gracekelly

win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.
> 
> View attachment 3750166
> View attachment 3750173


Love the light pink!  Looks great on you.  The tee is perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh I love the Sophia suit. It was very comfortable. It's just expensive for me. The jacket is so beautiful and the skirt was a good fit too. Each piece could be worn separately easily. I didn't see any obvious fuzz but time will tell. It seemed very popular w each visitor to the boutique. I know one got the jacket in a 38.
> 
> Thanks haha. Yes the bomber is fun. I am getting it and will see how it stands up at home versus the chanel velcro.


The Gucci bombers are so much fun!  You would have to figure out if they could work the same way.  I think that they could.  The Gucci is what it is, but the Velcro can morph into another jacket if your take the Velcros off at some point in time.

The cream sweater looks very nice on you too.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks gracekelly!!! It is a fun piece. So easy to toss on. It's my first Gucci piece other than a skirt I got earlier this year. Somehow they seem to like the mix and match crazy prints. It looked super cute w the matching cream skirt that goes w the cardigan. [emoji33]


----------



## Genie27

Happy birthday GK. I love your new purse. I'd love to see a mod shot when you wear it with the robot jacket. 



TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


Oh what a gorgeous colour - that dress is so pretty on you.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3750266
> 
> 
> Sophia suit. The jacket is a size too big. It's pricy but the tweed is thicker
> 
> View attachment 3750267
> 
> Cute pink coat. Won't fit in my lifestyle lol.
> 
> View attachment 3750270
> View attachment 3750271
> 
> 
> Robot suit !! I liked it a lot. Looks good w the tee. If I wore suits this one and the cream one would be ideal



I love the Robot suit on you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

When does the sales start?


----------



## pigleto972001

In the US the sales have started now. 

Thanks Nicole ! I would like to see GK w hers and the mini 

TT I loved that pink fall suit ! I only got one thing from that season


----------



## chaneljewel

win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.
> 
> View attachment 3750166
> View attachment 3750173


The light pink is the one I love!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh I love the Sophia suit. It was very comfortable. It's just expensive for me. The jacket is so beautiful and the skirt was a good fit too. Each piece could be worn separately easily. I didn't see any obvious fuzz but time will tell. It seemed very popular w each visitor to the boutique. I know one got the jacket in a 38.
> 
> Thanks haha. Yes the bomber is fun. I am getting it and will see how it stands up at home versus the chanel velcro.


How much is the Sophia skirt, pigleto?


----------



## DollyAntics

Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


I think the buttons on Chanel pieces are exquisite!


----------



## chaneljewel

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!


Fits so well and looks wonderful on you!   I'm sure you can dress this up or wear it casuallly.  Nice!!


----------



## pigleto972001

The Sophia skirt was about 3150 I believe. 

The long jacket is beautiful on you dolly ! Don't you love the little door handles on the pockets ?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Happy birthday GK. I love your new purse. I'd love to see a mod shot when you wear it with the robot jacket.
> 
> 
> Oh what a gorgeous colour - that dress is so pretty on you.


Thanks Genie!  Wishing for some cooler weather here so I can wear it.  I had planned to wear it on my birthday, but it was just too oppressive here.  I opted for the airline jacket over the shoulders instead.


----------



## gracekelly

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!


Oh like this very much!  The buttons and hardware are very cool!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


The dress and jacket are beautiful on you!  And your added accessory: spectacular!!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054


Beautiful color and perfect for you.   Hope you had a great time!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the cardigan. It's not itchy like the dress. It was very pretty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750158
> View attachment 3750159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Sophia skirt was on underneath ... it was very lovely but a bit on the pricy side.
> 
> View attachment 3750167
> 
> The tee was very cute and went well w the robot skirt. I decided to get it.
> 
> Now I'm feeling a dilemma on the velcro jacket. I love it but I tried a crazy Gucci bomber which I also loved. Not sure I can keep both. The Gucci is for sure more "trendy"... but it's pretty crazy !!  Oh boy ...


Looks great as a suit on you.  I like that you found a tee for the suit as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you grace ! I didn't get the suit. I have been so bad. I couldn't pass on the tee. I loved the trim


----------



## nicole0612

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!



It looks great with your blouse and jeans!


----------



## zaraha

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054



Wow so gorgeous!  Your flap is TDF [emoji8]


----------



## ailoveresale

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!



Wow looks stunning!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pigleto- $3150 is a lot for a skirt, I'm with you on this one. But you look great in the robot suit! And so happy in the Gucci bomber. What a fun piece [emoji5]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> The sales lady wore the long lace skirt like Ari has and she layered the slip over it in the same color. It was cute !! A thought for y'all who might have both.
> 
> I saw a lady w the gold Paris Rome four pocket jacket try the navy velvet pants. Perfect match !!!
> 
> Here's the bomber haha. It is definitely so much fun. Y'all w laugh at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750195
> View attachment 3750196
> 
> 
> I also tried the full robot suit which I had not done before. It was beautiful! Need to get the pics from my husband



Oh, thank you navy velvet with the gold suit! I need that, maybe I'll find a navy velvet pencil skirt...
Your Robot T is a perfect buy, it matches so nicely [emoji7]
I'd love to wear the Sophia suit and it looks so good on you! Probably the black Paris Rome is enough for me.
Please skip the Gucci and take the bomber if you feel like fun fashion. I like to see these things to but honestly how often would you wear this?
Layering slip, I was already ordering a slip to wear under my slip lace skirt. I'd love to wear it at least on vacations and not only under my black skirt.


----------



## Pourquoipas

win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.
> 
> View attachment 3750166
> View attachment 3750173



I saw both in boutique, very tempting.The lighter version is nicer with for your outfit.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today
> Will take my jacket off as soon as it is deemed appropriate
> Suit from Fall 2016
> No hair makeup or jewelry on yet
> Just my outfit
> Tried to show the buttons on the jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750051
> View attachment 3750052
> View attachment 3750053
> View attachment 3750054



I loved that season for the raspberry pieces[emoji7] Such an eye stopper[emoji100] 
Good for you if you can still wear the fall pieces now. [emoji295]️


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> So getting ready for an event today and thankfully it's not blistering hot today



The colour and fit is exquisite on you, classic and elegant. Hope a great time was had at the event.



win28 said:


> Pic of the dark pink and light pink cardigan.
> Very pretty but for me amongst all the colors, the light pink seemed to suit best.



HK's reputation as a shopping paradise is truly deserving, the variety there is astonishing (we have not seen the darker pink posted). The light pink is great with your outfit but both pinks are equally lovely. Hope you're having fun trying and deciding on your choices for the collection.



pigleto972001 said:


> The sales lady wore the long lace skirt like Ari has and she layered the slip over it in the same color. It was cute !! A thought for y'all who might have both.
> 
> I saw a lady w the gold Paris Rome four pocket jacket try the navy velvet pants. Perfect match !!!
> 
> Here's the bomber haha. It is definitely so much fun. Y'all w laugh at me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750195
> View attachment 3750196
> 
> 
> I also tried the full robot suit which I had not done before. It was beautiful! Need to get the pics from my husband



Congrats on the Cosmo tee, would be a highly useful piece in one's wardrobe. I am bias of course but the black Robot suit is gorgeous as a suit and separates. The Gucci bomber is fun and I can totally feel your joy emanating with your matching smile to the tiger cubs. Will you will wear it in years to come?



DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!



This looks like it was made for you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!



I totally love this on you[emoji7]


----------



## ms piggy

Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you TT. This is one of the Chanel magic textile jackets! It does not look like anything super special, then when you se it up close, there are so many colors and dimensions hidden in the fabric! I think this color of the jacket has the prettiest material hands down, but I am a "cool" color and cannot wear warm colors or beige at all. Perhaps if I wore a jewel tone top under it....


Yes! I feel like with such investment pieces we need to find color works for our skin tone! But I like cruise 2018 too! But seems have a lot of warm/beige color...


----------



## miss argile

ms piggy said:


> Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.
> 
> View attachment 3750808
> View attachment 3750810
> View attachment 3750820


all of them look stunning on you. My personal favorite is short jacket too!! so cool and easy to wear.


----------



## ms piggy

miss argile said:


> all of them look stunning on you. My personal favorite is short jacket too!! so cool and easy to wear.



The matching skirt was available but I decided to be good and passed. Plus it was cut to sit on the lower waist which isn't my preference.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.
> 
> View attachment 3750808
> View attachment 3750810
> View attachment 3750820



I love them all on you and got both skirts recently. The black is a totally different fit and sits higher on waist. They are both perfect basics. The short jacket is the most wearable, I loved the dark coat but skipped. I still regret it a little ...


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> I love them all on you and got both skirts recently. The black is a totally different fit and sits higher on waist. They are both perfect basics. The short jacket is the most wearable, I loved the dark coat but skipped. I still regret it a little ...



I understand how you feel, I passed on both black skirts from the Airline collection although the diamond print is a better cut for me than the window pane. I have already gotten the Ritz ones and still eyeing the matching Robot skirt. The coats are great but we have to prioritise no?


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.
> 
> View attachment 3750808
> View attachment 3750810
> View attachment 3750820



But I love the long ones one you! They are quite useful, have warm lining!  I bought now the skirt  of your short jacket to wear it with the white coat [emoji23]


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> But I love the long ones one you! They are quite useful, have warm lining!  I bought now the skirt  of your short jacket to wear it with the white coat [emoji23]



I reside in the tropics and even with strong air conditioning indoors, the long coats are just not suitable unless for travels. I was also worried the shorter jacket would be too warm as the lining is nylon mix. Very unusual.

Do post pics when you next wear the long jacket and skirt together.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ms piggy I totally love your tee. Thanks for your modeling shots ! The long skirts are very pretty [emoji7]

I hope the velvet jeans fit. I'm glad they can go w the jackets but honestly am ok if they go w anything else too. I would wear them to work. They were very comfortable when I tried the brown on last. 

The bomber is so fun and it makes me laugh. I think I love it bc it reminds me of this esprit green satin bomber I had when I was in middle school. I loved that jacket and its pink lining. I think when I tried it it reminded me of those days. Haha. It's funny bc my friends tell me some of the chanel jackets are "mature" when in reality they're just classic and can be worn for years. I think I would wear the bomber a lot. Not sure if i would wear at 70 but it's a fun piece now. Sadly I have fallen for the cute chanel skirt that I tried w it. That piece can be worn many many times too. I believe Ari has it w the matching cardigan.


----------



## luckylove

Hi Ladies!! 
I was wondering about something with the robot jackets.... Can they be taken in appropriately?? I don't know if the grid pattern would begin to look odd if taken in. What do you think??

As far as the Cosmo collection goes, the sophia suit (maybe just jacket) is a prime contender. There are some other pieces I love, but I still am trying to behave myself.


----------



## cafecreme15

ms piggy said:


> I understand how you feel, I passed on both black skirts from the Airline collection although the diamond print is a better cut for me than the window pane. I have already gotten the Ritz ones and still eyeing the matching Robot skirt. The coats are great but we have to prioritise no?
> 
> View attachment 3750854



Were you able to find these pieces from airline still in stores? I love the jacket you got!


----------



## Finnigan

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I was wondering about something with the robot jackets.... Can they be taken in appropriately?? I don't know if the grid pattern would begin to look odd if taken in. What do you think??
> 
> As far as the Cosmo collection goes, the sophia suit (maybe just jacket) is a prime contender. There are some other pieces I love, but I still am trying to behave myself.


Hi!  I had mine taken in almost a full size with no issues. The Chanel seamstress will line up the pattern as part of the work. At this price point, that's what we pay for.


----------



## Finnigan

ms piggy said:


> Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.
> 
> View attachment 3750808
> View attachment 3750810
> View attachment 3750820


These look lovely on you. I was offered the short jacket and the long black coat during sale but turned both down as I don't think I would get enough wear out of them. They are wonderful work basics though -- so classic and sharp on you. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I love them all on you and got both skirts recently. The black is a totally different fit and sits higher on waist. They are both perfect basics. The short jacket is the most wearable, I loved the dark coat but skipped. I still regret it a little ...



So I have the same little regret with the black long coat too!!  Lol. It is a beautiful basic. 

So to all the ladies here who are experienced with Chanel RTW, how often do they come up with classic long jackets like these and how do you style them for maximum versatility (on and off work duty)?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Ms piggy I totally love your tee. Thanks for your modeling shots ! The long skirts are very pretty [emoji7]
> 
> I hope the velvet jeans fit. I'm glad they can go w the jackets but honestly am ok if they go w anything else too. I would wear them to work. They were very comfortable when I tried the brown on last.
> 
> The bomber is so fun and it makes me laugh. I think I love it bc it reminds me of this esprit green satin bomber I had when I was in middle school. I loved that jacket and its pink lining. I think when I tried it it reminded me of those days. Haha. It's funny bc my friends tell me some of the chanel jackets are "mature" when in reality they're just classic and can be worn for years. I think I would wear the bomber a lot. Not sure if i would wear at 70 but it's a fun piece now. Sadly I have fallen for the cute chanel skirt that I tried w it. That piece can be worn many many times too. I believe Ari has it w the matching cardigan.



You're right to love a bomber. I had a pink satin one with an embroidered gym shoe and navy trim at high school and I was so proud. My DD bought a kaki one a year ago but now she's totally out of love because the style was everywhere. High end brands jumped on the train very late.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Finnigan said:


> These look lovely on you. I was offered the short jacket and the long black coat during sale but turned both down as I don't think I would get enough wear out of them. They are wonderful work basics though -- so classic and sharp on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have the same little regret with the black long coat too!!  Lol. It is a beautiful basic.
> 
> So to all the ladies here who are experienced with Chanel RTW, how often do they come up with classic long jackets like these and how do you style them for maximum versatility (on and off work duty)?



They have those car coat length quite often. I prefer the cardigan style as I can keep those on for work.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> I understand how you feel, I passed on both black skirts from the Airline collection although the diamond print is a better cut for me than the window pane. I have already gotten the Ritz ones and still eyeing the matching Robot skirt. The coats are great but we have to prioritise no?
> 
> View attachment 3750854



The diamond one is the same cut as the white. Love this one on you but we all need to prioritize indeed [emoji22]


----------



## luckylove

Finnigan said:


> Hi!  I had mine taken in almost a full size with no issues. The Chanel seamstress will line up the pattern as part of the work. At this price point, that's what we pay for.



Thank you for letting me know! My SA tracked one down for me but it needs quite a bit of work if I decide to keep it. I am not typically skittish about reworking a piece, but the pattern on this one had me a bit nervous.


----------



## ms piggy

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I was wondering about something with the robot jackets.... Can they be taken in appropriately?? I don't know if the grid pattern would begin to look odd if taken in. What do you think??
> 
> As far as the Cosmo collection goes, the sophia suit (maybe just jacket) is a prime contender. There are some other pieces I love, but I still am trying to behave myself.



I saw a lady picking up her Robot jacket that she has altered to a much slimmer fit, the grids did not look out of place. But best to check with the store. Do share your Cosmo choice(s) when you are ready.



cafecreme15 said:


> Were you able to find these pieces from airline still in stores? I love the jacket you got!



The Airline and Seoul cruise collections were recently marked down to 50% at my local boutiques. Again, my angel friend alerted me of the short window pane jacket. She seems to my lucky star for Chanel finds but I'm not sure if my wallet is that pleased 



Finnigan said:


> These look lovely on you. I was offered the short jacket and the long black coat during sale but turned both down as I don't think I would get enough wear out of them. They are wonderful work basics though -- so classic and sharp on you.
> 
> So I have the same little regret with the black long coat too!!  Lol. It is a beautiful basic.
> 
> So to all the ladies here who are experienced with Chanel RTW, how often do they come up with classic long jackets like these and how do you style them for maximum versatility (on and off work duty)?



The long coats are great basics, for me it's more a climate issue as I won't get the wearability out of it (once or twice a year at most). The long black was a fantastic length on me. It is perfect with jeans/tee and it would work with long pants, pencil skirts and dresses too.






Pourquoipas said:


> The diamond one is the same cut as the white. Love this one on you but we all need to prioritize indeed



I like the cut of the diamond skirt, it was perfect fit in 38 but I found another long pink tweed skirt and a dress at the sale, so there was a process of elimination.


----------



## Finnigan

luckylove said:


> Thank you for letting me know! My SA tracked one down for me but it needs quite a bit of work if I decide to keep it. I am not typically skittish about reworking a piece, but the pattern on this one had me a bit nervous.


I was nervous too as there were quite a few pins on the jacket but it turned out beautifully and I'm smitten with the lovely seamstress  what I found comforting is knowing no fabric is ever cut in the alterations so everything they do is reversible. Hope this helps. Good luck and I hope it all works out to your liking.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Finnigan said:


> I was nervous too as there were quite a few pins on the jacket but it turned out beautifully and I'm smitten with the lovely seamstress  what I found comforting is knowing no fabric is ever cut in the alterations so everything they do is reversible. Hope this helps. Good luck and I hope it all works out to your liking.


Is it true that the boutique tailors don't ever remove fabric?  Even when shortening a skirt?


----------



## pigleto972001

luckylove said:


> Thank you for letting me know! My SA tracked one down for me but it needs quite a bit of work if I decide to keep it. I am not typically skittish about reworking a piece, but the pattern on this one had me a bit nervous.



I saw several robot jackets at the nordtrom in Minneapolis. Not sure if you were interested ... they might have your size  I tried a 36 and 40. I think they had other sizes too!


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw several robot jackets at the nordtrom in Minneapolis. Not sure if you were interested ... they might have your size  I tried a 36 and 40. I think they had other sizes too!



Thank you for the tip!!


----------



## luckylove

Finnigan said:


> I was nervous too as there were quite a few pins on the jacket but it turned out beautifully and I'm smitten with the lovely seamstress  what I found comforting is knowing no fabric is ever cut in the alterations so everything they do is reversible. Hope this helps. Good luck and I hope it all works out to your liking.



Thank you, dear! It is reassuring to hear. I will meet with the seamstress sometime next week to talk about how to make it just right!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Ms piggy I totally love your tee. Thanks for your modeling shots ! The long skirts are very pretty [emoji7]
> 
> I hope the velvet jeans fit. I'm glad they can go w the jackets but honestly am ok if they go w anything else too. I would wear them to work. They were very comfortable when I tried the brown on last.
> 
> The bomber is so fun and it makes me laugh. I think I love it bc it reminds me of this esprit green satin bomber I had when I was in middle school. I loved that jacket and its pink lining. I think when I tried it it reminded me of those days. Haha. It's funny bc my friends tell me some of the chanel jackets are "mature" when in reality they're just classic and can be worn for years. I think I would wear the bomber a lot. Not sure if i would wear at 70 but it's a fun piece now. Sadly I have fallen for the cute chanel skirt that I tried w it. That piece can be worn many many times too. I believe Ari has it w the matching cardigan.



I really like the velvet pants. Did you ever find the wider leg ones to try?


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> Yes! I feel like with such investment pieces we need to find color works for our skin tone! But I like cruise 2018 too! But seems have a lot of warm/beige color...



I am really in love with cruise 2018 also!


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> I saw a lady picking up her Robot jacket that she has altered to a much slimmer fit, the grids did not look out of place. But best to check with the store. Do share your Cosmo choice(s) when you are ready.
> 
> 
> 
> The Airline and Seoul cruise collections were recently marked down to 50% at my local boutiques. Again, my angel friend alerted me of the short window pane jacket. She seems to my lucky star for Chanel finds but I'm not sure if my wallet is that pleased
> 
> 
> 
> The long coats are great basics, for me it's more a climate issue as I won't get the wearability out of it (once or twice a year at most). The long black was a fantastic length on me. It is perfect with jeans/tee and it would work with long pants, pencil skirts and dresses too.
> 
> View attachment 3751027
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the cut of the diamond skirt, it was perfect fit in 38 but I found another long pink tweed skirt and a dress at the sale, so there was a process of elimination.



I really love this long coat on you! I totally understand it is not practical for your climate. Perhaps it is still available in your country because of the impracticality?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw several robot jackets at the nordtrom in Minneapolis. Not sure if you were interested ... they might have your size  I tried a 36 and 40. I think they had other sizes too!



Yes, there are 2 Robots in Seattle also! 40 and 42.


----------



## cafecreme15

nicole0612 said:


> I am really in love with cruise 2018 also!



Me too! I love all the little dresses. Too bad I have zero place to wear them.


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> I really like the velvet pants. Did you ever find the wider leg ones to try?



Never did unfortunately! They're all slim fit at Nordstrom Neimans and bloomingdales. I don't know about the chanel boutiques themselves.  If anyone has seen them please let us know   maybe the models were just that skinny [emoji848]

Cruise 18 has wonderful things! I'm eying some of the dresses w prints  they were relatively reasonably priced i think ! I loved the first dress too but I think it's around 6k which is a lot for a dress. The tweed is pretty.


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> I am really in love with cruise 2018 also!



Yes! This is why I want to be very selective about which cosmo pieces I choose. cruise looks stunning and quite wearable. The tweeds look fabulous!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Never did unfortunately! They're all slim fit at Nordstrom Neimans and bloomingdales. I don't know about the chanel boutiques themselves.  If anyone has seen them please let us know   maybe the models were just that skinny [emoji848]
> 
> Cruise 18 has wonderful things! I'm eying some of the dresses w prints  they were relatively reasonably priced i think ! I loved the first dress too but I think it's around 6k which is a lot for a dress. The tweed is pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751282
> View attachment 3751283





luckylove said:


> Yes! This is why I want to be very selective about which cosmo pieces I choose. cruise looks stunning and quite wearable. The tweeds look fabulous!



I really love these looks from cruise 2018.
(Resorted to desktop to post photos!)


----------



## nicole0612

Did anyone try on this jacket?


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> Did anyone try on this jacket?



Yes! The tweed is beautiful and the jacket is very lightweight, but it was overwhelming on me. I think it is a piece that works best on someone  taller... I am challenged in that department!


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> Yes! The tweed is beautiful and the jacket is very lightweight, but it was overwhelming on me. I think it is a piece that works best on someone  taller... I am challenged in that department!



Thanks! Unfortunately I am in the same situation height-wise. The tweed looks so pretty though! Cuba tweeds are so subtle from far away, and so beautiful up close.


----------



## Finnigan

Karenaellen said:


> Is it true that the boutique tailors don't ever remove fabric?  Even when shortening a skirt?


I was told by my SA and the Chanel seamstress that this is true for the jackets (within the 2 sizes limit I assume) but I'm not sure about the skirts; best for other ladies who has more experience with this to chime in.


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous TankerToad! Love pink!!


Thank you so much 



argcdg said:


> You look beautiful and so chic! Have fun!


Thank you 


win28 said:


> Oh wow, I love this. The color, the cut. Everything looks amazing and it looks fabulous on you!


Thank you - love this suit too!


nicole0612 said:


> Thank you TT. This is one of the Chanel magic textile jackets! It does not look like anything super special, then when you se it up close, there are so many colors and dimensions hidden in the fabric! I think this color of the jacket has the prettiest material hands down, but I am a "cool" color and cannot wear warm colors or beige at all. Perhaps if I wore a jewel tone top under it....


The best part of many wonderful features of this cruise 2017 jacket is the rose gold buttons 


pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the cardigan. It's not itchy like the dress. It was very pretty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750158
> View attachment 3750159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Sophia skirt was on underneath ... it was very lovely but a bit on the pricy side.
> 
> View attachment 3750167
> 
> The tee was very cute and went well w the robot skirt. I decided to get it.
> 
> Now I'm feeling a dilemma on the velcro jacket. I love it but I tried a crazy Gucci bomber which I also loved. Not sure I can keep both. The Gucci is for sure more "trendy"... but it's pretty crazy !!  Oh boy ...



I have this T in white and it's perfect with both colors of the robot jacket !
Looks nice on you !
Love the robot skirt and the suit on you - fits you perfectly!


----------



## TankerToad

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> I was wondering about something with the robot jackets.... Can they be taken in appropriately?? I don't know if the grid pattern would begin to look odd if taken in. What do you think??
> 
> As far as the Cosmo collection goes, the sophia suit (maybe just jacket) is a prime contender. There are some other pieces I love, but I still am trying to behave myself.



Yes I had the robot jacket and two robot skirts taken in and the grid lines up perfectly 
Also the Pharrell Jacket had significant alteration done and that tweed has a pronounced grid and alterations were excellent- the plaid grid lined up with no trace to alterations


----------



## TankerToad

Ok so lots of good stuff here
Here are a few photos of the infamous fringe jacket, this may be sold out at a lot of places but maybe not every where?
It really is the surprise jacket of these season


----------



## TankerToad

Tried it on for fun


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

The little bomber in action


----------



## TankerToad

Someone was asking about this jacket from Data Center that they found at the sale.
Don't remember who - but it's sweet on!
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

The scarf !!
Was it Pigleto who bought this?


----------



## TankerToad

And this photo is for Ari
Love where she put her pin on the runway jacket 
I assume this may from the #stylesessions at the KaDeWe department store ?


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Yes I had the robot jacket and two robot skirts taken in and the grid lines up perfectly
> Also the Pharrell Jacket had significant alteration done and that tweed has a pronounced grid and alterations were excellent- the plaid grid lined up with no trace to alterations



I am so happy to hear this! Thank you for weighing in on alterations concern. The fringe jacket looks wonderful on you! It is a gorgeous tweed.
For those looking for it, there was one in the back at the Soho boutique as of last week. I don't know if it has since sold.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3751442
> 
> The scarf !!
> Was it Pigleto who bought this?



Yes it was me !!  the store did not buy the matching hat. Rats. [emoji854] I got a grey one instead.


----------



## argcdg

Finnigan said:


> These look lovely on you. I was offered the short jacket and the long black coat during sale but turned both down as I don't think I would get enough wear out of them. They are wonderful work basics though -- so classic and sharp on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So I have the same little regret with the black long coat too!!  Lol. It is a beautiful basic.
> 
> So to all the ladies here who are experienced with Chanel RTW, how often do they come up with classic long jackets like these and how do you style them for maximum versatility (on and off work duty)?



Last year I bought a red and blue tweed long jacket (longer than car-coat length; it hits me just below the knee, but it's unlined and feels more like a jacket than a coat) from Airline (at least, I think it is from Airline - but now I don't see it in the Airline pics) and the matching skirt - both on sale.  I tend to wear them separately, though, because when I wear them together that's a lot of red and blue tweed.  I wear the coat more as a light layer over jeans and dresses, and I usually wear the skirt with a simple navy top.  I have worn them together a few times when I wanted to look very dressed, though, and I was happy with the look.


----------



## DollyAntics

chaneljewel said:


> Fits so well and looks wonderful on you!   I'm sure you can dress this up or wear it casuallly.  Nice!!



Thank you! I'm not sure how to make it casual, even with ripped jeans it makes such a statement [emoji23]



pigleto972001 said:


> The Sophia skirt was about 3150 I believe.
> 
> The long jacket is beautiful on you dolly ! Don't you love the little door handles on the pockets ?



The pocket door closures are incredible! I love the fact that you actually have to push the door handle down to get them to pop open! 



gracekelly said:


> Oh like this very much!  The buttons and hardware are very cool!



Totally agree, I love how edgy and rock and roll it looks in the black! 



nicole0612 said:


> It looks great with your blouse and jeans!



Thank you! The shirt cuffs are built into the jacket and are detachable for a different look [emoji7]



ailoveresale said:


> Wow looks stunning![/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> ms piggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The colour and fit is exquisite on you, classic and elegant. Hope a great time was had at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> HK's reputation as a shopping paradise is truly deserving, the variety there is astonishing (we have not seen the darker pink posted). The light pink is great with your outfit but both pinks are equally lovely. Hope you're having fun trying and deciding on your choices for the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Cosmo tee, would be a highly useful piece in one's wardrobe. I am bias of course but the black Robot suit is gorgeous as a suit and separates. The Gucci bomber is fun and I can totally feel your joy emanating with your matching smile to the tiger cubs. Will you will wear it in years to come?
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it was made for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoipas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally love this on you[emoji7]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you! All the lovely comments are making it even harder to say "no"! [emoji23]
Click to expand...


----------



## baghag21

Was perusing The LBJ book and saw images of some revived or more developed looks for this season.  The Mademoiselle bag was showing signs of its impending birth in Maggie Cheung's photo with the Classic bag's styling.  The Data collection 2-way jacket showed early development in Yi Zhou's photo.

I am so inspired again after going through the book!


----------



## Finnigan

argcdg said:


> Last year I bought a red and blue tweed long jacket (longer than car-coat length; it hits me just below the knee, but it's unlined and feels more like a jacket than a coat) from Airline (at least, I think it is from Airline - but now I don't see it in the Airline pics) and the matching skirt - both on sale.  I tend to wear them separately, though, because when I wear them together that's a lot of red and blue tweed.  I wear the coat more as a light layer over jeans and dresses, and I usually wear the skirt with a simple navy top.  I have worn them together a few times when I wanted to look very dressed, though, and I was happy with the look.


Thank you. Your feedback along with @ms piggy and @Pourquoipas have made me regret a little more about not getting that jacket. This community is very enabling indeed! Lol. 
I think I will be on the lookout for another carcoat style jacket in the upcoming seasons and hopefully with a matching dress for maximum versatility. I like the option of the matching set for dressier occasions.


----------



## pigleto972001

The SA yesterday mentioned that there would be a coat for prefall that will be black and navy. The pic was very dark and blurry. Might work out for those of y'all looking for a longer jacket or coat 

The velvet trench was just a special piece.  it looked very nice open as well as belted.


----------



## estallal

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3751440
> View attachment 3751441
> 
> Someone was asking about this jacket from Data Center that they found at the sale.
> Don't remember who - but it's sweet on!
> From IG



Thank you for sharing these pics. I was debating about his jacket but ultimately decided it was too boxy for me and returned it. Tough choice though - the tweed was beautiful.


----------



## ms piggy

Finnigan said:


> Thank you. Your feedback along with @ms piggy and @Pourquoipas have made me regret a little more about not getting that jacket. This community is very enabling indeed! Lol.
> I think I will be on the lookout for another carcoat style jacket in the upcoming seasons and hopefully with a matching dress for maximum versatility. I like the option of the matching set for dressier occasions.





nicole0612 said:


> I really love this long coat on you! I totally understand it is not practical for your climate. Perhaps it is still available in your country because of the impracticality?



I found another photo i took wearing the long black jacket and skirt together. I like it but may be a bit much for where I am. Finnigan, there will be another long coat and/or other jackets, don't feel bad about passing. The two long jackets were actually from the same boutique and I ultimately decided to pass after serious considerations. Lo and behold I found the short jacket the following week at the other boutique. Sometimes, a better one would come along. 

The tee was from Karl's eponymous line LE for the 2016 Tokyo Fashion's Night Out.




The runway pic of the Airline short window pane jacket and skirt suit.


----------



## smileygirl

I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!


----------



## TankerToad

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!



This is fabulously chic
No wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love it !


----------



## miss argile

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!


GORGEOUS!!!! Big congats! l got this jacket too, and now in serious internal debate if I should get the matching skirt and the black jacket....


----------



## pigleto972001

The skirt is beautiful and can be worn separately ! I tried the black and loved it. Ah well 

The suit looks gorgeous on you !!


----------



## win28

nicole0612 said:


> This looks nice on you!
> I like to see how it looks so very different on people of different heights!
> I actually really like the darker pink, but that might be partially because this is the first time I've seen it!



I found the dark pink very pretty too but when I tried on, both my SA and I agreed the light pink suited me more. I did also try the cream and black but since my favorite color is pink, i was really more choosing btw light and dark pink. 



gracekelly said:


> Love the light pink!  Looks great on you.  The tee is perfect.



Thanks gracekelly. I just happened to be wearing the tee that day as had wore it to the coco cafe pop up event just prior to dropping by the store. 



chaneljewel said:


> The light pink is the one I love!



It turned out to be my favorite too. The light pink shade makes it quite easy to pair with outfits too.


----------



## win28

DollyAntics said:


> View attachment 3750455
> 
> 
> Tried this today and can't stop thinking about it. I don't know how much wear I'd get out of it but it's just such a beautiful piece and the fit is exquisite!



I saw this in the cream and loved it. The details are gorgeous. Pity I don't have the height for it otherwise I'd be sooo tempted. Hope you decide to get it [emoji39]


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> Recently added the black/white window pane jacket from the Airline collection. The longer versions are so chic (I believe Ari has the white one) but practicality won in the end as the shorter length has better versatility for me.
> 
> View attachment 3750808
> View attachment 3750810
> View attachment 3750820



Love this and looks really good on you. Shorter will be easier to pair with outfits too


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> The colour and fit is exquisite on you, classic and elegant. Hope a great time was had at the event.
> 
> 
> 
> HK's reputation as a shopping paradise is truly deserving, the variety there is astonishing (we have not seen the darker pink posted). The light pink is great with your outfit but both pinks are equally lovely. Hope you're having fun trying and deciding on your choices for the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the Cosmo tee, would be a highly useful piece in one's wardrobe. I am bias of course but the black Robot suit is gorgeous as a suit and separates. The Gucci bomber is fun and I can totally feel your joy emanating with your matching smile to the tiger cubs. Will you will wear it in years to come?
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like it was made for you!



Thanks ms piggy. I'm finding this collection has so many beautiful pieces that it's quite hard to pick and choose. But I did get the light pink cardigan as don't have any of theirs yet and can see it being quite versatile. I find chanel here usually does have a good range/variety but have limited quantities for each piece. Which means that things tend to sell out faster here especially in smaller sizes like 34.


----------



## win28

nicole0612 said:


> I really love these looks from cruise 2018.
> (Resorted to desktop to post photos!)



Love the last two also and so does my SA. She already checked that my local store will be getting both these pieces. As well as this white jacket below. Think from pics, so far these are my favorites from the collection.


----------



## win28

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!



Love it on you! Can totally see why it's hard to resist. I so need to go to ban island after this cosmo collection too


----------



## nicole0612

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!



I love the feminine style, the silhouette and fabric are fun and gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> The skirt is beautiful and can be worn separately ! I tried the black and loved it. Ah well
> 
> The suit looks gorgeous on you !!



The black looked gorgeous on you


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!



I really love the slim shape of this worn as a suit, It looks smashing on you. I should avoid to go and try this style , sets are so easy[emoji177]


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!


This looks lovely on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

For PBP. . .


----------



## Finnigan

ms piggy said:


> I found another photo i took wearing the long black jacket and skirt together. I like it but may be a bit much for where I am. Finnigan, there will be another long coat and/or other jackets, don't feel bad about passing. The two long jackets were actually from the same boutique and I ultimately decided to pass after serious considerations. Lo and behold I found the short jacket the following week at the other boutique. Sometimes, a better one would come along.
> 
> The tee was from Karl's eponymous line LE for the 2016 Tokyo Fashion's Night Out.
> 
> View attachment 3751557
> 
> 
> The runway pic of the Airline short window pane jacket and skirt suit.
> 
> View attachment 3751562


Thank you ms piggy. Yes, I have to remember part of the reason I passed was because as lovely as the jacket is, it didn't check a couple of boxes for me to justify pulling the trigger. So here's to "something better" down the road.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I would definitely wear this look.  I love how she made the coat and the lace dress her own.


----------



## may3545

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!


I tried this one too and loved how light and flattering it was. But I found the edging very delicate (one thread was pulling) so I held off. Have you found that issue too? I'm not gentle on my clothes (chasing after 2 toddlers), so I was worried about the delicate threaded edging.


----------



## gracekelly

win28 said:


> Love the last two also and so does my SA. She already checked that my local store will be getting both these pieces. As well as this white jacket below. Think from pics, so far these are my favorites from the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751695


Very pretty. Gives off a Jackie O 60's vibe.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I would definitely wear this look.  I love how she made the coat and the lace dress her own.



Yes, I had this coat from Zara quite some years ago. Not the material but it looked the same [emoji57], got me so many compliments.
This one:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3752200


----------



## argcdg

Finnigan said:


> Thank you. Your feedback along with @ms piggy and @Pourquoipas have made me regret a little more about not getting that jacket. This community is very enabling indeed! Lol.
> I think I will be on the lookout for another carcoat style jacket in the upcoming seasons and hopefully with a matching dress for maximum versatility. I like the option of the matching set for dressier occasions.


 Did you see this look from Cruise 2018?


----------



## periogirl28

Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



Made for the jacket!!! It looks fabulous.


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



Hi! Perfect styling -
Love the entire look[emoji173]


----------



## luckylove

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



I love this on you! So pretty!!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Made for the jacket!!! It looks fabulous.


Thank you dear, it's been a long, long search! ❤️


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> Hi! Perfect styling -
> Love the entire look[emoji173]


Thanks!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



Pretty! Love that white jacket you're so lucky [emoji5]


----------



## periogirl28

luckylove said:


> I love this on you! So pretty!!


Thank you! Super kind!


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Pretty! Love that white jacket you're so lucky [emoji5]


Thank you, I owe my SM/SA big time!


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



We are skirt twins ! Love how versatile it is. I confess I liked how it looked w my bomber  and it's very comfortable too !

That jacket btw is amazing !!!!


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> We are skirt twins ! Love how versatile it is. I confess I liked how it looked w my bomber  and it's very comfortable too !
> 
> That jacket btw is amazing !!!!


Dear, how lovely to be twins! I was so tempted to buy the dress but the skirt somehow looks better. It's going to be so cool, how differently we style it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! The dress was cute too but itchy. The skirt is so comfortable!!! And reasonably priced haha [emoji75]


----------



## TankerToad

A few looks from the Chanel couture show today 
	

		
			
		

		
	








The last being Pharrell in the confetti sweater jacket from Cosmo


----------



## Finnigan

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3752702
> 
> Did you see this look from Cruise 2018?


Yes it's lovely and such a breezy feeling. It's much more of a sweater coat than a jacket though. Love the look and feel of the cruise collection but unsure about how it will work with my colouring and style...guess that'll be the fun of trying them on


----------



## pigleto972001

Finnigan said:


> Yes it's lovely and such a breezy feeling. It's much more of a sweater coat than a jacket though. Love the look and feel of the cruise collection but unsure about how it will work with my colouring and style...guess that'll be the fun of trying them on



I liked the shorts from this look. The top reminded me too much of a scrub top. I'm sure in person it will be much prettier !


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



Made for each other, great looks! Twins on the espadrilles [emoji76]


----------



## Finnigan

Speaking of longer jackets the Haute Couture show today seems to have a lot of longer jacket lengths...perhaps this will translate into the RTW collections for next year?

Some pics from IG


----------



## Finnigan

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!


So pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Made for each other, great looks! Twins on the espadrilles [emoji76]


Hahaha I was hoping no one would notice, this was my instore try on and I went in with those espadrilles! Hi5 Twin!


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3752972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found the skirt to go with my cream jacket. Beige gold flecked knit skirt from Cosmopolite. Worn with Lanvin T shirt and my LE Tweed jacket. Thanks for letting me share!



Lovely! Triplets on the espy.



Finnigan said:


> Speaking of longer jackets the Haute Couture show today seems to have a lot of longer jacket lengths...perhaps this will translate into the RTW collections for next year?
> 
> Some pics from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753069
> View attachment 3753070
> View attachment 3753071



Love the muted colour palette and quiet elegant tweeds.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> I liked the shorts from this look. The top reminded me too much of a scrub top. I'm sure in person it will be much prettier !


Lol context is everything...though if the scrub tops you see look like this, you work in a very fashionable hospital/clinic!


----------



## TankerToad

Long coats
Haute couture today


----------



## periogirl28

Finnigan said:


> So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

Look at the lady behind her with the pink slip dress peeking out of her knit dress!!


----------



## periogirl28

Lily Collin's jacket is POA in my catalogue and doesn't the carpet at the Ritz Paris look familiar!


----------



## pigleto972001

Finnigan said:


> Lol context is everything...though if the scrub tops you see look like this, you work in a very fashionable hospital/clinic!



Hahaha I wish [emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## EmileH

Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Lily Collin's jacket is POA in my catalogue and doesn't the carpet at the Ritz Paris look familiar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753108



Amazing!


----------



## pigleto972001

You look fabulous. Which jacket is that one ?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> You look fabulous. Which jacket is that one ?



Thanks. It's the navy and black act I spring  jacket that I picked up in Paris. I can't believe they didn't purchase this in the US, maybe they were not allowed to. My local Hermes SA said that some of the Hermes rtw is restricted to Europe only. Maybe it's the same for Chanel.


----------



## pigleto972001

That's right ! What a great purchase and special too  I need a black chanel jacket and a blue one too now. Making a list ...


----------



## TankerToad

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3753157
> View attachment 3753108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily Collin's jacket is POA in my catalogue and doesn't the carpet at the Ritz Paris look familiar!


----------



## TankerToad

For the nylon puffer jacket lovers 
Nicely styled here


----------



## TankerToad

Love the Cosmo tuxedo jacket


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753087
> View attachment 3753088
> View attachment 3753089
> 
> Look at the lady behind her with the pink slip dress peeking out of her knit dress!!



Good idea the slip under a pink Cuba knit [emoji254]


----------



## TankerToad

Tuxedo 
Did Ari get this ?


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Good idea the slip under a pink Cuba knit [emoji254]



Super cute right?


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Dear, how lovely to be twins! I was so tempted to buy the dress but the skirt somehow looks better. It's going to be so cool, how differently we style it.



The dress was too boxy on me! I love how you styled the skirt. This should be very versatile!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I liked the shorts from this look. The top reminded me too much of a scrub top. I'm sure in person it will be much prettier !



Haha! Yes!
Well that would be a new styling! It would be fun to go to a party where the dress code was a play on chanel RTW, a mix of real chanel and funny lookalikes from daily life!


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753087
> View attachment 3753088
> View attachment 3753089
> 
> Look at the lady behind her with the pink slip dress peeking out of her knit dress!!



Yessssssss!!!!!!!!
This is what I plan to do 100%
Love your keen eye TT


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.
> 
> View attachment 3753153



Chic as always PbP!
Love the rich blue cw of your H scarf also.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.
> 
> View attachment 3753153



So elegant, that's quintessential Chanel[emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Finnigan said:


> Speaking of longer jackets the Haute Couture show today seems to have a lot of longer jacket lengths...perhaps this will translate into the RTW collections for next year?
> 
> Some pics from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753069
> View attachment 3753070
> View attachment 3753071


This has been my feeling for a while, i.e. that jackets are getting longer.  Some of these echo the very long jackets of the late 80's and y 90's from other designers. Some of the shoulders are looking very wide as well, perhaps to balance the fullness of the skirts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This has been my feeling for a while, i.e. that jackets are getting longer.  Some of these echo the very long jackets of the late 80's and y 90's from other designers.



I guess we'll get either cropped or long. Armani does a lot of long blazers again. Hope this will last some time so I can dress as in my youth again


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I guess we'll get either cropped or long. Armani does a lot of long blazers again. Hope this will last some time so I can dress as in my youth again


I have a closet full of Armani blazers!  They are so well made and were easy to wear since they were solids.  The shoulders were not excessive either so I think they could be worn easily.  I recall when the jacket lengths started getting shorter and I was sad to put them away.


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. It's the navy and black act I spring  jacket that I picked up in Paris. I can't believe they didn't purchase this in the US, maybe they were not allowed to. *My local Hermes SA said that some of the Hermes rtw is restricted to Europe only. *Maybe it's the same for Chanel.



I never knew this!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> This has been my feeling for a while, i.e. that jackets are getting longer.  Some of these echo the very long jackets of the late 80's and y 90's from other designers. Some of the shoulders are looking very wide as well, perhaps to balance the fullness of the skirts.



These err  on the frumpy side to my eye.  It will be interesting to see how they get translated into rtw.


----------



## win28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. It's the navy and black act I spring  jacket that I picked up in Paris. I can't believe they didn't purchase this in the US, maybe they were not allowed to. My local Hermes SA said that some of the Hermes rtw is restricted to Europe only. Maybe it's the same for Chanel.



Love this on you. Surprised to hear US didn't get this what with both boutiques and department stores carrying chanel. This navy & black jacket actually made it to the current sale here.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> These err  on the frumpy side to my eye.  It will be interesting to see how they get translated into rtw.


I agree.  I have also noticed that the couture is designed with a different body size in mind.  The pieces look like they are trying to hide a person inside the garment.  It isn't that I want everything to be body-con, but these pieces are just too big.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> These err  on the frumpy side to my eye.  It will be interesting to see how they get translated into rtw.



Look like lots of fabric indeed [emoji15]
I was more enthusiastic about the black evening garde-robe  but it's safe to love this, I don't need it..


----------



## Mrs.Z

I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379



This is a great choice! You get the uniqueness of the Velcro and an otherwise classic jacket.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379



It's lovely on you, good purchase.


----------



## pigleto972001

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379



Love!!! The ones you can't get out of your head are the ones you must get 

I put my name down for the shiny boots and for the tights ! [emoji7][emoji106]hope I can get them


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379


Looks really nice!  Love it on all  white.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Love!!! The ones you can't get out of your head are the ones you must get
> 
> I put my name down for the shiny boots and for the tights ! [emoji7][emoji106]hope I can get them



Exactly! I finally realized that I could not stop thinking about the Velcro dress mostly because I loved the slip so much, so I just got the navy slip dress! Thanks to TT's SA for tracking one down for me. 
I think it will be great peeking out from under a jacket and tweed skirt.


----------



## pigleto972001

Great purchase !!!! The slip dress is very nice !!! It will be perfect going w many pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Great purchase !!!! The slip dress is very nice !!! It will be perfect going w many pieces.



Sometimes a quirky item is just "you", like the lacy slip dress for me or the silver boots for you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes !!!! Pls post modeling shots when you get it


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes !!!! Pls post modeling shots when you get it



I will! [emoji16]


----------



## Finnigan

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.
> 
> View attachment 3753153


You look lovely!  I love easy pieces like these that have so much versatility...style without fuss. The cost per wear on this piece is going to be great!


----------



## Finnigan

gracekelly said:


> This has been my feeling for a while, i.e. that jackets are getting longer.  Some of these echo the very long jackets of the late 80's and y 90's from other designers. Some of the shoulders are looking very wide as well, perhaps to balance the fullness of the skirts.


Some of the looks are definitely voluminous and too exaggerated for day to day wear...it is couture so I wonder how this will affect the style of rtw. I do love the more subdued and elegant coloured tweeds though.


----------



## Finnigan

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379


This looks fabulous on you. Especially with the white. I was the same with my fringe jacket...it kept creeping into my thoughts. So glad you got what your heart desired.


----------



## cafecreme15

I have a silly question - what is the practical difference between RTW and couture? Is couture made to order and not carried in all boutiques? Is it a higher price point?


----------



## pigleto972001

My limited understanding is it's all made to measure and only limited to certain clients perhaps ? Pieces are quite pricey... maybe tens of thousands for suits and dresses ? I don't think it's offered in the boutiques. But then again, am not a couture client  not a silly question at all!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379



Wow!
This is phenomenal '
Love this look [emoji173]
So chic !


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.
> 
> View attachment 3753153



My kind of easy dressing with my fav French fashion houses. Interesting about the restrictions of sale on certain pieces in Europe. 



Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379



This is great on you, loving the black and white look! I have been snapping up lace camisoles to wear under my jackets too. Maximo Dutti has some nice ones this season if anyone is interested (lots of nice basic pieces as well). https://www.massimodutti.com/gb/wom...lace-detail-c1748082p7905402.html?colorId=804



nicole0612 said:


> Exactly! I finally realized that I could not stop thinking about the Velcro dress mostly because I loved the slip so much, so I just got the navy slip dress! Thanks to TT's SA for tracking one down for me.
> I think it will be great peeking out from under a jacket and tweed skirt.



 Congrats on the navy slip. Look forward to your mod pics.


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> I have a silly question - what is the practical difference between RTW and couture? Is couture made to order and not carried in all boutiques? Is it a higher price point?



When you buy Haute Couture you fly to Paris and a mold is made of your body, each piece is then ordered and exactly made to fit your mold, the pieces are considered nearly one of a kind and not found in boutiques and the prices are much much higher, yes, tens of thousands of dollars per piece.  It's completely amazing and dreamy in my opinion and something out of a different era!


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> When you buy Haute Couture you fly to Paris and a mold is made of your body, each piece is then ordered and exactly made to fit your mold, the pieces are considered nearly one of a kind and not found in boutiques and the prices are much much higher, yes, tens of thousands of dollars per piece.  It's completely amazing and dreamy in my opinion and something out of a different era!


Thank you! What an incredible experience that must be. Do people actually do this in real life haha


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! What an incredible experience that must be. Do people actually do this in real life haha



Ha! Yes they do! I don't! However, the Metiers d'Art collection is the highest level of craftsmanship in RTW before you get to Haute Couture thus why we are all dying over Paris Ritz, it's just so special.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha! Yes they do! I don't! However, the Metiers d'Art collection is the highest level of craftsmanship in RTW before you get to Haute Couture thus why we are all dying over Paris Ritz, it's just so special.



A girl can dream haha! And yes, this collection is superb. I just became interested in Chanel RTW and would love to purchase my first jacket, but wanted to do all my background research here first and see a few collections before taking the plunge!


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! What an incredible experience that must be. Do people actually do this in real life haha


The biggest buyers of couture in general are the ladies of the Middle East, Asia and Russia.  Videos are sent to these buyers if they are not going to attend the shows.  They make their choices and the house sends the vendeuse and the tailors to the buyers.  There are only about 4,000 couture buyers in the world.  It is a rather rarefied group.  The looks are tweaked by the time they filter down to the RTW level.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha! Yes they do! I don't! However, the Metiers d'Art collection is the highest level of craftsmanship in RTW before you get to Haute Couture thus why we are all dying over Paris Ritz, it's just so special.


Yes, and Chanel has maintained this by buying up the houses that supplied them like Lesage.  That was very smart because it insured that they would have it all and they could also control it.


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! What an incredible experience that must be. Do people actually do this in real life haha



Yes they do
Incredible experience


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha! Yes they do! I don't! However, the Metiers d'Art collection is the highest level of craftsmanship in RTW before you get to Haute Couture thus why we are all dying over Paris Ritz, it's just so special.



THIS!
The closest one can get to haute couture IMO by still be RTW 
Is the Chanel  Metiers d'art collections
The collection is usually more detailed 
More expensive 
And a smaller collection overall


----------



## TankerToad

So it seems that this Chanel  Couture collection was inspired characters in Proust novels 
I may have to re read Proust [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Yes they do
> Incredible experience


We had a lovely patient who went to Chanel on her honeymoon and had a couture suit made.  It was a very long time ago and pre Lagerfeld.  At my request, she brought in the jacket to show me.  She had given away the skirt to her granddaughter years before.  I recall that it was a cream color jacket with braided trim and still in good condition.  The patient said that she could not wear it for many many years because of weight gain, but recently tried it on and she laughed that her illnesses enabled her to wear the jacket once again.  I was thinking that her DGD would probably love to get her hands on the jacket too lol!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Yes they do
> Incredible experience



Have you done it TT? Would love to hear what that was like! It's an experience I can probably only ever dream of!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753535
> View attachment 3753536
> 
> So it seems that this Chanel  Couture collection was inspired characters in Proust novels
> I may have to re read Proust [emoji6]



One must  only one Madeline per day!  Unlimited coffee. . .


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> We had a lovely patient who went to Chanel on her honeymoon and had a couture suit made.  It was a very long time ago and pre Lagerfeld.  At my request, she brought in the jacket to show me.  She had given away the skirt to her granddaughter years before.  I recall that it was a cream color jacket with braided trim and still in good condition.  The patient said that she could not wear it for many many years because of weight gain, but recently tried it on and she laughed that her illnesses enabled her to wear the jacket once again.  I was thinking that her DGD would probably love to get her hands on the jacket too lol!



What a delightful story 
Sorry for her illness,of course, but the heirloom quality of Chanel and the memory of its being made is priceless


----------



## ms piggy

gracekelly said:


> The biggest buyers of couture in general are the ladies of the Middle East, Asia and Russia.  Videos are sent to these buyers if they are not going to attend the shows.  They make their choices and the house sends the vendeuse and the tailors to the buyers.  There are only about 4,000 couture buyers in the world.  It is a rather rarefied group.  The looks are tweaked by the time they filter down to the RTW level.



And of course the royals. The couture gowns worn by the queens and princesses are stuff dreams are made of. Elie Saab couture gowns are truly stunning.


----------



## Suzie

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379


Stunnng.


----------



## Suzie

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Absolutely the easiest chanel jacket ever. I can throw it over literally anything to elevate my look.
> 
> View attachment 3753153


This jacket is lovely, what year is it from? I am looking to buy a second hand jacket (new is too expensive here in Oz for me) in black.


----------



## Suzie

smileygirl said:


> I bought the black one but couldn't resist this either.  Off to ban island I go!


How lovely.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mrs.Z said:


> I did it, I bought the Lesage Velcro jacket! I couldn't stop thinking about it!
> View attachment 3753378
> View attachment 3753379


Good for you.  I think many of us have been through that "can't get it out of my mind".  You know when that happens that you really want it!  Looks nice on you!!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> The biggest buyers of couture in general are the ladies of the Middle East, Asia and Russia.  Videos are sent to these buyers if they are not going to attend the shows.  They make their choices and the house sends the vendeuse and the tailors to the buyers.  There are only about 4,000 couture buyers in the world.  It is a rather rarefied group.  The looks are tweaked by the time they filter down to the RTW level.



This makes sense! Thank you so much for this info!


----------



## TankerToad

Yesterday at the Chanel show
I believe both these outfits are Couture from the last season 
The outfit on the left for sure 
From IG


----------



## TankerToad

Cruise 2018 jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Tuxedo style two button jacket from Cosmopolite 
From IG
So pretty
Did anyone get this ?


----------



## TankerToad

Couture gown 
This is spectacular 
Yes please


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Tuxedo style two button jacket from Cosmopolite
> From IG
> So pretty
> Did anyone get this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753883
> View attachment 3753884


Beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

Has anyone actually seen this jacket in person ?
I think it's an urban myth


----------



## TankerToad

The pink Seoul jacket in action 
On IG


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> And of course the royals. The couture gowns worn by the queens and princesses are stuff dreams are made of. Elie Saab couture gowns are truly stunning.





This is Haute Couture as is the adorable little daughter's dress 
This couldn't be any cuter
It's like a Chanel dream combo


----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753963
> 
> Has anyone actually seen this jacket in person ?
> I think it's an urban myth


Hahaha I think so too. My SA also checked, I saw it on her ipad its marked 0 for all boutiques in my country.


----------



## TankerToad

miss argile said:


> Hahaha I think so too. My SA also checked, I saw it on her ipad its marked 0 for all boutiques in my country.



I'm keen to see it in person 
Looks splendid in photos


----------



## 911snowball

TT, it was in the window of my NJ boutique (Short Hlills) as of Saturday. Not sure of the size.  I believe it was shown with the velvet pants.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753081
> 
> Long coats
> Haute couture today


On the Chanel app, there is an article called "haute couture silhouettes" that allows you to study the line of the garments as black silhouettes, which really allows you to see Karl's vision more clearly.  I am interested to know, are other designers doing similar rounded shoulders? 

He seems to be building on certain themes: My velcro jacket from Data Collection has a round shoulder as well (look 18), and he also did a folded over/doubled sleeve on a Data Collection jacket (look 21), which gets amplified further in this new collection.


----------



## pigleto972001

Seen on chanel video. Pharrell wearing this jacket. Not a fan of the logo !


----------



## pigleto972001

The elusive fringe


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> On the Chanel app, there is an article called "haute couture silhouettes" that allows you to study the line of the garments as black silhouettes, which really allows you to see Karl's vision more clearly.  I am interested to know, are other designers doing similar rounded shoulders?
> 
> He seems to be building on certain themes: My velcro jacket from Data Collection has a round shoulder as well (look 18), and he also did a folded over/doubled sleeve on a Data Collection jacket (look 21), which gets amplified further in this new collection.



I read an article somewhere that said that lagerfeld's innovation is the rounded shoulders. I noticed that many of my favorite jackets have rounded shoulders. I think that's why I'm not liking a lot from the cosmopolite collection. The shoulders are very angular. My airport jacket while lovely is the one that appeals least to me. I'm actually rehoming it. The shoulders are a bit angular on that one too, but not as bad as the cosmopolite pieces.  I don't mind the angular shoulders on balmain jackets but I think the rest of the structure with the exaggerated nipped in waist balances them for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

The rounded shoulders are way more comfortable for me  the angular shoulders are not so much. The robot jacket theoretically has more rounded but it is very high under the arms for me so it's not as comfortable. The velcro jacket has more room


----------



## pigleto972001

If anyone is interested this jacket in
38 is now available. It was on hold and the lady passed on it. It's a beautiful jacket ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




4850 I believe.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I read an article somewhere that said that lagerfeld's innovation is the rounded shoulders. I noticed that many of my favorite jackets have rounded shoulders. I think that's why I'm not liking a lot from the cosmopolite collection. The shoulders are very angular. My airport jacket while lovely is the one that appeals least to me. I'm actually rehoming it. The shoulders are a bit angular on that one too, but not as bad as the cosmopolite pieces.  I don't mind the angular shoulders on balmain jackets but I think the rest of the structure with the exaggerated nipped in waist balances them for me.



Interesting how we all prefer certain shoulders. Personally mine are rounded and narrow so I prefer a little angular but without to much exaggeration and some shaped waist to balance the whole. If I choose my natural shape I feel more vulnerable [emoji28]


----------



## TankerToad

Data Center jacket with Ari's pearl slides at yesterday's chanel event 
From IG


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> If anyone is interested this jacket in
> 38 is now available. It was on hold and the lady passed on it. It's a beautiful jacket !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754246
> 
> 
> 4850 I believe.



My store has these in a variety of sizes still available.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the lady who had it on hold and bought it then returned it now bought it again ! It's gone now. Lol.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> I think the lady who had it on hold and bought it then returned it now bought it again ! It's gone now. Lol.


Hahahaha I can totally relate to the drama inside that lady's head.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! I've returned the velcro and kept it in my head back and forth. I can't decide sigh.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! I've returned the velcro and kept it in my head back and forth. I can't decide sigh.


You returned it?   It looked SO good on you!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! I've returned the velcro and kept it in my head back and forth. I can't decide sigh.


Oh but I loved it with your shorts!  It was this perfect blend of chic and comfortable - such a confident look.  (That said, if you returned it in favor of the Gucci bomber, your heart must know what it wants!)


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous 



WWTHPFLD?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous
> View attachment 3754511
> 
> 
> WWTHPFLD?


Which one is more flattering on you?  Which enhances your appearance more?


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous
> View attachment 3754511
> 
> 
> WWTHPFLD?


To be honest, I would keep the Gucci.  I think you will get more wear out of it and it is a fun piece.

*Karenallen, *I think that the Velcro is very flattering on pigleto, and more could be done with it in the future, but I think she will enjoy the Gucci more.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable. 

But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable.
> 
> But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754514


Keep both and get the DH to give one of them to you as an early birthday, Christmas, Halloween (or pick your holiday) gift.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous
> View attachment 3754511
> 
> 
> WWTHPFLD?



I think it depends on your style and which you would wear more. For me, I would go with the Chanel, but the Gucci is not really my style so I'm biased!


----------



## HADASSA

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous
> View attachment 3754511
> 
> 
> WWTHPFLD?





Karenaellen said:


> Which one is more flattering on you?  Which enhances your appearance more?





gracekelly said:


> To be honest, I would keep the Gucci.  I think you will get more wear out of it and it is a fun piece.
> 
> *Karenallen, *I think that the Velcro is very flattering on pigleto, and more could be done with it in the future, but I think she will enjoy the Gucci more.





pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable.
> 
> But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754514



Pigleto, are you looking for longevity of either piece? Or are you just looking something fun?

I think that the Bomber Style will look dated in a couple years time, while the Chanel Velcro can easily be removed and you have an updated piece.

With that said, and "feeling gluttonous" aside, if money is no object and you can get them both, then do indulge. They both look great on you[emoji1360]


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Seen on chanel video. Pharrell wearing this jacket. Not a fan of the logo !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754197


Yeah this season is all about logo, it's everywhere, Dior/Gucci the same


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...


----------



## HADASSA

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529



Cruise 2011? Very lucky to have found this LBJ[emoji1360] It looks smashing and the skirt is very slimming[emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529


Sounds like you have made the right decision for  yourself and that is all that counts!


----------



## pigleto972001

What a cool black Chanel jacket !!! That is something I still need !!!

Thank you ladies for your advice. My mom actually offered to help me get the bomber for my birthday. She loves it. I think it reminded her of that esprit bomber I had as a young un that I loved. Plus she said it was "different than the other jackets I own" 

It's true the chanel may outlive the Gucci. I'll have to see if I can manage to keep both.


----------



## Genie27

You look so happy when you wear the Gucci. And you can carry off such a bold print quite well. Even though I like the Velcro jacket, I would lean towards the Gucci for a different mood/silhouette - it is totally not something I could pull off but it's very very nice on you.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I still haven't decided haha !!! I keep thinking one way and then the other. It would be nice to keep both but then I feel gluttonous
> View attachment 3754511
> 
> 
> WWTHPFLD?



Something about this photo with the two jackets together reflects your style- they both are YOU. 
The colors, the little bit of urban edginess, the wit and the quality somehow fit together - like they both belong in your closet.
If you can keep both- do it and maybe forgo something else?
Seems to me a lot of thought and effort went into choosing each of these.


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg!! You guys are the best ! I will definitely think more on this but I will say I'll consider keeping them both. I really liked what each of you had to say topped by tanker's sentiments. Gosh when I asked people at home they didn't know what to say  I appreciate your help. 

On other chanel news, sadly my brown jeans did not fit. Bummer ! Will have to see if the size up is available!


----------



## baghag21

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3753965
> 
> The pink Seoul jacket in action
> On IG



TT... Thanks for remembering and sharing.  The jacket is so sweet looking and seems to fit this lady without the oversized Korean aesthetic.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Omg!! You guys are the best ! I will definitely think more on this but I will say I'll consider keeping them both. I really liked what each of you had to say topped by tanker's sentiments. Gosh when I asked people at home they didn't know what to say  I appreciate your help.
> 
> On other chanel news, sadly my brown jeans did not fit. Bummer ! Will have to see if the size up is available!


Congrats on getting both!! I love the Gucci bomber on you, its a classic casual silouette and it's so cool and energetic


----------



## ailoveresale

HADASSA said:


> Cruise 2011? Very lucky to have found this LBJ[emoji1360] It looks smashing and the skirt is very slimming[emoji7]



Yes! Thank you!



gracekelly said:


> Sounds like you have made the right decision for  yourself and that is all that counts!



[emoji5]



pigleto972001 said:


> What a cool black Chanel jacket !!! That is something I still need !!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your advice. My mom actually offered to help me get the bomber for my birthday. She loves it. I think it reminded her of that esprit bomber I had as a young un that I loved. Plus she said it was "different than the other jackets I own"
> 
> It's true the chanel may outlive the Gucci. I'll have to see if I can manage to keep both.



Thanks!
I don't think it's gluttonous to keep both since they have a very different aesthetic. Your mom is so cute offering to help with the bomber - if you can swing it, keep them both! But if the Gucci makes you happier, keep the Gucci.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> What a cool black Chanel jacket !!! That is something I still need !!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your advice. My mom actually offered to help me get the bomber for my birthday. She loves it. I think it reminded her of that esprit bomber I had as a young un that I loved. Plus she said it was "different than the other jackets I own"
> 
> It's true the chanel may outlive the Gucci. I'll have to see if I can manage to keep both.



How nice of your mom to give you this present, it'll always have a special place in your [emoji173]️. I loved my bomber too as a young [emoji8]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529



I know exactly why you love this one. It's so light and the length is perfect. I have to look out for the skirt too... congrats![emoji323][emoji898][emoji324]


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable.
> 
> But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754514



Based on this post alone, I think you should keep the Gucci - you love it more.  "It was on sale so it was a good price" is never a good reason to buy something!  You are thinking that the Chanel will hold its value better, is more classic, it's Chanel - all rational reasons but your heart loves the Gucci.


----------



## win28

pigleto972001 said:


> What a cool black Chanel jacket !!! That is something I still need !!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your advice. My mom actually offered to help me get the bomber for my birthday. She loves it. I think it reminded her of that esprit bomber I had as a young un that I loved. Plus she said it was "different than the other jackets I own"
> 
> It's true the chanel may outlive the Gucci. I'll have to see if I can manage to keep both.



Awww so sweet of your mum. I think both really suits you and this way the bomber will be even more memorable as it's from your mum. So in this sense it won't matter whether it does get dated eventually coz the thought behind it is what will keep you loving it and make it priceless to you .


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> The rounded shoulders are way more comfortable for me  the angular shoulders are not so much. The robot jacket theoretically has more rounded but it is very high under the arms for me so it's not as comfortable. The velcro jacket has more room





Pourquoipas said:


> Interesting how we all prefer certain shoulders. Personally mine are rounded and narrow so I prefer a little angular but without to much exaggeration and some shaped waist to balance the whole. If I choose my natural shape I feel more vulnerable [emoji28]



I have narrow _and_ rounded shoulders. So I need a little help to balance out my even more rounded hips. Most Chanel jackets have too much shoulders for my comfort which I then swap the paddings to smaller/softer ones. Yes having a nipped in waist would ensure a more balance silhouette. I like having different choices of the jacket shapes : straight (Robot), fitted (Cosmo), boxy (Data Centre) etc for example.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable.
> 
> But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754514


The heart loves what the heart loves...so go with that if you have to decide on one of the jackets.  They both look good on you and are two completely different pieces.  Bless your mom for wanting to help you get the Gucci.  It sounds like she really knows what you love to wear.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529



Congrats on tracking down the 2011 LBJ. The Paris-Rome LBJ was very popular but I wasn't a fan as I found the tweed itchy and did not like the neckline on me (I thought I was the only one). It is interesting to see how each of us like similar or different pieces and make them our own.



pigleto972001 said:


> What a cool black Chanel jacket !!! That is something I still need !!!
> 
> Thank you ladies for your advice. My mom actually offered to help me get the bomber for my birthday. She loves it. I think it reminded her of that esprit bomber I had as a young un that I loved. Plus she said it was "different than the other jackets I own"
> 
> It's true the chanel may outlive the Gucci. I'll have to see if I can manage to keep both.



Fashion comes and goes. If you're happy wearing what you like, just do it. Ignore the naysayers and bystanders. Both pieces are gorgeous and have their merits, so pick the one (or both) that makes your heart sing.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529



Phenomenal! You absolutely did the right thing. I'm totally jealous [emoji2]


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! I've returned the velcro and kept it in my head back and forth. I can't decide sigh.


pigleto, I think you looked fantastic in the velcro, it is casual and fits you so well!


ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529


Congrats ailoveresale! it looks much nicer than the Paris Rome!


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmmmmm that is a good question  they both serve different functions. I find the Gucci fun bc I don't own anything like it in the bomber style. It's easy to throw on and comfortable.
> 
> But I like the velcro on the Chanel and the tweed is very pretty. It's Chanel ! What's not to like? And it was on sale so it was a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754514


The gucci looks great on you!  Don't feel pressure to keep the velcro.  It did look great on you but lots of things look great on you! There's always something nice from Chanel around the corner and on sale too.  I know that I have far more regrets on things I did buy than things I didn't, lol.


----------



## dharma

If anyone is looking for the navy and black velcro jacket like PQP's, I saw a size 40 on the sale rack at Bon Marche. It's a great jacket.


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529


Fantastic!!! Lucky find! It looks great on you, I'd love to see it styled other ways when you can.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> The gucci looks great on you!  Don't feel pressure to keep the velcro.  It did look great on you but lots of things look great on you! There's always something nice from Chanel around the corner and on sale too.  I know that I have far more regrets on things I did buy than things I didn't, lol.



So true! I have never regretted an item that I didn't buy not matter how conflicted I was about the decision. I have a few regrets hanging in my closet.


----------



## cafecreme15

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I have a confession. I have never been in love with my Paris Rome LBJ because of the fit at the neck and I became a little annoyed with the fuzzing issue. I decided to sell it and tracked down the original LBJ itself. I found the skirt to match for $150! So much happier with this fit and style! My grail jacket...
> View attachment 3754529



Great find!! What is your go-to vendor for second hand Chanel jackets/RTW?


----------



## 911snowball

I would love to find a black Paris Rome LBJ as I did not (regrettably!) buy it when it came out.  When I decided to get it, of course it was completely sold out.  I have been stalking The Real Real to see if I can eventually find one. One came up but it was three sizes too large. I know my boutique will do the alteration but that much of a job seemed too much so I will keep looking.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> I would love to find a black Paris Rome LBJ as I did not (regrettably!) buy it when it came out.  When I decided to get it, of course it was completely sold out.  I have been stalking The Real Real to see if I can eventually find one. One came up but it was three sizes too large. I know my boutique will do the alteration but that much of a job seemed too much so I will keep looking.



Crazy enough there were 2 sold on vestiaire for only around 1000 euros, lucky buyers I guess.. or a little fishy?


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> I would love to find a black Paris Rome LBJ as I did not (regrettably!) buy it when it came out.  When I decided to get it, of course it was completely sold out.  I have been stalking The Real Real to see if I can eventually find one. One came up but it was three sizes too large. I know my boutique will do the alteration but that much of a job seemed too much so I will keep looking.


I think I saw a 38 on eBay and a 46


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I read an article somewhere that said that lagerfeld's innovation is the rounded shoulders. I noticed that many of my favorite jackets have rounded shoulders. I think that's why I'm not liking a lot from the cosmopolite collection. The shoulders are very angular. My airport jacket while lovely is the one that appeals least to me. I'm actually rehoming it. The shoulders are a bit angular on that one too, but not as bad as the cosmopolite pieces.  I don't mind the angular shoulders on balmain jackets but I think the rest of the structure with the exaggerated nipped in waist balances them for me.


My airport jacket is one of my very favorites!  Mine is the one with the multicolored colorway.  I find it to be very versatile with a bit of a fun Sgt Pepper flair.  Boxy jackets work well on my body type.  You look great in the Balmain jacket you modeled earlier on.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I think someone was asking about a good classic Chanel starter jacket to start your collection?  I would recommend this one, as it's a good price, very classic, and the details are nice.  I seriously considered it for myself, but I have the Seoul black jacket, so it would be redundant for me:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...anel/black-cotton-jacket-chanel-2939871.shtml


----------



## smileygirl

TankerToad said:


> Tuxedo style two button jacket from Cosmopolite
> From IG
> So pretty
> Did anyone get this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753883
> View attachment 3753884


Yes I got this today!  It's lovely.  I am now done with this season!


----------



## TankerToad

smileygirl said:


> Yes I got this today!  It's lovely.  I am now done with this season!



Pictures you would like to share 
I'm wanting this too!
Enable me !![emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I know exactly why you love this one. It's so light and the length is perfect. I have to look out for the skirt too... congrats![emoji323][emoji898][emoji324]



Thank you! Your mod pics helped with my motivation to hunt it down [emoji12]



ms piggy said:


> Congrats on tracking down the 2011 LBJ. The Paris-Rome LBJ was very popular but I wasn't a fan as I found the tweed itchy and did not like the neckline on me (I thought I was the only one). It is interesting to see how each of us like similar or different pieces and make them our own.



Yes! I love how it looks on everyone else but on me, the neckline seemed to hang funny. And yes the tweed was itchy if I wore it over a short sleeved shirt. I pretty much only wore it only long sleeves which limited its use.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Phenomenal! You absolutely did the right thing. I'm totally jealous [emoji2]


Thank you PbP!



ari said:


> pigleto, I think you looked fantastic in the velcro, it is casual and fits you so well!
> 
> Congrats ailoveresale! it looks much nicer than the Paris Rome!



Thank you ari!



dharma said:


> Fantastic!!! Lucky find! It looks great on you, I'd love to see it styled other ways when you can.



Thank you! I will post mod shots as they come, but right now it's too hot for jackets [emoji12]



cafecreme15 said:


> Great find!! What is your go-to vendor for second hand Chanel jackets/RTW?



Thank you! I stalk RealReal, tradesy, Vestiaire, and eBay.



911snowball said:


> I would love to find a black Paris Rome LBJ as I did not (regrettably!) buy it when it came out.  When I decided to get it, of course it was completely sold out.  I have been stalking The Real Real to see if I can eventually find one. One came up but it was three sizes too large. I know my boutique will do the alteration but that much of a job seemed too much so I will keep looking.



I see them pop up every once in a while, hope you find one!


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> I think someone was asking about a good classic Chanel starter jacket to start your collection?  I would recommend this one, as it's a good price, very classic, and the details are nice.  I seriously considered it for myself, but I have the Seoul black jacket, so it would be redundant for me:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...anel/black-cotton-jacket-chanel-2939871.shtml



I have this one too! It's so great and versatile. Same fit as the 2011 LBJ. But I got it for a third of that price [emoji851]. My mom loved it so I got one for her too that I found on RealReal.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> I have this one too! It's so great and versatile. Same fit as the 2011 LBJ. But I got it for a third of that price [emoji851]. My mom loved it so I got one for her too that I found on RealReal.


You are a skilled shopper!


----------



## ms piggy

Some pics of the white Robot jacket.


----------



## ms piggy

And one of the pink Airline swing jacket.


----------



## aki_sato

911snowball said:


> I would love to find a black Paris Rome LBJ as I did not (regrettably!) buy it when it came out.  When I decided to get it, of course it was completely sold out.  I have been stalking The Real Real to see if I can eventually find one. One came up but it was three sizes too large. I know my boutique will do the alteration but that much of a job seemed too much so I will keep looking.


@911snowball as much as I love my Paris in Rome jacket (I can't even bear looking at it due to the fuzzing) it might be a blessing that you didn't get it 
I am not sure if you are aware of the issue of the fabric fuzzes terribly. 
I attached a pics of mine which I wore less than 10x.
I also found this that might interest you (but wanting to alert you in the same time that this jacket has its problem)
https://www.tradesy.com/outerwear/chanel-black-blazer-21392944/?tref=category


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy 
One more from Bryn's IG
The satin jumpsuit !


----------



## TankerToad

Cosmopolite Tuxedo jacket


----------



## aki_sato

Ladies, I fell terribly in love with the pink cardigan (I actually love almost every pieces of the Cosmopolite).
My favourite is the Sophia but I'm so put off by the Paris in Rome fuzzing terribly, I envision it would have the same issue due to their material compositions.
So now I'm dreaming of this pretty cardigan that TankerToad posted a couple of days ago.
Does any of you ladies mind sharing how much it is in USD?
My hubby would be travelling there and I wanted to check if it would be cheaper to buy from US as I remember the Paris in Rome gold jacket was around USD7k (equivalent to AUD9.2k) whilst it was RRP$12.9k here in Sydney last year.
My SA had my size in the store so if I want to go ahead I have to let her know soon.
Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I fell terribly in love with the pink cardigan (I actually love almost every pieces of the Cosmopolite).
> My favourite is the Sophia but I'm so put off by the Paris in Rome fuzzing terribly, I envision it would have the same issue due to their material compositions.
> So now I'm dreaming of this pretty cardigan that TankerToad posted a couple of days ago.
> Does any of you ladies mind sharing how much it is in USD?
> My hubby would be travelling there and I wanted to check if it would be cheaper to buy from US as I remember the Paris in Rome gold jacket was around USD7k (equivalent to AUD9.2k) whilst it was RRP$12.9k here in Sydney last year.
> My SA had my size in the store so if I want to go ahead I have to let her know soon.
> Thank you!



I think it is $7150


----------



## TankerToad

One more of Bryn in her Robot jacket


----------



## TankerToad

And here it is again styled on IG


----------



## aki_sato

TankerToad said:


> I think it is $7150
> View attachment 3755792


Thank you TankerToad.
It is cheaper than AUD price.
If you wouldn't mind me asking, do you know if this is a popular item in US?
My boutique still has full sizes - probably due to its high price point for a casual piece.


----------



## TankerToad

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I fell terribly in love with the pink cardigan (I actually love almost every pieces of the Cosmopolite).
> My favourite is the Sophia but I'm so put off by the Paris in Rome fuzzing terribly, I envision it would have the same issue due to their material compositions.
> So now I'm dreaming of this pretty cardigan that TankerToad posted a couple of days ago.
> Does any of you ladies mind sharing how much it is in USD?
> My hubby would be travelling there and I wanted to check if it would be cheaper to buy from US as I remember the Paris in Rome gold jacket was around USD7k (equivalent to AUD9.2k) whilst it was RRP$12.9k here in Sydney last year.
> My SA had my size in the store so if I want to go ahead I have to let her know soon.
> Thank you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3755798


This sweater looks like it is quite long, probably best on a tall person.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks like the same grey material as the floppy ritz hat I got along w the black scarf.  It's got lovely little accents w sequins as you see in the sweater pic 
View attachment 3755808

And the puffer I love !  Note the pants are not slim fit !
View attachment 3755809


----------



## aki_sato

Karenaellen said:


> This sweater looks like it is quite long, probably best on a tall person.


Which I'm the total opposite


----------



## ailoveresale

Trying out my new 16S leather skirt with my navy airline jacket
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - please excuse the messy closet!


----------



## TankerToad

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new 16S leather skirt with my navy airline jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - please excuse the messy closet!



Absolutely love this look!!
It fits you perfectly!


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> Absolutely love this look!!
> It fits you perfectly!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks like the same grey material as the floppy ritz hat I got along w the black scarf.  It's got lovely little accents w sequins as you see in the sweater pic
> View attachment 3755808
> 
> And the puffer I love !  Note the pants are not slim fit !
> View attachment 3755809



Totally love these pants! I also took screenshots of the runway photos with the wider leg pants haha


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks like the same grey material as the floppy ritz hat I got along w the black scarf.  It's got lovely little accents w sequins as you see in the sweater pic
> View attachment 3755808
> 
> And the puffer I love !  Note the pants are not slim fit !
> View attachment 3755809



I can't see the pics.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new 16S leather skirt with my navy airline jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - please excuse the messy closet!



Nothing beats a leather pencil skirt [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## miss argile

aki_sato said:


> Ladies, I fell terribly in love with the pink cardigan (I actually love almost every pieces of the Cosmopolite).
> My favourite is the Sophia but I'm so put off by the Paris in Rome fuzzing terribly, I envision it would have the same issue due to their material compositions.
> So now I'm dreaming of this pretty cardigan that TankerToad posted a couple of days ago.
> Does any of you ladies mind sharing how much it is in USD?
> My hubby would be travelling there and I wanted to check if it would be cheaper to buy from US as I remember the Paris in Rome gold jacket was around USD7k (equivalent to AUD9.2k) whilst it was RRP$12.9k here in Sydney last year.
> My SA had my size in the store so if I want to go ahead I have to let her know soon.
> Thank you!


Love this Cardigan too!! What a nice hubby. I think my DH thinks Chanel just price around the same as other major brands.... 
May I ask what exactly is the composition for the Paris Rome LBJ if you dont mind checking when you have a chance? I only started to get into the Chanel world this year, so not sure exactly what material to avoid. Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Love this Cardigan too!! What a nice hubby. I think my DH thinks Chanel just price around the same as other major brands....
> May I ask what exactly is the composition for the Paris Rome LBJ if you dont mind checking when you have a chance? I only started to get into the Chanel world this year, so not sure exactly what material to avoid. Thanks!



The Paris Rome jacket is wool. Grace Kelly's  SA claimed there was mohair at one point but there is none. I was told by Paris that they had some defective batches of wool with quality issues that went into the Paris Rome jackets. Some jackets were quietly replaced by Chanel. So I don't think you can avoid the issue by looking at the tags for fabric content. Hopefully it was a one time issue. The fuzz was out of proportion to anything I have ever seen. Some Chanel jackets fuzz less dramatically over time and that can be managed. I think the Sofia jacket will likely be one. But hopefully it won't be as bad as the Paris Rome.


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> I can't see the pics.



Let me try again ms piggy!!


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Totally love these pants! I also took screenshots of the runway photos with the wider leg pants haha



Haha! Interested to see what you find at the Orlando boutique !!! Pls keep us posted.


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The Paris Rome jacket is wool. Grace Kelly's  SA claimed there was mohair at one point but there is none. I was told by Paris that they had some defective batches of wool with quality issues that went into the Paris Rome jackets. Some jackets were quietly replaced by Chanel. So I don't think you can avoid the issue by looking at the tags for fabric content. Hopefully it was a one time issue. The fuzz was out of proportion to anything I have ever seen. Some Chanel jackets fuzz less dramatically over time and that can be managed. I think the Sofia jacket will likely be one. But hopefully it won't be as bad as the Paris Rome.


Thank you!! This is very helpful, its impossible to avoid wool all together haha! Fingers crossed and sorry again for what happened, can't imagine the frustration of it fuzzing so much at this price point.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756130


This is beautiful on you.  

I love the cropped length; for me, a jacket either has to be this length or really long. I would like a short black LBJ to be my next purchase!


----------



## pigleto972001

That looks great on you !!!!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756130



Well Hello Gorgeous 
The fit is so good on you 
Wow !
That would be a hard jacket to say no to, looks like it was made for you 
Very tailored and chic!
Love !


----------



## TankerToad

I think this is the Cosmopolite chanel jacket ?


----------



## TankerToad

Yes please 
THIS!


----------



## TankerToad

Caroline M  IG today


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> This is beautiful on you.
> 
> I love the cropped length; for me, a jacket either has to be this length or really long. I would like a short black LBJ to be my next purchase!





pigleto972001 said:


> That looks great on you !!!!!!!!





TankerToad said:


> Well Hello Gorgeous
> The fit is so good on you
> Wow !
> That would be a hard jacket to say no to, looks like it was made for you
> Very tailored and chic!
> Love !



Thank you ladies, resistance was vain. I returned the white coat and brought this home with me. Win win . It goes with most of my flared or straight skirts and even pants and (to me) it's very different from my other LbJ. I like the peplum. It's a wool mix jersey so it's all seasons.


----------



## win28

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies, resistance was vain. I returned the white coat and brought this home with me. Win win . It goes with most of my flared or straight skirts and even pants and (to me) it's very different from my other LbJ. I like the peplum. It's a wool mix jersey so it's all seasons.



Yay! Glad you bought it. Looks fabulous on you. This was the same jacket I was trying to decide on - btw it and the little black dress. I ended up getting the dress as I don't have any yet but still tempted to get this also coz can see it being very versatile as can pair with skirts, jeans or dresses


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756130


Love this.  The current season?


----------



## ziadodina

Hi! I completely in love whit this coat. When the first act arrive in store?


----------



## Pourquoipas

win28 said:


> Yay! Glad you bought it. Looks fabulous on you. This was the same jacket I was trying to decide on - btw it and the little black dress. I ended up getting the dress as I don't have any yet but still tempted to get this also coz can see it being very versatile as can pair with skirts, jeans or dresses





chaneljewel said:


> Love this.  The current season?



This is the kind of jacket I didn't consider at first on the hanger or pictures. I went back for it though.
Win28, I completely understand your dilemma now[emoji136] I'm lucky they didn't have the dress here and my black flare sweater dress from Paris-Rome will do the trick.
Thank you chaneljewel, timeless and yes 17A with big lucite buttons with a tiny strass CC in the middle. Just enough glam on something quite simple.


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies, resistance was vain. I returned the white coat and brought this home with me. Win win . It goes with most of my flared or straight skirts and even pants and (to me) it's very different from my other LbJ. I like the peplum. It's a wool mix jersey so it's all seasons.



Congrats
It's a classic in every way 
And the fit was too perfect 
Good choice 
Horrah !!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you ladies, resistance was vain. I returned the white coat and brought this home with me. Win win . It goes with most of my flared or straight skirts and even pants and (to me) it's very different from my other LbJ. I like the peplum. It's a wool mix jersey so it's all seasons.


Great choice PqP! I love this jacket on you. Such a versatile classic. Would you mind me asking what the price was?


----------



## TankerToad

ziadodina said:


> Hi! I completely in love whit this coat. When the first act arrive in store?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756189



Late August I believe


----------



## ziadodina

TankerToad said:


> Late August I believe


thanks!


----------



## luckylove

Hi Ladies! I need your expert opinions... I saw the black Sophia jacket recently and at first glance, it seems like a beautiful and easy jacket to wear.  Do you think it might pill excessively like the Paris Rome LBJ? I hate to invest money in another piece that might suffer the same problem, I have it on hold at my boutique and need to make a decision. What do you think??


----------



## EmileH

luckylove said:


> Hi Ladies! I need your expert opinions... I saw the black Sophia jacket recently and at first glance, it seems like a beautiful and easy jacket to wear.  Do you think it might pill excessively like the Paris Rome LBJ? I hate to invest money in another piece that might suffer the same problem, I have it on hold at my boutique and need to make a decision. What do you think??



I think it will pill somewhat.  Hopefully not as bad as the Paris Rome jacket. But it looks like that kind of fabric and Ari said the one she looked at after the fashion shows was already showing fuzz. But again hopefully nothing will ever be as bad as the Paris Rome jackets.


----------



## Ici

does anyone here own the CC logo wide legged jeans? the same style also came in shorts and skinnies, basic blue denim with big CC patches.  wondering if anyone has feedbacks on the wide legged jeans and esp with alterations...thanks!


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think it will pill somewhat.  Hopefully not as bad as the Paris Rome jacket. But it looks like that kind of fabric and Ari said the one she looked at after the fashion shows was already showing fuzz. But again hopefully nothing will ever be as bad as the Paris Rome jackets.



Ugh! I didn't know that Ari saw one already piling/fuzzing.  Thank you for your honest opinion. I really love the jacket, but I can't have a second problematic piece in my collection... a little fuzz, i might be able to deal with, but full on pilling.. no! It feels like a waste of money. Sad to hear it may be an issue...


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it would fuzz too ... it's a pretty jacket for sure but the price is quite a bit higher than the Paris Rome jacket too. I know some tpf ladies bought it so maybe they can keep us updated on how they are doing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Congrats
> It's a classic in every way
> And the fit was too perfect
> Good choice
> Horrah !!





cafecreme15 said:


> Great choice PqP! I love this jacket on you. Such a versatile classic. Would you mind me asking what the price was?



Thank you TT[emoji253][emoji898][emoji323]and cc15 [emoji259] 3950 euros.


----------



## Finnigan

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756130


This looks great on you. Especially love it with the skirt. This jacket is so versatile. Classic with just the right amount of interest (peplum and big lucite buttons) to make it unique. Great choice!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Finnigan said:


> This looks great on you. Especially love it with the skirt. This jacket is so versatile. Classic with just the right amount of interest (peplum and big lucite buttons) to make it unique. Great choice!  Thanks for sharing.



Totally my pleasure, it works with most of my basics. Seemed to useful to pass [emoji136][emoji259]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha! Interested to see what you find at the Orlando boutique !!! Pls keep us posted.



So I found something! (Not the pants, as you will see).
The manager checked for me and said that the US did not order the wide leg velvet pants, only the slim leg. I'm not sure about department stores though. I really liked them. They were fairly thin (which I like) and pretty. They only had a few left, not my size unfortunately


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Speaking about easy black jackets. This cropped one is very versatile and has beautiful lucite buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756130


I'm so glad you got this! It is so pretty on you and very useful.


----------



## nicole0612

Ici said:


> does anyone here own the CC logo wide legged jeans? the same style also came in shorts and skinnies, basic blue denim with big CC patches.  wondering if anyone has feedbacks on the wide legged jeans and esp with alterations...thanks!


Sorry, I can't offer anything helpful! I saw these today and they made me stop because they are so cute. I'm not a pants person, so I didn't try them, but they are adorable so I hope they work for you. The CC is much more subtle than I would have expected, which is a good thing.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it would fuzz too ... it's a pretty jacket for sure but the price is quite a bit higher than the Paris Rome jacket too. I know some tpf ladies bought it so maybe they can keep us updated on how they are doing.



Thanks for your feedback! I haven't fallen for a jacket in a long time like this one. For sure, the fuzz would concern me. There are other pieces from this collection that I love, but this one is by far the easiest to work into my wardrobe and keep in the rotation year round. Some of the other scene stealers are far more specific or limiting due to weight. Hopefully the ladies here who bought it will keep us posted. Keeping fingers crossed those that own it will have no fuzzing issues!! For me, I will need to see it again to decide.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> This is the kind of jacket I didn't consider at first on the hanger or pictures. I went back for it though.
> Win28, I completely understand your dilemma now[emoji136] I'm lucky they didn't have the dress here and my black flare sweater dress from Paris-Rome will do the trick.
> Thank you chaneljewel, timeless and yes 17A with big lucite buttons with a tiny strass CC in the middle. Just enough glam on something quite simple.


This will be so pretty with your flare dress!


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> So I found something! (Not the pants, as you will see).
> The manager checked for me and said that the US did not order the wide leg velvet pants, only the slim leg. I'm not sure about department stores though. I really liked them. They were fairly thin (which I like) and pretty. They only had a few left, not my size unfortunately



What did you get?! 
No wide legs ! Ack! Yes the department stores that I know of all got the slim leg. Not sure about saks. If you're looking to find the pants in your size I know 4 people at 4 different locations who can help you if need be haha.


----------



## Ici

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry, I can't offer anything helpful! I saw these today and they made me stop because they are so cute. I'm not a pants person, so I didn't try them, but they are adorable so I hope they work for you. The CC is much more subtle than I would have expected, which is a good thing.


thank you for replying I was really hoping someone here would own them and provide some feedback.  I was looking for the skinnies but they are all sold out now.


----------



## nicole0612

So I tried a lot of options. I was determined to leave with something since I never get the chance to shop at a boutique, and I wanted a special experience vs a department store or phone order.
You know I am looking for a long jacket...
First I tried this one, that I have not been able to find any modeling photos of other than the website photo. Something about it made me delighted.
Shown open, with slip dress under (I bought the navy version), and with the sleeves rolled once (they are way too long), the tailor recommended that the sleeves should be shortened and some of the volume taken out of the bottom of the bell sleeve to not overwhelm my frame.
This could be worn as a jacket, an overcoat or as a dress. It's crazy, but it's unique.
My style is edgy, feminine, quirky...so...keep that in mind because I know this is maybe a little out there?


----------



## nicole0612

Then I tried the longer beige jacket with the multi color threads. I love the length on me at 5'4.5" it hits at a great length. This is the obvious choice. It's basically perfect.
Shown open and zipped.


----------



## Ici

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried the longer beige jacket with the multi color threads. I love the length on me at 5'4.5" it hits at a great length. This is the obvious choice. It's basically perfect.
> Shown open and zipped.


this jacket looks perfect on you


----------



## nicole0612

Some other cuties, but knew they were not the one. Now that I see the pinkish one again I kind of love it! But I don't love a blazer shape on me as much.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried the longer beige jacket with the multi color threads. I love the length on me at 5'4.5" it hits at a great length. This is the obvious choice. It's basically perfect.
> Shown open and zipped.



Love this beige jacket on you
Aren't the Rose Gold buttons special 
Such a nice detail 
This cut and length couldn't be more perfect on you [emoji173]
The fabric with the subtle bits of color are nice as well


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried the longer beige jacket with the multi color threads. I love the length on me at 5'4.5" it hits at a great length. This is the obvious choice. It's basically perfect.
> Shown open and zipped.



so fun to see these pieces on you! The multicolor tweed looks much better on you than it did on me. The beige is really perfect on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> So I tried a lot of options. I was determined to leave with something since I never get the chance to shop at a boutique, and I wanted a special experience vs a department store or phone order.
> You know I am looking for a long jacket...
> First I tried this one, that I have not been able to find any modeling photos of other than the website photo. Something about it made me delighted.
> Shown open, with slip dress under (I bought the navy version), and with the sleeves rolled once (they are way too long), the tailor recommended that the sleeves should be shortened and some of the volume taken out of the bottom of the bell sleeve to not overwhelm my frame.
> This could be worn as a jacket, an overcoat or as a dress. It's crazy, but it's unique.
> My style is edgy, feminine, quirky...so...keep that in mind because I know this is maybe a little out there?


This one is my favorite.


----------



## nicole0612

Skirts.
The Ari skirt is a maxi on me!
I actually loved the pink Velcro skirt but the location/bulk of the Velcro right at the waistband is not the best thing. It's really cute with the lace slip under it.


----------



## nicole0612

Dresses, one (tweed/PbP) gorgeous but too large, the other (lace) so cute but no place to wear it. DH interested in this one


----------



## nicole0612

Last jacket, pink Velcro, very cute.
Super cute with the matching skirt and lace slip underneath.


----------



## nicole0612

That's all! I just left with one item in the bag. Now that I see the photos I have love for other options, but I still think I made the best choice for myself. I reminded myself that there are always new options coming out each season! This is so hard to keep in mind


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> That's all! I just left with one item in the bag. Now that I see the photos I have love for other options, but I still think I made the best choice for myself. I reminded myself that there are always new options coming out each season! This is so hard to keep in mind



I am on the edge of my seat. Which one did you choose????


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow ! Great choices. I loved the first coat and the beige coat. I think the lady outfit is so fun. I tried it on but it was too small for me haha. 

Did you take the beige coat ?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> What did you get?!
> No wide legs ! Ack! Yes the department stores that I know of all got the slim leg. Not sure about saks. If you're looking to find the pants in your size I know 4 people at 4 different locations who can help you if need be haha.



The sizing is all over the place. These are a 40, but I usually can wear 38 in pants. I think you just have to try a pile of them, disregarding the size and see which one fits!


----------



## luckylove

Wow! Gorgeous choices which all fit you beautifully! Thanks for taking the time to share the experience with us! That lace dress looks like it was made for you! So happy you came away with something you love!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Then I tried the longer beige jacket with the multi color threads. I love the length on me at 5'4.5" it hits at a great length. This is the obvious choice. It's basically perfect.
> Shown open and zipped.


This is perfect for you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Those 40s are huge on you !! You look like a 36


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Last jacket, pink Velcro, very cute.
> Super cute with the matching skirt and lace slip underneath.


I like this as a suit!  The lace dress is a knock out.


----------



## nicole0612

Sorry for the delay, a baby just dropped by! Now I am babysitting.


----------



## nicole0612

The beige jacket was perfect and I could use it forever...but the heart wants what it wants...


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I like this as a suit!  The lace dress is a knock out.



It really is a flattering shape!


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks everyone for joining me in the fun!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love it !! Congrats ! Now I think u need that lace dress under it. You looked awesome in it and your hubby liked it ha ha


----------



## EmileH

I really love it Nicole. I liked the photos from the app when I saw it but I never saw it in person. I didn't realize that it could be a dress too. I think it's really fabulous. I'm glad you went with your heart. The beige was nice but perhaps a bit dull? Congratulations! I hope you had fun choosing it. Thanks for sharing your fun with us.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I love it !! Congrats ! Now I think u need that lace dress under it. You looked awesome in it and your hubby liked it ha ha



Thank you!!
I think he would agree, preferably with a high heel 
He liked the beige best, but when he saw how happy the blue made me, he loved that one even more. It's very beautiful and intricate up close.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really love it Nicole. I liked the photos from the app when I saw it but I never saw it in person. I didn't realize that it could be a dress too. I think it's really fabulous. I'm glad you went with your heart. The beige was nice but perhaps a bit dull? Congratulations! I hope you had fun choosing it. Thanks for sharing your fun with us.



Thank you!
You know, my mind was saying "PbP would like this one" when I tried on the beige, and I really love your classy and classic style, so I had a hard time not choosing that one, but in the end I just couldn't leave the blue one at the boutique.
It looked a bit odd on the app, so I almost didn't try it, but the material is like a lighter blue/multicolor version of your dress with the black pleats, so it is so pretty up close I decided to give it a try. I like that it is multifunctional, as a jacket or as a dress.


----------



## pigleto972001

The heart wants what it wants ! I'm glad you listened to yours ! So much can go w the long coat !! So versatile.


----------



## EmileH

And Nicole, your hubby is so nice to go with you and share your experience. Husband of the month to him!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And Nicole, your hubby is so nice to go with you and share your experience. Husband of the month to him!



I was shocked that he wanted to go, but he loves doing things together. He is a good influence on me because I tend to do everything by myself if I have the chance, and he has taught me that companionship is always better, even if you are not particularly interested in what the other person is doing. It made it so much fun that he was there. He also has great taste, so he is very helpful when shopping.


----------



## chaneljewel

Looks like you had so much fun, Nicole.  You looked wonderful in so many of the pieces but I do understand that what you truly love makes all the difference.  I hope to have an in store Chanel experience one day instead of relying on phone orders, photos, etc.   I'm always excited to get the boxes, but the the store experience seems more fabulous.


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!!
> I think he would agree, preferably with a high heel
> He liked the beige best, but when he saw how happy the blue made me, he loved that one even more. It's very beautiful and intricate up close.



Really best choice you made. We can all look at pictures but need to try what makes our hearts sing. Sometimes it needs some time or change of mind to decide but buying clothes is about emotions and intuition. You did well on picking this. Endless options and such a nice tweed.
Thank you for your appreciation on my new lbJ too[emoji173]️

I still love the lacy dress on you, of course tricky to wear in daily life. [emoji177]


----------



## luckylove

nicole0612 said:


> The beige jacket was perfect and I could use it forever...but the heart wants what it wants...



Love this on you! I so understand your love for this piece. The tweed is fabulous and it looks wonderful on you! Congratulations!


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> Dresses, one (tweed/PbP) gorgeous but too large, the other (lace) so cute but no place to wear it. DH interested in this one



The tweed dress with the black pleats is the one I have (so does Christine LeGarde) 
And I also tried on the beige rose gold jacket and it still haunts me
Seeing it on you makes me think about it again !
And love the lace dress[emoji8]
No wonder DH loves that !
Congrats on your happy experience!


----------



## smileygirl

TankerToad said:


> Pictures you would like to share
> I'm wanting this too!
> Enable me !![emoji173][emoji173]


It's all packed now but I will post once I get home in a few days!. I tried it on with jeans and it was stunning.  Better than both of the Sophia jackets I think.  (And I bought both of them too!)


----------



## nicole0612

chaneljewel said:


> Looks like you had so much fun, Nicole.  You looked wonderful in so many of the pieces but I do understand that what you truly love makes all the difference.  I hope to have an in store Chanel experience one day instead of relying on phone orders, photos, etc.   I'm always excited to get the boxes, but the the store experience seems more fabulous.



It's definitely more fun than phone orders 
You should call ahead to the Chanel boutique when you are going on a trip, if you know you will have some free time. I had mentioned that I would only have an hour, and they were waiting for me with a stack of clothes in my size. A department store would do the same (at least Nordstrom will), but it was nice to go into the boutique for a new experience.
Though we did not accept the champagne since it was only 7 am our time!


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Really best choice you made. We can all look at pictures but need to try what makes our hearts sing. Sometimes it needs some time or change of mind to decide but buying clothes is about emotions and intuition. You did well on picking this. Endless options and such a nice tweed.
> Thank you for your appreciation on my new lbJ too[emoji173]️
> 
> I still love the lacy dress on you, of course tricky to wear in daily life. [emoji177]



Thank you! The lacy dress is almost universally flattering, but my life is work days and casual days, so it would be a closet item. 
Your new LBJ is such a fantastic and useful piece. I look forward to seeing you wear it in future postings


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> The tweed dress with the black pleats is the one I have (so does Christine LeGarde)
> And I also tried on the beige rose gold jacket and it still haunts me
> Seeing it on you makes me think about it again !
> And love the lace dress[emoji8]
> No wonder DH loves that !
> Congrats on your happy experience!



Thank you so much, and thanks for your help with advice and locating items. 
The beige rose gold jacket really is a winner. I love the fabric in person. Any chance you may still decide to add this one?


----------



## aki_sato

miss argile said:


> Love this Cardigan too!! What a nice hubby. I think my DH thinks Chanel just price around the same as other major brands....
> May I ask what exactly is the composition for the Paris Rome LBJ if you dont mind checking when you have a chance? I only started to get into the Chanel world this year, so not sure exactly what material to avoid. Thanks!


I omitted 1 figure off when telling my hubby the price  Otherwise he might have a stroke! 
I took photo of the composition of the PIR jacket. 
HTH!
I am not sure whether this kind of material is to avoid as I know PbP also has the skirt and if I recall correctly, she mentioned the skirt didn't fuzz!


----------



## EmileH

Yes. My skirt fuzzes minimally. What you would expect with normal wear and no big deal. Nothing like my jacket.


----------



## aki_sato

Congrats Nicole!
Listened to your heart is not easy when you have so many options!
You've done well! You wore many pieces beautifully and to pick only 1 is a challenge I'm sure!
Enjoy it!


----------



## aki_sato

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. My skirt fuzzes minimally. What you would expect with normal wear and no big deal. Nothing like my jacket.


Did your boutique end up taking it back to replace or refund you PbP?


----------



## EmileH

aki_sato said:


> Did your boutique end up taking it back to replace or refund you PbP?



They offered a refund. I didn't want that. It is shedding a bit less since they shaved it and steamed it. My Paris SA said to bring it with me on my next trip and she would take care of it. Not quite sure what that means. But it's such a beautiful jacket that I'll deal with whatever. Did your store shave and steam yours? Or did you return it?


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They offered a refund. I didn't want that. It is shedding a bit less since they shaved it and st armed it. My Paris SA said to bring it with me on my next trip and she would take care of it. Not quite sure what that means. But it's such a beautiful jacket that I'll deal with whatever. Did your store shave and steam yours? Or did you return it?



Very much agree.  It IS a beautiful jacket ... Mine is due for a haircut again ...


----------



## aki_sato

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They offered a refund. I didn't want that. It is shedding a bit less since they shaved it and steamed it. My Paris SA said to bring it with me on my next trip and she would take care of it. Not quite sure what that means. But it's such a beautiful jacket that I'll deal with whatever. Did your store shave and steam yours? Or did you return it?


I totally can relate to you.
Despite the fuzzing I love this jacket! I felt it's a perfect cut for me. I've only tried 2013 jacket before this in Japan and it wasn't right everywhere. Then I fell out of love of Chanel and only started the passion again 16C.

It's ambiguous isn't it?
Perhaps *cross my fingers - a replacement for you?

My store offered an "aftersale service" - whatever that means. I was told to bring it in so "it can be sent to the aftersale team". Hopefully next week. 
My store didn't offer return/refund as apparently in Asia Pacific (my region) there has been no issue reported 
My store made it sounds like I am the only one with this issue so I didn't press anymore or even broached it again since then.


----------



## gracekelly

aki_sato said:


> I totally can relate to you.
> Despite the fuzzing I love this jacket! I felt it's a perfect cut for me. I've only tried 2013 jacket before this in Japan and it wasn't right everywhere. Then I fell out of love of Chanel and only started the passion again 16C.
> 
> It's ambiguous isn't it?
> Perhaps *cross my fingers - a replacement for you?
> 
> My store offered an "aftersale service" - whatever that means. I was told to bring it in so "it can be sent to the aftersale team". Hopefully next week.
> My store didn't offer return/refund as apparently in Asia Pacific (my region) there has been no issue reported
> My store made it sounds like I am the only one with this issue so I didn't press anymore or even broached it again since then.


Good luck and hope they fix it up for you to your liking.


----------



## Genie27

Nicole, *beautiful* choice. I tried it on today when I saw it but didn't take a pic as it was not flattering to my shape. (I knew it would not suit me, but I wanted to see the detail/cut in 3-d). It's stunning with the high back and the detail around the pockets. I thought it was a special piece and really useful in your climate.


----------



## Genie27

i also really liked the Velcro jacket on you. The cut and the colours were very flattering


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Nicole, *beautiful* choice. I tried it on today when I saw it but didn't take a pic as it was not flattering to my shape. (I knew it would not suit me, but I wanted to see the detail/cut in 3-d). It's stunning with the high back and the detail around the pockets. I thought it was a special piece and really useful in your climate.



Thank you very much Genie, it's a really fun piece. I'm wearing it right now, then I will send it back to the boutique later for alterations. That's great that you also had the chance to try it on. I think the pink jacket was very pretty on you.
The Velcro was really cute! They only had a 34 and it was a little small, I had an event tonight that I wanted to wear it to


----------



## ailoveresale

nicole0612 said:


> The beige jacket was perfect and I could use it forever...but the heart wants what it wants...



Great choice! Sometimes you have to go with what you love and not just what you think is more classic. It's also a matter of personal style. What a fun day of trying on beautiful clothes! Congrats!


----------



## ailoveresale

PS since I bought the lace dress (pics are in the RTW thread) - I think it's more than a closet dress. ari pointed out you can dress it down depending on what you wear it with. I am planning on dressing it down with my track jacket, dressing it up with an LBJ. Just a thought! It was so flattering on, I couldn't pass it up even though I know I won't have more than a few events per year to wear it to...


----------



## Genie27

The lace dress is lovely. I've seen lots of people in my area style something like that casually with a cardi and low heels etc.


----------



## 3DCC

Paired my Seoul cruise jacket with my Cuba knit dress tonight for a friend's party.  I love how the colors almost match perfectly.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Great choice! Sometimes you have to go with what you love and not just what you think is more classic. It's also a matter of personal style. What a fun day of trying on beautiful clothes! Congrats!





ailoveresale said:


> PS since I bought the lace dress (pics are in the RTW thread) - I think it's more than a closet dress. ari pointed out you can dress it down depending on what you wear it with. I am planning on dressing it down with my track jacket, dressing it up with an LBJ. Just a thought! It was so flattering on, I couldn't pass it up even though I know I won't have more than a few events per year to wear it to...



Thank you 
About the lace dress - I should have chosen better phrasing! It is gorgeous and I see how it would be very versatile indeed. I meant that for me it would probably not come out of the closet, just because I don't go to parties other than a few formal events a year and I have serious doubts that it would still fit if I waited to long to wear it  I really like your thoughts on getting more wear out of it by dressing it down to get more use out of it.


----------



## nicole0612

3DCC said:


> Paired my Seoul cruise jacket with my Cuba knit dress tonight for a friend's party.  I love how the colors almost match perfectly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3756905



You look very pretty.


----------



## 3DCC

nicole0612 said:


> You look very pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> That's all! I just left with one item in the bag. Now that I see the photos I have love for other options, but I still think I made the best choice for myself. I reminded myself that there are always new options coming out each season! This is so hard to keep in mind



My favourites on you are the beige Cuba jacket (I just love the fit of this jacket) and the dresses (especially the lace one). The pink data centre suit worn with the pink lace slip is seriously cute on you, and not something anyone  can pull off easily but you did with aplomb. But I totally agree with going with what your heart. You would want something that makes you smile and your heart sings when you wear it or just simply admire. Please post more actions pics of the coat dress when it comes back from alterations. Cheers to your lovely DH and how adorable is little DS eyeing your CC haul! 



Pourquoipas said:


> Really best choice you made. We can all look at pictures but need to try what makes our hearts sing. Sometimes it needs some time or change of mind to decide but buying clothes is about emotions and intuition. You did well on picking this. Endless options and such a nice tweed.
> Thank you for your appreciation on my new lbJ too[emoji173]️
> 
> I still love the lacy dress on you, of course tricky to wear in daily life. [emoji177]



PqP I find crop little black jacket works best for me too. I love the one you pick but am just a little hesitant on the buttons as the CC are quite visible albeit tiny. And I absolutely agree on emotions and intuition when it comes to Chanel. I pick the ecru suit from the Ritz collection even though my usual safe picks are black as there was just something about those ecru pieces I love intuitively.


----------



## ms piggy

3DCC said:


> Paired my Seoul cruise jacket with my Cuba knit dress tonight for a friend's party.  I love how the colors almost match perfectly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3756905



Love the sparkling pink shoes too!


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you!
> You know, my mind was saying "PbP would like this one" when I tried on the beige, and I really love your classy and classic style, so I had a hard time not choosing that one, but in the end I just couldn't leave the blue one at the boutique.
> It looked a bit odd on the app, so I almost didn't try it, but the material is like a lighter blue/multicolor version of your dress with the black pleats, so it is so pretty up close I decided to give it a try. I like that it is multifunctional, as a jacket or as a dress.


Congrats!! You look stunning in so many pieces. But I can see how you would love and enjoy the special jacket/dress you picked! The fabric is so special, really in love with this series of multicolor tweed. And amazing to find so many good sales items! Perhaps should encourage you hubby to get that lace dress and take you out for romatic dinners then voila! you have occation to wear it haha.


----------



## aki_sato

gracekelly said:


> Good luck and hope they fix it up for you to your liking.


Thank you! 
I have a high respect and regard for the brand so hopefully they don't disappoint.


----------



## dharma

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you
> About the lace dress - I should have chosen better phrasing! It is gorgeous and I see how it would be very versatile indeed. I meant that for me it would probably not come out of the closet, just because I don't go to parties other than a few formal events a year and I have serious doubts that it would still fit if I waited to long to wear it  I really like your thoughts on getting more wear out of it by dressing it down to get more use out of it.


Great choice, Nicole! It was my favorite photo too. I can see why the beige might tempt you but it really wasn't nearly as special on you as the final coat choice. You are so young and vibrant, the extra details are really you.  I have to agree with the other ladies that the lace dress is a knock out on you. Totally understand your desire for practicality but if you could even count three occasions in the next year for that dress you should grab it. Sorry, I'm usually never an enabler!!! I have found with Chanel that even if things end up in the back of the closet for whatever reason, they always resurface into my wardrobe rotation, and look good even years later.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh I agree and co enable w you dharma. That dress would look so cute w many things including your new coat. It looked just cute on you !!!!!!

Also a fan of the bright velcro striped jacket. Meep ! [emoji38]


----------



## PhoenixH

Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave


----------



## PhoenixH

Oops posted too quickly. I have 2 other black and white Chanel tweed jackets already. Although I really love the tweed on the second one. First jacket is very different from anything I own. Which one looks better on me? Advice and opinions much appreciated


----------



## PhoenixH

Oops posted too quickly. I have 2 other black and white Chanel tweed jackets already. Although I really love the tweed on the second one. First jacket is very different from anything I own. Which one looks better on me? Advice and opinions much appreciated


----------



## Pourquoipas

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave



One vote for the first. The fit is perfect and less overwhelming on your frame. The second has a nice tweed though[emoji28] plus a cute camellia[emoji12]
You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one 

I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one. 

Cut the tags on the Gucci


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one
> 
> I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one.
> 
> Cut the tags on the Gucci



It's very relieving to make up one's mind. Congrats [emoji323][emoji323]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you and the other ladies for your advice !!! I do appreciate it ! [emoji1317]


----------



## miss argile

PhoenixH said:


> Oops posted too quickly. I have 2 other black and white Chanel tweed jackets already. Although I really love the tweed on the second one. First jacket is very different from anything I own. Which one looks better on me? Advice and opinions much appreciated


You look great in both!! Either one will be a great choice. 
One vote here for the second. But I always lean towards more classic silhouette unless I absolutely love the design at first sight. 
So if you are unsure, I would say go for the classic shape to get more longevity.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one
> 
> I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one.
> 
> Cut the tags on the Gucci


I love you in da bomb gucci bomber!


----------



## ailoveresale

3DCC said:


> Paired my Seoul cruise jacket with my Cuba knit dress tonight for a friend's party.  I love how the colors almost match perfectly.  Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 3756905



Loving all the pink! You look great!



PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave



I actually like the second one on you. The first is cute and vibrant, but the second you look more "comfortable" in. Go with whichever one you can't get out of your head. Or if you think you will regret leaving one behind, get both. [emoji12]



pigleto972001 said:


> I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one
> 
> I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one.
> 
> Cut the tags on the Gucci



Woo hoo! What a fun jacket! If you don't have a classic black yet then I think you made the right decision. [emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

Da bombbbbbbb!!







This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.


Wooooooooooo you look smoking hot!!!! Love the waist line and all the special details, it fits you perfectly 
Didnt know this jacket can look so good. I tried it in the boutique the other day and didnt fit my frame at all. But looks great on you!! , are you getting it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! No sadly I cannot ! It is flattering on and a touch snug. Would have to wait on it. I've been bad lately. It's very warm. Think part chenille. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The back is special.


----------



## 3DCC

ms piggy said:


> Love the sparkling pink shoes too!



Thank you Ms Piggy. Christian Louboutin knows how to make some beautiful shoes.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave


Both are nice on you.  I would have a hard time finding things in my closet to wear with the first one.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.



Wow that looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Genie27

Phoenix, I adore the first one. Like Karen said, it may be hard to match in your closet, but I am very biased towards that one.


----------



## luckylove

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave



Both jackets are beautiful on you! I don't think you can go wrong with either, though for some reason, the first has something extra special! Good luck deciding!

For all those who advised me on the sophia jacket, thank you so much for your wise words.  I went today to see it again.  As lovely as it is, I decided to walk away from it. I fear pilling will be an issue and there will be other beautiful pieces down the road. Thanks again for your words of wisdom!


----------



## gracekelly

PhoenixH said:


> Oops posted too quickly. I have 2 other black and white Chanel tweed jackets already. Although I really love the tweed on the second one. First jacket is very different from anything I own. Which one looks better on me? Advice and opinions much appreciated


From personal experience, I tried both on, I would go for the red/pink tweed.  The second jacket needs to remain closed for it to look really good.  The other thing is that if you decide to remove the Velcro on the red/ pink tweed, it will still look great.


----------



## may3545

Any ladies wear your jackets casually on a day-to-day basis? I'm a SAHM of 2 toddler boys (it's a lil crazy), and we do outings. I'd love to see some casual looks for inspiration. Someday I'll post what I have, but the app isn't showing up for me to install after I uninstalled it.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one
> 
> I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one.
> 
> Cut the tags on the Gucci



So excited!
Yes! We both went a bit unconventional, but went with our hearts!


----------



## nicole0612

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave



I really like he first one on you!
If you want more versatility you can always remove the Velcro after a couple of years.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.


Stunning!  I didn't try this on because I bought the Pharrell black and white check coat last year and thought it was too similar in feeling, however, the style of this is fab!  I could change my mind.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> My favourites on you are the beige Cuba jacket (I just love the fit of this jacket) and the dresses (especially the lace one). The pink data centre suit worn with the pink lace slip is seriously cute on you, and not something anyone  can pull off easily but you did with aplomb. But I totally agree with going with what your heart. You would want something that makes you smile and your heart sings when you wear it or just simply admire. Please post more actions pics of the coat dress when it comes back from alterations. Cheers to your lovely DH and how adorable is little DS eyeing your CC haul!
> 
> 
> 
> PqP I find crop little black jacket works best for me too. I love the one you pick but am just a little hesitant on the buttons as the CC are quite visible albeit tiny. And I absolutely agree on emotions and intuition when it comes to Chanel. I pick the ecru suit from the Ritz collection even though my usual safe picks are black as there was just something about those ecru pieces I love intuitively.





miss argile said:


> Congrats!! You look stunning in so many pieces. But I can see how you would love and enjoy the special jacket/dress you picked! The fabric is so special, really in love with this series of multicolor tweed. And amazing to find so many good sales items! Perhaps should encourage you hubby to get that lace dress and take you out for romatic dinners then voila! you have occation to wear it haha.





dharma said:


> Great choice, Nicole! It was my favorite photo too. I can see why the beige might tempt you but it really wasn't nearly as special on you as the final coat choice. You are so young and vibrant, the extra details are really you.  I have to agree with the other ladies that the lace dress is a knock out on you. Totally understand your desire for practicality but if you could even count three occasions in the next year for that dress you should grab it. Sorry, I'm usually never an enabler!!! I have found with Chanel that even if things end up in the back of the closet for whatever reason, they always resurface into my wardrobe rotation, and look good even years later.





pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh I agree and co enable w you dharma. That dress would look so cute w many things including your new coat. It looked just cute on you !!!!!!
> 
> Also a fan of the bright velcro striped jacket. Meep ! [emoji38]



Thank you ladies!
I was going back and forth about whether to go with the cream jacket or the dress jacket and DH was ready to leave asap. Then amazingly when we were leaving the dressing room he asked me to try the Velcro suit again and offered to buy that one for me because it was "very fun and cute". That is not at all what I expected from his taste, but I declined with a smile because I did not want to be greedy and I did not absolutely need it. He was also interested in the lace dress of course, but his family is very conservative with elderly parents, and I think we were both shopping with them in the back of our minds a bit. I also thought that if I have serious regret about those items, I can probably find them over the next few days via phone order when I return home.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.



Oh my goodness! This looks incredible on you! I love the pleats in the back and the runs of gold color! 
Are you still thinking about the black Sophia?


----------



## nicole0612

may3545 said:


> Any ladies wear your jackets casually on a day-to-day basis? I'm a SAHM of 2 toddler boys (it's a lil crazy), and we do outings. I'd love to see some casual looks for inspiration. Someday I'll post what I have, but the app isn't showing up for me to install after I uninstalled it.



I would love to see this! I am working, but when I am off I might as well be a SAHM (literally) because I never leave the house with DS in the crazy phase (almost 1.5 years old).
I cannot think of getting a white or cream suit to wear currently (part of my thinking on passing on the cream longer jacket) because spills are inevitable.
I cannot post photos to the app right now, but I can post on the explorer version of the app on my phone, That might work for you as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  I didn't try this on because I bought the Pharrell black and white check coat last year and thought it was too similar in feeling, however, the style of this is fab!  I could change my mind.



Oh, do gracekelly ! It is beautiful. I would love to see you in it. The only thing is it's quite heavy and you'd have to see if it would work in your climate. It's very substantial. Wish it was lighter.


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Oh my goodness! This looks incredible on you! I love the pleats in the back and the runs of gold color!
> Are you still thinking about the black Sophia?



Oh not for right now sigh ! It's a little pricier than the new jacket I tried. And for the price I'd lean towards the pleated one. But I don't need either yet !!!


----------



## ailoveresale

may3545 said:


> Any ladies wear your jackets casually on a day-to-day basis? I'm a SAHM of 2 toddler boys (it's a lil crazy), and we do outings. I'd love to see some casual looks for inspiration. Someday I'll post what I have, but the app isn't showing up for me to install after I uninstalled it.



I have a few jackets that I will wear casually, and I have two kids. I mostly wear mine to work and leave them off when I drop off and pick up my kids or else I run the risk of boogers/food/drool on the shoulders. Which has happened in the past when I wasn't careful. You can browse through my pics on IG, @ailovemaya, to see some of my outfits [emoji6]. There are some jackets however that I am not willing to get boogers on!


----------



## ailoveresale

Found these pics and thought I would share. Black knobby jacket from cosmopolite and airline jacket on Mira


----------



## Pourquoipas

This looks so sweet. She's good in choosing Chanel. (VIP)


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I have a few jackets that I will wear casually, and I have two kids. I mostly wear mine to work and leave them off when I drop off and pick up my kids or else I run the risk of boogers/food/drool on the shoulders. Which has happened in the past when I wasn't careful. You can browse through my pics on IG, @ailovemaya, to see some of my outfits [emoji6]. There are some jackets however that I am not willing to get boogers on!



Thanks! I just found your IG


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.



Very flattering on you [emoji173]️, if it's heavy I don't need it [emoji28]


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow to that VIP pic. She's wearing the runway suit 

It was heavy for me but see what you think too   it was about 90 degrees outside ! Haha.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.



Oh my goodness 
This is fabulous!


----------



## ailoveresale

The @PocketbookPup jacket (from IG)


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.


This is lovely...the back is fabulous!   Definitely a 'me' style!   Looks great on you pigleto!


----------



## Katel

Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!


----------



## EmileH

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!



Welcome. Yes that jacket is dreamy., I don't know how I'd wear it with the fringe at the sleeves but it's dreamy.


----------



## TankerToad

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!



HI!!!! How are you lovely lady?? So fun to see you here~waving from across the land to you!!
This Cosmopolite season is wicked dangerous that is for sure. Don't you just love this fringe jacket.? We are all drooling over it. If it isn't your color there is an elusive tan/gold version that many Chanel boutiques have not received yet. I'll post some pictures. I'm interested in seeing the tan version before I decide.
So many treasures in the Collection.
A happy and warm welcome you. 
PS you look amazing in the jacket~~


----------



## TankerToad

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!


Gold version


----------



## TankerToad

Saw this displayed the other day 
This fringe jacket is just so remarkable


----------



## TankerToad

One more of the gold fringe jacket 
Waiting patiently to see this in person


----------



## TankerToad

The metiers runway version in the longer style 
Isn't this splendid?


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks amazing. I can only dream


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I love both on you! Get what you feel you will wear more. I say go different and get the first one
> 
> I'm returning mine after thinking about it some more. There will always be other chanel jackets for me . I need a classic black one.
> 
> Cut the tags on the Gucci


Good for you - wear it well!


----------



## argcdg

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave


I love them both but love the second one more - I just like the tweed a tiny bit better and they both fit you beautifully.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.


Looks great on you!  I tried this on a few days ago and the shoulders are super wide on me. It looks so much better on you. It is very comfortable though.  On a separate note, glad to see you kept the Gucci bomber since it clearly is what your heart wants.  Congrats!


----------



## Finnigan

nicole0612 said:


> Dresses, one (tweed/PbP) gorgeous but too large, the other (lace) so cute but no place to wear it. DH interested in this one


Congrats on your very versatile jacket/dress!  You looked great in everything and while that beige jacket was amazing on you cut-wise, I love the colour of the jacket you got on you more. It brightens you. Glad you got what your heart desires. 
Now can we talk about this lace dress again??  STUNNING! R u sure you cannot fit this into your life? *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## Finnigan

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!


It is a gorgeous piece. You look great in it eventhough it may not be your color palette  It was love at first try for me and I am waiting for cooler weather so I can finally wear it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!



Hi, this jacket really is a dream and it suits you so well. [emoji108][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Gold version
> 
> View attachment 3757867
> View attachment 3757868
> View attachment 3757870



This gold/tan version would match so well with your blonde hair. Is it very shiny? [emoji76] A true killer season in any case!


----------



## ms piggy

PhoenixH said:


> Can't decide which one. I like the fit of the first  and the versatility of the second. However I jave



The first one fits you really well and imo it's more special because of the tweed and cut.



pigleto972001 said:


> Da bombbbbbbb!!
> 
> View attachment 3757310
> View attachment 3757311
> 
> View attachment 3757312
> 
> 
> This was a fun jacket. Very heavy. Includes scarf. 6100.  it's fitted so the 40 was trim.



Wow this looks amazing on you. Love the back pleats.



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3757515
> 
> 
> This looks so sweet. She's good in choosing Chanel. (VIP)



The jacket looks shorter here. I wonder if she had it trimmed. Ok, I stand corrected, this is the original runway look 1 jacket which is shorter than the longer one with the door knob. The matching dress is really pretty but I don't need it haha.



Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!



Hello, K, welcome. You look amazing in the fringe and I recall you have some lovely H bags that would go well with it. Have fun trying and take your time making the picks.


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> I was going back and forth about whether to go with the cream jacket or the dress jacket and DH was ready to leave asap. Then amazingly when we were leaving the dressing room he asked me to try the Velcro suit again and offered to buy that one for me because it was "very fun and cute". That is not at all what I expected from his taste, but I declined with a smile because I did not want to be greedy and I did not absolutely need it. He was also interested in the lace dress of course, but his family is very conservative with elderly parents, and I think we were both shopping with them in the back of our minds a bit. I also thought that if I have serious regret about those items, I can probably find them over the next few days via phone order when I return home.



Sweetest couple of the month to you and your DH!


----------



## Pourquoipas

For Ari[emoji772]


----------



## Katel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Welcome. Yes that jacket is dreamy., I don't know how I'd wear it with the fringe at the sleeves but it's dreamy.



TU Pocketbook Pup 



TankerToad said:


> HI!!!! How are you lovely lady?? So fun to see you here~waving from across the land to you!!
> This Cosmopolite season is wicked dangerous that is for sure. Don't you just love this fringe jacket.? We are all drooling over it. If it isn't your color there is an elusive tan/gold version that many Chanel boutiques have not received yet. I'll post some pictures. I'm interested in seeing the tan version before I decide.
> So many treasures in the Collection.
> A happy and warm welcome you.
> PS you look amazing in the jacket~~



Hey TT!  Waving back madly at you!! I'm well, and thanks for the warm welcome   a belated very happy birthday on your beautiful dream day at Chanel -  you found some really gorgeous pieces that express your style so well - can't wait to see your new choices! Cosmopolite *is* inspired...



Finnigan said:


> It is a gorgeous piece. You look great in it eventhough it may not be your color palette  It was love at first try for me and I am waiting for cooler weather so I can finally wear it!



TU Finnigan and yes, you wear yours with perfection - you inspired me to try it. 



Pourquoipas said:


> Hi, this jacket really is a dream and it suits you so well. [emoji108][emoji7]



TU Pourquoipas 



ms piggy said:


> Hello, K, welcome. You look amazing in the fringe and I recall you have some lovely H bags that would go well with it. Have fun trying and take your time making the picks.



TU J for the welcome and compliment


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh not for right now sigh ! It's a little pricier than the new jacket I tried. And for the price I'd lean towards the pleated one. But I don't need either yet !!!


Wow! Out of all that you post in this thread, this is my favorite on you! You look fantastic in this jacket, a real forever piece.


----------



## dharma

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!


Welcome, this is my favorite of the season. It looks great on you!


----------



## Katel

dharma said:


> Welcome, this is my favorite of the season. It looks great on you!


 
Hi dharma, big waves and TU


----------



## dharma

Windows at Cambon. Styled with all Chanel of course  one fresh idea is to tie your beautiful ecru jacket around your waist


----------



## Katel

^^ gorgeous!! 

Someone was discussing haute couture and I remembered my favorite video to date, from the BBC: The secret world of Haute Couture


----------



## ailoveresale

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!



Welcome! That jacket is phenomenal!


----------



## MSO13

Katel said:


> ^^ gorgeous!!
> 
> Someone was discussing haute couture and I remembered my favorite video to date, from the BBC: The secret world of Haute Couture




I watched this on Netflix, it's great. The craftsmanship and the collections of the women featured are fascinating.


----------



## chaneljewel

Has anyone tried this on in the red?  I just keep looking and looking at it.  Red is one of my favorite colors and always hesitate to wear a heavy coat even in the colder weather (always keep one in the car for the just in case times


Katel said:


> ^^ gorgeous!!
> 
> Someone was discussing haute couture and I remembered my favorite video to date, from the BBC: The secret world of Haute Couture



fascinating!


----------



## pigleto972001

Which one chaneljewel? The heavy tweed red trench ?


----------



## 911snowball

Went for my morning walk today. The boutique had not yet opened but I wanted to take some pics of this jacket for TT. The material has a beautiful, subtle shimmer to it.  It is not glittery but has a lovely soft sheen.


----------



## 911snowball

It also comes with a skirt.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is gorgeous !!! Love it w the velvet pants !!!


----------



## EmileH

Very pretty.


----------



## 911snowball

Neimans , however, had opened so I decided to head over. I picked up these new espadrilles. They are suede and so so soft!
Pocketbook, I tried the new CL cadrilla and bought both the nude and the black .  VERY comfortable. I am having the red rubber soles applied and will post when I pick them up.  I agree they ran large.  I, unfortunately, have one foot that is slightly larger than the other so the smaller size was just a tad to tight so I went with my normal size.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Neimans , however, had opened so I decided to head over. I picked up these new espadrilles. They are suede and so so soft!
> Pocketbook, I tried the new CL cadrilla and bought both the nude and the black .  VERY comfortable. I am having the red rubber soles applied and will post when I pick them up.  I agree they ran large.  I, unfortunately, have one foot that is slightly larger than the other so the smaller size was just a tad to tight so I went with my normal size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758576



Glad they worked out for you too. I think they have a nice modern shape. The rubber soles are a great idea. I should do that. The espadrilles are cute. I haven't ventured into espadrilles yet but feel it coming.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Which one chaneljewel? The heavy tweed red trench ?


No the red sweater coat.  Meant to attach a picture.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh ... I would love to see the pic. I have only tried the red trench and the pink coat w fringe.


----------



## cafecreme15

Katel said:


> ^^ gorgeous!!
> 
> Someone was discussing haute couture and I remembered my favorite video to date, from the BBC: The secret world of Haute Couture




How fascinating!! What an amazing look inside this secret world. But some of these women were really terrible snobs. Now that some of the older women in this documentary have passed on, I can't help but wonder what has become of their haute couture wardrobes. And I'm curious as to how the demographics of the "club" have changed since then. It's probably a lot more ethnically and geographically diverse.


----------



## chaneljewel

This red one.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh!!! Is it this one ??
	

		
			
		

		
	




I loved it !!! It's more of a pink in real life. Not as red as the trench. Is this the one ?  Didn't see a pink one in the runway looks. It was cozy and fun. No scarf included.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here's the same pic w the red trench in the back so you can see how the colors compare.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3759015


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Finnigan said:


> Congrats on your very versatile jacket/dress!  You looked great in everything and while that beige jacket was amazing on you cut-wise, I love the colour of the jacket you got on you more. It brightens you. Glad you got what your heart desires.
> Now can we talk about this lace dress again??  STUNNING! R u sure you cannot fit this into your life? *wink wink nudge nudge*


It would look good dressed down  with this cardi.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> It would look good dressed down  with this cardi.


----------



## ari

Katel said:


> View attachment 3757666
> View attachment 3757667
> 
> View attachment 3757668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently found this beautiful thread - quietly looking, trying not to be tempted! You all show such personal unique style with your jackets
> Went last week to take a peek...tried data center/robot black & white and some cosmopolite...oh my! The feather jacket is a dream - it's not quite my color palette, but oh! Dreamy!


Katel, you look beautiful in this jacket! 


TankerToad said:


> The metiers runway version in the longer style
> Isn't this splendid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757920


Just gorgeous!


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3758171
> 
> 
> For Ari[emoji772]


Thank You! 


dharma said:


> View attachment 3758305
> View attachment 3758306
> View attachment 3758307
> View attachment 3758308
> View attachment 3758309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows at Cambon. Styled with all Chanel of course  one fresh idea is to tie your beautiful ecru jacket around your waist


very interesting styling! I love it!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh!!! Is it this one ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759004
> 
> 
> I loved it !!! It's more of a pink in real life. Not as red as the trench. Is this the one ?  Didn't see a pink one in the runway looks. It was cozy and fun. No scarf included.


Yes, this is it.  Is it lined?   Did you wear your normal size?


----------



## chaneljewel

Do you think this is still available?  Probably went on sale and gone by now.


----------



## ailoveresale

chaneljewel said:


> Do you think this is still available?  Probably went on sale and gone by now.



I bought this cardi on sale and I'm pretty sure it went quickly because it was popular even at full price. You could always check in case of returns?


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> Yes, this is it.  Is it lined?   Did you wear your normal size?



Yes I believe it was lined. I was able to wear the 38. Usually I do 38-40 for jackets. 

I found out it's quite reasonably priced at 4850!! I didn't even ask the price bc I thought it would be way up there. It's awesome


----------



## ari

I thought this is PP's black/blue jacket but it's different 


But this certainly is PP's


And mine


This was nice too


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh!!! Is it this one ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759004
> 
> 
> I loved it !!! It's more of a pink in real life. Not as red as the trench. Is this the one ?  Didn't see a pink one in the runway looks. It was cozy and fun. No scarf included.


Very pretty on you. Can you use it?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 3759282
> 
> View attachment 3759283
> 
> I thought this is PP's black/blue jacket but it's different
> View attachment 3759284
> 
> But this certainly is PP's
> View attachment 3759286
> 
> And mine
> View attachment 3759287
> 
> This was nice too
> View attachment 3759288



I love the cardigan and knit skirt on her. Very nice.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I bought this cardi on sale and I'm pretty sure it went quickly because it was popular even at full price. You could always check in case of returns?


I bought it at full price because I thought that it would never go on sale!  I think I would roast in it with all that she has on in the picture.


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> View attachment 3759282
> 
> View attachment 3759283
> 
> I thought this is PP's black/blue jacket but it's different
> View attachment 3759284
> 
> But this certainly is PP's
> View attachment 3759286
> 
> And mine
> View attachment 3759287
> 
> This was nice too
> View attachment 3759288



Every time I see the multi colored tweed jacket it makes me sad that I just missed out on it [emoji20]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I bought it at full price because I thought that it would never go on sale!  I think I would roast in it with all that she has on in the picture.


The cardi is still available I believe.  My local store had it in a few sizes, and I just bought it last week on sale. The rainbow lion buttons slay me, they are so cool!


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Every time I see the multi colored tweed jacket it makes me sad that I just missed out on it [emoji20]



Which one ? What size ?


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty on you. Can you use it?



Thanks ! Prob not. I had this vision of trying to wear it to the grocery store and to work and it didn't jive [emoji1] however I didn't realize it was less expensive than some of the other pieces ! Ha.


----------



## periogirl28

How I wear my Chanel cardigan. Mixing seasons and fabrics, cashmere cardigan and cotton skirt. Both cream with navy trim. My tribute to Mademoiselle!


----------



## DA Club

Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?

Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!


----------



## EmileH

Hi, it's a gorgeous jacket. I doubt it will make it to the sale. Its so popular. I feel like it would look odd outside our little Chanel bubble because of the fringe on the sleeves. I had thoughts of the scarecrow in the wizard of oz while trying it on. Sorry if this ruins the jacket for anyone. Just being honest. I think it will come off as odd to anyone who isn't up on the latest chanel fashions and dated within a short period of time even to those who are in the know.

The Sofia was a much better choice imo.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I bought it at full price because I thought that it would never go on sale!  I think I would roast in it with all that she has on in the picture.



I also didn't think it would go on sale!  LOL you are so right, so many layers going on in that pic...


----------



## gracekelly

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!


Actually the very long fringe has been done before I think around 2010   Would have to recheck that.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> View attachment 3759282
> 
> View attachment 3759283
> 
> I thought this is PP's black/blue jacket but it's different
> View attachment 3759284
> 
> But this certainly is PP's
> View attachment 3759286
> 
> And mine
> View attachment 3759287
> 
> This was nice too
> View attachment 3759288



I like her beige outfit. Is this a new collection?


----------



## luckylove

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!



Hi there! Congratulations on the sophia jacket! Both the fringe and the sophia have been on my radar too.  The tweed on the fringe jacket is beautiful and it has been a surprise hit by all accounts.  I do feel the fringe makes it very specific and at least for me, I am afraid that I could tire of it after awhile. Although gorgeous, I don't know that I am comfortable enough that it would be a forever love for me and at that price, it would be a shame if it became a "museum piece" sitting in my closet.  If you want a unique, stand out piece, it might be just what you are looking for, but I don't know that it is timeless. JMHO.


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> Actually the very long fringe has been done before I think around 2010   Would have to recheck that.



I think the Cuba collection also had an olive colored fringe jacket with lots of fringe along the bottom third of the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> I like her beige outfit. Is this a new collection?



I thought it was the cosmopolite cardigan and skirt but I see now that it's a suit. I don't recognize it.


----------



## EmileH

I have seen the jackets with the frayed edges and fringe on the resale market. They look dated to me....Although in browsing some of the fall collection I see that it's used in quite a few. I still think I would consider it dated over time.


----------



## pigleto972001

The stores I have been in have had quite a few of them so maybe there's a 50/50 chance it could hit sale ? 

If you love it then it's worth it. But if you're worried about how it will age then maybe not as good a buy. The Sophia is a great buy. For me it didn't look as good on me and the cost was prohibitive. Plus the fringe was not comfortable for me bc it was over my hands and I almost got it tangled in the zipper.


----------



## periogirl28

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!



This is the photo I took at the London Ritz for the launch of the collection, thank you for using it again! While I think it is a piece which showcases the Metiers very well and although fringing is now part of the Chanel hallmarks, I personally don't not think this jacket design itself is classic enough to not date. For me the "Sofia" is a better choice as you can see from the jacket Jackie Onassis wore. As I suspect I do not shop on the same continent I cannot advise about it making it to sale. At the end of the day, you have to buy what you love.


----------



## nicole0612

This is so fun!! Love it. I can actually see myself wearing this around town with some fun shoes vs heels.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I bought this cardi on sale and I'm pretty sure it went quickly because it was popular even at full price. You could always check in case of returns?



If anyone sees it in a 36, let me know


----------



## DA Club

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, it's a gorgeous jacket. I doubt it will make it to the sale. Its so popular. I feel like it would look odd outside our little Chanel bubble because of the fringe on the sleeves. I had thoughts of the scarecrow in the wizard of oz while trying it on. Sorry if this ruins the jacket for anyone. Just being honest. I think it will come off as odd to anyone who isn't up on the latest chanel fashions and dated within a short period of time even to those who are in the know.
> 
> The Sofia was a much better choice imo.





luckylove said:


> Hi there! Congratulations on the sophia jacket! Both the fringe and the sophia have been on my radar too.  The tweed on the fringe jacket is beautiful and it has been a surprise hit by all accounts.  I do feel the fringe makes it very specific and at least for me, I am afraid that I could tire of it after awhile. Although gorgeous, I don't know that I am comfortable enough that it would be a forever love for me and at that price, it would be a shame if it became a "museum piece" sitting in my closet.  If you want a unique, stand out piece, it might be just what you are looking for, but I don't know that it is timeless. JMHO.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have seen the jackets with the frayed edges and fringe on the resale market. They look dated to me....Although in browsing some of the fall collection I see that it's used in quite a few. I still think I would consider it dated over time.





pigleto972001 said:


> The stores I have been in have had quite a few of them so maybe there's a 50/50 chance it could hit sale ?
> 
> If you love it then it's worth it. But if you're worried about how it will age then maybe not as good a buy. The Sophia is a great buy. For me it didn't look as good on me and the cost was prohibitive. Plus the fringe was not comfortable for me bc it was over my hands and I almost got it tangled in the zipper.





periogirl28 said:


> This is the photo I took at the London Ritz for the launch of the collection, thank you for using it again! While I think it is a piece which showcases the Metiers very well and although fringing is now part of the Chanel hallmarks, I personally don't not think this jacket design itself is classic enough to not date. For me the "Sofia" is a better choice as you can see from the jacket Jackie Onassis wore. As I suspect I do not shop on the same continent I cannot advise about it making it to sale. At the end of the day, you have to buy what you love.



THANK YOU everyone for the quick replies! I really appreciate all the advice and you've convinced me to pass on it! If I'm still thinking about it later this year, I'll get it at sale (ff it makes it there) or on the resale market next year. @periogirl28 I have looked at this picture OVER and OVER again, I just love it, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> The stores I have been in have had quite a few of them so maybe there's a 50/50 chance it could hit sale ?
> 
> If you love it then it's worth it. But if you're worried about how it will age then maybe not as good a buy. The Sophia is a great buy. For me it didn't look as good on me and the cost was prohibitive. Plus the fringe was not comfortable for me bc it was over my hands and I almost got it tangled in the zipper.



Strangely enough the fringe on my hands is a thing that irritated me too plus it was quite shiny. (and not boots[emoji12])


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> I think the Cuba collection also had an olive colored fringe jacket with lots of fringe along the bottom third of the jacket.



Yes, a leathery fringe vs the feathery fringe on this one!


----------



## EmileH

That's a good plan. I do the "if it's meant to be I'll get it on sale" thing quite often. Most of the time regardless of whether it makes it to the sale I'm no longer interested in it. That tells me I was right to pass on it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That's a good plan. I do the "if it's meant to be I'll get it on sale" thing quite often. Most of the time regardless of whether it makes it to the sale I'm no longer interested in it. That tells me I was right to pass on it.



Same for me Pbp!!! 

Personally I think the gold one looks a little better. I love the tweed on the multicolor one and it looks good w the velvet pants


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, a leathery fringe vs the feathery fringe on this one!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Same for me Pbp!!!
> 
> Personally I think the gold one looks a little better. I love the tweed on the multicolor one and it looks good w the velvet pants


Neither one works for me personally, but I do prefer the gold also.


----------



## pigleto972001

Or this fringe. Too fringey. I'm wearing lululemon under it  I did get the shorts


----------



## EmileH

Even Alexander McQueen which I think of as more contemporary a line has fringe for fall.


----------



## chaneljewel

Here's another fringe jacket that I find classic and beautiful. The tweed is fabulous, and the fringe is hand done by the house of lesage according to my SA.  This makes each fringe jacket even more special imo.  I doubt that they will ever look dated.  Some may choose not to purchase one, however, thats why Chanel designs so many different pieces...to appeal to each individual in her effort to be fashionable but unique.


----------



## periogirl28

chaneljewel said:


> Here's another fringe jacket that I find classic and beautiful. The tweed is fabulous, and the fringe is hand done by the house of lesage according to my SA.  This makes each fringe jacket even more special imo.  I doubt that they will ever look dated.  Some may choose not to purchase one, however, thats why Chanel designs so many different pieces...to appeal to each individual in her effort to be fashionable but unique.


Thank you for posting this jacket. Slightly off the topic being discussed. Do you ladies notice the inverted Tour Eiffel? It's a hidden detail my SA told me about.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh where ?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Which one ? What size ?



It was the same one Christine LaGarde is wearing above (the short version) in size 34! Just missed sale in my boutique by a couple of days.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Or this fringe. Too fringey. I'm wearing lululemon under it  I did get the shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759482



Ah yes, could have been this one as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> It was the same one Christine LaGarde is wearing above (the short version) in size 34! Just missed sale in my boutique by a couple of days.



Aw no! I'm sorry. Are you in the US?


----------



## EmileH

I think my store still had something me if these jackets left as of two weeks ago.


----------



## HADASSA

chaneljewel said:


> Here's another fringe jacket that I find classic and beautiful. The tweed is fabulous, and the fringe is hand done by the house of lesage according to my SA.  This makes each fringe jacket even more special imo.  I doubt that they will ever look dated.  Some may choose not to purchase one, however, thats why Chanel designs so many different pieces...to appeal to each individual in her effort to be fashionable but unique.



I love this jacket [emoji173]️ Is it from a current season?

And just a random question about the fringes - can they be woven back in to create a more classic look?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw no! I'm sorry. Are you in the US?



I am! But I've already accepted the mindset articulated above that if it was meant to be it will find me in the sale as opposed to me finding it haha


----------



## Sunlitshadows

HADASSA said:


> I love this jacket [emoji173]️ Is it from a current season?
> 
> And just a random question about the fringes - can they be woven back in to create a more classic look?


Nobody could stop you from cutting them off. . . Once it's yours!


----------



## gracekelly

luckylove said:


> I think the Cuba collection also had an olive colored fringe jacket with lots of fringe along the bottom third of the jacket.


here is one from 2011


----------



## gracekelly

I don't think the fringe will date the jacket as Chanel keeps bringing it back.  The real issue to me is longevity in wear.  I think that *pigleto972001 *said that the fringe was getting caught in the zipper and that would be a worry in my mind.  I also think a person has to be comfortable with the "fray"factor. You have to accept the vibe of that jacket t be happy with it.


----------



## HADASSA

Karenaellen said:


> Nobody could stop you from cutting them off. . . Once it's yours!



I was thinking the same thing but didn't want to offend anyone [emoji12]


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> I love this jacket [emoji173]️ Is it from a current season?
> 
> And just a random question about the fringes - can they be woven back in to create a more classic look?


Yes.  It's from the cosmopolite line.   It's beautiful!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I don't think the fringe will date the jacket as Chanel keeps bringing it back.  The real issue to me is longevity in wear.  I think that *pigleto972001 *said that the fringe was getting caught in the zipper and that would be a worry in my mind.  I also think a person has to be comfortable with the "fray"factor. You have to accept the vibe of that jacket t be happy with it.



This!
Fringe has been used on Chanel jackets a long time - in fact Mademoiselle  Chanel herself had some jackets with short frayed edge trim on pockets and cuffs.
In the 1930s and 1940s she also trimmed Chanel suits with fur and even feathers. And Chanel also did fringe flapper evening dresses !
The longer fringe in some fabrication or form has been used in jackets for Chanel collections since the 1960s.
Not everyone likes fringe - fair enough.
Others love as GK says the "vibe" 
Personally I think these fringe details are fabulous -
The fringe to be done right is expensive and a Chanel owned Metiers house does the fringe which is why you see more of it in the Metiers collections. It takes craftsmen many hours to do it the quality expected of Chanel and it's often a runway look. The fringe on the jacket in question is all cut and applied to the jacket by hand.
The result is an expensive jacket and prized by collectors and Chanel enthusiasts.
Several women here have bought the fringe jacket and are thrilled with it.
Agree 100% that fringe itself won't date the jacket-


----------



## TankerToad

HADASSA said:


> I love this jacket [emoji173]️ Is it from a current season?
> 
> And just a random question about the fringes - can they be woven back in to create a more classic look?



Yes current season and AMAZING!
One of our members here bought this and it's nothing short of exquisite-
The colors, the fringe and the cut are out of this world -


----------



## pigleto972001

My dear SA just bought the navy fringe jacket as we conversed about it. Great piece  it's all very individual !


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Ok so here are some fun recent IG photos


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Yes current season and AMAZING!
> One of our members here bought this and it's nothing short of exquisite-
> The colors, the fringe and the cut are out of this world -





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3759654



Thank you for your take on this jacket TT [emoji257]

I love the cut - classic yet unusual [emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> This!
> Fringe has been used on Chanel jackets a long time - in fact Mademoiselle  Chanel herself had some jackets with short frayed edge trim on pockets and cuffs.
> In the 1930s and 1940s she also trimmed Chanel suits with fur and even feathers. And Chanel also did fringe flapper evening dresses !
> The longer fringe in some fabrication or form has been used in jackets for Chanel collections since the 1960s.
> Not everyone likes fringe - fair enough.
> Others love as GK says the "vibe"
> Personally I think these fringe details are fabulous -
> The fringe to be done right is expensive and a Chanel owned Metiers house does the fringe which is why you see more of it in the Metiers collections. It takes craftsmen many hours to do it the quality expected of Chanel and it's often a runway look. The fringe on the jacket in question is all cut and applied to the jacket by hand.
> The result is an expensive jacket and prized by collectors and Chanel enthusiasts.
> Several women here have bought the fringe jacket and are thrilled with it.
> Agree 100% that fringe itself won't date the jacket-



I have several older jackets that have some type of fringe, though not the very long that is shown this season or the jacket from 2011 in the picture I posted.  I think that people are deceived by it and that they think it is easy to fabricate.  When dealing with a Lesage type tweed of several different types of thread/yarn/ribbon it is difficult to get the right composition.  Some, like my DH, think the jacket is going to unravel before your eyes lol! I have one that he tells me needs a haircut.  I have to reassure him that it won't fall apart and the unfinished edge is part of the design and charm.  We should be grateful that Chanel had the foresight to purchase these houses that do these fabulous things so the craft could be preserved.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I have several older jackets that have some type of fringe, though not the very long that is shown this season or the jacket from 2011 in the picture I posted.  I think that people are deceived by it and that they think it is easy to fabricate.  When dealing with a Lesage type tweed of several different types of thread/yarn/ribbon it is difficult to get the right composition.  Some, like my DH, think the jacket is going to unravel before your eyes lol! I have one that he tells me needs a haircut.  I have to reassure him that it won't fall apart and the unfinished edge is part of the design and charm.  We should be grateful that Chanel had the foresight to purchase these houses that do these fabulous things so the craft could be preserved.



So true !
Also agree that the unfinished edge/fringe is part of the charm and craft of these jackets - it's a lot hours to create but the result is heirloom quality IMO
Your husband is also charming in his comments on your jacket- love it when our men appreciate or at least are amused by our passion for Chanel.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> My dear SA just bought the navy fringe jacket as we conversed about it. Great piece  it's all very individual !



Did she get this one? Ari's stylist also got this and  Katel is now considering it - love it !
Or did she get the aqua blue with the longer fringe ?
Honestly they are both so cool!


----------



## pigleto972001

She got this one indeed ! I've talked her into getting the velvet pants too haha ! I wore them to work today. So comfortable. I love them w the jacket 

I have not seen the light blue one in person yet !!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> She got this one indeed ! I've talked her into getting the velvet pants too haha ! I wore them to work today. So comfortable. I love them w the jacket
> 
> I have not seen the light blue one in person yet !!



Love this Jacket!
It's the sleeper surprise jacket of the season - it's a showstopper !
Congrats to her and the pants are perfect with it-
When you enable your SA you must be good [emoji6]


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> So true !
> Also agree that the unfinished edge/fringe is part of the charm and craft of these jackets - it's a lot hours to create but the result is heirloom quality IMO
> Your husband is also charming in his comments on your jacket- love it when our men appreciate or at least are *amused *by our passion for Chanel.



Amused pretty much sums up his opinion lol!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3759330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I wear my Chanel cardigan. Mixing seasons and fabrics, cashmere cardigan and cotton skirt. Both cream with navy trim. My tribute to Mademoiselle!


periogirl, this is a fantastic outfit! love the cardigan! isn't the skirt from the Cosmopolite collection?


DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!


DA Club, I think
1.the style is classic, timeless and recognizable to the connoisseurs. the lessage is very typical for Chanel.
2. there might be some jackets left at the time of the sale, but Chanel might decide not to reduce the price, I had a case like this with a jacket from the salzburg  collection, alas I found it on sale one year later.
My first choice was the Sophia jacket, but then decided not to buy it as it looks a lot like my Paris Rome jacket.
then I was in love with this fringe jacket, but meanwhile I bought the cream and the black jackets - although after seeing the collection they were not my first choice, but absolutely loved them when I put them on. So I decided not to buy the fringe at the end, anyway I have too many jackets.
After seeing the collection both my DH and I were sure that the pink cardigan was the winner, but then again it's dififcult to pull it off... so if this comes to the sale I might buy it.



Pourquoipas said:


> I like her beige outfit. Is this a new collection?


I can't really place this suit. It looked like some of the pre-spring jackets, but it has a tail in the back, so it might be something made for her!



chaneljewel said:


> Here's another fringe jacket that I find classic and beautiful. The tweed is fabulous, and the fringe is hand done by the house of lesage according to my SA.  This makes each fringe jacket even more special imo.  I doubt that they will ever look dated.  Some may choose not to purchase one, however, thats why Chanel designs so many different pieces...to appeal to each individual in her effort to be fashionable but unique.


This is beautiful! I think it has to be worn buttoned up.


----------



## ari

Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons


----------



## periogirl28

@ari, you look stunning as usual! My skirt is a textured woven cotton from seasons back. It does appear in photos similar to the Cosmopolite one I just bought. It's longer and much lighter.


----------



## ari

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I was hoping I can get your advice. I'm usually on the Hermes forum but recently got into Chanel RTW. I picked up the Sofia jacket last week and also a couple of sale items. I also tried the fringe jacket on and it was amazing! I've been thinking nonstop about it. However it's a lot of money to spend on a jacket and in the past I've regretted buying some Hermes RTW cause it was so specific to that season and the look didn't last. So my questions for those experienced Chanel jacket owners are 1) is this a style jacket that will be in style over the years or very specific to this season (meaning like the Sofia jacket is pretty timeless), and 2) any thoughts on whether this jacket will make it to sale at the end of the year?
> 
> Thanks so much! My SA is holding it for me right now and I'm so torn on buying it!



Here is how the stylist from Chanel wore it







And some styling ideas from her.


----------



## EmileH

It's great on her as a presenter. It draws attention to her hands. For anything where you needed to use your hands: typing, eating etc. it would constantly be in the way. It's a very beautiful jacket and I appreciate all that goes into making it but it's not practical for most lifestyles. And fringe might be having a brief comeback but who knows how long it will last?


----------



## ari

Has anyone seen this cape?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's great on her as a presenter. It draws attention to her hands. For anything where you needed to use your hands: typing, eating etc. it would constantly be in the way. It's a very beautiful jacket and I appreciate all that goes into making it but it's not practical for most lifestyles. And fringe might be having a brief comeback but who knows how long it will last?



I totally agree, but it's fun jacket!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915



Another stylish outfit from you.  Thanks for posting these as you always give me ideas on how to style the pieces in a variety of ways.


----------



## chaneljewel

This is beautiful! I think it has to be worn buttoned up.


I thought so too, ari, until I saw a photo from my SA.  The jacket was open with a cotton shirt, jeans and the pearl slides.   It looked fabulous.  I'd post it but didn't take the photo myself so think it might be a customer.


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Another stylish outfit from you.  Thanks for posting these as you always give me ideas on how to style the pieces in a variety of ways.


chaneljewel Thank you!


chaneljewel said:


> This is beautiful! I think it has to be worn buttoned up.
> 
> 
> I thought so too, ari, until I saw a photo from my SA.  The jacket was open with a cotton shirt, jeans and the pearl slides.   It looked fabulous.  I'd post it but didn't take the photo myself so think it might be a customer.


This sounds like fantastic outfit!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915



Beige and black, quintessential Chanel[emoji173]️
My skirt has quite some snags, be careful.


----------



## ari

has anybody seen this puffer IRL?


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Beige and black, quintessential Chanel[emoji173]️
> My skirt has quite some snags, be careful.


Thank you PQP! yes, I noticed


----------



## Sit

Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket


----------



## EmileH

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



Perfection. Each and every one. Perfectly styled. Beautifully worn.


----------



## estallal

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



Pretty. Which collection is the last one from?


----------



## Sit

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perfection. Each and every one. Perfectly styled. Beautifully worn.


Thank you lovely


----------



## Sit

I


estallal said:


> Pretty. Which collection is the last one from?


13p , and it is the most worn jacket that I have, very comfy and easy to care. It's a cotton tweed.


----------



## Sit

Here couple of more pictures, thank you


----------



## EmileH

Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you



 [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Here is how the stylist from Chanel wore it
> View attachment 3759955
> 
> View attachment 3759956
> View attachment 3759957
> 
> View attachment 3759959
> 
> And some styling ideas from her.



Your stylist is so enabling 
The jacket is drop dead gorgeous on her -
Thanks for sharing [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you



You are radiant in each of your photos and you wear Chanel well-
Thank you for sharing here--
Please join us often 
Your photos and your Chanel choices are inspirational


----------



## Sit

Got these ones on sale recently


----------



## Sit

TankerToad said:


> You are radiant in each of your photos and you wear Chanel well-
> Thank you for sharing here--
> Please join us often
> Your photos and your Chanel choices are inspirational


Aww thank you sweetie, after such a kind comments and likes will post more .


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I totally agree, but it's fun jacket!



I personally think the fringe is esthetically beautiful and classic Chanel - the fun part is the added bonus -
Like you I fell in love with the colorful  fringe jacket but had bought several Cosmopolite jackets already -the Pharrell, the runway beaded jacket and the ecru suit 
I'm a little sad not to get it and I also do not believe it will make it to sale.
It's been so sought after!
I'm so happy and a little jealous of  the several lucky women here who bought it- 
BTW I love this picture here too of your stylist


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> Got these ones on sale recently



Love these 
I recognize the first jacket from Cuba
But not the second ??
Is it Data Center or Airways?
In any event it's fabulous!!


----------



## ladysarah

Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you


You look lovely! Great classic look.


----------



## Sit

ladysarah said:


> You look lovely! Great classic look.


Thank you


----------



## chaneljewel

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket


All of these are great!


----------



## Sit

chaneljewel said:


> All of these are great!


Thank you


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915


I never saw the Cruise in the beige color here.  It has turned out to be one of their best jackets in design and usefulness.   I call it the "no brainer" jacket


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Here is how the stylist from Chanel wore it
> View attachment 3759955
> 
> View attachment 3759956
> View attachment 3759957
> 
> View attachment 3759959
> 
> And some styling ideas from her.


She is so chic and wears it so well and easily.  Love it.


----------



## gracekelly

Sit said:


> Got these ones on sale recently


All of your choices are just beautiful on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Aris stylist is chic! Almost makes me want to get that jacket. [emoji75]
I hope it would make sale so you all can get it    see if it's meant to be !!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



Very nice all and superb settings [emoji772][emoji177]


----------



## TankerToad

These are Haute Couture Chanel from Spring 2015
The runway was 2014
And you can see similar cuts and styles to this season Fall 2017 Metier fringe jackets 
These were Haute Couture partially because of the high cost of the fringe fabrication.
Not sure if Chanel  had bought the Metier that makes the tweed fringe at this time 2013/2014, making the cost to produce even higher then.
These jackets are all still gorgeous today IMO


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> These are Haute Couture Chanel from Spring 2015
> The runway was 2014
> And you can see similar cuts and styles to this season Fall 2017 Metier fringe jackets
> These were Haute Couture partially because of the high cost of the fringe fabrication.
> Not sure if Chanel  had bought the Metier that makes the tweed fringe at this time 2013/2014, making the cost to produce even higher then.
> These jackets are all still gorgeous today IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760265
> View attachment 3760266
> View attachment 3760267
> View attachment 3760269
> View attachment 3760270
> View attachment 3760271


Just reiterates what I wrote about couture filtering down to RTW and that fringe has always and will always be around as a Chanel classic.   Thanks so much for making me sound intelligent in past posts lol!


----------



## Sit

gracekelly said:


> All of your choices are just beautiful on you!


Thank you, I am glad you liked it


----------



## Sit

Pourquoipas said:


> Very nice all and superb settings [emoji772][emoji177]


Thank you very much, I love Chanel, who doesn't ?


----------



## DA Club

ari said:


> Here is how the stylist from Chanel wore it
> View attachment 3759955
> 
> View attachment 3759956
> View attachment 3759957
> 
> View attachment 3759959
> 
> And some styling ideas from her.





TankerToad said:


> I personally think the fringe is esthetically beautiful and classic Chanel - the fun part is the added bonus -
> Like you I fell in love with the colorful  fringe jacket but had bought several Cosmopolite jackets already -the Pharrell, the runway beaded jacket and the ecru suit
> I'm a little sad not to get it and I also do not believe it will make it to sale.
> It's been so sought after!
> I'm so happy and a little jealous of  the several lucky women here who bought it-
> BTW I love this picture here too of your stylist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760133





TankerToad said:


> These are Haute Couture Chanel from Spring 2015
> The runway was 2014
> And you can see similar cuts and styles to this season Fall 2017 Metier fringe jackets
> These were Haute Couture partially because of the high cost of the fringe fabrication.
> Not sure if Chanel  had bought the Metier that makes the tweed fringe at this time 2013/2014, making the cost to produce even higher then.
> These jackets are all still gorgeous today IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760265
> View attachment 3760266
> View attachment 3760267
> View attachment 3760269
> View attachment 3760270
> View attachment 3760271





gracekelly said:


> Just reiterates what I wrote about couture filtering down to RTW and that fringe has always and will always be around as a Chanel classic.   Thanks so much for making me sound intelligent in past posts lol!



Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!


----------



## EmileH

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!



If you thought about it all night you should definitely get it. It's true love which is all that matters.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes !!! That's when you know it's right !!! Better to get it now than wait and it's gone. Please post pics


----------



## win28

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915



Love this outfit and especially that jacket. Simple yet beautiful. Makes me wish I had started with chanel RTW earlier. Hopefully they come up with something similar again.


----------



## win28

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



Love your outfit in each shot and how beautifully you wear your jackets. That beige one is TDF [emoji76]


----------



## win28

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!



I think we all take into account longevity and wanting forever pieces when we try to make purchase decision but at the end of the day, it's also what you love and what makes you happy. Seems like if you love it this much, you should totally go for it [emoji39]


----------



## Sit

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!


you should totally get it, you can always save up, but the jacket will be gone. I am honestly in love with this jacket too and after all this comments it's must have for me lol. I have tried it when it came out and fell in love This collection has done a damage to my wallet too


----------



## Sit

win28 said:


> Love your outfit in each shot and how beautifully you wear your jackets. That beige one is TDF [emoji76]


Aww thank you very much, it's very kind of you


----------



## win28

So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season. 

Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe. 

Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.


----------



## Finnigan

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!


LOL I know this feeling well DA Club!  The heart wants what the heart wants and sometimes the sound of its beats can drown out our voice of reason.  

It was love at first try for me. Like you, I also wondered about the longevity of the fringe detail, but a quick goggle search and some IG scanning made me realized the lesage fringe has been a recurring detail for a while in various iterations. This is evident from @TankerToad  and @gracekelly 's very informative posts and pics. But bottom line was: "I love it and it made me feel amazing" - isn't that part of the point of spending this crazy sum on clothes? 

IMHO you have chosen two very representative pieces from this collection that can give you full functional versatility for a long time. The black Sophia is a timeless classic with a modern edge (removable cuffs and collar detail) and the fringe jacket showcases the artistic whimsy that Chanel is capable of. 

While this jacket is not for everyone, all the ladies can appreciate the craft and beauty of this piece.  I love reading this forum for all the diverse opinions and styles yet we all share this love for the artistry and style of the house of Chanel.  

If your lifestyle and wardrobe can allow you to enjoy and splurge on a piece of wearable art that makes your heart sing, I say "Why Not?"  Glad to be sharing this Crazy Love for Fringe Jacket excitement with you. May we wear it in good health for decades to come


----------



## Sunlitshadows

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330


I have the Velcro jacket that matches your second to last skirt, modeled earlier in this thread.  They didn't have the matching skirt here, I didn't even know it existed!  Can you please pm me a pic of the style code?  Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

@Finnigan Well said! We definitely do appreciate the skill that goes into these pieces but it is also possible to admire without purchasing. If it absolutely makes one's heart sing and a splurge is possible then go for it. We only live once and frankly we don't always choose our wardrobe pieces for longevity. In this case we just gave as honest an answer as OP asked for.


----------



## Finnigan

periogirl28 said:


> @Finnigan Well said! We definitely do appreciate the skill that goes into these pieces but it is also possible to admire without purchasing. If it absolutely makes one's heart sing and a splurge is possible then go for it. We only live once and frankly we don't always choose our wardrobe pieces for longevity. In this case we just gave as honest an answer as OP asked for.


Thank you periogirl28.
Yes I totally agree with you
I alway enjoy reading everyone's honest and helpful responses to every post and learn a lot from them. Keep them coming, this forum is turning into an addiction for me


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> LOL I know this feeling well DA Club!  The heart wants what the heart wants and sometimes the sound of its beats can drown out our voice of reason.
> 
> It was love at first try for me. Like you, I also wondered about the longevity of the fringe detail, but a quick goggle search and some IG scanning made me realized the lesage fringe has been a recurring detail for a while in various iterations. This is evident from @TankerToad  and @gracekelly 's very informative posts and pics. But bottom line was: "I love it and it made me feel amazing" - isn't that part of the point of spending this crazy sum on clothes?
> 
> IMHO you have chosen two very representative pieces from this collection that can give you full functional versatility for a long time. The black Sophia is a timeless classic with a modern edge (removable cuffs and collar detail) and the fringe jacket showcases the artistic whimsy that Chanel is capable of.
> 
> While this jacket is not for everyone, all the ladies can appreciate the craft and beauty of this piece.  I love reading this forum for all the diverse opinions and styles yet we all share this love for the artistry and style of the house of Chanel.
> 
> If your lifestyle and wardrobe can allow you to enjoy and splurge on a piece of wearable art that makes your heart sing, I say "Why Not?"  Glad to be sharing this Crazy Love for Fringe Jacket excitement with you. May we wear it in good health for decades to come



What a kind and delightful post.
Thank you for the supportive words but also your joy and  generosity that shine through each word. Your "crazy love for fringe jacket" is a happy thing.
Chanel Magic!
This is a wonderful thread where we can get excited and cheer each other's choices as if they were our own -


----------



## EmileH

This thread has always had a nice balance of enthusiasm, support and honest advice that I think is somewhat unique on the forums, most of which encourage one to buy buy buy. The honest feedback is always appreciated. I find it helpful to cut through the hype which can be quite overwhelming with Chanel. But in the end the best answers come from listening to your heart.


----------



## TankerToad

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!



The Cosmopolite collection has hit me hard too - so many choices -- each more beautiful than the next -
Congrats on your decision 
It's a special jacket- I'm just a little jealous but in the best possible way.
Just that I love your new jacket so much [emoji173]
Hopefully you'll share photos of your new treasure when you can


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> you should totally get it, you can always save up, but the jacket will be gone. I am honestly in love with this jacket too and after all this comments it's must have for me lol. I have tried it when it came out and fell in love This collection has done a damage to my wallet too



You and me both !
This Cosmopolite collection although small is well thought out and there is so much attention to detail -


----------



## TankerToad

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



What a nice selection 
All look really good on you -
Love the colors !!


----------



## win28

Karenaellen said:


> I have the Velcro jacket that matches your second to last skirt, modeled earlier in this thread.  They didn't have the matching skirt here, I didn't even know it existed!  Can you please pm me a pic of the style code?  Thanks!



Yes it comes as a full look altho I only got the shorts. They're actually shorts but looks like a skirt when zipped. So quite versatile. 

Just PMed you the product code. Here's also a pic of the runway look.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> These are Haute Couture Chanel from Spring 2015
> The runway was 2014
> And you can see similar cuts and styles to this season Fall 2017 Metier fringe jackets
> These were Haute Couture partially because of the high cost of the fringe fabrication.
> Not sure if Chanel  had bought the Metier that makes the tweed fringe at this time 2013/2014, making the cost to produce even higher then.
> These jackets are all still gorgeous today IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760265
> View attachment 3760266
> View attachment 3760267
> View attachment 3760269
> View attachment 3760270
> View attachment 3760271


Kept scrolling liking each for a different reason.  I wouldn't wear all of these but appreciate the talent that went into making these beauties.  The color of the blue has my ❤️!


----------



## chaneljewel

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!


It's definitely a love that you have for the jacket.  Enjoy!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket





Sit said:


> Got these ones on sale recently



Wow, beautiful!  I love your style!



gracekelly said:


> I never saw the Cruise in the beige color here.  It has turned out to be one of their best jackets in design and usefulness.   I call it the "no brainer" jacket



I didn't either and now I want one - just missed one that popped up on TRR... trying to console myself that it was one size too large and it's unlined so would probably cost $$ to alter...


----------



## argcdg

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



I love every one of these pieces!  Which ones did you buy?


----------



## Pourquoipas

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



I like this summer jackets very much! They'll be so wearable [emoji323]. 
The pink skirt is adorable !
Also in admiration of the gold cosmo slings[emoji173]️


----------



## PhoenixH

TankerToad said:


> Love these
> I recognize the first jacket from Cuba
> But not the second ??
> Is it Data Center or Airways?
> In any event it's fabulous!!



The second one is from the Airway collection. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is how I style mine. Love the jacket too!


----------



## argcdg

PhoenixH said:


> The second one is from the Airway collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760448
> 
> This is how I style mine. Love the jacket too!


I have the skirt that goes with this jacket!  Wish I had the jacket too.


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This thread has always had a nice balance of enthusiasm, support and honest advice that I think is somewhat unique on the forums, most of which encourage one to buy buy buy. The honest feedback is always appreciated. I find it helpful to cut through the hype which can be quite overwhelming with Chanel. But in the end the best answers come from listening to your heart.


I agree with this.  As a newcomer to Chanel RTW, I am both enjoying and learning a lot from this thread; the balance of kindness and honesty is lovely.  I especially appreciate the fact that many of you wear these clothes to work and in your everyday lives around the globe!


----------



## TankerToad

Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open 
This is fabulousness


----------



## TankerToad

More Cosmopolite pictures!![emoji173]


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460



I would love to see her standing up to see if it really lays well open.  I am crazy about this particular jacket in theory, but avoided it for fear that it must always be worn closed. I think I will need to try it now, yikes!


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915



Love this Ari, classic with a twist!


----------



## nicole0612

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



You look fantastic!


----------



## nicole0612

Sit said:


> Got these ones on sale recently



I am dying for the second one! I love it!!


----------



## nicole0612

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



I love the zip skirts from data center! Great finds


----------



## nicole0612

PhoenixH said:


> The second one is from the Airway collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760448
> 
> This is how I style mine. Love the jacket too!



You wear it so well also


----------



## Katel

ari said:


> Katel, you look beautiful in this jacket!


Thank you, ari


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> Gold version
> 
> View attachment 3757867
> View attachment 3757868
> View attachment 3757870



TU TU, TT, for these pics - had not seen this color - argh this fringe is driving me crazy! (In a good way)


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460



THIS is my fave - did not know there was a lighter blue  now I don't know what to do...
TU again TT for the amazing eye candy.


----------



## Katel

DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!



Am so excited for you!! 



win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330


beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460


Love, love!   Thanks TT!


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> What a kind and delightful post.
> Thank you for the supportive words but also your joy and  generosity that shine through each word. Your "crazy love for fringe jacket" is a happy thing.
> Chanel Magic!
> This is a wonderful thread where we can get excited and cheer each other's choices as if they were our own -


Thank you TT.  You have also shown the same here with all your posts!  
This world can use a little more kindness and honesty, don't you agree? Oh and magic of all kinds too


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460





luckylove said:


> I would love to see her standing up to see if it really lays well open.  I am crazy about this particular jacket in theory, but avoided it for fear that it must always be worn closed. I think I will need to try it now, yikes!





Katel said:


> THIS is my fave - did not know there was a lighter blue  now I don't know what to do...
> TU again TT for the amazing eye candy.





chaneljewel said:


> Love, love!   Thanks TT!



I always thought of classic Chanel as round neck/4 pockets.

Now I am thinking outside the box and I really do like the design of this jacket. Even the fringes are growing on me.

The big but is - I am only 5 feet tall ( short) and I feel it will look better on a tall person. Please share your thoughts.

I actually feel most of the Cosmo Collection looks better on taller people but I could be wrong.


----------



## Finnigan

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330


They all look beautiful on you. I especially like the multi-coloured skirt on you. Those jackets are lovely and what a steal at 50%off! Congrats on your great finds.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460


Saw this jacket hanging as I walked passed the Chanel RTW boutique in Bloomingdales today. Legitimately stopped in my tracks before my internal voice of reason took over and said KEEP. WALKING. and reluctantly my feet shuffled forward.


----------



## HADASSA

Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you



Sit I love all your looks, especially your most worn 13P jacket. Can't get more quintessential Chanel than that.

Is the second jacket Paris-Dubai?


----------



## HADASSA

ari said:


> Today my favorite Seoul jacket with data center skirt and blouse from previous seasons
> View attachment 3759915



Ari, I have never really seen you make a wrong styling. Your looks are so inspiring [emoji1360]


----------



## HADASSA

win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



Win, I remember your colours being pink and purple [emoji178][emoji171]

I love the Data Centre multi skirt/shorts on you [emoji1360]


----------



## Finnigan

HADASSA said:


> I always thought of classic Chanel as round neck/4 pockets.
> 
> Now I am thinking outside the box and I really do like the design of this jacket. Even the fringes are growing on me.
> 
> The big but is - I am only 5 feet tall ( short) and I feel it will look better on a tall person. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> I actually feel most of the Cosmo Collection looks better on taller people but I could be wrong.


This jacket is beautiful in person. I love the tweed and am a sucker for the colour. 
To answer your question, I think it is all about proportions and where the lines hit you. Do you have long or short torso...etc. The fringe at the bottom softens the line of the jacket. This jacket can work on a 5foot frame if the proportions are right and you keep the bottom "long" (i.e. Pants that lengthen and shoes to accentuate the length.) 
Go try it and you will know. 
Good luck!


----------



## summergame

HADASSA said:


> I always thought of classic Chanel as round neck/4 pockets.
> 
> Now I am thinking outside the box and I really do like the design of this jacket. Even the fringes are growing on me.
> 
> The big but is - I am only 5 feet tall ( short) and I feel it will look better on a tall person. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> I actually feel most of the Cosmo Collection looks better on taller people but I could be wrong.


 
I'm also 5', tried the blue fringe jacket on and felt it was overwhelming on my frame.  The shoulders were too much and the cut out at the front wasn't flattering for me.  It would look stunning on the right frame.  The black gold fringe jacket was nicer fit in the same size, albeit very small around the bust.

Saw photos of Katy Perry's mom in the blue fringe jacket.


----------



## chaneljewel

HADASSA said:


> I always thought of classic Chanel as round neck/4 pockets.
> 
> Now I am thinking outside the box and I really do like the design of this jacket. Even the fringes are growing on me.
> 
> The big but is - I am only 5 feet tall ( short) and I feel it will look better on a tall person. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> I actually feel most of the Cosmo Collection looks better on taller people but I could be wrong.


I'm only 5'3" and love this jacket on❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

Finnigan said:


> This jacket is beautiful in person. I love the tweed and am a sucker for the colour.
> To answer your question, I think it is all about proportions and where the lines hit you. Do you have long or short torso...etc. The fringe at the bottom softens the line of the jacket. This jacket can work on a 5foot frame if the proportions are right and you keep the bottom "long" (i.e. Pants that lengthen and shoes to accentuate the length.)
> Go try it and you will know.
> Good luck!



Agreed !!! The only way to know is to try it on !! I think aris stylist is not too tall? It looks great on her


----------



## Finnigan

@HADASSA I thought you were thinking about the blue tweed as seen on Katy Perry's mom?  Not sure of her height but it looks nice on her. 

 If so, the "cutout" triangle in the front also helps to draw the eyes up. I believe one of the ladies mentioned a few posts back that there's a "hidden" shape of the Eiffel Tower in the jacket.  (see how the cutout is the empty space at the foot of the tower and as you go up, the buttons also get closer together, which makes up the body of the tower). This helps draw the eyes up and IMO lengthens the line.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah!! I see. Sorry! Got confused as to which fringe jacket. Thanks for explaining the Eiffel Tower


----------



## HADASSA

Finnigan said:


> This jacket is beautiful in person. I love the tweed and am a sucker for the colour.
> To answer your question, I think it is all about proportions and where the lines hit you. Do you have long or short torso...etc. The fringe at the bottom softens the line of the jacket. This jacket can work on a 5foot frame if the proportions are right and you keep the bottom "long" (i.e. Pants that lengthen and shoes to accentuate the length.)
> Go try it and you will know.
> Good luck!





summergame said:


> I'm also 5', tried the blue fringe jacket on and felt it was overwhelming on my frame.  The shoulders were too much and the cut out at the front wasn't flattering for me.  It would look stunning on the right frame.  The black gold fringe jacket was nicer fit in the same size, albeit very small around the bust.
> 
> Saw photos of Katy Perry's mom in the blue fringe jacket.





chaneljewel said:


> I'm only 5'3" and love this jacket on[emoji173]️





Finnigan said:


> @HADASSA I thought you were thinking about the blue tweed as seen on Katy Perry's mom?  Not sure of her height but it looks nice on her.
> 
> If so, the "cutout" triangle in the front also helps to draw the eyes up. I believe one of the ladies mentioned a few posts back that there's a "hidden" shape of the Eiffel Tower in the jacket.  (see how the cutout is the empty space at the foot of the tower and as you go up, the buttons also get closer together, which makes up the body of the tower). This helps draw the eyes up and IMO lengthens the line.



Thank you all for your very valued opinions and pictures of this jacket. 

I love the tweed, the colour and the overall design. And yes, I do believe that I will need to try on to see where the cut-out hits.

I do have a short torso, so I really need something that will elongate the line opposed to chopping it off.

Finnigan, I appreciate the explanation of the "hidden" Tour Eiffel - I would really love to wear something with history/a story.

This Collection really does convey a major part of Coco's life so beautifully [emoji173]️


----------



## HADASSA

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed !!! The only way to know is to try it on !! I think aris stylist is not too tall? It looks great on her
> View attachment 3760574





pigleto972001 said:


> Ah!! I see. Sorry! Got confused as to which fringe jacket. Thanks for explaining the Eiffel Tower



Pigleto, it's OK to be confused. Both Fringe jackets are just so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

Finnigan said:


> @HADASSA I thought you were thinking about the blue tweed as seen on Katy Perry's mom?  Not sure of her height but it looks nice on her.
> 
> If so, the "cutout" triangle in the front also helps to draw the eyes up. I believe one of the ladies mentioned a few posts back that there's a "hidden" shape of the Eiffel Tower in the jacket.  (see how the cutout is the empty space at the foot of the tower and as you go up, the buttons also get closer together, which makes up the body of the tower). This helps draw the eyes up and IMO lengthens the line.


This is so special!


----------



## Sit

HADASSA said:


> Sit I love all your looks, especially your most worn 13P jacket. Can't get more quintessential Chanel than that.
> Thank you very much
> Yes the second jacket is from Cruise 2015 Dubai collection. I love it but it's a delicate fantasy tweed which I wear very rarely.
> 
> Is the second jacket Paris-Dubai?


----------



## baghag21

I love the fringe jackets! 

Thank you to everyone who shared the wonderful and oh-so enabling historical pieces & information of the Chanel fringe jackets, and to those who shared their own beautiful pieces and purchase decision journeys.  

I appreciate the craftsmanship and the whimsical flare of the fringes.  To me, it's an interesting paradoxical juxtaposition of "serious" skills to create a fun & refreshing classic style element.  The Cuba khaki/pink fringe jacket was young & edgy, yet it was obvious that it required skills to make that jacket.  The Cosmopolite fringe jackets are classics to me, with their fun elegance.  I love the blue Eiffel Tower one but I am sitting out the Cosmopolite as wool and I are far from buddies.  However everyone with their beautiful pieces here are so-so enabling! 

A Chanel fringe jacket is a must-have for me.  I am ever hopeful that I will find "the one" in the future collections.


----------



## ari

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket





Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you


Sit, you look fantastic in each one of them!


TankerToad said:


> Your stylist is so enabling
> The jacket is drop dead gorgeous on her -
> Thanks for sharing [emoji173]


Yes, she did look great in this outfit, when she was finished - she had 3 sessions this day, she put flat sandals and that also looked great with the outfit. 


Sit said:


> Got these ones on sale recently


Fantastic!


TankerToad said:


> I personally think the fringe is esthetically beautiful and classic Chanel - the fun part is the added bonus -
> Like you I fell in love with the colorful  fringe jacket but had bought several Cosmopolite jackets already -the Pharrell, the runway beaded jacket and the ecru suit
> I'm a little sad not to get it and I also do not believe it will make it to sale.
> It's been so sought after!
> I'm so happy and a little jealous of  the several lucky women here who bought it-
> BTW I love this picture here too of your stylist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760133


she is great, isn't she?


gracekelly said:


> I never saw the Cruise in the beige color here.  It has turned out to be one of their best jackets in design and usefulness.   I call it the "no brainer" jacket


I love these cruise jackets!


gracekelly said:


> She is so chic and wears it so well and easily.  Love it.


Very french!


pigleto972001 said:


> Aris stylist is chic! Almost makes me want to get that jacket. [emoji75]
> I hope it would make sale so you all can get it    see if it's meant to be !!!


pigleto, she is great Chanel ambassador!


TankerToad said:


> These are Haute Couture Chanel from Spring 2015
> The runway was 2014
> And you can see similar cuts and styles to this season Fall 2017 Metier fringe jackets
> These were Haute Couture partially because of the high cost of the fringe fabrication.
> Not sure if Chanel  had bought the Metier that makes the tweed fringe at this time 2013/2014, making the cost to produce even higher then.
> These jackets are all still gorgeous today IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760265
> View attachment 3760266
> View attachment 3760267
> View attachment 3760269
> View attachment 3760270
> View attachment 3760271


gorgeous!


DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!


I found the skirt, but to out there on me and very expensive.


win28 said:


> Love this outfit and especially that jacket. Simple yet beautiful. Makes me wish I had started with chanel RTW earlier. Hopefully they come up with something similar again.


Thank you Win!


win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330


Gorgeous!, could you please share the number of the pink skirt, I only see a dress at the collection.


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3760461
> View attachment 3760462
> View attachment 3760464
> View attachment 3760465
> 
> 
> More Cosmopolite pictures!![emoji173]


WoW, the lady with the blue jeans is wearing the pre fall boots!


nicole0612 said:


> Love this Ari, classic with a twist!


Thank you Nicole


HADASSA said:


> Ari, I have never really seen you make a wrong styling. Your looks are so inspiring [emoji1360]


HADASSA, thank you!


summergame said:


> I'm also 5', tried the blue fringe jacket on and felt it was overwhelming on my frame.  The shoulders were too much and the cut out at the front wasn't flattering for me.  It would look stunning on the right frame.  The black gold fringe jacket was nicer fit in the same size, albeit very small around the bust.
> 
> Saw photos of Katy Perry's mom in the blue fringe jacket.


Katy Perry is wearing the whinter collection?


pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed !!! The only way to know is to try it on !! I think aris stylist is not too tall? It looks great on her
> View attachment 3760574


No she is about 1,60 cm


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I never saw the Cruise in the beige color here.  It has turned out to be one of their best jackets in design and usefulness.   I call it the "no brainer" jacket





It's very pretty from close up, it has pink beads in the fabric.


----------



## Suzie

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket


You look stunning in all of these looks.


----------



## Sit

Suzie said:


> You look stunning in all of these looks.


Thank you very much


----------



## ms piggy

Sit said:


> Here is how I wore some of my jackets. My favorite is the Paris Cosmopolite beige jacket



You wear them all really well and lend such a youthful vibe to each piece. It is lovely to see each and everyone of us putting our own spin on these jackets and the pairings no matter our age, background, body shapes etc etc. It is telling that your fav piece is from the Ritz collection.



DA Club said:


> Thank you everyone for the continued advice on the jacket!  So as of yesterday afternoon I had decided to pass on this but then I literally could not sleep last night (only slept a couple of hours) thinking about this jacket. It was absolutely ridiculous! Then to wake up this morning and see all these enabling pictures made me realize that if I'm thinking so much about this jacket I'm going to totally regret not getting it! I really appreciate everyone's comments. @ari your pics of the stylist wearing the jacket were amazing, I'm totally going to copy that outfit  @TankerToad thanks so much for showing that past pics of fringe jackets and @gracekelly thanks for easing my mind about the fringe jacket not going out of style!  I can't believe how much damage the Cosmopolite collection has done to my wallet!



Congrats on the special jacket! There are a lot of noise in this world but at the end of the day, we can only listen to our heart and head. I say heart and head, as together they give us the balance needed when it comes to these frivolous yet such joy-inducing stuff. 



win28 said:


> So part 2 of the sale has started at my local stores. This time it's data center and also some airline pieces popped up too at 50% since it's older season.
> 
> Since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airlines collection, was really happy to find these 2 jackets below. I know purple isn't a classic chanel color but since my favorite colors are pink and purple, so it actually works with my wardrobe.
> 
> Also found these cute skirts/shorts from data center.
> 
> View attachment 3760326
> View attachment 3760327
> View attachment 3760328
> View attachment 3760329
> View attachment 3760330



Lovely picks, marked down sales is always tempting especially when the prices are friendlier. Look forward to your action pics on these pieces. My local store just marked down selected pieces of the data centre collection but sadly no Robot jacket /skirt. I didn't leave empty handed though.


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> View attachment 3760821
> 
> It's very pretty from close up, it has pink beads in the fabric.



This is so pretty! And such an easy jacket to wear as well. I hope Chanel does something similar again soon. A gal can wish.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 3760821
> 
> It's very pretty from close up, it has pink beads in the fabric.


So nice!   Love it!


----------



## Sit

[QUOTEs piggy, post: 31504471, member: 22040"]You wear them all really well and lend such a youthful vibe to each piece. It is lovely to see each and everyone of us putting our own spin on these jackets and the pairings no matter our age, background, body shapes etc etc. It is telling that your fav piece is from the Ritz collection.
Thank you sweetheart
The beige Ritz jacket my hubby bought in Paris 31 Rue Combon store for our wedding anniversary and we stayed at the Ritz Paris for a few days where Gabrielle Chanel spent her last 33 years. I was also lucky to visit her apartment at the Ritz, and it was the highlight of our trip. I have broke down with tears got very emotional. The view from her apartment to Place Vendome was incredible. That is why this collection will be very special one to my heart I have attached few photos I hope I am not way out of topic here and you don't mind. They have kept the original interior design and some original pieces of furniture.






Congrats on the special jacket! There are a lot of noise in this world but at the end of the day, we can only listen to our heart and head. I say heart and head, as together they give us the balance needed when it comes to these frivolous yet such joy-inducing stuff.



Lovely picks, marked down sales is always tempting especially when the prices are friendlier. Look forward to your action pics on these pieces. My local store just marked down selected pieces of the data centre collection but sadly no Robot jacket /skirt. I didn't leave empty handed though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sit

[QUOTEs piggy, post: 31504471, member: 22040"]You wear them all really well and lend such a youthful vibe to each piece. It is lovely to see each and everyone of us putting our own spin on these jackets and the pairings no matter our age, background, body shapes etc etc. It is telling that your fav piece is from the Ritz collection.
Thank you sweetheart
The beige Ritz jacket my hubby bought in Paris 31 Rue Combon store for our wedding anniversary and we stayed at the Ritz Paris for a few days where Gabrielle Chanel spent her last 33 years. I was also lucky to visit her apartment at the Ritz, and it was the highlight of my trip. I have broke down with tears got very emotional. The view from her apartment to Place Vendome was incredible. That is why this collection will be very special one to my heart I have attached few photos I hope I am not way out of topic here and you don't mind. They have kept the original interior design and some original pieces of   furniture.
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3760953



View attachment 3760961
View attachment 3760963
View attachment 3760965









Congrats on the special jacket! There are a lot of noise in this world but at the end of the day, we can only listen to our heart and head. I say heart and head, as together they give us the balance needed when it comes to these frivolous yet such joy-inducing stuff.



Lovely picks, marked down sales is always tempting especially when the prices are friendlier. Look forward to your action pics on these pieces. My local store just marked down selected pieces of the data centre collection but sadly no Robot jacket /skirt. I didn't leave empty handed though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 911snowball

Sit, thank you so  much for sharing the incredible photos from Paris Ritz.  What an incredible experience to be in the apartment and share such a wonderful occasion.  These photos have put me in such a good mood today - you transported me from my office to a beautiful place for a few moments!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you for the pics !!! Such a special trip for you and your husband. Something you'll remember forever

I see echoes of the ecru jacket in the door [emoji376]


----------



## Sit

911snowball said:


> Sit, thank you so  much for sharing the incredible photos from Paris Ritz.  What an incredible experience to be in the apartment and share such a wonderful occasion.  These photos have put me in such a good mood today - you transported me from my office to a beautiful place for a few moments!


Thank you for your kind words, I am sorry to get off the topic though just got excited to share my experience. I really want that fringe jacket now


----------



## pigleto972001

This is totally on topic  we can see the inspiration for his cosmopolite line. And I've not seen pics of her apartment before. I got the scarf that says coco chanel suite 202 and it was cool to see the door tag in real life


----------



## Sit

PhoenixH said:


> The second one is from the Airway collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760448
> 
> This is how I style mine. Love the jacket too!


Looks stunning on you, and I love that it's easy to wear. I had a lot of compliments at work for this jacket


----------



## Sit

nicole0612 said:


> You look fantastic!


Thank you beautiful


----------



## Sit

pigleto972001 said:


> This is totally on topic  we can see the inspiration for his cosmopolite line. And I've not seen pics of her apartment before. I got the scarf that says coco chanel suite 202 and it was cool to see the door tag in real life


The apartment had her spirit in it, I could feel it everywhere. I would love to visit her first apartment at Rue Combon one day too. I am so glad to find this thread and see how passionate everyone is about Chanel RTW and very welcoming, kind and friendly. I guess a lady who wears Chanel is very classy, well mannered and put together, I can feel it in everyone's comments. Thank you


----------



## EmileH

Sit said:


> The apartment had her spirit in it, I could feel it everywhere. I would love to visit her first apartment at Rue Combon one day too. I am so glad to find this thread and see how passionate everyone is about Chanel RTW and very welcoming, kind and friendly. I guess a lady who wears Chanel is very classy, well mannered and put together, I can feel it in everyone's comments. Thank you



Lovely photos and story. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## HADASSA

Sit said:


> Thank you sweetheart
> The beige Ritz jacket my hubby bought in Paris 31 Rue Combon store for our wedding anniversary and we stayed at the Ritz Paris for a few days where Gabrielle Chanel spent her last 33 years. I was also lucky to visit her apartment at the Ritz, and it was the highlight of my trip. I have broke down with tears got very emotional. The view from her apartment to Place Vendome was incredible. That is why this collection will be very special one to my heart I have attached few photos I hope I am not way out of topic here and you don't mind. They have kept the original interior design and some original pieces of   furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760948
> 
> View attachment 3760952
> View attachment 3760953
> View attachment 3760954
> View attachment 3760956
> View attachment 3760960
> View attachment 3760961
> View attachment 3760963
> View attachment 3760965



H A P P Y   A N N I V E R S A R Y

Thank you for sharing the story behind your ecru jacket - I can see why it will be more special.

These pictures have given me a greater appreciation for this collection and wish I can own a piece of this Fashion history [emoji1360]

Love your dress BTW [emoji7]


----------



## Sit

HADASSA said:


> H A P P Y   A N N I V E R S A R Y
> 
> Thank you for sharing the story behind your ecru jacket - I can see why it will be more special.
> 
> These pictures have given me a greater appreciation for this collection and wish I can own a piece of this Fashion history [emoji1360]
> 
> Love your dress BTW [emoji7]


Thank you Hadassa
I thought the dress would go in theme with Chanel's black and white colors


----------



## Sit

There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.


----------



## pigleto972001

Both look great on you. I can not get enough of the fringe jacket ! It wasn't for me but I love seeing others try it


----------



## Genie27

Sit said:


> Here couple of more pictures, thank you


All your pictures are lovely, Sit - you wear your pieces so beautifully. Welcome, and please do share more with us. And thanks for posting the Coco suite pics!!


----------



## ms piggy

Sit said:


> Thank you sweetheart
> The beige Ritz jacket my hubby bought in Paris 31 Rue Combon store for our wedding anniversary and we stayed at the Ritz Paris for a few days where Gabrielle Chanel spent her last 33 years. I was also lucky to visit her apartment at the Ritz, and it was the highlight of my trip. I have broke down with tears got very emotional. The view from her apartment to Place Vendome was incredible. That is why this collection will be very special one to my heart I have attached few photos I hope I am not way out of topic here and you don't mind. They have kept the original interior design and some original pieces of   furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760948
> 
> View attachment 3760952
> View attachment 3760953
> View attachment 3760954
> View attachment 3760956
> View attachment 3760960
> View attachment 3760961
> View attachment 3760963
> View attachment 3760965



Thank you for sharing the photos and stories with us. It is a lovely treat after a long day at work. We see snippets of the apartment in the Cosmopolite promotional video and what a thrill to see it in person. One of my SAs shared this pic of the Ritz apartment.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ms piggy do share your velcro goody w us


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Ms piggy do share your velcro goody w us


 
Haha patience patience. Had a major presentation in the morning which lasted till lunch time and dashed to the boutique straight after. So these were the marked down pieces I tried and considered. First two pics taken on a previous visit.


----------



## Sit

ms piggy said:


> Haha patience patience. Had a major presentation in the morning which lasted till lunch time and dashed to the boutique straight after. So these were the marked down pieces I tried and considered. First two pics taken on a previous visit.
> 
> View attachment 3761138
> View attachment 3761139
> View attachment 3761140



You look beautiful
I like the second and the third one on you more.


----------



## ms piggy

But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153



This is s great jacket! I have never seen it. Well done. It looks great on you.


----------



## Sit

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153


Congrats on your new jacket ! Great choice, will get a lot of wear out of it as you could style it in many different ways.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wonderful choice !!! My store had that jacket in. It's a similar style to the colorful and fun striped jacket w bright pink velcro that Nicole looked so good in 

My store might still have it if anyone is interested.


----------



## luckylove

Sit said:


> There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.



Both look great on you! The fringe jacket is especially beautiful and eye catching on you!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Thanks for the beautiful photos of the apartment, sit.   Fabulous and elegant!   So inspiring too!!


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Wonderful choice !!! My store had that jacket in. It's a similar style to the colorful and fun striped jacket w bright pink velcro that Nicole looked so good in
> 
> My store might still have it if anyone is interested.



Now I see it! Thanks. This version comes with matching high waisted wide legged pants which was a bit much for me together. Did I mention this jacket has pockets??


----------



## 911snowball

pigleto972001 said:


> Wonderful choice !!! My store had that jacket in. It's a similar style to the colorful and fun striped jacket w bright pink velcro that Nicole looked so good in
> 
> My store might still have it if anyone is interested.


Dear Pigleto:  I am would love this jacket.  You may remember I had hoped to find the similar style but I needed the 36. I actually like this style even better.  Do you remember what size it was that your store had?


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3760821
> 
> It's very pretty from close up, it has pink beads in the fabric.


I would have loved this!  the beads make it really special.  what a shame that they did not do that with the black with a black bead.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Haha patience patience. Had a major presentation in the morning which lasted till lunch time and dashed to the boutique straight after. So these were the marked down pieces I tried and considered. First two pics taken on a previous visit.
> 
> View attachment 3761138
> View attachment 3761139
> View attachment 3761140


I agree about the 2nd and third jackets.  Very flattering to your figure!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sit said:


> There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.



Love both styles on you and particularly the cute puffer jacket. My daughter looks for something like this everywhere but on a teenage budget plus the allure of Chanel, I told her to wait for Zara [emoji772][emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

Sit said:


> [QUOTEs piggy, post: 31504471, member: 22040"]You wear them all really well and lend such a youthful vibe to each piece. It is lovely to see each and everyone of us putting our own spin on these jackets and the pairings no matter our age, background, body shapes etc etc. It is telling that your fav piece is from the Ritz collection.
> Thank you sweetheart
> The beige Ritz jacket my hubby bought in Paris 31 Rue Combon store for our wedding anniversary and we stayed at the Ritz Paris for a few days where Gabrielle Chanel spent her last 33 years. I was also lucky to visit her apartment at the Ritz, and it was the highlight of my trip. I have broke down with tears got very emotional. The view from her apartment to Place Vendome was incredible. That is why this collection will be very special one to my heart I have attached few photos I hope I am not way out of topic here and you don't mind. They have kept the original interior design and some original pieces of   furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760948
> 
> View attachment 3760952
> View attachment 3760953
> View attachment 3760954
> View attachment 3760956
> View attachment 3760960
> View attachment 3760961
> View attachment 3760963
> View attachment 3760965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the special jacket! There are a lot of noise in this world but at the end of the day, we can only listen to our heart and head. I say heart and head, as together they give us the balance needed when it comes to these frivolous yet such joy-inducing stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely picks, marked down sales is always tempting especially when the prices are friendlier. Look forward to your action pics on these pieces. My local store just marked down selected pieces of the data centre collection but sadly no Robot jacket /skirt. I didn't leave empty handed though.


[/QUOTE]
What a lovely experience for you and one that will always be with you!  You certainly look comfortable in that suite!   All your clothing choices are wonderful and I agree with the other posters that it is so nice to see your youthful and elegant looks!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Love both styles on you and particularly the cute puffer jacket. My daughter looks for something like this everywhere but on a teenage budget plus the allure of Chanel, I told her to wait for Zara [emoji772][emoji177]



hahahaha!  Yes, wait for Zara or mom will have to keep  working to pay off DD's clothing bills


When my mother bought me something that was expensive, she always said "don't tell your father."


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153



Perfect choice, I guess it's the same tweed than the navy one with lapels. That's my most comfortable Chanel tweed , very robust but light and you can wear it all year round.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> hahahaha!  Yes, wait for Zara or mom will have to keep  working to pay off DD's clothing bills
> 
> 
> When my mother bought me something that was expensive, she always said "don't tell your father."



Haha. Actually, it's something we say a lot. But I was relieved DD refused the flashy Cuba T my SA wanted her to wear. She wants to keep a reasonable profile for her age. Hope it lasts [emoji3]


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> Dear Pigleto:  I am would love this jacket.  You may remember I had hoped to find the similar style but I needed the 36. I actually like this style even better.  Do you remember what size it was that your store had?



I will ask !!!! I think it was 38 maybe.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153



Wow I love this one too! I am a sucker for a mandarin collar. Must resist...must resist...


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you!  I am sure I could have it altered if only one size too large.


----------



## pigleto972001

I want to say it was maybe a 38. And it ran a little snug on me prob due to shoulders. I'll put an Apb out from a few places for you  haha.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> Haha patience patience. Had a major presentation in the morning which lasted till lunch time and dashed to the boutique straight after. So these were the marked down pieces I tried and considered. First two pics taken on a previous visit.
> 
> View attachment 3761138
> View attachment 3761139
> View attachment 3761140



Gorgeous pics! The second jacket was on my wishlist but it was elusive 
So glad you found it!


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153



 Beautiful choice!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Wonderful choice !!! My store had that jacket in. It's a similar style to the colorful and fun striped jacket w bright pink velcro that Nicole looked so good in
> 
> My store might still have it if anyone is interested.



Don't tempt me!!


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Don't tempt me!!



Haha I see it was already claimed


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh I have multiple stores to ask !!! Hahaha. There's chanel love to go around. Hopefully I can help y'all out. Still waiting to hear


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I would have loved this!  the beads make it really special.  what a shame that they did not do that with the black with a black bead.


I think the black one is perfect as is, with the slightly rough and open  weave.  Each of the three colors this jacket came in is so different even though the shape is the same.


----------



## Sit

What a lovely experience for you and one that will always be with you!  You certainly look comfortable in that suite!   All your clothing choices are wonderful and I agree with the other posters that it is so nice to see your youthful and elegant looks![/QUOTE]
Thank you gracekelly 
That is very kind of you I believe Chanel is very versatile and is for everyone, yang and old, short and and tall, modern and conservative, classy and edgy


----------



## win28

argcdg said:


> I love every one of these pieces!  Which ones did you buy?



All [emoji28] I tried very hard to be selective but they were just too tempting especially with the discount. Since I'm quite new to chanel RTW, I also didn't feel like I was getting anything where I already had similar ones etc. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I like this summer jackets very much! They'll be so wearable [emoji323].
> The pink skirt is adorable !
> Also in admiration of the gold cosmo slings[emoji173]️



Thanks so much. I'm happy I was able to find sale pieces I love in both my favorite colors (pink and purple). The pink skirt I actually never saw during the season as my SA said they had all been spoken for by their VVIPs before season launched. Just happened that one of them was returned during the sale time and since the season was over, it got added to the sale too. 



nicole0612 said:


> I love the zip skirts from data center! Great finds



Thanks nicole0612. I love them too and see them being quite versatile and easy to mix & match with 



Finnigan said:


> They all look beautiful on you. I especially like the multi-coloured skirt on you. Those jackets are lovely and what a steal at 50%off! Congrats on your great finds.



Thanks very much. I love the jackets too and since I hadn't started with chanel RTW at the time of the airline collection, it's nice to still be able to have something from it. 



HADASSA said:


> Win, I remember your colours being pink and purple [emoji178][emoji171]
> 
> I love the Data Centre multi skirt/shorts on you [emoji1360]



Wow, good memory dear. Yes that hasn't changed. I still love these colors so much so that baby son actually started to say "pink" and even "purple" before the other colors. Lol


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> Found a picture of the cosmopolite blue fringe jacket worn open
> This is fabulousness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760460



Love this. The colors are so pretty, and I also thought it had to be worn closed to look good. Good to see it's not the case.


----------



## Sit

Pourquoipas said:


> Love both styles on you and particularly the cute puffer jacket. My daughter looks for something like this everywhere but on a teenage budget plus the allure of Chanel, I told her to wait for Zara [emoji772][emoji177]


Thank you
Still contemplating between the puffer and fringe jackets as I can only afford one even though the price difference is huge but still. I have spent too much on this trip, will try to save now now that I have joined the PF I don't think it will be possible lol


----------



## win28

HADASSA said:


> I always thought of classic Chanel as round neck/4 pockets.
> 
> Now I am thinking outside the box and I really do like the design of this jacket. Even the fringes are growing on me.
> 
> The big but is - I am only 5 feet tall ( short) and I feel it will look better on a tall person. Please share your thoughts.
> 
> I actually feel most of the Cosmo Collection looks better on taller people but I could be wrong.



This jacket is gorgeous and the color so pretty too. I tried the other fringe jacket and what with the fringes across the chest as well as fringes on the bottom plus sleeves, it just looked too busy on me given my short height. This one I think may work tho as it doesn't have as many fringes. So I think if you can, try it and see if it works for you dear.


----------



## win28

ms piggy said:


> Lovely picks, marked down sales is always tempting especially when the prices are friendlier. Look forward to your action pics on these pieces. My local store just marked down selected pieces of the data centre collection but sadly no Robot jacket /skirt. I didn't leave empty handed though.



Thanks ms piggy. Yes I already loved the skirts from data center even when I saw them during the season but managed to resist buying. At sale prices tho, they were just too tempting.

Robot jacket/skirt sold out very quickly here even during the season. Love the jacket you did bring home tho! 




ari said:


> Gorgeous!, could you please share the number of the pink skirt, I only see a dress at the collection.



Sure ari. The pink skirt product code is:
P56695 K07388 MC963

It's the one in this runway shot below. My SA messaged earlier that they now also have the matching cardigan below on sale so I will go in to take a look later this week and see if worth getting as a set.


----------



## Finnigan

ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153


Oh ms piggy glad to be twins with you on this one. You are so right.  This jacket is such an easy piece that works with so much. I love it and have worn it so much already. You are so lucky to get it on sale too!


----------



## win28

Here's a close up shot of the skirt that my SA had sent me.


----------



## Finnigan

Sit said:


> There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.


You look great in both. Clearly you wear Chanel well -- from the elegant beige/cream cosmo jacket to this fun casual puffer -- I love your style vibe!

Thanks for also sharing those photos of Coco's apt. What an incredible experience that must have been to sit in history and absorbed the energy.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I think the black one is perfect as is, with the slightly rough and open  weave.  Each of the three colors this jacket came in is so different even though the shape is the same.


I agree it is pretty perfect as it is as it is my no brainer.  Beads might have given me pause and made me think!


----------



## Finnigan

911snowball said:


> Thank you!  I am sure I could have it altered if only one size too large.


It also came in black (with black velcro) which could be dressed up a little more. (And down the road if you decide to remove the velcros, a brooch will dress it up beautifully)  
So if you love the cut you could try to locate either colour (if u are not tied to the navy). Hope this is helpful


----------



## HADASSA

win28 said:


> Wow, good memory dear. Yes that hasn't changed. I still love these colors so much so that baby son actually started to say "pink" and even "purple" before the other colors. Lol



Has it been that long - "baby son" [emoji170]

Congratulations [emoji324][emoji898][emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## dharma

Sit said:


> Thank you
> Still contemplating between the puffer and fringe jackets as I can only afford one even though the price difference is huge but still. I have spent too much on this trip, will try to save now now that I have joined the PF I don't think it will be possible lol


You look beautiful and radiant in everything! I love how you wear Chanel and it doesn't wear you. Congratulations on your anniversary, it's so nice that your trip was incredibly special with the apartment tour. 
You should get the fringe jacket, too


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.


Both adorable. Love the Fringe jacket on you. However as you say the price difference between the two is huge. Which do you love more and which would you wear more and of course how much is your budget smashed?
Trust me I know the feeling. The esthetic, the fabrics, the cuts and the 1930's France vibe of the entire collection has stolen my heart.
Thank you for your photos and for sharing.
Let us know what you decide.
If you scroll back I posted several photos of the short nylon Puffer being styled on IG and also loads of IG photos of the Fringe jacket in action.
Sometimes when I see jackets styled it helps me decide.
Good Luck!!


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> You look beautiful and radiant in everything! I love how you wear Chanel and it doesn't wear you. Congratulations on your anniversary, it's so nice that your trip was incredibly special with the apartment tour.
> You should get the fringe jacket, too


THIS!!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect choice, I guess it's the same tweed than the navy one with lapels. That's my most comfortable Chanel tweed , very robust but light and you can wear it all year round.



It was really down to the black with navy trim that Ari and you have and navy the round colour one I picked. I think the twwed composition could be slightly different. Here is a pic of the tag. Is it similar? 




ailoveresale said:


> Wow I love this one too! I am a sucker for a mandarin collar. Must resist...must resist...



We have quite similar taste it appears. I went for this one instead of the black/navy contrasting trim (initial contender) as I prefer the subtlety of the round collar. It is classic with a velcro twist. It is an easy and under the radar jacket to throw on and the velcro just amused me to no end when I think of the whimsicality of the great mind of Karl.



911snowball said:


> Thank you!  I am sure I could have it altered if only one size too large.



Hope you're able to track down jacket. Are you eyeing the same?



Sit said:


> Thank you
> Still contemplating between the puffer and fringe jackets as I can only afford one even though the price difference is huge but still. I have spent too much on this trip, will try to save now now that I have joined the PF I don't think it will be possible lol



Well both the fringe and crop puffer would be quite different from the rest of your Chanel jackets. I do like the vibe of the puffer on you. This thread is highly enabling and dangerous. But sometimes it's good to step back, slow down and enjoy the fruits while living variously through the rest. Cheering on the side line is fun too.



Finnigan said:


> Oh ms piggy glad to be twins with you on this one. You are so right.  This jacket is such an easy piece that works with so much. I love it and have worn it so much already. You are so lucky to get it on sale too!



Yay twins! Thanks for the information as I was not aware of this version of the jacket in solid colours like black and navy. Probably drawn out by the more colourful and standout pieces of the data centre collection. I was going to pick the black with contrasting navy trim but when my SA pulled out this one (she knows me well), it just seemed the perfect velcro choice to add to my collection. And it being navy and there being pockets just sealed the deal. The unassuming cut of the jacket means that keeping the velcro on the jacket for years to come would not seem so out of place in the future. The velcro puts a smile on my face thinking of Karl's cheeky creativeness.


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> Thank you!  I am sure I could have it altered if only one size too large.



Sadly I never did hear back from Neimans. Nordies and bergdorf did not buy the black jacket. I'll let you know if I do hear back from NM [emoji846]


----------



## Sit

ms piggy said:


> It was really down to the black with navy trim that Ari and you have and navy the round colour one I picked. I think the twwed composition could be slightly different. Here is a pic of the tag. Is it similar?
> View attachment 3761789
> 
> 
> 
> We have quite similar taste it appears. I went for this one instead of the black/navy contrasting trim (initial contender) as I prefer the subtlety of the round collar. It is classic with a velcro twist. It is an easy and under the radar jacket to throw on and the velcro just amused me to no end when I think of the whimsicality of the great mind of Karl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're able to track down jacket. Are you eyeing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Well both the fringe and crop puffer would be quite different from the rest of your Chanel jackets. I do like the vibe of the puffer on you. This thread is highly enabling and dangerous. But sometimes it's good to step back, slow down and enjoy the fruits while living variously through the rest. Cheering on the side line is fun too.
> Thank you very much
> You are right, there will be another collections coming out soon in the main time I should be enjoying what I have  I am looking forward to the Cruise collection in December, looks very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay twins! Thanks for the information as I was not aware of this version of the jacket in solid colours like black and navy. Probably drawn out by the more colourful and standout pieces of the data centre collection. I was going to pick the black with contrasting navy trim but when my SA pulled out this one (she knows me well), it just seemed the perfect velcro choice to add to my collection. And it being navy and there being pockets just sealed the deal. The unassuming cut of the jacket means that keeping the velcro on the jacket for years to come would not seem so out of place in the future. The velcro puts a smile on my face thinking of Karl's cheeky creativeness.


----------



## Sit

TankerToad said:


> Both adorable. Love the Fringe jacket on you. However as you say the price difference between the two is huge. Which do you love more and which would you wear more and of course how much is your budget smashed?
> Trust me I know the feeling. The esthetic, the fabrics, the cuts and the 1930's France vibe of the entire collection has stolen my heart.
> Thank you for your photos and for sharing.
> Let us know what you decide.
> If you scroll back I posted several photos of the short nylon Puffer being styled on IG and also loads of IG photos of the Fringe jacket in action.
> Sometimes when I see jackets styled it helps me decide.
> Good Luck!!


Thank you very much sweetie
I love them both, but will give myself the time to think. I might get the puffer now and wait and hope that the fringe will go on sale  thank you for photos it helps a lot


----------



## Sit

Finnigan said:


> You look great in both. Clearly you wear Chanel well -- from the elegant beige/cream cosmo jacket to this fun casual puffer -- I love your style vibe!
> 
> Thanks for also sharing those photos of Coco's apt. What an incredible experience that must have been to sit in history and absorbed the energy.


Thank you Finnigan,
Being at the apartment was my dream for a long time, it felt like going back in time when she used to live there. I can imagine how many famous people, her friends have been there to have an afternoon tea with mademoiselle  enjoy your day


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> Thank you very much sweetie
> I love them both, but will give myself the time to think. I might get the puffer now and wait and hope that the fringe will go on sale  thank you for photos it helps a lot



The puffer is young and fun and as ms piggy said it's very different from what you have now 
It's a great choice 
Also not all the Boutiques ordered it so it's pretty special in that way too 
You have a lovely collection- now you can enjoy wearing it all
[emoji173]


----------



## Sit

win28 said:


> Here's a close up shot of the skirt that my SA had sent me.
> 
> View attachment 3761381


I love it


----------



## ari

Sit said:


> There is another one I like along with the fringe jacket, cropped puffer jacket. Could dress it down or up.


Just love this fringe jacket!


ms piggy said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos and stories with us. It is a lovely treat after a long day at work. We see snippets of the apartment in the Cosmopolite promotional video and what a thrill to see it in person. One of my SAs shared this pic of the Ritz apartment.


very strange - I never noticed a cream room in this apartment - everything was so colorful, but I might had been dizzy from all the Chanel pieces placed inside!


ms piggy said:


> Haha patience patience. Had a major presentation in the morning which lasted till lunch time and dashed to the boutique straight after. So these were the marked down pieces I tried and considered. First two pics taken on a previous visit.
> 
> View attachment 3761138
> View attachment 3761139
> View attachment 3761140





ms piggy said:


> But in the end, a simple navy/grey jacket which I had not seen prior to today made the cut. This jacket is extremely difficult to photograph, none of the photos here captured accurately the colour and the cut/fit. It is an easy and lightweight piece that would work well with the rest of my wardrobe. At least it is not yet another black jacket!
> 
> View attachment 3761148
> View attachment 3761149
> View attachment 3761153





ms piggy said:


> Now I see it! Thanks. This version comes with matching high waisted wide legged pants which was a bit much for me together. Did I mention this jacket has pockets??
> 
> View attachment 3761208


Love everything on you! BUT the last 2 from your first post are just made for you!
The navy is really great easy to wear - love it with the pink skirt!, for the pants - i'm not sure just because of the fabric.


gracekelly said:


> I would have loved this!  the beads make it really special.  what a shame that they did not do that with the black with a black bead.


You have to really stare to see the beads.


win28 said:


> Here's a close up shot of the skirt that my SA had sent me.
> 
> View attachment 3761381


Thank you Win! my SM couldn't find this, but found another pink/blue that I bought I have the cardigan in the same color, just hope it will be not too short on me!


gracekelly said:


> I agree it is pretty perfect as it is as it is my no brainer.  Beads might have given me pause and made me think!


yes, and easier to dry clean!


ms piggy said:


> It was really down to the black with navy trim that Ari and you have and navy the round colour one I picked. I think the twwed composition could be slightly different. Here is a pic of the tag. Is it similar?
> View attachment 3761789
> 
> 
> 
> We have quite similar taste it appears. I went for this one instead of the black/navy contrasting trim (initial contender) as I prefer the subtlety of the round collar. It is classic with a velcro twist. It is an easy and under the radar jacket to throw on and the velcro just amused me to no end when I think of the whimsicality of the great mind of Karl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're able to track down jacket. Are you eyeing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Well both the fringe and crop puffer would be quite different from the rest of your Chanel jackets. I do like the vibe of the puffer on you. This thread is highly enabling and dangerous. But sometimes it's good to step back, slow down and enjoy the fruits while living variously through the rest. Cheering on the side line is fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay twins! Thanks for the information as I was not aware of this version of the jacket in solid colours like black and navy. Probably drawn out by the more colourful and standout pieces of the data centre collection. I was going to pick the black with contrasting navy trim but when my SA pulled out this one (she knows me well), it just seemed the perfect velcro choice to add to my collection. And it being navy and there being pockets just sealed the deal. The unassuming cut of the jacket means that keeping the velcro on the jacket for years to come would not seem so out of place in the future. The velcro puts a smile on my face thinking of Karl's cheeky creativeness.



I'll check the label tonight, but i thought it's more wool.


----------



## ari

win28 said:


> Here's a close up shot of the skirt that my SA had sent me.
> 
> View attachment 3761381



Thank you for posting this picture! Very beautiful indeed!
Here is mine


I have this cardigan- I'm not sure they will go together 


Yours really go well together 


In the description however it says dress? 
I sized down on the cardigan for more fitted look. 


It's great with the leather jacket but too much [emoji383] for too much logo 
This is similar but a bit muted in terms of color


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you for posting this picture! Very beautiful indeed!
> Here is mine
> View attachment 3761924
> 
> I have this cardigan- I'm not sure they will go together
> View attachment 3761925
> 
> Yours really go well together
> View attachment 3761926
> 
> In the description however it says dress?
> I sized down on the cardigan for more fitted look.
> View attachment 3761927
> 
> It's great with the leather jacket but too much [emoji383] for too much logo
> This is similar but a bit muted in terms of color
> View attachment 3761929



It's so nice to have these colors for summer! They all look very nice. As always I really fall in love with a collection when it's time to wear it ( and sales start [emoji12]) 
As you said it's difficult to pick winter pieces in the heat of summer !


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> It was really down to the black with navy trim that Ari and you have and navy the round colour one I picked. I think the twwed composition could be slightly different. Here is a pic of the tag. Is it similar?
> View attachment 3761789
> 
> 
> 
> We have quite similar taste it appears. I went for this one instead of the black/navy contrasting trim (initial contender) as I prefer the subtlety of the round collar. It is classic with a velcro twist. It is an easy and under the radar jacket to throw on and the velcro just amused me to no end when I think of the whimsicality of the great mind of Karl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you're able to track down jacket. Are you eyeing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Well both the fringe and crop puffer would be quite different from the rest of your Chanel jackets. I do like the vibe of the puffer on you. This thread is highly enabling and dangerous. But sometimes it's good to step back, slow down and enjoy the fruits while living variously through the rest. Cheering on the side line is fun too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay twins! Thanks for the information as I was not aware of this version of the jacket in solid colours like black and navy. Probably drawn out by the more colourful and standout pieces of the data centre collection. I was going to pick the black with contrasting navy trim but when my SA pulled out this one (she knows me well), it just seemed the perfect velcro choice to add to my collection. And it being navy and there being pockets just sealed the deal. The unassuming cut of the jacket means that keeping the velcro on the jacket for years to come would not seem so out of place in the future. The velcro puts a smile on my face thinking of Karl's cheeky creativeness.



Mine / lapels has the same composition !


----------



## Sit

I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer


----------



## Sit

Pourquoipas said:


> It's so nice to have these colors for summer! They all look very nice. As always I really fall in love with a collection when it's time to wear it ( and sales start [emoji12])
> As you said it's difficult to pick winter pieces in the heat of summer !


Beautiful colors for summer. Sales in Australia have ended. I love the pink skirt


----------



## EmileH

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



It looks beautiful as a dress.


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



How pretty is this?
I tried this one when it was new season and couldn't figure out how it was supposed to be worn -
Now I see- it's perfection on you 
The uniqueness of the hem adds interest to the dress
Great choice !


----------



## Sit

TankerToad said:


> How pretty is this?
> I tried this one when it was new season and couldn't figure out how it was supposed to be worn -
> Now I see- it's perfection on you
> The uniqueness of the hem adds interest to the dress
> Great choice !


Thank you
It works as a dress on me as I am only 159cm 
I could wear with heels or flat sandals for more casual look. It's very beautiful knit with light sequins running through it. I am happy with it. I must say this years sale been great, lot more variety. What did you get this season on sale or from new collection?


----------



## luckylove

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



This is really cute on you! Great to find it on sale. My boutique still has a couple of the matching mini skirts for anyone interested.


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel LA style at a Chanel dinner last night in LA


----------



## TankerToad

The smashing blue fringe jacket open and in action


----------



## ms piggy

ari said:


> very strange - I never noticed a cream room in this apartment - everything was so colorful, but I might had been dizzy from all the Chanel pieces placed inside!
> 
> Love everything on you! BUT the last 2 from your first post are just made for you!
> The navy is really great easy to wear - love it with the pink skirt!, for the pants - i'm not sure just because of the fabric.



I think that photo of Coco's Ritz apartment was probably heavily filtered. And yes I agree the material for the navy pants isn't the best for trousers.


----------



## ari

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer


It looks fantastic on you! 


ms piggy said:


> I think that photo of Coco's Ritz apartment was probably heavily filtered. And yes I agree the material for the navy pants isn't the best for trousers.



Here are some pictures, now I'm sorry i didn't take better pictures of the apartment, I was mostly concentrated on the collection


----------



## cafecreme15

Pourquoipas said:


> Haha. Actually, it's something we say a lot. But I was relieved DD refused the flashy Cuba T my SA wanted her to wear. She wants to keep a reasonable profile for her age. Hope it lasts [emoji3]



Too funny! My parents really indulged when I was younger and now that I am starting out on my own it is all but impossible to pare down...it's really better to build up to these things than to get acclimated at a young age!


----------



## ms piggy

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



A lovely dress and fit on you. We do have a separate thread for other non-jacket rtw discussions; to help us stay on topic here as well as who doesn't love more threads (and photos) of more beautiful Chanel?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...chat-info-thread.575102/page-39#post-31508051


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Just love this fringe jacket!
> 
> very strange - I never noticed a cream room in this apartment - everything was so colorful, but I might had been dizzy from all the Chanel pieces placed inside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love everything on you! BUT the last 2 from your first post are just made for you!
> The navy is really great easy to wear - love it with the pink skirt!, for the pants - i'm not sure just because of the fabric.
> 
> You have to really stare to see the beads.
> 
> Thank you Win! my SM couldn't find this, but found another pink/blue that I bought I have the cardigan in the same color, just hope it will be not too short on me!
> 
> yes, and easier to dry clean!
> 
> 
> I'll check the label tonight, but i thought it's more wool.



I love the darker skirt that you found! So pretty


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Thank you for posting this picture! Very beautiful indeed!
> Here is mine
> View attachment 3761924
> 
> I have this cardigan- I'm not sure they will go together
> View attachment 3761925
> 
> Yours really go well together
> View attachment 3761926
> 
> In the description however it says dress?
> I sized down on the cardigan for more fitted look.
> View attachment 3761927
> 
> It's great with the leather jacket but too much [emoji383] for too much logo
> This is similar but a bit muted in terms of color
> View attachment 3761929



Really love the blue one also! The mix and match styling is fun.


----------



## nicole0612

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



This looks beautiful on your petite frame.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried for fun. The 40 fits perfectly. It's just too expensive. This time I was more careful and fringe made it zip free 

It was cute w my cuba shorts.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oops trigger happy w the send button.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.



Pretty!! These shorts and your tank were great buys, they work as the base for so many things.


----------



## win28

ari said:


> Thank you for posting this picture! Very beautiful indeed!
> Here is mine
> View attachment 3761924
> 
> I have this cardigan- I'm not sure they will go together
> View attachment 3761925
> 
> Yours really go well together
> View attachment 3761926
> 
> In the description however it says dress?
> I sized down on the cardigan for more fitted look.
> View attachment 3761927
> 
> It's great with the leather jacket but too much [emoji383] for too much logo
> This is similar but a bit muted in terms of color
> View attachment 3761929



I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.

My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic. 

Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.


----------



## win28

TankerToad said:


> The smashing blue fringe jacket open and in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762146



Beautiful! Looks good open too


----------



## win28

Sit said:


> I picked this one on sale, it's actually a tunic but I am going to wear it as a mini dress Would look great in summer



Looks great on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449


Very pretty.  I would suggest wearing the camisole and skirt together with a more structured and fitted jacket for contrast.  The cardi covers the pockets on the skirt, so I would wear the cardi with a more fitted dress or pants.


----------



## 911snowball

This shade of pink is lovely!  Very pretty and I think the pieces are very versatile.  I do agree that it would be better  not do all three at once. I also really like the shoes- I need to get these for sure!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.


Perfect on you!  Are you sure you don't want it?  So nice!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Very pretty.  I would suggest wearing the camisole and skirt together with a more structured and fitted jacket for contrast.  The cardi covers the pockets on the skirt, so I would wear the cardi with a more fitted dress or pants.


Agree with this.  The pink is so pretty!


----------



## chaneljewel

win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449


Agree with your SA on the jacket.  I think it's the way it should look but like KAs advice on how to wear it.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.



This looks great in you. You have longer arms than me. I'm jealous.


----------



## EmileH

win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449



It's really pretty. It looks better on you than the model.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This looks great in you. You have longer arms than me. I'm jealous.





chaneljewel said:


> Perfect on you!  Are you sure you don't want it?  So nice!!





nicole0612 said:


> Pretty!! These shorts and your tank were great buys, they work as the base for so many things.



Thanks ladies. I hope this works. Never used the multi quote function before. Could blow up lol. 

The fringe jacket in a 40 fit my shoulders better than the 38. It was comfortable. I wish I could get it but it's so expensive [emoji33] lol. It won't stop me from trying it on. Haha. It's too fancy for my lifestyle too ! I wish they could have done another jacket in that tweed that was less fancy and more everyday


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ladies. I hope this works. Never used the multi quote function before. Could blow up lol.
> 
> The fringe jacket in a 40 fit my shoulders better than the 38. It was comfortable. I wish I could get it but it's so expensive [emoji33] lol. It won't stop me from trying it on. Haha. It's too fancy for my lifestyle too ! I wish they could have done another jacket in that tweed that was less fancy and more everyday


It does fit you beautifully!  The sleeves are perfect and so is the length.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.


i agree with the other posters that this is fitting you so well.  Now you know how it fits so if you ever find it on sale, you can grab it!

You may think it is too fancy for your life style, but it looks great with your shorts so maybe it does fit non-work activities.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> i agree with the other posters that this is fitting you so well.  Now you know how it fits so if you ever find it on sale, you can grab it!
> 
> You may think it is too fancy for your life style, but it looks great with your shorts so maybe it does fit non-work activities.


Agree with this; it would be super chic with jeans.


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.



Wow! Beautiful, good fit and an amazing jacket.


----------



## baghag21

win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449



Lovely outfit.  The cardigan is designed to be worn loose and it looks as such on you, not too big at all.  The outfit is casual yet elegant and it's very pretty on you.


----------



## Finnigan

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.


Beautiful!  Perfect fit on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Y'all are killing me ! Haha. When I put it on it just FIT you know, that chanel magic. [emoji1]This jacket is going to be so gone if it hits sale. I keep seeing Ari's stylist wearing it and she was so chic! It definitely looked cute w the shorts and it would be amazing w jeans. And even those brown velvet pants  but I gotta wait and see  it sure is a fun piece. One of my friends asked if each fringe was a dollar and I said more like 10! Haha. 

Those of y'all who have it how is it holding up he he?


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Y'all are killing me ! Haha. When I put it on it just FIT you know, that chanel magic. [emoji1]This jacket is going to be so gone if it hits sale. I keep seeing Ari's stylist wearing it and she was so chic! It definitely looked cute w the shorts and it would be amazing w jeans. And even those brown velvet pants  but I gotta wait and see  it sure is a fun piece. One of my friends asked if each fringe was a dollar and I said more like 10! Haha.
> 
> Those of y'all who have it how is it holding up he he?


I doubt that it makes sale, pigleto.  Not to 'enable'...lol...but it looks fabulous on you.  I don't think it's too fancy because it is one of those jackets that can be dressed up or down.  Looks so great with your shorts!   It's pricey I know so that is a consideration.


----------



## Finnigan

ms piggy said:


> Yay twins! Thanks for the information as I was not aware of this version of the jacket in solid colours like black and navy. Probably drawn out by the more colourful and standout pieces of the data centre collection. I was going to pick the black with contrasting navy trim but when my SA pulled out this one (she knows me well), it just seemed the perfect velcro choice to add to my collection. And it being navy and there being pockets just sealed the deal. The unassuming cut of the jacket means that keeping the velcro on the jacket for years to come would not seem so out of place in the future. The velcro puts a smile on my face thinking of Karl's cheeky creativeness.


 
I felt the same way. Funny I was also picking between the same two jackets and this one was the winner for me too for pretty much the same reasons you listed. Would love to see how you style yours (if you don't mind) as I have been pairing mine mostly with pants.


----------



## DA Club

pigleto972001 said:


> Y'all are killing me ! Haha. When I put it on it just FIT you know, that chanel magic. [emoji1]This jacket is going to be so gone if it hits sale. I keep seeing Ari's stylist wearing it and she was so chic! It definitely looked cute w the shorts and it would be amazing w jeans. And even those brown velvet pants  but I gotta wait and see  it sure is a fun piece. One of my friends asked if each fringe was a dollar and I said more like 10! Haha.
> 
> Those of y'all who have it how is it holding up he he?



You are feeling exactly how I felt a couple days ago! It looks amazing on you. I didn't even intend to buy it but once I tried it on, the style and colors are just so beautiful that I couldn't stop thinking about it. It was all you lovely ladies on this forum that helped me make the decision. I hope you get it and be my twin! I'm picking mine up tomorrow


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Y'all are killing me ! Haha. When I put it on it just FIT you know, that chanel magic. [emoji1]This jacket is going to be so gone if it hits sale. I keep seeing Ari's stylist wearing it and she was so chic! It definitely looked cute w the shorts and it would be amazing w jeans. And even those brown velvet pants  but I gotta wait and see  it sure is a fun piece. One of my friends asked if each fringe was a dollar and I said more like 10! Haha.
> 
> Those of y'all who have it how is it holding up he he?



It looks really nice on you and I guess the pictures don't show the shine as much. Under the spotlight of the boutique it was quite shiny that's what put me off. It is a perfect fit for you.
Of course jeans or kaki or the velvet pants would make it much less formal! Good luck deciding [emoji136]


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> I love the darker skirt that you found! So pretty


Thank you, I hope it's not too short!


nicole0612 said:


> Really love the blue one also! The mix and match styling is fun.


The blue is gorgeous!


pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3762436
> 
> 
> Oops trigger happy w the send button.


Oh, that gorgeous jacket again! it looks perfect on you!


win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449


Yes, the jacket looks as it was shown in the collection, I sized down, just because I don't look good in oversized clothes, but on you it looks great. I agree you don't need the cami! 



chaneljewel said:


> I doubt that it makes sale, pigleto.  Not to 'enable'...lol...but it looks fabulous on you.  I don't think it's too fancy because it is one of those jackets that can be dressed up or down.  Looks so great with your shorts!   It's pricey I know so that is a consideration.


Unfortunately I think so too. they won't put it on sale this sale season, as they did with the Salzburg jacket.


----------



## ms piggy

Finnigan said:


> I felt the same way. Funny I was also picking between the same two jackets and this one was the winner for me too for pretty much the same reasons you listed. Would love to see how you style yours (if you don't mind) as I have been pairing mine mostly with pants.



I'm not a pants person, hence I would wear it mostly with dresses and skirts. And maybe jeans or shorts for the weekend. I wore it for the first time today since I had client meetings which meant no casual Friday. But I didn't want a dark sombre look, so out came an old white Zara sleeveless dress. Second pic I had the jacket on the shoulder whilst getting my coffee fix. Would love to see how you style yours too if you so incline.


----------



## Sit

ms piggy said:


> I'm not a pants person, hence I would wear it mostly with dresses and skirts. And maybe jeans or shorts for the weekend. I wore it for the first time today since I had client meetings which meant no casual Friday. But I didn't want a dark sombre look, so out came an old white Zara sleeveless dress. Second pic I had the jacket on the shoulder whilst getting my coffee fix. Would love to see how you style yours too if you so incline.
> 
> View attachment 3763081
> View attachment 3763083


It looks really nice on you


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Thank you, I hope it's not too short!
> 
> Unfortunately I think so too. they won't put it on sale this sale season, as they did with the Salzburg jacket.



Alas if that's the case I'll let it go [emoji5]it's just too pricey as is. The beauty of chanel is that there will always be something wonderful around the corner...

Is it me or would those shiny boots be cute w the robot skirts? [emoji7][emoji7]lol.


----------



## Sit

Sit said:


> It looks really nice on you


I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.


----------



## pigleto972001

You look great in it ! I tried it too and it was so unflattering on me, my husband banned it (albeit jokingly)  love it w your shorts!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.



Cute, good pick [emoji173]️


----------



## Sit

Th


pigleto972001 said:


> You look great in it ! I tried it too and it was so unflattering on me, my husband banned it (albeit jokingly)  love it w your shorts![/QUOT
> Thank you Pigleto
> My husband didn't like it at all, he said you can get a look a like anywhere like Zara etc. but I fell in love from the moment I saw it in Australia. I have tried it about 6 times in 4 different countries  our last stop in Europe is Rome so at least I will get some tax back . It's winter in Australia so I can wear it now.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it's very versatile ! And it sounds like it was meant to be !!!


----------



## TankerToad

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.



You are just too adorable 
Love your looks-
So glad you are sharing here !
Congrats on the puffer 
It's perfect on you and will be fun to style


----------



## Sit

TankerToad said:


> You are just too adorable
> Love your looks-
> So glad you are sharing here !
> Congrats on the puffer
> It's perfect on you and will be fun to style


Thank you very much
Very kind of you


----------



## chiderai

That Jacket makes you look just like a runway model. I will definitely rock it any season, especially at night time. I see lot of cat calls in you future


----------



## PhoenixH

ms piggy said:


> I'm not a pants person, hence I would wear it mostly with dresses and skirts. And maybe jeans or shorts for the weekend. I wore it for the first time today since I had client meetings which meant no casual Friday. But I didn't want a dark sombre look, so out came an old white Zara sleeveless dress. Second pic I had the jacket on the shoulder whilst getting my coffee fix. Would love to see how you style yours too if you so incline.
> 
> View attachment 3763081
> View attachment 3763083



You wear it so well!


----------



## PhoenixH

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.



You look so chic and stylish and adorable at the same time! Fits you perfectly!


----------



## hockeymama

Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet





Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.


----------



## EmileH

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.



It is lovely. It definitely has a particular style that you need to be drawn to. Does it seem big in you? I can't tell from the photos.


----------



## 911snowball

You look terrific in it and it is FABULOUS with the lace dress.  To get it on sale is the best. I would keep it. If you bought the lace dress I think you would then have the occasions to wear it. You can also dress it down by adding solid bottoms (pants or skirt) and get additional use.  Very nice.  I vote YES!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.


Very dressy and elegant!  Do you have occasions for a lovely evening look?  If yes, then keep it!


----------



## gracekelly

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.


You should try it on a couple of times with the complete outfit of how you would wear it.  If you are not feeling comfortable, then you should take it back.  Even on sale, nothing is a bargain if you won't wear it, it doesn't fit into your lifestyle or what you have hanging in your closet.


----------



## Sit

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.


Hi
The jacket is beautiful and you could style it in many different ways. You could wear it with long pants or pencil skirt knee length. I have tried it before in different color, purple it was I think. Please keep it as it still has the iconic look and it's black


----------



## hockeymama

Thank you PP, 911, grace Kelly and sit. Yes PP, I think it's slightly big in shoulders and arms and would alter it. I went up a size because I have a large chest.


----------



## DA Club

Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the three jackets on you ! Yes the fringe is pretty up close. Pics do not do it justice !! Three great chanel jackets!!!


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



You look absolutely drop dead gorgeous in all of these looks. You are obviously long and lean proportionally by the way these jackets fit you, very beautiful


----------



## Genie27

These are all beautiful on you! That fringe is stunning, and the robot is very nice also,


----------



## nicole0612

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.



Did you happen to see Ari's photos awhile back of this same outfit? I think it looks good, but agree that it will need to be altered down to your size. Also, either it is due to the maneuvering to take the photos or due to your leanness, but it may be nice with the shoulder blade area covered, though the slip dress is nice because that lace peeking out is very pretty. Perhaps you could layer a small top underneath the slip dress?


----------



## Mrs.Z

DA Club you look great! That fringe jacket is fabulous!!!!!


----------



## EmileH

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



You wear them all so well. Great choices


----------



## cafecreme15

Stopped by Chanel to admire my favorite jacket from Cosmopolite! I also tried on the navy beaded cardigan/light jacket with the striped collar from Spring 2017 that was on sale, but at well over $4k thought it was still too pricey.


----------



## gracekelly

Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection

View attachment 3763699


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Lovely. Congrats


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely. Congrats


Thanks!  Could not say no to those buttons!  I have them on the cardie and they are worth the price of admission.  What is really cool about this jacket is that the buttons on the cuff are made like cufflinks so you can roll back the sleeve and insert them so they show on both sides or even use them on a blouse.


----------



## TankerToad

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Holy Smokes [emoji100]
You look so striking 
All three jackets are lovely on you 
A plus plus
But that fringe Jacket is seriously made for you -- wowowow
Congratulations 
You have all the bases covered [emoji95]


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



THIS!!
I'm surprised you found this 
And on sale!!
What a gem
Love love love this on you 
And you can wear it now 
Even better
It's one of the best from that collection - you are correct 
First Look on the runway 
It looks perfect on you 
Lucky [emoji256] you
Cheering for you 
PS
Love the fabric on this jacket 
And as you said those  buttons [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> THIS!!
> I'm surprised you found this
> And on sale!!
> What a gem
> Love love love this on you
> And you can wear it now
> Even better
> It's one of the best from that collection - you are correct
> First Look on the runway
> It looks perfect on you
> Lucky [emoji256] you
> Cheering for you
> PS
> Love the fabric on this jacket
> And as you said those  buttons [emoji173][emoji173]


Thanks!!  Just got very lucky.  SA sold it to a client in pre-sale who never picked it up and then changed her mind.  I  had texted the SA about something current and she sent me the picture of this one.  I actually wrote a text to reject it and then I thought more about it and decided that I had to go see it.  I think I convinced myself that I had to have it before I even got there today.  lo!  Yes the fabric is beautiful.  Let's hope it stays clean haha!  It was a perfect fit which is another plus~


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!!  Just got very lucky.  SA sold it to a client in pre-sale who never picked it up and then changed her mind.  I  had texted the SA about something current and she sent me the picture of this one.  I actually wrote a text to reject it and then I thought more about it and decided that I had to go see it.  I think I convinced myself that I had to have it before I even got there today.  lo!  Yes the fabric is beautiful.  Let's hope it stays clean haha!  It was a perfect fit which is another plus~



Chanel Magic !
Meant to be - it found you 
It's truly perfect


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Congrats! I love these buttons! It matches your top perfectly


----------



## pigleto972001

Looking good GK!!! Classic and classy [emoji41]


----------



## baghag21

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Wow.  Amazing...love all 3 jackets.  The fringe jacket is so special.  The Sophia is such a classically versatile yet stylish jacket.  Excellent choices.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! I love these buttons! It matches your top perfectly


Thanks!  Planned ahead lol!


pigleto972001 said:


> Looking good GK!!! Classic and classy [emoji41]


Thanks pigeltoe!  Thanks for encouraging me to go see it.


----------



## baghag21

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.



I have the same jacket and the navy lace slip dress. I would wear it exactly how you have styled it in your photos.  The 2-way jacket was an unexpected choice as I was more inclined towards the black Robot jacket at the start of the season.  This 2-way jacket won out as it was a better fit on me and I thought it was a unique jacket with a touch of edginess (Ditto!).  The Chanel Paris stylist (I just realised she could be the same stylist as the one in Ari's photos of the Cosmopolite styling session a while back) who was present for a styling session at the launch of the Data collection in my store, advised that this would be the piece to own if it was only one piece from the Data.

I think this jacket is a versatile piece as it can also be worn as a tuxedo style, which will be very handy when traveling. This jacket will be great with leather pants. jeans, dresses and over a long gown.

Good luck in deciding.  Perhaps one way to look at it is if you love the jacket enough, you will make it work into your wardrobe?   After all it is a Little Black Jacket.


----------



## baghag21

ms piggy said:


> I'm not a pants person, hence I would wear it mostly with dresses and skirts. And maybe jeans or shorts for the weekend. I wore it for the first time today since I had client meetings which meant no casual Friday. But I didn't want a dark sombre look, so out came an old white Zara sleeveless dress. Second pic I had the jacket on the shoulder whilst getting my coffee fix. Would love to see how you style yours too if you so incline.
> 
> View attachment 3763081
> View attachment 3763083



Good outfit and what a great jacket which seems versatile and stylish.  I love that the velcro straps add that contemporary edginess to the mandarin collar.


----------



## baghag21

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.


Wow...the puffer fits you perfectly!  It will be an interesting addition to your fabulous Chanel wardrobe.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ms piggy

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.



Welcome. I thought it looks big on you. The other members have provided you good advice. If you love the jacket, there will always be ways to incorporate into your wardrobe. Sometimes, moving a little away from our usual choices makes life more interesting and exciting!



DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Three totally different black jackets that would be so versatile. Would love to see more pics when you wear them in future.



gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Never ever say one is done or no more shopping. The opposite ALWAYS happens haha. Great jacket and the red buttons are perfect for the red queen. We are all suckers for Chanel buttons. I'm glad I picked up a dress with said leo buttons as well from this collection.


----------



## ms piggy

PhoenixH said:


> You wear it so well!



Did you end up choosing a jacket? Both were eventually marked down 30%. 



baghag21 said:


> Good outfit and what a great jacket which seems versatile and stylish.  I love that the velcro straps add that contemporary edginess to the mandarin collar.



Indeed, the velcro really lifted the simple style and brought the look to another level. Any sale score to share?


----------



## Finnigan

ms piggy said:


> I'm not a pants person, hence I would wear it mostly with dresses and skirts. And maybe jeans or shorts for the weekend. I wore it for the first time today since I had client meetings which meant no casual Friday. But I didn't want a dark sombre look, so out came an old white Zara sleeveless dress. Second pic I had the jacket on the shoulder whilst getting my coffee fix. Would love to see how you style yours too if you so incline.
> 
> View attachment 3763081
> View attachment 3763083


Beautiful. I love the jacket with white (I have a weakness for blue+white combo once summer comes around!) I also really like the length of your dress with the jacket. 

Yes I notice your pics are mostly skirts and dresses -- you wear them well! I am mostly a pants person and occasionally wear dresses and skirts. It is nice to get inspiration from you and others here for ways I can pair my jackets with things other than pants. Thank you very much for sharing. 

It is easy to get stuck in one's comfort zone. LOL. I will try to share some pics this week. I'm really terrible with selfies, it took me a long time to take and post pics the other time.


----------



## ailoveresale

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Everything looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Looks so cute on you! I also got this one. [emoji5]

ETA I didn't realize you can flip back the sleeves and re button like cufflinks! Now I like it even more! Thanks!


----------



## Finnigan

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.


You look beautiful in everything!


----------



## Finnigan

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.


Love this on you!  Youth and beauty personified.


----------



## Finnigan

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699


It fits you perfectly!  Beautiful. On sale too. It was meant to be!  Congrats. The tweed on this is very pretty. I remember seeing the same tweed but a different cut and with peter pan collar earlier in the season.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Looks so cute on you! I also got this one. [emoji5]
> 
> ETA I didn't realize you can flip back the sleeves and re button like cufflinks! Now I like it even more! Thanks!


Yes. I discovered it by chance.   Play with it


----------



## gracekelly

Finnigan said:


> It fits you perfectly!  Beautiful. On sale too. It was meant to be!  Congrats. The tweed on this is very pretty. I remember seeing the same tweed but a different cut and with peter pan collar earlier in the season.


Thanks!  The fabric was used in several ways in this collection.   The round collar was a full  cut and this one is more fitted.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Such a cute summer style and I definitely love the pop of the buttons. Congrats for finding this [emoji108][emoji304]


----------



## Pourquoipas

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



All three are perfect in their own way. You made a glorious selection [emoji813]️[emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

hockeymama said:


> Hi ladies. Long time reader, first time advice seeker. I managed to get on sale the black backwards jacket but can't decide whether to keep it. There's an edginess that speaks to me but will I wear it? Sorry for the lousy pix - haven't mastered this yet
> 
> View attachment 3763238
> View attachment 3763239
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wearing it with black/navy lace dress.



I didn't have the chance to try this on but I like the edginess. Will you be a little brave and wear it in daily life? If you can find a way to wear it dressed down as well you should definitely keep it. It has the touch that makes Chanel special [emoji813]️


----------



## ms piggy

Finnigan said:


> Beautiful. I love the jacket with white (I have a weakness for blue+white combo once summer comes around!) I also really like the length of your dress with the jacket.
> 
> Yes I notice your pics are mostly skirts and dresses -- you wear them well! I am mostly a pants person and occasionally wear dresses and skirts. It is nice to get inspiration from you and others here for ways I can pair my jackets with things other than pants. Thank you very much for sharing.
> 
> It is easy to get stuck in one's comfort zone. LOL. I will try to share some pics this week. I'm really terrible with selfies, it took me a long time to take and post pics the other time.



I generally have difficulty finding pants that fit well and the right length (plus there is the issue of shoes with different heel heights). I think I am better suited to high waisted cut. Skirts and dresses are so much easier for me.  I work in a conservative environment, hence the longer hemlines. But I wholeheartedly agree about moving out of one's comfort zone. I started my career with jacket/skirt suits then it was onto dresses/skirts and now back to pairing jackets with dresses/skirts. I like the versatility of jackets/blazers with dresses/skirts/shorts/pants.


----------



## Sit

ms piggy said:


> Welcome. I thought it looks big on you. The other members have provided you good advice. If you love the jacket, there will always be ways to incorporate into your wardrobe. Sometimes, moving a little away from our usual choices makes life more interesting and exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Three totally different black jackets that would be so versatile. Would love to see more pics when you wear them in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever say one is done or no more shopping. The opposite ALWAYS happens haha. Great jacket and the red buttons are perfect for the red queen. We are all suckers for Chanel buttons. I'm glad I picked up a dress with said leo buttons as well from this collection.



DA Club
Congratulations on your jacket. Everything looks fabulous on you. Robot jacket looks stunning and the last black jacket fits you perfectly. Great timeless pieces. Very happy for you Thank you for sharing


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



Congratulations on finding this lovely jacket on sale!! It looks wonderful on you! So happy to be twins with you on this piece. I love the weight of it and it was so fresh for spring, I couldn't resist. It looks surprisingly cute worn open as well, even though it is double breasted.  Aren't those buttons fabulous?  Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699


This is perfect on you!!


----------



## DA Club

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the three jackets on you ! Yes the fringe is pretty up close. Pics do not do it justice !! Three great chanel jackets!!!





nicole0612 said:


> You look absolutely drop dead gorgeous in all of these looks. You are obviously long and lean proportionally by the way these jackets fit you, very beautiful





Genie27 said:


> These are all beautiful on you! That fringe is stunning, and the robot is very nice also,





Mrs.Z said:


> DA Club you look great! That fringe jacket is fabulous!!!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> You wear them all so well. Great choices





TankerToad said:


> Holy Smokes [emoji100]
> You look so striking
> All three jackets are lovely on you
> A plus plus
> But that fringe Jacket is seriously made for you -- wowowow
> Congratulations
> You have all the bases covered [emoji95]





baghag21 said:


> Wow.  Amazing...love all 3 jackets.  The fringe jacket is so special.  The Sophia is such a classically versatile yet stylish jacket.  Excellent choices.





ms piggy said:


> Welcome. I thought it looks big on you. The other members have provided you good advice. If you love the jacket, there will always be ways to incorporate into your wardrobe. Sometimes, moving a little away from our usual choices makes life more interesting and exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> Three totally different black jackets that would be so versatile. Would love to see more pics when you wear them in future.
> 
> 
> 
> Never ever say one is done or no more shopping. The opposite ALWAYS happens haha. Great jacket and the red buttons are perfect for the red queen. We are all suckers for Chanel buttons. I'm glad I picked up a dress with said leo buttons as well from this collection.





ailoveresale said:


> Everything looks gorgeous on you!





Finnigan said:


> You look beautiful in everything!





Pourquoipas said:


> All three are perfect in their own way. You made a glorious selection [emoji813]️[emoji108]





Sit said:


> DA Club
> Congratulations on your jacket. Everything looks fabulous on you. Robot jacket looks stunning and the last black jacket fits you perfectly. Great timeless pieces. Very happy for you Thank you for sharing



Thank you everyone for your kind comments! I echo what Sit said previously about being so glad to find this particular thread, I had no idea it existed despite being on purseforum for so many years!  It is such a lovely and supportive group and I'm so thrilled to be able to participate


----------



## chaneljewel

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.


Love your choices!   They all flatter you well!


----------



## PhoenixH

ms piggy said:


> Did you end up choosing a jacket? Both were eventually marked down 30%.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, the velcro really lifted the simple style and brought the look to another level. Any sale score to share?



Yes I did get the first red and pink tweed jacket on mark down after all! And my SA tempted me with another gorgeous tuxedo black jacket which I love, but am afraid it's not subtle enough for my work environment. Will post a pic later and let me know what you think? Thanks for all the advice so far!


----------



## PhoenixH

Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?


----------



## EmileH

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



It looks great on you. I understand about the CC. I think it's small and subtle on the buttons. And the jacket isn't super showy. There isn't a lot of bling. If you wear it with other simple pieces and not overly chanel or other logo accessories I think you will be fine. Few people will notice. I'm sensitive to this issue as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like it. It's elegant. And the cc is not super noticeable. That jacket will take you far


----------



## ms piggy

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



I comprehend your concern as it is exactly how I feel about the lucite buttons with the blingy albeit tiny CC. I know my co-workers/colleagues scrutinises my outfits and they will definitely notice the logo during interactions. As I mentioned before on this thread, where I am located (and I believe you are as well), designer accessories, handbags and shoes are way more acceptable than branded rtw/clothing. Having said that, my advice is go with your gut/instinct about your workplace and surroundings. If it does not stir up 'controversies' or gossips that affects you, it is a beautiful classic jacket and the cut is immaculate. I really like the pattern of the tweed material.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Never ever say one is done or no more shopping. The opposite ALWAYS happens haha. Great jacket and the red buttons are perfect for the red queen. We are all suckers for Chanel buttons. I'm glad I picked up a dress with said leo buttons as well from this collection.



LOL! isn't that the truth!  Thanks so much!



Pourquoipas said:


> Such a cute summer style and I definitely love the pop of the buttons. Congrats for finding this [emoji108][emoji304]


Merci pourquoipas!



luckylove said:


> Congratulations on finding this lovely jacket on sale!! It looks wonderful on you! So happy to be twins with you on this piece. I love the weight of it and it was so fresh for spring, I couldn't resist. It looks surprisingly cute worn open as well, even though it is double breasted.  Aren't those buttons fabulous?  Enjoy in the best of health!


Happy to be twins with you as well!  I love the look of it open.  I rarely button things all the way up and it still looks good even with one button closed.  I have the buttons on the black cardie and they are just the bomb!  Let's pray to the white jacket gods that it stays clean!



argcdg said:


> This is perfect on you!!



Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?


This looks  beautiful on you!


----------



## TankerToad

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



I love this jacket and have posted pictures of it on IG and in print media in action
This jacket was a contender for me as well and although my life is more formal than most here I found this jacket too formal for day wear
Something  I will rarely say
The large satin lapels and rich tweed read evening to me
It is a fabulous tuxedo jacket or le smoking -
Don't get me wrong ....
The fit is amazing and it's a timeless style - and glorious in person 
But for me anyway, just  too dressy / sultry for day.
Somehow I could not figure out how to tone down the satin collar 
As to the buttons the gold CC adds to the overall glam of the Jacket IMO
It's a beautiful jacket and I feel your pain on this one 
Good luck deciding


----------



## luckylove

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



I have to say it is beautiful on you! If you can work it into your wardrobe, it looks amazing. Let us know what you decide! Good luck!!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks great on you. I understand about the CC. I think it's small and subtle on the buttons. And the jacket isn't super showy. There isn't a lot of bling. If you wear it with other simple pieces and not overly chanel or other logo accessories I think you will be fine. Few people will notice. I'm sensitive to this issue as well.


I'm sensitive about this too and think it's fine - it's not blingy at all. And it looks great on you!


----------



## lulilu

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



You look beautiful in each jacket!  And I love your pretty smile.


----------



## Sit

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?


Wow looks stunning on you, it fits you perfectly. The little cc are very small, and I would totally wear it to work. It looks very smart and elegant. I would propbably keep the other accessories very simple if you think the buttons are too much. You look gorgeous


----------



## baghag21

ms piggy said:


> Indeed, the velcro really lifted the simple style and brought the look to another level. Any sale score to share?



I brought home the pink Seoul jacket.  Was also enabled by Ari & Tankertoad's feedback ... thank you, ladies! This was a totally unexpected purchase, as I recalled seeing it back in the day but cannot recall why I passed it by then.  This is one size up from my normal size and I like it as it appeared more oversized than my usual size.  While it is outside the classic Chanel aesthetic, and being an appreciator of K-pop fashion, this is a great piece for me as it combines a contemporary style with the classic tailoring of Chanel, amazing fit for an oversize style and it's braided details and beautiful buttons.  And the Chanel pink! Trust Chanel to produce an oversize jacket with an amazing fit to look just right and not make me look like a giant pancake.


----------



## baghag21

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



Just saw this beautiful jacket in my local store.  I love it styled the way you have in your photo.  I understand your dilemma.  While the CC may be tiny, they are visible.  If you love the jacket, and you are open to replacing the buttons, maybe ask your SA if the buttons can be replaced with more anonymous ones, like the clear acrylic ones in the Ecru jacket which will still be within the same collection and theme, and keep these buttons for another item?  That said, Chanel buttons play a huge role in a jacket's identity.


----------



## baghag21

I have a question regarding alterations.  I love the fitted Data collection jacket which Ari and Pocketbook Pup has.  My local store will be having a mark down on it soon but the smallest size available is 2 sizes up my usual size.  I am nervous about having a jacket altered 2 sizes down.  I know some ladies here have had good experiences with Chanel alterations, but my store does not have an in-house tailor.  While they have huge faith in their designated alterer's skills, I am still nervous.  Any thoughts if it will be not too demanding a job to alter this jacket 2 sizes down?  I am particularly concerned about the V-neckline, zipper and sleeves.


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> I have a question regarding alterations.  I love the fitted Data collection jacket which Ari and Pocketbook Pup has.  My local store will be having a mark down on it soon but the smallest size available is 2 sizes up my usual size.  I am nervous about having a jacket altered 2 sizes down.  I know some ladies here have had good experiences with Chanel alterations, but my store does not have an in-house tailor.  While they have huge faith in their designated alterer's skills, I am still nervous.  Any thoughts if it will be not too demanding a job to alter this jacket 2 sizes down?  I am particularly concerned about the V-neckline, zipper and sleeves.
> 
> View attachment 3764994



How does it fit around the shoulders? 
If it's big - than don't risk to alter it. If the shoulders fit taking it in around the waist would be easy.


----------



## Genie27

The SA that I usually talk to has only ever suggested going ONE size up or down. In fact I have altered a 40 up on the torso, and it turned out as I hoped, and I currently have a 44 that I'm taking in, fingers crossed that it turns out good. 

Both mine are done by the store fitter, so I felt a bit more confident than using my own seamstress. 

I'd be also concerned by the shoulders as they are already cut wide on this jacket. Can you post a pic of you wearing it? Shoulders are very tricky to reduce.


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> I brought home the pink Seoul jacket.  This was a totally unexpected purchase, as I recalled seeing it back in the day but cannot recall why I passed it by then.  This is one size up from my normal size and I like it as it appeared more oversized than my usual size.  While it is outside the classic Chanel aesthetic, and being an appreciator of K-pop fashion, this is a great piece for me as it combines a contemporary style with the classic tailoring of Chanel, amazing fit for an oversize style and it's braided details and beautiful buttons.  And the Chanel pink! Trust Chanel to produce an oversize jacket with an amazing fit to look just right and not make me look like a giant pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764970



Love Chanel pink ! It looks great on you! This jacket is quite elaborated, just gorgeous!


----------



## baghag21

Genie27 said:


> The SA that I usually talk to has only ever suggested going ONE size up or down. In fact I have altered a 40 up on the torso, and it turned out as I hoped, and I currently have a 44 that I'm taking in, fingers crossed that it turns out good.
> 
> Both mine are done by the store fitter, so I felt a bit more confident than using my own seamstress.
> 
> I'd be also concerned by the shoulders as they are already cut wide on this jacket. Can you post a pic of you wearing it? Shoulders are very tricky to reduce.



Thanks for sharing.  Here's a pic. What do you think? (I was wearing a very low cut camisole and just realised it doesn't appear in the photo!)

View attachment 3765010


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> How does it fit around the shoulders?
> If it's big - than don't risk to alter it. If the shoulders fit taking it in around the waist would be easy.



Hmmm...the shoulders seem to look alright as its a rounded shoulder jacket but I am not confident about it.  I posted a pic in my reply to Genie.  Would you mind having a look and sharing your thoughts? 



ari said:


> Love Chanel pink ! It looks great on you! This jacket is quite elaborated, just gorgeous!


Thank you, Ari.  Yes, Chanel pink is so pretty!


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> I brought home the pink Seoul jacket.  Was also enabled by Ari & Tankertoad's feedback ... thank you, ladies! This was a totally unexpected purchase, as I recalled seeing it back in the day but cannot recall why I passed it by then.  This is one size up from my normal size and I like it as it appeared more oversized than my usual size.  While it is outside the classic Chanel aesthetic, and being an appreciator of K-pop fashion, this is a great piece for me as it combines a contemporary style with the classic tailoring of Chanel, amazing fit for an oversize style and it's braided details and beautiful buttons.  And the Chanel pink! Trust Chanel to produce an oversize jacket with an amazing fit to look just right and not make me look like a giant pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764970



Haha, I'm a victim of Chanel pink lately and I'm not a pink gal. The jacket is beautiful on you and love the detailing. 



baghag21 said:


> I have a question regarding alterations.  I love the fitted Data collection jacket which Ari and Pocketbook Pup has.  My local store will be having a mark down on it soon but the smallest size available is 2 sizes up my usual size.  I am nervous about having a jacket altered 2 sizes down.  I know some ladies here have had good experiences with Chanel alterations, but my store does not have an in-house tailor.  While they have huge faith in their designated alterer's skills, I am still nervous.  Any thoughts if it will be not too demanding a job to alter this jacket 2 sizes down?  I am particularly concerned about the V-neckline, zipper and sleeves.
> 
> View attachment 3764994



My store still has size 38 as of Friday. Is that closer to your size?


----------



## baghag21

ms piggy ... Thank you! Yes, your pink Airline skirt and pink sneakers are fabulous [emoji177].  

My store has a 38 as its smallest size too.  I need a 34. [emoji5]


----------



## Genie27

How tall are you? And what size did you get on the Seoul jacket? 

The 38 doesn't look as huge as I was expecting, but it would need alterations at the centre back seam to pull the whole jacket closer to your torso. How fitted do you want it to be?

When I tried the burgundy trim of the same cut, I liked that it was really form fitting for my shape, but it fit looser on Ari and PQP.


----------



## chaneljewel

baghag21 said:


> I brought home the pink Seoul jacket.  Was also enabled by Ari & Tankertoad's feedback ... thank you, ladies! This was a totally unexpected purchase, as I recalled seeing it back in the day but cannot recall why I passed it by then.  This is one size up from my normal size and I like it as it appeared more oversized than my usual size.  While it is outside the classic Chanel aesthetic, and being an appreciator of K-pop fashion, this is a great piece for me as it combines a contemporary style with the classic tailoring of Chanel, amazing fit for an oversize style and it's braided details and beautiful buttons.  And the Chanel pink! Trust Chanel to produce an oversize jacket with an amazing fit to look just right and not make me look like a giant pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764970


I love this.   And it's pink!   Such a pretty pink too!


----------



## ari

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



I do understand, but I think the satin lapels  are much more noticeable than the buttons. 
However I think it looks great on you.


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Hmmm...the shoulders seem to look alright as its a rounded shoulder jacket but I am not confident about it.  I posted a pic in my reply to Genie.  Would you mind having a look and sharing your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Thank you, Ari.  Yes, Chanel pink is so pretty!


Yes! It looks great on you!
Very minor alterations if any are needed. I think this jacket runs a bit small.


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Here's a pic. What do you think? (I was wearing a very low cut camisole and just realised it doesn't appear in the photo!)
> 
> View attachment 3765010



I am a 36 in this jacket and could wear the 38 with minor alteration. It doesn't look too oversize on you. Maybe you could check with your SA how much alteration is required and decide if it is too big a job.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

win28 said:


> I saw this skirt too but they only had larger sizes where I am left. Colors are very pretty. Would love to see how it looks worn as a set. However can easily wear separately too.
> 
> My SA managed to find the matching pink jacket and singlet top for my skirt. Both also on sale. However we both thought everything worn together seemed too. Think it worked better with a plain white singlet top instead. Sleeves also too long so it's pinned in the second pic.
> 
> Do u think the jacket looks bit too big on me still tho? I was wondering but my SA thought it was fine as is and might loose the style/look if take in the sides too.
> 
> View attachment 3762448
> 
> View attachment 3762449


If I owned these pieces, I would wear the skirt and matching camisole as a sundress, and throw a beautiful shawl over my shoulders for evening.  I would wear the sweater jacket over a jersey sheath or jeans and a tee.

What did you end up deciding Win?


----------



## win28

Karenaellen said:


> Very pretty.  I would suggest wearing the camisole and skirt together with a more structured and fitted jacket for contrast.  The cardi covers the pockets on the skirt, so I would wear the cardi with a more fitted dress or pants.



I decided to skip the cami but I think your suggestion of wearing the cardi and skirt separately with more fitted clothing is a great one. 



911snowball said:


> This shade of pink is lovely!  Very pretty and I think the pieces are very versatile.  I do agree that it would be better  not do all three at once. I also really like the shoes- I need to get these for sure!



Thanks 911snowball. Love this shade of pink too and decided to skip the cami altogether. It's pretty on it's own but not really necessary given the price. Really like their shoes this season but had to skip most in order to get the RTW. But my friend did help me pick up the white booties this week whilst she was in Paris [emoji39]



chaneljewel said:


> Agree with your SA on the jacket.  I think it's the way it should look but like KAs advice on how to wear it.



Thanks. Good to hear that it didn't look overly big on me and yes I like her suggestions too 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's really pretty. It looks better on you than the model.



Thanks so much PbP for that very generous compliment. Reassuring to hear it doesn't look too baggy on me since I don't have the height of the model. 



baghag21 said:


> Lovely outfit.  The cardigan is designed to be worn loose and it looks as such on you, not too big at all.  The outfit is casual yet elegant and it's very pretty on you.



Thanks so much baghag21. Glad to hear it doesn't look too big, as sometimes it's hard to tell myself.


----------



## win28

ari said:


> Thank you, I hope it's not too short!
> 
> The blue is gorgeous!
> 
> Oh, that gorgeous jacket again! it looks perfect on you!
> 
> Yes, the jacket looks as it was shown in the collection, I sized down, just because I don't look good in oversized clothes, but on you it looks great. I agree you don't need the cami!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I think so too. they won't put it on sale this sale season, as they did with the Salzburg jacket.




Thanks ari. I wasn't sure I could pull off this oversized look too, not without looking like I wore someone else's clothes by accident [emoji85] Reassuring to hear that's not the case here. And yes the cami is pretty on it's own but at the price, I don't think necessary either.


----------



## win28

Sit said:


> I couldn't resist and got the puffer jacket, in Rome boutique. The store was very beautiful and service was amazing. This is it for me for now  Thank you for everyone's comments which helped me decide. This forum is incredibly friendly, I am very glad to be here.



Love this puffer jacket on you. Such a cute look! 
Glad to hear you bought it [emoji39]


----------



## win28

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Oh wow, the fringe jacket looks amazing on you. I tried it also but on me, given my petite frame, it looked too busy on me especially with the fringes on the sleeves too. On you tho, it looks perfect.


----------



## win28

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3763706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you peeps familiar with Mr Murphy and the variations with his laws of the universe.  I find that as soon as I say things like "there is nothing for me or I'm done." something pops out at me.  Lucky me with a sale
> find that dropped into my lap!  look #1 on the Chanel fashion show for Pre-Collection
> 
> View attachment 3763699



What a great sale find! Love this jacket and the details on the buttons are so pretty. sold out so quickly here even during the season.


----------



## win28

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3764184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the tuxedo jacket which I'm tempted by. The only issue is the prominent CC on the buttons which I tend to avoid in my work enviroment Wonder if any of you ladies understand my dilemma?



The jacket looks great on you. And I understand what you're saying as the short black jacket I tried on also had these buttons and even more of them. But I think to others not as into chanel, they aren't as obvious as they might seem to us. And if you wear the jacket with other non-cc pieces, I don't think it'll really draw attention.


----------



## win28

baghag21 said:


> I brought home the pink Seoul jacket.  Was also enabled by Ari & Tankertoad's feedback ... thank you, ladies! This was a totally unexpected purchase, as I recalled seeing it back in the day but cannot recall why I passed it by then.  This is one size up from my normal size and I like it as it appeared more oversized than my usual size.  While it is outside the classic Chanel aesthetic, and being an appreciator of K-pop fashion, this is a great piece for me as it combines a contemporary style with the classic tailoring of Chanel, amazing fit for an oversize style and it's braided details and beautiful buttons.  And the Chanel pink! Trust Chanel to produce an oversize jacket with an amazing fit to look just right and not make me look like a giant pancake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764970



Love this pink and the details are so pretty too. I also love k-pop and love seeing the mix of the classic chanel jacket with this more modern look. Congrats on a great find


----------



## win28

Karenaellen said:


> If I owned these pieces, I would wear the skirt and matching camisole as a sundress, and throw a beautiful shawl over my shoulders for evening.  I would wear the sweater jacket over a jersey sheath or jeans and a tee.
> 
> What did you end up deciding Win?



Hi karenaellen, I decided to skip the cami at the end and just got the skirt and cardigan. As altho pretty on it's own, I found the cami cut a bit low when say worn as a sundress. Not that it was too revealing or anything but more that it made me look too skinny. I could see both the skirt and cardigan being worn separately as you also suggested tho and being good versatile pieces.


----------



## baghag21

Genie27 said:


> How tall are you? And what size did you get on the Seoul jacket?
> 
> The 38 doesn't look as huge as I was expecting, but it would need alterations at the centre back seam to pull the whole jacket closer to your torso. How fitted do you want it to be?
> 
> When I tried the burgundy trim of the same cut, I liked that it was really form fitting for my shape, but it fit looser on Ari and PQP.



Hi Genie. Here is a pic of my regular Size 34 (black jacket) on the left and Size 38 on the right (navy jacket).  My biggest concern is the V-neck as its lower on the Size 38, which may be the most difficult part to alter.  Like you, I like it form-fitting as per the 34, and a slim-fit Chanel jacket is quite rare.  The pink Seoul is a 36.  A 36 in this jacket will definitely be better than a 38.  Unfortunately 38 is the smallest available now.

Ari, ms piggy ...thanks for your thoughts.  My SA will check with the seamstress and revert if the alterations are possible.


----------



## baghag21

win28 said:


> Love this pink and the details are so pretty too. I also love k-pop and love seeing the mix of the classic chanel jacket with this more modern look. Congrats on a great find



Thanks! 

Congratulations on your Data pink cardigan.  What a lovely set with the matching skirt.  Please share modelling pics, if convenient.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

baghag21 said:


> Hi Genie. Here is a pic of my regular Size 34 (black jacket) on the left and Size 38 on the right (navy jacket).  My biggest concern is the V-neck as its lower on the Size 38, which may be the most difficult part to alter.  Like you, I like it form-fitting as per the 34, and a slim-fit Chanel jacket is quite rare.  The pink Seoul is a 36.  A 36 in this jacket will definitely be better than a 38.  Unfortunately 38 is the smallest available now.
> 
> Ari, ms piggy ...thanks for your thoughts.  My SA will check with the seamstress and revert if the alterations are possible.
> View attachment 3765654


From these photos I would say a 36 would fit you best, so it should not be a problem to tailor it down.


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Hi Genie. Here is a pic of my regular Size 34 (black jacket) on the left and Size 38 on the right (navy jacket).  My biggest concern is the V-neck as its lower on the Size 38, which may be the most difficult part to alter.  Like you, I like it form-fitting as per the 34, and a slim-fit Chanel jacket is quite rare.  The pink Seoul is a 36.  A 36 in this jacket will definitely be better than a 38.  Unfortunately 38 is the smallest available now.
> 
> Ari, ms piggy ...thanks for your thoughts.  My SA will check with the seamstress and revert if the alterations are possible.
> View attachment 3765654



I think you're in between sizes. The 34 is flaring out too much at the bottom to sit nicely. I feel 36 is best. So adjusting the 38 down to 36 shouldn't be a big issue. But do let us know your decision.


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Hi Suzie, the sale started very early this half, at the end of May and ended two weeks ago.


Hi bagstodiefor, can I ask you what are the dates throughout the year for the Chanel sales? Also, what normally is the % off? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bags to die for

Suzie, the sale is normally in June and Dec/Jan but this year it was extra early!
The current season is 30% and older seasons 50% off but I've seen older seasons at 30% off still!


----------



## Suzie

bags to die for said:


> Suzie, the sale is normally in June and Dec/Jan but this year it was extra early!
> The current season is 30% and older seasons 50% off but I've seen older seasons at 30% off still!


Thank you, I guess you have to be a VIP to know hen it starts?


----------



## Katel

DA Club said:


> View attachment 3763498
> View attachment 3763499
> View attachment 3763500
> View attachment 3763501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up the fringe jacket today, I'm so in love! Thanks again for everyone's help. Also sharing with you in first pic my shopping outfit today with the gold and black lace up Chanel shoes I got on sale and Robot jacket. And last pic is modeling the Sophia jacket that I got last week. Lighting in my closet is horrible so the pics don't really represent how amazing the colors are on the jacket.



Congrats DA Club - all three are perfect on you!


----------



## Katel

The beautiful fringe jacket had me going back and forth...I finally think it's the right call to leave it - and wait for the perfect one. 

I love this thread and all the fab mod pics - such a fine camaraderie as well.


----------



## TankerToad

Tried this again today 
Luckily they sold out if my size 
This was too tight


----------



## TankerToad

Tried the pink cruise jacket again.


----------



## TankerToad

Gold leather pajama top jacket 
I love this but my life isn't glamorous enough for this amazing jacket


----------



## TankerToad

The Pharrell confetti sweater


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> The Pharrell confetti sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766819
> View attachment 3766820


This could be swanky belted with heels and one of those lacey slips from the data collection.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> This could be swanky belted with heels and one of those lacey slips from the data collection.



Was thinking of styling it as a dress even - with tights and belt
But having a difficult time thinking of heavy sweaters when it's so hot outside 
It's a very luxurious sweater


----------



## Sit

The pink jacket looks stunning on you !


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jackets on you. The fringe is fun. The pink cuba is so cute! The confetti sweater is pretty amazing !!


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3766804
> View attachment 3766805
> 
> Gold leather pajama top jacket
> I love this but my life isn't glamorous enough for this amazing jacket


Love them all on you - but I think hands down you rock this gold leather jacket!
(p.s. don't know if it's close TT, but there's a 42 fringe out my way )


----------



## TankerToad

I love that gold leather jacket so much 
But not sure how and where Id wear it ...


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Tried the pink cruise jacket again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766800
> View attachment 3766801
> View attachment 3766802
> View attachment 3766803



Love this on you TT! Looks so much better on you than it did on me, but this is making me a little regretful that I passed on this!


----------



## cafecreme15

@TankerToad - did you take the pink jacket home with you??


----------



## 911snowball

I love the pink jacket on you TT! The fit and proportion on you is perfect.  The waist , sleeves everything !  I only wish I had your height so I would look like this in clothes!


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this on you TT! Looks so much better on you than it did on me, but this is making me a little regretful that I passed on this!



Funny thing is I've been looking at this jacket since I saw it end of last year in Europe 
Love the fit 
But I'm not a big pink person 
This was my last chance because remaining USA Chanel sale is shipping out to Europe for their sales.
Put in on one last time and remembered how I liked the fit.
And I'm a history buff and Gabrielle Chanel wore a lot of wrist tull detail on her jackets so I had a renewed interest in that.
And finally I didn't do any Cruise Cuba, so this is my Cuba investment [emoji6]
See how I justify this [emoji41]


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> @TankerToad - did you take the pink jacket home with you??



Yes ma'am 
Justified it (see above)
Did a little intellectual gymnastics and decided I couldn't live without it


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> I love the pink jacket on you TT! The fit and proportion on you is perfect.  The waist , sleeves everything !  I only wish I had your height so I would look like this in clothes!



Thank you so much 
I'm last to the party again - this time to the Cuba party
Fashionably late I hope ...


----------



## 911snowball

You look very nice in pink.. I absolutely love the bright pink/black sheath dress and short jacket that you also have.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> You look very nice in pink.. I absolutely love the bright pink/black sheath dress and short jacket that you also have.



Thank you 
It's one of my favorite too
Didn't know if it would even  be wearable but it  is- really agonized over that suit - but so happy to have it now


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> Tried the pink cruise jacket again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766800
> View attachment 3766801
> View attachment 3766802
> View attachment 3766803



I am so glad you took this home. I love it on you. The pink jacket with the blue strip dress is entirely refreshing. And the pink goes well with your hair and complexion. Fits you like a glove!

P/s Gotta love our justifications!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Yes ma'am
> Justified it (see above)
> Did a little intellectual gymnastics and decided I couldn't live without it



I completely agree with your analysis! Please continue to post modeling pics of it because I will have to enjoy the jacket vicariously through you!


----------



## gracekelly

Out to dinner or even a formal dinner.  It would be a funky look for you


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3766797
> View attachment 3766798
> View attachment 3766799
> 
> Tried this again today
> Luckily they sold out if my size
> This was too tight



Well you could always let it out 

I tried this on and decided that as beautiful as the jacket is with the fringes, I could not justify it for my lifestyle.  I will also add that the fringes on the cuffs drove me a bit crazy and I could see them getting into everything.



TankerToad said:


> Tried the pink cruise jacket again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766800
> View attachment 3766801
> View attachment 3766802
> View attachment 3766803



This makes perfect sense for you.  Good for travel.


----------



## ailoveresale

Opinions needed please!  
Thanks to pigleto I found this amazing lesage jacket from 2016 fall for an equally amazing price.  It fits perfectly and so does the matching skirt.  My only hesitation is that it's quite heavy, probably because it's lesage tweed.  It is a spectacular couture-like piece.  I'm just wondering - will I wear it?  It's not a year-round material, probably only fall/winter for me.  The skirt is also midi length which I feel is difficult to pull off, but it was also an equally amazing price and the tweed is beautiful.  I just don't own anything like this, it's like a work of art.  I can see wearing it over black dresses, and would also go well with navy and white.  Is it "too much" going on for work or day to day?  As gracekelly would say, just because it's on sale it doesn't make it free...


----------



## gracekelly

Since you are quoting me...  hahhaha!
It does look quite heavy, but you could use as an outside jacket instead of just an inside jacket. Can you wear a sweater or blouse underneath it?   It looks like it could go with anything including jeans.  I would love this with a light color dress pant or skirt like winter white.  Not so sure about the skirt.  Maybe as a separate, but together it could be too much of a good thing.

Looks like gray in that tweed too.  Grey flannel pant with it?  Maybe you could wear with your silver dress?


----------



## pigleto972001

That is one special piece !!! Wow. Agree it's maybe more of an overcoat ... more than a suit jacket ? I love the details and design of it. If you love it I say keep it


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Since you are quoting me...  hahhaha!
> It does look quite heavy, but you could use as an outside jacket instead of just an inside jacket. Can you wear a sweater or blouse underneath it?   It looks like it could go with anything including jeans.  I would love this with a light color dress pant or skirt like winter white.  Not so sure about the skirt.  Maybe as a separate, but together it could be too much of a good thing.
> 
> Looks like gray in that tweed too.  Grey flannel pant with it?  Maybe you could wear with your silver dress?



Haha I had that running through my head as I looked at sale pieces.  It sounds like something DH would say. 
It would definitely be outerwear in our climate.  It looks like someone let it out to make it exactly my size - I can definitely wear a sweater or blouse inside.  I was also thinking of wearing over a white skirt or grey pants.  It will go well with jeans too.
The skirt will be a bit much to wear together, I agree.  I think it will look great by itself with a black sweater.  It's just the midi length (it's a pencil skirt) that I wonder about.  Will have to try it on at home rather than under my dress at work before I decide!



pigleto972001 said:


> That is one special piece !!! Wow. Agree it's maybe more of an overcoat ... more than a suit jacket ? I love the details and design of it. If you love it I say keep it



Yes it seems like it would be more outerwear which is why I'm hesitating.  It's not like a LBJ that I could wear all the time.  Even on sale, it's still a lot of $$ so I'm thinking very hard on this one... I just don't own anything like it and doubt I would ever buy anything like this unless it was at this price.


----------



## Genie27

This looks great on you! I really like it as an outer wear jacket for fall winter. It's gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> This looks great on you! I really like it as an outer wear jacket for fall winter. It's gorgeous!!!!!!



Thank you genie!

Here is a little better pic of the tweed so you can really see the details. Of course it doesn't hurt that it also matches my Birkin. [emoji12]


----------



## Genie27

It was meant to be. Did you post a pic of the skirt? Maybe it can be used as separates? That's how I plan to wear my blue/red pieces. 

This one reminded me of my hot pink and black. Which I use as spring/fall outerwear. It's chunky but surprisingly breezy due to the gaps in the tweed. 

Yours would look great with a grey shift dress for work, or to glam up a pair of jeans.


----------



## EmileH

It's a lovely piece but sale or not you have to love it.


----------



## argcdg

ailoveresale said:


> Haha I had that running through my head as I looked at sale pieces.  It sounds like something DH would say.
> It would definitely be outerwear in our climate.  It looks like someone let it out to make it exactly my size - I can definitely wear a sweater or blouse inside.  I was also thinking of wearing over a white skirt or grey pants.  It will go well with jeans too.
> The skirt will be a bit much to wear together, I agree.  I think it will look great by itself with a black sweater.  It's just the midi length (it's a pencil skirt) that I wonder about.  Will have to try it on at home rather than under my dress at work before I decide!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it seems like it would be more outerwear which is why I'm hesitating.  It's not like a LBJ that I could wear all the time.  Even on sale, it's still a lot of $$ so I'm thinking very hard on this one... I just don't own anything like it and doubt I would ever buy anything like this unless it was at this price.


The jacket is great.  If you think the skirt will be hard to wear *and* you don't want to wear the two pieces together, why not just get the jacket? The only reason to get both is if you would like to have the option of wearing them as a suit - but it sounds as though that option doesn't really appeal to you.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree with argcdg- would strongly consider just the jacket.  I think it would look fantastic with neutrals (black, white, cream and especially gray!) and would do nicely as an outerwear jacket.  However, if your climate is too warm for the jacket to really get some use, then let it go. Something else will always come your way.  Today, I saw some jackets from pre-fall at NM.  My SA let me sneak back into the racks to take a peek!  I can say that pre-fall will be easier on the wallet than Cosmopolite.  I already reserved one jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you genie!
> 
> Here is a little better pic of the tweed so you can really see the details. Of course it doesn't hurt that it also matches my Birkin. [emoji12]
> View attachment 3767439


I definitely love the colors and the tweed! It's probably outerwear because it's quite chunky and in that case it would limit the use I'd get from it and I would try to say no to it sale or not. But if it's perfect in any other way it won't be easy to pass. I've bought one Lesage tweed I loved for similar reasons but honestly I hardly ever wear it [emoji26] It feels like wasted money.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> I agree with argcdg- would strongly consider just the jacket.  I think it would look fantastic with neutrals (black, white, cream and especially gray!) and would do nicely as an outerwear jacket.  However, if your climate is too warm for the jacket to really get some use, then let it go. Something else will always come your way.  Today, I saw some jackets from pre-fall at NM.  My SA let me sneak back into the racks to take a peek!  I can say that pre-fall will be easier on the wallet than Cosmopolite.  I already reserved one jacket.



I am thinking this as well.  If you aren't going to wear as a suit, what is the point?  Since you say it is still expensive, even on sale, just go for the jacket.  You shouldn't talk yourself into the skirt.  

We both have the Pharrell black and white check coat from last year and I treat that as an outside coat.  Granted this tweed is totally different, but do you need both? Of course needing and wanting are two different things


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Tried the pink cruise jacket again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766800
> View attachment 3766801
> View attachment 3766802
> View attachment 3766803


This fits you perfectly, TT.  I love this jacket and think you'll find many ways to wear it.   What a good find!!   
And the pink dress is so great too.  I like pink...both pieces are pretty pinks too!!


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please!
> Thanks to pigleto I found this amazing lesage jacket from 2016 fall for an equally amazing price.  It fits perfectly and so does the matching skirt.  My only hesitation is that it's quite heavy, probably because it's lesage tweed.  It is a spectacular couture-like piece.  I'm just wondering - will I wear it?  It's not a year-round material, probably only fall/winter for me.  The skirt is also midi length which I feel is difficult to pull off, but it was also an equally amazing price and the tweed is beautiful.  I just don't own anything like this, it's like a work of art.  I can see wearing it over black dresses, and would also go well with navy and white.  Is it "too much" going on for work or day to day?  As gracekelly would say, just because it's on sale it doesn't make it free...


Beautiful fabric!  If i can't get a piece out of my head and think I'll miss it, then that tells me it should be mine.


----------



## DA Club

TankerToad said:


> Funny thing is I've been looking at this jacket since I saw it end of last year in Europe
> Love the fit
> But I'm not a big pink person
> This was my last chance because remaining USA Chanel sale is shipping out to Europe for their sales.
> Put in on one last time and remembered how I liked the fit.
> And I'm a history buff and Gabrielle Chanel wore a lot of wrist tull detail on her jackets so I had a renewed interest in that.
> And finally I didn't do any Cruise Cuba, so this is my Cuba investment [emoji6]
> See how I justify this [emoji41]



Congrats! I was just going to say that of the three jackets I love the pink one on you! What a great piece to add to your collection!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please!
> Thanks to pigleto I found this amazing lesage jacket from 2016 fall for an equally amazing price.  It fits perfectly and so does the matching skirt.  My only hesitation is that it's quite heavy, probably because it's lesage tweed.  It is a spectacular couture-like piece.  I'm just wondering - will I wear it?  It's not a year-round material, probably only fall/winter for me.  The skirt is also midi length which I feel is difficult to pull off, but it was also an equally amazing price and the tweed is beautiful.  I just don't own anything like this, it's like a work of art.  I can see wearing it over black dresses, and would also go well with navy and white.  Is it "too much" going on for work or day to day?  As gracekelly would say, just because it's on sale it doesn't make it free...


I'm wondering why the bottom hem doesn't align.  Do you have it buttoned correctly?  You'll have to post a pic of the skirt!  Maybe just the skirt and not the jacket. . . sometimes we get so focused on jackets we forget it's quite special to wear an amazing skirt with a simple top and heels.  If you want honesty, I say pass on this jacket.  Granted, I'm not seeing it in person, and lesage is always much more beautiful in real life.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Did anyone end up trying or buying this jacket?


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> Funny thing is I've been looking at this jacket since I saw it end of last year in Europe
> Love the fit
> But I'm not a big pink person
> This was my last chance because remaining USA Chanel sale is shipping out to Europe for their sales.
> Put in on one last time and remembered how I liked the fit.
> And I'm a history buff and Gabrielle Chanel wore a lot of wrist tull detail on her jackets so I had a renewed interest in that.
> And finally I didn't do any Cruise Cuba, so this is my Cuba investment [emoji6]
> See how I justify this [emoji41]



I'm so glad you took this home with you! It fits you so nicely, and I'm glad that the historical significance makes it even more special


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> It was meant to be. Did you post a pic of the skirt? Maybe it can be used as separates? That's how I plan to wear my blue/red pieces.
> 
> This one reminded me of my hot pink and black. Which I use as spring/fall outerwear. It's chunky but surprisingly breezy due to the gaps in the tweed.
> 
> Yours would look great with a grey shift dress for work, or to glam up a pair of jeans.



I haven't posted a pic with the skirt yet because I only tried it on under my dress at work. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's a lovely piece but sale or not you have to love it.



Very true!



argcdg said:


> The jacket is great.  If you think the skirt will be hard to wear *and* you don't want to wear the two pieces together, why not just get the jacket? The only reason to get both is if you would like to have the option of wearing them as a suit - but it sounds as though that option doesn't really appeal to you.



That's what I'm leaning toward - I usually like having the skirt to have the option of a suit, but I think it will be too much to wear together.  The skirt was still pretty expensive, even on sale.



911snowball said:


> I agree with argcdg- would strongly consider just the jacket.  I think it would look fantastic with neutrals (black, white, cream and especially gray!) and would do nicely as an outerwear jacket.  However, if your climate is too warm for the jacket to really get some use, then let it go. Something else will always come your way.  Today, I saw some jackets from pre-fall at NM.  My SA let me sneak back into the racks to take a peek!  I can say that pre-fall will be easier on the wallet than Cosmopolite.  I already reserved one jacket.



Thanks!  It's true I haven't seen the new collection yet, although I suspect most will also be too warm for my climate. 



Pourquoipas said:


> I definitely love the colors and the tweed! It's probably outerwear because it's quite chunky and in that case it would limit the use I'd get from it and I would try to say no to it sale or not. But if it's perfect in any other way it won't be easy to pass. I've bought one Lesage tweed I loved for similar reasons but honestly I hardly ever wear it [emoji26] It feels like wasted money.



Interesting that you hardly ever wear your Lesage tweed - are you worried about snagging?



gracekelly said:


> I am thinking this as well.  If you aren't going to wear as a suit, what is the point?  Since you say it is still expensive, even on sale, just go for the jacket.  You shouldn't talk yourself into the skirt.
> 
> We both have the Pharrell black and white check coat from last year and I treat that as an outside coat.  Granted this tweed is totally different, but do you need both? Of course needing and wanting are two different things



Haha yes - I also only treat the black/white jacket as an outside coat.  I actually got some use out of that this past winter because it was relatively "cold."  That one though will travel better I think (have at least two trips east coming up) and will hold up better over time.



chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful fabric!  If i can't get a piece out of my head and think I'll miss it, then that tells me it should be mine.



Thanks!  I was really excited about it but then it came and it was heavier than expected.  But I do love the colors.



Karenaellen said:


> I'm wondering why the bottom hem doesn't align.  Do you have it buttoned correctly?  You'll have to post a pic of the skirt!  Maybe just the skirt and not the jacket. . . sometimes we get so focused on jackets we forget it's quite special to wear an amazing skirt with a simple top and heels.  If you want honesty, I say pass on this jacket.  Granted, I'm not seeing it in person, and lesage is always much more beautiful in real life.



I didn't button it fully which is why the bottom hem is not aligned.  I will try to post a pic of the skirt but I'm actually more hesitant on it - I have poor spatial awareness (translation: clumsy) and am worried I will snag it.  It's also quite heavy and comes to mid-calf on me since I'm vertically challenged, so I think it will be hard for me to wear often.  I'm leaning toward sending the skirt back, but deciding on the jacket... :/


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Did anyone end up trying or buying this jacket?



Yes
I tried this early in the season 
It's beautiful and stretchy so it's very comfortable
Looks good open or closed 
Look different each way


----------



## ladysarah

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please!
> Thanks to pigleto I found this amazing lesage jacket from 2016 fall for an equally amazing price.  It fits perfectly and so does the matching skirt.  My only hesitation is that it's quite heavy, probably because it's lesage tweed.  It is a spectacular couture-like piece.  I'm just wondering - will I wear it?  It's not a year-round material, probably only fall/winter for me.  The skirt is also midi length which I feel is difficult to pull off, but it was also an equally amazing price and the tweed is beautiful.  I just don't own anything like this, it's like a work of art.  I can see wearing it over black dresses, and would also go well with navy and white.  Is it "too much" going on for work or day to day?  As gracekelly would say, just because it's on sale it doesn't make it free...


That is a beautiful piece. I see no reason why it cannot be dressed down for work with say simple trousers or jeans. I have a Chanel skirt suit from 04, (my only suit) and I never wore the skirt with the jacket, but the skirt is great with simple tops and the jacket I wore to death with jeans.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> I tried this early in the season
> It's beautiful and stretchy so it's very comfortable
> Looks good open or closed
> Look different each way


Thanks!  Do you remember how it fit in terms of sizing?


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks!  Do you remember how it fit in terms of sizing?



I'd say true to size but because of the stretch you could go down if you had to-it's a pretty fabulous jacket -
The head NYC Chanel (corporate) was wearing this jacket when I met her-
And she could have anything -
It's a jersey knit as I recall with the striped collar that can be worn to show or worn to hide the stripes 
And the  pearls all hand done


----------



## Finnigan

TankerToad said:


> I love that gold leather jacket so much
> But not sure how and where Id wear it ...


A simple long black jumpsuit underneath, strappy heals, some long strands of pearls and you are ready for cocktails.  For day, your white ritz silk T and a pair of blue jeans  you would look stunning. 
Btw love you in the pink blazer and glad you add it to your collection with a nod to history.


----------



## Finnigan

ailoveresale said:


> Opinions needed please!
> Thanks to pigleto I found this amazing lesage jacket from 2016 fall for an equally amazing price.  It fits perfectly and so does the matching skirt.  My only hesitation is that it's quite heavy, probably because it's lesage tweed.  It is a spectacular couture-like piece.  I'm just wondering - will I wear it?  It's not a year-round material, probably only fall/winter for me.  The skirt is also midi length which I feel is difficult to pull off, but it was also an equally amazing price and the tweed is beautiful.  I just don't own anything like this, it's like a work of art.  I can see wearing it over black dresses, and would also go well with navy and white.  Is it "too much" going on for work or day to day?  As gracekelly would say, just because it's on sale it doesn't make it free...



Love the jacket on you. Fits like a glove!  The tweed is gorgeous. Congrats. Agree with the ladies about just taking the jacket if you have no plans to wear it as a suit. Looks like you really love the jacket and will keep it. 
So now put that aside and look at the skirt all on its own as if it didn't come with a matching jacket. Try it on with things in your closet and see if you love it on its own merit. 

I thought about getting the skirt when I bought my white robot jacket as I thought the suit is lovely and "wouldn't it be nice to have a full chanel suit?" But then I remember I don't have many occasion to wear a full matching suit and that's a skirt that I won't wear on its own. I did get caught up in the moment for a bit of "wanting the set because it matches" LOL
But I didn't get it. No regrets. I will only get a full suit if I will wear the pieces together or I love them separately. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Suzie

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3766797
> View attachment 3766798
> View attachment 3766799
> 
> Tried this again today
> Luckily they sold out if my size
> This was too tight


It is very unique and does look gorgeous on you.


----------



## baghag21

Tankertoad ... The pink Cuba jacket fits like a glove and thanks for sharing your intellectual gymnastics for rationalising the purchase.  More learning to sharpen the Chanel jackets / RTW purchase decision making process.  Of course the Lesage trim dress (amazing fit on you) and the pink dress are winners.  Did you decide on the matching jacket for the Lesage trim dress?  I love that jacket and my store only had one piece, which was not my size.

ailoveresale ... That Lesage jacket is so amazing and pretty.  While the snag-factor is a high possibility and a practical concern, it does look like a jacket which can be worn more often than some other more delicate Lesage pieces.  I can see this jacket looking even. amazing with a simple black dress and fabulously casual elegant with jeans.  That said, you have to love it and wear it.  Good luck in deciding


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> Did anyone end up trying or buying this jacket?



I tried on the plain jacket without the pearls.  It's lightweight and fits well.  A good casual jacket.  The stripes add a youthful vibe to the jacket and is the unique factor to elevate an otherwise plain navy jacket.  Of course, this jacket with the pearls is even more special.  I love pearls!  While it can be worn open, and I liked it very much, I thought the asymmetrical style may have limited appeal.  I think this piece may have to be worn zipped up to fully appreciate the pearls.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Did anyone end up trying or buying this jacket?


This is beautiful!  First time seeing it!  Love!!


----------



## ailoveresale

ladysarah said:


> That is a beautiful piece. I see no reason why it cannot be dressed down for work with say simple trousers or jeans. I have a Chanel skirt suit from 04, (my only suit) and I never wore the skirt with the jacket, but the skirt is great with simple tops and the jacket I wore to death with jeans.



Thank you! I think if it's worn with basics underneath, it will be a nice pop of color. It doesn't come across in the pictures but it does have some shine to it. I will post a picture of the skirt as well.



Finnigan said:


> Love the jacket on you. Fits like a glove!  The tweed is gorgeous. Congrats. Agree with the ladies about just taking the jacket if you have no plans to wear it as a suit. Looks like you really love the jacket and will keep it.
> So now put that aside and look at the skirt all on its own as if it didn't come with a matching jacket. Try it on with things in your closet and see if you love it on its own merit.
> 
> I thought about getting the skirt when I bought my white robot jacket as I thought the suit is lovely and "wouldn't it be nice to have a full chanel suit?" But then I remember I don't have many occasion to wear a full matching suit and that's a skirt that I won't wear on its own. I did get caught up in the moment for a bit of "wanting the set because it matches" LOL
> But I didn't get it. No regrets. I will only get a full suit if I will wear the pieces together or I love them separately.
> Good luck deciding!



Thank you! Good advice on the skirt [emoji6][emoji1360]



baghag21 said:


> Tankertoad ... The pink Cuba jacket fits like a glove and thanks for sharing your intellectual gymnastics for rationalising the purchase.  More learning to sharpen the Chanel jackets / RTW purchase decision making process.  Of course the Lesage trim dress (amazing fit on you) and the pink dress are winners.  Did you decide on the matching jacket for the Lesage trim dress?  I love that jacket and my store only had one piece, which was not my size.
> 
> ailoveresale ... That Lesage jacket is so amazing and pretty.  While the snag-factor is a high possibility and a practical concern, it does look like a jacket which can be worn more often than some other more delicate Lesage pieces.  I can see this jacket looking even. amazing with a simple black dress and fabulously casual elegant with jeans.  That said, you have to love it and wear it.  Good luck in deciding



Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:





The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...



Here is the jacket dressed down





I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> I haven't posted a pic with the skirt yet because I only tried it on under my dress at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Very true!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm leaning toward - I usually like having the skirt to have the option of a suit, but I think it will be too much to wear together.  The skirt was still pretty expensive, even on sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's true I haven't seen the new collection yet, although I suspect most will also be too warm for my climate.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you hardly ever wear your Lesage tweed - are you worried about snagging?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes - I also only treat the black/white jacket as an outside coat.  I actually got some use out of that this past winter because it was relatively "cold."  That one though will travel better I think (have at least two trips east coming up) and will hold up better over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I was really excited about it but then it came and it was heavier than expected.  But I do love the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't button it fully which is why the bottom hem is not aligned.  I will try to post a pic of the skirt but I'm actually more hesitant on it - I have poor spatial awareness (translation: clumsy) and am worried I will snag it.  It's also quite heavy and comes to mid-calf on me since I'm vertically challenged, so I think it will be hard for me to wear often.  I'm leaning toward sending the skirt back, but deciding on the jacket... :/



No not worried at all, just that it's bright summer colors and quite heavy for now. I hardly ever use outerwear jackets in summer. In winter I prefer to wear darker colors. Your tweed is all season so that works well.
I actually love the jacket on you like you styled it here with jeans and the long skirts fits you very well. Maybe one mid-calf style skirt would bring variety to your closet [emoji108][emoji7], it probably only takes some getting used to.


----------



## baghag21

See Fall 2017 Act 1 jackets in action in an IG video for the Chanel two-toned boots.  Here are some screenshots.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:
> View attachment 3767980
> 
> View attachment 3767981
> 
> 
> The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...
> View attachment 3767982
> 
> 
> Here is the jacket dressed down
> View attachment 3767983
> 
> View attachment 3767984
> 
> 
> I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]



I love this jacket suit - the colour, the tweed (and I have a Birkin and a Kelly that would go too haha). And it fits you amazingly well. Whilst I can't tell the extent of the thickness/weight from photos, if you can use is in your climate be it as a coat or jacket, and you love it, I vote to keep. The colour is gorgeous and the tweed looks beautiful. I think the skirt is great on it own too and from the photo you could pull it off w heels (a white/grey silk blouse and off you go for work). For weekend, a white tee and sneakers ala Ari. Even as a full suit, I don't feel it is too much. It just looks amazing on you! Now where can I find one for myself?


----------



## baghag21

The Cuba fringe jacket in action.  Credit to the IG owner.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> The Cuba fringe jacket in action.  Credit to the IG owner.
> 
> View attachment 3768089



What is going on with her poor little dog?

Ailoversale I think you need to shorten the skirt a bit for your height but keep it mid calf. It's nice to have the skirt. I have a midcalf skirt that I wear with boots, a sweater and my chanel necklaces piled on. Sometimes with a leather or wool Moto jacket. It's one of my favorite looks. Plus I have the skirt to wear with my jacket if I wish.  Good Chanel skirts are hard to find so I always grab the skirts to match my jackets if possible. But you know yourself well. If you will really never wear it then pass on it.


----------



## Genie27

Jacket is exactly what I imagined casually - it's fabulous!! 

+ 1 the skirt shortened an inch or two may make a huge difference. I think the suit has a certain impact, but if it's not for your lifestyle and very expensive I can see your hesitation. 

I'm also short (5'0) and i found that the right midi length can be quite lengthening, especially if it's tapered at the knee like this one. It reminds me of Ari's mermaid Cuba skirt. 

If you wear the skirt alone the right top/shape will make a huge difference. The white top is too contrasting. Maybe a looser short top that hits you between waist and hip, worn untucked? And higher heels? 

And in the realm of keeping a skirt different from what you usually wear - I have to go to a funeral today and don't have any summer clothes that cover my shoulders and knees. Winter clothes would have no issue, but I don't want to wear a heavy wool skirt and jacket outdoors in summer.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What is going on with her poor little dog?


Is it stuffed? Poor puppy!!


----------



## Baglover121

baghag21 said:


> The Cuba fringe jacket in action.  Credit to the IG owner.
> 
> View attachment 3768089


 She  is just incredible!  she has  all the Cuba jacket and everything looks incredible on her


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:
> View attachment 3767980
> 
> View attachment 3767981
> 
> 
> The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...
> View attachment 3767982
> 
> 
> Here is the jacket dressed down
> View attachment 3767983
> 
> View attachment 3767984
> 
> 
> I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]



worn together or separately , it looks great on you, but do you have the occasion /event to wear them together 
 I'd keep the jacket, it looks really nice with jeans and can look great with cigarette pants for a more formal look,


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> I love this jacket suit - the colour, the tweed (and I have a Birkin and a Kelly that would go too haha). And it fits you amazingly well. Whilst I can't tell the extent of the thickness/weight from photos, if you can use is in your climate be it as a coat or jacket, and you love it, I vote to keep. The colour is gorgeous and the tweed looks beautiful. I think the skirt is great on it own too and from the photo you could pull it off w heels (a white/grey silk blouse and off you go for work). For weekend, a white tee and sneakers ala Ari. Even as a full suit, I don't feel it is too much. It just looks amazing on you! Now where can I find one for myself?



This!
Love it every way you have shown it
Including as a full suit
So elegant 
This channels Grace Kelly-
Love the ladylike look
This fits you like a glove 
You look tall, sleek and very fashionable 
IMO this is everything that Is classic about Chanel 
Of course YOU have to love it too
But if you want an opinion my vote is you look amazing


----------



## Baglover121

baghag21 said:


> See Fall 2017 Act 1 jackets in action in an IG video for the Chanel two-toned boots.  Here are some screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 3768013
> View attachment 3768014
> View attachment 3768015
> View attachment 3768016



I believe this is the first jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 The belts on the other jackets are a bit uncomfortable , can't see myself wearing one all the time,


----------



## pigleto972001

The lesage  suit is really really nice !! I vote yes on the skirt - love the length and it's very flattering !! Let us know what u decide


----------



## PhoenixH

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:
> View attachment 3767980
> 
> View attachment 3767981
> 
> 
> The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...
> View attachment 3767982
> 
> 
> Here is the jacket dressed down
> View attachment 3767983
> 
> View attachment 3767984
> 
> 
> I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]



You look amazing in this suit but I love it more styled separately! Especially the look with the jeans! So fabulous


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:
> View attachment 3767980
> 
> View attachment 3767981
> 
> 
> The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...
> View attachment 3767982
> 
> 
> Here is the jacket dressed down
> View attachment 3767983
> 
> View attachment 3767984
> 
> 
> I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]


I love the pieces worn separately.  The skirt is gorgeous and flattering.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ok I took some more pics, especially so you can see the skirt. I think you will see why I think it's too much to wear together:
> View attachment 3767980
> 
> View attachment 3767981
> 
> 
> The skirt by itself - I just don't see myself wearing this because of the length. I feel like it would be sacrilege to shorten it as well. I think it's going to go back...
> View attachment 3767982
> 
> 
> Here is the jacket dressed down
> View attachment 3767983
> 
> View attachment 3767984
> 
> 
> I looked at the fabric composition and even though it feels heavy, it's only about 30% wool. So it might not be so warm. I have some time to think about it... [emoji848]


Keep the jacket. I like the skirt as a separate piece. You might be able to pair your black cruise jacket with it.   You could shorten a little but  I like the long look as an elegant change up.   You need a short sweater for it or a good tuck in blouse.


----------



## smileygirl

Karenaellen said:


> Did anyone end up trying or buying this jacket?


I bought this on sale without the pearls.  A good casual jacket that doesn't crease.  I plan to take it on holiday and trips.  Regular sizing I think


----------



## gracekelly

http://fmag.com/pencil-skirt-outfit-ideas

 This could help you decide.


----------



## ailoveresale

Thank you everyone for the opinions/advice! I am actually thinking of sending both back. As beautiful as they are, I just can't see fitting them into my lifestyle since I usually wear very basic, under the radar pieces. This would be a statement piece and even if I tried to dress it down, it would attract attention. I think the number of wears won't justify the price... it was nice to try on, hold, and admire though [emoji5]. Maybe 10 years from now I will be in a different place in life and find another fabulous jacket that will fit as wonderfully...


----------



## gracekelly

Like bags, there is always another piece of Chanel!


----------



## Finnigan

gracekelly said:


> Like bags, there is always another piece of Chanel!


Isn't this the truth!


----------



## gracekelly

Finnigan said:


> Isn't this the truth!


lol!  You want another right after you finish buying one


----------



## 911snowball

I think you have made the right decision.  Something else will come along that will capture your heart and you will have no
hesitation you will be so sure.  This return secures the funds for that future purchase!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Like bags, there is always another piece of Chanel!



True this !!!![emoji106]


----------



## cafecreme15

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you everyone for the opinions/advice! I am actually thinking of sending both back. As beautiful as they are, I just can't see fitting them into my lifestyle since I usually wear very basic, under the radar pieces. This would be a statement piece and even if I tried to dress it down, it would attract attention. I think the number of wears won't justify the price... it was nice to try on, hold, and admire though [emoji5]. Maybe 10 years from now I will be in a different place in life and find another fabulous jacket that will fit as wonderfully...


I think this is the right decision! These pieces were really over the top and I thought a bit overwhelming on you, especially when worn together. I'm sure something much better will come along soon!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I'm trying to keep in mind that the items hanging around on clearance  from previous seasons are still around for a reason, whether it be sizing/fit, cost, hard to style, and/or just too much of a statement.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I'm trying to keep in mind that the items hanging around on clearance  from previous seasons are still around for a reason, whether it be sizing/fit, cost, hard to style, and/or just too much of a statement.


Excellent point and I also try to keep this in mind when looking on the secondary market.  Many times brand new things will crop up because the fit is problematic and the owner doesn't want to take the time and trouble to get it fitted properly.  I had this happen with a brand new piece purchased from a very reputable reseller.  It took two different tailors to get it right!

Sometimes things are still hanging around the store because the sizing is so off.  You always need to be open minded and you never know, the 42 might fit like a 36 or vice versa!


----------



## pigleto972001

Or the 38 is meant for a 34 haha.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Or the 38 is meant for a 34 haha.


Yes, and it usually happens in this direction, i.e. smaller than expected.  However, my Pharrell black and white coat ran large and I took a  36.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Yes, and it usually happens in this direction, i.e. smaller than expected.  However, my Pharrell black and white coat ran large and I took a  36.


It's true, Chanel sizing is unpredictable in both directions.  This coat ran 2 sizes big, so I lucked out finding a 34 on sale.  I'm sure the tiny size 34 women swam in it, so it was left for the sale.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

My silver pearl jacket nicely styled.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> My silver pearl jacket nicely styled.


I really like this jacket!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

chaneljewel said:


> I really like this jacket!!


Thanks me too! On the runway, the shoulders looked very extreme, but in reality, the jacket is quite classic in its cut.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks me too! On the runway, the shoulders looked very extreme, but in reality, the jacket is quite classic in its cut.


Did you post a picture of yours?


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Like bags, there is always another piece of Chanel!



So true! And to quote DH, all roads lead to Chanel [emoji38]



911snowball said:


> I think you have made the right decision.  Something else will come along that will capture your heart and you will have no
> hesitation you will be so sure.  This return secures the funds for that future purchase!



Thank you! Yes I think so too [emoji5]



cafecreme15 said:


> I think this is the right decision! These pieces were really over the top and I thought a bit overwhelming on you, especially when worn together. I'm sure something much better will come along soon!



Thank you! Yes for my style, maybe a little too fabulous. I wish I led the life of a fashion blogger but I don't... [emoji13]



Karenaellen said:


> I'm trying to keep in mind that the items hanging around on clearance  from previous seasons are still around for a reason, whether it be sizing/fit, cost, hard to style, and/or just too much of a statement.



This is so true - I'm trying to remember this as well. There is often a reason it is on sale.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Did you post a picture of yours?


----------



## gracekelly

*@Karenaellen * GORGEOUS!!!  Lucky you!  What a special piece!  Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Super pretty ! What season is that KA?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Super pretty ! What season is that KA?


It was spring summer Act 1 2017.  Here's how the shoulders appeared in the look book, and I never would have selected the jacket based on this photo.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> I actually think full length is better.  Shortening the skirt shortens the vertical line, and visually, there are multiple strong horizontal lines in this set, so you want to keep maximum vertical lines going.  I shortened mine with the logic that it made the set more casual- youthful when paired with Oxford shoes, but the horizontal dominance of the lines is unfortunate.


I regretted shortening this skirt, so I brought it back to Nordstrom to have it lengthened, assuming the fabric was just folded under.  It turns out they had cut it off!  So they gave me an entirely new one.  Talk about amazing customer service!  Lesson learned though:  always ask alterations whether they plan to cut the fabric before going forward.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I regretted shortening this skirt, so I brought it back to Nordstrom to have it lengthened, assuming the fabric was just folded under.  It turns out they had cut it off!  So they gave me an entirely new one.  Talk about amazing customer service!  Lesson learned though:  always ask alterations whether they plan to cut the fabric before going forward.



Wow, that's amazing customer service!


----------



## EmileH

I [emoji173]️ this one. It looks incredible on you.


----------



## Finnigan

Love this on you!  What a special piece. 
That photo in the lookbook is like a chanel quarterback!


----------



## chaneljewel

I really like it!   Probably all gone by now


----------



## Finnigan

gracekelly said:


> lol!  You want another right after you finish buying one


Yes!  I'm actually a little relieved there are so many logos on the Act 1 pieces, easy on my wallet and no decision agony! Phew.


----------



## miss argile

Oh my, it's so gorgeous and classy!!! Agreed it looks 100x better than on the runway model


----------



## miss argile

Finnigan said:


> Yes!  I'm actually a little relieved there are so many logos on the Act 1 pieces, easy on my wallet and no decision agony! Phew.


Same here!! But I found myself going back and reviewing the cosmopolite pieces passed.....


----------



## gracekelly

miss argile said:


> Same here!! But I found myself going back and reviewing the cosmopolite pieces passed.....


There is one that I want but having difficulty finding it. Just as well?


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I'm trying to keep in mind that the items hanging around on clearance  from previous seasons are still around for a reason, whether it be sizing/fit, cost, hard to style, and/or just too much of a statement.



Ha! Keep telling yourself that - [emoji8]
Sometimes there are those lucky finds out there --


----------



## TankerToad

Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## TankerToad

Finnigan said:


> Yes!  I'm actually a little relieved there are so many logos on the Act 1 pieces, easy on my wallet and no decision agony! Phew.



Me too!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> There is one that I want but having difficulty finding it. Just as well?



Which one ???

There are some cute non logo act one pieces. Some of jackets are cute.


----------



## pigleto972001

KA, I haven't seen that jacket. It is awesome. Looks better on you than the model


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Which one ???
> 
> There are some cute non logo act one pieces. Some of jackets are cute.
> View attachment 3768974


The Cosmo plaid with the pleated back.  You tried it on too.  I tried the one in your post and did not like it for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh well ........ I know a place that has it in a 40 [emoji1]

Did that one have a closure ? It's quite long.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh well ........ I know a place that has it in a 40 [emoji1]
> 
> Did that one have a closure ? It's quite long.


It had the clear buttons which I did not mind as much since the plaid showed through.  I am not totally positive of my size in this one since I tried a 38 and it was tight.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sounds like the 40 could work !!! Let me know  I saw it hanging the other day. 

Did the longer jacket have a closure ?


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you everyone for the opinions/advice! I am actually thinking of sending both back. As beautiful as they are, I just can't see fitting them into my lifestyle since I usually wear very basic, under the radar pieces. This would be a statement piece and even if I tried to dress it down, it would attract attention. I think the number of wears won't justify the price... it was nice to try on, hold, and admire though [emoji5]. Maybe 10 years from now I will be in a different place in life and find another fabulous jacket that will fit as wonderfully...



Yes, there will be other beautiful pieces when the time is right. 



Karenaellen said:


> It's true, Chanel sizing is unpredictable in both directions.  This coat ran 2 sizes big, so I lucked out finding a 34 on sale.  I'm sure the tiny size 34 women swam in it, so it was left for the sale.




Two gorgeous jackets!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh well ........ I know a place that has it in a 40 [emoji1]
> 
> Did that one have a closure ? It's quite long.


I don't recall, but from the picture it looks like hooks and eyes at best.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> The Cosmo plaid with the pleated back.  You tried it on too.  I tried the one in your post and did not like it for me.



I also tried it on in a 40 recently - I can check for you on Friday to see if it's still there?


----------



## ailoveresale

Gah I can't stop thinking about the purple jacket...am going to sleep on it one more night. If I keep it I'd have to raid my closet for things to give up in exchange...and definitely stay strong and resist more purchases!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> KA, I haven't seen that jacket. It is awesome. Looks better on you than the model


You are too kind.  I think my middle balances out the shoulders.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Gah I can't stop thinking about the purple jacket...am going to sleep on it one more night. If I keep it I'd have to raid my closet for things to give up in exchange...and definitely stay strong and resist more purchases!



When something gets under your skin you are in trouble!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I regretted shortening this skirt, so I brought it back to Nordstrom to have it lengthened, assuming the fabric was just folded under.  It turns out they had cut it off!  So they gave me an entirely new one.  Talk about amazing customer service!  Lesson learned though:  always ask alterations whether they plan to cut the fabric before going forward.



That's quite exceptional. Great customer service! 
Your silver pearl jacket is stunning. Must have missed when you posted with all the IG styles it becomes hard to follow what everybody actually brings home [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## ms piggy

Karenaellen said:


> I regretted shortening this skirt, so I brought it back to Nordstrom to have it lengthened, assuming the fabric was just folded under.  It turns out they had cut it off!  So they gave me an entirely new one.  Talk about amazing customer service!  Lesson learned though:  always ask alterations whether they plan to cut the fabric before going forward.



Is this the white Robot skirt? Wow, this is amazing service indeed and sadly increasingly rare these days.



ailoveresale said:


> Gah I can't stop thinking about the purple jacket...am going to sleep on it one more night. If I keep it I'd have to raid my closet for things to give up in exchange...and definitely stay strong and resist more purchases!



Haha, I know I have been there. Keep us posted!


----------



## ms piggy

A friend sent me this : Singaporean actress Fann Wong in FW pre-collection rtw.


----------



## chanel76

ms piggy said:


> A friend sent me this : Singapore actress Fann Wong in FW pre-collection rtw.


That's Look 8 from the AW pre-collection minus the accessories. I wonder if her clothing was sponsored!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> A friend sent me this : Singapore actress Fann Wong in FW pre-collection rtw.



Interesting 
Thank you for posting


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> A friend sent me this : Singapore actress Fann Wong in FW pre-collection rtw.



ms piggy
A close up of the T
And I think you have this cardigan 
Both from IG


----------



## TankerToad

Another logo coat/ jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> It was spring summer Act 1 2017.  Here's how the shoulders appeared in the look book, and I never would have selected the jacket based on this photo.





Karena - the best version of your beautiful jacket??


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> ms piggy
> A close up of the T
> And I think you have this cardigan
> Both from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769304
> View attachment 3769305



I like the styling of the cardigan with silver sneakers. Will try it with my H ones.


----------



## ms piggy

chanel76 said:


> That's Look 8 from the AW pre-collection minus the accessories. I wonder if her clothing was sponsored!



No idea.


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Another logo coat/ jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769307


I really like that jacket -- without the logos.


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> Another logo coat/ jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769307



I wish they hadn't put the logos around the sleeves like that...


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> No idea.



I actually like this look
The boots are Fab
The look isn't my look but it's very urban cool
Like the skirt length


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> I wish they hadn't put the logos around the sleeves like that...



Dior is doing the same thing. Such a pity. I guess that's what sells.


----------



## Genie27

Hopefully it is a short-lived trend.


----------



## ziadodina

Hi!
Do you have any info about this jacket?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3769308
> 
> Karena - the best version of your beautiful jacket??


Yes, the trim looks the same, but the fabric and cut are different. Never saw this one.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ms piggy said:


> Is this the white Robot skirt? Wow, this is amazing service indeed and sadly increasingly rare these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I know I have been there. Keep us posted!


Yes, my white Robot skirt that I foolishly shortened to a mini thinking it looked better that way with flats.  So much better at it's intended length!  I'm very grateful to my Nordstrom SA for replacing the skirt.  I didn't even ask!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Hopefully it is a short-lived trend.



I think it looks cheap and tacky and has an early death


----------



## win28

Oooh love this jacket on you. Color is so beautiful too.


----------



## pigleto972001

ziadodina said:


> View attachment 3769436
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Do you have any info about this jacket?



Only that it's act 1 this fall. Does it have the logo on the sleeve? There's a longer coat in sale fabric that has it on the bottom half of the lapel.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> No idea.



It immediately made me think of my Cruise Dubai black and grey Keffiyeh cropped jacket. Now I'm looking for a long skirt in black to pair and some electric blue shoes..


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, my white Robot skirt that I foolishly shortened to a mini thinking it looked better that way with flats.  So much better at it's intended length!  I'm very grateful to my Nordstrom SA for replacing the skirt.  I didn't even ask!



What great customer service!!
I am getting my robot skirt back from alterations tomorrow.  I shortened it and didn't ask if they would cut the fabric either, but amazingly the alterations were free since it's still being sold at full price.  I guess that's what we pay for!


----------



## ailoveresale

I agree this looks better on you than on the model!  Gorgeous!


----------



## argcdg

ailoveresale said:


> What great customer service!!
> I am getting my robot skirt back from alterations tomorrow.  I shortened it and didn't ask if they would cut the fabric either, but amazingly the alterations were free since it's still being sold at full price.  I guess that's what we pay for!


That is classic Nordstrom.  Saks would never do this!  Wish I had a Nordstrom in my city.


----------



## ziadodina

pigleto972001 said:


> Only that it's act 1 this fall. Does it have the logo on the sleeve? There's a longer coat in sale fabric that has it on the bottom half of the lapel.



I only have this pics, but I'm totally in love


----------



## gracekelly

ziadodina said:


> View attachment 3769436
> 
> 
> Hi!
> Do you have any info about this jacket?


Sunning jacket.  It looks like it has a belt.


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3769308
> 
> Karena - the best version of your beautiful jacket??


That's beautiful TT.  Love it!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> ms piggy
> A close up of the T
> And I think you have this cardigan
> Both from IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769304
> View attachment 3769305


The cardigan is great...just not a fan of the t-shirt.


----------



## TankerToad

Act 1 jackets 
Photos sent me me from a Chanel boutique


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Act 1 jackets
> Photos sent me me from a Chanel boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770046
> View attachment 3770047
> View attachment 3770048
> View attachment 3770049


That top one is beautiful.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Act 1 jackets
> Photos sent me me from a Chanel boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3770046
> View attachment 3770047
> View attachment 3770048
> View attachment 3770049


The abominable snow momma coat is fun!  Reminds me of a Betsey Johnson coat I wore and adored in my 20s.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> The abominable snow momma coat is fun!  Reminds me of a Betsey Johnson coat I wore and adored in my 20s.



Everything comes round again! A great way to feel young  but I try to avoid some of my teenage fashion blunders when shopping Chanel.


----------



## smileygirl

What do people think about the White logo t-shirt. I am thinking about it


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Maritime influence


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> Maritime influence


The center panel unzips entirely, not an option I'd utilize.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cute!!! I like it. The pearls stand out  I tried the plain navy skirt w the same lined trim. Was cute  pockets were oddly placed.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> The center panel unzips entirely, not an option I'd utilize.



[emoji106][emoji813]️ Very useful casual jacket, it fits you nicely.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> The center panel unzips entirely, not an option I'd utilize.



You got it ??
It's such a special jacket !!
Looks lovely on you
Like how you have it casual here
I've only seen it dressed up in action 
What a great find [emoji173]


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> The center panel unzips entirely, not an option I'd utilize.



Good less formal and stylish jacket!  Love the pearls and the stripe detail.  Looks like a cardigan without the centre panel.


----------



## cafecreme15

Love this on you Karen!! I tried this on last week and loved it, especially with the center panel taken out. But it was just still too pricey for me at over 4k on sale.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this on you Karen!! I tried this on last week and loved it, especially with the center panel taken out. But it was just still too pricey for me at over 4k on sale.


Sometimes you can find items on additional markdown, or on the resale market.  I agree over 4K is still steep. I have a hard time paying full price for things; most of my Chanel jackets were at least 40% off, but there are some you'll probably not be able to find on sale, like the white Cuba jacket.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> The center panel unzips entirely, not an option I'd utilize.


This jacket looks great on you!  I was wondering about the zippers when you posted the pic a few days ago; I actually like it with the center panel out; it looks so nice both ways - very versatile piece.


----------



## suziez

Karenaellen said:


> I'm trying to keep in mind that the items hanging around on clearance  from previous seasons are still around for a reason, whether it be sizing/fit, cost, hard to style, and/or just too much of a statement.





cafecreme15 said:


> I think this is the right decision! These pieces were really over the top and I thought a bit overwhelming on you, especially when worn together. I'm sure something much better will come along soon!


so well said


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Everything comes round again! A great way to feel young  but I try to avoid some of my teenage fashion blunders when shopping Chanel.


I saw the snow momma coat in person.  The satin was really soft and nice, but I didn't care for the faux fur.  It was shedding all over the satin, and felt rough.


----------



## pigleto972001

I heard it sheds like crazy ! My SA was not a fan.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

smileygirl said:


> What do people think about the White logo t-shirt. I am thinking about it


Hi Smileygirl,  you'll see discussions about this on this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/page-62


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Here's a cute styling of that pink jacket someone was interested in.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Here's a cute styling of that pink jacket someone was interested in.


Love this!   Which season?


----------



## HADASSA

Karenaellen said:


> Here's a cute styling of that pink jacket someone was interested in.





chaneljewel said:


> Love this!   Which season?



I know this is from a past season but is it still available in the US?

How warm is the material - my forever question when you live in a hot climate[emoji30]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

HADASSA said:


> I know this is from a past season but is it still available in the US?
> 
> How warm is the material - my forever question when you live in a hot climate[emoji30]


I think the Paris Seoul collection.


----------



## HADASSA

Karenaellen said:


> I think the Paris Seoul collection.



Karen, that will be Cruise, so material may not be that warm‍♀️


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> Here's a cute styling of that pink jacket someone was interested in.



Thanks for sharing.  I think she styled it similar, if not exactly, as per the runway look.  Pic below.

I was asking about this Paris Seoul jacket a few hundred posts ago.  The jacket looks just right on her.  I bought mine one size up which makes it a little more over-sized, especially the sleeves.  This jacket is cut very narrow across the chest area, probably to give it a slimmer fit to balance the general over-sized aesthetic.  I posted this pic earlier and here it is again for easy reference.

View attachment 3774440


----------



## baghag21

HADASSA said:


> Karen, that will be Cruise, so material may not be that warm‍♀️



Fabric composition is 95% cotton, 5% polyamide.  100% silk lining.

Jacket is fairly thick & heavy.  Suitable for Spring, Autumn wear.


----------



## baghag21

Here's a pic of the runway look of the pink Seoul jacket.  Pic wasn't attached in earlier post.


----------



## Vanana

ms piggy said:


> The matching skirt was available but I decided to be good and passed. Plus it was cut to sit on the lower waist which isn't my preference.
> 
> View attachment 3750846


mS Piggy that skirt looks great BUT WHEREVER DID YOU GET THAT ADORABLE KARL t-shirt pray tell?!


----------



## HADASSA

baghag21 said:


> Fabric composition is 95% cotton, 5% polyamide.  100% silk lining.
> 
> Jacket is fairly thick & heavy.  Suitable for Spring, Autumn wear.





baghag21 said:


> Here's a pic of the runway look of the pink Seoul jacket.  Pic wasn't attached in earlier post.
> 
> View attachment 3774441



Thank you baghag - average temps where I live is about 30 degrees Celsius. It never gets that cold to wear as a Spring nor Autumn jacket


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Here's a pic of the runway look of the pink Seoul jacket.  Pic wasn't attached in earlier post.
> 
> View attachment 3774441



This was a fantastic jacket, unfortunately looked awful on me.
I'm happy with my Seoul pink jacket, here worn today


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> This was a fantastic jacket, unfortunately looked awful on me.
> I'm happy with my Seoul pink jacket, here worn today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774707



Ari... Elegant outfit, as always.  This jacket is probably one of the most-appreciated and loved Chanel pieces.  Classic and easily wearable.  Was sold out fast too.


----------



## ms piggy

Vanana said:


> mS Piggy that skirt looks great BUT WHEREVER DID YOU GET THAT ADORABLE KARL t-shirt pray tell?!



The tee was specially created for the 2016 Tokyo Fashion Night Out by Karl Lagefeld's Limited Edition clothing line available only in Japan. I think you may be able to find similar tees in Karl's eponymous labels.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> This was a fantastic jacket, unfortunately looked awful on me.
> I'm happy with my Seoul pink jacket, here worn today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3774707



Perfection! Love Chanel beige and pink together. Another Ari style session. Why don't they hire you [emoji108]


----------



## 911snowball

I agree! Ari should be a Chanel style ambassador!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> I agree! Ari should be a Chanel style ambassador!


She should because she lives a real life and not a blogger's life which is just getting dolled up for a photo op.  I love "real" women pictures!


----------



## chaneljewel

Well said, GK.   I actually get a better 'feel' for the clothes when I see those irl wearing them.


----------



## EmileH

My navy and black spring 2017 jacket, Chanel blouse, Hermes skirt and camellia


----------



## baghag21

Pbp ... Elegant and an easy go-to outfit! Classic 4-pocket Chanel jacket and an elegant A-line pleated skirt.  And the Camellia [emoji173]️!  I would wear it exactly like that albeit with a cute tee like Ms Piggy's KL tee & runners [emoji2]


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the outfit and the camellia is a wonderful touch   I looked at the brooch w the moon and state and its hefty ... priced around 570. Woof !


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Some other cuties, but knew they were not the one. Now that I see the pinkish one again I kind of love it! But I don't love a blazer shape on me as much.


How do you feel about this dark purplish jacket with the bow in front? I really like it on you!!! it can also be because the fit and length I feel of this one looks like the best fit on your frame IMO? For example, I can't even tell if the pink one would look good on you because I feel that it looks like it's at least 1-2 sizes too big on you perhaps? Love this purple one and the beige one the most so far on you   Love that you're posting all these photos, it's like I get to go shopping without leaving the house!


----------



## Inuit

You can't go wrong with high waisted boot cut jeans, I don't think.


----------



## TankerToad

IG chanel jackets
Actually the last one isn't - but chanel accessories- sorry [emoji52]


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy and black spring 2017 jacket, Chanel blouse, Hermes skirt and camellia
> 
> View attachment 3775326
> View attachment 3775327



 Beautiful use of the camellia!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> How do you feel about this dark purplish jacket with the bow in front? I really like it on you!!! it can also be because the fit and length I feel of this one looks like the best fit on your frame IMO? For example, I can't even tell if the pink one would look good on you because I feel that it looks like it's at least 1-2 sizes too big on you perhaps? Love this purple one and the beige one the most so far on you   Love that you're posting all these photos, it's like I get to go shopping without leaving the house!



Thank you! The shoulders are always large on me when the rest of the jacket fits! The thing I liked about the pink one was that it had lion buttons like your adorable cardigan [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3775584
> View attachment 3775585
> View attachment 3775586
> View attachment 3775587
> View attachment 3775588
> View attachment 3775589
> 
> IG chanel jackets
> Actually the last one isn't - but chanel accessories- sorry [emoji52]



Gorgeous eye candy TT!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3775584
> View attachment 3775585
> View attachment 3775586
> View attachment 3775587
> View attachment 3775588
> View attachment 3775589
> 
> IG chanel jackets
> Actually the last one isn't - but chanel accessories- sorry [emoji52]


Great photos, TT!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy and black spring 2017 jacket, Chanel blouse, Hermes skirt and camellia
> 
> View attachment 3775326
> View attachment 3775327


This is so elegant.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! The shoulders are always large on me when the rest of the jacket fits! The thing I liked about the pink one was that it had lion buttons like your adorable cardigan [emoji173]️


That's too bad, but you followed your heart and chose a lovely piece that fits you best (and bonus on the multiple ways to wear it).  Congratulations and thanks for bringing us shopping with you! *gotta love the lion*


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3776034


I have to say that what some of these girls are wearing underneath the jacket is far more interesting than the jacket


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3776034



Definitely not a real world way of wearing the jacket especially since she's not wearing the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy and black spring 2017 jacket, Chanel blouse, Hermes skirt and camellia
> 
> View attachment 3775326
> View attachment 3775327



Very well put together, I totally love black with navy and the H-Chanel mix with a feminine camellia [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3776034



Great pictures!


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> Great pictures!



Thank you 
I find these photos inspiring 
Ways to wear Chanel in ways I had not thought of ...
Sometimes irreverent, but often find I get ideas from these posts


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> I find these photos inspiring
> Ways to wear Chanel in ways I had not thought of ...
> Sometimes irreverent, but often find I get ideas from these posts


Somehow I have the feeling that the bustier look won't fly at one of your business dinners


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3776034


I always enjoy these postings just to see how other ladies style the pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure. 




This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3776473
> 
> 
> Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure.
> 
> View attachment 3776475
> 
> 
> This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((


i tried the top one too and it looked awful on me.  Kind of serious looking on you too.  I think the second is very cute on you.  You could wear it anywhere.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's like a grown up version of the cute puffer w the gold cuffs. Very cute. Has lace cuffs and pokes out at hem. It has red lurex that is shiny. It's too much for me. Sigh 

The top one didn't look cute on me I didn't think. Good price tho !


----------



## Vanana

Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the jacket w the belt !!! The fringe is also nice [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> It's like a grown up version of the cute puffer w the gold cuffs. Very cute. Has lace cuffs and pokes out at hem. It has red lurex that is shiny. It's too much for me. Sigh
> 
> The top one didn't look cute on me I didn't think. Good price tho !


Too matronly.  *a word you will learn to dread as you age!*


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556


You great in the fringe and the belted one. How did the belted one look without the belt?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3776473
> 
> 
> Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure.
> 
> View attachment 3776475
> 
> 
> This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((


I like the second jacket.  I wonder why it's so pricey?!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556


I love the feathers jacket on you!  Very elegant.


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> You great in the fringe and the belted one. How did the belted one look without the belt?


Thanks I think the fringe is too spendy for me given the many things I got my eyes on and already opened my wallet for this season 
The belted one is in the running still.  It didn't occur to me to take photos of it without the belt!  However, it looks fitted and cropped (although not as cropped as the black jacket) and it's quite nice still.


----------



## Vanana

Karenaellen said:


> I love the feathers jacket on you!  Very elegant.


thank you!!!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the jacket w the belt !!! The fringe is also nice [emoji7]


ARGH I hate that I love the jacket with the belt! *insert sad face*


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3776473
> 
> 
> Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure.
> 
> View attachment 3776475
> 
> 
> This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((



The quilted jacket looks gorgeous on you! It is a more elegant version of that puffer jacket you loved. Is there a lot of subtle detail to justify that price?


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556



The fringe jacket looks gorgeous on you!
The belted jacket fits you very nicely also


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> ARGH I hate that I love the jacket with the belt! *insert sad face*


I could be all wrong, but this is a style that could be on sale later on.  Many women don't care for belted jackets and most of the time, never wear the belt anyway.


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> The quilted jacket looks gorgeous on you! It is a more elegant version of that puffer jacket you loved. Is there a lot of subtle detail to justify that price?



I think there is a lot of detail. If you zoom in you can see the lace detail as well as the red accents. Still for me, it has to be tweed to justify the price


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556



They all look great in you.  I really like the belted jacket too.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> They all look great in you.  I really like the belted jacket too.


Thank you so much PdP.... need that money tree...


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> I could be all wrong, but this is a style that could be on sale later on.  Many women don't care for belted jackets and most of the time, never wear the belt anyway.


Oh that would make me SO HAPPY!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> The fringe jacket looks gorgeous on you!
> The belted jacket fits you very nicely also


Thank you, i'm seriously torn about that belted jacket. I will wait for my target jacket to arrive first, then decide. Hoping gracekelly is right - would take that jacket home in a heartbeat if on sale.


----------



## 911snowball

I tried the belted jacket on today but in the different colorway (grey tweed). I am getting it.  I will be going back on Saturday for the fitting and will try to get a photo.  I am 5'4" and the fit is spectacular, jacket is well proportioned for  my height.  I usually do not go for belted jackets but I could not resist this one.


----------



## argcdg

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556


Love love love the belted jacket!!


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> I tried the belted jacket on today but in the different colorway (grey tweed). I am getting it.  I will be going back on Saturday for the fitting and will try to get a photo.  I am 5'4" and the fit is spectacular, jacket is well proportioned for  my height.  I usually do not go for belted jackets but I could not resist this one.


How would you style it?  I really like it but trying to figure out how I'd wear it.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> I tried the belted jacket on today but in the different colorway (grey tweed). I am getting it.  I will be going back on Saturday for the fitting and will try to get a photo.  I am 5'4" and the fit is spectacular, jacket is well proportioned for  my height.  I usually do not go for belted jackets but I could not resist this one.



Is it the yellow and grey one that is in the app or pure grey? Pure grey I could justify.


----------



## 911snowball

Vanana, if you are referring to the long black coat with the ruffles at collar and sleeve, I tried that too and am also considering it.
It is very comfortable not heavy at all.  The problem I had was it would require extensive alterations as I am not tall enough to carry it unless shortened.  I tried the 36 (my usual size) and it was swimming on me. So in addition to the length, the whole coat would need to go down two sizes. It is a really pretty coat though.


----------



## 911snowball

PbP, it is the yellow and gray one.


----------



## 911snowball

The cc buckle on this jacket is black. It looks great with black pants, navy pants, charcoal gray and taupe. Basically all the colors in my closet .  I am a blonde so the color is very good.  Very appropriate for the office so I will get maximum wear.


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Vanana, if you are referring to the long black coat with the ruffles at collar and sleeve, I tried that too and am also considering it.
> It is very comfortable not heavy at all.  The problem I had was it would require extensive alterations as I am not tall enough to carry it unless shortened.  I tried the 36 (my usual size) and it was swimming on me. So in addition to the length, the whole coat would need to go down two sizes. It is a really pretty coat though.


I'm actually considering another black belted coat but not the one with the ruffles. the coat you're referring to has such nice material though and is lovely as well  I have no idea what the material will be on the coat i'm going after so keeping fingers crossed it's not a deal breaker.  I am 5'8" so hopefully the length would work out


----------



## 911snowball

A black belted coat would be wonderful!  Will need to watch for that to show up.


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> The cc buckle on this jacket is black. It looks great with black pants, navy pants, charcoal gray and taupe. Basically all the colors in my closet .  I am a blonde so the color is very good.  Very appropriate for the office so I will get maximum wear.



Oh loved the pics of the yellow gray jacket. Is it similar to the blue belted one ? If so it's quite pretty !! The color of it would not work well on me. Please post pics. [emoji41]


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Somehow I have the feeling that the bustier look won't fly at one of your business dinners



Roger that .


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556



Love that dark blue on you 
No wonder you were tempted 
It's fabulous on you [emoji173]


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> Love that dark blue on you
> No wonder you were tempted
> It's fabulous on you [emoji173]


Thank you TT the tweed on this is so sturdy and lovely as well. definitely a fall/winter coat though and I keep seeing it with my silver pleated skirt, pencil pants, leather pants and such... hopefully i'll get to try on the coat that i'm after soon and make some decisions.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3776769
> View attachment 3776770



Oh wow, I really love this! The color isn't the best for me, but I love the construction. This is the same as the blue one Vanana tried on?


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Ari... Elegant outfit, as always.  This jacket is probably one of the most-appreciated and loved Chanel pieces.  Classic and easily wearable.  Was sold out fast too.


Thank you baghag! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfection! Love Chanel beige and pink together. Another Ari style session. Why don't they hire you [emoji108]


Thank you PQP, I'll work for free! Next life I want to be SM at a Chanel boutique! 


911snowball said:


> I agree! Ari should be a Chanel style ambassador!


Snowball, thank you [emoji4] 


gracekelly said:


> She should because she lives a real life and not a blogger's life which is just getting dolled up for a photo op.  I love "real" women pictures!


Gracekelly thank you - this is a great compliment [emoji259]


Pocketbook Pup said:


> My navy and black spring 2017 jacket, Chanel blouse, Hermes skirt and camellia
> 
> View attachment 3775326
> View attachment 3775327


PP, this is a great look! Love how well everything looks together! This little Chanel blouse makes the look so fresh and the H necklace- fantastic. 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3775584
> View attachment 3775585
> View attachment 3775586
> View attachment 3775587
> View attachment 3775588
> View attachment 3775589
> 
> IG chanel jackets
> Actually the last one isn't - but chanel accessories- sorry [emoji52]



Thank you TT for the pictures, they give me inspiration to experiment with my jackets.
Like today, impossible wide leg Chanel  with the Velcro jacket


----------



## baghag21




----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3776473
> 
> 
> Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure.
> 
> View attachment 3776475
> 
> 
> This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((


pigleto, I don't like the first jacket, but I can totally see how someone can pull off with jeans and trainers.
Are you sure the second jacket is Cosmopolite? It doesn't look like the one at the end of the show?


Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556


Vanana, I'm also waiting for the long black belted coat. My SA said that they'll look for it as it looks like they didn't order it? strange!
Love the fringe jacket on you.
The dark blue is great cut and looks perfect on you, but the fabric is not very nice, maybe I need to see it IRL?



911snowball said:


> I tried the belted jacket on today but in the different colorway (grey tweed). I am getting it.  I will be going back on Saturday for the fitting and will try to get a photo.  I am 5'4" and the fit is spectacular, jacket is well proportioned for  my height.  I usually do not go for belted jackets but I could not resist this one.





911snowball said:


> The cc buckle on this jacket is black. It looks great with black pants, navy pants, charcoal gray and taupe. Basically all the colors in my closet .  I am a blonde so the color is very good.  Very appropriate for the office so I will get maximum wear.


snowball, please post pictures! I'm thinking that flared skirts and dresses would look great with it as it will brake that military feeling from it. 


baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3776896


Yes, love the cut of this coat, but don't like the patern and the color.


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3776473
> 
> 
> Tried on some jackets today for fun. The new act 1 jacket is very pretty. A little loose fitting in my usual size. There are two buttons for closure.
> 
> View attachment 3776475
> 
> 
> This was a Paris in ritz jacket. Near end of show. It was super elegant . This was a size bigger than my usual. It was pricey at 7k. I tried the fuzzy pants but they were a size too big and were 3k. Plus they shed all over the chair in the fitting room. ((((



I'm considering the first one, 
The puffer is really nice but a bit too pricy,


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi Ari. I love those wide legged pants. And the jacket   

My SA said the same thing. He was surprised at how this jacket looked in real life.  It is the same as the one in show I guess 



7250 according to website. Organza black and red.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> PbP, it is the yellow and gray one.



Ah. Nice. The blue one would work well for me. I'm asking My SA about it. I wonder if it has a skirt to match. But I have plenty to match with it anyway. It looks like the same fabric as the coat that I want which is the one worn my Vanessa paradis. I wouldn't wear them together of course.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pbp I could totally see the blue belted one on you. It could go w the blue Dior fall pieces. How cute would it be w a longer flaring skirt ? I'd be curious to see it minus the belt.

Ah yes, Grace, my SA said the same thing. Matronly lolol. The trim was similar to the trim
On the ritz pieces. It's a lovely jacket just not for me. Rats


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Pbp I could totally see the blue belted one on you. It could go w the blue Dior fall pieces. How cute would it be w a longer flaring skirt ? I'd be curious to see it minus the belt.
> 
> Ah yes, Grace, my SA said the same thing. Matronly lolol. The trim was similar to the trim
> On the ritz pieces. It's a lovely jacket just not for me. Rats



I like the way you think pigleto. That would be very pretty.


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> Thank you TT the tweed on this is so sturdy and lovely as well. definitely a fall/winter coat though and I keep seeing it with my silver pleated skirt, pencil pants, leather pants and such... hopefully i'll get to try on the coat that i'm after soon and make some decisions.



Love your thought process
Fun things to dream about !


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel spring 2017 jacket worn 
Last night in London


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I could be all wrong, but this is a style that could be on sale later on.  Many women don't care for belted jackets and most of the time, never wear the belt anyway.


I was going to say the belt on that jacket looks like "gilding the lily" to me. I would totally wear it without the belt.


----------



## argcdg

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was going to say the belt on that jacket looks like "gilding the lily" to me. I would totally wear it without the belt.


So would you remove the belt loops?  I was wondering how these jackets would look without belts.


----------



## ms piggy

Anyone seen or tried this jacket in person? I wonder how the tweed is like and what is the fit/cut. Photo posted by TankerToad earlier on this thread.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi Ari. I love those wide legged pants. And the jacket
> 
> My SA said the same thing. He was surprised at how this jacket looked in real life.  It is the same as the one in show I guess
> View attachment 3776956
> View attachment 3776957
> 
> 7250 according to website. Organza black and red.



Thank you Pigleto! Yes it's the same jacket, at the pictures of the show looks like velvet. How heavy was it?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah. Nice. The blue one would work well for me. I'm asking My SA about it. I wonder if it has a skirt to match. But I have plenty to match with it anyway. It looks like the same fabric as the coat that I want which is the one worn my Vanessa paradis. I wouldn't wear them together of course.


Yes, there is a matching skirt.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ms piggy said:


> Anyone seen or tried this jacket in person? I wonder how the tweed is like and what is the fit/cut. Photo posted by TankerToad earlier on this thread.


This is really cute!  I wonder where that horizontal stripe hits on the body.


----------



## chicinthecity777

argcdg said:


> So would you remove the belt loops?  I was wondering how these jackets would look without belts.


I need to see it but yes very likely. I like the jacket and I think it looks great with the belt too but I am at a minimalism phase right now. I would remove the belt hoops because you can still wear the belt without the hoops and it will give you a neater option without a belt.


----------



## luckylove

ms piggy said:


> Anyone seen or tried this jacket in person? I wonder how the tweed is like and what is the fit/cut. Photo posted by TankerToad earlier on this thread.



Hi! I tried this on in the boutique and really liked it.  It is lighter in weight than you might expect and quite pretty if you like a relaxed look in the jacket. The one I tried was too big, so I am waiting for a smaller size to arrive. It runs a tad large so you may want to size down.  It is definitely worth checking out!!


----------



## ms piggy

Karenaellen said:


> This is really cute!  I wonder where that horizontal stripe hits on the body.



Yes, dying to see a model/action pic. The colours are exactly my cup of tea.



luckylove said:


> Hi! I tried this on in the boutique and really liked it.  It is lighter in weight than you might expect and quite pretty if you like a relaxed look in the jacket. The one I tried was too big, so I am waiting for a smaller size to arrive. It runs a tad large so you may want to size down.  It is definitely worth checking out!!



I was told the material is half nylon/half wool, quite lightweight but the sleeves are rather loose/big? Is it a boxy/straight cut? How do you find the loose knitted tweed?

The matching long skirt is lovely too, not necessary worn as a set but rather separates.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> Yes, dying to see a model/action pic. The colours are exactly my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told the material is half nylon/half wool, quite lightweight but the sleeves are rather loose/big? Is it a boxy/straight cut? How do you find the loose knitted tweed?
> 
> The matching long skirt is lovely too, not necessary worn as a set but rather separates.


I absolutely love this suit!
Is it Autumn/Winter?


----------



## chicinthecity777

ms piggy said:


> Yes, dying to see a model/action pic. The colours are exactly my cup of tea.
> I was told the material is half nylon/half wool, quite lightweight but the sleeves are rather loose/big? Is it a boxy/straight cut? How do you find the loose knitted tweed?
> 
> 
> nicole0612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this suit!
> Is it Autumn/Winter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The matching long skirt is lovely too, not necessary worn as a set but rather separates.
Click to expand...

This is actually my favourite look from the season but my store didn't order any! I can't believe it when my SA told me that. She said she would try to source it from other stores.


----------



## etoile de mer

ms piggy said:


> Yes, dying to see a model/action pic. The colours are exactly my cup of tea.
> 
> I was told the material is half nylon/half wool, quite lightweight but the sleeves are rather loose/big? Is it a boxy/straight cut? How do you find the loose knitted tweed?
> 
> The matching long skirt is lovely too, not necessary worn as a set but rather separates.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is actually my favourite look from the season but my store didn't order any! I can't believe it when my SA told me that. She said she would try to source it from other stores.



This is ! I hope they find it for you, xiang!


----------



## luckylove

ms piggy said:


> Yes, dying to see a model/action pic. The colours are exactly my cup of tea.
> 
> 
> 
> I was told the material is half nylon/half wool, quite lightweight but the sleeves are rather loose/big? Is it a boxy/straight cut? How do you find the loose knitted tweed?
> 
> The matching long skirt is lovely too, not necessary worn as a set but rather separates.



Yes, it is a boxy, straight cut, not an A line. I do find the sleeves to be quite roomy, but that can create a more casual vibe. My Sa did tell me that another client decided to alter the sleeves for a more fitted look and it came out beautifully. I haven't decided if i will narrow them a bit. It depends on how it fits in the proper size. Since I have fitted jackets in my closet, I may just leave these as is. Please let us know what you think when you see it in person!!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was going to say the belt on that jacket looks like "gilding the lily" to me. I would totally wear it without the belt.





argcdg said:


> So would you remove the belt loops?  I was wondering how these jackets would look without belts.





I think that if you were going to wear without the belt more of the time, you could remove them.  You should also try it with the ends of the belt affixed at the back of the jacket like some people do on a raincoat.  Another  other option is to use the belt on an entirely different outfit or on a pant or skirt when wearing the jacket.  I like this last option because it ties the whole outfit together and you don't have the constraint of having to belt the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Tried on a few new arrivals today but still waiting for the black long coat. The dark blue with belt jacket is EXTREMELY tempting
> View attachment 3776551
> View attachment 3776552
> View attachment 3776553
> View attachment 3776554
> View attachment 3776555
> View attachment 3776556



All three look perfect on you. How hard to walk away and [emoji189]. [emoji108] The long coat is very nice according to my SA


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! Yes it's the same jacket, at the pictures of the show looks like velvet. How heavy was it?



It was quite light like the shorter bomber. It would be a cute cover up for evening dresses or even nice pants. I loved the fuzzy ones I tried. They were very comfortable.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> I think that if you were going to wear without the belt more of the time, you could remove them.  You should also try it with the ends of the belt affixed at the back of the jacket like some people do on a raincoat.  Another  other option is to use the belt on an entirely different outfit or on a pant or skirt when wearing the jacket.  I like this last option because it ties the whole outfit together and you don't have the constraint of having to belt the jacket.


Makes total sense - thank you for this!


----------



## Daiyuflower

I just scored what may be my dream vintage jacket ^_^  I'll post once it arrives!


----------



## baghag21




----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> All three look perfect on you. How hard to walk away and [emoji189]. [emoji108] The long coat is very nice according to my SA


OOooh can't wait to see it!!! I "need" a Chanel long coat that goes with everything!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ah. Nice. The blue one would work well for me. I'm asking My SA about it. I wonder if it has a skirt to match. But I have plenty to match with it anyway. It looks like the same fabric as the coat that I want which is the one worn my Vanessa paradis. I wouldn't wear them together of course.


This is the blue belted one I tried on right? if so, I think I saw a pair of blue tweed pants (slightly wide legs) that matches it


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> I absolutely love this suit!
> Is it Autumn/Winter?



Yes, A/W pre-collection (or Act 1 as it was used to be called).



xiangxiang0731 said:


> This is actually my favourite look from the season but my store didn't order any! I can't believe it when my SA told me that. She said she would try to source it from other stores.



My top pick for this collection as well (and here I thought my wallet was safe for the entire AW season due to typically heavier/thicker material). And would you believe my boutique also did not order this. In fact, I think both boutiques in my country gave this a miss. Sigh.



luckylove said:


> Yes, it is a boxy, straight cut, not an A line. I do find the sleeves to be quite roomy, but that can create a more casual vibe. My Sa did tell me that another client decided to alter the sleeves for a more fitted look and it came out beautifully. I haven't decided if i will narrow them a bit. It depends on how it fits in the proper size. Since I have fitted jackets in my closet, I may just leave these as is. Please let us know what you think when you see it in person!!



That would be my dilemma. I generally prefer jackets to be both work and casual friendly. Good to hear the alterations turn out well for the sleeves. As my local boutiques did not order this, I may have to buy it sight unseen or wait till I travel which unfortunately would not be so soon. Hence, I would love to see more photos, mod pics and comments on this piece.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Vanana, I'm also waiting for the long black belted coat. My SA said that they'll look for it as it looks like they didn't order it? strange!
> Love the fringe jacket on you.
> The dark blue is great cut and looks perfect on you, but the fabric is not very nice, maybe I need to see it IRL?


Ari I agree it's strange because my boutique also only ordered 2 of them in 2 different sizes. I would have thought this is a style that they would order more of?  I can't wait to see the material as I fear that the one thing that can ruin it would be if the material is not of good quality or too flimsy.  We shall hopefully see soon.  I do like the dark blue, it's made of a more stiff structured wool tweed material and I sort of like the structured look.  I think the ideas shared on removing the belt loops and wearing it in a more versatile way with simply wrapping the belt may make it even better.  it's a back up contender right now


----------



## baghag21

Data Collection jacket and lace skirt.  It's the runway look.  Cute outfit plus a trendy street vibe with the lace up shoes.


----------



## DA Club

ms piggy said:


> Anyone seen or tried this jacket in person? I wonder how the tweed is like and what is the fit/cut. Photo posted by TankerToad earlier on this thread.



Hi yes, my local Neimans ordered several of these. They are lightweight but too boxy/not fitted so it was a pass. But love the colors on it!


----------



## ms piggy

DA Club said:


> Hi yes, my local Neimans ordered several of these. They are lightweight but too boxy/not fitted so it was a pass. But love the colors on it!



Thanks for your thoughts. Right now the skirt is probably a yes. Need to mull over the jacket. I understand the skirt is on the slim fitting side. So it might be that the jacket is intentionally roomy/loose to balance the overall aesthetic as a set.


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> Yes, A/W pre-collection (or Act 1 as it was used to be called).
> 
> 
> 
> My top pick for this collection as well (and here I thought my wallet was safe for the entire AW season due to typically heavier/thicker material). And would you believe my boutique also did not order this. In fact, I think both boutiques in my country gave this a miss. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my dilemma. I generally prefer jackets to be both work and casual friendly. Good to hear the alterations turn out well for the sleeves. As my local boutiques did not order this, I may have to buy it sight unseen or wait till I travel which unfortunately would not be so soon. Hence, I would love to see more photos, mod pics and comments on this piece.



Thank you. Since it's not online I didn't know about it!


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> Hi yes, my local Neimans ordered several of these. They are lightweight but too boxy/not fitted so it was a pass. But love the colors on it!



Good to know.


----------



## ms piggy

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you. Since it's not online I didn't know about it!



The b/w suit is not online. The closest I can find is look 24 but the skirt is different. I wasn't aware of it as well until it was posted here earlier.


----------



## chanel76

ms piggy said:


> Yes, A/W pre-collection (or Act 1 as it was used to be called).
> 
> 
> 
> My top pick for this collection as well (and here I thought my wallet was safe for the entire AW season due to typically heavier/thicker material). And would you believe my boutique also did not order this. In fact, I think both boutiques in my country gave this a miss. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be my dilemma. I generally prefer jackets to be both work and casual friendly. Good to hear the alterations turn out well for the sleeves. As my local boutiques did not order this, I may have to buy it sight unseen or wait till I travel which unfortunately would not be so soon. Hence, I would love to see more photos, mod pics and comments on this piece.


I love this jacket and skirt in the grey/black colour too.
Are you referring to the SG boutiques? I asked my SA about them and she said that they are launching these pieces next month, so there is hope yet!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ms piggy said:


> My top pick for this collection as well (and here I thought my wallet was safe for the entire AW season due to typically heavier/thicker material). And would you believe my boutique also did not order this. In fact, I think both boutiques in my country gave this a miss. Sigh.


It's such a shame! I am really after the pencil skirt. But I hope it's not too long for me. The tweed is so pretty! And looks lighter weight too.


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3777740
> 
> 
> Data Collection jacket and lace skirt.  It's the runway look.  Cute outfit plus a trendy street vibe with the lace up shoes.



Love this !!


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> The b/w suit is not online. The closest I can find is look 24 but the skirt is different. I wasn't aware of it as well until it was posted here earlier.



ms piggy
I have the skirt to the suit you are considering 
The fabric is lightweight and has beautiful very subtle flecks of color
I have not seen the jacket 
I bought the skirt to coordinate with another Act 1 jacket


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Other good stuff


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## miss argile

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3778091
> View attachment 3778092
> View attachment 3778093


Woooo, you got this set of outfit? they are so chic together, and very wearable individually as well. Please do share modeling shots!!


----------



## HADASSA

TankerToad said:


> ms piggy
> I have the skirt to the suit you are considering
> The fabric is lightweight and has beautiful very subtle flecks of color
> I have not seen the jacket
> I bought the skirt to coordinate with another Act 1 jacket



TT, thank you for sharing these pics [emoji257]

I was actually considering this skirt as well. Your views on both will be greatly appreciated [emoji1374]




Was also considering this jacket - enlarged the pic to get details of the buttons and material but don't know if it's from an older season and if still available.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## chicinthecity777

HADASSA said:


> Was also considering this jacket - enlarged the pic to get details of the buttons and material but don't know if it's from an older season and if still available.
> 
> View attachment 3778248


I think this is the same jacket I have. Act 1 S/S 2017. My store didn't have any left at the beginning of the sale. I barely saw it in the store to be honest. Not sure you can find it from the stores any more.


----------



## HADASSA

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think this is the same jacket I have. Act 1 S/S 2017. My store didn't have any left at the beginning of the sale. I barely saw it in the store to be honest. Not sure you can find it from the stores any more.



Thank you Xiang - I have been trying to find a jacket to work in a warm climate with no luck[emoji20]

Would you mind posting a pic of the tag or the code so I can still check around?

Thank you so much [emoji257]


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> The b/w suit is not online. The closest I can find is look 24 but the skirt is different. I wasn't aware of it as well until it was posted here earlier.



Yes, I saw a similar one online that had black leather bands instead of the grey knit bands, but I thought it couldn't be the same one?


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's such a shame! I am really after the pencil skirt. But I hope it's not too long for me. The tweed is so pretty! And looks lighter weight too.



I agree 100%


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3778091
> View attachment 3778092
> View attachment 3778093



Wonderful!! This is on my wish list also


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I saw a similar one online that had black leather bands instead of the grey knit bands, but I thought it couldn't be the same one?


----------



## pigleto972001

Is this it? Leather bands.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3778415
> 
> 
> Is this it? Leather bands.



Yes, I think so! Did you try any of the leather bands skirts?


----------



## pigleto972001

They aren't in yet. I heard they are very fitted and slim.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, the fit on tis jacket is very flattering on you. Did you find it running true to your usual size?


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you! I usually take a 40 bc of my shoulders. This was a 38 which fit fine around my bodice but the shoulders were tight on me. Sigh. 

It was 5200.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> They aren't in yet. I heard they are very fitted and slim.



Maybe I can go up a size then.


----------



## 911snowball

NM had the black/silver one ($4100) very similar to this (no leather) .  It is very useful but they did not have one even remotely close to my size available to try.  I do like the convenience of the zip front and it is a versatile piece.  I am hoping they get a better size range in soon.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

Oh cool! There's the jacket I tried and there's grace's jacket. Thanks for the pics !


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3778922
> View attachment 3778923
> View attachment 3778924



I love the styling of the cosmopolite jacket here! It looks great with a dress and cream shoes!


----------



## ms piggy

chanel76 said:


> I love this jacket and skirt in the grey/black colour too.
> Are you referring to the SG boutiques? I asked my SA about them and she said that they are launching these pieces next month, so there is hope yet!



My SA rechecked and confirmed they did order the jacket in SG but not the matching skirt.



TankerToad said:


> ms piggy
> I have the skirt to the suit you are considering
> The fabric is lightweight and has beautiful very subtle flecks of color
> I have not seen the jacket
> I bought the skirt to coordinate with another Act 1 jacket



Please share some mods pic. Did you get the long denim jacket as well?



nicole0612 said:


> Yes, I saw a similar one online that had black leather bands instead of the grey knit bands, but I thought it couldn't be the same one?



I think the style/cut is similar. Seems like the body of the jacket is on the boxy side.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HADASSA said:


> Thank you Xiang - I have been trying to find a jacket to work in a warm climate with no luck[emoji20]
> 
> Would you mind posting a pic of the tag or the code so I can still check around?
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji257]


Here you go.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> My SA rechecked and confirmed they did order the jacket in SG but not the matching skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Please share some mods pic. Did you get the long denim jacket as well?
> 
> 
> 
> I think the style/cut is similar. Seems like the body of the jacket is on the boxy side.



I did!
You know I don't wear denim. Ever. But this jacket was so charming and interesting, I decided to get it as my one and only denim garment. It runs really big - I took 3 sizes down and it's still big -
Love the magazine cover look with the Ground Control skirt-


----------



## HADASSA

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 3779063



Thank you [emoji257][emoji1374]

Bless your kind heart Xiang [emoji173]️[emoji8]

Going to check US boutiques [emoji1360]


----------



## chicinthecity777

HADASSA said:


> Thank you [emoji257][emoji1374]
> 
> Bless your kind heart Xiang [emoji173]️[emoji8]
> 
> Going to check US boutiques [emoji1360]


Good luck dear! I love mine and have been wearing it a lot since I got it.


----------



## HADASSA

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Good luck dear! I love mine and have been wearing it a lot since I got it.



Xiang, a 36 is available - can I please ask one more favour? I am comfortably a 38.

What are the dimensions of the shoulder and accross the bust ( underarm to underarm) on your 36? And shoulder measurements please[emoji1374]

Does your jacket fit true to size? Are the arms loose or close fitting? Is overall fit loose or snug?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I found these lace culottes from the Seoul collection to wear with my black Seoul jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I found these lace culottes from the Seoul collection to wear with my black Seoul jacket.



Sounds cute..


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I found these lace culottes from the Seoul collection to wear with my black Seoul jacket.



Super cute! Great find.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> I found these lace culottes from the Seoul collection to wear with my black Seoul jacket.



Adorable


----------



## meridian

Stopped by my local store to check out this cardigan/jacket. Very soft and lightweight. Nice for warmer climates.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks good ! Such a good weight too. It was much cuter on than on the hanger


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I found these lace culottes from the Seoul collection to wear with my black Seoul jacket.


How cool!  what are you planning for footwear?


----------



## pigleto972001

Think flats would be cute w the culottes


----------



## cafecreme15

Just saw this jacket on the real real. It's from 1996 though...any thoughts on jackets of this vintage?


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Just saw this jacket on the real real. It's from 1996 though...any thoughts on jackets of this vintage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779939


It is a classic style and they are still making variations of it.  You probably won't find the buttons to have a wow factor as most of this era had fairly plain ones.   It would be very easy to accessorize with brooch or scarf and could be worn with anything.  Good basic and pretty color and a steal if in good condition.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> It is a classic style and they are still making variations of it.  You probably won't find the buttons to have a wow factor as most of this era had fairly plain ones.   It would be very easy to accessorize with brooch or scarf and could be worn with anything.  Good basic and pretty color and a steal if in good condition.



Here is some information about the condition, and a detail of the buttons.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's very cute. Would be awesome w a brooch or camellia /)


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Think flats would be cute w the culottes


These Prada shoes, perhaps?


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> These Prada shoes, perhaps?


Cute!  I like the idea of a heel and block heels work well with this


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Here is some information about the condition, and a detail of the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779987
> View attachment 3779988


The color is so pretty and the buttons are better than I expected


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> These Prada shoes, perhaps?



Yes a pop of color ! I like the heel height too. Or just a simple ballerina flat too !


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> These Prada shoes, perhaps?





gracekelly said:


> Cute!  I like the idea of a heel and block heels work well with this



Cute! I need more block heels in my life! I think it would be cute with the pop of color.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes a pop of color ! I like the heel height too. Or just a simple ballerina flat too !



Hehe yes, exactly my thoughts.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HADASSA said:


> Xiang, a 36 is available - can I please ask one more favour? I am comfortably a 38.
> 
> What are the dimensions of the shoulder and accross the bust ( underarm to underarm) on your 36? And shoulder measurements please[emoji1374]
> 
> Does your jacket fit true to size? Are the arms loose or close fitting? Is overall fit loose or snug?


Under arm to under arm is 43cm. Shoulder measurement is a difficult one because it has round shoulder hence no seam for reference. I took a middle point and say it's also 43 or 44 cm. The fit is loose to me. Plenty of space in the arms. It's a A line cut so it's not very fitted. Hope this helps!


----------



## chicinthecity777

cafecreme15 said:


> Here is some information about the condition, and a detail of the buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779987
> View attachment 3779988


Plus - the colour is very pretty and buttons very cute. Price point is attractive. 
Minus - I am not keen on the blazer style but you may well like it. My biggest problem with this is the alteration at the hem. I suspect they shortened it, which I think it then made the pocket position a bit too low for my liking. 
Chanel jacket really is an investment. Especially if this is your first, I would probably pay a bit more to find a better one, unaltered preferably. But that's just me. Good luck with your search!


----------



## HADASSA

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Under arm to under arm is 43cm. Shoulder measurement is a difficult one because it has round shoulder hence no seam for reference. I took a middle point and say it's also 43 or 44 cm. The fit is loose to me. Plenty of space in the arms. It's a A line cut so it's not very fitted. Hope this helps!



Thank you very much for your time and patience [emoji255][emoji253] You have been a great help indeed [emoji1360]

Will definitely see how best I can work with the 36 [emoji6]


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> It's very cute. Would be awesome w a brooch or camellia /)


That's what I was thinking! 



gracekelly said:


> The color is so pretty and the buttons are better than I expected


Yes, I really like both of these features.


xiangxiang0731 said:


> Plus - the colour is very pretty and buttons very cute. Price point is attractive.
> Minus - I am not keen on the blazer style but you may well like it. My biggest problem with this is the alteration at the hem. I suspect they shortened it, which I think it then made the pocket position a bit too low for my liking.
> Chanel jacket really is an investment. Especially if this is your first, I would probably pay a bit more to find a better one, unaltered preferably. But that's just me. Good luck with your search!



Yes - color, details, and of course price point are very attractive to me. But I also worry about the alterations. I have a pretty long torso so if it has been altered shorter, it probably wouldn't work. And despite that the condition is listed as very good, I'm having a hard time getting passed ordering a jacket that is only a handful of years younger than I am!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh my goodness you're a young one !!!! Let us know what you decide. It's very cute.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh my goodness you're a young one !!!! Let us know what you decide. It's very cute.



Haha I am in my 20s! And yes, will keep you all updated!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I tried this coat on today, I loved it!!!! It's so feminine and drapes so beautifully on the body.  I also love that it's black and blue. I have to wait for it to arrive in my size but I might need it!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I tried this coat on today, I loved it!!!! It's so feminine and drapes so beautifully on the body.  I also love that it's black and blue. I have to wait for it to arrive in my size but I might need it!!!!!
> View attachment 3780558


Very pretty!  Was it heavy?  Chanel does so much black and blue and it is nice and gives you so many options.


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> Very pretty!  Was it heavy?  Chanel does so much black and blue and it is nice and gives you so many options.



It was not heavy at all!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> It was not heavy at all!


Great!  That means you will wear it.  If something weighs a ton, it will sit in the closet. Who wants to feel like they are lugging around a sandbag?


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> Great!  That means you will wear it.  If something weighs a ton, it will sit in the closet. Who wants to feel like they are lugging around a sandbag?



Agreed! 

I did buy this, it's being altered! Can't wait to wear it.  It's also lightweight and super comfortable.


----------



## pigleto972001

The jacket ? Love it. I tried the pants on recently too. Very comfortable


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> I tried this coat on today, I loved it!!!! It's so feminine and drapes so beautifully on the body.  I also love that it's black and blue. I have to wait for it to arrive in my size but I might need it!!!!!
> View attachment 3780558



Very interesting, keep us posted. I love black with navy too..


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I did buy this, it's being altered! Can't wait to wear it.  It's also lightweight and super comfortable.
> View attachment 3780646


Congrats!  I tried it, but it was not a good look for me.  I think I didn't have the right fashion attitude for it lol!


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> The jacket ? Love it. I tried the pants on recently too. Very comfortable



Yes, I bought the jacket. Didn't expect to love it but I did!!


----------



## pigleto972001

The thing I didn't like about the pants were they shed all over the chair in the fitting room when we put them on there before trying. I didn't notice it w the jacket when I tried it. It is a beautiful fabric!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes, the fabric is special and the jacket did shed. My SA said it will shed as it is new but they will shake it out after alterations and it should stop shedding. We shall see!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think at some point it will stop  my SA thought it would go away after cleaning  I love the white cuffs !!


----------



## TankerToad

Mrs.Z said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I did buy this, it's being altered! Can't wait to wear it.  It's also lightweight and super comfortable.
> View attachment 3780646



Congrats 
You are super lucky to find this 
It sold out a lot of the Chanel stores 
It's gorgeous !


----------



## TankerToad

Has anyone tried or bought this suit? I'm obsessed


----------



## pigleto972001

Just the top. It was cute. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There are little sequins in the tweed so it's shiny. Very cute. And I heard the skirt is pretty narrow due to the leather.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Just the top. It was cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780862
> 
> 
> There are little sequins in the tweed so it's shiny. Very cute. And I heard the skirt is pretty narrow due to the leather.



Thanks for the picture 
I'm going to try it next week


----------



## pigleto972001

Sure thing. I bet you'll really like it. It's quite modern but has classic details too. Pls keep us posted !!! 

I love the little chanel button that is on their pieces. If you zoom in on the left sleeve you'll see the button has the checkerboard design. Way cool !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Sure thing. I bet you'll really like it. It's quite modern but has classic details too. Pls keep us posted !!!
> 
> I love the little chanel button that is on their pieces. If you zoom in on the left sleeve you'll see the button has the checkerboard design. Way cool !


I see the buttons!  Very cool!  This looks so good on you.  I am a total sucker for black and white checks or black and white anything. *sigh*


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes, I bought the jacket. Didn't expect to love it but I did!!



I got this as well.  I haven't had it altered yet but didn't notice the shedding.  I hope it's not bad.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I see the buttons!  Very cool!  This looks so good on you.  I am a total sucker for black and white checks or black and white anything. *sigh*



I think you need this GK hehehe. It ticks all the boxes. No pun intended


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I think you need this GK hehehe. It ticks all the boxes. No pun intended


Hahahaha!


----------



## EmileH

Craving simplicity at the moment 
Cruise 16 jacket


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Craving simplicity at the moment
> Cruise 16 jacket
> 
> View attachment 3781246


Beautiful. Does the skirt match or is it something else?  This is such an elegant look.


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> Beautiful. Does the skirt match or is it something else?  This is such an elegant look.



Thank you. The skirt is Paule Ka. It's a slightly textured all season wool. I bought it in navy and in black. Absolutely one of my best purchases of the last year.


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The skirt is Paule Ka. It's a slightly textured all season wool. I bought it in navy and in black. Absolutely one of my best purchases of the last year.


Thank you for the response!  I'm always curious about how people pair Chanel jackets with other pieces.


----------



## cafecreme15

argcdg said:


> Thank you for the response!  I'm always curious about how people pair Chanel jackets with other pieces.



Well you've certainly come to the right "how to wear" thread! The ladies here are awesome style inspiration - so elegant and creative!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Has anyone tried or bought this suit? I'm obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780811
> View attachment 3780812
> View attachment 3780813
> View attachment 3780814


This is wonderful, TT!!  ❤️


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Has anyone tried or bought this suit? I'm obsessed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780811
> View attachment 3780812
> View attachment 3780813
> View attachment 3780814


I think it is a stunning suit.  I like the idea of a print tee underneath, but not one with logos.  I am not of fan of this new push to throw the Gabrielle Chanel name in our faces.  Where did that come from?  It is something that other brands do and I thought that Chanel wasn't joining that club. This is going to be so ripped off and copied that it will become a joke.  They will be selling them on Canal Street and in Tijuana. The CC's are enough.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think chanel just released a new fragrance called Gabrielle so it's a bit of cross marketing. It's on everything including those cute act 1 boots.


----------



## Genie27

The font party is making my eye twitch. Did they unleash the interns in the retro font library?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Craving simplicity at the moment
> Cruise 16 jacket
> 
> View attachment 3781246



Must be telepathy  looking for simpler outfits too. In my case it's the aftermath of datacenter and Cosmopolite spending or the flashy logo 80 vibes all around.Great elegant look [emoji7]


----------



## argcdg

The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.


Perfect


----------



## Mrs.Z

Love it! I wore my Velcro jacket with white jeans on vacay, the jackets are a statement and everything else looks best if kept simple! You look fab!


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.





Mrs.Z said:


> Love it! I wore my Velcro jacket with white jeans on vacay, the jackets are a statement and everything else looks best if kept simple! You look fab!



Agree completely. This look is perfection.


----------



## pigleto972001

I super love that jacket w those jeans. Looks great !!


----------



## chaneljewel

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.


Fabulous look!


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.



Yes!


----------



## argcdg

Thank you so much @gracekelly, @Mrs.Z, @PbP, @pigleto, @chaneljewel, @Pourquoipas!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I think it is a stunning suit.  I like the idea of a print tee underneath, but not one with logos.  I am not of fan of this new push to throw the Gabrielle Chanel name in our faces.  Where did that come from?  It is something that other brands do and I thought that Chanel wasn't joining that club. This is going to be so ripped off and copied that it will become a joke.  They will be selling them on Canal Street and in Tijuana. The CC's are enough.





On display at a large corporate Chanel today 
Just for you GK
Apparently these are blowing out of all the Boutiques!!
Have to admit the silk knit is nice on these logo Ts[emoji6]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.


Love it!  I have this jacket and wear it very similarly.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3781633
> 
> On display at a large corporate Chanel today
> Just for you GK
> Apparently these are blowing out of all the Boutiques!!
> Have to admit the silk knit is nice on these logo Ts[emoji6]



The price is pretty good on it. For leather and sequins. Did you get to try it Tanker?


----------



## nicole0612

My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.



It's even more fabulous!


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks great. They did a wonderful job !


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.


Looks great and the fabric is so special!


----------



## ms piggy

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.



Love this jacket and love it even more on you with the white jeans. Too bad I can't see this in person as it wasn't available in my boutique. 



nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.



Perfect on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> The continuing saga of my efforts to style the caban ... What's the verdict on this look for a meeting with a (very young, very tech, very not-suit) client?  The blouse is cute on its own if I end up taking the jacket off.



Looks perfect!!



nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.



Beautiful! What a special piece!


----------



## chaneljewel

nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.


You wear this so well!   Beautiful fabric.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> The price is pretty good on it. For leather and sequins. Did you get to try it Tanker?



They didn't have my size at the Corporate store- looking forward to trying it next week.


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.



Perfect ! Will you wear it as a jacket too?


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> My data center jacket dress is back from alterations! It fits so much better now.


It's gorgeous on you!! How did the back turn out? If I recall it had a very nice waist detail


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect ! Will you wear it as a jacket too?





Genie27 said:


> It's gorgeous on you!! How did the back turn out? If I recall it had a very nice waist detail



Thank you all! Fit really is everything.
PqP, I actually was wearing it as a jacket today (I have a top and mini skirt on underneath), but I just loved it so much that I didn't want to take it off, so no one knew that it was not a dress. I also plan to wear it unzipped - I like it with leather leggings and a silk blouse.
I'm glad that I went for the colors that sang to me for my memento from this trip.
Genie, yes the waist detail is very nice! Interestingly, the tailor did something creative to nip it in - she used tiny sewn-down pleats at the waistband which adds a nice visual detail.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> They didn't have my size at the Corporate store- looking forward to trying it next week.



I'm looking forward to seeing you try this. I think it is going to be phenomenal on you.


----------



## EmileH

Nicole she did an amazing job on the alterations. I'd love to see a close of of the pleats at the waist. I have a Nina Ricci coat dress from a few years back that looks great belted but I thought could use some alterations at the waist to wear it unbelted as well.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nicole she did an amazing job on the alterations. I'd love to see a close of of the pleats at the waist. I have a Nina Ricci coat dress from a few years back that looks great belted but I thought could use some alterations at the waist to wear it unbelted as well.


Thank you PbP. It is surprisingly hard to photograph. It shows up so well in person, but in photos it completely blends into the pattern. Look at the photo with my fingers holding the pleats open, then you can see it better in the other photos.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you PbP. It is surprisingly hard to photograph. It shows up so well in person, but in photos it completely blends into the pattern. Look at the photo with my fingers holding the pleats open, then you can see it better in the other photos.



Thank you!


----------



## Genie27

That's a really neat detail


----------



## baghag21

u


----------



## pigleto972001

I'm intrigued by the matching dress to the grey and yellow jacket [emoji102]


----------



## TankerToad

So much good stuff to see this Fall already


----------



## TankerToad

That shearling coat OMG
I bought a shearling Chanel last year so I'm going to pass
But what a beauty !!


----------



## TankerToad

But I'm in love with this


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> But I'm in love with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784647
> View attachment 3784648
> View attachment 3784649


What a great coat, TT!  You don't really notice its beauty until you see the close up photos.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the shearling coat too. My goodness. That was in the ritz show? I loved the orange dress under but haven't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Genie27

Here is my jacket back from alterations - before and after they took it in on the back torso and slimmed the sleeves. I think I prefer going up from a 40 than down from 44 as the shoulders are still too wide here for my personal preference. 

I also think the seamstress who did my first jacket has a better hand/flair than this one. Its a neat and professional job but it's lacking a tiny bit of finesse. I suspected that when I saw it pinned, and was a bit anxious to pick it up. It's good, not great but I still love it. It will get a lot of use when it gets a bit cooler.


----------



## 911snowball

Genie:  I agree, it is a great jacket for work and you will get much wear from it. Can go with a variety of bottoms both pants and skirts.
Good find.  I also think the shoulders could be adjusted just the slightest bit. However, it might be best to start wearing it when the weather gets cooler and see how you feel about this after using it with lightweight cashmere tops etc. A really good useful buy! Congrats.  SO EXCITING to add a C jacket to the closet!!!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> Here is my jacket back from alterations - before and after they took it in on the back torso and slimmed the sleeves. I think I prefer going up from a 40 than down from 44 as the shoulders are still too wide here for my personal preference.
> 
> I also think the seamstress who did my first jacket has a better hand/flair than this one. Its a neat and professional job but it's lacking a tiny bit of finesse. I suspected that when I saw it pinned, and was a bit anxious to pick it up. It's good, not great but I still love it. It will get a lot of use when it gets a bit cooler.


I know many ladies here end up taking jackets for multiple alterations. I agree with you that the shoulders need to be taken down a bit more.


----------



## Genie27

So much fantastic experience on this thread. You are both right about the shoulders. I think I will wait to wear it with some items with sleeves, and a round of dry cleaning (shrinkage?) before attempting a second round of alterations. 

Snowball, this is my second C jacket - the other one is a slightly heavier tweed that I use as an outer wear jacket for spring/fall. I am trying to be disciplined in my purchasing of small items so I can slowly fill my wardrobe with some beautiful Chanel items.


----------



## 911snowball

Great idea- PocketbookPup shared a great plan- better to add just one fabulous piece per season, and eventually end up with a magnificent wardrobe!  This requires discipline and keeping one's eye on the ball so to speak. Not an easy task with so much temptation out there!  I have decided to create a spreadsheet and write everything down showing the $$ expenditures- hopefully this will help me focus on the good stuff!


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Great idea- PocketbookPup shared a great plan- better to add just one fabulous piece per season, and eventually end up with a magnificent wardrobe!  This requires discipline and keeping one's eye on the ball so to speak. Not an easy task with so much temptation out there!  I have decided to create a spreadsheet and write everything down showing the $$ expenditures- hopefully this will help me focus on the good stuff!



I've kept a spreadsheet like this for years.  It's really helpful.  It shows me where my mistakes have been and helps me to avoid repeating them!


----------



## pigleto972001

I need to do this too ! I just fell for ritz. Funnily no jackets but just the other rtw pieces. They do have som gorgeous jackets tho !!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Here is my jacket back from alterations - before and after they took it in on the back torso and slimmed the sleeves. I think I prefer going up from a 40 than down from 44 as the shoulders are still too wide here for my personal preference.
> 
> I also think the seamstress who did my first jacket has a better hand/flair than this one. Its a neat and professional job but it's lacking a tiny bit of finesse. I suspected that when I saw it pinned, and was a bit anxious to pick it up. It's good, not great but I still love it. It will get a lot of use when it gets a bit cooler.



Genie, looks perfect to my eye after the alterations! I guess you can absolutely settle on how it looks now!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I need to do this too ! I just fell for ritz. Funnily no jackets but just the other rtw pieces. They do have som gorgeous jackets tho !!



Yes some Chanel seasons seem to speak to people's specific styles and other seasons not so much 
I've gone years and years without liking much in Chanel then BAM a season just connects


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Yes some Chanel seasons seem to speak to people's specific styles and other seasons not so much
> I've gone years and years without liking much in Chanel then BAM a season just connects


This is sort of a bold question, but:  in the seasons when you are not in love with Chanel's offerings, what other designers do you find yourself gravitating to?


----------



## pigleto972001

I personally ping pong between Prada celine and chanel  chanel has superseded the others just cos of some beautiful garments here lately  I'm kinda hoping spring will be ugly so it will save my wallet he he.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> This is sort of a bold question, but:  in the seasons when you are not in love with Chanel's offerings, what other designers do you find yourself gravitating to?


I like Balenciaga, Rick Owens, the AW 13 Catherine Andre collection was lovely but I haven't loved her collections since (amazing quality and details though), I have some fun Gucci pieces I love.  My rule of dressing is one eye catching luxury piece mixed with subdued basics, so a little of any high end brand goes a long way in my wardrobe.  I keep my bags simple generally.  For work, I like second hand Hermes totes in the lesser known styles, like Whitebus and Kelly depeche.  I really love shoes: Prada, Gucci, Valentino and Manolo, some Alaia, along with Chanel sandals.  Comfort is key with shoes!


----------



## Genie27

Snowball, I use the stylebook app to track my wardrobe and I find it very helpful. It's a bit of work to set it up initially, but I find it great to track what I use a lot, and what I should not be buying again. It also calculates cost per wear and total cost of wardrobe.

It had helped me be a bit more focused in what I buy - no more 90 cm silk H scarves, but yes to 140cm cashmere/silk. No more sandals, yes to closed toe, low heel, etc, get rid of what I don't wear. 

I have a lot of Gucci and Prada in my closet. And Missoni and some Pucci. The Italian designers seem to cut better (more generously?)  for my body shape. I love the look of avant garde and French classic designers but they are not always flattering to curves and shortness. 

I have always loved Chanel and never thought I would have the lifestyle for it, but this thread has been great to showcase day looks that I could wear. I'm working on the budget part as it is a higher price point than my other items. 

Most of my stuff is basic, so I have no issue with mixing multiple brands - eg Gucci shawl, Prada shoes, Pucci pants, Chanel jacket and H bag. As long as it all goes together, I think it's fine. No giant logos, if I can help it.


----------



## nicole0612

That is a fun question. 
I totally agree with Karena, that I like to match a special luxury piece with a neutral basic, and the basic can be any brand as long as the quality is good.
Other designers I wear a lot are Gucci and dolce and gabbana, (feminine florals, flouncy hems, beading). Mid range brands I love are Isabel Marant for everything (at least half of my closet), Vince or helmut lang for blouses, pants and leather leggings. Missoni or M Missoni for knitwear.
For shoes, I completely agree that comfortable is key! Chanel shoes and Jimmy Choo are the most comfortable for me, but Ferragamo and Gucci are also pretty good. Then of course I have some that are gorgeous but not comfortable so they are never worn!


----------



## ailoveresale

I feel like a lot of us have similar styles and tastes! I'm the same way - I feel the Chanel jacket can really elevate a look, plus I tend to be a food magnet, so I wear mostly neutral, mid-range pieces underneath. My go-to brands are Theory, Vince, L'Agence, rag & bone, DVF, Boden, and equipment. I also like Missoni and Prada dresses, and Alaia skirts. My casual wardrobe is almost entirely from Splendid, with Frame, rag&bone, or J Brand jeans. I wear flats most of the time - Chanel, Lanvin, and Tieks. For heels Jimmy Choo, Chanel, and Gucci are my favorites for comfort, Louboutins for looks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

TankerToad said:


> So much good stuff to see this Fall already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784640


Thanks for posting these! Do we have more info on this coat?


----------



## baghag21

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thanks for posting these! Do we have more info on this coat?
> View attachment 3787362



Think this is the same coat?  This lady has a video of the coat in her IG.


----------



## chicinthecity777

baghag21 said:


> Think this is the same coat?  This lady has a video of the coat in her IG.
> View attachment 3787375


Thank you! Looks like it's too long for me though.


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried it on and it's quite long. I'm 5 foot 8 w shoes. Very cute but found it itch even lined.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried it on and it's quite long. I'm 5 foot 8 w shoes. Very cute but found it itch even lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787394


yeah way too long for me! It's a shame because I really like it!


----------



## TankerToad

Someone here ordered this coat - not sure who ?


----------



## Mrs.Z

I love this coat! I'm waiting for it in my size to make a proper evaluation! I don't think it photographs well and looks much nicer in person.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried it on and it's quite long. I'm 5 foot 8 w shoes. Very cute but found it itch even lined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787394



It looked awful on me [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	




The fabric is nice but the collar is to clerical.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes it is much prettier in person for sure. It's a navy and black tweed mix. It photographs darker.

It looks nice on you !! I tried a size up bc it was slim fit.


----------



## nicole0612

For those interested in the tweed jacket with grey/silver stripes (the one that has the matching skirt), Larkie at Chaneljacketdiaries on Instagram posted wonderful photos of it today. I saw that several of you already saw it!! [emoji6] It looks even better than I imagined!


----------



## pigleto972001

Can't look won't look (pokes one eye open at instagram) 

Thanks for the information


----------



## princessmaggie

This needs altering as all that was left was a size up but I'm excited to add this beauty-I'm very casual at weekends so I hope I find enough occasions to wear her. Kept going back and forth on the black or cream but the cream won!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Can't look won't look (pokes one eye open at instagram)
> 
> Thanks for the information




I know....I looked. But it seems like work....

Almost like online dating.


----------



## TankerToad

Larkies new jacket 
Love the close up 
ms piggy is looking at this suit as well 
Beautiful !


----------



## TankerToad

Looking forward to Ground Control fur Fall 2017


----------



## TankerToad

Throw back to Cosmo 
Love the styling here !


----------



## TankerToad

And no secret I love this


----------



## TankerToad

More jacket styling 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I think this may be the latest skirt Ari was thinking of getting ....


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel Couture


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3787985
> View attachment 3787986
> View attachment 3787987
> View attachment 3787988
> 
> Larkies new jacket
> Love the close up
> ms piggy is looking at this suit as well
> Beautiful !


Wow.  The close up is beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

The green in the tweed is so cool ! Love the little button too.


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> Chanel Couture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788009
> View attachment 3788010
> View attachment 3788011



Do you know who these women are, TT? I love every single outfit they put together, especially the woman in the robot and ritz jackets


----------



## TankerToad

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you know who these women are, TT? I love every single outfit they put together, especially the woman in the robot and ritz jackets



I follow them on IG
Gorgeous women - inspirational styling !


----------



## TankerToad

Another Cosmo jacket
Love the Cubs Cruise clutch with it


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ms piggy

cafecreme15 said:


> Do you know who these women are, TT? I love every single outfit they put together, especially the woman in the robot and ritz jackets



https://models.com/models/liu-wen 
http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Victoria_Song


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3788021



I really love this look! Very chic, a bit edgy yet so comfortable.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3788141
> View attachment 3788142



These pants are fantastic!


----------



## cafecreme15

ms piggy said:


> https://models.com/models/liu-wen
> http://wiki.d-addicts.com/Victoria_Song



Makes sense they are models, thanks ms piggy!


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3788137
> View attachment 3788138
> View attachment 3788139
> View attachment 3788140
> 
> Another Cosmo jacket
> Love the Cubs Cruise clutch with it



This is hands down my favorite jacket from the ritz collection! Too bad I could never afford it [emoji20] if only it had been released 20 years into the future haha


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed. For me that is THE iconic jacket. It was the one that caught my eye. And yes sad it's so much


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Agreed. For me that is THE iconic jacket. It was the one that caught my eye. And yes sad it's so much



Yeah I think like 27k


----------



## ailoveresale

If I had a jacket that cost as much as a car, I don't think I'd be riding a bike or even leaning against anything with it. And I'd have to wear it a lot to get my $$/wear!


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Yeah I think like 27k



In my dreams sigh. The matching skirt is 10k!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3787990
> 
> Looking forward to Ground Control fur Fall 2017


Love this jacket that Larkie just bought.  I tried it on and it was rather short on me so they are bringing in the next size.  I will try both and could still go with the smaller one.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> If I had a jacket that cost as much as a car, I don't think I'd be riding a bike or even leaning against anything with it. And I'd have to wear it a lot to get my $$/wear!


I should try and find the picture of the girl who as wearing our black 16 Cruise jacket as she was working on her farm.  Don't think I will be hoeing the field anytime soon wearing Chanel.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I should try and find the picture of the girl who as wearing our black 16 Cruise jacket as she was working on her farm.  Don't think I will be hoeing the field anytime soon wearing Chanel.


I remember that, here it is - it's actually the 2011 Cruise LBJ - definitely not a jacket to wear in the fields!


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> Love this jacket that Larkie just bought.  I tried it on and it was rather short on me so they are bringing in the next size.  I will try both and could still go with the smaller one.


I LOVE this jacket too!


----------



## periogirl28

TankerToad said:


> Chanel Couture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788009
> View attachment 3788010
> View attachment 3788011


If this is couture and worn by the fab Liu Wen, I wonder why that front panel isn't sitting straight. For that kinda money I expect perfection.


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> If this is couture and worn by the fab Liu Wen, I wonder why that front panel isn't sitting straight. For that kinda money I expect perfection.



I noticed that too ! It was a bit askew.


----------



## 911snowball

Also really bunchy around the waist- too much extra material.  Do you think she just borrowed the runway sample?


----------



## pigleto972001

This is cute. Reminds me of miss piggys tee


----------



## periogirl28

911snowball said:


> Also really bunchy around the waist- too much extra material.  Do you think she just borrowed the runway sample?


Oh yes I think you are right. That's the issue, I think it's a bit too big on her. So the belt is accentuating the problem and the front panel is askew.


----------



## Hikitten

Hi ladies,
I'm in need of expert opinions I've been gearing up to buy my first Chanel jacket or cardigan. The plan was to make the splurge for my 40th bday in a couple years but I've been tempted by the new season and what's on the resell market. The plan was to buy in a boutique so I can get the whole experience and alterations, but i know it's not easy to find the perfect item right when you walk in. So... would you think it's best to wait for the perfect jacket in store and work with a SA with what I want? Or buy secondhand if I see the perfect one? I just saw this jacket pop up and love it. It's along the line of something I want. Classic understated simple. TIA!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hikitten said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm in need of expert opinions I've been gearing up to buy my first Chanel jacket or cardigan. The plan was to make the splurge for my 40th bday in a couple years but I've been tempted by the new season and what's on the resell market. The plan was to buy in a boutique so I can get the whole experience and alterations, but i know it's not easy to find the perfect item right when you walk in. So... would you think it's best to wait for the perfect jacket in store and work with a SA with what I want? Or buy secondhand if I see the perfect one? I just saw this jacket pop up and love it. It's along the line of something I want. Classic understated simple. TIA!



Hi, welcome. It's 2007 so a little old for what I'd risk on preowned as it was probably worn quite a lot but if you can get it at a low price it's a real beautiful classic. You can always sell it on later if you go for new. Are the buttons missing? Can you order new ones at a boutique?


----------



## Genie27

@Hikitten I'm not an expert, but when I started looking at the resale market for pieces to wear, I was advised to look in the last 5 years collections as the older stuff may be too worn or dated looking. I have bought a few 2013 pieces because that collection really worked for my shape and taste, but now I want to look at newer pieces. 

You can get a good deal on in-store sale items, but there is always the risk that the pieces don't make it to sale. I wanted a recent piece and it sold out two days before sale. 

Good luck! They are beautiful pieces of clothing.


----------



## 911snowball

Hikitten, I would pass on this one and keep looking for something a bit newer.  We would need to see a close up as Pourquoipas has noticed, the buttons could be an issue.  I would suggest going into a boutique if one is near you and just browse and try on jackets.
It is possible you will start a nice conversation with a SA and you can explain you are just exploring for your first jacket purchase.
You will learn a lot from a boutique visit and you never know, she might keep you in mind for sale times.  Also, if you are in the US, NM has an extensive Chanel selection.  Look a bit more and also check out The Real Real (they have an excellent return policy).


----------



## klynneann

Hikitten said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm in need of expert opinions I've been gearing up to buy my first Chanel jacket or cardigan. The plan was to make the splurge for my 40th bday in a couple years but I've been tempted by the new season and what's on the resell market. The plan was to buy in a boutique so I can get the whole experience and alterations, but i know it's not easy to find the perfect item right when you walk in. So... would you think it's best to wait for the perfect jacket in store and work with a SA with what I want? Or buy secondhand if I see the perfect one? I just saw this jacket pop up and love it. It's along the line of something I want. Classic understated simple. TIA!


I just purchased my first jacket and I found that I can be several different sizes depending on the cut and style of the particular jacket.  I would suggest going to a boutique first to get an idea of how things fit on you, or at the very least make sure you purchase from somewhere that accepts returns.


----------



## ailoveresale

Hikitten said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm in need of expert opinions I've been gearing up to buy my first Chanel jacket or cardigan. The plan was to make the splurge for my 40th bday in a couple years but I've been tempted by the new season and what's on the resell market. The plan was to buy in a boutique so I can get the whole experience and alterations, but i know it's not easy to find the perfect item right when you walk in. So... would you think it's best to wait for the perfect jacket in store and work with a SA with what I want? Or buy secondhand if I see the perfect one? I just saw this jacket pop up and love it. It's along the line of something I want. Classic understated simple. TIA!



Welcome to the slippery slope!
My experience is that unless you have a very specific jacket in mind from a past season, it's best to wait and find something you love from the store. With luck/patience, you may even get the one you want on sale, unless it's a classic black jacket. I first went to the store to try one on to establish my size. Then I tried to buy my first jacket on RealReal and it didn't work out - often the fit was not what I expected. I went through the Chanel app and fell in love with the LBJ from Seoul Cruise, went back to the SA I had met when first trying them on, and she found it for me (at that time they were almost sold out). It was worth paying full price because it's a jacket I love and will wear for years to come. 
The jackets I buy on resale tend to be items from recent collections that I liked but couldn't justify the price, and found at a better deal new or barely used. I've never been happy with well used jackets or ones older than six years. Also you have to be careful that the jackets may have already been altered. You could take it to get altered as well, but you have to make sure they left the spare fabric in the lining.
If it's your 40th, you can make it an experience - if you go to the boutique, they may give you champagne and a huge room to try on as many jackets as you like. It can be like a Chanel jacket party, and you will always remember it! Not like getting a package from the UPS guy...
Hope that helps! Good luck, and whatever you decide on post your mod pics!


----------



## Hikitten

Thanks so much for the advice ladies! You guys are sharp! Yes this jacket is from 07 and is missing a button. I was hoping to get it fixed at a boutique but it wouldn't be that magically experience it should be as when you buy in a boutique. I've tried a few jackets and cardigans over the years but I find the styles range quite a bit and I never see classics. I guess I need to be the first in when a new collection arrives to get a classic? I don't mind paying full price for my first and then hopefully get a little embellished one on sale at some point [emoji16]

Unfortunately for me I don't live in a city with one [emoji17] but whenever I travel I always go to the stores to see what's in. Next time I'm in one I'll try to find a nice SA willing to help me. I'm in Copenhagen but will be traveling to London and Berlin this fall and hopefully a Paris trip some time before the year's over. So I think there are a few options for me there [emoji4] 

I think I'm just so anxious  and ready to buy that I'm afraid I'm not being patient. So we all agree that if I find the perfect one before I turn 40 I should just buy it anyway??? [emoji38]


----------



## pigleto972001

If you find the perfect one then yes buy for sure ! 

I think w the older jackets there's no guarantee they can find the buttons for them. They might have them stored away but I feel like my SA has said they're hard to get once the season's gone. 

Def head into the store when you visit. I went to the Vegas boutique and was able to try on a lot of jackets.


----------



## gracekelly

Hikitten said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm in need of expert opinions I've been gearing up to buy my first Chanel jacket or cardigan. The plan was to make the splurge for my 40th bday in a couple years but I've been tempted by the new season and what's on the resell market. The plan was to buy in a boutique so I can get the whole experience and alterations, but i know it's not easy to find the perfect item right when you walk in. So... would you think it's best to wait for the perfect jacket in store and work with a SA with what I want? Or buy secondhand if I see the perfect one? I just saw this jacket pop up and love it. It's along the line of something I want. Classic understated simple. TIA!


I would let this one go and wait.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I just purchased my first jacket and I found that I can be several different sizes depending on the cut and style of the particular jacket.  I would suggest going to a boutique first to get an idea of how things fit on you, or at the very least make sure you purchase from somewhere that accepts returns.



This is exciting news!


----------



## deltalady

I want a Chanel jacket and I think I'll start with a pre-owned one first to get my feet wet before taking the full plunge.


----------



## pigleto972001

How exciting. It is a slippery slope


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hikitten said:


> Thanks so much for the advice ladies! You guys are sharp! Yes this jacket is from 07 and is missing a button. I was hoping to get it fixed at a boutique but it wouldn't be that magically experience it should be as when you buy in a boutique. I've tried a few jackets and cardigans over the years but I find the styles range quite a bit and I never see classics. I guess I need to be the first in when a new collection arrives to get a classic? I don't mind paying full price for my first and then hopefully get a little embellished one on sale at some point [emoji16]
> 
> Unfortunately for me I don't live in a city with one [emoji17] but whenever I travel I always go to the stores to see what's in. Next time I'm in one I'll try to find a nice SA willing to help me. I'm in Copenhagen but will be traveling to London and Berlin this fall and hopefully a Paris trip some time before the year's over. So I think there are a few options for me there [emoji4]
> 
> I think I'm just so anxious  and ready to buy that I'm afraid I'm not being patient. So we all agree that if I find the perfect one before I turn 40 I should just buy it anyway??? [emoji38]


It's highly unlikely the boutique will be able to find you a replacement button that many season back. If you find the perfect jacket before your 40th birthday then definitely buy it. Good luck with your search!


----------



## deltalady

Does anyone know what season this is from?


----------



## klynneann

deltalady said:


> Does anyone know what season this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790318


I don't, but it's beautiful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

deltalady said:


> Does anyone know what season this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790318


Can you ask for a photo of the stock tab / label?


----------



## TankerToad

The Larkie jacket !


----------



## cafecreme15

deltalady said:


> Does anyone know what season this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790318



Maybe Cruise 2014? The metallic thread looks similar to this jacket, listed on therealreal, which is from that season.


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> The Larkie jacket !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790362
> View attachment 3790363
> View attachment 3790371
> View attachment 3790372



Looks good on you!! I prefer this to the leather version !!!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks good on you!! I prefer this to the leather version !!!



Me too
It's very lightweight 
Able to wear now 
And there's a matching Boy bag


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the tweed [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## deltalady

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can you ask for a photo of the stock tab / label?





cafecreme15 said:


> Maybe Cruise 2014? The metallic thread looks similar to this jacket, listed on therealreal, which is from that season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790387



I figured it out, it's from 12A.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> The Larkie jacket !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790362
> View attachment 3790363
> View attachment 3790371
> View attachment 3790372



It's really pretty! I think it will be great for petite too. Did you try the skirt by any chance?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks good on you!! I prefer this to the leather version !!!



So do I!


----------



## pigleto972001

It would be cute for you Nicole ! I'm trying to be good lololol...


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> It's really pretty! I think it will be great for petite too. Did you try the skirt by any chance?



Yes! There is a matching skirt 
But the jacket is nice on it's own too
Love the fact it isn't heavy 
This is a jacket that really shows Best when put on
Doesn't look like much on the hanger 
But kinda awesome when tried on


----------



## pigleto972001

It's fun to try chanel! You never know what might look good on versus hanger appeal ... of course it can get me into trouble 

It looked really nice on you TT


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Yes! There is a matching skirt
> But the jacket is nice on it's own too
> Love the fact it isn't heavy
> This is a jacket that really shows Best when put on
> Doesn't look like much on the hanger
> But kinda awesome when tried on


Agree TT.  Seeing it on the hanger was ho hum...but when I saw it on you, I thought 'wow'.   Much nicer!!


----------



## TankerToad

The car coat seen on Vanessa 
Such a fab item !






So casually elegant 
I think Fall is coming 
It's been so hot - hard to think of wool
But still ....


----------



## lulilu

^^^^Oh I thought it was longer -- very close to the jacket?  Very nice in this length.


----------



## pigleto972001

Fall will come. This coat is beautiful. A forever piece. I hope we don't get it lol. I'm trying to be good haha!!!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Something new
How cool is this ?


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## lulilu

Looks like the belts on the coat and jacket ^^^^ are made to be worn high above the natural waist.


----------



## EmileH

The belt loops can be easily moved by the chanel tailors. Even more clever they will make the CC detachable so you can loop or tie the belt in the back if you want. 

Styling tip from my SA: she suggested that I used one of the belts from my knit dresses to belt a simple cotton shirt over skinny jeans or pants. The belts are nice to have.


----------



## pigleto972001

Style sessions by Pup ! The belts look very good !


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Style sessions by Pup ! The belts look very good !



Haha I wish! It's so nice to know and trust your team. They always give me great ideas. 

We curvy girls know the value of belts. Boxy short jackets no can do but give me a belt any day of the week. 

I decided to go with the long sleeved dresses after all. We traded a store in Florida one of their long sleeved dresses for a short sleeved dress. Who needs long sleeves in Florida anyway right? [emoji6]

This is definitely a good season for me. There are so many great basics.


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> Looks like the belts on the coat and jacket ^^^^ are made to be worn high above the natural waist.



The area above the natural waist is the usually smallest around and it is visually slimming to place a belt there, 
also visually elongates the torso.
Interesting the Act 1 use of belts -
Another signature feature of this collection-


----------



## TankerToad

The Larkie jacket 
On IG
	

		
			
		

		
	



No belt on this little treasure [emoji6]


----------



## TankerToad

I think this last coat is the one Ari is considering


----------



## EmileH

TankerToad said:


> The area above the natural waist is the usually smallest around and it is visually slimming to place a belt there,
> also visually elongates the torso.
> Interesting the Act 1 use of belts -
> Another signature feature of this collection-



It's actually quite individual to one's figure, which is why a trusted tailor is indispensable.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3792883
> View attachment 3792884
> View attachment 3792885
> 
> I think this last coat is the one Ari is considering


I saw some belted pieces today and my impression is that they have a 70's vibe with the high sitting belt.  The placement gives a smaller looking waist and a longer line


----------



## Vanana

deltalady said:


> Does anyone know what season this is from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790318


wow this is a nice one!


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Something new
> How cool is this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792392
> View attachment 3792393


So cool!


----------



## Vanana

I got my jacket! here's a few photos and the full reveal with more photos


----------



## Vanana

Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often! 
Some mod shots
and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Absolute gorgeous!
Classic 
A forever coat 
And the bag is quite nice too !!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> I saw some belted pieces today and my impression is that they have a 70's vibe with the high sitting belt.  The placement gives a smaller looking waist and a longer line



You said it better
This is what I was trying to say 
And also think it's very 70s- even the models look like the 70s hair and makeup


----------



## ms piggy

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Fabulous on you! I wish I could justify more long coats. The ones I already have just languish in my closet.


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> I got my jacket! here's a few photos and the full reveal with more photos



Oh, Vanana, congrats! Thank you for posting this pictures! It looks gorgeous on you! My SM said that she ordered a shorter version of the long coat which I was considering to buy and I was wondering how it would look! You are right it's much more comfortable that the long coat. Now I'm torn! I wanted the long coat the wear with my long skirts. The short is so practical and much more classic. [emoji15]
Again congrats [emoji324][emoji323][emoji322] I love it on you! How tall are you? Which size are you wearing, is it true to the size? Is it real winter coat or lighter?


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Fabulous Vanana, congratulations. This is definitely a forever jacket.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078


You look fabulous!  Congrats!  Beautiful coat!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> I got my jacket! here's a few photos and the full reveal with more photos



Oh my goodness. This is absolute perfection on you. Congratulations. My goodness this season is wonderful for coats. So many great options.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Absolutely perfect coat. I love it on you[emoji95][emoji95]. All set for a chanelesque fall!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Gorgeous coat! It looks really fabulous on you!


----------



## argcdg

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078


Gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Wow, looks amazing on you! Great buy!


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078


Very stunning!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078



Vanana, you should call Chanel to collect a commission. Thanks to your photos the black coat is on its way to me. I'm probably still going to get the blue/ black one too. I was planning to start focusing on coats. I just didn't realize they would all be chanel. I decided if I get both I'll just fly coach to Europe in the fall to get back on budget. [emoji23]

Ari, I tested my dress. It didn't have the smell when I wet it. But I'll try to notice more when I start wearing it.


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> Absolute gorgeous!
> Classic
> A forever coat
> And the bag is quite nice too !!


Thank you TT! A simple coat but find it so versatile worthy of the small investment  I do need the red belt buckle though so hopefully my amazing chanel team can come up with something!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Thank you TT! A simple coat but find it so versatile worthy of the small investment  I do need the red belt buckle though so hopefully my amazing chanel team can come up with something!



Do you want a red CC? Maybe the burgundy dress?


----------



## Vanana

ms piggy said:


> Fabulous on you! I wish I could justify more long coats. The ones I already have just languish in my closet.


I have an army green long wool coat that has a great fit and goes all the way to my ankle so I decided to get this one which is shorter hitting the knees. I actually have lots of jackets at this length and find it easier to wear  because it keeps my butt warm hahaha I hate the cold weather. Even my puffer jacket requirements (the ones I get for weather purpose not decorative styling purpose anyway) must at least cover my buttocks length!! 

Break them out and wear them  but you do have lots of goodies so I guess they must wait their turn!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Oh, Vanana, congrats! Thank you for posting this pictures! It looks gorgeous on you! My SM said that she ordered a shorter version of the long coat which I was considering to buy and I was wondering how it would look! You are right it's much more comfortable that the long coat. Now I'm torn! I wanted the long coat the wear with my long skirts. The short is so practical and much more classic. [emoji15]
> Again congrats [emoji324][emoji323][emoji322] I love it on you! How tall are you? Which size are you wearing, is it true to the size? Is it real winter coat or lighter?


Thank you so much Ari!! This shorter length came in the red mixed color too and the material is different (more substantial) in that color way and hence more pricey. Perhaps you can get the red one in shorter length and the black in longer length  

I tried the red one on and it's definitely nice but it is busier. Since I can only get one I chose black. 

I am 5'8" and size 36. It fits perfectly on arms and shoulder for me. The upper body slightly loose and the belt can use an extra punch hole but I thought I would likely wear a light sweater or cardigan inside often so I decided to keep it as is with out alteration for now.

I feel it's true to size. The material is ideal for me personally i think it would be perfect with a dress shirt inside when it just starts to get colder. With a turtle neck or light sweater it should be ok for most winter days that are not too cold, especially if you mostly travel by car and it's getting in and out.  My DH tested and approved carrying on his arm (he does that for all coats and handbags I buy) to ensure it's easy to carry for me during winter and not heavy or clunky/awkward. It drapes nicely so he approved   our stuff often find their way into DH arms instead hahahaha especially when we shop


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Fabulous Vanana, congratulations. This is definitely a forever jacket.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> You look fabulous!  Congrats!  Beautiful coat!


Thank you so much


----------



## Vanana

Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous coat! It looks really fabulous on you!





argcdg said:


> Gorgeous! Love it.





ailoveresale said:


> Wow, looks amazing on you! Great buy!





gracekelly said:


> Very stunning!


Thank you so much everyone For sharing my excitement on getting this coat! Now just wait till it's cool enough to wear it!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Oh my goodness. This is absolute perfection on you. Congratulations. My goodness this season is wonderful for coats. So many great options.


This is a good season indeed! I saw so many things I want especially the blue short jacket but after 2 surprise bag purchases and the other from the past seasons I need to be a good girl and stop at this one


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely perfect coat. I love it on you[emoji95][emoji95]. All set for a chanelesque fall!


Oh thank you so much!!! I didn't get any RTW recently during spring and pre fall so I'm so glad to have found this one


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Vanana, you should call Chanel to collect a commission. Thanks to your photos the black coat is on its way to me. I'm probably still going to get the blue/ black one too. I was planning to start focusing on coats. I just didn't realize they would all be chanel. I decided if I get both I'll just fly coach to Europe in the fall to get back on budget. [emoji23]
> 
> Ari, I tested my dress. It didn't have the smell when I wet it. But I'll try to notice more when I start wearing it.


Oooh I hope you like it! It's truly an honor to enable you!  Totally worth a coach flight for sure  can't wait till it arrives to see it on you! And... of course the other one too!


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Do you want a red CC? Maybe the burgundy dress?


I wanted to also have the belt buckle on this coat to be red to change it up when I want it to pop once in a while, so my SA and SM said they have a few ideas and will call me once they try to sort out details. Fingers crossed. I tried the leather belts but didn't like how it looks and how the buckle dents the leather material


----------



## chaneljewel

Vanana said:


> Decided on the shorter version (still at knees length) as I find it will be more versatile and easier to wear which means I would actually wear if often!
> Some mod shots
> and then with my 17B red mini as I really want the buckle to have option in red.
> View attachment 3793075
> View attachment 3793076
> View attachment 3793077
> View attachment 3793078


Fabulous!!


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> I wanted to also have the belt buckle on this coat to be red to change it up when I want it to pop once in a while, so my SA and SM said they have a few ideas and will call me once they try to sort out details. Fingers crossed. I tried the leather belts but didn't like how it looks and how the buckle dents the leather material



I hope the coat looks half as good on me as it did on you. 

I am buying a few pieces with the CC belts. Crazy for someone who doesn't like logos but they don't bother me. They are going to make all of my CCs detachable which means they will also be interchangeable. So if you bought the burgundy dress or anything with a red CC you could do that and then switch out the CCs. Congratulations on your two bags. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I hope the coat looks half as good on me as it did on you.
> 
> I am buying a few pieces with the CC belts. Crazy for someone who doesn't like logos but they don't bother me. They are going to make all of my CCs detachable which means they will also be interchangeable. So if you bought the burgundy dress or anything with a red CC you could do that and then switch out the CCs. Congratulations on your two bags. When it rains it pours.


Oooh PDp thanks for the tip!!! When you are done with modifying it to interchangeable can you please tag me on photo of how they made it that way? Maybe that would  help my stores tailor with that too!!! Greatly appreciate it and look forward to it, it will absolutely look fabulous on you


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Oooh PDp thanks for the tip!!! When you are done with modifying it to interchangeable can you please tag me on photo of how they made it that way? Maybe that would  help my stores tailor with that too!!! Greatly appreciate it and look forward to it, it will absolutely look fabulous on you



Will do! They said they would either do it with Velcro or snaps depending on the fabric. But I'll post a photo, I should have some alterations back in about a week and a half.


----------



## pigleto972001

Late to the party but the coat is beautiful Vanana. A forever piece. And hooray for understanding DHs


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Thank you so much Ari!! This shorter length came in the red mixed color too and the material is different (more substantial) in that color way and hence more pricey. Perhaps you can get the red one in shorter length and the black in longer length
> 
> I tried the red one on and it's definitely nice but it is busier. Since I can only get one I chose black.
> 
> I am 5'8" and size 36. It fits perfectly on arms and shoulder for me. The upper body slightly loose and the belt can use an extra punch hole but I thought I would likely wear a light sweater or cardigan inside often so I decided to keep it as is with out alteration for now.
> 
> I feel it's true to size. The material is ideal for me personally i think it would be perfect with a dress shirt inside when it just starts to get colder. With a turtle neck or light sweater it should be ok for most winter days that are not too cold, especially if you mostly travel by car and it's getting in and out.  My DH tested and approved carrying on his arm (he does that for all coats and handbags I buy) to ensure it's easy to carry for me during winter and not heavy or clunky/awkward. It drapes nicely so he approved   our stuff often find their way into DH arms instead hahahaha especially when we shop



Do you mean this coat 


It's pretty, but really difficult for me to pair it with my clothes, and you are right- it's quite busy.  
I'm also 5,8 but 38, thanks for the details. 
I'm still considering the long one. My SM hasn't ordered it, hopefully I be next month in France, maybe I can find there.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Vanana, you should call Chanel to collect a commission. Thanks to your photos the black coat is on its way to me. I'm probably still going to get the blue/ black one too. I was planning to start focusing on coats. I just didn't realize they would all be chanel. I decided if I get both I'll just fly coach to Europe in the fall to get back on budget. [emoji23]
> 
> Ari, I tested my dress. It didn't have the smell when I wet it. But I'll try to notice more when I start wearing it.



Wow! You bought the black coat! Great! Congrats [emoji323][emoji898][emoji322][emoji324], please post pictures soon! 
Oh, that's good about the dress!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Wow! You bought the black coat! Great! Congrats [emoji323][emoji898][emoji322][emoji324], please post pictures soon!
> Oh, that's good about the dress!



It will arrive Wednesday. Vanana is 5'8" and I'm only 5'6" so I think the shorter one will be plenty long enough for me.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Do you mean this coat
> View attachment 3794362
> 
> It's pretty, but really difficult for me to pair it with my clothes, and you are right- it's quite busy.
> I'm also 5,8 but 38, thanks for the details.
> I'm still considering the long one. My SM hasn't ordered it, hopefully I be next month in France, maybe I can find there.


Oh I wish you luck in France Ari. I really want to see the long version  It would no doubt look superb on you as always. You have the right proportion to carry it off well and I look forward to seeing your try on!!! 
Yes the red version of this coat is busy but I must say if you happen to see it in person, definitely compare the material, it's no doubt of a totally different quality (the black one is awesome don't get me wrong and I love the boucle material especially the texture and look of it, and still quite sturdy in my opinion) but the wool on the red one has quite a different feel to it which explains the price difference I think.


----------



## TankerToad

Yes! It's a heavier coat but very striking


----------



## TankerToad

Would be amazing with these boots


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Yes! It's a heavier coat but very striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794906



Oh wow!!! Love that design. Eye catching


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Yes! It's a heavier coat but very striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794906


It is a very striking coat and the the right person can pull it off.   I saw it the other day and it certainly has the wow factor.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Yes! It's a heavier coat but very striking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794906


Has anyone seen this coat in other colors besides red and black?


----------



## TankerToad

So I'm once again I'm late to the party but I fell hard for the Sophia suit
It fit perfectly 
This photo is one size up ....
My size fit like a glove 
But wanted to share 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Can't believe it look me so long to fall in love with this


----------



## pigleto972001

It is a beautiful jacket, congrats !!! I thought hard about it but I feel it's quite pricey for me and I really wasn't sure it would be my first black jacket. I'm still looking [emoji38]juuuuust missed the black Paris Rome one last year !


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It is a beautiful jacket, congrats !!! I thought hard about it but I feel it's quite pricey for me and I really wasn't sure it would be my first black jacket. I'm still looking [emoji38]juuuuust missed the black Paris Rome one last year !



Thank you 
For me it's more of a suit look
Very happy I caught it before it was too late. Took me awhile to come around to the robot suit as well.


This photo pushed me over the edge


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the way the skirt fit too. Fitted at top w a bit of flare on bottom


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I love the way the skirt fit too. Fitted at top w a bit of flare on bottom



Exactly
Perfection


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> For me it's more of a suit look
> Very happy I caught it before it was too late. Took me awhile to come around to the robot suit as well.
> View attachment 3795521
> 
> This photo pushed me over the edge


What I love about this photo is the way SC looks so much more chic than the ladies in their gauzy evening gowns.  She always does - whether it's the silk shirt and cigarette pants, or a jacket and jeans, or whatever she's wearing - she is always the most chic woman in the room.  Please post a pic when you get your suit!


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw the jacket on Keira knightly on the cruise video. It looked so cute on her sigh


----------



## estallal

She is wearing the cuff pieces but not the neck - interesting. Love the dress on her; I assume it's also chanel. Is it this season? Another photo here that shows the dress. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3795869


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the better pic!! Hmm it looks like the lace dress from the velcro show? But I think they had lace pieces for act 1 as well. 

Funnily enough when I tried the jacket my husband liked it but was worried about keeping the white cuffs clean. I told him I'd prob wear it without them


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> What I love about this photo is the way SC looks so much more chic than the ladies in their gauzy evening gowns.  She always does - whether it's the silk shirt and cigarette pants, or a jacket and jeans, or whatever she's wearing - she is always the most chic woman in the room.  Please post a pic when you get your suit!



It's a perfect suit especially worn closed up. Congrats TT , will you leave the arm longer ? 
I wondered looking at SC how she managed not to feel hot on this event when everyone else was so uncovered [emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Exactly
> Perfection



Sorry wrong quote , [emoji772]


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a perfect suit especially worn closed up. Congrats TT , will you leave the arm longer ?
> I wondered looking at SC how she managed not to feel hot on this event when everyone else was so uncovered [emoji848]



Oh yes. It is quite warm especially the skirt !!! Phew !!!


----------



## Genie27

Have you guys seen this??? it reminded me of Larkie's jacket when I saw it in the Saks window this morning!
http://ca.louisvuitton.com/eng-ca/products/check-tweed-4-pocket-jacket-nvprod560163v


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> What I love about this photo is the way SC looks so much more chic than the ladies in their gauzy evening gowns.  She always does - whether it's the silk shirt and cigarette pants, or a jacket and jeans, or whatever she's wearing - she is always the most chic woman in the room.  Please post a pic when you get your suit!


Totally agree and I think it is because she is very comfortable in what she is wearing and never looks like she is trying to hard.  She had a job working at Chanel when she was a teenager and she has remained faithful.


----------



## TankerToad

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a perfect suit especially worn closed up. Congrats TT , will you leave the arm longer ?
> I wondered looking at SC how she managed not to feel hot on this event when everyone else was so uncovered [emoji848]



Love her in that suit - she looks so professional- the sleeve length is good- I like the white cuffs - I'll probably leave them in
LOVE!! The buttons on the cuff 
Really excited to have this suit 
As seen on two of my favorite style icons - Sophia Coppola and Jackie Kennedy 
The skirt works well with the runway jacket as well which is a plus.


----------



## pigleto972001

The buttons on the sleeves are a welcome bonus !

The skirt is cut beautifully too


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> Love her in that suit - she looks so professional- the sleeve length is good- I like the white cuffs - I'll probably leave them in
> LOVE!! The buttons on the cuff
> Really excited to have this suit
> As seen on two of my favorite style icons - Sophia Coppola and Jackie Kennedy
> The skirt works well with the runway jacket as well which is a plus.



Yes the cuffs are perfection. I wear my black cosmopolite cropped one with a white blouse to get the same idea. Or with a dramatic Karl blouse just for fun.


----------



## pigleto972001

Need advice ! Lol. This came back to the dept store in perfect unused condition. Should I jump on it? It would be full price. Size 38. Apparently a list of ladies behind me


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



This will never go on sale. I have the longer version and love it! I don't have a shedding issue but have not worn it that much yet. You can't go wrong with this jacket it's beautiful classic Chanel.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



Despite the shedding I would take it.

It will never go on sale.,my store still has a Salzburg skirt that they wouldn't put on sale.


----------



## estallal

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



Do U love it on you?


----------



## pigleto972001

I have not seen it up close. I am going to get it and try it and decide. I have not actually ever seen one up close except on my SA and she didn't have the shedding issue.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



So excited for you!! Since PbP gives you the green light, I can go ahead and celebrate for you! This is the classic LBJ you have been patiently waiting for! [emoji323]


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


It's gorgeous - I hope you go for it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you guys. It's worth a shot. Hope it fits. Neimans said they can't alter it though and my local Nordstrom does not sell chanel. So I would need to see if it doesn't fit 

It's the reason I turned down the Sophia jacket. That and the cost he he.


----------



## estallal

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you guys. It's worth a shot. Hope it fits. Neimans said they can't alter it though and my local Nordstrom does not sell chanel. So I would need to see if it doesn't fit
> 
> It's the reason I turned down the Sophia jacket. That and the cost he he.



Would love to see it on! Please post photos when you get it.
[emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I have not seen it up close. I am going to get it and try it and decide. I have not actually ever seen one up close except on my SA and she didn't have the shedding issue.



I didn't regret getting mine despite some fuzziness. It's an iconic jacket, I'd buy it again.


----------



## EmileH

I'm really looking forward to receiving my new blue/ black pieces. I did a blue/ black combination with my spring/ summer pieces today.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm really looking forward to receiving my new blue/ black pieces. I did a blue/ black combination with my spring/ summer pieces today.
> View attachment 3796455



Great look PbP. The shoes are cute too (the only thing I can't ID here


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



Oh please get it!! It would be perfect for your first black Chanel jacket!


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> Great look PbP. The shoes are cute too (the only thing I can't ID here



Thanks. They are chanel ankle straps. They were not as popular as the slingbacks (to which I eventually succumbed too) but they are much better for city walking and they can be worn with tights in cold weather.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I would buy that jacket in an instant.  I have searched high and low to find one as I did not buy it when I had my hands on it and I have regretted it ever since!  You are so lucky to find this!!!!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you guys. It's worth a shot. Hope it fits. Neimans said they can't alter it though and my local Nordstrom does not sell chanel. So I would need to see if it doesn't fit
> 
> It's the reason I turned down the Sophia jacket. That and the cost he he.



Oh yay!!!   I really hope it works for you. It's such an amazing jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I get it Thursday. So excited and can't wait to try it. The only thing is if it needs alterations ... I'll cross the bridge when I get to it. I hope the shoulders are generous. 

Really like your outfit PBP ! You get your pieces in tomoro ?


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I am not sure where you are located.  I buy my Chanel from both a boutique and  Neiman Marcus.  I have discovered a
FANTASTIC alterations lady at my Neiman Marcus in NJ.  If this jacket is at a NM store (not sure from your post) and you are searching for someone to do the work, I would be happy to recommend her.  This is such a fantastic jacket, I am so happy for you.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !! I get it Thursday. So excited and can't wait to try it. The only thing is if it needs alterations ... I'll cross the bridge when I get to it. I hope the shoulders are generous.
> 
> Really like your outfit PBP ! You get your pieces in tomoro ?



Thank you, Tomorrow I get the black dress and coat. Maybe the navy dress. I have to see if I really need to keep both dresses. I have spotted a few more  things that I want. 

According to my SA the VP coat should arrive this week. My pleated jacket and black and blue jacket will be back from alterations early next week. My secretary is going to be very busy signing for packages. 

I spotted chrysanthemums at the grocery store, a sure sign that tweed weather will be arriving soon. [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I am not sure where you are located.  I buy my Chanel from both a boutique and  Neiman Marcus.  I have discovered a
> FANTASTIC alterations lady at my Neiman Marcus in NJ.  If this jacket is at a NM store (not sure from your post) and you are searching for someone to do the work, I would be happy to recommend her.  This is such a fantastic jacket, I am so happy for you.



Pigleto this is a great suggestion. When I had my little Dior alterations fiasco they told me to take it to my local tailor and have it pinned and then send it to them for alterations. You could always send your jacket to NJ.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


I would grab it!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Love her in that suit - she looks so professional- the sleeve length is good- I like the white cuffs - I'll probably leave them in
> LOVE!! The buttons on the cuff
> Really excited to have this suit
> As seen on two of my favorite style icons - Sophia Coppola and Jackie Kennedy
> The skirt works well with the runway jacket as well which is a plus.


I also like her skirt length.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> Need advice ! Lol. This came back to the dept store in perfect unused condition. Should I jump on it? It would be full price. Size 38. Apparently a list of ladies behind me
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


I would take it home and give it a test run in the mirror to see how you feel about it.

I wonder how many are waiting.  With new things coming in, people always want the newest.  Very blatant sales tactic to make you want it/buy it.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks. They are chanel ankle straps. They were not as popular as the slingbacks (to which I eventually succumbed too) but they are much better for city walking and they can be worn with tights in cold weather.



Oh yes, I loved these too! I only saw them in the open back style though. I always prefer a closed heel style because it is more work appropriate for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
> Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.


Does your local Nordstom sell any other high end  designers?  Do you have an idea about what it might need to be fixed? They might have people who can do it.  Yes, other people have taken things to the boutiques and had them altered.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
> Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.



I would have the tailor at your local Nordstrom pin it for you and then ask the SA to send it to a Nordstrom that has s Chanel trained tailor. Customer service is excellent at Nordstrom. I'm sure they can do this for you and it should be free. Don't be afraid to ask. You are paying full price. You deserve service like that.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I would have the tailor at your local Nordstrom pin it for you and then ask the SA to send it to a Nordstrom that has s Chanel trained tailor. Customer service is excellent at Nordstrom. I'm sure they can do this for you and it should be free. Don't be afraid to ask. You are paying full price. You deserve service like that.


Respectfully disagree with the pinning and sending to another tailor.  The whole point is have the person who pins doing the work.  They get to see what you look like and that makes a difference.  The issue that I used to have with the local Saks was that one person pinned and another sewed.  Those alterations had to be redone each time until I finally decided to that I would just take the jacket to my outside tailor.   At my current favorite place to shop for Chanel, the tailor knows me so well that she doesn't even pin it on me and when she is done it is perfect.

I don't think that department stores have Chanel trained tailors per se.  I think all they have are tailors who are used to working with the product and understand how it is made and there may only be one at any time in a dept store.


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
> Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.


Big congrats pigleto! Would love to see pics!! My understanding is that any Chanel boutique will offer free first-time alteration for authentic Chanel jacket. I also took the SS Act 1 jacket I found at sales at another country's boutique to have it alter at my local Chanel, and I'm far far away from VIP, so if you dont mind the hassel, just have it tailor at Chanel NYC which might be the safer route.  I have also seen some bloggers posting about taking second-hand jacket to have it alter at local Chanel boutique for free as well.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
> Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.



I believe they will. When I bought my jacket at Chanel in Orlando last month they tailored another jacket for me that I had purchased at Saks no questions asked. 
Wait and see how the fit is when you get it, I'm hoping for you it will be perfect or very close to a perfect fit!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

pigleto972001 said:


> It's from Nordstrom. My local one doesn't sell
> Chanel so I wouldn't trust it. Neimans said they can't touch it. I go to NYC next month. Will the boutiques there do it ? Have not gone there before.



I have bought many jackets from Bergdorf Goodman before and had the local Chanel boutique tailor for me. They have never charged me but I know that they can charge for alterations if not bought at boutique. The NYC boutique can send you the jacket once they are done.

Also with Nordstroms return policy you could always buy it Thursday, take it to NYC with you and see what boutique says. If you're unhappy you could always return to Nordstroms. 

Remember not all these jackets had a shedding problem. Mines still 100%


----------



## pigleto972001

You're right I am jumping the shark a bit. Gotta try it first and then see how to proceed. I usually never get their jackets tailored bc I've been too scared to. I would imagine the shoulders might be the issue like they normally are. I could imagine they'll be tight. I have the gold version of if in a 42 and it's pretty generous. I'll keep you all posted !!!! Thanks !!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


Love this!  Definitely should get it if it works for you!


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale


Its an amazing jacket.  I think if the fabric starts to have issues then you can always take it back to the boutique. Chanel is very aware of the problems on this jacket.  good luck!


----------



## zaraha

TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> For me it's more of a suit look
> Very happy I caught it before it was too late. Took me awhile to come around to the robot suit as well.
> View attachment 3795521
> 
> This photo pushed me over the edge



She looks awesome on this outfit!  I thought some of you reported that this jacket has some fuzzing issues as well,  can someone reconfirm? Thanks!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



Get it!  Mine had the shedding problem and I was never 100% happy with it, but what didn't work for me might not be the same for you. If you don't have a classic LBJ, this is perfect.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm really looking forward to receiving my new blue/ black pieces. I did a blue/ black combination with my spring/ summer pieces today.
> View attachment 3796455



Beautiful! Love your blue/black combos.


----------



## ailoveresale

Same pants, different jackets, day to night
View attachment 3796695

View attachment 3796696


----------



## wantitneedit

ailoveresale said:


> Same pants, different jackets, day to night
> View attachment 3796695
> 
> View attachment 3796696


i'm getting errors, pics aren't showing.  Can you please try again?


----------



## baghag21

Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857



Congrats on your data center jacket. It was worth the wait.

Both of the fall jackets look lovely on you.


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3796406
> 
> 
> Sorry forgot the pic. I hesitate due to the shedding issues and full price. But these sold out and didn't make sale. I doubt chanel would have put it on sale



Oh wow.  Seems like the find-of-the-decade.  The Chanel Angels are shining on you.  This jacket will be a great addition to any Chanel wardrobe.  So happy for you.


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm really looking forward to receiving my new blue/ black pieces. I did a blue/ black combination with my spring/ summer pieces today.
> View attachment 3796455



Love navy / black outfits too! This jacket was a very good investment.  Such a cute elegant outfit.  Looking forward to your new blue / black pieces.  I saw some in the store and they are amazing.  I would be in so much trouble if I was living in a 4-season country. [emoji28]


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats on your data center jacket. It was worth the wait.
> 
> Both of the fall jackets look lovely on you.



Yes, the wait was worth it.  Thank you for the kind words re the fall jackets [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857



Both fabulous 
And cheering for your Velcro jacket 
It's amazing on you!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ailoveresale

Not sure why my post is showing up weird...
Here are my two looks from yesterday, how I wore my jackets with the same outfit underneath:
Day 


Night


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857



Congrats on putting your hands on what is my new uniform. DH commented already that I should go back to more dresses as I use this one so much. It's a no brained. I like the second one on you as well. A true standout piece as well..


----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3796862



She's cool, if she refrains on putting a cigarette in the corner of her [emoji105] on her IG


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Not sure why my post is showing up weird...
> Here are my two looks from yesterday, how I wore my jackets with the same outfit underneath:
> Day
> View attachment 3796915
> 
> Night
> View attachment 3796916



You're like a professional Chanel hunter [emoji133] . Congrats on finding the good pieces you were looking after[emoji76][emoji76]. I'm pretty good at that too, now I hope to limit bad buys. Level 2...


----------



## cafecreme15

ailoveresale said:


> Not sure why my post is showing up weird...
> Here are my two looks from yesterday, how I wore my jackets with the same outfit underneath:
> Day
> View attachment 3796915
> 
> Night
> View attachment 3796916



I'm obsessed with the day look! Where are the pants from, and what collection is the jacket from? I'm always on the lookout for non-jeans casual pants!


----------



## pigleto972001

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857



The velcro jacket is awesome!! 

The other two jackets are so cool. I tried the leather one and it was cute but not me. I really like the grey version... good thing I have not tried it or I would be tempted


----------



## nicole0612

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857


The fit is superb! Great find.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Not sure why my post is showing up weird...
> Here are my two looks from yesterday, how I wore my jackets with the same outfit underneath:
> Day
> View attachment 3796915
> 
> Night
> View attachment 3796916



Two beautiful looks in one day!


----------



## estallal

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm obsessed with the day look! Where are the pants from, and what collection is the jacket from? I'm always on the lookout for non-jeans casual pants!



I think the jacket is from 2015 summer.


----------



## gracekelly

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857


I went for the jacket with the leather as well.  I found it very light in weight and I live in a warm climate so it is good as a winter jacket for me.  All the pieces look lovely on you!


----------



## Genie27

It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. ❤️❤️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge. 

It looks much better in daylight than this picture.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks good Genie!! Love the colors


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. ❤️❤️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.


Looks wonderful!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.



Very pretty Genie!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.



It looks beautiful! I love the cuffs. I really like the look when one is going out of the house and grabs one of their jackets to throw on with what they are wearing without trying to coordinate an outfit. It comes off as relaxed and authentic. You achieved that. [emoji255]


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. ❤️❤️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.



Love this jacket, and looks great on you, the outfit's fine.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.



I really love this jacket on you. Every time I see something from Versailles popping up it's hard to withstand. It's a very feminine and playful collection.


----------



## cafecreme15

What year/season is the Versailles collection from? Need to find pictures of the runway show!


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> What year/season is the Versailles collection from? Need to find pictures of the runway show!


Resort 2013.  I just looked at the pictures on Vogue.com lol.


----------



## Genie27

It's 2013 - i have the matching skirt, as well as the '13 Fall/Winter runway jacket in hot pink - when it gets cooler, that one comes out to play. 

Question for the experts here: when I picked it up from alterations the SA exclaimed "oh, this is a runway piece". Why is that worth noting? And what is the alternative? A piece that was not shown on the runway?


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> It's 2013 - i have the matching skirt, as well as the '13 Fall/Winter runway jacket in hot pink - when it gets cooler, that one comes out to play.
> 
> Question for the experts here: when I picked it up from alterations the SA exclaimed "oh, this is a runway piece". Why is that worth noting? And what is the alternative? A piece that was not shown on the runway?


I've actually been wondering about that.  I have a few pieces from the recent collections that I can't find in the runway photos.  I was looking because I wanted to find out which recent collections they were from exactly lol.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think she was saying how cool it was you found it  they sometimes make "commercial" versions of runway pieces for us to buy. I think Neimans is getting a Grey tweed version of one of the runway ground control jackets that I think maybe was the sequined one.


----------



## cafecreme15

klynneann said:


> Resort 2013.  I just looked at the pictures on Vogue.com lol.



Exactly where I am headed right now! [emoji4] I'm a sucker for all things Versailles-related so it's a good thing this collection is in the past haha


----------



## Genie27

Cafecreme, I have this as my Fall/Spring coat - 
http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#25


----------



## TankerToad

Genie27 said:


> It's 2013 - i have the matching skirt, as well as the '13 Fall/Winter runway jacket in hot pink - when it gets cooler, that one comes out to play.
> 
> Question for the experts here: when I picked it up from alterations the SA exclaimed "oh, this is a runway piece". Why is that worth noting? And what is the alternative? A piece that was not shown on the runway?



Act 1 in spring and fall are not runway 
And some items in every season are not seen on runway


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Cafecreme, I have this as my Fall/Spring coat -
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#25



What great colors!!


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> Act 1 in spring and fall are not runway
> And some items in every season are not seen on runway


Sorry, I'm a total newbie at this - I looked at my tags and I have 17A and 17B - is A pre-fall and B fall?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> You're like a professional Chanel hunter [emoji133] . Congrats on finding the good pieces you were looking after[emoji76][emoji76]. I'm pretty good at that too, now I hope to limit bad buys. Level 2...



Haha thanks! I love these jackets!



cafecreme15 said:


> I'm obsessed with the day look! Where are the pants from, and what collection is the jacket from? I'm always on the lookout for non-jeans casual pants!



Thank you! The pants are from Paige, they're twill rather than colored jeans so they work for the office. They're so comfy - I think they are the Verdugo ankle skinny. The jacket is spring pre-collection 2015, I found the full suit on yoogis closet earlier this year with tags for a decent price. [emoji6]. It's one of my favorite jackets, and I also wear the skirt separately.



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Two beautiful looks in one day!



Thank you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> It's finally cooled off enough that I needed to throw on a light jacket on my way to dinner. It did not really match my outfit but I've been dying to wear my Versailles after alterations. I love the way it moves when you wear it. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️  Alterations are not 100% but I will see if dry-cleaning shrinks it all down a smidge.
> 
> It looks much better in daylight than this picture.





Genie27 said:


> It's 2013 - i have the matching skirt, as well as the '13 Fall/Winter runway jacket in hot pink - when it gets cooler, that one comes out to play.
> 
> Question for the experts here: when I picked it up from alterations the SA exclaimed "oh, this is a runway piece". Why is that worth noting? And what is the alternative? A piece that was not shown on the runway?



Looks great on you!
From what I've heard from my SA, the runway pieces tend to be more popular and harder to get. They also often have more detail and can be more expensive. That's probably why she was remarking on it, because you have a special piece!


----------



## cafecreme15

ailoveresale said:


> Haha thanks! I love these jackets!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! The pants are from Paige, they're twill rather than colored jeans so they work for the office. They're so comfy - I think they are the Verdugo ankle skinny. The jacket is spring pre-collection 2015, I found the full suit on yoogis closet earlier this year with tags for a decent price. [emoji6]. It's one of my favorite jackets, and I also wear the skirt separately.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you!! Need to keep stalking all the preloved sites for a good find. And I love Paige denim, but I haven't tried their other pants, will definitely check it out!


----------



## EmileH

According to my SA Act I pieces are often inspired by prior season's couture lines. We saw belts in spring's couture line and we are seeing a lot of belts in fall act I. They also tend to be very classic items, which is why they appeal to me. I had looked through the iPad with my SA months ago so I knew that Act I would have some great pieces for me. My spring pearl trimmed jacket was also Act I so it's not always true that the pieces are less elaborate. But they aren't the pieces that you will see splashed everywhere which also appeals to me.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Cafecreme, I have this as my Fall/Spring coat -
> http://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2013-ready-to-wear/chanel/slideshow/collection#25



Love this. every time I see it. And it's really perfect for you.


----------



## Genie27

I just saw the video of the Fall jacket and I *want* the skirt as well..It's just my style...flippy/flared and short! Every time i look in my coat closet I see the sparkling pink jacket, my heart skips a beat. 

But I also want a more current jacket like the velcro or robot...I'd get more use out of the skirt, but it's fragile. 

My work situation does not require suits, so I only wear my jackets as outerwear for Spring/Fall. They are not summer/winter-friendly where I live. I already have about 15 jackets in varying weights and styles - I don't really need more, unless I get rid of the ones I don't love/wear.


----------



## 911snowball

I am also feeling the love for these belted styles. I really like the CC belts on these jackets/coats.  So far I have purchased the yellow/gray tweed jacket, the black dress and the cardigan pictured here.  All have the CC belts.  I will post pictures soon. I am thinking also now about that STUNNING black knee length coat!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> I am also feeling the love for these belted styles. I really like the CC belts on these jackets/coats.  So far I have purchased the yellow/gray tweed jacket, the black dress and the cardigan pictured here.  All have the CC belts.  I will post pictures soon. I am thinking also now about that STUNNING black knee length coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798284



We have similar taste. This cardigan is pretty but I had to stop myself. I already bought 4 CC belted items . [emoji33]

By the way, this cardigan comes in a navy, grey ecru knit that is also fabulous. But expensive. $4300.


----------



## 911snowball

Oh my, I did not see the navy one!  I will need to track that one down and take a look.  Those colors would be great for me. I bought only one knit piece (the pink cardigan) from Cosmopolite. The jackets in that collection did not work for me. But this belted collection works very nicely for my body type and I am glad I waited. There are some really great, classic pieces in this group.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Oh my, I did not see the navy one!  I will need to track that one down and take a look.  Those colors would be great for me. I bought only one knit piece (the pink cardigan) from Cosmopolite. The jackets in that collection did not work for me. But this belted collection works very nicely for my body type and I am glad I waited. There are some really great, classic pieces in this group.



I agree completely. Cosmopolite worked beautifully for some people but not for me. Even the knits were not good on me. I ended up buying the plaid pleated back jacket. But that's it. That's the only piece that I  loved. This collection really works well for me. So far I have a jacket, two coats, two dresses and I'm looking at a blouse and a skirt. 

It really is important to be patient and wait for items that work for us individually. I'm not afraid to pass up a season. I bought two jackets and a dress from spring Act I and nothing from data center at all. Thank goodness my SA is so nice and patient.


----------



## 911snowball

I loved the way you paired the beige tweed Paris/Rome jacket with your new dress. Illustrates your point about picking the right pieces from the collections.  When they come together like that, it shows the payoff of being consistent with your choices.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree completely. Cosmopolite worked beautifully for some people but not for me. Even the knits were not good on me. I ended up buying the plaid pleated back jacket. But that's it. That's the only piece that I  loved. This collection really works well for me. So far I have a jacket, two coats, two dresses and I'm looking at a blouse and a skirt.
> 
> It really is important to be patient and wait for items that work for us individually. I'm not afraid to pass up a season. I bought two jackets and a dress from spring Act I and nothing from data center at all. Thank goodness my SA is so nice and patient.


Patiently waiting for mod shots of the packages arriving shortly!!!!'


----------



## pigleto972001

Mine has been picked up by husband  can't wait to try. Only a few more hours for my shift to end. Argh I'm torn. I want it to work but if it doesn't I have more money for ground control. Haha


----------



## pigleto972001

It's here!!!!!

It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)

My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]

What do y'all think


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



Oh it's so nice!!! I can't really see the pull in the picture, but I think as long as you can move your arms comfortably and don't feel restricted, then you should keep it! 

And omg "what if Karl kicks it." Laughing/crying at this thought simultaneously.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree, the Karl comment made me laugh out loud!  The jacket is STUNNING, you look very elegant.


----------



## pigleto972001

Just need to figure out alterations. 

And wow I have the gold tweed version in a 42. That is wayyy too big. I need to get that one altered


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



It looks fabulous on you! 
The upper arm part is hard to see because of the black color. 
Can you easily extend your arms fully forward? Is it comfortable to move in? If so then it is a definite yes. [emoji7]


----------



## pigleto972001

It's quite slim at the top of the arms. I can definitely move them forward and up in air. It just feels a little confining. The length is great- long but I don't mind bc most of my other jackets are bracelet sleeve. I would prob get the top of arms done and maybe see if they can widen it a bit at bottom


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


Gorgeous!!!  And I love your other items as well.  If it's comfortable, definitely keep it. If it's hard to move... but yes, there's always alterations.    Just beautiful!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


You look fabulous!  Love,love the jacket. If you can get it to fit you like you want, then it's definitely a keeper!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



Congrats on finding it! I think it's worth keeping and letting the armholes out. Especially if you don't already have a black jacket. Keep it and enjoy it!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> It's quite slim at the top of the arms. I can definitely move them forward and up in air. It just feels a little confining. The length is great- long but I don't mind bc most of my other jackets are bracelet sleeve. I would prob get the top of arms done and maybe see if they can widen it a bit at bottom



It should be very achievable I would think. So happy for you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



It's perfect! Keep it[emoji76] so we're [emoji133]on this outfit. I don't see the pulling and I like the smaller size on this style.


----------



## Flowerlily

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


My first impression is that it looks perfect on you. Love the detail around the edge and I love black. You can easily dress it up and down. It seems the shoulders/shoulder pads are sticking out a bit too much but that is because of the placement of your arms? I'm not sure because in the other pics the shoulders look perfect. Go with your guts!


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


Big congrats!!! It looks gorgeous on you, ahhhh I wish they have it here at my boutique too. I dont see much pulling as others said, but maybe taking out shoulder pads or exchanging to smaller pads could give you enough room to move the arms freely?


----------



## EmileH

Pigleto it's so beautiful. Please keep it. Congratulations. (I thought 42 sounded waayyy too big for you by the way.)


----------



## chanel76

Saw this leather jacket and red coat at the boutique today. I didn't try them on as they don't fit into my lifestyle, but they're too gorgeous not to share!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



Wow!
It looks so classic and absolutely beautiful on you 
Do you think the Jacket may give a little over time ? I think a Chanel stand alone Boutiques could do alterations for you - but from the photos you posted it looks like it needs nothing -
Its exquisite-
Pure Chanel magic 
It's iconic and timeless


----------



## chanel76

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



The jacket looks so good on you! You should definitely keep it and get it altered if you think it could do with a bit of adjustment for comfort. It looks perfect to me.


----------



## Genie27

Too much Chanel? The dress, jacket and necklace are C, but at least my bag is H and the shoes are Prada.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks you guys !!! It does make the heart flutter. I do love the fit and will try it on w other tops. I tried it w my tee shirt 

Ladies who own it-- has it stretched some or does it keep its shape pretty well?

Genie I think you look great. Not too much chanel at all !!! [emoji7]


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


This is gorgeous!!! is this a 38? I think it's a perfect look at the shoulders etc.
In my alteration experience, for my particular shape and taste, I prefer a smaller size at the shoulders, that is loosened at the torso, rather than wider shoulders taken in.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Too much Chanel? The dress, jacket and necklace are C, but at least my bag is H and the shoes are Prada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798779




Perfect!




pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks you guys !!! It does make the heart flutter. I do love the fit and will try it on w other tops. I tried it w my tee shirt
> 
> Ladies who own it-- has it stretched some or does it keep its shape pretty well?
> 
> Genie I think you look great. Not too much chanel at all !!! [emoji7]



I think it stretches a tiny bit over time.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie, yes, it's a 38. Actually the shoulders are a bit more forgiving than other 38 I have tried. Think it's boxier. 

Thanks Pbp, may have to help that process along. It's quite a warm jacket. Definitely fall / winter.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Genie, yes, it's a 38. Actually the shoulders are a bit more forgiving than other 38 I have tried. Think it's boxier.
> 
> Thanks Pbp, may have to help that process along. It's quite a warm jacket. Definitely fall / winter.



Definitely a warmer jacket. So you can justify a lighter weight black jacket later. [emoji6]. Sounds like taking it to a boutique for alterations is the best option. Bring your gold one too. Good luck!![emoji256]


----------



## Flowerlily

Great oufit Genie27, certainly not too much Chanel!


----------



## argcdg

Saw not one but two Sofia jackets in Rome today!  Both size 38, if anyone is interested.  (I was interested, but the presence of my lovely but rather impatient family meant that any serious shopping was out of the question.  Also it is 96 degrees in Rome today and the idea of trying on wool was more than I could manage.) They also had the beautiful navy-and-black belted Act I jacket and the version of the Larkie jacket with the green flecks (no photo of that one).  The selection was really quite fabulous!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


It is STUNNING on you - keep it!!  Wear it well.  I would wear it a few times and then decide whether to have it altered.  To me it doesn't look small at all; after you wear it you may have a better sense of whether the shoulders are uncomfortable.  But one way or the other I would not return it!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Definitely a warmer jacket. So you can justify a lighter weight black jacket later. [emoji6]. Sounds like taking it to a boutique for alterations is the best option. Bring your gold one too. Good luck!![emoji256]


Definitely alter the 42, but I would recommend wearing the 38 a few times before you do anything.  My white Cuba jacket has a similar tightness in the arm, but it has loosened up, and it doesn't cause me any discomfort.  The tight arms and high armholes are part of the Chanel jacket look, and it is very flattering.


----------



## pigleto972001

This is so true. The arms are so slimming! I will definitely take your advice under advisement  thanks !


----------



## ailoveresale

Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants


----------



## pigleto972001

Does anyone have any chanel boutique SA in NYC ? Hehe.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants
> 
> View attachment 3798938


The combo is very pretty and you just gave me an idea for mine!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Definitely alter the 42, but I would recommend wearing the 38 a few times before you do anything.  My white Cuba jacket has a similar tightness in the arm, but it has loosened up, and it doesn't cause me any discomfort.  The tight arms and high armholes are part of the Chanel jacket look, and it is very flattering.


Very true about the high armhole and the flattering look, however it can be let out a very little bit for comfort and it won't compromise the look.  I have had to do this several times.  Obviously if a jacket is way too small and really not your size and you are letting the whole thing out, you will lose the high armhole look.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the jacket !





gracekelly said:


> The combo is very pretty and you just gave me an idea for mine!



Thank you!


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think



Wow wow wow!  Love love love!

Your husband is lovely and so helpful in offering to stretch out the jacket for you [emoji28].  Appreciate enabling partners! 

Hope you will keep this fabulous treasure.


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants
> 
> View attachment 3798938



So pretty! Cute casual outfit.


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


Hi there! I have the LBJ and I totally get what you're talking about... that exact area fits a bit tight, even when the rest of the jacket fit perfectly. Also the top area is tight too (and this coming from me, it's way tighter than usual cut ).  However, the magical thing I've noticed about this jacket's cut, is that even though that arm area "feels" tight, it doesn't "look" tight. do you know what I mean? when you raise your arm a bit, somehow the cut with the arm and the shoulder compensates for it and it looks perfectly slim and fit. Chanel magic?  That said, it can be a bit uncomfortable when you raise your arm and at first I thought I might rip it if I move too much.  Funny thing is, by the 3rd or 4th time I wore it, I didn't notice the tightness at the arms anymore. I don't know if it's exactly because it stretched? if I shrunk a little bit during the cold winter? (probably not! ), or if I lost just enough of a bit of weight without being noticeable?

Personally if it fits perfectly well everywhere else, and the arm area is the only area and it's a bit uncomfortable, I would ask the chanel seamstress to see if she can let out just the lining a little bit to see if it helps. might make all the difference without the external fabric looking too different on the fit?

good luck it is such a difficult to find and quintessentially chanel jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

Chanel magic. I like it  I will wear it and see how it responds to me hehe. I can move the arms but I'm afraid that I won't be able to wear a long sleeved item underneath easily. Will see 

Also I called the chanel NYC boutique and they said I can bring it w me next month to visit and they will alter it ! Yahoo !


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw this online...had forgotten about this suit. It's beautiful. Does anyone know when it was ? Looks like lesage.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw this online...had forgotten about this suit. It's beautiful. Does anyone know when it was ? Looks like lesage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799359


The picture was taken in 2008 so it could be from Fall 2007-08


----------



## Sunlitshadows

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping [emoji2][emoji253][emoji2]. Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857


I love these looks on you, super chic and stylistically aligned with the shoes.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> The picture was taken in 2008 so it could be from Fall 2007-08



You got it GK, first look from fall 2008. I think the carousel show. Sigh I love the tweed.


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Hi All.  A quick update for those who shared their thoughts with me re the simple black / navy trim Data velcro jacket, which Ari and PQP look oh-so-fabulous in.  Much gratitude to Ms Piggy who had a big part in helping me bring home the size I was looking for, which involved some cross-border swapping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Love this jacket so much.  A simple, slim-fit and easy / neutral piece.  Thanks and lots of love for the support received during this jacket's journey to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796855
> 
> 
> Also tried on some pieces from Fall Act 1.  I adore the boxy jackets, which fit amazingly.  The grey one which TT bought and Ms Piggy shared pics of is lightweight and quite neutrally pretty.  My SA loves this on me.  Somehow I was more enamoured with the edginess of the black & white with leather panels.  I have a soft spot for a high collar.  This jacket had no wool but felt heavier & thicker than the grey one due to the lamb skin panels.  Both jackets look good zipped up and unzipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796856
> View attachment 3796857



I am so glad this jacket found its way to you, it was meant to be. The two new season ones are great too. Agree the b/w leather one feels more edgy.



Karenaellen said:


> Definitely alter the 42, but I would recommend wearing the 38 a few times before you do anything.  My white Cuba jacket has a similar tightness in the arm, but it has loosened up, and it doesn't cause me any discomfort.  The tight arms and high armholes are part of the Chanel jacket look, and it is very flattering.



I have always found Chanel jackets have high armholes, now I know it is a signature of the house. 



pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do y'all think



Congrats on your first LBJ. Looks like a good fit despite the arms you mentioned. When I first received my Robot, the arms were a little tight as well and I wouldn't be able to wear with a thicker top but after a couple of wear times, it is fine now. Otherwise, it's a simple letting out the lining around the armhole area.


----------



## suziez

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants
> 
> View attachment 3798938


Love this so much.  When I bought this jacket it was with this kind of style I was thinking of.  It looks smashing.


----------



## ailoveresale

baghag21 said:


> So pretty! Cute casual outfit.





suziez said:


> Love this so much.  When I bought this jacket it was with this kind of style I was thinking of.  It looks smashing.



Thank you both! [emoji5]


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants
> 
> View attachment 3798938



This is a great look. Love how the red button pops.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> Not sure why my post is showing up weird...
> Here are my two looks from yesterday, how I wore my jackets with the same outfit underneath:
> Day
> View attachment 3796915
> 
> Night
> View attachment 3796916



This is a good showcase of the versatility of Chanel jackets. The 2011 LBJ is TDF.


----------



## baghag21

Both jackets are from Airlines 2016.  Pink jacket was paired with a red / gold brocade Giambattista Valli dress for a 90th birthday party.  The blue/black short sleeved jacket was matched with a black long sleeve knit top, grey Hermes Dallet shawl, jeans and sneakers for a day out.


----------



## baghag21

Here's a close-up look at the blue/black tweed jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

baghag21 said:


> Both jackets are from Airlines 2016.  Pink jacket was paired with a red / gold brocade Giambattista Valli dress for a 90th birthday party.  The blue/black short sleeved jacket was matched with a black long sleeve knit top, grey Hermes Dallet shawl, jeans and sneakers for a day out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800460
> View attachment 3800461



Lovely outfits [emoji813]️


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Both jackets are from Airlines 2016.  Pink jacket was paired with a red / gold brocade Giambattista Valli dress for a 90th birthday party.  The blue/black short sleeved jacket was matched with a black long sleeve knit top, grey Hermes Dallet shawl, jeans and sneakers for a day out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800460
> View attachment 3800461



The pink Airline is so pretty, looks like I have the matching long skirt. The double breasted jacket really smartens up the look. Good choices.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> Both jackets are from Airlines 2016.  Pink jacket was paired with a red / gold brocade Giambattista Valli dress for a 90th birthday party.  The blue/black short sleeved jacket was matched with a black long sleeve knit top, grey Hermes Dallet shawl, jeans and sneakers for a day out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800460
> View attachment 3800461



Oh wow! These both look absolutely beautiful on you. I don't remember the blue black one. It's very nice. I love how you styled both.


----------



## bags to die for

Just FYI. There's a 3rd cw of the Larkie jacket. Sorry for the poor picture. I've been told off about taking pictures in Chanel and was being sneaky. This is in HK.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> Just FYI. There's a 3rd cw of the Larkie jacket. Sorry for the poor picture. I've been told off about taking pictures in Chanel and was being sneaky. This is in HK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800534



Very pretty.  I think I like this best.

They are getting funny about taking photos. That's why I'm not sharing photos of things until I have purchased them and brought them home. I don't want to offend my SA or get her in trouble.


----------



## argcdg

baghag21 said:


> Here's a close-up look at the blue/black tweed jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800462


So funny, i saw your first post and was thinking "Oh, I love that outfit; wish the pic were bigger so I could see the details." And here it is!  Looks great!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very pretty.  I think I like this best.
> 
> They are getting funny about taking photos. That's why I'm not sharing photos of things until I have purchased them and brought them home. I don't want to offend my SA or get her in trouble.


Is the issue taking the pics or sharing them?  And do you know whether this is just boutiques or department stores too?  My SA (at Saks) encourages me to take pics so that I can see how things really look.


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> Is the issue taking the pics or sharing them?  And do you know whether this is just boutiques or department stores too?  My SA (at Saks) encourages me to take pics so that I can see how things really look.



I only shop at the boutique so I don't know about the department store. My SA was always fine with taking photos of the pieces on me so I could evaluate them later but I sense there is a change in policy. I was taking photos of shoes just for my own reference so I could tell her later what I wanted and another SA seemed perturbed by it. They didn't say anything but I could sense something wasn't right.  I'm just going to ask.


----------



## bags to die for

i can take pictures at my normal stores with no problem. In HK I took a number of pictures after I was interested and purchased items. I was told off before I met my SA who didn't have a problem with me sending photos to friends. I think it depends.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope they don't turn into hermes. I was told that one was one of reasons my local store closed. Too many rules when the LV just across the hall was more lenient. Sigh. 

The third colorway is interesting. Thanks for the pics !  

I am allowed to take pics at the dept stores. If there's something they don't want me to they'll ask me not to and I respect them. But that's rare


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I hope they don't turn into hermes. I was told that one was one of reasons my local store closed. Too many rules when the LV just across the hall was more lenient. Sigh.
> 
> The third colorway is interesting. Thanks for the pics !
> 
> I am allowed to take pics at the dept stores. If there's something they don't want me to they'll ask me not to and I respect them. But that's rare



I haven't been questioned about photos either, this is at a boutique and at Nordstrom, in fact so far they have encouraged it so that I can get help deciding. It must vary from place to place and I guess we are lucky to have more relaxed stores. I tend to stop shopping at places with too many rules because then it no longer feels fun to me. So glad for the relaxed shops so that we still have the eye candy to see here


----------



## gracekelly

I always ask if it is OK to take a picture of a garment and have never been refused.  When I was shown the look-book, I was asked not to take pictures of that.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes exactly. No pics of internal use only items


----------



## ari

Jacket weather today [emoji2]
My first colorful jacket from 2015


Have a wonderful week!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Trying out my new white jacket, paired with a Jigsaw top and J Brand twill pants
> 
> View attachment 3798938



Lovely color combination!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3798420
> View attachment 3798421
> 
> View attachment 3798422
> 
> 
> It's here!!!!!
> 
> It fits mostly. It pulls a bit at the upper arms (see where I'm pointing LOL)
> 
> My husband loves it. He says why can't there be a 40?!? He said i could wait but what if Karl kicks it [emoji33]
> 
> What do y'all think


 Congrats [emoji323][emoji324][emoji322] Pigleto! It's a very beautiful iconic jacket! Jackets are always restricting in some way I think it fits you perfectly!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!



I love this jacket every time I see it on you Ari. And with the bag: [emoji173]️ 

Your newer nonjacket pieces are all fun and versatile but never give up on jackets. You look so amazing in them and you style them so uniquely.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!


That is so insanely gorgeous and cannot possibly look better than you had it  

Great.... no wonder I need a multi colored teeed chanel jacket


----------



## TankerToad

Fall is coming


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!



Gorgeous style with attention to details [emoji813]️. I spot a matching Camellia, nice touch!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!


Beautiful jacket, ari!   Fabulous with the pencil skirt and bag!!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3801476
> View attachment 3801477
> 
> Fall is coming


TT, the first jacket is so pretty in this photo.  I've never cared for it in other pictures but this closer version of the fabric shows more details!   Thanks for the posting.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!



Beautiful!  Love the colors. 


ari said:


> Lovely color combination!



Thank you!!


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Jacket weather today [emoji2]
> My first colorful jacket from 2015
> View attachment 3801255
> 
> Have a wonderful week!


Stunning jacket.  It looks great with your Kelly.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love this jacket every time I see it on you Ari. And with the bag: [emoji173]️
> 
> Your newer nonjacket pieces are all fun and versatile but never give up on jackets. You look so amazing in them and you style them so uniquely.


Pocketbook Pup, Thank you. I do love my jackets! this one is difficult to style, It's a bit boxy, makes me heavy on top, heavy cotton, quite summery, but too warm. I used to wear it only with jeans and slim fit pants untill I found the rignt skirt.


Vanana said:


> That is so insanely gorgeous and cannot possibly look better than you had it
> 
> Great.... no wonder I need a multi colored teeed chanel jacket


Vanana, Thank you! The multi colored Chanel jackets are gorgeous. This jacket gets so many compliments from very different people.


Pourquoipas said:


> Gorgeous style with attention to details [emoji813]️. I spot a matching Camellia, nice touch!


Pourquoipas, Thank you! 


chaneljewel said:


> Beautiful jacket, ari!   Fabulous with the pencil skirt and bag!!


chaneljewel, Thank you !


ailoveresale said:


> Beautiful!  Love the colors.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


ailoveresale, Thank you! 


nicole0612 said:


> Stunning jacket.  It looks great with your Kelly.


nicole, Thank you! it's a pure coincidence, I'm happy that DH insisted to buy the bag, I was so hesitant about an orange K.


----------



## smileygirl

Can anyone remember which season this jacket was from?. I am still looking for the skirt!. I bought this year's back and haven't quite known how to wear it.  I think the white dress works but would be so great to find the matching skirt!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

smileygirl said:


> Can anyone remember which season this jacket was from?. I am still looking for the skirt!. I bought this year's back and haven't quite known how to wear it.  I think the white dress works but would be so great to find the matching skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804090






15P. Here is picture of jacket info


----------



## Pourquoipas

Sorry double post


----------



## Pourquoipas

I stopped looking for the matching skirt and wear a black skirt instead


----------



## klynneann

It's such a gorgeous jacket!


----------



## nicole0612

smileygirl said:


> Can anyone remember which season this jacket was from?. I am still looking for the skirt!. I bought this year's back and haven't quite known how to wear it.  I think the white dress works but would be so great to find the matching skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804090





Pourquoipas said:


> I stopped looking for the matching skirt and wear a black skirt instead



Ladies, you both look phenomenal. I have been seeing this jacket all over the interwebs lately. I really like the look with the monochromatic dresses, very chic.


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> Can anyone remember which season this jacket was from?. I am still looking for the skirt!. I bought this year's back and haven't quite known how to wear it.  I think the white dress works but would be so great to find the matching skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804090





Pourquoipas said:


> I stopped looking for the matching skirt and wear a black skirt instead



I like this jacket with white and black equally gorgeous! The jacket is very classy!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

Love!!!! Thanks for the pic. Going to send mine to alterations soon [emoji1317]


----------



## argcdg

BlondeAndOrange said:


> View attachment 3804103
> 
> 
> 15P. Here is picture of jacket info


That is impressively quick and accurate style spotting! 

I think Feather Factor blogged about this one back when it came out.


----------



## EmileH

I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:







I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



Oh wow... So chic!  The ankle length booties and pants are so refreshing and elevates the stylishness of the jacket.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.


I love the proportions and silhouette, PbP!!! Tres chic! The jacket makes the pants and the pants make the jacket spectacular!


----------



## pigleto972001

That outfit is very very chic ! Especially love the pants and the boots together.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.


I love the silhouette the belted jacket adds to this outfit - so chic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



Très chic and très Parisienne!!


----------



## rhm

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



So chic and sophisticated!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



Great combination PBP! Its different nice look for the jacket!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Great combination PBP! Its different nice look for the jacket!



Thanks Ari. I like the fit of the pants. I might look for a full length pair as well. They are full but not too full. 

Ladies if you are like me and the waist of your pants is too big don't just live with it or wear a belt. I did that for years and now I realize that it's a quick easy fix and makes a world of difference.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ladies if you are like me and the waist of your pants is too big don't just live with it or wear a belt. I did that for years and now I realize that it's a quick easy fix and makes a world of difference.


I have the opposite problem - too tight waists and loose everywhere else - does anyone know if a seamstress could fix that? There are several items in my closet that would be so useful if they were a smidge looser on the waist. I will also ask on the general thread...


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



You look great! So chic!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I have the opposite problem - too tight waists and loose everywhere else - does anyone know if a seamstress could fix that? There are several items in my closet that would be so useful if they were a smidge looser on the waist. I will also ask on the general thread...



I have exactly the same problem. With Chanel it's an easy fix to have it let out an inch or so. For skirts that are tight in the waist I buy my actual size to fit my hips and butt and have it let out in the waist.


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.


Absolutely perfect. You look stunning!!!!I love this shoe/ boot combo and wear it a lot also. I find it works on my vertically challenged self quite well. It's all about the proportions.
Bravo!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Absolutely perfect. You look stunning!!!!I love this shoe/ boot combo and wear it a lot also. I find it works on my vertically challenged self quite well. It's all about the proportions.
> Bravo!



Thank you! I'm so glad you think it works. And for your advice. It's a fun diversion for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

An oldie !! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And more snug than it used to be sigh.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> An oldie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805933
> 
> 
> And more snug than it used to be sigh.



Don't even think it.  It looks fabulous on you.


----------



## veeleigh

I don't know if I've ever posted to this thread before...My airline jacket at the museum!


----------



## pigleto972001

Welcome !! Nice jacket and background !!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

smileygirl said:


> Can anyone remember which season this jacket was from?. I am still looking for the skirt!. I bought this year's back and haven't quite known how to wear it.  I think the white dress works but would be so great to find the matching skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804090



I have the matching skirt but have never worn it together. I wear mine with white, beige, and green (see my post a few pages back).



Pourquoipas said:


> I stopped looking for the matching skirt and wear a black skirt instead



Looks so chic!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



Very stylish and tres Parisienne!



pigleto972001 said:


> An oldie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805933
> 
> 
> And more snug than it used to be sigh.



Still looks great!



veeleigh said:


> I don't know if I've ever posted to this thread before...My airline jacket at the museum!



Welcome! And beautiful jacket!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I received my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants back from the tailor. Continuing the 70s theme of my Act I jacket:
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804936
> View attachment 3804937
> View attachment 3804938
> 
> 
> I actually saw a lot of women in Paris wearing pants like this with ankle boots when I was there last time so I decided to try this new look for fun. Something different.



Very sophisticated! [emoji7]


----------



## ailoveresale

Two different jacket looks today!

The first for a Chanel beauty event:



The second for a casual shopping event:


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> An oldie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805933
> 
> 
> And more snug than it used to be sigh.



I love this tweed and almost bought the dress. It ran small. I can't see any problem with the fit on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Two different jacket looks today!
> 
> The first for a Chanel beauty event:
> View attachment 3806096
> 
> 
> The second for a casual shopping event:
> View attachment 3806097



I love both jackets styled casually [emoji7]


----------



## ailoveresale

The fuzzy mohair suit


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> An oldie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805933
> 
> 
> And more snug than it used to be sigh.



This looks really great on you.


----------



## nicole0612

veeleigh said:


> I don't know if I've ever posted to this thread before...My airline jacket at the museum!



Beautiful jacket and what a pretty setting.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Two different jacket looks today!
> 
> The first for a Chanel beauty event:
> View attachment 3806096
> 
> 
> The second for a casual shopping event:
> View attachment 3806097



2 looks in one day  So different and both look very nice.


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Two different jacket looks today!
> 
> The first for a Chanel beauty event:
> View attachment 3806096
> 
> 
> The second for a casual shopping event:
> View attachment 3806097



Love both. The white robot is gorgeous on you,


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I love both jackets styled casually [emoji7]





nicole0612 said:


> 2 looks in one day  So different and both look very nice.





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love both. The white robot is gorgeous on you,



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## luckylove

veeleigh said:


> I don't know if I've ever posted to this thread before...My airline jacket at the museum!



So pretty on you!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Two different jacket looks today!
> 
> The first for a Chanel beauty event:
> View attachment 3806096
> 
> 
> The second for a casual shopping event:
> View attachment 3806097


Looks great X 2!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## smileygirl

The denim jacket from last year!


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> The denim jacket from last year!


That dress is also very pretty on you. Where is it from, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## smileygirl

Genie27 said:


> That dress is also very pretty on you. Where is it from, if you don't mind my asking?


Mcqueen


----------



## estallal

Has anyone here alter the shoulders of the Sofia jacket or other cosmo jacket? How does it look after?


----------



## luckylove

estallal said:


> Has anyone here alter the shoulders of the Sofia jacket or other cosmo jacket? How does it look after?



I am curious to know this as well. The shoulders, for me, ran a bit big.


----------



## ailoveresale

smileygirl said:


> The denim jacket from last year!



Love this on you! I found this on RealReal for a good price and then changed my mind but too late to return. Tried selling it but I'm thinking I should just keep it, it's actually a really great jacket. Works well for my climate.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is a great jacket. You should keep it. Looks very cute over that dress !


----------



## smileygirl

estallal said:


> Has anyone here alter the shoulders of the Sofia jacket or other cosmo jacket? How does it look after?





luckylove said:


> I am curious to know this as well. The shoulders, for me, ran a bit big.



Yes I did.  They worked out quite well actually!


----------



## estallal

smileygirl said:


> Yes I did.  They worked out quite well actually!



Could you share a mod pic? Did you take off the pad entirely or just changed to a smaller one? Thank you.


----------



## smileygirl

estallal said:


> Could you share a mod pic? Did you take off the pad entirely or just changed to a smaller one? Thank you.



Yes I will do that later when I get to my jacket. 

I changed it to a smaller one.  That said ... the big one didn't bother me that much either!  I bought the grey one as well, and just left the original shoulder pad


----------



## Cocopopz

Can someone please pm if you see 16a black jacket in size 34 for sale anywhere. I can't stop thinking about it over a year now. It is killing my head [emoji28]


----------



## summergame

ailoveresale said:


> Two different jacket looks today!
> 
> The first for a Chanel beauty event:
> View attachment 3806096
> 
> 
> The second for a casual shopping event:
> View attachment 3806097


Ailoveresale, love these two looks!  How is the fit of the white blazer jacket with lion buttons? (kicking myself for missing out on this one).  Do you wear the same size as the robot?


----------



## ailoveresale

summergame said:


> Ailoveresale, love these two looks!  How is the fit of the white blazer jacket with lion buttons? (kicking myself for missing out on this one).  Do you wear the same size as the robot?



Thank you! Yes I took the same size in both. The fit of the white jacket is a little more generous because of the double breasted style, but when I went a size down it was tight at the bust. It is really light and perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## miss argile

estallal said:


> Has anyone here alter the shoulders of the Sofia jacket or other cosmo jacket? How does it look after?


I did! was also seeking advices earlier. And after discussing with the experienced tailor, he reassured me that I dont have to tighten them further as it wont be comfortable with long sleeves underneath. So, will see. Can't wait for fall to come!! He said I can always go back if I still like them fitted tighter after couple of wears.
Just a side note that I do have very flat, broad yet boney shoulders, so I rarely needs shoulder pads.
picture/post in link below
how to wear your chanel jacket...


----------



## estallal

Thank u for sharing. I also have trouble with the sleeve buttons. The grey one looks fabulous on you! Now I wish I had tried it on when it was available hehe.
I am debating if I should go one size down ( where the shoulders fit narrower ) and let out the arm and body or regular size and switch to smaller pad.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think go smaller w the shoulder pads.


----------



## summergame

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Yes I took the same size in both. The fit of the white jacket is a little more generous because of the double breasted style, but when I went a size down it was tight at the bust. It is really light and perfect for spring/summer.


Thank you so much it's good to know I should look for the same size!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Finally bought this little
Beauty but worried about the belt when it's not belted.   Anyone have experience with the jackets with these type belts?  Much appreciated!


----------



## TankerToad

On Vanessa Paradis


----------



## TankerToad

Congrats 
It's a fabulous coat !!


----------



## EmileH

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally bought this little
> Beauty but worried about the belt when it's not belted.   Anyone have experience with the jackets with these type belts?  Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810224



Congratulations. I bought this one too. The chanel tailor is making the CC detachable with a Velcro closing. That way I can loop the belt in the back or tie it or even let it hang loose without the CC when I want to wear the coat open.

I hope you will post modeling photos when you wear it.




Not directed at you: several people have privately expressed a desire to get back to more real life modeling shots of outfits we are actually wearing rather than so many try on photos and Instagram shots. I'm not one of those people who runs to a moderator to complain but I thought I'd put it out there. I miss our old conversations about our outfits and how to style them for real life.


----------



## EmileH

It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. I bought this one too. The chanel tailor is making the CC detachable with a Velcro closing. That way I can loop the belt in the back or tie it or even let it hang loose without the CC when I want to wear the coat open.
> 
> I hope you will post modeling photos when you wear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directed at you: several people have privately expressed a desire to get back to more real life modeling shots of outfits we are actually wearing rather than so many try on photos and Instagram shots. I'm not one of those people who runs to a moderator to complain but I thought I'd put it out there. I miss our old conversations about our outfits and how to style them for real life.



Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh. 

To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant ! 

Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh.
> 
> To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810464
> View attachment 3810465
> 
> 
> The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant !
> 
> Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.


Please don't stop posting your try on photos, Pigleto - I enjoy seeing them and find them very informative!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh.
> 
> To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810464
> View attachment 3810465
> 
> 
> The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant !
> 
> Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.



Pigleto your try on photos are always informative and you don't flood the thread. I enjoy them. Keep them coming. 

I think when people flood the thread with pages upon pages of Instagram photos it makes it difficult to carry on the conversations that we enjoy.


----------



## chaneljewel

I love seeing personal styling photos but also get a lot out of the try on/instagram shots.   Each gives me a different perspective of the Chanel piece.   What I really like about the instagram shots is that the pieces are so clear.   I can usually see the texture of the fabric.   Please don't stop with all the different ways to see the pieces.  I don't live near a Chanel store so this is how I can determine what I truly love.


----------



## Swanky

The original post (first pages of the thread really) of this thread is pictures from magazines basically.
There's no rule that it must be real life styling, as long as it's styling a Chanel jacket it seems to fit the spirit of the thread


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh.
> 
> To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810464
> View attachment 3810465
> 
> 
> The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant !
> 
> Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.


That jacket is gorgeous! But I fear it might be too thick/warm for me.


----------



## Genie27

I like try-on photos to see how pieces fit on different body shapes. 

I    daily outfit photos because they show me how you beautiful ladies put these pieces together in the real world. 

Instagram and Celeb shots show how popular certain pieces are - perhaps that should be another thread? Or as Swanky has clarified, maybe Daily Outfit can be a new thread? I don't have much to contribute in photos, but I would be an active participant of the admiring kind in a Daily Outfit thread.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh.
> 
> To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810464
> View attachment 3810465
> 
> 
> The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant !
> 
> Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.



Funny, I actually like the runway version much more! It seems more wearable to me. I can't remember the last time I thought a runway version of anything was more wearable than the "real life" version!


----------



## EmileH

I leave it to you guys then about what you want to see. You will notice that some of us will choose to post less frequently or not at all because the thread has become something different. I personally miss seeing more of Ari's and PQP's beautiful photos.


----------



## chicinthecity777

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally bought this little
> Beauty but worried about the belt when it's not belted.   Anyone have experience with the jackets with these type belts?  Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810224


This is so pretty! I assume it's the shorter version. I would just let the belt hanging undone, or take it off if I don't want to belt up. But but I like belted coats so I am biased ... I use the belt of my coats all the time.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I leave it to you guys then about what you want to see. You will notice that some of us will choose to post less frequently or not at all because the thread has become something different. I personally miss seeing more of Ari's and PQP's beautiful photos.


Well, that sucks! I miss them both also! And I miss seeing the outfits, and also the discussions on fit, size, alterations, and mix and match successes. Maybe this thread can focus on Instagram and Celebs and the Chit-Chat/Reveal thread in the Chanel Clubhouse can be used for daily outfits. I personally like seeing try-outs too, because then we can see the odd ball items that get tried on just because - sometimes what does/doesn't work on one person is perfect for the lifestyle and fit of another.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Well, that sucks! I miss them both also! And I miss seeing the outfits, and also the discussions on fit, size, alterations, and mix and match successes. Maybe this thread can focus on Instagram and Celebs and the Chit-Chat/Reveal thread in the Chanel Clubhouse can be used for daily outfits. I personally like seeing try-outs too, because then we can see the odd ball items that get tried on just because - sometimes what does/doesn't work on one person is perfect for the lifestyle and fit of another.



This makes a lot of sense to me. I'm just looking for a place to continue our conversations in a meaningful way. I enjoyed them.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439


Great look. Is that pearl trim? It's a beautiful jacket!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Great look. Is that pearl trim? It's a beautiful jacket!



Thank you. Yes the trim is pearl so I keep everything else simple.


----------



## baghag21

I enjoy this thread for the wealth of knowledge and real-life styling tips of the generous ladies here.  I love the photos of daily outfits, and appreciate each and every photo.  I get inspired, motivated and more creative when I see the ladies here dress up or down. It has been very enjoyable and helpful.  Real-life outfits is the key here.  And yes, I miss seeing Ari's and PQP's photos too.

I also appreciate the effort in posting IG and other social media photos of outfits AND the generous sharing of ladies who tried on outfits in the store.  These are helpful for us who may not have access to all the pieces.  The IG photos do provide styling ideas.  The store-try-on photos do initiate conversation on how to style a particular piece, especially for those who need ideas to help them make a purchase decision.  Some of us have been inspired by the store try-on photos to make a purchase or two.  

I did find it helpful to have all styling ideas i.e. real-life, store try-ons. and social media, in one thread.  Beats having to alternate between threads especially if there is a conversation about one specific piece.

Perhaps one way to keep in the spirit of this thread is to continue with the daily outfits and try-ons here, and start another thread for "Chanel Jackets on IG, Celebs and Other Influencers"?  Although there may still be occasional spillover as there are styling ideas from IG, Celebs and Other Influencers...hmmm...


----------



## baghag21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes the trim is pearl so I keep everything else simple.



PbP....This is an amazing jacket.  Love the pearl trim.  Your styling strategy is an excellent way to showcase the jacket's beauty.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> PbP....This is an amazing jacket.  Love the pearl trim.  Your styling strategy is an excellent way to showcase the jacket's beauty.



Thank you. I think your suggestions are a great idea.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439



Oh, this jacket is fantastic PBP! I love it! It doesn't need accessories, it's so beautiful! You look great with this fitted shape! That's what I like about Chanel elaborately made item!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Oh, this jacket is fantastic PBP! I love it! It doesn't need accessories, it's so beautiful! You look great with this fitted shape! That's what I like about Chanel elaborately made item!



Thank you Ari. It's such an easy thing to pull together early in the morning. Chanel jackets are definitely outfit makers. I'm at work today and no one has reacted to or commented on the pearls. Maybe they are desensitized to my outfits. [emoji2]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439


You know this inspired my cardigan trim, right? The tweed is also so gorgeous. It suits you perfectly. 

@ari, there you are, my dear! I am eagerly looking forward to seeing some fall/winter outfits from you soon.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> You know this inspired my cardigan trim, right? The tweed is also so gorgeous. It suits you perfectly.
> 
> @ari, there you are, my dear! I am eagerly looking forward to seeing some fall/winter outfits from you soon.



It did? I'm so honored. Thank you. You could open an etsy shop to sell cardigans in your spare time. I know many people who would line up to be your customers.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439



So elegant.  I love how you kept things simple and let the jacket speak for itself!


----------



## ailoveresale

I love this thread because I like seeing how the IGers and magazines style the jacket, and I love seeing the IRL photos from our lovely members who post outfits.  Photos of members in their jackets helps to give me ideas of how to style mine, or see what the jacket looks like on "real" people.  I also like asking for advice on how to style a jacket.

I revived the RTW thread in order to be able to discuss cardigans and dresses and not veer off topic, but also to get opinions on things I'm trying on or considering, including jackets.  Maybe we can keep the "try on" discussions in that thread, and keep this for the celeb/IG/magazine/IRL outfits in the spirit of truly "how to wear your chanel jacket."  Let's not start yet another Chanel wardrobe thread, because I'm too ADD, it will be hard for me to keep track!


----------



## EmileH

I agree that adding another thread is too time consuming. And  I enjoy the occasional IG photo and try on info too. For me it's a matter of degree. When it adds to and furthers the discussion I enjoy it. When it takes over and we see pages and pages of screenshots or we have already seen the same photos repeatedly and not in answer to a specific question or request I think it detracts from the ongoing conversation.


----------



## pigleto972001

Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ? 



She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Ari. It's such an easy thing to pull together early in the morning. Chanel jackets are definitely outfit makers. I'm at work today and no one has reacted to or commented on the pearls. Maybe they are desensitized to my outfits. [emoji2]



To me it's fine if no one comments on a Chanel jacket. The pleasure is mostly in the details and textures and these are not always getting a lot of credit. I like any aspect of this thread but I particularly appreciate our fun amateurism.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!



It's so pretty. It subtly carries out the space theme.  



Pourquoipas said:


> To me it's fine if no one comments on a Chanel jacket. The pleasure is mostly in the details and textures and these are not always getting a lot of credit. I like any aspect of this thread but I particularly appreciate our fun amateurism.



Yes I prefer no comments at work. I wear these things to make me happy. I was afraid the pearls might be too dressy for work but they are fine. [emoji6]


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!


This is adorable! Love the details!


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry to answer the earlier question the shoulders jacket I tried w zipper is not too heavy. It's lighter than the Paris Rome LBJ  and softer !

If someone is able to see the cream tweed please let us know what you think and give us the scoop ! I'm intrigued.


----------



## megt10

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3788021


Love this!


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Do you mean this coat
> View attachment 3794362
> 
> It's pretty, but really difficult for me to pair it with my clothes, and you are right- it's quite busy.
> I'm also 5,8 but 38, thanks for the details.
> I'm still considering the long one. My SM hasn't ordered it, hopefully I be next month in France, maybe I can find there.


I love this coat. I don't need another coat, it is 105 degrees outside and I don't need to be enabled but here I am back looking at everything that is available.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439



Very pretty. Simple styling lets the jacket shine.


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439


You look fabulous.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!


This is beautiful!    The weave of the fabric is nice!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw sorry if the try on photos are too much lol [emoji38] I just like showing how it looks in real life. Plus I can't afford to take them all home and show them off in real life, sigh.
> 
> To stay on topic I noticed the Jacket I tried on yesterday from ground control is somewhat different than the runway version. The color is smaller. And the shoulders are more contrasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810464
> View attachment 3810465
> 
> 
> The overall effect is to make the shoulders giant !
> 
> Shoppermom, love the coat . Pocketbook had gotten her belt altered w velcro so she can use it with and without the CC. I think pics are a bit upthread.


I have to admit that I don't care for this jacket.  It just looks too busy to me.  I definitely don't like the shoulders as well.


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It has cooled off here a bit. I'm wearing my spring Act 1 jacket keeping everything else simple today. Diamond studs and a watch. No other jewelry or accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810439


I love this jacket!  I think it was a great purchase.  Too bad it never made its way west.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!



Ooh pretty!  But it's a little out of my budget.  Which is a good thing!



megt10 said:


> I love this coat. I don't need another coat, it is 105 degrees outside and I don't need to be enabled but here I am back looking at everything that is available.



You have some amazing jackets!  This might be a little warm for our climate but it would probably work as outerwear in the winter.  Not to enable or anything...


----------



## pigleto972001

Definitely out of the budget. But beautiful. 11.8k. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The shoulders are looking a bit wide too...


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely out of the budget. But beautiful. 11.8k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810971
> 
> 
> The shoulders are looking a bit wide too...


Omg, this is so beautiful - like stars on a cold dark night. I may have to go visit my local store to see this in person.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I'm itching to try it  the pearls are different sizes. It's so pretty. It looks like it would be awesome on Genie ! [emoji7]whoo you could rock it with some shorts !!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I'm itching to try it  the pearls are different sizes. It's so pretty. It looks like it would be awesome on Genie ! [emoji7]whoo you could rock it with some shorts !!



Here is another photo of it from the runway - 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have seen this jacket at a pre season style session worn by a Chanel representative/ style ambassador 
It's incredibly beautiful. She was wearing it with a plain underpinnings - she looked so chic


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah. It looks wonderful. Blue is my fave color too  were the shoulders softer ?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I know. I'm itching to try it  the pearls are different sizes. It's so pretty. It looks like it would be awesome on Genie ! [emoji7]whoo you could rock it with some shorts !!



I can absolutely see Genie in this jacket. It's very pretty. I'm really dying to try some of these jackets out of curiosity about the shoulders. Probably next week when I go for skirt alterations.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh please do PbP and see if you can show us some pics. Super interested to see your reviews  I hope the shoulders aren't all crazy


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh please do PbP and see if you can show us some pics. Super interested to see your reviews  I hope the shoulders aren't all crazy



Im not sure what to hope for. [emoji1] I am already over my limit for fall. But you never know. I'll report back.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely out of the budget. But beautiful. 11.8k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810971
> 
> 
> The shoulders are looking a bit wide too...


Oh my...love, love this!   My SA sent me a photo of it today and it took my breath away.  Just a wow, wow jacket!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!


Love, love ❤️ this too.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah. It looks wonderful. Blue is my fave color too  were the shoulders softer ?



I'd say softer than the one you tried 
But the pearls go across the shoulder and down the middle of the sleeve so it does accentuate the shoulder 
It's bracelet sleeve and wide at the end of sleeves 
Its scrumptious--
But maybe not so much an everyday jacket?


----------



## pigleto972001

It is a specialty piece. I'd have to wear it everyday to justify the cost per wear [emoji23] think it could be worn with many things though.


----------



## Genie27

Pigleto, I'm picturing that jacket, navy shorts, and the BOOTS!!!!! I'd wear them at least twice a week for the next six months!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yassssssssss. The boots 
[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji573][emoji7][emoji7][emoji573][emoji23][emoji573][emoji7] !!!!

Me: are they here yet ?? [emoji7][emoji7]
SAs: not yet [emoji51][emoji849]
Me (five min later): how about now
SAs: NO


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Yassssssssss. The boots
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji573][emoji7][emoji7][emoji573][emoji23][emoji573][emoji7] !!!!
> 
> Me: are they here yet ?? [emoji7][emoji7]
> SAs: not yet [emoji51][emoji849]
> Me (five min later): how about now
> SAs: NO



[emoji23][emoji23] you are hilarious! We are all pulling for you to get your hands on those boots asap!


----------



## gracekelly

I am thinking of send a FedEx of silver sparkles and Crazy Glue @pigleto972001   because she is getting crazed waiting for these boots.    She can get crafty and sparkle up a pair of old boots or socks to wear until they appear.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> It is a specialty piece. I'd have to wear it everyday to justify the cost per wear [emoji23] think it could be worn with many things though.





Shoulder detail


----------



## chicinthecity777

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3811420
> 
> Shoulder detail


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Would it be ok to share w y'all the clothes that my SA sends me? Such as the 6100 cream tweed jacket ?
> View attachment 3810792
> 
> 
> She's in Florida so I can't try them so easily  it exists !!!



Really love these! 
Would be great to see try on pics.


----------



## megt10

ailoveresale said:


> Ooh pretty!  But it's a little out of my budget.  Which is a good thing!
> 
> 
> 
> You have some amazing jackets!  This might be a little warm for our climate but it would probably work as outerwear in the winter.  Not to enable or anything...


Thanks. I definitely don't need help to be enabled.


----------



## megt10

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3811420
> 
> Shoulder detail


That is so beautiful .


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3811420
> 
> Shoulder detail


Spectacular.   The details of the jacket...ahhh.


----------



## EmileH

It's the last work day before Labor Day to wear white so I threw this on quickly.


----------



## megt10

Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.


----------



## baghag21

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3811420
> 
> Shoulder detail



Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## baghag21

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811691



This is so beautiful.  If my climate permitted, my money tree will be skint and severely malnourished [emoji28].  I have a soft spot for anything high neck.


----------



## TankerToad

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811691



Hi Meg!
You and I have many of the same Chanel jackets and this one caught my eye too - it's spectacular in person and think could be easy to wear 
But you need to try on-the shoulders are different this season. 
Hear you on the jackets - it's been so hot places I've been lately I can't even look at my jackets - hard to even try them on - when it's 110F++ 
Exhausting weather !


----------



## TankerToad

In the spirit of Chanel jackets here is a glimpse of Cruise 2018 for those sitting out Ground Control 
I think this was taken yesterday 
This would be nice for Fall too - if we could get our hands on it -
Love the earthy colors of this Jacket
Not sure about her shoe choice though [emoji6]
i


----------



## Pourquoipas

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811691



This was on my wishlist and I try to convince myself it's to busy‍♀️


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's the last work day before Labor Day to wear white so I threw this on quickly.
> 
> View attachment 3811688



I love to see this jacket on you [emoji7]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> In the spirit of Chanel jackets here is a glimpse of Cruise 2018 for those sitting out Ground Control
> I think this was taken yesterday
> This would be nice for Fall too - if we could get our hands on it -
> Love the earthy colors of this Jacket
> Not sure about her shoe choice though [emoji6]
> i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811736


Pretty colors, but I think the waist is not flattering.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Pretty colors, but I think the waist is not flattering.



I see what you mean but I'm still willing to give this jacket a try 
Love these colors .....


----------



## pigleto972001

Ya never know til ya try it is my motto. 

That's my advice for meg too. Give it a try! You won't know until you put it on. I loved the black and red jacket until I put it on. Those shoulders ! Ugh


----------



## megt10

TankerToad said:


> Hi Meg!
> You and I have many of the same Chanel jackets and this one caught my eye too - it's spectacular in person and think could be easy to wear
> But you need to try on-the shoulders are different this season.
> Hear you on the jackets - it's been so hot places I've been lately I can't even look at my jackets - hard to even try them on - when it's 110F++
> Exhausting weather !


Yes, we have extreme heat right now. It was 110 here too yesterday. I can't believe that I am even looking. In what way are the shoulders different this season? So far I haven't tried on any new jackets. Did you find that the jacket runs tts? I would prefer to buy it from my Chanel SA but I don't think that they ordered it. She said that she would check but never got back to me.


----------



## megt10

baghag21 said:


> This is so beautiful.  If my climate permitted, my money tree will be skint and severely malnourished [emoji28].  I have a soft spot for anything high neck.


I live in SoCal and seriously have enough jackets to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried the ground control jacket meg and the shoulders were very prominent. Am not sure if other jackets will follow suit from this season. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It looks different from the runway.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sorry I double posted the pic ! Here's the back


----------



## megt10

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the ground control jacket meg and the shoulders were very prominent. Am not sure if other jackets will follow suit from this season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811893
> View attachment 3811894
> View attachment 3811895
> 
> It looks different from the runway.


Thanks for the information. I already have very broad shoulders and don't need to have any extra attention brought to them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## pigleto972001

Sure thing. I don't know if yours would be like that. I suppose you could always ask someone there for a modeling shot  I haven't seen it yet but it is quite pretty.


----------



## gracekelly

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811691


I tried on a similar jacket.  The shoulders don't work for me and my shoulders are not that broad.  The curve in of the braid detail tends to exaggerate things.  It is an interesting idea as the center almost has the effect of looking like a vest.

Picked up my black and white check and leather jacket today and I love it!!  My car temp reading said 115 when I left the store!  Not exactly wool jacket weather.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Chanel seems to be in an extreme shoulder phase.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3811420
> 
> Shoulder detail


I wonder if the pearls glow in the dark.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Chanel seems to be in an extreme shoulder phase.


I think it is a big thing for many designers this fall; net-a-porter ran a whole article on it.  I guess the difference is that if you're paying $5k to $7k for a Chanel jacket, you don't want it to look dated in a couple of years.  (My other issue is that the shoulders give me flashbacks to my mom's Armani suits from the 80s.)


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> I think it is a big thing for many designers this fall; net-a-porter ran a whole article on it.  I guess the difference is that if you're paying $5k to $7k for a Chanel jacket, you don't want it to look dated in a couple of years.  (My other issue is that the shoulders give me flashbacks to my mom's Armani suits from the 80s.)



I agree with this. I don't want to spend 5000+ on something trendy.  A balmain on sale for $1300, sure. But not at Chanel prices.


----------



## EmileH

I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I agree with this. I don't want to spend 5000+ on something trendy.  A balmain on sale for $1300, sure. But not at Chanel prices.


I actually worry about my Velcro jacket a little on this theory, but (a) I bought it on sale and (b) I can always remove the Velcro and add a zipper or something.


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> I actually worry about my Velcro jacket a little on this theory, but (a) I bought it on sale and (b) I can always remove the Velcro and add a zipper or something.



I think those two factors make all the difference in the world. You made a wise decision.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772


Love your outfit!  Man, that dog knows how to pout!


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, I love this jacket on you.  I adore it when you give us a glimpse of Eli, he is truly one of the most photogenic Chihuahuas I have ever seen. Small dog, big personality!  Have a wonderful time, you look great .  The weather today on the east coast is perfect for this jacket. The bag is also a delight!


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> Love your outfit!  Man, that dog knows how to pout!





911snowball said:


> Pbp, I love this jacket on you.  I adore it when you give us a glimpse of Eli, he is truly one of the most photogenic Chihuahuas I have ever seen. Small dog, big personality!  Have a wonderful time, you look great .  The weather today on the east coast is perfect for this jacket. The bag is also a delight!



Thanks ladies. I couldn't wait for the first cool day to wear this jacket. 

Eli is a big personality in a tiny little body. DH is home with him so they will share some guy time. Football season is starting.


----------



## Moirai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772


You look fabulous of course, but Eli stole the show. He's just adorable!


----------



## pigleto972001

I of course love the jacket ! It looks good on you. And yes the puppy is so cute ! Look at his little face [emoji7][emoji7][emoji16]


----------



## Genie27

Lol Eli! He's adorable. The jacket is gorgeous on you - I love the silhouette!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> Eli might be sad but it'll be total bliss when you return[emoji3] I love your jacket worn with jeans, I'm in a casual mood recently [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

I want to see a pic of him when you get home Pbp?


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772



Looks great! I love the cuffed jeans with ballet flats, tres Parisienne.
Poor Eli, he will miss you!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772



These jeans were made for you! Of course the pleated jacket is to die for. Love this casual outfit on you.


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772


Love the outfit.  May I ask what brand of jeans?


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Looks great! I love the cuffed jeans with ballet flats, tres Parisienne.
> Poor Eli, he will miss you!





nicole0612 said:


> These jeans were made for you! Of course the pleated jacket is to die for. Love this casual outfit on you.





argcdg said:


> Love the outfit.  May I ask what brand of jeans?



Thanks ladies. The jeans are citizens of humanity jazmin style. COH isn't super popular anymore but the always fit me well. I'm trying to transition to less skinny jeans and this model is slim but not too skinny.


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772



LOVE this outfit PbP! And your poor little puppy! He sure knows how to pile it on, as it seems the only trip he wants you to go on is a guilt trip!


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends. I'm going to change into black ankle pants and nicer shoes when I arrive. I'm showing my messy unmade bed because you have to see the chihuahua pouting next to the suitcase. He's staying home and not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772


PbP this outfit is perfecting on you! I'm so jealous you can wear the jacket so well.  Poor Eli - I don't know how you can resist that face lol.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this outfit PbP! And your poor little puppy! He sure knows how to pile it on, as it seems the only trip he wants you to go on is a guilt trip!





klynneann said:


> PbP this outfit is perfecting on you! I'm so jealous you can wear the jacket so well.  Poor Eli - I don't know how you can resist that face lol.



Aww thanks ladies. And DH says little Eli is just fine at home.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Oh, this jacket is fantastic PBP! I love it! It doesn't need accessories, it's so beautiful! You look great with this fitted shape! That's what I like about Chanel elaborately made item!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's the last work day before Labor Day to wear white so I threw this on quickly.
> 
> View attachment 3811688


oh gosh this Is one of those before my addiction that I always crave... so gorgeous and such great fit too. Looks great styled like this!!! I will continue to look for a miracle where this appears in my size in great condition and reasonable price


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. The jeans are citizens of humanity jazmin style. COH isn't super popular anymore but the always fit me well. I'm trying to transition to less skinny jeans and this model is slim but not too skinny.


I am so glad you feel that way about the skinny jeans.  I am transitioning to straight or flare jeans for fall.  I think the look is better for me and has more of a chic look for fall.  Goes to show you, everything old is new again.


----------



## EmileH

suziez said:


> I am so glad you feel that way about the skinny jeans.  I am transitioning to straight or flare jeans for fall.  I think the look is better for me and has more of a chic look for fall.  Goes to show you, everything old is new again.



So true. Save the skinny ones. They are great to tuck into tall boots. [emoji2]


----------



## Genie27

Here is how my jacket looks with pants and dresses...I like how easy the jacket silhouette is to mix with a variety of bottoms. The dress is very comfortable but it seems like it will snag easily - lots of loose threads - luckily I'm good with a crochet hook.

Edit: other than the switch between the dress and pants/top, everything else visible is the same in both pics.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here is how my jacket looks with pants and dresses...I like how easy the jacket silhouette is to mix with a variety of bottoms. The dress is very comfortable but it seems like it will snag easily - lots of loose threads - luckily I'm good with a crochet hook.
> 
> Edit: other than the switch between the dress and pants/top, everything else visible is the same in both pics.



Both outfits are fabulous. You are choosing well. I demand this kind of versatility of my jackets. Otherwise I don't feel as if I get my money's worth. I often bring jeans pants and a skirt to the store to try with jackets.


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Both outfits are fabulous. You are choosing well. I demand this kind of versatility of my jackets. Otherwise I don't feel as if I get my money's worth. I often bring jeans pants and a skirt to the store to try with jackets.


Thanks! I consider that high praise. The ladies on this thread really helped me re-envision Chanel as everyday clothing. When I previously went to stores the clothing seemed so formal and fancy, and not wearable in my casual daily life. But after seeing pics here, I was able to figure out what I could use for work, etc. So far I'm very happy with my pieces as they are great for daily use. I'm all for comfort and ease, while still looking like I took time to get dressed.


----------



## Freckles1

megt10 said:


> Hi, everyone. I am wondering if anyone has this jacket or has tried it on. My NM SA sent me a picture of it and I can't stop thinking about it. I don't need it as I went from 0 to 15+ jackets in the last year but sigh I still want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811691



I just tried it on. Think 80's broad and big shoulder pads. It ran true to size - I am a 38 or 40. I tried in the 38. It was fine. I didn't like it on me, but I have broad shoulders. Beautiful colors in person


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Genie27 said:


> Here is how my jacket looks with pants and dresses...



The jacket looks very nice on you!  Both options are great!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I'm wearing this on the train going home for a long weekend to see friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3812772



Awesome little doggie! 

The combination of the jeans and ballerinas and a Kelly makes a very youthful impression in your case. I really like the way you combined it all together.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Just a question for you ladies. What do you do for cleaning your Chanel jackets/dresses/blouses etc.?

Do you clean them at home? If so, what do you use? Or do you have trustworthy dry cleaning service? Perhaps you don't need to clean the jackets so often, but how about the dresses and blouses? I washed a couple (very carefully ) of things but I can't say that the outcome was great 

We don't have a really competent dry cleaning service over here. Yeah, there are some places, which say that they know how to do it but I am not so sure it's true after they refused a couple of actually very simple evening-wear items because "they were too complicated".

So, I have recently moved away from buying luxury clothes altogether because it started to be such a hassle to clean them. I love beautiful things and I really appreciate the workmanship and knowledge  behind it all but over time it just started to feel like such a burden to me. I don't wanna be a slave to my wardrobe.

How do you get your Chanel pieces cleaned?


----------



## EmileH

Thanks for your kind words 

I individualize each piece. You are right that the jackets don't have to be cleaned often. I try to spot clean as much as possible. I have used the laundress delicates wash on the inside cuffs of my cream colored jacket which get a little dirty. I have also used it on my Seoul light weight jacket and on my blouses.  All spot cleaning. Not the entire piece. If I need to dry clean I take the item to a dry cleaner that knows what to do but it's a two hour drive each way. I also find that steaming often refreshes a piece when it's not really dirty but it just needs to look fresh again. It is a bit stressful and a bit of work.


----------



## Genie27

@MaryAndDogs, I avoid dry cleaning as much as possible, because it changes the texture of certain items like wool. I also steam to freshen up some things but I have a few winter coats that I will only dry clean if I fall in a puddle, as a final option.

I hand or machine wash many of my non-jacket items - I use the laundress mesh bags and they are really good for protecting the garment, so it does not get all stretched out or too wrinkly
I've washed a chanel poly knit, several missoni knits, several silk dresses without any issues - some slight shrinkage, but I have had the same issue with drycleaning as well, and I usually don't wear anything without some stretch, so it has not been an issue.

I have also washed Gucci wool shawls, cotton shawls etc by hand - I'm working on getting them looking good by ironing/steaming etc.

I don't think it's necessary to stay away from beautiful clothes for this reason - I do hope you will test out some older items in the wash, so you get a feel for what will wash well and what will not. It's a bit of a risk, but at the end of the day, I have found a happy medium between price point and wash-and-wear


----------



## megt10

Freckles1 said:


> I just tried it on. Think 80's broad and big shoulder pads. It ran true to size - I am a 38 or 40. I tried in the 38. It was fine. I didn't like it on me, but I have broad shoulders. Beautiful colors in person


Thank you. My shoulders are huge so it is probably not the jacket for me. If my boutique gets it I will take a picture at least.


----------



## ari

Hi ladies!
I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.


----------



## megt10

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.
> View attachment 3817548


You look fabulous. I love the entire outfit.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, you are stunning in this look!


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks awesome !! I am eagerly awaiting fall. Anything on your wishlist this winter ?


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.
> View attachment 3817548


Good to see you again, Ari! So lovely!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.
> View attachment 3817548



Spot on styling! The red K is beautiful with black and beige[emoji76]


----------



## argcdg

Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Summer is definitely gone over here and I really have to wear the cosmopolite jackets now. I'm completely unsure of what I might love and really need from act2 / ground control. Might be time to play with what's in my closet plus everything I ask for seems to be unavailable, money saved. I need a rest from strong shoulders and trendy items too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!



You look gorgeous. I'm sure your clothes don't make you but they're certainly flattering. I love this coat and hope for something similar in the future [emoji108]


----------



## Genie27

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!


That dress is sharp!! You look great. Thanks for sharing here - please do keep posting.


----------



## Genie27

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3817607
> 
> 
> Summer is definitely gone over here and I really have to wear the cosmopolite jackets now. I'm completely unsure of what I might love and really need from act2 / ground control. Might be time to play with what's in my closet plus everything I ask for seems to be unavailable, money saved. I need a rest from strong shoulders and trendy items too.


Perfect combination! I really like this outfit!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.
> View attachment 3817548





argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!





Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3817607
> 
> 
> Summer is definitely gone over here and I really have to wear the cosmopolite jackets now. I'm completely unsure of what I might love and really need from act2 / ground control. Might be time to play with what's in my closet plus everything I ask for seems to be unavailable, money saved. I need a rest from strong shoulders and trendy items too.



Yay ladies, you all look fabulous!!!! I so love seeing how chanel comes to life when you each wear it in your own way. It's sooo much better than the runway.  In my opinion the way each woman makes it her own is the magic of Chanel. There is something for everyone. Do the clothes make the women or do the women make the clothes? [emoji848] [emoji2]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> Perfect combination! I really like this outfit!



Thank you Genie. It's very easy to wear and I reach for it a lot even if more colorful outfits might work better for me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay ladies, you all look fabulous!!!! I so love seeing how chanel comes to life when you each wear it in your own way. It's sooo much better than the runway.  In my opinion the way each woman makes it her own is the magic of Chanel. There is something for everyone. Do the clothes make the women or do the women make the clothes? [emoji848] [emoji2]



I'm pretty sure it works both ways [emoji136]. I really love the reality to runway pictures!


----------



## pigleto972001

Y'all look awesome. The women make the clothes ! But fab clothes help out. It's a symbiotic relaysh.


----------



## nicole0612

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!


Very stylish and professional.


----------



## cafecreme15

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!



I'm sure you're the chicest lawyer in the place! (At least, I assume you're an attorney) [emoji4]


----------



## argcdg

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm sure you're the chicest lawyer in the place! (At least, I assume you're an attorney) [emoji4]


Yes, a litigator.  Thank you!  And thanks @Pourquoipas , @Genie27 , @PbP, @pigleto972001 , @nicole0612 !  You guys are so kind.

I totally agree with you, Pigleto: it's symbiotic.  Clothes are (among other things) armor; the extra ounce of confidence makes a big difference in how you (I, at least) move through the world.  (Which is how I justify the spending . . . What's a day without a good rationalization?)


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3817607
> 
> 
> Summer is definitely gone over here and I really have to wear the cosmopolite jackets now. I'm completely unsure of what I might love and really need from act2 / ground control. Might be time to play with what's in my closet plus everything I ask for seems to be unavailable, money saved. I need a rest from strong shoulders and trendy items too.


Love this outfit!  So chic!


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> Yes, a litigator.  Thank you!  And thanks @Pourquoipas , @Genie27 , @PbP, @pigleto972001 , @nicole0612 !  You guys are so kind.
> 
> I totally agree with you, Pigleto: it's symbiotic.  Clothes are (among other things) armor; the extra ounce of confidence makes a big difference in how you (I, at least) move through the world.  (Which is how I justify the spending . . . What's a day without a good rationalization?)



I like the way you think.


----------



## ari

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous. I love the entire outfit.





911snowball said:


> Ari, you are stunning in this look!





pigleto972001 said:


> Looks awesome !! I am eagerly awaiting fall. Anything on your wishlist this winter ?





Genie27 said:


> Good to see you again, Ari! So lovely!





Pourquoipas said:


> Spot on styling! The red K is beautiful with black and beige[emoji76]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yay ladies, you all look fabulous!!!! I so love seeing how chanel comes to life when you each wear it in your own way. It's sooo much better than the runway.  In my opinion the way each woman makes it her own is the magic of Chanel. There is something for everyone. Do the clothes make the women or do the women make the clothes? [emoji848] [emoji2]



Thank you Meg, snowball, Pigleto. Genie, PQP and PBP! [emoji16]
I'm heading next week to France on vacation, hopefully I'll get to see the act 2 in the boutiques. To be frank I don't love anything on the pictures, but one never knows until trying on. From Act 1 I love the black coat, that many of you already have, still I prefer to try it on. My SM didn't order it. I bought so many things from Cosmopolite, but still thinking of the fringe jacket. I'll report next week[emoji1]


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3817617
> View attachment 3817618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to court in Airline coat and Spring 2017 Act 1 dress. Clothes make the woman!



What a proper elegant look! Love it!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3817607
> 
> 
> Summer is definitely gone over here and I really have to wear the cosmopolite jackets now. I'm completely unsure of what I might love and really need from act2 / ground control. Might be time to play with what's in my closet plus everything I ask for seems to be unavailable, money saved. I need a rest from strong shoulders and trendy items too.



PQP! Great outfit. So classy! The jacket goes so well with the skirt!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Meg, snowball, Pigleto. Genie, PQP and PBP! [emoji16]
> I'm heading next week to France on vacation, hopefully I'll get to see the act 2 in the boutiques. To be frank I don't love anything on the pictures, but one never knows until trying on. From Act 1 I love the black coat, that many of you already have, still I prefer to try it on. My SM didn't order it. I bought so many things from Cosmopolite, but still thinking of the fringe jacket. I'll report next week[emoji1]



I can definitely see you in the fringe jacket. And the long black coat. Good luck and safe travels.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> Love this outfit!  So chic!





ari said:


> PQP! Great outfit. So classy! The jacket goes so well with the skirt!



Thank you dear sisters in style [emoji136][emoji136]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you Meg, snowball, Pigleto. Genie, PQP and PBP! [emoji16]
> I'm heading next week to France on vacation, hopefully I'll get to see the act 2 in the boutiques. To be frank I don't love anything on the pictures, but one never knows until trying on. From Act 1 I love the black coat, that many of you already have, still I prefer to try it on. My SM didn't order it. I bought so many things from Cosmopolite, but still thinking of the fringe jacket. I'll report next week[emoji1]



Love that fringe jacket too
Hope you can find it [emoji173]️
You look as lovely always


----------



## pigleto972001

My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



It looks fabulous. Do you love it?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



It looks perfect!!


----------



## 911snowball

Gorgeous, gorgeous, stunning, fits perfectly, forever black jacket. Congratulations!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks fabulous. Do you love it?



Thank you ladies. Oh ya!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]It's an uber classic !!!! And it fits so much more comfortably ! The buttons don't pull. The sleeves are Much more comfortable. Now I need cooler weather


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



Yes!! You look so amazing! It's a perfect fit. Super slimming. 

I'm so happy you kept it and altered!


----------



## Genie27

It's so perfect on you! I love it!!

It's what I have grown to love about Chanel - jackets that fit and move with the ease of a well cut shirt. Except I don't have any shirts that are that easy to wear.


----------



## estallal

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



Beautiful!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Which jacket was this again pigleto? It wasn't Sofia, was it?


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi! This is the Paris Rome jacket from last prefall. I got it after the original owner returned it a year later. Tags still intact . Full price sadly. I did ask [emoji23] it never went on sale is what I was told. I think it sold fairly quickly. Several of the ladies here also own it !

the Sophia is also beautiful ! It has the white collar and cuffs.


----------



## Genie27

They took it back from the original buyer after a year? That must be one good customer. 

But lucky for you - it's gorgeous!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh yes I believe she is a frequent customer - she had to return something from my understanding... and Nordstrom has a generous return policy. 

I was surprised this was it ! I was concerned waiting for it but it did appear unworn. The sleeves were tight up top and loosened after I tried it a few times. Maybe she has tiny arms lol.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Hi all, I love the look of a Chanel jacket With jeans/slacks and dresses like you all style them here. I bought one years ago from a consignor but the color and shape was just so wrong for me. When I sold it I was asked if I had the skirt. When you buy jackets do ever buy the skirt as well and in store are you ever put under pressure to buy it? Tia!


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi! This is the Paris Rome jacket from last prefall. I got it after the original owner returned it a year later. Tags still intact . Full price sadly. I did ask [emoji23] it never went on sale is what I was told. I think it sold fairly quickly. Several of the ladies here also own it !
> 
> the Sophia is also beautiful ! It has the white collar and cuffs.



Right! I remember it was offered to you after a return. I was just totally blanking on which collection it was from and the name.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



Congrats, looks great on you! I hope you didn't get a fuzzy one...


----------



## ailoveresale

Hermesforlife said:


> Hi all, I love the look of a Chanel jacket With jeans/slacks and dresses like you all style them here. I bought one years ago from a consignor but the color and shape was just so wrong for me. When I sold it I was asked if I had the skirt. When you buy jackets do ever buy the skirt as well and in store are you ever put under pressure to buy it? Tia!



Hi!! Some of the other stylish ladies might be able to answer this better for me, but I will often buy the matching skirt "just in case" I ever want to wear it together. I have not yet had the opportunity to wear any of my suits, but I like the idea that I can if I want to.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Moirai

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319


This is gorgeous on you! I had no luck finding one last year. Glad you kept it.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



Great jacket Pigleto and it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## ari

Hermesforlife said:


> Hi all, I love the look of a Chanel jacket With jeans/slacks and dresses like you all style them here. I bought one years ago from a consignor but the color and shape was just so wrong for me. When I sold it I was asked if I had the skirt. When you buy jackets do ever buy the skirt as well and in store are you ever put under pressure to buy it? Tia!



No, there is no pressure to buy the skirt, but SA usually advises and rightly so to get the skirt. I had the luck to buy some of the skirts later on the sales. The skirts are worth buying as usually they are very well made and could be worn separately if you don't like the suited look.


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Love that fringe jacket too
> Hope you can find it [emoji173]️
> You look as lovely always



Thank you TT[emoji16]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I can definitely see you in the fringe jacket. And the long black coat. Good luck and safe travels.



I'm very curious to see the new collection. 
I tried to see what other designers are offering in terms of coats, but I didn't love anything as the black Chanel coat, in both lengths.


----------



## ari

PQP this picture is for you!


Th shawl is gorgeous with your jacket!

And here is a skit from Cuba collection the I absolutely refused even to try, but now I love it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



It's fitting perfectly and looks gorgeous ! I love mine regardless the fuzzy issue


----------



## ms piggy

My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> PQP this picture is for you!
> View attachment 3819508
> 
> Th shawl is gorgeous with your jacket!
> 
> And here is a skit from Cuba collection the I absolutely refused even to try, but now I love it!
> View attachment 3819509



First time I see a picture of my jacket styled to perfection. Thank you! 
I think I saw this H shawl, I can't remember the name and this cw. I don't think it was a cheval sur mon carré but similar with some abstraction. Anyone might identify it? PbP?

Ari, i have a sudden crave for red too.. must be the end of summer and gloomy weather.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3819529
> View attachment 3819530
> View attachment 3819531



She really did a great job. Mine had a hard time with the shoulders, I'm not sure it fits as well as yours now. I might go back for smaller pads. Have to look back with a critic eye. I'm glad yours is so perfect now!


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> She really did a great job. Mine had a hard time with the shoulders, I'm not sure it fits as well as yours now. I might go back for smaller pads. Have to look back with a critic eye. I'm glad yours is so perfect now!



This seamstress has been with Chanel for 20 years and really knows her stuff. She proposed going for smaller pads and it worked marvellously. I like the softer silhouette.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



So happy for you, it looks perfect now


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> This seamstress has been with Chanel for 20 years and really knows her stuff. She proposed going for smaller pads and it worked marvellously. I like the softer silhouette.





I actually wear mine today. A little gold overkill maybe on a Saturday but I rather wear it than to keep it hidden in my closet. Still debating the shoulders..


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3819529
> View attachment 3819530
> View attachment 3819531



It looks a 100% improved. The power of alterations! Now it is perfect on you.


----------



## EmileH

Ms piggy, that's amazing! It looks so much better on you. Perfect.

Pourquoispas yours looks perfect too. Don't change it. Are the shoulders comfortable? I really like it with the gold. It's sophisticated. You can mix things up for a different look later but I love the gold with it as a suit. I will figure out the shawl. Must think. [emoji848]

Skirts: I almost always buy the skirt if there is a matching skirt. Unless I don't like the skirt for some reason. There is never any pressure. Here in the US the stores know that many people don't but the skirts so they don't order many and I find that the few they have sell out quickly. I always hope to find an extra skirt or two at the sales but they are usually gone by then. The skirts are great stand alone pieces. But I don't think it diminishes the value of the jacket to not have the skirt. 

Pigleto I'm so happy for you! [emoji898]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Hermesforlife said:


> Hi all, I love the look of a Chanel jacket With jeans/slacks and dresses like you all style them here. I bought one years ago from a consignor but the color and shape was just so wrong for me. When I sold it I was asked if I had the skirt. When you buy jackets do ever buy the skirt as well and in store are you ever put under pressure to buy it? Tia!



Never felt any pressure but I really love the skirts and some are used more than the jackets!


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Never felt any pressure but I really love the skirts and some are used more than the jackets!



I messaged you about the shawl [emoji6]


----------



## ms piggy

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3819575
> 
> I actually wear mine today. A little gold overkill maybe on a Saturday but I rather wear it than to keep it hidden in my closet. Still debating the shoulders..



Yours is great on you as it is. You can always change out the shoulder pads later down the road should you still incline. I don't feel the gold is overload. It lends a subtle look overall.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> Yours is great on you as it is. You can always change out the shoulder pads later down the road should you still incline. I don't feel the gold is overload. It lends a subtle look overall.



You're right. I wait and wear it as it is first. Enjoy yours, it's so cold here it is absolutely nice to wear the set.


----------



## 911snowball

Recent purchase from Act I- it is actually a cashmere/silk knit. It is so stretchy and comfortable!


----------



## 911snowball

This may be a better pic- I am really not great at taking these pictures but I am trying to get better at it!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> This may be a better pic- I am really not great at taking these pictures but I am trying to get better at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820195



You look absolutely gorgeous 
This was made for you 
Excellent purchase [emoji173]️


----------



## Hermesforlife

Tks all for the skirt feedback. I'll just have to up the budget[emoji30]


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3819529
> View attachment 3819530
> View attachment 3819531


Ms. Piggy, the fit is perfect for you. Excellent job indeed!



Pourquoipas said:


> First time I see a picture of my jacket styled to perfection. Thank you!
> I think I saw this H shawl, I can't remember the name and this cw. I don't think it was a cheval sur mon carré but similar with some abstraction. Anyone might identify it? PbP?
> 
> Ari, i have a sudden crave for red too.. must be the end of summer and gloomy weather.


I was sure you'll like the shawl! I'm usually late to like the collections, especially if I need to go out of my comfort zone [emoji28]



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3819575
> 
> I actually wear mine today. A little gold overkill maybe on a Saturday but I rather wear it than to keep it hidden in my closet. Still debating the shoulders..


The suit fits you  perfectly ! This is the right approach, wear it now. I wore yesterday my jacket with jeans and enjoyed it. The shoulders are a bit big, but it's the style, we can always change the pads later.



911snowball said:


> Recent purchase from Act I- it is actually a cashmere/silk knit. It is so stretchy and comfortable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820191



snowball, I love this cardigan/jacket! It looks great on you ! congrats! [emoji323]  
Is is navy? Does it have shoulder pads?
Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> This may be a better pic- I am really not great at taking these pictures but I am trying to get better at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820195



Looks smashing. Nice phonecover too![emoji106][emoji813]️
Even better as it's a cardigan, knitted piece!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> This may be a better pic- I am really not great at taking these pictures but I am trying to get better at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820195



This is a beautiful cardigan. Congratulations. P.s. Your hair cut is so pretty.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful shots ladies. The Cuba jacket is beautiful. I like the act 1 cardigan and the hairdo too 

Alterations make such a difference [emoji16]the cosmopolite jacket looks smashing on ms piggy but it also looks wonderful on Pqp. And my new jacket is very comfortable now. It may fuzz but I love the style of it


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Beautiful shots ladies. The Cuba jacket is beautiful. I like the act 1 cardigan and the hairdo too
> 
> Alterations make such a difference [emoji16]the cosmopolite jacket looks smashing on ms piggy but it also looks wonderful on Pqp. And my new jacket is very comfortable now. It may fuzz but I love the style of it



Never mind some fuzz, enjoy the jacket. I like the back to the past vibe for a while, i might have it altered later[emoji848]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!



Always like kaki [emoji7] and of course I love pink. I loved my Cuban slides this summer, I might look for one of the kaki jackets for next year, very enabling [emoji106]


----------



## 911snowball

Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820649



I won't say don't. I love to watch the gold trim and the constricting cut. It makes me walk straight


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, it is black. There are removable shoulder pads.  It is just so comfortable, the knit is so forgiving and easy to wear. It was $5450


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!



Love love love fringe!!
Delightful classic Chanel 
Where I am summer is slipping away [emoji22]


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820649



I have this suit as well 
Come take the plunge 
It's smashing on you
Sooooo elegant !
You look gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

Go for it snowball! The suit is beautiful. I would have been very tempted if it worked with my coloring. It looks great on you blondes. 

Karen Allen you look great.


----------



## pigleto972001

The suit is gorgeous. I was thisclose to getting the jacket. But I got the skirt. Think the suit is beautiful and each piece can be used separately too. Luckily I don't have any need for suits


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!



So cute! Such a stunning piece!



ms piggy said:


> My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3819529
> View attachment 3819530
> View attachment 3819531



Wow, what a great difference a tailor can make!



911snowball said:


> Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820649



I think it already looks pretty fantastic on you, but I know what you mean about the shoulders. Would be worth looking at again!


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> Ari, it is black. There are removable shoulder pads.  It is just so comfortable, the knit is so forgiving and easy to wear. It was $5450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820681
> View attachment 3820682


Love this.  Can you share the tag?  I'd love to find this.


----------



## ms piggy

911snowball said:


> This may be a better pic- I am really not great at taking these pictures but I am trying to get better at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820195



This fits you so well and the belt is a nice feature.



Karenaellen said:


> My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!



The colours are so pretty together, what a lovely sight.



911snowball said:


> Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820649



Glad to enable. The jacket fits you very well. I was sadly in between sizes. I really love seeing the same jacket fits everyone differently and how we bring out different vibes through our own individual style and look.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Ari, it is black. There are removable shoulder pads.  It is just so comfortable, the knit is so forgiving and easy to wear. It was $5450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820681
> View attachment 3820682



Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good 


Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it 


And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite 


It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Seeing the cream jacket again on ms piggy and pourquoipas is making me reconsider this suit for me. It looks fantastic on both of you!  When I first tried the jacket months ago (off the rack jacket in below pic), the shoulders seemed just too much for me. However, I am sure this can now be softened with a smaller pad. I am going to find out if it is still one left at my boutique in my size- I have changed my mind on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820649



Snowball I think this jacket suits you perfectly!


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.



Gorgeousness !
Haven't seen that skirt before 
Love the fringe OMG
What doesn't DH like about it?
Terrific choices


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.



Really love the skirt and the fringe jacket!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.



Love everything Ari. Great choices. I like the pointed toe shoes too.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, you look so beautiful in all your selections! So excited you got the black coat.  All your choices are breathtaking on you - you have such inspiring style!  Thank you so much for sharing these greats photos with us.


----------



## lulilu

Ari, you wear everything so well -- the belted coat was made for you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Great picks! I super love the skirt wow ! Plus the sweater... is that ritz ? Man Europe gets some good stuff [emoji16]


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319


fabulous....


----------



## suziez

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3819575
> 
> I actually wear mine today. A little gold overkill maybe on a Saturday but I rather wear it than to keep it hidden in my closet. Still debating the shoulders..


I LOVE it on you.......no overkill that I can see.  Perfection!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Gorgeousness !
> Haven't seen that skirt before
> Love the fringe OMG
> What doesn't DH like about it?
> Terrific choices


Thank you TT, he doesn't like the fringe above the waist, I guess he doesn't like the fringe in general. But he doesn't mind me wearing it.
I'll think about it until Thursday when I'll go to see the new collection.


nicole0612 said:


> Really love the skirt and the fringe jacket!


Thank you Nicole!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Love everything Ari. Great choices. I like the pointed toe shoes too.


Thank you PBP!


911snowball said:


> Ari, you look so beautiful in all your selections! So excited you got the black coat.  All your choices are breathtaking on you - you have such inspiring style!  Thank you so much for sharing these greats photos with us.


Thank you snowball! The black coat is really nice, I sized up in it. Thank you again for your generous compliment!


lulilu said:


> Ari, you wear everything so well -- the belted coat was made for you.


Thank you lulilu!


pigleto972001 said:


> Great picks! I super love the skirt wow ! Plus the sweater... is that ritz ? Man Europe gets some good stuff [emoji16]



Thank you Pigleto! The skirt it's Cosmopolite, it had a matching sleeveless sweater, that I thought it was too much together. The white sweater is Act 1. I didn't buy it, as I have 2 cosmopolite cardigans in cream that will go well with the skirt.


----------



## Genie27

Wow, Ari, very nice selections! I love the white sweater as well. I'm with your DH, regarding the centre fringe - it's a gorgeous jacket, but something is off. Your DH has an excellent eye, (IMHO).


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.


I love the fringe jacket on you!  Did you get the pants too?  
I got the sweater you have on with the Cosmopolite skirt.  I love it - it's so incredibly thick and soft.  You wear it a little better than I do though lol.  It's a little shorter on me because of my chest (ahem), but we solved that problem with a tank underneath that peeks out just enough to make me feel a little more comfortable in it.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> I love the fringe jacket on you!  Did you get the pants too?
> I got the sweater you have on with the Cosmopolite skirt.  I love it - it's so incredibly thick and soft.  You wear it a little better than I do though lol.  It's a little shorter on me because of my chest (ahem), but we solved that problem with a tank underneath that peeks out just enough to make me feel a little more comfortable in it.



Congratulations it's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.



Perfect picks! The fringe jacket will work to perfection with your leather skirt! 
The long skirt is a rare find I guess, never saw this one before and it will be so nice with your cosmopolite tops!


----------



## Pourquoipas

suziez said:


> I LOVE it on you.......no overkill that I can see.  Perfection!



Thank you Suziez. I almost forgot about it over summer but it's perfect now and the pencil skirt is easy to walk in. I'm totally happy with the suit, even forgot about the broad shoulders [emoji12]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.


You look fabulous in every piece!   The fringe jacket looks wonderful on you!   And the skirt...such a nice pattern.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.



Love the coat and skirt! I kind of see the hesitation on the fringe jacket. Maybe it looks better zipped?


----------



## ailoveresale

Two recent work looks from my instagram
2016 airline cardigan/jacket


And 2013 four pocket cardigan/jacket


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> Wow, Ari, very nice selections! I love the white sweater as well. I'm with your DH, regarding the centre fringe - it's a gorgeous jacket, but something is off. Your DH has an excellent eye, (IMHO).


Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit 


It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.


I also got a funny style pants from act 2.




klynneann said:


> I love the fringe jacket on you!  Did you get the pants too?
> I got the sweater you have on with the Cosmopolite skirt.  I love it - it's so incredibly thick and soft.  You wear it a little better than I do though lol.  It's a little shorter on me because of my chest (ahem), but we solved that problem with a tank underneath that peeks out just enough to make me feel a little more comfortable in it.


Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
Yes, I have the pants.


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect picks! The fringe jacket will work to perfection with your leather skirt!
> The long skirt is a rare find I guess, never saw this one before and it will be so nice with your cosmopolite tops!


Thank you PQP!


chaneljewel said:


> You look fabulous in every piece!   The fringe jacket looks wonderful on you!   And the skirt...such a nice pattern.


Thank you chaneljewel!


ailoveresale said:


> Love the coat and skirt! I kind of see the hesitation on the fringe jacket. Maybe it looks better zipped?


Thank you ailoveresale!
Love you last looks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995


ari, you look fantastic in both the suit and the long jacket! I love the tweed and the leather trimming details on the jacket. I wonder whether it will work for me as a coat as I am shorter than you. I don't suppose to have a photo of the tag, do you?


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!



The suit is stunning on you. I liked the fringe jacket too but if you will wear this more it was a good decision.


----------



## pigleto972001

I liked the fringe jacket Ari but I think the suit fits you very very well. And like you said you can wear it much more. When I tried the jacket I thought it was an Ari jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3824107
> View attachment 3824108
> 
> 
> An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !



It's really pretty!!! Hard to tell because it looks too big on her but the shoulders don't look odd.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3824107
> View attachment 3824108
> 
> 
> An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !



You know I'm a sucker for this jacket, pigleto!


----------



## rhm

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3824107
> View attachment 3824108
> 
> 
> An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !



I tried this jacket on and the shoulders are not too crazy but there is a significant amount of pads in there. 

For me, the vest-like silhouette just did not work me...

I am waiting patiently for the Greece-Resort collection 2 piece white mandarin collar suit. I've always wanted white or cream Chanel suit and hope this one fits my criteria. I am slightly scared of the skirt pockets though since they look kind of funky.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!



Love the suit Ari
Very wearable and you look beautiful in it- you are the total Cosmopolite woman - the entire collection looks amazing on you 
Agree tho second coat too similar to what you already bought- 
Does DH like the suit better?
I think you made the right choice in the suit - a really great suit is hard to find - this is a power suit [emoji173]️
Love the skirt detail as well


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3824107
> View attachment 3824108
> 
> 
> An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !



Very cool
Risky color but so luxurious


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> You know I'm a sucker for this jacket, pigleto!



Oh my lord me too. It's gorgeous. I am kind of glad it is far up North for me  I just have palpitations w the color. If only it was navy 

I think most of the jackets this season are super padded and could be shaped down w alterations. It's good for my wallet that they look like that. Haha !


----------



## EmileH

I don't know. Major shoulder alterations are tricky. Tweaks yes. Major changes not so much. I fear most of the mission control styles are unworkable for most people.


----------



## lulilu

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995



Love the suit -- very chic and the leather sleeves and wrap skirt are very modern looking.


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!


The suit looks amazing on you!  Definitely a good decision to exchange if you'll get more use out of it (thinking cpw here lol).  Love the longer jacket too!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. Major shoulder alterations are tricky. Tweaks yes. Major changes not so much. I fear most of the mission control styles are unworkable for most people.



True. The ritz jackets have some pads that are a quick tweak. But the ground control ones are so big it would have to be relatively major. And for some of the jackets I think it would be hard to do that and maintain the pattern like on the houndstooth jacket


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.


This suit is a real winner on you, I love how the wrap effect creates interest value, and the fit is perfect.


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!



Thank you ari!  I think this suit works much better for you!



pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3824107
> View attachment 3824108
> 
> 
> An SA sent me pics of this jacket. Super love. However am scared about the upkeep of such a light color !



I love how this jacket looks on others, but I tried the houndstooth one and the shoulders and vest effect just looked strange on me.



rhm said:


> I tried this jacket on and the shoulders are not too crazy but there is a significant amount of pads in there.
> 
> For me, the vest-like silhouette just did not work me...
> 
> I am waiting patiently for the Greece-Resort collection 2 piece white mandarin collar suit. I've always wanted white or cream Chanel suit and hope this one fits my criteria. I am slightly scared of the skirt pockets though since they look kind of funky.



Same here!  I also put the white mandarin collar suit on my wishlist.  I don't "need" it.  But I want it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I would buy the white jacket just for the owl buttons LOL. I realize it's not practical but it's me. Haha !!! Also I think it was more reasonably priced


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!



It's hard to decide against pieces that somehow feel special but most of the time the versatile pieces are a real winner. You will be able to use both the skirt and the jacket with your existing wardrobe and they're spring to winter. Good decision,


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm still enjoying the summer. This is maybe the last outing of my Seoul jacket with Cuba skirt.
> View attachment 3817548


YAY I miss your mod shots! seoul jacket, cruise skirt, and data center necklace.. so many different seasons with different vibe/looks, and yet so very very harmoniously Chanel!   really... how *do* you do it?!???!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!


So lovely! That first jacket looks like it would be very versatile.


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> ari, you look fantastic in both the suit and the long jacket! I love the tweed and the leather trimming details on the jacket. I wonder whether it will work for me as a coat as I am shorter than you. I don't suppose to have a photo of the tag, do you?


xiangxiang, thank you! Unfortunately I don't have the tag, but you can see it at Chanel site. I think it could work as a coat. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> The suit is stunning on you. I liked the fringe jacket too but if you will wear this more it was a good decision.


Thank you PBP!


pigleto972001 said:


> I liked the fringe jacket Ari but I think the suit fits you very very well. And like you said you can wear it much more. When I tried the jacket I thought it was an Ari jacket


Thank you Pigleto!


TankerToad said:


> Love the suit Ari
> Very wearable and you look beautiful in it- you are the total Cosmopolite woman - the entire collection looks amazing on you
> Agree tho second coat too similar to what you already bought-
> Does DH like the suit better?
> I think you made the right choice in the suit - a really great suit is hard to find - this is a power suit [emoji173]️
> Love the skirt detail as well


TankerToad, thank you! DH loved this suit, at first he said he didn't like the pattern, but when I put it on he loved it!
This Cosmopolite collection was really my style! And I loved it since I saw it at the show. I was so lucky to see it at Ritz.


lulilu said:


> Love the suit -- very chic and the leather sleeves and wrap skirt are very modern looking.


lulilu, thank you, yes it's quite different from my other Chanel suits.


klynneann said:


> The suit looks amazing on you!  Definitely a good decision to exchange if you'll get more use out of it (thinking cpw here lol).  Love the longer jacket too!


klynneann, thank you! The longer jacket is very very nice!


nicole0612 said:


> This suit is a real winner on you, I love how the wrap effect creates interest value, and the fit is perfect.


Thank you Nicole! Yes, the skirt it's very cute.


ailoveresale said:


> Thank you ari!  I think this suit works much better for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how this jacket looks on others, but I tried the houndstooth one and the shoulders and vest effect just looked strange on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!  I also put the white mandarin collar suit on my wishlist.  I don't "need" it.  But I want it.


Thank you ailoveresale! 


Pourquoipas said:


> It's hard to decide against pieces that somehow feel special but most of the time the versatile pieces are a real winner. You will be able to use both the skirt and the jacket with your existing wardrobe and they're spring to winter. Good decision,


Thank you [emoji4] PQP!


Vanana said:


> YAY I miss your mod shots! seoul jacket, cruise skirt, and data center necklace.. so many different seasons with different vibe/looks, and yet so very very harmoniously Chanel!   really... how *do* you do it?!???!


Vanana, thank you! You are too kind!


Genie27 said:


> So lovely! That first jacket looks like it would be very versatile.



Thank you Genie! Yes, I think I can wear it with lots of things.


----------



## argcdg

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.


Beautiful pieces! I especially love the coat on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

I tried a couple of things today. The jacket we saw before is nice. It's one size small. Still pondering [emoji848]


----------



## lulilu

Pourquoipas said:


> I tried a couple of things today. The jacket we saw before is nice. It's one size small. Still pondering [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825143



Love this, especially the placement of the belt.


----------



## thyme

Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.

not a fan of the shoulders.




prefer this grey to the cream jacket.



the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the knit wear !!! And I think my SA ordered the jacket in grey. Worth a peek  thanks for pics


----------



## thyme

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the knit wear !!! And I think my SA ordered the jacket in grey. Worth a peek  thanks for pics



yes me too re knitwear. the cream tweed jacket is thinner than i expected. the grey tweed is thicker and longer but both priced the same or very close from memory! definitely worth a try.


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640



You look great!  I like the cream jacket too.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640


Love the grey jacket on you.  The ivory jacket has oddly placed and oversized pockets.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> You look great!  I like the cream jacket too.


thank you *lulilu*. i just realised i did buy something  a pair of tweed with pearl shoes! 



Karenaellen said:


> Love the grey jacket on you.  The ivory jacket has oddly placed and oversized pockets.



thank you  the sleeves on the cream are also odd.


----------



## EmileH

I really dislike the shoulders. Love the knits on you.


----------



## thyme

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I really dislike the shoulders. Love the knits on you.



agree re the shoulders...and thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

How were they lined ? W the standard camellia silk? Seem to remember the mohair version of the cream jacket had like a shiny lining maybe ?

Think the cream was 6100 and maybe the grey was 6000? The shoulders ... ai yi yi


----------



## thyme

oops didn't notice the lining at all!


----------



## ailoveresale

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640



I agree with you, the jackets are beautiful but the shoulders are a little tough! The knitwear looks very wearable. I especially love the cream sweater with the black skirt. So classic [emoji1360]


----------



## bags to die for

chincac said:


> thank you *lulilu*. i just realised i did buy something  a pair of tweed with pearl shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you  the sleeves on the cream are also odd.


I agree re the cream knit. I bought the skirt and sized down heaps. Sad I didn't see the grey!


----------



## Flowerlily

The knits are wonderful *chincac*! The ivory jacket is disappointing when buttoned up. Can't wait for that white Cruise jacket to arrive in black of course.


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640



I really love the black knitwear set on you. Wow.


----------



## thyme

ailoveresale said:


> I agree with you, the jackets are beautiful but the shoulders are a little tough! The knitwear looks very wearable. I especially love the cream sweater with the black skirt. So classic [emoji1360]



thank you! i noticed the cream and black knits i tried on was super soft and comfortable. the grey i tried on was in another boutique, and it was itchy the moment i put it on.  i couldn't wait to take it off so i ended up not taking a pic of the grey!  rather odd but i had a similar experience with the Act 1 knits. the dress was itchy but not the cardigan and skirt even in the same colour!



bags to die for said:


> I agree re the cream knit. I bought the skirt and sized down heaps. Sad I didn't see the grey!



congrats on the cream knit skirt, it's beautiful. i saw the grey in another boutique. maybe it hasn't arrived yet in yours.



Flowerlily said:


> The knits are wonderful *chincac*! The ivory jacket is disappointing when buttoned up. Can't wait for that white Cruise jacket to arrive in black of course.



thank you *Flowerlily. * oh yes that Cruise jacket will hopefully be a lot nicer pricewise and fitting!



nicole0612 said:


> I really love the black knitwear set on you. Wow.



thank you *nicole0612 *


----------



## Pourquoipas

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640



The knits are all superb and you look stunning in all. Like others said the fabric of the cream looks to thin and the fit isn't optimal. That's a pity. The grey is very cute!


----------



## thyme

Pourquoipas said:


> The knits are all superb and you look stunning in all. Like others said the fabric of the cream looks to thin and the fit isn't optimal. That's a pity. The grey is very cute!



thank you* Pourquoipas*.  I agree about the cream  and was surprised it was rather thin whilst the grey felt more substantial and was longer too. if the grey makes it to the sale i may consider but definitely not paying full price for these "shoulders"!!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319


Bravo fits like a glove!  ooooh so ready to wear mine... fall is coming!!!!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319


Bravo fits like a glove!  ooooh so ready to wear mine... fall is coming!!!!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Thank you Snowball! Unfortunately they don't have it here!
> The act 2 will be in the boutiques on Wednesday.
> I got the coat [emoji2] but the picture is not good
> View attachment 3822203
> 
> Apparently the long version wasn't produced [emoji15]
> I also got the fringe jacket, DH doesn't like it
> View attachment 3822204
> 
> And a nice skirt from Cosmopolite
> View attachment 3822205
> 
> It goes well with the cream Cosmopolite jacket.


Twins with many of you on the black jacket - I just love it! it looks lovely on you (of course!).  I am so jealous of you on the fringe jacket! it's so fun and beautiful I wanted to buy it too after try on but in the end the price tag combined with my thinking that I will have limited wear for it prevented the purchase... That skirt is SO COOL!!!! I can't wait to see all the ways you style it! That style is very tough to wear but on you it modeled exceptionally well  That is an awesome shopping trip!


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest. 

Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



One vote for skirt [emoji6]
Kinda love this jacket on you 
But you look good in every thing
Shoulders don't look bad to me at all 
But you know how they feel


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



It looks nice on you from the photo. I was in New York today. Zero nothing nada of interest. Thank goodness. [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you Tanker and Pocketbook ! The shoulders are larger in person. I loved the tweed and would consider the skirt haha. 

The data skirt was actually a bit more snug than the ritz trim skirt. But my SA says black dye shrinks things. And I had pizza last night LOL


----------



## TankerToad

Haha
Pizza can do that [emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



Love the skirt on you. You have the height for it!


----------



## klynneann

Do you think the data center skirt will go on sale, either black or white?  I'd really like the white one to match my jacket, but can't pull the trigger right now.  I totally would if it went on sale though...


----------



## pigleto972001

I was hoping it might  sometimes things that don't go on sale makes the next sale. Sometimes they remain at full price ! They had about 5 in my size still around. I just couldn't get it right now bc I just got my dress


----------



## thyme

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



Agree about the shoulders and they do look bigger in real life. Am jealous that the US boutiques still have inventory for a few seasons back like data centre. I was told everything unsold is sent back to Paris where I am! The skirt works on you.


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> Agree about the shoulders and they do look bigger in real life. Am jealous that the US boutiques still have inventory for a few seasons back like data centre. I was told everything unsold is sent back to Paris where I am! The skirt works on you.



It's usually the department stores in the US that keep past seasons, years sometimes!


----------



## thyme

nicole0612 said:


> It's usually the department stores in the US that keep past seasons, years sometimes!



thank you Nicole. good to know for when I visit the States


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



I'm glad you're earlier over the pond. Very helpful! I was considering this style and I love rose gold. It looks perfect on you. I guess I'll skip as it's very outspoken and reminds me to much of my Paris Rome tweed I really wear a lot.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it



I'm going to go against the grain and say I don't love this on you. The shoulder cut isn't great, and I think you own pieces that are much more flattering - your new Paris Rome jacket for example! I do love the skirt though!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ma'am. The black jacket was an investment piece. This jacket is pretty but the shoulders were big and the pattern is a wee busy  the skirt is on the short list. I really am excited about cruise and want to give that a chance first. The skirt hopefully will stick around ! My SA said cruise was going to fly out of here


----------



## nicole0612

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm going to go against the grain and say I don't love this on you. The shoulder cut isn't great, and I think you own pieces that are much more flattering - your new Paris Rome jacket for example! I do love the skirt though!



Yes, I was thinking about this one from the photos, but in person gave me a bit of a "marching band" vibe.


----------



## pigleto972001

Not only were the shoulders big but the collar was quite large and rounded. And so it was a bit of an odd combination. It does look rather like a marching band uniform actually


----------



## baghag21

When will Cruise be launched in Europe?


----------



## pigleto972001

November in US so a couple weeks after I believe? It's kind of weird that it's later than the US.

Found a pic of myself trying on the Cuba tee Nov 4 last year


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> November in US so a couple weeks after I believe? It's kind of weird that it's later than the US.
> 
> Found a pic of myself trying on the Cuba tee Nov 4 last year


Thanks.  Yes, I find it unusual that the US launch is ahead of Europe.  Have my eye on the black version of the high neck (white jacket) with the owl buttons.

Oooo....pls share your Cuba tee pic.  The tee goes so well with the Cuba Lesage fringe skirt, which I am still mulling over.  And it's almost one year after it's launch...talk about sssssssllllloooooow .  That said, I prefer the Gabrielle Chanel tees with its thicker, smoother and more luxurious fabric.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here's the one I tried. I didn't end up getting it because I thought the cotton was ok at the quite high price point. The colors are very pretty. I loved the fringe skirt too. This is me trying it. It hit me just at the knees so it was a little hard to walk around.


----------



## Flowerlily

That skirt is fab *pigleto972001*, love it. 
The houndstooth jacket looks a bit like a harness, too rigid imo.


----------



## 911snowball

Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
Thank you PQP!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!



I love it. It looks incredible on you.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Pbp!


----------



## pigleto972001

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!



Looks awesome. I need a pair of those slingbacks too. Trying to find a flat version w beige and black !


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> Here's the one I tried. I didn't end up getting it because I thought the cotton was ok at the quite high price point. The colors are very pretty. I loved the fringe skirt too. This is me trying it. It hit me just at the knees so it was a little hard to walk around.
> 
> View attachment 3828035
> View attachment 3828036



Thanks for sharing.  I have the same reason for not taking home the Cuba tee.  The skirt is lovely on you.  It would be almost a maxi skirt on me [emoji28] and thanks for highlighting that walking may be difficult.


----------



## baghag21

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!



Good contrast of beige with black.  Both are neutral colours.


----------



## ailoveresale

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!



Wow, fabulous!  Maybe I will try this look next... 



pigleto972001 said:


> Looks awesome. I need a pair of those slingbacks too. Trying to find a flat version w beige and black !



I have the slingback heels and they are super comfortable, just as much as the flats.  I tried the flats in beige/black a few months ago at Bloomingdales South Coast Plaza, maybe you can find them there?


----------



## chaneljewel

baghag21 said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I find it unusual that the US launch is ahead of Europe.  Have my eye on the black version of the high neck (white jacket) with the owl buttons.
> 
> Oooo....pls share your Cuba tee pic.  The tee goes so well with the Cuba Lesage fringe skirt, which I am still mulling over.  And it's almost one year after it's launch...talk about sssssssllllloooooow .  That said, I prefer the Gabrielle Chanel tees with its thicker, smoother and more luxurious fabric.


Would love to see a close up of the owl buttons.  Is this the jacket with the white skirt on the Chanel website?


----------



## suziez

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!


Stunning on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Think these will be them.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Taking a styling tip from Pourquoipas today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had posted a picture of this Spring 15 jacket with black underneath.
> I have always worn this jacket with cream or beige but she looked fab in the black so I decided to give it a try!
> Thank you PQP!



WoW ! Looks great. I never thought I might inspire anyone fashion wise . I need to wear this again [emoji136]


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3828289



Wow! I am loving the owl buttons! I can't wait to see this collection in real life! It may be a dangerous one!


----------



## pigleto972001

luckylove said:


> Wow! I am loving the owl buttons! I can't wait to see this collection in real life! It may be a dangerous one!






Hee hee....


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3828573
> 
> 
> Hee hee....



Thanks! So quirky and modern with a vintage vibe.  [emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

I adore the owl buttons.  Now I must get something that has these gems!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3828573
> 
> 
> Hee hee....


Which jackets have these owl buttons?   I'm hooked!


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> Which jackets have these owl buttons?   I'm hooked!



Me too! I love this too


----------



## TankerToad

I think this is the Jacket?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3829033
View attachment 3829034


----------



## Flowerlily

Also these 2 have owl buttons:


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks for the pics ! Yes the knit must be the one w the owl buttons w the shiny eyes. I like the jacket on the bottom  the white one is so pretty too. I think it's going to do very well. I saw this as well on the bags


----------



## TankerToad

Cruise buttons


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

Cute ! I am hoping to get the matching shorts. Hope they have the horse buttons


----------



## chaneljewel

Flowerlily said:


> Also these 2 have owl buttons:


Does anyone know how much the bottom jacket will be?


----------



## ailoveresale

Also wearing my 15P beige jacket today


----------



## klynneann

ailoveresale said:


> Also wearing my 15P beige jacket today
> View attachment 3829296


Gosh I love this one.  I'm so jealous of you all who have it!


----------



## EmileH

And my 15p blue jacket today.


----------



## baghag21

^ The 15P beige and blue jackets are lovely and so pretty.  I have a soft spot for high neck jackets. 

I am looking forward to the Greece collection.  The buttons are collectible!


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, that shade of blue is just divine.  The buttons on this jacket are quite special and compliment the necklace in just the right way.
Lovely, classic and perfect.  And we get to see Eli  !!!  Look carefully ladies, he is swirling at her feet clearly indicating his approval of her  outfit!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pup, that shade of blue is just divine.  The buttons on this jacket are quite special and compliment the necklace in just the right way.
> Lovely, classic and perfect.  And we get to see Eli  !!!  Look carefully ladies, he is swirling at her feet clearly indicating his approval of her  outfit!



Haha thank you. I think Eli was racing past me to get to his cookie. He doesn't find the outfits amusing.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the jacket and the high collar. The high collars this season are a bit exaggerated. That looks just right. Love the cameo by your [emoji190]


----------



## caheo883

The suit looks amazing on you! Definitely a good decision to exchange if you'll get more use out of it (thinking cpw here lol). Love the longer jacket too!


----------



## 911snowball

It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829990



Yay jacket twin. It looks great. I did the same- a sheath dress with a jacket and the jacket has been on and off twenty times so far.


----------



## DA Club

Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)


----------



## thyme

DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)



the jacket looks fabulous with everything else you have on! congrats!


----------



## EmileH

DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)



It really looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks really good on you. I didn't love it on me but love it on you! Please post when alterations are done !!


----------



## baghag21

Jacket looks great on you.  It's a beautiful, statement piece.


----------



## cafecreme15

911snowball said:


> It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829990



Snowball, I've been fascinated with your phone case for quite some time! Do you keep a VCA necklace in there? Or is it part of the case design somehow? 

Love the outfit too! Layering is key for office wear in in-between weather.


----------



## ailoveresale

911snowball said:


> It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829990



Looks great! Such an easy jacket to wear.



DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)



Wow, looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Also wearing my 15P beige jacket today
> View attachment 3829296


Another timeless jacket!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> And my 15p blue jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829483


PBP, this jacket is such a classic! 


911snowball said:


> It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829990


It's the same here, cold mornings and warm afternoons, but it's jackets time! the jacket looks lovely!


DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)


This jacket loos great on you! even the shoulders don't look big! congrats ! this is one of the best jackets this season!


----------



## ari

I'm wearing the black Cosmopolite jacket for the first time today!
The data zipped skirt works fine with it. 
And just to report I washed the Cosmopolite T and no problems so far. The only thing is that I found many tiny holes on the sleeve around the gold button, looks like the machine sewing the button made them [emoji7]


----------



## ari

Sorry forgot the picture


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Sorry forgot the picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830693



Looks beautiful with the skirt. You could teach the style sessions next time.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool outfit !!! The jacket is a bit warm for us here. My store still has a few here. I love the door buttons. 

Good to know that the shirt holds up with washing. Do you get the trim wet or do you avoid soaking it ?


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Looks beautiful with the skirt. You could teach the style sessions next time.


ahaha! thank you PBP! i did my own style sessions last nigntq I'll post some pictures, is that's not too boring!


pigleto972001 said:


> Cool outfit !!! The jacket is a bit warm for us here. My store still has a few here. I love the door buttons.
> 
> Good to know that the shirt holds up with washing. Do you get the trim wet or do you avoid soaking it ?


Thank you, the door buttons close and open, discovered this morning.
no I washed everything in Perwoll.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> ahaha! thank you PBP! i did my own style sessions last nigntq I'll post some pictures, is that's not too boring!
> 
> Thank you, the door buttons close and open, discovered this morning.
> no I washed everything in Perwoll.



I would love to see your style sessions!


----------



## ari

So I played with my new suit and coat 
Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...


The skirt with a simple top


With the coat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The belted coat 


The skirt with a cardigan 


With a leather jacket 


The jacket with jeans


The jacket with the new funny pants 


Now this is a stretch, but could be worn 


And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather


Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams. 
Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


----------



## Baglover121

Great looks Ari! I love the suit with the pearl shoes,


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Also wearing my 15P beige jacket today
> View attachment 3829296





Pocketbook Pup said:


> And my 15p blue jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829483



Those spring jackets are actually perfect for fall [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> It is difficult to dress comfortably in September here in the northeast. When I leave for the office early it is quite chilly but by lunchtime it is hot and humid. I paired a sleeveless cream dress with a jacket so I can have options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829990



Lovely pairing. Twins on the torsade bracelet [emoji136][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)



This looks perfect on you. Please post again when your alterations are done. It works particularly well with your hair [emoji106][emoji813]️


----------



## pigleto972001

Great style sessions. Love the suit with the various pieces.

Ah I wish they had the wide leg version here to try [emoji7] loved them on the runway. I have a friend going to Europe but don't dare to ask him to pick up the pants ha ha. He is going to look for some sling backs  haha. 

I love the white pants too 

Thanks for the tip on perwoll. I see I can get some at Amazon


----------



## EmileH

I love everything Ari. Both pieces are very versatile. I agree the leather dress is not too much with the jacket. I like your new fun pants too.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.



As I mentioned before there's no better than Ari's style session. Looks like you found another perfect capsule wardrobe suit that gives you endless options! I hope we all learn from you what pieces will really add punch to our basics.

The stylist at my local Style session advised:
1 one cardigan style Coco jacket like the robot
2 one tuxedo/ cropped
3 one blazer
4 one biker style
5 one fitted like the cream cosmopolite 
Plus some basic pants or skirts that suit your shape 
Adding some cuffs, bags , mitaines, brooches and [emoji151] or sneakers.,,,,
And you're all set[emoji12]
Will post the pictures in the other RTW Chanel thread.,


----------



## EmileH

Twins with snowball on the P17 jacket today


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with snowball on the P17 jacket today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830807



Very elegant[emoji108][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Very elegant[emoji108][emoji7]



Thank you. I'm certainly getting a good return on my investment for the Paule Ka skirts aren't I? They are absolutely my favorite.


----------



## lulilu

Great looks, Ari!  That suit was a great buy.


----------



## chaneljewel

You really know how to style the pieces, ari!  Every outfit is classy.


----------



## klynneann

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


Each outfit is perfect!  Do you make house calls, and how much do you charge lol?


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


You are a styling pro, Ari! My favorite looks are the jacket with the jeans and the new "funny" pants, which I think are fabulous on you!


----------



## Genie27

@ari - gorgeous looks! I can't even pick my favourite look from these.


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with snowball on the P17 jacket today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830807


love the blouse undernneath....whole outfit is terrific


----------



## suziez

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> love everything but especially the funny pants.  fresh looking
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


----------



## EmileH

suziez said:


> love the blouse undernneath....whole outfit is terrific



Thank you. The blouse is Karl Lagerfeld purchased through Lord and Taylor for $35. [emoji2]


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> Picked up the Houndstooth jacket today! I knew I wanted it as soon as I saw it on the runway. The sizing is really off on this jacket. I normally need no alterations and this jacket ran huge. As many have said the shoulders are very prominent on this jacket and have to be taken in and it needs to be more fitted as well but I love it! Can't wait to get it back from alterations and wear it in the fall!!! (Excuse the non matching flower blouse underneath, I was in the fitting room)


This jacket looks fantastic on you.  I am always so impressed to see how different styles flatter some people, or just look great with certain clothing silhouettes. Every item in a collection really has a woman who looks perfect when wearing it.  This one was obviously made for you.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.



Thank you so much for sharing your styling session. Each piece is remarkably versatile, but at the same time the unique details make each look special.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> As I mentioned before there's no better than Ari's style session. Looks like you found another perfect capsule wardrobe suit that gives you endless options! I hope we all learn from you what pieces will really add punch to our basics.
> 
> The stylist at my local Style session advised:
> 1 one cardigan style Coco jacket like the robot
> 2 one tuxedo/ cropped
> 3 one blazer
> 4 one biker style
> 5 one fitted like the cream cosmopolite
> Plus some basic pants or skirts that suit your shape
> Adding some cuffs, bags , mitaines, brooches and [emoji151] or sneakers.,,,,
> And you're all set[emoji12]
> Will post the pictures in the other RTW Chanel thread.,



What an interesting list.  If only we could stop at this 
Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The blouse is Karl Lagerfeld purchased through Lord and Taylor for $35. [emoji2]


my sides hurt from laughing so hard.......Just goes to show you how something can look entirely different when styled pperfectly.


----------



## papertiger

pigleto972001 said:


> My jacket came back from alterations. I had never had one altered before he he. Like genie I am modeling w shorts.
> View attachment 3819319



Perfection. Even with shorts.


----------



## papertiger

ms piggy said:


> My Cosmopolite ecru jacket is back from alterations and I am really pleased with it (the matching skirt was collected earlier). The seamstress did an excellent job taking in the back, shortening the sleeves and swapping to smaller shoulder pads. The fit is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3819529
> View attachment 3819530
> View attachment 3819531



So much better, now you look like you wearing a suit and not vice versa


----------



## papertiger

Karenaellen said:


> My Cuba jacket with an Ulla Johnson dress.  Still summer here!



The grey with your hair is lovely


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> Thank you Genie! I exchanged the fringe jacket for this suit
> View attachment 3823994
> 
> It's much more practical for my lifestyle, I can wear it at work, I can wear the skirt with the coat and a nice top, I can wear the jacket with jeans and pants.
> I tried this jacket too, it's a great cut but too similar to the coat I got.
> View attachment 3823995
> 
> I also got a funny style pants from act 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you klynneann, the sweater is really gorgeous! Congrats!
> Yes, I have the pants.
> 
> Thank you PQP!
> 
> Thank you chaneljewel!
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale!
> Love you last looks!



I think you did the right thing. 

We are always talking how DHs are not always so keen on our more 'fashion forward' choices but this suit is so much more 'effortless' on you. That's not to say I don't like the fringe jacket because I do.


----------



## papertiger

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't know. Major shoulder alterations are tricky. Tweaks yes. Major changes not so much. I fear most of the mission control styles are unworkable for most people.



I'm not sure if even the models looked that great. 

Some beautiful sequin pieces, esp a midi black skirt. It's just under £4K but a forever piece.


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> Tried on a few things at Chanel but didn't buy anything. considering the knitwear.
> 
> not a fan of the shoulders.
> View attachment 3825634
> View attachment 3825635
> 
> 
> prefer this grey to the cream jacket.
> View attachment 3825636
> 
> 
> the knitwear also comes in grey too. in addition to ecru and black
> View attachment 3825638
> View attachment 3825639
> View attachment 3825640



You would have 4 separate outfits with the b/w 4 knits. They look great on you whichever combo.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.



Like the pearl shoes with the white pants


----------



## 911snowball

Pbp, you look sharp today! .  I wanted to share a story with you as I think you always look very professional, If I were a patient,
I would appreciate the respect you have for your work when you care enough to put your best foot forward. Over 25 years ago,
when I was starting out, I had read an article about a dermatologist , Dr. Mary Ellen Brademas, in a magazine.  I have always had an interest in good skin care.  I saved my pennies and made an appointment to see her in NYC. She was a very strong advocate of avoiding the sun which kind of went against what was popular at that time. She walked in beautifully dressed, H scarf discreetly folded underneath her white coat.  She was not rushed and was so gracious. She spent time with me explained her recommendations and gave me some basic advice I have followed to this day.  1. Stay out of the sun , wear sunscreen every day, tint your car windows, never smoke, maintain a steady weight, keep alcohol to a minimum  and get a good nights sleep. Fast forward decades later and how right she was- even the most expensive cream cannot repair damage done in youth.  She made such an impact on me because of the way she presented herself in the consultation.  She was poised, professional and inspired confidence and expertise.  I am now 56 and my skin is fantastic, thanks to her.  I am actually tempted to make an apt to see her again
(after decades, she is still in practice!) and thank her in person.   Anyway, SO sorry for the long-winded story but I would guess that you inspire the same confidence and exude the same elegance and grace with your patients!  Your Chanel looks are great!


----------



## EmileH

Oh how sweet. Thank you. Your skin is amazing. I can tell from your photos. You should go back to her. I'm sure it would mean the world to her.


----------



## smileygirl

My rendition of the cosmopolite jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

Love! How'd you get the flowers 

I saw the runway one today. Sneaked a pic. Too scared to try it on


----------



## 911snowball

I would be too nervous to take it off the hangar!   I wonder if it will sell. The detail on the flowers is really incredible up close. The workmanship is evident.  I am noticing all the detail with the pearls on the trim. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## DA Club

chincac said:


> the jacket looks fabulous with everything else you have on! congrats!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> It really looks great on you! Congrats!





pigleto972001 said:


> Looks really good on you. I didn't love it on me but love it on you! Please post when alterations are done !!





baghag21 said:


> Jacket looks great on you.  It's a beautiful, statement piece.





ailoveresale said:


> Looks great! Such an easy jacket to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks fabulous on you!





ari said:


> Another timeless jacket!
> 
> PBP, this jacket is such a classic!
> 
> It's the same here, cold mornings and warm afternoons, but it's jackets time! the jacket looks lovely!
> 
> This jacket loos great on you! even the shoulders don't look big! congrats ! this is one of the best jackets this season!





Pourquoipas said:


> This looks perfect on you. Please post again when your alterations are done. It works particularly well with your hair [emoji106][emoji813]️





nicole0612 said:


> This jacket looks fantastic on you.  I am always so impressed to see how different styles flatter some people, or just look great with certain clothing silhouettes. Every item in a collection really has a woman who looks perfect when wearing it.  This one was obviously made for you.



Thank you everyone for your kind words! I love all the support on this forum!!!!


----------



## DA Club

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.



Omg Ari, you look so amazing in each one of these! In particular I love the full suit on you and the skirt with simple top. Thanks for always posting your different looks, it's so inspirational (and enabling!!!) for many of us who are newer to Chanel RTW!


----------



## EmileH

It's cool enough for a jacket today.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3831568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rendition of the cosmopolite jacket



That's a pretty good hack! It does involve a purchase of 3 identical Camellia's [emoji848][emoji3][emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Love! How'd you get the flowers
> 
> I saw the runway one today. Sneaked a pic. Too scared to try it on
> View attachment 3831583



It's a piece of art. What was the price again? The stylist at the session told me there's a male collector in Dubai who buys these special RTW jackets only for his huge collection.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough for a jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831793



This color is so nice for fall and the jacket is like a classic car, it'll never be dated[emoji108]


----------



## 911snowball

I agree!  Today is the first day of fall so Pbp is right on schedule!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a piece of art. What was the price again? The stylist at the session told me there's a male collector in Dubai who buys these special RTW jackets only for his huge collection.



28,800 US dollars. I about fainted. Just down from it was the feathered white blue and pink one that has an open back. Think that one cost more 

They had the beautiful velvet dress w the taffeta bottom that was in the show. I didn't check the price of it 

I wish I had a huge collection too he he 

PBP I like your jacket. Is it burgundy? Very fall !!

Saw the jacket w sequins. It was heavy but striking


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough for a jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831793



This looks beautiful on you.  Classic and elegant.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> It's a piece of art. What was the price again? The stylist at the session told me there's a male collector in Dubai who buys these special RTW jackets only for his huge collection.



I wonder if he buys his size or a smaller size for display only?
I would love a tour through his collection [emoji4]


----------



## klynneann

Was anyone still looking for the black cardigan/jacket with the gorgeous buttons, cc belt, cuffed sleeves, and a bit of fringe on the bottom from 17B?  The one that's mostly cashmere with a bit of silk?  If so, my Nordstrom SA has one left in size 38, which is not my size.  She did a search for my size but they are completely sold out - nada, zilch - in my size or otherwise.  I'm so disappointed, it's the first time I saw it in person and it's divine!    But it's probably best for the wallet right now.  Anyway, let me know if anyone is looking and I'll give you her information.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. Pigleto the jacket is like a rouge h red. It's the only red I can wear. I can't wear cherry red.


----------



## pigleto972001

It is an nice color 

Which cardigan was it klynneann?

I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok 





I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!




This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
this one was soft. Very roomy 




This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly



It looks much better on you. But yeah, I got several more useful pieces that fit me better for far less.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly


This one (hope this works, I don't usually post from my phone).


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly



Pigleto, thank you for posting these pictures! I love the Sophia jacket on you!
Can I assume that the Ground Control jackets run big in general?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly



I agree with Ari, the Sofia is really beautiful on you. It's classic but [emoji41].


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly


I honestly think sophia looks the best on you. So classic yet refreshing with a slight cool and boho vibe.


----------



## ari

Baglover121 said:


> Great looks Ari! I love the suit with the pearl shoes,





pigleto972001 said:


> Great style sessions. Love the suit with the various pieces.
> 
> Ah I wish they had the wide leg version here to try [emoji7] loved them on the runway. I have a friend going to Europe but don't dare to ask him to pick up the pants ha ha. He is going to look for some sling backs  haha.
> 
> I love the white pants too
> 
> Thanks for the tip on perwoll. I see I can get some at Amazon





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love everything Ari. Both pieces are very versatile. I agree the leather dress is not too much with the jacket. I like your new fun pants too.





Pourquoipas said:


> As I mentioned before there's no better than Ari's style session. Looks like you found another perfect capsule wardrobe suit that gives you endless options! I hope we all learn from you what pieces will really add punch to our basics.
> 
> The stylist at my local Style session advised:
> 1 one cardigan style Coco jacket like the robot
> 2 one tuxedo/ cropped
> 3 one blazer
> 4 one biker style
> 5 one fitted like the cream cosmopolite
> Plus some basic pants or skirts that suit your shape
> Adding some cuffs, bags , mitaines, brooches and [emoji151] or sneakers.,,,,
> And you're all set[emoji12]
> Will post the pictures in the other RTW Chanel thread.,





lulilu said:


> Great looks, Ari!  That suit was a great buy.





chaneljewel said:


> You really know how to style the pieces, ari!  Every outfit is classy.





klynneann said:


> Each outfit is perfect!  Do you make house calls, and how much do you charge lol?





cafecreme15 said:


> You are a styling pro, Ari! My favorite looks are the jacket with the jeans and the new "funny" pants, which I think are fabulous on you!





Genie27 said:


> @ari - gorgeous looks! I can't even pick my favourite look from these.






nicole0612 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your styling session. Each piece is remarkably versatile, but at the same time the unique details make each look special.





papertiger said:


> I think you did the right thing.
> 
> We are always talking how DHs are not always so keen on our more 'fashion forward' choices but this suit is so much more 'effortless' on you. That's not to say I don't like the fringe jacket because I do.





papertiger said:


> Like the pearl shoes with the white pants





DA Club said:


> Omg Ari, you look so amazing in each one of these! In particular I love the full suit on you and the skirt with simple top. Thanks for always posting your different looks, it's so inspirational (and enabling!!!) for many of us who are newer to Chanel RTW!



Thank you dear ladies for the kind words!
You are too kind to me![emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Twins with snowball on the P17 jacket today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830807





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. The blouse is Karl Lagerfeld purchased through Lord and Taylor for $35. [emoji2]







Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough for a jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831793



Great classic looks PBP! Love both outfits, these are forever looks!
What a great find - the shirt freshened the look!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3831568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rendition of the cosmopolite jacket



Wow! Gorgeous! Great idea!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly


Was the blue with the pearls heavy, pigleto?   I think it's so pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! It was so fun. The Sophia was my fave too. It's just a lot for me especially right now ha ha. I was just excited bc I finally found my size to try.  maybe one day [emoji1]

The pearl jacket is actually very soft and it was quite light. The sequin jacket was heavy I think. I did not try it. I believe it was on a mannequin which actually fell when I was trying on things per my husband. He said the SAs swarmed the area and took things swiftly into the back. 

Most zippered jackets from ground control run a little big. The cream jacket was pretty true to size as I tried the 38 and it was small on me. The pearl jacket was also a 38 but very roomy especially in the shoulders. 
The SA said the shoulders on the jackets could be altered.


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw this one today !!! Love. Amazing !!!  did not get, sigh  the fringe is much finer than on the other mutilcolored fringe jacket. 





This one was fun too haha. Smaller size so not as big a wool monster


----------



## doloresmia

I tried the amazing fringe as well. Other than not being able to move my arms, it was amazing. What is also remarkable is how great it looks on women of different heights! I am less than 5’2”


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes the arms are sooo high. Very constricting  love the ritz collection


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it


Momma mia I love this outfit and the jacket trim.


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3826500
> 
> 
> Tried the houndstooth jacket! Shoulders are a bit crazy as we know. The tweed is beautiful. Has accents of rose gold. I like the band around the shoulders but apparently it gives a look of wearing a vest.
> 
> Tried the data center skirt again and will think about it


It's a nice raglan sleeve shoulder accented by trim with a shoulder pad to give it some dimension.


----------



## eagle1002us

chincac said:


> thank you Nicole. good to know for when I visit the States





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3828286
> 
> 
> Think these will be them.


That owl with its feet reminds me of some Roman (of antiquity) jewelry I've seen.  That's a special design of  an owl; it's definitely not your ordinary owl.


----------



## eagle1002us

luckylove said:


> Wow! I am loving the owl buttons! I can't wait to see this collection in real life! It may be a dangerous one!


Or Greek jewelry.  The owl was the creature associated with Athena, goddess of wisdom.  Which everyone knows.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> And my 15p blue jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829483


What does it look like with top button buttoned? And then totally unbuttoned with top underneath?


----------



## gracekelly

Old standby 2016 black Cruise jacket with new Act I brooch and Paris Ritz Cosmopolite multi-chain necklace


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Old standby 2016 black Cruise jacket with new Act I brooch and Paris Ritz Cosmopolite multi-chain necklace
> View attachment 3833487



Great accessories. I love your new brooch.


----------



## nicole0612

eagle1002us said:


> Or Greek jewelry.  The owl was the creature associated with Athena, goddess of wisdom.  Which everyone knows.



You are right on target. The collection's theme is Greece.


----------



## ari

Today is sunny [emoji295]️, so I wore my Data jacket with Act 1 jeans.


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> This one (hope this works, I don't usually post from my phone).


I know my local store has one on the rack but I'm not sure which size. PM me if anyone is looking.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Old standby 2016 black Cruise jacket with new Act I brooch and Paris Ritz Cosmopolite multi-chain necklace
> View attachment 3833487



Moon a star and Chanel, what else![emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Today is sunny [emoji295]️, so I wore my Data jacket with Act 1 jeans.
> View attachment 3833601



Lovely pairing, enjoy the Indian summer[emoji108][emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Today is sunny [emoji295]️, so I wore my Data jacket with Act 1 jeans.
> View attachment 3833601



Beautiful. I love the colors in that jacket


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw this one today !!! Love. Amazing !!!  did not get, sigh  the fringe is much finer than on the other mutilcolored fringe jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3833224
> View attachment 3833229
> 
> 
> This one was fun too haha. Smaller size so not as big a wool monster
> 
> View attachment 3833233





doloresmia said:


> I tried the amazing fringe as well. Other than not being able to move my arms, it was amazing. What is also remarkable is how great it looks on women of different heights! I am less than 5’2”
> 
> View attachment 3833330



You both look great in the fringe jacket, 
I tried it too, but it didn't look nice , 
Pigleto, I love this this oversized bomber jacket on you!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Today is sunny [emoji295]️, so I wore my Data jacket with Act 1 jeans.
> View attachment 3833601


Love this!


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> I tried the amazing fringe as well. Other than not being able to move my arms, it was amazing. What is also remarkable is how great it looks on women of different heights! I am less than 5’2”
> 
> View attachment 3833330


These all look very nice on you.  The only time you need to move your arms is to get into your wallet for your credit card


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


Great looks!  I had a hankering for the jacket with the leather sleeves, but opted for the black and white check with leather trim instead as it is better for my climate zone.  I do love it on you!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> So I played with my new suit and coat
> Here is the suit, I'm not sure about the shoes...
> View attachment 3830743
> 
> The skirt with a simple top
> View attachment 3830744
> 
> With the coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830745
> 
> The belted coat
> View attachment 3830746
> 
> The skirt with a cardigan
> View attachment 3830747
> 
> With a leather jacket
> View attachment 3830748
> 
> The jacket with jeans
> View attachment 3830749
> 
> The jacket with the new funny pants
> View attachment 3830750
> 
> Now this is a stretch, but could be worn
> View attachment 3830751
> 
> And the jacket with a chanel sleeveless leather dress, looks surprisingly well, I had fear that it would be too much leather
> View attachment 3830752
> 
> Pigleto, I tried the wide velvet pants from Cosmopolite and they fit like the white jeans above. The fit is very strange, no side seams.
> Of course I can have different blouses and jewelry and shoes to change the above looks.


WOW Ari please do more styling sessions! my personal favorites are: leather dress with jacket, wrap skirt with leather jacket, wrap skirt with cardigan, and or course the coat but i'm biased  that coat goes with everything.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough for a jacket today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3831793


oh this has to be one of my favorite of yours!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

gracekelly said:


> Exactly what I was thinking when looking at the pix.  Really...they should just stop talking out of their blankety blank a** holes.  There are many wearable things in this collection and that is always encouraging
> One of our members, Calisnoopy,  who posted many things Chanel and Hermes always wore a novelty tee with her jackets.  It is a very cute look.



Haha...I still do...otherwise CC jackets (even the fun color/embellished ones) tend to be too "formal/dressy" of a look for my style/living in LA


----------



## Longchamp

calisnoopy said:


> Haha...I still do...otherwise CC jackets (even the fun color/embellished ones) tend to be too "formal/dressy" of a look for my style/living in LA


Where have you been?   I miss your posts so much.  I bought many of my VCA pieces after seeing you model them.  Please start posting pix again.  Hope all going well. We miss you!!  I think sbelle  feels the same.

I just heard you're on IG.  Look for a stalker, that's me.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> Lovely pairing, enjoy the Indian summer[emoji108][emoji106]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful. I love the colors in that jacket





gracekelly said:


> Love this!





gracekelly said:


> Great looks!  I had a hankering for the jacket with the leather sleeves, but opted for the black and white check with leather trim instead as it is better for my climate zone.  I do love it on you!





Vanana said:


> WOW Ari please do more styling sessions! my personal favorites are: leather dress with jacket, wrap skirt with leather jacket, wrap skirt with cardigan, and or course the coat but i'm biased  that coat goes with everything.



Thank you ladies! 
Gracekelly please post picture of your jacket! I haven't seen it in the boutiques!


----------



## ari

doloresmia said:


> I tried the amazing fringe as well. Other than not being able to move my arms, it was amazing. What is also remarkable is how great it looks on women of different heights! I am less than 5’2”
> 
> View attachment 3833330



This jacket looks great on you! I love it [emoji7]!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw this one today !!! Love. Amazing !!!  did not get, sigh  the fringe is much finer than on the other mutilcolored fringe jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3833224
> View attachment 3833229
> 
> 
> This one was fun too haha. Smaller size so not as big a wool monster
> 
> View attachment 3833233



Actually I prefer the wool monster on you, for some reason! The fringe of course is gorgeous, but I feel the monster is more your style!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you Ari ! I wish I could get either  I loved this pic of the fringe on liu wen. Should have taken a pic w zipper open


----------



## calisnoopy

Longchamp said:


> Where have you been?   I miss your posts so much.  I bought many of my VCA pieces after seeing you model them.  Please start posting pix again.  Hope all going well. We miss you!!  I think sbelle  feels the same.
> 
> I just heard you're on IG.  Look for a stalker, that's me.



Responded to your other post on the VCA thread hehe 

Just back a little the past day or so...was looking up something on TPF and thought I'd drop in and say hi and contribute/do my part by sharing some pics in a few threads on here.

I know how any endless times TPF has been my best and most reliable guide when I can see multiple pics of items on a full range of body types and skin tones and get honest feedback on pieces I'm unsure of or haven't been able to see in person.

I'm not back on IG yet so you won't find any @calisnoopy on there right now...some people thought I blocked them by mistake but that's def not the case...it's just deactivated for now/in suspended mode.


----------



## calisnoopy

Some random ones I don't think I've shared on here yet...



Before getting it altered at the sleeves...love the paint splatter design too...so fun and pop art-like ❤️







Haha...my fiance could actually fit in this Chanel silver metallic windbreaker jacket cos it's very very light and flowy...I'd never have thought it's possible for him to wear any of my Chanel jackets but it actually fit him fine and still fits me well too (and this is a size 34) and we are not similar in height or weight at all! It actually fits really nice since the back is a bit flowy (similar to how Sacai pieces are like if anyone else is a fan of their pieces...I ❤️ Sacai too)!







The shape and style of this was really different from other Chanel jackets I owned...plus it almost works as a mini dress/tunic on me  



Oops...not a "jacket" but a skort in this case...



Love the casual feel of this cobalt blue cropped runway jacket...was only available in Asia (and Europe too maybe?‍♀️) but def not in the States I think...


----------



## lulilu

calisnoopy said:


> Some random ones I don't think I've shared on here yet...
> 
> View attachment 3835654
> 
> Before getting it altered at the sleeves...love the paint splatter design too...so fun and pop art-like ❤️
> 
> View attachment 3835655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835656
> 
> Haha...my fiance could actually fit in this Chanel silver metallic windbreaker jacket cos it's very very light and flowy...I'd never have thought it's possible for him to wear any of my Chanel jackets but it actually fit him fine and still fits me well too (and this is a size 34) and we are not similar in height or weight at all! It actually fits really nice since the back is a bit flowy (similar to how Sacai pieces are like if anyone else is a fan of their pieces...I ❤️ Sacai too)!
> 
> View attachment 3835657
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835658
> 
> The shape and style of this was really different from other Chanel jackets I owned...plus it almost works as a mini dress/tunic on me
> 
> View attachment 3835659
> 
> Oops...not a "jacket" but a skort in this case...
> 
> View attachment 3835660
> 
> Love the casual feel of this cobalt blue cropped runway jacket...was only available in Asia (and Europe too maybe?‍♀️) but def not in the States I think...



Always loved your Chanel RTW photos and posts. Some great pieces and I love seeing them worn casually, unbuttoned -- clearly worn with pleasure.  (And is that your closet in the last photo?  wow!)


----------



## gracekelly

Caisnoopy so wonderful to hear from you. Having trouble with your blue typeface on my phone. It is hard to read


----------



## ailoveresale

calisnoopy said:


> Some random ones I don't think I've shared on here yet...
> 
> View attachment 3835654
> 
> Before getting it altered at the sleeves...love the paint splatter design too...so fun and pop art-like [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3835655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835656
> 
> Haha...my fiance could actually fit in this Chanel silver metallic windbreaker jacket cos it's very very light and flowy...I'd never have thought it's possible for him to wear any of my Chanel jackets but it actually fit him fine and still fits me well too (and this is a size 34) and we are not similar in height or weight at all! It actually fits really nice since the back is a bit flowy (similar to how Sacai pieces are like if anyone else is a fan of their pieces...I [emoji173]️ Sacai too)!
> 
> View attachment 3835657
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835658
> 
> The shape and style of this was really different from other Chanel jackets I owned...plus it almost works as a mini dress/tunic on me
> 
> View attachment 3835659
> 
> Oops...not a "jacket" but a skort in this case...
> 
> View attachment 3835660
> 
> Love the casual feel of this cobalt blue cropped runway jacket...was only available in Asia (and Europe too maybe?‍♀️) but def not in the States I think...



What fun/cute pieces! I remember reading through this thread and being amazed at your collection. Wonderful to have you contributing again.


----------



## ailoveresale

My work outfit for today, spring 2015 jacket. Loving my new Dior flats. It's hot outside but need a jacket for the A/C inside!


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an nice color
> 
> Which cardigan was it klynneann?
> 
> I finally got to try the cream jacket. It was a size down. It kind of washed me out. The shoulders were ok
> View attachment 3832355
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832357
> 
> I still love the black Sophia sigh!!!
> 
> View attachment 3832358
> 
> 
> This jacket was so pretty! It's soft. There is a matching long tweed skirt w a belt. Didn't get a pic. It runs big. This was a 38 and had lots of room in the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3832359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one was soft. Very roomy
> 
> View attachment 3832360
> 
> 
> This is prob the same jacket that PbP tried in a 38. Show stopper . Too much for my budget sadly


The shoulders on these jackets are interesting.  The shoulders extend out but in a flat way.  Not like the shoulder pads of the 80's which had height and width. (I know from sticking the pads inside the jackets I was making.  Some of those pads were as thick as a paperback book).


----------



## pigleto972001

ailoveresale said:


> My work outfit for today, spring 2015 jacket. Loving my new Dior flats. It's hot outside but need a jacket for the A/C inside!
> View attachment 3836044



Like the color combo ! Are those the flat ribbon slingbacks ?


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Like the color combo ! Are those the flat ribbon slingbacks ?



Yup except the whole slingback is suede, including the bow. I am not a fan of the logo ribbon on the black version but these are perfect! And they're comfortable!


----------



## db2miu

Hello everyone!

I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned. 

I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price. 

Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015. 

Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]

I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia. 

Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter.. 

My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar... 

Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket? 

Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gracekelly

db2miu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned.
> 
> I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price.
> 
> Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015.
> 
> Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]
> 
> I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia.
> 
> Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter..
> 
> My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar...
> 
> Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket?
> 
> Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116


I agree with you that it may be too under the radar. Larkie is blessed with a large collection and many black jackets so one like this is is just one of many. I would suggest waiting and saving a bit for a more representative Chanel jacket


----------



## ari

db2miu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned.
> 
> I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price.
> 
> Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015.
> 
> Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]
> 
> I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia.
> 
> Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter..
> 
> My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar...
> 
> Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket?
> 
> Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116



Welcome db2miu! I'd say wait as it need alternations, the shoulders are quite elaborated and it would be difficult to alter it. 
Other than that - I like it, you can always wear with camellia and jeans.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> My work outfit for today, spring 2015 jacket. Loving my new Dior flats. It's hot outside but need a jacket for the A/C inside!
> View attachment 3836044


Great look ailoveresale! Love the color of the flats! I haven't seen it so far!


calisnoopy said:


> Some random ones I don't think I've shared on here yet...
> 
> View attachment 3835654
> 
> Before getting it altered at the sleeves...love the paint splatter design too...so fun and pop art-like [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3835655
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835656
> 
> Haha...my fiance could actually fit in this Chanel silver metallic windbreaker jacket cos it's very very light and flowy...I'd never have thought it's possible for him to wear any of my Chanel jackets but it actually fit him fine and still fits me well too (and this is a size 34) and we are not similar in height or weight at all! It actually fits really nice since the back is a bit flowy (similar to how Sacai pieces are like if anyone else is a fan of their pieces...I [emoji173]️ Sacai too)!
> 
> View attachment 3835657
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835658
> 
> The shape and style of this was really different from other Chanel jackets I owned...plus it almost works as a mini dress/tunic on me
> 
> View attachment 3835659
> 
> Oops...not a "jacket" but a skort in this case...
> 
> View attachment 3835660
> 
> Love the casual feel of this cobalt blue cropped runway jacket...was only available in Asia (and Europe too maybe?‍♀️) but def not in the States I think...


Fun jackets!


pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you Ari ! I wish I could get either  I loved this pic of the fringe on liu wen. Should have taken a pic w zipper open
> View attachment 3834587



It looks great on her, and I think it needs too be worn open, as it looks a bit bulky.
I prefer the other color- it's so beautiful.


----------



## ari

My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now. 


I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/



It's beautiful on you, Ari, congratulations. I like it with your bag and shoes. It's an elegant monochromatic look.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/



I really like how you have modified it, the new shoulder looks very nice, more rounded/fitted and classic.


----------



## periogirl28

db2miu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned.
> 
> I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price.
> 
> Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015.
> 
> Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]
> 
> I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia.
> 
> Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter..
> 
> My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar...
> 
> Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket?
> 
> Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116


 
I have this jacket in Navy, I bought it precisely because it is very under the radar except for the buttons on the sleeves. I love the back pleat, the swing cut and the collar plus the size and fit was perfect on me. It's true the alterations for the curved shoulder seams may be a bit challenging. It sounds to me like it's not love for you so wait for the classic 4 pocket to appear. HTH!


----------



## db2miu

Thanks for your reply gracekelly and ari, appreciated )


----------



## lulilu

ari said:


> It looks great on her, and I think it needs too be worn open, as it looks a bit bulky.
> I prefer the other color- it's so beautiful.



I think more jackets should be worn open, as it is a more natural look.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/


This is beautiful, ari.  Such a nice color.  I like what you did with the shoulders.  I just can't wear some of the jackets that have such big, bulky shoulders.  It's too overwhelming for me. 
I believe fashion is what we love...so wearing the coat and K in similar colors is fine!


----------



## melisande

Would you say this coat jacket was true to size, Ari?


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/


Sorry! Was referring to this coat!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's beautiful on you, Ari, congratulations. I like it with your bag and shoes. It's an elegant monochromatic look.


Thank you PbP!


nicole0612 said:


> I really like how you have modified it, the new shoulder looks very nice, more rounded/fitted and classic.


thank you Nicole!


chaneljewel said:


> This is beautiful, ari.  Such a nice color.  I like what you did with the shoulders.  I just can't wear some of the jackets that have such big, bulky shoulders.  It's too overwhelming for me.
> I believe fashion is what we love...so wearing the coat and K in similar colors is fine!


chaneljewel, Thank you ! 


melisande said:


> Sorry! Was referring to this coat!


melisande, yes it's true to the size!


----------



## ailoveresale

db2miu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned.
> 
> I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price.
> 
> Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015.
> 
> Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]
> 
> I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia.
> 
> Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter..
> 
> My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar...
> 
> Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket?
> 
> Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116



I think if you want something under the radar that can go casual to formal, then this is a great black jacket. If you want something that looks more "Chanel," then I would save for a classic one. But if you are just starting to build a collection, it's a great piece!



ari said:


> Great look ailoveresale! Love the color of the flats! I haven't seen it so far!
> 
> Fun jackets!
> 
> 
> It looks great on her, and I think it needs too be worn open, as it looks a bit bulky.
> I prefer the other color- it's so beautiful.



Thank you ari!



ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/



Beautiful coat! I like the monochromatic look. Very elegant. [emoji1360]


----------



## 911snowball

Last wearing of the black Cruise suit for the year. Time to transition the closet, it is actually noticeably cooler today. I love fall weather!


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, I LOVE your coat.  I tried it on and the shoulders were massive and it was overwhelming. I am going to go back and see if they still have it because your idea of removing the pads transformed the look- it is gorgeous.  This color is very elegant and it is stunning on you.  Great purchase.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> I think if you want something under the radar that can go casual to formal, then this is a great black jacket. If you want something that looks more "Chanel," then I would save for a classic one. But if you are just starting to build a collection, it's a great piece!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ari!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful coat! I like the monochromatic look. Very elegant. [emoji1360]


Thank you! Tell us what you decided to wear at the wedding!


911snowball said:


> Last wearing of the black Cruise suit for the year. Time to transition the closet, it is actually noticeably cooler today. I love fall weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838478


Fantastic! Love the white blouse and the necklace with it! I can never be tired of this look!


911snowball said:


> Ari, I LOVE your coat.  I tried it on and the shoulders were massive and it was overwhelming. I am going to go back and see if they still have it because your idea of removing the pads transformed the look- it is gorgeous.  This color is very elegant and it is stunning on you.  Great purchase.



Snowball, thank you! Actually my SM said that when the received the collection seamstresses were shown how to reduce the shoulders [emoji23][emoji23]
So they had done some jackets before I got mine and she assured me that it would look very nice. I also had it taken in in the middle seam in the back around the waist as the front was fitted but the back was straight. I prefer fitted jackets. 
Hopefully you get yours!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Last wearing of the black Cruise suit for the year. Time to transition the closet, it is actually noticeably cooler today. I love fall weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838478



Lovely and classic. Enjoy the beautiful day.


----------



## Genie27

The jacket is beautiful on you, ari! Nice job on getting it to suit you - the shoulders look great. And it so pretty with the shoes and bag. I like the detail of the shoes matching the trim.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/



I absolutely love this coat. Perfect color and fit, so jealous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Don't listen to what the books say about Parisiennes, if they had the opportunity they would buy the matching color of bag but if they don't they just say it's chique to go mismatched. That's Parisian !


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Last wearing of the black Cruise suit for the year. Time to transition the closet, it is actually noticeably cooler today. I love fall weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838478



Love this jacket, really enjoy to wear it. You can wear it with a turtleneck and pants even in fall!


----------



## 911snowball

Pourquoipas, I hadn't thought of that. Great idea!. Turtleneck and trousers would be perfect. Just add an H shawl and I would be set.
I am going to try this- I can get more use out of this jacket.  Again, you are a fashion inspiration!
I also agree on Ari's coat.  I WANT this now that I can see how it can be altered.  I have called my SA to see if it is still around. I am waiting anxiously!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> My new jacket coat [emoji173]️
> After serious alterations of the shoulders. I removed the shoulder pads completely and took quite a bit of fabric in. I love it now.
> View attachment 3838216
> 
> I'm happy that my etoupe K goes so well with the coat, contrary to the advice that ones bag should never match the outfit/ from How to be Parisian/


Looks wonderful and the bag is perfect!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Pourquoipas, I hadn't thought of that. Great idea!. Turtleneck and trousers would be perfect. Just add an H shawl and I would be set.
> I am going to try this- I can get more use out of this jacket.  Again, you are a fashion inspiration!
> I also agree on Ari's coat.  I WANT this now that I can see how it can be altered.  I have called my SA to see if it is still around. I am waiting anxiously!



Full credit to une vraie Parisienne, Inès
View attachment 3838632


Don't need to be a born one to be one ...


----------



## melisande

ari said:


> Thank you PbP!
> 
> thank you Nicole!
> 
> chaneljewel, Thank you !
> 
> melisande, yes it's true to the size!


Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Full credit to une vraie Parisienne, Inès
> View attachment 3838632
> 
> 
> Don't need to be a born one to be one ...



This is one of my favorite looks ever. Thanks for posting this inspiration shot.


----------



## Shananana

db2miu said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've been a subscriber of this topic, but the first time I write.. because I'm very indecisive whether this jacket shall be kept / returned.
> 
> I opt for preloved as I can't justify myself buying one in full retail price.
> 
> Luckily I got this chanel jacket at us$900, preloved in very good condition. From prefall 2015.
> 
> Larkie has this jacket too and it is one of the reasons why I bought it! [emoji12]
> 
> I like it discreet, under the radar. I can wear this jacket when weather is cooler (3 months a year where I live). Pair it with jeans, add a brooch or camellia.
> 
> Size is running large, that means I have to take it to alter..
> 
> My job requires me to dress up a little bit occasionally, this jacket seems too under the radar...
> 
> Should I return it and look for something more symbolic e.g. 4 pockets, as my first and certainly not only chanel jacket?
> 
> Any suggestion how I should wear this jacket?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838116



I love this on you  and you really can't beat the price.    I don't think you need the classic four pocket one *instead* of this, you can always add that later. 

Personally I don't really like logos, I love the under the radar aspect! 

Find a good tailor and do some tweaks. Maybe shorten the sleeves a bit?

Anyway good luck and I  hope to see more pictures!


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I absolutely love this coat. Perfect color and fit, so jealous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Don't listen to what the books say about Parisiennes, if they had the opportunity they would buy the matching color of bag but if they don't they just say it's chique to go mismatched. That's Parisian !


Thank you PQP! 
Yes, apparently I don't do other things in my life in a Parisian way, like making my DH jealous by sending myself flowers, so I guess I'm not a Parisian at all[emoji41]


gracekelly said:


> Looks wonderful and the bag is perfect!



Thank you Gracekelly!
And here is my other jacket from the winter collection.


Totally different than my usual style, but it's good to go out of the box.


----------



## pigleto972001

I've seen that and I think it's a beautiful peacoat [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> Yes, apparently I don't do other things in my life in a Parisian way, like making my DH jealous by sending myself flowers, so I guess I'm not a Parisian at all[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly!
> And here is my other jacket from the winter collection.
> View attachment 3839193
> 
> Totally different than my usual style, but it's good to go out of the box.


I always love a peacoat!  Fab in white!


----------



## EmileH

Beautiful peacoat Ari


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> Yes, apparently I don't do other things in my life in a Parisian way, like making my DH jealous by sending myself flowers, so I guess I'm not a Parisian at all[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly!
> And here is my other jacket from the winter collection.
> View attachment 3839193
> 
> Totally different than my usual style, but it's good to go out of the box.



Top styling and such a beautiful cut piece! Now stay clean of dirty car doors and such  Good luck !


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank you PQP!
> Yes, apparently I don't do other things in my life in a Parisian way, like making my DH jealous by sending myself flowers, so I guess I'm not a Parisian at all[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly!
> And here is my other jacket from the winter collection.
> View attachment 3839193
> 
> Totally different than my usual style, but it's good to go out of the box.


Winter white is classic and beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Top styling and such a beautiful cut piece! Now stay clean of dirty car doors and such  Good luck !



That would be my problem I'm so klutzy. That's why I turned down the nice white pants. That and they were see through !


----------



## Genie27

It's cold here this weekend, so I finally got a chance to wear my cashmere dress and teal/black jacket. BR velvet jacket on the left. C necklace and H scarf and bag.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I've seen that and I think it's a beautiful peacoat [emoji106][emoji106]


Thank you Pigleto!


gracekelly said:


> I always love a peacoat!  Fab in white!


Thank you Gracekelly! I never had a peacoat before. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful peacoat Ari


Thank you [emoji4] PBP!


Pourquoipas said:


> Top styling and such a beautiful cut piece! Now stay clean of dirty car doors and such  Good luck !


Thank you PQP! I forgot about the winter dirt. [emoji28]


chaneljewel said:


> Winter white is classic and beautiful!



Thank you chaneljewel!


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> It's cold here this weekend, so I finally got a chance to wear my cashmere dress and teal/black jacket. BR velvet jacket on the left. C necklace and H scarf and bag.



Lovely color combination! Looking good Genie!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> It's cold here this weekend, so I finally got a chance to wear my cashmere dress and teal/black jacket. BR velvet jacket on the left. C necklace and H scarf and bag.


Love this on you Genie!! I tried this on in black, but it is sooo much better in teal!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> It's cold here this weekend, so I finally got a chance to wear my cashmere dress and teal/black jacket. BR velvet jacket on the left. C necklace and H scarf and bag.



I love a Hermès -Chanel mix and teal is your color ! [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Fabulous genie!


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Last wearing of the black Cruise suit for the year. Time to transition the closet, it is actually noticeably cooler today. I love fall weather!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838478


This photo says everything I love about chanel  you look fantastic!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Lovely color combination! Looking good Genie!





cafecreme15 said:


> Love this on you Genie!! I tried this on in black, but it is sooo much better in teal!





Pourquoipas said:


> I love a Hermès -Chanel mix and teal is your color ! [emoji7]





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Fabulous genie!



Thank you ladies! I was worried about whether it would be too hot or uncomfortable but it was wonderful and cosy! I need to buy more cashmere. 

This Chanel stuff is addictive. I want to open my closet and see a great selection of pretty things. Guess I need to work harder, so I can buy more of them.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Vanana! That was a lovely compliment.


----------



## 911snowball

I wanted to share an update on my quest for the grey coat! You may recall that the stunning Ari introduced us to this spectacular  piece last week.  After I saw her post, I knew I had to have it.  So, off I went back to the boutique. My size was not on the floor but it is coming and will be mine this week!! I am so excited.  In the meantime, I took pictures of the size available on the sales floor. It is two sizes too large but I wanted to show you the detail of the lovely piece. It is a good color for blondes. 
The seamstress said that they are taking out the shoulder pads of most of the extreme Ground Control jackets like this one and they are creating a natural shoulder line as preferred by most customers. Like Ari said, the seamstresses can easily accomplish this.
So, below are some try on shots of the larger size but I think you can get the idea of the coat.  Thank you Ari for your photos.
What is so nice about this thread is the opportunity to see real women wearing the clothes. I learn so much from all of you and I so appreciate the styling tips!


----------



## melisande

911snowball said:


> I wanted to share an update on my quest for the grey coat! You may recall that the stunning Ari introduced us to this spectacular  piece last week.  After I saw her post, I knew I had to have it.  So, off I went back to the boutique. My size was not on the floor but it is coming and will be mine this week!! I am so excited.  In the meantime, I took pictures of the size available on the sales floor. It is two sizes too large but I wanted to show you the detail of the lovely piece. It is a good color for blondes.
> The seamstress said that they are taking out the shoulder pads of most of the extreme Ground Control jackets like this one and they are creating a natural shoulder line as preferred by most customers. Like Ari said, the seamstresses can easily accomplish this.
> So, below are some try on shots of the larger size but I think you can get the idea of the coat.  Thank you Ari for your photos.
> What is so nice about this thread is the opportunity to see real women wearing the clothes. I learn so much from all of you and I so appreciate the styling tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841611
> View attachment 3841612


This looks wonderful on you, even in the larger size!


----------



## EmileH

Oh yes. This will look lovely on you. Congrats! Please post photos of the finished product


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> I wanted to share an update on my quest for the grey coat! You may recall that the stunning Ari introduced us to this spectacular  piece last week.  After I saw her post, I knew I had to have it.  So, off I went back to the boutique. My size was not on the floor but it is coming and will be mine this week!! I am so excited.  In the meantime, I took pictures of the size available on the sales floor. It is two sizes too large but I wanted to show you the detail of the lovely piece. It is a good color for blondes.
> The seamstress said that they are taking out the shoulder pads of most of the extreme Ground Control jackets like this one and they are creating a natural shoulder line as preferred by most customers. Like Ari said, the seamstresses can easily accomplish this.
> So, below are some try on shots of the larger size but I think you can get the idea of the coat.  Thank you Ari for your photos.
> What is so nice about this thread is the opportunity to see real women wearing the clothes. I learn so much from all of you and I so appreciate the styling tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841611
> View attachment 3841612


You look like a winter princess in this.
I love this style of sleeve trim, and the details are just gorgeous.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is a beautiful coat and will look perfect in your size. The shoulders aren’t even too bad .) the tweed is pretty ! Def post pics of your finished product


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> I wanted to share an update on my quest for the grey coat! You may recall that the stunning Ari introduced us to this spectacular  piece last week.  After I saw her post, I knew I had to have it.  So, off I went back to the boutique. My size was not on the floor but it is coming and will be mine this week!! I am so excited.  In the meantime, I took pictures of the size available on the sales floor. It is two sizes too large but I wanted to show you the detail of the lovely piece. It is a good color for blondes.
> The seamstress said that they are taking out the shoulder pads of most of the extreme Ground Control jackets like this one and they are creating a natural shoulder line as preferred by most customers. Like Ari said, the seamstresses can easily accomplish this.
> So, below are some try on shots of the larger size but I think you can get the idea of the coat.  Thank you Ari for your photos.
> What is so nice about this thread is the opportunity to see real women wearing the clothes. I learn so much from all of you and I so appreciate the styling tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3841611
> View attachment 3841612


It will be perfect for you.  Very interesting about the shoulder changes.  On one hand I can see that they want to sell the clothes, but on the other hand I  am surprised that they are willing to change the design esthetic  in order to do so.  I guess it is all about keeping the customer happy.  (Definitely not an Hermes point of view, lol!)


----------



## gracekelly

Not a modeling shot, just a take it out of the closet shot.  A friend wanted a picture of it so I am posting it here as well.  I love this jacket!  It has the vibe of a bomber jacket because there is a little fullness in the back.  I went through my H scarves today and found 5-6 that work great with it!  Happy!!  I wish the sparkle factor of the fabric showed up better.


----------



## pigleto972001

I’ve seen it in person and it is such a cool jacket. It ticks a lot of boxes. Shiny and cool. I like the check box button!!


----------



## gracekelly

I am such a sucker for checks and houndstooth and of course, black and white.  When I first saw it, I said no  because of the black and white large check coat jacket (the Pharrell) from last year, but once I tried it on when viewing it a second time, I knew I had to have it.

And...the leather is like buttah!


----------



## 911snowball

GK, this jacket is beautiful and it is great because it is both classic and modern at the same time.  It flew out the door at my boutique.
If you get the chance, please show us the scarves you selected for it.


----------



## gracekelly

[





911snowball said:


> GK, this jacket is beautiful and it is great because it is both classic and modern at the same time.  It flew out the door at my boutique.
> If you get the chance, please show us the scarves you selected for it.


Thanks!  I have to admit that I did not look at that way when I purchased it , but you are totally right about modern and classic!  I surprised myself by buying one with a zipper as I had sworn that off a couple of years ago.  Armoire is closed for the evening lol! but I will try later in the week to pull the scarves out again.


----------



## miss argile

gracekelly said:


> Not a modeling shot, just a take it out of the closet shot.  A friend wanted a picture of it so I am posting it here as well.  I love this jacket!  It has the vibe of a bomber jacket because there is a little fullness in the back.  I went through my H scarves today and found 5-6 that work great with it!  Happy!!  I wish the sparkle factor of the fabric showed up better.
> View attachment 3841794
> View attachment 3841795
> View attachment 3841796
> View attachment 3841797


It's so gorgeous! Want to share this picture which i believe is similar cut but different fabric, I didn't see it in my local boutique though. Amanda Alagem is so good at making chanel jacket looking young and fresh, I want to buy everything she wears! TT shared her photo on the 2017SS act 1 jacket which I ended up getting at June sales. Love love love.


----------



## ari

Some nice jackets from spring summer 2018, the big shoulders are still in [emoji45]


----------



## luckylove

ari said:


> Some nice jackets from spring summer 2018, the big shoulders are still in [emoji45]
> View attachment 3842117
> 
> View attachment 3842118
> 
> View attachment 3842119
> 
> View attachment 3842122
> 
> View attachment 3842124



Oh, I am in big trouble! I am happy I saved funds and avoided most of the fall season offerings.  Surely, this is likely to be a very tempting season!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Some nice jackets from spring summer 2018, the big shoulders are still in [emoji45]
> View attachment 3842117
> 
> View attachment 3842118
> 
> View attachment 3842119
> 
> View attachment 3842122
> 
> View attachment 3842124



The first one is my favorite.


----------



## EmileH

It's cool enough today to wear my new belted jacket. And for snowball my vca Paris pendant peaking out.


----------



## pigleto972001

Very elegant !!! And cozy. I snuck out my Paris Rome one this weekend


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, YES!!!  Your VCA and C are just perfection- LOVE this together,  sigh...fabulous.  Triple thumbs up on this look- I am particularly noticing the length of the skirt, it is exactly right.  And of course the blue CC jacket.. well, you knew that was yours I'm sure the minute you saw it. Talk about power dressing,  I hope you have a packed schedule  because you will get so many compliments today!


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough today to wear my new belted jacket. And for snowball my vca Paris pendant peaking out.
> 
> View attachment 3842152
> View attachment 3842153


Beautiful!

This new collection - I am enjoying the theme - the clear heels, the clear boots, the clear ponchos - it looks like the models are encased in ice. And beneath the story, are some *very* beautiful, wearable pieces.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pup, YES!!!  Your VCA and C are just perfection- LOVE this together,  sigh...fabulous.  Triple thumbs up on this look- I am particularly noticing the length of the skirt, it is exactly right.  And of course the blue CC jacket.. well, you knew that was yours I'm sure the minute you saw it. Talk about power dressing,  I hope you have a packed schedule  because you will get so many compliments today!



Awww thanks. You are sweet. I thought the skirts were too short when I bought them. Now I shortened most of my skirts to this length. Glad you approve.


----------



## pigleto972001

Length is perfect !


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough today to wear my new belted jacket. And for snowball my vca Paris pendant peaking out.
> 
> View attachment 3842152
> View attachment 3842153



PBP, This jacket is just gorgeous! The VCA is so beautiful!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> PBP, This jacket is just gorgeous! The VCA is so beautiful!



Thank you Ari


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Some nice jackets from spring summer 2018, the big shoulders are still in [emoji45]
> View attachment 3842117
> 
> View attachment 3842118
> 
> View attachment 3842119
> 
> View attachment 3842122
> 
> View attachment 3842124


All very pretty and so similar to what they are showing now.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Dear Chanel lovers,

you will usually only find me in the bag section, but after lurking this thread for a pretty long time (and admiring how easily you combine Chanel jackets in your daily life), I've started considering buying my first jacket as well. I tried on a couple of jackets in the boutique on Monday and my lovely SA brought a very classic LBJ which she had ordered for another client who then opted for a jacket with pearls instead. It honestly didn't wow me (hook fastening, short, very classic, a bit boxy) and I was not yet ready to spend €6k on a jacket I wasn't entirely convinced about. I'm actually on a tight budget as my fiancée and I just broke up and even though most furniture is mine, I will be the one moving and we all know how cost-intensive a move can be (need to buy a new kitchen, washing machine...:/ ). 

To make a looooooooong story short, I found this combo on a vintage site. It's a classic but fitted black jacket with hook fastening and the matching skirt from 08A. I could get it for 900€ (approx. 1000$) but wouldn't be able to return it (I know I'll have to bring it to my local tailor anyway). However, I am aware most of you suggest NOT to purchase jackets older than 5 years. This one is in pristine condition and looks like a steal to me but would still appreciate everyone's opinion. Is this a timeless classic? I am only 162cm (5'3'') and petite. I mainly dress for the office where I tend to work AND live but we can dress up or down so you'll find everything from jeans and boots to sleek pants and ruffled shirts in my wardrobe. Colourwise, I am open for experiments but figured I couldn't get wrong with black. 

Many thanks in advance for any suggestions/help/advice!


----------



## Baglover121

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers,
> 
> you will usually only find me in the bag section, but after lurking this thread for a pretty long time (and admiring how easily you combine Chanel jackets in your daily life), I've started considering buying my first jacket as well. I tried on a couple of jackets in the boutique on Monday and my lovely SA brought a very classic LBJ which she had ordered for another client who then opted for a jacket with pearls instead. It honestly didn't wow me (hook fastening, short, very classic, a bit boxy) and I was not yet ready to spend €6k on a jacket I wasn't entirely convinced about. I'm actually on a tight budget as my fiancée and I just broke up and even though most furniture is mine, I will be the one moving and we all know how cost-intensive a move can be (need to buy a new kitchen, washing machine...:/ ).
> 
> To make a looooooooong story short, I found this combo on a vintage site. It's a classic but fitted black jacket with hook fastening and the matching skirt from 08A. I could get it for 900€ (approx. 1000$) but wouldn't be able to return it (I know I'll have to bring it to my local tailor anyway). However, I am aware most of you suggest NOT to purchase jackets older than 5 years. This one is in pristine condition and looks like a steal to me but would still appreciate everyone's opinion. Is this a timeless classic? I am only 162cm (5'3'') and petite. I mainly dress for the office where I tend to work AND live but we can dress up or down so you'll find everything from jeans and boots to sleek pants and ruffled shirts in my wardrobe. Colourwise, I am open for experiments but figured I couldn't get wrong with black.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any suggestions/help/advice!
> View attachment 3842904
> View attachment 3842905
> View attachment 3842906
> View attachment 3842907
> View attachment 3842908



Hi pink orchid  , it's a lovely suit but The no return policy is a big no no for me, what if you don't like it? Or it has a bad odour ?  €900 is still a lot of money for a second hand suit , that you can't return 
Are there any consignment stores near you?  Going there and trying clothes and examining them yourself is a much safer option,  
Or perhaps hold on a bit till things are better and you are able to buy something you like , or wait  out for  the sales ? I see you are in Germany and I always find the inventory In  German boutiques at sale times to be excellent


----------



## pinkorchid20

Baglover121 said:


> Hi pink orchid  , it's a lovely suit but The no return policy is a big no no for me, what if you don't like it? Or it has a bad odour ?  €900 is still a lot of money for a second hand suit , that you can't return
> Are there any consignment stores near you?  Going there and trying clothes and examining them yourself is a much safer option,
> Or perhaps hold on a bit till things are better and you are able to buy something you like , or wait  out for  the sales ? I see you are in Germany and I always find the inventory In  German boutiques at sale times to be excellent


Thanks so much for your advice! I honestly don't have any idea about stock in Germany as I never paid any attention to RTW sales but I do have very good relationships with my main SAs so don't think it would be a problem to keep me posted on stock and upcoming sales on certain items. 
The price just seemed so reasonable for a classic black jacket but I agree with you, it's pretty tricky without being able to return. There are consignment stores in Munich but my size is pretty rare plus I find prices already absolutely ridiculous for the 90's vintage pieces due to the local income structure and masses of tourists willing to spend $$$ ($3700 and up for a jacket only). Honestly, I'd rather save up for something new from the boutique in that case.


----------



## argcdg

Hi everyone!  I was wondering whether anyone had wardrobe advice for business travel in Hong Kong.  I'll be there all next week and it looks like the weather will be warm and rainy.  I've never been to HK and don't have a great sense of the dress code, and I'm trying to figure out what will make the most sense given that it will be hot outdoors and presumably very air-conditioned indoors.  I was thinking about taking my two Data Center jackets and a bunch of cropped black pants and some solid-color sleeveless blouses.  Does that sound right or will I feel out of place not wearing skirts and dresses?  I'll be in meetings all day and attending dinners at night; dress code for everything is business formal.  Any advice from this very chic crowd would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## miss argile

argcdg said:


> Hi everyone!  I was wondering whether anyone had wardrobe advice for business travel in Hong Kong.  I'll be there all next week and it looks like the weather will be warm and rainy.  I've never been to HK and don't have a great sense of the dress code, and I'm trying to figure out what will make the most sense given that it will be hot outdoors and presumably very air-conditioned indoors.  I was thinking about taking my two Data Center jackets and a bunch of cropped black pants and some solid-color sleeveless blouses.  Does that sound right or will I feel out of place not wearing skirts and dresses?  I'll be in meetings all day and attending dinners at night; dress code for everything is business formal.  Any advice from this very chic crowd would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


Wooo! welcome to HK!! What you have prepared sounds perfect. Data center jacket is about right as its still incredibly hot and humid in HK. What I wear for client meeting now is mostly dress or blouse with crop pants/lower heels if a lot of working involved between meetings in central/admiralty area.

While indoor, I will bring a light jacket but I might take it off. It can still be hot indoor especially if your meeting room has big windows or it's a more intense meeting so people understands. However if you are attending conferences, it's gonna be quite cold in those auditorium/hotel venue, and you might even want to throw a scarf inside your purse. Hope it helps. Have a great trip!!


----------



## EmileH

The cruise jacket. I'm not sure I'll like it. [emoji848]


----------



## Genie27

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The cruise jacket. I'm not sure I'll like it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3843111


This one would not flatter me at all. Maybe if I grew about 8 inches taller.


----------



## EmileH

It might be another like the Sophia that is great as a suit but that I can't break up and use on its own. Which makes it a no go for me. But I'll withhold judgement for now.


----------



## Genie27

PinkOrchid, contrary to very valid advice I have received, I have purchased an '08/09 jacket and cashmere dress, but they were a generic cut/style that I knew would work for me, I had a specific purpose for them, and the price was wallet-friendly (for Chanel). But the fabric, especially on the Jacket, is a bit worn/fuzzy/pilling and I have seen other pieces online that look faded, so I would be careful with black. Pictures don't always show those details of wear and use. 

For a first piece, I would wait and get something that makes you excited to own it. I would recommend waiting for newer pieces as the cut will be fresher than the '08 you pictured here.


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers,
> 
> you will usually only find me in the bag section, but after lurking this thread for a pretty long time (and admiring how easily you combine Chanel jackets in your daily life), I've started considering buying my first jacket as well. I tried on a couple of jackets in the boutique on Monday and my lovely SA brought a very classic LBJ which she had ordered for another client who then opted for a jacket with pearls instead. It honestly didn't wow me (hook fastening, short, very classic, a bit boxy) and I was not yet ready to spend €6k on a jacket I wasn't entirely convinced about. I'm actually on a tight budget as my fiancée and I just broke up and even though most furniture is mine, I will be the one moving and we all know how cost-intensive a move can be (need to buy a new kitchen, washing machine...:/ ).
> 
> To make a looooooooong story short, I found this combo on a vintage site. It's a classic but fitted black jacket with hook fastening and the matching skirt from 08A. I could get it for 900€ (approx. 1000$) but wouldn't be able to return it (I know I'll have to bring it to my local tailor anyway). However, I am aware most of you suggest NOT to purchase jackets older than 5 years. This one is in pristine condition and looks like a steal to me but would still appreciate everyone's opinion. Is this a timeless classic? I am only 162cm (5'3'') and petite. I mainly dress for the office where I tend to work AND live but we can dress up or down so you'll find everything from jeans and boots to sleek pants and ruffled shirts in my wardrobe. Colourwise, I am open for experiments but figured I couldn't get wrong with black.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any suggestions/help/advice!
> View attachment 3842904
> View attachment 3842905
> View attachment 3842906
> View attachment 3842907
> View attachment 3842908


Hello Pinkorchid20, I agree with the advice of others here.  I notice that the tag appears quite worn, so I think the suit may not be in pristine condition after all.  Condition is subjective, and you would probably get what you pay for with this suit (most of the useful life already gone from it).  I have purchased new from the boutique as well as new from resale, and I would recommend either shopping the sales at the end of the season or purchasing a new item from resale.  I have attempted to buy "pristine condition" via resale in the past, and even if there were no flaws the fabric was much flatter and just appeared used after all, so that is a risky way to go, especially if no returns are allowed.  New via resale would still be similar to the "on sale" price for a classic style, but it is well worth it because the item will last you for years longer than if it were preworn.


----------



## pigleto972001

The face of cruise wearing the grey Sophia 
Marine Vacth.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3843210
> 
> 
> The face of cruise wearing the grey Sophia
> Marine Vacth.



She's absolutely stunning.


----------



## pigleto972001

She is perfect for their cruise campaign


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> Hi everyone!  I was wondering whether anyone had wardrobe advice for business travel in Hong Kong.  I'll be there all next week and it looks like the weather will be warm and rainy.  I've never been to HK and don't have a great sense of the dress code, and I'm trying to figure out what will make the most sense given that it will be hot outdoors and presumably very air-conditioned indoors.  I was thinking about taking my two Data Center jackets and a bunch of cropped black pants and some solid-color sleeveless blouses.  Does that sound right or will I feel out of place not wearing skirts and dresses?  I'll be in meetings all day and attending dinners at night; dress code for everything is business formal.  Any advice from this very chic crowd would be much appreciated.  Thank you!


I don't know if this will help, but I was in Tokyo a couple of weeks ago and the weather was the same as you are describing.  Cropped pants were very popular and definitely more so than long pants. I saw many skirts, but dresses, not so much.   I saw more pretty blouses tucked into the pants than sleeveless, but I always find that sleeveless is the better option when wearing a Chanel jacket.  I do think you should take the jackets since this is a business trip and I think that is always the expected look.  If you have one black jacket, I think that would be a safe choice to take along as well and you can dress it up with jewelry for evening.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> She's absolutely stunning.



She's ethereal [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The cruise jacket. I'm not sure I'll like it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3843111



Disappointing [emoji57]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear Chanel lovers,
> 
> you will usually only find me in the bag section, but after lurking this thread for a pretty long time (and admiring how easily you combine Chanel jackets in your daily life), I've started considering buying my first jacket as well. I tried on a couple of jackets in the boutique on Monday and my lovely SA brought a very classic LBJ which she had ordered for another client who then opted for a jacket with pearls instead. It honestly didn't wow me (hook fastening, short, very classic, a bit boxy) and I was not yet ready to spend €6k on a jacket I wasn't entirely convinced about. I'm actually on a tight budget as my fiancée and I just broke up and even though most furniture is mine, I will be the one moving and we all know how cost-intensive a move can be (need to buy a new kitchen, washing machine...:/ ).
> 
> To make a looooooooong story short, I found this combo on a vintage site. It's a classic but fitted black jacket with hook fastening and the matching skirt from 08A. I could get it for 900€ (approx. 1000$) but wouldn't be able to return it (I know I'll have to bring it to my local tailor anyway). However, I am aware most of you suggest NOT to purchase jackets older than 5 years. This one is in pristine condition and looks like a steal to me but would still appreciate everyone's opinion. Is this a timeless classic? I am only 162cm (5'3'') and petite. I mainly dress for the office where I tend to work AND live but we can dress up or down so you'll find everything from jeans and boots to sleek pants and ruffled shirts in my wardrobe. Colourwise, I am open for experiments but figured I couldn't get wrong with black.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any suggestions/help/advice!
> View attachment 3842904
> View attachment 3842905
> View attachment 3842906
> View attachment 3842907
> View attachment 3842908



It looks cute but pricey for a suit that's not typically Chanel IMO. I sold off most of my preloved Chanel I got before. If you're more patient than me you'll find better combinations new or as new maybe slightly more expensive.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's cool enough today to wear my new belted jacket. And for snowball my vca Paris pendant peaking out.
> 
> View attachment 3842152
> View attachment 3842153



Absolutely elegant !


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The cruise jacket. I'm not sure I'll like it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3843111



Interesting how the arms and waist are the same length. Maybe it’s a bad angle  it does seem capelike in the back. Not too long before we see it IRL


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> PinkOrchid, contrary to very valid advice I have received, I have purchased an '08/09 jacket and cashmere dress, but they were a generic cut/style that I knew would work for me, I had a specific purpose for them, and the price was wallet-friendly (for Chanel). But the fabric, especially on the Jacket, is a bit worn/fuzzy/pilling and I have seen other pieces online that look faded, so I would be careful with black. Pictures don't always show those details of wear and use.
> 
> For a first piece, I would wait and get something that makes you excited to own it. I would recommend waiting for newer pieces as the cut will be fresher than the '08 you pictured here.





nicole0612 said:


> Hello Pinkorchid20, I agree with the advice of others here.  I notice that the tag appears quite worn, so I think the suit may not be in pristine condition after all.  Condition is subjective, and you would probably get what you pay for with this suit (most of the useful life already gone from it).  I have purchased new from the boutique as well as new from resale, and I would recommend either shopping the sales at the end of the season or purchasing a new item from resale.  I have attempted to buy "pristine condition" via resale in the past, and even if there were no flaws the fabric was much flatter and just appeared used after all, so that is a risky way to go, especially if no returns are allowed.  New via resale would still be similar to the "on sale" price for a classic style, but it is well worth it because the item will last you for years longer than if it were preworn.



Thank you both for your advice - truly appreciated suggestions from Chanel jacket experts. Your points make perfect sense to me and I trust your expertise and experience. And yes, I know not everyone treats their belongings with the same level of care...I will not purchase the jacket and instead will just wait for the next sale (or the one after). In the meanwhile, I'll continue admiring your looks - so inspiring!). So many beautiful styles!

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## pigleto972001

^ good choice !!! I think getting a new item at a good price for your first piece works great. Then you can always look at preloved later when you feel more comfortable about the pieces. I hope you find something you love soon !!!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Dear all,

Just like PinkOrchard, I have been following this wonderful thread for a while (even though I am more active in the jewelry sectors usually) and admire your looks.  I started the thought of getting my first Chanel LBJ at the start of this year.  But I saw nothing I liked over the summer sale and got sidetracked by something else after, I still haven't purchased one yet.  Reading the thread is so wonderful and helpful as I get to see so many possibilities of Chanel jackets.

Recently as I was going through the thread I saw this jacket and fell in love.  So classic and timeless.  I believe there're more than one member here have it.  I am wondering which season was it and is it still possible to locate one?  I don't have a regular SA  as I purchased all my Chanel bags overseas and I seldom look at RTW.  Could any of you advice me the game of purchasing Chanel jacket?


----------



## nicole0612

Pigletto look!  You are style inspiration!! xoxo


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Pigletto look!  You are style inspiration!! xoxo


And I'm considered an expert with other people on this thread. *giggle* 

I feel like I've graduated to first grade. Not in kindergarten any more.


----------



## luckylove

Genie27 said:


> And I'm considered an expert with other people on this thread. *giggle*
> 
> I feel like I've graduated to first grade. Not in kindergarten any more.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ohhh that’s me lol
View attachment 3843682


Same jacket jeans and Paris Rome shoes 

Mirrorbeyond, welcome ! The jacket is from last prefall. It has sold out from the stores I believe. I was only able to get mine from Nordstrom’s this summer bc a lady had bought it a year ago and surprisingly had never worn it. She returned it a year later ! and I was able to get it albeit at full price. Some resellers online sell it occasionally but at a decent markup. The original was 4800. It’s hard bc he doesn’t do a four pocket black jacket often. Hopefully you can find it or he can make another one soon


----------



## pigleto972001

In case the pic didn’t show


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685


Great outfit! The jacket fits you perfectly


----------



## mirrorbeyond

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685


This jacket is just dream!  Do you mind sharing the tag/model so that I can search online?  Really appreciate it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Let me see if I can find it ! [emoji106]

Thanks Genie


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685



I love this photo of you! so casually chic!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks lucky love 

Here is the tag.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks lucky love
> 
> Here is the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843700



You are the best pigleto!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685


Absolutely stunning! This goes so well with the beautiful shoes.


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685



You look amazing! Love the jacket and the shoes.


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685



The shoes are just Perfect with this jacket


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> I don't know if this will help, but I was in Tokyo a couple of weeks ago and the weather was the same as you are describing.  Cropped pants were very popular and definitely more so than long pants. I saw many skirts, but dresses, not so much.   I saw more pretty blouses tucked into the pants than sleeveless, but I always find that sleeveless is the better option when wearing a Chanel jacket.  I do think you should take the jackets since this is a business trip and I think that is always the expected look.  If you have one black jacket, I think that would be a safe choice to take along as well and you can dress it up with jewelry for evening.


Thank you @gracekelly and @miss argile for the excellent and extremely helpful advice!  It is much appreciated!!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> In case the pic didn’t show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3843685


Insanely chic.  This is one of my favorite looks on you yet, Pigleto (and that is saying something!).


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> I don't know if this will help, but I was in Tokyo a couple of weeks ago and the weather was the same as you are describing.  Cropped pants were very popular and definitely more so than long pants. I saw many skirts, but dresses, not so much.   I saw more pretty blouses tucked into the pants than sleeveless, but I always find that sleeveless is the better option when wearing a Chanel jacket.  I do think you should take the jackets since this is a business trip and I think that is always the expected look.  If you have one black jacket, I think that would be a safe choice to take along as well and you can dress it up with jewelry for evening.


PS:  It's a good thing I always travel carry-on for work.  Can you imagine checking a bag with two jackets in it?  Even with insurance I'd still be antsy as heck.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The cruise jacket. I'm not sure I'll like it. [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 3843111



Ooh now I'm doubting this one too. It looks very swingy on her. Usually CdM can not go wrong but the jacket and hair combo makes her look very wide!


----------



## ailoveresale

Some recent looks - first, my LBJ as my travel companion, I didn't end up wearing it to the wedding but I did wear it throughout the rest of my trip including rehearsal dinner







And my cruise LBJ, this is the standard casual outfit I wear it with:


----------



## ms piggy

@pigleto972001 @ailoveresale both of you look absolutely smashing in your LBJs!


----------



## ms piggy

Took the Robot jacket on my recent Europe trip. It kept me warm, cosy and hopefully looking chic. Here are some pics taken in Venice.


----------



## Flowerlily

Marie Claire Australia - Cruise jacket


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Took the Robot jacket on my recent Europe trip. It kept me warm, cosy and hopefully looking chic. Here are some pics taken in Venice.
> 
> View attachment 3844207
> View attachment 3844208
> View attachment 3844210



Very chic! Effortlessly so


----------



## nicole0612

ms piggy said:


> Took the Robot jacket on my recent Europe trip. It kept me warm, cosy and hopefully looking chic. Here are some pics taken in Venice.
> 
> View attachment 3844207
> View attachment 3844208
> View attachment 3844210


So many looks and the Robot transitions perfectly.  You look great.  I hope you had a wonderful vacation


----------



## 911snowball

Navy coat from a few years ago. Perfect for today as we are back to warmer temps. Pbp, this is like a knee length version of our spring jacket, very useful!


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3844294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy coat from a few years ago. Perfect for today as we are back to warmer temps. Pbp, this is like a knee length version of our spring jacket, very useful!



Oh yes. I love it! A great piece. 

It's so hot out. I hope they have some good pieces to wear in warm weather for cruise and spring. I told my SA to tell the buyers to be on the lookout.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Some recent looks - first, my LBJ as my travel companion, I didn't end up wearing it to the wedding but I did wear it throughout the rest of my trip including rehearsal dinner
> View attachment 3844132
> 
> View attachment 3844138
> 
> View attachment 3844137
> 
> 
> And my cruise LBJ, this is the standard casual outfit I wear it with:
> View attachment 3844133


Looks great especially with your Gabrielle!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ailoveresale love the black LBJ. Looks so comfortable and [emoji41][emoji106][emoji106]

Ms piggy love the robot on you. Very chic 

911snowball, nice look and love the brooch


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Ladies I need your advise pls!

I saw a few nice jackets in my local vintage shop.  There are two I really like but they have totally different styles...  I really cannot decide which one is better.  This will be my first Chanel jacket so I want something more classic and easy to wear.  Would really love to hear what you think ladies 

The first one is suede and has a more casual look. It is from 07.

The second one is a four-pocket long jacket.  It wasn't the style I was looking for (as I was looking for a shorter one) but the cutting fits me very well button up or down and it just feels more classic.  It has a matching skirt in the shop and it also fits me perfectly.  So it really feels right.  However I feel it's a bit too formal and I am looking for something I can wear both for work and for weekends (more for weekends maybe).  The jacket and skirt are very old they are actually from 1995... but the condition looks good except for some worn-out at a couple of buttons.  (Btw I do prefer the first jackets buttons to this one)

Which one would you pick as your first Chanel jacket?  The price difference is actually 1k as the second one is more substantial.  They are 2k vs 3k...


----------



## Genie27

ms piggy said:


> Took the Robot jacket on my recent Europe trip. It kept me warm, cosy and hopefully looking chic. Here are some pics taken in Venice.
> 
> View attachment 3844207
> View attachment 3844208
> View attachment 3844210


Very chic! It's so nice to see these clothes on vacation. The jacket looks so versatile and easy.


----------



## lulilu

You look terrific!  What size is your Gabrielle?  Love it on you; my favorite color combo.


----------



## EmileH

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies I need your advise pls!
> 
> I saw a few nice jackets in my local vintage shop.  There are two I really like but they have totally different styles...  I really cannot decide which one is better.  This will be my first Chanel jacket so I want something more classic and easy to wear.  Would really love to hear what you think ladies
> 
> The first one is suede and has a more casual look. It is from 07.
> 
> The second one is a four-pocket long jacket.  It wasn't the style I was looking for (as I was looking for a shorter one) but the cutting fits me very well button up or down and it just feels more classic.  It has a matching skirt in the shop and it also fits me perfectly.  So it really feels right.  However I feel it's a bit too formal and I am looking for something I can wear both for work and for weekends (more for weekends maybe).  The jacket and skirt are very old they are actually from 1995... but the condition looks good except for some worn-out at a couple of buttons.  (Btw I do prefer the first jackets buttons to this one)
> 
> Which one would you pick as your first Chanel jacket?  The price difference is actually 1k as the second one ih more substantial.  They are 2k vs 3k...



I like the shorter one better on you. But you have to be able to deal with suede. I have a non Chanel suede jacket that is tricky to wear. If there is even the threat of a rain drop it has to stay at home.


----------



## baghag21

Here are some close up pics of the Greece white jacket, which the RTW buyer shared few months after her buying trip.  I only just recalled I had these photos.  The tweed is called a luminous tweed and it has a sheen.  The regular tweed is more matte.


----------



## baghag21

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies I need your advise pls!
> 
> I saw a few nice jackets in my local vintage shop.  There are two I really like but they have totally different styles...  I really cannot decide which one is better.  This will be my first Chanel jacket so I want something more classic and easy to wear.  Would really love to hear what you think ladies
> 
> The first one is suede and has a more casual look. It is from 07.
> 
> The second one is a four-pocket long jacket.  It wasn't the style I was looking for (as I was looking for a shorter one) but the cutting fits me very well button up or down and it just feels more classic.  It has a matching skirt in the shop and it also fits me perfectly.  So it really feels right.  However I feel it's a bit too formal and I am looking for something I can wear both for work and for weekends (more for weekends maybe).  The jacket and skirt are very old they are actually from 1995... but the condition looks good except for some worn-out at a couple of buttons.  (Btw I do prefer the first jackets buttons to this one)
> 
> Which one would you pick as your first Chanel jacket?  The price difference is actually 1k as the second one is more substantial.  They are 2k vs 3k...



The shorter length is more flattering and may be more versatile as it can be dressed up and down easily.

Personally I like the 4-pocket style jacket as it seems more quintessentially Chanel with the 4-pockets, tweed and buttons.  It does seem more formal especially with the skirt but it can be casual over a nautical white/navy tee and jeans, tailored shorts or a denim skirt.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the shorter one better on you. But you have to be able to deal with suede. I have a non Chanel suede jacket that is tricky to wear. If there is even the threat of a rain drop it has to stay at home.



I do have a non-Chanel suede jacket which I don’t feel I need to take extra care of.  But this suede Chanel jacket does feel a bit “older” than the second one even though it’s actually almost 10 years younger than the second one!  That probably tells me that it’s not an easy one to maintain...  You have a good point PBP!  Thank you!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

baghag21 said:


> The shorter length is more flattering and may be more versatile as it can be dressed up and down easily.
> 
> Personally I like the 4-pocket style jacket as it seems more quintessentially Chanel with the 4-pockets, tweed and buttons.  It does seem more formal especially with the skirt but it can be casual over a nautical white/navy tee and jeans, tailored shorts or a denim skirt.



This is exactly how I feel... the shorter one is easier to wear every day.  While the 4-pocket one just feels more classic and more “Chanel”...  and I do love the skirt and since it’s relatively less expensive than the jacket I almost wanted to bring it home right away with me!  Of course I won’t wear them together as it’s too formal but the skirt by itself is a nice piece.

And another thing I am wondering is that... is it really worth the money for 3k to buy such an old jacket?  Or I should wait for the new season to buy something I like for a higher price?


----------



## nicole0612

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies I need your advise pls!
> 
> I saw a few nice jackets in my local vintage shop.  There are two I really like but they have totally different styles...  I really cannot decide which one is better.  This will be my first Chanel jacket so I want something more classic and easy to wear.  Would really love to hear what you think ladies
> 
> The first one is suede and has a more casual look. It is from 07.
> 
> The second one is a four-pocket long jacket.  It wasn't the style I was looking for (as I was looking for a shorter one) but the cutting fits me very well button up or down and it just feels more classic.  It has a matching skirt in the shop and it also fits me perfectly.  So it really feels right.  However I feel it's a bit too formal and I am looking for something I can wear both for work and for weekends (more for weekends maybe).  The jacket and skirt are very old they are actually from 1995... but the condition looks good except for some worn-out at a couple of buttons.  (Btw I do prefer the first jackets buttons to this one)
> 
> Which one would you pick as your first Chanel jacket?  The price difference is actually 1k as the second one is more substantial.  They are 2k vs 3k...





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like the shorter one better on you. But you have to be able to deal with suede. I have a non Chanel suede jacket that is tricky to wear. If there is even the threat of a rain drop it has to stay at home.


I agree, I like the shape of the first one on you, it fits you very well and I like the length.  I feel that you should wait and find one that is somewhere in between for your first jacket.  I would go for the shape of the first jacket, but in a tweed, then it will transition easier between work and casual.  If you really want to get one of these, I would get the first one.  I do like that it appears to have tweed trim around the suede; but as PbP mentions, you will have to be careful of the weather.


----------



## nicole0612

baghag21 said:


> Here are some close up pics of the Greece white jacket, which the RTW buyer shared few months after her buying trip.  I only just recalled I had these photos.  The tweed is called a luminous tweed and it has a sheen.  The regular tweed is more matte.
> 
> View attachment 3844653
> View attachment 3844654
> View attachment 3844655
> View attachment 3844656
> View attachment 3844657


Thanks for posting these photos!  Is this one on your wishlist for cruise?


----------



## pigleto972001

Mirror I think the long jacket is so pretty. It would work well w many bottoms. However it is a bit expensive for preowned I think? It all depends how much you’re willing to spend  if it was a perfect length it could be worth it. Only you can decide its worth to you 

The suede one is a great length but I’d be leery about the fabric personally. 

The cruise jacket is so pretty ! The cut is interesting. I am looking forward to seeing y’all try it and to try it myself. The back is like a cape. I’m a sloucher so that may not look too good on me. Thanks for those pics.


----------



## gracekelly

mirrorbeyond said:


> This is exactly how I feel... the shorter one is easier to wear every day.  While the 4-pocket one just feels more classic and more “Chanel”...  and I do love the skirt and since it’s relatively less expensive than the jacket I almost wanted to bring it home right away with me!  Of course I won’t wear them together as it’s too formal but the skirt by itself is a nice piece.
> 
> And another thing I am wondering is that... is it really worth the money for 3k to buy such an old jacket?  Or I should wait for the new season to buy something I like for a higher price?


Not worth it. Too old.   If it was a truly iconic  collectible recognized piece that would be another issue.


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Here are some close up pics of the Greece white jacket, which the RTW buyer shared few months after her buying trip.  I only just recalled I had these photos.  The tweed is called a luminous tweed and it has a sheen.  The regular tweed is more matte.
> 
> View attachment 3844653
> View attachment 3844654
> View attachment 3844655
> View attachment 3844656
> View attachment 3844657



Thank you my dear 
These are wonderful photos 
Very excited about cruise


----------



## TankerToad

Love this Cruise jacket as well


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Someone here bought this from current season 
This was taken at the chanel show - doesn't she look amazing in this suit ?


----------



## ms piggy

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies I need your advise pls!
> 
> I saw a few nice jackets in my local vintage shop.  There are two I really like but they have totally different styles...  I really cannot decide which one is better.  This will be my first Chanel jacket so I want something more classic and easy to wear.  Would really love to hear what you think ladies
> 
> The first one is suede and has a more casual look. It is from 07.
> 
> The second one is a four-pocket long jacket.  It wasn't the style I was looking for (as I was looking for a shorter one) but the cutting fits me very well button up or down and it just feels more classic.  It has a matching skirt in the shop and it also fits me perfectly.  So it really feels right.  However I feel it's a bit too formal and I am looking for something I can wear both for work and for weekends (more for weekends maybe).  The jacket and skirt are very old they are actually from 1995... but the condition looks good except for some worn-out at a couple of buttons.  (Btw I do prefer the first jackets buttons to this one)
> 
> Which one would you pick as your first Chanel jacket?  The price difference is actually 1k as the second one is more substantial.  They are 2k vs 3k...


 
I would pass on both as clearly neither are what you are seeking for. The shorter jacket is flattering but it is suede. The longer length is cut too matronly. I would wait for better ones to come along or even sale pieces from the boutique which would cost not that much more.


----------



## ms piggy

baghag21 said:


> Here are some close up pics of the Greece white jacket, which the RTW buyer shared few months after her buying trip.  I only just recalled I had these photos.  The tweed is called a luminous tweed and it has a sheen.  The regular tweed is more matte.
> 
> View attachment 3844653
> View attachment 3844654
> View attachment 3844655
> View attachment 3844656
> View attachment 3844657





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3844746
> View attachment 3844747
> 
> Love this Cruise jacket as well



Thanks for sharing the pics. Not so sure if I like the sheen on the owl jacket but I'm loving the long one. Looks fab on Liu Wen.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Very chic! Effortlessly so





nicole0612 said:


> So many looks and the Robot transitions perfectly.  You look great.  I hope you had a wonderful vacation





pigleto972001 said:


> Ms piggy love the robot on you. Very chic





Genie27 said:


> Very chic! It's so nice to see these clothes on vacation. The jacket looks so versatile and easy.



Thank you dear ladies for your kind words. We had a grand time eating (and drinking) our way through Northern Italy from the Piedmonte to Emilia-Romagna regions. Had the best pastas ever!


----------



## Baglover121

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3844746
> View attachment 3844747
> 
> Love this Cruise jacket as well



I just adore Liu Wen, everything looks effortless on her ,


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> Here are some close up pics of the Greece white jacket, which the RTW buyer shared few months after her buying trip.  I only just recalled I had these photos.  The tweed is called a luminous tweed and it has a sheen.  The regular tweed is more matte.
> 
> View attachment 3844653
> View attachment 3844654
> View attachment 3844655
> View attachment 3844656
> View attachment 3844657



It looks very nice as a suit. I'm going to try it.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Thank you everyone for your kind advice!  Ok I decided to pass on both and (im)patiently wait for the true love one to come to my life...

Meanwhile I will continue to read here and admire all your lady’s amazing jackets!


----------



## DA Club

TankerToad said:


> Someone here bought this from current season
> This was taken at the chanel show - doesn't she look amazing in this suit ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844753



It was me! I got this jacket. Actually I just picked it up from alterations yesterday so will show modeling pics soon. She looks amazing in the suit!


----------



## 911snowball

DA, this jacket is at my boutique and I have been considering it. Are you happy with the shoulder alterations?  I do not care for the big shoulders on this jacket as sold originally but really like this houndstooth pattern.


----------



## DA Club

Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.

I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.

Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!


----------



## DA Club

911snowball said:


> DA, this jacket is at my boutique and I have been considering it. Are you happy with the shoulder alterations?  I do not care for the big shoulders on this jacket as sold originally but really like this houndstooth pattern.



Hi! I'm happy with how fitted the jacket is now but still undecided on the shoulders. They reduced it but still seems big to me. My SA said to just try it out and they will happily remove the pads if I still don't like it. You should definitely try it on though!


----------



## TankerToad

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



You look amazing on everything!
Love Especially the houndstooth!
You truly ROCK it


----------



## TankerToad

TankerToad said:


> You look amazing on everything!
> Love Especially the houndstooth!
> You truly ROCK it



And the Sophia is made for you [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

Your new jacket on display


----------



## pigleto972001

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



I love the houndstooth on you ! I think the larger shoulders work on it even after alterations. It balances out the collar. But can try w smaller pads even or maybe no pads 

I LOVE the Sophia ! I keep going back to it. The grey one is pretty but the black one just makes my heart go pitter patter LOL.  I don’t need two black jackets do I?


----------



## lulilu

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



I love each one on you.  Such different looks.  The Sophia is so chic yet feminine.


----------



## pigleto972001

I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think


----------



## Flowerlily

^That's my second choice after the mandarin color jacket. A lovely jacket I would like to try also. I share you're concerns, hopefully it's better in real life. In my memory I've seen it in another pic somewhere on the internet and it looked better than in this pic.

Edit: I've found the pic, yes that one pigleto972001!


----------



## pigleto972001

Probably this one he he.


----------



## 911snowball

I like the color, the three quarter sleeves (a personal favorite) for warm weather and the versatility of this piece. I could see throwing it on easily over pants, dresses and skirts for the office.  It is a good neutral. I have mentally earmarked this piece along with the white suit. I see getting a lot of wear from this item, good return on investment.  This, of course, is just me self-enabling but a girl needs her Chanel.  I am not sure if the seamstresses could do much with the ruching but it might just be possible to reduce it a bit, which could have a significant impact.  Do you know what the back looks like?


----------



## Baglover121

I'm after this jacket too! The  ruching  is what I like about it,


----------



## Flowerlily

A pic of the back:


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Flowerlily- I like it!


----------



## pigleto972001

The ruching gives it character. Think it’s very versatile. Would be cute with a lot of things  

Aiiiiieeee.


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



This houndstooth is sensational on you! This one is really special.
Of course black Sophia is an absolute classic and gorgeous.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845303
> 
> It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think


To me those seams on the shoulders make her look like she's wearing a backpack.


----------



## argcdg

Flowerlily said:


> A pic of the back:


Hm, she *is* wearing a backpack!


----------



## DA Club

TankerToad said:


> You look amazing on everything!
> Love Especially the houndstooth!
> You truly ROCK it





pigleto972001 said:


> I love the houndstooth on you ! I think the larger shoulders work on it even after alterations. It balances out the collar. But can try w smaller pads even or maybe no pads
> 
> I LOVE the Sophia ! I keep going back to it. The grey one is pretty but the black one just makes my heart go pitter patter LOL.  I don’t need two black jackets do I?





lulilu said:


> I love each one on you.  Such different looks.  The Sophia is so chic yet feminine.






nicole0612 said:


> This houndstooth is sensational on you! This one is really special.
> Of course black Sophia is an absolute classic and gorgeous.



Thanks everyone for your kind words! Pigleto, you have the Paris Rome, right? I love that one! I personally wouldn't get two black jackets but they definitely do wear differently!



pigleto972001 said:


> I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845303
> 
> It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think



Love this jacket! It's the only one that I have an eye out for from Cruise.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845303
> 
> It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think



This was my favorite jacket from the collection immediately after seeing it in the runway show!


----------



## baghag21

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



Wow.  All amazingly beautiful pieces on you.  I love the houndstooth.


----------



## chaneljewel

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183


The pink mohair is so pretty but I couldn't stand the pilling.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845303
> 
> It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think


This is the jacket that I want too, pigleto.   I really like it.


----------



## klynneann

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183


The houndstooth looks amazing on you! And I love that pretty dress you have on under the beautiful Sofia jacket.


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3844751


The sweater cardigan in the back (far right) looks very tempting to me...


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> Took the Robot jacket on my recent Europe trip. It kept me warm, cosy and hopefully looking chic. Here are some pics taken in Venice.
> 
> View attachment 3844207
> View attachment 3844208
> View attachment 3844210


This looks so great on you.  I love how you've treated it almost like a coat, just kind of tossing it on over your outfit for the day.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket jeans and slingbacks combo


----------



## ms piggy

DA Club said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  Here's my houndstooth jacket after alterations, I absolutely LOVE this jacket. It's a lot more fitted now but the shoulders are still kind big even after they reduced it.
> 
> I also had the opportunity to try on the pink mohair jacket. I wanted to love it but just not sure this will fit into my lifestyle and also worried about the durability of mohair. Mostly likely it's a pass for me.
> 
> Lastly posting my outfit for the day, wearing the Sofia jacket. Have a great weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845184
> 
> View attachment 3845182
> 
> View attachment 3845183



The houndstooth is amazing on you, the pink mohair is pretty and of course the Sofia is classic. Would love to see more pics of the houndstooth in action. 



pigleto972001 said:


> I am curious about this jacket for cruise but a little concerned about the ruching and the shoulders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3845303
> 
> It will be 5050 I believe. What do you ladies think



I really like how this jacket translate in real life. I think I'm now leaning towards this more than the one with mandarin collar and owl button since the latter has shiny fabric.


----------



## ms piggy

klynneann said:


> This looks so great on you.  I love how you've treated it almost like a coat, just kind of tossing it on over your outfit for the day.



Thank you kindly. I was initially concern about mixing the tweed with other patterns but I decided to be nonchalant about it and just went with the flow. I wore it with the pink tweed skirt to see my SA in Cambon. Thankfully she likes the outfit.


----------



## ms piggy

Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action. 

Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me. 

I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686



Lovely choices. Thanks for sharing all of your beautiful photos. You look wonderful in all of them. Love how you mixed the colors and fabric.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3845635
> 
> 
> Love the jacket jeans and slingbacks combo


Love this!  This is my ultimate weekend look!


----------



## baghag21

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686



Looking fab.  Happy that you found the Larkie. [emoji2]


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> Thank you kindly. I was initially concern about mixing the tweed with other patterns but I decided to be nonchalant about it and just went with the flow. I wore it with the pink tweed skirt to see my SA in Cambon. Thankfully she likes the outfit.
> View attachment 3845678


I love it!


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686


These all look so good on you!  I love that cardigan...


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686



Twins again 
You look nothing short of splendid 
Can't think of a better brand ambassador- 
Thank you for sharing your journey, my dear friend 
Your photos are always appreciated [emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686


The Larkie and the cardie are perfect for you.  The Larkie is so much easier to wear than the big shoulder jackets.


----------



## chaneljewel

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686


Love the cardigan!   I've never seen it but would like to find it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the cardi too. I have seen it at the chanel nyc boutique I think in soho. 

The Larkie, is that the lighter grey shorter jacket ?


----------



## smileygirl

I love that cardigan too but they are all sold out in my size.  I didn't see it till too late.  

Cuba jacket with camellia brooch from last season.


----------



## may3545

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3845635
> 
> 
> Love the jacket jeans and slingbacks combo


I loved this jacket and it fit great. I didn't buy it because the delicate trim was already pulling when I was trying it on. =(


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh sigh. When I tried it the lapel rolled over after it was hooked. The hooks would have to be moved.


----------



## ailoveresale

I just bought the cardigan with tweed trim in hunter green, it has the same tweed trim as the Larkie jacket. I think the grey has a metallic sheen to it? At least the one I saw did.


----------



## ms piggy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Lovely choices. Thanks for sharing all of your beautiful photos. You look wonderful in all of them. Love how you mixed the colors and fabric.





baghag21 said:


> Looking fab.  Happy that you found the Larkie. [emoji2]





klynneann said:


> I love it!





klynneann said:


> These all look so good on you!  I love that cardigan...





TankerToad said:


> Twins again
> You look nothing short of splendid
> Can't think of a better brand ambassador-
> Thank you for sharing your journey, my dear friend
> Your photos are always appreciated [emoji173]️





gracekelly said:


> The Larkie and the cardie are perfect for you.  The Larkie is so much easier to wear than the big shoulder jackets.





chaneljewel said:


> Love the cardigan!   I've never seen it but would like to find it.





pigleto972001 said:


> Love the cardi too. I have seen it at the chanel nyc boutique I think in soho.
> 
> The Larkie, is that the lighter grey shorter jacket ?



Thank you for letting me share and pardon the deluge of photos. I don't get to wear most of my jackets at home, so making opportune use of the travel to temperate regions. Chanel rtw makes travelling a breeze. The knits pieces travel really well, no crumpling/ironing. The cardigans are both functional and add to outfits.

@chaneljewel here is the tag for the cardigan. I first tried it in Turin (a small but friendly boutique) but was a size 40. It was also sold out in Cambon but my SA had it transferred from Printemps. I am sure it is still out there. Fingers crossed. The fit and length is perfect. A classic Chanel cardigan.


@pigleto972001 yes, we called it the Larkie after the tpfer, who is a huge CC jacket collector, when she added it to her collection. When I first tried it, the back of the collar itches me, however, subsequent trying didn't. I find shorter jackets with round collar work best for me.


----------



## ms piggy

ailoveresale said:


> I just bought the cardigan with tweed trim in hunter green, it has the same tweed trim as the Larkie jacket. I think the grey has a metallic sheen to it? At least the one I saw did.



Yes, the grey has a metallic sheen and is sparkly under direct lighting. Hard to tell from photos. I tried the matching dress and you can see the the sparkles where the light hits. It isn't so sparkly in natural lighting. Both the cardigan and dress don't itch thankfully. 

I haven't seen the hunter green in person but it is really pretty in picture. Do share pics.


----------



## ailoveresale

ms piggy said:


> Yes, the grey has a metallic sheen and is sparkly under direct lighting. Hard to tell from photos. I tried the matching dress and you can see the the sparkles where the light hits. It isn't so sparkly in natural lighting. Both the cardigan and dress don't itch thankfully.
> 
> I haven't seen the hunter green in person but it is really pretty in picture. Do share pics.
> View attachment 3846655



That dress is so pretty! I haven't seen it in any stores here. They had to transfer the green cardigan in my size from another store but will definitely post pics when it comes in. [emoji5].


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nice styling for a dress coat.


----------



## eagle1002us

Karenaellen said:


> Nice styling for a dress coat.


I love this coat.  Who  is the maker?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

eagle1002us said:


> I love this coat.  Who  is the maker?


Gary Graham


----------



## jdckat

Ladies you all have amazing collections here! It's really a slippery slope with Chanel jackets I can feel it!

I'm relatively new to Chanel rtw, haven't got that many pieces yet. Forgive me if I'm asking an obvious questions, I have researched and haven't got an answer. Is there a different between tweed and fantasy tweed?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## smileygirl

ailoveresale said:


> I just bought the cardigan with tweed trim in hunter green, it has the same tweed trim as the Larkie jacket. I think the grey has a metallic sheen to it? At least the one I saw did.



What do you ladies think of twinsets?. I bought the green sweater and am thinking about buying this green matching cardigan as well.  I am hesitant since I already have the green sweater but there is no other colour available in my side and I LOVE this cardigan.  I haven't work a twinset since the 90s!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I bought this little Cucinelli cashmere hoodie to wear under my Chanel jackets when I'm going for a dressed down look.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looking forward to seeing the green cardi 

I think a twinset is classic. Can wear together or apart  if you love the color go for it 

Cuci cashmere is so soft. I like the idea of a hoodie under a chanel jacket !!!


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this little Cucinelli cashmere hoodie to wear under my Chanel jackets when I'm going for a dressed down look.



This is an excellent idea. You will look great. More casual, but still well dressed.


----------



## ms piggy

smileygirl said:


> What do you ladies think of twinsets?. I bought the green sweater and am thinking about buying this green matching cardigan as well.  I am hesitant since I already have the green sweater but there is no other colour available in my side and I LOVE this cardigan.  I haven't work a twinset since the 90s!



I am not adverse to twinsets. I wear it to work but mine are mostly dark colours. If the grey dress make it to sales, I would grab it. 



Karenaellen said:


> I bought this little Cucinelli cashmere hoodie to wear under my Chanel jackets when I'm going for a dressed down look.



Do share a mod pic!


----------



## argcdg

I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?


----------



## argcdg

Here is a truly awful modeling pic. Excuse the random black tee and jeans - I will wear this with a-line skirts when I’m back in real life.


----------



## smileygirl

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?


I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.


----------



## Flowerlily

Wow, you both look terrific!


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?



I think this is a classic. I bought it because it fills a gap that the classic 4 pocket style I own won't cover. Principally flare skirts or dresses and some high waisted pencil skirts. The jacket holds up well and I don't think I will ever regret getting it. The peplum adds interest. The shoulders are strong but not excessively IMO. It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.



Looks perfect, congrats [emoji324]. A cardigan always seems more attractive to get.


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> I think this is a classic. I bought it because it fills a gap that the classic 4 pocket style I own won't cover. Principally flare skirts or dresses and some high waisted pencil skirts. The jacket holds up well and I don't think I will ever regret getting it. The peplum adds interest. The shoulders are strong but not excessively IMO. It looks gorgeous on you!


@Pourquoipas Thank you! I remember when you modeled it - I loved it on you and have been thinking about it since!


----------



## Baglover121

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.



Good choice, 
Looks great worn by itself


----------



## Genie27

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a truly awful modeling pic. Excuse the random black tee and jeans - I will wear this with a-line skirts when I’m back in real life.


It's beautiful on you. Looking forward to more pics later.


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Baglover121

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?



Beautiful ! I love this boxy cropped jacket , I still regret not buying the Dubai cruise boxy jacket which to me is a very timeless piece,


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> I bought this little Cucinelli cashmere hoodie to wear under my Chanel jackets when I'm going for a dressed down look.


Are you wearing it under the jacket in this picture? I like the cropped length and style. It's adorable


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> Are you wearing it under the jacket in this picture? I like the cropped length and style. It's adorable


No, not wearing it in the picture, just an example of one of the jackets I plan to wear with the hoodie with jeans and sneakers.


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA are doing the buy for spring. I’m hearing it’s expensive as usual ! Sigh. 

Love the cardi and the short black jacket. Very pretty. And classic !!


----------



## 911snowball

I went in to get my grey coat fitted and tried on one of the cardigans. It is really a great sweater, lightweight and classic. They are trying to get my size in the gray but it is not looking good. It sold really well. Pigleto, the buyers seem really excited about Spring- actually more than for Cruise. Some good jackets I  have been told.  Agree, hope not too much $$. FIngers crossed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Alas the Sophia is sold out in my size at neimans and nordies [emoji854]it is not meant to be... I’ll have to see how cruise looks. The Sophia would take up my cruise budget anyway. Though I love it


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Alas the Sophia is sold out in my size at neimans and nordies [emoji854]it is not meant to be... I’ll have to see how cruise looks. The Sophia would take up my cruise budget anyway. Though I love it



Which one were you hoping to buy?


----------



## pigleto972001

Is kinda silly bc I just got the black Paris Rome jacket and do I need a second black jacket ? Probably not. To me they are different enough. I have really liked the Sophia in black since it came out. It was just expensive at 6450 so I said no. 
The grey one at 5700 is on hold in my size. I like it but just don’t love it. 

The looks I was interested in for cruise were a few of the longer dresses, the jeans, and some shorts. I wasn’t really looking at the jackets so much bc I am trying to go with separates haha. But I keep gravitating to the jackets 

My SA ordered the first cruise grey dress in my size. It’s pretty but I am giving the stink eye  at the 6100 price tag for it. He he.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Is kinda silly bc I just got the black Paris Rome jacket and do I need a second black jacket ? Probably not. To me they are different enough. I have really liked the Sophia in black since it came out. It was just expensive at 6450 so I said no.
> The grey one at 5700 is on hold in my size. I like it but just don’t love it.
> 
> The looks I was interested in for cruise were a few of the longer dresses, the jeans, and some shorts. I wasn’t really looking at the jackets so much bc I am trying to go with separates haha. But I keep gravitating to the jackets
> 
> My SA ordered the first cruise grey dress in my size. It’s pretty but I am giving the stink eye  at the 6100 price tag for it. He he.


Update/Confess!!  hehe


----------



## pigleto972001

Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol. 

So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]


----------



## 911snowball

Congratulations!  The Sophia is a classic forever piece.  Also, it is so nice your hubby gets the whole Chanel jacket thing.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610


XOXO I don't usually go for enabling, but you cannot get this one off your mind (and the style looks great on you) and your husband's response is just too cute


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you snowball and thank you Nicole ! [emoji8] (and DH too)


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you snowball and thank you Nicole ! [emoji8] (and DH too)



Awww. How sweet! Congratulations [emoji324]


----------



## eagle1002us

Karenaellen said:


> Gary Graham





pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610


Their major purchase account is nice.  I'm too close to retirement to use something like that, tho.


----------



## fashioncollectionneur

Black, clean cut and simple stylised logo buttons, this absolutely a forever piece! Looks fantastic on you as well. Love the shoulder to waist ratio and the sleeves being the right length and slim fitting makes it even more elegant. I think it's a great buy.



argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610



 Now THIS is meant to be!! If only my DBF were as supportive of my penchant for luxury as your DH!


----------



## pigleto972001

eagle1002us said:


> Their major purchase account is nice.  I'm too close to retirement to use something like that, tho.



Man I NEED to be saving more for retirement, sigh. 

Thanks cafecreme and Pbp  

My husband is too much of an enabler. We had a discussion about if I should wear it w the white cuffs and collar or without. I favor without Bc I’m klutzy but he says they make it pop.


----------



## ailoveresale

smileygirl said:


> What do you ladies think of twinsets?. I bought the green sweater and am thinking about buying this green matching cardigan as well.  I am hesitant since I already have the green sweater but there is no other colour available in my side and I LOVE this cardigan.  I haven't work a twinset since the 90s!



I think you could totally rock a twinset if it's CHANEL!



Karenaellen said:


> I bought this little Cucinelli cashmere hoodie to wear under my Chanel jackets when I'm going for a dressed down look.



Sounds super cute! Would love to see pics as an example.



argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a truly awful modeling pic. Excuse the random black tee and jeans - I will wear this with a-line skirts when I’m back in real life.



Beautiful! A classic LBJ!



smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.



Cardigan twins [emoji5]. Mine should be coming in soon!



pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610



Congrats!! I think this is a totally different style than the LBJ and so classic. It was meant to be!


----------



## Selenet

Hi everyone and sorry for interupting your conversation. I hope I can find some help and advice from you all, given your knowledge of Chanel. I was offered this Chanel Cashmere Dress from 2011 for 350 euros (around 410 in $) do you think it's a good price & doesn't look outdated? Cashmere dresses tend to be expensive (even with less known brands) but this design is from 2011 and it isn't new from the store even if hasn't been used.
The condition is as new and I find it really cute! Thank you everyone for any advice.


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> Man I NEED to be saving more for retirement, sigh.
> 
> Thanks cafecreme and Pbp
> 
> My husband is too much of an enabler. We had a discussion about if I should wear it w the white cuffs and collar or without. I favor without Bc I’m klutzy but he says they make it pop.


Makes it pop, makes it pop.....yes yes yes


----------



## luckylove

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone and sorry for interupting your conversation. I hope I can find some help and advice from you all, given your knowledge of Chanel. I was offered this Chanel Cashmere Dress from 2011 for 350 euros (around 410 in $) do you think it's a good price & doesn't look outdated? Cashmere dresses tend to be expensive (even with less known brands) but this design is from 2011 and it isn't new from the store even if hasn't been used.
> The condition is as new and I find it really cute! Thank you everyone for any advice.
> View attachment 3849005
> View attachment 3849006
> View attachment 3849007



I think the cashmere dress is adorable. As with any cashmere, I recommend making certain it isn't too pilled. Be sure the condition is good. The style isn't outdated at all to me and the price is good. It could be a really nice addition to your wardrobe. Good luck deciding!


----------



## ms piggy

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3848140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the plunge - the cropped LBJ is mine. The combination of strong dollar and no tax in HK was too much to resist. Please tell me this is a forever piece!?



IMO this is a great jacket, classic and modern all at once. HK is a shopper's paradise. The variety is unbeatable, at least compared to the rest of Asia. And who doesn't love tax free? 



smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.



Cardigans are the best, I'm bias of course. The hunter green is fantastic. I would have a hard time deciding had I come across both the grey and green at the same time. 



pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610



Woohoo! You're fast on the LBJ slippery slope. More model pics of the Sofia please. And your husband is a keeper!


----------



## ms piggy

911snowball said:


> I went in to get my grey coat fitted and tried on one of the cardigans. It is really a great sweater, lightweight and classic. They are trying to get my size in the gray but it is not looking good. It sold really well. Pigleto, the buyers seem really excited about Spring- actually more than for Cruise. Some good jackets I  have been told.  Agree, hope not too much $$. FIngers crossed.



Fingers crossed the grey cardigan in your size is found. The hunter green is a lovely alternative too.


----------



## smileygirl

Here's a sharper picture. I would buy this in every color I see but unfortunately (or fortunately) I can only find one color!


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3848149
> 
> I decided on the cardigan instead and returned the sweater.


Found it!  So excited to get this little beauty!!


----------



## argcdg

Thank you @Genie27 , @Baglover121 , @fashioncollectionneur , @ailoveresale , @ms piggy !  I'm feeling much better about the whole thing now.  HK is a paradise on many levels but shopping is definitely one of them!


----------



## argcdg

Heading off to meetings in my trusty Data Center jacket (but without my head, oddly). 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So useful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Ok Nicole ! So after my confessional post I was contacted by my SA at Bloomingdale’s about a skirt I had gotten. Well it turns out they had the Sophia in my size, tax free, triple points, 12 months no interest. My husband told me to GET IT lol.
> 
> So it’s on the way and oh boy I’ll just have to look at cruise and see how it’s going to work out [emoji51][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848610



Somehow it's always right to get the style if it's still one your mind now that other collections are out. I only ever regretted impulse buys. Congrats [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji324]!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Selenet said:


> Hi everyone and sorry for interupting your conversation. I hope I can find some help and advice from you all, given your knowledge of Chanel. I was offered this Chanel Cashmere Dress from 2011 for 350 euros (around 410 in $) do you think it's a good price & doesn't look outdated? Cashmere dresses tend to be expensive (even with less known brands) but this design is from 2011 and it isn't new from the store even if hasn't been used.
> The condition is as new and I find it really cute! Thank you everyone for any advice.
> View attachment 3849005
> View attachment 3849006
> View attachment 3849007



It's cute. Timeless, a little short maybe for job wear..the price seems correct to me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> Heading off to meetings in my trusty Data Center jacket (but without my head, oddly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So useful!



Very elegant usefulness[emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## nicole0612

argcdg said:


> Heading off to meetings in my trusty Data Center jacket (but without my head, oddly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So useful!



This is a great look; clean lines with lovely colors and an interesting cut.


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Somehow it's always right to get the style if it's still one your mind now that other collections are out. I only ever regretted impulse buys. Congrats [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji324]!



You are absolutely right about this!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Ladies, I need your valuable advice again!  I was offered a black Chanel jacket at my local boutique yesterday.  It’s a very clean jacket without button in the front (only on the sleeves).  The cutting is “fly away” on the back so it fits right on the shoulders but loosen up at the bottom.  I like the fit of the style and the size on me but I have some concerns...

1) do you think the jacket considered classic Chanel because the cutting is a little different from what I usually see as a typical Chanel LBJ?

2) would you buy it as your first (and a possibility the only) Chanel LBJ?

3) does any of the fellow TPFers have this jacket?  If so, do you think it’s versatile for everyday use and how do you like it after a few months/years?  I think the collection is from 2015 but I did not ask too much else...

Oh btw, did I mention that because it’s an old style, the pricing is really attractive!!!  I feel it’s too good to pass on but at the same time 3k is still a lot of money so need to think through it!

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> Here's a sharper picture. I would buy this in every color I see but unfortunately (or fortunately) I can only find one color!
> 
> View attachment 3849256


Not sure what size you wear but Saks has it in black/white too.    That's the color my SA called it.


----------



## chaneljewel

argcdg said:


> Heading off to meetings in my trusty Data Center jacket (but without my head, oddly).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So useful!


Looking great!


----------



## periogirl28

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, I need your valuable advice again!  I was offered a black Chanel jacket at my local boutique yesterday.  It’s a very clean jacket without button in the front (only on the sleeves).  The cutting is “fly away” on the back so it fits right on the shoulders but loosen up at the bottom.  I like the fit of the style and the size on me but I have some concerns...
> 
> 1) do you think the jacket considered classic Chanel because the cutting is a little different from what I usually see as a typical Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 2) would you buy it as your first (and a possibility the only) Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 3) does any of the fellow TPFers have this jacket?  If so, do you think it’s versatile for everyday use and how do you like it after a few months/years?  I think the collection is from 2015 but I did not ask too much else...
> 
> Oh btw, did I mention that because it’s an old style, the pricing is really attractive!!!  I feel it’s too good to pass on but at the same time 3k is still a lot of money so need to think through it!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



1) I don't think it's the classic roundneck 4 pocket Chanel jacket, if that is what you are looking for. 
2) Mine was not my first or only but I love it. 
3)I think have this jacket in Navy, I am guessing from your description. I still wear it every AW and for me I chose Navy as an alternative to Black. The fit was perfect in my size and the flare is a lovely detail, the buttons are discreet so only those who know Chanel can tell. 

3k is a lot of money still, only get it if it really stops your heart. It looks great on you for sure!


----------



## luckylove

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, I need your valuable advice again!  I was offered a black Chanel jacket at my local boutique yesterday.  It’s a very clean jacket without button in the front (only on the sleeves).  The cutting is “fly away” on the back so it fits right on the shoulders but loosen up at the bottom.  I like the fit of the style and the size on me but I have some concerns...
> 
> 1) do you think the jacket considered classic Chanel because the cutting is a little different from what I usually see as a typical Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 2) would you buy it as your first (and a possibility the only) Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 3) does any of the fellow TPFers have this jacket?  If so, do you think it’s versatile for everyday use and how do you like it after a few months/years?  I think the collection is from 2015 but I did not ask too much else...
> 
> Oh btw, did I mention that because it’s an old style, the pricing is really attractive!!!  I feel it’s too good to pass on but at the same time 3k is still a lot of money so need to think through it!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!




I think the jacket looks lovely on you! I have it also in Navy and love it. I layer chanel necklaces or wear a cc pin with it when I want to play up the chanel look, but otherwise I enjoy the more discreet nature of this piece as well as the fit. Over time, you may find a use for both the super classic 4 pocket jacket as well as a fun, discreet piece.  Those who know chanel fashion well will instantly recognize this piece.  It sold quite well and it is fortunate you found one still around in your size.  If you love it, buy it. Then save money down the road for a classic 4 pocket jacket.  If you aren't sure, put it on hold for a couple of days to see what you think. Good luck deciding!


----------



## nicole0612

mirrorbeyond said:


> Ladies, I need your valuable advice again!  I was offered a black Chanel jacket at my local boutique yesterday.  It’s a very clean jacket without button in the front (only on the sleeves).  The cutting is “fly away” on the back so it fits right on the shoulders but loosen up at the bottom.  I like the fit of the style and the size on me but I have some concerns...
> 
> 1) do you think the jacket considered classic Chanel because the cutting is a little different from what I usually see as a typical Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 2) would you buy it as your first (and a possibility the only) Chanel LBJ?
> 
> 3) does any of the fellow TPFers have this jacket?  If so, do you think it’s versatile for everyday use and how do you like it after a few months/years?  I think the collection is from 2015 but I did not ask too much else...
> 
> Oh btw, did I mention that because it’s an old style, the pricing is really attractive!!!  I feel it’s too good to pass on but at the same time 3k is still a lot of money so need to think through it!
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



This looks wonderful on you, and if I were you I would absolutely purchase it.  I really don't think this will be your last Chanel jacket and it is "a classic" Chanel jacket if not "the classic" Chanel jacket.  I personally like that it has a little different flair to it than the 4 pocket round-collar style.  You may be waiting quite awhile if you are looking for that style at a sale price - most LBJ that make it to the sale are a little quirky in some way, so I think this is actually a more useful choice and very classy but playful.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  But I got a devastating news...  I didn’t put it on hold yesterday and when I called my SA this morning the jacket is already gone!  I am soooo sad now...


----------



## periogirl28

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  But I got a devastating news...  I didn’t put it on hold yesterday and when I called my SA this morning the jacket is already gone!  I am soooo sad now...


Oh noooo! Well let's hope for a classic to show up for you then!


----------



## luckylove

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  But I got a devastating news...  I didn’t put it on hold yesterday and when I called my SA this morning the jacket is already gone!  I am soooo sad now...



Oh, what a shame! Well, one thing is certain with Chanel.... there is always something new to fall in love with! Hope you find a fabulous piece soon!


----------



## nicole0612

mirrorbeyond said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions!  But I got a devastating news...  I didn’t put it on hold yesterday and when I called my SA this morning the jacket is already gone!  I am soooo sad now...



Sorry to hear that! You will find that perfect one soon, I am confident [emoji8]


----------



## mirrorbeyond

nicole0612 said:


> Sorry to hear that! You will find that perfect one soon, I am confident [emoji8]



Thank you Nicole!  I will continue my Chanel jacket hunt!  Then I will need your advice again very soon


----------



## mirrorbeyond

periogirl28 said:


> Oh noooo! Well let's hope for a classic to show up for you then!


Thank you Periogirl!  Praying!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Just when I was going to respond finally ! I’m sorry the jacket was sold. But like the others have said, there will be other jackets !!!! Chanel always has great pieces. Keep us posted


----------



## Sunlitshadows

In an attempt to insert some youthful energy into this Rome coat, I'm pairing it with a Raquel Allegra tiger tee, Marc le Bihan silk leggings, and Manolo boots.  I love the texture and hand-dying on the leggings.


----------



## 911snowball

Well done!  This is a great outfit for real life. Love the MB boots, what is the heel like?


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> In an attempt to insert some youthful energy into this Rome coat, I'm pairing it with a Raquel Allegra tiger tee, Marc le Bihan silk leggings, and Manolo boots.  I love the texture and hand-dying on the leggings.



You know I love this jacket and the styling is very cute for autumn.


----------



## EmileH

Karenaellen said:


> In an attempt to insert some youthful energy into this Rome coat, I'm pairing it with a Raquel Allegra tiger tee, Marc le Bihan silk leggings, and Manolo boots.  I love the texture and hand-dying on the leggings.



Very nice. It looks so cozy for fall.


----------



## EmileH

My Chanel SM has me on a kick to add a crisp white shirt to anything. She has such wonderful styling ideas. They are doing a styling event in a few weeks. They asked that each guest bring one chanel rtw item that they don't wear much to get new ideas about how to style it. I'm nit sure that I have anything to bring. But it's a great idea.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is really a great idea ! Hmmmm.... new ideas on how to style existing pieces sounds like fun. Please keep us posted about what you decide on !!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Chanel SM has me on a kick to add a crisp white shirt to anything. She has such wonderful styling ideas. They are doing a styling event in a few weeks. They asked that each guest bring one chanel rtw item that they don't wear much to get new ideas about how to style it. I'm nit sure that I have anything to bring. But it's a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 3851762



What a fantastic idea!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> In an attempt to insert some youthful energy into this Rome coat, I'm pairing it with a Raquel Allegra tiger tee, Marc le Bihan silk leggings, and Manolo boots.  I love the texture and hand-dying on the leggings.



This coat is really a beautiful piece ! Cute styling !


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Chanel SM has me on a kick to add a crisp white shirt to anything. She has such wonderful styling ideas. They are doing a styling event in a few weeks. They asked that each guest bring one chanel rtw item that they don't wear much to get new ideas about how to style it. I'm nit sure that I have anything to bring. But it's a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 3851762



Funny. I just started 'shirting' too. Implies a lot of laundry and ironing though... 
It's a nice a idea to bring tricky items but I doubt that would work out smoothly with whatever is available in boutique? Please keep us posted, sounds fun!


----------



## pigleto972001

Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !




Got a tee beneath


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath



It's amazing on you! So glad you got it!


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath


Omg, i'm in love with this look. You look so cool and chic!!
Oh no... now I want the black sophia too


----------



## Baglover121

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Chanel SM has me on a kick to add a crisp white shirt to anything. She has such wonderful styling ideas. They are doing a styling event in a few weeks. They asked that each guest bring one chanel rtw item that they don't wear much to get new ideas about how to style it. I'm nit sure that I have anything to bring. But it's a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 3851762


You look fantastic, very chic 
I love wearing shirts with Chanel jackets and cardigans, 
My biggest challenge is to weather tuck the shirt collars over or under the jacket , it can take me ages to decide! 

The styling event sounds great, love finding new ideas to wear Chanel pieces,


----------



## Baglover121

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath



Spot on!


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath



 it!!!
The jacket suits you so well! I also noticed it with the skirt earlier- the cuffs are sharp, and I really like the fit. Have you created an outfit yet with the sparkly boots? The cuffs may either be too much or a nice touch with the boots, depending on the rest of your outfit. I'm so curious to see them paired.


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath


ok, i am literally so green with envy right now.  I adore this look...You look beyond fantastic.  And that Jacket!!  sigh..Can't wait to finally get to florida is see all that i have been missing!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ladies ! I have warm and fuzzy feelings for it  I thought it would be cute w my tee. It’s funny bc I thought the cuffs would be too formal. 

I’ll have to try the jacket with the puffy skirt and boots . I was planning to wear my ground control striped dress w the boots to the luncheon


----------



## DA Club

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath



Congrats on the jacket! Now we’re jacket twins! So glad the store ended up getting your size and I’m so jealous your husband is so supportive! You look great!


----------



## pigleto972001

DA Club said:


> Congrats on the jacket! Now we’re jacket twins! So glad the store ended up getting your size and I’m so jealous your husband is so supportive! You look great!



Thank you ! You enabled me he he. I can see why it was on the pricier side. The tweed is more involved and the fringe is actually different pieces of wool that are woven together in the tweed.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath


Super chic!!


----------



## argcdg

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Chanel SM has me on a kick to add a crisp white shirt to anything. She has such wonderful styling ideas. They are doing a styling event in a few weeks. They asked that each guest bring one chanel rtw item that they don't wear much to get new ideas about how to style it. I'm nit sure that I have anything to bring. But it's a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 3851762


This looks really elegant but do you find it comfortable? I find crisp shirts to be awkward to wear, especially under a jacket - it’s probably just me but they seem to bunch up awkwardly. Maybe I am buying the wrong ones. 

Btw your recommendation for COH jeans was tops. I now own four pair!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath



Love this look. A Chanel jacket dressed down is such a fabulous casual look.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath


Beautiful and love the entire look!


argcdg said:


> This looks really elegant but do you find it comfortable? I find crisp shirts to be awkward to wear, especially under a jacket - it’s probably just me but they seem to bunch up awkwardly. Maybe I am buying the wrong ones.
> 
> Btw your recommendation for COH jeans was tops. I now own four pair!



I have the same problem and feel much more comfortable with sleeveless or very thin top.  Don't like the feeling of a bulky sleeve.  MaiTai once mentioned jersey as being good to wear because it doesn't ride up.


----------



## thyme

sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Trying the Sophia with a more casual look !
> 
> View attachment 3852092
> 
> 
> Got a tee beneath


Is that a _concert_ tee underneath???  I LOVE this look!  I bow down before you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! It’s a balenciaga tee from
2012 back when ghesquiere was there. It has crazy sleeves. I just roll them up


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! It’s a balenciaga tee from
> 2012 back when ghesquiere was there. It has crazy sleeves. I just roll them up
> View attachment 3852650


Ah, it is very concert tee-like.    I love it, looks great!  Very creative on your part.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes ! Someone today told me “I saw a person w an Iron Maiden T-shirt like yours.” 

I think I took my inspiration from the ladies here who wear tees under the jacket


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ! Someone today told me “I saw a person w an Iron Maiden T-shirt like yours.”
> 
> I think I took my inspiration from the ladies here who wear tees under the jacket


Yes, it was the lettering that caught my eye!  I knew it looked familiar but couldn't place it - Iron Maiden it is!


----------



## ziadodina

chincac said:


> sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3852568
> View attachment 3852569
> View attachment 3852570
> View attachment 3852571
> View attachment 3852572
> View attachment 3852573
> View attachment 3852574
> View attachment 3852575
> View attachment 3852576



Thanks for sharing. Do you have the other pics? I love this collection


----------



## 911snowball

Great pics chincac- there are some great things in this upcoming collection for sure!  Very wearable, can't wait!


----------



## nicole0612

chincac said:


> sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3852568
> View attachment 3852569
> View attachment 3852570
> View attachment 3852571
> View attachment 3852572
> View attachment 3852573
> View attachment 3852574
> View attachment 3852575
> View attachment 3852576



Thanks for posting. I love look 34, seems very easy to wear. The green suit looks like vintage Chanel!


----------



## thyme

ziadodina said:


> Thanks for sharing. Do you have the other pics? I love this collection



no i don't. i can try and ask my SA to send more pics tomorrow. i have to admit it looks a lot better on the iPad than on my phone. i can zoom in and see the details of the tweed for example. 



911snowball said:


> Great pics chincac- there are some great things in this upcoming collection for sure!  Very wearable, can't wait!



yes indeed.. not too long a wait. just under 3 months! 



nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for posting. I love look 34, seems very easy to wear. The green suit looks like vintage Chanel!



agree with you. the jacket on look 34 have the fringe detail which i love. i like a lot of the styles from the lookbook but not necessarily in the colours and fabric shown, for example the pale green suit.  i hope it comes in other colours.


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw a few pics from act 1 in spring. They looked very pretty. Look 34 especially. Love the skirt. I think one of the coats has fidget spinner buttons. The green suit looks very couture-inspired. 

I’m curious about the shoes. What kind were they?


----------



## thyme

i had thought there were just espadrilles worn with knee high socks. reminded me of shoes worn with school uniforms in certain countries. there were also espadrilles with platform/super thick heels. didn't like any of the ones i saw on the lookbook.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! I wish they’d bring back those clogs from that one season. I wish I had gotten a pair. I wanted the lower heeled ones.


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw a few pics from act 1 in spring. They looked very pretty. Look 34 especially. Love the skirt. I think one of the coats has fidget spinner buttons. The green suit looks very couture-inspired.
> 
> I’m curious about the shoes. What kind were they?


Oh my, fidget spinners. How on trend!


----------



## Baglover121

chincac said:


> sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3852568
> View attachment 3852569
> View attachment 3852570
> View attachment 3852571
> View attachment 3852572
> View attachment 3852573
> View attachment 3852574
> View attachment 3852575
> View attachment 3852576



 Thank you for sharing these , I only saw a couple,  one of them was look n40, which I absolutely love and is straight on top of my wish list,  I love the lesage dress  . So pretty


----------



## thyme

Baglover121 said:


> Thank you for sharing these , I only saw a couple,  one of them was look n40, which I absolutely love and is straight on top of my wish list,  I love the lesage dress  . So pretty



you are welcome. there is another cardigan set in darker pink with blue trim! and also remember a black leather blouse and pencil skirt combo with a wide trim that looks like the chain lining the jackets. stunning leather set!


----------



## Pourquoipas

chincac said:


> sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3852568
> View attachment 3852569
> View attachment 3852570
> View attachment 3852571
> View attachment 3852572
> View attachment 3852573
> View attachment 3852574
> View attachment 3852575
> View attachment 3852576



Thank you for posting this. All looks very promising [emoji76]

I'll try to get a refund by my health insurance on that jacket [emoji3]
About fidget spinners: 
The toy has been advertised as helping people who have trouble with focusing or fidgeting by relieving nervous energy or psychological stress.
There are claims that a fidget spinner can be used to help calm people down who suffer from anxiety and other neurological disorders like ADHD and autism.‍♀️


----------



## pigleto972001

I love fidget spinners so I think it’s really cool


----------



## thyme

coat with fidget spinner buttons



cardigan set



not sure if this is a full dress or separates!



leather skirt and blouse


----------



## ms piggy

chincac said:


> sharing a few pics from SS18 act 1 (i think that's what the collection is called). launching in boutiques in jan 2018. i prefer this collection to the cruise. it has lots of very wearable dresses, knits, jeans, tracksuits and jackets too.
> 
> View attachment 3852568
> View attachment 3852569
> View attachment 3852570
> View attachment 3852571
> View attachment 3852572
> View attachment 3852573
> View attachment 3852574
> View attachment 3852575
> View attachment 3852576





chincac said:


> coat with fidget spinner buttons
> View attachment 3853062
> 
> 
> cardigan set
> View attachment 3853063
> 
> 
> not sure if this is a full dress or separates!
> View attachment 3853064
> 
> 
> leather skirt and blouse
> View attachment 3853065



Thanks for sharing the pics, spring collection is one of my fav and also due to the wearability (of material). The shoulders are still big in the first set but the colours are gorgeous (especially the second set).


----------



## argcdg

chincac said:


> coat with fidget spinner buttons
> View attachment 3853062
> 
> 
> cardigan set
> View attachment 3853063
> 
> 
> not sure if this is a full dress or separates!
> View attachment 3853064
> 
> 
> leather skirt and blouse
> View attachment 3853065


That red cardigan is AMAZING.


----------



## Pourquoipas

chincac said:


> coat with fidget spinner buttons
> View attachment 3853062
> 
> 
> cardigan set
> View attachment 3853063
> 
> 
> not sure if this is a full dress or separates!
> View attachment 3853064
> 
> 
> leather skirt and blouse
> View attachment 3853065



Great looks and wearable length of skirts/dresses[emoji106]


----------



## sydneywu

ms piggy said:


> Being fashion week, the Cambon boutique was very busy but lots of eye candies of beautiful rtw in action.
> 
> Tried the 17K season but the jackets are too heavy in material and shoulders for me.
> 
> I picked up the Larkie jacket and the dark grey cardigan, both from 17B. The latter is quite sparkly but I love the colour on me. It has the same trimming as the Larkie jacket.
> 
> View attachment 3845683
> View attachment 3845685
> View attachment 3845686



May I ask how much the grey cardigan is? Thank you!


----------



## ms piggy

sydneywu said:


> May I ask how much the grey cardigan is? Thank you!



It was 2,280 €.


----------



## sydneywu

ms piggy said:


> It was 2,280 €.



Thank you! So expensive!


----------



## gracekelly

This reminds me so much of this iconic piece.


----------



## pigleto972001

I just saw some of the cruise collection  I am hoping I can post pics but not sure ... I’ll see what I can do. The white jacket you guys will love. It does have a sheen to it and the caped back. 

But I fell ugly hard for the ruched shoulder one. It’s ecru with touches of green and orange. I love it [emoji7] 

Think I can at least put some pics of the mannequins up since it was a public space


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I just saw some of the cruise collection  I am hoping I can post pics but not sure ... I’ll see what I can do. The white jacket you guys will love. It does have a sheen to it and the caped back.
> 
> But I fell ugly hard for the ruched shoulder one. It’s ecru with touches of green and orange. I love it [emoji7]
> 
> Think I can at least put some pics of the mannequins up since it was a public space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854894
> View attachment 3854895



So excited about this collection [emoji7]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ok I’ll sneak one peek. I tried the owl bag haha. It was heavy.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I'm sooo excited for Cruise, thanks for the pics.  The jacket looks great on you!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

The thing that bummed me out was the grey dress which is look 1 (on the mannequin) is very pretty. But it’s unlined and itchy. They are going to check w chanel but initial thoughts are it will come unlined. For 6100... that’s quite a bit of money to be uncomfortable. It was short on me too. Ah well 

The white jacket is very cute. I tried it and happily it didn’t look too great on me 
Phew !


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> The thing that bummed me out was the grey dress which is look 1 (on the mannequin) is very pretty. But it’s unlined and itchy. They are going to check w chanel but initial thoughts are it will come unlined. For 6100... that’s quite a bit of money to be uncomfortable. It was short on me too. Ah well
> 
> The white jacket is very cute. I tried it and happily it didn’t look too great on me
> Phew !



Disappointed that the dress (look 1) is unlined 
It was on my list 
Darn [emoji22]
And the owl bag is heavy ??
You are breaking my heart here-
Was really hoping that bag would be more wearable than the previous evening collector bags


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Ok I’ll sneak one peek. I tried the owl bag haha. It was heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854998



Jacket is perfection on you


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE that jacket!!!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ok I’ll sneak one peek. I tried the owl bag haha. It was heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854998


Looks good!


----------



## pigleto972001

TankerToad said:


> Disappointed that the dress (look 1) is unlined
> It was on my list
> Darn [emoji22]
> And the owl bag is heavy ??
> You are breaking my heart here-
> Was really hoping that bag would be more wearable than the previous evening collector bags



They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy. 

The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable 





Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram 

This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers 




This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me 




This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 with the same lining. 



This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ? 




This one was very full. It was completely unlined.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.


My favorites on you are the one with he ruched shoulders and the long black/white with gold buttons.

Edit: Actually, I love the multicolored one too!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you SO MUCH for these great pics Pigleto!  I am excited to try these jackets. I think the adjustment in the shoulders of the first one will make it easier to wear and I really like the longer styles too.  Now I am looking forward to seeing this collection for sure!
So exciting!


----------



## pigleto972001

The jackets were all a size or two too small   the muticolored one is stunning. It’s so much greener in real life. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Closeup. Button is large 
This was on mannequin 





	

		
			
		

		
	
closeup of
Ruched shoulders. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
the owl bag


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> The jackets were all a size or two too small   the muticolored one is stunning. It’s so much greener in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855178
> 
> Closeup. Button is large
> This was on mannequin
> View attachment 3855179
> 
> View attachment 3855180
> View attachment 3855181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of
> Ruched shoulders.
> View attachment 3855183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the owl bag



Thank you for the fabulous photos! I am really looking forward to seeing this collection IRL!


----------



## bags to die for

Thank you for all the pictures pigletto!


----------



## chaneljewel

Wonderful photos, pigleto.   I love the rushed jacket too.  The close up really shows the beautiful fabric.  The pics make me excited for the collection.  Did you decide what you want to purchase?  TT, the owl bag is fabulous.  Just a gem itself!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.


Pigleto, are the first two jackets the same as the buttons are on two different sides?


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.



The multi color in both lengths is gorgeous.
As some of you know, the black and white as well as the similar print in the short sleeve version are the two I am planning to get. I cannot wait!
Love your photos pigleto!


----------



## Stephie2800

pigleto972001 said:


> The jackets were all a size or two too small   the muticolored one is stunning. It’s so much greener in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855178
> 
> Closeup. Button is large
> This was on mannequin
> View attachment 3855179
> 
> View attachment 3855180
> View attachment 3855181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of
> Ruched shoulders.
> View attachment 3855183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the owl bag



You are so chic. Love your style.


----------



## Baglover121

Pigleto , thank you so much! 
The ruched jacket looks beautiful ,, love the green version too,


----------



## EmileH

Great photos pigleto. The first jacket looks made for you


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ! I can’t wait to try the ruched jacket in my usual size. It’s cute on the smaller side. Yes it’s the same jacket. The second pic is me shooting a mirror shot. If anyone has the Cuba shorts in green it would match. My store still had those in a 36. My SA thought it would also go with the long striped pieced skirt from Cuba. Would have to see. I tried it with one of the necklaces that had pearls and flowers. 

Here’s a shot of a different necklace. It had owls, urns, and columns


----------



## ziadodina

View attachment 3855157


This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too 
View attachment 3855158

	

		
			
		

		
	
 with the same lining. 

Thanks for sharing. Do you remember the price of these two versions of the same jacket?


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! I can’t wait to try the ruched jacket in my usual size. It’s cute on the smaller side. Yes it’s the same jacket. The second pic is me shooting a mirror shot. If anyone has the Cuba shorts in green it would match. My store still had those in a 36. My SA thought it would also go with the long striped pieced skirt from Cuba. Would have to see. I tried it with one of the necklaces that had pearls and flowers.
> 
> Here’s a shot of a different necklace. It had owls, urns, and columns
> View attachment 3855479



This fabric looks exquisite! I am so excited to try some of these jackets! It will be difficult to narrow down the beautiful choices from this collection. I also really love the look of the owl bag, but I am not sure I will be able to manage the weight of it.


----------



## pigleto972001

ziadodina said:


> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Do you remember the price of these two versions of the same jacket?



The longer coat was 7100. The shorter one was 5600 I believe.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ! I can’t wait to try the ruched jacket in my usual size. It’s cute on the smaller side. Yes it’s the same jacket. The second pic is me shooting a mirror shot. If anyone has the Cuba shorts in green it would match. My store still had those in a 36. My SA thought it would also go with the long striped pieced skirt from Cuba. Would have to see. I tried it with one of the necklaces that had pearls and flowers.
> 
> Here’s a shot of a different necklace. It had owls, urns, and columns
> View attachment 3855479



I love the ruched jacket and the green (both long and short). This owl necklace is killing me!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Thank you for posting these Pigleto! Love the ruched one and the longer green version on you [emoji76]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.



You are such a Doll to share these with us - 
Love the jacket- the full one- so chic!
So excited about this collection!
Thank you again for sharing 
And that necklace!
Too wonderful


----------



## Flowerlily

Thank you very much pigleto972001 for sharing your pics , they don't disappoint, on the contrary, the jackets look just as good as on the runway. I think it is a good decision to make that ruched jacket less ruched, that way it's attractive for more people. Can't wait to try the myself.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.


I like the tweed in the green jacket.  The last full cut jacket looks good on you since you are tall.  I think this could be a very useful piece especially  in your climate and you can wear anything underneath it.


----------



## pigleto972001

The full one was nice ! It’s a bit more than the cute jacket. I think the cute jacket is going to take up my cruise budget  I also liked the CC tee


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The full one was nice ! It’s a bit more than the cute jacket. I think the cute jacket is going to take up my cruise budget  I also liked the CC tee


Understood, but sometimes you need something different  I could be wrong, but I think that it might end up at the sale eventually because everyone else is buying cute jackets 

I like that they are using some complicated Lesage tweeds instead if gimcrack embellishment.  Much more classic Chanel IMO.


----------



## chaneljewel

The owl necklace has my heart ❤️ too.


----------



## TankerToad

chaneljewel said:


> The owl necklace has my heart [emoji173]️ too.



Mine too


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Understood, but sometimes you need something different  I could be wrong, but I think that it might end up at the sale eventually because everyone else is buying cute jackets
> 
> I like that they are using some complicated Lesage tweeds instead if gimcrack embellishment.  Much more classic Chanel IMO.



[emoji848][emoji848]hmmmmm. Sale would be good !!! And it is a great coverup and different. The tweed is pretty


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> [emoji848][emoji848]hmmmmm. Sale would be good !!! And it is a great coverup and different. The tweed is pretty


A short person won’t look good in it. I think it can be an haute couture look


----------



## ari

Dear Pigleto thank you for posting all these pictures! Very useful information [emoji7] I love the green long jacket on you. 
Can you tell me a bit more about the cream knitted dress 


Just behind the model?


I guess is this dress?
Have you seen the puffy skirts?


View attachment 3856310

Thank you again!


----------



## ziadodina

Hi everyone!
I saw this photo on the celebrity and chanel thread. Do you know from which collection comes this sweater?


----------



## pigleto972001

ari said:


> Dear Pigleto thank you for posting all these pictures! Very useful information [emoji7] I love the green long jacket on you.
> Can you tell me a bit more about the cream knitted dress
> View attachment 3856306
> 
> Just behind the model?
> View attachment 3856307
> 
> I guess is this dress?
> Have you seen the puffy skirts?
> View attachment 3856308
> 
> View attachment 3856310
> 
> Thank you again!



Hi Ari !!

The cream dress is cashmere. Very soft. It’s a little see through from what I heard. Also comes in navy. I think it was about 3150. It is beautiful. I did not get to try it 

I did not see the puffy skirts. I only saw the white skirt in the suit 

Hope that helps


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> They are going to check w Chanel on the dress. The longer orange dress is also unlined. It was also itchy.
> 
> The owl bag was a bit heavy but more weighty. It was fine on the shoulder. It’s so pretty!! I think it’s wearable
> View attachment 3855156
> 
> View attachment 3855154
> 
> 
> Ok so apparently it’s ok to post pics. Think you have to in this world of instagram
> 
> This first jacket i fell hard for. It’s ecru w orange and green mixed in. Apparently the shoulders will have less ruching for production. Will see. I also tried it with a cruise necklace. Had little flowers
> 
> View attachment 3855155
> 
> 
> This was the only pic I could get w the white jacket on. It was popular. It’s much prettier in person. The back does have a nice cape structure but I think it’s flattering. With the skirt it is a pretty suit . Think many of you will love this. It didn’t look as cute on me
> 
> View attachment 3855157
> 
> 
> This jacket doesn’t photograph true to life. It’s much more green in real life. It was lined w a thin filmy material. There is a longer version too
> View attachment 3855158
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the same lining.
> 
> View attachment 3855159
> 
> This one was very pretty. It was a tad small on me but I think was worn as a dress maybe on the runway ?
> 
> View attachment 3855160
> 
> 
> This one was very full. It was completely unlined.


Love them all but especially the multicolor!


----------



## argcdg

Heading off to give a presentation in my data center suit. Getting a lot of wear out of this now that it’s finally cooled off!


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3856566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to give a presentation in my data center suit. Getting a lot of wear out of this now that it’s finally cooled off!



You look so beautiful and professional. My kind of power suit. Have a great day.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3856566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to give a presentation in my data center suit. Getting a lot of wear out of this now that it’s finally cooled off!


Beautiful tweed!


----------



## 911snowball

You look fantastic in that outfit argcdg. The cut of the jacket is so well done. I am sure you will capture the attention of the room for your presentation!


----------



## luckylove

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3856566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to give a presentation in my data center suit. Getting a lot of wear out of this now that it’s finally cooled off!



You look stunning! Good luck on your presentation!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Understood, but sometimes you need something different  I could be wrong, but I think that it might end up at the sale eventually because everyone else is buying cute jackets
> 
> I like that they are using some complicated Lesage tweeds instead if gimcrack embellishment.  Much more classic Chanel IMO.



Agreed. Intricate tweed and well cut pieces with nice details are worth the spending but I guess they make a larger profit on fashionable hoodies and T-shirts or industrial knits.[emoji848] I hope the more exceptional pieces will still be affordable.


----------



## gracekelly

To be honest. The only women who have looked good in the big shoulder jackets are the ladies in this thread and that is because you have had them tailored and/or reduced the shoulder. The bloggers and celebs who put the jackets on for a picture 5 min before being photographed don’t look that great IMO.  Don’t get me wrong, I appreciate a new style and interesting embellishments as much as anyone, but the interesting tweed and timeless simple cut that Coco was known for gets lost sometimes and the collection can drown in gimicry.   Do I think that the Velcro was a gimmick?  Sure I do but I thought it was cute  and pretty on most of the pieces and the beautiful tweed fabric was still present to back it up.   I just don’t want to see plain fabric on overstyled jackets. There are other designers for that.    There is a fine line between modernity and staying classic.   Most of the time the collections have been successful. I think the upcoming Spring collection is a return to the truer vibe of the atelier


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> To be honest. The only women who have looked good in the big shoulder jackets are the ladies in this thread and that is because you have had them tailored and/or reduced the shoulder. The bloggers and celebs who put the jackets on for a picture 5 min before being photographed don’t look that great IMO.  Don’t get me wrong, I appreciate a new style and interesting embellishments as much as anyone, but the interesting tweed and timeless simple cut that Coco was known for gets lost sometimes and the collection can drown in gimicry.   Do I think that the Velcro was a gimmick?  Sure I do but I thought it was cute  and pretty on most of the pieces and the beautiful tweed fabric was still present to back it up.   I just don’t want to see plain fabric on overstyled jackets. There are other designers for that.    There is a fine line between modernity and staying classic.   Most of the time the collections have been successful. I think the upcoming Spring collection is a return to the truer vibe of the atelier



Amen. It must be tricky to cater for all. Young fashionable IG and lovers of classic understatement. Chanel gets it right somehow.  SA said they alter 100% of the ground control shoulders.


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg I tried the blue purple one from Ground control and it was just hideous on me. It was very blocky and rectangular the wrong way. The jackets this season don’t agree with me thank goodness. 

The fabrics and design from spring do look more classic and beautiful.


----------



## ms piggy

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3856566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading off to give a presentation in my data center suit. Getting a lot of wear out of this now that it’s finally cooled off!



A modern update to the classic power suit. I much prefer the dress+jacket/blazer combo as I love the ease of dresses (no matching required, less pieces to bring along when travelling, usually no ironing needed, much simpler to find dresses that fits well than trousers and most importantly way more comfable to be in for long hours). You looked smashing and hope it was a successful session.


----------



## miss argile

Caught the Gray Sophia in action while watching CNBC


----------



## Pourquoipas

miss argile said:


> Caught the Gray Sophia in action while watching CNBC



Ideal styling for a very successful business woman [emoji106]


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks wonderful. I have a pair of friends who met on Bumble. Love the grey jacket too. Nice nice [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

My Seoul cruise jacket today.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Seoul cruise jacket today.
> 
> View attachment 3857831



Great look! Love the blouse!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> Great look! Love the blouse!



Thank you. It’s Anne Fontaine


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My Seoul cruise jacket today.
> 
> View attachment 3857831



This is one of my all time favorite jackets. I love the look, it's perfect.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the blouse under the jacket ! The cruise jacket looks great. Is it pretty lightweight ?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the blouse under the jacket ! The cruise jacket looks great. Is it pretty lightweight ?



It’s very light weight. It is still 70 here so with the blouse I was a bit warm at midday. I have my blue black light weight jacket too, so I’m hoping the new white cruise jacket will complete my warm weather jacket options.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah  both the Paris Rome and Sophia’s are pretty warm. It’s funny cruise is around the corner when we could use it now ! It was 80 yesterday and will be 80 today 

You will like the white jacket !!!! [emoji106]


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah  both the Paris Rome and Sophia’s are pretty warm. It’s funny cruise is around the corner when we could use it now ! It was 80 yesterday and will be 80 today
> 
> You will like the white jacket !!!! [emoji106]



One really does need a wardrobe of black jackets. You have a classic 4 pocket and a shorter one now. At some point you will probably decide to pick up a lighter weight one. I will be on the lookout for a shorter one that suits me in the future too. 

It will be 75 here on New England today. The leaves only started to change in the past few days and all at once. I'm glad you think I'll like the white jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I would love a lighter black one at some point  I’ve been wearing the Sophia quite often when it’s not so warm  

I thought the white one was stunning. I saw it on another customer and it was just beautiful. Luckily I didn’t like it on me so much. I really loved the other one in ecru. But I can’t wait for y’all to get to see the white jacket try and get it ! The suit is really beautiful !!!


----------



## nicole0612

There are a lot of photos of celebs in RTW on the celebs and Chanel thread. I won't spam this thread, but I particularly like this photo of Christina Ricci wearing the jacket several of you have almost in the style of a dress, which is a style that I personally love. It also shows the true beautiful color variation of the jacket better than most photos.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> There are a lot of photos of celebs in RTW on the celebs and Chanel thread. I won't spam this thread, but I particularly like this photo of Christina Ricci wearing the jacket several of you have almost in the style of a dress, which is a style that I personally love. It also shows the true beautiful color variation of the jacket better than most photos.
> View attachment 3859636



Oh! Thank you for sharing. This is nice.


----------



## pigleto972001

Spam away Nicole ! That is a great pic. Saw that jacket hanging at my store recently. It’s so pretty!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> There are a lot of photos of celebs in RTW on the celebs and Chanel thread. I won't spam this thread, but I particularly like this photo of Christina Ricci wearing the jacket several of you have almost in the style of a dress, which is a style that I personally love. It also shows the true beautiful color variation of the jacket better than most photos.
> View attachment 3859636


She wore this so well and it fit her. They surely tailored it for her since she is so tiny


----------



## klynneann

Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.


----------



## klynneann

After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?


----------



## klynneann

I also saw these.  Love them both, especially the jacket - it's gorgeous!  The cuffs and collar are removable.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.
> View attachment 3859759



Wow, this color looks fantastic on you! It really brings out your lovely complexion. I think you were really smart to choose this one over the black version.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, this color looks fantastic on you! It really brings out your lovely complexion. I think you were really smart to choose this one over the black version.


Thank you my friend!


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?
> View attachment 3859766
> View attachment 3859767
> View attachment 3859768





klynneann said:


> I also saw these.  Love them both, especially the jacket - it's gorgeous!  The cuffs and collar are removable.
> View attachment 3859775
> View attachment 3859776



Thanks for sharing the photos! Well, I just got done saying that I think the cream/white color flatters your coloring more. Black is always a wardrobe basic, so you would always have a chance to wear it, but why not budget your chanel dollars for items that really elevate your look? You are so pretty that I think you could do better than the Velcro, it doesn't make your skin look as luminous as the lighter color does. The black jacket with the white collar and pearls would probably look sensational on you.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos! Well, I just got done saying that I think the cream/white color flatters your coloring more. Black is always a wardrobe basic, so you would always have a chance to wear it, but why not budget your chanel dollars for items that really elevate your look? You are so pretty that I think you could do better than the Velcro, it doesn't make your skin look as luminous as the lighter color does. The black jacket with the white collar and pearls would probably look sensational on you.


You are so sweet!  I will keep this in mind when wearing black in the future - probably best to break it up with a light colored scarf or some such more often than not.    I definitely see your point, but sometimes the lure of a sale is hard to resist lol.  And, actually, the jacket with the pearls is _navy_!  It is very hard to see in the photo, definitely looks black.  sigh - it's gorgeous, but it's also $6650.  I think I could get away with wearing it to work without the collar...


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> You are so sweet!  I will keep this in mind when wearing black in the future - probably best to break it up with a light colored scarf or some such more often than not.    I definitely see your point, but sometimes the lure of a sale is hard to resist lol.  And, actually, the jacket with the pearls is _navy_!  It is very hard to see in the photo, definitely looks black.  sigh - it's gorgeous, but it's also $6650.  I think I could get away with wearing it to work without the collar...



How interesting! I like the pearl jacket even more now that I know it is navy. As far as the black jacket goes, if it is really calling you, you could always try it with a light blouse (or scarf), as you suggested.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> How interesting! I like the pearl jacket even more now that I know it is navy. As far as the black jacket goes, if it is really calling you, you could always try it with a light blouse (or scarf), as you suggested.


Hm, that's an idea.  It's lightweight, which would be good to have as everyone has been saying.  But I will definitely think about what you said - it may be best to save for something I'm head over heels about instead.


----------



## TankerToad

nicole0612 said:


> There are a lot of photos of celebs in RTW on the celebs and Chanel thread. I won't spam this thread, but I particularly like this photo of Christina Ricci wearing the jacket several of you have almost in the style of a dress, which is a style that I personally love. It also shows the true beautiful color variation of the jacket better than most photos.
> View attachment 3859636



Love this !
Inspiring to me--
The whole look - perfection
Once it cools off I'm all in for this look !


----------



## cafecreme15

klynneann said:


> After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?
> View attachment 3859766
> View attachment 3859767
> View attachment 3859768





klynneann said:


> I also saw these.  Love them both, especially the jacket - it's gorgeous!  The cuffs and collar are removable.
> View attachment 3859775
> View attachment 3859776



If they can let the jacket out and remove the velcro, I say get it!! What an amazing find at this price...what season was the jacket from?

And I LOVE that cardigan!! A little more visually interesting than some of the traditional Chanel knits, but still has a classic vibe!


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.
> View attachment 3859759



Hello gorgeous!


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> Hello gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## klynneann

cafecreme15 said:


> If they can let the jacket out and remove the velcro, I say get it!! What an amazing find at this price...what season was the jacket from?
> 
> And I LOVE that cardigan!! A little more visually interesting than some of the traditional Chanel knits, but still has a classic vibe!


Isn't it a great price?  I think it's 40% off.  It's from this past spring.

I love the cardigan too!  I saw a few other colors, hm, I think it was the same cardigan in different colors, in another Chanel.  I think I took pics, I'll see if I can find them.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love
The robot jacket ! And do I spy the ritz tee underneath? It’s a natural with the robot pieces.  

The velcro jacket is nice. I remember seeing it in spring. Think it was the same style as the bright pink and purple striped jacket on the runway. I super love the navy One with the pearls!!!!!!!! Is it a pull over ? I was trying to spy the buttons. 

The cardigan is very nice.  I tried it but decided to use the real estate for something else. My husband loved it LOL.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Love
> The robot jacket ! And do I spy the ritz tee underneath? It’s a natural with the robot pieces.
> 
> The velcro jacket is nice. I remember seeing it in spring. Think it was the same style as the bright pink and purple striped jacket on the runway. I super love the navy One with the pearls!!!!!!!! Is it a pull over ? I was trying to spy the buttons.
> 
> The cardigan is very nice.  I tried it but decided to use the real estate for something else. My husband loved it LOL.


Yes, the Ritz tee is underneath!  I love that too.  I kind of went whole hog for my first Chanel RTW purchases - kind of an all or nothing mentality lol.   

No buttons - it zips!  What do you think about that?  Do you miss the buttons?  The sleeves are also slightly puffy at the end, but I like them.  I think I might ask for them to transfer in my size; cardigan too.


----------



## ms piggy

klynneann said:


> Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.
> View attachment 3859759





klynneann said:


> After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?
> View attachment 3859766
> View attachment 3859767
> View attachment 3859768



Hello Robot fraternal twin, the white is sensational on you. Lovely pairing with the Ritz tee. 

I have the navy version of the velcro jacket. I kept all the velcro for now as I thought it would add interest to the simple design of the jacket. It could always be removed later. But the ones in front can get in the way but folding them in half helps. I love the cut of the jacket, the shorter length, the velcro detail and it being navy is different from the rest of my black jackets. If it fills a hole in your collection, swing it. Never because it was on sale.


----------



## pigleto972001

So chic ms piggy !!!

The ritz tee is a great add too ! I hear you on the chanel rtw mentality. The cardigan would be a great addition too. It would look so good with many bottoms  and it’s cosy too!

I think the navy jacket w zip works quite well! I tried the buttoned version of that jacket which had many sequins. It was a wow piece. This one is beautiful too ... and at a much friendlier price point !! I usually prefer buttons but I think the zip looks good here


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> Hello Robot fraternal twin, the white is sensational on you. Lovely pairing with the Ritz tee.
> 
> I have the navy version of the velcro jacket. I kept all the velcro for now as I thought it would add interest to the simple design of the jacket. It could always be removed later. But the ones in front can get in the way but folding them in half helps. I love the cut of the jacket, the shorter length, the velcro detail and it being navy is different from the rest of my black jackets. If it fills a hole in your collection, swing it. Never because it was on sale.
> 
> View attachment 3859799


Hello, thank you!

The navy jacket looks wonderful on you!!  I agree it is a simple design without the velcro when it's closed and you can't see the buttons.  I think I would leave the velcro on for a while.  And if I ever did remove it, I think I would leave the velcro on the sleeves.  Have you ever noticed if the Velcro catches on other fabric?  Of course you're right I shouldn't get it just because it's on sale, though that does factor in a bit - but I have to keep reminding myself of that.    I love the 3/4 sleeve too.  I do have a long list of wish list items though and this wasn't on it - I hate decisions lol!


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> So chic ms piggy !!!
> 
> The ritz tee is a great add too ! I hear you on the chanel rtw mentality. The cardigan would be a great addition too. It would look so good with many bottoms  and it’s cosy too!
> 
> I think the navy jacket w zip works quite well! I tried the buttoned version of that jacket which had many sequins. It was a wow piece. This one is beautiful too ... and at a much friendlier price point !! I usually prefer buttons but I think the zip looks good here


Thank you!  I think the cardigan would get a lot of use.  I saw the longer length v-neck cardigan too, but I prefer the shorter length of this one.

 Oh yes, this price point is definitely better.  Plus with the removable collar and cuffs, it feels a little like a twofer.  I know part of the fun of Chanel is the buttons, but somehow here the zip seems to work, creating a nice seamless look. It would be a bit of an extraordinary piece for me, but...


----------



## ms piggy

klynneann said:


> Hello, thank you!
> 
> The navy jacket looks wonderful on you!!  I agree it is a simple design without the velcro when it's closed and you can't see the buttons.  I think I would leave the velcro on for a while.  And if I ever did remove it, I think I would leave the velcro on the sleeves.  Have you ever noticed if the Velcro catches on other fabric?  Of course you're right I shouldn't get it just because it's on sale, though that does factor in a bit - but I have to keep reminding myself of that.    I love the 3/4 sleeve too.  I do have a long list of wish list items though and this wasn't on it - I hate decisions lol!



Oh yes, it always happens to the best of us, unplanned purchases no matter how discipline we try to be. As long as we check ourselves, it is ok. And bracelet sleeves get to me too. The velcro will catch, do be careful. 

Chanel cardigans are no brainer. Easy to wear and so very useful. I love the clean lines of that jacket with the zip, the pearls are enough details.


----------



## chaneljewel

klynneann said:


> I also saw these.  Love them both, especially the jacket - it's gorgeous!  The cuffs and collar are removable.
> View attachment 3859775
> View attachment 3859776


Look great in the robot jacket.  The color is definitely flattering on you.  I adore Chanel cardigans as they’re so easy to wear.  With that said, the pearl jacket is beautiful. Although I love Chanel buttons, this piece has enough going on with the pearls. It would be a unique jacket to own. These decisions are always so hard when it comes to Chanel rtw!


----------



## EmileH

Klynnanne, the white robot was definitely the perfect first jacket for you. It does make your skin glow. Its so beautiful on you.

The Velcro jacket is also nice. I love the cardigan and I’m not really a cardigan person. The jacket with the removable cuffs and collar is of course my favorite. Any would be lovely pieces to have. Keep in mind that we are probably about 2 months from the winter sale and there will be many choices at .40.% off.


----------



## Baglover121

klynneann said:


> After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?
> View attachment 3859766
> View attachment 3859767
> View attachment 3859768



The robot jacket is stunning  on you.  like the Velcro too , looks lik an easy piece to wear ,


----------



## Baglover121

klynneann said:


> After tea I went to NM to return something and of course stopped into the Chanel boutique to see if they had anything new.  There were a few new things, but there was also this black jacket.  It's on sale for $2250.  It's one size too small, I think - it would have to be let out in the bust and also on the sides so it skims my hips better.  I think I might remove the velcro on the front, but leave it on the sleeves, although I folded the velcro in half in the one pic and I don't think that looks too bad.  What do you all think?
> View attachment 3859766
> View attachment 3859767
> View attachment 3859768



The robot jacket is stunning  on you.  like the Velcro too , looks lik an easy piece to wear ,


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Klynnanne, the white robot was definitely the perfect first jacket for you. It does make your skin glow. Its so beautiful on you.
> 
> Keep in mind that we are probably about 2 months from the winter sale and there will be many choices at .40.% off.



This!! Sale is looming  before sale your SA can check to see how many of your size is left and can transfer in the pieces  tricky thing is cruise will land around the same time. I would have loved to get my Sophia jacket on sale but it had sold out at a few places and I really wanted it  and would have been bummed to miss it. Keep us posted. Those are lovely pieces !!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> This!! Sale is looming  before sale your SA can check to see how many of your size is left and can transfer in the pieces  tricky thing is cruise will land around the same time. I would have loved to get my Sophia jacket on sale but it had sold out at a few places and I really wanted it  and would have been bummed to miss it. Keep us posted. Those are lovely pieces !!



Yes this! I have a few pieces on my sale wishlist this season, which is unusual for me. Plus cruise will arrive around the same time- perhaps just a bit earlier. I’m on a budget so I’ll have to pick and choose. Hopefully I’ll get to try the white suit before deciding on sale items.

If there is something you love like the Sofia jacket you are wise to get it full price. It would be a shame to miss out on it. I mostly buy items that I would not want to live without so I have mostly paid full price. There were a few fall pieces that would be very nice to have but I’ll live if they sell out. Plus I thought the prices were too high to justify at full price. That’s what I’m saving for sale time. [emoji1317]


----------



## pigleto972001

What are you thinking of getting for sale Pocketbook ?  I think cruise will come a bit earlier. They told us a couple weeks  I recall the Cuba tees arrived in early November and flew out the door!!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> What are you thinking of getting for sale Pocketbook ?  I think cruise will come a bit earlier. They told us a couple weeks  I recall the Cuba tees arrived in early November and flew out the door!!



A few of the less popular cosmopolite pieces.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cosmopolite is such a great collection !!! The mustard fringe jacket I still love. Must stay strong for cruise ...


----------



## Genie27

klynneann said:


> Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.
> View attachment 3859759


You look gorgeous in this colour!! I agree with Nicole, your complexion glows against cream and pearls. Excellent choice for your first. 

The price is really good for the black, and basic black is so practical, etc. etc, but if it's not  at first wear, I'd ponder some more. I tried on a C black jacket and it make me feel so grim and somber, that I put it back.


----------



## klynneann

Baglover121 said:


> The robot jacket is stunning  on you.  like the Velcro too , looks lik an easy piece to wear ,


Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> A few of the less popular cosmopolite pieces.


May I ask which ones? I absolutely adored the cosmopolite collection but couldn't pay full price, so Im thinking this might be the perfect time to scoop things up


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> Oh yes, it always happens to the best of us, unplanned purchases no matter how discipline we try to be. As long as we check ourselves, it is ok. And bracelet sleeves get to me too. The velcro will catch, do be careful.
> 
> Chanel cardigans are no brainer. Easy to wear and so very useful. I love the clean lines of that jacket with the zip, the pearls are enough details.



Well there definitely seems to be a consensus on both cardigans and the pearl zip jacket! After taking a step back (i.e., out of the boutique lol), I think I am going to pass on the velcro jacket.  It wasn't on my list at all and there are other things I'd rather have.  I do have a budget I need to stay on and I know I would regret not getting something on the list in favor of the velcro jacket.



chaneljewel said:


> Look great in the robot jacket.  The color is definitely flattering on you.  I adore Chanel cardigans as they’re so easy to wear.  With that said, the pearl jacket is beautiful. Although I love Chanel buttons, this piece has enough going on with the pearls. It would be a unique jacket to own. These decisions are always so hard when it comes to Chanel rtw!



Thank you!  I do love the zip pearl jacket.  Every time I see it I have to catch my breath!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Klynnanne, the white robot was definitely the perfect first jacket for you. It does make your skin glow. Its so beautiful on you.
> 
> The Velcro jacket is also nice. I love the cardigan and I’m not really a cardigan person. The jacket with the removable cuffs and collar is of course my favorite. Any would be lovely pieces to have. Keep in mind that we are probably about 2 months from the winter sale and there will be many choices at .40.% off.


Thank you so much.   Wouldn't it be amazing if the zip pearl jacket went on sale?!  sigh - I do think I need to have them bring in my size.  I just need to try it on at least lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

Definitely try it !!!! The magic is in the trying  some things look worse on hanger than on. And vice versa 

Prob a good choice on the velcro jacket. It should be Love [emoji173]️


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> This!! Sale is looming  before sale your SA can check to see how many of your size is left and can transfer in the pieces  tricky thing is cruise will land around the same time. I would have loved to get my Sophia jacket on sale but it had sold out at a few places and I really wanted it  and would have been bummed to miss it. Keep us posted. Those are lovely pieces !!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes this! I have a few pieces on my sale wishlist this season, which is unusual for me. Plus cruise will arrive around the same time- perhaps just a bit earlier. I’m on a budget so I’ll have to pick and choose. Hopefully I’ll get to try the white suit before deciding on sale items.
> 
> If there is something you love like the Sofia jacket you are wise to get it full price. It would be a shame to miss out on it. I mostly buy items that I would not want to live without so I have mostly paid full price. There were a few fall pieces that would be very nice to have but I’ll live if they sell out. Plus I thought the prices were too high to justify at full price. That’s what I’m saving for sale time. [emoji1317]



I like cruise, but I'm not sure how the pieces will look on me.  I know what you mean though - I just had to get the robot jacket, whether it went on sale or not!  I couldn't stop thinking about it.  And I'm very glad I got it, I know I would have very much regretted missing out on it.  The zip pearl jacket is even more expensive so I'd love to leave it for possible sale. I feel like it might be the kind of jacket that makes it to sale - what do you think?


----------



## klynneann

Genie27 said:


> You look gorgeous in this colour!! I agree with Nicole, your complexion glows against cream and pearls. Excellent choice for your first.
> 
> The price is really good for the black, and basic black is so practical, etc. etc, but if it's not  at first wear, I'd ponder some more. I tried on a C black jacket and it make me feel so grim and somber, that I put it back.


Thank you so much!  I think I was attracted to the velcro jacket more because of the sale factor than anything.    I think I will let that go and wait for a LBJ that works better for me.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely try it !!!! The magic is in the trying  some things look worse on hanger than on. And vice versa
> 
> Prob a good choice on the velcro jacket. It should be Love [emoji173]️


It definitely is!  Sometimes trying can also relieve you of the obsession.  If it doesn't look good, then that's that!


----------



## pigleto972001

klynneann said:


> I like cruise, but I'm not sure how the pieces will look on me.  I know what you mean though - I just had to get the robot jacket, whether it went on sale or not!  I couldn't stop thinking about it.  And I'm very glad I got it, I know I would have very much regretted missing out on it.  The zip pearl jacket is even more expensive so I'd love to leave it for possible sale. I feel like it might be the kind of jacket that makes it to sale - what do you think?



I think that jacket could make it to sale.

Also think the velcro jacket is a good second LBJ  think the choice for you was good!


----------



## EmileH

I think sale or full price, if your budget is limited, which mine is for sure, it really has to be absolute love, cannot live without to buy something at chanel. Don’t fall into the sale trap. Better to selectively buy what you absolutely love. I usually don’t buy things at the sale because if I didn’t love them enough to buy them at full price I don’t love them enough at sale time to buy them. This season is a bit different for me. 

I’d rather not say which exact pieces or they might be gone well before the sale.  They aren’t super popular. I’ll post if I eventually get something.


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think sale or full price, if your budget is limited, which mine is for sure, it really has to be absolute love, cannot live without to buy something at chanel. Don’t fall into the sale trap. Better to selectively buy what you absolutely love. I usually don’t buy things at the sale because if I didn’t love them enough to buy them at full price I don’t love them enough at sale time to buy them. This season is a bit different for me.
> 
> I’d rather not say which exact pieces or they might be gone well before the sale.  They aren’t super popular. I’ll post if I eventually get something.



Some of my sale jackets are definite favorites. There is something extra special about finding a jacket you love and knowing you found a lucky "bargain." But with chanel, I am pretty diligent and don't bring home anything that isn't a love.  Sale prices are still costly with this brand! I made a few mistakes earlier on, but I have a clearer sense now of what I will truly wear and not simply admire. I only bought one piece since the summer sale ended and I am content for now.


----------



## Pourquoipas

klynneann said:


> Hi!  I promised PocketbookPup and Nicole that I would post a photo once I finally wore my robot jacket.    It's my very first Chanel jacket and I'm so happy I decided to get it.  I wore it today to tea with some tPF friends.  It's really comfortable.
> View attachment 3859759



This robot looks super nice on you [emoji106]. Twins on this one and if you get the Velcro [emoji133]too. Mine is navy and i was so glad it worked out to get it on sale. I can only recommend it, it works with many basics and I don’t mind the Velcro. Good for a quieter look with an edge.


----------



## chaneljewel

Pourquoipas said:


> This robot looks super nice on you [emoji106]. Twins on this one and if you get the Velcro [emoji133]too. Mine is navy and i was so glad it worked out to get it on sale. I can only recommend it, it works with many basics and I don’t mind the Velcro. Good for a quieter look with an edge.


I like this navy velcro.  Wish I could find it.


----------



## ms piggy

klynneann said:


> Well there definitely seems to be a consensus on both cardigans and the pearl zip jacket! After taking a step back (i.e., out of the boutique lol), I think I am going to pass on the velcro jacket.  It wasn't on my list at all and there are other things I'd rather have.  I do have a budget I need to stay on and I know I would regret not getting something on the list in favor of the velcro jacket.





klynneann said:


> Thank you so much!  I think I was attracted to the velcro jacket more because of the sale factor than anything.    I think I will let that go and wait for a LBJ that works better for me.



I know it is not easy but with Chanel being patient is more often than not the best thing to do. The right LBJ would come and you wouldn't even blink before handing over the credit card. I have paid some expensive lessons and still have to check myself time and again. Fast fashion like Zara has made dressing so disposable and Chanel definitely is not. I like the good ole fashion way of trying, pondering and ultimately deciding which piece(s) fit and work into my wardrobe that would still be great in years to come. Eta, on top of it all, the rule of all rules, it has to be love at these prices.


----------



## klynneann

ms piggy said:


> I know it is not easy but with Chanel being patient is more often than not the best thing to do. The right LBJ would come and you wouldn't even blink before handing over the credit card. I have paid some expensive lessons and still have to check myself time and again. Fast fashion like Zara has made dressing so disposable and Chanel definitely is not. I like the good ole fashion way of trying, pondering and ultimately deciding which piece(s) fit and work into my wardrobe that would still be great in years to come. Eta, on top of it all, the rule of all rules, it has to be love at these prices.


I know you're right, ms piggy.  There's a lot of discussion about curated wardrobes and knowing what pieces will work in that wardrobe, but my wardrobe is all over the place!  I'm often jealous of all the women who know what works for them, but I think I'm finally heading in that direction.  I think part of my eagerness is that I've never tried on clothing that fit so perfectly on me as Chanel.  I'm a bigger girl, and to be able to put on a piece of clothing and have it just fit, everywhere, like it was made for me - I had never experienced that before.  And I want my whole wardrobe to be like that lol!  But it will take quite some time - Chanel is expensive.


----------



## ms piggy

klynneann said:


> I know you're right, ms piggy.  There's a lot of discussion about curated wardrobes and knowing what pieces will work in that wardrobe, but my wardrobe is all over the place!  I'm often jealous of all the women who know what works for them, but I think I'm finally heading in that direction.  I think part of my eagerness is that I've never tried on clothing that fit so perfectly on me as Chanel.  I'm a bigger girl, and to be able to put on a piece of clothing and have it just fit, everywhere, like it was made for me - I had never experienced that before.  And I want my whole wardrobe to be like that lol!  But it will take quite some time - Chanel is expensive.



I'm glad you are finding what works for you and that you found Chanel (woe to the bank account though). All of us deserve to look our best, no matter our size. Curating one's wardrobe is a journey. I know I'm still discovering what works and don't. Most times, it is smooth, at times bumpy. Over time, we also change our tastes be it due to age, change of lifestyle etc. Have fun and enjoy the process. Look forward to seeing your choices.


----------



## Flowerlily

Vogue Latino America
This looks so much better than the runway pic, because you don't see the wide shoulders and the jacket seems to be a bit fitted. Very classic.


----------



## pigleto972001

That looks way better in the pic than it did on me in real life LOL. I am a bit wider than the model. It just wasn’t as cute in person


----------



## miss argile

twining with @argcdg ! 
casual work day look with my barenia love.


----------



## nicole0612

miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.



This is such a clean, modern look. I think this is my favorite styling of the jacket yet!


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> This is such a clean, modern look. I think this is my favorite styling of the jacket yet!


Thank you!!  Im so flattered


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.



What a beautiful versatile jacket. I like how you styled it here.


----------



## gracekelly

miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.





nicole0612 said:


> This is such a clean, modern look. I think this is my favorite styling of the jacket yet!



Exactly so!  Casually elegant!


----------



## 911snowball

Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.


----------



## klynneann

911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233


Very elegant and such pretty cuffs


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233



Gorgeous. I love the shawl with it too.


----------



## Flowerlily

Fab outfit 911snowball, elegant classic Chanel, enjoy!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you Pbp, Klynneann, gracekelly and Flowerlily for you lovely compliments on my new jacket- it is so comfortable! I really hope they make more things from this material- it is a silk/cashmere knit.
I am very excited, I am going to pick up my grey "Ari" coat this weekend after major alterations to soften shoulder line. Fingers crossed!


----------



## pigleto972001

This jacket is so cool!!! I would wear it a lot in the colder months. [emoji7][emoji7]

Please show us the coat too!!!!


----------



## Pirula

miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.





911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233



I'm a lurker here, but I just had to say, you both look _FANTASTIC_.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Thank you Pbp, Klynneann, gracekelly and Flowerlily for you lovely compliments on my new jacket- it is so comfortable! I really hope they make more things from this material- it is a silk/cashmere knit.
> I am very excited, I am going to pick up my grey "Ari" coat this weekend after major alterations to soften shoulder line. Fingers crossed!



Perfect jacket ! Twins on the shawl. This is comfort heaven of course[emoji813]️


----------



## Pourquoipas

miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.



Perfect casual elegance!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233



You always look so effortlessly chic!


----------



## pigleto972001

Instagram with the grace kelly jacket !


----------



## pigleto972001

Closeup of my fave cruise jacket


----------



## wantitneedit

pigleto972001 said:


> Instagram with the grace kelly jacket !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864212


What a great idea to name jackets after members!!!


----------



## lulilu

wantitneedit said:


> What a great idea to name jackets after members!!!



It is great.  And the names become so ingrained in my mind, I have to remember that the SAs won't know the jackets by those names lol.


----------



## Mrs.Z

It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.


----------



## luckylove

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491



The jacket looks beautiful on you! I considered it when it reached the sale price, but I was still too apprehensive about what might happen if I removed the cage. Seeing it on you makes me realize my fears were unfounded! It really looks lovely on you!


----------



## 911snowball

I have this jacket and the "leather cage" was removed without a trace. You cannot tell it was ever there. Love this jacket on you Mrs. Z.!


----------



## miss argile

Pocketbook Pup said:


> What a beautiful versatile jacket. I like how you styled it here.


Thank you! Got a lot of inspirations from you to incorpoate chanel jacket into work outfits


----------



## pigleto972001

That jacket is amazing !!! I’m glad y’all were able to remove the cage


----------



## Pourquoipas

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491



I love the cageless version. It’s so nice styled with beige and a red H clutch. Perfection.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thanks everyone!  Yes, the leather cage came off easily as it was only stitched on.  My SA said they originally told them it was glued on, she thinks to deter them from removing it.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491


I love it!  So glad the cage removal was painless.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491



Looks fabulous!


----------



## EmileH

I wore my cosmopolite jacket with theory leather pants, suede ankle boots and my GT Kelly


----------



## pigleto972001

Still
Love that jacket so much. It’s great for the winter


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491



You look gorgeous. This is my favorite jacket of all time. I only realized recently that several people had the cell phone pocket removed; such an improvement


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my cosmopolite jacket with theory leather pants, suede ankle boots and my GT Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864750



I absolutely love this combination. Beige is so perfect with darker colors [emoji106][emoji108]


----------



## Vanana

Mrs.Z said:


> It's finally Chanel jacket weather here.  Wearing my jacket from last fall with the leather cell phone pocket removed.
> View attachment 3864491


Lovely!!! Actually think this jacket looks a bit like the ever popular robot jacket after removal of the pocket


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Experimenting with some different shapes with my robot jacket.  McQ culottes.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Experimenting with some different shapes with my robot jacket.  McQ culottes.


It works with many shapes and this looks wonderful.  I tried my black robot with lace track pants when I went on a cruise.


----------



## 911snowball

The robot is a true classic!


----------



## kpai

Wearing the pre fall collection jacket.


----------



## kpai

gracekelly said:


> It works with many shapes and this looks wonderful.  I tried my black robot with lace track pants when I went on a


. Do u have a pic?  Would love to see the look.


----------



## 911snowball

Great look kpai!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my cosmopolite jacket with theory leather pants, suede ankle boots and my GT Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864750


Fabulous as always, PbP!


Karenaellen said:


> Experimenting with some different shapes with my robot jacket.  McQ culottes.



I absolutely love the white robot; it is what got me interested in Chanel RTW in the first place (darn it [emoji28])! It looks great on you.


----------



## kpai

911snowball said:


> Great look kpai!


Thank you


----------



## oldbag16

Looks great Kpai!


----------



## gracekelly

kpai said:


> Wearing the pre fall collection jacket.



Looks great!



> Do u have a pic? Would love to see the look.



Can't oblige with a mod pic right now as any Chanel jacket wearing is off the table for a few more weeks due to my sling/shoulder surgery.  I don't know if a still pic of the two will show the look to best advantage,  It looked very cool with my beige and black C slings!


----------



## pigleto972001

Heal fast grace kelly ! [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Heal fast grace kelly ! [emoji7]



Thanks  Not fast enough to suit me!  My jackets are feeling unloved


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't oblige with a mod pic right now as any Chanel jacket wearing is off the table for a few more weeks due to my sling/shoulder surgery.  I don't know if a still pic of the two will show the look to best advantage,  It looked very cool with my beige and black C slings!


Take care and heal!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Thanks  Not fast enough to suit me!  My jackets are feeling unloved



I will be happy to love on them for you [emoji7][emoji39][emoji8]


----------



## TankerToad

kpai said:


> Wearing the pre fall collection jacket.



This is fabulous!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't oblige with a mod pic right now as any Chanel jacket wearing is off the table for a few more weeks due to my sling/shoulder surgery.  I don't know if a still pic of the two will show the look to best advantage,  It looked very cool with my beige and black C slings!



Feel better soon GK!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I will be happy to love on them for you [emoji7][emoji39][emoji8]


hahahah!  I showed them your post and they loved it

Thanks all!


----------



## kpai

oldbag16 said:


> Looks great Kpai!





TankerToad said:


> This is fabulous!



Thank you.


----------



## kpai

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!
> Thank you
> 
> 
> Can't oblige with a mod pic right now as any Chanel jacket wearing is off the table for a few more weeks due to my sling/shoulder surgery.  I don't know if a still pic of the two will show the look to best advantage,  It looked very cool with my beige and black C slings!



And wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bellbell1224

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


I think Chanel jackets seem to be very conservative and constricted to a particular style type but I think you can definitely pair with an edgy outfit and mix the conservative look with a street style look. Love how Paris Hilton wore her jacket with a bit of punk rock to it. I would wear that with a bodysuit under, high waisted jeans, a belt, and high top booties.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't oblige with a mod pic right now as any Chanel jacket wearing is off the table for a few more weeks due to my sling/shoulder surgery.  I don't know if a still pic of the two will show the look to best advantage,  It looked very cool with my beige and black C slings!



Wishing you a speedy recovery! [emoji178] Especially since Jacket weather has FINALLY arrived!


----------



## bags to die for

My SA sent some Tweed close ups from the cruise collection. So pretty. ￼


----------



## suziez

I have decided that the only way I am going to be able to wear my robot jacket here (or any jacket)  is to put a tee underneath it.  It's just warm...and only at night.....sigh.....(I don't wear sleeveless so that is not an option)


----------



## Baglover121

bags to die for said:


> My SA sent some Tweed close ups from the cruise collection. So pretty. ￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867036
> View attachment 3867037



So pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh 


Lining is pretty too!


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh
> View attachment 3867423
> 
> Lining is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867426



So pretty but the shoulders are too severe, they can likely make the pads smaller.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh
> View attachment 3867423
> 
> Lining is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867426


Ooh, this is pretty (other than the shoulders, of course!)


----------



## pigleto972001

It was definitely slimming ! The shoulders could be adjusted. The SA thought I could get away with it but they are out there LOL 

 the tweed was so pretty.


----------



## gracekelly

Looks good!  Maybe a smaller pad but still keep the strong shoulder. Beautiful tweed​


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh
> View attachment 3867423
> 
> Lining is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867426



I tried a similar jacket but in a different tweed in Paris. The shoulder is crazy strong. Your tweed is much prettier.


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh
> View attachment 3867423
> 
> Lining is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867426


I guess I am one of the few that like the strong shoulder.  I think it is fabulous, fabulous, fabulous.


----------



## dharma

Hi everyone! Popping in to say I love all the photos, everyone looks fantastic in their jackets!!


miss argile said:


> twining with @argcdg !
> casual work day look with my barenia love.


You look fantastic!



911snowball said:


> Having a chilly day here, perfect excuse to wear my new sweater jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863233


I’m dying over this jacket. Would you say it’s more of a sweater? You look great!!!



kpai said:


> Wearing the pre fall collection jacket.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one from ground control. Was very cute sigh
> View attachment 3867423
> 
> Lining is pretty too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867426


Pigleto, can you please direct me to the post where you tried the cruise long dresses? Were they itchy?


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wore my cosmopolite jacket with theory leather pants, suede ankle boots and my GT Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864750


Love ❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

dharma said:


> Pigleto, can you please direct me to the post where you tried the cruise long dresses? Were they itchy?



The only long dress that was itchy was this tweed one bc it was unlined. The non tweed ones were fine 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 itchy



	

		
			
		

		
	
 not itchy


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> The only long dress that was itchy was this tweed one bc it was unlined. The non tweed ones were fine
> 
> View attachment 3868096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itchy
> 
> View attachment 3868097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not itchy


Thank you so much! It’s the black and white knit that I love. It looks great and not too clingy, but maybe it was too big for you? Your pics are so helpful!!!


----------



## 911snowball

dharma said:


> Hi everyone! Popping in to say I love all the photos, everyone looks fantastic in their jackets!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m dying over this jacket. Would you say it’s more of a sweater?
> 
> 
> Hi dharma! It is heavy sweater knit material but constructed like a jacket.  It is not only soft, but stretchy. So basically, it is as comfortable as wearing a fleece pullover but looks much better!  I like it so much my SA is currently hunting down the other color in my size.  It has seams and the shape of a jacket- it is a cashmere/silk blend.  I barely notice I am wearing it which is why I like it so much.


----------



## pigleto972001

dharma said:


> Thank you so much! It’s the black and white knit that I love. It looks great and not too clingy, but maybe it was too big for you? Your pics are so helpful!!!



Thank you D. The second one is the one you like ? I thought it was reasonably sized  it’s very stretchy. The other long dress in navy and white is also stretchy but has less give. Here I am squashed in the sample size LOL. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The fabrics for these are light airy and comfortable !


----------



## chaneljewel

Is this navy?   What’s the other color?   Your description of the jacket sounds like something I’d love.  Can you possibly take a pic of the label so I can ask my SA?   Thanks.


----------



## 911snowball

chaneljewel, this is the jacket in black that I have. I will get a pic of the label for you.


----------



## 911snowball

This is the other color that my SA is getting in for me.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you D. The second one is the one you like ? I thought it was reasonably sized  it’s very stretchy. The other long dress in navy and white is also stretchy but has less give. Here I am squashed in the sample size LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868305
> 
> 
> The fabrics for these are light airy and comfortable !


Yes, the second one In your first reply. I love the Greek urn design. Thank you!!


----------



## dharma

911snowball said:


> chaneljewel, this is the jacket in black that I have. I will get a pic of the label for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868370


Gorgeous!!!! I remember you posted this previously  but I couldn’t find it.


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> chaneljewel, this is the jacket in black that I have. I will get a pic of the label for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868370


Thanks.   I really like this!


----------



## jdckat

Anyone got this coat from act 1? I have seen some discussion about it but not sure if anyone bought it? I really like the shape but still have doubt about the belt with the big logo. I think for this season maybe I'm fine with the belt, but I can't imagine myself wearing that belt in the long run. Any suggestion? Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## EmileH

jdckat said:


> Anyone got this coat from act 1? I have seen some discussion about it but not sure if anyone bought it? I really like the shape but still have doubt about the belt with the big logo. I think for this season maybe I'm fine with the belt, but I can't imagine myself wearing that belt in the long run. Any suggestion? Thanks so much ladies!
> View attachment 3870550
> View attachment 3870551



I have it and I'm wearing it today. I love it. I'm not a big logo fan but the belts don't bother me.


----------



## jdckat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have it and I'm wearing it today. I love it. I'm not a big logo fan but the belts don't bother me.



Thank you Pocketbook Pup! And you're wearing it today! Was searching for information on this thread and I have just read that you had the chanel tailor made the CC detachable! I will definitely check with my SA about this, that would be ideal really. And may I ask if the Velcro worked well so far? Thanks again.


----------



## EmileH

jdckat said:


> Thank you Pocketbook Pup! And you're wearing it today! Was searching for information on this thread and I have just read that you had the chanel tailor made the CC detachable! I will definitely check with my SA about this, that would be ideal really. And may I ask if the Velcro worked well so far? Thanks again.



Yes it's a big thick piece of Velcro so it holds well. But you can't see it at all. I have to say that both my short belted jacket and this coat are fine with the belt undone and the buckle just hanging like on VP. So the Velcro isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## jdckat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes it's a big thick piece of Velcro so it holds well. But you can't see it at all. I have to say that both my short belted jacket and this coat are fine with the belt undone and the buckle just hanging like on VP. So the Velcro isn't absolutely necessary.



I see what you mean. When I tried it on, I also tried it with the belt on and undone, and all buttons undone, I think all looks are good with this shape of coat. One more question I hope you don't mind, the one coat I tried on, the black bit where the buttons are, already got a bit rough (the wool already a bit distressed/shredding which I don't think is on purpose?) . Do you find that on your coat after wearing it for a while? I will request for a brand new piece if possible..thank you again for your time!


----------



## EmileH

jdckat said:


> I see what you mean. When I tried it on, I also tried it with the belt on and undone, and all buttons undone, I think all looks are good with this shape of coat. One more question I hope you don't mind, the one coat I tried on, the black bit where the buttons are, already got a bit rough (the wool already a bit distressed/shredding which I don't think is on purpose?) . Do you find that on your coat after wearing it for a while? I will request for a brand new piece if possible..thank you again for your time!



The tweed on the cuffs and button part is definitely delicate. It’s the same tweed as the very long coat with the pleated hem. I think that coat must be very fragile.  It’s only the trim here. This is the first time I have worn mine so I can’t tell how it will hold up. Sorry.


----------



## jdckat

Pocketbook Pup said:


> The tweed on the cuffs and button part is definitely delicate. It’s the same tweed as the very long coat with the pleated hem. I think that coat must be very fragile.  It’s only the trim here. This is the first time I have worn mine so I can’t tell how it will hold up. Sorry.



Yes I know that very long coat, I hadn't thought about that being the same tweed, but I can see that now. Hope this VP coat will hold up ok! I can't wait to try it again and maybe get it finally  thanks so much for your input!


----------



## ailoveresale

Feel like I’m falling out of love with this jacket. I put it on today over this print sleeveless blouse with straight leg navy trousers. I’ve also worn it before with skinny pants but I feel like it then makes me look wider up top.  I also feel like it doesn’t go well with my work clothes, but it’s too fragile for casual wear. What do you all think? [emoji848]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3873746
> 
> 
> Feel like I’m falling out of love with this jacket. I put it on today over this print sleeveless blouse with straight leg navy trousers. I’ve also worn it before with skinny pants but I feel like it then makes me look wider up top.  I also feel like it doesn’t go well with my work clothes, but it’s too fragile for casual wear. What do you all think? [emoji848]


As you may recall, I too picked this up at the sale.  I look upon it as a fun jacket.  I could see how you might now feel it is not  work appropriate because it is white, but over a solid black, navy or dark brown top and pant, I think  it could work and look more dramatic.  .  Perhaps the double breasted style makes you feel that it is giving you a boxy look.  I sized down in it to avoid that issue and love how it looks open because it is not over sized.   You could have it nipped in a bit and you might be happier.

I think the floral is best suited for week end wear and a jean.


----------



## Baglover121

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3873746
> 
> 
> Feel like I’m falling out of love with this jacket. I put it on today over this print sleeveless blouse with straight leg navy trousers. I’ve also worn it before with skinny pants but I feel like it then makes me look wider up top.  I also feel like it doesn’t go well with my work clothes, but it’s too fragile for casual wear. What do you all think? [emoji848]



I see what you mean.  I loved the jacket with its original trousers , cropped wide legged,looked very effortless. Try wearing them with something similar? I think it would look  great with your  lace dress too. Or an A line skirt?


----------



## kpai

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3873746
> 
> 
> Feel like I’m falling out of love with this jacket. I put it on today over this print sleeveless blouse with straight leg navy trousers. I’ve also worn it before with skinny pants but I feel like it then makes me look wider up top.  I also feel like it doesn’t go well with my work clothes, but it’s too fragile for casual wear. What do you all think? [emoji848]



I think white jackets are sometimes harder to wear.  It's a really nice jacket but with the larger collar and double breasted, it can look busy with a printed top IMO.  Personally I would wear a plain blouse or top that's doesn't have an opening by the neck (i.e. tee shirt style).  But,  as I find with Chanel jackets, sometime after a while, we will fall back in love with the piece.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> View attachment 3873746
> 
> 
> Feel like I’m falling out of love with this jacket. I put it on today over this print sleeveless blouse with straight leg navy trousers. I’ve also worn it before with skinny pants but I feel like it then makes me look wider up top.  I also feel like it doesn’t go well with my work clothes, but it’s too fragile for casual wear. What do you all think? [emoji848]



I think it's a fun jacket as well, I see it working better with a solid top and worn open to play down the formality of being double breasted or also draped over your shoulders.  As always I love any Chanel jacket with jeans and heels too!  Keep playing with it!


----------



## shuemacher

suziez said:


> I guess I am one of the few that like the strong shoulder. I think it is fabulous, fabulous, fabulous.



you are not alone!


----------



## suziez

I also bought this jacket but I really love it.  Since I am retired I wear it very casually.  It goes great with jeans and a tee.  Since I live where it is almost always warm it's a great piece to throw over your shoulders.


----------



## Pourquoipas

It’s cute with denim! Maybe you’ll love it again next season. The new white cruise might be less easy to wear?


----------



## pigleto972001

I️ think that jacket is beautiful ! Think it’s cute with some nice shorts or a skirt. I️ think you look very nice in I️t !!! Kinda wish I️ had maybe jumped on I️t myself  haha


----------



## Genie27

I can totally see it with shorts or a skirt and a plain top that doesn't conflict with the jacket. It is beautiful! Have you tried buttoning the double breasted side back onto itself and wearing it open? That sometimes works for me.

And maybe tailoring it a bit to be less boxy? Sometimes the smallest bit of tweaking can take it from good to spectacular.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> As you may recall, I too picked this up at the sale.  I look upon it as a fun jacket.  I could see how you might now feel it is not  work appropriate because it is white, but over a solid black, navy or dark brown top and pant, I think  it could work and look more dramatic.  .  Perhaps the double breasted style makes you feel that it is giving you a boxy look.  I sized down in it to avoid that issue and love how it looks open because it is not over sized.   You could have it nipped in a bit and you might be happier.
> 
> I think the floral is best suited for week end wear and a jean.



Yes I remember! It looks great on you. I tried it in a size down and it pulled at the chest, but in my size it’s a little big at the shoulder. Maybe I will bring it in to tweak it...



Baglover121 said:


> I see what you mean.  I loved the jacket with its original trousers , cropped wide legged,looked very effortless. Try wearing them with something similar? I think it would look  great with your  lace dress too. Or an A line skirt?



Yes it looks cute over the lace dress! I might try a skirt with some volume, thanks for the idea!



kpai said:


> I think white jackets are sometimes harder to wear.  It's a really nice jacket but with the larger collar and double breasted, it can look busy with a printed top IMO.  Personally I would wear a plain blouse or top that's doesn't have an opening by the neck (i.e. tee shirt style).  But,  as I find with Chanel jackets, sometime after a while, we will fall back in love with the piece.



Thank you!



Mrs.Z said:


> I think it's a fun jacket as well, I see it working better with a solid top and worn open to play down the formality of being double breasted or also draped over your shoulders.  As always I love any Chanel jacket with jeans and heels too!  Keep playing with it!



Thanks!!



suziez said:


> I also bought this jacket but I really love it.  Since I am retired I wear it very casually.  It goes great with jeans and a tee.  Since I live where it is almost always warm it's a great piece to throw over your shoulders.



Would love it if I could wear jeans and tees more often, then I’m sure I would use it more. [emoji12]



Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3873990
> 
> It’s cute with denim! Maybe you’ll love it again next season. The new white cruise might be less easy to wear?



Yes I’ve seen her pics! Wish I could get away with this look. I also wonder if the new White cruise will be more formal because it has some sheen to it. [emoji848]



pigleto972001 said:


> I️ think that jacket is beautiful ! Think it’s cute with some nice shorts or a skirt. I️ think you look very nice in I️t !!! Kinda wish I️ had maybe jumped on I️t myself  haha



Haha thanks!



Genie27 said:


> I can totally see it with shorts or a skirt and a plain top that doesn't conflict with the jacket. It is beautiful! Have you tried buttoning the double breasted side back onto itself and wearing it open? That sometimes works for me.
> 
> And maybe tailoring it a bit to be less boxy? Sometimes the smallest bit of tweaking can take it from good to spectacular.


Interesting idea with leaving it open! Thanks!

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## ari

Hi ladies!
I’m still enjoying my Salzburg jacket.


Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I’m still enjoying my Salzburg jacket.
> View attachment 3876828
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



I love the pairing with the Seoul pants! Unexpected match[emoji106][emoji108][emoji813]️


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I’m still enjoying my Salzburg jacket.
> View attachment 3876828
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


Gorgeous!!! So nice to see you here again.


----------



## littlesparkle

periogirl28 said:


> Oh noooo! Well let's hope for a classic to show up for you then!


Dont be upset.  It was probably not the best one to buy in my opinion.  Ive a few Chanel jackets gathered over the years, but find its best to buy exactly what you want. if you are hesitatnt, its usually for a reason.


----------



## pigleto972001

I️ loooove the Salzburg. Wish I️ had noticed when I️t was around. Looks wonderful.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I’m still enjoying my Salzburg jacket.
> View attachment 3876828
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!



Gorgeous.... this collection was epic!


----------



## 911snowball

Beautifully coordinated and accessorized as always Ari!  That jacket is so special.


----------



## periogirl28

littlesparkle said:


> Dont be upset.  It was probably not the best one to buy in my opinion.  Ive a few Chanel jackets gathered over the years, but find its best to buy exactly what you want. if you are hesitatnt, its usually for a reason.


Sorry the jacket wasn't for me. I was replying to someone else. And yes. Hesitation means perhaps it's not the one.


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> I love the pairing with the Seoul pants! Unexpected match[emoji106][emoji108][emoji813]️


Yes, totally unexpected [emoji28] I don’t know why I didn’t think of this combination before.
Thank you PQP!


Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!! So nice to see you here again.


Thank you Genie! 


pigleto972001 said:


> I️ loooove the Salzburg. Wish I️ had noticed when I️t was around. Looks wonderful.


Thank you Pigleto! I waited 2 seasons to buy it, I was hesitant about the buttoning, but love the style. The first sale season it was not on sale so I decided to pass then next sale season it appeared again this time 30 off, so I grabbed it. PBP modeled it beautifully.


Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous.... this collection was epic!


Thank you Mrs.Z! 


911snowball said:


> Beautifully coordinated and accessorized as always Ari!  That jacket is so special.



Thank you Snowball!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Hi ladies!
> I’m still enjoying my Salzburg jacket.
> View attachment 3876828
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend!


One of the bet jackets ever!  To be honest, I think it is more wearable and will have better longevity over many of the Cosmopolite pieces  It has more styling options making it more user friendly.  It looks just great with your pant.


----------



## pigleto972001

30
Percent off !!! That’s a no brainer OMG. I️ would not have thought I️t would make sale.


----------



## pigleto972001

I️ was sent a pic of the cruise cream jacket. I️t appears they did take the ruffles out of the shoulders which is a little bit of a bummer bc I️ kinda liked them 



Commercial version. 



Sample I️ tried. 

Apparently the ruffled shoulders were made to look like someone was wearing a backpack ... which one of our members astutely noticed


----------



## ailoveresale

This is for pigleto


----------



## miss argile

Has anyone tried this jacket from A/W act 1 and dress coat from ground control? They seem nice and wearable! Wondering how you girls think?


----------



## TankerToad

Late to the party again !
I go in to preview Cruise and I fall for this


----------



## Sunlitshadows

miss argile said:


> Has anyone tried this jacket from A/W act 1 and dress coat from ground control? They seem nice and wearable! Wondering how you girls think?


I like the long white coat.  Pigleto has the matching skirt.


----------



## EmileH

miss argile said:


> Has anyone tried this jacket from A/W act 1 and dress coat from ground control? They seem nice and wearable! Wondering how you girls think?



The white coat is pretty. I dint love the shoulders. The fabric is amazing. It’s very expensive, I think $12,000?


----------



## pigleto972001

The skirt I will say was more reasonably priced at 2500  I love the tweed and get lots of compliments when I wear it. I have not seen the coat in person but I love the tweed. 

Tanker, love the little bomber jacket. I thought it was cute. Husband did not like it LOL.


----------



## Genie27

The fabric is amazingly complex - pearls and bobbles all woven right in. It’s incredible to examine first hand.


----------



## gracekelly

Not a huge fan of the back pack look style.  I think this may be a personal issue related to my recent shoulder surgery lol! I think the rounded shoulder makes a person look as if there is an anatomical issue


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party again !
> I go in to preview Cruise and I fall for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877802
> View attachment 3877803



So cute! I wish it looked good on me because I think it’s a great piece!


----------



## miss argile

Thanks @Pocketbook Pup, thank you for the info, ooops 12000 is defintely out of my budget, no wonder my SA said she has never seen it coming to store 

Thanks @Karenaellen and @pigleto972001 , ah now I recalled the skirt the one pigleto went size up to get the length. It's gorgeous on you!!! The tweed is so breathtaking yet the color makes is wearable. Skirt does sound like a more sensible choice, but Im a big pants person, too lazy to wear heels and too concious of proportion while wearing flats with skirts 

Thanks @Genie27, I gotta chase my SA and hopefully I can see the skirt first hand, the tweed just looks so dreamy!!

@gracekelly, oh no, sorry to hear that hope it went well and you have a swift recovery. You are right, the silouette might also look outdated soon once this big shoulder trend passes. especially in black and white

Thanks tons again!


----------



## pigleto972001

True !! The ruched shoulders might get old. Maybe the untouched shoulders are a better bet. Hope I get to see it soon but not toooo soon lol

Highly recommend the skirt. I sized up 2 to get length and then had it chopped down . I wear it with my flat slingbacks. It’s lined and I love the tweed  thank u for your kind words. I wear a black majestic tee with it. There was a cute black stretchy ground control tee that was cute with it but had to pass being mindful of budget 
Hope you can see it in person


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## gracekelly

@miss argile Thanks for the kind thoughts! I think I was misunderstood regarding the jacket.  I have actually seen a very similar shoulder in Chanel RTW in years past, so I don't think that it is an issue about it going out of style.  What I was trying to say is that on some people. the curve is going to give them a very round shouldered i.e. poor posture kind of look.  I don't think that anyone wants that!  I went back to post #17997 and it isn't that bad on this person, but I definitely see the shoulders curving forward. 

@pigleto972001 the sample jacket looks even more round shouldered to me.  I think they opted for the cheaper fabrication.  Sample has more detail.


----------



## pigleto972001

Neimans said their look book said the shoulders would be less ruched or wrinkled in production. Hopefully I’ll like it as much as the sample one if not more. But yes I could see how it could make One look like
They were stooping forward


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> Not a huge fan of the back pack look style.  I think this may be a personal issue related to my recent shoulder surgery lol! I think the rounded shoulder makes a person look as if there is an anatomical issue[/QUOTE
> Hope the newer version makes the shoulders look good.  Love this jacket so want it to work.


----------



## gracekelly

I hope it works for you too!!  Like many things in life, you never know until you try it.  Everyone is built differently and if you have straight shoulders, it may work just great for you.


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3878224



For the sake of my wallet I was hoping to not love this jacket, but it looks great on her... then again, everything does!


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> For the sake of my wallet I was hoping to not love this jacket, but it looks great on her... then again, everything does!


It is truly gorgeous!


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw this on Instagram. It’s gorgeous. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’s the cream jacket style in the blue dress tweed. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I nearly dropped the phone when I saw this blue jacket. This is STUNNING.  I wasn't sure what I was going to chose from Cruise, I was thinking the cream jacket and the tee shirt but THIS!  Love!   Pbp, are you out there?  I know you are also a fan of blue.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I nearly dropped the phone when I saw this blue jacket. This is STUNNING.  I wasn't sure what I was going to chose from Cruise, I was thinking the cream jacket and the tee shirt but THIS!  Love!   Pbp, are you out there?  I know you are also a fan of blue.



Hi! It’s gorgeous. I think it will be $$$ and I have one blue jacket. I’m not sure I can justify another one. But it won’t hurt to try it on right? [emoji6]

I tried the beige and grey tweed dress. It came home with me but I returned it. I just didn’t see it working for me. But the fabric was gorgeous, I wish they made a jacket in that tweed.


----------



## pigleto972001

I hope one of y’all please buys it and I can live vicariously through you! I understand they also did the same tweed in a longer version like the coat. I believe it was 11-12k.


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, I fear you may be right on the price point. If it is up there in a similar range to some of the Cuba tweed pieces, I will pass. I am
going to send the photo to my SA tomorrow and investigate.  I can see this with black, navy, white (all my go to colors!).
SIgh....I will just gaze at the photo for a few minutes... I would like to try it on too!


----------



## pigleto972001

I believe my nordies SA said it was around 9k.


----------



## 911snowball

Ouch.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !!!! Argh.


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s 9500

Here’s a close up of the tweed.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto,you're killing me with this!  So gorgeous!!!

I must heed to Pbp (the voice of reason)  in my emotional state.....I will look only.  We could always time share it between the three of us  he he....


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha !

[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## ailoveresale

The blue jacket is gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

Beautiful colors and so vivid!


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on Instagram. It’s gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878974
> 
> It’s the cream jacket style in the blue dress tweed. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️


Gorgeous color! I don't like the cut of this jacket on me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw Ari ! I bet it looks wonderful. The shoulders are pretty rounded in the pic. That lady works for chanel nyc. My SA said they wear the samples a lot. Must be a nice gig [emoji38]! In an earlier post she wore the pretty grey dress


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh the blue jacket is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Saw this on Instagram. It’s gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878974
> 
> It’s the cream jacket style in the blue dress tweed. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️



Bleu électrique! So nice with dark hair[emoji7]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! It’s gorgeous. I think it will be $$$ and I have one blue jacket. I’m not sure I can justify another one. But it won’t hurt to try it on right? [emoji6]
> 
> I tried the beige and grey tweed dress. It came home with me but I returned it. I just didn’t see it working for me. But the fabric was gorgeous, I wish they made a jacket in that tweed.


I was thinking the exact same thing! The fabric in that dress is so incredible, it would be an amazing jacket! I can see it with the organza lining like they use in the sleeve of the dress to keep it lightweight and cool. 
@pigleto972001 , love the blue! I tried the dress with the ties this weekend and fell in love. I hope to make it mine soon. Thank you for all the Info!


----------



## pigleto972001

You’re welcome. Love that dress. So comfortable !!! I think I may get the shorter version so I could wear to work 

The blue jacket is so pretty. It does look better w my dark hair then the lighter one. Le sigh [emoji1]

Agree the grey tweed or the brown tweed in the dresses would have been a nice jacket


----------



## joysan

Mv


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Aw Ari ! I bet it looks wonderful. The shoulders are pretty rounded in the pic. That lady works for chanel nyc. My SA said they wear the samples a lot. Must be a nice gig [emoji38]! In an earlier post she wore the pretty grey dress



Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?


Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse. 


And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387



Nice to see you Ari. These outfits are beautiful on you. I like how you are mixing things up.


----------



## ladysarah

Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?



So true! This is why I try not to fall in love with jackets from the photos here and why I wont take a chance to buy something I haven’t tried on in resale. You never know right? Sometimes things look great in the photos but something that I find unpredictable makes them look terrible on me. And sometimes things that I don’t expect are fantastic. I’m sorry it didn’t work out for you. Money saved toward something that is perfect. Don’t settle for anything less than perfect even on sale


----------



## Mrs.Z

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?



The shoulder situation is definitely an issue, I tried on the green and pink Cruise jacket shown many times in this thread and the shoulders looked horrendous on me.  Now, the pads were outside the lining and easily removable but I didn't try it that way as the color was off for me too.  I think they can do a lot to tweak the shoulders but sometimes it throws off the structure of the jacket and it just doesn't work.  Shoulders seem to be a big issue with the Space Collection. Sad as that jacket is gorgeous! I agree with Pockebook Pup, I have to try everything on and do a careful fit evaluation with my SA.


----------



## pigleto972001

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?



Wow ! That is beautiful. Had never seen it before.  It’s ground control right ? I remember it from the show. Looked rather square. The shoulders on those jackets were tough. I suppose they can’t alter the shoulders ? Otw as the other ladies said, it’s too much if it’s not right!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387


Absolutely love the second look!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?



Never saw this one. The colors are beautiful as is the tweed. What a pity the cut is off.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387



All three outfits look like effortless elegance . Stunning how you manage to play with Cosmopolite, Airline and Brasserie. Very inspiring [emoji106]


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387



Gorgeous looks Ari! They are all beautiful on you.

Yes, I agree with you on the Ritz, a shorter skirt would also be a nice look - and show more of your legs. I like the flowy style with the embellished structured jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the ritz jacket big time. It looks good with the skirt too ! Shorter would work too. Gorgeous.


----------



## chaneljewel

Always elegant and stylish, ari.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387


Lovely as always. Have you tried the black cosmopolite with leather pant out a slim jean or pant?  How about your black and white dotted jeans?


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?


Stunning jacket. If you were to get free alteration then I would just remake the shoulder because this really is a standout piece. I changed a dropped shoulder on a jacket a few years ago. It can be done and look good.   I only did it because the jacket was a steal and had beautiful princess seaming.


----------



## pigleto972001

Someone who is my size buy this and put me out of my misery  haha


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Someone who is my size buy this and put me out of my misery  haha
> View attachment 3882036


It is really stunning.


----------



## 911snowball

The BUTTONS!! This pic has even more detail.  The TRIM !! one level of blue and then edged in black ..and the shading of the colors...


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !!!!! 

He asked he if I wanted to try it. I was like no [emoji857]lol. I love the lavender and the light green in it too.


----------



## tannfran




----------



## tannfran

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3882102
> View attachment 3882103
> View attachment 3882104
> View attachment 3882105
> View attachment 3882106



Am a long time lurker.  Hi everyone [emoji41][emoji41].  Am totally in LOVE!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi!!! Omg the pics !!! Did you try! Did you get ? [emoji7]


----------



## tannfran

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi!!! Omg the pics !!! Did you try! Did you get ? [emoji7]



Not yet...am going after thanksgiving weekend.  Have to see how it looks on and if the shoulders can be changed a bit...mine are rounded enough without help[emoji854]. Can feel my credit card quivering [emoji849][emoji849]....its so beautiful.


----------



## 911snowball

Welcome tannfran!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes the shoulders are quite rounded ... mine are rounded too. Please keep us posted  welcome to the group.


----------



## tannfran

911snowball said:


> Welcome tannfran!



Very kind.  Thank you!


----------



## tannfran

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes the shoulders are quite rounded ... mine are rounded too. Please keep us posted  welcome to the group.



Be happy to!  And thank you.


----------



## gracekelly

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3882102
> View attachment 3882103
> View attachment 3882104
> View attachment 3882105
> View attachment 3882106


This fabric is the bomb!  Sadly it looks extra spency


----------



## ailoveresale

tannfran said:


> Am a long time lurker.  Hi everyone [emoji41][emoji41].  Am totally in LOVE!!!



Welcome!! And thank you for the pics. That tweed is gorgeous. I hope someone gets it so I can enjoy vicariously. [emoji12]


----------



## chaneljewel

The blue is just exquisite!!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nice to see you Ari. These outfits are beautiful on you. I like how you are mixing things up.


Nice to see you PBP! Thank you for the compliment! 


ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?


ladysarah, is the sleeves are raglan with a seam in the middle - the shoulders can be fixed. I done it with 2 of my jackets and it works out fine. It is a beautiful jacket!


Karenaellen said:


> Absolutely love the second look!


Karenaellen, thank you! 


Pourquoipas said:


> All three outfits look like effortless elegance . Stunning how you manage to play with Cosmopolite, Airline and Brasserie. Very inspiring [emoji106]


Pourquoipas, thank you so much, I'm trying to wear everything I have to justify the investment


Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous looks Ari! They are all beautiful on you.
> 
> Yes, I agree with you on the Ritz, a shorter skirt would also be a nice look - and show more of your legs. I like the flowy style with the embellished structured jacket.


Thank You Genie!


pigleto972001 said:


> I love the ritz jacket big time. It looks good with the skirt too ! Shorter would work too. Gorgeous.


Thank you Pigleto!


chaneljewel said:


> Always elegant and stylish, ari.


chaneljewel, thank you!


gracekelly said:


> Lovely as always. Have you tried the black cosmopolite with leather pant out a slim jean or pant?  How about your black and white dotted jeans?


Thank you GraceKelly, i did wear it with black slim jeans and it looks very rock and roll, nice for the weekends! I have to try it with the dotted jeans! 


pigleto972001 said:


> Someone who is my size buy this and put me out of my misery  haha
> View attachment 3882036


Beautiful! 


tannfran said:


> Am a long time lurker.  Hi everyone [emoji41][emoji41].  Am totally in LOVE!!!


welcome tannfran please postmodeling pictures!


----------



## ari

Wearing my pea coat today, just before the bad weather arrives.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love your crisp pea coat especially w the brooch. My SA said they told her the cream colored pieces from ground control would not make sale nor the silk blouses


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh the blue is stunning, haven't seen it in person yet. 

Ari you always look completely elegant!


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Not yet...am going after thanksgiving weekend.  Have to see how it looks on and if the shoulders can be changed a bit...mine are rounded enough without help[emoji854]. Can feel my credit card quivering [emoji849][emoji849]....its so beautiful.


If you love it, please get it. The shoulders can definitely be altered. This jacket is amazing bec of the gradient effect.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 3881567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question for all the fellow Chanel jacket aficionados here? Love love Chanel jackets and when I found this one in the photo in my size, pretty much fainted with excitement. Have any of you ladies bought it? I was very disappointing when I tried it on, the dropped shoulders looked weird on me. If you see their couture collection, all the shoulders are lovely classic shapes... why are the RTW such a difficult cut?


The difficult cuts of some RTW is a challenge for many of us, they also reflect fashion as such. The detail of the current Cruise season for example seems to be ruched, diagonal shoulder seams. I guess at Couture prices of £50k+ a pop, those jackets have to be classic and timeless. Can your Chanel tailor advise, they are absolutely talented.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 3882373
> 
> Wearing my pea coat today, just before the bad weather arrives.



Never met a pea coat that I didn’t love.  White is smashing on you and the rouge bag makes it all perfect


----------



## tannfran

ari said:


> Nice to see you PBP! Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> ladysarah, is the sleeves are raglan with a seam in the middle - the shoulders can be fixed. I done it with 2 of my jackets and it works out fine. It is a beautiful jacket!
> 
> Karenaellen, thank you!
> 
> Pourquoipas, thank you so much, I'm trying to wear everything I have to justify the investment
> 
> Thank You Genie!
> 
> Thank you Pigleto!
> 
> chaneljewel, thank you!
> 
> Thank you GraceKelly, i did wear it with black slim jeans and it looks very rock and roll, nice for the weekends! I have to try it with the dotted jeans!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> welcome tannfran please postmodeling pictures!



Thank you Ari....been a long time admirer of you.  In your opinion could the blue I posted have the shoulders corrected so they are not so rounded?   Would really appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## tannfran

Same question to periogirl or any who have had successful shoulder restructuring. Trying to educate myself before try on day.  Thanks all...have learned so much from all of you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Someone who is my size buy this and put me out of my misery  haha
> View attachment 3882036


If it makes you feel any better, I think this jacket might be too mature-looking for you.  This is always a hazard with finely made clothing.  I like you in the more youthful pieces.


----------



## periogirl28

tannfran said:


> Same question to periogirl or any who have had successful shoulder restructuring. Trying to educate myself before try on day.  Thanks all...have learned so much from all of you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Oh I dunno what happened but I replied you in a post above. If you are buying from a boutique, there should be an in-house Chanel tailor. The shoulders can be pinned to reduce the curve as was demonstrated for me when I tried the green version. But you will not get the classic Chanel narrow armhole look as this has a totally different construction.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I think this jacket might be too mature-looking for you.  This is always a hazard with finely made clothing.  I like you in the more youthful pieces.


Respectfully, I think this jacket is for all ages and it just depends upon how it is styled.   White shorts or skinny jean would be a very youthful look and @pigleto972001 could do this easily I think.


----------



## gracekelly

tannfran said:


> Same question to periogirl or any who have had successful shoulder restructuring. Trying to educate myself before try on day.  Thanks all...have learned so much from all of you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I feel two ways about this. 1.  Change it to look good on you and to heck with how the shoulder was originally designed. 2. To change it radically compromises the integrity of the original design.   If the Chanel tailor thinks it can be done they will urge you to do it in order to sell the jacket.  Also consider that there may be something else out there that works better for you with only minor alteration

When I changed a dropped shoulder on a jacket, it was on a sale jacket and I bought it at a very good price.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I think this jacket might be too mature-looking for you.  This is always a hazard with finely made clothing.  I like you in the more youthful pieces.



Ah that does make me feel better  I’ve been told some chanel jackets are aging on me. 



gracekelly said:


> Respectfully, I think this jacket is for all ages and it just depends upon how it is styled.   White shorts or skinny jean would be a very youthful look and @pigleto972001 could do this easily I think.



Oof haha this makes me feel less better. 
[emoji3]  

I get what y’all are saying  and I appreciate your thoughts  the bad thing is the price is prohibitive for me even as the color is calling my name. It is gorgeous.  I love the design. Perhaps the cream cotton is the way to go !

And tann, the shoulders can be adjusted. Some people are totally fine doing it. I personally am scared of alterations even though I’ve had a few jackets made bigger or smaller  I wonder if they can go smaller w the shoulder pads. The bigness of the shoulder was apparent when I tried the cream jacket in a too big size.


----------



## tannfran

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I dunno what happened but I replied you in a post above. If you are buying from a boutique, there should be an in-house Chanel tailor. The shoulders can be pinned to reduce the curve as was demonstrated for me when I tried the green version. But you will not get the classic Chanel narrow armhole look as this has a totally different construction.



Thank you!


----------



## tannfran

ari said:


> Don’t misunderstand me, love the jacket it’s just not for me. I have big upper body and the boxy cut plus the raglan shoulders and wide sleeves wouldn’t look good on me. It’s like the cream Cuba last year I loved it, but it didn’t look good on me.
> I like the longer version for me, but not sure how useful it’s for me.
> I still haven’t worn the Cosmopolite enough.
> Here is the long black jacket, I love the cut, fitted waist slim sleeves. Maybe it would have looked better with a shorter skirt?
> View attachment 3881385
> 
> Today I’m wearing frivolous interpretation of Airline collection with Cosmopolite lace blouse.
> View attachment 3881386
> 
> And one of my favorites of Brassiere collection
> View attachment 3881387



Long black jacket...you look like a model[emoji7][emoji7].  Great choice


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> I feel two ways about this. 1.  Change it to look good on you and to heck with how the shoulder was originally designed. 2. To change it radically compromises the integrity of the original design.   If the Chanel tailor thinks it can be done they will urge you to do it in order to sell the jacket.  Also consider that there may be something else out there that works better for you with only minor alteration
> 
> When I changed a dropped shoulder on a jacket, it was on a sale jacket and I bought it at a very good price.



I’m thinking about doing this with the white double breasted jacket if I cant sell it at a good price. Take the shoulders in a bit as the dropped shoulder look makes me look wide and I already have broad shoulders for my size.


----------



## kpai

Sharing a cuba cruise look.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I love your crisp pea coat especially w the brooch. My SA said they told her the cream colored pieces from ground control would not make sale nor the silk blouses


Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.



Mrs.Z said:


> Oh the blue is stunning, haven't seen it in person yet.
> 
> Ari you always look completely elegant!


Thank you Mrs. Z!


gracekelly said:


> Never met a pea coat that I didn’t love.  White is smashing on you and the rouge bag makes it all perfect


It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans. 


tannfran said:


> Thank you Ari....been a long time admirer of you.  In your opinion could the blue I posted have the shoulders corrected so they are not so rounded?   Would really appreciate your thoughts.


Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads. 
It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders 


The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders 


I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.



tannfran said:


> Long black jacket...you look like a model[emoji7][emoji7].  Great choice


Thank you!



kpai said:


> Sharing a cuba cruise look.



Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.


----------



## EmileH

kpai said:


> Sharing a cuba cruise look.



You look stunning. 



ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs. Z!
> 
> It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans.
> 
> Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads.
> It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883296
> 
> The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883297
> 
> I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
> I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.



Ari, I love the casual Salzburg outfit.


----------



## snibor

ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs. Z!
> 
> It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans.
> 
> Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads.
> It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883296
> 
> The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883297
> 
> I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
> I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.



I am typically not in this thread but it came up on my unread in the app.  Can I just say your casual outfit is just perfect!  Something I aspire to. The jeans with the sneakers (Louis Vuitton?) and Chanel jacket. Just perfect. Casual but chic. [emoji106]


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the Salzburg !!!!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs. Z!
> 
> It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans.
> 
> Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads.
> It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883296
> 
> The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883297
> 
> I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
> I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.



The rounded shoulders look very feminine and flattering as long as they end up in such balanced proportions! 
Ari you’re proving us how important it is to know your own shape when it comes to buying Chanel. Magic happens if this is paired with an honest SA and an excellent seamstress.


----------



## Pourquoipas

kpai said:


> Sharing a cuba cruise look.



Love the way you pair this jacket!


----------



## kpai

Pourquoipas said:


> Love the way you pair this jacket!


thank you


----------



## kpai

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look stunning.
> thank you.


----------



## kpai

ARI,

thank you.  It's a similar cut, but this is the denim material jacket that was worn by the male model on the runway.


----------



## tannfran

ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs. Z!
> 
> It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans.
> 
> Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads.
> It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883296
> 
> The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883297
> 
> I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
> I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.



Thank you for the visuals...very helpful.  Guess will have to wait and try on to see how it looks.   Am opposite body type...short, narrow shoulders...pretty much an hourglass with a bit too much sand on the bottom[emoji854][emoji854].  Who knows...maybe the shoulders will work well.  You look fabulous in all your pix...good eye and taste.  Will take pix during try on.


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> The rounded shoulders look very feminine and flattering as long as they end up in such balanced proportions!
> Ari you’re proving us how important it is to know your own shape when it comes to buying Chanel. Magic happens if this is paired with an honest SA and an excellent seamstress.


This. 100%.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you Pigleto! I’m glad I bought the 2 silk shirts, they’re so beautiful but high maintenance.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs. Z!
> 
> It’s my first pea coat ever I still feel strange wearing it. It looks better with slim jeans.
> 
> Thank you tannfran! I have to see it close up. I think it would be difficult but not impossible. The lesage is a bit complicated to work with, and I don’t think it has a seam in the middle of the shoulder. I had these shoulders reduced and removed the shoulder pads.
> It came out perfect - it was taken from the middle seam of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883296
> 
> The Salzburg was a bit more complicated it has one vertical seam, but again I was able to remove the shoulder pads and decrease the width of the shoulders
> View attachment 3883297
> 
> I think it can be done. But maybe the wide shoulders could look good on you.
> I have big shoulders, big upper body and no hips, so wide shoulders are not for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Kpai, great look! Love it with your dress. Is this the black version of the cream Cuba jacket. It looked awful on me.



Ari 
You and I have the same body type 
(Feel free to send me your hand -me-downs [emoji6])
You look lovely as always 
(Next time I'm in Berlin we could have a kafe and talk about Chanel)
Will be in early 2018!
Thank you so much for sharing your action photos


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Nice to see
> 
> ladysarah, is the sleeves are raglan with a seam in the middle - the shoulders can be fixed. I done it with 2 of my jackets and it works out fine. It is a beautiful jacket!



Good ness I would not dare change the jacket so radically. It could work of course, but it could also go very wrong if the change goes against the designer's vision. Any way the jacket was beyond beautiful, but at £6 k it would have to make me look divine...
Two things are going to happen : either I will get used to the new shape and will view it the norm and attractive. ( that happens so often in fashion don't you think?) OR I will have to find a different more classic cut that looks better on my body shape.( New collection?)
I ve only ever seen that jacket worn as in thrown over the shoulders sort of thing...I will try to find a photo.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Good ness I would not dare change the jacket so radically. It could work of course, but it could also go very wrong if the change goes against the designer's vision. Any way the jacket was beyond beautiful, but at £6 k it would have to make me look divine...
> Two things are going to happen : either I will get used to the new shape and will view it the norm and attractive. ( that happens so often in fashion don't you think?) OR I will have to find a different more classic cut that looks better on my body shape.( New collection?)
> I ve only ever seen that jacket worn as in thrown over the shoulders sort of thing...I will try to find a photo.



Those thrown over the shoulders jackets always make me doubt if they’re perfectly cut and sized. I guess I’d use it in the normal way if it looked good. But maybe it’s my narrow shoulders..


----------



## bags to die for

Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.




Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.




Thank you for posting this. Very tempting jacket now ‍♀️[emoji23]


----------



## chicinthecity777

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.



The pink jacket is gorgeous! Great choice and glad they can alter the drop shoulders. I am not a fan of dropped shoulders myself.


----------



## Baglover121

The jacket is gorgeous yes, Kirsten Stewart is painful to watch, I couldn't finish the video ,


----------



## lulilu

Baglover121 said:


> The jacket is gorgeous yes, Kirsten Stewart is painful to watch, I couldn't finish the video ,



Those were my thoughts exactly.  I muted my computer.  I don't know why they think we are interested in what most of these actresses/models have to say.


----------



## Genie27

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.



Gorgeous colour!! Did the sleeve end up being shorter after alterations? Can you post a pic of the altered jacket, please?


----------



## pigleto972001

The pink jacket is lovely. Thanks for posting the video of the cream jacket


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.



I think she looks round shouldered and awful


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly.  I muted my computer.  I don't know why they think we are interested in what most of these actresses/models have to say.


Thank you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Those thrown over the shoulders jackets always make me doubt if they’re perfectly cut and sized. I guess I’d use it in the normal way if it looked good. But maybe it’s my narrow shoulders..


I have always thought the same and that they were given the jacket ten minuets prior and had to give it back


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!!!



She looks awkward in it. It’s not selling it to me but who knows, i probably would look awkward in it too


----------



## dharma

ladysarah said:


> Good ness I would not dare change the jacket so radically. It could work of course, but it could also go very wrong if the change goes against the designer's vision. Any way the jacket was beyond beautiful, but at £6 k it would have to make me look divine...
> Two things are going to happen : either I will get used to the new shape and will view it the norm and attractive. ( that happens so often in fashion don't you think?) OR I will have to find a different more classic cut that looks better on my body shape.( New collection?)
> I ve only ever seen that jacket worn as in thrown over the shoulders sort of thing...I will try to find a photo.


I’m with you on this. I think some alterations are necessary; sleeve length, nipping in and letting out, etc. but I would never want to radically alter a designer’s vision. 
That said, the outside seam along the newer raglan sleeve jackets begs to be altered for most women not wanting such exaggerated  shoulders. I don’t think making that particular curve less extreme changes the vision too much, and definitely makes it more wearable for most.


----------



## tannfran

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous colour!! Did the sleeve end up being shorter after alterations? Can you post a pic of the altered jacket, please?



Yes please!


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.



Would love to see photo of the alteration. Thank you for the kind encouragement!


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> Talking about changing shoulders/jackets, I bought this and the Chanel tailor changed it so that it is now a normal shoulder. You wouldn't even have known it was different.
> 
> View attachment 3884072
> 
> 
> Also, Kirsten Stewart in the cream Greek jacket.



Would love to see photo of the alteration. Thank you for the kind encouragement!


----------



## bags to die for

Yes the sleeve is shorter. There's a little shoulder pad in there now.


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> Yes the sleeve is shorter. There's a little shoulder pad in there now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884468


Perfect!  
Enjoy!


----------



## 911snowball

Well done.  If the shoulder seam was moved up, did this impact the sleeve length much or was it minimal?


----------



## bags to die for

I think its quite a bit shorter. Its probably about 6 inches from my elbow.


----------



## tannfran

bags to die for said:


> I think its quite a bit shorter. Its probably about 6 inches from my elbow.



Wow.  Thank you so much.  It’s beautiful!


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> Yes the sleeve is shorter. There's a little shoulder pad in there now.


this appears to have worked out beautifully. I remember that jacket when it came out. Was it the hypermarket collection?


----------



## 911snowball

Well, I dashed in to try the cream Cruise jacket after work.  The color is good on me, it is lightweight, good sleeve length etc but the shoulders will be a major alteration. Like Kristen Stewart in the video, they are just too much. I know from experience with my grey coat, that it can be fixed and the result can be a natural shoulder  line and the jacket can be made more "classic".  The owl buttons on this jacket make it, they have a bit of sparkle and it gives a wonderful finish to the jacket that compliments the tweed trim.
There is a seam running down each sleeve that will make alterations easy on this jacket. I am going to sleep on it and decide tomorrow.  The seamstress that I like is away for two weeks. She did my coat and I was very pleased. I could always buy it and see what she thinks and return it if I change my mind.  Will sleep on it.....


----------



## pigleto972001

So fun !!! I love the lining of it. The classic camellia lining in cream ! I am eager to try it in my size eventually too to see how the shoulders look. 

The owl buttons and the trim are wonderful. Let us know what you decide !!


----------



## 911snowball

The lining is great. It is really very comfortable easy jacket.  I don't know about all of you, but when the jacket is too constricting it ends up on the back of my chair and the most $$ part of the outfit is not worn. I have to be able to move in it. I really like 3/4 sleeves especially in the warmer months.  The buttons are really special on this one Pigleto.


----------



## Genie27

If I may jump in with a question about an older piece? I have my navy/black 2008 tweed that I’ve been wearing a lot, but it seems to pill very badly, under the arms and where my handbag creates friction. It’s a blue wool loosely woven, with a black thick  “thread” holding it all together and it seems like the black thread is the cause of the pilling as the pills are all black and not navy like I would assume. 

Any thoughts on how to not wear it out in a season?


----------



## EmileH

Good luck with your decision snowball. 

Genie I think some pilling is to be expected. My pleated plaid cosmopolite jacket pulls a bit. I’m using the cashmere brush from the laundress. It’s very gentle.


----------



## may3545

I have some older Chanel jackets, and I noticed a button missing on one of my pockets. I don't have spare buttons, so what should I do in this case?


----------



## lulilu

May, sometimes the boutiques and department stores have buttons.  Also, I understand ebay is a source.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Good luck with your decision snowball.
> 
> Genie I think some pilling is to be expected. My pleated plaid cosmopolite jacket pulls a bit. I’m using the cashmere brush from the laundress. It’s very gentle.


I have recently bought a 2002 jacket and I absolutely LOVE the style and even the fit while slightly loose is a nice fit and cut! the problem is that I guess with wear and age, it did arrive with quite a lot of pilling!! It was in great condition with the exception of the pilling - it was visible from photo that there appeared to be slight pilling. the product arrived with visibly more pilling than what I was able to see from the lighting of the photo, but I love the jacket and it was at a STEAL given the style and material, etc. of the jacket so I decided to take a chance and try to depill and keep. The jacket is navy and black and the jacket has a removable standing collar that when attached (via buttons) is in a mandarin standing collar style, but when removed, turns into a classic Chanel jacket!! Lined in silk camellia lining and even the sleeves have a tiny notch where the buttons are and it has very nice design details throughout.  I am mere mortal and cannot resist as since the time I've fallen in love with Chanel in past 3-4 years have not seen anything available like it! classic with a twist! Will definitely post and share pictures when I have some time to get around to it hopefully over the holidays! 

I bought the sweater COMB from The Laundress, not the brush, and it was definitely not as gentle as the brush appear to be. Now I was able to remove lots of the pill from the jacket and it looked infinitely better than before - thought it was soooo scary because while I was using the comb I can tell that while it was much better than those pill shavers and other things I've seen before, that it was still taking quite a bit of the material off (that said I wonder if it's just basically what needed to be done given the amount of pull and pilling there was on the jacket to begin with!).  There were a few threads of tweed that came out in 2 or 3 loops in a few areas of the jacket that I will ask the chanel boutique's help to repair, and still on the bottom part of the jacket, there was an area where the tweed itself seems to have sort of became less "tight" over time and if I brush any further it would simply become complete fuzz so I left those small areas alone.

All in all, this seems to be the right move for the jacket, but I wonder PbP if I used the cashmere brush would it remove pilling enough and would that have been a better choice? I noticed the price is higher on the cashmere brush than all other products, and in the video/instruction on the website, they seem to say that the brush is for "refreshing" between washes and did not advertise it for removing piling? Do you find that from user standpoint the brush is actually able to and better at removing pilling? I'd like to know because if that's the case, i'm getting one too in addition to the comb!


----------



## nicole0612

How interesting. I do not have any brushes at all. I just checked on Amazon and there is a Cashmere Brush and a Clothing and Upholstery Brush by the Laundress, they are both $60. Which is the Brush that you ladies use?


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies. Vanana, I think from your description you had to use the cashmere comb. The brush might not have done a good enough job. It sounds like a gorgeous jacket. I would love to see it sometime. I just bought the laundress cashmere comb. I had several from Pringle of Scotland that I misplaced. I do think the laundress ones are less gentle. I'll be looking for more like the ones that I had. 

The brush is even more gentle than the Pringle combs. Yes, Nicole, it's the $60 cashmere brush. I bought one after myh demonstrated how she uses hers on her hermes cashmeres. I would never use anything more harsh on my cashmere shawls. I think you are right, Vanana that it's better for keeping things depilled on a regular basis than doing a major job. It probably wouldn't have taken care of your job.


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Vanana, I think from your description you had to use the cashmere comb. The brush might not have done a good enough job. It sounds like a gorgeous jacket. I would love to see it sometime. I just bought the laundress cashmere comb. I had several from Pringle of Scotland that I misplaced. I do think the laundress ones are less gentle. I'll be looking for more like the ones that I had.
> 
> The brush is even more gentle than the Pringle combs. Yes, Nicole, it's the $60 cashmere brush. I bought one after myh demonstrated how she uses hers on her hermes cashmeres. I would never use anything more harsh on my cashmere shawls. I think you are right, Vanana that it's better for keeping things depilled on a regular basis than doing a major job. It probably wouldn't have taken care of your job.



Thanks for the info PbP, I will try out the cashmere brush. I have to admit that I never knew such a thing existed. I have only tried picking off pills with my fingers, but that can obviously only be done if there are just a few.


----------



## kpai

Vanana said:


> I have recently bought a 2002 jacket and I absolutely LOVE the style and even the fit while slightly loose is a nice fit and cut! the problem is that I guess with wear and age, it did arrive with quite a lot of pilling!! It was in great condition with the exception of the pilling - it was visible from photo that there appeared to be slight pilling. the product arrived with visibly more pilling than what I was able to see from the lighting of the photo, but I love the jacket and it was at a STEAL given the style and material, etc. of the jacket so I decided to take a chance and try to depill and keep. The jacket is navy and black and the jacket has a removable standing collar that when attached (via buttons) is in a mandarin standing collar style, but when removed, turns into a classic Chanel jacket!! Lined in silk camellia lining and even the sleeves have a tiny notch where the buttons are and it has very nice design details throughout.  I am mere mortal and cannot resist as since the time I've fallen in love with Chanel in past 3-4 years have not seen anything available like it! classic with a twist! Will definitely post and share pictures when I have some time to get around to it hopefully over the holidays!
> 
> I bought the sweater COMB from The Laundress, not the brush, and it was definitely not as gentle as the brush appear to be. Now I was able to remove lots of the pill from the jacket and it looked infinitely better than before - thought it was soooo scary because while I was using the comb I can tell that while it was much better than those pill shavers and other things I've seen before, that it was still taking quite a bit of the material off (that said I wonder if it's just basically what needed to be done given the amount of pull and pilling there was on the jacket to begin with!).  There were a few threads of tweed that came out in 2 or 3 loops in a few areas of the jacket that I will ask the chanel boutique's help to repair, and still on the bottom part of the jacket, there was an area where the tweed itself seems to have sort of became less "tight" over time and if I brush any further it would simply become complete fuzz so I left those small areas alone.
> 
> All in all, this seems to be the right move for the jacket, but I wonder PbP if I used the cashmere brush would it remove pilling enough and would that have been a better choice? I noticed the price is higher on the cashmere brush than all other products, and in the video/instruction on the website, they seem to say that the brush is for "refreshing" between washes and did not advertise it for removing piling? Do you find that from user standpoint the brush is actually able to and better at removing pilling? I'd like to know because if that's the case, i'm getting one too in addition to the comb!



I would take it into a chanel boutique.  They usually can use a electric shaver for the pilling.  My paris-rome black jacket had a great deal of pilling.  I had to return it.  It was impossible to take it in after every wear.


----------



## kpai

may3545 said:


> I have some older Chanel jackets, and I noticed a button missing on one of my pockets. I don't have spare buttons, so what should I do in this case?


I would take it in to the boutique, if they don't have spare in the boutique,  they would take a button/picture from your current jacket and send to Paris to locate the spare buttons.  I understand Paris has a all the buttons from all the jackets.  It was done on one of my jackets from 2009.


----------



## Vanana

kpai said:


> I would take it in to the boutique, if they don't have spare in the boutique,  they would take a button/picture from your current jacket and send to Paris to locate the spare buttons.  I understand Paris has a all the buttons from all the jackets.  It was done on one of my jackets from 2009.


That is nice to know!


----------



## Vanana

kpai said:


> I would take it into a chanel boutique.  They usually can use a electric shaver for the pilling.  My paris-rome black jacket had a great deal of pilling.  I had to return it.  It was impossible to take it in after every wear.


Thank you  I have great boutique and they have volunteered to make full alteration for my other chanel jacket that I bought online free of charge and done outstanding job. I do feel bad though since I didn’t buy this there and it was just pilling which is more of a maintenance thing and I would feel like I am taking advantage of their kindness  

The pill is under control now I think after the comb but wonder if the brush is a better thing to maintain going forward and worth getting too.  I would however bring jacket with me to ask seamstress help with the small snag that was there where a few threads of tweed seem to have been came out as a loop


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks for the info PbP, I will try out the cashmere brush. I have to admit that I never knew such a thing existed. I have only tried picking off pills with my fingers, but that can obviously only be done if there are just a few.


If you buying direct from the laundress website you can enter code “cyber25” for 25% off next 6 days


----------



## Genie27

I used my fingers to grab the larger loose bits and it helped. I’m scared to make my jacket bald. 

This same jacket has collar hooks and as it was on the back of my chair, the loose knit of one of my dresses got caught and pulled out about two inches. Luckily I was able to stretch it almost all back. The last half inch I used a fine knitting needle to poke and pull the thread along to ease the pull. Thankfully no broken threads. It was a very complex weave /knit and was hard to find the right thread to pull, but it looks as good as new.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Vanana, I think from your description you had to use the cashmere comb. The brush might not have done a good enough job. It sounds like a gorgeous jacket. I would love to see it sometime. I just bought the laundress cashmere comb. I had several from Pringle of Scotland that I misplaced. I do think the laundress ones are less gentle. I'll be looking for more like the ones that I had.
> 
> The brush is even more gentle than the Pringle combs. Yes, Nicole, it's the $60 cashmere brush. I bought one after myh demonstrated how she uses hers on her hermes cashmeres. I would never use anything more harsh on my cashmere shawls. I think you are right, Vanana that it's better for keeping things depilled on a regular basis than doing a major job. It probably wouldn't have taken care of your job.


Thank you so much for your help to understand the difference! I think I may need both and to your point, a gentler comb/depiller for future bigger jobs. I have quite a lot of cashmere also but haven’t done much to maintain them. It’s not even the cost anymore but I really love them and it’s hard to find exactly what you want so ability to enjoy them longer is great!   I just ordered something else to try out for future depilling from company called “Gleener” on amazon. Will try and report back if it works well. Might get the cashmere comb too for in between wear. Honestly when I used the laundress comb gut feel was that it could have been gentler but it did get the job done this time. Would prefer something a bit gentler like you said pbp.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi ladies. Vanana, I think from your description you had to use the cashmere comb. The brush might not have done a good enough job. It sounds like a gorgeous jacket. I would love to see it sometime. I just bought the laundress cashmere comb. I had several from Pringle of Scotland that I misplaced. I do think the laundress ones are less gentle. I'll be looking for more like the ones that I had.
> 
> The brush is even more gentle than the Pringle combs. Yes, Nicole, it's the $60 cashmere brush. I bought one after myh demonstrated how she uses hers on her hermes cashmeres. I would never use anything more harsh on my cashmere shawls. I think you are right, Vanana that it's better for keeping things depilled on a regular basis than doing a major job. It probably wouldn't have taken care of your job.


For what it’s worth this represents 50% of what I took off the jacket from the depilling process rolled into a big fuzz ball (didn’t think to take photo until the 2nd part of the job  )


----------



## 911snowball

That is quite a bit of fuzz!


----------



## Mrs.Z

may3545 said:


> I have some older Chanel jackets, and I noticed a button missing on one of my pockets. I don't have spare buttons, so what should I do in this case?



My SA said you can order more buttons from Chanel as they keep the button molds in an archive but it's a very long process and I imagine you have to pay for them as well.  Sounds like a last resort if you cannot find them elsewhere.


----------



## klynneann

Hi everyone!  I haven't been getting notifications of new posts (which is something that seems to happen periodically on all the threads I subscribe to), so I've been spending the evening reading backwards through the thread.    Everyone is looking just stunning in all the recent photos! 
I was finally able to try my size in that beautiful blue and cream zip jacket I had seen.  I love it, though I would want the sleeves to be taken in a bit at the end (it's just a little too poofy for me - I think a narrower is more wearable).  That being said, it's definitely above my budget given how much wear I would get out of it, as I think it's too fancy for daily use.  I'm crossing my fingers that it goes on sale, though my SA said she didn't think it would.


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't been getting notifications of new posts (which is something that seems to happen periodically on all the threads I subscribe to), so I've been spending the evening reading backwards through the thread.    Everyone is looking just stunning in all the recent photos!
> I was finally able to try my size in that beautiful blue and cream zip jacket I had seen.  I love it, though I would want the sleeves to be taken in a bit at the end (it's just a little too poofy for me - I think a narrower is more wearable).  That being said, it's definitely above my budget given how much wear I would get out of it, as I think it's too fancy for daily use.  I'm crossing my fingers that it goes on sale, though my SA said she didn't think it would.
> View attachment 3889955
> View attachment 3889956
> View attachment 3889957



It’s soooo pretty on you. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't been getting notifications of new posts (which is something that seems to happen periodically on all the threads I subscribe to), so I've been spending the evening reading backwards through the thread.    Everyone is looking just stunning in all the recent photos!
> I was finally able to try my size in that beautiful blue and cream zip jacket I had seen.  I love it, though I would want the sleeves to be taken in a bit at the end (it's just a little too poofy for me - I think a narrower is more wearable).  That being said, it's definitely above my budget given how much wear I would get out of it, as I think it's too fancy for daily use.  I'm crossing my fingers that it goes on sale, though my SA said she didn't think it would.
> View attachment 3889955
> View attachment 3889956
> View attachment 3889957



I agree with PbP, this is really lovely on you! Fingers crossed that it ends up yours eventually


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It’s soooo pretty on you. Crossing my fingers for you.





nicole0612 said:


> I agree with PbP, this is really lovely on you! Fingers crossed that it ends up yours eventually


Thank you, both!    It is kind of slimming somehow...


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it is lovely on you. I believe it would make sale. My SA said he thinks ground control might not make sale til a little later since it shipped late. I suppose we will find out


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it is lovely on you. I believe it would make sale. My SA said he thinks ground control might not make sale til a little later since it shipped late. I suppose we will find out


Thank you.  I really hope so.  My SA seemed to feel strongly that it wouldn't, in part because it's the only one left in that size, but sometimes I think they say things to help make a sale...


----------



## pigleto972001

They totally do !!! I don’t know if they withhold sale based on how many are left versus actual types of styles. I am hoping for you it will make it.


----------



## Freckles1

Do we have any idea when the sale starts? Headed to NY this Thursday.....


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> Do we have any idea when the sale starts? Headed to NY this Thursday.....



Usually around the second week of December.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

klynneann said:


> Thank you.  I really hope so.  My SA seemed to feel strongly that it wouldn't, in part because it's the only one left in that size, but sometimes I think they say things to help make a sale...


This seems like a piece that will go on sale because it is season-specific.


----------



## lrdavis440

I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


----------



## klynneann

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


I love the color of this tweed, and it looks amazing on you!  I especially love it over the dress.


----------



## gracekelly

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


Very interesting to wear it as you have.  You could get a lot of wear out of this with all the variations.  Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:



Congratulations! The tweed is beautiful.


----------



## chaneljewel

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


Such a beautiful tweed!   And a variety ways to wear it!


----------



## Pourquoipas

klynneann said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't been getting notifications of new posts (which is something that seems to happen periodically on all the threads I subscribe to), so I've been spending the evening reading backwards through the thread.    Everyone is looking just stunning in all the recent photos!
> I was finally able to try my size in that beautiful blue and cream zip jacket I had seen.  I love it, though I would want the sleeves to be taken in a bit at the end (it's just a little too poofy for me - I think a narrower is more wearable).  That being said, it's definitely above my budget given how much wear I would get out of it, as I think it's too fancy for daily use.  I'm crossing my fingers that it goes on sale, though my SA said she didn't think it would.
> View attachment 3889955
> View attachment 3889956
> View attachment 3889957



Very nice. Hope you’ll get it on sale[emoji136]


----------



## Pourquoipas

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:



Lovely tweed. [emoji106][emoji177]I prefer it with the dress as it distracts the least from the jacket!


----------



## ari

klynneann said:


> Hi everyone!  I haven't been getting notifications of new posts (which is something that seems to happen periodically on all the threads I subscribe to), so I've been spending the evening reading backwards through the thread.    Everyone is looking just stunning in all the recent photos!
> I was finally able to try my size in that beautiful blue and cream zip jacket I had seen.  I love it, though I would want the sleeves to be taken in a bit at the end (it's just a little too poofy for me - I think a narrower is more wearable).  That being said, it's definitely above my budget given how much wear I would get out of it, as I think it's too fancy for daily use.  I'm crossing my fingers that it goes on sale, though my SA said she didn't think it would.
> View attachment 3889955
> View attachment 3889956
> View attachment 3889957


klynneann,this is a very beautiful jacket! hope you'll get it on sale! 


lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


lrdavis, this looks so nice on you! love it with the dress, but it's also very nice with the suede pants! Congrats!


----------



## Genie27

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


It's lovely as a topper - gorgeous open on the suede pants and with the dress.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the dress !!! I really like it as a topper to your other dress.


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the dress !!! I really like it as a topper to your other dress.


I had a similar idea as well! I think it is great with shorts too


----------



## Mrs.Z

Agreeing with everyone, I love it as a topper, it looks fab with the dress lrdavis440!


----------



## Baglover121

Alessandra de Osma in a Chanel coat, 
she looks stunning! I can't stop admiring it! bet they altered the shape a bit as I remember seeing it a bit poofy ,


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool pic. There look to be two chanel coats and the red and white dress is chanel too I think.


----------



## Baglover121

Yes, I think it's princess Caroline's daughter wearing the belted coat , although she is very young for such style I think it looks great on her, but I can't identify who is wearing the dress, don't know if they all decided to wear Chanel or perhaps  Chanel offered to dress them all? Karl and princess Caroline are good friends,


----------



## EmileH

No white Jackie O suits in London or Paris yet ladies. [emoji22]


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> No white Jackie O suits in London or Paris yet ladies. [emoji22]


I saw it last night at the cocktail party for the Chanel pop-up in Nordstrom (downtown Seattle store).  It was just a sample but I think people were able to order anything they have showing.  The overall image of it is beautiful, but when I looked at it close up I have to say I was disappointed in the fabric.  It felt almost plasticky.  Like the needles on a fake Christmas tree.  I took pictures, but have a hard time posting from my phone.  If I can't figure it out, I'll post tonight.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw bummer. The sample I tried was a little worn so the fabric didn’t look good in the pic I took. I’m still waiting for the cream jacket too [emoji848]
Would love to see pics KA!
Hope we see the white suit soon  have fun Pbp


----------



## Sunlitshadows

klynneann said:


> I saw it last night at the cocktail party for the Chanel pop-up in Nordstrom (downtown Seattle store).  It was just a sample but I think people were able to order anything they have showing.  The overall image of it is beautiful, but when I looked at it close up I have to say I was disappointed in the fabric.  It felt almost plasticky.  Like the needles on a fake Christmas tree.  I took pictures, but have a hard time posting from my phone.  If I can't figure it out, I'll post tonight.



I was there too!  Did you have fun?


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> I was there too!  Did you have fun?


Yes!  Although it was _very_ crowded!  Did you like it?  I think it's a very nice space, I love the copper color.  I took pictures of some items; I'll try to post them this evening, along with the one of the white jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Was the rtw available for immediate purchase or could you order it? Saw pics of it on Instagram. Looked so pretty !! Did y’all get anything


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Was the rtw available for immediate purchase or could you order it? Saw pics of it on Instagram. Looked so pretty !! Did y’all get anything


They were mostly samples, so you had to order.  I believe bags, and definitely the jewelry, were available for immediate purchase.  I have my eye on a pin, but the rtw this season isn't really me.  There's only one jacket I have my eye on, and I think I would only get it if it makes it to the next sale.  I'm definitely more a fall/winter clothing person.


----------



## pigleto972001

This season does seem heavy on the separates  it’s always a struggle for me... get a jacket or spend money on separates ? Plus sale is coming. It’s hard to plan. Haha ! Which jacket are you eying ?


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> This season does seem heavy on the separates  it’s always a struggle for me... get a jacket or spend money on separates ? Plus sale is coming. It’s hard to plan. Haha ! Which jacket are you eying ?


It's short-sleeved, gold/tan in color, and has one big button for show on the front (the jacket actually buttons with hook and eye closure).  I'll see if I can find a pic.

Sale definitely throws things for a loop!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh yes, think I know the one. Has a matching dress?

Not sure I have much room for sale


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh yes, think I know the one. Has a matching dress?
> 
> Not sure I have much room for sale


Yes, there's a matching dress - that's the one!


----------



## pigleto972001

My Minny SA just sent me this pic. In my dreams


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> My Minny SA just sent me this pic. In my dreams
> 
> View attachment 3893180



This one is in both London and Paris. I saw it. I wasn't tempted. Thank goodness. 

I had heard that the white suit is shiny. I'm so curious to see it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh my goodness !! I need that will power 

Here was sample white suit at my store.


----------



## Vanana

Triednthe blue jacket on in the store. I’m such a blue fan it’s loke the Siren so I’m glad it’s so expensive that it put some sense in me to resist. Also the fact that its sleeves are at a length that’s not practical for me (too short / shorter than bracelet length) which further help a sensible turn away from purchase. But woweeee that jacket and color is just gorgeous


----------



## pigleto972001

That looks amazing on you !!!!!! Yes the shorter sleeves. That will help [emoji2][emoji106]thanks for the pics. Siren indeed ....


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> Triednthe blue jacket on in the store. I’m such a blue fan it’s loke the Siren so I’m glad it’s so expensive that it put some sense in me to resist. Also the fact that its sleeves are at a length that’s not practical for me (too short / shorter than bracelet length) which further help a sensible turn away from purchase. But woweeee that jacket and color is just gorgeous
> View attachment 3893288
> View attachment 3893289
> View attachment 3893290



It looks incredible on you. Hmmm that is an odd sleeve length. It's the same length as the white suit. I told a tailor to do bracelet sleeves and he did something like this on a linen jacket once. It wasn't particularly flattering. See how I'm trying to talk myself out of a new suit?! [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Hehe. I didn’t like the sleeve length either. Here was the white jacket on me. Wasn’t that cute on me


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Hehe. I didn’t like the sleeve length either. Here was the white jacket on me. Wasn’t that cute on me
> View attachment 3893383


Hence the need for the arm warmers.


----------



## klynneann

So here are the pics of the white jacket I took last night.  You can't really see the plastic-y-ness of the fabric in the close-up, though I tried.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Hence the need for the arm warmers.



Nice one Genie! And of course the blue jacket matches the arm warmers ... and my bag. Lol.

Thanks for the pics, klynneann! There is a definite sheen to it and you can tell it’s quite worn from being shipped around.


----------



## klynneann

No problem!  Here are a few other pics from last night (the detail on the white short-sleeved sweater is really amazing - none of it is printed):


----------



## klynneann

Here are some jewelry pics too (I hope that's ok) (I want the cc brooch in the last pic!):


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks incredible on you. Hmmm that is an odd sleeve length. It's the same length as the white suit. I told a tailor to do bracelet sleeves and he did something like this on a linen jacket once. It wasn't particularly flattering. See how I'm trying to talk myself out of a new suit?! [emoji23]


Thank you  I see what you tried to do there  but seriously that blue is magic


----------



## klynneann

Vanana said:


> Triednthe blue jacket on in the store. I’m such a blue fan it’s loke the Siren so I’m glad it’s so expensive that it put some sense in me to resist. Also the fact that its sleeves are at a length that’s not practical for me (too short / shorter than bracelet length) which further help a sensible turn away from purchase. But woweeee that jacket and color is just gorgeous
> View attachment 3893288
> View attachment 3893289
> View attachment 3893290


This blue is incredible, but those sleeves really are an odd length.  Too bad they're not just a little longer.


----------



## Vanana

klynneann said:


> No problem!  Here are a few other pics from last night (the detail on the white short-sleeved sweater is really amazing - none of it is printed):
> 
> View attachment 3893401
> View attachment 3893402
> View attachment 3893403
> View attachment 3893404
> View attachment 3893405


I also tried on the jacket that had the black and white material you showed in the last photo. The jacket has a nice cut/shape but I'm not a fan of the material (though the nice part is that it's light weight).  That, or I was too distracted by the blue jacket 

that sweater does look amazing


----------



## Vanana

klynneann said:


> This blue is incredible, but those sleeves really are an odd length.  Too bad they're not just a little longer.


I bought these leather gloves and cashmere gloves when I was in Italy and Prague last time to wear with the 16A prefall pink tweed jacket that had similar sleeve lengths (slightly longer than the blue)... I guess similar thing may work if right texture and color...? Though it would be tough I think since dark color would look too intense against this crisp bright blue, but white gloves would just look plain weird.  Honestly I think if they made the sleeves like traditional LBJ sleeve length, many of us are now in tears while our wallets wail in pain  The jacket wasn't thick per se but it was structured and not exactly "light weight" IMO so not something you would wear in summer or something.. combined with the sleeve length may limit ability to achieve low cost per wear.  I also say this to prevent myself from buying... 

Also just noticed that the jacket would match my blue bag in this photo below


----------



## bags to die for

Tried a few things on today and this was surprising nice on without crazy shoulders.  This is 3 sizes smaller than my normal size!


----------



## EmileH

klynneann said:


> So here are the pics of the white jacket I took last night.  You can't really see the plastic-y-ness of the fabric in the close-up, though I tried.
> 
> View attachment 3893391
> View attachment 3893392



Did you try it on? How was the shape on you? Was it flattering? We have a similar body type. I fear if it didn't flatter pigleto it will really look bad on me. It will either be a big hit or a miss for me. 

Vanana I am trying to talk me out of a new suit. The blue is amazing on you. All of the points that you are making are valid. It might  have limited utility. But if you love it I suspect it will come home with you. Good luck.


----------



## tannfran

Vanana said:


> I also tried on the jacket that had the black and white material you showed in the last photo. The jacket has a nice cut/shape but I'm not a fan of the material (though the nice part is that it's light weight).  That, or I was too distracted by the blue jacket
> 
> that sweater does look amazing



Also tried the black and white.  Love the cut and weight...perfect for Florida.  But also a bit unsure on the material.  May I ask what you didn’t like as it may help me clarify my thoughts.  Would really appreciate your opinion.  Decisions decisions [emoji849][emoji849]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tannfran

This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

tannfran said:


> Also tried the black and white.  Love the cut and weight...perfect for Florida.  But also a bit unsure on the material.  May I ask what you didn’t like as it may help me clarify my thoughts.  Would really appreciate your opinion.  Decisions decisions [emoji849][emoji849]. Thanks in advance.



Did you take photos? 

I think the coat looks good on you. The longer lengths can be quite slimming


----------



## tannfran

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you take photos?
> 
> I think the coat looks good on you. The longer lengths can be quite slimming



Hi pbp.  Thanks for such a quick response.   The only one they had was two sizes too big.  The are shipping my size and should arrive mid day today.  Will take pix.  Excited for your input as I so admire your style.


----------



## tannfran

Am referring to the black and white as the legage shown is my size.  Are legage pieces very high maintenance?   I do love the colors on this.


----------



## tannfran

Lesage...darn autocorrect


----------



## EmileH

That’s so sweet of you to say. I will Anxiously await your photos. That tweed does not look high maintenance to me. It can’t be cleaned obviously. The best you can do is have it spit cleaned or steamed.


----------



## tannfran

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That’s so sweet of you to say. I will Anxiously await your photos. That tweed does not look high maintenance to me. It can’t be cleaned obviously. The best you can do is have it spit cleaned or steamed.



Well I meant it...have lurked for long time and have loved following your very wise path.  Feel like you are all kinda my “invisible” friends.  Probably should be obvious but didn’t know that you can never clean.  Would have to learn a bit about how to do.  I do love it but waiting to see black & white first.      That, and while have always spent more than I should, have never purchased anything quite this pricey.  Gulp...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Vanana

tannfran said:


> Also tried the black and white.  Love the cut and weight...perfect for Florida.  But also a bit unsure on the material.  May I ask what you didn’t like as it may help me clarify my thoughts.  Would really appreciate your opinion.  Decisions decisions [emoji849][emoji849]. Thanks in advance.


Hi nothing technical but really preference. I love the weaving of tweed and texture that it has. That jackets material doesn’t really show that off. It looked more “flat” compared to like the tweed on the blue jacket, while at the same time the actual texture of it “looks” a bit rough visually like paper mache/ish? Sorry best way I can think of to describe  but of course the print is beautiful along with the Cut and length I do like and I think I saw some very strategically places sparkle that’s subtle maybe sequin? Don’t remember exactly. It’s easy to wear and match things too. But for me I can’t get too many chanel items and for the price, and For Chanel RTW I’m boring and have to choose more Chanel classic styling or material to justify it to myself/DH.


----------



## Pourquoipas

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



The tweed is so tempting. It reminds me of my airline tweed jacket Ari has too. It’s a statement piece but honestly i wear the plainer jackets more as they’re easier to use in different outfits. The Lesage threads might pull out but this can be fixed. You should definitely try your size and see if you love it. 
If you feel it’s quite heavy and arms or shoulders bother you maybe wait for spring collection. There are a couple of interesting jackets.
The longer styles might make me feel like I wear a coat inside if I layer it over a dress, do you think this could work as a stand alone dress coat?


----------



## Pourquoipas

klynneann said:


> Here are some jewelry pics too (I hope that's ok) (I want the cc brooch in the last pic!):
> 
> View attachment 3893406
> View attachment 3893407
> View attachment 3893408
> View attachment 3893409
> View attachment 3893410



Thank you for the pictures! So helpful [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Tried a few things on today and this was surprising nice on without crazy shoulders.  This is 3 sizes smaller than my normal size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893495
> View attachment 3893496



Very cute! Would look nice on a white summer outfit too[emoji106]


----------



## Vanana

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Oh boy, YES this tweed is stunning! I think it looks great and maybe even with long pants too?
BUT - I'm biased... since I have and LOOOVE the matching bag!!! 
the bag is not made of tweed but the style and material is same - you might need both


----------



## Vanana

bags to die for said:


> Tried a few things on today and this was surprising nice on without crazy shoulders.  This is 3 sizes smaller than my normal size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3893495
> View attachment 3893496


This one caught my eyes too! A really nice one and I think there's matching dress (photo'ed). I got distracted and in a bit of rush so didn't try on though.


----------



## Mrs.Z

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I think this looks great on you, very elegant.  Can the shoulders be toned down slightly?  That would be my only tweak.


----------



## tannfran

Vanana said:


> Hi nothing technical but really preference. I love the weaving of tweed and texture that it has. That jackets material doesn’t really show that off. It looked more “flat” compared to like the tweed on the blue jacket, while at the same time the actual texture of it “looks” a bit rough visually like paper mache/ish? Sorry best way I can think of to describe  but of course the print is beautiful along with the Cut and length I do like and I think I saw some very strategically places sparkle that’s subtle maybe sequin? Don’t remember exactly. It’s easy to wear and match things too. But for me I can’t get too many chanel items and for the price, and For Chanel RTW I’m boring and have to choose more Chanel classic styling or material to justify it to myself/DH.



Thanks for your observations...very helpful.  Love, Love the blue on you...are you going to get it?   This is the one I went in to try but unfortunately it is sold out in my size range[emoji22][emoji22].  So tried on these other two.  Same here on not able to buy too many...the decisions would be so much easier if I could just buy multiples.  This is the main issue with the tweed...while it is stunning, it’s 11k+.  Not sure I love this much.  Hoping to fall in love with the b&w so there would be a bit of wiggle in budget for upcoming sale.  I need to win a lottery!!!


----------



## tannfran

Vanana said:


> Oh boy, YES this tweed is stunning! I think it looks great and maybe even with long pants too?
> BUT - I'm biased... since I have and LOOOVE the matching bag!!!
> the bag is not made of tweed but the style and material is same - you might need both
> 
> View attachment 3893796
> View attachment 3893797



Oh yes....love the bag.  Thanks.


----------



## tannfran

Mrs.Z said:


> I think this looks great on you, very elegant.  Can the shoulders be toned down slightly?  That would be my only tweak.



Yes shoulder needs to be tweaked by about one inch and can be done.  Thanks for your input.  This is the one that is LOVE rather than like.


----------



## tannfran

Pourquoipas said:


> The tweed is so tempting. It reminds me of my airline tweed jacket Ari has too. It’s a statement piece but honestly i wear the plainer jackets more as they’re easier to use in different outfits. The Lesage threads might pull out but this can be fixed. You should definitely try your size and see if you love it.
> If you feel it’s quite heavy and arms or shoulders bother you maybe wait for spring collection. There are a couple of interesting jackets.
> The longer styles might make me feel like I wear a coat inside if I layer it over a dress, do you think this could work as a stand alone dress coat?



Yes...would use as a dress coat.  Thought it might be a good 3 season coat.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow love the long coat too. The tweed is gorgeous. I believe the pretty blue tweed from cruise will also be in a longer coat too and about the same price. 

Plus is this tweed coat from ground control and would it maybe make sale ?


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?


----------



## EmileH

I just tried the white suit, the blue jacket and pigleto’s jacket on Avenue Montaigne. Money saved. Nothing was love

I see what you mean about the plastic feeling, I dint like it at all. And the shoulders and shape are not good for me


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Did you try it on? How was the shape on you? Was it flattering? We have a similar body type. I fear if it didn't flatter pigleto it will really look bad on me. It will either be a big hit or a miss for me.
> 
> Vanana I am trying to talk me out of a new suit. The blue is amazing on you. All of the points that you are making are valid. It might  have limited utility. But if you love it I suspect it will come home with you. Good luck.


I didn't try it the other night - it was way too crowded to do any trying on, plus it's literally a sample size so it wouldn't have fit.  I'm sure I'll go back soon, probably this week lol, so I'll see if I can at least get an idea then.  We may have a similar body type, but my body is a lot bigger overall lol.


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just tried the white suit, the blue jacket and pigleto’s jacket on Avenue Montaigne. Money saved. Nothing was love
> 
> I see what you mean about the plastic feeling, I dint like it at all. And the shoulders and shape are not good for me


Good to know.


----------



## tannfran

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow love the long coat too. The tweed is gorgeous. I believe the pretty blue tweed from cruise will also be in a longer coat too and about the same price.
> 
> Plus is this tweed coat from ground control and would it maybe make sale ?



Not sure but that would be fantastic!


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the belted jacket on you snowball. The tweed is gorgeous. Would you like the belt ? I’m not a belt person myself. I think it looks great on you. 

The white suit is starting to come in it seems! Would love to try for fun. I don’t think the cape in back would look good and I think the sample wasn’t good on me 

The cream jacket I am excited to try. I hope I still love it


----------



## 911snowball

You are right about that "cape" feature (great description!) on the back of the white jacket, not flattering on me at all.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3893926
> View attachment 3893932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
> I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?


Sorry but it doesn’t show your lovely figure.  I would pass. Perhaps my prejudice against belts like this.


----------



## gracekelly

The white jacket has that 50’s vibe again and doesn’t look that flattering


----------



## Mrs.Z

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3893926
> View attachment 3893932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
> I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?



I'm not in love with this on you.  I think it's the belt that is not doing your figure justice.  I've seen you look amazing in other posts and as my SA would say, I think you can do better!


----------



## EmileH

Agree with the other snowball. Pass. This doesn’t do you justice.


----------



## nicole0612

Snowball, I agree that while the tweed is pretty on this jacket, I find that the wide cut with tied waist of many articles this season are not the most flattering to the waistline.  I will not even attempt these since I am almost straight up and down.  
My top pick since we saw the runway images has been the black with white tapestry jacket being discussed. I like that it is printed but understated, with my personal style I could wear it either with plain colored separates or with other understated print fabrics.  The shoulder, chest and neckline shape is a little different than I was hoping though, almost more of a dress shape than a jacket and more rumpled/crimped instead of flat, so now I am reconsidering.  I am also thinking about the similar print style in the short sleeve dress in cream with dark detail, that one is at a very nice price point, but I haven't had the chance to see what it looks like in person yet.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you so much everyone!  I am deeply grateful for you have all helped me avoid a mistake!  I will keep looking.
Again, I really appreciate your straightforward responses- really, really good to get feedback this way. It is often difficult for me to see objectively what looks best on me.   In celebration, I think I will treat myself to a dessert!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah think you made the right choice. The side view is great but the front view I can see what others are saying. It was one reason I skipped the grey dress. I didn’t like how the belt looked on me. When my SA said it’s like a bathrobe on me I had to say no !

Enjoy that dessert !!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah think you made the right choice. The side view is great but the front view I can see what others are saying. It was one reason I skipped the grey dress. I didn’t like how the belt looked on me. When my SA said it’s like a bathrobe on me I had to say no !
> 
> Enjoy that dessert !!


Bathrobe!  That made me laugh


----------



## chaneljewel

Vanana said:


> Triednthe blue jacket on in the store. I’m such a blue fan it’s loke the Siren so I’m glad it’s so expensive that it put some sense in me to resist. Also the fact that its sleeves are at a length that’s not practical for me (too short / shorter than bracelet length) which further help a sensible turn away from purchase. But woweeee that jacket and color is just gorgeous
> View attachment 3893288
> View attachment 3893289
> View attachment 3893290


Oh my...this is gorgeous!   Think I’d be happy with the sleeve length as I’m shorter and always have problems with sleeve length.  My favorite jacket by far.


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Bathrobe!  That made me laugh



Alas I nearly cried. But my wallet did a happy dance [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah think you made the right choice. The side view is great but the front view I can see what others are saying. It was one reason I skipped the grey dress. I didn’t like how the belt looked on me. When my SA said it’s like a bathrobe on me I had to say no !
> 
> Enjoy that dessert !!





nicole0612 said:


> Bathrobe!  That made me laugh



I was going to write_ bathrobe_ in my post upthread, but thought it might be too extreme.  Apparently not!  lol!  Belts *of* tweed and *on *tweed are tricky in general because they have the ability to add inches to the waistline so even a trim person can look like she has been hitting the buffet table too often.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3893926
> View attachment 3893932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
> I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I just tried the white suit, the blue jacket and pigleto’s jacket on Avenue Montaigne. Money saved. Nothing was love
> 
> I see what you mean about the plastic feeling, I dint like it at all. And the shoulders and shape are not good for me



A lot of interesting input today! Thank you for trying and discussing the new pieces. We all learn a lot here. Horizontal stripes, unstructured cuts and necklines plus ropes on waists are not particularly flattering on me either [emoji23]‍♀️


----------



## 911snowball

Yes, bathrobe and Chanel are not two concepts we want together!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Yes, bathrobe and Chanel are not two concepts we want together!



Well I wouldn’t mind a Chanel bathrobe [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ladies I just heard from a couple sources that sale starts 12/7! Seems early this year. What are you hoping to get ?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

klynneann said:


> This blue is incredible, but those sleeves really are an odd length.  Too bad they're not just a little longer.


I think the short sleeves will make more sense in warm weather.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]





tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> I think the shoulder shape looks really good on you.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I would say the tapestry jacket ran a tiny bit small.  I am trying it over a full skirted dress here, which distorts the line a bit.  I loved the buttons and the shoulders.  I didn't love the fabric or the hemline.  I agree with Nicole that this seems like a versatile work piece, but I'm passing.  I have enough Chanel jackets and coats at this point.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I was going to write_ bathrobe_ in my post upthread, but thought it might be too extreme.  Apparently not!  lol!  Belts *of* tweed and *on *tweed are tricky in general because they have the ability to add inches to the waistline so even a trim person can look like she has been hitting the buffet table too often.



ITA on the unflattering bathrobe shape.  To make these pieces work on my frame, I would have to remove or replace the belt.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

klynneann said:


> No problem!  Here are a few other pics from last night (the detail on the white short-sleeved sweater is really amazing - none of it is printed):
> 
> View attachment 3893401
> View attachment 3893402
> View attachment 3893403
> View attachment 3893404
> View attachment 3893405


The sweater is short sleeved?  I thought it was long sleeved.  I would love it in a short sleeved version.


----------



## pigleto972001

Short sleeve would be cool too. I tried the sample. It was a little itchy sad to say. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But the detail was super cool. Leather leaves and embroidery.


----------



## Vanana

tannfran said:


> Thanks for your observations...very helpful.  Love, Love the blue on you...are you going to get it?   This is the one I went in to try but unfortunately it is sold out in my size range[emoji22][emoji22].  So tried on these other two.  Same here on not able to buy too many...the decisions would be so much easier if I could just buy multiples.  This is the main issue with the tweed...while it is stunning, it’s 11k+.  Not sure I love this much.  Hoping to fall in love with the b&w so there would be a bit of wiggle in budget for upcoming sale.  I need to win a lottery!!!


Ohhh the blue is a bargain at $9k  maybe transfer in to try? It really is gorgeous but it is totally above my price range for this one and have been bad for a little while so I would have to live vicariously through your shopping decision now (very excited )


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Short sleeve would be cool too. I tried the sample. It was a little itchy sad to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894351
> 
> 
> But the detail was super cool. Leather leaves and embroidery.


Thanks for posting!  Too slouchy IMO.  It would be better more fitted with higher shoulder seams and short sleeves.  It would also be impossible to clean.


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> The sweater is short sleeved?  I thought it was long sleeved.  I would love it in a short sleeved version.


No, you're correct, it is long-sleeved!  It wouldn't tie around the mannequin otherwise, I guess lol.  For some reason it just looked short-sleeved to me.  But I agree, I would like it better short-sleeved.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes definitely ! The one I tried was definitely no longer a pristine white. I was wondering how one would clean it !! It is a specialty piece. But also the price was up there ... almost 4k if I recall correctly.


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3893926
> View attachment 3893932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
> I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?


Not flattering like this on you and we know you have great figure and always look stunning. I think this type of belt may not be located at the right place maybe quite a bit higher would help but looks off as is


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Snowball, I agree that while the tweed is pretty on this jacket, I find that the wide cut with tied waist of many articles this season are not the most flattering to the waistline.  I will not even attempt these since I am almost straight up and down.
> My top pick since we saw the runway images has been the black with white tapestry jacket being discussed. I like that it is printed but understated, with my personal style I could wear it either with plain colored separates or with other understated print fabrics.  The shoulder, chest and neckline shape is a little different than I was hoping though, almost more of a dress shape than a jacket and more rumpled/crimped instead of flat, so now I am reconsidering.  I am also thinking about the similar print style in the short sleeve dress in cream with dark detail, that one is at a very nice price point, but I haven't had the chance to see what it looks like in person yet.


You described perfectly!!! Tapestry and rumpled/crimped!!! I was not doing good job with description. And yes more of dress shape


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Well I wouldn’t mind a Chanel bathrobe [emoji848]


That is a fair point


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3893926
> View attachment 3893932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigleto, I tried and passed on the cream cruise jacket for now. They rec'd only one (in my normal size 36).  The shoulders are an issue as they were pulling when I buttoned the jacket. The jacket has a seam going directly down the sleeve so the shoulder fix would be easy. My SA feels strongly that going up a size will relax the shoulder and it would look much better. But the cut of this jacket was not terribly flattering on me. Same fit for the white suit,  it just didn't seem right.  I did not care for the material on the white suit.
> I did find this and put it aside.  What do you ladies think?



Love this on you
I'm in the minority here
But still
It's lovely 
Understand you passed on it 
However I thought it was kinda fab !


----------



## EmileH

Perhaps we should start trying the knits. They might be more flattering than the tweeds with these rope belts. [emoji848]


----------



## 911snowball

The "cage" jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Perhaps we should start trying the knits. They might be more flattering than the tweeds with these rope belts. [emoji848]



The beautiful cashmere dress that Ari got in white and navy would be worth a try  bet they look great w the belts 

Love the cage jacket. The tweed is so pretty 

My chanel SA sent me a sale email. They start 12/4. I saw the long white coat that matches my puffy ground control skirt.


----------



## 911snowball

Is the coat in your size?


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh let’s see ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




It could be but it’s not on my list  !


----------



## pigleto972001

The price shown is the regular price. Sale is 40 off.


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## 911snowball

It is a beautiful coat, the material is exceptional.  They can easily soften the shoulder line if needed.  I must say, I really like the way your SA communicates with you. The photos with the size tickets is fantastic!
Even at the sale, it is a considerable purchase. Only you would know if you would wear it enough to justify.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895147
> View attachment 3895148
> View attachment 3895149


This is great pigleto, thanks for sharing!  The image gets blurry when I try to zoom in - in the top row of the second set of pictures, could I get more info on the second (long dress) and fourth pics (sweater), if it's ok and you have time?  Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh just everything I bought at full price.....knife to the heart!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> What a very special experience, PbP! So much meaning and connection all around.
> 
> I took this picture in one of the Gardens of Sintra this summer....and I think Annie's scarf is extremely evocative of this beautiful place.





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895147
> View attachment 3895148
> View attachment 3895149


Are these all the pieces your SA anticipates making sale? If so, would you mind sending me more info or a clearer image of the first picture in your post? Im interested in a couple of the black jackets! You have a wonderful SA, thanks so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> The "cage" jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895107



This is one of my favorites. It looks so stunning on you...caged or cageless


----------



## pigleto972001

Sure thing. She said these were things going on sale. I’ll grab the pics y’all want ...


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## pigleto972001

Black jackets 

Sorry Mrs Z.... but at least you were assured of the sizing   and you got things you love !!!

No white coat for me


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895193
> View attachment 3895194


Thank you so much pigleto!


----------



## pigleto972001

I am also informed but no corroboration that the robot jacket and skirt will also go on sale. Will see.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> I am also informed but no corroboration that the robot jacket and skirt will also go on sale. Will see.


I have corroboration on the skirt...    (in which case, it would make sense for the jacket to go too).


----------



## pigleto972001

Nice !!!!! Now do I want the skirt [emoji848]


----------



## Mrs.Z

Oh interesting as I think I heard the Robot jacket will never go on sale....mmmm....hmmmm....I'm learning the ways of the Chanel now.....


----------



## pigleto972001

Sometimes
They put off sale for a season but sometimes certain things never go. It is always interesting. My sa has a supermarket skirt that never went


----------



## klynneann

I'll know for absolute sure about the skirt on Monday.  Would they ever put a skirt on sale and not the jacket, or vice versa?  To me, that wouldn't make sense, but I don't work for Chanel.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha !!! I was told that the black Sofia jacket didn’t go but the skirt did. Maybe they were trying to make me feel better. Lol. I love that jacket and it was worth full price  I would love the matching skirt but I heard final sale only. Ack !! hehehe.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> The beautiful cashmere dress that Ari got in white and navy would be worth a try  bet they look great w the belts
> 
> Love the cage jacket. The tweed is so pretty
> 
> My chanel SA sent me a sale email. They start 12/4. I saw the long white coat that matches my puffy ground control skirt.


Thanks so much for the intel!  I'm surprised the Chanel boutiques would go on sale before department stores. Usually it's the reverse.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know. I heard 12/7 from dept stores and now 12/4 from boutiques. I wish the boutiques didn’t do tax for everywhere now  sigh.


----------



## 911snowball

I am hoping for the cream Cosmopolite suit.


----------



## pigleto972001

Edit: was just told the two cosmo suits aren’t going. Has anyone heard the same ?


----------



## EmileH

No news from my SA except that it starts next week


----------



## 911snowball

I shop at both NM and my C boutique. I see things at sale from multiple past seasons (sometimes years!) at NM. For example, I have been watching (and waiting) for the cream Salzburg jacket to get marked down. They have one at NM.  Each time, it is brought in the room with sale pieces but it is never included in the sale.  So, I know it will appear in the "sale room" aka dressing room stuffed w/racks and I will be curious to see if it remains full price yet again!
The SA is under the impression that the cosmo suits will go though. Are you working with NM or Nordstrom Pigleto?


----------



## pigleto972001

Both !!! Haha. Nordstrom told me no. Neimans is not sure yet. I haven’t checked with Bloomingdale s either 

OMGGGGG THE CREAM SALZBURG!!!!!!! I soooo want one too . Didn’t know it was still around 

(Falls down)

But not for full price. It’s a lot. Isn’t it around 8k?

(Falls down again)


----------



## Tykhe

I just got the robot skirt on sale in black. I got the jacket full price last June so I am psyched!


----------



## 911snowball

Yes something around that  and I am not paying it!   My mother says patience is a virtue! So I wait.... and wait...
The jacket is great isn't it?  So nicely worn by pup and ari.  Every time I see it, my heart goes pitter patter....


----------



## 911snowball

First sale score on the thread- congrats Tykhe!


----------



## pigleto972001

The jacket is gorgeous sigh  maybe Hamburg will serve up something like it !

Oh boy SA etiquette. I asked my vegas SA about a sale tee but didn’t hear back so asked my Orlando SA. Orlando lady is back tomoro and was going to check. Vegas lady finally got back to me today. Who should I use LOL ??


----------



## Freckles1

Just purchased  this  beauty and these rock star boots 


Mission accomplished


----------



## Tykhe

Yeah omg I would do anything for the Salzburg jacket. That is really admirable self control.


----------



## 911snowball

I must admit I try it on each time!  You know, just to bond with it.....


----------



## pigleto972001

Please take a pic next time so I can drool with you  they should just mark it down for you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> The jacket is gorgeous sigh  maybe Hamburg will serve up something like it !
> 
> Oh boy SA etiquette. I asked my vegas SA about a sale tee but didn’t hear back so asked my Orlando SA. Orlando lady is back tomoro and was going to check. Vegas lady finally got back to me today. Who should I use LOL ??



Speaking of Hamburg, it's Dec. 6.....I saw it on Insta Stories and nearly fell over.  

I wish sizes were more predictable, there is a Salzburg coat I die for but who knows how it even runs.


----------



## pigleto972001

Is the Salzburg coat red bc I saw it at my neimans last week in a 40. Sooo pretty. I did not try it on.
Yes Hamburg is around the corner. I really need an ugly season LOL ! Doubt it will be metiers though !


----------



## 911snowball

Busy week ahead!


----------



## klynneann

Um, the Salzburg jacket was before my time.    Does someone have a picture?


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Is the Salzburg coat red bc I saw it at my neimans last week in a 40. Sooo pretty. I did not try it on.
> Yes Hamburg is around the corner. I really need an ugly season LOL ! Doubt it will be metiers though !



Oops my mistake, no it's Paris Byzance.  I've seen it offered by resellers but it's not a route I'm super comfortable with and not knowing the fit etc. makes it seems daunting.


----------



## pigleto972001

Somehow I missed it too ! lol. Guess I was not interested in chanel at that point


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> The "cage" jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895107


Beautiful!!  This jacket is so similar  to the Robot and that is the only reason why I did not pounce on it when I saw it on sale.  My SA removed the cage on her jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

I was sure that I would sit it this sale due to some recent RTW purchases, so I am very excited to say that I was able to get the super elusive Ritz knit lion button cardigan with skirt set in ecru as well as the Robot jacket in black to match my Robot skirt!



I would love advice on these maybes:
1. Ritz Pink knit skirt (no cardi available, but for color reference)


2. Ritz black knit skirt (no cardi, only a top).


3. Ritz trimmed skirt in black or ecru



What would match the Seoul pink jacket best? Ritz ecru knit skirt? Ritz ecru trimmed skirt?Pigleto shares that the pink ritz knit is a different color pink (I have never seen the Ritz pink in person), but it does look too different in the photos.
Is the black trimmed skirt as gorgeous as the ecru? Did anyone here get the black?


----------



## nicole0612

Pink Seoul jacket for reference


----------



## pigleto972001

So exciting Nicole ! I think ms piggy tried the pink ritz cardi. I think it’s more raspberry than the pink Seoul jacket but I have not seen the pink Seoul in person. 

The black ritz cosmo skirt is very pretty too ... the gold in the trim really stands out I feel as opposed to the ecru


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> So exciting Nicole ! I think ms piggy tried the pink ritz cardi. I think it’s more raspberry than the pink Seoul jacket but I have not seen the pink Seoul in person.
> 
> The black ritz cosmo skirt is very pretty too ... the gold in the trim really stands out I feel as opposed to the ecru



Thanks! Love to chat with you in multiple venues lol! [emoji8]
Ok, it's down to Ritz knit black, Ritz trim in ecru or black or just stick with what I already got


----------



## gracekelly

@nicole0612, as I remember the Cruise pink jacket it is what I would call Pepto Bismol pink.  Not that pale at all.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> @nicole0612, as I remember the Cruise pink jacket it is what I would call Pepto Bismol pink.  Not that pale at all.



Haha a little lighter than pepto bismol, maybe cotton candy pink?


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> Haha a little lighter than pepto bismol, maybe cotton candy pink?



Comparison between burgundy and red in my closet color wheel


----------



## 911snowball

Nicole, I have both the ecru and pink ritz cardigans. They are terrific and I wear them all the time.  I did not buy the matching knit skirts as I mix and match them with other things.  If I find the skirts on sale I will buy them for sure. GK is correct, the ritz pink and the Seoul pink are different.  I love pink and wear different shades of pink together.  But if you are looking for an exact match, this won't be it.  The ritz pink is a dustier, rosier pink while Seoul is more of a petal pink (brighter) .  If I find the cream cosmo suit on sale, I will definitely wear the skirt with both cardigans, it would look great.  There is a photo of this somewhere that was on a mannequin. I will try to find it for you.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Nicole, I have both the ecru and pink ritz cardigans. They are terrific and I wear them all the time.  I did not buy the matching knit skirts as I mix and match them with other things.  If I find the skirts on sale I will buy them for sure. GK is correct, the ritz pink and the Seoul pink are different.  I love pink and wear different shades of pink together.  But if you are looking for an exact match, this won't be it.  The ritz pink is a dustier, rosier pink while Seoul is more of a petal pink (brighter) .  If I find the cream cosmo suit on sale, I will definitely wear the skirt with both cardigans, it would look great.  There is a photo of this somewhere that was on a mannequin. I will try to find it for you.



Snowball, this is extremely helpful advice. Thank you very much. I have not been successful in finding the pink Ritz cardigan as yet, but I will get it if it turns up. I'm just happy to have found the ecru thus far. I would be grateful for the photo of the cardigan with the trimmed skirt if you do find it.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895193
> View attachment 3895194



Ooh the black dress I was debating getting full price! In my size! And of course the cardigan I already bought full price... [emoji53]. Is this the same SA we know? Or another...


----------



## nicole0612

I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763



Just beautiful


----------



## pinkorchid20

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763


Stunning!


----------



## Pourquoipas

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763



So pretty !


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Just beautiful





pinkorchid20 said:


> Stunning!





Pourquoipas said:


> So pretty !



Thank you so much!


----------



## ari

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Actually I love this on you! Even the shoulders are not too big. You pull them off! The tweed is beautiful! The colors look great on you. I like the length on you!



nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763



This outfit looks beautiful on you!



nicole0612 said:


> I was sure that I would sit it this sale due to some recent RTW purchases, so I am very excited to say that I was able to get the super elusive Ritz knit lion button cardigan with skirt set in ecru as well as the Robot jacket in black to match my Robot skirt!
> View attachment 3895360
> 
> 
> I would love advice on these maybes:
> 1. Ritz Pink knit skirt (no cardi available, but for color reference)
> View attachment 3895361
> 
> 2. Ritz black knit skirt (no cardi, only a top).
> View attachment 3895363
> 
> 3. Ritz trimmed skirt in black or ecru
> View attachment 3895366
> 
> 
> What would match the Seoul pink jacket best? Ritz ecru knit skirt? Ritz ecru trimmed skirt?Pigleto shares that the pink ritz knit is a different color pink (I have never seen the Ritz pink in person), but it does look too different in the photos.
> Is the black trimmed skirt as gorgeous as the ecru? Did anyone here get the black?



Major Congrats Nicole ! 
1. I think the Ritz pink skirt would be difficult to match, however it might go well with the Ritz cream cardigan.
2. Ritz black might be very useful, although after sitting they stretch quite a bit, steaming fix it easily.
3. Ritz suit skirt- This skirt is fantastic fit!
I have the pink Seoul jacket and the knitted Ritz skirt and the Ritz cream suit. Both skirts would look great with the jacket. My preference would be for the knitted skirt with the Seoul jacket, more playful. I haven’t tried it though. 
Unfortunately I haven’t seen the pink Ritz.



911snowball said:


> Yes something around that  and I am not paying it!   My mother says patience is a virtue! So I wait.... and wait...
> The jacket is great isn't it?  So nicely worn by pup and ari.  Every time I see it, my heart goes pitter patter....



I had long love story with the Salzburg jacket. I saw it first in the summer of 2015 when it was first out. Loved it but it was expensive and I wasn’t sure about the buttoning and the shoulders. Then I saw it on PBP and felt in love again. So I planned to buy it during the sales at the end of 2015, my boutique had it but it was not on sale. I got nice suits from Brassiere, so decided to pass. In 2016 winter sale the jacket was off 30 % so I got in a size bigger [emoji23][emoji23] it was easily fitted and the shoulders were taken down. So you might be lucky to find it this year!



Tykhe said:


> I just got the robot skirt on sale in black. I got the jacket full price last June so I am psyched!


Congrats Tykhe!
This strange here in Europe the robot will be in sale in the summer sale!
Our pre sale will start at the end of December [emoji31]


----------



## chaneljewel

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763


This is so pretty!   Looks so good on you!!


----------



## smileygirl

I wore my cosmopolite jacket today.  I think I like it more than the two Sophia's I got!


----------



## luckylove

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3895928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my cosmopolite jacket today.  I think I like it more than the two Sophia's I got!



I love this on you! Very chic!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Congrats Tykhe!
> This strange here in Europe the robot will be in sale in the summer sale!
> Our pre sale will start at the end of December [emoji31]


That is interesting, Ari. Thanks for sharing. I was told it would not go on sale, but they didn't share that it would make summer sale. Had hoped to be able to get the skirt during this sale. Bit frustrating. Do you know if 17K goes on sale in Germany at all this winter?


----------



## KittieKelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The price shown is the regular price. Sale is 40 off.





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895147
> View attachment 3895148
> View attachment 3895149



Can I buy online? Or are these boutiques only?


----------



## Flowerlily

I've called about all of the boutiques in Western Europe , but no black mandarin collar jacket to be found.  Some even say it's not produced. After some comments about the 'plastic' white version, I'm a bit less thrilled to find the black version. Maybe the black fabric content is different. I'll wait and see. If someone sees the black version, please let me know.


----------



## pigleto972001

Flowerlily said:


> I've called about all of the boutiques in Western Europe , but no black mandarin collar jacket to be found.  Some even say it's not produced. After some comments about the 'plastic' white version, I'm a bit less thrilled to find the black version. Maybe the black fabric content is different. I'll wait and see. If someone sees the black version, please let me know.


Here’s what the chanel app says. Do you have in Europe ?





KittieKelly said:


> Can I buy online? Or are these boutiques only?



Boutiques only ! This was chanel Vegas.


----------



## KittieKelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Here’s what the chanel app says. Do you have in Europe ?
> View attachment 3896000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boutiques only ! This was chanel Vegas.



Aww 
I wish Chanel would sell on their website. Prada, Gucci and others have no problem with it, I don't know why Chanel doesn't  
I would buy a lot more Chanel that way. I hate shopping in boutiques, it takes too long, even just for a pair of earrings it's torturous.


----------



## Flowerlily

pigleto972001 said:


> Here’s what the chanel app says. Do you have in Europe ?.


Yes, we have, thank you pigleto972001. I saw it too, but so far no success. Hopefully maybe later in the season.


----------



## cafecreme15

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3895928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my cosmopolite jacket today.  I think I like it more than the two Sophia's I got!



Love how you dressed this more formal jacket down with jeans and a cute Constance!


----------



## ari

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3895928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore my cosmopolite jacket today.  I think I like it more than the two Sophia's I got!


smileygirl, you make me like this jacket! Great look on you!


pinkorchid20 said:


> That is interesting, Ari. Thanks for sharing. I was told it would not go on sale, but they didn't share that it would make summer sale. Had hoped to be able to get the skirt during this sale. Bit frustrating. Do you know if 17K goes on sale in Germany at all this winter?


pinkorchid, my SM /Berlin/ said end of December for the pre-sale /VIP clients/, last year it was 19 of December. The sale is January. Maybe you can ask you SA to invite you for the pre sale.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> smileygirl, you make me like this jacket! Great look on you!
> 
> pinkorchid, my SM /Berlin/ said end of December for the pre-sale /VIP clients/, last year it was 19 of December. The sale is January. Maybe you can ask you SA to invite you for the pre sale.


Thanks, Ari. My SM already put a couple of things on hold for me for pre-sale but it's mainly from 2016. Had hoped they'd include 17K as well since Munich already has such a small selection this time. Wonder about Berlin and Hamburg - might have to travel there for business in January.


----------



## chicinthecity777

KittieKelly said:


> Aww
> I wish Chanel would sell on their website. Prada, Gucci and others have no problem with it, I don't know why Chanel doesn't
> I would buy a lot more Chanel that way. I hate shopping in boutiques, it takes too long, even just for a pair of earrings it's torturous.


Chanel RTW shopping encourages you to visit the boutiques in person because customised fitting. These RTW come in standard sizes but people's figures aren't the same. The experience is about so that the tailor is there to see you trying things on and alterations will be applied to achieve the perfect fit. Does it make sense?


----------



## bags to die for

The jackets at cambon.  First two are size 34. Last two￼ size 40.


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, Ari. My SM already put a couple of things on hold for me for pre-sale but it's mainly from 2016. Had hoped they'd include 17K as well since Munich already has such a small selection this time. Wonder about Berlin and Hamburg - might have to travel there for business in January.



Berlin is worth visiting, they have 2 boutiques with different selections. Kadewe is my favorite. I can introduce you to the sale manager, she is very kind, knowledgeable and gives honest opinions. I love her! 
I’ll be in Hamburg next week, so hopefully I’ll check what they have.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow cool to see all the jackets together. Don’t see the cream cruise one [emoji121]️

Wow Hamburg next week ! Will you go to the metiers show ?


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> This outfit looks beautiful on you!





ari said:


> Major Congrats Nicole !
> 1. I think the Ritz pink skirt would be difficult to match, however it might go well with the Ritz cream cardigan.
> 2. Ritz black might be very useful, although after sitting they stretch quite a bit, steaming fix it easily.
> 3. Ritz suit skirt- This skirt is fantastic fit!
> I have the pink Seoul jacket and the knitted Ritz skirt and the Ritz cream suit. Both skirts would look great with the jacket. My preference would be for the knitted skirt with the Seoul jacket, more playful. I haven’t tried it though.
> Unfortunately I haven’t seen the pink Ritz.



Thank you Ari, this advice is so helpful. 
My plan is now to get the cream knit cardigan and skirt to wear together or with the Seoul pink jacket. 
I have also located the Ritz knit cardigan in pink, which might be cute to mix and match with the cream knit skirt or with dresses.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Berlin is worth visiting, they have 2 boutiques with different selections. Kadewe is my favorite. I can introduce you to the sale manager, she is very kind, knowledgeable and gives honest opinions. I love her!
> I’ll be in Hamburg next week, so hopefully I’ll check what they have.


Thank you, Ari. Actually I've always only been to KadeWe and never checked out the boutique at KuDamm. However, only go there occasionally and thus have dealt with a couple of different SAs. If you wouldn't mind sharing your contact, I'd highly appreciate it. But don't want to cause you any inconveniences. 
Enjoy Hamburg, I assume you'll visit the show, so enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3895330
> 
> 
> Just purchased  this  beauty and these rock star boots
> View attachment 3895336
> 
> Mission accomplished


Gorgeous!  Made for you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.



I really adore that longer length jacket, but I know that you already have at least one longer jacket in your collection. If the leather jacket fills a hole in your wardrobe, then it is a great choice. The color will match quite a lot, and it is nice for the holidays.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I think the longer length jacket looks lovely on you.  Hard for me to evaluate as I don't care that much for the leather.


----------



## 911snowball

I like the longer tweed as well.  I am looking at it from a practical perspective, it will go with so many things.  Very useful piece.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.


I like the tweed.  The leather is a bit out there for me.


----------



## pigleto972001

I prefer tweed think it is pretty. But am not a leather fan. Depends if you love leather and think you can get use


----------



## Genie27

+ 1 more for this tweed over this leather. The leather is a nice cut on you, so if it fits your wardrobe gap better than the tweed, then go for it. I’m not a huge fan of leather jackets for some reason.


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you, Ari. Actually I've always only been to KadeWe and never checked out the boutique at KuDamm. However, only go there occasionally and thus have dealt with a couple of different SAs. If you wouldn't mind sharing your contact, I'd highly appreciate it. But don't want to cause you any inconveniences.
> Enjoy Hamburg, I assume you'll visit the show, so enjoy it to the fullest!


Let me know when you’ll be in Berlin and I’ll give you the contact. 



Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.



I think actually prefer the leather. Chanel leather is very special. 
I know exactly what you mean about having too many tweeds. I love them but they are somewhat difficult to wear and not slimming. 
The leather jacket looks very striking.


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.



The tweed is very pretty and different with the shoulders.  The leather is a beautiful colour and looks so souple and luxurious, and can be easily dressed up or casual.  If your heart says leather, then leather is the one.


----------



## baghag21

bags to die for said:


> The jackets at cambon.  First two are size 34. Last two￼ size 40.
> 
> View attachment 3896091
> View attachment 3896092
> View attachment 3896093
> View attachment 3896094



Thank you so much for this.  I see some pieces which I would love to bring home if I was in Paris.


----------



## Vanana

Just came across this old thread from 2007 and thought some of you ladies would appreciate it. The details in the caption of the photos very interesting as well.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/an-interesting-little-article-on-chanel-jackets.201135/


----------



## slyyls

I prefer the tweed on you.
I recently tried on a green metallic leather jacket at Chanel.    Chanel leather is amazing; but I looked terrible in it.    Good for my wallet.


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> The jackets at cambon.  First two are size 34. Last two￼ size 40.
> 
> View attachment 3896091
> View attachment 3896092
> View attachment 3896093
> View attachment 3896094


For a moment  I thought this was Larkies wardrobe. She has the most amazing collection and writes a Chanel diary sort of story.


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Just came across this old thread from 2007 and thought some of you ladies would appreciate it. The details in the caption of the photos very interesting as well.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/an-interesting-little-article-on-chanel-jackets.201135/



Interesting, thanks for posting. I keep reading about Verdura in the VCA threads and did not realize that Chanel wore their bracelets often.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.



OMG
Love the gold leather pajama jacket 
Have tried it in person and adore it 
It's very special and incredibly luxurious ---


----------



## Sunlitshadows

tannfran said:


> View attachment 3893675
> View attachment 3893676
> View attachment 3893677
> View attachment 3893678
> View attachment 3893679
> View attachment 3893680
> 
> 
> This tweed is stunning.  A bit heavy and took liberty of turning cuff down as it was sleeve was too wide and short.  Just not sure my short stout self can pull this off.  Opinions appreciated.  Oh...and price is eye watering [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


I tried on this piece and considered it as well.  I too think it's on the heavy side, the sleeves are quite short, and the pockets are placed too high to be useful.  However, the tweed and trim are gorgeously elaborate and the shoulders are really cool.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> OMG
> Love the gold leather pajama jacket
> Have tried it in person and adore it
> It's very special and incredibly luxurious ---


I think I'm going with the leather jacket.  The leather is so soft and it's a gorgeous glowing pink gold, not at all garish.  Very flattering to my skin tone.  I love a casual rocker chic look and this jacket can be worn to that effect with a tee and jeans.  It will also look great for work over a cream knit dress.


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> I think I'm going with the leather jacket.  The leather is so soft and it's a gorgeous glowing pink gold, not at all garish.  Very flattering to my skin tone.  I love a casual rocker chic look and this jacket can be worn to that effect with a tee and jeans.  It will also look great for work over a cream knit dress.



Excellent!  The colour is amazing and special.  Enjoy bringing home the beautiful leather and hope to see modelling shots.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I think I'm going with the leather jacket.  The leather is so soft and it's a gorgeous glowing pink gold, not at all garish.  Very flattering to my skin tone.  I love a casual rocker chic look and this jacket can be worn to that effect with a tee and jeans.  It will also look great for work over a cream knit dress.



Completely support this choice 
This can be worn so many ways 
Coco used to wear lux pajamas out in the evening - which was the inspiration for this Cosmo jacket 
I totally want to be your twin on this 
AND!!! What a delightful holiday separate 
Sooo jealous - but in that happiest way [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> I think I'm going with the leather jacket.  The leather is so soft and it's a gorgeous glowing pink gold, not at all garish.  Very flattering to my skin tone.  I love a casual rocker chic look and this jacket can be worn to that effect with a tee and jeans.  It will also look great for work over a cream knit dress.


Late in replying but think this is the best choice.  Very unique piece which I think you’ll wear many ways.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I was sure that I would sit it this sale due to some recent RTW purchases, so I am very excited to say that I was able to get the super elusive Ritz knit lion button cardigan with skirt set in ecru as well as the Robot jacket in black to match my Robot skirt!
> View attachment 3895360
> 
> 
> I would love advice on these maybes:
> 1. Ritz Pink knit skirt (no cardi available, but for color reference)
> View attachment 3895361
> 
> 2. Ritz black knit skirt (no cardi, only a top).
> View attachment 3895363
> 
> 3. Ritz trimmed skirt in black or ecru
> View attachment 3895366
> 
> 
> What would match the Seoul pink jacket best? Ritz ecru knit skirt? Ritz ecru trimmed skirt?Pigleto shares that the pink ritz knit is a different color pink (I have never seen the Ritz pink in person), but it does look too different in the photos.
> Is the black trimmed skirt as gorgeous as the ecru? Did anyone here get the black?


I have the knit black skirt; bought the matching sweater too (not the cardigan, the pullover).  It's very comfy and forgiving.  And I love the gold in it.    HTH!


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.


I really like the leather jacket - is it thin?  It seems more cardigan-like than jacket-like.


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> I went to a holiday party for work and wore the Versailles jacket over a black full-skirted dress.
> View attachment 3895762
> 
> View attachment 3895763


You look amazing.  I love this jacket.


----------



## klynneann

My SA called me about an hour ago to confirm that the robot skirt is going on sale.  Sale starts Thursday, so I'll be able to pick it up then.  It's a size too small, but it's the last one in the company.  Thank goodness Chanel pieces seem so easy to alter.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895359
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed it too ! lol. Guess I was not interested in chanel at that point


Ah, this one!  Thank you pigleto.    This is a beauty.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I have the knit black skirt; bought the matching sweater too (not the cardigan, the pullover).  It's very comfy and forgiving.  And I love the gold in it.    HTH!



It does help! I can't find either whole set in the pink, so I'm getting the cream set and I think you just pushed me over the edge for the black skirt. Do you ever wear the black skirt with other separates?


----------



## pigleto972001

Klynneann, Your SA is great for holding the last one for you ! I’m still debating if I want one for myself. Just the robot skirt . I guess I hear the ritz cosmo suits are not included in sale ...

Karenallen, I’m glad you’re picking the leather jacket. It is pretty darn cool [emoji41]


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> My SA called me about an hour ago to confirm that the robot skirt is going on sale.  Sale starts Thursday, so I'll be able to pick it up then.  It's a size too small, but it's the last one in the company.  Thank goodness Chanel pieces seem so easy to alter.



So happy for you! We will be a black and white pair now as we will both complete our suits!


----------



## klynneann

nicole0612 said:


> It does help! I can't find either whole set in the pink, so I'm getting the cream set and I think you just pushed me over the edge for the black skirt. Do you ever wear the black skirt with other separates?


Yes!  I have a couple black tops that I like to wear with it.  One is a heavy cotton, the other is a cotton twill button-down. I bet a silk button down would look great tucked in.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Klynneann, Your SA is great for holding the last one for you ! I’m still debating if I want one for myself. Just the robot skirt . I guess I hear the ritz cosmo suits are not included in sale ...
> 
> Karenallen, I’m glad you’re picking the leather jacket. It is pretty darn cool [emoji41]


She's definitely the best SA I've had so far, at any store.


----------



## pigleto972001

klynneann said:


> She's definitely the best SA I've had so far, at any store.



That’s awesome !!! 

I was thinking of getting the black knit skirt myself [emoji848]


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> She's definitely the best SA I've had so far, at any store.



Is this at Nordstrom or NM?


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> I think I'm going with the leather jacket.  The leather is so soft and it's a gorgeous glowing pink gold, not at all garish.  Very flattering to my skin tone.  I love a casual rocker chic look and this jacket can be worn to that effect with a tee and jeans.  It will also look great for work over a cream knit dress.



Good choice [emoji6]. I tried that one on too - although it’s not my style, it’s so lightweight it doesn’t even feel like leather. It definitely looks better on than on the hanger. You will rock it, I’m sure!


----------



## ailoveresale

Wearing the black checkered Rome jacket with 2013 knit black dress


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> My SA called me about an hour ago to confirm that the robot skirt is going on sale.  Sale starts Thursday, so I'll be able to pick it up then.  It's a size too small, but it's the last one in the company.  Thank goodness Chanel pieces seem so easy to alter.



You getting the black robot or white 
Both are terrific really


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black checkered Rome jacket with 2013 knit black dress
> View attachment 3897643


Can I please see how the knit dress fits? I just bought one more 2013 dress as well. That year really seems to call out to me. 

The capsule looks fantastic! C RTW makes it so easy to look polished once you find what works for your lifestyle.


----------



## klynneann

TankerToad said:


> You getting the black robot or white
> Both are terrific really


White, to go with my jacket.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.





Karenaellen, I found this picture and made me think of you! 
Hope you got it!


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black checkered Rome jacket with 2013 knit black dress
> View attachment 3897643



This is a lovely look ailoveresale!


----------



## TankerToad

klynneann said:


> White, to go with my jacket.



Perfection with the gold leather 
We will be twins on the skirt !
Dreaming of Jacket ....


----------



## Sunlitshadows

A few more styling photos of the leather jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks really good w jeans and black pants !


----------



## chaneljewel

klynneann said:


> I have the knit black skirt; bought the matching sweater too (not the cardigan, the pullover).  It's very comfy and forgiving.  And I love the gold in it.    HTH!


Who has the black one?   Do you have a pic so I can ask about it?  Thanks.


----------



## gracekelly

This girl looks the best IMO and styled it the best.  I also think an older person will have styling issues because they could look like they are on an outing from the retirement home or live in South Florida.  If Iris Apfel styles it like this fine, but the rest of the world in the older demographic rarely does.


----------



## klynneann

chaneljewel said:


> Who has the black one?   Do you have a pic so I can ask about it?  Thanks.


I don't know if my store has any left - I purchased it full price a few months ago.  I can upload a pic for you, but likely won't be until this evening (I have a hard time doing it on my phone!).


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black checkered Rome jacket with 2013 knit black dress
> View attachment 3897643


Finally we will have a nanosecond to wear this in this climate!  I so love this coat!


----------



## chaneljewel

klynneann said:


> I don't know if my store has any left - I purchased it full price a few months ago.  I can upload a pic for you, but likely won't be until this evening (I have a hard time doing it on my phone!).


Thanks!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> This girl looks the best IMO and styled it the best.  I also think an older person will have styling issues because they could look like they are on an outing from the retirement home or live in South Florida.  If Iris Apfel styles it like this fine, but the rest of the world in the older demographic rarely does.



Hmm. . . outing from a retirement home hmm. . .  I think I need to move to Germany with Ari where there is not such an unfortunate connotation associated with gold leather!


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw ... whereas I’m hoping if I get one of the hoodies on sale I can still rock it when I’m 70! Lol.  

Think you can wear it with jeans for a good long time and be fine


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> Can I please see how the knit dress fits? I just bought one more 2013 dress as well. That year really seems to call out to me.
> 
> The capsule looks fantastic! C RTW makes it so easy to look polished once you find what works for your lifestyle.



Thank you! I didn’t take a pic in just the dress but if I find one or wear it again I will post in the RTW thread [emoji6]



ari said:


> This is a lovely look ailoveresale!



Thank you!



gracekelly said:


> Finally we will have a nanosecond to wear this in this climate!  I so love this coat!



I am on the east coast for a conference - I have been wearing it every day!! [emoji5]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Wearing the black checkered Rome jacket with 2013 knit black dress
> View attachment 3897643


You have an intelligent relationship with Chanel and it suits you well.


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> Hmm. . . outing from a retirement home hmm. . .  I think I need to move to Germany with Ari where there is not such an unfortunate connotation associated with gold leather!



Nooooo
The gold leather is completely and totally spectacular


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> This girl looks the best IMO and styled it the best.  I also think an older person will have styling issues because they could look like they are on an outing from the retirement home or live in South Florida.  If Iris Apfel styles it like this fine, but the rest of the world in the older demographic rarely does.



[emoji23][emoji23] haha I don’t understand this connection, but it was very funny!
I agree however the jacket is for the young crowd. Now We need to define young [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] haha I don’t understand this connection, but it was very funny!
> I agree however the jacket is for the young crowd. Now We need to define young [emoji23][emoji23]


As young as you feel!


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> I love your crisp pea coat especially w the brooch. My SA said they told her the cream colored pieces from ground control would not make sale nor the silk blouses


The pea coat did make the sale where I live.  There is also one silk crinkle blouse that did as well .  Going to try on today.


----------



## suziez

lrdavis440 said:


> I fell in love with this cruise piece as soon as I saw it and was so excited Nordstroms had my size. In my opinion I thought it was too short for me to wear simply as a dress so my SA gave my great ideas to wear as a topper over pants and dresses.  Here are a few:


AMAZING...  Great idea and it looks fabulous


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> You have an intelligent relationship with Chanel and it suits you well.



Thank you! So kind of you [emoji5]


----------



## ladysarah

Karenaellen said:


> Hmm. . . outing from a retirement home hmm. . .  I think I need to move to Germany with Ari where there is not such an unfortunate connotation associated with gold leather!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Hmm. . . outing from a retirement home hmm. . .  I think I need to move to Germany with Ari where there is not such an unfortunate connotation associated with gold leather!



Haha. My hubby says I’m outing my German genes  if I want golden shoes. He finds them ridiculous .
I love your jacket anyway!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> Haha. My hubby says I’m outing my German genes  if I want golden shoes. He finds them ridiculous .
> I love your jacket anyway!


Thanks! I have a pair of gold Gucci boots I wear with a long skirt.  I promise I won't wear the jacket with them GK!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Thanks! I have a pair of gold Gucci boots I wear with a long skirt.  I promise I won't wear the jacket with them GK!


Hahahahaha!!!!   I think you should take a picture wearing both for this thread. We promise not to blackmail you     

Seriously, you have such wonderful style that you will look great and make it look even better than the blogger pictures   Thanks for being such a good sport about my inappropriate comments.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!   I think you should take a picture wearing both for this thread. We promise not to blackmail you
> 
> Seriously, you have such wonderful style that you will look great and make it look even better than the blogger pictures   Thanks for being such a good sport about my inappropriate comments.


Not the least inappropriate. . . Until I hit 60 and then I'll be devastated!


----------



## klynneann

chaneljewel said:


> Who has the black one?   Do you have a pic so I can ask about it?  Thanks.


Here are some pics of the black knit skirt, including the tag.  HTH (and sorry to take so long)!


----------



## DA Club

Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year


----------



## klynneann

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460


Not to enable, but I love the jacket on you!


----------



## lulilu

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460



You look terrific in both of these!


----------



## pigleto972001

It sure is. I am still waiting to try it LOL !!!!!! But starting to think I’ve exceeded mine too ack


----------



## Mrs.Z

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460



Honestly both pieces look fabulous on you....I loved the dress on the runway and it looked terrible on me!


----------



## cafecreme15

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460


Yes sorry to be an enabler, but you look great in both of these. If you were to get only one, I would pick the jacket, no contest. I think you'd get more use out of it, and the dress seems like something that can go on sale in the future.


----------



## nicole0612

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460



These are both sensational on you!
I actually prefer the dress. The jacket looks great, but the dress looks breathtaking on you.


----------



## baghag21

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460



You look fabulous in both.  I second Nicole with the dress.  Style is simple but the fabric is amazing IRL, and it has pockets!  I tried on both as well and am seriously considering the dress.  My SA and the RTW specialist advised that the dress is a YES.  I have always found more motivation to buy a Chanel jacket over a dress, especially when dresses will most likely be marked down, but I am rethinking this strategy now as this dress is really special.  

I tried on a jacket in the same gold fabric.  It was short sleeved with a single big horse button.  The dress would still be my choice.


----------



## DA Club

baghag21 said:


> You look fabulous in both.  I second Nicole with the dress.  Style is simple but the fabric is amazing IRL, and it has pockets!  I tried on both as well and am seriously considering the dress.  My SA and the RTW specialist advised that the dress is a YES.  I have always found more motivation to buy a Chanel jacket over a dress, especially when dresses will most likely be marked down, but I am rethinking this strategy now as this dress is really special.
> 
> I tried on a jacket in the same gold fabric.  It was short sleeved with a single big horse button.  The dress would still be my choice.





klynneann said:


> Not to enable, but I love the jacket on you!





lulilu said:


> You look terrific in both of these!





pigleto972001 said:


> It sure is. I am still waiting to try it LOL !!!!!! But starting to think I’ve exceeded mine too ack





Mrs.Z said:


> Honestly both pieces look fabulous on you....I loved the dress on the runway and it looked terrible on me!





cafecreme15 said:


> Yes sorry to be an enabler, but you look great in both of these. If you were to get only one, I would pick the jacket, no contest. I think you'd get more use out of it, and the dress seems like something that can go on sale in the future.





nicole0612 said:


> These are both sensational on you!
> I actually prefer the dress. The jacket looks great, but the dress looks breathtaking on you.





baghag21 said:


> You look fabulous in both.  I second Nicole with the dress.  Style is simple but the fabric is amazing IRL, and it has pockets!  I tried on both as well and am seriously considering the dress.  My SA and the RTW specialist advised that the dress is a YES.  I have always found more motivation to buy a Chanel jacket over a dress, especially when dresses will most likely be marked down, but I am rethinking this strategy now as this dress is really special.
> 
> I tried on a jacket in the same gold fabric.  It was short sleeved with a single big horse button.  The dress would still be my choice.



Thanks everyone for your kind words and enabling...haha!!! I never thought of buying a dress over jacket either, I automatically go for a jacket. I am leaning toward jacket only because I would get way more wear out of it throughout spring and summer whereas the dress I would only wear a couple times a year...oh how I wish a money tree would grow and I can get both!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Get the jacket !! Lol. It looks great on you. Cost per wear. 

I wouldn’t blame you if you got both !!! [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Get the jacket !! Lol. It looks great on you. Cost per wear.
> 
> I wouldn’t blame you if you got both !!! [emoji7]


Ditto.  You would get far more wear from the jacket and it looks great on you.


----------



## pinkorchid20

DA Club said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and enabling...haha!!! I never thought of buying a dress over jacket either, I automatically go for a jacket. I am leaning toward jacket only because I would get way more wear out of it throughout spring and summer whereas the dress I would only wear a couple times a year...oh how I wish a money tree would grow and I can get both!!!


The dress is absolutely stunning. I was considering it as well as both cut and fabric are gorgeous. However, decided against it as I basically live in the office and just won't be able to wear it as often (and it's just too sparkly for work, even in my office). I guess it's up to your lifestyle to decide on which piece is worth it for you. If it made sale, I'd take it immediately, though (3900€ in Germany)  

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## nicole0612

I tried my favorite cruise jacket again, somehow it still is not flattering on me, but it is gorgeous on its own.










I am still waiting to try my new first choice


I'll post what I did get on the RTW thread.


----------



## Baglover121

DA Club said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and enabling...haha!!! I never thought of buying a dress over jacket either, I automatically go for a jacket. I am leaning toward jacket only because I would get way more wear out of it throughout spring and summer whereas the dress I would only wear a couple times a year...oh how I wish a money tree would grow and I can get both!!!



 Both pieces are stunning on you , 

Dont want to be an enabler but my SA showed me the dress worn with a  jacket and it looked completely different, 

I'm still waiting for my size to arrive, this jacket is very pretty. 
The cruise pieces are really pretty , it's difficult to pick one piece .


----------



## baghag21

I am so happy and needed to share.  Talk about sssssslow to the game... like 2-3 years slow!  I loved the Salzburg ecru and black jacket when I first saw it.  I thought it would be the first and probably only Chanel ecru jacket I will ever buy.  Ari, and some other members here have the jacket.  My wardrobe is predominantly black and/or darker toned.  At that time, I let it go as I thought that the price did not justify the wearability as I am in the tropics.  Woolen jackets are for holidays only.  I still thought about the jacket and repeatedly fall in love again every time I saw it, especially when I see pictures of our beautiful members here with theirs.  My local store had only one left and it was still at full price early this year. 

So today, out-of-the-blue and in total randomness while I was distracted at work, an associate sent me a photo of this jacket and asked if I wanted it as it was marked down!  She wasn’t even aware that I love this jacket.  It was the last piece and it was in my size!  Of course I said YES! 

I think my story telling does not sufficiently express my happy disbelief.  I never thought that I will be bringing this jacket home with me.  It’s truly one of those completely unplanned and unexpected unicorn purchases.  Thanks for letting me ramble on. [emoji5]. Now I will just have to plan a few winter holidays or sit in front of the air-con full blast to enjoy my new jacket [emoji23].


----------



## nicole0612

baghag21 said:


> I am so happy and needed to share.  Talk about sssssslow to the game... like 2-3 years slow!  I loved the Salzburg ecru and black jacket when I first saw it.  I thought it would be the first and probably only Chanel ecru jacket I will ever buy.  Ari, and some other members here have the jacket.  My wardrobe is predominantly black and/or darker toned.  At that time, I let it go as I thought that the price did not justify the wearability as I am in the tropics.  Woolen jackets are for holidays only.  I still thought about the jacket and repeatedly fall in love again every time I saw it, especially when I see pictures of our beautiful members here with theirs.  My local store had only one left and it was still at full price early this year.
> 
> So today, out-of-the-blue and in total randomness while I was distracted at work, an associate sent me a photo of this jacket and asked if I wanted it as it was marked down!  She wasn’t even aware that I love this jacket.  It was the last piece and it was in my size!  Of course I said YES!
> 
> I think my story telling does not sufficiently express my happy disbelief.  I never thought that I will be bringing this jacket home with me.  It’s truly one of those completely unplanned and unexpected unicorn purchases.  Thanks for letting me ramble on. [emoji5]. Now I will just have to plan a few winter holidays or sit in front of the air-con full blast to enjoy my new jacket [emoji23].
> 
> View attachment 3900792



These special finds are so thrilling and exciting! It's those ones we can't forget, then regret and then they come back to us like magic! The jacket is gorgeous - congrats!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Soooo thrilled for you ! I love chanel miracles !!!! I would love the jacket marked down. Please post pics


----------



## Tykhe

What do you guys think about this coat? It is a size too big but I think I can get it tailored down.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Baghag21 Congrats!  That's an amazing find!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Tykhe said:


> What do you guys think about this coat? It is a size too big but I think I can get it tailored down.



I think it's a great Coat!!


----------



## chaneljewel

klynneann said:


> Here are some pics of the black knit skirt, including the tag.  HTH (and sorry to take so long)!


Thanks!


----------



## chaneljewel

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460


Both pieces look fabulous on you.


----------



## getoveragain

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3895147
> View attachment 3895148
> View attachment 3895149


 Dear Pigleto! Could you please share a pic of the baurdeux jacket in the first pic. Can not see the price clearly...


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh sure ! This one ?


----------



## getoveragain

Karenaellen said:


> Which do you prefer?  I'm leaning toward the leather jacket because I have 3 tweed coats from various seasons, and the leather seems more versatile.


The gold jacket has a WOW effect!!! Can I ask you how much is it? Is it the current collection? I just


----------



## getoveragain

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh sure ! This one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901113


Yes!!!! Thank you  
I bought it in Paris . And it costed around 6000 usd . So now us prices can be even more pleasant . And now 40 % off  . Ah!


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.


----------



## klynneann

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143


It looks wonderful on you!  Goodness, this must be the magic jacket - the one that looks amazing on everyone!  Better find one for myself...


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143



Stunning!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143


The colors and tweed are phenomenal and perfect for a blonde!


----------



## pigleto972001

Uhm you NEED that jacket. It is amazing !!!!!!! So jealous !!!!

The cruise cream one is in a 38. Will try later !!!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you ladies!  Someone please come to New Jersey and buy this and take me out of my misery. I would like it to go to a good tpf home before my credit card accidentally slips out of my wallet.....


----------



## 911snowball

The cream jacket seems to be making a late entrance in an expanded size range.  The 36 I tried sold instantly and there is only a 34 now.  Glad your location is getting your size Pigleto!


----------



## Mrs.Z

911snowball said:


> Thank you ladies!  Someone please come to New Jersey and buy this and take me out of my misery. I would like it to go to a good tpf home before my credit card accidentally slips out of my wallet.....



You should get it, it looks amazing on you!  The color is phenomenal.


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Thank you ladies!  Someone please come to New Jersey and buy this and take me out of my misery. I would like it to go to a good tpf home before my credit card accidentally slips out of my wallet.....



It’s every woman for herself here. I’m trying not to fall in love myself. You aren’t helping! You look so great in it. And look at your smile! [emoji48]


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143


Omg!!! This is so gorgeous on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Thank you ladies!  Someone please come to New Jersey and buy this and take me out of my misery. I would like it to go to a good tpf home before my credit card accidentally slips out of my wallet.....



May I say it’s beautiful but expensive and very blue. I love the fit. But it’s a jacket that will be remembered. So not totally once a week wearable. 
Trying to talk myself out of the subject. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> May I say it’s beautiful but expensive and very blue. I love the fit. But it’s a jacket that will be remembered. So not totally once a week wearable.
> Trying to talk myself out of the subject. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Yes yes. Let’s keep up with thoughts like this. We must be strong [emoji51]


----------



## 911snowball

Yes, this is exactly what we need to do pup!  I am going into the trenches tonight or tomorrow to check out sale before I decide on anything.


----------



## EmileH

Good luck snowball!


----------



## may3545

DA Club said:


> Hi everyone! I went in for the sale today and didn’t find anything I liked.  Unfortunately full-priced Cruise items caught my eye instead! I didn’t buy either of these but seriously considering it! The white jacket is honestly amazing but I’ve already exceeded my RTW budget this year
> 
> View attachment 3900459
> View attachment 3900460



I tried on the jacket and it looked cute, but it looks AMAZING on you. Makes me want to consider it again lol.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> May I say it’s beautiful but expensive and very blue. I love the fit. But it’s a jacket that will be remembered. So not totally once a week wearable.
> Trying to talk myself out of the subject. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Yes, magically beautiful on the lovely snowball and perfect for my coloring as well, but I've learned the hard way that brightly colored distinctive jackets  fall out of favor rather quickly in my wardrobe so I'm passing.

I went to pick up the gold Cosmopolite jacket today and found myself with second thoughts.  The neckline is lined in ivory kidskin leather, same as the detachable  collar on the pink Rome coat that Vanana and both have.  It is a leather  that stains easily and cannot be satisfactorily cleaned.  In fact the Chicago boutique had to toss one of the Rome coats because the collar became unsalvageably shop worn.  I would be constantly worried about it, so I picked this black jacket instead.  

It didn't catch my eye until I tried it on.  Super cute as a cardi or a dress over a sweater or a blouse.  The frustrating/marvelous thing about Chanel is that pictures never do justice to the pieces and you really just have to try everything on to really get a sense of whether you actually  like them or not.

So the gold jacket didn't come home with me.  Someone asked the price; it's 6k on sale.


----------



## EmileH

It’s so true!! You have to see and try things in person. I’m always surprised by what works or doesn’t for me. Congrats! Lovely piece


----------



## pigleto972001

That cardi is gorgeous. You’ll have more cost per wear. I’m sorry the leather jacket didn’t work


----------



## pigleto972001

So my store got the 38 in the cream jacket and I was able to try it. And .... well.... I wasn’t in love. The ruching was awkward to me and I didn’t like how it is below the raglan stripe. It was small and a 40 would fit better but I’m afraid the magic is gone for me. Two people I showed it two said it was cute but it was matronly. So I know y’all were excited for me and I appreciate it but this one has to be a no I’m afraid !  Alas


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3901427
> 
> So my store got the 38 in the cream jacket and I was able to try it. And .... well.... I wasn’t in love. The ruching was awkward to me and I didn’t like how it is below the raglan stripe. It was small and a 40 would fit better but I’m afraid the magic is gone for me. Two people I showed it two said it was cute but it was matronly. So I know y’all were excited for me and I appreciate it but this one has to be a no I’m afraid !  Alas



I agree, pigleto! Sorry it didn’t work out after all the excitement, but there are better things in the pipeline for you, I’m sure!


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143


I love, love this!   Is this the 9k one?   Such a beauty.


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3901427
> 
> So my store got the 38 in the cream jacket and I was able to try it. And .... well.... I wasn’t in love. The ruching was awkward to me and I didn’t like how it is below the raglan stripe. It was small and a 40 would fit better but I’m afraid the magic is gone for me. Two people I showed it two said it was cute but it was matronly. So I know y’all were excited for me and I appreciate it but this one has to be a no I’m afraid !  Alas


I had my heart set on this one too but the shoulders stuck out and the ruching seemed even more pronounced than in photos.  I have to say that the fabric is beautiful.    Pictures don’t show its beauty.  But, alas, it’s on its way back to the store.     Does anyone know if there are any cardigans with the owl buttons?   I adore these buttons!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know !!! With my saying no to it and the striped dress I don’t have any owl button items. Lol. The little things [emoji28]

Thanks for your support ladies  the other thing was from the back I looked like a linebacker !


----------



## EmileH

It's not worthy of your collection pigleto. You were so good to turn it  down, something better will come along. I think there is a long cardigan with owl buttons but it has a rope belt.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you Pbp !!!!! Y’all keep your eyes out for my owl buttons [emoji7]


----------



## chaneljewel

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's not worthy of your collection pigleto. You were so good to turn it  down, something better will come along. I think there is a long cardigan with owl buttons but it has a rope belt.


Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## eagle1002us

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, I could not resist trying it on.  The color blue is just amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901142
> View attachment 3901143


This vibrant multi-hued blue jacket is beyond gorgeous on you.  I hope you got it.   It is amazing.


----------



## eagle1002us

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3901427
> 
> So my store got the 38 in the cream jacket and I was able to try it. And .... well.... I wasn’t in love. The ruching was awkward to me and I didn’t like how it is below the raglan stripe. It was small and a 40 would fit better but I’m afraid the magic is gone for me. Two people I showed it two said it was cute but it was matronly. So I know y’all were excited for me and I appreciate it but this one has to be a no I’m afraid !  Alas


It doesn't fit well in the bust.  It's too tight.   Because I sew I read books on fitting.  There's such a thing as "drag lines" which point to a fitting problem.  I think the gathers on the sleeves and on the upper chest at the bottom edge of the raglan shoulder seam are a signal that that jacket needs more ease (space) in the front.  If you wore it open it might be ok.  But it's better if you can close it and it still fits.  Which you know.  Plus I don't think the color is that great on you IMO  -- what I see of you in the photo.  It may be that that color is not an easy one for anyone to wear.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, magically beautiful on the lovely snowball and perfect for my coloring as well, but I've learned the hard way that brightly colored distinctive jackets  fall out of favor rather quickly in my wardrobe so I'm passing.
> 
> I went to pick up the gold Cosmopolite jacket today and found myself with second thoughts.  The neckline is lined in ivory kidskin leather, same as the detachable  collar on the pink Rome coat that Vanana and both have.  It is a leather  that stains easily and cannot be satisfactorily cleaned.  In fact the Chicago boutique had to toss one of the Rome coats because the collar became unsalvageably shop worn.  I would be constantly worried about it, so I picked this black jacket instead.
> 
> It didn't catch my eye until I tried it on.  Super cute as a cardi or a dress over a sweater or a blouse.  The frustrating/marvelous thing about Chanel is that pictures never do justice to the pieces and you really just have to try everything on to really get a sense of whether you actually  like them or not.
> 
> So the gold jacket didn't come home with me.  Someone asked the price; it's 6k on sale.



Absolutely my point. I might try it just to be sure it’s alright to pass. I passed the pink Paris Rome coat partially because of the cream lamb skin collar. Good decision.
I love the cardigan you found. Please post see some pictures worn.


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, magically beautiful on the lovely snowball and perfect for my coloring as well, but I've learned the hard way that brightly colored distinctive jackets  fall out of favor rather quickly in my wardrobe so I'm passing.
> 
> I went to pick up the gold Cosmopolite jacket today and found myself with second thoughts.  The neckline is lined in ivory kidskin leather, same as the detachable  collar on the pink Rome coat that Vanana and both have.  It is a leather  that stains easily and cannot be satisfactorily cleaned.  In fact the Chicago boutique had to toss one of the Rome coats because the collar became unsalvageably shop worn.  I would be constantly worried about it, so I picked this black jacket instead.
> 
> It didn't catch my eye until I tried it on.  Super cute as a cardi or a dress over a sweater or a blouse.  The frustrating/marvelous thing about Chanel is that pictures never do justice to the pieces and you really just have to try everything on to really get a sense of whether you actually  like them or not.
> 
> So the gold jacket didn't come home with me.  Someone asked the price; it's 6k on sale.


This is nice!   I can see how versatile this sweater will be.


----------



## chaneljewel

eagle1002us said:


> It doesn't fit well in the bust.  It's too tight.   Because I sew I read books on fitting.  There's such a thing as "drag lines" which point to a fitting problem.  I think the gathers on the sleeves and on the upper chest at the bottom edge of the raglan shoulder seam are a signal that that jacket needs more ease (space) in the front.  If you wore it open it might be ok.  But it's better if you can close it and it still fits.  Which you know.  Plus I don't think the color is that great on you IMO  -- what I see of you in the photo.  It may be that that color is not an easy one for anyone to wear.


That’s the problem I had with the bust.  The jacket seemed awkward in that area with the ruching.  It wouldn’t help to go up a size as the shoulders were too big.  Loved the fabric and color though.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes it was a bit too snug but I think going up a size would make the shoulders worse as you said. It is much much cuter worn open I have to say though


----------



## EmileH

chaneljewel said:


> Do you have a picture of it?



Sorry no I didnt take a photo. It’s long- hip length- with a rope belt. The one I saw was navy


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, magically beautiful on the lovely snowball and perfect for my coloring as well, but I've learned the hard way that brightly colored distinctive jackets  fall out of favor rather quickly in my wardrobe so I'm passing.
> 
> I went to pick up the gold Cosmopolite jacket today and found myself with second thoughts.  The neckline is lined in ivory kidskin leather, same as the detachable  collar on the pink Rome coat that Vanana and both have.  It is a leather  that stains easily and cannot be satisfactorily cleaned.  In fact the Chicago boutique had to toss one of the Rome coats because the collar became unsalvageably shop worn.  I would be constantly worried about it, so I picked this black jacket instead.
> 
> It didn't catch my eye until I tried it on.  Super cute as a cardi or a dress over a sweater or a blouse.  The frustrating/marvelous thing about Chanel is that pictures never do justice to the pieces and you really just have to try everything on to really get a sense of whether you actually  like them or not.
> 
> So the gold jacket didn't come home with me.  Someone asked the price; it's 6k on sale.


Tried to find this sweater.  Any help?


----------



## pigleto972001

What size ? Bloomingdale’s has it


----------



## Mrs.Z

I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3901427
> 
> So my store got the 38 in the cream jacket and I was able to try it. And .... well.... I wasn’t in love. The ruching was awkward to me and I didn’t like how it is below the raglan stripe. It was small and a 40 would fit better but I’m afraid the magic is gone for me. Two people I showed it two said it was cute but it was matronly. So I know y’all were excited for me and I appreciate it but this one has to be a no I’m afraid !  Alas


I tried this on today. I liked the trim much better than the fabric. Did not like the fit or the shoulders. I find that you have to go down a couple of sizes for the shoulder to look good so that means the rest of it won’t fit lil!  Tried the blue beauty and if my money tree gets a huge injection I would love to have it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw cool. Yes the trim was quite pretty and the buttons too ! Still haven’t seen the blue beauty in person. My SA said they ordered the longer version in the blue which was about 11k. Golly !


----------



## baghag21

Has anyone seen this Fall Act 1 jacket on sale in NY?  Size 34 or 36.  My friend will be going to NY next week and thinking of asking her to help me to buy the jacket, if it’s available.  Photo is courtesy of pigleto.


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> I tried this on today. I liked the trim much better than the fabric. Did not like the fit or the shoulders. I find that you have to go down a couple of sizes for the shoulder to look good so that means the rest of it won’t fit lil!  Tried the blue beauty and if my money tree gets a huge injection I would love to have it.



I share the same thoughts on both the jackets.  The blue jacket is dreamy...


----------



## gracekelly

baghag21 said:


> Has anyone seen this Fall Act 1 jacket on sale in NY?  Size 34 or 36.  My friend will be going to NY next week and thinking of asking her to help me to buy the jacket, if it’s available.  Photo is courtesy of pigleto.
> 
> View attachment 3902534


Yes, it is on sale at Nordstrom.  I bought it in Sept at full price. Boo Hoo!


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> Yes, it is on sale at Nordstrom.  I bought it in Sept at full price. Boo Hoo!



Thanks.  I like your choice! Good that you are secure with the jacket that you like.  Sale is a gamble.


----------



## cafecreme15

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510



I really like this look. Simple yet elegant, and I like the visual aspect of the different length layers. Also, the big windows in this room are gorgeous!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510


Looks lovely and I do the two layer thing all the time.  I like that you used the lighter blue bag too.  The ad for the Act I Chanel checked jacket and skirt comes to mind because she is wearing your color bag with her black and white outfit.  Since I have that jacket, and I have a blue python Coco handle, I think I will copy you and the ad and try the look!


----------



## sandbag

baghag21 said:


> Has anyone seen this Fall Act 1 jacket on sale in NY?  Size 34 or 36.  My friend will be going to NY next week and thinking of asking her to help me to buy the jacket, if it’s available.  Photo is courtesy of pigleto.
> 
> View attachment 3902534


I also bought this jacket at full price in late October for a special luncheon and felt great wearing it.
I was just in Chanel in Chicago and it was not included in the sale.


----------



## baghag21

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510



What a beautiful photo!  Chic outfit against a cozy windowed background.  The longer length shell over skinny jeans with the jacket, is a good casual look.  Sometimes I find that I am more comfortable with a longer shell or skinny tee under a hip length jacket.  Seems to make the torso narrower under the hip length jacket.  The metallic heels and pop of blue bag complete the chic outfit.


----------



## baghag21

sandbag said:


> I also bought this jacket at full price in late October for a special luncheon and felt great wearing it.
> I was just in Chanel in Chicago and it was not included in the sale.



My motivation to find this jacket has heightened!


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510



I think it looks great on you!


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> What a beautiful photo!  Chic outfit against a cozy windowed background.  The longer length shell over skinny jeans with the jacket, is a good casual look.  Sometimes I find that I am more comfortable with a longer shell or skinny tee under a hip length jacket.  Seems to make the torso narrower under the hip length jacket.  The metallic heels and pop of blue bag complete the chic outfit.



Well said


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thanks everyone for your kind words!


----------



## pigleto972001

Mrs Z, also love the look. The tweed is pretty and I love the blue bag pop of color with it [emoji106][emoji2]

Baghag I saw the jacket on sale at my neimans. It is very cool. Also the orange red version made sale too.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Looks lovely and I do the two layer thing all the time.  I like that you used the lighter blue bag too.  The ad for the Act I Chanel checked jacket and skirt comes to mind because she is wearing your color bag with her black and white outfit.  Since I have that jacket, and I have a blue python Coco handle, I think I will copy you and the ad and try the look!



That will look fantastic !!


----------



## Genie27

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510


Gorgeous!! I love everything about this look!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!! I love everything about this look!



Thank you!!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> That will look fantastic !!


I knew you would say that lol!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I'm in love with my new jacket!  It's a very soft wool blend boucle.  I plan to wear it like a dress with a black turtleneck, leggings, and suede oxfords for day.  For party, I can wear it with a white tee, leather leggings and Alaia booties.  It looks good worn open like a cardi as well.


----------



## Mrs.Z

It's beautiful and I love all the ways you intend to wear it!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510


Love it love it love it! Classic look that will practically never date. I'd carry a smaller bag with it and possibly something handheld. Even just a simple no name clutch. I often worry that shoulder bags ruin the line of the jacket.
Let the jacket sing it's magnificent!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ladysarah said:


> Love it love it love it! Classic look that will practically never date. I'd carry a smaller bag with it and possibly something handheld. Even just a simple no name clutch. I often worry that shoulder bags ruin the line of the jacket.
> Let the jacket sing it's magnificent!



Thank you!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I'm in love with my new jacket!  It's a very soft wool blend boucle.  I plan to wear it like a dress with a black turtleneck, leggings, and suede oxfords for day.  For party, I can wear it with a white tee, leather leggings and Alaia booties.  It looks good worn open like a cardi as well.


Sounds like you will have a lot of fun with this outstanding piece!


----------



## chaneljewel

Mrs.Z said:


> I wore my new Cruise jacket to dinner. Bad lighting I know but it's a navy silk shell over dark skinny jeans. I'm honestly not sure about the look, maybe the shell was too long.... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902510


Love the look...classy.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I'm in love with my new jacket!  It's a very soft wool blend boucle.  I plan to wear it like a dress with a black turtleneck, leggings, and suede oxfords for day.  For party, I can wear it with a white tee, leather leggings and Alaia booties.  It looks good worn open like a cardi as well.



Perfect piece !


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Thoughts on size?  It's a size bigger than I typically wear.


----------



## pigleto972001

I don’t think it looks too big. Maybe a touch at shoulders. It’s a wonderful piece. The galaxy in a jacket


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Thoughts on size?  It's a size bigger than I typically wear.


I think it looks perfect, but how do you feel in it?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Karenaellen said:


> Thoughts on size?  It's a size bigger than I typically wear.



I would take down the shoulders a bit and I might even nip the body in slightly. I love how you styled it and it's definitely not a fitted piece but I'm in favor of some minor adjustments.  

How does it feel?


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> Thoughts on size?  It's a size bigger than I typically wear.



I love this look.  Trendily elegant.  I would wear this outfit. Good size to achieve that more relaxed roomier look that seems to be the fashion these days.  It’s roomy yet comfortably “neat” without entering the oversized hip hop sloppy look.  Of course, like the others said, you have to be comfortable in it. [emoji2]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

It is extremely comfy!  I appreciate the input everyone.  From the side it looks a bit overly wide, so I'm going to nip it on along the back.


----------



## smileygirl

Did anyone purchase this jacket? I am thinking about getting on sale but it will still cost an arm!


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3905702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone purchase this jacket? I am thinking about getting on sale but it will still cost an arm!



I thought someone did......can't recall, we all swooned over it....it's lovely!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Did anyone try or get this jacket ?


----------



## EmileH

Audrey_S said:


> View attachment 3905731
> 
> 
> Did anyone try or get this jacket ?



I tried it. I didn’t like the fabric and the cut wasn’t good on me.  You will see some discussion about it around the first of December in this thread.


----------



## Audrey_S

Wow thanks I will look for it !


----------



## DA Club

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3905702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone purchase this jacket? I am thinking about getting on sale but it will still cost an arm!



Hi! Several of us bought it this summer, see discussions around July/August. A bunch of posted modeling pics, including me. While I love the design, it’s definitely not a versatile jacket to wear. Is it making sale at Neimans? It wasn’t at my boutique for sale last week.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know it made sale at Bloomingdale’s.


----------



## luckylove

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3905702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone purchase this jacket? I am thinking about getting on sale but it will still cost an arm!



I love this jacket in theory, but sadly, it just wasn't flattering on me. It looks terrific on women who are tall and less busty than I.  It was just too much jacket on me. If you love it, definitely try to track it down.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3905702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone purchase this jacket? I am thinking about getting on sale but it will still cost an arm!


I tried and it didn't make the cut for me.  Too specific and pricey, wrong colors for my coloring.  Also the fringe/feathers get stuck in the zipper.


----------



## suziez

Karenaellen said:


> I'm in love with my new jacket!  It's a very soft wool blend boucle.  I plan to wear it like a dress with a black turtleneck, leggings, and suede oxfords for day.  For party, I can wear it with a white tee, leather leggings and Alaia booties.  It looks good worn open like a cardi as well.


love this to pieces.  what collection was this from???


----------



## nicole0612

suziez said:


> love this to pieces.  what collection was this from???



This was from ground control.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

suziez said:


> love this to pieces.  what collection was this from???


Thanks!  It's from Ground Control.


----------



## jdckat

Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!

Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably


----------



## Sunlitshadows

jdckat said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!
> 
> Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably
> 
> View attachment 3907063
> View attachment 3907064
> 
> View attachment 3907076


It's definitely jacquard, and I would not call it tweed.  It's cute, great buttons, and I don't think it will look dated, but it's not a classic Chanel tweed, if that is what you are seeking.


----------



## DA Club

jdckat said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!
> 
> Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably
> 
> View attachment 3907063
> View attachment 3907064
> 
> View attachment 3907076



Wow this looks great on you! I saw it at my store and didn’t even think about trying it on. It’s very fitted and I like it worn open versus closed on you. There might be a risk of looking dated since it’s not a classic Chanel.


----------



## jdckat

Karenaellen said:


> It's definitely jacquard, and I would not call it tweed.  It's cute, great buttons, and I don't think it will look dated, but it's not a classic Chanel tweed, if that is what you are seeking.



Thanks for your reply! It's actually quite soft, which is nice, I thought it looked harder. I'm thinking maybe I prefer the look of tweed to this jacquard, tweed just looks softer..


----------



## jdckat

DA Club said:


> Wow this looks great on you! I saw it at my store and didn’t even think about trying it on. It’s very fitted and I like it worn open versus closed on you. There might be a risk of looking dated since it’s not a classic Chanel.



Thank you! I saw it on the website and liked the length for a spring jacket. Yes I am not sure if I will like it as much after a while, especially as the white pattern seems very prominent against the black. Maybe I'm talking myself out of it..it has to be love and no doubt, right?!


----------



## baghag21

jdckat said:


> Thank you! I saw it on the website and liked the length for a spring jacket. Yes I am not sure if I will like it as much after a while, especially as the white pattern seems very prominent against the black. Maybe I'm talking myself out of it..it has to be love and no doubt, right?!


Yes, it has to be love.
I like the silhouette and the buttons.
The jacquard is busy and one may be weary of it after a while.  One must love prints for this to be a forever love piece.
It may be too early to say but there is a high possibility that a non-classic Chanel piece may be marked down later.  Perhaps something to think about.


----------



## Mrs.Z

jdckat said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!
> 
> Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably
> 
> View attachment 3907063
> View attachment 3907064
> 
> View attachment 3907076



I think it's beautiful and looks great on you, you definitely need to love it!  Sometimes working through all the ways you can wear it with your SA helps to make a decision. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## luckylove

jdckat said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!
> 
> Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably
> 
> View attachment 3907063
> View attachment 3907064
> 
> View attachment 3907076



It fits you beautifully, but I also think there is a good possibility it will make sale season so I would probably hold off and see if something additional catches your eye that you know is a must have for you.  I also think it is more of a memorable statement piece due to the pattern versus a classic, wear any time kind of piece. So you have to decide if you are looking for statement versus classic. Good luck deciding!


----------



## nicole0612

jdckat said:


> Hello lovely ladies. What do you think of this jacket from cruise? I tried it on today, surprisingly one size smaller than my normal size fits quite well. I thought the shoulders would be strange (similar to the cream jacket from cruise, that one made my shoulders look awkward), but it's actually not an issue. When buttoned, it just feels well fitted. I really like the owl buttons, and the tweed is very detailed. On the website it says fantasy tweed, but on the tag it says jacquard tweed, any idea why? I'm not very familiar with jacquard tweed, would really appreciate your opinions on this! Also I'm kind of not sure about the pattern, maybe it would look dated after this season?  Thank you for your advice in advance!
> 
> Tried it on with a sweater underneath and black jeans, not the best for this jacket probably
> 
> View attachment 3907063
> View attachment 3907064
> 
> View attachment 3907076



I have a love/hate relationship with this jacket.  It was my top pick from the runway, but IRL it did not translate as well.  I tried it on with a long slim skirt and an above the knee skirt and both looked very bad.  The length was just unflattering on me. 
I think it looked great on the runway because it was worn as a dress, but it is too short to be worn as a dress in real life.  For myself, I find that the length of this jacket really limits the options of what outfit will look good with it, and that along with the pattern make it an occasional piece, and not a staple item.  We strategized earlier that this would look good with leggings or slim pants (monochromatic); but that is exactly the look that you have tried and it is still not quite right in reality.  
I am also thinking that perhaps a black skirt underneath to lengthen the line of the jacket could achieve the look of a longer dress when buttoned up.  The skirt would need an A frame to match the jacket, and ideally the jacket would need to be altered to be a little less A frame and more straight for this to work (otherwise it has the look of two Christmas trees on top of each other).  I tried it with a pencil skirt and it did not look good paired with the A frame of the jacket shape.
It may also be flattering on a tall person, since the hemline would hit higher, at a more flattering place.  

I keep going back to look at these photos again and again, trying out options in my mind and rejecting them all.  To be honest, I think I would personally wear this as a more boho look and pair it with a complementary geometric patterned above the knee skirt.  Likely white/cream colored with a subtle black geometric print with gold accents.  Some kind of Proenza Schouler type look. I am coming to the conclusion that I would wear this more as a dress than a jacket due to the length and pattern, and therefore it is only a maybe item for now.


----------



## jdckat

baghag21 said:


> Yes, it has to be love.
> I like the silhouette and the buttons.
> The jacquard is busy and one may be weary of it after a while.  One must love prints for this to be a forever love piece.
> It may be too early to say but there is a high possibility that a non-classic Chanel piece may be marked down later.  Perhaps something to think about.



Very true. Indeed I'm not sure if i love prints that much, normally I wear monochrome. Often I try to tell myself to get some prints for a change and fail loll. Might be the same this time too..I did think about perhaps getting this on sale, which means to wait for half a year and decide if it's love. I might just do that. 



Mrs.Z said:


> I think it's beautiful and looks great on you, you definitely need to love it!  Sometimes working through all the ways you can wear it with your SA helps to make a decision. Let us know what you decide.



Thank you! It's quite cold where I am, I was wearing quite a bit when trying, so I couldn't really imagine how to wear it as a spring jacket. For me the matching and paring is not that easy for this piece. For the moment I'm leaning towards not getting it. Need to see if I still want it after a while, that strategy works well for me usually.  



luckylove said:


> It fits you beautifully, but I also think there is a good possibility it will make sale season so I would probably hold off and see if something additional catches your eye that you know is a must have for you.  I also think it is more of a memorable statement piece due to the pattern versus a classic, wear any time kind of piece. So you have to decide if you are looking for statement versus classic. Good luck deciding!



Thank you! Yes hearing you ladies saying it might make sale, I am going to hold off for now, wait and see if my feeling for it changes. You're right about a statement piece with the pattern versus a classic, I do prefer classics always, my wardrobe is a lot of monochrome. I think that's why I really hesitate with this one. 



nicole0612 said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with this jacket.  It was my top pick from the runway, but IRL it did not translate as well.  I tried it on with a long slim skirt and an above the knee skirt and both looked very bad.  The length was just unflattering on me.
> I think it looked great on the runway because it was worn as a dress, but it is too short to be worn as a dress in real life.  For myself, I find that the length of this jacket really limits the options of what outfit will look good with it, and that along with the pattern make it an occasional piece, and not a staple item.  We strategized earlier that this would look good with leggings or slim pants (monochromatic); but that is exactly the look that you have tried and it is still not quite right in reality.
> I am also thinking that perhaps a black skirt underneath to lengthen the line of the jacket could achieve the look of a longer dress when buttoned up.  The skirt would need an A frame to match the jacket, and ideally the jacket would need to be altered to be a little less A frame and more straight for this to work (otherwise it has the look of two Christmas trees on top of each other).  I tried it with a pencil skirt and it did not look good paired with the A frame of the jacket shape.
> It may also be flattering on a tall person, since the hemline would hit higher, at a more flattering place.
> 
> I keep going back to look at these photos again and again, trying out options in my mind and rejecting them all.  To be honest, I think I would personally wear this as a more boho look and pair it with a complementary geometric patterned above the knee skirt.  Likely white/cream colored with a subtle black geometric print with gold accents.  Some kind of Proenza Schouler type look. I am coming to the conclusion that I would wear this more as a dress than a jacket due to the length and pattern, and therefore it is only a maybe item for now.



Thanks so much for offering all the thinking behind this! I briefly thought about what to wear with it and it was not easy. I myself wear trousers a lot, so I was thinking in warmer days the easiest is just wearing a pair of light and flowy black trousers, but that's just how I imagined, it might not work. I definitely see what you mean by the awkward length and not easy finding the right skirt, i can't imagine any of my skirt would go with this. My other concern is the sleeve length, I know a lot of pieces from Cruise are this length, but I find it awkward with many tops. 

I agree it looks good as a dress as on the runway, and maybe that's how it could be worn best. Actually, when I first saw the runway picture, I thought it was a short jacket with a short skirt, the two big pockets made it look like separates to me. Took me a while to realise this long jacket is basically that look! 

And just for reference, this is the kind of light black trousers I thought about wearing together with the long jacket. 




Thanks again ladies, you are all so helpful!!


----------



## Vanana

So finally I picked up my sale score the blue Vanessa P coat from alteration! I am thrilled with how it came out! 

I bought it 1 size later because I actually want to be able to wear it with medium weight sweater sometimes. However I want the upper arm (near elbow) area and my waist area to be more fitted, and the belt to be able to 1) tie tighter and 2) the logo buckle can be removable. @Pocketbook Pup inspired by your Velcro removable belt buckle, I asked my seamstress (whom I love) to use 2 rows of snap buttons so the belt can be worn longer or shorter (like when it’s not tied and o don’t want it too “dangly”.  I will be bringing my black coat from same season with the same belt buckle and she will do same with that one too (and now I can change between the turquoise cc on this coat with the black one from the other coat!! 

I wore a medium weight sweater for this try on to see how it fit when it’s more on the bulky side and it feels comfortable and not tight (can freely move arms etc no issue at all) and it fits a bit more slim when/if worn with regular shirt under.

Here’s the result


----------



## Vanana

For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980



Congrats!! Looks perfect


----------



## Mrs.Z

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980



Looks great !!  Beautiful coat!!


----------



## nicole0612

jdckat said:


> Very true. Indeed I'm not sure if i love prints that much, normally I wear monochrome. Often I try to tell myself to get some prints for a change and fail loll. Might be the same this time too..I did think about perhaps getting this on sale, which means to wait for half a year and decide if it's love. I might just do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's quite cold where I am, I was wearing quite a bit when trying, so I couldn't really imagine how to wear it as a spring jacket. For me the matching and paring is not that easy for this piece. For the moment I'm leaning towards not getting it. Need to see if I still want it after a while, that strategy works well for me usually.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes hearing you ladies saying it might make sale, I am going to hold off for now, wait and see if my feeling for it changes. You're right about a statement piece with the pattern versus a classic, I do prefer classics always, my wardrobe is a lot of monochrome. I think that's why I really hesitate with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for offering all the thinking behind this! I briefly thought about what to wear with it and it was not easy. I myself wear trousers a lot, so I was thinking in warmer days the easiest is just wearing a pair of light and flowy black trousers, but that's just how I imagined, it might not work. I definitely see what you mean by the awkward length and not easy finding the right skirt, i can't imagine any of my skirt would go with this. My other concern is the sleeve length, I know a lot of pieces from Cruise are this length, but I find it awkward with many tops.
> 
> I agree it looks good as a dress as on the runway, and maybe that's how it could be worn best. Actually, when I first saw the runway picture, I thought it was a short jacket with a short skirt, the two big pockets made it look like separates to me. Took me a while to realise this long jacket is basically that look!
> 
> And just for reference, this is the kind of light black trousers I thought about wearing together with the long jacket.
> View attachment 3907831
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again ladies, you are all so helpful!!



I also thought it was a skirt and shorter jacket on the runway! I wish it was!
I really like the shorter Fall jacket on you from! Did you go for this one?


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980



Looks beautiful!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980



Perfect result! Congrats [emoji322]


----------



## pinkorchid20

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980


Wow! Love the result - it's perfect on you! Now that I see it looking that great, I regret not getting it. Congrats - really looks fantastic!


----------



## jdckat

nicole0612 said:


> I also thought it was a skirt and shorter jacket on the runway! I wish it was!
> I really like the shorter Fall jacket on you from! Did you go for this one?



I did! I love the shape, and it works when zipped and unzipped; the tweed is amazing too. It fits me as it is, no alteration needed which always makes me happy too. I have been following this thread for a while now so I know some ladies call it the larkie jacket!


----------



## pinkorchid20

jdckat said:


> I did! I love the shape, and it works when zipped and unzipped; the tweed is amazing too. It fits me as it is, no alteration needed which always makes me happy too. I have been following this thread for a while now so I know some ladies call it the larkie jacket!


Congrats! Looks amazing on you and probably a better choice than the cruise jacket/dress/undefined piece (which I also loved on the runway but am now hesitating based on everyone's experience with it).


----------



## nicole0612

jdckat said:


> I did! I love the shape, and it works when zipped and unzipped; the tweed is amazing too. It fits me as it is, no alteration needed which always makes me happy too. I have been following this thread for a while now so I know some ladies call it the larkie jacket!



You made a great choice. I like this jacket a lot and since it fits perfectly and is easy to style maybe it was just meant to be.


----------



## jdckat

pinkorchid20 said:


> Congrats! Looks amazing on you and probably a better choice than the cruise jacket/dress/undefined piece (which I also loved on the runway but am now hesitating based on everyone's experience with it).



Thank you! Yeah I got this short one a while ago and that wasn't a hard decision, so it is love! The undefined piece is a maybe on sale for me now. Have you already tried it?


----------



## jdckat

nicole0612 said:


> You made a great choice. I like this jacket a lot and since it fits perfectly and is easy to style maybe it was just meant to be.



Totally agree. I was even thinking about getting the orange+red version too if it makes sale. I saw that this jacket in all colours/fabric made sale in the US? Sale hasn't started yet in the UK, so I will have to wait and see. But I'm not so sure about this idea, since there are so many items in different shapes to choose from, maybe I shouldn't get the same one, even though the colour and tweed are very different..


----------



## pinkorchid20

jdckat said:


> Thank you! Yeah I got this short one a while ago and that wasn't a hard decision, so it is love! The undefined piece is a maybe on sale for me now. Have you already tried it?


These are always the best purchases - falling in love immediately without any hesitations.

No, my store hasn't received it yet so will give it a try when it comes in but I'm already torn due to the cut and fabric. I am tiny so assume the sleeves will look ridiculous on me.


----------



## jdckat

pinkorchid20 said:


> These are always the best purchases - falling in love immediately without any hesitations.
> 
> No, my store hasn't received it yet so will give it a try when it comes in but I'm already torn due to the cut and fabric. I am tiny so assume the sleeves will look ridiculous on me.



I guess you never know until you try, I have been surprised quite often with pieces I thought I would like and vice versa. On the other hand, I really like the SS collection coming up, so maybe I will save for that!


----------



## pinkorchid20

jdckat said:


> I guess you never know until you try, I have been surprised quite often with pieces I thought I would like and vice versa. On the other hand, I really like the SS collection coming up, so maybe I will save for that!


Same here. Have a couple of Fall pieces I am interested in that might pop up during sale but only 2-3 pieces from Cruise that I am currently waiting for (my boutique is slow this time). So might be able to put my budget aside for SS  Love the Cruise pieces, but there's a lot less than usual that I liked on me.


----------



## smileygirl

Pulled the trigger!


----------



## pigleto972001

Beautiful !!! Think it’s a lovely jacket and even better at sale prices


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> So finally I picked up my sale score the blue Vanessa P coat from alteration! I am thrilled with how it came out!
> 
> I bought it 1 size later because I actually want to be able to wear it with medium weight sweater sometimes. However I want the upper arm (near elbow) area and my waist area to be more fitted, and the belt to be able to 1) tie tighter and 2) the logo buckle can be removable. @Pocketbook Pup inspired by your Velcro removable belt buckle, I asked my seamstress (whom I love) to use 2 rows of snap buttons so the belt can be worn longer or shorter (like when it’s not tied and o don’t want it too “dangly”.  I will be bringing my black coat from same season with the same belt buckle and she will do same with that one too (and now I can change between the turquoise cc on this coat with the black one from the other coat!!
> 
> I wore a medium weight sweater for this try on to see how it fit when it’s more on the bulky side and it feels comfortable and not tight (can freely move arms etc no issue at all) and it fits a bit more slim when/if worn with regular shirt under.
> 
> Here’s the result
> View attachment 3907965
> View attachment 3907966
> View attachment 3907967
> View attachment 3907968



Beautiful !
I love mine - you'll wear this a lot!


----------



## TankerToad

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



Cheering for you 
This jacket is magical 
Perfect for the holidays too


----------



## TankerToad

jdckat said:


> Totally agree. I was even thinking about getting the orange+red version too if it makes sale. I saw that this jacket in all colours/fabric made sale in the US? Sale hasn't started yet in the UK, so I will have to wait and see. But I'm not so sure about this idea, since there are so many items in different shapes to choose from, maybe I shouldn't get the same one, even though the colour and tweed are very different..



They look very different in the different color - the tweed is different too -


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



Beautiful!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


Major congratulations! Such a special piece.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congrats!! Looks perfect


Thanks pbp for the inspiration I was trying to be good but I really liked this fabric and your purchase really tempted me


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Looks beautiful!





Mrs.Z said:


> Looks great !!  Beautiful coat!!





Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect result! Congrats [emoji322]





pinkorchid20 said:


> Wow! Love the result - it's perfect on you! Now that I see it looking that great, I regret not getting it. Congrats - really looks fantastic!


Thank you all of you for your help when I was flip flopping on whether or not I “needed” this. Then I remembered that I don’t “need” any Chanel RTW and that I really really wanted this   the sale price helped push me over to get it and I’m glad now. Very much at peace and excited to wear it soon (and likely can often given the bitter cold weather we are having already).


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful !
> I love mine - you'll wear this a lot!


Thank you TT I really hope so!!! I know you have lots of C RTW so wonder how you think of the durability of this jacket (piling etc) compared to the others per your thought on this fabric?


----------



## jdckat

TankerToad said:


> They look very different in the different color - the tweed is different too -



I agree. I have tried the red and orange one too, liked the tweed, very special. they are so different in many ways.


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



It’s just perfect on you! Congratulations


----------



## Vanana

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


So glad to see someone here get this beautiful piece! I tried it on a while back and it really does look great and surprise how cool and yet elegant it looks! Can’t wait to see the fun you will have with this stunner!


----------



## nicole0612

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



It's perfect on you!


----------



## luckylove

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



Looks great on you! Congratulations!


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


I’ve always liked this jacket. Never purchased it but think it’s one I’d enjoy.  Looks so nice on you!


----------



## Freckles1

My beauty altered and looking wonderful


----------



## Sunlitshadows

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## baghag21

Vanana and Freckles1 ... your coats are amazing.  The fit is perfect.  The belt is beautiful.  A forever piece!  Enjoy it for years to come.


----------



## baghag21

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!



Gorgeous.  The jacket looks like it’s made for you [emoji4]


----------



## TankerToad

Vanana said:


> Thank you TT I really hope so!!! I know you have lots of C RTW so wonder how you think of the durability of this jacket (piling etc) compared to the others per your thought on this fabric?



So far so good -
I was worried about the trim initially but it's held up just fine


----------



## Pourquoipas

Freckles1 said:


> My beauty altered and looking wonderful
> View attachment 3908757



Love this on you[emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

Freckles1 said:


> My beauty altered and looking wonderful
> View attachment 3908757



Lovely! We are twins on this one.


----------



## ziadodina

Do you know when the I act will release? Do uou have some pics?


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> So far so good -
> I was worried about the trim initially but it's held up just fine


Thank you for sharing your insight


----------



## pigleto972001

Last one at neimans  size 42  this jacket was really cute w the glitter boots


----------



## smileygirl

Luckily this did not look as good on me as I had hoped!.


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3909733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily this did not look as good on me as I had hoped!.


I think it looks fantastic. What don't you like about it if I may ask?


----------



## smileygirl

pinkorchid20 said:


> I think it looks fantastic. What don't you like about it if I may ask?


It was about 8k USD.  Maybe at 4 or 5k.  I think overall it didn't look as flattering on me as some other pieces.  I also think it doesn't look as nice open and so you have to close it.  Not very flattering on the bust.  Or at least mine!. I just overall felt a Bit larger in it which is weird as this is very lightweight.


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3909733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily this did not look as good on me as I had hoped!.



I think it looks great on you! I’m trying to find a reason to resist it due to price, but I love it!!!


----------



## smileygirl

Mrs.Z said:


> I think it looks great on you! I’m trying to find a reason to resist it due to price, but I love it!!!


Maybe on sale


----------



## dharma

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3909733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily this did not look as good on me as I had hoped!.


It looks great on you and it’s so pretty. You look good in everything though, so it is good to have a discerning eye for what you like best. It is a more limited use jacket but the details are gorgeous.


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> It was about 8k USD.  Maybe at 4 or 5k.  I think overall it didn't look as flattering on me as some other pieces.  I also think it doesn't look as nice open and so you have to close it.  Not very flattering on the bust.  Or at least mine!. I just overall felt a Bit larger in it which is weird as this is very lightweight.


For 8k you should feel more than comfortable in it. Agree it might appear a bit stiff, hence wearing it closed would be the only option which limits its use. Crossing fingers it will make it to Sale by end of the season.


----------



## dharma

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


My very favorite!!! Love it on you! I would love this one but I just wouldn’t have the occasion to wear it that much. It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## dharma

Vanana said:


> So finally I picked up my sale score the blue Vanessa P coat from alteration! I am thrilled with how it came out!
> 
> I bought it 1 size later because I actually want to be able to wear it with medium weight sweater sometimes. However I want the upper arm (near elbow) area and my waist area to be more fitted, and the belt to be able to 1) tie tighter and 2) the logo buckle can be removable. @Pocketbook Pup inspired by your Velcro removable belt buckle, I asked my seamstress (whom I love) to use 2 rows of snap buttons so the belt can be worn longer or shorter (like when it’s not tied and o don’t want it too “dangly”.  I will be bringing my black coat from same season with the same belt buckle and she will do same with that one too (and now I can change between the turquoise cc on this coat with the black one from the other coat!!
> 
> I wore a medium weight sweater for this try on to see how it fit when it’s more on the bulky side and it feels comfortable and not tight (can freely move arms etc no issue at all) and it fits a bit more slim when/if worn with regular shirt under.
> 
> Here’s the result
> View attachment 3907965
> View attachment 3907966
> View attachment 3907967
> View attachment 3907968


Perfect adjustments! Congrats, it looks great on you and so easy to wear.


----------



## smileygirl

dharma said:


> It looks great on you and it’s so pretty. You look good in everything though, so it is good to have a discerning eye for what you like best. It is a more limited use jacket but the details are gorgeous.





pinkorchid20 said:


> I think it looks fantastic. What don't you like about it if I may ask?





Mrs.Z said:


> I think it looks great on you! I’m trying to find a reason to resist it due to price, but I love it!!!





dharma said:


> It looks great on you and it’s so pretty. You look good in everything though, so it is good to have a discerning eye for what you like best. It is a more limited use jacket but the details are gorgeous.





pinkorchid20 said:


> For 8k you should feel more than comfortable in it. Agree it might appear a bit stiff, hence wearing it closed would be the only option which limits its use. Crossing fingers it will make it to Sale by end of the season.





dharma said:


> My very favorite!!! Love it on you! I would love this one but I just wouldn’t have the occasion to wear it that much. It’s gorgeous!!


Thanks everyone for kind words I loved the look on the runway but i Feel that it is quite expensive for how much wear I might get out of jt. I may have considered it if I hadn't bought the Ritz feathery jacket, which I do like better.  But now I am broke ... Have you seen the prices of Hamburg?. It's crazy!


----------



## smileygirl

Vanana said:


> So finally I picked up my sale score the blue Vanessa P coat from alteration! I am thrilled with how it came out!
> 
> I bought it 1 size later because I actually want to be able to wear it with medium weight sweater sometimes. However I want the upper arm (near elbow) area and my waist area to be more fitted, and the belt to be able to 1) tie tighter and 2) the logo buckle can be removable. @Pocketbook Pup inspired by your Velcro removable belt buckle, I asked my seamstress (whom I love) to use 2 rows of snap buttons so the belt can be worn longer or shorter (like when it’s not tied and o don’t want it too “dangly”.  I will be bringing my black coat from same season with the same belt buckle and she will do same with that one too (and now I can change between the turquoise cc on this coat with the black one from the other coat!!
> 
> I wore a medium weight sweater for this try on to see how it fit when it’s more on the bulky side and it feels comfortable and not tight (can freely move arms etc no issue at all) and it fits a bit more slim when/if worn with regular shirt under.
> 
> Here’s the result
> View attachment 3907965
> View attachment 3907966
> View attachment 3907967
> View attachment 3907968



Looks awesome!


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> Thanks everyone for kind words I loved the look on the runway but i Feel that it is quite expensive for how much wear I might get out of jt. I may have considered it if I hadn't bought the Ritz feathery jacket, which I do like better.  But now I am broke ... Have you seen the prices of Hamburg?. It's crazy!


Glad only 2-3 runway looks from Hamburg appeal to me...


----------



## Vanana

dharma said:


> Perfect adjustments! Congrats, it looks great on you and so easy to wear.





smileygirl said:


> Looks awesome!


Thank you so much I am so excited and eager for its “maiden voyage”!!!


----------



## smileygirl

pinkorchid20 said:


> Glad only 2-3 runway looks from Hamburg appeal to me...


Same ... But I don't think I can afford any of them

that white jacket ...


----------



## dharma

You made the better choice, definitely. Where can one see the Hamburg prices? I watched the behind the scenes video and so many of the techniques are pure couture. It’s incredible. I love this very simple jacket, at least I hope it’s “simple”, with an acceptable price!


----------



## smileygirl

dharma said:


> You made the better choice, definitely. Where can one see the Hamburg prices? I watched the behind the scenes video and so many of the techniques are pure couture. It’s incredible. I love this very simple jacket, at least I hope it’s “simple”, with an acceptable price!
> View attachment 3909794


I got them from S.A..  this was on my list too ... I was told ... This would be about 14 to 15 thousand USD LOL.

I was going to order it and when she told me price ... I said ... Never mind


----------



## Vanana

Freckles1 said:


> My beauty altered and looking wonderful
> View attachment 3908757


Yayyyyy!!! Awesome twin!!  
Looks great on you! This coat looks so nice and cool while elegant with pants!! 
Now was the temperature where you are warm enough for you to wear only this coat and not another over on top? That might be my main struggle with this one in deep winter where I may need to wear my long wool coat over it to be warm enough. I do drive mostly everywhere but I truly cannot stand the cold no matter how short the exposure/walk 
photos from you and pbp are making me so eager to wear mine too!!! I have been very busy taking care of a sick little one due to a bad cold so haven’t had time to have fun dressing myself beyond throwing something on but been meaning to try this as a dress too.


----------



## dharma

smileygirl said:


> I got them from S.A..  this was on my list too ... I was told ... This would be about 14 to 15 thousand USD LOL.
> 
> I was going to order it and when she told me price ... I said ... Never mind



Oh dear!!! Was it made from fabric woven by Faires? It must have beads or something that can’t be seen in the photo. I’m floored.


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> Same ... But I don't think I can afford any of them
> 
> that white jacket ...


Where did you hear about the prices? For some of the pieces I would wonder as not all of them appear to be made from very exquisite materials.


----------



## smileygirl

dharma said:


> Oh dear!!! Was it made from fabric woven by Faires? It must have beads or something that can’t be seen in the photo. I’m floored.



She is also shocked!. 

The first jumper is about 4k usd.  Sets the tone doesn't it?

I am excited about act one though.  I am not keen on the summer collection and can't afford Hamburg and so I am focussed on act one.  Some very wearable pieces!


----------



## pigleto972001

The white short sleeved one w the pearls I heard was around 24k. And even the white and red sailor one was 8k. 

The cruise jacket on you looks really good smileygirl. But yes at that price it has to be Love !


----------



## pinkorchid20

pinkorchid20 said:


> Where did you hear about the prices? For some of the pieces I would wonder as not all of them appear to be made from very exquisite materials.


Sorry, just saw your answer. So prices already seem to be fixed  Need to speak to my SM. Probably no Hamburg jacket for me...


----------



## smileygirl

pinkorchid20 said:


> Where did you hear about the prices? For some of the pieces I would wonder as not all of them appear to be made from very exquisite materials.



My SA.  Yeah I am thinking if prices are overall going up?


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> The white short sleeved one w the pearls I heard was around 24k. And even the white and red sailor one was 8k.
> 
> The cruise jacket on you looks really good smileygirl. But yes at that price it has to be Love !



Yes consistent.  I have a price of 8k for the red white black sailor jacket (look 21).  I might be lucky to pick up a blouse!


----------



## pinkorchid20

smileygirl said:


> Yes consistent.  I have a price of 8k for the red white black sailor jacket (look 21).  I might be lucky to pick up a blouse!


I was able to justify prices for this year's Ritz pieces but from what I can see, I wonder how the craftsmanship for Hamburg will justify even higher prices. We'll see when first close-ups and detailed pics will show up. Maybe the tweed is much more elaborate (which I doubt).


----------



## pigleto972001

Y’all the knits weren’t nearly as bad. Many of the sweaters and sweater dresses were about the same price for ritz. In the 2 range. 

Luckily I am not in love w too many of the jackets  of course One has to see them. My SA did say the prices could change by May.


----------



## Mrs.Z

23k but it’s true love [emoji173]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maybe this is Karl’s swan song ?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Mrs.Z said:


> 23k but it’s true love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909824
> 
> 
> Maybe this is Karl’s swan song ?


Hopefully not...stunning! But do I see it fuzzing a tiny little bit?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hi, everyone - catching up! Honestly I have been avoiding this all-too-enabling thread, especially as I await SOs from H and VCA.

I bought that salmon skirt last summer and I still haven't worn it. I'm not really a skirt person, but I bought it because....it matches a bag? Maybe I need some styling suggestions? 

I have a few dresses and those I wear a lot. I also have a Paris-Byzace cardigan I haven't been wearing, but will use as an over-dress layer for evenings now that it's cold.

These jackets are gorgeous. OMG especially that white one [emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️ I just have to keep in mind that I don't need many because I won't wear them as much as some of you ladies. But I love coming here for inspiration.



Karenaellen said:


> I'm in love with my new jacket!  It's a very soft wool blend boucle.  I plan to wear it like a dress with a black turtleneck, leggings, and suede oxfords for day.  For party, I can wear it with a white tee, leather leggings and Alaia booties.  It looks good worn open like a cardi as well.



And this is an example of fabulous inspiration!!! I love love love your ideas on how to wear this (which I would never have thought of). It's fabulous on you, and is something I could definitely incorporate myself.



Vanana said:


> So finally I picked up my sale score the blue Vanessa P coat from alteration! I am thrilled with how it came out!
> 
> I bought it 1 size later because I actually want to be able to wear it with medium weight sweater sometimes. However I want the upper arm (near elbow) area and my waist area to be more fitted, and the belt to be able to 1) tie tighter and 2) the logo buckle can be removable. @Pocketbook Pup inspired by your Velcro removable belt buckle, I asked my seamstress (whom I love) to use 2 rows of snap buttons so the belt can be worn longer or shorter (like when it’s not tied and o don’t want it too “dangly”.  I will be bringing my black coat from same season with the same belt buckle and she will do same with that one too (and now I can change between the turquoise cc on this coat with the black one from the other coat!!
> 
> I wore a medium weight sweater for this try on to see how it fit when it’s more on the bulky side and it feels comfortable and not tight (can freely move arms etc no issue at all) and it fits a bit more slim when/if worn with regular shirt under.
> 
> Here’s the result
> View attachment 3907965
> View attachment 3907966
> View attachment 3907967
> View attachment 3907968





Freckles1 said:


> My beauty altered and looking wonderful
> View attachment 3908757



I also love these on both of you!!! 

I'm thinking maybe my issue that that I've never tried the longer coats, and the short ones generally don't work that well with my personal style. Does anyone else have this issue? 

Love everyone's photos - Very inspirational!!! Might have to sneak out to C before we head out for our holiday trip!


----------



## klynneann

Vanana said:


> For reference/comparison, here are the before (1st pic) and after (2nd pic) on same post. You can see the sleeve being a bit loose, the fabric near waist around belt, and also the extra fabric that’s seen on the sides on the lower part of the coat on both sides below the waist belt from the before photo.
> View attachment 3907979
> View attachment 3907980


wow, you can really see the difference.  Love it on you!


----------



## klynneann

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3908293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled the trigger!


I love this jacket and it looks wonderful on you - congrats!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Mrs.Z said:


> 23k but it’s true love [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3909824
> 
> 
> Maybe this is Karl’s swan song ?


So pretty, but way too dressy for my world.  In an alternate universe where I am a princess, I would wear this to weddings and other special events.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

BBC said:


> Hi, everyone - catching up! Honestly I have been avoiding this all-too-enabling thread, especially as I await SOs from H and VCA.
> 
> I bought that salmon skirt last summer and I still haven't worn it. I'm not really a skirt person, but I bought it because....it matches a bag? Maybe I need some styling suggestions?
> 
> I have a few dresses and those I wear a lot. I also have a Paris-Byzace cardigan I haven't been wearing, but will use as an over-dress layer for evenings now that it's cold.
> 
> These jackets are gorgeous. OMG especially that white one [emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️ I just have to keep in mind that I don't need many because I won't wear them as much as some of you ladies. But I love coming here for inspiration.
> 
> 
> And this is an example of fabulous inspiration!!! I love love love your ideas on how to wear this (which I would never have thought of). It's fabulous on you, and is something I could definitely incorporate myself.
> I also love these on both of you!!!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe my issue that that I've never tried the longer coats, and the short ones generally don't work that well with my personal style. Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Love everyone's photos - Very inspirational!!! Might have to sneak out to C before we head out for our holiday trip!



The long coats are very versatile because they can be worn as outerwear with layers underneath, or as a dress.  They are easier to style than shorter jackets because you don't have to worry so much about finding the exact pants/skirt to wear with them.  Which salmon skirt are you referring to?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3909733
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily this did not look as good on me as I had hoped!.


I prefer your new feather jacket over this one.  The feather jacket is more modern.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Hi, everyone - catching up! Honestly I have been avoiding this all-too-enabling thread, especially as I await SOs from H and VCA.
> 
> I bought that salmon skirt last summer and I still haven't worn it. I'm not really a skirt person, but I bought it because....it matches a bag? Maybe I need some styling suggestions?
> 
> I have a few dresses and those I wear a lot. I also have a Paris-Byzace cardigan I haven't been wearing, but will use as an over-dress layer for evenings now that it's cold.
> 
> These jackets are gorgeous. OMG especially that white one [emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️ I just have to keep in mind that I don't need many because I won't wear them as much as some of you ladies. But I love coming here for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an example of fabulous inspiration!!! I love love love your ideas on how to wear this (which I would never have thought of). It's fabulous on you, and is something I could definitely incorporate myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love these on both of you!!!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe my issue that that I've never tried the longer coats, and the short ones generally don't work that well with my personal style. Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Love everyone's photos - Very inspirational!!! Might have to sneak out to C before we head out for our holiday trip!



Do you have a photo of your salmon skirt? We can give some styling ideas 
I agree that longer coats are sometimes easier to style; they can be worn open or closed as a jacket, or as outerwear in moderate climates, look cute with matched with dresses as well as pants, or can be sometimes worn closed as a dress with tights or a tunic with leggings.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):


----------



## Sunlitshadows

BBC said:


> Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):
> 
> View attachment 3909944


This seems like a spring/summer skirt.  Pretty with your hair! If it were in my wardrobe, I would wear it with a Raquel Allegra tie dye tank that has some black in it with black sandals.


----------



## klynneann

BBC said:


> Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):
> 
> View attachment 3909944


It's very pretty!  I love the front pleats.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):
> 
> View attachment 3909944



Very cute skirt. I think it would be nice with a short sleeve sweater and sandals in the spring/summer or with a sweater set or cropped jacket in the fall with ballet flats.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pinkorchid20 said:


> Hopefully not...stunning! But do I see it fuzzing a tiny little bit?



Good point ....perhaps, I cannot recall which Hamburg jacket it was but the fuzz was very evident from the photo.... so yes, this is a consideration


----------



## Mrs.Z

Finally wearing my Ritz jacket minus the cuffs and collar


----------



## klynneann

So I may have forgiven my SA for losing out on the blue sparkly jacket with the removable pearl collar.    I went in this weekend and she had this waiting for me:






Goodness, sorry it's so big!  I can't figure out how to make it smaller!  
Unfortunately, although it was my size, which I say loosely given I'm apparently 4 different sizes in Chanel, it has to be completely let out so I wasn't able to bring it home with me.  The cut of the back is perfect and very flattering, but the arms are cut very narrow and, well, let's not talk about the bust area.    Here it is in person.  Oh, and did I mention it was on sale?


----------



## klynneann

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Ritz jacket minus the cuffs and collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910122


What a beautiful outfit.  This jacket is so lovely!!


----------



## baghag21

MrsZ ... Love that Ritz black jacket.  Stylish and elegant outfit!  One of the best things about a Chanel jacket is it can be thrown on (almost) anytime for an instant feel-good-look-good outfit without too much styling or accessorising.  Your shoes are perfect with this outfit.


----------



## baghag21

klynneann said:


> So I may have forgiven my SA for losing out on the blue sparkly jacket with the removable pearl collar.    I went in this weekend and she had this waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, sorry it's so big!  I can't figure out how to make it smaller!
> Unfortunately, although it was my size, which I say loosely given I'm apparently 4 different sizes in Chanel, it has to be completely let out so I wasn't able to bring it home with me.  The cut of the back is perfect and very flattering, but the arms are cut very narrow and, well, let's not talk about the bust area.    Here it is in person.  Oh, and did I mention it was on sale?
> View attachment 3910127
> View attachment 3910128



Great buy!  Looks like a piece which you can wear often.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Ritz jacket minus the cuffs and collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910122


This looks so good on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Freckles1

Vanana said:


> Yayyyyy!!! Awesome twin!!
> Looks great on you! This coat looks so nice and cool while elegant with pants!!
> Now was the temperature where you are warm enough for you to wear only this coat and not another over on top? That might be my main struggle with this one in deep winter where I may need to wear my long wool coat over it to be warm enough. I do drive mostly everywhere but I truly cannot stand the cold no matter how short the exposure/walk
> photos from you and pbp are making me so eager to wear mine too!!! I have been very busy taking care of a sick little one due to a bad cold so haven’t had time to have fun dressing myself beyond throwing something on but been meaning to try this as a dress too.



It was 45 degrees or so the other day when I wore it. It was perfect with just a blouse. It’s roomy enough that I can wear a heavier cashmere sweater under it too. I would say I can wear it if it’s mid 30’s ? Colder than that - I’m bringing out the furs! Haha
Hope your little one is feeling better [emoji8]


----------



## Freckles1

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Ritz jacket minus the cuffs and collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910122



Mrs Z you look stunning!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I am enjoying planning my outfits around my Chanel  jackets, they can be magical [emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Ritz jacket minus the cuffs and collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910122


Love it! I tried on this jacket and really liked it too! So soft and easy to wear for layering. Looks awesome on you!!!


----------



## Vanana

klynneann said:


> So I may have forgiven my SA for losing out on the blue sparkly jacket with the removable pearl collar.    I went in this weekend and she had this waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, sorry it's so big!  I can't figure out how to make it smaller!
> Unfortunately, although it was my size, which I say loosely given I'm apparently 4 different sizes in Chanel, it has to be completely let out so I wasn't able to bring it home with me.  The cut of the back is perfect and very flattering, but the arms are cut very narrow and, well, let's not talk about the bust area.    Here it is in person.  Oh, and did I mention it was on sale?
> View attachment 3910127
> View attachment 3910128


Super lucky to get such an outstanding black classic jacket on sale - almost never happen! You must show mod shots after it’s done from alterations!!  congrats!!!


----------



## Vanana

Freckles1 said:


> It was 45 degrees or so the other day when I wore it. It was perfect with just a blouse. It’s roomy enough that I can wear a heavier cashmere sweater under it too. I would say I can wear it if it’s mid 30’s ? Colder than that - I’m bringing out the furs! Haha
> Hope your little one is feeling better [emoji8]


Ah you are lucky at that temperature right now. It’s like 20s where I am - brrrrr! Good to know though I will be looking out for mid 30/low 40s to try this out as actual outdoor coat with cashmere or a sweater and my extremely warm chanel cashmere chunky knit scarf (love that scarf!!!  Might be my favorite Christmas gift so far from SA) Hope it warms up soon!
So lucky with the fur I always envy others. So soft and fluffy and pretty but my husband though not an activist by any means, while he actually think the fur gorgeous he loves animals too much (and we had a pet chinchilla that he absolutely love with all his heart though she has passed on years ago).  He has no problem with others wearing it but have pleaded with me not to get fur (he offer chanel tweed as alternative  I have abide by it so far but it’s so tempting!!!

Admittedly I do use it to my best advantage when I see non fur coats that are a bit pricy “I mean, if only I can get a fur coat, I won’t be looking at this right now...” 

Thank you the little guy is able to eat today finally after a day of just Gatorade  (I say little but he’s almost as tall as me already! I guess he will always be little to me  )


----------



## klynneann

Vanana said:


> Super lucky to get such an outstanding black classic jacket on sale - almost never happen! You must show mod shots after it’s done from alterations!!  congrats!!!


Thank you!  I'm excited but a bit nervous.  The seamstress seemed incredibly knowledgeable, so I'm sure it will work out fine. I had my friend try it on to get a better idea of what it will look like when it fits the way it should.  And the back really was perfect.  It will be my first Chanel black jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):
> 
> View attachment 3909944



I just adore this skirt on you 
What about a thick chunky knit cozy sweater(in NYC Black), black opaque  tights and boots - long or short boots would work-- And if you wanted to--some of your VCA or a fab Hermes GM and your beautiful Birkin


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> I just adore this skirt on you
> What about a thick chunky knit cozy sweater(in NYC Black), black opaque  tights and boots - long or short boots would work-- And if you wanted to--some of your VCA or a fab Hermes GM and your beautiful Birkin


Yay! Now I know what I would be wearing tomorrow for work!!! Stealing outfit idea


----------



## smileygirl

klynneann said:


> So I may have forgiven my SA for losing out on the blue sparkly jacket with the removable pearl collar.    I went in this weekend and she had this waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, sorry it's so big!  I can't figure out how to make it smaller!
> Unfortunately, although it was my size, which I say loosely given I'm apparently 4 different sizes in Chanel, it has to be completely let out so I wasn't able to bring it home with me.  The cut of the back is perfect and very flattering, but the arms are cut very narrow and, well, let's not talk about the bust area.    Here it is in person.  Oh, and did I mention it was on sale?
> View attachment 3910127
> View attachment 3910128


Wow I have never seen this but it looks great!


----------



## klynneann

smileygirl said:


> Wow I have never seen this but it looks great!


Thanks!  I was a little surprised since it's from about 2 years ago...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Karenaellen said:


> This seems like a spring/summer skirt.  Pretty with your hair! If it were in my wardrobe, I would wear it with a Raquel Allegra tie dye tank that has some black in it with black sandals.



It probably is spring/summer but due to the weight I'm not really going to wear it when it's warm...tweed is fall or more of a transitional piece. I will definitely try a black top, though!



klynneann said:


> It's very pretty!  I love the front pleats.



Thank you!



nicole0612 said:


> Very cute skirt. I think it would be nice with a short sleeve sweater and sandals in the spring/summer or with a sweater set or cropped jacket in the fall with ballet flats.



Oh boy. I have none of those! [emoji51] Time to make a list![emoji404]


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> I just adore this skirt on you
> What about a thick chunky knit cozy sweater(in NYC Black), black opaque  tights and boots - long or short boots would work-- And if you wanted to--some of your VCA or a fab Hermes GM and your beautiful Birkin



Aw, yeah!!!! Yes yes yes I can totally do that! 

Thank you TT!!! It helps that you know some of my wardrobe [emoji8][emoji177]


----------



## smileygirl

If only money grey on trees and I hadn't spent so much already!  Found this on sale but alas passed.


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> If only money grey on trees and I hadn't spent so much already!  Found this on sale but alas passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910395


Ooh, it’s so nice on you! 

I like your dress too - is it C as well? I’ve been looking for something with a flared skirt.


----------



## smileygirl

Yes, dress from last year. I forget the collection but got on sale as well!


----------



## EmileH

My belted act 1 jacket, j crew pencil skirt Anne Fontaine shirt


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> If only money grey on trees and I hadn't spent so much already!  Found this on sale but alas passed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910395



That’s hard to pass up. It looks great on you


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> That’s hard to pass up. It looks great on you


For some reason I didn't like it enough to try on at full price so I might have only been buying it because it was on sale.  Was a bit pricey for that!

Having said that ... I might have only passed on it given I had so many other things I wanted in the Ritz collection.  

It was probably a piece I would wear once or twice a year.  It is beautiful though!


----------



## 911snowball

Looking very sharp today pbp!  You are ready to take on whatever may come your way today in that outfit.  Very professional.


----------



## smileygirl

Hello pilling! Lol

This is the dress (I think several of us bought it) and the outfit I wore today.  Time for another shave Of the Paris rome ....


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3910515
> View attachment 3910516
> 
> 
> Hello pilling! Lol
> 
> This is the dress (I think several of us bought it) and the outfit I wore today.  Time for another shave Of the Paris rome ....



You look lovely


----------



## smileygirl

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My belted act 1 jacket, j crew pencil skirt Anne Fontaine shirt
> 
> View attachment 3910482


Did you buy the skirt as well?. Looking sharp!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Did you buy the skirt as well?. Looking sharp!



I didn’t. It was a strange cut and wasn’t flattering on me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

BBC said:


> Here is a photo I took of it when I was considering it last May. It matches one of my bags (as you can see on the left):
> 
> View attachment 3909944



Lovely. I would style it all black in winter !


----------



## Pourquoipas

klynneann said:


> So I may have forgiven my SA for losing out on the blue sparkly jacket with the removable pearl collar.    I went in this weekend and she had this waiting for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness, sorry it's so big!  I can't figure out how to make it smaller!
> Unfortunately, although it was my size, which I say loosely given I'm apparently 4 different sizes in Chanel, it has to be completely let out so I wasn't able to bring it home with me.  The cut of the back is perfect and very flattering, but the arms are cut very narrow and, well, let's not talk about the bust area.    Here it is in person.  Oh, and did I mention it was on sale?
> View attachment 3910127
> View attachment 3910128



Brasserie has so many wearable styles, a very good buy and please post pictures once the job is done.


----------



## Pourquoipas

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3910515
> View attachment 3910516
> 
> 
> Hello pilling! Lol
> 
> This is the dress (I think several of us bought it) and the outfit I wore today.  Time for another shave Of the Paris rome ....



I  fell in love with this dress back again these days. It’s so soft and has a nice flare. 
I tend to ignore the fuzz of the Paris Rome lately, I just like it as it is. [emoji199][emoji199][emoji199]


----------



## klynneann

Pourquoipas said:


> Brasserie has so many wearable styles, a very good buy and please post pictures once the job is done.


Thanks, PQP.  I'm hoping to pick it up on the 30th.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My belted act 1 jacket, j crew pencil skirt Anne Fontaine shirt
> 
> View attachment 3910482



I love this polished look. Skipped this lovely jacket as I had overspent on cosmopolite. [emoji28]


----------



## Freckles1

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 3910515
> View attachment 3910516
> 
> 
> Hello pilling! Lol
> 
> This is the dress (I think several of us bought it) and the outfit I wore today.  Time for another shave Of the Paris rome ....



That Paris Rome jacket is killing me!!! Mine is looking like a mangled cat! But I refused to take it back. So it’s my problem.
I took the scissors to it last weekend. It looks better. But still matted and like it was my Gramdma’s. Oh well. I love it.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> That Paris Rome jacket is killing me!!! Mine is looking like a mangled cat! But I refused to take it back. So it’s my problem.
> I took the scissors to it last weekend. It looks better. But still matted and like it was my Gramdma’s. Oh well. I love it.


So far mine has behaved.  I do have a See by Chloe black short coat that has had a case of the fuzz from day one.  I pulled it out on Sunday and went over it.  It will never be perfect, but i love the style of it and will wear it no matter.  

Your new coat looks just stunning on you @Freckles1!


----------



## smileygirl

Freckles1 said:


> That Paris Rome jacket is killing me!!! Mine is looking like a mangled cat! But I refused to take it back. So it’s my problem.
> I took the scissors to it last weekend. It looks better. But still matted and like it was my Gramdma’s. Oh well. I love it.



Haha your message cracked me up!. I take mine back to store and it looks much better.  I think it is fluffing less... Probably less left to fluff!!!



gracekelly said:


> So far mine has behaved.  I do have a See by Chloe black short coat that has had a case of the fuzz from day one.  I pulled it out on Sunday and went over it.  It will never be perfect, but i love the style of it and will wear it no matter.
> 
> Your new coat looks just stunning on you @Freckles1!



is there a way of wearing this jacket that I need to learn? Haha


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> Haha your message cracked me up!. I take mine back to store and it looks much better.  I think it is fluffing less... Probably less left to fluff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way of wearing this jacket that I need to learn? Haha


Don't wear it in the car driving with your seat belt on. Don't wear a bag with a shoulder strap.  Keep your arms overhead at all times to prevent rubbing under the arms....just kidding on this one.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh man .... I just got one from the year ago. I’m giving it the side eye every once in awhile. Now I have the matching skirt to worry about too 

What does the store do Smileygirl ? It defuzzes it?


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh man .... I just got one from the year ago. I’m giving it the side eye every once in awhile. Now I have the matching skirt to worry about too
> 
> What does the store do Smileygirl ? It defuzzes it?



Don't know.  Think they trim it but it comes out looking good as new. Until the next time I wear it.    There's no way I will try to do it myself.  Its crazy!  But I still love it to pieces


----------



## pigleto972001

It is an amazing jacket !!!! I’m glad they can restore it  I would be scared to try it myself too [emoji28]


----------



## gracekelly

I have the electric defuzz trimmer, a cashmere comb from The Laundress and a paddle with a fabric on it that picks up lint etc.  I have used the Comb on my Chanel cashmere sweaters and it was fine.  I tried it on my See by Chloe jacket for the first time yesterday and I did not like that at all!  i though it made it worse and since the fabric is so similar to the Paris Rome, I don't think I will use it on it.  I have had no issues using the electric defuzzer on things or my paddle brush.  You can also try the roller with the sticky paper.  If all else fails, scotch tape!

I just want to add that I never thought the Paris Rome was a work horse type of jacket.  I think it is dressy and more for going out and perhaps that is why mine looks good.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> It is an amazing jacket !!!! I’m glad they can restore it  I would be scared to try it myself too [emoji28]





Freckles1 said:


> That Paris Rome jacket is killing me!!! Mine is looking like a mangled cat! But I refused to take it back. So it’s my problem.
> I took the scissors to it last weekend. It looks better. But still matted and like it was my Gramdma’s. Oh well. I love it.





smileygirl said:


> Haha your message cracked me up!. I take mine back to store and it looks much better.  I think it is fluffing less... Probably less left to fluff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is there a way of wearing this jacket that I need to learn? Haha



I have this jacket too and at first, when I was using it as a “special piece” it did not pill.  As soon as I decided that I needed to get a better cost per wear and incorporate it into frequent wear, it started shedding. @gracekelly is correct. As much as we want to get longevity out of lovely things, some items are just too delicate. Seat belts, shoulder straps, wearing all day as outerwear, etc are not the way to go with this piece. It’s more of a dinner/ special occasion  jacket or something you wear to work if you remove your jackets for a good part of the day. I refreshed mine and now it waits for special days again. 
If you choose to refresh it at home, do not use a comb, it will just pull more fluff and weaken the fiber. Steam it and gently cut the pills. *Never ever ever* cut pulled loops or strings that are part of the weave but it’s ok to cut fluff that has matted. The fabric has an inherent fuzziness that’s been there from the get go so it will never be crisp. Hope that helps.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh man .... I just got one from the year ago. I’m giving it the side eye every once in awhile. Now I have the matching skirt to worry about too
> 
> What does the store do Smileygirl ? It defuzzes it?


Pigleto, I recall @Pocketbook Pup  saying that the skirt did not have this issue. Perhaps she can reassure you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you Dharma I remember that now   I do feel better


----------



## Vanana

dharma said:


> I have this jacket too and at first, when I was using it as a “special piece” it did not pill.  As soon as I decided that I needed to get a better cost per wear and incorporate it into frequent wear, it started shedding. @gracekelly is correct. As much as we want to get longevity out of lovely things, some items are just too delicate. Seat belts, shoulder straps, wearing all day as outerwear, etc are not the way to go with this piece. It’s more of a dinner/ special occasion  jacket or something you wear to work if you remove your jackets for a good part of the day. I refreshed mine and now it waits for special days again.
> If you choose to refresh it at home, do not use a comb, it will just pull more fluff and weaken the fiber. Steam it and gently cut the pills. *Never ever ever* cut pulled loops or strings that are part of the weave but it’s ok to cut fluff that has matted. The fabric has an inherent fuzziness that’s been there from the get go so it will never be crisp. Hope that helps.


Extremely helpful advice! My hasn’t fuzz yet but I don’t wear it as a frequent jacket so maybe that’s why. Will keep this in mind. Also I find the comb from the laundress too harsh for the jackets too and I’ve since then tried the Gleener ultimate fuzz remover with 3 different blades and find that it’s much gentler and allows more control in use and for different fabric. Loving it more and at great price - worth a try at least for your cashmere’s and maintenance of jackets


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Extremely helpful advice! My hasn’t fuzz yet but I don’t wear it as a frequent jacket so maybe that’s why. Will keep this in mind. Also I find the comb from the laundress too harsh for the jackets too and I’ve since then tried the Gleener ultimate fuzz remover with 3 different blades and find that it’s much gentler and allows more control in use and for different fabric. Loving it more and at great price - worth a try at least for your cashmere’s and maintenance of jackets


I was kind of shocked at what the comb did to the non-Chanel jacket.  My electric defuzzer is pretty generic and I will go and look for the Gleener! Thanks!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> I was kind of shocked at what the comb did to the non-Chanel jacket.  My electric defuzzer is pretty generic and I will go and look for the Gleener! Thanks!


let us know what you think of it once you get it and try it out on different fabrics?  curious to find out how you feel on it too. I love the medium and fine blades as they are much more gentle and yet effective. I find that even the roughest blade is still much more gentle than the laundress comb - which I prefer as I have patience when it comes to using this - if i'm using it, it's because it's on clothing that I care about. otherwise, wouldn't bother. therefore, gentle but effective = better at price of patience.  I also find that this tool has a more ergonomic design, as well as the lint pick up on the bottom side of handle very handy


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> let us know what you think of it once you get it and try it out on different fabrics?  curious to find out how you feel on it too. I love the medium and fine blades as they are much more gentle and yet effective. I find that even the roughest blade is still much more gentle than the laundress comb - which I prefer as I have patience when it comes to using this - if i'm using it, it's because it's on clothing that I care about. otherwise, wouldn't bother. therefore, gentle but effective = better at price of patience.  I also find that this tool has a more ergonomic design, as well as the lint pick up on the bottom side of handle very handy


I ordered it.   I will let you know. I have a cashmere throw blanket that I will try it on too.  I agree that I don’t mind taking extra time if there is a better result


----------



## ailoveresale

Ladies, I got my pleated plaid jacket and the white owl suit in - posted in the RTW thread since it’s not really a “how to wear” kind of discussion. Plus I’m too lazy to post in both threads [emoji12]. I will post however the plaid jacket since it went really well with the outfit I was wearing today!


----------



## 911snowball

Love the plaid jacket on you!  Such a stunning piece and to get it on sale- Joy!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I got my pleated plaid jacket and the white owl suit in - posted in the RTW thread since it’s not really a “how to wear” kind of discussion. Plus I’m too lazy to post in both threads [emoji12]. I will post however the plaid jacket since it went really well with the outfit I was wearing today!
> 
> View attachment 3911769



Congratulations! I love it on you.


----------



## dharma

Vanana said:


> Extremely helpful advice! My hasn’t fuzz yet but I don’t wear it as a frequent jacket so maybe that’s why. Will keep this in mind. Also I find the comb from the laundress too harsh for the jackets too and I’ve since then tried the Gleener ultimate fuzz remover with 3 different blades and find that it’s much gentler and allows more control in use and for different fabric. Loving it more and at great price - worth a try at least for your cashmere’s and maintenance of jackets


Thank you Vanana, I am looking this up. My little generic shaver died a few years ago and I haven’t replaced it. Although I wish clothing didn’t need such upkeep, I do enjoy and take my time taking care of my things when needed. H shawl repair is like meditation 
Now I have Chanel seasonal defuzzing!


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I got my pleated plaid jacket and the white owl suit in - posted in the RTW thread since it’s not really a “how to wear” kind of discussion. Plus I’m too lazy to post in both threads [emoji12]. I will post however the plaid jacket since it went really well with the outfit I was wearing today!
> 
> View attachment 3911769


Love this jacket on you! Is that a grey/taupe skirt peeking out? Very nice!


----------



## ailoveresale

911snowball said:


> Love the plaid jacket on you!  Such a stunning piece and to get it on sale- Joy!



Thank you! Yes super lucky - I think my SA “hid” it before she left the store and my personal shopper found it!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations! I love it on you.



Thank you! Inspired by you of course!



dharma said:


> Love this jacket on you! Is that a grey/taupe skirt peeking out? Very nice!



Thank you! Good eye! It’s a dark green (with grey undertones) sweater underneath.


----------



## TankerToad

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you! Yes super lucky - I think my SA “hid” it before she left the store and my personal shopper found it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Inspired by you of course!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Good eye! It’s a dark green (with grey undertones) sweater underneath.



A good stylist / personal shopper is worth their weight in gold 
Many congrats !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I got my pleated plaid jacket and the white owl suit in - posted in the RTW thread since it’s not really a “how to wear” kind of discussion. Plus I’m too lazy to post in both threads [emoji12]. I will post however the plaid jacket since it went really well with the outfit I was wearing today!
> 
> View attachment 3911769


Congrats on a wonderful jacket!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> Ladies, I got my pleated plaid jacket and the white owl suit in - posted in the RTW thread since it’s not really a “how to wear” kind of discussion. Plus I’m too lazy to post in both threads [emoji12]. I will post however the plaid jacket since it went really well with the outfit I was wearing today!
> 
> View attachment 3911769



Gorgeous jacket!  Congrats!


----------



## ailoveresale

TankerToad said:


> A good stylist / personal shopper is worth their weight in gold
> Many congrats !





gracekelly said:


> Congrats on a wonderful jacket!





Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous jacket!  Congrats!



Thank you!!

It was a “cold” day today (high of 58) so I wore it to work. The pearl sweater I think color wise works but the mid section was too bulky to wear underneath. But I was running late and decided to just go with it.



I also tried out the cruise jacket over the tee


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It was a “cold” day today (high of 58) so I wore it to work. The pearl sweater I think color wise works but the mid section was too bulky to wear underneath. But I was running late and decided to just go with it.
> View attachment 3912565
> 
> 
> I also tried out the cruise jacket over the tee
> View attachment 3912566


Both terrific looks!


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> Both terrific looks!



Thank you!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> It was a “cold” day today (high of 58) so I wore it to work. The pearl sweater I think color wise works but the mid section was too bulky to wear underneath. But I was running late and decided to just go with it.
> View attachment 3912565
> 
> 
> I also tried out the cruise jacket over the tee
> View attachment 3912566



I like both jackets worn like this with contrasting tops. I’m still waiting to see the white jacket in boutique. Do you think the fabric is a little stain resistant? The white robot keeps up so well.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pourquoipas said:


> I like both jackets worn like this with contrasting tops. I’m still waiting to see the white jacket in boutique. Do you think the fabric is a little stain resistant? The white robot keeps up so well.


Yes, I think it will be stain resistant.  As some have pointed out, the fabric has a bit of a plasticky, hence water resistant, hand.  (I know plasticky sounds terrible to some, but I think it's cool and modern if it feels ok on the skin).  Ailove, what is the fabric content?


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Yes, I think it will be stain resistant.  As some have pointed out, the fabric has a bit of a plasticky, hence water resistant, hand.  (I know plasticky sounds terrible to some, but I think it's cool and modern if it feels ok on the skin).  Ailove, what is the fabric content?



Sounds a little similar to the Velcro short jacket in black or navy. I like it, it’s robust. Gives me some rest from the endless pulled threads of other jackets[emoji848][emoji8] and the cosmopolite cardigan.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh the knit cardi ! The skirt does not like the turnlock from the birkin. It sure likes to pull on it. Have to wear it facing out. It’s like hermes and Chanel are fighting lol. I think the white jacket is a cotton tweed maybe ?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh the knit cardi ! The skirt does not like the turnlock from the birkin. It sure likes to pull on it. Have to wear it facing out. It’s like hermes and Chanel are fighting lol. I think the white jacket is a cotton tweed maybe ?



I keep catching my watch with it too. I should accept that some Chanel needs a jewelry and birkin free surrounding[emoji848]


----------



## gracekelly

Yes, it finally feels like winter here and give us a chance to wear some coats!  Here is my Pharrell coat in black and white check.   Just had to get some Christmas red in the outfit lol!
.


----------



## Vanana

First outing! :This is working out well and I can tell i will get to wear it often 

Wore it to work after taking out the CC belt buckle.  The snap buttons were placed strategically apart at exactly the width of the belt so I can tuck it right into the little "loop" that were created between the snap buttons when/if I take the belt buckle off (see 2nd photo).


----------



## pigleto972001

Wonderful coats ladies !! Trying to ignore the chanel coat hole in my closet.  Hehe  I like the shiny black one from spring but I think it will be out of my budget


----------



## nicole0612

Grace and Vanana, your coats look wonderful. What a lovely way to keep warm in style.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Yes all beautiful coats[emoji177]


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> Yes, it finally feels like winter here and give us a chance to wear some coats!  Here is my Pharrell coat in black and white check.   Just had to get some Christmas red in the outfit lol!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913146
> View attachment 3913147



Gorgeous coat!!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> I like both jackets worn like this with contrasting tops. I’m still waiting to see the white jacket in boutique. Do you think the fabric is a little stain resistant? The white robot keeps up so well.



Thank you!
Yes like karena said, the fabric has a plastic-like (but not in a bad way) feel so I think it will be able to hold up well. It is a cotton blend:


It’s very lightweight and has a swingy back!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Yes, it finally feels like winter here and give us a chance to wear some coats!  Here is my Pharrell coat in black and white check.   Just had to get some Christmas red in the outfit lol!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913146
> View attachment 3913147



Love it! I am also loving the winter weather [emoji6]



Vanana said:


> First outing! :This is working out well and I can tell i will get to wear it often
> 
> Wore it to work after taking out the CC belt buckle.  The snap buttons were placed strategically apart at exactly the width of the belt so I can tuck it right into the little "loop" that were created between the snap buttons when/if I take the belt buckle off (see 2nd photo).
> View attachment 3913199
> View attachment 3913200



Beautiful! It looks great on you! If my climate suited coats more this is another one I would have snagged on sale. But alas, gracekelly and I can only wear our beautiful coats a handful of times per year...


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Love it! I am also loving the winter weather [emoji6]
> Beautiful! It looks great on you! If my climate suited coats more this is another one I would have snagged on sale. But alas, gracekelly and I can only wear our beautiful coats a handful of times per year...


Thank you! You ladies have soooo many stunning Chanel RTW pieces  plus, the advantage of your weather is the generally happier people (it does make a difference) vs. us grumpy people in the bitter cold  I'm hoping the Chanel coats help us look a bit less grumpy some days


----------



## klynneann

I'm visiting family in NY for the holidays, which is Chanel heaven due to all the department stores and 3 stand-alone boutiques.    Well, yesterday I might have accidentally made a sale jacket purchase.  All I have to say is, when you have an experienced SA who knows what he's doing, anything is possible.  I'll share more next week when I get home.


----------



## pigleto972001

[emoji106][emoji106]congrats ! Please do share.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> I'm visiting family in NY for the holidays, which is Chanel heaven due to all the department stores and 3 stand-alone boutiques.    Well, yesterday I might have accidentally made a sale jacket purchase.  All I have to say is, when you have an experienced SA who knows what he's doing, anything is possible.  I'll share more next week when I get home.



Congrats! Looking forward to seeing what you found


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks for all the likes and the compliments!  It is freezing here today for us.   Ailoveresale and I wish for cold weather whilst the rest of you are hoping for a warm spell.  No one is ever happy haha! At least I can legitimately wear a Hermes shawl as a scarf to keep warm.  
@Vanana the coat looks great on you.  The style is so elegant!


----------



## Vanana

klynneann said:


> I'm visiting family in NY for the holidays, which is Chanel heaven due to all the department stores and 3 stand-alone boutiques.    Well, yesterday I might have accidentally made a sale jacket purchase.  All I have to say is, when you have an experienced SA who knows what he's doing, anything is possible.  I'll share more next week when I get home.


SO Excited!!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for all the likes and the compliments!  It is freezing here today for us.   Ailoveresale and I wish for cold weather whilst the rest of you are hoping for a warm spell.  No one is ever happy haha! At least I can legitimately wear a Hermes shawl as a scarf to keep warm.
> @Vanana the coat looks great on you.  The style is so elegant!


Thank you very much


----------



## Mrs.Z

klynneann said:


> I'm visiting family in NY for the holidays, which is Chanel heaven due to all the department stores and 3 stand-alone boutiques.    Well, yesterday I might have accidentally made a sale jacket purchase.  All I have to say is, when you have an experienced SA who knows what he's doing, anything is possible.  I'll share more next week when I get home.



Can't wait to see! I was just in NYC and yes it was sale heaven!


----------



## pigleto972001

I know the SA too and yes, he’s the bomb !! I’ve sent some of y’all his way. He sent me a nice package of the blue velvet camellias as a thank you (I just wanted one haha).


----------



## Sunlitshadows

klynneann said:


> I'm visiting family in NY for the holidays, which is Chanel heaven due to all the department stores and 3 stand-alone boutiques.    Well, yesterday I might have accidentally made a sale jacket purchase.  All I have to say is, when you have an experienced SA who knows what he's doing, anything is possible.  I'll share more next week when I get home.


I'm so curious about what you found!  Congrats!  

Did you see any blue Ritz knits?


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> I'm so curious about what you found!  Congrats!
> 
> Did you see any blue Ritz knits?


I did not, but I did see the green sweater with the grey trim and buttons on the shoulder - there were two, one was a size 46 and the other a 46 or 48.


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> I'm so curious about what you found!  Congrats!
> 
> Did you see any blue Ritz knits?





pigleto972001 said:


> [emoji106][emoji106]congrats ! Please do share.





nicole0612 said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to seeing what you found





Vanana said:


> SO Excited!!!!





Mrs.Z said:


> Can't wait to see! I was just in NYC and yes it was sale heaven!


Thanks everyone!  It's getting altered so it might take a bit more than a week, actually. I didn't take a pic of it, but I'll tell you since I found some quiet time to get to a computer lol (two of my nieces arrived today, and the other three join us on Sunday - yes, 5 little girls all under the age of 6 running around on Christmas - it's going to be an adventure!).  It's the black plaid coat with the pleated back, the one that @Pocketbook Pup has and @ailoveresale just shared with her lovely sweater underneath (I thought it looked great, btw!).    I had been very excited about it when it first came out, but after trying it on initially it was a no go because the pleating emphasized what didn't need any additional emphasis lol.  Anyway, it was at the store and the SA convinced me to try it again - he explained that they could take some of the pleating out without diminishing the 'look' of the coat, and that many of his fuller-figured clients had done just that.  I could see that it would work based on what he showed me would be removed, so I went for it!  Now I can't wait to get it - I think I'll get a lot of wear from!  I blame @pigleto972001 and a newfound SA for this purchase lol.


----------



## nicole0612

klynneann said:


> Thanks everyone!  It's getting altered so it might take a bit more than a week, actually. I didn't take a pic of it, but I'll tell you since I found some quiet time to get to a computer lol (two of my nieces arrived today, and the other three join us on Sunday - yes, 5 little girls all under the age of 6 running around on Christmas - it's going to be an adventure!).  It's the black plaid coat with the pleated back, the one that @Pocketbook Pup has and @ailoveresale just shared with her lovely sweater underneath (I thought it looked great, btw!).    I had been very excited about it when it first came out, but after trying it on initially it was a no go because the pleating emphasized what didn't need any additional emphasis lol.  Anyway, it was at the store and the SA convinced me to try it again - he explained that they could take some of the pleating out without diminishing the 'look' of the coat, and that many of his fuller-figured clients had done just that.  I could see that it would work based on what he showed me would be removed, so I went for it!  Now I can't wait to get it - I think I'll get a lot of wear from!  I blame @pigleto972001 and a newfound SA for this purchase lol.


I am so happy you got this to work for you!  Pocketbook Pup and ailoveresale's modeling of this jacket made it clear what a special piece this is and I'm excited for you.  You have found some great items to add to your wardrobe this year!


----------



## ailoveresale

klynneann said:


> Thanks everyone!  It's getting altered so it might take a bit more than a week, actually. I didn't take a pic of it, but I'll tell you since I found some quiet time to get to a computer lol (two of my nieces arrived today, and the other three join us on Sunday - yes, 5 little girls all under the age of 6 running around on Christmas - it's going to be an adventure!).  It's the black plaid coat with the pleated back, the one that @Pocketbook Pup has and @ailoveresale just shared with her lovely sweater underneath (I thought it looked great, btw!).    I had been very excited about it when it first came out, but after trying it on initially it was a no go because the pleating emphasized what didn't need any additional emphasis lol.  Anyway, it was at the store and the SA convinced me to try it again - he explained that they could take some of the pleating out without diminishing the 'look' of the coat, and that many of his fuller-figured clients had done just that.  I could see that it would work based on what he showed me would be removed, so I went for it!  Now I can't wait to get it - I think I'll get a lot of wear from!  I blame @pigleto972001 and a newfound SA for this purchase lol.




Congrats! I’m glad to help enable! Can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## smileygirl

Vanana said:


> First outing! :This is working out well and I can tell i will get to wear it often
> 
> Wore it to work after taking out the CC belt buckle.  The snap buttons were placed strategically apart at exactly the width of the belt so I can tuck it right into the little "loop" that were created between the snap buttons when/if I take the belt buckle off (see 2nd photo).
> View attachment 3913199
> View attachment 3913200



I just love this.  I couldn't find it on sale


----------



## kpai

dharma said:


> I have this jacket too and at first, when I was using it as a “special piece” it did not pill.  As soon as I decided that I needed to get a better cost per wear and incorporate it into frequent wear, it started shedding. @gracekelly is correct. As much as we want to get longevity out of lovely things, some items are just too delicate. Seat belts, shoulder straps, wearing all day as outerwear, etc are not the way to go with this piece. It’s more of a dinner/ special occasion  jacket or something you wear to work if you remove your jackets for a good part of the day. I refreshed mine and now it waits for special days again.
> If you choose to refresh it at home, do not use a comb, it will just pull more fluff and weaken the fiber. Steam it and gently cut the pills. *Never ever ever* cut pulled loops or strings that are part of the weave but it’s ok to cut fluff that has matted. The fabric has an inherent fuzziness that’s been there from the get go so it will never be crisp. Hope that helps.




Great advice,  I had this jacket as well, I took it in to Chanel and gotten it refresh every time I wore it.  It's such an amazing piece, but I couldn't deal with the pilling.  Such a classic jacket should last a least a decade if not more but when my SA told me that each time we trim it, the fabric breaks down a bit.   So eventually I return it.   But every time i see it here, it's so beautiful, almost wished I didn't return it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hopefully chanel will put out another classic black jacket soon. I asked if there was one for Hamburg but it appears there wasn’t one planned. I’m sorry your jacket was one of the bad pilling ones. I’ll have to monitor mine !


----------



## baghag21

Merry X’Mas, everyone!  Have a fabulous time with family, friends and much-loved furry four-legged darlings in all your Chanel goodies.


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Merry X’Mas, everyone!  Have a fabulous time with family, friends and much-loved furry four-legged darlings in all your Chanel goodies.



And to you beautiful lady !


----------



## Raffaluv

Freckles1 said:


> That Paris Rome jacket is killing me!!! Mine is looking like a mangled cat! But I refused to take it back. So it’s my problem.
> I took the scissors to it last weekend. It looks better. But still matted and like it was my Gramdma’s. Oh well. I love it.



Soo funny! I have this jacket also & thought it was just me!  Gotta admit I wore it a lot last season but so happy to read I can take it in to be refreshed & that I'm not the only one w/ a matted G'ma jacket I'm in love with!


----------



## ailoveresale

For New Year’s Eve - started out with my Cosmopolite jacket over pants then switched to this chanel knit dress when I realized my chanel boots would be more comfortable to walk in!


----------



## pigleto972001

Sigh. I love that plaid jacket


----------



## gracekelly

New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> For New Year’s Eve - started out with my Cosmopolite jacket over pants then switched to this chanel knit dress when I realized my chanel boots would be more comfortable to walk in!
> View attachment 3921955
> 
> View attachment 3921957


Fab!  Hope you had a great time!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> Sigh. I love that plaid jacket



Love it too... [emoji846]



gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049



Beautiful! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> For New Year’s Eve - started out with my Cosmopolite jacket over pants then switched to this chanel knit dress when I realized my chanel boots would be more comfortable to walk in!
> View attachment 3921955
> 
> View attachment 3921957



I love the look you went with, the dress, tights and boots look great paired with the jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049



Perfect amount of shimmer and metallics.


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049



Perfection


----------



## klynneann

gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049





ailoveresale said:


> For New Year’s Eve - started out with my Cosmopolite jacket over pants then switched to this chanel knit dress when I realized my chanel boots would be more comfortable to walk in!
> View attachment 3921955
> 
> View attachment 3921957


LOVE both of these!!


----------



## suziez

gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049


love this.  when i bought the jacket my sa told me not to do a pin as it would be too busy.  she was wrong.  this looks fabulous


----------



## EmileH

Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits. 

I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


It’s so cold, I applaud you for braving the elements in hosiery!


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> It’s so cold, I applaud you for braving the elements in hosiery!



One of the few benefits of a suburban lifestyle. I go from heated garage to heated garage.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> For New Year’s Eve - started out with my Cosmopolite jacket over pants then switched to this chanel knit dress when I realized my chanel boots would be more comfortable to walk in!
> View attachment 3921955
> 
> View attachment 3921957





gracekelly said:


> New Year's Eve.  Black Data Center Robot jacket.  Silver Chanel mini with ruthenium HW. Black Suede and silver slingback. Chanel pearl necklace and Cruise Arrow Brooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922049





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186



Love to see these beautiful jackets in action. Happy new year to all[emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## baghag21

Happy New Year, dearest all.

What a wonderful way to start the new year with all these beautiful eye candy!

PBP ... the Salzburg is breathtakingly beautiful.  I am saying that with a generous dollop of bias as this was my holy grail ecru Chanel jacket [emoji5].  And I am so in love with the 18 buttons on this jacket! [emoji7]


----------



## pigleto972001

I looooove that jacket !!!!!! [emoji7]happy new year pocketbook.


----------



## scarf1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


LOVE this outfit on you! Stay warm!


----------



## ari

Ailoversale and Gracekelly, gorgeous New Years outfits. 
PBP, you look fantastic! Stay warm! this jacket is as thick as a coat! 
Happy New Year to all! May the New Year bring you lots of Chanel jackets!


----------



## klynneann

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


You look so cozy!


----------



## gracekelly

Thi


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


This will always be on my most favorite jackets list.


----------



## gracekelly

suziez said:


> love this.  when i bought the jacket my sa told me not to do a pin as it would be too busy.  she was wrong.  this looks fabulous


I agreed with that until I bought this one. It isn’t too glitzy so it works.


----------



## Vanana

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


Gorgeous! I have new found love for this jacket. Last week I ran into what I believe is the navy version of this jacket. It looks identical. It has lions buttons right? and unfortunately it’s not on sale and still at the price of over 10k and it’s 2 sizes bigger so sadly had to pass but can’t stop thinking about it


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow !!! The navy one is gorgeous too !!! Where did you see it. Over 10k yikes. Too much for me 

Maybe they will mark it down eventually. But 2 sizes too big


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Thi
> 
> This will always be on my most favorite jackets list.



Me too !!! Just gorgeous. Kicking my 2015 self and saying where were you when this came out


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Me too !!! Just gorgeous. Kicking my 2015 self and saying where were you when this came out


I don't believe that I ever saw it at my stores!  Either it was whisked out the door ASAP or they never ordered it?


----------



## pigleto972001

I wasn’t buying chanel at that point. I don’t know if my store even had it either  my nordies lady said it sold pretty briskly from their store. She’s up north so I think it suited their weather.


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. It’s my warmest jacket if that helps. It would be of limited use in warm climates. 

I looked at it in the US but I think it was 8200 here. They hadn’t yet equalized the prices in Europe so I got it for 25% off there. Otherwise I couldn’t rationalize it. It was my second jacket. 

I never saw the navy one but I think that’s the one that Emanuel Alt has. Gorgeous.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love how the classics keep coming back around in the thread


----------



## ari

Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!


The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.


I’m trying to replicate this outfit
View attachment 3923041

Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.


----------



## ari

Sorry, here is the look I was trying to copy [emoji23]


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous! I have new found love for this jacket. Last week I ran into what I believe is the navy version of this jacket. It looks identical. It has lions buttons right? and unfortunately it’s not on sale and still at the price of over 10k and it’s 2 sizes bigger so sadly had to pass but can’t stop thinking about it





pigleto972001 said:


> Wow !!! The navy one is gorgeous too !!! Where did you see it. Over 10k yikes. Too much for me
> 
> Maybe they will mark it down eventually. But 2 sizes too big


I bought it on sale last year at 30 off, this year it should be 50%, it's strange it's not on sale!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.



Great buys Ari. Both outfits look beautiful on you. I like the idea of a scarf to winterize the second look. The jacket fits you beautifully.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.


I adore that first outfit!! Great job on putting all the accessories together.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.


Excellent choices, ari.  I’ve always loved the first jacket.    The second one fits you perfectly and the styling is great.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Gorgeous Ari, so chic and luxe!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.



Perfect additions to your dreamy closet! I’m surprised how nicely the accentuated shoulders work on you. My SA said she had all the shoulders of this collection reduced for her clients. Doesn’t seem necessary at all.[emoji7]


----------



## Mrs.Z

Some people can definitely pull off the shoulders, but they don’t work on a lot of people.  The SA in NYC was hilarious, he said “Karl you know, he loves the big shoulders, the ladies, they do not care for them...but Karl, he does not care.”


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.


The jackets look great and so do the shoulders.  The hounds tooth is so strikig!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jackets Ari. I’ve seen the houndstooth one on sale at a few places. It needs a good home


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186



Thank you! 
The Salzburg is such a classic white jacket. Gorgeous outfit!



ari said:


> Ailoversale and Gracekelly, gorgeous New Years outfits.
> PBP, you look fantastic! Stay warm! this jacket is as thick as a coat!
> Happy New Year to all! May the New Year bring you lots of Chanel jackets!



Thank you! [emoji5]. 



ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.



The mohair suit is stunning on you. And you pull off the houndstooth so well! It takes a certain figure to pull off the shoulders. You do it so well. [emoji6]

Happy New Year everyone! I am on a major ban so I will enjoy everyone else’s new jacket purchases through this thread!


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA sent me a pic of this leather cruise jacket. It wasn’t on the runway. I love the octopus buttons.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA sent me a pic of this leather cruise jacket. It wasn’t on the runway. I love the octopus buttons.
> View attachment 3924150



Very nice, I do love the buttons.  I bet this looks very cute on.


----------



## 911snowball

This is a wonderful jacket!  Great detail.


----------



## pigleto972001

She said it runs small. I’m thinking glad I’m not into leather jackets. It does cost less than the pretty blue tweed one  I am hoping to squeeze into the blue one  for fun


----------



## 911snowball

That blue jacket continues to haunt me.  The color is just so special...


----------



## pigleto972001

So pretty ! They only have the 36 left. Too small for me


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> That blue jacket continues to haunt me.  The color is just so special...


It was really pretty on you!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Great buys Ari. Both outfits look beautiful on you. I like the idea of a scarf to winterize the second look. The jacket fits you beautifully.


Thank you PBP! 

[chaneljewel QUOTE="Genie27, post: 31934880, member: 535993"]I adore that first outfit!! Great job on putting all the accessories together.[/QUOTE]
Thank you Genie!



chaneljewel said:


> Excellent choices, ari.  I’ve always loved the first jacket.    The second one fits you perfectly and the styling is great.


chaneljewel, thank you! I’m glad I got it, I wasn’t sure. I got the skirt first and decided to wait for the sale to think about the jacket. I was afraid it’s a bit fattening on me.


Mrs.Z said:


> Gorgeous Ari, so chic and luxe!


Thank you Mrs.Z! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect additions to your dreamy closet! I’m surprised how nicely the accentuated shoulders work on you. My SA said she had all the shoulders of this collection reduced for her clients. Doesn’t seem necessary at all.[emoji7]


Thank you PQP! We’ll see how it will look IRL. 


Mrs.Z said:


> Some people can definitely pull off the shoulders, but they don’t work on a lot of people.  The SA in NYC was hilarious, he said “Karl you know, he loves the big shoulders, the ladies, they do not care for them...but Karl, he does not care.”


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that’s funny!



gracekelly said:


> The jackets look great and so do the shoulders.  The hounds tooth is so strikig!


Thank you Gracekelly, I have a thing for houndstooth since forever.


pigleto972001 said:


> Love the jackets Ari. I’ve seen the houndstooth one on sale at a few places. It needs a good home


Thank you Pigleto, it was love of first sight, but I’m happy I waited for the sale.


ailoveresale said:


> Thank you!
> The Salzburg is such a classic white jacket. Gorgeous outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji5].
> 
> 
> 
> The mohair suit is stunning on you. And you pull off the houndstooth so well! It takes a certain figure to pull off the shoulders. You do it so well. [emoji6]
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! I am on a major ban so I will enjoy everyone else’s new jacket purchases through this thread!



ailoveresale, thank you! I have to follow your steps towards the ban! 
Happy New Year to you!


pigleto972001 said:


> My SA sent me a pic of this leather cruise jacket. It wasn’t on the runway. I love the octopus buttons.
> View attachment 3924150



Great jacket and I guess it will look totally nice on!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA sent me a pic of this leather cruise jacket. It wasn’t on the runway. I love the octopus buttons.
> View attachment 3924150



I like this! Please do try it[emoji177]


----------



## gracekelly

@ari. I share your love of hounds tooth and checks, especially if they’re black and white.   I just never get tired of them


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> I like this! Please do try it[emoji177]



Alas, it was sold pretty quickly ! I did try the blue jacket. Love it. Thank goodness it was a size 36. I did try the cruise ecru jacket in a 40 and I am taking it home to think about it. It is much cuter than I remembered sigh!

Saw Aris herringbone jacket and matching skirt.


----------



## eagle1002us

Mrs.Z said:


> Some people can definitely pull off the shoulders, but they don’t work on a lot of people.  The SA in NYC was hilarious, he said “Karl you know, he loves the big shoulders, the ladies, they do not care for them...but Karl, he does not care.”


Karl has a vision.  I think that's how he looks at it.


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> That blue jacket continues to haunt me.  The color is just so special...


I love, love the blue jacket.  Just an incredible color.


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ailoversale and gracekelly love your New Years outfits.
> 
> I’m wearing my Salzburg jacket over my fall Act 1 black dress today. It’s 7 degrees F out. [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3922186


STUNNING.........


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA sent me a pic of this leather cruise jacket. It wasn’t on the runway. I love the octopus buttons.
> View attachment 3924150


Gorgeous!  I just saw this the other day at NM. The leather is so soft and thin, just lovely.


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> Finally, my sale finds have arrived.
> I got the matching jacket for my mohair skirt, after going back and forth about it[emoji23] I do love it now.
> It’s winter, but not very cold so I tried to winterize the suit. I guess it will be perfect in early spring, but I had to try it!
> View attachment 3923018
> 
> The other jacket  I got is the one I loved when I first saw the collection but later I got the greige coat and decided to wait for the sales. I had doubts about the shoulders but I surprisingly love them . Even DH agrees that they look great. I haven’t worn it to see how it will feel.
> View attachment 3923021
> 
> I’m trying to replicate this outfit
> View attachment 3923041
> 
> Yes couldn’t find the shawl, but maybe some of my H shawls will go.


You look stunning, Ari. The mohair suit is exceptionally pretty. I agree that the shoulders are great on you. It’s so nice to find a piece on sale that you wanted at full price!


----------



## dharma

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous! I have new found love for this jacket. Last week I ran into what I believe is the navy version of this jacket. It looks identical. It has lions buttons right? and unfortunately it’s not on sale and still at the price of over 10k and it’s 2 sizes bigger so sadly had to pass but can’t stop thinking about it


I adore the navy version!! I can’t believe it’s not on sale!! It was marked down in Europe before the US according to Ari. It would haunt me too. Actually, it still is!


pigleto972001 said:


> Me too !!! Just gorgeous. Kicking my 2015 self and saying where were you when this came out


It’s around still! An SA in Saks was telling me about a huge storage of past season Chanel they have at “The warehouse”. Could be a tall tale, lol. Crazy that they just won’t sell this stuff. At least they aren’t destroying it. I just bought it last month, 40% off. I’ve also stalked a few on eBay, so if you really want it, it’s out there. Go, Pigleto!!!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks ladies. It’s my warmest jacket if that helps. It would be of limited use in warm climates.
> 
> I looked at it in the US but I think it was 8200 here. They hadn’t yet equalized the prices in Europe so I got it for 25% off there. Otherwise I couldn’t rationalize it. It was my second jacket.
> 
> I never saw the navy one but I think that’s the one that Emanuel Alt has. Gorgeous.


It’s your fault and Ari’s that this piece is now in my closet, thank you, lol. I really wanted the navy but it’s much harder to find. Seeing the cream modeled here on you and others was very inspiring and made me take the plunge. Although if the navy crosses my path at a decent price, I would probably get that too. Is that crazy????


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> I adore the navy version!! I can’t believe it’s not on sale!! It was marked down in Europe before the US according to Ari. It would haunt me too. Actually, it still is!
> 
> It’s around still! An SA in Saks was telling me about a huge storage of past season Chanel they have at “The warehouse”. Could be a tall tale, lol. Crazy that they just won’t sell this stuff. At least they aren’t destroying it. I just bought it last month, 40% off. I’ve also stalked a few on eBay, so if you really want it, it’s out there. Go, Pigleto!!!
> 
> 
> It’s your fault and Ari’s that this piece is now in my closet, thank you, lol. I really wanted the navy but it’s much harder to find. Seeing the cream modeled here on you and others was very inspiring and made me take the plunge. Although if the navy crosses my path at a decent price, I would probably get that too. Is that crazy????



Well thanks. Not crazy at all. But I’m crazy [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Dharma, so tempting. I must rely on chanel angels to let me know if the Salzburg is out there and where. But I may have to wait bc I have so much to pay off first. Yikes !! . I do love it though. Holy grail jacket


----------



## ailoveresale

Forgot to post this earlier. I have found a new appreciation for this airline collection jacket in my climate. It’s so lightweight and has such nice details. I wore it to work over a uniqlo shirt, Paige skinny pants, with 3.1 Phillip Lim booties.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. I have found a new appreciation for this airline collection jacket in my climate. It’s so lightweight and has such nice details. I wore it to work over a uniqlo shirt, Paige skinny pants, with 3.1 Phillip Lim booties.
> 
> View attachment 3925932
> 
> View attachment 3925933


I love this jacket and my DH always compliments me when I wear it. He likes the  epaulettes


----------



## baghag21

dharma said:


> I adore the navy version!! I can’t believe it’s not on sale!! It was marked down in Europe before the US according to Ari. It would haunt me too. Actually, it still is!
> 
> It’s around still! An SA in Saks was telling me about a huge storage of past season Chanel they have at “The warehouse”. Could be a tall tale, lol. Crazy that they just won’t sell this stuff. At least they aren’t destroying it. I just bought it last month, 40% off. I’ve also stalked a few on eBay, so if you really want it, it’s out there. Go, Pigleto!!!
> 
> 
> It’s your fault and Ari’s that this piece is now in my closet, thank you, lol. I really wanted the navy but it’s much harder to find. Seeing the cream modeled here on you and others was very inspiring and made me take the plunge. Although if the navy crosses my path at a decent price, I would probably get that too. Is that crazy????



The Chanel warehouse is real.  There is also the annual staff sale. 

I love the cream Salzburg too.  And I bought mine recently on markdown too.  So happy! Indeed a holy grail like pigleto says.


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. I have found a new appreciation for this airline collection jacket in my climate. It’s so lightweight and has such nice details. I wore it to work over a uniqlo shirt, Paige skinny pants, with 3.1 Phillip Lim booties.
> 
> View attachment 3925932
> 
> View attachment 3925933



Looking great!  Love this jacket.  think it’s the epaulettes which are my kinda thing.  Lol.  I have the burgundy, navy, silver version.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

baghag21 said:


> Looking great!  Love this jacket.  think it’s the epaulettes which are my kinda thing.  Lol.  I have the burgundy, navy, silver version.


I have the iridescent version and it's one of my favorites!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh the airline jacket !! I tried it on a few times even when it hit sale. I liked the color but I wasn’t crazy about the neckline on me. It looks great on you guys !


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Karenaellen said:


> I have the iridescent version and it's one of my favorites!


Close up of the fabric


----------



## chaneljewel

baghag21 said:


> The Chanel warehouse is real.  There is also the annual staff sale.
> 
> I love the cream Salzburg too.  And I bought mine recently on markdown too.  So happy! Indeed a holy grail like pigleto says.


Where did you find your Salzburg?   Now I want it!


----------



## chaneljewel

Karenaellen said:


> Close up of the fabric


Beautiful!


----------



## pigleto972001

chaneljewel said:


> Where did you find your Salzburg?   Now I want it!



Me too. But not right now [emoji85]


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh the airline jacket !! I tried it on a few times even when it hit sale. I liked the color but I wasn’t crazy about the neckline on me. It looks great on you guys !


I had the neckline pulled up and made smaller. It also had the effect of pulling up the shoulders so it fit much better.  



Karenaellen said:


> Close up of the fabric



Beautiful fabric and so special!


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Close up of the fabric



So pretty! This is a less common color of this jacket and I love it.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I had the neckline pulled up and made smaller. It also had the effect of pulling up the shoulders so it fit much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful fabric and so special!



Awesome. I love how we talk about all kinds of jackets in this thread !


----------



## dharma

Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.



Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
Love it with this shawl too


----------



## Mrs.Z

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479



Stunning!


----------



## klynneann

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479


Please, gush away!  I'm salivating over here lol.    I love how you're wearing it with half the buttons open.


----------



## pigleto972001

Dying !!!!!!! Love it !


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479


Really, really want this jacket!


----------



## cafecreme15

ailoveresale said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. I have found a new appreciation for this airline collection jacket in my climate. It’s so lightweight and has such nice details. I wore it to work over a uniqlo shirt, Paige skinny pants, with 3.1 Phillip Lim booties.
> 
> View attachment 3925932
> 
> View attachment 3925933



LOVE this look! Also, what is the name of this tote? Does Chanel still make it?


----------



## gracekelly

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479


Stunning!  I laugh at how you are calling this an older piece.  You should see what is in my closet.


----------



## ailoveresale

cafecreme15 said:


> LOVE this look! Also, what is the name of this tote? Does Chanel still make it?



Thank you! It’s an old style - the Paris Biarritz tote. You should be able to find them on the resale market. [emoji6]


----------



## blackbear2126

Karenaellen said:


> I have the iridescent version and it's one of my favorites!





Karenaellen said:


> Close up of the fabric



I have the same coat and I love it so much!!!


----------



## baghag21

Karenaellen said:


> I have the iridescent version and it's one of my favorites!



Amazing jacket!  I think I will love this jacket style even after 20 years.

Btw love your Alaïa tote.  It’s so refreshing and exciting to see Alaia bags being used.


----------



## baghag21

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479



Breathtaking! Such an apt description too re a jewelry-inspired jacket.  It has 18 exquisite buttons which does make it almost synonymous with jewelry.   Can’t wait for the opportunity to wear mine.  I live in the tropics and can only wear it when I travel to cooler climates.


----------



## baghag21

chaneljewel said:


> Where did you find your Salzburg?   Now I want it!



From a store in Asia.  Was the one and only piece and it was in my size.  An acquaintance saw it, asked if I wanted it since it was my size and marked down.  So grateful to her [emoji4]. And mind you I rarely buy ecru, cream and white tones.  It only seem natural for me to be flexible with my colour preferences with this exquisite jacket [emoji16].


----------



## bags to die for

I love all the modelling pictures of the Salzburg. I'll just hide under the covers in shame since I bought the jacket years ago and have never worn it. My SA tries constantly to make me wear it . It so cream lol.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479



It looks incredible on you! So happy that you found it. Yes the shawl is perfect. Which shawl is it?


----------



## pigleto972001

bags to die for said:


> I love all the modelling pictures of the Salzburg. I'll just hide under the covers in shame since I bought the jacket years ago and have never worn it. My SA tries constantly to make me wear it . It so cream lol.



[emoji15][emoji33][emoji55][emoji4][emoji3][emoji38]

I’ll help you lol


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> Close up of the fabric


This is the same as your mod shot above? That’s incredible as it looks like a silvery grey there. 

I’m always amazed at how the C tweeds look close up, but then from a slight distance you get a ‘mix’ of the colour. My red and blue Versailles looks purple and the fuschia/black/silver looks cold burgundy.


----------



## dharma

baghag21 said:


> The Chanel warehouse is real.  There is also the annual staff sale.
> 
> I love the cream Salzburg too.  And I bought mine recently on markdown too.  So happy! Indeed a holy grail like pigleto says.


Happy to be twins with you! I think we should plan a heist of this”warehouse” lol. 


Mrs.Z said:


> Stunning!


Thank you, Mrs. Z!  



klynneann said:


> Please, gush away!  I'm salivating over here lol.    I love how you're wearing it with half the buttons open.


Thanks Klynneanne, I like it this way, or with the top tab undone, or tabs removed. It’s so versatile!



pigleto972001 said:


> Dying !!!!!!! Love it !


I just know you will own this before the end of 2018!



gracekelly said:


> Stunning!  I laugh at how you are calling this an older piece.  You should see what is in my closet.


I agree, it’s funny. I said that because I feel like the focus here is current season. Like you, most of my pieces are older. I recently had a jacket in my closet from 2006 updated and it looks amazing. I’m a bit of a hoarder with my better clothes and with Chanel, it pays off!


----------



## dharma

baghag21 said:


> Breathtaking! Such an apt description too re a jewelry-inspired jacket.  It has 18 exquisite buttons which does make it almost synonymous with jewelry.   Can’t wait for the opportunity to wear mine.  I live in the tropics and can only wear it when I travel to cooler climates.


It’s 22 buttons!  14 down the front and 4 on each sleeve! It is very warm, but if you travel to the east coast USA right now you’ll get lots if use out of it!




bags to die for said:


> I love all the modelling pictures of the Salzburg. I'll just hide under the covers in shame since I bought the jacket years ago and have never worn it. My SA tries constantly to make me wear it . It so cream lol.


As a dedicate wearer of black, I get it. But this shade of cream does lovely things to the skin tone. Wear it with all black!! It really picks you up in grey weather. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It looks incredible on you! So happy that you found it. Yes the shawl is perfect. Which shawl is it?


It’s Instruction du Roi, a wonderful cool neutral with the decorative scroll work we both love.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the shawl with it. So pretty. 

Let’s hope there’s a 38 or 40 sitting around waiting  haha. Just not right now LOL. 

Love all the buttons. If you take out the middle placket can you close it or do you need the middle placket ?


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the shawl with it. So pretty.
> 
> Let’s hope there’s a 38 or 40 sitting around waiting  haha. Just not right now LOL.
> 
> Love all the buttons. If you take out the middle placket can you close it or do you need the middle placket ?


if you unbutton all the tabs and remove them, you cannot fasten the jacket. I still like the look opened.


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the shawl with it. So pretty.
> 
> Let’s hope there’s a 38 or 40 sitting around waiting  haha. Just not right now LOL.
> 
> Love all the buttons. If you take out the middle placket can you close it or do you need the middle placket ?


if you unbutton all the tabs and remove them, you cannot fasten the jacket. I still like the look opened.


----------



## pigleto972001

Very versatile


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> This is the same as your mod shot above? That’s incredible as it looks like a silvery grey there.
> 
> I’m always amazed at how the C tweeds look close up, but then from a slight distance you get a ‘mix’ of the colour. My red and blue Versailles looks purple and the fuschia/black/silver looks cold burgundy.


Yes same jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Genie27 said:


> This is the same as your mod shot above? That’s incredible as it looks like a silvery grey there.
> 
> I’m always amazed at how the C tweeds look close up, but then from a slight distance you get a ‘mix’ of the colour. My red and blue Versailles looks purple and the fuschia/black/silver looks cold burgundy.



Exactly. The tweeds trick our eyes or let’s say the camera. This one always looks dull on pictures


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> It’s 22 buttons!  14 down the front and 4 on each sleeve! It is very warm, but if you travel to the east coast USA right now you’ll get lots if use out of it!
> 
> 
> 
> As a dedicate wearer of black, I get it. But this shade of cream does lovely things to the skin tone. Wear it with all black!! It really picks you up in grey weather.
> 
> 
> It’s Instruction du Roi, a wonderful cool neutral with the decorative scroll work we both love.
> View attachment 3927141



Love this. Actually this motive was my first H silk from 20 years ago in a rich blue. Very nice in grey!


----------



## gracekelly

@dharma I did the same thing with 2 jackets and one lightweight dress/coat. Had them tweaked and shoulder pad revision. One of them I briefly had up for sale and now that I fixed it I am so glad I kept it and wore it Christmas Eve out to dinner.   I think that a periodic review is good because you gain appreciation for what you have and a tweak now and then brings freshness to the piece.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly. The tweeds trick our eyes or let’s say the camera. This one always looks dull on pictures
> View attachment 3927222
> View attachment 3927224


So glad you posted the close up picture of this gorgeous tweed!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> @dharma I did the same thing with 2 jackets and one lightweight dress/coat. Had them tweaked and shoulder pad revision. One of them I briefly had up for sale and now that I fixed it I am so glad I kept it and wore it Christmas Eve out to dinner.   I think that a periodic review is good because you gain appreciation for what you have and a tweak now and then brings freshness to the piece.



A good seamstress can make miracles on these jackets. Really better to think twice before discounting one’s jackets after a couple of seasons! I’m really grateful for some older styles too. Sometimes serendipity brings new combinations for tricky jackets too ..


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> A good seamstress can make miracles on these jackets. Really better to think twice before discounting one’s jackets after a couple of seasons! I’m really grateful for some older styles too. Sometimes serendipity brings new combinations for tricky jackets too ..


Exactly right!  I am wearing the Christmas Eve jacket in a new way. Different top and style pant. I have learned to dress it down too


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Exactly right!  I am wearing the Christmas Eve jacket in a new way. Different top and style pant. I have learned to dress it down too



I sincerely hope for some pictures of our last acquisitions over a year or ten[emoji23] plus the Chanel goddess always rewards the patient or broke among us with some preowned pieces of art.[emoji136]‍♀️


----------



## chaneljewel

bags to die for said:


> I love all the modelling pictures of the Salzburg. I'll just hide under the covers in shame since I bought the jacket years ago and have never worn it. My SA tries constantly to make me wear it . It so cream lol.


Ahhh.  Wear it as it’s so beautiful.  Love


----------



## dharma

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly. The tweeds trick our eyes or let’s say the camera. This one always looks dull on pictures
> View attachment 3927222
> View attachment 3927224


You look beautiful!! The skirt is very nice, is it leather with flowers (camellias?)?


----------



## Pourquoipas

dharma said:


> You look beautiful!! The skirt is very nice, is it leather with flowers (camellias?)?



Thank you dharma, yes it’s 3D cut out camellia from Shanghai collection .


----------



## EmileH

Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly. The tweeds trick our eyes or let’s say the camera. This one always looks dull on pictures
> View attachment 3927222
> View attachment 3927224



I love the jacket in this fabric.


----------



## eagle1002us

dharma said:


> I agree, it’s funny. I said that because I feel like the focus here is current season. Like you, most of my pieces are older. I recently had a jacket in my closet from 2006 updated and it looks amazing. I’m a bit of a hoarder with my better clothes and with Chanel, it pays off!


*@dharma*, this point is so, so true.  Some years fashion is bland and the colors are off and other years, wowza.   I too have been a hoarder with better clothes but wish I'd done more of that practice!


----------



## eagle1002us

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I love the jacket in this fabric.


It's so texturized with the cross-quilting.  It's good to see how Chanel "adds value" to the fabric.  You won't find me doing that to a tweed that already looks nice.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> @dharma I did the same thing with 2 jackets and one lightweight dress/coat. Had them tweaked and shoulder pad revision. One of them I briefly had up for sale and now that I fixed it I am so glad I kept it and wore it Christmas Eve out to dinner.   I think that a periodic review is good because you gain appreciation for what you have and a tweak now and then brings freshness to the piece.


Absolutely.


----------



## eagle1002us

Pourquoipas said:


> A good seamstress can make miracles on these jackets. Really better to think twice before discounting one’s jackets after a couple of seasons! I’m really grateful for some older styles too. Sometimes serendipity brings new combinations for tricky jackets too ..


A SA at the major fabric store in the area pointedly said to me, "you _remake_ jackets!"  I never thought about reworking the design or even substantially tweeking the design with contrast cuffs, new lining, whatever. 
So, here's the question:  how do you tpfers get ideas of how to restyle your jackets (if you do)?   I am talking about garment changes, not new accessories.   Going from a hip length jacket to a cropped jacket, for example?   
And what kinds of input do tailors/seamstresses contribute to this process?  I never thought of them as a resource, to be honest.   So how does that work?


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> A SA at the major fabric store in the area pointedly said to me, "you _remake_ jackets!"  I never thought about reworking the design or even substantially tweeking the design with contrast cuffs, new lining, whatever.
> So, here's the question:  how do you tpfers get ideas of how to restyle your jackets (if you do)?   I am talking about garment changes, not new accessories.   Going from a hip length jacket to a cropped jacket, for example?
> And what kinds of input do tailors/seamstresses contribute to this process?  I never thought of them as a resource, to be honest.   So how does that work?


i have never done anything that radical to a Chanel.  I like to think I am keeping the original design for the most part.  I don't consider making a shoulder look better by fixing the pad, or tapering the sides of a jacket or coat to be radical changes.  Unless you are a talented tailor yourself, I think it is pretty cost prohibitive to pay to do the radical changes you mention viz., changing the length from hip length to a crop or putting on contrast cuffs.  I believe that in NYC there are people who specialize in things like this, but I have no idea what the cost would be be, but it would be high.  The next question is why do it?  If you sew, and want a challenge I could see it, but otherwise, it is too expensive and not all that necessary IMO.  Just wear it, donate it or buy something new.


----------



## Baglover121

I totally agree with you GK, 
@eagle, I literally winced at changing the length idea, purely because I did it once to a gorgeous  long jacket that belonged to my mother, I still terribly regret it, it was absolutely gorgeous,the tailors cropped it to waist length , they did a good job in term of fit  but it ended up looking odd,  another factor is everything from the pocket placement, to buttons, length of sleeves, even the fabric and trim are chosen for the original design , to successfully balance things you need to alter everything, by this stage it's no longer an original Chanel piece,


----------



## dharma

gracekelly said:


> i have never done anything that radical to a Chanel.  I like to think I am keeping the original design for the most part.  I don't consider making a shoulder look better by fixing the pad, or tapering the sides of a jacket or coat to be radical changes.  Unless you are a talented tailor yourself, I think it is pretty cost prohibitive to pay to do the radical changes you mention viz., changing the length from hip length to a crop or putting on contrast cuffs.  I believe that in NYC there are people who specialize in things like this, but I have no idea what the cost would be be, but it would be high.  The next question is why do it?  If you sew, and want a challenge I could see it, but otherwise, it is too expensive and not all that necessary IMO.  Just wear it, donate it or buy something new.


I totally agree! Eagle, what I refer to as “updating” a Chanel, are minor tweaks to sleeve length, shoulder pads or adjustments  for how my body may have changed over the years. I would never want to alter a designer’s vision or remove value from my collection with drastic alterations. 
Now if it’s something I made, or not designer, remodeling can be fun and creative. But in most cases I would rather make a whole new piece.


----------



## EmileH

My oldest piece is chanel is ten years old and looks very current so I haven’t been tempted to change anything. I doubt I would. I consider the pieces timeless. That’s part of why they are worth the price. 

I have been tempted to have my brasserie dress altered to separate the skirt and bodice so I can wear the skirt alone if I want and still have the option to wear both pieces together, but even that seems a shame to alter such a beautiful piece.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My oldest piece is chanel is ten years old and looks very current so I haven’t been tempted to change anything. I doubt I would. I consider the pieces timeless. That’s part of why they are worth the price.
> 
> I have been tempted to have my brasserie dress altered to separate the skirt and bodice so I can wear the skirt alone if I want and still have the option to wear both pieces together, but even that seems a shame to alter such a beautiful piece.



Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yesterday I went to the seamstress with the same idea. She said that she can do it, but the skirt is heavy and is pulling down the upper part, if she removes it it will become too short. We were thinking of putting a wide elastic band on the skirt, but at the end decided against. 
The upper part is a bit tight on me, it’s hard and feels like an armor, so she’ll try to release it from the back.
The beautiful Paris Rome shirt, has some damage too [emoji20] 


The back has stretched badly, although I sized up, so she’ll put some fabric on top to hide it


I’ve worn it 5 times only, this will give me the possibility to wear it more, or so I hope  
I haven’t done major changes, just decreasing the shoulders, taking in, or letting out arm holes and the waist of the skirts.
And finally my sale find, another item I waited to buy on sale 


I also scored the fringe jacket on sale [emoji16]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. I have found a new appreciation for this airline collection jacket in my climate. It’s so lightweight and has such nice details. I wore it to work over a uniqlo shirt, Paige skinny pants, with 3.1 Phillip Lim booties.
> 
> View attachment 3925932
> 
> View attachment 3925933


ailoveresale, great jacket! it's perfect for you climate and so beautiful!


Karenaellen said:


> I have the iridescent version and it's one of my favorites!


Karenaellen, Love the jacket and it so cute with the skirt!


dharma said:


> Gorgeous Airline jackets! I was at an event today and spotted the black and navy data center jacket, the Houndstooth recently modeled by Ari ( she was wearing the skirt as well) and another black short jacket. I was wearing the Salzburg. It made me chuckle because I felt like I was with all of you.
> View attachment 3926464
> 
> 
> Sorry to be gushing so much about an older piece but I love it so much. It’s like jewelry and a jacket all in one.
> Love it with this shawl too
> View attachment 3926479


dharma, this Salzburg jacket is soo beautiful! I just love it! did you keep the shoulder pads?



Pourquoipas said:


> Exactly. The tweeds trick our eyes or let’s say the camera. This one always looks dull on pictures
> View attachment 3927222
> View attachment 3927224


PQP, love how you styled it! the shawl and the bag and the skirt = perfection!


----------



## ari

I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday 


And my new one on Monday 


Love how one can wear them casually and formally.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yesterday I went to the seamstress with the same idea. She said that she can do it, but the skirt is heavy and is pulling down the upper part, if she removes it it will become too short. We were thinking of putting a wide elastic band on the skirt, but at the end decided against.
> The upper part is a bit tight on me, it’s hard and feels like an armor, so she’ll try to release it from the back.
> The beautiful Paris Rome shirt, has some damage too [emoji20]
> View attachment 3930004
> 
> The back has stretched badly, although I sized up, so she’ll put some fabric on top to hide it
> View attachment 3930006
> 
> I’ve worn it 5 times only, this will give me the possibility to wear it more, or so I hope
> I haven’t done major changes, just decreasing the shoulders, taking in, or letting out arm holes and the waist of the skirts.
> And finally my sale find, another item I waited to buy on sale
> View attachment 3930007
> 
> I also scored the fringe jacket on sale [emoji16]


Beautiful sale finds, Ari! Seems you've also been pretty lucky. There was much more available than I had assumed (and than I was told...).


----------



## EmileH

You look great in all of these outfits Ari. They are all perfectly edited. 

Thanks for the info. By the way I love the illy coffee maker too.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yesterday I went to the seamstress with the same idea. She said that she can do it, but the skirt is heavy and is pulling down the upper part, if she removes it it will become too short. We were thinking of putting a wide elastic band on the skirt, but at the end decided against.
> The upper part is a bit tight on me, it’s hard and feels like an armor, so she’ll try to release it from the back.
> The beautiful Paris Rome shirt, has some damage too [emoji20]
> View attachment 3930004
> 
> The back has stretched badly, although I sized up, so she’ll put some fabric on top to hide it
> View attachment 3930006
> 
> I’ve worn it 5 times only, this will give me the possibility to wear it more, or so I hope
> I haven’t done major changes, just decreasing the shoulders, taking in, or letting out arm holes and the waist of the skirts.
> And finally my sale find, another item I waited to buy on sale
> View attachment 3930007
> 
> I also scored the fringe jacket on sale [emoji16]


So gorgeous! 

Have any of you ladies added thread belt loops to the sides your shift dresses? I want to wear belts, but they either hang too loose/low, or are too constricting and it would be nice to have them...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Great minds think alike [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yesterday I went to the seamstress with the same idea. She said that she can do it, but the skirt is heavy and is pulling down the upper part, if she removes it it will become too short. We were thinking of putting a wide elastic band on the skirt, but at the end decided against.
> The upper part is a bit tight on me, it’s hard and feels like an armor, so she’ll try to release it from the back.
> The beautiful Paris Rome shirt, has some damage too [emoji20]
> View attachment 3930004
> 
> The back has stretched badly, although I sized up, so she’ll put some fabric on top to hide it
> View attachment 3930006
> 
> I’ve worn it 5 times only, this will give me the possibility to wear it more, or so I hope
> I haven’t done major changes, just decreasing the shoulders, taking in, or letting out arm holes and the waist of the skirts.
> And finally my sale find, another item I waited to buy on sale
> View attachment 3930007
> 
> I also scored the fringe jacket on sale [emoji16]



I’m so glad you finally got the fringe jacket! It’s so you [emoji7] and it was probably quite unpleasant to leave it behind in September. It’s so difficult to foresee what’ll be available end of season.
The knit dress is one of my favorites too. Very flattering length!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.



Absolutely stunning both casual and in office attire! 
Will you wear the houndstooth casually too?


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.



The houndstooth is so amazing.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.


Everything looks great and love the new jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

Great pics !! That’s awesome you got the fringe jacket. For some reason I thought you had it already. But On sale it’s better  I love the houndstooth jacket ! Almost got the matching skirt


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> dharma, this Salzburg jacket is soo beautiful! I just love it! did you keep the shoulder pads?


Thank you, Ari. Yes, I didn’t touch the pads or do any shoulder alterations. They don’t seem large to me at all. I suppose in contrast to Ground Control, they are very small


----------



## dharma

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.


Just beautiful! I wish I had the occasion to wear the skirts.


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.


I’ve always loved the fringe jacket.  I should see if it’s available here.


----------



## ailoveresale

@ari, beautiful styling as always. And lucky sale finds! I bet the fringe jacket looks stunning on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?





View attachment 3930940


----------



## essiedub

ailoveresale said:


> I also tried out the cruise jacket over the tee
> View attachment 3912566



How are you planning to style the swing jacket? I like the silhouette and have a similar jacket but always find it difficult to balance without visually adding 10 pounds..cigarette pants? Heels or flats? I’m hoping for some ideas and styling inspiration *ailoveresale*!


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940


It’s really sleek and fits you well. I like it! It seems like a great throw-on piece. 

Do you feel it’s more you than the three button cardi we talked about earlier? I think you may have saved me from that one - since I can’t return items easily I try not to buy unless absolutely sure it’s going to work.


----------



## dharma

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940


I think it’s great and easy to wear. Timeless and flattering also


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940



I like it. It looks easy to wear.


----------



## EmileH

Wearing my brasserie jacket for work today.


----------



## ailoveresale

essiedub said:


> How are you planning to style the swing jacket? I like the silhouette and have a similar jacket but always find it difficult to balance without visually adding 10 pounds..cigarette pants? Heels or flats? I’m hoping for some ideas and styling inspiration *ailoveresale*!



Good question! I haven’t worn it yet but I think it will be great over a dress, but would also work well over a pencil skirt or skinny pants. I’m thinking dark pants will be better to balance out the proportions. I think flats will be cute with pants but heels (something strappy) with dresses or skirts. When I wear it, will post pics!



Genie27 said:


> It’s really sleek and fits you well. I like it! It seems like a great throw-on piece.
> 
> Do you feel it’s more you than the three button cardi we talked about earlier? I think you may have saved me from that one - since I can’t return items easily I try not to buy unless absolutely sure it’s going to work.



Thanks! I think this boxy fit works well for me. This is a size down from my usual. The three button cardigan I just couldn’t rock with skinny pants the way Kate Moss did, and I just didn’t find myself reaching for it because it’s 3/4 sleeve cashmere. That being said, I also found the white version at the same time as this Salzburg jacket and I’m picking it up today - if I get the same feeling, will send it back. I thought maybe white would work a little better with my closet, but we will see!



dharma said:


> I think it’s great and easy to wear. Timeless and flattering also



Thank you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940


Love this simple look!  Very streamlined.


----------



## 911snowball

Pup, I think the Brasserie jacket would be on the list of the top ten most collectible  jackets in recent times. I would add the Salzburg , the Airline, the Paris Rome and one of the all time classics, the Black Cruise (also in pink and beige).  I am not sure about the white Cuba. What would you ladies add to the list?  I own the Brasserie  and it is just a work of art. The detail is gorgeous. It is so distinctive in cut and design.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940



Perfect minimalist look [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my brasserie jacket for work today.
> 
> View attachment 3931256



I love this jacket! As it’s pretty tight it helps me to have a good straight posture too 
Very collectible indeed!


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> Love this simple look!  Very streamlined.





Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect minimalist look [emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you ladies! [emoji847]


----------



## essiedub

ailoveresale said:


> Good question! I haven’t worn it yet but I think it will be great over a dress, but would also work well over a pencil skirt or skinny pants. I’m thinking dark pants will be better to balance out the proportions. I think flats will be cute with pants but heels (something strappy) with dresses or skirts. *When I wear it, will post pics!*
> 
> Thank you!



Deal!


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Beautiful sale finds, Ari! Seems you've also been pretty lucky. There was much more available than I had assumed (and than I was told...).


pinkorchid, thank you! Yes, it’s quite unbelievable that almost everything could be find on sale. Makes me think about it! Strangely enough I cannot find the silk blouses in sale. 


Pocketbook Pup said:


> You look great in all of these outfits Ari. They are all perfectly edited.
> 
> Thanks for the info. By the way I love the illy coffee maker too.


Thank you PBP! 


Genie27 said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> Have any of you ladies added thread belt loops to the sides your shift dresses? I want to wear belts, but they either hang too loose/low, or are too constricting and it would be nice to have them...


Thank you Genie! I just leave them hanging. 


Pourquoipas said:


> I’m so glad you finally got the fringe jacket! It’s so you [emoji7] and it was probably quite unpleasant to leave it behind in September. It’s so difficult to foresee what’ll be available end of season.
> The knit dress is one of my favorites too. Very flattering length!





Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely stunning both casual and in office attire!
> Will you wear the houndstooth casually too?


Thank you PQP! Love the dress! 


baghag21 said:


> The houndstooth is so amazing.


baghag thanks! 


gracekelly said:


> Everything looks great and love the new jacket!


Gracekelly thank you!


pigleto972001 said:


> Great pics !! That’s awesome you got the fringe jacket. For some reason I thought you had it already. But On sale it’s better  I love the houndstooth jacket ! Almost got the matching skirt


Thank you Pigleto! I actually was very close to buying it twice in June and in September, glad that I waited [emoji23]


dharma said:


> Thank you, Ari. Yes, I didn’t touch the pads or do any shoulder alterations. They don’t seem large to me at all. I suppose in contrast to Ground Control, they are very small


I kind of regret removing them, now my jacket feels more like cardigan. 


dharma said:


> Just beautiful! I wish I had the occasion to wear the skirts.


Thank you dharma! I was strictly pants person, recently converted to skirts person [emoji23]


chaneljewel said:


> I’ve always loved the fringe jacket.  I should see if it’s available here.


Thank you chaneljewel! It’s worth it, it’s beautiful lesage! Good luck![emoji256] 


ailoveresale said:


> @ari, beautiful styling as always. And lucky sale finds! I bet the fringe jacket looks stunning on you!



Thank you ailoveresale, actually I find the fringe jacket not very flattering on me, but it’s so beautiful and I have the velvet brown jeans for it. I couldn’t resist [emoji12]


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Before I got my Kelly and landed on ban island, I found this Salzburg jacket for a really good price. Wore it today and I like that it’s under the radar and works as outerwear in my climate. What do you all think?
> 
> View attachment 3930937
> 
> View attachment 3930938
> 
> View attachment 3930940


Great look! Very flattering!


Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wearing my brasserie jacket for work today.
> 
> View attachment 3931256



PBP I love this jacket! I don’t know why I don’t wear it more often.


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> Great look! Very flattering!
> 
> 
> PBP I love this jacket! I don’t know why I don’t wear it more often.



Ari, the grey cashmere really takes away the sparkle a bit and makes it daytime appropriate. I still love this one too. I'm going to the theater next week and I'm thinking of wearing the whole ensemble.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> pinkorchid, thank you! Yes, it’s quite unbelievable that almost everything could be find on sale. Makes me think about it! Strangely enough I cannot find the silk blouses in sale.
> 
> ]



Ari, I was actually waiting for a white and a black bow tie silk blouse to go on sale but my SM told me they were not marked down considered being classic - same as for some "basic" leather pieces. She pointed out these might not make sale anymore but we'll see. Actually, there were zero silk blouses to be found in Munich...my fiancé will travel to the US tomorrow with a transfer stop in Heathrow so he'll be checking the store for the silk pieces.


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Ari, the grey cashmere really takes away the sparkle a bit and makes it daytime appropriate. I still love this one too. I'm going to the theater next week and I'm thinking of wearing the whole ensemble.


Thank you PBP at this point I’m absolutely Ok with sparkles [emoji23][emoji23]
I have to try it with gray.
The suit will be totally suitable for the theater! You’ll be the most elegant lady there!


pinkorchid20 said:


> Ari, I was actually waiting for a white and a black bow tie silk blouse to go on sale but my SM told me they were not marked down considered being classic - same as for some "basic" leather pieces. She pointed out these might not make sale anymore but we'll see. Actually, there were zero silk blouses to be found in Munich...my fiancé will travel to the US tomorrow with a transfer stop in Heathrow so he'll be checking the store for the silk pieces.



Yes, a friend of mine tried in Paris too, everything was sold out. The white with the black bow tie is from Paris Rome. I saw it in black this summer sale in London but it was not on sale. 
Maybe in USA. This winter collection had very beautiful blouses and I’m happy I bought 2 styles. Very high quality, nice cuts.


----------



## pigleto972001

The beautiful ivory one from
Ground control didn’t make sale. I have seen the
Black w bow tie at my store here so I think you may have better luck


----------



## EmileH

The blouses were not heavily ordered this past season. Many sold out. There was one with a pleated front that came in navy or  white that retailed  at $2600 which was kind of high. A few of those made sale. Otherwise they all seem too have sold full price.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> I wore my “old” navy jacket on Sunday
> View attachment 3930021
> 
> And my new one on Monday
> View attachment 3930022
> 
> Love how one can wear them casually and formally.



Really love how you put these together. The new jacket is fabulous!!!


----------



## EmileH

My blue 2015 jacket styled for winter. Navy Eric Bompard turtleneck, j crew A line skirt, Hermes shawl and accessories. It was 18 F this morning.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My blue 2015 jacket styled for winter. Navy Eric Bompard turtleneck, j crew A line skirt, Hermes shawl and accessories. It was 18 F this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935094


Wow! I love it - looks like perfect for winter but with a fresh touch of spring!


----------



## pigleto972001

You look awesome pocketbook ! Such a good collection of jackets


----------



## 911snowball

You look great today pbp!  The H shawl is so good with this jacket, the blues work beautifully together.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My blue 2015 jacket styled for winter. Navy Eric Bompard turtleneck, j crew A line skirt, Hermes shawl and accessories. It was 18 F this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935094



So elegant!!


----------



## gracekelly

Finally a chance to wear this jacket. I styled it with a blue python Coco handle    This is my attempt at copying the blue shown in the print ad of the jacket and skirt


----------



## Notorious Pink

gracekelly said:


> Finally a chance to wear this jacket. I styled it with a blue python Coco handle    This is my attempt at copying the blue shown in the print ad of the jacket and skirt



You look fabulous!!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> You look fabulous!!


Thank you!  As long as I don’t have to wear a sling I feel fabulous even if wearing sweats lol!


----------



## gracekelly

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My blue 2015 jacket styled for winter. Navy Eric Bompard turtleneck, j crew A line skirt, Hermes shawl and accessories. It was 18 F this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935094


You have inspired me to think outside the box re wearing a lighter weight jacket in winter. I think I will wear the navy airline jacket with a navy or white cashmere sweater. We should be getting as much wear as we can from these pieces.   I love that you were able to have them cut down a larger size so the jacket would be longer.  I have never had success with that.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> You have inspired me to think outside the box re wearing a lighter weight jacket in winter. I think I will wear the navy airline jacket with a navy or white cashmere sweater. We should be getting as much wear as we can from these pieces.   I love that you were able to have them cut down a larger size so the jacket would be longer.  I have never had success with that.



Thank you. It's a lovely compliment to have inspired you for once rather than the other way around. This jacket is fairly warm even though it was a spring jacket so if I do not wear it in cold weather I won't get enough use from it. Fortunately it looks good with navy. I would worry about some of the new pastel jackets coming for spring. They are probably too wam for spring but too pastel for winter.

Thanks ladies for your kind words.


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> My blue 2015 jacket styled for winter. Navy Eric Bompard turtleneck, j crew A line skirt, Hermes shawl and accessories. It was 18 F this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3935094


just beautiful


----------



## ailoveresale

Repeating an outfit today but here is the full view - Navy airline jacket with uniqlo top and Paige pants


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> Repeating an outfit today but here is the full view - Navy airline jacket with uniqlo top and Paige pants
> 
> View attachment 3936712



Chic, stylish and timeless.  A beautiful Chanel jacket maketh great outfits!


----------



## pigleto972001

I likey !!! Eyed the jacket but never did pull the trigger.


----------



## pigleto972001

Found these pics. Here’s the airplane jacket. I wasn’t fond of the neck area. Too bad cos it made sale. Looks like I tried a different one. Was the black one the Seoul cruise one ?
	

		
			
		

		
	





How did I manage to say no to Chanel in those days?! [emoji848]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Found these pics. Here’s the airplane jacket. I wasn’t fond of the neck area. Too bad cos it made sale. Looks like I tried a different one. Was the black one the Seoul cruise one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937449
> View attachment 3937450
> 
> 
> How did I manage to say no to Chanel in those days?! [emoji848]


Yes, the black is seoul cruise


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Found these pics. Here’s the airplane jacket. I wasn’t fond of the neck area. Too bad cos it made sale. Looks like I tried a different one. Was the black one the Seoul cruise one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937449
> View attachment 3937450
> 
> 
> How did I manage to say no to Chanel in those days?! [emoji848]


I like both, but I love the black one!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

The Seoul black jacket is a summer classic.  I plan to wear mine this spring with a sunny silk top by Joseph and a pair of Gucci marmont loafers.  (And pants or jeans of some sort.)


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> The Seoul black jacket is a summer classic.  I plan to wear mine this spring with a sunny silk top by Joseph and a pair of Gucci marmont loafers.  (And pants or jeans of some sort.)


Love this!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Found these pics. Here’s the airplane jacket. I wasn’t fond of the neck area. Too bad cos it made sale. Looks like I tried a different one. Was the black one the Seoul cruise one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937449
> View attachment 3937450
> 
> 
> How did I manage to say no to Chanel in those days?! [emoji848]


As you know I have both of these.  I almost returned the airline jacket because of the fit of the neck.  When I brought it back the seamstress literally took in the neck and voila!  It fit perfectly!  I think just about everyone had this issue with the jacket and it turned out to be a very easy fix on the the back seam,  For me, it also had the effect of pulling in the shoulders, which also contributed the perfect fit. I l also tapered the sides a bit.   The black Seoul jacket is one of my most loved and worn pieces.  One of my best purchases ever because it is perfect or travel.


----------



## ailoveresale

baghag21 said:


> Chic, stylish and timeless.  A beautiful Chanel jacket maketh great outfits!



Thank you! The jacket definitely elevates an outfit. 



pigleto972001 said:


> I likey !!! Eyed the jacket but never did pull the trigger.


Thanks!!



pigleto972001 said:


> Found these pics. Here’s the airplane jacket. I wasn’t fond of the neck area. Too bad cos it made sale. Looks like I tried a different one. Was the black one the Seoul cruise one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937449
> View attachment 3937450
> 
> 
> How did I manage to say no to Chanel in those days?! [emoji848]



Yes I got mine on sale. The black Seoul was my first RTW purchase! Was lucky to hunt it down as I found it kind of late in the season. Has become one of my favorites because it works well in my climate and that cut suits me well.



Karenaellen said:


> The Seoul black jacket is a summer classic.  I plan to wear mine this spring with a sunny silk top by Joseph and a pair of Gucci marmont loafers.  (And pants or jeans of some sort.)



Beautiful, love that blouse!


----------



## pigleto972001

Fun to see that part of chanel history. I think the one I tried was a 36 and too small. I must not have liked the material  a summer weight black jacket does sound pretty good ... 

The airline jacket is pretty too ! I guess I didn’t like the epaulettes so much either. Hope a good navy one turns up again soon. Or maybe not THAT soon.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> As you know I have both of these.  I almost returned the airline jacket because of the fit of the neck.  When I brought it back the seamstress literally took in the neck and voila!  It fit perfectly!  I think just about everyone had this issue with the jacket and it turned out to be a very easy fix on the the back seam,  For me, it also had the effect of pulling in the shoulders, which also contributed the perfect fit. I l also tapered the sides a bit.   The black Seoul jacket is one of my most loved and worn pieces.  One of my best purchases ever because it is perfect or travel.



This is a great tip. Wider necklines are very unflattering on me and I have decided agains a few nice jackets for the reason. It is a great reminder that these lines can be fixed for a more flattering look. I just had my pink Seoul jacket altered to bring the line of the shoulder-to-armpit closer in, and it is shocking how much the appearance is improved just by changing that line.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great tip. Wider necklines are very unflattering on me and I have decided agains a few nice jackets for the reason. It is a great reminder that these lines can be fixed for a more flattering look. I just had my pink Seoul jacket altered to bring the line of the shoulder-to-armpit closer in, and it is shocking how much the appearance is improved just by changing that line.


Our tailor took in the neck of the Rome coat that matches your skirt.  She did an amazing job, and it really improved the line.  I would not have thought to do that either!


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Our tailor took in the neck of the Rome coat that matches your skirt.  She did an amazing job, and it really improved the line.  I would not have thought to do that either!



Yes, it was her idea! I had a couple of jackets that seemed to fit perfectly but just weren’t that flattering on me until she showed me how to change the line around the neck and armholes and suddenly looked like a completely new construction. It is amazing what a skilled tailor can accomplish.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> This is a great tip. Wider necklines are very unflattering on me and I have decided agains a few nice jackets for the reason. It is a great reminder that these lines can be fixed for a more flattering look. I just had my pink Seoul jacket altered to bring the line of the shoulder-to-armpit closer in, and it is shocking how much the appearance is improved just by changing that line.


So they tightened the armhole at the underarm? Would you happen to have before/after pics? 

I’m amazed at what the slightest tweak by a skilled fitter can do.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> So they tightened the armhole at the underarm? Would you happen to have before/after pics?
> 
> I’m amazed at what the slightest tweak by a skilled fitter can do.



Not quite; I mean that the line from the shoulder seam to the underarm was a slight diagonal despite the shoulders fitting well. The change was to make this line exactly vertical instead which is much more refined looking and slimming. Unfortunately, I don’t have a photo of what it looked like on before.


----------



## pigleto972001

My pal Ricky sends his regards and these pics of new RTW.


----------



## 911snowball

You have such a great SA Pigleto!  So proactive..he seems to keep you so up to date on what is in store!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh my goodness. I love Ricky. He’s the bomb. I only wish I could buy more. This one made me laugh. If only.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> My pal Ricky sends his regards and these pics of new RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938099
> View attachment 3938100


Love the top one in black and white.  I have come to realize that I am in a black and white rut, but frankly, I don't care lol!

The green and gray is really pretty too, but alas, more limiting.

The fabric and the braid are really pretty.  Interesting to see they are doing short fringe along the bottom.  Thanks Karl!  You have instantly updates a number of my jackets

Did Ricky include the prices?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh my goodness. I love Ricky. He’s the bomb. I only wish I could buy more. This one made me laugh. If only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938124


You should wear this over the unitard with some stilettos.   Ha ha!


----------



## pigleto972001

Now that could work ha ha !!! Work appropriate


----------



## Genie27

Karenaellen said:


> You should wear this over the unitard with some stilettos.   Ha ha!


And the 6” wide skirt-belt.


----------



## EmileH

Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.

Paris Rome dress and jacket




Cosmopolite jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

Love them both. Wish I had been able to get the cosmopolite one too !


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092


You always look so elegant and pulled together but that last outfit is perfection!


----------



## ailoveresale

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092



Beautiful outfits! I’m planning on wearing my cosmpolite with similar colors tomorrow for high tea. Will try to take an outfit pic and post.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> You always look so elegant and pulled together but that last outfit is perfection!


+ 1. I agree! The skirt makes the jacket fun.  And the hint of knee - I like how everything works here, @Pocketbook Pup


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092



Beautiful outfits Pup. Very elegant. Another incentive to love Chanel métiers d’art / Fall collections even more. Summer in Chanel isn’t always that polished.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092


Absolutely gorgeous!  I'm on a buying hiatus as well, and fortunately I'm not in love with any of the new items.


----------



## ladysarah

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh my goodness. I love Ricky. He’s the bomb. I only wish I could buy more. This one made me laugh. If only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938124


anyone has any photos of this from the catwalk? would love to see how they style it?


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092



Oh my goodness, so chic!


----------



## pigleto972001

ladysarah said:


> anyone has any photos of this from the catwalk? would love to see how they style it?



I think they wore it over a simple tee shirt. I think I saw it over a white tee dress in the boutique.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> My pal Ricky sends his regards and these pics of new RTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938099
> View attachment 3938100



Thanks for the photos of the new RTW! I saw a different color way in the first jacket today. I should have taken a photo for you all. It has potential to be a nice Spring jacket as it is pretty light weight compared to most chanel tweeds. Nothing came home with me just yet. 

I would love to hear what is on everyone's wish list for Cruise and for the Spring collection.  Anyone care to share what pieces they are thinking of adding? I haven't decided yet what will make the cut for me, but the blue version of the first jacket you posted is definitely in the running! I do love the look (on the models) of some of the cruise pieces with the rope belt, but again, not moving toward buying just yet.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ladysarah said:


> anyone has any photos of this from the catwalk? would love to see how they style it?



Here are all the ways you can rock your tiny top!


----------



## baghag21

Saw this in IG.  Credit to the owner.

Thought it may interest members in the US.  Not sure if she meant the jacket is available to purchase in NM or it’s on sale.


----------



## pigleto972001

For sale I think. My SA just got it in for me to try. He said it’s quite yellow and looks older. So I’ll have to see in person. I’m definitely leaning to passing sigh sigh.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> For sale I think. My SA just got it in for me to try. He said it’s quite yellow and looks older. So I’ll have to see in person. I’m definitely leaning to passing sigh sigh.


It looks very yellow.  There is something white hanging behind it in the picture for comparison.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes. When the SA is trying to talk you out of it it says something. Is it supposed to be yellow ? Or more white ?


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes. When the SA is trying to talk you out of it it says something. Is it supposed to be yellow ? Or more white ?


It should be more ivory based on other pictures.

Here is a picture of Dharma's jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

This is the pic he sent me. It certainly doesn’t look like the same ivory color.  well I’ll see it in person next week !


----------



## bags to die for

It's definitely cream from my eye and hasn't been out lol .


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3939781
> 
> 
> This is the pic he sent me. It certainly doesn’t look like the same ivory color.  well I’ll see it in person next week !


Yikes. It does look more yellow than cream.  I hope it’s just the lighting when he took the pic.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here it is in a promo pic. Looks similar  hard to judge from photo


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3939781
> 
> 
> This is the pic he sent me. It certainly doesn’t look like the same ivory color.  well I’ll see it in person next week !





chaneljewel said:


> Yikes. It does look more yellow than cream.  I hope it’s just the lighting when he took the pic.



I thought it was the lighting at first, but the tag looks white...
So curious what it looks like when you actually get to try it!


----------



## ari

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092



Lovely looks PBP!
The Paris Rome jacket is so classic!
Are you happy with the dress? I washed mine by hand a couple of times and it’s still perfect.
The Cosmopolite is gorgeous! I always loved it! The back is so beautiful! And love the white shawl with it!


----------



## dharma

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Nothing tempts me in the stores right now and I’m on a three month spending hiatus. So I’m having fun enjoying what I have.
> 
> Paris Rome dress and jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939091
> 
> 
> Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> View attachment 3939092


You look beautiful! Your hiatus will be easy


----------



## dharma

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes. When the SA is trying to talk you out of it it says something. Is it supposed to be yellow ? Or more white ?


It’s definitely ivory but not yellow. My photo is a bit blown out, but his is muddy. Hope the condition is good, this fabric isn’t prone to piling but the trim is.  Hope that helps!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies.

Ari, yes I go like the Paris Rome dress. I usually wear it with a shawl and not a jacket. The angle of that photo made my bottom half look huge. The drop waist is actually very slimming. I'm glad to hear that  yours is holding up well.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I am a Chanel purse person but recently would like to buy a Chanel jacket to match with my purses. I live in a country with short winter and humid. I am thinking to get a pre-loved. My measurement is 35-27-35. I guess size 38 would fit me? And I am choosing in between these. Please comment. The knit jacket is $845 and the tweed jacket is $1150. Is that a good price? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> I am a Chanel purse person but recently would like to buy a Chanel jacket to match with my purses. I live in a country with short winter and humid. I am thinking to get a pre-loved. My measurement is 35-27-35. I guess size 38 would fit me? And I am choosing in between these. Please comment. The knit jacket is $845 and the tweed jacket is $1150. Is that a good price? Any input would be appreciated.


Welcome!  The jacket would probably work best in your climate.  The sweater looks alpine to me.  Whatever you buy online, be sure you can return if it doesn't work.  Chanel sizing is inconsistent and many pieces have been altered by the original owner.  Best to try in person.  Good luck!


----------



## ailoveresale

Nancy Wong said:


> I am a Chanel purse person but recently would like to buy a Chanel jacket to match with my purses. I live in a country with short winter and humid. I am thinking to get a pre-loved. My measurement is 35-27-35. I guess size 38 would fit me? And I am choosing in between these. Please comment. The knit jacket is $845 and the tweed jacket is $1150. Is that a good price? Any input would be appreciated.



Welcome! I am also guessing you are a 36-38 depending on the style. Chanel tends to run a little small at the bust. Agree with Karena, the jacket will probably work better for you. Happy shopping!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> I am a Chanel purse person but recently would like to buy a Chanel jacket to match with my purses. I live in a country with short winter and humid. I am thinking to get a pre-loved. My measurement is 35-27-35. I guess size 38 would fit me? And I am choosing in between these. Please comment. The knit jacket is $845 and the tweed jacket is $1150. Is that a good price? Any input would be appreciated.



Totally agree with these ladies in the advice so far. What is your shoulder measurement?


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> I am a Chanel purse person but recently would like to buy a Chanel jacket to match with my purses. I live in a country with short winter and humid. I am thinking to get a pre-loved. My measurement is 35-27-35. I guess size 38 would fit me? And I am choosing in between these. Please comment. The knit jacket is $845 and the tweed jacket is $1150. Is that a good price? Any input would be appreciated.


The sweater looks too heavy and the jacket would be a better buy for you as you could wear it longer based on climate.


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> Totally agree with these ladies in the advice so far. What is your shoulder measurement?


Thanks for your reply, my shoulder is about 14".


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your reply, my shoulder is about 14".



I am about your size; 13.5”-14” shoulder, 34” bust, 26.5” waist, 33” hip and I usually wear 34-36 in jackets and 36-38 in skirts. You will have to check the actual measurements because items can vary a lot in sizing depending on the cut, and of course it may have been altered if buying from resale.


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> I am about your size; 13.5”-14” shoulder, 34” bust, 26.5” waist, 33” hip and I usually wear 34-36 in jackets and 36-38 in skirts. You will have to check the actual measurements because items can vary a lot in sizing depending on the cut, and of course it may have been altered if buying from resale.


Thanks a lot for your input. So bad that the jacket I was interested in had been sold a few hours ago! I will need to continue browsing. Thanks again!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot for your input. So bad that the jacket I was interested in had been sold a few hours ago! I will need to continue browsing. Thanks again!


Make sure that you ask plenty of questions.  If the seller doesn't answer them, then move on.  Important to know if it was altered or dry cleaned too.


----------



## pigleto972001

If you’re able to go to a store and try on different jackets you’ll get a good idea of sizes and styles. But yes online return policy is key as the others have said. I hope you get your jacket soon!!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Important to know if it was altered or dry cleaned too.


The alteration bit makes sense, but is there any reason other than hygiene to check for dry cleaning too?


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> The alteration bit makes sense, but is there any reason other than hygiene to check for dry cleaning too?


Yes. Not all dry cleaners are created equal and some are better than others and are used to dealing with high priced fashion items.   Dry cleaning can change the nature of the fabric and color and make it softer.  It could have altered the buttons and with tweeds like this, there could have been handling issues and pulling of the fabric.  Dry cleaning machines are like washing machines with dry cleaning fluid.  The clothing gets tumbled around so things can happen.


----------



## klynneann

I've had items come back from the dry cleaners slightly smaller...


----------



## gracekelly

klynneann said:


> I've had items come back from the dry cleaners slightly smaller...


Yes!  It has happened to me, fortunately not with Chanel.  Had a patient who owned his own dry cleaning establishment and we discussed this problem.  His take on it was that it was the intrinsic fabric that was to blame coupled with the agitation of the cleaning machine.  I realize that he was passing off as much as he could lol, but I think he had valid points.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Wow you are all very knowledgable and informative! Thanks a lot! Xx


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## Pourquoipas

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3943733



This jacket has a cool je ne sais quoi factor. Looks so good on pictures but a little less nice on closeup ?  Orange and green seem a little hard on the eye.


----------



## pigleto972001

From the haute couture show today. This jacket reminds me a bit of the white cruise one


----------



## gracekelly

This is what the Black Widow wears to her next wedding.  She can use the black veil for the funeral.  

I like the white one better.


----------



## Nancy Wong

What do you think of these? I am choosing among them


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> This is what the Black Widow wears to her next wedding.  She can use the black veil for the funeral.
> 
> I like the white one better.


She looks smug like she just committed the crime of the century.  Gotta pay for that Chanel suit somehow.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the pink one w four pockets bc it is more the classic silhouette... or the first one which looks like the act 1 jackets this season ! I saw a super cute lesage tweed one w a hoodie ... but it was 10k :-/


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> What do you think of these? I am choosing among them



I really love the vest. Probability not for an initial RTW purchase though unless you also love it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the pink one w four pockets bc it is more the classic silhouette... or the first one which looks like the act 1 jackets this season ! I saw a super cute lesage tweed one w a hoodie ... but it was 10k :-/


Thanks a lot for your reply! I will go to fit the pink 4 pockets one. Yes as the first piece it is good to go for classic


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> I really love the vest. Probability not for an initial RTW purchase though unless you also love it.


The vest is in excellent condition and cheap price (just $500)!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> The vest is in excellent condition and cheap price (just $500)!


Even better


----------



## dharma

Wearing Paris Rome on a casual day. Gave it a little trim when I got home Still love it!


----------



## EmileH

I love this jacket worn casually. So glad to see you are using it. It looks beautiful and very natural on you.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the pink one w four pockets bc it is more the classic silhouette... or the first one which looks like the act 1 jackets this season ! I saw a super cute lesage tweed one w a hoodie ... but it was 10k :-/


Thanks for your suggestion! I went to buy it after work today and I am in love with it! It is my first Chanel jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

^So nice !! Glad you love it. Look at your smile. Looks like it fits you pretty well.  The sleeves could be shortened a bit too. 

Dharma, love the Paris Rome. I love it can be dressed up or down  I love the fit of it too.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> ^So nice !! Glad you love it. Look at your smile. Looks like it fits you pretty well.  The sleeves could be shortened a bit too.
> 
> Dharma, love the Paris Rome. I love it can be dressed up or down  I love the fit of it too.


Does Chanel do the shortening or should I take it to a tailor? This jacket was from 2002 collection spring collection. I don't know if Chanel provide service for vintage without the original receipt...


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Rome x Ritz for a long work day


----------



## 911snowball

Congratulations Nancy on your first one! Definitely won't be your last, once you start there is no turning back.


----------



## suziez

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I went to buy it after work today and I am in love with it! It is my first Chanel jacket!


looks fantastic


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Rome x Ritz for a long work day


Looking very elegant! Love all the workday photos - they provide excellent inspiration (especially when I get lazy about dressing for the office)!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I went to buy it after work today and I am in love with it! It is my first Chanel jacket!


Like this very much on you but your smile is what makes it! You are clearly very happy with it and that's all it matters! Enjoy the lovely jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> What do you think of these? I am choosing among them


Number 2 is the only yes in this bunch for me.  It has nice detailing and has the classic Chanel look to it.  The first jacket has been around the block for eons.  It is a rather old style and it looks a bit tired to me.  The black is not classic enough for a first jacket.  I don't see the vest at all.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Number 2 is the only yes in this bunch for me.  It has nice detailing and has the classic Chanel look to it.  The first jacket has been around the block for eons.  It is a rather old style and it looks a bit tired to me.  The black is not classic enough for a first jacket.  I don't see the vest at all.


Thanks a lot! I bought the pink classic one eventually


----------



## bags to die for

Hi, I was wondering if anyone would share a SA contact who could help me locate a jacket and ship it overseas. It is from the current pre SS (Act 1?) collection.

The boutiques here have ordered exactly one in my size and I would rather my SA not have to go to war to get it in !


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> ^So nice !! Glad you love it. Look at your smile. Looks like it fits you pretty well.  The sleeves could be shortened a bit too.
> 
> Dharma, love the Paris Rome. I love it can be dressed up or down  I love the fit of it too.


Just realised in Hong Kong Chanel, they provide the alteration free of charge if it has never been altered before. I am going to get the sleeves shortened. Should I remove the shoulder pads as well?


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone would share a SA contact who could help me locate a jacket and ship it overseas. It is from the current pre SS (Act 1?) collection.
> 
> The boutiques here have ordered exactly one in my size and I would rather my SA not have to go to war to get it in !


Sent you a message.


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Just realised in Hong Kong Chanel, they provide the alteration free of charge if it has never been altered before. I am going to get the sleeves shortened. Should I remove the shoulder pads as well?



I suggest you ask the tailor and maybe the SA for some advice. Chanel boutique tailors are all experts and it also depends on your own preference.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes definitely. Sometimes you can swap out the pads for a smaller size  the tailor can advise you.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Just realised in Hong Kong Chanel, they provide the alteration free of charge if it has never been altered before. I am going to get the sleeves shortened. Should I remove the shoulder pads as well?


The only reason to remove the pads is if you don't like the way it looks on you.  The other thing that could be done, is change the pad for another that has the look that you prefer.  Older jackets can be updated in this way.  I did this recently with a jacket and now I am keeping it instead of selling it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> The only reason to remove the pads is if you don't like the way it looks on you.  The other thing that could be done, is change the pad for another that has the look that you prefer.  Older jackets can be updated in this way.  I did this recently with a jacket and now I am keeping it instead of selling it.


Please share photos if you have time ❤️


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes definitely. Sometimes you can swap out the pads for a smaller size  the tailor can advise you.


So I just went to Chanel. They told me that they couldn't identify the product code so I couldn't get it altered there. I am worried that I bought a fake jacket (it looks so authentic though!). Is there any authenciater on this forum?


----------



## Nancy Wong

It looks authentic for me!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hmmm. The tag looks good and the lining. I don’t know about the chain. Maybe someone who has an older jacket can see if the chain is identical.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I only have older ones and the chain is different but that doesn't have to mean anything.

I don't think we authenticate RTW pieces anymore on the forum, so you'd probably have to find a private authenticator.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> It looks authentic for me!


Just looked it up and the buttons seem fine. I found the same jacket being sold and another jacket from the same season with a similar product code on e***. Hence, I wouldn't worry  Let me know if you'd like the links, can share in a private message. Don't think it's fake. Maybe they don't want to find it


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmm. The tag looks good and the lining. I don’t know about the chain. Maybe someone who has an older jacket can see if the chain is identical.



Thanks a lot!



pinkorchid20 said:


> I only have older ones and the chain is different but that doesn't have to mean anything.
> 
> I don't think we authenticate RTW pieces anymore on the forum, so you'd probably have to find a private authenticator.





pinkorchid20 said:


> Just looked it up and the buttons seem fine. I found the same jacket being sold and another jacket from the same season with a similar product code on e***. Hence, I wouldn't worry  Let me know if you'd like the links, can share in a private message. Don't think it's fake. Maybe they don't want to find it



Thanks a lot for your effort. After I left Chanel I went to a local reseller shop and told them the story. They checked my jacket and said they sold the same style a while ago. And they said mine is authentic. They said the Chanel young staff might not know much about vintage jackets and just said no to me because they didn't really know. I am relieved now. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## pigleto972001

I was trying to figure out if the Salzburg  jacket on eBay for size 40 was authentic. That tag look a little bit shady to me. But the price was good


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! I went to buy it after work today and I am in love with it! It is my first Chanel jacket!


you look lovely! The jacket is from 2002 spring collection - many SA's would not know how to recognise it, plus sometimes they simply cannot be bothered with alterations or repairs. Sad but true. Personally love older/vintage styles the quality is outstanding. I dont like clothes  from the late 70's or early 80's but other than that love older pieces. My dream is to find one from the 60's


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I was trying to figure out if the Salzburg  jacket on eBay for size 40 was authentic. That tag look a little bit shady to me. But the price was good



The code isn’t correct. [emoji848]


----------



## pigleto972001

Right ! And the 40 is off center. You have this jacket too right Pqp?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Right ! And the 40 is off center. You have this jacket too right Pqp?



No. Still looking. But this is not the usual code and the tag looks sewn back. I’m skeptical. There are so many fakes around of recent years.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> No. Still looking. But this is not the usual code and the tag looks sewn back. I’m skeptical. There are so many fakes around of recent years.


Agree. Stitching doesn't look even and the size tag looks like it has been pulled out a little or it hasn't been properly stitched to the Chanel tag. Is the font accurate?


----------



## TankerToad

Fashion week
Some Chanel jackets in action from IG
Love seeing these jackets being worn


----------



## baghag21

^ TT ... thanks! Love seeing “wildlife” Chanel RTW to appreciate how the pieces take on different personalities.

I love the Ground Control houndstooth.  Ari looked amazing in hers.  There’s one marked down in my local store and it had to be sized down 2x.  Love it heaps but it’s difficult for me to commit to a Fall jacket, living in the tropics, and especially when it had to be sized down.  Unfortunately for me houndstooth only ever seem to appear in the Fall collections.


----------



## baghag21

Nancy Wong said:


> It looks authentic for me!



Such a beautiful find.  You look amazing in it.  Pls share modelling pics after your alterations.

Hope the jacket is what it should be.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> you look lovely! The jacket is from 2002 spring collection - many SA's would not know how to recognise it, plus sometimes they simply cannot be bothered with alterations or repairs. Sad but true. Personally love older/vintage styles the quality is outstanding. I dont like clothes  from the late 70's or early 80's but other than that love older pieces. My dream is to find one from the 60's


Good luck and do remember to share if you found one!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> So I just went to Chanel. They told me that they couldn't identify the product code so I couldn't get it altered there. I am worried that I bought a fake jacket (it looks so authentic though!). Is there any authenciater on this forum?



Post a picture of the label and where you purchased it


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Post a picture of the label and where you purchased it


Thanks for your help! I bought it from a reseller in Hong Kong. Here it is:


----------



## pigleto972001

Here’s mine


----------



## pigleto972001

Hmmm my older jackets look more like your tag Nancy. I’ll see if I can grab a pic of one at some point.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Hmmm my older jackets look more like your tag Nancy. I’ll see if I can grab a pic of one at some point.


Thanks a lot! I love this forum! Everyone is so helpful! ❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

Here you go


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947383


Thanks a lot! The jacket must be beautiful! I want to find a cruise collection as well as Hong Kong is always humid and warm.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your help! I bought it from a reseller in Hong Kong. Here it is:


The person you showed the jacket to probably didn’t even work at Chanel in 2002. The label looks authentic for the time period. Spring. 2002 had P19as the first three identifiers. Of course there are other identifiers for authenticity, and that is a whole other subject and we don’t really get into those discussions on this thread.if you don’t trust your seller you should never purchase no matter what the item.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> The person you showed the jacket to probably didn’t even work at Chanel in 2002. The label looks authentic for the time period. Spring. 2002 had P19as the first three identifiers. Of course there are other identifiers for authenticity, and that is a whole other subject and we don’t really get into those discussions on this thread.if you don’t trust your seller you should never purchase no matter what the item.


It was my first Chanel jacket purchase so I was a bit anxious. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Same price of the followings. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the second one is more classic but both are very nice. Are you a 40 or 36? I am not sure they can alter the 40 down that much.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> I think the second one is more classic but both are very nice. Are you a 40 or 36? I am not sure they can alter the 40 down that much.


I am a 36-38...


----------



## pigleto972001

Maybe try it and see how much bigger it is. A tailor can advise you about the feasibility of slimming it down.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Maybe try it and see how much bigger it is. A tailor can advise you about the feasibility of slimming it down.


Thanks for your input. I tried the ivory one on but didn't like the big shoulder pads. i eventually got another jacket (a bit more expensive) from the same seller. So I wouldn't buy the black tweed as well. 
This is my new purchase. Can anyone suggest how to stitch back the pulling tweed?


----------



## argcdg

Don't pull it and above all don't cut it!  You have to take it to a good tailor who can pull it back in.  If the person at the boutique can't do it for you, you can just take it to a reputable tailor; my mother was able to fix one of my jackets that had a pulled thread. It's not that complicated; I just know that if you cut it you risk ending up with a big hole in the jacket.


----------



## dharma

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your input. I tried the ivory one on but didn't like the big shoulder pads. i eventually got another jacket (a bit more expensive) from the same seller. So I wouldn't buy the black tweed as well.
> This is my new purchase. Can anyone suggest how to stitch back the pulling tweed?


Congrats on your finds! I love this one and the pink is glorious! 
To fix the loose threads, definitely do not cut. Get a small crochet hook and slip it into and under the tweed about an inch or so ( depending on the length of the pull) away from the pull.  Ease the hook towards the pulled thread, hook it, and gently pull the loose thread behind the weave, away from the source of the pull. Don’t pull hard and unhook it when it’s tucked in. Easy as pie. Steam the fabric to finish. Good luck!


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> Don't pull it and above all don't cut it!  You have to take it to a good tailor who can pull it back in.  If the person at the boutique can't do it for you, you can just take it to a reputable tailor; my mother was able to fix one of my jackets that had a pulled thread. It's not that complicated; I just know that if you cut it you risk ending up with a big hole in the jacket.





dharma said:


> Congrats on your finds! I love this one and the pink is glorious!
> To fix the loose threads, definitely do not cut. Get a small crochet hook and slip it into and under the tweed about an inch or so ( depending on the length of the pull) away from the pull.  Ease the hook towards the pulled thread, hook it, and gently pull the loose thread behind the weave, away from the source of the pull. Don’t pull hard and unhook it when it’s tucked in. Easy as pie. Steam the fabric to finish. Good luck!



Thanks a lot! Did it as you suggested. Worked great! Can't say enough to appreciate


----------



## argcdg

I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for your input. I tried the ivory one on but didn't like the big shoulder pads. i eventually got another jacket (a bit more expensive) from the same seller. So I wouldn't buy the black tweed as well.
> This is my new purchase. Can anyone suggest how to stitch back the pulling tweed?


now we need to see modelling shots please!


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?



Think it is a winner. And yes can go with both and dresses too ! Looks good on you!


----------



## chaneljewel

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


Looks very nice on you.  Think you can style it with many different outfits.


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?



Looks cute on you! I think it will go well with skirts, pants, and dresses. [emoji6]


----------



## smileygirl

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


Looks great!  I so wish I could rock it like you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> now we need to see modelling shots please!


I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it


----------



## luckylove

Nancy Wong said:


> I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it



So pretty on you! The tweed is really lovely.


----------



## argcdg

Thanks so much for the kind words!  Now I just need some springy weather . . .


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


The ivory is so beautiful. I know some people prefer long sleeves but I really like 3/4 sleeves. It is so cute and give you a good range in movements.


----------



## baghag21

Nancy Wong said:


> I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it



Lovely tweed!  Excellent choice.


----------



## Nancy Wong

luckylove said:


> So pretty on you! The tweed is really lovely.





baghag21 said:


> Lovely tweed!  Excellent choice.



Thanks a lot! And the price was very reasonable too.


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


argcdg, very cute jacket ! yes these cruise jackets are quite short, but yes they go with everything. 


Nancy Wong said:


> I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it


Lovely jacket Nancy! love the color and the tweed! Congrats!


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?



This is definitely a perfect choice from cruise. It’s surprising that it looks beige but is actually white with flecks of green and orange. Trompe l’œil [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it



You made a perfect choice, beautiful tweed and fit!


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> This is definitely a perfect choice from cruise. It’s surprising that it looks beige but is actually white with flecks of green and orange. Trompe l’œil [emoji108]


Thanks!  Yes, the color makes it versatile - the jacket looks good with both navy and black, which is nice (and I like the green and orange flecks!).


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the trim and the buttons!!!


----------



## nicole0612

I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back. 
I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.


----------



## EmileH

nicole0612 said:


> I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back.
> I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.
> View attachment 3952122
> 
> View attachment 3952123
> 
> View attachment 3952124



You ooo beautiful, I love the pink jacket on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Great outfit !!! Now sorrry I missed the Seoul jacket. What was I doing then and prefall 2015?! Haha. I missed a chunk of chanel history.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back.
> I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.
> View attachment 3952122
> 
> View attachment 3952123
> 
> View attachment 3952124


Gorgeous!! It’s perfect for your skin tone and climate. Great find!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> I'd like to buy a white sweatshirt to wear with it. It looks a bit dark now but I still like it


very nice. Do you find these tweeds to be rather too warm though?


----------



## ladysarah

argcdg said:


> View attachment 3950221
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this cruise jacket is a keeper . . . Shorter than I usually buy but I think it will be good with both skirts and pants. Right?


I go this one too, because i liked the bracelet length sleeves. Initially I was going to remove the shoulder pads, but so glad I didn't. They look great once I got used to the new silhouette...


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the shoulders on it and the ruching. It adds to the jacket’s character like the owl buttons !


----------



## argcdg

ladysarah said:


> I go this one too, because i liked the bracelet length sleeves. Initially I was going to remove the shoulder pads, but so glad I didn't. They look great once I got used to the new silhouette...


Oh, I am in great company then!  I'm fine with the shoulder pads - they aren't as big as the ones in some of the other jackets, and I have narrow shoulders.  I love this sleeve length - I push up the sleeves in all my jackets anyway.


----------



## pigleto972001

Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it’s up there in price !


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952525
> 
> 
> I think it’s up there in price !


I've seen this jacket in these colours and in a peach Tweed. I think they are about £6k if I am not wrong.


----------



## luckylove

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952525
> 
> 
> I think it’s up there in price !



I would love to see this one IRL. It is not a classic shape but the tweed looks like it could be stunning. I am curious about this piece and if it was done in additional shapes. I am going to investigate with my SA and see what I can find out. Thanks for the photo! If I find out exact price and additional info, I will let you all know!


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You ooo beautiful, I love the pink jacket on you.





pigleto972001 said:


> Great outfit !!! Now sorrry I missed the Seoul jacket. What was I doing then and prefall 2015?! Haha. I missed a chunk of chanel history.





Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!! It’s perfect for your skin tone and climate. Great find!



Thank you ladies   That's very sweet.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952525
> 
> 
> I think it’s up there in price !


This is gorgeous.  I think the hood would be limiting for me for styling options, but it does make it more unique.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree, I love the colors.  I am already thinking if they could remove the hood. Not sure what that would leave for the neckline. The buttons are gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

luckylove said:


> I would love to see this one IRL. It is not a classic shape but the tweed looks like it could be stunning. I am curious about this piece and if it was done in additional shapes. I am going to investigate with my SA and see what I can find out. Thanks for the photo! If I find out exact price and additional info, I will let you all know!


The tweeds used for this style is indeed really stunning. Pretty sure it's Fantasy Tweed and the weave is loose and includes what looks like gauze ribbon so one may need to be careful of it catching. I am hesitant also because of the large silver half globe buttons which look plain to me.


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952525
> 
> 
> I think it’s up there in price !


I saw it at the boutique today, it's really pretty and a pretty price as well. £8960.  There is a similar dress version as well.


----------



## 911snowball

Thanks luckylove- if you find any info on alternative shapes for this tweed, it would be much appreciated. Cannot justify a hood on a Chanel jacket under any circumstances, especially at this  price point! Pink is my color and the buttons in combination with the tweed are really drawing me in!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back.
> I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.
> View attachment 3952122
> 
> View attachment 3952123
> 
> View attachment 3952124


Looks just beautiful especially with your coloring.


----------



## luckylove

kpai said:


> I saw it at the boutique today, it's really pretty and a pretty price as well. £8960.  There is a similar dress version as well.



Oh dear! That is up there!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Looks just beautiful especially with your coloring.


Thank you GC, I had a hard time pairing it at first, but this shade of pink seems to go well with dark grey and bronze/nude, I am hesitant to pair with pastels or white, especially in a work setting.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Has anyone seen this one ? Think it’s pretty. Has a hood. I saw it on a mannequin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952525
> 
> 
> I think it’s up there in price !



I saw this in Bal Harbour, it’s a beautiful tweed but I hate the hood!


----------



## pigleto972001

Targeting rich young ladies !  I guess the hood could be removed but ...


----------



## chaneljewel

Nice tweed and colors but the hood?   Why?  Some pieces just shouldn’t have a hood!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back.
> I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.
> View attachment 3952122
> 
> View attachment 3952123
> 
> View attachment 3952124


This would also  be pretty for summer with white jeans or a light denim skirt and flat brown leather sandals.


----------



## argcdg

chaneljewel said:


> Nice tweed and colors but the hood?   Why?  Some pieces just shouldn’t have a hood!!


I can just imagine explaining to the Mr. why I needed a $10k tweed hoodie.


----------



## ari

I have some pictures of the hood jacket 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I saw a picture on IG from close up it’s beautiful lesage! 
I’ll see if I can find it again.
The cut is strange for me, but I’m sure some ladies can rock it!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you GC, I had a hard time pairing it at first, but this shade of pink seems to go well with dark grey and bronze/nude, I am hesitant to pair with pastels or white, especially in a work setting.


I have always liked pink with navy blue or ivory.   It is such a pretty pink!


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> This would also  be pretty for summer with white jeans or a light denim skirt and flat brown leather sandals.





gracekelly said:


> I have always liked pink with navy blue or ivory.   It is such a pretty pink!



These ideas are helpful. Thanks.
I don’t really wear jeans or denim, but a white/cream pairing would be nice in the summer and I have a couple of ecru skirts that will be a good match. GK, I love the navy idea, since I can wear this combo now. I also have the velvet cosmo pants in a brownish-goldish color that might work.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> I have some pictures of the hood jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953153
> View attachment 3953154
> 
> I saw a picture on IG from close up it’s beautiful lesage!
> I’ll see if I can find it again.
> The cut is strange for me, but I’m sure some ladies can rock it!



The tweed is gorgeous on the hooded cropped jacket, but this shape will not be flattering on many, maybe very young women and bloggers can pull it off.
The other jacket is gorgeous, I love the shape actually, very dramatic but I’m not sure how the loose ribbons will wear. Almost certainly I won’t buy it, but I would wear the heck out of it if someone brought it home for me and I didn’t have to worry about the practicality.


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> The tweed is gorgeous on the hooded cropped jacket, but this shape will not be flattering on many, maybe very young women and bloggers can pull it off.
> The other jacket is gorgeous, I love the shape actually, very dramatic but I’m not sure how the loose ribbons will wear. Almost certainly I won’t buy it, but I would wear the heck out of it if someone brought it home for me and I didn’t have to worry about the practicality.



I’m certain you can pull it off! But one needs the lifestyle to match [emoji16] 
The long jacket is beautiful, but so unpractical, but I love with the white skirt!
We are twins on the pink Seoul jacket, it’s one of my favorites! It looks great on you. Strange I prefer it with skirts and dresses. I wore it however with beige pants. It looks perfect with beige and cream. I also have the brown velvet Cosmopolite pants, but I personally prefer the pink with lighter contrast. 
Navy will look good and professional with the pink. 
Here some pictures of the hoodie 




It’s not that boxy and shapeless as I thought.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> I’m certain you can pull it off! But one needs the lifestyle to match [emoji16]
> The long jacket is beautiful, but so unpractical, but I love with the white skirt!
> We are twins on the pink Seoul jacket, it’s one of my favorites! It looks great on you. Strange I prefer it with skirts and dresses. I wore it however with beige pants. It looks perfect with beige and cream. I also have the brown velvet Cosmopolite pants, but I personally prefer the pink with lighter contrast.
> Navy will look good and professional with the pink.
> Here some pictures of the hoodie
> View attachment 3953256
> 
> View attachment 3953257
> 
> It’s not that boxy and shapeless as I thought.



Nice ideas Ari. Maybe I am trying the wrong skirts. Perhaps a more tailored skirt would be a good match. I think I have seen some members wear it with the white robot skirt but I only have the black. Maybe it would be nice with the trumpet hem ritz ecru skirt that we have.
I don’t think my clients would be amused if I show up in a tweed hoodie, but it would be very fun for off duty time if one has the lifestyle for it. I don’t. It looks more slimming in the mod shot than expected, but the woman looks petite. Will it make others look short waisted? I am interested to see if it will be more of a cropped look or hit right at the waist when taller members try it on.


----------



## kpai

Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> I’m certain you can pull it off! But one needs the lifestyle to match [emoji16]
> The long jacket is beautiful, but so unpractical, but I love with the white skirt!
> We are twins on the pink Seoul jacket, it’s one of my favorites! It looks great on you. Strange I prefer it with skirts and dresses. I wore it however with beige pants. It looks perfect with beige and cream. I also have the brown velvet Cosmopolite pants, but I personally prefer the pink with lighter contrast.
> Navy will look good and professional with the pink.
> Here some pictures of the hoodie
> View attachment 3953256
> 
> View attachment 3953257
> 
> It’s not that boxy and shapeless as I thought.


Actually - that is adorable. The best update I ve seen for a long time. Beautiful colours.


----------



## suziez

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


Love this jacket.  So fresh and not so pastely, if you know what i mean.


----------



## chaneljewel

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


Love too!


----------



## Tykhe

ari said:


> I have some pictures of the hood jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953153
> View attachment 3953154
> 
> I saw a picture on IG from close up it’s beautiful lesage!
> I’ll see if I can find it again.
> The cut is strange for me, but I’m sure some ladies can rock it!


  I love the purple jacket! Loved it since I saw it in the runway show but would not buy such an impractical jacket full price. I hope it makes it to sale! The color is so beautiful and girly.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the fidget spinner buttons ! Oooh I spy the ritz puffer jackets in the background. Loved those. Didn’t like the price so much [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> very nice. Do you find these tweeds to be rather too warm though?


It fits Hong Kong winter perfectly. And it is actually lighter than it looks. The silk lining is semi transparent. It is really cold in these few days so I even need to put an oversized down jacket on top.


----------



## Nancy Wong

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


It is beautiful!


----------



## argcdg

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


I loved this one in the photo but I'm long-waisted and it didn't fit me at all.  The white version looked amazing on Snowball and Miss Argile (I think) - you can look at mod pics a few pages back!


----------



## periogirl28

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.



I actually love this a lot. If I didn't have any Navy Chanel jackets I would get it. The cut is perfect and I think it is close to the classic. The tailor is checking if the back can be shortened but yhis is iffy because it is considerd a design alteration. Do try it on and see if the magic happens.


----------



## periogirl28

Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the navy plaid is pretty but wish it was more navy and less plaid  the fringe at the Hem and the asymmetric hem bothered me a bit though the white cruise jacket has the same hem 

I just love the hooded tweed jacket. It’s just a fun piece. I wish I had a large money tree !!!


----------



## ari

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.



I think it’s classic with a twist. It’s four seasons I think. Depending where you live. For me the black Paris Rome can not be worn in the summer.



periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!



Both are beautiful and unique!  Depends on your life style. I can incorporate the first in my lifestyle, the second would be more difficult, but the lesage is so pretty!

At last the first outing of my fringe Cosmopolite jacket [emoji16]


----------



## kpai

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


The lilac is really pretty on you.


----------



## kpai

ari said:


> I think it’s classic with a twist. It’s four seasons I think. Depending where you live. For me the black Paris Rome can not be worn in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful and unique!  Depends on your life style. I can incorporate the first in my lifestyle, the second would be more difficult, but the lesage is so pretty!
> 
> At last the first outing of my fringe Cosmopolite jacket [emoji16]
> View attachment 3953616


you looked amazing in this jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

I really love the fringe jacket ! It’s so pretty !!

The app said black and white for the white cruise suit. Does it come in black too? 




If so could be a good summer option for a black jacket.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


the best update on a classic chanel jacket. I think its wonderful how Karl kept the essence but created an update with an edge adding the hood. I would have thought it a ridiculous idea, but it really works! I am going to try it on because its haunting me.  I am very much one for practical purchases but occasionally one has to throw caution to the wind...


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> the best update on a classic chanel jacket. I think its wonderful how Karl kept the essence but created an update with an edge adding the hood. I would have thought it a ridiculous idea, but it really works! I am going to try it on because its haunting me.  I am very much one for practical purchases but occasionally one has to throw caution to the wind...


Get your wallet ready...


----------



## periogirl28

kpai said:


> The lilac is really pretty on you.


Thank you. DH thinks so too and that is really saying something.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Get your wallet ready...


 I know the prices are shocking. But I very rarely indulge.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> These ideas are helpful. Thanks.
> I don’t really wear jeans or denim, but a white/cream pairing would be nice in the summer and I have a couple of ecru skirts that will be a good match. GK, I love the navy idea, since I can wear this combo now. I also have the velvet cosmo pants in a brownish-goldish color that might work.


I forgot to mention any color in the wine/burgundy family.   If you want to channel the Easter bunny there is always purple.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


I prefer the lilac in style. The hooded one is just too busy a plaid for me. I could live with the hood as it is kind of fun.


----------



## klynneann

kpai said:


> The lilac is really pretty on you.


Oh, I just love this!


----------



## gracekelly

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


I had a very quick look at it and my first thought was that the fabric looked delicate and therefore it a workhorse jacket. If you had to return the black then you should give it a good look apropos of wearability.


----------



## gracekelly

kpai said:


> The lilac is really pretty on you.


Looks great and the blouse is fab❤️


----------



## pigleto972001

The hood is so big too. Couldn’t they have made a non hooded version and slashed the price by oh 4k? I hope someone here gets it. It’s so fun. Enabling ON!


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> I think the navy plaid is pretty but wish it was more navy and less plaid  the fringe at the Hem and the asymmetric hem bothered me a bit though the white cruise jacket has the same hem
> 
> I just love the hooded tweed jacket. It’s just a fun piece. I wish I had a large money tree !!!



Maybe those are the things that was my concerns as well.


----------



## kpai

Thanks everyone for your opinions.  Its  a  such hard decision, will have to dwell on it a bit longer.......


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> I’m certain you can pull it off! But one needs the lifestyle to match [emoji16]
> The long jacket is beautiful, but so unpractical, but I love with the white skirt!
> We are twins on the pink Seoul jacket, it’s one of my favorites! It looks great on you. Strange I prefer it with skirts and dresses. I wore it however with beige pants. It looks perfect with beige and cream. I also have the brown velvet Cosmopolite pants, but I personally prefer the pink with lighter contrast.
> Navy will look good and professional with the pink.
> Here some pictures of the hoodie
> View attachment 3953256
> 
> View attachment 3953257
> 
> It’s not that boxy and shapeless as I thought.


I feel the hooded jacket was shown pinned in the back in the second pic. I tried it on myself and it was not even close to being that fitted.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


Periogirl, perfect timing! Thanks for sharing those pics as I am likely to get the lavender jacket tomorrow. It looks very fresh on you, I love it!


----------



## pinkorchid20

kpai said:


> Thanks everyone for your opinions.  Its  a  such hard decision, will have to dwell on it a bit longer.......


kpai, the navy jacket is stunning. I had tried the multicoloured version but in the end decided against it since I felt it was not classic enough and didn't justify the price. Some of the fringe was already coming off - the seamstress could have removed it but then it would have been even shorter than it already was. If you are in love with the fringe and are not bothered by the price, go for it.


----------



## pigleto972001

It depends if you love it at the end of the day. I think the cream version is more classic. They def will be great for the spring and summer and even perhaps year round


----------



## kpai

pinkorchid20 said:


> kpai, the navy jacket is stunning. I had tried the multicoloured version but in the end decided against it since I felt it was not classic enough and didn't justify the price. Some of the fringe was already coming off - the seamstress could have removed it but then it would have been even shorter than it already was. If you are in love with the fringe and are not bothered by the price, go for it.


Thank you so much for letting me know that the fringes are already falling off, I think I am going to pass on it.  It's a bit pricy for pre-collection jackets,  usually the pre- collection prices are more friendly.


----------



## pinkorchid20

kpai said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know that the fringes are already falling off, I think I am going to pass on it. I had so much problems with the Paris/Rome jacket and I don't want another one of those.


I didn't want to talk you out of it. It may just have been the one that I tried. When I came out of the dressing room, my better half already looked at me like "there's something off". I loved the jacket and told myself I could just cut it off. But in the end there were several reasons, including the loose fringe, for me not to buy it. But again, this might just have been my jacket and the other lovely ladies who purchased it seem to be very happy with it.


----------



## luckylove

pinkorchid20 said:


> I didn't want to talk you out of it. It may just have been the one that I tried. When I came out of the dressing room, my better half already looked at me like "there's something off". I loved the jacket and told myself I could just cut it off. But in the end there were several reasons, including the loose fringe, for me not to buy it. But again, this might just have been my jacket and the other lovely ladies who purchased it seem to be very happy with it.



I have to check mine to see if the fringes are coming out... When I  tried it at the boutique, I didn't notice that happening. Thanks for letting us know it could be a concern.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


Wow, you look great in these, I actually really love the hooded jacket on you.  It is so much more flattering than expected.  Do you have a side view of this one?  Is it more boxy from the side?  Very interesting.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just tried zooming in - the thread that is a bit longer and sticking out just came off. Another one was longer as well and I just wanted to "test" it - it easily came off as well. Again, might just have been this one - maybe it was not woven in properly.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> I think it’s classic with a twist. It’s four seasons I think. Depending where you live. For me the black Paris Rome can not be worn in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful and unique!  Depends on your life style. I can incorporate the first in my lifestyle, the second would be more difficult, but the lesage is so pretty!
> 
> At last the first outing of my fringe Cosmopolite jacket [emoji16]
> View attachment 3953616


Ari, you look incredible in this jacket.  I love the whole look.  You make it look like lovely work wear and not just a special occasion piece, that is really inspiring.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Wow, you look great in these, I actually really love the hooded jacket on you.  It is so much more flattering than expected.  Do you have a side view of this one?  Is it more boxy from the side?  Very interesting.


Thanks! I am sorry I didn't take a side view but it's a loose, slightly flared fit. I could wear it out of the store, as is.


----------



## cafecreme15

What do you all think of this vintage pink blazer from Poshmark? I believe it is from 95C.  Is this too risky? It's giving me shades of nostalgia for the pink and tulle Cuba blazer I regrettably passed on at the sale this past summer...
https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-vintage-pink-Blazer-size-2-5a679491739d4832e5edd61b


----------



## chaneljewel

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3953570
> View attachment 3953571
> 
> 
> Having a lot of trouble deciding on all these jackets. I hope these mod pics will help someone. The Lilac Tweed and the Hood jacket. None are mine, yet!


What are the prices of each?


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> I think it’s classic with a twist. It’s four seasons I think. Depending where you live. For me the black Paris Rome can not be worn in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful and unique!  Depends on your life style. I can incorporate the first in my lifestyle, the second would be more difficult, but the lesage is so pretty!
> 
> At last the first outing of my fringe Cosmopolite jacket [emoji16]
> View attachment 3953616


❤️


----------



## pinkorchid20

chaneljewel said:


> What are the prices of each?


In Europe it's €5k for the lavender and €10k for the hoodie. Would imagine $ prices to be similar.


----------



## pinkorchid20

cafecreme15 said:


> What do you all think of this vintage pink blazer from Poshmark? I believe it is from 95C.  Is this too risky? It's giving me shades of nostalgia for the pink and tulle Cuba blazer I regrettably passed on at the sale this past summer...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-vintage-pink-Blazer-size-2-5a679491739d4832e5edd61b


I have a sweet spot for the colourful vintage 90's pieces. I think it is beautiful and very on trend (again). I would go for it, combined casually with jeans and t-shirt or even with a white ruched blouse and cigarette pants for a more sophisticated look.


----------



## pigleto972001

I really like it actually better than the Cuba blazer. Very cute.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks all! Do you think $525 is a fair price for it?


----------



## pinkorchid20

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks all! Do you think $525 is a fair price for it?


If the condition is as described, I think it is fair. Maybe you can ask if she'd be ok to go below the 500 mark. This is what I'd pay as a max for 90s vintage. You can surely get cheaper ones (I scored one for 350$ in great condition) but these are not always timeless cuts or at least ones requiring major alterations. I've also seen jackets in the 2500$ range, so it all comes down on the model and colour you love. What do you anticipate to be the cost per wear?


----------



## Genie27

Ask them for measurements if possible. Armpit to armpit, waist, shoulders, sleeve length and length. Even that is a bit of a crap shoot, but at least you will know if it's way off.

Is it returnable if it doesn't fit?

It's a pretty colour and a classic shape.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> What do you all think of this vintage pink blazer from Poshmark? I believe it is from 95C.  Is this too risky? It's giving me shades of nostalgia for the pink and tulle Cuba blazer I regrettably passed on at the sale this past summer...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-vintage-pink-Blazer-size-2-5a679491739d4832e5edd61b


Pass.  The ad says faded at the top of the shoulders and lapels so how do you feel about that?. Too much money for it anyway.  Shouldn't be more than 200-250.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Pass.  The ad says faded at the top of the shoulders and lapels so how do you feel about that?. Too much money for it anyway.  Shouldn't be more than 200-250.


Good catch - didn't read the description properly/had assumed she had taken care of it as noted. In that case, agree it is too expensive.


----------



## Nancy Wong

cafecreme15 said:


> What do you all think of this vintage pink blazer from Poshmark? I believe it is from 95C.  Is this too risky? It's giving me shades of nostalgia for the pink and tulle Cuba blazer I regrettably passed on at the sale this past summer...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-vintage-pink-Blazer-size-2-5a679491739d4832e5edd61b


It is a good price!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Pass.  The ad says faded at the top of the shoulders and lapels so how do you feel about that?. Too much money for it anyway.  Shouldn't be more than 200-250.


Oh I didn't check it as careful as you. But I didn't know that the price could go so low.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Oh I didn't check it as careful as you. But I didn't know that the price could go so low.


In Europe (and without the massive margin the consignment sites often add on top), I would say anything between 200 and 600 for mid 90s jackets (with those incredible exceptions where people try to rip off). But that is just based on my observations, gut feeling and what I would pay for it, depending on age, condition and model. You need to take into consideration that you need to add the cost of potential alterations on top. Same for potential cleaning. Also, some materials shed a bit and you can never really guess if it has softened or not, if it smells etc. I'm willing to pay more if I can send back. From private sellers, it might be a completely different discussion. In the end it all comes down to what you personally are comfortable with paying for the specific jacket and how much you love it.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Oh I didn't check it as careful as you. But I didn't know that the price could go so low.


This jacket is 23 years old!


----------



## Love Of My Life

cafecreme15 said:


> What do you all think of this vintage pink blazer from Poshmark? I believe it is from 95C.  Is this too risky? It's giving me shades of nostalgia for the pink and tulle Cuba blazer I regrettably passed on at the sale this past summer...
> https://poshmark.com/listing/AUTHENTIC-CHANEL-vintage-pink-Blazer-size-2-5a679491739d4832e5edd61b



The style is really nice but with fading on the shoulder I'd put my money towards a jacket in better condition, JMO


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks for the opinions everyone! I agree that $525 is a little high for this. She just lowered the price from $650 so maybe if I wait around more she will drop the price again. I asked her to add a couple of more photos of the jacket in natural light so I could get a better idea of the fading, and it doesn’t look all terrible to me... I’m pretty torn!

And genie, unfortunately it is not returnable if it doesn’t fit. The only reason an item can be returned on Poshmark is if there was some sort of misrepresentation as to the actual condition of the item.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> This jacket is 23 years old!



Almost as old as I am! [emoji85]


----------



## pigleto972001

Can you show us the fading ?

You’re a youngun !!!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

This is the picture she posted specifically of the shoulder area. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also asked her to post a photo of the tag, since I took a page from @nancy Wong’s book and realized how useful it can be for authenticating. The tag (and the missing part) worries me more than the fading actually. Did the tags actually say “Chanel boutique” in the 90s?? Seems a little suspicious to this newbie.

View attachment 3954145


----------



## cafecreme15

In case that last attachment of the picture of the tag didn’t work


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks for the opinions everyone! I agree that $525 is a little high for this. She just lowered the price from $650 so maybe if I wait around more she will drop the price again. I asked her to add a couple of more photos of the jacket in natural light so I could get a better idea of the fading, and it doesn’t look all terrible to me... I’m pretty torn!
> 
> And genie, unfortunately it is not returnable if it doesn’t fit. The only reason an item can be returned on Poshmark is if there was some sort of misrepresentation as to the actual condition of the item.


She was very careful not to show the areas of fade.  Hopefully, she will in new pictures, but in natural light, the fading may not appear as bad as it would in lower light.

Chanel Boutique is appropriate for the age of the jacket.  I am wondering about the lining.  How does she know that this is 95C? Or the size?   Info tag is missing. It was cut out of the jacket.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> She was very careful not to show the areas of fade.  Hopefully, she will in new pictures, but in natural light, the fading may not appear as bad as it would in lower light.
> 
> Chanel Boutique is appropriate for the age of the jacket.  I am wondering about the lining.



Yeah, me too. Here is a better picture. 




She is also insisting on taking the transaction off Poshmark to Venmo, which I won’t do because 1) it is against forum rules and I am a top ranked seller so I don’t want to do anything to jeopardize my status there, and 2) that might  circumvent the authentication process Posh does for items over $500, and 3) I’m screwed and unprotected if it were to get lost in the mail or she never shipped it. So if she won’t sell on the platform, then it’s a no regardless. Haven’t tested how rigid she is on that yet.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Yeah, me too. Here is a better picture.
> View attachment 3954149
> View attachment 3954150
> 
> 
> She is also insisting on taking the transaction off Poshmark to Venmo, which I won’t do because 1) it is against forum rules and I am a top ranked seller so I don’t want to do anything to jeopardize my status there, and 2) that might  circumvent the authentication process Posh does for items over $500, and 3) I’m screwed and unprotected if it were to get lost in the mail or she never shipped it. So if she won’t sell on the platform, then it’s a no regardless. Haven’t tested how rigid she is on that yet.


I think you can do better, but it is your call.


----------



## cafecreme15

And @gracekelly the listing says she bought it out of a closet of a woman who had it “authenticated and preserved.” Maybe she told her it was a size 2 (aka 34? 36?). That’s a good question. When I first asked her when the jacket was from she originally said she thought the late 70s or 80s. I knew that was wrong so I said I think it’s from the mid-90s, maybe 96. Then she did more research and said she found it was from 95C.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I think you can do better, but it is your call.



I think you are probably right. I’m going to take the wait and see approach and see if she lowers the price significantly and is willing to sell on the platform as the rules proscribe.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I wore the pink Seoul Cruise jacket today with Stella McCartney waxed pants with buttons up the back.
> I rarely wear pants, but this little jacket calls for them.
> View attachment 3952122
> 
> View attachment 3952123
> 
> View attachment 3952124


Soooo jealous!!! This is one of my most desired!!! I ran into it last year? While traveling but it was in a size 40 and thought too big to size down in this style so I sadly had to pass. Was willing to pay full price but I guess not meant to be.  This is such a classic versatile all seasons jacket - perfection and so very special in pink! Super lucky!!!!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> I have some pictures of the hood jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953153
> View attachment 3953154
> 
> I saw a picture on IG from close up it’s beautiful lesage!
> I’ll see if I can find it again.
> The cut is strange for me, but I’m sure some ladies can rock it!


Oh no... this hooded jacket is one that makes me want to buy it. Totally erase my memory of how much it cost and then wear it with like everything from sweatpants to shorts and pretend I also don’t know my own age, and live obliviously happily. But unfortunately my bank account is not agreeing with me


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> Soooo jealous!!! This is one of my most desired!!! I ran into it last year? While traveling but it was in a size 40 and thought too big to size down in this style so I sadly had to pass. Was willing to pay full price but I guess not meant to be.  This is such a classic versatile all seasons jacket - perfection and so very special in pink! Super lucky!!!!



Thank you! When I got this there were a few sizes left located in Japan. I just checked and only a 40 is left now and it is full price still (higher than US prices too).
I was lucky that Karenaellen hooked me up with a wonderful tailor who perfected the slim fit that I wanted.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> These ideas are helpful. Thanks.
> I don’t really wear jeans or denim, but a white/cream pairing would be nice in the summer and I have a couple of ecru skirts that will be a good match. GK, I love the navy idea, since I can wear this combo now. I also have the velvet cosmo pants in a brownish-goldish color that might work.


It would be so gorgeous with a floral dress too


----------



## pigleto972001

Vanana said:


> Soooo jealous!!! This is one of my most desired!!! I ran into it last year? While traveling but it was in a size 40 and thought too big to size down in this style so I sadly had to pass. Was willing to pay full price but I guess not meant to be.  This is such a classic versatile all seasons jacket - perfection and so very special in pink! Super lucky!!!!



Was it full price ?? I’m a 40

[emoji848][emoji848][emoji38]


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> It would be so gorgeous with a floral dress too



I thought so too, but I tried it with a navy floral dress and they did not blend together very well.  It was a long boho flowing silk dress, so maybe a lighter color or more structured silhouette would be a better match.


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> I think the navy plaid is pretty but wish it was more navy and less plaid  the fringe at the Hem and the asymmetric hem bothered me a bit though the white cruise jacket has the same hem
> 
> I just love the hooded tweed jacket. It’s just a fun piece. I wish I had a large money tree !!!


I join you in the hooded pink jacket love and pray for money tree


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Was it full price ?? I’m a 40
> 
> [emoji848][emoji848][emoji38]



About $6000 USD
That sounds like a bargain with current prices!


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> the best update on a classic chanel jacket. I think its wonderful how Karl kept the essence but created an update with an edge adding the hood. I would have thought it a ridiculous idea, but it really works! I am going to try it on because its haunting me.  I am very much one for practical purchases but occasionally one has to throw caution to the wind...


Love it too.. the price is the only thing stopping me


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> About $6000 USD
> That sounds like a bargain with current prices!



Oooh nooooo! Well after Paris Rome and Salzburg I need to finish the trifecta of full priced older jackets LOL. Haha. Just kidding. Sadly. Heh.


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Was it full price ?? I’m a 40
> 
> [emoji848][emoji848][emoji38]


Full price but that was about a year ago NM at the la Cantera San Antonio I think


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Oooh nooooo! Well after Paris Rome and Salzburg I need to finish the trifecta of full priced older jackets LOL. Haha. Just kidding. Sadly. Heh.


I got the Paris Rome at a bargain during travel at 4K+ish but it started my Chanel RTW obsession so it really so the most expensive item like... ever  

I feel you and understand the saltzberg  it’s not your fault.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> In Europe (and without the massive margin the consignment sites often add on top), I would say anything between 200 and 600 for mid 90s jackets (with those incredible exceptions where people try to rip off). But that is just based on my observations, gut feeling and what I would pay for it, depending on age, condition and model. You need to take into consideration that you need to add the cost of potential alterations on top. Same for potential cleaning. Also, some materials shed a bit and you can never really guess if it has softened or not, if it smells etc. I'm willing to pay more if I can send back. From private sellers, it might be a completely different discussion. In the end it all comes down to what you personally are comfortable with paying for the specific jacket and how much you love it.


Thanks for letting me know. I found that the price on eBay can be very expensive. And those I found pretty cheap they don't usually ship oversea. Vestiaire is expensive too. I found that they'd rather keep a stock for a few years but still not willing to drop to a more reasonable price. It is the one which I like:


----------



## pigleto972001

Vanana said:


> Full price but that was about a year ago NM at the la Cantera San Antonio I think



NM?? Oh forget it LOL. They won’t mark it down. [emoji38]


----------



## Laura MBB

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.





ari said:


> I think it’s classic with a twist. It’s four seasons I think. Depending where you live. For me the black Paris Rome can not be worn in the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful and unique!  Depends on your life style. I can incorporate the first in my lifestyle, the second would be more difficult, but the lesage is so pretty!
> 
> At last the first outing of my fringe Cosmopolite jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3953616


Beautiful outfit!


kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.


This jacket is beautiful and would coordinate with lots of items for travel...


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> NM?? Oh forget it LOL. They won’t mark it down. [emoji38]


Tell me about it!!


----------



## chanel76

kpai said:


> Hi all, I am thinking about getting this jacket but I’m not 100% convinced. What do you guys think? It’s a classic cut, 2 pockets instead of 4. It’s shorter in front than the back.  I had to return my Paris/Rome due to pilling.  Can this be kind of a clsssic that’s as timeless as Paris/Rome? Or should I wait to see what other jackets comes through for fall/ winter 18. Thank you for your opinions.



I am also considering this jacket as it’s a lovely classic cut and the multi-coloured one is so light, perfect for the tropical climate. But I am hesitant for 2 reasons - the fringe (I think it takes away from the classic look) and the buttons. 

The buttons feel like they are made from very light-weight plastic. Nothing like the spectacular Cruise owl buttons or lionheads from Ritz. I think it says something when the husband says that the buttons feel cheap for a Chanel jacket and that I should change out the buttons if I get it! ☹️


----------



## pigleto972001

One of my SAs hates the buttons too. They don’t look like they belong on a 5k plus jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

dharma said:


> Congrats on your finds! I love this one and the pink is glorious!
> To fix the loose threads, definitely do not cut. Get a small crochet hook and slip it into and under the tweed about an inch or so ( depending on the length of the pull) away from the pull.  Ease the hook towards the pulled thread, hook it, and gently pull the loose thread behind the weave, away from the source of the pull. Don’t pull hard and unhook it when it’s tucked in. Easy as pie. Steam the fabric to finish. Good luck!



I bought a crochet hook to try this and made one of my jackets look like new again. @dharma this was a life changing tip! Thank you!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my SAs hates the buttons too. They don’t look like they belong on a 5k plus jacket.


Couldn't agree more. And they are on the lavender/green jacket as well. Such a shame.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I found that the price on eBay can be very expensive. And those I found pretty cheap they don't usually ship oversea. Vestiaire is expensive too. I found that they'd rather keep a stock for a few years but still not willing to drop to a more reasonable price. It is the one which I like:


Dear, Vestiaire prices are up to the seller. And honestly, with the 30% commission they charge, I understand that people are not willing to throw their belongings out of the window for a bargain  Of course it happens (and I would certainly agree most older jackets there are much too expensive there!), but just slightly defending some sellers here


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear, Vestiaire prices are up to the seller. And honestly, with the 30% commission they charge, I understand that people are not willing to throw their belongings out of the window for a bargain  Of course it happens (and I would certainly agree most older jackets there are much too expensive there!), but just slightly defending some sellers here


Lol... I can understand it. The good thing is that they have a team to authenticate items there.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear, Vestiaire prices are up to the seller. And honestly, with the 30% commission they charge, I understand that people are not willing to throw their belongings out of the window for a bargain  Of course it happens (and I would certainly agree most older jackets there are much too expensive there!), but just slightly defending some sellers here


It was fast but just now when I was on the way home from work, I bought a jacket from Vestiaire! It was about $870. I don't know if it is a fair price but I don't think I could get it cheaper in Hong Kong reseller shops in this very good condition.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Lol... I can understand it. The good thing is that they have a team to authenticate items there.


I'd still send out stuff for authentication as they seem to pass through fakes as well...


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh I like those buttons. I had not seen a tag w handwriting before. Was it a sample jacket?


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh I like those buttons. I had not seen a tag w handwriting before. Was it a sample jacket?


Think all tags were handwritten before they had the normal ones we know (the switch must have been around 95 if I remember correctly).


----------



## pinkorchid20

@kpai - I saw the navy fringe today. The material is much more substantial and I much prefer this over the multicoloured as it holds the structure much better than the thinner coloured one. I also felt the fringe was not as easy to pull out


----------



## pigleto972001

This could be decent alternative once it comes out. I think this is black/navy/ivory. Looks like the buttons are clear w little circles. Maybe like rain drops? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




From spring runway.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I should neglect this and the RTW thread for a while  Would have ignored this jacket. Thanks, @pigleto972001 - need to take a closer look now when the collection hits stores.


----------



## pigleto972001

Different version same plaid


----------



## pinkorchid20

Massive shoulders?


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks a little like ground control shoulders  I like the other one. Just seems easier. The lining appears to be blue. I think it will also come in a white grey blue version from what I’ve heard. Around 6k.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I agree. Grey blue sounds promising. Haven't even made my choices for Act1 and already looking forward to Spring/Summer. Where shall that end?!


----------



## 911snowball

pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, on the plaid jackets, my SA had mentioned to me when they were doing the buy that this plaid is really good. This is also one of the reasons I selected the ecru over the navy for my fringe jacket, I wanted to wait for this one.  I really like it- I am going for the first one.  After my excellent result from altering my gray ground control coat in the shoulders, they no longer scare me. They can be fixed.


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954746


Thanks for sharing today's outfit. What a unique piece and the combination with the cream coloured blouse is very elaborate - feminine and playful without being over the top. 
May I ask what you are planning to have altered?


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket and blouse. Have fun this afternoon   the plaid looks cute coming up too !


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh I like those buttons. I had not seen a tag w handwriting before. Was it a sample jacket?


I've heard from a Chanel jacket collector said anything before 1994, they were all with handwriting tags.


----------



## Nancy Wong

And just googled and found this article:

http://mimamochi.com/chanel-jacket-chronicles-part-3/

See the garment tag part.


----------



## 911snowball

Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is cool. I didn’t realize they had handwritten tags before.  thanks for the article. I had noticed the chain lately has been thicker than the prior ones a few years back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.



Lovely jacket on you


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.


I prefer softer shoulder pads too! It looks very nice on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

We have similar tastes


----------



## Pourquoipas

Cute jacket but only available in a larger size than mine and it runs big.  Should I find a smaller size? It’s a statement piece.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Pourquoipas said:


> We have similar tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954823


You ladies are so slim! Great jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.


Beautiful on you, really love it!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> We have similar tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954823


Wow. Fab piece.


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.


Yes, I can see that. Would have made the same alterations if I would have purchased it. Not conservative at all. I'm open for new and more adventurous cuts as long as it fits my body type and doesn't look ridiculously overdone. Although I like certain pictures of the jackets with exaggerated shoulders, I know this is not for everyday wear (and a regular job that is not in the fashion blogger scene). Very good choice, though. It is very flattering on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3954824
> 
> Cute jacket but only available in a larger size than mine and it runs big.  Should I find a smaller size? It’s a statement piece.



Love it !!! I’m biased as I got mine. I went down a size actually due to shoulders and cape. Mine is a 38. Went up on the skirt LOL. What did you think about the skirt?

Love the act 1 jacket on you too !


----------



## 911snowball

The white cruise skirt!! Pourquoipas you look terrific!  Love these looks on you.  Also loving those shoes, I have not seen them yet.
The detail on the heel is really nice.  May I ask how you found the fit of this skirt?  I have skipped breakfast and lunch today because I am afraid I will not be able to zip up this skirt at the boutique later!


----------



## pigleto972001

Snowball for me it’s like the robot. Quite high up top. I had to go up to a 42 for the skirt. I just hate being constricted ! I go 42 on their jeans and high waisted pants too.


----------



## kpai

pinkorchid20 said:


> @kpai - I saw the navy fringe today. The material is much more substantial and I much prefer this over the multicoloured as it holds the structure much better than the thinner coloured one. I also felt the fringe was not as easy to pull out


Thank you so much, I have decided to passed on the jacket.  I had a good look in my closet and I already have a few navy tweed jackets.  Also, I think if I am thinking this much about it, I must not love it that much.   Now, I've shifted my focus to the blouson jacket., light and airy.  I will pop in to the boutique next week to try it on.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Love it !!! I’m biased as I got mine. I went down a size actually due to shoulders and cape. Mine is a 38. Went up on the skirt LOL. What did you think about the skirt?
> 
> Love the act 1 jacket on you too !



Thank you Pigleto totally understand why you bought this jacket. I need to try one or two sizes down from this one to decide.
I love the skirt. Planned to size up for a tulip shape and it wasn’t available bigger. I’m just fine with my usual size. Feels more comfy than the cosmopolite and the robot as it’s a large high waistband. Will keep my weight on track for this [emoji38]

The zip is perfection!


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> The white cruise skirt!! Pourquoipas you look terrific!  Love these looks on you.  Also loving those shoes, I have not seen them yet.
> The detail on the heel is really nice.  May I ask how you found the fit of this skirt?  I have skipped breakfast and lunch today because I am afraid I will not be able to zip up this skirt at the boutique later!



Don’t worry, it runs true to size for me plus it isn’t to tight on the belly [emoji38]. It’s flattering, useful and I like the coated tweed. A no brainer.
The shoes are totally irresistible because of the big pearl, I got these for summer after the black version I bought a couple of weeks ago. Very comfortable despite a moderate heel. They beat my sling back love hands down.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Thank you Pigleto totally understand why you bought this jacket. I need to try one or two sizes down from this one to decide.
> I love the skirt. Planned to size up for a tulip shape and it wasn’t available bigger. I’m just fine with my usual size. Feels more comfy than the cosmopolite and the robot as it’s a large high waistband. Will keep my weight on track for this [emoji38]
> 
> The zip is perfection!



Ahhh wish I had gotten the skirt too. Later perhaps  the zip in back is very cute. Really liked as a suit but luckily I don’t need suits  the jacket is very cute. I hope you find it in the right size. It is more “reasonably priced”!


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Ahhh wish I had gotten the skirt too. Later perhaps  the zip in back is very cute. Really liked as a suit but luckily I don’t need suits  the jacket is very cute. I hope you find it in the right size. It is more “reasonably priced”!



True. It’s clearly tempting to have the suit. It has a cool sixties vibe. [emoji16][emoji848] But I’d need to try if it’s better in my usual size or one down.

I decided to get the fringe one because it’s a little more versatile and lightweight. It’s almost a cardigan and I plan to wear it closed on bare skin in summer.


----------



## pigleto972001

Think the ecru one is very nice too and great for summer. The white one is a bit longer in a size up but then the shoulders get big. It’s a trade off !


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Has anyone bought or tried this coat/jacket ?
Any thoughts on fit?


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> This could be decent alternative once it comes out. I think this is black/navy/ivory. Looks like the buttons are clear w little circles. Maybe like rain drops?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954673
> 
> 
> From spring runway.


Ooh love that.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

TankerToad said:


> Has anyone bought or tried this coat/jacket ?
> Any thoughts on fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955040



For people size negative 8 all the way up to zero 
It's just my thought. But I've got hips


----------



## pinkorchid20

TankerToad said:


> Has anyone bought or tried this coat/jacket ?
> Any thoughts on fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955040


Don‘t think this will hit stores before March. But it is beautiful.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> We have similar tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954823


Love this! Fits beautifully!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954746


Love this jacket.  Saw it on sale in Dublin and my DH loved it, but sadly they did not have my size.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.


Interesting how you are describing the shoulder pads.  This has been a complaint of mine for a long time so I am glad to see that I have company!  It isn't that I mind a strong shoulder, I just don't like it when they stick out too far as you describe.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Think all tags were handwritten before they had the normal ones we know (the switch must have been around 95 if I remember correctly).


I think you are right.  I was looking in my closet yesterday at a 96C and it wasn't handwritten.  I am pretty sure that I have one or two that are  handwritten and have to go and take a look.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3954824
> 
> Cute jacket but only available in a larger size than mine and it runs big.  Should I find a smaller size? It’s a statement piece.


You should at least try it in the smaller size to see what you think.  It is a cute jacket.

The shoes with the pearl are stunning!  I would give myself about 20 min before I cracked the pearl in half.*sigh*


----------



## ailoveresale

@Pourquoipas the jacket does run large, like pigleto I went a size down as well. The skirt I couldn’t zip up in my usual size, but I passed on it anyway. The plaid ecru one looks stunning on you! That jacket is tempting me but I’m trying to stay strong...


----------



## ailoveresale

I want to thank everyone again for encouraging me to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation. It is one of my favorites!


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s a classic !!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I want to thank everyone again for encouraging me to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation. It is one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3955393


This is my go-to jacket when I am just to spaced to come up with anything else lol!  It is also the PERFECT piece for travel because it packs so easily.


----------



## TankerToad

MaryAndDogs said:


> For people size negative 8 all the way up to zero
> It's just my thought. But I've got hips



Well I’m not in your targeted range but I’m hoping this this is gorgeous IRL......


----------



## baghag21

From IG.  Looks like a piece from the Waterfall collection.  I like the silhouette.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my SAs hates the buttons too. They don’t look like they belong on a 5k plus jacket.



Apparently they are special as they are made of casein protein or something similar! As long as they aren’t eatable


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954746



Always love this jacket! Twin on the lacy jumper. It’s very warm isn’t it?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This is my go-to jacket when I am just to spaced to come up with anything else lol!  It is also the PERFECT piece for travel because it packs so easily.



This can virtually be rolled into a handbag and come out in perfect shape. It’s perfect !


----------



## Nancy Wong

ailoveresale said:


> I want to thank everyone again for encouraging me to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation. It is one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3955393


It is my dream jacket！


----------



## nicole0612

Pourquoipas said:


> Apparently they are special as they are made of casein protein or something similar! As long as they aren’t eatable



So they are like cheese?! 
Thank you, this gave me a good laugh.
One of those things that make you wonder what they were thinking.
At least it’s vegetarian


----------



## baghag21

For owners of the ecru Salzburg jacket, is it a warm enough jacket on it’s own, over a turtle neck, for temperatures of 1 to 10 deg Celsius or will it require an overcoat?  It’s fairly thick and I am not sure it looks good under my cashmere coat.  Am packing for an impending trip and am seeking advise [emoji5].


----------



## luckylove

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3955619
> 
> 
> From IG.  Looks like a piece from the Waterfall collection.  I like the silhouette.



Wow! This tweed is stunning!


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3955619
> 
> 
> From IG.  Looks like a piece from the Waterfall collection.  I like the silhouette.



Love this!


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> I bought a crochet hook to try this and made one of my jackets look like new again. @dharma this was a life changing tip! Thank you!!


@dharma thanks for the tip!! I immediately printscreened your instructions and just ordered a set of Susan Bates crochet hooks on amazon - you rock! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> It was fast but just now when I was on the way home from work, I bought a jacket from Vestiaire! It was about $870. I don't know if it is a fair price but I don't think I could get it cheaper in Hong Kong reseller shops in this very good condition.


Hi there!!!  I love the colors on this jacket! Also I think we may have same jacket or at least from same collection but different material and color????  

Look my black tweed jacket with velvet trim and the camellia buttons side by side with yours for comparison!  I bought this preloved and then my chanel boutique seamstress alternated it to fit me better by adjusting the shoulders to less round and sharper, straigher fitted arms and tapered the body and waist so that it’s got a more fitted style to my body (but she did it all with a slight hand so it was not drastic and still have some of the original soft casual ease that I love it for). I love this jacket and the camellia buttons are TDF! Great price too got it at $600 and it’s absolutely perfect condition! My first preloved


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Looks a little like ground control shoulders  I like the other one. Just seems easier. The lining appears to be blue. I think it will also come in a white grey blue version from what I’ve heard. Around 6k.


Have a blue/multicolor tweed jacket (not chanel) with that twisty rope like edge style for the trim.  while it look sensational and fun -love!  - it does seem to be more prone to fraying. However that jacket was not chanel quality and I didn’t know any better then to be careful with it. But thought I’d show and share so that when you ladies see that jacket you can pay attention to that material and area to evaluate quality on your investment consideration


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954746


Oh this is in my most wanted list  looks wonderful on you!!!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> And just googled and found this article:
> 
> http://mimamochi.com/chanel-jacket-chronicles-part-3/
> 
> See the garment tag part.


And also the reason why you may see many authentic jackets before that time had the white part removed because they were quite big and bulky and can imagine after washing that tag part might not look too nice


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3954824
> 
> Cute jacket but only available in a larger size than mine and it runs big.  Should I find a smaller size? It’s a statement piece.


Lovely as always! Is this the famous white skirt with the “sexy zippers?”


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> This is my go-to jacket when I am just to spaced to come up with anything else lol!  It is also the PERFECT piece for travel because it packs so easily.


Classic of the classics


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> Hi there!!!  I love the colors on this jacket! Also I think we may have same jacket or at least from same collection but different material and color????
> 
> Look my black tweed jacket with velvet trim and the camellia buttons side by side with yours for comparison!  I bought this preloved and then my chanel boutique seamstress alternated it to fit me better by adjusting the shoulders to less round and sharper, straigher fitted arms and tapered the body and waist so that it’s got a more fitted style to my body (but she did it all with a slight hand so it was not drastic and still have some of the original soft casual ease that I love it for). I love this jacket and the camellia buttons are TDF! Great price too got it at $600 and it’s absolutely perfect condition! My first preloved
> View attachment 3955863
> 
> View attachment 3955864
> View attachment 3955865


They look cute together! Your price was even better as it is a iconic black jacket! Lucky you!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> They look cute together! Your price was even better as it is a iconic black jacket! Lucky you!


Just excited to see a cousin/almost twin?!  they really are lifetime investment timeless pieces


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> This is my go-to jacket when I am just to spaced to come up with anything else lol!  It is also the PERFECT piece for travel because it packs so easily.





Pourquoipas said:


> This can virtually be rolled into a handbag and come out in perfect shape. It’s perfect !



Yes I didn’t realize it before and wasn’t wearing it because I thought it was too delicate. Now I wear it all the time. And it goes with everything!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> Lovely as always! Is this the famous white skirt with the “sexy zippers?”



[emoji136]‍♀️it is.. golden zippers


----------



## argcdg

Pourquoipas said:


> Apparently they are special as they are made of casein protein or something similar! As long as they aren’t eatable


Soylent green . . .


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> For owners of the ecru Salzburg jacket, is it a warm enough jacket on it’s own, over a turtle neck, for temperatures of 1 to 10 deg Celsius or will it require an overcoat?  It’s fairly thick and I am not sure it looks good under my cashmere coat.  Am packing for an impending trip and am seeking advise [emoji5].



baghag, I wore it yesterday, it was 14 C, I felt comfortable, the sweater is thin wool, but if I put Cashmere one it would be warmer, you can always add a shawl. It’s warm as a coat. It’s too thick for under a coat for me, and I have removed the shoulder pads/I think it did have pads/


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3955619
> 
> 
> From IG.  Looks like a piece from the Waterfall collection.  I like the silhouette.



I love the shape, but the short sleeves in such thick material confuse me.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, it never ends!   Wearing and oldie but goodie today. The buttons and the detail on this jacket are incredible and I always get compliments when I wear it.  It is cold enough here to wear it today.  Ladies, give me strength, back to the boutique this afternoon for some retail therapy!  I need to do some minor alterations to my new ecru spring jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954746



This is still one of my favorites!


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3954772
> 
> Just switching out the shoulder pads to a slightly softer one.  From the back they are very pointy and stick out from the line of the jacket a bit.  Not so obvious from the front- recently the pads have been very aggressive in the jackets and I just like to soften them a bit. I am a bit older  and I tend to lean on the conservative side for the fit of my jackets.



This jacket looks great! I’m getting it too


----------



## ari

Pourquoipas said:


> We have similar tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954823


Love the jacket on you! 


Pourquoipas said:


> View attachment 3954824
> 
> Cute jacket but only available in a larger size than mine and it runs big.  Should I find a smaller size? It’s a statement piece.



PQP you rock that white suit! It’s made for you!


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Has anyone bought or tried this coat/jacket ?
> Any thoughts on fit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955040


I love this, it’s not very practical is it? 
I wonder what the price would be?


ailoveresale said:


> I want to thank everyone again for encouraging me to wear the Seoul LBJ without hesitation. It is one of my favorites!
> View attachment 3955393



Love the Seoul jackets! So simple and elegant!


----------



## ailoveresale

ari said:


> baghag, I wore it yesterday, it was 14 C, I felt comfortable, the sweater is thin wool, but if I put Cashmere one it would be warmer, you can always add a shawl. It’s warm as a coat. It’s too thick for under a coat for me, and I have removed the shoulder pads/I think it did have pads/
> View attachment 3956697



Wow, I love how you paired it with the sweater and sneakers! Such an elegant casual look!


----------



## baghag21

ari said:


> baghag, I wore it yesterday, it was 14 C, I felt comfortable, the sweater is thin wool, but if I put Cashmere one it would be warmer, you can always add a shawl. It’s warm as a coat. It’s too thick for under a coat for me, and I have removed the shoulder pads/I think it did have pads/
> View attachment 3956697



Thanks, Ari.  Good reminder re the shawl.  You look amazing, as always.  And the sneakers is everything!  Now I cannot wait to debut my Salzburg.

Love your blouse / sweater.  Perfect neckline for the Salzburg.  I will need to look for a similar blouse.  And yes, there are shoulder pads which can be considered quite big.


----------



## Nancy Wong

What do you think of buying preloved jackets without the product code tag? Do you against it or it is ok?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> This jacket looks great! I’m getting it too


Will you be getting the same colour combo? Would love to see how you style it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> What do you think of buying preloved jackets without the product code tag? Do you against it or it is ok?


Are you worried regarding authenticity? Vintage or recent?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> Wow, I love how you paired it with the sweater and sneakers! Such an elegant casual look!


I agree. Casual but elegant. Chanel's versatility is impressive. Wish I was comfortable in sneakers myself to recreate that look myself (with another jacket - unfortunately don't own that beauty).


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Are you worried regarding authenticity? Vintage or recent?


I am thinking of buying one denim tweed jacket from 2003. It is asking for at least $1200 everywhere including eBay (on eBay someone is selling for $2200 with the tag). I think the one I am considering is authentic. It still has the "Chanel" tag but without the size and code tag.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> I am thinking of buying one denim tweed jacket from 2003. It is asking for at least $1200 everywhere including eBay (on eBay someone is selling for $2200 with the tag). I think the one I am considering is authentic. It still has the "Chanel" tag but without the size and code tag.


I wouldn't worry about the tag in this case but rather about the price. I feel it is too much. If you have been eyeing this particular model for ages, it would of course be a different thing. But we all know there always is a new jacket we like just around the corner, so I'd wait or ask for a reduced price.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the tag in this case but rather about the price. I feel it is too much. If you have been eyeing this particular model for ages, it would of course be a different thing. But we all know there always is a new jacket we like just around the corner, so I'd wait or ask for a reduced price.


Thanks a lot! How much should be a fair price for a preloved jacket in very good condition? I just started collecting for one month, bought 3 with average $1000 each. In Hong Kong, preloved Chanel jackets in good condition could be very expensive. I can see the price on eBay has been increasing a lot too. So I am a bit confused in what is the right price.


----------



## argcdg

ari said:


> baghag, I wore it yesterday, it was 14 C, I felt comfortable, the sweater is thin wool, but if I put Cashmere one it would be warmer, you can always add a shawl. It’s warm as a coat. It’s too thick for under a coat for me, and I have removed the shoulder pads/I think it did have pads/
> View attachment 3956697


This is just the perfect casual look.  Do you mind if I ask where the trousers are from?  I know they’re just black pants but they are just the right cut and length!  Love the whole outfit on you.


----------



## ladysarah

If I may say so - you rock this! The trainers look so fresh & young with it.


ari said:


> baghag, I wore it yesterday, it was 14 C, I felt comfortable, the sweater is thin wool, but if I put Cashmere one it would be warmer, you can always add a shawl. It’s warm as a coat. It’s too thick for under a coat for me, and I have removed the shoulder pads/I think it did have pads/
> View attachment 3956697


----------



## birkinmary

Fantasy Tweed Jacket, the color is more accurate in the last pictures.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! How much should be a fair price for a preloved jacket in very good condition? I just started collecting for one month, bought 3 with average $1000 each. In Hong Kong, preloved Chanel jackets in good condition could be very expensive. I can see the price on eBay has been increasing a lot too. So I am a bit confused in what is the right price.



I don't think there is a "right price" for vintage or previous season jackets. There are classic jackets
that will always get a higher price.
Condition is a big consideration as well as if the jacket has been altered & that can determine the price.
There are jackets from previous collections that are still desirable & can fetch a high price.
If you are not buying them for resale purposes, buy what you love. Having a special jacket to me
is more interesting than a jacket at a "price" for the sake of a having a Chanel jacket, JMO
Here in NYC Chanel jackets in several resale shops can go for $$$
Happy hunting!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! How much should be a fair price for a preloved jacket in very good condition? I just started collecting for one month, bought 3 with average $1000 each. In Hong Kong, preloved Chanel jackets in good condition could be very expensive. I can see the price on eBay has been increasing a lot too. So I am a bit confused in what is the right price.


Agree with hotshot. I can't give you a price recommendation as it highly depends on what you are looking for and where you are looking for jackets. I think I previously mentioned what would be a range for me on vintage (say everything up to the year 2000). From 2000-2010, for me personally, it again depends on the model and how much I think the jacket is gonna work, but I wouldn't go further than 1000$. I always remember what those jackets' retail price was at that time plus the additional cost of altering and cleaning. It's a different thing when you can return them. In the end, it's completely up to you. However, no need to pile up on jackets in a rush  You just started collecting - why don't you visit a store, try on a couple of jackets to determine which cut works best for you. I think that could make hunting much easier for you.


----------



## ailoveresale

birkinmary said:


> Fantasy Tweed Jacket, the color is more accurate in the last pictures.



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Perhaps a thread should be started for those who want/need advice or authentication for pre-owned jackets.  I think this thread is more about showing what is out there in new stock, styling it and showing what is already in the wardrobe and styling that as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

baghag21 said:


> Thanks, Ari.  Good reminder re the shawl.  You look amazing, as always.  And the sneakers is everything!  Now I cannot wait to debut my Salzburg.
> 
> Love your blouse / sweater.  Perfect neckline for the Salzburg.  I will need to look for a similar blouse.  And yes, there are shoulder pads which can be considered quite big.



Ari you look awesome. I love the sweater under. Was that Salzburg too ? Mine doesn’t really have big pads but compared to ground control it wouldn’t haha. I’m waiting to get the double points before I wear mine. My SA has been out on leave. The wait is killing me lol. The sneakers are awesome too. 

Baghag glad you’re going to debut the jacket ! It’s so pretty


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Perhaps a thread should be started for those who want/need advice or authentication for pre-owned jackets.  I think this thread is more about showing what is out there in new stock, styling it and showing what is already in the wardrobe and styling that as well.



Agreed - I think we had a discussion when I revitalized the RTW thread that this one should be for styling advice and mod shots, truly a “how to wear” thread. Maybe the mods can create an “authenticate this chanel RTW” thread?


----------



## baghag21

ailoveresale said:


> Agreed - I think we had a discussion when I revitalized the RTW thread that this one should be for styling advice and mod shots, truly a “how to wear” thread. Maybe the mods can create an “authenticate this chanel RTW” thread?



Agree!  Thanks for suggesting.


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> Perhaps a thread should be started for those who want/need advice or authentication for pre-owned jackets.  I think this thread is more about showing what is out there in new stock, styling it and showing what is already in the wardrobe and styling that as well.



Agree x2!  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> Ari you look awesome. I love the sweater under. Was that Salzburg too ? Mine doesn’t really have big pads but compared to ground control it wouldn’t haha. I’m waiting to get the double points before I wear mine. My SA has been out on leave. The wait is killing me lol. The sneakers are awesome too.
> 
> Baghag glad you’re going to debut the jacket ! It’s so pretty



Pigleto .... Thanks!  I can’t wait to see your modelling pics of the Salzburg.  So happy you decided on it.  Beauty of Chanel is that some pieces truly stand the test of time.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Agree with hotshot. I can't give you a price recommendation as it highly depends on what you are looking for and where you are looking for jackets. I think I previously mentioned what would be a range for me on vintage (say everything up to the year 2000). From 2000-2010, for me personally, it again depends on the model and how much I think the jacket is gonna work, but I wouldn't go further than 1000$. I always remember what those jackets' retail price was at that time plus the additional cost of altering and cleaning. It's a different thing when you can return them. In the end, it's completely up to you. However, no need to pile up on jackets in a rush  You just started collecting - why don't you visit a store, try on a couple of jackets to determine which cut works best for you. I think that could make hunting much easier for you.


I will keep it in mind. Very helpful opinion. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!




Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:







So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon? 

Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]


----------



## Sunlitshadows

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741


Pqp, Nicole and I all tried this but found it an awkward length.  It looks great on a few others.  Height seems to be a factor.  Looks good on you!


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741


Looks good on you.  This would look great over black leather.


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741





Adore this on you 
(It’s been on my radar as well)
But it’s perfection on you !!!!!
Here is a photo of it on IG


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Looks good on you.  This would look great over black leather.


Agree with gracekelly. BBC, I wear this a lot with slim black pants and especially with skinny black leather pants. When worn very casually, I also combine a black leather jacket on top. Adds a nice contrast. I like it a lot on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks good on you BBC. Love the owl buttons too. 

June for sale seems so far away.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741



Very cute, I also tried this along with some other members and the consensus is that it is too short as a dress worn alone, but can work as a tunic over pants for some. It is adorable and very nicely priced but I am one who just couldn’t get it to look quite right. If you scroll back about a month there are some cute styling photos of one or two members who got this one.


----------



## birkinmary

ailoveresale said:


> Looks fabulous on you!


Thank you so much


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> Wow, I love how you paired it with the sweater and sneakers! Such an elegant casual look!


ailoveresale,Thank you, I love wearing sneakers during the weekend, although my feet are too big


baghag21 said:


> Thanks, Ari.  Good reminder re the shawl.  You look amazing, as always.  And the sneakers is everything!  Now I cannot wait to debut my Salzburg.
> 
> Love your blouse / sweater.  Perfect neckline for the Salzburg.  I will need to look for a similar blouse.  And yes, there are shoulder pads which can be considered quite big.


baghag, Thank you, I'm sure you'll look fantastic! please post pictures!


pinkorchid20 said:


> Will you be getting the same colour combo? Would love to see how you style it.


pinkorchid, I took the cream, I love light colors. what do you think about it?


birkinmary said:


> Fantasy Tweed Jacket, the color is more accurate in the last pictures.


birkinmary, gorgeous! love how it goes with the pants! and with that K - so special!


pigleto972001 said:


> Ari you look awesome. I love the sweater under. Was that Salzburg too ? Mine doesn’t really have big pads but compared to ground control it wouldn’t haha. I’m waiting to get the double points before I wear mine. My SA has been out on leave. The wait is killing me lol. The sneakers are awesome too.
> 
> Baghag glad you’re going to debut the jacket ! It’s so pretty


pigleto, Thank you! I don't think this sweater is Salsburg, but I do have the Salzburg one that is on the show under the jacket, it's much warmer, so I don't wear them together. This one I bought in the winter 2016 - im not sure which collection, but it could be Salzburg..
hope you can wear yours soon!


BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741


BBC, this dress is sooo nice, unfortunately too short for me!


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> This is just the perfect casual look.  Do you mind if I ask where the trousers are from?  I know they’re just black pants but they are just the right cut and length!  Love the whole outfit on you.


argcdg, Thank you! no, these are Chanel jeans in dark gray, and I had to turn them up a bit to get them shorter for the trainers.


ladysarah said:


> If I may say so - you rock this! The trainers look so fresh & young with it.


ladysarah, Thank you! so kind of you!


----------



## ari

@snowball, we are twins  I’m wearing today the Brassiere suit, thank you for reminding me how beautiful this jacket is!


I had to wear a cashmere sweater under, it’s still cold here.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> pinkorchid, I took the cream, I love light colors. what do you think about it?



I wanted to love the cream version on me but I am much paler than you are with darker hair and it just looked pretty conservative. I imagine this will look great on you as you always have a nice tan and your hair is warmer than mine, so all kinds of ecru/cream just look naturally beautiful on you (on me some tones can make me look sick, especially during winter). Had hoped this combo would look the best on me as the colours are classic and beautiful, but no...after going back and forth with the multicoloured one (with whose quality I was not satisfied), my store manager made me try on the blue version which had one jacket left in my size. The material is great (such as with the cream one you chose), so I am reconsidering at the moment.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, you look gorgeous. I am going to try to find that skirt somewhere. If anyone sees it in sale merchandise anywhere, pls let me know.  I love it as a suit!


----------



## 911snowball




----------



## dharma

Vanana said:


> @dharma thanks for the tip!! I immediately printscreened your instructions and just ordered a set of Susan Bates crochet hooks on amazon - you rock! Thanks for sharing!


I’m so glad this tip helped you and @ailoveresale ! I take these tips for granted having grown up in a heavy needle craft household, lol. If you are really feeling motivated and it’s appropriate for the situation, you can even use the crochet hook to reweave the thread in and out, but usually hiding it is sufficient.


----------



## dharma

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3958041


Gorgeous!!!! Love the textures!


----------



## 911snowball

pinkorchid, the blue version of the spring jacket is so good as well.  They are both selling very strongly. You can't go wrong with it.
Can't wait to hear what you decide! I don't think you will regret this jacket, it is so easy and lightweight. I know I will reach for it often.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3958041


Did you get this lovely necklace?  Wow!


----------



## miss argile

@pinkorchid20 , I completely agreed with @911snowball - I just picked up mine at store after the seamtress took out the shoulder pads. I love it so much, would have considered getting blue as well if there is still stock, but NO.... completely gone in my country. Its light weight and very versatile, with cashmere turtleneck I can wear in winter under my coat, and its gonna be useful in air conditioned room in summer as well. Love the silver shimmering details on blue version, should complement your fair skin and dark hair well.


----------



## argcdg

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741


Love both. My SA predicted that the top one would make sale, FWIW.


----------



## miss argile

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3958041


You look gorgeous! fabulous idea with necklace. thank god i have already left the store, my wallet cant handle more damages..


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Tried on a few jackets and the SA suggested this. Kinda fell in love. Buttons are awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3957738
> 
> 
> Needs to be taken in at the waist. I would wear as a dress but would also look great over leggings or slim pants:
> 
> View attachment 3957739
> 
> 
> View attachment 3957740
> 
> 
> So......I don't suppose this is going on sale anytime soon?
> 
> Tried on this too. Gorgeous. Fortunately it was too big. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3957741



The dress is gorgeous on you!!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> argcdg, Thank you! no, these are Chanel jeans in dark gray, and I had to turn them up a bit to get them shorter for the trainers.
> 
> ladysarah, Thank you! so kind of you!


You always do the best pairings, it almost would not matter what you buy -it's the way you put it together that makes it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thanks, ladies, for all the input! I try to stay away from this dangerous thread but it just sucks me back in!!!

Fortunately not too short on me IRL. The SA dragged some thigh high boots over too and she said that's how they are showing the dress. Looked fabulous. I have a slim black Chanel stretchy knit dress that I wear quite a bit and this isn't any shorter than that.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Thanks, ladies, for all the input! I try to stay away from this dangerous thread but it just sucks me back in!!!
> 
> Fortunately not too short on me IRL. The SA dragged some thigh high boots over too and she said that's how they are showing the dress. Looked fabulous. I have a slim black Chanel stretchy knit dress that I wear quite a bit and this isn't any shorter than that.



Is this from the boutique that’s closest to our hometowns? I went in there to peruse the RTW when the Act I from this fall came out, and they were SO kind and approachable. Far and away the best experience I’ve ever had in a Chanel store.


----------



## Vanana

dharma said:


> I’m so glad this tip helped you and @ailoveresale ! I take these tips for granted having grown up in a heavy needle craft household, lol. If you are really feeling motivated and it’s appropriate for the situation, you can even use the crochet hook to reweave the thread in and out, but usually hiding it is sufficient.


Thank you I received them today and they are on my closet dresser shelve now


----------



## pigleto972001

KA, it is a pretty blue color. We will have to see modeling pics but I am sure it looks very good on . 

Vanana glad you’re keeping the leather jacket. It looks quite glam 

BBC the dress is cute on you!


----------



## Vanana

birkinmary said:


> Fantasy Tweed Jacket, the color is more accurate in the last pictures.


You ladies are killing it with this jacket!


----------



## PhoenixH

Like this?


----------



## nicole0612

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3958755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?



Wow, you are killing it in this look! This is fabulous on you with the thigh high boots and fur jacket.


----------



## TankerToad

Patiently waiting for this 
Love the whole look


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, the blue version of the spring jacket is so good as well.  They are both selling very strongly. You can't go wrong with it.
> Can't wait to hear what you decide! I don't think you will regret this jacket, it is so easy and lightweight. I know I will reach for it often.


Already decided to switch the other jacket I purchased for the blue one...just looked too good  The seamstress will take it in a bit in the back but that's it. Perfect fit and just love the material. Really glad I didn't go with the multicoloured one (even though it's beautiful).


----------



## pinkorchid20

miss argile said:


> @pinkorchid20 , I completely agreed with @911snowball - I just picked up mine at store after the seamtress took out the shoulder pads. I love it so much, would have considered getting blue as well if there is still stock, but NO.... completely gone in my country. Its light weight and very versatile, with cashmere turtleneck I can wear in winter under my coat, and its gonna be useful in air conditioned room in summer as well. Love the silver shimmering details on blue version, should complement your fair skin and dark hair well.


It does! The silver threads were just not visible in the pics I saw. I think it just doesn't photograph well as the tweed is much more beautiful in real life. Glad I decided to give it a try


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> View attachment 3958041


Love the necklace (and the jacket )!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3958795
> 
> Patiently waiting for this
> Love the whole look


I do, too! Any idea of the price range? This would look great with a nice pair of jeans or a blue (leather) skirt.


----------



## argcdg

PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3958755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


This is an awesome look.


----------



## baghag21

Any idea re price of this jacket in Europe?  Think it may be the same price as the ecru one which 911snowball and some other lovely members have.


----------



## princessmaggie

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3959438
> 
> 
> Any idea re price of this jacket in Europe?  Think it may be the same price as the ecru one which 911snowball and some other lovely members have.


 

Think it was about £1k more than the ecru. To my mind lovely but for a thin lightly tailored jacket way overpriced.


----------



## pinkorchid20

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 3959438
> 
> 
> Any idea re price of this jacket in Europe?  Think it may be the same price as the ecru one which 911snowball and some other lovely members have.


It is 6000€ here. Hence, 1000€ more than the ecru and the same price as the blue one.


----------



## baghag21

princessmaggie and pinkorchid .... thanks!


----------



## Handbag1234

princessmaggie said:


> Think it was about £1k more than the ecru. To my mind lovely but for a thin lightly tailored jacket way overpriced.


I bought this one. I take your point re price, but suited me and will be 4 season wearable for me- so I took the plunge! I find a lot of the Chanel jackets don’t suit me and look mature and not flattering on me, plus the heavier ones wouldn’t get worn much as too warm. Can you tell I’m justifying the purchase to myself in my own head?!


----------



## princessmaggie

Handbag1234 said:


> I bought this one. I take your point re price, but suited me and will be 4 season wearable for me- so I took the plunge! I find a lot of the Chanel jackets don’t suit me and look mature and not flattering on me, plus the heavier ones wouldn’t get worn much as too warm. Can you tell I’m justifying the purchase to myself in my own head?!



I'm in the UK and for me there would be a limited amount of days a year I would wear it so its all about our own individual situations. It's a gorgeous jacket and im sure will look fabulous on you!


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> I wanted to love the cream version on me but I am much paler than you are with darker hair and it just looked pretty conservative. I imagine this will look great on you as you always have a nice tan and your hair is warmer than mine, so all kinds of ecru/cream just look naturally beautiful on you (on me some tones can make me look sick, especially during winter). Had hoped this combo would look the best on me as the colours are classic and beautiful, but no...after going back and forth with the multicoloured one (with whose quality I was not satisfied), my store manager made me try on the blue version which had one jacket left in my size. The material is great (such as with the cream one you chose), so I am reconsidering at the moment.


Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket


I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.


Waiting for the the spring now!
Please post modeling pictures!



911snowball said:


> Ari, you look gorgeous. I am going to try to find that skirt somewhere. If anyone sees it in sale merchandise anywhere, pls let me know.  I love it as a suit!


Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.


911snowball said:


> View attachment 3958041


Oh, this is so beautiful!


ladysarah said:


> You always do the best pairings, it almost would not matter what you buy -it's the way you put it together that makes it.


Thank you so much Ladysarah!


PhoenixH said:


> View attachment 3958755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?


Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3958795
> 
> Patiently waiting for this
> Love the whole look


I love this!


pinkorchid20 said:


> Already decided to switch the other jacket I purchased for the blue one...just looked too good  The seamstress will take it in a bit in the back but that's it. Perfect fit and just love the material. Really glad I didn't go with the multicoloured one (even though it's beautiful).



pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
Today -the fringe jacket


And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]
> View attachment 3960825


Wow photos galore what a treat!


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]
> View attachment 3960825


Just adore the blue jacket, ari.  Such a fabulous color and it looks amazing with the white skirt.  All of the outfits are styled beautifully.   You’re such an inspiration in how you put together the different pieces.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]
> View attachment 3960825



Well you know I love the fringe jacket 
So happy you were able to get it too
That blue cruise jacket is incredible 
Love it with the white skirt -
You are such a lovely brand ambassador for Chanel
Did you get you get to the Hamburg collection show?


----------



## alisonanna

I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?

I’m torn between that and this:


----------



## 911snowball

Visited the boutique this past weekend to have the ecru spring jacket slightly altered.  Also purchased the white cruise skirt. They had brought in a size bigger than my usual and it was still tight on the waist!  But we all agreed the hips were a good fit so the skirt is being let out a touch at the waistline- if not I could not breathe or sit down LOL! The seaming makes it fit so well. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also picked up the beautiful pumps with the pearl detail. They had the black but I also am having the beige/black sent from another boutique in my size.  These are remarkably comfortable shoes, surprisingly!  Thank you Pourquoipas for your recommendation.


----------



## periogirl28

alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:


I've seen a few people wearing that Pharrell coat in the wild. I think this black has tons more mileage unless you have a lot of black jackets already. The Pharrell is quite substantial and it might be way too warm indoors.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:


Of these two, I would pick the Pharrell for myself.  I look best in long straight lines, and I love the color scheme and material on the Pharrell.  It would be an outerwear coat for me.


----------



## 911snowball

Agree with periogirl- I think the black plaid jacket will be more useful for you.  Several ladies here have it, Pocketbook Pup comes to mind as she has shown photos and she looks just smashing in it both casually and dressed up. The pleating detail on the back is very special.


----------



## Genie27

One more vote for the black - it seems very versatile and flattering on most body types.


----------



## luckylove

alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:



I considered buying the pharrel coat on sale as well. It does look wonderful on.  However, when I inspected it, I noticed many of the silver metallic threads were sticking out (some broken) and that bothered me. The longevity and wear of those particular metallic threads is something to consider. My wallet was happy!  If you find one in better shape, it is worth a look!


----------



## Mrs.Z

alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:



I have the Pharrell coat and I love it.  I had it altered to tone down the shoulders quite a bit as I have broad shoulders.  It’s not super warm but warmer than a jacket.  

I think it’s a special piece and looks great as an evening coat but is also fine for day, in fact with jeans, a white tee and pumps it’s a chic look.  It also looks fabulous draped over your shoulders.  

As for the threads pulling...yes, unfortunately they catch on so many things but I just take it in and have them pulled back in place by a seamstress.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tough decision. I love the black jacket and have tried it!! It seemed to sell better than the Pharrell as I have seen the Pharrell on sale more than the black. I just couldn’t get it


----------



## TankerToad

I’m biased but I vote for the Pharrell
It can be dressed up or down - it’s such a special piece
IMO it’s iconic 
But that said it does have sparkle 
So if you aren’t crazy about sparkle then the shorter jacket would be better for you-
Personally I like a little dazzle [emoji92]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]
> View attachment 3960825


All stunning looks, Ari!


----------



## alisonanna

thanks everyone - I will go try both again today.  I was worried a little about the chenille pulling on the black - I have always had a hard time with chenille.  Interesting to know the Pharrell has pulling issues too.  I know I will be happy with either!


----------



## gracekelly

alisonanna said:


> thanks everyone - I will go try both again today.  I was worried a little about the chenille pulling on the black - I have always had a hard time with chenille.  Interesting to know the Pharrell has pulling issues too.  I know I will be happy with either!


That was one of the reasons that I passed on this.  I was afraid of the chenille thread pulling, however, no poster here has reported that happening as far as I can recall.  It is a heavier jacket IMO as well.


----------



## Vanana

alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:


I considered this Pharrell coat on sale but I saw the threads were snagged in various places and while gorgeous because of the loose weaving and the smooth thread material it’s likely easier to get caught on things. Something to consider


----------



## ailoveresale

alisonanna said:


> thanks everyone - I will go try both again today.  I was worried a little about the chenille pulling on the black - I have always had a hard time with chenille.  Interesting to know the Pharrell has pulling issues too.  I know I will be happy with either!



I own both and just went through a debate whether or not to keep the Pharrell.
The pros of the Pharrell: Black and white goes with so much, really a statement piece, looks great over dresses. Cons: it is a statement piece and too heavy for travel or indoor wear. The threads pull but I’ve been able to pull them in with a crochet hook. It also runs large so you may have to go down 1-2 sizes.
Pros of the plaid chenille: has both black and beige threads so goes with a lot. Is more fitted and feminine. Has a unique pleated back which gives it a special touch. It’s warm! Cons: really no true cons, just considerations. The shoulders are strong so it’s up to you if you want to tone them down. It also runs small at the waist. I also worried about the chenille but so far have had no issues. I’ve traveled with it and used it as my winter jacket the last month and it still looks great.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ailoveresale

I just realized we have two jackets on here that we refer to as the Pharrell - the black/white double breasted one from Paris-Rome and the blue metallic car coat from Cosmopolite. Which one are you considering?

Also this is probably a better discussion for the RTW thread...


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?



Yes, ari, really looking forward to receiving it as I don't have a navy jacket yet and I wear lots of jeans to work, so that's going to be a perfect match. I also bought some white booties from Sale (in general, lots of love for white shoes) which just looks fantastic with the blue version. Hope it comes from alterations soon. I also thought about leaving it the way it is and just see how it feels, but I knew the back would bother me so I just left it at the store to have it changed. It's not going to be super fitted but definitely a lot slimmer. 

As expected, the ecru looks incredibly good on you (although I have to admit I haven't seen it not looking great on anyone here, no matter the colour). It fits you exceptionally well and I agree, it is easy to combine and thus pairs very well with your new skirt. I like that it can be dressed up or down. 
The skirt looks great with your long legs! And it's the perfect match for your blue jacket. My boutique also had it in my size and for a moment I considered trying it but then hesitated. Not sure it's still there...


----------



## pinkorchid20

Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> Visited the boutique this past weekend to have the ecru spring jacket slightly altered.  Also purchased the white cruise skirt. They had brought in a size bigger than my usual and it was still tight on the waist!  But we all agreed the hips were a good fit so the skirt is being let out a touch at the waistline- if not I could not breathe or sit down LOL! The seaming makes it fit so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961119
> View attachment 3961121
> View attachment 3961122
> 
> 
> Also picked up the beautiful pumps with the pearl detail. They had the black but I also am having the beige/black sent from another boutique in my size.  These are remarkably comfortable shoes, surprisingly!  Thank you Pourquoipas for your recommendation.


Great pick, snowball! Are you planning to combine the skirt with the ecru jacket? Hope you get it back from alterations quickly. Mine has already taken more than a week.
I know this would rather belong into the RTW thread, but are you not worried about ruining the shoes? I love the look and tried them on, but even in the office I just walk long distances all day (plus I work standing only and only sit down in meetings). So I'm worried that 1. I ruin the pearl and 2. as comfortable as they are, wearing them over 12 hours + just worries me. To close the circle, I think the ecru together with the white skirt and black heels would make a stunning outfit


----------



## ari

Vanana said:


> Wow photos galore what a treat!


Thank you Vanana!


chaneljewel said:


> Just adore the blue jacket, ari.  Such a fabulous color and it looks amazing with the white skirt.  All of the outfits are styled beautifully.   You’re such an inspiration in how you put together the different pieces.


Chanel jewel thank you! 


TankerToad said:


> Well you know I love the fringe jacket
> So happy you were able to get it too
> That blue cruise jacket is incredible
> Love it with the white skirt -
> You are such a lovely brand ambassador for Chanel
> Did you get you get to the Hamburg collection show?


Thank you TT, you are too kind!
Yes, I attended the Hamburg show, unforgettable experience! 


alisonanna said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Pharrell coat.  Should I jump on this?  I would not want to wear it only as an overcoat - is it too much for dressed up indoor wear?
> 
> I’m torn between that and this:


alisonanna, I think it depends what you have so far, Pharrell is More classic recognizable Chanel, the other one is under the radar Chanel.
Both are beautiful, whatever you choose you won’t make a mistake!


911snowball said:


> Visited the boutique this past weekend to have the ecru spring jacket slightly altered.  Also purchased the white cruise skirt. They had brought in a size bigger than my usual and it was still tight on the waist!  But we all agreed the hips were a good fit so the skirt is being let out a touch at the waistline- if not I could not breathe or sit down LOL! The seaming makes it fit so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961119
> View attachment 3961121
> View attachment 3961122
> 
> 
> Also picked up the beautiful pumps with the pearl detail. They had the black but I also am having the beige/black sent from another boutique in my size.  These are remarkably comfortable shoes, surprisingly!  Thank you Pourquoipas for your recommendation.


Congrats Snowball! Both shoes and skirt look fantastic on you!


gracekelly said:


> All stunning looks, Ari!



Thank you Gracekelly!


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.
> 
> View attachment 3961883



You look amazing pinkorchid! The dress is not too short on you! And I love the blue bag with it!


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.
> 
> View attachment 3961883


This looks great on you!
I am learning a great tip from this thread.  This dress does not look its best on bare legs or when paired with safe coordinating items.  It looks awesome when worn with an edgier style, thigh high dark boots, dark tights, leather jacket.
I can get on board with this.
So glad for this thread and how we inspire each other with new looks.


----------



## suziez

pinkorchid20 said:


> Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.
> 
> View attachment 3961883


whose leather jacket is this?  i love that it's not real short.


----------



## miss argile

While I patiently wait for this denim look alike in 2018 SS act 1, I stumbled upon a 2010 fall chanel denim tweed jacket I fell in love on IG a while ago. 
What do you think?  Do you think the 2010 iteration still feel contemperary? It is a more fitted and cropped cut vs the new oversized look, but thinking it can be more classic? This is my first Chanel casual jacket, would love to hear your thoughts!! And obviously this vintage one is a lot more wallet friendly since I cannot justify it as “investments” for work like my other new jackets


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> Great pick, snowball! Are you planning to combine the skirt with the ecru jacket? Hope you get it back from alterations quickly. Mine has already taken more than a week.
> I know this would rather belong into the RTW thread, but are you not worried about ruining the shoes? I love the look and tried them on, but even in the office I just walk long distances all day (plus I work standing only and only sit down in meetings). So I'm worried that 1. I ruin the pearl and 2. as comfortable as they are, wearing them over 12 hours + just worries me. To close the circle, I think the ecru together with the white skirt and black heels would make a stunning outfit



No worries about 12hours on these shoes and the pearl is robust. I wear mine a lot.

Snowball [emoji300]️[emoji300]️. You know I love your skirt, jacket  and heels. Absolutely stunning![emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens [emoji12]
> View attachment 3960825



I’m glad you got the fringe in the end. It’s made for you plus I’m definitely looking forward to the Ari spring looks with the skirt and jackets[emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## 911snowball

I will definitely be careful with the pearl shoes!  They are just so beautiful and when Pourquoipas showed her photos at the boutique the pearl in the shoe was just such a perfect extra touch to highlight the white cruise skirt- it made the pairing extra special.
The pearl is the special Chanel detail- I was helpless to resist......


----------



## TankerToad

pinkorchid20 said:


> Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.
> 
> View attachment 3961883



Love. This. Look.
Perfect styling -
This dress is just too cute and it’s awesome on you


----------



## klynneann

miss argile said:


> While I patiently wait for this denim look alike in 2018 SS act 1, I stumbled upon a 2010 fall chanel denim tweed jacket I fell in love on IG a while ago.
> What do you think?  Do you think the 2010 iteration still feel contemperary? It is a more fitted and cropped cut vs the new oversized look, but thinking it can be more classic? This is my first Chanel casual jacket, would love to hear your thoughts!! And obviously this vintage one is a lot more wallet friendly since I cannot justify it as “investments” for work like my other new jackets


I prefer the one you're trying on.  I prefer the color and the cut, definitely.  I think it will also stand the test of time better.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> I just realized we have two jackets on here that we refer to as the Pharrell - the black/white double breasted one from Paris-Rome and the blue metallic car coat from Cosmopolite. Which one are you considering?
> 
> Also this is probably a better discussion for the RTW thread...



I just realized the same, I’ve been referring to the blue Cosmopolite coat since the other she was thinking about was from the same collection.


----------



## TankerToad

The beautiful hooded jacket


----------



## birkinmary

Vanana said:


> You ladies are killing it with this jacket!


Thanks dear, sorry for enabling but it’s such a great piece!


----------



## birkinmary

911snowball said:


> Visited the boutique this past weekend to have the ecru spring jacket slightly altered.  Also purchased the white cruise skirt. They had brought in a size bigger than my usual and it was still tight on the waist!  But we all agreed the hips were a good fit so the skirt is being let out a touch at the waistline- if not I could not breathe or sit down LOL! The seaming makes it fit so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961119
> View attachment 3961121
> View attachment 3961122
> 
> 
> Also picked up the beautiful pumps with the pearl detail. They had the black but I also am having the beige/black sent from another boutique in my size.  These are remarkably comfortable shoes, surprisingly!  Thank you Pourquoipas for your recommendation.



I’d love to see this skirt worn with “our” jacket, would you please post some photos?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> You look amazing pinkorchid! The dress is not too short on you! And I love the blue bag with it!


Thank you, ari! Receiving a compliment from someone with such excellent taste makes me feel flattered.


----------



## pinkorchid20

suziez said:


> whose leather jacket is this?  i love that it's not real short.


It's by muubaa. Most of my leather jackets are from muubaa as they are fitted and just perfect for my body shape - not too short, not too long and not as overwhelming as many other leather pieces. I often wear leather jackets as a blazer replacement at work, so I need comfortable leather that stretches a bit, looks casual but smart and which leaves enough room to move freely.


----------



## pinkorchid20

nicole0612 said:


> This looks great on you!
> I am learning a great tip from this thread.  This dress does not look its best on bare legs or when paired with safe coordinating items.  It looks awesome when worn with an edgier style, thigh high dark boots, dark tights, leather jacket.
> I can get on board with this.
> So glad for this thread and how we inspire each other with new looks.


This thread is definitely inspiring, such as the RTW thread. You ladies come up with so many unexpected combinations, it's not just great to look at, it's even better for coming out of my comfort zone and trying out variations I probably wouldn't even have thought of. 

Regarding the dress/jacket - the more I wear it, the more I like it combined casually with a touch of edginess - leather and studs are perfect for balancing out its slight girlish touch. I also loved the combination with overknees and fur jacket which was shown a couple of pages ago. Very unexpected.


----------



## pinkorchid20

miss argile said:


> While I patiently wait for this denim look alike in 2018 SS act 1, I stumbled upon a 2010 fall chanel denim tweed jacket I fell in love on IG a while ago.
> What do you think?  Do you think the 2010 iteration still feel contemperary? It is a more fitted and cropped cut vs the new oversized look, but thinking it can be more classic? This is my first Chanel casual jacket, would love to hear your thoughts!! And obviously this vintage one is a lot more wallet friendly since I cannot justify it as “investments” for work like my other new jackets


miss argile, I honestly prefer the 2010 version over the upcoming one as I feel the cut is more classic and versatile. I'd personally have it taken in slightly on the waist, but other than that it seems to be a piece that can go with everything and it fits you well!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> No worries about 12hours on these shoes and the pearl is robust. I wear mine a lot.





911snowball said:


> I will definitely be careful with the pearl shoes!  They are just so beautiful and when Pourquoipas showed her photos at the boutique the pearl in the shoe was just such a perfect extra touch to highlight the white cruise skirt- it made the pairing extra special.
> The pearl is the special Chanel detail- I was helpless to resist......



Thank you, Pourquoipas and snowball - I may have to get a pair of these lovely shoes now. Hope my store still has some left. 



TankerToad said:


> Love. This. Look.
> Perfect styling -
> This dress is just too cute and it’s awesome on you



Thanks so much, TankerToad. It's just very comfortable and yes, it's cute! To everyone still uncertain - although it doesn't look that way, I feel it is a great allrounder. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you, Pourquoipas and snowball - I may have to get a pair of these lovely shoes now. Hope my store still has some left.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, TankerToad. It's just very comfortable and yes, it's cute! To everyone still uncertain - although it doesn't look that way, I feel it is a great allrounder. Definitely worth a try.


I thought your look was adorable and the leather jacket was a cool touch!  The blue bag is right out of the print ad from Fall Act 1.  I copied this with my blue python Coco handle  when I wore the black and white check jacket shown in the ad.  Alas, I never did purchase the skirt.  I think that wearing the unexpected color bag is fun and I do it quite a bit.


----------



## 911snowball

Will do birkinmary- I am awaiting the call from my SA letting me know my alterations are complete.  I think we will all enjoy the easy wearing of this jacket.


----------



## Vanana

pinkorchid20 said:


> Casual Friday...until summer, this is the only day of the week the cruise jacket/dress will be taken out to the office. Sorry for the clashing bag but I just recently brought down my collection to the 6 bags I really use and this is the only shopper left that I can use for work.
> 
> View attachment 3961883


His seriously look great on you!!! That blue


----------



## Vanana

miss argile said:


> While I patiently wait for this denim look alike in 2018 SS act 1, I stumbled upon a 2010 fall chanel denim tweed jacket I fell in love on IG a while ago.
> What do you think?  Do you think the 2010 iteration still feel contemperary? It is a more fitted and cropped cut vs the new oversized look, but thinking it can be more classic? This is my first Chanel casual jacket, would love to hear your thoughts!! And obviously this vintage one is a lot more wallet friendly since I cannot justify it as “investments” for work like my other new jackets


Wow I way prefer the vintage one and feel that it’s more wearable, timeless and versatile. Seems like the material can be more durable too (tighter knit)?


----------



## Vanana

Mrs.Z said:


> I just realized the same, I’ve been referring to the blue Cosmopolite coat since the other she was thinking about was from the same collection.


I’m so lost! There are 2 Pharrell jackets??? I was thinking whole time it’s this one that I was speaking of snagging thread:


----------



## miss argile

klynneann said:


> I prefer the one you're trying on.  I prefer the color and the cut, definitely.  I think it will also stand the test of time better.


Thank you for the advise! So happy to have your validation, love your grogeous brooch necklace, simple and classic! I do love the color and the timeless cut, think I will keep the vintage and just try the new one in store for fun when it comes in.



pinkorchid20 said:


> miss argile, I honestly prefer the 2010 version over the upcoming one as I feel the cut is more classic and versatile. I'd personally have it taken in slightly on the waist, but other than that it seems to be a piece that can go with everything and it fits you well!


Oh this is an awesome idea, appreciate it! Was thinking if there is anything I should adjust but couldnt pinpoint what, and this is it!! Thanks a lot for sharing the knowledge. Would love to deliver this one’s full potential too!




Vanana said:


> Wow I way prefer the vintage one and feel that it’s more wearable, timeless and versatile. Seems like the material can be more durable too (tighter knit)?



Thank you! You are right, I havent seen the new material yet, but it seems to be more delicate. The vintage tweed is tightly knitted and quite durable, I didnt do the color and tweed justice with poorly lit photos. its in very good condition and look new for a 8-yr old jacket!!

I went back to watch some old Chanel fashion shows, and it seems there are so many more classic cuts back then, like you said timeless and wearable. I want more pieces from 2010 SS than 2018 SS! Totally regret not starting this earlier, but if I started then I probably wont have much savings left now hahaha.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I thought your look was adorable and the leather jacket was a cool touch!  The blue bag is right out of the print ad from Fall Act 1.  I copied this with my blue python Coco handle  when I wore the black and white check jacket shown in the ad.  Alas, I never did purchase the skirt.  I think that wearing the unexpected color bag is fun and I do it quite a bit.


Thank you, gracekelly, you confirm what I noticed over the past months. Except for a neutral coloured bag for external business meetings and a black Coco Handle, all of the bags that I decided to keep are colourful. Especially when wearing lots of black, white and grey I feel a colourful bag just livens up a look. 
By the way - congrats on your blue python Coco Handle. I have had 4 variations of that bag but still regret not getting the python version. Hope they re-release it again!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Vanana said:


> His seriously look great on you!!! That blue


Thanks, Vanana. I have a sweet spot for everything blue (and red)


----------



## ms piggy

pinkorchid20 said:


> I agree. Casual but elegant. Chanel's versatility is impressive. Wish I was comfortable in sneakers myself to recreate that look myself (with another jacket - unfortunately don't own that beauty).



Up until about two yeas ago, I don't own any sneakers as my style is more dressy/girly. Then I needed a pair for a trip to Siem Reap and I bought my first pair of Converse. It was a slippery slope thereafter. From zero to 10 pairs of Adidas Originals in 6 months. And last year, I got my first designer pair from Chanel. I find sneakers help to tone down the dressiness of some outfits which make it more youthful, fun or even edgy!



ari said:


> Thank you! The blue is so pretty!
> I love navy, but I have 1 winter jacket in navy and 3 blue jackets so far
> I got the white skirt for my cruise blue jacket
> View attachment 3960818
> 
> I sized up, it’s a bit wide in the waist, but wanted it to look more tulip shape.
> And here is the jacket, still have to think how I’ll wear it, but it’s an easy jacket to combine. If the pre spring satin pants weren’t that short it would have looked great with it.
> View attachment 3960819
> 
> Waiting for the the spring now!
> Please post modeling pictures!
> 
> 
> Thank you Snowball! I strongly recommend the skirt, it has two cute zipped pockets in front and the slit in the back also has a zipper.
> 
> Oh, this is so beautiful!
> 
> Thank you so much Ladysarah!
> 
> Love the dress on you and how you winter-ized it!
> 
> I love this!
> 
> 
> pinkorchid, I also thought that the jacket needed a bit of fitting in the back, it’s a bit straight, but I decided to wear it a bit like that and see how it feels.
> Isn’t the multicolored more straight? A bit different in the cut?
> Today -the fringe jacket
> View attachment 3960820
> 
> And try to make it more winter appropriate, although I go from one garage to another. A vintage mink scarf and mittens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960825



ari, your versatility in styling knows no bounds! Everyone single outfit is on point.



miss argile said:


> While I patiently wait for this denim look alike in 2018 SS act 1, I stumbled upon a 2010 fall chanel denim tweed jacket I fell in love on IG a while ago.
> What do you think?  Do you think the 2010 iteration still feel contemperary? It is a more fitted and cropped cut vs the new oversized look, but thinking it can be more classic? This is my first Chanel casual jacket, would love to hear your thoughts!! And obviously this vintage one is a lot more wallet friendly since I cannot justify it as “investments” for work like my other new jackets



I love the 2010 which is definitely more classic. The cut suits you well.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you, gracekelly, you confirm what I noticed over the past months. Except for a neutral coloured bag for external business meetings and a black Coco Handle, all of the bags that I decided to keep are colourful. Especially when wearing lots of black, white and grey I feel a colourful bag just livens up a look.
> By the way - congrats on your blue python Coco Handle. I have had 4 variations of that bag but still regret not getting the python version. Hope they re-release it again!


So glad to hear you are another fan of the Coco handle. I have one other in black caviar with a  burgundy python handle in the medium size.  I need  to wear it more!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> So glad to hear you are another fan of the Coco handle. I have one other in black caviar with a  burgundy python handle in the medium size.  I need  to wear it more!


I have to admit that when not at work, it's my most used bag. Hope they release more colours for the upcoming collections.


----------



## Mariaat40

M


----------



## Nancy Wong

Just got the jacket from Vestiaire and it took only 8 days from Paris to Hong Kong. It is in mint condition. The pockets seal were just opened by myself. Seems no trace of being used. Now I am thinking, should I go to seamstress and get the shoulder pads taking out?


----------



## miss argile

Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today


----------



## pinkorchid20

miss argile said:


> Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today


Good choice! Enjoy the jacket and please let us know when it's back from alterations.


----------



## Vanana

miss argile said:


> Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today


Wow that looks even better than the photos I love the color and the material. It looks great!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

After shoulder pad alterations. For Spring I would be wearing my Lilac jacket with a very old Hermes cashmere sweater and grey wool COS skirt. Summer outfits remain to be seen!


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3964644
> View attachment 3964645
> View attachment 3964646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shoulder pad alterations. For Spring I would be wearing my Lilac jacket with a very old Hermes cashmere sweater and grey wool COS skirt. Summer outfits remain to be seen!


Did you change it to smaller pads?


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Did you change it to smaller pads?


Yes the tailor found smaller pads which she can remove for me if I wish.


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> Yes the tailor found smaller pads which she can remove for me if I wish.


Look good on you! ☺️


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Look good on you! ☺️


Many thanks!


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Up until about two yeas ago, I don't own any sneakers as my style is more dressy/girly. Then I needed a pair for a trip to Siem Reap and I bought my first pair of Converse. It was a slippery slope thereafter. From zero to 10 pairs of Adidas Originals in 6 months. And last year, I got my first designer pair from Chanel. I find sneakers help to tone down the dressiness of some outfits which make it more youthful, fun or even edgy!
> 
> 
> 
> ari, your versatility in styling knows no bounds! Everyone single outfit is on point.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the 2010 which is definitely more classic. The cut suits you well.



Thank you Ms. Piggy!


----------



## ari

@snowball,
The skirt at VC!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3964644
> View attachment 3964645
> View attachment 3964646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shoulder pad alterations. For Spring I would be wearing my Lilac jacket with a very old Hermes cashmere sweater and grey wool COS skirt. Summer outfits remain to be seen!



Gorgeous! Such a beautiful color! Congrats [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the jacket from Vestiaire and it took only 8 days from Paris to Hong Kong. It is in mint condition. The pockets seal were just opened by myself. Seems no trace of being used. Now I am thinking, should I go to seamstress and get the shoulder pads taking out?



Amazing! I love the colors. And great condition. If you like the shoulders I’d say keep them. It’s personal preference.


----------



## ari

miss argile said:


> Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today



It looks great on you! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Gorgeous! Such a beautiful color! Congrats [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898]


Dear ari, I am happy to have your approval! Some colour needed in my jacket collection.


----------



## klynneann

miss argile said:


> Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today


I just love this!!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the jacket from Vestiaire and it took only 8 days from Paris to Hong Kong. It is in mint condition. The pockets seal were just opened by myself. Seems no trace of being used. Now I am thinking, should I go to seamstress and get the shoulder pads taking out?


This color is so “fresh” I love it!! 
As mentioned I think I have the same in different color and material. I think alteration depends on personal preference. I preferred a less rounded shoulder look and also more fitted arms/sleeves and body (this jacket has a more relaxed rounded cut overall). I went to my chanel boutique seamstress and told her my preferences. I wanted it more modern but still sort of sort casual without making it too “serious” as I find it best to still go with the jacket’s original vibe.  She measured me and basically took out the pads and leveled out the shoulders a bit (but not too drastically) so now it’s much less rounded. She took in fabric around the sleeves so they are much more fitted vs loose (to me that made the most difference) because I’m quite tall and for me this jacket is almost bracelet length so when the sleeves were rounded and loose I feel they look frumpy on me.   also she took in the waist and body quite a bit so it has a much more sleek but still relaxed look.  I love the result personally and wear it lots for work and travel as it’s a casual low key chanel “beater” jacket for me 

Btw this jacket has a very nice casual look and in the lighter color that you have, if you don’t change it at all it almost can look like a cozy cardigan feel which is really nice too! Something to think about and depending on the kind of look you prefer for this one I think.


----------



## 911snowball

Dear Ari,  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  I bought the skirt!  I saw your post and raced to my office to set up an account with Vestaire.
I have never purchased from them before. It was a very easy transaction and I am SO EXCITED to get this skirt to match my jacket.
Thank you again for thinking of me!


----------



## 911snowball

periogirl, this color is so lovely.  I am thinking I will try this with the white cruise skirt, I think it would be a great summer work outfit.
I have not yet seen it in my boutique in the US. I will try and see if NM has it. Really soft and feminine look, very flattering.


----------



## periogirl28

911snowball said:


> periogirl, this color is so lovely.  I am thinking I will try this with the white cruise skirt, I think it would be a great summer work outfit.
> I have not yet seen it in my boutique in the US. I will try and see if NM has it. Really soft and feminine look, very flattering.


Thank you my dear! I hope you get to see it soon and it's always a great idea to think of your existing pieces and incorporate new ones which go with them into your wardrobe!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> This color is so “fresh” I love it!!
> As mentioned I think I have the same in different color and material. I think alteration depends on personal preference. I preferred a less rounded shoulder look and also more fitted arms/sleeves and body (this jacket has a more relaxed rounded cut overall). I went to my chanel boutique seamstress and told her my preferences. I wanted it more modern but still sort of sort casual without making it too “serious” as I find it best to still go with the jacket’s original vibe.  She measured me and basically took out the pads and leveled out the shoulders a bit (but not too drastically) so now it’s much less rounded. She took in fabric around the sleeves so they are much more fitted vs loose (to me that made the most difference) because I’m quite tall and for me this jacket is almost bracelet length so when the sleeves were rounded and loose I feel they look frumpy on me.   also she took in the waist and body quite a bit so it has a much more sleek but still relaxed look.  I love the result personally and wear it lots for work and travel as it’s a casual low key chanel “beater” jacket for me
> 
> Btw this jacket has a very nice casual look and in the lighter color that you have, if you don’t change it at all it almost can look like a cozy cardigan feel which is really nice too! Something to think about and depending on the kind of look you prefer for this one I think.


Thanks Vanana, very helpful tips! I will take out the shoulder pads and see how the seamstress suggest about the sleeves. TThis jacket is from early 90s. I am not sure if the young Chanel SA will be able to recognise it is authentic and willing to alter it for me. If not, I will go to the local seamstress.



ari said:


> Amazing! I love the colors. And great condition. If you like the shoulders I’d say keep them. It’s personal preference.



Thanks Ari. The shoulder pads are a bit too big for me as I am petite. I will go to see what the seamstress can do.


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Dear Ari,  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  I bought the skirt!  I saw your post and raced to my office to set up an account with Vestaire.
> I have never purchased from them before. It was a very easy transaction and I am SO EXCITED to get this skirt to match my jacket.
> Thank you again for thinking of me!


 so happy for you!!! I can feel the excitement and can imagine how you RACED to buy it! @ari is the best for finding this for you


----------



## 911snowball

She is indeed Vanana!  I think it was last  year she recommended some blouses on Net a Porter (I bought two of her recommendations) and I love them.  Ari you are amazing at putting things together!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Just took my jacket to Chanel for alteration. They will change to soft shoulder pads and shorten and tighten the sleeves, add hooks in the front. The charge is $100. 

Tried some shoes on and bought the higher one. Very comfy! It is $770 in Hong Kong. 

Saw this jacket in store. The blue is stunning!


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Dear Ari,  THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!  I bought the skirt!  I saw your post and raced to my office to set up an account with Vestaire.
> I have never purchased from them before. It was a very easy transaction and I am SO EXCITED to get this skirt to match my jacket.
> Thank you again for thinking of me!





911snowball said:


> She is indeed Vanana!  I think it was last  year she recommended some blouses on Net a Porter (I bought two of her recommendations) and I love them.  Ari you are amazing at putting things together!


Oh, Snowball I'm so happy! I hope you'll like it! it was at  a great price!
Thank you for the compliment!
Please post pictures when you wear it!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the jacket from Vestiaire and it took only 8 days from Paris to Hong Kong. It is in mint condition. The pockets seal were just opened by myself. Seems no trace of being used. Now I am thinking, should I go to seamstress and get the shoulder pads taking out?


I adore the soft ice cream colours on this piece. Please post more modelling shots after the fitting.


----------



## 911snowball

On my weekend power walk, I stopped by my boutique to check in on my alterations. Not done yet, but I tried on the LOVELY lavender jacket.  I did not post a photo of that because they had rec'd just one the day before (size 44) and it was just huge.
However, I have reserved my size to try when it arrives shortly. The color is just dreamy and I want to try with my white skirt.
I did also start looking around and saw this dress/coat combination. It caught my eye because it is a very lightweight knit coat over a matching plain short sleeve dress. Good for the office, what do you ladies think?


----------



## 911snowball

pinkorchid, this is for you.  I really liked this color bag with the navy jacket. It seemed so fresh for spring! Looks great casually with jeans.


----------



## princessmaggie

911snowball said:


> On my weekend power walk, I stopped by my boutique to check in on my alterations. Not done yet, but I tried on the LOVELY lavender jacket.  I did not post a photo of that because they had rec'd just one the day before (size 44) and it was just huge.
> However, I have reserved my size to try when it arrives shortly. The color is just dreamy and I want to try with my white skirt.
> I did also start looking around and saw this dress/coat combination. It caught my eye because it is a very lightweight knit coat over a matching plain short sleeve dress. Good for the office, what do you ladies think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966133
> View attachment 3966134
> View attachment 3966135
> View attachment 3966136



I bought this dress a few weeks ago & it is lovely (but see through!)-didn't know there was a coat too-it looks stunning on you!


----------



## 911snowball

Nancy, so happy they will alter your jacket.I think you will be so happy with it.
Congrats on the pearl shoes!


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, this is for you.  I really liked this color bag with the navy jacket. It seemed so fresh for spring! Looks great casually with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966137


Oh what a gorgeous colour for spring!


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> pinkorchid, this is for you.  I really liked this color bag with the navy jacket. It seemed so fresh for spring! Looks great casually with jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966137


Oh, snowball! You are such an enabler  I love the bag, I think it's the Trendy CC that our lovely Ari has in a beautiful green tone? I agree, it is very tempting combined with the jacket. I will pick ithe jacket up from alterations this week and might ask if they have the bag to try both together. Will show pictures just in case (but NO new bags for me  So happy to have minimized my collection...)!


----------



## TankerToad

Another photo of the lilac jacket I think


----------



## ari

I’m so tempted By this skirt [emoji173]️
And another picture of the lavender


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> I’m so tempted By this skirt [emoji173]️
> And another picture of the lavender
> View attachment 3966612


Could imagine both would suit you well, Ari!


----------



## Handbag1234

pinkorchid20 said:


> Could imagine both would suit you well, Ari!


I tried on the dress that goes with this jacket at the weekend and it was lovely. Lovely colours too. The shoulders on this jacket wouldn’t suit me though


----------



## periogirl28

Handbag1234 said:


> I tried on the dress that goes with this jacket at the weekend and it was lovely. Lovely colours too. The shoulders on this jacket wouldn’t suit me though


I just got my jacket back and Chanel did a good job altering it down to suit.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> I’m so tempted By this skirt [emoji173]️
> And another picture of the lavender
> View attachment 3966612



If you try the skirt report back
Love how they styled it with the pins—-that skirt is a whole look onto itself
Which is sort of nice


----------



## 911snowball

Agree, TT!  Very special. This lavender is not even captured in pictures to represent the true beauty of the color. It is just gorgeous.
The color lends itself very nicely with the pins- such a polished look!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I love seeing all the pics and your outfit ideas!

Every now and then I see a Chanel jacket or an outfit simply to die for  and I'd immediately start to reconsider my "no clothes I cannot wash myself" policy  Thankfully, I am able to live vicariously through your pictures!  Please keep them coming.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ari said:


> And another picture of the lavender
> View attachment 3966612



The colour is amazing! Really fabulous!  And I like how the arms connect seamlessly to the rest of the jacket. It looks very flattering.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies, do you think Chanel seamstress can help me to downsize a jacket for 3 size?


----------



## chanel76

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ladies, do you think Chanel seamstress can help me to downsize a jacket for 3 size?



I think the usual maximum recommended alteration is 2 sizes up or down.


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> I think the usual maximum recommended alteration is 2 sizes up or down.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## pigleto972001

Out to dinner


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3968500
> 
> 
> Out to dinner


Love this styling!!  Looks great!


----------



## gracekelly

@pigleto972001   Adorable!  Good purchase for you

Speaking of purchases...... loved it and it just needs a little tweak to pull in the shoulders and taper it the back for more fitted shape


----------



## pigleto972001

Awesome grace ! I know you’ve been waiting for it !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Awesome grace ! I know you’ve been waiting for it !


It looked amazing!  I think it is more white than ecru and we tried a white pant with it and it looked great.  I kept the back long and didn't change anything.  I have come to the conclusion that my life is black and white lol!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> @pigleto972001   Adorable!  Good purchase for you
> 
> Speaking of purchases...... loved it and it just needs a little tweak to pull in the shoulders and taper it the back for more fitted shape


Congratulations! And the next one falling for this beauty. Would love to see how you style it.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Congratulations! And the next one falling for this beauty. Would love to see how you style it.



I will try the Chanel arrow brooch from cruise on it when I bring it home or  a white and black CC brooch.  It was suggested that i try a gold or silver shell underneath and I will do that since I have both.  I tend to keep it pretty simple and will go with a white or black pant and for a dressed down look I have a flared denim I would like to try with it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I loved how the tweed had variations in it. It will be great w white and black and grey and navy. And jeans !! Yes post pics of how you style it. 

I love the pic that tanker posted that had the cc pins on the waistband of the skirt. Need to try that sometime


----------



## wantitneedit

gracekelly said:


> I will try the Chanel arrow brooch from cruise on it when I bring it home or  a white and black CC brooch.  It was suggested that i try a gold or silver shell underneath and I will do that since I have both.  I tend to keep it pretty simple and will go with a white or black pant and for a dressed down look I have a flared denim I would like to try with it.


yay, congrats GK. Please show all of these looks when the jacket arrives from alterations.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I loved how the tweed had variations in it. It will be great w white and black and grey and navy. And jeans !! Yes post pics of how you style it.
> 
> I love the pic that tanker posted that had the cc pins on the waistband of the skirt. Need to try that sometime


Yes, that was clever.  You can also put the pins on the lower pocket of a jacket.  I tried it and it looks good, but you have to remember that it is there and not bump into things!


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m still scared to put them in lolol. Plus I need pins. I have the avocado  cuba one, the hat from ritz, and the moon one from ground control  my mom has quite a few pins ... gonna have to borrow them ))))


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I’m still scared to put them in lolol. Plus I need pins. I have the avocado  cuba one, the hat from ritz, and the moon one from ground control  my mom has quite a few pins ... gonna have to borrow them ))))


Try wearing them all at the same time on a jean jacket.  It is a great fun look and you can get away with anything on a jean jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3968500
> 
> 
> Out to dinner



I like this jacket worn casually. Cute looking !


----------



## Nancy Wong

I am thinking to get a jacket from the Salzburg (2015/6 fall). Is there anyone own one and can share some pictures? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> @pigleto972001   Adorable!  Good purchase for you
> 
> Speaking of purchases...... loved it and it just needs a little tweak to pull in the shoulders and taper it the back for more fitted shape



congrats!!  Just out of curiosity, did you try the blue version too?  If so, what made you choose the white/black?  Any mod shots?


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> congrats!!  Just out of curiosity, did you try the blue version too?  If so, what made you choose the white/black?  Any mod shots?


 The jacket is being altered so no mod shots yet. I liked the fabric on the white and felt it was a bit sturdier than the. navy which looked more delicate to me and as if it could gets pulls more easily.  I felt the black and white was easier for me to wear and fit into my wardrobe better.  I also have the navy airline jacket, which I love, so really didn’t need another navy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wearing a vintage favorite...


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> Wearing a vintage favorite...
> 
> View attachment 3969403


You did a wonderful job of matching you scarf to the tweed!  Looks great!


----------



## ailoveresale

The blue tweed jacket...from IG


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> The jacket is being altered so no mod shots yet. I liked the fabric on the white and felt it was a bit sturdier than the. navy which looked more delicate to me and as if it could gets pulls more easily.  I felt the black and white was easier for me to wear and fit into my wardrobe better.  I also have the navy airline jacket, which I love, so really didn’t need another navy.



Can’t wait to see your mod shots! [emoji5]


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> @pigleto972001   Adorable!  Good purchase for you
> 
> Speaking of purchases...... loved it and it just needs a little tweak to pull in the shoulders and taper it the back for more fitted shape


You too!!! This is definitley a great jacket and seems to be the jacket of the season for sure!!  You all look so great in it!


----------



## Nancy Wong

BBC said:


> Wearing a vintage favorite...
> 
> View attachment 3969403



Beautiful colour! Please take more photos to show the front if you have time. Enjoy!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> The blue tweed jacket...from IG
> View attachment 3969927
> View attachment 3969928


It is a gorgeous jacket.  I tried it on and it was a good thing that it was two sizes too small because if it fit, i would have had to rob a bank.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> You too!!! This is definitley a great jacket and seems to be the jacket of the season for sure!!  You all look so great in it!



It does appear to be universally flattering and popular do to the price point.


----------



## Nancy Wong

No new jacket to share yet but it is what I am wearing today. Pair it with a Zara top, my new pearl heels and a beige classic flap.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3970057


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ailoveresale said:


> The blue tweed jacket...from IG
> View attachment 3969927
> View attachment 3969928




I love the fabric! And I adore this particular shade of blue! But the fit looks awkward to me, especially in the shoulder area. To me, it seems "pinched" somehow. 
How do you like the lenght of the sleeves? I am not sure that I like it combined with a long sleeved sweater underneath. But I know essentially nothing about fashion


----------



## periogirl28

MaryAndDogs said:


> I love the fabric! And I adore this particular shade of blue! But the fit looks awkward to me, especially in the shoulder area. To me, it seems "pinched" somehow.
> How do you like the lenght of the sleeves? I am not sure that I like it combined with a long sleeved sweater underneath. But I know essentially nothing about fashion


The design feature of the Cruise season is that ruched armhole to shoulder seam. Well spotted.


----------



## pinkorchid20

There is a navy Salzburg with matching skirt in a FR 40 on VC...just in case someone is searching for it.


----------



## pigleto972001

There’s one on eBay too!  size 40. It’s pretty. Wonder if it’s the same. That’s my size too. Gotta look the other way


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> There’s one on eBay too!  size 40. It’s pretty. Wonder if it’s the same. That’s my size too. Gotta look the other way


The one on VC is sold from the UK and is priced at around €5k. Pretty fair with the matching skirt. Would totally get it if it was my size. You are so lucky with eBay US. eBay Germany has close to zero interesting pieces - mainly very simple vintage styles in large sizes.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> The one on VC is sold from the UK and is priced at around €5k. Pretty fair with the matching skirt. Would totally get it if it was my size. You are so lucky with eBay US. eBay Germany has close to zero interesting pieces - mainly very simple vintage styles in large sizes.




Agreed on zero interesting pieces on eBay.de Why don’t you buy it from the US site ? Simply change your settings on eBay ! I do that quite often.


----------



## pigleto972001

The eBay US one is 5995 dollars. Not bad for the set. The navy is pretty too !!  tempting bc it’s the price the cream one would be on sale which neimans denied me. Sigh


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## gracekelly

I hope she bought it because if I thought it was given to her, I would not be happy.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know right !!!! She can afford it !!!!!

It’s fab with jeans !


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3970818


It looks great on her.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nancy Wong said:


> No new jacket to share yet but it is what I am wearing today. Pair it with a Zara top, my new pearl heels and a beige classic flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970057



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks a lot! And I think the Zara top is good with the jacket.


----------



## cafecreme15

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3970818


This is AMAZING on her. Love.

What do you ladies think of this jacket? Never ended up going with the other pink one, as someone else bought it in an unsanctioned transaction off the Postmark platform. I've been offered this for $500:
https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Boutique-Blazer-59506f7a36d594e0f40688bf


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> This is AMAZING on her. Love.
> 
> What do you ladies think of this jacket? Never ended up going with the other pink one, as someone else bought it in an unsanctioned transaction off the Postmark platform. I've been offered this for $500:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Boutique-Blazer-59506f7a36d594e0f40688bf


I like it, but I have the feeling that it is being shown in a way that is really not accurate.  A jacket of this vintage would most likely not be as fitted as it is being shown on the model.  It probably is really a boxy cut and the seller has pinned it to give it a shape.  You should ask.


----------



## Nancy Wong

cafecreme15 said:


> This is AMAZING on her. Love.
> 
> What do you ladies think of this jacket? Never ended up going with the other pink one, as someone else bought it in an unsanctioned transaction off the Postmark platform. I've been offered this for $500:
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Chanel-Boutique-Blazer-59506f7a36d594e0f40688bf



$500 is a great price!


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> I like it, but I have the feeling that it is being shown in a way that is really not accurate.  A jacket of this vintage would most likely not be as fitted as it is being shown on the model.  It probably is really a boxy cut and the seller has pinned it to give it a shape.  You should ask.


That's a good point. I asked her if she knew specifically what year it was from since the listing just says the 80s, and she says probably about 5-7 years ago. Then I pointed out the listing says the 80s, and that the Chanel Boutique tag is mostly in pre-2000ish jackets. She then said the jacket isnt her so "thats as much as she know." Like...what??


----------



## gracekelly

@cafecreme15  Like Jon Snow, she knows nothing.  At best it is from the 90's.  I would have to look at it again.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> The eBay US one is 5995 dollars. Not bad for the set. The navy is pretty too !!  tempting bc it’s the price the cream one would be on sale which neimans denied me. Sigh



Ugh it kills me because I saw that set recently sold on RealReal for $3250 - I bet someone bought it to sell on e Bay. Sometimes people are actually looking to buy these items for themselves, but the professional resellers are so quick to jump on them!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> Agreed on zero interesting pieces on eBay.de Why don’t you buy it from the US site ? Simply change your settings on eBay ! I do that quite often.


I don't want to be bothered with taxes etc. In addition, the location where packages are gathered (and where you need to pick them up to pay taxes and customs etc.) is pretty far away and has horrible opening hours. Also, somehow it just doesn't feel good to send a couple of hundreds/thousands to the other part of the world and then just wait weeks until something shows up. I buy there when I know I'll be in the US and have it shipped to our HQ.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> I don't want to be bothered with taxes etc. In addition, the location where packages are gathered (and where you need to pick them up to pay taxes and customs etc.) is pretty far away and has horrible opening hours. Also, somehow it just doesn't feel good to send a couple of hundreds/thousands to the other part of the world and then just wait weeks until something shows up. I buy there when I know I'll be in the US and have it shipped to our HQ.[/


Sure!


----------



## chanel76

pigleto972001 said:


> The eBay US one is 5995 dollars. Not bad for the set. The navy is pretty too !!  tempting bc it’s the price the cream one would be on sale which neimans denied me. Sigh



I saw another navy set going on eBay US for US$4,399. It seems very suspicious to me because the photos are identical to the one on VC, except the VC seller is from UK while the eBay one ships from the US.

I didn’t find any listed on eBay for US$5995.


----------



## pinkorchid20

chanel76 said:


> I saw another navy set going on eBay US for US$4,399. It seems very suspicious to me because the photos are identical to the one on VC, except the VC seller is from UK while the eBay one ships from the US.
> 
> I didn’t find any listed on eBay for US$5995.


I bought from the VC seller before, so would trust her. Best thing is to always ask for more pics. Sold a couple of bags recently on ebay and my pictures were stolen 2 times. So annoying.


----------



## chanel76

pinkorchid20 said:


> I bought from the VC seller before, so would trust her. Best thing is to always ask for more pics. Sold a couple of bags recently on ebay and my pictures were stolen 2 times. So annoying.



Thanks for the tip, @pinkorchid20! I thought the eBay price was too good to be true. I always feel a tad nervous buying on eBay, especially for more expensive items.


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> Thanks for the tip, @pinkorchid20! I thought the eBay price was too good to be true. I always feel a tad nervous buying on eBay, especially for more expensive items.



I bought many Chanel preloved items from eBay in very good price and great condition so I believe that there are good sellers there. Always use PayPal to pay so that you can get the buyer protection. I bought two jackets from VC.! I received one which was in great condition. The other one I bought on 7/2 but the seller still has not send to VC till now. And on VC, when I asked for more pictures they always say that it was packed so couldn't show more. I think online shopping really depend on your luck.


----------



## pigleto972001

chanel76 said:


> I saw another navy set going on eBay US for US$4,399. It seems very suspicious to me because the photos are identical to the one on VC, except the VC seller is from UK while the eBay one ships from the US.
> 
> I didn’t find any listed on eBay for US$5995.



Hmmmm this is the scary part of online shopping ! It’s still a lot of money to gamble with !


----------



## gracekelly

chanel76 said:


> I saw another navy set going on eBay US for US$4,399. It seems very suspicious to me because the photos are identical to the one on VC, except the VC seller is from UK while the eBay one ships from the US.
> 
> I didn’t find any listed on eBay for US$5995.



It is the same seller on both sites. She will put things up at different price points and also states pristine and new 90% of the time. She was called out on that and changed her seller name by placing periods between the words.   I don’t understand the two different shipping points. She is based in Virginia Beach.  All her things are authentic but I question how New and unworn they are.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> It is the same seller on both sites. She will put things up at different price points and also states pristine and new 90% of the time. She was called out on that and changed her seller name by placing periods between the words.   I don’t understand the two different shipping points. She is based in Virginia Beach.  All her things are authentic but I question how New and unworn they are.



Probably she sends it out from Europe or UK when a seller pops up to avoid custom taxes. If you travel a lot might be possible. Her prices are pretty high for preowned.


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3970818



This jacket is really testing my resolve... my personal shopper already saved it for me in my size knowing I would like it!! Argh!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> This jacket is really testing my resolve... my personal shopper already saved it for me in my size knowing I would like it!! Argh!!



I purchased the cream/ecru version today, it has gold thread throughout the tweed and the fit is amazing......the blue is gorgeous too.....you need it!!!! It’s also lightweight which I love!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I purchased the cream/ecru version today, it has gold thread throughout the tweed and the fit is amazing......the blue is gorgeous too.....you need it!!!! It’s also lightweight which I love!



Congrats!  We have quite a little club going with this one.  On the whole, I too thought it was a great fit.  Mine just needs a bit of tweaking and taking in.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> This jacket is really testing my resolve... my personal shopper already saved it for me in my size knowing I would like it!! Argh!!


Don't go near the store.  That is the only way to avoid it, lol!


----------



## chanel76

gracekelly said:


> It is the same seller on both sites. She will put things up at different price points and also states pristine and new 90% of the time. She was called out on that and changed her seller name by placing periods between the words.   I don’t understand the two different shipping points. She is based in Virginia Beach.  All her things are authentic but I question how New and unworn they are.





Pourquoipas said:


> Probably she sends it out from Europe or UK when a seller pops up to avoid custom taxes. If you travel a lot might be possible. Her prices are pretty high for preowned.



Thanks, @gracekelly and @Pourquoipas! It’s good to know that it’s the same seller and that the items are authentic. Now I’ve just got to consider the price point for a pre-owned item and whether the jacket is useful at all in a tropical climate, as gorgeous as it may be. Plus I’m going to have to get it altered down in size.

I do travel to places with cooler climates, but I’m finding it hard to justify a purchase with a 1-2 weeks use per year.


----------



## pinkorchid20

chanel76 said:


> Thanks, @gracekelly and @Pourquoipas! It’s good to know that it’s the same seller and that the items are authentic. Now I’ve just got to consider the price point for a pre-owned item and whether the jacket is useful at all in a tropical climate, as gorgeous as it may be. Plus I’m going to have to get it altered down in size.
> 
> I do travel to places with cooler climates, but I’m finding it hard to justify a purchase with a 1-2 weeks use per year.


Good luck deciding! It's beautiful for sure but I've seen it popping up on VC for less. The question also is if you need the matching skirt.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pinkorchid20

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3972291


Beautiful!


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> Thanks, @gracekelly and @Pourquoipas! It’s good to know that it’s the same seller and that the items are authentic. Now I’ve just got to consider the price point for a pre-owned item and whether the jacket is useful at all in a tropical climate, as gorgeous as it may be. Plus I’m going to have to get it altered down in size.
> 
> I do travel to places with cooler climates, but I’m finding it hard to justify a purchase with a 1-2 weeks use per year.



Same here. In my hometown our winter is short. Most of the time it is humid here. In summer we absolutely not need a tweed jacket except if you work indoor with AC on all the time. I think from now on I need to travel with a style so I could use them more.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

This looks fresh and charming on her.  PQP's pearl shoes too!


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw a closeup of the tweed in a pic. It’s like purple metallic and blue metallic. It will be gorgeous


----------



## pigleto972001

Just curious which jacket is this one


----------



## nelli

Looks like this one. Zip front 
Not current collection.


----------



## Vanana

cafecreme15 said:


> That's a good point. I asked her if she knew specifically what year it was from since the listing just says the 80s, and she says probably about 5-7 years ago. Then I pointed out the listing says the 80s, and that the Chanel Boutique tag is mostly in pre-2000ish jackets. She then said the jacket isnt her so "thats as much as she know." Like...what??


I have jacket with same buttons from 1980s that I bought preloved I am not Home so no details yet on year etc (on my home pc)
The shoulders on the jacket are quite rounded and photo showing sleeve seem quite wide for a jacket that’s showing so slim. Either they tailored the body or like GK said it is pinned down for photos


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> That's a good point. I asked her if she knew specifically what year it was from since the listing just says the 80s, and she says probably about 5-7 years ago. Then I pointed out the listing says the 80s, and that the Chanel Boutique tag is mostly in pre-2000ish jackets. She then said the jacket isnt her so "thats as much as she know." Like...what??



That Jacket is definitely 80s to early 90s. I have a suit from that era and the jacket is boxy, but I used to love it with jeans. Also the material is lighter. I will have to dig mine out.


----------



## jkhuu623

Trying to decide if I should keep this jacket or not. Please help!


----------



## Vanana

chanel76 said:


> Thanks, @gracekelly and @Pourquoipas! It’s good to know that it’s the same seller and that the items are authentic. Now I’ve just got to consider the price point for a pre-owned item and whether the jacket is useful at all in a tropical climate, as gorgeous as it may be. Plus I’m going to have to get it altered down in size.
> 
> I do travel to places with cooler climates, but I’m finding it hard to justify a purchase with a 1-2 weeks use per year.


If it helps... it’s a very heavy jacket. I wore it in store and just from trying on got sweaty and I don’t generally get sweaty as I am always feeling cold even indoors. It’s definitley one for colder climate


----------



## CoastalCouture

jkhuu623 said:


> Trying to decide if I should keep this jacket or not. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973065
> View attachment 3973066



If you are on the fence about the jacket, maybe it’s not for you. Try styling it with the sorts of clothes you intend to wear with it. Personally, I think the gathered details through the shoulder seam make the jacket fit hard to judge.


----------



## Tykhe

jkhuu623 said:


> Trying to decide if I should keep this jacket or not. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973065
> View attachment 3973066


I think it looks amazing on you! I was thinking about getting this jacket too, it is so pretty. I got a boy instead.


----------



## argcdg

jkhuu623 said:


> Trying to decide if I should keep this jacket or not. Please help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3973065
> View attachment 3973066


I bought this one and have kept it; haven't worn it yet because it's the dead of winter here, but I'm looking forward to wearing it a lot (with black pants, navy pants,skirts, etc.) when it finally gets warm.  I find it very light and comfortable.


----------



## Nancy Wong

May I know if anyone own/ tried this jacket on before? Is it a heavy jacket which fit very cold weather only?


----------



## lulilu

There's a lot of discussion regarding this jacket in this thread -- either scroll or do a search.


Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3973156
> 
> View attachment 3973157
> 
> May I know if anyone own/ tried this jacket on before? Is it a heavy jacket which fit very cold weather only?


----------



## pigleto972001

I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177


Very elegant!  Doesn't sound like a jacket for California lol!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177



Thanks for the reply! It is really beautiful, classic and iconic. I live in Asia with short winter. Can expect that I could wear it 1-2 weeks only per year or traveling. But I got a very good deal ($1700) so I am struggling should I get it.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for the reply! It is really beautiful, classic and iconic. I live in Asia with short winter. Can expect that I could wear it 1-2 weeks only per year or traveling. But I got a very good deal ($1700) so I am struggling should I get it.


I have to say that $1700 sounds to good to be true.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks grace  no not for California unless they are super cold with the AC 

Nancy, If that’s the price and it’s authentic I wouldn’t hesitate !!! It is 8500 retail.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks grace  no not for California unless they are super cold with the AC
> 
> Nancy, If that’s the price and it’s authentic I wouldn’t hesitate !!! It is 8500 retail.








I will see it in person in a few days. But just from the pictures the details look good for me. I can see that I wouldn't wear it this winter as it is getting warm here now. But I will take mod pictures if I bought it.


----------



## pigleto972001

So far so good ! Wow ! There’s a surfeit of the blue ones lately. I love that you can do different things w the frogs.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> So far so good ! Wow ! There’s a surfeit of the blue ones lately. I love that you can do different things w the frogs.



Cream colour looks the best I have to admit it


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177



Looks great on you! Wear it often


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! Cost per wear. I will need to  did you decide to try the blue jacket yet ? I managed to not like it enough. Haha.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, you look smashing in your Salzburg!  Congrats on getting  this  classic beauty!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177


Love, !


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you guys ! Gosh I also love the ruffled sweater under the jacket in the runway shot. However in real life she must have been dying of heatstroke !


----------



## cafecreme15

Vanana said:


> I have jacket with same buttons from 1980s that I bought preloved I am not Home so no details yet on year etc (on my home pc)
> The shoulders on the jacket are quite rounded and photo showing sleeve seem quite wide for a jacket that’s showing so slim. Either they tailored the body or like GK said it is pinned down for photos





BBC said:


> That Jacket is definitely 80s to early 90s. I have a suit from that era and the jacket is boxy, but I used to love it with jeans. Also the material is lighter. I will have to dig mine out.


When I asked the seller more about it, she said she didn't know because the jacket wasnt hers? I asked her who she was selling on behalf of because I was interested and wanted to make sure I understood, and she never answered me. These Poshmark sellers are bizarre.


----------



## pinkorchid20

@pigleto - so glad you kept the jacket! It indeed is beautiful. What a classic combination with the flats, as if the pieces were made for each other.


----------



## jkhuu623

CoastalCouture said:


> If you are on the fence about the jacket, maybe it’s not for you. Try styling it with the sorts of clothes you intend to wear with it. Personally, I think the gathered details through the shoulder seam make the jacket fit hard to judge.





Tykhe said:


> I think it looks amazing on you! I was thinking about getting this jacket too, it is so pretty. I got a boy instead.





argcdg said:


> I bought this one and have kept it; haven't worn it yet because it's the dead of winter here, but I'm looking forward to wearing it a lot (with black pants, navy pants,skirts, etc.) when it finally gets warm.  I find it very light and comfortable.



I'll try it on with more outfits to see how I feel. I like the fit of this one more than my Paris in Rome black jacket. The buttons are TO DIE FOR! So cute! 

Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## pigleto972001

jkhuu623 said:


> I'll try it on with more outfits to see how I feel. I like the fit of this one more than my Paris in Rome black jacket. The buttons are TO DIE FOR! So cute!
> 
> Will keep everyone updated!



It looks really cute on you !! I almost kept this one but I had to let it go ... the buttons are very cute and I think it will go with many outfits. I wish I loved it more


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177


Love how you styled it simply and beautifully!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177



You look great pigletto! So glad you are getting the chance to wear this beautiful jacket


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177


Beautiful!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.


----------



## chanel76

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177



@pigleto972001, you look so fabulous! I am sorely tempted, despite the impracticality.

Is it much warmer than the black Sophia jacket? I’m looking for a reference on level of “warmness”.



pigleto972001 said:


> He he grace ... my SA has another 40 in the cream Salzburg.



Any chance your SA has a cream one in size 38 too?


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298



Wow! It is more than beautiful!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow! It is more than beautiful!


Thank you! It has the perfect weight and is easy to combine. Happy I decided to give it a try.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177


Pigleto, the jacket looks amazing! it is is super warm! 


pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


pinkorchid, Congrats! it's just perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


This is just perfect!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


----------



## miss argile

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


Congrats!!! It’s gorgeous and fits you so well!  May I ask what you have done to the back?


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


Really good find there! Looks great on you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> Really good find there! Looks great on you!



Thanks periogirl!


----------



## chaneljewel

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


Beautiful!   A treasure to find for sure!


----------



## chaneljewel

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


Perfect!   Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Pigleto, the jacket looks amazing! it is is super warm!
> 
> pinkorchid, Congrats! it's just perfect!!!!!!!





periogirl28 said:


> This is just perfect!





miss argile said:


> Congrats!!! It’s gorgeous and fits you so well!  May I ask what you have done to the back?





chaneljewel said:


> Perfect!   Looks fabulous on you.



Thanks, all! The only thing I am NOT happy with ...


Anyone else experiencing the same? 2 threads already on first wear. 

@miss argile - the back made it slightly boxy so it was taken in a little. It‘s a lot more fitted now.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


Lucky you! This is incredibly beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, all! The only thing I am NOT happy with ...
> View attachment 3974469
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same? 2 threads already on first wear.
> 
> @miss argile - the back made it slightly boxy so it was taken in a little. It‘s a lot more fitted now.


I noticed this on many of the jackets in store, especially the Multicolor one. Just be careful then, I guess the weave is looser. Alas I think this does happen and more so with even Lesage Fantasy Tweeds.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> I noticed this on many of the jackets in store, especially the Multicolor one. Just be careful then, I guess the weave is looser. Alas I think this does happen and more so with even Lesage Fantasy Tweeds.


Thanks, periogirl. That was the reason not to purchase the multicoloured. Will keep an eye on this. Don‘t want a second Paris Rome jacket disaster (although I was not affected).


----------



## dharma

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, all! The only thing I am NOT happy with ...
> View attachment 3974469
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same? 2 threads already on first wear.
> 
> @miss argile - the back made it slightly boxy so it was taken in a little. It‘s a lot more fitted now.


Your jacket looks beautiful on you! It appears that the thread is unraveling from the hem? Or is it pulling out lengthwise? Regardless, you can ask the seamstress to hand stitch a “stay stitch” around the bottom to keep it from unraveling. I’m very surprised this was not done in manufacture. If it was, the loose threads could be the ones that weren’t caught in the stay stitching and the unraveling will stop once those threads have shed.


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, periogirl. That was the reason not to purchase the multicoloured. Will keep an eye on this. Don‘t want a second Paris Rome jacket disaster (although I was not affected).


Fingers crossed for you! I got to admit I was worried too but I don't wear my Paris Rome enough to notice anything happening.


----------



## dharma

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


Kill me now. I LOVE this, and it looks great on you!!! Great styling with the Céline (?) shoes. Amazing price!! My hope is renewed for one for me!! I have the cream but the navy is my true love.


----------



## pinkorchid20

dharma said:


> Your jacket looks beautiful on you! It appears that the thread is unraveling from the hem? Or is it pulling out lengthwise? Regardless, you can ask the seamstress to hand stitch a “stay stitch” around the bottom to keep it from unraveling. I’m very surprised this was not done in manufacture. If it was, the loose threads could be the ones that weren’t caught in the stay stitching and the unraveling will stop once those threads have shed.


Actually 4 threads are pulling out lengthwise now...I'll ask the boutique what they can do about it. There is a "stay stitch", so wonder why this is pulling regardless.


----------



## dharma

pinkorchid20 said:


> Actually 4 threads are pulling out lengthwise now...I'll ask the boutique what they can do about it. There is a "stay stitch", so wonder why this is pulling regardless.


Oh no!! Definitely investigate. Please let us know.


----------



## chaneljewel

dharma said:


> Kill me now. I LOVE this, and it looks great on you!!! Great styling with the Céline (?) shoes. Amazing price!! My hope is renewed for one for me!! I have the cream but the navy is my true love.


I feel the same, dharma.   The cream is absolutely beautiful but the navy has been tugging at my ♥️.


----------



## Nancy Wong

dharma said:


> Kill me now. I LOVE this, and it looks great on you!!! Great styling with the Céline (?) shoes. Amazing price!! My hope is renewed for one for me!! I have the cream but the navy is my true love.



Thanks dharma. I actually like cream but I couldn't see one in the market


----------



## dharma

chaneljewel said:


> I feel the same, dharma.   The cream is absolutely beautiful but the navy has been tugging at my ♥️.


Let’s keep a look out for each other!!
@Nancy Wong we will take your help, lol!!!!!


----------



## luckylove

pinkorchid20 said:


> Actually 4 threads are pulling out lengthwise now...I'll ask the boutique what they can do about it. There is a "stay stitch", so wonder why this is pulling regardless.



Oh dear! It is such a beautiful jacket; I hope there is an easy solution. I bought the blue one as well, but I am still waiting for it to be shipped to me. Please keep us posted on what you discover.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Just curious which jacket is this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3972752



I have this jacket 
It super wearable !


----------



## klynneann

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


Love it on you!!


----------



## klynneann

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!


Yes, super lucky!!  Jealous over here lol.


----------



## foxie-pooh

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!



Looks great Nancy. I was a little concerned about the style code (seemed different from the pieces circulating online but maybe members who own the jacket can comment more on that) but I’m glad that it checked out! Congrats on the great deal


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


Love this on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

dharma said:


> Your jacket looks beautiful on you! It appears that the thread is unraveling from the hem? Or is it pulling out lengthwise? Regardless, you can ask the seamstress to hand stitch a “stay stitch” around the bottom to keep it from unraveling. I’m very surprised this was not done in manufacture. If it was, the loose threads could be the ones that weren’t caught in the stay stitching and the unraveling will stop once those threads have shed.


The only issue with a stay stitch is that it might be visible and ruin the look.  Maybe you're  supposed to live with some unravelling in exchange for the opulence of Chanel tweed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298



Yes!!! This is PERFECT on you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I wore mine tonite for the first time. It was super warm phew. Definitely not for tropical weather...
> 
> View attachment 3973177



One major Chanel look! You were so right to need this[emoji108][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298



Beautiful jacket and fit! Congrats [emoji108]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!



Bravo for getting this. It’s stunning !


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh my the posts were flying !!!

The blue act 1 jacket is gorgeous on you pink orchid hope the thread issue is resolved. 

Nancy the navy Salzburg is gorgeous and yes you are lucky !!! There are some navy Salzburg’s at neimans in us BUT of course ... at full price. 

Thank y’all for your support on the cream Salzburg


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh my the posts were flying !!!
> 
> The blue act 1 jacket is gorgeous on you pink orchid hope the thread issue is resolved.
> 
> Nancy the navy Salzburg is gorgeous and yes you are lucky !!! There are some navy Salzburg’s at neimans in us BUT of course ... at full price.
> 
> Thank y’all for your support on the cream Salzburg


I love all the Salzburgs. Omg. You ladies are making me want to get one too.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Beautiful jacket and fit! Congrats [emoji108]



Looks beautiful!  I have them doing the same thing to my ecru jacket.  Amazing what a little tweak will do to improve the look


----------



## Vanana

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298


PERFECTION!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh my the posts were flying !!!
> 
> The blue act 1 jacket is gorgeous on you pink orchid hope the thread issue is resolved.
> 
> Nancy the navy Salzburg is gorgeous and yes you are lucky !!! There are some navy Salzburg’s at neimans in us BUT of course ... at full price.
> 
> Thank y’all for your support on the cream Salzburg


There are???


----------



## pigleto972001

That’s what my SA said when he looked last week. But given how popular it seems to be now who knows if they’re still around


----------



## TankerToad

pinkorchid20 said:


> Finally picked up my jacket from alterations. The slight change in the back just did the trick.
> 
> View attachment 3974297
> View attachment 3974298



Couldn’t be more perfect !


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> The only issue with a stay stitch is that it might be visible and ruin the look.  Maybe you're  supposed to live with some unravelling in exchange for the opulence of Chanel tweed.


I have a couple of older jackets where a little unraveling on the hem is part of the charm.  When I fix them, I call it "giving them a haircut."  However, if something is a pull throughout the front or back going east/west or north/south, I would be concerned.  My first impression of the navy was that it was more delicate than the white, but it is very beautiful so if you have it, you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks great Nancy. I was a little concerned about the style code (seemed different from the pieces circulating online but maybe members who own the jacket can comment more on that) but I’m glad that it checked out! Congrats on the great deal






Thanks a lot! I didn't know and I was a bit concerned as well. "AL" stands for alternative style or fabric. Someone told me that both navy and ecru jackets should have style number P51763 (with different color codes underneath). The style number P51897 is for a similar but slightly different style-wise jacket. But Chanel helped me to fix the pulling thread. Yes I would like to get more info if any members can help.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I have a couple of older jackets where a little unraveling on the hem is part of the charm.  When I fix them, I call it "giving them a haircut."  However, if something is a pull throughout the front or back going east/west or north/south, I would be concerned.  My first impression of the navy was that it was more delicate than the white, but it is very beautiful so if you have it, you just have to deal with it.


Thanks, gracekelly. I'm not (yet) overly concerned. I'll just see how things go. I was able to pull out the threads and will keep them until I'll be visiting the boutique next time. Unfortunately my work schedule is completely full, so won't make it there this week, but will keep everyone posted. Not a major issue to me until the jacket looks like it's "half balding".


----------



## dharma

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3975398
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I didn't know and I was a bit concerned as well. "AL" stands for alternative style or fabric. Someone told me that both navy and ecru jackets should have style number P51763 (with different color codes underneath). The style number P51897 is for a similar but slightly different style-wise jacket. But Chanel helped me to fix the pulling thread. Yes I would like to get more info if any members can help.


I have not seen the runway navy on anyone but Emmanuel Alt. The navy I always see on the resale market is the same as yours. I assumed the runway navy was too expensive to produce so they changed it. Maybe they made both?


----------



## dharma

Karenaellen said:


> The only issue with a stay stitch is that it might be visible and ruin the look.  Maybe you're  supposed to live with some unravelling in exchange for the opulence of Chanel tweed.


I agree that a tighter machine stitch would be visible and stiffen the hem a bit. With tweed this varigated I think it’s possible that  hand stitching would blend in just fine and not change the look. If I owned this jacket I would do it myself, lol. But as you said, sometimes these pieces are delicate and one just has to live with it. Plus pinkorchid said there is a stay stitch already so it’s a moot point.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Another Salzburg on VC for 1200€ but a bit fishy to me. It‘s currently being purchased.


----------



## pigleto972001

Now that .... is not real in so many ways.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Another Salzburg on VC for 1200€ but a bit fishy to me. It‘s currently being purchased.
> 
> View attachment 3975546
> View attachment 3975547
> View attachment 3975548



The code even didn't appear on the catalog like the one I got.


----------



## ladysarah

can someone post close ups (ie buttons & tweed) similar to this for comparison purposes?


----------



## pigleto972001

I can take some pics of mine.


----------



## pigleto972001

Someone advised me to watermark these.


----------



## Nancy Wong

These were mine.


----------



## EmileH

Yeah that Vestiaire jacket is totally fake. No question. That’s scary.

Does the AL on the authentic Chanel jacket tag denote the cut for Asia? When my SA shows me the book it always lists another style number denoted with letters that she said meant it was proportioned for sale in Asia. I’m not sure if the letters were AL.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Hope it gets rejected by quality control...


pigleto972001 said:


> Now that .... is not real in so many ways.


----------



## bags to die for

dharma said:


> I have not seen the runway navy on anyone but Emmanuel Alt. The navy I always see on the resale market is the same as yours. I assumed the runway navy was too expensive to produce so they changed it. Maybe they made both?


I saw the runway version when I bought the cream. It was definitely a lot more expensive.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> I have a couple of older jackets where a little unraveling on the hem is part of the charm.  When I fix them, I call it "giving them a haircut."  However, if something is a pull throughout the front or back going east/west or north/south, I would be concerned.  My first impression of the navy was that it was more delicate than the white, but it is very beautiful so if you have it, you just have to deal with it.





pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, gracekelly. I'm not (yet) overly concerned. I'll just see how things go. I was able to pull out the threads and will keep them until I'll be visiting the boutique next time. Unfortunately my work schedule is completely full, so won't make it there this week, but will keep everyone posted. Not a major issue to me until the jacket looks like it's "half balding".


I  checked - the cream jacket has a seam at the end, which will prevent pulling out threads I asume.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yeah that Vestiaire jacket is totally fake. No question. That’s scary.
> 
> Does the AL on the authentic Chanel jacket tag denote the cut for Asia? When my SA shows me the book it always lists another style number denoted with letters that she said meant it was proportioned for sale in Asia. I’m not sure if the letters were AL.



My interpretation is AL is for the runway red/navy elaborate tweed runway one (alternative) that E.Alt had and doesn’t appear on the resale market and the normal code from the book is for ecru and navy. I might be wrong. Many fakes around ‍♀️


----------



## dharma

bags to die for said:


> I saw the runway version when I bought the cream. It was definitely a lot more expensive.


Thank you for this Info!! My grail hunt has just become more challenging, lol.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3975567
> View attachment 3975568
> View attachment 3975569
> 
> 
> Someone advised me to watermark these.


I know you posted these to help others with authentication - but good heavens these are beautiful photos.


----------



## Nancy Wong

There is one runway version on VC selling for around $2200. I don't know if it is authentic or not but honestly it looks beautiful from the pictures.


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3974397
> 
> 
> Ladies, I got the jacket and it is in excellent condition! And it is the right size for me. I went to Chanel to ask them to fix a pulling thread for me (just an excuse to prove the authenticity) and it is authentic! $1670 including the hanger and garment bag. Am I lucky?
> The navy is so beautifully dark. I am so happy as I feel like I am wearing a little black jacket!



Congrats! It’s magical jacket! It looks great on you!


----------



## klynneann

pinkorchid20 said:


> Another Salzburg on VC for 1200€ but a bit fishy to me. It‘s currently being purchased.
> 
> View attachment 3975546
> View attachment 3975547
> View attachment 3975548


I am not good at telling fake from authentic but even I can tell this one doesn't look good!


----------



## klynneann

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3975583
> View attachment 3975584
> View attachment 3975585
> 
> 
> These were mine.





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3975567
> View attachment 3975568
> View attachment 3975569
> 
> 
> Someone advised me to watermark these.


sigh...


----------



## TankerToad

Lots of interesting discussion here.
Just wanted to post a quick How To Wear Your Chanel Jacket post.
This snap was on her IG yesterday.
Love how she wears this Chanel jacket—-
The bag isn’t bad either !


----------



## 911snowball

The VCA necklace is great with the jacket!! Love, as always when VCA is shown with our beloved jackets!


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Lots of interesting discussion here.
> Just wanted to post a quick How To Wear Your Chanel Jacket post.
> This snap was on her IG yesterday.
> Love how she wears this Chanel jacket—-
> The bag isn’t bad either !
> View attachment 3975875


Now this is sophistication ...needs to be on that thread too.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Congrats! It’s magical jacket! It looks great on you!



Thanks Ari! I miss your mod pictures. Please post more when you have time.


----------



## pigleto972001

chanel76 said:


> @pigleto972001, you look so fabulous! I am sorely tempted, despite the impracticality.
> 
> Is it much warmer than the black Sophia jacket? I’m looking for a reference on level of “warmness”.
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance your SA has a cream one in size 38 too?



I just realized I never answered this ! Sorry 

Hmmm. I would say it’s warmer than the Sofia. Actually the Paris Rome to me is warmer too but not as warm as the Salzburg. 
So Salzburg > Paris Rome > Sofia. 

He only has the 40 I’m afraid . There may be 38 out there


----------



## Keren16

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3964644
> View attachment 3964645
> View attachment 3964646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shoulder pad alterations. For Spring I would be wearing my Lilac jacket with a very old Hermes cashmere sweater and grey wool COS skirt. Summer outfits remain to be seen!



Gorgeous, soft color! Are the sleeves bracelet/ 3/4 length?


----------



## periogirl28

Keren16 said:


> Gorgeous, soft color! Are the sleeves bracelet/ 3/4 length?


Thank you! I believe the sleeves were shorter than bracelet length but not 3/4, even before I altered the shoulders.


----------



## Genie27

My Versailles jacket, C knit dress and necklace for meetings today. Open/closed. This outfit packs really well.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> My Versailles jacket, C knit dress and necklace for meetings today. Open/closed. This outfit packs really well.


Great looking jacket and the perfect style for you. Very flattering.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Genie27 said:


> My Versailles jacket, C knit dress and necklace for meetings today. Open/closed. This outfit packs really well.



I like it open! Looks great!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, do you think it is still chic or dated?


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the style of it. Wooh! I cannot do yellow though


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the style of it. Wooh! I cannot do yellow though



I am a yellow so I think I can do yellow hahaha...

Mod picture coming soon. Just bought this jacket!


----------



## klynneann

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3977351
> 
> 
> Ladies, do you think it is still chic or dated?


I really like it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Please post pics !


----------



## Mrs.Z

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3977351
> 
> 
> Ladies, do you think it is still chic or dated?



I love this, looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3977351
> 
> 
> Ladies, do you think it is still chic or dated?



Love it!!!


----------



## gracekelly

2006 Was a great year for Chanel jackets.  This is one of my favorites.  Black wool with rope trim.  I was thrilled when I discovered this shawl was a perfect match up for it.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3978359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Was a great year for Chanel jackets.  This is one of my favorites.  Black wool with rope trim.  I was thrilled when I discovered this shawl was a perfect match up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3978359



Love this one Grace. It’s a perfect match.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Love this one Grace. It’s a perfect match.


Thanks!  I think it will look great with the new Act I ecru jacket as well.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3978372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Was a great year for Chanel jackets.  This is one of my favorites.  Black wool with rope trim.  I was thrilled when I discovered this shawl was a perfect match up for it.



So elegant! Look good on you!


----------



## 911snowball

Classic and perfect GK! The outfit is timeless- and coordinated perfectly.This photo shows why we buy the brand and obsess over the details.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> Classic and perfect GK! The outfit is timeless- and coordinated perfectly.This photo shows why we buy the brand and obsess over the details.


Thank you,!  I think the operative word is obsessive. Just think what would happen if we turned our attention to world peace


----------



## 911snowball

Speaking of classic and timeless and coordinated perfectly- sending a hello out to Pocketbook Pup. Hope you are staying warm and getting good wear from your skirt purchases in this cold weather.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi to pocketbook too 

Grace!! Love that jacket. Sooooo pretty. And the shawl too! Was 2006 the one when the recession hit or was that earlier? The merry go round show ?


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi to pocketbook too
> 
> Grace!! Love that jacket. Sooooo pretty. And the shawl too! Was 2006 the one when the recession hit or was that earlier? The merry go round show ?


  Do you mean the 2008 financial crisis.   Market tanked and banks failed.


----------



## pigleto972001

That was it ... couldn’t remember the year. I loved the very first suit that show


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> That was it ... couldn’t remember the year. I loved the very first suit that show


Wonder how many returns there were at the NYC boutique after that happened.   *snark*


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3978372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Was a great year for Chanel jackets.  This is one of my favorites.  Black wool with rope trim.  I was thrilled when I discovered this shawl was a perfect match up for it.



Perfect jacket! Elegant. I love my neutral H shawls, I don’t recognize this one as I avoid the shawl threads [emoji387] [emoji85]
Yes [emoji136]‍♀️[emoji255]PbP hope you’re enjoying your beautiful coats!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3978372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2006 Was a great year for Chanel jackets.  This is one of my favorites.  Black wool with rope trim.  I was thrilled when I discovered this shawl was a perfect match up for it.


Oh my  rope trim!! I die... this is too good to be true


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect jacket! Elegant. I love my neutral H shawls, I don’t recognize this one as I avoid the shawl threads [emoji387] [emoji85]
> Yes [emoji136]‍♀️[emoji255]PbP hope you’re enjoying your beautiful coats!


Thanks!  It is Brandebourg and sorry the photo came out so fuzzy.

WOW!  My old jacket thanks you all for the likes!  She was feeling lonely as I had not worn her in a long time.


----------



## cafecreme15

Today I was able to try on the gorgeous blue and white jacket so many of you have gotten. I didn’t realize there was some gorgeous metallic silver thread around the cuffs and running throughout the jacket...it was even more beautiful in person! I didn’t love the high low hem in the back, but the jacket is the perfect weight and fit like a dream.


----------



## doloresmia

Tried this amazing jacket and it looked silly on me! I am so relieved


----------



## ailoveresale

cafecreme15 said:


> Today I was able to try on the gorgeous blue and white jacket so many of you have gotten. I didn’t realize there was some gorgeous metallic silver thread around the cuffs and running throughout the jacket...it was even more beautiful in person! I didn’t love the high low hem in the back, but the jacket is the perfect weight and fit like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979016



Looks great! Yes I didn’t realize it has a little bling in the trim. It’s more apparent indoors than in natural lighting.



doloresmia said:


> Tried this amazing jacket and it looked silly on me! I am so relieved
> 
> View attachment 3979020



Lol gorgeous jacket though!


----------



## gracekelly

Picked up my ecru /white today. Very pleased with the alteration


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 3979254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up my ecru /white today. Very pleased with the alteration



It is really stunning!


----------



## Nancy Wong

doloresmia said:


> Tried this amazing jacket and it looked silly on me! I am so relieved
> 
> View attachment 3979020



I saw it in the store and tried to run away from it. I know I will like it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Doloresmia, I like it on you. I didn’t like it on myself. It is gorgeous


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Tried this amazing jacket and it looked silly on me! I am so relieved
> 
> View attachment 3979020



Not silly
It’s spectacular 
But has a spectacular price to match 
It’s awfully beautiful


----------



## princessmaggie

Has anyone taken this one home yet? It's quite a fun weekend blouson kind of style & the tweed was stunning but I'm not sure if I will get the wear out of it for my lifestyle.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was hoping to see it in person. I think it’s reversible and has a giant CC on the back ? It is pretty


----------



## princessmaggie

pigleto972001 said:


> I was hoping to see it in person. I think it’s reversible and has a giant CC on the back ? It is pretty



Supposedly yes reversible but I wasn't convinced by a silky cream reverse with a big CC...


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s huge ! I saw a pic of it. I think I would never wear it inside out [emoji39]


----------



## nicole0612

It is very pretty in real life! Love the tweed. Since you have long hair like I do the back should not be too much of an issue and the tweed trim looks cool against the cream when reversed.


----------



## argcdg

doloresmia said:


> Tried this amazing jacket and it looked silly on me! I am so relieved
> 
> View attachment 3979020


Silly in what way? I think it looks great on you! (Sorry if that's the wrong thing to say . . . )


----------



## pigleto972001

The real real has a Sophia jacket from ritz with an extra 20 percent off right now 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-cosmopolite-tweed-jacket-2?source=igodigital

It’s a steal !

They also have the lesage multicolored Cuba jacket which is quite a bit more. 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...l&utm_source=marketingcloud&source=igodigital


----------



## foxie-pooh

Love the SS18 jacket on Caroline


----------



## pigleto972001

That’s the one I like !! Hmmm shoulders ...


----------



## bags to die for

I did try that jacket both ways 

Loved the Tweed and it did come in a hoodie version too.
.


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> I did try that jacket both ways
> 
> Loved the Tweed and it did come in a hoodie version too.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980577



Love it! Two completely different looks. You would never guess it was the same jacket.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I did try that jacket both ways
> 
> Loved the Tweed and it did come in a hoodie version too.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3980577


I like the hood one.


----------



## ladysarah

miss argile said:


> Thanks @klynneann @pinkorchid20 @Vanana and @ms piggy for the encouragement. I have decided to keep this, and before leaving it with boutique tailor, I’m wearing it for our early valentine’s lunch today


love love this! always find it hard to wear the jacket in london weather. its either too cold or too warm. this looks perfect though.


----------



## pigleto972001

Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?



Definitely.   Looks great!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?


Looks great!!


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?



Well look at you !
You are rocking it


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?



I like how you match with your shoes!


----------



## ailoveresale

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?



Gorgeous!! Looks great!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?



Perfect, you made it your own!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?


Absolutely!


----------



## TankerToad

Saw some of the new Spring irl yesterday 
It’s very very nice 
Wish I hadn’t seen it 
[emoji6]


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> Today I was able to try on the gorgeous blue and white jacket so many of you have gotten. I didn’t realize there was some gorgeous metallic silver thread around the cuffs and running throughout the jacket...it was even more beautiful in person! I didn’t love the high low hem in the back, but the jacket is the perfect weight and fit like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979016



Honestly @cafecreme15 this is gorgeous on you. Do I recognize the boutique? When you get back we should just go together one of these days.....


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Saw some of the new Spring irl yesterday
> It’s very very nice
> Wish I hadn’t seen it
> [emoji6]



Uh, oh.....sounds like dangerous news for me!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Tried on the infamous IT jacket from pre spring 
Loved the soft tweed fabric that is shot through silver threads
The buttons IMO are lovely 
Very fresh looking like the Jacket
Loved the high low feature


----------



## TankerToad

The hooded jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

Oooh I see the black plaid jacket! Did you try it ? How was it. The cream one looks nice on you [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> Oooh I see the black plaid jacket! Did you try it ? How was it. The cream one looks nice on you [emoji1303][emoji1303]



Omg that’s the jacket I want 
It had just come in minutes before I arrived 
It’s TDF
Here are close ups


----------



## 911snowball

LOVE this tweed!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

The cream jacket tied around the waist 
Don’t think I’d have a nerve to do this ??[emoji15]


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow! Thanks for pics. Love it. Looks like a few variations of the tweed 

Omg I wouldn’t have the nerve to tie that. I recall its tweed is delicate. Phew [emoji38]


----------



## 911snowball

TT, the short sleeve tweed jacket looks wonderful on you.  I think you need this one.....


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3983209
> 
> The cream jacket tied around the waist
> Don’t think I’d have a nerve to do this ??[emoji15]


Oh seriously!   I am definitely going to do this. NOT.   I feel sorry for the future customer of this jacket once it comes off f the mannequin to be sold.  I don’t see it with the Robot jacket either.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3983201
> View attachment 3983203


Super pretty!


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> TT, the short sleeve tweed jacket looks wonderful on you.  I think you need this one.....



Yes an a dear friend here suggested malachite VCA earrings to go with it 
Oy 
I’m dead !


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Yes an a dear friend here suggested malachite VCA earrings to go with it
> Oy
> I’m dead !


Hint to the DH for an early BD present?


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3983201
> View attachment 3983203


So, so beautiful!!   You need this TT!!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Hint to the DH for an early BD present?



You bet I’m scheming !!
Haha!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 3982463
> 
> 
> Dinner attire. Think it goes w jeans ?


So a awesome and definitely


----------



## Vanana

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3983201
> View attachment 3983203


This definitely is a need, not a want


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Vanana said:


> This definitely is a need, not a want



Love the short arms and cut!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



The more I see of this jacket the more I like it!


----------



## pigleto972001

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



Looks awesome. Great weight for the weather in your area !


----------



## Nancy Wong

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



The more I look at the jacket, the more I admire it. And I like how you match with the necklace as well.


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029


This jacket really wows!!! Solid choice deciding to keep this for sure!!


----------



## TankerToad

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



Beautiful !!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Omg that’s the jacket I want
> It had just come in minutes before I arrived
> It’s TDF
> Here are close ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3983185
> View attachment 3983186
> 
> View attachment 3983182



We have a winner.
Omg it's perfect on you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



I REALLY Love this jacket. This one I could see getting and using.....what was the price again? [emoji51]


----------



## pigleto972001

62ish I think


----------



## luckylove

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> The more I look at the jacket, the more I admire it. And I like how you match with the necklace as well.[/



The Farandole is the perfect necklace for  Chanel jackets!  Love the look.


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my navy tweed jacket out to dinner tonight. Goes well with my kelly!
> 
> View attachment 3984028
> 
> View attachment 3984029


It’s gorgeous on you! And perfect for your climate too!


----------



## pigleto972001

On Instagram  I love the buttons !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Always wondered how these personal shopper types on Instagram get the clothes sooner than the stores seem to.


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3983201
> View attachment 3983203


Stunning!!


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> On Instagram  I love the buttons !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984707
> View attachment 3984708
> 
> 
> Always wondered how these personal shopper types on Instagram get the clothes sooner than the stores seem to.


Ah ok. So the one on the left is the same tweed as the one TT was wearing, but a different (longer) cut?


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I believe so  the one on the left and a similar one were on the runway. I am
Not sure if TTs style was. The tweed is pretty. Love the navy


----------



## Nancy Wong

OMG! I am in love! I just received this jacket from VC (very fast shipping from Spain to a Paris then to Hong Kong! Just one week!) It is in excellent condition and the right size for me. The pocket threads are still sealed and so the pockets are unused. 

The side opening is very fun! Colour is more close to the picture of it lying on the couch. Pastel yellow. I might wear it with shorts like the runway shoot when it is warmer.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Very pretty Nancy Wong, loving the yellow!


----------



## Chanelfanz

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3985216
> 
> Beautiful yellow [emoji1360][emoji178]


----------



## Genie27

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3985216
> 
> View attachment 3985310
> View attachment 3985312
> View attachment 3985313
> 
> OMG! I am in love! I just received this jacket from VC (very fast shipping from Spain to a Paris then to Hong Kong! Just one week!) It is in excellent condition and the right size for me. The pocket threads are still sealed and so the pockets are unused.
> 
> The side opening is very fun! Colour is more close to the picture of it lying on the couch. Pastel yellow. I might wear it with shorts like the runway shoot when it is warmer.


Oh this is so cute! I love the fit on you and the side detail is very nice! You have a very nice collection now...


----------



## Nancy Wong

Genie27 said:


> Oh this is so cute! I love the fit on you and the side detail is very nice! You have a very nice collection now...






Mrs.Z said:


> Very pretty Nancy Wong, loving the yellow!



Thanks ladies! Yes I am happy with what I got and I think I am going to rest my wallet for a while as weather is getting warmer here in Hong Kong.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks ladies! Yes I am happy with what I got and I think I am going to rest my wallet for a while as weather is getting warmer here in Hong Kong.


Absolutely stunning! When you get a chance please post more modelling shots- love those rare hard to find pieces...


----------



## pigleto972001

That jacket is very pretty !! I could not pull off the yellow. I like the buttons and the trim !


----------



## chanel76

I’m so in love with this tuxedo jacket! I think it’s a shorter version of the one that @smileygirl posted a while back.


----------



## chaneljewel

chanel76 said:


> View attachment 3986621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so in love with this tuxedo jacket! I think it’s a shorter version of the one that @smileygirl posted a while back.


Looks nice on you!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3985216
> 
> View attachment 3985310
> View attachment 3985312
> View attachment 3985313
> 
> OMG! I am in love! I just received this jacket from VC (very fast shipping from Spain to a Paris then to Hong Kong! Just one week!) It is in excellent condition and the right size for me. The pocket threads are still sealed and so the pockets are unused.
> 
> The side opening is very fun! Colour is more close to the picture of it lying on the couch. Pastel yellow. I might wear it with shorts like the runway shoot when it is warmer.


Such a fun jacket and I love colors this fits you perfectly


----------



## pigleto972001

Keira knightly wearing the Sofia in the new perfume ad


----------



## Nancy Wong

It is getting warm here in Hong Kong. Is it too casual to wear Chanel jacket with shorts?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think chanel jackets can be worn w shorts casually  the new one you got would be cute w some red ones. Their new Jean shorts from cruise would be cute w some of their jackets too. Has buttons down the front.


----------



## smileygirl

chanel76 said:


> View attachment 3986621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m so in love with this tuxedo jacket! I think it’s a shorter version of the one that @smileygirl posted a while back.


Yes I saw this too but still pricey for me


----------



## TankerToad

From the chaneljacket IG
Posted today


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3987891
> 
> It is getting warm here in Hong Kong. Is it too casual to wear Chanel jacket with shorts?


Wow that's one seriously hot, steaming look. I have a beat up black Chanel jacket which I sometimes wear with shorts, but always opaque tights underneath. In London is never Warn enough for naked legs, plus (in my case) I don't want to scare the horses...


----------



## 911snowball

Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pretty! You’re getting the gold jacket too from spring ? That’s so cool also


----------



## pinkorchid20

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


Finally seeing the real beauty of this coat. Fabulous choice, suits you so well!


----------



## Genie27

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


It’s stunning on you! I tried the same shade in the cut that periogirl got, and it was too cold on me.


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you ladies for your compliments!  I had actually stopped by to see if any of the new plaid jackets had arrived from Act 2.
Pigleto,it depends if the yellow works for me. I am pretty sure it is the same tweed that was on this thread earlier with the short sleeves. But like Genie mentioned, the same item can  work for some and not for others and I will wait and see how it looks on me.
I think the black/navy/ivory might work too.  NM is getting both colorways so it will be fun to try.  I will post photos of both and see what you guys think when they arrive.  I think the jacket will be very good for office wear.
On this lavender coat, it was not on my radar at all. The shorter one was. I thought the cut out in the front of the coat would be strange but I tried it on with a skirt and a dress while at the store and it was lovely . I was very surprised.


----------



## pigleto972001

I can’t wait for the plaid to come out too.  love to see it and your pics. Patiently waiting  our neimans stopped getting shipments recently so hoping they pick back up soon. There was a tee from act 1 but Bloomingdale’s did not buy in my size


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720



Congrats! This color suits you so well!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Wow that's one seriously hot, steaming look. I have a beat up black Chanel jacket which I sometimes wear with shorts, but always opaque tights underneath. In London is never Warn enough for naked legs, plus (in my case) I don't want to scare the horses...



Thanks a lot Sarah. I guess in London you can have more days allow you to wear Chanel jackets with the weather condition. In Hong Kong it is almost impossible to wear in summer. So I am really looking forward to get a lighter one for indoor in summer. I missed the one which Nicole suggested to me [emoji17]

Next time when you wear the black jacket with shorts please share mod pictures with us [emoji173]️


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720



Wow wow! It is so beautiful! Elegant and sweet! The buttons are so adorable TDF! Congratulations!


----------



## Tykhe

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


Omg. You are my hero! I loved this on the runway so much!


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3987891
> 
> It is getting warm here in Hong Kong. Is it too casual to wear Chanel jacket with shorts?


I wear Chanel jackets with tailored shorts all the time as an alternative because I hardly wear jeans. I think it has become my signature Chanel look!


----------



## chaneljewel

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


Beautiful!   Love the color, and the design of the jacket is so unique and stylish.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

periogirl28 said:


> I wear Chanel jackets with tailored shorts all the time as an alternative because I hardly wear jeans. I think it has become my signature Chanel look!


I like the idea of a tailored short with a wide leg.


----------



## periogirl28

Karenaellen said:


> I like the idea of a tailored short with a wide leg.


Yes I see what you mean. That would be so chic as long as it balances the jacket. One of mine is A line and I tend to wear straight cut tailored JCrew with it! I think it works for me.


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


This is fabulous on you!!


----------



## Tykhe

Is that the Sophia that she is wearing at the end? Omg. I am kicking myself for not getting that one. It looks amazing on her. And it looks like she removed the collar portion of it. If only I could go back in time!!! I was pregnant at the time last year when I tried it on and didn't feel it looked good on me because I was sooo fat. But now I look at it and it looks so chic. Can't believe I bought two Robot jackets instead.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes the Sofia!!!! [emoji7] I don’t know how she throws it on with the cuffs on. I always have to struggle a bit to get my hands though them. 
I love the Cuba dress !!!

The real real had a Sofia I think in a 38 or 40 recently. Could still be there 

The robots are great too !


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes the Sofia!!!! [emoji7] I don’t know how she throws it on with the cuffs on. I always have to struggle a bit to get my hands though them.
> I love the Cuba dress !!!
> 
> The real real had a Sofia I think in a 38 or 40 recently. Could still be there
> 
> The robots are great too !


Yeah actually I was just browsing The Real Real and I saw it. Haha. I don't know, I just don't like buying used because I am paranoid about it being fake. I say this even though I consign my used stuff on The Real Real all the time, so I guess I'm a bit hypocritical.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Tykhe said:


> Is that the Sophia that she is wearing at the end? Omg. I am kicking myself for not getting that one. It looks amazing on her. And it looks like she removed the collar portion of it. If only I could go back in time!!! I was pregnant at the time last year when I tried it on and didn't feel it looked good on me because I was sooo fat. But now I look at it and it looks so chic. Can't believe I bought two Robot jackets instead.




Well, we all have regrets. The robot covers extra pounds better but the Sofia looks like a forever piece  in retrospect especially when the collar and cuffs are removed. It didn’t sell out fast strange enough.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720



This is so pretty. It will be perfect with the white skirt!


----------



## honeydaze

Tykhe said:


> Yeah actually I was just browsing The Real Real and I saw it. Haha. I don't know, I just don't like buying used because I am paranoid about it being fake. I say this even though I consign my used stuff on The Real Real all the time, so I guess I'm a bit hypocritical.


Do you have a link to this jacket on The Real Real?  I looked and just can't find it! Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Well, we all have regrets. The robot covers extra pounds better but the Sofia looks like a forever piece  in retrospect especially when the collar and cuffs are removed. It didn’t sell out fast strange enough.



I heard it went on sale in Europe. I was hoping it might in the US but when my size started disappearing I had to nab it at full price. I don’t believe it made sale here though the skirt did 

I tried it without the cuffs too and the sleeves seem a bit short on me when I do that. So I leave them in.


----------



## Tykhe

Here it is https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-2017-paris-cosmopolite-tweed-jacket-2


----------



## ailoveresale

How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:


----------



## Tykhe

Wearing the white robot tonight. Still trying to lose the baby weight to fit into the skirt!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Here it is https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-2017-paris-cosmopolite-tweed-jacket-2


This must have  been altered or it is running big because those measurements look big for a 40.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:
> View attachment 3990022


Brown or black pants and of course, white or off white/ivory.  Pretty shade of green


----------



## honeydaze

Tykhe said:


> Here it is https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-2017-paris-cosmopolite-tweed-jacket-2


Thank you so much!


----------



## honeydaze

gracekelly said:


> This must have  been altered or it is running big because those measurements look big for a 40.


I just had a chance to take a look at it. I see what you mean!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:
> View attachment 3990022


I would counter the military lines with a soft floral knee length dress. Ulla Johnson makes nice ones.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> This must have  been altered or it is running big because those measurements look big for a 40.



I have a confession that only pigleto knows about - I had a moment of weakness and bought this, only to return it because I didn’t love it on me. Their measurements are totally off because this fit me perfectly and I am usually a 40. So glad I didn’t love it, it’s a beautiful jacket!



gracekelly said:


> Brown or black pants and of course, white or off white/ivory.  Pretty shade of green



I was worried that khaki pants would be too much like a uniform? Maybe if they are skinny or rolled and casual?
Thanks!



Karenaellen said:


> I would counter the military lines with a soft floral knee length dress. Ulla Johnson makes nice ones.



Ooh good idea - I will check her out! Thanks!
I also think I need the shoulders taken in a bit, this is one size bigger than my usual...


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:
> View attachment 3990022


Love that jacket. Unfortunately didn't grab it. Not sure what you wear to work (casual business, elegant, sporty?) but agree that balancing out the masculine, military edge should do the trick. What about a white skirt and white oversized silk blouse, lace (dress, skirt, blouse), (fake-) leather pants (slim) with an edgy t-shirt and some nice slingbacks, fitted leather shirt and high-waist pants, cigarette pants and silk blouse, (high-waist) fitted knee-length skirt and tucked in ruched shirt, tweed dress underneath...?

Colour-wise, I'd go with white, grey, blue, green, cream/beige/rose, taupe. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## chanel76

ailoveresale said:


> I have a confession that only pigleto knows about - I had a moment of weakness and bought this, only to return it because I didn’t love it on me. Their measurements are totally off because this fit me perfectly and I am usually a 40. So glad I didn’t love it, it’s a beautiful jacket!



The Sofia jacket sat in my wardrobe for 6 months because I was unhappy with the fit. I'm usually a size 38, but the SA at the boutique convinced me to get it in size 40. It took 3 alterations at the boutique (got it altered, brought it home, still didn't like it, etc) before I was happy with the fit. Now I truly love it!

@pigleto972001, I have the same issue with struggling to get my hands through the cuffs. Sometimes, I just leave them unbuttoned.


----------



## kpai

ailoveresale said:


> How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:
> View attachment 3990022


 I think cream/dark beige silk blouse plain or ruffled front and cream pants/dark beige would look beautiful with it.   Black slim leg pants.  Simple shift dress.


----------



## miss argile

chanel76 said:


> The Sofia jacket sat in my wardrobe for 6 months because I was unhappy with the fit. I'm usually a size 38, but the SA at the boutique convinced me to get it in size 40. It took 3 alterations at the boutique (got it altered, brought it home, still didn't like it, etc) before I was happy with the fit. Now I truly love it!
> 
> @pigleto972001, I have the same issue with struggling to get my hands through the cuffs. Sometimes, I just leave them unbuttoned.


Same here, Chanel tailor helped me cut the button holes just slightly bigger and reinforced them again. So now i can easily get my left hand through, though still need to struggle a tiny bit with my right hand.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I’m personally not a huge fan of shorts but I love how this woman on IG styled her jacket


----------



## pigleto972001

miss argile said:


> Same here, Chanel tailor helped me cut the button holes just slightly bigger and reinforced them again. So now i can easily get my left hand through, though still need to struggle a tiny bit with my right hand.



That’s a good idea ! I unbutton some of the cuff’s buttons too. It’s better but the right one is a bit more tricky to get in.  I just love that jacket [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Forward my tickets to ban island now... stopped by NM after my mall walk and fell for this, the buttons had me at hello! Plan to wear with the white cruise skirt for work and jeans for casual.
> View attachment 3988719
> View attachment 3988720


That looks great against your blond hair!  Everything looks so elegant on you . 
Jacket is so pretty I wasn’t able to do it justice in stylin it so I’m very looking forward to seeing your outfits of this gorgeous jacket!!


----------



## 911snowball

Snow Day!  Needed to wear something that will be able to hold up in the messy weather today after the storm. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Wore with waterproof boots and made it to work (after stopping for coffee of course!)


----------



## Genie27

If anyone is a size 50Fr, TRR has a bunch of newly listed Chanel items in that size.


----------



## gracekelly

Chanel schoolboy jacket, shoes and necklace.


----------



## ailoveresale

My outfit for brunch today - with Jigsaw top, Splendid pants, Dior flats


----------



## papertiger

ailoveresale said:


> How to wear question. I find myself not reaching for my Cuba jacket as often because I struggle with what to wear with it. I feel it goes well with jeans but seems to not mesh as well with work wear. Any suggestions? My go to besides jeans is navy pants. Wore it today with dove grey uniqlo shirt and theory navy pants:
> View attachment 3990022



Workwear often works best with a bit more harmony all-over.  Do you have any grey, taupe or beige-ish (heather or solid) bottom pieces? Also soft mauve, champagne, blue-grey, soft peach or pink shirts should work well too.


----------



## ailoveresale

pinkorchid20 said:


> Love that jacket. Unfortunately didn't grab it. Not sure what you wear to work (casual business, elegant, sporty?) but agree that balancing out the masculine, military edge should do the trick. What about a white skirt and white oversized silk blouse, lace (dress, skirt, blouse), (fake-) leather pants (slim) with an edgy t-shirt and some nice slingbacks, fitted leather shirt and high-waist pants, cigarette pants and silk blouse, (high-waist) fitted knee-length skirt and tucked in ruched shirt, tweed dress underneath...?
> 
> Colour-wise, I'd go with white, grey, blue, green, cream/beige/rose, taupe.
> 
> Enjoy her!





kpai said:


> I think cream/dark beige silk blouse plain or ruffled front and cream pants/dark beige would look beautiful with it.   Black slim leg pants.  Simple shift dress.





papertiger said:


> Workwear often works best with a bit more harmony all-over.  Do you have any grey, taupe or beige-ish (heather or solid) bottom pieces? Also soft mauve, champagne, blue-grey, soft peach or pink shirts should work well too.



Thank you all for the suggestions! I think it also needs some minor alterations to the shoulders and then I will be happier with it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Got it after dry cleaning and the first day out with it  I chose the beige CF but switched back to 2.55 reissue at the end.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3995836
> View attachment 3995837
> View attachment 3995838
> 
> 
> Got it after dry cleaning and the first day out with it  I chose the beige CF but switched back to 2.55 reissue at the end.



You look gorgeous!!! Love love love this on you. [emoji169][emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## Nancy Wong

BBC said:


> You look gorgeous!!! Love love love this on you. [emoji169][emoji173]️[emoji170]



Thanks BBC! It became the one I love the most among my five Chanel jackets. It fits the weather in my city a lot.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3995836
> View attachment 3995837
> View attachment 3995838
> 
> 
> Got it after dry cleaning and the first day out with it  I chose the beige CF but switched back to 2.55 reissue at the end.


This is so fresh and suits you very well. What a great purchase! Hope the jacket will accompany you for a long time.


----------



## pigleto972001

https://www.therealreal.com/product...pm&utm_medium=email&utm_source=marketingcloud

Pink Seoul jacket in a 38.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, you remember I mentioned I took a pink tweed jacket (92 spring collection) to Chanel for alteration and the SA declined it, said that they couldn't identify it? Today I went to another Chanel boutique where I bought some items from recently and they took the alteration order even without checking it. So it depends on the SA, not even about their experience.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, you remember I mentioned I took a pink tweed jacket (92 spring collection) to Chanel for alteration and the SA declined it, said that they couldn't identify it? Today I went to another Chanel boutique where I bought some items from recently and they took the alteration order even without checking it. So it depends on the SA, not even about their experience.



This is very true about many designer brands and things have been accepted or rejected just based on the experience level of the SA.  A warning though,  they could take a closer look when they start the alteration process and decide that it is not authentic and hand it back to you.  Best of luck and I hope that is not the case.

Don't know if you are aware, but your yellow jacket is totally on the Spring color list of yellow and purple.  You found it at exactly the right time!


----------



## chaneljewel

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3995836
> View attachment 3995837
> View attachment 3995838
> 
> 
> Got it after dry cleaning and the first day out with it  I chose the beige CF but switched back to 2.55 reissue at the end.


This jacket is perfect for you!   Such a beautiful yellow with your dark hair.


----------



## Nancy Wong

chaneljewel said:


> This jacket is perfect for you!   Such a beautiful yellow with your dark hair.





gracekelly said:


> Don't know if you are aware, but your yellow jacket is totally on the Spring color list of yellow and purple.  You found it at exactly the right time!



Thanks a lot ladies. I was very lucky [emoji8]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I need your input. I took this altered jacket from Chanel yesterday. I think the sleeves are not short enough yet. But the SA said that it is a hip length jacket so the sleeves cannot be shorter. What do you think? I am just 5 feet 2. And I think longer sleeves is easier to get dirty. Please help. Do I need to alter the sleeves shorter or it is ok now? Sorry I am just fitting it on with my gym clothes


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I need your input. I took this altered jacket from Chanel yesterday. I think the sleeves are not short enough yet. But the SA said that it is a hip length jacket so the sleeves cannot be shorter. What do you think? I am just 5 feet 2. And I think longer sleeves is easier to get dirty. Please help. Do I need to alter the sleeves shorter or it is ok now? Sorry I am just fitting it on with my gym clothes
> View attachment 3999267
> View attachment 3999270


It looks too big on you in general.  Take a rubber band and pull them up to where you think you would feel comfortable and then post a picture.  I have never seen this jacket/tweed before.  What season is this from?


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> It looks too big on you in general.  Take a rubber band and pull them up to where you think you would feel comfortable and then post a picture.  I have never seen this jacket/tweed before.  What season is this from?








I believe it was from 1991 spring collection. I didn't request but the seamstress released around 2" around the bust and waist. Changed it to soft shoulder pads and shorten the sleeves were my initial request.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3999278
> View attachment 3999279
> View attachment 3999280
> 
> 
> I believe it was from 1991 spring collection. I didn't request but the seamstress released around 2" around the bust and waist. Changed it to soft shoulder pads and shorten the sleeves were my initial request.


Honestly, I think she made it too big for you.  I think you need to rethink this one.  Taper it and shorten the sleeves.  This is a style that has been done many times and recently so find a picture of a look that you like and show the tailor.  This could be soooo much better on you!  It is a pretty tweed with lovely colors.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Honestly, I think she made it too big for you.  I think you need to rethink this one.  Taper it and shorten the sleeves.  This is a style that has been done many times and recently so find a picture of a look that you like and show the tailor.  This could be soooo much better on you!  It is a pretty tweed with lovely colors.



Thanks for the suggestion. I will start google it but can you suggest any keyword for searching this style? Thanks


----------



## Nancy Wong

Now I can recall Vanana got one similar as well.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Honestly, I think she made it too big for you.  I think you need to rethink this one.  Taper it and shorten the sleeves.  This is a style that has been done many times and recently so find a picture of a look that you like and show the tailor.  This could be soooo much better on you!  It is a pretty tweed with lovely colors.



Thanks for the suggestion! I went to Chanel again just now. This time is was a more experienced tailor did the measurement for me. Last time they released the bust and waist area too much and made it too boxy. And he agreed that the sleeves were too long. So he would alter it once again for me. Will show pictures again when I got it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 3999278
> View attachment 3999279
> View attachment 3999280
> 
> 
> I believe it was from 1991 spring collection. I didn't request but the seamstress released around 2" around the bust and waist. Changed it to soft shoulder pads and shorten the sleeves were my initial request.





gracekelly said:


> Honestly, I think she made it too big for you.  I think you need to rethink this one.  Taper it and shorten the sleeves.  This is a style that has been done many times and recently so find a picture of a look that you like and show the tailor.  This could be soooo much better on you!  It is a pretty tweed with lovely colors.


Agree with GK. I have same jacket in black and I told my chanel tailor I wanted the arms sleeves tightened and also the body taken in with the waist a bit more tapered. I am taller with longer arms so the length of the sleeves worked well on me as is but after all the areas taken in it was infinitely better. It’s still a much more relaxed casual style than the typical classic black chanel jacket but that’s why I loved it and relaxed/casual still should or can be well fitting. Think it can be taken in a bit more across the board on you.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Agree with GK. I have same jacket in black and I told my chanel tailor I wanted the arms sleeves tightened and also the body taken in with the waist a bit more tapered. I am taller with longer arms so the length of the sleeves worked well on me as is but after all the areas taken in it was infinitely better. It’s still a much more relaxed casual style than the typical classic black chanel jacket but that’s why I loved it and relaxed/casual still should or can be well fitting. Think it can be taken in a bit more across the board on you.


Could you please post a picture of the jacket?  Everything you did sounds great!  I think posters on this thread tend to lean towards a less boxy look for their jackets and prefer some shaping.  One of the past  issues about Chanel jackets in general was that they were associated only with older women who might have some figure flaws and require a less fitted look. *the dreaded word matronly comes to mind!*  Modern women don't all fit into this category anymore IMO and certainly the younger wearers and bloggers do not and tend to wear undersized jackets if anything.


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Could you please post a picture of the jacket?  Everything you did sounds great!  I think posters on this thread tend to lean towards a less boxy look for their jackets and prefer some shaping.  One of the past  issues about Chanel jackets in general was that they were associated only with older women who might have some figure flaws and require a less fitted look. *the dreaded word matronly comes to mind!*  Modern women don't all fit into this category anymore IMO and certainly the younger wearers and bloggers do not and tend to wear undersized jackets if anything.


I’m no spring chicken myself  but I think if ppl assume (don’t you looove that word?) that chanel women are “matronly” with “figure” flaws, all they need to do is take a look at the photos by the many lovely experts here. Recent photos of pqp with the spring blue skirt comes to mind as it was styled and worn waaaay better than how it looked on celebrity at red carpet.  and so many examples here...

Anyway, as requested. Hope you don’t mind I drew arrows on where I recall they were tightened from. The waistline was originally straight down and very loose on body, but the whole 2 sides were taken in and then around where waistline is, she took in a bit extra to give a more tapered slight gradual curved look. Not fully fitted or tight but just enough to give it a nice shape without looking frumpy.

We decided to leave the shoulders rounded feeling that it’s more consistent with the original more relaxed look as it wasn’t intended (no matter how altered) as a formal fitted sharp jacket look.

I do think the sleeves being tightened to slimmer all the way down made a huge difference (but of course need to be done in conjunction with the body slimming down too or otherwise proportion would be really weird with slim arms wide body  ). They originally came in really wide all the way down and because of that made the edge of sleeve openings seem small by contrast, but now they are straight slim and tapered which made it much more wearable for me. We did not change the sleeve openings but due to the alterations down the arms you can see now the width of the sleeves are smaller than the sleeve openings (vs opposite before)

Spent a bit over $500 on this jacket with free alteration (boutique is awesome I offered and more than willing to pay but they won’t hear it) and it was in perfect mint condition along with great material (light weight yet so warm and such a nice tight knit/weave.), it is also subtle and so easy to wear indoors all season and as a thin to medium weight jacket at spring/fall


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> I’m no spring chicken myself  but I think if ppl assume (don’t you looove that word?) that chanel women are “matronly” with “figure” flaws, all they need to do is take a look at the photos by the many lovely experts here. Recent photos of pqp with the spring blue skirt comes to mind as it was styled and worn waaaay better than how it looked on celebrity at red carpet.  and so many examples here...
> 
> Anyway, as requested. Hope you don’t mind I drew arrows on where I recall they were tightened from. The waistline was originally straight down and very loose on body, but the whole 2 sides were taken in and then around where waistline is, she took in a bit extra to give a more tapered slight gradual curved look. Not fully fitted or tight but just enough to give it a nice shape without looking frumpy.
> 
> We decided to leave the shoulders rounded feeling that it’s more consistent with the original more relaxed look as it wasn’t intended (no matter how altered) as a formal fitted sharp jacket look.
> 
> I do think the sleeves being tightened to slimmer all the way down made a huge difference (but of course need to be done in conjunction with the body slimming down too or otherwise proportion would be really weird with slim arms wide body  ). They originally came in really wide and inface because of that made the edge of sleeve openings seem small but now they are straight slim and tapered which made it much more wearable for me.
> 
> Spent a bit over $500 on this and it was in perfect mint condition along with great material (light weight yet so warm and such a nice tight knit/weave.), it is also subtle and so easy to wear indoors all season and as a thin to medium weight jacket at spring/fall
> 
> View attachment 4000287
> View attachment 4000288
> View attachment 4000289
> View attachment 4000291



Appreciate that you could spend time to post pictures when you are still traveling. Now I am relieved as the tailor tighten the same area as yours for me yesterday. Hmmm I think they tighten the sleeves for me already last time so I didn't pin it yesterday but just shorten the sleeves this time. I will post pictures when I got it later.


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> Appreciate that you could spend time to post pictures when you are still traveling. Now I am relieved as the tailor tighten the same area as yours for me yesterday. Hmmm I think they tighten the sleeves for me already last time so I didn't pin it yesterday but just shorten the sleeves this time. I will post pictures when I got it later.


I’m home now but dealing with “homework crisis”  took a quick break to post this  I hope your alteration come out well to fit you better!!  it’s such a fresh and pretty color too i love it


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> I’m no spring chicken myself  but I think if ppl assume (don’t you looove that word?) that chanel women are “matronly” with “figure” flaws, all they need to do is take a look at the photos by the many lovely experts here. Recent photos of pqp with the spring blue skirt comes to mind as it was styled and worn waaaay better than how it looked on celebrity at red carpet.  and so many examples here...
> 
> Anyway, as requested. Hope you don’t mind I drew arrows on where I recall they were tightened from. The waistline was originally straight down and very loose on body, but the whole 2 sides were taken in and then around where waistline is, she took in a bit extra to give a more tapered slight gradual curved look. Not fully fitted or tight but just enough to give it a nice shape without looking frumpy.
> 
> We decided to leave the shoulders rounded feeling that it’s more consistent with the original more relaxed look as it wasn’t intended (no matter how altered) as a formal fitted sharp jacket look.
> 
> I do think the sleeves being tightened to slimmer all the way down made a huge difference (but of course need to be done in conjunction with the body slimming down too or otherwise proportion would be really weird with slim arms wide body  ). They originally came in really wide all the way down and because of that made the edge of sleeve openings seem small by contrast, but now they are straight slim and tapered which made it much more wearable for me. We did not change the sleeve openings but due to the alterations down the arms you can see now the width of the sleeves are smaller than the sleeve openings (vs opposite before)
> 
> Spent a bit over $500 on this jacket with free alteration (boutique is awesome I offered and more than willing to pay but they won’t hear it) and it was in perfect mint condition along with great material (light weight yet so warm and such a nice tight knit/weave.), it is also subtle and so easy to wear indoors all season and as a thin to medium weight jacket at spring/fall
> 
> View attachment 4000287
> View attachment 4000288
> View attachment 4000289
> View attachment 4000291


Thanks so much for the detailed picture!  Really a beautiful jacket and I can see where you can wear it a lot and with anything.  

I think tPF has the best example of chic Chanel jacket wearing ladies on the planet!  Plus, we do seem to be a rather picky group regarding how things fit and the give and take regarding this is so helpful.  The advice given by people who know and wear the brand is invaluable.  @Vanana Look how you were able to help @Nancy Wong with the same jacket!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed picture!  Really a beautiful jacket and I can see where you can wear it a lot and with anything.
> 
> I think tPF has the best example of chic Chanel jacket wearing ladies on the planet!  Plus, we do seem to be a rather picky group regarding how things fit and the give and take regarding this is so helpful.  The advice given by people who know and wear the brand is invaluable.  @Vanana Look how you were able to help @Nancy Wong with the same jacket!



Yes I like it that this thread has the fastest response from all of the beautiful ladies here. And you have such a decent taste in Chanel jackets. I appreciate your input so much! Thanks all of you!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I like it that this thread has the fastest response from all of the beautiful ladies here. And you have such a decent taste in Chanel jackets. I appreciate your input so much! Thanks all of you!





gracekelly said:


> Thanks so much for the detailed picture!  Really a beautiful jacket and I can see where you can wear it a lot and with anything.
> 
> I think tPF has the best example of chic Chanel jacket wearing ladies on the planet!  Plus, we do seem to be a rather picky group regarding how things fit and the give and take regarding this is so helpful.  The advice given by people who know and wear the brand is invaluable.  @Vanana Look how you were able to help @Nancy Wong with the same jacket!


It’s a beautiful jacket and deserves lots of wear by someone who appreciates it! The alteration will make it yours and lots of great wear I’m sure. Can’t wait to see final result!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I like it that this thread has the fastest response from all of the beautiful ladies here. And you have such a decent taste in Chanel jackets. I appreciate your input so much! Thanks all of you!


Ha!  Grace Kelly is the only decent one of us!


----------



## gracekelly

[



Karenaellen said:


> Ha!  Grace Kelly is the only decent one of us!


Grace Kelly is thrilled by your compliment and feels she is just one of many. Thank you,!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4000537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly is thrilled by your compliment and feels she is just one of many. Thank you,!



Your post on how the jackets are perceived made me laugh. I hear this a lot from my husband who wonders why I wear granny style jackets before time and hence hide my shape. He particularly is no fan of the airline jackets. [emoji848] I tried to find more fitted styles since..


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Your post on how the jackets are perceived made me laugh. I hear this a lot from my husband who wonders why I wear granny style jackets before time and hence hide my shape. He particularly is no fan of the airline jackets. [emoji848] I tried to find more fitted styles since..


I have had the same discussion with my DH   I showed him pictures of young girls in the jackets and that made a dent in his mindset. He actually likes my navy airline jacket! I tapered the sides on it if that helps

I think the bottom line is that all husbands would like to see us in clothing that we would never wear in public!


----------



## pigleto972001

Mine hates baggy pants so much. When the culottes came out for Hamburg he said Bleargh. he liked the long fitted jackets


----------



## pigleto972001

What do you guys think about the white puffer jacket for fall? It’s caught my eye. Is it goofy?  Too hard to keep clean? There’s the longer black one but that one to me looks more puffer and less like a chanel jacket. I just like the idea of the white one. [emoji56]


----------



## oldbag16

I like the white version.  It is very pretty and different!


----------



## Pourquoipas

I like the white puffer. It might add some pounds on our shapes though [emoji848]


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> What do you guys think about the white puffer jacket for fall? It’s caught my eye. Is it goofy?  Too hard to keep clean? There’s the longer black one but that one to me looks more puffer and less like a chanel jacket. I just like the idea of the white one. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001034
> View attachment 4001037



I like the puffers, I think they are fun.  I look forward to seeing them in person.


----------



## pigleto972001

Extreme close up of the trim. Buttons are cute. Have the chain and the turnlock !


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> What do you guys think about the white puffer jacket for fall? It’s caught my eye. Is it goofy?  Too hard to keep clean? There’s the longer black one but that one to me looks more puffer and less like a chanel jacket. I just like the idea of the white one. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001034
> View attachment 4001037


I like them both!


----------



## pinkorchid20

I also like both, @pigleto972001! Need to see them in person before making a final judgement - depending on the price, I might not be willing to risk ruining a white jacket although I prefer its look.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told they are in mid to upper 5k range.


----------



## argcdg

For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!


I would say a tad bit small. I went for a FR 36 although I usually wear a 34.


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told they are in mid to upper 5k range.


Phew...then it's not for me. It will get stained and might yellow over time.


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> I would say a tad bit small. I went for a FR 36 although I usually wear a 34.


Thanks!  That is what I thought.  They look like they run small.


----------



## pigleto972001

The ecru jacket was true to size for me in a 40 

The potential yellowing is a worry. The longer black one is more practical but it doesn’t trip the heartstrings as much. Plus it’s more pricey. Well just have to wait and see.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> The ecru jacket was true to size for me in a 40
> 
> The potential yellowing is a worry. The longer black one is more practical but it doesn’t trip the heartstrings as much. Plus it’s more pricey. Well just have to wait and see.


Thanks!

I am still thinking about that drop-shouldered one from cruise.  Need to go revisit that one too . . .


----------



## gracekelly

I love the white one but it could add volume to your figure as PqP says and keeping it clean is the other issue. I haven’t ever had any white Chanel become yellow though nylon could be different   I do like the trim on it. The longer black seems like more of an outdoor jacket.


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> The ecru jacket was true to size for me in a 40
> 
> The potential yellowing is a worry. The longer black one is more practical but it doesn’t trip the heartstrings as much. Plus it’s more pricey. Well just have to wait and see.


What did they quote you on the black? I've had it ordered for me (no price indication grrr).


----------



## gracekelly

bags to die for said:


> What did they quote you on the black? I've had it ordered for me (no price indication grrr).


I think it is a little bit more than the white by $300


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it’s 5800 for the black.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!


I could tell you a long sad story about this very topic, but suffice it to say it runs small.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I love the white one but it could add volume to your figure as PqP says and keeping it clean is the other issue. I haven’t ever had any white Chanel become yellow though nylon could be different   I do like the trim on it. The longer black seems like more of an outdoor jacket.


Agree.  It would definitely have to be tried on for a true assessment.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Do you think this is sleeveless?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## bags to die for

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it’s 5800 for the black.



Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> Do you think this is sleeveless?  I'm intrigued.



I kind of want to hear the sad story and I hope you were able to get what you wanted in the end ! 

It looks sleeveless. I can ask my SA tomoro 

I thought it was tweed but it’s the chains like their classic flap bags !
	

		
			
		

		
	




Close up of the sleeved one.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Do you think this is sleeveless?  I'm intrigued.


I think it is interesting and could be useful depending upon the climate.  It certainly answers my question about what to do with the ginormous sleeves that are appearing everywhere.  A normal coat could never be an option and the only other ones I can think of are a poncho and/oror cape.  I would rather have the sleeveless.  I could see wearing this over a big chunky sweater.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!


I have the ecru/black. My store only had the larger of my two size ranges and so I ended up taking it and then making it a little smaller.  You will have to try the 38 and see how it fits.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> I could tell you a long sad story about this very topic, but suffice it to say it runs small.



Curious to know


----------



## sandbag

argcdg said:


> For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!


I’m usually a 42 on top and both colors fit me perfectly, not at all small.


----------



## ailoveresale

I have the navy/white spring jacket and took my usual size.

Wore my cosmopolite jacket today to do some shopping. Love the weather we’re having, I’m wearing it all the time!


----------



## miss argile

@argcdg I have the ecru and to me it runs small, Im a 36 for both Gray Sophia and the Christian Legarde SS17 but ended up taking 40 after trying both 38 and 40. This jacket runs a bit narrow on top but loose at the bottom. And Im unfortunately is a inverted traingle


----------



## periogirl28

I think the Act 1 jackets are very fitted but TTS so I can wear 34 and 36. Tried both the Ecru and Blue again yesterday because I am still so tempted!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> Curious to know


Sad story:
I have jackets ranging from 34-40 depending on the cut.  I find Chanel sizing to be erratic.  I was traveling and the boutique only had a 34 to try, and based on the fit it seemed one size up would work.  They changed out the buttons (now it's final sale), but the 36 fits very similarly to the 34. So now I'm looking at alterations.  There were some communication problems along the way that added to the situation that I won't bore you with.

Do you think jackets of the same style  and same size fit differently?  They are at least semi-handmade.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hope the alterations make it work !  which buttons did you choose ?

That’s a good question. I’ve not had the chance to try two of the same size. I think there could be some variability. Interesting bc the ecru 40 which is my usual size fit me well.


----------



## pigleto972001

ailoveresale said:


> I have the navy/white spring jacket and took my usual size.
> 
> Wore my cosmopolite jacket today to do some shopping. Love the weather we’re having, I’m wearing it all the time!
> View attachment 4001685



That jacket is the bomb ! Wishing I had gotten it


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4000537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Grace Kelly is thrilled by your compliment and feels she is just one of many. Thank you,!






It might be my imagination but I found that this jacket is very similar to the one you posted.


----------



## klynneann

Karenaellen said:


> Sad story:
> I have jackets ranging from 34-40 depending on the cut.  I find Chanel sizing to be erratic.  I was traveling and the boutique only had a 34 to try, and based on the fit it seemed one size up would work.  They changed out the buttons (now it's final sale), but the 36 fits very similarly to the 34. So now I'm looking at alterations.  There were some communication problems along the way that added to the situation that I won't bore you with.
> 
> Do you think jackets of the same style  and same size fit differently?  They are at least semi-handmade.


Yes.  I had tried on the same size of the white robot jacket in different boutiques and one was a little more comfortable than the other (i.e., roomier).


----------



## Mrs.Z

argcdg said:


> For those who have the ecru/black or navy/white fringed plaid jacket from Act I (with the high/low hem) - does it run small or TTS?  I am between a 38 and a 40; boutique is holding the 38 but I’m thinking it will be too small?  Thanks!



I agree with Pigleto, I found it true to size.  My SA and I both agree that the arm area is a bit less constricting in this jacket compared to others.


----------



## pigleto972001

Goofing at the boutique 


The tank from spring. Super cute. Actually fit better than expected. Not sure about the hem. The matching skirt is not here yet. 




Act 1 dress. It was rather cute. But I’m worried it would snag like crazy. 

Here it is w a really cute cropped denim act 1 jacket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ugh the jacket emphasizes my midsection LOL.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Goofing at the boutique
> View attachment 4002179
> 
> The tank from spring. Super cute. Actually fit better than expected. Not sure about the hem. The matching skirt is not here yet.
> 
> View attachment 4002180
> 
> 
> Act 1 dress. It was rather cute. But I’m worried it would snag like crazy.
> 
> Here it is w a really cute cropped denim act 1 jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002181
> 
> 
> Ugh the jacket emphasizes my midsection LOL.


Ooo, I wish that denim jacket wasn't cropped!  I think you look great.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree that all three pieces look great on you.  The tank does need the companion piece to look finished I think. Pigleto, do you wear/buy your C for work or primarily casual off duty?  The dress is really cute on you and you could wear it for both but not sure of your work dress code.  In my office, I would  need the jacket b/c of the air conditioning.  The details on the jacket are really nice, very substantial quality looking for sure.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Goofing at the boutique
> View attachment 4002179
> 
> The tank from spring. Super cute. Actually fit better than expected. Not sure about the hem. The matching skirt is not here yet.
> 
> View attachment 4002180
> 
> 
> Act 1 dress. It was rather cute. But I’m worried it would snag like crazy.
> 
> Here it is w a really cute cropped denim act 1 jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002181
> 
> 
> Ugh the jacket emphasizes my midsection LOL.



Soooo cute!  I’ve never seen the little denim jacket and it looks amazing with the dress!  The tank looks great on you too!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi snowball! I think half and half. Some pieces I wear to work and primarily I wear my white coat over them. The jackets I would wear to there,
Take off, and put on at the end of the day.  I like to wear the jackets out and about on my time off. The tank would be fun with maybe the cruise Jean shorts but not sure about work so much 





A very pretty tuxedo coat ! No closure. 

And the cruise leather jacket. A size too small.


----------



## klynneann

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi snowball! I think half and half. Some pieces I wear to work and primarily I wear my white coat over them. The jackets I would wear to there,
> Take off, and put on at the end of the day.  I like to wear the jackets out and about on my time off. The tank would be fun with maybe the cruise Jean shorts but not sure about work so much
> 
> View attachment 4002240
> View attachment 4002241
> 
> 
> A very pretty tuxedo coat ! No closure.
> 
> And the cruise leather jacket. A size too small.


I really like that dress on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! It was cute !! Big at top and a little snug at the hips  the little bra top was cute over it. I think the dress was 2700ish and the bra top was 2750 lol. Sadly I have no pics w just the dress. 

The denim jacket was very cute. Too short for me. The tweed was so pretty. Dark navy. The leather on the cruise jacket is soft. Sigh. I need more dough [emoji38]


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !! It was cute !! Big at top and a little snug at the hips  the little bra top was cute over it. I think the dress was 2700ish and the bra top was 2750 lol. Sadly I have no pics w just the dress.
> 
> The denim jacket was very cute. Too short for me. The tweed was so pretty. Dark navy. The leather on the cruise jacket is soft. Sigh. I need more dough [emoji38]


That dress with the leather jacket...simply stunning. What is tempting you most?


----------



## pigleto972001

Good question. I didn’t take anything with me .  The dress was actually on further reflection nice without the bra top . I still loved the tank top but I just don’t know if it would be cute under a cardi or cover up. The SAs used me as a fit model to send pics to their other clients. I have so much fun trying on things even if it doesn’t work out. 

I’m still waiting to see the black plaid jacket and I hope to see the long black parka too. It caught my eye on the runway. 

The leather jacket is very nice !! It looks fine on the hanger but on it’s more flattering  the octopus buttons are really neat too.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I didn't try the leather jacket as agreed, it doesn't look good on the hanger. But you made me change my mind (I think someone else already posted pics wearing it if I remember correctly which made me question my reluctance to try it on)! The tank is nice but I would probably get sick of it after 2 seasons. I like it but could imagine this going on sale (Munich seems to sell more classic pieces and the more stylish ones end up at sale). Having said that, I know you wanted to wait for August and for fall/winter to arrive, so prioritization is key  I am sure that the sale will have some beautiful pieces for you, though!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha I know. I’d try something and my SA would say “cute but we are waiting for Hamburg” or “we have other things coming for you!” 
I’ll wait for the skirt to come and try them together, though both pieces skew young 

Def try the leather jacket  it’s roomy in the shoulders enough I could squeeze the 38 on lol. 

I heard quite a few of the fall jackets were 6-8 range. The long puffer is indeed sleeveless as is the long dress under the jacket in this pic. I was told the jacket has no closures.


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha I know. I’d try something and my SA would say “cute but we are waiting for Hamburg” or “we have other things coming for you!”
> I’ll wait for the skirt to come and try them together, though both pieces skew young
> 
> Def try the leather jacket  it’s roomy in the shoulders enough I could squeeze the 38 on lol.
> 
> I heard quite a few of the fall jackets were 6-8 range. The long puffer is indeed sleeveless as is the long dress under the jacket in this pic. I was told the jacket has no closures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002372


Then you know what you have to do. Sitting the current season out  Already looking forward to seeing your mod shots!

I'll try the jacket but would only score it on sale. Need to save up for August (and as admitted before, I don't really need anything at this point besides some plain shirts, so no major investments after the last bag purchases I made). Although 6-8k really hurt.


----------



## Onthego

Hello Ladies. there is so much expertise on this thread so I would like to ask a couple of questions.
I have my eye on the ecru jacket. Do you try to get it from boutique or the department stores? Would it matter? I tried Saks and seem to be sold out of my size (late to the party). Should I try NM or the boutique? Now that I am writing this I think NM has a more flexible return policy. But does that matter to you all? Oh but I did notice that Saks is $200 more than the boutique. If that matters when we are talking a $5000 plus item that you really want.
Also I got the Paris Rome black jacket in July 2016 and have worn it about half a dozen times and I dont see or notice any fuzz. Is there any other way to tell or know if it is of the fuzzy version? This is my one and only Chanel jacket at the moment.
Any info would be lovely.TIA.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi !!!  With the ecru jacket I would say get it where you can ! Have you tried it for the size ? I think it is selling quite quickly. Neimans has a 60 day return policy. You could try bergdorfs too. If you want I could ask my SAs if any are left in your size.  

I think the Paris Rome jackets that fuzzed did it fairly quickly from what I recall. I got mine last fall (was a unused return) and it does fuzz some but not too badly. Speaking of it got it from Nordstrom which has the best return policy !  Anyway I think you would have noticed it fuzzing by now. Great first jacket !!!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Sad story:
> I have jackets ranging from 34-40 depending on the cut.  *I find Chanel sizing to be erratic. * I was traveling and the boutique only had a 34 to try, and based on the fit it seemed one size up would work.  They changed out the buttons (now it's final sale), but the 36 fits very similarly to the 34. So now I'm looking at alterations.  There were some communication problems along the way that added to the situation that I won't bore you with.
> 
> *Do you think jackets of the same style  and same size fit differently?  *They are at least semi-handmade.


The sizing is all over the planet.  I am at the point where I can make an educated guess as to the size for a particular style.  Since the brand keeps repeating certain silhouettes, this is very helpful and I can tell the SA what size to order in for me.


klynneann said:


> Yes.  I had tried on the same size of the white robot jacket in different boutiques and one was a little more comfortable than the other (i.e., roomier).



I tried on two same size black robot jackets at two different stores.  I didn't like the way i looked/fit  in the first one for some reason and I didn't like the placement of the "empty" spaces on the front of the jacket where there were no lines. I went to the second store as a courtesy to my lovely SA who really wanted me to try it.  i was so sure that I was going to pass that I showed up in work-out clothes and sneakers!  Bottom line was that it looked great, fit quite well and I liked the way the fabric was laid out on the front of the jacket so I bought it!  So I am definitely a believer in trying more than one if the jacket is on the wish list.

Edit:  Just wanted to add that as @Karenaellen pointed out, there is a human factor involved and I felt strongly  that the person who cut my robot jacket had their thinking cap on and purposely laid out the fabric so that the empty space would not be smack in your face when you looked straight on at the jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4001989
> 
> 
> It might be my imagination but I found that this jacket is very similar to the one you posted.


I agree it is very similar.  It wasn't intentional, just happened to work out that way.


----------



## gracekelly

Onthego said:


> Hello Ladies. there is so much expertise on this thread so I would like to ask a couple of questions.
> I have my eye on the ecru jacket. Do you try to get it from boutique or the department stores? Would it matter? I tried Saks and seem to be sold out of my size (late to the party). Should I try NM or the boutique? Now that I am writing this I think NM has a more flexible return policy. But does that matter to you all? Oh but I did notice that Saks is $200 more than the boutique. If that matters when we are talking a $5000 plus item that you really want.
> Also I got the Paris Rome black jacket in July 2016 and have worn it about half a dozen times and I dont see or notice any fuzz. Is there any other way to tell or know if it is of the fuzzy version? This is my one and only Chanel jacket at the moment.
> Any info would be lovely.TIA.


A dept store always has a more flexible return policy and that is a plus.  I think the main problem is finding it in general.  It has been very popular and will be hard to get.  

As far as the fuzz factor is concerned, you may be lucky and/or very careful with your clothes.  Time will tell as you continue to wear it.  It  can always be defuzzed, so don't worry.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Hope the alterations make it work !  which buttons did you choose ?
> 
> That’s a good question. I’ve not had the chance to try two of the same size. I think there could be some variability. Interesting bc the ecru 40 which is my usual size fit me well.


I chose the blue.  Have yet to see them in person.  We shall see.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> The sizing is all over the planet.  I am at the point where I can make an educated guess as to the size for a particular style.  Since the brand keeps repeating certain silhouettes, this is very helpful and I can tell the SA what size to order in for me.
> 
> 
> I tried on two same size black robot jackets at two different stores.  I didn't like the way i looked/fit  in the first one for some reason and I didn't like the placement of the "empty" spaces on the front of the jacket where there were no lines. I went to the second store as a courtesy to my lovely SA who really wanted me to try it.  i was so sure that I was going to pass that I showed up in work-out clothes and sneakers!  Bottom line was that it looked great, fit quite well and I liked the way the fabric was laid out on the front of the jacket so I bought it!  So I am definitely a believer in trying more than one if the jacket is on the wish list.
> 
> Edit:  Just wanted to add that as @Karenaellen pointed out, there is a human factor involved and I felt strongly  that the person who cut my robot jacket had their thinking cap on and purposely laid out the fabric so that the empty space would not be smack in your face when you looked straight on at the jacket.


I tried a few different 36 and 38 in this style at NM.  There was a 38 that was tighter in the arms than the 36.  It was very late after the season so I suspected an altered return.  But perhaps it is just variations in manufacture.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I think it is interesting and could be useful depending upon the climate.  It certainly answers my question about what to do with the ginormous sleeves that are appearing everywhere.  A normal coat could never be an option and the only other ones I can think of are a poncho and/oror cape.  I would rather have the sleeveless.  I could see wearing this over a big chunky sweater.


I had a cool Rick Owens hooded sleeveless thingy that was similar to this made with lightly padded outerwear material, but it was stuffed with cotton, which made it heavy, stiff and uncomfortable, like trying to walk around with a blanket wrapped around my  legs.  I had to sell it.  

But I love the look of a long padded sleeveless jacket.  Unexpected, potentially practical, and versatile.  As long as it doesn't feel like walking in a sleeping bag!


----------



## argcdg

miss argile said:


> @argcdg I have the ecru and to me it runs small, Im a 36 for both Gray Sophia and the Christian Legarde SS17 but ended up taking 40 after trying both 38 and 40. This jacket runs a bit narrow on top but loose at the bottom. And Im unfortunately is a inverted traingle


Thanks so much all!  Much appreciated.  The 38 was way too small on me in the blue/white.  Ended up getting the drop-shoulder cruise one!  
I think I tend to look slightly better in a 38 but feel much more comfortable in a 40.  Tricky!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I had a cool Rick Owens hooded sleeveless thingy that was similar to this made with lightly padded outerwear material, but it was stuffed with cotton, which made it heavy, stiff and uncomfortable, like trying to walk around with a blanket wrapped around my  legs.  I had to sell it.
> 
> But I love the look of a long padded sleeveless jacket.  Unexpected, potentially practical, and versatile.  As long as it doesn't feel like walking in a sleeping bag!



Exactly. I don’t mind some light quilting, but feeling like a puff ball is not good.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Sad story:
> I have jackets ranging from 34-40 depending on the cut.  I find Chanel sizing to be erratic.  I was traveling and the boutique only had a 34 to try, and based on the fit it seemed one size up would work.  They changed out the buttons (now it's final sale), but the 36 fits very similarly to the 34. So now I'm looking at alterations.  There were some communication problems along the way that added to the situation that I won't bore you with.
> 
> Do you think jackets of the same style  and same size fit differently?  They are at least semi-handmade.


Aww, that is a bummer but I am sure they can fix it!!


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> Thanks so much all!  Much appreciated.  The 38 was way too small on me in the blue/white.  Ended up getting the drop-shoulder cruise one!
> I think I tend to look slightly better in a 38 but feel much more comfortable in a 40.  Tricky!



Which cruise jacket ? Post pics pls


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi snowball! I think half and half. Some pieces I wear to work and primarily I wear my white coat over them. The jackets I would wear to there,
> Take off, and put on at the end of the day.  I like to wear the jackets out and about on my time off. The tank would be fun with maybe the cruise Jean shorts but not sure about work so much
> 
> View attachment 4002240
> View attachment 4002241
> 
> 
> A very pretty tuxedo coat ! No closure.
> 
> And the cruise leather jacket. A size too small.


Wow!  I think the leather jacket is very cool.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Do you think this is sleeveless?  I'm intrigued.


Went back and looked at this again and I don't think it is that poofy.  I also think you need to be tall to wear it.  I do like it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like watching the shows bc it’s always good to see the clothes in motion. Gives a good sense of the movement. Plus the music is good. Lol. 

I’m just glad I am not into leather jackets ... he he.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Which cruise jacket ? Post pics pls


This one!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yeah !!!! It’s pretty !!!!!! Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4003827
> 
> This one!



Love this on you


----------



## okdot

Amateur question, apologies: do all the Chanel jackets have the chains on the bottom hem? Do they ever bother anyone?

Let me clarify, I'm wondering if only the tweed jackets have the traditional chain or jackets of all materials. Do they ever cause problems like scratching silk or getting caught on other delicate materials? I have never owned a jacket and I'm wondering if this is ever a concern. Sorry if it's a stupid question


----------



## Mrs.Z

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4003827
> 
> This one!



I have this one, love it!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.Z

okdot said:


> Amateur question, apologies: do all the Chanel jackets have the chains on the bottom hem? Do they ever bother anyone?
> 
> Let me clarify, I'm wondering if only the tweed jackets have the traditional chain or jackets of all materials. Do they ever cause problems like scratching silk or getting caught on other delicate materials? I have never owned a jacket and I'm wondering if this is ever a concern. Sorry if it's a stupid question



My understanding is the chain is a signature feature of a Chanel jacket since the days of Coco, I have many and they never catch on anything.


----------



## argcdg

Mrs.Z said:


> I have this one, love it!!!!! Congrats!


Thanks!  I think you said you tend to pair it with slim pants?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think slim jeans would be marvelous


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi snowball! I think half and half. Some pieces I wear to work and primarily I wear my white coat over them. The jackets I would wear to there,
> Take off, and put on at the end of the day.  I like to wear the jackets out and about on my time off. The tank would be fun with maybe the cruise Jean shorts but not sure about work so much
> 
> View attachment 4002240
> View attachment 4002241
> 
> 
> A very pretty tuxedo coat ! No closure.
> 
> And the cruise leather jacket. A size too small.



Love the dress with the leather jacket. Do you have a photo on its own, how is the sleeve like? Any idea of the retail price?


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4003827
> 
> This one!



Very pretty! So good for spring[emoji255]


----------



## Pourquoipas

okdot said:


> Amateur question, apologies: do all the Chanel jackets have the chains on the bottom hem? Do they ever bother anyone?
> 
> Let me clarify, I'm wondering if only the tweed jackets have the traditional chain or jackets of all materials. Do they ever cause problems like scratching silk or getting caught on other delicate materials? I have never owned a jacket and I'm wondering if this is ever a concern. Sorry if it's a stupid question



The chain is functional to make the jacket hang nicely. I have jackets without chain for example if there is a thick or heavy border below no chain is required and they don’t sew any into the jacket. The chain doesn’t cause concerns.


----------



## Mrs.Z

argcdg said:


> Thanks!  I think you said you tend to pair it with slim pants?



Yes, I wore it with Skinny jeans and a navy silk tank that came slightly longer than the jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

ms piggy said:


> Love the dress with the leather jacket. Do you have a photo on its own, how is the sleeve like? Any idea of the retail price?



Hey miss piggy ! I don’t actually have the dress on its own  its a simple sheath dress w short sleeves. Think it was 2750. I tried it w the matching bra top over it which was another 2700. It is act 1. 

Here it is with two coverings ... sorry I don’t have a plain pic of it !


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey miss piggy ! I don’t actually have the dress on its own  its a simple sheath dress w short sleeves. Think it was 2750. I tried it w the matching bra top over it which was another 2700. It is act 1.
> 
> Here it is with two coverings ... sorry I don’t have a plain pic of it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004532



Ah, now I get it. I was wondering why the dress looks different in the two photos. Thanks for explaining. Will see if I can find/try it in person.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes. The dress in the pic w the leather jacket is the closest to the actual dress. I had not tried the bra on it yet. For me it was a little big up top and a little snug below.  it was pretty now that I think about it. Ah well  I tried my usual size 40.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi snowball! I think half and half. Some pieces I wear to work and primarily I wear my white coat over them. The jackets I would wear to there,
> Take off, and put on at the end of the day.  I like to wear the jackets out and about on my time off. The tank would be fun with maybe the cruise Jean shorts but not sure about work so much
> 
> View attachment 4002240
> View attachment 4002241
> 
> 
> A very pretty tuxedo coat ! No closure.
> 
> And the cruise leather jacket. A size too small.



I love the leather jacket on you but I wasn’t extremely tempted when I tried it. Somehow it’s easier to wear leather skirt with a tweed jacket than the opposite [emoji848]


----------



## Onthego

gracekelly said:


> A dept store always has a more flexible return policy and that is a plus.  I think the main problem is finding it in general.  It has been very popular and will be hard to get.
> 
> As far as the fuzz factor is concerned, you may be lucky and/or very careful with your clothes.  Time will tell as you continue to wear it.  It  can always be defuzzed, so don't worry.


Hey girls, thank you.
I think I found the ecru in my size at NM, keeping my fingers crossed it ships.
This is my Paris Rome. By the way, highly recommend the coco handle.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hope it works ! The Paris Rome is [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Onthego said:


> View attachment 4004815
> 
> Hey girls, thank you.
> I think I found the ecru in my size at NM, keeping my fingers crossed it ships.
> This is my Paris Rome. By the way, highly recommend the coco handle.


So glad to see you jacket with the Coco handle.  I confess that mine has been sleeping quietly in the closet for far too long.  I will take her out with my Paris-Rome!  Congrats on finding the jacket and hope it fits well.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hey miss piggy ! I don’t actually have the dress on its own  its a simple sheath dress w short sleeves. Think it was 2750. I tried it w the matching bra top over it which was another 2700. It is act 1.
> 
> Here it is with two coverings ... sorry I don’t have a plain pic of it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004532


I can't let this picture go by without a comment.  For 95% of us, wearing white knee socks with a sandal or espadrille is.....how do I say this?  Looking like we are on an outing from the nursing home.  Have to wear those TED stockings to keep the blood clots at bay.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I can't let this picture go by without a comment.  For 95% of us, wearing white knee socks with a sandal or espadrille is.....how do I say this?  Looking like we are on an outing from the nursing home.  Have to wear those TED stockings to keep the blood clots at bay.



Yes! Either this or a 12 year-old prep school girl.


----------



## gracekelly

double post!


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> I can't let this picture go by without a comment.  For 95% of us, wearing white knee socks with a sandal or espadrille is.....how do I say this?  Looking like we are on an outing from the nursing home.  Have to wear those TED stockings to keep the blood clots at bay.


Too funny!   Agree though!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> I can't let this picture go by without a comment.  For 95% of us, wearing white knee socks with a sandal or espadrille is.....how do I say this?  Looking like we are on an outing from the nursing home.  Have to wear those TED stockings to keep the blood clots at bay.


White knee socks with sandals and mismatched earrings. . . Yikes!  Money uncoupled from good sense and taste could truly lead in a bad direction.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> White knee socks with sandals and mismatched earrings. . . Yikes!  Money uncoupled from good sense and taste could truly lead in a bad direction.


Very succinctly said.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Yeah !!!! It’s pretty !!!!!! Enjoy [emoji6]


I think I need to return it. I keep debating because the tweed is so pretty and it’s very comfortable but I think it is hitting me at the worst part of my body. I do better with either cropped or longer. Someone reassure me please that my SA won’t disown me? I can’t return it til I get back to NYC next week.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like it on you argcdg  but you have to love it. Your SA will understand !


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4003827
> 
> This one!


I would like to see you in something more fitted.  You can likely pick this one up when sale hits if you find yourself still thinking about it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4003827
> 
> This one!


Agree with @Karenaellen. This is the type of jacket I would pick during sale. The tweed is beautiful and if you are looking for something unusual and sportive, go for it. But you seem to feel uncomfortable. I feel the sleeve length and boxy cut make it a bit overwhelming for your body shape.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agree w sale idea. If you size down for the shape it will be even shorter. I like it on you but you have to be comfortable !


----------



## argcdg

You guys are so helpful; thank you! Saks will take it back 14 days later, right? I see no reason why they shouldn’t. Obviously didn’t wear it or remove tags. I have been having second thoughts since I got it home!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> You guys are so helpful; thank you! Saks will take it back 14 days later, right? I see no reason why they shouldn’t. Obviously didn’t wear it or remove tags. I have been having second thoughts since I got it home!


Don't hesitate about the return.  They should want you to be happy!


----------



## lulilu

argcdg said:


> You guys are so helpful; thank you! Saks will take it back 14 days later, right? I see no reason why they shouldn’t. Obviously didn’t wear it or remove tags. I have been having second thoughts since I got it home!





Karenaellen said:


> Don't hesitate about the return.  They should want you to be happy!



I agree.  Even though it may seem momentarily painful, you will feel relieved once you return it.  Don't worry.


----------



## argcdg

lulilu said:


> I agree.  Even though it may seem momentarily painful, you will feel relieved once you return it.  Don't worry.


You know, I love this forum for the photos and styling ideas and discussion - but today you guys have helped me avoid a $6k mistake with your candor and supportiveness, so thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

lulilu said:


> I agree.  Even though it may seem momentarily painful, you will feel relieved once you return it.  Don't worry.



Yes and then you’ll forget about it!!! And use it for something else !!


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> You guys are so helpful; thank you! Saks will take it back 14 days later, right? I see no reason why they shouldn’t. Obviously didn’t wear it or remove tags. I have been having second thoughts since I got it home!


Return it. The SA doesn’t want an unhappy customer so don’t worry. Sales people know that when you get home and look in your own mirror things don’t always look as they did at the store.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I am going to Europe for two weeks by the end of this week. Will start packing and I wonder if the weather is appropriate for the Salzburg wool jacket or need a lighter one? Thanks a lot!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I am going to Europe for two weeks by the end of this week. Will start packing and I wonder if the weather is appropriate for the Salzburg wool jacket or need a lighter one? Thanks a lot!


I think it will be cold there.  I would take it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> I think it will be cold there.  I would take it.



Thanks gracekelly!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I am going to Europe for two weeks by the end of this week. Will start packing and I wonder if the weather is appropriate for the Salzburg wool jacket or need a lighter one? Thanks a lot!


Well, it depends on where in Europe you'll go to. Germany has snow and it's going to stay cold until end of the week (def. Salzburg appropriate) whereas other countries in Europe like Spain and Italy already have quite moderate weather (too warm for the Salzburg). If you're seeing a couple of countries, I'd rather pack for a layered look instead of few very heavy and warm pieces.


----------



## mes tresors

ladysarah said:


> these came from french Elle...how do you wear your CHANEL jacket to look fabulous....


Love the jacket in the first picture.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Well, it depends on where in Europe you'll go to. Germany has snow and it's going to stay cold until end of the week (def. Salzburg appropriate) whereas other countries in Europe like Spain and Italy already have quite moderate weather (too warm for the Salzburg). If you're seeing a couple of countries, I'd rather pack for a layered look instead of few very heavy and warm pieces.



I will be in Istanbul, Barcelona, santorini and Athens .


----------



## mes tresors

fieryfashionist said:


> I think the best way to wear them is in a very laid back, casual luxe kinda way!  I saw a lady in a head to toe Chanel suit, bag, shoes (stretchy ballet flats at that!) and fishnets and just thought "Ohhh, no."    I don't agree with the showing midriff while wearing jeans look above haha (I don't care how in shape you are, there is just no need for that)!  You can't go wrong with jeans, wide leg/skinny pants, a simple tee/top... you can make the jacket the focal point and let it shine!  I have just one Chanel jacket (black/pink/cream/grey color scheme) and have worn it with skinny black jeans and a grey tank underneath... but it looks equally fab with a great pair of black pants, a black skirt, skinny grey jeans and a white tee, and tons of other stuff... you're only limited by your imagination!


Agree 100%


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> I will be in Istanbul, Barcelona, santorini and Athens .


Oh this is lovely. Is it your first time? You'll love it! But back to the jacket topic - in this case I'd definitely not take the Salzburg. It can be very chilly in the mornings but then get pretty warm after 10/11am. Layering will be the best option.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Oh this is lovely. Is it your first time? You'll love it! But back to the jacket topic - in this case I'd definitely not take the Salzburg. It can be very chilly in the mornings but then get pretty warm after 10/11am. Layering will be the best option.



Thanks a lot! Yes it is my first time to these parts of Europe. I had been to London, Paris, Frankfurt before. 

Very helpful tips! Thanks again!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! Yes it is my first time to these parts of Europe. I had been to London, Paris, Frankfurt before.
> 
> Very helpful tips! Thanks again!!


Enjoy your trip and please share some pics!


----------



## pinkorchid20

17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971


Given the endless supply of gorgeous Chanel jackets, be glad you don't have two of the same!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> Given the endless supply of gorgeous Chanel jackets, be glad you don't have two of the same!


Hahaha, now I feel ashamed. You are so right...


----------



## pigleto972001

The pink Jean one you mentioned in the other thread might be similar 

Love that jacket on you !


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> The pink Jean one you mentioned in the other thread might be similar
> 
> Love that jacket on you !


You are an enabler  Thank you!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> I will be in Istanbul, Barcelona, santorini and Athens .


Oh lucky you. Santorini is very much an upmarket resort place and it will be relatively warm. Athens too. I can see you looking stunning in the yellow Chanel. Which will look beautiful in the warm light and is not too heavy. Please please post some photos, to share the joy.


----------



## Selenet

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971



This is beautiful!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Selenet said:


> This is beautiful!!


Thank you!  This is very kind of you.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> I will be in Istanbul, Barcelona, santorini and Athens .


I thought you were going to be in London Paris etc. yes the Salzburg is too warm for where you will be. It is already getting warm April  1st where you are going.   The yellow jacket would be good.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971



I absolutely love this pairing. Elegant and surprising! Perfect.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> I absolutely love this pairing. Elegant and surprising! Perfect.


Thank you so much, Pourquoipas! I take this as a major compliment, coming from someone with extraordinary taste.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971


This looks perfect!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> This looks perfect!


Thank you so much, gracekelly. You are very kind.


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971



Just stunning. Such a modern take on a classic pairing.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> I thought you were going to be in London Paris etc. yes the Salzburg is too warm for where you will be. It is already getting warm April  1st where you are going.   The yellow jacket would be good.





ladysarah said:


> Oh lucky you. Santorini is very much an upmarket resort place and it will be relatively warm. Athens too. I can see you looking stunning in the yellow Chanel. Which will look beautiful in the warm light and is not too heavy. Please please post some photos, to share the joy.



Thanks gracekelly and lady Sarah! My fault that I didn't mention clearly. I didn't pack my yellow jacket but I am going to do the repacking tonight! Lucky that I have you to help!


----------



## ms piggy

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971



Fabulous! I think didn’t think to pair this jacket with burgundy. You have inspired me.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks gracekelly and lady Sarah! My fault that I didn't mention clearly. I didn't pack my yellow jacket but I am going to do the repacking tonight! Lucky that I have you to help!


you are most welcome and please dont forget to post photos. CHANEL JACKETS and holidays are a divine combo. enjoy!


----------



## pinkorchid20

nicole0612 said:


> Just stunning. Such a modern take on a classic pairing.





ms piggy said:


> Fabulous! I think didn’t think to pair this jacket with burgundy. You have inspired me.



Thank you both! The jacket is such an easy allrounder.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> 17B jacket and Paris Rome leather skirt for work today. I wish I would have bought the jacket in other colours as well. It's one of my favourites and so easy to pair.
> View attachment 4006971



It is a runway look! Very stylish and chic!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> It is a runway look! Very stylish and chic!


Thanks, dear Nancy!


----------



## pigleto972001

Here is a shot of pinkorchids jacket. I think if you zoom in you can see the amazing metallic threads. Woo! It is pretty 




This is from Ricky at Bloomingdales so I have yet to see it in person.


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Here is a shot of pinkorchids jacket. I think if you zoom in you can see the amazing metallic threads. Woo! It is pretty
> 
> View attachment 4008065
> 
> 
> This is from Ricky at Bloomingdales so I have yet to see it in person.


It IS pretty. Need to stay strong in case you post pics. I know this will look good on you.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks ,so kind of you.  It is always dangerous to try. I just have fun with it


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks ,so kind of you.  It is always dangerous to try. I just have fun with it


Well, your pics have been dangerous for me before! And yes, it's such a fun trying on (and crossing fingers I don't fall in love with anything).


----------



## 911snowball

Your Ricky is a great SA, Pigleto! Great picture and look at the gorgeous buttons on this jacket. You must give us a mod shot at Bloomies next time you are in.  It would be good to see this jacket separately from the matching pants, maybe just over a solid black dress or pants?


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah it’s a good thing Ricky and blooms is far from me. I hope to try the jacket at the local store soon


----------



## boston123

Karenaellen said:


> Do you think this is sleeveless?  I'm intrigued.


REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Here is a shot of pinkorchids jacket. I think if you zoom in you can see the amazing metallic threads. Woo! It is pretty
> 
> View attachment 4008065
> 
> 
> This is from Ricky at Bloomingdales so I have yet to see it in person.


Gorgeous...can’t be tempted again, pigleto...lol!


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Here is a shot of pinkorchids jacket. I think if you zoom in you can see the amazing metallic threads. Woo! It is pretty
> 
> View attachment 4008065
> 
> 
> This is from Ricky at Bloomingdales so I have yet to see it in person.


Stunning IRL. Hope u love it!


----------



## pigleto972001

I can’t afford to love it sigh


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> I can’t afford to love it sigh


Aww, dear, go stroke your beautiful Salzburg for me, and it will make you feel better. And more will come.


----------



## pigleto972001

Genie27 said:


> Aww, dear, go stroke your beautiful Salzburg for me, and it will make you feel better. And more will come.



Yes ma’am [emoji38]. I been knitting every time I want chanel and I got a long scarf now. 70 inches [emoji16]


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma’am [emoji38]. I been knitting every time I want chanel and I got a long scarf now. 70 inches [emoji16]


I've been making a ritz skirt dupe for the past few months....


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma’am [emoji38]. I been knitting every time I want chanel and I got a long scarf now. 70 inches [emoji16]


I want to see it


----------



## gracekelly

You two and knit and crochet.  I am taking the easy way out with lucite


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> You two and knit and crochet.  I am taking the easy way out with lucite


What do you have planned with lucite? And thanks for the tip that it is not a comfortable heel - I kinda knew that, but sometimes pretty things turn my head.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> What do you have planned with lucite? And thanks for the tip that it is not a comfortable heel - I kinda knew that, but sometimes pretty things turn my head.


go over to the Chanel reveals thread because I posted there.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I want to see it



Okie ! Still working on border of the left side. 



And to keep it chanel centric, Ricky sent me a pic of this dress. 3k and unlined !


----------



## CoastalCouture

I have a new Chanel inspired jacket that I have sewn. It is the fourth one I have made and it's my favorite to date. It's a rich, deep violet navy blue with a lot of sparkle to it. The trim is vintage couture trim. 

I'm never sure if it's okay to share these here since they are Chanel inspired and not the real deal. The jacket is custom fitted and definitely one of a kind, a CoastalCouture Original and the CC brooch is from the current season. Handbag is YSL Kate in navy blue croc embossed calfskin, I love the shine of the croc with the sparkles of the fabric.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Okie ! Still working on border of the left side.
> View attachment 4009556
> 
> 
> And to keep it chanel centric, Ricky sent me a pic of this dress. 3k and unlined !
> View attachment 4009557


Lovely work!  The dress is pretty, but looks short.


----------



## gracekelly

CoastalCouture said:


> I have a new Chanel inspired jacket that I have sewn. It is the fourth one I have made and it's my favorite to date. It's a rich, deep violet navy blue with a lot of sparkle to it. The trim is vintage couture trim.
> 
> I'm never sure if it's okay to share these here since they are Chanel inspired and not the real deal. The jacket is custom fitted and definitely one of a kind, a CoastalCouture Original and the CC brooch is from the current season. Handbag is YSL Kate in navy blue croc embossed calfskin, I love the shine of the croc with the sparkles of the fabric.
> 
> View attachment 4009554
> View attachment 4009555


A+ job!  You are very talented!  I think you should post these here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/


----------



## Genie27

Yeah I don’t know if it’s ok to post on this thread, but it is a lovely jacket @CoastalCouture 

Maybe we can start a separate thread for Chanel inspired DIY? Edit - I see GK has a better solution. Anyway, I would love to see more - details, pictures etc. 

I will post my skirt pic there as well.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes ma’am [emoji38]. I been knitting every time I want chanel and I got a long scarf now. 70 inches [emoji16]



Have you ever tried knitting a jacket in Chanel style? I always want to try making one.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Okie ! Still working on border of the left side.
> View attachment 4009556
> 
> 
> And to keep it chanel centric, Ricky sent me a pic of this dress. 3k and unlined !
> View attachment 4009557


Oh this dress is tremendous!! Like a painting! I want it!

Edit: No, it's like those sno cones - with the colour transition.


----------



## CoastalCouture

gracekelly said:


> A+ job!  You are very talented!  I think you should post these here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-rtw-reveals-chit-chat-info-thread.575102/


Thanks. Is there a way to move it over without reloading the photos?


----------



## gracekelly

CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks. Is there a way to move it over without reloading the photos?


You post the link to this thread. If you post something there, I could move them for you.


----------



## argcdg

Tons of stock in London! I really liked this one now that I got to try it in my actual size but didn’t buy it - there was a gargantuan pull on the back. Also tried on the TT plaid in the long version but it looked better on the mannequin - that hip length is a no go for me.  Gorgeous tweed though - the shots of green are amazing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4010492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of stock in London! I really liked this one now that I got to try it in my actual size but didn’t buy it - there was a gargantuan pull on the back. Also tried on the TT plaid in the long version but it looked better on the mannequin - that hip length is a no go for me.  Gorgeous tweed though - the shots of green are amazing.


Gorgeous! Was that Heathrow? Too bad about the pull, wonder how that happened (maybe with a hanger).


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4010492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of stock in London! I really liked this one now that I got to try it in my actual size but didn’t buy it - there was a gargantuan pull on the back. Also tried on the TT plaid in the long version but it looked better on the mannequin - that hip length is a no go for me.  Gorgeous tweed though - the shots of green are amazing.


Nothing like pinning the jacket to make it look trimmer, an old re sellers trick, so of course it looks great on the mannequin!   The jacket has straight sides!


----------



## kipp

Quick question---for the many of you who bought the first jacket in argcdg's post above, the navy and white fringed one---how are you wearing it (or planning on wearing it?)  Reese Witherspoon style with jeans, like argcdg?  or with a navy skirt or pants?  Do you think it could be worn with black as well?  
Many thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## ladysarah

CoastalCouture said:


> I have a new Chanel inspired jacket that I have sewn. It is the fourth one I have made and it's my favorite to date. It's a rich, deep violet navy blue with a lot of sparkle to it. The trim is vintage couture trim.
> 
> I'm never sure if it's okay to share these here since they are Chanel inspired and not the real deal. The jacket is custom fitted and definitely one of a kind, a CoastalCouture Original and the CC brooch is from the current season. Handbag is YSL Kate in navy blue croc embossed calfskin, I love the shine of the croc with the sparkles of the fabric.
> 
> View attachment 4009554
> View attachment 4009555


I love this particular one  you are very clever- very interested to see Chanel style jackets, that are not by Chanel and don't cost as much as someone's annual salary.  Sometimes I find less expensive Chanel style jackets are more flattering and less bulky. Though of course nothIng can compare with a classic Chanel with silk lining and little chain. I still remember trying on my very first one, it was practically a religious experience. These days I mostly wear cardigans which are easier for my lifestyle.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> Nothing like pinning the jacket to make it look trimmer, an old re sellers trick, so of course it looks great on the mannequin!   The jacket has straight sides!


Ha!  I could not figure out why it looked so much more shaped on the mannequin!  That’s exactly it.  It looked like a big box on me - I am curvy and it turned me into a refrigerator; that’s why I didn’t even post a pic.  I think it would look great on someone very thin.


----------



## CoastalCouture

This jacket has fabulous silk charmeuse lining and a chain to weight the hem. For all I have spent on classes and travel searching out the fabrics, trims, and buttons, to say nothing of the hundred or so hours invested in it, Chanel RTW is somewhat of a bargain.


----------



## argcdg

kipp said:


> Quick question---for the many of you who bought the first jacket in argcdg's post above, the navy and white fringed one---how are you wearing it (or planning on wearing it?)  Reese Witherspoon style with jeans, like argcdg?  or with a navy skirt or pants?  Do you think it could be worn with black as well?
> Many thanks in advance for your advice!


I would say all of the above; @ailoveresale modeled it with black pants in a post above and it looked great.  I liked it with jeans.  If I bought it I’d wear it with black, navy, white, or jeans.


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Gorgeous! Was that Heathrow? Too bad about the pull, wonder how that happened (maybe with a hanger).


Bond Street.  Beautiful store, so much stock, but the SA who happened to help me was beyond odd.  Oh well!


----------



## kipp

argcdg said:


> I would say all of the above; @ailoveresale modeled it with black pants in a post above and it looked great.  I liked it with jeans.  If I bought it I’d wear it with black, navy, white, or jeans.


Thank you, argcdg!  I just picked this up and am trying to get the most mileage out of it...


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> I love this particular one  you are very clever- very interested to see Chanel style jackets, that are not by Chanel and don't cost as much as someone's annual salary.  Sometimes I find less expensive Chanel style jackets are more flattering and less bulky. Though of course nothIng can compare with a classic Chanel with silk lining and little chain. I still remember trying on my very first one, it was practically a religious experience. These days I mostly wear cardigans which are easier for my lifestyle.



Right! I think I am going to look for a Chanel cardigan soon. 4 pockets type. And cardigan is usually cheaper than a jacket as well! Do we share photo here as well or there is another thread for Chanel cardigans?


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> Ha!  I could not figure out why it looked so much more shaped on the mannequin!  That’s exactly it.  It looked like a big box on me - I am curvy and it turned me into a refrigerator; that’s why I didn’t even post a pic.  I think it would look great on someone very thin.


The straight side issue is the reason why I and other ladies here taper the jackets.   I like to have some shape or at least not look like I am wearing a box!  Another reason why you see bloggers and actresses at fashion shows wear them 2 sizes too small.  It gives them more shape and they have no intention of ever buttoning them up.



argcdg said:


> Bond Street.  Beautiful store, so much stock, but the SA who happened to help me was beyond odd.  Oh well!


If I am turned off by an SA that is it for me  I am out the door in a flash.  There are other stores out there and it is very competitive.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Right! I think I am going to look for a Chanel cardigan soon. 4 pockets type. And cardigan is usually cheaper than a jacket as well! Do we share photo here as well or there is another thread for Chanel cardigans?


We show cardigans here too, but there aren't that many to show lol!


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4010492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of stock in London! I really liked this one now that I got to try it in my actual size but didn’t buy it - there was a gargantuan pull on the back. Also tried on the TT plaid in the long version but it looked better on the mannequin - that hip length is a no go for me.  Gorgeous tweed though - the shots of green are amazing.



Looks great on you! I’m scared hearing about that pull!! [emoji32]



kipp said:


> Quick question---for the many of you who bought the first jacket in argcdg's post above, the navy and white fringed one---how are you wearing it (or planning on wearing it?)  Reese Witherspoon style with jeans, like argcdg?  or with a navy skirt or pants?  Do you think it could be worn with black as well?
> Many thanks in advance for your advice!



I have worn it with dark jeans and black pants. It also looks good with grey or lighter wash jeans. I tried it with white jeans as well but I need to lose about 8lbs before I can pull it off. I think it also looks really good over sheath dresses.



Nancy Wong said:


> Right! I think I am going to look for a Chanel cardigan soon. 4 pockets type. And cardigan is usually cheaper than a jacket as well! Do we share photo here as well or there is another thread for Chanel cardigans?



Join us on the RTW in the chanel clubhouse! That’s where we talk about cardigans and other RTW pieces.


----------



## ailoveresale

argcdg said:


> I would say all of the above; @ailoveresale modeled it with black pants in a post above and it looked great.  I liked it with jeans.  If I bought it I’d wear it with black, navy, white, or jeans.



Thanks @argcdg!


----------



## kipp

ailoveresale said:


> Looks great on you! I’m scared hearing about that pull!! [emoji32]
> 
> 
> 
> I have worn it with dark jeans and black pants. It also looks good with grey or lighter wash jeans. I tried it with white jeans as well but I need to lose about 8lbs before I can pull it off. I think it also looks really good over sheath dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Join us on the RTW in the chanel clubhouse! That’s where we talk about cardigans and other RTW pieces.


Thank you, ailoveresale!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ailoveresale said:


> Looks great on you! I’m scared hearing about that pull!! [emoji32]
> 
> 
> 
> I have worn it with dark jeans and black pants. It also looks good with grey or lighter wash jeans. I tried it with white jeans as well but I need to lose about 8lbs before I can pull it off. I think it also looks really good over sheath dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> Join us on the RTW in the chanel clubhouse! That’s where we talk about cardigans and other RTW pieces.


As long as the threads are not severed, they can be easily reintegrated, diy.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> Bond Street.  Beautiful store, so much stock, but the SA who happened to help me was beyond odd.  Oh well!


Thanks and yes, that store is beautiful but always feel SAs are rushed. So sorry about your experience.


----------



## ailoveresale

Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.
> View attachment 4013327



Looks fantastic! Enjoy it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.
> View attachment 4013327


Beautiful outfit. The jacket is such an eyecatcher.


----------



## ailoveresale

Pourquoipas said:


> Looks fantastic! Enjoy it.





pinkorchid20 said:


> Beautiful outfit. The jacket is such an eyecatcher.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.
> View attachment 4013327



This looks so lovely! I think this jacket was a great choice for you since it seems so well suited to your climate.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.
> View attachment 4013327


Really cute!


----------



## pigleto972001

You know I love that jacket ! Very cute outfit


----------



## kipp

I'm here to ask yet again about the high/low fringed pre-Spring jacket that comes in navy/white plaid or in white/black that many of you have bought.  My home store/SA did not have the white/black and I just picked up but have not worn the navy.  Now I'm out of town and today was able to try on the white/black and now have the conundrum of deciding between the two colors.  So---which one did you choose and why?  And, do you feel that one color is more casual, or more versatile, or better in general in terms of styling than the other? 

I think I prefer the white/black but I'm also more concerned about keeping it looking pristine...  sigh...  Also, the white/black fit better (was one size smaller than my navy one---which may be why I think I prefer it),  but of course the navy could be altered down.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!


----------



## argcdg

ailoveresale said:


> Maiden voyage of the owl jacket! Wore it with an olive green DVF wrap dress and gold jimmy choo heels.
> View attachment 4013327


Looks fab!!  Enjoy!


----------



## ailoveresale

nicole0612 said:


> This looks so lovely! I think this jacket was a great choice for you since it seems so well suited to your climate.



Thank you Nicole! [emoji5]. It’s actually been too cold to wear it until now, or I didn’t seem to have the right occasion. It was still not quite warm enough but I didn’t have to be outside much last night (it was in the low 50s). 



gracekelly said:


> Really cute!



Thank you @gracekelly!



pigleto972001 said:


> You know I love that jacket ! Very cute outfit



Thank you pigleto! [emoji5]. Want to see some mod more mod shots of you wearing it too!



kipp said:


> I'm here to ask yet again about the high/low fringed pre-Spring jacket that comes in navy/white plaid or in white/black that many of you have bought.  My home store/SA did not have the white/black and I just picked up but have not worn the navy.  Now I'm out of town and today was able to try on the white/black and now have the conundrum of deciding between the two colors.  So---which one did you choose and why?  And, do you feel that one color is more casual, or more versatile, or better in general in terms of styling than the other?
> 
> I think I prefer the white/black but I'm also more concerned about keeping it looking pristine...  sigh...  Also, the white/black fit better (was one size smaller than my navy one---which may be why I think I prefer it),  but of course the navy could be altered down.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!



I have the navy plaid. It was the one that caught my eye first, but then I thought I wanted the ecru/black because it wasn’t as flashy. My stylist convinced me to go with my first instinct and pick the navy because it is more youthful. She was also basing that recommendation on the other jackets I have which are mostly classics/conservative. It can also go well with both jeans and dresses, and can dress up or down really well. I think the ecru/black is also lovely and have seen it in person on others, but never tried it myself. Still think I made the right choice though. Either way you won’t go wrong!



argcdg said:


> Looks fab!!  Enjoy!



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

kipp said:


> I'm here to ask yet again about the high/low fringed pre-Spring jacket that comes in navy/white plaid or in white/black that many of you have bought.  My home store/SA did not have the white/black and I just picked up but have not worn the navy.  Now I'm out of town and today was able to try on the white/black and now have the conundrum of deciding between the two colors.  So---which one did you choose and why?  And, do you feel that one color is more casual, or more versatile, or better in general in terms of styling than the other?
> 
> I think I prefer the white/black but I'm also more concerned about keeping it looking pristine...  sigh...  Also, the white/black fit better (was one size smaller than my navy one---which may be why I think I prefer it),  but of course the navy could be altered down.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!


I went with the ecru and black. For me it has more options and I have other navy Chanel’s for warm weather. Funny that I had the opposite impression than that of ailoveresale in that I thought the ecru was more youthful lol!  Just goes to show that you have to go with your gut on what is right for you personally.


----------



## sandbag

kipp said:


> I'm here to ask yet again about the high/low fringed pre-Spring jacket that comes in navy/white plaid or in white/black that many of you have bought.  My home store/SA did not have the white/black and I just picked up but have not worn the navy.  Now I'm out of town and today was able to try on the white/black and now have the conundrum of deciding between the two colors.  So---which one did you choose and why?  And, do you feel that one color is more casual, or more versatile, or better in general in terms of styling than the other?
> 
> I think I prefer the white/black but I'm also more concerned about keeping it looking pristine...  sigh...  Also, the white/black fit better (was one size smaller than my navy one---which may be why I think I prefer it),  but of course the navy could be altered down.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!


I’m not gonna be much help. I was initially drawn to (loved) the white jacket and took it home, but had trouble getting the skirt, so had the navy jacket and skirt held for me, just in case. I like to have the suit option, so when it looked like I couldn’t get the white skirt, I had the navy suit sent to me. Then a white skirt was found, so I had to jump on it. 
So now I have both. It’s still to cold to wear them, but I’m not good at making decisions. Very costly, but I’m now emotionally attached to both and cannot bring myself to return either.


----------



## gracekelly

sandbag said:


> I’m not gonna be much help. I was initially drawn to (loved) the white jacket and took it home, but had trouble getting the skirt, so had the navy jacket and skirt held for me, just in case. I like to have the suit option, so when it looked like I couldn’t get the white skirt, I had the navy suit sent to me. Then a white skirt was found, so I had to jump on it.
> So now I have both. It’s still to cold to wear them, but I’m not good at making decisions. Very costly, but I’m now emotionally attached to both and cannot bring myself to return either.


Oh boy are you in a pickle!  That is a tough decision. Which is more flattering?  If they are equal you will need to rob a bank.


----------



## sandbag

gracekelly said:


> Oh boy are you in a pickle!  That is a tough decision. Which is more flattering?  If they are equal you will need to rob a bank.


Yep, I know. I just got my AmEx bill. Hoping for a miracle. Trying to justify by rationalizing how practical they both are and good for 3 seasons or more. They are both perfect.


----------



## gracekelly

sandbag said:


> Yep, I know. I just got my AmEx bill. Hoping for a miracle. Trying to justify by rationalizing how practical they both are and good for 3 seasons or more. They are both perfect.


Do you need both as suits?  Just keep one as a suit and one as a solo jacket.


----------



## periogirl28

kipp said:


> I'm here to ask yet again about the high/low fringed pre-Spring jacket that comes in navy/white plaid or in white/black that many of you have bought.  My home store/SA did not have the white/black and I just picked up but have not worn the navy.  Now I'm out of town and today was able to try on the white/black and now have the conundrum of deciding between the two colors.  So---which one did you choose and why?  And, do you feel that one color is more casual, or more versatile, or better in general in terms of styling than the other?
> 
> I think I prefer the white/black but I'm also more concerned about keeping it looking pristine...  sigh...  Also, the white/black fit better (was one size smaller than my navy one---which may be why I think I prefer it),  but of course the navy could be altered down.  Thanks so much for your thoughts!



I actually have a problem deciding on one of the three (!) but eliminated the white/ black only becuase i have another classic in off white which is almost the same cut. The other Navy I have is a Swing jacket so the Navy suits me. The multicoloured is not as flattering on my skin tone. My SA gives really good feedback!


----------



## kipp

Thanks all of you for your kind and informative responses to my question about the fringed high/low jacket!  It looks like I'll continue to be contorting over this.  Today will be out and about shopping with one of my best friends who is a true style maven---and so hopefully his advice will also be helpful!


----------



## argcdg

kipp said:


> Thanks all of you for your kind and informative responses to my question about the fringed high/low jacket!  It looks like I'll continue to be contorting over this.  Today will be out and about shopping with one of my best friends who is a true style maven---and so hopefully his advice will also be helpful!


Have fun! Let us know what you decide . . .


----------



## Sunlitshadows

For me the navy was the clear choice because I have fair skin and blue eyes.  The ecru was far less flattering.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I feel very comfortable in this jacket!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!



Wow it looks so stylish and elegant on you! Very versatile!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!


Love your casual styling.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Right! I think I am going to look for a Chanel cardigan soon. 4 pockets type. And cardigan is usually cheaper than a jacket as well! Do we share photo here as well or there is another thread for Chanel cardigans?


I would love to see Chanel cardigans! I have a couple of old ones, which look like jackets. Basically I lived in them cost per wear was so good, they are practically paying me now! I don't get a chance to wear jackets that much because our lifestyle and dress code is so much more casual...


----------



## Nancy Wong

Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658


Thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures. Love the jacket with both outfits! Hope you are enjoying Europe!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658



Omg! You look amazing in barcelona!  Yes that jacket is famous, I remember it from the ad campaign,but you definitely made it your Own!


----------



## 911snowball

You look lovely Nancy!


----------



## Genie27

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658


Gorgeous! The jacket fits you so beautifully. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658


How perfect !  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I would love to see Chanel cardigans! I have a couple of old ones, which look like jackets. Basically I lived in them cost per wear was so good, they are practically paying me now! I don't get a chance to wear jackets that much because our lifestyle and dress code is so much more casual...


I think it would be great if you would post a picture so we could see how a well used item has fared. It would encourage me to wear mine more often.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!



Wow, gorgeous!!
Funny, it goes well with your fair skin, I thought it went well with my olive skin. Must work well for everyone then! [emoji6]



Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658



Looks beautiful on you! Have a great time!


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!



LOVE this on you 
Suits you to a T!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> LOVE this on you
> Suits you to a T!!


I wear a nice jacket to justify jeans on Monday.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!



You look fantastic. Effortless chic.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I think it would be great if you would post a picture so we could see how a well used item has fared. It would encourage me to wear mine more often.


I will do. I am away for easter but I have one with me. And will sort something out. They don't look new, but they are by no means rags! And I wash them... my jackets were rarely worn. It was either too hot or too cold or too formal ...


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4014639
> 
> 
> Same yellow jacket again but I want to say hi from Barcelona! The SA here told me they recognised my jacket and she liked it a lot
> View attachment 4014658



The bright colors are perfect for a Spanish vacation


----------



## Nancy Wong

Mixed and matched with something different today. I didn't expect this jacket to be so versatile! Thanks for suggesting me to bring this jacket to this trip!


----------



## pigleto972001

The yellow is pretty and it’s very versatile. I like the outfits you chose for it. Have tons of fun 

Karenallen, the blue is lovely and it looks great w the slim jeans


----------



## doni

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4015363
> View attachment 4015364
> 
> 
> Mixed and matched with something different today. I didn't expect this jacket to be so versatile! Thanks for suggesting me to bring this jacket to this trip!



OMG, I just realized this jacket is the exact colors of the Spanish ********** flag... I LOVE it and it looks gorgeous on you, but make sure you do not wear it if you are invited to an audience with the King!


----------



## Nancy Wong

doni said:


> OMG, I just realized this jacket is the exact colors of the Spanish ********** flag... I LOVE it and it looks gorgeous on you, but make sure you do not wear it if you are invited to an audience with the King!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015374



Oh thanks for the info! I hadn't even noticed that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## periogirl28

Karenaellen said:


> I feel very comfortable in this jacket!


This is perfect!


----------



## kipp

argcdg said:


> Have fun! Let us know what you decide . . .


After yesterday's expedition, it will be the navy, though was not able to find it in my best size (looks like alterations are in my future).  In addition, am now considering the cruise white/owl button jacket---tried it on for the first time and loved it, so enjoying seeing previous posts with photos of how you all have worn/styled it.  Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## pigleto972001

Apologies for repost but here are a couple of pics of the white jacket .


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Apologies for repost but here are a couple of pics of the white jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015650
> View attachment 4015651


You need the skirt!  What a great suit look!


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I will do. I am away for easter but I have one with me. And will sort something out. They don't look new, but they are by no means rags! And I wash them... my jackets were rarely worn. It was either too hot or too cold or too formal ...


YES!  This is exactly what I want to see since you state that you have washed them. You should reconsider how you wear your jackets.  You definitely can wear them with less formal clothes. It is a more modern look IMO too.    Please give it a try. If I waited for a formal occasion I would never wear any of them.


----------



## gracekelly

doni said:


> OMG, I just realized this jacket is the exact colors of the Spanish ********** flag... I LOVE it and it looks gorgeous on you, but make sure you do not wear it if you are invited to an audience with the King!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015374


This is a priceless observation!  It makes @Nancy Wong a user friendly tourist


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4015363
> View attachment 4015364
> 
> 
> Mixed and matched with something different today. I didn't expect this jacket to be so versatile! Thanks for suggesting me to bring this jacket to this trip!


This is so cute with the ruffled cuff sticking out. I am really beginning to enjoy this look.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> This is so cute with the ruffled cuff sticking out. I am really beginning to enjoy this look.



Thanks gracekelly!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> You need the skirt!  What a great suit look!



Ha I know ! It’s on my sale wishlist. I’m such a klutz that I can’t fathom paying that much for the skirt lol. 



gracekelly said:


> This is so cute with the ruffled cuff sticking out. I am really beginning to enjoy this look.



I love that look too.


----------



## 911snowball

Oh Pigleto we are in a similar dilemma!  I have the skirt and everytime I see a pic of the suit I wish I had the jacket!!  If your special Ricky happens to have inventory on a small size, I am so tempted to get it. It is completely sold out at my boutique except in one larger size. This jacket would be too tricky to alter down that many sizes.  I am afraid I will spill coffee on it!! But it is SO GORGEOUS!!


----------



## pigleto972001

I can ask Ricky for you !! What size do you need ? I found that napkins at dinner are my best friend haha.  It is reasonably priced for one of their jackets. I actually went down to a 38 in it bc of the generous shoulders


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Apologies for repost but here are a couple of pics of the white jacket .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015650
> View attachment 4015651


You must get the skirt!   It just fits you so well and looks fabulous with the jacket!   You’d get so much wear out of each piece as a suit or individually.   Haha...not to enable.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you chaneljewel ! Hehe. Will see. I think Ricky still has my size. I love that it has the zipper down the back.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you chaneljewel ! Hehe. Will see. I think Ricky still has my size. I love that it has the zipper down the back.


It makes total sense for you to get this because 1. it fits you perfectly 2. it looks great on you 3. you already own the jacket 4.  you should have a white suit since you live in the South.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hahaha ! Grace you drive a hard bargain ! We will see !!! If it’s meant to be it will be waiting for me when I can get it. I guess they never did do a black version of it.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Hahaha ! Grace you drive a hard bargain ! We will see !!! If it’s meant to be it will be waiting for me when I can get it. I guess they never did do a black version of it.


I am doing my best to align the stars for you so this will happen.  It is a big job, but I am retired now and have the time to work on it.


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Oh Pigleto we are in a similar dilemma!  I have the skirt and everytime I see a pic of the suit I wish I had the jacket!!  If your special Ricky happens to have inventory on a small size, I am so tempted to get it. It is completely sold out at my boutique except in one larger size. This jacket would be too tricky to alter down that many sizes.  I am afraid I will spill coffee on it!! But it is SO GORGEOUS!!


In the past week I have seen the white jacket at both Bond St in London and in the boutique in SF (yes I am very jet lagged)!  Didn’t check sizes though.


----------



## ClassicTwist

kipp said:


> After yesterday's expedition, it will be the navy, though was not able to find it in my best size (looks like alterations are in my future).  In addition, am now considering the cruise white/owl button jacket---tried it on for the first time and loved it, so enjoying seeing previous posts with photos of how you all have worn/styled it.  Thanks again, everyone!



I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!

Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!


----------



## gracekelly

ClassicTwist said:


> View attachment 4016393
> 
> 
> I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!
> 
> Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!


Looks wonderful!  Twins on both!  I love the versatility of this shawl colorway. I wear it with my black and white Pharrell coat as well


----------



## ClassicTwist

gracekelly said:


> Looks wonderful!  Twins on both!  I love the versatility of this shawl colorway. I wear it with my black and white Pharrell coat as well


Thank you! And I’m honoured!


----------



## 911snowball

Hello Classic Twist!  I, too, got the ecru/black.  I agree that it is perfect for work!  You look great in it.


----------



## ClassicTwist

911snowball said:


> Hello Classic Twist!  I, too, got the ecru/black.  I agree that it is perfect for work!  You look great in it.


Thank you! So versatile.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I fell hard for  this cutout camellia bomber from the current collection.  Very comfortable and easy to dress up or down.  Hard to photograph well though.  I love it with a striped top underneath to play with the cutouts.


----------



## argcdg

Wore my cruise jacket to a meeting this morning. So easy!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I fell hard for  this cutout camellia bomber from the current collection.  Very comfortable and easy to dress up or down.  Hard to photograph well though.  I love it with a striped top underneath to play with the cutouts.


Baseball season is  opening you need to go to a game in this  watch for flying mustard


----------



## argcdg

ClassicTwist said:


> View attachment 4016393
> 
> 
> I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!
> 
> Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!


Looks great on you!


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4016743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my cruise jacket to a meeting this morning. So easy!


Wonderful casual styling and looks great on you


----------



## ClassicTwist

argcdg said:


> Looks great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## kipp

Karenaellen said:


> I fell hard for  this cutout camellia bomber from the current collection.  Very comfortable and easy to dress up or down.  Hard to photograph well though.  I love it with a striped top undSaerneath to play with the cutouts.



Saw this yesterday --- it's beautiful and so versatile!  Looks great on you!  Agree that it's an item that needs to be seen in person.


----------



## kipp

ClassicTwist said:


> View attachment 4016393
> 
> 
> I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!
> 
> Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!



You look fabulous!  Thanks for the great photo of your styling!  I wish I could have the ecru/black in addition to the navy!  LOL!


----------



## TankerToad

Karenaellen said:


> I fell hard for  this cutout camellia bomber from the current collection.  Very comfortable and easy to dress up or down.  Hard to photograph well though.  I love it with a striped top underneath to play with the cutouts.



Love this!!! You wicked thing you - I think I have the same skirt or close to it anyway 
This is my idea of perfect casual dressing 
What is the info in the Jacket?
Material ?
Is it lined ?
I may be doomed .....


----------



## Nancy Wong

Someone is selling a Salzburg jacket on eBay in a cheap price. 
123040774845


----------



## ClassicTwist

kipp said:


> You look fabulous!  Thanks for the great photo of your styling!  I wish I could have the ecru/black in addition to the navy!  LOL!


I know! The navy is stunning too!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> Someone is selling a Salzburg jacket on eBay in a cheap price.
> 123040774845



Be careful. Spelling mistakes on the tag. Plus the style code is different on the jacket.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> Be careful. Spelling mistakes on the tag. Plus the style code is different on the jacket.


Looks like the fishy one we've seen before...


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> I fell hard for  this cutout camellia bomber from the current collection.  Very comfortable and easy to dress up or down.  Hard to photograph well though.  I love it with a striped top underneath to play with the cutouts.


I like this for a casual day. Fell in love as well but didn't dare to try it on - not sure I'd want to spend that much on a bomber jacket. It suits you perfectly.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Looks like the fishy one we've seen before...



Yes! Hope that no one would fall into it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ClassicTwist said:


> View attachment 4016393
> 
> 
> I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!
> 
> Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!



You rock it! It is so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## ClassicTwist

Nancy Wong said:


> You rock it! It is so beautiful on you!!!


Oh thank you!


----------



## alisonanna

Finally took the plunge on these!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the second one !! Was sorry I missed out on it !!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ClassicTwist said:


> View attachment 4016393
> 
> 
> I went with the black/ecru as already have a navy jacket and felt it more versatile for work. But I’d have both if I could!!
> 
> Also works well with my Brandenbourgs shawl!



Very nice styling. I love it when H shawls match the Chanel jackets!


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> Be careful. Spelling mistakes on the tag. Plus the style code is different on the jacket.


 Omg should we report it somewhere? I did not even know that fakers to go to these extends. Although I am not familiar with that particular jacket, I am shocked.


----------



## pigleto972001

Saks has a 12 month no interest plan and this jacket available. Just got an email. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Passing it on !


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Omg should we report it somewhere? I did not even know that fakers to go to these extends. Although I am not familiar with that particular jacket, I am shocked.



Yes! And this fake is an improved version than the other one we saw on VC (or eBay?) a while ago. The previous one we could tell from the first glance. It is funny that it stated that it is cotton and good for spring and summer.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Saks has a 12 month no interest plan and this jacket available. Just got an email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017758
> 
> 
> Passing it on !



Wow if we have the 12 months installation plan here in Hong Kong I would definitely buy the one classictwist has!


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Saks has a 12 month no interest plan and this jacket available. Just got an email.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017758
> 
> 
> Passing it on !



[emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Pourquoipas

ladysarah said:


> Omg should we report it somewhere? I did not even know that fakers to go to these extends. Although I am not familiar with that particular jacket, I am shocked.



Maybe some jackets styles are either made in  France or Italy and might come with different codes but spelling mistakes and badly sewn tags certainly raise a red flag. Reporting at eBay or trusting resale platforms doesn’t seem to help much at all. I would feel more at ease buying the less hyped jackets on the secondary market and I gather pictures of genuine codes whenever possible. If luxury brands locate important parts of their production chain in asian factories the unauthorized copy is legion.


----------



## pigleto972001

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow if we have the 12 months installation plan here in Hong Kong I would definitely buy the one classictwist has!



Oh man I use the one from Bloomingdales and it’s a black hole !!!!!!  easy to fall into the trap. I know some of y’all still like the navy [emoji2][emoji1318][emoji56][emoji48]


----------



## 911snowball

Tried this jacket on at NM after my walk yesterday. It is really comfortable.  They are just starting to get in some  new items.


----------



## pigleto972001

My neimans just got the black plaid version ! I have to try next week if still there. My SA wasn’t fond of it.


----------



## innerpeace85

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4015363
> View attachment 4015364
> 
> 
> Mixed and matched with something different today. I didn't expect this jacket to be so versatile! Thanks for suggesting me to bring this jacket to this trip!


Nice pic!! I love your brooch


----------



## Nancy Wong

padmaraman_1985 said:


> Nice pic!! I love your brooch



Thank you! I bought it from Barcelona!


----------



## periogirl28

Have bought that Navy/White Tweed High Low Act 1 jacket just today. Too bad there is no 12 month interest free plan over here!


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Have bought that Navy/White Tweed High Low Act 1 jacket just today. Too bad there is no 12 month interest free plan over here!



Good choice. I wouldn’t enjoy paying for a jacket so long. You still pay for it when the new collection is there?!


----------



## periogirl28

Pourquoipas said:


> Good choice. I wouldn’t enjoy paying for a jacket so long. You still pay for it when the new collection is there?!


Just kidding! I pay off 100% once the credit card bill comes in, for everything I ever buy, Chanel/ Hermes/ VCA whatever. And Chanel comes up with like 6 RTW collections a year!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Have bought that Navy/White Tweed High Low Act 1 jacket just today. Too bad there is no 12 month interest free plan over here!


Great choice! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Great choice! Congrats!


Thank you! We are twins? And cousins with others here? It's a classic cut, I had to cave.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Good choice. I wouldn’t enjoy paying for a jacket so long. You still pay for it when the new collection is there?!



Lol. Some of us need a few months ! At least I do.  If I paid it off too fast I would just buy more. I plan not to be working at 70 for chanel


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> Just kidding! I pay off 100% once the credit card bill comes in, for everything I ever buy, Chanel/ Hermes/ VCA whatever. And Chanel comes up with like 6 RTW collections a year!!!



Exactly. We suffer once. But definitely.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Someone is selling a Salzburg jacket on eBay in a cheap price.
> 123040774845





Pourquoipas said:


> Be careful. Spelling mistakes on the tag. Plus the style code is different on the jacket.





pinkorchid20 said:


> Looks like the fishy one we've seen before...



I think it is best not to mention auction items on this thread because they are not vetted items and might not be authentic.  The purpose of this thread is not to do authentications. If someone has a question about authenticity regarding a jacket they have seen then they should go to the Chanel thread and ask there.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Some of us need a few months ! At least I do.  If I paid it off too fast I would just buy more. I plan not to be working at 70 for chanel



Just a cultural difference or mindset. I never bought expensive luxury items before I could easily afford them. I still suffer spending as much. Interesting subject.


----------



## gracekelly

I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Some of us need a few months ! At least I do.  If I paid it off too fast I would just buy more. I plan not to be working at 70 for chanel


Ah I see. That's an interesting way to deal with it, didn't think of that. I hope to be wearing my present Chanel jackets at 70!


----------



## pigleto972001

It is interesting how it works for different place and people. While a nice option, having the ability to spread payments out interest free means one can buy a bit more. But it would be nice to be one and done on the payments.  one does get tired of the monthly tithe ! But I’m happy it gives me the chance to get more pricey items like the Salzburg. For full price. Argh ! [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Ah I see. That's an interesting way to deal with it, didn't think of that. I hope to be wearing my present Chanel jackets at 70!


Lol!  I feel that way too and I am a lot closer than you are.


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> Ah I see. That's an interesting way to deal with it, didn't think of that. I hope to be wearing my present Chanel jackets at 70!



Me too for sure [emoji7][emoji1303]


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877



This is stunning! Such a classic!


----------



## 911snowball

GK, the jacket is perfect with the necklace!!  I know I keep on saying this, but this is another example of the enduring quality and design of Chanel.  The items were issued over a decade apart yet they are a totally current look!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you! We are twins? And cousins with others here? It's a classic cut, I had to cave.


Yes, twins on that beauty!  Had hoped you'd get it! I am sure you'll love it for a long time.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877



Totally love this. Somehow between the robot,front row and spring 18. Chanel is never dated.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> This is stunning! Such a classic!


Thank you!


911snowball said:


> GK, the jacket is perfect with the necklace!!  I know I keep on saying this, but this is another example of the enduring quality and design of Chanel.  The items were issued over a decade apart yet they are a totally current look!



You are so right!  The necklace looks great with OUR new ecru jacket as well.   Love shopping the closet!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877


Gracekelly, what a beautiful treasure! And obviously in excellent condition (as expected, you are treating your collection well). This is so timeless and absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Totally love this. Somehow between the robot,front row and spring 18. Chanel is never dated.


Thank you!  I can never say no to black and white


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Gracekelly, what a beautiful treasure! And obviously in excellent condition (as expected, you are treating your collection well). This is so timeless and absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks!  You can see that I finally succumbed to the necklace. It looks good paired with my version as well.


----------



## gracekelly

I once found a picture of Linda Evangelista wearing this jacket at a Chanel fashion show in the reverse colorway and swore that if I ever saw it I would snap it up. Alas one never appeared.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  You can see that I finally succumbed to the necklace. It looks good paired with my version as well.


I noticed! And we probably all cave in one day...the sooner the better! This will get lots of use, I am sure.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Lol!  I feel that way too and I am a lot closer than you are.


The beauty of Chanel is we get to wear it at all ages. And be ageless.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877


Perfect example to wear at any age!


----------



## rachelburton17

Looks awesome


----------



## Sunlitshadows

TankerToad said:


> Love this!!! You wicked thing you - I think I have the same skirt or close to it anyway
> This is my idea of perfect casual dressing
> What is the info in the Jacket?
> Material ?
> Is it lined ?
> I may be doomed .....


The material is viscose, almost like a ponte knit.  It is not lined.   I love the bell sleeves, and how you can wear it with a tank on warm evenings, or a thick turtleneck in the winter.


----------



## ClassicTwist

Pourquoipas said:


> Very nice styling. I love it when H shawls match the Chanel jackets!


Thank you! A happy coincidence


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Have bought that Navy/White Tweed High Low Act 1 jacket just today. Too bad there is no 12 month interest free plan over here!



Congrats! Twins with you on this too!
I pay in full when I buy from the boutique and do the 12 month no interest at Saks. I really have to think twice before I buy something in full, versus the payment plan allows me to get more (especially at sale time!). It gets paid off before the 12 months is up anyway, so like pigleto it allows me to enjoy more Chanel. [emoji5]



gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877



Wow this looks current! Beautiful.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Dear ladies (and gents), do any of you own this beautiful Shanghai jacket from Pre-Fall 2010 and can share some intel on how to combine and how the material has held up? Many thanks!


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Dear ladies (and gents), do any of you own this beautiful Shanghai jacket from Pre-Fall 2010 and can share some intel on how to combine and how the material has held up? Many thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4018533


I have never seen this but the style is really unique.       Very pretty!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I have never seen this but the style is really unique.       Very pretty!


Yes, it is. I like it a lot on the model (Anja Rubik), looks like a fitted style.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Yes, it is. I like it a lot on the model (Anja Rubik), looks like a fitted style.
> View attachment 4018824


It should work well on a petite frame.  I really like the button placement and the piping.  The collar may be Mandarin style, but the rest of it is kind of Teutonic military from the 18th century.  Uniforms back then had incredible style.  Get rid of the shoulder boards and it is similar with the buttons.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> It should work well on a petite frame.  I really like the button placement and the piping.  The collar may be Mandarin style, but the rest of it is kind of Teutonic military from the 18th century.  Uniforms back then had incredible style.


Yes, spot on! Those elements could be perfectly outbalanced by a feminine white or red skirt. Think it still is very versatile for what it is. Only thing that makes me wonder is that I've searched high and low for the same jacket but couldn't find it anywhere else (neither sold nor on sale). The size/product code tag is missing, so I could imagine this being a piece that never made it to production. Not sure how to deal with those...


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe some jackets styles are either made in  France or Italy and might come





gracekelly said:


> I was shopping in my closet today and pulled out one I purchased back in 2003.  It is from the Cruise collection . Paired it up with my 2016 pearl black knot necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017876
> View attachment 4017877


Thanks for posting this GK! While I love many of the new jackets I get and see on here from you lucky ladies, I find so many of the previous season ones that are simply spectacular and attest to how timeless chanel can be (which each time gives me a bit more reassurance that I didn’t just spend that kind of $ just on “clothes”)!

That jacket is gorgeous but I must say the necklace is really special!!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> It is interesting how it works for different place and people. While a nice option, having the ability to spread payments out interest free means one can buy a bit more. But it would be nice to be one and done on the payments.  one does get tired of the monthly tithe ! But I’m happy it gives me the chance to get more pricey items like the Salzburg. For full price. Argh ! [emoji23]


I totally am still applauding your unwavered love and decisiveness in paying full price for that (and I apologize ). I totally chickened out . I hate NM for holding the steep original price on principle but more so that my more casual styling and the heavier material means I honestly would not get to wear it much and the spectacular saltzberg best belong to someone who can wear and enjoy it more like fabulous you


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> You are so right!  The necklace looks great with OUR new ecru jacket as well.   Love shopping the closet!


I’m late to the party due to life  but this made me notice that I was much more wasteful back then in that though I shop lots I get tired of the items easily and that led to more shopping and removing items. I find that now I truly can enjoy shopping my closet and cannot imagine being tire of majority of my acquisitions. Still shop plenty but mostly to fill a void, replace essentials, or see spectacular special items that I can’t resist. 
Definitely cost more now because they are high price items compared to the past, but somehow I feel it more justified as my satisfaction and enjoyment feel worthwhile


----------



## pigleto972001

Vanana said:


> I totally am still applauding your unwavered love and decisiveness in paying full price for that (and I apologize ). I totally chickened out . I hate NM for holding the steep original price on principle but more so that my more casual styling and the heavier material means I honestly would not get to wear it much and the spectacular saltzberg best belong to someone who can wear and enjoy it more like fabulous you



Lol. Thank you !

I know ... my SA did ask the buyer twice about marking it down. She said chanel told her “never.”  Ah well I do love it. That being said, I would be annoyed if it did get marked down in June [emoji13]
And to get the white cruise along with it was crazy too ! 

I saw this on Chanel’s site


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Thank you !
> 
> I know ... my SA did ask the buyer twice about marking it down. She said chanel told her “never.”  Ah well I do love it. That being said, I would be annoyed if it did get marked down in June [emoji13]
> And to get the white cruise along with it was crazy too !
> 
> I saw this on Chanel’s site
> View attachment 4019908



Buy what you love and never look back Dear. You bought some really fabulous pieces. Well worth the prices.


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Thank you !
> 
> I know ... my SA did ask the buyer twice about marking it down. She said chanel told her “never.”  Ah well I do love it. That being said, I would be annoyed if it did get marked down in June [emoji13]
> And to get the white cruise along with it was crazy too !
> 
> I saw this on Chanel’s site
> View attachment 4019908


Exactly why I love it! An iconic jacket even amongst the fact that all chanel jackets are iconic themselves!  It is amongst the few that no doubt part of chanel history. if I can one day be at a job or lifestyle where I go out to places that I can use a spectacular jacket like that more, it is a whole different ball game. I will live vicariously through your mod shots for now. You are taking one for the team here! It must be done 

Btw you know I tried too(I even called diff stores) but yeah I guess at least in US because it went on sale outside, they do probably see it same status as the original LBJ and would not Mark it down for reasons like that. I mean I get it  wish we grabbed it in Europe. Also probably why so many more good fakes out there of it as it really is sought after


----------



## Vanana

It’s been a while but finally warm enough for the Paris in Rome jacket. Did not realize it would later so well with a dress! Had bought it to wear with jeans as it didn’t look so great with my work shift dress during original try on!


----------



## 911snowball

Hello there twin!  Just love your styling with the dress and the pink mini. This color bag is fantastic with the coat!


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> I’m late to the party due to life  but this made me notice that I was much more wasteful back then in that though I shop lots I get tired of the items easily and that led to more shopping and removing items. I find that now I truly can enjoy shopping my closet and cannot imagine being tire of majority of my acquisitions. Still shop plenty but mostly to fill a void, replace essentials, or see spectacular special items that I can’t resist.
> Definitely cost more now because they are high price items compared to the past, but somehow I feel it more justified as my satisfaction and enjoyment feel worthwhile



Thanks so much for the kind words!  I think that letting things sleep in the closet is a good thing because when you rediscover them there is joy in how fresh they look to you. When I was putting away some winter things yesterday and pulling out some for spring I “rediscovered “ two more jackets that went so well with my black knot pearl necklace. It isn’t that I forgot that I had them, it is that I did not consider them when making my decision to purchase the necklace. One jacket in particular is so current because it has the longer fringe along the bottom like the fringe jacket of this past winter. season.  The only thing that makes me shake my head is that both jackets are black and white though totally different tweeds.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> It’s been a while but finally warm enough for the Paris in Rome jacket. Did not realize it would later so well with a dress! Had bought it to wear with jeans as it didn’t look so great with my work shift dress during original try on!
> View attachment 4020279
> View attachment 4020280
> View attachment 4020282


Beautiful and the pink and black looks great on you.  The whole ensemble is perfect!


----------



## argcdg

Has anyone seen this jacket IRL? I tried it today and really liked it. Same plaid as the TT jacket but longer - yet more shaped than the one with the green trim, which was too square for me. This one has a collar and a bit of a peplum.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> Has anyone seen this jacket IRL? I tried it today and really liked it. Same plaid as the TT jacket but longer - yet more shaped than the one with the green trim, which was too square for me. This one has a collar and a bit of a peplum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020392


Might be the one I tried and posted in the RTW thread last Saturday? I liked it but it wasn't love for me. It's lovely, though and I also like it with the matching skirt.


----------



## EmileH

Vanana said:


> It’s been a while but finally warm enough for the Paris in Rome jacket. Did not realize it would later so well with a dress! Had bought it to wear with jeans as it didn’t look so great with my work shift dress during original try on!
> View attachment 4020279
> View attachment 4020280
> View attachment 4020282



Stunning look as always


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful and the pink and black looks great on you.  The whole ensemble is perfect!


Thank you


----------



## pigleto972001

Vanana I took one for the team 
The pink coat is quite lovely. I think I saw one on the real real recently 




Haven’t seen either in real life.


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Hello there twin!  Just love your styling with the dress and the pink mini. This color bag is fantastic with the coat!


Thanks twin it looked absolutely fabulous on you as well! (I am totally copying that look btw  ) the bag is from the season after the coat burn coincidentally works well together


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Vanana I took one for the team
> The pink coat is quite lovely. I think I saw one on the real real recently
> 
> View attachment 4020433
> 
> 
> Haven’t seen either in real life.


Ah you found it! Thanks!


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Might be the one I tried and posted in the RTW thread last Saturday? I liked it but it wasn't love for me. It's lovely, though and I also like it with the matching skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4020408
> View attachment 4020409
> View attachment 4020410


Thanks, looks great on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Some styling options for the Robot.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> Some styling options for the Robot.


Is it the new layout or just me? Can‘t see anything attached.


----------



## luckylove

pinkorchid20 said:


> Is it the new layout or just me? Can‘t see anything attached.



I do not see it either..?


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Some styling options for the Robot.



The first one is super fun! The second is kind of goofy [emoji16]


----------



## pigleto972001

Very cute. Love the red tights. The second one .... I couldn’t tuck anything in to those waistbands [emoji23]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Very cute. Love the red tights. The second one .... I couldn’t tuck anything in to those waistbands [emoji23]



Even my own body!


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Is it the new layout or just me? Can‘t see anything attached.





luckylove said:


> I do not see it either..?



This Vlad's annual April 1st joke.  This year isn't as bad as some prior ones


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Even my own body!



Me too ! I know right ??


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Some styling options for the Robot.


The last time I wore red tights was when I was 10 years old.  I like the tee shirt with it, however.


----------



## ailoveresale

I decided to keep my robot jacket (and the Pharrell black white checkered one) but I don’t see myself styling it that way any time soon [emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m glad you kept them [emoji7]those are special pieces !!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Even my own body!


Glad to hear it's not just me!  This looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## pigleto972001

I quite like the red top w the robot suit. Maybe not the tights so much. I just don’t know how the second girl can breathe. Those ladies are tiny.


----------



## ladysarah

Pourquoipas said:


> Maybe some jackets styles are either made in  France or Italy and might come with different codes but spelling mistakes and badly sewn tags certainly raise a red flag. Reporting at eBay or trusting resale platforms doesn’t seem to help much at all. I would feel more at ease buying the less hyped jackets on the secondary market and I gather pictures of genuine codes whenever possible. If luxury brands locate important parts of their production chain in asian factories the unauthorized copy is legion.


This is terrible. Spelling mistakes? There is a huge second hand market, Vestiaire Collective in Europe  real real in the states.... Chanel has haute couture status and I don’t see how they make their items in Asian factories. It’s highly unlikely as they are required by French law to have an atelier with a certain number of skilled artisans. I cannot remember the details now.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> I quite like the red top w the robot suit. Maybe not the tights so much. I just don’t know how the second girl can breathe. Those ladies are tiny.


I found myself wincing at how wrinkled the bottom of that robot jacket will be after being tucked in like that.


----------



## TankerToad

pigleto972001 said:


> I quite like the red top w the robot suit. Maybe not the tights so much. I just don’t know how the second girl can breathe. Those ladies are tiny.



Kinda think the tights are fun - unexpected but sort of fabulous


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> This is terrible. Spelling mistakes? There is a huge second hand market, Vestiaire Collective in Europe  real real in the states.... Chanel has haute couture status and I don’t see how they make their items in Asian factories. It’s highly unlikely as they are required by French law to have an atelier with a certain number of skilled artisans. I cannot remember the details now.



Ladysarah- I keep reading this post over and over and it rankles a little although I do enjoy your posts otherwise. If you have ever seen the forbidden city in Beijing or textiles in japan, India and china and their embroideries, I think it would be inaccurate to say Asia lacks skilled artisans. Also I would argue no continent has a lock on skilled or unskilled artisans when it comes to craftsmanship. 

Ok soap box over and back to Chanel. I am hoping for some fabrics that don’t look so chunky as I don’t need the extra girth


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh I think she was saying because chanel has haute couture status it has to be made in ateliers in Paris. I didn’t read it as she was saying there weren’t skilled artisans in Asia. I do agree with you that there are highly skilled people who live and work in Asia. I am also with you on the chunky fabrics ! [emoji847]


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> This is terrible. Spelling mistakes? There is a huge second hand market, Vestiaire Collective in Europe  real real in the states.... Chanel has haute couture status and I don’t see how they make their items in Asian factories. It’s highly unlikely as they are required by French law to have an atelier with a certain number of skilled artisans. I cannot remember the details now.


I believe only the Haute Couture pieces have to be made in France to qualify, amongst other factors such as a minimum number of pieces shown per season. For RTW the knits can be made in Scotland/ Italy or for their bags (and many other brands) anywhere else.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Kinda think the tights are fun - unexpected but sort of fabulous


lol!  If I tried this, my DH would ask me where the bull fight was!  I think that it is a cute look on a fairly young girl who is extremely thin.  Once you get over a certain age, people will be looking at you like you forgot to take your medication or you shop at the Salvation Army/Goodwill Store.  In any case, it makes for a good picture!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> I believe only the Haute Couture pieces have to be made in France to qualify, amongst other factors such as a minimum number of pieces shown per season. For RTW the knits can be made in Scotland/ Italy or for their bags (and many other brands) anywhere else.


This helps explain.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haute_couture

https://fhcm.paris/en/the-federation/

I once saw a very enjoyable video show how the shop in Scotland was making the sweaters.  I think my biggest surprise was seeing the specialized machine that attaches the buttons!  It made me less fearful about losing one.
More and more handbags are being made in Italy and certainly most if not all of of the shoes come from there.  Back when I first started buying Chanel bags, most were made in France and just a few in Italy.  Now the reverse is true.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> lol!  If I tried this, my DH would ask me where the bull fight was!  I think that it is a cute look on a fairly young girl who is extremely thin.  Once you get over a certain age, people will be looking at you like you forgot to take your medication or you shop at the Salvation Army/Goodwill Store.  In any case, it makes for a good picture!



This can be said for many of the outfits posted on IG.  They are so cute on terribly young, thin GIRLs.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> I believe only the Haute Couture pieces have to be made in France to qualify, amongst other factors such as a minimum number of pieces shown per season. For RTW the knits can be made in Scotland/ Italy or for their bags (and many other brands) anywhere else.


Yes exactly right - legally only the couture pieces have to be made (wholly ) in the Paris ateliers, but CHANEL is one of the most successful and well established houses they go over and above the basic requirements. For example the little Chanel camelias are all hand made in France, they bought various French artisan workshops that were about to go into liquidation and they generally take a lot of pride in their craft. Of course I never said that Other countries don't have skilled artisans, but CHANEL fashion is generally made in France by their own people, ( their cashmere is made in Scotland. And they have long standing relationships with their suppliers) In fact CHANEL is one of the few fashion houses that still have a profitable fashion line, most others make their money on perfumes and accessories.

Gracekelly already posted the legal requirements for haute couture status, which are pretty specific and iadding this. I was shocked to read here that there are so many fake jackets floating about on resale sides. My jackets came from the boutique, and I would have thought it quite difficult to copy something so elaborate.

https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com...pointed-guardian-of-pariss-artisan-workshops/

https://hypebeast.com/2017/12/announcement-chanel-metiers-d-art-new-site

http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/chanel-mtiers-dart-to-take-place-tonight-at-the-ritz-pairs


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Yes exactly right - legally only the couture pieces have to be made (wholly ) in the Paris ateliers, but CHANEL is one of the most successful and well established houses they go over and above the basic requirements. For example the little Chanel camelias are all hand made in France, they bought various French artisan workshops that were about to go into liquidation and they generally take a lot of pride in their craft. Of course I never said that Other countries don't have skilled artisans, but CHANEL fashion is generally made in France by their own people, ( their cashmere is made in Scotland. And they have long standing relationships with their suppliers) In fact CHANEL is one of the few fashion houses that still have a profitable fashion line, most others make their money on perfumes and accessories.
> 
> Gracekelly already posted the legal requirements for haute couture status, which are pretty specific and iadding this. I was shocked to read here that there are so many fake jackets floating about on resale sides. My jackets came from the boutique, and I would have thought it quite difficult to copy something so elaborate.
> 
> https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com...pointed-guardian-of-pariss-artisan-workshops/
> 
> https://hypebeast.com/2017/12/announcement-chanel-metiers-d-art-new-site
> 
> http://www.thefashionlaw.com/home/chanel-mtiers-dart-to-take-place-tonight-at-the-ritz-pairs


The sad news is that there are some pretty good fakes out there, but a trained eye and certainly the eye of a person who owns the same authentic piece will pick up the incorrect details.  Some pieces that are pretty good fakes will have 1-2 glaring mistakes that give it away, but  a person caught up in the excitement of "OMG! I found a Chanel jacket at a bargain price!" will not see it.  As in all things of an expensive designer nature, the maxim of "know your seller" is all important.

I have seen the ads of some of the resellers of fake jackets, and they are very cleverly including pictures of well known bloggers wearing the jacket so the mix of authentic and fake is totally confusing to the viewer.  I saw one adv showing my black Robot jacket, and even I was confused as to what I was looking at!

Yes Chanel has been buying out/subsuming  the individual workrooms known for specialty items under the guise of keeping the craft alive.  On a more practical note it also keeps the work that these companies produce under the control of Chanel and their signature expertise will not be available to other couture houses.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> The sad news is that there are some pretty good fakes out there, but a trained eye and certainly the eye of a person who owns the same authentic piece will pick up the incorrect details.  Some pieces that are pretty good fakes will have 1-2 glaring mistakes that give it away, but  a person caught up in the excitement of "OMG! I found a Chanel jacket at a bargain price!" will not see it.  As in all things of an expensive designer nature, the maxim of "know your seller" is all important.
> 
> I have seen the ads of some of the resellers of fake jackets, and they are very cleverly including pictures of well known bloggers wearing the jacket so the mix of authentic and fake is totally confusing to the viewer.  I saw one adv showing my black Robot jacket, and even I was confused as to what I was looking at!
> *
> Yes Chanel has been buying out/subsuming  the individual workrooms known for specialty items under the guise of keeping the craft alive.  On a more practical note it also keeps the work that these companies produce under the control of Chanel and their signature expertise will not be available to other couture houses.*


*
Good point and hopefully they will not be available to fakers or whatever they are called....*


----------



## Tykhe

Omg I love this but not the price tag lol.


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Omg I love this but not the price tag lol.


I agree but I bought it anyway!


----------



## Tykhe

periogirl28 said:


> I agree but I bought it anyway!


Great choice!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s a great jacket !!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> I agree but I bought it anyway!



Lol me too! [emoji23]


----------



## kipp

ailoveresale said:


> Lol me too! [emoji23]


Me too!


----------



## pigleto972001

Y’all got the sisterhood of the navy plaid jacket


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Y’all got the sisterhood of the navy plaid jacket


The real trick would be if they all could have contributed to the sticker shock, wear it whenever they wanted and it fit everyone beautifully


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes agree !! The Salzburg too [emoji5]

Found out my cousin in law also got the navy plaid jacket. She’s in good company.


----------



## ailoveresale

I’m wearing mine today with a Vince white tee, rag & bone jeans, Dior flats, and my etain Kelly [emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I’m wearing mine today with a Vince white tee, rag & bone jeans, Dior flats, and my etain Kelly [emoji1]
> View attachment 4025012


We are having perfect weather for wearing this!  Looks wonderful!


----------



## ari

Looking great ladies!
I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698


Love it with the blouse! Perfect choice!


----------



## bags to die for

Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !


----------



## chaneljewel

bags to die for said:


> Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025825


Beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025825


It is really so lovely, the buttons are super cool. To justify the price my SA basically said "It's Lesage darling. Lesage!"  Apologies to the cast of Ab Fab.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698



Great combination! Looking forward to wearing mine soon too[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## Pourquoipas

bags to die for said:


> Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025825



The color and tweed are really tempting. I agree it feels overpriced.


----------



## 911snowball

I agree on this gorgeous jacket!  I tried it on awhile back and really liked it, it has the bracelet sleeve length I like. The $$ price point stopped me though...


----------



## ClassicTwist

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698


 The camellia brooch looks fab!


----------



## pigleto972001

You ladies are killing it with the act one jackets! Pourquoispas I am looking forward to your modeling shots. Hope to see the spring plaid one today for fun


----------



## Tykhe

911snowball said:


> I agree on this gorgeous jacket!  I tried it on awhile back and really liked it, it has the bracelet sleeve length I like. The $$ price point stopped me though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026127


It looks fabulous though!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698


Looking beautiful and elegant as usual!  I have a blouse that looks just like yours so I will try with the jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> It is really so lovely, the buttons are super cool. To justify the price my SA basically said "It's Lesage darling. Lesage!"  Apologies to the cast of Ab Fab.


I think all the fringy things in the tweed would drive me crazy after a while.


----------



## pigleto972001

Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went 





I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


Oh boy!  Comments like that from any DH are the kiss of death!  I am not crazy about the jacket as it is looking too busy to me.    I think you have a few more years ahead of you before you have to wear support hose and use a walker.


----------



## pigleto972001

For me the plaid was “flat”. The fit was true to my size 40. The lining has a new print though. Larger camellias and CCs. The trim has that plastic that runs along it in the green and pink. 
The buttons are fun.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> For me the plaid was “flat”. The fit was true to my size 40. The lining has a new print though. Larger camellias and CCs. The trim has that plastic that runs along it in the green and pink.
> The buttons are fun.
> 
> View attachment 4026478
> View attachment 4026480


The buttons are very pretty!  Maybe we can buy the buttons and forget the jacket?  lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes lolol.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


I agree that this jacket is mature.  I tried it as well.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

This sweater is very similar at a much lower price point.  I have the matching dress in pink and the material is really nice.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I think all the fringy things in the tweed would drive me crazy after a while.


I can see why. My Lavender is also very "shredded" and those loose ribbons was a concern of mine. Alas I think a lot of the Lesage Fantasy tweeds are like this.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> I can see why. My Lavender is also very "shredded" and those loose ribbons was a concern of mine. Alas I think a lot of the Lesage Fantasy tweeds are like this.


I have jackets with the shreds but they don't  fly up my nose and these look like they will haha!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I have jackets with the shreds but they don't  fly up my nose and these look like they will haha!


Sneeze!


----------



## ClassicTwist

Out of my own ignorance, what defines a jacket as Lesage fantasy? Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

ClassicTwist said:


> Out of my own ignorance, what defines a jacket as Lesage fantasy? Thank you!


A quick Google search indicates that a Fantasy Tweed has different yarns, sometimes of differing ripped up material, possibly in different colours, all woven into the fabric. In this case, made by Maison Lesage who specializes in producing Haute Couture fabrics, for Chanel.


----------



## kipp

periogirl28 said:


> A quick Google search indicates that a Fantasy Tweed has different yarns, sometimes of differing ripped up material, possibly in different colours, all woven into the fabric. In this case, made by Maison Lesage who specializes in producing Haute Couture fabrics, for Chanel.



I've also wondered about what differentiates the Chanel fabrics.  Although I think Fantasy Tweed can have Lesage trim, It seemed to me that Fantasy Tweed fabric (as noted on many tags) is different and less elaborate than full Lesage tweed.  Is this correct?


----------



## ClassicTwist

periogirl28 said:


> A quick Google search indicates that a Fantasy Tweed has different yarns, sometimes of differing ripped up material, possibly in different colours, all woven into the fabric. In this case, made by Maison Lesage who specializes in producing Haute Couture fabrics, for Chanel.


Thank you!


----------



## chaneljewel

Like the buttons, too, pigleto.


----------



## gracekelly

I think the confusion with Lesage comes from the fact that they weave fabrics and also do hand embroidery. 
From Savoir Flair.com
_*Lesage tweed* gets its iconic unfinished appearance from the alternating kinds of threads that are used in the weaving process. There can be up to 12 threads used in a single warp (vertical weave). The weft (horizontal weave) can be made of an unlimited amount of threads, which gives the *tweed* its unique look._

The tweed has all the little threads from the process of using different threads.  The hand embroidery is what what you see applied on top of the fabric.


----------



## Tykhe

Finally wearing the black robot jacket. Can’t believe it hasn’t been worn until today.


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> Finally wearing the black robot jacket. Can’t believe it hasn’t been worn until today.



I know I commented on the other thread, but it looks so darn great that I just had to chime in again! [emoji7]


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Finally wearing the black robot jacket. Can’t believe it hasn’t been worn until today.


Looks great!  I love mine too!


----------



## chanel76

gracekelly said:


> The buttons are very pretty!  Maybe we can buy the buttons and forget the jacket?  lol!



If that were possible, I’d have bought the gold owl buttons from the Cruise collection in a heartbeat!


----------



## periogirl28

A perfect 25°C today. Chanel Seoul Cruise jacket, Camellia sandals. This outfit is pretty much how I wear my jackets in warm weather.


----------



## lrdavis440

Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!


----------



## Tykhe

lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084


Omg love it so much!!! Everything about this look is a win.


----------



## ms piggy

More travels mean I get to put my jackets to use. Alas, no opportunities to get to the boutiques to check out the latest collections, so it is great seeing everyone’s sharing here.

Finally broke out the cream Ritz jacket for a casual business dinner and the black Robot is great for lunch dates with friends.


----------



## ms piggy

And the ‘Larkie’ jacket kept me warm enough in the sudden cold spell on a business trip to Northern China (albeit needing a long overcoat on top for the outdoors). I did walk past a Chanel boutique in one of the Tier 2 cities which was really pretty at night fall.


----------



## Pourquoipas

lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084



I definitely love this jacket with all black![emoji1303]


----------



## pigleto972001

You ladies are looking chic !!!!! Love the ecru and black on all black. The robot jacket is always a winner . And I like the flared pants w your larkie, ms piggy. 

Found a couple cute Salzburg pics online.


----------



## gracekelly

lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084


Very chic and I love how it pops on all black.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> More travels mean I get to put my jackets to use. Alas, no opportunities to get to the boutiques to check out the latest collections, so it is great seeing everyone’s sharing here.
> 
> Finally broke out the cream Ritz jacket for a casual business dinner and the black Robot is great for lunch dates with friends.
> View attachment 4028092
> View attachment 4028093
> View attachment 4028094


You have really gotten you money’s worth out of your robot!  Looks good with red.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> You ladies are looking chic !!!!! Love the ecru and black on all black. The robot jacket is always a winner . And I like the flared pants w your larkie, ms piggy.
> 
> Found a couple cute Salzburg pics online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028265
> View attachment 4028266


I really like how she is wearing the toggles in the first picture.


----------



## Raffaluv

Tykhe said:


> Omg love it so much!!! Everything about this look is a win.



+1 looooove!! You look amazing!


----------



## ClassicTwist

lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084


Twins and you look amazing!


----------



## gracekelly

Has anyone done a rough total of the number of us who have purchased the ecru jacket?  I am thinking that this may be the largest number of people here who bought the same jacket.  Perhaps more than the robot?


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh I like it !!!!! Make a list !!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ooh I like it !!!!! Make a list !!


This is who  I found so far of our group who purchased the ecru jacket.  Please add names if you see someone missing.
gracekelly
pourquoipas
ari
911snowball
ClassicTwist
missargile
MrsZ
birkinmary
trdavis440


----------



## pigleto972001

How about the robot ?


----------



## pigleto972001

Margot Robbie in Hamburg !


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## gracekelly

Going out for an early dinner.  This jacket has the long fringe at the bottom like some of the new ones and it has some printed chiffon ribbon woven into the Lesage.


----------



## sandbag

gracekelly said:


> This is who  I found so far of our group who purchased the ecru jacket.  Please add names if you see someone missing.
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440


Sandbag


----------



## sandbag

pigleto972001 said:


> How about the robot ?


Sandbag (both black and white)


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


Just catching up on threads after a heavy week at work so only seeing this now...pigleto, I usually like most of what you show us but this jacket is a major disappointment. Money saved for Hamburg!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> This sweater is very similar at a much lower price point.  I have the matching dress in pink and the material is really nice.


Haven't seen this IRL. Did you try it and is it at least slightly fitted?


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> A perfect 25°C today. Chanel Seoul Cruise jacket, Camellia sandals. This outfit is pretty much how I wear my jackets in warm weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028008


Gorgeous! Reminds me of how much I regret not getting the jacket. Looks so easy to wear.


----------



## pinkorchid20

lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084


Wow, very sharp! I love the contrast you added. Beautiful!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Going out for an early dinner.  This jacket has the long fringe at the bottom like some of the new ones and it has some printed chiffon ribbon woven into the Lesage.


This is lovely. The pearls are the perfect fit for the jacket.


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> You ladies are looking chic !!!!! Love the ecru and black on all black. The robot jacket is always a winner . And I like the flared pants w your larkie, ms piggy.
> 
> Found a couple cute Salzburg pics online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028265
> View attachment 4028266



The flared trousers are by COS which makes clean line clothing that work perfectly with Chanel jackets. The Salzburg is one stunning jacket!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Not really a jacket but plan to wear it as a jacket replacement now that it's getting warmer. It's my first Chanel cardigan (I always refused to pay a lot for knitwear and felt most was overpriced) and I was hesitant to buy it but gave in yesterday. Would have regretted missing out on it. It's the shorter version of the two available.


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Gorgeous! Reminds me of how much I regret not getting the jacket. Looks so easy to wear.


Thank you dear! No regrets, Chanel will always make beautiful things. Just hope they keep the prices reasonable!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear! No regrets, Chanel will always make beautiful things. Just hope they keep the prices reasonable!


I feel so far the opposite is the case unfortunately. Will just enjoy pictures of yours for the time being!


----------



## kipp

sandbag said:


> Sandbag (both black and white)


Black robot for me. (also the navy plaid  version of the ecru).


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pinkorchid20 said:


> Haven't seen this IRL. Did you try it and is it at least slightly fitted?


I haven't seen it in person.


----------



## 911snowball

GK love your dinner look- necklace is perfect!  
I got the black robot (this is an old pic I posted some time ago).  I continue to search for the white one as well as I really like it- someday I will find it!  It is beyond sold out in all the boutiques, one may pop up in a department store though.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> Going out for an early dinner.  This jacket has the long fringe at the bottom like some of the new ones and it has some printed chiffon ribbon woven into the Lesage.



Great jacket and pairing [emoji108]
I’m looking forward to white robot weather. This is from a year ago. The cream jacket gives me more styling worries. The length is tricky. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The skirt wasn’t love on this one.


----------



## pigleto972001

Did neimans run out snowball? I know they didn’t mark it down. I should ask our friend Ricky 

The robot jacket is such a cool
Look 

Edit: only 48 in black. Has the skirts in either color.


----------



## Pourquoipas

The cream seems to work best with black. I’d be glad to see alternatives


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Great jacket and pairing [emoji108]
> I’m looking forward to white robot weather. This is from a year ago. The cream jacket gives me more styling worries. The length is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt wasn’t love on this one.


  Thank you so much!  

I love this look on you! White was a perfect choice for you.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> The cream seems to work best with black. I’d be glad to see alternatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029494
> View attachment 4029496


I held white pants up to it in the dressing room when I bought it and it looked good.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK love your dinner look- necklace is perfect!
> I got the black robot (this is an old pic I posted some time ago).  I continue to search for the white one as well as I really like it- someday I will find it!  It is beyond sold out in all the boutiques, one may pop up in a department store though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029428


Thank you! This is one of the jackets that I had forgotten about vis a vis the black knot necklace.   Since I rediscovered it, I felt I had to wear it lol!
I went with the black robot too because it is more useful to me in  the long run.  My SA at Nordstrom had the white on sale and insisted that I come in to try it, which I did, but my feeling were still the same about it so I passed.  Wish I had known that you wanted the white several months ago.

Here is my robot


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4029499
> 
> Thank you! This is one of the jackets that I had forgotten about vis a vis the black knot necklace.   Since I rediscovered it, I felt I had to wear it lol!
> I went with the black robot too because it is more useful to me in  the long run.  My SA at Nordstrom had the white on sale and insisted that I come in to try it, which I did, but my feeling were still the same about it so I passed.  Wish I had known that you wanted the white several months ago.
> 
> Here is my robot



Absolutely love the black robot too but I really try never to buy two same jackets in different colors after my airline ‘mistakes’.
Seeing the cream now makes me think there is some similarity to the white robot. ‍♀️ 
So getting the black robot and cream jacket is a very good choice in retrospect.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Absolutely love the black robot too but I really try never to buy two same jackets in different colors after my airline ‘mistakes’.
> Seeing the cream now makes me think there is some similarity to the white robot. ‍♀️
> So getting the black robot and cream jacket is a very good choice in retrospect.


You are too kind because at looking at my jacket inventory, black and white appears to be the major themes lol!  So either I am in a rut regarding color choices, or I am a genius because everything in the closet works together. 

BTW, the SA who sold me the ecru is convinced that it should be worn with red, so if you have anything red you might give it a try.

I do agree about buying the same jacket in two different colors, but sometimes it isn't a bad idea.  Exceptions to every rule!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> You are too kind because at looking at my jacket inventory, black and white appears to be the major themes lol!  So either I am in a rut regarding color choices, or I am a genius because everything in the closet works together.
> 
> BTW, the SA who sold me the ecru is convinced that it should be worn with red, so if you have anything red you might give it a try.
> 
> I do agree about buying the same jacket in two different colors, but sometimes it isn't a bad idea.  Exceptions to every rule!



Agreed. Choice doesn’t always get better and prices go up. 
Red [emoji848]. But somehow I need some color to fresh up my black basics. Will see. Worst case it’ll be a scarf[emoji23]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ecru looks sharp on you with the black. How does it look w jeans. Maybe navy ?

Yes Nordstrom had the robots on sale I think and they went pretty quick. Neimans didn’t and so they might have some left.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Agreed. Choice doesn’t always get better and prices go up.
> Red [emoji848]. But somehow I need some color to fresh up my black basics. Will see. Worst case it’ll be a scarf[emoji23]


I haven't tried it at home, but I will.  Do I think I will like it?  Maybe.  Depends upon the red.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> This is lovely. The pearls are the perfect fit for the jacket.


Thanks so much!  This was my first outing with them and they weren't too heavy.


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not really a jacket but plan to wear it as a jacket replacement now that it's getting warmer. It's my first Chanel cardigan (I always refused to pay a lot for knitwear and felt most was overpriced) and I was hesitant to buy it but gave in yesterday. Would have regretted missing out on it. It's the shorter version of the two available.
> 
> View attachment 4028946
> 
> View attachment 4028945



This cardigan is fantastic. It looks substantial.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Did neimans run out snowball? I know they didn’t mark it down. I should ask our friend Ricky
> 
> The robot jacket is such a cool
> Look
> 
> Edit: only 48 in black. Has the skirts in either color.



Don’t tempt me.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ricky already told me he would save me Margot Robbie’s jacket. It’s 14k. I told him nooooooooo! 

[emoji38]

I think I saw the cardigan and tried it in the pink. I prefer pink orchids grey one. Ironic !


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> You are too kind because at looking at my jacket inventory, black and white appears to be the major themes lol!  So either I am in a rut regarding color choices, or I am a genius because everything in the closet works together.
> 
> BTW, the SA who sold me the ecru is convinced that it should be worn with red, so if you have anything red you might give it a try.
> 
> I do agree about buying the same jacket in two different colors, but sometimes it isn't a bad idea.  Exceptions to every rule!



Haha! Maybe a red top and red tights! JK


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Haha! Maybe a red top and red tights! JK


Absolutely!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Ecru looks sharp on you with the black. How does it look w jeans. Maybe navy ?
> 
> Yes Nordstrom had the robots on sale I think and they went pretty quick. Neimans didn’t and so they might have some left.


Omg where are you located that you have Nordstrom with Chanel jackets? I live in nyc and the Nordstrom here only has Ivanka ***** clothing. Our Neiman only carries Chanel shoes.


----------



## pigleto972001

The Nordstrom in mall of America has a large chanel section. I have a great SA there too. I stumbled upon it and her once when we were visiting relatives. Best part is no tax. She told me they sold 12 of those navy act 1 jackets ! I almost bought the black robot skirt on sale from her but got other things instead. She was the one who sold me the black Paris Rome jacket that her client bought a year prior but never wore. [emoji7]


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> The Nordstrom in mall of America has a large chanel section. I have a great SA there too. I stumbled upon it and her once when we were visiting relatives. Best part is no tax. She told me they sold 12 of those navy act 1 jackets ! I almost bought the black robot skirt on sale from her but got other things instead. She was the one who sold me the black Paris Rome jacket that her client bought a year prior but never wore. [emoji7]


Wow sounds amazing! My go to department store for Chanel RTW sale is hirshleifers in Long Island. Otherwise, I have to go to the boutique. The department store sales are a million times better though since they do a second cut.

I actually got the robot skirt and the matching ritz Paris tank top during the last sale. I also got a black pea coat which is surprisingly practical for Chanel.


----------



## kipp

pigleto972001 said:


> The Nordstrom in mall of America has a large chanel section. I have a great SA there too. I stumbled upon it and her once when we were visiting relatives. Best part is no tax. She told me they sold 12 of those navy act 1 jackets ! I almost bought the black robot skirt on sale from her but got other things instead. She was the one who sold me the black Paris Rome jacket that her client bought a year prior but never wore. [emoji7]


You and I have the same SA---she is spectacular!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yas !!! Which store does second cut ? None of mine do


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Yas !!! Which store does second cut ? None of mine do


Hirshliefers does but not on anything good. They bring out the same weird unflattering pants and belly button exposing jackets every year. I think they have a closet in their basement where they keep this stuff to put out every Christmas.


----------



## arliegirl

Tykhe said:


> Finally wearing the black robot jacket. Can’t believe it hasn’t been worn until today.


Love the jacket and the mini. Do you love your mini? I saw it in the store last week.


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> This is who  I found so far of our group who purchased the ecru jacket.  Please add names if you see someone missing.
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440


chaneljewel


----------



## gracekelly

Ecru jacket club!

gracekelly
pourquoipas
ari
911snowball
ClassicTwist
missargile
MrsZ
birkinmary
trdavis440
chaneljewel


----------



## pinkorchid20

So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971


It's definitely a chunky knit, but I think it looks great on you.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> It's definitely a chunky knit, but I think it looks great on you.


Thank you, periogirl. It's very comfortable but yes, chunky, which is why I may feel having gained some weight in it. Not even sure alterations would be possible with this type of weave.


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you, periogirl. It's very comfortable but yes, chunky, which is why I may feel having gained some weight in it. Not even sure alterations would be possible with this type of weave.


I understand. Anyway my Chanel SAs have all told me that alterations for knits are now possible.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> I understand. Anyway my Chanel SAs have all told me that alterations for knits are now possible.


Thanks for confirming! I'll see how I feel in it throughout the day - so far already received compliments on it so can't be all wrong.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Omg I love this but not the price tag lol.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698



It is my dream jacket! You look so great!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.



It is not bad but you have better. Sometimes we need to listen to the DH


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> I agree on this gorgeous jacket!  I tried it on awhile back and really liked it, it has the bracelet sleeve length I like. The $$ price point stopped me though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026127



Look at your beautiful smile! You might go back  to buy it soon!


----------



## pigleto972001

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971



I love it on you the way it is!’ I worry about the weave though it prob can be altered. I think it’s the right size. Taking it in might change the shape and make it too small. Of course you can have it pinned and see what you think. Chanel cardis are awesome !


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> You ladies are looking chic !!!!! Love the ecru and black on all black. The robot jacket is always a winner . And I like the flared pants w your larkie, ms piggy.
> 
> Found a couple cute Salzburg pics online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028265
> View attachment 4028266



I like the first picture! Do you think the button connection parts were taken off or hidden?


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> I like the first picture! Do you think the button connection parts were taken off or hidden?


I think she took it off, those bands button on both sides. I tried the Salzburg in both colours but the jackets overwhelmed me so I passed.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Help!
I just took my lime jacket after alteration from Chanel and I found that the hand written tag was cut away. I just noticed after home. I called Chanel and the will reply me later. What should I do? I really like the hand written tag as it is so unique!


----------



## ari

Tykhe said:


> Omg I love this but not the price tag lol.





ailoveresale said:


> I’m wearing mine today with a Vince white tee, rag & bone jeans, Dior flats, and my etain Kelly [emoji1]
> View attachment 4025012


Tykhe and Ailoveresale this jacket is so gorgeous and simple at the same time! 


bags to die for said:


> Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025825


The color is so beautiful!


Pourquoipas said:


> Great combination! Looking forward to wearing mine soon too[emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303][emoji1303]


Thank you PQP!


911snowball said:


> I agree on this gorgeous jacket!  I tried it on awhile back and really liked it, it has the bracelet sleeve length I like. The $$ price point stopped me though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026127


Snowball this looks perfect on you! 


ClassicTwist said:


> The camellia brooch looks fab!



Thank you Classictwist!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tykhe said:


> Omg where are you located that you have Nordstrom with Chanel jackets? I live in nyc and the Nordstrom here only has Ivanka ***** clothing. Our Neiman only carries Chanel shoes.



Bergdorf's carries them. Not sure what the selection is. I called and ordered from them.


----------



## Tykhe

arliegirl said:


> Love the jacket and the mini. Do you love your mini? I saw it in the store last week.


I love this mini! Totally recommend


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Looking beautiful and elegant as usual!  I have a blouse that looks just like yours so I will try with the jacket!


Thank you [emoji4] 


pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


This jacket is just so boring. It’s nice but not for the price. 


Karenaellen said:


> This sweater is very similar at a much lower price point.  I have the matching dress in pink and the material is really nice.


I’m in love with this color at the moment!


periogirl28 said:


> I can see why. My Lavender is also very "shredded" and those loose ribbons was a concern of mine. Alas I think a lot of the Lesage Fantasy tweeds are like this.


Periodgirl, I also got the lavender Suit, but I’m not sure it’s lesage. I would have bought the light blue but it’s too similar to the lavender. 


Tykhe said:


> Finally wearing the black robot jacket. Can’t believe it hasn’t been worn until today.


Love so much the blouse with it! 


periogirl28 said:


> A perfect 25°C today. Chanel Seoul Cruise jacket, Camellia sandals. This outfit is pretty much how I wear my jackets in warm weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028008


Oh, Seoul jackets were so perfect! 


lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084


I absolutely love this jacket on you! Perfect!


ms piggy said:


> More travels mean I get to put my jackets to use. Alas, no opportunities to get to the boutiques to check out the latest collections, so it is great seeing everyone’s sharing here.
> 
> Finally broke out the cream Ritz jacket for a casual business dinner and the black Robot is great for lunch dates with friends.
> View attachment 4028092
> View attachment 4028093
> View attachment 4028094





ms piggy said:


> And the ‘Larkie’ jacket kept me warm enough in the sudden cold spell on a business trip to Northern China (albeit needing a long overcoat on top for the outdoors). I did walk past a Chanel boutique in one of the Tier 2 cities which was really pretty at night fall.
> 
> View attachment 4028096
> View attachment 4028097
> View attachment 4028102
> View attachment 4028103


Ms Piggy, you look great! In every jacket! 


gracekelly said:


> Going out for an early dinner.  This jacket has the long fringe at the bottom like some of the new ones and it has some printed chiffon ribbon woven into the Lesage.



Gorgeous jacket Gracekelly! Absolutely classic!


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not really a jacket but plan to wear it as a jacket replacement now that it's getting warmer. It's my first Chanel cardigan (I always refused to pay a lot for knitwear and felt most was overpriced) and I was hesitant to buy it but gave in yesterday. Would have regretted missing out on it. It's the shorter version of the two available.
> 
> View attachment 4028946
> 
> View attachment 4028945


Beautiful!


911snowball said:


> GK love your dinner look- necklace is perfect!
> I got the black robot (this is an old pic I posted some time ago).  I continue to search for the white one as well as I really like it- someday I will find it!  It is beyond sold out in all the boutiques, one may pop up in a department store though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029428


Great look! Are these the Paris Rome pants?  I haven’t worn them, still waiting to lose some weight [emoji23][emoji23]


Pourquoipas said:


> Great jacket and pairing [emoji108]
> I’m looking forward to white robot weather. This is from a year ago. The cream jacket gives me more styling worries. The length is tricky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt wasn’t love on this one.


This is so you! Totally gorgeous on you and the shorter skirt looks great!


Pourquoipas said:


> The cream seems to work best with black. I’d be glad to see alternatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4029494
> View attachment 4029496


Love it with the pants! 


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4029499
> 
> Thank you! This is one of the jackets that I had forgotten about vis a vis the black knot necklace.   Since I rediscovered it, I felt I had to wear it lol!
> I went with the black robot too because it is more useful to me in  the long run.  My SA at Nordstrom had the white on sale and insisted that I come in to try it, which I did, but my feeling were still the same about it so I passed.  Wish I had known that you wanted the white several months ago.
> 
> Here is my robot


It looks great on you! I also have forgotten about mine. 


pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971


I don’t think it’s big and I don’t think it’s making you bigger! I’d add volume on the bottom to balance it. 


Nancy Wong said:


> It is my dream jacket! You look so great!!!


Thank you!


Nancy Wong said:


> Help!
> I just took my lime jacket after alteration from Chanel and I found that the hand written tag was cut away. I just noticed after home. I called Chanel and the will reply me later. What should I do? I really like the hand written tag as it is so unique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030090



I agree it’s so special, insist on getting it!


----------



## Chanelfanz

gracekelly said:


> Ecru jacket club!
> 
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440
> chaneljewel



Chanelfanz


----------



## ari

Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> This jacket is just so boring. It’s nice but not for the price.
> 
> I’m in love with this color at the moment!
> 
> Periodgirl, I also got the lavender Suit, but I’m not sure it’s lesage. I would have bought the light blue but it’s too similar to the lavender.
> 
> Love so much the blouse with it!
> 
> Oh, Seoul jackets were so perfect!
> 
> I absolutely love this jacket on you! Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Piggy, you look great! In every jacket!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous jacket Gracekelly! Absolutely classic!


Oh I see! My apologies. I guess it is Fantasy Tweed.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I see! My apologies. I guess it is Fantasy Tweed.



Well I’m not sure myself, but it doesn’t look like lesage to me. The price was too reasonable for lesage. Maybe you can ask your SA?


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Well I’m not sure myself, but it doesn’t look like lesage to me. The price was too reasonable for lesage. Maybe you can ask your SA?


Oh it doesn't matter to me. I was trying to explain that I was told by my SA the other jacket was Lesage which justified the higher price point.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.

So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.
> 
> So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030164
> View attachment 4030165


Wow. Love it so much!!! The minty green is stunning


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Wow. Love it so much!!! The minty green is stunning



Thanks a lot! [emoji173]️


----------



## doloresmia

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149



I love this on you! So striking!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> I love it on you the way it is!’ I worry about the weave though it prob can be altered. I think it’s the right size. Taking it in might change the shape and make it too small. Of course you can have it pinned and see what you think. Chanel cardis are awesome !



Thanks for your advice, pigleto. I agree, you are right and the slightly casual cut is why I thought it would be perfect for the office. Working from another office today and wasn't prepared for it being badly airconditioned. It's too warm so the cardi feels heavy. 



ari said:


> Beautiful!
> I don’t think it’s big and I don’t think it’s making you bigger! I’d add volume on the bottom to balance it.



Thank you, ari. Good point - I will try it with some white wide-leg silk trousers and heels next time. More comfortable with heels anyway (psychological effects on self-perception), so this will already help. I prefer very fitted clothes when wearing flats.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.
> 
> So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030164
> View attachment 4030165


Turned out beautiful. Congrats! Perfect for a casual, sporty look.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149


Perfection, as always. Just love it with contrasting white. My boutique still has it left in a 36 and I am tempted every time I am there as they display it right at the front. I had expected it to sell out quickly, as beautiful as it is.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971


Don't overthink it.  It looks good.  I love what you paired it with.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Not really a jacket but plan to wear it as a jacket replacement now that it's getting warmer. It's my first Chanel cardigan (I always refused to pay a lot for knitwear and felt most was overpriced) and I was hesitant to buy it but gave in yesterday. Would have regretted missing out on it. It's the shorter version of the two available.
> 
> View attachment 4028946
> 
> View attachment 4028945


Looks like a super addition to your wardrobe. Dress up or down. You might try the belt as a long scarf tie around your neck


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971


Try it without the belt. I always find a belted knit makes me feel larger. The whole outfit looks great!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> Don't overthink it.  It looks good.  I love what you paired it with.





gracekelly said:


> Looks like a super addition to your wardrobe. Dress up or down. You might try the belt as a long scarf tie around your neck





gracekelly said:


> Try it without the belt. I always find a belted knit makes me feel larger. The whole outfit looks great!



Thanks all for your comments and immediate responses today. Good to hear I obviously made a good choice. Due to complete exhaustion I sometimes lack the creativity which is obviously slumbering in all of you. Your ideas are always welcome and will surely be put into practice.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971



I like it a lot, it’s not meant to be tailored and I think it fits you quite well.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Pants optional


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> And the ‘Larkie’ jacket kept me warm enough in the sudden cold spell on a business trip to Northern China (albeit needing a long overcoat on top for the outdoors). I did walk past a Chanel boutique in one of the Tier 2 cities which was really pretty at night fall.
> 
> View attachment 4028096
> View attachment 4028097
> View attachment 4028102
> View attachment 4028103



I absolutely love this jacket styled like you did [emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.


My SA told me this one was too mature for me too!  Liked the one with the peplum better.


----------



## Pourquoipas

periogirl28 said:


> A perfect 25°C today. Chanel Seoul Cruise jacket, Camellia sandals. This outfit is pretty much how I wear my jackets in warm weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028008



Soon cruise Seoul weather [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Finally tried the plaid jacket. It was meh for me. And when my husband said it was mature for me and I looked like my momma, off it went
> 
> 
> View attachment 4026436
> 
> 
> I love my momma,  just don’t want to dress like her just yet.



A little much plaid maybe.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> Pants optional



I tried this jacket and it was no good on me. I like the idea of the socks ... changes the look of the boots. Also prob less sweaty too !


----------



## Pourquoipas

ms piggy said:


> More travels mean I get to put my jackets to use. Alas, no opportunities to get to the boutiques to check out the latest collections, so it is great seeing everyone’s sharing here.
> 
> Finally broke out the cream Ritz jacket for a casual business dinner and the black Robot is great for lunch dates with friends.
> View attachment 4028092
> View attachment 4028093
> View attachment 4028094



Perfect styling , very fashionable !


----------



## gracekelly

Ecru jacket club!

gracekelly
pourquoipas
ari
911snowball
ClassicTwist
missargile
MrsZ
birkinmary
trdavis440
chaneljewel
chanelfanz
sandbag


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149


Such a great look!  This is such a special piece.  Have you tried it with navy yet?


----------



## Pourquoipas

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, wearing the new cardigan for the first time today to work and wonder if I shall let the seamstress take it in a little if possible. It's pretty heavy knit and I feel like it virtually adds a couple of kg (I had to size up as they didn't have a 34 and the shoulders are fine in a 36). What do you ladies think?
> View attachment 4029969
> 
> View attachment 4029970
> 
> View attachment 4029971



I love this cardigan but was worried about the thick fabric. Forget about it, it’s perfect worn. Maybe with some Ari pants like suggested for a Marlene Dietrich look [emoji7]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.
> 
> So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030164
> View attachment 4030165



Lovely jacket and pastels! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> Pants optional



Who has money left for pants after buying a jacket [emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.
> 
> So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030164
> View attachment 4030165


It looks lovely, but if you are going back, I would have the tailor  take a look at the shoulders again.  Looks like the shoulder could still be raised more for you.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Playing around with the ecru. I hope to find a nice silk dress in beige or grey.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Who has money left for pants after buying a jacket [emoji23]


She better have some money left because she may contract pneumonia and need medical care.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> She better have some money left because she may contract pneumonia and need medical care.



[emoji1303][emoji23]


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Playing around with the ecru. I hope to find a nice silk dress in beige or grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030582


This is very cute and really thinking outside of the box.  Your ruffles make me think of the matching skirt.  How did you like the ruffle peeking out from the cuff?


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149



Totally infatuated by this jacket. It’s to good to be true. [emoji228][emoji227]. I hope to get this in another life. But I really should try this style of pants with the jackets. I guess it’s not flattering on me. Not for curves?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This is very cute and really thinking outside of the box.  Your ruffles make me think of the matching skirt.  How did you like the ruffle peeking out from the cuff?



I wasn’t writing today so it was alright. My daughter commented it’s the worst look she ever saw on me [emoji23][emoji23].
I didn’t like the matching skirt. Felt like a cowgirl ?


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> I wasn’t writing today so it was alright. My daughter commented it’s the worst look she ever saw on me [emoji23][emoji23].
> I didn’t like the matching skirt. Felt like a cowgirl ?


hahaha!  Kidz!   I think the ruffled skirt is cute with it.  Is it a dress or separates so you don't have to wear the blouse with it.  I see all these pix with the mega size sleeves and cuffs and wonder how you keep from getting caught in a door or eat without dipping the cuff into the food

Giddiyap


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> I love this cardigan but was worried about the thick fabric. Forget about it, it’s perfect worn. Maybe with some Ari pants like suggested for a Marlene Dietrich look [emoji7]


It is indeed very thick. Had to take it off in between at work, but it is lovely. Thank you, PQP. Will share mod shots when trying out Ari's suggestion!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Pourquoipas said:


> Playing around with the ecru. I hope to find a nice silk dress in beige or grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030582


What a great idea. The blouse perfectly complements the jacket.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> hahaha!  Kidz!   I think the ruffled skirt is cute with it.  Is it a dress or separates so you don't have to wear the blouse with it.  I see all these pix with the mega size sleeves and cuffs and wonder how you keep from getting caught in a door or eat without dipping the cuff into the food
> 
> Giddiyap



Planned to stop eating to fit into my skirts and move to a loft [emoji23] but I prefer the jacket without a top anyway.


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> Planned to stop eating to fit into my skirts and move to a loft [emoji23] but I prefer the jacket without a top anyway.


It is a very sleek look on you and I can certainly see that it is light enough in weight to wear as a top only and an under blouse is not needed.  I actually prefer to wear sleeveless shells under all my jackets because I don't care for bulky arms.  I have always thought that the slim sleeves with high armholes that Chanel designs  was a clear message to do so.  I have only dropped the armhole on winter jackets when I fully intended to wear a sweater underneath and therefore wanted the extra room.  Fortunately for me, my climate is warm enough even in winter that I can get away with sleeveless with  most things.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> Who has money left for pants after buying a jacket [emoji23]



That one was 6k plus too! For tinsel LOL. Has these little blue plastic bits all over.


----------



## ailoveresale

Thought about wearing this to work today then decided against it...


----------



## kipp

ailoveresale said:


> Thought about wearing this to work today then decided against it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030839


I don't know why---you look great!  Love the way you styled the jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

That looks awesome !! I too have nearly worn mine to work. I just worry about getting it dirty.  Plus it’s cold again here. Third winter !


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thought about wearing this to work today then decided against it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030839


It looks great on you!  I understand what you are going through.  I go through this with brand new white pants and white shoes.  You have to get past the fear of dirt!  Be strong!!!



pigleto972001 said:


> That looks awesome !! I too have nearly worn mine to work. I just worry about getting it dirty.  Plus it’s cold again here. Third winter !



The same goes for you!  Wear it.  You could probably spot clean this easily.


----------



## pigleto972001

Found this pic from January. Tried the Similar cardi in pink. Looks longer. I liked the skirt but I needed a bigger size in it !


----------



## ailoveresale

kipp said:


> I don't know why---you look great!  Love the way you styled the jacket!





pigleto972001 said:


> That looks awesome !! I too have nearly worn mine to work. I just worry about getting it dirty.  Plus it’s cold again here. Third winter !





gracekelly said:


> It looks great on you!  I understand what you are going through.  I go through this with brand new white pants and white shoes.  You have to get past the fear of dirt!  Be strong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The same goes for you!  Wear it.  You could probably spot clean this easily.



Thank you!! Yes I am fearful of the white but mostly at drop off with the kids. I usually take it off and put it back on after I am kid-free. I like that this jacket has some nylon to it, I think it would be easy to spot clean. I probably should have just worn it. [emoji13]


----------



## pigleto972001

We need to make a pact to wear it same day to work ! Break the tweed fear


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Ecru jacket club!
> 
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440
> chaneljewel
> chanelfanz
> sandbag



We need a navy roll call too !!!

Ailoveresale 
Karenallen 

Who else ? Short term memory lol.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> We need a navy roll call too !!!
> 
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> 
> Who else ? Short term memory lol.


pinkorchid
sandbag


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> pinkorchid
> sandbag


Me too, collecting it this weekend!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Found this pic from January. Tried the Similar cardi in pink. Looks longer. I liked the skirt but I needed a bigger size in it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030907


Oh, I wasn't aware of this colour combination. This looks so airy and summery. Too bad the skirt wasn't available for my cardigan. I like the look!


----------



## kipp

pigleto972001 said:


> We need a navy roll call too !!!
> 
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> 
> Who else ? Short term memory lol.



Me too for the navy


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149


Oh gosh you are the master! A chambray belt tied it all together. I’m now looking for one because that tone go blue would work with all shades of blue indeed... and more! Game changer!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149


Oh gosh you are the master! A chambray belt tied it all together. I’m now looking for one because that tone go blue would work with all shades of blue indeed... and more! Game changer!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> Just got the reply from Chanel. The tailor was still keeping the tag so they will stitch it back immediately when I take the jacket to them.
> 
> So it is my altered jacket. I repost the pre alteration picture here as well to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030164
> View attachment 4030165


This fit you sooooo much better now!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> This fit you sooooo much better now!!!



Thanks everyone for the previous suggestions. I am quite happy with the result.

And I just bought a cardigan. Will show photo soon. Or it should be on another thread?


----------



## kipp

bags to die for said:


> Tried this today. Gorgeous Tweed and buttons but maybe a little too expensive !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025825


I'm in London and looking seriously at this jacket--- I didn't see it in the US and wondering if it will be less or more expensive here.  Could someone let me know how much it is in the US before tax?  (post on the thread or PM me?)  Many thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it was at least 8k ... it’s the lesage version of the plaid one I tried 

I tried this trench from spring. Only 18700 LOL ! It was very flared. Smelled great.


----------



## 911snowball

kipp, I tried this jacket here in the US at Neiman Marcus. It was lovely. I am almost certain the price is $8600 US dollars (no tax
added).  I am going to Neimans later to pick up a shirt and I can confirm the price if you like.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it was at least 8k ... it’s the lesage version of the plaid one I tried
> 
> I tried this trench from spring. Only 18700 LOL ! It was very flared. Smelled great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031538



I like that you gave it a try and sniff. I never do if I don’t consider buying it. Stupid not to try everything whilst I’m there. Great item for another life?!


----------



## kipp

911snowball said:


> kipp, I tried this jacket here in the US at Neiman Marcus. It was lovely. I am almost certain the price is $8600 US dollars (no tax
> added).  I am going to Neimans later to pick up a shirt and I can confirm the price if you like.


Thank you, 911snowball!  Would love to know for sure!  I remember the photo you shared of this jacket---you looked fabulous in it!


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> Ecru jacket club!
> 
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440
> chaneljewel



Which ecru?
The Cosmo or the Greece cruise ?
If it’s Cosmo I have it too


----------



## 911snowball

No problem kipp, I will be at Neimans in about two hours. I will take a pic of the price ticket if the jacket is still there. They had two if I remember correctly.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourquoipas said:


> I like that you gave it a try and sniff. I never do if I don’t consider buying it. Stupid not to try everything whilst I’m there. Great item for another life?!



Seriously. There’s no closure and the bottom is very flared. One must be major tall to pull it off. The patent leather was ok but the leather below was sumptuous. My SA said he had ordered it for someone but she returned it bc it was not pretty.


----------



## kipp

911snowball said:


> No problem kipp, I will be at Neimans in about two hours. I will take a pic of the price ticket if the jacket is still there. They had two if I remember correctly.


Thanks so much!


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Which ecru?
> The Cosmo or the Greece cruise ?
> If it’s Cosmo I have it too


Act I Spring.


----------



## gracekelly

Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring

ailoveresale
pinkorchid
sandbag
periogirl
Kipp.

Anyone one else just copy and paste in a post and add your name


----------



## pigleto972001

This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too? [emoji3]

Black robot 
Gracekelly

White robot 
Pourquoipas?
Ailoveresale
Karenallen 

Edited.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too? [emoji3]
> 
> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale



I have the white.


----------



## Tykhe

Karenaellen said:


> I have the white.


I have both white and black. Gulp. Blame it on the pregnancy hormones


----------



## pigleto972001

pigleto972001 said:


> This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too? [emoji3]
> 
> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> Tykhe
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> Tykhe
> 
> Edited.


----------



## 911snowball

kipp, here you go!  They had one left


----------



## 911snowball

This is the shirt I went to pick up. I really liked the banded t shirts they had in the Cosmopolite collection but my size sold out so quickly I missed them. I think they looked great under the jackets so I was excited when my SA told me they did a similar one again. 
It also comes in black.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow the closeup of the tweed is nice!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

911snowball said:


> This is the shirt I went to pick up. I really liked the banded t shirts they had in the Cosmopolite collection but my size sold out so quickly I missed them. I think they looked great under the jackets so I was excited when my SA told me they did a similar one again.
> It also comes in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031816



Super cute! I just bought the black sleeveless version.


----------



## pigleto972001

I have the black version of this. Is nice. Is the white see through or opaque ?


----------



## 911snowball

it is 100% cotton- a really fine gauge so I would consider it not completely opaque. In my photo you can kind of see the ticket through the fabric but to me it is not too sheer.


----------



## Onthego

gracekelly said:


> Ecru jacket club!
> 
> gracekelly
> pourquoipas
> ari
> 911snowball
> ClassicTwist
> missargile
> MrsZ
> birkinmary
> trdavis440
> chaneljewel
> chanelfanz
> sandbag



Is this the ecru?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then you can add me.


----------



## Tykhe

Just wondering does this look legit? I think I might take the plunge into Salzburg  if it is. 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-SALZB...284790?hash=item239ddbd376:g:5OYAAOSw-NFawWW5


----------



## pigleto972001

Act 1 Ecru jacket club!

gracekelly
pourquoipas
ari
911snowball
ClassicTwist
missargile
MrsZ
birkinmary
trdavis440
chaneljewel
chanelfanz
sandbag
onthego


----------



## pigleto972001

Photos look familiar. Not sure why. The thing I worry is the tag shown is for a 38 and they said item for sale is a 40. The pics may not be of the actual item.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Photos look familiar. Not sure why. The thing I worry is the tag shown is for a 38 and they said item for sale is a 40. The pics may not be of the actual item.


Yeah I noticed that too. But the seller has so much positive feedback. Lol. Maybe I should steer clear of it. I haven’t bought anything off eBay since I was in college a decade ago.


----------



## kipp

911snowball said:


> kipp, here you go!  They had one left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031812


Many thanks for posting this, 911snowball!


----------



## pigleto972001

Tykhe said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. But the seller has so much positive feedback. Lol. Maybe I should steer clear of it. I haven’t bought anything off eBay since I was in college a decade ago.



You could message her and maybe get more pics ? The other ones look authentic. I was able to try the navy one and it looks just like those pics


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> You could message her and maybe get more pics ? The other ones look authentic. I was able to try the navy one and it looks just like those pics
> View attachment 4031855


Looks stunning on you!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! It was a size up. Very pretty


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> This is the shirt I went to pick up. I really liked the banded t shirts they had in the Cosmopolite collection but my size sold out so quickly I missed them. I think they looked great under the jackets so I was excited when my SA told me they did a similar one again.
> It also comes in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031816


This is really pretty!  
Try it with the ecru.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. But the seller has so much positive feedback. Lol. Maybe I should steer clear of it. I haven’t bought anything off eBay since I was in college a decade ago.


Email the seller and ask about the discrepancy .  Sometimes sellers goof on sizing in the ad.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks !!! It was a size up. Very pretty


Yes, it looks way too big on you.  Like you better in the white anyway


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I do prefer the lighter one  one day I do need a navy jacket [emoji38]


----------



## gracekelly

This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Black robot
Gracekelly
Tykhe
Ari?
Kipp

White robot
Pourquoipas?
Ailoveresale
Karenallen
Tykhe


----------



## kipp

gracekelly said:


> This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> Tykhe
> Ari?
> kipp
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> Tykhe



Added mine to the black robot list above


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Looks stunning on you!!!



The product code is the same as the one of mine.


----------



## pigleto972001

What size is yours Nancy ? Did the seller use your photos ?


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> What size is yours Nancy ? Did the seller use your photos ?



My size is 36. So I don't think so.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> Tykhe
> Ari?
> Kipp
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> Tykhe



Yes, I have the black [emoji38]


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> Yes, I have the black [emoji38]



I have black robot too


----------



## gracekelly

Black robot
Gracekelly
Tykhe
Ari
Kipp
Tankertoad

White robot
Pourquoipas?
Ailoveresale
Karenallen
Tykhe


----------



## sandbag

pigleto972001 said:


> This is fun !!! Did we figure out the robot ones too? [emoji3]
> 
> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> 
> Edited.


sandbag - Both black and white (I gotta stop!)


----------



## kipp

gracekelly said:


> Black robot
> Gracekelly
> Tykhe
> Ari
> Kipp
> Tankertoad
> 
> White robot
> Pourquoipas?
> Ailoveresale
> Karenallen
> Tykhe



Doesn't ms piggy have the black?


----------



## Nancy Wong

This is my new for me jacket. Very light in weight which fit the weather in Hong Kong. Sorry for the evening lighting. The closeup picture shows the real colour of it.


----------



## luckylove

sandbag said:


> sandbag - Both black and white (I gotta stop!)



Me too.. both the black and the white!


----------



## pigleto972001

Black robot
Gracekelly
Tykhe
Ari
Kipp
Tankertoad
Sandbag
Luckylove
Ms piggy?

White robot
Pourquoipas?
Ailoveresale
Karenallen
Tykhe
Sandbag
Luckylove


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> What size is yours Nancy ? Did the seller use your photos ?


Good thing I didn’t buy this!! Thanks ladies.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Good thing I didn’t buy this!! Thanks ladies.



We didn't mean that it looked fake but we don't understand why the tag stated size 38 but the seller described as 40.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> This is my new for me jacket. Very light in weight which fit the weather in Hong Kong. Sorry for the evening lighting. The closeup picture shows the real colour of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032154
> View attachment 4032155


I have this exact tweed in another style.   Yes it is perfect for warmer weather. Haven’t seen this iteration before.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> I have this exact tweed in another style.   Yes it is perfect for warmer weather. Haven’t seen this iteration before.



Please share pictures when you have time [emoji4]


----------



## argcdg

Ok, so I get that I am in the minority here, but I did end up getting the plaid peplum jacket!  It has more shape than the long boxy version.  It is super comfortable and will be very useful for work (and I love the buttons).


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4032265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I get that I am in the minority here, but I did end up getting the plaid peplum jacket!  It has more shape than the long boxy version.  It is super comfortable and will be very useful for work (and I love the buttons).


Congrats! It looks great on you!  Don’t see the peplum effect?


----------



## pigleto972001

Arcdcg, I think this style is really pretty and lightens the tweed ! It looks really good on you. The other style was drab on me  the buttons look a little different. Can you post a close up ?

Nancy that tweed on your jacket is really pretty ! Love the ribbon. Grace, I’d love to see a shot of yours.


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4032265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I get that I am in the minority here, but I did end up getting the plaid peplum jacket!  It has more shape than the long boxy version.  It is super comfortable and will be very useful for work (and I love the buttons).



You certainly rock it!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Arcdcg, I think this style is really pretty and lightens the tweed ! It looks really good on you. The other style was drab on me  the buttons look a little different. Can you post a close up ?
> 
> Nancy that tweed on your jacket is really pretty ! Love the ribbon. Grace, I’d love to see a shot of yours.



Thanks pigleto. I am quite happy with this one as it is so different from my other jackets.


----------



## argcdg

@pigleto Thanks!  The buttons are hard to photograph but my attempt is attached. They are clear plastic discs with a pearl in the center; the pearl has a tiny logo on it.

@gracekelly Thank you!  The peplum is more in the back - there is a belt and pleats, the whole works.  This jacket is sort of business in the front, lady in the back.  I can’t get a back selfie but here’s how it looks on a chair.


----------



## argcdg

Meanwhile - when I went in to pick up the plaid jacket, I dropped off my Velcro jacket from last year, which I have always felt is just too voluminous on me (even though I sized down).  The seamstress said she thought it needed to be taken in both along the back seam and at the shoulders.  Very interested to see how it comes out - I suspect I will find it much more wearable when it fits more closely.  Have any of you had jackets altered a year or more after purchasing them?  I think from now on I need to have this seamstress (who is very good - she altered a Chanel dress for me last year and took it from good to perfect) advise on each piece, because even if I think something fits well, there usually seems to be something she can do to improve it.


----------



## pigleto972001

So cool !!! I like the back shot.


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> Meanwhile - when I went in to pick up the plaid jacket, I dropped off my Velcro jacket from last year, which I have always felt is just too voluminous on me (even though I sized down).  The seamstress said she thought it needed to be taken in both along the back seam and at the shoulders.  Very interested to see how it comes out - I suspect I will find it much more wearable when it fits more closely.  Have any of you had jackets altered a year or more after purchasing them?  I think from now on I need to have this seamstress (who is very good - she altered a Chanel dress for me last year and took it from good to perfect) advise on each piece, because even if I think something fits well, there usually seems to be something she can do to improve it.



Yes they alter for you if they can identify that it is authentic, no matter how old it is.


----------



## TankerToad

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4032265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I get that I am in the minority here, but I did end up getting the plaid peplum jacket!  It has more shape than the long boxy version.  It is super comfortable and will be very useful for work (and I love the buttons).



Of course you know I love this
It looks delightful on you - really really love this on you [emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

The yellow suit !!


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> @pigleto Thanks!  The buttons are hard to photograph but my attempt is attached. They are clear plastic discs with a pearl in the center; the pearl has a tiny logo on it.
> 
> @gracekelly Thank you!  The peplum is more in the back - there is a belt and pleats, the whole works.  This jacket is sort of business in the front, lady in the back.  I can’t get a back selfie but here’s how it looks on a chair.



Thanks for the pictures. It is wonderful!  Such great style and unique. Great choice!



argcdg said:


> Meanwhile - when I went in to pick up the plaid jacket, I dropped off my Velcro jacket from last year, which I have always felt is just too voluminous on me (even though I sized down).  The seamstress said she thought it needed to be taken in both along the back seam and at the shoulders.  Very interested to see how it comes out - I suspect I will find it much more wearable when it fits more closely.  Have any of you had jackets altered a year or more after purchasing them?  I think from now on I need to have this seamstress (who is very good - she altered a Chanel dress for me last year and took it from good to perfect) advise on each piece, because even if I think something fits well, there usually seems to be something she can do to improve it.



Yes I have altered things years after purchase. Mostly making sleeves shorter and making the jacket more fitted. Years ago when I first started buying Chanel I thought I really had to leave the sleeves alone  at their long length. Now I have no problem changing them to what I feel most comfortable wearing. I also prefer a more fitted look now  and think it is less aging.


----------



## 911snowball

argcdg, for sure on the alterations!  It is important that you find someone you like to do the alterations, that is half the battle.
It took me a few years to get this right but now I don't leave the store until my favorite seamstress and I decide if the item could fit me better. I also regularly bring her older items for updating, even just a shoulder pad change or a tweak in the waist can make all the difference.  I consider this part of the price we pay, these items are so expensive. I think you should take full advantage of this service.  When I get a chance, I am going to share a very long and detailed alterations story that endeared me to my current seamstress. Totally worth it!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> argcdg, for sure on the alterations!  It is important that you find someone you like to do the alterations, that is half the battle.
> It took me a few years to get this right but now I don't leave the store until my favorite seamstress and I decide if the item could fit me better. I also regularly bring her older items for updating, even just a shoulder pad change or a tweak in the waist can make all the difference.  I consider this part of the price we pay, these items are so expensive. I think you should take full advantage of this service.  When I get a chance, I am going to share a very long and detailed alterations story that endeared me to my current seamstress. Totally worth it!


Absolutely!  I am mystified when I see a woman wearing a current jacket that is really ill fitting.   I wonder how their SA ever let them go home with something looking so terrible. Older preowned pieces are obviously more problematic and one should not get into that market unless there is a dependable tailor to alter it


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> Meanwhile - when I went in to pick up the plaid jacket, I dropped off my Velcro jacket from last year, which I have always felt is just too voluminous on me (even though I sized down).  The seamstress said she thought it needed to be taken in both along the back seam and at the shoulders.  Very interested to see how it comes out - I suspect I will find it much more wearable when it fits more closely.  Have any of you had jackets altered a year or more after purchasing them?  I think from now on I need to have this seamstress (who is very good - she altered a Chanel dress for me last year and took it from good to perfect) advise on each piece, because even if I think something fits well, there usually seems to be something she can do to improve it.


I'm taking my Caban in as well, to have the Velcro removed.  I wonder now about fit as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah the velcro Caban ! Still regretting passing on it. 

Def alterations for the win ! I got my Paris Rome made a bit bigger for me since it was a size down. After that I felt more confident to have my brown one made smaller. One of my jackets is too snug since I gained matrimony weight and letting it out made a big difference haha.


----------



## Suncatcher

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah the velcro Caban ! Still regretting passing on it.
> 
> Def alterations for the win ! I got my Paris Rome made a bit bigger for me since it was a size down. After that I felt more confident to have my brown one made smaller. One of my jackets is too snug since I gained matrimony weight and letting it out made a big difference haha.



Hi - sporadic lurker here. Too camera shy to post photos!  I had my Velcro caban sized down everywhere by the chanel seamstress and it made a huge difference. Love love love the caban. Not for everyone but it is my special chanel jacket. Also had my Paris Rome jacket tweaked a bit and made a 36 that already felt good feel like it was molded to my body. 

Karen Allen - are you replacing the Velcros with buttons on your caban?  My seamstress told me I could do the same on my but I have to say that I really love the Velcro closure.


----------



## gracekelly

As a group, I have noticed that the posters on this thread prefer a more fitted look to their jackets.  I certainly do.  I wonder if this is the norm now?


----------



## pigleto972001

Good observation on the fitted jackets. I know my husband always likes the pieces that show off my waist. He is not a fan of the boxier pieces for sure. 

I liked the velcro too on the Caban in the navy. I think buttons would be pretty too ! Would give it more of a closure... it’s good to have options


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> As a group, I have noticed that the posters on this thread prefer a more fitted look to their jackets.  I certainly do.  I wonder if this is the norm now?



Yes I am kind of struggled in between. I like boxy and fitted look as well. Like the lime jacket I just got, I have friends saying that it would look better when the waistline was less tightened but I found it too loose when it was boxy. Can you guys tell me? I can still alter it again as I just got it two days ago.
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the picture before alteration.


This is the picture after the first alteration which the sleeves were shortened, released bust and waistline.


2nd alteration: for their shortened the sleeves, shortened the length and tightened the waistline which was suggested by another seamstress.

Please give me some input. Is the current one too fitted or it is ok?


----------



## pigleto972001

I like it just the way it is now. Not too boxy or too fitted.


----------



## ailoveresale

Nancy Wong said:


> This is my new for me jacket. Very light in weight which fit the weather in Hong Kong. Sorry for the evening lighting. The closeup picture shows the real colour of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032154
> View attachment 4032155



Looks great, a very pretty tweed!



argcdg said:


> View attachment 4032265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I get that I am in the minority here, but I did end up getting the plaid peplum jacket!  It has more shape than the long boxy version.  It is super comfortable and will be very useful for work (and I love the buttons).


Looks better on you than on the hanger!



argcdg said:


> Meanwhile - when I went in to pick up the plaid jacket, I dropped off my Velcro jacket from last year, which I have always felt is just too voluminous on me (even though I sized down).  The seamstress said she thought it needed to be taken in both along the back seam and at the shoulders.  Very interested to see how it comes out - I suspect I will find it much more wearable when it fits more closely.  Have any of you had jackets altered a year or more after purchasing them?  I think from now on I need to have this seamstress (who is very good - she altered a Chanel dress for me last year and took it from good to perfect) advise on each piece, because even if I think something fits well, there usually seems to be something she can do to improve it.



Yes - I just brought in some of my jackets from 2017 and 2016 for tweaks.  I had my airline jacket let out when I first bought it, but should have just left it alone, because I started losing baby weight and it was too big.  Had the buttons moved back at the waist.  I also am downsizing the shoulder pads on my Cosmopolite jacket (although the seamstress really wanted to leave them alone).  I also found a classic little white jacket from 2007 that was in my size but someone altered down at least two sizes, and the seamstress is taking it apart and rebuilding it for me.  Will post the final outcome here, hopefully it will turn out ok...



Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I am kind of struggled in between. I like boxy and fitted look as well. Like the lime jacket I just got, I have friends saying that it would look better when the waistline was less tightened but I found it too loose when it was boxy. Can you guys tell me? I can still alter it again as I just got it two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032430
> 
> This is the picture before alteration.
> View attachment 4032432
> 
> This is the picture after the first alteration which the sleeves were shortened, released bust and waistline.
> View attachment 4032436
> 
> 2nd alteration: for their shortened the sleeves, shortened the length and tightened the waistline which was suggested by another seamstress.
> 
> Please give me some input. Is the current one too fitted or it is ok?



I like it the way you've fitted it - makes it more current.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Good observation on the fitted jackets. I know my husband always likes the pieces that show off my waist. He is not a fan of the boxier pieces for sure.
> 
> I liked the velcro too on the Caban in the navy. I think buttons would be pretty too ! Would give it more of a closure... it’s good to have options


I think your DH is voicing the typical male opinion. My DH feels the same and thinks too boxy is matronly.  *the dreaded M word!*


----------



## Allisonfaye

I also think it looks very nice on you as is.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> I'm taking my Caban in as well, to have the Velcro removed.  I wonder now about fit as well.


So interesting - I thought about removing the velcro and am tempted!  are you going to replace it with buttons?  I also thought about shortening the jacket a bit but decided to keep the length as is; am just taking it in substantially in every direction.


----------



## Mrs.Z

argcdg said:


> So interesting - I thought about removing the velcro and am tempted!  are you going to replace it with buttons?  I also thought about shortening the jacket a bit but decided to keep the length as is; am just taking it in substantially in every direction.



Interesting discussion, I have a Velcro Lesage that I always figured I would remove at some point....just a question of when.  However, I’m getting older and weirder so I like it more and more.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> As a group, I have noticed that the posters on this thread prefer a more fitted look to their jackets.  I certainly do.  I wonder if this is the norm now?





911snowball said:


> argcdg, for sure on the alterations!  It is important that you find someone you like to do the alterations, that is half the battle.
> It took me a few years to get this right but now I don't leave the store until my favorite seamstress and I decide if the item could fit me better. I also regularly bring her older items for updating, even just a shoulder pad change or a tweak in the waist can make all the difference.  I consider this part of the price we pay, these items are so expensive. I think you should take full advantage of this service.  When I get a chance, I am going to share a very long and detailed alterations story that endeared me to my current seamstress. Totally worth it!


Thanks - I want to hear the story when you have time!


----------



## argcdg

Mrs.Z said:


> Interesting discussion, I have a Velcro Lesage that I always figured I would remove at some point....just a question of when.  However, I’m getting older and weirder so I like it more and more.


On the one hand, it would probably look prettier without the Velcro; on the other, the Velcro is sort of emblematic of that season so it seems a shame to remove it from a collection standpoint.


----------



## pigleto972001

It would be neat if one could “button” the velcro on and off somehow to have the best of both worlds


----------



## Sunlitshadows

MrsJDS said:


> Hi - sporadic lurker here. Too camera shy to post photos!  I had my Velcro caban sized down everywhere by the chanel seamstress and it made a huge difference. Love love love the caban. Not for everyone but it is my special chanel jacket.
> 
> Karen Allen - are you replacing the Velcros with buttons on your caban?  My seamstress told me I could do the same on my but I have to say that I really love the Velcro closure.





argcdg said:


> So interesting - I thought about removing the velcro and am tempted!  are you going to replace it with buttons?  I also thought about shortening the jacket a bit but decided to keep the length as is; am just taking it in substantially in every direction.





Mrs.Z said:


> Interesting discussion, I have a Velcro Lesage that I always figured I would remove at some point....just a question of when.  However, I’m getting older and weirder so I like it more and more.





argcdg said:


> On the one hand, it would probably look prettier without the Velcro; on the other, the Velcro is sort of emblematic of that season so it seems a shame to remove it from a collection standpoint.



I love your comment about getting older and weirder, Ms Z!  Too funny. 

 I'm just not too into the velcro; I always wear the jacket open so I  was just going to remove all the velcro and leave it without fastenings entirely.  I would love to see how your alteration turns out, Argcdg, please post before and after pics!  It is very loose on me, and I wonder about the big shoulders, but I'm thinking that's ok in an open easy cardigan/coat shape over fitted pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> Interesting discussion, I have a Velcro Lesage that I always figured I would remove at some point....just a question of when.  However, I’m getting older and weirder so I like it more and more.


Love this so much Mrs. Z!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Interesting discussion, I have a Velcro Lesage that I always figured I would remove at some point....just a question of when.  However, I’m getting older and weirder so I like it more and more.


I don't think you mean weird and perhaps quirkier and willing to take more chances with an outfit is a better way of putting it.  I think that i am delving into that region myself.  I have reached an age where I don't care what my peer group thinks of how I dress.  I am not turning into Iris Apfel, but I don't think that I have to be a sheeple.  I bet that sounds pretty funny considering how many of us have the same clothing, but we all wear it differently and I hope in a unique fashion.


----------



## bags to die for

My SA just sent this picture of the jacket from the runway.  First look. Such a gorgeous tweed.


----------



## bags to die for

Oh dear, I went in to look at the jacket (totally insane price) above and found that the tweed comes in a classic style. 
Round neck, buttons down the front. That might be coming home with me. I need to wait for my size to come in.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is gorgeous !!! Do you have a pic of the classic style ? Sounds like a winner


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tykhe said:


> Wow sounds amazing! My go to department store for Chanel RTW sale is hirshleifers in Long Island. Otherwise, I have to go to the boutique. The department store sales are a million times better though since they do a second cut.
> 
> I actually got the robot skirt and the matching ritz Paris tank top during the last sale. I also got a black pea coat which is surprisingly practical for Chanel.



Hahaha they do. They also keep a bunch in a closet in the main room (next to makeup) behind a large mirror.


----------



## Allisonfaye

pigleto972001 said:


> That is gorgeous !!! Do you have a pic of the classic style ? Sounds like a winner



I would love to see it, too. The tweed is gorgeous.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I am kind of struggled in between. I like boxy and fitted look as well. Like the lime jacket I just got, I have friends saying that it would look better when the waistline was less tightened but I found it too loose when it was boxy. Can you guys tell me? I can still alter it again as I just got it two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032430
> 
> This is the picture before alteration.
> View attachment 4032432
> 
> This is the picture after the first alteration which the sleeves were shortened, released bust and waistline.
> View attachment 4032436
> 
> 2nd alteration: for their shortened the sleeves, shortened the length and tightened the waistline which was suggested by another seamstress.
> 
> Please give me some input. Is the current one too fitted or it is ok?


I think it looks delightful on you. Love the pairing with the jeans and the non chalant feel.


----------



## pasha

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4029499
> 
> Thank you! This is one of the jackets that I had forgotten about vis a vis the black knot necklace.   Since I rediscovered it, I felt I had to wear it lol!
> I went with the black robot too because it is more useful to me in  the long run.  My SA at Nordstrom had the white on sale and insisted that I come in to try it, which I did, but my feeling were still the same about it so I passed.  Wish I had known that you wanted the white several months ago.
> 
> Here is my robot





lrdavis440 said:


> Lighting is not great but was happy to break out my new jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028084





ms piggy said:


> More travels mean I get to put my jackets to use. Alas, no opportunities to get to the boutiques to check out the latest collections, so it is great seeing everyone’s sharing here.
> 
> Finally broke out the cream Ritz jacket for a casual business dinner and the black Robot is great for lunch dates with friends.
> View attachment 4028092
> View attachment 4028093
> View attachment 4028094





ailoveresale said:


> Thought about wearing this to work today then decided against it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030839





Vanana said:


> It’s been a while but finally warm enough for the Paris in Rome jacket. Did not realize it would later so well with a dress! Had bought it to wear with jeans as it didn’t look so great with my work shift dress during original try on!
> View attachment 4020279
> View attachment 4020280
> View attachment 4020282





ari said:


> Finally right weather for the Greece jacket [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030149





Nancy Wong said:


> This is my new for me jacket. Very light in weight which fit the weather in Hong Kong. Sorry for the evening lighting. The closeup picture shows the real colour of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032154
> View attachment 4032155




Beautiful jackets and such lovely looks !!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Love this so much Mrs. Z!


Keep Chanel weird!


----------



## bags to die for

This is 2 sizes too small. And no I wouldn't wear this with a print dress normally


----------



## pigleto972001

That tweed is amazing !!! The classic one is a winner


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> This is my new for me jacket. Very light in weight which fit the weather in Hong Kong. Sorry for the evening lighting. The closeup picture shows the real colour of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032154
> View attachment 4032155


Oh my do I see little flower petals weaved in?!?! You are so lucky with these colorful special jackets!


----------



## Vanana

bags to die for said:


> This is 2 sizes too small. And no I wouldn't wear this with a print dress normally
> View attachment 4033572
> View attachment 4033573
> View attachment 4033574


This is sooo pretty!  I am also very mesmerized by that purple python bag on the table in your photo


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> I think it looks delightful on you. Love the pairing with the jeans and the non chalant feel.



Thanks lady Sarah! My best friend said it looks old on me as she doesn't like the color. But I think this color looks very fresh and young actually. People really have different tastes in fashion.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Vanana said:


> Oh my do I see little flower petals weaved in?!?! You are so lucky with these colorful special jackets!



Yes there are little flower petals but really delicate. A few dropped off already but honestly it doesn't look obvious at all. I need to take it easy


----------



## Nancy Wong

bags to die for said:


> This is 2 sizes too small. And no I wouldn't wear this with a print dress normally
> View attachment 4033572
> View attachment 4033573
> View attachment 4033574



The shorter one is actually fabulous on you!


----------



## gracekelly

This jacket is the single breasted shawl collar runway version with the special print lining. The tweed is the same as @nancywong


----------



## gracekelly

I had just moved this over to the winter closet, but it turned cool today so I decided to give it a wear prior to a summer sleep.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow ! Cool lining !! Very colorful. I like the winter closet jacket too with the brooch  it still will be chilly here too


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow ! Cool lining !! Very colorful. I like the winter closet jacket too with the brooch  it still will be chilly here too


The lining is kind of funny to me in that it has all this turquoise.  There was a blouse that matched the lining, but I passed because it was just too much for me.  Now that I look at the picture, I think I am going to shorten the sleeves and taper them a little.  Back to the tailor!

The black and brown tweed has been altered a couple of times.  I was going to sell it until I realized how much alteration $$ I had sunk into it and finally got it to fit the way I liked.  This is another one of these weird Chanel things where you look at the jacket and think it is primarily a black/white with a touch of brown in the tweed, but the lining is dark brown!  Very confusing!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> This jacket is the single breasted shawl collar runway version with the special print lining. The tweed is the same as @nancywong



Thanks for the sharing!
Did the flower pedals detached sometimes? How do you deal with it?
The brooch is so lovely! [emoji173]️


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for the sharing!
> Did the flower pedals detached sometimes? How do you deal with it?
> The brooch is so lovely! [emoji173]️


Thank you Nancy!  I have never had a problem with the sequins (flowers) detaching on this one or any other where there are sequins woven into the tweed.  I am wondering if your jacket underwent a dry cleaning process with chemicals that weakened the material that the sequins are made of.  The threads should be holding them in place.  If you can collect them, you could just sew them back on anyplace you like.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is cool about the lining being dark brown. Brings out the color in the jacket. I like the contrasting lining 

Love that there are little flower petals !! Chanel tweed is amazing.


----------



## gracekelly

When  you look at the close up picture of the Spring jacket, you can see a true Lesage in action.  So many different threads and prints!  Nancy is right about the tweed being very light in weight and good for a warm climate.
@pigleto972001 I guess I don't appreciate the color of the lining of the winter tweed .  I am so small minded that it confuses me lol!


----------



## Nancy Wong

I tried to remove the straps of the Salzburg jacket to see the styling effect but I found that it not easy to remove. I didn't try hard as I want to ask you ladies first. Anyone tried? Any tips?


----------



## Handbag1234

gracekelly said:


> This jacket is the single breasted shawl collar runway version with the special print lining. The tweed is the same as @nancywong



I like this jacket! Is this one eye wateringly expensive- or not too bad?


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> This jacket is the single breasted shawl collar runway version with the special print lining. The tweed is the same as @nancywong



Such a beautiful piece !  Doesn’t get any better.


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> The lining is kind of funny to me in that it has all this turquoise.  There was a blouse that matched the lining, but I passed because it was just too much for me.  Now that I look at the picture, I think I am going to shorten the sleeves and taper them a little.  Back to the tailor!
> 
> The black and brown tweed has been altered a couple of times.  I was going to sell it until I realized how much alteration $$ I had sunk into it and finally got it to fit the way I liked.  This is another one of these weird Chanel things where you look at the jacket and think it is primarily a black/white with a touch of brown in the tweed, but the lining is dark brown!  Very confusing!



Dark brown will be one of the fall colors of the forest [emoji269] theme. Maybe you’ll find some beautiful brown or copper items to pair it with and it’s like a whole new outfit !


----------



## gracekelly

Handbag1234 said:


> I like this jacket! Is this one eye wateringly expensive- or not too bad?


This is a jacket I have had since 2005.  It was expensive at the time and was more because of the lining. By today’s standard it would be fairly high in cost because of the tweed



Pourquoipas said:


> Such a beautiful piece !  Doesn’t get any better.


Thanks!


Pourquoipas said:


> Dark brown will be one of the fall colors of the forest [emoji269] theme. Maybe you’ll find some beautiful brown or copper items to pair it with and it’s like a whole new outfit !


Good point!  I have one vintage jacket that ticks all the color boxes of the fall collection. It will be in style perfectly for this year after resting too long in the back of the closet. Another I have is more recent with black,  brown and white and I will pair with brown suede pants.   Happy to see brown and rust making a comeback.


----------



## estallal

Hi, I finally committed to the cruise ecru jacket. The shoulders needed to be taken in a bit. It came back from alteration today and it has these darts above the shoulder pads. I can’t remember if they were there before if this is how they “take it in- the job seems kind of sloppy.  If you have this jacket, could you please kindly check it for me? TIA!


----------



## Nancy Wong

I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?


----------



## pigleto972001

estallal said:


> Hi, I finally committed to the cruise ecru jacket. The shoulders needed to be taken in a bit. It came back from alteration today and it has these darts above the shoulder pads. I can’t remember if they were there before if this is how they “take it in- the job seems kind of sloppy.  If you have this jacket, could you please kindly check it for me? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4035121



I had this jacket but returned it. Here are a couple pics of it. Hope they help some


----------



## pigleto972001

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4035301
> 
> I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?



I think some said it runs small. It’s selling pretty fast. If they can alter it for you and you like it, it could be worth getting  it’s been very popular !!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4035301
> 
> I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?



I think it looks nice on you but I don't like super fitted things and I get nervous altering expensive things after I had someone fix my bedspread and ruined it.


----------



## estallal

pigleto972001 said:


> I had this jacket but returned it. Here are a couple pics of it. Hope they help some
> View attachment 4035302
> View attachment 4035303



Thank you pigleto. From your second pic, it looks like it may have darts too. That makes me feel better knowing they didn’t just do a hacky job. 

I was kind of on the fence about it too but I didn’t like any of the act1 and 2 jackets so went back to this one. I am always a few season late in making my buys. Haha


----------



## ClassicTwist

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4035301
> 
> I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?


I think it looks great!


----------



## argcdg

estallal said:


> Hi, I finally committed to the cruise ecru jacket. The shoulders needed to be taken in a bit. It came back from alteration today and it has these darts above the shoulder pads. I can’t remember if they were there before if this is how they “take it in- the job seems kind of sloppy.  If you have this jacket, could you please kindly check it for me? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4035121


Yes, I have it and that’s how it is I think! I am away for the weekend but will check when I go home tomorrow. I love this jacket - super wearable. Enjoy!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4035301
> 
> I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?


I like this too, but CHANEL will always bring out new lovely things each season. If it's not your size don't compromise, I am a bit of a coward when it comes to alterations of eyewateringly expensive things. It can work, but it's always a risk. When I try on jackets, i always try a size up and a size down. Of course I realise that's not always possible.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> I like this too, but CHANEL will always bring out new lovely things each season. If it's not your size don't compromise, I am a bit of a coward when it comes to alterations of eyewateringly expensive things. It can work, but it's always a risk. When I try on jackets, i always try a size up and a size down. Of course I realise that's not always possible.



Thanks a lot for telling me your experience! As this jacket is such a beauty I was really struggling. Now I feel better and will save some money for next season .


----------



## Allisonfaye

estallal said:


> Hi, I finally committed to the cruise ecru jacket. The shoulders needed to be taken in a bit. It came back from alteration today and it has these darts above the shoulder pads. I can’t remember if they were there before if this is how they “take it in- the job seems kind of sloppy.  If you have this jacket, could you please kindly check it for me? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 4035121



Curious where you had it altered? Did you have it altered at the Chanel boutique or dept store or someone you go to?


----------



## estallal

Allisonfaye said:


> Curious where you had it altered? Did you have it altered at the Chanel boutique or dept store or someone you go to?



I purchased it at NM so it’s done there.


----------



## ladysarah

estallal said:


> I purchased it at NM so it’s done there.


I have this too, there are little darts as you say. I toyed with the idea of removing the shoulder pads too, but in the end I decided to accept the designer's vision as it was. Mine looks best if I wear something very thin underneath so there is no added bulk. There are some photos on my blog, in the real fashion section.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot for telling me your experience! As this jacket is such a beauty I was really struggling. Now I feel better and will save some money for next season .


 next collection will be even more stunning....


----------



## Allisonfaye

estallal said:


> I purchased it at NM so it’s done there.





ladysarah said:


> I have this too, there are little darts as you say. I toyed with the idea of removing the shoulder pads too, but in the end I decided to accept the designer's vision as it was. Mine looks best if I wear something very thin underneath so there is no added bulk. There are some photos on my blog, in the real fashion section.



So the darts were there even before alterations, right?


----------



## estallal

Allisonfaye said:


> So the darts were there even before alterations, right?



That’s what I can’t quite remember but everyone here confirmed the darts were there pre-alteration.


----------



## estallal

ladysarah said:


> I have this too, there are little darts as you say. I toyed with the idea of removing the shoulder pads too, but in the end I decided to accept the designer's vision as it was. Mine looks best if I wear something very thin underneath so there is no added bulk. There are some photos on my blog, in the real fashion section.



Thank you for sharing the pics! I tried without should pads but it looks odd against the  shape of the sleeves. At the end, I decided to keep the original pads ( which were quite large ) but take the shoulder area in a little so they are not so pronounced on me. 

Have you tried pairing the jacket with skirt? So far I have seen it worn mostly with jeans and T-shirt. Would love to see how others style it with skirts/dresses.


----------



## argcdg

estallal said:


> Thank you for sharing the pics! I tried without should pads but it looks odd against the  shape of the sleeves. At the end, I decided to keep the original pads ( which were quite large ) but take the shoulder area in a little so they are not so pronounced on me.
> 
> Have you tried pairing the jacket with skirt? So far I have seen it worn mostly with jeans and T-shirt. Would love to see how others style it with skirts/dresses.


I like it with a skirt - will sound weird but I am taking it on a trip this week and am planning to pair it with a denim skirt.  Will post a pic.  The jacket is a bit cropped and light - I feel like it goes nicely with skirts.


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol. Thank you !
> 
> I know ... my SA did ask the buyer twice about marking it down. She said chanel told her “never.”  Ah well I do love it. That being said, I would be annoyed if it did get marked down in June [emoji13]
> And to get the white cruise along with it was crazy too !
> 
> I saw this on Chanel’s site
> View attachment 4019908



In a couple of years the price will be long forgotten but the quality remains!


----------



## argcdg

ladysarah said:


> I like this too, but CHANEL will always bring out new lovely things each season. If it's not your size don't compromise, I am a bit of a coward when it comes to alterations of eyewateringly expensive things. It can work, but it's always a risk. When I try on jackets, i always try a size up and a size down. Of course I realise that's not always possible.



I so agree with this.  It bugs me when the SAs say “Oh, it’s Chanel, we can alter it two sizes up or down.”  For thousands of dollars I am only going to buy my size!  If it needs to be taken in or let out in a specific location that’s different.


----------



## estallal

argcdg said:


> I like it with a skirt - will sound weird but I am taking it on a trip this week and am planning to pair it with a denim skirt.  Will post a pic.  The jacket is a bit cropped and light - I feel like it goes nicely with skirts.



Yes! Denim skirt - great idea!


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> I so agree with this.  It bugs me when the SAs say “Oh, it’s Chanel, we can alter it two sizes up or down.”  For thousands of dollars I am only going to buy my size!  If it needs to be taken in or let out in a specific location that’s different.



You’re right.


----------



## estallal

argcdg said:


> I so agree with this.  It bugs me when the SAs say “Oh, it’s Chanel, we can alter it two sizes up or down.”  For thousands of dollars I am only going to buy my size!  If it needs to be taken in or let out in a specific location that’s different.



I wonder about the sizing up and down as well. I know they can easily adjust the sleeves and hem length. But what about where the waist hits? I had a jacket that was one size up than my usual and the waist never felt it hit the right spot ( it’s a fitted jacket, not the boxy ones). After a couple years of sitting in the closet, I finally let it go.


----------



## kipp

estallal said:


> I wonder about the sizing up and down as well. I know they can easily adjust the sleeves and hem length. But what about where the waist hits? I had a jacket that was one size up than my usual and the waist never felt it hit the right spot ( it’s a fitted jacket, not the boxy ones). After a couple years of sitting in the closet, I finally let it go.



Interesting posts about alterations and sizing!  Unfortunately, I'm finding that most times I'm in between sizes, so alterations beyond hemming and sleeve length have mostly been a constant. I've been leery of a lot of fuss to alter jackets but it has happened.  I always ask the seamstress about what they think about which size to choose, which size is better (for her) to work with. whether ultimately the intent of the design will be maintained, and in consultation with the SA, whether the end result is going to be great.  Having said that---I've never had to have the level of the waist re-done but I have had to have shoulders taken in (for that I think they have to take apart the whole piece and put it back together)--- nerve-wracking!  However, I recently had the most amazing experience with Mandy, the dedicated Chanel seamstress at Selfridges who re-did a jacket that was altered in the US (department store boutique)---it's now perfect!  And just today bought a jacket at Rue Cambon that needs some moderate tweaking (crossing fingers that they will do a good job!).  Moreover, on this trip to the UK and in Paris I've had sales associates say that the last thing they would want is my purchasing something that doesn't look right on me.  So I'm feeling a little more confident about alterations in general---at least while I'm overseas...


----------



## Handbag1234

gracekelly said:


> This is a jacket I have had since 2005.  It was expensive at the time and was more because of the lining. By today’s standard it would be fairly high in cost because of the tweed
> Ah my mistake. I thought it was new this fall and exactly what I was looking for. It’s beautiful.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I wish I could have a Chanel jacket that closes- unfortunately I'm a size 6/8 in the shoulders, a 4 elsewear....and a size 16 in the bosom 

And I wouldn't even know where to begin to have one custom made by Chanel...I suppose you'd have to have connections or something to even get that far.


----------



## eagle1002us

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I am kind of struggled in between. I like boxy and fitted look as well. Like the lime jacket I just got, I have friends saying that it would look better when the waistline was less tightened but I found it too loose when it was boxy. Can you guys tell me? I can still alter it again as I just got it two days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032430
> 
> This is the picture before alteration.
> View attachment 4032432
> 
> This is the picture after the first alteration which the sleeves were shortened, released bust and waistline.
> View attachment 4032436
> 
> 2nd alteration: for their shortened the sleeves, shortened the length and tightened the waistline which was suggested by another seamstress.
> 
> Please give me some input. Is the current one too fitted or it is ok?


Before pix shows it is too long, too boxy, and has too long sleeves.   It looks like you could add 25 lbs and still fit into it.  Second picture after the fitting looks like the jacket was made for you.   Have no alterations regrets.  The seamstress/tailor knew what they were doing.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> I have this too, there are little darts as you say. I toyed with the idea of removing the shoulder pads too, but in the end I decided to accept the designer's vision as it was. Mine looks best if I wear something very thin underneath so there is no added bulk. There are some photos on my blog, in the real fashion section.



I want to see your blog!


----------



## gracekelly

Out to dinner with friends


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4037044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends


Omg a cream classic 5 pocket!!!! 

This is gorgeous GK!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I wish I could have a Chanel jacket that closes- unfortunately I'm a size 6/8 in the shoulders, a 4 elsewear....and a size 16 in the bosom
> 
> And I wouldn't even know where to begin to have one custom made by Chanel...I suppose you'd have to have connections or something to even get that far.



Yes you can actually have a classic Little Black Jacket custom made. I know it was offered at a few stores with a selection of designs, materials, buttons and trims. The styles are mainly a variation of the classic round neck with 4 pockets and narrow long sleeves. One’s measurements are taken and the piece is hand-sewn for a perfect, one of a kind fit. The price of course is towards Couture level. I can give this a miss as I think I’m good for LBJs. My darling SA says this can be done at anytime.


----------



## pasha

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4037044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends



Lovely !


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4037044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends



Wow wow! Just perfect! Enjoy!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Dinner with friends tonight with my new jacket. It is a 34. A bit small for me but it was the only size I could find...


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket Grace ! A classic !

The cream jacket is very nice Nancy. I tried it once upon a time. I’m sure the helpful alterations people can tweak it a bit larger. It is pretty!!!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the jacket Grace ! A classic !
> 
> The cream jacket is very nice Nancy. I tried it once upon a time. I’m sure the helpful alterations people can tweak it a bit larger. It is pretty!!!



Thanks!  I LOVE this jacket!  So easy to wear and comfy. 

@Nancy Wong It is a lovely jacket, and they should be able to alter it for you.  The sleeves look pretty long for a 34.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the jacket Grace ! A classic !
> 
> The cream jacket is very nice Nancy. I tried it once upon a time. I’m sure the helpful alterations people can tweak it a bit larger. It is pretty!!!





gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  I LOVE this jacket!  So easy to wear and comfy.
> 
> @Nancy Wong It is a lovely jacket, and they should be able to alter it for you.  The sleeves look pretty long for a 34.



Thanks a lot! It is a warm jacket and I expect to keep in the closet till the end of the year. Will show you better after alteration. [emoji8]


----------



## meowmeow

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4035301
> 
> I like this! They just have this size 42 left but why I don't feel it looks too big for me? I spent a lot lately but it is one of the classic, right?



I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!  


p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4037357
> View attachment 4037358
> 
> 
> Dinner with friends tonight with my new jacket. It is a 34. A bit small for me but it was the only size I could find...


Looks beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

meowmeow said:


> I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!
> View attachment 4037471
> 
> p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!


I think it looks great on you.  If you wear jeans or slacks this will likely become a staple of your wardrobe and you will get a great cost per wear.  It is a classic shape with extra interest value with the longer/fringed back. Like most coveted items, Chanel jackets are popular for a reason, likely it won't be your last, so if you love this one I would go for it.


----------



## 911snowball

meowmeow, this looks great on you and I agree with your SA that it fits beautifully. If you can, I think you should consider it.
As Nicole said, if you wear jeans you will use this jacket often. It also looks great over black too.  I bought this one in the ecru/black.


----------



## Tykhe

meowmeow said:


> I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!
> View attachment 4037471
> 
> p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!


I just bought that jacket today! I passed on it last week and it nearly sold out in the meantime! I think you should buy it sooner rather than later if you want it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Y’all we need to update the list of the navy jacket. ! Now where is the list [emoji3]


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Y’all we need to update the list of the navy jacket. ! Now where is the list [emoji3]


I wouldn’t be surprised if the navy jacket is winning. It can be dressed up or down. The robot looks like it is less casual.


----------



## Mrs.Z

meowmeow said:


> I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!
> View attachment 4037471
> 
> p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!



It looks great on you!  I think it’s very classic, I bought the ecru version.  It’s also lightweight and the fit is amazing.


----------



## gracekelly

Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring

ailoveresale
pinkorchid
sandbag
periogirl
Kipp.
Tykhe


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring
> 
> ailoveresale
> pinkorchid
> sandbag
> periogirl
> Kipp.
> Tykhe



Karenaallen too I believe.


----------



## gracekelly

Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring

ailoveresale
pinkorchid
sandbag
periogirl
Kipp.
Tykhe
Karenaallen


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring
> 
> ailoveresale
> pinkorchid
> sandbag
> periogirl
> Kipp.
> Tykhe
> Karenaallen


I adore this jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I adore this jacket!


So happy for you!  When this type of $$$ is spent, that is how a person should feel, but it isn't always the case.


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> I adore this jacket!



That’s so cool. It’s great when we love our jackets !!! It goes w so many things !


----------



## periogirl28

meowmeow said:


> I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!
> View attachment 4037471
> 
> p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!


Hallo dear I just got this one but in a way agree that it may not be THE jacket if it is your first. Having said that, the design has the classic Chanel elements. I.e. the round neck, 4 or 2 pockets, narrow long sleeves. Do you love it, are you comfy in it and can it be incorporated into your wardrobe easily? For me it is a yes for all, also this one is very shrunken and fitted which is how Chanel herself wore her jackets. I like that it has bracelet sleeves on me, that is also my preferred length so this was amongst the 3 Act 1 jackets whose cut fitted me 100% with no alterations required. At the moment none being released are more "Classic" or in Black but then Chanel always has more gems coming. Good luck!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> That’s so cool. It’s great when we love our jackets !!! It goes w so many things !


I did change out the buttons to lower key vintage ones, then it was perfect!


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4037357
> View attachment 4037358
> 
> 
> Dinner with friends tonight with my new jacket. It is a 34. A bit small for me but it was the only size I could find...


My dear this is a statement jacket and I am very sure the in-house Chanel tailor can alter it to be worthy of you AND the price! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ooh please show us pics


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> My dear this is a statement jacket and I am very sure the in-house Chanel tailor can alter it to be worthy of you AND the price! Congrats!



Thanks a lot! It is my first new Chanel jacket. It wasn't a good pairing with my summer dress but I was rush to go out . I hope that it was a good choice as my first new.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Is it the same one as mine?


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4037935
> 
> 
> Is it the same one as mine?


Different fabric. This one is very thick and see the fuzzy mohair?


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> Different fabric. This one is very thick and see the fuzzy mohair?



Right! Thanks a lot!


----------



## dooneybaby

meowmeow said:


> I tried on the exact same jacket on Saturday!  I actually love the color, thickness and feel of this jacket.  But I am not sure if I can consider this one as a "classic".  And since I don't own any Chanel jackets yet, I feel that I should wait for the perfect class one?  Below are pictures of the jacket I tried on.  It's a size 40 and the SA said it's my perfect size.  Opinions welcome!
> View attachment 4037471
> 
> p.s. I've be lurking around this thread and you are all so knowledgeable!  Just want to say thanks!


I love the length of this jacket!


----------



## suziez

gracekelly said:


> This jacket is the single breasted shawl collar runway version with the special print lining. The tweed is the same as @nancywong


I LOVE this jacket and the lining makes it even more fabulous.


----------



## suziez

gracekelly said:


> When  you look at the close up picture of the Spring jacket, you can see a true Lesage in action.  So many different threads and prints!  Nancy is right about the tweed being very light in weight and good for a warm climate.
> @pigleto972001 I guess I don't appreciate the color of the lining of the winter tweed .  I am so small minded that it confuses me lol!


With that said I am off to the boutique today.


----------



## pasha

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4037357
> View attachment 4037358
> 
> 
> Dinner with friends tonight with my new jacket. It is a 34. A bit small for me but it was the only size I could find...



This is very pretty.


----------



## Mrs.Z

suziez said:


> With that said I am off to the boutique today.



Waiting to see what you purchased!


----------



## suziez

Mrs.Z said:


> Waiting to see what you purchased!


My SA was not going to be there when I could come but went anyway just to see what was available.  Nothing.......seems like our boutique is really lacking stock right now.  I guess the tourists have left with a good amount of merchandise.....I am going to make a date with her for next week and maybe some inventory will be am,  I am also going armed with pictures.


----------



## doloresmia

SJP in a Chanel jacket... does anyone know if this is a current season? Love this look


----------



## Mrs.Z

doloresmia said:


> SJP in a Chanel jacket... does anyone know if this is a current season? Love this look
> 
> View attachment 4042343



Probably Pre-Fall, she’s at a Chanel event.


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> SJP in a Chanel jacket... does anyone know if this is a current season? Love this look
> 
> View attachment 4042343


Since it was a Chanel sponsored event, the Chanel x Tribeca Film Festival Women's Filmmaker luncheon,a lucky guess would be that it is a current piece.

I want to see the cuffs on that blouse after she has something to eat.


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s mega cute ! Would love to know what’s on the buttons


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> It’s mega cute ! Would love to know what’s on the buttons



You always make me laugh with your comments about buttons  I think we need to find you a sweater or jacket that is covered with them.  I am going to freely admit, that I never thought about buttons as much as I do now and that is all thanks to you   I find myself going into the closet to check out all the older jackets.


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha!! I just love that they have buttons that stick to the theme I’ll take a cardi covered in buttons for sure [emoji3] post pics of any fun ones you find in your treasure trove !


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> You always make me laugh with your comments about buttons  I think we need to find you a sweater or jacket that is covered with them.  I am going to freely admit, that I never thought about buttons as much as I do now and that is all thanks to you   I find myself going into the closet to check out all the older jackets.


I’m obsessed with Chanel buttons too.  I wanted a particular jacket just for the buttons although I didn’t care for the design of the jacket.  .lol.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Same yellow jacket with top and skirt from Zara, my newly purchased Chanel shoes. Going to watch horse racing today!


----------



## Nancy Wong

chaneljewel said:


> I’m obsessed with Chanel buttons too.  I wanted a particular jacket just for the buttons although I didn’t care for the design of the jacket.  .lol.



Yes! I know there are people collecting the spare jewel buttons and turn the button to be a necklace, bracelet and something like that.


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes! I know there are people collecting the spare jewel buttons and turn the button to be a necklace, bracelet and something like that.


That is interesting, I could do that with my spares. At least they won't just sit there.


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> That is interesting, I could do that with my spares. At least they won't just sit there.






It is something like that. I bought this one for fun


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4042506
> 
> 
> It is something like that. I bought this one for fun


Very cool! That's a very nicely done piece.


----------



## pigleto972001

My husband wanted me to have the buttons framed but I said what if I need them ?! It would be neat to have them be in jewelry


----------



## chanel76

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4042497
> 
> Same yellow jacket with top and skirt from Zara, my newly purchased Chanel shoes. Going to watch horse racing today!



Gorgeous! Love the outfit.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> My husband wanted me to have the buttons framed but I said what if I need them ?! It would be neat to have them be in jewelry


Put them in a lucite box that you can open if need be.


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the outfit.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## nicole0612

doloresmia said:


> SJP in a Chanel jacket... does anyone know if this is a current season? Love this look
> 
> View attachment 4042343



I have seen this before, it is from years back.
08A?


----------



## suziez

gracekelly said:


> You always make me laugh with your comments about buttons  I think we need to find you a sweater or jacket that is covered with them.  I am going to freely admit, that I never thought about buttons as much as I do now and that is all thanks to you   I find myself going into the closet to check out all the older jackets.


Me too!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4042497
> 
> Same yellow jacket with top and skirt from Zara, my newly purchased Chanel shoes. Going to watch horse racing today!


You made a very cute youthful outfit. I always used to think this particular jacket was rather matronly, but on you it certainty is not! It’s good to be young


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> I have seen this before, it is from years back.
> 08A?


Yep!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4042497
> 
> Same yellow jacket with top and skirt from Zara, my newly purchased Chanel shoes. Going to watch horse racing today!


Cute!


----------



## Genie27

A couple of outfits - Chanel dress, cardigan, jacket and costume jewelry. The weather is all over the place here but it’s finally time for short jackets. Soon I can put away my boots as well. 

Summer is coming!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> Cute!





gracekelly said:


> You made a very cute youthful outfit. I always used to think this particular jacket was rather matronly, but on you it certainty is not! It’s good to be young



Thanks a lot! I really love this jacket and it is the one I wear the most as it fits the Hong Kong weather a lot!


----------



## ladysarah

Genie27 said:


> A couple of outfits - Chanel dress, cardigan, jacket and costume jewelry. The weather is all over the place here but it’s finally time for short jackets. Soon I can put away my boots as well.
> 
> Summer is coming!!


Thank you for posting these. I would simply LOVE to see more Chanel cardigans posted. I have a similar one in black and would love to see photos from other ladies how you wear yours....


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wondering if I should keep and alter? Lose the shoulder pads? Take in where the shoulder meets the sleeve? I am lopsided so I often have this issue with fit. 

Thoughts?


----------



## 911snowball

This is a really beautiful jacket. I would agree that the shoulder line needs to be adjusted for you.  Personally, I have adjusted almost every jacket I have recently purchased (and some older ones as well) as I am finding the shoulder pads way too thick and distracting in recent collections.  The colors in this tweed are so beautiful and can go with so much.  I would consult with your SA and the seamstress to get an opinion. If the conversation does not return answers you are comfortable with, you can always return it.
I am about to do a similar alteration to the white cruise jacket which has the same shoulder cut.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Tykhe

Saw this adorable jacket at the real real store in soho today. Too bad it wasn’t my size. Was xs. Wish Chanel would make more jackets like this!


----------



## Allisonfaye

911snowball said:


> This is a really beautiful jacket. I would agree that the shoulder line needs to be adjusted for you.  Personally, I have adjusted almost every jacket I have recently purchased (and some older ones as well) as I am finding the shoulder pads way too thick and distracting in recent collections.  The colors in this tweed are so beautiful and can go with so much.  I would consult with your SA and the seamstress to get an opinion. If the conversation does not return answers you are comfortable with, you can always return it.
> I am about to do a similar alteration to the white cruise jacket which has the same shoulder cut.  Let us know what you decide!



Thanks for the input. I was surprised that I didn't see this jacket on any of the posts. I love the tweed.


----------



## 911snowball

It is a gorgeous piece.  It came in to my boutique and sold out almost immediately.  They still have the longer coat version but I think the jacket is more useful, at least for me.


----------



## Allisonfaye

911snowball said:


> It is a gorgeous piece.  It came in to my boutique and sold out almost immediately.  They still have the longer coat version but I think the jacket is more useful, at least for me.



NM had it last week but I am not sure what the size was. (Northbrook, IL).


----------



## gracekelly

Allisonfaye said:


> Wondering if I should keep and alter? Lose the shoulder pads? Take in where the shoulder meets the sleeve? I am lopsided so I often have this issue with fit.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think this style shoulder is something you love or you want to change ASAP.  I knew immediately that it was not for me. Depending upon your body and shoulder, it can make a person look round shouldered, which is something I do not like.   As lovely as the tweed is, if you feel that you need to start changing a jacket radically then it is better to pass IMO.


----------



## Pourquoipas

Allisonfaye said:


> Wondering if I should keep and alter? Lose the shoulder pads? Take in where the shoulder meets the sleeve? I am lopsided so I often have this issue with fit.
> 
> Thoughts?



I like this jacket a lot on you. I think you might leave it as it is. A picture isn’t showing the movement and the abundant fabric will adjust to your shape. I would suggest to wear it with white skirts or pants to let the jacket be the attraction and not the pink pants. I went for the coat version after pondering the jacket. It’s easy to wear on my white cruise skirt or white jeans but too short as a stand-alone dress!


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> I think this style shoulder is something you love or you want to change ASAP.  I knew immediately that it was not for me. Depending upon your body and shoulder, it can make a person look round shouldered, which is something I do not like.   As lovely as the tweed is, if you feel that you need to start changing a jacket radically then it is better to pass IMO.


I love this style shoulder - I am very narrow on top and it balances me out but in a way that is feminine and not overpowering. @Allisonfaye I love that jacket! Passed on it and regretted it!


----------



## Allisonfaye

argcdg said:


> I love this style shoulder - I am very narrow on top and it balances me out but in a way that is feminine and not overpowering. @Allisonfaye I love that jacket! Passed on it and regretted it!



Yes, I am a pear shape so the same goes for me.


----------



## rachi_fan

Sorry I am late to the party ! I love how versatile this jacket can be !!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 4048431
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party ! I love how versatile this jacket can be !!


Yes,such a great jacket!  I have a short torso and long arms, and this is a 38 unaltered.  It fits me entirely differently than you.  I personally like it a bit more fitted, but it looks nice looser and longer as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks good on both of you !! I like it better than the spring jackets, really.


----------



## rachi_fan

Karenaellen said:


> Yes,such a great jacket!  I have a short torso and long arms, and this is a 38 unaltered.  It fits me entirely differently than you.  I personally like it a bit more fitted, but it looks nice looser and longer as well.



It looks so chic on you ! Mine is size 40 ( I am normally 38, but my SA couldn’t get size 38 for me , all sold out in Australia [emoji26]) I don’t mind the slight oversized look but I am taking back to the boutique tomorrow to have it altered !


----------



## gracekelly

Navy plaid jacket from Act I Spring

ailoveresale
pinkorchid
sandbag
periogirl
Kipp.
Tykhe
Karenaallen
rachi_fan


----------



## ailoveresale

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 4048431
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party ! I love how versatile this jacket can be !!





Karenaellen said:


> Yes,such a great jacket!  I have a short torso and long arms, and this is a 38 unaltered.  It fits me entirely differently than you.  I personally like it a bit more fitted, but it looks nice looser and longer as well.



I think it is so interesting how different the jacket fits! @rachi_fan I think it looks great looser and longer too!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

rachi_fan said:


> It looks so chic on you ! Mine is size 40 ( I am normally 38, but my SA couldn’t get size 38 for me , all sold out in Australia [emoji26]) I don’t mind the slight oversized look but I am taking back to the boutique tomorrow to have it altered !


If a jacket is too large, take in the neck from the back.  It improves the fit tremendously.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> If a jacket is too large, take in the neck from the back.  It improves the fit tremendously.



This is the best advice!
I learned this from your superstar tailor who has now made many of my jackets so much more flattering on me!


----------



## lulilu

rachi_fan said:


> View attachment 4048431
> 
> Sorry I am late to the party ! I love how versatile this jacket can be !!



You look amazing!


----------



## ladysarah

Anyone else here loves some Chanel cardigans. This is an oldie, but I love the style  as it looks so much like a jacket but easier to wear. You know - less formal.

If you have some would love to see how you style them.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4049004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else here loves some Chanel cardigans. This is an oldie, but I love the style  as it looks so much like a jacket but easier to wear. You know - less formal.
> 
> If you have some would love to see how you style them.


Is this the cardigan that you have washed many times yourself?

I have this one in the navy and in the red. I most often wear them with a striped St James tee


----------



## pigleto972001

Gosh I’m bummed I missed out on this cardi!! Grace I saw the perfect pin for it 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m putting my name down for one. Hopefully I’ll get it


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Gosh I’m bummed I missed out on this cardi!! Grace I saw the perfect pin for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049072
> 
> 
> I’m putting my name down for one. Hopefully I’ll get it


Yo Ho Ho and a bottle of rum!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Is this the cardigan that you have washed many times yourself?
> 
> I have this one in the navy and in the red. I most often wear them with a striped St James tee


Yes!!!! That's the one. Gosh gracekelly you have everything. I have washed this and other ones as well I will try and post photos. Basically when Chanel brings out one of those cashmere cardigans that's like a take on a classic jacket, I take it and run. They periodically bring them out and I bought a couple.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Yes!!!! That's the one. Gosh gracekelly you have everything. I have washed this and other ones as well I will try and post photos. Basically when Chanel brings out one of those cashmere cardigans that's like a take on a classic jacket, I take it and run. They periodically bring them out and I bought a couple.


Wow!  I am so impressed that you washed the navy because the white trim frightens me lol!  I would be so afraid that the blue would run onto the white.   I should realize that with a brand like this, it should not happen.  Do you do anything extra special?

I love this style and agree that it is more jacket than cardigan.  I was wearing them quite a bit this winter.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> If a jacket is too large, take in the neck from the back.  It improves the fit tremendously.


Exactly!  I made this discovery a 2 years ago with the airline jacket and have used this method now on the new jackets.  It pulls up the shoulders as well.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Exactly!  I made this discovery a 2 years ago with the airline jacket and have used this method now on the new jackets.  It pulls up the shoulders as well.



That was the reason I didn’t get the airline jacket was the collar and how it looked on me  ah well I know better now 

Yes the sailor shirt ! Costs several bottles of rum


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> That was the reason I didn’t get the airline jacket was the collar and how it looked on me  ah well I know better now
> 
> Yes the sailor shirt ! Costs several bottles of rum


I was all set to return it until I was persuaded to let the tailor have a look at it.  Now I just love that jacket because the fit is so perfect.  I seem to be doing this alteration  on any collarless jacket.  It really works for me.


----------



## ladysarah

another 'jacket'  cashmere cardigan really.....this has a matching vest. I wore these  two so much  thinking of letting them go in the next wardrobe clear out- through make room for the next reiteration of Chanel cardigan...they are very easy to wear!


----------



## pigleto972001

I saw some pics of the next cardigans in the fall collection. They were ok. Not my cup of tea. Hold on to these ! Very classic.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Wow!  I am so impressed that you washed the navy because the white trim frightens me lol!  I would be so afraid that the blue would run onto the white.   I should realize that with a brand like this, it should not happen.  Do you do anything extra special?
> 
> I love this style and agree that it is more jacket than cardigan.  I was wearing them quite a bit this winter.


I don't believe I have EVER dry-cleaned any cashmere item I have. I wash everything and sometimes even in the washing machine. ( though I am reluctant to suggest that because it very much depends on the washing machine.) I don't think I do anything special, I posted extensively on my blog about it, gentle organic detergent, don't wring,  dry flat, all the usual. Chanel is actually such high quality cashmere -there is no way the colours would run.


----------



## Genie27

I hand washed my white version of this lovely cardi and had a moment of utter panic when the white part of the trim turned blue in the wash. It dried ok but eek!!!!!  

I let it sit in lukewarm water + laundress cashmere wash for 30 seconds and then quickly dunked it into another bowl of clean water. Two more dunks into clean tubs and then gently squeezed (don’t wrong), and gently laid out on a couple of towels to dry. I find it’s useful to shape them at this time. 

I do the same process with my other cashmere skirts/dresses etc.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4049151
> View attachment 4049150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 'jacket'  cashmere cardigan really.....this has a matching vest. I wore these  two so much  thinking of letting them go in the next wardrobe clear out- through make room for the next reiteration of Chanel cardigan...they are very easy to wear!


Keep them. They keep making these grandpa sweater style cardies and it is hard to find shorter stylish ones.


----------



## pigleto972001

Here’s a peek at a cardi for Hamburg.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4049151
> View attachment 4049150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another 'jacket'  cashmere cardigan really.....this has a matching vest. I wore these  two so much  thinking of letting them go in the next wardrobe clear out- through make room for the next reiteration of Chanel cardigan...they are very easy to wear!


I think Chanel cardis are easy, timeless classics and may be worn literally forever. They are such a comfortable way to be chic. If you get a lot of wear from this and the matching piece, whyever would you let them go? It would be such a pity...


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies! Those who own a robot jacket, can you please tell me does it run small or normal? I am a size 36-38 depends on the cutting. Thanks a lot!


----------



## luckylove

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ladies! Those who own a robot jacket, can you please tell me does it run small or normal? I am a size 36-38 depends on the cutting. Thanks a lot!



The robot jacket has a generous cut and you may want to size down in it. HTH!


----------



## Nancy Wong

luckylove said:


> The robot jacket has a generous cut and you may want to size down in it. HTH!



Thanks a lot for your reply! It is very helpful!


----------



## Nancy Wong

I am happy that the weather is getting warmer which stop me retire from spending money on jackets. Cardigan season now! The first one is a vintage one from 2006 spring collection.


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> If a jacket is too large, take in the neck from the back.  It improves the fit tremendously.


That is what Chanel seamstress I go to does!  Makes a huge difference.  On a dress, she pulled up the shoulders and that magically took in the waist.  They are geniuses.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> Is this the cardigan that you have washed many times yourself?
> 
> I have this one in the navy and in the red. I most often wear them with a striped St James tee


the kate moss cardi! love it!


----------



## argcdg

The caban post alterations. Big difference!


----------



## pigleto972001

Sigh I still love that caban. Enjoy it !!!   it looks great.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4050085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caban post alterations. Big difference!


Looks just wonderful on you!


----------



## Tykhe

Just got the Seoul jacket back from alternations. I think it fits much better now. Maybe will pair it with some skinny jeans


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ladies! Those who own a robot jacket, can you please tell me does it run small or normal? I am a size 36-38 depends on the cutting. Thanks a lot!





Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4049795
> View attachment 4049796
> 
> 
> I am happy that the weather is getting warmer which stop me retire from spending money on jackets. Cardigan season now! The first one is a vintage one from 2006 spring collection.



You look adorable!!! Love this on you!
The robot jacket runs very large, I am usually a 36 and a 34 was still a bit large.


----------



## nicole0612

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4050085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caban post alterations. Big difference!





Tykhe said:


> Just got the Seoul jacket back from alternations. I think it fits much better now. Maybe will pair it with some skinny jeans



You jackets look lovely ladies! The magic of alterations [emoji177]


----------



## pigleto972001

The robot jacket on me was true to size  I thought the shoulders were tight. Maybe the arm holes were too high on me


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4049795
> View attachment 4049796
> 
> 
> I am happy that the weather is getting warmer which stop me retire from spending money on jackets. Cardigan season now! The first one is a vintage one from 2006 spring collection.


Really love the design and the buttons on the second one especially.


----------



## ailoveresale

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ladies! Those who own a robot jacket, can you please tell me does it run small or normal? I am a size 36-38 depends on the cutting. Thanks a lot!



Like pigleto, I found the robot true to size on me. Fit perfectly without any alterations needed. I think it just depends on your body type whether or not you can size down. I probably could have, but would have needed the chest let out.



Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4049795
> View attachment 4049796
> 
> 
> I am happy that the weather is getting warmer which stop me retire from spending money on jackets. Cardigan season now! The first one is a vintage one from 2006 spring collection.



Cute!!



argcdg said:


> View attachment 4050085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caban post alterations. Big difference!



Looks great on you!



Tykhe said:


> Just got the Seoul jacket back from alternations. I think it fits much better now. Maybe will pair it with some skinny jeans



Beautiful jacket! Looks great!!


----------



## Tykhe

Hey guys just wondering can anyone give me a second opinion on this eBay Salzburg posting? https://m.ebay.com/itm/MINT-9K-CHAN...665631?hash=item2f19d2261f:g:qqwAAOSwO0Ra3j5n
Has anyone here ever bought a Chanel jacket off eBay with good or bad experiences?


----------



## chanel76

periogirl28 said:


> Really love the design and the buttons on the second one especially.



The cardigan is lovely. Aren’t these buttons the same ones that are on *the* Salzburg jacket?


----------



## chanel76

Tykhe said:


> Hey guys just wondering can anyone give me a second opinion on this eBay Salzburg posting? https://m.ebay.com/itm/MINT-9K-CHAN...665631?hash=item2f19d2261f:g:qqwAAOSwO0Ra3j5n
> Has anyone here ever bought a Chanel jacket off eBay with good or bad experiences?



The jacket looks good to me, but I’d ask for more photos, especially of the style code and compare it against the one pigleto posted from her jacket a while back.

This post is probably more suitable for the authentication thread. Perhaps ask there instead?


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> The cardigan is lovely. Aren’t these buttons the same ones that are on *the* Salzburg jacket?



Yes it is!


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> The robot jacket on me was true to size  I thought the shoulders were tight. Maybe the arm holes were too high on me


agree with you 100%.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tykhe said:


> Hey guys just wondering can anyone give me a second opinion on this eBay Salzburg posting? https://m.ebay.com/itm/MINT-9K-CHAN...665631?hash=item2f19d2261f:g:qqwAAOSwO0Ra3j5n
> Has anyone here ever bought a Chanel jacket off eBay with good or bad experiences?



Hi tykhe. This jacket looks pretty good compared to mine  I’m always leery of buying on eBay but I think the seller has pretty good feedback. I would have to dig up my photo of the tag to see if it matches mine 

Edit: the tag number is the same.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi tykhe. This jacket looks pretty good compared to mine  I’m always leery of buying on eBay but I think the seller has pretty good feedback. I would have to dig up my photo of the tag to see if it matches mine
> 
> Edit: the tag number is the same.


Lol I was soooo close to buying it this morning but then I asked dear husband for help with the PayPal and he talked some sense into me. Better to wait until it is up on a legit site like fashionphile or the real real.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> The robot jacket on me was true to size  I thought the shoulders were tight. Maybe the arm holes were too high on me



I thought it ran big and made it smaller.  Perhaps I should have sized down,but I liked the way the fabric was laid out on it versus others I had seen.


----------



## nicole0612

I found some photos from when I tried on the robot. It probably just depends on individual body shape, since it is more boxy in cut. I am usually a 36 and this was a 34 (and would need to be taken in a bit). Hope this helps.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4050085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caban post alterations. Big difference!


Nice!  Did you have it shortened?  I had all the Velcro removed on mine and the shoulders taken down some, and I really prefer it now.  I felt that the Velcro was distracting from the amazing tweed.  The shoulders made my head look small, like David Byrne


----------



## pigleto972001

I think the robot looked good on you Nicole !

The black is a 40 and the white was the 38. You can tell it was pulling on my shoulders. Prob didn’t help I had a thick flannel shirt under it!


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> I found some photos from when I tried on the robot. It probably just depends on individual body shape, since it is more boxy in cut. I am usually a 36 and this was a 34 (and would need to be taken in a bit). Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4051438
> 
> View attachment 4051439
> View attachment 4051440



Yes it still looks a bit loose on you but still wonderful! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4051469
> View attachment 4051470
> 
> 
> I think the robot looked good on you Nicole !
> 
> The black is a 40 and the white was the 38. You can tell it was pulling on my shoulders. Prob didn’t help I had a thick flannel shirt under it!



Thanks pigleto! They both looked good on you indeed!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you !! I ended up not getting it  it is a pretty nice jacket though and very iconic !


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Nice!  Did you have it shortened?  I had all the Velcro removed on mine and the shoulders taken down some, and I really prefer it now.  I felt that the Velcro was distracting from the amazing tweed.  The shoulders made my head look small, like David Byrne


Thanks!  I didn’t have it shortened.  Can you please post a pic without the Velcro when you have a chance? So interested to see how it looks without it!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> Nice!  Did you have it shortened?  I had all the Velcro removed on mine and the shoulders taken down some, and I really prefer it now.  I felt that the Velcro was distracting from the amazing tweed.  The shoulders made my head look small, like David Byrne



Yes I have the same feeling. I don’t like the Velcro as I prefer their beautiful buttons much more. But the jacket itself is gorgeous!


----------



## ms piggy

I finally had time for play at Chanel this weekend but sadly it was slim pickings. The popular Act 1 jackets were all gone. Although the fray and uneven hems were not my cup of tea, I had wanted to try the cut and also see the tweed.

The Act 2 navy jacket was available. This is a boxy cut and I size down to 34. I much prefer the regular shape over Act 1 but the tweed is heavier (than Act 1 and also the robot from memory). What is with the green shiny bits in the fabric? And too similar to the robot?






Nancy Wong said:


> Hi ladies! Those who own a robot jacket, can you please tell me does it run small or normal? I am a size 36-38 depends on the cutting. Thanks a lot!



The robot runs big on me due to the boxy cut and I size down to 34 from my usual size of 36. For reference, I take xs in Zara Woman. A 36 would be more than sufficient for you.


----------



## pigleto972001

That jacket looks great on you !!! Quite flattering. It was aging on me but looks youthful on you  It did remind me of the robot a bit. The tweed was kind of heavy... almost fall weight. I think the green bits are plastic ... the buttons are cool though. I am not sure how well this jacket has sold. It’s still at my local store but all the act 1 jackets are gone.


----------



## ms piggy

I am trying to recall the button details. It does feel heavier than my other SS jackets. Will ask my SA for the composition of fabric. This is navy/black vs black/silver/gold for the robot. The boutique still has 34 and 36, which are amongst the usual popular sizing. I would need to bring the robot in to try them together for comparison.


----------



## wantitneedit

ms piggy said:


> I am trying to recall the button details. It does feel heavier than my other SS jackets. Will ask my SA for the composition of fabric. This is navy/black vs black/silver/gold for the robot. The boutique still has 34 and 36, which are amongst the usual popular sizing. I would need to bring the robot in to try them together for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4052569


mspiggy, bb10lue has this jacket . She also has the white robot. Check out her instagram for the pics.


----------



## ms piggy

wantitneedit said:


> mspiggy, bb10lue has this jacket . She also has the white robot. Check out her instagram for the pics.



Thanks wantineedit, I have seen her photos. She looks great in CC jackets. I think for her, even though the shape of both jackets are similar, her robot is white. Mine is black which is my hesitation as it is close to navy.


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it is cotton tweed from
The description.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ms piggy said:


> I am trying to recall the button details. It does feel heavier than my other SS jackets. Will ask my SA for the composition of fabric. This is navy/black vs black/silver/gold for the robot. The boutique still has 34 and 36, which are amongst the usual popular sizing. I would need to bring the robot in to try them together for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4052569



Would love to see you in robot. My personal buyer found a robot in white and one one black but both are 34 which I know will be too small for me. I am struggling in white or black too. I prefer black as I have white from last season already.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> I am trying to recall the button details. It does feel heavier than my other SS jackets. Will ask my SA for the composition of fabric. This is navy/black vs black/silver/gold for the robot. The boutique still has 34 and 36, which are amongst the usual popular sizing. I would need to bring the robot in to try them together for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4052569



I have the shorter double breasted version of this Jacket and love it- this shape that you are considering is perhaps the more classic Chanel shape?
It’s very nice on you.
To me it looks different than the black robot jacket (which as you know,  I have as well)
I like the green flecks in this jacket-
It’s part of its charm IMO


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> I think it is cotton tweed from
> The description.



Cotton, linen and silk mix. So the weight is from the thick cotton. Here is the tag.  

And the close up of the button, courtesy of my SA. Button is cute!


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> I am trying to recall the button details. It does feel heavier than my other SS jackets. Will ask my SA for the composition of fabric. This is navy/black vs black/silver/gold for the robot. The boutique still has 34 and 36, which are amongst the usual popular sizing. I would need to bring the robot in to try them together for comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4052569


This is really cute on you. The buttons have like "raindrops" on them and the plastic green twirled bits add some interest to the trim. Tweed weight is def heavier than the Act 1 classics.


----------



## ms piggy

Nancy Wong said:


> Would love to see you in robot. My personal buyer found a robot in white and one one black but both are 34 which I know will be too small for me. I am struggling in white or black too. I prefer black as I have white from last season already.



I have posted photos in the robot on this thread. Will find more for you later.


----------



## ms piggy

TankerToad said:


> I have the shorter double breasted version of this Jacket and love it- this shape that you are considering is perhaps the more classic Chanel shape?
> It’s very nice on you.
> To me it looks different than the black robot jacket (which as you know,  I have as well)
> I like the green flecks in this jacket-
> It’s part of its charm IMO





periogirl28 said:


> This is really cute on you. The buttons have like "raindrops" on them and the plastic green twirled bits add some interest to the trim. Tweed weight is def heavier than the Act 1 classics.



Thank you ladies. I generally prefer the collarless style for my CC jackets, be it long or short. The silhouette for this is indeed similar to the robot but with different tweed and colouring. I was surprised by the green bits as they weren’t visible in most photos I saw. The shiny green reminded me of Christmas tinsel (ducks).


----------



## periogirl28

ms piggy said:


> Thank you ladies. I generally prefer the collarless style for my CC jackets, be it long or short. The silhouette for this is indeed similar to the robot but with different tweed and colouring. I was surprised by the green bits as they weren’t visible in most photos I saw. The shiny green reminded me of Christmas tinsel (ducks).


I agree about the tinsel, that was my exact thought! I tried this jacket and posted it previously.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I tried this on today. Size 36. The price is surprisingly reasonable. But I am looking for a preloved robot at the moment and want to reserve the budget for it...


----------



## pigleto972001

What I like about the green bits on the jacket is they match the green iridescent small leather goods from spring. Quite pretty and I think they’re selling very well or else I would have considered one 



I thought the jacket was a tad expensive for its composition. The buttons are pretty cool


----------



## ms piggy

Compared to the robot, the price is higher. Not sure if it’s due to inflation, the tweed, the details etc?


----------



## argcdg

TankerToad said:


> I have the shorter double breasted version of this Jacket and love it- this shape that you are considering is perhaps the more classic Chanel shape?
> It’s very nice on you.
> To me it looks different than the black robot jacket (which as you know,  I have as well)
> I like the green flecks in this jacket-
> It’s part of its charm IMO


I bought the medium-length jacket in this tweed with a defined waist and a peplum in the back; oddly it doesn't have the green flashes; I like those.  I like all three versions!  I don't find the fabric too heavy - it's cotton and very comfortable.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ms piggy said:


> Compared to the robot, the price is higher. Not sure if it’s due to inflation, the tweed, the details etc?



May I know how much was the original price?


----------



## chanel76

Found a preloved navy Salzburg jacket. Love the look, but it definitely keeps you warm. Certainly not for outdoors use in tropical climate.


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> Found a preloved navy Salzburg jacket. Love the look, but it definitely keeps you warm. Certainly not for outdoors use in tropical climate.
> View attachment 4052894
> View attachment 4052895



Well done! And I like the ruffle collar blouse to match with it!


----------



## 911snowball

Great find chanel76. A classic for sure!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the navy Salzburg  !!!

Nancy I think the robot New was maybe just around 5k usd give or take a few hundred. I think the spring plaid is at least a thousand or so more.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the navy Salzburg  !!!
> 
> Nancy I think the robot New was maybe just around 5k usd give or take a few hundred. I think the spring plaid is at least a thousand or so more.


I think the @ms piggy  version is about $6200 usd and the one I bought was $5600.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4052667
> 
> I tried this on today. Size 36. The price is surprisingly reasonable. But I am looking for a preloved robot at the moment and want to reserve the budget for it...


Be careful there are fake Robots out there on the resale market.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> What I like about the green bits on the jacket is they match the green iridescent small leather goods from spring. Quite pretty and I think they’re selling very well or else I would have considered one
> View attachment 4052668
> 
> 
> I thought the jacket was a tad expensive for its composition. The buttons are pretty cool


I love love love that color.  I desperately want a WOC in that shade.  But of course once you want something specific it will be impossible to find.  I have to go to Paris next week from work and if I get a spare hour or two, I'm going on a mission.

How is the Chanel at CDG, if anyone knows?  My office is equidistant between Rue Cambon and FSH so may try to get to both (even though I am in town for like 36 hours).


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Be careful there are fake Robots out there on the resale market.


Yes and they are pretty good and the resellers mix pix of the authentic in with the pix of the fakes.


----------



## kipp

argcdg said:


> I love love love that color.  I desperately want a WOC in that shade.  But of course once you want something specific it will be impossible to find.  I have to go to Paris next week from work and if I get a spare hour or two, I'm going on a mission.
> 
> How is the Chanel at CDG, if anyone knows?  My office is equidistant between Rue Cambon and FSH so may try to get to both (even though I am in town for like 36 hours).



I was in Paris a couple of weeks ago---at Montaigne (both shops) and at Cambon (the St. Honore store is closed for remodeling).  I found there to be a great selection of bags at Cambon and at Montaigne but did not look at WOC's.  If it's any help, now the Cambon store is open on Sundays! 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## nicole0612

chanel76 said:


> Found a preloved navy Salzburg jacket. Love the look, but it definitely keeps you warm. Certainly not for outdoors use in tropical climate.
> View attachment 4052894
> View attachment 4052895


Congrats!  It looks great on you!  I really like it with your cosmopolite skirt.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> Thanks!  I didn’t have it shortened.  Can you please post a pic without the Velcro when you have a chance? So interested to see how it looks without it!


Before and after Velcro


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> Before and after Velcro


I like it both ways, but taking it off gave you a whole new jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

I showed my husband the pic and I said look no velcro ! He said I totally get that. He was not a huge fan of the velcro. I didn’t mind it as much . How does it close now Karenallen?


----------



## gracekelly

@pigleto972001 It probably has no closure at all.  They have done several coats in Spring collections, over the years, that have no closure.  Unless, Karenaellen had them put in hooks.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> Be careful there are fake Robots out there on the resale market.



I am going to buy it from Japan so it will be carefree. Yes I saw someone selling NWT robot on eBay which is obviously fake! Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> Before and after Velcro



I really love it without the Velcro! Well done!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> @pigleto972001 It probably has no closure at all.  They have done several coats in Spring collections, over the years, that have no closure.  Unless, Karenaellen had them put in hooks.


You are correct as usual, GK, no fastenings.  It wears like an open cardi.


----------



## argcdg

kipp said:


> I was in Paris a couple of weeks ago---at Montaigne (both shops) and at Cambon (the St. Honore store is closed for remodeling).  I found there to be a great selection of bags at Cambon and at Montaigne but did not look at WOC's.  If it's any help, now the Cambon store is open on Sundays!
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Oh that is huge, I have all of Sunday afternoon free!  Thank you!!


----------



## argcdg

Karenaellen said:


> Before and after Velcro


OK I must remove Velcro. Immediately.  I love it without.  Looks amazing!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> You are correct as usual, GK, no fastenings.  It wears like an open cardi.


I was just thinking if you ever get bored with this look, you could always add some frog closures to the front.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Karenaellen said:


> Before and after Velcro



Oh wow, I love it without the Velcro too!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> Before and after Velcro


I didn't know you had the velcro removed. I like both versions, but without the velcro it just looks more timeless to me.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> I love love love that color.  I desperately want a WOC in that shade.  But of course once you want something specific it will be impossible to find.  I have to go to Paris next week from work and if I get a spare hour or two, I'm going on a mission.
> 
> How is the Chanel at CDG, if anyone knows?  My office is equidistant between Rue Cambon and FSH so may try to get to both (even though I am in town for like 36 hours).


Only been at CDG once and staff was very friendly. Overall, a very pleasant experience but stock cannot be compared to Heathrow.


----------



## pinkorchid20

chanel76 said:


> Found a preloved navy Salzburg jacket. Love the look, but it definitely keeps you warm. Certainly not for outdoors use in tropical climate.
> View attachment 4052894
> View attachment 4052895


Congrats, what a great find! This jacket is perfection.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4052667
> 
> I tried this on today. Size 36. The price is surprisingly reasonable. But I am looking for a preloved robot at the moment and want to reserve the budget for it...


Like this on you, Nancy, but liked other jackets better on you  Hope you get the robot! I am looking for a 34 as well but in Europe, and none left in stores or offered on any resale sites unfortunately.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> 
> 
> I really like the first one on you which is very classy and iconic. The 2nd one has beautiful tweed but this tweed doesn’t flatter your nice body shape as the first one.


----------



## ms piggy

Nancy Wong said:


> Would love to see you in robot. My personal buyer found a robot in white and one one black but both are 34 which I know will be too small for me. I am struggling in white or black too. I prefer black as I have white from last season already.



Here are some photos. My jacket in size 34 and two pics from when I was trying them in the boutique in size 36 (black) and 38 (white).


----------



## pinkorchid20

Thank you, Nancy. The cardigan‘s tweed is a bit heavy and I feel it adds weight...


----------



## ms piggy

One more in action.


----------



## ms piggy

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652



I prefer the cut of the jacket on you. Very flattering.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ms piggy said:


> One more in action.
> 
> View attachment 4053821



You chose it well! I think black suits you perfectly! I am struggling in between black or white but you make me prefer black a bit now!


----------



## ms piggy

Nancy Wong said:


> You chose it well! I think black suits you perfectly! I am struggling in between black or white but you make me prefer black a bit now!



Thank you. Black is a no brainer for me as it is better suited for my line of work. Check out instagrammer bb10lue for hers in white. She looks great in it.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ms piggy said:


> Thank you. Black is a no brainer for me as it is better suited for my line of work. Check out instagrammer bb10lue for hers in white. She looks great in it.



Right! So I will choose whatever come first in my size then. Thanks for your help!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ms piggy said:


> One more in action.
> 
> View attachment 4053821


Such a versatile jacket, simply beautiful!


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Only been at CDG once and staff was very friendly. Overall, a very pleasant experience but stock cannot be compared to Heathrow.


Thanks!  Heathrow has crazy stock. They had the famous blue plaid Act I jacket in my size!  (Regrets, regrets.)


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> Thanks!  Heathrow has crazy stock. They had the famous blue plaid Act I jacket in my size!  (Regrets, regrets.)


Ouch, don't tell me...significant savings. Might be there during Sale in June and hope they still have plenty interesting pieces left.


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ouch, don't tell me...significant savings. Might be there during Sale in June and hope they still have plenty interesting pieces left.


Hard to pull the trigger on a jacket in an airport! I sort of lost my nerve. I know I could have it altered in the boutique in NY but it was a big commitment!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ouch, don't tell me...significant savings. Might be there during Sale in June and hope they still have plenty interesting pieces left.



Do they do sale for jackets as well?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Do they do sale for jackets as well?


Yes, jackets as well.


----------



## pinkorchid20

argcdg said:


> Hard to pull the trigger on a jacket in an airport! I sort of lost my nerve. I know I could have it altered in the boutique in NY but it was a big commitment!


Can relate. Decided against beautiful RTW so often as I was in a rush and didn't want to make a mistake. Regretted it afterwards but it's just a strange setting to splurge.


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Can relate. Decided against beautiful RTW so often as I was in a rush and didn't want to make a mistake. Regretted it afterwards but it's just a strange setting to splurge.


Exactly.  Plus I feel a certain degree of loyalty to my SA in NYC!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652


The first flatters your lovely figure!


----------



## ladysarah

pigleto972001 said:


> I saw some pics of the next cardigans in the fall collection. They were ok. Not my cup of tea. Hold on to these ! Very classic.





periogirl28 said:


> I think Chanel cardis are easy, timeless classics and may be worn literally forever. They are such a comfortable way to be chic. If you get a lot of wear from this and the matching piece, whyever would you let them go? It would be such a pity...



You are quite right,  but how on earth do you know when to stop? And how do you refresh your look? I massacred my Chanel jacket collection and only two have survived. (One from 05 and the recent ecru one) Cardigans which are more user friendly, I can have more. So I allow 5 but any more than that I just can't justify buying anything else to refresh the look. I can only wear ONE at a time. Some of the ladies here must have unlimited storage space...


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> You are quite right,  but how on earth do you know when to stop? And how do you refresh your look? I massacred my Chanel jacket collection and only two have survived. (One from 05 and the recent ecru one) Cardigans which are more user friendly, I can have more. So I allow 5 but any more than that I just can't justify buying anything else to refresh the look. I can only wear ONE at a time. Some of the ladies here must have unlimited storage space...


I think when I have a few cardigans in the basic colours which cover most of my wardrobe I will stop. I only have 4 Chanel cardigans actually. I do the same with Chanel jackets, I have 6 or 7 of those. So far I have never rehomed Chanel. To this end I choose classic pieces and not so much the up to the minute/ runway looks. Clothes in very good condition which I not longer fit go to charity shops or are donated to younger, slimmer ladies I know. By this I mean clothes I have had and worn for more than 15 years. My cleaning lady is happy to take a lot off my hands. So no wastage and no more buying throwaway pieces.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> I think when I have a few cardigans in the basic colours which cover most of my wardrobe I will stop. I only have 4 Chanel cardigans actually. I do the same with Chanel jackets, I have 6 or 7 of those. So far I have never rehomed Chanel. To this end I choose classic pieces and not so much the up to the minute/ runway looks. Clothes in very good condition which I not longer fit go to charity shops or are donated to younger, slimmer ladies I know. By this I mean clothes I have had and worn for more than 15 years. My cleaning lady is happy to take a lot off my hands. So no wastage and no more buying throwaway pieces.


You have an Excelent system. I started buying Chanel in 2000 and even though I am very selective and don't buy every season, things still add up. 
My cleaning lady would look rather strange in Chanel though, those I sold on....


----------



## EmileH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652



I particularly love the jacket on you. It’s very flattering. The sweater is nice but the jacket is amazing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Lol I wish I had storage space and more chanel cardigans. I only have the one from ritz. Am hoping to get more but I balk at the prices for a sweater for some reason. 

The amazing Ricky sent me this pic of the rain coat from spring. I would love to try it but I can’t get it ... still on ban island from my other two jackets 

Has anyone seen it or tried it ? It’s a bit silly cos it’s a rain jacket and it costs 4900!  And no hood


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol I wish I had storage space and more chanel cardigans. I only have the one from ritz. Am hoping to get more but I balk at the prices for a sweater for some reason.
> 
> The amazing Ricky sent me this pic of the rain coat from spring. I would love to try it but I can’t get it ... still on ban island from my other two jackets
> 
> Has anyone seen it or tried it ? It’s a bit silly cos it’s a rain jacket and it costs 4900!  And no hood
> View attachment 4054085


Tried it for fun, as well as the plastic raincoat since my SM wanted to see me in those. I looked stupid. Like my 6-year old self back in school, overwhelmed by massive raincoats that were supposed to cover my school bag as well back then. 

A taller person might pull this look off better than I do, but neither do I think the logos are necessary, nor are the ruching or the uber boxy cut. Maybe if it was a classic shape without any details but a clean, simple cut. But this one's not for me.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Karenaellen said:


> The first flatters your lovely figure!





EmileH said:


> I particularly love the jacket on you. It’s very flattering. The sweater is nice but the jacket is amazing.



Thank you, both! I'll definitely keep the jacket. If this was from a recent/upcoming collection, I would absolutely grab it. This is the style and shape I've been trying to hunt down for a while and obviously something "out of trend" as I feel the last collections were packed with slightly boxy or straight jackets.


----------



## pigleto972001

pinkorchid20 said:


> Tried it for fun, as well as the plastic raincoat since my SM wanted to see me in those. I looked stupid. Like my 6-year old self back in school, overwhelmed by massive raincoats that were supposed to cover my school bag as well back then.
> 
> A taller person might pull this look off better than I do, but neither do I think the logos are necessary, nor are the ruching or the uber boxy cut. Maybe if it was a classic shape without any details but a clean, simple cut. But this one's not for me.



This is so helpful !!! I’m 5 8 so it could work on me but I feel the logos and maybe the boxyness don’t work in my favor haha. Plus there’s no hood so apparently I need to buy the plastic hat to go with it for another 1100. Haha.  Also agree that the black jacket is a good buy pinkorchid !


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> This is so helpful !!! I’m 5 8 so it could work on me but I feel the logos and maybe the boxyness don’t work in my favor haha. Plus there’s no hood so apparently I need to buy the plastic hat to go with it for another 1100. Haha.  Also agree that the black jacket is a good buy pinkorchid !


I'm a pretty conservative buyer when it comes to Chanel. Want to get as much use out of the pieces as possible, so gravitate towards more classic shapes and try to avoid falling for trend pieces. Think you can do better for 5k. And please, no plastic hats (although this could be a very refreshing look! Maybe combined with the clear plastic boots and one of this season's shorter tweed pants...)


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol I wish I had storage space and more chanel cardigans. I only have the one from ritz. Am hoping to get more but I balk at the prices for a sweater for some reason.
> 
> The amazing Ricky sent me this pic of the rain coat from spring. I would love to try it but I can’t get it ... still on ban island from my other two jackets
> 
> Has anyone seen it or tried it ? It’s a bit silly cos it’s a rain jacket and it costs 4900!  And no hood
> View attachment 4054085



Oh gosh, does this come in solid Navy also.  If so, I think I tried it bc I hated it but my SA is obsessed with it.  It looked horrendous on me but everything looks good on her.  I’m not a fan!


----------



## pigleto972001

Mrs.Z said:


> Oh gosh, does this come in solid Navy also.  If so, I think I tried it bc I hated it but my SA is obsessed with it.  It looked horrendous on me but everything looks good on her.  I’m not a fan!



Solid navy ?! Not sure. I just got a moncler navy rain jacket which prob means no for this chanel one. Think it is a trendy piece for sure.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652


The jacket looks great. Not a fan of the cardie on you. It doesn’t do justice to your great figure.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Lol I wish I had storage space and more chanel cardigans. I only have the one from ritz. Am hoping to get more but I balk at the prices for a sweater for some reason.
> 
> The amazing Ricky sent me this pic of the rain coat from spring. I would love to try it but I can’t get it ... still on ban island from my other two jackets
> 
> Has anyone seen it or tried it ? It’s a bit silly cos it’s a rain jacket and it costs 4900!  And no hood
> View attachment 4054085


I am getting quite a bit of wear from my Chanel rain jacket, but it has a hood and it was on sale.  I would not buy one without a hood.


----------



## gracekelly

I hate umbrellas so any rain coat has to have a hood!  @Karenaellen glad to hear your purchase was such a big success


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> The jacket looks great. Not a fan of the cardie on you. It doesn’t do justice to your great figure.


Thank you, gracekelly! Will try pinning the cardie with a brooch, it looks much better pulled together, so maybe I can recreate a more figure-hugging shape. The material is just lovely, would be sad to let it go (if the brooch trick won't work, I'll of course not force it).


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that a rain coat needs a hood.  I’m always running in and out without an umbrella so a hood is a must for me too


----------



## periogirl28

Over here we have a 3 month rainy monsoon season which has just started. I have looked at the clear plastic hats, boots, ballet flats and ponchos with amusement. There are simply not moving out of the stores as far as I can tell. Flaps, probably.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Finally wearing my Spring jacket to lunch in Paris


----------



## 911snowball

Perfect look- love how the shoes go with this jacket.  Paris... Chanel... enjoy!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Spring jacket to lunch in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055846



Soooooo stunning!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Spring jacket to lunch in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055846


Yay!


----------



## ladysarah

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652


I like both! And yes try pinning the top of the cardigan. I will try to post a photo of mine where I added a hook actually at the top which holds it in place for a more streamlined look. Let us know what you decide speaking from experience, buy the ONE you will wear the most.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Mrs.Z said:


> Finally wearing my Spring jacket to lunch in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055846


Just perfect!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ladysarah said:


> I like both! And yes try pinning the top of the cardigan. I will try to post a photo of mine where I added a hook actually at the top which holds it in place for a more streamlined look. Let us know what you decide speaking from experience, buy the ONE you will wear the most.


Thank you, Ladysarah! I guess I'd need to make the cardie work which should not be the purpose of any purchase. Hence, I think it will go back. Will definitely keep the black jacket. Would be interested in a photo of the hook placement nonetheless!


----------



## argcdg

The cruise jackets are pretty incredible. All that navy!!


----------



## argcdg

pinkorchid20 said:


> Would appreciate opinions on both of these jackets. Just scored these when browsing last week. Sorry for the mess, we will be moving soon and started packing already.
> View attachment 4053645
> View attachment 4053646
> View attachment 4053647
> View attachment 4053648
> View attachment 4053649
> View attachment 4053650
> View attachment 4053652


Love the top one!


----------



## periogirl28

argcdg said:


> The cruise jackets are pretty incredible. All that navy!!


Definitely some classics there.


----------



## Nancy Wong

2009 spring collection cardigan. I love the iconic four pockets style!


----------



## 911snowball

Love this classic style Nancy!  The brooch is the perfect addition to this iconic look- very elegant!


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> Love this classic style Nancy!  The brooch is the perfect addition to this iconic look- very elegant!



Thanks a lot snowball!


----------



## Genie27

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4056984
> 
> 
> 2009 spring collection cardigan. I love the iconic four pockets style!


This is very pretty on you. I like your collection of pieces - classic and youthful - they really suit you.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4056984
> 
> 
> 2009 spring collection cardigan. I love the iconic four pockets style!


Just lovely!!


----------



## Handbag1234

New spring jacket gets an outing.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Handbag1234 said:


> View attachment 4057539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New spring jacket gets an outing.



Wow love it! Can’t be better!


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4056984
> 
> 
> 2009 spring collection cardigan. I love the iconic four pockets style!


Love the brooch too!!! So cute.


----------



## bags to die for

I took some pictures of a client at cc (hope you don't mind if you're reading this)  but she looked amazing. The second jkt was 3 sizes too large but still!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






￼


----------



## Handbag1234

Nancy Wong said:


> Wow love it! Can’t be better!


Thank you Nancy. It’s proving to be a very useful jacket.


----------



## JadeFor3st

ms piggy said:


> And the ‘Larkie’ jacket kept me warm enough in the sudden cold spell on a business trip to Northern China (albeit needing a long overcoat on top for the outdoors). I did walk past a Chanel boutique in one of the Tier 2 cities which was really pretty at night fall.
> 
> View attachment 4028096
> View attachment 4028097
> View attachment 4028102
> View attachment 4028103




Love this on you, ms piggy.
What season is the ‘larkie’ jacket?


----------



## pigleto972001

Think it was act 1 fall 2017?


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Think it was act 1 fall 2017?


Yes, it was Act 1 (17B)


----------



## periogirl28

My cardigan this busy weekend. Paired with a t-shirt, Navy dress shorts and Chanel sandals.


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4059805
> View attachment 4059806
> 
> My cardigan this busy weekend. Paired with a t-shirt, Navy dress shorts and Chanel sandals.



Classical style! So beautiful!


----------



## Tykhe

Wearing a old Chanel jacket just back from the tailor. Had to modify it to fit my post pregnancy self. But happy it finally looks right again.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4059805
> View attachment 4059806
> 
> My cardigan this busy weekend. Paired with a t-shirt, Navy dress shorts and Chanel sandals.


Beautiful piece!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> Wearing a old Chanel jacket just back from the tailor. Had to modify it to fit my post pregnancy self. But happy it finally looks right again.


It looks absolutely wonderful! I like how you paired it.


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Beautiful piece!





Nancy Wong said:


> Classical style! So beautiful!



Thank you both dears! It was a sale find, a few years back.


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Wearing a old Chanel jacket just back from the tailor. Had to modify it to fit my post pregnancy self. But happy it finally looks right again.


Great outfit, suits you well!


----------



## ailoveresale

The Seoul LBJ to work today with current/elliot trousers, Vince shirt, and my new Gucci loafers [emoji6]


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> The Seoul LBJ to work today with current/elliot trousers, Vince shirt, and my new Gucci loafers [emoji6]
> View attachment 4060880


Love this look!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> The Seoul LBJ to work today with current/elliot trousers, Vince shirt, and my new Gucci loafers [emoji6]
> View attachment 4060880


Lovely casual outfit! I enjoy seeing real everyday outfits on this thread!


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> The Seoul LBJ to work today with current/elliot trousers, Vince shirt, and my new Gucci loafers [emoji6]
> View attachment 4060880



Seoul always looks great! Effortlessly chic look.


----------



## argcdg

I’m in Paris and by serendipity happened upon the matching skirt for my plaid spring jacket. I bought it. It’s a lot of plaid but always good to have the match, right?  Will probably wear them separately more than together but still.


----------



## argcdg

argcdg said:


> I’m in Paris and by serendipity happened upon the matching skirt for my plaid spring jacket. I bought it. It’s a lot of plaid but always good to have the match, right?  Will probably wear them separately more than together but still.


PS i have a job that does require a suit from time to time.


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> PS i have a job that does require a suit from time to time.



Lucky you then you can have a decent excuse to buy Chanel jackets! I wear uniform in work so I don’t really need it


----------



## 911snowball

argcdc, good move to have the skirt option to use together or separately!


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> argcdc, good move to have the skirt option to use together or separately!


Thank you, I needed some validation!  It felt sort of spur-of-the-moment to me but I figured the skirt is so much less expensive that it made sense to have the set.


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> The Seoul LBJ to work today with current/elliot trousers, Vince shirt, and my new Gucci loafers [emoji6]
> View attachment 4060880


I love this outfit and so jealous of the Seoul jacket!!! I ultimately decided the  saltzberg was too heavy for me but the Seoul will always be the perfect light classic jacket


----------



## 911snowball

I have been making a mental note to at least try on the coordinating pieces when I buy a jacket. I haven't always done that and I think that for work, having a suit is never a mistake.  The jackets are so expensive, sometimes my wallet is in pain after a jacket purchase and I always think I can "get it later" . When I bought the black robot, I did not get the skirt and I should have.  When I recently bought the white robot, I made sure to get the matching skirt.


----------



## EmileH

I agree. Always get the matching skirt if it looks good on. (Pass if the skirt is weird or unflattering.) it adds versatility to your wardrobe. By the way everyone this is Pbp. I had to change my user name for a security concern.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi Pbp ! Err I guess we have to call you something else 

I don’t wear suits so it’s rare for me to get the jacket and the skirt  I was thinking about the white cruise skirt if it made sale but now I am not sure i would wear it too much. Wearing a white skirt scares me !


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, when I wear my white cruise skirt, I plan to give up my beloved coffee and stick to water all day!  I can just see myself reaching for the phone and spilling on my lap or some other horrifying scenario....


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> Pigleto, when I wear my white cruise skirt, I plan to give up my beloved coffee and stick to water all day!  I can just see myself reaching for the phone and spilling on my lap or some other horrifying scenario....


Plastic apron.  I think you could also try the Chanel clear plastic raincoat for Spring.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi Pbp ! Err I guess we have to call you something else
> 
> I don’t wear suits so it’s rare for me to get the jacket and the skirt  I was thinking about the white cruise skirt if it made sale but now I am not sure i would wear it too much. Wearing a white skirt scares me !


I have a F/W suit (Rome) and a S/S suit (Robot).  While they don't see much action as a set, it is good to have a suit to pull out for a formal occasion.


----------



## EmileH

Pbp is ok for short. [emoji6]

The white suit is so spectacular together. It would be hard to pass up the skirt but if you really won’t wear it, then pass. I like the flexibility of having suits and separates. I use the skirts with sweaters or other non chanel jackets. It’s hard to accept lesser quality skirts once you take the plunge into chanel. But the skirt has to be flattering and useful on its own and not just with the jacket to get maximum use. It would be hard for me to wear a white skirt like that on its own. It’s just not me. So I could see passing on that one.  I passed on the Salzburg skirt (too short) and on the skirt to match my blue and black belted jacket (not flattering on). Otherwise I bought them when I could. It’s an easier decision when they are in the 1800-2000 range. When they start approaching the 2600-3000 range I start yo think twice.


----------



## pigleto972001

Agreed on the price. I liked the navy plaid act 1 skirt more than he jacket but I think it was 3900 and gulp  I do have the Sofia suit and Paris Rome suit. 

I barely use the white jacket bc it scares me to wear it and I’m a klutz so I can imagine the skirt  maybe if it goes for a good price one day 

Welcome back Pbp


----------



## nicole0612

EmileH said:


> I agree. Always get the matching skirt if it looks good on. (Pass if the skirt is weird or unflattering.) it adds versatility to your wardrobe. By the way everyone this is Pbp. I had to change my user name for a security concern.



PbP! So glad to see you! When GK commented during our discussion yesterday that your climate is good for F/W jackets I assumed you were a European member! Now it makes sense!  (I also love F/W! So useful for me! I also find the typical colors to be very well suited for professional attire.)


----------



## pigleto972001

Wishing I had gotten the Seoul black jacket [emoji38]...

Down here in the balmy south, I wear the jackets as outerwear. Recently when we had a cold spell though  I was surprised to find the Sofia was not quite warm enough in the wind ! Phoo!!


----------



## argcdg

EmileH said:


> I agree. Always get the matching skirt if it looks good on. (Pass if the skirt is weird or unflattering.) it adds versatility to your wardrobe. By the way everyone this is Pbp. I had to change my user name for a security concern.


Hi PbP! Missed you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hey ladies, my reselling buyer found a robot in Black for me but it is size 38. I wanted a size 36 but I am tempted to get this 38. Will it be too big? My size is usually in between 36-38. My measurement is 34, 28, 33. I am struggling...


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Hey ladies, my reselling buyer found a robot in Black for me but it is size 38. I wanted a size 36 but I am tempted to get this 38. Will it be too big? My size is usually in between 36-38. My measurement is 34, 28, 33. I am struggling...


The jacket has clean lines so you could prob get away with altering it down. Just my guess.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Hey ladies, my reselling buyer found a robot in Black for me but it is size 38. I wanted a size 36 but I am tempted to get this 38. Will it be too big? My size is usually in between 36-38. My measurement is 34, 28, 33. I am struggling...


The shoulders could be too big. I would wait


----------



## PrincessAF

ari said:


> Looking great ladies!
> I wore for the first time my cream act 1 jacket for work.
> View attachment 4025698



You look amazing! I just picked up the same if not similar jacket and am thinking how on earth I’d pull something as classy as this off. Go you!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> The shoulders could be too big. I would wait





periogirl28 said:


> The jacket has clean lines so you could prob get away with altering it down. Just my guess.



Thanks a lot. This 38 is asking for $3000. She said she will continue to search for a 36 for me.


----------



## JadeFor3st

pigleto972001 said:


> Think it was act 1 fall 2017? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> pinkorchid20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was Act 1 (17B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, pigleto and pinkorchid.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot. This 38 is asking for $3000. She said she will continue to search for a 36 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062134


I actually went up a size when I got this because I was very pregnant at the time. I am still wearing it now and it still looks good. I think the fit is pretty forgiving and boxy so no need to be fitted. It is a bit like a cardigan. I like to wear a sweater underneath so going up a size was actually a good idea.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> I actually went up a size when I got this because I was very pregnant at the time. I am still wearing it now and it still looks good. I think the fit is pretty forgiving and boxy so no need to be fitted. It is a bit like a cardigan. I like to wear a sweater underneath so going up a size was actually a good idea.



Thanks a lot! The jacket was sold in a few hours. So next time [emoji17]


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot! The jacket was sold in a few hours. So next time [emoji17]


Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.

Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.


----------



## luckylove

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.



I think it looks really cute on you! I tend to wear my cardigans quite a bit so for me, it will be in heavy rotation. In my boutique, these sold out quickly so I bought it at full price. If you think you will use it, I highly recommend buying!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.



I like the sleeves! It is a great color as well easy to wear everyday. Beautiful but you are right. It is a bit expensive.


----------



## Tykhe

luckylove said:


> I think it looks really cute on you! I tend to wear my cardigans quite a bit so for me, it will be in heavy rotation. In my boutique, these sold out quickly so I bought it at full price. If you think you will use it, I highly recommend buying!


How do you clean it? Send it to the dry cleaners or steam/rinse at home?


----------



## luckylove

Tykhe said:


> How do you clean it? Send it to the dry cleaners or steam/rinse at home?



I take it to the boutique and they send out to a specialized dry cleaner they trust. I haven't dry cleaned this particular cardi yet, but similar ones have come back in perfect shape.


----------



## Tykhe

luckylove said:


> I take it to the boutique and they send out to a specialized dry cleaner they trust. I haven't dry cleaned this particular cardi yet, but similar ones have come back in perfect shape.


Wow your boutique does that? Amazing lol.


----------



## argcdg

Definitely a lot of plaid but I kind of like it! Also like the plaid skirt with the black jacket from AW17.


----------



## pigleto972001

Uhm .... I kinda love this.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Uhm .... I kinda love this.
> 
> View attachment 4062722


I love the sleeves. Looks like armor lol.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Uhm .... I kinda love this.
> 
> View attachment 4062722



It’s not my style but cute on you, wear it open, cinch the waist more and pop that collar!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes the sleeves are not as bad as I thought   I don’t really need it. But I love it. Ah well . I tried on the yellow skirt from spring and I love it too !


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes the sleeves are not as bad as I thought   I don’t really need it. But I love it. Ah well . I tried on the yellow skirt from spring and I love it too !


Haha, it's different. But you know how I think about it  Tried the yellow suit as well and surprisingly liked it most of all the Spring/Summer pieces (yellow usually is a no go for my skin tone, even in summer). But I know I will tire of it quickly, so it's not an option.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.


I haven't seen this in real life and can't really see how it fits you. Might be the angle. But if you're questioning it already, this might not be your best buy, even on sale. Knit prices are steep this year.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.



I think it’s very cute. The sleeves are shorter and a bit flared? Might be good if it hits sale ! Their knits are so pretty but I balk at their price usually !


----------



## Allisonfaye

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.



I am not crazy about the sleeves. I think they are trendy and will date quickly.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot. This 38 is asking for $3000. She said she will continue to search for a 36 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062134


This one doesn't look like it is in great shape so I am glad you passed.


----------



## gracekelly

Allisonfaye said:


> I am not crazy about the sleeves. I think they are trendy and will date quickly.


That is an interesting point about the sleeves dating it, however I think they are a refreshing look and easy to wear.    I am so tired of cardies with such looonnngggg sleeves.  I just had the sleeves on a winter cardigan shortened because the absurd length, which was the design intention, was driving me crazy.  My tailor figured out a way to shorten the sleeve at the top because it could not be done at the bottom because of the cuff design.  Now I love it It certainly taught me not to buy anything with such long sleeves ever again.


----------



## Nancy Wong

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4062677
> View attachment 4062678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a lot of plaid but I kind of like it! Also like the plaid skirt with the black jacket from AW17.



The mix and match one in your first picture is a magic!


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.


I really like this one, if it has the chain link design. It comes in such lovely colours also. Only you can decide if it is worth it at retail or even sale price.


----------



## ms piggy

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4062677
> View attachment 4062678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a lot of plaid but I kind of like it! Also like the plaid skirt with the black jacket from AW17.



I absolutely love the skirt! The cut is youthful, very good choice indeed. Are there pockets?


----------



## argcdg

ms piggy said:


> I absolutely love the skirt! The cut is youthful, very good choice indeed. Are there pockets?


Thanks!  I'm actually not sure.  Will check when I'm home.  I don't think so though.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the black plaid skirt on you !!!! That would have been more my speed. The yellow snuck up on me


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the black plaid skirt on you !!!! That would have been more my speed. The yellow snuck up on me


Thanks!  After seeing the yellow on you, though, I have my eye on it for sale.  I really love the patterned skirts - somehow it's less of a commitment than a jacket because you can wear a solid color near your face.  I wear my airline ones all the time.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !! I think a few of them could be around for sale  I just couldn’t wait. Ugh it’s my impatience  I’ll wear it this weekend for my Mother’s Day dinner ! Seems the same colors could go with both skirts. Black white and navy


----------



## EmileH

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4062677
> View attachment 4062678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a lot of plaid but I kind of like it! Also like the plaid skirt with the black jacket from AW17.



Love how you mixed and matched this!


----------



## Pourquoipas

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4062677
> View attachment 4062678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a lot of plaid but I kind of like it! Also like the plaid skirt with the black jacket from AW17.



Twin on the black jacket and I love it with your plaid skirt!!!


----------



## ladysarah

Tykhe said:


> Aw. I am sure it will turn up again.
> 
> Btw what do you guys think of this sweater. My SA is trying very hard to sell it to me once sale hits but I dunno. I have enough of a headache worrying about dry cleaning my jackets. Don’t really want to take on a  knit item that will get dirty even faster. It is a cute shape though. Not sure if worth 2900 even with a 40% off. My sa has great taste though and I usually regret not getting something she advised me to.


I think I may have said that before, but I actually prefer Chanel cardigans to jackets. For my informal lifestyle they are much more wearable and very easy to maintain pristine. 

Cardigans can be hand washed, (or even machine washed) so they stay fresh forever. Jackets have to go for dry cleaning plus storing them properly is space consuming and can be a pain.  I saw the piece you mention and is lovely. What size was it at 40%off?


----------



## Tykhe

ladysarah said:


> I think I may have said that before, but I actually prefer Chanel cardigans to jackets. For my informal lifestyle they are much more wearable and very easy to maintain pristine.
> 
> Cardigans can be hand washed, (or even machine washed) so they stay fresh forever. Jackets have to go for dry cleaning plus storing them properly is space consuming and can be a pain.  I saw the piece you mention and is lovely. What size was it at 40%off?


Thanks for the input! I actually don’t remember the size. My sa just threw it on me while I was trying something else. She says it might or might not go in sale. The only reason it would is because if the trendy sleeves but she hasn’t received a final word yet.


----------



## gracekelly

Out to dinner last night with friends. I texted Amal Clooney and told her I was wearing this jacket so she could either wear hers and be my twin or wear something else.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night with friends. I texted Amal Clooney and told her I was wearing this jacket so she could either wear hers and be my twin or wear something else.


Ha ha! You look wonderful!


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks all.  Update:  She said she wanted to twin with me, but one of the kids spit up on her when she was ready to leave the house so she had to change.  She looked lovely as always


----------



## gracekelly

After a super warm day yesterday when we considered putting on the A/C it turned cloudy, foggy and cold today!  I was able to get a wear out of my Globe button jacket before putting it to sleep for the summer.

I am going to add some stock pictures that show the blue braid and a close up of the button.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like
Both jackets very much. Stand back Mrs Clooney


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I like
> Both jackets very much. Stand back Mrs Clooney


Thank you pigleto!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night with friends. I texted Amal Clooney and told her I was wearing this jacket so she could either wear hers and be my twin or wear something else.



You are fabulous!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a super warm day yesterday when we considered putting on the A/C it turned cloudy, foggy and cold today!  I was able to get a wear out of my Globe button jacket before putting it to sleep for the summer.
> 
> I am going to add some stock pictures that show the blue braid and a close up of the button.



I have always loved this one. This season is one of my favorites and totally underappreciated in my opinion.


----------



## kipp

nicole0612 said:


> I have always loved this one. This season is one of my favorites and totally underappreciated in my opinion.


Love this!!!  Which season is it?  Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a super warm day yesterday when we considered putting on the A/C it turned cloudy, foggy and cold today!  I was able to get a wear out of my Globe button jacket before putting it to sleep for the summer.
> 
> I am going to add some stock pictures that show the blue braid and a close up of the button.



I have the sleeveless dress which matches your jacket and I do love those buttons. You look great!


----------



## nicole0612

kipp said:


> Love this!!!  Which season is it?  Thanks!



2013 Fall! Dark and chic!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> You are fabulous!


Not really, but I'm trying lol!


nicole0612 said:


> I have always loved this one. This season is one of my favorites and totally underappreciated in my opinion.


I agree it was a good season and I loved the entire theme of the world globe.


periogirl28 said:


> I have the sleeveless dress which matches your jacket and I do love those buttons. You look great!


Thanks and would love to see the dress.  I knew about it, but have never seen it.  I bet it is another forever piece.


----------



## gracekelly

kipp said:


> Love this!!!  Which season is it?  Thanks!


Fall 2013-14  They called it `13K  The fashion show is still online.


----------



## kipp

Thanks gracekelly and nicole0612! Just looked at the show---fabulous!


----------



## Genie27

Here’s the closeup of one of the jackets from that show. It sparkles in the sun. GK you inspired me to wear it today.  It’s still cold here so it’s perfect for spring/fall days.


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the closeup of one of the jackets from that show. It sparkles in the sun. GK you inspired me to wear it today.  It’s still cold here so it’s perfect for spring/fall days.


Great look! The scarf is just perfect with it!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Has anyone tried this jacket/dress?  I think it's pretty.


----------



## pasha

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night with friends. I texted Amal Clooney and told her I was wearing this jacket so she could either wear hers and be my twin or wear something else.



LOVE this look !


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> Has anyone tried this jacket/dress?  I think it's pretty.



Have not but agree, looks pretty ! Very flattering.


----------



## periogirl28

Karenaellen said:


> Has anyone tried this jacket/dress?  I think it's pretty.


This is beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

@gracekelly @Genie27 
So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


Agree this is beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Agree this is beautiful!


Thank you so much! I have a friend (guy) to wears the matching jacket beautifully. I opted for the dress instead. Had to get it bec I tend to travel a bit n the buttons got me!  
@jdckat Thank you for the like!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much! I have a friend (guy) to wears the matching jacket beautifully. I opted for the dress instead. Had to get it bec I tend to travel a bit n the buttons got me!
> @jdckat Thank you for the like!


Must be pretty rare. Haven‘t seen it so far, not even on resale sites. Would have fallen for it and it looks like a perfect hassle-free travel and business dress. Consider yourself lucky for having it in your collection!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Must be pretty rare. Haven‘t seen it so far, not even on resale sites. Would have fallen for it and it looks like a perfect hassle-free travel and business dress. Consider yourself lucky for having it in your collection!


Oh I see. Yes it was a no-brainer as I loved the trim, the buttons and it was a perfect fit straight from the boutique. Thanks!


----------



## argcdg

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


Love this!!


----------



## periogirl28

argcdg said:


> Love this!!


Thank you, too kind! I was replying to a post so my dress doesn't really belong in this jacket thread.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


Such a beautiful dress!  Congrats!Wish I had seen it to purchase!  The buttons and the blue braid make the jacket and dress for me. So easy to wear blue accessories with them.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, too kind! I was replying to a post so my dress doesn't really belong in this jacket thread.


Sure it does because it goes with my jacket


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Sure it does because it goes with my jacket


----------



## Nancy Wong

Does anyone has this set? Any mod pictures?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4067497
> 
> 
> Does anyone has this set? Any mod pictures?



Found the mod pictures from Instagram but when I got back to the seller it was already gone


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!



I love how you styled this! What a great idea to increase the versatility of a sleeveless dress.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I wonder if I am a size 36 or 38 for Chanel skirt. My waist is 29” and hip is 33”. Jeans size is 27. Thanks a lot!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I wonder if I am a size 36 or 38 for Chanel skirt. My waist is 29” and hip is 33”. Jeans size is 27. Thanks a lot!



Probably 38 and need to taper the hip. I am 27.5-28” waist and 33” hip and I either need 38 and taper the hip or sometimes can get away with 36 and let out the waist. Chanel 36 is usually about 26-27” waist. Some collections run bigger though and 36 is fine.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


That's so funny! I have got the exact same dress. (I seem to have a couple of your coats too... scary) I see you choose to wear it with a long sleeve top underneath. I may try that as I did find the dress quite substantial, but sleeveless. I sometimes wear it with long long cashmere gloves, but I wish I'd gotten the jacket when it was out.


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> Probably 38 and need to taper the hip. I am 27.5-28” waist and 33” hip and I either need 38 and taper the hip or sometimes can get away with 36 and let out the waist. Chanel 36 is usually about 26-27” waist. Some collections run bigger though and 36 is fine.



Thanks Nicole! My personal buyer found a black robot skirt for me but in 36. So I think I will let it go. Thanks a lot!


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> That's so funny! I have got the exact same dress. (I seem to have a couple of your coats too... scary) I see you choose to wear it with a long sleeve top underneath. I may try that as I did find the dress quite substantial, but sleeveless. I sometimes wear it with long long cashmere gloves, but I wish I'd gotten the jacket when it was out.



Please show us some mod shots, I only ever seem to see you in jeans. Chanel RTW is very wearable so get it on girl (I know that sounds weird but lots of designer stuff is not always easy to wear).


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!



You always look like a doll (in the nicest possible way - my father always called my mother 'Doll'). 

Really liking the look of the pieces from this line and am enjoying the beautiful spectacle of all you ladies in Chanel. I think my Chanel days are behind me, I've fallen out of 'the loop'.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the closeup of one of the jackets from that show. It sparkles in the sun. GK you inspired me to wear it today.  It’s still cold here so it’s perfect for spring/fall days.



I know I said it before but this is just so wonderful, a jacket made for you in mind


----------



## papertiger

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4065009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner last night with friends. I texted Amal Clooney and told her I was wearing this jacket so she could either wear hers and be my twin or wear something else.



Move over Amal!. In the same room, all eyes would be on you, so chic


----------



## periogirl28

papertiger said:


> You always look like a doll (in the nicest possible way - my father always called my mother 'Doll').
> 
> Really liking the look of the pieces from this line and am enjoying the beautiful spectacle of all you ladies in Chanel. I think my Chanel days are behind me, I've fallen out of 'the loop'.


Thank you I do take it as a compliment. Being small I guess am doll-like anyway!


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> That's so funny! I have got the exact same dress. (I seem to have a couple of your coats too... scary) I see you choose to wear it with a long sleeve top underneath. I may try that as I did find the dress quite substantial, but sleeveless. I sometimes wear it with long long cashmere gloves, but I wish I'd gotten the jacket when it was out.


Wow what are the chances! I got this dress at New Bond St so maybe they did an order  on these. It is super thick Tweed so I do tend to wear a light wool sweater under it. This one is a forest green. I thought it was very tough to be comfortable in the dress and jacket, it would have made me feel rather constricted.


----------



## chanel76

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4067497
> 
> 
> Does anyone has this set? Any mod pictures?


If you’re looking to get these 2 pieces to wear as a suit, you’ll want to be careful about the skirt as the skirt comes in 2 different fabrics. 

The jacket and the skirt in the photo above are different fabrics. The jacket only comes in the fabric with the plastic like threads woven in.


----------



## pigleto972001

The skirt def is a different fabric than the jacket. Buyer beware. I feel like I don’t even recognize it as either of the two fabrics ...


----------



## chanel76

pigleto972001 said:


> The skirt def is a different fabric than the jacket. Buyer beware. I feel like I don’t even recognize it as either of the two fabrics ...


@pigleto972001 , I’ve seen the skirt in both fabrics and the one in the photo does look authentic. It’s just that if one is looking to get a suit, then this set may not be ideal. The non-plastic one is a cooler white. They’d work as separates.


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks Nicole! My personal buyer found a black robot skirt for me but in 36. So I think I will let it go. Thanks a lot!


I have this skirt and had to get the waist let out.  I was first told it could not be done because the waistband is quite thick and reinforced, but I got a second opinion and the waist was let out to 27.5", though they said that was the absolute max. The waist is about 26 to 26.5 inches for the Robot in size 36.


----------



## pigleto972001

chanel76 said:


> @pigleto972001 , I’ve seen the skirt in both fabrics and the one in the photo does look authentic. It’s just that if one is looking to get a suit, then this set may not be ideal. The non-plastic one is a cooler white. They’d work as separates.



Cool! Thanks for clarifying. I had not seen the other one


----------



## ailoveresale

Please indulge some “how to wear” photos! From the weekend and from today, navy airline jacket and Seoul LBJ


----------



## Nancy Wong

chanel76 said:


> If you’re looking to get these 2 pieces to wear as a suit, you’ll want to be careful about the skirt as the skirt comes in 2 different fabrics.
> 
> The jacket and the skirt in the photo above are different fabrics. The jacket only comes in the fabric with the plastic like threads woven in.



Very good observation! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> I have this skirt and had to get the waist let out.  I was first told it could not be done because the waistband is quite thick and reinforced, but I got a second opinion and the waist was let out to 27.5", though they said that was the absolute max. The waist is about 26 to 26.5 inches for the Robot in size 36.



Then your robot jacket is 34 with a 36 skirt. I think I will need 36 jacket with 38 or even 40 skirt.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> Then your robot jacket is 34 with a 36 skirt. I think I will need 36 jacket with 38 or even 40 skirt.


For Robot: I have a 38 skirt let out at the waist and a 38 jacket that I had substantially tailored down.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Ladies, I need your opinions again... 
I am more a jeans woman but I think it will be a good idea to start wearing skirts as I started to build up my jacket collection. I come across these two skirts and I am not sure which one should I go for. The 2nd one is navy and white.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions again...
> I am more a jeans woman but I think it will be a good idea to start wearing skirts as I started to build up my jacket collection. I come across these two skirts and I am not sure which one should I go for. The 2nd one is navy and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068455
> View attachment 4068456
> View attachment 4068457
> View attachment 4068458
> View attachment 4068459


Depends on the style and cut you feel most comfortable with. High-waist vs. low-waist, fully lined, heavy vs. light material etc.? I had the navy skirt in a coral red (think it's from 2008) and I never really liked the cut on me, it was just a bit off. The first skirt looks a bit heavy - if I were you, I'd go for a cotton blend. Think that should work better in your climate. Could you send either one of those back just to try it out at home?


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions again...
> I am more a jeans woman but I think it will be a good idea to start wearing skirts as I started to build up my jacket collection. I come across these two skirts and I am not sure which one should I go for. The 2nd one is navy and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068455
> View attachment 4068456
> View attachment 4068457
> View attachment 4068458
> View attachment 4068459


You are in the wrong thread.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> Please indulge some “how to wear” photos! From the weekend and from today, navy airline jacket and Seoul LBJ
> 
> View attachment 4068310
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068311


Love both outfits! You manage to pair your Chanels perfectly with more casual pieces. Thanks for sharing and inspiring!


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4066585
> View attachment 4066586
> @gracekelly @Genie27
> So honoured to have a piece from the same collection as you ladies. Globetrotter’s buttons!


I have the same dress in the black blue and also in the grey.  I wore it with this blue jacket recently.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> You are in the wrong thread.



Sorry!


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Wow what are the chances! I got this dress at New Bond St so maybe they did an order  on these. It is super thick Tweed so I do tend to wear a light wool sweater under it. This one is a forest green. I thought it was very tough to be comfortable in the dress and jacket, it would have made me feel rather constricted.


I also got mine from Bond Street, but actually it's a deep blue with black, so no green. I tried the jacket on which was available at the time, but I found it very heavy and I prefer bracelet sleeves. Now I wear the dress with denim jackets and is less matcha matchy. I will see if I can get some photos on my blog. I haven't worn it recently, but will do now.


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4068496
> 
> I have the same dress in the black blue and also in the grey.  I wore it with this blue jacket recently.


My twin!


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> I also got mine from Bond Street, but actually it's a deep blue with black, so no green. I tried the jacket on which was available at the time, but I found it very heavy and I prefer bracelet sleeves. Now I wear the dress with denim jackets and is less matcha matchy. I will see if I can get some photos on my blog. I haven't worn it recently, but will do now.


Yes I meant my sweater is forest green to complement the dress. I like the purple trim on the black dress. I think the whole thing goes nicely.


----------



## ailoveresale

pinkorchid20 said:


> Love both outfits! You manage to pair your Chanels perfectly with more casual pieces. Thanks for sharing and inspiring!



Thank you! [emoji847]


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I also got mine from Bond Street, but actually it's a deep blue with black, so no green. I tried the jacket on which was available at the time, but I found it very heavy and I prefer bracelet sleeves. Now I wear the dress with denim jackets and is less matcha matchy. I will see if I can get some photos on my blog. I haven't worn it recently, but will do now.


Yes it is not a light weight jacket, however the weird thing is that it feels heavier on the hanger than when you put it on.  I did extensive tailoring to it and shortened the sleeves, tapered the sides, raised the neck via the back seam  and put in shoulder pads because I felt the shoulders needed more support and I don't have coat hanger model shoulders lol!  I defintitely think that wearing it with the dress might make you feel like Nanook of the North and too bulky.  It isn't dressy IMO which is a big plus and makes it easy to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4068496
> 
> I have the same dress in the black blue and also in the grey.  I wore it with this blue jacket recently.


Looks fabulous!


----------



## smileygirl

gracekelly said:


> Looks fabulous!


Thanks


----------



## nicole0612

@ehy12's jacket on Chloe Sevigny, as photographed for the Hollywood Reporter's Cannes feature.
Inspiration for how to wear our jackets VERY casually!


----------



## pigleto972001

Awesome. I could not pull that off!  it’s such a happy colored tweed !!!


----------



## gracekelly

Calisnoopy always posted pix of her Chanel jacket with a  fun tee shirt.


----------



## Antonia

Chloe S. always takes fashion risks and seems to pull it off.  Not everyone can do that!


----------



## ari

Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me. 
We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️




The cruise outfit 


It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️



OMG! You rock all of these! I couldn’t really choose the one I love the most!!! And your shoes, purse, your figure everything!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


OMG, dear Ari, this is not banal - it's stunning!
I missed your lovely looks - you always inspire me to dress up more, otherwise I wear very casual items.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️



You look amazing in everything!


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions again...
> I am more a jeans woman but I think it will be a good idea to start wearing skirts as I started to build up my jacket collection. I come across these two skirts and I am not sure which one should I go for. The 2nd one is navy and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068455
> View attachment 4068456
> View attachment 4068457
> View attachment 4068458
> View attachment 4068459


What tops do you plan to wear with?


Nancy Wong said:


> OMG! You rock all of these! I couldn’t really choose the one I love the most!!! And your shoes, purse, your figure everything!



Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me 
I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
I have great difficulties pulling it off
It looks awful like a suit 


And awful with jeans


Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot 


Completely different look!
I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?


----------



## ari

Genie27 said:


> OMG, dear Ari, this is not banal - it's stunning!
> I missed your lovely looks - you always inspire me to dress up more, otherwise I wear very casual items.


Thank you Dearest Genie!  I have been lurking lately, watching your lovely pictures and following your interesting discussions, but I was kind of busy during the day, not feeling like writing [emoji847]


Mrs.Z said:


> You look amazing in everything!



Thank you Mrs.Z,  you are very kind, but that’s not true [emoji847]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi Ari! I think I will give up the skirts as I am not tall enough to look good in skirts 


Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me 
I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
I have great difficulties pulling it off
It looks awful like a suit 
View attachment 4071053

And awful with jeans
View attachment 4071055

Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot 
View attachment 4071056

Completely different look!
I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?[/QUOTE]

I agree with you that the robot suits are not your best look but the robot jacket with jeans is still great!


----------



## ari

And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit


And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️


----------



## Mrs.Z

I passed on the Robot but when I tried on the white version, my SA pulled in the back to give it more shape and I recall it looked much better.  Just a thought.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
> The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit
> View attachment 4071074
> 
> And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071076



Your outfits keep my eyes busy! So stylish and chic and elegant!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ari said:


> And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
> The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit
> View attachment 4071074
> 
> And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071076



Love!  I just bought the Denim Jacket Monday, I will try to take a decent mod shot....I’m obsessed with it, it’s so cute and looks fab on you!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


Beautiful!


----------



## kipp

ari said:


> What tops do you plan to wear with?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me
> I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
> I have great difficulties pulling it off
> It looks awful like a suit
> View attachment 4071053
> 
> And awful with jeans
> View attachment 4071055
> 
> Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
> Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot
> View attachment 4071056
> 
> Completely different look!
> I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?



Ari, completely disagree that the Robot is awful on you.  I agree that as a suit it isn't quite as spectacular as your other options but it still looks nice.  And with jeans,  IMO it looks great on you !


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


I was looking at these again to see which would be my favourite, but I can't pick. I love all the little details in each look. Well done!! 

I agree - the robot does not compare well to these, but it's still a lovely suit. Maybe the skirt needs to be shorter/top tucked in? The same vertical proportions in the cream Ritz work so much better.


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> Hi Ari! I think I will give up the skirts as I am not tall enough to look good in skirts
> 
> Nancy, you don’t need to be taller to wear skirts! Just find the right one!
> Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me
> I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
> I have great difficulties pulling it off
> It looks awful like a suit
> View attachment 4071053
> 
> And awful with jeans
> View attachment 4071055
> 
> Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
> Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot
> View attachment 4071056
> 
> Completely different look!
> I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?



I agree with you that the robot suits are not your best look but the robot jacket with jeans is still great![/QUOTE]
Thank you! But I think it’s not good combination for jeans, it ends at a wrong place ‍♀️


Mrs.Z said:


> I passed on the Robot but when I tried on the white version, my SA pulled in the back to give it more shape and I recall it looked much better.  Just a thought.


It’s not that is wide on me, I think it’s the placement of the pockets. 


Nancy Wong said:


> Your outfits keep my eyes busy! So stylish and chic and elegant!


Thank you Nancy! 


Mrs.Z said:


> Love!  I just bought the Denim Jacket Monday, I will try to take a decent mod shot....I’m obsessed with it, it’s so cute and looks fab on you!


Oh, really! Great! I wouldn’t have tried it if PQP didn’t tell me about it! And then my SA told me that’s very youthful look so that did it  it totally not my style but it is very special and cute! The things Chanel can do ! I also never wore leather biker jacket until I got one from Chanel  please do post pictures! I think it will look great with a romantic silk dress, but that’s something I don’t have either. Hope Chanel would make one at a reasonable price! 


Karenaellen said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you Karenaellen!


----------



## Nancy Wong

This is my latest purchase. Please wait for my mod pictures later!


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4071117
> 
> This is my latest purchase. Please wait for my mod pictures later!



Congrats Nancy! This is a very classic jacket! Love it ! Can’t wait for the modeling pictures!


----------



## ari

kipp said:


> Ari, completely disagree that the Robot is awful on you.  I agree that as a suit it isn't quite as spectacular as your other options but it still looks nice.  And with jeans,  IMO it looks great on you !


Thank you Kipp! [emoji848]


Genie27 said:


> I was looking at these again to see which would be my favourite, but I can't pick. I love all the little details in each look. Well done!!
> 
> I agree - the robot does not compare well to these, but it's still a lovely suit. Maybe the skirt needs to be shorter/top tucked in? The same vertical proportions in the cream Ritz work so much better.



Thank you Genie ! It quite different than the Cosmopolite, it is less structured and a bit straight. But definitely the blouse needs to be tucked in! You are right! Problem is that the waist is so tight that emphasizes the tummy [emoji16]
I need to take it to the seamstress!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ari said:


> And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
> The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit
> View attachment 4071074
> 
> And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071076


Love both looks!


----------



## argcdg

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


Beautiful looks, all of them!  I especially love the ecru suit on you.


----------



## argcdg

ari said:


> What tops do you plan to wear with?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me
> I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
> I have great difficulties pulling it off
> It looks awful like a suit
> View attachment 4071053
> 
> And awful with jeans
> View attachment 4071055
> 
> Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
> Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot
> View attachment 4071056
> 
> Completely different look!
> I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?


Nothing could ever look awful on you, but I agree that this is a tricky length of jacket.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I'm wearing my Robot today.  My work uniform is Chanel jacket with a fun tee and jeans.  I had my Robot altered twice to try to make it more fitted, but it is stubbornly slouchy.  It's the intended shape, more like a cardi than a fitted jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Gosh I love my Robot. I like the pockets where they are and don’t feel like it is slouchy on me at all.  It isn’t a stiff fabric, but doesn’t feel like a knit to me.


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️



Totally with you on not going to casual. That would feel unprofessional . I love every look to bits. 
I tuck my tops and start to embrace my tummy most of the days[emoji28]
About the robot you shouldn’t be to critical about the fit. It looks so nice and laid back in movement. I even regret to have the skirt of the white robot shortened. I got the black skirt later and prefer it longer and flowy now. 
The denim jacket is the chicest way to go denim. I’d love to get it too and cropped jackets are really easy with skirts. Can’t count on spousal support though on this sort of youthful items [emoji6][emoji36]


----------



## pigleto972001

Ari, looking elegant as always. The robot looks nice too !!!  I wasn’t crazy about the shoulders on me and it ran small on me. Ah well 

Ricky has one blue plaid act 1 jacket left in a 42 and he has quite a few ecru cruise jackets left in a few sizes


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Hi dearest ladies [emoji136]‍♀️For me is very difficult to pull of this casual outfits. I’m also at a certain age that it might look grotesque on me.
> We are having a nice proper spring, and I’m at work so it gives me a chance to wear my suits ‍♀️
> View attachment 4070998
> View attachment 4070999
> View attachment 4071002
> 
> The cruise outfit
> View attachment 4071008
> 
> It is kind of banality but it works for me ‍♀️


Ari, I enjoyed all of the looks you posted.
All fabulous, love to see the mod shots of current season and highly coveted pieces etc - however I think I love the Airlines suit on you best!!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions again...
> I am more a jeans woman but I think it will be a good idea to start wearing skirts as I started to build up my jacket collection. I come across these two skirts and I am not sure which one should I go for. The 2nd one is navy and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068455
> View attachment 4068456
> View attachment 4068457
> View attachment 4068458
> View attachment 4068459



I love the second one. That style came in red too. Very cute!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I'm wearing my Robot today.  My work uniform is Chanel jacket with a fun tee and jeans.  I had my Robot altered twice to try to make it more fitted, but it is stubbornly slouchy.  It's the intended shape, more like a cardi than a fitted jacket.





gracekelly said:


> Gosh I love my Robot. I like the pockets where they are and don’t feel like it is slouchy on me at all.  It isn’t a stiff fabric, but doesn’t feel like a knit to me.



Totally love the slouchiness on the robot!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Denim jacket


----------



## chaneljewel

Ari, you look lovely in every single outfit.  You truly know how to style the pieces together.  Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> What tops do you plan to wear with?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me
> I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
> I have great difficulties pulling it off
> It looks awful like a suit
> View attachment 4071053
> 
> And awful with jeans
> View attachment 4071055
> 
> Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
> Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot
> View attachment 4071056
> 
> Completely different look!
> I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?


You look lovely in every single picture.  There is nothing wrong with the Robot.  I would suggest not wearing it as a suit and keep them as separates.  Your casual looks are perfection and I don't know why you think you are having a problem.  IMHO the problem is with the rest of the world looking disheveled and slovenly most of the time,  I do understand what you mean about age and casual looks.  There does come a point when what we are seeing in fashion magazines or on bloggers is no longer the right look for us.  Many times we have been there and done that in our younger years and it doesn't work for us now, nor should it.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Denim jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071245


Very cute!


----------



## periogirl28

@ari  Always great to see you back and love how you style your Chanel. Honoured also to be twins on some jackets. I have yet to wear my Lavender jacket.  I am very intrigued about the pocket placement of the Robot, now that you mention it.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> I'm wearing my Robot today.  My work uniform is Chanel jacket with a fun tee and jeans.  I had my Robot altered twice to try to make it more fitted, but it is stubbornly slouchy.  It's the intended shape, more like a cardi than a fitted jacket.


Karenaellen, the robot looks great on you, it looks longer, mine is 38 also [emoji15] maybe the angle of the photo? 


gracekelly said:


> Gosh I love my Robot. I like the pockets where they are and don’t feel like it is slouchy on me at all.  It isn’t a stiff fabric, but doesn’t feel like a knit to me.


It looks great on you Gracekelly! It’s a good idea to have one color under, like the black on you! 


Pourquoipas said:


> Totally with you on not going to casual. That would feel unprofessional . I love every look to bits.
> I tuck my tops and start to embrace my tummy most of the days[emoji28]
> About the robot you shouldn’t be to critical about the fit. It looks so nice and laid back in movement. I even regret to have the skirt of the white robot shortened. I got the black skirt later and prefer it longer and flowy now.
> The denim jacket is the chicest way to go denim. I’d love to get it too and cropped jackets are really easy with skirts. Can’t count on spousal support though on this sort of youthful items [emoji6][emoji36]


[emoji23][emoji23] thank you dear PQP. When my husband saw the jacket was a bit disappointed but when I put it on he liked it to my surprise. 


pigleto972001 said:


> Ari, looking elegant as always. The robot looks nice too !!!  I wasn’t crazy about the shoulders on me and it ran small on me. Ah well
> 
> Ricky has one blue plaid act 1 jacket left in a 42 and he has quite a few ecru cruise jackets left in a few sizes


Thank you Pigleto! 


nicole0612 said:


> Ari, I enjoyed all of the looks you posted.
> All fabulous, love to see the mod shots of current season and highly coveted pieces etc - however I think I love the Airlines suit on you best!!


Thank you Nicole! The airline suit is very special, I was lucky to find the skirt on sale. 


Mrs.Z said:


> Denim jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071245


Mrs. Z gorgeous! I’d love to try it with long silk dress for vacation! 


chaneljewel said:


> Ari, you look lovely in every single outfit.  You truly know how to style the pieces together.  Thanks for all the photos!


chaneljewel, thank you for the great compliment!


gracekelly said:


> You look lovely in every single picture.  There is nothing wrong with the Robot.  I would suggest not wearing it as a suit and keep them as separates.  Your casual looks are perfection and I don't know why you think you are having a problem.  IMHO the problem is with the rest of the world looking disheveled and slovenly most of the time,  I do understand what you mean about age and casual looks.  There does come a point when what we are seeing in fashion magazines or on bloggers is no longer the right look for us.  Many times we have been there and done that in our younger years and it doesn't work for us now, nor should it.



Exactly!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> @ari  Always great to see you back and love how you style your Chanel. Honoured also to be twins on some jackets. I have yet to wear my Lavender jacket.  I am very intrigued about the pocket placement of the Robot, now that you mention it.



Thank you Periogirl! Please post picture of you wearing the Lavender jacket! The color is a bit difficult to combine. It needs bright white, cream is not good with it.  I remember you thinking of wearing it with gray. Sadly I don’t have any clear gray that goes with it. Pink and light blue are too sweet with it.


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> Love both looks!


Karenaellen, thank you [emoji120] 


argcdg said:


> Beautiful looks, all of them!  I especially love the ecru suit on you.





argcdg said:


> Nothing could ever look awful on you, but I agree that this is a tricky length of jacket.



Thank you argcdg!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Thank you Periogirl! Please post picture of you wearing the Lavender jacket! The color is a bit difficult to combine. It needs bright white, cream is not good with it.  I remember you thinking of wearing it with gray. Sadly I don’t have any clear gray that goes with it. Pink and light blue are too sweet with it.



I think pale pink or dirty pink will be great with that.


----------



## suziez

Karenaellen said:


> I'm wearing my Robot today.  My work uniform is Chanel jacket with a fun tee and jeans.  I had my Robot altered twice to try to make it more fitted, but it is stubbornly slouchy.  It's the intended shape, more like a cardi than a fitted jacket.


Love how this works.  I have this in black and have only worn it with jeans.  I like the look


----------



## suziez

gracekelly said:


> Gosh I love my Robot. I like the pockets where they are and don’t feel like it is slouchy on me at all.  It isn’t a stiff fabric, but doesn’t feel like a knit to me.


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you Periogirl! Please post picture of you wearing the Lavender jacket! The color is a bit difficult to combine. It needs bright white, cream is not good with it.  I remember you thinking of wearing it with gray. Sadly I don’t have any clear gray that goes with it. Pink and light blue are too sweet with it.


Yes I was thinking white t shirt, grey wool shorts when I find those in the mess of my unpacking. Might also try a Navy skirt with an old Lavender Hermes knit top. In the middle of a big move right now, so expecting a few weeks of tidying up first!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
> The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit
> View attachment 4071074
> 
> And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071076


Could you try a pale silver with the lavender?  I have been meaning to try silver with the ecru. I love the stripes with the ecru and that had not occurred to me before. I will try that!


----------



## ladysarah

You look spectacular!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> What tops do you plan to wear with?
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind compliment Nancy!  Not all suits are nice on me
> I know you are debating the robot jacket, right?
> I have great difficulties pulling it off
> It looks awful like a suit
> View attachment 4071053
> 
> And awful with jeans
> View attachment 4071055
> 
> Maybe I should reposition the pockets Lower?
> Compare it with the cream fringe jacket with jeans, which is again kind of loose shape as the robot
> View attachment 4071056
> 
> Completely different look!
> I don’t understand what is wrong with the robot?





ari said:


> And I have 3 adventurous purchases today share ‍♀️
> The lavender suit, with this colorful skirt to tone it down a bit
> View attachment 4071074
> 
> And the jean jacket that PQP drew my attention to ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071076


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Gosh I love my Robot. I like the pockets where they are and don’t feel like it is slouchy on me at all.  It isn’t a stiff fabric, but doesn’t feel like a knit to me.


You have a beautiful ( and fairly extensive ! ) Chanel jacket collection. Do you know how many there are in total?


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> You have a beautiful ( and fairly extensive ! ) Chanel jacket collection. Do you know how many there are in total?


Thank  you! I am asked this all the time.  I won't embarrass myself on a public forum so let's just say quite a few and I have been collecting them for a long time.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Thank  you! I am asked this all the time.  I won't embarrass myself on a public forum so let's just say quite a few and I have been collecting them for a long time.


No need for embarrassment, after all this is the place for Chanel jackets aficionados. I follow larkie on Instagram, she has a wonderful collection of over one hundred. I will try and post the link because other forum readers maybe interested. I am afraid, I am not a collector and only currently own two. That doesn't mean I cannot admire, appreciate and learn from the large collections . However i can understand you may not be comfortable spilling the beans...


----------



## kipp

ladysarah said:


> No need for embarrassment, after all this is the place for Chanel jackets aficionados. I follow larkie on Instagram, she has a wonderful collection of over one hundred. I will try and post the link because other forum readers maybe interested. I am afraid, I am not a collector and only currently own two. That doesn't mean I cannot admire, appreciate and learn from the large collections . However i can understand you may not be comfortable spilling the beans...


 
ladysarah, I would love to know the instagram link for larkie.  I can't find her.  Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

https://www.instagram.com/thechaneljacketdiaries/


----------



## kipp

gracekelly said:


> https://www.instagram.com/thechaneljacketdiaries/


Thank you!


----------



## gracekelly

Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs



You always have good stuff on! So Elegant and beautiful!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> You always have good stuff on! So Elegant and beautiful!


Thank you Nancy you're are very kind and sweet!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs


This is the prettiest Chanel jacket I have ever seen.....and it suits you beautifully.


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> You always have good stuff on! So Elegant and beautiful!


Good grief how chic is this! You look marvellous!


----------



## gracekelly

Dextersmom said:


> This is the prettiest Chanel jacket I have ever seen.....and it suits you beautifully.


Thank you!  


periogirl28 said:


> Good grief how chic is this! You look marvellous!


You are so sweet!
I am having trouble fitting through the doorway now because my head is so swelled lol!  As you can see I tend to keep things pretty simple as that is what works best for me.


----------



## wantitneedit

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs


GK, Spectacular!!!!  Please id your bracelet and blouse/tshirt? I love that you dress up to go to dinner. I was recently at a very expensive, per head, restaurant, and nearly every patron was wearing jeans.  I think i am old school.  If i am to bother with facing crowds and parking, i am going to dress up!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

wantitneedit said:


> GK, Spectacular!!!!  Please id your bracelet and blouse/tshirt? I love that you dress up to go to dinner. I was recently at a very expensive, per head, restaurant, and nearly every patron was wearing jeans.  I think i am old school.  If i am to bother with facing crowds and parking, i am going to dress up!!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!
> 
> You are so sweet!
> I am having trouble fitting through the doorway now because my head is so swelled lol!  As you can see I tend to keep things pretty simple as that is what works best for me.


I totally applaud keeping it simple and dressing well for dinner. It makes the occasion so much more special for you and those around you.


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs



Great classic look Gracekelly!


----------



## ailoveresale

Dinner meeting attire: Seoul LBJ with splendid track pants and louboutin platforms


----------



## suziez

ailoveresale said:


> Dinner meeting attire: Seoul LBJ with splendid track pants and louboutin platforms
> 
> View attachment 4077890


I love how you can mix different price points and it looks fabulous.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs


you look lovely! Those classic Chanel pieces are so hard to get. Are the cuffs removable? I adore those Chanel jackets  with removable collars and cuffs....


----------



## ailoveresale

suziez said:


> I love how you can mix different price points and it looks fabulous.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> you look lovely! Those classic Chanel pieces are so hard to get. Are the cuffs removable? I adore those Chanel jackets  with removable collars and cuffs....



Thank you!  The cuffs are not removable. They  are a style with a peak.   They sleeves on this  jacket were extra long originally,  but they were driving me crazy so I had them shortened which had to be done at the shoulder

Edit:  Sorry the picture is so gigantic!  But at least you can see the tweed


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Dinner meeting attire: Seoul LBJ with splendid track pants and louboutin platforms
> 
> View attachment 4077890


Perfect!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ok I should have gotten the Seoul jacket. It’s so versatile !  

Grace I really like that jacket !!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs


This is gorgeous! I would looove to go to work and admire amazingly dressed ladies like you and others on this thread. It would make me actually WANT to go to work!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Ok I should have gotten the Seoul jacket. It’s so versatile !
> 
> Grace I really like that jacket !!!


You and me both on that one!!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ok I should have gotten the Seoul jacket. It’s so versatile !
> 
> I think it is the most versatile one I have.  Great for travel because it is easy to pack.
> 
> Grace I really like that jacket !!!





Vanana said:


> You and me both on that one!!


Keep your eyes open for one at resale.

Thanks for the jacket compliment!  Dressing well is good for self esteem lol!  All it takes is one piece to make you feel good.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Dinner meeting attire: Seoul LBJ with splendid track pants and louboutin platforms
> 
> View attachment 4077890


The perfect combo of high and low and they equal


----------



## Raffaluv

Does anyone remember the retail price on the Paris Rome black fantasy tweed (grandma) lol jacket?! I still need to bring mine in to be serviced but found one second hand but can’t remember what retail was - any help would be appreciated! It’s from 2016


----------



## gracekelly

Raffaluv said:


> Does anyone remember the retail price on the Paris Rome black fantasy tweed (grandma) lol jacket?! I still need to bring mine in to be serviced but found one second hand but can’t remember what retail was - any help would be appreciated! It’s from 2016


The one we all went crazy over was 4800


----------



## Vanana

Raffaluv said:


> Does anyone remember the retail price on the Paris Rome black fantasy tweed (grandma) lol jacket?! I still need to bring mine in to be serviced but found one second hand but can’t remember what retail was - any help would be appreciated! It’s from 2016


Curious why you refer to it as “grandma” jacket?


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Curious why you refer to it as “grandma” jacket?


Yes wondered that myself


----------



## Raffaluv

gracekelly said:


> The one we all went crazy over was 4800



Thank you!  I referred to it as the “grandma jacket” because I vaughly remember someone noting in this thread how pilling/fuzz ball parts of the jacket had become & although we loved it; it looked like more of a great hand me down jacket from someone’s grandmother!  The one I found is about 40% off what I now know I paid retail a couple years ago for so thank you so much for the information!  I adore the jacket & lint balls & all it’s one I reach for often  I’ll save this one for more special occasions!


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4072990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out to dinner with friends. This jacket is from Spring 2013 and has musketeer cuffs



A truly stunning look and jacket[emoji177]


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Keep your eyes open for one at resale.
> 
> Thanks for the jacket compliment!  Dressing well is good for self esteem lol!  All it takes is one piece to make you feel good.



Dressing for dinner is so civilised. Love it! And love looking at stylish ladies in their beautiful jackets whole I am having my dinner...


----------



## Pourquoipas

ailoveresale said:


> Dinner meeting attire: Seoul LBJ with splendid track pants and louboutin platforms
> 
> View attachment 4077890



Still totally loving this jacket. It’s one of the jackets that unfortunately need some maintenance of the numerous pulled threads. Luckily it’s easy to fix at home.


----------



## Vanana

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you!  I referred to it as the “grandma jacket” because I vaughly remember someone noting in this thread how pilling/fuzz ball parts of the jacket had become & although we loved it; it looked like more of a great hand me down jacket from someone’s grandmother!  The one I found is about 40% off what I now know I paid retail a couple years ago for so thank you so much for the information!  I adore the jacket & lint balls & all it’s one I reach for often  I’ll save this one for more special occasions!


That makes more sense now! I was like I don’t think the jacket looks old but rather “timeless” and couldn’t figure out what you meant!  

Luckily mine has not fuzzed so far and keeping fingers crossed that it won’t


----------



## ladysarah

Raffaluv said:


> Thank you!  I referred to it as the “grandma jacket” because I vaughly remember someone noting in this thread how pilling/fuzz ball parts of the jacket had become & although we loved it; it looked like more of a great hand me down jacket from someone’s grandmother!  The one I found is about 40% off what I now know I paid retail a couple years ago for so thank you so much for the information!  I adore the jacket & lint balls & all it’s one I reach for often  I’ll save this one for more special occasions!



Which jacket is that? Would you mind posting a photo, I missed all the action....


----------



## gracekelly

Pourquoipas said:


> A truly stunning look and jacket[emoji177]


Thank you!  A compliment from you is so treasured!



ladysarah said:


> Dressing for dinner is so civilised. Love it! And love looking at stylish ladies in their beautiful jackets whole I am having my dinner...


It is civilized!  (haha! US spelling vs Brit)  I don't feel like I have to look like the rest of the sheeple.



Pourquoipas said:


> Still totally loving this jacket. It’s one of the jackets that unfortunately need some maintenance of the numerous pulled threads. Luckily it’s easy to fix at home.


Did I ever post about my humdinger of a screw up with this jacket??  I was putting it back into the closet after a trip and was in a hurry to get the unpacking done.  I was buttoning up the jacket too quickly as it turned out.  The next time I went to wear it, I saw that I had not slipped the top button through the button hole  Instead I created a new hole next to it in the body of the jacket  After my pulse stopped racing at 130, I calmly and carefully took the button out of the self created hole and the good news was that I was able to easily move the yarns back into the proper position.  I almost did this again not too long ago!  I think I need a hazard sticker on the garment bag to remind me to be extra careful.  Other than that, I have not had any pulled threads.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> That makes more sense now! I was like I don’t think the jacket looks old but rather “timeless” and couldn’t figure out what you meant!
> 
> Luckily mine has not fuzzed so far and keeping fingers crossed that it won’t


I had not had the severe fuzzing either.  Can't explain it.  I don't wear a shoulder bag on it or a seat belt in the car so that must help.

So glad to hear that we are not old ladies....yet...


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> I had not had the severe fuzzing either.  Can't explain it.  I don't wear a shoulder bag on it or a seat belt in the car so that must help.
> 
> So glad to hear that we are not old ladies....yet...


I a man desperate to know which jacket Everyonr is referring to... I don't think I have it , but I do have older jackets that fuzzed a  little.  Actually cross body  bags or shoulder bags can be a culprit.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ladysarah said:


> I a man desperate to know which jacket Everyonr is referring to... I don't think I have it , but I do have older jackets that fuzzed a  little.  Actually cross body  bags or shoulder bags can be a culprit.



I believe they are referring to the black Paris Rome


----------



## ladysarah

I really would not know without a photo..? I am amazed at the information you fashionistas keep stashed away...


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I really would not know without a photo..? I am amazed at the information you fashionistas keep stashed away...


Sarah just go back to June 2016 and read all about it


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> I really would not know without a photo..? I am amazed at the information you fashionistas keep stashed away...


Here's mine and a few stock photos of the 16A LBJ. Love this jacket as it's my first. I got it while visiting Spain and I'm keeping my fingers cross that it won't fuzz in the future (so far so good)...


----------



## Mrs.Z

I have the longer version, the fuzzing is not bad.


----------



## Suzie

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4071117
> 
> This is my latest purchase. Please wait for my mod pictures later!


Stunning!


----------



## ladysarah

Vanana said:


> Here's mine and a few stock photos of the 16A LBJ. Love this jacket as it's my first. I got it while visiting Spain and I'm keeping my fingers cross that it won't fuzz in the future (so far so good)...
> View attachment 4082135
> View attachment 4082136
> View attachment 4082138
> View attachment 4082139


Aaah thank you for posting lovely photos. All is revealed! Such a beauty! I do not have this one, but similar version lasted very well. If it does get a little fuzz here and there, it just adds to the unique character.

I do avoid cross body bags with this sort of thing though- hand held is best.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4071117
> 
> This is my latest purchase. Please wait for my mod pictures later!


Can't wait! Have I missed that?


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Can't wait! Have I missed that?



No . But it is very hot here in Hong Kong so I am waiting for a good timing to wear it.


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> Aaah thank you for posting lovely photos. All is revealed! Such a beauty! I do not have this one, but similar version lasted very well. If it does get a little fuzz here and there, it just adds to the unique character.
> 
> I do avoid cross body bags with this sort of thing though- hand held is best.


Come to think of it, the times i wore this jacket I happen to be wearing a rectangular mini which I just tend to grab and hold by the chain mostly, vs cross body or on shoulders. Maybe that helped a bit.  Good to know though and will try to avoid extensive chain rubbing and keep it to light or short duration with chain friction


----------



## gracekelly

Out for our anniversary


----------



## wantitneedit

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for our anniversary


Elegance personified.  Happy Anniversary GK. Hope you had a lovely time with your DH.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for our anniversary


Lovely! So uplifting to see all those beautiful jackets out and about. I am putting together a blog post on closet/wardrobe  maintenance.would love to know how ladies like yourself with *precious chanel collections manage with day to day up keep. Do you have a maintenance system?


----------



## pigleto972001

Happy anniversary GK !!! Love the jacket ! You look awesome.


----------



## pasha

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for our anniversary



Always so elegant !


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for our anniversary



Love this jacket! I wasn’t sold at first sight but now it is in heavy rotation. Ecru black work so well and it’s such a lightweight . You wear it so well!


----------



## pigleto972001

Pourqouipas, id love to see your pics wearing it too


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> Pourqouipas, id love to see your pics wearing it too



Hi Pigleto. It works with many basics [emoji28]


----------



## pigleto972001

Looking good!!! Wow it does go with so much !!!

Bergdorfs has a nice Hamburg spread it appears this weekend. 





Snowballs suit. 



Cosby sweater. 



More looks. I kinda like the striped t neck.


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4084341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for our anniversary


Happy happy anniversary!!


----------



## Raffaluv

ladysarah said:


> Which jacket is that? Would you mind posting a photo, I missed all the action....



Apologize I didn’t include pics!  Thanks to other tpf members help!


----------



## Raffaluv

Vanana said:


> That makes more sense now! I was like I don’t think the jacket looks old but rather “timeless” and couldn’t figure out what you meant!
> 
> Luckily mine has not fuzzed so far and keeping fingers crossed that it won’t



Awesome Vanana!!  Happy to know your jacket is great!  Feel like it’s the quintessential Chanel little black jacket! I love it so much! Apologies for all the confusion!


----------



## Vanana

Raffaluv said:


> Awesome Vanana!!  Happy to know your jacket is great!  Feel like it’s the quintessential Chanel little black jacket! I love it so much! Apologies for all the confusion!


No worries at all!!!  glad we have chance to chat on this beloved jacket as we put it away for the summer and will miss it for a few months


----------



## Nancy Wong

It is my first little back jacket and it is cotton blended which is great for the weather in Hong Kong. It is too hot to wear it at the moment so I just worn it to see the fit. I will need to shorten the sleeves.


----------



## argcdg

@pigleto972001 - TheRealReal has a size 38 data center caban with tags - pretty good price, too.  (You would definitely size down in this one - my 38 was too big, and I'm generally between a 38 and a 40.)


----------



## 911snowball

Pourquoipas your styling for the ecru jacket is so beautiful!  I really like the ruffled dress with the black edges with the jacket- so clever!!! It looks divine.  We are having cool rainy weather this week so I paired my jacket with a taupe color dress- this jacket is so easy to wear!


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> @pigleto972001 - TheRealReal has a size 38 data center caban with tags - pretty good price, too.  (You would definitely size down in this one - my 38 was too big, and I'm generally between a 38 and a 40.)



Thank you for letting me know!!! New w tags and everything  it arrives at the same time as Hamburg and I’m going nuts about the knits. I’ll keep my eye on it but I’m afraid the knits are winning right now 

Nancy, your jacket is cute! Please post after the sleeves have been shortened


----------



## Genie27

I'm debating if I should take my blue/red Versailles lesage jacket to Paris and Bordeaux? It's a lightweight cotton mix, that I usually wear in spring-summer-early fall. Or is it too fragile for a planes/trains/bus/metro trip? I find my vacation travel is very hard on my clothes. so I usually avoid delicate items, but I have taken it on work-related US city trips lately and it's been very useful. Not sure if I need it on vacation though....I'm not taking any cashmere cardis - just some cotton ones and my cotton Burberry short trench and a Prada Sport rain shell.


----------



## gracekelly

@Pourquoipas and @911snowball You ladies look just wonderful and how lucky you both are to have so many different things with which to pair this great jacket.  Some pieces will be work horses, and this is certainly one of them.  I am looking forward to wearing it with white.

A big thank you to all the ladies who commented and liked my jacket post.  I just told a friend that you all must think I have the most boring wardrobe as I always seem to be wearing black or navy pants with my jackets lol!  I do have more than one pair in each color.  I am not really a skirt person and never seem to get up the enthusiasm to go dress shopping.  I really need to change my game with both.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> It is my first little back jacket and it is cotton blended which is great for the weather in Hong Kong. It is too hot to wear it at the moment so I just worn it to see the fit. I will need to shorten the sleeves.


Lovely jacket Nancy and great that you found something for your climate.  We have the same problem in So Cal.  Too many things are quite heavy for the temps here.  I always wish for cool weather


----------



## 911snowball

GK, not boring at all!  Black pants are a foundation of my wardrobe for sure- they anchor everything and they are my go-to choice constantly.  They make dressing so easy and they are always an elegant choice!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK, not boring at all!  Black pants are a foundation of my wardrobe for sure- they anchor everything and they are my go-to choice constantly.  They make dressing so easy and they are always an elegant choice!


Thanks for the moral support lol!  I think the reality is that I am not one of these people who want to spend time putting things together.  Yes, it is totally lazy and now that I am retired I don't have have any excuses.  The only time I seem to go through the closet to formulate outfits is when I am taking a trip and want to keep everything coordinated for packing in a carry-on.  When I worked, the uniform was a dark pant and a Faconnable blouse, and Chanel jacket on most days.  Of course the jacket went into the closet til the end of the day  and the lab coat came out.  I'm big on no-brainer dressing.  I spend more time on handbag and shoe decisions haha!


----------



## 911snowball

GK, you mentioned that you almost wore your white B with this jacket.  I just switched over to my parchemin B for spring and I have a B in craie coming as a SO.  Do you wear the white often? I love the toile B- hope you include it in a picture soon!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I have an entire rotation of camisoles and black or blue pants that I mostly wear with my Chanel jackets, I think it’s basic but I love to let the jacket shine on its own.


----------



## argcdg

Genie27 said:


> I'm debating if I should take my blue/red Versailles lesage jacket to Paris and Bordeaux? It's a lightweight cotton mix, that I usually wear in spring-summer-early fall. Or is it too fragile for a planes/trains/bus/metro trip? I find my vacation travel is very hard on my clothes. so I usually avoid delicate items, but I have taken it on work-related US city trips lately and it's been very useful. Not sure if I need it on vacation though....I'm not taking any cashmere cardis - just some cotton ones and my cotton Burberry short trench and a Prada Sport rain shell.


Interested to see how others respond; I took my plaid SS18 cotton jacket to Paris for a work trip a few weeks ago and it was way too hot to wear it.  That said, I took the cruise ecru jacket on vacation to London in March and wore it a few times to dinners etc.  So I think it depends on what you think you will be doing and what you think the weather is likely to be.  Super helpful, huh? Not.


----------



## argcdg

Mrs.Z said:


> I have an entire rotation of camisoles and black or blue pants that I mostly wear with my Chanel jackets, I think it’s basic but I love to let the jacket shine on its own.


Same here.  I have a bunch of identical pairs of cropped black and navy pants, a bunch of plain silk tops, and I just rotate them with the jackets as far as work is concerned.  So easy!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK, you mentioned that you almost wore your white B with this jacket.  I just switched over to my parchemin B for spring and I have a B in craie coming as a SO.  Do you wear the white often? I love the toile B- hope you include it in a picture soon!


I don't wear the white Birkin everyday.  I have other toile bags that I like to put into the summer rotation so it isn't just a fear of dirt issue lol! The other bags are Kellys, which I prefer style wise.   Actually, I always found toile bags easy to clean and the white leather on the Birkin is grained and stays pretty clean,  but easy to take care of  as well.  I have a white GST that I carry all the time and that has remained pretty pristine too.  

I love parchemin and craie and would love a Kelly in either!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I'm debating if I should take my blue/red Versailles lesage jacket to Paris and Bordeaux? It's a lightweight cotton mix, that I usually wear in spring-summer-early fall. Or is it too fragile for a planes/trains/bus/metro trip? I find my vacation travel is very hard on my clothes. so I usually avoid delicate items, but I have taken it on work-related US city trips lately and it's been very useful. Not sure if I need it on vacation though....I'm not taking any cashmere cardis - just some cotton ones and my cotton Burberry short trench and a Prada Sport rain shell.


If you don't take the jacket, then I would take a cashmere cardigan.  It is more dressed up than a cotton and you might want that for a dinner out.  The jacket will take up a lot of space in a case and i don't know if you are taking carry-on.  I don't think the jacket is delicate, but I would wear it rather than put it in checked luggage, if you decide to take it.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> I have an entire rotation of camisoles and black or blue pants that I mostly wear with my Chanel jackets, I think it’s basic but I love to let the jacket shine on its own.



Yes!!!


argcdg said:


> Same here.  I have a bunch of identical pairs of cropped black and navy pants, a bunch of plain silk tops, and I just rotate them with the jackets as far as work is concerned.  So easy!



Same here with the blouses.  I have a closet full of sleeveless to wear as I prefer them with jackets.  

Oh great to read this!  I feel like I have a support group


----------



## Genie27

So confused. It would be nice to wear it around Paris, if the weather is appropriate, but the burberry is more rough and tumble. We are not doing any fancy dinners, but we might stop by for drinks at some nicer places. (F&B is BF's department, not mine). If I drop the rain shell from my luggage, then the jacket would be useful. It will work with most of the outfits I've packed and the burberry will work with the rest. 

GK, I prefer to travel light, so if I am definitely checking in luggage. But the jacket is light and compact, so I can add it to my carry-on. And it travels well and does not show creases etc.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie bring one Chanel in your carry on, it’s so chic and you can wear it a few times for different things.  Wrap it in tissue in your carry on or put it in a light garment bag.  

I brought multiple jackets to Paris when I was there for the show and they took up so much space is was annoying.  

I wore my velcro Lesage to the show and after party and a man’s suit button actually got stuck on me!!!!  I cringed as they got it off .....I felt like it was getting pulled all night long but the next day I actually could not even find any spots that needed repair I was shocked.


----------



## Vanana

Mrs.Z said:


> Genie bring one Chanel in your carry on, it’s so chic and you can wear it a few times for different things.  Wrap it in tissue in your carry on or put it in a light garment bag.
> 
> I brought multiple jackets to Paris when I was there for the show and they took up so much space is was annoying.
> 
> I wore my velcro Lesage to the show and after party and a man’s suit button actually got stuck on me!!!!  I cringed as they got it off .....I felt like it was getting pulled all night long but the next day I actually could not even find any spots that needed repair I was shocked.


So glad your jacket was ok!! My heart was racing fast until I read to that point!


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> I'm debating if I should take my blue/red Versailles lesage jacket to Paris and Bordeaux? It's a lightweight cotton mix, that I usually wear in spring-summer-early fall. Or is it too fragile for a planes/trains/bus/metro trip? I find my vacation travel is very hard on my clothes. so I usually avoid delicate items, but I have taken it on work-related US city trips lately and it's been very useful. Not sure if I need it on vacation though....I'm not taking any cashmere cardis - just some cotton ones and my cotton Burberry short trench and a Prada Sport rain shell.


Genie - not sure when you are going, but I always take a cashmere cardigan which I wear on the long plane flight. Also find useful for cold mornings and evenings.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for the moral support lol!  I think the reality is that I am not one of these people who want to spend time putting things together.  Yes, it is totally lazy and now that I am retired I don't have have any excuses.  The only time I seem to go through the closet to formulate outfits is when I am taking a trip and want to keep everything coordinated for packing in a carry-on.  When I worked, the uniform was a dark pant and a Faconnable blouse, and Chanel jacket on most days.  Of course the jacket went into the closet til the end of the day  and the lab coat came out.  I'm big on no-brainer dressing.  I spend more time on handbag and shoe decisions haha!



I am exactly on the same principle. I wear my jackets mostly with jeans  or dark trousers. I find that works best for me as it allows the jacket to 'sing' so to speak. I don't even wear scarves or jewellery, most of the time except maybe a giant Chanel faux pearl for my hair. I love this thread though because some other ladies like Ari-  show creative ensembles. Better than the Chanel mannequins.


----------



## ladysarah

scarf1 said:


> Genie - not sure when you are going, but I always take a cashmere cardigan which I wear on the long plane flight. Also find useful for cold mornings and evenings.


Me too. I find cardigans very travel friendly- they can be washed if need be and recover beautifully even if squashed in suitcase. I ve got a couple of jacket like cardigans, which are perfect.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> It is my first little back jacket and it is cotton blended which is great for the weather in Hong Kong. It is too hot to wear it at the moment so I just worn it to see the fit. I will need to shorten the sleeves.


Adore this non chalant look, and I think the sleeves were meant to be long.


----------



## Pourquoipas

911snowball said:


> Pourquoipas your styling for the ecru jacket is so beautiful!  I really like the ruffled dress with the black edges with the jacket- so clever!!! It looks divine.  We are having cool rainy weather this week so I paired my jacket with a taupe color dress- this jacket is so easy to wear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085957



Oh !  Nice with taupe too, another match !


----------



## smileygirl

Few more.  I bought the blouse and black dress!

The jackets don't do it for me (but they were wrong size and I didn't put the white tie on).  

I liked the zigzag skirt but the jacket looked a bit washed out


----------



## pigleto972001

You picked awesome pieces ! I wish the hem on the zig zag was more conventionally straight. But it’s the beauty of the piece I suppose ! I like the sleeveless blouse much better than long sleeve


----------



## Vanana

smileygirl said:


> Few more.  I bought the blouse and black dress!
> 
> The jackets don't do it for me (but they were wrong size and I didn't put the white tie on).
> 
> I liked the zigzag skirt but the jacket looked a bit washed out
> 
> View attachment 4087945
> View attachment 4087946
> View attachment 4087947
> View attachment 4087948


Love the zkirt on you (but then again chanel always look great for your figure ) 

I am really liking that dress from what I can see too. Assume the necklace is not part of it? Is this dress part of the looks posted online and how heavy would you say it is? What is the material? Looks like a very versatile piece


----------



## smileygirl

Vanana said:


> Love the zkirt on you (but then again chanel always look great for your figure )
> 
> I am really liking that dress from what I can see too. Assume the necklace is not part of it? Is this dress part of the looks posted online and how heavy would you say it is? What is the material? Looks like a very versatile piece


Thanks xx

The necklace is part of the dress!  That was the best part.  It's look 22.  I didn't even notice it before.  Look 22 shows the grey version without the slip.  I got the black one.  It's mohair but Surprisingly it doesn't scratch or itch at all.  Definitely recommend this piece.  It is really light.  If the grey comes in I might be tempted to get a second one ... price is about 4000us.  Considering the necklace, it's a GREAT piece


----------



## smileygirl

pigleto972001 said:


> You picked awesome pieces ! I wish the hem on the zig zag was more conventionally straight. But it’s the beauty of the piece I suppose ! I like the sleeveless blouse much better than long sleeve


Yes and it is a little long as well (though I tried two sizes up).  I think a conventional hem would be better for this piece.  Both jacket and dress reminds me of the flint stones lol


----------



## chaneljewel

smileygirl said:


> Few more.  I bought the blouse and black dress!
> 
> The jackets don't do it for me (but they were wrong size and I didn't put the white tie on).
> 
> I liked the zigzag skirt but the jacket looked a bit washed out
> 
> View attachment 4087945
> View attachment 4087946
> View attachment 4087947
> View attachment 4087948


Is the black dress a knit?   How tall are you as wondering about the length of the dress?   Thanks.


----------



## ladysarah

argcdg said:


> Interested to see how others respond; I took my plaid SS18 cotton jacket to Paris for a work trip a few weeks ago and it was way too hot to wear it.  That said, I took the cruise ecru jacket on vacation to London in March and wore it a few times to dinners etc.  So I think it depends on what you think you will be doing and what you think the weather is likely to be.  Super helpful, huh? Not.



London is super hot at the moment, definitely not Chanel jacket weather. Mine are packed away. A cardigan would be more useful or maybe a resort, unlined jacket. Like the one a few seasons ago, Seoul 16 I think...


----------



## Vanana

smileygirl said:


> Thanks xx
> 
> The necklace is part of the dress!  That was the best part.  It's look 22.  I didn't even notice it before.  Look 22 shows the grey version without the slip.  I got the black one.  It's mohair but Surprisingly it doesn't scratch or itch at all.  Definitely recommend this piece.  It is really light.  If the grey comes in I might be tempted to get a second one ... price is about 4000us.  Considering the necklace, it's a GREAT piece


Thanks so the dress is 4400 usd. The picture on the site made the dress look so short it looked like a see through turtleneck sweater? The sleeves shown on your dress is nice too. Though looking at that photo on the site, I am really liking the cashmere gloves too


----------



## smileygirl

Vanana said:


> Thanks so the dress is 4400 usd. The picture on the site made the dress look so short it looked like a see through turtleneck sweater? The sleeves shown on your dress is nice too. Though looking at that photo on the site, I am really liking the cashmere gloves too





Vanana said:


> Thanks so the dress is 4400 usd. The picture on the site made the dress look so short it looked like a see through turtleneck sweater? The sleeves shown on your dress is nice too. Though looking at that photo on the site, I am really liking the cashmere gloves too


Yes it is a knit.  I'm about 165cm.  I sized up because it is a little short in my regular 34 and I prefer it a bit longer and for this style I also prefer a looser cut


----------



## argcdg

Has anyone heard anything about sale in the US, particularly at department stores? I checked in with my SA at the end of last week and she said she wasn't sure yet.  By this time last year presale was already in full swing . . .


----------



## estallal

argcdg said:


> Has anyone heard anything about sale in the US, particularly at department stores? I checked in with my SA at the end of last week and she said she wasn't sure yet.  By this time last year presale was already in full swing . . .



I heard from both the boutique and NM that they are not going on sale this year. Disappointed. I hope they change their minds and don’t end up burning those beautiful clothing.


----------



## suziez

argcdg said:


> Has anyone heard anything about sale in the US, particularly at department stores? I checked in with my SA at the end of last week and she said she wasn't sure yet.  By this time last year presale was already in full swing . . .


Saks told me they were going on sale around July 1.


----------



## argcdg

suziez said:


> Saks told me they were going on sale around July 1.


Better late than never!  Thanks SuzieZ!


----------



## pinkorchid20

So, got an update regarding sale at boutiques in Europe. From now on, 30% sale on recent collections will not happen anymore. There will be a sale with 50% starting end of June, but only on pieces from the previous year. Hence, 2018 cruise/spring/summer pieces will be available at sale in 2019 only. Sale this year will only offer the remaining pieces from 2017. However, I have not been told if sale will still happen 2 times a year and be split per collection (which I assume) or if it's only going to be one sale from now on.


----------



## Tykhe

pinkorchid20 said:


> So, got an update regarding sale at boutiques in Europe. From now on, 30% sale on recent collections will not happen anymore. There will be a sale with 50% starting end of June, but only on pieces from the previous year. Hence, 2018 cruise/spring/summer pieces will be available at sale in 2019 only. Sale this year will only offer the remaining pieces from 2017. However, I have not been told if sale will still happen 2 times a year and be split per collection (which I assume) or if it's only going to be one sale from now on.


That actually sounds pretty great!!! 50% off would be amazing. Personally, I don’t mind waiting a year.


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told sale will happen late June at nordies and neimans. Of course, must wait for them to let us know about presale.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I was told sale will happen late June at nordies and neimans. Of course, must wait for them to let us know about presale.


Since when can they do pre-sale for Chanel sale items?  I thought you had to depend upon your SA to hide what you wanted and then pull the trigger on charging your account at 12.01am


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> That actually sounds pretty great!!! 50% off would be amazing. Personally, I don’t mind waiting a year.


Me neither. Was expecting something worse after reading first details here.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> That actually sounds pretty great!!! 50% off would be amazing. Personally, I don’t mind waiting a year.


I agree that isn't so bad.  It gives you a year to ruminate over the coulda, woulda, shoulda bought that jacket or whatever.  You could see it again after a year and it will still be love or so glad i didn't buy it!


----------



## Tykhe

Makes me wonder if they send the items back to Chanel or if they just keep it in their basement for a year. If they just store it out of sight I wonder if you can have your sa keep an eye on it and give you priority when sale time comes.


----------



## KittieKelly

I never posted here, but here is my (only) Chanel jacket


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Makes me wonder if they send the items back to Chanel or if they just keep it in their basement for a year. If they just store it out of sight I wonder if you can have your sa keep an eye on it and give you priority when sale time comes.


I was in one dept store where they just kept them in a separate room.  They were pieces that either didn't sell at the time, or they were not allowed to put on sale until a year had passed.


----------



## pigleto972001

They will hide it in a back room I think. My sa still has Paris Dallas and Paris Dubai in the back along w some supermarket stuff that didn’t make sale. The question is are they finally going to mark down the Salzburg after I paid full price in  February LOL or are there just some items that will never go on sale


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> They will hide it in a back room I think. My sa still has Paris Dallas and Paris Dubai in the back along w some supermarket stuff that didn’t make sale. The question is are they finally going to mark down the Salzburg after I paid full price in  February LOL or are there just some items that will never go on sale


FWIW I was told that the saltzberg was one of the jackets on the “no sale” list . That said I was so very confused on the carrying cost of some of these. They have a locked room at that dept  store location that has these no sale pieces but they don’t put them out there etc. If they are hidden, how do they expect to sell them? They just sort of hold onto them unless someone specifically ask like I did. Very strange


----------



## periogirl28

KittieKelly said:


> I never posted here, but here is my (only) Chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 4089389
> View attachment 4089390


 It's very pretty!


----------



## KittieKelly

periogirl28 said:


> It's very pretty!



Thank you


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> It's very pretty!



I like it!! What season is it


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> They will hide it in a back room I think. My sa still has Paris Dallas and Paris Dubai in the back along w some supermarket stuff that didn’t make sale. The question is are they finally going to mark down the Salzburg after I paid full price in  February LOL or are there just some items that will never go on sale


They claim that there are certain pieces that they are not allowed to put on sale per Chanel.  I was told this at NM and Nordstrom.


pigleto972001 said:


> I like it!! What season is it


2006  This one is pretty rare at resale so I guess that those who bought it love it to death!


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> They claim that there are certain pieces that they are not allowed to put on sale per Chanel.  I was told this at NM and Nordstrom.
> 
> 2006  This one is pretty rare at resale so I guess that those who bought it love it to death!



Sure looks like it! I haven’t seen it before.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Sure looks like it! I haven’t seen it before.


I have the same Gripoix buttons on my solid cream with black trim jacket from the same year. 2006 was a stupendous jacket year!


----------



## pigleto972001

We need another. Well—  not too soon lol. Let me catch up Karl!!!!


----------



## ailoveresale

KittieKelly said:


> I never posted here, but here is my (only) Chanel jacket
> 
> View attachment 4089389
> View attachment 4089390



Gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing! [emoji847]


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I agree that isn't so bad.  It gives you a year to ruminate over the coulda, woulda, shoulda bought that jacket or whatever.  You could see it again after a year and it will still be love or so glad i didn't buy it!





Tykhe said:


> Makes me wonder if they send the items back to Chanel or if they just keep it in their basement for a year. If they just store it out of sight I wonder if you can have your sa keep an eye on it and give you priority when sale time comes.



If the piece you want isn't sold in the meanwhile. Here they are not kept in the back until sale starts but offered to customers on a frequent basis, depending on what customers are looking for. I've seen this a couple of times and they just search the basement and come back with clothing from different seasons. However, with the "old" sale system the way it worked was that RTW was sent back to Paris in case it could not be sold with the 2nd round of sale (50%). I assume before burning them Chanel does another employee sale in Paris and after that...

I also wonder which impact this new policy will have on customers buying behaviour. Will there be more merchandise left for 50% sales or will people just bite the bullet and buy for retail price immediately since they don't want to wait or don't want to buy "old" stuff.


----------



## ladysarah

Still too hot in London and impossible to wear Chanel jackets. I remember reading a question about what to bring for a summer vacation in London, this would be my favourite. It came in black and a sort of stone colour as well. I love the bracelet sleeves and is more like a cardigan. I wish Chanel would bring more styles like it...


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> If the piece you want isn't sold in the meanwhile. Here they are not kept in the back until sale starts but offered to customers on a frequent basis, depending on what customers are looking for. I've seen this a couple of times and they just search the basement and come back with clothing from different seasons. However, with the "old" sale system the way it worked was that RTW was sent back to Paris in case it could not be sold with the 2nd round of sale (50%). I assume before burning them Chanel does another employee sale in Paris and after that...
> 
> I also wonder which impact this new policy will have on customers buying behaviour. Will there be more merchandise left for 50% sales or will people just bite the bullet and buy for retail price immediately since they don't want to wait or don't want to buy "old" stuff.


I do think they are hoping people won’t wait and will buy.  They aren’t stupid and know the prices are high and people would love a sale price.   They are banking on people wanting the new vs the old

There is definitely a difference as to how merchandise is handled in the US vs EU.   Even in the US there are differences with the boutique vs the department stores.


----------



## 911snowball

I wonder if this new sale policy will affect department store purchases? I mean if they have to sit on paid for inventory for years without the leeway to put it on sale to get if off their books, I would think that could be an issue. I have never worked in retail so I am not sure if there is some type of buy back arrangement between C and the stores. 
I am still wanting the cream ritz suit  and NM is sitting on a large inventory that we all know did not make the last sale.  I wonder how long I will need to wait and at that point, will I even want it?  I think it is such a gorgeous suit though, but I refuse to pay full price at this point.  I am digging in my Chanel heels on that one.. lol!


----------



## 911snowball

ladysarah, the Seoul jacket was one of the best all around jackets ever- I own it in all 3 colors and I would not admit that to anyone else except you ladies who understand.....


----------



## lulilu

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4090110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still too hot in London and impossible to wear Chanel jackets. I remember reading a question about what to bring for a summer vacation in London, this would be my favourite. It came in black and a sort of stone colour as well. I love the bracelet sleeves and is more like a cardigan. I wish Chanel would bring more styles like it...



This is one of my summer jackets.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for the advice to take my C jacket to Paris! I went to buy my beauty products and the SM asked if I was in Paris on business or lived here. When I said I was on vacation she exclaimed that I looked “very elegant, not like a touriste, but like a Parisienne”. It was the third time today someone thought we were here on business.

And it’s been a bit cold in the mornings so it’s been very useful.

(No H leather appointment, unfortunately,  but I did stop by Sèvres and FSH - and had a lovely time picking up some SLGs off my wish list.)


----------



## Mrs.Z

911snowball said:


> I wonder if this new sale policy will affect department store purchases? I mean if they have to sit on paid for inventory for years without the leeway to put it on sale to get if off their books, I would think that could be an issue. I have never worked in retail so I am not sure if there is some type of buy back arrangement between C and the stores.
> I am still wanting the cream ritz suit  and NM is sitting on a large inventory that we all know did not make the last sale.  I wonder how long I will need to wait and at that point, will I even want it?  I think it is such a gorgeous suit though, but I refuse to pay full price at this point.  I am digging in my Chanel heels on that one.. lol!



I definitely think it will have an impact on how Dept. stores do their buy if they have to sit on the inventory for so long.  Retail is already struggling.


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> I wonder if this new sale policy will affect department store purchases? I mean if they have to sit on paid for inventory for years without the leeway to put it on sale to get if off their books, I would think that could be an issue. I have never worked in retail so I am not sure if there is some type of buy back arrangement between C and the stores.
> I am still wanting the cream ritz suit  and NM is sitting on a large inventory that we all know did not make the last sale.  I wonder how long I will need to wait and at that point, will I even want it?  I think it is such a gorgeous suit though, but I refuse to pay full price at this point.  I am digging in my Chanel heels on that one.. lol!



Retail can’t sit on the inventory. I’m sure that they made that point loud and clear and that is why NM Nordstrom and probably Saks will have Cruise and Act I one sale.   I think your Ritz suit will be on sale after the new Métier and Fall are well out.   I guess you will find out and at that point your love for it may have diminished.


----------



## Tykhe

Lol if anyone sees the Sofia make a reappearance please let me know! 

At hirshleifers they always bring the past season stuff out for sale but it is mostly junk. Most of it is weird designs from Seoul that are backless and really colorful.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Lol if anyone sees the Sofia make a reappearance please let me know!
> 
> At hirshleifers they always bring the past season stuff out for sale but it is mostly junk. Most of it is weird designs from Seoul that are backless and really colorful.


I wonder if one off stores like this have to abide by the "rules?"


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> I wonder if this new sale policy will affect department store purchases? I mean if they have to sit on paid for inventory for years without the leeway to put it on sale to get if off their books, I would think that could be an issue. I have never worked in retail so I am not sure if there is some type of buy back arrangement between C and the stores.
> I am still wanting the cream ritz suit  and NM is sitting on a large inventory that we all know did not make the last sale.  I wonder how long I will need to wait and at that point, will I even want it?  I think it is such a gorgeous suit though, but I refuse to pay full price at this point.  I am digging in my Chanel heels on that one.. lol!


This one?  They did put it on sale at my NM.  All that collection is gone now though.


----------



## pigleto972001

My nm did not put it on sale ... they have no idea how one nm did put it on sale either. I was like could that nm put my Salzburg on sale ? 

The skirts I thought were really well priced for that suit actually. The jacket was pretty but it was too shouldery for me. 

I’ve seen the Sofia on the real real tykhe  

I believe that the dept stores also were told no sale but I believe they pointed out their inventory would be too high and maybe they wouldn’t have bought so much cruise. I think going forward they won’t mark down for a year though.


----------



## Tykhe

Karenaellen said:


> This one?  They did put it on sale at my NM.  All that collection is gone now though.


I saw the black version of this at the Las Vegas Neiman Marcus a week ago if anyone is interested. Their inventory was pretty sparse.


----------



## 911snowball

Karenaellen, yes that is definitely the one!  Was told it did not make sale. I asked multiple times.  I need to have a chat with my SA. I am confused also why one NM can mark down and another cannot (or chooses not to?).  Do you happen to remember , more or less, when you viewed it on sale?
Tyke, when you saw the black one in LV, do you recall if it was full price or at mark down?


----------



## Tykhe

911snowball said:


> Karenaellen, yes that is definitely the one!  Was told it did not make sale. I asked multiple times.  I need to have a chat with my SA. I am confused also why one NM can mark down and another cannot (or chooses not to?).  Do you happen to remember , more or less, when you viewed it on sale?
> Tyke, when you saw the black one in LV, do you recall if it was full price or at mark down?


Was full price. They said they won’t find out until sale starts what gets marked down or not.


----------



## pigleto972001

My sa is hoping ritz makes sale Bc he said he’s got a whole back room full of it LOL. I’m hoping the robot skirt he got me last year goes on sale


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, there could  be some great pieces in that back room!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> My sa is hoping ritz makes sale Bc he said he’s got a whole back room full of it LOL. I’m hoping the robot skirt he got me last year goes on sale


Omg lol. I wish I were where you are right now!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> Karenaellen, yes that is definitely the one!  Was told it did not make sale. I asked multiple times.  I need to have a chat with my SA. I am confused also why one NM can mark down and another cannot (or chooses not to?).  Do you happen to remember , more or less, when you viewed it on sale?
> Tyke, when you saw the black one in LV, do you recall if it was full price or at mark down?


I bought it on sale because they were doing price match with a competitor (Nordies?  Not sure).  It didn't officially go on sale at all the NM stores.  I bought it in early February.  It's one of my favorites!  It's kind of rock and roll/Balmain.


----------



## pigleto972001

Tykhe said:


> Omg lol. I wish I were where you are right now!



Haha. Feel free to visit !!  we didn’t have the Sofia here though. I think it didn’t make sale ?


----------



## pigleto972001

Nordies marked down the black ritz briefly but then they were told by Chanel to stop. Not sure about the cream.


----------



## 911snowball

You lucky lady!  I love that jacket.  I appreciate the clarification on the complete situation.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4090110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still too hot in London and impossible to wear Chanel jackets. I remember reading a question about what to bring for a summer vacation in London, this would be my favourite. It came in black and a sort of stone colour as well. I love the bracelet sleeves and is more like a cardigan. I wish Chanel would bring more styles like it...


This is super pretty and a comfy cotton. I tried it and do regret not getting it. We know some long time Chanel lovers who have it and also the black one which many of us have. Perfect summer jackets.


----------



## ari

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4090110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still too hot in London and impossible to wear Chanel jackets. I remember reading a question about what to bring for a summer vacation in London, this would be my favourite. It came in black and a sort of stone colour as well. I love the bracelet sleeves and is more like a cardigan. I wish Chanel would bring more styles like it...



Hi Ladysarah! I’m wearing this jacket today. I found the perfect pants for it. The outfit turned too matchy, but it’s too hot to keep the jacket on.. [emoji23][emoji23] so I won’t be that matchy all day!


----------



## ari

Karenaellen said:


> This one?  They did put it on sale at my NM.  All that collection is gone now though.



I think/if they follow they European model this jacket / Cosmopolite collection/ should come at the winter sale. 
I’m a bit disappointed with the new policy! Yes was hoping to get some things from Greece collection, but Cuba was nice too !


----------



## ari

I was hoping to get this jacket on sale, but after the news decided to get it now.


----------



## ari

I got to try the Hamburg jackets. The black is really beautiful, the fit is amazing


It looks great with black jeans


But I have a Brassiere jacket that looks similar, so decided to pass. /for now[emoji23][emoji23]/
The cream jacket is disappointing. Maybe the combination of what I was wearing this day, but generally I don’t like the cut


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> ladysarah, the Seoul jacket was one of the best all around jackets ever- I own it in all 3 colors and I would not admit that to anyone else except you ladies who understand.....



Can you please post pictures when you have time?


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> I got to try the Hamburg jackets. The black is really beautiful, the fit is amazing
> View attachment 4090780
> 
> It looks great with black jeans
> View attachment 4090781
> 
> But I have a Brassiere jacket that looks similar, so decided to pass. /for now[emoji23][emoji23]/
> The cream jacket is disappointing. Maybe the combination of what I was wearing this day, but generally I don’t like the cut
> View attachment 4090782



Ari, everything looks good on you!!!!!! You are so lucky!!


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> I got to try the Hamburg jackets. The black is really beautiful, the fit is amazing
> View attachment 4090780
> 
> It looks great with black jeans
> View attachment 4090781
> 
> But I have a Brassiere jacket that looks similar, so decided to pass. /for now[emoji23][emoji23]/
> The cream jacket is disappointing. Maybe the combination of what I was wearing this day, but generally I don’t like the cut
> View attachment 4090782


Ari everything looks great! I actually like the fit of the cream jacket on you, from the pic.


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> Can you please post pictures when you have time?





Nancy Wong said:


> Ari, everything looks good on you!!!!!! You are so lucky!!



Thank you Nancy Wong,
I just managed, /most of the time with few exemptions / to pick things that look ok on me.
I have 2 of the Seoul jackets, never hesitated about them. 
Here is the beige


It is very beautiful from close up, it has small pink beads.
I’ll find a close up picture a bit later. 
The pink goes perfectly with almost everything!


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> ladysarah, the Seoul jacket was one of the best all around jackets ever- I own it in all 3 colors and I would not admit that to anyone else except you ladies who understand.....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] totally understand!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Ari everything looks great! I actually like the fit of the cream jacket on you, from the pic.



Thank you Periodgirl!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> Can you please post pictures when you have time?



The buttons are also different among the colors.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Nordies marked down the black ritz briefly but then they were told by Chanel to stop. Not sure about the cream.



This is what I remember also. Nordstrom  marked down the black suit for a bit. Other than Karenaellen’s reference point, I only saw the cream on sale at Hirsch’s I believe, but there was just 1-2 sizes of course.


----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> The buttons are also different among the colors.



Buttons on the pink Seoul.


----------



## ari

Nancy, 
Here is a close up of the jacket


Can you see the little pink beads?
The pink jacket was a bit small for the size for me, I had to make the arm holes bigger. I sized up in the beige. Maybe you should have this in mind if you are buying them.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Thank you Nancy Wong,
> I just managed, /most of the time with few exemptions / to pick things that look ok on me.
> I have 2 of the Seoul jackets, never hesitated about them.
> Here is the beige
> View attachment 4090825
> 
> It is very beautiful from close up, it has small pink beads.
> I’ll find a close up picture a bit later.
> The pink goes perfectly with almost everything!
> View attachment 4090826
> 
> View attachment 4090827



I can understand why there was no hesitation! I want to live in your wardrobe! Lol!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Nancy,
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> View attachment 4090830
> 
> Can you see the little pink beads?
> The pink jacket was a bit small for the size for me, I had to make the arm holes bigger. I sized up in the beige. Maybe you should have this in mind if you are buying them.



Yes I am asking the reseller to look for one for me. All colours are good! I will need 38 for this then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> Buttons on the pink Seoul.
> View attachment 4090831



Thanks Nicole! It is so cute!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Please if anyone see one in my size 38 please let me know!


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Hi Ladysarah! I’m wearing this jacket today. I found the perfect pants for it. The outfit turned too matchy, but it’s too hot to keep the jacket on.. [emoji23][emoji23] so I won’t be that matchy all day!
> View attachment 4090768


You look lovely! I never tire of looking at this jacket. It can be really casual or very dressed up . You wear it beautifully.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@ari can I move in your closet? Thanks.


----------



## 911snowball

Ditto, Ari's closet is a dream come true!


----------



## Pourquoipas

ari said:


> Thank you Nancy Wong,
> I just managed, /most of the time with few exemptions / to pick things that look ok on me.
> I have 2 of the Seoul jackets, never hesitated about them.
> Here is the beige
> View attachment 4090825
> 
> It is very beautiful from close up, it has small pink beads.
> I’ll find a close up picture a bit later.
> The pink goes perfectly with almost everything!
> View attachment 4090826
> 
> View attachment 4090827



I’m [emoji817] sure you’re one of the best dressed ladies in Europe all taste taken into consideration. I don’t think I’m biased or Chanel brainwashed, am I [emoji12]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes I am asking the reseller to look for one for me. All colours are good! I will need 38 for this then. Thanks for the advice!



There was one on eBay Germany in black size 38 for quite some time. Maybe you can check it out.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> I was hoping to get this jacket on sale, but after the news decided to get it now.
> View attachment 4090777


Congrats! It is so lovely. Wise choice. Still on the fence...should I wait for next year...?!


----------



## pigleto972001

Are y’all allowed to shop w the US department stores if they make sale ? I have a lady at Nordstrom who I could recommend - I think she said she can ship overseas. I don’t know if it would be advantageous for y’all. I think as far as I know they will have sale on cruise and act 1 end of June.


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> ladysarah, the Seoul jacket was one of the best all around jackets ever- I own it in all 3 colors and I would not admit that to anyone else except you ladies who understand.....


I understand and totally jealous...I was sooo close to scoring a brand new one but it was 4 sizes too big so no go


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> I do think they are hoping people won’t wait and will buy.  They aren’t stupid and know the prices are high and people would love a sale price.   They are banking on people wanting the new vs the old
> 
> There is definitely a difference as to how merchandise is handled in the US vs EU.   Even in the US there are differences with the boutique vs the department stores.


I can’t help but think that this is more so to cater to their top vip clients.
If I can imagine myself being one of those lucky ones who buy lots every season, because I can, then I would have been quite annoyed at the lack of “value” I get from my current buys... because in a few months, my chanel buys (which would likely be more than just a handful of items) would become sort of “dated” as it is already available to many more ppl at sale price.  It makes the chanel buys almost less “timeless” (speaking for what to me “Uber rich/privileged” of course).  They may find the chanel brand less worthwhile to them accordingly?  By delaying the sale until much later like annually, it would definitely give the crowd like this a much more bigger bang for their buck and more exclusivity and longer bragging rights which in turn means they are more willing to buy more from the brand.  The sale items will drive a frenzy with ppl like me too who can only buy and select few once in a while, as chanel on sale mostly will sell no matter what, and the long awaited sale price would make ppl buy more too.


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Nancy,
> Here is a close up of the jacket
> View attachment 4090830
> 
> Can you see the little pink beads?
> The pink jacket was a bit small for the size for me, I had to make the arm holes bigger. I sized up in the beige. Maybe you should have this in mind if you are buying them.


This exact jacket in beige is my chanel goal


----------



## Vanana

Pourquoipas said:


> I’m [emoji817] sure you’re one of the best dressed ladies in Europe all taste taken into consideration. I don’t think I’m biased or Chanel brainwashed, am I [emoji12]


Ari’s style is definitely nothing short of aspirational to me!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Pourquoipas said:


> There was one on eBay Germany in black size 38 for quite some time. Maybe you can check it out.



I bought a pink one just after reading this thread before going to bed! Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> I can’t help but think that this is more so to cater to their top vip clients.
> If I can imagine myself being one of those lucky ones who buy lots every season, because I can, then I would have been quite annoyed at the lack of “value” I get from my current buys... because in a few months, my chanel buys (which would likely be more than just a handful of items) would become sort of “dated” as it is already available to many more ppl at sale price.  It makes the chanel buys almost less “timeless” (speaking for what to me “Uber rich/privileged” of course).  They may find the chanel brand less worthwhile to them accordingly?  By delaying the sale until much later like annually, it would definitely give the crowd like this a much more bigger bang for their buck and more exclusivity and longer bragging rights which in turn means they are more willing to buy more from the brand.  The sale items will drive a frenzy with ppl like me too who can only buy and select few once in a while, as chanel on sale mostly will sell no matter what, and the long awaited sale price would make ppl buy more too.



As much as I love a sale item as the next guy, I will definitely admit that when I purchase at full price, mostly because I don't think my size will last or even show up at a sale in a particular style, it does gall me when a few short months later it does appear on sale.  It might not even be in my size, but the thought of it at a sale price annoys me.  Worse is when a "frenemie" meets you for dinner and proudly shows off her sale jacket (in a totally different style) and coyly asks if you purchased yours on sale as well. Yes, this happened to me, and when I said no, she couldn't wait to tell me that she had seen the style I was wearing on sale the day that she purchased hers, and if that wasn't enough, she had to tell me that the brooch I was wearing was on sale as well!  My little Duty Free find lost some of its sparkle from that!   As my DH would say, the truth hurts.

So yes, I would have enjoyed more bang for my buck especially since I usually purchase early so that months go by when the weather won't even accommodate the wearing of said item and it just hangs in the closet in the garment bag!  

Thank you for this insightful post!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Hi Ladysarah! I’m wearing this jacket today. I found the perfect pants for it. The outfit turned too matchy, but it’s too hot to keep the jacket on.. [emoji23][emoji23] so I won’t be that matchy all day!
> View attachment 4090768



Love it!



ari said:


> I was hoping to get this jacket on sale, but after the news decided to get it now.
> View attachment 4090777



What at great match!

Love your wide leg pants too.  I have always been a fan and find them flattering.


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Are y’all allowed to shop w the US department stores if they make sale ? I have a lady at Nordstrom who I could recommend - I think she said she can ship overseas. I don’t know if it would be advantageous for y’all. I think as far as I know they will have sale on cruise and act 1 end of June.


Thanks, pigleto. I only buy when I'm in the US but wouldn't want them to ship overseas as I'd need to pay taxes and import fees which then would add up to the regular retail price. Unfortunately will only be there end of July which is too late for sale.


----------



## suziez

Mrs.Z said:


> I definitely think it will have an impact on how Dept. stores do their buy if they have to sit on the inventory for so long.  Retail is already struggling.


I absolutely agree.  In Florida, I notice that the Saks in Boca seems to be struggling and I know the Saks in Ohio is not doing well despite the fact that Kardashian is helping the retail market. (lol)  In fact, the Cleveland store has done away with rtw al together. Brick and mortar stores are hurting and I can't see them sitting on expensive merchandise for long.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> I bought a pink one just after reading this thread before going to bed! Thanks a lot for your help!


Hurray!! Well done you. Lets see modeling shots when you get it- it's a beauty


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> As much as I love a sale item as the next guy, I will definitely admit that when I purchase at full price, mostly because I don't think my size will last or even show up at a sale in a particular style, it does gall me when a few short months later it does appear on sale.  It might not even be in my size, but the thought of it at a sale price annoys me.  Worse is when a "frenemie" meets you for dinner and proudly shows off her sale jacket (in a totally different style) and coyly asks if you purchased yours on sale as well. Yes, this happened to me, and when I said no, she couldn't wait to tell me that she had seen the style I was wearing on sale the day that she purchased hers, and if that wasn't enough, she had to tell me that the brooch I was wearing was on sale as well!  My little Duty Free find lost some of its sparkle from that!   As my DH would say, the truth hurts.
> 
> So yes, I would have enjoyed more bang for my buck especially since I usually purchase early so that months go by when the weather won't even accommodate the wearing of said item and it just hangs in the closet in the garment bag!
> 
> Thank you for this insightful post!



You know I usually prefer to buy full price as well, as I buy so little - if I really really want something is not worth waiting. I try not to check the sales LOL  but also remember things have been handled extensively and may even be returns by the time they go on sale.

 Don't get me wrong I like a bargain as much as anyone, but ultimately it's worth paying a bit more to get exactly what you want.  Also I don't think Chanel really goes out of fashion, older jackets still look great for years and years. When I culled my collection, I kept the jacket from 2005 as it was my favourite and lost some more recent ones.


----------



## pigleto972001

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks, pigleto. I only buy when I'm in the US but wouldn't want them to ship overseas as I'd need to pay taxes and import fees which then would add up to the regular retail price. Unfortunately will only be there end of July which is too late for sale.



Fingers crossed for you PO. I was told sale would be late june and would last 4-5 weeks. As I don’t know if this is just rumor, I hope it’s still on when you visit.


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> As much as I love a sale item as the next guy, I will definitely admit that when I purchase at full price, mostly because I don't think my size will last or even show up at a sale in a particular style, it does gall me when a few short months later it does appear on sale.  It might not even be in my size, but the thought of it at a sale price annoys me.  Worse is when a "frenemie" meets you for dinner and proudly shows off her sale jacket (in a totally different style) and coyly asks if you purchased yours on sale as well. Yes, this happened to me, and when I said no, she couldn't wait to tell me that she had seen the style I was wearing on sale the day that she purchased hers, and if that wasn't enough, she had to tell me that the brooch I was wearing was on sale as well!  My little Duty Free find lost some of its sparkle from that!   As my DH would say, the truth hurts.
> 
> So yes, I would have enjoyed more bang for my buck especially since I usually purchase early so that months go by when the weather won't even accommodate the wearing of said item and it just hangs in the closet in the garment bag!
> 
> Thank you for this insightful post!


Thanks for sharing your perspective and story!! Your frenemy incident made me shift in my seat as I read it 
I will work on thinkin how we can ban her from even the one sale a year  

You choose timeless gorgeous pieces that fit you perfectly and works for your styling. Often surprised (and since we are honest here), disappointed, when we liked a particular jacket you wear and you tell us it’s from a while back which means it would be difficult to get! However they are as relevant and beautiful to us all today.  It is tough to find those on sale. It would be interesting to see, related to all the great points raised here by others on what the big chain department stores will/can do, how chanel may calibrate its production volume perhaps and their marketing to achieve their intended effect.
Hmmm I wonder if that helps drive the more frequent purchasers back to the boutiques too since there is more of a relationship (with the store vs SAs that may change in a box chain) as there is one more “perk” of your SA looking out for you during that annual sale  
Always felt it’s strange that the boutiques were not given even a fighting chance to compute with the variety of stock and promotions etc.


----------



## argcdg

ladysarah said:


> You know I usually prefer to buy full price as well, as I buy so little - if I really really want something is not worth waiting. I try not to check the sales LOL  but also remember things have been handled extensively and may even be returns by the time they go on sale.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like a bargain as much as anyone, but ultimately it's worth paying a bit more to get exactly what you want.  Also I don't think Chanel really goes out of fashion, older jackets still look great for years and years. When I culled my collection, I kept the jacket from 2005 as it was my favourite and lost some more recent ones.


My favorite Chanel pieces are without a doubt the ones I loved enough to pay full price for.  I'm probably better off just buying one or two full-price things each season that I feel that way about, rather than sale things that I feel like I can't pass up but that ultimately end up hanging in the closet.  The cost-per-wear is undoubtedly better for the full-price items.  (This may just be me of course.)


----------



## argcdg

Meanwhile;  I spilled coffee *all over *my blazer this morning.  I am fairly embarrassed to report that even though it is a Balmain jacket and was not cheap, all I could think was "thank goodness it is not Chanel"!


----------



## Tykhe

I think I value the pieces I paid full price for. But, that being said, I am much more carefree about wearing the pieces I buy on sale. I will wear them in the rain, while traveling, to go to the supermarket. I think I baby my full prices pieces too much. I have a heart attack if anyone brushes against me in a crowded restaurant or if the Uber is smelly because I am wearing a 6,000 dollar jacket. In that way, I guess I do like to shop sale because I buy clothes I don’t mind taking on vacation or stuffing in my carry on.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> Meanwhile;  I spilled coffee *all over *my blazer this morning.  I am fairly embarrassed to report that even though it is a Balmain jacket and was not cheap, all I could think was "thank goodness it is not Chanel"!


Still it hurts!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> I think I value the pieces I paid full price for. But, that being said, I am much more carefree about wearing the pieces I buy on sale. I will wear them in the rain, while traveling, to go to the supermarket. I think I baby my full prices pieces too much. I have a heart attack if anyone brushes against me in a crowded restaurant or if the Uber is smelly because I am wearing a 6,000 dollar jacket. In that way, I guess I do like to shop sale because I buy clothes I don’t mind taking on vacation or stuffing in my carry on.


I feel that way about my much older pieces and tend to baby the new ones


----------



## pinkorchid20

Funny as it's the other way round for me. I've regretted more full price purchases as these were mostly purchases I made being under pressure since these were highly sought after or would not make sale. In Europe you only receive store credit so you cannot take stuff home, try it on and then bring it back in case. I later realized not all of what I purchased immediately was made for me. Most of the pieces I bought on sale I would not have been able to purchase for the regular price (esp. when talking about 5-6 pieces per collection. This is way out of my budget) but was really interested in and sad to let go. Hence, until sale, I was always fully able to make up my mind about. Some pieces I lost interest in, for others it was different. When sale came, I was 100% certain what to get and for me, even with 30% off the prices are still high. Either way, I enjoyed having both options and am a bit disappointed since my sale list was ready and all items are still available in my size.


----------



## Genie27

I spotted a few C jackets in the wild here this week - a black ritz, the multi colour version of the ecru or blue short/long that was such a hit here. 

I also got to try on the new Hamburg black jacket - it’s lovely but very warm. The cut is great. Tried the yellow - it’s cut very large - yellow is not my colour. Also tried the plain Ritz for fun - loved the fit but it looked very worn especially around the trim. 

They had lots of the ones with the green foil trim - in both versions - short and long. 

I got invited to an after-hours event that evening but we had dinner plans and had to decline. (How awesome was that?!?)


----------



## pigleto972001

Cool genie !!! How awesome you were invited too !!! I faint 

I’m glad you tried the new Hamburg black jacket ! I can totally see you wearing it. Which ritz was it you tried ? The one w the lucite buttons in the middle ? The trim is supposed to mirror the ritz trim I think. 

Store credit only over there ? I think our boutiques you have 14 days. The best is Nordstrom. I don’t think they ever have a deadline ... which is how I managed to get the black Paris ritz one year after it was sold


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> Cool genie !!! How awesome you were invited too !!! I faint
> 
> I’m glad you tried the new Hamburg black jacket ! I can totally see you wearing it. Which ritz was it you tried ? The one w the lucite buttons in the middle ? The trim is supposed to mirror the ritz trim I think.
> 
> Store credit only over there ? I think our boutiques you have 14 days. The best is Nordstrom. I don’t think they ever have a deadline ... which is how I managed to get the black Paris ritz one year after it was sold


14 days over here as well but €10k in store credit just doesn‘t feel right. I will always remember your story! Incredible. This would surely not be possible in Europe.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> I spotted a few C jackets in the wild here this week - a black ritz, the multi colour version of the ecru or blue short/long that was such a hit here.
> 
> I also got to try on the new Hamburg black jacket - it’s lovely but very warm. The cut is great. Tried the yellow - it’s cut very large - yellow is not my colour. Also tried the plain Ritz for fun - loved the fit but it looked very worn especially around the trim.
> 
> They had lots of the ones with the green foil trim - in both versions - short and long.
> 
> I got invited to an after-hours event that evening but we had dinner plans and had to decline. (How awesome was that?!?)


What a wonderful trip you are enjoying right now! And even nicer to get some inspiration - the selection must be incredible.


----------



## ladysarah

Well, I pass outside this well known high steet shop and what do you think I see?


----------



## ladysarah

Remind you of anything?


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## Tykhe

Yeah. If they made that in black with fringe pockets and cc buttons I would buy it in a heartbeat lol. If only Zara took requests!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> I think I value the pieces I paid full price for. But, that being said, I am much more carefree about wearing the pieces I buy on sale. I will wear them in the rain, while traveling, to go to the supermarket. I think I baby my full prices pieces too much. I have a heart attack if anyone brushes against me in a crowded restaurant or if the Uber is smelly because I am wearing a 6,000 dollar jacket. In that way, I guess I do like to shop sale because I buy clothes I don’t mind taking on vacation or stuffing in my carry on.


That is so true too!!! I tend to get more use out of the pieces that I bought preloved in good condition or sale chanels, and baby my forever brand new full price ones!!!


----------



## Vanana

Genie27 said:


> I spotted a few C jackets in the wild here this week - a black ritz, the multi colour version of the ecru or blue short/long that was such a hit here.
> 
> I also got to try on the new Hamburg black jacket - it’s lovely but very warm. The cut is great. Tried the yellow - it’s cut very large - yellow is not my colour. Also tried the plain Ritz for fun - loved the fit but it looked very worn especially around the trim.
> 
> They had lots of the ones with the green foil trim - in both versions - short and long.
> 
> I got invited to an after-hours event that evening but we had dinner plans and had to decline. (How awesome was that?!?)


I had to pass on the styling event too cuz of travels but hey less temptations!!!


----------



## Vanana

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4093501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind you of anything?


  I bought this a few months ago...? I get sick of waiting for chanel sometimes to come out with color and style options!! 

And then... the Royal wedding happened and I decided to put away anything pink for a little while due to the pink ensemble also seen here


----------



## pigleto972001

No way Vanana. I would not have made that comparison. Your jacket is [emoji1303][emoji1303]. You look awesome !


----------



## nicole0612

With all of this talk of pink and the Seoul jacket...


----------



## pinkorchid20

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4093501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind you of anything?


Bought it as well a couple of weeks ago. Makes up for missing out on Seoul (I admit it‘s by far my most used jacket atm).


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> With all of this talk of pink and the Seoul jacket...
> View attachment 4093706
> 
> View attachment 4093707



So beautiful! I am looking forward to receive mine!


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> With all of this talk of pink and the Seoul jacket...
> View attachment 4093706
> 
> View attachment 4093707


 

The real deal!!!! I have to make do but the real thing is spectacular - especially after seeing the detail shots posted by the lucky ladies who own this jacket!


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> No way Vanana. I would not have made that comparison. Your jacket is [emoji1303][emoji1303]. You look awesome !


Haha thank you very sweet. She looks quite alright too but that hat was just too similar to insulation  well it was entertaining and fun which is not a bad thing


----------



## ailoveresale

Probably the last day I will be able to wear this until the fall...


----------



## ailoveresale

nicole0612 said:


> With all of this talk of pink and the Seoul jacket...
> View attachment 4093706
> 
> View attachment 4093707



This looks great on you! Pink just sadly does not suit me...but if I could find this in beige...


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> So beautiful! I am looking forward to receive mine!





Vanana said:


> The real deal!!!! I have to make do but the real thing is spectacular - especially after seeing the detail shots posted by the lucky ladies who own this jacket!



Thank you ladies!
Nancy, I think you will love it! Very nice for this season.
Vanana, you look beautiful in your own pink jacket!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ailoveresale said:


> Probably the last day I will be able to wear this until the fall...
> View attachment 4094004


Lovely. I tried wearing mine with a white skirt and sandals the other day, but it's just been too warm here over the past weeks and I had to take it off.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Thanks a lot Ladysarah for the info. And Nicole’s great suggestion on the size for me. It was super fast shipping from Real Real. I got the jacket today. Real Real didn’t mention that there were a few missing pearls on the buttons though. But I am lucky that I have a cheap pendant which I could get the pearls to replace.
Of course thanks for Ari’s mod pictures which inspired me to look for one!
Thanks a lot for your inspiration!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot Ladysarah for the info. And Nicole’s great suggestion on the size for me. It was super fast shipping from Real Real. I got the jacket today. Real Real didn’t mention that there were a few missing pearls on the buttons though. But I am lucky that I have a cheap pendant which I could get the pearls to replace.
> Of course thanks for Ari’s mod pictures which inspired me to look for one!
> Thanks a lot for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094137


Looks lovely!  Try going to a bead store and take the jacket with you. You can fix it yourself


----------



## Tykhe

What do you guys think of this jacket? The removable collar reminds me of the Sofia.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket? The removable collar reminds me of the Sofia.


How does it look open?  Could be limiting


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> How does it look open?  Could be limiting


yeah I didn't like how it looked open. But this wasn't my size so can't say for sure. They are getting more sizes in soon.


----------



## argcdg

I like it but pinstripes are sort of limiting, aren’t they? It seems like it could look like you’re wearing half a suit. 


Tykhe said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket? The removable collar reminds me of the Sofia.


 but


----------



## pigleto972001

I would have to see it on  it looks quite severe on the hanger.

The buttons are [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## birkinmary

A very favorite jacket, I wear it virtually with anything in any color: blue, white, gray, navy, black, denim... it’s from 09P but it feels so timeless. Have a great weekend!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4094897
> 
> 
> A very favorite jacket, I wear it virtually with anything in any color: blue, white, gray, navy, black, denim... it’s from 09P but it feels so timeless. Have a great weekend!


I am so happy to see this jacket! I have it and I have never seen it on anyone else!  The fabric is so beautiful!  I have worn it with cotton denim blue pants as well as light colors.  Love the way you have styled it!!


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> I like it but pinstripes are sort of limiting, aren’t they? It seems like it could look like you’re wearing half a suit.
> 
> but


That was exactly my feeling for both of your comments.  Plus the off center buttons could present a problem when it is open.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> That was exactly my feeling for both of your comments.  Plus the off center buttons could present a problem when it is open.


Yeah these are all great points! The weird side pocket is annoying. Otherwise I would be much more into it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yeah I noticed the one pocket. Hmmm


----------



## miss argile

Tykhe said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket? The removable collar reminds me of the Sofia.


So interesting! I like this style, a bit boyish and not very chanel. How is the weight? Maybe it can serve more as a outer short coat instead of jacket?


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> I am so happy to see this jacket! I have it and I have never seen it on anyone else!  The fabric is so beautiful!  I have worn it with cotton denim blue pants as well as light colors.  Love the way you have styled it!!



I’m glad to hear that you also have this jacket as your collection is so well curated.  I have never seen it on anybody else either but that happens as well with other of my pieces from 09P, who knows... ITA with you about pairing it with denim, it looks gorgeous. I’d love to see yours in action, would you please post a picture for me?


----------



## ailoveresale

Sorry for the bathroom mod shot! Perfect weather last night for my Seoul LBJ - with theory silk top, frame denim, CL pumps.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot Ladysarah for the info. And Nicole’s great suggestion on the size for me. It was super fast shipping from Real Real. I got the jacket today. Real Real didn’t mention that there were a few missing pearls on the buttons though. But I am lucky that I have a cheap pendant which I could get the pearls to replace.
> Of course thanks for Ari’s mod pictures which inspired me to look for one!
> Thanks a lot for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094137


Love love this on you! Perfection!!! Have you tried asking Chanel boutique if they have a replacement button to offer you? Worth a try... as it is a recent collection.
I also love your white top, may I ask where I can get one?


----------



## ladysarah

Tykhe said:


> What do you guys think of this jacket? The removable collar reminds me of the Sofia.


Would love to se this on. It could make a great formal work jacket. Simple enough to pair with grey flannel trousers.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry for the bathroom mod shot! Perfect weather last night for my Seoul LBJ - with theory silk top, frame denim, CL pumps.
> 
> View attachment 4095467


Love the pop of color under the jacket!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Love love this on you! Perfection!!! Have you tried asking Chanel boutique if they have a replacement button to offer you? Worth a try... as it is a recent collection.
> I also love your white top, may I ask where I can get one?



Thanks a lot! The top was from Zara 2 months ago. Hope they are still around!


----------



## miss argile

ailoveresale said:


> Sorry for the bathroom mod shot! Perfect weather last night for my Seoul LBJ - with theory silk top, frame denim, CL pumps.
> 
> View attachment 4095467


You look gorgeous! How I would love to wear chanel jackets during summer time! 

Lovely ladies who own both the Seoul jacket and 18SS Act 1 black and white fringe, may I ask if the weight is significantly lighter? I tried to wear my act 1 b/w the other day, and for a second I thought the AC doesnt work...


----------



## gracekelly

miss argile said:


> You look gorgeous! How I would love to wear chanel jackets during summer time!
> 
> Lovely ladies who own both the Seoul jacket and 18SS Act 1 black and white fringe, may I ask if the weight is significantly lighter? I tried to wear my act 1 b/w the other day, and for a second I thought the AC doesnt work...


Are you asking which one is heavier?  The Seoul is not lined and the Act I is and that could make it seem warmer for some. I just wore the Act I at an out door patio for lunch and it didn’t seem to warm to me. I have worn both in A/C and they were both comfortable.


----------



## ailoveresale

miss argile said:


> You look gorgeous! How I would love to wear chanel jackets during summer time!
> 
> Lovely ladies who own both the Seoul jacket and 18SS Act 1 black and white fringe, may I ask if the weight is significantly lighter? I tried to wear my act 1 b/w the other day, and for a second I thought the AC doesnt work...



I have the blue act 1 and it’s more substantial than the Seoul. Because the Seoul is unlined, the breeze goes right through it. I can’t wear it when I actually need a jacket for warmth.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Love love this on you! Perfection!!! Have you tried asking Chanel boutique if they have a replacement button to offer you? Worth a try... as it is a recent collection.
> I also love your white top, may I ask where I can get one?



Thanks for the suggestion! Just took the jacket to Chanel and they will repair it for free.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Btw, I am curious... when you bring stuff to Chanel for repair, do they usually ask you where did you buy the stuff from? They asked me this question all the time.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Btw, I am curious... when you bring stuff to Chanel for repair, do they usually ask you where did you buy the stuff from? They asked me this question all the time.


I am a very frequent customer at my boutique and work with the manager. They don't ask questions and are very accommodating. However, if the purchase history is not that long and a buyer is known for purchasing outside of the store, I would expect them to ask (and it probably also depends on the SA serving you on how accommodating they are, if they charge you for certain services or not). Nothing unusual I'd say


----------



## miss argile

thank you @gracekelly and @ailoveresale.
This is very helpful!! I need a unlined jacket then  Chanel needs to make more of these!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pinkorchid20 said:


> I am a very frequent customer at my boutique and work with the manager. They don't ask questions and are very accommodating. However, if the purchase history is not that long and a buyer is known for purchasing outside of the store, I would expect them to ask (and it probably also depends on the SA serving you on how accommodating they are, if they charge you for certain services or not). Nothing unusual I'd say



Right. I had a long break with Chanel and I go to different boutiques every time (There is one near my home, two near my office and random purchases out of my district). May be that’s why...


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nancy Wong said:


> Right. I had a long break with Chanel and I go to different boutiques every time (There is one near my home, two near my office and random purchases out of my district). May be that’s why...


Don't feel offended by that sort of behaviour. Think they will do their best to please you as a customer (and if they follow a proper strategy, they will want you to be happy as your purchases at the boutique might increase when you are happy with the service they offer).


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Just took the jacket to Chanel and they will repair it for free.


Hope they don't keep it long! We need more modeling shots of that lovely jacket..


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> Btw, I am curious... when you bring stuff to Chanel for repair, do they usually ask you where did you buy the stuff from? They asked me this question all the time.


Eh I have a long history with hirshliefers and I even know one of the SAs outside of work. They always ask me where I got something when I bring it in for alternations. Usually these are pieces I bought from them very recently!!  I don’t take any offense to it. Even my SA at the 57th street boutique who is a very close family friend will ask me to refresh her memory when I bring things in for repair. I think it is hard for them to keep track when they sell you a lot of things. I buy things from them on a biweekly basis. I think they tend to ask because if you buy it on sale they will charge a fee for alternations and if it is very old they will charge a fee for repair. I have never minded this. I think don’t think we can expect them to have a superhuman memory. At least not enough to recall the Sandals I purchased five years ago on sale that is now missing a pearl.


----------



## gracekelly

I find that policy really varies from boutique to boutique    I brought in a brooch to Beverly Hills that was given tome as a gift when I retired. The lock was not working properly so in I went. They gave me a very hard time because I had no receipt. The piece was current and still up on the Chanel website yet they acted like they had no clue about the season/year!  They did take it and it was repaired and it took 3 months!  It left rather a sour taste.  I told this story to my SA at NM and he was horrified


----------



## Love Of My Life

ladysarah said:


> Love love this on you! Perfection!!! Have you tried asking Chanel boutique if they have a replacement button to offer you? Worth a try... as it is a recent collection.
> I also love your white top, may I ask where I can get one?



Chanel doesn't stock buttons the way they used to. They have to be ordered & they come from Paris.
Without a store receipt or a great SA (that will accommodate) it can be tough to get a button I have found in my experience.
At one time there used to be a person in charge of buttons at Chanel in NYC but no more


----------



## ladysarah

Vanana said:


> I bought this a few months ago...? I get sick of waiting for chanel sometimes to come out with color and style options!!
> 
> And then... the Royal wedding happened and I decided to put away anything pink for a little while due to the pink ensemble also seen here
> 
> View attachment 4093603
> View attachment 4093604
> View attachment 4093605


You look very nice with this! I am not at all into ZARA, they just rip off all the designers. But I have to say they do it so well.  I had a look at this jacket and seriously tempted. It's very well made in cotton and the removable cuffs are a lovely touch. The tiny little buttons are like something Chanel  actually do, and I am quite impressed. 
As much as I love the pink Seoul jacket, that is such a  well priced alternative.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ladysarah said:


> You look very nice with this! I am not at all into ZARA, they just rip off all the designers. But I have to say they do it so well.  I had a look at this jacket and seriously tempted. It's very well made in cotton and the removable cuffs are a lovely touch. The tiny little buttons are like something Chanel  actually do, and I am quite impressed.
> As much as I love the pink Seoul jacket, that is such a  well priced alternative.


Totally agree with you. The only thing I've been buying from them the past years are tweed/bouclé jackets and I have to say I am fairly impressed by the quality. I do have jackets that have been holding up very well over many many years and I am also less concerned about throwing them around. I even wear them for important external meetings and people don't recognize them at all, I combine them the same way as I'd combine a Chanel jacket. (Not sure we're already off topic here, so sorry if that's the case).


----------



## kellyh

I just found 2015 Paris Dubai Black metallic tweed Jacket In my size  perfect no signs of wear on the real real...$1500
Can I consider this a LBJ? Did I just get lucky? will do a reveal in 24 hours paid for overnight shipping ....omg


----------



## kellyh

kellyh said:


> I just found 2015 Paris Dubai Black metallic tweed Jacket In my size  perfect no signs of wear on the real real...$1500
> Can I consider this a LBJ? Did I just get lucky? will do a reveal in 24 hours paid for overnight shipping ....omg


sorry posted in wrong spot


----------



## pigleto972001

A variant of the blue navy jacket. Much longer. At the chanel boutiques.


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4098042
> 
> 
> A variant of the blue navy jacket. Much longer. At the chanel boutiques.


Love this!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Nancy Wong said:


> Thanks a lot Ladysarah for the info. And Nicole’s great suggestion on the size for me. It was super fast shipping from Real Real. I got the jacket today. Real Real didn’t mention that there were a few missing pearls on the buttons though. But I am lucky that I have a cheap pendant which I could get the pearls to replace.
> Of course thanks for Ari’s mod pictures which inspired me to look for one!
> Thanks a lot for your inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094137


Pink Seoul jacket on instagram


----------



## Nancy Wong

Karenaellen said:


> Pink Seoul jacket on instagram



Thanks for the sharing! I am looking forward to try to wear it in different styles!


----------



## pigleto972001

My SA said she has this jacket in a 36 and 40. Could make sale. If interested pm me and I can pass her info along 



They have quite a few cruise items so if there’s something in particular ... feel free to pm. 
I looked into the ecru owl jackets. Nordies only have 42 and 44. Neimans only had a very few sizes left as well.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA said she has this jacket in a 36 and 40. Could make sale. If interested pm me and I can pass her info along
> View attachment 4098157
> 
> 
> They have quite a few cruise items so if there’s something in particular ... feel free to pm.
> I looked into the ecru owl jackets. Nordies only have 42 and 44. Neimans only had a very few sizes left as well.


Yeah I thought about picking this one up at sale but I look like I have Popeye arms in it. So I decided to pass. It is very pretty though and I hope someone here picks one up.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I thought about getting the Blue also but I make very limited use of Spring jackets.  Also, the shoulders would need to be redone.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! It’s a gorgeous tweed and I almost pulled the trigger back in January but it was just too expensive and I didn’t love it enough. Frankly I’m not in love with it at the sale price either [emoji2]


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> I know ! It’s a gorgeous tweed and I almost pulled the trigger back in January but it was just too expensive and I didn’t love it enough. Frankly I’m not in love with it at the sale price either [emoji2]


Yeah. My SA has a saying that if you didn’t love it at full price you probably won’t love it on sale either in reference to ready to wear. Even on sale some of these pieces are still very expensive!


----------



## smileygirl

Sharing  one of my favourite chanel jackets.  Perfect before it gets too hot!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

smileygirl said:


> Sharing  one of my favourite chanel jackets.  Perfect before it gets too hot!
> View attachment 4098670


That's a great one!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA said she has this jacket in a 36 and 40. Could make sale. If interested pm me and I can pass her info along
> View attachment 4098157
> 
> 
> They have quite a few cruise items so if there’s something in particular ... feel free to pm.
> I looked into the ecru owl jackets. Nordies only have 42 and 44. Neimans only had a very few sizes left as well.


This has always been a favorite for me.  Ahhh, the color!!


----------



## gracekelly

i think your eye is drawn to the dark horizontal line in the jacket.  It does have the ability to make a person look broader than they really are.  Not a good thing!  @Mrs. Z  Totally agree about the shoulders.  I just couldn't do any of the jackets with this style as I felt like Quasimodo!  Too bad they didn't use this beautiful tweed in another style.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

gracekelly said:


> i think your eye is drawn to the dark horizontal line in the jacket.  It does have the ability to make a person look broader than they really are.  Not a good thing!  @Mrs. Z  Totally agree about the shoulders.  I just couldn't do any of the jackets with this style as I felt like Quasimodo!  Too bad they didn't use this beautiful tweed in another style.


I love the color but the large weave remind me a bit too much of Girl Scout pot holder projects.


----------



## Tykhe

Karenaellen said:


> I love the color but the large weave remind me a bit too much of Girl Scout pot holder projects.


Yeah I agree 100% with this. Looks a bit too much like a DIY thing.


----------



## pigleto972001

I liked the blue dress too but it’s just so specific to the collection. Too memorable. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Agree Grace. If only they had done a different style for the tweed. The shoulders weren’t flattering on me kind of like the ecru owl jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> I love the color but the large weave remind me a bit too much of Girl Scout pot holder projects.


hahahahaha!  Summer play school for me and I remember making them!


----------



## nicole0612

smileygirl said:


> Sharing  one of my favourite chanel jackets.  Perfect before it gets too hot!
> View attachment 4098670


One of the best!  You look great.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> Pink Seoul jacket on instagram


It looks really cute on her!  She must have had the sleeves shortened quite a bit, since they are bracelet length on me.


----------



## doloresmia

pigleto972001 said:


> My SA said she has this jacket in a 36 and 40. Could make sale. If interested pm me and I can pass her info along
> View attachment 4098157
> 
> 
> They have quite a few cruise items so if there’s something in particular ... feel free to pm.
> I looked into the ecru owl jackets. Nordies only have 42 and 44. Neimans only had a very few sizes left as well.



Why did you post this.... not looking not looking... shoulders weird on me.....

The color so amazing!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> It looks really cute on her!  She must have had the sleeves shortened quite a bit, since they are bracelet length on me.


That, or she's 6 ft tall.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> That, or she's 6 ft tall.



Yes! Six ft tall and wearing size 34/36!


----------



## Lisab68

nicole0612 said:


> One of the best!  You look great.



I’m only an occasional visitor to this thread, although you ladies were so helpful when I bought my first couple of jackets. My current career doesn’t allow for much wearing of the Chanel, unfortunately. But I love your inspiration. 

@nicole0612 that jacket is the bomb!!  Which collection is it from?


----------



## periogirl28

Off to the Paris-Hamburg launch. Had a fabulous time with the RTW manager trying on a ton of things. Anyway he thinks the shoulders of this Act 1 jacket can be taken in further.


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4099237
> 
> Off to the Paris-Hamburg launch. Had a fabulous time with the RTW manager trying on a ton of things. Anyway he thinks the shoulders of this Act 1 jacket can be taken in further.


Enjoy!
Taken in or not, this looks already great on you!


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Enjoy!
> Taken in or not, this looks already great on you!


You are very kind. As I am kinda lacking in height, I think I can just about pull this off for now and later he can get it taken in more. Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## nicole0612

Lisab68 said:


> I’m only an occasional visitor to this thread, although you ladies were so helpful when I bought my first couple of jackets. My current career doesn’t allow for much wearing of the Chanel, unfortunately. But I love your inspiration.
> 
> @nicole0612 that jacket is the bomb!!  Which collection is it from?


Hi, it is 16C.


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4099535
> View attachment 4099536


This knit in its variations is my favorite of the season.


----------



## Tykhe

Lol. Kind of love this fun piece. It needs tailoring though. Maybe if it goes on sale.


----------



## birkinmary

Chanel Style exercise in Madrid


----------



## birkinmary

Variations on the ecru jacket, I loved this look.


----------



## birkinmary

The rust jacket looked amazing with the striped sweater and jeans. I loved the brooch on the jacket pocket


----------



## birkinmary

that’s a fun way to wear a brooch!


----------



## birkinmary

More coming...


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow cool pics !!! Love the brooch on the collar. Interesting mix and match. I didn’t realize the rust jacket looked so good w the multicolor top!


----------



## 911snowball

Thank you birkinmary!!!  Love to see pics from the styling sessions, so interesting the way they combine things.


----------



## birkinmary

Variations on the navy suit, the skirt was amazing with the Lesage jacket


----------



## birkinmary

911snowball said:


> Thank you birkinmary!!!  Love to see pics from the styling sessions, so interesting the way they combine things.


You’re welcome dear


----------



## birkinmary

pigleto972001 said:


> Wow cool pics !!! Love the brooch on the collar. Interesting mix and match. I didn’t realize the rust jacket looked so good w the multicolor top!




The rust jacket is a keeper!


----------



## birkinmary

Variations on LOOK 18




	

		
			
		

		
	
 G


----------



## birkinmary

Take a look at the top and the backpack!!! Ok, it was fun,


----------



## birkinmary

This look was amazing, she only changed shoes and bags.


----------



## birkinmary

I didn’t love the pairing of the chunky knit with the jacket but the accessories were interesting:




Loved the mittens!




Close up of the green metallic thread in the tweed


----------



## birkinmary

Will be posting some videos soon. Hope you enjoyed the pictures, we both had a wonderful time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Thank you ...love the pics!!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Can't believe that I found my HG, new with tag, below retail (a little wrinkly from shipping and handling but that can be fixed)!

I hope I can be satisfied with my current jacket collection for awhile...collecting chanel jackets is an expensive habit


----------



## Sunlitshadows

birkinmary said:


> Will be posting some videos soon. Hope you enjoyed the pictures, we both had a wonderful time.


Thanks so much for sharing!  These styling sessions look dangerous for the wallet but very fun.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

birkinmary said:


> Take a look at the top and the backpack!!! Ok, it was fun,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100842
> View attachment 4100843


I really like how they showed the jacket with different shaped bottoms than I typically choose.  Is this a skirt or pants?


----------



## Vanana

foxie-pooh said:


> Can't believe that I found my HG, new with tag, below retail (a little wrinkly from shipping and handling but that can be fixed)!
> 
> I hope I can be satisfied with my current jacket collection for awhile...collecting chanel jackets is an expensive habit
> 
> View attachment 4100960


New with tag and below retail? How?!?!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> I didn’t love the pairing of the chunky knit with the jacket but the accessories were interesting:
> 
> View attachment 4100872
> 
> 
> Loved the mittens!
> 
> View attachment 4100873
> 
> 
> Close up of the green metallic thread in the tweed


Thanks for all the great pictures. So interesting to  see all the different looks.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Variations on LOOK 18
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100802
> View attachment 4100803
> View attachment 4100804


I like this version of the black and navy much better as it is longer


----------



## foxie-pooh

Vanana said:


> New with tag and below retail? How?!?!



I was skeptical as well but everything checks out...the spare button/fabric pouch came attached to the jacket as well! 

Perhaps it was a bigger size so harder to sell?


----------



## periogirl28

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4100785
> View attachment 4100786
> 
> 
> 
> Variations on the navy suit, the skirt was amazing with the Lesage jacket


I like that skirt!


----------



## Nancy Wong

First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here. 

It is a lovely material great for summer!


----------



## Vanana

foxie-pooh said:


> I was skeptical as well but everything checks out...the spare button/fabric pouch came attached to the jacket as well!
> 
> Perhaps it was a bigger size so harder to sell?


I just mean that is extremely rare and lucky!!!!! Totally enjoy and wear it!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!


You look just beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!



Very pretty!


----------



## pigleto972001

You look wonderful Nancy. The jacket suits you so well. And it’s amazing they fixed the buttons so fast !![emoji7][emoji1303]now wishing I had gotten on the Seoul train ...


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!


You are making me so jealous of your fabulous finds!!!

I just want to say that the lipstick color is perfect with this jacket and the jacket color is making your face glow!


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!


Great look!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Thanks a lot ladies! I am so happy with this material. So many of you recommended this style which encouraged me to get one for myself. I love it!


----------



## 911snowball

Seoul train, very witty Piglelo!  Made me smile...


----------



## ailoveresale

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!



Looks great on you, the color suits you well!


----------



## ladysarah

Karenaellen said:


> Pink Seoul jacket on instagram





birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4100652
> 
> Variations on the ecru jacket, I loved this look.





birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4100657
> 
> that’s a fun way to wear a brooch!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100658





birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4100785
> View attachment 4100786
> 
> 
> 
> Variations on the navy suit, the skirt was amazing with the Lesage jacket





birkinmary said:


> Variations on LOOK 18
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100802
> View attachment 4100803
> View attachment 4100804





birkinmary said:


> This look was amazing, she only changed shoes and bags.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100859


Omg! Iam in love with all the terrific styling ideas here...


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!



But I have to say Nancy looks simply beautiful with this. Such a fresh & youthful look and as you say perfect for warm weather.


----------



## periogirl28

Fathers’ Day Brunch. Cool enough to wear my Act 1 Navy jacket. Happy weekend!


----------



## foxie-pooh

congrats Nancy! You've collected quite a few amazing pieces recently!



Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4101226
> View attachment 4101228
> 
> View attachment 4101229
> View attachment 4101230
> 
> 
> First time wearing he Paris Seoul jacket out. Pairing with my new pair of earrings, and Louboutin white heels in 85mm which didn’t show up here.
> 
> It is a lovely material great for summer!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Vanana said:


> I just mean that is extremely rare and lucky!!!!! Totally enjoy and wear it!!!



Thanks! I definitely need to find more opportunities to break these babies out.


----------



## Nancy Wong

foxie-pooh said:


> congrats Nancy! You've collected quite a few amazing pieces recently!



Thanks a lot my dear! Yes and may be too many lol! It is so addictive!!


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4102589
> View attachment 4102590
> 
> Fathers’ Day Brunch. Cool enough to wear my Act 1 Navy jacket. Happy weekend!



I wore mine today too! Twins [emoji5]


----------



## Mislux

ailoveresale said:


> I wore mine today too! Twins [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4103403


OMG!! What season is that jacket my dear?


----------



## periogirl28

Mislux said:


> OMG!! What season is that jacket my dear?


I am replying for @ailoveresale. Our jacket is from Act 1 Spring/ Summer 2018. HTH!


----------



## miss argile

I learned it from a friend working at chanel corporate 3 days ago that the reason for no SS sales this June is because Chanel reached record sales 1H18, so they literally have not much to go on sales with this June


----------



## pigleto972001

Interesting. First ... are they hiring LOL ?

I know cruise did super well. Spring did ok where I was. And act 1 those jackets flew out !


----------



## ailoveresale

miss argile said:


> I learned it from a friend working at chanel corporate 3 days ago that the reason for no SS sales this June is because Chanel reached record sales 1H18, so they literally have not much to go on sales with this June



I heard this as well - they sold so well at regular price they decided nothing would go on sale. They are also only producing more wearable pieces and fewer of them to create more demand. They also recognize that people may be upset if they just bought something full price then it goes on sale two weeks later (that I totally understand as it has happened to me). This is like the @gracekelly example where they see someone else with the same piece except they got it on sale, it leads to frustration with the brand. Apparently Gucci has also stopped having sales because they are doing so well. Maybe chanel might have sales once a year from now on, it still hasn’t been decided.


----------



## chaneljewel

ailoveresale said:


> I heard this as well - they sold so well at regular price they decided nothing would go on sale. They are also only producing more wearable pieces and fewer of them to create more demand. They also recognize that people may be upset if they just bought something full price then it goes on sale two weeks later (that I totally understand as it has happened to me). This is like the @gracekelly example where they see someone else with the same piece except they got it on sale, it leads to frustration with the brand. Apparently Gucci has also stopped having sales because they are doing so well. Maybe chanel might have sales once a year from now on, it still hasn’t been decided.


Although I enjoy getting pieces on sale, I’d rather pay full price for the few pieces that I truly love.  It makes them more special for me, and the stress of “is it going on sale or not going on sale” is gone.  I have to be choosier in what I purchase, but appreciate it more.  This is just how I feel.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> Although I enjoy getting pieces on sale, I’d rather pay full price for the few pieces that I truly love.  It makes them more special for me, and the stress of “is it going on sale or not going on sale” is gone.  I have to be choosier in what I purchase, but appreciate it more.  This is just how I feel.


I think the thing is that the uber expensive pieces will hang around longer and the more "fairly" priced pieces will fly out and of course sizes make a difference too and that also factors where your store is located.  "Fairly priced' is such a relative term lol!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> I heard this as well - they sold so well at regular price they decided nothing would go on sale. They are also only producing more wearable pieces and fewer of them to create more demand. They also recognize that people may be upset if they just bought something full price then it goes on sale two weeks later (that I totally understand as it has happened to me). This is like the @gracekelly example where they see someone else with the same piece except they got it on sale, it leads to frustration with the brand. Apparently Gucci has also stopped having sales because they are doing so well. Maybe chanel might have sales once a year from now on, it still hasn’t been decided.



Hmm, many thoughts but initially, less pieces, more demand......I’m not into the games like Hermes so if it becomes work to shop I’m over it!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Hmm, many thoughts but initially, less pieces, more demand......I’m not into the games like Hermes so if it becomes work to shop I’m over it!


Yeah.  The SA's will be all over you with the "better buy it now or it will be gone" speech.  That gets me out of a store and rethinking the choice of SA every time.


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> Yeah.  The SA's will be all over you with the "better buy it now or it will be gone" speech.  That gets me out of a store and rethinking the choice of SA every time.



Funny you say that, I’ve heard it before and it doesn’t sit well with me.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Funny you say that, I’ve heard it before and it doesn’t sit well with me.


I have two pet peeves whilst shopping and this is one of them.  The other is some absolute stranger telling me that I should try on a particular style when I KNOW FOR A FACT that it will look AWFUL on me because I know from previous experience.


----------



## chaneljewel

Mrs.Z said:


> Hmm, many thoughts but initially, less pieces, more demand......I’m not into the games like Hermes so if it becomes work to shop I’m over it!


Have to agree with this too.   I don’t want any pressure and need time to think about some pieces.  What I’ve learned about Chanel and most brands, there’s always another piece I covet.   I, also, do not want the “mind” games.  I don’t live near the high end stores so getting certain brands gets harder and harder with their expectations.  Fortunately, I have several SAs who are kind, not pushy, and understand that I don’t live near their stores.  They make it pleasant to shop with them.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Yes agreed, I have an amazing SA but now the Dept stores are going “leased” I’m not sure what will become of her.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Yes agreed, I have an amazing SA but now the Dept stores are going “leased” I’m not sure what will become of her.


They become the Chanel "Specialist" and get some $$ from the company every month.


----------



## foxie-pooh

I know I shouldn’t be looking for any more jackets but I’ve always wondered about Emmanuelle’s black jacket below.

Does anyone know what year the jacket was released (I suspect it was from the 90s) or if it was a couture piece made just for her?


----------



## chaneljewel

gracekelly said:


> They become the Chanel "Specialist" and get some $$ from the company every month.


So the dept store Chanel SAs will be part of Chanel, or the dept store that they represent?


----------



## Mrs.Z

chaneljewel said:


> So the dept store Chanel SAs will be part of Chanel, or the dept store that they represent?



In the US the Dept store Chanel SAs will work for Chanel


----------



## Mislux

Are the Chanel SA's @ Bloomingdales also work for Chanel?


----------



## Sunlitshadows

In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .


----------



## periogirl28

Karenaellen said:


> In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .


Forgot her pants but remembered the hold- ups. This is in Singapore.


----------



## Nancy Wong

periogirl28 said:


> Forgot her pants but remembered the hold- ups. This is in Singapore.



Imagine if she felt too warm walking outdoor in Singapore [emoji38]


----------



## periogirl28

Nancy Wong said:


> Imagine if she felt too warm walking outdoor in Singapore [emoji38]


I am quite sure she would. That jacket is thick!


----------



## Genie27

From previous visits, I seem to recall a lot of unseasonably warm clothing being worn there, even in summer months. Is that accurate? I was a teenager when I last visited so maybe not as aware.


----------



## pigleto972001

Gosh. That jacket looks way better on her than it did on me. But I’d wear pants 

Foxie pooh I am not sure of her jacket but it is quite nice. Maybe it’s made for her ?


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Forgot her pants but remembered the hold- ups. This is in Singapore.


Maybe she’s wearing the undie-pants from the Margo Robbie ad campaign


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> From previous visits, I seem to recall a lot of unseasonably warm clothing being worn there, even in summer months. Is that accurate? I was a teenager when I last visited so maybe not as aware.


Only on the fashionistas and those are few and far between. I think only Chanel Cruise is suitable for the hot and humid weather, A/W is tough to sell in the stores.


----------



## gracekelly

Karenaellen said:


> In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .


I think she looks ready to be one of the Kit Kat girls in Cabaret.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Only on the fashionistas and those are few and far between. I think only Chanel Cruise is suitable for the hot and humid weather, A/W is tough to sell in the stores.


I think they put on all the things for the blog pictures and then it comes right off.  How else can you explain people going around in the heat and humidity in heavy pieces.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> I think they put on all the things for the blog pictures and then it comes right off.  How else can you explain people going around in the heat and humidity in heavy pieces.


One then wonders what she is wearing under that jacket.


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> I think they put on all the things for the blog pictures and then it comes right off.  How else can you explain people going around in the heat and humidity in heavy pieces.



Or those who travel for work a lot. Chanel jackets are good choices as they look decent and elegant enough for work. We have a dear member here chanel76 she lives in SG as well.


----------



## argcdg

foxie-pooh said:


> I know I shouldn’t be looking for any more jackets but I’ve always wondered about Emmanuelle’s black jacket below.
> 
> Does anyone know what year the jacket was released (I suspect it was from the 90s) or if it was a couture piece made just for her?
> 
> View attachment 4103992


I don’t know but I am with you - have seen that pic and others of her wearing that jacket and it is heaven!


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> Or those who travel for work a lot. Chanel jackets are good choices as they look decent and elegant enough for work. We have a dear member here chanel76 she lives in SG as well.


I don’t think that some of those women work in the traditional sense lol!


----------



## gracekelly

foxie-pooh said:


> I know I shouldn’t be looking for any more jackets but I’ve always wondered about Emmanuelle’s black jacket below.
> 
> Does anyone know what year the jacket was released (I suspect it was from the 90s) or if it was a couture piece made just for her?
> 
> View attachment 4103992


This one may be from 2008. It reminds me of another from that time.


----------



## foxie-pooh

gracekelly said:


> This one may be from 2008. It reminds me of another from that time.


Ah good to know! Time to do some research lol


----------



## birkinmary

Karenaellen said:


> In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .




That jacket looks expensive, maybe she didn’t have any money left to buy a skirt!!!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think that some of those women work in the traditional sense lol!


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## chanel76

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think that some of those women work in the traditional sense lol!



This one in particular is a socialite, I believe. She probably doesn’t need to work in the traditional sense.

As for myself, only the SS or Cruise jackets work well for the hot and humid weather in Singapore. My favourite is the navy jacket with velcro from the Data Centre collection that @ms piggy also has.

I’ll admit that I have a couple of heavier Chanel jackets that I don’t use as much, but still love. It helps that my office feels like a freezer on most days!


----------



## Lisab68

Karenaellen said:


> In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .



Well you certainly save money on the outfit. No coordinating pieces required!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Louboutinista

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think that some of those women work in the traditional sense lol!


Hahaha can't agree more. Exactly what I thought


----------



## Tykhe

If anyone is interested I just saw the fidget spinner jacket at Saks nyc on sale in 38 and the other purple jacket in a 40. I passed because I have the pink Versailles jacket in a similar tweed and it is such a pain to maintain.


----------



## birkinmary

CdM modelling the Paris-Hamburg Mètiers rust jacket I saw ghe other day at the store with a similar sweater.
It’s a versatile piece, IMO.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the rust colored pairing 




Me trying the Vanana coat. It was lighter than expected and a nice piece. The price tho !! 6550. Yikes


----------



## argcdg

Looks nice on you!  I also like that fringey dress over your shoulder . . . 



pigleto972001 said:


> I like the rust colored pairing
> 
> View attachment 4107804
> 
> 
> Me trying the Vanana coat. It was lighter than expected and a nice piece. The price tho !! 6550. Yikes


----------



## argcdg

Does anyone have a great SA at Bergdorf’s in NYC?  If so could you shoot me a message with the name?  Thanks!


----------



## pigleto972001

I’ll send it to you. She “wasn’t sure about chanel sale” which was a bit odd. 
The fringe dress is cute ! Spring runway.


----------



## pigleto972001

Also someone pls buy the Stunning Blue Cruise jacket in 40 from my SA bc it’s still there and I think it’s waiting for me to visit [emoji38]


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> Also someone pls buy the Stunning Blue Cruise jacket in 40 from my SA bc it’s still there and I think it’s waiting for me to visit [emoji38]


That jacket is stunning!   I love love the color!!!!!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> I’ll send it to you. She “wasn’t sure about chanel sale” which was a bit odd.
> The fringe dress is cute ! Spring runway.


I stopped by BG today. They are having sale on rtw but they only have a small number of skirts. The picking is very slim.


----------



## pigleto972001

She just said there was not much good left :-/


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> I stopped by BG today. They are having sale on rtw but they only have a small number of skirts. The picking is very slim.


I am feeling a bit miffed that my Saks SA promised to let me know about sale and evidently “forgot” ....


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> I am feeling a bit miffed that my Saks SA promised to let me know about sale and evidently “forgot” ....


Saks nyc still has lot of good stuff. When I checked earlier they still had a back room full of jackets coats and dresses. If you want my sa info pm me.


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> I am feeling a bit miffed that my Saks SA promised to let me know about sale and evidently “forgot” ....



Now that is crazy too! What is with these folks ??


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> Now that is crazy too! What is with these folks ??


I don’t know - really irritated about it!  I bought a lot of full-price clothing this year.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> I don’t know - really irritated about it!  I bought a lot of full-price clothing this year.


I have been down this road myself,  for a sale and for special events.  I just tell myself that they are IQ deficient.


----------



## argcdg

gracekelly said:


> I have been down this road myself,  for a sale and for special events.  I just tell myself that they are IQ deficient.


Not even sure what to do now; it’s awkward. Just show up over there and have someone else help me?


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> Not even sure what to do now; it’s awkward. Just show up over there and have someone else help me?


Yes.  I would have no problem with that.  You are the injured party.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes find someone else  your money, your choice !


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> Not even sure what to do now; it’s awkward. Just show up over there and have someone else help me?


Yeah sometimes this can be a wake up call to realize you need to find a better SA! I totally empathize.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> Yeah sometimes this can be a wake up call to realize you need to find a better SA! I totally empathize.


Thanks guys!  I will march myself over there tomorrow and ask for help from the first SA who approaches.  Very annoying!


----------



## pigleto972001

My wonderful SA w her Hamburg jacket. She loves chanel !! I like how it’s worn as a separate. She gave me permission to post  




She has quite a few sale pieces if anyone needs a SA. And of course the two Stunning Blue jackets. Haha.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, please tell your SA she looks terrific!  She looks better in that jacket than the model on the runway in  my opinion. She has great style! Love those shoes, I didn't get them and I still regret it.  They go with so much.


----------



## pigleto972001

Will do snowball. And I’m sorry she looked for the 38 in the blue and she said it was sold out 

The shoes are pretty cool. I managed to find them a whole year later at Barneys nyc ! They may be lurking out there somewhere still ! I know a lady who was trying to sell the high heel versions she had gotten. Sadly I think she was a 37.5 or 39.5. I forget. My feets are too big !


----------



## 911snowball

The blue jacket will be mine someday I can feel it!  I know it is a specific, non practical piece that is too memorable to wear that often etc etc etc but I LOVE it and the color is fantastic.  It will appear.  I was able to get two of my wishlist items on sale- the ecru owl and the floral 3/4 coat both from Cruise.  I am on the hunt for  the cream tweed pants as the last item, I will see if I can find a pic


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> My wonderful SA w her Hamburg jacket. She loves chanel !! I like how it’s worn as a separate. She gave me permission to post
> 
> View attachment 4108752
> 
> 
> She has quite a few sale pieces if anyone needs a SA. And of course the two Stunning Blue jackets. Haha.


She looks very cool. Great style!


----------



## Mrs.Z

The more Snowball talks about the blue jacket, the more I want it, even though I already passed on it and decided I wasn’t getting it!  Enabler!!!!


----------



## 911snowball

Mrs Z,  just another  little reminder of how gorgeous the color is....


----------



## pigleto972001

Me too! Lol.


----------



## 911snowball

Pigleto, and your VCA pairs so well with the buttons...


----------



## Pourquoipas

pigleto972001 said:


> My wonderful SA w her Hamburg jacket. She loves chanel !! I like how it’s worn as a separate. She gave me permission to post
> 
> View attachment 4108752
> 
> 
> She has quite a few sale pieces if anyone needs a SA. And of course the two Stunning Blue jackets. Haha.



She rocks this!


----------



## birkinmary

The ivory jacket from Act I SS18 looks amazing with the Kelly au Galop and it’s been my first option during the season but, what do you think about the other two choices? Black Box, Gris T Togo and Kelly au Galop Craie (all 28s and PHW)


----------



## Pourquoipas

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4108984
> 
> 
> The ivory jacket from Act I SS18 looks amazing with the Kelly au Galop and it’s been my first option during the season but, what do you think about the other two choices? Black Box, Gris T Togo and Kelly au Galop Craie (all 28s and PHW)



All work well[emoji7]I wear mine with GT mainly this season but black is a no brainer and your Kelly galop is gorgeous too!


----------



## pigleto972001

So gorgeous sigh. I need kelly bags  my Hermes closed tho


----------



## Lisab68

pigleto972001 said:


> My wonderful SA w her Hamburg jacket. She loves chanel !! I like how it’s worn as a separate. She gave me permission to post
> 
> View attachment 4108752
> 
> 
> She has quite a few sale pieces if anyone needs a SA. And of course the two Stunning Blue jackets. Haha.



I love this whole outfit. Way to mix it up!  And those jeans rock!!


----------



## Lisab68

Tykhe said:


> Saks nyc still has lot of good stuff. When I checked earlier they still had a back room full of jackets coats and dresses. If you want my sa info pm me.



Does anyone think that there’s a pink Seoul jacket sitting in one of these back rooms?


----------



## Tykhe

Lisab68 said:


> Does anyone think that there’s a pink Seoul jacket sitting in one of these back rooms?


Lol probably though I didn’t see one. Lots of the white pea coats from the space line.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4108851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Z,  just another  little reminder of how gorgeous the color is....


So perfect with your coloring!  I can see why you want it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Lisab68 said:


> Does anyone think that there’s a pink Seoul jacket sitting in one of these back rooms?


The department stores were entirely sold out in the black when I looked years ago.  I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4108984
> 
> 
> The ivory jacket from Act I SS18 looks amazing with the Kelly au Galop and it’s been my first option during the season but, what do you think about the other two choices? Black Box, Gris T Togo and Kelly au Galop Craie (all 28s and PHW)


All perfect! This jacket is a workhorse that goes with everything.


----------



## 911snowball

My sale finds so far. These are older pics from when I originally tried them but worth waiting for at the sale price!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> My sale finds so far. These are older pics from when I originally tried them but worth waiting for at the sale price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109087
> View attachment 4109089



I love both of these! They are feminine choices and so “you”!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4108984
> 
> 
> The ivory jacket from Act I SS18 looks amazing with the Kelly au Galop and it’s been my first option during the season but, what do you think about the other two choices? Black Box, Gris T Togo and Kelly au Galop Craie (all 28s and PHW)


It looks great with all of them.   I have worn it with my black Coco handle and black Kelly.  Tonight I am going to try it with my vert anis 25cm Birkin.  If I don't like it, I will default to a white caviar flap.


----------



## gracekelly

Wore this outfit out to  lunch today. @birkinmary i picked out the orange red thread for the top and am lucky to have a pant that matches the blue stripe fabric. Had the pants years before the jacket!  Chanel sling back in camel and white patent toe and white Birkin


----------



## pigleto972001

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/22/news/companies/chanel-revenue-earnings-financials/index.html

Interesting article. 

Looking good grace!!! Love the hermes


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/22/news/companies/chanel-revenue-earnings-financials/index.html
> 
> Interesting article.
> 
> Looking good grace!!! Love the hermes


Thanks!!  

Apparently our crew is doing everything we can to help the numbers


----------



## Tykhe

So, I actually came across my holy grail today. It was the worst time because I had blown my money on Chanel Sale. But luckily husband chipped in and got it for me! Yay. I found a salzburg on TheRealReal:

https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-paris-salzburg-fantasy-tweed-jacket-2

I really hope it is real. Will post more detailed pictures when it arrives.


----------



## pigleto972001

Wonderful and it’s the gorgeous one from the runway ! Yay for your husband. Great find !


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Wonderful and it’s the gorgeous one from the runway ! Yay for your husband. Great find !


yeah, for a second I wondered if it was real because I had only seen the white and the navy that you guys have. But, somehow my husband actually found a runway picture of this one.

https://thevintagetraveler.wordpress.com/2014/12/05/alpine-fashion-from-the-1940s-to-chanel-2015/

He is well trained in the art of Chanel. haha.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes it’s on the runway. I think it was 11k original price. Neimans said that one made sale for some reason but not the cream or the other navy one.  It’s pretty. Please post pics !!!!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Yes it’s on the runway. I think it was 11k original price. Neimans said that one made sale for some reason but not the cream or the other navy one.  It’s pretty. Please post pics !!!!


11k whoa! Haha, yeah this is gorgeous but that price is pretty daunting. I never bought off the second hand market before but I'm happy to make an exception! I hope this is isn't the beginning of another addiction!


----------



## gracekelly

Going to the theater tonight to see Jeremy Irons


----------



## foxie-pooh

Congrats! Such a great find



Tykhe said:


> So, I actually came across my holy grail today. It was the worst time because I had blown my money on Chanel Sale. But luckily husband chipped in and got it for me! Yay. I found a salzburg on TheRealReal:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-paris-salzburg-fantasy-tweed-jacket-2
> 
> I really hope it is real. Will post more detailed pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> yeah, for a second I wondered if it was real because I had only seen the white and the navy that you guys have. But, somehow my husband actually found a runway picture of this one.
> 
> https://thevintagetraveler.wordpress.com/2014/12/05/alpine-fashion-from-the-1940s-to-chanel-2015/
> 
> He is well trained in the art of Chanel. haha.



Even better to be different! I actually saw this color on sale in VC a few months ago. I tried but I couldn’t find the link for you.


----------



## birkinmary

Tykhe said:


> So, I actually came across my holy grail today. It was the worst time because I had blown my money on Chanel Sale. But luckily husband chipped in and got it for me! Yay. I found a salzburg on TheRealReal:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-paris-salzburg-fantasy-tweed-jacket-2
> 
> I really hope it is real. Will post more detailed pictures when it arrives.




Congratulations on finding your (for now) grail! I’m so envious of your purchases on TheRealReal, the tax duties spoil all the fun when the items arrive in Europe!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4109162
> View attachment 4109163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore this outfit out to  lunch today. @birkinmary i picked out the orange red thread for the top and am lucky to have a pant that matches the blue stripe fabric. Had the pants years before the jacket!  Chanel sling back in camel and white patent toe and white Birkin




Thanks for the photos GK, did you alter the shoulder pads? I haven’t tried it with orange but I will definitely do.


----------



## birkinmary

Karenaellen said:


> All perfect! This jacket is a workhorse that goes with everything.



Yes it does! Too bad it’s already too hot to wear it, I have enjoyed this jacket so much!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4109381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the theater tonight to see Jeremy Irons



This jacket is a keeper! It goes great with anything. My DM and I are super fans of Jeremy Irons since Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Thanks for the photos GK, did you alter the shoulder pads? I haven’t tried it with orange but I will definitely do.


No  have never altered it in any way and funny you ask as I was debating it today and asked the DH for an opinion as I always thought them big. He said to leave them alone and he liked the jacket as is.


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> No  have never altered it in any way and funny you ask as I was debating it today and asked the DH for an opinion as I always thought them big. He said to leave them alone and he liked the jacket as is.




That’s why I asked, I also feel they are big, actually, some days they look huge, others they are ok, which I know it’s totally crazy!  LOL!!! My DD, who is so trendy and “à la page” told me it’s her favorite, she loves the shoulder pads. The Chanel seamstress and SA both agree with your DH and told me to leave them alone and look at the shoulder lines of the recent collections. I like it because is extremely comfortable, light and easy to use. I’m elated to see you modeling it.


----------



## 911snowball

GK, very  nice look. The green B is terrific with this jacket, very complementary.  I bet you got many compliments on your ensemble last night.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> That’s why I asked, I also feel they are big, actually, some days they look huge, others they are ok, which I know it’s totally crazy!  LOL!!! My DD, who is so trendy and “à la page” told me it’s her favorite, she loves the shoulder pads. The Chanel seamstress and SA both agree with your DH and told me to leave them alone and look at the shoulder lines of the recent collections. I like it because is extremely comfortable, light and easy to use. I’m elated to see you modeling it.


Exactly!!  So funny that I feel the same that the size of the pads seem to change all the time l!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Exactly!!  So funny that I feel the same that the size of the pads seem to change all the time l!



Great to know I’m not losing it after all!!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.



So much more flattering! It really is incredible.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> So much more flattering! It really is incredible.


@Karenaellen Really stunning jacket!  So amazing what a good alteration can do to make you love something.  Sometimes it takes the right alterations person too


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Great to know I’m not losing it after all!!!


Definitely not losing it though I have thought that there is a shoulder pad gremlin who comes in at 3am and fools with them just to annoy us


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK, very  nice look. The green B is terrific with this jacket, very complementary.  I bet you got many compliments on your ensemble last night.


Thank you for the compliment and thank you for wearing the necklace with the jacket in one of your previous posts. I totally copied you by doubling it and I liked the look so much better than as a single strand.   It was fun wearing the very anis.  I heard one woman tell her companion that she thought it was a weird color and didn’t go with the outfit.   Given what she was wearing, I felt totally validated by my choice.


----------



## pigleto972001

Someone said that in earshot ? Please. I think the jacket is neutral so why not have a pop of color


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Someone said that in earshot ? Please. I think the jacket is neutral so why not have a pop of color


Lol! You should have seen what she was wearing.


----------



## Tykhe

Trying on my new chanel cover up. Was a sale find!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for the compliment and thank you for wearing the necklace with the jacket in one of your previous posts. I totally copied you by doubling it and I liked the look so much better than as a single strand.   It was fun wearing the very anis.  I heard one woman tell her companion that she thought it was a weird color and didn’t go with the outfit.   Given what she was wearing, I felt totally validated by my choice.



She was jealous. The vert anis b25 looks very modern with your cream jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> Trying on my new chanel cover up. Was a sale find!



Pretty look, so feminine.


----------



## ailoveresale

Karenaellen said:


> I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.



Wow, it looks great!! I like it better with the new shoulders. Amazing what a great seamstress can do.



Tykhe said:


> Trying on my new chanel cover up. Was a sale find!



Looks great!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for the compliment and thank you for wearing the necklace with the jacket in one of your previous posts. I totally copied you by doubling it and I liked the look so much better than as a single strand.   It was fun wearing the very anis.  I heard one woman tell her companion that she thought it was a weird color and didn’t go with the outfit.   Given what she was wearing, I felt totally validated by my choice.



She was probably jealous because you looked so fabulous.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> She was jealous. The vert anis b25 looks very modern with your cream jacket.



It is a different look and most wouldn’t understand the point of it. I get that so it doesn’t bother me. I actually found it amusing


----------



## Pourquoipas

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4109381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the theater tonight to see Jeremy Irons



Love this jacket with the green Birkin and pearls!


----------



## Lisab68

Tykhe said:


> So, I actually came across my holy grail today. It was the worst time because I had blown my money on Chanel Sale. But luckily husband chipped in and got it for me! Yay. I found a salzburg on TheRealReal:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product.../chanel-paris-salzburg-fantasy-tweed-jacket-2
> 
> I really hope it is real. Will post more detailed pictures when it arrives.



I purchased the cream Salzburg on the RealReal a couple of years ago. Tags weren’t right and I was concerned about authenticity. They took it back and confirmed my concerns. It really helps to be able to purchase second hand at a place like that. I’m a lover of vintage (and honestly love the idea of reusing beautiful things). But buying something as expensive as a Chanel jacket on EBay is like the Wild West!!  Good luck!  Hope yours is perfect!


----------



## Pourquoipas

Karenaellen said:


> I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.



This is so much better! The grey and pearls needed a more feminine shape. You did so well to try and make it work for you.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Lol! You should have seen what she was wearing.


What I wouldn't give for that!


----------



## periogirl28

Karenaellen said:


> I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.


Wow love!


----------



## Tykhe

Lisab68 said:


> I purchased the cream Salzburg on the RealReal a couple of years ago. Tags weren’t right and I was concerned about authenticity. They took it back and confirmed my concerns. It really helps to be able to purchase second hand at a place like that. I’m a lover of vintage (and honestly love the idea of reusing beautiful things). But buying something as expensive as a Chanel jacket on EBay is like the Wild West!!  Good luck!  Hope yours is perfect!


Yeah! I consign a lot of my stuff on the real real so I feel secure about buying from there! When it arrives I will be sure to get it authenticated. You never know! Although if I ever got my hands on a cream salzburg and it turned out to be fake I think I would be heartbroken!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for the compliment and thank you for wearing the necklace with the jacket in one of your previous posts. I totally copied you by doubling it and I liked the look so much better than as a single strand.   It was fun wearing the very anis.  I heard one woman tell her companion that she thought it was a weird color and didn’t go with the outfit.   Given what she was wearing, I felt totally validated by my choice.




It’s amazing how impertinent ignorance can be! Especially in these days when everyone seems forced to give an opinion on everything. Keep pictures of your green beauty coming, it’s an eye candy!


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> My wonderful SA w her Hamburg jacket. She loves chanel !! I like how it’s worn as a separate. She gave me permission to post
> 
> View attachment 4108752
> 
> 
> She has quite a few sale pieces if anyone needs a SA. And of course the two Stunning Blue jackets. Haha.


She looks amazing.............


----------



## gracekelly

Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love that pink jacket. I wish chanel would come out w more jackets like that one


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.




Quintessentially Chanel! love your jacket, it makes me wish a pink one!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


So pretty! Love your jacket and the floral design of the bag.


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


Pink perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


You are beautiful and look amazing in pink.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Quintessentially Chanel! love your jacket, it makes me wish a pink one!


You would look great in pink!


periogirl28 said:


> So pretty! Love your jacket and the floral design of the bag.


Thanks!  It was fun wearing the bag. 


chowlover2 said:


> Pink perfection!


This is one of my favorites.


Dextersmom said:


> You are beautiful and look amazing in pink.



Thank you,  you make me blush!


----------



## Lisab68

Tykhe said:


> Yeah! I consign a lot of my stuff on the real real so I feel secure about buying from there! When it arrives I will be sure to get it authenticated. You never know! Although if I ever got my hands on a cream salzburg and it turned out to be fake I think I would be heartbroken!


It’s a beautiful jacket!  I was bummed but mostly angry that someone would do that. And grateful for their authentication process. I’ve got my HG jacket on its way from Poshmark right now. It gets authenticated first and then sent to me. Can’t wait to post once I get it. Have you ever purchased Chanel from Poshmark?


----------



## Lisab68

pigleto972001 said:


> I love that pink jacket. I wish chanel would come out w more jackets like that one



Agreed!  When I look back at older collections I see so many more jackets that seem classic to me.


----------



## miss argile

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


Pretty!! Now I wish I got the pink seoul jacket....  I went into the store today to try some hambourg pieces and feeling Im getting priced out, even cardigans are selling for $4k


----------



## pinkorchid20

Lisab68 said:


> Agreed!  When I look back at older collections I see so many more jackets that seem classic to me.


Also agreeing with that. Not just classic but also more flattering at least for my body shape. When I look back at the collections between 2006 and 2009, I feel there is so much more that appeals to me and that I would still carry today. Not sure I feel the same way about the more recent collections.


----------



## pinkorchid20

miss argile said:


> Pretty!! Now I wish I got the pink seoul jacket....  I went into the store today to try some hambourg pieces and feeling Im getting priced out, even cardigans are selling for $4k


Yes, I was surprised especially about prices on non-tweed jackets. I can hardly understand why a jacket made of stiff material is priced similarly to an elaborate tweed piece. Cashmere and knit prices have reached crazy dimensions. Also one of the reasons for deciding against the cute dresses and twinsets from Hamburg. 4k for a very boxy simple short sleeved sweater and a straight mini skirt is just too much.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Very happy about my sale jacket from the datacenter collection, though. The shoulders and arms were taken in massively. I might get the velcro removed at some point to make it more timeless, but will enjoy it as it is for now.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Also agreeing with that. Not just classic but also more flattering at least for my body shape. When I look back at the collections between 2006 and 2009, I feel there is so much more that appeals to me and that I would still carry today. Not sure I feel the same way about the more recent collections.


Interesting that you say this because I have quite a few from this period. Very classic pieces that showcase what Chanel is all about and are not faddish or tricked up. A good shopper will find them at decent prices because the hype is all about anything new as that seems to be what  is desired even if it doesn’t show the classic Chanel look


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Very happy about my sale jacket from the datacenter collection, though. The shoulders and arms were taken in massively. I might get the velcro removed at some point to make it more timeless, but will enjoy it as it is for now.
> View attachment 4112700


I think this looks great on you and very flattering. They did a wonderful alteration job. I wouldn’t change it at all and leave it alone.


----------



## Tykhe

Lisab68 said:


> It’s a beautiful jacket!  I was bummed but mostly angry that someone would do that. And grateful for their authentication process. I’ve got my HG jacket on its way from Poshmark right now. It gets authenticated first and then sent to me. Can’t wait to post once I get it. Have you ever purchased Chanel from Poshmark?


Oh can’t wait to see it! No, this is actually my first time buying preloved Chanel. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tykhe

pinkorchid20 said:


> Very happy about my sale jacket from the datacenter collection, though. The shoulders and arms were taken in massively. I might get the velcro removed at some point to make it more timeless, but will enjoy it as it is for now.
> View attachment 4112700


This looks amazing on you! There were so many vibrant and youthful peices in this collection.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


I love this jacket so much!!! I wish they made more pieces like this. The details are stunning


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> I think this looks great on you and very flattering. They did a wonderful alteration job. I wouldn’t change it at all and leave it alone.



Thank you, gracekelly. I agree, the seamstress did a great job - the jacket went through two rounds of alterations as the shoulders and arms were very accentuated. I looked like a quarterback but we were both sure that it had the potential of a more classic shape. Very happy with the result and leave it as it is. 



Tykhe said:


> This looks amazing on you! There were so many vibrant and youthful peices in this collection.



I agree. One of the few seasons that appealed to me a lot, very refreshing but not too overdone. Sad that I missed out on the collection and now have to search high and low for the pieces I found most appealing on the wonderful women on this thread.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Interesting that you say this because I have quite a few from this period. Very classic pieces that showcase what Chanel is all about and are not faddish or tricked up. A good shopper will find them at decent prices because the hype is all about anything new as that seems to be what  is desired even if it doesn’t show the classic Chanel look


Yes, I admire your jacket collection and already noticed that some of them were from that time. This is what I am missing in recent collections which to me are over the top many times, probably since they photograph better and are on trend with bloggers, fashionistas (?) and magazines. I understand why Chanel is doing that and why they try to appeal to a younger clientele, but exaggerated cuts don't mean they are automatically received well by the younger target group. In the end, I would assume most Chanel buyers are women like us on this forum, who work and have a busy life and who strive for comfortable high quality clothing that brings out the best of everyone's individual body shape. Earlier seasons look like they achieved this look, no matter the age or shape of the person wearing it. These collections are quintessential Chanel to me. 
And yes, many of the jackets I acquired pre-loved are from 2007/2008/2009 and were bought for a very fair price. In addition, the great thing about them is that these cuts don't need extensive alterations such as more recent ones.


----------



## Tykhe

It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?


Simply beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## pigleto972001

That jacket looks so pretty !! Someone here posted a pic of the two Salzburg jackets and their Codes. I am trying to find the pic cos I thought I saved it. Here’s the runway pic


----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4113084


Oh thank you so much for digging that up!! It is comforting to know the numbers are a match!


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m trying to determine from your pics ... the frogs look a bit different but I’m trying to see if I’m looking at them wrong lol. The second button hole is confusing me—they could have changed it in production.


----------



## Tykhe

I attached some more pictures including of the lining. The chain feels decently heavy. The second frog button hole’s stitching looks a little uneven but I guess that could be because Chanel supposedly stitches by hand?


----------



## foxie-pooh

Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?



The jacket looks amazing! It looks fairly consistent with Emmanuelle's jacket but I’m no authentication expert lol


----------



## Tykhe

foxie-pooh said:


> The jacket looks amazing! It looks fairly consistent with Emmanuelle's jacket but I’m no authentication expert lol
> 
> View attachment 4113132


Oh nice!! Lol I can’t believe she is wearing it in what looks like spring weather. It is a heavy jacket!


----------



## chaneljewel

I had no idea that this jacket came in black too!   It’s an amazing jacket!


----------



## Tykhe

chaneljewel said:


> I had no idea that this jacket came in black too!   It’s an amazing jacket!


Lol me neither! I thought it was a fake at first!

If I see a white on the resell market I might still spring for that too though. Especially if it is 2-3 k like this one. Funny how warped our sense of pricing is when it comes to chanel! Normally I ruminate over buying a 1k Prada bag. But a 3k salzburg - omg! It’s practically free!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. Hey seeing the pic I feel much better. Your frogs match hers. It’s a gorgeous jacket ! Wonderful buy!!!!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha. Hey seeing the pic I feel much better. Your frogs match hers. It’s a gorgeous jacket ! Wonderful buy!!!!


Awesome. Now to arrange for it to be cleaned at m paulette. Hopefully it doesn’t cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Lisab68

gracekelly said:


> Interesting that you say this because I have quite a few from this period. Very classic pieces that showcase what Chanel is all about and are not faddish or tricked up. A good shopper will find them at decent prices because the hype is all about anything new as that seems to be what  is desired even if it doesn’t show the classic Chanel look


I could not agree more.  I don't have the lifestyle to support several Chanel pieces so I have to choose carefully.  I'm constantly looking for jackets from those years.  Classic!


----------



## Lisab68

Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?


It's gorgeous!!  Took my breath away when I saw your first pic.  Literally.  Breath.  Gone!  Congrats!


----------



## Vanana

Karenaellen said:


> In case you are looking for a new way to wear your Chanel jacket you hadn't thought of. . .


Hard pass...


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> This one may be from 2008. It reminds me of another from that time.


You are a wealth of knowledge   I noticed that the shoulders are definitely rounder and overall a more relaxed look at the sleeves. The overall sleeve wrist area is similar to my vintage black jacket that had the velvet trim. Yet another testament to the timelessness of a chanel lbj


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> I like the rust colored pairing
> 
> View attachment 4107804
> 
> 
> Me trying the Vanana coat. It was lighter than expected and a nice piece. The price tho !! 6550. Yikes


Looks great on you and you are absolutely right I love that coat but not the price tag!!!


----------



## Vanana

argcdg said:


> Not even sure what to do now; it’s awkward. Just show up over there and have someone else help me?


Yes.. totally “pretty woman” this when you walk out with many awesome sale items with another SA


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> View attachment 4108851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Z,  just another  little reminder of how gorgeous the color is....





pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4108857
> 
> 
> Me too! Lol.


You guys are *evil* enablers!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Apparently our crew is doing everything we can to help the numbers


Exactly! I only buy to ensure chanel remains independent.., yeah.. that’s the reason for my irresponsible purchase behavior


----------



## Vanana

Karenaellen said:


> I am so pleased with how this alteration turned out!  I wasn't happy with the big shoulders.  My seamstress is so skilled! Before and after shot.


Oh wow!!! Looks like a totally different jacket!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


A pink version of the classic LBJ


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Lol me neither! I thought it was a fake at first!
> 
> If I see a white on the resell market I might still spring for that too though. Especially if it is 2-3 k like this one. Funny how warped our sense of pricing is when it comes to chanel! Normally I ruminate over buying a 1k Prada bag. But a 3k salzburg - omg! It’s practically free!


$2-3k saltzberg and the runway version?!?! How?!?!?! This is the chanel buy of the century!


----------



## miss argile

Congrats!!! @pinkorchid20 lovely sales find, it suits you so well, and it even matches the painting on the wall!
My feeling exactly, the twin set and some non-tweed pieces are nice, but I would rather find classic vintage tweed jackets at that price points,


Vanana said:


> Exactly! I only buy to ensure chanel remains independent.., yeah.. that’s the reason for my irresponsible purchase behavior


Chanel did annouce its 2017 financials (first time in history I think) to show that the numbers are so good that they can be independent for a long long time . Revenue just behind LV at 9.6Bn and Ne Profit at 1.8Bn. Sitting on 2.2Bn cash and little debt.


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha. Hey seeing the pic I feel much better. Your frogs match hers. It’s a gorgeous jacket ! Wonderful buy!!!!


Yay!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?


What an amazing find! Congrats!  The fabric is so heavy!  Good thing you live where it snows lol!


----------



## gracekelly

Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is an amazing find and on sale ?! Congrats.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.


 Wow that is amazing. You have the best SA!!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> $2-3k saltzberg and the runway version?!?! How?!?!?! This is the chanel buy of the century!


Yeah I was so shocked! But there was a white salzburg on the sold page that sold for 2k and I was like omg!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.


No. Way.!!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Wow that is amazing. You have the best SA!!


She knew that i wanted it on sale.




Vanana said:


> No. Way.!!!!! Congratulations!!!


Thanks!  Very lucky!


----------



## ailoveresale

pinkorchid20 said:


> Also agreeing with that. Not just classic but also more flattering at least for my body shape. When I look back at the collections between 2006 and 2009, I feel there is so much more that appeals to me and that I would still carry today. Not sure I feel the same way about the more recent collections.



Agree, I wish I had had the funds to acquire chanel RTW during that time. I have a few pre-owned pieces from 08C and 08P that are so classic, it seemed like that year could do no wrong!



pinkorchid20 said:


> Very happy about my sale jacket from the datacenter collection, though. The shoulders and arms were taken in massively. I might get the velcro removed at some point to make it more timeless, but will enjoy it as it is for now.
> View attachment 4112700



Looks great! Congrats!



Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?



Wow looks great on you! I saw that on TRR and thought “someone’s got to get this and I hope it’s not a reseller.” So glad you could acquire it at a great price!



gracekelly said:


> Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.



Haha you won’t regret it!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.


What a lucky find! Welcome to the club!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Well fellow enablers, I can report that I was lucky enough to find the navy Act I jacket on sale.  I think it was almost freakish that one in my size was still out there.  My SA did some horse trading with other stores so she would have it, though up until last Thursday, I don't think she knew for sure if it would be on sale.   It is currently being altered and when I get it, I will be sure to post some pictures.



Congratulations GK! What a lucky find!!!


----------



## 911snowball

GK, that was a major score on the navy spring jacket!  What a great way to celebrate our last sale season for some time!
It is a great, wearable classic not to mention perfect for your climate and will look GREAT with that green bag!


----------



## pigleto972001

So saks has the robot skirts on sale if anyone is interested  I’m getting a black one


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK, that was a major score on the navy spring jacket!  What a great way to celebrate our last sale season for some time!
> It is a great, wearable classic not to mention perfect for your climate and will look GREAT with that green bag!


So agree with all you say!   It is an all year round jacket for CA. The fact that the winter things are too heavy definitely influenced my splurge and the idea that a future sale will be very far off. A lower price helps too lol!


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> So saks has the robot skirts on sale if anyone is interested  I’m getting a black one


I think bg did too


----------



## nicole0612

Let me know if anyone sees a lone robot jacket on sale. You never know


----------



## pigleto972001

I asked the saks lady and she said robot jackets were sold out. I was surpised the skirts were still there


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I asked the saks lady and she said robot jackets were sold out. I was surpised the skirts were still there


Thank you 
I'm happy for you that you are finally able to add the skirt.  Your patience paid off!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you Nicole ! 

I suspect neimans still may have some as they are the lone hold out for full price. The issue would be price matching if other stores have sold out ....


----------



## Lisab68

Tykhe said:


> I attached some more pictures including of the lining. The chain feels decently heavy. The second frog button hole’s stitching looks a little uneven but I guess that could be because Chanel supposedly stitches by hand?[/
> 
> I’ve been thinking about your beautiful jacket. I don’t believe the frogs are supposed to be sewn on. I know other Salzburg owners here can weigh in. I’m sure the prior owner could have had them sewn on. But I believe the RealReal has its own authentication process. I think you send them the jacket if you are concerned. If the jacket is authentic (which it prob is) you got such a good deal. If not, some thief has made a small fortune.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> It came!!! Anyway, at first glance it looks legit. It is a heavier tweed just as the ladies here described. The fabric that connects the buttons isn’t as mobile as it looks like in some of the pictures. I think that it because it is stitched down. I guess if I wanted to I can remove the stitches and wear it as a classic little black jacket.  I attached some pictures. Just wondering. Did any of you guys use a paid authentication service for rtw? If you did can you rec one?





The code is correct at least 
And yes I was thinking of the same thing, I thought he fabric which connected the buttons could be removed easily but not.


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4113084



Oh just realised you posted already .


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> I attached some more pictures including of the lining. The chain feels decently heavy. The second frog button hole’s stitching looks a little uneven but I guess that could be because Chanel supposedly stitches by hand?



No worries about the stitches. Mine was the same and I did the stitching again by myself to make the stitches stronger.


----------



## smileygirl

Sorry posted in wrong thread.... Darn

Passed however on the cardi.  Too exp.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4111482
> View attachment 4111483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to see a production of Cabaret today. The neighborhood of the theatre was not great so I kept it lower key but managed to wear my pink Chanel jacket.  Thought it would be fun to wear my vintage 50+ year old Enid Collins of Texas jeweled bag with it.


A bit late in the party, but could not let this go by. It's just adorable ! Chanel does the most beautiful shades of pink. And the bag is pretty unique...


----------



## pigleto972001

The black version of Vanana’s jacket. It was thicker. Thought it was nice


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Sorry posted in wrong thread.... Darn
> 
> Passed however on the cardi.  Too exp.
> 
> View attachment 4115307


I actually really like this one. Except the pocket placement jumps out at me as being at an odd level. No surprise as it happens on so many jacket and dresses.


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> Sorry posted in wrong thread.... Darn
> 
> Passed however on the cardi.  Too exp.
> 
> View attachment 4115307


Looks great on you and a good fit.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> A bit late in the party, but could not let this go by. It's just adorable ! Chanel does the most beautiful shades of pink. And the bag is pretty unique...


Thanks!  That bag is older than most of the people this thread


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  That bag is older than most of the people this thread


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Thanks!  That bag is older than most of the people this thread


You can't beat those old beauties though...


----------



## Vanana

Posted on the RTW thread too but the excitement cannot be contained so you will please bear with me 

Chanel seamstress the best! Now I can move comfortably in the skirt and it fits perfectly  

Presenting my 1st all season chanel classic black suit set with the camellias jacket   whole set for ~$1590 and the skirt was brand new with tags at $350 (don’t remember exact) 

They work well with the simple cc python and suede low pumps


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> Posted on the RTW thread too but the excitement cannot be contained so you will please bear with me
> 
> Chanel seamstress the best! Now I can move comfortably in the skirt and it fits perfectly
> 
> Presenting my 1st all season chanel classic black suit set with the camellias jacket   whole set for ~$1590 and the skirt was brand new with tags at $350 (don’t remember exact)
> 
> They work well with the simple cc python and suede low pumps
> 
> View attachment 4116516
> 
> View attachment 4116518
> View attachment 4116517


Stunning and gorgeous forever!


----------



## Tykhe

@Vanana wow that suit looks jaw dropping on you!!! I wish I had your figure. You are making me wish I had a full set in black too. It looks so sophisticated.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies, can I bring a new Chanel jacket bought at dept stores to Chanel for alteration with fees?  I am in US.  Thank you


----------



## nicole0612

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, can I bring a new Chanel jacket bought at dept stores to Chanel for alteration with fees?  I am in US.  Thank you



Yes, my experience has been that alterations are free when at a boutique I am a customer at, even when the item was purchased elsewhere, but like all things, I’m sure that varies by location and SA.


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Posted on the RTW thread too but the excitement cannot be contained so you will please bear with me
> 
> Chanel seamstress the best! Now I can move comfortably in the skirt and it fits perfectly
> 
> Presenting my 1st all season chanel classic black suit set with the camellias jacket   whole set for ~$1590 and the skirt was brand new with tags at $350 (don’t remember exact)
> 
> They work well with the simple cc python and suede low pumps
> 
> View attachment 4116516
> 
> View attachment 4116518
> View attachment 4116517



Gorgeous!! I’m so glad the skirt worked out!!


----------



## suziez

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4115562
> 
> 
> The black version of Vanana’s jacket. It was thicker. Thought it was nice


This is beyond perfect on you


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> Gorgeous!! I’m so glad the skirt worked out!!


Thanks to your mod shot and help in validating it!!! Major score for us 
I love how I bought the jacket After you and then you bought it, then u got the skirt and it’s my turn. Here we are both with the set  
We will now move on to matching shoes and accessories!


----------



## pigleto972001

suziez said:


> This is beyond perfect on you



Aw thank you! It is very comfortable haha. I got used to having it on. Sadly it’s 6350 and funds too depleted. It’s fun to try things on even though I can’t indulge


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> @Vanana wow that suit looks jaw dropping on you!!! I wish I had your figure. You are making me wish I had a full set in black too. It looks so sophisticated.


Thank you so much! My current figure came from extreme/intense stress at work almost a year ago.  I just took advantage and maintaining once getting there is easier 
I’ve been buying jackets and couldn’t make myself bite the bullet before because the material of my jackets are mostly heavy . But I have been craving a set... you will find yours too you’ve been adding such amazing items so quickly!


----------



## tannfran

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4115562
> 
> 
> The black version of Vanana’s jacket. It was thicker. Thought it was nice



Looks fabulous on you!


----------



## ailoveresale

Vanana said:


> Thanks to your mod shot and help in validating it!!! Major score for us
> I love how I bought the jacket After you and then you bought it, then u got the skirt and it’s my turn. Here we are both with the set
> We will now move on to matching shoes and accessories!



Haha glad to enable!! Happy to be twins!! I have the shoes in black/black and beige/black but I’m loving the silver cap toe on yours. [emoji6]


----------



## birkinmary

Some of the things I saw on sale today. Sizes 38/40


----------



## birkinmary

Speechless at the beauty of this lesage skirt:


----------



## birkinmary




----------



## birkinmary

Some shoes size 39


----------



## tonkamama

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, my experience has been that alterations are free when at a boutique I am a customer at, even when the item was purchased elsewhere, but like all things, I’m sure that varies by location and SA.


Thank you, I usually don’t need any alterations but I am expecting a cruise jacket that is one size too big because it’s marked down so I want to give it a try .....  I hope Chanel is willing to after the jacket not purchased at the boutique.


----------



## chaneljewel

birkinmary said:


> Speechless at the beauty of this lesage skirt:
> 
> View attachment 4117159
> 
> View attachment 4117156
> View attachment 4117157
> View attachment 4117158


Do you remember the prices of the knit dresses?


----------



## Vanana

tonkamama said:


> Thank you, I usually don’t need any alterations but I am expecting a cruise jacket that is one size too big because it’s marked down so I want to give it a try .....  I hope Chanel is willing to after the jacket not purchased at the boutique.


If you have a good relationship with the boutique it shouldn’t be an issue? Also wouldn’t the dept store also alter it for free with purchase as well (at least in US) or do you just feel more comfy with your chanel seamstress?


----------



## tonkamama

Vanana said:


> If you have a good relationship with the boutique it shouldn’t be an issue? Also wouldn’t the dept store also alter it for free with purchase as well (at least in US) or do you just feel more comfy with your chanel seamstress?



Hello Vanana, although I purchased the jacket from a dept store  (outside my area which carries Chanel RTW), however the same dept store has no Chanel RTW locally where I live, therefore I don’t feel comfortable having it altered at my local dept store , I think those seamstresses are not trained for Chanel (my local dept store does carry Gucci, Fendi etc. etc.).

Thank you for your advise, my local Chanel boutique SA is out on vacation for 3 weeks, I will ask the boutique manager and hope she will let me take my jacket there for alterations and I am willing to pay for it .


----------



## birkinmary

chaneljewel said:


> Do you remember the prices of the knit dresses?



Yes, I photographed some of the tags:
Cruise sleveless was 1645€ (Full price was 3290)
3/4 sleeved was 1990€ (Full price was 3980)

Hope it helps


----------



## birkinmary

These are the things I bought, everything left for alterations... except the loafers 


The black Robot! I was surprised at finding it in my size:




The quilted black jeans:




A pair of loafers:




And some bling that will post later. There wasn’t much in my size I made sensible purchases I think.
Btw, the Hamburg collections is selling fast!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

birkinmary said:


> These are the things I bought, everything left for alterations... except the loafers
> View attachment 4117371
> 
> The black Robot! I was surprised at finding it in my size:
> 
> View attachment 4117368
> 
> 
> The quilted black jeans:
> 
> View attachment 4117370
> 
> 
> A pair of loafers:
> 
> View attachment 4117369
> 
> 
> And some bling that will post later. There wasn’t much in my size I made sensible purchases I think.
> Btw, the Hamburg collections is selling fast!


Excellent finds!


----------



## pigleto972001

Those are great finds ! I got the robot too on sale finally 

Is the top skirt the navy act 1 from fall. I alllllllmost got that one


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> These are the things I bought, everything left for alterations... except the loafers
> View attachment 4117371
> 
> The black Robot! I was surprised at finding it in my size:
> 
> View attachment 4117368
> 
> 
> The quilted black jeans:
> 
> View attachment 4117370
> 
> 
> A pair of loafers:
> 
> View attachment 4117369
> 
> 
> And some bling that will post later. There wasn’t much in my size I made sensible purchases I think.
> Btw, the Hamburg collections is selling fast!



Great finds! I love the loafers.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> These are the things I bought, everything left for alterations... except the loafers
> View attachment 4117371
> 
> The black Robot! I was surprised at finding it in my size:
> 
> View attachment 4117368
> 
> 
> The quilted black jeans:
> 
> View attachment 4117370
> 
> 
> A pair of loafers:
> 
> View attachment 4117369
> 
> 
> And some bling that will post later. There wasn’t much in my size I made sensible purchases I think.
> Btw, the Hamburg collections is selling fast!


Wonderful selections and things that you will certainly wear!


----------



## birkinmary

Karenaellen said:


> Excellent finds!



Thank you, I also think so.



pigleto972001 said:


> Those are great finds ! I got the robot too on sale finally
> Is the top skirt the navy act 1 from fall. I alllllllmost got that one



I remembered you also did, now we both have the complete suit! I left it to altered the length, it looked huge. The top skirt is the navy/black from 17P, I hadn’t seen it before






nicole0612 said:


> Great finds! I love the loafers.



Aren’t they super cute?






gracekelly said:


> Wonderful selections and things that you will certainly wear!



ITA with you GK, there wasn’t so much to choose from but I think I did well.


----------



## chanel76

birkinmary said:


> Speechless at the beauty of this lesage skirt:
> 
> View attachment 4117159
> 
> View attachment 4117156
> View attachment 4117157
> View attachment 4117158



May I ask at which boutique did you see the mermaid skirt in 38? It was at my local boutique too, but sadly not in my size.


----------



## pigleto972001

Seeing the past collection is making me nostalgic  I’m wearing the Cuba tank in white w navy stripes. If someone sees one in a 38 on sale, let me know. I’d love a backup. Ha ha


----------



## birkinmary

pigleto972001 said:


> Seeing the past collection is making me nostalgic  I’m wearing the Cuba tank in white w navy stripes. If someone sees one in a 38 on sale, let me know. I’d love a backup. Ha ha


Will check tomorrow for sure!


----------



## birkinmary

Does anyone have an action picture of this Cuba jacket? I found this photo from last year here, would appreciate any input.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

birkinmary said:


> Does anyone have an action picture of this Cuba jacket? I found this photo from last year here, would appreciate any input.
> 
> View attachment 4118533


Search Ari's posts for modeling shots.


----------



## Lisab68

birkinmary said:


> Some shoes size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117167
> View attachment 4117169
> View attachment 4117170
> View attachment 4117168
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117166



I love that last pair with  the black cap  toe. Were these sale or regular price?

And the loafers you got were amazing.


----------



## argcdg

birkinmary said:


> Some of the things I saw on sale today. Sizes 38/40
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117152
> 
> View attachment 4117153
> View attachment 4117154
> View attachment 4117155


love the top dress. may i ask where you saw it?


----------



## birkinmary

Lisab68 said:


> I love that last pair with  the black cap  toe. Were these sale or regular price?
> 
> And the loafers you got were amazing.




It was sale price size 39


----------



## Tykhe

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-wool-tweed-jacket-403-404

Lol saw this today. Reminds me of the jacket from blue jasmine. Would totally get it if I weren’t on ban island.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-wool-tweed-jacket-403-404
> 
> Lol saw this today. Reminds me of the jacket from blue jasmine. Would totally get it if I weren’t on ban island.


Can't  find it on  RR , but if it is the jacket I think it is, I own it and that is why  bought it.  I was totally obsessed with the Blue Jasmine jacket.  @ailoveresale went to a Chanel event,  if memory serves correctly,  where a stylist was wearing the BJ jacket.  They always make multiples for movie shoots, plus they had to show the jacket in the various stages of decrepitude as the movie/story  progresses.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> Can't  find it on  RR , but if it is the jacket I think it is, I own it and that is why  bought it.  I was totally obsessed with the Blue Jasmine jacket.  @ailoveresale went to a Chanel event,  if memory serves correctly,  where a stylist was wearing the BJ jacket.  They always make multiples for movie shoots, plus they had to show the jacket in the various stages of decrepitude as the movie/story  progresses.


Omg. That is amazing. I would love to see a pic of it if you ever have a chance to take one. That is another one of my dream chanel jackets.

This is the jacket I saw. It sold pretty quick lol


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Omg. That is amazing. I would love to see a pic of it if you ever have a chance to take one. That is another one of my dream chanel jackets.
> 
> This is the jacket I saw. It sold pretty quick lol


OK,  I know this jacket, but not the one I have. It is another 2006 jacket and I lusted after it as well, but I had already maxed out for that year.  This one is my version of the Blue Jasmine.


----------



## eagle1002us

ladysarah said:


> You can't beat those old beauties though...


So true, regardless of whether it's a bag or a person.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> OK,  I know this jacket, but not the one I have. It is another 2006 jacket and I lusted after it as well, but I had already maxed out for that year.  This one is my version of the Blue Jasmine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126424


Love it!!!! You can’t beat some of the older more classic Chanel jackets!!


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> So true, regardless of whether it's a bag or a person.


Thank you for making me feel good as an old bag and a person.


----------



## ladysarah

eagle1002us said:


> So true, regardless of whether it's a bag or a person.


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> Thank you for making me feel good as an old bag and a person.


It takes one to know one, GK!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Can't  find it on  RR , but if it is the jacket I think it is, I own it and that is why  bought it.  I was totally obsessed with the Blue Jasmine jacket.  @ailoveresale went to a Chanel event,  if memory serves correctly,  where a stylist was wearing the BJ jacket.  They always make multiples for movie shoots, plus they had to show the jacket in the various stages of decrepitude as the movie/story  progresses.



Yes I saw it IRL on a stylist who was with Stephanie Pratt. It is very unassuming but classic! @gracekelly love that jacket on you! Sadly I just didn’t reach for mine enough to keep it...


----------



## pigleto972001

Ailoveresale, Did you have that jacket too ?! Oooooh.


----------



## ailoveresale

I did, but I had a hard time making it work with things in my closet I already had. I found I wasn’t wearing it so I sold it. [emoji53]


----------



## pigleto972001

Aw. Well if you aren’t wearing it better to get your money’s worth elsewhere!

I just heard act one ships next week !  Too soon !


----------



## Tykhe

Just got the jacket back from a deep cleaning at madame paulette’s  They did a truly amazing job. It feels like it is brand new. Can’t recommend them enough. The jacket almost feels like it is slightly more fitted lol. Maybe it is the starching stuff they used.


----------



## gracekelly

Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.


----------



## Tykhe

Looks amazing on you!!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Looks amazing on you!!


Thanks Tykhe!  Wish the weather here was cool enough to wear it.  In this coloration, it can be worn here all year around, so that is the good news

Your jacket came out just great!  Congrats on a super find!


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> Thanks Tykhe!  Wish the weather here was cool enough to wear it.  In this coloration, it can be worn here all year around, so that is the good news
> 
> Your jacket came out just great!  Congrats on a super find!


Yeah the fit of the navy is super flattering. It can be worn over jeans or a cocktail dress. It is a bit more of a spring/fall jacket though. I have been wearing the greece ecru more in the summer because of the 3/4 sleeves.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.


Looks great on you, and amazing that you were able to find it on sale! May I ask how much it was in the sale? Was heavily debating getting this jacket at full price but just couldn't stomach it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Such an Awesome find, tykhe and glad it worked in the cleaners !!!!

Grace that jacket is amazing and the sale price more amazing. [emoji38]

Anyone seen the latest haute couture show? If I recall, act one in future is inspired by it. Which act 1 I wonder ? I loved the long slits in the skirts and the arms of the jackets. I think my fave look was a velvet grey top w a feathered collar ... the music is fantastic too.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Looks great on you, and amazing that you were able to find it on sale! May I ask how much it was in the sale? Was heavily debating getting this jacket at full price but just couldn't stomach it.


Thank you~


pigleto972001 said:


> Such an Awesome find, tykhe and glad it worked in the cleaners !!!!
> 
> Grace that jacket is amazing and the sale price more amazing. [emoji38]
> 
> Anyone seen the latest haute couture show? If I recall, act one in future is inspired by it. Which act 1 I wonder ? I loved the long slits in the skirts and the arms of the jackets. I think my fave look was a velvet grey top w a feathered collar ... the music is fantastic too.


Thank you my little enabler


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.


Looks great on you! What did you have done?


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> Just got the jacket back from a deep cleaning at madame paulette’s  They did a truly amazing job. It feels like it is brand new. Can’t recommend them enough. The jacket almost feels like it is slightly more fitted lol. Maybe it is the starching stuff they used.


It looks great on you!  So glad to hear it about Madame Paulette - I need to take in the Greece ecru jacket because I have worn it to death all spring/summer.  Did you take yours in to the place on Second Avenue or have them pick it up?  Thanks!


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> It looks great on you!  So glad to hear it about Madame Paulette - I need to take in the Greece ecru jacket because I have worn it to death all spring/summer.  Did you take yours in to the place on Second Avenue or have them pick it up?  Thanks!


Yes. I highly recommend them!!! Jacket came back in like new condition. All the buttons were in tact. I stopped dry cleaning my jackets after a local dry cleaner chipped one of the buttons on my pink chanel Versailles jacket and left all the tweed looking faded. I think I might start dry cleaning again after this experience!

I dropped off the jacket at their store. I don’t think they pick up in Long Island.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> Looks great on you! What did you have done?



Thank you!
I had the back taken in to remove excess fabric and the sides tapered and the neck taken in as well. These are pretty much my standard alterations with jackets.   I will say that fit was different from the ecru.  The ecru had more tapering and the bustline fit perfectly initially.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.


Truly wonderful! Again welcome to the club. It fits you perfectly. Very good job and a wise decision to purchase it. I hope it will be a valuable staple in your closet.


----------



## gracekelly

pinkorchid20 said:


> Truly wonderful! Again welcome to the club. It fits you perfectly. Very good job and a wise decision to purchase it. I hope it will be a valuable staple in your closet.


Thank you pinkorchid.  All the ladies who bought this have such beautiful taste so I am honored to join the group.   Not to mention incredibly lucky to be able to purchase at a reduction, as it wouldn’t have happened given my previous purchase of the ecru


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Thank you!
> I had the back taken in to remove excess fabric and the sides tapered and the neck taken in as well. These are pretty much my standard alterations with jackets.   I will say that fit was different from the ecru.  The ecru had more tapering and the bustline fit perfectly initially.


It looks great on you and now fits as it should. Oddly the 3 diff colours in this style all fit me exactly, in my size, and I tried on multiples. So I guess there is some variation as they are all handmade.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> It looks great on you and now fits as it should. Oddly the 3 diff colours in this style all fit me exactly, in my size, and I tried on multiples. So I guess there is some variation as they are all handmade.


So interesting!  Oh yes about variations!  When I first tried on the Robot jacket last year, I didn't like it at all on me for a variety of reasons.  The fit was off and I didn't like the placement of the empty spots of interrupted pattern on the jackets.  I felt that way about the black and the white.  Several weeks after the initial try on, I tried it in black again at a different store boutique and it was love lol!  It fit quite well, the fabric was laid out well and everything clicked.  The alterations on that were the same, taper the sides and back and neck.


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Just got the jacket back from a deep cleaning at madame paulette’s  They did a truly amazing job. It feels like it is brand new. Can’t recommend them enough. The jacket almost feels like it is slightly more fitted lol. Maybe it is the starching stuff they used.


SO lucky it's incredible - green with envy for sure. It's such a spectacular jacket!!!!


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.


ARGH! really GK?!?! You need another perfect classic? don't leave any for the rest of us  hehehe so kidding of course! Total congrats for adding another perfect piece that would fit nicely with your spectacular collection


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> ARGH! really GK?!?! You need another perfect classic? don't leave any for the rest of us  hehehe so kidding of course! Total congrats for adding another perfect piece that would fit nicely with your spectacular collection


LOL!  You are too cute!  Thank you!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.



Congrats GK! What a find!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4129169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally was able to  pick up my navy blue sale jacket.  The weather here as been so hot, it just was not realistic to go out for this.  Please forgive the outfit underneath.  Just took one quick shot in the dressing room.



It is so beautiful! I remember you have this one in white, right?


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Congrats GK! What a find!!!


Thank you!  You did beautifully yourself with your sale finds!  I especially love the loafers!


Nancy Wong said:


> It is so beautiful! I remember you have this one in white, right?



Thank you Nancy!  Yes I do have the ecru. They do seem very different because of the fabrics and colors.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> Yes. I highly recommend them!!! Jacket came back in like new condition. All the buttons were in tact. I stopped dry cleaning my jackets after a local dry cleaner chipped one of the buttons on my pink chanel Versailles jacket and left all the tweed looking faded. I think I might start dry cleaning again after this experience!
> 
> I dropped off the jacket at their store. I don’t think they pick up in Long Island.


This makes me so happy - I live on the UES so it’s super convenient.  Thank you!!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

argcdg said:


> This makes me so happy - I live on the UES so it’s super convenient.  Thank you!!


I see that Madame Paulette has stain removal kits and information on the website.  Good news for those of us who live far away!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## muamua

hmm, is there a sale in us boutique? My sale told me that they stopped doing sale in boutique but seems like some boutiques still have the sale?


----------



## pinkorchid20

muamua said:


> hmm, is there a sale in us boutique? My sale told me that they stopped doing sale in boutique but seems like some boutiques still have the sale?


Think only outside the US.


----------



## lulilu

muamua said:


> hmm, is there a sale in us boutique? My sale told me that they stopped doing sale in boutique but seems like some boutiques still have the sale?



Boutique at CDG had sale items.


----------



## periogirl28

Europe and Asia are having sales now. Data Centre and Cuba Cruise.


----------



## pigleto972001

Pretty jackets. So is this part of coco neige ? Looks separate.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4134199
> View attachment 4134200
> View attachment 4134201
> 
> 
> Pretty jackets. So is this part of coco neige ? Looks separate.



Really love the first two! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bags to die for

My SA said some of the prefall collection is considered coco neige but not all of them. Whatever that means!


----------



## gracekelly

@ailoveresale  You may look, but if you buy, you have to wear it.  Swear!


----------



## gracekelly

Anyone notice that the shoulders are really  pronounced?


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> @ailoveresale  You may look, but if you buy, you have to wear it.  Swear!


Looks very Fourth of July.


----------



## pigleto972001

I like the jasmine jacket better. More classic chanel 

I guess some of the stuff will go on sale then [emoji1303]


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> Anyone notice that the shoulders are really  pronounced?



Karl loves those big round shoulders even though they only look good on 2% of us.


----------



## Nancy Wong

It is hot here but I feel like a jacket today. So taxi to work and iced coffee in hand


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4134199
> View attachment 4134200
> View attachment 4134201
> 
> 
> Pretty jackets. So is this part of coco neige ? Looks separate.


I love the leather trim on the first one.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Tykhe said:


> Looks very Fourth of July.


Very Gucci colors..  Gucci  has a very similar jacket.  Designers are starting to blend together.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4134585
> 
> It is hot here but I feel like a jacket today. So taxi to work and iced coffee in hand


Very cute Nancy!  The skirt is great!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> My SA said some of the prefall collection is considered coco neige but not all of them. Whatever that means!


I noticed if you check on the iPad, some looks are described as Coco Neige.


----------



## bags to die for

I did see that. Coco Neige seems to have overlapped into PreFall but not all of Coco Neige. Still confused since Coco Neige is supposedly only in certain boutiques.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Is Coco Neige only in certain boutiques?  My Dept. store SA said she was able to buy Coco Neige (unlike Coco Beach) and that it would be arriving with Fall Act 1.   

(Meanwhile it’s 100 degrees here and I haven’t been to the store in so long they might send someone to get me)


----------



## ladysarah

You 


Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4134585
> 
> It is hot here but I feel like a jacket today. So taxi to work and iced coffee in hand


You ALWAYS look spectacular. So fresh...


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Anyone notice that the shoulders are really  pronounced?


GK, our oldies 09P are becoming more and more interesting, Lol!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> GK, our oldies 09P are becoming more and more interesting, Lol!


hahaha!  It all comes back!


----------



## bags to die for

Mrs.Z said:


> Is Coco Neige only in certain boutiques?  My Dept. store SA said she was able to buy Coco Neige (unlike Coco Beach) and that it would be arriving with Fall Act 1.
> 
> (Meanwhile it’s 100 degrees here and I haven’t been to the store in so long they might send someone to get me)


My normal boutique received coco beach but not coco neige which went to a boutique near the beach (go figure)!


----------



## birkinmary

Chanel VIP event for the Première of Swan Lake by The Royal Ballet London at the Teatro Real in Madrid last 07/18
Wearing Seoul jacket.


----------



## pinkorchid20

birkinmary said:


> Chanel VIP event for the Première of Swan Lake by The Royal Ballet London at the Teatro Real in Madrid last 07/18
> Wearing Seoul jacket.
> View attachment 4138986


Wonderful scenery and wonderful women with taste. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## argcdg

@Tykhe - I took my jacket to Mme. Paulette on your advice and it came back in three days looking as good as new!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> @Tykhe - I took my jacket to Mme. Paulette on your advice and it came back in three days looking as good as new!  Thanks for the tip!


They are the best!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Chanel VIP event for the Première of Swan Lake by The Royal Ballet London at the Teatro Real in Madrid last 07/18
> Wearing Seoul jacket.
> View attachment 4138986


I think we all feel that the black Seoul jacket is one of our all time great purchases. Looking beautiful as always!


----------



## Nancy Wong

gracekelly said:


> I think we all feel that the black Seoul jacket is one of our all time great purchases. Looking beautiful as always!



I want to get one more color as some of you did!


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh lord. I missed out on the Seoul jacket. I even tried it on but it was a 36 and too small. Bless 

Love the pic of the ladies ! So pretty !!


----------



## Vanana

argcdg said:


> @Tykhe - I took my jacket to Mme. Paulette on your advice and it came back in three days looking as good as new!  Thanks for the tip!


@Tykhe curious what the $ damage is to expect for a jacket cleaning?


----------



## Vanana

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh lord. I missed out on the Seoul jacket. I even tried it on but it was a 36 and too small. Bless
> 
> Love the pic of the ladies ! So pretty !!


36 would be perfect for me I tried on a black 40 and it was too big and I was afraid to alter it given the lack of lining . My ultimate goal is the beige version though but would have totally also took the black one in the right side.,. Oh well!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha the 40 in black would have been my size !!! I was concerned about the no lining and the price.


----------



## gracekelly

Vanana said:


> 36 would be perfect for me I tried on a black 40 and it was too big and I was afraid to alter it given the lack of lining . My ultimate goal is the beige version though but would have totally also took the black one in the right side.,. Oh well!


Now hold on,  you’re not a quitter  I have faith in your sleuthing abilities!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Vanana said:


> 36 would be perfect for me I tried on a black 40 and it was too big and I was afraid to alter it given the lack of lining . My ultimate goal is the beige version though but would have totally also took the black one in the right side.,. Oh well!


I bought a 40 resale and had it altered down.  My amazing seamstress did an imperceptibly perfect  job.


----------



## birkinmary

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wonderful scenery and wonderful women with taste. Hope you enjoyed it.



Thank you for asking, it was amazing! This is the first time that this production by Liam Scarlett has been performed out the Covent Garden, the scenography was incredible, maybe the best I’ve seen in years, unforgettable!




gracekelly said:


> I think we all feel that the black Seoul jacket is one of our all time great purchases. Looking beautiful as always!




ITA with you, the Seoul was the only Chanel jacket I had around in my tiny apartment in Madrid, I had worn it for work purposes in the morning, I just paired it with a dressy jumpsuit for the evening and it worked fine.



pigleto972001 said:


> Oh lord. I missed out on the Seoul jacket. I even tried it on but it was a 36 and too small. Bless
> Love the pic of the ladies ! So pretty !!



I’m sorry you missed that one, I’ll have my eyes peeled for a size 40 for you.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I want to get a size 38 in black or beige. I love the pink one I have!!! Please let me know if you found one for sale!!!! [emoji120]


----------



## Vanana

gracekelly said:


> Now hold on,  you’re not a quitter  I have faith in your sleuthing abilities!


Hahaha this is so funny... I want to quit my job but you are probably right that I can’t quit this


----------



## Vanana

Karenaellen said:


> I bought a 40 resale and had it altered down.  My amazing seamstress did an imperceptibly perfect  job.


 oh well not meant to be for me then. Maybe in the future. Keep hoping something similar will come out since it’s been soooo long!


----------



## pigleto972001

Well act 1 for spring buy was just done. I asked about a black classic jacket. Nope . Wait for the show in September for spring. Sigh. 

Any of us would appreciate leads on the elusive Seoul jacket


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> @Tykhe curious what the $ damage is to expect for a jacket cleaning?


I paid around 130 for the Salzburg. Not too bad!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> I paid around 130 for the Salzburg. Not too bad!



Wow! It is much much cheaper to do it in Hong Kong!


----------



## ailoveresale

I found this Black Seoul in a 36, if anyone is looking [emoji38]
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113156516662


----------



## Vanana

ailoveresale said:


> I found this Black Seoul in a 36, if anyone is looking [emoji38]
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113156516662


I just bought that Chanel dress!!!! :Shucks:
Argh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

ailoveresale said:


> I found this Black Seoul in a 36, if anyone is looking [emoji38]
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113156516662



Yeah! Hope that it was a 38!


----------



## pigleto972001

Could one make the jacket bigger ? Does it have seam allowance ?


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Could one make the jacket bigger ? Does it have seam allowance ?



I will go home to have a look!


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Could one make the jacket bigger ? Does it have seam allowance ?


I took my 36 to the boutique for altering, as Im usually 36-38 depending on the shoulder width. 36 works fine for me just a bit tight around the shoulders when buttoned up. My boutique tailor told me the body for the jacket cannot be altered as there is no fabric, however, he did let out the tiny bit of fabric around the shoulders for me.  It works like wonder! Now I can wear it closed for important meetings if needed. So girls, grab that 36 if your only concern is the shoulders!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

pigleto972001 said:


> Could one make the jacket bigger ? Does it have seam allowance ?


No seam allowance.


----------



## pigleto972001

Good to know  maybe spring will bring us a new one.


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I found this Black Seoul in a 36, if anyone is looking [emoji38]
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113156516662





Vanana said:


> I just bought that Chanel dress!!!! :Shucks:
> Argh!!!!!!!!!



I think this 36 may have been altered smaller, bust is listed as 31”
I’ve been watching this one actually since I am a 34-36, but I can’t fit in a 31” bust.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> I think this 36 may have been altered smaller, bust is listed as 31”
> I’ve been watching this one actually since I am a 34-36, but I can’t fit in a 31” bust.


Thanks for calling out this detail. I feel much relieved from the pressure to buy it (not from you guys but from self). Even this 15 year old boy is bigger than 31”


----------



## chanel76

Vanana said:


> Thanks for calling out this detail. I feel much relieved from the pressure to buy it (not from you guys but from self). Even this 15 year old boy is bigger than 31”


To add to that, I think the price is on the high side for a pre-owned jacket.


----------



## argcdg

Vanana said:


> @Tykhe curious what the $ damage is to expect for a jacket cleaning?


Mine was only $57 or something like that.  Hallak charged almost 3x as much and didn’t do as good a job!


----------



## argcdg

Has anyone seen this jacket IRL? It is crazy expensive but I really like it.


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> Mine was only $57 or something like that.  Hallak charged almost 3x as much and didn’t do as good a job!


$130. Lol. Salzburg had a lot of buttons.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> $130. Lol. Salzburg had a lot of buttons.


Honestly that still seems fair and worth it to me!


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> Honestly that still seems fair and worth it to me!


Yup totally!! I have a Versailles jacket I can’t wear because all the buttons were chipped at dry cleaning. So angry.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> Yup totally!! I have a Versailles jacket I can’t wear because all the buttons were chipped at dry cleaning. So angry.


Yep, I have a data center that is missing buttons for that reason!  Having a trustworthy dry cleaner gives the jackets a new lease on life, though - the idea that I can safely send them to be refreshed once or twice a year is very comforting.


----------



## Tykhe

argcdg said:


> Yep, I have a data center that is missing buttons for that reason!  Having a trustworthy dry cleaner gives the jackets a new lease on life, though - the idea that I can safely send them to be refreshed once or twice a year is very comforting.


Yeah. At some point I should go to the boutique and get them to order new buttons. I can’t wear it as it is lol. I am much more carefree with my jackets now that I know they can be cleaned.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Yup totally!! I have a Versailles jacket I can’t wear because all the buttons were chipped at dry cleaning. So angry.


Go on eBay and look for new buttons


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> Go on eBay and look for new buttons


Wow this is really cool. I had no idea you had so many button options! I think I need to go to the boutique though. This is the jacket I own (not my picture) and as you can see the buttons are big and fragile.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Wow this is really cool. I had no idea you had so many button options! I think I need to go to the boutique though. This is the jacket I own (not my picture) and as you can see the buttons are big and fragile.


All you need to do is measure your buttons as they are varying sizes.  You can also look for identicals or near identicals.  I don't think you will find these exact ones, but you never know.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> All you need to do is measure your buttons as they are varying sizes.  You can also look for identicals or near identicals.  I don't think you will find these exact ones, but you never know.


I thought that the Chanel headquarters had molds of all the old buttons and as long as you send them one they can send you back a copy? Lol. This is what I read in that book Girl Boss by Sophia Amoruso. I have no idea if this is true or not. My SA is off today so I don’t want to bother her at home to ask. I am afraid of using buttons that aren’t the originals in case people think my jacket is a fake. Haha. But if the boutique won’t help me I guess there is always eBay!


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Yup totally!! I have a Versailles jacket I can’t wear because all the buttons were chipped at dry cleaning. So angry.


Totally worth the price and peace of mind for these investment pieces!


----------



## Tykhe

So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.


That’s gorgeous! Post modeling pics when you get it please!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.



Good job! This is beautiful!


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.


Very pretty!  I hope it fits perfectly!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.


Wonderful!


----------



## periogirl28

@Tykhe Hope it fits right off!


----------



## Tykhe

Might be embarrassing to post modeling pictures if it is way too small haha. But otherwise, will do.


----------



## pigleto972001

That is a great jacket !!! Hope it fits. Keep us posted.


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> So impulse purchased this today. I have been obsessing about this since the first time I saw it. Hopefully will be a return because it might be a bit small. But it is so stunning. Not sure if I will be able to part with it.


oooh I totally saw this one and thought it's such a good jacket! Hope it comes nice and fits well


----------



## pigleto972001

From Ricky !


----------



## argcdg

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4148839
> 
> 
> From Ricky !


LOVE this!


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4148839
> 
> 
> From Ricky !


Oh that is beautiful!


----------



## 911snowball

I love this black jacket!!!


----------



## Tykhe

I love this too!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

7600 he says. Gosh. It’s pricy but pretty !


----------



## pinkorchid20

pigleto972001 said:


> 7600 he says. Gosh. It’s pricy but pretty !


Ok, beautiful but not for that price point.


----------



## miss argile

thanks for sharing @pigleto972001 
Gorgeous but way too expensive! Chanel pricing is really out of proportion these days... Good for TRR’s business I guess.


----------



## birkinmary

There is a pink Seoul jacket size 34 on Vestiaire Collective, seller is from US


----------



## birkinmary




----------



## pigleto972001

Wow w tags ?


----------



## Tykhe

Nice. If only I was a 34 lol.


----------



## Tykhe

https://www.therealreal.com/product...chanel-2016-paris-seoul-jacket-w-slash-tags-5

I found a black 40 with tags. Though 4K! Lol. That seems a bit too much for such an old jacket.


----------



## argcdg

I would have scooped that up but someone already has it on hold!


----------



## Tykhe

Lol. Just wait. Maybe it will come off hold. Is it that awesome of a jacket? I can’t believe it is worth 4K after all these years. That is more than the Salzburg.


----------



## pigleto972001

Try paying full price for the Salzburg from neimans this February  lol. Neimans does not mark down once it’s been determined it won’t make sale. Unless you price match 

The Seoul cruise jacket is a classic ! I missed out on it back in the day.


----------



## Tykhe

lol the seoul looks like it is gone. Wow. Someone actually paid 4500 for it.


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> lol the seoul looks like it is gone. Wow. Someone actually paid 4500 for it.


It sold immediately, wow!  Was it one of us? It was returned before so maybe there is a condition problem?


----------



## pigleto972001

Wasn’t me  was the full price 5600? If so the 4k wasn’t soooo bad haha. It probably didn’t make sale.


----------



## argcdg

Tykhe said:


> lol the seoul looks like it is gone. Wow. Someone actually paid 4500 for it.


I paid full price for a black camellia dress at Saks last year that I think was from either 2015 or 2016.  It was new, it had the tags and extra button, and it is one of my favorite Chanel purchases ever; classic LBD.   Age isn't always a problem for a classic!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Wasn’t me  was the full price 5600? If so the 4k wasn’t soooo bad haha. It probably didn’t make sale.


Full price for the pink was $4600 before tax, but I'm not sure if the black color was priced the same.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Full price for the pink was $4600 before tax, but I'm not sure if the black color was priced the same.


If I didn't already own it, I would buy the black Seoul jacket for 4600 nwt.  Chanel hasn't made anything like it since, and it's an incredibly useful and beautiful  jacket.


----------



## miss argile

wow, 4500. but honesly it may be worth it, at the rate of recent price hikes if Chanel remakes the classics, they probably gonna charge 6K-7K for it at the very least?
And yes it’s easily taking over as my most useful jacket ever since I have it...


----------



## pigleto972001

Definitely ! I was surprised the black Paris Rome was around 4800... that was a relatively good deal 

I keep waiting for chanel to release a lighter weight black jacket. And they haven’t. So the Seoul is holding its place as a true classic !!!!!


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> Definitely ! I was surprised the black Paris Rome was around 4800... that was a relatively good deal
> 
> I keep waiting for chanel to release a lighter weight black jacket. And they haven’t. So the Seoul is holding its place as a true classic !!!!!


So true, imagine how much they gonna charge if the salzburg is coming out now!!
Congrats again!!!
I feel the fabric is part of the reasons why black seoul is so useful, its super light yet very structured, so can act like a cardigan yet gives a much better form, does Chanel use these type of fabric often? I have little experience to know.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> If I didn't already own it, I would buy the black Seoul jacket for 4600 nwt.  Chanel hasn't made anything like it since, and it's an incredibly useful and beautiful  jacket.


You're right, I didn't realize it was NWT. I got the pink a year later for over US retail NWT, and it is certainly not a price range we are finding with recent collections.


----------



## gracekelly

As the owner of the Seoul jacket, I would want a full description.  By that I mean that this fabric is prone to pulls and separations and I would be distrustful of one up for sale for that reason.  It is a great jacket and I love it, but if someone is getting rid of it, I might think that the reason is damages.


----------



## birkinmary

I find the Seoul to be delicate in the reverse with all those long crisscrossing threads, specially in the sleeves so that I have to put bracelets/rings/watch after putting on the jacket, apart from that I haven’t had any problem with the fabric.

And yes, it’s an amazing jacket, versatile, light and structured, perfect for traveling and great with everything. I would also pay that money for it if I didn’t own one already.


----------



## Vanana

I would totally consider paying that price for it if it was exactly in my size NWT no damage in the beige color


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> I find the Seoul to be delicate in the reverse with all those long crisscrossing threads, specially in the sleeves so that I have to put bracelets/rings/watch after putting on the jacket, apart from that I haven’t had any problem with the fabric.
> 
> And yes, it’s an amazing jacket, versatile, light and structured, perfect for traveling and great with everything. I would also pay that money for it if I didn’t own one already.


Absolutely agree with putting on jewelry after you put it on.  When I was trying the jacket on initially at the boutique , my bracelet caught a thread and all hell broke loose!  The SA ordered in a brand new one for me.  I have no idea what they did with the damaged one.  Plus I have recounted my personal episode at home of thinking I had put the top button in the button hole only to discover later that i had just pushed it through the jacket!  I managed to handle that myself with no permanent/lasting damage, however, it has made me extra careful with the jacket based on those two experiences.


----------



## pigleto972001

Gosh I didn’t realize it was that delicate !! I did try it on in a 36 (squeezed) haha. It is a great weight and it looks good on all the ladies here whose pics I have seen !!!!


----------



## nicole0612

I know each color has a different composition.  Is the black more delicate than the pink? Do any of you have the beige? I know Larkie has it from her IG, but I've never seen it on someone I "know"


----------



## ari

Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]


I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.




Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.

I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth. 
Never the less, it’s beautiful.


----------



## Nancy Wong

nicole0612 said:


> I know each color has a different composition.  Is the black more delicate than the pink? Do any of you have the beige? I know Larkie has it from her IG, but I've never seen it on someone I "know"



Right. I don’t feel the pink one is delicate at all.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087



Ari, thanks for the pictures! The pink pearls are lovely. It is a beautiful jacket! You prefer pink or beige more?


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087



Thank you for posting this Ari, I had always thought the pink dots were pink threads woven in, I had no idea they were little pink pearls. How special!


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087


You have to really make a strong attempt to look bad. You have it figured out lady!  
You have a lot of amazing chanels and the beige Seoul is on the top of my list to steal when I become a full ninja!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi Ari ! The beige Seoul is really pretty. The pink pearls are awesome. And yikes to the ground control jacket and the hangers !! Now I’m worried about the white owl. Though the hanger is covered w plastic. Now I see why they did that !


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087


Ari, you truly have a gift - I don't know anyone who can put together a striped shirt, 3 strands of necklace, a belt buckle, a neckscarf and a brooch and make it all work together as a beautifully balanced ensemble - (honestly, this is a very difficult task and you manage it all the time! - it's so very easy to make it a mismatch). Also love, love, loving the detail of that brooch centre picking up the pink pearls in the Seoul jacket. 

All this to say, please post more if you choose - I always enjoy seeing your beautiful outfits and the interesting way you combine them. They inspired me to build my own wardrobe of wearable pieces.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> I know each color has a different composition.  Is the black more delicate than the pink? Do any of you have the beige? I know Larkie has it from her IG, but I've never seen it on someone I "know"


I was fortunate to try all the 3 colours in store and pink, khaki and black are all totally different fabrics and hang differently.  I chose the black as I tried to be a good girl but should have gotten one other. Hahahaha!


----------



## birkinmary

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087



This beige Seoul is at the top of my wish list, Ari, but I always like whatever Chanel you model here!!!


----------



## argcdg

So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!


----------



## miss argile

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!


I was in Loire Valley this past April, it’s absolutely gorgeous, so you might take tons of photos, even for someone like me that rarely take photos, I cannot help myself. So, just for that I think it’s worth bringing your pretty jacket. Chateux Chambord was freezingly cold inside in April, so I can imagine it’s still quite cool in summer time. 
Im also debating if I should take any chanel jacket to Prague/Paris end of August, but other than seoul lbj, the rest seems too heavy for summer...now I wish I have pink/beige seoul or ecru greece hehehe


----------



## argcdg

miss argile said:


> I was in Loire Valley this past April, it’s absolutely gorgeous, so you might take tons of photos, even for someone like me that rarely take photos, I cannot help myself. So, just for that I think it’s worth bringing your pretty jacket. Chateux Chambord was freezingly cold inside in April, so I can imagine it’s still quite cool in summer time.
> Im also debating if I should take any chanel jacket to Prague/Paris end of August, but other than seoul lbj, the rest seems too heavy for summer...now I wish I have pink/beige seoul or ecru greece hehehe


Thank you, this is very helpful!  Did you find that you wanted to dress for dinners out in that area?  I tend to dress very casually on weekends in the summer at home, and I'm really not sure what the dress code will be like on this trip.


----------



## Genie27

On advice received here, I took my light Versailles jacket to Paris and Bordeaux in early June and was really glad to have it. It dressed up my casual summer outfits so I looked less touristy, and I definitely got better service while shopping, when I was dressed better. Plus it got pretty cold in the mornings and late evenings, so it was very useful in that regard as well. 

I carried it in my carryon - (folded inside out, and in a small garment bag - it folded quite small and is very lightweight)


----------



## birkinmary

We are having a scorching hot summer in Europe this year, I’d say that anything warmer than a white/ecru cotton dress is totally useless, it’s time to show off your pedi in Oran sandals!!! As for looking touristy, believe me, it’s hard to find European SAs working in shops these days.


----------



## chicinthecity777

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!


There is a heatwave in Europe and you will likely find any jacket is waste of luggage space. Check the weather forecast before you go but the most I can manage now is vest + mini skirt or sleeveless dresses.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!



Take it!  It will work everything and elevate all your looks.  Can always throw over your shoulders.  I have been in situations like this and one day or evening always comes up where I kick myself for not bringing something like this along so I learned from that experience.


----------



## lulilu

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!





birkinmary said:


> We are having a scorching hot summer in Europe this year, I’d say that anything warmer than a white/ecru cotton dress is totally useless, it’s time to show off your pedi in Oran sandals!!! As for looking touristy, believe me, it’s hard to find European SAs working in shops these days.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> There is a heatwave in Europe and you will likely find any jacket is waste of luggage space. Check the weather forecast before you go but the most I can manage now is vest + mini skirt or sleeveless dresses.



Having come back from a couple of weeks in Paris recently, I can tell you it was ungodly hot.  There is no way I could wear my pink seoul jacket, even over my shoulders.  Not kidding.   I would check the weather forecast carefully to see if it's worth it to carry it with you.


----------



## nicole0612

If anyone is interested in the composition of the Seoul jacket colors, I found this from an archived page I saved when I purchased mine.

*■ Black Jacket *
・98% Cotton, 2% Elastane
*■ Pink Jacket*
・95% Cotton, 5% Nylon; Lining 100% Silk
*■ Beige jacket *
・22% Linen, 22% Wool, 15% Metallized Polyester, 13% Polyester, 12% Cotton, 12% Acrylic, 4% Rayon; Lining 100% Silk


----------



## pigleto972001

Are the pink and beige lined ? The black isn’t I recall ? This is so interesting


----------



## Nancy Wong

Interesting. They are actually unlined.


----------



## lulilu

Nancy Wong said:


> Interesting. They are actually unlined.



Correct.  My pink is unlined.


----------



## periogirl28

None of them are lined. If the weather in Europe continues as it is for us now, I doubt if you need more than a light cardigan. Just in case and mainly for air-conditioning. I have 1 heavier Chanel and a very light Hermes cashmere cardigan with me now. Save your luggage space for shopping!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Are the pink and beige lined ? The black isn’t I recall ? This is so interesting





Nancy Wong said:


> Interesting. They are actually unlined.





lulilu said:


> Correct.  My pink is unlined.





periogirl28 said:


> None of them are lined. If the weather in Europe continues as it is for us now, I doubt if you need more than a light cardigan. Just in case and mainly for air-conditioning. I have 1 heavier Chanel and a very light Hermes cashmere cardigan with me now. Save your luggage space for shopping!



I think it is just referring to that little strip of silk at the top back, the part that the tag is attached to.


----------



## chicinthecity777

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!


Here is the weather forecast in the region for the next few days. It's very hot and I don't think lugging a jacket would be of any use. Even if a venue is air conditioned, the temperature is not set very low like in Asia or in America. If you are worried about occasional cooler condition, bring a shawl or a light cardigan like others have suggested. Most importantly, have a great trip! I love French country side and sea side! I am so jealous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> If anyone is interested in the composition of the Seoul jacket colors, I found this from an archived page I saved when I purchased mine.
> 
> *■ Black Jacket *
> ・98% Cotton, 2% Elastane
> *■ Pink Jacket*
> ・95% Cotton, 5% Nylon; Lining 100% Silk
> *■ Beige jacket *
> ・22% Linen, 22% Wool, 15% Metallized Polyester, 13% Polyester, 12% Cotton, 12% Acrylic, 4% Rayon; Lining 100% Silk


Thanks for digging this up Nicole!!! Totally worth collecting all 3


----------



## Nancy Wong

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.
> View attachment 4152104
> View attachment 4152105
> View attachment 4152106



I saw this today and didn’t check the price. Expected it to be expensive but wow £11,400?!! It is quite a heavy jacket so may be not very comfy then. It looks very beautiful though.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks beautiful on you !! I wish I could see it in person. The price tho ... sigh


----------



## periogirl28

I’m seriously not sure how this is £11400 and I have seen the Tweed. The cut is pretty but still!


----------



## gracekelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.
> View attachment 4152104
> View attachment 4152105
> View attachment 4152106


Looks great on you, but the price has to be in the fabric because the design is just one of the stock designs of a zippered jacket that has been done a zillion times with an added deep cuff.  Pass.


----------



## ailoveresale

I saw it in person - the colors and tweed are amazing. But that price!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> I saw it in person - the colors and tweed are amazing. But that price!!!


It’s not white. Are you considering


----------



## ari

Nancy Wong said:


> Ari, thanks for the pictures! The pink pearls are lovely. It is a beautiful jacket! You prefer pink or beige more?



Nancy Wong, I cannot really say, to me they are 2 completely different jackets!



nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this Ari, I had always thought the pink dots were pink threads woven in, I had no idea they were little pink pearls. How special!


nicole, thank you [emoji4] 


Vanana said:


> You have to really make a strong attempt to look bad. You have it figured out lady!
> You have a lot of amazing chanels and the beige Seoul is on the top of my list to steal when I become a full ninja!


Vanana, [emoji23][emoji23] thank you!


pigleto972001 said:


> Hi Ari ! The beige Seoul is really pretty. The pink pearls are awesome. And yikes to the ground control jacket and the hangers !! Now I’m worried about the white owl. Though the hanger is covered w plastic. Now I see why they did that !


 Hi Pigleto, I think the white cruise is completely different fabric, I have the skirt and wore it often, no problem so far! 


Genie27 said:


> Ari, you truly have a gift - I don't know anyone who can put together a striped shirt, 3 strands of necklace, a belt buckle, a neckscarf and a brooch and make it all work together as a beautifully balanced ensemble - (honestly, this is a very difficult task and you manage it all the time! - it's so very easy to make it a mismatch). Also love, love, loving the detail of that brooch centre picking up the pink pearls in the Seoul jacket.
> 
> All this to say, please post more if you choose - I always enjoy seeing your beautiful outfits and the interesting way you combine them. They inspired me to build my own wardrobe of wearable pieces.


Oh, Genie, you are too nice! I didn’t realize I was wearing so much stuff [emoji7][emoji23] thank you! 


birkinmary said:


> This beige Seoul is at the top of my wish list, Ari, but I always like whatever Chanel you model here!!!



Thank you birkinmary for the lovely compliment!


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.
> View attachment 4152104
> View attachment 4152105
> View attachment 4152106



I absolutely adore this jacket! Buy yes, it is too expensive! 
xiangxiang it looks great on you the cut is amazing!


----------



## ari

argcdg said:


> So we are about to leave for vacation in France.  We'll be in the countryside (Burgundy/Chablis/Loire Valley) but I think we will go to some nice dinners.  I am debating whether to bring one Chanel jacket, probably the ecru cruise, on the theory that I can throw it over dresses, casual pants, whatever.  I can't decide whether (a) it will be too hot to get any use out of it or (b) whether it's too dressy for the country and (c) whether it's a bad idea to schlep it around from place to place in my luggage - we will be moving around a lot.  Thoughts most appreciated!



I hope I’m not too late. But do take your jacket! I would never travel without a jacket. The ecru is very comfortable and casual.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nancy Wong said:


> I saw this today and didn’t check the price. Expected it to be expensive but wow £11,400?!! It is quite a heavy jacket so may be not very comfy then. It looks very beautiful though.


I wouldn't say it is heavy as I live in a country most of the time it's cold! I would say it's medium weight and the fabric isn't very stiff and comfortable enough for me. It's not light for sure but would be quite useful for my climate. 



pigleto972001 said:


> It looks beautiful on you !! I wish I could see it in person. The price tho ... sigh


Thank you! Yes I was shocked when I saw the price! 



gracekelly said:


> Looks great on you, but the price has to be in the fabric because the design is just one of the stock designs of a zippered jacket that has been done a zillion times with an added deep cuff.  Pass.


Thank you and yes it is no double about it that the high price is due to the tweed, which is amazing I must say! I am very bumped when I saw the zip closure. It has 2 buttons under pocket position but nothing special. Just gold coloured industry bolt looking buttons. SA said it was inspired by the industry scene by the lake in Hamburg. Hello! I have been to Hamburg several times and stayed by the lake and I don't see it! Ha! 



ari said:


> I absolutely adore this jacket! Buy yes, it is too expensive!
> xiangxiang it looks great on you the cut is amazing!


Thank you ari! I like the cut very much, very me! And the colours in the tweed are amazing! But i can't get over the zip... and the price of course.


----------



## pigleto972001

Oh that’s right .. the bolt buttons. I like the crest gold ones ... but prob too flashy for the jacket.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> It’s not white. Are you considering



If I won the lottery, maybe. But even then, I would think twice before wearing something that cost as much as my first car!!


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> Oh, Genie, you are too nice! I didn’t realize I was wearing so much stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


I find your outfit combinations very eye pleasing. 
It is a lot of stuff but your skill is in making it look beautifully balanced and coordinated even when it’s all mixed pieces. I can do it with colour but I find it much harder to mix my jewelry.


----------



## Tykhe

Omg 11k lol. For that price I would except 3-D embroidered ships and camilias. I can’t believe they are charging that much for a basic jacket. If only real real didn’t have a button thief they would be thriving on the chanel jacket resell market. These prices are crazy!!!


----------



## lulilu

Tykhe said:


> Omg 11k lol. For that price I would except 3-D embroidered ships and camilias. I can’t believe they are charging that much for a basic jacket. If only real real didn’t have a button thief they would be thriving on the chanel jacket resell market. These prices are crazy!!!



I assume it's the intricacy of the material that drives the price.


----------



## pigleto972001

What I love about it is that there are small chanel ribbons woven in. So pretty.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> I assume it's the intricacy of the material that drives the price.


This! I personally would never call it a "basic" jacket. It's far from basic. The tweed is super sophisticated and that's what makes the jacket quite special.


----------



## Tykhe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This! I personally would never call it a "basic" jacket. It's far from basic. The tweed is super sophisticated and that's what makes the jacket quite special.


Yeah my sa sent me some pics. I was considering looking at it in person. Sounds beautiful. Although very much out of my price range lol.


----------



## Nancy Wong

Tykhe said:


> Yeah my sa sent me some pics. I was considering looking at it in person. Sounds beautiful. Although very much out of my price range lol.



Yes go to have a look. The tweed is really stunning. I saw it in store but as they displayed a 34 so I didn’t try it on. It is beautiful, just too expensive.


----------



## ladysarah

ari said:


> Hi dear ladies!  Yes, I have the beige Seoul jacket [emoji3]
> View attachment 4151084
> 
> I think my pink Seoul is 100 cotton, I’ll check tonight.
> The beige is beautiful, but it’s too hot here to wear jacket, so over the shoulders for AC works fine.
> View attachment 4151085
> 
> View attachment 4151086
> 
> Hopefully you can see the little pink pearls in the fabric. Lovely chanel details.
> 
> I also have the cream pea coat from Ground Control. I agree with the advice given, it’s not iconic Chanel jacket and the price is too high for what it is. One more point - it gets dirty so easily, even the black velvet Chanel hangers leave marks around the collar. I’ve seen 2 other ladies wearing different lengths of this jacket and it looked a bit dirty after a couple of outings. And it never looked the same after the dry cleaning. The fabric it’s self becomes not that smooth.
> Never the less, it’s beautiful.
> View attachment 4151087



Wow! you really do have the gift for putting amazing outfits together!


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> Yes go to have a look. The tweed is really stunning. I saw it in store but as they displayed a 34 so I didn’t try it on. It is beautiful, just too expensive.


Stop enabling me!!!!! Lol.


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Stop enabling me!!!!! Lol.


Didn’t you just recently return something? It’s almost like a “discount” towards this one


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Didn’t you just recently return something? It’s almost like a “discount” towards this one


Lol I already told my traveling companions to please punch me in the face if I try stalking the Chanel boutique in Dublin for a raspberry mini.


----------



## keodi

Kat.Lee said:


> Here's the classic LBJ from this fall collection with 4 pockets (label reads 2015K). Made of 100% wool with lining but very lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192014
> View attachment 3192015
> View attachment 3192016
> View attachment 3192036
> View attachment 3192019
> View attachment 3192020


Hi Kat,
I know your post is really old, but I love your jacket! does this jacket run small?


----------



## nicole0612

Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
Worn with Versailles navy skirt.


----------



## ailoveresale

Seoul LBJ with Karl Lagerfeld tee and rag & bone jeans today for a dinner with friends


----------



## argcdg

lulilu said:


> Having come back from a couple of weeks in Paris recently, I can tell you it was ungodly hot.  There is no way I could wear my pink seoul jacket, even over my shoulders.  Not kidding.   I would check the weather forecast carefully to see if it's worth it to carry it with you.


Thanks guys! I didn’t bring it - just a bunch of sundresses! It has been crazy hot! But today is rainy so I think the heat wave is done.


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
> Worn with Versailles navy skirt.
> View attachment 4157495
> 
> View attachment 4157496
> View attachment 4157497



Adorable! Can we have a group photo of your pink Chanel jackets?


----------



## Tykhe

ladysarah said:


> Adorable! Can we have a group photo of your pink Chanel jackets?


This jack is simply stunning! What season was it from. You wear it so well.


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Seoul LBJ with Karl Lagerfeld tee and rag & bone jeans today for a dinner with friends
> View attachment 4157783


Very cute!  Lagerfeld is a treasure trove of inexpensive well made blouses and tee shirts.  I picked up a KL tee to wear with this jacket just as you have done


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
> Worn with Versailles navy skirt.
> View attachment 4157495
> 
> View attachment 4157496
> View attachment 4157497


Very pretty and the buttons are especially nice. The tweed is very similar to a vintage pink that I have.   You can’t have too many pink jackets


----------



## gracekelly

]


----------



## nicole0612

I certainly can, lady sarah


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> This jack is simply stunning! What season was it from. You wear it so well.





gracekelly said:


> Very pretty and the buttons are especially nice. The tweed is very similar to a vintage pink that I have.   You can’t have too many pink jackets


Thank you both! The jacket is from 14P.  I wear feminine colors quite often, and pink is a good color on me, but somehow I find styling pink jackets to be more difficult than with other colors.  Perhaps it is because I often wear dark colors on the bottom, so I naturally reach for grey, black, navy or ecru/white tops and jackets.


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! The jacket is from 14P.  I wear feminine colors quite often, and pink is a good color on me, but somehow I find styling pink jackets to be more difficult than with other colors.  Perhaps it is because I often wear dark colors on the bottom, so I naturally reach for grey, black, navy or ecru/white tops and jackets.


There is a really good photo of Ari with her pink jacket styled to set the standards of all styling...


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you both! The jacket is from 14P.  I wear feminine colors quite often, and pink is a good color on me, but somehow I find styling pink jackets to be more difficult than with other colors.  Perhaps it is because I often wear dark colors on the bottom, so I naturally reach for grey, black, navy or ecru/white tops and jackets.


I think you have it just right with a darker color on the bottom.  It makes the jacket pop IMO.  I like to wear pink with denim or denim color cotton.  The denim makes it a little less seriously girly, however the last time I did this I was wearing a ruffled blouse, so I think I put the girly back into the mix


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I think you have it just right with a darker color on the bottom.  It makes the jacket pop IMO.  I like to wear pink with denim or denim color cotton.  The denim makes it a little less seriously girly, however the last time I did this I was wearing a ruffled blouse, so I think I put the girly back into the mix


Thanks Grace, I was noticing that I was not wearing my pink jackets, so intentionally though about what I could pair them with.  Navy seemed like a winner, along with ecru in the summer.  Pink paired with denim and a ruffled blouse is just the right amount of girly in my opinion


----------



## pigleto972001

I am feeling a lack of pink jackets ! Nicole ! That one you posted is nice!! I hadn’t seen it before . Yes a pink family shot would be cool!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I am feeling a lack of pink jackets ! Nicole ! That one you posted is nice!! I hadn’t seen it before . Yes a pink family shot would be cool!



Thanks pigleto! I would love to see how you would style a pink jacket!


----------



## ailoveresale

nicole0612 said:


> Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
> Worn with Versailles navy skirt.
> View attachment 4157495
> 
> View attachment 4157496
> View attachment 4157497



This is so pretty on you!


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
> Worn with Versailles navy skirt.
> View attachment 4157495
> 
> View attachment 4157496
> View attachment 4157497


So pretty!!! Pink and Ecru are on my next target list for jackets


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> This is so pretty on you!





Genie27 said:


> So pretty!!! Pink and Ecru are on my next target list for jackets



Thank you! I think I need a styling session for this jacket. It’s hard to wear with anything other than a plain top and bottom, but that doesn’t excite me much. I tried to bring in some shape/texture at least with a wavy brocade skirt.


----------



## Genie27

I love dusty pinks with navy, but it also goes really well with grey, cream, beige for a softer look.You could also pull out the soft raspberry more - your top here seems a bit purple? If you're adventurous, it may go with the raspberry skirts that were out a couple of seasons ago - I believe @BBC  posted a pic here .

I'm really seeing it with cream wool pants or skirt, (ok, TBH, shorts) and a soft pink blouse, or a shade to match the darker trim. 

I have similar difficulties creating outfits with statement bottoms.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I think I need a styling session for this jacket. It’s hard to wear with anything other than a plain top and bottom, but that doesn’t excite me much. I tried to bring in some shape/texture at least with a wavy brocade skirt.


Hmmm.....But how to make it edgy while still playing on the feminine? I like the thought of pulling something gun-metal grey like the buttons via your bag or shoes to ground the look a bit.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> I love dusty pinks with navy, but it also goes really well with grey, cream, beige for a softer look.You could also pull out the soft raspberry more - your top here seems a bit purple? If you're adventurous, it may go with the raspberry skirts that were out a couple of seasons ago - I believe @BBC  posted a pic here .
> 
> I'm really seeing it with cream wool pants or skirt, (ok, TBH, shorts) and a soft pink blouse, or a shade to match the darker trim.
> 
> I have similar difficulties creating outfits with statement bottoms.





Genie27 said:


> Hmmm.....But how to make it edgy while still playing on the feminine? I like the thought of pulling something gun-metal grey like the buttons via your bag or shoes to ground the look a bit.



Ok, I’m feeling the dark raspberry and the gunmetal grey ideas. Something a little less basic and vanilla. Thanks Genie.


----------



## ailoveresale

One of the new jackets spotted on IG - pricey though!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> One of the new jackets spotted on IG - pricey though!
> View attachment 4159853


Don't you think this looks an awful lot like the 2011 ivory cruise jacket?  The one you sold and I still have.  It was my attempt at the Blue Jasmine jacket.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> Ok, I’m feeling the dark raspberry and the gunmetal grey ideas. Something a little less basic and vanilla. Thanks Genie.


I can also see it with an A line/flared skirt or sweater dress in grey for winter. With a C pearl necklace


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Don't you think this looks an awful lot like the 2011 ivory cruise jacket?  The one you sold and I still have.  It was my attempt at the Blue Jasmine jacket.



I think it does !!! But the one you have is much better I think.


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Don't you think this looks an awful lot like the 2011 ivory cruise jacket?  The one you sold and I still have.  It was my attempt at the Blue Jasmine jacket.



Yes similar colors, but the 2011 is much much better...and cost less!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

nicole0612 said:


> Thanks Grace, I was noticing that I was not wearing my pink jackets, so intentionally though about what I could pair them with.  Navy seemed like a winner, along with ecru in the summer.  Pink paired with denim and a ruffled blouse is just the right amount of girly in my opinion


I would wear this jacket with my J brand grey cropped skinny jeans and grey suede Louboutin booties.  I'd probably try a high neck blouse a la Prince underneath.


----------



## nicole0612

Karenaellen said:


> I would wear this jacket with my J brand grey cropped skinny jeans and grey suede Louboutin booties.  I'd probably try a high neck blouse a la Prince underneath.



Some edge is needed, definitely. Could you add a photo of the blouse so I can get an idea of the style? I am not familiar with the brand. Thanks!


----------



## nicole0612

Oh, Hahahahaha THE artist prince!?! I thought it was a clothing brand I was unfamiliar with. Ok, no photo needed.


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Oh, Hahahahaha THE artist prince!?! I thought it was a clothing brand I was unfamiliar with. Ok, no photo needed.


I believe she is talking talking about a look similar to what I did.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I believe she is talking talking about a look similar to what I did.



Thank you Grace, a picture is worth a thousand words. I can see it now; adding some sassiness with the blouse. My jacket needs it, because it is on the preppy side, which I am not at all.


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Bringing this one out of the closet. I think I have too many pink jackets and therefore do not wear them often enough...
> Worn with Versailles navy skirt.
> View attachment 4157495
> 
> View attachment 4157496
> View attachment 4157497


You NEED to wear it more!!! You look sensational (the lovely figure helps of course!)


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> You NEED to wear it more!!! You look sensational (the lovely figure helps of course!)


Thank you, that is very sweet!


----------



## nicole0612

This, on the other hand, will be effortless to wear. Even in PJs


----------



## ladysarah

nicole0612 said:


> This, on the other hand, will be effortless to wear. Even in PJs
> View attachment 4162761


yes!!!! delightful ... I hope I haven't missed the pink jacket get together...


----------



## Tykhe

nicole0612 said:


> This, on the other hand, will be effortless to wear. Even in PJs
> View attachment 4162761


Love how this looks on you!!! I am starting to see why this jacket is so popular.


----------



## nicole0612

ladysarah said:


> yes!!!! delightful ... I hope I haven't missed the pink jacket get together...





Tykhe said:


> Love how this looks on you!!! I am starting to see why this jacket is so popular.



Thank you both! I will post upgraded photos when I wear it with real clothes  It really does fit small to size, but luckily this fits like it is made for me!
Lady Sarah, 2 of my pinks are at the dry cleaners (wish me luck!), so it would be a group shot of only 2!


----------



## nicole0612

Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!


----------



## Tykhe

love both of these jackets! Drool!


----------



## pigleto972001

Great shot !!!


----------



## nicole0612

Tykhe said:


> love both of these jackets! Drool!





pigleto972001 said:


> Great shot !!!



Thank you ladies! I am inspired by all of the artistic photos here! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## fally

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124



Wow, Wow, Wow, my lovely @nicole0612 , these are some of the most beautiful Chanel as well as Hermes pieces I have ever seen.


----------



## fally

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124



duplicate post my friend so sorry


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124


These 2 jackets are fabulous and you wear them so well!


----------



## nicole0612

fally said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow, my lovely @nicole0612 , these are some of the most beautiful Chanel as well as Hermes pieces I have ever seen.



You are so kind and you can tell me in 3 posts if you like! [emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> These 2 jackets are fabulous and you wear them so well!



Thank you so much! I am starting to come over to the pink side after all!


----------



## pinkorchid20

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124


Wonderful shot, Nicole! Love how you arranged both with the beautiful accessories, the colours match perfectly!


----------



## nicole0612

pinkorchid20 said:


> Wonderful shot, Nicole! Love how you arranged both with the beautiful accessories, the colours match perfectly!


Thank you!  I accidentally found that they match, but now I have some new outfit ideas!


----------



## ari

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124



Nicole, The jackets are fantastic! Love the Chanel pink! The color combination is amazing! 
I’m wearing my pink jacket today and wondering I don’t wear More often!


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Nicole, The jackets are fantastic! Love the Chanel pink! The color combination is amazing!
> I’m wearing my pink jacket today and wondering I don’t wear More often!
> View attachment 4171327


Lovely!


----------



## ari

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you pinkorchid, and the other jacket that can be in the pink category 


I never managed to find the right color top for this.
Ps the reason I’m wearing my jackets over the shoulders is that’s it’s too hot but I need something for the AC rooms and cars.


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> Thank you pinkorchid, and the other jacket that can be in the pink category
> View attachment 4171340
> 
> I never managed to find the right color top for this.


Twins on the jacket. I just wear white and grey with it. Boring me.


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> Twins on the jacket. I just wear white and grey with it. Boring me.



But not all whites and grays go with it! It needs clear color white. Not cream. It’s difficult color.


I got this scarf for it, but I rarely need it in the summer, maybe I can make a top from it. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

ari said:


> But not all whites and grays go with it! It needs clear color white. Not cream. It’s difficult color.
> View attachment 4171342
> 
> I got this scarf for it, but I rarely need it in the summer, maybe I can make a top from it. [emoji23][emoji23]


I agree. A clear white t shirt for me. I treat this jacket as Lavender/ Lilac.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ari said:


> Thank you pinkorchid, and the other jacket that can be in the pink category
> View attachment 4171340
> 
> I never managed to find the right color top for this.
> Ps the reason I’m wearing my jackets over the shoulders is that’s it’s too hot but I need something for the AC rooms and cars.


I adore how you combined these two styles - two completely different things perfectly balanced out. I still regret not getting this jacket and do remember this particular shade of lavender was very clean and crisp - white and the exact same lavender tone, maybe a cool light blue would work as well?


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> Nicole, The jackets are fantastic! Love the Chanel pink! The color combination is amazing!
> I’m wearing my pink jacket today and wondering I don’t wear More often!
> View attachment 4171327



Ari, both looks are incredible. So demure and ladylike with your Seoul pink jacket, pink Garden Party and lovely beige dress. Then the genius pairing of the lavender suit with the pink printed top - that is beyond words!  I love mixing prints and textures, but it takes a skilled hand for just the right look.


----------



## Tykhe

ari said:


> Thank you pinkorchid, and the other jacket that can be in the pink category
> View attachment 4171340
> 
> I never managed to find the right color top for this.
> Ps the reason I’m wearing my jackets over the shoulders is that’s it’s too hot but I need something for the AC rooms and cars.


This is really breathtaking!! I tried this jacket on during sale and it just didn’t look good on me. It looks absolutely stunning on you! I love the matching skirt. The belt is really cute too. Looks great with the top.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> But not all whites and grays go with it! It needs clear color white. Not cream. It’s difficult color.
> View attachment 4171342
> 
> I got this scarf for it, but I rarely need it in the summer, maybe I can make a top from it. [emoji23][emoji23]


This scarf is such a pretty match for the jacket. If you make a top, please post a picture!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you pinkorchid, and the other jacket that can be in the pink category
> View attachment 4171340
> 
> I never managed to find the right color top for this.
> Ps the reason I’m wearing my jackets over the shoulders is that’s it’s too hot but I need something for the AC rooms and cars.


I think your top looks so cool and a bold choice!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Ari, both looks are incredible. So demure and ladylike with your Seoul pink jacket, pink Garden Party and lovely beige dress. Then the genius pairing of the lavender suit with the pink printed top - that is beyond words!  I love mixing prints and textures, but it takes a skilled hand for just the right look.


Ari is the Queen of outfit creation!  A great artistic eye and a true gift.


----------



## birkinmary

Super happy with my beautiful DGD wearing my black Seoul jacket.


----------



## bisousx

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.
> View attachment 4152104
> View attachment 4152105
> View attachment 4152106



Off topic but where is your white dress from? It looks stunning on you. The details are gorgeous.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4171775
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with my beautiful DGD wearing my black Seoul jacket.


Beautiful!  She’s a looker like gran!


----------



## ari

periogirl28 said:


> I agree. A clear white t shirt for me. I treat this jacket as Lavender/ Lilac.


I look awful in T shirts. 


pinkorchid20 said:


> I adore how you combined these two styles - two completely different things perfectly balanced out. I still regret not getting this jacket and do remember this particular shade of lavender was very clean and crisp - white and the exact same lavender tone, maybe a cool light blue would work as well?


Yes, clear light blue would be perfect, but I couldn’t find it in silk, silk makes colors a bit muddy. 


nicole0612 said:


> Ari, both looks are incredible. So demure and ladylike with your Seoul pink jacket, pink Garden Party and lovely beige dress. Then the genius pairing of the lavender suit with the pink printed top - that is beyond words!  I love mixing prints and textures, but it takes a skilled hand for just the right look.


Thank you Nicole! 


Tykhe said:


> This is really breathtaking!! I tried this jacket on during sale and it just didn’t look good on me. It looks absolutely stunning on you! I love the matching skirt. The belt is really cute too. Looks great with the top.


Tykhe, thank you! The jacket is a bit difficult to combine, the cut is also particular. 


Genie27 said:


> This scarf is such a pretty match for the jacket. If you make a top, please post a picture!


Thank you Genie! Yes the scarf is great match, but wearing it with the suit looks a bit too formal. 


gracekelly said:


> I think your top looks so cool and a bold choice!





gracekelly said:


> Ari is the Queen of outfit creation!  A great artistic eye and a true gift.



Thank you Gracekelly! You are too kind! 
The blouse was just a lucky find from the sale this summer.


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ok I must prefix this that I didn't buy and will not buy this jacket at £11,400. For such a high price, it doesn't even have nice bottoms for closure. I don't like the zip closure at all. It also fit very small. I am normally a 34/36 but the one in the photos I tried is a 38. The tweed is very pretty and I love the colours. But I simply cannot justify the price tag.
> View attachment 4152104
> View attachment 4152105
> View attachment 4152106



This jacket is amazing! So beautiful and so expensive!


----------



## ari

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4171775
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with my beautiful DGD wearing my black Seoul jacket.



Great look with the jeans! And you look like a kid yourself!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> This jacket is amazing! So beautiful and so expensive!


Are you going to buy it?


----------



## ari

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Are you going to buy it?



No, unfortunately!


----------



## 911snowball

Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172599



Very pretty look, ans still quite professional, you have inspired me to try mine paired with beige.


----------



## ladysarah

911snowball said:


> Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172599


It seems like pink & beige is a winning combination... wish I’d bought that pretty jacket. I am stalking Chanel now to see if they bring somethings similar. I bought the Grecian ecru thinking that it was a good buy for our weather- as it was we had the hottest summer known to man and could not bear to even touch it.


----------



## ladysarah

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4171775
> 
> 
> 
> Super happy with my beautiful DGD wearing my black Seoul jacket.


Granddaughter? What do you mean? She looks like your little sister.  It must be all the yoga classes


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172599


Elegant!


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172599



Absolutely perfect!


----------



## ailoveresale

Cruise ecru tweed - I like that this can go casually and the green in the tweed goes well with my Evelyne. Too bad it ended up being too hot to wear it out!


----------



## ladysarah

ailoveresale said:


> Cruise ecru tweed - I like that this can go casually and the green in the tweed goes well with my Evelyne. Too bad it ended up being too hot to wear it out!
> 
> View attachment 4173600


hoping to wear mine now, London its cooling a little. where are you based? I had high hopes for that jacket, but haven't had a chance to wear it yet


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> hoping to wear mine now, London its cooling a little. where are you based? I had high hopes for that jacket, but haven't had a chance to wear it yet


Looking forward to your action shots!


----------



## doni

I am so happy little 90s skirt suits are back and I have a question for you Chanel jacket experts. I have a pink boucle Chanel suit of which I only ever use the jacket. I got it from a friend’s mum. The pencil skirt togheter with the longish jacket just feels too formal for me. I am contemplating having it cut to become a mini. It is not just a question of shortening the hem, but fundamentally  changing the shape and thus the feel of the suit. Is this a crime? And if I decide to do it, should I go to Chanel for the alteration or any taylor would do?


----------



## Vanana

nicole0612 said:


> Lady Sarah, in the meantime, here are the 2 at home + 2 other “pinks” to fill in the gaps. Do not shudder ladies, these velvet sling backs have not been worn!
> View attachment 4163123
> View attachment 4163124


I’ve been offline for a bit but have to comment on this: OMG - pink chanel goals!!!  
Hubba hubba


----------



## Vanana

ari said:


> But not all whites and grays go with it! It needs clear color white. Not cream. It’s difficult color.
> View attachment 4171342
> 
> I got this scarf for it, but I rarely need it in the summer, maybe I can make a top from it. [emoji23][emoji23]


Would a bright sunny yellow simple too go with it? I’ve been wearing that color lots lately as it’s just so cheerful


----------



## Vanana

911snowball said:


> Showing some love for the pink jacket as well, pairing it with the beige skirt from Cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172599


You have alllll the great chanel classics-and more!!! 
I was thinking that if I see someone dressed as nicely as you at work, I’d probably just stalk you - in a non creepy way of course but just to admire your style daily


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful!  She’s a looker like gran!



She’s so interested in fashion already, she loves playing with my scarves and shoes, it’s going to be really fun in a few years time! 



ari said:


> Great look with the jeans! And you look like a kid yourself!



Thanks Ari, wide leg jeans are so cool with Chanel jackets, your photos are always a great inspo, keep them coming!



ladysarah said:


> Granddaughter? What do you mean? She looks like your little sister.  It must be all the yoga classes



Thank you ladyS, I like to think is peace.


----------



## birkinmary

ari said:


> But not all whites and grays go with it! It needs clear color white. Not cream. It’s difficult color.
> View attachment 4171342
> 
> I got this scarf for it, but I rarely need it in the summer, maybe I can make a top from it. [emoji23][emoji23]



Aqua looks amazing on that palette


----------



## birkinmary

ailoveresale said:


> Cruise ecru tweed - I like that this can go casually and the green in the tweed goes well with my Evelyne. Too bad it ended up being too hot to wear it out!
> 
> View attachment 4173600



Great look! I so wanted that jacket to work on me but the shoulder silhouette looked weird, I love it though!


----------



## Sunlitshadows

doni said:


> I am so happy little 90s skirt suits are back and I have a question for you Chanel jacket experts. I have a pink boucle Chanel suit of which I only ever use the jacket. I got it from a friend’s mum. The pencil skirt togheter with the longish jacket just feels too formal for me. I am contemplating having it cut to become a mini. It is not just a question of shortening the hem, but fundamentally  changing the shape and thus the feel of the suit. Is this a crime? And if I decide to do it, should I go to Chanel for the alteration or any taylor would do?


I did this with the Robot skirt and regretted it.  I realized that I liked the skirt better in its original design.  But if you know you won't wear the skirt as is, there is no harm.


----------



## birkinmary

I know... again!!! Repeat with me: Karl, make it again!


----------



## Tykhe

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4174455
> 
> 
> I know... again!!! Repeat with me: Karl, make it again!


Such a classic combo!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

Vanana said:


> I’ve been offline for a bit but have to comment on this: OMG - pink chanel goals!!!
> Hubba hubba


Thank you, that is very sweet!


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4174455
> 
> 
> I know... again!!! Repeat with me: Karl, make it again!


Everything is so beautiful!  I find myself wearing this jacket so often also!


----------



## 911snowball

Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.


----------



## TankerToad

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266



Perfection head to toe!
You are a wonderful brand ambassador -


----------



## luckylove

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266



Both jackets look fabulous on you! Happy to be twins with you on both pieces. Your gorgeous photos remind me that I should alter the multicolored one to get a better fit. Sadly, that one has been languishing in my closet far too long. Thanks for giving me the motivation and inspiration to fit it properly!  Love the way you styled them!


----------



## ABClalala A

I just saw this beige jacket Chanel Paris- Seoul size 34. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273101189145


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266


Even though I love the epaulettes on my solid navy twin, I have to say that removing them made perfect sense for you and both jackets look great.  Jackets like this are all year round jackets in CA.  There is such a short period of time when it gets really cold here.  I'm happy that you are giving them the wear they deserve!


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> Great look! I so wanted that jacket to work on me but the shoulder silhouette looked weird, I love it though!


I had the same problem.   I suspect that our shoulders are similar, based on our having some of the same pieces,especially the blue Lesage from several years ago with the strong shoulders.  I felt I looked like Quasimodo in the ercru


----------



## EmileH

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266



Two more lovely polished looks. I love the more elaborate tweed.


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> I had the same problem.   I suspect that our shoulders are similar, based on our having some of the same pieces,especially the blue Lesage from several years ago with the strong shoulders.  I felt I looked like Quasimodo in the ercru




I looked like wearing a weird school backpack! Even DH, who is always very generous with his comments, said it looked funny


----------



## birkinmary

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266




I love how you styled your Airline jackets. I’m looking for the perfect navy dress to pair with the blue tweed one.


----------



## birkinmary

There is A PINK SEOUL size 38 on Vestiaire Collective. It looks like it’s been altered.


----------



## 911snowball

EmileH, hello!  So glad to hear from you.  Hope you can stop by again soon!


----------



## ailoveresale

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266



How elegant! Styling perfection!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love both those jackets. Could have gotten the navy one on sale. The epaulettes were killing me. Didn’t think to remove them. Ah well. They look great on you [emoji173]️


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266


Both of these outfits are amazing! Especially the bottom one. Just elegant.


----------



## ari

911snowball said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your kind compliments and likes for my pink jacket.  The beige skirt is so useful, goes with so many things.  It also pairs especially well with the ecru jacket from Cruise that many of us have purchased. After summer is over, I find that I get good use from the jackets from the Airline collection.  It can be warm here in September and  October and the winter jackets are just too much. But these work so well in the transition period. The fit, however, was tricky on the jackets.  Mine went back to the seamstress multiple times each. I also got some of the sweaters with the pearl detail, they fit perfectly without any alterations.
> I bought quite a bit from this collection and I wore the solid navy one today with the last wearing of the white cruise skirt for the year.
> I removed the epaulets from the solid navy jacket as I wear this over so many printed dresses, I felt it made it more versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176262
> View attachment 4176266



Great looks Snowball! Looks like we are triplets with PQP on many things [emoji16]


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hi ladies! Remember I got this set from RealReal? It was a size 42 and I took it to Chanel to size down (I am a size 36 - 38). I got the jacket today and I am in love with it! The skirt will be ready a few days later. I am so excited to get the full set mod picture to show you!


----------



## Nancy Wong




----------



## 911snowball

Nancy, I love this jacket on you.  I am sure the set will be terrific too, but I think the jacket will also be great with jeans and flats for a casual dinner out.  Great buy!


----------



## Nancy Wong

911snowball said:


> Nancy, I love this jacket on you.  I am sure the set will be terrific too, but I think the jacket will also be great with jeans and flats for a casual dinner out.  Great buy!



Thanks my dear! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Genie27

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4178666
> View attachment 4178668


I love it!!! I had been eyeing it for a while, but am on a buying-break right now.


----------



## gracekelly

Looks great @Nancy Wong   They did a wonderful job with the alteration.  Congrats!


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4178666
> View attachment 4178668


Nicely done!!! The jacket fit perfectly now - they did a wonderful job with it!


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Nicely done!!! The jacket fit perfectly now - they did a wonderful job with it!


Looks wonderful!!!


----------



## Tykhe

birkinmary said:


> There is A PINK SEOUL size 38 on Vestiaire Collective. It looks like it’s been altered.


Wow! Can’t believe I missed this! Should check this thread more often.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I think this jacket can be a cheap placebo for those who are hunting for the Seoul Paris jacket, for the moment [emoji38]


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4181384
> 
> I think this jacket can be a cheap placebo for those who are hunting for the Seoul Paris jacket, for the moment [emoji38]


Haha I bought that. But instantly regretted it.


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Haha I bought that. But instantly regretted it.


Why?


----------



## Tykhe

Vanana said:


> Why?


Lol. I always do. I don’t really like wearing the Zara jackets. The lining feels stiff and plasticy. But I always buy them because they offer a placebo for a particular Chanel that I want. Haha.


----------



## Vanana

Tykhe said:


> Lol. I always do. I don’t really like wearing the Zara jackets. The lining feels stiff and plasticy. But I always buy them because they offer a placebo for a particular Chanel that I want. Haha.


I understand!


----------



## argcdg

Vanana said:


> I understand!


I feel that way all the time now, not just about Zara but about more expensive brands.  Chanel has really spoiled me for other clothing!


----------



## Genie27

Yes, it's become very easy for me to say no to items at stores - more $$ for C and H..... :/


----------



## ladysarah

Tykhe said:


> Haha I bought that. But instantly regretted it.





Vanana said:


> Why?





Tykhe said:


> Lol. I always do. I don’t really like wearing the Zara jackets. The lining feels stiff and plasticy. But I always buy them because they offer a placebo for a particular Chanel that I want. Haha.





argcdg said:


> I feel that way all the time now, not just about Zara but about more expensive brands.  Chanel has really spoiled me for other clothing!



I had a look at the pink version of this jacket when it was in the shops a few weeks ago. I posted some pictures somewhere.l. Although the body, (the 'tweed") is cotton, the lining is polyester, anything touching my skin in polyester is a no no! So sweaty and irritating!  Chanel jackets are an entirely different experience.
Having said that, a couple of years ago, I bought an old tweed, (not Chanel) and changed the lining I used green pure satin silk in parsley. I posted on my blog about irvand will look for photos. I use that jacket all the time now. It fits, the exterior is super tough and the interior beautifully comfortable. Obviously replacing lining is quite expensive, but well worth it in terms of comfort. Much better than having tons of so so jackets.


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> I had a look at the pink version of this jacket when it was in the shops a few weeks ago. I posted some pictures somewhere.l. Although the body, (the 'tweed") is cotton, the lining is polyester, anything touching my skin in polyester is a no no! So sweaty and irritating!  Chanel jackets are an entirely different experience.
> Having said that, a couple of years ago, I bought an old tweed, (not Chanel) and changed the lining I used green pure satin silk in parsley. I posted on my blog about irvand will look for photos. I use that jacket all the time now. It fits, the exterior is super tough and the interior beautifully comfortable. Obviously replacing lining is quite expensive, but well worth it in terms of comfort. Much better than having tons of so so jackets.



Right. If there is no lining like the Seoul jacket it would be great.


----------



## Genie27

Finally just barely cool enough to wear a lined jacket with my C dress and necklace. I’m looking forward to being able to wear my C cashmere knits and jackets soon. Next task is to find more summer weight C items.


----------



## dharma

Tykhe said:


> Lol. I always do. I don’t really like wearing the Zara jackets. The lining feels stiff and plasticy. But I always buy them because they offer a placebo for a particular Chanel that I want. Haha.





Nancy Wong said:


> Right. If there is no lining like the Seoul jacket it would be great.



Iro makes nice tweed jackets, lined and  unlined at a slightly higher price point that also serve well as “placebos”. Better quality than Zara. 



Genie27 said:


> Finally just barely cool enough to wear a lined jacket with my C dress and necklace. I’m looking forward to being able to wear my C cashmere knits and jackets soon. Next task is to find more summer weight C items.


Genie, you look fabulous. I also love how your green Jypsier is such a neutral in your wardrobe. Beautiful color for you!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Finally just barely cool enough to wear a lined jacket with my C dress and necklace. I’m looking forward to being able to wear my C cashmere knits and jackets soon. Next task is to find more summer weight C items.


Like you, I am now going back to only shopping lightweight Chanel pieces. Not more AW heavy dresses, jackets or knits. So will wait for Cruise in December.


----------



## bags to die for

I found some pictures of the new season on ig.


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> Like you, I am now going back to only shopping lightweight Chanel pieces. Not more AW heavy dresses, jackets or knits. So will wait for Cruise in December.


I second that.


----------



## argcdg

periogirl28 said:


> Like you, I am now going back to only shopping lightweight Chanel pieces. Not more AW heavy dresses, jackets or knits. So will wait for Cruise in December.


I agree with this.  In New York, it's cold enough in January and the first half of February to wear wool tweeds and heavy knits, but that's about it - even December is usually not freezing enough to warrant them.  A six- or seven-week shelf life isn't enough for these expensive pieces!


----------



## periogirl28

argcdg said:


> I agree with this.  In New York, it's cold enough in January and the first half of February to wear wool tweeds and heavy knits, but that's about it - even December is usually not freezing enough to warrant them.  A six- or seven-week shelf life isn't enough for these expensive pieces!


Ah the joys of central heating! For winter I manage better say with a thin knit dress and a very good coat. I’m not sure how to wear that long thick dress with a jacket,  shown for AW except for a walk around the grounds of my schloss!


----------



## argcdg

periogirl28 said:


> Ah the joys of central heating! For winter I manage better say with a thin knit dress and a very good coat. I’m not sure how to wear that long thick dress with a jacket,  shown for AW except for a walk around the grounds of my schloss!


Exactly!  You raise the other problem with the thicker pieces, which is that they don’t fit under the very good coat - the coat is key for walking around NYC, but it’s hard to get a coat over a seriously heavy jacket.


----------



## Antonia

I haven't posted my own jackets here in quite some time and this thread has grown by leaps and bounds since then!!  Here are a couple of my recent Chanel jackets....the cream colored cropped one I've had for a bit and I recently acquired the black one.  Both are from The Real Real and purchased at unbelievable prices.  They both have large shoulder pads which I suppose are 'in' again....The black one is 100% cashmere-it is so soft and so amazing!


----------



## Antonia

Here is the black cashmere coat/jacket


----------



## Antonia

I also have one black sweater/jacket to post a picture of but it's night and my camera/phone takes lousy pics in this light, so I'll try to post that one in the next day or two.


----------



## Antonia

This one is also from TRR.  This sweater/jacket had a solid black CHANEL engraved button but I didn't like the plain look of it so I ordered this Chanel button from Ebay and had my mother sew it on.  My mother is a seamstress and I'm so grateful for the little things like this that she does for me...I can't sew a button...well, maybe but she's so much better at it!


----------



## dharma

argcdg said:


> I agree with this.  In New York, it's cold enough in January and the first half of February to wear wool tweeds and heavy knits, but that's about it - even December is usually not freezing enough to warrant them.  A six- or seven-week shelf life isn't enough for these expensive pieces!


My two heaviest jackets are the Paris Rome and Salzburg and I find them useful as Fall/ early Winter outerwear. Maybe you’ll get more use out of them that way? They are far too hot to wear in overheated indoor spaces and too thick for under a nice coat. But they are the most beautiful pieces I own. 
It’s interesting that my older jackets are a more reasonable indoor weight, (and have less sparkles!) so they are easier to wear.


----------



## dharma

Sorry, double post


----------



## nicole0612

dharma said:


> My two heaviest jackets are the Paris Rome and Salzburg and I find them useful as Fall/ early Winter outerwear. Maybe you’ll get more use out of them that way? They are far too hot to wear in overheated indoor spaces and too thick for under a nice coat. But they are the most beautiful pieces I own.
> It’s interesting that my older jackets are a more reasonable indoor weight, (and have less sparkles!) so they are easier to wear.



I agree, I do the same. This works very well for my climate.


----------



## periogirl28

Today I tried on the bolero style grey cashmere cardigan with navy trim. Someone tell me it's not worth buying at USD 3.5k  But it fits me perfectly. And is my travel- staple/ jacket -replacement (staying on topic)


----------



## pigleto972001

The Hamburg one? Ailoveresale has it and it looks great on her !! That’s the one I really liked but not for the price on me  it didn’t fit on me as well. It’s a great piece - I can’t tell you it’s not worth it lolol. I almost bought it


----------



## Mrs.Z

periogirl28 said:


> Today I tried on the bolero style grey cashmere cardigan with navy trim. Someone tell me it's not worth buying at USD 3.5k  But it fits me perfectly. And is my travel- staple/ jacket -replacement (staying on topic)



If you love it and will wear it a lot, then it’s worth it.  I wasn’t dazzled by it and the fit was terrible on me.


----------



## argcdg

dharma said:


> My two heaviest jackets are the Paris Rome and Salzburg and I find them useful as Fall/ early Winter outerwear. Maybe you’ll get more use out of them that way? They are far too hot to wear in overheated indoor spaces and too thick for under a nice coat. But they are the most beautiful pieces I own.
> It’s interesting that my older jackets are a more reasonable indoor weight, (and have less sparkles!) so they are easier to wear.


Makes total sense.  I love the Salzburg!  Believe me, if I could get my hands on the navy one I would grab it, weight be damned.


----------



## periogirl28

Mrs.Z said:


> If you love it and will wear it a lot, then it’s worth it.  I wasn’t dazzled by it and the fit was terrible on me.





pigleto972001 said:


> The Hamburg one? Ailoveresale has it and it looks great on her !! That’s the one I really liked but not for the price on me  it didn’t fit on me as well. It’s a great piece - I can’t tell you it’s not worth it lolol. I almost bought it



It has the same grey with blue trim and buttons and is in the same cashmere, just a simple, round neck 2 pocket 3/4 sleeve. It doesn't have the design details of the one ailoveresale has, which I also tried.


----------



## pigleto972001

argcdg said:


> Makes total sense.  I love the Salzburg!  Believe me, if I could get my hands on the navy one I would grab it, weight be damned.



The simpler navy is still out there at neimans! Found one for a friend ... it’s full price still.


----------



## pigleto972001

periogirl28 said:


> It has the same grey with blue trim and buttons and is in the same cashmere, just a simple, round neck 2 pocket 3/4 sleeve. It doesn't have the design details of the one ailoveresale has, which I also tried.



Do you have pics? I’m now interested [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Do you have pics? I’m now interested [emoji23]


I absent- mindedly forgot to get a try on pic or the tag but will go back either tmrw or day after. It's on hold for me.  SA says it just arrived this week. Does your SA have it?


----------



## pigleto972001

No I don’t think it was available at neimans or Nordstrom  we are getting the fall things in now and less Hamburg.  Please do post pics [emoji173]️


----------



## 911snowball

Agree, I would like to see it also. periogirl, from what I can gather from your post, I think the purchase of the cardigan is justified as it will fit into your lifestyle, it fits perfectly and you will probably get a tremendous amount of wear from it as a result.  Probably more than a jacket.  And, from your description, it is classic and timeless style.


----------



## nicole0612

Watch out, there is a fake Salzburg suit on Vestiaire.


----------



## nicole0612

Thanks to Pigletto for confirming!!!


----------



## Tykhe

This brasserie cardi looks a bit off too. Just shows you can’t be too careful. https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...l/pink-cashmere-chanel-knitwear-5376744.shtml


----------



## Tykhe

@Antonia those jackets look amazing!!! I am glad I am not the only one with  the addiction to TRR discounts.


----------



## periogirl28

This is the cardigan. Alas on second try, I succumbed.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191366
> View attachment 4191367
> 
> This is the cardigan. Alas on second try, I succumbed.



It’s lovely on you. Congrats. I’m sure it will be very useful


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> It’s lovely on you. Congrats. I’m sure it will be very useful


It's going to clock a few airmiles.   Thank you dear!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love it on you !!!! Wonderful. Wish we had them here. It might be too short on me so it’s ok. I’m glad you got it [emoji173]️


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Love it on you !!!! Wonderful. Wish we had them here. It might be too short on me so it’s ok. I’m glad you got it [emoji173]️


Thank you.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191366
> View attachment 4191367
> 
> This is the cardigan. Alas on second try, I succumbed.


Love it - such a useful piece! Does it have the same peplum/waist shaping as the one @ailoveresale has? Hers has the folded cuff detail.

If I didn't have a basic grey C cardi already, I would consider it.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Love it - such a useful piece! Does it have the same peplum/waist shaping as the one @ailoveresale has? Hers has the folded cuff detail.
> 
> If I didn't have a basic grey C cardi already, I would consider it.


I did that try that one. The design is actually so chic but it just didn’t fit me. The peplum and cuff detail is  but my body is weird and it didn’t sit well on me.


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> I did that try that one. The design is actually so chic but it just didn’t fit me. The peplum and cuff detail is  but my body is weird and it didn’t sit well on me.


Yes, the peplum looked fantastic on her, and would work on me as well. But I think a couple of other ladies here were not as enthused with the cut. (I thought it was Karl finally letting an intern do the cutting, to my benefit)


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Yes, the peplum looked fantastic on her, and would work on me as well. But I think a couple of other ladies here were not as enthused with the cut. (I thought it was Karl finally letting an intern do the cutting, to my benefit)


----------



## pigleto972001

I think it’s a cute design detail and works with his high waisted skirts. But the problem for me was under the arms. There was a lot of material that puckered and wasn’t as flattering. I love the material and the finish but balk at the price [emoji6]for the fit.


----------



## pigleto972001

The cuffs can also be rolled down, I believe.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4191366
> View attachment 4191367
> 
> This is the cardigan. Alas on second try, I succumbed.



Cute! Like mine except without the peplum. Will probably be great over dresses.



Genie27 said:


> Yes, the peplum looked fantastic on her, and would work on me as well. But I think a couple of other ladies here were not as enthused with the cut. (I thought it was Karl finally letting an intern do the cutting, to my benefit)



Thank you @Genie27! [emoji847]. I think this cut does work better for us curvier ladies.


----------



## periogirl28

I had the exact same problem but it looks so good on you @ailoveresale! I actually prefer your style. Well anyway I will be wearing mine over dresses, flared skirts and culottes. I can somehow wear cropped jackets even though the rules are against petite people doing that. 


pigleto972001 said:


> I think it’s a cute design detail and works with his high waisted skirts. But the problem for me was under the arms. There was a lot of material that puckered and wasn’t as flattering. I love the material and the finish but balk at the price [emoji6]for the fit.


----------



## periogirl28

Btw I went to the Chanel store yesterday wearing my blue/ silver Act 1 jacket. An SA whom I do not know at all came up to me and said her customer spied it and told her that she wanted my jacket very badly. Er sorry. It’s staying in my closet!


----------



## pigleto972001

Haha. Depends how much she wants to pay for it [emoji38][emoji38]. Kidding aside it is a great jacket !!!


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Haha. Depends how much she wants to pay for it [emoji38][emoji38]. Kidding aside it is a great jacket !!!


There's a price for everything right? Heh heh!


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Btw I went to the Chanel store yesterday wearing my blue/ silver Act 1 jacket. An SA whom I do not know at all came up to me and said her customer spied it and told her that she wanted my jacket very badly. Er sorry. It’s staying in my closet!



Aah- people are shameless!  Enjoy your new cardigan, I love cardigans and find them more useful (and therefore easier to justify) than jackets for my lifestyle. Here is my very favourite, a few seasons old now, but it has survived many culls - and looks great with the giant Chanel Pearl.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4192594
> 
> 
> 
> Aah- people are shameless!  Enjoy your new cardigan, I love cardigans and find them more useful (and therefore easier to justify) than jackets for my lifestyle. Here is my very favourite, a few seasons old now, but it has survived many culls - and looks great with the giant Chanel Pearl.


Oy yes. My cardie twin!  I like this one more than the red Kate Moss I have. Easier to wear.


----------



## gracekelly

periogirl28 said:


> There's a price for everything right? Heh heh!


That is sooo tacky. However a friend asked me how low would I sink if a total stranger offered me a great deal cash on the spot for a Hermes bag


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4192594
> 
> 
> 
> Aah- people are shameless!  Enjoy your new cardigan, I love cardigans and find them more useful (and therefore easier to justify) than jackets for my lifestyle. Here is my very favourite, a few seasons old now, but it has survived many culls - and looks great with the giant Chanel Pearl.


I think she meant it as a compliment, she didn’t offer to buy it off me.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> That is sooo tacky. However a friend asked me how low would I sink if a total stranger offered me a great deal cash on the spot for a Hermes bag


Haha yeah. People do offer to buy bags off us. Anyway I just replied I was lucky to have my jacket.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Oy yes. My cardie twin!  I like this one more than the red Kate Moss I have. Easier to wear.


I think the red is just amazing with jeans. And it makes a great traveling piece for layering do you find? Although very warm..


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> Here is the black cashmere coat/jacket


Omg! Chanel cashmere jacket is just the most divine tactile fabric.  It must be very warm! Is it lined in silk?


----------



## Tykhe

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-2017-tweed-jacket--P3-E2YbKNg

Black robot just appeared on TRR for 2k. Lol. I bet it sells fast. That is a really low price for it.


----------



## scarf1

Tykhe said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-2017-tweed-jacket--P3-E2YbKNg
> 
> Black robot just appeared on TRR for 2k. Lol. I bet it sells fast. That is a really low price for it.


Already sold


----------



## Tykhe

scarf1 said:


> Already sold


Yeah just noticed lol. I can’t believe they priced it so low.


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> Omg! Chanel cashmere jacket is just the most divine tactile fabric.  It must be very warm! Is it lined in silk?


Yes, 100% silk lined!   Thanks Lady Sarah!


----------



## bags to die for

The infamous little black jacket out for the day


----------



## nicole0612

bags to die for said:


> The infamous little black jacket out for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200045



Everything is gorgeous, your LBJ, the Cruise brooch, your 20 motif! What a beautiful look.


----------



## nicole0612

FYI, mytimelessluxuries has the black Seoul jacket for a great price, $3700, but it is a size 34. I find this jacket runs 1/2 size small, so this is best for true size 34 ladies who still need jackets taken in slightly.


----------



## 4LV

Anybody remember how much this jacket was originally?
Thanks


----------



## gracekelly

4LV said:


> Anybody remember how much this jacket was originally?
> Thanks



5500+\_


----------



## 4LV

gracekelly said:


> 5500+\_


Thank you so much Grace!


----------



## Genie27

So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...

The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?

Edits for clarity.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the second one on you genie !!! Looks great [emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

And this favourite got an outing today with my H silk tunic (my newest slippery slope). I was hoping the gold jacket of the same cut would be similar usage but I think not.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the wool byzance is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?


I actually prefer the one on the right. It looks cream?
Also liked your other outfit pic!


----------



## smileygirl

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.


I have the Byzantine.  It is one of my most worn jackets.  Don’t let it go!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.



I like both and love your Chanel with your H tunic!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.


Love, love the Byzance!


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.



The Byzance is very flattering to your figure and I think it is more useful to have a jacket in a different cut. As soon as I saw the one on the left, my first thought was that you have another in this exact cut.


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all! I feel the byzance is a winner for me. The gold Versailles - while I like the basic fit, it’s very “yellow gold” and warm, while I was hoping for something a bit more beige-toned and lightweight like the Seoul.


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> my first thought was that you have another in this exact cut.


That’s exactly what my DBF said too, this morning.  So it’s noticeable. 

Overall it’s a resounding no especially when compared to the Byzance 

I’m happy to send Goldie back - I can reallocate to something else later.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.



I know you already decided, and I am in the same camp. The Byzance overall looks better fitted, slimmer and overall awesome! And you have such nice legs


----------



## nicole0612

I love this jacket Kiera Knightly was photographed in earlier this month at a film festival appearance. I don’t remember it from the recent seasons, does anyone have a better memory than I do?


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> So I got a couple of jackets that I liked in theory, but I think the gold (on the left)needs to go back. It’s trim-heavy from the rubber rickrack trim, a bit scratchy from the gold, and warmer than I liked - I thought the silk content would make it cool, but the metal seems to keep the heat in, and the Cream wool byzance (on the right) is actually cooler to wear...
> 
> The Cream byzance will be versatile in my closet and climate so I’m keeping that. What do you guys think?
> 
> Edits for clarity.



I think the Byzance is a winner. You made the right choice!



nicole0612 said:


> I love this jacket Kiera Knightly was photographed in earlier this month at a film festival appearance. I don’t remember it from the recent seasons, does anyone have a better memory than I do?
> View attachment 4206627
> 
> View attachment 4206628



Looks like the LBJ from 2008. They pop up here and there on second hand sites. I saw one go for a reasonable price recently on TRR, waiting for it to show up on eBay at a significant markup. [emoji19]


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> I think the Byzance is a winner. You made the right choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the LBJ from 2008. They pop up here and there on second hand sites. I saw one go for a reasonable price recently on TRR, waiting for it to show up on eBay at a significant markup. [emoji19]



Thank you! I thought it might be from a recent collection since she is a current spokesmodel for Chanel, but I didn’t recognize it since I have been buying RTW. Thanks for the ID. I would get it if it pops up somewhere


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> I think the Byzance is a winner. You made the right choice!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the LBJ from 2008. They pop up here and there on second hand sites. I saw one go for a reasonable price recently on TRR, waiting for it to show up on eBay at a significant markup. [emoji19]


Would you happen to have a photo of that listing? Just curious to see the detail. Thanks!


----------



## bags to die for

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! I thought it might be from a recent collection since she is a current spokesmodel for Chanel, but I didn’t recognize it since I have been buying RTW. Thanks for the ID. I would get it if it pops up somewhere


I don't think it's the 2008 jacket since I own that jacket. The buttons are incorrect and sleeves are too long.
Will see if my SA recognises it.


----------



## periogirl28

I wonder if it's possibly a piece from the recent Couture LBJ events in London and Hong Kong. The design certainly resembles those on the sample rack.


----------



## ailoveresale

periogirl28 said:


> Would you happen to have a photo of that listing? Just curious to see the detail. Thanks!





bags to die for said:


> I don't think it's the 2008 jacket since I own that jacket. The buttons are incorrect and sleeves are too long.
> Will see if my SA recognises it.



Here’s the listing, I’m pretty sure this is it...
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-wool-jacket-aL5eB9lRLi4

My SA told me sometimes they will make older jackets for celebrities so maybe this is what happened? That’s what he told me when they used the 2011 cruise LBJ in the Gabrielle campaign.


----------



## periogirl28

ailoveresale said:


> Here’s the listing, I’m pretty sure this is it...
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-wool-jacket-aL5eB9lRLi4
> 
> My SA told me sometimes they will make older jackets for celebrities so maybe this is what happened? That’s what he told me when they used the 2011 cruise LBJ in the Gabrielle campaign.


Thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah that was my size ! Someone grabbed it. Honestly a great price for it


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Here’s the listing, I’m pretty sure this is it...
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/jackets/chanel-wool-jacket-aL5eB9lRLi4
> 
> My SA told me sometimes they will make older jackets for celebrities so maybe this is what happened? That’s what he told me when they used the 2011 cruise LBJ in the Gabrielle campaign.



Perhaps this is what happened, it was remade for her. It does look very similar, but I find it hard to believe she would be doing film festival appearances with a jacket over 10 years old since she would have access to the most recent Chanel designs.


----------



## pigleto972001

We can hope maybe they’ll make a newer version ? [emoji847]but not too soon ! Aiii


----------



## ladysarah

Has anyone followed  Paris fashion week? There are delights coming our way need to start saving now! A navy cardi jacket with four pockets and bracelet sleeves....


----------



## Tykhe

ladysarah said:


> Has anyone followed  Paris fashion week? There are delights coming our way need to start saving now! A navy cardi jacket with four pockets and bracelet sleeves....


Ohhh. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Genie27

First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.


I love the jacket with that skirt, it echoes the trim so well!


----------



## Hat Trick

Genie27 said:


> First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.



Fabulous outfit and accessories!


----------



## ailoveresale

Genie27 said:


> First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.



Looks fabulous!!


----------



## bags to die for

Well the SS collection is rather expensive . This jkt is about 18k usd translated from my local price.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> Well the SS collection is rather expensive . This jkt is about 18k usd translated from my local price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214385


Woah!


----------



## Suncatcher

bags to die for said:


> Well the SS collection is rather expensive . This jkt is about 18k usd translated from my local price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214385



And that was one of the jackets I thought was quite lovely and wearable too. But at $18k I won’t even pretend to think it is even in the realm of possibility to try on (because what is the point), let alone purchase.


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.


Love the jacket and skirt combo on you Genie! Very elegant  Many different outfits you can do with the jacket too.


----------



## pigleto972001

For me it’s fun to try expensive jackets even when I don’t plan to buy but I know it’s weird. Haha. I tried the black ritz jacket with the flowers that was 24k. It was amazing !!! 

That jacket must have sequins and an involved tweed to be 18k. Nuts


----------



## Genie27

bags to die for said:


> Well the SS collection is rather expensive . This jkt is about 18k usd translated from my local price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214385





MrsJDS said:


> And that was one of the jackets I thought was quite lovely and wearable too. But at $18k I won’t even pretend to think it is even in the realm of possibility to try on (because what is the point), let alone purchase.





pigleto972001 said:


> For me it’s fun to try expensive jackets even when I don’t plan to buy but I know it’s weird. Haha. I tried the black ritz jacket with the flowers that was 24k. It was amazing !!!
> 
> That jacket must have sequins and an involved tweed to be 18k. Nuts



Is that a ZIPPER!?!??!???


----------



## pigleto972001

Looks like yes. And a couple
Buttons too


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Love the jacket and skirt combo on you Genie! Very elegant  Many different outfits you can do with the jacket too.


Thank you! I find it challenging to wear all pale colours in an outfit. My comfort zone is to ground it with navy, grey or black.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Genie27 said:


> First outing of my new-to-me Byzance, with my hand made cashmere/shimmer skirt. My Praline OTK boots would be a better match but I did not want to be all covered up yet.


Wonderful purchase, Genie! This looks so fresh and light.


----------



## pinkorchid20

bags to die for said:


> Well the SS collection is rather expensive . This jkt is about 18k usd translated from my local price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214385


That is one of the few jackets I was eyeing. Don‘t understand this. 
My store manager will do the purchase for this collection next week. She will share prices and impressions, not sure I want to know.


----------



## bags to die for

My store had to put in their orders by today. After the puffy jacket I requested didn't arrive, I'm being a lot more circumspect/ realistic about "Orders".


----------



## Tykhe

Just found out from my SA the navy dress I found “not terrible” is 20k. Omg. Is it made of diamonds and unicorn hair?


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Just found out from my SA the navy dress I found “not terrible” is 20k. Omg. Is it made of diamonds and unicorn hair?


Wow. Is RTW pricing going towards semi Couture?


----------



## Tykhe

periogirl28 said:


> Wow. Is RTW pricing going towards semi Couture?


Lol. I will bet money this dress is 100% cotton or something equally cheap.  At least with couture they stitch pearl or lace into it. There has to be something to justify the amount you are paying.


----------



## pigleto972001

Gasp !!! No way. Those must be sequins or something crazy.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Tykhe said:


> Just found out from my SA the navy dress I found “not terrible” is 20k. Omg. Is it made of diamonds and unicorn hair?



I love how they make the 20k dress look so casual with the sandals and the hat  [emoji85]. Did you ask her what makes it 20k? Is that real gold sprinkled on the dress?


----------



## Tykhe

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I love how they make the 20k dress look so casual with the sandals and the hat  [emoji85]. Did you ask her what makes it 20k? Is that real gold sprinkled on the dress?


No. She said she was shocked too. The other version of this dress with the sleeves is 19k. Omg.


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> Lol. I will bet money this dress is 100% cotton or something equally cheap.  At least with couture they stitch pearl or lace into it. There has to be something to justify the amount you are paying.


I would be interested to know what it is as well!


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> Just found out from my SA the navy dress I found “not terrible” is 20k. Omg. Is it made of diamonds and unicorn hair?


Maybe they are just waiting for some fool to show up and pay for it.  Stranger things have happened.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Tykhe said:


> Just found out from my SA the navy dress I found “not terrible” is 20k. Omg. Is it made of diamonds and unicorn hair?


I am more than shocked. This looks like a 1.5k dress from afar (in Chanel terms). Not sure I know anyone wearing a 20k dress at the beach. 
Anyway, when at the boutique last time they still had the same things hanging there, the only pieces selling are the highly coveted jackets that don't even make it to the floor. The rest remains untouched. And although they state that RTW is doing very well and is seeing yearly increase in sales, I hear different things from different stores in my country. Especially "tourist" boutiques suffer after having neglected their local clientele and now seem to realize that tourists don't purchase the masses of RTW they had anticipated. Wonder where this is going to end, absolutely ridiculous (and makes me look into "second hand" again).


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

Maybe someone punched in the numbers wrong and added an extra zero. $20,000 is meant to be $2,000? $19,000 is $1,900?


----------



## pinkorchid20

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Maybe someone punched in the numbers wrong and added an extra zero. $20,000 is meant to be $2,000? $19,000 is $1,900?


Not even the cheapest cotton dress is 2k at Chanel anymore...most stuff starts at 2.5k. Think I've seen one short-sleeved cotton shirt/knit that was around 1.8k.


----------



## Tykhe

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Maybe someone punched in the numbers wrong and added an extra zero. $20,000 is meant to be $2,000? $19,000 is $1,900?


Lol that is what I asked too. I would have considered buying it for 1,900!


----------



## pigleto972001

Wow w prices like that I’m glad to be on ban island.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I am glad to have everything I need at this point.  Clearly I'm not their target clientele.  20k to have a logo slapped on your belly?!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I wonder if it’s all the rich Chinese people who are buying it? I watched a brief YouTube video saying that the price increase of their bags have made the bags even more desirable to them. Also, my Hermes SA says that rich Chinese people are snatching up tons of their RTW.


----------



## Suncatcher

A fool and her money are soon departed.


----------



## ladysarah

I haven’t actually found a good photo of the jacket, it was navy similar to the coveted Seoul cardi style, bracelet sleeves. The price was £2500


----------



## gracekelly

MrsJDS said:


> A fool and her money are soon departed.


Goes right along with too much money and too little sense.


----------



## pinkorchid20

gracekelly said:


> Goes right along with too much money and too little sense.


Always on point...


----------



## ailoveresale

Thanks to @gracekelly for the styling tip - went with the black Seoul jacket over a Karl black sleeveless top with the white robot tonight


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks to @gracekelly for the styling tip - went with the black Seoul jacket over a Karl black sleeveless top with the white robot tonight
> View attachment 4218760
> 
> View attachment 4218761


Wow!  Just beautiful!  Happy to help


----------



## nicole0612

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks to @gracekelly for the styling tip - went with the black Seoul jacket over a Karl black sleeveless top with the white robot tonight
> View attachment 4218760
> 
> View attachment 4218761



This was the perfect choice. You look so chic.
You have inspired me with this look, sadly I’ve never worn my white robot skirt because I just couldn’t find the right look trying to pair it with lighter jackets. I love it with the black Seoul jacket and black M/L and have to admit that I will be try this pairing myself.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love this look !! There’s a white robot skirt on the real real for a great price. Sadly for me it’s a 36. 
You look great 

Nicole wear the skirt !  love it w the black Seoul


----------



## smileygirl

Decided to wear this for the first time in a few years.  Like a short sleeves jacket!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Decided to wear this for the first time in a few years.  Like a short sleeves jacket!
> 
> View attachment 4219078



This is so pretty!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Love this look !! There’s a white robot skirt on the real real for a great price. Sadly for me it’s a 36.
> You look great
> 
> Nicole wear the skirt !  love it w the black Seoul



Right, I think the waist fits me but I have a tummy and I think it might show as it is a white color. I put it in my shopping cart but I am hesitating to commit.


----------



## birkinmary

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks to @gracekelly for the styling tip - went with the black Seoul jacket over a Karl black sleeveless top with the white robot tonight
> View attachment 4218760
> 
> View attachment 4218761



Very pretty, I love the look!


----------



## birkinmary

Airlines 16P jacket,  Hamburgo dress and Kelly 25 Sellier Blue Brighton​


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4219125
> 
> 
> Airlines 16P jacket,  Hamburgo dress and Kelly 25 Sellier Blue Brighton​


Beautiful and glamorous as always!  I love this version of the airline jacket


----------



## EmileH

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4219125
> 
> 
> Airlines 16P jacket,  Hamburgo dress and Kelly 25 Sellier Blue Brighton​



Perfection, that is absolutely the best version of the jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love that jacket and looks great w the dress !!


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Thanks to @gracekelly for the styling tip - went with the black Seoul jacket over a Karl black sleeveless top with the white robot tonight
> View attachment 4218760
> 
> View attachment 4218761


You look gorgeous! I love this combo on you.


----------



## Genie27

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4219125
> 
> 
> Airlines 16P jacket,  Hamburgo dress and Kelly 25 Sellier Blue Brighton​


Lovely!! You have a fantastic collection of C and H!


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> Beautiful and glamorous as always!  I love this version of the airline jacket


Thank you Grace, I totally agree it’s the best version, it always makes me feel instantly well dressed regardless what I wear with it.



EmileH said:


> Perfection, that is absolutely the best version of the jacket.



Thanks EmileH, ITA with you it’s the best version together with the navy one that I recall you have modeled so perfectly.



pigleto972001 said:


> Love that jacket and looks great w the dress !!


Thank you Pigleto, it does! I reckon it’ll make a pretty fall outfit once the weather demands opaque tights and boots, I’m quite confident the Hamburgo dress is going to be a great staple.



Genie27 said:


> Lovely!! You have a fantastic collection of C and H!



Thank you Genie, you’re very kind.


----------



## gracekelly

@birkinmary  I have the all navy version of the jacket and I don't think that my local stores ever had yours.  The tweed on your jacket is outstanding!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I tried it three times in the navy version and turned it down even on sale. I doubt I would have if they had that tweed. [emoji173]️ 

Yes the Hamburg dress is going to take you places ! Perfect w tights and a jacket in fall/winter.


----------



## ailoveresale

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4219125
> 
> 
> Airlines 16P jacket,  Hamburgo dress and Kelly 25 Sellier Blue Brighton​



Such a gorgeous combination!



Genie27 said:


> You look gorgeous! I love this combo on you.



Thank you!


----------



## Genie27

Wearing the Byzance again - what do you all think of the shoulders? I am wearing a sleeveless top here, but even with a top with sleeves, I feel they’re a bit big in the shoulder or upper back. Is it worth altering? I feel like the 44 shoulders are usually too wide for me, but it fits comfortably everywhere else. 42 shoulders are better but the rest of the jacket usually feels snug.


----------



## pigleto972001

Maybe a teeny touch big. Could have it taken in the middle to tighten them up ? Great jacket [emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

You look great Genie but it dies look like the shoulder as a bit big


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie, agree that the shoulder can be softened a bit


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Wearing the Byzance again - what do you all think of the shoulders? I am wearing a sleeveless top here, but even with a top with sleeves, I feel they’re a bit big in the shoulder or upper back. Is it worth altering? I feel like the 44 shoulders are usually too wide for me, but it fits comfortably everywhere else. 42 shoulders are better but the rest of the jacket usually feels snug.


I think it is too big on you.  The shoulders should be made smaller and/or have it taken in at the neck which will raise the shoulders up a bit.  I am surprised that you say it feels snug because it actually looks like it needs to be tapered.  Perhaps what it needs is for the armholes to be dropped a little.  If that was done, then you could taper the sides a little for a more fitted look.


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> I think it is too big on you.  The shoulders should be made smaller and/or have it taken in at the neck which will raise the shoulders up a bit.  I am surprised that you say it feels snug because it actually looks like it needs to be tapered.  Perhaps what it needs is for the armholes to be dropped a little.  If that was done, then you could taper the sides a little for a more fitted look.


Oh I didn’t mean *this* particular one is snug. It’s a 44 and is loose all over. I’m finding it oversized mainly in the shoulder and upper back. 

I will take it to C seamstress for alterations since it’s unanimous agreement here that it’s too wide. Thank you all for the input! I will also see if they can Hourglass it a bit more as well while they are taking it in.


----------



## Genie27

Ok so I dropped off the Byzance and my Versailles jackets to alterations. The seamstress pinned the shoulders across the top (I wish I’d taken pictures). So it moves the shoulder seam closer by a 1/3” on each side. She also pinned the upper back/centre seam by the same so that it would fit the curve of my back better.

I’ve never altered anything at the shoulder before, so I’m a bit nervous at that is half my collection of jackets right there.

Any reassurance or experience for this alteration?


----------



## birkinmary

Genie27 said:


> Wearing the Byzance again - what do you all think of the shoulders? I am wearing a sleeveless top here, but even with a top with sleeves, I feel they’re a bit big in the shoulder or upper back. Is it worth altering? I feel like the 44 shoulders are usually too wide for me, but it fits comfortably everywhere else. 42 shoulders are better but the rest of the jacket usually feels snug.



ITA with the rest, the shoulders would look better if you had them altered a little. The Byzance items had all those fabulous details!


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> Ok so I dropped off the Byzance and my Versailles jackets to alterations. The seamstress pinned the shoulders across the top (I wish I’d taken pictures). So it moves the shoulder seam closer by a 1/3” on each side. She also pinned the upper back/centre seam by the same so that it would fit the curve of my back better.
> 
> I’ve never altered anything at the shoulder before, so I’m a bit nervous at that is half my collection of jackets right there.
> 
> Any reassurance or experience for this alteration?


It will be fine.  I have had this done many times and have one pinned the same way right now ready for the work to be done at the store.  Sometimes you have to pin and take in a little at the back of the armhole.  See how it fits after she is done.

I have had sleeves removed for shoulder work as well.  I think that would give you a heart attack so don't go there.


----------



## pigleto972001

I had my Paris and Rome gold jacket done that way and it really helped the shoulders. I think you’ll really like the results


----------



## Genie27

She pinned both of them along the blue line in this pic. 

@gracekelly is this the alteration that requires removing the sleeve? (Do I wanna know?)

There’s not much else to take in at the back so this is the only place to take in shoulders. We aren’t narrowing the sleeves or the armholes as I don’t like to be too constricted there. The Versailles sleeve was narrowed in the first alteration.


----------



## Genie27

birkinmary said:


> ITA with the rest, the shoulders would look better if you had them altered a little. The Byzance items had all those fabulous details!


I posted this pic on my Instagram- closeup of the byzance button, trim and fabric, along with the braid/pearls from my cardigan


----------



## Suncatcher

Genie, rest assured, the Chanel seamstresses are really great at what they do.  I have done minor and significant alterations on Chanel purchases, all to wonderful results.  A perfectly fitted Chanel jacket feels so divine and will elevate your entire look.  On the other hand, a poorly fitted Chanel jacket is, at the end of a day, a poorly fitted jacket.


----------



## Handbag1234

ladysarah said:


> I haven’t actually found a good photo of the jacket, it was navy similar to the coveted Seoul cardi style, bracelet sleeves. The price was £2500


I’d be interested to hear more about this jacket too!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsJDS said:


> Genie, rest assured, the Chanel seamstresses are really great at what they do.  I have done minor and significant alterations on Chanel purchases, all to wonderful results.  A perfectly fitted Chanel jacket feels so divine and will elevate your entire look.  On the other hand, a poorly fitted Chanel jacket is, at the end of a day, a poorly fitted jacket.


So true.


----------



## EmileH

Genie it will be fine. Do not attempt this with your neighborhood tailor but the chanel tailors know how to do this and it will be perfect


----------



## pigleto972001

Size 46 and excellent condition


----------



## ladysarah

Handbag1234 said:


> I’d be interested to hear more about this jacket too!


I cannot find the exact photo, but borrowing from the Telegraph. It was similar but with bracelet sleeves. Very clean, minimal design, like the Seoul unlined.


----------



## birkinmary

Genie27 said:


> I posted this pic on my Instagram- closeup of the byzance button, trim and fabric, along with the braid/pearls from my cardigan



Love those details, it’s amazing and it’ll  fit you great! I can’t wait to see it once it’s done.


----------



## Handbag1234

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4222160
> 
> I cannot find the exact photo, but borrowing from the Telegraph. It was similar but with bracelet sleeves. Very clean, minimal design, like the Seoul unlined.


I saw this picture, but thought it can’t be the one you referred to. The Seoul jacket didn’t suit me though,  but I’ll keep an eye for the one you described and hope it’s a good fit!  Thank you for mentioning it. Really fits the bill of what I’ve been searching for!


----------



## Genie27

Thank you all for putting my mind at ease about the alterations. It’s going to be over a month before I get them back as they have a backlog, so the positive feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## Freckles1

Just bought these jackets off of The Real Real. Very excited. I will post photos once I receive them. I believe I will have to get the sleeves altered. I always do.


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4225122
> 
> Just bought these jackets off of The Real Real. Very excited. I will post photos once I receive them. I believe I will have to get the sleeves altered. I always do.


Looking forward to your modeling pix Freckles!


----------



## Nancy Wong

There is one pink Seoul jacket in size 38 selling on Real Real.


----------



## Nancy Wong

I bought mine from RealReal at about $2000 a few months ago.


----------



## Tykhe

Nancy Wong said:


> I bought mine from RealReal at about $2000 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232678


Love that jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the jacket and the smile. Did the robot skirt work for you Nancy ? I found mine still at retail on sale


----------



## birkinmary

Nancy Wong said:


> I bought mine from RealReal at about $2000 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232678




Sooo pretty!


----------



## birkinmary

Airlines jacket again, with J Brand navy velvet jeans and Golden Goose sneakers, blue Brighton Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


----------



## pigleto972001

I still can’t believe you are a grandmother. You look very young !  I really like your jacket.


----------



## gracekelly

Nancy Wong said:


> I bought mine from RealReal at about $2000 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232678


Love the whole look Nancy!  Pink shoes


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4233081
> 
> 
> Airlines jacket again, with J Brand navy velvet jeans and Golden Goose sneakers, blue Brighton Kelly 25. Happy weekend!


Great look!  Navy velvet jean is such a cool idea!


----------



## Nancy Wong

pigleto972001 said:


> Love the jacket and the smile. Did the robot skirt work for you Nancy ? I found mine still at retail on sale



No I didn’t buy it. I gained weight and I think 38 might fit me better. Will wait for another one. Thanks for sharing info!


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4233081
> 
> 
> Airlines jacket again, with J Brand navy velvet jeans and Golden Goose sneakers, blue Brighton Kelly 25. Happy weekend!



Effortless elegance. You look wonderful.


----------



## pigleto972001

Nancy Wong said:


> No I didn’t buy it. I gained weight and I think 38 might fit me better. Will wait for another one. Thanks for sharing info!



Yes it runs small on me. I got a 40 and it’s a bit snug sigh. The black one fit a bit looser on me. Hope you find one !


----------



## ailoveresale

Battling insomnia tonight so thought I’d post some of my recent outfit photos...

Greece Cruise ecru jacket with Vince tee and Uniqlo pants 



Seoul LBJ with Karl tee - wore this with rag & bone black denim raw edge boyfriend jeans



Brasserie LBJ with Akris top and theory pants for work, and my dog wondering what I’m doing 



Spring 2015 beige jacket with AG olive jeans



So glad the weather is cooling down enough to wear jackets!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Went into the boutique today and fell in love with the green tweed jacket from fall/winter, look #7. It’s a shorter length so I’m not sure. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## pigleto972001

The one w the matching skirt ? I tried them both. The jacket is a bit short and was swingy on me. It was a gorgeous tweed 




Loved that it’s lined w the camellia silk in brown


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> The one w the matching skirt ? I tried them both. The jacket is a bit short and was swingy on me. It was a gorgeous tweed
> 
> View attachment 4238153
> 
> 
> Loved that it’s lined w the camellia silk in brown



Yes, I saw in the other thread. The tweed on it is phenomenal and was calling my name. It was a bit swingy on me, too. The shape is definitely limiting, though I see it looking awesome over either a dress or slim pants/leggings - and those two things are about 95% of what I wear. Has anyone bought it?


----------



## argcdg

I can’t believe it - this jacket popped up on TRR in my size, with tags, and I have the matching skirt! So excited. Hope it fits!


----------



## pigleto972001

Yahoo!!!!! That’s a good score !

BBC I don’t know if anyone here got it. If you love it and it rings your bell ... is worth it I thought it was cute but it was too much for me. I think it would look so cute styled as you said. 

I think an Astro hoodie popped up on real real. It’s a great piece. I wear it all the time. It runs a size or two large. I think it was a 34...


----------



## argcdg

Question: do you guys automatically dry clean any jacket you buy on the secondary market?  What if it has tags?  Thanks!


----------



## smileygirl

Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!
> View attachment 4240282



This outfit is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Mrs.Z

smileygirl said:


> Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!
> View attachment 4240282



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Genie27

smileygirl said:


> Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!
> View attachment 4240282


Stunning! I love how these tones work together. Where is the skirt and blouse from, if you don't mind my asking? I think this is the one of the sharpest real life outfits I've seen with this jacket. Most of the ones I recall were editorial or Instagram, not always realistic for a day of work.

I have to say, since I rarely see Chanel RTW worn around my neighbourhood, this thread and the other C RTW thread is what first opened my eyes to real-life wearable pieces, and how to wear them. I would never have even considered C for my lifestyle otherwise. And this week I wore C dresses and jackets every day. (OK, the same 2 jackets as outerwear over 5 days, but still...)


----------



## smileygirl

EmileH said:


> This outfit is absolutely stunning.





Mrs.Z said:


> Absolutely beautiful!





Genie27 said:


> Stunning! I love how these tones work together. Where is the skirt and blouse from, if you don't mind my asking? I think this is the one of the sharpest real life outfits I've seen with this jacket. Most of the ones I recall were editorial or Instagram, not always realistic for a day of work.
> 
> I have to say, since I rarely see Chanel RTW worn around my neighbourhood, this thread and the other C RTW thread is what first opened my eyes to real-life wearable pieces, and how to wear them. I would never have even considered C for my lifestyle otherwise. And this week I wore C dresses and jackets every day. (OK, the same 2 jackets as outerwear over 5 days, but still...)



Thanks xx!
This is my favourite set with this jacket.  Shirt is prada and skirt is Giambattista.  Pearls Mikimoto.  To be honest, I haven't found this jacket the easiest To style and I am trying hard to find to find ways to style it.


----------



## pigleto972001

It looks
Wonderful w the outfit. Well done  did you get the matching skirt ?

Saw the black one on the real real recently.


----------



## gracekelly

smileygirl said:


> Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!
> View attachment 4240282


Looks wonderful! I love real life pictures and am so sick of the carefully curated blogger pix.


----------



## nicole0612

smileygirl said:


> Finally weather allows me to wear jackets!
> View attachment 4240282



This is lovely. Very elegant outfit. It’s very nice to see this jacket not styled with jeans or pants.


----------



## dooneybaby

Nancy Wong said:


> I bought mine from RealReal at about $2000 a few months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232678


Gorgeous! The soft pink is to die for!


----------



## dooneybaby

Genie27 said:


> She pinned both of them along the blue line in this pic.
> 
> @gracekelly is this the alteration that requires removing the sleeve? (Do I wanna know?)
> 
> There’s not much else to take in at the back so this is the only place to take in shoulders. We aren’t narrowing the sleeves or the armholes as I don’t like to be too constricted there. The Versailles sleeve was narrowed in the first alteration.


I would love to see the finished product. Please post!


----------



## pigleto972001

One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248434


Stunning!!!


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248434


Great look!


----------



## birkinmary

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248434




I so love this look! I could wear everything from head to toe, perfect!!!!


----------



## birkinmary

After admiring the Cruise pinks, I felt tempted to wear my only pink jacket, luckily, the weather is so changeable that I was able to wear it today even if I had already put it away in the closet. The GM is Sangles in Zigzag. Happy weekend.


----------



## gracekelly

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4248553
> 
> 
> After admiring the Cruise pinks, I felt tempted to wear my only pink jacket, luckily, the weather is so changeable that I was able to wear it today even if I had already put it away in the closet. The GM is Sangles in Zigzag. Happy weekend.


Beautiful as always!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248434



Forever classic.


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4248553
> 
> 
> After admiring the Cruise pinks, I felt tempted to wear my only pink jacket, luckily, the weather is so changeable that I was able to wear it today even if I had already put it away in the closet. The GM is Sangles in Zigzag. Happy weekend.



You look so nice birkinmary. I am always attracted to buying pink shaded jackets, but then I have such trouble actually wearing them outside of summer colors. I like how you wore yours with jeans. I don’t really have jeans unfortunately, but I’ve also had success pairing with navy. Do you have any other go-to shades for pairing your pink jackets? Maybe olive green?


----------



## pigleto972001

Salzburg


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> You look so nice birkinmary. I am always attracted to buying pink shaded jackets, but then I have such trouble actually wearing them outside of summer colors. I like how you wore yours with jeans. I don’t really have jeans unfortunately, but I’ve also had success pairing with navy. Do you have any other go-to shades for pairing your pink jackets? Maybe olive green?


I like to pair pink with winter white/ivory or gray.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> I like to pair pink with winter white/ivory or gray.



To avoid noticeable dirty water marks on my pant legs I have to reserve light colored pants for the summer months because most days it at least threatens to rain. Gray could be a very good option though. So far I have been sticking with navy since black can be a bit harsh with pink, but grey would be a nice softer look.


----------



## nicole0612

I am really inspired by the fall looks posted here and in the RTW thread of long cardigans worn as outerwear. Almost 2 years later, I am still really regretting and longing for the long SS17 unlined jacket that I didn’t buy. Maybe I can achieve the same look with a chunky cardigan jacket.


----------



## birkinmary

nicole0612 said:


> You look so nice birkinmary. I am always attracted to buying pink shaded jackets, but then I have such trouble actually wearing them outside of summer colors. I like how you wore yours with jeans. I don’t really have jeans unfortunately, but I’ve also had success pairing with navy. Do you have any other go-to shades for pairing your pink jackets? Maybe olive green?



Thank you dear. IMO, pink is versatile if you break the rules and go for alternative combinations. Of course it looks great with navy, cream and white but it’s also amazing with gray, camel and army green. I don’t like it with black though. I’ll post some pics with other colors for you.


----------



## birkinmary

pigleto972001 said:


> Salzburg
> View attachment 4248882


Such a classic! Looking for a Salzburg myself


----------



## birkinmary

gracekelly said:


> I like to pair pink with winter white/ivory or gray.



Thank you Grace. Gray is beautiful with pink for AW, it also works well with camel and taupe. Actually, with the right shawl or scarf you can wear pink with lots of colors.


----------



## pigleto972001

Neimans still has them for full price I believe. Better shot with better lighting


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> Thank you dear. IMO, pink is versatile if you break the rules and go for alternative combinations. Of course it looks great with navy, cream and white but it’s also amazing with gray, camel and army green. I don’t like it with black though. I’ll post some pics with other colors for you.



Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Neimans still has them for full price I believe. Better shot with better lighting
> 
> View attachment 4249669



Gorgeous. So glad you added this one to your collection.


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> Neimans still has them for full price I believe. Better shot with better lighting
> 
> View attachment 4249669


This total look is just perfect.


----------



## 911snowball

P, you look fantastic in this outfit.  The Salzburg, skirt and shoes - perfection together!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thank you guys !

Saw this in a magazine. Didn’t recognize the tweed.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you guys !
> 
> Saw this in a magazine. Didn’t recognize the tweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251056


Fuzz Alert!


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Thank you guys !
> 
> Saw this in a magazine. Didn’t recognize the tweed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251056



This is not fashion. This is what I look like when I come in the house when I have gone for a run after work, sans fanny pack. A Chanel jacket thrown back on over my running gear and sneakers. I usually don’t layer my skirt on top as well, though apparently I should


----------



## Genie27

nicole0612 said:


> This is not fashion. This is what I look like when I come in the house when I have gone for a run after work, sans fanny pack. A Chanel jacket thrown back on over my running gear and sneakers. I usually don’t layer my skirt on top as well, though apparently I should


I guess this is what the fashionable young Instagrammer will wear when they wanna pretend they went rambling. C ad agency just beat them to it.

Sorry, just noticed it was editorial. Still...


----------



## pigleto972001

He he the leggings ! I love the tweed. Coat 7400. Skirt was around 5500. Yikes !


----------



## miss argile

nicole0612 said:


> This is not fashion. This is what I look like when I come in the house when I have gone for a run after work, sans fanny pack. A Chanel jacket thrown back on over my running gear and sneakers. I usually don’t layer my skirt on top as well, though apparently I should


Hahahahhahahah just love this, so true


----------



## miss argile

pigleto972001 said:


> He he the leggings ! I love the tweed. Coat 7400. Skirt was around 5500. Yikes !


 I wonder with stock mkt dropping, will Chanel revert back to more sensible pricing????

I like this tweed too... 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## gracekelly

Yikes ladies!  Considering the numerous posts about the fuzz factor of the Paris-Rome black jacket, I would run from this one even if it was at a bargain price.


----------



## birkinmary

nicole0612 said:


> This is not fashion. This is what I look like when I come in the house when I have gone for a run after work, sans fanny pack. A Chanel jacket thrown back on over my running gear and sneakers. I usually don’t layer my skirt on top as well, though apparently I should



 ITA with you, not to miss the hat...


----------



## nicole0612

birkinmary said:


> ITA with you, not to miss the hat...



The furry plaid cowboy hat! Good grief [emoji16]


----------



## baghag21

pigleto972001 said:


> Neimans still has them for full price I believe. Better shot with better lighting
> 
> View attachment 4249669



What a beautifully simple and elegant outfit. So happy this jacket is in your Chanel jacket family.


----------



## baghag21

This Airlines jacket is one of my most worn jackets, when I travel.  Here is one of those travel outfits at an airport Chanel store trying on the Gabrielle bag, which seems to be perfect with the outfit for that edgy vibe.  Left the bag in the store, as I am still on the fence about it.


----------



## nicole0612

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 4257943
> 
> 
> This Airlines jacket is one of my most worn jackets, when I travel.  Here is one of those travel outfits at an airport Chanel store trying on the Gabrielle bag, which seems to be perfect with the outfit for that edgy vibe.  Left the bag in the store, as I am still on the fence about it.



You are so cute!
Great CW of this jacket, not seen often.


----------



## gracekelly

baghag21 said:


> View attachment 4257943
> 
> 
> This Airlines jacket is one of my most worn jackets, when I travel.  Here is one of those travel outfits at an airport Chanel store trying on the Gabrielle bag, which seems to be perfect with the outfit for that edgy vibe.  Left the bag in the store, as I am still on the fence about it.


It looks very good on you and that is not the case on most people.  The chains are sitting properly, it is just a case of whether or not you love it.  

The jacket looks great on you too.

Have to say that I am more intrigued by your jean.


----------



## baghag21

nicole0612 said:


> You are so cute!
> Great CW of this jacket, not seen often.





gracekelly said:


> It looks very good on you and that is not the case on most people.  The chains are sitting properly, it is just a case of whether or not you love it.
> 
> The jacket looks great on you too.
> 
> Have to say that I am more intrigued by your jean.



nicole0612 ... thanks!  The blue undertones of the jacket makes it so easy for my wardrobe.

gracekelly ... thanks!  The jeans are Bassike, which I purchased from NAP last year.  They are very comfortable and sufficiently thick for winter (a fact which I was not aware of till they arrived) and perfect ankle length for all of my 160cm.  Love drop crotch / Alibaba / MC Hammer pants!


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my Hamburg dress today with my brasserie LBJ


----------



## Tykhe

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Hamburg dress today with my brasserie LBJ
> View attachment 4259710


Love this dress so much!!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Hamburg dress today with my brasserie LBJ
> View attachment 4259710


So pretty and chic!


----------



## pigleto972001

Outfit looks awesome !! Love the dress


----------



## ailoveresale

Tykhe said:


> Love this dress so much!!!!!





gracekelly said:


> So pretty and chic!





pigleto972001 said:


> Outfit looks awesome !! Love the dress



Thank you ladies! [emoji847]


----------



## gracekelly

Out for Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Mrs.Z

Classic and lovely Gracekelly, since I have sworn off cooking forever I will be sporting head to toe Chanel next Thanksgiving!


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Classic and lovely Gracekelly, since I have sworn off cooking forever I will be sporting head to toe Chanel next Thanksgiving!


Thank you Mrs. Z!  I say that every time I make the big dinner and then relent after a hiatus.  Absolutely wear the Chanel, just not in the kitchen!


----------



## pigleto972001

I tried the beautiful green jacket ! It’s soooooo soft. But too short. I looked like a doofus in it haha. I love the beads w the little CCs.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Ha!  You don’t look like a doofus....but the cropped look is tough.  I saw it in person and it’s beautiful but way too short, I could never do it so I didn’t try it.  I also had to pass on the cruise sweater with the rainbow CC as that barely covered my belly button.  I got the one with the diagonal rainbow instead since it was longer.


----------



## pigleto972001

And on the other side of the spectrum I tried the bright pink jacket. It is bright and kind of day glo. I really liked the fit however


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> And on the other side of the spectrum I tried the bright pink jacket. It is bright and kind of day glo. I really liked the fit however



Really cute and fun!  Love this one.


----------



## periogirl28

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the beautiful green jacket ! It’s soooooo soft. But too short. I looked like a doofus in it haha. I love the beads w the little CCs.


Agree that cropped jackets are more challenging but I actually think wearing it with a long top is very cool. Do you prefer the Cruise one a lot more?


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the beautiful green jacket ! It’s soooooo soft. But too short. I looked like a doofus in it haha. I love the beads w the little CCs.



My light blue 2015 jacket is a similar shape although mine is not quite as fitted which I think helps. This shape works best with skirts and dresses. If you want to wear a long top and pants keep the top and pants the same color. For instance I wear a navy top and pants. Or at least a darker top like navy with white jeans. The lighter top highlights the midsection which even in a slender person looks odd.

You also could of course try high waisted wider leg trousers and a blouse tucked in.


----------



## pigleto972001

The tweed was beautiful...so soft. It was too cropped and the shoulders were wide. I like the advice of the matching darker top. It would be pretty w high waisted pants or the lovely printed black fall skirt w the leaves 

Periogirl, neither jacket spoke to me which is ok  the long pink coat was more orange than pink to me. I felt like a walking highlighter lol. I think it doesn’t work w my coloring. I haven’t seen the cropped cruise jackets yet or the longer pink one. I’m still plotting to get the Hamburg peplum cardi in the same color as your classic piece one of these days


----------



## smileygirl

I 


pigleto972001 said:


> I tried the beautiful green jacket ! It’s soooooo soft. But too short. I looked like a doofus in it haha. I love the beads w the little CCs.


I bought this and think it looks great on you!  I agree though that it is easier to carry off with highwaisted skirts or pants or dresses


----------



## pigleto972001

https://www.therealreal.com/product...-2018-paris-hamburg-tweed-jacket-w-slash-tags

Hamburg jacket


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...-2018-paris-hamburg-tweed-jacket-w-slash-tags
> 
> Hamburg jacket


Somebody made that bigger or it's not a 42.  Has measurements more like a 46


----------



## may3545

Wearing a tweed from a few years ago. Finally cool enough in Cali!


----------



## may3545

Another classic Chanel blazer from over a decade ago. This was taken two weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs.Z

may3545 said:


> View attachment 4268290
> 
> Another classic Chanel blazer from over a decade ago. This was taken two weeks ago.



So lovely, both are timeless, I hope to be wearing my Chanel for years and years!


----------



## nicole0612

may3545 said:


> View attachment 4268289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing a tweed from a few years ago. Finally cool enough in Cali!



This looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## gracekelly

Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up


----------



## kipp

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4268570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up



Looks awesome on you!  YAY!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4268570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up



Grace, it’s lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks kipp, jdckat and nicole!  Kipp’s tweed close up picture did me in lol!


----------



## pigleto972001

I really like it on you !!


----------



## 911snowball

GK, FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## gracekelly

911snowball said:


> GK, FABULOUS!!!!


Thanks!  Gave up on that Fall jacket.  Lost the love for it lol!


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4268570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up



Looks great, loving this jacket!


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4268570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up


This looks amazing on you!! Go for it!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4268570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to @kipp for posting her jacket pictures. I went looking for it and was happy to discover that it had just come in at my local NM. Turns out the dark thread is navy and the buttons have a denim color enamel as well. The underside of the collar is lined with denim so it had a lot of body to stand up



Really nice jacket. Didn’t notice the denim underside. Congrats!


----------



## chanel76

Finally had the rare chance to wear the navy Salzburg jacket. It’s generally too thick to wear under another coat, but not warm enough to wear on its own in the dead of winter.


----------



## pinkorchid20

chanel76 said:


> Finally had the rare chance to wear the navy Salzburg jacket. It’s generally too thick to wear under another coat, but not warm enough to wear on its own in the dead of winter.
> View attachment 4296681


Lovely! Pairs so well with the beautiful bag. Did you keep it on all the time when staying inside?


----------



## nicole0612

chanel76 said:


> Finally had the rare chance to wear the navy Salzburg jacket. It’s generally too thick to wear under another coat, but not warm enough to wear on its own in the dead of winter.
> View attachment 4296681



It looks so beautiful. Hopefully you will have more chances to wear it as we transition into Spring.


----------



## SouthTampa

Happy New Year to you all!   I follow this subcategory religiously even though I have only a few items of Chanel RTW.
Hoping to have some suggestions from this stylist group as to how best to pair this jacket.   It has been hanging
in my closet unused for years.   I did not purchase new, but it is new with tags.   It is quite a heavy jacket.   I live in Florida so .... 

One of my New Years Resolutions is to make full use of what I have.   I have a tendency not to use my “best”
things, saving them for what, I do not know.

Any suggestions would be so very appreciated.


----------



## kpai

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 4296926
> View attachment 4296925
> View attachment 4296924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!   I follow this subcategory religiously even though I have only a few items of Chanel RTW.
> Hoping to have some suggestions from this stylist group as to how best to pair this jacket.   It has been hanging
> in my closet unused for years.   I did not purchase new, but it is new with tags.   It is quite a heavy jacket.   I live in Florida so ....
> 
> One of my New Years Resolutions is to make full use of what I have.   I have a tendency not to use my “best”
> things, saving them for what, I do not know.
> 
> Any suggestions would be so very appreciated.


What a gorgeous jacket!  I can't believe the price tag.   My all time favourite look for Chanel jackets is just plain white t-shirt  and jeans.


----------



## kipp

kpai said:


> What a gorgeous jacket!  I can't believe the price tag.   My all time favourite look for Chanel jackets is just plain white t-shirt  and jeans.


Agree that jeans with a Chanel jacket is almost always a great look!


----------



## Mrs.Z

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 4296926
> View attachment 4296925
> View attachment 4296924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!   I follow this subcategory religiously even though I have only a few items of Chanel RTW.
> Hoping to have some suggestions from this stylist group as to how best to pair this jacket.   It has been hanging
> in my closet unused for years.   I did not purchase new, but it is new with tags.   It is quite a heavy jacket.   I live in Florida so ....
> 
> One of my New Years Resolutions is to make full use of what I have.   I have a tendency not to use my “best”
> things, saving them for what, I do not know.
> 
> Any suggestions would be so very appreciated.



Agree that jeans are always a great look.  My go to is black skinny pants or navy with heels and a camisole or silky tank, I have lots of camis from Vince and Lafayette 148.  

If it’s not that cold out drape it over your shoulders and take it off at dinner.  

Life is too short not to wear your best all the time!


----------



## ailoveresale

SouthTampa said:


> View attachment 4296926
> View attachment 4296925
> View attachment 4296924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!   I follow this subcategory religiously even though I have only a few items of Chanel RTW.
> Hoping to have some suggestions from this stylist group as to how best to pair this jacket.   It has been hanging
> in my closet unused for years.   I did not purchase new, but it is new with tags.   It is quite a heavy jacket.   I live in Florida so ....
> 
> One of my New Years Resolutions is to make full use of what I have.   I have a tendency not to use my “best”
> things, saving them for what, I do not know.
> 
> Any suggestions would be so very appreciated.



Definitely use what you have, life is too short to leave beautiful clothes in the closet!

Jeans and a white shirt is my staple too. You could also do a navy or black shirt or silky cami. This would also go well draped over the shoulders with a navy dress. Try also black pants and black shirt with the jacket being the statement piece on top. It will probably also go with tan or khaki pants as well as white jeans. Lots of options for this jacket! Show us the end result when you wear it!


----------



## kipp

@SouthTampa, for going out for dinners, concerts, opera, etc. I also wear my Chanel jackets over a simple black or navy sleeveless sheath dress with heels and nice jewelry.  This styling works really well for travel, too---so I get a lot more wear with the same jacket for daytime and night.  In general, I find that the more I wear my jackets, the more versatile I find they are.     Enjoy your beautiful one!


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats on a lovely jacket. Oddly I never wear jeans so don't do the Chanel jacket+ jean look well. I tend to wear mine with tailored shorts to the knee and a simple top for casual. It would also go well over a sheath dress, a A line dress or with a swing skirt. A very street look is rolled up Chinos with sneakers. Wide- legged pants, Espadrilles wedges and a straw hat is St Tropez chic. For a formal occasion a coordinating but not matching skirt and the classic two -tone pumps would be so ladylike. Please post your outfits when you do wear it, we can all share ideas here.


----------



## chanel76

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely! Pairs so well with the beautiful bag. Did you keep it on all the time when staying inside?


Only in the train. The heating is usually too warm indoors in the department stores and worse in the restaurants. I guess it’s a jacket that works better in late autumn or early spring.


----------



## ms piggy

Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619


Time to search for my palazzo pants. This is very refreshing!


----------



## pinkorchid20

chanel76 said:


> Only in the train. The heating is usually too warm indoors in the department stores and worse in the restaurants. I guess it’s a jacket that works better in late autumn or early spring.


That is what I thought. Been noting it often enough on the RTW thread but I just cannot do thick jackets indoor anymore. I really adore the Salzburg on everyone but would not know where to wear it.


----------



## doloresmia

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619



You look so awesome! Love this outfit....


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the cardi on you miss piggy ! Yes I see it as a jacket too.


----------



## baghag21

Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.


----------



## EmileH

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



If the piece still speaks to you especially after the frenzy of the season has passed it’s a good purchase for you. Clearly it still speaks to you. You should go for it.


----------



## luckylove

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



I agree with you.. this jacket is a very special piece! My SA had ordered it for me, but sadly, the proportions were not flattering on me. I have seen this piece look amazing on others, though! If it fits you well and budget permits, definitely consider buying it! The colors are wonderful, imho.


----------



## EmileH

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619



This is just a perfect look.


----------



## pinkorchid20

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.


Agree with @EmileH - if you still love it despite it being “past season“ and know you would get lots of use out of it, definitely consider purchasing. You might end up hunting for it on resale sites when you missed your chance. 
Personally, I missed it due to its price but still hoped I could get one during sale (of course no chance). I often regret not just ignoring the price tag and getting it when I had the opportunity. It is special yet classy and I personally adore the fringe but most important is how you would incorporate it in your wardrobe.


----------



## TankerToad

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619



Hello Beauty !


----------



## TankerToad

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



Grab it if your budget allows!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



Just commented on this jacket in the sale thread, it’s a special piece and that was a special collection ....buy it!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the fringe jacket as well. The tweed is special 
I watched it on the real real recently. If you can nab it !


----------



## kipp

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



I have this jacket and love it. It is so special and always feels amazing to wear it.  Having said that, I had found it on mega sale last winter which really helped, but the size wasn’t perfect—especially the shoulders were a bit off on me—-so I had the fabulous Mandy at Selfridges London fix everything (and alterations are free there!).  I’d say go for it if you can justify it and think you will wear it.  It easily can be dressed  down or go very formal if necessary.


----------



## kipp

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619



Fabulous!


----------



## Suncatcher

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619


This is such a fabulous look. You wear it so well. Two thumbs up!


----------



## chaneljewel

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.


Always liked this jacket but when I decided I liked it enough to purchase, my size was gone.  It’s so unique in a good way.


----------



## gracekelly

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619


Love it!  This was a great look back in the 70's.   The nice thing is that the old adage that if you did it the first time, you shouldn't do it again does not hold true for this look.  I am a big fan of the this cardigan/jacket as it is such an iconic Chanel look.


----------



## smileygirl

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.


I bought this at 30 off.  I hardly wear it enough for the price of it.  However, I also do not think it is something I would want to wear all the time given it is quite special and wearing it all the time would take that away for me.  I have absolutely nothing like this and so it was an okay purchase for me at 30off.  I wear it with dark jeans and black dress/skirt.  

I don’t think it matters AT ALL that it is from a past season.  Chanel comes out with 8 collections a year and current season never lasts longer than two months anyway!!  Do you have any pictures for us to see?


----------



## ari

ms piggy said:


> Technically a cardigan but has a jacket vibe, cruise 2019, paired with high waisted palazzo jeans and sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 4297619



Absolutely love this look!


----------



## ari

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



I think this jacket is very special, it is really an iconic piece. I got is at 30 % off last sale. This sale I’ve seen it at 50%. 
It is lesage and it’s very Chanel. I was in love when it first went out and a year later I still loved it. 


It can be worn casually.


----------



## baghag21

Thanks for all the love and support for the Cosmopolite Lesage fringe jacket.  Unfortunately I did not take any mod photos when I tried it on.  To me, it seems like a forever Chanel piece.  I probably get to wear it 1-2x per year but it is so special, I guess the wearability is secondary.  Will keep you all updated, if I do grab it.


----------



## kpai

baghag21 said:


> Taking a step back in time to the Ritz Cosmopolite season with this jacket.  I thought it was a very special piece when it first came out.  There was only one piece at my local store then which was one size above and it did not look good on me.  Recently I found my size and I am seriously considering it despite its still fairly high price and from a past season.  Would love to hear your thoughts.  I think some ladies here have the jacket.



It's a beautiful jacket, but I think if you are thinking so hard over it, it's not really calling to you.  The jacket is on 50% off in the UK and I still see quite a few floating around the boutique which is very surprising.  I like this jacket worn open, when it's closed, I find the fringes a bit too fussy around the waist area (IMO), plus you need to be careful when zipping up and not get the fringes caught.  I almost did that when trying this jacket.   good luck deciding.


----------



## Rhl2987

ari said:


> I think this jacket is very special, it is really an iconic piece. I got is at 30 % off last sale. This sale I’ve seen it at 50%.
> It is lesage and it’s very Chanel. I was in love when it first went out and a year later I still loved it.
> View attachment 4298373
> 
> It can be worn casually.



You wear this beautifully. Gorgeous!


----------



## Rhl2987

pigleto972001 said:


> One of my faves ! Glad I grabbed this one a year later ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248434


This is gorgeous on you and so classic! I saw one on VC and I’m very tempted. Is the fit true to size? I love it!


----------



## Rhl2987

birkinmary said:


> View attachment 4233081
> 
> 
> Airlines jacket again, with J Brand navy velvet jeans and Golden Goose sneakers, blue Brighton Kelly 25. Happy weekend!



That is so beautiful on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Rhl2987 said:


> This is gorgeous on you and so classic! I saw one on VC and I’m very tempted. Is the fit true to size? I love it!


Thanks ! Yes pretty true. This is a 38. I usually wear 40 so I had this altered bigger. I love it  [emoji7]


----------



## Antonia

kipp said:


> Agree that jeans with a Chanel jacket is almost always a great look!


Ditto here!!


----------



## Rhl2987

I saw this today and absolutely love it!! I decided to order in a rust colored one that’s in the sale instead but this one is classic and a good fit for me.


----------



## 911snowball

Ari, you look stunning in the fringe jacket. I especially love the way you paired it with the  blouse. I really like the ruffle detail on the tie and on the cuffs- looks so finished peeking out from the sleeves of the jacket!


----------



## pigleto972001

Rhl2987 said:


> I saw this today and absolutely love it!! I decided to order in a rust colored one that’s in the sale instead but this one is classic and a good fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299838
> View attachment 4299839
> View attachment 4299840



It looks good on you ! I like the rust one better. Something about the tweed in the navy. I wasn’t a fan when I saw it in person. Maybe it was the lighting.


----------



## Rhl2987

pigleto972001 said:


> It looks good on you ! I like the rust one better. Something about the tweed in the navy. I wasn’t a fan when I saw it in person. Maybe it was the lighting.


This fabric was very interesting! I need to find something in this cut because it is my favorite that I’ve seen, but maybe with a more classic tweed.


----------



## pigleto972001

I believe
They usually have peacoats a lot of seasons. Recently they marked down the ground control 17B? Is it ? Or 17k? I always get confused... ivory wool peacoat. The rust one is very pretty!!!


----------



## miss argile

Rhl2987 said:


> This fabric was very interesting! I need to find something in this cut because it is my favorite that I’ve seen, but maybe with a more classic tweed.


lovely!!! glad to see you here  watch out for the slippery slope hehe.  
congrats on the sales score!!


----------



## Rhl2987

miss argile said:


> lovely!!! glad to see you here  watch out for the slippery slope hehe.
> congrats on the sales score!!


Thank you! It took me long enough but I’d have been happy if it took me a few years longer  I’m already falling down the slope looking up all sorts of preloved but newer jackets!


----------



## seasounds

First time posting here.  My pre-loved find from 2004A:


----------



## ari

Rhl2987 said:


> You wear this beautifully. Gorgeous!


Rhl thank you ! 



911snowball said:


> Ari, you look stunning in the fringe jacket. I especially love the way you paired it with the  blouse. I really like the ruffle detail on the tie and on the cuffs- looks so finished peeking out from the sleeves of the jacket!


911snowball, thank you, yes, this blouse works perfectly with the jacket. 



Rhl2987 said:


> I saw this today and absolutely love it!! I decided to order in a rust colored one that’s in the sale instead but this one is classic and a good fit for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299838
> View attachment 4299839
> View attachment 4299840



It looks great! Is this the navy jacket with the peplum at the back. I love that one as it’s very flattering.


----------



## Rhl2987

ari said:


> Rhl thank you !
> 
> 
> 911snowball, thank you, yes, this blouse works perfectly with the jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great! Is this the navy jacket with the peplum at the back. I love that one as it’s very flattering.
> View attachment 4301358


The cut seems similar but the tweed seems different. Yours seems to lay more flat. And I’m interested in the one you photographed because I don’t love the fabric of the one I tried on! Just the style.


----------



## ailoveresale

First time wearing the Salzburg today!


----------



## ari

Rhl2987 said:


> The cut seems similar but the tweed seems different. Yours seems to lay more flat. And I’m interested in the one you photographed because I don’t love the fabric of the one I tried on! Just the style.






Here it is. Yes, the fabric is flat and this is much easier to wear.


----------



## ari

ailoveresale said:


> First time wearing the Salzburg today!



This jacket is such a classic!


----------



## Rhl2987

ari said:


> View attachment 4302279
> View attachment 4302280
> 
> Here it is. Yes, the fabric is flat and this is much easier to wear.


Did you get this one? It's the best and most classic jacket I've seen in awhile, being newer to Chanel RTW! I love the fabric and the detailing on the back!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 4302279
> View attachment 4302280
> 
> Here it is. Yes, the fabric is flat and this is much easier to wear.


Looks great Ari!  Such a classic!


----------



## gracekelly

Rhl2987 said:


> Did you get this one? It's the best and most classic jacket I've seen in awhile, being newer to Chanel RTW! I love the fabric and the detailing on the back!


On the Chanel site it says it is wool crepe.  That is seasonless and so much better.


----------



## ari

Rhl2987 said:


> Did you get this one? It's the best and most classic jacket I've seen in awhile, being newer to Chanel RTW! I love the fabric and the detailing on the back!


Yes, please took it a month ago. It’s a classic blazer, it’s not typical Chanel. It’s light and easy to wear. I love that is fitted unlike the boxy cuts lately. 


gracekelly said:


> Looks great Ari!  Such a classic!





gracekelly said:


> On the Chanel site it says it is wool crepe.  That is seasonless and so much better.



Thank you Gracekelly! I’m not sure I’ll wear it with a skirt, it would have been great with the wide striped pants from this collection, but they spoiled them with the stupid cut in the back. 
BTW the fabric is perfect for your climate, very light wool! I have to wait for the spring!


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi gang, behind on the posts. Totally agree that the white jacket is amazing and the story behind it equally so periogirl !

Love the new cruise jacket on you Ari! Have missed seeing your posts [emoji173]️

Still trying to return the too big cruise sweater to chanel. It’s been a battle lol. Def makes me think twice about ordering from the stores in the future [emoji1304]


----------



## ailoveresale

seasounds said:


> First time posting here.  My pre-loved find from 2004A:
> View attachment 4300480



Looks great on you! Welcome to the thread. 



ari said:


> View attachment 4302279
> View attachment 4302280
> 
> Here it is. Yes, the fabric is flat and this is much easier to wear.



This jacket looks phenomenal on you as usual. Miss seeing your outfit posts, hope to see more!


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Yes, please took it a month ago. It’s a classic blazer, it’s not typical Chanel. It’s light and easy to wear. I love that is fitted unlike the boxy cuts lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Gracekelly! I’m not sure I’ll wear it with a skirt, it would have been great with the wide striped pants from this collection, but they spoiled them with the stupid cut in the back.
> BTW the fabric is perfect for your climate, very light wool! I have to wait for the spring!



 Plus ça change, plus c’est la même chose,  here is a jacket that is part of a suit from 2003.  Black wool crepe and the cut is almost identical.  It has the same gores in the back for a slight peplum.  Please excuse the mess lol!  It is a rainy Sat. morning here and I am lazy in sweat pants underneath the jacket.


----------



## ari

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi gang, behind on the posts. Totally agree that the white jacket is amazing and the story behind it equally so periogirl !
> 
> Love the new cruise jacket on you Ari! Have missed seeing your posts [emoji173]️
> 
> Still trying to return the too big cruise sweater to chanel. It’s been a battle lol. Def makes me think twice about ordering from the stores in the future [emoji1304]


Thank you Pigleto! Hopefully you’ll return it! 


ailoveresale said:


> Looks great on you! Welcome to the thread.
> 
> Thank you ailoveresale! It’s just a flattering cut.
> 
> This jacket looks phenomenal on you as usual. Miss seeing your outfit posts, hope to see more!





gracekelly said:


> Plus ça change, plus c’est la même chose,  here is a jacket that is part of a suit from 2003.  Black wool crepe and the cut is almost identical.  It has the same gores in the back for a slight peplum.  Please excuse the mess lol!  It is a rainy Sat. morning here and I am lazy in sweat pants underneath the jacket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4303641



c'est vrai! It’s exactly the same cut !


----------



## Antonia

My newest Chanel jacket purchased from a local consignment store last Sunday.  It was on the mannequin in the window and I immediately stripped it off and tried it on and it was a perfect fit.  It was meant to be mine, plus the price was right at $275!


----------



## Lisab68

Rhl2987 said:


> You wear this beautifully. Gorgeous!


I pop in and out of this, my very favorite, forum.  Can you ladies help with a question.  I thought that Chanel was going to stop having sales.  Are your beautiful sale finds from the department stores?


----------



## pigleto972001

Antonia that is a pretty jacket and a great price too ! Love it w your scarf 

Lisab, the department stores had sale but the chanel boutiques did not. I think it’s bc the dept stores will go lease and be owned by Chanel to align all their stores and I think they wanted to thin the inventory so they would have to buy less when they took over. 

My store still has a navy Salzburg in a 44 on sale !!


----------



## Rhl2987

I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.

http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/


----------



## kpai

Rhl2987 said:


> I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/


This is an amazing jacket. If it’s your size then grab it.  It has a bit of knit feel and not as structure but the cut fits beautifully on the body and so comfortable. I passed it up when I first tried it and kicking myself now for not getting it.


----------



## Rhl2987

kpai said:


> This is an amazing jacket. If it’s your size then grab it.  It has a bit of knit feel and not as structure but the cut fits beautifully on the body and so comfortable. I passed it up when I first tried it and kicking myself now for not getting it.


It's a size up, so I would have to have tailored once I have my baby. I like that it is longer and it does look super wearable, like I could throw it on over a t-shirt and go. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s beautiful. I tried it. It was a little on the snug side for me so a size up would work for you and then you can get it made smaller if need be. The beaded version was so amazing but 16k!


----------



## nicole0612

Rhl2987 said:


> I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/



It’s a nice jacket, more of a structured knit, but looks like a jacket (it is unlined but very thick). It fit big on me, I needed a 34 and usually wear a 36. I didn’t buy it because I didn’t like how it looked when worn open, only when closed. It flared out oddly when open for me. If memory serves, there are hooks on the front. It is very pretty when clasped up and I would buy it if it is your size. With the loopy thick knit I’m not sure how easy it is to alter.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## nicole0612

nicole0612 said:


> It’s a nice jacket, more of a structured knit, but looks like a jacket (it is unlined but very thick). It fit big on me, I needed a 34 and usually wear a 36. I didn’t buy it because I didn’t like how it looked when worn open, only when closed. It flared out oddly when open for me. If memory serves, there are hooks on the front. It is very pretty when clasped up and I would buy it if it is your size. With the loopy thick knit I’m not sure how easy it is to alter.











Look what I found! Hope it helps. This is one size down from my usual size.


----------



## pigleto972001

I found a pic of me trying it on too  I want to say actually I think it was a size down too for me which was a 38. That triggered my memory. I remember being surprised about it.


----------



## Rhl2987

nicole0612 said:


> View attachment 4319489
> 
> View attachment 4319490
> 
> View attachment 4319491
> 
> View attachment 4319492
> 
> Look what I found! Hope it helps. This is one size down from my usual size.


Very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

pigleto972001 said:


> I found a pic of me trying it on too  I want to say actually I think it was a size down too for me which was a 38. That triggered my memory. I remember being surprised about it.


That is lovely on you! Did you not end up with it? If not, let me know why!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks !!! I think it was bc of the trim. I was fussy and I wished it was maybe a different color. Plus I ended up buying a different black jacket from
That collection with the white collar and white cuffs . I did love the fit of this one and it was comfortable !


----------



## Styleanyone

@nicole0612, where did you find this jacket? in the US?


----------



## nicole0612

Styleanyone said:


> @nicole0612, where did you find this jacket? in the US?



Yes, but this was from 2017 when this collection was in stores.


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

Hi there!
I just saw this stunning jacket which my friend is interested in buying. It looks very different to me; the chain details, the label etc.
Anyone seen this jacket before? If so, what year is it from?


----------



## peggioka

Emmaluvchanlel said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw this stunning jacket which my friend is interested in buying. It looks very different to me; the chain details, the label etc.
> Anyone seen this jacket before? If so, what year is it from?


are you sure it is authentic?  something looks weird to me...


----------



## periogirl28

@Emmaluvchanlel Alarm bells ringing. I would pass.


----------



## peggioka

Rhl2987 said:


> I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/


for me, the most important thing for a Chanel jacket (or any jacket) is that the shoulder fits well.  Also, as some members mentioned, this jacket is thick, so it may not work at all if you live in warm weather, as you will have no chance to wear it.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Rhl2987 said:


> I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/


I bought it and returned it. I wish I would have kept it!


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

peggioka said:


> are you sure it is authentic?  something looks weird to me...



I’m getting more and more suspicious about this jacket now. 
 First of all the label is not on the lining .  I checked all my Chanel jackets and the label is fixed on the Camillia lining. This jacke isn’t. 

The length of the Chanel label is almost as long as the size/year label underneath.
The Chanel label should be much longer.

The chain details look flimsy.

AND... The seller said that the jacket is a gift from a friend who works in fashion so it should be authentic. Very classic. 

My friend passed!

Thanks


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> My newest Chanel jacket purchased from a local consignment store last Sunday.  It was on the mannequin in the window and I immediately stripped it off and tried it on and it was a perfect fit.  It was meant to be mine, plus the price was right at $275!


Omg!!!! I love this colour. More photos please...


----------



## Antonia

peggioka said:


> are you sure it is authentic?  something looks weird to me...


I saw this jacket on ebay and I agree it looks off.  Red flags![emoji626][emoji626][emoji626]


----------



## lovensparkle

Rhl2987 said:


> I found this online and I'm so tempted! I really do love finding a bargain. I wasn't able to find many mod shots online though, and there are no returns, so it's tough to get something when you have never tried it on! Any thoughts? From the one picture I was able to find on this thread, I saw that it did not look very structured and I tend to like structured jackets more so than unstructured ones.
> 
> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-2017-17a-paris-cosmopolite-black-tweed-jacket-42-fr-new/





nicole0612 said:


> It’s a nice jacket, more of a structured knit, but looks like a jacket (it is unlined but very thick). It fit big on me, I needed a 34 and usually wear a 36. I didn’t buy it because I didn’t like how it looked when worn open, only when closed. It flared out oddly when open for me. If memory serves, there are hooks on the front. It is very pretty when clasped up and I would buy it if it is your size. With the loopy thick knit I’m not sure how easy it is to alter.



Hi I'm the owner of Timeless Luxuries who's selling this beautiful jacket!   Just wanted to say the jacket comes lined in silk camellia lining just like most other Chanel jackets.  To me this is definitely a structured jacket with structured shoulders and lines, as modelled by members here.  It has double zip closure, and the tweed is fantasy tweed, different to a knit.  Absolutely no issues with getting it tailored


----------



## ari

lovensparkle said:


> Hi I'm the owner of Timeless Luxuries who's selling this beautiful jacket!   Just wanted to say the jacket comes lined in silk camellia lining just like most other Chanel jackets.  To me this is definitely a structured jacket with structured shoulders and lines, as modelled by members here.  It has double zip closure, and the tweed is fantasy tweed, different to a knit.  Absolutely no issues with getting it tailored



I agree! I tried it and it’s quite structured. My size was a bit tight on me, it’s very beautiful jacket, but it’s quite thick.


----------



## chaneljewel

lovensparkle said:


> Hi I'm the owner of Timeless Luxuries who's selling this beautiful jacket!   Just wanted to say the jacket comes lined in silk camellia lining just like most other Chanel jackets.  To me this is definitely a structured jacket with structured shoulders and lines, as modelled by members here.  It has double zip closure, and the tweed is fantasy tweed, different to a knit.  Absolutely no issues with getting it tailored


So you’re saying you should size up?


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> So you’re saying you should size up?



I have big shoulders and chest so for me it was a bit tight in the chest area, but nice fitted around the waist. It very much depends on your body type.


----------



## birkinmary

ari said:


> View attachment 4302279
> View attachment 4302280
> 
> Here it is. Yes, the fabric is flat and this is much easier to wear.


Hello beauty!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ari said:


> I agree! I tried it and it’s quite structured. My size was a bit tight on me, it’s very beautiful jacket, but it’s quite thick.


I tried it also and it was big and thick on me.


----------



## ari

birkinmary said:


> Hello beauty!!!



birkinmary, hello [emoji4]
Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> Omg!!!! I love this colour. More photos please...


Will try to upload more pics tonight just for you LS!!


----------



## TankerToad

Love this


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> Love this


She looks adorable. I could just see me wearing this to the grocery store.  Not.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love that jacket still. The hats are cute on the runway but harder to pull off in real life ? At least for me.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I love that jacket still. The hats are cute on the runway but *harder to pull off in real life *? At least for me.


Because you feel like you are wearing a costume.


----------



## periogirl28

I would have no problems wearing that Mariner cap but I wouldn't pair it with the exact jacket AND the earrings. Not even in London and definitely not at Frankfurt airport.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I agree periogirl. Moderation


----------



## periogirl28

Ah having looked at the lady's IG I think she dresses in Chanel in the entire LOOK. Head to toe. Which is absolutely fine for her.


----------



## dooneybaby

TankerToad said:


> Love this



Absolutely FABULOUS dahling!


----------



## pigleto972001

I peeked too. She’s at the airport I see. Respect lol. I wear sweatpants. 

Also love these shoes too !


----------



## pigleto972001

http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/c...eoul-beige-pearly-tweed-classic-jacket-38-fr/

A goodie!!!!


----------



## pigleto972001

http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-16a-paris-rome-fantasy-tweed-little-black-jacket-38-fr-new/

One of my faves. Also interesting info on the fuzz factor !


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-16a-paris-rome-fantasy-tweed-little-black-jacket-38-fr-new/
> 
> One of my faves. Also interesting info on the fuzz factor !


Oh my!!  The secret is out!!!  Now there will be a run to get replacements hahahahaha!


----------



## EmileH

I was given a replacement jacket and skirt a while back but I hesitate to discuss it publicly because my store and manager really went out of their way to take care of me.


----------



## Audrey_S

I also have this jacket and asking if I can get a replacement !!  I’m wondering for those that have this jacket if you had to size up?  Even after a few years I feel that the arms are a bit constricting and may need to ask the tailor to loosen the armholes


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Audrey_S said:


> I also have this jacket and asking if I can get a replacement !!  I’m wondering for those that have this jacket if you had to size up?  Even after a few years I feel that the arms are a bit constricting and may need to ask the tailor to loosen the armholes


It is very fitted through the armholes, but that's the look.  It's an easy alteration to enlarge.  Just love the Rome collection.


----------



## pigleto972001

My rome jacket was 38 a size down. They enlarged the sleeves for me down the arms. Otw arms were tight.  Wonder if chanel will get lots of calls now.


----------



## Audrey_S

I just brought mine in - I’m based in Asia and apparently the store manager needs to check - needless to say that ad started it all!  Hope they can indeed replace my jacket !!  For what we paid - as THE iconic black jacket it really should not pill!!


----------



## Tykhe

https://www.therealreal.com/product...fantasy-tweed-jacket-w-slash-tags-xZYY7pLtRDo

This is on the real real with a discount btw. I don’t think I could pull it off.  Maybe if the back collar were reduced.


----------



## Audrey_S

pigleto972001 said:


> My rome jacket was 38 a size down. They enlarged the sleeves for me down the arms. Otw arms were tight.  Wonder if chanel will get lots of calls now.



Thanks it’s good to know this as the shoulder width seemed fine just that the sleeves felt really tight at the armhole and throughout the sleeves.  If I get a new jacket I’m wondering if I should ask for a 38 instead....due to the arm issue.


----------



## gracekelly

The Paris-Rome is 3 Metier seasons old.  I wonder if they will replace at this point in time.  @EmileH had concerns about her jacket very early on after purchase and took it to the boutique for defuzzing.  In a case like that, where her problems were noted so soon after purchase I don't think they questioned a replacement for her.  If a jacket has been worn after almost 3 years and a replacement is requested, I wouldn't think it would be so easy.  It will be interesting to see how this is handled.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/product...fantasy-tweed-jacket-w-slash-tags-xZYY7pLtRDo
> 
> This is on the real real with a discount btw. I don’t think I could pull it off.  Maybe if the back collar were reduced.


As pretty as it is, it has a schoolgirl vibe about it.


----------



## pigleto972001

Keep us posted Audrey !!!

I just tried a similar sailor jacket from that collection. Was covered in tiny beads. I think it was around 145,000. I was relieved when I handed it back


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Keep us posted Audrey !!!
> 
> I just tried a similar sailor jacket from that collection. Was covered in tiny beads. I think it was around 145,000. I was relieved when I handed it back
> 
> View attachment 4328634
> View attachment 4328635


Stunning on you!!  Must have weighed a ton with all that beading!


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Keep us posted Audrey !!!
> 
> I just tried a similar sailor jacket from that collection. Was covered in tiny beads. I think it was around 145,000. I was relieved when I handed it back
> 
> View attachment 4328634
> View attachment 4328635



Ha!  I expressed interest in this when I saw it on the runway then quickly lost interest after I learned the price!  I later saw it in the NYC boutique, it’s incredible (although I don’t care for the back flaps).


----------



## pigleto972001

It was surprisingly light, Grace. Just “clacky” haha. Anytime I moved my arms it would make sounds 

This was at the nyc store  must have been the same jacket. Size 40  it was cool to see some of the other pieces from Paris Rome and ritz and the feather dress from Hamburg that was 70,800 [emoji15]


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> Keep us posted Audrey !!!
> 
> I just tried a similar sailor jacket from that collection. Was covered in tiny beads. I think it was around 145,000. I was relieved when I handed it back
> 
> View attachment 4328634
> View attachment 4328635



It is wearable art! It’s beautiful, but few of us have the lifestyle to wear it often. Of course if it is that heavy, you probably wouldn’t want to wear it for more than a few hours to a party anyway.


----------



## lovensparkle

gracekelly said:


> The Paris-Rome is 3 Metier seasons old.  I wonder if they will replace at this point in time.  @EmileH had concerns about her jacket very early on after purchase and took it to the boutique for defuzzing.  In a case like that, where her problems were noted so soon after purchase I don't think they questioned a replacement for her.  If a jacket has been worn after almost 3 years and a replacement is requested, I wouldn't think it would be so easy.  It will be interesting to see how this is handled.


I can totally understand your point but it's actually the other way around   Earlier on was much harder because they hadn't received too many reports.   Now they have identified the excessive fuzzing issue on (some of) the jackets and all boutiques would have received a memo from Paris regarding this.


----------



## Audrey_S

lovensparkle said:


> I can totally understand your point but it's actually the other way around   Earlier on was much harder because they hadn't received too many reports.   Now they have identified the excessive fuzzing issue on (some of) the jackets and all boutiques would have received a memo from Paris regarding this.



Yes I remember many ppl complained about this from the start.  For Zara I understand but this is supposedly the classic black jacket - an iconic jacket should not be shedding like that after a few wears- the iconic jacket should be perfect in quality and workmanship !!  Will keep everyone posted but I would be very disappointed and weary of future jackets if they didn’t own up to this !


----------



## EmileH

I think even at this point it is doubtful that any memo has been circulated. Many clueless SAs especially at department stores didn’t even bother to inquire but gave their clients frankly insulting responses like it’s the mohair (the fabric has no mohair), you just aren’t used to fine fabrics and this is normal, or you are over using or abusing the jacket. My store took the initiative to take the question higher to get information and resolve the issue. I have no idea what percentage of the jackets had issues. I suspect most SAs still have no clue and unfortunately it is still going to be a bit of a challenge to get the issue resolved.


----------



## Audrey_S

EmileH said:


> I think even at this point it is doubtful that any memo has been circulated. Many clueless SAs especially at department stores
> 
> Thanks for your info!  I bought mine from the Chanel boutique directly and I’m hoping they will be able to find out more ... if they have already recalled and fixed a few I’m hoping they can fix mine.  I have several jackets and unfortunately I think the material on this one was the worst although I absolutely loved the style.  The material was scratchy and tended to puff and pill a bit.  Given the iconic design I was hoping it would stand up to time as after all it is Chanel.  I know it’s just clothes but still the jacket was not cheap...[emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## EmileH

It is absolutely a beautiful jacket so I had already decided that I would not give it up for a refund and I would just live with it and somehow deal with it when this new development occurred.The boutique had told me to bring it in whenever it needed to be defuzzed and steamed. So the customer service was excellent. Good luck.


----------



## Antonia

OK, Lady Sarah, here are more pics for you![emoji6]


----------



## Antonia

Here is my vintage Chanel cashmere coat cinched with my Gucci belt, worn with Citizens Charlotte jeans and Zara shoes.  Its so fun playing with hi-lo fashion!!


----------



## ladysarah

The purple colour is just spectacular-but a black cashmere is a real find. I have no idea how you do it and find these rare things at great prices.


Antonia said:


> OK, Lady Sarah, here are more pics for you![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329522
> View attachment 4329523
> View attachment 4329525





Antonia said:


> Here is my vintage Chanel cashmere coat cinched with my Gucci belt, worn with Citizens Charlotte jeans and Zara shoes.  Its so fun playing with hi-lo fashion!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329594


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> I think even at this point it is doubtful that any memo has been circulated. Many clueless SAs especially at department stores didn’t even bother to inquire but gave their clients frankly insulting responses like it’s the mohair (the fabric has no mohair), you just aren’t used to fine fabrics and this is normal, or you are over using or abusing the jacket. My store took the initiative to take the question higher to get information and resolve the issue. I have no idea what percentage of the jackets had issues. I suspect most SAs still have no clue and unfortunately it is still going to be a bit of a challenge to get the issue resolved.


I agree with you. My SA didn’t want to talk about it when I told her that friends were having issues. With all the serial numbers on the tags in these jackets you would think that corporate could send out a memo to boutiques and retailers regarding which runs were at risk. Do a recall just like the automobile manufacturers.   Lol!  I know it’s  never going to happen because  no one ever died from an expensive jacket fuzzing away.   Still it is pretty darn annoying to those who have severe cases.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I agree with you. My SA didn’t want to talk about it when I told her that friends were having issues. With all the serial numbers on the tags in these jackets you would think that corporate could send out a memo to boutiques and retailers regarding which runs were at risk. Do a recall just like the automobile manufacturers.   Lol!  I know it’s  never going to happen because  no one ever died from an expensive jacket fuzzing away.   Still it is pretty darn annoying to those who have severe cases.



Agree wholeheartedly. While I’m thankful to my store, I lost a bit of respect for corporate for not owning up to the mistake and correcting it. I’m sure it would be embarrassing, but it would be the right thing to do. That lapse of integrity certainly enters into my mind whenever I try to decide if a new item is worth the price.


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> Agree wholeheartedly. While I’m thankful to my store, I lost a bit of respect for corporate for not owning up to the mistake and correcting it. I’m sure it would be embarrassing, but it would be the right thing to do. That lapse of integrity certainly enters into my mind whenever I try to decide if a new item is worth the price.


You were a very loyal client.  It was the least they could do for you.


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> OK, Lady Sarah, here are more pics for you![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329522
> View attachment 4329523
> View attachment 4329525


And I love the way this is combined with the scarf- very chic! Do tell us your hunting tips


----------



## Elina0408

lovensparkle said:


> I can totally understand your point but it's actually the other way around [emoji2]  Earlier on was much harder because they hadn't received too many reports.   Now they have identified the excessive fuzzing issue on (some of) the jackets and all boutiques would have received a memo from Paris regarding this.


They still replacing them after evaluation of course in Paris [emoji846]


----------



## Moirai

Happy to own this beautiful piece. Wanted to thank @pigleto972001 and @Styleanyone for their intel


----------



## cafecreme15

Moirai said:


> Happy to own this beautiful piece. Wanted to thank @pigleto972001 and @Styleanyone for their intel
> View attachment 4331020


Amazing on you!


----------



## Audrey_S

gracekelly said:


> You were a very loyal client.  It was the least they could do for you.



Yes I’ve been buying jackets and other items for many seasons now... also a very loyal client .... but let’s see how this goes.  I would think twice as mentioned before getting any more new stuff from Chanel if I know they fall apart easily.  And agree they could do better to communicate this.  The jacket was so hot I suspect most VIPs got this jacket - I hope they can do something for these clients ...


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> And I love the way this is combined with the scarf- very chic! Do tell us your hunting tips


Thank you Lady Sarah!  I buy all of my designer clothing from consignment shops and/or The Real Real and I look for really good deals that I cannot say no to, lol!  Sometimes I can't believe my own luck at the consignment stores.  With the Real Real, you have to check daily, sometimes multiple times a day to see 'what's new' because the good stuff sells rather quickly.


----------



## Moirai

cafecreme15 said:


> Amazing on you!


Thank you, CC! I'm excited to see what outfits I can do with it. Just bought a striped tee to wear underneath for a casual look. 

Thanks all for the likes!


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

Moirai said:


> Happy to own this beautiful piece. Wanted to thank @pigleto972001 and @Styleanyone for their intel
> View attachment 4331020



Perfect fit! This looks GREAT on you! Congratulations


----------



## pigleto972001

cafecreme15 said:


> Amazing on you!



Looks soooo good and pristine. A classic !!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## chaneljewel

Moirai said:


> Happy to own this beautiful piece. Wanted to thank @pigleto972001 and @Styleanyone for their intel
> View attachment 4331020


You won’t regret this beauty!


----------



## BigTexy

Antonia said:


> OK, Lady Sarah, here are more pics for you![emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329522
> View attachment 4329523
> View attachment 4329525


I am looking at buying this exact coat! Would you mind sharing your opinion on it and possibly a mod shot? The seller doesn't offer returns so I'm a little hesitant to just purchase it, but the color is to die for and the weight sounds perfect for me!


----------



## Antonia

BigTexy said:


> I am looking at buying this exact coat! Would you mind sharing your opinion on it and possibly a mod shot? The seller doesn't offer returns so I'm a little hesitant to just purchase it, but the color is to die for and the weight sounds perfect for me!


Hi!!  That's great! I did post a mod shot a few pages back and that's why Lady Sarah wanted more pics.  The color is really great.  I love everything about this jacket so in my opinion, I say go for it!!  Hopefully you'll get yours for a great price too!


----------



## BigTexy

Antonia said:


> Hi!!  That's great! I did post a mod shot a few pages back and that's why Lady Sarah wanted more pics.  The color is really great.  I love everything about this jacket so in my opinion, I say go for it!!  Hopefully you'll get yours for a great price too!


I totally missed it! Looks great on you [emoji16] Thanks for sharing your thoughts. If the measurements work I think I'll go for it [emoji6]


----------



## kpai

pigleto972001 said:


> http://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/chanel-16a-paris-rome-fantasy-tweed-little-black-jacket-38-fr-new/
> 
> One of my faves. Also interesting info on the fuzz factor !


I returned this jacket after 5 months, the excessive fuzzing was crazy.   I asked about the replacement at that time, the boutique did not hear anything about doing a replacement from Paris.  

I just asked my sales manager again after reading the post.   They are in Paris doing the next buy,  I will report  back on what they says when they returns.  If they are doing a replacement, I would like to have my jacket back.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## gracekelly

kpai said:


> I returned this jacket after 5 months, the excessive fuzzing was crazy.   I asked about the replacement at that time, the boutique did not hear anything about doing a replacement from Paris.
> 
> I just asked my sales manager again after reading the post.   They are in Paris doing the next buy,  I will report  back on what they says when they returns.  If they are doing a replacement, I would like to have my jacket back.  Fingers crossed.


What makes you think they still have it?


----------



## kpai

gracekelly said:


> What makes you think they still have it?”
> 
> I’m not sure if you meant it that way,  I find your question a bit rude.
> 
> I don’t think they still have the jacket. It must’ve been destroyed a long time ago. But they do have a record that it was return and they took it back as damaged. It’s on my file.  I would like to request a  remake to the one that I returned.  If they can that would be fantastic.  If not, it never hurts to ask. Plus the sales people at the boutique told me that I should return it.  After 5 months. It looks like it’s been 5 years.


----------



## Moirai

BlondeAndOrange said:


> Perfect fit! This looks GREAT on you! Congratulations


Thank you! It's also very comfortable which is a huge plus!



pigleto972001 said:


> Looks soooo good and pristine. A classic !!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you! Now I worry if I wear it too much, how do I trust someone to clean it?! Haha!



chaneljewel said:


> You won’t regret this beauty!


Thank you! May you wear yours in good health!


----------



## Genie27

Moirai said:


> Happy to own this beautiful piece. Wanted to thank @pigleto972001 and @Styleanyone for their intel
> View attachment 4331020


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moirai

Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> Thank you Lady Sarah!  I buy all of my designer clothing from consignment shops and/or The Real Real and I look for really good deals that I cannot say no to, lol!  Sometimes I can't believe my own luck at the consignment stores.  With the Real Real, you have to check daily, sometimes multiple times a day to see 'what's new' because the good stuff sells rather quickly.


Ah ok. It takes time & perseverance. I used to buy more of my stuff from second hand shops, (charity mostly, not consignment) but I don’t have enough time any more. I ve never seen a Chanel jacket in a charity store, but I’ve seen lots of other designer stuff and once I bought a Chanel jumper from them. As you say, the good things, sell quickly. I am very happy to buy second hand when I can.


----------



## EmileH

Congrats Moiria. It’s stunning on you


----------



## estallal

gracekelly said:


> Oh my!!  The secret is out!!!  Now there will be a run to get replacements hahahahaha!



I am wondering if anyone else had received replacement? I am thinking about asking for one but a bit nervous...


----------



## Audrey_S

estallal said:


> I am wondering if anyone else had received replacement? I am thinking about asking for one but a bit nervous...



I’m still awaiting a response but there is nothing to lose by asking.  Worst case scenario is that they would say No; plus I think it’s good that Chanel knows clients are unhappy with this jacket so that they are more careful on fabric selection in the future for future customers.  I really love the style of this jacket.  Such a pity on the fabric they used.  If they have replaced other jackets personally I think they should replace others with issues.  If a bag can be replaced why not a jacket?  They cost just as much if not more !!


----------



## EmileH

I think everyone who purchased a problem jacket deserves a replacement. Good luck.


----------



## Audrey_S

EmileH said:


> I think everyone who purchased a problem jacket deserves a replacement. Good luck.



Thanks Emile!  I’m so glad they replaced yours!  Did you need to size up or make amendments to the original jacket?  It feels slightly smaller compared to the other jackets.  Or did you find it true to size?  I’m thinking to ask for s larger size if they can replace it.  Fingers crossed


----------



## EmileH

All of my jackets are the same size. I just had to shorten the sleeves on that one. Other than that the fit  was perfect.


----------



## Audrey_S

EmileH said:


> All of my jackets are the same size. I just had to shorten the sleeves on that one. Other than that the fit  was perfect.



Thank you so much!!! [emoji177]. So happy we have this forum to share our joys and challenges on Chanel jackets !


----------



## Moirai

EmileH said:


> Congrats Moiria. It’s stunning on you


Thank you


----------



## estallal

EmileH said:


> I think everyone who purchased a problem jacket deserves a replacement. Good luck.



Argh I just went in and asked the boutique about this. One of the SAs acted like I was a moron. So annoyed. @EmileH do u mind sharing what country you are in?

This is so annoy. I wish CHANEL would just fix this problem.


----------



## EmileH

estallal said:


> Argh I just went in and asked the boutique about this. One of the SAs acted like I was a moron. So annoyed. @EmileH do u mind sharing what country you are in?
> 
> This is so annoy. I wish CHANEL would just fix this problem.



Hi, I’m in the US. The whole thing is just wrong. I was at first told they didn’t know anything about it, it wasn’t true and then that it was only a small number of jackets in Europe. All false. It is entirely dependent on your SA or SM arguing for you with corporate. It is my understanding that mine had to finally tell them that I shop in both Europe and the US and I knew the truth. By the way my Paris SA had also offered that if I brought the suit to her she would have taken care of it even though I bought it in the US. Good luck.


----------



## ladysarah

I am a bit late to the party - but would someone please post a photo of the offending jacket. I have several jackets with a title bit of fuzz, but nothing major. I just thought it was characteristic of the fabric...


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> I am a bit late to the party - but would someone please post a photo of the offending jacket. I have several jackets with a title bit of fuzz, but nothing major. I just thought it was characteristic of the fabric...


It is the Paris-Rome jacket from 2016.
Here is EmileH in the one she had replaced.






hermesBB in her jacket


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> I am a bit late to the party - but would someone please post a photo of the offending jacket. I have several jackets with a title bit of fuzz, but nothing major. I just thought it was characteristic of the fabric...


Don’t worry. The problem jacket isn’t just a little bit of fuzz. Friends have described it to me as a “Yeti”. One would definitely know there is a problem.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> It is the Paris-Rome jacket from 2016.
> Here is EmileH in the one she had replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermesBB in her jacket


Wow! Very elegant ladies..


----------



## Audrey_S

I’m based in Asia and still awaiting a response ... sorry to hear the response was so poor in the US !!


----------



## baghag21

May Karl Lagerfeld rest in peace.  He will be remembered by many and his legacy will endure.


----------



## scivolare

I saw that this jacket was shared in the first post in this thread, but I was wondering if anyone here owns it?



I just bit the bullet and bought one. It would be my first Chanel jacket, and I know its kind of a statement piece, so I'm slightly concerned I'm making a mistake. I know that I wouldn't wear it to work - maybe an occasional Friday, maybe not.


----------



## ladysarah

scivolare said:


> I saw that this jacket was shared in the first post in this thread, but I was wondering if anyone here owns it?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bit the bullet and bought one. It would be my first Chanel jacket, and I know its kind of a statement piece, so I'm slightly concerned I'm making a mistake. I know that I wouldn't wear it to work - maybe an occasional Friday, maybe not.


Show us! Definitely a statement piece, but who can resist ?


----------



## scivolare

ladysarah said:


> Show us! Definitely a statement piece, but who can resist ?


I haven't received it yet, but I will!


----------



## dharma

scivolare said:


> I haven't received it yet, but I will!


It’s fabulous! Congrats!! Thanks for posting and referring us back to those first photos. I’ve always loved the casual combos. Can’t wait to see the jacket and those amazing chains.


----------



## scivolare

dharma said:


> It’s fabulous! Congrats!! Thanks for posting and referring us back to those first photos. I’ve always loved the casual combos. Can’t wait to see the jacket and those amazing chains.


Thank you! I will definitely come back and post when it arrives. I’m slightly worried it might be too small


----------



## gracekelly

scivolare said:


> Thank you! I will definitely come back and post when it arrives. I’m slightly worried it might be too small


Did you get the measurements before purchase?  There should be enough seam allowance for you to make adjustments so don't worry too much


----------



## pigleto972001

I remember that jacket and it is so cute ! Also was the star outfit below it chanel ? Cute 

I love these Karl quotes esp the Chanel one that is circled [emoji16]


----------



## scivolare

gracekelly said:


> Did you get the measurements before purchase?  There should be enough seam allowance for you to make adjustments so don't worry too much


I did! It might be a bit close, but scrolling through it looks old posts in this thread like the arms on this jacket may be looser. I’m in a reaaaaaallllyyyy weird place because I started keto about 4 months ago and I’m all over the place with sizing. I’m glad to hear there should be some seam allowances though!


----------



## scivolare

pigleto972001 said:


> I remember that jacket and it is so cute ! Also was the star outfit below it chanel ? Cute
> 
> I love these Karl quotes esp the Chanel one that is circled [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347863


Yes it was! The jacket was from 08p, which seems be known as Stars and Stripes. This appears to be another look - just different proportions 




Karl had vision. I know some have mentioned he didn’t invent anything new. But Geeze, he really made Chanel fun, and broke down some of the age barriers. On the right woman (as in: the woman who likes to wear edgier things), that jacket works for 18-80.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> I remember that jacket and it is so cute ! Also was the star outfit below it chanel ? Cute
> 
> I love these Karl quotes esp the Chanel one that is circled [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347863


His quotes remind me of quotes from Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh. Both are men who say what they think,politically correct or not and always witty.     KL has a point in what he said, viz., the brand could only go up!


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> His quotes remind me of quotes from Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh. Both are men who say what they think,politically correct or not and always witty.     KL has a point in what he said, viz., the brand could only go up!


Hahaha the Duke can sometimes say things which are absolutely un-PC, not always witty and an absolute PR disaster. On his walkabout at one Buckingham Tea party he came a little too close and I edged backwards, shuffling around my Ambassador discreetly. Who knows what gems fell that day! I rather just view both men from afar than actually met them.


----------



## scivolare

Soooo...the jacket has arrived. I'm torn on whether to keep it or not. I love the jacket and its beautiful. It is definitely snug but I think if a couple of inches can bet let out, then it should be fine because the shoulder seam appears to be sitting where it should be (am also in full-on keto mode, and have been for 4.5 months).




But, the issue is that I don't have any other Chanel jackets and know very little about them (I just know that I've had this one burned in my brain since it first came out), and I was concerned I overpaid. It was listed as new without tags by someone who has 100% feedback (200+ ratings), and I found a stain on the underarm on the inside lining.




So now I'm definitely afraid I overpaid, and further concerned that maybe it isn't even authentic since I was misled. I have already reached out to the seller about the stain, and I was offered $50 for dry cleaning *as if* that makes it new.

Not sure how to proceed here so advice welcome


----------



## cafecreme15

scivolare said:


> Soooo...the jacket has arrived. I'm torn on whether to keep it or not. I love the jacket and its beautiful. It is definitely snug but I think if a couple of inches can bet let out, then it should be fine because the shoulder seam appears to be sitting where it should be (am also in full-on keto mode, and have been for 4.5 months).
> View attachment 4350897
> View attachment 4350898
> 
> 
> But, the issue is that I don't have any other Chanel jackets and know very little about them (I just know that I've had this one burned in my brain since it first came out), and I was concerned I overpaid. It was listed as new without tags by someone who has 100% feedback (200+ ratings), and I found a stain on the underarm on the inside lining.
> 
> View attachment 4350899
> 
> 
> So now I'm definitely afraid I overpaid, and further concerned that maybe it isn't even authentic since I was misled. I have already reached out to the seller about the stain, and I was offered $50 for dry cleaning *as if* that makes it new.
> 
> Not sure how to proceed here so advice welcome



Honestly I don’t think it’s that flattering. Between fit issues and your questions surrounding authenticity and accuracy of the listing, I’d return if you can.


----------



## Mrs.Z

scivolare said:


> Soooo...the jacket has arrived. I'm torn on whether to keep it or not. I love the jacket and its beautiful. It is definitely snug but I think if a couple of inches can bet let out, then it should be fine because the shoulder seam appears to be sitting where it should be (am also in full-on keto mode, and have been for 4.5 months).
> View attachment 4350897
> View attachment 4350898
> 
> 
> But, the issue is that I don't have any other Chanel jackets and know very little about them (I just know that I've had this one burned in my brain since it first came out), and I was concerned I overpaid. It was listed as new without tags by someone who has 100% feedback (200+ ratings), and I found a stain on the underarm on the inside lining.
> 
> View attachment 4350899
> 
> 
> So now I'm definitely afraid I overpaid, and further concerned that maybe it isn't even authentic since I was misled. I have already reached out to the seller about the stain, and I was offered $50 for dry cleaning *as if* that makes it new.
> 
> Not sure how to proceed here so advice welcome



Can you close the jacket?  I rarely close mine but firmly believe one should be able to.


----------



## scivolare

Mrs.Z said:


> Can you close the jacket?  I rarely close mine but firmly believe one should be able to.


There actually isn't a way to close this one! Should there be?

But, I guess if there was, it would technically close. I am less concerned with it being currently snug as I'm currently in the process of losing weight so I was paying attention more to where the seams are sitting.


----------



## Mrs.Z

scivolare said:


> There actually isn't a way to close this one! Should there be?
> 
> But, I guess if there was, it would technically close. I am less concerned with it being currently snug as I'm currently in the process of losing weight so I was paying attention more to where the seams are sitting.



No, I didn’t mean that it needed to close but in terms of fit it looks way too snug, while the arms look a bit large.  The fit seems very off.


----------



## lulilu

This is a very edgy jacket.  I would have a hard time styling it.  Since you are buying your first Chanel jacket, and I don't know what you paid for it, I think you can find one that doesn't have the problems that this one presents.  If you think you will keep it, I would take it to chanel or a department store that sells chanel and have the seamstress look at the fit and tell you what can be done.


----------



## dharma

scivolare said:


> Soooo...the jacket has arrived. I'm torn on whether to keep it or not. I love the jacket and its beautiful. It is definitely snug but I think if a couple of inches can bet let out, then it should be fine because the shoulder seam appears to be sitting where it should be (am also in full-on keto mode, and have been for 4.5 months).
> View attachment 4350897
> View attachment 4350898
> 
> 
> But, the issue is that I don't have any other Chanel jackets and know very little about them (I just know that I've had this one burned in my brain since it first came out), and I was concerned I overpaid. It was listed as new without tags by someone who has 100% feedback (200+ ratings), and I found a stain on the underarm on the inside lining.
> 
> View attachment 4350899
> 
> 
> So now I'm definitely afraid I overpaid, and further concerned that maybe it isn't even authentic since I was misled. I have already reached out to the seller about the stain, and I was offered $50 for dry cleaning *as if* that makes it new.
> 
> Not sure how to proceed here so advice welcome



I’m not sure what you paid, overpriced is relative. Preloved Chanel jackets routinely sell from 500.00US all the way to 2500. and more for an iconic piece in a recent collection. If you know what this jacket retailed for originally, I would think 40% of that or less would be fair for excellent condition. If there’s no odor and it can be cleaned by a trustworthy person in your area, the stain will probably come out. Vintage odors are tough to remove so keep that in mind. 
From the photos, it appears too tight in the shoulder, it should extend past the width of the upper arm slightly.  The front of the jacket should meet in the center of your body over the bust even without closures. If you are a few inches shy of that and you tend to lose weight in your back and chest, it might work out. Feel for the seam allowances under the lining to see if a tailor will have enough to work with if needed. 
Sorry, that’s a lot of “ifs”.  I hope it helps somewhat. If it’s returnable, that might be your best bet. I have always found that items I keep with weight goals in mind have the opposite effect and make me depressed when the item doesn’t fit as planned, even when the goal is successful.


----------



## Genie27

scivolare said:


> There actually isn't a way to close this one! Should there be?
> 
> But, I guess if there was, it would technically close. I am less concerned with it being currently snug as I'm currently in the process of losing weight so I was paying attention more to where the seams are sitting.


If you look at the picture in the first post of this thread, it seems like that jacket comes together more in front. Yours seems very snug overall. If you mind sharing your US or Euro size, the ladies here are experienced enough to tell you the closer size in Chanel. 

If you’re buying for a future size, I would return and wait. 
If you’re not familiar with Chanel sizes, it can be a bit tricky so I tend to go by flat measurements to start. 

Eg I’m a US 10 top and 6 bottom for Banana Republic. In Italian sizes I’m a 44-46 depending on the cut. For Chanel I can wear 40 in knits, and 42 for standard jackets to fit my back/bust/shoulders. 

Hope this helps!

It seems like you have this jacket picked out as a reward/goal?


----------



## scivolare

dharma said:


> I’m not sure what you paid, overpriced is relative. Preloved Chanel jackets routinely sell from 500.00US all the way to 2500. and more for an iconic piece in a recent collection. If you know what this jacket retailed for originally, I would think 40% of that or less would be fair for excellent condition. If there’s no odor and it can be cleaned by a trustworthy person in your area, the stain will probably come out. Vintage odors are tough to remove so keep that in mind.
> From the photos, it appears too tight in the shoulder, it should extend past the width of the upper arm slightly.  The front of the jacket should meet in the center of your body over the bust even without closures. If you are a few inches shy of that and you tend to lose weight in your back and chest, it might work out. Feel for the seam allowances under the lining to see if a tailor will have enough to work with if needed.
> Sorry, that’s a lot of “ifs”.  I hope it helps somewhat. If it’s returnable, that might be your best bet. I have always found that items I keep with weight goals in mind have the opposite effect and make me depressed when the item doesn’t fit as planned, even when the goal is successful.


Hi there! This is very helpful. I paid $3500, assuming it was new. I thought that was likely too high, but given that its not new and you said $2500 on the high end - I feel more than before taken advantage of.  I have the opportunity to return it given this misrepresentation, so based on that and the feed back on this thread - I will take it.

It would technically close over the bust, but it would be beyond uncomfortable.


----------



## gracekelly

scivolare said:


> Hi there! This is very helpful. I paid $3500, assuming it was new. I thought that was likely too high, but given that its not new and you said $2500 on the high end - I feel more than before taken advantage of.  I have the opportunity to return it given this misrepresentation, so based on that and the feed back on this thread - I will take it.
> 
> It would technically close over the bust, but it would be beyond uncomfortable.


Return it.  You overpaid.  The stain in the armpit will not come out because it has probably been there a long time.  It doesn't fit.


----------



## scivolare

Genie27 said:


> If you look at the picture in the first post of this thread, it seems like that jacket comes together more in front. Yours seems very snug overall. If you mind sharing your US or Euro size, the ladies here are experienced enough to tell you the closer size in Chanel.
> 
> If you’re buying for a future size, I would return and wait.
> If you’re not familiar with Chanel sizes, it can be a bit tricky so I tend to go by flat measurements to start.
> 
> Eg I’m a US 10 top and 6 bottom for Banana Republic. In Italian sizes I’m a 44-46 depending on the cut. For Chanel I can wear 40 in knits, and 42 for standard jackets to fit my back/bust/shoulders.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> It seems like you have this jacket picked out as a reward/goal?



Hi there! Thanks for the feedback. The jacket is definitely snug, will take opportunity of misrepresentation to return it. I'm currently fitting into US sizes 6-8 on top (Sometimes 4, but I'll err on that being a fluke). But somehow, I'm bustier than ever .


----------



## scivolare

lulilu said:


> This is a very edgy jacket.  I would have a hard time styling it.  Since you are buying your first Chanel jacket, and I don't know what you paid for it, I think you can find one that doesn't have the problems that this one presents.  If you think you will keep it, I would take it to chanel or a department store that sells chanel and have the seamstress look at the fit and tell you what can be done.


Hi! I somehow missed your post. I did pay $$$ too much for it. I'm ok with it being edgy - I haven plenty in my wardrobe that works with that, but I'm seizing the opportunity to return it given the misrepresentation.

Thanks!


----------



## scivolare

gracekelly said:


> Return it.  You overpaid.  The stain in the armpit will not come out because it has probably been there a long time.  It doesn't fit.


Yep, returning.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Can you close the jacket?  I rarely close mine but firmly believe one should be able to.


I go through this all the time,  I agree with you because my DH embedded that in my head eons ago, however, if you look closely at blogger/influencer pix, 99% of these girls not only do not close their jacket, but the jackets are small so they can get a more fitted look.  Fashion or being practical?  What a choice!


----------



## scivolare

gracekelly said:


> I go through this all the time,  I agree with you because my DH embedded that in my head eons ago, however, if you look closely at blogger/influencer pix, 99% of these girls not only do not close their jacket, but the jackets are small so they can get a more fitted look.  Fashion or being practical?  What a choice!


I am guilty of this (obviously). I live in a warmer climate and just rarely feel the need to close my jackets. My husband also gives me a hard time about this.


----------



## gracekelly

scivolare said:


> I am guilty of this (obviously). I live in a warmer climate and just rarely feel the need to close my jackets. My husband also gives me a hard time about this.


Perhaps it is also a function of age.  When I was in my 20's I know that I  bought jackets that I couldn't close and I didn't care because I knew I would not button them up.  I just want the fitted look.  I still prefer the fitted look, but now I am willing to do the alterations and when I was younger I never wanted to do that.


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> I go through this all the time,  I agree with you because my DH embedded that in my head eons ago, however, if you look closely at blogger/influencer pix, 99% of these girls not only do not close their jacket, but the jackets are small so they can get a more fitted look.  Fashion or being practical?  What a choice!



I’m sure they also cannot move their arms in a jacket that is too tight!  If I am not comfortable I won’t feel confident and ultimately won’t wear the piece.


----------



## EmileH

I think you can get away with a jacket that’s too tight when you are young, but at my age if I wear something that’s too tight I look like an old fat lady who is trying too hard.  Ultimately I look heavier if I cannot close my jacket. 

I think I finally found something that adds to my collection and fills a gap. So excited to go try it tomorrow. It has been a while since I felt tempted by something.  I’m still thoroughly enjoying the pieces I chose over the past few years.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> I’m sure they also cannot move their arms in a jacket that is too tight!  If I am not comfortable I won’t feel confident and ultimately won’t wear the piece.



I suspect that the models can't move their arms either.  Strictly for photos sometimes.


----------



## Mrs.Z

EmileH said:


> I think you can get away with a jacket that’s too tight when you are young, but at my age if I wear something that’s too tight I look like an old fat lady who is trying too hard.  Ultimately I look heavier if I cannot close my jacket.
> 
> I think I finally found something that adds to my collection and fills a gap. So excited to go try it tomorrow. It has been a while since I felt tempted by something.  I’m still thoroughly enjoying the pieces I chose over the past few years.



An old fat lady that is trying too hard.....hilarious and not possible!!  Thanks for the laugh, can’t wait to see what you select!!


----------



## dharma

EmileH said:


> I think you can get away with a jacket that’s too tight when you are young, but at my age if I wear something that’s too tight I look like an old fat lady who is trying too hard.  Ultimately I look heavier if I cannot close my jacket.
> 
> I think I finally found something that adds to my collection and fills a gap. So excited to go try it tomorrow. It has been a while since I felt tempted by something.  I’m still thoroughly enjoying the pieces I chose over the past few years.


How exciting!


----------



## gracekelly

Sad, but true.  At a certain age things that look good on the young either make you look older, ridiculous, have not shopped for anything new in 2 decades  or you forgot to take your medication


----------



## Genie27

I thought the most magical thing about Chanel jackets is that with alterations, I *could* button up a slim silhouette jacket, without having to size way up to where the shoulders stuck out too far. 

With other brands I have had to buy to fit either the shoulders (and not able to close), or fit the bust and look like a linebacker. 

@EmileH thats exciting!! Good luck with the new pieces.


----------



## ladysarah

Looking forward to this....


----------



## ladysarah

_Ultimately I look heavier if I cannot close my jacket. _
 I think the current ‘look ‘ is for a more relaxed looser fit. Too tight rarely looks good and things that are tight on the chest look as if I’ve lost control of my weight.


----------



## TankerToad

Love these new jackets !


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4357422
> 
> Love these new jackets !


They look so oversized. Won’t work for me. Money saved.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> They look so oversized. Won’t work for me. Money saved.


I agree. I might try it on in xs but still, the colors and cut don't really work for me.


----------



## gracekelly

Tykhe said:


> I agree. I might try it on in xs but still, the colors and cut don't really work for me.


When you size down the jackets get even shorter. That is a problem for me. Too short and in a full jacket I look like I swallowed a beer barrel   I can wear short but it has to be a slim fit.   I agree about the colors. A bit elementary school coloring book.


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> When you size down the jackets get even shorter. That is a problem for me. Too short and in a full jacket I look like I swallowed a beer barrel   I can wear short but it has to be a slim fit.   I agree about the colors. A bit elementary school coloring book.


Yeah especially the rainbow one in the middle. Ugh!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I love the one on the right, but not if it’s oversized


----------



## gracekelly

BBC said:


> I love the one on the right, but not if it’s oversized


Goes with a certain person’s hair color


----------



## periogirl28

I love the jackets but there is no way I can size down further, so might be money saved on entire collection. I rather not alter down too much and 3 sizes would be ridiculous!


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> I went to pick up my long black jacket and they had this.... As other ladies have said, it is amazing and is a great fit.
> 
> I must have it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3396430
> 
> 
> But I won't [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


This one? 

(I’m reading from page 1 and this is where I am right now). 

My deepest sympathies


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> This one?
> 
> (I’m reading from page 1 and this is where I am right now).
> 
> My deepest sympathies



Yes.... I had just bought the longer version of the black paris rome and this one showed up. Bad timing, so not to be.... Probably too warm for my climate and hot flashes anyways. She says to make herself feel better. LOL.


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Yes.... I had just bought the longer version of the black paris rome and this one showed up. Bad timing, so not to be.... Probably too warm for my climate and hot flashes anyways. She says to make herself feel better. LOL.


I’ve read/heard it was thicker than the black.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Genie27 said:


> I’ve read/heard it was thicker than the black.


Yes, it is slightly thicker than the black.  It is a really nice jacket.  I like to dress it down, although I do have the matching skirt.  Someday for an occasion I might wear it as a suit, but it's a bit "mayor's wife" as someone previously noted.


----------



## argcdg

After a full year of not buying any Chanel I went and picked up two jackets today!  I bought the navy double-breasted La Pausa and the pink/navy/khaki cropped jacket from spring.  Very excited about both.  There just was not anything from fall that I wanted; I tend to do better with cruise and spring.  The navy is a true year-rounder though!  Will post pics when I wear them.


----------



## argcdg

scivolare said:


> I am guilty of this (obviously). I live in a warmer climate and just rarely feel the need to close my jackets. My husband also gives me a hard time about this.


This is such a guy thing. My husband gets very exercised if I buy a jacket that doesn’t close; he made me size up in two balmain blazers for that reason.  I guess it is drilled into them that the button and button hole should be within X inches of each other when the jacket is open.


----------



## periogirl28

argcdg said:


> After a full year of not buying any Chanel I went and picked up two jackets today!  I bought the navy double-breasted La Pausa and the pink/navy/khaki cropped jacket from spring.  Very excited about both.  There just was not anything from fall that I wanted; I tend to do better with cruise and spring.  The navy is a true year-rounder though!  Will post pics when I wear them.


I love the Pink/Khaki/ Navy cropped jacket but am hesitating. May I ask, did you have to take in the shoulders a lot? Worried it may be just a little too much alteration for me.


----------



## argcdg

periogirl28 said:


> I love the Pink/Khaki/ Navy cropped jacket but am hesitating. May I ask, did you have to take in the shoulders a lot? Worried it may be just a little too much alteration for me.


No, I didn’t do a thing to it (and I have narrow shoulders).  I tried on both jackets in my size and just walked out with them.  This year’s shoulder pads are much smaller.


----------



## periogirl28

argcdg said:


> No, I didn’t do a thing to it (and I have narrow shoulders).  I tried on both jackets in my size and just walked out with them.  This year’s shoulder pads are much smaller.


Woah maybe I got a weird one. The 34 shoulders stuck out so much.


----------



## scivolare

argcdg said:


> This is such a guy thing. My husband gets very exercised if I buy a jacket that doesn’t close; he made me size up in two balmain blazers for that reason.  I guess it is drilled into them that the button and button hole should be within X inches of each other when the jacket is open.


I literally just bought a “no close” blazer from Balmain. So. Lol


----------



## EmileH

shopper110 said:


> Has everyone been able to find the jackets they're after from the current collection?



After almost a 2 year period of not really finding anything that I felt I needed I purchased this suit. My lovely SA said she thought of me immediately when it arrived. It ticks all of the boxes for me: good fit for me, my colors, pieces can be worn alone or together and mix well with my current wardrobe, fills a gap because I need warm weather clothes. Oh and the price wasn’t insane.


----------



## Mrs.Z

EmileH said:


> After almost a 2 year period of not really finding anything that I felt I needed I purchased this suit. My lovely SA said she thought of me immediately when it arrived. It ticks all of the boxes for me: good fit for me, my colors, pieces can be worn alone or together and mix well with my current wardrobe, fills a gap because I need warm weather clothes. Oh and the price wasn’t insane.
> 
> View attachment 4360124



So pretty, feminine, ladylike, classic.....love it.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> So pretty, feminine, ladylike, classic.....love it.



Thank you. I’m excited to pick it up next week.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> After almost a 2 year period of not really finding anything that I felt I needed I purchased this suit. My lovely SA said she thought of me immediately when it arrived. It ticks all of the boxes for me: good fit for me, my colors, pieces can be worn alone or together and mix well with my current wardrobe, fills a gap because I need warm weather clothes. Oh and the price wasn’t insane.
> 
> View attachment 4360124


Looking forward to seeing how you style it. Beautiful choice!


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the tweed ! [emoji173]️


----------



## nicole0612

EmileH said:


> After almost a 2 year period of not really finding anything that I felt I needed I purchased this suit. My lovely SA said she thought of me immediately when it arrived. It ticks all of the boxes for me: good fit for me, my colors, pieces can be worn alone or together and mix well with my current wardrobe, fills a gap because I need warm weather clothes. Oh and the price wasn’t insane.
> 
> View attachment 4360124



Beautiful choice, EmileH, it will be perfect for spring/summer office wear, and that is often a difficult category to find.


----------



## sillygooose

Taking my vintage jacket out for a spin today, thanks for letting me share


----------



## scivolare

sillygooose said:


> View attachment 4361208
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my vintage jacket out for a spin today, thanks for letting me share


You look fabulous! I love the pairing with the Princetowns.


----------



## argcdg

Wearing my new cruise jacket for meetings today in frigid (and decidedly uncruiselike) Chicago


----------



## argcdg

EmileH said:


> After almost a 2 year period of not really finding anything that I felt I needed I purchased this suit. My lovely SA said she thought of me immediately when it arrived. It ticks all of the boxes for me: good fit for me, my colors, pieces can be worn alone or together and mix well with my current wardrobe, fills a gap because I need warm weather clothes. Oh and the price wasn’t insane.
> 
> View attachment 4360124


This is beautiful and so you!!


----------



## EmileH

scivolare said:


> You look fabulous! I love the pairing with the Princetowns.



How did I miss this photo? Beautiful jacket. Fabulous outfit. 



argcdg said:


> View attachment 4363171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new cruise jacket for meetings today in frigid (and decidedly uncruiselike) Chicago



Looks lovely on you



argcdg said:


> This is beautiful and so you!!



Thank you. My SA knows me so well. It was love at first sight.


----------



## Swedishstyle

Very happy to add my first “new to me” Chanel jacket from 2008 in excellent condition in a traditional houndstooth pattern in all silk. It has a nicely tailored cut, yet it is relaxed at the same time. I think it will pair well with my casual wardrobe style of mostly jeans or casual bottoms and can be worn with a t-shirt, blouse or light sweater underneath.


----------



## periogirl28

Swedishstyle said:


> Very happy to add my first “new to me” Chanel jacket from 2008 in excellent condition in a traditional houndstooth pattern in all silk. It has a nicely tailored cut, yet it is relaxed at the same time. I think it will pair well with my casual wardrobe style of mostly jeans or casual bottoms and can be worn with a t-shirt, blouse or light sweater underneath.
> 
> View attachment 4363480


Perfect and ready for AW 2019!


----------



## EmileH

Swedishstyle said:


> Very happy to add my first “new to me” Chanel jacket from 2008 in excellent condition in a traditional houndstooth pattern in all silk. It has a nicely tailored cut, yet it is relaxed at the same time. I think it will pair well with my casual wardrobe style of mostly jeans or casual bottoms and can be worn with a t-shirt, blouse or light sweater underneath.
> 
> View attachment 4363480



Congrats. It’s lovely and the fit looks perfect


----------



## gracekelly

Swedishstyle said:


> Very happy to add my first “new to me” Chanel jacket from 2008 in excellent condition in a traditional houndstooth pattern in all silk. It has a nicely tailored cut, yet it is relaxed at the same time. I think it will pair well with my casual wardrobe style of mostly jeans or casual bottoms and can be worn with a t-shirt, blouse or light sweater underneath.
> 
> View attachment 4363480


The fall show was packed with houndstooth!  Looks beautiful and elegant on you.


----------



## gracekelly

argcdg said:


> View attachment 4363171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my new cruise jacket for meetings today in frigid (and decidedly uncruiselike) Chicago


Mine is in alterations right now.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Brooklynite

I have been lurking for a while and saw so many beautiful outfits. Thank you for sharing. A question for you: does Chanel host trunk shows for people to preorder jackets? I am in NYC, for reference. Thank you.


----------



## wantitneedit

Was someone after this? Or do i have the wrong thread/jacket? https://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-16A...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## EmileH

Brooklynite said:


> I have been lurking for a while and saw so many beautiful outfits. Thank you for sharing. A question for you: does Chanel host trunk shows for people to preorder jackets? I am in NYC, for reference. Thank you.



Hi, not that I have ever been to. I usually send my SA excited text messages after the shows about what I like. I think they compile the customers thoughts for what to buy but to be honest it’s hard to tell much from the runway looks and it’s hard to predict prices, so they end up buying what makes sense for the store. If you like something specific I’m sure the buyer would look closely at that piece.

As the season nears there is a book where they can put your name in to try something in a specific size. The photos of the pieces are available to see on their iPads in the store before things start to arrive. They will then call you when it comes in. If it’s popular they can only hold it 24-48 hours. But very few pieces are that popular. People like different things so it tends to work out. If they did not order something or it sold out at the store my SA can almost always track it down and bring it in. It has never been an issue unless I wait until the season has passed and decide that I want something very late in the game.  

So i do not think it’s necessary to preorder. They have cocktail parties when new collections arrive but by then the regulars have already seen and bought what they want. 

I think its key to find an SA who you like, who understands your style and who is a bit of a go getter.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my beige Seoul to dinner in New Delhi yesterday!


----------



## EmileH

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my beige Seoul to dinner in New Delhi yesterday!
> View attachment 4364753



Lovely


----------



## Genie27

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my beige Seoul to dinner in New Delhi yesterday!
> View attachment 4364753


Gorgeous! Have a wonderful time - looking forward to see more Jacket-in-action pics!!


----------



## pigleto972001

That’s a great jacket !!! Love the yellow shoes [emoji151]


----------



## Tykhe

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my beige Seoul to dinner in New Delhi yesterday!
> View attachment 4364753


Looks great on you!


----------



## Brooklynite

EmileH said:


> Hi, not that I have ever been to. I usually send my SA excited text messages after the shows about what I like. I think they compile the customers thoughts for what to buy but to be honest it’s hard to tell much from the runway looks and it’s hard to predict prices, so they end up buying what makes sense for the store. If you like something specific I’m sure the buyer would look closely at that piece.
> 
> As the season nears there is a book where they can put your name in to try something in a specific size. The photos of the pieces are available to see on their iPads in the store before things start to arrive. They will then call you when it comes in. If it’s popular they can only hold it 24-48 hours. But very few pieces are that popular. People like different things so it tends to work out. If they did not order something or it sold out at the store my SA can almost always track it down and bring it in. It has never been an issue unless I wait until the season has passed and decide that I want something very late in the game.
> 
> So i do not think it’s necessary to preorder. They have cocktail parties when new collections arrive but by then the regulars have already seen and bought what they want.
> 
> I think its key to find an SA who you like, who understands your style and who is a bit of a go getter.


Thank you so much for your great insight. I used to live in Boston and they held mini luncheons/runway shows, old school. It was always wonderful experience. I quite miss them...


----------



## Brooklynite

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my beige Seoul to dinner in New Delhi yesterday!
> View attachment 4364753


Beautiful!


----------



## ailoveresale

EmileH said:


> Lovely





Genie27 said:


> Gorgeous! Have a wonderful time - looking forward to see more Jacket-in-action pics!!





pigleto972001 said:


> That’s a great jacket !!! Love the yellow shoes [emoji151]


Thanks they’re Rothy’s. 



Tykhe said:


> Looks great on you!





Brooklynite said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you all! [emoji5]


----------



## Swedishstyle

gracekelly said:


> The fall show was packed with houndstooth!  Looks beautiful and elegant on you.



Thank you so much for all your lovely comments


----------



## gracekelly

Fall Act I 2017 jacket


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Fall Act I 2017 jacket



Beautiful.


----------



## pigleto972001

Styling !!!


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> Fall Act I 2017 jacket


Love it!


----------



## Genie27

The TRR button thief strikes again! The jacket I ordered came in, but was missing the bottom button. Checked the garment bag etc. But nothing. I wondered if it was missing in the photos but nope! All 7 were in the photo. 

I’ve sent them a message but this seems to be a very common issue for them.


----------



## pigleto972001

Ugh !!! That stinks !!! Are the buttons the same as the cream version ? Where did the button go? Do they think we won’t notice.


----------



## EmileH

That is infuriating!!!


----------



## EmileH

Do you think someone bought it took the button and then returned it?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Genie27 said:


> The TRR button thief strikes again! The jacket I ordered came in, but was missing the bottom button. Checked the garment bag etc. But nothing. I wondered if it was missing in the photos but nope! All 7 were in the photo.
> 
> I’ve sent them a message but this seems to be a very common issue for them.





pigleto972001 said:


> Ugh !!! That stinks !!! Are the buttons the same as the cream version ? Where did the button go? Do they think we won’t notice.


It is an unnoticeable as this Cartier JUC in _very good condition with ‘light scratches throughout the metal’

_


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Ugh !!! That stinks !!! Are the buttons the same as the cream version ? Where did the button go? Do they think we won’t notice.


I think the grixpoix colour is different- I don’t have the cream handy to compare. 

Yeah, I don’t want to send it back though.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> Do you think someone bought it took the button and then returned it?


It crossed my mind. But repeated complaints of missing buttons would cause questions, right? Look into a pattern of returns/followed by complaints etc? Or staff on the same schedule? 

Each button is expensive to replace, right?


----------



## pigleto972001

I think some ladies maybe have had success taking them into Chanel and asking if they can get the buttons? Sometimes they have them on eBay too. So annoying - at least the real real could offer you a discount. 

WDTD (what did tykhe do?)


----------



## EmileH

Yes at least ask for a discount! Chanel can get one but I think it takes forever. Look on eBay. Geez if nothing else the thief might be selling them there. I doubt TRR investigates at all. Customer service stinks everywhere these days. Sorry genie. 

On a happier note, I found the skirt that matches my Victoria Beckham jacket new with tags for $220. Faint. All three pieces are interchangeable.


----------



## chaneljewel

I had a terrible experience with getting a Chanel jacket altered and the seamstress cutting off the buttons and fabric swatch then never returning them to me.  Luckily my SA reported the incident which had happened more than once and both were returned.  It upset me that she had removed the button and swatch but also cut off the price tags too.  Neither was in the way of the alteration.   I paid for the jacket so should have been the one to remove these items.


----------



## gracekelly

chaneljewel said:


> I had a terrible experience with getting a Chanel jacket altered and the seamstress cutting off the buttons and fabric swatch then never returning them to me.  Luckily my SA reported the incident which had happened more than once and both were returned.  It upset me that she had removed the button and swatch but also cut off the price tags too.  Neither was in the way of the alteration.   I paid for the jacket so should have been the one to remove these items.


Saks did this all the time years ago.  They kept the swatch and the buttons in the office.  In retrospect I was too naive about it.


----------



## ailoveresale

I can’t believe the buttons were in the picture but one missing when you received it - this definitely implies either a TRR employee removing it or someone buying, removing the button, then returning and hoping they wouldn’t notice. Either way - shady! I hope they give you some store credit or partial refund.


----------



## EmileH

The New York chanel boutique still steals buttons. I had a ritz cardigan sent from them and it arrived with the package opened and the extra button removed, I’m still fuming. I have ti be ocd about losing a button off that cardigan. I wore it last week and one looked a bit loose so I took it off for safety. I forget who else did that to me.... I know, when I bought the Seoul jacket full price it was shipped from a Florida boutique and they did the same thing. I called and the admitted it and sent them to me. So obnoxious,


----------



## Mrs.Z

EmileH said:


> The New York chanel boutique still steals buttons. I had a ritz cardigan sent from them and it arrived with the package opened and the extra button removed, I’m still fuming. I have ti be ocd about losing a button off that cardigan. I wore it last week and one looked a bit loose so I took it off for safety. I forget who else did that to me.... I know, when I bought the Seoul jacket full price it was shipped from a Florida boutique and they did the same thing. I called and the admitted it and sent them to me. So obnoxious,



That would make me furious....I want to run up and inventory my buttons!


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> The New York chanel boutique still steals buttons. I had a ritz cardigan sent from them and it arrived with the package opened and the extra button removed, I’m still fuming. I have ti be ocd about losing a button off that cardigan. I wore it last week and one looked a bit loose so I took it off for safety. I forget who else did that to me.... I know, when I bought the Seoul jacket full price it was shipped from a Florida boutique and they did the same thing. I called and the admitted it and sent them to me. So obnoxious,



The Nordstrom SA told me that if your garment is 3-4 years old, they can still get the button from Paris.  I think you should ask the Boston boutique to get the Ritz button for you while it is still available.  

I didn't realize what they were doing at Saks until I bought a jacket on sale and the SA asked me if I wanted extra buttons and swatches!  I said yes and the next thing I knew, she was taking me into the office and pulling out a box and giving me two extra packages!  She implied that they felt that they were doing the customer a service by "safekeeping" these things and if the occasion arose where you needed the extra material or button, they assumed that you would be bringing in the garment you had purchased there.  Nice in theory, but I think it was a total fairy tale.  They would need a room to store all the buttons and swatches  from ALL the garments sold over the years.


----------



## Tykhe

pigleto972001 said:


> I think some ladies maybe have had success taking them into Chanel and asking if they can get the buttons? Sometimes they have them on eBay too. So annoying - at least the real real could offer you a discount.
> 
> WDTD (what did tykhe do?)


I still have not received my replacement buttons from Chanel  for my Chanel Versailles jacket that got destroyed at the dry cleaner. I would not advise waiting on Chanel to replace the buttons. I returned the one jacket I got with missing buttons. Really not worth the trouble for how much money these jackets cost even on the resell market. .


----------



## periogirl28

So. I am quite speechless reading all this. All my Chanel and whatever, Dior, Hermes, no matter what it is, comes with clothes cover, tags, buttons and fabrics from the boutiques even after alterations. In Europe I know stores can get you replacement buttons but have never needed to try it. Hope it works out.


----------



## TankerToad

Yellow jacket LOVE


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4373984
> View attachment 4373985
> View attachment 4373986
> View attachment 4373987
> 
> Yellow jacket LOVE



Please stop killing me [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]
(Or is it heavy enabling??? [emoji8][emoji254][emoji173]️)


----------



## Mrs.Z

It looks so fab styled casually with jeans!


----------



## EmileH

Love the squished up sleeves slightly unkempt look.


----------



## pigleto972001

I know ! I wish the black one didn’t have so much sparkle. It was awesome  and yellow thankfully is not my color. Ha ha !


----------



## EmileH

I was just at 57th street. They seem to have a lot of Act I out. None of the beach stuff was out yet. They have the yellow jacket prominently displayed. Hopefully they have stock. They have the jacket displayed in white too. I’m not sure I love the texture in white but the yellow is very pretty. Not my color but very pretty.


----------



## dotty8

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4373984
> View attachment 4373985
> View attachment 4373986
> View attachment 4373987
> 
> Yellow jacket LOVE



Wow, I love the combination with the pink bag and brooch


----------



## Brooklynite

That yellow jacket has such wide shoulders...not for everyone I suppose.


----------



## Brooklynite

The coat in the first pic is so pretty.


----------



## cynicsaturn

Have always been wanting to get a tweed jacket for occasions, evenings etc since CC tweed is such a classic piece. No neutral colored one in this season and the SA recommends me this tweed jacket. I wonder if this one be too difficult to carry and not a good piece to keep? This is my first CC jacket so would appreciate your thoughts or experience sharing. TIA!


----------



## pigleto972001

What about the black sparkly spring mandarin jacket ? It’s a neutral. 

I tried a similar jacket and the shoulders didn’t work and the trim on the pockets was too thick. Have you tried it? Do you love it ?


----------



## cynicsaturn

pigleto972001 said:


> What about the black sparkly spring mandarin jacket ? It’s a neutral.
> 
> I tried a similar jacket and the shoulders didn’t work and the trim on the pockets was too thick. Have you tried it? Do you love it ?


I want a classic tweed jacket so have skipped that one. The shoulders are a bit over padded, but my SA says the seamstress can alter it for me. I love the design but worry if the color might be hard to carry. My SA says classic tweed jacket design rarely comes in all black or neutral nowadays. They are often in other styles with alternate collars or cuttings.

Hence would like to hear from the experts @ purseblog whether you would usually just skip these kind of pop color patterns. Or it is indeed normal to have such colorful patterns with classic tweed jackets these days so no need to worry too much about.


----------



## gracekelly

cynicsaturn said:


> Have always been wanting to get a tweed jacket for occasions, evenings etc since CC tweed is such a classic piece. No neutral colored one in this season and the SA recommends me this tweed jacket. I wonder if this one be too difficult to carry and not a good piece to keep? This is my first CC jacket so would appreciate your thoughts or experience sharing. TIA!



I think it is a really pretty tweed.  The trim on the pockets is especially nice as are the buttons.  Easy to wear with black or white/ivory pant, skirt or dress.  You could even pull out the green in the tweed for a top.  I can't tell if there is a touch of blue or purple in the tweed as well.  Looks like there is some on the pocket trim.  The bottom line is how easily would it fit in with things you already have?  I have one tweed similar to this in reds, pinks, ivory, black and I think it is one of my prettiest jackets.  I think I have the most fun with it when dressing it down with a pretty white blouse and a jean.


----------



## pigleto972001

cynicsaturn said:


> I want a classic tweed jacket so have skipped that one. The shoulders are a bit over padded, but my SA says the seamstress can alter it for me. I love the design but worry if the color might be hard to carry. My SA says classic tweed jacket design rarely comes in all black or neutral nowadays. They are often in other styles with alternate collars or cuttings.
> 
> Hence would like to hear from the experts @ purseblog whether you would usually just skip these kind of pop color patterns. Or it is indeed normal to have such colorful patterns with classic tweed jackets these days so no need to worry too much about.



Ah I see. I think you could make it work with the colors. Just pair w simple color pants or jeans. My SA and I thought the tweed trim on the pockets was a bit over the top but it’s a personal choice.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah I see. I think you could make it work with the colors. Just pair w simple color pants or jeans. My SA and I thought the tweed trim on the pockets was a bit over the top but it’s a personal choice.



Really?  Over the top?  Don't tell Pharrell, he might copy it. hahahaha!  I think it is unique and pretty, but what do I know?


----------



## pigleto972001

Hahaha. It was just thick compared to the rest of the tweed and stuck out on me. Maybe it was my hips and not so much the trim [emoji15]. 

Honestly I prob wouldn’t have noticed it if he hadn’t had said something about them to begin with. Then it was all I could see.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brooklynite said:


> That yellow jacket has such wide shoulders...not for everyone I suppose.



I have it in black - loooooove it - shoulders really arent particularly wide IRL.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cynicsaturn said:


> I want a classic tweed jacket so have skipped that one. The shoulders are a bit over padded, but my SA says the seamstress can alter it for me. I love the design but worry if the color might be hard to carry. My SA says classic tweed jacket design rarely comes in all black or neutral nowadays. They are often in other styles with alternate collars or cuttings.
> 
> Hence would like to hear from the experts @ purseblog whether you would usually just skip these kind of pop color patterns. Or it is indeed normal to have such colorful patterns with classic tweed jackets these days so no need to worry too much about.



I don’t do great with the more boxy shapes but I love the colors on this one - it will go with a lot.


----------



## chaneljewel

Agree that the colors are pretty and can easily be worn with different styles.


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah I see. I think you could make it work with the colors. Just pair w simple color pants or jeans. My SA and I thought the tweed trim on the pockets was a bit over the top but it’s a personal choice.


I know what you mean.  Sometimes the pocket trim on some jackets really sticks out and depending how it sits on your body, you can look like your hips are poking the trim out.  Sounds like a look the Kardashians would love.


----------



## cynicsaturn

gracekelly said:


> I think it is a really pretty tweed.  The trim on the pockets is especially nice as are the buttons.  Easy to wear with black or white/ivory pant, skirt or dress.  You could even pull out the green in the tweed for a top.  I can't tell if there is a touch of blue or purple in the tweed as well.  Looks like there is some on the pocket trim.  The bottom line is how easily would it fit in with things you already have?  I have one tweed similar to this in reds, pinks, ivory, black and I think it is one of my prettiest jackets.  I think I have the most fun with it when dressing it down with a pretty white blouse and a jean.


Yup it's like pink, green, white and black with  sparkling blue highlight. I usually wear neutrals like black, navy and beige for evenings so hopefully it will be good match too!



pigleto972001 said:


> Ah I see. I think you could make it work with the colors. Just pair w simple color pants or jeans. My SA and I thought the tweed trim on the pockets was a bit over the top but it’s a personal choice.


Was a bit odd too when first looking at it but it looks fine when trying it out



BBC said:


> I don’t do great with the more boxy shapes but I love the colors on this one - it will go with a lot.


Thanks!!! Now I feel more confident to get this as my first tweed!



chaneljewel said:


> Agree that the colors are pretty and can easily be worn with different styles.


Thanks! I originally worry they look pretty but hard to carry in real person. Now I feel more confident it'll probably be one of my favorite jackets in the wardrobe 

Thanks for all the positive comments! My SA has kept it for me already. Can't wait to get it altered and take my first tweed home~


----------



## Mrs.Z

cynicsaturn said:


> I want a classic tweed jacket so have skipped that one. The shoulders are a bit over padded, but my SA says the seamstress can alter it for me. I love the design but worry if the color might be hard to carry. My SA says classic tweed jacket design rarely comes in all black or neutral nowadays. They are often in other styles with alternate collars or cuttings.
> 
> Hence would like to hear from the experts @ purseblog whether you would usually just skip these kind of pop color patterns. Or it is indeed normal to have such colorful patterns with classic tweed jackets these days so no need to worry too much about.



Um no sorry this is what a certain Department store once told me when I started buying Chanel....that made me switch and give all my business to another Dept. Store.  In my opinion wait for something that makes your heart skip a beat, there are PLENTY of classics in black or neutral.  I did not care for these colors in person nor did I find the cut of the jacket flattering or classic....I would pass.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> Um no sorry this is what a certain Department store once told me when I started buying Chanel....that made me switch and give all my business to another Dept. Store.  In my opinion wait for something that makes your heart skip a beat, there are PLENTY of classics in black or neutral.  I did not care for these colors in person nor did I find the cut of the jacket flattering or classic....I would pass.



Agree with this completely. There are often black or black and navy jackets in classic cuts. Unless these are your favorite colors and it makes your heart sing skip it. It seems a bit high pressure to me. My store never does this to me and that’s why I’m so loyal.


----------



## pigleto972001

Bring in pieces you would wear w the jacket and try it with them. If you love it and it works, then take it ! If not, it’s ok to pass. There will be some other beautiful jackets. For these prices we have to love them. Keep us posted [emoji173]️


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Bring in pieces you would wear w the jacket and try it with them. If you love it and it works, then take it ! If not, it’s ok to pass. There will be some other beautiful jackets. For these prices we have to love them. Keep us posted [emoji173]️



Wise words


----------



## cynicsaturn

Mrs.Z said:


> Um no sorry this is what a certain Department store once told me when I started buying Chanel....that made me switch and give all my business to another Dept. Store.  In my opinion wait for something that makes your heart skip a beat, there are PLENTY of classics in black or neutral.  I did not care for these colors in person nor did I find the cut of the jacket flattering or classic....I would pass.





EmileH said:


> Agree with this completely. There are often black or black and navy jackets in classic cuts. Unless these are your favorite colors and it makes your heart sing skip it. It seems a bit high pressure to me. My store never does this to me and that’s why I’m so loyal.





pigleto972001 said:


> Bring in pieces you would wear w the jacket and try it with them. If you love it and it works, then take it ! If not, it’s ok to pass. There will be some other beautiful jackets. For these prices we have to love them. Keep us posted [emoji173]️



Thanks all! Yup will bring in my little black or navy for the sanity check before the final decision!


----------



## smileygirl

EmileH said:


> Wise words


Agree.  Alternatively have them hold it and go in several times with different outfits.  That’s what I do!  One day with work clothes, another with jeans


----------



## smileygirl

cynicsaturn said:


> Thanks all! Yup will bring in my little black or navy for the sanity check before the final decision!


Personally I really like the colours.  The cut didn’t work on me and so I passed.  But not sure that I would necessarily get it as a first jacket.  I haven’t touched the first jacket that I got for years ... and I wouldn’t have bought it now


----------



## EmileH

smileygirl said:


> Agree.  Alternatively have them hold it and go in several times with different outfits.  That’s what I do!  One day with work clothes, another with jeans



Haha. I brought a bag with trousers jeans two skirts and several other chanel tops and jackets the other day to try everything. I should also bring a white blouse and black turtleneck.  I borrowed heels. But my store is a long drive away. I can’t just pop in easily. The SM was so nice. He walked me to my car a block away with my bags to help. I just cant say enough how great that store is. They are so patient and helpful. They are totally in it for the long term relationship with customers. It has spoiled me from shopping anywhere else.


----------



## smileygirl

EmileH said:


> Haha. I brought a bag with trousers jeans two skirts and several other chanel tops and jackets the other day to try everything. I should also bring a white blouse and black turtleneck.  I borrowed heels. But my store is a long drive away. I can’t just pop in easily. The SM was so nice. He walked me to my car a block away with my bags to help. I just cant say enough how great that store is. They are so patient and helpful. They are totally in it for the long term relationship with customers. It has spoiled me from shopping anywhere else.


Yes, totally!  My store is just ten minute walk away from my office and so it’s easy for me to take the “alternative” approach.  But when I go in on the weekend, I do that too lol.  Bring a bag of clothes to try.  I think they don’t like returns and so I rather do this than take it home and return!


----------



## Genie27

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ladies, there is so much to catch up on this thread! For those who bought the robot jackets/suits, you are all absolutely rocking yours!
> I went back to try the black robot jacket along with the white and I am afraid it's still a no for me. I actually like the black better but the cut just doesn't work for me. The embellishments and gold/silver bits are also a bit too dressy for what I am looking for. So I shall live in those jackets through your ladies fab mod shorts!
> While I was there, a dress caught my eye. So I tried 2 colours. Blue v.s. pink. What do you ladies think I brought home with me?
> View attachment 3645815
> 
> View attachment 3645814


Found it! 
@pigleto972001


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> Found it!
> @pigleto972001


good work!


----------



## EmileH

I brought my brasserie jacket out today to add some sparkle to my Monday.


----------



## TankerToad

Anyone have this ?


----------



## ladysarah

I actually LOVE the pocket trim on this! If the price wasn’t so intimidating I’d nab it and run. 


cynicsaturn said:


> Have always been wanting to get a tweed jacket for occasions, evenings etc since CC tweed is such a classic piece. No neutral colored one in this season and the SA recommends me this tweed jacket. I wonder if this one be too difficult to carry and not a good piece to keep? This is my first CC jacket so would appreciate your thoughts or experience sharing. TIA!


----------



## Antonia

My outfit today...wearing my vintage Chanel jacket!!


----------



## EmileH

Antonia said:


> My outfit today...wearing my vintage Chanel jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391775



Wow that color is amazing. Your shoes are nice too. Great outfit


----------



## Antonia

EmileH said:


> Wow that color is amazing. Your shoes are nice too. Great outfit


Thank you so much!!![emoji8]


----------



## Genie27

Antonia said:


> My outfit today...wearing my vintage Chanel jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391775


Yes, awesome colour and shoes. What brand are the shoes, please? I'm always looking for mid-height block heel ankle-strap shoes for my bridge season (between boots and sandals)


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4391304
> 
> Anyone have this ?





Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
The pants are tricky.


----------



## TankerToad

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.



Thank you for posting this - I’m going to try this tomorrow 
Kinda love the pants on you 
It’s an elegant suit


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.


Looks wonderful on you Ari. Have you tried the navy blazer with the pant?


----------



## ari

TankerToad said:


> Thank you for posting this - I’m going to try this tomorrow
> Kinda love the pants on you
> It’s an elegant suit



Glad to be of help [emoji4]
I still need to see how the pants “behave “ after a long day sitting in the office. Too bad that Chanel doesn’t make pants from nice non stretchy fine wool. I love the cut of Chanel pants, but they are either cotton /that stretches badly after sitting/ or tweed that adds weight .


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> Looks wonderful on you Ari. Have you tried the navy blazer with the pant?



Thank you Gracekelly! No, but it’s still early spring here, so I’m wearing my fall tweed suits. I’d love to get a nice white wide leg pants for the navy blazer. I also have navy wide leg pants that might go, but I have tried them on.
How do you like yours?


----------



## chaneljewel

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.


Love this ari!   The blue tweed is just so pretty!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.



Ari, this is sooo pretty on you. Perfect choice.


----------



## cafecreme15

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.



Just stunning! Your taste is truly impeccable and your ability to style everything even better than Chanel is unsurpassed.


----------



## pigleto972001

Love the cruise suit. Looks great ! The pants did not work on me so much  haha.


----------



## Genie27

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.


Stunning! I love how you put outfits together - everything perfectly balanced, and then the shoes add the finishing tough with the bit of dark to ground it. You have an excellent eye for this.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

In love with this blue blazer- that photo from IG
I think she is a member here
Another glorious look[emoji170]


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> Thank you Gracekelly! No, but it’s still early spring here, so I’m wearing my fall tweed suits. I’d love to get a nice white wide leg pants for the navy blazer. I also have navy wide leg pants that might go, but I have tried them on.
> How do you like yours?


Have not worn it yet and like you, I am trying to get more wear out of my heavier jackets.  I do think that in the next 2 weeks I will be able to wear it.
Don't you have those cute patterned Chanel jeans from a couple of years ago?  I think this blazer could go with anything.  I have wide leg white pants and cropped so I am good to go in that dept.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> In love with this blue blazer- that photo from IG
> I think she is a member here
> Another glorious look[emoji170]


Her bag looks like blue jean.  I didn't think that color would work with this jacket, but it looks OK in the picture.


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> My outfit today...wearing my vintage Chanel jacket!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391775





ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.





TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4393146



Omg! Such beautiful colours... it can only be spring!


----------



## ari

chaneljewel said:


> Love this ari!   The blue tweed is just so pretty!


Thank you chaneljewel! 



EmileH said:


> Ari, this is sooo pretty on you. Perfect choice.


Thank you Emile! 


cafecreme15 said:


> Just stunning! Your taste is truly impeccable and your ability to style everything even better than Chanel is unsurpassed.


That’s a big compliment cafecreme! Thank you! 


pigleto972001 said:


> Love the cruise suit. Looks great ! The pants did not work on me so much  haha.


Thank you Pigleto! I’m still not sure they work on me [emoji23][emoji23] it is tricky to pull off tweed pants when one is not that thin. 



Genie27 said:


> Stunning! I love how you put outfits together - everything perfectly balanced, and then the shoes add the finishing tough with the bit of dark to ground it. You have an excellent eye for this.


Genie, you are too kind. I was just trying on the suit with the blouse I was wearing that day and the shoes are completely by chance as they were standing near by . Really! It’s just worked out 


gracekelly said:


> Have not worn it yet and like you, I am trying to get more wear out of my heavier jackets.  I do think that in the next 2 weeks I will be able to wear it.
> Don't you have those cute patterned Chanel jeans from a couple of years ago?  I think this blazer could go with anything.  I have wide leg white pants and cropped so I am good to go in that dept.



You mean the camellia jeans? 
Great idea. I’ll try them out !


----------



## gracekelly

@ari  yes the camellia jeans!  You are always looking for weekend outfits and this would be a great one and give you additional use of your jacket. If it works please post a picture


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ZZZZZZZ

ari said:


> View attachment 4392659
> 
> Yes. I got this suit. I still haven’t worn it as it’s strictly spring. But I love the color.
> The pants are tricky.


Looks amazing on you.. I always enjoy and admire the way you style your chanel.     Perfection  As I do have this same suit and was thinking on styling the same way as yours. I'll try to post some photo when I wear it.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## pigleto972001

Looks so good on you . I love that you captured the tweed perfectly in your last shot !!! 

I still love that gold jacket [emoji39]


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4394989
> View attachment 4394990
> View attachment 4394991
> View attachment 4394992


FAB on you TT! Perfect match with your B.


----------



## gracekelly

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4394989
> View attachment 4394990
> View attachment 4394991
> View attachment 4394992


Looks beautiful on you. The tweed is fab!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4394989
> View attachment 4394990
> View attachment 4394991
> View attachment 4394992



Perfect on you. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Love this tweed!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Perfect on you. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Love this tweed!



You know where I am, right?
Hugs to you, homegirl[emoji39]


----------



## Katel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4394989
> View attachment 4394990
> View attachment 4394991
> View attachment 4394992


Yum!!
Perfection on and with your bluejean!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> You know where I am, right?
> Hugs to you, homegirl[emoji39]



I know exactly where you are. [emoji8]
Wish I was there with you! Hugs back!!!


----------



## ari

gracekelly said:


> @ari  yes the camellia jeans!  You are always looking for weekend outfits and this would be a great one and give you additional use of your jacket. If it works please post a picture


You know me well ! Weekends are challenging in a way [emoji16] here it is




ZZZZZZZ said:


> Looks amazing on you.. I always enjoy and admire the way you style your chanel.     Perfection  As I do have this same suit and was thinking on styling the same way as yours. I'll try to post some photo when I wear it.


Thank you [emoji1317] you are too kind! Please post pictures! 


TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4394989
> View attachment 4394990
> View attachment 4394991
> View attachment 4394992



Great look, fits you perfectly! And it looks great with black!


----------



## EmileH

ari said:


> You know me well ! Weekends are challenging in a way [emoji16] here it is
> View attachment 4395772
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji1317] you are too kind! Please post pictures!
> 
> 
> Great look, fits you perfectly! And it looks great with black!



Sigh. This is so pretty on you.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> You know me well ! Weekends are challenging in a way [emoji16] here it is
> View attachment 4395772
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji1317] you are too kind! Please post pictures!
> 
> 
> Great look, fits you perfectly! And it looks great with black!


Looking very La Pausa!  Perfect!


----------



## Genie27

I can put my winter coats away.....Chanel jacket season is here


----------



## gracekelly

Genie27 said:


> I can put my winter coats away.....Chanel jacket season is here



Adorable!  Love the over the knee boot with the B.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I can put my winter coats away.....Chanel jacket season is here



Fabulous! Everything comes together so nicely- boots, bag; jacket.


----------



## pigleto972001

That jacket is so pretty and coordinates really well w the bag and boots [emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I can put my winter coats away.....Chanel jacket season is here


The whole ensemble is pure perfection!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ari said:


> You know me well ! Weekends are challenging in a way [emoji16] here it is
> View attachment 4395772
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji1317] you are too kind! Please post pictures!
> 
> 
> Great look, fits you perfectly! And it looks great with black!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> I can put my winter coats away.....Chanel jacket season is here



This is soooooo perfect on you!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Adorable!  Love the over the knee boot with the B.





EmileH said:


> Fabulous! Everything comes together so nicely- boots, bag; jacket.





pigleto972001 said:


> That jacket is so pretty and coordinates really well w the bag and boots [emoji173]️





cafecreme15 said:


> The whole ensemble is pure perfection!





BBC said:


> This is soooooo perfect on you!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you all! It was a bit ‘overdressed’ for weekend shopping, but since I hardly go anywhere other than work these days, and winter has been sooo long, it was nice to finally coordinate a spring outfit.


----------



## Brooklynite

Ari, you styled the blue jacket perfectly! 
TT, perfect fit on you. Great look. Thanks for the close up pics!


----------



## TankerToad

Chanel front window in Venice yesterday for all the yellow jacket lovers out there


----------



## Brooklynite

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4402338
> 
> Chanel front window in Venice yesterday for all the yellow jacket lovers out there


TT, are the actual jackets much more normal than the runway looks this season? I feel that the runway looks had much larger shoulders and they looked impractical. Real jackets, judging from your pictures, look a lot more appealing.


----------



## periogirl28

Have been told by 2 reliable sources that Chanel has Asian cuts which are available for order esp in Asian flagship stores. This is really very helpful for me esp with the current S/S Act 2 collection.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brooklynite said:


> TT, are the actual jackets much more normal than the runway looks this season? I feel that the runway looks had much larger shoulders and they looked impractical. Real jackets, judging from your pictures, look a lot more appealing.



I have this jacket, absolutely normal. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## chanel76

periogirl28 said:


> Have been told by 2 reliable sources that Chanel has Asian cuts which are available for order esp in Asian flagship stores. This is really very helpful for me esp with the current S/S Act 2 collection.


Are you referring to pre-order, which is usually open shortly after the runway show, or can an order still be placed now? I was under the impression that the boutiques can’t take orders once the collection has launched at the boutique. From what I understand, the pre-order for AW19 has already closed. I’d be keen to know if I’m mistaken about still being able to order for the current season.


----------



## Mrs.Z

periogirl28 said:


> Have been told by 2 reliable sources that Chanel has Asian cuts which are available for order esp in Asian flagship stores. This is really very helpful for me esp with the current S/S Act 2 collection.



Yes, they do.


----------



## TankerToad

Brooklynite said:


> TT, are the actual jackets much more normal than the runway looks this season? I feel that the runway looks had much larger shoulders and they looked impractical. Real jackets, judging from your pictures, look a lot more appealing.



I’d say more normal rather than exaggerated silhouettes- the summer collection is quite oversized imo tho


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Have been told by 2 reliable sources that Chanel has Asian cuts which are available for order esp in Asian flagship stores. This is really very helpful for me esp with the current S/S Act 2 collection.



Oh yes dear, this is true. When looking through the iPad my SA pointed out that there are different stock numbers for the Asian cuts.


----------



## Brooklynite

TankerToad said:


> I’d say more normal rather than exaggerated silhouettes- the summer collection is quite oversized imo tho


Makes a lot of sense. Thanks TT!


----------



## Brooklynite

Talking about preorder, did anyone see these two jackets on the FW19 book? How are they priced (ball park...similar pricing or huge increase due to Karl)? And with the second jacket...i'm assuming there were two worn by the model?
(Haven't got time to shop for a long time due to a new born at home...will need to count on my TPF friends for field advice =) )
TIA!


----------



## EmileH

Brooklynite said:


> Talking about preorder, did anyone see these two jackets on the FW19 book? How are they priced (ball park...similar pricing or huge increase due to Karl)? And with the second jacket...i'm assuming there were two worn by the model?
> (Haven't got time to shop for a long time due to a new born at home...will need to count on my TPF friends for field advice =) )
> TIA!



Several of us are interested in the fiat in the first photo. I believe its $7300 and the skirt about $2500. I don’t know about the second look,


----------



## periogirl28

chanel76 said:


> Are you referring to pre-order, which is usually open shortly after the runway show, or can an order still be placed now? I was under the impression that the boutiques can’t take orders once the collection has launched at the boutique. From what I understand, the pre-order for AW19 has already closed. I’d be keen to know if I’m mistaken about still being able to order for the current season.



I’m talking about the orders placed by the store buyers for each season. Not by individual customers.


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> Oh yes dear, this is true. When looking through the iPad my SA pointed out that there are different stock numbers for the Asian cuts.


This is so weird. How did I never know this until now. I have shopped across Asian and European stores and no one told me this until recently!


----------



## bags to die for

My SA mentioned this to me last year that there were scaled down versions of the clothes for Asian customers,


----------



## Brooklynite

EmileH said:


> Several of us are interested in the fiat in the first photo. I believe its $7300 and the skirt about $2500. I don’t know about the second look,


Great. Thank you so much!
I called the boutique asking if there was pre-order for customers, and there is none.
A bit surprised...back in the days, for instance, customers could pre-order runway looks from brands like Balenciaga w/ 50% deposit, but Chanel doesn't do that.


----------



## pigleto972001

Usually a week or two after the show each store will do a buy. If a client expresses interest in a certain piece the store can buy it if available. Otw I think most places get a decent size run in the pieces they feel will sell the best.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> My SA mentioned this to me last year that there were scaled down versions of the clothes for Asian customers,


So it’s quite new? Almost all my jackets were purchased from London and most fit perfectly without any alteration. This includes Paris -Seoul, Paris -Rome, Act 1 2018 etc.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

periogirl28 said:


> This is so weird. How did I never know this until now. I have shopped across Asian and European stores and no one told me this until recently!


Yes this is true.. Chanel store in Asia order the asian cut. I knew about this few years ago. I can feel the difference when you buy like pants, top. Because I realised about this was when I bought my Cuba pants in Paris it was very long and the cutting somehow bigger. And I went to Chanel store in Hong Kong then I tried same pants but different color the length and everything was perfect. And it also happened last year, I tried a top in Asia store the length was perfect and more fitted but someone already reserved it. So when I went to Paris I bought the top and it was longer.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

@periogirl28 But I think its not all Chanel designs they have asian cut. Only certain design


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> So it’s quite new? Almost all my jackets were purchased from London and most fit perfectly without any alteration. This includes Paris -Seoul, Paris -Rome, Act 1 2018 etc.



I do not know how long it has been going on but I remember looking at the information for fall act I 2017 the prior spring and the info was listed.


----------



## cynicsaturn

periogirl28 said:


> Have been told by 2 reliable sources that Chanel has Asian cuts which are available for order esp in Asian flagship stores. This is really very helpful for me esp with the current S/S Act 2 collection.


Yes there is... And the boutique can help on the alteration with shoulder pads adjusted so the jacket looks more "normal"


----------



## periogirl28

cynicsaturn said:


> Yes there is... And the boutique can help on the alteration with shoulder pads adjusted so the jacket looks more "normal"





ZZZZZZZ said:


> @periogirl28 But I think its not all Chanel designs they have asian cut. Only certain design



Thank you. I have had alterations done by the excellent Chanel tailors in different continents but was never told about the difference in cut.


----------



## smileygirl

I think it is mainly for SOME skirts, dresses, pants and longer coats that they have shorter lengths in Asia.    

The shorter jackets I think are generally same across the markets.  

Other brands like Lv also have this.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

I’m disappointed that Chanel has not joined with the other major Parisian brands to rebuild this historic symbol of Paris.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vo...ge-300-million-euros-to-repair-notre-dame/amp


----------



## pigleto972001

Karenaellen said:


> I’m disappointed that Chanel has not joined with the other major Parisian brands to rebuild this historic symbol of Paris.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vo...ge-300-million-euros-to-repair-notre-dame/amp



I was thinking the same thing. Has Hermes stepped up too?


----------



## ailoveresale

Time for spring jackets! SS18 jacket worn here with mother jeans and Chanel ballerinas with my new special edition reissue


----------



## gracekelly

ailoveresale said:


> Time for spring jackets! SS18 jacket worn here with mother jeans and Chanel ballerinas with my new special edition reissue
> 
> View attachment 4406663
> 
> View attachment 4406664


Looks just wonderful!!  Oh so jealous!  I can't wait to wear mine!  The weather is finally right for it!


----------



## pigleto972001

I have a hole in my collection for spring jackets ... but hearing that a lady is returning the owl cruise jacket from last year unworn and in perfect condition in my size. I’m going to jump on it this time! Always regretted returning it. I can’t even utter the words ban island at this point.


----------



## Brooklynite

ailoveresale said:


> Time for spring jackets! SS18 jacket worn here with mother jeans and Chanel ballerinas with my new special edition reissue
> 
> View attachment 4406663
> 
> View attachment 4406664


Such a classic look. Timeless elegance.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pigleto972001 said:


> I have a hole in my collection for spring jackets ... but hearing that a lady is returning the owl cruise jacket from last year unworn and in perfect condition in my size. I’m going to jump on it this time! Always regretted returning it. I can’t even utter the words ban island at this point.



That’s a fabulous jacket!!! Congratulations!


----------



## ailoveresale

gracekelly said:


> Looks just wonderful!!  Oh so jealous!  I can't wait to wear mine!  The weather is finally right for it!



Thank you! The weather is so up and down, I couldn’t resist wearing it today even for a little bit!



pigleto972001 said:


> I have a hole in my collection for spring jackets ... but hearing that a lady is returning the owl cruise jacket from last year unworn and in perfect condition in my size. I’m going to jump on it this time! Always regretted returning it. I can’t even utter the words ban island at this point.



You HAVE to GET IT!!!!!!



Brooklynite said:


> Such a classic look. Timeless elegance.



Thank you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> I have a hole in my collection for spring jackets ... but hearing that a lady is returning the owl cruise jacket from last year unworn and in perfect condition in my size. I’m going to jump on it this time! Always regretted returning it. I can’t even utter the words ban island at this point.


Wow! People can return Chanel items from last year in the U.S.?


----------



## pigleto972001

chicinthecity777 said:


> Wow! People can return Chanel items from last year in the U.S.?



Only at Nordstrom’s - one of the department stores.  has to have tags and be unworn.


----------



## chicinthecity777

pigleto972001 said:


> Only at Nordstrom’s - one of the department stores.  has to have tags and be unworn.


OK. Still it would be really annoying if it's a very sought after item and they become only available like 2 seasons later...


----------



## pigleto972001

I’m glad to try it a second time honestly. I had to return it last year when I found the Salzburg jacket. That was also how I was able to get the black Paris Rome a year later. I guess some ladies buy these but never wear them ?


----------



## lulilu

pigleto972001 said:


> I’m glad to try it a second time honestly. I had to return it last year when I found the Salzburg jacket. That was also how I was able to get the black Paris Rome a year later. I guess some ladies buy these but never wear them ?



You really have a special SA looking out for you, finding these special jackets!


----------



## 911snowball

Twins with you P on the ecru!  You will wear this jacket often as it is a great neutral. This is me in the NM dressing room pre-alterations (I softened the shoulder) when I got mine last year.


----------



## pigleto972001

Yes I do thanks ! I had just said well I need to take a break til Egypt then this came along! I will see how it looks !

Thanks for the pic snowball! I may def get the shoulder softened too. I recall it was a little Quasimodo on me hahah. Love it w the pink top!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Act 1 jacket for spring, with Espadrilles.


----------



## Mrs.Z

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4407463
> 
> Act 1 jacket for spring, with Espadrilles.



I love this jacket!


----------



## periogirl28

Mrs.Z said:


> I love this jacket!


Thank you dear, so do I, it is so comfy.


----------



## pigleto972001

Cute jacket Caroline de maigret is wearing in Shanghai at the Gabrielle exhibit


----------



## EmileH

pigleto972001 said:


> Cute jacket Caroline de maigret is wearing in Shanghai at the Gabrielle exhibit
> View attachment 4407571



I love this look. I wonder which season the jacket is. I think that’s my blouse


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> I love this look. I wonder which season the jacket is. I think that’s my blouse


Agree. Longer sleeves with 3/4 sleeve jacket.


----------



## bags to die for

Liu Wen in the metiers jacket


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> Liu Wen in the metiers jacket



Which jacket is this? I love the color.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Which jacket is this? I love the color.



Look 10 from Egypt.


----------



## EmileH

bags to die for said:


> Liu Wen in the metiers jacket



I wish Idid not see this. Love the color.


----------



## shuemacher

pigleto972001 said:


> I have a hole in my collection for spring jackets ... but hearing that a lady is returning the owl cruise jacket from last year unworn and in perfect condition in my size. I’m going to jump on it this time! Always regretted returning it. I can’t even utter the words ban island at this point.



Congratulations!!! I still dream of it [emoji173]️


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> I wish Idid not see this. Love the color.


It’s probably $$$$$$$. 
But yeah, gorgeous colour and classic cut.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> Cute jacket Caroline de maigret is wearing in Shanghai at the Gabrielle exhibit
> View attachment 4407571



I think this is Fall, shown on the runway in green or another color maybe


----------



## Notorious Pink

nicole0612 said:


> Look 10 from Egypt.
> View attachment 4407972





EmileH said:


> I wish Idid not see this. Love the color.





Genie27 said:


> It’s probably $$$$$$$.
> But yeah, gorgeous colour and classic cut.



Yes....I really like this one [emoji172][emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## Mrs.Z

nicole0612 said:


> Look 10 from Egypt.
> View attachment 4407972



I loved this jacket but I think my SA said the version that is not embellished is 9k


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> I loved this jacket but I think my SA said the version that is not embellished is 9k



Thanks for the info!


----------



## pigleto972001

The embellished version I was told is 20k eek. The skirt was 7400. [emoji26]


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> The embellished version I was told is 20k eek. The skirt was 7400. [emoji26]



Ahh, thanks, that is around what I thought it would be.  

I just want to be able to try things and make a proper evaluation.  I asked to have some things brought in that my store didn’t buy and was told bc of the new leasing situation I would have to pay for them first, which I didn’t feel like doing.


----------



## pigleto972001

Omg that’s ridiculous. I didn’t realize we would have to pay before we got stuff when lease hits. Eeek. That’s going to sting.


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> I wish Idid not see this. Love the color.


Isn't this color similar to one of your Birkins?

How interesting that this woman is already wearing it.  Another point that some are more equal than others.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> Ahh, thanks, that is around what I thought it would be.
> 
> I just want to be able to try things and make a proper evaluation.  I asked to have some things brought in that my store didn’t buy and was told bc of the new leasing situation I would have to pay for them first, which I didn’t feel like doing.


So they put it on your charge.  As long as you get a straight refund and not a store credit , what is the problem?  I could live with it if necessary.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Isn't this color similar to one of your Birkins?
> 
> How interesting that this woman is already wearing it.  Another point that some are more equal than others.



She’s one of the Chanel ambassadors. She is wearing my beloved missed out mustard fringe-y scarecrow jacket in one of their videos  I can’t tell if she’s wearing the 20k or the 10k version


----------



## gracekelly

pigleto972001 said:


> She’s one of the Chanel ambassadors. She is wearing my beloved missed out mustard fringe-y scarecrow jacket in one of their videos  I can’t tell if she’s wearing the 20k or the 10k version


How nice, but wearing this so far ahead of the availability is somewhat annoying.  I take it that her wearing it is the carrot on the stick to make buyers line up for it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

gracekelly said:


> So they put it on your charge.  As long as you get a straight refund and not a store credit , what is the problem?  I could live with it if necessary.



It’s the principle to me, I don’t need to spend 30k to try clothes on, it’s bad business sense in my humble opinion.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> How nice, but wearing this so far ahead of the availability is somewhat annoying.  I take it that her wearing it is the carrot on the stick to make buyers line up for it.



Yes I think so. The fact that we are talking about it is what CHA NEL wants. Haha.


----------



## Mrs.Z

pigleto972001 said:


> She’s one of the Chanel ambassadors. She is wearing my beloved missed out mustard fringe-y scarecrow jacket in one of their videos  I can’t tell if she’s wearing the 20k or the 10k version



20k , but not for her


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s the principle to me, I don’t need to spend 30k to try clothes on, it’s bad business sense in my humble opinion.


Totally understand.  I was thinking one or two jackets at most.  I have also found it annoying when told that to bring in another size for me to try to see if alterations would be less to the garment or not necessary , that  I had to put it on my charge.  I told them I wasn't doing that and they stopped that nonsense.  Guess all that is going to change.


----------



## gracekelly

Mrs.Z said:


> 20k , but not for her


Another  pet peeve.  Freebies when the rest of us poor schnooks are paying full retail.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> Another  pet peeve.  Freebies when the rest of us poor schnooks are paying full retail.



Sigh.


----------



## JadeFor3st

bags to die for said:


> Liu Wen in the metiers jacket





Genie27 said:


> It’s probably $$$$$$$.
> But yeah, gorgeous colour and classic cut.





BBC said:


> Yes....I really like this one [emoji172][emoji170][emoji173]️



I really like this too! I asked my SA and she said it’s $12,800.


----------



## EmileH

Well it’s advertising. And look. It worked. We all got excited. 

I have to sometimes pay upfront to hold my items until I get in to try them or to bring them in from elsewhere but my store is always nice about returning them if they don’t work. I never ask unless I think they are good bets for me. 

But all of this is quite time consuming in addition to the financial cost. Tracking down the right pieces and obsessing over making smart decisions about expensive pieces is bringing me down. 

Yes grace, I have a colvert kelly. It would probably be too matchy matchy. I would use the etain birkin maybe. Anyway... my store only ordered the embellished version and no can do on that. I’m not going over 10k for a jacket. And I don’t think I want to put the effort into tracking down the nonembellished version and getting it altered. I’m going to be happy with what I have and put the time effort and money into something more meaningful to me.


----------



## Brooklynite

EmileH said:


> Well it’s advertising. And look. It worked. We all got excited.
> 
> I have to sometimes pay upfront to hold my items until I get in to try them or to bring them in from elsewhere but my store is always nice about returning them if they don’t work. I never ask unless I think they are good bets for me.
> 
> But all of this is quite time consuming in addition to the financial cost. Tracking down the right pieces and obsessing over making smart decisions about expensive pieces is bringing me down.
> 
> Yes grace, I have a colvert kelly. It would probably be too matchy matchy. I would use the etain birkin maybe. Anyway... my store only ordered the embellished version and no can do on that. I’m not going over 10k for a jacket. And I don’t think I want to put the effort into tracking down the nonembellished version and getting it altered. I’m going to be happy with what I have and put the time effort and money into something more meaningful to me.


I haven't shopped much at Chanel and this sounds such a pain in the neck. 
Why don't they make customers' lives easier? 
I also noticed how they have grown their distribution much...now in NYC, there are Manhattan boutiques, Hudson Yards, BG, Saks, Barneys, and then Nordstrom. How many stores do they need? Why not having one well stocked store? That will be much easier from an inventory management standpoint.


----------



## EmileH

Brooklynite said:


> I haven't shopped much at Chanel and this sounds such a pain in the neck.
> Why don't they make customers' lives easier?
> I also noticed how they have grown their distribution much...now in NYC, there are Manhattan boutiques, Hudson Yards, BG, Saks, Barneys, and then Nordstrom. How many stores do they need? Why not having one well stocked store? That will be much easier from an inventory management standpoint.



Creating the feeling of limited availability is part of their sales model. All of the luxury brands do it. But I think Chanel has too many seasons. Stuff is flying in and out if these stores. It’s honestly becoming exhausting. True my store is 2 hours away so that really adds to the chore. But they have to realize that once you raise the price of an average suit to 10k we are going to have to think about our choices very careful and weigh all of the options available. These are not purchases made on a whim. And few people have endless budgets.


----------



## periogirl28

gracekelly said:


> Another  pet peeve.  Freebies when the rest of us poor schnooks are paying full retail.


This has always been the case in the industry. I think there is a different price, if at all, for magazine editors and down. But don't we in the medical industry get drugs and treatment at cost?


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> This has always been the case in the industry. I think there is a different price, if at all, for magazine editors and down. But don't we in the medical industry get drugs and treatment at cost?



It's just part of Chanel's advertising practices.  More women will want a jacket they see being worn/modeled by an influencer (or model, etc.).


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> It's just part of Chanel's advertising practices.  More women will want a jacket they see being worn/modeled by an influencer (or model, etc.).


Oh yes, I mean it has been going on for decades. Before social media it was celebs, actors, singers etc.


----------



## gracekelly

lulilu said:


> It's just part of Chanel's advertising practices.  More women will want a jacket they see being worn/modeled by an influencer (or model, etc.).





periogirl28 said:


> Oh yes, I mean it has been going on for decades. Before social media it was celebs, actors, singers etc.



Yes of course and only the truly naive don’t realize this , but it doesn’t mean I have to like it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> This has always been the case in the industry. I think there is a different price, if at all, for magazine editors and down. But don't we in the medical industry get drugs and treatment at cost?


Yes, exactly!


----------



## De sac

Dinner at Nobu on the terrace. Robot makes me very happy. Wore the skirt on its own but that's for the RTW thread!


----------



## TankerToad

De sac said:


> View attachment 4410052
> 
> 
> Dinner at Nobu on the terrace. Robot makes me very happy. Wore the skirt on its own but that's for the RTW thread!



Beautiful


----------



## TankerToad

Jackets on celebs


----------



## TankerToad

And on one of our own celebs !


----------



## ladysarah

bags to die for said:


> Liu Wen in the metiers jacket



This is lovely, I haven’t been tempted so much for years. Will have to see if I can find it to try on in London.


----------



## periogirl28

ladysarah said:


> This is lovely, I haven’t been tempted so much for years. Will have to see if I can find it to try on in London.


Oh no need to rush, I am sure UK Chanel stores will have it but I believe this jacket only launches in London in July.


----------



## gracekelly

Easter outfit


----------



## chowlover2

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4410750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter outfit


Gorgeous!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4410750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter outfit



Very springtime fresh and pretty. I hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## ZZZZZZZ

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4410750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter outfit


So pretty.. And that Kelly


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4411007



Ugh noooooooooooooilovethis.........


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks so much!


EmileH said:


> Very springtime fresh and pretty. I hope you had a good holiday.


It was a lovely day.  I have always wanted to wear this for Easter, and I finally did!


ZZZZZZZ said:


> So pretty.. And that Kelly


Thank you kindly!
Miss Grace Kelly (bag) thanks you!  

Thank to all who took the time to "like" my jacket picture!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Ugh noooooooooooooilovethis.........



Right?


----------



## ladysarah

Love those light colours for Easter! Is that the elusive kelly trench in the background? 


gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4410750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter outfit


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> Love those light colours for Easter! Is that the elusive kelly trench in the background?


Thanks for the compliment!  No. This is a horsehair and Barenia that predates the trench. I have had this bag  a long time.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for the compliment!  No. This is a horsehair and Barenia that predates the trench. I have had this bag  a long time.


Well it’s beautiful! Stunning and perfect for warmer weather.


----------



## pigleto972001

I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	




The buttons are very cute.


----------



## nicole0612

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.



Welcome to the club! It fits you perfectly! I’m so happy that you finally found it.
Do you have any grails left? [emoji6]


----------



## pigleto972001

nicole0612 said:


> Welcome to the club! It fits you perfectly! I’m so happy that you finally found it.
> Do you have any grails left? [emoji6]



Thanks !!! Happy to join the club. It’s a great weight 

Hmmm the navy airlines (which I passed on sale [emoji52]) and the Bombay one. Haha. And always looking forward to new ones ! I’m anxious to see the cruise offerings - the show is very soon.


----------



## gracekelly

Major congrats on a long time wished for jacket!


----------



## chaneljewel

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.


Congratulations!!!   Great find!!!


----------



## Brooklynite

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.


Perfect!


----------



## Audrey_S

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.



Congrats!  It looks perfect on you!  How is the sizing for this jacket?  Did you need to size up or down from your regular Chanel size ?  I missed this and also stalking for one.


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks!! This one is my usual size 40. It is a little snug in the arms near my elbows. Otw the shoulders are fine. I think the other ladies took their usual sizes too ... or bought large and had them adjusted down. I do not believe it can be made larger as the seams are taped. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




What size would you need ?


----------



## Audrey_S

pigleto972001 said:


> Thanks!! This one is my usual size 40. It is a little snug in the arms near my elbows. Otw the shoulders are fine. I think the other ladies took their usual sizes too ... or bought large and had them adjusted down. I do not believe it can be made larger as the seams are taped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415479
> 
> 
> What size would you need ?



Thanks so much for your response !  I’m usually between 36 to 38.  38 is usually better for layering.


----------



## nicole0612

Audrey_S said:


> Thanks so much for your response !  I’m usually between 36 to 38.  38 is usually better for layering.



I would go for a 38 then, this jacket runs small.


----------



## Audrey_S

nicole0612 said:


> I would go for a 38 then, this jacket runs small.



Thanks so much !!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I would go for a 38 then, this jacket runs small.



I definitely agree with this.  i wanted to be able to button it up  and needed to size up because of the chest and then ended up taking in the rest of it.   It is a knit and it can be stretched to a certain point if necessary.


----------



## pigleto972001

gracekelly said:


> I definitely agree with this.  i wanted to be able to button it up  and needed to size up because of the chest and then ended up taking in the rest of it.   It is a knit and it can be stretched to a certain point if necessary.



Yes! I’m not chesty so the 40 worked. If I had a chest the 42 prob would have fit better. It just buttons up on me


----------



## ailoveresale

Yay pigleto!!! So happy for you!


----------



## ms piggy

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.



Wonderful addition to your jacket collection!


----------



## ladysarah

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.


Gosh! That proves we should never give up on finding what we want.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

ladysarah said:


> Gosh! That proves we should never give up on finding what we want.


Everything shows up second hand eventually if you are patient!  Congrats!

Pigleto, I had mine taken in at the shoulder so that the seam hits right at my shoulder edge, and had my neckline taken in a bit as well.  It now looks much better on me.  You have to find an expert seamstress to work on this jacket though.


----------



## De sac

Hello Ladies (have also posted in the RTW thread)

I resisted the too small 36 Seoul jacket again!

Another question for you - and I have tried to search this but only found someone with the skirt.

Does anyone have this suit or jacket? I think it's from 2013 Cruise Versailles but that's a weak link. It has the beautiful Chanel ribbon running through the tweed.

Any feedback on how it fits, how heavy etc is much appreciated.

View attachment 4416679


----------



## Audrey_S

Finally got my Paris in Rome black jacket back!  I still need to make some alterations but really relieved that Chanel was willing to replace this jacket.  The wool definitely feels much better and the quality of the fabric I feel is much better.  Hence if you ladies have pilling issues u should take it back as it’s a recognised problem.  Don’t know if department stores will help with this but the Chanel boutique did treat this as an exchange so I feel much better about buying future jackets as these are definitely not cheap jackets!!


----------



## kpai

Audrey_S said:


> Finally got my Paris in Rome black jacket back!  I still need to make some alterations but really relieved that Chanel was willing to replace this jacket.  The wool definitely feels much better and the quality of the fabric I feel is much better.  Hence if you ladies have pilling issues u should take it back as it’s a recognised problem.  Don’t know if department stores will help with this but the Chanel boutique did treat this as an exchange so I feel much better about buying future jackets as these are definitely not cheap jackets!!
> 
> View attachment 4418500


Looks beautiful on you.  I am waiting for mine to come in.  can't wait.


----------



## Audrey_S

kpai said:


> Looks beautiful on you.  I am waiting for mine to come in.  can't wait.



Oh wow you sent your back too?  I sent mine in around Beginning of Feb and just received mine today.  I had to take in the shoulders a bit as the fabric is not as stiff.  Looking forward to wearing this jacket again - I really loved this jacket and glad they were able to fix the fabric issue!!


----------



## Audrey_S

Wearing my Greece jacket - sometimes I think I should have gotten the ecru as I’m always scared I may get this dirty easily ...


----------



## kpai

Audrey_S said:


> Oh wow you sent your back too?  I sent mine in around Beginning of Feb and just received mine today.  I had to take in the shoulders a bit as the fabric is not as stiff.  Looming forward to wearing this jacket again - I really loved this jacket and glad they were able to fix the fabric issue!!


Yes, I return mine 6 months after i purchased it.  It was in horrible shape.  When ppl started talking about the new version earlier this year, I enquired about the replacement.   He confirmed with Paris and placed a replacement order for me.  I ordered it in March, so the jacket should be here in June.


----------



## TankerToad

A lot of look here with the gold jacket [emoji15]


----------



## chicinthecity777

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4419341
> 
> A lot of look here with the gold jacket [emoji15]


Wow! How many times do we have to be reminded that she's wearing Chanel?


----------



## Genie27

chicinthecity777 said:


> Wow! How many times do we have to be reminded that she's wearing Chanel?


I don’t see the CHA NEL earrings in the pic - missed opportunity? Or was it considered too much?


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> Wow! How many times do we have to be reminded that she's wearing Chanel?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Genie27 said:


> I don’t see the CHA NEL earrings in the pic - missed opportunity? Or was it considered too much?


The earrings might have just been cropped out from the photo.


----------



## periogirl28

chicinthecity777 said:


> The earrings might have just been cropped out from the photo.


----------



## pigleto972001

She’s just excited about CHA NEL I guess lol. Love the jacket !!


----------



## gracekelly

I really don’t understand the double bag style. She looks like a horse with saddle bags. Maybe the earrings are in the bags?


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> I really don’t understand the double bag style. She looks like a horse with saddle bags. Maybe the earrings are in the bags?


I really don't get the double bags. If I saw anybody in the street wearing them the first thing came to mind would be "fashion victim"! Sorry to those who like them...


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4419341
> 
> A lot of look here with the gold jacket [emoji15]


Toooooooooooooo much!


----------



## LaSalinas

Hello! I was a regular on here a long time ago, I had to change my username as logging on to my old one was difficult, anyways, 
I’m sure you  all  are anticipating  the first Chanel show after Karl ,  I’ve just seen the show and  really do love it, some very interesting looks, younger , fresher, but something is missing, can’t put my finger on it. 
Would love to hear everyone’s thought


----------



## LaSalinas

Like these two


----------



## TankerToad

LaSalinas said:


> Hello! I was a regular on here a long time ago, I had to change my username as logging on to my old one was difficult, anyways,
> I’m sure you  all  are anticipating  the first Chanel show after Karl ,  I’ve just seen the show and  really do love it, some very interesting looks, younger , fresher, but something is missing, can’t put my finger on it.
> Would love to hear everyone’s thought



Thank you for this !


----------



## TankerToad

I tried this jacket on- love the color - it’s nicely styled here


----------



## LaSalinas

Probably my favourite , very 80s early 90s.

Looking more at the photos, the set was a huge let down. It looked empty and incomplete, so unlike Chanel . It really had a negative impact on the looks and atmosphere, I wish they held it at the Ritz.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LaSalinas said:


> Probably my favourite , very 80s early 90s.
> 
> Looking more at the photos, the set was a huge let down. It looked empty and incomplete, so unlike Chanel . It really had a negative impact on the looks and atmosphere, I wish they held it at the Ritz.
> View attachment 4421327



Join us in the Chanel RTW chit chat thread, we usually talk about the shows there.....


----------



## Mrs.Z

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4421309
> 
> I tried this jacket on- love the color - it’s nicely styled here



I have the version with the collar.  I love it, wore it on Easter, the buttons are so darn cute!


----------



## Freckles1

Anyone have this jacket? I just purchased it from CovetbyChristos. I love it. Wondering what season it’s from? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Audrey_S

Pricing for these jackets apparently will be over $7k ...  I think I’ve been priced out now as even cruise is so expensive!!


----------



## Audrey_S

I heard this will only come in white but also $7k


----------



## pigleto972001

I was told the last few white and ecru jackets were 7-9k. It’s too high. And the purple cardigan is 4950.


----------



## Sunlitshadows

Audrey_S said:


> Pricing for these jackets apparently will be over $7k ...  I think I’ve been priced out now as even cruise is so expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429349


This shape  is not flattering through the middle. The fit model is so tiny but it gives her a tummy.  I shudder to think how I’d look in it!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Audrey_S said:


> Pricing for these jackets apparently will be over $7k ...  I think I’ve been priced out now as even cruise is so expensive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429349



That skirt is not flattering


----------



## pigleto972001

Double post sorry!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4429270
> View attachment 4429271
> 
> Anyone have this jacket? I just purchased it from CovetbyChristos. I love it. Wondering what season it’s from? Any info would be appreciated!


No label?.  Kind of looks  early to mid 2000’s to me, based  on the tweed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jesus what absurd prices!


----------



## gracekelly

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 4429270
> View attachment 4429271
> 
> Anyone have this jacket? I just purchased it from CovetbyChristos. I love it. Wondering what season it’s from? Any info would be appreciated!





gracekelly said:


> No label?.  Kind of looks  early to mid 2000’s to me, based  on the tweed.



Found one  @Freckles1 . It is from 2004


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> Jesus what absurd prices!


Yes and especially if you don’t love it.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Yes and especially if you don’t love it.



And even if you do love it, it’s a hard price to swallow for a jacket made of not so special materials or with any elaborate detailing.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> And even if you do love it, it’s a hard price to swallow for a jacket made of not so special materials or with any elaborate detailing.


Lol! With that description I know I wouldn’t love it!


----------



## Freckles1

gracekelly said:


> Found one  @Freckles1 . It is from 2004



Thanks gracekelly! There is a label and tags. I just don’t know how to do the research [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Genie27

Wanted to share my new-to-me find - inspired by @EmileH and her lovely jacket! It’s a perfect fit and will work for spring and fall! Just tried it out over what I was wearing that day. 



Also my outfit for a recent partner roadshow. It’s still really cold here.


----------



## nicole0612

Genie27 said:


> Wanted to share my new-to-me find - inspired by @EmileH and her lovely jacket! It’s a perfect fit and will work for spring and fall! Just tried it out over what I was wearing that day.
> View attachment 4431148
> 
> 
> Also my outfit for a recent partner roadshow. It’s still really cold here.
> View attachment 4431149



I love both looks Genie, you look great!


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Wanted to share my new-to-me find - inspired by @EmileH and her lovely jacket! It’s a perfect fit and will work for spring and fall! Just tried it out over what I was wearing that day.
> View attachment 4431148
> 
> 
> Also my outfit for a recent partner roadshow. It’s still really cold here.
> View attachment 4431149


Such elegant looks! I would suggest a slightly longer, fitted skirt with both to balance the length of the jackets. Only because both are more formal looks. JMHO hope you don’t mind. Otherwise I think it’s 98% perfect!


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Such elegant looks! I would suggest a slightly longer, fitted skirt with both to balance the length of the jackets. Only because both are more formal looks. JMHO hope you don’t mind. Otherwise I think it’s 98% perfect!


You are right, (as always) it would be more balanced and more professional work look, if the bottom was a longer skirt. And I do appreciate you pointing it out, because my love for short skirts is so overwhelming, I tend not to consider conservative skirts as options.

(Luckily) these were not client facing events, so not the biggest faux pas, but I should look for some conservative basics for when they are needed.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> You are right, (as always) it would be more balanced and more professional work look, if the bottom was a longer skirt. And I do appreciate you pointing it out, because my love for short skirts is so overwhelming, I tend not to consider conservative skirts as options.
> 
> (Luckily) these were not client facing events, so not the biggest faux pas, but I should look for some conservative basics for when they are needed.


Dear, I love my short skirts so much as well ( as you know!) and I hope you find the right skirt to give the jackets a different vibe and have that versatility Coco would have wanted. Clothes to go from work to more casual events. (Not pointing it out as a faux at all!)


----------



## Genie27

periogirl28 said:


> Dear, I love my short skirts so much as well ( as you know!) and I hope you find the right skirt to give the jackets a different vibe and have that versatility Coco would have wanted. Clothes to go from work to more casual events. (Not pointing it out as a faux at all!)


 Yes, that classic vibe would be so useful for me at work now that we have more client visits etc. I greatly value your thoughts (and your mod shots) as they have widened my clothing silhouette and palette options. I’m so much better dressed these days, because of you, and the other gracious ladies here.  

Hanging about this thread has helped me at a critical time,  when I really needed to upgrade my wardrobe in quality and presence. I’m not completely there yet, but definitely an improvement over the past few years.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Yes, that classic vibe would be so useful for me at work now that we have more client visits etc. I greatly value your thoughts (and your mod shots) as they have widened my clothing silhouette and palette options. I’m so much better dressed these days, because of you, and the other gracious ladies here.
> 
> Hanging about this thread has helped me at a critical time,  when I really needed to upgrade my wardrobe in quality and presence. I’m not completely there yet, but definitely an improvement over the past few years.


You are too sweet, thank you. It's nice to have ideas and get inspiration from the stylish ladies here. I hope I have also improved with how I put together my outfits.


----------



## De sac

I can't take this thing off!


----------



## pigleto972001

De sac I love the yellow jacket on you too. And great w the robot !! I need to wear my robot more 

Ladies in or near nyc, Bloomingdales will have a preview for Chanel rtw sale Tuesday please pm me if you want my sa contact. I believe it’s invite only.


----------



## De sac

pigleto972001 said:


> De sac I love the yellow jacket on you too. And great w the robot !! I need to wear my robot more


Thanks @pigleto972001 !
I was packing for that work trip and  even though i really never saw those two pieces going together, I wanted to dress super confidently.
I tried them on at home and was sold!


----------



## thyme

Look 10 jacket from ss19


----------



## papertiger

chincac said:


> Look 10 from ss19
> 
> View attachment 4436448
> View attachment 4436450



Everyone has to buy something from this season, and that is very pretty.


----------



## papertiger

De sac said:


> I can't take this thing off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435125



Beautiful, love that shade of yellow on you


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> You are right, (as always) it would be more balanced and more professional work look, if the bottom was a longer skirt. And I do appreciate you pointing it out, because my love for short skirts is so overwhelming, I tend not to consider conservative skirts as options.
> 
> (Luckily) these were not client facing events, so not the biggest faux pas, but I should look for some conservative basics for when they are needed.



Well, you do have rather fabulous legs so who can blame you


----------



## thyme

papertiger said:


> Everyone has to buy something from this season, and that is very pretty.



Thank you PT


----------



## gracekelly

chincac said:


> Look 10 jacket from ss19
> 
> View attachment 4436448
> View attachment 4436450


This is very nice on you and perfectly styled with skinny jeans on the bottom.


----------



## thyme

gracekelly said:


> This is very nice on you and perfectly styled with skinny jeans on the bottom.



Thank you gracekelly


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> Look 10 jacket from ss19
> 
> View attachment 4436448
> View attachment 4436450


. 

Such a pretty jacket!  Love the material and the style.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> .
> 
> Such a pretty jacket!  Love the material and the style.



thank you lulilu


----------



## bags to die for

chincac said:


> Look 10 jacket from ss19
> 
> View attachment 4436448
> View attachment 4436450


Twins! Love


----------



## thyme

bags to die for said:


> Twins! Love



Thank you bags to die for  it's such a fun quirky jacket!!


----------



## De sac

chincac said:


> Look 10 jacket from ss19
> 
> View attachment 4436448
> View attachment 4436450



Very cute jacket and fun buttons.


----------



## De sac

papertiger said:


> Beautiful, love that shade of yellow on you



Thank you @papertiger, I think this yellow looks so good on so many!


----------



## pigleto972001

Tried this one on finally. It’s been selling well. I see the appeal ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It’s quite slimming.


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> Tried this one on finally. It’s been selling well. I see the appeal !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437599
> 
> 
> It’s quite slimming.


I tried this on today as well. It’s very comfortable. Much better on a taller (than me) person, and cut very slim - I believe this is a 40 and I would have to size up to button it up. It’s gorgeous!

The one on the right is one of @EmileH ‘s picks. It’s very comfortable as well. Seriously tempted.


----------



## pigleto972001

I love the Emile jacket on the right. It is a great fabric. 

I was surprised the black one had fairly decent sleeve sizing. It wasn’t tight on the arms at all. And the jacket body is unlined but the sleeves are lined w satin. It was too pricy for me but definitely comfortable


----------



## Genie27

pigleto972001 said:


> I love the Emile jacket on the right. It is a great fabric.
> 
> I was surprised the black one had fairly decent sleeve sizing. It wasn’t tight on the arms at all. And the jacket body is unlined but the sleeves are lined w satin. It was too pricy for me but definitely comfortable


I didn’t check the price of the long one as it was less useful for me. But it does photograph well. The pockets were also lined with some squishy satin.


----------



## pigleto972001

It was 6700 [emoji52] usd


----------



## nicole0612

I wish that I didn’t have snaps so that could be worn open as well.


----------



## periogirl28

Posted in Chanel RTW thread also. My S/ S 2018 Act 1 jacket, Chanel fine jewellery Comet pendant and Star sandals.


----------



## gracekelly

Wiping away some cobwebs to show one of the earliest jackets from my collection.  We'll call this throwback Tuesday and here is a pink blazer from Spring 1998   I think it is very similar to the blue blazer that was presented this year in the cruise collection.


----------



## Tykhe

Love the Penelope jacket on you guys! I wish this would make it to sale one day but my sa says it is flying out of the store.


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Wiping away some cobwebs to show one of the earliest jackets from my collection.  We'll call this throwback Tuesday and here is a pink blazer from Spring 1998   I think it is very similar to the blue blazer that was presented this year in the cruise collection.
> View attachment 4440044


Just beautiful! A forever classic - please post more photos wearing it


----------



## gracekelly

Thanks to all for the kind words re my "antique" jacket


----------



## Polaremil

I am looking into buying a preloved jacket. Any thoughts on this model?


----------



## 911snowball

I have this jacket, and I love it.  One of our supremely elegant TPF members, Emile H, purchased it and I immediately had it brought in to my local boutique. It is a great jacket for the office if you work.


----------



## Polaremil

911snowball said:


> I have this jacket, and I love it.  One of our supremely elegant TPF members, Emile H, purchased it and I immediately had it brought in to my local boutique. It is a great jacket for the office if you work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441454


Thank you for your reply and photo! Much appreciated. I would mostly wear it with jeans, it looks quite versatile. Edit: did you size up or is it your normal clothes size?


----------



## 911snowball

I took my normal size (36).


----------



## Polaremil

Could somebody confirm whether the upper pockets really look like this on the jacket? They look a bit askew to me, but maybe it is the angle..?


----------



## Elina0408

Polaremil said:


> Could somebody confirm whether the upper pockets really look like this on the jacket? They look a bit askew to me, but maybe it is the angle..?


   I have the jacket , it looks the same but you should ask for more pics if possible!?


----------



## Polaremil

Elina0408 said:


> I have the jacket , it looks the same but you should ask for more pics if possible!?


I will. I think it might be the angle that distorts the pockets a bit.


----------



## TankerToad

Love everything about this photo


----------



## chaneljewel

TankerToad said:


> Love everything about this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4449229


I have that top and like the striped pants with it.


----------



## gracekelly

Anniversary dinner this evening.


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Happy anniversary Grace!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> Happy anniversary Grace!


Thanks Nicole!  He’s a pretty nice guy I think I’ll keep him


----------



## TankerToad

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Fab! Love the bag too !!


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Thanks Nicole!  He’s a pretty nice guy I think I’ll keep him


I’m sure he will be glad to hear that Especially since you are looking so chic and fabulous!


----------



## gracekelly

nicole0612 said:


> I’m sure he will be glad to hear that Especially since you are looking so chic and fabulous!


Nah. Won’t tell him. Keep him on edge  Especially since I am looking so chic and fabulous


----------



## nicole0612

gracekelly said:


> Nah. Won’t tell him. Keep him on edge  Especially since I am looking so chic and fabulous


Haha! Very wise


----------



## Brooklynite

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Congratulations!


----------



## ladysarah

Stunning!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Stunning!


----------



## baghag21

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Wow ... so elegant!  And that BAG!


----------



## Polaremil

Polaremil said:


> Could somebody confirm whether the upper pockets really look like this on the jacket? They look a bit askew to me, but maybe it is the angle..?


Still on the fence about this one. Do you think this would go w jeans at all?


----------



## gracekelly

Polaremil said:


> Could somebody confirm whether the upper pockets really look like this on the jacket? They look a bit askew to me, but maybe it is the angle..?


Sure, why not?  It's a very simple style that should work with all things.  If you don't love it, just wait.  There is always another jacket!


----------



## Tykhe

gracekelly said:


> View attachment 4450107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniversary dinner this evening.


Happy anniversary! Love the jacket


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gracekelly said:


> Wiping away some cobwebs to show one of the earliest jackets from my collection.  We'll call this throwback Tuesday and here is a pink blazer from Spring 1998   I think it is very similar to the blue blazer that was presented this year in the cruise collection.
> View attachment 4440044


They are supposed to be timeless !!


----------



## periogirl28

One option of how I would wear my jacket. This was almost perfect fit and has been shipped back to me after minor alterations at Rue Cambon. My SA is a perfectionist. S/S 2019 Chanel by the Sea. Happy Friday!


----------



## Tykhe

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4454801
> 
> One option of how I would wear my jacket. This was almost perfect fit and has been shipped back to me after minor alterations at Rue Cambon. My SA is a perfectionist. S/S 2019 Chanel by the Sea. Happy Friday!


I love this! Especially the details at the sleeves.


----------



## periogirl28

Tykhe said:


> I love this! Especially the details at the sleeves.


Thank you. The best thing is the lace is detachable, so I have both options. If I was still living in Europe, I would have bought the coat instead. Hahah!


----------



## pigleto972001

My store has this jacket and it is beautiful. Love the lace is removable. Gives you another option. Enjoy


----------



## chowlover2

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4454801
> 
> One option of how I would wear my jacket. This was almost perfect fit and has been shipped back to me after minor alterations at Rue Cambon. My SA is a perfectionist. S/S 2019 Chanel by the Sea. Happy Friday!


That jacket is just perfection on you!


----------



## periogirl28

chowlover2 said:


> That jacket is just perfection on you!


Thank you so much!  I owe it to the magic of the Chanel tailors.


----------



## periogirl28

I think I would have asked if the lace could be modified to be detachable anyway. It gives me 2 looks for the price of one. Not to mention it's probably better without, for a meal. One never knows unless one asks what the tailors can do. I will enjoy it very much, thank you!


----------



## 911snowball

The ecru jacket from Greece is very lightweight and goes with everything.  Our weather was quite warm on Friday so it was a good choice for the office.


----------



## thyme

Airline jacket and recent sale brooch at work last week


----------



## ladysarah

911snowball said:


> The ecru jacket from Greece is very lightweight and goes with everything.  Our weather was quite warm on Friday so it was a good choice for the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456263





chincac said:


> Airline jacket and recent sale brooch at work last week
> View attachment 4456896


Stunning looks ladies! I I’ve to see the Chanel jacket in action. I visited the boutique yesterday to check the sales out, but sadly everything left is outsized and outpriced for me. I am going to look to get a new cardi though


----------



## baghag21

chincac said:


> Airline jacket and recent sale brooch at work last week
> View attachment 4456896


Gorgeous!  We are jacket twins.  Love the Verrou too.


----------



## thyme

baghag21 said:


> Gorgeous!  We are jacket twins.  Love the Verrou too.



*baghag21, *yay we are double twins and thank you


----------



## argcdg

911snowball said:


> The ecru jacket from Greece is very lightweight and goes with everything.  Our weather was quite warm on Friday so it was a good choice for the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456263


Love this on you!  I have this jacket and wear it all the time - with jeans, with cargos, with skirts, with trousers - everything.


----------



## gracekelly

chincac said:


> Airline jacket and recent sale brooch at work last week
> View attachment 4456896


Love your entire look from top to toe!!


----------



## thyme

gracekelly said:


> Love your entire look from top to toe!!



Thank you *gracekelly*


----------



## pigleto972001

Anyone on the hunt for an ecru Salzburg - found this one in a 38. Great price too. 

https://www.mytimelessluxuries.com/...alzburg-tweed-ecru-jacket-lion-buttons-38-fr/


----------



## ladysarah

From vogue, this is current, chanel couture, available to order only.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4469647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From vogue, this is current, chanel couture, available to order only.


Love the hat.  Not sorry that I won't be able to get the jacket lol!


----------



## lulilu

What is that jacket made from?


----------



## smileygirl

It’s too hot to properly wear the jacket and so will just need hang off!  Just cant get enough of yellow this season!


----------



## mirrorbeyond

Hello ladies, I have been dreaming to have a Chanel jacket for the past two years and can never find the right one.  A couple days ago I took a casual walk to Chanel boutique and found TWO jackets I love so much!  One is a beige one from last season and the other is a black from I believe this ss collection.  I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought the black one.  But it’s $9600 - a price that’s very very hard to swallow.  Then I told my friends around and they keep telling me that they see Chanel on sale all the time.  And it makes me have second thought... should I wait for a sale again?  How do you ladies usually stock up your Chanel outfits?  Will I be able to find a classic black/beige jackets on a sale event?


----------



## lulilu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Hello ladies, I have been dreaming to have a Chanel jacket for the past two years and can never find the right one.  A couple days ago I took a casual walk to Chanel boutique and found TWO jackets I love so much!  One is a beige one from last season and the other is a black from I believe this ss collection.  I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought the black one.  But it’s $9600 - a price that’s very very hard to swallow.  Then I told my friends around and they keep telling me that they see Chanel on sale all the time.  And it makes me have second thought... should I wait for a sale again?  How do you ladies usually stock up your Chanel outfits?  Will I be able to find a classic black/beige jackets on a sale event?



Classic black jackets are unlikely to be found on sale.  The only place i've seen black jackets priced lower is on The Real Real.  I think a lot of women here have purchased chanel from that site.


----------



## ladysarah

mirrorbeyond said:


> Hello ladies, I have been dreaming to have a Chanel jacket for the past two years and can never find the right one.  A couple days ago I took a casual walk to Chanel boutique and found TWO jackets I love so much!  One is a beige one from last season and the other is a black from I believe this ss collection.  I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought the black one.  But it’s $9600 - a price that’s very very hard to swallow.  Then I told my friends around and they keep telling me that they see Chanel on sale all the time.  And it makes me have second thought... should I wait for a sale again?  How do you ladies usually stock up your Chanel outfits?  Will I be able to find a classic black/beige jackets on a sale event?


My ONLY black jacket was bought full price ( it was a few years ago) and I’d say it’s unlikely the  classic things go on sale. It’s better to buy one you really like rather than lots of ok ones. However I’d say about a jacket it’s not completely time proof because looking at the new season ones the cut is different and after a few years it may look a little dated. ( or i won’t be able to get   In it haha)


----------



## mirrorbeyond

lulilu said:


> Classic black jackets are unlikely to be found on sale.  The only place i've seen black jackets priced lower is on The Real Real.  I think a lot of women here have purchased chanel from that site.



Thank you so much!  That’s very helpful.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

ladysarah said:


> My ONLY black jacket was bought full price ( it was a few years ago) and I’d say it’s unlikely the  classic things go on sale. It’s better to buy one you really like rather than lots of ok ones. However I’d say about a jacket it’s not completely time proof because looking at the new season ones the cut is different and after a few years it may look a little dated. ( or i won’t be able to get   In it haha)




Yea I know what you mean haha...  this black jacket also has a unique design on the bottom so I’m also doubting the timelessness...  but it just looks “classic” now!


----------



## lulilu

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yea I know what you mean haha...  this black jacket also has a unique design on the bottom so I’m also doubting the timelessness...  but it just looks “classic” now!



Looks fantastic on you!


----------



## pigleto972001

Ah one of the colorways ! That jacket is pretty classic ... there have been prior jackets w the similar opening at the bottom from Karl being there. If you love it enough keep it. Classic black jacket usually do not make sale and nowadays you have to wait 12 mo for Chanel to mark things down. If it was to go on sale it wouldn’t be til dec 2020 at the earliest.


----------



## 911snowball

mirrorbeyond, this looks great on you.  I am eager to see this jacket in all the colorways as I happen to think it is quite classic (even with the bottom detail).  I love this with the light wash jeans to show how it can be worn casually so well.  You might want to consider this if you can.  It is pricey but others have commented how lightweight the tweed feels and that is critical to get maximum wear.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

911snowball said:


> mirrorbeyond, this looks great on you.  I am eager to see this jacket in all the colorways as I happen to think it is quite classic (even with the bottom detail).  I love this with the light wash jeans to show how it can be worn casually so well.  You might want to consider this if you can.  It is pricey but others have commented how lightweight the tweed feels and that is critical to get maximum wear.



Yes the lightweight definitely gave it a push when I bought it lol.  I feel it’s so hard to find a lightweight jacket from Chanel and it’s impractical to wear a heavy jacket either summer or winter.

The beige one was also light and frankly goes well with my jeans too.  But I just figured for my first Chanel jacket I should stick to a black one to be more timeless.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

pigleto972001 said:


> Ah one of the colorways ! That jacket is pretty classic ... there have been prior jackets w the similar opening at the bottom from Karl being there. If you love it enough keep it. Classic black jacket usually do not make sale and nowadays you have to wait 12 mo for Chanel to mark things down. If it was to go on sale it wouldn’t be til dec 2020 at the earliest.



I’m not in a rush at all and don’t mind waiting.  But I don’t want to risk the chance of not getting it in the end.


----------



## mirrorbeyond

lulilu said:


> Looks fantastic on you!



Thank you!


----------



## pigleto972001

mirrorbeyond said:


> I’m not in a rush at all and don’t mind waiting.  But I don’t want to risk the chance of not getting it in the end.



Yes always the waiting game !!


----------



## abacuo

Will Chanel accept vintage jackets for alterations? Or only new ones bought from Chanel?


----------



## De sac

1q2w3e said:


> Will Chanel accept vintage jackets for alterations? Or only new ones bought from Chanel?



Accept all authentic garments but charge a (relatively small) fee if from a collection dating from more than one year. Current collections are free alterations. 

I just did this with a suit from 2017 and it was perfect.


----------



## abacuo

De sac said:


> Accept all authentic garments but charge a (relatively small) fee if from a collection dating from more than one year. Current collections are free alterations.
> 
> I just did this with a suit from 2017 and it was perfect.



Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yea I know what you mean haha...  this black jacket also has a unique design on the bottom so I’m also doubting the timelessness...  but it just looks “classic” now!


This is really gorgeous. Love it on you!


----------



## muamua

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yea I know what you mean haha...  this black jacket also has a unique design on the bottom so I’m also doubting the timelessness...  but it just looks “classic” now!


This looks great! Now I regret getting the white one :-/


----------



## pigleto972001

muamua said:


> This looks great! Now I regret getting the white one :-/


Oh no. The white one is beautiful too !! I saw the teal one yesterday. All of them are beautiful ❤️❤️


----------



## mirrorbeyond

muamua said:


> This looks great! Now I regret getting the white one :-/



The white one was beautiful!  I would get the white one too if this wasn’t my first jacket and I always wanted to buy a classic black jacket.


----------



## muamua

mirrorbeyond said:


> The white one was beautiful!  I would get the white one too if this wasn’t my first jacket and I always wanted to buy a classic black jacket.


Once you start buying, you will not stop buying


----------



## muamua

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no. The white one is beautiful too !! I saw the teal one yesterday. All of them are beautiful ❤️❤️


thanks! I tried teal one too, and it was gorgeous


----------



## TankerToad

From IG
Love this look head to toe 
Love how she’s wearing this jacket


----------



## mirrorbeyond

muamua said:


> Once you start buying, you will not stop buying



I know!!!  And I have been looking online these past few days.  Now I am second thought thinking if I should get the white one instead...  (look at us haha) so pretty!  Is it also very light weight?


----------



## De sac

mirrorbeyond said:


> I know!!!  And I have been looking online these past few days.  Now I am second thought thinking if I should get the white one instead...  (look at us haha) so pretty!  Is it also very light weight?



Instead or both ???


----------



## kipp

mirrorbeyond said:


> I know!!!  And I have been looking online these past few days.  Now I am second thought thinking if I should get the white one instead...  (look at us haha) so pretty!  Is it also very light weight?


 I felt that the white fabric (the same as the oversized jacket on the runway) was quite a bit thicker than the teal.  Not sure how it compares to the black.


----------



## thecorporette

Received my pre-owned ss17 jacket a while ago. Time to take it out for a spin


----------



## mirrorbeyond

kipp said:


> I felt that the white fabric (the same as the oversized jacket on the runway) was quite a bit thicker than the teal.  Not sure how it compares to the black.



Sorry I just saw you.  The black is quite lightweight and that’s why I like it a lot.  Yes my SA told me the white is thicker.  I haven’t had time to go in and try it on though!


----------



## thecorporette

Great find from the pre-owned market: 
CHANEL 2017 17A Paris Cosmopolite jacket


----------



## gracekelly

thecorporette said:


> Great find from the pre-owned market:
> CHANEL 2017 17A Paris Cosmopolite jacket
> View attachment 4509272


Stunning on you!  Love the strong straight shoulder.


----------



## thecorporette

De sac said:


> I can't take this thing off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4435125


I like your skirt! Robot collection?


----------



## thecorporette

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4351904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to this....


 I got this cardigan but I’m looking forward to seeing how other people style it


----------



## gracekelly

thecorporette said:


> I got this cardigan but I’m looking forward to seeing how other people style it


I have this one.  Black turtleneck for winter in CA  Just a black blouse or a white blouse with black trim..  I think it needs contrast so the white/ivory pops.


----------



## De sac

thecorporette said:


> I like your skirt! Robot collection?



Yes! Very versatile


----------



## thecorporette

De sac said:


> Yes! Very versatile


Does it run big or small? I saw a pre-owned one and was wondering whether it’s my right size.


----------



## De sac

Robot runs one to two sizes large as it's a boxy cut originally and depends on your proportions / desired fit.


----------



## 911snowball

great score on the black jacket corporette.  Beautiful piece.


----------



## may3545

thecorporette said:


> I got this cardigan but I’m looking forward to seeing how other people style it


I wear it casually! Here I am 8 mo preggo back in March. Summer now, so waiting for Fall to wear it again.


----------



## thecorporette

may3545 said:


> View attachment 4509722
> 
> I wear it casually! Here I am 8 mo preggo back in March. Summer now, so waiting for Fall to wear it again.


 You look fantastic with that baby bump and outfit!


----------



## Handbag1234

pigleto972001 said:


> Oh no. The white one is beautiful too !! I saw the teal one yesterday. All of them are beautiful ❤️❤️


I tried this jacket on in black and loved shape but not colour on me. Have you got more details of what other colours it’s available in?


----------



## fendifemale

may3545 said:


> View attachment 4509722
> 
> I wear it casually! Here I am 8 mo preggo back in March. Summer now, so waiting for Fall to wear it again.


Oh you look adorable!


----------



## gracekelly

fendifemale said:


> Oh you look adorable!



Off topic:  You have one very cute baby!


----------



## fendifemale

gracekelly said:


> Off topic:  You have one very cute baby!


It's my nephew. He's starting middle school now. Lol! I've been on pf too long.


----------



## gracekelly

fendifemale said:


> It's my nephew. He's starting middle school now. Lol! I've been on pf too long.


Haha!  Bet all the girls love him!


----------



## fendifemale

gracekelly said:


> Haha!  Bet all the girls love him!


Thanks. They do. Lol.


----------



## opadiva

Hi ladies, could anyone advise which season this pretty coat with the double collars came from? Thanks!


----------



## craielover

pigleto972001 said:


> Cute jacket Caroline de maigret is wearing in Shanghai at the Gabrielle exhibit
> View attachment 4407571


Sorry for replying to an older post - but I just realized this is a fall pre collection jacket (though she's got it in April) and I decided on black against white. Anyone else that has the black jacket (look 15)?


----------



## TankerToad

My jacket twin 
From IG


----------



## opadiva

Pink on pink- Spring ‘17 Act 2 slip dress paired with Seoul jacket


----------



## baghag21

opadiva said:


> Pink on pink- Spring ‘17 Act 2 slip dress paired with Seoul jacket



What a pretty outfit!  Jacket and dress twins albeit in black and navy respectively.


----------



## opadiva

baghag21 said:


> What a pretty outfit!  Jacket and dress twins albeit in black and navy respectively.



@baghag21 thanks  the lace slip dress in navy is so pretty! My store didn’t buy it, only black and pink and I actually never saw the navy pop up in resale


----------



## ladysarah

I actually haven’t bought any Chanel RTW for years now and rarely wear the jackets I already have. I do like their cardigans though and went to the boutique on Saturday. OMG prices have gone up. £3500 for a cashmere cardigan? . It’s a thing of beauty though...but who can afford it?


----------



## Mrs.Z

ladysarah said:


> I actually haven’t bought any Chanel RTW for years now and rarely wear the jackets I already have. I do like their cardigans though and went to the boutique on Saturday. OMG prices have gone up. £3500 for a cashmere cardigan? . It’s a thing of beauty though...but who can afford it?


I think their cardigans are cute but agree they are no longer worth the price.  I also have a hard time making them look chic.


----------



## EmileH

Mrs.Z said:


> I think their cardigans are cute but agree they are no longer worth the price.  I also have a hard time making them look chic.



I agree completely. I find then very aging on me although I like them on others. And the prices are insane. The past few seasons they were selling acrylic not even cashmere for 3500-4000.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sometimes I am very thankful I cannot wear wool.


----------



## lulilu

Mrs.Z said:


> I think their cardigans are cute but agree they are no longer worth the price.  I also have a hard time making them look chic.





EmileH said:


> I agree completely. I find then very aging on me although I like them on others. And the prices are insane. The past few seasons they were selling acrylic not even cashmere for 3500-4000.



Every year they seem to have a grandpa sweater -- beats me how those are worth a ton of money.  No style and nothing stylish.  Very few exceptions.


----------



## ladysarah

Mrs.Z said:


> I think their cardigans are cute but agree they are no longer worth the price.  I also have a hard time making them look chic.


They are (almost) timeless and easy to wear with jeans or dressier with a pencil skirt. I actually find them incredibly comfortable and easy, but not at those prices. My jacket was less than that... the one in the photo, is actually one piece but designed with sort of a trompe l’oeil t shirt


----------



## kat99

EmileH said:


> I agree completely. I find then very aging on me although I like them on others. And the prices are insane. The past few seasons they were selling acrylic not even cashmere for 3500-4000.


 
Acrylic??? I too have been out of the RTW game but recently saw some of the prices and was shocked!


----------



## ladysarah

kat99 said:


> Acrylic??? I too have been out of the RTW game but recently saw some of the prices and was shocked!


I don’t know anything about them being acrylic. The ones I saw were incredibly high quality cashmere. CHANEL used to do some of the best quality cashmere  and has tried to maintain the standards . Even though the market is flooded with cheap, rubbish ‘cashmere’. The buttons alone on those cardigans are like jewellery- to die for. But I still find £3500 hard to swallow.


----------



## EmileH

kat99 said:


> Acrylic??? I too have been out of the RTW game but recently saw some of the prices and was shocked!



Yes for instance the ritz cosmopolite cardigan is lovely but it’s acrylic and cost $4000. Several other cardigans in the past few years were also synthetic and similarly priced. There are still cashmere cardigans available but the prices are pushing 4500 or more. I have The ritz cardigan purchased on sale but I still feel somewhat ridiculous for paying that for acrylic.


----------



## edsbgrl

EmileH said:


> Yes for instance the ritz cosmopolite cardigan is lovely but it’s acrylic and cost $4000. Several other cardigans in the past few years were also synthetic and similarly priced. There are still cashmere cardigans available but the prices are pushing 4500 or more. I have The ritz cardigan purchased on sale but I still feel somewhat ridiculous for paying that for acrylic.



I never thought I'd hear "acrylic" & "Chanel" in the same sentence. Top that with "$3,500" & no. 

My Chanel jackets are vintage (with the exception of one from Cruise 02') & I love them. I've only seen a few as of late that I really like & the price tag, for me, would be better spend elsewhere.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> Yes for instance the ritz cosmopolite cardigan is lovely but it’s acrylic and cost $4000. Several other cardigans in the past few years were also synthetic and similarly priced. There are still cashmere cardigans available but the prices are pushing 4500 or more. I have The ritz cardigan purchased on sale but I still feel somewhat ridiculous for paying that for acrylic.


That is exactly why I skipped when I saw some items in that fabric at sale...it's very pretty but I wanted (and got) cashmere instead.


----------



## ladysarah

This the one I saw for £3500 will go back to try and will consider them if they go on a good sale. The quality was very high 100% cashmere. But imagine if it becomes a moth fest??????


----------



## Love Of My Life

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4570542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This the one I saw for £3500 will go back to try and will consider them if they go on a good sale. The quality was very high 100% cashmere. But imagine if it becomes a moth fest??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570541



If you care for your cashmere properly as a suggestion try lavender.. Moths don't like lavender & it should
not become a moth fest.
You can also line your sweater/jacket with acid free tissue paper as well as the lavender for seasonal storage


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Love Of My Life said:


> If you care for your cashmere properly as a suggestion try lavender.. Moths don't like lavender & it should
> not become a moth fest.
> You can also line your sweater/jacket with acid free tissue paper as well as the lavender for seasonal storage


You can also purchase a (one or two gallon sized) box of Ziploc bags and fold/store them in those- I do that every time I travel to prevent any type of insect infestation.


----------



## thecorporette

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4570542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This the one I saw for £3500 will go back to try and will consider them if they go on a good sale. The quality was very high 100% cashmere. But imagine if it becomes a moth fest??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570541


This cardigan has pretty buttons but the oversized fit doesn't look good on me at all


----------



## smileygirl

Wearing my Paris Rome for first time this year  I added to a bow to make it a little more fun and young 

Thanks for letting me share again!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I use clear zip-bags from the container store for my good sweaters.
The bags for the very good sweaters have plastic on the front and breathable cotton on the back. these are further inside soft zip boxes which are similarly plastic on top and breathable material for the other sides.


----------



## Notorious Pink

smileygirl said:


> Wearing my Paris Rome for first time this year  I added to a bow to make it a little more fun and young
> 
> Thanks for letting me share again!
> View attachment 4577410


Looks great!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi Good tip .. possible to show a picture of the zip-bag please? Thanks.


Notorious Pink said:


> Looks great!


----------



## nicole0612

It is freezing here! This 17B jacket was perfect with a sweater layered underneath. Every spring and summer I think that I have purchased way too many jackets over the years. Then when it gets cold, I am so grateful that I have them.


----------



## Mrs.Z

nicole0612 said:


> It is freezing here! This 17B jacket was perfect with a sweater layered underneath. Every spring and summer I think that I have purchased way too many jackets over the years. Then when it gets cold, I am so grateful that I have them.
> View attachment 4578211


Such pretty colors!  I do the same thing, watch the jackets all summer with regret then become elated in the Fall that it’s finally cold and I can wear them!!


----------



## nicole0612

Mrs.Z said:


> Such pretty colors!  I do the same thing, watch the jackets all summer with regret then become elated in the Fall that it’s finally cold and I can wear them!!



Thank you, I just realized that I am transitioning to an Autumn color palate. Isn’t it so funny how we go through such cycles with clothing every year? I should know by now, but our summers are quite warm and sunny, and winters so chilly and damp that it’s hard to remember that the other seasons will come eventually!


----------



## smileygirl

One from a few years back.  Thinking about whether to let it go as I hardly ever wear it.  Putting it on makes me think again though!


----------



## kpai

smileygirl said:


> One from a few years back.  Thinking about whether to let it go as I hardly ever wear it.  Putting it on makes me think again though!
> View attachment 4581822
> View attachment 4581823


Very cute on you!  There must be a reason that you don't wear it as often as your others.  I find sometimes its really hard letting go chanel pieces but once it's gone,  I don't even miss it.  Plus, the funds can go towards a new piece.


----------



## smileygirl

kpai said:


> Very cute on you!  There must be a reason that you don't wear it as often as your others.  I find sometimes its really hard letting go chanel pieces but once it's gone,  I don't even miss it.  Plus, the funds can go towards a new piece.


well said!   I think I will try to wear it again first!


----------



## smileygirl

kpai said:


> Very cute on you!  There must be a reason that you don't wear it as often as your others.  I find sometimes its really hard letting go chanel pieces but once it's gone,  I don't even miss it.  Plus, the funds can go towards a new piece.


well said!   I think I will try to wear it again first!


----------



## smileygirl

Matching the Velcro jacket with the knit dress I got from last collection.  It actually works pretty well I think.  

I wasn’t a fan of that collection but I found this jacket on sale in paris last year, and found it quite wearable because of the dark colours and the Velcro isn’t as in your face as the others in the collection.


----------



## Brooklynite

smileygirl said:


> One from a few years back.  Thinking about whether to let it go as I hardly ever wear it.  Putting it on makes me think again though!
> View attachment 4581822
> View attachment 4581823


fwiw I recall seeing this style on TRR...you can take a look to see the price there and then decide. Just my two cents.


----------



## smileygirl

My first time posting the Seoul black jacket.  Over Hermes dress.  I need to wear it more!


----------



## Notorious Pink

smileygirl said:


> My first time posting the Seoul black jacket.  Over Hermes dress.  I need to wear it more!
> View attachment 4599424


Beautiful!


----------



## smileygirl

One dress, four different jackets / cardis 

I just love white on white and there’s no rule about wearing white in winter here!


----------



## ladysarah

smileygirl said:


> One dress, four different jackets / cardis
> 
> I just love white on white and there’s no rule about wearing white in winter here!
> View attachment 4604536
> View attachment 4604537
> View attachment 4604538
> View attachment 4604540


Stunning!


----------



## Sferics

Hi there! 

I would like to know if the sleeves of the bouclee jackets are tight fitting (in general). 
Could anybody tell me something about? 

A great evening to everybody!


----------



## periogirl28

Sferics said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to know if the sleeves of the bouclee jackets are tight fitting (in general).
> Could anybody tell me something about?
> 
> A great evening to everybody!


Not really.


----------



## Sferics

periogirl28 said:


> Not really.


Not really tight fitting?


----------



## periogirl28

Sferics said:


> Not really tight fitting?


Not really tight fitting for me anyway.


----------



## Sferics

periogirl28 said:


> Not really tight fitting for me anyway.


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Just posted in OOTD thread.   This is my vintage cashmere Chanel jacket I bought from The Real Real last year.  It's so versatile!


----------



## chanel76

Annual outing for the Salzburg jacket. Too thin to wear on its own outdoors in winter and too thick to fit under a coat without looking like the Michelin man.


----------



## Rhl2987

Antonia said:


> Just posted in OOTD thread.   This is my vintage cashmere Chanel jacket I bought from The Real Real last year.  It's so versatile!


Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Rhl2987

smileygirl said:


> One dress, four different jackets / cardis
> 
> I just love white on white and there’s no rule about wearing white in winter here!
> View attachment 4604536
> View attachment 4604537
> View attachment 4604538
> View attachment 4604540


All of your looks are stunning. I love every single jacket/cardigan!


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> Just posted in OOTD thread.   This is my vintage cashmere Chanel jacket I bought from The Real Real last year.  It's so versatile!


Such a versatile piece and love the way you wear it with dress. Where is the dress from abs is it ( sorry for asking) silk?



chanel76 said:


> Annual outing for the Salzburg jacket. Too thin to wear on its own outdoors in winter and too thick to fit under a coat without looking like the Michelin man.
> View attachment 4615283


 I have exactly the same problem with my jackets. That’s why I prefer cardigans now.


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> Such a versatile piece and love the way you wear it with dress. Where is the dress from abs is it ( sorry for asking) silk?
> 
> Thanks Lady Sarah!   It's actually from Zara... LS I know you're not really a fan but I'm a sucker for them!!
> 
> I have exactly the same problem with my jackets. That’s why I prefer cardigans now.


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> One dress, four different jackets / cardis
> 
> I just love white on white and there’s no rule about wearing white in winter here!
> View attachment 4604536
> View attachment 4604537
> View attachment 4604538
> View attachment 4604540


I was hoping someone had tried one some of those beautiful white jackets in the upcoming cruise collection.  Beautiful on you.


----------



## meluvs2shop

This thread has inspired me to bust out a couple of my pieces as I was thinking of selling. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Hello ladies! I had been absent from here for a long while as it was tempting for me seeing all your beautiful jackets when I wanted to spend less. But it is the season for jackets! So I am here again .


----------



## Rhl2987

Nancy Wong said:


> Hello ladies! I had been absent from here for a long while as it was tempting for me seeing all your beautiful jackets when I wanted to spend less. But it is the season for jackets! So I am here again .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624888
> View attachment 4624889
> View attachment 4624890
> View attachment 4624891


You look lovely!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Rhl2987 said:


> You look lovely!!



Thanks a lot! Happy new year!


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> Hello ladies! I had been absent from here for a long while as it was tempting for me seeing all your beautiful jackets when I wanted to spend less. But it is the season for jackets! So I am here again .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624888
> View attachment 4624889
> View attachment 4624890
> View attachment 4624891


So happy to see you again! Beautifully turned out as usual.


----------



## Nancy Wong

It is my latest purchase. Excellent condition and a good price! $845.


----------



## ladysarah

Nancy Wong said:


> View attachment 4628491
> 
> It is my latest purchase. Excellent condition and a good price! $845.


Lovely! Do show us a photo wearing it  when you can...  you always model things so well. Is the perfume a brooch or a real bottle?


----------



## Nancy Wong

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! Do show us a photo wearing it  when you can...  you always model things so well. Is the perfume a brooch or a real bottle?



Hi Ladysarah! This is a real bottle. Hong Kong is very warm in this winter and I took it to Chanel to do some alterations. But for sure I am going to wear it ASAP. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dooneybaby




----------



## designerdiva40

Hi Ladies, is there any way of telling what season a jacket is from by the codes on the label if there isn’t a year on the label.


----------



## jyyanks

Had an event on the West Coast and wasn’t prepared for the colder weather. Chanel to the rescue!


----------



## Nancy Wong

From 2006 autumn collection [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

smileygirl said:


> One dress, four different jackets / cardis
> 
> I just love white on white and there’s no rule about wearing white in winter here!
> View attachment 4604536
> View attachment 4604537
> View attachment 4604538
> View attachment 4604540


Love all of them.  What a nice collection!


----------



## may3545

Style advice on how to wear this? If there are good ideas, I may keep it vs selling. I am super casual usually, chasing after 3 kids ages 5 and under. Hope I can ask for this type of advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smileygirl

may3545 said:


> Style advice on how to wear this? If there are good ideas, I may keep it vs selling. I am super casual usually, chasing after 3 kids ages 5 and under. Hope I can ask for this type of advice. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4658491


This is SO PRETTY!! Please keep it!  I like it the way you are wearing it now.  I would wear it with jeans and a tank top.  Or with a short white / cream skirt or mid length dress.  I really like it.  You look great!


----------



## periogirl28

may3545 said:


> Style advice on how to wear this? If there are good ideas, I may keep it vs selling. I am super casual usually, chasing after 3 kids ages 5 and under. Hope I can ask for this type of advice. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 4658491


I think how you style it is now is great. Jeans always, a high waisted dress might work and give an interesting silhouette. Kids grow up, Chanels are forever.


----------



## 911snowball

periogirl, that was so witty. I think   "Kids grow up, Chanel is forever"  would be fabulous embroidered on a pillow in a dressing room.
You made me smile today!


----------



## periogirl28

911snowball said:


> periogirl, that was so witty. I think   "Kids grow up, Chanel is forever"  would be fabulous embroidered on a pillow in a dressing room.
> You made me smile today!


All of us on the Chanel RTW 
thread need one of those pillows.  On second thought “Hermes” could also be used interchangeably.


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> All of us on the Chanel RTW
> thread need one of those pillows.  On second thought “Hermes” could also be used interchangeably.


You got me thinking now. I have rehomed a few pieces of Chanel because I got too big for them- sadly. Now I wonder if one should just keep them and loose the weight.


----------



## periogirl28

Could you have altered, because Chanel jackets are made to go up (or down) a size. Just like men’s bespoke, it ought to live and change with you for years.


----------



## ailoveresale

Wore my Paris-Rome LBJ today with one of my winter sale finds.


----------



## Mrs.Z

ailoveresale said:


> Wore my Paris-Rome LBJ today with one of my winter sale finds.
> View attachment 4664459


So cute, love your little knit dress....(and your sweet hiding puppy dog!)


----------



## ailoveresale

Mrs.Z said:


> So cute, love your little knit dress....(and your sweet hiding puppy dog!)


Thank you! It’s so comfy!
And yes love my little photo bomber


----------



## ladysarah

ladysarah said:


> You got me thinking now. I have rehomed a few pieces of Chanel because I got too big for them- sadly. Now I wonder if one should just keep them and loose the weight.





periogirl28 said:


> Could you have altered, because Chanel jackets are made to go up (or down) a size. Just like men’s bespoke, it ought to live and change with you for years.


. excellent idea! I think I felt that my style was changing with my size  but it’s definitely worth it for some things.


----------



## Antonia

Just posted this in the OOTD thread.


----------



## OKComputer

Chanel Tee and blazer. I love the little pink that pops off the hem!


----------



## jyyanks

Hi. I posted in the Chanel forum but didn’t receive a response so hoping you lovely tpf’ers can help. I'm looking for a third party authentication service for Chanel ready-to-wear. Is entinciler still the go-to service for Chanel?  
Specifically I have 2 jackets that I need authenticated - one is vintage from the 80’s That doesn’t seem to have a chain. Does anyone know anything about this jacket?


----------



## lulilu

jyyanks said:


> Hi. I posted in the Chanel forum but didn’t receive a response so hoping you lovely tpf’ers can help. I'm looking for a third party authentication service for Chanel ready-to-wear. Is entinciler still the go-to service for Chanel?
> Specifically I have 2 jackets that I need authenticated - one is vintage from the 80’s That doesn’t seem to have a chain. Does anyone know anything about this jacket?



I don't know about authenticity, but I love the pattern.  There is a 19 flap bag out recently with the same/similar pattern.

Do you have an SA you are close to that you could ask?


----------



## jyyanks

lulilu said:


> I don't know about authenticity, but I love the pattern.  There is a 19 flap bag out recently with the same/similar pattern.
> 
> Do you have an SA you are close to that you could ask?



Thanks for the response!  I actually do not have a Chanel SA as I’ve been focused on Hermes and Van Cleef and have only recently got into the brand. The jacket is from the 80’s and I picked it up a long time ago at a consignment shop for a steal. I have no idea if it’s authentic but figured I’d ask the experts either here or via the third party route.


----------



## ladysarah

jyyanks said:


> Thanks for the response!  I actually do not have a Chanel SA as I’ve been focused on Hermes and Van Cleef and have only recently got into the brand. The jacket is from the 80’s and I picked it up a long time ago at a consignment shop for a steal. I have no idea if it’s authentic but figured I’d ask the experts either here or via the third party route.


SAs don’t authenticate jackets, but can you post a photo of the back of the button? Buttons from that period are usually signed. (sadly I am no expert, but have seen a few vintage ones and have a general notion of what details define each period) you can pm me a photo of the label as well and the lining close up.


----------



## lulilu

jyyanks said:


> Thanks for the response!  I actually do not have a Chanel SA as I’ve been focused on Hermes and Van Cleef and have only recently got into the brand. The jacket is from the 80’s and I picked it up a long time ago at a consignment shop for a steal. I have no idea if it’s authentic but figured I’d ask the experts either here or via the third party route.



Are you near a TRR store?  Some people have taken stuff to them for advice.  There is a post around somewhere about someone getting a fake jacket.  She got it evaluated by someone -- I forget who -- and they posted photos showing the difference between a real and the fake.  Maybe the person who looked at her jacket can look at yours.



ladysarah said:


> SAs don’t authenticate jackets, but can you post a photo of the back of the button? Buttons from that period are usually signed. (sadly I am no expert, but have seen a few vintage ones and have a general notion of what details define each period) you can pm me a photo of the label as well and the lining close up.



Of course an SA isn't going to give a formal authentication (or lack thereof) but lots of them have worked with chanel forever and are very knowledgeable about the construction of chanel clothing and can look for things that might be indicative -- good or bad.


----------



## gracekelly

jyyanks said:


> Thanks for the response!  I actually do not have a Chanel SA as I’ve been focused on Hermes and Van Cleef and have only recently got into the brand. The jacket is from the 80’s and I picked it up a long time ago at a consignment shop for a steal. I have no idea if it’s authentic but figured I’d ask the experts either here or via the third party route.


Post a clear picture close up of the label and the lining.


----------



## gracekelly

The clover button looks authentic but is from a Chanel boutique labeled era  jacket. Your label just says Chanel.


----------



## nicole0612

jyyanks said:


> Hi. I posted in the Chanel forum but didn’t receive a response so hoping you lovely tpf’ers can help. I'm looking for a third party authentication service for Chanel ready-to-wear. Is entinciler still the go-to service for Chanel?
> Specifically I have 2 jackets that I need authenticated - one is vintage from the 80’s That doesn’t seem to have a chain. Does anyone know anything about this jacket?



Etinceller authenticates RTW! It costs little more than a coffee, and it’s worth it just to have the documentation.


----------



## jyyanks

ladysarah said:


> SAs don’t authenticate jackets, but can you post a photo of the back of the button? Buttons from that period are usually signed. (sadly I am no expert, but have seen a few vintage ones and have a general notion of what details define each period) you can pm me a photo of the label as well and the lining close up.





gracekelly said:


> Post a clear picture close up of the label and the lining.



thank you - see below. 



gracekelly said:


> The clover button looks authentic but is from a Chanel boutique labeled era  jacket. Your label just says Chanel.



Hmmm. Yes it doesn’t seem to have the standard Chanel authenticity signs ie chain on bottom. Again, it wasn’t expensive and I actually like the pattern which is why I bought it but it would be nice to know if it’s actually authentic. 

If it isn’t, I may just take off the Chanel label!


----------



## jyyanks

nicole0612 said:


> Etinceller authenticates RTW! It costs little more than a coffee, and it’s worth it just to have the documentation.



THANK YOU!  Will reach out to them as I also have another jacket that needs authentication.


----------



## jyyanks

lulilu said:


> Are you near a TRR store?  Some people have taken stuff to them for advice.  There is a post around somewhere about someone getting a fake jacket.  She got it evaluated by someone -- I forget who -- and they posted photos showing the difference between a real and the fake.  Maybe the person who looked at her jacket can look at yours.
> 
> Of course an SA isn't going to give a formal authentication (or lack thereof) but lots of them have worked with chanel forever and are very knowledgeable about the construction of chanel clothing and can look for things that might be indicative -- good or bad.



I am actually very close to TRR.  In fact, their HQ is literally around the corner from my job.  May be worth it to take it to them if I ever want to sell.

If I'm going to get into RTW, I see a knowledgeable Chanel SA in my future


----------



## ladysarah

jyyanks said:


> thank you - see below.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Yes it doesn’t seem to have the standard Chanel authenticity signs ie chain on bottom. Again, it wasn’t expensive and I actually like the pattern which is why I bought it but it would be nice to know if it’s actually authentic.
> 
> If it isn’t, I may just take off the Chanel label!


 All the details that I can see from your photos are in my view, consistent for an authentic chanel jacket from the 80’s. Not all chanel jackets came with a chain and it is also possible, that it was removed. Without knowing the provenance or handling the item, I don’t think is possible to be 100% certain and Chanel was widely copied even in the 80’s. Would love to hear what everyone else thinks especially @gracekelly because she has more experience than I do. But would also love to see modelling shots. !


----------



## jyyanks

ladysarah said:


> All the details that I can see from your photos are in my view, consistent for an authentic chanel jacket from the 80’s. Not all chanel jackets came with a chain and it is also possible, that it was removed. Without knowing the provenance or handling the item, I don’t think is possible to be 100% certain and Chanel was widely copied even in the 80’s. Would love to hear what everyone else thinks especially @gracekelly because she has more experience than I do. But would also love to see modelling shots. !



Thank you @ladysarah!  I hope it’s authentic but if it isn’t, I will still wear it and remove then tag. 
Here are some very dark picks of me wearing the jacket. Please ignore the mess!!


----------



## nicole0612

jyyanks said:


> Thank you @ladysarah!  I hope it’s authentic but if it isn’t, I will still wear it and remove then tag.
> Here are some very dark picks of me wearing the jacket. Please ignore the mess!!



So cute on you! I love your Cuba jacket as well!


----------



## jyyanks

nicole0612 said:


> So cute on you! I love your Cuba jacket as well!



THANK YOU!  Unfortunately the Cuba jacket that I won on eBay is not authentic (per enticiler) so back it goes. I"m now back on the hunt for a jacket for my event!


----------



## nicole0612

jyyanks said:


> THANK YOU!  Unfortunately the Cuba jacket that I won on eBay is not authentic (per enticiler) so back it goes. I"m now back on the hunt for a jacket for my event!



I’m so sorry to hear that! There’s so many fakes out there on eBay. I’m glad you got it authenticated!


----------



## ladysarah

jyyanks said:


> THANK YOU!  Unfortunately the Cuba jacket that I won on eBay is not authentic (per enticiler) so back it goes. I"m now back on the hunt for a jacket for my event!


Omg!!!  That must have been very disappointing, it’s a minefield out there...


----------



## jyyanks

ladysarah said:


> Omg!!!  That must have been very disappointing, it’s a minefield out there...




I was so upset as I won it for a steal and it fit perfectly. I’ve been searching for a beige Chanel jacket for awhile and it fit the bill. I’m grateful for the resources / members here as this thread has been incredibly helpful in my search.


----------



## jyyanks

nicole0612 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that! There’s so many fakes out there on eBay. I’m glad you got it authenticated!



I know - I really liked the jacket too!!!  Now I’m afraid to purchase another one. Thank you for recommending enticiler for RTW - very helpful!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

mirrorbeyond said:


> Yea I know what you mean haha...  this black jacket also has a unique design on the bottom so I’m also doubting the timelessness...  but it just looks “classic” now!



This jacket looks super nice on you. I have tried it on in turquoise. Really loved the color but the problem for me was the detail around the hip area. It made me look about 20kg heavier. I just could not make this jacket work for me. Really a pity because the fabric was absolutely amazing. The more recent collections were rather disappointing (in my view).


----------



## jyyanks

After 2 failed attempts to acquire jackets on my wish list (Cuba and Greece from eBay which both turned out to be counterfeit) I managed to score another grail. I actually tried on this jacket back in 15/16 and then proceeded not to buy it as a H bag came along. Fast forward to today and I was able to snag the jacket in near mint condition in my size. Super thrilled to be the proud owner of the black Seoul jacket!  Many thanks to all of you (you know who you are) for the support, help and guidance. I’ll provide mod shots once I’m out of quarantine and able to get out of my pajamas and start dressing up again.


----------



## luckylove

jyyanks said:


> After 2 failed attempts to acquire jackets on my wish list (Cuba and Greece from eBay which both turned out to be counterfeit) I managed to score another grail. I actually tried on this jacket back in 15/16 and then proceeded not to buy it as a H bag came along. Fast forward to today and I was able to snag the jacket in near mint condition in my size. Super thrilled to be the proud owner of the black Seoul jacket!  Many thanks to all of you (you know who you are) for the support, help and guidance. I’ll provide mod shots once I’m out of quarantine and able to get out of my pajamas and start dressing up again.



Congratulations on finding this wonderful jacket! It is definitely a favorite of mine. Wear it in good health!


----------



## gracekelly

jyyanks said:


> After 2 failed attempts to acquire jackets on my wish list (Cuba and Greece from eBay which both turned out to be counterfeit) I managed to score another grail. I actually tried on this jacket back in 15/16 and then proceeded not to buy it as a H bag came along. Fast forward to today and I was able to snag the jacket in near mint condition in my size. Super thrilled to be the proud owner of the black Seoul jacket!  Many thanks to all of you (you know who you are) for the support, help and guidance. I’ll provide mod shots once I’m out of quarantine and able to get out of my pajamas and start dressing up again.


Great!  Finally good luck came your way. I decided that tomorrow I am going to get dressed with a C jacket no matter what.  BTW I just got out of my pajamas. Lol!


----------



## jyyanks

luckylove said:


> Congratulations on finding this wonderful jacket! It is definitely a favorite of mine. Wear it in good health!



Thank you for the kind words!!!  I was kicking myself 4 years ago for not purchasing it so glad I was able to track it down. 



gracekelly said:


> Great!  Finally good luck came your way. I decided that tomorrow I am going to get dressed with a C jacket no matter what.  BTW I just got out of my pajamas. Lol!



Thank you so much for you help. I considered the Dallas denim but after you mentioned that it was heavy, I realized that it is not all what I want and was more an impulse buy than a wish list item. The Seoul jacket on the other hand is a classic that I will wear often.  Though I admit, I just changed out of my PJ's and have been a real bum the last 3 weeks.  I'm buying all these nice clothes in hopes they will motivate me to dress up again! 
Thanks again or everything!


----------



## Tykhe

jyyanks said:


> After 2 failed attempts to acquire jackets on my wish list (Cuba and Greece from eBay which both turned out to be counterfeit) I managed to score another grail. I actually tried on this jacket back in 15/16 and then proceeded not to buy it as a H bag came along. Fast forward to today and I was able to snag the jacket in near mint condition in my size. Super thrilled to be the proud owner of the black Seoul jacket!  Many thanks to all of you (you know who you are) for the support, help and guidance. I’ll provide mod shots once I’m out of quarantine and able to get out of my pajamas and start dressing up again.


Love this jacket. Truly a classic!!!! I might take mine out of the closet and wear it around the house today.


----------



## jyyanks

Tykhe said:


> Love this jacket. Truly a classic!!!! I might take mine out of the closet and wear it around the house today.



I can't wait to see your mod shots!  I literally went through this entire thread so I can see elegant dressed up people and get motivated.  The last 3 weeks, I've only seen my family in PJ's and sweatpants.....


----------



## Tykhe

jyyanks said:


> I can't wait to see your mod shots!  I literally went through this entire thread so I can see elegant dressed up people and get motivated.  The last 3 weeks, I've only seen my family in PJ's and sweatpants.....


Me too . I am wearing my little black...bathrobe


----------



## TankerToad

I’m posting these random photos because I follow this woman on IG and she is so inspiring - we see her before and after social distancing - I think she only wears Chanel - and these jackets are TDF IMO


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> I’m posting these random photos because I follow this woman on IG and she is so inspiring - we see her before and after social distancing - I think she only wears Chanel - and these jackets are TDF IMO



This account is really inspiring me! I love how she’s wearing Kelly 40s also; so chic.


----------



## nicole0612

I think a member here was looking for ideas to style this jacket. I really love these looks, the layering is very cool. It’s a nice way to style it in a more casual way.


----------



## chowlover2

She is fabulous Nicole!


----------



## smileygirl

Packing away the coats.  An oldie (must be at least 6 years ago) with some newbies (belt and scarf from winter).  I will need to pull this out for Xmas lol


----------



## QualityNClass

pigleto972001 said:


> I couldn’t believe when this popped up on the real real  it took me an hour to nab it. So excited and it fits ! Now I need to get a scarf and wear it like Nicole does !  You ladies are my style inspirations. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415232
> View attachment 4415233
> 
> The buttons are very cute.


Forgive my ignorance, could you please share the details of this jacket (year, name/model). It looks beautiful on you!!


----------



## nicole0612

QualityNClass said:


> Forgive my ignorance, could you please share the details of this jacket (year, name/model). It looks beautiful on you!!



Aww well since you are quoting V giving a shoutout to me , I will jump in! This beauty is a favorite of the forum, we call it the “Seoul” jacket, it is a jacket from 2016 Cruise/16C Seoul and came in black, pink and beige, each color with slightly different material and buttons, all unlined with a classic Chanel silhouette.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

jyyanks said:


> After 2 failed attempts to acquire jackets on my wish list (Cuba and Greece from eBay which both turned out to be counterfeit) I managed to score another grail. I actually tried on this jacket back in 15/16 and then proceeded not to buy it as a H bag came along. Fast forward to today and I was able to snag the jacket in near mint condition in my size. Super thrilled to be the proud owner of the black Seoul jacket!  Many thanks to all of you (you know who you are) for the support, help and guidance. I’ll provide mod shots once I’m out of quarantine and able to get out of my pajamas and start dressing up again.



Hey, I've got this jacket and it is just so awesome! I wear it all the time in the spring and summer. I think you're gonna love it! Great purchase!


----------



## jyyanks

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hey, I've got this jacket and it is just so awesome! I wear it all the time in the spring and summer. I think you're gonna love it! Great purchase!



Thank you!!!  Can't wait to wear it - it's surprisingly versatile as I tried it on with multiple outfits (jeans, dress, leggings) at home. Can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## Genie27

I just liberated this one (Hamburg) from alterations lockdown. It’s perfect weight for spring and I think I will get a lot of use from it. Am thinking of taking in the shoulder a bit more if I do another round of edits. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Genie27 said:


> I just liberated this one (Hamburg) from alterations lockdown. It’s perfect weight for spring and I think I will get a lot of use from it. Am thinking of taking in the shoulder a bit more if I do another round of edits.
> 
> What do you ladies think?


I think it looks fabulous on you!  Congrats on springing it from lockdown!


----------



## QualityNClass

Ladies, I am new to the world of Chanel RTW and would love your opinions on a certain 2010 spring jacket. It keeps popping up on TRR or Ebay from time to time. Do any of you own it or have owned it? Did you like it? etc. Does it look like a classic piece or more dated / seasonal? Any inputs would be much appreciated


----------



## MonsieurMode

I've been eyeing this Salzburg jacket for a while, but I can't get a good perspective on how it wears. It seems like it may have a matronly cut.
Does anyone own this and have some mod shots for styling?


----------



## luckylove

MonsieurMode said:


> I've been eyeing this Salzburg jacket for a while, but I can't get a good perspective on how it wears. It seems like it may have a matronly cut.
> Does anyone own this and have some mod shots for styling?
> View attachment 4730701



I own it in navy, but have never worn it. It has a bit of a swing cut and for some reason, I just don't seem to reach for it. It is a bit warmer than it looks.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hi ladies! How do you store your Chanel jackets? I bought my first vintage Chanel jacket and need some help to choose garment bag for its storage. I found out poly and plastic are a big no, especially for long-term storage. Storing light color jacket in black Chanel garment bag also confuses me, I afraid of color transfer and discoloration over time. Please share what brands of garment bags do you use for light color jackets


----------



## Coco.lover

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi ladies! How do you store your Chanel jackets? I bought my first vintage Chanel jacket and need some help to choose garment bag for its storage. I found out poly and plastic are a big no, especially for long-term storage. Storing light color jacket in black Chanel garment bag also confuses me, I afraid of color transfer and discoloration over time. Please share what brands of garment bags do you use for light color jackets


I store all my Chanel rtw in the Chanel garment bag. Which is black cotton


----------



## Lisab68

Hi Chanel friends. I haven’t been on this forum for so long and I miss all you lovely ladies. Looking for some help. I’m eyeing this pre-loved jacket from the Cuba collection. I feel like I saw one of you modeling this jacket at the time in the store but I can’t find the photo. Anyone own this jacket?  Anyone ever try it on?  Any help appreciated!  xo


----------



## smileygirl

Lisab68 said:


> Hi Chanel friends. I haven’t been on this forum for so long and I miss all you lovely ladies. Looking for some help. I’m eyeing this pre-loved jacket from the Cuba collection. I feel like I saw one of you modeling this jacket at the time in the store but I can’t find the photo. Anyone own this jacket?  Anyone ever try it on?  Any help appreciated!  xo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789581


I was just going to post my Seoul jacket and saw your post and so quickly put this one on for a few snaps for you .


----------



## smileygirl

Wearing my Seoul jacket for first time in a while!


----------



## Lisab68

smileygirl said:


> I was just going to post my Seoul jacket and saw your post and so quickly put this one on for a few snaps for you .
> View attachment 4794106
> View attachment 4794107
> View attachment 4794108


Sorry for the delay. Someone snagged it while I was busy. Looks gorgeous on you. Hope I’ll get another shot at it!!


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hi ladies! I have few vintage Chanel jackets with some typical flaws like armpit staining, lining rips, small snags and loose buttons. I'm looking for restoration specialist who is familiar with Chanel RTW and can make highest quality repairs using the same techniques (same stitching, putting buttons the same way as Chanel does, etc). I"ll be grateful for any recommendations


----------



## suziez

Where do you live?


----------



## lulilu

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi ladies! I have few vintage Chanel jackets with some typical flaws like armpit staining, lining rips, small snags and loose buttons. I'm looking for restoration specialist who is familiar with Chanel RTW and can make highest quality repairs using the same techniques (same stitching, putting buttons the same way as Chanel does, etc). I"ll be grateful for any recommendations



Are they special jackets, e.g., an iconic Lagerfeld LBJ?  Or do they have sentimental value?  I'd be concerned about the cost of fixing the types of repairs you describe vs the value of the jacket.  I'd try to find the value by checking resale sites to decide if repair is "worth it."  JMHO


----------



## ariakite15

Hi all, I’ve been on the lookout for a Chanel tweed jacket and found one on the pre-loved market that is in a color scheme that I like (black blue white silver).
If I end up pulling the trigger, this jacket will be my first Chanel RTW piece.
I would appreciate it if the lovely Chanel experts on this forum could give me some advice/comments on this jacket (pictured below) regarding its classicalness, expected level of pilling, etc.


----------



## m_ichele

Hi all! I really liked this Metiers 
 jacket when I saw it here in pictures, but after seeing it and trying it on in person, I loved it! The price however made me perspire  since I haven’t bought a chanel jacket in over 10 years and the two I have were bought during the old days when sales were really good. I love this thread and the RTW thread because everyone wears their chanel beautifully so any input, pros and cons would really be appreciated. I’m a very casual dresser with a very casual lifestyle and while my wardrobe would mesh well with this jacket, I don’t have a lot of reason to wear it other than for my own enjoyment, but is that enough? Spending so much on this jacket makes me hesitant, but for some reason spending the equivalent on bags doesn’t, go figure. Or should I just wait and hope it goes on sale next year and I can still find my size? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I didn’t anticipate trying anything on so apologies for my printed top which is clashing with the jacket, but here’s a mod shot.


----------



## luckylove

m_ichele said:


> Hi all! I really liked this Metiers
> jacket when I saw it here in pictures, but after seeing it and trying it on in person, I loved it! The price however made me perspire  since I haven’t bought a chanel jacket in over 10 years and the two I have were bought during the old days when sales were really good. I love this thread and the RTW thread because everyone wears their chanel beautifully so any input, pros and cons would really be appreciated. I’m a very casual dresser with a very casual lifestyle and while my wardrobe would mesh well with this jacket, I don’t have a lot of reason to wear it other than for my own enjoyment, but is that enough? Spending so much on this jacket makes me hesitant, but for some reason spending the equivalent on bags doesn’t, go figure. Or should I just wait and hope it goes on sale next year and I can still find my size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870372
> View attachment 4870373
> 
> I didn’t anticipate trying anything on so apologies for my printed top which is clashing with the jacket, but here’s a mod shot.



The jacket looks beautiful on you! I think it can be worn quite casually and looks great with jeans. I have been debating on purchasing this one too. So far, I have resisted because of the weight of the jacket. Even in colder climates, I get more use of my lighter weight jackets so I am still struggling to decide if this is where I should put the funds. It looks fantastic on you and it has been awhile since your last chanel purchase.....


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hi everyone! I'm looking for this pretty LBJ worn by Jamie Chua. Anyone knows the year/collection and its price?


----------



## m_ichele

luckylove said:


> The jacket looks beautiful on you! I think it can be worn quite casually and looks great with jeans. I have been debating on purchasing this one too. So far, I have resisted because of the weight of the jacket. Even in colder climates, I get more use of my lighter weight jackets so I am still struggling to decide if this is where I should put the funds. It looks fantastic on you and it has been awhile since your last chanel purchase.....


I was so wowed by it, I didn’t consider the weight of the jacket. I’m so appreciative of your practical insight! I live in California so I don’t think I’ll be able to wear it often to make the cost per wear worth it


----------



## gracekelly

m_ichele said:


> I was so wowed by it, I didn’t consider the weight of the jacket. I’m so appreciative of your practical insight! I live in California so I don’t think I’ll be able to wear it often to make the cost per wear worth it


I'm in CA as well.  If you are wearing as outer jacket, it won't be too heavy.


----------



## nicole0612

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hi everyone! I'm looking for this pretty LBJ worn by Jamie Chua. Anyone knows the year/collection and its price?
> View attachment 4870608



Fall 2015
Here is the runway shot.


----------



## m_ichele

gracekelly said:


> I'm in CA as well.  If you are wearing as outer jacket, it won't be too heavy.


Thanks gracekelly! More food for thought. I really did love this jacket!


----------



## gracekelly

m_ichele said:


> Thanks gracekelly! More food for thought. I really did love this jacket!


I wear sleeveless with a jacket like this and it works great in my LA climate.


----------



## m_ichele

gracekelly said:


> I wear sleeveless with a jacket like this and it works great in my LA climate.


I was wearing a sleeveless top yesterday and it was very comfortable  in my size. The material of this jacket was almost sweater like so do you think it will wear poorly over time?


----------



## gracekelly

m_ichele said:


> I was wearing a sleeveless top yesterday and it was very comfortable  in my size. The material of this jacket was almost sweater like so do you think it will wear poorly over time?


No, you just need to watch the jewelry and be mindful of prongs on a bracelet or a ring.  I put the jewelry on last after I put on the jacket.  I have one that is very similar to this, and never noticed any problems.


----------



## m_ichele

gracekelly said:


> No, you just need to watch the jewelry and be mindful of prongs on a bracelet or a ring.  I put the jewelry on last after I put on the jacket.  I have one that is very similar to this, and never noticed any problems.


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you answering my questions!


----------



## juejue

Have anyone seen this black jacket IRL? My SA sent me the picture of it. I’m waiting for the perfect LBJ. Don’t know if I would get this one or not. TIA.


----------



## periogirl28

This is me in it. HTH!


----------



## juejue

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4881073
> 
> This is me in it. HTH!


Thank you.


----------



## Emily HC

double post


----------



## Emily HC

juejue said:


> Have anyone seen this black jacket IRL? My SA sent me the picture of it. I’m waiting for the perfect LBJ. Don’t know if I would get this one or not. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874003
> View attachment 4874004



 Is this from the latest season? This reminds me of one of the LBJ from the Ritz Paris collection.


----------



## ari

Yes, I think it’s pre fall.


----------



## 911snowball

juejue, I bought this black jacket.  I would post pic but it is currently in alterations. Great classic jacket, just a hint of sparkle  not too much.  I particularly like this one because it is a good backdrop for accessories and will look good with black pants as shown and jeans for casual.  I also bought the white one just in front of it in ari's pic.  These both have similar cuts and looked great on. Recommend!


----------



## Allisonfaye

m_ichele said:


> Hi all! I really liked this Metiers
> jacket when I saw it here in pictures, but after seeing it and trying it on in person, I loved it! The price however made me perspire  since I haven’t bought a chanel jacket in over 10 years and the two I have were bought during the old days when sales were really good. I love this thread and the RTW thread because everyone wears their chanel beautifully so any input, pros and cons would really be appreciated. I’m a very casual dresser with a very casual lifestyle and while my wardrobe would mesh well with this jacket, I don’t have a lot of reason to wear it other than for my own enjoyment, but is that enough? Spending so much on this jacket makes me hesitant, but for some reason spending the equivalent on bags doesn’t, go figure. Or should I just wait and hope it goes on sale next year and I can still find my size?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870372
> View attachment 4870373
> 
> I didn’t anticipate trying anything on so apologies for my printed top which is clashing with the jacket, but here’s a mod shot.



This is gorgeous. I assume it's wool?


----------



## m_ichele

Allisonfaye said:


> This is gorgeous. I assume it's wool?


Yes, with also silk, cotton, viscose and polyester.


----------



## mademoiselleprive

Hello beautiful ladies!

How would you store a vintage patent leather Chanel jacket? I prefer to use the "archival" storage method for my tweed jackets (acid-free unbuffered tissue paper + unbleached muslin bags). But I'm not sure if it will be good for patent leather. I afraid paper will stick or cause cracking. Please share your opinion.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## gracekelly

mademoiselleprive said:


> Hello beautiful ladies!
> 
> How would you store a vintage patent leather Chanel jacket? I prefer to use the "archival" storage method for my tweed jackets (acid-free unbuffered tissue paper + unbleached muslin bags). But I'm not sure if it will be good for patent leather. I afraid paper will stick or cause cracking. Please share your opinion.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You can use the muslin.  The only thing you don't want to use on a leather garment is a plastic bag.  You want patent leather or any leather to breathe.  If you are in a hot and humid climate, you need to be extra careful.


----------



## sizzlely

Hi! I'm new to the community but hoping someone can help me figure this out. I found this jacket that has "Special Edition Korean" on the tag and can't find much about it online. Wondering if anybody here has seen this design before (seller says it's from 2015-6 timeframe).


----------



## luckylove

juejue said:


> Have anyone seen this black jacket IRL? My SA sent me the picture of it. I’m waiting for the perfect LBJ. Don’t know if I would get this one or not. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874003
> View attachment 4874004



Love this one too! For those who purchased this one, is it prone to fuzzing? I am considering purchasing it since the cut is really nice, but something about it does remind me a bit of the infamous Paris Rome jacket with the fuzz factor. Any thoughts?


----------



## Audrey_S

Sharing my latest purchase from the 21C collection.  It’s not tweed and it’s not iconic but I think it’s something I can get a lot of wear out of.  This latest collection was not that impressive but this I found wearable and versatile.  Did anyone else get anything from 21C?


----------



## Garciavilla

Heads up my NM SA has the fabulous Egypt teal jacket for sale at 40% off! Size 46. PM me if you want her contact info. Jacket went from $12,800 to $7680


----------



## Garciavilla

Some try on pictures (matches VCA too!)


----------



## Tykhe

Garciavilla said:


> Some try on pictures (matches VCA too!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930465
> View attachment 4930466
> View attachment 4930467


Wow this looks amazing in you!!!!


----------



## 880

juejue said:


> Have anyone seen this black jacket IRL? My SA sent me the picture of it. I’m waiting for the perfect LBJ. Don’t know if I would get this one or not. TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874003
> View attachment 4874004


I’m late to this but i hope you got this one! I picked it up a few months ago and think it’s really flattering. There is a bit more padding on rhe shoulder, but DH and my SA want to me wear it a bit before having the tailor alter that. So it’s structured in a good way. I love the bit of sparkle and the bias cut pockets and double zip are flattering. Only thing is, I think they cheated out a bit on the sleeve bottoms (I have a similar jacket in white with black tri,, and the sleeve bottoms are nicer on that one). but this is a great piece. I wear with jeans and with dressier things. I have to double ch3xk. the lining isn,t  the nicer tone on tone printed lining and the chain weight on the bottom is a bit flashy, but those are relatively minor.


----------



## r0gue

It’s nice, I can’t wear Chanel jackets with anything over the bust area as it over accentuates my DD’s too much! Saint Laurent have beautiful LBJ’s more coming out in their latest collection.


----------



## Antonia

This thread has slowed down quite a bit...I'm sure it's because nobody's really dressing up since covid.  I have 3 Chanel jackets and I hardly wear any of them.    I still love looking at them!!


----------



## Tasha1

I wear mine instead of a coat, they are rather warm


----------



## nicole0612

Antonia said:


> This thread has slowed down quite a bit...I'm sure it's because nobody's really dressing up since covid.  I have 3 Chanel jackets and I hardly wear any of them.    I still love looking at them!!


I think most of the discussion and photos have moved to this thread, it is very active and helpful; enjoy!





						Chanel RTW ~ Reveals, Chit-chat & Info thread
					

Its Chanel Ready-To-Wear (RTW) time! :tender: I :heart: Chanel RTW but only have very limited pieces. Its rather difficult for me to snag 1 because, unlike bags, its not 1 size fits all & I don't have a Chanel boutique near me to pop in trying out different styles and sizes. Moreover, the price...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Antonia

nicole0612 said:


> I think most of the discussion and photos have moved to this thread, it is very active and helpful; enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel RTW ~ Reveals, Chit-chat & Info thread
> 
> 
> Its Chanel Ready-To-Wear (RTW) time! :tender: I :heart: Chanel RTW but only have very limited pieces. Its rather difficult for me to snag 1 because, unlike bags, its not 1 size fits all & I don't have a Chanel boutique near me to pop in trying out different styles and sizes. Moreover, the price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh ok!!!  Thank  you!


----------



## De sac

Tasha1 said:


> I wear mine instead of a coat, they are rather warm
> 
> View attachment 5079064


Me too! perfect for this in-between weather. 

PS is the B Vert amande? lovely


----------



## Tasha1

De sac said:


> PS is the B Vert amande? lovely



yes, she is
love the colour too


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Antonia said:


> This thread has slowed down quite a bit...I'm sure it's because nobody's really dressing up since covid.  I have 3 Chanel jackets and I hardly wear any of them.    I still love looking at them!!



I know i miss my dress up time  Now it is all leggings and jeans!


----------



## shopper_girl

Love the awesome photos! How do you clean vintage jackets from consignment shops like TRR? TIA!!


----------



## honu

I was searching for a dry cleaners for my vintage Chanel jacket. I did a search on yelp and found a dry cleaners near me. They did a good job and am will be sending my jackets to them in the future.


----------



## ladysarah

Checking this old thread! I haven’t bought anything for years but now it’s the perfect weather window to wear a Chanel or Chanel style jacket. Not too hot not too cold.


----------



## periogirl28

We've all gone go the Chanel subforum RTW thread. Lots and lots to see there. New and vintage, authentic Chanel. I guess we could continue to post the Chanel - inspired over here.


----------



## eagle1002us

luckylove said:


> I agree with you.. this jacket is a very special piece! My SA had ordered it for me, but sadly, the proportions were not flattering on me. I have seen this piece look amazing on others, though! If it fits you well and budget permits, definitely consider buying it! The colors are wonderful, imho.


I started browsing thru Chanel here just for the heck of it.  I think the jacket is a gorgeous tweed and the navy rose is a low-key but splendid accessory.   Here's my main issue:  the fringe.  Fringe gets dated.   That is, it's a look associated with a particular year or two or period (I'm thinking of 70's fringe jackets and I believe Cher did a fringe thing).  Then it's never seen for quite a while.   

Consider getting a belt or two for the jacket to wear when fringe is not being worn.
Bottom line:  the jacket and rose are beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## eagle1002us

kpai said:


> It's a beautiful jacket, but I think if you are thinking so hard over it, it's not really calling to you.  The jacket is on 50% off in the UK and I still see quite a few floating around the boutique which is very surprising.  I like this jacket worn open, when it's closed, I find the fringes a bit too fussy around the waist area (IMO), plus you need to be careful when zipping up and not get the fringes caught.  I almost did that when trying this jacket.   good luck deciding.


I just posted some commentary on this jacket which you'll see before you see this post.  Very glad you are wavering about the fringe.  IMO the fringe is too skimpy.  I am not certain that the jacket needs the fringe at all.  What exactly does the fringe do for the jacket?  It looks like it was made from some knobby very lightweight wool boucle.   The tweed looks rich and sumptuous.  Lose the fringe and consider getting a belt, but if you like the jacket worn open, that's probably the best look.


----------



## gracekelly

eagle1002us said:


> I started browsing thru Chanel here just for the heck of it.  I think the jacket is a gorgeous tweed and the navy rose is a low-key but splendid accessory.   Here's my main issue:  the fringe.  Fringe gets dated.   That is, it's a look associated with a particular year or two or period (I'm thinking of 70's fringe jackets and I believe Cher did a fringe thing).  Then it's never seen for quite a while.
> 
> Consider getting a belt or two for the jacket to wear when fringe is not being worn.
> Bottom line:  the jacket and rose are beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


Chanel fringe does not get dated IMO  I have a jacket from 2005 that looks just as current as the new fringe pieces. The fringes range from eyelash to very long. There is a 2010 jacket on the secondary market currently that is a doppelganger for the current long  fringe pieces.  Cher did a Native American fringe fashion look and it wasn't he same.


----------



## ari

eagle1002us said:


> I just posted some commentary on this jacket which you'll see before you see this post.  Very glad you are wavering about the fringe.  IMO the fringe is too skimpy.  I am not certain that the jacket needs the fringe at all.  What exactly does the fringe do for the jacket?  It looks like it was made from some knobby very lightweight wool boucle.   The tweed looks rich and sumptuous.  Lose the fringe and consider getting a belt, but if you like the jacket worn open, that's probably the best look.


I have this jacket and it’s beautiful! It’s lesage! That’s why is still expensive. It’s a style that won’t go away. I agree that the fringe in the middle it’s not very flattering.


----------



## eagle1002us

ari said:


> I have this jacket and it’s beautiful! It’s lesage! That’s why is still expensive. It’s a style that won’t go away. I agree that the fringe in the middle it’s not very flattering.


Lesage is the firm/people who do specialized beautiful ornate embroideries, right?
(I know a bit about fashion history).

I don't think Mme. Chanel would have kept the fringe on the jacket.  She didn't like fuss.


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> We've all gone go the Chanel subforum RTW thread. Lots and lots to see there. New and vintage, authentic Chanel. I guess we could continue to post the Chanel - inspired over here.



I think it would still be a good thread to keep going for people like me who are just looking for/at styling ideas for their existing Chanel jackets. The Chanel RTW is very focused on the latest season(s) which is also lovely to read, even if, for me, it's just to admire other's new purchases. 

I agree, it could encompass Chanel-type jackets too.


----------



## gracekelly

@eagle1002us   I am guessing that this is the one you are talking about with very long fringes.  I have this one and consider it to be a collector's item.  If Cher wants to borrow it, I will consider it lol!


----------



## kipp

gracekelly said:


> @eagle1002us   I am guessing that this is the one you are talking about with very long fringes.  I have this one and consider it to be a collector's item.  If Cher wants to borrow it, I will consider it lol!
> 
> View attachment 5331899


I totally agree with @gracekelly.  I have this one, too, and feel lucky to have it!  It's very special!  And I don't have any problem with the fringe either at the bottom or at the middle, and feel that worn closed it is quite a slimming jacket since it fits so close to the body.


----------



## ari

papertiger said:


> I think it would still be a good thread to keep going for people like me who are just looking for/at styling ideas for their existing Chanel jackets. The Chanel RTW is very focused on the latest season(s) which is also lovely to read, even if, for me, it's just to admire other's new purchases.
> 
> I agree, it could encompass Chanel-type jackets too.


I absolutely agree let’s share older jackets and styling ideas. Here I saved some pictures from a styling session of this jacket, I find it very versatile. 
the lady wore a patent skirt from Paris Rome collection. I loved it.
The best thing is that it goes with any color of bags.
And some of my own styling. I own the dress, but it looks awful on me with the jacket.


----------



## nicole0612

ari said:


> I absolutely agree let’s share older jackets and styling ideas. Here I saved some pictures from a styling session of this jacket, I find it very versatile.
> the lady wore a patent skirt from Paris Rome collection. I loved it.
> The best thing is that it goes with any color of bags.
> And some of my own styling. I own the dress, but it looks awful on me with the jacket.


Thank you for sharing these styling looks Ari. This jacket is in my closet but I have never tried wearing it open - I love it styled this way! Thank you for the inspiration as always.


----------



## ari

Thank you! The yellow silk blouse looked beautiful with it.


----------



## papertiger

ari said:


> I absolutely agree let’s share older jackets and styling ideas. Here I saved some pictures from a styling session of this jacket, I find it very versatile.
> the lady wore a patent skirt from Paris Rome collection. I loved it.
> The best thing is that it goes with any color of bags.
> And some of my own styling. I own the dress, but it looks awful on me with the jacket.



Looks great the way you've styled it in the last three pics  uber glamorous, but still relaxed, and that really suits that jacket


----------



## eagle1002us

gracekelly said:


> @eagle1002us   I am guessing that this is the one you are talking about with very long fringes.  I have this one and consider it to be a collector's item.  If Cher wants to borrow it, I will consider it lol!
> 
> View attachment 5331899


*@gracekelly *You are making a good point.  A person probably has to see what a garment looks like on a person.  Maybe this fringe looks good on some people.
Fringe aside, it's a gorgeous jacket.  I've said that several times.  I love the tweed, the navy rose, that's 98 percent of the jacket.  The fringe is just 2 percent.  So my overall point is quite positive.  If someone has a picture of someone wearing the jacket, that might be helpful in evaluating the fringe, maybe I can't imagine what it looks like on until I see it.   But to be blunt,  I don't think my opinion of 2 percent of the jacket should really bother anyone who thinks it looks good on them.  It's just an opinion, not a deal-breaker.


----------



## kipp

eagle1002us said:


> *@gracekelly *You are making a good point.  A person probably has to see what a garment looks like on a person.  Maybe this fringe looks good on some people.
> Fringe aside, it's a gorgeous jacket.  I've said that several times.  I love the tweed, the navy rose, that's 98 percent of the jacket.  The fringe is just 2 percent.  So my overall point is quite positive.  If someone has a picture of someone wearing the jacket, that might be helpful in evaluating the fringe, maybe I can't imagine what it looks like on until I see it.   But to be blunt,  I don't think my opinion of 2 percent of the jacket should really bother anyone who thinks it looks good on them.  It's just an opinion, not a deal-breaker.


see @ari 's post above!  There are several photos.


----------



## eagle1002us

kipp said:


> see @ari 's post above!  There are several photos.


Well, seeing the pictures of the jacket being worn makes me see that it really is quite cute, fringe and all.  I take back my objections to the fringe.      

Thanks ari and kipp.  It really is cute.


----------



## gracekelly

ari said:


> I absolutely agree let’s share older jackets and styling ideas. Here I saved some pictures from a styling session of this jacket, I find it very versatile.
> the lady wore a patent skirt from Paris Rome collection. I loved it.
> The best thing is that it goes with any color of bags.
> And some of my own styling. I own the dress, but it looks awful on me with the jacket.


I recall these pictures from the styling session. I found that it looks best on me if I am wearing a roll neck  sweater.  I seem to get lost in the jacket with with a simple round neck blouse   I need to try it with something more statement like Ari or make it smaller.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I am just curious. Do you still buy Chanel Pret a Porter fashion after Langerfeld?

Of course Covid has influenced fashion a lot. So many people work from home, nobody needs to "dress up" anymore. That is one factor.

The second is, that Chanel after Lagerfeld...(in my opinion) took a vertical nose dive. Walking past Chanel's boutiques and looking at their very petit-bourgeoise, boring, H&M-like displays,  I can't help but to think that Karl (and Modemoiselle Chanel) are spinning in their graves at the sight of that terrible mediocrity! What would Lagerfeld say if he saw that?...Ah! I'd love to know  I bet you it would be highly entertaining, totally incorrect,  and completely devastating.


----------



## gracekelly

I think that KL would be very disappointed with most of what is current. What upsets.me is the lack of style  Oversized jackets that look awful on everyone including the models. I don’t care if the Lesage fabric is really beautiful,  it you have to remodel the jacket to make it look good on you, then it is a no go for me.  At 10k that jacket better look great with only minimal alterations.  The cheaper fabrications are so obvious. Taking two seams with just OK tweed and throwing on  some braid without any buttons is lazy and sloppy. Or no detailing at all. You don’t need Chanel for a simple tweed jacket. They are getting away with this with new RTW buyers who don’t have older pieces for comparison or historical knowledge of the brand. My advice is to keep an eye out for older KL which has more style and quality and superior fabrics. The much higher price points for inferior product is just adding insult to the injury.

As far as not needing to dress up now, wear it with jeans, track pants or sweats. Who cares?  Just wear it  I put on a lovely 2005 tweed yesterday just to go with my DH to pick up some food.   Chanel jacket, Hermes scarf, Bolide, jeans and I never got out of the car!  It was fun to wear something nice.


----------



## luckylove

gracekelly said:


> I think that KL would be very disappointed with most of what is current. What upsets.me is the lack of style  Oversized jackets that look awful on everyone including the models. I don’t care if the Lesage fabric is really beautiful,  it you have to remodel the jacket to make it look good on you, then it is a no go for me.  At 10k that jacket better look great with only minimal alterations.  The cheaper fabrications are so obvious. Taking two seams with just OK tweed and throwing on  some braid without any buttons is lazy and sloppy. Or no detailing at all. You don’t need Chanel for a simple tweed jacket. They are getting away with this with new RTW buyers who don’t have older pieces for comparison or historical knowledge of the brand. My advice is to keep an eye out for older KL which has more style and quality and superior fabrics. The much higher price points for inferior product is just adding insult to the injury.
> 
> As far as not needing to dress up now, wear it with jeans, track pants or sweats. Who cares?  Just wear it  I put on a lovely 2005 tweed yesterday just to go with my DH to pick up some food.   Chanel jacket, Hermes scarf, Bolide, jeans and I never got out of the car!  It was fun to wear something nice.



Gosh, you have just stated exactly what I have been thinking for the longest time! This Exactly!


----------



## Antonia

I have 2 jackets that I bought at the Real Real a few years ago (both at a steal) back when you found more deals-not so much these days.  One is so old that it had the handwritten composition tag that was so worn it eventually tore off.  The other one is from 06....I call it my Kate Moss jacket as she was photographed wearing it at an event.  Sounds to me like the new jacket quality is going downhill just like the new bags.  I love vintage Chanel.  I'm not a Chanel aficionado but I just feel like KL will always be the best era.


----------



## ladysarah

this is celine but chanel -esque- 
Chanel (style) jackets are having a moment - lots of inexpensive reiterations at MANGO. Sometimes more flattering than the real thing.


----------



## 880

MaryAndDogs said:


> I am just curious. Do you still buy Chanel Pret a Porter fashion after Langerfeld?



yes, VV was his right hand person. KL also made plenty of ugly clothing. having said that some jackets, vintage from my own closet KL, are my favorites , and I dislike the oversized 1980s aesthetic.



gracekelly said:


> As far as not needing to dress up now, wear it with jeans, track pants or sweats. Who cares? Just wear it I



yes, this literally




Antonia said:


> I love vintage Chanel.



would love to see how you put them together; I love your style

pics of older chanel jackets with sweats (cross posted from H in action thread) . First five pics with sweatpants. Second jacket is one of my favorites from 2002 that I bought at chanel 57


----------



## Antonia

880 said:


> yes, VV was his right hand person. KL also made plenty of ugly clothing. having said that some jackets, vintage from my own closet KL, are my favorites , and I dislike the oversized 1980s aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see how you put them together; I love your style
> 
> pics of older chanel jackets with sweats (cross posted from H in action thread) . First five pics with sweatpants. Second jacket is one of my favorites from 2002 that I bought at chanel 57
> 
> View attachment 5385438
> View attachment 5385439
> View attachment 5385440
> View attachment 5385441
> View attachment 5385442
> View attachment 5385458
> View attachment 5385459
> View attachment 5385460
> View attachment 5385461
> View attachment 5385462
> View attachment 5385463


Aww, thanks!! I appreciate that!  Love your collection of jackets (and bags for that matter!!)


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> this is celine but chanel -esque-
> Chanel (style) jackets are having a moment - lots of inexpensive reiterations at MANGO. Sometimes more flattering than the real thing.
> View attachment 5385184


Not really in this case


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> Yes, the SA showed me where they could take it in at the back collar, shorten sleeves and open up the upper arm a bit.
> 
> The rest of my outfit is my dress. Here it is closed...
> 
> I like the top in the first pic also.



I went looking for pics of this jacket and found you - Genie, you look marvelous - did you get this?


----------



## Genie27

Katel said:


> I went looking for pics of this jacket and found you - Genie, you look marvelous - did you get this?
> 
> View attachment 5397285


I didnt! But I should have. I ended up finding the matching dress on TRR instead...from what I recall the jacket was very confortable and would work well on jeans as well as black dresses. 

The dress is a low waisted sleeveless top (same fabric as the jacket), and the skirt is pleated black


----------



## Katel

Notorious Pink said:


> A ha! This is the jacket! I knew it looked familiar.... [emoji8]


NP, did you get this? Gorgeous on you


----------



## Katel

Genie27 said:


> I didnt! But I should have. I ended up finding the matching dress on TRR instead...from what I recall the jacket was very confortable and would work well on jeans as well as black dresses.
> 
> The dress is a low waisted sleeveless top (same fabric as the jacket), and the skirt is pleated black


Sounds wonderful! I don’t remember seeing that dress (would love a pic if you have a snap handy) - really like this tweed on you and would love this jacket one day


----------



## chicklety

Anyone else have this from 2003? Would I regret letting these pieces go? My skirt is longer than the runway photo, contemplating shortening it. Thanks for your valued stylish opinions and knowledge! (Disregard any mirror spots in 3rd pic, I hadn't planned on posting at the time )


----------



## Antonia

chicklety said:


> Anyone else have this from 2003? Would I regret letting these pieces go? My skirt is longer than the runway photo, contemplating shortening it. Thanks for your valued stylish opinions and knowledge! (Disregard any mirror spots in 3rd pic, I hadn't planned on posting at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441086
> 
> View attachment 5441074
> View attachment 5441075
> View attachment 5441076
> View attachment 5441078
> View attachment 5441079
> View attachment 5441080


I love this-the close up pics of the colors in the weave are amazing!  I don't know what to say but good luck with your decision!!


----------



## gracekelly

chicklety said:


> Anyone else have this from 2003? Would I regret letting these pieces go? My skirt is longer than the runway photo, contemplating shortening it. Thanks for your valued stylish opinions and knowledge! (Disregard any mirror spots in 3rd pic, I hadn't planned on posting at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441086
> 
> View attachment 5441074
> View attachment 5441075
> View attachment 5441076
> View attachment 5441078
> View attachment 5441079
> View attachment 5441080


Unless you are totally bored or unhappy with it for some reason, I would keep it. The style and shoulder are still current because VV is copying all the KL designs.  The tweed is lovely.


----------



## chicklety

Antonia said:


> I love this-the close up pics of the colors in the weave are amazing!  I don't know what to say but good luck with your decision!!


Yes, it does seem to change color in various different lighting - ah, magical Chanel! Thank you


----------



## chicklety

gracekelly said:


> Unless you are totally bored or unhappy with it for some reason, I would keep it. The style and shoulder are still current . VV is copying all the KL designs.  The tweed is lovely.


That is very helpful! Thank you! I was wondering if it wasn't classic enough/too trendy/dated/etc. But I think it is a keeper, too. I don't have anything in this color-tone so it is a good balance. Hoping to enjoy it for a while still. Thank you again!


----------



## glamourbag

880 said:


> yes, VV was his right hand person. KL also made plenty of ugly clothing. having said that some jackets, vintage from my own closet KL, are my favorites , and I dislike the oversized 1980s aesthetic.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, this literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would love to see how you put them together; I love your style
> 
> pics of older chanel jackets with sweats (cross posted from H in action thread) . First five pics with sweatpants. Second jacket is one of my favorites from 2002 that I bought at chanel 57
> 
> View attachment 5385438
> View attachment 5385439
> View attachment 5385440
> View attachment 5385441
> View attachment 5385442
> View attachment 5385458
> View attachment 5385459
> View attachment 5385460
> View attachment 5385461
> View attachment 5385462
> View attachment 5385463


I'm twins with you on #2. I find the loop trimming gets hooked on things  so I wear it next to never . Looking good my dear even in the sweats!


----------



## gracekelly

chicklety said:


> That is very helpful! Thank you! I was wondering if it wasn't classic enough/too trendy/dated/etc. But I think it is a keeper, too. I don't have anything in this color-tone so it is a good balance. Hoping to enjoy it for a while still. Thank you again!


You’re very welcome!  The fringe around the shoulder is a classic Chanel feature. I see you have the pyramid buttons too. It’s a great suit!


----------



## 880

glamourbag said:


> I'm twins with you on #2. I find the loop trimming gets hooked on things  so I wear it next to never . Looking good my dear even in the sweats!


Thank you so much @glamourbag; I snag it quite a bit, so wear it rarely myself. (That’s why it’s lasted so long lol) But I do love it 
@chicklety , I’m glad you decided to keep your jacket and skirt from 2003. I think the older pieces are beautiful and well made. VV has also been mining the archives of the early aughts for prints from dresses KL did back then. So I think it’s worth holding on to older pieces.


----------



## jelliedfeels

chicklety said:


> Anyone else have this from 2003? Would I regret letting these pieces go? My skirt is longer than the runway photo, contemplating shortening it. Thanks for your valued stylish opinions and knowledge! (Disregard any mirror spots in 3rd pic, I hadn't planned on posting at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441086
> 
> View attachment 5441074
> View attachment 5441075
> View attachment 5441076
> View attachment 5441078
> View attachment 5441079
> View attachment 5441080


Personally I think this is a gorgeous suit and the jacket is cut into such a beautiful hourglass shape. I would definitely keep it as it looks wonderful on you. You can always wear them separately if you feel the suit is a bit out of style.


----------



## periogirl28

chicklety said:


> Anyone else have this from 2003? Would I regret letting these pieces go? My skirt is longer than the runway photo, contemplating shortening it. Thanks for your valued stylish opinions and knowledge! (Disregard any mirror spots in 3rd pic, I hadn't planned on posting at the time )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5441086
> 
> View attachment 5441074
> View attachment 5441075
> View attachment 5441076
> View attachment 5441078
> View attachment 5441079
> View attachment 5441080


I think the whole suit is beautiful, whether worn together or separately.


----------



## chicklety

jelliedfeels said:


> Personally I think this is a gorgeous suit and the jacket is cut into such a beautiful hourglass shape. I would definitely keep it as it looks wonderful on you. You can always wear them separately if you feel the suit is a bit out of style.





periogirl28 said:


> I think the whole suit is beautiful, whether worn together or separately.


You two just really made my day and it means so much to me!    You too, @880, @gracekelly, and @Antonia - I really respect and admire your styles and opinions. Funny coincidence that just a few hours ago, I was rearranging a couple things in my closet and had to move this suit for a moment - I totally literally smiled at it. So, I think that means that I am glad I kept it too. You all rock!


----------



## 880

So glad it makes you smile! Since it is a gorgeous hourglass shape,
 I would personally wear it with something like loose, flat finish cargo pants
or a voluminous skirt. A tailored shirt left tucked out beneath the jacket hem could work.
And a chunky combat boot like a doc marten to ground the whole look 

have fun experimenting 

ETA: whenever I shorten a skirt, I regret it. But, I am also much taller
in my imagination than in real life


----------



## chicklety

880 said:


> So glad it makes you smile! Since it is a gorgeous hourglass shape,
> I would personally wear it with something like loose, flat finish cargo pants
> or a voluminous skirt. A tailored shirt left tucked out beneath the jacket hem could work.
> And a chunky combat boot like a doc marten to ground the whole look
> 
> have fun experimenting
> 
> ETA: whenever I shorten a skirt, I regret it. But, I am also much taller
> in my imagination than in real life


oh your ideas are inspiring! yes!! love it. And I do happen to have a selection of combat boots including docs, so this will definitely happen. Ah, thanks for the reminder on hem regrets - that could be a whole new thread (woah pardon the pun).
I remember now that the times I shortened a dress I regretted it as well. Thank you again for those detailed ensemble ideas, love them all! Such fun.


----------



## Fabulousstuff

Hi all,

Long-term admirer here - this is my first post.  If it's in the wrong thread, please let me know.

Anyway, I have been slowly building my Chanel collection of mostly jackets. Now I thought I got really lucky - I found a Paris - Rome Gold jacket in size 36! (I normally wear 34 - but close enough! Plus reading through the "How to wear your Chanel jacket", that model can run tight in the chest area...) I paid EUR 4550 on Vestiaire Collective for a piece that was in excellent condition... or so I thought.

Now, I just received a "Condition Report" from VC outlining 3 flaws that were not mentioned: 1. Some split seams (probably easy to fix), 2. a missing/replaced button (not so easy to retrieve...), and unsure about 3.  The way to read this is the original seller picture is on the left, and the pic from VC's authentication team is on the right:








What do you think I should do? It's such a unique piece. Keep it and take it to Chanel to have the buttons replaced? Or do I run? It is a high price point for this condition...  Thoughts? Thank you in advance!


----------



## gracekelly

Fabulousstuff said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Long-term admirer here - this is my first post.  If it's in the wrong thread, please let me know.
> 
> Anyway, I have been slowly building my Chanel collection of mostly jackets. Now I thought I got really lucky - I found a Paris - Rome Gold jacket in size 36! (I normally wear 34 - but close enough! Plus reading through the "How to wear your Chanel jacket", that model can run tight in the chest area...) I paid EUR 4550 on Vestiaire Collective for a piece that was in excellent condition... or so I thought.
> 
> Now, I just received a "Condition Report" from VC outlining 3 flaws that were not mentioned: 1. Some split seams (probably easy to fix), 2. a missing/replaced button (not so easy to retrieve...), and unsure about 3.  The way to read this is the original seller picture is on the left, and the pic from VC's authentication team is on the right:
> 
> View attachment 5655624
> 
> View attachment 5655604
> 
> View attachment 5655605
> 
> 
> What do you think I should do? It's such a unique piece. Keep it and take it to Chanel to have the buttons replaced? Or do I run? It is a high price point for this condition...  Thoughts? Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5655606


Pass on it


----------



## Fabulousstuff

Thank you, gracekelly! That’s a wise decision.


----------



## lulilu

gracekelly said:


> Pass on it





Fabulousstuff said:


> Thank you, gracekelly! That’s a wise decision.


Totally agree with GK.  Pass.  That's a lot of money IMHO for that jacket, even if it was in better condition.  I could not live with that.  And I would not want to risk whether a Chanel seamstress could make it perfect.


----------



## newcalimommy

The price for the jacket is pretty much on par for the market price.  The reason being I checked with the veste on Instagram as I have this jacket and was looking to sell.  You can double check by doing some research abt the condition of the jacket affecting the price a bit but it seems on par with US prices.  The veste had it listed for more than you bought it for but I’m unsure of the condition.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Fabulousstuff

newcalimommy said:


> The price for the jacket is pretty much on par for the market price.  The reason being I checked with the veste on Instagram as I have this jacket and was looking to sell.  You can double check by doing some research abt the condition of the jacket affecting the price a bit but it seems on par with US prices.  The veste had it listed for more than you bought it for but I’m unsure of the condition.  Good luck with your decision!


Thank you so much for the intel, very helpful!  That’s what I thought as well based on the few sold ones I found. This condition may prob warrant a lower price.

I went to my local Chanel boutique today and asked them if they could track down buttons, and they said yes in general, but of course couldn’t confirm whether they’ll be available for this particular model…

At the end of the day, I still feel a bit let down that these flaws were not mentioned, so probably a flag to walk away, as others have suggested. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## cityadore

I find it hard to style tweed jackets! It could almost make you look rly tacky


----------



## Antonia

cityadore said:


> I find it hard to style tweed jackets! It could almost make you look rly tacky


Show us how you would style yours....it's probably not as hard as you think.


----------

